#kubuntu 2005-12-12
<libben> cause my windows drive wich is never used, well likely not used when im on kubuntu, would be nice to spin down, its a bit noisy.
<libben> djk_: u know ?
<djk_> no i don't.
<libben> k
<libben> Riddell: 
<Riddell> libben: hmm?
<libben> spin down a hdd? 
<libben> is it bad?
<manveru> libben: you want to go through everyone in this channel?
<libben> nope
<djk_> manveru: you can have my sloppy seconds :p
<Riddell> no idea what you're talking about
<libben> manveru: i just pick the one i think would be best for my question.
<manveru> djk_: my parents for example would rather click an icon twice if nothing happens immediatly
<libben> spin down a harddrive, so it wont make such much noise
<manveru> libben: afaik it's not bad - and you can do that somehow via acpi or apm, but i'm not sure at all
<djk_> manveru: i know these kind of users.. impatient users... my father would be an example as well
<manveru> djk_: now, loading a splash is _really_ fast, compared with loading amarok twice
<manveru> amarok will eventually find out that it is already running and cancel the loading, but it's too late already
<djk_> manveru: sure, but i still don't like them.
<manveru> however, my choice would be - put a splash in for everyone who doesn't care and provide the option to turn it off
<djk_> that'd be good.
<djk_> yay
<manveru> hehe
<libben> manveru: is there anyway to turn of a drive? like tell it to not be active, or wait, that is what spindown can do? like spin it down so it stops, the spin it up again?
<manveru> libben: i know this only from cdroms...
<libben> k
<libben> reading on the forums, trying to find a solution
<manveru> yeah... better buy a new HD ^^
<manveru> i mean - noisy _and_ windows - that justifies a new clean HD with reiser4
<sampan> it must be -possible- since winxp can do it -- dunno if k/ubuntu has that capability though
<sampan> i used to have my winxp set to power off the HDs after 2 hours of non-activity, when they were needed there was a delay as they were powered back on -- never had a problem with it and my drives are fairly old, so i suspect it doesn't do any harm to the drives
<djk_> manveru: is reiser4 supported in kubuntu?
<manveru> djk_: the kernel does - why shouldn't it work?
<libben> manveru: reiser4 ? 
<Delvien> Any samba experts here?
<manveru> djk_: the problem might be grub... there is no support for reiser4 until version 1.0
<djk_> manveru: i dont know, just 2-3 months or so ago someone said something about reiserfs/4 not being a good choice in k/ubuntu
<djk_> manveru: and i don't remember seeing reiser4 in the partitioning options during installation of breezy
<manveru> djk_: of course not... even grml supports it only partially
<manveru> djk_: it's still too unsupported overall - no point in including it in ubuntu
<djk_> i'd have given it a try..
<manveru> oh, it's impressive... my laptop runs on it
<djk_> there's something magical about reiser :)
<libben> *p00f*
<manveru> i'm glad enough it's not ext3 - never had anything but problems with it
<djk_> really?
<Delvien> Anyone here know alot about SAMBA?
<kkathman> Delvien: a bit...wassup?
<manveru> ext3 crashes my harddisks like cornflakes ^^
<djk_> i thought ext3 was _the_ foolproof option
<Delvien> kkathman i cant seem to get it running
<djk_> interesting.
<kkathman> Delvien: what have you done?
<Delvien> kkathman im runing vmware on my PC, and cant get it to see the linux box
<manveru> djk_: well, i also _hate_ the fscks all the time
<kkathman> Delvien: Vmware on Windows?
<djk_> manveru: so i assume it's rather unlikely to see reiser4 in dapper?
<Delvien> kkathman no im running VMWARE on linux, vmware is running a windows XP copy
<manveru> djk_: exactly - maybe in half a year...
<kkathman> ohhh hmmm thats confusing...so I dont really have much experience with samba under vmware
<kkathman> my guess is that vmware might be inhibiting pass through
<Delvien> kkathman sigh im running linux root, not under vmware
<nowisn> hello all
<Delvien> kkathman so samba is running nativley
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> ok
<djk_> manveru: maybe the progress would be faster if people could test it :)  how did you get it on your lappy?
<manveru> djk_: it's depending on grub for the most part - since that's what ubuntu uses, and grub needs some nasty hacks to support it now
<Delvien> kkathman the same thing is happening iwht my GFs XP pro laptop
<kkathman> well honestly there isnt much to do except to ensure the samba daemon is running
<Delvien> kkathman i wanted to isolate it so i knew it wasnt just her PC
<Delvien> kkathman ugh
<manveru> djk_: grml is the distro of my notebook...
<kkathman> if you are native
<kkathman> Delvien: you can do a sudo /etc/inet.d/samba start  or  restart to see
<djk_> manveru: ah okay.
<Delvien> kkathman command not found
<kkathman> ??
<kinfo> what?
<Delvien> kkathman ah, init.d
<kkathman> sorry typo
<kkathman> init.d yah
<kkathman> sorry
<kkathman> duh
<djk_> manveru: could you take a look at that and tell me if it's useful?
<manveru> djk_: could you do that again... lost the window
<djk_> useful regarding people who need it..
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> well, there are loads of bootdisks out there - doesn't matter wich one we use
<djk_> yea, there were 2 or 3 people in the past few days with old crappy BIOS. that's why i looked for a prog and added it^^
<djk_> just wanted to know whether this is a good link or not.
<manveru> i guess it is
<manveru> would have to try the stuff to find out :)
<nowisn> hey ther I'm new to linux and I thought I'd give kubuntu a try so can someone help me out, now I installed it on a P3 500 lappy, Eurocom 3420 with a MDC Modem which kubuntu cannot find?
<djk_> manveru: i don't have a working floppy drive :)
<nowisn> any way I can get it to find my modem cause i've been through all the kppp settings
<manveru> djk_: got two, but on my current computer the cdrom is not working anymore... never used it anyway ^^
<djk_> manveru: i could trade you a dvd-drive i haven't used in years hehe
<manveru> lol
<djk_> nowisn: are you on a pppoe connection?
<manveru> it's funny to see how much i needed a cdrom on win... now on linux i rarely think about it
<manveru> but of course there is a correlation about how much games i played - and instead now i'm coding
<jeda> when i first installed kubuntu I could see my slave drive, I did updates and now I cant
<jeda> is that somehting I need to edit the fstab or what?
<djk_> yea.. and even so now i don't really need the cd-drive anymore because the games i still play are abandoned games, thus freely available downloads :)
<manveru> jeda: what are 'updates' ? - and what's your slave-drive?
<jeda> updates, I did adept to check for updates and said there were 4 so did them, and slave drive is a 40g ide drive
<manveru> ok - where did you see it before?
<jeda> when I went into system / storage media
<manveru> you don't remember what updates that were?
<jeda> there were 4 and no I dont, however if I go into disk and file system in system settings I see it there however it isnt showing enabled
<jeda> so not sure how to enable that
<manveru> click on it?
<jeda> i did and nothing
<manveru> hmm
<jeda> I tried to set up a shortcut going to /hdb1 and says it isnt listed in /etc/dtab
<manveru> i don't think something changed your fstab - since the disk is showing up
<jeda> true
<jeda> so looked at fstab and sure nough not there
<manveru> hmm
<jeda>  so was going to edit that but wasnt sure what that might make happen good or bad lol
<manveru> ok, so let's edit it
<manveru> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the winmac_fstab file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab  See <partitions>.
<jeda> cool thanks
<manveru> hmm, nothing new there
<jeda> just found a new issue also lol
<jeda> my amerok was playing shoutcast streams
<jeda> now it just buffers to 100 and starts over???
<jeda> so no streamage
<djk_> i don't know.. the winmac_fstab script is ridiculous.. it chooses the worst names..
<jeda> bah
<manveru> djk_: indeed... but you have to give everyone advices how to use it anyway...
<djk_> true
<manveru> maybe some link for describing what fstab is could help more
<jeda> so I just follow that page?
<djk_> maybe i'm partial because due to that dumb name it picked i lost my hda1.. 
<jeda> why cant i just hand code it into the fstab?
<jeda> or would that not be a good thing
<djk_> jeda: you can. 
<manveru> jeda: of course you can
<manveru> just give us some information of what this disk contains
<jeda> ok so if I add it and it isnt typed right then it just wont find it right?
<manveru> filesystem/mountpoint/dev-mapping
<jeda> the disk contains all my backup data
<manveru> yeah
<jeda> from when I was running win32 but I have left that field and will never go back
<manveru> maybe contains was the wrong word :)
<jeda> but I need my data lol
<jeda> hehe
<manveru> so it's fat32?
<jeda> should be ntfs
<djk_> maybe a fdisk -l would be good..
<jeda> but since it was slave during a ntfs system then it is prob fat
<manveru> i see... only wonder if ntfs still is vfat
<manveru> Hobbsee: you're the right man on the right time
<Hobbsee> morning manveru - and i'm actually a woman :P
<jeda> fdsik bad.....?
<manveru> Hobbsee: damn... ^^
<Hobbsee> hehe
<jeda> on win32 I fdisk drives before old school formats
<Hobbsee> manveru: well you'll know for next time :P
<djk_> manveru: ntfs is ntfs ..
<manveru> it is?
<manveru> you know, it's been years since i had to do with this stuff
<djk_> according to
<djk_> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> hmm... windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<manveru> back then ntfs was _really_ experimental :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nowisn> djk I'm trying dialup to 295.ca 56 k isp only
<manveru> djk_: hey, searched for that...
<djk_> :)
<nowisn> sorry stepped out for a minute there
<djk_> manveru: after fixing all the factoids i know where to look for what :)
<Hobbsee> djk_: what'd you fix that one to?  i thought it was right
<manveru> hehe... is there some list i can get of the topics?
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<Hobbsee> from that link, yes
<manveru> k, thx
<djk_> no
<djk_> !list
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<djk_> manveru: go to the first link. there are the 780+ factoids
<jeda> nice
<manveru> might help me helping
<jeda> I am going to try the dstab real quick
<djk_> Hobbsee: i checked out all the 780 factoids and fixed the ones with wrong http links
<jeda> brb to let you know how it turned out
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<djk_> Hobbsee: people don't pay attention to the punctuation when they enter factoids, thus there were incorrect links containing a . or , or ; or similar
<djk_> so... ignore punctuation when entering a link ;)
<nowisn> ah i booted up kubuntu and i get an error  /etc/resolv.conf is missing or can't be read?
<Hobbsee> djk_: so true, i do fix them up too
<Brokendreams> hello
<Brokendreams> i need help with apt-get thingy
<Brokendreams> it says
<Brokendreams> E: Couldn't find package frozen-bubble
<djk_> what seems to be the problem
<Hobbsee> !info frozen-bubble
<ubotu> frozen-bubble: (Pop out the bubbles !), section universe/games, is extra. Version: 1.0.0-6 (breezy), Packaged size: 73 kB, Installed size: 356 kB
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> make sure you have universe repo enabled
<Brokendreams> me?
<Brokendreams> how do i do that?
<djk_> yes, you
<jeda> ok had an error was wandering if someone could tell me what this means
<djk_> read the links
<jeda> error: libhal_device_get_property_type: org.freedesktop.Hal.NoSuchDevice: No device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/block_3_6
<jeda> Added /dev/hdb1 as '/media/0 GB Disk (hdb1)'
<jeda> NTFS drives will be mounted read-only!
<djk_> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Hobbsee> how do i force kubuntu to sync to the ntp.ubuntu server?
<djk_> isn't that server down?
<Hobbsee> djk_: got no idea - dapper doesnt start the networking for some reason, so it gives me the wrong time
<Hobbsee> then when i change the time, i have problems with sudo
<djk_> i dislike internet-synching..
<jeda> sorry will pastebin next time
<jeda> but anyone know about that error?
<Hobbsee> jeda: NTFS is always mounted as read only
<jeda> no the org.freedesktop error
<djk_> ah, sudo probs in kde.. had them on my lappy.. i ended up changing the clock in the bios so it'd be correct in linux.. 
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> well, as far as i remember, my clock in BIOS is correct
<djk_> it was correct in the bios as well.. just 1 hour ahead in linux..
<djk_> although the timezone was set properly..
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<djk_> jeda: i don't know that error.. but 0 GB DISK doesn't sound nice..
<djk_> jeda: is there still any data on that disk?
<jeda> looking now
<jeda> yea data is there
<nowisn> does kubuntu have any modem drivers or what cause I'm lost
<jeda> ok so the drive is working fine now
<Brokendreams> is there a good HOWTO for kubuntu on installing ati drivers?
<djk_> !ati
<ubotu> hmm... ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<jeda> however when I try to play some songs from there I get this error in kaffenne
<jeda> cant init audio driver alsaink - trying another one
<jeda> I click ok
<jeda> and 
<jeda> no usable audio - driver found (alsasink)
<nowisn> any ifo on installing modem drivers?
<Brokendreams> Note: Currently, ATI Drivers for AMD64 are only available in Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) and Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger)
<Brokendreams> does that mean it wont work on kubuntu?
<djk_> no
<djk_> ubuntu and kubuntu have the same base system, just that one uses Gnome and the other uses KDE
<Brokendreams> ohh
<djk_> nowisn: try #ubuntu  i don't know anything about modems..
<nowisn> k TY
<djk_> sure
<musashiden> this is getting really annoying, why is Xorg taking 80% of my cpu? :/
<angasule> musashiden: what cpu is that?
<musashiden>  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S PU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<musashiden>  6549 root      25   0 65660  29m 2956 R 98.8  4.7   9:54.18 Xorg
<musashiden> 98.8
<musashiden> angasule: amd athlon
<musashiden> err, wait, not athlon
<musashiden> AMD Duron, 800mhz
<musashiden> with 3dnow tech
<musashiden> i dont understand, Xorg worked just fine with hoary
<musashiden> and when i updated to breezy, everything was buggy. so i just formatted my whole computer
<musashiden> and installed breezy
<musashiden> and Xorg started to take 80-95% of my cpu
<angasule> hmm, when you had the updated breezy, did it use so much of your cpu?
<musashiden> nope
<musashiden> it barely used any cpu
<angasule> I'm thinking it could be a driver issue? maybe some feature in xorg that wasn't activated earlier? dunno
<musashiden> angasule: iam thinking its a bug either in nvidia-glx-legacy drivers, or a bug in Xorg
<djk_> mmh, xorg uses 0.7% here..
<Hobbsee> 5.9% here
<angasule> musashiden: have you installed the latest nvidia drivers using adept?
<djk_> Hobbsee: <- anything to do with hobbits?
<Hobbsee> nope
<musashiden> angasule: i can only use the nvidia legacy ones, my nvidia card doesnt support the nvidia-glx ones
<Hobbsee> djk_: it's a nickname of mine
<djk_> Hobbsee: i can't help but always think of hobbits :p
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> it's got nothing to do with hobbits lol
<musashiden> ...
<angasule> bad hobbitses!
<djk_> i'd be embarrassed too ;)
<musashiden> useless, all of you :/
<angasule> musashiden: yeah, sorry
<angasule> musashiden: try asking in the xorg channel or something?
<jeda> what does sudo mean or do?
<musashiden> isnt this suppose to be a support channel anyways? ii have been asking for support about the same deal for 4 days now, yet nobody knows what the hell is going on
<manveru> SUperuser DO
<manveru> musashiden: well, for kubuntu, that is...
<jeda> hrmm cause I am trying that for my alsaconfig and it is saying command not found
<manveru> musashiden: but this is somewhat xorg-specific and no common problem
<manveru> jeda: yeah, somebody kicked alsaconfig out of ubuntu
<jeda> how do I reinstall is it in the adept?
<slow-motion> n8
<angasule> musashiden: also, I don't know if anyone here gets paid, I think it's all volunteer, I'm new to kubuntu and just try to help others as well
<jeda> I got system sound but no other sound (settings show right)
<musashiden> angasule: iam not saying that you didnt help
<angasule> jeda: sudo runs programs as root, so for exampel "sudo ls" will do "ls" as if you were root (useless, just an example :) )
<jeda> thanks
<Hobbsee> angasule: i think you'll find that almost no one here gets paid
<angasule> Hobbsee: I'd be surprised if anyone actually does
<angasule> musashiden: go to #nvidia to ask, that's what the topic in #xorg says
<angasule> or you could try the open drivers
<angasule> if you use the open source ones, then the guys in #xorg will be more likely to be able to help
<musashiden> so is it nvidia or Xorg's fault?
<djk_> musashiden: that shall be your quest
<angasule> musashiden: no idea, ask in #nvidia first
<djk_> are ati or nvidia drivers installed during installation?
<angasule> djk_: nvidia drivers aren't
<djk_> and ati?
<angasule> I can't say about ati, I'm guessing not?
<djk_> mmh, then i guess i should install them some time..
<angasule> check the kubuntu wiki, or search adept for ati drivers
<djk_> oh, actually they are. the xserver-xorg-driver-ati package is installed, just not fglrx.
<_evan> is there some kind of kubuntu vs ubuntu webpage?
<_evan> i dont know witch one to get
<djk_> _evan: one uses gnome, one uses kde..therefore one has mainly kde progs and the other mainly gnome progs.
<_evan> ok
<_evan> thanks
<lwizardl> hi
<jeda> ok so I followed everything here (http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2096.html) and still no alsaconfig and still no sound outside systems sounds
<jeda> any advice?
<jeda> it is showing it installed
<jeda> but no access to it is what it is seeming like
<dennis_p> Yeah kubuntu is great. Finally got Mythtv working. 
<vblanton> anyone know why installing kde35 wants to get rid of kubuntu-desktop in order to install the newest kmail? and some kdepim-kio-plugins?
<jeda> sorry vblanton I dont
<jeda> nice dennis_p
<djk_> because kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package
<vblanton> djk_: that will remove the basic kubuntu packages
<vblanton> djk_: if removed
<vblanton> ok, brb
<lwizardl> anyone know what causes limewire to not open. and ktorrent to crash if minized ?
<musashiden> hmm, anyone knows how to check the acpi events?
<dennis_p> Yeah, will write a full guide in Dutch and English too based on the www.abarbaccia.com ubuntu mythtv guide.
<angasule> lwizardl: does ktorrent crash if it's not minimized?
<musashiden> anybody?
<sambagirl> anybody what?
<jeda> bah alsaconfig is mia
<Hobbsee> tried installing alsa-utils?
<jeda> yea uninstall and reinstall
<jeda> no good
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<lwizardl> angasule: only if i open something else like firefox, etc
<jeda> went into /usr/sbin looking for it nadda
* Hobbsee kicks brain into gear
<Hobbsee> jeda: you get system sounds, but no other sounds, right?
<jeda> how do I put someones name in front of me message to let them know it is to them?
<jeda> right Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> start typing their name, then hit tab :)
<jeda> ahh thank you
<Hobbsee> ok, in a console, aplay /usr/share/sounds/KDE_Startup.wav
<Hobbsee> does that play?
<musashiden> btw, if i have a AMD Duron processor, am i suppose to use the k7 image kernel?
<sambagirl> is ReactOS unix?
<jeda> Hobbsee: yes it does
* angasule is liking kaffeine more and more
<Hobbsee> ok, does that same file play in amarok?
<lwizardl> brb reboot
<jeda> Hobbsee: dunno let me try
<Hobbsee> :) go for it
<angasule> sambagirl: nope, check their website
<djk_> musashiden: http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/K7/
<jeda> Hobbsee: ok so it showed loading (amarok) then it just went away nothing
<Flying_Eagle> kde 3.5: woohoo!
<Hobbsee> Flying_Eagle: definetly!
<Hobbsee> jeda: any error messages at the bottom left corner of the screen when you tried to open it?
<jeda> Hobbsee: negative
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<jeda> Hobbsee: I will try again to watch for sure 
<Hobbsee> do you have the codecs?
<Hobbsee> sure, go for it
<jeda> Hobbsee:  no errors and I just have what the 5.10 cd installed (sorta n00b here)
<jeda> will adept give me codecs?
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> hmm... multimedia is for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Hobbsee> see that first link?
<Hobbsee> follow it
<jeda> Hobbsee: doing it now
* manveru still loves
<manveru> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> that's true
<Hobbsee> !freeformats
<ubotu> freeformats is, like, There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<manveru> hmm, where was that nice sentence about 'evil formats'?
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Flying_Eagle> omg. kopete looks so nice O_O
<Hobbsee> Flying_Eagle: it does!  and we have nudges too!
<Hobbsee> and it doesnt show on our screens - even better
<angasule> Hobbsee: nudges? how? /nudge?
<jeda> bah already hit a snag it says Start Synaptic by selecting System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager from the desktop menu system -- but I dont have an administration one there
<Hobbsee> jeda: ah, it means adept for us kubuntu users :)
<Flying_Eagle> Hobbsee, nudges in which context? kde or kopete?
<Hobbsee> kopete
<jeda> haha
<Flying_Eagle> k
* jeda is such a n00b
<lwizardl> can someone help me with this http://pastebin.com/451797
<Hobbsee> this is precisely why i prefered the console version of the guide
<Hobbsee> !tell lwizardl about javadeb
<Hobbsee> lwizardl: use that instead...
<Hobbsee> jeda: you'll learn lol
<lwizardl> Hobbsee: i've tried that. i'm trying to follow this http://ubuntuguide.org/
<jeda> Hobbsee: so getting it now lol
<djk_> !ubuntuguide
<Hobbsee> lwizardl: no, you dont want to follow that
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<Hobbsee> lwizardl: you want the .deb from the !javadeb link, then cd to where you saved it, and type "sudo dpkg -i sun<tab>"
<djk_> ubuntuguide isn't that bad.. but you should know what you're doing..
<Hobbsee> the guide is old, some of those packages are no longer in there
<Hobbsee> djk_: so true, i usually go through that first for a new system - but then again, i do know what is there, and what isnt, and what works and does not work
<djk_> yea
<lwizardl> Hobbsee: ok did that now what
<Hobbsee> lwizardl: did you download the deb only?  or run the sudo command after it?
<djk_> does anyone know if there has ever been an AMD K1 or K2 or K3 or K4 ?
<lwizardl> both downloaded the 1.4re and installed
<djk_> why the 1.4??
<manveru> djk_: indeed - but never officially ond not for the kernel :)
<djk_> why not 1.5 update 5?
<lwizardl> using the sudo dpkg -i sun<ta>
<Hobbsee> cool
<Hobbsee> try "java --version"
<lwizardl> djk_: need 1.4 for dvarchive
<djk_> ah
<lwizardl> ok shows up (don't want to flood 3 lines)
<djk_> pastebin ?
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/451806
<Hobbsee> shows it's installed then
<manveru> djk_: oh, wait - there was only k5,k6,k7
<manveru> djk_: the others where internal versions never released...
<djk_> lwizardl: you maybe want to  do:  sudo update-alternatives --config java  to set the jre1.4 to default if it isn't already.
<djk_> manveru: and amd64 is k8 afaik
<manveru> djk_: exactly
<manveru> djk_: it's an k7 with 64bit
<lwizardl> There is only 1 program which provides java, (/usr/lib/j2re1.4-sun/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<djk_> manveru: i was just wondering because a friend and i were talking about it on our way home from uni
<djk_> lwizardl: well, kubuntu has th gij-wrapper-4.0 installed by default IIRC
<djk_> the
<manveru> djk_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Micro_Devices <= worth a read
<djk_> manveru: looks interesting, thanks :)
<lwizardl> oknow i think i have a error in the server file lists for apps
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/451810
<djk_> would be awesome to have all these chips in a glass cabinet :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> !azureus
<ubotu> [azureus]  a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<manveru> djk_: i would be satisfied by a new computer :)
<djk_> manveru: what's your current pc?
<manveru> uh, some athlon 2k+
<djk_> that's good enough isn't it?
<manveru> 512 ram and a crappy screen :)
<lwizardl> how do i know which version of kubuntu i have ?
<manveru> lwizardl: you have 5.10, trust me...
<djk_> manveru: i think 19" crt are like 50 euro on ebay
<manveru> djk_: this is what i have - but i want more...
<lwizardl> manveru: ok, i know I burned the cd like 3-4days ago
<manveru> you know - coding on a 22" tft is kind of more productive...
<djk_> manveru: it is?
<manveru> djk_: you can hide irc easier ^^
<manveru> lwizardl: yeah - it must be 5.10
<lwizardl> how do i install multiple apps at once using terminal
<djk_> i only have 17.. there's not enough room beneath the shelf
<dennis_p> what not 23" inch HDTV p compatible :-)
<djk_> lwizardl: by && them..
<lwizardl> so app1 && app2 &&app3 etc
<djk_> yes
<Hobbsee> dapper here today
<manveru> hmm, nope
<manveru> apt-get install app1 app2 app3
<djk_> manveru: don't you need the && ?
<jeda> Hobbsee: bah still no luck and that page didnt make much since well since it was written for ubu and not kubu
<manveru> djk_: no... && is for combining programs - but apt-get takes multiple arguments
<Hobbsee> jeda: did you register the plugins at the end?  the step 3?
<djk_> manveru: i thought i saw it with && mmh
<manveru> djk_: it's true for "./configure && make && make install && cd .. && cd foo && ./configure ....."
<jeda> Hobbsee: I couldnt even get the plugins cause the things it was saying about the reposit I didnt have what it was saying
<Hobbsee> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<jeda> so since couldnt d/l em I couldnt reg em
<djk_> manveru: yea i know, but i'm pretty sure i also saw it being used with apt on some site..
<Hobbsee> jeda: do the repos bit first
<manveru> djk_: well, maybe the author of that saw it also on some site.... ^^
<djk_> manveru: i usually compile.. only use apt when i'm too lazy or for something like OOo (not interested in 7 hours waiting to see nothing new)
<manveru> djk_: and you're not on gentoo??
<Hobbsee> which reminds me, i need elinks...thanks for that
<djk_> manveru: nope :)
<djk_> manveru: friend of mine is on suse.. compiles everything as well..
<manveru> in my opinion that's abuse of the distros...
<djk_> well, he says that yast is crap..
<manveru> however, have to go - cu tomorrow
<djk_> cya
<manveru> (he's mostly right on that)
<manveru> i was a suse-guy for years
<djk_> i like apt.. i just prefer compiling. only using apt kinda reminds me of windows with the .exe
<vblanton> I just did a clean kubuntu install and I wanted to immediately upgrade to kde 3.5 before doing anything else. Anyone know why Adept is telling me I need to remove kmail, kubuntu-dekstop, and some kfile-kio thing? I use kmail and i'm guessing that kubuntu-desktop is important
<vblanton> (when I click full upgrade)
<Hobbsee> you can let  it do that
<djk_> no, kubuntu-desktop is not important, it's just a metapackage like i told you earlier
<Hobbsee> kubuntu-desktop is just a package that brings in all the other kde packages
<lwizardl> ok azureus is wokring so java should work also
<djk_> it must..
<vblanton> Hobbsee, djk_ : what about it getting rid of kmail??
<Hobbsee> do you use kmail?
<vblanton> yes
<djk_> doesn't the kde3.5 update include kmail?
<vblanton> Is this common, or did I do something wrong?
<Hobbsee> i'd just upgrade anyway, then install kmail after that manually
<vblanton> Hobbsee: I tried that with my last install (I re-installed 'cause I figured I screwed something up) and it wouldn't let me because of BREAK
<Hobbsee> !kde3.5
<ubotu> methinks kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<vblanton> djk_: yes, but it doesn't want to install it. instead it wants to just get rid of 3.4.3
<vblanton> !kde3.5
<vblanton> oh, cool :)
<vblanton> !kde3.4
<ubotu> vblanton: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<vblanton> ...?
<Hobbsee> vblanton: kmail for kde 3.5 exists
<vblanton> so, is this normal?
<djk_> kde3.4 isn't a valid factoid..
<Hobbsee> i'd say so
<vblanton> Hobbsee: I can't remember this happening in the past... (this is my third kubuntu install, the first was a test run on a 10gig HD, the second was official, but I thought it screwed up, and this is the third)
<Hobbsee> vblanton: i dont remember either, but it should be fine
<vblanton> Ok, I'll do it, and then I won't be able to use kmail. So you suggest installing Kmail afterward?
<Hobbsee> yes
<vblanton> ok, here goes 'nuthin
<Hobbsee> lol
<DaSkreech> ubotu: Hi
<ubotu> hi
<vblanton> Hobbsee: maybe im supposed to do a upgrade of the base system before I upgrade kde3.5...
<vblanton> ubotu: how is it going?
<ubotu> vblanton: I think you lost me on that one
<lwizardl> is there some file i can make and click on to have java load my dvarchive.jar file
<vblanton> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE, not a fork ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Hobbsee> vblanton: you should be fine
<vblanton> !edubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, edubuntu is an Ubuntu version suitable for classroom use. See http://edubuntu.org or visit #edubuntu
<vblanton> hmm, pretty cool
<vblanton> !amarok
<ubotu> rumour has it, amarok is a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<vblanton> !firefox
<ubotu> vblanton: Are you on ritalin?
<vblanton> yes
<vblanton> i mean no
<Hobbsee> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<djk_> vblanton: use /query ubotu 
<Hobbsee> !no
<ubotu> No Offense
<vblanton> how come 1.5 isn't in the repos yet?
<vblanton> are there any problems with 1.5?
<DaSkreech> It's considered unstable
<Hobbsee> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> methinks firefox1.5 is unsupported in breezy but if you would like to install (at your own risk) Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Hobbsee> there are a couple on there
<DaSkreech> Hasn't been tested yet
<frank23> vblanton: the repos contain the version of programs when breezy was released. 
<vblanton> frank23: i mean the backport repos
<djk_> frank23:  not true.. they get updated as well.
<frank23> vblanton: oh... is firefox 1.5 in dapper yet
<vblanton> frank23: no
<frank23> djk_: only for security or very important updates
<vblanton> frank23: considered unstable I guess
<jeda> Hobbsee: do I need to reboot after installing all that and regging it?
<Hobbsee> jeda: no, you shouldnt need to
<Hobbsee> frank23: ah, let me have a look...
<jeda> bah still no workie
<Hobbsee> frank23: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.8) Gecko/20051202 Ubuntu/1.4.99+1.5rc3.dfsg-1ubuntu4 Firefox/1.5
<djk_> frank23: do you consider k3b a very importan update?
<djk_> +t
<djk_> frank23: or bittornado?
<PPPoE> Ahah!
<lwizardl> imo k3b is a must have :)
<djk_> sure, but it isn't very important
<frank23> djk_: k3b : Automated backport upload; no source changes.
<frank23> djk_: evidently no
<frank23> djk_: I guess I don't really know what breezy-updates is for exactly
<lwizardl> is there something like .bat files for dos/windows  but for linux
<frank23> lwizardl: any text file which is marked as an executable can be a shell script (like .bat)
<Hobbsee> what do the .bat files do?
<jaro> like shell scripts
<jaro> how can i find out which kernel version i got ?
<djk_> frank23: i don't know what exactly gets updated or not, but it isn't just security or very important updates.. and there's a 0.12.7 package of k3b in some repo
<Hobbsee> jaro: uname -r
<jaro> thx
<frank23> djk_: breezy-security contains security updates. breezy-updates contains other updates but as a general rule, the version number of programs don't change
<frank23> djk_: in hoary they kept applying security patches to firefox 1.0.4 until that proved to be impossibleand they had to change to 1.0.7 for some reason
<djk_> frank23: i don't like firefox ;)
<frank23> djk_: I'm just saying that the version of programs are supposed to stay constant within breezy
<PPPoE> Can anyone recommend some good reading for performance tweaking kubuntu?
<lwizardl> Hobbsee: .bat files are basically text files with a set exectuable ie "java -jar DVArchive.jar" and all you do if click the bat file and it passes the command to the terminal also known as tools for lazy's ie me
<djk_> frank23: yes but all packages have a ubuntuN where N is a number, that seems to change.
<frank23> djk_: yes but those changes are supposed to be as minor as possible: no new features get in
<lwizardl> frank23: so all i need to do is make the text file in like kate and save it then right click and mark as executable?
<jaro> grep: /lib/libacl.la: No such file or directory
<jaro> /bin/sed: can't read /lib/libacl.la: No such file or directory
<jaro> libtool: link: `/lib/libacl.la' is not a valid libtool archive
<frank23> lwizardl: yes] 
<jaro> help
<jaro> what package is that ?
<lwizardl> frank23: did that and kate opens it
<frank23> lwizardl: I'm not sure how to run it by clicking. In a console, go to the directory and  do  ./scripname
<lwizardl> oh figured it out
<lwizardl> right click, create new -> link to app, command "java -jar DVArchive.jar" work path "<dvarchive folder"
<lwizardl> 2 issues done tonight thanks all
<frank23> lwizardl: what java are you using?
<lwizardl> 1.4re
<frank23> lwizardl: ok. by default in breezy only gnu's interpreter is there
<angasule> does anyone here use kweather? any idea where it gets its data from?
<vblanton> ok.. i did the kde 3.5 install and it still says that kmail will break the install
<vblanton> and.. it uninstall kdepim-kio-plugins
<nowisn> can someone tell me how to run scanmodem in kubuntu?
<nowisn> I need more info on what kind of chipset my modem is in a lappy cause its not detecting my modem
<vblanton> nowisn: chances are you have a winmodem..
<vblanton> nowisn: there are certain non-free drivers for winmodems but I haven't tested them. I recommend getting an external modem that is supported.
<nowisn> yeah but i wouldn't mind running scanmodem to find out though
<vblanton> nowisn: KPPP isn't detecting it with it's in-built scan?
<nowisn> don't want to go buy an external 56 k modem if I don't have to
<nowisn> no
<nowisn> actually when i open kppp i get an error ( /etc/resolv.conf is missing or can't be read)
<vblanton> nowisn: yes, you can make that file (empty) and then run it again.
<nowisn> how do I make that file
<jsubl2> touch /etc/resolv.conf
<nowisn> be patient I've never used linux before
<nowisn> used fedora for like a week two years ago and not sinse then
<vblanton> sry, im a little busy, but you can pretty much open a terminal and type "sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf"
<vblanton> then type your pass in and it'll make the file
<vblanton> or maybe it wont ask for pass..
<vblanton> anyone know why the whole kdepim suite is screwed up with kde 3.5? i can't upgrade any of it?
<nowisn> says unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<nowisn> or cannot touch permission denied when typing (touch /etc/resolv.conf)
<jsubl2> maybe you should try kdesu kppp
<vblanton> I found out the problem with kde 3.5... i needed to do a universal adp upgrade
<m1ke_l> hi...odd question, but does kubuntu mount floppies automagically?
<vblanton> "sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf"
<Insom-> do i want fat32 or fat32 (lba) for use with a external hd? (what's the difference?)
<vblanton> nowisn: right, in order to change the permissions on resolv.conf try "sudo chmod 777 /etc/resolv.conf"
<vblanton> nowisn: that should do it
<vblanton> goodluck, gtg
<nowisn> sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf----------did type it and got this-------------unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<jsubl2> your /etc/resolv.conf has important stuff in it like nameserver ip.addr.of.dns
<jsubl2> so... now your dns is broke maybe
<jsubl2> if you are on dhcp you might be able to reboot and it may put them back in
<nowisn> ty for the help vb
<jsubl2> depending on what kppp is doing of course.. have not used a modem for a really long time
<nowisn> same result     unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<foureyes779> does the kubuntu live cd come "QTParted" ?
<nowisn> hmmm do I not have to sign in to root or like an administrator first?
<kkathman> foureyes779: cant see why it would
<foureyes779> i was hoping the live-cd came with an installer so i wouldnt have to download 2 ISO's. 
<foureyes779> i have a WInXP drive i need to resize to do it though
<Hobbsee> Riddell: amarok 1.3.7 seems to work just fine here, on an i386 computer, from your repository on kubuntu site - thought you might like to know ;)
<musashiden> hmmm, can anyone tell me how to mount an HD? or tell me the link of the wiki that explains how to?
<jsubl2> foureyes779,  look for parted or qtparted
<DaSkreech> Insom-: Hi
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<DaSkreech> Insom-: In general you want lba
<musashiden> thanks Hobbsee
<bimberi> foureyes779: you can resize partitions during the install - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning (back up though :) )
<foureyes779> ok, tnx guys
<foureyes779> thats what i needed to know. i am checking the WIKI now but didnt find that info.
<Insom-> DaSkreech hi and thank you
<m1ke_l> sorry, i wasn't listening but does kubuntu with OO mount the floppy when saving?
<nowisn> hmmm nothing i can do then, maybe I'll try another distro
<m1ke_l> i built a machine for a friend and didn't check it before giving it back
<DaSkreech> Insom-: Unless you have a really old computer then lba would just confuse it
<DaSkreech> nowisn: Whats up?
<jsubl2> nowisn, you on dhcp
<Insom-> DaSkreech: no just looking for a fs that can be viably read/written to on any system
<nowisn> no
<DaSkreech> Insom-: How big is the Hard drive
<Insom-> 30gb
<jsubl2> nowisn, do you know your dns info
<DaSkreech> nowisn: Do you know what your NS ip address is ?
<Hobbsee> Insom-: hmmm...FAT?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Insom- was asking the difference between fat32 and fat 32 lba
<Hobbsee> ah, sorry...
<foureyes779> i'll just fire up the live-cd with qemu and check it out first
<nowisn> no
<nowisn> dhcp is logging that info automaticly from isp right?
<jsubl2> nowisn, i thought you said you were NOT on dhcp
<DaSkreech> nowisn: I thought you said you weren't on dhcp
<nowisn> i got no info other than the phone number for the dialup server and thats it
<jsubl2> nowisn, did you try running --- kdesu kppp
<Insom-> DaSkreech: so basically lba supports bigger size drives without drawbacks?
<musashiden> hmm, iam confused here
<nowisn> no where do you find that
<musashiden> why wont my other 2 HD's appear on media:/ ?
<musashiden> they were working fine before i updated to breezy
<DaSkreech> Insom-: Right it allows the firmware to handle some of the nitty gritty instead of the BIOS so that the computer can easily handle large hard drives it's never seen before
<jsubl2> nowisn, maybe you should try https://wiki.ubuntu.com and search for modem.  It is hard to explain in the level of detail they provide on irc
<nowisn> I can open kppp under internet in the main menu
<Insom-> DaSkreech: sounds good.. thanks for the info :)
<nowisn> okay thank you
<Hobbsee> musashiden: try /media/ <-- it's a known kde bug
<jsubl2> nowisn, yeah but the devices that kppp has to access to dial out and make the connection may not be setup with the permissions you need to be able to access them
<musashiden> Hobbsee: not there neither :/
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Hobbsee> add them to the fstab, and you can have them mount on bootup
<musashiden> tried it
<musashiden> done it
<musashiden> look what i get
<musashiden> mount: /dev/hdb already mounted or /media/hdb busy
<nowisn> so how do i get the permissions
<nowisn> i'm slightly confused and this is a bit harder than it seems
<Hobbsee> musashiden: type "mount" and paste the output to pastebin?
<foureyes779> or /exec -o mount | grep hda
<musashiden> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/451879
<Hobbsee> musashiden: er, ok then...what's on /dev/hdb?
<musashiden> Hobbsee: its a file
<DaSkreech> nowisn: Permissions?
<musashiden> Hobbsee: is it suppose to be a folder?
<Hobbsee> musashiden: df -h -T and pastebin it?
<Hobbsee> it's supposed to be a second hard drive, i'm assuming, if it's named right
<musashiden> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/451885
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> ah drat, i didnt want that one, i meant sudo fdisk -l
<Hobbsee> well, that's useful too, but that wasnt what i wanted lol
<Insom-> where do i turn off kde's automounting of media?
<Hobbsee> Insom-: system settings?
<musashiden> Hobbsee: http://pastebin.com/451887
<Insom-> Hobbsee: can't find it in the control center
<Hobbsee> oh, turning off *automounting* - um, no clue sorry
<Hobbsee> i thought you meant the popup boxes that came up, which you can change in kcontrol
<Insom-> nevermind i think i found it
<Hobbsee> musashiden: sudo mkdir /media/windows 
* _sam says hello
<musashiden> err, windows?
<Hobbsee> musashiden: sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o umask=0222
<Hobbsee> just see if that works
<Insom-> any idea why my kde menu appears to be read only? can't remove or add applications to/from it
<musashiden> ok, that worked
<Hobbsee> musashiden: ok, you might want to follow http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#id2514926
<nowisn> man no matter what i type i get this unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname, its driving me bananas
<Hobbsee> musashiden: sudo mkdir hdb
<musashiden> erm, can i change the name of that folder called windows?
<Hobbsee> before you go into the fstab fiel
<Hobbsee> yeah
<musashiden> how?
<Hobbsee> sudo mkdir /media/blah
<musashiden> hdb is ext3 btw
<Hobbsee> yeah, i saw
* HungerForPork is sooo good
<foureyes779> heh
<Hobbsee> musashiden: pm?
<musashiden> ok
<Hobbsee> k
<exequor> exit
<jsubl2> nowisn, /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<HungerForPork> if you use mirc in wine, im going to fucking kill you
<Hobbsee> !coc
<ubotu> I heard coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<sambagirl> ok so i just reading that the AmigaOne was originally shipped wiht Desbian PPC version since Amiga4OS was not yet complete. So ubuntu PPC should work with AmigaOne, no?
<Insom-> any know why my kde menu appears to be read only? can't remove or add applications to/from it
<seth_k|lappy> Insom- are you using a KDE 3.5 beta or RC? I had that issue with Beta 2.
<Insom-> no
<Insom-> using 3.4.3
<Insom-> don't really care about the menu but i want to add apps to the quick launcher menu and it seems the only way to
<seth_k|lappy> Insom-, using Breezy? If so, I suggest upgrading to KDE 3.5, using the URL found in this channel's /topic :)
<Insom-> 3.5 is stable enough?
<seth_k|lappy> Insom-, 3.5 final has been released
<seth_k|lappy> it's not a beta or anything
<Insom-> i know but major kde versions tend to be a little buggy in my experience
<seth_k|lappy> Ah... hm, I'm running it and it seems to be doing fine
<Insom-> i'll give it a try when i'm done converting all my ntfs partitions
<Insom-> still an odd problem to have though
<Insom-> i have a menu item i can't even find on the fs
<lwizardl> anyone here use wine>dvd decrypter 
<lwizardl> i'm trying to get a windows application running using wine to work but it says "no devices found" for cd/dvd drives
<Insom-> no viable linux applications to rip dvds?
<lwizardl> Insom-: not that I could find plus I've always used it
<Insom-> strange.. i thought libdvdcss would lead to a host of new dvd related linux applications
<Insom-> dvd decrypter is just a ripper right?
<lwizardl> well ripper & burner
<Pouncy> has anyone gotten linux working on a Dell Poweredge 4400?
<lwizardl> Insom-:  the app was hit by dmca so downloads are gone unless you locate it "somewhere" but here is some info on it http://www.videohelp.com/tools?tool=DVD_Decrypter
<Insom-> lwizardl: yeah i heard about that.. don't rip dvds myself but i can't imagine there being no linux frontend to the various tools already available
<lwizardl> Insom-: myself I'm trying to setup a mythtv box and plan on having all my dvds stored onto hard drives for easy access
<Insom-> how about: dvdbackup - tool to rip DVD's from the command line
<lwizardl> hmm how do I set DMA on for my burner ? http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<Insom-> with hdparm
<lwizardl> Insom-: but how is it on protected DVDs like sony, disney movies
<Insom-> lwizardl: i don't know
<demon71> can anyone help with sound and/or Ipod disconnect problem?
<Insom-> i download rips instead of creating them... much easier
<lwizardl> sometimes
<lwizardl> but i find most people that upload them remove the extra's
<Insom-> yeah depends on what you prefer i guess
<lwizardl> ok trying to figure out where my cdrom drive is mounted as where do i find that again?
<Insom-> i gave away my only dvd as a birthday present a while ago
<Insom-> mount
<lwizardl> hmm
<lwizardl> nothing shows up
<Insom-> nothing? it should list all mounted filesystems
<Insom-> you should at least have something mounted as root
<DaSkreech> Hi kkathman
<kkathman> howdy there DaSkreech :)
<Insom-> if your cdrom drive doesn't show up it's not mounted
<lwizardl> if i go into disk manager (gnome app) it says /dev/hdc is my cdrom
<Insom-> does gnome have some type of automounting system for removable media?
<kkathman> Insom-: usually yes
<kkathman> if you mean like USB
<Insom-> trying to help lwizardl find his cdrom mountpoint but i haven't used gnome in ages
<kkathman> should be in /media I would think...thats where mine is
<lwizardl> no tryng to follow this guide but couldn't find my cdrom drive
<lwizardl> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<kkathman> in fact if you go to konsole, and do a cd /  then an ls -l   you should see you cdrom and a symlink to /media/cdrom
<Insom-> going to reboot to windows for the first time in days.. and hopefully one of the last times :)
<DaSkreech> Don't do it!!
<Insom-> need to move some ntfs data to convert all ntfs drives to something more useful
<lwizardl> brb goota restart 
<Insom-> how is linux ntfs support these days? there was some news about some dll wrapper a while back, does that work?
<lwizardl> back
<lwizardl> ok that didn't work
<kkathman> lwizardl: what exactly are you trying to do now?
<lwizardl> get a windows app to see my cdrom drive
<lwizardl> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<kkathman> your cdrom is on the linux box?
<kkathman> and you are trying to get to it from a windows box or something?
<Insom-> he's trying to run dvdshrink in wine
<lwizardl> dvd decrypter in wine
<kkathman> ahhh lol...does wine support it?
<Insom-> whoops.. need coffee
<lwizardl> yeah
<eclub10> help me....
<eclub10> i'm newbie...
<kkathman> hi eclub10 :)
<eclub10> hi too
<kkathman> what seems to be the issue...maybe someone here knows how to help you
<eclub10> how to chat privately?
<eclub10> i don't know KDE 
<eclub10> :)
<eclub10> please...
<manveru> just ask :)
<manveru> you've got a whole channel for you
<eclub10> yes..
<eclub10> it's very different by Mirc
<manveru> what do you mean?
<manveru> x-chat, konversation, irssi?
<kkathman> please dont chat privately
<lwizardl> well in using the konversation kde app i just double click someone's name
<eclub10> konversation
<kkathman> just ask your question right out here
<kkathman> that way everyone benefits from your question and the answer
<eclub10> yes..i do it...but the person i double clik not response...
<eclub10> oh...i'm very newbie
<DaSkreech> kkathman: I think eclub10 is asking how to chat privately :)
<manveru> well, the only difference is, that you have to register on this server to user query
<DaSkreech> kkathman: I could be wrong however
<kkathman> be back later
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech 
<manveru> eclub10: you just have to do '/msg nickserv help'
<manveru> eclub10: it will tell you how to register to use query
<manveru> eclub10: this is a barrier to keep spam/flood low on this network
<lwizardl> anyway to have numlock to be automatically on by default
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubotu> register is, like, type /msg nickserv help register
<manveru> lwizardl: several
<manveru> lwizardl: my favorite was the led in kicker... wait a second
<manveru> hmm, maybe numlockx
<lwizardl> ?
<freelove> help me! i cant boot windows! my problem is very similar to this but with ubuntu http://portal.suse.com/sdb/en/2004/05/fhassel_windows_not_booting91.html
<freelove> my bro will format my linux if i dont fix this!
<manveru> !fixmbr
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, manveru
<manveru> hmm... what was it?
<seth_k|lappy> freelove, do you not even have a windows option to boot to?
<seth_k|lappy> or does windows just not boot when you select it
<freelove> seth_k|lappy: windows doesnt boot when i select it
<jeda> if I type make and term says command not found where does that leave me?
<seth_k|lappy> jeda, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jeda> seth_k|lappy: trying it now
<jeda> thanks
<manveru> freelove: well, what exactly happens?
<jeda> bah 
<jeda> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jeda> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<seth_k|lappy> jeda, close synaptic / adept / kynaptic
<seth_k|lappy> jeda, only one installing-programs app at a time :)
<jeda> hehe
* DaSkreech shudders at Kynaptic and beats it off wildly with a stick
<jeda> seth_k|lappy: well thanks that worked however bad codeing on whoever wrote issue I guess it errored big
<jeda> it was kde theme package from kde-look.org 
<jeda> oh well next thing to break
<manveru> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<seth_k|lappy> jeda, what error did it give? you'll likely need kdelibs4-dev or somesuch
<jeda> seth_k|lappy: no it was about 3 screens of errors 
<jeda> most were pointing to the file structure of the theme pack
<KunT> how to register my nick?
<KunT> <KunT> how to register my nick?
<freelove2> sorry got disconnected....any help?
<KunT>  how to register my nick?
<KunT> i'm newbie
<manveru> !register
<ubotu> from memory, register is type /msg nickserv help register
<manveru> freelove: well, what exactly happens?
<KunT> !register
<seth_k|lappy> eclub10 / KunT, you already asked that question. Please keep the channel noise to a minimum
<francolq> hello. i downloaded firefox-1.5.tar.gz from mozilla's site because kubuntu/ubuntu repositories doesn't have the last version...
<KunT> oh...sorry...forgive me
<DRAGON_Ultra> when will there be a fix for the screensaver
* manveru smiles
<francolq> but it doesn't work. it sais: "/opt/firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<Delvien> Anyone have alot of experience with Samba?
<manveru> DRAGON_Ultra: _the screensaver_ ... ?
<manveru> Delvien: did you try it in #samba ?
<DRAGON_Ultra> mine will lock up with 3D on
<manveru> !file libgtk-x11-2.0
<Delvien> manveru didnt know there was a channel for it
<Delvien> manveru but most times special channels never answer
<manveru> Delvien: chances are very bad that someone will answer here as well
<francolq> file  libgtk-x11-2.0: "libgtk-x11-2.0: ERROR: cannot open `libgtk-x11-2.0' (No such file or directory)". the same with libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<manveru> Delvien: and asking in multiple channels is usually a good way to find the right one
<Delvien> manveru yeah but atleast people are alive in this channel.
<francolq> but the file exists at /usr/lib
<manveru> francolq: but not in /usr/local/lib
<francolq> manveru: right
<francolq> manveru: just symlink?
<manveru> hmm... wonder what dragon was saying...
<crimsun> please don't do that.
<Delvien> Ok, i am having a problem with Samba trying to share a file with a windows machine, no matter what i do i cant seem to get the windows machine ( in my case a VMware XP install ) to see my linux machine, any ideas ?
<crimsun> if possible, use an official backport from dapper
<manveru> francolq: not sure - you could add it to some path
<manveru> Delvien: sure - use a std http-server to serve the file
<manveru> Delvien: or maybe sshd+winscp
<francolq> manveru: something like LD_PATH?
<manveru> crimsun: there are backports for firefox already?
<francolq> manveru: no, LD_PATH doesn't work....
<manveru> francolq: did i say it would work?
<crimsun> manveru: not yet. Please ask on the backports mailing list.
<francolq> manuveru: well, actually i was talking to myself..... thank you anyway.
<manveru> crimsun: well - too much of a hassle - i have my firefox in my home anyway ^^
<Delvien> manveru umm
<Delvien> manveru hehe sorry, how do i do that
<manveru> hmm, just do it...
<manveru> i still have the old one installed 'officially'
<manveru> only put the 1.5 in my home-dir, made a link to my desk and voila
<bdmp> uh
<bdmp> I am now using chatzilla in a portable firefox tab. pretty cool.
<Cornellius> hey hey
<Cornellius> I have a question
<Cornellius> I took the repository from KDE.ORG to install the last 3.5
<Cornellius> Do I need to completly un-install 3.4 before I install 3.5 ?
<Cornellius> Or I can just intall 3.5 over 3.4 ?
<manveru> !3.5
<ubotu> manveru: No idea
<manveru> !kde3.5
<ubotu> [kde3.5]  http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<freelove2> Cornellius: u dont need to uninstall....apt will do things for u
<Cornellius> freelove2: Thanks
<freelove2> Cornellius: do u face any problems with kubuntu? like kubuntu landing u in console mode often?
<Cornellius> Kubuntu is simply beautiful
<Cornellius> I tried some KDE Based distros
<Cornellius> To me, Kub is the best looking
<Hobbsee> Cornellius: what else did you try?
<Cornellius> Suse
<Cornellius> ...Mandrake
<Hobbsee> ah yep
<Delvien> How do i open a specific port?
<Cornellius> I hate a too automated distro
<Cornellius> like Mandrake
<Cornellius> but I can't install Gentoo yet, not geek enough
<Cornellius> so Ubuntu/Kubuntu is perfect for my needs
<jeda> Hobbsee: hey thanks for all your help I am out tonight will be back tomorrow
<Hobbsee> jeda: no problems :)
<Hobbsee> Cornellius: not sure why you'd want gentoo, unless you want to spend *hours* compiling
<Cornellius> Hobbsee: heheh, yep, that too.
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> speaking of which....nah, i think i'll pass
<Hobbsee> particularly not knowing if the power will cut out again today
<manveru> Hobbsee: well, gentoo helped me understand linux better
<Hobbsee> true
<Cornellius> True
<manveru> Hobbsee: but after a year of compiling i wanted a bit comfort again :)
<Cornellius> but with school, work, gf
<Hobbsee> i've never bothered trying...
<Hobbsee> lol
<Cornellius> I don't have much time to spend on computers
<Cornellius> :P
<manveru> well, i have much time to spend...
<manveru> but actually i need a working system to work on it ^^
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> that is true
<convey> anyone with experience with kde and nvidia cards?
<flyingmayo> are you trying to install the 3d drivers or just get kde to come up using the nv driver?
<crimsun> mmm amarok 1.3.7
<convey> flyingmayo: I got KDE up with the nvidia drivers and 3d seems to work fine.  It is the resolution that is the prob.  I am only getting 640x480
<flyingmayo> convey: using xorg, yes?
<convey> flyingmayo: and it seems to be monitor dependent.  xorg yes
<convey> flyingmayo: if I hook my 19" viewsonic screen up to the system it gotes to 1180x1024.  But with my LCS TV it only gets 640x480.
<convey> flyingmayo: LCD TV was getting 1024x768 with SuSe.
<flyingmayo> convey: ah, do you know if your Vertical and Horizontal sync rates are set correctly for your LCD?
<convey> flyingmayo: What is really weird is that the drop down has 640x480 and 320x sonthing as the only options
<Hobbsee> crimsun: seems to work very nicely :)
<convey> flyingmayo: not sure...
<convey> flyingmayo: I am using the defaults
<flyingmayo> convey hmm, so if your other monitor is allowing you to use higher res's then your xorg.conf file must have more than just the 640x480 rez in it
<flyingmayo> convey I'd google for your sync rates first off
<convey> flyingmayo: yes the xorg has many high rez settings for the default monitor
<Chousuke> flyingmayo: do not use colours.
<flyingmayo> and make sure xorg is using the correct ones.  I'm a litlte fuzzy in this area but I always google for sync rates and write them on my monitors when I get them
<convey> flyingmayo: I will check sync rates for this LCD tv.
<Chousuke> some people have black background you know. :P
<convey> flyingmayo: Thanks!
<flyingmayo> chousuke: is this better?
<Chousuke> yes.
<flyingmayo> or still color?
<flyingmayo> sorry bout that.  
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+c]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Chousuke> No need for apologies. just keep it this way from now on.
<Chousuke> :)
<nalioth> flyingmayo: is the color for a reason?
<flyingmayo> hehe
<flyingmayo> heh, actually I'm using trillian for my client cause I'm at work.  so I'm unfamiliar with it's functionality.  copied a name to clip and the colors came with it seems
<nalioth> flyingmayo: i ask, cuz everything you've printed is invisible to me
<flyingmayo> nalioth: oh man.  so I wonder if it's coloring all my text black or something
<flyingmayo> can anyone confirm?
<nalioth> my background is black, so i say yes.
<Hobbsee> flyingmayo: just tell trillian not to forward a colour at all
<Hobbsee> it's in the options
<lwizardl> if i have a usb hd drive where should i look for it ?
<flyingmayo> Hobbsee: checking now actually.  thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<atjeutech_> better?
<Hobbsee> flyingmayo_: looks black to me...
<flyingmayo_> what was it before?
<Hobbsee> well, black, with bits of blue
<nalioth> Hobbsee: i turned on color stripping in the channel
<Hobbsee> yeah, i saw that - nice
<Hobbsee> it's so annoying trillian automatically putting in colours
<flyingmayo_> Hobbsee: ok, so anyway, black was what we were going for I suppose.  anywho
<Hobbsee> yeah
<nalioth> flyingmayo_: black? i hope not, my background is black
<nalioth> flyingmayo_: we want "no color codes" sent
<flyingmayo_> I believe that's what I've got now
<nalioth> so that your text shows up in the clients machines in whatever color the clients use flyingmayo_
<brownie17> can someone help me/
<brownie17> me arts control panel object dissapeared, and when i try to restore it, it gives me an error and tells me to 'check my installion'
<nalioth> brownie17: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall arts"
<tareq> hi, I have a question
<tareq> can i get rid of a partition then make the resize the partition kubuntu is on to grow into the deleted partition's space w/o reinstall?
<Flammia> only if you are amagician
<flyingmayo_> tareq ya, no problem
<flyingmayo_> tareq fdisk and delete the unwanted partition
<flyingmayo_> tareq: then run parted and expand the other patition to max size
<nalioth> tareq: preferably use a kubuntu livecd
<digits> kde seems quite nice these days :)
<nalioth> tareq: qtparted is included and will make all that easy
<flyingmayo_> tareq: this will only work if the two partitions are contiguous I believe
<tareq> ok i'll explain myself a little better
<tareq> i have 3 partitions
<tareq> windows xp, kubuntu and swap
<tareq> windows died (i killed its partition), but i can access the ntfs partition from kubuntu to move files and the like
<tareq> i just moved my personal files
<digits> tareq: my guess is that you'll rid yourself of windows? well, you can resize an ext3 partition but you cannot move the "start" of it.
<digits> used to be so anyway
<tareq> if i had some removable media it'd be no sweat
<tareq> i'd reinstall everything
<tareq> but i have 11 gigs of media
<brownie17> nalioth, also, could the aRts control applet have anything to do with my special buttons on my keyboard (they are for sound stuff) not working?
<nalioth> i have no idea about multimedia kb
<tareq> i also want don't want to reinstall so that i can keep the windows fonts
<brownie17> nalioth, okay, but i think i should mention, they work perfect in gnome. when i press vol up, it tells programs i am pressing Win+KP_add.
<brownie17> tareq, dvd burner?
<freelove1> i want to rip an entire dvd to avi....how do i do this?
<brownie17> freelove1, it is illegal, and this is not the best spot to ask. pm me
<freelove1> i OWN the dvd:)
<digits> brownie17: that depends on which country you are in ;P
<brownie17> digits, lets all move to yemen!
<freelove1> im in india:)
<digits> Brazil (i think it was) would be a good country ;)
<brownie17> digits, freelove1, are brazil and india allright for it?
<digits> brownie17: i think it was brazil that's scrapped copyright all together, or atleast for american stuff... had something to do with a trade embargo or such
<brownie17> digits, cool
<digits> brownie17: i know that in sweden you're allowed to make backup's of your owned cd/dvd's - earlier you could "backup" stuff from your friends too, as long as they were close friends ;P
<brownie17> digits, cool.
<Insom-> digits: that's still the case here in the netherlands... what changed in sweden?
<brownie17> digits, yeah where i am i can backup my dvd's, as long as i own the dvd... but why would you "backup" dvd's you OWNED!? it doesnt' make sense!
<Insom-> brownie17: kids mess up dvds real fast
<Insom-> that's one reason
<Insom-> why would it be illegal in the first place?
<digits> brownie17: makes alot of sense for me, as i am a father... no have no idea how fast a kid with sticky fingers can completely destroy a dvd ;(
<Insom-> you don't buy the media but the license to watch it
<brownie17> digits, hahahha, only let them touch the backups, keep the origionals in a gun safe with a turret!
<brownie17> digits, being only 15 it makes it a little less likely i am a father!
<digits> hehe
<digits> i just did a checkup on swedish copyright laws, and according to them you're only allowed to make backups of computer programs if it is necessary for the usage of the program.
<digits> BUT i can copy ANYTHING that's showed on tv to dvd, vhs or whichever media I want... as long as I do it myself.
<digits> time to start doing 24hour backups of the disney channel... ;)
<brownie17> digits, in australia it is illegal to copy and movie or show or even ads from tv onto dvd or vhs or anything
<digits> hehe
<rss> hello, how do i change the mouse configuration
<rss> doing dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg is not giving me the option to choose the mouse
<digits> rss: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rss> digits: I don't know whether this in Intellimouse or MouseMan
<rss> or other
<rss> but debian use to correctly configure it
<rss> it is a rebranded mouse
<digits> rss: trial and terror, try one... if it works it's correct, otherwise just change it :)
<rss> is that IntelliMouse or Intellimouse?
<rss> is it case-sensitive?
<digits> i'd go all lowercase
<rss> ok
<Flammia> hello
<digits> hi there
<Flammia> anyone got advice on how to change screen res and/or colour depth (without doing a dpkg-reconfigure)??
<Tm_T> robitaille: youre in dapper?
<robitaille> Tm_T,  yes
<Tm_T> uff, and your network connection comes up at startup?
<Tm_T> because mine doesn't :p
<Flammia> soooo... nobody can tell me where to change screen resolution??
<digits> Flammia: Just in X?
<Tm_T> Flammia: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf are the settings
<Flammia> there's nothing through the KDE GUI??
<Flammia> I just don't want to reset every time I change the settings
<Tm_T> reset ?
<Flammia> yeah... so the GUI refreshes, and such??
<Flammia> I was under the impression that you have to reset to have a dpkg-reconfigure do its work
<Tm_T> Flammia: use rightclick on desktop -> Configure Desktop ->
<Tm_T> noooo
<Tm_T> you need to boot only when you upgrade kernel
<Flammia> ah, thanks TM
<Tm_T> not much else
<Flammia> well I'd still need to reset the GUI, right??
<Flammia> at least... I had to with gnome
<Tm_T> Flammia: did you checked that configure I explained just?
<Flammia> yeah, I found screen res in there, and thanked you for that info
<Tm_T> yay
<Tm_T> that works immediately
<Flammia> heh
<Tm_T> you don't have to reset anything
<Flammia> yup... now all I need to know is where to change colour depth... any suggestions??
<Tm_T> uff
<Tm_T> then use dpkg-reconfigure ;)
<Tm_T> or just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Tm_T> you choose
<Flammia> see, my video card is from Pre-WW2, so I can't run it with good colour on a high res... but that kills some textures/fonts/windows, so when I want to check those, I reduce res and increasecolour depth
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> not a good idea
<Flammia> not a good idea to use such an old crd, or to keep switching like that??
<Tm_T> both
<Tm_T> you see, proper card costs less then 40 or $
<Flammia> lol
<Flammia> it'll be remedied as soon as my new card comes in
<Tm_T> ;)
<Flammia> I just took this one out of an old box I had lying around, when I realized I don't have onboard video
<Tm_T> heh
<Flammia> if you can't tell, I'm a linux noob :P
<Tm_T> I'm sort of too
<Tm_T> I don't yet write my own programs
<Flammia> well... you know about X, so either you're more experienced than me, or you had problems with it (like me)
<Flammia> I learned how to write a script yesterday :P
<Tm_T> heh
<jbueler> quick question I hope
<Tm_T> I've been using linux about 1,5 years now
<Tm_T> jbueler: please shoot
<jbueler> how do i install java inkubuntu?
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell jbueler about java
<Tm_T> ubotu: tell jbueler about javadebs
<Tm_T> jbueler: if there's something strange, just ask ;)
<Flammia> ubotu: tell jbueler about adept
<jbueler> yeah thanks :)
<Flammia> quick... let's spam him with ubotu!!
<Tm_T> rahter not
<Tm_T> th
<Flammia> 1.5 years, eh... I've been using it for about 1.5 weeks
<Flammia> I'm practically a pro!!
<Tm_T> haha
<Flammia> question... do USB keys need to be "safely removed" as in XP??
<Tm_T> you can do it
<Tm_T> I don't say it's needed to be done
<Flammia> how is it done... do you just unmount??
<Tm_T> hum, in konqueror
<Tm_T> media:/  or  system:/media/
<Tm_T> and there, use rightclick to your stick
<Flammia> well... it shows up as a folder in /media
<Flammia> but it's not mounted in media:/
<Tm_T> uh
<Flammia> and mtab says it's mounted :S
<Flammia> so ridiculouc
<Tm_T> well, unmount it
<Tm_T> that's enough
<Flammia> lol... I try to mount, it gives me a "its already mounted in mtab"
<Flammia> I try to unmount, it says "it's not mounted in fstab"
<Flammia> make up your mind!!
<stefan> hey
<stefan> *yawn*
<Flammia> hi
<Flammia> hey Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> hey Flammia
<Flammia> you missed an enlightening conversation about the woes of a USB key
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Hobbsee> pity
<Hobbsee> did it get washed?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ty Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
* Hobbsee starts to tickle Kamping_Kaiser again
<Flammia> no... it just likes pretending not to be mounted
<lwizardl> what program runs .pl files?
<PokerFacePenguin> perl
<stefan> does anyone know if kubuntu (kde) would run smoothly on a 700mhz/256mb ram - laptop (x21)? or would it be better to use something like fluxbox?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;ohhhh *runs off to try and find out if empire earth runs in wine*
<Hobbsee> Flammia: ah fun
<nalioth> !xubuntu
<ubotu> hmm... xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<Flammia> yeah, that's what I thought too
<Flammia> XFCE??
<Flammia> I didn't know there was anything other than KDE and Gnome
<Kamping_Kaiser> crap. i might have just hosed an alpha
<Flammia> !wine
* Kamping_Kaiser cries
<PokerFacePenguin> !Pathologically Eclectic Rubbish Lister
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH!, PokerFacePenguin
<PokerFacePenguin> :P
<nalioth> Flammia: all DEs are available here (if they are f/oss)
<lwizardl> PokerFacePenguin: ok so in kubuntu i'd use what
<PokerFacePenguin> !perl
<ubotu> PokerFacePenguin: I don't know
<PokerFacePenguin> perl is a programming lang
<Chousuke> Flammia: There exist many others :P
<Flammia> nalioth: no... I meant I didn't even know there were DEs other than KDE and Gnome
<stefan> wizard: wizard: chmod +x foo.pl;./foo.pl
<nalioth> Flammia: more than you can imagine
<Flammia> meh... I'll stick with the mainstream for now :P
<Tm_T> Hobbsee, nalioth, Kamping_Kaiser o7
<PokerFacePenguin> stefan: didnt realize he had a non executable...oops
<Chousuke> Flammia: if you count WMs there are dozens :P
<Chousuke> not that many DEs I think.
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: what?
<Tm_T> o7
* Hobbsee is lost
<Hobbsee> what's that for?
<Tm_T> =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> what?
<Tm_T> o as a head, 7 as a hand
* Kamping_Kaiser wondres
<Tm_T> and then... use your imagination ;)
<Flammia> lol... it's a wave!!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. i see....
<Hobbsee> ah...
<Hobbsee> never seen that before
<Kamping_Kaiser> Tm_T: not sure using my imagination there was a good thing ;)
<Tm_T> more like salutation in military way
<lwizardl> stefan: ok and how do i start them ?
<Hobbsee> lol Kamping_Kaiser
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: you better not
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: it's not lamb
<stefan> wizard: have you ever used linux/unix before?
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<Tm_T> ;)
<lwizardl> stefan: yes but not much, mainly windows user
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<stefan> wizard: open up a console/shell/whateveryouwanttocallit (click on the black screen-icon ">_"), cd to the directory where your .pl is stored
<lwizardl> did that and did the chmod
<stefan> riught
<stefan> now just type ./whatever.pl
<Kamping_Kaiser> *sqeeks* steam runs under wine :O
<lwizardl> bash: xexdump.pl: command not found
* Kamping_Kaiser desides to try later
<Kamping_Kaiser> lwizardl: the ./ is important
<stefan> if you want to run a executable (binary/script..) in the CURRENT directory you have to add a "./", which means "here".. "." is the current dir
<lwizardl> ./xexdump.pl: missing file argument
<Tm_T> dcop <3
<stefan> wizard i dont know what you are trying, but it seems you have to read the manual for "xexdump"
<Flammia> Kamping_Kaiser: so does Ragnarok Online
<lwizardl> ok so to start any pl file i just do the chmod +x to make executable
<lwizardl> and then ./name.pl to start it
<stefan> generally yes.. you can skip the first step if its already +x
<Kamping_Kaiser> Flammia: i don't use ragnarok :)
<lwizardl> stefan: ok thanks
<Flammia> Kamping_Kaiser: why not?!?!
<Kamping_Kaiser> Flammia: i have enough personality problems, without creteing more me's
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have a runescape accoutn that almost never gets used. that's as far as i go ;)
<Flammia> ew... tried Runescape once... never much liked it
<Flammia> it didn't have enough 14 year olds to make fun of
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> some mates are realy into it, so i only ever use it when I'm hanging out with them (if i cbfd)
<tareq> hi again
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi  :)
<tareq> so there is no way to span the kubuntu partition into free space w/o reinstall
<tareq> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> tareq: i didnt see you when you were here before, but you should be able to resize from a live cd
<tareq> but the free space in front of the ext3 partition
<tareq> someone said i couldn't
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, i sse
<tareq> and i can't seem to with qtparted
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure in that case. go with whatever other person said ;)
<tareq> really don't want to reinstall...
<tareq> i'll have to dl the updates again
<tareq> and im already over my bandwidth
<Kamping_Kaiser> how much space is there?
<tareq> bandwidth? im already over. kubuntu has 11Gb right now, i can stick another 25 if can change the partitions
<Kamping_Kaiser> free space in front of Kubuntu?
<tareq> yes
<tareq> 25 in front of kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah. 25 gig?
<tareq> iyes
<tareq> i had windows xp, but i killed the partition, but since kubuntu has everything i need for a while, im happy not doing anything about it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. you can just whack another partition in there.
<tareq> and on a sidenote... how do i change the grub loader... it still points to win xp even though win xp is not there
<tareq> like
<Kamping_Kaiser> but you cant resize your current one
<tareq> how about
<Kamping_Kaiser> tareq: and to change grub you can just edit /boot/grub/menu.list
<tareq> i make a new partition in the 25 gig. then free up the 11 gig, then expand into that
<Kamping_Kaiser> um. or you can just make a 25 gig /home/
<Kamping_Kaiser> leave the 11 as is. wich ever you choose
<Kamping_Kaiser> you could probably do some evil with new partion, copy old os, buti wont be involved.
<tareq> how do i change the menu.list as root
<Insom-> sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.list
<Insom-> or replace vim with your preffered editor
<Kamping_Kaiser> tareq: kdesu kate  or sudo nano i recomend for editing stuff
<tareq> ty
<chx> i tried the following command: something `find . -iname \*foo\*` but as all files found has spaces in the filename it caused problems
<chx> what's the correct way ?
<crimsun> ...to do what?
<chx> to pass file names with spaces in it to a program ... but those file names are several directories deep
<Kaiser_Eats> whqat program?
<chx> beep-media-player
<tareq> hi
<tareq> how do I give ownership of a folder/drive to a specific user?
<Kaiser_Eats> chown
<tareq> ty
<juanjo> join #hardware
<artox> hey all!
<Kamping_Kaiser> hey
<artox> is it possible to limit the system ressources one program gets?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<artox> eg. max ram/ max cpu load
<artox> how please =)
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's kinda hard IIRC, but I'll just find the file
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /etc/security/limits.conf <-
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: you're in SA, are you not ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> correct
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: do you know about this business: http://www.iseek.biz  ?
* Kamping_Kaiser notices thoreauputic's whois no longer displays his isp
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: indeed it shows a cloak if it is working :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> never heard of the gang before
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'll just grep my email . just at ic
<thoreauputic> I emailed the guys at that URL (they do machines with Ubuntu preinstalled) - since I'm in NSW they replied with the name of their suppliers and said it would be cheaper to buy direct - I was quite impressed that they were so fair and willing to lose a sale
<Kamping_Kaiser> get nothing
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. don't know them/of them
<thoreauputic> artox:  you want the nice/renice commands
<thoreauputic> artox: you can reduce the process priority with those commands
<Kamping_Kaiser> those blokes look quite good
<thoreauputic> Kamping_Kaiser: well, I was impressed with the speed and honesty of their reply
<Kamping_Kaiser> wonder why i havent heard of them. they do linux ;|
<thoreauputic> well they are in Adelaide so if that's where you are you could visit them I guess
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm just suprised that i have never heard of them.
<thoreauputic> I saw them here ; http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/supportoptions/marketplace/oceania/
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: it's part of whole linux thing, money isn't the biggest priority
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: true, but this *is* a business after all :)
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: just like it's business to me
<Tm_T> and I get no money at all
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: so I thought I'd mention them on IRC - any company that is honest and refers you to their supplier can't be all bad IMO
<Tm_T> and if I have to choose a greed dayjob or working long hours to comunity, I choose community
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: aye, always worth to mention :)
<Tm_T> that's australian company, right?
<thoreauputic> yes
<Tm_T> uff
<Tm_T> not too far away ;)
<thoreauputic> Tm_T: long swim from Finland ;)
<Tm_T> thoreauputic: nah, can do it any time
<Tm_T> ;--P
<douglas> I have a samba share mounted with smbmount to my home directory in a folder, everytime I copy a file to them it says cannot change permissions on file and sometimes konqueror crashes because of that, copying from a term work fine???
<virgis> how to fix this error?           Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Flixor-> hi everybody
<guyabano> hi people i need help, i need to copy file from another hard disk
<guyabano> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<guyabano>  sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<guyabano> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<guyabano>  ls -l ~/
<guyabano> i tried these: and then it said:
<guyabano> sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<guyabano>  sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<guyabano> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<guyabano>  ls -l ~/
<guyabano> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<guyabano> someone pleease help me
<Kamping_Kaiser> guyabano: what's on the second hard drive?
<guyabano>  Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<guyabano> /dev/hda1   *           1        1190     9558643+  83  Linux
<guyabano> /dev/hda2            1191        1245      441787+   5  Extended
<guyabano> /dev/hda5            1191        1245      441756   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<Kamping_Kaiser> well, I'm no better off, and your one flood more unpopular
<Kamping_Kaiser> what's on hdb?
<guyabano> what do you mean what's on hdb?
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you want to get off? is it a Windows file system? linux? bsd? amstrad?
<guyabano> linux of course
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. so you want a line like `sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb? /mnt`
<guyabano> yes
<guyabano> what do i do
<Kamping_Kaiser> type it in a konsole
<guyabano> guyabano@guyabano:~$ sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdb /mnt
<guyabano> mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you paste the output of `cat /proc/partitions` to #flood or pastebin please
<brosiooz> kde on dapper are 3.5 or 3.5rc1 ?
<guyabano> i already posted at #flood
<Kamping_Kaiser> guyabano: you have a lot of partitons on that hard drive
<guyabano> yeah
<brosiooz> anyone know if kde on dapper are 3.5 or 3.5rc1 ?
<guyabano> i need to get my  file :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> brosiooz: it seems no one does.
<Kamping_Kaiser> since dapper wont be out for another 5 months, i expect 3.5
<Kamping_Kaiser> sorry for snapping at you brosiooz
<Kamping_Kaiser> I'm a bit grouchy :S
<brosiooz> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin//search_packages.pl?version=dapper&subword=1&exact=&arch=any&releases=all&case=insensitive&keywords=kdebase&searchon=names
<Tm_T> why daooer would have rc1 ?
<Tm_T> dapper
<brosiooz> dapper (kde): base components from the official KDE release
<brosiooz> 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu1: all
<Kamping_Kaiser> guyabano: mount them one at a time to look then
<brosiooz> what mean 0ubuntu1
<brosiooz> :\
<Tm_T> it means first ubuntu version of that package
<Kamping_Kaiser> `sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdc? /mnt` where ? is a number (1,2,5,6)
<Tm_T> small fix and there will be 2
<brosiooz> ok
<brosiooz> another question
<brosiooz> openoffice2
<brosiooz> why isn't on repository ?
<Tm_T> it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> in dapper and Breezy
<brosiooz> i found only a version but isn't 2
<brosiooz> it's 2 candicate
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, yes, 1.9.27somethiung . somehjitng is Breezy's
<Kamping_Kaiser> 2.0 is in dapper, and it's no different
<Tm_T> lemme check
<poningru> Kamping_Kaiser: actually there is a difference
<poningru> some crash fixes
<Tm_T> openoffice.org2-core/unknown uptodate 2.0.0m143-0ubuntu2
<Tm_T> that is 2.0.0 or what?!
<poningru> and not sure if the one mem leake was fixed before or after this
<Kamping_Kaiser> pointwood: Breezy's will have the update patches, but wont change version number
<Kamping_Kaiser> so basicly the same
<Tm_T> and dapper has 2.0 as you can see
<Tm_T> soo, more questions?
<pointwood> Kamping_Kaiser: ???
<pointwood> I guess it wasn't for me? :)
<brosiooz> yes one
<Kamping_Kaiser> what do you do with a seriously pissed off moody geek Tm_T? ;S
<brosiooz> dapper has security update or not ?
<Tm_T> brosiooz: ofcourse
<Kamping_Kaiser> not repositories. the updates go strait into the packages
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T>  wheeee
<_wish> haha, part?
<Tm_T> our server where this irssi is running lost its network connection for a minute or 10
<_wish> Tm_T: well I am new here, but welcome back :)
<Tm_T> ty :)
<Tm_T> aww, work work work ->
<rkroetch> Hey, I currently run slackware but am switching over to the AMD64 architecture. Can I get any opinions on the viability of Kubuntu as a desktop OS? And why I should use it over other distros?
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> [root]  rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<rkroetch> *runs away crying*
<rkroetch> What is the mentality behind that?
<Hobbsee> rkroetch: sorry, was just looking for that link
<Hobbsee> i dont run AMD64, so i cant really tell you about that, seems viable as a desktop OS - does everything i want it to do.  As for why you should use it over other distros - probably look around on distrowatch.com for reviews, and ubuntuforums.org - there are a lot of those type of threads
<Hobbsee> rkroetch: does that help?
<rkroetch> Do you know the mentality to not having a root account? And instead trusting a normal user with root privileges through sudo?
<rkroetch> Well reading the wiki... but disagree.. and just found SLAMD64 :) Thanks for trying though
<_wish> any one here use the webdav:// kio slave?
<_triablo> how to install codecs for kaffeine ? I cp essential codecs in /usr/lib/win32 but does'n work
<angasule> is it possible to have the 'win' key as a shortcut for the popup launch menu? It seems to handle it as a modifier only
<B3DI> buenas gente
<B3DI> necesito saber
<B3DI> cual era el archivo que hay que modificar
<B3DI> para poner el monitor a 85Hz
<B3DI> who is the chanel of kubuntu in spanish ???
<hh2k> maybe look here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat
<hh2k> if there is a spanish channel
<B3DI> thk
<B3DI> :)
<kkathman> nice article about Ubuntu: http://www.xyzcomputing.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=492
<DjDarkman> what is the file that contains the repositories for apt?
<djk_> sources.list ?
<DjDarkman> i think so
<DjDarkman> where is it
<DjDarkman> exactly
<DjDarkman> ?
<djk_> DjDarkman: /etc/apt/sources.list
<DjDarkman> ./etc/ ?
<kkathman> yes
<kkathman> see above
<DjDarkman> k thanx
<DjDarkman> have a nice day
<kkathman> howdy djk_ :)
<djk_> kkathman: hi :)
<djk_> kkathman: i don't get that article ^^ the % are screwed..
<kkathman> seems so yes?
<kkathman> I wonder how they chose the sample :)
<kkathman> in the #ubuntu channel?
<angasule> heh
<angasule> and no redhat?
<kkathman> yeah odd yes?
<djk_> well, not in the article, but fedora is at 26% in the pdf..
<kkathman> maybe they are talking about newbies...I think that was the gist
<[miles] > afternoon #kubuntu...
<angasule> hi miles
<[miles] > I did a clean install yesterday, all going well, bar one thing
<djk_> i wonder if there were multiple answers possible.. it doesn't say anything about that in the article nor in the pdf
<angasule> and given the % do not add to 100%... I'd say the article isn't very accurate as to what the numbers mean
<[miles] > everytime I reboot the box, I have to manually configure the nic via console... for some reason it is peremently dissabled when I go into the KDE settings section... anyone experienced this please?
<[miles] > yo angasule
<angasule> well, if multiple answers weren't possible, they used a bugged pentium to add the results :)
<kkathman> I think that his point was...that whatever his sample source..Ubuntu is extremely successful
<djk_> angasule: hehe, yeah, oh and. redhat EL had 19% in the pdf..
<kkathman> but the 53% seemed a little skewed
<djk_> kkathman: well yes, but if the source he's basing his statement on is crap..
<kkathman> so you know they took that from a controlled sample of some sort
<djk_> kkathman: take a look at the pdf.. that survey is really weird...
<djk_> who in here has even heard of Wind River linux..
<kkathman> this seems to be a key phrase:  though the survey admittedly had more exposure in certain communities than others),
<kkathman> hmmm
<djk_> kkathman: i find it rather odd that wind river gets mentioned with whooping 4 votes, yet the 15% (or 509 votes) for other distros don't get mentioned..
<djk_> [miles] : do you use pppoe?
<[miles] > nope
<kkathman> djk_:  notice the wording of the question.....that says alot
<[miles] > direct lan connection to the routrer djk_
<kkathman> i.e. "considering or running"
<angasule> I'm considering moving to the moon
<kkathman> And I imagine that the surveyor was working off of a prescribed list
<angasule> poll: how many inhabitants does the moon have?
<kkathman> so this is a bit more valdating
<angasule> kkathman: no, some very odd distros were mentioned, I don't think the list was limited
<djk_> kkathman: yea. the wording is crap.. especially since later on  there is [Specify all that apply]  behind the questions..
<kkathman> I imagine that they had a list...then asked the contact if he/she had any others
<kkathman> thats the way that usually goes
<djk_> angasule: after the most recent southpark episode, the moon has at least one whale..
<kkathman> Are you considering....Red Hat, SuSE, Ubutu, Debian.......Are there any others you are considering?
<kkathman> etc
<angasule> haven't seen it
<angasule> kkathman: aah, misleading, like are you considering... ubuntu, kubuntu, debian or a crappy distro? :P
<angasule> I'm definitely not serious by now, I must say
<djk_> angasule: neither is that survey ;)
<angasule> but it says what we want to hear!
<djk_> angasule: that's like being proud of your woman faking it..
<kkathman> angasule: well I just know how these surveys tend to work..they read a list and have the target say yes or no. Then at the end they say, "Are you considering any others I have not mentioned"
<angasule> djk_: she fakes it better than Meg Ryan :D
<kkathman> the real thing is.. where did they get their sample and how was it qualified and over what portion of the population.
<djk_> hehe :D
<kkathman> djk_: one thing to remember on that survey tho...they are talking about "desktop" linux..not servers, so there may be more sense there than we give it credit.
<kkathman> being in the industry and selling /demoing software to fairly large companies, I dont see SuSE and RedHat on the desktop admittedly
<djk_> kkathman: redhat enterprise linux with 19% on desktop?
<kkathman> djk_: thats not that surprising
<rodro> cual es el channel de chile
<djk_> kkathman: btw, it's SUSE since novell bought it ;)
<angasule> rodro: #kubuntu-es es un canal de kubuntu en castellano
<kkathman> djk_: oh yeah... well old habits die hard
<angasule> djk_: the heathens! they changed that? not like I remember why it was SuSE, anyway
<djk_> angasule: even worse, they're using Gnome now as default!
<kkathman> I remember paying $19.95 and getting a SuSE distribution like 3.0
<angasule> they'll burn in hell for all eternity! :P
<djk_> they better!
<kkathman> installing it as a dual boot on a Dell p2 450
<angasule> I paid $100 for suse 7.0
<angasule> lots of dead tree with the CDs
<kkathman> angasule: why?? You can download it for free
<djk_> i copied suse 7.0 from a friend and never used it.. damn 7 cds
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> lol
<angasule> the dead tree part was important, it was my first distro, and this was a few years ago, broadband was rare
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> can understand
<angasule> in fact, for quite some time, I used a 2400bps modem, because I had a winmodem, which, obviously, didn't work
<angasule> 1 hour to download email, feel the pain!
<kkathman> wow 3.0 was when you had to go deep into your monitor manuals, your video card manuals, etc to get all those things like vsync/hsync..blah... and put those in manually
<djk_> angasule: serves you right for having friends :p
<angasule> and some of them are female humans :P
<djk_> that explains the 1 hour...
<angasule> but most of the email was geeky email lists
<hh2k> females? eww hehe
<angasule> hehehe
<angasule> suse 7.0, then 8.something, then gentoo, now kubuntu
<djk_> why no gentoo anymore?
<angasule> well, I broke it, badly
<angasule> because I installed it as a toy, so I installed everything under the sun, on the other side on the moon and even what was behind the refrigerator
<angasule> then, I recompiled it all with different flags
<djk_> that's not too healthy..
<angasule> then I decided I needed more free space (well, actually, I had 0 bytes left, so 'decided' is giving me too much credit)
<dipnlik> LOL
<angasule> so, I started removing packages, and while doing that, I removed some that I shouldn't
<angasule> it was fun, though
<angasule> anyway, I had a kubuntu live CD, and I thought I might as well try the real thing, and here I am
<kkathman> Anyone have a line on like surplus laptops?  Im looking to maybe pick one up very cheap to play with LInux on it (I have three desktops already)
<kkathman> Hi LeeJunFan :)
<djk_> kkathman: tried ebay?
<angasule> kkathman: if you feel you have too many desktops, I can go by your house and take them
<LeeJunFan> heya, fun fun.
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: at a school which gets internet from me, the linux router I built them just had an ethernet dev go dead, luckilly I had the forethought to put an extra one in, so it was just a matter of editing /etc/iftab, swapping a cable :)
<LeeJunFan> owell, off I go. :) later.
<poimen> hi
<poimen> I have a pentium D proc
<poimen> 830 proccesor that has the EMT64 thintg
<poimen> I am running the x86 kubuntu
<poimen> should I install the x86-64  ??
<poimen> It will make my PC run faster?
<poimen> I mean the apps
<_max> Hi all
<_max> My sound works in Ubuntu while it doesnt work in Kubuntu
<_max> Anyone got an idea?
<kkathman> _max: what app are you using in each?
<kkathman> bbiab
<_max> Well in  Kubuntu it just doesn't work, doesn't matter which app i use, and in Ubuntu all apps work except Realplayer
<robotgeek> _max: might have something to do with the the artsd daemon, does the sound test work for you
<_max> no
<_wish> so, is it normally this quite in here?
<_max> apparently
<joe_> maybe we should just goto #ubuntu...
<_wish> lo all
<joe_> hi
<_wish> does any one know howto disable the gam_server, or why I should not
<seth_k> poimen, um, no... x64 is for athlon 64s, not Pentium D's.
<robotgeek> seth_k: morning
<seth_k> hi robotgeek
<nikkia> seth_k, why wouldn't it be? the pentium-D has the EM64T extension
<frootstripe>  hi all, new user of Kubuntu - havin fun w/ it!
<pointwood> can anyone tell me why podcasts in amarok sounds awful? they are skipping all the time
<pointwood> I'm using gstreamer
<_hirs> try using amarok-xine, and use 1.3.7
<_hirs> http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.7/pool-breezy/amarok/
<_hirs> how can I purge a package that is not installed?
<_hirs> I mean, i want to remove the configutation files of removed packages
<pointwood> I thought gstreamer was the preferred
<_hirs> well is the default, but i prefer xine, is lighter and good enough
<pointwood> k
<pointwood> I'll try that
<gerst> hi
<gerst> why is that that if I open something like seetings system , system services and I identify myself as root, than it waits for a few second and nothing happens..
<gerst> and I dont get root privileges
<_hirs> it should appear a password dialog
<gerst> yes
<gerst> than i enter my psw
<gerst> but i dont get root privileges
<_hirs> you don't get the conf window?
<nikkia> gerst its a bug in the way kcontrol gets root privs, doesn't happen to everyone, and doesn't seem to be tied to any particular distro
<nikkia> gerst, use alt-f2 then 'kdesu kcontrol'
<gerst> aha.. can i fix it somehow?
<nikkia> no, you have to work around it with using kdesu
<_hirs> you can try from console kdesu systemsettings
<gerst> aha.. thanks
<gerst> I`ll try
<_hirs> or what nikkia says :)
<nikkia> gerst, some people seem to think its a kubuntu bug, but i get it on my hand-compiled KDE on a LFS setup too
<gerst> so its a kde bug :)
<nikkia> so its not specific to kubuntu (or the way it uses sudo instead of a root password)
<nikkia> gerst, yes, looks like it, could be a PAM bug tho, who knows
<gerst> but at least now it works :) thanks for the advice
<pointwood> _hirs: hrm...it can't play mp3...
<_hirs> I think you need libmad installed
<_hirs> are you using 1.3.7?
<pointwood> already have that installed and yes
<_hirs> do you have multiverse in your sources?
<pointwood> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<pointwood> I got that
<_hirs> backports?
<gerst> anyone has a lexmark z600 series printer?
<gerst> that works? :D
<_hirs> pointwood: try deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse
<gerst> I`ve installed with no error everything seems rigt but it doesnt work
<_hirs> pointwood: for some reason when I installed mplayer from there i got mp3 support
<pointwood> I can play mp3 with gstreamer
<dissed> any1 who can help me get my kubuntu running?
<dissed> installed it three times, each time i reboot, nothing happens, absolutely nothing
<_hirs> pointwood: do you still have problems with the new version?
<pointwood> not sure what you want me to do?
<dissed> anyone who can help me?
<_hirs> pointwood: download amarok-gstreamer 1.3.7 and install it, then select gstreamer engine and try to listen a podcast
<dissed> i figured it had something to do with grub, but i dont know how to config i cant go anywhere
<pointwood> you want me to remove amarok and then re-install it?
<_hirs> dissed: what is exactly the problem?
<_hirs> pointwood: no, only install amarok-gstreamer package
<pointwood> already installed
<dissed> _hirs: nothing happens, when i reboot with a fresh install i cant boot
<_hirs> pointwood: then you will be able to choose between xine and gstreamer in amarok config
<_hirs> dissed: any message?
<dissed> just in swedish, it says the os can not be loaded, something like that
<pointwood> we need the exact message
<dissed> in swedish: operativsystemet kan inte startas
<pointwood> that's it?
<dissed> yep
<pointwood> hrmpf
<pointwood> nothing at all before that?
<_hirs> dissed: did you install grub in hda? or hda<something>?
<_hirs> dissed: it should be installed on the MBR
<dissed> dont think it is...
<dissed> how to i fix that then?
<dissed> do*
<_hirs> dissed: try reinstalling kubuntu, if it ask you to install grub be sure is on hda
<dissed> ok ill try that
<dissed> thank
<dissed> thanks
<_hirs> np
<lorion> Can someone recommend a good tape backup solution for kubuntu that can also back up winxp boxes?
<pointwood> bah...stupid sound engines
* pointwood hopes gstreamer .10 will fix it eventually
<lorion> Anyone using tape bakups with kubuntu?
<seezer> hi
<seezer> anyone got amarok running with libmusicbrainz?
<nalioth> seezer: you'll probably need to compile that stuff yourself
<seezer> hm.. just found it in the bug list. mkay, gonna try that later.
<reagleBRKLN> [4478350.969000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<reagleBRKLN> [4478350.969000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known."
<reagleBRKLN> my syslog is full of those two lines, how to fix it so they don't fill the log?
<rosco> hi
<lazarus> nabend
<rosco> someone know if the powerpc version of kubuntu support the wireless and the touchpad of the powerbook ?
<lazarus> it should
<lazarus> is somebody using kxdocker
<Riddell> rosco: it depends on the version of your powerbook
<brosiooz> kdemultimedia noatun-plugins  streamtuner vlc  ttf-thryomanes    vlc-plugin-alsa mozilla-plugin-vlc  streamripper after that i've install these packages the sound evrys system sound on kde termite in 1 sec. anyone can help ?
<brosiooz> i've try to remove them but is the same
<lwizardl1> how do I mount a second hd
<brosiooz> noone can help ? :|
<lwizardl1> i have the hdb1 enabled in disks & filesystems its mounted as /mnt/pcstorage and everytime i try to make a link to it on the desktop it errors
<patoruso> hi there
<patoruso> i need some help guys
<patoruso> i want to play yahoo games, but the browser tell me i don't have java runtime enviroment
<patoruso> how can i solve it ??
<_hirs> firefox doesn't install it atomatically?
<patoruso> i tried with firefox and konqueror none works
<patoruso> i think i may not have java ,maybe
<patoruso> wait i think i got it
<patoruso> yeah, it was the browser configuration, java was not enabled
<patoruso> thanks anyway
<lwizardl1> can anyone help ?
<eclub10> alo
<poimen> hi again
<poimen> I asked a wile ago about if I should use kubuntu por 86-64
<poimen> I use x86 one
<poimen> I could read the awser if any
<poimen> because I had to go and my PC was turned off when I came home lol I think the electric service went down for some min
<poimen> It would be good for me to use the x86-64 vercion of kubuntu? I have a Pentium D 830 proc with the EMT64 thing
<poimen> that is dual core also
<Riddell> poimen: sounds like 64bit is what you want then
<poimen> what are the pro and con about the 64 ed ?
<poimen> all software works?
<Riddell> poimen: yes, it all works the same
<poimen> x86-64 will make my pc apear faster right?
<Riddell> poimen: and for dual core you want to install an smp linux build which you have to install with apt-get
<Riddell> poimen: it will
<poimen> cool :)
<Riddell> and with dual core especially so
<Riddell> cat /proc/cpuinfo to make sure if lists them both
<Riddell> s/if/it/
<_ronino> hi
<poimen> Riddell I only shows up use
<poimen> Riddell I only shows up one
<_ronino> my usbstick is automatically mounted, but the umlauts in the filenames are not displayed correctly, what can i do?
<Riddell> poimen: that means you need to install an smp linux build
<poimen> ok
<lwizardl1> i have the hdb1 enabled in disks & filesystems its mounted as /mnt/pcstorage and everytime i try to make a link to it on the desktop it errors "the desktop entry file /home/james/Desktop/PC Storage is of type FSDevice but has no dev=... entry"
<poimen> but fist I will install the amd 64 kubuntu release
<Riddell> poimen: good plan
<poimen> Riddell I have to change the sources I use for installing programs?
<Riddell> poimen: no
<poimen> I can still use my sources.list?
<poimen> I have this sources.list for all my needs :D
<Riddell> it doesn't need changed
<poimen> cool :D
<Insom-> i turn on my external hd and konqueror starts 5 browser windows :/
<Insom-> where do i turn this automount 'feature' off?
<Insom-> i've already turned off the kded media manager service
<lwizardl1> Insom-: you understand mounting hard drives?
<Insom-> yes
<lwizardl1> any  idea what i did wrong?
<lwizardl1> i have the hdb1 enabled in disks & filesystems its mounted as /mnt/pcstorage and everytime i try to make a link to it on the desktop it errors "the desktop entry file /home/james/Desktop/PC Storage is of type FSDevice but has no dev=... entry"
<Insom-> you could just link in konsole..
<Insom-> cd ~/Desktop
<Insom-> ln -s name /mnt/pcstorage
<lwizardl1> i'm trying to move files over to the other drive via drag n drop
<Insom-> or ln -s /mnt/pcstorage name
<Insom-> can't remember (just woke up)
<Insom-> you might want to view your /etc/fstab
<Insom-> see what kde did to it
<Insom-> and where the error is
<lwizardl1> http://pastebin.com/452715
<Insom-> seems fine.. does it mount properly?
<lwizardl1> don't know
<Insom-> type this into a konsole: mount
<Insom-> and see if there is a /dev/hdb1 entry
<Insom-> if there is none it's not mounted
<Insom-> lwizardl1: i suggest making a symbolic link (ln -s /mnt/pcstorage ~/Desktop/pcstorage)
<lwizardl1> yes there is a listing /dev/hdb1 on /mnt/pcstorage type reiserfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Insom-> not having much luck with the kde desktop stuff myself
<lwizardl1> hmm that link thing didn't work either
<Insom-> do you get some kind of error?
<lwizardl1> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/james/Desktop/pcstorage/pcstorage' to `/mnt/pcstorage': Permission denied
<Insom-> oh
<Insom-> use some other name, since there already seems to be a file name pcstorage on your desktop
<Insom-> it seems you have no write permissions on /mnt/pcstorage
<lwizardl1> if i go to the disks & filsystems its check writable
<lwizardl1> so i have no idea whats wrong
<Insom-> try this: ln -s /mnt/pcstorage ~/Desktop/storage
<lwizardl1> ok if i redo the link it makes the link
<Insom-> does it work with the storage link?
<lwizardl1> when i open the link i get a folder view that has a file in it called name with a padlok picture on it
<Insom-> is that the same as browing to /mnt/pcstorage?
<lwizardl1> if i right click on the background and go to proerties it says owner : root
<lwizardl1> yeah the address bar says /mnt/pcstorage
<Insom-> you might want to give your user permissions to use the drive
<lwizardl1> in the kde disks screen i set all users
<Insom-> what are the permissions now? (in konsole: ls -la /mnt)
<lwizardl1> drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  104 2005-12-07 13:01 pcstorage
<Insom-> that means anyone can read it but only root can write to it
<lwizardl1> crap
<lwizardl1> how do i fix that
<Insom-> do this: chown james.james /mnt/pcstorage
<Insom-> it changes the owner and group
<_seezer> nalioth: hi, just found http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85541&highlight=musicbrainz
<lwizardl1> drwxr-xr-x   4 james james  104 2005-12-07 13:01 pcstorage
<_seezer> perhaps this helps :) thx
<Insom-> lwizardl1: you should be able to write to the disk now
<Insom-> lwizardl1: existing files may need their permissions or owners changed also if you want to use those
<lwizardl1> ok only thing in it is that name file
<Drolyk> hi all
<lwizardl1> will it auto mount this every reboot
<Insom-> mount probably changes the permissions when mounting through fstab
<Insom-> but i'm not sure
<Insom-> try it and see what happens
<lwizardl1> ok will do i'm moving 25gb of files first
<Insom-> if you need to change the mounting options in fstab you can find those in (man mount)
<lwizardl1> at 42% moved
<Hussam> KKathman, hey :)
<kkathman> hey Hussam :)
<Hussam> kkathman: I'm stuck on campus with some friends till topmorrow. I haven't tocuhed my Kubuntu machine at home since last friday.
<Hussam> kkathman: with no linux machine in sight....
<kkathman> thats gotta be frustrating Hussam :)
<kkathman> i'd be going mad
<Hussam> kkathman: so I visit www.kubuntu.org every hour from my friend's xp machine.
<kkathman> hehe
<icewt> Hussam: you should carry knoppix with you ;)
<kkathman> or an Ubuntu Live-CD
<_igor> helo!!!!!!
<Hussam> yeah I'll make sure to download one for next time I'm stuck away from home.
<_igor> any body know how I can chat about live with "konversation"?
<Hussam> _igor: you mean a private message?
<_igor> no, i'am looking for other rooms or themes!
<Hussam> _igor: /join #<rromname>
<Hussam> _igor: sorry, not sure what you mean
<_igor> i have just one room, called "kubuntu"
<_igor> and i want others
<_igor>  /join #<rromname>
<_igor> <rromname>
<Hussam> _igor: for example type: /join #kde
<_igor> cheers mate!
<_igor> i have
<lwizardl> !w32codecs
<_igor> sorry hussam, you now where is any directory of rooms?
<Hussam> _igor: type /list
<Hussam> _igor: but it doesn't always work
<sampan> [freenode]  --- 10280 channels formed  <--- that's a long /list ;)
<dissed> when i try to run ./configure i get this: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<dissed> what should i do?
<sampan> dissed, have you installed build-essential package?
<dissed> i dunno, im totally new to this
<dissed> i figured gcc
<sampan> (k)ubuntu doesn't install all the packages to do compiling by default -- you'll have to use adept/synaptic/apt-get/aptitude to get the "build-essential" package first, then you should be good to go
<dissed> ok
<Hussam> ok folks, I got to go. _igor: have a nice time chatting on  koversation
<Hobbsee> !seen adriel
<ubotu> i haven't seen 'adriel', Hobbsee
<azertyuuu> hey all, what do i need to do to get KDE3.5, i don't unstand the info on the www.kubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> add the repo that's on that link to your /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<azertyuuu> ah, thanx, so cmd  pico-v /etc/apt/sources.list
<dissed> using aptitude now, which package is it?
<neoncode> Hey Is it possible to lock indervidual virtual desktops?
<sampan> dissed, should be "build-essential"
<lwizardl> ok i'm using the ubuntu wiki to play dvds and i'm getting no decoder found errors whats the fix
<azertyuuu> oh, can i add the repos via aptitude ?
<lwizardl> !dvd
<ubotu> somebody said dvd was "DVD playing is possible in ubuntu, some DVDs may require libdvdcss2, which is available on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl   See also !libdvdcss2"
<dissed> sampan: cant find it
<harry1982> hola
<sampan> dissed, you probably need to add the repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list file then
<sampan> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<sampan> dissed, check the link there that ubotu just posted :)
<azertyuuu> Hobbsee: thanks man, you are a real friend
<azertyuuu> !ass
<ubotu> azertyuuu: Are you on ritalin?
<Hobbsee> azertyuuu: no problems
<McScruff> Hi, is there a way to get videos in sync in firefox
<azertyuuu> !w32
<ubotu> azertyuuu: I don't know
<azertyuuu> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<McScruff> i have codecs
<bam_> anyone have an idea why amarok crashes when I tell it to delete a file off my ipod?
<azertyuuu> McScruff: i need them for mp3s
<McScruff> my bad :P
<azertyuuu> althoug i used synaptic etc to find these stuff
<azertyuuu> !easysource
<ubotu> hmm... easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Hobbsee> bam_: which version of amarok?  i think the earlier versions did
<bam_> the one in the feed
<bam_> 1.3.1 i believe
<lwizardl> ok i'm using the ubuntu wiki to figure out how to play dvds and i'm getting no decoder found errors whats the fix
<bam_> perhaps I should upgrade
<Hobbsee> bam_: might be an idea - i recall seeing that in a changelog a while ago
<bam_> question, why can I not run say kedit in root
<bam_> gives me connection refused by server
<brosiooz> how can i set kde tha automount dvd ?
<brosiooz> on kde3.5
<manveru> bam_: did you run it with sudo once before?
<bam_> not running it with sudo, just logging in as root then running it
<manveru> you logged in as root?
<bam_> yea
<manveru> so your root has a password or what?
<bam_> did this under gnome seemed to work fine
<bam_> yes
<manveru> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is the command to get superuser privileges, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<manveru> have a look at this one
<manveru> then we'll see how we get your kedit back
<bam_> hah how odd
<nalioth> bam_: kdesu kedit
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.
<bam_> kdesu..good
<bam_> lots different than gnome
<manveru> yeah - that's why there are lots of them :)
<manveru> everyone chooses the desktop that fits him/her best
<rikva> what is wrong with sudo?
<manveru> rikva: it messes up permissions with graphical programs
<rikva> ah. k.
<manveru> that's what kdesu is for
<pv_> I do not understand how. Is this KDE specific?
<manveru> i guess not
<pv_> Ah ok, you explained it above :)
<rikva> i always use kdesu for X programs, but for apps like nano I use sudo a lot
<manveru> yeah, console is fine with sudo
<rikva> oh, ok
<_JakubS> oh, f*** oowriter just crashed and i haven't saved file in a long time
<manveru> it has a recovery-function
<manveru> should kick in the next time you start
<_JakubS> yeah, it worked ok, i'm sooo happy
<lwizardl> ok vlc plays my dvd but nothing else does
<_JakubS> i remember doing killall -SEGV oowriter when it just freezed with my unsaved file  some time ago
<manveru> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<bam_> i was thinking of a fresh install of kubuntu
<dissed> got a bit of a compiling issue, anyone who can help me?
<bam_> but dont wanna go thru all the config junk
<nalioth> dissed: just ask your question
<dissed> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<dissed> i get that
<bam_> so if I save ~/ I should be able to just copy paste when the programs are installed correct?
<kkathman> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<nalioth> !xincludes
<kkathman> i think I just did that :)
<dissed> hell of a lot of packs to dl :D
<nalioth> dissed: if you're gonna be a developer, you'll need plenty more *-dev
<joe_> Hello.  Can someone help me.  I am trying to install kvirc 3.2.0 Sarge, but I get dependency errors.  I can install very old version if I use adept...
<djk_> mmh, does anyone know of a prog that splits large files for windows and which does not require installation?
<nalioth> joe_: this is ubuntu, not debian.
<crimsun> djk_: eh?
<kkathman> lol.. 3packages  dissed ?? lol  get used to downloading libs :)
<nalioth> joe_: using debian packages on kubuntu will possibly break kubuntu
<djk_> crimsun: sort of like winrar with its .r01 - .rXX
<joe_> Why does the user guide tell me to do it (opera is the example)?
<kkathman> joe_:  might I suggest you download the CVS and compile it?
<kkathman> thats what I did
<dissed> kkathman: been downloading quite a few more than 3 the last few hours :D
<nalioth> joe_: if you visit kvirc.net, they have instructions for downloading and compiline kvirc
<djk_> crimsun: something like that.. a friend of mine only has a 256mb usb stick and he's not allowed to install something on the pc at his uni.
<joe_> I saw that.  I read that the CVS is risky stuff... I guess not.
<kkathman> joe_: an Opera you should get the static deb
<kkathman> joe_: not risky at all...I am using the latest right now
<crimsun> djk_: you can install rar from multiverse, or use p7zip from universe
<nalioth> joe_: in this case, it is quite safe. why aren't you using the kvirc in the repos?
<joe_> I just want to know if a package is stable, why isn't it available?
<joe_> I suppose I coude be.
<joe_> could be.
<djk_> crimsun: i know i can.. but i'm asking for a friend who has no administrative rights on the computer at his university.
<djk_> crimsun: therefore he is not able to install anything
<djk_> thus the question if anyone knows a program for windows which can split files but does not require installation.
<joe_> I'll go try it.  Thanks kkathman.
<dissed> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<dissed> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<dissed> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<bam_> seems amarok, isnt quite working properly yet
<bam_> crashed after the transfer, no playlist written
<bam_> any idea's
<dissed> dammit, cant get su
<dissed> checked the sudoers file, but i havent got rights
<simone> hi all, I really need help
<simone> can't start my gprs connections
<troth> might anyone know why a dvd freezes and wont play/unmount when i put it in?
<troth> playing a dvd in linux
<troth> sorry
<_mt> hallo
<jjesse> hallo _mt
<troth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_mt> wie bekomm' ich raus warum amarok (1.3.7) absturzt (bei bestimmten mp3s) - mcht keinen debug build bauen
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> I heard de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<_mt> i'm sorry amarok crashes while playing certain mp3 files, i'm looking for a way to at least determe where and why this happens
<troth> ahhh! was missing libdvdcss2 :)
<gilrim> anyone have any pointers as to where/how I can get  avidemux installed?
<che_benway> hi all. cannot get administrator privileges. need to configure my ethernet card
<gilrim> che_benway: you can prepend your command with sudo to run as root
<sampan> it might be the administrator mode bug too (if it's a fresh, non-updated breezy install)
<che_benway> might be. its a second pc i recently installed the new version of breezy
<sampan> there was a kubuntu admin mode bug
<che_benway> is there a fix for it?
<sampan> yeah, updating it should fix the bug
<che_benway> but how. cause i can't access the net
<sampan> oh -- yeah, that needs to be fixed first for sure ... iirc the admin mode only affected gui stuff, so if you can config via CLI you should be okay (but i'm pretty newb so i won't be much help on how to do that i'm afraid)
<che_benway> well, its a catch 22. I need admin access t oconfig the network card but then i need the network card to access the net to fix the admin bug. LOL
<che_benway> thanks anyway
<sampan> i'm sure the network card can be configured via console commands/editors, so you should be able to do the configuration and get online without needing the bug-fix ...
<Logi> what would I use to watch dvds on kubuntu?
<che_benway> sampan: i thought of that but i am no good with commands
<Logi> kaffeine can't read title information, mplayer (which I may have coerced to install from debian) doesn't play sound and the video is distorted
<Logi> I may have to fall back to the damned Windows machine
<sampan> che_benway  it's never too late to start!  just need someone to pop in who knows how to troubleshoot network cards
<azertyuuu> hey ALL, i did an upgrade to kde3.5, and now it asks  for an action for Configurationfile `/etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc'. What can I do, choose the Standard
<Hobbsee> azertyuuu: standard, i guess
<sampan> logi, there're Ubuntu specific versions of mplayer in the repositories...
<gilrim> I've added ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ in my resppsitory list,,, and find avidemux   in adept, but when  I select it for install I  get "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "... any ideeas?
<Logi> sampan: there are, but they don't have any codecs so they're pretty much useless
<sampan> hrmmmm, did you install the w32codecs package?
<Logi> I did, from debian
<che_benway> sampan: thanks. will check back some time later
<Logi> hmm... or perhaps I ended up installing one from multiverse
<gilrim> Logi: what respository did ou usse???
<che_benway> sampan: there's something starting on tv that i can't miss. got to go now
<azertyuuu> Hobbsee: i think everything is installed, let's logout to see what the mothafuking new KDE can show me hehehe
<azertyuuu> muahahahahha
<sampan> che_benway  good luck :) don't give up, come back later and likely someone more experienced than i will be able to help you get up and running :)
<Logi> gilrim, sampan: no, it seems I did eventually install them from multiverse
<che_benway> sampan: thanks mate
<slow-motion> hallo
<Logi> no... mplayer I installed from one of the kubuntu repositories, but w32codecs from a debian one. Where would I find one for kubunty?
<Logi> ~w32codecs
<sampan> !w32codecs
<Logi> I suppose that's not the syntax then
<sampan> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> [restrictedformats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<_mt> network card setup? sudo bash then ifconfig eth0 <ip> up or if you have dhcp without the ip, cat "nameserver ip of nameserver" > /etc/resolv.conf and this should help you for the first
<_mt> che: did u got it?
<Logi> I don't suppose there is a distribution for people who really can't be arsed to go through all the contortions around these file formats?
<_mt> fuck'n lag
<sampan> mt, s/he left to watch a tv show -- but said s/he'd be back later
<arcanistherogue> when booting up
<_mt> logi: search for plf ubuntu
<arcanistherogue> i get an error
<arcanistherogue> setting sensors limits
<sampan> !easysource
<ubotu> well, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<arcanistherogue> and i cant use any monitors like ksensors
<azertyuuu> Hobbsee: hey, i have now kde3.5 installed, but can't find superkaramba! Isn't it included to kde
<arcanistherogue> how do i fix this
<Logi> I've just spent the last 7 years or so going through this shit. At some point I'm just going to get sick of it.
<azertyuuu> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<Hobbsee> azertyuuu: you can install it: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<_mt> logi: or just go to mplayer.hu and download the essential codec packages and put in in /usr/share/w32 ? iirc
<Logi> are there bootable Windows distros so you can do this without having to pollute your work environment?
<azertyuuu> Hobbsee: ah thanks
<manveru> Logi: i guess mandriva provides these formats at least somewhat
<sampan> logi, yeah there are distros that have all that stuff, but you you will end out paying for them, since that is, after all, the problem: they aren't freely distributable
<_mt> logi: ubuntu plf has all this multimedia stuff inside
<Logi> _mt: ok, that looks about right
<azertyuuu> Hobbsee: hey, wtf, i hear a sound out of my computercase, when minimalising the windows hehehehe very Strage
<Hobbsee> azertyuuu: you have those sounds turned on?  you can modify it in system settings, if you like lol
<azertyuuu> Hobbsee: hmmm, i need to seek them
<azertyuuu> Hobbsee: i see only the Sytem sounds
<Hobbsee> it's there, system notifications tab, event source: kde windows manager
<Logi> I just keep getting "could not read title information from DVD" from kaffeine
<azertyuuu> Hobbsee: i suppose that notification sounds are produced in my pcCase
<azertyuuu> Hobbsee: right ?
<_mt> logi: did u install libdvdcss?
<Logi> _mt: yup
<Logi> _mt: and ran some random script as per the wiki page
<Logi> mplayer just shows random garbage for about a second and then dies
<_mt> logi: for me.. i kicked kaffeine cause it sucked to much, i'm quite happy with vlc, besides wmv3 movies
<Logi> installing wxvlc now...
<dissed> im trying to compile an app called knzb, i get no error message but the app doesnt seem to work properly, any1 got any tips?
<Logi> let's see if that works any better
<Logi> _mt: ok, vlc is playing, but is choppy
<_mt> logi: hmm maybe you have some trouble with your video card?
<Logi> what really annoys me is that I had all this working under debian
<Logi> _mt: nVidia, it's been working nicely until now
<Logi> screw that, I'm going back to debian tomorrow
<Logi> now we'll just use the Windows machine
<jjesse> Logi: did you search the wiki for nvidia?
<jjesse> i think there was something special you need to install?
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<kkathman> on my install, however, the installation recognized my video card and monitor straightaway
<_mt> logi: i just found: http://www.czessi.net/main.php  keeps kaffeine and other multimedia staff up to date
<jbasilio> 'ello.  anyone having issues with kde 3.5 and crashes (no crash dialog .. just DOA)
<vectoralpha> hey, just recompiled kernel to disable rivafb driver to install official nvidia, and everything was running fine, then i found out that shortly after boot my network stops working entirely, it will not pick up anything on dhclient though it is showing a valid ip in ifconfig, it just can't access anything, any ideas?
<dissed> anyone try to mount a psp who could help me+
<vectoralpha> http://www.pspnuts.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=19&Itemid=41
<vectoralpha> dissed try that
<dissed> vectoralpha: thanks
<vectoralpha> np
<federico_lu> hello everybody! Can anybody please tell me why there is still only Firefox 1.0.7 available through apt-get, although Firefox 1.5 is already out?
<vectoralpha> federico_lu: takes a little while for them to make the packages, if you want the new one, you'll have to compile it yourself
<federico_lu> ok, I had thought something like that too, was just wondering because of the big version difference.
<dissed> vectoralpha: thanks a lot, it worked
<federico_lu> But I would say, sticking to apt-get is cleaner isn't it?
<vectoralpha> dissed: glad
<vectoralpha> federico_lu: its a bit cleaner, doesn't really matter though
<federico_lu> okay, thank you!
<vectoralpha> np
<federico_lu> one last question, I know this is OT now, but do you know perhaps if the original Firefox installer would take care of the KDE shortcuts, and all the other stuff?
<federico_lu> or if they are being created when compiling ...
<vectoralpha> federico_lu: i am assuming that you mean the official.., kde usually updates everything when it suspects a change, i would uninstall the deb firefox before installing it from source
<vectoralpha> you may have to rework some shortcuts, but most should reappear
<vectoralpha> i do believe
<federico_lu> thank you again! :-)
<vectoralpha> np
<jbasilio> lemme ask this differently .. is anyone running 3.5 and not having issues?
<vectoralpha> i'm not
<jbasilio> vectoralpha: ok.  maybe it's just me then.  i seem to occasionally lose kwin.  windows will lose their window manager functions.  but no crash dialog
<vectoralpha> jbasilio in fact its running just fine for me, my only problem is network.., after recompiling
<vectoralpha> hm
<jbasilio> can't regain focus on anything .. can't run anything ... so i die
<vectoralpha> i am assuming you tried a reinstall?
<vectoralpha> and may I ask if you installed from source, or package
<jbasilio> package.  didn't try reinstall ... could do that...
<vectoralpha> may help
<jbasilio> ok, thanks.  i might try that, can't hurt.  glad to hear it's not rampant.  sorry to hear it sucks for me. :)
<federico_lu> One thing I was always wondering about, are why the same fonts look "smoother" on Linux than on Windows? And is there a setting to make them look "sharper" again, as in Windows? I think they will look better that way on my screen. I hope my explanation was not too complicated :-)
<federico_lu> is*
<manveru> Linux has anti-aliasing for all fonts
<vectoralpha> kcontrol, check anti-aliasing
<vectoralpha> you can turn it off
<vectoralpha> i bbl
<kkathman> hey djk_ :)
<djk_> hey kkathman  :)
<djk_> how's it going?
<kkathman> ok..not bad
<kkathman> weather here cancelled my flight today...so I didnt have to travel
<djk_> that's good.
<djk_> where were you supposed to go to ?
<kkathman> Harrisburg PA
<kkathman> weather was fine there...and in Chicago where I was to connect...but not here in Dallas
<djk_> snow?
<kkathman> snow...a little, but ice and sleet, freezing rain
<djk_> yea i guess that's not too good for a plane.
<kkathman> I guess not
<djk_> what were you supposed to do in Harrisburg?
<kkathman> do a demo/presenation of software to a prospective customer...so Im going to do it over the web tomorrow
<djk_> via webcam or how?
<kkathman> Webex
<kkathman> kinda like Microsoft netMeeting
<djk_> i've never used such software, but sounds interesting.
<vectoralpha> i was here a minute ago with a problem involving a kernel rebuild.., and the network not working as well as it should.., wondering if anyone now has any ideas
<kkathman> vectoralpha: you recompiled the kernal?
<vectoralpha> ues
<vectoralpha> yes*
<kkathman> I guess I should assume that there was a reason for that
<vectoralpha> same version, just disabled rivafb, so that i would install the nvidia official drivers
<kkathman> hmm
<kkathman> well, what have you checked so far?
<ClayG> anyone use the linux term server project?
<ClayG> I'm wondering if it's the same/faster/slower than x over ssh
<vectoralpha> kkathman what is actually happening is that I can boot all of the way into the window system, the network works for a short while and then cuts out, tried dhclient, and a manual down up, nothing seems to be helping, ifconfig shows good info, but its like the i/o is disabled for the card, not letting me access anything
<vectoralpha> ClayG ssh would probably be more secure, but i don't know what is faster, probably term serv b/c it is designed for that
<lamberto> ciao, qualcuno dall'italia?
<djk_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ClayG> I installed it but dont see what to do after config'ing
<lamberto> grazie
<vectoralpha> ClayG i take it that it isn't working
<ClayG> x over ssh, like a charm
<ClayG> the ltsp  . now
<dissed> anyone who can help me get amarok running with mp3?
<ClayG> I just installed it then ran what was there
<ClayG> I joined #ltsp and asked the same question about x over ssh vs ltsp and they dont know what I'm asking
<dissed> tried /dev/dsp
<vectoralpha> dissed http://kubuntu.org/faq.php
<dissed> ok, thanks again
<vectoralpha> kkathman any ideas?
<kkathman> vectoralpha: I cant tell for sure, depends on your length of time it works... but sounds like a DNS issue
<kkathman> can you verify that data is ok?
<vectoralpha> kkathman, how do you mean...?
<kkathman> vectoralpha: are you in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<vectoralpha> kkathman, this only started after the kernel rebuild, i am on the stock right now and all is well..., kubuntu
<kkathman> vectoralpha: ok...go to the k-menu - system settings - network settings, get to administator mode, then look at the settings.  I assume you are DHCP?
<vectoralpha> yes
<kkathman> check and be sure that the DNS settings are right...and be sure your gateway is set (if you have a router)
<vectoralpha> will look into it
<lwizardl> hey how do i get mplayer installed
<vectoralpha> kkathman, think it could possibly be that i compiled with pciexpress also turned off, my motherboard does not have it, but is there a chance that might be it?
<kkathman> vectoralpha: if the network card is subject to that yes...is your NIC on the mobo or separate?
<vectoralpha> mobo
<vectoralpha> kkathman, i'll try a recompile with that enabled i suppose
<kkathman> wouldnt think that would make any diff then..but its possible
<kkathman> wont hurt to try it
<vectoralpha> kkathman yea, i'll try it, was just hoping that there was something else i could do that would be a bit quicker
<kkathman> yah recompiling is a pain
<vectoralpha> ah well
<kkathman> vectoralpha: did you check for answers in #ubuntu perhaps?
<kkathman> im not sure you'll have alot of luck but might be worth a shot
<vectoralpha> kkathman, did try, no luck, 'tis okay, this helps keep me procrastinating for studying for finals
<vectoralpha> kkathman, have two next week
<kkathman> haha
<kkathman> understand :)
<vectoralpha> where do you go?
<kkathman> well I finished college many years ago..my son graduates from Texas Tech a week from Saturday
<poimen> :(
<vectoralpha> ah
<vectoralpha> i am sure you are then well versed in linux
<poimen> I burnec the cd rom iso on a dvd
<vectoralpha> kkathman i'm at gatech right now
<poimen> and it boots but the install cant mount
<kkathman> vectoralpha: not as much as I'd like to be...but I have had alot of opportunities to explore failures :)
<kkathman> vectoralpha: very kewl...great school!
<kkathman> engineering?
<vectoralpha> kkathman: thank you, yes, mechanical..., its rather ironic
<kkathman> thought so...GaTech is a very fine engineering school
<vectoralpha> kkathman, well, off to recompile, thanks for your help, and whether or not it does work i'll be back in in a few hours
<kkathman> good luck!! see you soon :)
<vectoralpha> kkathman thanks
<kkathman> np
<_kriss> Hi @ll
#kubuntu 2005-12-13
<_kriss> somebody here, who can tell me, why i can't install kde 3.5 ... apt-get says some packages are rejected or something like that ... ?
<kkathman> _kriss: well thats normal actually
<kkathman> because alot of kde apps arent ready for 3.5 yet basically
<kkathman> there's really no need to upgrade to 3.5 at this time...its a transitional release anyway
<_kriss> thank you, but what means "transitional release "
<_kriss> ?
<kkathman> _kriss: it means that they fixed a few buggies and made a few changes, but the REAL changes and features will be in 4.0
<djk_> is there a list of what has been updated?
<kkathman> in fact, you may find things dont work as good, or at all when you go to 3.5
<kkathman> djk_: Im sure kde.org has release notes :)
<djk_> kkathman: no no, i meant kubuntu packages..
<kkathman> ohh hmm..I dunno.. as far as i know none have
<_kriss> ok, thank you ,for this info ...  my problem is, that in kde 3.4.3 my kmail or kontact is buggy ... it crashes the whole day ..
<kkathman> thats why several were held back
<kkathman> _kriss: thats your implementation because kontact works fine for me under 3.4.3
<djk_> kkathman: well, there's a new kernel and things like that.. instead of checking adept for what's upgradeable i'd prefer a wiki-page or something
<_kriss> hmm, i thought so already ...... maybe it has something to do with imap/ssl  ..??
<_kriss> ok, i can live with that ... thank you @ll for the infos about kde3.5 ..bye
<kkathman> djk_: did you upgrade to the new kernal?
<djk_> kkathman: na
<kkathman> ahh it was ok...not much of a change actually that I could tell
<djk_> is there a prog that will show me the CMOS for a function?
<lwizardl> can i have a detailed folder view that with also list he bitrate of mp3's ? like in windows
<angasule_> I changed the network settings to manual, set the ip to 192.168.1.2, but then it won't pay attention to the gateway, it forgets what I input
<angasule> I can't set the gateway, for some reason it ignores the address (doesn't even save it)
<kkathman> angasule: happened to me...switch to dhcp, but the gateway in..save and reboot
<kkathman> the reboot makes it stay
<kkathman> or it did for me
<angasule> but I can't use dhcp, because than I won't get the same address
<angasule> s/than/then/
<angasule> with dhcp the gateway is autodetected (that's how I'm here now :) ), but if I tell it to use a static ip, it doesn't work
<angasule> what I did was to tell the dhcp server to start assigning ips from 192.168.1.2, since right now this is the only computer using the dhcp server, that's ok, but really... it should be fixed
<kkathman> angasule: if you have a dhcp the ip absolutely gets auto assigned
<kkathman> but you need to put in the gateway, at least I did.
<angasule> kkathman: that's my point, I don't want to use dhcp, but without dhcp, I have to write the gateway, and it doesn't work
<manveru> kkathman: it's on part of the dhcpd to assign ips ... afaik you can give it a mac-address2ip-address mapping
<kkathman> then I had to reboot to get it to "stick" which I believe IS a bug
<angasule> ah, with dhcp, the gateway is autodetected
<kkathman> is it right tho?
<angasule> manveru: yes, if you have a decent dhcp server, I have a crappy adsl modem that happens to sort of work as a router
<kkathman> I assume the DNS is correct
<angasule> my ISP sucks, I've been without access to wikipedia for over a week
<manveru> angasule: well, i have only a crappy switch standing here... haven't found out yet how to give myself a fixed ip
<angasule> they got a new range of IPs, and they broke teh internet
<kkathman> lol.
<djk_> wikipedia is pretty slow anyway..
<angasule> manveru: me neither, unless I don't use dhcp
<angasule> djk_: I have no access to it whatsoever, and probably other sites, too, but I use wikipedia often, so it bothers me (I'm using the google cache for now)
<manveru> angasule: i solved the problem quite elegant... i just leave my computer on :)
<angasule> hahaha my computer is in my room, and summer is coming
<kkathman> lol manveru :)
<angasule> 30C with the computer off, with the computer on it's insane
<manveru> hmm, i heat my room with 3 computers
<manveru> it's handy in winter... but DEADLY in summer
<angasule> oh, yeah, in winter I love my computer heh
<angasule> not to mention the noise, it reminds me of when I flew to europe and I had a seat right behind the root of the wing, next to the engines
<djk_> you're all just wussies :p
<manveru> lol
<mjung__> Hi has anyone a recent Kubuntu CD here in Cape Town South Africa?
<nalioth> anyone know if you can burn a bootable image from k3b?
<angasule> mjung__: I bet!
<manveru> nalioth: i'm _so_ sure you can
<angasule> nalioth: yes
<djk_> nalioth: yes
<kkathman> uh yes
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> I'll go along with everyone :)
<mjung__> angasule: great is there a way of getting one.
<manveru> lol
<angasule> hehehe
<djk_> kkathman: good choice :p
<nalioth> can someone help me find the key?
<manveru> nalioth: you lost it?
<angasule> mjung__: you can have my breezy badger CD, if you come pick it up at my house
<angasule> it's a bit out of the way, though, 5km from downtown Bahia Blanca, which is 700km south of Buenos Aires, Argentina :)
<mjung__> Sounds great I am in edgemead how can we connect?
<angasule> have you searched for a LUG (Linux User Group)?
<nalioth> i can't seem to find the option to check, to get a bootable image
<manveru> mjung__: http://dot.kde.org/1132969824/
<angasule> nalioth: if the image is bootable, the CD will be bootable
<nalioth> i'm making an image from a folder full of things
<mjung__> angasule: I know the SLUG people and I know CLUG
<angasule> mjung__: and no one there has a breezy badger CD or broadband to download it?
<mjung__> The SLUG meetings are currently not happening and the CLUG is also finished for the year. Plus it is on tuesday nichts and I can never go on tuesday nights.
<manveru> nalioth: well - and you just have to make a bootable image from it...
<manveru> mjung__: there is shipit for south-africa... right?
<angasule> mjung__: don't they have email lists? you could email them asking for a CD
<Riddell> mjung__: you could go to the canonical office and ask for one :)
<nalioth> manveru: yes. how?
<manveru> mjung__: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/ sign up there, and order some
<manveru> nalioth: well... erm... that's a good question :)
<manveru> until now i only used already made images...
<slow-motion_> n8
<mjung__> shipit will not give me Kubuntu. Concerning the mailing list I thought trying here first.
<mjung__> Riddell: what is the canonical office???
<manveru> mjung__: but installing kde on ubuntu is no hard thing
<nalioth> manveru: i was thinking there was a setting on k3b
<manveru> mjung__: you install one package wich takes care of all
<J`> manervu, not hard?
<manveru> nalioth: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bootdisk-HOWTO/cd-roms.html
<J`> so, i install only kubuntu-desktop, thats all ?
<nalioth> J`: it's as simple as "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<manveru> nalioth: i guess that's most minimal
<manveru> J`: exactly
<J`> yeah, 20 minutes i tried
<nalioth> manveru: i've been there, and other places uncle google has shown me
<J`> and there were some dependencies problems
<manveru> J`: like?
<angasule> http://www.canonical.com/contact
<nalioth> J`: ah, well. if there are any non ubuntu pkgs on your system, that can happen
<angasule> hahaha I like their address: "1 Circular Road "
<mjung__> my ubuntu is still the unstable release of 5.10 I would have to download some 400+ packages. I am on an South African ISDN connection = meaning slow and unreliable plus expensive.
<Riddell> mjung__: http://www.freedomtoaster.org/?q=node/20
<J`> checking..
<mjung__> So I thought a Fresch Kbuntu disk would do the trick.
<angasule> Isle of Man, umh, I don't think that's new Cape Town
<hugelmopf> where do we report bugs for the KDE 3.5 packages (running on breezy)?
<Riddell> hmm, no kubuntu on toaster
<manveru> kubuntu is nowhere...
<manveru> it's planned for dapper though
<J`> kubuntu-desktop:
<J`>  Depends: dbus-qt-1 but it is not going to be installed
<J`>  Depends: kdebase but it is not going to be installed
<J`>  Depends: kdepim but it is not going to be installed
<J`>  Depends: konq-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<J`>  Depends: kynaptic but it is not going to be installed
<J`>  Depends: ubuntu-quickguide but it is not going to be installed
<J`>  Depends: x-window-system-core but it is not going to be installed
<J`> seems like i have mess smth up
<manveru> J`: yeah - you did indeed
<manveru> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<J`> thank you, manveru
<Riddell> mjung__: Durbanville
<manveru> however, let's try to solve it
<Riddell> mjung__: canonical office is there
<J`> than it must do smth with my 120minutesBefore ubuntu upgrade to 5.10
<manveru> J`: try to 'sudo apt-get install kdebase'
<J`> trying..
<manveru> should give you an error
<J`> sudo apt-get install kdebas
<J`> damn
<Riddell> mjung__: e-mail janew@hbd.com and ask if they'll burn you a copy that you could pick up
<J`> E: Couldn't find package kdebas
<manveru> kdebase
<J`> i always forget that in terminal ctrl+C doenst work
<hugelmopf> can anybody shed some light on "gamin vs. fam" in kubuntu... which one is supposed to be used?
<manveru> hugelmopf: ??
<J`> oh, i cant even paste 0_O
<manveru> J`: you can - but use the pastebin
<hugelmopf> manveru: fam and gamin seem to conflict (libgamin0 and libfam0), but I have packages in my repositories which need one, and others need the other.
<J`> yes, i will
<mjung__> Riddell Thank you very much I will do that. otherwise the Freedomtoastes might just do. Thanks to all.
<manveru> !info libgamin0
<ubotu> libgamin0: (Client library for the gamin file and directory monitoring system), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.1.5-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 31 kB, Installed size: 112 kB
<nalioth> J`: have you shown us your sources.list (using a pastebin)?
<manveru> hugelmopf: i guess that's a matter of choice
<manveru> hugelmopf: i would use libfam0 - since i like the name better ^^
<djk_> nalioth: i think you may want to use xcdroast to create a bootable cd.
<J`> nalioth, my source list is ok so far;
<J`> manveru, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453277 dependencies prblm
<hugelmopf> manveru: i just noticed, that almost all packages (including KDE 3.5) depend on libgamin0, _but_ kdebase-dev pulls libfam-dev into the boat, which depends on libfam0. Thus kdebase-dev is uninstallable
<eriksti> does the KUDOS howto on adding extra repositories work, or is it outdated?
<manveru> hugelmopf: well, kde3.5 is not in officially yet - right?
<hugelmopf> manveru: that's why i was asking earlier, where to file bugs against it?
<manveru> no idea - probably the bugzilla of (k)ubuntu?
<hugelmopf> i wanted to check here, whether it is ok to file bugs against the "unofficial" KDE 3.5 packages.
<manveru> J`: ok, so march on - try 'sudo apt-get install kdebase-kio-plugins'
<manveru> hugelmopf: i don't think that it will be of much use - but who knows?
<manveru> hugelmopf: maybe you just stepped in in a bad moment while they where changing the deps...
<J`> manveru, marching : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453281
<hugelmopf> manveru: might be of use to dapper-development.
<manveru> J`: ok, go on, pick one and try installing it
<manveru> J`: until you come to some fatal error
<J`> fatal? and than what?
<J`> i tried to dbus-1
<J`> got this far - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/453287
<J`> the question is - is it ok that there are so much to be removed?
<manveru> J`: i see - now we're close
<manveru> J`: it is... if you really want to get rid of gnome
<hugelmopf> the brokeness seems to be fixed in dapper already... kdelibs4-dev does not depend on libfam-dev anymore, but on libgamin-dev.
<J`> manveru, sometimes i feel like i do. But on kubuntu.org i read that i can swith between desktops before session.
<manveru> J`: well, normally one can - not sure what causes this brokenness though....
<J`> well, i think i will go sleep now, 4.5 hours left till waking up; I have suspicious on my this evenings clumsy upgrade. I have noticed some other problems too. I`ll try to solve another day. Thanks a lot anyway.
<djk_> Hobbsee: gday mate
<Hobbsee> gday djk_
<lwizardl> how do i find where a folder is?
<lwizardl> err file
<djk_> locate foo
<Hobbsee> i only found out about locate recently - it's very useful!
<lwizardl> nothing listed
<djk_> just recently installed?
<lwizardl> i used the kde manager to install it
<lwizardl> says to find my core file called mlnet
<triode> ?
<djk_> run sudo updatedb and locate mlnet again..
<lwizardl> did
<lwizardl> nothing found still
<yudi> how to create xyz.tar.gz from folder xyz ?
<lwizardl> i'm starting to wonder about these apps that adept installs
<lwizardl> first apollon doesn't work, then java doesn't work, and now kmldonkey doesn't work
<djk_> yudi: man tar will help ;)
<Hobbsee> yudi: in konq, right click on the folder, compress as...
<djk_> or that..
<triode> installing a usb sound card how?
<Hobbsee> lol
<yudi> i was on remote at the moment (ssh).. how to do it with command?
<Hobbsee> bah, i've got no idea lol - man tar
<Hobbsee> !tar
<triode> ?
<djk_> it's pretty simple and there's already an example in man tar ..
<jdb> can any one answer a dumb question
<djk_> no
<jdb> sweet
<triode> sure
<triode> lol
<yudi> ok, it's worked now..
<jdb> y can i acces my root
<jdb> my password doesn work
<neoncode> Will kubuntu run on 256 MB of RAM?
<djk_> read your messages jdb..
<triode> yes
<djk_> neoncode: yes.
<neoncode> djk_: Thanks
<triode> Tascam US-224 USB sound device kubuntu how?
<manveru> triode: 1) plug-in 2) pray
<triode> pray=didn't work :)
<manveru> too bad :)
<triode> so, it should just work?
<manveru> i don't think so
<triode> I've read that you can make it work, but I've followed the procedures and it doesn't work for me
<manveru> but without alsaconf i'm really beaten how to configure it
<os2mac> sources!
<triode> ?
<os2mac> trying to invoke ubotu
<djk_> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<djk_> os2mac: the ! goes in the front..
<os2mac> !sources
<neoncode> djk_: Will it run on a 900MHz Pentium III?
<djk_> neoncode: yes
<os2mac> trying to find out about the dapper sources for /etc/apt/sources.list
<triode> ive run it in a 500MHZ pIII
<manveru> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<djk_> neoncode: i have it running on a laptop p3 500MHz with 128MB
<triode> if I could make my sound interface work with kubuntu I'd be able to dump windows :o
<manveru> triode: however, you should just keep searching for 'alsa "tascam us-224"' and you might end as a lucky man :)
<triode> That's what I've done
<triode> and I've found a few ways of doing it
<manveru> what have the instructions been?
<triode> but neither worked for me
<triode> i'll fetch the urls
<os2mac> so what is the sources.list string ?
<triode> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Tascam&card=US-428.&chip=EZUSB%2C+FPGA&module=usb-usx2y
<triode> http://www.langerland.de/
<triode> http://www.wlug.org.nz/TascamAudioInterface
<manveru> triode: ok, that's quite a bit
<chaoticgeek> hello
<triode> I have tried even complete reinstall of kubuntu and still no luck
<manveru> triode: but i fear i cannot help you just now - need to finish some work asap
<triode> :( ok, no prob.
<chaoticgeek> what do I have to install to compile programs?
<chaoticgeek> I can not remember
<manveru> triode: maybe you can check back with the guys in the #ubuntu channel
<Hobbsee> chaoticgeek: build-essential
<jsubl2> triode: http://alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Tascam#matrix
<chaoticgeek> thanks
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Hobbsee> might be build-essentials
<jsubl2> well the snd-usb-usx2y.ko exist in dapper.. don't know about breezy don't have one of those
<triode> jsubl2 thanks, I tried that and it didn't work, I don't know what i'm doing wrong
<triode> i'm using breezy
<jsubl2> find /lib/modules -name snd-usb-usx2y\*
<triode> I have downloaded the live version of dapper to try, but it didn't work there either
<chaoticgeek> there finnaly got my lil brothers computer up and running
<jsubl2> triode: run that find command above and see if you have the kernel module
<triode> ok
<triode> it returns: /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-686/kernel/sound/usb/usx2y/snd-usb-usx2y.ko
<Hobbsee> all right, i'm off to go get the new glasses - see you all in a bit!
<triode> :)
<jsubl2> triode: see on that web page the section starting with # ALSA portion
<triode> ?
<jrattner1> How can i make a program autostart with KDE
<jrattner1> ?
<jsubl2> triode: /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<triode> ok
<vectoralpha> i know in redhat you use chkconfig
<vectoralpha> try man chkconfig and see if you get anything
<vectoralpha> o
<vectoralpha> er
<vectoralpha> you want it with kde
<jrattner1> i want the program to start with my session
<vectoralpha> jrattner1 i'm pretty sure thats in kcontrol, let me check really quick
<jrattner1> thanks
<vectoralpha> jrattner1 okay, i haven't done this before, but i'm pretty sure how you can get it to work
<jrattner1> ?
<vectoralpha> jrattner1 do you have a shortcut to the program easily available
<jrattner1> yeh
<vectoralpha> copy that shortcut into /home/$youruser$/.kde/Autostart/
<jrattner1> and it will work?
<vectoralpha> should
<vectoralpha> give it a shot
<jrattner1> ok will do brb
<vectoralpha> k
<jrattner1> nope
<jrattner1> i dont have a shortcut available
<sophie_> hello all I hope your kubuntu boxes are stable and doing well
<manveru> jrattner1: just leave the program open when you logout
<jrattner1> manveru, its a daemon i want to start with every session
<vectoralpha> sophie_ recompiling as we speak
<sophie_> vectoralpha: recompiling what
<vectoralpha> jrattner1 do you have any experience w/ shell scripts
<vectoralpha> jrattner1 kernel-2.6.12
<vectoralpha> er
<jrattner1> yes but were overlooking the easy solution
<vectoralpha> sophie_ kernel-2.6.12
<jrattner1> theres an easier one
<sophie_> vectoralpha: I ha ve a question intalling gcc package should install developpement including ainsi headers
<vectoralpha> sophie_ not 100% sure, but it should.., why, what are you trying to do?
<sophie_> For some reason gcc is present but no headears installed in /usr/include/
<vectoralpha> hm
<sophie_> vectoralpha: trying to compile my own crap
<sophie_> I just did a fresh install from hoary to breezy
<vectoralpha> sophie_ try just getting build_essential
<jsubl2> if you know a program in the repositories that has similiar dependencies you get do -- apt-get build-dep programname
<vectoralpha> sophie_ its a pretty straightforward newb way to do it
<vectoralpha> jrattner1 what is the daemon?
<jrattner1> network manager
<jrattner1> nm-applet
<vectoralpha> jrattner1: is that the command that usually gets it running?
<sophie_> vectoralpha: im not a newbie I just forgot you need to install buildtool
<jrattner1> vectoralpha, yes, you type nm-applet to start it
<sophie_> vectoralpha: tks for the help just resolved my problem
<vectoralpha> sophie_ not calling you a newbie, i still consider myself one.., no offense
<vectoralpha> jrattner1 make a text file, name it whatever.sh just type nm-applet in it, save it, and put it in the autostart folder, it probably accepts scripts
<jrattner1> ok
<vectoralpha> sophie_ personally, this is my first rebuild, i've been w/ nix solid for a year, and on server configs for about five years
<vectoralpha> sophie_ sorry i couldn't help more
<sophie_> vectoralpha: no offense taken maybe Im espressing myself a litle blunt
<vectoralpha> sophie_ its okay, hope you have happy build days ahead
<sophie_> vectoralpha: well you did help me it help me remember i ha to install buildtool which install the appro headers while gcc does not install the,
<vectoralpha> sophie_ i'm glad.., what are you planning on building anyhow?
<poimen> ok I have this strang eproblem
<sophie_> vectoralpha: bin2iso small apps that convert bin images to iso
<poimen> when I install mandriva I do linux noapic  and eavry thing works ok :)
<vectoralpha> sophie_ sounds like fun stuff
<sophie_> poimen: do u have a problem with your keyboard
<sophie_> poimen: just kidding
<vectoralpha> sophie_ that was cruel
<vectoralpha> lol
<poimen> but when installing kubuntu I do noapic and I wont load
<poimen> It freeze when the linux reconize my sd reader
<vectoralpha> sophie_ yay!, i'm so excited, the build finished with no errors
<poimen> if I do llinux noapic acpi=off I loads and install very well but I dont get my usb ports or my sd reader to work
<poimen> btw : sophie_ sorry! english is not my first leanguage mine is spanish
<vectoralpha> poimen: i'm not all too familiar with your problem, and sorry for commenting on your english also..., why are you even messing with noapic
<sophie_> poimen: why r u turning off acpi motherboard does not support it
<poimen> well I dont kwon if I dont do noapic not even mandriva will load the installer / kubuntu needs both to get to load the installer
<poimen> but I mean does acpi has to do something with my usb or sd reader?
<sophie_> poimen: what motherboard or computer brand are you using
<vectoralpha> sophie_ brb, rebooting into freshly compiled kernel
<sophie_> vectoralpha: good luck
<vectoralpha> sophie_ ty
<poimen> hp m7170n
<sophie_> vectoralpha: why r u compiling youtr own
<vectoralpha> sophie_ rivafb conflicts with nvidia drivers
<vectoralpha> sophie_ i did a successful rebuild earlier, but had some nic problems
<vectoralpha> anywho, i'll be back..., hopefully sooner before later
<sophie_> vectoralpha: rivafb is compiled in kernel not has a module weird
<sophie_> vectoralpha: good luck again
<vectoralpha> sophie_ i thought it was weird too, and thanks again, cya
<poimen> brb
<poimen> back
<vectoralpha> sophie_: same very strange networking problem, mind if i probe you for ideas?
<vectoralpha> sophie_: you still around?
<neoncode> you do you get konqueror to sort numbered files properly? like 1.jpg,2.jpg,3.jpg and so in instead of 1.jpg,10.jpg,11.jpg?
<PPPoE> Bah! i feel like such a noob
<PPPoE> How can I go about installing firefox 1.5?
<PPPoE> I thought it was as simple as untaring the tar file and running the binary, but i'm getting some nice error messages
<bimberi> !firefox15
<ubotu> firefox15 is probably see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<PPPoE> Mucho-de-appreciatio
<PPPoE> or something like that
<bimberi> PPPoE: np :)
<bimberi> PPPoE: that is - noa problemo :P
<vectoralpha> how might i go about figuring out what driver my nic is currently using
<PPPoE> lol
<jsubl2> vectoralpha: dmesg|grep eth
<vectoralpha> ty
<vectoralpha> jsubl2: that put out what looks like card model and mac addy..., i am looking to find what driver or rather kernel module it is using, i did a kernel rebuild and things went all flukey with my nic, works for a few seconds and then stops entirely, wanted to see if it was running off of a different module
<jsubl2> www.google.com/linux == google the card model should lead you to the driver..
<vectoralpha> i'll work on that
<vectoralpha> ty
<jsubl2> vectoralpha: sometimes you get lucky.. like the output from mine says both -- forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver.
<ClayG> I can connect to my other machines with ip but not with hostname, any ideas?
<jsubl2> ClayG: how many other machines.. dns issue or what
<PPPoE> bimberi: would you be able to recommend any good reading about optimization of kubuntu?
<jsubl2> faq in /topic is a good place to start
<jsubl2> kde faq 2nd place
* bimberi concurs with jsubl2 (and wipes the sweat off his brow)
<PPPoE> thanks
<ClayG> jsubl2: there are 4 machines on a small peer-to-peer type network
<ClayG> I access them with ssh 192.168.10.1 - l clayg
<ClayG> but I rather just call them up by name
<jsubl2> for just 4 you could add them to the /etc/hosts file
<thoreauputic> ClayG: if you use static addresses, put them in /etc/hosts
<kkathman> hey seth_k :)  Wassup tonight?
<seth_k> hi kkathman, I just took the plunge and went from Dapper KDE 3.5rc1 to Dapper 3.5.0
<seth_k> only lost a few things, like kdebluetooth
<seth_k> so I'm rebuilding those myself right now
<seth_k> and I had a microbiology lab final tonight, so i'm glad that's over ;)
<seth_k> how about you?
<kkathman> seth_k:  I could help you with that microbio final ... thats what my degree and master was in :)
<kkathman> but glad you got through it :)
<kkathman> wish you luck on your rebuilding :)
<seth_k> kkathman, ooh, you could've written my final thesis thing for me ;)
<nrdb> Hi I am having trouble getting kaffine to play a DVD I get a message (Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block".  What does this mean?
<convey> flyingmayo: Thanks!
<convey> +
<convey> /////****-****************************
<convey> *9-1401///////////////////////////////////////////1*/0777777777777777777777777777
<bimberi> convey: take that coffee mug off the keypad :P
<convey> 4444*4*/33336
<nrdb> I would like to play DVDs, I think I need to install libdvdcss, how do I do this?
<robotgeek> nalioth: problems!
<convey> ++++++++++111.1111111113.
<robotgeek> ops!!
<convey> 001/-1401///////////////////////////////////////////1*/0777777777777777777777777777*/200000000000000000000000022222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222220000--------0000000*------**/-+6-.0000000-------------------8888888888
<convey> 001/-1401///////////////////////////////////////////1*/0777777777777777777777777777*/200000000000000000000000022222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222220000--------0000000*------**/-+6-.0000000-------------------888888888801
* mode/#kubuntu [+o seth_k]  by ChanServ
<convey> ...............0
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %convey!*@*]  by seth_k
<robotgeek> phew
<robotgeek> seth_k: what took you so long :)
<seth_k> hi convey, we ask that you don't paste into the channel. Please visit http://kubuntu.pastebin.com and do your pasting there, then link to it :)
<seth_k> convey, I'll unquiet you in a sec, after the buffer clears.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<BlueEagle> convey: Nice.
<ClayG> thoreauputic: I looked in there and I saw a bunch of ip
<Knowerrors> hey all, can anybody help with this http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2088.0 ?
<ClayG> but dont see where to add the host name
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@24-75-162-178-st.clspco.adelphia.net]  by nalioth
<bimberi> ubotu tell nrdb about dvdcss
<thoreauputic> ClayG: yes, that's normal
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<seth_k> nalioth, ?
<thoreauputic> ClayG: just add lines for your machines
<ClayG> http://hostdestroyer.com/paste/view.php?id=20
<ClayG> where would i add them?
<robotgeek> nalioth: hmm, i did not know seth_k was an op :)
<ClayG> I tried adding one directly above the first ip and it didnt work, that link is a pastebin of my hosts file
<nalioth> we learn new things every day
<robotgeek> :)
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %convey!*@*]  by seth_k
<ClayG> I much rather be able to ssh into them by host name
<thoreauputic> ClayG: you just add them like :  192.168.0.5 hoary
<nrdb> bimberi: what does that mean?
<ClayG> can I see you hosts file?
<bimberi> nrdb: you should have a /msg from ubotu
<thoreauputic> ClayG: my hosts file has hundreds of entries, i use it to block ads :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* robotgeek stole the same tip from nalioth 
* mode/#kubuntu [-o seth_k]  by ChanServ
<chope> hi, just adjusted the clock and now i cannot use sudo, it gives timestamp too far in the future, what could i do?
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@24-75-162-178-st.clspco.adelphia.net]  by nalioth
<nalioth> convey: whatever that was, please dont do it again
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ClayG> ?
<chope> no ideas?
<bimberi> chope: try booting into recovery mode, then "touch /etc/sudoers" (a bit of a guess tho)
<robotgeek> chope: restarting should be enough
<thoreauputic> ClayG: you just put the IP address, a space, and the host name
<robotgeek> chope: or try this "sudo -k" and try again
<thoreauputic> on the same line
<ClayG> ok
<thoreauputic> ClayG: mine are directly below the 127.0.0.1 line
<chope> thank you all people ill try to reboot.. sudo -k didnt work
<ccc_> when i use ctrl+f (find text) in firefox the computer beeps when the letters i type doesn't match (also when my nick is highlighted in xchat), that annoying hardware boot up beep. how do i disable that in kde?
<thoreauputic> ClayG: one line per host, of course
<nrdb> ubotu: Thats seems to have installed libdvdcss ok, now kaffeine has a blank screen and is using all available cpu power.
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, nrdb
<thoreauputic> ccc_:   xset b off
<seth_k> nrdb, ubotu is just an IRC robot, it can't help you unless someone tells it what to do.
<nrdb> ubotu: The other window that opened I couldn't post to.
<ubotu> nrdb: No idea
<ClayG> hey thoreauputic thanks that did it, got dual support this time
<ClayG> hah
<ccc_> thoreauputic: does that turn it off for good or only for the current session?
<thoreauputic> ccc_: but that's temporary - you could put it in .kde/Autostart in it's own file I guess
<thoreauputic> or add it to any script you have in there...
<ccc_> thoreauputic: ah ok, thanks. so there no setting for this in kcontrol or so?
<thoreauputic> s/it's/its
<nrdb> what application should I use to play DVDs? Kaffine?
<thoreauputic> ccc_: there might be - I haven't looked, frankly
<seth_k> nrdb, yeah, that's the best choice
<nrdb> seth_k: Kaffine is using all available cpu power and is slowly allocateing all memory!!!
<seth_k> nrdb, you tried to play a DVD?
<nrdb> seth_k: It is when I try to play a DVD.
<seth_k> Just press CTRL + ALT + Escape and click on it to kill it. Are you using the gStreamer engine, or the Xine engine?
<nrdb> seth_k: fortunatly it seems to free everything when I close it.  No idea what engine how do I find out?
<seth_k> nrdb, if you don't know, then you'll be using the gstreamer engine. That should be fine... libdvdcss2 + gstreamer = working kaffeine, in my experience
<seth_k> nrdb, did you follow ubotu's guidelines on installing libdvdcss2?
<ccc_> thoreauputic: thanks, added a little script
<thoreauputic> ccc_: yep, that should do it :)
<nrdb> seth_k: Yes I ran the script recomended.
<seth_k> hmmm
<thoreauputic> ccc_: I prefer xscreensaver so I add that in ~/.kde/Autostart and turn off the KDE screensaver
<seth_k> nrdb, are you using Ubuntu Hoary, or Ubuntu Breezy?
<nrdb> seth_k: Breezy, I downloaded the install iso a few days ago.
<seth_k> Bah :P Unfortunately I've only ever heard of the Hoary version of Kaffeine exhibiting this issue. Could you run this command in a terminal for me?
<seth_k> kaffeine -v
<seth_k> you can just paste the output here; it should only be 3 lines
<nrdb> seth_k: "Qt: 3.3.4" "KDE: 3.4.3" "Kaffine Player: 0.7"
<seth_k> nrdb, may I suggest upgrading to KDE 3.5.0. Kubuntu packages are available from the link in this channel's topic. It includes Kaffeine 0.7.1 which may solve your issue.
<ccc_> thoreauputic: nice :)
<seth_k> ah ha, nrdb, I think this will fix your issue. This is from the 0.7.1 changelog:
<seth_k>    * Added a README to explain how to build the -dbg packages, and to note a workaround for the 100%-CPU bug.
<seth_k> nrdb, installing 0.7.1 will switch you to gStreamer by default, and eliminate the 100% CPU bug :)
<nrdb> seth_k: I ran the "Adept Updater" again it updated only 1 file libapr0
<seth_k> nrdb, you'll have to follow the instructions in this link: http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9
<seth_k> nrdb, if you need any help figuring out those instructions just ask
<seth_k> I need to go grab supper real quick, but others will know how to upgrade to KDE 3.5
<seth_k> or I'll be back in 20 minutes.
<nrdb> seth_k: that is on its way, 10 new, 77 updated.
<seth_k> nrdb, great :)
<seth_k> you'll want to restart KDE after that upgrade
<seth_k> and hopefully you'll be good to go!
<vectoralpha> anyone ever have strange network problems after a kernel rebuild?
<ClayG> What are some good sites if one wants to become skilled in the command line?
<nrdb> seth_k: this is going to take an hour or more.  thanks for the help.
<vectoralpha> ClayG http://www.perpetualpc.net/srtd_commands_rev.html
<vectoralpha> that one is okay
<ClayG> Thanks, checking it now!
<vectoralpha> ClayG: maybe http://www.ss64.com/bash/ that too
<seth_k> cheers nrdb, please come back sometime if you're still having issues, but I hope this helps you :)
<ClayG> I want to become a monster in it, I want to be able to do anything without relying on x
<ClayG> After all they say X eats away at the brain, right?
<vectoralpha> anyone have issues with network card after kernel rebuild.., works for a few seconds and then stops....?
<seth_k> no, that's X as in ecstasy ;)
<seth_k> vectoralpha, nope (just so you don't feel ignored)
<vectoralpha> ClayG: decent idea..., i configured my server all in command line
<vectoralpha> seth_k: thank you, i'm all warm and fuzzy now
<thoreauputic> ClayG:  http://linuxcommand.org/
<ClayG> Yes , that's another thing. It would be great to be able to ssh in and configure everything in cli
<ClayG> I actually dont like the way cli looks, as in the letters it deserves something strong, like a symbol
<seth_k> unfortunately ClayG, grandma doesn't want to learn CLI, so ubuntu won't focus on it much :P
<vectoralpha> seth_k i used to use mepis, was switching to kubuntu b/c i wanted something that was a bit easier to clean up, had to rebuild b/c of the rivafb module..., nvidia official driver didn't like it, anywho, yea, i keep getting funny network problems, and I miss my tri-mon http://vector-alpha.com/other/upload/files/ss.jpg
<nrdb> ClayG: maybe using a ncurses display.
<thoreauputic> seth_k, depends on which grandma ;-)
<ClayG> grandma doesn't want to learn cli? 100 percent of the guide gives instructions on with cli commands
<thoreauputic> grandma learnt CLI on UNIX before you were born, probably ;-)
<ClayG> haha right
<ClayG> or teletype
<ClayG> er
* kkathman thinks grandma taught ClayG everything he knows
<thoreauputic> or even punchcards
<ClayG> thanks
<vectoralpha> hey kkathman
<kkathman> hey I did punchcards...yer getting too close there thoreauputic :)
<kkathman> howdy vectoralpha how did things go?
<thoreauputic> *Real* granmas configure their bootloaders with patch cables
<kkathman> thoreauputic: and boot with binary switches :)
<nrdb> I did punch cards in school way back when.
<ClayG> I wish my gramma was skilled
<sproingie> grandma grew up using manual typewriters in a world that expected her to be a secretary.  she can deal with typing
<thoreauputic> kkathman: absolutely :)
<ClayG> she asks me to fix her computer, it's running slow
<ClayG> then she complains that stuff is missing
<vectoralpha> kkathman: no luck, i think it was a problem with a nic module.., so i ripped out some more of those and am rebuilding again, i should just find an official driver and patch that in, but its a dang davicom card and they always have problems
<ClayG> it's a never ending battle
<ClayG> If you fix a computer for a family member you are the tech for life, and anything that goes wrong is your fault
* kkathman wishes that he had had word processing to do his thesis...all he had was eraseable paper or liquid paper
<vectoralpha> kkathman: nic driver module
<kkathman> ahh ok...good luck vectoralpha... Howz the studying goin?
* thoreauputic wrote his thesis in longhand 
<kkathman> lol thoreauputic :)
<vectoralpha> kkathman..., very funny, first exam is on wednesday, second on friday, i have some time:)
<thoreauputic> but not with a quill pen ;)
* robotgeek is using latex right *now*
<kkathman> well I did that too, until a prof said it needs to be typed :)
* sproingie wrote his thesis on clay tablets
<kkathman> rofl sproingie :)
<sproingie> i'm sure some wiseacre will have painted theirs on the cave wall
<kkathman> cuneiform?
<thoreauputic> sproingie: over-rated - a chisel and stone suffices
<thoreauputic> ;)
<sproingie> thoreauputic: yeah but correcting a typo in stone is a bitch
<kkathman> ROFL
<thoreauputic> hahah
<vectoralpha> nice one
<kkathman> no amount of liquid paper fixes that screwup :)
<vectoralpha> kkathman third kernel rebuild.., i am really beginning to hate this
<kkathman> vectoralpha: yeah but think of the experience you are getting :)
<vectoralpha> kkathman, that does keep me striving for more
<kkathman> vectoralpha: Ive never compiled a kernel...you've done in 3 times in one day!
<vectoralpha> lol
<vectoralpha> kkathman hope you never have to
<kkathman> me too
<vectoralpha> if kubuntu devs would have just had rivafb as a seperate module, and not built into the kernel, all would be good
<vectoralpha> i should probably report this on bugzilla, or put it somewhere as a suggestion
* vectoralpha waits for his kernel to build, or was it for lead to turn to gold?
<seth_k> mmm tacos
<seth_k> my arteries, they thank me
<kkathman> vectoralpha: well you keep that up, you'll be advancing to gentoo in no time
<kkathman> course you'll need dual opterons to compile :)
<vectoralpha> heh
<vectoralpha> kkathman i've been running a server for years, and a primary desktop for over a year.., never had to rebuild
<kkathman> trading sanity for insanity is not a good sign, vectoralpha :)
* seth_k neither
<vectoralpha> at least i'll have lots of friends
<kkathman> but then again people say I suffer from insanity..and I tell them it isnt true..I enjoy every second of it
* vectoralpha claps
<kkathman> ^5s vectoralpha :)
<vectoralpha> kkathman its funny, i put the build on a shell script running on tty1, so when it finishes it writes a bunch of garbage to my desktop on tty7 to let me know its done.., cheap little visual indicator
<kkathman> very nice :)
<vectoralpha> kkathman http://vector-alpha.com/other/upload/files/ss.jpg was my desktop on mepis..., and what it should look like when i get the nvidia driver and twinview back in...., plus a third crt on a pci card...
<vectoralpha> compile finished!!
* vectoralpha jumps for joy
<kkathman> yay I hope it all works :)
<vectoralpha> me too
<vectoralpha> time to go check..., ttyl
<vectoralpha> ar, same kernel, same build options, and it decides to start loading a different network card driver which messes everything up
<vectoralpha> any clues?
<kkathman> weird
<kkathman> do you have more than one in the box?
<vectoralpha> nope
<kkathman> on the mobo?
<vectoralpha> nope
<kkathman> ohh its a nic card...pci?
<vectoralpha> its a newer driver for the current, but it only works for about 40 seconds
<vectoralpha> pci
<kkathman> arrgggh one of those...a netgear maybe?
<vectoralpha> nope, worse..., davicom
<kkathman> hmm.. bummer...usually linux has a bit of a prob with NIC cards that need their own driver
<kkathman> netgear is infamous
<vectoralpha> i really just need to get another nic
<vectoralpha> but do you have any ideas how i might migrate this module that works to the other kernel?
<kkathman> if you have an option ... try finding a buddies card...put it in and reboot...see what happens
<vectoralpha> or for that matter, how i might figure out what module it is
<vectoralpha> i'm sure it would work
<kkathman> oh wow you'd also have to ask like RIddell or crimsun...etc
<kkathman> they might know
<kkathman> or maybe naliioth
<vectoralpha> hm
<kkathman> those guys are closer to the internals
<flyingmayo> what does lspci say about your davicom nic?
<vectoralpha> they're all probably afk right now, aye?
<kkathman> like I said...try find a buddie's plug and play card (i.e. no driverload) and remove yours and put that one in...see what happens
<vectoralpha> flyingmayo this is on the working kernel..., but 0000:02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)
<kkathman> if that works.. just get another nic card...some places you can get them for $5-10
<vectoralpha> i may just end up doing that
<vectoralpha> 'd be nice if i could get this to work tho, its fine on the stock kernel
<kkathman> flyingmayo had a good point
<kkathman> what happens if you do an lspci and the konsole...does it see it?
<vectoralpha> yep, well.., i just pasted it, but it works in the other kernel too
<vectoralpha> it will activate, pick up dhcp and work for about 40 seconds
<kkathman> yeah thats a bugger
<vectoralpha> i have no idea why
<flyingmayo> vectoralpha: any syslog errors being thrown when it dies?
<vectoralpha> i'd have to check
<Flammia> good morning
<flyingmayo> Flammia morning
<Flammia> is thee a function in KDE to end a on-responsive program, similar to CAD in Windows??
<Flammia> *non-responsive
<kkathman> hiya Flammia :)
<Flammia> xine refuses to close when I press the X widget :(
<Flammia> lol... takes a while for you guys to start responding... must be my scintillating conversation :P
<flyingmayo> Flammia: ah, I typically use konsole to issue a killall <application>
<flyingmayo> but I'm sure that's not the only way
<Flammia> so... inth is case... sudo killall xine  ?
<flyingmayo> should work
<Flammia> well... song's almost over... let's see if it closes itself :P
<Flammia> wow.. that command closed it expeditiously
<Flammia> thanks, mayo
<vectoralpha> flyingmayo having some trouble finding any errors for it insyslog
<vectoralpha> fylingmayo in syslog*
<flyingmayo> vectoralpha: so wierd that it works for a few seconds.  I seen plenty of nic fail after a kernel recompile but they fail from the "get go"
* flyingmayo thinks
<vectoralpha> flyingmayo this is what i get in the good kernel "0000:02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)
<vectoralpha> " and this is what i get in the bad kernel "[4294691.749000]  eth0: Davicom DM9102/DM9102A rev 49 at 0001d800, 00:80:AD:79:ED:57, IRQ 19."
<seth_k> vectoralpha, you're using the Ubuntu kernel source to compile... right?
<vectoralpha> seth_k got it off of the ubuntu repositories, and its booting fine..., i am assuming that it was the ubuntu source
<seth_k> vectoralpha, ah, yep
<evilmegaman> how do I shut down X and start it up again?
<seth_k> vectoralpha, I've seen people try to go to kernel.org and get the kernel there
<evilmegaman> I want to go into console for a second
<flyingmayo> evilmegaman: ctrl+alt+bkspace
<seth_k> evilmegaman, you can either just log out, or press CTRL ALT Backspace
<evilmegaman> No
<seth_k> evilmegaman, choose Console Login in KDM
<evilmegaman> I mean I need to work in plain old console :)
<evilmegaman> oh
<evilmegaman> Thanks :)
<seth_k> np
<vectoralpha> seth_k would you recomend that I try that or stick with the ubuntu repository
<seth_k> vectoralpha, nooooo, don't get a vanilla kernel :)
<seth_k> that's why I asked, to make sure you were using Ubuntu's kernel source
<vectoralpha> seth_k ty, wasn't particularly wanting to do that
<kkathman> yah you need to stick with ubuntu and dont mix stuff :)
<vectoralpha> seth_k, any ideas...., as i said, works in stock kernel.., what I am in right now, and dies in rebuilt
<seth_k> vectoralpha, I have zero experience with custom kernels, sorry :(
<vectoralpha> seth_k thanks for the help tho
<angasule> how can I force konqueror to always maximize new windows?
<flyingmayo> vectoralpha: let me back up a min.  Are you recompiling the kernel to solve a specific problem?  recreation?  ; )
<vectoralpha> flyingmayo to dump the rivafb module so that i can install stock nvidia driver
<seth_k> angasule, first open it to the size you want. Then Settings > Save View Profile
<flyingmayo> vectoralpha ah ok.  thought perhaps we could just tackle the initial problem, but sounds like a new kernel is necessary
* kkathman wonders if vectoralpha tried ubuntu with native nvidia support first?
<vectoralpha> kkathman, card is too new
<angasule> thanks
<kkathman> but I just thought you might try it...I have a quite new mobo with an nvidia card...and ubuntu found it and installed just fine
<seth_k> kkathman, but he needs dual screen support
<seth_k> xinerama and all that
<kkathman> ahhh I didnt see that
<kkathman> sorry
<vectoralpha> seth_k xineramma.., funny story about that, you know how it isn't supposed to support hardware rendering..., well, when you use twinview as a single monitor with the driver taking of the first two displays it still takes hardware rendering, i only had to turn on xineramma for the third monitor to be there
<vectoralpha> seth_k with the driver taking care of*
<vectoralpha> i should just swipe someones nic
<vectoralpha> i'd swap it with the one in my server, but i KNOW that davicom and fedora core 1 are unhappy with eachother..., i tried it before
<seth_k> or buy a $10 linksys or d-link or something :P
<Flammia> Hobbsee... are you always online around this time??
<vectoralpha> i really don't feel like taking a 1.5 mile treck in the middle of atlanta tomorrow morning
<vectoralpha> i probably should just get it over with
<Hobbsee_> Flammia: ah, yeah, more or less
<Hobbsee_> i come and i go
<vectoralpha> seth_k linksys is usually good w/ linux drivers?
<Flammia> Hobbsee_: and since when is there an underscore on your name??
<Hobbsee_> hmm...
<Hobbsee_> it's my other nick
<nalioth> ubotu: tell vectoralpha about wireless
<Flammia> there's a fake Hobbsee in here!!
<Hobbsee_> must need ghosting
<Flammia> drive out the impostor!!
<Flammia> hmm... odd
<vectoralpha> nalioth nic, eth, not ath
<Flammia> I just used a USB key on my linux machine, and it now refuses to be "safely removed" from my Windows machine
<Hobbsee> didnt realise it had left my old login there
<nalioth> vectoralpha: i'm sorry?
<Flammia> does anyone know the root/cause of the problem, and whether it's salvageable??
<Hobbsee> Flammia: aaah!  i was wondering why it wasnt beeping at hobbsee...
<vectoralpha> nalioth not wireless
<Flammia> Hobbee... lol... left the client on overnight, did we??
<nalioth> vectoralpha: ah, then you have no troubles
* Hobbsee reclaims her rightful nickname
<vectoralpha> i have a linksys wireless card working fine on my laptop
<Hobbsee> Flammia: nope, i closed it when i went and had lunch
* Flammia doesn't get it
<vectoralpha> nalioth the trouble is with my current davicom on a rebuilt kernel, works for about 40 seconds, and the cuts out, any ideas?
<vectoralpha> nalioth and then it cuts out*
<Flammia> Hobbsee: any suggestions on my USB problem??
<Hobbsee> Flammia: sometimes the clients dont quite exit properly, so you have to use ghost to get rid of the other nickname - Hobbsee was idle for around an hour, the time that i was gone - there's no one else using this laptop
<Hobbsee> Flammia: which OS is windows?
<Hobbsee> *version
<Flammia> XP
<Flammia> test
<Flammia> am I still connected??
<flyingmayo> ya
<Hobbsee> Flammia: just remove it anyway - XP copes fine
<Flammia> well, that's the problem... it didn't cope fine
<Hobbsee> it didnt?  what'd it do?
<Flammia> the stick is no longer remembering changes made to it... anything moved/deleted/added isn't changed after removing it
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Flammia> I think it may be because I'm not removing it safely, but it doesn't give me the option to do so :S
<dissed> what app should i use for unpacking rars?
<Flammia> dissed: open adept and filter for " rar "
<Flammia> you'll find one
<Flammia> er, sorry... just "rar "
<nalioth> dissed: use 'unrar-nonfree'
<_jon> I installed Kubuntu 5.04 and want to upgrade. I changed all the repositories from hoary to breezy, but it won't let me udgrade the packages.
<flyingmayo> _jon what kind of an error are you seeing?
<seth_k> _jon, did you do "sudo apt-get update" before upgrading?
<flyingmayo> _jon _jon: is there traffic ahead?
<_jon> It keeps telling me that the version installed conflicts
<_jon> Yes, I have updated the source list.
<nalioth> _jon: i suspect you've installed non ubuntu pkgs somewhere along the line
<_jon> Just qjoypad and the winehq.com wine repository.
<_jon> Removing qjoypad now.
<_jon> No change, the only thing that doesn't conflict is wine and libwine.
<_jon> I manually edited sources.list to point to breezy instead of hoary packages. That's right isn't it?
<seth_k> yes, it is.
<_jon> Hmmm...
<dissed> nalioth: where can i find nonfree, can only find free
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dissed about repos
<nalioth> dissed: enable universe and multiverse repos
<dissed> i did
<_jon> I'm going to try uninstalling wine since that is from a non-ubuntu repository.
<_jon> No change. Almost every installed package shows as upgradable, but having conflicts. Should I try forcing version on all packages in synaptic?
<Hobbsee> did you do a sudo apt-get upgrade or a sudo apt-get distupgrade?
<thoreauputic> _jon: no - try sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<_jon> Hobsee, I tried both. I had upgraded in the hoary repo after breezy came out.
<thoreauputic> _jon: and stay away from non-ubuntu repos unless you know exactly what you are doing
* Hobbsee mutters about people who dont spell her name right, or dont use tab completion, so that konversation doesnt flash when my name occurs...
<_jon> Well, I've been running Slackware since 99 or so.
* _jon apologizes to Hobbsee.
<Hobbsee> apology accepted _jon
<Hobbsee> :)
<thoreauputic> _jon: ah OK, well you know how to fix things then I guess :)
* vectoralpha sighs
<vectoralpha> i'm making the 1.5 mile walk to office depot tomorrow morning :(
<_jon> I'm just not used to apt-get and its dependancy system. I'm used to keeping a system current from source. Which can really be a pain at times.
<flyingmayo> <shudder>
<thoreauputic> _jon: the --purge option removes config files as well as packages
<_jon> That's how I removed wine.
<_jon> Will upgrading in the hoary repository after breezy comes out make it difficult to switch to breezy packages?
<thoreauputic> _jon: ah OK - you're way ahead of me ( not difficult I admit )
<vectoralpha> flyingmayo i've given up entirely, i installed the official drivers, and no go for launch..., time to kick the davicom
<flyingmayo> suxor
<flyingmayo> you're positive you have the right driver, right?
<_jon> flyingmayo, what are you trying to get working?
<flyingmayo> _jon vectoralpha has recompiled a kernel and is having trouble with a davicom nic
<flyingmayo> < a minute uptime and then it dies
<flyingmayo> as I understand the situation
<_jon> That's really odd. When I've recompiled a kernel, the device either works or doesn't and I compile again.
<flyingmayo> _jon heh, ya zactly what I was saying earlier.  very wierd stuff to sputter out after working initially
<alexandre> hello
<alexandre> quelqu'un parle
<alexandre> franais ?
<alexandre> J'aurai besoin d'aide !!!
<b0nn> hey all, Im having trouble with kubuntu filling up my hard drive
<flyingmayo> hmm, something tells me alexandre just cursed the lot of us
<thoreauputic> flyingmayo: he didn't wait long enough to be told about #ubuntu-fr
<b0nn> (the problem is it fills the partition up )
<thoreauputic> b0nn: how big is the partition ? and which one?
<b0nn> 10 G /
<thoreauputic> b0nn: that should be plenty
<b0nn> 11G  9.8G  560M  95% /
<thoreauputic> the default install is only around 2 G or less
<b0nn> Its the second time this has happened, the first time I didnt realise until I was trying to write a .txt to disk
<_jon> vector, did you compile as module or built-in?
<b0nn> thoreauputic: My partition should be at ~5 G
<b0nn> I tried deleting some files, but there was bo change to df
<thoreauputic> b0nn: is this a fresh install ? souinds like something is dumping core or you are getting a huge file generated for some reason
<b0nn> last time .xsession-error was HUGE
<b0nn> but even deleting it wouldnt clear
<flyingmayo> b0nn I've also seen where logrotate fails or was never working and /var/log sucks up the whole partition.  Might be worth doing du -hs /var/log
<thoreauputic> b0nn: OK sop it's something erroring out - check to see what it is
<b0nn> this time, Ive stopped the problem by stopping syslogd, klog, and kio_audiocd
<b0nn> Ive looked in /var/log and nothing > 1G
<thoreauputic> b0nn: sounds like curing the disease by removeing the symptoms - what is causing this should be your question
<b0nn> er.. that is my question
<thoreauputic> b0nn: so what was in .xsession-errors ? That might be a clue
<b0nn> this time.. nothing
<b0nn> its only 21 M this time,
<thoreauputic> that's still very big for an error file
<b0nn> 007: Unknown, unrecoverable error reading data
<b0nn> a few thousand lines of that
<b0nn> I'll grep -v that :)
<thoreauputic> ugh
<b0nn> kbluetoothd: HciSocket::open()
<b0nn> kbluetoothd: Bind failed: No such device
<b0nn> and I have no bluetooth devices
<thoreauputic> my .xsession-errors is only 8k
<flyingmayo> b0nn have you run anything like unto: find / -size +100M
<b0nn> yeah
<b0nn> thats how I found .xsession error the first time
<b0nn> -rw-------   1 deviant deviant  21M 2005-12-08 19:38 .xsession-errors
<b0nn> -rw-------   1 deviant deviant    0 2005-12-05 15:48 .xsession-errors-:1
<flyingmayo> b0nn hmm, has to be more
<b0nn> -rw-------   1 deviant deviant  21M 2005-12-08 19:38 .xsession-errors kio_audiocd
<b0nn> oops wrong mouse button :\
<Flammia> I'm hving trouble with a lack of audio in .mpeg files... anyone know what I need to do about that??
<seth_k> night peoples :)
<flyingmayo> seth_k night
<seth_k|away> flyingmayo, no... he just said "does someone speak french? I'm going to need help!"
<seth_k|away> (re: your earlier line ;) )
<flyingmayo> ah, gotcha.  ya didn't think he was mad
<flyingmayo> was just funny
<b0nn> ./sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.0/0000:01:00.0/resource1
<b0nn> ./var/log/syslog
<b0nn> ./var/log/kern.log
<b0nn> ./var/log/messages
<b0nn> just to prove me a liar those four files are all +100M
<b0nn> er
<b0nn> I found those with # find -size +100M
<b0nn> but #ls -alh gives -rw-r-----   1 root adm   1.1G 2005-12-08 19:25 syslo
<b0nn> g
<b0nn> ah nm..
<b0nn> and the first one is 128M
<b0nn> Im going to reboot, last time that cleared it
<Flammia> Which packages should I get from adept to allow .mpeg playback??
<Hobbsee> !mpeg
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Not a clue
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is, like, totally, for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Hobbsee> probably has the links
<Flammia> awww, thanks Hobbs
<Flammia> thanks, ubotu!
<b0nn> :-)
<Flammia> hmmm... thinks those links are slightly aimed at Ubuntu users
<b0nn> still full
<flyingmayo> b0nn what does this reveal
<flyingmayo> du -hs /home
<b0nn> ?
<flyingmayo> and the same for /var
<b0nn> 4.4G /home
<flyingmayo> is this a multi-user box?
<Hobbsee> Flammia: substitude synaptic for adept, and use the search function
<Hobbsee> or just use apt-get
<b0nn> single user
<b0nn> 3.7G    /var
<b0nn> du -hs /home/deviant/
<b0nn> 4.4G    /home/deviant/
<Flammia> Hobbsee: I'm doing the instructions for restricted formats right now
<flyingmayo> b0nn: the size of home is of course totally dependent on what you're putting in there.  lots of media etc?  As far as /var that seems a tich large to me unless you're running db's or something
<Hobbsee> cool
<b0nn> no databases
<b0nn> yeah I think home is about right ( a few wavs)
<flyingmayo> b0nn: I'd dig around in /var.  du 'ing everything in there.  shouldn't take more than a couple mins to find where the bulk of that 3.7 gigs is sitting.
<b0nn> heh.. you read my mind
<b0nn> log is 3.3 G
<flyingmayo> ls -latrSh /var/log
<b0nn> which is syslog (1.1G) kern.log(1.1G) and messages(1.1G)
<flyingmayo> sooooo, we're looking at logrotate issues eh?
<b0nn> nope
<b0nn> there are 8 syslog files
<b0nn> 6 gunzipped
<b0nn> and only 3 kern.log* and 3 messages*
<flyingmayo> and they're all fat like the current syslog kern.log and messages?
<flyingmayo> all the rotated files that is
<b0nn> no
<b0nn> -rw-r-----  1 root adm 1005K 2005-12-06 06:37 kern.log.0
<b0nn> -rw-r-----  1 root adm  5.8K 2005-11-29 20:22 kern.log.1.gz
<Flammia> sweet... that fixed worked... thanks again, Hobbsee and Ubotu!!
<b0nn> tail messages
<b0nn> Dec  8 20:11:39 slack kernel: [4295675.045000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<flyingmayo> b0nn: hmm, that's a ton of logging for a since session.
<b0nn> yeah, im going to paste what I think is the problem to a pastebin
<b0nn> oh shit
<b0nn> Dec  8 19:25:19 slack kernel: [4339885.937000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<b0nn> Dec  8 19:25:19 slack kernel: [4339885.938000]  hdd: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<b0nn> is that a full drive error, or a dead drive error?
<flyingmayo> b0nn hard to tell
<flyingmayo> b0nn probably a dying disk though
<b0nn> I grepped 19:25
<b0nn> and those messages went back to 17:19:25
<b0nn> over 2 hours worth of that message, no wonder its 1.1G!
<flyingmayo> heh
<flyingmayo> commence backups!!!
<b0nn> hehe
<b0nn> can I borrow a HDD :)
<flyingmayo> gmail my friend
<flyingmayo> ; )
<b0nn> indeed, I was just thinking email servers
<b0nn> hmm I just deleted 2.2G and it hasnt shown up in df
<flyingmayo> ......................
<flyingmayo> the devil?
<flyingmayo> maybe?
<b0nn> I belive the technical term I am looking for is f*ck!!!
<b0nn> right lets see if it comes back after a reboot
<b0nn> :-)
<b0nn> I have 2.8 G free
<b0nn> now... why did df require a reboot before that would show
<flyingmayo> gonna have to google that one
<LeeJunFan> b0nn: filesystem errors? when you rebooted it probably fsck'ed.
<b0nn> as an exp. I just deleted a 400 M folder, and df showed it correctly
<LeeJunFan> b0nn: I've had that happen on systems where I've filled up a partition to the max, doesn't show until remount/fsck.
<b0nn> good point
<b0nn> night all
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to get Kaffeine to play a DVD, I have installed libdvdcss and upgraded to KDE 3.5.
<Chousuke> How does it fail?
<nrdb> Chousuke: Uses all the cpu power and slowly consumes all the RAM.
<Chousuke> ouch.
<Chousuke> tried with other players?
<nrdb> Chousuke: according to 'kaffeine -v' it is version 0.7
<Chousuke> nrdb: That wasn't what I asked, but it's good to know.
<Chousuke> have you tried with xine or mplayer or totem?
<Chousuke> to see if this is a kaffeine-specific bug.
<nrdb> Chousuke: they aren't installed by default and I haven't tried to.
<Chousuke> nrdb: You should test with them
<Chousuke> install xine or something and try.
<Chousuke> hm, hmm.
<Chousuke> kaffeine seems to use xine as a backend by default
<Chousuke> can you change the backend?
<nrdb> Chousuke: mplayer isn't available how about okle
<Chousuke> try.
<Chousuke> just about anything not kaffeine will do :)
<Chousuke> also when debugging, run kaffeine from the terminal so you can see more of what's going on.
<Chousuke> or well. not exactly debugging. :P
<nrdb> Chousuke: okle returned with an error after displaying the DVD menu "FATAL[ogle_audio] : failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp"
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nrdb about sound
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> ubotu: tell me about sound
<linux_n00b_e> Does anyone know how to get the trashcan to show up on the desktop?
<nrdb> Hi I have managed to get okle to play DVDs, but when I insert a DVD kaffiene & Konqueror start, how can I change the so only okle starts?
<manveru> nrdb: there should be a menu in kcontrol (something with connected devices or similar)
<manveru> afaik there is a setting for autoplay in there...
<mth`MAW> Hello
<CyberOdin> Hello, I am trying to get the sources for kdenetwork-3.5. Unfortunatly the command >> apt-get source kdenetwork=4:3.5.0-0kubuntu0breezy1 << did not work. Are there any apt based sources for kdenetwork-3.5.0?
<paines> hi
<Spum> Heya
<Spum> Err, i've just got (another) speedtouch usb 300 modem - does kubuntu support me using PPPoE(?) with it, or the modem at all?
<Tm_T> usb... nnnooooo
<Spum> Eh?
<Tm_T> ;p
<Tm_T> usb modem, you mean old style dialup?
<Spum> no
<Spum> P
<Spum> P
<Spum> P
<Spum> o
<Spum> E
<Spum> as mentioned
<Tm_T> hey, try to behave
<aeon17x> Spum: pppoeconf
<Tm_T> and oh, usb modems are not that well supported
<Spum> Try to be civil to me then.. What use is "USB..noooo ;-P" to me?
<Spum> aeon17x, that comes with kubuntu right?
<aeon17x> I think so.
* Tm_T doesn't understand usb modems
<Spum> Then my point is made
<Tm_T> yu :)
<Tm_T> I know they're not well supported in linux, so I try to avoid them
<Tm_T> "normal" adsl modem is too easy, just plug rj45 cable
<Tm_T> but, I know sometimes there is not other choice
<Spum> I know that this one is the most supported
<Spum> in fact, they actually have manufacturer-created drivers for linux
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> then, good luck, I hope you get it working
<Spum> me too ;-)
<Tm_T> aye
<paines> Spum, kubuntu has an speedtouch package, but i don't know what it does exactly.
<Spum> Oh?
<Spum> Is it possible to do it with a liveCD
<Spum> :-/
<paines> Spum, it says it in an userspace driver for alcatel speedtouch usb adsl modems
<paines> Spum, i don't think so, cause the speedtouch packge is in the universe repos, so it doesn't come on livecd
<Spum> :-/
<Spum> Ok, so how would i dualboot kubuntu with an existing windows partition
<paines> Spum, well install it. the installer will install a boot manager where you can choose between win and linux
<CyberOdin> anybody in here who knows why it is possible to recieve the sources of kdelibs-3.5 via apt, but not for kdenetwork-3.5?
<bdmp_> I got a file shared on my network, but when i click on it from an windows computer it says I don't have permission. The other file I have shared is fine. Any suggestions?
<paines> CyberOdin, you get kdenetwork3.4 sources installed ?
<CyberOdin> paines: yea it downloads kdenetwork *3.4* but I am running a 3.5 system. So I am wondering why I could download the sources for kdelibs-3.5 but not for kdenetwork-3.5
<paines> CyberOdin, same here. very strange
<CyberOdin> paines: Actually I need Zeroconf support, which is the reason why I need the sources. Even the command >> apt-get source kdenetwork=4:3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1 << does not work
<monad> hello... having (what could be hardware) problems on a new machine with newly installed kubuntu. now trying to do a new setup, having probs with partitioning (why oh why wouldn't they include fdisk in the installer)
<monad> when i chose "manual partitioning" i get three options: configure software RAID, configure LVM and guided partitioning. however, none of these options leads anywhere and there seems to be nothing to partition
<monad> is this what i feared and my disk just shredded itself?
<jpatrick> monad: try manual partitioning
<monad> jpatrick: these are the options i got after chosing manual partitioning
<monad> jpatrick: i had kubuntu running on this (university) machine, then had a look at the machine two days ago and got loads of I/O errors etc... i suspect the disk is actually melted
<monad> otherwise there should be "something" to partition
<jpatrick> :/
<monad> was a new one
<jpatrick> monad: it shows nothing at all?
* Kulissenschieber is away: Away at the moment
<wangweilin> hi everybody , can somebody help me ? I am using Kubuntu and need a Kernel-Config (.config) is there a place to download the standard config ? plz answer
<crimsun> /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<wangweilin> thx
<crimsun> np
<Kejk_PL> I found a bug in KDE 3.5 - when I change file permition in konqueror it raises Error Message with file name.
<Kejk_PL> Is it known?
<jpatrick> Kejk_PL: yep
<Kejk_PL> jpatrick: do U know when it'll be solved?
<jpatrick> no...
<Kejk_PL> jpatrick: heh, OK, thanks anyway
<andrzej> jest tu ktos z Polski?
<cgrah> hallo, erstmalig kubuntu gestartet , jetzt problem bei drucker via usb , drucker wird erkann, aber nachher habe ich unter canon das modell nicht in Auswahl--- canon i850 -- jemand ne Ahnung
<Kamping_Kaiser> !de
<ubotu> it has been said that de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<shmoolik> hello
<shmoolik> and good morninggy
<paulo> hello
<dawynn> Anyone know the ins and outs of sound in Kubuntu?
<flyingmayo> dawynn what problem are you having?
<dawynn> Having trouble recording.  I can hear just fine -- just can't record.
<dawynn> Gramofile tells me that something has /dev/dsp locked down -- but I have no idea what.
<flyingmayo> is arts running?
<dawynn> I use KDE, but the system sounds are shut off.
<dawynn> How can I tell for certain whether arts is running?
<dawynn> I did notice that root owns /dev/dsp, and other users do not have access to read or write the file.  Which made me wonder whether that's the right file -- since I can hear.  (Neverwinter Nights sound works fine)
<dawynn> BTW, I have tried as much as possible to strip everything out that had to do with OSS -- tried (as far as I could tell) to make this a strictly ALSA machine.
<dawynn> Where possible, I've also chosen packages specific to ALSA over packages specific to ARTS or JACK.
<LeeJunFan> dawynn: likely arts is using /dev/dsp, before you start your recording software issue the command artsshell suspedn
<LeeJunFan> suspend
<dawynn> Oooh.  Thanks.  Gramofile's behaving a little better now.
<LeeJunFan> the soundserver will remain suspended until something uses arts to try to play sound again, of course if you have gramofile open at the time it won't be able to get /dev/dsp itself. you can also setup your soundserver settings to suspend arts after 1 second of no use.
<_enrique> necesito ayuda con el k3b
<_enrique> i need help to burn cd in k3b
<_enrique> data cd
<dawynn> Gramofile didn't complain about something else using /dev/dsp.  But for some reason -- its still not picking up the sound coming through the 'line' input.  Kmix shows the volumes are up on 'line', and its the only thing set to record.  Why no record volume?
<dawynn> _enrique: what's up?  I've burned a few of those.  Its a drag-and-drop operation. Where are you having problems.
<_enrique> I have some dirs that hava files on mp3
<dawynn> _enrique: OK -- you open up a data project and drag the files or folders down to the project window.
<_enrique> yes
<_enrique> but when I try to burn that send me and error
<dawynn> what error?
<_enrique> about filenames, 64 bits and iso-9660
<dawynn> Would you have any filenames that might conflict if they were made all upper case and possibly shortened?
<_enrique> first, syas about short the files to 64 bits
<_enrique> and then stopt the recor
<_enrique> d
<_enrique> sorry about my english
<arafat> hi all! is there a kde tool to zoom into the desktop, i.e. magnify certain areas of the current desktop?
<arafat> xzoom does not work properly...
<dawynn> _enrique: maybe you could copy the files to another location and shorten the names?  Sounds like its having trouble with very long file names.
<_enrique> yes
<_enrique> but... all files?
<_enrique> how many characters?
<_enrique> i don't hvae problems with vcd and music cd
<nikkia> _enrique: you could always enable the extended joliet option
<nikkia> yes, its non-standard, but *most* systems will read them
<_enrique> yes i did
<nikkia> _enrique: no, the extended joliet option on the advanced page, its the first option in the list, allows 128 character filenames
<_enrique> mmmm
<_enrique> where?
<nikkia> or 125 or whatever it is
<jpat|away> nikkia & _enrique  hola
<_enrique> hola jpat
<nikkia> ah, 103 characters
<nikkia> _enrique: open the burn dialog, then go to 'advanced'
<notech> hi,when i do apt-get install x applications,for some it asks me to insert Kubuntu cd,how could i continue installing from internet?
<nikkia> the first checkbox in the list should be 'allow 103 character joliet filenames'
<_enrique> ok
<nikkia> but as i said, you have to bear in mind that is non-standard... windows machines without any CDR software installed will likely fail to see those files
<_enrique> notech : you have to edit sources.list from /etc/apt/sources.list and comment the line about cd
<nikkia> altho i can't say i've ever had any problems with that, i think XP should be ok regardless, just older versions of windows have a limited joliet implementation unless you add one of the cdr packages *shrug*
<dawynn> notech: use your favorite editor as root user to edit '/etc/apt/sources.list'.  Put a '#' sign in front of the line that references the CD.
<_enrique> nikkia: I'm there
<notech> thanx
<_enrique> don't worry
<_enrique> nikkia: theres some other soft to burn?
<shmoolik> hello i have just installed Opera
<_enrique> do i have to reinstall k3b?
<shmoolik> but i can't java thingys at opera....
<shmoolik> what can i do about it ?
<nikkia> _enrique: don't you have that option in k3b ?
<_enrique> shmoolik: I think that firefox is better
<_enrique> yes
<_enrique> in advanced
<jpatrick> _enrique: I prefer Konqueror
<_enrique> as yo say
<_enrique> hi jpatrick
<shmoolik> firefox is very slow on my machine
<nikkia> _enrique: then just enable it, its a per-project setting so it will only affect that disc
<_enrique> opera its much big
<jpatrick> shmoolik: tried the new Konqueror?
<shmoolik> yeah i have
<shmoolik> i have installed the 3.5 ver
<nikkia> there's probably some where you can set it permantly, but i just enable it whenever k3b complains about files being too long
<_enrique> nikkia: do i have to close and reopen k3b?
<nikkia> _enrique: no, its a project setting
<_enrique> mmmmm
<nikkia> _enrique: just tick it, then burn that project
<_enrique> ok I try again
<nikkia> unless you have *really* long filenames (more than 103 characters is insane) it should be ok now :)
<shmoolik> jpatrick:  the problem with Konqi is that i can't c my Unevarcity pages with it
<jpatrick> shmoolik: why not?
<nikkia> and you do know that when k3b says the burn failed with the filenames being too long, it didn't actually do anything to the disc, so you haven't wasted a disc :)
<shmoolik> don't know .... i guess they have to much java on them
<jpatrick> nikkia: that happened to me once :P
<_enrique> damm...
<_enrique> nikkia: no..
<shmoolik> Opera is really grate
<shmoolik> its just that i dont' know how to enable jave on it....
<_enrique> java.....
<_enrique> mmmmmm
<_enrique> from preferences
<jpatrick> Have you enabled Java in Konq?
<nikkia> rather annoyingly, there are a couple of situations where k3b gives up after starting, if you select to burn on the fly, which is one reason never to use burn on the fly :)
<shmoolik> yeah ihave
<nikkia> but i don't believe the filenames too long is one of those situations, it normally checks the filenames before it starts writing anything
<_enrique> jej
<shmoolik> java test works really fine jpatrick
<shmoolik> but it don't have a good hebrew support and lots of other thingys
<_enrique> nikkia: k3b says me that mkisofs send me an error code 1
<_enrique> and stops burn... well dont stars...
<nikkia> _enrique: do you have mkisofs installed ? :)
<_enrique> mmmmmm
<_enrique> mmmmm
<_enrique> I don't know
<nikkia> k3b doesn't use it always, so its not a dependancy afaik
<_enrique> sorry I minute
<nikkia> (it normally uses growisofs)
<kay> Joho
<_enrique> ikkia: I have installed mkisofs
<kay> what is the status of kdesdk in dapper?
<_enrique> I surrender
<_enrique> I will re-install k3b
<_enrique> and i have to go
<_enrique> by all and thanks nikkia
<jpatrick> morning kkathman
<kkathman> morning jpatrick :::)
<shmoolik> how can i install amarok 3.5.7 ?
<jpatrick> amarok 3.5.7?
<shmoolik> 1.37
<kkathman> !info amarok
<shmoolik> sorry
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5191 kB, Installed size: 13888 kB
<kkathman> hmmm guess you'll have to get the source and compile it, or possibly a deb
<jpatrick> shmoolik: add `deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-1.3.7 breezy main` to your /etc/apt/sources,list
<kkathman> 1.37 ???
<kkathman> wow thats an old version
<jpatrick> 1.3.7
<shmoolik> thanks
<jpatrick> kkathman: 1.3.7 is the lastest
<kkathman> 2.1.3.1 in the repos
<kkathman> or so it says
<jpatrick> 2:1.3.1 is the package
<Tm_T> nnno
<kkathman> gotcha
<jpatrick> kkathman: & shmoolik: more info see: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<Tm_T> that's the one in "main" repositories
<kkathman> but normally that usually represents the version of the software
<Tm_T> kkathman: it does
<kkathman> so 2.1.3.1 would be newer than 1.3.7 yes?
<Tm_T> 1.3.1 in ubuntu repositories
<Tm_T> and that's oold
<jpatrick> it's not 2 [dot]  1.3.7
<Tm_T> and 1.3.7 in kubuntu repositories
<jpatrick> it's 2 [colon]  ...
<kkathman> ahhh sorry read that wrong
<kkathman> very early here
<kkathman> and cold
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> well in any case...you have to compile from source or get a deb
<kkathman> lol
<jpatrick> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<jpatrick> deb^
<kkathman> well Im off to do a net demo..be back later..
<shmoolik> did firefox 1.5 have ubuntu deb packages?
<dawynn> Considering that firefox 1.5 is only in Debian's Experimental libraries at this time, I doubt that even dapper was 1.5 packages.
<kkathman-away> shmoolik: just download firefox from their web site, install it in your home directory (by untarring), then create a symlink to your /usr/bin
<shmoolik> kkathman-away: thanks man
<shmoolik> i m sorry if i m asking stuped thingys
<shmoolik> i m kinda new and i don't want to brake my pakage tree
<shmoolik> ln /home/shmoolik/firefox-1.5/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/  this will make the trik ?
<jpatrick> yes
<kkathman-away> yep
<shmoolik> thanks
<shmoolik> can i ask one more little thingy
<shmoolik> i have a problem with konqi
<kkathman-away> you will need to remove the current firefox file in /usr/bin before you do your symlink
<kkathman-away> I would install your firefox in your home directory
<kkathman-away> that way if you ever have to back up, you dont have to relink
<shmoolik> evry time i try to open a link for dl some thingy *( like karmba theme ) konqi don't  dl it to my DT but opnes it on KATE
<kkathman-away> the symlink will make it so allyou need to do is type "firefox"
<shmoolik> kkathman-away: okay i will do that now
* kkathman-away is awaiting his party to get to the conf call/webex
<kkathman-away> I'd install firefox first, before removing the firefox file in /usr/bin tho
<kkathman-away> just to make sure it all works
<shmoolik> it works :) thanks
<kkathman-away> kewl
<kkathman-away> just make sure its 1.5 :)
<shmoolik> i have :)
<kkathman-away> good
<kkathman-away> excellent
<shmoolik> and i can feel it! firefox 1.0.x don't move on my machine
* jpatrick looks for a program to package
<shmoolik> can u help me with my konqi problem?
<sorush20> guys how do I get kmail to add all email adresses to contacts with out having to do it manually?
<xst> I have installed the mozilla-plugin-vlc package but it uses the wrong audio device as default (and therefore I hear no sound). If I run vlc from the command line the correct audio device is used. How can I configure which audiodevice to be used for the firefox-vlc player?
<_nino> hi all
<simone_> sorry for disturbin, but I can't connect to the internet with my cell phone via kppp...  i use to do it on mepis, on Kubuntu I can with exactly the same configuration...  do you have any idea what's the error?
<simone_> *i can't* :-)
<Tm_T> 7kick silence let other speak
<Tm_T> whoops
<jpatrick> :/ eh...?
<Tm_T> ;)
<Tm_T> you know, I kicked, or tried to kick silence away
<Tm_T> and I succeeded, you soke one word \o/
<Tm_T> spoke even
<Tm_T> "word"
<Tm_T> uff, I need more coffee
<Tm_T> carry on ;)
<Stele> mmm, coffee
<Stele> mmm, beer
<Stele> mmm, crack
<Stele> sorry got carried away
<fenoamby> hello
<fenoamby> when i want to print the test page, i have this message :
<fenoamby> > Unable to open  USB device "usb://Canon/i865": no such device
<fenoamby> with TurboPrint driver
<fenoamby> i know i don't have the right for my laser in lp0 and i think it s the same problem with the usb
<lwizardl> how can change what app plays videos by default?
<fenoamby> for lp0, i must write in console : chmod 666 /dev/lp0
<reagleBRKLN> in oo2, how to make kprinter available?
<reagleBRKLN> don't think i would need to delete the installed ML-4500 (default printer) from CUPS first...?
<_ganymed> halllo
<_ganymed> for when is the next kubuntu release scheduled?
<jpatrick> _ganymed: April 6
<_ganymed> :(
<lwizardl> how can change what app plays videos by default?its set as kaffine i want it to be vlc
* apachelogger isn't here, but don't cry, he'll be back
<_jaspreet> Hi All
<_jaspreet> i'm new to breezy
<_kay> welcome :)
<_jaspreet> i'm trying to use mail command its giving me the message: bash: mail: command not found. Any ideas how this can be rectified?
<freelove> in kde 3.5, i dont see anything when i open storage media.....plz help!
<_kay> i think you need to install some mailer, by default you won't have one _jaspreet
<_jaspreet> thanks _kay. So can you recommend a simple mailer?
<_kay> sudo apt-get install mail will give you the mail program
<freelove> in kde 3.5, i dont see anything when i open storage media.....plz help! is this a bug?
<_kay> And well, I think, both postfix and exim are ok
<_kay> Ubuntu prefers one, but I forgot which, the setup is automatic and same questions for both
<_kay> _jaspreet: I have postfix installed
<jamuir> anyone had any success getting the kubuntu installer to detect an sata hard drive?
<_kay> jamuir: should work afaik
<_jaspreet> Actually in my other machine i have a mail program installed. When i do which mail I get /usr/bin/mail
<MenZa`> Whats the tool where you can connect to your linux drive from an NTFS one called+
<_jaspreet> I would like the same setting for my new machine, but i'm not sure how to do it.
<jamuir> _kay: unfortunately, it does seem to.  I'm using the breezy amd64 install cd.
<_kay> _jaspreet: just install mailx
<MenZa`> amd64 is shit, I know that myself
<_kay> jamuir: Well, I think my SATA controller on my amd64 is detected
<MenZa`> no w32codecs D:'
<_jaspreet> oh cool! many thanks _kay. Your help is much appreciated!!!!!! IT WORKS....!!!!!
<jamuir> _kay: what mother board did you have?
<_kay> jamuir: K8S8
<_kay> Something from this Asus rebranding...
<_kay> _jaspreet: You are welcome :)
<KuBU> hola
<jamuir> _kay:  I have an asus k8v (via chipset) and a maxtor sata hdd.  I've read elsewhere that sometimes sata is a problem...
<KuBU> ando buscando un cliente de soulseek para kubuntu , alguna sugerencia?
<_kay> jamuir: Indeed, which is why I didn't buy SATA drive at the time, because it was all a bit too new then
<jpatrick> KuBU: #kubuntu-es
<_kay> jamuir: But these days, with Breezy I would think it works
<KuBU> thanxs patrick
<jamuir> _kay:  that seems to be the concensus -- breezy shouldn't have any problem with sata.  but unfortunately, the installer can't see it.
<KuBU> anyone knows some soulseek client for linux?
<jamuir> _kay:  is there an option I can give to the installer that might help it see my sata hdd?
<hunika> Hello everybody
<jamuir> Anyone know of an option I can give the breezy amd64 installer to detect my sata hdd?
<_kay> jamuir: I installed last with Hoary, and that may well be my last for years :p
<_kay> jamuir: I only update since, and at the time, I had / on PATA
<_kay> so, bye...
<jamuir> _kay:  ok.  I thanks anyway...
<slow-motion> hallo
<woddf2> Haldo
<woddf2> How do I change K Menu icon size?
<woddf2> Haldo
<woddf2> How do I change K Menu icon size?
<evilmegaman> how do I install the regular nvidia driver? It say I need gcc 4.0...
<Tm_T> you mean icons in menu?
<woddf2> Yes
<Tm_T> evilmegaman: why you don't use ubuntus package?
<evilmegaman> Because it's old :(
<evilmegaman> Tm_T, any ideas? or do I have to use the ubuntu package?
<jpatrick> woddf2: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=558.0
<Tm_T> woddf2: well, I think your menu font size defines it
<Tm_T> evilmegaman: I do have idea
<evilmegaman> :)
<Tm_T> evilmegaman: in Konsole: "sudo apt-get build-dep nvidia-glx"
<woddf2> Thanks
<evilmegaman> okay
<evilmegaman> Tm_T, what does that do exactly?
<Tm_T> woddf2: there's not much point to... aah he's gone
<Tm_T> evilmegaman: it gets all needed packages to build nvidia-glx package
<evilmegaman> :) thanks Tm_T
<boga> How di I install KDE headers for Kubuntu with KDE3.5? I just did an apt-get dist-upgrade and these headers no longer eist!
<Tm_T> boga: apt-get install kde-devel
<jpatrick> or apt-get install kdelibs4-dev
<Tm_T> that too
<boga> Ok thankx
<Tm_T> I like to get all devel stuff once ;)
<boga> Tm_T: which is the source? Packsge kde-devel cannot be found!
<Tm_T> off
<Tm_T> boga: do what jpatrick said, it's smaller and simpler way ;)
<Tm_T> and it was supposed to be kde-dev ;)
<Tm_T> I think
<Tm_T> not sure though
<boga> It seems I have broken stuff! How to fix?
<jpatrick> boga: post it on http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<freelove> in kde 3.5, i dont see anything when i open storage media.....plz help!
<freelove> :(
<freelove> how do i register my nick?
<dissed> anyone who can help me i cant find unrar nonfree although i added the repositories
<Tm_T>  /msg Nickserv help register
<Tm_T> I think that's good way to get help
<jpatrick> dissed: multiverse
<dissed> i added that
<dissed> cant find it anyway
<jpatrick> dissed: done `sudo apt-get update` ?
<dissed> yep
<jpatrick> :/
<_nacho> HY
<dissed> jpatrick: what should i write, apt-get ???
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get update
<dissed> but to download unrar nonfree
<dissed> tried using adept and synaptic
<dissed> !easysource
<ubotu> somebody said easysource was For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<freelove> in kde 3.5, i dont see anything when i open storage media.....plz help!
<ninHer> hi all
<Tm_T> hullo
<brosiooz> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/454203
<brosiooz> i get this when i connect my webcam to my pc
<brosiooz> whith debian it works perfectly
<brosiooz> :\
<fenoamby> hello
<fenoamby> i have a problem with my printer : no such device (usb port) and i must do in console chmod 666 /dev/lp0  for my laserjet
<fenoamby> i use TurboPrint driver and Kubuntu 5.1 french
<douglas> I can't seem to mount a usb external hard drive?
<douglas> Anyone?
<Flying_Eagle> fenoamby, why dont you use the laserjet-drivers from hp?
<douglas> When I plug in an external usb drive sometimes I can't mount it because it doesn't exist in /dev/sd* ?
<hanarker> helo
<hanarker> there is some italian that can help me?
<hanarker> c ' nessuno?
<fenoamby> Flying_Eagle:  no problem for my laserjet (just a problem of acces between user and root)
<fenoamby> but the more important is for my inkjet
<Insom-> is it possible to enable/disable monitors in X without restarting X?
<Insom-> kind of sucks to restart X to use the tvout or opengl features
<xris> anyone else having trouble with the new amarok package?
<chx> anyone running on a rotated display?
<che_benway> hi. having trouble getting administrator access. someone mentioned a bug. anyone know how to fix it?
<insanekane> che_benway: what bug ?
<seth_k|lappy> che_benway, the fix is in breezy-updates repo
<che_benway> insanekane: well, the whole story is this. I want to change my settings to configure my ethernet card.
<angasule> che_benway: are you from argentina?
<angasule> seth_k|away: is that the bug that makes kdesu stick around for a while?
<seth_k|lappy> che_benway, you can alternatively update to kde 3.5
<che_benway> no. Dominican. Living in London
<seth_k|lappy> angasule, no, it's the one that makes the password for systemsettings not stick
<seth_k|lappy> imo
<angasule> che_benway: ah, I wondered about the 'che' :)
<che_benway> the thing is I can't access the net on the pc in question
<che_benway> cause I need administrator access to configure the eth card
<seth_k|lappy> ah
<seth_k|lappy> just use terminal?
<seth_k|lappy> sudo ifup eth0
<che_benway> any idea how to do it in console?
<Logi> I'm running kubuntu on a laptop and occasionally there is a grey box with blue border and text saying my screen has changed state, when it hasn't. Which program is that? Where do I look for its settings to try to fix this?
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: ok. will try that. need to run downstairs though. be back
<seth_k|lappy> che_benway, if you need to set static IP, sudo ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.0.2 && sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: thanks
<seth_k|lappy> afternoon robotgeek :)
<robotgeek> seth_k|lappy: hey
<seth_k|lappy> che_benway, did that work?
<xris> no one else having issues with the new amarok?  mine won't play (tries to but I get a brief gstreamer error)
<seth_k|lappy> xris, 1.3.7?
<xris> seth_k|lappy: yeah
<xris> perhaps I'm missing packages somewhere..  using ubuntu with the kubuntu kde 3.5 and amarok repositories added..  are there kubuntu-specific repositories for general stuff?
<seth_k|lappy> xris, um... you're using non-ubuntu amaroK packages?
<seth_k|lappy> or the Kubuntu ones
<xris> using kubuntu packages.  ubuntu doesn't have the new amarok
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, was what I meant... ok, from 1.3.whatever to 1.3.7, the default engine switched from xine to gstreamer
<seth_k|lappy> so you'll need to get the gstreamer plugins
<seth_k|lappy> for the media you wish to play
<seth_k|lappy> for MP3s, that's gstreamer0.8-mad
<xris> already have them
<seth_k|lappy> hmmm
<xris> I've been using the gstreamer library the whole time.
<xris> something about "failed to negotiate xxx channels"
<xris> like maybe my soundcard is messed up
<xris> wish that error would stay on the screen longer
<vectoralpha> seth_k: put in a new nic this morning, now all is well
<seth_k|lappy> vectoralpha, yay!
<vectoralpha> seth_k i am about to melt my old davicom...., i should see what I can get for it on ebay
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: no it didn't
<seth_k|lappy> che_benway, okay... are you sure that the NIC works with Ubuntu at all?
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: it has before.  and it works with win xp
<brosiooz> when i try to download a them with superkaramba it crashes with this error: Please check the permission on /tmp/kde-alex/ i've diff the permission with my firends that has it and works perfectly anyone could help me or known if i miss something ?
<xris> yeah, just made sure I have all of the new amarok packages installed...  something just doesn't work with my output device
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: so ifup should activate the NIC, right?
<seth_k|lappy> che_benway, right
<seth_k|lappy> ifconfig eth0 shows it if has an IP assigned to it
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: ok. will give it another try and tell you what comes up, is that ok?
<seth_k|lappy> sure
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: ok. back in 2 mins
<ClayG> is dalnet always down?
<Robdor> Anybody had any problems in Breezy where amarok doesn't scan into the collection all of the mp3 files of an smb mounted drive?
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: back
<seth_k|lappy> ok
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: got the following message
<poimen> burning the kubuntu 64 cd :)
<seth_k|lappy> che_benway, if it's very long don't paste it here
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: /etc/network/interfaces:4:misplaced option
<seth_k|lappy> ah, okay :)
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy:ifup: couldn't read interfaces file
<seth_k|lappy> kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<seth_k|lappy> what does line 4 say?
<brosiooz>  when i try to download a them with superkaramba it crashes with this error: Please check the permission on /tmp/kde-alex/ i've diff the permission with my firends that has it and works perfectly anyone could help me or known if i miss something ?
<vectoralpha> seth_k|lappy any ideas on how i might fix a very dumb issue concerning kde resetting my desktop preview & pager options
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: i think its the netmask: 255.0.0.0
<seth_k|lappy> brosiooz, run kbuildsycoca
<seth_k|lappy> che_benway, you might try commenting out the line with a # and saving the file, then trying again
<seth_k|lappy> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<gibarian> hello everyone....I'm havng trouble with my network config...
<seth_k|lappy> I gotta run, back later
<che_benway> seth_k|lappy: thanks. later
<brosiooz> anyone could help and not run away ? :)
<gibarian> the network setup wizard in kcontrol doesn't keep my default gateway, and I always have to do it manually when starting up...any ideas where to add that?
<verb> when installing kubuntu does it ask you to put in a user/pass that you will later need to log in with?
<lwizardl> hi
<verb> lo
<sampan> verb, yes. you will be asked to create a username and password
<verb> hm
<verb> thing is
<verb> i don't remember doing it
<verb> and now it's installed
<verb> i can't get in
<verb> anything i can do other than a total re-install?
<lwizardl> i have my laptop hd hooked up to my desktop computer if i wanted to install kubuntu to the laptop hd how how i go about it
<sampan> if you have a linux live cd, you should be able to boot it up and see what the username is in /home/ and then re-write the password file
<verb> thanks for your help
<lwizardl> i have my laptop hd hooked up to my desktop computer if i wanted to install kubuntu to the laptop hd how would i go about it
<vectoralpha> does your laptop have a cdrom drive?
<vectoralpha> lwizardl o, your laptop hd
<vectoralpha> lwizardl why not just slap the hd back in the laptop and install?
<lwizardl> vectoralpha: can't boot from cd
<vectoralpha> ah, what joy
<vectoralpha> lwizardl how is the hd connected?
<lwizardl> usb
<frank23> how easy/hard is it to go back to kde 3.4 if you install kde 3.5?
<vectoralpha> hm, see if you can boot the the cd on your main desktop and choose the usb hdd during the install process rather than playing with your primary hd
<vectoralpha> frank23 why would you want to do that?
<lwizardl> i can try this
<lwizardl> *that
<frank23> vectoralpha: if there are bad bugs in kde 3.5
<poimen> what command should i use to download all the packages from apt-get without installing?
<vectoralpha> frank23 have you just tried uninstalling the package, and installing the old package?
<frank23> vectoralpha: I haven't installed kde 3.5 yet
<vectoralpha> o
<vectoralpha> frank23 i don't have any problem with it..., its pretty stable
<frank23> vectoralpha: I just want to know if it's easy to revert top kde 3.4
<vectoralpha> frank23 can't be too difficult..., its all package based
<frank23> vectoralpha: ok
<frank23> vectoralpha: is the kaffeine in kde 3.5 stable?
<Flosoft> yes
<Knowerrors> Hey all, I think my permissions are screwed up somehow, some changes won't stick in system settings unless I launch it as sudo, anyone know about this?
<pagux> u
<pagux> hi friends
<pagux> i have kubuntu 5.10 0n my laptop
<pagux> is safe 2 upgrade to kde 3.5 ...is it stable ?
<_ganymed> pagux: how is it running?mine is a bit slow....
<LeeJunFan> that's more of an opinion.
<Knowerrors> pagux: Im running it now, there are problems with 3.5 still
<frank23> Knowerrors: like what?
<LeeJunFan> pagux: I have a couple problems like mailing the contents of a page or printing a webpage from konqueror. Other than that it seems okay.
<LeeJunFan> pagux: sound preview on icons still doesn't work.
<Knowerrors> frank23: like removable media not being handled right
<Kibouu> anyone using kompmgr?
<frank23> Knowerrors: are there workarounds?
<Knowerrors> not that Ive found, though not everyone that went to 3.5 has my problem
<jpatrick> frank23: there are
<pagux> how 2 upgrage 3.5 ....do i have 2 add new repo ?
<jpatrick> pagux: yes
<ganymed_> how does one upgrade to 3.5. there are no (k)ubuntu packages, yet, are there?
<frank23> jpatrick: Knowerrors I feel like trying kde 3.5 anyways
<frank23> ganymed_: look at the topic
<frank23> superkaramba is now part of KDE. That's nice
<Knowerrors> frank23: try if you want, Im looking at going back to 3.4.3, until they fix things
<Knowerrors> maybe... today is my deadline for fixing this, been almost a week since I upgraded
<Knowerrors> heres what Im going through http://www.kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=2088.0
<frank23> Knowerrors: Is the removable media thing the only problem you have?
<Knowerrors> pretty much, also some things others are having that are more minor, and are known errors ;)
<frank23> I didn't know there were kubuntuforums outside of ubuntuforums
<jpatrick> frank23: you didn't?
<frank23> I just assumed kubuntu users would flock to the official kubuntu forums
<pagux> i think better wait for month or two bfore upgrading ;-)
<frank23> jpatrick: hmmm it seems these are official too
<jpatrick> frank23: they are
<Knowerrors> I would wait for 3.5.1, and I wish I had
<ganymed_> is there anybody who can say anything about performance with kde/kubuntu? i have a latency of at least half a second or more for things that should come right out of the memory. everything is very "stciky" somehow.
<ganymed_> is this qt related?
<frank23> ok... If it ain't broke, don't fix it. It's hard to listen to that advice but I think I will.
<Knowerrors> can anyone tell me how to disable root?
<pagux> disable root ?
<pagux> use jail shell
<pagux> my wifi wep is not working .......
<pagux> is there any extra package i need to install ?
<Knowerrors> I mean disable the root password
<pagux> i dont think so its possible ......
<pagux> why would you want 2 do that ?
<kevman> I'm trying to change my DNS server, but when I edit it in KDE control panel, it tells me I "must enter an alias first!"  and now I don't have ANY DNS.
<kevman> Can anyone explain to me what its moaning about?
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: sudo passwd -l
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SudoRoot
<jpatrick> no it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: after doing sudo passwd -l , things still aren't right with systemsettings, so still a permission problem somewhere
<Knowerrors> settings won't stick in systems settings/storage media
<digits> Anybody know if there's any good KDE desktop to blog clients?
<Knowerrors> this may be causing my removable media problem jpatrick
<jpatrick> digits: I don't understand
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: does it display an error?
<digits> jpatrick: well, like desktop client for blogging
<pagux> what pakages one needs to install to get wep working ?
<digits> jpatrick: famous windows one is w.bloggar
<Knowerrors> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-flow" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. Link points to "/var/tmp/kdecache-root"
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: don't sudo a GUI
<jpatrick> ever
<Knowerrors> well, I tried kdesu, and that brings it up as root
<jpatrick> kdesu <kapp>
<Knowerrors> which is weird since I just disable root, I though
<Knowerrors> thought
<Sysma> Ciao
<pagux> what pakages one needs to install to get wep working ?
<Sysma> Is there any who speak Italian here?
<pagux> si
<Sysma> Ciao paguz
<Sysma> una domanda se la sai...
<pagux> ciao mio amico
<Sysma> Come faccio ad accedere come root su Kubuntu?
<jpatrick> Sysma: `sudo`
<Sysma> (direttamente dal login)
<Sysma> (quello grafico)
<Sysma> (kde)
<jpatrick> Sysma: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo#head-797f71be2ea5d51919a264ebf59107e669f37ba7
<Sysma> ho gi abilitato root con una pass (passwd root)
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: I think Ive really wrecked things by having root enabled for a while and doing things like kdesu kcontrol
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: I never enable root....
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: yeah, well I had it enabled for a while, and gotta figure how to fix things now
<pagux> usi il sudo
<pagux> usi jailroot
<pagux> i got intel 815 chip set my resulution is too low
<jpatrick> pagux: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<tomplast> hi guys, can anyone help me with getting started with qt?
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: do you know where I could go and what to check to fix permissions and settings for kde?
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: does it say can't write to config file?
<jpatrick> tomplast: Qt programming?
<tomplast> yes http://www.trolltech.com/
<tomplast> many applications are made with Qt
<Sysma> jpatrick: thank you for the URL !!!
<tomplast> its for GUI
<Knowerrors> If I run systemsettings from command line, without kdesudo, I get no messages... it just won't save anything I change related to storage media
<tomplast> and stuff like that
<Sysma> grazie pagux
<jpatrick> tomplast: I know that
<tomplast> k
<tomplast> so can you help me jpatrick?
<tomplast> i can't get it to compile corretly :/
<jpatrick> tomplast: `qmake -pro && qmake -Makelife && make'
<jpatrick> -Makefile*
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: I can change other settins fine, like color and such, but not /periferals/storage media, and also cant change settings in gtk looknfeel
<jpatrick> storage requires root?
<tomplast> qmake -pro && qmake -Makefile && make?
<boga> what line do I have to add to my sources.list file to get KDE headers installed?
<jpatrick> boga: they're in universe/main
<crimsun> you need to install kdebase-dev
<brosiooz> which is the default mail server on ubuntu ?
<jpatrick> tomplast: yep
<jpatrick> brosiooz: postfix
<tomplast> jpatrick: i just get the help text :&
<tomplast> :/
<boga> jpatrick: but what is the line to add?
<jpatrick> boga: it's already there
<boga> Ok
<jpatrick> tomplast: `qmake -project && qmake -makefile && make'
<boga> jpatrick: does this also refer to KDE3.5? That's what I have.
<jpatrick> boga: the new KDE headers are there
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: actually I can change some things in storage media, but it won't let me get rid of (auto-action) I can just switch it from one to another, but not make it go away
<shmoolik> hello
<jpatrick> shmoolik: hello (again)
<shmoolik> how can i add an lunch icon to my K butten ?
<shmoolik> hello jpatrick nice to c ya agin :)
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: and alot of my default actions are missing, only things showing are open in new window and nothing, the play in kaffeine, kscd, or encode are all gone
<jpatrick> lunch :/ :9
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: that's for CDs
<Sysma> Goodbye to all
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: right
<shmoolik> Launch :\
<shmoolik> sorrry
<shmoolik> like in here :) http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/32257-1.jpg
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: but for other things, I can't get rid of (auto-action)... and if I launch kdesu systemsettings, the prefs are all differenct for storage media, and all the actions are back
<jpatrick> shmoolik: that's KBFX
<shmoolik> thanks
<jpatrick> dead buggy
<jpatrick> and doesn't support i18n
<jpatrick> shmoolik: a lunch button would be nice tho :)
<tomplast> thanks jpatrick but i get errors like: qt1.cpp:(.text+0x1c): undefined reference to `QApplication::QApplication(int&, char**)'
<shmoolik> how can i stop konquer auto run
<shmoolik> jpatrick: yeah !
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: kdesu systemsettings kdesu (kdelibs): WARNING: [/root/3.5/kdelibs/kdelibs-3.5.0/./kdesu/client.cpp:102]  connect():Connection refused
<jpatrick> tomplast: please put source and output here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<jpatrick> odd :/
<tomplast> jpatrick: i tried it again and now its only loading in the console
<tomplast> no output just a new line :/
<jpatrick> paste the src
<rikva> What de/encoder should I install to rip mp3's off a cd?
<tomplast> jpatrick: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/454479
<jpatrick> rikva: lame
<rikva> I mean, I already have the ripping client (audiocd:/) but I can only rip to ogg
<tomplast> jpatrick: and the error message when using make: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/454482
<jpatrick> wow
<tomplast> =?
<tomplast> if your wowing cause i have only pasted a tutorial then please dont
<tomplast> cause i just want to be able to compile a program made with qt
<jpatrick> tomplast: try to compile: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/454486
<tomplast> i get undefined reference to everything :/
<jpatrick> :|
<tomplast> i have the include files
<tomplast> and the library files
<tomplast> i have looked at that
<tomplast> :/
<tomplast> maybe its all the debian packages that have destroyed my installation :/
<tomplast> or something :/
<jpatrick> tomplast: `libqt3-mt-dev' package
<tomplast> just what i was  afraid to hear :/
<tomplast> i have tried to many times
<tomplast> but always there are some conflicting package :/
<tomplast> maybe i should reinstall kubuntu :/
<jpatrick> hmm... hit quit by accident :P
<tomplast> :p
<Knowerrors> How do I check user/group privaleges, and what should they be?
<tomplast> thanks jpatrick but i think that i will try to reinstall everything :/
<Knowerrors> I think I screwed em up by enabling root account
<jpatrick> tomplast: install libqt3-mt-dev
<tomplast> as i said
<tomplast> i cant
<tomplast> conflicting libraries
<jpatrick> why not?
<jpatrick> with?
<tomplast> everything :xp:
<tomplast> oki
<tomplast> just wait a sec
<Xemanth^> is there any packager for mplayer?
<crimsun> a few people work on it
<Xemanth^> niiice
<poimen> I have a pentium D running kubuntu for amd64
<poimen> and I tried installing the em64t kernel with smp and It returned with errors what should I do install the amd64 operon smp kernel?
<jpatrick> Xemanth^: if you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<ganymed_> ciao
<tomplast> oki jpatrick
<Xemanth^> jpatrick: hmm-m i couldn't even made deb package for debian ^^
<Xemanth^> i once tried
<tomplast> lixrender-dev
<tomplast> libxcursor-dev
<tomplast> libxft-dev
<Xemanth^> i got some weird errors and then i quit
<tomplast> and they wont be installed says synaptic
<Xemanth^> crimsun: any specific dude :) i tried to goooooogle but :(
<Xemanth^> ?
<eriksti> Hi.. I'm doing this howto: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623        ...   on the 7th step or something I am suppose to type "make" in "ieee80211-1.0.3", but it finds "/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build/include/config/ieee80211", and even if I answer yes to remove it, nothing happens.  I have done this many times and nothing happens. Scared of screwing the whole thing up like I've done before I'd like some advise
<jpatrick> Xemanth^: `apt-cache show mplayer'
<tomplast> i have libxrender1 installed
<tomplast>   Depency: libxrender1 (=1:0.9.0-1) but 1:0.9.0-2 will be isntalled
<Flixor-> guys i am printing and my stystem becomes slow
<tomplast> i dont know if thats the correct translation cause im using swedish language
<Flixor-> the proccess parallel is using 50 % cup and the process pnm2ppa something like 18 % is that normal
<jpatrick> tomplast: I'm going to bed now :/
<tomplast> oki
<tomplast> take care
<tomplast> and thanks for the help jpatrick
<tomplast> sweet dreams
<jpatrick> Ask at the forums or something...
<tomplast> i will |-)
<tomplast> tommorrow or something :P
<tomplast> thanks once again
<tomplast> bye
<jpatrick> night
<shmoolik> hello does any one here use xbfx?
<Xemanth^> root@5024wlmi:~# apt-cache show mplayer
<Xemanth^> W: Unable to locate package mplayer
<Xemanth^> :|
<Knowerrors> I know youre not supposed to, but I enabled root for a while and think that has caused problems, how do I go about fixing permissions back how they should be?
<Xemanth^> ok i build from source, but package would have been nicer
<sampan> xemanth^  mplayer -is- in some of the repositories -- i think the PLF ones
<sampan> you can build from source, but if you enable the right repos you shouldn't have to
<sampan> !easysource
<ubotu> well, easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sampan> ubotu's link there will let you build a /etc/apt/sources.list file that will include the PLF repos
<poimen> someone here running a pentium D with smp enabled?
<neoncode> Err i'm haveing trouble installing this game called "boson" from the universe repos.
<vonHalenbach> me too.
<jpgeerets> hi folks
<neoncode> I'm useing adept and wenever i select the package to install it says it's a broken install... any help?
<jpgeerets> someone knows how to convert a dvd9 to dvd5?
<citydog> hi
<kkathman> hello
<citydog> i need help with Kaffeine
<kkathman> whats happening?
<citydog> i want to play .rmvb file
<kkathman> ??
<kinfo> what?
<kkathman> dont know what that is
<citydog> can you play divx movie with Kaffeine?
<kkathman> well you'll need to get codecs. I can play them with Totem, so should be able to with Kaffeine
<kkathman> !w32codecs
<citydog> can i use Adept for that?
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> ubotu
<kkathman> one sec
<kkathman> a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary
<kkathman> formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See
<kkathman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba
<kkathman> to install
<kkathman> there ya go
<citydog> thanks
<kkathman> np
<citydog> what's ubotu?
<kkathman> supposedly a bot
<kkathman> ubotu wake up
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, kkathman
<kkathman> !w32codecs
<kkathman> he's supposed to tell you about it
<citydog> lol, i was confused
<citydog> =)
<neoncode> is ubotu down or something now?
<kkathman> hes not down, just not answering any questions about w32codecs
<kkathman> !javadeb
<ubotu> [javadebs]  Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<kkathman> see he talks about java
<kkathman> but not about the codecs
<citydog> interesting...
<citydog> !javadeb
<Xemanth^> is there any huge unofficial kubuntu repository ?
<ubotu> from memory, javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<kkathman> Xemanth^: not that I know of
<citydog> what is ubotu?  is it free software?
<kkathman> no its an info bot
<kkathman> it has certain tidbits in it
<Xemanth^> damn, i'm not familiar where i can get all that software which i could find with debian :(
<kkathman> depends on what you are looking for
<kkathman> be sure that your source.list has multiverse and universe enabled
<kkathman> sources.list I mean
<Xemanth^> hmm-m need to check out, its now in default situation :D
<Xemanth^> yeah now i enabled universe and multiverse stuff
<Xemanth^> and updating
<kkathman> yep that might be better for ya
<neoncode> Hey flashplayer is realy slow and laggy. I know my PC is cabable of playing things at speed but what's up with this?
<mth`MAW> hi
<mth`MAW> Hi
<kkathman> hello
<Citydog> what does it mean when a repository is main or restricted or universe?
<Citydog> *marked as
<kkathman> Citydog: has to do with mostly how free and open the software is
<kkathman> main = everything should be free and open
<kkathman> the others...different levels
<kkathman> also had to do with support
<Citydog> i've read that kde 3.5 is out, how can i get it?
<kkathman> Citydog: you dont need it, and I would not advise installing it
<sampan> citydog, if you do decide to disregard kkathman's advice, you might try actually reading the topic of the channel
<Citydog> i haven't read the new features of 3.5 yet but you guys don't think it's worth the risk to upgrade?
<kkathman> sampan:  he wouldnt disregard my advice would he?
<sampan> kkathman  well, i wouldn't disregard your advice ... but...there are always those people who just "have to" touch the stove to figure out that it's hot ;)
<kkathman> Citydog: many people are having problems, and most are reverting back to 3.4.3....and 3.5 is a transitional release before 4.0
<kkathman> sampan: true true :)
<evilmegaman> Hi, When I try to install the official nvidia drivers, I get an error saying gcc version is 3.4 but the gcc version I should build it with is 4.0. So I checked what version gcc was and it was 4.0
<evilmegaman> 4.0.2 to be exact
<evilmegaman> what should I do?
<Citydog> see that's not so hard to understand...  i am still testing [k] ubuntu so i would rather not break the system yet
<sampan> evilmegaman  installing the nvidia-glx package didn't work?  (is there an advantage to building yourself over just installing the repos' package?)
<Citydog> thanks for the warning thou
<Citydog> any gentoo user here?
<evilmegaman> sampan, I want the newest drivers :)
<sampan> which ones are newest now?
<evilmegaman> From what I can tell,  on the discussion about kde 3.5, kde 3.5 is nice except I get errors when I exit it
<Citydog> kkathman: i've lost your w32codec [uboto]  response...  can you re-paste?
<kkathman> !+w32codecs
<ubotu> I guess w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-fda9cc5147253891fe3047263b82d787ab025bba to install
<evilmegaman> 8xxx series sampan
<evilmegaman> 8174 to be exact
<sampan> gotcha -- repos is still 7667 iirc
<Citydog> thanks
<evilmegaman> sampan. That's correct.
<evilmegaman> sampan any ideas what I should do about the gcc version?
<dissed> is there any way to start autorun some commands when i plug in something to my usb?
<sampan> evilmegaman  sorry i don't have any idea about that ... i'm pretty newb on linux tbh
<evilmegaman> :) that's cool sampan
<evilmegaman> thanks anyways
<sampan> if you hang around, eventually someone will have some ideas, i'm sure -- rarely does a question go completely unanswered in here
<kkathman> nalioth would know the answer to that evilmegaman :)
<evilmegaman> oh okay kkathman :)
<_anders> hello
<kkathman> hello _anders :)
<nalioth> evilmegaman: what is up?
<_anders> hm.. learning linix :)
<kkathman> excellent _anders :)
<poimen> hello
<poimen> someone here can helpme  setting a smp kernel in a Pentium D 830 proc
<poimen> ??
<kinfo> what?
<poimen> kinfo : you ask me?
<tygore> I guess I have f***ed up with the sudo. I changed the /etc/hosts file before /etc/hostname and so I have no sudo. stupid me relied on sudo and didn't set a password for root, so I am trapped. (unable to lookup ... via gethostbyname())
<tygore> is there any cure without the need to recovery mode?
<tygore> I don't have the cd/dvd with me
<dissed> anyone who could help me get started with filesharing?
<kkathman> dissed: what have you done so far?
<dissed> nothing, i dont know what to do?
<kkathman> what kind of environment do you have that you wish to share files?
<dissed> i need access to my eth1 from my xbox, and iv set the ip to 192.168.0.1
<kkathman> can you ping that address?
<dissed> yes
<dissed> my xbox is 192.168.0.100
<kkathman> well you should be ok then...as long as samba is running, which it should be
<dissed> how do i select what to share?
<kkathman> now are you try to share stuff on your linux box.. .so your XBOX can access it?
<dissed> im trying to share a few folders on my computer and access them from my xbox
<kkathman> hmmm that could be very tricky, cuz I have no idea how to autheticate you from the XBOX
<dissed> i can do that, but i dont know how to select what to share
<kkathman> you have to set up some stuff on your linux box, and update that to the samba conf. but I dont know how you would log in from the XBOX
<dissed> like a mounted ntfs partition i want to have access to
<kkathman> dissed:  its quite a process
<kkathman> you have to set up some stuff onfirst you need to be sure you have all the samba stuff installed (samba, samba-common, smbfs
<kkathman> once you install all that... set your smbpassword...using smbpasswd -a
<ccc_> dissed: went kubuntu i see. :D nice.
<dissed> yep
<kkathman> dissed: this should walk you through it:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29
<djk_> hey kkathman :) how was the presentation?
<dissed> kkathman: thanks a lot
<kkathman> djk_: well I got iced in and couldnt get there..so I did a 7.5 hour webex today!!
<kkathman> but it went ok I think
<djk_> gday mate
<Hobbsee> gday djk_
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: o/
<Hobbsee> hey Tm_T
<drbrown> has anyone had any luck installing the mythtv packages?? and if so what do I need to do??
<dissed> where do i select which workgroup i want to be part of?
<Hobbsee> !mythtv
<ubotu> Hobbsee: I give up, what is it?
<Hobbsee> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.18.1-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 16 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<Hobbsee> dissed: think it should have picked it up automatically - check in konq, network places
<Hobbsee> it'll pick multiple workgroups if it finds them, and let you select them
<Firetech> the http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/ folder, does it link betas too?
<dissed> got it working, thanks a lot guys
<Firetech> maybe more like "will it linkt to betas too?"
<Hobbsee> Firetech: doesnt look like it
<Hobbsee> why do you want to link to the betas?
<Firetech> Hobbsee: right now, it's kde 3.5.0, I just wondered how the future would be
<angasule> I can't record anything with my microphone (it does work, though), if I mute/unmute from the mixer I get proper feedback in my headphones, but programs don't seem to work
<Hobbsee> Firetech: hmmm
<Firetech> because I rather stick with stable versions and RCs...
<Hobbsee> if you hit parent directory, there's a whole lot of links on there to the various ones
<Firetech> Hobbsee: I know that
<Hobbsee> cool
<Firetech> I guess the best thing to do is to add it to sources.list and check how it behaves later...
<Firetech> apachelogger: you here? that's an odd sight.
<apachelogger> I'm free!
<Firetech> free from?
<apachelogger> Firetech: I removed my suse 2 hours ago
<Firetech> apachelogger: congratulations :D
<apachelogger> thx
<apachelogger> :D
<Firetech> are the opensuse guys still too green for you? ;)
<apachelogger> ohhhh yeah ;)
<Firetech> kubuntu has just the right amount of blue ;)
<Hobbsee> gah!  horrible green!  i hate it!
* Hobbsee cannot stand green
<apachelogger> blue blue blue
<apachelogger> ah awesome bluness
<apachelogger> though I love green as well
<apachelogger> but just for beer bottles :P
#kubuntu 2005-12-14
<angasule> I can't record anything with my microphone (it does work, though), if I mute/unmute from the mixer I get proper feedback in my headphones, but programs don't seem to get any input
<Firetech> apachelogger: you and heineken...
<Firetech> is kubuntu somewhat nearer your perfect "blue linux" distro?
<apachelogger> Firetech: not yet, but I'll work on ;-)
<Firetech> :P
<Firetech> goodnight everyone...
<Hobbsee> night Firetech
<apachelogger> kood nikht
<nrdb> Hi I am trying to get the DVD player working again!  It worked once last night but isn't working this morning. See http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/454798 for error details.
<apachelogger> the dvd player = ?
<apachelogger> FATAL[ogle_audio] : failed opening the oss audio driver at /dev/dsp
<nrdb> apachelogger: okle
<apachelogger> your player must suck
<apachelogger> start with -> aoss okle
<apachelogger> or shutdown every other sound application before starting okle
<nrdb> apachelogger: I figgered it is something to with sound but KDE sound is working so is aplay.
<nrdb> apachelogger: 'aoss okle' = command not found.
<apachelogger> ah you have to install the oss wrapper for alsa
<apachelogger> nrdb: I really think it's easier to just use an alsa player with libdvdcss
<apachelogger> like xine/codeine/kaffeine
<nrdb> apachelogger: there is a but with kaffeine it just uses all cpu power and slowly uses all RAM.
<apachelogger> O.o
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> that's TOTALLY strange
<apachelogger> nrdb: also happens when using the default xine interface?
<nrdb> apachelogger: xine isn't installed.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> nrdb: gst sux
<apachelogger> install the kaffeine-xine engine
<nrdb> apachelogger: ok
<apachelogger> deb ftp://cipherfunk.org/pub/packages/ubuntu breezy main
<apachelogger> nrdb: this repo provides libdvdcss0 ... after installing this you should be able to play dvds with xine/codeine/kaffeine
<sampan> heh, i have a kaffeine bug too actually ... whenever i click a vid file in konq and kaffeine runs, the process continues after i quit kaffeine -- i have to manuall kill it at cli
<sampan> s/manuall/manually
<apachelogger> sampan: also using the gstreamer engine?
<sampan> no, i'm using kaffeine-xine
<apachelogger> uhh
<apachelogger> evil bug
<sampan> yeah -- it's kinda weird ... i don't watch that many vids on the pc, so it's not a huge problem, but kinda weird still
<nrdb> apachelogger: I installed 'kaffeine-xine' nothing has changed 100% cpu and slowly consumes all RAM.
<sampan> it doesn't happen if i launch kaffeine and then open the file from within the app itself, so i suspect it must be something with konq opening it
<apachelogger> nrdb: you're on breezy?
<nrdb> apachelogger: yes KDE 3.5
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> dma is active?
<nrdb> apachelogger: how do I check?
<apachelogger> kaffeine's first-start-thing
<apachelogger> start with -> kaffeine -w
<nrdb> apachelogger: when I start kaffeine there is no meation of DMA
<jeda> how do I find out what version of kde I am running (breezy 5.10) kubuntu
<apachelogger> nrdb: kaffeine -w
<Insom-> jeda: help -> about kde in most apps
<sampan> jeda, one way: kmenu --> help --> help tab --> about KDE
<apachelogger> jeda: kde-config --version
<nrdb> jeda: start an app and look in the help->kde
<nrdb> apachelogger: dma is off.
<apachelogger> nrdb: better activate it
<jeda> apachelogger: Thanks was wanting cli way
<apachelogger> :)
<apachelogger> nrdb: if this doesn't help it something with your drivers ... btw you have to tell kaffeine to use the xine engine
<apachelogger> gonna reboot
<PsySine> what is the problem when gam_server leaks a lot of memory?
<nrdb> apachelogger: it didn't help, how do you tell kaffeine to use the xine engine?
<sampan> nrdb, in kaffeine: settings --> player engine ... and choose xine
<sampan> or rather, just "kaffeine" (as opposed to kaffeine-gstreamer)
<nrdb> sampan: the only choices are "kaffeine" and "kaffeine GStreamer"
<sampan> yeah, since you installed "kaffeine-xine" the one you want is just "kaffeine"
<eriksti> aren't there any good network admin tools in kubuntu like it is in ubuntu?
<Insom-> on the topic of playing videos.. are there any usable realmedia codecs without installing the official client?
<PsySine> Insom-: get the debian w32codecs package
<Insom-> already have those but both kaffeine and vlc still refuse to play my southpark episodes
<nrdb> sampan: that seems to be working, its using a lot of CPU though and skipping a lot of frames.
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Insom- about w32codecs
<Insom-> nalioth: i've already installed those
<Insom-> any configuration needed to get them to play?
<nrdb> ubotu: tell me about sound
<dissed> anyone who could help me, got a slight problem, i think i messed around with the repositories a bit to much, and when i rebooted i got ubuntu, instead of kubuntu :
<dissed> can i go back?
<nalioth> dissed: it's just a splash screen
<sampan> yes, at the boot screen, you should be able to choose your "session" as KDE, instead of gnome -- you probably just didn't make kde the default (assuming you installed kubuntu-desktop on top of a gnome ubuntu)
<dissed> nope, i got gnome aswell
<nrdb> dissed: do you have the kubuntu livecd?
<dissed> yes
<fasteagle> lol
<nrdb> dissed: I would expect it to have a default file on it try booting from the livecd and copy it over to the HD
<dissed> ok, thanks
<dissed> :D
<nalioth> dissed: when you log in, click on "sessions" and choose kde
<dissed> ok
<sampan> dissed, just ... yeah, what nalioth said
<nalioth> nrdb: the liveCD will not install
<nrdb> dissed: I known that, I was sugesting trying to copy just the '/etc/apt/sources.list' file off it.
<dissed> worked, thanks again
<nalioth> nrdb: we have all that info in the bot here, no need to jump through hoops
<Bizzeh> hey, how do i set up kubuntu on a 2nd partition, so it DOESNT kill the windows boot loader in the mbr
<neoncode> Hey I just installed the windows version of firefox useing WINE and it carn't connect to any websites.
<Bizzeh> use linux firefox
<neoncode> Bizzeh: I do but flash player is crappy in it and there's no shockwave
<Bizzeh> neoncode: they are just as crap in the windows one
<Bizzeh> its xpi that sucks
<neoncode> Bizzeh: Yea, but their's flash player 8 for windows and not for linux and like i said, Shockwave.
<Bizzeh> neoncode: it has 8, but its really unstable
<neoncode> Bizzeh: See? That's why I might as well use the windows version runing on WINE.
<neoncode> So, why won't it connect to anywere?
<Bizzeh> it doesnt like wine?
<Bizzeh> it uses stupid undocumented api to "prove a point"
<Bizzeh> stuff that is undocumented for a reason
<slow-motion> n8
<Knowerrors> Hey all, Im stuck on a modem connection and just spent alot of time upgrading to kde 3.5 to have it not work proper on some things... can I use the K 5.10 cd to downgrade?
<PokerFacePenguin> where does the info get read from when you click on the "system button"?  it says /media, but the stuff in there doesnt display
<apachelogger> Knowerrors: sure
<apachelogger> just remove or comment-out the kde 3.5 in the sources.list
<Sgep> How do I prevent /etc/resolv.conf from resetting itself?
<Knowerrors> apachelogger: Id need to comment out everything to use the cd right?
<PokerFacePenguin> system button >> storage media shows the /media directory but nothing that is actually in that directory displays...why?
<apachelogger> Knowerrors: nope just every repo which provides KDE packages
<apachelogger> so probably only the one you used for installing 3.5
<dennis_p> yeah kicker bombs on log out and I cannot switch back touser with multiple KDE user accounts in KDE 3.5
<dennis_p> so deactivate KDE35 repositories in adept, apply below and update at top of window. And then? Full upgrade does a downgrade?
<Knowerrors> hehe, dennis_p so youre gonna downgrade too eh?  I prob wait til 3.5.2 or so to try it again... unless I can fix things in half an hour
<Knowerrors> I have a bad feeling things will still be screwed, and I'll have to reinstall from base
<poimen> what is the problem with 3.5?
<dennis_p> Yeah, downgrade and see if that helps, mythtv and hauppauge remote work great btw
<poimen> mine works nice
<dennis_p> KDE 3.5 seems not fully optimized for kubuntu yet, maybe it's not even 3.5 I'll see after the downgrade
<Knowerrors> poimen: , kde mounts things in system:/media, but I can't browse files there, I must go to /media/ to browse them
<poimen> ohh
<poimen> I never use that lol I make shortcuts to all devices using the real link :)
<Knowerrors> for example, I plug in a usb drive, kde pops up asking what to do, I select open in new window, it opens konq to system:/media to mount, but still says unmounted, then I click on it again, and its says its already mounted
<poimen> or /media/media-hd   or /media/sda7
<poimen> lol
<Knowerrors> "/media/sda1"
<poimen> well my kubuntu does not have usb or sd card reader support :(
<Knowerrors> heh, did you see that poimen? I hate forgeting to not start a line with /
<Knowerrors> hmm, have problems with cds too though
<poimen> :D
<poimen> Mandriva works better with my hardware but I like more the apt package maneger :)
<dennis_p> So adept does it not downgrade? Have to type somthing in terminal? like "apt-get dist-downgrade" or something?
<poimen> dennis_p I dont kwon :(
* dennis_p softly says cough cough (try kanotix, also debian based) cough 
<poimen> lol
<poimen> kanotiz is not a live cd?
<poimen> btw I use x86_64
<dennis_p> yeah live cd which installs full debian to harddisk if you want and supports x86_64
<dennis_p> But most support is in German of course
<poimen> :(
<poimen> I speak english and spanish only
<chope> hi, after installing the latest nvidia drivers and rebooting, I get this message "the nvidia kernel module is version 1.0.7667, but this x module is version 1.0.8174... failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module!", should i get the 1.0.7667 drivers?
<dennis_p> english can do but never mention (k)ubuntu, he was first with a debian made easy, try it and come back for kubuntu dapper and see if your hardware support has improved.
<Stele> there are newer drivers I think that should remove the old ones for you
<poimen> dennis_p I dont kwon i am lazzy to install again lol
<dennis_p> hehe if you don't realy need it don't try to fix it :-)
<poimen> well I need it but not just right now
<poimen> like in a weak I will and for real :(
<poimen> I will need my usb for a printer
<Citydog> testing
<poimen> dennis_p  u like more kanotix?
<poimen> why?
<dennis_p> no I like kubuntu it has easy mythtv instructions and a way bigger english community
<dennis_p> but true kanotix was easier to install,  maybe next kubuntu will also have a graphic install straight from live cd, they are working on it
<Knowerrors> Is there a way to just reload the default settings for all of kde 3.5 and or kubuntu?
<alxjvr> hello, what devt tools do i need to install so i can compile/install from source certain apps/services like apache2, mysql, etc?
<alxjvr> of course, gcc, autoconf, what else?
<apachelogger> alxjvr: actually everything the apps/services like apache2, mysql, etc tell you
<apachelogger> read the README and the INSTALL and if this is not enough the build script will probably shout if something's missing
<alxjvr> apachelogger: thanks, got a tip from #ubuntu: build-essentials
<Insom-> almost done migrating from windows to linux :)
<apachelogger> almost done migration from suse to kubuntu :P
<Insom-> that's probably a lot faster
<Insom-> had to convert 500GB of data due to missing ntfs write support
<dennis_p> almost went to suse but then they said we have been taken over be noobs and marketing says that linux and openoffice are all the buzzwords you need. :-)
<apachelogger> Insom-: yeah, I just had to backup 100 gigs, so quite faster :|
<Insom-> why? couldn't you just resize partitions if needed and read them from kubuntu?
<apachelogger> it could but I redisgned everything and I hate spreading due to partitioning
<Insom-> what about deleting the suse system files and not making a new filesystem before installing kubuntu?
<Insom-> i agree with you on the partitioning part though :)
<apachelogger> losing configurations is the worse thing for a linux user
<Insom-> tar them?
<Insom-> i'm pondering buying a new computer and running everything from ram..
<Insom-> throw in some prelinking and it should fly
<Knowerrors> try Puppy linux or dsl or one of the other usb based linuxes, then it would scream
<Knowerrors> or at least use Xubuntu instead
<Insom-> i don't want to sacrifice usability for speed
<apachelogger> Insom-: well I tared and bz2ed ... took about 5 hours
<dennis_p> wait till Apple releases nand flash boot system and soon after linux will also have fast diskless boot
<Insom-> my /bin /sbin /lib and their /usr counterparts are 1.05gb total... 2GB of ram should about do it
<Insom-> why wait for what already can be viably done?
<dennis_p> well usb is slow, maybe soon after people get the idea and there will be cheap pci-e nand card for fast linux boot?
<Insom-> why? just stick in more ram
<Insom-> loading 1gb from compressed disk images is fast as well and you'll need a hd anyway for large amounts of storage
<dennis_p> How about emergency safe to nand at powercut and instant reboot when power comes back on without real powerbackup system?
<Insom-> should be just as safe as a hd
<Insom-> maybe a little safer because a disk cache might not be needed
<dennis_p> so there you are, not possible today without a big battery system but could be cheap.
<Insom-> i long for the day i can plug in a usb or similar stick into any pc and have my os, settings and documents loaded in a flash
<Insom-> you can do synchronous i/o with a hd as well
<Insom-> journaling filesystems also help a great deal
<poningru> anybody knows a good gaming mobo for under 200
<poningru>  ?
<poningru> lalallalallalalaal
<Insom-> depends on what you're looking for
<Insom-> i'm going for a mini-itx mobo for my next sytem
<Insom-> system*
<nalioth> Insom-: not a micro-atx?
<dennis_p> I would have liked a full atx mobo in a black desktop (instead of a tower) which looks ok next to stereo set
<Insom-> nalioth: probably got those mixed up in my head
<nalioth> Insom-: the micro-atx is the one that fits in your glove
<Insom-> i'm looking for small, silent and full featured in my next system
<Insom-> yeah i probably meant micro-atx
<dennis_p> i wanted big and silent :-)
<Insom-> i found a nice gigabyte micro-atx mobo for around $100 which i'm planning to put in a aopen h360 case (microatx case which can also has feet for use as a tower)
<dennis_p> bought a hd silencer container, don't even need it because of Sonata's rubber HD holder system :-)
<Insom-> 2 or 4gb of ram and i'll have portable power :)
<Insom-> sonata isn't that big
<Insom-> take a look at the coolermaster stacker
<Insom-> with room for 16 hd's it makes a nice fileserver :)
<dennis_p> what you think i run a DVD copy shop or something :-) and the steel doesn't look very livingroom friendly
<dennis_p> Unless of course your a person who parks a moterbike next to the telly in the livingroom
<dennis_p> mmmm, Jessica Alba
<Stele> she's my sister
<dennis_p> Mhm, being a nerd boyfriend with a exoskeleton suit
<Insom-> :P
<dennis_p> Hey, a Dutch guy is getting a exoskeleton suit. Who needs a wheelchair that can ride on two wheels, that is like so outdated now.
<dennis_p> We also have computer controlled busses that crash into eachother without anybody being on board, I guess Beyond 2000 has arived this month.
<Insom-> ja mooie actie was dat
<dennis_p> :-)
<Insom-> where in .nl are you dennis_p?
<dennis_p> near Hoorn
<dennis_p> too bad they suspended the bus service I wanted to ride those things
<Insom-> with or without the crashing part?
<dennis_p> Guess I'll have to settle for Q-parc mini busses
<dennis_p> because of the crash
<Insom-> i'll let other people do the testing
<Insom-> safer that way
<dennis_p> oh wanted to ride them safely of course. I always go to the back of the train when entering between Amsterdam and Sloterdijk. Better to be a hero then a victim.
<Insom-> true, true
<Knowerrors> Hey all, I currently have kde 3.5 installed, how do I reinstall all the kde from the cd easily, to downgrade?  I tried apt-cdrom and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, which didn't do it
<dennis_p> Knowerrors: I don't either sorry
<Insom-> having problems with 3.5?
<Insom-> what isn't working on your system? i'm pondering upgrading to 3.5
<dennis_p> Yeah, big icons mess up their name.
<dennis_p> kicker crashes on log out
<dennis_p> can't use multiple KDE logins
<Insom-> hrm
<Insom-> i'll wait for 3.5.1
<Insom-> my 3.4.3 is mostly working
<Insom-> kde menu is read only for some reason
<Insom-> can't add/remove anything
<dennis_p> But then Kubuntu maintainers do not fully support KDE 3.5 yet so maybe its just some linking errors
<Insom-> other than that.. i'm happy with 3.4.3
<frank23> Knowerrors: using synaptic you can downgrade packages
<dennis_p> Yeah bt which packages, can it do a full downgrade to most up to date version in active repositories?
<frank23> dennis_p: I don't know....  you could probably do it by hand though.
<dennis_p> maybe the kubuntu kde beta wiki has downgrade instructions still on, I'll check that tommorow. I need some sleep now
<jsubl2> Knowerrors,  http://wiki.kubuntu.org/DowngradeHowto?highlight=%28downgrade%29
<dennis_p> Thanks and goodnight and keep safe on trains near Amsterdam they've also started construction of a hangover hotel, a single dropped bar will wreck half the train.
<nowisn> hello there
<nowisn> how do i setup my ethernet pcmcia adapter so i can connect to the internet?
<nowisn> i have a 10/100 pc card model #pcmpc100 linksys
<Insom-> start the cardbus service if it isn't started
<Insom-> then configure as usual
<Insom-> oh he left
<Insom-> too bad for him
<musashiden> hmmm
<musashiden> how do i define the new codecs to kaffeine?
<musashiden> i cant find that option anywhere :/
<Insom-> gstreamer codecs? in that case: gst-register-0.8 (or similar)
<musashiden> Insom-: thanks buddy
<musashiden> oh, wait. iam still getting the same error :s
<musashiden> There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<musashiden> and i did
<musashiden> i copied all the plugins to /usr/lib/win32
<Insom-> take a look at the kaffeine options.. does it use the gstreamer engine?
<Insom-> i'm not sure whether gstreamer picks up the w32codecs
<musashiden> erm, how can i change the engine then?
<Insom-> in the options
<musashiden> and it is using gstreamer
<Insom-> i don't know how to register the w32codecs
<Insom-> if you find out let me know
<musashiden> all i see in the options is behavior, appearance, DBV client, and misc
<Insom-> i have several gb of south park episodes i can't watch atm
* Sgep is leaving in less than 2min
<musashiden> none of the options have to do with the engine
* Sgep executed sudo shutdown -h 5
<Insom-> hmm
<Insom-> i don't know... not using kaffeine myself
<musashiden> :/
<musashiden> i had it working witht he win32 plugins back in hoary
<musashiden> with*
<musashiden> the*
<Insom-> time to search the forum i guess
<musashiden> it seems they took out A LOT of options out of kaffeine
<musashiden> i cant even change the engine
<Insom-> maybe you need to install the kaffeine-gstreamer package
<musashiden> kaffeine-gstreamer is already the newest version.
<Insom-> hmm
<Insom-> i'm out of ideas
<jsubl2> kaffeine sux  apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<musashiden> jsubl2:  how about no?
<Insom-> E: Couldn't find package mozilla-mplayer
<jsubl2> musashiden, sorry?? don't understand  mplayer is the best imho.. did not mean to affend anyone
<Insom-> jsubl2: where can i get the packages for mplayer?
<jsubl2> Insom-, if you have enabled universe and multiverse they are there in the repos
<Insom-> i've enabled those but i still can't find the packages
<musashiden> jsubl2: well for starters, dont just blast into a conversation saying "kaffeine sux! use ~"
<jsubl2> musashiden, ok
<jsubl2> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jsubl2> Insom-, try following the info above.. mplayer and mozilla plugin are in the repos
<Insom-> jsubl2: i've uncommented all repos in the default sources.list and removed the cd entry
<BlueEagle> insom-: Good, now read the links from ubotu.
<BlueEagle> insom-: Especially the last one iirc.
<jsubl2> thank you BlueEagle
<Insom-> the hoary-extras?
<sophie> !tell sophie about libcss
<BlueEagle> jsubl2: Anytime, now when you want to recomend something say that they might want to try it also not to use it instead. Open source software is very much about choices and finding stuff you like. ;D
<sophie> !tell sophie about dvd
<BlueEagle>  /msg ubotu !tell sophie about sending /msg to ubotu
<jsubl2> BlueEagle, i have already apologized for that
<BlueEagle> jsubl2: I know. Just felt like burning you for it too. Why should musashiden have all the fun? :p
<musashiden> lol, you scared him away
<sophie> i need on how to watch encrypted dvds
<sophie> is their a package for libcss on kubuntu
<nalioth> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> nalioth: Bugger all, i dunno
<nalioth> GRRRR
<nalioth> whose been tampering with my factoids!?!
<nalioth> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> libdvdcss is probably NOT in ubuntu.  Those who even utter its name can expect to be shipped to Guantanamo Bay.  For filthy patent-free Europeans, try /usr/share/doc/libdvdread/examples/install-css.sh
<nalioth> sophie: there you go
<sophie> nalioth: thanls but not installed on my sytem
<nalioth> sophie: yes, my factoid was removed, it had more info
<nalioth> sophie: install libdvdplay
<sophie> nalioth: thanks
<sophie> nalioth: mplayer dvd is has tons of block artifact
<sophie> nalioth: got message too many vido packets
<nalioth> ubotu: tell sophie about dvd
<poimen> heh I got my kubuntu running x86-64 and usb working :D
<poimen> now I just need a kernel for my pentium D with smp
<nowisn> can anyone in here help me
<poimen> I think I will have to compile it my self
<nowisn> i'm in the terminal and i'm trying to get kubuntu to see my network card
<poimen> nowsn whats your problem?
<nowisn> can't connect to the internet
<nowisn> new linux user here
<poimen> nowisn you tryed kcontrol
<poimen> in kcontrol you have someting called network connection
<nowisn> no where is that
<poimen> nowisn type kcontrol in a term
<poimen> terminal*
<poimen> that is kde configuration tool
<nowisn> yes okay its up
<poimen> like control panel for windows only more usefull :D
<nowisn> i see
<poimen> go to network and internet
<poimen> sorry It is called internet & network
<poimen> then network settings
<nowisn> yep
<poimen> in network settings you see a network interface?
<nowisn> yes detects eth0 but its greyed out and says disabled ethernet network device
<poimen> ok
<poimen> now you see above were it says Administrator mode?
<poimen> click there and put your password
<nowisn> at bottom yes
<poimen> yes
<msims> how do I change the default Xresoultion I've done so for kde
<poimen> sorry my english sucks
<nowisn> but wizard pops up with an error
<msims> how ever gdm is reall tine
<nowisn> np
<msims> er tiny
<nowisn> su returned with an error is what i got
<poimen> nowish you remeber the password you put in the install?
<nowisn> yes but i cannot get it to work
<poimen> nowish :(
<poimen> nowish humm
<poimen> strange you dont have caploscks or something?
<poimen> because that is very simple to activate
<nowisn> no
<poimen> ok nowish
<poimen> do this
<poimen> press Alt and F2
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> I heard xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<nowisn> I even installed it twice to make sure but it still won't use my password
<nowisn> ok
<poimen> it will show up something that says command type there kcontrol
<nowisn> alt f2 pressed
<nowisn> run command
<poimen> then press the options boton that is on the bottom of the window
<nowisn> y
<poimen> then put a check mark were it says run as a different user
<poimen> and leave root there
<poimen> in password put your password
<nowisn> yes
<poimen> now click run
<poimen> if kcontrol shows up u are saved
<nowisn> needs a command before run will appear?
<poimen> you must put kcontrol in the run command line...
<poimen> ddone?
<Sneaky_Bastard> heya peeps
<poimen> :)
<nowisn> na incorrect password
<poimen> !!!!!!!!!!!1
<ubotu> 1
<poimen> what version of kubuntu you using?
<poimen> 5.10?
<poimen> breezy?
<poimen> u have a strange problem with your password
<nowisn> yeah last version
<nowisn> just grabbed it a couple of days ago
<nowisn> 2.6.12-9-386
<nowisn> kde version 3.4.3
<sophie> nalioth: thanks for the help mplayer was not working properly because dma was not enabled on the dvd drive
<poimen> nowish
<poimen> and how you log in?
<poimen> with that same passworD?
<nalioth> sophie: good! :)
<nowisn> yes
<poimen> ok last try
<poimen> open konsole
<poimen> then type
<poimen> sudo kcontrol
<nowisn> christopher /  nowisn1970
<nowisn> user / pass
<poimen> !
<ubotu> poimen: Do they come in packets of five?
<poimen> ubotu : hum?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, poimen
<poimen> ubotu : hum?
<nalioth> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<poimen> nowish you are creazy! dont post you password
<poimen> btw : you got it working with the         sudo kcontrol       ?
<nalioth> nowisn: please change your password before we continue. use the 'passwd' command from a terminal
<poimen> nowish please do that or nalioth will hack you
<nowisn> doesn't matter after this i'll reinstall and start over
<poimen> btw
<nowisn> no critical info anyhow
<poimen> use that [asswd command now
<poimen> try changing the password
<nalioth> nowisn: if you are gonna reinstall, why are we bothering with this?
<nowisn> ok
<poimen> and try what I torld you about kcontrol and see if you can get to configure the netowrk interface
<nowisn> okay pass changed
<nowisn> ok
<poimen> cool
<poimen> now try please to run kcontrol _>  internet & netowrok -> Netowrk Settings with Administrator Mode
<poimen> nowish   what happened?
<nowisn> nope
<nowisn> error
<nowisn> KDE su
<nowisn> su returned with an error
<nowisn> tryed  the alt/f2 as well with no success
<demon71> I'm having audio problems...I have on board audio. nothing fancy but I'm not getting any audio...I would imagine I need audio drivers...sound right?
<nowisn> pass denied
<nalioth> it's kdesu, not kde su
<demon71> anyone know about audio issues....I need a bit of help if possible.
<poimen> nowish   :(
<poimen> nowish   I dont kwon man
<nowisn> ye
<nowisn> thats alright either do i
<nowisn> TY for the help though
<poimen> nowish   Its very strange to have that problem yout password is not acepted :(
<poimen> well lets kill sudo
<poimen> do this
<poimen> sudo passwd
<poimen> and type a easy password!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<nowisn> yeah but i get this error
<poimen> what error?
<nowisn> sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname()
<poimen> well
<poimen> that is new to me
<poimen> here were my help stops :(
<poimen> I dont kwon what is that look like a host problem
<poimen> I dont kwon nothing about that
<nalioth> poimen: what are we doing?
<poimen> he does not get his password to work
<poimen> every thing he try to run as root it wont let him do it
<nowisn> someone told me it might be that but i do not know how to access of configure that file
<nalioth> if it always gives the 'hostname not found' then it's nothing to do with the pass
<nalioth> nowisn: what does it say in your terminal when you open it? (the prompt)
<poimen> well i dont kwon I am just tring to help because he told me passswd wont work
<nowisn> christopher2ubuntu:~$
<nowisn> oops
<nowisn> christopher@ubuntu
<nalioth> nowisn: got a pencil?
<nowisn> yes
<nowisn> go
<poimen> well I am off
<nolo> hello
<poimen> I have to sleep sorry I was not able to help
<nalioth> i'm gonna ask you to boot into rescue mode in a minute, and edit your /etc/hosts   file
<poimen> God Bless you all
<nowisn> poiman thank you fortrying , your cool man
<nalioth> nowisn: what you're lookng for is the top line with this >>> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost     ubuntu
<Delvien> anyone try amarok 1.3.7 yet?
<poimen> see ya nowish hope to see you again back in the channel :D
<nalioth> nowisn: if it doesnt say "ubuntu" on the same line as 127.0.0.1 and localhost.localdomain  and localhost, then make it so
<Flammia> good morning everyone
<nowisn> okay
<Delvien> anyone try amarok 1.3.7 yet?
<troy> Delvien: nah, would have to downgrade from the svn version *sigh*
* troy needs svn for wma support
<Delvien> troy SVN version ?
<timothy> What package do I need to install for the /usr/include/X11 stuff?
<troy> Delvien: development unstable version
<nowisn> okay how do i boot intorescue mode?
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<nalioth> nowisn: when you restart your computer, at the grub prompt you'll see "rescue" mode
<timothy> hmmm... well they arn't there.  maybe that's why I couldn't find something that looked right... I thought I have my sources.list ok.
<nalioth> timothy: if you can't find those libs, something is very wrong
<nowisn> recovery mode
<nowisn> do not have a rescue mode
<timothy> My idiot problem.  It appears I had updates, multiverse, and universe but not "base/normal/main/whatever"....
<nalioth> recovery = rescue
<nalioth> timothy: well, now your'e sorted
<timothy> sorry to waste your time.
<Flammia> anyone in here use .ogm files?
<nalioth> never a waste
<nowisn> okay its at a prompt
<nowisn> root@ubuntu:~#
<Flammia> nobody??
<Flammia> !ogm
<ubotu> Flammia: Are you smoking crack?
<Flammia> !yes
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thought it, eh, flammia?
<Flammia> !container
<ubotu> Flammia: Bugger all, i dunno
<nalioth> nowisn: type gedit /etc/hosts
<nowisn> nalioth
<nowisn> its at root@ubuntu
<nowisn> do i reboot again
<nalioth> nowisn: no. you are in a superuser console
<nalioth> nowisn: type gedit /etc/hosts
<nowisn> hmmm command not found
<Flammia> !ogg
<ubotu> Flammia: Are you smoking crack?
<Flammia> erg...
<Flammia> I want to know how to set up Totem to work with .ogm files... if it's possible
<Flammia> if not, then what players do any fo you suggest
<nalioth> nowisn: then type nano /etc/hosts
<poimen> !
<ubotu> poimen: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<poimen> I am trying to put somehting to compile
<nowisn> okay
<nalioth> Flammia: just search your apt for libogg or libtheora
<poimen> but make is not installed
<poimen> what I need to compile a module for the kernel?
<nowisn> GNU nano 1.3.8    File:/etc/hosts
<nowisn> i'm in
<nowisn> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<nalioth> poimen: install build-essential
<nalioth> nowisn: on the same line space over a few spaces from "localhost" and put "ubuntu"
<demon71> does anyone know anything about limewire... i wanna install it but not sure what to do...
<Flammia> nalioth: thanks
<nalioth> ubotu: tell demon71 about restricted
<poimen> I get this error /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-amd64-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop
<nowisn> ^C i press for curser?
<Flammia> nalioth: I've already got both of those, though...
<nowisn> oh never mind
<nowisn> duuu
<nowisn> wrong keyboard
<nalioth> nowisn: no, just use your arrow keys
<nowisn> yeah, wasn't paying attention
<nowisn> so any amout of space between localhost
<nowisn> i mean after it
<nalioth> just a few spaces over
<nowisn> ok
<ClayG> nalioth: I think those non ubuntu repos got my other system a little messed up.  Everytime I try to apt-get anything it'sd giving me problems
<ClayG> acting like the file I want to install is broken or missing
<nalioth> ClayG: you've been told and told about non ubuntu repos
<ClayG> Yes this is the same problem as the last time I was told
<ClayG> the tovid mplayer fiasco
<nalioth> comment out the non ubuntu repos, ClayG
<nalioth> ClayG: compiling stuff yourself is the preferred way
<poimen> I get this error /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-amd64-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop what should I install?
<ClayG> I need to grab the default source list
<nalioth> poimen: kernel headers, and linux source
<poimen> kernel headers installed
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ClayG about sources
<nalioth> poimen: then grab linux source
<poimen> linux sources not
<poimen> ok
<ClayG> thanks
<nowisn> nalioth do i save this file and continue
<nalioth> nowisn: yes, ctrl-o (to write) and ctrl-x (to exit)
<nowisn> sorry don't mean to cut in
<nalioth> nowisn: then restart your machine
<nowisn> restarting
<poimen> If I get my tvtuner working I will send my windows partitition to hell!
<nowisn> okay i'm back at my password prompt , do i use the same one
<nowisn> ?
<nalioth> nowisn: you should be able to use sudo now
<nalioth> nowisn: or kdesu for graphical apps
<nowisn> Ah at the gui kubuntu username and pass propmt wizard, it now won't accept my password
<poimen> nowish use the last passwd you made with passwd command
<nalioth> did you use your new password?
<poimen> remember u changed it
<nowisn> ah yeah okay duuu
<poimen> lol
<nowisn> yup i did
<nowisn> okay
<poimen> it loaded?
<nowisn> give me a sec and i'll give it a shot
<nowisn> oh got another prob about sound drivers, its says no file or directory at device dev/dsp
<nowisn> but i'll worry about that later since sound doesn't matter much
<nalioth> ubotu: tell nowisn about sound
<poimen>   CC [M]   /home/poimen/ivtv-0.5.1/driver/ivtv-osd.o
<poimen> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<poimen> !!!
<ubotu> well, ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<poimen> that means I need gcc 3.4?
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> if you wanna compile
<manveru> !build-essential
<ubotu> Wish i knew, manveru
<manveru> !build-essentials
<ubotu> manveru: Syntax error in line 1
<manveru> lol :)
<poimen> I installed that
<manveru> however, you need the package build-essentials
<nowisn> okay how do I sign in at terminal
<poimen> I installed the linux source and headers
<nowisn> su
<manveru> no, sudo -i
<poimen> should I reboot after installing that things?
<manveru> you want to install a kernel?
<poimen> I want to install a module
<nowisn> okay success
<manveru> no reboot needed then
<poimen> ivtv 0.5.1
<manveru> wait a second - there was a super-easy tool for building that
<nowisn> now my network card
<nowisn> thanks guys you solved that prob for me
<Knowerrors> Can anyone tell me how to use the kubutu 5.10 cd to downgrade from kde 3.5 to kde 3.4.3
<Knowerrors> ?
<poimen> nowish you got net connection now?
<manveru> Knowerrors: you didn't have to upgrade... right?
<Knowerrors> nope
<nowisn> no i do not
<manveru> Knowerrors: well, i fear that close to impossible... at least it's damned hard to do
<poimen> nowish you entered kcontrol   internet and network ?
<Knowerrors> why, can't I just use the cd as apt source manveru?
<nowisn> still sees my nework card but greyed out
<manveru> Knowerrors: you will have to purge you whole current kde and install the old one again - losing all your configurations and advantages kubuntu gave you
<poimen> ok push the administrator mode
<nowisn> yes admin mode
<nowisn> loading
<poimen> as soon that opens up click configure interface or something like that
<Knowerrors> manveru: thats fine, as long as I can keep non kde programs I manually installed, as well as my kernel... I don't want to do a completely new install
<nowisn> still loading
<manveru> Knowerrors: well, a complete fresh install might take less time :)
<poimen> nowish : well as soon you can use it click the interfase and then click on configure interface
<Knowerrors> nope, too much custom stuff
<poimen> then check the Activate when comphuter start box and  then ok
<manveru> Knowerrors: however - haven't done that myself, so i cannot help you much on that...
<poimen> then click the enable interface on the main window were your interface is shown
<manveru> Knowerrors: i know the process in theory, and i will try to help you as far as i can
<poimen> manveru you had a ivtv script or tool for the module right?
<manveru> there is a tool for building modules and getting all stuff for it automatically
<manveru> have to search for it, built my fuse-drivers with it
<manveru> i think i have it
<manveru> module-assistant - tool to make module package creation easier
<manveru> sorry, have to go for some minutes - brb
<nowisn> okay still cannot connect
<nowisn> WARNING: waiting for klauncher to exit
<nowisn> repeats three times
<_pont> amarok isn't making any sound ?
<nowisn> then says another instance of klauncher is running
<nowisn> comm error with launcher
<nowisn> exiting
<nowisn> kio (KSycoca) ;error no data base available!
<manveru> back
<manveru> nowisn: ok, could you tell me what exactly you have done after installing kubuntu?
<nalioth> nowisn: have you started any kde apps using sudo from a terminal?
<nowisn> kamshell kdelibs ;warning could not find module 'kam_knetworkconfmodule
<poimen> I will be bakc in sec let me reboot my system so we can get this ivtv working
<nowisn> no its saying this in the terminal when i'm trying to use kcontrol for my network card
<nowisn> pressed admin button in network settings
<nowisn> and it prompted me for pass which i entered
<nowisn> then says loading then brings me back to the main control centre page
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> sounds quite serious to me
<nowisn> where it lists version, user , host and so on
<poimen> back
<manveru> wb poimen
<poimen> :D
<alxjvr> hello, how do i intall firefox 1.5 on kubuntu? adept doesn't seem to have any package for it. and the source from mozilla complains of some missing libraries
<manveru> alxjvr: did you try to install it already? (compile or something?)
<nalioth> alxjvr: install the missing libraries and it'll compile just fine
<nalioth> i'm compiling it as we speak
<alxjvr> hmmm
<manveru> nalioth: i'm not sure if compiling is the best option
<nowisn> did not start any apps in terminal using sudo command yet
<poimen> manveru you could help me with the ivtv thing?
<nalioth> manveru: what would you suggest?
<nowisn> except sudo -i to login
<manveru> nalioth: downloading firefox - putting it in the home-dir and wait for the repos to provide it later?
<manveru> poimen: yeah, i'll try
<nalioth> alxjvr: manveru has an idea for you
<nalioth> alxjvr: it is easier with manveru's idea
<manveru> poimen: first apt-get install module-assistant
<alxjvr> yeah, well....
<alxjvr> thanks
<manveru> hey, is the firefox-final already out?
<manveru> seems like
<manveru> however, alxjvr you downloaded firefox?
<alxjvr> yes i have and have extracted it
<alxjvr> it can't find libstdc, and still apt-getting
<manveru> alxjvr: ok, now just put this directory in a folder in your home-directory... for me that is /home/manveru/apps/firefox
<nowisn> Oh I guess this Isn't gonna work for me either
<nowisn> guess i'll have to go back to 98
<manveru> nowisn: win?
<nowisn> yeah can't connect to net at all with this lappy
<manveru> nowisn: please wait a second and tell me what you system is
<manveru> nowisn: pcmcia-cards or eth-on-board?
<alxjvr> ack,now it complains about not getting the right locale for Xlib
<manveru> alxjvr: ok, you WANT to compile it...
<nowisn> no only modem
<nowisn> np I'll wait
<manveru> !xsources
<ubotu> manveru: Not a clue
<manveru> hmm, what was it
<manveru> !xlibs
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, manveru
<manveru> nowisn: so a normal ppp?
<manveru> nowisn: or pppoe?
<nalioth> !xincludes
<poimen> manveru finished the install of module asistant
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<manveru> nalioth: ty :)
<manveru> poimen: ok, now try using it
<poimen> how?
<poimen> :(
<manveru> poimen: 'sudo module-assistant ivtv' ?
<manveru> poimen: or no, just start it
<manveru> poimen: you have the kernel-headers, right?
<poimen> yea
<manveru> poimen: ok, run it with 'sudo module-assistant'
<poimen> ok done
<manveru> now do a update
<manveru> nowisn: you still there?
<nowisn> got a linksys pcmcia card model #pcmpc100, Laptop is a P3 500 Eurocom 3420, manufactured by eurocom, older models were never really tested by them much on linux
<nowisn> yes
<poimen> yeah but it takes me to the sma emenu
<manveru> sma emenu?
<poimen> ph ok
<poimen> I did update
<poimen> :)
<manveru> i guess you know how to continue
<poimen> now prepare?
<manveru> yeah
<alxjvr> hey, in what package is autoconf , buildconf contained?
<poimen> manveru when I do selct it shows me a list of modules but ivtv is not in the list :*(
<nalioth> alxjvr: in a terminal, type "apt-cache search buildconf"
<manveru> nowisn: searching for it... but i cannot help you much on that - you better google with me
<alxjvr> no result
<manveru> !info buildconf
<nalioth> alxjvr: there are several autoconf pkgs, iirc
<manveru> poimen: let's see
<manveru> poimen: ok... that's bad
<poimen> why?
<manveru> poimen: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Main_Page
<manveru> they've got a whole wiki to help you
<poimen> ok thankx bro
<manveru> poimen: because my time is running out - need to work
<poimen> now it s my time to go
<poimen> mine to I have to sleep
<poimen> :D
<poimen> 2am here
<manveru> hehe
<poimen> God bless
<manveru> 7am here
<manveru> sleep well
<poimen> see ya all tomorow
<poimen> thankx
<poimen> have a nice day :)
* manveru hops to his working-screen...
<nowisn> not much info on my lappy available
<nowisn> intel 82371xb INF chipset
<freelove> i created a new user with kuser in kubuntu ..but sound does not work for the new user......but when i created a new user with ubuntu things are ok........why??
<kkathman> were you at root when in ubuntu?
<kkathman> check permissions I imagine
<freelove> kkathman: no.....u know i cant login as root......i think ubuntu user admin app is better and more tuned to sudo than kuser??
<freelove> kkathman: have u ever created a new user with kuser in kubuntu who's not sudoer?
<Zol> hey
<Zol> does anyone have any idea how i can mount an empty CD?
<nalioth> freelove: you should use kdesu for any gui superuser tasks
<freelove> nalioth: i wanted to create a non-sudo account for my bro......but the one i created with kuser...sound wont work for him.....but when i created a new user with ubuntu app sound worked!! any explanations?
<nalioth> freelove: i'm not sure about sound in kde, have you looked at the !sound factoid?
<nalioth> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<freelove> nalioth: i can hear sound....but the new user i created with kuser cant...a new user i created with ubuntu app can gear sound too...any probs with kuser i guess...
<nalioth> freelove: i'm not familiar with kuser, why not try the terminal method  "adduser"
<freelove> ok:(
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> anyone use xmltv?
<nowisn> manveru you still here
<manveru> nowisn: yeah... but busy...
<nowisn> np
<viviersf> can any1 help with ltsp + kdm ?
<nowisn> okay I got my network card enabled by going sudo kcontrol then password to root and opened kcontrol and i configured my network card and its enabled now and it grabbed an IP
<nowisn> but it still won't open the webwithin konquor
<nowisn> and I don't know where to insert all the isp info
<nowisn> unless I don't have to being I'm plugged into a router/dsl modem
<Flammia> hey everybody
<nalioth> nowisn: can you ping your router?
<nowisn> how do I do that
<nowisn> ifconfig?
<nowisn> nal give me a hint
<nowisn> anyone still here
<nalioth> sorry
<nalioth> had someone at the door
<nalioth> ifconfig
<nowisn> np
<nowisn> rx packets 211, tx packets 75
<nowisn> rxbytes62KiB
<nowisn> TX bytes 7.3 KiB
<fatejudger> does Dapper have gstreamer 0.10 yet?
<nalioth> !info gstreamer dapper
<fatejudger> someone should backport gstreamer 0.10 to Breezy
<nalioth> fatejudger: try packages.ubuntu.com, ubotu is not cooperating
<fatejudger> ok
<crimsun> fatejudger: seb is working on 0.10; he mentioned trying to have packages up this weekend in Dapper
<fatejudger> crimsun: do you know whether the Kubuntu devels have any plan to backport it to Breezy?
<fatejudger> crimsun: 0.10 has many critical fixes for many commonly used sound cards
<nowisn> so now how do i connect with the browser?
<nowisn> hey anyone left in here
<nowisn> bed time guys so if anyones left I'd like to say thanks for the help
<nowisn> nalioth TY for the big help man, night
<nalioth> nowisn: hang on a minute
<nowisn> oh okay
<nalioth> nowisn: put this into your browser    "http://64.233.167.104"   no quotes necessary
<nowisn> error occured time out on server
<nowisn> at port 80
<nalioth> nowisn: can your browser load your router setup routine?
<nowisn> ah i don't know
<nowisn> don't remember the ip for it
<nowisn> hmmmmm
<nalioth> what is your IP ?
<nowisn> got it written down here somewhere
<nalioth> try http://192.168.1.1 or 192.168.1.100
<nalioth> blah
<nalioth> your IP will provide clues
<sambagirl> http://64.233.167.104/
<sambagirl> i just do that i see google, is this correct?
<sambagirl> or is this remote something?
<nalioth> sambagirl: that is googles IP, yes
<sambagirl> oh
<sambagirl> lol
<sambagirl> chao
<sambagirl> i thought was something secret
<nalioth> no, just testing nowisn's DNS on his box
<kharloss> hi . give me 3 reasons  to change my slackware distro , and become a kubuntu user
<nalioth> wiki.ubuntu.com
<kharloss> some romanian kubuntu user here ?
<nowisn> yeah i got it but now i got to dig up my login secure pass for the router
<nowisn> nal i did connect to my router, what now
<nowisn> ?
<m0ns00n> Helu
<nalioth_zZz> is your router set up properly?
<nowisn> with my main pc yes
<nowisn> but I haven't configured it for linux
<nowisn> the laptop
<nowisn> first time connecting to it
<nalioth_zZz> nowisn: i'd like to help you further, but it's way past my bedtime
<nowisn> no prob me to
<nalioth_zZz> but if your machine can surf the router, i'd check the router
<nowisn> later then and thanks man
<m0ns00n> Anyone else sad about  KDE 3.5's state of text editors?
<mth`MAW> Hi
<nowisn> hey
<m0ns00n> Right now the most powerful text editor out there is Quanta plus
<m0ns00n> Ironic :-D
<m0ns00n> It still introduced some old bugs in 3.5, but still it has project management that works.
<mth`MAW> quanta aint a texteditor!
<m0ns00n> It must suffice!
<m0ns00n> :-)
<m0ns00n> KDE is now a "single file" editor
<m0ns00n> Doesn't have any project management
<m0ns00n> The sessions don't store anything but open files it seems to me
<m0ns00n> And has no tree view over projects/directories
<nowisn> anyone know how to configure a router for internet connection?
<m0ns00n> KDE---sorry KATE
<m0ns00n> :-D
<mth`MAW> m0ns00n: I do not get the point!
<mth`MAW> AH!
<mth`MAW> okay
<m0ns00n> There
<m0ns00n> :-D
<m0ns00n> Anyhow
<m0ns00n> I'm happy, it seems from bugs.kde.org that project management will be back in in a later version of KDE
<m0ns00n> (kde 3.5.1?)
<m0ns00n> Few people who use Kate for projects can use the KDE 3.5 version
<JakubS> oi, dapper upgrade really fscked my initng boot scripts
<JakubS> i wish udev devels stopped breaking stuff every release
<crimsun> we told you not to rely on 1) stability in a development branch; 2) initng  ;)
<JakubS> i never do as told :-)
<JakubS> and without working suspend fast boot is important
<guyabano> :) gudpm people, can someone here please help me install limewire
<guyabano> :) gudpm people, can someone here please help me install limewire
<CarstenP> hi, i want to copy some mp3s on my compact flash card.
<CarstenP> kubunut finds my cf card troubleless, but i cant copy any files on it, because i am only allowed to read files
<shmoolik> hello
<shmoolik> i have a problem evry thing on KDE get open with kate ( like sh files and deb pakages )
<shmoolik> what can i do ?
<guyabano> hi
<shmoolik> hello
<guyabano> whats the command to install jave on my computer?
<guyabano> ?
<guyabano> someone pls help me
<guyabano> i mean java on my computer
<shmoolik> yeah wait a sec i will tell ya
<shmoolik> guyabano: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Codecs#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<guyabano> hei shmoolik
<guyabano> Package j2re1.4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<guyabano> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<guyabano> is only available from another source
<shmoolik> guyabano:  hello
<guyabano> :(
<shmoolik> then flow the help about java  JRE 5.0 Update 6
<shmoolik> i used the  JRE 5.0 Update 6
<Hobbsee> !javadeb
<ubotu> I heard javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<shmoolik> i can't run sh files .... can some one help plz ?
<Hobbsee> !sh
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Do they come in packets of five?
<shmoolik> yeah like firefox-bin
<monsoonmaria> kubuntu rules.
<guyabano> how do i install .bin file
<guyabano> ?
<guyabano> i wanna install jave
<guyabano> java
<seth_k> guyabano, don't install the bin... follow the directions here
<seth_k> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<guyabano> ok ill try
<seth_k> I see shmoolik already linked you to the best directions link
<shmoolik> :) i think so too
<shmoolik> dudes can't any one help me?
<guyabano> shmoolik i tried to follow the instructions and i download the .bin but it cant be installed
<shmoolik> what is the err?
<shmoolik>  i have a problem running apps ... plz help  !
<guyabano> guyabano@guyabano:~/Desktop$ sudo chmod +x /home/guyabano/Desktop/jre-1_5_06-linux-i686.bin
<guyabano> chmod: cannot access `/home/guyabano/Desktop/jre-1_5_06-linux-i686.bin': No such file or directory
<shmoolik> then sudo chmod
<shmoolik> ohhhh .... wait  a sec guyabano
<guyabano> k
<shmoolik> guyabano:  dude  u need to do it with out the sudo
<shmoolik> go to the dir were u have dl the jre
<shmoolik> and there just chmod +x jre
<shmoolik> <press tab>
<shmoolik> then < press enter>
<guyabano> it showed all the files in my Desktop
<guyabano> including the java installer
<guyabano> what do i do?
<shmoolik> what do u mean ?
<shmoolik> type chmod -x jre<press tab>
<guyabano> i did wjhat u said, chmod +x jre <press tab>
<guyabano> when i do that, it only show my files in the table
<shmoolik> try chmod +x jre-1_
<shmoolik> then tab
<guyabano> yeah it worked
<guyabano> yeah it worked back to >>> uyabano@guyabano:~/Desktop$
<guyabano> hey it seems to be working now
<guyabano> im on the license thingy now
<shmoolik> grate
<shmoolik> i m glad i could help ya
<guyabano> ;) im actually downloading limewire
<shmoolik> what is  limewire?
<guyabano> try to search in google
<guyabano> its a downloading program
<guyabano> i use it to download mp3s, ebooks, movies
<guyabano> ;-* ei shmoolik, got to go
<guyabano> thanks for the help
<guyabano> lorena *hugs* shmoolike
<guyabano> lorena *hugs* shmoolik
<guyabano> bye
<ninHer> hi all
<kcheung> !quicktime
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, quicktime is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information on quicktime support or just install the "libquicktime1" package.
<Citydog> !mplayer
<ubotu> well, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_shmoolik> how can i del  symbolic link
<Rayman_> rm
<_shmoolik> thanks
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> if i use ssh i can login in the shell of my system as if i am there.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but i can't istantiate my x system...... so.... no kde.
<Tallia1Kubuntu> isn't there a way to use it from remote?
<Rayman_> Tallia1Kubuntu, System settings -> Sharing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> and what do i need to open a x window?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i don't think that an ssh client under windows works right?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> ooo
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that is VNC
<Tallia1Kubuntu> that is not the same
<someone27> hy
<thoreauputic> wow #kubuntu is quiet today...
<jpatrick> thoreauputic: yep :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> must be because I'm not here ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> </ego>
<Kamping_Kaiser> the internets been quiet today :|
<jpetso> wah! help! my screensavers don't show up in the screensaver control center module anymore!
<jpetso> (Kubuntu Breezy, still on 3.4.3
<jpetso> has anyone got an idea what could be happening here?
<jpetso> ...of course, debug output is quiet as can be.
<jpetso> pretty please?
<paines> hi
<jjesse> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<electuZ> hi kaiser, jjesse, paines
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<slow-motion> hallo
<pinucset> sth for seeing a keyboard in my monitor? ive broken finger and i cant write ok...
<mth`MAW> there is smth. in KDE I took a look o mom polease
<pinucset> mth`MAw thnks!
<fenoamby> hello
<mth`MAW> just tooks a couple of hours ;)
<mth`MAW> hi fenoamby
<fenoamby> i ve got a problem with my printerS
<fenoamby> i can t print on my laserjet before make : chmod 666 /dev/lp0  in the terminal
<mth`MAW> thats sad
<mth`MAW> Damn pinucset I do not find it
<mth`MAW> it was real cool!
<djk_> !info gok
<ubotu> gok: (GNOME Onscreen Keyboard), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.5-1ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 618 kB, Installed size: 9524 kB
<djk_> pinucset: ^^
<mth`MAW> looks fine
<mth`MAW> for him
<pinucset> tahnks pple!
<djk_> !info gtkeyboard
<ubotu> gtkeyboard: (A highly-configurable on-screen keyboard for mouse-typing), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1.1.7-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 350 kB, Installed size: 1096 kB
<pinucset> downloadinff.
<pinucset> one think, i exe gok and...
<pinucset> pinucset@Pinucset:~$ gok
<pinucset> ** ERROR **: Could not locate registry
<pinucset> aborting...
<pinucset> Avortat
<pinucset> pinucset@Pinucset:~$
<jpatrick> morning
<kkathman> good morning jpatrick :)
<man2d> hi all
<atidem> hello
<atidem> how do I enable administrative commands via webinterface in cups?
<mogi> atidem: just guessing: run it as root?
<atidem> I finded solution
<atidem> #adduser cupsys shadow
<atidem> it's typical of debian based system
<kkathman> Riddell you around
<kkathman> he's prolly asleep :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> as if he sleeps ;)
<kkathman> lol prolly
<jpatrick> he was here 2 hours ago
<DanielSHaischt> Riddell: are u there?
<kkathman> ahh its nothing...wanted to let him know I was trying out one of his projects :)
<maxx-730> what project?
<kkathman> he wrote a UML development tool...I was looking for one and stumbled on it through Freshmeat this morning
<jpatrick> kkathman: nwe verison in today
<maxx-730> aha
<maxx-730> Anyway what i wanted to ask was
<jpatrick> Umbrello UML Modeller
<maxx-730> Anyone else not having sound in Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<maxx-730> For me it works in ubuntu
<kkathman> jpatrick:  yes
<maxx-730> And every other distro on the planet
<jpatrick> maxx-730: I don't have sound at all
<kkathman> I have sound in kubuntu just fine..but dont really use it for anything
<maxx-730> I do
<maxx-730> I want to listen to music
<maxx-730> Ah wel i guess ill ask on ubuntuforums.org
<jpatrick> I need a new computer...
<man2d> i too =)
<man2d> buy me computer ^^
<maxx-730> Me too
<Riddell> DanielSHaischt: sort of
<Hyouga_Brait> if i download and use the live CD, if i like, can i install kubuntu from the live CD?
<kkathman> Hey Riddell :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> sambagirl: how did your upgrade go?
* Riddell appologies for the delay in service today, caused by multiple xpdf nonsense
<sambagirl> which one?
<kkathman> Riddell Im trying out your umbrello...was looking for a UML modeler and up popped yours in freshmeat this morning :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> a few days ( a week?) ago we we were talking about apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade
<sambagirl> oh i am working on my new distro TwistOS.
<Riddell> kkathman: good luck
<kkathman> thanks..Riddelll have you ever looked at DBDesigner4 ?
<mister_roboto> Riddell: is umbrello your project?
<Riddell> mister_roboto: yes, to the extent that I get any time to work on it any more (not much)
<Riddell> kkathman: nope
<kkathman> Riddell: its a similar project, works really well on Windows, but the product wont install right under Linux :(
<mister_roboto> Riddell: I tried that a few months ago and was chatting with someone in #umbrello about a bug I found... just cannot remember what it was... hmmm   i really want to use it but it was a  show-stopper as I recall. Was that you I was talking to?
<Riddell> mister_roboto: quite probably
<DanielSHaischt> Riddell: Yesterday I did not manage to get the apt sources for kdenetwork-3.5. You did mention, that I should use >>archive.ubuntu.com<< instead. Unfortunatly I am still getting the 3.4 sources.
<kkathman> mister_roboto: there apparently was some major bug fixes...I got an announcement of it this morning in freshmeat
<mister_roboto> Only reason I ask is I'd still really like to use it and wonder if you've done maintenance on it since then
<mister_roboto> kkathman:  ok thanks...  should try it again
<Riddell> DanielSHaischt: download them manually from archive.ubuntu.com
<mister_roboto> kkathman: using Poseidon now (very very nice) but it's not free in a commercial environment which is where i need it
<Riddell> mister_roboto: well 1.5 is out so the issue might be fixed there
<mister_roboto> kkathman: and, of course, no budget at work, even for a simple tool   <sigh>
<Riddell> mister_roboto: ug, poseidon, hope you have plenty of memory
<kkathman> mister_roboto: if not, and you arent tremendously averse to windows, you should take a look at DBDesigner4 from fabForce, its FOSS and very good
<mister_roboto> Riddell:   yes, that's the problem :)
<kkathman> if umbrello doesnt meet your needs that is
<mister_roboto> Riddell: actually the new Poseidon works great with 512MB
<kkathman> Riddell: your most current version is in the repos?
<mister_roboto> the last few versions
<fenoamby> hello, i ve a big problem with my printers ! someone can help me ?
<mister_roboto> kkathman: DBDesigner?  is that a UML tool?
<kkathman> mister_roboto: yes
<Riddell> kkathman: yes, with KDE 3.5
<kkathman> a very good one under windows....you can try to install the Linux version but I couldnt get it to run
<kkathman> Riddell: I dont have 3.5
<kkathman> will it run ok under 3.4.3
<mister_roboto> kkathman: i'm not religious about OS issues. In fact, I have to use Windows to work from home due to the VPN that is used.
<Riddell> kkathman: get the sources from uml.sf.net
<mister_roboto> kkathman: thanks for the tip
<kkathman> Riddell: yes I got those this morning
<kkathman> mister_roboto: I'd urge you to try to install it under Linux and see if you had the same problems I did. If not, I'd like to talk to you about what you did to get it to work
<mister_roboto> kkathman: I'll give it a go this afternoon.
<kkathman> mister_roboto: right now all my development evironments are under Linux, but my UML is on windows...so I have to design the DB there, export the SQL scripting, transfer it and upload
<kkathman> its a pain
<mister_roboto> kkathman: sounds like :)    i'm only interested in the UML part specifically though, not DB design  (class diagrams, sequence diagrams, state diagrams)
<kkathman> Im more interested in the DB Design and building the ERDs, but DBDesigner can do all that also
<kkathman> Im wondering if Riddell's proggie will output SQL, because thats absolutely necessary for my needs
<kkathman> Im sure it does
<mister_roboto> kkathman: i don't think umbrello does ERD's (or UML2, as I recall)    but I could be totally wrong :)
<Riddell> kkathman: no
<kkathman> ah   crud
<kkathman> oh well
<kkathman> mister_roboto: if you figure out how to get DBDesigner4 to install under Linux I would be forever grateful :)
<mister_roboto> kkathman: ok   have a conf. call coming up soon.   i will play with it later and let you know
<kkathman> thanks man..appreciate your efforts and willingness
<fenoamby> help for my problems of printers ?
<bhna> fenoamby: wich printer?
<djk_> kkathman: can you recommend me some linux-books?
<kkathman> djk_: sure
<kkathman> djk_: what are you looking for?
<fenoamby> canon i865
<djk_> kkathman: well, that's exactly the problem.. i don't know.. I've been asked what i want for christmas..
<kkathman> ahh ok..
<fenoamby> bhna: it s a canon i865 USB with turboprint drivers
<kkathman> djk_: general linux books, there are many...I kinda like the Linux Bible, because it touches on alot of things, albeit superficially in some areas.
<fenoamby> bhna:  and a LAserjet 1100 HP in parallel port
<kkathman> djk_: The O'Reilly books on Linux are very good also
<bhna> fenoamby: please look at www.linuxprinting.org
<fenoamby> bhna: i look on this site but my printer isn t in the list
<kkathman> there is an O'Reilly book on line you can actually use on Debian :)
<bhna> fenoamby: think there no problem with the hp laserjet.
<fenoamby> bhna:  with the hp the problem : i must do in console : chmod 666 /dev/lp0
<fenoamby> it s a problem of user
<djk_> I have the iptables book from O'Reilly... and a command-reference book.. that's about it.. for everything else i just searched online.
<kkathman> djk_: you cant go wrong with O'Reilly books
<kkathman> they have a couple of very good Python books
<fenoamby> bhna: http://www.turboprint.info/  for the driver i d install
<bhna> fenoamby: hp printer http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1100
<poimen> hello
<poimen> I have a probklem installing a module
<poimen> this is the error I get http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/455534
<bhna> fenoamby: think canon has a cups driver on there homepage
<bhna> fenoamby: are your user a groupmember of lpadmin?
<fenoamby> bhna:  i have a problem in the setting system, i can t acess to USERS and GROUPS
<bhna> fenoamby: use the aministrator mode also for the printer installation
<fenoamby> bhna:  yes, i use the root mode
<bhna> fenoamby: have no idea, maybe you ask Riddel
<fenoamby> bhna: i think it s a problem of administration for my usb port
<fenoamby> bhna: my work is in queue for my i865
<fenoamby> bhna: i don t want to reboot on windowsXP for printing my works
<freelove> fresh install of kubuntu...after a few reboots...i land up in console...kde starts only when i type startx...help!!!
<jpatrick> freelove: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<freelove> jpatrick: what will this do jpatrick?
<jpatrick> freelove: restart KDM
<freelove> jpatrick: right now im in kubuntu...after typing startx......im upgrading right now with apt-get upgrade...hoping that the prob will be solved:(
<freelove> jpatrick: i dont wanna say it but kubuntu breezy IS quite buggy....in comparison kubuhoary never gave me any probs.....
<freelove> jpatrick: my pppoe connection doesn't start at boot time.....any way to fix this?
<freelove> jpatrick: although during pppoeconf i set it to start at boot...
<jpatrick> freelove: no idea
<freelove> :(
<freelove> what does this klipper tool actually do?
<freelove> what use can i put it to?
<jpatrick> freelove: saves your copies
<jpatrick> of text
<freelove> but i guess it saves some of my actions too??
<jpatrick> nope
<mogi> nope, only text
<freelove> i can see that it has stored some file locations too........
<freelove> or local urls of some of my home files......
<jpatrick> oh and files you've copied and pasted
<freelove> yaaaaa now i got it:)
<freelove> how do i copy text off it?
<mogi> Shift+Insert
<freelove> ok
<mogi> freelove: what do you mean pppoe doesnt start at boottime?
<mogi> has anyone else tried it?
<djk_> tried what
<mogi> tried pppoe at bootup with the latest kubuntu?
<djk_> latest being breezy or dapper?
<mogi> breezy ;-D
<djk_> then yes, I have.
<mogi> 'tworks?
<djk_> yes
<mogi> well freelove is having problems with it
<mogi> what are the odds of meeting Mark Shuttleworth her?
<mogi> here*
<freelove> ya it doesnt start for me at boottime,....
<freelove> :(
<djk_> freelove: it always just did for me, so no idea. check if you really set it up to start at boot..
<toby> I have a mouse connected to my serial port and also one connected via usb. At the moment, only the USB one works. To make the other one work, do I just change
<hussam> Is this a known bug? OO.o 1.9.129 sometims crashes when I save a .doc file after inserting an image.
<toby> Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"
<toby> to point to the serial port in my xorg.conf?
<Noelas> hi
<bobobob333> Just out of curiosity, why are the KDE 3.5 packages relegated to a seperate repository and not moved into the main breezy repository? Is KDE 3.5 considered unstable?
<bobobob333> Noelas: hello
<Noelas> I have a question and hope for help
<Noelas> is there something like a live-CD from kubuntu (like knoppix) which automatically detects sound, modem, X-Server and so on
<toby> bobobob333: FWIW I installed it yesterday with no probs using adept
<Noelas> it should support a harddrive installation
<Noelas> should work in vmware
<Noelas> is there something like that?
<bobobob333> Noelas: yes
<bobobob333> Noelas: I'll get you the link
<Noelas> bobobob333, thank you very much for your help!
<bobobob333> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso is the x86 archetecture. Other archetectures are listed under "downloads" on kubuntu.org
<Noelas> how can I know what archetecture I have=
<Noelas> I normally nowload i686 packages
<freelove> serial mouse does not work in kubuntu.....i had to edit xorg........
<bobobob333> Noelas: then you want the x86 architecture
<Noelas> ok ... may I ask you 2 or 3 more questions please?
<bobobob333> but of course
<Noelas> thank you very much
<Noelas> I used Mepis...  Mepis is like knoppix, only better, and made for HD Installations ...
<bobobob333> just a note: in internet nettiquette, it is polite to not ask to ask questions and simply to ask them
<Noelas> one time, I did:
<Noelas> apt-get install xpdf
<Noelas> it begun d9ownloading  glibc6  sources and I HAD to update glibc6
<Noelas> it was bad ...
<jpatrick> bobobob333: Breezy repos are frozen
<Noelas> I got a lot of other problems because Mepis uses  testing / unstable packages
<bobobob333> jpatrick: okay; thanks
<Noelas> is  the LIVE-CD of KUBUNTU based on stable packages?
<jpatrick> bobobob333: thus new packages can't go there
<bobobob333> Noelas: it is
<bobobob333> Noelas: Kubuntu is one of the most stable distributions I have ever used\
<jpatrick> Noelas: get the Flight-1 CD if you want unstable
<toby> Is there an equivalent of harddrake for kubuntu? An app that lists hardware much like device manager in XP?
<jpatrick> toby: KInfoCenter
<Noelas> thats what I want ... a stable and working distro
<Noelas> does kubuntu use the official "stable" packages from Debian?
<Noelas> or does it have an own repository?
<bobobob333> Noelas: No because the "stable" packages from debian are too old
<toby> jpatrick: thx
<bobobob333> Noelas: It is based off of debian "unstable", but they only take the stable ones
<jpatrick> Noelas: Kubuntu == stablized Debian unstable
<freelove> oo shoul be replaced with koffice in future releases imho:)
<jpatrick> freelove: discussed.......... many times
<Noelas> okay I see ...
<bobobob333> jpatrick: what were the results of the discussions? Are they planning on any chances?
<jpatrick> bobobob333: overall: no
<freelove> jpatrick: really? so whats verdict?
<Noelas> the LIVE CD .... why isn't it listed in the "download" section of kubuntu.org?  Isn't it an official CD?  Does it have an own website?
<bobobob333> Noelas: it is listed on the download section
<bobobob333> Noelas: towards the bottom
<jpatrick> Noelas: click one of the links and you'll be taken to a mirror with the CDs
<Noelas> I try to describe it better:
<Noelas> I was on   http://www.kubuntu.org/download.php
<Noelas> I clicked on a german mirror
<Noelas> now I am on  http://mirrors.flosoft.biz/projects/kubuntu/
<Noelas> there is a CD ISO i386 Install
<Noelas> CD ISO: AMD 64 - Install
<Noelas> Link
<Noelas> CD ISO: PowerPC - Install
<Noelas> thats all
<Noelas> no live cd
<jpatrick> Noelas: choose another one
<bobobob333> (another mirror)
<jpatrick> bobobob333 & freelove : http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuOfficeSuite?highlight=%28KOffice%29
<bobobob333> thanks jpatrick
<Noelas> found it
<Noelas> thank you! :)
<Noelas> Last problem:   What is the difference between the "normal"  Kubuntu CD,   and the LIVE-CD of Kubuntu?   Is the "normal" CD any better?
<jpatrick> Noelas: normal CD ?
<jpatrick> Noelas: there only is an install/live CD
<bobobob333> Noelas: the "install" CD allows you to install Kubuntu to a harddisk. The live CD lets you boot Ubuntu
<Noelas> normal = install cd
<Noelas> the live CD has no "install" option?
<bobobob333> if you want to use Ubuntu on a permanent basis, you want the install CD. The Live CD is like KNoppix
<bobobob333> NOelas: no
<bobobob333> the live CD has no install option
<Noelas> ok...  how hard will it be to get sound and X with Kubuntu Install CD ?
<Noelas> I was not able to get it done with Debian
<bobobob333> Noelas: it configures it automatically for you
<Noelas> I am using Windows XP on a Toshiba Laptop,   Kubuntu will run in VMWARE
<bobobob333> Noelas: if the hardware is supported
<bobobob333> Noelas: It will probably work without a hitch
<bobobob333> Noelas: naturally though, just in case it does not, you do not want to delete windows
<bobobob333> Noelas: instead, you will want to make a dual-boot configuration
<Noelas> well I would like to delete windows,  but it offers some comfort on a laptop ...
<Noelas> example:  WLAN access in internet cafes
<Noelas> UMTS Connect Cards for Internet whereever I am
<Noelas> I guess Kubuntu will not be able to handle this
<jpatrick> Noelas: who knows?
<Noelas> if I use vmware,  Internet will work automatically
<jpatrick> it might...
<Noelas> because its a laptop ... nether knoppix, not kanotix and mepis were able to get WLAN work
<bobobob333> Noelas: Using ndiswrapper, it is possible to make many wireless cards work. However, it requires a great deal of effort
<Noelas> and the UMTS Connect Card is not supported by linux
<Noelas> I could not find drivers for it
<Noelas> its from www.a1.net
<Noelas> (austria)
<bobobob333> Noelas: let me check that for you
<Noelas> name:  Vodafone Connect card  (UMTS * EDGE)
<_ismael> HOLA
<_ismael> HOLA
<Noelas> hola _ismael
<jpatrick> _ismael: hola/hello
<lorion> anyone connect kubuntu to an HDTV?
<_ismael> tengo una  kuubuntu breezy, he confiigurado mi impresora  pero no consigo arrancar cups
<jpatrick> _ismael: #kubuntu-es por favor
<_ismael> sorry
<_ismael> there aren't any person  in es. I goint to try write in english
<bobobob333> Noelas: once you have Ubuntu installed, it is possible that https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto may help you get your wireless card to work.
<Flying_Eagle>  i updated to kde 3.5 and now kopete shows the offline contacts shortly when i switch the availability-modes. is this intentionally?
<Flying_Eagle> nobody in #kopete answers
<jpatrick> Flying_Eagle: I have that bug too
<Flying_Eagle> k
<kkathman> its probably a 3.5 anomaly
<Flying_Eagle> i wasnt sure IF its a bu
<Flying_Eagle> g
<_ismael> I have a kubuntu breezy and I have install my printer. It's detected but when I try go up  the server cups, it's impossible
<kkathman> most all of the 3.5 apps have some problems, because they were not synched with 3.5...at least not yet
<kkathman> thats why people should wait on it, imho
<jpatrick> Flying_Eagle: shout about it @ http://bugs.kde.org
<lwizardl> hi
<mister_roboto> kkathman: I took a look at the dbdesigner page. what makes you think it's a UML tool?
<jpatrick> first search :)
<_ismael> hhiiiiiiiiiii
<kkathman> mister_roboto: I've used it for sometime and it is :)
<Flying_Eagle> jpatrick, this would be something like _work_...
<mister_roboto> kkathman: does it do all the UML diagrams/
<Noelas> bobobob333, thank you for the link,  I was on the phone
<lwizardl> can i use gedit to edit my video card monitor settings
<Noelas> thank you very much
<kkathman> well maybe not a UML tool per se...but a Database Design tool which I really need
<kkathman> mister_roboto: ERD's yes, UML...I thought so, but perhaps not
<kkathman> but definitely ERDS
<_ismael> help me please!!!!!!!!!
<kkathman> typically most packages that do one, do the other
<mister_roboto> kkathman: uhhhh  ERD is not a UML diagram
<kkathman> yes I know
<bobobob333> Noelas: np
<mister_roboto> kkathman: i have not seen one such tool (does both)
<kkathman> mister_roboto: I know several commercial tools that do both
<mister_roboto> kkathman: such as?
<kkathman> Compass
<kkathman> thats the one our developers use at our corp office
<kkathman> there are a couple of others I would need to get the names of
<kkathman> one is really popular
<kkathman> anyway...Im sorry to send you on a wild goose chase :)
<kkathman> appreciate your attention :)
<mister_roboto> kkathman: trying to find the compass page...
<kkathman> I believe thats what its called...maybe Kompass or something like that...I hear them talk about it all the time
<_ismael> hii
<kkathman> mister_roboto: on the low end I think SmartDraw does the basics of the drawing I think
<Noelas> is kubuntu as good as ubuntu,  or are there development differences?   Is it maybe better to install  ubuntu,  and then  KDE ?
<jpatrick> Noelas: yes
<jpatrick> (for first question)
<mister_roboto> kkathman: what i'm looking for specifically is a UML tool that maintains the semantics across diagrams. if i create a class on the class diagram, i expect to be able to stick it on a sequence diagram and call operations on it without having to retype the operation names... that sort of thing.
<mister_roboto> kkathman: not something that just draws the symbols
<kkathman> Ahh I remember the product now...its Erwin
<kkathman> thats the other one that our company uses
<kkathman> I think its by Computer Associates
<jpatrick> hello libben
<libben> ello
<libben> +h
<libben> finally friday
<libben> just got of work.
<jpatrick> libben: I've got a school holiday :)
<libben> someones lucky =)
<kkathman> mister_roboto: the Kompas...its OR-Compass
<kkathman> thats the product
<jpatrick> then again a have a 8-page essay to write
<jpatrick> by Monday
<libben> im planning to educate myself to linux tech or mac tech.
<mister_roboto> kkathman: last time i used erwin (couple of years ago) it did not do UML. are you sure it does UML now?
<hussam> Can somebody help? OO.o 1.9.129 keeps crashing on me when I save a .doc file after inserting an image into the document.
<djk_> hussam: try #openoffice.org
<kkathman> mister_roboto: from a FOSS standpoint I hear that ArgoUML is very good, but I've never used it
<kkathman> mister_roboto: Erwin...not sure..its an older tool that was used...I believe OR-Compass is an older tool also.
<mister_roboto> kkathman: yes, it is. but it's called poseidon now and it's what i've been using :)   (gentleware.com)
<kkathman> mister_roboto: ArgoUML = Poseidon?
<kkathman> or OR-Compass?
<mister_roboto> kkathman: but poseidon is not free for commercial use, only for personal use      yes, argo is now poseidon
<hussam> djk_: I did, they said I should upgrade to 2.0.0 although I can't since kubuntu has 1.9.129
<kkathman> ohhh it used to be F/OSS though didnt it?
<djk_> hussam: you can...
<kkathman> mister_roboto: anyway...I apologize for sending you down a road you didnt necessarily wish to traverse :)
<hussam> djk_: there is no 2.0 backport yet, unless I am mistaken
<djk_> hussam: add this: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./   to your sources.list
<mister_roboto> kkathman:  ummm hold on... i think i'm wrong.   looks like poseidon is a fork of argo but argo seems to be maintained by tigris now
<IULIUS23ro> hi all
<mister_roboto> (argouml.tigris.org)
<kkathman> I just need a good Design tool that will allow me to visually design a relational architected DB, then create a SQL upload file to things like phpmyadmin
<kkathman> thats why DBDesigner4 was very attractive...works VERY good on windows.
<IULIUS23ro> i need an iptables with gui?
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: I dunno do you?
<hussam> djk_: how do I know if this crash is actually fixed in 2.0 final?
<IULIUS23ro> who can tell me a software
<IULIUS23ro> i need an iptables with gui
<IULIUS23ro> :))
<kkathman> IULIUS23ro: firestarter
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<jpatrick> IULIUS23ro: Guarddog
<djk_> hussam: i don't know. but if the OOo people said so, it probably is.
<kkathman> jpatrick: another good one
<kkathman> funny that kubuntu doesnt seem to have a gui tools for iptables accessible...unless I've missed it
<jpatrick> kkathman: Guarddog's cool
<mister_roboto> kkathman:  FYI, from argo's page on tigris...    ArgoUML is licensed under the BSD license which also allows extensions to be commercialized.
<mister_roboto> The company Gentleware offers such an extension under the name Poseidon for UML.
<lwizardl> can i use gedit to edit my video card monitor settings?
<kkathman> I dont use iptables, because I have a hard firewall with my router
<kkathman> mister_roboto: ahh ok
<kkathman> lwizardl: gedit is a gnome text file editor
<jpatrick> lwizardl: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lwizardl> kkathman: i know i've got both gnome and kde installed and can use gnome apps in kde fine
<jpatrick> lwizardl: or use: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<lwizardl> becuase i need my max res size
<lwizardl> i don't like 1024x768
<jpatrick> lwizardl: type: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg` into the konsole
<lwizardl> ok
<lwizardl> now its asking questions
<lwizardl> nv or nvidia?
<freelove> upgraded to kde 3.5........now i dont see shutdown or restart option....only end session!!!!:(
<hussam> Riddell: hi, is there going to be an update for kde 3.4.3 for this? http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20051207-1.txt
<jpatrick> hussam: I think that's what he's working on
<hussam> jpatrick: ok cool.
<jpatrick> hussam: "[15:59:59]  * Riddell appologies for the delay in service today, caused by multiple xpdf nonsense"
<freelove> upgraded to kde 3.5........now i dont see shutdown or restart option....only end session!!!!:( plz help me...........
<jpatrick> freelove: you logged-in via startx
<hussam> jpatrick: oh, sorry I missed that
<_ismael> hb
<jpatrick> freelove: thus there is no shut down button
<freelove> jpatrick: when will my woes end....now ive to reinstall ubuntu...then kubuntu-desktop......this kubuntu clean install is giving me endless probs:(
<freelove> how do i know whats my IP address?
<jpatrick> freelove: www.showmyip.com
<laser_tk> myip.dk
<freelove> and without internet is there a way to know the IP address?
<hussam> freeloveL ifconfig
<freelove>  huh? then what does hostname -i do??
<kkathman> freelove: just run ifconfig and you can get your ip address
<kkathman> if you are connected of course :)
<djk_> or just  ip a
<freelove> djk_: what does hostname -i do?
<vblanton> anyone know how to get the utility unrar so I can open .rar files?
<crimsun> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<kkathman> howdy crimsun :)
<kkathman> freelove  type man hostname at a konsole
<crimsun> hey kkathman :)
<Tm_T> hello all
<djk_> why is the unrar-free version even in the repos when it doesn't work anyway?
<kkathman> freelove: when you are unsure what a command does, try "man" on the command at a console and that will tell you
<crimsun> djk_: ...because it's Free, as in DFSG-free.
<crimsun> djk_: and it does work for archives created with rar 2.x
<freelove> ok....thanks.......
<djk_> crimsun: yea okay, but rar 2.x is a bit old ..
<crimsun> djk_: still supportable
<djk_> i suppose so.
<Tm_T> djk_: and it's easy to avoid whole rar, just don't download "warez"
<Tm_T> and hit all your friends who uses rar packaging
<djk_> Tm_T: aha.. rar is now connected with warez..
<kkathman> not everything in rars are warez tho
<Tm_T> not all, see the second line of mine =)
<kkathman> rar isnt bad, but I like things that cross platform :)
<kkathman> and are a bit more contemporary
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> well, that little what I know about warez scene, they mostly use rar packaging
<djk_> mostly..
<kkathman> well that and illegal movies
<kkathman> but maybe you call that warez also
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> I used rar something like 8 years ago
<kkathman> yeah
<kkathman> its old school for sure
<Tm_T> found it restrictive in that time
<djk_> kkathman: most releases are splitted into rars ..only later on in the chain you find unrared movies/etc ;)
<kkathman> but still alot of people use it for very large files
<kkathman> which makes sense I guess
<Tm_T> kkathman: to me it doesn't make sense
<freelove> news! i'll be doing clean install of edubuntu tomorrow:)....and replace buggy kubuntu:(
<Tm_T> freelove: nooooooooooooooooooo
<kkathman> Tm_T: well the original purpose of rars, was to take a, say, 200-300mb file, and allow progressive download...i.e. for people on dialup
<Tm_T> (going on endlessly echoing in the sky)
<freelove> lol....what to do when kubuntu gives me so many probs:(
<kkathman> and also a way to repair or get missing pieces without downloading the whole thing
<kkathman> so to that end..it was ok
<Tm_T> kkathman: hm, what's differences to better supported formats?
<kkathman> freelove: take them one by one and fix them,  or start over and re-install
<kkathman> Tm_T: Oh..I agree...better formats (more contemporary) are better...but back then that was a good, safe approach
<kkathman> and it made sense
<freelove> kkathman: ive reinstalled kubuntu tons of times....dont wanna do it again....
<freelove> but good news is: i'll be installing kubuntu-desktop over edubuntu:D
<Tm_T> kkathman: err, back then, arj and zip was more widely supported and did the same job I think
<kkathman> freelove: I dont know what you are doing then...Ive installed it maybe 10-15 times and never had one single problem...this is on a variety of hardware also
<freelove> that way ive seen that things work quite flawlessly......
<kkathman> well maybe your problem is that...you keep installing over things :)
<kkathman> rather than cleanly
<freelove> kkathman: my luck......what else can i say.....but hoary never gave me any probs...and niether did ubuntu/edubuntu breezy......
<kkathman> if you REALLY want to get a clean install...install UBUNTU, then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<djk_> crimsun: why isn't unace2.5 in the repos? unace 1.2 really doesn't work for anything..
<freelove> kkathman: jus now i did CLEAN install wiping off my home & / :)
<kkathman> freelove: dont know what to tell you...I just havent had a single install prob with any release
<djk_> kkathman: are you saying that installing kubuntu right away is a dirty install :p
<freelove> kkathman: :(
<kkathman> no djk
<freelove> djk_: yes
<freelove> installing it ON TOP of ubuntu or edubuntu makes things work....but only for me i guess:(
<kkathman> freelove: what other problems do you experience?
<kkathman> lets dont throw the baby out with the bathwater
<Flammia> hey... what's the Linux equivalent to ipconfig??
<kkathman> Flammia: ifconfig
<Flammia> thanks
<kkathman> np
<Flammia> and I'd throw the baby out... those things are nothing but trouble
<freelove> kkathman: kdm just wont start....ive to login in console mode...then startx manually........this gives rise to another prob....i dont see shutdown option when i log out......
<freelove> kkathman: plus my pppoe connection isnt started at boot-time......
<kkathman> freelove: when you say "it wont start"  how far does it get?
<freelove> it simply lands me into console mode...with the login prompt...
<freelove> ive to login this way...then do startx
<freelove> only then kde starts...
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> well thats easy to fix... you get a normal splash screen then?
<freelove> anyways forget it......i'd love to have edubuntu:) with kde.......
<freelove> kkathman: yes splash screen is there......
<freelove> kkathman: u know any fixes?
<kkathman> freelove: it sounds as if something went haywire with your inittab
<kkathman> that would cause your runlevel to be wrong and not have shutdown options
<freelove> i dunno...but i didnt mess with an config files or did anything......
<kkathman> because your internet didnt start...that could be a prob with inetd
<Flammia> can Linux machines read CDs burnt in Windows XP??
<crimsun> Flammia: yes
<Flammia> hmmmm..... thanks...
<kkathman> so...what this all sounds like is that during the install, the kubuntu process in encountering some sort of exception situation
<freelove> kkathman: someone told me that bcoz i started kde with startx, so i dont see shutdown option.......
<kkathman> freelove: I wonder if your are answering the install questions correctly
<freelove> exception situation? like what? and why ubuntu doesnt give such probs?
<freelove> kkathman: it doesnt ask too many install questions
<kkathman> freelove: I dont know you need to check some of your config files like inittab and inetd, etc and compare them to someone that has a working kubuntu
<freelove> kkathman: i dont know any geeky linux fans in my city......so its no use....im waiting for dapper:) i'd love to see kubuntu boot faster and more stable..
<kkathman> crimsun might know which config file the kdm=kde statement goes in
<kkathman> freelove: please qualify that...kubuntu/ubuntu install and boot very well and very stable...its you that is having an issue
<kkathman> dapper wont change that I dont think
<freelove> hmm....on a diff note it would be better if edubuntu were kde-based...kids would like it more:D
<insanekane> freelove: :)
<kkathman> freelove: if you DID install ubuntu with no problems, why didnt you just do an apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<freelove> kkathman: but i saw it in goals wiki...that a faster boot is on the cards......
<manveru> make the way free for kedubuntu! :)
<kkathman> freelove: I meant the stability
<manveru> the future of ubuntu is e17 ^^
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> i doubt that..but who knows :)
<freelove> kkathman: i did that.....but i thought lets try clean install of kubutnu again...maybe it'll work? but it didnt.....but i did save my var/cache/apt/archives folder:)
<kkathman> ok
<manveru> kkathman: well, give it a year or two... this project sure has energy to get its own eubuntu or something
<freelove> manveru: u mean kubuntu? long live kubuntu:D
<manveru> well, it will live
<manveru> especially with the release of KDE4.0
<freelove> yummmyyyyy
<manveru> but i really love my e17 too...
<dipnlik> hi all. I really liked the DejaVu Condensed fonts, and now i'm looking for a good monospaced font. what do you suggest me to use?
<manveru> too bad kontact doesn't work well with it...
<manveru> dipnlik: that's a mater of taste...
<manveru> +t
<manveru> you really want us to vote for the look of your desktop?
<dipnlik> manveru: no, i want you to vote for good monospaced fonts
<manveru> no idea... give me a choice :)
<dipnlik> manveru: ok, not "good" fonts, but "fonts you like"
<manveru> i really like the 'Linux' font ^^
<manveru> but to be honest, i never ever looked up what fonts i use... i'm fine with the standards
<dipnlik> manveru: i like the antialiasing (or something) effect that the Courier 10 Pitch font has
<bobobob333> I love Bitsream, personally
<manveru> if there was a font named 'MonoSpaced' i would go for it
<dipnlik> bobobob333: me too. but I want something with the effect that Courier 10 Pitch has, is is very pretty
<dipnlik> bobobob333: a Bitstream or DejaVu with these "effects" would be great
<manveru> i lived with KDE before there was any anti-aliasing and almost didn't notice the transition to anti-aliasing... despite of the fact that i see the text on my screen all day long...
<freelove> ok ive to go now.....goodnight all:)
<manveru> freelove: gn8 - sleep tight :)
<dipnlik> manveru: there is a Monospace here, very nice indeed.
<freelove> manveru: :D
<dipnlik> manveru: I liked Bitstream and no antialiasing before starting to use DejaVu Condensed with antialias
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/fonts-1.png
<Tm_T> my font settings ;)
<manveru> hmm, no idea what fonts i have... *goes digging*
<manveru> DejaVu Sans, all over...
<Flammia> Is it normal to have to unmount a CD before being able to eject it??
<manveru> Flammia: yeah
<manveru> using the desktop-icon>right-click>eject should handle that automatically though
<dipnlik> Tm_T: will take a look :)
<dipnlik> Tm_T: oh, weird! :P
<Tm_T> dipnlik: what's weird?
<dipnlik> Tm_T: monospace everywhere
<Tm_T> ofcourse
<Tm_T> there's nothing weird in it
<manveru> monospace feels good
<dipnlik> Tm_T: it looks weird, but maybe i'll try it someday
<manveru> for programmers i suppose
<Tm_T> haha
<dipnlik> LOL
<Tm_T> dipnlik: ah, and that monospace mod ... it's my mod based on crystal clear
<manveru> Tm_T: your settings feel good on my screen - reminded me to change Konversation to monospaced as well...
<Tm_T> heh
<dipnlik> Tm_T: one more to your team :)
<djk_> mmh, just played something in wine and now my screen is 640*480..
* dipnlik wants DejaVu Mono Condensed
<manveru> but i have the general size to 9... it's too hard to read otherwise
<Tm_T> manveru: it depends
<manveru> of course
<djk_> actually, the resolution still is 1280*1024. but everything i displayed in a 640*480 size..how do i fix that
<Flammia> hey... anyone in here use .OGM files??
<manveru> djk_: restart X?
<manveru> djk_: nah, there is some setting in kcontrol for resolution
<djk_> manveru: that setting _is_ 1280*1024...
<manveru> change it, change it back, apply
<manveru> something _should
<manveru> _ happen...
<djk_> thanks..
<musashiden> hmm, when i try to do sudo -s, i get this error
<musashiden> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec  9 23:09:59 2005
<musashiden> what does it means?
<manveru> hmm, you've got windows on your pc?
<musashiden> nope
<musashiden> just kubuntu breezy
<manveru> that's interesting then :)
<manveru> you're some timezones ahead
<manveru> musashiden: try following - go to bios, change you pc-clock about 5 hours back
<manveru> on next start, linux should correct the time
<manveru> (somebody got a better idea?)
<musashiden> ok, will do. thanks for the help
<djk_> manveru: changing the clock within linux?
<manveru> please check back to tell if it worked out
<musashiden> ok
<manveru> djk_: you did read that :)
<manveru> i feel like giving hackish advice today...
<dipnlik> manveru: ok, now tell me a hack to download mp3 files from gmail using konqueror (it plays the file on the embedded player here =\ )
<manveru> use wget... :)
<manveru> or use right mouse-click
<dipnlik> manveru: right mouse doesn't work
<dipnlik> s/mouse/click/
<manveru> you could delete the .mp3 extension from konqueror
<manveru> but that's a bit too intrusive
<manveru> how about using dillo/firefox/lynx whatever?
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> no
<manveru> there was some combination of ctrl|alt+mouse
<manveru> i guess you could even take the link, copy it in a mail, send it to yourself, rightclick the link and save it
<manveru> or use gmailfs... you could dl it directly then :)
* manveru shuts up and goes back to his own stuff
<musashiden> ok, that fixed the time issue
<musashiden> and now i need help with compiling kinstaller
<musashiden> i get this error:
<jpatrick> musashiden: use pastebin if big
<musashiden> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<musashiden> its just one line :)
<manveru> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<manveru> musashiden: btw, good to know it worked :)
<musashiden> uh huh
<dipnlik> manveru: guess i'll remove the mp3 entry from konqi :P
<manveru> dipnlik: you are really bound to konqueror?
<dipnlik> manveru: in fact I prefer Opera, but konqueror is nice, i'd really like to use it as my default browser :S
<manveru> hmm, i use my browsers as needed...
<manveru> even did my own light-weight ruby/qt browser :) [using the kio-interface of course] 
<manveru> since konqueror takes some time to start on my old hardware
<dipnlik> manveru: P3 550, 128 MB RAM here, acceptable performance
<jpatrick> dipnlik: same here
<manveru> but it still takes ~3 seconds...
<The_Ace> Hi, just switched from slackware to kubuntu, how do manually install packages that I've downloaded to my local harddrive?
<manveru> !apt-get
<ubotu> somebody said apt-get was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<jpatrick> The_Ace: `sudo dpkg -i  <package name>.deb`
<dipnlik> manveru: haha, you're really hard you your hardware, things here take let's say 10 seconds to start :P
<The_Ace> thank you
<manveru> of course :)
<manveru> i want instant browsing
<dipnlik> lynx comes to the rescue /o/
<dipnlik> links2 -g :)
<manveru> w3m here :)
<hussam> how can I find the md5 sum of an iso image?
<manveru> md5sum file
<hussam> that is any iso image
<dipnlik> manveru: no, links2 -g , way better! :P
<musashiden> hmm, another compilation error
<jpatrick> musashiden: yes?
<manveru> musashiden: kde headers?
<musashiden> yah
<musashiden> kde headers
<manveru> i just forgot the command for ubotu...
<musashiden> lol
<manveru> !kde-sources
<ubotu> manveru: Do they come in packets of five?
<jpatrick> musashiden: kdelibs4-dev
<musashiden> thanks
<manveru> yeah :)
<manveru> !kdelibs
<ubotu> Not a clue, manveru
<manveru> hmm, i really have to learn them more
<musashiden> err, wth?
<musashiden> E: Broken packages
<hussam> manveru: md5sum file.iso retruns nothing
<manveru> it should
<manveru> but it takes some time
<jpatrick> hussam: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#tipsntrix
<musashiden> what do they mean by the packages being broken? :/
<jpatrick> musashiden: unable to install
<manveru> musashiden: what are you trying to compile?
<musashiden> kinstaller
<jpatrick> manveru: kinstaller
<manveru> ?
<manveru> !info kinstaller
<manveru> what the heck is that?
<musashiden> google it :)
<hussam> manveru, jpatrick: it worked but it did take a while
<hussam> thanks
<jpatrick> manveru: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=19464
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> i really prefer checkinstaller
<jpatrick> manveru: i prefer dpkg-buildpackage :)
<manveru> ^^
<musashiden> so anyways, how can i fix this broken packages error?
<manveru> well, checkinstall being a frontend for that
<manveru> musashiden: when we know what exactly is broken we might help
<jpatrick> musashiden: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<musashiden> libarts1-dev
<musashiden> thats the broken package
<jpatrick> musashiden: remove that
<musashiden> Depends: libarts1-dev (>= 1.4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<jpatrick> ah
<musashiden> well?..
<jpatrick> sudo apt-get updaet
<jpatrick> update*
<musashiden> iam still getting the same error
<ClayG> are you using non ubuntu repos in your sources.list?
<ClayG> This has been the cause of that error time and time again for me.
<jpatrick> musashiden: what arch are you on?
<musashiden> kubuntu breezy
<musashiden> ClayG: just the amarok deb line
<jpatrick> musashiden: i386, amd64?
<musashiden> jpatrick: i386
<jpatrick> musashiden: gimme a few minutes I'll package it for you
<musashiden> thanks
<nalioth> musashiden: that would do it
<nalioth> it is not advised to use non ubuntu pkgs, because of problems like this
<ClayG> nalioth: has told me a few things, that when doubted; resulted in problems
<ClayG> one time I couldnt even access my computer
<jpatrick> nalioth: I make packages for Kubuntu
<musashiden> nalioth: its just the latest amarok package. i dont thing it has much to do with the kde libs
<musashiden> oh, cool. a developer :o
<nalioth> jpatrick: i'm just stating a known fact about mixing repos
<nalioth> jpatrick: by all means pkg away :)
<jpatrick> nalioth: glad to!
<jpatrick> nalioth: did you say something?
<musashiden> akward
<jpatrick> musashiden: I'm doing it
<musashiden> hmm?
<lwizardl> hi
<nalioth> jpatrick: just a /notice
<jpatrick> want PM?
<lwizardl> anyone have luck with rars?
<musashiden> lwizardl: nope
<musashiden> jpatrick: me?
<jpatrick> musashiden: no nalioth
<musashiden> oh
<lwizardl> i have unrar installed but nothing seems to understand them
<jpatrick> lwizardl: multiverse
<lwizardl> jpatrick: i have multiverse and universe enabled already
<crimsun> it's called unrar-nonfree
<nalioth> lwizardl: use unrar-nonfree
<angasule> is it possible to install just a certain package from multiverse? like unrar-nonfree?
<nalioth> angasule: of course
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone here use Xen on kernel 2.6.14.3? can it be done?
<lwizardl> Package unrar-nonfree is not available
<crimsun> with vanilla 2.6.14.3? yes.
<angasule> I don't want anything else from multiverse, so, anything in special I should do?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell angasule about repos
<angasule> good ubotu
<angasule> thanks nalioth
<jpatrick> musashiden: I'm making your pkg as fast as I can :)
<nalioth> angasule: enable universe and multiverse repos, update your apt, and i think you'll find more than one intersting thing
<ClayG> just dont mess with automatix, whatever you do
<musashiden> jpatrick: take your time, iam not in a hurry to get kinstaller fixed
<musashiden> jpatrick: so once you get the pkg done i just do apt-get update then apt-get upgrade ?
<jpatrick> musashiden: no
<jpatrick> musashiden: dpkg -i
<angasule> nalioth: I already have universe, but I don't generally want multiverse stuff (just unrar for now)
<jpatrick> nalioth: if you want see: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<nalioth> angasule: haveing multiverse enabled doesnt make you use any of it
<ClayG> is there a command line program that works like thunderbird? where I dont need to to with fetchmail or getmail?
<musashiden> jpatrick: oh, gotcha
<angasule> ok, just wanted to be sure, thanks
<pagux> hello friends
<pagux> :-)
<hussam> manveru, jpatrick: is there anyway I can check the CD after I burn the image against the md5sum I obtained earlier?
<pagux> how i can set up path variable at start up and other evniorment variables
<pagux> in rhel i used to do it in /etc/profile
<crimsun> system-wide or per-user?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell hussam about verify
<pagux> both
<pagux> some system some user
<crimsun> pagux: ...system-wide is inherited by users.
<crimsun> pagux: you'd change /etc/profile
<crimsun> pagux: per-user, assuming bash, use ~/.bashrc and make sure it's uncommented in ~/.bash_profile
<pagux> i did that my path is not getting changed
<pagux> :-(
<crimsun> what did you do?
<Roey> hey cr
<Roey> crimsun:
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<chaoticgeek> hey all
<ubotu> guten tag, chaoticgeek
<Roey> crimsun:  I've learned how to use fakeroot/make-kpkg
<hussam> nalioth: want to verify the physical burned CD not the iso image
<pagux> added lines
<Roey> crimsun:  thank you for pointing it to me all those months ago.
<crimsun> Roey: np
<crimsun> pagux: please be more precise
<nalioth> hussam: that can be verified in the same manner  md5sum /dev/cdrom  iirc
<angasule> hmm, it seems to be downloading packages from backports when I hit upgrade
<nalioth> angasule: do you have backports enabled?
<jpatrick> musashiden: please wait - building-package
<ClayG> nalioth: since ubuntu can't use debian repos...is it the same with debian, can they use ubuntu repos?
<musashiden> jpatrick: i told you, take your time.
<nalioth> ClayG: i dont think either one would benefit
<jpatrick> ClayG: if they rebuild the pkgs from src
<ClayG> but would you say there are more debian packages out there than ubuntu?
<nalioth> ClayG: as jpatrick says, you can have all the "source" debian repos you like
<ClayG> well you could have all the "source" rpm also rifht?
<ClayG> since source is compiled on your machine?
<ClayG> I mean I figure you can have source ,whatever you want. it's a source
<angasule> nalioth: I enabled the servers labeled multiverse
<ClayG> I guess the question is what makes ubuntu better than debian, to you?
<nalioth> angasule: do you have a line in your sources.list with "backports" in it?
<ClayG> seems like they both have apt-get and synaptic, but one can apt-get a whole lot more tha the other :(
<chaoticgeek> hello?
<angasule> nalioth: yeah, same as multiverse
<nalioth> angasule: that is why you're getting stuff from backports
<angasule> nalioth: I thought I wouldn't be getting stuff from that repo unless I installed a package from it...
<hussam> nalioth: thanks that worked
<nalioth> angasule: the apt-get or adept doesnt show you which repos the pkgs are from
<angasule> nalioth: I didn't install any packages, just hit upgrade
<nalioth> angasule: and when any pkgs you have installed, lands in backports as a newer version, you'll get it that way
<angasule> so how do I get rid of the backports stuff now? disable that repo and 'upgrade' again?
<melong> anybody in?
<jpatrick> melong:  everyone
<nalioth> angasule: you'll be fine, backports are as safe as universe and multiverse
<melong> ok then... how do i install packages with kubuntu.. it doesnt seem to have a package manger
<jpatrick> melong: Adept
<musashiden> yup, Adept
<melong> yeah... no option to choose my own package
<jpatrick> melong: dpkg -i <package name>
<angasule> nalioth: that's not what it says, anyway, next time someone asks "will it install from that repo automatically" answer "yes"...
<nalioth> angasule: i personally don't like the fact that backports comes enabled by default
<jpatrick> nalioth:  doesn't
<jpatrick> it*
<jpatrick> nor does universe
<melong> haza
<melong> thanks :)
<angasule> best thing is, unrar doesn't seem to be available?
<angasule> the nonfree version, I mean, doesn't show up in the list
<jpatrick> musashiden: package done
<jpatrick> musashiden: here: http://trunk.siteburg.com/pkgs/kinstaller_0.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<jpatrick> sorry it's a crap server
<nalioth> angasule: did you update your apt after enabling the repos?
<angasule> yes
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting rars to unpackage
<lwizardl> i have unrar-free installed but the nonfree one can't be found by aptget
<angasule> lwizardl: same here
<manveru> !sources
<crimsun> lwizardl: did you add the multiverse repository?
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<lwizardl> both uni & multi
<crimsun> lwizardl: (rather, uncomment and update)
<nalioth> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<crimsun> lwizardl: what's the output from ''apt-cache policy unrar-nonfree''?
<crimsun> use #flood
<angasule> crimsun: two (none)
<lwizardl> crimsun: ok i did
<crimsun> angasule: err?
<crimsun> lwizardl: output in #flood?
<angasule> crimsun: that command says it's not installed and there's no candidate
<crimsun> angasule: join #flood and paste the output from ''grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list''
<manveru> crimsun: he said it already...
<manveru> angasule: in this case you have a incomplete sources.list
<manveru> angasule: please use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl and paste it
<crimsun> manveru: where did he paste the output from ''grep multiverse /etc/apt/sources.list''?
<manveru> [20:39]  <angasule> crimsun: that command says it's not installed and there's no candidate
<crimsun> angasule: those are breezy-backports, not breezy
<angasule> i pasted to flood
<crimsun> manveru: that's not what I asked for (I didn't ask him for apt-cache policy output)
<lwizardl> so did i just now
<crimsun> lwizardl: same for you.
<manveru> crimsun: uh, my apologies :)
<jpatrick> musashiden: ping
<crimsun> manveru: / lwizardl: both of you need to uncomment the line for breezy, not breezy-backports
* manveru doesn't need to do anything
<crimsun> err, sorry
<manveru> np ^^
<crimsun> angasule: you need to uncomment the line for breezy, not breezy-backports
<angasule> no other line with multiverse
<crimsun> ok, then you need to add ''deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse''
<angasule> ok, is it safe to remove the backports repo? will it remove tha packages (downgrade)?
<lwizardl> ok what was the command again for editing the sources
<crimsun> angasule: it's safe to comment out the breezy-backports repo if you wish
<angasule> and will it remove the packages it 'upgraded'?
<crimsun> lwizardl: just do this: Open a Konsole, and type the following: echo "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy multiverse" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<crimsun> lwizardl: then, sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install unrar-nonfree
<crimsun> angasule: no, it simply removes the repository reference
<angasule> frack, so I got a bunch of potentially unstable packages installed now...
<crimsun> angasule: you just won't be able to use apt-based tools to install packages from that repository unless you add it back
<jpatrick> wb _thumper_
<_thumper_> jpatrick, what's wb?
<jpatrick> welcome back
<_thumper_> ah, had dns problems
<_thumper_> jpatrick, you do kubuntuforums.org don't you?
<jpatrick> _thumper_: yep
<_thumper_> jpatrick, love the new functionality, but having problems with the blog
<jpatrick> _thumper_: only problem I've had is that my desktop's too big to big uploaded
<_thumper_> jpatrick, the blog uses a fancy wysiwyg editor that almost works
<_thumper_> I was trying to post some C++ code, but it strips all the < and >
<_thumper_> and leaves &lt; and &gt; like that
<_thumper_> really frustrating
<_thumper_> jpatrick, do you know who to talk to about this?
<[Relic] > xfered datafiles from win to linux.  All of them are marked executable.  Since they all reside in one dir with bunch of subdirs what is the quickest way to convert them to not having the executable flag?
<jpatrick> _thumper_: I see you've #include-d nothing
<Insom-> find . -type f -exec chmod-x {} \;
<_thumper_> jpatrick, well it was <string> and <boost/lexical_cast.hpp> but those got skipped ;)
<Insom-> eh make that chmod -x
<jpatrick> _thumper_: I haven't tried the boost headers
<manveru> chmod -R -x *
<_thumper_> jpatrick, do much C++
<_thumper_> ?
<[Relic] > that won't effect the subdirs so they will still be visible?
<jpatrick> I try to
<lwizardl> crimsun: ok did that said installed nonfree
<Insom-> manveru: will that affect dirs?
<Reilithion> !search
<ubotu> search is, like, totally, System>Administration>Synaptic, has a search function. Command line are apt-cache search "packagename", or aptitude search "packagename", or you can also do a package search via http://packages.ubuntu.com/<package>
<lwizardl> how do i check?
<manveru> Insom-: everything
<_thumper_> jpatrick, I really suggest looking at the boost libraries, or just watch the blog providing I can get posting code to work
<Insom-> manveru: that's not what he was looking for ;)
<jpatrick> _thumper_: I'm so newbie I know how to #include <iostream> and use it >:(
<_thumper_> jpatrick, new to programming or just C++?
<jpatrick> I started it about 10 months ago
<_thumper_> which one?
<jpatrick> C++ (first language)
<_thumper_> I also frequent the programming section of ubuntuforums.org
<_thumper_> Hmm.. interesting language to learn first
<_thumper_> Have you had a look at Accelerated C++ by Koenig and Moo?
<jpatrick> _thumper_: you're the one who taught me howto compile on Linux :P
<_thumper_> jpatrick, ha, ha... love it ;)
<Insom-> [Relic] : the find command above only affects files
<Insom-> [Relic] : (hence the -type f)
<Mic_hael> good evening! where can I assign keyboard shortcuts to sound volume? I had this in ubuntu gnome, but in kubuntu I can't find it
<Insom-> Mic_hael: start kmix, then in the menu: settings > configure shortcuts
<[Relic] > figured out how to get them modified  :)
<Mic_hael> thanks! I'll have a look at that
<Insom-> Mic_hael: right click on the speaker system tray icon and select show mixer window to get the mixer window
<Mic_hael> seems to be the right place... assinging Fn+PageUp doesn't work however, so I'll have to use another combination than in Gnome... Thanks anyway
<darryl> !search mk
<ubotu> darryl: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<darryl> lol
<darryl> hello
<darryl> anybody out there?
<manveru> damn, just was about to answer him
<_sander> Hi! Is there going to be a Human-like theme for Kubuntu too?
<manveru> Human-like?
<_sander> like the Human theme in Gnome
<manveru> with five fingers and these stingy eyes?
<manveru> uhm, dunno
<_sander> well, that's an idea too, but I meant the desktop theme :-)
<manveru> never heard about it
<[Relic] > make one :)
<_sander> I've never made any desktop themes, is that hard?
<kkathman> crimsun you around?
<neoncode> is compileing programs as root (useing sudo) dangourus?
<crimsun> kkathman: hi
<manveru>   neoncode yeah
<crimsun> this cap-identify really screws up nick-highlighting for me
<manveru> neoncode: compared to crossing the street it is relatively dangerous
<kkathman> crimsun are you familiar with php - mysql under Linux?
<crimsun> no, not a LAMP guy
<crimsun> (sorry)
<kkathman> know anyone that is?
<kkathman> hehe
<crimsun> most everyone else? ;)
<kkathman> Im beginning to think NO one programs php and mysql under Linux..been to muliple channels and cant get answers :(
<manveru> kkathman: what's your problem?
<kkathman> manveru: getting this error:
<kkathman> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<manveru> kkathman: did that for 5 years... switched to ruby :)
<kkathman> yet my phpmyadmin works fine and I can run my apps just fine
<manveru> kkathman: yeah, debian usually has the sock messed up...
<kkathman> lovely
<manveru> do a 'ps aux | grep mysql'
<manveru> should tell you the location of the sock
<kkathman> its running
<manveru> and where?
<kkathman> actually two instances?
<kkathman> weird?
<PaloDeQueso> Sometimes when I pull .deb packages from kde-apps and install it, it says I don't have the correct dependencies installed, but it still installs and works fine because the ones I have installed are named differently, but when I go to install anything else it makes me uninstall that package first?
<PaloDeQueso> How does one fix this?
<[miles] > evening guys... anyone know if there is a M$ fonts package ?
<nalioth> PaloDeQueso: build from source
<manveru> PaloDeQueso: you don't fix that... packages you download generally are not for ubuntu
<crimsun> !info msttcorefonts
<nalioth> [miles] : msttcorefonts
<kkathman> manveru: port 3306  standard
<[miles] > ah thanks
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<manveru> kkathman: no, the socket
<[miles] > cheers guys
<PaloDeQueso> so is there any way to leave it installed though, because they work fine?
<PaloDeQueso> because I tried biulding from source and it failed.
<manveru> PaloDeQueso: you build them yourself before installing
<nalioth> PaloDeQueso: using non ubuntu debs is causing your problems, if you compile it yourself and use checkinstall to install it, you wont have those problems
<manveru> kkathman: --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<[miles] > mmm which repo do I need for that?
<PaloDeQueso> I know, but what I'm saying is I can't get it to build, when I do the make, it won't compile.
<kkathman> manveru: where do I see that?
<PaloDeQueso> even though configure checks out.
<manveru> kkathman: in the ps aux
<[miles] > oh I think I have restricted dissabled
<nalioth> PaloDeQueso: what program is this? did the kde-apps page have any tips on compiling?
<kkathman> manveru: found it
<manveru> !checkinstall
<ubotu> rumour has it, checkinstall is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<kkathman> one moment
<PaloDeQueso> well just in general, someitmes things won't install right, and I'll try building it and that won't work either.
<triode> I need help setting up an USB sound card in kubuntu, can anybody help me?
<PaloDeQueso> but recently k3guitune
<nalioth> PaloDeQueso: any tips on the kde-apps page or the homepage of the app?
<opnsrc> How do I add a recycle bin to my desktop?
<opnsrc> Or a trash can?
<[miles] > no, cant find the packge :-\
<triode> anybody?
<manveru> triode: i haven't got USB-sound... google is your friend on that...
<kkathman> aha!
<PaloDeQueso> no
<PaloDeQueso> nalioth: no
<triode> I tried just about everything Google, that's why I'm here!
<manveru> triode: tell us what sound-card you have...
<triode> tascam US-224
<triode> I know alsa has support for it
<manveru> triode: hmm, heard that some days ago
<triode> I am a newbie in linux
<manveru> triode: have you been here already? :)
<triode> yeah, I asked the same question yesterday!
<triode> Somebody helped me out, but we didn't get it to work
<triode> was it you?
<[miles] > bbias
<manveru> no, i tried to help you before the other one
<PaloDeQueso> Is there anyway to install something and just ignore the dependencies altogether?
<triode> oh, ok. It's been quite frustrating
<manveru> but couldn't come up with something more useful than google
<apokryphos> PaloDeQueso: man dpkg
<triode> I don't understand linux enough to figure it out by myself
<manveru> triode: well, in the area of USB you found my blind spot...
<triode> that's sad to hear. I wish I could find somebody who had done this
<triode> it's a popular pro sound interface
<triode> and the How To's that I've found haven't worked for me, could it be Kubuntu?
<manveru> how far did you get?
<triode> could I be better using Debian or other maintream distribution?
<triode> I get as far as getting the sound card listed
<triode> under /proc/asound
<manveru> listed where?
<opnsrc> How do I add a trash can to my desktop?
<opnsrc> Also, I accidently deleted something from Network
<opnsrc> How do I get it back?
<manveru> opnsrc: gimme your email, i'll send you one
<opnsrc> from the shortcut menu
<opnsrc> No, I mean a shortcut
<Mic_hael> you can go to trash:/
<opnsrc> I can add one to my Panel
<opnsrc> but not my desktop
<triode> is there an irc channel for ALSA? I should probably try that
<manveru> triode: pretty sure it's #alsa
<apokryphos> there is
<triode> ok, I'll give that a shot thanks!
<manveru> triode: np
<opnsrc> ok but what if I want to drag something to the trash
<opnsrc> How do i add one
<opnsrc> just make it trash:/
<Mic_hael> yes
<triode> :)
<kkathman> manveru: thankx for the tip...was able to figure it out from there
<Mic_hael> create new link to location, and then you give it a name and point it to trash:/
<manveru> np - i ran into this one quite a few times :)
<opnsrc> tried it already
<kkathman> manveru: did you ever use any tool for like DB Design - ERDs etc?
<manveru> kkathman: no, using Og for that...
<kkathman> Og?
<manveru> ObjectGraph
<manveru> it's an ORM for ruby
<kkathman> I see....
<manveru> i just create objects and interact with them
<gerdude> hi
<kkathman> manveru: I wonder if I could bother you to download this http://www.fabforce.net/downloads.php  and see if you can get it to install?  I just want to know if its my system or its broken :)
<[miles] > yo, sorry guys, it's just not listing this msttcorefonts package... :-\
<kkathman> its an ERD pkg
<[miles] > running 5.10 with all updates
<kkathman> very good under windows, but cant get it to install under linux
<manveru> kkathman: will give it a shot
<kkathman> I really appreciate that...I owe ya :)
<Tm_T> kkathman: what's that
<kkathman> Tm_T:  its an ERD designer
<Tm_T> ERD?
<kkathman> Visual DB design kit for Entity Relationship Diagrams
<Tm_T> aah
<kkathman> helps you define tables and creates SQL script to upload to your server
<Tm_T> no idea what that means =)
<Tm_T> aah
<Tm_T> ok
<manveru> kkathman: actually i intended to do something like :)
<kkathman> it works wonderfully under windows, but I cants get it to do anything under linux
<kkathman> thanks manveru ;:)
<kkathman> I keep trying to move all of my development to my linux environment, but keep hitting roadblocks..I really need this tool or one like it
<kkathman> well I shouldnt say "need"...I would highly desire it as it would make my productivity higher
<manveru> kkathman: well... i try to run it.. and it does... nothing
<kkathman> manveru: you type that ./startdbd and nothing happens right?
<[miles] > anyone assist?
<manveru> kkathman: exactly
<kkathman> ok...well then its not just me :)
<kkathman> thanks..you can just rm -rf that directory :)
<kkathman> I need to find a tool for me that works :)
<maarten> i am making changes to /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, but they have no effect. any idea why??
<manveru> kkathman: actually you should try to find the error in the 'startdbd' shellscript
<manveru> kkathman: maybe they have /usr/local/* or something in there that doesn't work in debian-like systems
<triode> manveru, I didn't get any reply at alsa channel. Can you suggest another channel that may help me with USB Audio
<cRoW2k> hi
<manveru> triode: ok, that's bad...
<manveru> triode: you might try it in #ubuntu though...
<triode> :) no kidding!
<triode> ok, I'll try that
<mdeboer> i am making changes to /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc, but they have no effect. any idea why??
<cRoW2k> there is a mirror with source list update ? mine is broken
<manveru> you are using kde2? :)
<manveru> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<cRoW2k> oh thanks
<manveru> mdeboer: you should change this stuff using kcontrol
<mdeboer> manveru: why?
<manveru> because it works?
<mdeboer> that's not a reason
<mdeboer> i want to know why editing kdmrc does _not_ work
<manveru> ok, but don't expect an answer :)
<manveru> this question doesn't work as well...
<mdeboer> right.
<neoncode> Hey, there are no ops in this chanel right?
<apokryphos> neoncode: what's the problem?
<manveru> i guess so :)
<neoncode> apokryphos: Nothing, I just wanted to know what happens if we need to kick someone
<manveru> wonder where they have gone...
<apokryphos> neoncode: you type !kops  and if there's an availalbe op, they'll try to help
<manveru> why would we have to kick some guy?
<apokryphos> don't misuse it though
<neoncode> I dunno, I was just wondering. Hypothetical
<apokryphos> manveru: excessive trolling, spam, derogatory language etc etc
<manveru> that is what /ignore was invented for :)
<apokryphos> manveru: it's a pain to ask 152 members to /ignore a member
<manveru> one of the most underestimated commmands in the history of irc
<apokryphos> that's what /kick / +b was invented for :)
<kkathman> lol
<manveru> yeah, but these commands are not underestimated :)
<apokryphos> depends on what type of person you are; I never use /ignore
* manveru is the tolerant kind of guy
* apokryphos will bbl
<manveru> when i find reason to ignore some person i don't automatically think others want to ignore this person as well
* neoncode likes the "/me" command
<manveru> on the other hand i sometimes like to talk to excessive trolls :)
<kkathman> rofl
<neoncode> manveru: Why would you want to do that?
<manveru> well, it's ubuntu after all :)
<manveru> and trolls are humans too
<neoncode> manveru: Bearly
<manveru> somewhere... very... deep... within
<manveru> you saw Shrek :)
<manveru> however, i like my freedom to talk to whoever i want
#kubuntu 2005-12-15
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
(_james_/#kubuntu) ohh i dont know about live CD's im afraid
(_james_/#kubuntu) probs only start chaning stuff like that on a full install
<Coolio10> ok
<_james_> unless you do something like this at the start...
<nalioth> Coolio10: /etc/xorg.conf
<_james_> linux screen=1024x768
<_james_> instead of just pressing enter to boot
<Coolio10> so if i made another partition for example G because i have windows installed on partition c would windows ask me to choose which one on startup or will it only choose the linux one by default
<Coolio10> because i would still need windows
<hugelmopf> Coolio10: the (k)ubuntu installer will install a bootloader for you, where you can choose either windows or kubuntu
<_james_> nah if its installed then there is a config file
<_james_> you can normaly select it as easy as you can in windows
<_james_> but if not just change a few lines in a file and you will get it :)
<DrGayus> can you run windows apps in kubuntu?
<hugelmopf> DrGayus: look into wine (http://winehq.org/)
<nalioth> Coolio10: grub (the linux bootloader) will ask you which OS you want to use each session
<_james_> so guys how come KDE of Gnome?
<troy> hey, wasn't karamba supposed to be integrated into 3.5? was it removed in the kubuntu packages?
<Hobbsee> troy: it's now apt-get-able
<chani> Coolio10: windows will do its best to deny linux exists. linux will let you choose what you want to do :)
<demon71> does anyone know much about the program apollon?
<troy> DrGayus: apt-get install wine
<chani> Coolio10: I had a dual-boot machine at school, and hte guy I had to share it with once wiped out linux because windoze told him it was free space.
<troy> DrGayus: I've had no problems with it
<_james_> lol
<DrGayus> awesome
<DrGayus> one more q... :P
<DrGayus> i got a 2wire dsl router/modem connected by usb,... and the usb driver i got is for windows only... what can i do?
<chani> usb internet? o.0 yuck. hmm. I've never had to deal with those things
<troy> DrGayus: if it's got an ethernet port on it, use that instead -- or cross your fingers (I've had USB modems work before)
<Coolio10> so if i install ubuntu or kubuntu grub will automatically install with it and let me choose which system i want to boot?
<chani> Coolio10: yes.
<troy> Coolio10: indeed
<_james_> aye
<PhantomsDad> Hi.  If a user is installing kubuntu, would it make sense they would install a package named kttsd_3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb (note "ubuntu" in name)?
<Coolio10> also will ubuntu create a partition for me if i didnt do it manually
<troy> PhantomsDad: that's an accessibility package, optional I'd assume
<chani> Coolio10: the install cd has that option yes
<Hobbsee> PhantomsDad: may as well just apt-get it - you dont need to get the separate .deb for it
<_james_> is anyone using 64bit kb? Im still on 32bit with my 3200 64bit chip, is it worth going up?
<Coolio10> thanks for all the help guys!
<Coolio10> bye
<chani> Coolio10: it'll give you several choices about where to install. you do have free unpartitioned space, right?
<Coolio10> ill come again when i get bored
<_james_> c ya cool @)
<PhantomsDad> I'm not kubuntu user (I am debian user).  Someone is reporting the package is really hosed.  Where would I download it from?
<PaloDeQueso> Because of the fact that I can't seem to download random deb packages because of ubuntu's naming conventions for packages, is there more repositories that I can add that anyone knows of?
<troy> _james_: I'm using amd64 kubuntu, it works as expected with one major exception: flash
<_james_> Im a web designer :(
<Coolio10> i have 51GB so i wouldnt worry
<troy> _james_: you can get it to work, but it's a real PITA
<_james_> thats kinda a essential
<_james_> dammit
<_james_> btw how to i only talk to you. im new to irc :( dont wana flood the room while asking about 64 bit
<troy> _james_: /query troy
<PaloDeQueso> _james_: are you talking about the plugin for browsing or creating flash things?
<_james_> both, i need be able to test other peoples sites
<Coolio10> The total size of my 1 C partition is 153GB And i have 52GB Free
<chani> _james_: doesn't seem like flooding to me :) I like to listen in on this stuff
<_james_> while trying to get flash development migrated from wine apps to native linux apps
<_james_> oh ill  do open then :)
<_james_> is it that much faster?
<PaloDeQueso> because I believe you just add multiverse to your repositories... then install mozilla-flash-plugin to view them, and on kde-apps.org there's a flash editor for kde that is pretty much a clone of macromedias
<demon71> Can anyone help with a Apollon question or other P2P software
<troy> PaloDeQueso: yeah, except flash plugin doesn't work in amd64
<troy> PaloDeQueso: you have to set up a 32bit chroot and such, big hassle
<PaloDeQueso> oh damn
<Coolio10> and for the person who asked why is kubuntu so good then ubunta i only use it because it seems easier for a noob like me and more friendly aswell:-)
<_james_> well my office is my main pc (64bit) dual screen i use for codding but i have my laptop next to me, if the speed increase was worth it i could always do flash on the lappy...
<PaloDeQueso> I didn't realize
<PaloDeQueso> well, did any one read the eWeek article on osnews?
<troy> 64bit isn't a huge increase in most cases
<_james_> did not know you could chroot to diffrent bit numbers :S
<PhantomsDad> Can noone tell me where to download kttsd_3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb or shall I just tell user kubuntu sucks.
<hugelmopf> PhantomsDad: it is one of the official unofficial KDE 3.5 packages for Breezy. you can get them at http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35
<_james_> oh rite :(
<PhantomsDad> hugelmopf: thanks
<hugelmopf> PhantomsDad: what kind of attitude is that?
<PaloDeQueso> about the conference to bring together a lot of things in the linux projects.
<chani> PhantomsDad: have you googled for it?
<PaloDeQueso> like there's now a committe of people from kde and gnome working together.
<troy> _james_: you can run 32bit programs on 64 bit mode if you have all the 32bit libs installed that it requires
<troy> _james_: for example, opera (which is 32bit only) runs just fine out-of-the-box on my amd64 system
<_james_> I do want to convert, if not for speed then for the sake of supporting advancing open source testing, as im an active advocate of the movement but this is my work and my business and if its still to unstable then i will have probs!
<_james_> is that just a case of using 32 bit repositories? do you need to overide the conflict warnings?
<neoncode> will a 32bit program run fine on the 64bit version of linux?
<hugelmopf> neoncode: yes, if all libraries it needs are installed in 32bit as well.
<troy> _james_: stay with the 32 bit install -- the only places you'd find really big gains is for memory intensive programs that do video encoding, for example
<_james_> ok thanks for the advice :)
<troy> neoncode: currently the 32bit-on-64bit for  *ubuntu is a bit awkward - not something I'd recommend to someone new to linux
<_james_> ill stick to 32 for now i think untill its a bit more usefull
<_james_> quite intrested in using gentoo on 64bit mode, in theory it would be very very very fast
<troy> I've heard rumblings that they are trying to come up with a better way to do 32bit on 64bit for dapper - but I don't have any real information to back it up...
<robotgeek> _james_: everything works in theory :)
<_james_> lol
<troy> _james_: 64bit does not mean "twice as fast" - it means larger memory registers
<_james_> sorry that i cant reply privately and have to reply openly btw its because im not registered, i dont use irc
<robotgeek> i prefer to save time by not compiling at all
<_james_> lol troy im aware ;) but I can live in hope it means twice as fast :P
<troy> which can sometimes translate to faster, but not always - most apps are at most 5% faster
<robotgeek> then, there's always prelinking
<_james_> maybe i will just go over to 64 bit ubuntu, then overclock and pretend :)
<troy> prelinking is silly - for the few seconds I save on boot, I introduce binary incompatibilities -- not worth it
<Hobbsee> i tried prelinking, and got sick of it
<_james_> only ever done it outside of ubuntu
<_james_> would not dream of it now, dont wana upset apt
<neoncode> do you recon I should shell out for a 64bit processer then?
<troy> neoncode: personally, if the choice is between 32bit and 64bit and the price difference is not huge, go 64bit (you don't lose anything - you can always install the 32bit distro)
<_james_> may as well, its going to be standard in 12-18 months
<troy> neoncode: if you have gobs of money, try the 64bit duel core for lots of fun :)
<_james_> aye thats what i have done troy
<_james_> only the single core tho :(
<neoncode> 64bit dual core - why, what are the advantages?
<troy> neoncode: twice as fast :P two CPU's on one chip
<_james_> better looking box on the retail version ;)
<troy> that too :)
<neoncode> how much would the latest AMD 64 bit dual core cost? in GBP if possible?
* troy doesn't know GBP
<_james_> they cost about 500 quid
<_james_> <<<in southampton, bought my 64 bit single core about a month back
<neoncode> troy: GBP = Great British Pounds
<sonorous> i.e. more than a kick in the bollocks
<_james_> quid = Great British Pounds (Sterling)
<sonorous> :(
<_james_> ;)
<neoncode> =D
<_james_> ebuyer seems to have the best prices  tho their service sucks
<sonorous> yeah, ebuyer are good when they're not messing you around
<_james_> i recommend ording one of their sata drives, they screwed my order and sent me a 370 xeon :D
<sonorous> good evening btw
<demon71> can anyone help me with installing java on kubuntu breezy
<sonorous> haha
<Hobbsee> !javadeb
<ubotu> hmm... javadebs is Sun Java debs packaged for breezy are at http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/
<_james_> my 3.2 (single core 64bit) was 120 i think
<neoncode> Are athalon's the best?
<_james_> expensive, but no where near the dual core price
<_james_> personal prefrence, i think they are
<troy> neoncode: I'd agree, personal preference
<_james_> its kinda a linux vrs windows argument when it comes to intel vrs amd
<neoncode> Are the althalon(sp?) chips dual-core? and 64bit?
<demon71> ubotu: so i went there but you gotta remember im retarted, what to do when im there?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, demon71
<_james_> althalon no, X2 yes, samperon kinda :S mix of 32 and 64 bit cores
<neoncode> ok WTF is a turion?
<troy> demon71: ubotu is a robot
<neoncode> !ubotu
<hugelmopf> neoncode: the mobile 64 bit AMD processor
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<_james_> cheep version of the ath i think
<hugelmopf> _james_: no!
<demon71> good to know....
<demon71> thanks
<_james_> oh rite lol, i bow to hugel's superior chip knowlege lol
<troy> get an X2 if you can afford it -- it's freakin' sweet!
<neoncode> what about a: AMD athlon 64 FX?
<neoncode> or is X2 better?
<_james_> damit stop googling chip names ;P
<neoncode> _james_: I went on the AMD website
<_james_> x2 is better FX is more for home use, X2 is high end work stations
<neoncode> What about for gameing?
<_james_> lol neon, damn the internet
<_james_> FX supposed to be better for games
<neoncode> :P
<troy> neoncode: not all games are written to take advantage of multiple cores yet though
<neoncode> and is the FX dual core?
<_james_> your the one on amd.com you tell us! :P
<neoncode> Hey I don;t know
<chani> mm. amd.
<_james_> i think so ;)
<neoncode> HyperTransport technology... Oooo I wonder where they got that name from
<_james_> erm if your suggestion that they stole it from intel its actauly the other way around
<_james_> they have had it for years but made a big deal of it after intel started with it too and were advertising it as if it was something new lol
<neoncode> _james_: Oooo
<neoncode> I know nothing about this sort of thing
<neoncode> >_<
<_james_> As a linux user i think we should use AMD, because intel is so far up MS' A$$
<neoncode> Can you swear on this chanel?
<troy> probably against channel usage guidelines
<_james_> duno, never realy had to try
<neoncode> anyway, moveing on!
<troy> depends how "Official" this channel is
<_james_> dont intend to either, i dont consider ass a bad word :S
<_james_> aye... lol
<neoncode> oh with linux it's nvidia>ATi right?
<_james_> yea linux is nvidia and amd
<_james_> windows is ATI and intel
<neoncode> My current computer is ATi and intel...
<_james_> least officaly thats how it stands, dont know how that holds up in the 'feild'
<neoncode> Well i'm going to build a new compter and I definalty think i'm going with AMD and Nvidia
<lqb> I've kubuntu on my ibook, powerpc.... At the begining it suspend ok when I close the computer.... but now, it doesn't suspend :S I don't know what happen :S apmd is running and I don't modify any configuration of the apm
<_james_> better driver support that way around as far as i know
<troy> my ATI pci express board works fine with ATI supplied drivers, even on amd64
<_james_> anyway its 12:12 and i aint spending my whole friday night being a geek :) night guys
<neoncode> I'm not going to bed untill 5 AM
<neoncode> ;)
<troy> they are definately doing a lot better now - about equal in support to nvidia - still a little anal retentive though :)
<Insom-> anyone know why sed 's/\?//' doesn't remove the ? characters?
<_james_> lol nerds with coffee, what a combo
<_james_> bye lol
<neoncode> I don't realy like coffee
<neoncode> tea is better
<Insom-> mmm coffee
<neoncode> and tea!
<hugelmopf> lqb: sorry, i am not ignoring you, but i don't have a ibook, thus no answer.
<lqb> uhm :( ok... thanks
<Coolio10> hi again
<neoncode> Hey, micro$oft -finaly- got round to doing a 64bit version of windows, how long ago did linux have 64bit?
<demon71>  can anyone help with adept problem?
<neoncode> demon71: What now?
<demon71> i added a bad repos and adept wont open now.
<spola> how can i have when i plug in my mp3 player an icon appears on the desktop ?
<demon71> not a repos but a database
<neoncode> demon71: just reset your sources list?
<demon71> sorry
<demon71> cool how do i do that
<demon71> will anything be lost?
<neoncode> well any new repos you added yes
<neoncode> but if it's a database thing then I dunno?
<neoncode> sudo apt-get update prehaps?
<hugelmopf> spola: this should happen automatically in Kubuntu 5.10. does it not?
<demon71> the error "The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem."
<neoncode> demon71: Did you try those commands?
<spola> no it doesnt, whats the program called? i know gnome-volume-manager, but whats the kde one?
<demon71> when i run those i get, apt-get update- " E: Type 'http://www.giannaros.org/public/breezydebs/' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list"
<neoncode> ok
<neoncode> demon71: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to the paste bin
<hugelmopf> spola: how did you install kde? with the kubuntu installer, or with the kubuntu-desktop package, or with the kde packages themselves?
<chani> spola: it's a nice standard usb connection, right?
<spola> i apt-getted kubuntu-desktop package from the before-current-one ubuntu (gnome)
* chani had minor trouble with usb drives- they get mounted properly, but konq tries to open the wrong place
<spola> chani, yeah it works no problem in gnome or xp
<chani> I heard my bug is fixed, though.. I just dunno whether the fix is in breezy
<demon71> neoncode: ive got /etc/apt/sources.list opened up but how/where do i paste in bin?
<hugelmopf> spola: and does the drive show up in media:/ ?
<neoncode> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<spola> no it doesnt get mounted
<chani> spola: it doesn't show up in /media either?
<chani> it just does nothing?
<spola> chani, excactly
<spola> wait, brb, im gonna restart kde
<chani> hrm. not the same as my problem then, evil.
<chani> spola: dmesg *might* give some clues
<spola> ok i plugged it in, nothing happened again, but ill check dmsg
<hugelmopf> spola: i was not talking about it being mounted in /media, but about it showing up in KDE's "media:/" ioslave, which it can do, even if it is not mounted, i believe.
<spola> oh
<spola> hey cool it's there ! :-)
<spola> no icon on desktop tho
<hugelmopf> spola: configure your desktop (rightclick) behaviour to show unmounted devices.
<spola> n when i click it it tries to mount it but it doesnt seem to succeed in doing so
<spola> oh ok
<hugelmopf> hmm, i don't know, why it doesn't succeed.
<hugelmopf> you might need to look at dmesg for that
<DrGayus> bummer, kubuntu install failed... poop... failed install base system...
<spola> hmm no partition found, aight i think i can handle it from here (fdisk n mkfs.vfat right?)
<hugelmopf> sounds right. good luck
<DrGayus> i selected a free partition on a slave disk, format as XFS, mark as bootable, and set to be root  "  / " , but base system failed to install around 6%... is there something wrong in my partition config?
<neoncode> Have any of you ever used liquid cooling systems?
<spola> real men submerge their pc in olive oil :p
<chani> DrGayus: well, boot flag is irrelevant to linux iirc, and I've never used XFS (not even sure what fs it is), but I don't see how any of that would make it fail
<chani> how did it fail?
<chani> and how big is the partition?
<DrGayus> its 8.5gb
<DrGayus> at about 6% a red box came up and said 'failed to install base system' and to check bootstrap.log ...
<chani> DrGayus: and what did bootstrap.log say?
<DrGayus> im in windows... and it cant read that partition now...
<neoncode> spola: I've seen pics of that online, how does that go then?
<[Relic] > how do I permanently kill bluetooth?   aka what is the master list for starting processes?
<DrGayus> i dont know how to view it anyway from linux...
<chani> DrGayus: I'd suggerst booting knoppix or something and looking at the partition then
<DrGayus> oh, ok
<spola> neoncode, A) buy pc B) buy lots of olive oil C) submerge A in B :p
<chani> from there you can read the log, and get back on irc if you have more questions :)
<[Relic] > ain't popeye gonna get mad if you do that?  :)
<DrGayus> k ill try thanks
<chani> spola: lol
<[Relic] > also doesn't that get your CDs a tad messy?
<neoncode> I think you have to not submerge your PSU and CD-ROM
<nalioth> [Relic] : you have your optical and hard drives above the oil, just the mobo is submerged
<chani> [Relic] : I saw something in the config app for starting/stopping serviuces... but I've no idea if that's what you want
<[Relic] > the fish tank computer set up :)
<neoncode> whould that actualy work?
<[Relic] > is it init.d?
<chani> [Relic] : that's part of it.
<neoncode> I realy need to goto kubuntu-offtopic sometime...
<chani> [Relic] : /etc/init.d is where hte start/stop scripts are stored. something else calls them... in gentoo I use rc-update
<chani> but I'm pretty sure kubuntu doesn't have rc-update
<neoncode> Oh what's the best grapics chipset to use with linux?
<chani> neoncode: personally, I use nvidia with the proprietary drivers. but I'm not much of a gamer
<neoncode> chani: I know but should I get the GeForce 7 then?
<chani> neoncode: no idea. can't even remember what I have... 5xxx I think...
<chani> whee, almost 5, I'm outta here
<nalioth> neoncode: if you'd like to join #kubuntu-offtopic i'd be glad to yak about cooling techniques
<neoncode> nalioth: Deal
<Skrotto> Hi. I get "/usr/lib/amarok/amarokapp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libkjs.so.1: undefined symbol: pcre_free" when I try to start amarok from kubuntu (latest) with kde 3.5 (from kubuntu packages). Any clue?
<freelove> Skrotto: do u see ur storage media....just check:)
<aroman> hi
<aroman> my system's developed a weird clock skew
<aroman> if I update the clock with ntp it's okay for a few hours, and then the skew becomes noticeable
<aroman> ie. now my computer's clock is 21:00
<nalioth> aroman: is your PSU ok?
<sambagirl> my clock says 20 past eight ;)
<sambagirl> twenty past eight
<sambagirl> that is very cool
<Coolio10> hi
<Coolio10> which is easier, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Coolio10> also is grub automatically installed with them both and when you are installing them can you create partitions
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <3
<Coolio10> which is easier, kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Coolio10> ok
<Tm_T> what you mean?
<aroman> Coolio10: both are the same IMO... whichever you like better, KDE or GNOME
<freelove> kubuntu!
<aroman> but then again, I use a console for most things...
<Tm_T> I don't
<Tm_T> I use Konsole
<Skrotto> How would one go about to remove the enitre KDE from kubuntu (for the purpose of reinstalling it)?
<Tm_T> ;--P
<freelove> Coolio10: go for kubuntu....u wont regret it:D
<Tm_T> freelove: whaat?! ;p
<nalioth> Coolio10: there is no difference, really, ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde
<nalioth> Coolio10: you can have both on your box and use a different one each day
<nalioth> Skrotto: in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<Tm_T> but I hope you all stay away from gnome!!11 ;---P
<Skrotto> nalioth: Will that *remove* everything and then install, or simply install stuff (rewrite) existing stuff?
<Tm_T> nalioth: uh, that reinstalls dependencies too? :o
<nalioth> Coolio10: for more choice, you also have xubuntu
<Tm_T> ok, I'm too tired and hungry to be serious or reasonable
<nalioth> Skrotto: you'll have to open adept and remove everything that starts with "k" to remove everything
<nalioth> Skrotto: open a terminal and type "man apt-get" and you'll find many options
<Skrotto> thanks
<nalioth> Skrotto: also, i find synaptic has more features than adept, for this kind of thing
<Skrotto> i see
<Coolio10> is it better to create seperate partiitons for each system or use 1 partition because i heard it doesnt really matter because grub is automatically installed with ubuntu or kubuntu so you can choose both operating systems and both of the systems let you create partiitons during install.
<djk_> ubuntu und kubuntu use the same base system.. unless you want to install a different distro as well there's no need for a different /
<Coolio10> should i make windows a different partiiton and ubuntu and kubuntu on theyre own one together?
<djk_> that's a must, yes.
<Coolio10> i havent yet installed kubuntu but i am going to make a new partiiton and then install kubuntu but how much space will the partition need because im taking the space from my C Drive
<Coolio10> if you know any good free partition tools it will be great
<djk_> gparted, qparted, qtparted, parted..
<nalioth> Coolio10: use qtparted for resizing ntfs partitions
<Coolio10> how much space does kubuntu need?
<Tm_T> it depends
<djk_> nalioth: isn't gparted better since qtparted hasn't been developed in quite a while?
<Tm_T> you can fit it to 1G or it might need 20G
<Coolio10> i have 52GB Free
<nalioth> qtparted uses ntfsprogs while gparted does not
<djk_> nalioth: you're wrong
<djk_> nalioth: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<kkathman> nalioth is never wrong
<djk_> well, according to that site he is ;)
<kkathman> hey may not be exactly right, but he's never wrong :)
<djk_> hehe
<kkathman> LOL
<nalioth> djk_: is that the version of gparted that is in our liveCDs ?
<djk_> nalioth: i don't know which version is in the liveCDs, i don't have any liveCDs
<djk_> of ubuntu..
<nalioth> djk_: then qtparted is a safe answer, since it's had ntfsprogs usability longer than gparted
<kkathman> why would either be on the live CD?
<kkathman> maybe on the install
<kkathman> then again I may not know everything about gt/qtparted
<djk_> the more important question is.. does he even have NTFS partitions..
<kkathman> if qt/gtparted is for disk partitioning and formatting there wouldnt be much need for it on a LiveCD right?
<djk_> that depends. there's always the possibility of need ;)
<nalioth> gparted comes on the ubu livecd, not sure if qtparted comes on the kubu livecd
<nalioth> djk_: it is good to assume so, since no shipping windows box has had fat32 in years
<djk_> nalioth: btw, gparted had ntfs support since 0.0.7 which was released on 2004-12-04
<nalioth> djk_: wow. i did not know that
<djk_> i just checked the changelogs :)
<kkathman> well Im not doubting that it does..Im just asking why
<djk_> and 0.0.9 was just released about 2 weeks ago so the livecd most likely comes with 0.0.8
<nalioth> djk_: iirc, nobody could resize their ntfs from the hoary livecd, probably where i got my idears
<djk_> weird, hoary should have had 0.0.8 as well..
<djk_> kkathman: for example one could want to create a partition for his mp3s or for his games.. thus there'd be a need for it..
<kkathman> I suppose
<djk_> what's on the install-cd?
<Coolio10> you only have live cd?
<Coolio10> i have kubuntu and ubuntu dvd
<djk_> no, i meant, which partitioner is on the install-cd.
<Coolio10> i could check quickly
<Coolio10> which does everyone think is better? I mean straight from the core so KDE Or Gnome?
<nalioth> djk_: ntfsprogs is built into the isntaller
<nalioth> djk_: i believe the program on the installer is a called partman
<djk_> nalioth: do you know if there'll be the possibility of using reiser4 in dapper?
<nalioth> djk_: i'm not up on their plans
<djk_> who would know?
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<nalioth> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperGoals
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
(Coolio10/#kubuntu) ive seen a few screenshots of an ubuntu install and when you select a partiiton they are named IDE so how would you know which partition?
<Coolio10>  ive seen a few screenshots of an ubuntu install and when you select a partiiton they are named IDE so how would you know which partition?
<nmorse> Well guys, I finally got around to upgrading my gaming machine and general video use box to Breezy from Hoary.
<nmorse> Now the monitor won't work at all.
<nmorse> Every time I start X the monitor goes into powersave mode.
<Coolio10> kubuntu or ubuntu?
<nmorse> Kubuntu.
<nmorse> For the record, it's a KDS XF7i monitor with a Radeon 9600 video card.
<nmorse> I'm using the ATI binary drivers.
<Coolio10> is it a fresh install of kubuntu?
<nmorse> No, an upgrade from Breezy.
<nmorse> I've got too much stuff on the hard drive to want to do a fresh install.
<MrBlowtatoes> Hello, how do i get X to user nvidia-glx?
<viviersf> erm
<MrBlowtatoes> use*
<viviersf> sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<viviersf> edit the Driver "vesa" in the gfx part of it
<viviersf> and restart X
<MrBlowtatoes> Heh, i'm very new tolinux, i have kubuntu insatlled, and i am trying to get my nvidia card work, so, how do i do all that?
<MrBlowtatoes> mainly the secodn two
<MrBlowtatoes> second*
<seth_k> hi MrBlowtatoes, you'll want to read this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrBlowtatoes> that's for gnome
<viviersf> yo seth_k
<MrBlowtatoes> the people in  #ubuntu told me to come here, after giveing me that page
<seth_k> heya viviersf
<seth_k> MrBlowtatoes, what kind of nVidia card do you have?
<viviersf> lol
<MrBlowtatoes> Nvidia GeForce FX 5200 128MB
<viviersf> "a fast one"
<seth_k> right, then just follow the directions here, word-for-word: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MrBlowtatoes> i'm useing it now, but all opengl stuff is REALLY slow
<seth_k> right
<seth_k> that binary driver will enable OpenGL
<MrBlowtatoes> i can't it tells me to go to menus i don't have
<seth_k> (right now t's using software emulation)
<seth_k> oh right, b/c you don't use Synaptic
<seth_k> okay, here's how you do it :)
<viviersf> lol
<seth_k> MrBlowtatoes, open Konsole (the terminal) and paste this: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrBlowtatoes> heh, about 50 warnings poped up
<MrBlowtatoes> bute kate opened good
<seth_k> alright, now look for lines that include a big URL and the word "restricted". I think there are two?
<MrBlowtatoes> theres about 10
<seth_k> They'll begin with a # mark. You want to remove that mark, so the first thing on the line is "deb"
<seth_k> MrBlowtatoes, but only 2 that contain the word "restricted"
<MrBlowtatoes> actually, all of them are restricted
<MrBlowtatoes> no, all of them to
<seth_k> erm
<MrBlowtatoes> do*
<seth_k> alrighty
* seth_k wonders what sort of funky sources.list you've got, but no matter :)
<seth_k> remove the # from each line containing "restricted"
<MrBlowtatoes> i've added to it
<seth_k> ah
<MrBlowtatoes> i rmeoved the commnted ones also
<MrBlowtatoes>  the # symbols
<seth_k> alright
<seth_k> close kate
<seth_k> and do: sudo apt-get update
<MrBlowtatoes> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<MrBlowtatoes> other wise it completed successfully
<seth_k> ah, you're using us. It's down right now... you may want to open the file back up and change to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: install gnupg
<MrBlowtatoes> gnupg?
<seth_k> nalioth, no... that's a US archive problem today methinks
<MrBlowtatoes> is already the newest version
<nalioth> seth_k: says error 'executing' gpgv
<seth_k> nalioth, unknown error executing it... it's returning wonky checksums from US today
<nalioth> ah, then i guess we're back to gpgerr
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: edit your sources.list to say archive.blah, instead of us.archive.blah
<seth_k> MrBlowtatoes, then paste this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-386 && sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<seth_k> and when you restart X, your drivers will be up and running :)
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i restart?
<nalioth> MrBlowtatoes: ctrl-alt-bksp
<MrBlowtatoes> when it downlaods a 23 mb archive, then  unpacks it, does it deleetd the archive after wards?
<MrBlowtatoes> or is it leaveing all this on my HDD?
<MrBlowtatoes> [only 8GB HD, need to convswerve] 
<gahal> I'm trying to make a flyer in Openoffice Draw, but the program keeps locking up after a minute or two of use, anyone have any ideas for me to try?
<MrBlowtatoes> wow, it works
<MrBlowtatoes> and mu res is 1600x1200
<seth_k> :)
<MrBlowtatoes> heh
<MrBlowtatoes> all hell is breaking loose on the fireworks screen saver [this is how i test my nvidia card] 
<MrBlowtatoes> hey, i think i foujnd a bug in kubuntu aswell
<BigKahuna> I'm using a moodin KDM theme and was wondering if it would be possible to hack in a sound effect. Basically I want my KDE start-up sound to play as soon as my password has been accpeted as opposed to when KDE loads
<vito> any VNC experts here ? I need help with loading vncserver at boot without logging in
<CarstenP> i cant unmount /media/sdb1 (its a compact flash card reader) via gui, what is the command line command for that?
<nalioth> CarstenP: umount /media/sdb1 or use sudo in front if it doesnt work as a regular user
<CarstenP> nalioth: thank you! Any idea how i can mount it again in that way that i have the right to write stuff on it?
<nalioth> CarstenP: i'm not familiar with how automount does permissions, and i don't want to advise you in ignorance and perhaps botch your box
<CarstenP> nalioth: okay, i understand that, but arent it just one line to the "etc/fstab" ?
<Delvien> Anyone know how i change the color of the window list ( the applications that are currently open)
<nalioth> CarstenP: i dont think the fstab has anything to do with the automount, but you could try it
<Hobbsee> !mount
<nalioth> Hobbsee: ubotu crashed in the flood attack
<Hobbsee> ugh
<Hobbsee> flood attack?
<nalioth> some idiot flooded 600 usernames at once into #ubuntu
<nalioth> knocked most of us offline for a second
<Hobbsee> ugh
<nalioth> and knocked ubotu plumb out
<LeeJunFan> The joys of irc.
<nalioth> yes, attacks at channel level are useless on a services-controlled network
<Delvien> why would anyone do that ?
<nalioth> to irritate everyone
<Delvien> lol people are stupid
<Delvien> i dont think they get that stuff like that doesnt irritate people more than it makes them laugh
<nalioth> well, when it knock you offline on a dialup, it's irritating
<LeeJunFan> I dunno, SPAM irritates me. :)
<Delvien> shouldnt let it...
<Delvien> only people in IRC channels are anal about that sorta stuff.
<LeeJunFan> I think they should have a SPAMmer season right after deer season.
<poimen> sup nalioth :)
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: run an ISP where you have a few thousand people who complain to you about the SPAM it'll irritate you too.
<nalioth> poimen: samesame
<Delvien> LeeJunFan well tell them not to be wussbags :P
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: if I didn't care about making money there's a lot of things I tell them :p
<LeeJunFan> Delvien: but they don't listen anyway, look at just how "common knowledge" it is to not open executables in e-mails, but yet viruses still spread.
<Delvien> LeeJunFan well do you tell them that spam isnt your fault
<os2mac> hobbsee you around?
<Hobbsee> os2mac: yeah
<poimen> nalioth : :-)  me very happy :) on my KDE 3.5  Kubuntu Box  x86_64 build runs nice and all hardware works exept for the tvtuner :) ( and the smp but that is just a matter of compiling my own kernel)
<nalioth> poimen: smp is available in the repos
<poimen> yeah but for the AMD_x86-64 k8 or something like that the one for the em64t (intel 64) it has something wrong :(
<os2mac> anyone know how I can get kaffeine working correctly?
<os2mac> it won't play .avi files
<poimen> os2mac you got the plugins?
<nalioth> poimen: use 686-smp (or compile your own)
<os2mac> thought I did... but I may have lost them...
<MrBlowtatoes> can i use synaptec with kubuntu?
<os2mac> got a link?
<neoncode> MrBlowtatoes: Yup
<MrBlowtatoes> apt-getable?
<neoncode> Huh? If you mean can you get it from apt-get then yes
<LeeJunFan> LeeJunFan tell os2mac about codecs
<poimen> nalioth I will compile my own I think I have done it  in the past bur but it have pased like a year wiout compiling it so I will have to read a lot lol
<LeeJunFan> :)
<MrBlowtatoes> what si the commnd?
<LeeJunFan> os2mac: take a look here: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<kkathman> hey LeeJunFan :)
<LeeJunFan> howdy.
<Delvien> hey kkath
<MrBlowtatoes> what is the package name?
<MrBlowtatoes> synaptec don't work
<kkathman> Delvien:  How goes it my friend?
<Delvien> pretty good
<kkathman> excellent!
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: please dont do that
<LeeJunFan> what?
<zsarker> hello
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: mention the 'guide, use this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: or help.ubuntu.com
<aj_calrissian> Hi guys
<kkathman> lol nalioth :)
<Delvien> nalioth ubuntuguide is still usefull if you know how/when to use it
<nalioth> Delvien: yes, but for new to *nix users, it can be quite problematic
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: sry, just googled for ubuntu codecs and that's what I found. Didn't mean to bunch up your tighty whities :)
<aj_calrissian> can anyone help with installing firefox 1.5?
<Hobbsee> aj_calrissian: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: that info is in an ubuntu safe format at the above URLs i linked
<kkathman> aj_calrissian: just go to the site, download the linux version and untar it in your home directory
<kkathman> then set a symlink to /usr/bin
<aj_calrissian> 8-O
<kkathman> works like a champ :)
<kkathman> good luck aj_calrissian :)
<aj_calrissian> thats all well and good, but I'm really a n00b
<LeeJunFan> nalioth: gotcha, I just couldn't find the right link and didn't see anyone else offering an answer, it was the best I had at short notice.
<os2mac> LeeJunFan when ever I try to play a file... I get an error saying something about couldn't enter a null value... and it defaults to caca no matter what I select.
<nalioth> LeeJunFan: just remember "help.ubuntu.com"
<kkathman> aj_calrissian: not a probl...let me know if you need any further assistance
<aj_calrissian> k
<LeeJunFan> os2mac: that's a new one by me. I'm able to play almost every format using xine as the multimedia engine. I installed libxine1c2, kaffeine-xine, and win32 codecs, and configure kaffeine to use the xine engine.
<aj_calrissian> @kkathman I just downloaded it from the FF site. it went ot my /tmp/ directory, will that make any difference when I go to install it?
<kkathman> aj_calrissian: not really..but if you could move that to your home directory it will be beneficial
<kkathman> use the mv command to do so
<aj_calrissian> I think I got it
<kkathman> great!
<kkathman> aj_calrissian: yer doing good!
<aj_calrissian> ok not yet, but I completed the first steps as far as getitng it into /opt
<Kububtu_Drew3> Is it normal to see a little lag when using the live DVD?
<kkathman> can you copy that tar file to your home directory??
<kkathman> aj_calrissian:  mv firefoxfile ~
<aj_calrissian> I don't think i need to
<poimen> someone have a 2.6 howtoo about compiling it??
<aj_calrissian> I have it expanded into my /opt/firefox dir
<kkathman> thats kewl..just as long as you put a symlink in /usr/bin
<kkathman> brb
<aj_calrissian> k
<aj_calrissian> ULTIMATE w00tness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<aj_calrissian> thank you thank you thank you thank you KKathman!
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> what's up
<kkathman> back
<kkathman> yer welcom aj_calrissian :)
<kkathman> hope you have many hours of goodness!
<aj_calrissian> oh yeah.
<aj_calrissian> right now I'm just waiting for Kynaptic to finish updating everything
<aj_calrissian> then I'll venture into Apache Land
<kkathman> great!
<aj_calrissian> yeah
<aj_calrissian> I was having a problem earlier when I was trying to use Kynaptic to install apache, but I'm thinking perhaps I needed these upgrades
<aj_calrissian> at any rate I'll know in a bit once the upgrade is done
<kkathman> great
<aj_calrissian> btw, why would i be getting a "disk full" error when I try and add a line to sources.list?
<kkathman> hmmm odd
<aj_calrissian> I think i was trying to add the line for the KDE 3.5 url but it gave me an error each time
<aj_calrissian> let me find the url I was trying and see if I can recreate it for you
<kkathman> hmm.. how are you on disk space, just for kicks?
<aj_calrissian> so I can get the exact error message
<kkathman> it could be a coincidence message
<aj_calrissian> well I should be fine. I have an 80GB drive
<aj_calrissian> but then again it may not have setup my partitions correctly
<kkathman> hmm thats what I would look at
<aj_calrissian> not sure though. I have three HD icons on my desktop, the first one says 77G Media and it is node /dev/hdc1
<aj_calrissian> the second is 1.0k media node /dev/hdc2
<Hobbsee> aj_calrissian: try df -h -T and paste the output to pastebin
<kkathman> hmm
<Hobbsee> that'll tell you how much space you have
<aj_calrissian> k
<aj_calrissian> in Konsole?
<kkathman> im sorry someone else will be helping you now aj_calrissian
<Hobbsee> aj_calrissian: yes
<aj_calrissian> df -h -t
<Hobbsee> df -h -T
<aj_calrissian> thats ok, thanks for the help kkathman
<aj_calrissian> ahh
<robotgeek> hey seth_k Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hey robotgeek
<aj_calrissian> Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<seth_k> hi robotgeek
<aj_calrissian> /dev/hdc1     ext3     71G  2.6G   65G   4% /
<aj_calrissian> tmpfs        tmpfs    507M     0  507M   0% /dev/shm
<aj_calrissian> /dev       unknown     71G  2.6G   65G   4% /.dev
<aj_calrissian> none         tmpfs    5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  55% /dev
<nalioth_zZz> aj_calrissian: please use a pastebin or #flood
<Tm_T> hullo all
<aj_calrissian> #flood Filesystem    Type    Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<aj_calrissian> /dev/hdc1     ext3     71G  2.6G   65G   4% /
<seth_k> hey hey Tm_T
<aj_calrissian> tmpfs        tmpfs    507M     0  507M   0% /dev/shm
<aj_calrissian> /dev       unknown     71G  2.6G   65G   4% /.dev
* mode/#kubuntu [+o seth_k]  by ChanServ
<aj_calrissian> none         tmpfs    5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  55% /dev
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %aj_calrissian!*@*]  by seth_k
<robotgeek> aj_calrissian: use the pastebin
<seth_k> aj_calrissian, in the future please use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com or #flood
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %aj_calrissian!*@*]  by seth_k
<nalioth_zZz> aj_calrissian: #flood is a channel you join, to paste into
* mode/#kubuntu [-o seth_k]  by ChanServ
<aj_calrissian> ic
<nalioth_zZz> aj_calrissian: all channels on irc are prefaced with #
<aj_calrissian> didn't know
<seth_k> no problem
<aj_calrissian> ok I think it's there
<aj_calrissian> but not sure
<Hobbsee> looks like you have plenty of space...
<aj_calrissian> did the flood work?
<zsarker> HOW TO INSTALL FIREFOX IN KUBUNTU?
<chaoticgeek> CAPS DONT GET YOU ANSWERS!!!!
<crimsun> 0.o
<crimsun> zsarker: sudo aptitude install firefox
<seth_k> hi zsarker, just open Adept and choose Firefox, if you've enabled the repos already
<seth_k> chaoticgeek, um
<seth_k> that's not really necessary imo
<zsarker> sorry, how to open Adept
<zsarker> I am new in Kubuntu, sorry
<seth_k> zsarker, K Menu > System > Adept Package Manager
<chaoticgeek> kmenu > system >adept
<seth_k> no problem :)
<zsarker> thanks
<aj_calrissian> Hobbsee I recreated my error, it says "The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list."
<Hobbsee> hwo did you try to open /etc/apt/sources.list?
<aj_calrissian> was that too much to paste here? or did it need to be in flood?
<Hobbsee> aj_calrissian: no, that's fine
<aj_calrissian> k
<nalioth_zZz> aj_calrissian: you need to open it with superuser priveledges. use "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<aj_calrissian> I think it's using Konquoer
<aj_calrissian> in konsole again?
<nalioth_zZz> aj_calrissian: yes in console
<aj_calrissian> bingo
<aj_calrissian> thankgs Nalioth
<aj_calrissian> now that should give me the option to d/l stuff from there in Kynaptic correct?
<nalioth_zZz> aj_calrissian: yes, after you update your apt-get
<aj_calrissian> k
<aj_calrissian> pardon the question again, but when I sent that info to #flood did you guys see it?
<aj_calrissian> cause i don't see anything there
<pwolfe> quick question as i'm having trouble installing the newest nvidia drivers.  if I'm using kernel 2.6.12-10-amd64-generic, what do I need to install from adept to have my kernel source installed?
<pwolfe> keeps failing saying that I dont have the correct version installed
<zsarker> Thank you all very much for your help
<zsarker> with FIrefox
<zsarker> It's really very nice to know how to install
<seth_k> there's tons of software available for your use in Adept :)
<seth_k> it's fun to just look through sometimes
<aj_calrissian> well all, thanks for your help. I appreciate it
<aj_calrissian> but now I have to go
<aj_calrissian> I'll be back though, from time to time
<aj_calrissian> until I get this stuff down
<aj_calrissian> then I suppose i'll be back to help! :P
<nalioth_zZz> aj_calrissian: you dont have to wait to help
<aj_calrissian> I know,
<aj_calrissian> but I gotta know a little more than i do to be of any real help
<aj_calrissian> well, nnight all
<digits> Is it a known fact that Krita and kopete is totally unstable on AMD64?
<Tm_T> digits: not that I know
<PaloDeQueso> Would someone be able to look at my log.smbmount?
<PaloDeQueso> http://rafb.net/paste/results/mA2OLT54.html
<BigKahuna> I'm using a moodin KDM theme and was wondering if it would be possible to hack in a sound effect. Basically I want my KDE start-up sound to play as soon as my password has been accpeted as opposed to when KDE loads
<rev> i have an "adinistrator mode" prob
<rev> i put in pw and it pauses and then back to restricked mode
<Insomniac-> rev: what happens when you try to use sudo in a console?
<rev> it works fine
<sampan> rev, that's a known bug in fresh breezy kubuntu installs
<rev> what i do about it?
<sampan> update your system (via adept-updater or apt-get) and it should be fixed
<rev> hmm
<sampan> it happened to a bunch of us first week of release, but it was fixed in updates a week or two after breezy was released.
<rev> i just sudo apt-get update ad still same thing
<sampan> that just updates the repo lists -- use sudo adept-updater
<rev> ooh. lots of things happening now
<sampan> :D
<rev> thanks
<sampan> sure -- i remember how frustrated that bug had me ;)
<sampan> couldn't even change my clock!  i was pulling my hair out
<bob_4_a_day> rev what was the cure ?
<rev> it's still dowlloading
<rev> wow. big update
<rev> wow. even kernal update
<rev> it worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<rev> weeeee
<rev> thanks sampan
<sampan> sure :)  just passing the joy along
<rev> i now have controll
<rev> bwahahahaha
<rev> samba here i come
<Insomniac-> odd... amarok seems to have crashed while i was afk but no error is displayed
<thegladiator> hi kubuntu :)
<thegladiator> i am running fc4 , is there any way i can get kubntu theme for my kde ?
<Tm_T> kubuntu theme?
<thegladiator> yes
<Tm_T> what exactly you mean?
<thegladiator> so that it looks like kubntu
<thegladiator> i am running fc4
<Tm_T> err, so all you need is background?
<thegladiator> but i need to get the look of kubuntu nope
<thegladiator> the full theme
<Tm_T> there's no special theme for Kubuntu
<thegladiator> like say the windows everything i see
<thegladiator> it uses kde plastik ?
<Tm_T> that's basic KDE
<Tm_T> yes
<thegladiator> is there a theme hat is absed on ubntu / kubuntu -> that brown looks ?
<thegladiator> i like that brown looks
<Tm_T> hmm, my Kubuntu has never been brown
<thegladiator> i see
<thegladiator> ubntu is brown
<Tm_T> ubuntu is brown (like gnome) and Kubuntu is blue (like KDE)
<Tm_T> atleast this is how I see it
<thegladiator> ah
<thegladiator> i see
<rev> same here
<thegladiator> that brown theme for gnome is superb ; if only we had any equivalent for kde :)
<Tm_T> the I think we do
<thegladiator> there is a brown theme u mean ?
<thegladiator> can u help me find out ?
<thegladiator> i have my gnome on ubntu brown and thats perfect
<Tm_T> oh, you can just set your KDE to use brown colour for a start
<thegladiator> wait i will show u  s snapshort
<Tm_T> I know how Gnome looks like ;)
<rev> me too. and i don't like it
<rev> or gnome
<thegladiator> nah :) this is my fc4 configured like ubntu :)
<thegladiator> just see
<rev> ok
<thegladiator> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/4382/screenshot9ge.png
<Tm_T> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=25711
<Tm_T> that's greenish one, but artnay thought he will do brown version from that
<rev> seems kinda close
<chaoticgeek> woot
<rev> nice settings btw
<thegladiator> yeah i was wondering if i can get that looks for my kde
<thegladiator> that brownish color
<thegladiator> amazing
<chaoticgeek> I kinda did a script for (k)ubuntu to install restricted formats
<Tm_T> http://www.kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/foo/foo_093.png
<Tm_T> chaoticgeek: ah?
<chaoticgeek> only works on 5.10 x86 though
<Tm_T> that's how my desktop looks now, but I have to find better background
<chaoticgeek> but I'm happy I was able to do that by my self
<Tm_T> chaoticgeek: heh, I have several scripts that does work only in my pc ;)
<rev> nie desktops guys'
<thegladiator> nice one
<chaoticgeek> this i my first script, and its just all the commands to get the restricted formats, mplayer, dvd playback, java, and flash working
<thegladiator> but i am looking for brwon :)
<chaoticgeek> so I just copyed and pasted lines of commands
<thegladiator> just fell inlove with ubuntu
<cemoi> hello
<chaoticgeek> I try and tweak stuff too much so I can screw stuff up really quickly and have to reinstall so I want something like this
<thegladiator> so kubuntu also have free cd's ?
<pwolfe> anyone here good with nvidia drivers on amd64?  im new to 64 and having some..issues
<cemoi> mmm i'm french and i don't speak english...... :(
<thegladiator> or is it an offshoot of ub ?
<chaoticgeek> next release there will be shipit
<chaoticgeek> french!
<thegladiator> woah
<chaoticgeek> I speak a lil french
<chaoticgeek> but not much
<cemoi>  oui
<chaoticgeek> oui
<thegladiator> cemoi, oh :( u need english language most of the places
<cemoi> t speak spanish tan bien
<Tm_T> cemoi: if you just can, use english
<thegladiator> english is currently the universal lang :)
<rev> rofl
<cemoi> yes but i don(t use it evry day........
<rev> you should
<chaoticgeek> cemoi: join #ubuntu-fr its the french channel of ubuntu I belive
<rev> get better at it
<Tm_T> cemoi:  #kubuntu-fr if you like to use only french
<Tm_T> chaoticgeek: K! ;)
<cemoi> mmm ok
<Tm_T> cemoi: but, welcome here too
<chaoticgeek> the ubuntu one has a bit more people too
<thegladiator> what is kde version of kubz ?
<cemoi> thank's a lot :D
<Tm_T> thegladiator: 3.4.3 and 3.5.0
<Tm_T> cemoi: np :)
<thegladiator> i see
<thegladiator> nonw has 4.0 ?
<thegladiator> i mean no distros ?
<cemoi> by by and phank you very much ;)
<thegladiator> i havent seen any distros with 4.x
<rev> thers nobody there
<seth_k> cemoi, je suis en train d'ecrire un redaction pour ma classe de francais... vous pouvez l'ecrire pour moi :D
<Tm_T> thegladiator: well, 4.0 will be released in some future
<Tm_T> thegladiator: it's hard to distribute something what doesn't exist yet
<thegladiator> i see
<thegladiator> kde looks already has
<thegladiator> themes for 4.x it seems
<thegladiator> that is why i asked
<Tm_T> aah
<thegladiator> lol :)
<Tm_T> kde4 is under development
<Tm_T> heavy one
<thegladiator> ah
<Tm_T> unusable to users
<cemoi> une redaction de quelle type
<Tm_T> thegladiator: ask again in next december
<Tm_T> ;)
<chaoticgeek> wonder when konqueror is going to support .svg files
<seth_k> de _La Porte Etroite_, par Gide :)
<thegladiator> heh:)
<Tm_T> chaoticgeek: does already I think
<Tm_T> actually, I'm not sure
<Tm_T> chaoticgeek: can you give an url to svg pic?
<cemoi> je peux toujours te donner un coup de main icic if you want
<Tm_T> or page that contains it
<seth_k> cemoi, hehe, it's ok :) je vous plaisante
<cemoi> :)
<cemoi> ^_^
<seth_k> ok, bedtime, have a good night everybody
<Tm_T> good night seth_k|away
<kosh> konqueror has supported svg for over a year
<kosh> although animation stuff it still crashes on
<Tm_T> kosh: I thought so
<kosh> Tm_T: not all the time but most of the time
<kosh> Tm_T: at least on the w3c test suite it still crashes
<digits> can i do a "downgrade" from amd64 to x86 without having to to a complete reinstall?
<kosh> probably depends on how good you are at it, I managed to switch from sid to kubuntu yesterday without doing a reinstall
<digits> ok
<kosh> I won't recommend it though
<kosh> if I was doing it I would just backup my data and try it though just for the fun of doing it :)
<digits> kosh: my idea, just wanted to check if it was possible first ;P
<kosh> digits: best way to find out if it is possible is to try it
<digits> kosh: never used a debian based system before though... (*bsd, slackware and gentoo)
<kosh> digits: someone told me that I could not switch from debian sid to kunbutu also but that was not right
<digits> kosh: hehe
<kosh> I had to resolve a lot of things manually but it did work fine
<digits> ok
<kosh> and I did not force even one package during the whole process
<digits> going to be interresting
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i read somewheer that initNG  shortens  the reboottime
<Azertyuuu> hey all, i read somewheer that initNG  shortens  the reboottime, is that true ? and where can ifind that
<thesamet> i am working on a (python) script inside vim. is there an easy way to execute the script (in a new window), in a way that will:
<thesamet> a. kill the previous instance of the script, if it is already running
<thesamet> b. will allow me to continue editing my script
<thesamet> ?
<ClayG> how do i disbale graphical login?
<thesamet> sorry... sent to wrong channel... :)
<thesamet> clayg: go to Menu-->System Settings -->System Services, and disable gdm and kdm in boot time.
<ClayG> how is it done in console?
<ClayG> I'm ssh'ing into it but I can pull xapps
<ClayG> I can use gksudo services-admin
<ClayG> it looks like but I also would like to know a strictly cli way of doing it
<thesamet> clayg: I once deleted the symbolic links from /etc/rc?.d   but I am not sure this was the Right way.
<Insomniac-> that's probably exactly what the gui tools do
<_antonio> ciao c' qualcuno che puo' aiutarmi con kpppd?
<hussam> I've been using spammassassin in kmail for a couple of mounths now, but it hardly detects 1 out of 50 spam emails. is there any better solution?
<brosiooz> a repository with java 1.5 for ubuntu ?
<freelove> brosiooz: the antesis one has it i guess............
<manveru> !java
<manveru> hmm, where is ubotu?
<libbn> good Q
<libbn> hmm, where should i put my own theme file? in firefox folder? should i create a theme folder and it will popup in themes menu?
<curuxz> goodmorning
<freelove> goodmorning
<freelove> here its evening:)
<curuxz> how are you freelove?
<freelove> curuxz: im fine thx
<curuxz> here its just gone lunuch :)
<freelove> where ya from?
<curuxz> UK
<curuxz> you?
<freelove> india:D
<curuxz> you like kubuntu?
<freelove> curuxz: of course and not at all!:)
<freelove> curuxz: means i'd love to use it.but just now i did clean install.and i cant get to kdm..it stops at console mode.....
<curuxz> :S oh dear
<freelove> i dont know why.but atleat for me.kubu breezy is far too problematic..hoary was better i guess...
<curuxz> you on a text based IRC client then?
<curuxz> I always install ubuntu, then add kde later, never get any problems that way around
<freelove> but again thats just my luck....a lot of kubuntu users never had probs lke mine...
<freelove> curuxz: u are absolutely correct.i did the same.....and things were fine.but the moment i did clean install.things went wild..
<curuxz> yea its machine specific alot of the time
<freelove> i guess they put mote attn to ubuntu than kubuntu:(   but i hope this changes with dapper:).really looking forward to it......
<freelove> curuxz: have u upgraded to kde 3.5?
<curuxz> erm not sure
<curuxz> one sec and i will find out
<curuxz> 3.4.3 :(
<curuxz> its 3.5 in the repos yet?
<freelove> curuxz: ya....http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<curuxz> thanks :D
<curuxz> is it any better?
<freelove> curuxz: but i came across a weird things in 3.5, i dont see any storage media like my other partitions........
<freelove> curuxz: but its faster, with new features, AND kopete now lets u see webcams! yohooooooooooooooooo!!
<curuxz> coolio
<freelove> but make sure u install a few jasper libraries.or u wont be able to see webcams:)
<hussam> freelove: how stable is kde 3.5?
<bdmp> I was using firefox and I wrote a long letter and when I hit send the website said "we are down for mantenience" and I lost my letter. Any one know any tricks to get my letter back?
<manveru> hussam: pretty stable for me
<manveru> bdmp: there is no way
<curuxz> bdmp sorry no, the best way is when doing long inputs on sites is to save a copy before sending incase of that
<manveru> bdmp: but don't worry... i guess we all made this mistake once... (or twice, or thrice...)
<freelove> hussam: so far its been running smoothly:D..definitely worth trying.
<curuxz> doing the upgrade now :D
<freelove> i had thought all of u wud have upgraded to 3.5 by now!
<curuxz> not sure i can do it with out a reboot though
<curuxz> nah i work from my pc so i need it stable :)
<freelove> ya a reboot is recommended:)...........but it quite stable imo
<manveru> curuxz: i have less crashes with 3.5 than i had with 3.4
<freelove> very true:D
<manveru> curuxz: and you don't have to reboot
<aitor> hi
<manveru> curuxz: the only time you have to do that is installing of a new kernel
<aitor> can any of you help me with my /etc/network/interfaces configuration for a wireless network with wep?
<freelove> manveru: i had to face some weirdness.which went away on reboot...
<freelove> hey i love edubuntu too:)......nice icons & wallpaper.........
<curuxz> ah rite good good then
<aitor> is this ok? should the wless card work at system startup?
<aitor> auto wlan0
<aitor> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<aitor> wireless-essid Comtrend
<aitor> wireless-key1 AAAAAAAAAA
<aitor> wireless-key2 BBBBBBBBBB
<aitor> wireless-defaultkey 1
* manveru wished ubotu was here
* manveru could then just do !pastebin
<aitor> first key is sure to work but only works if I do a iwconfig
<freelove> !sources
<manveru> aitor: please use http://rafb.net/paste next time
<aitor> sorry manveru, did not know it
<aitor> sorry
<freelove> its ok aitor:D
<manveru> no problem - it's only an advice almost everyone here gets :)
<freelove> i got it the hard way once;)
<aitor> ;)
<aitor> so, I'll paste it there then
<manveru> we've got it in here already
<freelove> yes.and then give us the link.
<manveru> nalioth: hey :)
<nalioth> howdy
<freelove> hi nalioth
<nalioth> hi y'all. i'm at the office now
<aitor> http://rafb.net/paste/results/iFCvpb78.html
<aitor> this config does not work well at system startup, but if a do iwconfig wlan0 essid Comtrend key {the_first_key_here
<aitor> }
<aitor> it works
<manveru> aitor: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto?highlight=%28wifi%29
<aitor> it's puzzling me as this is the first time a ever use a wireless network
<aitor> ok, manveru, I'll take a look
<aitor> thanks
<manveru> tell me if that helps yu
<manveru> +o
<freelove> hey check out this cute ubuntu wallpaper http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/files/4/6/2/5/7/ubuntu_winter_tux_hat_original.png
<manveru> freelove: ty, now i've got a new wallpaper ^^
<ninHer> hi all
<freelove> manveru: my pleasure:)
<glian> hi
<curuxz> hi glian
<manveru> freelove: we really need a wallpaper-page for linux... something easier to browse than kde-look.org
<glian> i just switched from u to k, i must say that i have a good choice made
<curuxz> kde is much nicer i think
<curuxz> esp with dual screen setups, like i have
<glian> right
<freelove> glian: long live kubuntu!
<glian> more stable
<freelove> manveru: that was from gnome-look.org
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I don't suppose anyone here has experience with compiling quake2forge?
<freelove> Rogue_Jedi_X: but ive installed & run quake2:D
<curuxz> brb
<Rogue_Jedi_X> freelove: Yeah, me too. But I really want to get q2forge working. Better sound support and all
<freelove> i see...
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: and where's the problem?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I get crackling sounds with icculus' installer
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: Gimme a sec
<manveru> in case you want to paste - use http://rafb.net/paste
<freelove> ;D
<freelove> or www.pastebin.com :)
<aitor> manveru, it won't work :S
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/458283
<manveru> thx :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> No worries. I've read the topic ;)
<manveru> ok...
<manveru> i had this error myself once
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hope the story has a happy ending
<manveru> i checked back to the gentoo-people then - because they know everything about compiling :)
<freelove> like beauty & the beast;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Yeah, they should :P
<Rogue_Jedi_X> So what did they say?
<manveru> it was some option i had to change in the configure-script
<manveru> but i have no idea what it was...
<manveru> something that warnings are not handled as errors
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Joy
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I hoped I was just missing a package
<manveru> please go to #gentoo and hole them with your questions :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> That cc1 line is the problem, then
<manveru> exactly
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: Will do, thanks
<curuxz> ok a reboot was needed because it was doing odd things like not showing windows etc
<curuxz> but i have to say i like :D, looks good and is far more responsive
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Looks like I won't have to bother anyone. There's a neat little configure parameter that I have to add. make clean first, though.
<curuxz> OMG KDE 3.5 F$%$%$ RULES!!!
<curuxz> it knows i have 2 screens and i can now do settings for each from within xwindows
<curuxz> in almost 7 years of linux use i have never seen anything close to that
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: good to hear :)
<manveru> curuxz: you've been on kde1 too? ^^
<curuxz> dont know
<curuxz> may have
<manveru> it's been some time
<curuxz> at last kde is adding usefull features
<curuxz> i love the new version thanks for suggestiong upgrade :D
<manveru> hehe :)
<manveru> 3.5 rocks... but still i'm waiting for 4.0 ^^;;
<curuxz> lol im still waiting for 5.0
<curuxz> :P
<manveru> however, i need to do something productive now
<Chousuke> I'm waiting for 4.0 too ;P
<manveru> cu later lads
<curuxz> c ya :)
<Chousuke> Never really used KDE. ;P
<curuxz> lol
<Chousuke> But I've promised no-one in particular that I'll give 4.0 a shot.
<curuxz> kde 3.5 is realy giving windows a run for its money they have made it so much more user friendly i have only been on it for about 5 mins and i can already see a load of cool new stuff
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Did anyone check out the Oxygen icons for KDE4? They look sweet
<Chousuke> curuxz: Windows was way behind earlier versions too ;P
<Chousuke> Well, I guess I can only say that of gnome.
<curuxz> oh on most i would agree, but a few features kde was still a bit pro'ish i think they have gone back and made it easyer on the basic stuff
<Chousuke> Haven't they promised to make KDE4 more lightweight?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> They did?
<curuxz> duno how they can
<curuxz> its suposed to be more flashy than most
<Chousuke> It's not impossible.
<Chousuke> as long as you can turn off the candy
<curuxz> maybe the default will be
<curuxz> but once you turn on all the cool stuff it will be big again, its just a modern gui they have to be
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I dunno. When people want lightweight window managers they usually opt for Xfce and such
<curuxz> aye
<Chousuke> KDE isn't a window manager
<manveru> e17!
<Chousuke> kwin is
<curuxz> kde and gnome are always going to be the big nice looking ones
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Sorry
<Chousuke> it's not all about the window managers :)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Get those mixed up sometimes
<Chousuke> curuxz:you don't have to look bad to be lightweight.
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Window Managers and Desktop Environments that is
<Chousuke> of course candy adds some weight.
<Chousuke> but as long as you can turn it off it doesn't matter.
<curuxz> lol chou maybe not, but in general there is a trend to be small and look bad
<Chousuke> fltk?
<curuxz> or in windows case to be massive but look terible, the exeption that proves the rule :P
<Chousuke> :D
<ascay> i've got a little problem after upgrading kubuntu to kde 3.5. if i activate "align on grid" for desktop icons i can't put icons on the second screen (xinerama) anymore. has anyone an idea how to solve this?
<Chousuke> w2k actually looks nice.
<Chousuke> not flashy, but usable
<curuxz> 2 secs ascay i will see if that happens on mine :)
<curuxz> nope worked fine im afraid
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: Is E17 stable yet?
<curuxz> if you auto align them to the left or something then they will all jump over untill the first screen is full
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: i run it since days... it's pretty much stable
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: Cool. It looks fancy
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: but only when you install it correctly... it's still a pain in combination with ubuntu
<ascay> curuxz: no alignment active, i can place them on my main monitor wherever i want
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: How come?
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: be sure to try elive some day
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: oh, different compiler-versions - i would have to compile it myself, but no time for doing that
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Ouch.
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: so my laptop is running on e17 and my working-desktop is kde3.5
<curuxz> thats odd ascay, try restarting :S maybe a buffer has seized if you aint already...
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: Spiffy. Do you have Entrance installed too?
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: of course :)
<ascay> curuxz: if i deactivate the grid alignment, my problem is gone btw
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: So what does that look like? I think that's the only part of E that I haven't seen a screenshot of.
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: wait a second, i'll make one
<curuxz> thats so strange, i upgraded to 3.5 about 15 minutes ago and my dual screens are running better than ever!
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: just gimme a minute - need some coffee first
<curuxz> sorry i cant be of more help but without the problem my self i cant look for a fix
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: Sure, sure. No rush :9
<ascay> yep, there are very nice new xinerama features. it's the best multimonitoring experience ever. i really miss it if i'm working with other os
<curuxz> other os?
<curuxz> TRAITOR!!
<curuxz> ;) J/k
<ascay> winxp and macosx, sorry :)
<curuxz> hahaha, im just messin :D
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Hey, sweet. Quake2forge finished compiling
<curuxz> we all use what we need to get the job done
<curuxz> i run a business and there is no money in a tiny company like mine to pay for windows or mac os, so i use linux because it keeps my systems legal and free. Oh and i prefer linux a million times more than any other system because of all the advantages in speed and security
<ascay> me too, linux at home and windows/osx at work. all with two monitors. linux+kde+xinerama is just great, windows is ok if the graphics card has good drivers and osx is terrible with multimonitoring.
<curuxz> never used osx, only the ones before it but apparently its totaly diffrent now
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I hope I get to at least try it out once, see what all the fuss is about
<curuxz> personaly im more at home with linux than anyother system because i know my way around it so well
<curuxz> its like a cluttered house, only i know where to find the good things ;)
<ascay> yeah, osx is not bad, os9 was terrible (bad multitasking, bad memory management, very unstable). but for me osx is to less configurable. that's why i love kde so much.
<ascay> hm... my icon/grid problem seems to be a bug... found it several times on mailing lists, bugtrackers etc
<curuxz> that would explain things
<curuxz> tryed pressing ctl-alt-backspace
<_raptor> kann mir mal eben jemand helfen
<curuxz> should reboot X only and clean it out i think
<_raptor> i need german help for kubuntu linux
<Rogue_Jedi_X> _raptor: Try #kubuntu-de
<curuxz> sorry no can do
<_raptor> thx
<curuxz> its a bit slow in here today eh
<Kamping_Kaiser> i should be helping out more
<Kamping_Kaiser> while since i have in any serious way
<curuxz> helping with what?
<Kamping_Kaiser> in the channel
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mrmarcel
<mrmarcel> hi Kamping_Kaiser
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<curuxz> :)
<manveru> Rogue_Jedi_X: ok, made a bunch of screenshots... uploading them now
<mrmarcel> :)
<curuxz> kontact wont start now i have 3.5
<curuxz> :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> :(
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: Awesome, thanks
<os2mac> did anyone see my last question?
<curuxz> no
<ascay> curuxz: i had the kontact problem too. uninstalled it, installed it, problem gone. apt-get upgrade alone didn't help before.
<Kamping_Kaiser> i cant see it
<curuxz> ah great thanks i will try that :)
<curuxz> just kontact or its related apps as well?
<os2mac> let's say i want to beta dapper.... do I replace breezy with dapper in sources.list or add it......
<Kamping_Kaiser> os2mac: replace it
<curuxz> i think there is an iso somewhere for it os2mac
<Kamping_Kaiser> there is 'flight one', but imo just dist-upgrade off the net
<Kamping_Kaiser> save updating as soon as you finish the iso
<curuxz> how do we upgrade to dap?
<os2mac> curuxz I am already running Kubuntu....
<Kamping_Kaiser> curuxz: replace hoary/Breezy with dapper in your soruces list
<Kamping_Kaiser> then `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade`
<crimsun> you might wish to know that Dapper can still be highly problematic due to kernel and udev flux, but it's much better than it was last week.
<crimsun> absolutely do NOT dist-upgrade to Dapper on mission-critical machines.
<ascay> curuxz: i selected only kontact. adept deinstalled some more (kpilot e.g.) automatically.
<curuxz> kk i will try :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i should second what crimsun says btw, don't use dapper unless you can afford to break :)
<curuxz> i cant aford a break :(
<Kamping_Kaiser> don't play with fire :)
<curuxz> but when i say i will try im not talking about dap im talking about a resinstall of kontact because i need that
* Kamping_Kaiser has it on both desktop and laptop
<Kamping_Kaiser> curuxz: oh, ok
<DesExMachina> hi leute
<DesExMachina> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich im kubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<curuxz> i cant wait for dap stable to come out though
<curuxz> would love to see what all the buzz is about
<Kamping_Kaiser> !de
<DesExMachina> den flashplayer fr den konquerer installieren kann
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. DesExMachina try Kubuntu-de
<DesExMachina> oh ok
<Rogue_Jedi_X> manveru: Entrance looks very slick. Just one question, though. How does it handle multiple users?
<Kamping_Kaiser> curuxz: there are 3.5 repo's but, i don't know about using it (see topic)
<os2mac> ok so how do I tell it worked?
<DesExMachina> can someone please help me how I can install the flash plugin for the konquerer browser
<DesExMachina> hello?
<BlueDevil> DesExMachina: install it for firefox, then go to configure konqueror and click "search for plugins"
<_sebastian> Hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi :)
<DesExMachina> ok thanks
<_sebastian> got rid of previous version of Ubuntu.  and put on latest the other day. and a laod of software.  includling Konversation.  which I used to connect to this.  So I assume this some IRC chat program?
<BlueDevil> yw
<BlueDevil> _sebastian: yes
<_sebastian> Konversation is a KDE app?
<BlueDevil> _sebastian: yes
<_sebastian> I had Kbuntu on previous Ubuntu.  ,but not put on latest yet.  only some KDE apps and a load of other good software
<DesExMachina> ok thanks it works
<DesExMachina> cu guys
<_sebastian> so this is the kbuntu channel?  so supposue to talk about Kbuntu here I assume
<Kamping_Kaiser> _sebastian: yes
<_sebastian> well Gnome sucks and KDE sucks.
<_sebastian> and therei s some sort of.  Amazing GUI or someting that I not installed yet
<_sebastian> carn't remember what it is called now
<_jonez> what is karamba and how do i start it?
<_sebastian> I have also used Fluxbox before :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jonez: alt+f2 i think?
<_sebastian> WIth Gnome and KDE I have been unable to customize them to how I want it :(
* Kamping_Kaiser hugs gnome with basic customisations
<_sebastian> at least with XP and 3rd party visaul style and stuff. people can actasully get XP to be nearlly exactly how they want it
<_sebastian> or exactly
<_jonez> but it costs cash
<_sebastian> and I done that with XP.  got myself a really nice visual style.  free one
<_sebastian> and used that uxtheme.dll patcher
<_sebastian> so that it would run the visual style
<_sebastian> and by same guy a really nice theme that goes with it.  for Firefox :)
<_sebastian> ,but that's not been upgraded yet for 1.5.  so still using the Deer Park Alpha 2 when I want to use FIrefox on XP :)
<_jonez> so if u like winxp so good what the hell are u doing in this channel?
<_sebastian> I don't like WIn XP so good it sucks
<manveru> i would miss my shell :)
<_sebastian> ,but what I am saying is.   I basically been able to get the GUI that I am happy with
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol manveru, could read that in 2 ways ;)
<Rogue_Jedi_X> I always thought Win XP was just a (even more) bloated version of Win2k
<_sebastian> yeah exaclty it is
<Kamping_Kaiser> _sebastian: apt-cache search window |grep manager
<Kamping_Kaiser> Rogue_Jedi_X: with SP1 built in
<_sebastian> what's that kamping
<Kamping_Kaiser> xp's only good feature :) 2k sp1
<manveru> _sebastian: that's the source of days full of fun :)
<_jonez> maybe u should ask someone if it is something u dont get to work in linux mate?
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Kamping_Kaiser: Hehe, too true
<Kamping_Kaiser> _sebastian: a way to find alternatives
<_sebastian> a bit of a LInux noob so.  in the shell I assume?  put that in?
<manveru> exactly
<_jonez> what good desklet programs is out there for KDE except superkaramba?
<_jonez> i wnat it to look more like gDesklets
<CuruXz> bk
<Rogue_Jedi_X> Gotta go. See ya
<_sebastian> it's uhmmm #ubuntu for the Ubutu channel sian't it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<_jonez> i cant get the dvd playback enabled in kubuntu any suggestions?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jonez: got libdvdcss?
<_sebastian> what's the details I have to put in and that in Konversation.  so I can connnect to the Ubuntu channel?
<Kamping_Kaiser>  /join #ubuntu
<_sebastian> I think it's found it now
<_sebastian> well I was configuring the thing so it could just connect or whatever
<_jonez> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss??
<_jonez> Kamping is that what i should type in the shell?
<Kamping_Kaiser> _jonez: you will have to check the wiki, i don't remember right now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> but it's not that hard, just follow the insturctions :)
<_jonez> yes i did that but it did not find the thing it was looking for
<jpatrick> !dvd
<_jonez> that is why im asking here
<_jonez> cause i need dvd playback
<_curuxz_> xine?
<_jonez> and also apt-get install azureus does not work
<slicslak> i have some mpeg flics that i want to convert to xvid.  what app should i use?
<LeeJunFan> is it just me or does k3b make bad iso's for everyone? I ended up having to use dd to make good iso's.
<slicslak> ok, how about this question, also have a dvd i need to convert to xvid.  and  i'm not even pirating, it's a promotional for a non-profit.  what's the best dvd ripping software right now?  by best i mean easiest to  use
<jpatrick> k3b?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ripping? try dvdrip
<Kamping_Kaiser> and what your ripping is none of our buisness :)
<slicslak> ya ripping
<slicslak> lol!
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<freeman2411> ?
<_jonez> what is a good server on amule?
<_sebastian> a
<_sebastian> b
<_sebastian> c
<_sebastian> d
<_sebastian> can you get bootedo ut of here for flooding?  I wonder
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes you can.
<_sebastian> rather dead this channel now anyway thanks for the help I got here
<_sebastian> got more in Ubuntu channel and I am leaving now
<_sebastian> bye
<Kamping_Kaiser> later
<antti> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or something similar. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<antti> why it says that when i try to run adept
<ciga> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<ciga> I want to run a plus4 disk image with xmess. I misses some bin files (disk.bin, rs232.bin ...) Is it broken in breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure what it is
<ciga> in vice it works fine.
<ciga> commodore +4 emulator
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. don't know, sorry
<ciga> is there a page which show a package status?
<Kamping_Kaiser> *shrug*
<ciga> ic
<dissed> im installing a new graphic card, the old one is pci, new one is agp, anyone who could tell me if i need to do anything?
<virachon> hey..............
<cold> hmm how do I start the kubuntu desktop install from a ubuntu installation?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cold: open a terminal and type " sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop`
<cold> root@ColdDexBox:/home/cold/applications/snort-1.8.1-RELEASE#  sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-deskto
<cold> Reading package lists... Done
<cold> Building dependency tree... Done
<cold> E: Couldn't find package Kubuntu-deskto
<cold> root@ColdDexBox:/home/cold/applications/snort-1.8.1-RELEASE#
<Kamping_Kaiser> desktop
<ciga> anyone uses the official kde 3.5 packages?
<Kamping_Kaiser> not deskto
<cold> same thing happened
<Kamping_Kaiser> cold: do you have the internet repositories enabled?
<cold> hmm how do I do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, comment out the cdrom line, and uncomment the internet repositories
<cold> yuck, don't like nano preffer vi :)
<cold> k let me try again now
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. nano is a family editor ;)
<cold> root@ColdDexBox:/home/cold/applications/konstruct/meta/everything# sudo apt-get install Kubuntu-desktop
<cold> Reading package lists... Done
<cold> Building dependency tree... Done
<cold> E: Couldn't find package Kubuntu-desktop
<cold> root@ColdDexBox:/home/cold/applications/konstruct/meta/everything#
<cold> i un commented the internet respositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> try lowercase k
<cold> ahh thanks buddy
<cold> it worked
<Kamping_Kaiser> and ran `sudo apt-get update`?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cool
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<cold> hmm i assume apt-get update, updates the package list?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yep
<Kamping_Kaiser> wb kkathman :)
<cold> ahh thanks man
<Kamping_Kaiser> np
<kkathman> howdy Kamping_Kaiser :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> your up late
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: nah early...its morning here now 9am
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser: you are the one thats up late I think ::)
<_root> s
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's true as well :)
* Kamping_Kaiser slaps root a lot
* Tm_T slaps some more
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> maybe I hit too hard
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> classic
<Kamping_Kaiser> lotekk [root@210.56.36.2747]  entered the room.
<Kamping_Kaiser> mode (+b *!*root@* ) by ChanOP
<Kamping_Kaiser> lotekk left the room (Kicked by ChanOP (If you are stupid enough to use IRC as ROOT, you shouldn't be here - CyberSwine)).
<Kamping_Kaiser> told ;)
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: aye, actually telling that should be done by irc servers
<Tm_T> Kamping_Kaiser: some local IRCnet servers doesn't even let you in as root
<Tm_T> that's how it should be
<Kamping_Kaiser> i agree
<DocTomoe> actually, that is an interesting IP address that lotekk-guy had
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's austnet
<DocTomoe> austnet?
<Kamping_Kaiser> so they screw the last octet
<Kamping_Kaiser> IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> another network
<DocTomoe> I see
<DocTomoe> anyone willing to slap me with the big stick of enlightement with an postfix problem?
<Tm_T> DocTomoe: no, but I can always slap you just for fun ;-P
<Kamping_Kaiser> *cough* hides *cough*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<DocTomoe> Well, Im not *that* type of guy ;)
<Tm_T> DocTomoe: does that help?
<cold> quick questions guy, see i have a windows,slackware and ubuntu partition, I want to delete the slackware partition and split the free space between ubuntu and windows, can it be done with the partitioner on the installer?
<Tm_T> dan
<Tm_T> damn
<Tm_T> DocTomoe: so you say now
<DocTomoe> cold: Id try PartitionMagic ...
<Tm_T> DocTomoe: noooooo
<slow-motion> hallo
<cold> thats not free :L:(
<cold> :( *
<Tm_T> cold: you can use installer, or qtparted in knoppix livecd
<Kamping_Kaiser> cold: from a live cd should be able to
<DocTomoe> cold: well, if you know a relatively *SECURE* way to solve that with free (as in beer) software, let me know ;)
<sjnovick> Hi all.  I have a Dell Latitude laptop connected to a cport (docking station).  Is there a way to use the cport sound card ?
<cold> lol ok doctomoe
<Tm_T> DocTomoe: qtparted, parted, gparted ...
<DocTomoe> Tm_T: onc upon a time, thos stuff killed my mp3 collection. took me 3 months to recover.
<Tm_T> there's multiple FOSS linux programs for that
<DocTomoe> man, that was a nasty time ... only those legally bought stuff ... nearly killed me.
<Tm_T> DocTomoe: that can be done by partition magic too
<DocTomoe> Tm_T: right. but for some reason, it never happened. therefore, I somehow trust PartitionMagic a lot more than parted-like stuff.
<DocTomoe> thats a personal preference, however
<Tm_T> aye
<Kamping_Kaiser> DocTomoe: and i have used PM, and it's tried to kill me, so i recomend the open one, if you have to get screwd, it may as well be free :)
<DocTomoe> Let me put it the other way round ... if PM crashes my system, I know whom to point my shotgun at ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Coolio10> someone tell me that the kubuntu install isnt as slow as the live CD
<DocTomoe> Coolio10: the kubuntu install is not as slow as the live CD
<jpatrick> Coolio10: it isn't
<Coolio10> good
<sjnovick> Does anyone know how to configure an extra sound card ?
<Coolio10> i am planning to install kubuntu today and just want a few answers
<Coolio10> does the processor boot up a cd before grub loads?
<Coolio10> because i have UBCD4WIN and am going to install grub into the MBR and dont want my MBR killed and UBCD4WIN has tools to fix the MBR so..............
<antti> i am so lame cuz i ask this but, in the TS2 readme says To install using the gui, just startup "setup.sh"     <----- what is that startup?
<Coolio10> i dont even have kubuntu yet but i think it means enter it into the command
<antti> do i enter startup /setup.sh
<antti> i need that one damn command
<antti> and i have no idea what it is
<antti> its not install or make install
<Coolio10> does the processor boot up a cd before grub loads?
<Coolio10>  because i have UBCD4WIN and am going to install grub into the MBR and dont want my MBR killed and UBCD4WIN has tools to fix the MBR so..............
<hussam> Riddell: Hi, is there kde 3.4.3 for the kpdf/xpdf security bug?
<Tm_T> hussam: good question
<hussam> Tm_T: he did update the kde 3.5 packages, but since many are still on breezy's kde 3.4.3, I thought I would ask.
<hussam> I'm sticking to kde 3.4.3 for now.
<hussam> Tm_T: are you using kde 3.4.3 or 3.5?
<Tm_T> 3.5 in dapper
<hussam> Tm_T: how's dapper, is it stable?
<hussam> probably not that much, huh?
<Tm_T> very usable to me
<manveru> hussam: it would be officially out if it was stable :)
<Tm_T> manveru: or ready
<Tm_T> manveru: this is stable as breezy to me, but all changes hasn't done yet
<Tm_T> long wayto go
<hussam> manveru: probably the kde part is stable but the bugs would be ubuntu core bugs
<manveru> i still wouldn't try it
<manveru> need a working reliable system :)
<hussam> manveru: same here
<kkathman> hi there hussam and manveru :)
<hussam> kkathman: hey
* kkathman needs to make coffee :)
* hussam goes to make some coffee
<jpatrick> hussam: modprobe segment-fault-ed here
* manveru likes the smell of coffee so he goes to get some as well...
<hussam> jpatrick: really?
<jpatrick> hussam: it did
<hussam> reinstall it
<manveru> kkathman: btw, hi :)
<jpatrick> I tried `sudo modprobe i3868` (which was where my wifi card was) and it kept segment faulting :|
<hussam> try this, reinstall libc6. many ubuntu packages rely on it.
<jpatrick> hussam: I'm waiting for Flight 2
<hussam> jpatrick: Oh sorry. you're on dapper. I thought you were on breezy.
<jpatrick> I'm on Breezy now
<hussam> so it seg-faulted on breezy? what if you modprobe some other module, will it seg fault as well?
<dissed> cant start xvid files with kaffeine, dled the gstreamer xvid thing, but when i run any xvid file kaffeine shuts down
<jpatrick> That was on Dapper
* kkathman mumbles...gggrrrrr no coffee
<cRoW2k> hi
<cRoW2k> to enable SWAT what i've to do?
<cRoW2k> i've installed netkit-inetd
<hussam> kkathman: go buy some
<kkathman> hussam: yah... that would be the right thing to do
<kkathman> but Im lazy right now..hehe
<kkathman> so I got some tea instead :)
<mister_roboto> kkathman: aren't you the one looking to run DbDesigner?
<mister_roboto> kkathman: you there?
<cold> hmm i edited my xinitrc file from gnome to kde and i still get gnome 4 my window manager
<cold> can someone help me?
<gsnedders> would 256mb RAM be enough on a duron 700 to run smoothly, or would i need 512mb?
<kkathman> gsnedders: the more primitive the machine, the more memory you'll need
<kkathman> try it and see :)
* gsnedders is trying to avoid paying shipping about 20 times :P
<jpatrick> gsnedders: I'm on 128MB ram and Pentium II
<gsnedders> jpatirck: then i may as well try
<_dirk> long live easykubuntu :D
<our_didi> hi all. I followed apt-key instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php - that didn't work for me - I slightly changed a command and it did work - I'm not sure those instructions are uncorrect, but I would like to talk about it - anybody interested?
<our_didi> well, maybe someone will read this later so I summarize it. As a user, I typed "wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg" , but when I did "sudo apt-key" I received this error: "gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<our_didi> "
<our_didi>  so I used "sudo  wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg"  instead of  " wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg".
<our_didi> and now it seems to be ok.
<our_didi> bye all
* our_didi is away: 
<jpatrick> our_didi: it's suppose to say that
<our_didi> jpatrick : maybe I should give a look to gpg, apt-key and so on
<our_didi> I only found strange that I received no errors doing it via "sudo apt-key"
<our_didi> so I thought both "sudo" were necessary
<our_didi> am I wrong about that?
<_ubuntu> I want to thank you for this largely USER friendly Operating System!
<poningru> our_didi: you need sudo
<poningru> for software installation
<our_didi> poningru sure. however I was referring to "sudo wget". thanks however
<our_didi> and I too agree with _ubuntu - "thank you for this largely USER friendly Operating System!"
<our_didi> :)
<hussam> anybody here uses kmail?
<hugelmopf> hussam: yes.
<hussam> hugelmopf: I use spamassassin to catch spam in kmail but it only catches like 1 out of every 50 spam emails
<hussam> hugelmopf: what do you use for spam protection?
<hugelmopf> hussam: i am not using it, you might be more successful if you asked the spamassassin guys. in some way you can change its threshhold, but i don't have any experience with it.
<hussam> ok
<our_didi> am I safe in removing kubuntu-desktop package in order to upgrade to kde3.5 and amarok1.3.7 ?  dependencies managing wants me to do so - I'm using kynaptic on breezy
<hugelmopf> hussam: i don't get that much spam, that i really worried about it yet. my mailinglist-email provider seems to have spam filtering installed, and none of the other addresses i publish on the net
<hugelmopf> our_did: should be safe, as long as it doesn't remove anything else besides kubuntu-desktop (which is just a meta-package)
<our_didi> oh I understand, thanks
<our_didi> yes, it doesn't remove many other packages - while it upgrades all I need. so, let's try
<hussam> hugelmopf: I usually don't get spam on my personal pop mail but I have another email @ my university's email on which I get a lot of spam although I have never actually published this email on the net
* our_didi is away: 
<hussam> our_didi: after the upgrade is installed, check if you can install kubuntu-desktop again
<our_didi> uhm...thanks hussam !
<kkathman> Howdy Delvien :)
<Delvien> Is there a way to install enlightenment and still run KDE, or is it just like KDE and gnome, where you can choose when you log in ?
<Delvien> hey kkathman
<reagleBRKLN> since i upgraded to 3.5, klipper interferes with the copy/pasting formatting of what I'm doing over KRDC
<our_didi> I'm not sure I get what you're asking Delvien (i'm not english), but if you would like to can choose between enlightenment and kde at log-in, i'm quite sure you can - i think you only would need to install enlight.
<our_didi> Delvien : maybe did you install enlight. and you are not able to log in it ?
<Delvien> didnt install it yet
<Delvien> i want to though
<Delvien> our_didi know a good website to download it from?
<our_didi> no i'm sorry ... don't you use apt-get or an apt fronted?
<our_didi> i think you can install it with apt and I would suggest you to do so
<kkathman> Delvien: My knowledge is that enlightenment is a gnome-based graphical manager kinda like xfce
<kkathman> you install it and then have the option to boot into it..but I dont think you can run KDE apps in it
<Delvien> kkathman eek
<Chousuke> of course you can!
<Delvien> omg that scared me hehe
<Chousuke> nothing prevents you from running KDE apps in gnome or vice versa :P
<kkathman> Chousuke: I know you can run gnome apps in KDE
<kkathman> but I run 100% KDE so never tried the other way
<Delvien> Anyone experienced with the install of Enlightenment?
<Chousuke> you can run any app anywhere providing you have the needed libs.
<our_didi> Chousuke is right
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> You don't even need KDE to run KDE apps. just open X and run the app ;P
<Delvien> Is there a DEB install for Enlightenment
<Delvien> !enlightenment
<hugelmopf> delvien: why don't you search in the package manager? there is an enlightenment package
<Delvien> hugelmopf i did ,  did not see it
<hugelmopf> it is in the universe repository, do you have that enabled?
<Delvien> i beleive i do , can you tell me the http that i have to have
<Delvien> OH now i see it in adept
<Delvien> thanks bro, must of spelled it wrong the 3 times i looked before lol...
<_curuxz_> enlightenment works great with all apps
<flodine> hello guys is there a guide page for kubuntu?
<_curuxz_> its a good system tho takes  a while to get looking nice and everything where you want it
<_curuxz_> once don though, its a very cool looking system
<flodine> theres got to be a guide page i know ubuntu has one
<_curuxz_> personaly i think kde is better for multitasking though
<flodine> please help
<our_didi> flodine : please wait a couple of minutes and someone will do
<our_didi> (maybe :)   - did you already look around the kubuntu website?
<_curuxz_> whats the prob flood line?
<our_didi> flodine did you need some thing like http://kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/index.html ?
<our_didi> please note that I didn't know that page before, I just have a look to kubuntu main page and followed "Documentation" plink
<our_didi> plink = *link
<flodine> thxs hope it tells me about repositories
<Flammia> !multimedia
<Delvien> wow enlightenment is hard to get around in
<_curuxz_> yea takes a while to get used too
<_curuxz_> its great once you have it loading everyting you want
<Delvien> how can i get to my apps? i couldnt find a single thing
<_curuxz_> and all put in the right places
<_curuxz_> click anywhere and you should be able to access a startmenu
<Delvien> i wasnt
<_curuxz_> probs best to stick to KDE :)
<_curuxz_> its much more tolerant of people learning things them selfs
<Delvien> well im used to KDE i want something new
<arafat> !multimedia
<_curuxz_> gnome?
<Delvien> i hate gnome for several reasons
<Delvien> one being its file browser :P
<_curuxz_> xfc?
<_curuxz_> *xfce
<Delvien> never tried it, but Enlightenment looked really good,
<_curuxz_> oh yea the screenshots you see look amazing
<Delvien> how do i open a terminal in enlightenment
<_curuxz_> but thats after you spend about 2 weeks playing with it getting it all setup
<Delvien> well ive spent 4 weeks on KDE
<_curuxz_> click anywhere nad access terminal from the dev menu
<Delvien> hmm
<Delvien> any hotkey?
<_curuxz_> i have used linux for nearly 7 years and it takes me weeks to get enlightenment working how i like, even then i prefer KDE
<_curuxz_> not unless you set it to use a hotkey
<Delvien> ok brb then
<Delvien> when i click the left mouse button on the desktop it doesnt do anything
<voicu> hi, the sound system doesn't work on other users but mine (the main user). it says (when i log on into another user) that /dev/dsp access is denied
<voicu> i gave rw access on all users but everytime i start linux the permissions are reset
<Delvien> _curuxz_ i think my enlightenment is broken
<hugelmopf> voicu: your new user has to be member of the "audio" group
<_curuxz_> i would ask in the forums for advice on enlightenment they may know of a user guilde
<_curuxz_> i doubt a clean install would be broken :)
<manveru> Delvien: you are on e17 now?
<voicu> hugelmopf: thanks, i didn't think about that
<hugelmopf> voicu: you can add him with "sudo adduser USERNAME audio"
<Delvien> manveru ummm i dont know
<voicu> ok, thanks
<Delvien> manveru o im in KDE right now
<manveru> Delvien: one important shortcut in e17 is ctrl+alt+t
<Delvien> manveru i cant get to anything in enlightentment
<manveru> it opens a console :)
<Delvien> manveru it tells me to click the left mouse button to get to the "start" menu but when i click it nothing happens
<_curuxz_> you should get a menu and one of the options will be something like applications
<Delvien> aye, but i dont
<_curuxz_> that will expand to show your apps (im in kde so i cant see first hand at the moment im afraid)
<manveru> Delvien: but you can move your mouse?
<Delvien> yes
<manveru> e17 or e16?
<_curuxz_> should be like getting to the change desktop wallpaper menu, just instead you will have your apps there
<manveru> _curuxz_: that doesn't help when it doesn't work...
<Delvien> manveru which ever is from adept
<manveru> oh, that's e16
<Delvien> _curuxz_ aye i get everthing else with cnrtl left mouse button, and stuff, but when  i just hit the left mouse button it doesnt do anything
<manveru> e16 is different is some points... but still it should work that way
<Delvien> how do i upgrade to e17 from console?
<Delvien> im gonna try and reinstall enlightenment see if that does it. because as it is its not working right
<manveru> Delvien: well, that's another chapter
<manveru> Delvien: you need a new repository, and not everything works well
<Delvien> how do you get a custom wallpapper up? it gave a bunch of Win95 style crappy wallpapers
<Delvien> lemmme get on enlightenement really quick , brb
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> jkop: seas
<jkop> seas
* verbose finished to install kde3.5 and closes session to try it 
<Delvien> cntrl alt T didnt work manveru
<Delvien> nothing really worked.
<manveru> yeah
<manveru> i imagined that
<Delvien> manveru know whats wrong with it?
<manveru> this is e16 man - not e17
<Delvien> any DEB file i can install enlightenment from?
<Delvien> i hate compiling
<manveru> yeah... there are
<manveru> wait a second
<manveru> ok, got it...
<manveru> deb http://www.soulmachine.net/debian unstable/
<manveru> but be aware that they are for debian, not ubuntu and you _will_ run into problems
<Delvien> ugh im gonna give up on enlightenment
<Delvien> thanks for link though, how is XFCE?
<manveru> uhm... pretty... stable :)
<Delvien> lol not a good looking UI ?
<manveru> not at all
<Delvien> sigh
<manveru> but that is a matter of taste...
<manveru> did you try the elive-cd sometime?
<Delvien> no
<manveru> http://www.get-e.org
<manveru> it's really worth checking out
<Delvien> XFCE looks like gnome
<Delvien> im gonna try out XFCE... if i cant get Enlight to work from an Adept install its not worth my time,
<Delvien> manveru have any idea how i can get my mouse button to work .. im looking at themes and stuff and enlightenment looks SO OOO OO Nice.. i want it
<_ubuntu> alguna chica de espaa?
<Marco26> hola
<manveru> Delvien: hmm, what mouse do you have?
<jpat|away> Marco26: : #kubuntu-es
<Marco26> thanks,jeje
<Delvien> manveru well i have a logitech mx1000, but my touchpad mouse click doesnt work to get the menu up either
<Delvien> manveru and alt cnrtl T doesnt get a terminal up
<Delvien> anyone know how i use a .bin file?
<Delvien> its a installer
<manveru> chmod +x
<manveru> ./whatever.bin
<manveru> hmmm, what was the shortcut for the terminal... *scratch scratch*
<manveru> ctrl+alt+m brings up the menu
<Delvien> manveru ill try that in a sec
<manveru> ctrl+alt+a the apps-menu
<Delvien> BRB
<manveru> hehe :)
<_aaron> hey, i just recently installed kubuntu and my volume buttons dont work (pavilion dv1331se) however they worked for ubuntu breezy
<Marco26> hallo samba girl
<Marco26> from rio janeiro
<_aaron> anyone have any ideas?
<Delvien> manveru none of that worked
<manveru> ok, so your e16 is b0rken
<Delvien> manveru sweet
<Delvien> Manveru so i have to compile it now?  ugh
<Delvien> manveru or is there an easier way to install it?
<sorush20> the reply button doesn't work in yahoo.co.uk mail konqueror?
<Delvien> manveru can i put http://enlightenment.freedesktop.org/ in my sources.list and install via adept ?
<manveru> oh hell, sorry but i'm really busy
<manveru> i have _no_ idea
<Delvien> k thanks anyway
<Delvien> i forget, where are my sources.list file found anyone?
<manveru>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<Delvien> ty
* our_didi running on fresh kde3.5 installation :)
<our_didi> I had no troubles in this upgrade. And I used kubuntu since a couple of days only - I'm not a totally newvbie, however this is due to kubuntu team good  work
<our_didi> uhm, fonts size is quite screwed up
<Delvien> !checkinstall
<Delvien> wheres ubotu ?
<sampan> delvien  i think he's on vacation -- took some time off to go to the Caribbean and rest iirc
<Delvien> anyone remember off the top of their head how you auto-apt ./configure something?
<manveru> sudo apt-get install checkinstall
<manveru> sudo checkinstall -D
<manveru> (the checkinstall in the folder where you want to compile - takes care about most things)
<GameCat> hi
<GameCat> can anyone tell me why there are a load of menu items missing in konqueror? (I just moved from 5.04 to 5.10)
<manveru> because not everything is going smooth?
<manveru> you could purge your ~/.kde directory and login again...
<Delvien> anyone help me out on this http://pastebin.com/458651
<Delvien> i wish there was an easier way to install enlightenment
<manveru> Delvien: go to #e please
<Coolio10> hi
<troy> Delvien: you can run enlightenment using the klik:/ packages :P
<Delvien> troy where are those located?
* troy double checks URL
<troy> http://klik.atekon.de
<meissner> Where can I see, what exactly I have for a memory module in my PC?  Thus size, technology and clock rate.
<Delvien> troy enlightenment is not in there
<pipitas> http://enlightenment.klik.atekon.de/
<Delvien> troy when i try to click here and download etc. it says protocol not supported
<troy> Delvien: run the klik protocol installer first
<troy> wget klik.atekon.de/client/install -O -|sh
<Delvien> troy o
<troy> it only installs some shell scripts, and adds some loopback devices to /etc/fstab -- no binaries
<Delvien> tory that would make sense
<pipitas> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1490
<troy> I use klik sometimes when ubuntu packages are not present -- works fine for me
<Delvien> troy enlightenment is not on there which is disssapoingint, because for some reason my enlightenment from Adept is broken
<pipitas> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1490 (is specifically about the klik://enlightenment recipe, and its special setup)
<pipitas> Delvien: again: http://enlightenment.klik.atekon.de/
<manveru> hey, this klik-stuff really looks cool :)
<Delvien> piptas o thanks hehe didnt see it the first time, u said it
<pipitas> http://klik.atekon.de/wiki/index.php/User's_FAQ
<jjesse> if i upgrade from breezy to dapper do i automatically get kde 3.5 or do i still have to add sources?
<pipitas> 'klik wins "Linux Format Hottest Pick" award'  ( http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1669 )
<troy> anyway, I think it's cool - it's of somewhat less use to me on amd64, but some packages still work out-of-the-box, like opera :)
<Delvien> lol all that and it got some HUGE error
* troy shrugs - it works for me to snag the amarok svn builds, so I'm happy
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/458678
<ClayG> anyone have a recommendation for dyndns? as far as the app that "phones home" and updates?
<troy> my router does that for me using dyndns.org
<Delvien> http://pastebin.com/458678 troy any ideas?
<Delvien> How do i set my DISPLAY variable?
<troy> Delvien: you shouldn't need to... hrmmm paste that log in #klik and see if they know - they put that package together
<Delvien> troy isnt setting my display something like xset?
<manveru> Delvien: this thing is supposed to run in a nxmachine...
<troy> Delvien: your display is already set if you're in X - however this package should use NX to set a display
<probono> A symlink: /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ -> /usr/share/X11/fonts/ fixes it
<probono> this is a (k)ubuntu speciality
<Darkkish_Box> hey i need help installing kubuntu
<Darkkish_Box> as dual boot
<Darkkish_Box> hello
<Darkkish_Box> i find it really hard to beleieve that everyone in here is idle
<Darkkish_Box> damnit im going to cry
<poningru> darkheart: whats wrong?
<jjesse> Darkkish_Box: what's up?
<poningru> Darkkish_Box:
<jjesse> sorry was afk in another window
<poningru> Darkkish_Box: if people are idle here ask in #ubuntu
<triode> hey manveru! I got my Tascam US-224 working! (I thought I'd let you know since you helped me out)
<manveru> triode: glad to hear :)
<manveru> how did you manage that?
<triode> check out the thread:
<triode> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30891
<triode> look at the last page
<triode> some pointers there on how to set up a USB card without disabling the one onboard
<Darkkish_Box> hah
<Darkkish_Box> Okay
<Darkkish_Box> so
<manveru> i see
<manveru> Darkkish_Box: you need help?
<Darkkish_Box> im trying to install kubuntu
<Darkkish_Box> and i got to the part
<triode> it was a few options specifying which card to load the firmwares to
<manveru> triode: will add it to ubotu when he's back :)
<triode> :)
<Darkkish_Box> where it said where to install it
<triode> manveru, what do you mean?
<Darkkish_Box> and i couldnt figure out how to select a partition
<Darkkish_Box> i could change partitions but i couldnt actually select one to install it on
<Darkkish_Box> AMD64
<jpatrick> Darkkish_Box: make a partition with "/" as it's mount point
<triode> what is ubotu?
<Darkkish_Box> will that effect my windows?
<jpatrick> triode: a bot
<jpatrick> Darkkish_Box: depends
<ClayG> anyone use dyndns here?
<Darkkish_Box> on?
<triode> oh, ok :)
<jpatrick> !tell triode about ubotu
<manveru> ubotu is dead...
<triode> !
<Darkkish_Box> hello
<Darkkish_Box> im still here
<Darkkish_Box> Laughs Out Loud
<toma> what is the differerence betwee kdebase 4:3.5.0-ubuntu0breezy1 and 4:3.5.0-ubuntu1 ?
<crimsun> the former is the backport built from the latter
<crimsun> breezy vs. dapper
<toma> ah ok.
<dissed> anyone who knows any other nzb apps than klibido and knzb?
<Delvien> what does it mean when you click install in adept and it says BREAK (install) as action
<triode> does anybody have any experience with DeMudi?
<Darkkish_Box> can anyone tell me what to do w/ my linux?
<Delvien> ?
<fatejudger> why isn't Flurry included in Kubuntu by default now?
<Delvien> what do you mean
<fatejudger> it makes me use Xscreensaver
<Darkkish_Box> i already said
<Darkkish_Box> i installed it
<fatejudger> which sucks
<Darkkish_Box> or
<Darkkish_Box> no
<Darkkish_Box> i didnt
<Darkkish_Box> i started to but when it got to the part to install it on the partition
<Darkkish_Box> it only gave me the choices of formatting and making a new partition and using freespace, why cant it use my ext2 linux partition
<Darkkish_Box> can someone help me
<jpatrick> Darkkish_Box: what have you chosen for it's mount point?
<Darkkish_Box> i told you
<Darkkish_Box> it didnt get to that part
<Darkkish_Box> hang on
<Darkkish_Box> let me try it again
<Darkkish_Box> bbiab
<blas> jau
<blas> de ke va esto??
<voicu> if i install a program by compiling it, can i delete the src directory after the make install command?
<jpatrick> voicu: yes
<voicu> ok, tks
<jpatrick> voicu: you won't be able to uninstall later
<jpatrick> that's why I prefer to package programs instead
<voicu> how do you do that?
<voicu> is there a simple set of commands?
<chx> where can I check whether "RenderAccel" is off or on?
<jpatrick> voicu: use `checkinstall`
<jpatrick> install it first
<jpatrick> instead of make install
<triode> why isn't alsa-firmware available on the repositories?
<triode> (kubuntu 5.10)
<voicu> jpatrick: thanks again
<jpatrick> voicu: or if you want to do it professionally see: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<hunika> raphink: Are you there please help me!!!
<raphink> whats wrong hunika ?
<hunika> raphink: I had some problems with my win xp and I had to reinstall it, but a problem occured with my xp cd so I could not run nor xp neither kubuntu. I have formatted my hard disk and I installed just kubuntu
<hunika> raphink: The problem is that I can not install kaffeine-xine engine
<hunika> raphink: I have the engines
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> why?
<[miles] > evening all
<hunika> raphink: I have some errors
<hunika> raphink: Where can I post them to you?
<raphink> ok paste the errors in a pastebin and let me see
<raphink> hi [miles] 
<hunika> raphink: What is the address of pastebin?
<troy> hey, with kde3.5 installed I'm getting duplication when I insert a CD - 3.5's media dialog opens, and kubuntu's old 'mount and show' is also happening - is there a way I can disable kubuntu's old behavior?
<raphink> look in the topic hunika
<hunika> raphink: ok
<voicu> jpatrick: i don't know... i bookmarked for later when i'll have some more experience with linux
<hunika> raphink: The problem is that it does not lets me to copy the error text
<raphink> hunika: It helps me understand
<hunika> raphink: I tried with CTRL + C but it is not working
<hunika> raphink: A screenshot it is good?
<raphink> ooh
<raphink> use the right button of the mouse
<raphink> and choose copy
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> when you're in a console I mean
<hunika> raphink: I am not stupid when I use the right button nothing happens
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> well send me a screenshot if you prefer
<hunika> to your e-mail address it is ok?
<djk_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<djk_> ^^you can upload a screenshot there
<raphink> sure hunika it's fine
<lqb> hi
<lqb> I don't know what happen but now... X don't start automatically
<lqb> :S
<lqb> when kubuntu load
<lqb> I need to write my username and password and then startx
<lqb> why? :S
<jpatrick> lqb: upgrade from 3.4.3->3.5?
<lqb> no
<lqb> I don't upgrade anything
<troy> probably a runlevel problem, or kdm is crashing
<troy> what happens when you write 'kdm' instead of startx?
<hunika> raphink: I have sent a message to your mailbox
<raphink> ok
<lqb> yes, I'm having several runlevels issues... but now all seem ok
<hunika> raphink: Thanks for helping me
<lqb> kdm link is in /etc/rc2.d
<lqb> and inittab is set to start runlevel2
<troy> kdm could be crashing still, which would dump you at the console
<lqb> |troy| wait.. I'll try to write kdm
<Darkkish_Box> hey
<Darkkish_Box> ok i got it to install
<jpatrick> boo
<Darkkish_Box> why does it say 15hrs remaining.
<Darkkish_Box> >.<
<Darkkish_Box> oh wait
<jpatrick> blimey
<Darkkish_Box> it seems to have changed its mind
<Darkkish_Box> :-D
<raphink> hunika: it seems kaffeine-xine is not available for kde 3.5 yet
<raphink> ;)
<Darkkish_Box> yeah it was at %17 and it said "(15hr 17mins)
<raphink> hunika: either you do without it, or you build it ;)
<Darkkish_Box> only iy went away
<Darkkish_Box> so i guess thats not what it meant
<Darkkish_Box> heh
<hunika> raphink: I reinstalled everything and now I have kde 3.4.3
<hunika> raphink: Last time you helped me and we could install it
<raphink> oh ic
<jpatrick> voicu: no problem
<lqb> |troy| if I write kdm it should start?
<troy> from the console, yes (before you do startkde)
<raphink> ic
<raphink> so it's the contrary hunika ;)
<troy> if it doesn't, then that's where your problem likely is
<lqb> ok...
<raphink> you should install kde 3.5
<raphink> hehe
<hunika> raphink: So what to do??
<lqb> |troy| if kdm is broke what can i do
<hunika> raphink: But I could intall xine
<jpatrick> lqb: or `sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart`
<hunika> when I had 3.4
<raphink> hunika: xine doesn't depend on kde
<lqb> |jpatrick| but the problem is x don't start at the load
<jpatrick> restart KDM
<hunika> raphink: So what you would reccomend to me?
<raphink> install kde 3.5 for example ;)
<artemio> hey all
<lqb> are there many news in kde 3.5?
<artemio> i am artemio, maybe someone remembers me... if you heard kde system sounds ;-)
<Tm_T> lqb: ?
<hunika> raphink: But I don't want to download and wait so much, my connection is not so fast you remember
<artemio> i am looking forward at kubuntu, i hope it will replace mandriva for me
<raphink> yes
<hunika> raphink: any other option
<raphink> well it took about 1 hour last time I think hunika
<raphink> hunika: the other option I see is building the kaffeine-xine package
<troy> kde 3.5 works great for me, with a few bugs here and there from kubuntu integration
<raphink> that'll take a bit less
<hunika> raphink: how should I do that?
<raphink> but it'll be harder
<hunika> raphink: Anyway I learn it
<hunika> raphink: If you have some time to guide me
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> well you can install apt-build
<raphink> and then use apt-build install kaffeine-xine
<lqb> |troy| I think I'll try to make work my version before
<hunika> raphink: I have in the adept?
<raphink> so two steps  :
<raphink> sudo apt-get install apt-build
<raphink> and then
<raphink> sudo apt-build install kaffeine-xine
<raphink> that might take quite a long time
<hunika> Just a moment I am installing FireFox
<hunika> raphink: Anyway can I run Mac os software on kubuntu?
<raphink> no, no way that I knwo of hunika
<hunika> raphink: I see
<hunika> raphink: I thought that both of the os-es are built on unix
<hunika> raphink: And it is possible
<raphink> they are both based on unix yes
<raphink> but that doesn't make them compatible
<_nick> hey
<_nick> ok
<hunika> raphink: In your opinion which is better to install kde 3.5 or apt-build?
<Darkkish_Box2> so now im on kubuntu
<Darkkish_Box2> and i was using konqueror
<jpatrick> Darkkish_Box2: welcome!
<Darkkish_Box2> and the screen went all grainy
<raphink> depends on what you want hunika. If you want recent softs, install kde 3.5. If you want to compile kaffeine-xine in your old kde, then apt-build
<hunika> raphink: Than I will install kde 3.5
<jpatrick> Darkkish_Box2: that was X starting
<hunika> raphink: How can I paste the address in repositories?
<Darkkish_Box2> X?
<Darkkish_Box2> it didnt stop.
<raphink> what do you mean hunika ?
<hunika> raphink: so what is the address or how you say to that
<hunika> raphink: to update to kde 3.5
<raphink> go to kubuntu.org you'll get the addresses hunika
<Darkkish_Box2> imean when you exited out of konquerer it was black with pink and yellow grains
<hunika> raphink: I will thanks
<jpatrick> Darkkish_Box2: something wrong with X then
<Darkkish_Box2> what is X?
<Darkkish_Box2> what about my graphics card
<Darkkish_Box2> i dont have drivers for it, could that be a problem?
<Darkkish_Box2> ??
<jpatrick> Darkkish_Box2: see: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X11
<hunika> raphink: I think it is being downloaded but extremely fast
<jpatrick> Darkkish_Box2: reconfigure your X for the correct settings: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<Darkkish_Box2> how?
<jpatrick> run that command in the konsole
<Darkkish_Box2> k
<jpatrick> and follow the instructions
<Darkkish_Box2> it was all correct
<Darkkish_Box2> nvidea 6600GT
<hunika> raphink: A simple question! Now I have just Linux on My PC but I made a partition for windows. When I have a good cd I can install windows right?
<raphink> no
<raphink> you have to instal llinux first
<_dirk> true
<raphink> if you instal windows afterwards you'll remove grub
<_dirk> windows overwrites the MBR
<raphink> as far' as I know
<hunika> raphink: but if i have a bootable cd
<hunika> ????????
<Darkkish_Box2> ok its happening
<Darkkish_Box2> again
<djk_> hunika: you can install xp if you already have linux on your pc, you just have to reinstall grub..
<_dirk> hej mr kde ;)
<hunika> djk_: so how to reinstall grub? And my Linux will not dissappear right?
<voicu> but if you reinstall grub you might damage the windows partition
<djk_> hunika: you can use your breezy cd to reinstall grub..
<djk_> voicu: why???
<jpatrick> Darkkish_Box2: you have to log out og KDE and press Ctrl-Shift-Backspace
<djk_> hunika: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76652.html  << there's a simple step-by-step
<hunika> djk_: thanks
<djk_> voicu: why would you damage the xp partition if you reinstall grub?
<voicu> djk_: well, it happened to me, i installed linux on a hdd with windows and my ntfs partition just dissapeared
<chaoticgeek> hi, can I get some help on my fstab?
<Darkkish_Box2> log out of KDE?
<dm> whats the command for a dist-upgrade?? and would it upgrade to dapper, or keep with breezy?
<djk_> voicu: if that was the case, you probably did something wrong during that installation, because with your logic, it would also happen when installing grub for the first time..
<triode> kubuntu dilema: to upgrade or not to upgrade?
<jpatrick> dm: keep with Breezy
<chaoticgeek> I want to be able to completly read, write, execute everything as myself. However I can only read from it
<Darkkish_Box2> how do i log out of KDE im a n00b with linux
<triode> I had issues upgrading kubuntu the last time, I had to reinstall the whole thing...
<jpatrick> dm: depends on your sources.list
<triode> now I'm not sure if I should upgrade. What do you think?
<hunika> djk_: But if I have a bootable Win xp cd I can not simply boot from bios before kubuntu loads?
<_dirk> ctrl alt backspace  Darkkish_Box
<voicu> djk_: probably, but i just said that you should be careful with those things...
<chaoticgeek> I've changed it in the gui for the disks so that I could use it, but it still will not let me.
<jpatrick> Darkkish_Box2: K-Menu->Log-out->End Current Session
<jpatrick> _dirk: why did you do that?
<djk_> hunika: of course you can. as long as you have set your BIOS to boot the CD-drive first..
<_dirk> is the easiest way jpatrick  ^_^
<hunika> djk_: I am speaking about this thing! And then I can use a partition and install win xp
<jpatrick> _dirk: you can damage your things that way
<hunika> djk_: But question if I have installed xp on a different partition
<_dirk> like?
<jpatrick> stuff
<hunika> djk:_ I have to reinstall grub anyway to choose between linux and xp
<hunika> ?
<djk_> hunika: yes.
<hunika> djk_: Thanks you helped me a lot
<djk_> sure
<jpatrick> hunika: you can edit C:\boot.ini
<jpatrick> to boot (K)Ubuntu
<hunika> I see guys
<hunika> Today I had big problems with my pc and I could not reinstall xp cos I had problems with my cd. Than I formatted everything and I installed kubuntu
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: boo
<hunika> Kubuntu is better than windows I am sure
<djk_> jpatrick: i don't think xp still has a boot.ini
<jpatrick> djk_: it does
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: its Christmas, not Halloween, get it strait dude
<jpatrick> It certainly is
<djk_> jpatrick: interesting. locate .ini doesn't find it.
<Knowerrors> stupit #ubuntu is calling me unregged again
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: We wish you a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year ;)
<jpatrick> djk_: it's "hidden"
<Knowerrors> Seasons greetings ;)
<jpatrick> djk_: open it in Notepad or something
<djk_> jpatrick: that doesn't matter.. anyway, just found it.
<hunika> djk_: Can I have both gnome and kde?
<Knowerrors> Now 100% kde 3.5 free!
<jpatrick> hunika: yes
<djk_> hunika: yes, and you can have fluxbox/openbox/e17/whateveryouwant ;)
<hunika> jpatrick: And can I simply switch between them
<djk_> hunika: yes
<jpatrick> log out one, log in the other
<hunika> djk_: These are just GUIs right?
<Knowerrors> hunika: just choose session type at you GDM or KDM login screen
<djk_> yes
<Knowerrors> hunika: desktops with window managers
<hunika> I see
<hunika> I am just curious about gnome
<tsb> Greetings. Was wondering if there's something similar to emifreq (http://zzrough.free.fr/emifreq.php), only for KDE?
<hunika> Which is better / more beautifull?
<tsb> hunika: just try them both
<Knowerrors> hunika: IMHO, KDE looks best and has most customization
<tsb> hunika: personally, I prefer KDE. it's more customizable..
<hunika> I understand
<Knowerrors> if you like mac, you might like Gnome better
<hunika> Thanks for giving me infos
<Knowerrors> Xfce runs the fastest though
<tsb> many prefer gnome over kde because "kde looks silly and can't do X", but the are generally clueless :)
<_ubuntu> hello
<tsb> now, about the cpu throttling thing...
<tsb> anyone using any?
<hunika> Knowerrors: I never had mac pc but i like how it looks. A theme for kde which looks like mac os x?
<jpatrick> hunika: bagira
<dm> what is the command for a dist-upgrade??????
<Knowerrors> hunika: xfce is a seperate desktop choice...
<jpatrick> or something like that
<hunika> I see thanks
<djk_> Knowerrors: kde runs faster than xfce on my p3 500 laptop with 128mb ram...so yea..
<chaoticgeek> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dm> chaoticgeek and if im running 3.4.3 will it upgrade to 3.5?
<Knowerrors> djk_: thats amazing, Ive always heard xfce is faster
<djk_> Knowerrors: yea, me too.
<chaoticgeek> ok, lets reboot and see if I screwed grub up
<Knowerrors> djk_: ok what you said sounded like the oposite, lol
<djk_> Knowerrors: ehm, no, i always heard that it's faster, but when i tried it, it wasnt :p
<Knowerrors> ok, gotcha
<Knowerrors> hunika: if you got a high performance computer, then try kxdocker, it give kde a docker bar like OSX, very nice but resource intensive
<jpatrick> hunika: lastest verison is being packages by me :)
<djk_> there's the baghira theme, which looks like macs theme
<chaoticgeek> woot, I did not screw up gurb :)
<djk_> is there a jump'n'run for kde in the repos?
<jpatrick> djk_: a what?
<Knowerrors> djk_: whats jump'n'run?
<manveru> jpatrick: you know - a jump, jump, faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllll
<kucha> hola
<djk_> jpatrick: a jump'n'run game.. super mario world was a jump'n'run for example
<jpatrick> ah right
<chaoticgeek> super mario on the gameboy was so fun
<jpatrick> KGoldrun ?
<chaoticgeek> I still remember the big old gameboys
<hunika> jpatrick: My comp is 1.3 Duron with 256 ram / 32 mb Video Card / 40 Gb hard disk
<jpatrick> hunika: Mine? - 128MB / Pent II / 4MB video / 11 GB HD
<jpatrick> I'm getting a laptop for Christmas
<djk_> jpatrick: thanks :)  just played jazz jackrabbit 2 yesterday and it was fun :)
<hunika> jpatrick: I see that is quite slow right?
<Knowerrors> wonder if anyone in here runs arcade emulators on kubuntu, like mame...
<jpatrick> hunika: not quite slow...
<jpatrick> VERY slow
<djk_> hunika: jpatrick's pc is perfect for old games
<hunika> jpatrick: And you use Kubuntu breezy?
<jpatrick> djk_: it's KGoldrunner
<jpatrick> hunika: yep
<jpatrick> was on Dapper
<djk_> jpatrick: yea thanks, it's installed :)
<jpatrick> until something important broke
<djk_> does anyone here use dosbox?
* seth_k does, djk_ 
<SpentCasing> how do i install a python script?
<voicu> i installed XFCE by compiling the sources but it doesn't appear in the 'session type' menu (at logon)
<djk_> seth_k: are there any good gui's for it? the ones mentioned on the dosbox site are not that nice..
<jpatrick> SpentCasing: ?
<jpatrick> run it
<voicu> how do i add it to the menu?
<hunika> jpatrick: And I was affraid of installing kubuntu cos it is so new, and as I heard windows vista needs a powerhouse so I thought that kubuntu is the sam
<hunika> e
<seth_k> djk_, I haven't found one :(
<jpatrick> python <script name>
<SpentCasing> jpatrick: well i downloaded a tarball, and it came with 2 folders and a python script, what do i do with it?
<chaoticgeek> do I have to use firefox with klik?
<djk_> seth_k: :( i don't know how to use dosbox in cli
<LeeJunFan> ugh! if you mount /home somewhere in a dir with -o bind, don't rm -rf that dir. :(
<djk_> seth_k: i can't type a :  and the gui's for windows won't let me set higher cycles..
<seth_k> djk_, yeah. I dunno, I just use it for a couple programs and they didn't require much tweaking
<djk_> mmh, i'm tempted to use freedos with qemu..
<Knowerrors> whats a good sensor package for kde?  (for cpu load, memory, temperature... etc)
<voicu> how do i logon with another window manager (xfce)?
<jpatrick> Knowerrors: superkaramba themes
<Knowerrors> jpatrick: what about non superkarambe, like just for the regular tray?
<SpentCasing> jpatrick: well that was simple enough, thx man
<apachelogger> voicu: there's a button in kdm where you can choose the session type to start
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<tsb> whoa
<tsb> throttling the cpu froze my computer
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how katapult scan folder to find applications?
<tsb> tried again, now it worked
* tsb shrugs
<voicu> apachelogger: it doesn't appear there, that's the problem
<apachelogger> voicu: than it's probably not properly installed
<Tallia1Kubuntu> how katapult scan folder to find applications?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> or better which are the folder that it scans?
<apachelogger> Tallia1Kubuntu: konsole -> echo $PATH
<apachelogger> though it's just a guess
<SpentCasing> !sources
<SpentCasing> !restricted
<SpentCasing> hmmm, used to work
<sampan> !restrictedformats
<sampan> ubotu isn't here ;)
<SpentCasing> i see
<voicu> apachelogger: could you give me a hint what to try? i installed by compiling each package. i didn't get any errors
<SpentCasing> i get no sound in flash, anyone remember the wiki?
<chaoticgeek> you could use the search button on the wiki.ubuntu.org
<SpentCasing> k thx
<sampan> tallia1kubuntu  iirc katapault only finds applications that have a kde .desktop file -- it won't find all applications, not even all those in your $PATH
<chaoticgeek> but I do remember hearing something about flash not working
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i see sampan
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but tell me wise man
<Tallia1Kubuntu> where the *.desktop files are located
<SpentCasing> that sux, richard pryor just died :(
<apachelogger> /usr/share/applications/kde
<sampan> you can try locate <appname>.desktop to find them
<apachelogger> Tallia1Kubuntu: and it's probably not searching the files it self ;-)
<sampan> according to what one of the devs told me, when i asked about katapault a while back, katapault won't even find all apps that have a .desktop file -- the .desktop file has to be in KDE format, so it won't find them if they're in gnome or other formats
<deadlogger> then I know
<sampan> what the differences are, i have no clue
<deadlogger> it's just asking syscoca ;-)
<Delvien> Hey anyone know the command to upgrade a distro?
<Delvien> someone said it earlier
<zaventh> from apt-get?
<Delvien> aye
<zaventh> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Delvien> if i do that , what exactly will it do?
<Delvien> i dont wanna go and do it and find out that it will break my build
<zaventh> well, it shouldn't, but it will install the latest packages of everything you have installed
<Delvien> will it install kde 3.5?
<Delvien> nm it didnt install anything hehe
<deadlogger> actually the repo has to be adapted ;-)
<deadlogger> to get 3.5 just add it's repo -> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<ClayG> How hard is it to set up a webserver?
<ClayG> Fairly easy with ubuntu?
<zaventh> about as easy as anything else
<ClayG> lol, really?
<zaventh> just install apache and edit the config file
<wade> hh
<wade> hi
<zaventh> im sure there are several articles on it..
<deadlogger> ClayG: for configurations you can use webmin and it's apache module
<ClayG> nice I've been wanted to set up a webserver on my local network
<Coolio10> hi
<skudkiller> bonsoir, petit souci avec kde 3.5 et amule lowid ??
<Insomniac-> did you forward the ports?
<Coolio10> quel est votre problme?
<_dirk> mmm
<Coolio10> vous avez un LAN
<skudkiller> oui, avant kde 3.5 j'etais en highid
<_dirk> installing hostap drivers
<_dirk> anyone expericed with it?
<skudkiller> et maintenant je suis en low id
<skudkiller> les ports sont ouvert dans le router
<Coolio10> avez-vous install des programmes qui emploient l'Internet?
<skudkiller> non
<deadlogger> you know that the strangest thing is that I nearly understand skudkiller O.o
<skudkiller> so am i
<Coolio10> un certain programme sur votre ordinateur bloque les ports
<skudkiller> comment voir lekel ?
<Coolio10> ou vous avez un raccordement lent ou quelque chose le rendant lent
<skudkiller> rien n'a chang apart la mise a jour de kde
<Coolio10> je n'ai pas le kde encore mais recherche un programme qui vous laisse voir les raccordements entrants et sortants
<Coolio10> les thats impairs puis, peut-tre la mise  jour installe plus de programmes qui exigent votre raccordement et ralentit l'emule vers le bas
<skudkiller> ok je vais voir comment sur le site , merci @+
<Coolio10> Aucun problme et moi ne suis rellement franais.  J'utilise un traducteur.
<Coolio10> anyone here?
<_frank> Coolio10: va a #kubuntu-fr pour discuter en francois
<_frank> Coolio10: you're using a translator?
<_frank> francais
<Coolio10> yes
<Coolio10> i wanted to help
<Coolio10> ill go in french one to help lol
<tomsdimension> i installed the server installation of ubuntu, now how do i install kubuntu dapper (what are the repositories for kubuntu dapper)??
<apachelogger> just change breezy or what ever to dapper
<apachelogger> then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<apachelogger> that will install all kde packages
<JDStone> how do I use the kubuntu memtest86+ program?
<tomsdimension> apachelogger, it doesnt work cuz it says it has missing dependencies that cant be downloaded
<apachelogger> tomsdimension: if you change all repos to dapper?
<tomsdimension> do i have to install kubuntu first? cuz i installed the server version of ubuntu
<nitsuj> Can somebody tell me where to go to figure out how to format and add a second hard drive for Kubuntu?
<tomsdimension> nitsuj, the second hd should be hdb and it should come up with you are installing kubuntu
<nitsuj> I installed Kubuntu on my other hard drive but I want to use it as storage.
<apachelogger> tomsdimension: kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde
<apachelogger> so you can change from kubuntu to ubuntu and vice versa without problems
<tomsdimension> apachelogger, i know which is why i am wondering why i get the error  Package akode is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<apachelogger> O.o
<tomsdimension> actually, i copied and pasted the new dapper repositories from the ubuntu website
<nitsuj> I need to have my second HD with 1 partition and able to use it for storage.
<apachelogger> tomsdimension: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=akode&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all
<roy> hi, i have an iso that I want to emulate so the comp thinks its really on a cd, I know how to do it on windows but not on linux
<tomsdimension> eeh screw it, i'll just download the iso
<nitsuj> How can I make this 1 partition to use for storage?
<nitsuj>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<nitsuj> /dev/hda1   *           1        9541    76638051   83  Linux
<nitsuj> /dev/hda2            9542        9729     1510110    5  Extended
<nitsuj> /dev/hda5            9542        9729     1510078+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tomsdimension> nitsuj, so you dont know how to partition your second hd?
<tomsdimension> nitsuj, type in cfdisk /dev/hdb
<nitsuj> thanks
<nitsuj> Fatal error can not acces drive
<tomsdimension> nitsuj, hmm, i got the samething
<nitsuj> When I type just fdisk I get this Unable to open /dev/hdb
<tomsdimension> nitsuj, type in sudo cfdisk /dev/hdb
<djk_> roy: http://www.techspot.com/vb/topic483.html
<tomsdimension> you need root priveleges
<tomsdimension> you need to create the partition and specify what type you want
<nitsuj> there we go... now...
<nitsuj> hmm
<tomsdimension> nitsug, say new and select the max space (the default number)
<tomsdimension> then exit cfdisk
<tomsdimension> nitsuj, got it?
<nitsuj> hmmm... I think so. let me see
<tomsdimension> do you know how to format with the filesystem that you want?
<nitsuj> there we go... now...
<tomsdimension> here is how you would format with ext3 mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1
<tomsdimension> or /dev/hdb
<tomsdimension> not quite sure which way with just one partition
<tomsdimension> then mount it to a directory like mount /dev/hdb(1) /mnt/otherhd
<nitsuj> ext3 command not found
<tomsdimension> if you want it to mount automatically when you boot, you need to add it to your /etc/fstab file
<tomsdimension> no, dont put ext3 in
<tomsdimension> just type "mke2fs -j /dev/hdb1"
<tomsdimension> if that doest work, try putting sudo before the command
<nitsuj> works
<zaventh> anyone here know php well?
<nitsuj> now to mount
<tomsdimension> make a directory somewhere you'd like to mount that hd
<tomsdimension> i traditionally like: /mnt/somedirectory but ubuntu likes to stick everything under /media/somedirectory
<tomsdimension> get it mounted?
<nitsuj> hmmm... says mount: mount point /mnt/otherhd does not exist
<freeman2411> can someone help me how i can play dvd movies optimal
<freeman2411> with best image quality?
<tomsdimension> freeman2411, i would look under www.ubuntuguide.org
<zaventh> sudo mkdir /mnt/otherhd
<tomsdimension> that is old but can be useful
<tomsdimension> nitsuj, you have to make the mount folder first
<nitsuj> Hmmm... make a mount folder?
<tomsdimension> yes, are you familier with mounting drives under linux?
<tomsdimension> drives are mounted to a directory/folder
<chope> hi, im trying to change a folders owner by 'sudo chown chope. folder' and I get chown: operation not permitted, i've tried with files and i get the same msg, what am i doing wrong
<chope> ?
<nitsuj> Nope... linux user x3 weeks. hehe. But said goodbye to Windows forever.
<freeman2411> ok which player you are usig
<freeman2411> using
<tomsdimension> nitsuj, there arent drive letters like windows
<tomsdimension> nitsuj, do you have an aim or yahoo im address?
<nitsuj> I have msn
<tomsdimension> hmm, nm, i just want to get out of the way of the other people in this room
<Xemanth^> what about google talk?
<Xemanth^> or dude... icq :|
<tomsdimension> i dont have either
<nitsuj> Well I know I got the hard part done. I know I read somewhere about the mounting
<tomsdimension> anyway, nitsuj, drives are mounted under a directory rather than a letter like winblows
<mister_roboto> tomsdimension, why not just go to some random irc name?
<chope> Does anyone know?
<tomsdimension> nitsuj, go to room #tomtomtom
<Hobbsee> chope: i think you want "sudo chown chope.chope folder"
<mister_roboto> tomsdimension: just an fyi, you can also use "/msg <name>" to start a private conversation
<tomsdimension> mister_roboto, well it says private messages arent allowed for some reason
<Hobbsee> !register
<Hobbsee> tomsdimension: you need to register first
<Hobbsee>  /msg nickserv help register
<chope> Hobbsee: I get the same thing
<Hobbsee> chope: hmmm
<zaventh> chope.. sudo chown chope:chope folder ?
<chope> i think its a fstab problem
<chope> y wanted to change mountpoints and replaced 'default' with /mnt/c in the drive
<chope> I wanted..
<chope> And after that it dissapeared from media:/
<chope> could that be related?
<hunika> raphink: Are you there?
<raphink> yep
<raphink> as long as you ping me namely I can be there ;)
<hunika> raphink: I have successfully installed kde 3.5 xine and everything
<raphink> great :)
<hunika> but kaffeine needs some decoders
<raphink> good job you did
<raphink> w32codecs if you wanna watch some weird formats ;)
<djk_> raphink: which codecs does w32codecs contain?
<hunika> raphink: How can I get those?
<raphink> djk_: mpg, wmv, avi and others of the kind I think
<djk_> avi is just a container..
<raphink> !restrictedformats
<djk_> there's no bot atm
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> ;)
<djk_> at least not in here..
<hunika> raphink: where can I get w32 codecs????
<chope> anybody knows if changing the 'defaults' options to 'rw' in fstab can lead to that chown problem?
<raphink> look on the wiki hunika
<hunika> what is that?
<chope> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<raphink> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<zaventh> chope: most probably
<zaventh> part of the "defaults" is "rw" option anyway
<hunika> raphink: I could not find w32 codecs there
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<hunika> thanks
<chope> ok ill change it back to "defaults" and see what happens with chown..thank you all who answered
<chope> (ps: i may be back!)
<hunika> raphink:  It is beeing donwloaded :)
<raphink> cool
<hunika> raphink: I am getting used to Linux
<hunika> :D
<hunika> I managed to install KDE 3.5 alone without your help
<hunika> :)
<raphink> heh you're on your way to independence on linux ;)
<zaventh> google is a linux user's best friend
<hunika> :) Yes definately I am
<raphink> and to be able to help others, too :)
<hunika> I installed firefox, it is so fast
<raphink> I don't like firefox personaly
<raphink> well on Mac or Windows I do
<raphink> but not on my box
<hunika> Why?
<hunika> I think konqueror is not better than firefox
<hunika> it is slower
<raphink> well for what I do with my browser, I wouldn't use firefox
<raphink> I need ftp, ssh and more all the time
<raphink> and to split my windows in parts
<raphink> with different protocols in different parts
<raphink> so I wouldn't change my konqueror for FF
<hunika> I understand
<hunika> I use both of them
<hunika> And I just simply surf the web
<hunika> I would like to have a winamp base skin for xmms
<hunika> where can I get something like that
<raphink> I don't like xmms either
<raphink> hehe
<hunika> I like it is like winamp
<raphink> on the xmms site I guess
<chope> well, hi again, i replaced fstab with the backup but chown is still giving 'Operation not permitted', and drives are still missing from media:/
<raphink> chope: what would you run your chown on?
<chope> raphink: on a folder
<raphink> what folder ?
<chope> mp3
<raphink> well I mean is it a folder you own already?
<chope> its owned by root
<raphink> did you use sudo ?
<hunika> raphink: I am installing w32codecs
<chope> yes
<raphink> what did you get ?
<zaventh> chope: is that like a folder on your windows drive or something?
<chope> yes
<zaventh> ah, that is the problem then
<zaventh> its NTFS?
<chope> is it fstab?
<chope> no fat32
<zaventh> oh
<raphink> hehe
<hunika> raphink: Kaffeine is not working. Does not play anything. I have installed xine and codecs too. Now I can not get an error message
<raphink> what does it say?
<hunika> rpahink: Absolutely nothing
<zaventh> paste the fstab line for that drive
<raphink> hunika: what file did you play?
<hunika> raphink: mp9
<hunika> sorry
<hunika> mp3
<chope> i didnt have any problem in hoary then i try to update but i ruined the kernel so i formatted and installed breezy from the cd and since then, i wasnt able to write to my fat drives
#kubuntu 2005-12-16
<hunika> I have enabled the universe-multiuniverse
<raphink> hunika: oh then you don't need w32codecs
<raphink> you need the libmad stuff
<chope>  /dev/hdc1       /media/hdc1     vfat    defaults        0       0
<hunika> raphink: so how?
<raphink> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<raphink> did you do that?
<hunika> no
<raphink> and also
<Darkkish_Box> hey
<raphink> I'd say
<Darkkish_Box> im having another linux problem
<raphink> sudo apt-get install libmad0 xmms-mad
<Darkkish_Box> my computer shut off for no reason at all while i was gone
<raphink> if you want them on xmms aswell
<raphink> Darkkish_Box: how do you know this is a linux problem ? ;)
<hunika> raphink: I have restarted two times kaffeine
<hunika> and now it is working !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<Darkkish_Box> raphink its not
<Darkkish_Box> im not done yet
<Darkkish_Box> so anyways
<raphink> good
<raphink> oh ok
<zaventh> chope: /dev/hdc1  /media/hdc1  vfat  users,owner,rw,umask=000  0  0
<Darkkish_Box> when i started it back up its not bringing up any gui
<Darkkish_Box> at all
<Darkkish_Box> it just brings up the console style
<Darkkish_Box> in otherwords kde never starts
<raphink> oh ok
<Darkkish_Box> what do i do?
<chope> ok ill try with that zaventh, thanks, but before i reboot do you know how to get my drives to appear in media:/ (in konqueror) again?
<Hobbsee> Darkkish_Box: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<Darkkish_Box> ?
<Hobbsee> type that into your console...
<hunika> raphink: Anyway sometimes it works sometimes not
<zaventh> they should automatically if they are detected properly...
<Darkkish_Box> including 'restart?'
<Hobbsee> yep
<zaventh> btw chope
<zaventh> dont think you have to reboot...
<zaventh> just "sudo umount /dev/hdc1"
<Darkkish_Box> what?
<hunika> raphink: It plays just wma not mp3
<hunika> raphink: What to do
<raphink> hunika: did you install the libmad0 as I told you?
<zaventh> and remount it with "sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /media/hdc1"
<hunika> raphink: sorry no how and from where
<raphink> sudo apt-get install libmad0
<zaventh> or rather..
<chope> zaventh: ok ill try that now
<zaventh> try just "mount /dev/hdc1" as a user
<apachelogger> hunika: what for using kaffeine?
<hunika> for everyhting avi/mp3 and so on
<apachelogger> why mp3?
<apachelogger> therefor we have amaroK :D
<raphink> amarok is much nicer for mp3 imo
<hunika> I don't like amarok
<apachelogger> btw, kubuntu's kaffeine uses gstreamer by default
<raphink> but heh ;)
<kkathman> hey raphink :)
<raphink> gstreamer sucks :'(
<raphink> hi kkathman :)
<apachelogger> hunika: better don't do a whois on me
<raphink> <>< :)
<raphink> kkathman: I got kio-sword in dapper :D
<hunika> apachelogger: I have not done
<apachelogger> I just want to prevent it
<raphink> no reaction, nevermind ... ;)
<hunika> raphink: Everything works. Thanks again
<raphink> good :)
<hunika> raphink: Good Night
<raphink> bye hunika
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> not liking amaroK
<apachelogger> :|
<zaventh> amarok is so awesome..
<apachelogger> oh yeah :D
<apachelogger> amaroK++
<chope> zaventh: mounting as user made the difference.. thanks a lot, now i can write to the drive at least.. however its still missing from media:/
<zaventh> chope: not sure on why that is... Id upgrade to kde 3.5 if you haven't already =P
<kkathman> i wouldnt upgrade if I were you
<chope> why kkathman?
<Darkkish_Box> it says sudo cannot be found
<zaventh> why not? 3.5 is running nicely for me on three machines
<kkathman> chope: 1) Its a transitional release, 2) it can cause problems with about 80% of most computers because of sync problems with apps
<yo> Hi
<kkathman> 3) there is no reason to upgrade really
<kkathman> quite a few people that upgraded are downgrading back
<kkathman> zaventh: you are definitely an exception
<Darkkish_Box> gar
<kkathman> part of that 20% :)
<Darkkish_Box> something is wrong
<Darkkish_Box> sudo etc/init.d/kdm restart?
<Darkkish_Box> i typd that and it didnt work
<zaventh> i guess.. very sleek for me
<chope> ill think i just stay with 3.4.3, i just installed breezy and dont feel like more upgrades for now..
<kkathman> zaventh: dapper will probably have 3.5, which is unfortunate
<kkathman> because shortly thereafter, 4.0 will be out
<kkathman> an zaventh do you use Konqueror?
<zaventh> konqueror is the best part of 3.5
<sander__> kkathman: you mean 4.0 will be done in the next 6 months?
<zaventh> i use it for web browsing and file management
<kkathman> well, after Dapper yes
<sander__> My impression was it was more than a year away.
<_ivan> hello
<djk_> kkathman: why must dapper have 3.5?
<Insomniac-> how do i import mail from eudora mbox files or thunderbird maildirs in kmail? it doesn't seem to recognize them when i add them as incoming accounts
<apachelogger> djk_: because it's the latest stable when dapper gets released
<apachelogger> kkathman: 4.0 will be out in late 2006
<apachelogger> so there's quite some time between
<zaventh> by the time dapper releases... it will use 3.5.2 or something with the necessary bugfixes
<djk_> apachelogger: well yes, but if it causes problems with 80% of the pcs like kkathman said, then why
<zaventh> djk: that's not really an accurate number =P
<apachelogger> djk_: it's not yet 100% modified for kubuntu
<zaventh> some people have problems some don't
<zaventh> I run kubuntu with 3.5 on a desktop, a server, and a laptop and have no problems
<sander__> I'm upgrading to 3.5 for the Konqueror enhancements. I was hoping for gmail/googlemaps, but maybe in 3.51. :)
<apachelogger> sander__: what's with gmail?
<sander__> I've tried it a bit at work, and I can vouch for what zaventh says.
<raphink> what's with gmail sander__ ?
<sander__> apachelogger: you can't quite do as much with gmail as you can Firefox. It's not as much a prerequisite as much as to me it means Konqueror is more compatible with the rest of the web.
<raphink> this is not konqueror's fault sander__
<apachelogger> sander__: you can do all hings?
<apachelogger> !
<Hobbsee> Darkkish_Box: try "startx" in a terminal then
<apachelogger> things
<raphink> as of having the same functionalities as on FF on Gmail
<raphink> you have to use spoofing
<sander__> I like using Konqueror as my browser, and I would like to recommend it to more people who know less about computers, but I want to keep an eye on compatibility.
<raphink> use FF spoofing and that'll be fine on Gmail
<zaventh> gmail requires activex controls for the advanced views
<raphink> zaventh: ??
<apachelogger> http://dev.bit-freaks.net/images/tmp5.png
<apachelogger> zaventh: ?
<zaventh> read gail yourselves :-p
<sander__> When you log into Gmail it gives you a message about using a more compliant browser (there are some subtle functions that you can use like marking messages I believe) you can force it to use the same javascript that it does with FF, but from my experience it doesn't work with Konq 3.5.
<zaventh> "To use Gmail's standard view, enable ActiveX controls in Internet Explorer"
<apachelogger> sander__: tools -> change browser ident -> other -> firefox
<raphink> sander__: use FF spoofing
<raphink> :)
<sander__> I'm in the midst of upgrading atm I'll try it when I'm finished. thanks.
<apachelogger> zaventh: javascript is connected to activx afaik
<zaventh> hah wow
<zaventh> never tried firefox :-p
<zaventh> learn something new every day
<apachelogger> but it's definite javascript
<zaventh> it does work in konq with firefox spoof
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> it's actually working
<Knowerrors> Hey all, what monitors do you use (for cpu, mem, hd, net load etc) that show in the kde system tray?
<apachelogger> google just won't support konqueror
<apachelogger> they hate us or something like
<raphink> google is ok to such open-source software, but they don't plan to give anything back
<raphink> s/such/suck/
<apachelogger> raphink: summer-of-code ;-)
<apachelogger> though google used to support gnome
<zaventh> doesn't bother me too much.. i download gmail into kmail anyway
<raphink> pff
<apachelogger> and not kde in any way
<raphink> I'll wait till I see googleearth or googledesktop for linux
<raphink> same here zaventh
<zaventh> all id really like to see is a google talk client for linux... that works with the voip
<raphink> hmm
<kkathman> I still have problems with some web sites using Konq, whereas I dont with FFox
<chope> they say gaim 2.0 will have it
<zaventh> gaim is gnome :-p
<apachelogger> yup
<apachelogger> gaim
<zaventh> kde is life
<apachelogger> gaim's leading dev is working for google
<chope> you said linux
<zaventh> heh..
<apachelogger> has done a lot stuff for the google talk client
<zaventh> linux = kde  doesn't it??
<sander__> For some of us. :)
<apachelogger> oh yeah
<zaventh> i would use gaim except their systray icon looks bad in kicker
<apachelogger> linux = kde
<zaventh> annoys me
<zaventh> anyone know any php by chance?
<kkathman> zaventh: I know php alot :)
<zaventh> trying to create a script which sets up a linux user account via a web page..
<Knowerrors> anybody here use gmail with kde... like the gmail-notify or kcheckgmail?
<apachelogger> Knowerrors: what for should one use thoose notifing stuff?
<zaventh> i searched for some snippets but couldn't really find any
<Knowerrors> apachelogger: they check you gmail periodically and pop up new messages, like the winbloze system tray thing
<kkathman> zaventh: what exactly are you trying to do?
<apachelogger> Knowerrors: yeah but why do you need this?
<Knowerrors> its nice and convenient
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> so what's the problem?
<kkathman> zaventh: sounds like you want to have the use enter a user name and pass? then let the script drive a cli comman?
<Knowerrors> Im bout to download the kcheckgmail and see how well it works...
<zaventh> kkathman: right
<Knowerrors> just seeing if anyone else used it apachelogger ... like which one of those two is better
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: havent used them, i use the moztraybiff extension with thunderbird
<apachelogger> Knowerrors: kcheckgmail .... better integrated
<chope> Knowerrors: i tried them in the past but they didnt connect.. if you use firefox maybe the plugin is better for you
<Knowerrors> yeah, I use firefox...
<kkathman> zaventh: there should be a mysql command that does that
<Knowerrors> How bout good system monitor sensors for the kde tray?  Any suggestions?
<kkathman> that is in the php base
<kkathman> but maybe not
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: ksensors, i think
<zaventh> hmm
<kkathman> most of the php  things are to manipulate a database in MySQL not do the admin functions you normally would do with msqladmin
<apachelogger> Knowerrors: system guard
<apachelogger> imo the best looking ;-)
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that lol
<Hobbsee> forgot about that
<Knowerrors> apachelogger: that doesn't show monitor in tray though, or can it?
<apachelogger> no in tray but in taskbar
<apachelogger> and you won't find one for the tray, imo
<Knowerrors> Im looking for something that would show net activity, cpu, memory, temp... etc, as a tray thing
<apachelogger> eh?
<apachelogger> ah
<Knowerrors> not of individual apps
<Knowerrors> just system wide load and activity
<apachelogger> there is nothing like this
<apachelogger> Knowerrors: system guard is it nearly ;-)
<jjesse> doesn't superkaramba have something that does that?
<apachelogger> jjesse: there are lotz of such applets
<Knowerrors> jjesse: yeah, but that puts it on the desktop, or in a new bar, not the regular kde tray..
<Knowerrors> I had something with status bars in Mepis kde, forget what it was called
<apachelogger> Knowerrors: isn't it status enough? http://dev.bit-freaks.net/images/tmp6.png
<chope> maybe KTimemon
<apachelogger> ah yeah
<apachelogger> ktimemon
<apachelogger> that's probably the best
<slow-motion> n8 ihr wixxer
<chope> http://www.fortunecity.com/victorian/university/394/sw/ktimemon-panel.png
<Knowerrors> I was looking at conky, though thats on the desktop... its much lighter that superkaramba
<Knowerrors> hmm ktimemon wasn't in the repositories...
<kkathman> zaventh: Here is someone that did do that though: http://www.codingforums.com/showthread.php?t=7603
<kkathman> you might could get their contact info
<apachelogger> Knowerrors: as you'll see it's quite old ;-)
<zaventh> thanks kkathman
<Knowerrors> maybe ksim
<kkathman> zaventh: I checked a couple of books and they didnt mention it...I'll keep looking tho
<zaventh> think this would work kkathman? http://www.sitepoint.com/article/php-command-line-2
<Coolio10> hi
<Coolio10> anyone here?
<chope> hi
<rev> hello
<Coolio10> when you start windows does the cpu boot a cd or does it load grub first thing?
<chope> you set that on the bios
<sander__> cd first depending on bios.
<rev> in bios?
<rev> oh yeah
<Coolio10> ok
<Coolio10> good
<rev> boot seqence
<Coolio10> just checking if i can boot cds before grub just incase it killed my mbr
<rev> i'm fasinated you play with linux before you know bios
<chope> also, many bios have a 'boot select' (F11 maybe) to select the booting device manually
<Coolio10> also when you install kubuntu it will let you choose the partition but ive seen it is labeled IDE in screenshots so how will you choose the right partiiton because i deffinitely dont want my windows removed!
<rev> hmm. i think i have one that dose that
<rev> it wont remove
<rev> if you pick bootector then you wil have to deal with grub every time
<Coolio10> i thought if you choose your windows partiiton it will erase all data?
<chope> are your partitions the same size?
<rev> bootsector*
<Coolio10> im not talking about grub anymore
<chope> becaus if not you can identify them by size
<Coolio10> im talking about the actual kubuntu install
<Coolio10> ok
<Coolio10> thanks
<rev> i recomend a defrag of win partiion first
<Coolio10> i use perfectdisk
<rev> then make new linux partition
<Coolio10> so will 20GB partiiton cover the kubuntu install?
<rev> more than enough
<Coolio10> ok
<rev> 2g will do
<rev> i say 6g for some room to ploay with
<Coolio10> any programs i can use to partition that are not old?
<rev> but def4rag the win pat first
<Coolio10> not qtparted
<Coolio10> i have
<rev> umm
<rev> not sure if ubuntu has partition managment upon install. i'e been using the old ext3 part i had from other installs
<chope> you mean for windows right?
<Coolio10> yea
<Coolio10> havent installed linux yet
<rev> are yo defraging windows now?
<Coolio10> i cant find any good free ones
<Coolio10> yes
<rev> all linux is fre
<rev> a nice one disk linux is uuntu or kubuntu
<rev> ubuntu*
<sander__> Coolio10: what's a matter with qtparted?
<rev> kubuntu has a bug tho
<rev> easy fix tho
<Coolio10> it it for windows?
<kkathman> uggh
<rev> is what for windows?
<Coolio10> qtparted
<angasule> qtparted, I gues
<chope> you want to resize right? because if not the kubuntu installer is enough
<Coolio10> yes
<rev> ubuntu will resize right?
<LeeJunFan> yes, kubuntu will resize.
<rev> ok
<sander__> No get knoppix, then open a root terminal from the k menu and type qtparted. It will allow you to resize your partiitons.
<LeeJunFan> ubuntu too.
<rev> then you need to defrag the win partion first
<LeeJunFan> rev: all you have to do is enter a new size for your windows partition, it'll take care of the rest.
<rev> always defrag win partion
<rev> i have had probs by not first defrawging
<sander__> Also put the linux partitions at the end, because Windows likes to be first.
<LeeJunFan> rev: yeah, it's best to defrag first.
<chope> just to use qtparted he could get SystemRescueCD from www.sysresccd.org which is 110mb
<rev> windows loe to be on center stage
<rev> loves*
<LeeJunFan> better yet remove it.
<rev> rofl
<LeeJunFan> resize it to 0.
<rev> no
<rev> i use both
<rev> for a reason
<djk_> it really doesn't matter if windows is hda1 or hda 10..
<rev> non internet things on win and the world on linux
<sophie_> Hello all Im experimenting with mencoder I love mpgg4
<Coolio10> how can i tell if kubuntu install detects my windows?
<Coolio10> im not installing it unless it detects windows or grub wont load my windows!
<zaventh> if it shows your windows xp setup during installation
<djk_> it'll say something about different OSs on your pc
<Darkkish_Box> hey
<Darkkish_Box> ok i have noticed something
<Darkkish_Box> the only time i seem to get the wierd problem is when i open something like a web browser.
<sophie_> Darkkish_Box: explain a litle more
<Knowerrors> anyone here use gmail with firefox on kde?
<Darkkish_Box> me
<Darkkish_Box> i mean
<Knowerrors> its weird thats theres no auto word wrap when composing a message, it just keeps going in one long line until you hit enter
<Darkkish_Box> i could try it
<Darkkish_Box> lol strange
<Knowerrors> really bugs me!
<Darkkish_Box> i just dled FF
<Knowerrors> I will try it in Konq too
<sophie_> Knowerrors: I do use gmail in firefox
<chope> is there an avidemux package for kubuntu?
<Knowerrors> do you have that problem sophie_ ? with the compose not doing auto wordwrap?
<sophie_> Knowerrors: let me try it out
<waltermh> hi all
<sophie_> Knowerrors: no problem here word wrapping is working
<chope> Knowerrors: i have the same problem
<chope> sophie_:are you using 1.5?
<Knowerrors> Im using 1.07
<Darkkish_Box> can someone teach me how to install things with linux
<Darkkish_Box> like firefox
<Darkkish_Box> i just downloded the gz
<Knowerrors> Darkkish_Box: just use Adept, or Synaptic
<chope> Darkkish_Box: depends on the soft, in this case firefox has an installer
<Knowerrors> thats the easy way
<waltermh> i just downloaded kubuntu today, i burnt it to cd, and i get all the way to the install base system part, where it fails at 6 percent, then i tried again, not reboot, just tried again right away, it went to 25%, i then checked dvd integrity, it failed
<chope> uncompress it
<angasule> Darkkish_Box: using kubuntu linux, you install software with a special program called Adept
<waltermh> i burnt a second dvd checking disk integrity at burn time, it passed, i then checked dvd integrity from installer, it fails again
<angasule> chope: he should learn about adept first, I think
<waltermh> i checked file integrity by using bittorrent on the file, it passed
<chope> yea but uncompressing and reading the INSTALL or README file wont harm
<waltermh> any ideas why it would fail integrity check only at install time, when it looks ok everywhere else?
<Darkkish_Box> so where is the installer?
<Darkkish_Box> for firefox
<angasule> chope: he'll end up with a messed system
<angasule> Darkkish_Box: you should learn to use Adept to install software, it's safer and the 'right' way to do it
<MrBlowtatoes> can anyone help me get a unrar program i have tried p\apt-get install rar , unrar-nonfree and unrar-free, neither of them work, and i have universe and multiverse enabled
<waltermh> shouldnt it just be apt-get firefox from cli? real easy, or is it apt-get install firefox? havent used apt-get in awhile
<zaventh> sudo apt-get install firefox
<chope> which is the firefox version in the repositories?
<Darkkish_Box> where do i find adept?
<zaventh> K>System
<Darkkish_Box> oh.
<Darkkish_Box> i just did the apt-get
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<zaventh> cope: just run "sudo apt-get -s install firefox" and you'll see the version to be installed
<chope> its the same thing, but with gui
<Darkkish_Box> right i know
<Darkkish_Box> adept == apt?
<zaventh> adept is so much nicer than that old kynaptic crap
<meglamoor> i just installed kubuntu on my computer... im a newbie
<meglamoor> looks great, love it. but im stuck in 640x400 screen size and there is no way out
<meglamoor> any help?
<Darkkish_Box> X
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<djk_> meglamoor: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Darkkish_Box> i have a similar problem
<Darkkish_Box> but im convinced its fixed
<meglamoor> im a newbie... that means nothing to me
<meglamoor> where do i type that in :)
<Darkkish_Box> K > system > console
<meglamoor> k
<Darkkish_Box> im learning :-D
<Darkkish_Box> anyways, now that i installed firefox
<Darkkish_Box> where is teh icon
<dissed> is there any way to jump between the desktops in kde?
<dissed> through the keyboard?
<Insomniac-> yes
<Darkkish_Box> how
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<Insomniac-> i've set my winkey + arrows to move between virt. desktops
<Insomniac-> i don't remember, i'll try to find it
<Darkkish_Box> so where do i find firefox now?
<_peter> hola
<Insomniac-> Darkkish_Box: found it
<_peter> hay alguien?
<MrBlowtatoes> what is a good linux P2P?
<Insomniac-> Darkkish_Box: in kde control center: regional & accessibility -> keyboard shortcuts -> desktop switching
<Darkkish_Box> yeah
<Darkkish_Box> ok i installed FF with adept
<Darkkish_Box> now where is the icon?
<Darkkish_Box> or even the binary
<Darkkish_Box> how do i open it
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<Knowerrors> chope: which FF are you using?
<Darkkish_Box> there is only one that i found
<sophie_> chope Im not using firefox 1.5
<Darkkish_Box> oh
<Insomniac-> sorry meant dissed ^^
<zaventh> K>Internet?
<Darkkish_Box> didnt see it
<Darkkish_Box> oh wait
<Darkkish_Box> found it, thanks
<Darkkish_Box> haha
<zaventh> ^_^
<Darkkish_Box> its not the same as the windows icon
<Darkkish_Box> i was looking for an orange fox :-p
<sophie_> Cheapie:
<Cheapie> HUHWHA
<sophie_> sorry Cheapie
<Knowerrors> sophie_: wonder why your gmail compose works fine...?
<rev> MrBlowtatoes: amule is fine
<waltermh> :( seems its an incompatible dvdrom drive issue, odd how a dvdrom can work on one distro or even version of a distro and not another
<Knowerrors> what java version are you using sophie_ ?
<sophie_> Knowerrors: let me check
<MrBlowtatoes> well, is there a soulseek version for linux?
<rev> i had a vid card that would not work on many os's for 4 years
<sophie_> Knowerrors: ava version "1.4.2-02"
<sophie_> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02)
<sophie_> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build Blackdown-1.4.2-02, mixed mode)
<rev> soulseek?
<MrBlowtatoes> yes
<MrBlowtatoes> P2P with msotly electronic/metal music, heh
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: mldonkey has support for soulseek but it might still be alpha
<MrBlowtatoes> mldonkey?
<Knowerrors> sophie_: hmm same here, trying to think of what gmail uses that would do this for me and not for you
<Knowerrors> and for chope
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: client for most file transfer protocols including p2p
<dissed> Insomniac-, : thanks
<Darkkish_Box> ok how do i install macromedia flash player 7
<MrBlowtatoes> is there any way to make an icon ona  desktop that runs a terminal command? to say, open programs?
<Darkkish_Box> like a batch?
<MrBlowtatoes> sure
<Coolio10> hi again
<Darkkish_Box> im sure there is :-p
<Darkkish_Box> but im not the person to ask
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<MrBlowtatoes> Well, i don't like sueing terminal to op[en all my programs [bnecasue if i clsoe temrinal, the programs close, and soewmtiems the prograsms cause temrinal to hang] 
<Coolio10> i just downloaded about 3 free partiiton programs and none of them will work!
<arafat> Darkkish_Box: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<MrBlowtatoes> wow, spell check for me
<MrBlowtatoes> ubtuntu comes wiht a partition program
<Coolio10> is it reliable?
<Darkkish_Box> sweet!
<Darkkish_Box> is there a way to make it so tasks arent grouped?
<MrBlowtatoes> i suppose
<Coolio10> no i want to resize a partition before i install kubuntu
<MrBlowtatoes> @coolio
<MrBlowtatoes> there is an option
<MrBlowtatoes> to manually partition
<Coolio10> ?
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: right click on desktop > create new > link to application
<MrBlowtatoes> when you install kubtunu, there is an option to manually partition your drives
<MrBlowtatoes> i don't know where the app is, or i woudl jsut make a shrot cut, heh
<warf> hi everyone^^
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: do you know what the executable is called?
<MrBlowtatoes> i have not yet found the files which is equvelent to 'program fiels' form windows
<MrBlowtatoes> fceu
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: there is no program files equivalent in linux
<MrBlowtatoes> folder*
<Coolio10> MrBlowtatoes:How do i do that?
<kish_Box> oops
<Darkish_Box> me either
<Insomniac-> programs are stored in /bin /sbin /usr/sbin etc.
<MrBlowtatoes> the partition program si automatic, meanign, it automaticly coems up durign installation
<Coolio10> oh
<MrBlowtatoes> ugh
<chope> Darkkish_Box:right-click on the panel> configure>taskbar >group similar tasks: never
<MrBlowtatoes> is there a reason why a program is randomly thrown into oen fo these folders?
<Insomniac-> yes it's a good way to have them all in the executable path making scripting easy
<Darkish_Box> ok
<MrBlowtatoes> also, how do i get a program to shwo up in the applications menu on the start bar?
<Darkish_Box> so i cant find the macromedia flash 7
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: if the package you installed doesn't automatically come with a application link you'll have to create one yourself
<MrBlowtatoes> most5 of them don't
<MrBlowtatoes> and as a result, i don't geta nchance to run them [becasue i can;t find them] 
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: open a konsole and use tab completion
<Coolio10> MrBlowtatoes:So the kubuntu install can resize a partiiton and create a new partiiton for itself?
<chope> MrBlowtatoes: if you want to edit the k menu just right click> menu editor
<MrBlowtatoes> it did for me, though, to be sure, i woudl ask someone who knows more abotu it
<Darkish_Box> so how do i install flash player?
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: if you type a few first letters and hit tab it'll try to complete your command or show a list of available commands starting with those letters
<MrBlowtatoes> hrm, fceu has no Gui
<djk_> Darkish_Box: there are instructions on the flashplayer site..
<chope> Darkish_Box apt flashplayer-mozilla
<Knowerrors> hmm Kcheckgmail doesn't seem to work
<chope> or what djk_ says if you want to be sure to have the latest version
<Darkish_Box> i dont see "flashplayer-mozilla"
<dissed> anyone who can tell me where i can modify the mouse buttons?
<djk_> chope: also so he knows how to do it in dapper, because flashplayer-mozilla will be gone afaik
<chope> or easier
<Darkish_Box> k > sys settings > mice?
<dissed> cant do anything there
<chope> just go to a site with flash and install it from inside firefox
<Coolio10> MrBlowtatoes:The only reason im trying to create a partiiton first is because im afraid ill mess up with the kubuntu one and delete my windows!
<MrBlowtatoes> heh
<Darkish_Box> chope: it said "unknown plugin" manual install
<MrBlowtatoes> how big is your HD?
<chope> mmm.. it worked for me.. so i guess you should just go to the flash site as djk_ says
<Coolio10> Local Disk C  Total size 153GB And 50.9GB Free space
<MrBlowtatoes> well the program i isnatlled is not in /bin /sbin or /usr/bin
<Coolio10> MrBlowtatoes:In idot langauge please?
<MrBlowtatoes> ?
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: which program?
<MrBlowtatoes> fceu
<Coolio10> MrBlowtatoes:i dont understand  isnatlled is not in /bin /sbin or /usr/bin
<MrBlowtatoes> i was tlkaing to insom
* MrBlowtatoes makes note to self abotu spellcheck
<Coolio10> ok
<chope> Darkish_Box: http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz should work
<djk_> chope: give him the link to the instructions as well ;)
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: it starts with fceu
<Darkish_Box> chope:  how do i install it?
<djk_> see..
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: /usr/games/fceu on my system
<Coolio10> im gonna try create a partiiton with kubuntu installation and if im successful ill be back!
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: not all programs come with a gui
<chope> lol.. sorry http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux&P3_Browser_Version=Netscape7&P5_Language=English&Lang=English&=Go
<MrBlowtatoes> i noticed
<MrBlowtatoes> htings are much mroe difficult wqithout gui
<djk_> Darkish_Box: make sure you install the required fonts for flashplayer as well..
<MrBlowtatoes> do you use fceu?
<Insomniac-> no
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: type fceu in a konsole and see which parameters you need
<MrBlowtatoes> theres a crapload
<chope> installing sid packages has any dangers?
<MrBlowtatoes> how do i install from  a source file?
<LeeJunFan> why does k3b call it's images .iso when they clearly are not iso's? argh
<chope> you must compile first
<chope> configure and then compile actually
<chope> it has instructions in the INSTALL file
<djk_> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<meglamoor> i just trued running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and now when it restarts it hangs on Checking battery state...   [ok] 
<Darkkish_Box> ok
<Darkkish_Box> refresh rate problem
<Darkkish_Box> help
<meglamoor> anyway to fix this
<Darkkish_Box> i tried configureing X
<Darkkish_Box> and it hasnt helped
<Coolio10> who thinks kubuntu is better the ubuntu?
<Darkkish_Box> heh
<Darkkish_Box> i like KDS
<Darkkish_Box> KDE
<Darkkish_Box> although right now im having a bit of a problem with it :-(
<Coolio10> yea KDE is way cooler
<Darkkish_Box> brb
<Coolio10> looks nicer too eith the look of windows
<Knowerrors> Coolio10: kubuntu is only better because its got kde... kubuntu is more buggy though as a distro than ubuntu
<meglamoor> i couldnt get ubuntu to work, thats why i tried kubuntu
<chope> i liked the gnome menu, but nautilus... i found konqueror much better
<Coolio10> but kubuntu is newer so it would take long
<Knowerrors> when the new release comes out, hopfully there will be equal effort on each
<meglamoor> it gave me a isolinux error when it was unzipping,
<Coolio10> it works
<Knowerrors> chope: and sophie_ , konq gmail works fine for wordwrap when composing
<meglamoor> im having problems installing the k display manager while kubuntu starrts
<Coolio10> wh here is using konversation?
<meglamoor> errr... i mean inizialing it i mean
<Darkkish_Box> i am
<Knowerrors> Anybody using kcheckgmail?
<Knowerrors> Im using konversation, best irc for kde IMO
<Darkkish_Box> yeah i like mIRC to bad it isnt made for linux :'(
<Darkkish_Box> i just have to use wine.
<Darkkish_Box> anyways about this problem
<Darkkish_Box> refresh problem
<waltermh> i tried googling kubuntu net install but dont get anything about netinstall sites, i mean where can i get mirrors to manually enter into the installer so i can try a net install?
<Darkkish_Box> does ANYONE have a fix for it?
<waltermh> iu dont see anything on the site either, am i missing something obvious?
<chope> Knowerrors: its strange that it works in firefox only for sophie_, in general, ive found that ie made sites which have problems in firefox go better in konqueror
<Knowerrors> I don't have same problem in FF on windows...
<waltermh> yes, firefox is less forgiving, or used to be at least, then other browsers
<Knowerrors> and strange that Konq doesn't have the same problem as FF in gmail
<waltermh>  not really, they each have different rendering engines, so would handle some things differently
<Darkkish_Box> man ping timeout is long on this server
<meglamoor> i just reconfigured xserver xorg and it still is in 640x480
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<meglamoor> any tips?
<Darkkish_Box> yes
<meglamoor> i know it recognizes my card and moniter
<meglamoor> monitor and resolution types
<Darkkish_Box> k > system settings > display
<MrBlowtatoes> is there a apckage with all the common video decoders?
<MrBlowtatoes> for ASF and MPEG?
<meglamoor> im in there, it only shows 640-480
<MrBlowtatoes> kaffien can't play these files
<meglamoor> and smaller
<Knowerrors> chope: gmail problem of autowordwrap on FF seems to have fixed itself after I logged off and restarted FF
<djk_> !w32codecs
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<meglamoor> any help on setting up screen resolution? im about to through my screen out the window :)
<Darkkish_Box> !list
<ubotu> it has been said that list is you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Darkkish_Box> hmm
<MrBlowtatoes> ?
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: what do you want to know?
<Darkkish_Box> what the '!' did
<Darkkish_Box> lol\
<Darkkish_Box> i thought maybe there was an fserve or something
<djk_> triggers ubotu to say what he knows about a certain factoid.
<Darkkish_Box> yeah
<Darkkish_Box> so what is a good googletalk program for linux?
<djk_> but the !w32codecs factoid is too large, thus it queried me instead of posting it here
<Darkkish_Box> a jabber maybe
<chope> Knowerrors: i just reailzed i checked if it worked with a long aaaaaaaaaaa... but now i realized as that was 'one word only' it wouldn't autowrap, now i checked with words and it also works
<Darkkish_Box> i just did ctrl alt esc and clicked the K bar
<Darkkish_Box> what do i do to get it back? lol
<Insomniac-> alt-f2 and start kicker
<chope> Darkkish_Box, for chatting only you can use kopete, check here http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Google+Talk+support, for voip youll have to wait for gaim 2.0
<Darkkish_Box> ok so what about my bar problem
<Insomniac-> just told you
<Darkkish_Box> it didnt do anything
<Darkkish_Box> but
<Darkkish_Box> i just figured out flock was off
<Darkkish_Box> damned m$ keyboards
<Insomniac-> press alt-f2, type kicker, hit enter
<Darkkish_Box> yeah
<Darkkish_Box> you wouldnt know about F lock probably
<Darkkish_Box> its a dumb thing m$ came up with on thier new keyboards
<Insomniac-> your keyboard has special features?
<Darkkish_Box> yeah
<Darkkish_Box> a button that turns the f keys into
<Darkkish_Box> help
<Darkkish_Box> undo
<Darkkish_Box> redo
<Darkkish_Box> new
<Darkkish_Box> open
<Darkkish_Box> close
<Darkkish_Box> etc
<Insomniac-> how pointless
<Darkkish_Box> i know
<LeeJunFan> If MS has 1/2 a brain they'd make a keyboard that had ctrl-alt-del in one keypress :)
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<Darkkish_Box> thats a good idea
<Darkkish_Box> you should suggest that ;-)
<Darkkish_Box> i should make a keyboard shortcut for that when im using XP
<chope> if MS had 1/2 brain uncle billy wouldnt be where he is
<Darkkish_Box> true
<MrBlowtatoes> wha does this error mean?
<MrBlowtatoes> OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 247: (): illegal instruction in idct8x8_s16_mmx
<LeeJunFan> chope: some things are just dumb luck, right place right time. MS won the lemming lottery, that's all, just like VHS won out over Betamax
<MrBlowtatoes> lemming lotery?
<LeeJunFan> MrBlowtatoes: yeah, lemmings: animals that are so stupid they follow their leader off a cliff to their death.
<LeeJunFan> MrBlowtatoes: MS customers are lemmings.
<mrmarcel> gn8
<MrBlowtatoes> hey!!!!, i like that game [and it's linux counter part] 
<Darkkish_Box> damn
<Darkkish_Box> hey
<Darkkish_Box> does ANYONE here know how to fix the garbled screen problem
<Darkkish_Box> i have reconfigured X so many times.
<MrBlowtatoes> anywas, is that error bad?
<Darkkish_Box> hello?
<chope> Darkkish_Box, do you have a knoppix cd?
<Darkkish_Box> no
<Darkkish_Box> not on me
<Darkkish_Box> why?
<chope> maybe you could boot and check out the xfree.conf
<Darkkish_Box> cant i do that in kubuntu?
<chope> i think it has good autodetection
<MrBlowtatoes> hrm is .Mp3 a restricted format?
<cold> whats the name of the file u edit to look for package updates over the net?
<Darkkish_Box> where is the xfree.conf file?
<MrBlowtatoes> sources.list ?
<chope> Darkkish_Box: in knoppix its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LeeJunFan> Darkkish_Box: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chope> sorry in kubuntu i meant
<LeeJunFan> MrBlowtatoes: yeah, mp3 is.
<Insomniac-> MrBlowtatoes: mp3 is patented by the fraunhofer institute
<MrBlowtatoes> so i need to get special codecs before i can play mp3?
<MrBlowtatoes> man, ain't that a bitch
<zaventh> anyone here on the kubuntu dev team?
<Darkkish_Box> chope:  can i PM you?
<chope> MrBlowtatoes: its part of the ubuntu philosophy, other distros have it out-of-the-box
<chope> MrBlowtatoes: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<chope> Darkkish_Box: yea
<djk_> chope: fedora doesn't have it either..
<zaventh> most dont
<LeeJunFan> so why are gifs and jpegs supported then? Sometimes I just don't get linux distro's choices of free vs non-free.
<kkathman> its a mystery LeeJunFan :)
<waltermh> ok, i got netinstall working, but now it says to choose what kernel to install, and 2 choices seem like they could be it, kernel 686 and kernel k7, what is k7? i have an amd athlon 1.92g
<Darkkish_Box> chope:  in PM
<MrBlowtatoes> heh, i suppose i could just run winamy or mediaplayer through wine
<MrBlowtatoes> winamp*
<LeeJunFan> MrBlowtatoes: getting mp3's to play isn't that hard.
<zaventh> or.. you could just spend 5 seconds and enable mp3 support =P
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<LeeJunFan> MrBlowtatoes: yeah, take less time than getting it to work with wine.
<MrBlowtatoes> i'm triyng to getASF and MPEG
<seth_k|lappy> waltermh, you want k7. Athlons are K7, unless you have an athlon-64
<MrBlowtatoes> well, how do i get mp3s working, might as well do it anyways
<waltermh> ok, thanks
<zaventh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MrBlowtatoes> mp3 is nto listed
<zaventh> its like the first one
<zaventh> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<MrBlowtatoes> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<MrBlowtatoes> that command gave me a shit load of OIL errors
<zaventh> enable the repos first
<MrBlowtatoes>  OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 247: (): illegal instruction in idct8x8_s16_mmx
<MrBlowtatoes> they already are
<zaventh> no idea what that is
<MrBlowtatoes> that error poped up under every single setup
<zaventh> something with your system is messed
<MrBlowtatoes> crud, man, i really don't want to go back to windows, though, it seems like i may have to
<chope> Darkkish_Box: im sorry i dont have much experience at irc and im having trouble with the nickserv
<MrBlowtatoes> too many things i need are windows based
<zaventh> such as?
<MrBlowtatoes> VBS, file formats, toens of winapps
<MrBlowtatoes> tones*
<MrBlowtatoes> tons*
<LeeJunFan> MrBlowtatoes: what type of CPU do you have? liboil does special functions for different CPU's, seems like there's an incompatability with yours.
<zaventh> file formats?
<MrBlowtatoes> i suppose i'll wiat another year untill everyhtign is easyer, heh
<MrBlowtatoes> Celeron
<MrBlowtatoes> yes, video, mp3, .rar
<MrBlowtatoes> i can't get any rar utility working
<MrBlowtatoes> then again, my computer is from 1998
<MrBlowtatoes> lol
<zaventh> all those things work under linux..
<zaventh> is it x86? -_-
<MrBlowtatoes> ?
<MrBlowtatoes> what si that?
<zaventh> like a pentium/amd?
<LeeJunFan> zaventh: yeah, he's got a celeron.
<MrBlowtatoes> p2
<MrBlowtatoes> well
<MrBlowtatoes> er, yeah
<zaventh> you install kubuntu from the breezy cd?
<MrBlowtatoes> yes
<MrBlowtatoes> i also got OIL errors during the installation
<zaventh> try playing Mp3s anyhow
<LeeJunFan> MrBlowtatoes: ah, I don't suppose you MD5'd the disc you burned against the MD5SUM's from the kubuntu download page? I bet you have a bad disc.
<MrBlowtatoes> heh
<zaventh> they might just be warnings labeled as errors
<MrBlowtatoes> the first disc i burtn didn't work
<MrBlowtatoes> the second one did
<MrBlowtatoes> no, i don't check that
<MrBlowtatoes> they all were exactly like this, but wiht diffretn files names
<MrBlowtatoes>  OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 247: (): illegal instruction in idct8x8_s16_mmx
<LeeJunFan> MrBlowtatoes: I'd be suspicious of that, I bet it had errors just not ones bad enough to stop install. Try burning at slowest speed possible to ensure no errors.
<MrBlowtatoes> theres was hundreds of them
<MrBlowtatoes> no CDS
<MrBlowtatoes> i may go bakc to windows untill i get my ubtunu cds in the mail
<chope> Darkkish_Box: im sorry i dont have much experience at irc and im having trouble with the nickserv
<MrBlowtatoes> part of the problem i believe is my server install
<zaventh> yeah, you shouldn't get errors on install =P
<MrBlowtatoes> i have *gb HD, so i had to get minal install options
<LeeJunFan> certainly not like that.
<MrBlowtatoes> 8GB
<zaventh> shouldnt have..
<Darkkish_Box> i know alot about IRC if you need help
<zaventh> 8gigs is plenty for regular breezy install
<MrBlowtatoes> i don't want a 3GIG os installation, lol
<zaventh> more like 1.4
<MrBlowtatoes> plus KDE
<MrBlowtatoes> which is voer 1GB
<zaventh> including
<zaventh> i just did a server install about 2 hours ago :-p
<zaventh> base was like 300 megs plus 1.1 kde
<MrBlowtatoes> hrm, yes, me thinks i will have to retreat bakc to windows for while
<MrBlowtatoes> when i get a new computer though, it will be 100% linux, heh
<Darkkish_Box> hmm
<meglamoor> im trying setup my video driver using xserver config
<meglamoor> anyone know my x server driver ? i have a voodoo3
<Darkkish_Box> uh
<meglamoor> 3dfx
<Darkkish_Box> no
<Darkkish_Box> try goiogle
<Darkkish_Box> google
<meglamoor> ok
<meglamoor> so that might be my problem i think
<meglamoor> on a 3dfx driver site
<meglamoor> there are drivers for my card, but they are .rpm files
<meglamoor> no idia how to set them up
<Darkkish_Box> click on the rpm
<Darkkish_Box> rpms are typically like exes
<meglamoor> i tried, but i doesnt know how to open it
<Darkkish_Box> your running kubuntu right?
<meglamoor> yes
<Darkkish_Box> wierd
<meglamoor> would i have to run it in a shell?
<b1f30> very very nice job with kubuntu
<meglamoor> can you run rpm files?
<djk_> !alien
<ubotu> from memory, alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<hajiki> is there anyway to get kontact to connect to exchange?
<meglamoor> so confusing just to get a normal screen res
<Darkkish_Box> god
<Darkkish_Box> i'll tell you whats hard
<Darkkish_Box> installing Nvidia drivers
<meglamoor> thats a bummer
<meglamoor> with a little tlc i hope to get this working
<angasule> why, Darkkish_Box? you just install the package in adept and it works
<Darkkish_Box> reallly.
<angasule> maybe I'm just lucky, I've never had any trouble installing nvidia drivers, with a package manager or manually (I had to change one line in the xfree config, but that wasn't a big deal)
<Darkkish_Box> would be for me
<Darkkish_Box> i no nothing of linux
<angasule> well, I only had to do that when I installed manually
<angasule> with adept, I only had to install a package and it worked
<Darkkish_Box> which package?
<angasule> hmm, not sure, did you search in the wiki? that's where I read how to do it
<meglamoor> DOS kubuntu come with xfree86
<djk_> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<meglamoor> there is a pcakge to install for my 3dfx card but its rpm files i cant run
<triode> I need to install hydrogen drum machine on kubuntu breezy 5.10, I downloaded the .run file but I don
<triode> 't know what to do with it
<triode> can anybody help me please?
<MachineScrew> any one know how to specify a new kdm theme manualy
<angasule> triode: why did you download a .run file? the version you can get with adept isn't good enough?
<MachineScrew> no KDM themes
<MachineScrew> not KDE
<MachineScrew> the login manager theme
<djk_> crap.. that's what you get at 4 am..
<angasule> triode: the 0.9.2beta3-1 version of hydrogen is available
<triode> angasule when I try to install with adept it doesn't do it. Instead of Install It says Install(break)
<angasule> triode: then maybe you should get help about why it breaks, since maybe it's something hydrogen needs that's broken (for example, jack)
<Darkkish_Box> ok thank you whoever was helping me i think it was angasule
<Darkkish_Box> yeah
<Darkkish_Box> thanks
<MachineScrew> ya the KDE SDK will break kubuntu w/ KDE 3.5
<Darkkish_Box> i hope that will fix it because it listed flat panel suppirt
<MachineScrew> any one know what the pkg name for the kde headers are
<Darkkish_Box> now what about flash player?
<MachineScrew> any one
<LeeJunFan> MachineScrew: kdelibs4-dev I think.
<MachineScrew> thanks
<triode> angasule, what can it be, how can I find out?
<angasule> triode: frankly, I don't know, maybe someone else here does
<angasule> I'm going to cook myself a decent dinner, good luck
<megla22> so how do i install files on this?
<megla22> like firefox
<angasule> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<angasule> megla22: look at that link ubotu just said
<megla22> i think i installed it, it says in adept,,, but how can i runn firefox?
<megla22> thanks
<Slyder0244> i can't seem to get access to my sessions manager anyone think they can give me a hand
<megla22> not much tutorial information on the adept website
<megla22> i just installed firefox using it and unknown what do after. The help doesnt work in the app either
<LeeJunFan> megla22: easiest to install "menu" then as your user run update-menus
<LeeJunFan> megla22: it will create a debian menu in your kde menu with all kinds of apps installed on your system.
<jjesse> can someone help me w/ my sound?  i don't think that it was detected?
<megla22> i see
<megla22> so kubutu wont update the menu, you need another program to do it
<jjesse> megla22: i think its kappfinder?
<eriksti> Hey guys.. amaroK won't output any sound here, any ideas? I've tried changing to Xine engine..
<b1f30> eriksti: i'm getting the same thing and it's pissing me off...
<jjesse> grin i can't get my sound card detected
<eriksti> :)
<zaventh> first find out your card model
<eriksti> I can hear other sounds, just not for  amarok
<b1f30> same with me man
<b1f30> i can use xmms just fine
<eriksti> maybe it's the latest version having this problem?  possible to get an older one until they resolve the issue?
<zaventh> the one that comes with kubuntu IS old =P
<b1f30> or just use xmms :-D
<jjesse> i'm using gstreamer as the engine for amaroK
<zaventh> gstreamer is the preferred engine
<b1f30> i would say amarok is a train wreck right now
<jjesse> works great for me on breezy :)
<eriksti> I'm on breezy also, and it has worked before .. i have a rather fresh install, and I used the same cd as earlier when it did in fact work.. so I guess it's related to some update..
<zaventh> run kmix
<b1f30> as much as binary distros try, they still choke on stuff
<zaventh> could be your sound levels got reset
<zaventh> alot better than what you choke on compiling LFS blf30 :-p
<eriksti> zaventh: is that possible when I can hear other sounds tho?
<b1f30> gentoo + distcc + 2 p4's = full system in about 1/2 hour
<zaventh> it is if you are trying to play a CD
<zaventh> versus wav sounds from your computer..
<eriksti> I'm trying mp3 and radio stream
<zaventh> what sounds do you hear?
<b1f30> you don't hear anything.. amarok just keeps buffering
<eriksti> I can hear system sounds.. like kubuntu starting etc
<eriksti> warnings
<zaventh> did you install the restricted formats packages for mp3s?
<eriksti> nots ure .. what are they called?
<b1f30> How do I play MP3s?
<b1f30> Install the akode-mpeg and gstreamer0.8-mad packages from the universe repository and killall artsd to restart the sound server. You will also have to restart Amarok and Kaffeine.
<b1f30> In breezy you can add MP3 support to K3b by installing k3b-mp3.
<zaventh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jjesse> so anyone know how to solve a sound card that doesn't get detected via install?
<megla22> So in order to make a icon in the menus
<megla22> you have to add them by hand and create an icon for them?
<megla22> the programs you installed that is
<eriksti> I got amarok working woho!
<b1f30> jjesse: your sound card may need to be compiled into the kernel
<b1f30> what kind of sound card is it?
<jjesse> creative labs audio
<jjesse> its an older dell
<jjesse> dell dimmension xps
<b1f30> do 'lspci' and post the sound card in here
<jjesse> blf30 pastebin.com/459114
<b1f30> unless, you have some really weird chipset, your card should have shown up in that lspci.. is it an on board card?
<jjesse> yeah it is
<Flammia> !multimedia
<ubotu> methinks multimedia is for codecs,  http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<b1f30> brb
<jjesse> hmm blf30 looking at dell.com provides this link:http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=04&l=en&s=bsd&releaseid=R107671&SystemID=XPS/DIMENSION%20200/5150C&os=WNT5&osl=en&deviceid=8907&devlib=0&typecnt=1&vercnt=1&formatcnt=1&fileid=139571
<b1f30> ah
<b1f30> sigmatel
<b1f30> ever re-compile a kernel bro?
<b1f30> actually...
<Darkkish_Box> hey question
<b1f30> you can probably just find the module
<Darkkish_Box> what is the command to end X?
<b1f30> Darkkish_Box: i know in debian, it's /etc/init.d/kdm (or gdm/xdm) stop
<jjesse> blf30 never reconfigured a kernel
<b1f30> jjesse: you might not have to..
<b1f30> i'm crossing my fingers that your install has the modules you need already
<b1f30> you're using kubuntu breezy, with updates?
<jjesse> yeah breezy w/ updates
<b1f30> good deal
<jjesse> universe and multiverse enalbed
<b1f30> ah
<b1f30> ok
<b1f30> well
<b1f30> your main concern is the kernel
<b1f30> so
<jjesse> ok
<b1f30> i've only started with kubuntu tonight, but it seems just like debian for the most part
<b1f30> let me see what modules i can find
<dissed> using kubuntu, amarok, and gstreamer with ossink, i seem to be able to play some mp3s, and with others amaroks just shuts down, anyone who knows what i can do to fix this?
<jjesse> i'm using amarok w/ gstreamer and it works fine
<Darkkish_Box> that didnt work right
<Darkkish_Box> any ways does anyone know how to fix the screen garbling?
<Darkkish_Box> hellllooooo
<neoncode> Darkkish_Box: hello
<Darkkish_Box> neoncode: im having this screen garbling problem
<neoncode> difine "garbling"
<Knowerrors> anybody tell me how to resolve gpg key errors?, like what pub key server to use?
<Darkkish_Box> it changes colors
<Darkkish_Box> its garbled
<Darkkish_Box> you know
<Darkkish_Box> pixels light up random colors.
<zaventh> like drowning in water garbled
<zaventh> =p
<Darkkish_Box> like a refresh error
<neoncode> xorg.conf error? did it do this under any other OS?
<Darkkish_Box> nope
<vblanton> anyone know why dragging a box on my desktop lags both my computer and the drawing of the box?
<Darkkish_Box> i have tried configuring X
<Darkkish_Box> multiple times
<Darkkish_Box> it just garbles after a while using it
<Darkkish_Box> not imediatly
<Darkkish_Box> and its so bad that i have to log off and back on to fix it
<Darkkish_Box> any suggedtions?
<Flammia> hey... I have a problem where when I put any sort of CD into my drive, it refuses to mount itself... I have to go in and do it manually... any suggestions??
<zaventh> find your v and h sync ranges for your monitor darkkish_box
<ian_> Why does K3B not allow me to burn at full speed. My drive is 40x but max burn spped is only 8x
<b1f30> jjesse: hey man
<b1f30> jjesse: found something rather interesting
<jjesse> blf30 yeah?
<neoncode> Darkkish_Box: Nope, sorry...
<b1f30> http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/download.aspx?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&releaseid=R104074&SystemID=LATITUDE%20PRECISION%20380&os=LIN4&osl=en&deviceid=8907&devlib=0&typecnt=1&vercnt=2&formatcnt=1&fileid=134311
<LrdDragon> hey all
<LrdDragon> a friend recommended ubuntu to me but i have used mostly kde on linux. is that the major diference between ubuntu and kubuntu? that the latter is focused on kde?
<jjesse> hmm intereseting
<jjesse> where does kudzu get installed from?
<zaventh> lrddragon, that is the only difference.... ubuntu uses gnome and kubuntu uses kde
<djk_> LrdDragon: yes
<LrdDragon> oh sweet
<LrdDragon> :)
<LrdDragon> im downloading the iso as we speak :)
<zaventh> kubuntu is very impressive
<zaventh> you won't be disappointed
<LrdDragon> one friend told me mandriva is the easiest to install and operate for newbies.. i tried it and had alot of problems. another recommended this one so i have high hopes
<b1f30> jjesse: kudzu is basically an old school linux hardware detection tool
<jjesse> b1f30: juest reading  the install directions
<kkathman> mandriva is NOT that easy...and its an inferior and error-laden distro imho
<djk_> besides gentoo and lfs i don't see any "difficult" installations...
<b1f30> jjesse: be careful..
<b1f30> gentoo is cake
<kkathman> mandrake was better, but when they merged..it got worse
<kkathman> gentoo is hard :)
<b1f30> neh
<b1f30> gentoo is cake
<b1f30> trust me
<kkathman> for newbies?
<b1f30> yep.. even for newbies
<kkathman> you gotta be kiddin me
<djk_> b1f30: thus the " "
<b1f30> gentoo has the best documentation i've ever seen, that, and i wish it *was* the first distro i picked up
<djk_> kkathman: gentoo has pretty good documentation..so
<kkathman> gentoo isnt good for much except compiling..but its great for that :)
<b1f30> lol
<b1f30> gentoo pwnz
<kkathman> but ya gotta have a hell of a machine for it
<b1f30> no such thing
<kkathman> nah gentoo is very specific
<b1f30> you can run gentoo on my p2 here at home
<LrdDragon> if i install the amd64 ver, will that prevent me from installing certain apps? for example on mandriva, the i586 ver had flash player and java, the amd64 distro had no support for that. will i run in to the same problem with kubuntu ?
<kkathman> yes
<djk_> b1f30: how long did you compile on the p2
<kkathman> omg compiling on a p2??? lol
<b1f30> sure why not
<kkathman> you can
<djk_> LrdDragon: you can install java on amd64... just no java-plugin
<kkathman> but thats a fools endeavor
<LrdDragon> ah ok
<LrdDragon> so i586 it is then
<LrdDragon> lol
<djk_> LrdDragon: and the reason is that SUN is gay....
<LrdDragon> i want that java plugin from firefox
<LrdDragon> hahaha djk_
<kkathman> gentoo s/b installed on a moxy machine and set aside for doing power compiling
<b1f30> to each, their own...
<b1f30> distcc is your friend...
<kkathman> if you are 733+ you get slack :)
<kkathman> now thats a man's linux :)
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> or debian
<b1f30> yeah.. a 21 year old dork.. man...
<kkathman> real debian
<djk_> heh, i wouldn't touch slack if it got me laid :p
<kkathman> ahh you shouldnt diss yourself b1f30 :)
<kkathman> its ok
<kkathman> djk_:  yah
<kkathman> hehe
<LrdDragon> so so much for that iso
<b1f30> kkathman: you make me feel like i'm playing counter-strike
<kkathman> ?
<LrdDragon> downloading i386
<kkathman> eh I wouldnt know :)
<LrdDragon> wow its not compiled for i586 ?
<LrdDragon> how fast does it runn com[ared with say, madriva runnin gkde ?
<LrdDragon> er compared / kde
<b1f30> LrdDragon: you downloading kubuntu?
<jjesse> so b1f30 should i follow the instruactions or try something else?
<LrdDragon> yeah now im downloading kubuntu for i386
<_mark> hi I have a question that I hope someone can help me out with. I installed kubuntu on my hp pavilion (600 MHz celeron). I have NEC 17" LCD w/ native resolution of 1280 x 1024. Kubuntu displays at 1280x1024 when the LCD is directly connected to the VGA port. The problem is that when I use a KVM switch (D-Link 2 port) so that I can use the keyboard, mouse, etc. with my XP machine and the Linux machine, Kubuntu displays only at 640 x 800 (or somethi
<_mark> x work with KVM switches?
<LrdDragon> thats what the iso says
<LrdDragon> in the filename
<b1f30> it's a nice distro
<b1f30> snappy setup
<b1f30> jjesse: i'm sorry to say dude, but i think your chipset is lonely/whacky
<b1f30> jjesse: i would follow the instructions to the tee, and try to install the driver
<jjesse> b1f30: grin that's what i figured counldn't find much on the web thru google :(
<b1f30> _mark: yes.. X works with KVM's
<b1f30> jjesse: your best bet dude, get yourself a cheapie pci sound card
<Cheapie> yeah
<jjesse> b1f30: yeah i wastrying to not spend any money :)
<Flammia> hey... can Kaffeine handle subtitles??
<_mark> b1f: could it be a problem with this particular brand?
<b1f30> jjesse: your sound card looks pretty out of date/non-existant...
<jjesse> b1f30: it is, old pc from work that no one wanted, its a backup machine that i just hack around w/
<b1f30> _mark: could be dude.. i use the iogear kvm's at work... they never gave me a problem yet
<b1f30> i'm actually pretty impressed with this nice kubuntu... snappy setup, not too long to install, and it recognizes just about all my hardware
<_mark> b1f: the box says supports up to 2048x1536 res., hmm. I also saw the iogear, maybe I should try that.
<b1f30> http://64.236.34.67:80/stream/1018 <-- sweet stream  :-)
<kkathman> b1f30: thats what impressed me the most about ubuntu in general, I have 6 machines here on my home network, and each different and various ages, and ubuntu recognized every piece of hardware on every machine :)
<b1f30> that's the joy of a modern linux with a retardedly huge amount of modules   hehhe
<djk_> Flammia: srt and sub, but it couldn't handle sub+idx on hoary, not sure what it can on breezy
<LrdDragon> b1f30, what sort of stream is that ?
<zaventh> I wish I just had better APCI support for my dell 300m laptop
<LrdDragon> what is a .part file extension
<b1f30> i f'ing hate acpi..
<kkathman> actually ubuntu doesnt have that many modules really, compared to lets say a Fedora
<zaventh> cant get that sucker to go in to standby
<b1f30> LrdDragon: that's a stream called 'groove salad'
<LrdDragon> stream as in audio stream ?
<b1f30> LrdDragon: yeh
<LrdDragon> it dont run it on this windblows box
<LrdDragon> winamp
<LrdDragon> hmm
<b1f30> wow.. really?
<b1f30> hmm
<b1f30> http://somafm.com/
<LrdDragon> there we go
<_mark> b1f: thanks for the tip. I'll try an iogear KVM tomorrow.
<LrdDragon> just openewd it manually in winamp
<b1f30> LrdDragon: i thought you were going to say you manually 'pwned' it in winamp... which makes me giggle...
<Flammia> djk_: well I'm running .ogm files on it right now, and can't find the setting to enable subtitles
<LrdDragon> haha\
<LrdDragon> nope
<b1f30> :-D
<LrdDragon> i just cant type worth a damn
<LrdDragon> :P
* b1f30 larfs
<djk_> Flammia: i mainly use vlc..
<b1f30> speaking of pwned... i'm 'bout to pwn kde by upgrading it to 3.5
<zaventh> 3.5 pwns in my opinion =P
<b1f30> yeh it does
<Flammia> djk_: which is... ??
<b1f30> i miss my gentoo box already  :-
<LrdDragon> i thought 3.5 was the default on kubuntu
<LrdDragon> ?
<b1f30> neh
<LrdDragon> or is it 3.4
<b1f30> you gots to add it
<zaventh> breezy came out before 3.5
<kay> It is on Dapper
<b1f30> it's cake to add
<b1f30> 3.5 is the first odd-pair version of anything that i absolutely love
<zaventh> lol..
<b1f30> kopete pwnz
<zaventh> i had even versions
<LrdDragon> is breezy a modified ver ? or is it the same as 3.4
<zaventh> had = hate
<b1f30> zaventh: lol... froot loop  :-p
<zaventh> .3's are always the coolest
<kay> dont use linux kernels then
<b1f30> haha
<zaventh> =p
<b1f30> odd kernels = j00 b0xz r00tz0r3d
<kay> esp. not things like 2.6.14.8
<zaventh> 2.6.12.9
<zaventh> im safe
<zaventh> 9 is the last number
<LrdDragon> i used 3.4 on mandriva so i was hoping to get the same ver on kubunto
<b1f30> haha
<b1f30> LrdDragon: 3.5 man
<b1f30> LrdDragon: you can add it to your sources list and it updates quite nicely.. as i'm about to find out
<kay> it is easy enough to upgrade it, just add one apt source from topic
<LrdDragon> ah
<LrdDragon> okie
<b1f30> if you guys don't see me back in here in like 10 minutes, call the president...
<LrdDragon> ill let ya know when i get that far. lol
<LrdDragon> lol
<kay> Only 2006.4 will have 3.5 by default
<b1f30> holy crap.. upgrade done!
<b1f30> brb
<b1f30> LrdDragon: have no fear dude... kubuntu is the shite
<vblanton> anyone know why dragging a box on my desktop lags both my computer and the drawing of the box?
<LrdDragon> k gonna install this
<LrdDragon> bbl
<Sneaky_Bastard> because you have it set to keep updating whilst you are dragging it ?
<Sneaky_Bastard> that would require a great many bitmap refreshes
<vblanton> Sneaky_Bastard: nope, but were would that be set?
<vblanton> *where
<Flammia> Anyone know a good player for .ogm files??
<Sneaky_Bastard> I have no idea
<vblanton> Flammia: ogm or ogg?
<zaventh> flammia: xine
<Flammia> ogm
<zaventh> or as I prefer, xine with a kaffeine frontend
<vblanton> oh, ogg media?
<Flammia> yeah
<vblanton> zaventh: to bad kmplayer isn't in the reps..
<vblanton> zaventh: its great, and it can be run with a xine backend
<Flammia> I've got xine... it automatically opens in Totem, though... really my only problem is that I can't get the subtitles playing through Totem
<vblanton> Flammia: ah, so your using gnome?
<Flammia> kmplayer??
<zaventh> vblanton: yeah.. the repos are missing some good kde stuff
<Flammia> no... KDE
<Flammia> I ended up getting xine for some reason
<vblanton> xine is nice :)
<zaventh> flammia: sudo apt-get install kaffeine kaffeine-xine
<vblanton> I use it for most of my movie playing. Especially for DVD's
<Flammia> zaventh: that'll enable subtitles through Totem??
<b1f30> ahh... 3.5...
<Flammia> yeah... xine definitely for DVDs
<zaventh> flammia: no, try using xine with kaffeine
<zaventh> flammia: totem is a gnome player I believe anyway..
<vblanton> b1f30: sure thing. there are a couple bugs in KDE 3.5 which should be straightened out in 3.5.1, but 3.5 is really nice :)
<Flammia> then how did it end up on my system... ??
<zaventh> no idea
<vblanton> Flammia: no clue.. did you start with ubuntu and switch to kubuntu?
<b1f30> vblanton: it will cure my gentoo addiction for the night.. at least  :-)
<Flammia> yes, but I did a full format before installing kubuntu
<zaventh> must have installed it at some point inadvertantly
<zaventh> at any rate, use kaffeine or xine-ui
<vblanton> b1f30: I just switched from Gentoo to Kubuntu :)_
<vblanton> b1f30: after using Gentoo for 1 year i've finally gotten sick of the LONG compiling...
<b1f30> heh
<b1f30> not me... never...
<b1f30> 2 p4's doing distcc...
<Flammia> kk... I'll try it out, zaventh
<vblanton> b1f30: and all the editing of text files to configure stuff... kubuntu is soooo nice :)
<b1f30> vblanton: i agree that it's a nice break... but i still love my gentoo habit
<vblanton> b1f30: how long you been using Gentoo?
<b1f30> vblanton: like a year
<vblanton> b1f30: ok.
<b1f30> i recently re-discovered kde... and learned how to not hate it...
<vblanton> I love gentoo, i think it's a great distro, but I finally realised that it's not a desktop distro. workstation, yes. server, totally. general desktop, just doesn't cut it.
<b1f30> vblanton: i have many people here who would disagree with that statement  :-D
<vblanton> b1f30: I was once one of those people
<b1f30> haha
<b1f30> you still are   :-D
<b1f30> you just don't know it yet...
<b1f30> gentoo, is kinda like the force...
<b1f30> and that is the most goddamned dorky thing i've ever said in my life
<vblanton> GNU/Linux is what it is. I respect every free software-centric distro no matter WHAT weird name it calls itself
<vblanton> sure thing, dorkiness is preeety common...
<b1f30> if you funky fresh cats will excuse me.. i have to play some counter-strike before beddy bye
<vblanton> b1f30: ooh, c-strike?
<vblanton> not in linux, right?
<b1f30> yeh.. on linux.. why not?
<vblanton> !!?
<ubotu> methinks ! is what you add before a sentence to talk to me
<vblanton> how?
<Flammia> anyone know how to change audio streams on xine??
<b1f30> eh, xwine+steam?
<b1f30> winex that is
<b1f30> xwine.. lol
<vblanton> b1f30: xwine is the graphical wine configuration tool
<vblanton> winex or cedega?
<b1f30> winex
<vblanton> hmm, awesome
<vblanton> does winex cost anything?
<b1f30> chewy even  :-)
<b1f30> winex? nah
<b1f30> you have to cvs it from now on though i do believe
<b1f30> what's up with kmail not being the default email client?
<b1f30> bleh.. 3.5 breaks kmail...  great...
<kkathman> 3.5 breaks alot of things :)
<b1f30> back to gentoo with me!!!
<kkathman> yes please
<b1f30> i'll stop back in just to taunt you guys here and there
<Darkkish_Box> hey i have a question
<Darkkish_Box> where the xorg file is located
<kkathman> yo jsubl2 :)
<Darkkish_Box> there are a bunch of others
<Darkkish_Box> with numbers after them
<Darkkish_Box> are they just backups?
<b1f30> Darkkish_Box: most likely
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box: what exactly are you looking for?
<b1f30> take care all.. keep up the good work kubuntu!
<Darkkish_Box> kkathman: nothing
<Darkkish_Box> although since your on  you might be able to help
<Darkkish_Box> i am having screen garbling problems
<Darkkish_Box> after a while the screen garbles
<kkathman> most of the X stuff is in /etc/X11
<Darkkish_Box> i know where it is
<kkathman> garbles?  you mean mixes up or something?
<Darkkish_Box> sorta
<Darkkish_Box> like pixels get screwed up
<Darkkish_Box> like...
<Darkkish_Box> screen refresshing problems sorta
<Darkkish_Box> turning of and on the screen does not help
<jsubl2> hello kkathman
<Darkkish_Box> i tried configuring xorg
<kkathman> hmm...you might need to double check your xorg.conf file and compare that against your monitor specs
<Darkkish_Box> i still get it
<Darkkish_Box> yeah i was thinking that
<Darkkish_Box> since my screen seems to garble most when im online
<kkathman> there could be something odd with the card that was read wrong
<Darkkish_Box> do you want to get me my moniter specs?
<kkathman> are you dual booting say with windows?
<Darkkish_Box> yeah why
<Darkkish_Box> i dont get the problem in windows
<Darkkish_Box> only linux
<kkathman> ok then thats probably an xorg.conf problem
<Darkkish_Box> ok i need my moniter specs
<neoncode> that's what I thought
<kkathman> can you tell me if this started recently
<kkathman> or has it always been that way
<Darkkish_Box> its happend since i installed it this morning
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> open your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and check your monitor specs to whats there
<Darkkish_Box> im trying to tell you
<kkathman> or if you are in KDE you could try changing refresh rates
<Darkkish_Box> when i go on FF or konqueror it happens faster
<Darkkish_Box> ok
<kkathman> ahh more pixels
<Darkkish_Box> so could you get me my specsw
<Darkkish_Box> specs?
<Darkkish_Box> Acer AL1715
<kkathman> you'd have to get those from the monitor book
<Darkkish_Box> dunno what happened to it
<kkathman> they should be in there
<kkathman> oooo
<kkathman> what kind of monitor?
<Darkkish_Box> acer AL1715
<kkathman> lets check..
<kkathman> 24 KHz - 80 KHz horizontal frequency
<kkathman>  49 Hz - 75 Hz vertical frequency
<Darkkish_Box> ok
<Darkkish_Box> thats probably the problem
<vblanton> b1f30: you still around?
<Darkkish_Box> so all i have to edit is the xorg.conf?
<vblanton> no he's not..
<vblanton> KDE 3.5 does NOT break kmail
<neoncode> Sounds easy I know, but xorg.conf is confuseing as hell
<Darkkish_Box> yeah
<Darkkish_Box> i know
<tsb> I can confirm this; I'm using kde3.5 and kmail right now..
<vblanton> tsb: ok, let me re-phraise, KDE can break kmail if you don't follow certain steps after installing kde 3.5
<vblanton> tsb: first, enable all extra repos
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box: just look in that /etc/X11/xorg.conf file under the section labeled "Monitor"
<vblanton> tsb: and then update :)
<vblanton> tsb: vwalla, kmail is back on track
<kkathman> make sure the ranges are right...if not...change them save the file and reboot
<kkathman> that should be a good starting point
<Darkkish_Box> it says i cant save it
<Darkkish_Box> :-/
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box:  use kdesu kate
<neoncode> edit as root
<kkathman> alt-f2  kdesu kate
<Darkkish_Box> kdesu?
<kkathman> yes
<vblanton> tsb: you might have to manually pick the kdepim package, I can't remember, but it's not complicated and I figured it out in 5 minutes with a completely working 3.5 setup
<kkathman> kdesu runs a kde app at root
<vblanton> im outa here!
<sambagirl> anyone can test my test streaming?
<Darkkish_Box> k rebooting
<Darkkish_Box> brb
<kkathman> good luck
<Darkkish_Box> cross your fingers
<neoncode> good luck!
<neoncode> and he's gone...
<kkathman> that should help if he had to change it
<kkathman> hi there angasule :)
<angasule> ahoy
<angasule> hmm, I have to work on my case, I just removed two 5 1/4 bay covers and one of the side covers, and the CPU core temp went down 10 degrees
<Darkkish_Box> ok now im going to see if i can garble it again
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> we'll see
<kkathman> go to a Firefox
<kkathman> or something
<neoncode> welcome back!
* kkathman crosses his fingers :)
<Darkkish_Box> yeah
<Darkkish_Box> im going to go to acer
<Darkkish_Box> because it happened before on acer
<Darkkish_Box> damn
<Darkkish_Box> that didnt fix it
<Darkkish_Box> i got the error :'(
<Darkkish_Box> or
<Darkkish_Box> not error
<Darkkish_Box> there is no error
<Darkkish_Box> just garbling
<waltermh> i am trying to install kubuntu dvd iso, i had to do a net install though since my dvdrom isnt compatible with the installer, i got as far as choosing which kernel to use during base install, then it says error while trying to install the initrd-tools
<kkathman> awwww
<kkathman> dang
<waltermh> if you do a netinstall from cdrom does it at anytime go back to cdrom, or any idea why it would only mess up that late into the base install?
<Darkkish_Box> hey
<Darkkish_Box> i found something
<Darkkish_Box> 1024 x 768 60 hz
<Darkkish_Box> instead of garbled
<Darkkish_Box> things just turn yellow and purple
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box:  in your xorg.conf you put in like 24-80 on the horizontal and 49-75  (not 24KHz - 80Khz)
<Darkkish_Box> yeah.
<Darkkish_Box> so.
<kkathman> ok just checking
<Darkkish_Box> anyways
<Darkkish_Box> now its garbled
<Darkkish_Box> but its mostly just yellow and purple
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box:  but you can read this?
<Darkkish_Box> no now its just garbled again..
<Darkkish_Box> wierd
<Darkkish_Box> damn
<Darkkish_Box> :0(
<Darkkish_Box> i can now
<Darkkish_Box> ok this is strange
<Darkkish_Box> i played with screen size
<Darkkish_Box> i can run just fine at 800 x 600 72
<Darkkish_Box> :-/
<Darkkish_Box> but i dont want to use 800 x 600
<Darkkish_Box> that defeats the whole perpous of 64 bit
<Darkkish_Box> >.<
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box: can you please try this from a konsole:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  or have you done that
<Darkkish_Box> i've done that
<Darkkish_Box> a few times
<kkathman> oh ok
<Darkkish_Box> i'll try it once more with the refresh settings.
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box:  can you try right clicking the desktop, choose "configure desktop" then choose "Display" and see if thats all right in that screen?
<kkathman> should be set to like 1024 x 768 or 1280 x 1024
<kkathman> and a refresh of probably 75
<lorddragon_> hey all
<lorddragon_> how can i find the font file that correspnds to the font "Sans serif"?
<angasule> how do I configure my monitor properly? I want to get higher refresh but it's not available from the Display dialog
<Darkkish_Box> yeah it is
* angasule is still looking for the right refresh number when using 1280x960
<Darkkish_Box> 1280 x 1024 75
<angasule> Darkkish_Box: sorry?
<Darkkish_Box> talking to kkathman
<angasule> ok
<Darkkish_Box> god
<Darkkish_Box> idk
<Darkkish_Box> this is pissing me off
<Darkkish_Box> hmm
<Darkkish_Box> i think i MIGHT
<Darkkish_Box> have fixed it
<Darkkish_Box> but i doubt it
<Darkkish_Box> 1280 x 960 60
<angasule> Darkkish_Box: what's the problem?
<Darkkish_Box> angasule: refresh problems
<Darkkish_Box> i think they are fixed
<Darkkish_Box> just needed to find the right resolution.
<Darkkish_Box> can someone tell me how to install macromedia flash player 7?
<angasule> !flash
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<angasule> I love you, ubotu
<Darkkish_Box> lol ty
<angasule> so, I'm gonna go mess with the hardware, have fun
<kkathman> sorry had to take care of an issue here at home
<kkathman> odd resolution tho Darkkish_Box :)
<kkathman> but that may just be that monitor
<Darkkish_Box> actually its not that odd
<Darkkish_Box> but it is kinda unusual...
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<kkathman> yes it is
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box: tell Kamping_Kaiser what we've been trying to do
<kkathman> he's excellent in diagnosing these things
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> i can only try :)
<kkathman> Kamping_Kaiser:  he's experiencing "garbling" of his screen
<kkathman> seems it happens when there is an intensive graphical display i.e. a browser
<Kamping_Kaiser> stretching? lines?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<kkathman> I had him verify the horiz and vert in his /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kkathman> he did that
<kkathman> rebooted...no luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> Darkkish_Box: are you using vesa or installed drivers?
<kkathman> so I had him try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg...no luck
<Kamping_Kaiser> Darkkish_Box: what sort of monitor, what video card?
<kkathman> but then he was able to get rid of the "garbling" by going to an odd resolution 1280 x 960
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. :S
<kkathman> and 800 x 600
<Darkkish_Box> no
<Kamping_Kaiser> 8x6 is stnadard, 128x96 isnt :|
<Darkkish_Box> 800 x 600
<Darkkish_Box> turned out that didnt work
<Darkkish_Box> 1280 x 960 still seems to work
<Kamping_Kaiser> Darkkish_Box: monitor? vid card? driver in use?
<Darkkish_Box> i have an acer 1715 montiter and a GeForce6600GT moniter
<Darkkish_Box> i have the vidcard drivers installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> the acer is a lcd or crt? (gusing lcd?)
<Darkkish_Box> lcd yeah
<Kamping_Kaiser> so it will use funky resolutions, not the standard ones i expect? have you tried with the vesa/nv driver?
<Darkkish_Box> nv
<Darkkish_Box> anyways
<Darkkish_Box> it works now and i aint complaining
<Darkkish_Box> but
<Darkkish_Box> i cant get flash player to work.
<Darkkish_Box> and i need it to dl americas army
<Kamping_Kaiser> on a x86-64 or strait x86?
<Darkkish_Box> 64
<Darkkish_Box> :-/
<Kamping_Kaiser> ah... *back off*
<Kamping_Kaiser> that would probably explain driver issues as well
<Darkkish_Box> on wiki it wants me to open synaptec?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nvidias driver is not supported on x86-64 IIRC
<Kamping_Kaiser> trust it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't know any better :D
<Darkkish_Box> ohhhhhhh
<Darkkish_Box> damn
<Darkkish_Box> well
<Darkkish_Box> ass.
<thadood> nvidia worked under 64 for me
<Darkkish_Box> well it seems to be working
<Darkkish_Box> just not totally right
<Darkkish_Box> anyways,
<Darkkish_Box> thadood:
<Darkkish_Box> thadood: can you help me install flash
<angasule> oh, well, I reconfigured X with the right monitor timings, and now I can select higher refresh rates for lower resolutions, but not my current one
<thadood> I haven't done flash.
<thadood> I went back to 32bit on here
<Darkkish_Box> :-(
<Darkkish_Box> do i have to compeletly reinstall?
<thadood> reinstall.. for?
<Darkkish_Box> linux
<Darkkish_Box> the non 64 bit
<thadood> well, i did
<Darkkish_Box> damn
<Darkkish_Box> why must 64 bit suck so much ass when it has the potential to be soo great
<Darkkish_Box> i just wanted to play AA at 64bit lol
<Darkkish_Box> i wanted to be able to play 64 bit games.
<Darkkish_Box> well
<Darkkish_Box> i suppose i should get to downloading the 32 bit one huh
<Darkkish_Box> bbiab
<chaoticgeek> arg
<chaoticgeek> I've been trying to get a theme that looks like OSX but all the ones I find I can not download, or I have to compile a bunch of crap and I keep getting errors
<chaoticgeek> I guess I will search kde-look.org more tomorrow
<MachineScrew> how do you set a gnome icon theme manualy
<MachineScrew> .gtkrc-2.0 or what
<MachineScrew> any one
<MachineScrew> how do you set a gnome icon theme manualy
<MachineScrew> how do you set a gnome icon theme manualy
<Darkkish_Box> 32 bit
<Darkkish_Box> ] :'(
<MachineScrew> how do you set a gnome icon theme manualy
<Darkkish_Box> i use KDE
<Darkkish_Box> thats why this is the Kubuntu chan
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<MachineScrew> I do to
<MachineScrew> but i want to set it for some few gnome apps
<Darkkish_Box> shit
<Darkkish_Box> guys
<MachineScrew> such as acidrip and Firefox
<Darkkish_Box> damnit
<Darkkish_Box> it didnt fix it
<Darkkish_Box> ass
<Darkkish_Box> that means i could have just left it in 64 bit...
<ilba7r> Machine there is gtktheme package look at it
<ilba7r> i think gtk-theme-clearlook will solve your problem you can access it from kde control center
<MachineScrew> ilba7r: actualy i got that part fixed its just button icons and file mrg icons
<ilba7r> you will find the fonts are wierd to not only the icons for gtk appl under kde
<Darkkish_Box> kkathman:  it didnt work
<ilba7r> aha ok
<MachineScrew> i have a .icons folder I just need the line to put in my .gtkrc-20 file that would tell gtk about the dang icons
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there!
<MachineScrew> i have a .icons folder I just need the line to put in my .gtkrc-20 file that would tell gtk about the dang icons
<MachineScrew> how do you set a gnome icon theme manualy
* Tm_T is compiling kdelibs4 once again
<chaoticgeek> hello all
<chaoticgeek> ubotu: hi
<ubotu> que tal
<b1f30> ah.. back in gentoo land  :-D
<chaoticgeek> I just seen a news article where these parents spent $200,000 on a single birthday party for their 13 year old girl's party
<chaoticgeek> some people need some sense slapped into them
<b1f30> hey if ya got the cash, go for it
<chaoticgeek> wait if your using gentoo why do you need to be in #kubuntu?
<b1f30> cuz i like you guys  :-)
<chaoticgeek> ok
<chaoticgeek> If I had that much money, I would not use it on a single b-day party
<chaoticgeek> that is just messed up
<b1f30> to each, their own...
<chaoticgeek> how about put money away for her college education
<b1f30> how about spend the money on getting the whole family a lobotomy
<chaoticgeek> although the girl acted like a ditzy blonde
<chaoticgeek> so college is proably not going to happen
<chaoticgeek> video professer...
<chaoticgeek> wonder if they got a linux one lol
<slyder> i've been losing certain applications whenever i switch desktops, anyone know why that could be happening?
<hunika> Hello Everybody
<hunika> Somebody can help me to configure Kontact
<chaoticgeek> what do ya need?
<hunika> to set up gmail account in kontact
<chaoticgeek> ok go to the mail section on the side
<hunika> 1 min
<hunika> i am there
<chaoticgeek> ok go to settings > configure Kmail
<hunika> ok
<chaoticgeek> then when the box pops up on the left click the accounts button
<hunika> yes
<chaoticgeek> on the right hand side there is a button, add click that then
<chaoticgeek> click 'ok'
<hunika> yes I choose pop3
<chaoticgeek> yes
<hunika> than?
<chaoticgeek> Where it says account name type in what you want to call it
<hunika> done
<chaoticgeek> for login type in your email name, mine is chaoticgeek@gmail.com, so I type chaoticgeek
<chaoticgeek> then your password is your password
<chaoticgeek> host: is 'pop.gmail.com'
<chaoticgeek> you can chose to store password or not I do
<hunika> I don't want to store it
<hunika> port?
<chaoticgeek> click 'Extras' tab at the top
<chaoticgeek> not yet
<chaoticgeek> then click the button 'check what the server supports'
<chaoticgeek> it may take a min.
<chaoticgeek> when it finds them click 'OK' at the bottom and your done with that
<hunika> ok after it
<hunika> smtp?
<chaoticgeek> click the Sending tab at the top after that window goes away
<chaoticgeek> then click 'add' at the right
<chaoticgeek> click 'ok' for stmp
<hunika> done
<chaoticgeek> name is what you want
<chaoticgeek> host is smtp.gmail.com
<chaoticgeek> then click the checkbox that says 'Server requires authentication' then type in your login and password like before
<chaoticgeek> then click the security tab and click 'check to see what server supports' then 'ok'
<chaoticgeek> and then your done with one account
<chaoticgeek> repeat that for as many gmail accounts that you want
<hunika> thanks
<hunika> it wokrs
<chaoticgeek> ya no problem
<chaoticgeek> it would be the same for many other types, just have to find the host for your sending and receving
<hunika> I see
<hara> hello
<chaoticgeek> hi
<hara> anyone of you use kubuntu with ati's proprietary drivers 'fglrx'?
<hara> okay maybe not then
<hara> how can I get gtk-applications like firefox to use the 'whiteglass' mouse pointer themes? the theme works with all kde applications
<hara> I have kde 3.5 installed...
<BigKahuna> Why does K3B not allow me to burn at full speed. My drive is 40x but I can only get 8x in k3B
<IcHx> helooo
<IcHx> can i ask for help
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes, but we might tell yhou not to ask ;)
<IcHx> huehuehuehue
<IcHx> how come after upgrading kubuntu 5.10 ... the hardisk icon on /media is gone
<IcHx> it's strange
<IcHx> how to get it back ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> not sure if that's part of a bug or a feature. there was a bug about stuff missing from media, but that was in konqueror
<Kamping_Kaiser> check it's not been moved to /mnt
<IcHx> hmmm... but i am not familiar with console stuff... so if the icon disappear ... i cant do anything
<IcHx> can u tell me how to get it back???
<Kamping_Kaiser> i don't use KDE, so my gui knowlage is limited, but open konsole, and in the address bar put 'file:///mnt/
<IcHx> hang on ...
<IcHx> >>> /mnt is empty
<IcHx> nothing there
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm. ok
<IcHx> so???
<IcHx> or at least can u show me... how to chek on my hardisk usage instead of using konqueror /media
<Kamping_Kaiser> to check free space?
<Kamping_Kaiser> there's a command you can put in konsole
<IcHx> yes
<IcHx> how to ???
<Kamping_Kaiser> open konsole, then type `df -h` to check all your hard drives, or `du -hs /place/to/check` for one directory
<IcHx> hang on...
<IcHx> thank u...
<Kamping_Kaiser> no worries.
<IcHx> problem solved... but still kubuntu team has to work on that buggy things
<IcHx> thanks mate
<Kamping_Kaiser> np. if someone else becomes active, feel free to talk to them :)
<IcHx> it's fun to use kubuntu but KDE comes with too much bugg i guess
<Kamping_Kaiser> IcHx: have you made sure you have all the breey-updates  and Breezy-security patches?
<IcHx> i am using ubuntu before... but Gnome does not familiar for me to use
<Kamping_Kaiser> ubuntu has a nice Gnome imo :)
<IcHx> <Kamping_Kaiser> IcHx: have you made sure you have all the breey-updates  and Breezy-security patches? <- yess...
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.  then that's not it :)
<IcHx> it's nice actually... i just dont familiar with MAC oriented GUI
<IcHx> whot u mean by that ???
<Kaiser_Meeting> mean by what?
<IcHx> <Kamping_Kaiser> hm.  then that's not it :) <-- this
<MachineScrew> how can I get Konquer to folow php links
<MachineScrew> very time i click on one Kate opens up
<Kaiser_Meeting> IcHx: then updating wont fix it is what i meant
<IcHx> oic...
<MachineScrew> right clicking makes me save as a php file
<IcHx> i thought so
<MachineScrew> also alot of deb pakages are tried to be viewed by kate
<raphink> they should be opened by ark by default
<ejofee> where do i find kernel-source?
<raphink> hmm
<raphink> in linux-kernel-headers for example
<raphink> if I'm not wrong
<kosh> when I leave a web page up with my cursor over it for a little bit I get these little yellow boxes that come up and if I hit the key that goes with it then it will jump to that link,  how do I get rid of that?
<raphink> and in kernel-source and kernel-tree packages
<MachineScrew> how can I get Konquer to folow php links
<MachineScrew> very time i click on one Kate opens up
<MachineScrew> also alot of deb pakages are tried to be viewed by kate
<kosh> you somehow have kate associted as an html viewer
<MachineScrew> kosh: this is default
<IcHx> how to make wma files can be open on linux media players ???
<MachineScrew> kosh: I have not messed with the file associations
<kosh> open up konqueror and then go to settings -> konfigure konqueror -> file associations
<kosh> then type in htlm fo rthe find pattern
<MachineScrew> oh
<kosh> then check the text/html settings and application/xhtml+xml settings
<raphink> kosh: that's the case with all recent broswers if I understand what you mean
<kosh> raphink: I have not seen it in any other and konqueror from 3.4 did not do it
<kosh> raphink: I am not hoving on a link, if I just leave it on a page all kinds of things just show up
<raphink> I'm not sure what you mean kosh
<MachineScrew> both are konquer
<MachineScrew> its php that has the problem
<raphink> there are these letters that come up when you press ctrl on a web page
<MachineScrew> i will give an example
<kosh> MachineScrew: can you give me one of your php urls that shows incorectly?
<raphink> but apart from that I don't get what you might mean
<raphink> if it's not the title onMouseOver
<kosh> raphink: yeah it is like hitting ctrl but it seems to do it when idle for a bit also
<raphink> really?
<raphink> I don't have that
<hara> how do i get kernel source for the currently running kernel?
<MachineScrew> kosh: I am working on it
<kosh> when I leave the mouse over the window and navigate around page with the keyboard they seem to just come up on their own
<kosh> MachineScrew: the most llikely problem though is you are sending the wrong content type from your php site
<kosh> mozill and ie are very tolerant of that
<kosh> konqueror is not tolerant of it at all
<kosh> I don't think opera or safari are tolerant of it either
<kosh> and it is VERY stupid for any browser to accept it
<MachineScrew> http://pacotesdeb.codigolivre.org.br/modules/mydownloads/visit.php?cid=1&lid=20
<MachineScrew> this one will display the deb pakage in embeded view
<kosh> well actually it did not work for me at all
<kosh> I got an error page
<kosh> This file doesn't belong to the site you came from
<kosh> and other stuff
<raphink> and your IP has been logged :p
<raphink> :@
<kosh> yeah not like I care
<kosh> okay I see very briefly when a page loads it says Access keys activated
<raphink> btw, it seems kdmtheme is not available on ubuntu
<MachineScrew> well at any rate the files i had to right click on save as and manualy rename from download.php or somthing this happens very offten but remarkably dosn't happen as offten in SuSE
<kosh> so can you give instructions on what url we can start at in order to get that problem?
<MachineScrew> raphink: ya I found that out the hard way
<kosh> the most likely issue  though is the wrong content type
<raphink> I'll ask why
<MachineScrew> raphink: it is but you have to compile it
<raphink> it's not available on debian either
<raphink> MachineScrew: I mean it's not available as deb in universe
<MachineScrew> raphink: that links is for debain pakages
<raphink> and such a famous program should be
<raphink> unless there are security issues with it
<MachineScrew> right
<raphink> MachineScrew: I'm not talking about unofficial trashy debian packages ;)
<raphink> kdmtheme is not in Debian either I just checked
<MachineScrew> raphink: also it was built against 3.4 any way
<raphink> that doesnt matter
<MachineScrew> raphink: ya it isn't I tried compileing it
<raphink> it was never available for debian or ubuntu according to packages.{ubuntu.com,debian.org}
<MachineScrew> raphink: it was a no go
<raphink> and there must be a reason for that
<IcHx> how to make wma files can be open on linux media players ???
<MachineScrew> IcHx: the easy way it to get EasyKubuntu but the thing you are looking for is w32codecs
<robotgeek> IcHx: bmp-wma plugin does it too
<kosh> found the problem
<MachineScrew> i should point out the legality is questionable
<kosh> the site is broken
<raphink> hmm
<kosh> it sends the deb as text/plain encoding
<IcHx> EasyKubuntu ???
<raphink> on ubuntu, tonio began packaging it but never finished
<MachineScrew> right
<kosh> which is VERY VERY wrong
<IcHx> where to find w32codecs ???
<kosh> any browser that does anything different then the kind of thing konqueror die (ie opening in a text browser) should be shot!
<MachineScrew> IcHx: ya it a little script that some one made up to make Kubuntu more usable
<IcHx> sory i dont familiar with the terms using... whot is EasyKubuntu ??
<kosh> sniffing content type has been a great way to have security problems
<IcHx> oo ic
<MachineScrew> IcHx i will get you the link
<IcHx> thanks a lot
<MachineScrew> http://olwin.free.fr/serendipity/index.php?
<MachineScrew> mind you thats not a full prof way of doing things
<IcHx> hmmm
<MachineScrew> one it didn't actualy install any thing
<kosh> it should be application/x-deb  or failing that it should use application/octet-stream
<MachineScrew> just modified the repos
<kosh> well at least I know that konqueror is correct and the website is broken
<kosh> report it to the webmaster for them to fix it
<MachineScrew> IcHx though once EasyKubuntu is done open Adept and serch for w32codec
<MachineScrew> kosh: there are others though
<IcHx> ok ... i try
<kosh> MachineScrew: lots of websites don't send the correct content type
<kosh> MachineScrew: eventually they will have to fix that though
<kosh> MachineScrew: since microsoft is changing IE to not be fortgiving of that anymore since they have been nailed for so many security exploits that way
<MachineScrew> kosh: but the same sites are fine in SuSE using Konquer I swear its a Kubuntu problem
<MachineScrew> if only i could remember the downloads
<IcHx> i try to install easykubuntu 1st n see whot happen :P
<MachineScrew> ok
<kosh> MachineScrew: I just connected to the site and watched the network output with ethereal
<MachineScrew> damn I can't remember what I have downloaded
<kosh> MachineScrew: I know it is a problem with the website since I watched the entire tcp conversation
<MachineScrew> kosh: that was the only one I could remember
<IcHx> adept can not found w32codec
<MachineScrew> kosh: not the only problem
<kosh> MachineScrew: suse may have a setting that hides it like making konqueror be more forgiving
<MachineScrew> kosh: i guess kinda like firefox
<kosh> MachineScrew: however the website is sitll broken and needs to be fixed so contact whoever runs it and tell them that the deb files are being sent with an encoding of text/plain
<kosh> which is flat out wrong
<MachineScrew> btw I also installed FF 1.5
<raphink> kdm theme is not to be in the next kde, they say
<kosh> firefox will have to fix that at some point
<MachineScrew> IcHx: first install EasyKubuntu
<MachineScrew> IcHx: click on the K menu then goto system then Easykubuntu then type your password when it asks
<MachineScrew> kosh: will do
<MachineScrew> why is every one in love with php redirects ?
<kosh> work around some IE bugs
<kosh> IE can not do content-disposition correctly
<kosh> only browser that can't actually that I could find
<MachineScrew> another site dose it and I cant get the podcast in iPodder or Amorak but in windows I can
<MachineScrew> man I realy hate M$
<MachineScrew> they make people lazy
<kosh> links, lynx, emacs, konqueror, netscape, mozilla, firefox, opera etc will all get content-disposition right
<MenZa`> MachineScrew: amen.
<kosh> yeah well they are trying to fix most of that with ie7 so that should help us some
<kosh> but it is going to break a lot of crappy sites
<MachineScrew> ya because they compily to w3 standards
<kosh> the professional ones will work just fine since they long since had to fix the problems
<MachineScrew> ya IE standards complient
<MenZa`> IE is definitely not standard compliant.
<MenZa`> At leat IE6
<MenZa`> I don't know about IE7
<kosh> it won't really be standards compliant but they are removing a lot of the quirks from it that have led to security problems
<MachineScrew> thats when M$ gives up and says they are going to make the next windows version based on linux and make it open source
<aeon17x> MenZa`: it is! </year 2000>
<kosh> the problem is that most people that write websites should be flipping burgers instead
<raphink> no chance MachineScrew ;) there would be too many `#and now a nice BSOD for unpaid users' to remove in the code
<MachineScrew> raphink: there is a registry alteration to make xp crash on demand
<kosh> actually most people that write software in general should be flipping burgers
<raphink> wow it had to be M$ to invent CoD
<MenZa`> what?
<raphink> kosh: ?
<MenZa`> Microsoft never developed CoD lol
<MachineScrew> kosh: not my brother
<kosh> most people that write software are not qualified to do it, they are complete and utter hacks that don't read docs, don't know what they are doing and make life harder for the rest of us
<kosh> they write crap software and then others have to work around the bugs in that software to make other stuff work
<MachineScrew> kosh: my brother would be the shit in the Linux world but he is a MS whore and he is locked down by a guy who realy should have not made the company web site
<raphink> kosh: most of the programming professors I had didn't know to program properly either, so...
<MachineScrew> check this horible site
<MachineScrew> http://www.ahf-net.com/
<kosh> raphink: yes most of those I have run into could not program either, that is why they where professors
<MachineScrew> my brothers boss made it
<raphink>  kosh lol
<raphink> kosh: some of my professors know computers so well we had to explain them about keyboard shortcuts to copy and paste :p
<MachineScrew> my brother made most of the software on the site
<raphink> MachineScrew: I've seen worse
<raphink> but wel lit's MS Frontpage
<raphink> can't be clean ;)
<kosh> well frontpage only generated two errors creating that page
<raphink> I see more than 2 errors
<kosh> it would almost validate as html 4.01 transitional
<raphink> if you speak of standards
<MachineScrew> MS wipes his ass because he is an acessibility developer and a high MSDN subscription
<raphink> no need to test
<kosh> no doctype and two others
<raphink> there's no </html>
<kosh> a bordercolor and a height on an element that does not have one
<raphink> no doctype
<kosh> I see a </html>
<raphink> lots of <b> </b> running alone along the page
<raphink> using CSS would be nice when you're in 2005
<raphink> ah
<raphink> I don't have a </html> here
<MachineScrew> the guy is an idot
<kosh> there are lots of ways to improve it that is certain, but the page is not that far off of at least adhering to the standards
<raphink> no as I said I've seen much worse
<MachineScrew> well look at this one
<raphink> a friend of my sister, who is studying computer sciences
<MachineScrew> one sec
<raphink> made a page with 4 <html> tags, 8 <body> tags
<kosh> also I am looking at the html not at how the site looks
<raphink> opening and closing all over the page
<raphink> and it worked ... even on konqueror
<MachineScrew> http://www.aikidosa.org/
<kosh> how the site looks has jack to do with technical merits
<MachineScrew> my brother designed that one
<kosh> that one is WAY worse technically
<kosh> it sends characters outside the character set defined
<MachineScrew> what do you meen ?
<kosh> it does not escape the & correctly in a url
<kosh> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aikidosa.org%2F&charset=iso-8859-1+%28Western+Europe%29&doctype=Inline
<raphink> yep
<kosh> http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.aikidosa.org%2F  that is the default validator link
<kosh> those are the kinds of problems I am referring to though, people that should just not be writing this stuff
<MachineScrew> mind you he dose this for him self and made it using front page and he isn't a web developer
<kosh> he may be qualified at other things but not for writing web pages
<raphink> http://www.ceylandemain.org/
<MachineScrew> right
<raphink> I had the webmaster change a _lot_ of things on this one
<raphink> this is the one that had lots of <body> tags all over the place
<raphink> I still consider this is a trashy code
<raphink> but it's far much better than it was when this guy made it
<MachineScrew> any one ever been here
<MachineScrew> http://www.rantradio.com/
<kosh> http://altitudetraining.com/home  try that one
<kosh> it actually validates
<raphink> it's clean
<raphink> all handmade
<raphink> I like it
<raphink> I don't like divs but well
<raphink> :)
<kosh> I don't like them very much either and neither does the person that wrote them
<raphink> this is good work
<kosh> however they are used to get around some bugs in IE
<hara> hey guys and girls
<kosh> hello
<raphink> hi hara
<hara> could someone please tell me one thing? I have kubuntu installed with kde 3.5. I have setup the whiteglass mouse cursor theme, which works fine with kde, but in gtk applications i still have the ugly black cursors. how can I get the whiteglass to work with firefox and so on?
<raphink> by not using gtk apps :p
<raphink> gtk is ugly
<hara> lol
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> beark
<raphink> ;)
<MachineScrew> raphink: ok recompile FF to use KDE/QT
<MachineScrew> lol
<raphink> well you can try to find the same theme for gnome and set it
<hara> i have gentoo and suse running on other machines, and there the same thing works nicely
<raphink> MachineScrew: lol
<IcHx> does anyone have try to install xpde ????
<raphink> I don't use FF
<raphink> don't like it
<raphink> I like it on windows and mac since there's nothing better :;)
<raphink> IcHx: how many interrogation mark keys do you have on your keyboard?
<MachineScrew> raphink: I would only use Konquer if it whern't for those kate problems
<IcHx> wkakakakakakaka
<IcHx> LOL
<kosh> MachineScrew: still a website problem though
<kosh> MachineScrew: like I said most of the people in this industry should be flipping burgers
<raphink> hara: you mean the same theme installs also in gtk apps in geNToo and SuSE?
<hara> raphink: yes
<MachineScrew> kosh: may be but instead of being the child and say its there fault why not fix it so it can handle it like FF
<raphink> kosh: that's why consumers deserve open-source
<MachineScrew> :)
<hara> and i can't figure why
<raphink> hara: can you see what files geNToo and SuSE packages install in the system?
<kosh> MachineScrew: because fixing it will create security problems
<hara> there's the /usr/share/cursors/index.theme that is pointing to whiteglass
<MachineScrew> kosh: ok i give you that but...ahhh
<kosh> MachineScrew: firefox has made some very dumb security choices and the it being just a little more secure then ie is not something to be proud of
<raphink> hmm
<IcHx> i've been installing EasyKubuntu .... while updating repo it's stops on 75% ... HELP
<raphink> hara: is is an official deb you isntalled?
<hara> raphink: what do you mean?
<MachineScrew> IcHx: that can happen
<kosh> MachineScrew: when I browse the internet with firefox I still get popups because of security problems that allow them to bypass the popup filter and they still have not fixed it
<hara> raphink: this is 3rd day i'm using kubuntu
<raphink> hara: did you install it from apt-get/synaptic/adept or from an unofficial deb file?
<kosh> MachineScrew: it relates to how it tries to use plugins and it has been reported for over a year
<MachineScrew> kosh: how about with 1.5
<IcHx> <MachineScrew> IcHx: that can happen <- whot should i do ??? try again???
<hara> raphink: install what?
<MachineScrew> IcHx: yep
<hara> lol am i stupid or what?
<raphink> the whiteglass theme hara
<kosh> MachineScrew: I would have to try it with 1.5
<hara> apt-get
<MachineScrew> IcHx: its the server
<MachineScrew> kosh: they fixed alot of things
<raphink> ok
<IcHx> ok
<kosh> what I am looking forward to is kde 4.0 since I have heard that they are also going to try and port some of the stuff to windows
<raphink> it's in xcursors-themse right?
<hara> yes
<MachineScrew> it has better popup bloking
<kosh> khtml is a better rendering engine
<kosh> well firefox should have correct popup blocking not just better
<MachineScrew> ya Safari is based on it to isn't it
<kosh> I have not run into anything so far that got around the konqueror one
<raphink> hara: type `dpkg -L xcursors-themes' to get the list of files installed by the package
<kosh> yeah safari is based on it and the decision to use khtml on safari was made by an ex mozilla developer :)
<MachineScrew> kosh they did at first but hey 3.4 I would get more popups in Konquer than firefox
<kosh> MachineScrew: did you have the popup blocker turned on and set to smart?
<hara> raphink: done
<MachineScrew> kosh: 3.4 of kde konquer didn't have one
<kosh> yes it did
<raphink> hara: can you compare with what the gentoo and suse packages install?
<MachineScrew> the soulution was to disable java script
<kosh> it has had popup blocking since 3.0
<hara> raphink: sure
<MachineScrew> i looked all over for it
<MachineScrew> there was no mention of popup blocking
<kosh> it is even in the same place as it was when it was first added
<kosh> settings -> configure konqueror -> java & javascript -> javascript  -> Open New Windows
<hara> raphink: hmmm, think i found something. gotta restart X to see
<hara> brb
<MachineScrew> kosh: ok ya see thats Open New Windows some times i need New windows to be opened
<kosh> just set it to smart
<MachineScrew> so thats not popup blocking in the same way
<kosh> if you click on something that directly opens a new window it will work
<kosh> all other times it is denied
<MachineScrew> oh ... see I am new to the KDE thing
<kosh> and that is only for javascript
<MachineScrew> If there was an option for "Enable Smart Popup Blocking
<MachineScrew> "
<MachineScrew> then ok ya
<kosh> so if a page tries to open a new window when the page draws it will fail but if it opens one as the result of you clicking on something it will work
<MachineScrew> now what about the flash popups
<MachineScrew> oh ok
<kosh> I don't have flash installed and so don't get those
<kosh> I would rather apply a power drill to my head then use flash
<MachineScrew> see some things I look at require flash
<kosh> some things I have been asked to look at require flash also
<kosh> I just told the person that I could not see it :)
<kosh> flash is just too much of a security risk
<kosh> since it allows data to be stored client side and it is not protected per site the way a cookie even is
<MachineScrew> well I would love to live in an total open source world and pretend that the rest of the real world exsicted
<kosh> what do you actually need flash for?
<MachineScrew> Use ogg not mp3 use non encrypted DVDs
<kosh> I use windows for playing world of warcraft but using flash for work is just not acceptable
<MachineScrew> don't play any non free codec
<MachineScrew> i don't use flash for work
<MachineScrew> fun
<kosh> if there where a real working flash player that was also done more securely then it would not be as much of a problem
<kosh> but flash is a large security risk
<kosh> you might as well use ie to browse the internet
<MachineScrew> see for linux to be a desktop os it must be fun to use
<kosh> I use it for getting my work done writing database code
<MachineScrew> kosh: look a hacker is going to breakin if they realy want to
<kosh> ah so you are going to make it easier?
<MachineScrew> no
<kosh> why not remove the locks from the doors of your house and leave the keys in the ignition of your car since they are going to get broken into anyways
* manveru never got hacked through flash... must have missed to turn the insecure-flag on
<MachineScrew> the point I am trying to make is I am explaining what needs to be done what the end users expect
<jpatrick> MachineScrew: use gplflash
<MachineScrew> jpatrick: it dosn't work
<kosh> MachineScrew: the end user wants a lot of things that are just a very bad idea
<kosh> MachineScrew: windows vista is going to break a lot of the things the end user wants also
<kosh> MachineScrew: users don't want security but they are not going to get a choice about that
<MachineScrew> kosh: this is going no where
<manveru> hey, don't forget that _every_ user is different
<manveru> some care about network, other about audio - and a bunch of them love to play games
<MachineScrew> manveru: but more linux users are like kosh and fear the end users
<kosh> I don't fear the end users
<kosh> I don't care about the end users
<manveru> there are the ones who want the xinerama to work instantly, while other wanna have wmii as default
<MachineScrew> they fear them because if they start using it then the system that they love gets corupted by security holes
<kosh> however if you connect a computer to the internet then you have abide by security rules since you are a danger to every one else out there
<kosh> if you drive a badly maintained car on the road you can get pulled over and fined heavily for endangering everyone else
<manveru> ubuntu is to care about others - this means that we give the optimal defaults, but give them the ability to change everything they don't like
<MachineScrew> kosh: so you are not for a free socity
<MachineScrew> more like dictatorship
<kosh> I am for a responsible society
<kosh> you have the freedom to do what you can do responsibly
<kosh> you can drive on the road if you know how to do it safely and in a maintained vehicle
<MachineScrew> kosh: no you beleve that the end users are stupid and don't know what they want
<kosh> your rights end where they infringe on someone else
<manveru> MachineScrew: fact being that they don't know it most of the time... but they still have the right to decide
<hara> raphink: you still there?
<kosh> if you want to drive on the internet then you need to have your system more secured
<MachineScrew> who are you to say what infringes on some one else
<raphink> yep
<hara> problem solved ;)
<manveru> kosh: tell this the 80% of M$ users
<hara> had to make a softlink 'default' to whiteglass in /usr/share/icons
<raphink> looking at some images http://www.kagou.org/dotclear/images/badger2-3.png
<raphink> hara: what was wrong?
<kosh> manveru: ms seems to be fixing many of those issues, I may not like ms but they do seem to be working very hard at fixing it
<lordpatman> hi
<hara> had to make a softlink 'default' to whiteglass in /usr/share/icons
<raphink> hara: please report this bug to malone so it get fixed for everybody
<hara> nooo, i don't know how to do things like that
<kosh> manveru: they tried making it insecure by default and providing the tools to make it more secure and nobody secured it pretty much and people complained about it being insecure
<raphink> hara it's very easy
<kosh> manveru: with vista it looks like most of it is going to be secure by default and they are going to make it a royal pain in the neck to unsecure it
<manveru> kosh: i have a pretty much secure windows here - it's my router :)
<MachineScrew> kosh: they took the anti virus out
<raphink> hara: go there : https://launchpad.net/malone and repor tyour bug, giving all details :)
<kosh> anti virus does not do jack for front line security
<raphink> please ;)
<MachineScrew> now they are bringing it back but are going to charge you for it
<MachineScrew> kosh most end users are not on the fron lines
<manveru> they are a company, they _have_ to charge
<raphink> hara: then I'll work on it myself ;)
<kosh> how about things like how ie will run under a seperate user id and the only way for it to read or write files on the host system is through a special security controlled daemon
<MachineScrew> i swear kosh makes me feal toataly unwelcome to linux
<kosh> I don't care what os you use, I care about the whole ecosystem of computers working
<MachineScrew> I could almost read between the lines "go back to windows you stupid idot
<hara> raphink: i don't know how to use that thinggy
<MachineScrew> geeks realy need to work on there people skills
<kosh> I am tired of dealing with thousands of spams a day to my personal account from zombied windows boxes, I am tired of the all the attack attempts I get on my servers from cracked windows boxes
<raphink> hara: just click on `file a bug on a package' then fill in the fields
<MachineScrew> so you don't check you mail box do you
<kosh> microsoft is taking the problems seriously though and does seem to be working hard at fixing them and curretly the fix is taking away the users right to choose to run insecurely
<hara> raphink: ok
<MachineScrew> ya right
<raphink> ah you might have to have an account on launchpad
<MachineScrew> a minum of a 1gb of ram for windows Vista
<raphink> huhu
<hara> do i really need to register to file a bug?
<MachineScrew> 20GB used hd after default install
<kosh> lots of stuff sucks about vista but they are trying to fix a lot of the security problems
<MachineScrew> no they don't care
<MachineScrew> realy
<MachineScrew> they don't
<raphink> hara: yes I think so. Registering to launchpad is useful anyway. You need to do it if you want to order free Ubuntu CDs too
<raphink> ;)
<kosh> MachineScrew: I suppose you talk to more ms devs then I do then
<MachineScrew> they what to fsck us any way they can
<hara> raphink: i don't want to order anything ;)
<raphink> hehe well
<MachineScrew> no I see a patern
<raphink> :p
<raphink> you could also send a bug report to the universe-bugs list
<raphink> or just ask on #ubuntu-devel
<hara> i don't want to
<hara> i could ask though
<MachineScrew> there was a thing that I heard once
<manveru> the main-reason vista has so much overtime being that they want to nuke all the penguins
<raphink> but it would be nice if you reported it hara, so other people don't have to go through fixing it manually in the future
<MachineScrew> some where when it comes to security and ease of use they don't go together
<MachineScrew> windows is easy but its holyer than a preacher on sunday
<hara> lol
<MachineScrew> Linux is so secure that it make it almost boaring
<kosh> neither is actually true
<MachineScrew> kosh: more people would agree with me than you know
<kosh> windows by default is insecure, it can be more locked down then a default linux, default linux is fairly secure and with the se linux stuff it can be far more locked down
<kosh> but to be honest both of their security systems suck badly
<kosh> MachineScrew: its not a popularity contest
<MachineScrew> kosh: you know I realy don't care any more it's 6am here
<manveru> you could say it the other way... most of the m$-admins suck
<kosh> MachineScrew: most security is completely transparent to the user
<MachineScrew> kosh no it isn't
<kosh> MachineScrew: things like bounds checking, input validation etc
<MachineScrew> biometrics
<MachineScrew> locks
<MachineScrew> combonations
<MachineScrew> passwords
<kosh> MachineScrew: process seperation, running under a different security context etc are all transparent to the user but they make the software more secure
<MachineScrew> all pain in the ass and not transparent
<kosh> MachineScrew: you are focused on only the topmost levels of security
<kosh> MachineScrew: real security is far more then just that and there are even ways to deal with all of that
<MachineScrew> yes because that is where I am
<MachineScrew> the top level
<MachineScrew> I am not into the nuts and bolts as much
<kosh> but you made a comment about the nuts and bolts that security is opposed to ease of use which is not true
<MachineScrew> all I am trying to do is voice an opion that could make somthing a little more enjoyable
<aeon17x> Problem is, since you have no way to see the lower levels, you don't know something's screwed up until it's too late.
<kosh> only some aspects of security are opposed to ease of use and only becasue of the crappy systems currently used
<MachineScrew> you tear it appart with security
<MachineScrew> so what
<kosh> aeon17x: also security at just the levels of passwords will still get your box nailed when all the lower level details are missed
<MachineScrew> on a hot day I shouldn't open the window to my house because some as$ wipe can break through the screen and beat the linux f*ucx out of me ? ;)
<MachineScrew> all in the name of security
<MachineScrew> look out the sky is falling
<kosh> MachineScrew: for example there is a way to have alll your authentication and other data stored on a usb key, to log into a box you could just insert that key
<aeon17x> MachineScrew: and all in the name of not swearing.
<aeon17x> MachineScrew: I seriously think you can express your opinion without resorting to that.
<libbn> what was it to type to check if my hd has enabled dma?
<kosh> MachineScrew: the username/password scheme is a stupid idea to begin with, it does not make things any more secure
<aeon17x> !dma
<kosh> hdparm /dev/<harddrive>
<MachineScrew> kosh: yes but its like floppies they are hard to kill
<kosh> MachineScrew: what it comes down to is that linux, windows, bsd, etc all SUCK security, that some are better then others is an implementation detail only
<MachineScrew> why because there are people who still rely on those old things
<manveru> kosh: everything made from humans ain't perfect
<MachineScrew> kosh: so I am going to go into IT security because hey i will have a job forever
<kosh> manveru: there is a difference between perfect and abysmal :)
<libbn> thxs kosh.
<MachineScrew> kosh: its not that bad
<kosh> manveru: stuff like eros is not perfect either but it is far better and easier to use
<manveru> kosh: i won't ask what eros is :)
<kosh> MachineScrew: no it actually really is that bad, the design of our current systems just does not allow for really good security
<MachineScrew> kosh: a stupid flash animation is not going to kill my laptop
<manveru> for me it's a greek god...
<MachineScrew> kosh: but a server you are right shouldn't have it
<manveru> kosh: no risk no fun! :)
<MachineScrew> manveru: I agree
<manveru> i could just cut my internet-connection
<MachineScrew> thats why I pirate TV shows that and I don't have cable
<MachineScrew> I could get the same shows off of rabit ears but
<kosh> http://www.capros.org/   that is probably a better idea long term
<libbn> should i increase my perfomance on my disk? or use the default values? how do i know what I/O mode my board runs ?
<MachineScrew> I like to use my 9Mbps connection
<manveru> as long as there is a physical connection to anywhere i'm insecure
<kosh> micro kernel, capabilities, transparent persistence
<kosh> with an os like that it would not matter how badly flash was written it would still be safe to run it
<MachineScrew> most of phishing is social enginering
<MachineScrew> but I am glad I wasn't vunrible to the Sony rootkit thingy
<MachineScrew> that and most of my cds are not from sony
<MachineScrew> actualy none realy
<MachineScrew> but hey I use linux because I just don't like to conform
<MachineScrew> i have been using linux since Plug and play linux
<MachineScrew> damn that was fun
<kosh> my reason for using linux is to get my work done
<kosh> been using it since I started with slackware about 8 years ago or so
<MachineScrew> my work could be done in any os
<MachineScrew> but I chose linux
<kosh> my work can basically only be done on a unix
<MachineScrew> I am poor
<MachineScrew> cool
<MachineScrew> kosh: look man I use linux only because I can't afford all the programs associated with windows
<MachineScrew> anti-virus firewall anti-spyware defrager cdburn app dvd player
<MachineScrew> i could pirate those but i don't like to do that very much
<kosh> defrag is part of 95 and up and 2000 and up
<kosh> anti virus, firewall and anti spyware are free
<kosh> dvd player usually comes with your video card
<MachineScrew> kosh: defrag has been there since dos
<kosh> cdburn usually comes with your cod burner
<MachineScrew> but the defrag program that MS gives you sucks
<kosh> MachineScrew: except it is missing in nt 4.0, and nt 3.x
<MachineScrew> it dosn't defrag the page file dosn't defrag the MFT
<MachineScrew> ya NTs didn't have it
<freelove> from whr do i download the song "who is it" by michael jackson?
<kosh> what is sad is that ntfs is based on hpfs and hpfs basically does not fragment
<MachineScrew> ya
<MachineScrew> i still like ext2/3
<MachineScrew> 3 because of the journaling
<hunika> hello everybody
<MachineScrew> and the other tools i mentioned
<kosh> I prefer xfs but ext3 and jfs are good also
<MachineScrew> i don't like them very much any way
<hunika> I would like to know if exists for linux a kind of world atlas like Encarta for windows?
<kosh> that just shows the world or also shows all the information that encarta has about the world?
<MachineScrew> Kubuntu and Ubuntu don't ship with a firewall because it dosn't ship with any services turned on
<hunika> it shows maps of countries and so on
<MachineScrew> hunika maps.google.com
<kosh> there are many online atlas's that will probably do a better job for what you want
<kosh> the cia has one also that also has a very nice fact database
<MachineScrew> well I am off
<kosh> http://www.cia.gov/cia/publications/factbook/
<hunika> People I would like something like Encarta World Atlas, but non online
<hunika> If I have encarta World Atlas 2000 can I run under linux?
<hunika> with wine?
<kosh> sorry don't know
<manveru> i have no idea what this World Atlas is :)
<hunika> I will try now
<kosh> the desktop reference software has basically been almost killed off by web based stuff
<manveru> in fact, i have never used this Encarta-stuff...
<nalioth_zZz> hunika: sure, why not?
<kosh> I used encarta a long time ago and I do know that it does not get much attention anymore
<manveru> well, these are the days of google and wikipedia
<hunika> But I like encarta because you do not need an interet coonnection
<kosh> well actually for specific world information stuff the cia world factbook is usually better
<manveru> you trust the cia? :)
<hunika> but cia it is downloadable?
<manveru> hunika: there are offline versions of wikipedia
<manveru> and you can download this factbook
<manveru> http://www.cia.gov/cia/download.html
<kosh> you can it looks like
<hunika> But as it looks wine installs world atlas
<lordpatman> cu
<hunika> People GOOGLE EARTH WORKS UNDER KUBUNTU????????????
<voicu> hunika: try and see
<kosh> google maps does, google earth is a windows only program
<manveru> lol - austria has an agreement about whaling :)
<dsl827> hello everybody, i've got some problems with kubuntu
<mogi> as soon as i install some programs using apt-get my ethernet device gets disabled
<mogi> and no matter what i try i cant enable it...
<mogi> it seems that the first time i boot up kubuntu, there is no problem at all, but as soon as i restart, it doesnt read the eth0
<mogi> can anyone help?
<IcHx> 5.10 = breezy ??? right ???
<bimberi> IcHx: yes :)
<mogi> so has anyone had similar problems like me?
<IcHx> ic...
<IcHx> prob like u... like whot???
<mogi> IcHx, kubuntu breezy, as soon as i finish instalation, and configure pppoe, i reboot and it doesnt read the eth0
<mogi> it says it's disabled
<IcHx> hmmm.. .just enable it
<mogi> it doesnt work...
<IcHx> hmmm... it works 4 me
<hunika> How can I upgrade my firefox to 1.5?
<mogi> i click enable, but, it doesnt get enabled...
<mogi> hunika, apt!
<hunika> sorry I am new in Linux
<hunika> how I make it?
<IcHx> r u sure.. your eth0 in good shape??
<bimberi> !firefox15
<ubotu> I guess firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<hunika> thanks I will look at it
<bimberi> np :)
<IcHx> hmmmm
<IcHx> apparently your eth0 is broken
<mogi> nope, it's not, i'm using it on damnsmalllinux
<mogi> atm, that is :-D
<mogi> ok, IcHx, tnx for the help, goin for reboot :-D
<FallenHitokiri> hi. i try apt-get install kde-devel and get some broken pakages. (kdesdk, kdelibs4, kdebase-dev, libkonq4-dev -> depends on * but should not be installed) i run kde 3.5 with the deb-mirror from kubuntu.com
<freelove> same prob with me:( cant install kde sdk...........
<yudi> where is mrtg usr/local/mrtg in kubuntu? i want to configure the mrtg, how to find it?
<yudi> how to find the indexmaker ?
<MachineScrew> is there a way to make kde stop running kscd apon instertion of a Audio CD
<fujisan> Ok i need quick help how do i burn a cd on kubuntu which app?
<MachineScrew> fujisan: k3b will alow you to do that
<MachineScrew> is there a way to make kde stop running kscd apon instertion of a Audio CD
<fujisan> where do i get that>?
<MachineScrew> it should be installed already
<fujisan> will the cd be compitable with normal windows?
<fujisan> and cd players?
<MachineScrew> yes
<fujisan> ok
<MachineScrew> ISO 9660
<MachineScrew> is a standard
<MachineScrew> now what kind of CD are you creating
<fujisan> K i found the app
<MachineScrew> you may need a plugin
<fujisan> 16x readspeed?
<fujisan> which plugin?
<MachineScrew> whats the max of your cd burner
<fujisan> i want a normal cd with audio
<fujisan> its a cd-r 700 Mb
<MachineScrew> and it depends on if you are making an audo cd from mp3
<fujisan> Lifetec
<fujisan> yes it are mp3's
<MachineScrew> ok you need a pakage called k3b-mad
<MachineScrew> that will alow you to do that
<fujisan> i have k3b MachineScrew  its default on kubuntu so wont that work?
<MachineScrew> now if 16x is the max your burner can handle notch it down a little
<fujisan> its a dvd burner
<MachineScrew> well yes it will but K3b needs to decode the mp3s and k3b-mad plugin will do it
<fujisan> i think it can handle 16
<fujisan> ok i see
<MachineScrew> its in the repos but you need to enable universe and mutiverse repos
<fujisan> whats the command in console again to get something u need: sudu get install  k3b-mad?
<fujisan> or suo nano
<MachineScrew> sudo apt-get install k3b-mad
<fujisan> sudo*
<fujisan> oh yea thanks havent been on kubuntu in a while
<MachineScrew> ok it might not show up one sec
<fujisan> MachineScrew:  it couldnt find k3b-mad
<MachineScrew> ya one sec
<fujisan> k
<cold> hmm i installed just about all the gstream plugins i can find on apt-get but still can't play avi, can some point me in the right direction to one that can?
<MachineScrew> cold: try getting ffmpeg
<MachineScrew> and gstreamer-ffmpeg
<cold> i did
<MachineScrew> also w32codecs
<fujisan> MachineScrew: i noticed that amaRok offers the option to burn mp3's aswell is that a valid option?
<MachineScrew> fujisan: its k3b-mp3
<MachineScrew> so sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<fujisan> lol nvm seen it
<morrow> did someone tried to use skype with artsdsp?
<MachineScrew> amaRok is , for me, untested
<fujisan> you are right it needs some codecs
<MachineScrew> so do that sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<MachineScrew> also you need some others
<MachineScrew> is there a way to make kde stop running kscd apon instertion of a Audio CD
<fujisan> which others i installed k3b-mp3 and k3b is ready to burn now so it seems
<MachineScrew> then you are good to go
<fujisan> kn ty
<MachineScrew> is there a way to make kde stop running kscd apon instertion of a Audio CD
<manveru> MachineScrew: afaik there is an option in kcontrol
<manveru> in connected-devices
<MachineScrew> manveru: where
<MachineScrew> in preiferals
<MachineScrew> thingysd
<manveru> no, got it
<manveru> it's in this system-settings-thing
<manveru> second row - hardware
<MachineScrew> right
<MachineScrew> don't tell me storage media
<manveru> storage or something
<manveru> ^^
<MachineScrew> no thats not it
<MachineScrew> its a thing left over from 3.4
<manveru> it is... for me that is
<MachineScrew> i am in 3.5
<manveru> i am in 3.5 as well
<MachineScrew> and there is a windows like thing
<MachineScrew> in storage devces but thats not it
<MachineScrew> it still asks me but insists on opening kscd without me doing any thing
<MachineScrew> I have looked every where
<manveru> hmm
<MachineScrew> see in gnome its not this funky
<manveru> well, i am quite unable to help... haven't used cds for half a year
<MachineScrew> ha ha ha
<MachineScrew> lmao
<manveru> no, my cdrom is damaged
<MachineScrew> you know I may just install Ubuntu
<MachineScrew> aw dam
<fujisan> MachineScrew:  it works but how many songs can i put on a 700 MB cd?
<MachineScrew> I know how that gose
<MachineScrew> I just replaced mine
<MachineScrew> fujisan: umm.. mp3s or just regualr audio
<fujisan> my brother in law to be wants me to burn my breakbeats collection for him
<MachineScrew> 700MB discs tend to be 80min
<fujisan> yer i know
<fujisan> its full after 15 songs
<MachineScrew> right
<MachineScrew> thats right
<fujisan> 80 mins is nothing
<fujisan> i better burn it as data
<MachineScrew> only way to get more is mp3
<fujisan> yer i know
<MachineScrew> well it was nice to be in KDE but realy to many screwups ;)
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> you going back to ubuntu MachineScrew ?
<fujisan> i want to go to ubuntu aswell
<fujisan> kubuntu is to advanced for a n00b like me
<fujisan> although the support is topnotch :)
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> bye
<manveru> hmm
<manveru> cu :)
<manveru> btw, i'll never get how gnome works
<jager> woo
<fujisan> lol manveru
<fujisan> jager hallo you dutch or german?
<jager> i'm american, but my name is german
<fujisan> lol k
<manveru> i just started gnome up this morning to see how it works...
<fujisan> well could be dutch aswell
<jager> i guess i don't actually know
<manveru> but... somehow... it's so odd
<fujisan> i do know i'm dutch
<jager> my name is actually spelled yeager
<fujisan> lol
<jager> i just change the spleeling on the net :)
<manveru> jger over here :)
<fujisan> well thats what happens when u  leave europe in a hurry :))
<jager> heheh
<fujisan> i want to visit usa
<fujisan> but not newyork or a big city
<libben> visit idaho
<fujisan> sound familliar i  must have heard that in a movie
<fujisan> i heard denver is nice
<manveru> libben: i've got relatives in sun-valley... do you know that?
<b1f30> colorado usa.. really nice
<libben> manveru: how could i know that =)
<b1f30> denver, colorado that is  :-)
<manveru> libben: no idea ^^
<b1f30> rocky mountain high.. and all that stuff
<fujisan> :-)
<fujisan> yes thats it
<libben> aaaah, snowboarding
<fujisan> america is so big
<libben> i wanna go snowboarding!
<libben> damit
<libben> !
<b1f30> yes indeed it is
<fujisan> i am from a tiny country
<ubotu> libben: What?
<libben> lol
<b1f30> where  you from fuj?
<manveru> !snowboarding
<ubotu> manveru: Not a clue
<fujisan> Netherlands
<b1f30> ah
<b1f30> hello from USA   :-)
<fujisan> lol
<b1f30> the netherlands... makes me think 'nether here, nor there'  :-D
<fujisan> i got an A for english :)
<libben> http://libben.fnutt.org/?m=2&dir=images/Val%20Thorens/Backen&imgname=DSCN1288.JPG&single=1
<fujisan> lol
<b1f30> hehe
<fujisan> nether means low since our country is almost 100% flat
<fujisan> like the netherworld
<b1f30> don't trust those crazy americans... we like bad food, the wrong kind of football, and we love all women.. except our wives...
<fujisan> we dont have mountains
<fujisan> thats why we have a good infrastructure for internet
<fujisan> its cheap and fast
<b1f30> like my women.... cheap and fast...
<fujisan> i can get 100 mbit/s for 200 usd
* manveru lives in the mountains of austria...
<fujisan> lol
<manveru> internet is expensive and slow...
<b1f30> austria rocks.. would love to go there
<jager> i live in nebraska
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> nebraska sounds cold :)
<jager> there aren't any big cities in nebraka :)
<manveru> nebraska... sounds like i've never been there :)
<jager> it is alas
<fujisan> lolz
<fujisan> alaska
<jager> not missing anything
<b1f30> there ain't shite in nebraska... but it's still purdy
<fujisan> lol
<manveru> if you can leave it anytime it might be quite cool
<fujisan> i visited every major city in europe already
<fujisan> i never left the continent yet
<fujisan> problem is i dont fly
<fujisan> my fobia is that i dont fly in airplanes
<b1f30> my fobia is that i can't fly the airplane itself.. instead i have to sit and be bored...
<fujisan> lol
<b1f30> so i guess i have, boredaphobia
<b1f30> or maybe even, boardaplaneaphobia
<fujisan> lol
<manveru> phobia apathia
<b1f30> the chances of crashing in a plane, are like, uh... incredible... now, getting horribly maimed, well, that's a different story all together...
<fujisan> internet is great when you suffer from agorafobia
<b1f30> who's the bot in this channel anyway?
<manveru> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel.
<fujisan> well you don't have ejectable seats in a commercial airplane at least a good fighter pilot has a chance to survive during malfunction
<b1f30> can you ask ubotu questions and stuff? is he google smart/etc?
<fujisan> you dn't stand a chance a passanger
<fujisan> don't*
<manveru> b1f30: well, he is not _that_ bright
<b1f30> heh
<b1f30> ok
<manveru> b1f30: but you might ask me stuff
<b1f30> manveru: how do i become the ultimate pwnz0r0r in counter-strike?
<manveru> b1f30: since i'm google smart :)
<fujisan> So Santana is from usa also?
<manveru> b1f30: oh, just gripe your deagle and shoot
<b1f30> hahah
<b1f30> nice
<b1f30> you're the best bot ever
<b1f30> or should i say, ev4r
<manveru> lol
<manveru> and you're one of these 4v1l h4xx0Rz?
<fujisan> i'm having a beer at 2 pm :))
<fujisan> damn my sister was supposed to make me taco's
<fujisan> can't find any good siblings nowadays
<manveru> hehe
<manveru> never trust your sister ... is that not written law somewhere?
<fujisan> lol
<b1f30> go online and buy one at one of those useful mail-order siblings websites
<fujisan> well she has hot girlfriends so i better stay nice to her when i want to get it on with one of them haha
<fujisan> i'm to lazy to get girlfriends on my own
<manveru> well, bad luck for me... my sister is 10 years younger than me :(
<fujisan> haha
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> mine is 3 years older
<b1f30> i don't have a sister.. thank god
<fujisan> lol
* manveru feels unproductive
<fujisan> it does has advantages b1f30
* manveru goes... searching some task
<jager> easy kubuntu isn't so wasy
<jager> easy
* fujisan pets manveru  on the back and hands him a cold dutch grolsch beer
<jager> i should have known better
<fujisan> lol the director of grolsch beer crashed with his helicopter he is dead
<fujisan> he'd alive if he had my fobia
<slow-motion> hallo
<fujisan> hallo alles gut?
<fujisan> dutch , german?
<manveru> he's german
<b1f30> crazy american?
<fujisan> lol ok
<manveru> at least he's hanging out at kubuntu-de all the time
<dutch> crazy ? yes indeed !
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> hello dutch
<dutch> but, amercian
<manveru> we've got a crazy american named dutch :)
<dutch> hi fujisan
<fujisan> i bet you aint dutch dutch>?
<dutch> nope, just a nick name...father used the same nick
<fujisan> lol
<dutch> but, he was borned in Germany
<fujisan> wow i must be the first generation of my family to have a internet addiction
<dutch> same here...
<dutch> but, i'm an old man
<b1f30> dutch: i bet i'm older
<fujisan> lol
<b1f30> dutch: let's have a old fart contest
<dutch> i'll be 62 next month
<b1f30> omfg!
<dutch> no thanks
<b1f30> w00t!
<b1f30> ok... you win...
<fujisan> dutch your young my dad is 65
<dutch> tu
<fujisan> :P
<b1f30> 62 ain't shite
<fujisan> lol
<dutch> :)
<fujisan> exactly
<b1f30> 93... now that's frikkin' old...
<fujisan> :)
<dutch> wait till you get that old
<b1f30> i'm creeping up on you man.. don't worry
<fujisan> dutch 62 is nice
<dutch> yeah, retiring in 2 weeks
<fujisan> you finished working already dutch ?
<fujisan> lolz
<dutch> yes
<b1f30> 62 is wise.. i wouldn't trade that for anything...   well.. .   except for maybe carmen electra's bum..
<fujisan> nice
<dutch> 20  years in the military, 22 years driving a truck
<fujisan> lol life begins after work
<dutch> that's enough !
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> wow
<fujisan> thats alot
<dutch> it's enough
<fujisan> i  plan to work 30 years tops
<dutch> good luck
<b1f30> dutch: welcome to the wired world dude.. have a beer...
<fujisan> lolz
<fujisan> jhaha
<dutch> have to retire before I can have the beer, but thanks for the offer
<fujisan> dutch i dont plan to live a long life i need to party alot
<dutch> :)
<dutch> you'll  get over it...
<b1f30> dutch: that's sweet you're using kubuntu eh?
<dutch> i like kde
<b1f30> that's cool man
<b1f30> you know, in all your wisdom and glory, you should help us dorks make improvements and stuff
<b1f30> can you program?  :-D
<dutch> nope..doing good to just get this box to come up
<b1f30> heh
<b1f30> good enough
<dutch> but, maybe  once I have more time
<b1f30> understood
<jpatrick> b1f30: I make Kubuntu pkgs :P
<b1f30> jpatrick: so do i  :-p
<dutch> can you make qsstv work in breezy ?
<b1f30> hmm... qsstv = ?
<dutch> i'm stuck with hoary otherwise
<dutch> slow scan tv for ham radio
<b1f30> ah
<b1f30> i've never used it... what do you need to make it work?
<dutch> it works in hoary,  but not breezy...some file is screwed up....
<b1f30> hmm
<b1f30> it seems like breezy borked a lotta stuff..
<fujisan> dutch did you have lots of women in your life?
<fujisan> dutch i want to do a movie about your life :))
<b1f30> haha
<dutch> been married for 42 years now.....are you kidding :)
<b1f30> geez...
<fujisan> lolz
<dutch> you'd lose your ass making a movie about my life...
<b1f30> hahahah
<dutch> never did anything except work
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> well dutch what about your double life?
<b1f30> o_O
<dutch> let's not go there
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> cia spy :))
<b1f30> brb
<dutch> they wouldn't talk to me
* b1f30 will brb
<fujisan> lol
<fujisan> k later b1f30
<libben> hmm, when re-doing grub with installcd. i also lost my fstab?
<chaoticgeek> sleep is good
<chaoticgeek> but it sucks that I can not sleep
<natino> hi room
<natino> anyone know how use gyach on kubuntu??
<jager> grah
<jager> easy kubuntu :P
<jager> not
<{{CORONA}}> hello running the cmd apt-get upgrade gives this error: segmentation faulty tree...50% can someone help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> can you paste the output of that to pastebin.com?
<{{CORONA}}> Kamping_Kaiser: ok
<{{CORONA}}> Kamping_Kaiser: http://pastebin.com/459444
<{{CORONA}}> Kamping_Kaiser: it does nothing after that!
<Kamping_Kaiser> try without sudo
<Kamping_Kaiser> or try sudoing as a normal user
<Kamping_Kaiser> but that doesnt look healthy to me :|
<{{CORONA}}> nope it says are you root? permission denied
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<chaoticgeek> Ok, I got a question
<jager> i've never seen anything like that before ever
<chaoticgeek> Can you get extentions for konqueror?
<fujisan> lol
<chaoticgeek> like in firefox where you can have mouse gestures I want that
<chaoticgeek> but in firefox
<{{CORONA}}> Kamping_Kaiser: i tried running the upgrade...power failed got back ran it again- it worked fine. it said installed all upgrades  and restarted. now i face this problem and kde is still 3.4
<chaoticgeek> but in konqueror
<jager> try sudo apt-get -f install
<Kamping_Kaiser> {{CORONA}}: try sudo dpkg -configure -a
<Kamping_Kaiser> or what jager said, good idea
<{{CORONA}}> ok
<{{CORONA}}> i tried what jager said but it still gives the segmentation error
<Kamping_Kaiser> try dpkg (as above)
<dissed> using kubuntu, amarok, and gstreamer with ossink, i seem to be able to play some mp3s, and with others amaroks just shuts down
<dissed> if i use alsasink theres no music at all
<dissed> anyone who knows what i can do?
<{{CORONA}}> ok it did something and returned to prompt...no verbose
<Kamping_Kaiser> try apt gain
<Kamping_Kaiser> *again
<{{CORONA}}> ok adept worked!! but my upgrade hasn't happened i still have kde 3.4
<jager> woo
<Kamping_Kaiser> {{CORONA}}: now apt works again, you can worry about KDE ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> wd :)
<jager> brb
<{{CORONA}}> Kamping_Kaiser: yes thanks wd??
<Kamping_Kaiser> well done
<{{CORONA}}> oh
<{{CORONA}}> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<jager> kde 3.5
<jager> woot
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. wb
<coronaa> does anyone know what the linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 is?
<coronaa> the pckg i meant
<Kamping_Kaiser> the kernel
<coronaa> the source?
<fujisan> linustorvalds
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, complied
<fujisan> compiled*
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<coronaa> :)
<fujisan> :)
<jager> firefox 1.5 in any of the repositories?
<coronaa> ok so a apt-get dist-upgrade is downloading that binary...
<Kamping_Kaiser> it's in dapper
<coronaa> safe?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes
<Kamping_Kaiser> er. your downloadis
<Kamping_Kaiser> dapper is no
<fujisan> Kamping_Kaiser: u german?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fujisan: part German. my German speaking skills are horrible ;)
<fujisan> ;o
<Kamping_Kaiser> ;)
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: i am running breezy will this image do anything wrong?
<Kamping_Kaiser> coronaa: that image should be fine
<Kamping_Kaiser> that is Breezy s default kernel IIRC
<libben> whats the best free 3d modeling program under linux ?
<libben> blender?
<Kamping_Kaiser> blender
<Kamping_Kaiser> probably the best free or not
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: but i must already have it!! why is it downloading it again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> coronaa: updated version
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: ok thanks for answering all my questions
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. np. it's why I'm in here ;)
<coronaa> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> if only you could help me with udev ;)
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: udev?? ;) hehe what is that
<Kamping_Kaiser> it creates all the device nodes in /dev/ ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> and it's not making floppy drives properly :(
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: woah it sounds a bit too far fetched for me
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: i am just a wannabe linux user hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh. that's a bit harsh
<lordpatman> hi
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: on myself i didn't want to offend anyone
<Kamping_Kaiser> if i stopped helping people  i might be able to do my udev research :)
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: no i meant i am learning
<Kamping_Kaiser> coronaa: there's nothing wrong with learning :)
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: sure
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: yes yes i am happy...i was being a little cynical
<Kamping_Kaiser> how are you liking k/ubuntu?
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: i use kubuntu i got some cd from the mail order(ubuntu) and gave it to my friends..i feel very kicked about that
<Kamping_Kaiser> kicked?
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser:very happy
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, good :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i got an order for 300 breezys :) got about 100 left
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: i like kubuntu and i think it does a good job of linux for humans
<coronaa> wow
<Kamping_Kaiser> heh
<coronaa> i had suse before but it was buggy 9.1
<Kamping_Kaiser> i prefer ubuntu myself, but choice is a great thign :)
<coronaa> yes
<coronaa> i like the clean gnome...somehow k is a bit blue and funky...its too much
<jager> kcontrol vanished from the menu :P
<jager> in 3.5
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<coronaa> oh i was out to install 3.5...i forgot my mission for today hehe
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Kamping_Kaiser> nice one ;)
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: you help out people here regularly
<coronaa> it must be a nice feeling
<Kamping_Kaiser> coronaa: i try, here and a few other channels (whois me)
<Kamping_Kaiser> when i manage to help it's good, otherwise i get left feeling a bit guilty because i could help :|
<coronaa> wow thats a lot of channels...yes but you atleast try.. thats good enough
* Kamping_Kaiser abuses borked floppy setup :(
<coronaa> Kamping_Kaiser: please suggest a channel where i can get newB help on ubuntu (other than #kubuntu)
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. #ubuntu? ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> #ubuntuforums may be helpfull, the offtopic channels are usualy happy to help
<Kamping_Kaiser> eg ubuntu-offtopic and Kubuntu-offtopic
<coronaa> :) yes but no one seems to care there...or probably i look like a monster to them
<coronaa> ok
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. sometimes you have to be lucky
<coronaa> yes
<coronaa> is this your perma nick name Kamping_Kaiser
<coronaa> is there a way i can add your name somewhere in irssi so that i can remember it?
<coronaa> kaiser chiefs??
<Kamping_Kaiser> yes my nick is registered, but not sure how to add it in irrsii
<coronaa> ok i shall look around
<JakubS> anybody got NetworkManger to work with kubuntu?
<JakubS> NetworkManager even
<jager> sorry mate
<jager> no laptop
<jager> :(
<hunika> Hello everybody
<hunika> raphink:???
<Kamping_Kaiser> hallo
<hunika> raphink: I can not install skype! I got some errors.
<cyberpc|nux> bonjour
<cyberpc|nux> :)
<ismail> hi all
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> I heard skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<cyberpc|nux> jai un petit probleme a vous expos
<cyberpc|nux> jai une quickam pro 4000 tres bien dtect dans le kopete du kde 3.5
<jager> dammit
<cyberpc|nux> le seul soucci
<cyberpc|nux> ces que le destinataire ne me voit pas
<cyberpc|nux> lol
<jager> link to a 5.10 java howto?
<ismail> how can i mount my ntfs partition
<thoreauputic> cyberpc|nux: tu aura meilleure chance a #ubuntu-fr
<ismail> and configre my fstab folder
<ismail> _?
<thoreauputic> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<qaqa> is there any way of resizing ext3 partitions without losing data?
<cyberpc|nux> thoreauputic,  merci je vais essay a cot
<cyberpc|nux> ;)
<thoreauputic> cyberpc|nux: pas de quoi ;)
<qaqa> has OOO 2.0 for ubuntu been released?
<jager> i have it
<qaqa> I'm not able to locate the debs on apt.
<qaqa> jager: are you running breezy?
<jager> no, but i used the easy kubuntu script to install some stuff
<qaqa> jager: I tried the windows version. It is very buggy and keeps crashing. is the linux port the same?
<jager> ooo might have been part of it
<qaqa> jager: well, the ooo i got thru kubuntu was 1.9.something
<qaqa> not 2.0
<qaqa> a dev snapshot i think'
<jager> it seems ok
<jager> haven't used it much though
<jager> ok this says it is OOo1.9.129
<libben> wow
<qaqa> ya..that's what i have.
<qaqa> it's a prerelease
<jager> ic
<libben> blender was the first program that opened itself so fast i couldent blink on it. kate and all other programs i have allways get the jumping logo and taking some secs before it pops up. blender just swooshed in and into fullscreen
<djk_> there's a repo with the OOo2finals...
<jager> does kaffeine crash when you close it?
<jager> or is it just me :P
<ismail> i dont use kaffeine
<jager> well, i did
<qaqa> djk_:  do you have the apt url?
<ismail> i try to use amarok
<jager> before i formatted and install ubuntu :P
<jager> amarok is nice, but doesn't play videos
<qaqa> does anyone know if there is a plugin for wmv for kaffiene/gstreamer?
<djk_> qaqa: deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~doko/OOo2/ ./
<ismail> but i coulndt find a mp3 plugin for amarok
<qaqa> jager: i think you should use mplayer
<qaqa> djk_: thanks
<djk_> sure
<jager> kafeiene integrates with kde better
<qaqa> i've been using mplayer since 3 years now. it's  very usable. there is a kde frontend too - kmplayer
<jager> hmm i'll lok at that
<jager> biggest reason i don't wanna use it is no drag and drop playlists
<qaqa> jager: yes, but i'm yet to locate a wmv plugin for it
<jager> wow
<jager> it's true it crashes every time i close it
<jager> awesome
<qaqa> :)
<jager> hm, doesn't crash when it's in kicker
<jager> btw i just played a wmv file in kaffeiene
<jager> although
<jager> it's one i created myself, a home movie of my son, so YMMV
<qaqa> jager: did you download the codecs separately?
<jager> just used the easy kubuntu script
<jager> i installed this box a few hours ago
<jager> last night it was a perfectly working mepis box that i was bored with
<qaqa> when i install windows on a linux box, grub gets overwritten. How do i restore it?
<Kamping_Kaiser> !grub
<ubotu> I heard grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<Kamping_Kaiser> check the second link
<qaqa> thanks
<qaqa> btw, is the man:// protocol working well for breezy users? I'm not able to view mans which i can view on the console
<jpatrick> qaqa: works here
<qaqa> jpatrick: silly of me..It's man:/ not man://
<jager> restoring my amaok db now
<jager> amarok rules :)
<jager> the whole point to this excercise was to get amarok working with projectm-xmms + libvisual
<jager> mepis was being retarded
<jager> brb smoke break
<djk_> Kamping_Kaiser: i don't really like that wiki-entry, it's annoyingly complicated and requires a live-cd while you can easily reinstall grub with the install-cd.
<Kamping_Kaiser> why does it require a live cd? o_0
<Kamping_Kaiser> that's stupid
<jager> who knows
<Kamping_Kaiser> boot cd -> rescue -> mount your ubuntu partition -> grub-install or similar
<djk_> Kamping_Kaiser: well, the wikis prerequisites state that "you have a live-cd you're comfortable with"..
<Kamping_Kaiser> i see :|
<Kamping_Kaiser> *stops giving people that link*
<jager> awwww
<jager> didn't save my stats for amarok
<jager> how annoying
<jager> hm, and now the amarok interface is locked up
<jager> goddammit
<jager> yep
<jager> that's a crappy deal all right
<TooSad> hi
<TooSad> i want to open an application on my desktop with double click... how can i made it?
<TooSad> i just made it
<TooSad> tnx
<jager> lame
<jager> bash: /bin/cp: Argument list too long
<jager> never seen that before
<jager> blah
<{{CORONA}}> i am in a bit of a problem: loggin in from kdm gives me a error regarding xsession and /tmp being full
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: your / partition is probably full, try running from console 'sudo apt-get clean'
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: hi  i tried that but it still does even autoclean
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: what cmd will show me the amount of space left?
<LeeJunFan> df -h
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: it says 100% used!! should i add more space to it from windows?
<LeeJunFan> you need to delete some stuff.
<manveru> coronaa: are you in KDE?
<coronaa> manveru: HI!! nope in console
<Coolio10> hi
<apachelogger> re
<Coolio10> can someone walk me through an kubuntu installation?
<manveru> coronaa: ok... in that case you haven't got the cool posibility to fire up konqueror to see what's taking space
<coronaa> manveru: :( yes
<apachelogger> Coolio10: just read the descriptions ;-)
<manveru> Coolio10: if some question arises, come and ask
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: paste the output of df -h here: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/ and give us the link to it.
<coronaa> manveru: i have space in /home which is another /dev/hdasomething can i take some space from there and make root big
<manveru> coronaa: do what leejunfan says :)
<Coolio10> http://www.mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/install/ At this page in screenshot #7 it says about partitions and i am planning to dual boot windows and linux so do i press Erase Entire Disk then guided partition because i havent created a partition for kubuntu yet.
<manveru> hmm, wait
<manveru> he is in console...
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: yes how do i paste in console
<LeeJunFan> ah, yeah.
* manveru wishes for a cat foo > pastebin
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: nevermind, anyway - do you have a separate partition for /home?
<coronaa> manveru: LeeJunFan yes i have a seperate partition also there is this tmpfs when i do df -h
<manveru> how large is your / ?
<coronaa> there are two tmpfs???
<Coolio10> anyone going to help me with a simple question?
<apachelogger> Coolio10: why erasing the whole disk?
<manveru> Coolio10: wait a second - have to look this up
<Coolio10> ok
<coronaa> 1.9gig
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: under "mounted on" do you see a /tmp?
<manveru> that is far too small
<Coolio10> i just want a dual boot with windows and linux and dont want my windows erased
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: no !!
<Coolio10> and i dont have a partition for kubuntu yet so i am going to use the installer partition tool
<jeda> anyone seen this error when trying to use adept in getting packages?
<jeda> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: that's not much space for a desktop install, linux can be quite small, but toss in a full GUI, openoffice, a couple browsers, etc... and it all adds up fast.
<LeeJunFan> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<LeeJunFan> /dev/hda6             5.4G  3.5G  1.6G  69% /
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: yes i tried to make / bigger
<coronaa> :)
<LeeJunFan> As you can see I have about twice that in use on mine.
<manveru> Coolio10: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<manveru> Coolio10: i hope this can give you some hints
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: what if i change the root partition size from pcq8 in windows?
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: of course mine is taking up a lot of space because of kernel src's and a lot of devel utils and libs, etc.
* jeda wanders if anyone has seen this error before when using adept (There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. )
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: I honestly don't know about that. I've never resized an EXT partition.
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: ok
<manveru> jeda: check your sources.list :)
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: i am bit stuck sitting in console hehe
<jeda> manveru: I did and everything seems fine in there but let me check one more time
<manveru> jeda: in doubt, just rebuild it
<manveru> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: resizing is worth a try.
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: do you have a seperate partition for tmp?
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: no, just / and /home
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: i often get this tmp error
<coronaa> and i end up cleaning all my apt got pckgs
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: you won't if you give enough space to / :)
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: yes i guess i will have to do something
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: one thing could be to copy off stuff to /home and startup
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: but i guess most of stuff in / is startup critical??
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: right.
<coronaa> :(
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: or at least difficult to differentiate what you can move w/o something breaking.
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: yes i shall try something
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: try 'du -sh /var' will give you the space /var is taking up on /
<LeeJunFan> coronaa: that's a good place to start clearing out, /var/log will fill up with logs fast and you don't need to keep them.
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: LeeJunFan 98m
<coronaa> LeeJunFan: ok
<sambagirl> can someone check my streaming? http://24.99.180.216:8080/
<jpatrick> sambagirl: it works?
<jpatrick> it works*
<sambagirl> thank you!
<LeeJunFan> sambagirl: what exactly are you streaming - can't open with firefox or konq here.
<sambagirl> vlc
<sambagirl> videolan for audio testing first.
<sambagirl> let me change something hold on
<LeeJunFan> sambagirl: well, I don't have mozilla vlc plugin.
<sambagirl> why not?
<LeeJunFan> :) didn't have a use for it.
<sambagirl> you dont know this until you do ;)
<sambagirl> you need these things for avoiding embarrasing moments like this, no? :D
<LeeJunFan> I didn't know I needed it until I had a use for it :)
<manveru> apt-get install *
<manveru> helps you avoiding every problem - and makes your hardware-supplier happy
<LeeJunFan> manveru: lol
<Satpam_Yudi> how to find default installation of mrtg like /usr/local/mrtg/ if i install mrtg with apt-get, i just found the /var/www/mrtg
<manveru> !info mrtg
<ubotu> mrtg: (multi router traffic grapher), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 2.12.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 646 kB, Installed size: 1724 kB
<Satpam_Yudi> or should i do manual installation?
<manveru> type 'whereis mrtg'
<LeeJunFan> Satpam_Yudi: dpkg-query -L [package name]  should list all files installed by package.
<sambagirl> can someone try stream again please
<sambagirl> http://24.99.180.216:8080/
<Satpam_Yudi> thanks..
<Coolio10> whoever gave me the help thanks because i know how now!
<djk_> sambagirl: works..
<sambagirl> is quality good?
<djk_> sambagirl: sure
<sambagirl> ok thank you
<djk_> no problem, what is it?
<sambagirl> samba by joyce femininia
<LeeJunFan> sambagirl: well damn, I installed the vlc plugin and still firefox wants to save a bin file, owell.
<sambagirl> it's ok let i guess?
<sambagirl> i hvae no viruses
<sambagirl> have
<sambagirl> ha
<sambagirl> i hope not
<morten> ... what web browers are there for kde... ... or, I know i can install firefox.. but then the "window" do not look like the rest of the windows.... (hope it makes just a little bit sense :) )
<Juerd_> morten: Konqueror
<Juerd_> morten: It is installed by default.
<Juerd_> morten: It is also a file manager.
<morten> besides that one, I somehow dont like it :P
<Darkkish_Box> ok i dled americas army
<Darkkish_Box> and its a run file
<Juerd_> Let's discuss why you don't like it, and if we can change it to your liking.
<Darkkish_Box> how do i compile it
<jager> all that work for milkdrop
<Juerd_> morten: What do you not like about Konqueror?
<jager> only to find that my grappy video card barely drives it acceptably
<jager> aaargh
<morten> hmm, I really don't know
<Juerd_> morten: Then I'm afraid I can't help you.
<Juerd_> afk
<jager> konqueror: king of file managers
<morten> grin - brilliant :)
<Juerd_> jager: And quite the nice web browser too.
<Juerd_> afk
<jager> better file manager than web browser, imo
<BFA|WoRsTeNBoY> hi, i want to trim a file from the 5998550th byte till the 274643069th byte, is this correct ? cut -b 5998550-274643069 file.bin > test.bin
<djk_> jager: krusader pwns konqueror any time of the day :p
<manveru> sambagirl: ok, tried your stream in totem, but it crashed... (ergo - totem is crap)
<sambagirl> umm try with vlc
<manveru> sambagirl: in vlc i don't see anything
<sambagirl> it is ogg stream
<jager> looks like konaeuror in dual pane mode to me
* manveru retries
<Darkkish_Box> hey
<Darkkish_Box> how do i install/compile a run file?
* manveru hears samba...
<sambagirl> problem with ubuntu is no standard for listening to music
<jpatrick> chmod -x <run file name>
<sambagirl> stupid this work this not work that not work is stupid.
<Darkkish_Box> thank you
<jpatrick> ./<run file name>
<sambagirl> works manveru?
<Darkkish_Box> jpatrick: my flash player problem is solved
<manveru> sambagirl: yeah, works
<Darkkish_Box> however i still have the garbling problem
<LeeJunFan> sambagirl: I can open it with vlc, just the browsers don't recognize it as vlc stream for some reason.
<Darkkish_Box> however i found a temporary fix
<manveru> sambagirl: only bad i have a download-limit... i would be listening to internet-radio all day
<sambagirl> a limit?
<Darkkish_Box> if i set my screen to 1280 x 1024 60
<Darkkish_Box> it doesnt happen
<sambagirl> unbelieveable a limit.
<manveru> 10 gigs/month
<manveru> and that's for 60 euros... :(
<sambagirl> stay away from torrents then manveru ;)
<sambagirl> that is criminal
<buz> mhh and i thought my 2mbit for 60? was bad
<sambagirl> that is theft
<manveru> i don't download too much anyway... need internet for my work mainly
<sambagirl> if they do that here we have a revolution
<djk_> manveru: shit, i pay ~30 for 2mbit adsl with no traffic limit
<sambagirl> i download 100gig of musica torrents easily a month.
<manveru> -.-
<sambagirl> maybe 200gig
<manveru> some years ago whole austria was restricted to 2gigs/month
<sambagirl> not to mention movies and videos
<Darkkish_Box> O.O
<sambagirl> restrictions?
<Darkkish_Box> wtf
<manveru> we had only one provider :)
<sambagirl> who are they to restrict you? they slap your hand if you do more?
<Darkkish_Box> oh so you mean 2gigs each
<manveru> no, they just cancel the contract
<sambagirl> how an adult let someone telling them what they can and can not do?
<sambagirl> how ubsurd
<manveru> if i get over 12gbs 3 times a year they kick me
<buz> what if someone pingfloods you?
<slow-motion> bye
<sambagirl> if your over 18 your adult you stand up for your rights
<jpatrick> sambagirl: I'm not over 18 :|
<manveru> i _could_ get more ... but i would have to order cable
<Darkkish_Box> nothing happened
<Darkkish_Box> to my run file
<sambagirl> oh
<sambagirl> i thought australian men were rugid? not let others push them about? maybe i wrong on this.
<manveru> sambagirl: btw is downloading of most of these movies and music illegal as well
<manveru> sambagirl: not australian :) - austria
<sambagirl> it's all open to interpretation
<manveru> we're the ones yodeling in the mountains
<sambagirl> one persons legal is always going to be someone elses illegal ;D
<sambagirl> ahh austrian
<buz> i thought we were those?
<manveru> (in fact the japanese do that - but who cares)
<sambagirl> i'm the one who's going to die when it;'s time for me to die, so i'll live my life how i want to.
<manveru> sambagirl: i cannot do anything about it right now - when i order cable i lose my internet-connection
<manveru> and when i lose the connection, i lose my job
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> understood
<manveru> and hell, i _love_ that job :)
<buz> that's likely illegal no?
<Darkkish_Box> ok i dled a run file
<Darkkish_Box> how do i use it
<jpatrick> make it exe: chmod -x <name>
<Darkkish_Box> tried that.
<manveru> buz: not when you're coding ruby ^^
<jpatrick> and run it: `./<name>`
<LeeJunFan> And people complain about American's having guns, bah. That's why we have so much other stuff :) We wouldn't stand for that crap. bwahahah
<Darkkish_Box> when i type chmod -x armyops250linux.run
<Darkkish_Box> it just goes to anotherline as if all i hit was enter
<LeeJunFan> Darkkish_Box: it did what it was supposed to.
<Darkkish_Box> its still a .run flie
<Darkkish_Box> file
<LeeJunFan> Darkkish_Box: now just type ./armyops250linux.run
<LeeJunFan> yeah, but it's executable now.
<Darkkish_Box> permission denied
<Darkkish_Box> bash: ./armyops250linux.run: Permission denied
<LeeJunFan> is it saved on a windows drive?
<jpatrick> `sudo armyops250linux.run`
<Darkkish_Box> no
<Darkkish_Box> oh
<jager> why is my gl performance so shitty on a fresh install?
<jager> nvidia geforce2 with binary drivers
<Darkkish_Box> sudo: armyops250linux.run: command not found
<jager> ust installed kubuntu, i was running mepis before, and under mepis it was much faster
<Darkkish_Box> :-/\
<manveru> jpatrick: i don't think that's a good idea anyway
<jager> glx screensavers are a 1 fps sort of deal
<LeeJunFan> Darkkish_Box: ls -l armyops250linux.run    -- and paste what it says here.
<LeeJunFan> Darkkish_Box: just the 1 line, with the file
<Darkkish_Box> -rw-r--r--  1 nick nick 813453963 2005-12-10 23:43 armyops250linux.run
<manveru> jager: sounds like you don't have the drivers installed correctly
<jager> i get the nvidia splash
<manveru> Darkkish_Box: do 'sudo chmod +x armyops250linux.run'
<manveru> Darkkish_Box: after that './armyops250linux.run'
<Darkkish_Box> sweet
<Darkkish_Box> ty
<Darkkish_Box> 776MB >.<
<manveru> jager: yeah, but have you installed them really right?
<jager> nope
<jager> used the easy kubuntu script
<manveru> easy kubuntu script? :)
<jager> mmm
<manveru> never heard from that...
<jager> i sec
<zolookas> can anybody tell me where can i get fresh sources.list file?
<jager> i'll find a link
<manveru> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<jager> it's neat
<manveru> k
<jager> http://olwin.free.fr/
<manveru> Darkkish_Box: does it work?
<jager> that thing
<Darkkish_Box> well
<Darkkish_Box> its at the install part
<jager> that page is french but you get the idea
<Darkkish_Box> and it says no write permission to usr/local/games/armyops
<manveru> jager: ah, that was the former automatix-script
<jager> if you say :)
<jager> anyway, i am running an nvidia binary driver
<manveru> jager: will try that :)
<Darkkish_Box> it says no write permission to usr/local/games/
<manveru> i don't think it was installed correctly anyway
<manveru> Darkkish_Box: yeah, try running it with 'sudo ./howeverthatwascalled.run'
<jager> how can i tell if its installed improperly?
<manveru> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<manveru> check it against that
<LeeJunFan> Darkkish_Box: if you plan to install to a directory the current user you are running as does not have permissions to write to, you need to become root with sudo so you can write to /usr/local or install somewhere else like your home dir.
<Darkkish_Box> how do i make it so i dont always have to type sudo?
<jager> give yourself uid 0 in /etc/password
<LeeJunFan> Darkkish_Box: once it's installed you won't need to use sudo. You only need to use sudo to temporarily become root so the installer can write to a dir where normal users are not allowed to write.
<_martin_> Hey guys. I need help installing the lastest version of FireFox (1.5). I just downloaded and extracted the GZ archive to a seperate folder. How to I actually install the program???
<jager> but, that's not a good idea
<zolookas> Darkkish_Box sudo passwd root
<zolookas> ant then su
<zolookas> :)
<Darkkish_Box> man the console seems so 3.1\
<Darkkish_Box> blue yellow grey and black lol
<jager> booo
<jager> cli ftw
<manveru> Darkkish_Box: bad idea!
<LeeJunFan> Darkkish_Box: well, actually unix console was around way before windows and DOS were a thought in someone's head.
<Darkkish_Box> what is?
<Darkkish_Box> i know that
<Darkkish_Box> im just saying
<manveru> zolookas: don't say something like that - messes up the whole system
<jager> what system?
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<Darkkish_Box> i didnt
<manveru> Darkkish_Box: to use console as root, use 'sudo -i'
<zolookas> manveru i haven't noticed anything
<manveru> so you have to type it only once
<zolookas> bad
<Darkkish_Box> cool
<zolookas> :/
<manveru> zolookas: but i have - having no root-password is part of the security-concept
<jpatrick> manveru: it's `sudo -s`
<djk_> manveru: what's the difference between -i and -s?
<manveru> never heard from -s :)
<manveru> manpage it
<LeeJunFan> sudo -s preserves the environment vars, not always agood idea.
<jpatrick> manveru && djk_: -s == tmp session
<zolookas> manveru i have root password but i've changed it
<LeeJunFan> -i is just like doing su
<SAngeli> Hi, I just finished installing kubuntu but do not know the root password. Any way to find it out or do I have to re-install kubuntu?
<manveru> LeeJunFan: ah, good to know
<jpatrick> SAngeli: it's YOUR password
<djk_> jpatrick: thanks.
<manveru> ubotu: tell SAngeli about sudo
<libben> http://news.bbc.co.uk/nol/shared/spl/hi/pop_ups/05/in_pictures_buncefield_fuel_depot_blast/img/3.jpg
<zolookas> :/
<Darkkish_Box> damn... it would be nice if i knew how far finished my install is
<jager> brb
<_martin_> I have extracted my FireFox 1.5 tar gz file to a folder. How do I install the program? Help please
<LeeJunFan> Darkkish_Box: yeah, not the most intuitive installer they made. Would have been better if they released .deb and .rpm packages instead of the .run file.
<zolookas> apt-get install kernel or apt-get install linux ?
<manveru> _martin_: just run it
<_martin_> How?
<CyrilleB> hi, I have installed the KDE 3.5 packages, but kdelibs4-doc is empty, how I get the kde api dox ? (without building them myself)
<Darkkish_Box> how do i make a new directory in K >
<Darkkish_Box> under all apps
<manveru> _martin_: depends where it lies './whereeveryourfirefox/is/firefox'
<kkathman> HEY Darkkish_Box :)
<manveru> hey kkathman
<Darkkish_Box> kkathman: sup
<kkathman> howdy manveru :)
<zolookas> #Darkkish_Box right ckick K and select menu editor
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box:  hows the monitor doin?
<_martin_> I have extracted the files to a folder on my desktop. I can't seem to find any installation files
<Darkkish_Box> kkathman: you would not believe the fix
<Darkkish_Box> nor do i
<kkathman> well please tell me :)
<Darkkish_Box> 1280 x 960 60 refresh
<kkathman> ahhhhh
<Darkkish_Box> the only way to fix it
<Darkkish_Box> i tried everyother combo
<kkathman> so you have somewhat of an unusual resolution?
<Darkkish_Box> somewhat
<Darkkish_Box> yeah
<kkathman> I remember you saying that last night
<Darkkish_Box> but the strange thing is, my native res is 1280 x 1024 for me
<kkathman> I think there still is a fix around somewhere to help
<Darkkish_Box> im sure
<Darkkish_Box> but for now im fine
<Darkkish_Box> its a nice res
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box: but in Windows you can get the regular resolution?
<Darkkish_Box> yeah
<Darkkish_Box> everything is fine in windows
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box: are you running nvidia ?
<Darkkish_Box> yes
<Darkkish_Box> why?
<kkathman> hmmm and you used the install right out of the box for kubuntu yes?
<Darkkish_Box> yes
<Darkkish_Box> and the adept drivers
<kkathman> ok one second...I seem to remember something I read on a forum or something...hang on
<_martin_> I managed to install KDE 3.5 and every other thing I want but I can't install the latest FireFox... lol, feel like such a nOOb :D
<Darkkish_Box> ok help
<Darkkish_Box> in the menu editor
<Darkkish_Box> i see a list called games
<Darkkish_Box> but when i open K
<Darkkish_Box> i dont see it
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: because it's empty i suppose..
<Darkkish_Box> oh.
<Darkkish_Box> hmm
<TooSad> i have put a cd  in my cd rom
<Darkkish_Box> well i clicked save
<Darkkish_Box> and it didnt change anything.
<TooSad> but i have a window with: open with?
<_martin_> Seriously, is there some install file in the folder I'm supposed to run or do I have to run some konsole command to install the latest FireFox??
<TooSad> what must i do?
<kkathman> Darkkish_Box: can you tell me specifically what your graphics card is?
<Darkkish_Box> nVidia GeForce 6600GT
<Darkkish_Box> asus i think
<manveru> _martin_: you don't install it, you just run it
<_martin_> How do I do that?
<kkathman> aha!
<Darkkish_Box> ?
<manveru> _martin_: in the firefox-folder is a file called firefox
<manveru> _martin_: modify your current firefox-icon to point to that file
<_martin_> Is it the shell script?
<manveru> yeah
<_martin_> Hmmm
<Darkkish_Box> kkathman: what?
<jager> fuck
<jager> so i logged out and in and now my screensaver works ok
<jager> but projectm again fails to start
<TooSad> how can i see a cd rom?
<jager> what a waste
<jager> SHIT
<jager> this was working!
<jager> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
<jager> makes the baby jager cry
<jager> worthless shite
<jager> nothing like staying up all night, getting it to work, being pleased, then customizing  the new system only to find out that an hour later it inexplicably no longer works
<jager> fuck
<shart> sorry, stupid question, how do i switch from GDM to KDM ?
<shart> i did it once before, cannot remember how
<shart> there was a command for it, i remember that much
<kkathman> shart - logout and backend .. choose a different session
<shart> not KDE
<shart> i know how to do that
<kkathman> you can also do a ctrl-alt-backspace
<kkathman> that restarts X
<shart> i want to switch the login manager
<manveru> shart: dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<kkathman> ahh that too:)
<shart> thank you very very much
<manveru> shart: should happen automagically when installing kdm...
<SAngeli> jpatrick: I read a bit this URL. I wonder if I can just in konsole type su - and get through as in other linux distro. I miss root password. Any way to set it or learn about it?
<kkathman> SAngeli: yes, but dont
<kkathman> just use sudo
<SAngeli> kkathman: and then?
<manveru> SAngeli: that's it
<manveru> you use sudo and all the world is happy :)
<SAngeli> when I type sudo, I get a usage manual. I rather wish to pass from user to root.
<kkathman> thats all, if you are in KDE  use kdesu in front of the command
<manveru> kkathman: only for x11-commands that is
<kkathman> manveru: or apps
<SAngeli> kkathman: yes I am in kde. Example. In gentoo I type from konsole su - and type the password and I change user becoming root. Is it possible in kubuntu?
<manveru> SAngeli: use 'sudo -i'
<kkathman> SAngeli: yes its possible
<kkathman> but we highly discourage it, because more damage is done to system users that use root :)
<kkathman> using the sudo etc causes one to pause and think what they are doing :)
<SAngeli> kkathman: yes I know. I need thou to become 100% root for few minutes.
<kkathman> why?
<SAngeli> kkathman: ok. If I wish to run package manager if I do not provide a root password i do not go further
<jager> thus kdesu
<u19809> hi all, does anybody around here use the Microsoft wireless optical desktop 1000 ?
<kkathman> SAngeli: type sudo apt-get install......
<kkathman> thats a package manager
<SAngeli> yes I know. What password do I have to provide?
<SAngeli> kkathman: my user password or root password?
<jager> they oughta be the same
<kkathman> the root password
<kkathman> lager not true
<kkathman> well, it shouldnt be true...unless you have a single user system
<TooSad> i can't open anything folder
<jager> the root passwd is the same as the passwd for the initial userr created
<kkathman> TooSad: whats wrong?
<jager> bet me that's true in his case
<TooSad> system:/media.desktop
<TooSad> open with
<SAngeli> kkathman: good. but how am I able to type the root password if I do not know it?
<kkathman> jager...like I said..yes in a single user system :)
<jager> they oughta be the same
<kkathman> SAngeli: how did you login to your system in the first place?
<SAngeli> as user
<hugelmopf> guys, there has been a lot of wrong stuff in what you explained to SAngeli in the last lines
<kkathman> As jager said, if you installed your system up and havent added any users, then the user and root will be the same
<SAngeli> I see
* manveru supports hugelmopf
<hugelmopf> first: if you use "sudo ...", you have to type the USER password, and not the root password.
<SAngeli> so if this is the case, how come I am asked for root password?
<TooSad> kkathman why? can you help me?
<SAngeli> let me try to logoff and see what user I have available.
<manveru> user and root are _not_ the same
<kkathman> hugelmopf:  but on a single user system they would be the same right?
<jager> only the passwds are the same
<jager> the accounts are disinct
<manveru> no
<manveru> root has no password
<manveru> sudo uses the user-password
<jager> haha
<kkathman> the pass in the sudoers file then
<kkathman> lol
<hugelmopf> exactly as manveru says
<jager> see that's where i part company with the ubuntu way
<jager> i dislike not having a root passwd
<jager> i can see that you guys really like it though
<kkathman> sudo uses the user pass only if its in the sudoers file tho
* jager shrugs
<manveru> kkathman: no, it uses the pass from etc/shadow
<kkathman> whoa
<kkathman> thats not what happened yesterday for me
<manveru> really?
<kkathman> I set up a new user
<jager> projectm pisses me of
<hugelmopf> kkathman: the sudoers file is only there to tell the "sudo" command, _who_ is allowed to run _what_ as root.
* jager whines
<kkathman> tried sudo...and of course it didnt work
<kkathman> put him in the sudoers file and voilla it worked
<manveru> oh well, leave you argumenting - have to do some stuff :)
<hugelmopf> kkathman: correct, see my reasoning above.
<kkathman> hugelmopf: right
<kkathman> but one cannot run sudo, if they are not in the sudoers file right?
<jager> right
<jager> any of you guys use projectm?
<kkathman> and if you install ubuntu/kubunutu under expert mode you arent put in that file
<hugelmopf> SAngeli: sorry for getting a bit off track here. to answer your question: of course there is the possibility to enable the root account.
<jager> for xmms or amarok?
<zolookas> can i get fresh linux kernel version through apt? Because it only shows me 2.6.12 :/
<kkathman> ackk...we said he could...but there is no reason
<hugelmopf> SAngeli: but if you don't have any specific reasons for it, Ubuntu discourages it.
<kkathman> precisely :)
<kkathman> sorry for the miscommunication
<SAngeli> hugelmopf: I thank you for your info. I tried to login as root but no luck.
<hugelmopf> SAngeli: if you really do need the root account, you can enable/give it a password with "sudo passwd"
<SAngeli> as for managing/maintaining this distro I would assume being root, as i do in gentoo.
<hugelmopf> SAngeli: no, you usually don't have to.
<SAngeli> but if I have to access package manager, I am asked for a password. what do I do in this case?
<hugelmopf> SAngeli: "sudo" gives you super user access, so if you run a command with "sudo", you have the same access rights as running it as root.
<hugelmopf> SAngeli: in the default ubuntu setup you enter your user password
<monsoon_aircos> :-D
<hugelmopf> SAngeli: this means, the password of the first user set up during the ubuntu install
<SAngeli> so, I can add users as regular user?
<hugelmopf> SAngeli: any additional user that you add is not allowed to use "sudo", unless you specify him in the "/etc/sudoers" file
<jager> any of you guys use projectm?
<jager> for xmms or amarok?
<hugelmopf> zolookas: no, you cannot get any newer kernel if you are running breezy.
<TooSad> i can't open my cd rom
<jager> sudo eject
<hugelmopf> TooSad: rightclick on the cdrom-desktop-icon (if it is there) and unmount it.
<SAngeli> hugelmopf: if I try to read or access "/etc/sudoers" I get access deny
<jager> sudo
<hugelmopf> yes, you have to do that with super user access, i. e. "sudo nano /etc/sudoers"
<hugelmopf> sorry
<TooSad> hugelmopf i have the icon but i cannot open or unmount
<jager> yikes, amarok is crashy as hell
<hugelmopf> that was wrong: you can view it likes this, but you have to use "visudo" to edit it
<dennis_p> I have installed 3.5 but where can I find the eject the CD-ROM option
<zolookas> #hugelmopf does it mean that breezy updates are crap?
<SAngeli> I see
<SAngeli> ok i now get it.
<hugelmopf> zolookas: not at all. i don't see what you mean?
<hugelmopf> zolookas: is a release cycle of 6 months not short enough for you?
<SAngeli> one last question: If I do not find any application I need in package manager is there a way to get it addes to the list so I can install it through it?
<hugelmopf> SAngeli: read in the wiki about different repositories, which you might want to add to your sources.list
<SAngeli> sure I will.
<SAngeli> thank you for now.
<SAngeli> thank you all for your advice.
<zolookas> #hugelmopf no, but when i had arch linux a always could be very up-to-date :)
<hugelmopf> zolookas: i have also used archlinux before, but that is not comparable. (k)ubuntu has to be a stable and well-supported distro, you cannot just change the kernel after a release.
<hugelmopf> zolookas: you can of course make your own kernel.
<zolookas> #hugelmopf yes, i know i can :)
<hugelmopf> zolookas: but there won't be any official newer kernel for breezy, because it is a support nightmare.
<zolookas> #hugelmopf you mean new kernel problems?
<hugelmopf> zolookas: well, to exchange such a central piece in a distribution will _necessarily_ introduce bugs.
<hugelmopf> zolookas: you can run debian-testing/unstable, or ubuntu's dapper-flight-one or similar, if you want something comparable to archlinux.
<dennis_p> anyone know a gui way to eject a CD-ROM?
<hugelmopf> zolookas: but they are allowed to be broken, so don't expect too much.
<jager> mepis is also quite nice
<hugelmopf> dennis_p: the device icon on your desktop should allow this with a right-click?
<jager> not really any more uptodate then ubuntu though
<alerim> anyone using quanta+ 3.5 here? I'd like to know if it's so buggy only for me...
<dennis_p> there is no icon on the desktop
<jager> AAAAAAA
<hugelmopf> dennis_p: maybe you have to activate the icons for devices (configure desktop - behaviour)
<dennis_p> No, I think 3.5 is totally broken :-)
<hugelmopf> for me it works.
<jager> oh neat
<jager> insert a cd and you get an annoying windows like box asking you where you want to go today
<jager> do nothing, and thanks for asking :P
<dennis_p> Well I can add a CD-ROM icon to the desktop via context menu > new > link to device > CD-ROM but is says FS Device no dev key when I try to click it
<zolookas> #dennis_p specify device when you are creating CD-ROM
<zolookas> in device tab
<hugelmopf> dennis_p: have you tried what i described? (rightclick -- configure desktop -- behaviour --> enable the mounted/unmounted device icons for cd-roms)?
<dennis_p> Yeah, even when I add mounted disk partitions it doesn't add any icon to the desktop
<dennis_p> I can see the content of the CD via /media/cdrom0 though
<dennis_p> But the icon in /media has no eject option
<hugelmopf> i understand. very strange that the icons don't show up on the desktop. but try to look at "media:/" instead of "/media" in konqueror
<hugelmopf> can you see it there?
<dennis_p> Well that has always been empty
<dennis_p> Guess kubuntu breezy configured that wrong from the start and there stuff does not work
<dennis_p> therefor
<hugelmopf> dennis_p: just because it does not work for you does not mean it is broken/a bug/misconfigured in general. it works fine for me, for example.
<hugelmopf> have you tried with a fresh user?
<dennis_p> Well remembered Konsole command "sudo umount /media/cdrom0" and now have pressed the hardware eject button. Succes sortof
<dennis_p> Well, it must be a Kubuntu breezy bug, had all kinds of CD-ROM access in Kanotix, but that distro had some crazy SCSI emulation stuff because he thought it was 'better'.
<dennis_p> But I have working Mythtv in kubuntu and that was my main goal
<jager> hehe
<jager> the holy grail
<hugelmopf> dennis_p: usually cdroms/usbsticks/... should work right out of the box, so this problem should be solvable. i just don't have any real idea right now.
<jager> blah
<jager> i can't believe that it used to work and now fails exactly the same way it did last night
* jager cries
<dennis_p> Well, maybe next kubuntu will be better. I'm still happy with it anyway, just not gonna insert CD's or USB in front of visitors :-)
<jager> works for me too btw
<jager> fwiw anyway
<hugelmopf> dennis_p: lol ;-)
<dennis_p> thanks, bye
<jpatrick> dennis-: why?
<jager> gremlins
<xaltar> why do the dragons on kubuntu.org look depressed?
<xaltar> http://kubuntu.org/images/konqis.png <--
<jager> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<jager> wtf
<jager> does ANYONE use projectm?
<jager> has anyone ever even SEEN anyone use projectm for more than 30 secods?
<manveru> jager: first time i hear it...
<manveru> xaltar: they are _cool_ not depressed :)
<yoge> HI
<manveru> jager: gimme a hint what projectm does
<xaltar> manveru: they kinda look like they just got out of a funeral :\
<jager> it's a port of he milkdrop api to linux
<jager> think winamp visualizations
<jager> much cooler than the stock crap
<manveru> hmm.. visualizations...
<jager> amarok + projectm = itunes ;)
<jager> only better, natch
<manveru> sorry, but i never used more than caca-fire :)
<jager> of course, that's asuming you can get the accursed fuckers to install
<jager> rather assuming you can get it to run once installed, it appears to install flawlessly
<jager> and it's getting on my nerves
<jager> i wiped a perfectly good mepis box on the assumption that it'd work better under ubuntu (no i dunno why i thought that, but it seemed reasonable at the time)
<jager> and it did work
<[miles] > evening guys... I came the other day trying to find a method of installing the windows ttf's.... and was told it was the msttfcorefonts file... but in adept I don't find this :-\ anyone tell me wtf I can get a repo that has it to add to adept please?
<jager> for about 15 minutes i had it working
<jager> and now it won't start
<hugelmopf> miles: i have seen this information on the wiki, possibly on the RestrictedFormats page. did you search there?
<[miles] > hugelmopf: hi...
<[miles] > hugelmopf: I've got all the repo's enabled... none have the required file :-|
<hugelmopf> let me look
<djk_> [miles] : it's in multiverse
<hugelmopf> but it is called msttcorefonts
<hugelmopf> that's probably, why you did not find it
<yoge> Hi, I changed my repositories  distribution option (using synaptic) from hoary to breezy and if I try to upgrade now  a lot of packages have to be removed and over 1.2G have to be downloaded! any sugesttions?
<jager> so where is all the superkarambay goodness that kde 3.5 has?  hidden away somewhere?  i don't see it
<hugelmopf> jager: there is an extrapackage i believe
<jager> thought i read that it was to be intergrated into kde with 3.5
<jager> sure of it
<insanekane> jager: probably KDE4
<jager> maybe
<zaventh> it is in kde 3.5
<hugelmopf> jager: i think it is, but still in a separate package
<zaventh> kdetoys I believe
<hugelmopf> no, superkaramba directly has a 3.5 version package
<jager> well i'll just apt it then :)
<jager> just to play
<hugelmopf> yoge: 1.2G to be downloaded does not sound too much for a complete upgrade.
<[miles] > sorry, back now
<[miles] > djk_: you sure?
<yoge> hugelmopf: What about all the packages that have to be removed? kdlibs and kde-dev are marked to be removed.
<hugelmopf> miles: (19:28:41) hugelmopf: but it is called msttcorefonts
<[miles] > djk_: http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu  breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<[miles] > hi hugelmopf
<djk_> miles, that is _backports_
<djk_> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<hugelmopf> yoge: to remove kdelibs is not good.
<djk_> there, i am sure ;)
<[miles] > sorry, I'm real new to Kubuntu... I'm a SuSE'er really... 6 years on it, never really touched on debian or spin offs
<jager> i demand visualizations
<yoge> Should I override this changes?
<djk_> yea i guess 6 years with yast weren't a good impression of package management ;)
<[miles] > :D
<[miles] > I know my shit when it comes to SuSE... but Kubuntu... and it's package management system... no idea :)
<[miles] > so is the server correct yeah, but do I need to add it as multiverse?
<hugelmopf> yoge: are you able to find out, why it wants to remove kdelibs?
<yoge> well in a closer look is kdelibs4
<[miles] > thanks djk_
<hugelmopf> ah, ok. it probably will install kdelibs4c2, right=
<hugelmopf> ?
<djk_> you're welcome
<hugelmopf> yoge: i think everything should be ok, but if you want, you can PM me and i can check the changes that it proposes.
<yoge> yes kdelibs4c2
<hugelmopf> yoge: copy the proposals of "sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade" to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com and i can look at them.
<jager> anyone here ever get projectm to work?
<Darkkish_Box> i cant get AA to work can someone help
<Darkkish_Box> i installed it and everything
<Darkkish_Box> but when i click on it
<Darkkish_Box> it just loads and loads for like 30 seconds
<Darkkish_Box> and then dissapears
<kkathman> what's AA ?
<Darkkish_Box> americas army
<kkathman> ann
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> ok
<eXistenZ> what email client do you prefer guys for kubuntu? evolution?
<Darkkish_Box> i use thunderbird
<xaltar> kontact!
<kkathman> eXistenZ: Kontact (it has kmail)
<[miles] > PERFECT! djk_ MANY thanks for that.. and to you other guys, gonna bookmark that link btw... bbl
<Darkkish_Box> well actually i havnt set it up yet...
<hugelmopf> kontact as well!
<eXistenZ> kkathman, Kmail doesn't support unicode tho
<kkathman> I use Opera actually, but thats just me
<Darkkish_Box> can someone tell me how to make americas army work
<kkathman> thunderbird maybe?  I used that for a while but it annoyed me that the version under linux lacked alot of things that the version under windows had
<eXistenZ> kkathman, opera for the email? it's a web browser, isn't it
<kkathman> eXistenZ: well, Opera is a browser, but also has the capability to be a mail reader, IRC, news reader, RSS reader, etc
<hugelmopf> eXistenZ: what exactly do you mean by unicode-support?
<kkathman> its kind of an all in one tool
<eXistenZ> hugelmopf, you cannot view mails that are in other langs
<hugelmopf> well, i do all the time.
<hugelmopf> (japanese and such, which should be unicode, right?)
<hugelmopf> (not that i understand anything ;-))
<SAngeli> Hi, where would locales file be? I am trying to find out how kubuntu managed localization Under gentoo it would be "/etc/locales.build"
<Nakkel> How do I import emails in mbox format to KMail? What ever I try the File -> Import Messages menu is grayed out??
<arafat> i can't burn any mp3-files with k3b.. it always says: Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format: <path/to/file> any suggestions?
<kkathman> eXistenZ: you might try thunderbird...I think its unicode compliant..at least the windows version is
<SAngeli> ?
<eXistenZ> Konqueror is so damn slow compared to firefox here, what might cause this slowness?
<hugelmopf> eXistenZ: i had the same problem because of ipv6. try the following:
<hugelmopf> add "export KDE_NO_IPV6=true" to your .bashrc and logout and back in to KDE
<eXistenZ> ok
<eXistenZ> I just added it
<SAngeli> where would locales file be? I am trying to find out how kubuntu managed localization Under gentoo it would be "/etc/locales.build"
<crimsun> SAngeli: /etc/locale.gen
<Zugot_> whats a good kde video player?
<SAngeli> thks crimsun
<hugelmopf> Zugot_: i like codeine, but it is not in the repositories. look for it on kde-apps.org
<eXistenZ> hey, it's faster now
<musashi> hmm, anyone know how can i set up konversation to use a proxy?
<jpatrick> musashi: KControl
<musashi> hi again jpatrick :)
<musashi> kcontrol?
<jpatrick> System Settings
<musashi> ok, iam in kcontrol
<musashi> i go to the section proxy right?
<musashi> what do i do from there?
<jpatrick> change it for your settings
<eXistenZ> I got kdevelop installed here, and two of its components don't work, here are the gdb results: http://pastebin.com/459793
<jpatrick> eXistenZ: Assisant and Designer?
<eXistenZ> yep
<jpatrick> Fixed in 3.5
<jpatrick> work here
<musashi> jpatrick: which configuration i use? there are like 5 options i can choose from
<eXistenZ> How do you get 3.5?
<eXistenZ> it's not in the repos. yet
<jpatrick> eXistenZ: see topic
* eXistenZ scrolls up
<jpatrick> and the repos are frozen
<musashi> jpatrick: well?
<jager> anyone here grok amarok+projectm?
<eXistenZ> jpatrick, so it's safe to upgrade to 3.5?
<jager> the dudes in #amarok say to ask you guys
* jager seethes
<eXistenZ> jpatrick, am I supposed to disable the other repos?
<jpatrick> eXistenZ: no
<eXistenZ> jpatrick, there are a few packages to be removed when trying to upgrade to 3.5, approve?
<jpatrick> eXistenZ: remove?
<jpatrick> like?
<eXistenZ> libmime
<eXistenZ> libkcal
<eXistenZ> libkdepim
<jpatrick> allow those
<eXistenZ> allow to remove them?
<jpatrick> yeah
<eXistenZ> right
<jpatrick> I remove and nothing's happened
<eXistenZ> Does it usually delete the old versions of the packages when upgrading?
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<war-totem> i have a quick question
<war-totem> if im installing a multi cd game, how do i eject the first cd to put in the next?
<war-totem> umount ... says cd is busy
<war-totem> anyone?
<djk_> war-totem: umount -l or -f
<war-totem> djk_: ill give it a shot , tx
<djk_> sure
<federico> hello everybody! My system is kinda really slow since the last 2 days. I think the source could be a huge fontset (+- 6500 fonts) which I've installed during that time. Can this be true, or does this not have any influence on system stability?
<war-totem> djk_: whats the exact command i have to give?
<djk_> war-totem: sudo umount -l /location/of/what/is/mounted
<eXistenZ> jpatrick, I upgraded it :)
<jpatrick> :)
<war-totem> djk_: its now telling me that the media is not mounted, but i cant eject
<djk_> war-totem: sudo eject /location/bla
<eXistenZ> jpatrick, I wonder why the control center won't open
<jpatrick> :/
<eXistenZ> =/
<eXistenZ> "system settings" works instead
<theblue> Hi all.
<war-totem> djk_: ok that worked, hopefully last question, ive mounted the new cd, but the program isnt allowing me to continue installation? how do i force mount or something to that effect?
<djk_> that i don't know..
<war-totem> djk_: ok thanks for your help
<djk_> no problem
<ganymed> hello
<ganymed> my new kernel 2.6.14 doesn't boot with kernel panic, vfs, unable to mount root fs...
<ganymed> i don't use an initrd, but the reiserfs driver is compiled in, grub uses the right root partition (it works with 2.6.12)
<ganymed> any ideas?
<hunika> raphink: ???
<eXistenZ> What is the link for multiverse repos?
<hunika> Who can help me in istalling skype? I have followed the intructions in the wiki, but I can not install lib things I got some errors
<jpatrick> archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu multiverse
<imrabti> Hello
<imrabti> How can i execute a command in the starting ok kubuntu
<eXistenZ> jpatrick, is it safe to allow backports?
<jpatrick> eXistenZ: yes
<djk_> hunika: what errors
<hunika> djk_: Thanks for helping me
<imrabti> Please help me
<hunika> djk_: In a min I will post to pastebin
<hunika> djk_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/459865
<djk_> hunika: libqt3c-102mt is used by debian and if you installed it would screw up ubuntus libqt3... why did you not use the ubuntu.deb of skype?
<hunika> djk_: I am following the steps at http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<djk_> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is an unofficial guide written by community members. It is not guaranteed to be up to date, or to work. There is an official guide, at http://help.ubuntu.com which is preferred.
<djk_> don't use ubuntuguide if you don't know what you're doing.
<djk_> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<djk_> go to the second link, click on all, find the skype.deb, download it, install.
<hunika> djk_: Ok I will try
<djk_> or follow the instructions on the first link..
<ganymed> ciao
<hunika> djk_: I will paste error to pastebin
<hunika> djk_: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/459884
<djk_> hunika: that's not the deb from Seveas repo.
<hunika> djk_: this deb is from skype.com
<hunika> djk_: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<morten> question, my comp has had some problems lately.. infact all the time I've had it.... sometimes when i boot up it writes:
<djk_> hunika: if you want to use that one, follow the wiki ^^, if you just want to dpkg -i, use the deb from Seveas repo
<morten> [4294671.6700]  crc error     ... and the next line is [4294671.67000]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<hugelmopf> hunika: it might be easiest, to add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list and then install skype with the package manager: deb ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/ breezy free non-free
<morten> anyone have any idea what that is ? :P
<djk_> hugelmopf: not really, easiest would be to go to seveas.ubuntulinux.nl and download it..
<djk_> but apparently that was a bit too much..
<hugelmopf> djk_: true. this repository will also give him a few more packages, which he might want _and_ it will update skype in future.
<djk_> hugelmopf: yea well, now he's gone :p
<hugelmopf> oops, i did not see. sorry for spamming ;-)
<djk_> i dont think he got it right..
<deemo> hey guys, i have a question, why am i not able to upgrade aggregator and a set of other programs to the newest versions since KDE 3.5?
<hugelmopf> deemo: works for me, what is wrong?
<deemo> when I go to the adept upgrader or synaptic upgrader, it tells me that they can not be upgraded
<federico> hello everybody! My system is kinda really slow since the last 2 days. I think the source could be a huge fontset (+- 6500 fonts) which I've installed during that time. Can this be true, or does this not have any influence on system stability?
<hugelmopf> deemo: what output does "sudo apt-get install akregator" give?
<LeeJunFan> federico: yes, that can do it. I did the same thing once, best to pick and choose the ones you really want out of that fontset.
<hugelmopf> federico: especially startup time of KDE will get a _lot_ longer!
<federico> hugelmopf: this is also true for my system! After typing in my password, it takes a long time till KDE "really" boots!
<deemo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<deemo>   akregator: Depends: libkdepim1a (>= 4:3.4.2) but it is not going to be installed
<federico> Is there any easy way to clean up my fonts folder again?
<hugelmopf> deemo: now the output of: "sudo apt-get install libkdepim1a"?
<deemo> Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2)
<deemo> i searched them both on adept, and they arent there
<deemo> sorry, i closed the window
<deemo> it says Depends: libkcal2b (>= 4:3.4.2)
<hugelmopf> deemo: they should be in the same repository as akregator. can you do "apt-cache policy libkdepim1a"?
<fenoamby> hello
<hugelmopf> and look if it is there
<fenoamby> i upgrade amarok 1.3.5 to 1.3.7 but now it s not running
<hugelmopf> deemo: you have to find out, in which place of the dependency chain it fails. maybe use aptitude for that.
<fenoamby> i find the instruction of this page : http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<fenoamby> no idea for my problem ?
<hugelmopf> fenoamby: i am not using amarok-1.7, but what does it tell you, if you start "amarok" from the console?
<fenoamby> hugelmopf:  nothing
<hugelmopf> does it crash or does it appear to keep running?
<fenoamby> hugelmopf: i see Amarok in the taskbar but the program isn t open
<hugelmopf> click on it.
<fenoamby> and the Amarok in taskbar disapear
<hugelmopf> ah, ok.
<fenoamby> i can t click it s lunching but no running
<hugelmopf> and then you are back at a konsole prompt?
<hugelmopf> fenoamby: sorry that i cannot help you, as i don't have amarok-1.7 here. maybe somebody else?
<fenoamby> in console, i write amarok  but nothing appear
<fenoamby> it s lunching only via kde menu
<LeeJunFan> I didn't see any need to update to 1.7 other than to invite problems, 1.3 plays my music just fine w/o a hassle. :)
<eXistenZ> After I Installed kde3.5 this problem now occurs, http://pastebin.com/459954, when I restart the computer. at the time of restart some programs crash
<mrj> help
<mrj> HELP
<mrj> i want to install skype
<mrj> but i can not
<mrj> it is not showing in Adept
<mrj> what am i suppose to do ?
<mrj> Hello PLEASE HELP ME
<hussam> !skype
<ubotu> it has been said that skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<mrj> thank you !
<mrj> vielen Dank
<mrj> Mercie
<mrj> Blagodarim
<mrj> Hvala
<mrj> Sposiba
<mrj> :)
<hussam> omg
<manveru> domo arrigato, mille grazie, muchos gracias :)
<mrj> haha :)
<mrj> even more
<hussam> so far I only understood the thank you and the mercie
<mrj> but that all is one group of languages - it's not fear
<mrj> vielen Dank was in German
<eXistenZ> can anyone please have a look at my problem?
<mrj> Blagodarim - Bulgarian, Macedonian too - because the macedonians are bulgarians
<mrj> hey guys
<mrj> i think the kubuntu is super
<mrj> !firefox
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, mrj
<djk_> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> well, firefox1.5 is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<manveru> eXistenZ: how about just telling us what's the problem?
<mrj> aaah :)
<mrj> thanks
<djk_> :)
<djk_> how do i add a gamepad?
<mrj> hey
<mrj> buddyes
<mrj> how can i change the language of my kUBUNTU
<eXistenZ> manveru, I just posted it above
<mrj> i was so stupid to choose a macedonian language at astartup since it is a dialect of the bulgarian language. And now i can not understand all
<hussam> mrj: run  kpersonalizer
<eXistenZ> manveru, after I installed kde3.5 once I restart my computer, it simply displays a crash. http://pastebin.com/459954
<mrj> :)
<mrj> yes of course
<mrj> !!! THANKS !
<ubotu> mrj: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<mrj> ubotu - no thanks
<ubotu> mrj: Bugger all, i dunno
<mrj> :)
<hussam> mrj: ubotu is a bot
<Tm_T> no he's not
<mrj> i know
<mrj> just make a joke
<mrj> :)
<manveru> eXistenZ: no idea... sorry...
<Tm_T> ubotu: how are you?
<ubotu> Tm_T: you know how it is...
<Tm_T> yeah, I know
<Tm_T> sleep o/ ->
<hussam> !Tm_T
<ubotu> hussam: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<hussam> lol
<hussam> Riddell: hi, are you there?
<Riddell> hussam: hi
<hussam> Riddell: I wanted to ask, will there be an updated for kde 3.4.3 and koffice 1.4.2 for this? http://www.kde.org/info/security/advisory-20051207-1.txt
<djk_> how do i add a usb gamepad?
<hussam> Riddell: I know you already updated kde 3.5.0
<fatejudger> has anyone gotten around to packaging gstreamer 0.10 for Dapper?
<Darkkish_Box> how do i know what kernel im using?
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: uname -r
<Riddell> hussam: yes, when we have a patch which is known good (that one is not)
<hussam> Darkkish_Box: type uname -a in konsole
<fatejudger> Riddell: what's the likelyhood of someone backporting gstreamer 0.10 to Breezy?
<fatejudger> Riddell: I wouldn't exactly be thrilled if I had to use Dapper
<hussam> Riddell: ok thanks :)
<Riddell> fatejudger: why do you want gstreamer 0.10?
<crimsun> (it's shiny ;)
<hussam> crimsun: I can't understand people liking gstreamer. I'm still a xine fan.
<Riddell> crimsun: nothing works with it
<crimsun> Riddell: yeah, the shiny bit
<hussam> I have kafffeine 0.7.1 on breezy with xine as default engine and it works brilliantly. everything from dvds to mp3 plays briliantly
<Riddell> hussam: backports?
<hussam> why is there a shift to gstreamer?
<Riddell> hussam: gstreamer has a far superior architecture
<Riddell> it also has very careful legal checking
<hussam> Riddell: yep I backported 0.7.1. and all the  0.7.0 crashes are gone.
<hussam> Riddell: it's not in the official backports although it should be
<fatejudger> Riddell: the new gstreamer is good
<fatejudger> Riddell: it works a lot better with my sound card
<Riddell> fatejudger: using which program?
<LeeJunFan> Yeah, I like what works, and that's not gs[r] teamer
<fatejudger> Riddell: any audio program
<Riddell> fatejudger: such as what?
<fatejudger> Riddell: I can't pipe sound through alsa using the current gstreamer
<fatejudger> Riddell: it skips
<fatejudger> Riddell: so I asked the people in #gstreamer
<fatejudger> Riddell: and they said it was fixed in the 0.9 development version
<fatejudger> Riddell: which means that it's fixed in 0.10
<Riddell> fatejudger: but are you using 0.10 now?
<fatejudger> Riddell: no
<fatejudger> Riddell: that's why I want it backported
<Riddell> fatejudger: ah, that's where I was confused
<fatejudger> Riddell: if it isn't going to be backported, I'll just upgrade to Dapper I guess
<Riddell> fatejudger: I'm afraid that you'll have to wait for some programs to be ported to gstreamer 0.10 before it's any use to you
<fatejudger> Riddell: amarok-gstreamer doesn't work with 0.10?
<Riddell> none of the programs in dapper use gstreamer 0.10 yet
<Riddell> fatejudger: no, amarok hasn't been ported to gstreamer 0.10, they're working on it
<fatejudger> Riddell: I would imagine they'd release it soon
<fatejudger> Riddell: although I know their developers are big xine supporters
<fatejudger> Riddell: so it might take a couple of versions for them to release a version that's compatible with 0.10
<Riddell> 1.4 they hope
<fatejudger> Riddell: the timetable of Kaffeine is probably even worse
<hussam> Riddell: thanks for the amarok 1.3.7 packages btw.
<Riddell> fatejudger: yeah, I should ask them
<kakei> any similar program like gphoto for kubuntu?
<hussam> kakei: digikam
<fatejudger> Riddell: let me know what you find out
<Darkkish_Box> how do you kill X?
<Darkkish_Box> and then how do you start it again?
<zaventh> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Darkkish_Box> that just logs out
<zaventh> it restarts X
<fatejudger> Darkkish_Box: sudo killall kdm
<Darkkish_Box> and how do you restart X from the console?
<Cainvil> hm, /etc/init.d/kdm start ?
<Darkkish_Box> how am i suposed to remember that.
<Darkkish_Box> ok thankyou
<zaventh> /etc/init.d is your friend
<Cainvil> if you really have a bad short memory, type it in a text file in your home
<Darkkish_Box> i just wrote it down.
<Darkkish_Box> bbiab
<neoncode> How do you figure out your kernel version? I forgot the command.
<zaventh> uname -r
<neoncode> zaventh: Thanks
<Darkkish_Box> that didnt work
<Darkkish_Box> ok when i stol x
<Darkkish_Box> stop x
<Darkkish_Box> everything stops
<Darkkish_Box> it acts like its closing evertthing down then it hangs at a certian point
<Darkkish_Box> where its listing prossesses to stop
<Darkkish_Box> does anyone here have an nvidia graphixcard?
<Cainvil> your system got frozen when you killall x ?
<Cainvil> kdm
<Darkkish_Box> uh
<Darkkish_Box> kinda
<SpentCasing> i have kopete .011, my friend needs to upgrade to it but cant find it any suggestions?
<SpentCasing> was it installed with kde3.5 only maybe?
<Riddell> is MSN working on Kopete for people with KDE 3.5?
<SpentCasing> yeah works great for me
<Darkkish_Box> Riddell: it works for me unless i use the remember password
<Darkkish_Box> who in here plays AC WW
<os2mac> This may be more of a KDE question and if this is the wrong forum say so and I will go elsewhere....
<Darkkish_Box> its fine
<os2mac> how do I map a key combination to a function...
<os2mac> I.E. fn+F10 to eject the cdrom....
<os2mac> the fn key works and eject cdrom is a valid command in bash how do I set that up?
<Darkkish_Box> hmm
<Darkkish_Box> i wouldnt know
<Darkkish_Box> try asking in a KDE place no one else here is alive and im pretty new to linux
<l3m> os2mac: you'll probably need to use acpi
<os2mac> why would acpi have anything to do with that?
<l3m> os2mac: afaik fn-anything is handled by acpi and not the normal xkeymap
<_StarScream> os2mac: ah you can set it up in pbuttonsd
<_StarScream> os2mac: i have an ibook too, i think its that, or sysctl
<_StarScream> something like that
<l3m> os2mac: well it depends on what laptop you have. mine ( sony vaio ) works like that...
<_StarScream> and it will work in kde too
<os2mac> I have a Inspiron 8600
<l3m> os2mac: have a look in /etc/apci there are some scripts, maybe that helps you
<l3m> os2mac: of course there might be a possibility that on your laptop you can just use the fn key to bind a normal keymapping, whcih would be done in systemsettings->regions & accessibility
<os2mac> it won't take input from the fn key... but some of the functions that fn calls work correctly.... (i.e suspend, screen brighten etc....) but the eject doesn't
<l3m> os2mac: yes that's because there are scripts in /etc/acpi to handle those functions
<os2mac> so how do I write a script to handle that function?
<l3m> os2mac: just have a look at the existing ones
<l3m> it's quite simple
<l3m> and just make them call "eject" instead of whatever it originally did
<os2mac> ok so I created a script that does eject /media/cdrom now how do I make acpi recognize it?
<l3m> os2mac: read the scripts in /etc/acpi/event
<l3m> os2mac: just do it.
<fenoamby> hello
<os2mac> ok obiviously I am missing something....
<os2mac> how do I call the function key and the F10 key in the script
<fenoamby> i have i little problem : when i click on a file (.doc, .xls, .mp3) , the program running (i see the 1rst windows with the name of the program) but the program isn t lunching
<fenoamby> if i want to open a file, i must lunch the program and make an open file
<michi> hat jemand eine idee warum die verbindung mit dem imap nicht klappt?
<michi> Dec 11 23:18:28 meb1 imaplogin: authdaemon: starting client module
<michi> Dec 11 23:18:29 meb1 imaplogin: authdaemon: TEMPFAIL - no more modules will be tried
<michi> habe diese meldung im log file
<Hobbsee> !de
<ubotu> I guess de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<sproingie> is there any way to get a keyboard shortcut for the google widget in konqueror
<fenoamby> i have i little problem : when i click on a file (.doc, .xls, .mp3) , the program running (i see the 1rst windows with the name of the program) but the program isn t lunching
<fenoamby> if i want to open a file, i must lunch the program and make an open file
<Frookyo> hi all
<Frookyo> i've just installed kubuntu
<Frookyo> but during the installation it didn't asked me for the root password
<Frookyo> and now the installation is completed and i am logged in as a user...
<bonzay> Frookyo: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#root
<angasule> hmm, I installed the gcc package, but there is no cc file or link, is there some other package I should add or what?
<mpm2> I'm struggling to get my orinoco/proxim card working under kubutu.  the card doesn't show up when I run iwconfig... what can I try next?  (i've been googling it for about 30 minutes)
<bonzay> Frookyo: or https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RootSudo
<os2mac> mpm2: what kind of computer: lappy or desktop?
<mpm2> laptop pcmcia os2mac
#kubuntu 2005-12-17
<os2mac> do you have ethernet nic enabled?
<angasule> nvm, I got cc working... except it doesn't seem to work fine, odd
<mpm2> os2mac no, I shut it down
<os2mac> can you see the card in ifconfig -a?
<mpm2> os2macI don't thingk so... although I'm not sure what sit- IPv5 in IPv4 is
<os2mac> that's not it.....
<mpm2> I didn't think so
<Patrick`> anyone care to fill me in on the backstory about memtest86+ versus memtest86?
<os2mac> sounds like the card isn't being recognized...
<os2mac> did you try your other slot?
<Patrick`> other than different version numbers and a false claim that memtest86 hadn't updated for over 2 years, I can't choose between them
<mpm2> os2mac yes I did
<mpm2> os2mac could the card recognition depend upon what packages are installed or no?
<os2mac> sounds like a pcmcia problem rather than a networking problem....
<mpm2> os2mac I agree... it's got 2 little leds on it, neither of which is lighting up when I insert it... you think they should be illuminated don't you?
<os2mac> yes....
<os2mac> it should start searching as soon as you plug it in....
<os2mac> sounds like your pcmcia is not running.
<eXistenZ> what is the kicker panel?
<mpm2> eXistenZ that's the dock bar in kde
<eXistenZ> well, do you know why it might crash on logout/restart?
<eXistenZ> it crashes for me =/
<mpm2> not I eXistenZ; someone else perhaps...
<Frookyo> my touchpad doesnt scroll when i scroll the right corner of my touchpad
<eXistenZ> mpm2, where are the settings of that panel
<mpm2> you can rightclick it and configure from there
<mpm2> os2mac I can only guess that either my pcmcia hardware is broken, or somehow kubuntu stopped loading the right modules or whatever that enable pcmcia communication... thanks for your help
<Frookyo> is kubuntu DEBIAN?????
<sproingie> yes!!!!!!
<sproingie> omg!
<Frookyo> how can i install the kysnaptics driver??
<Frookyo> the xorg-synaptics-driver are preinstalled but it doesn't support scrolling with the touchpad
<slyder> i have a problem with firefox, firestarter, and xchat all vanishing/crashing whenever i switch virtual desktops, i'm pretty sure it only happens whenever i switch to an empty desktop
<slyder> anyone have any ideas why?
<eXistenZ> erm
<eXistenZ> anyone available?
<Hobbsee_away> !tell eXistenZ about ask
<eXistenZ> after I updated to 3.5 my kicker started to crash on logout. Now I figured out it's a problem in kickerrc, when I renamed it it works fine. Can anyone have a look at it and tell me what's wrong with it? http://pastebin.com/460189
<MCCPicky> konqueror keeps crashing
<Darkkish_Box> hey
<Darkkish_Box> proble
<Darkkish_Box> m
<Darkkish_Box> big problem
<Darkkish_Box> any ones help woudl be apreciated
<Darkkish_Box> :-/
<Darkkish_Box> ok
<Darkkish_Box> so anyways
<Darkkish_Box> my xorg.conf file got screwed up
<Darkkish_Box> so i deleted it
<Darkkish_Box> and i cant rename the backup file
<Darkkish_Box> im in knoppix right now...
<Flying_Eagle> got root?
<Darkkish_Box> uh...
<Darkkish_Box> holy
<Darkkish_Box> now i understand what that means!
<Darkkish_Box> haha
<Darkkish_Box> um
<Darkkish_Box> no
<Darkkish_Box> being in knoppix trying to edit files from kubunbu
<Darkkish_Box> kubuntu*
<Darkkish_Box> how do i?
<Darkkish_Box> what is the command for "rename" in the console?
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: rename
<sproingie> mv
<djk_> or that
<sproingie> rename is a little ... odd. i think it takes its args in reverse order too
<djk_> or just cp it with a new name. otherwise you'll delete xorg again for some odd reason
<Darkkish_Box> mv isnt rename
<Darkkish_Box> mv is move...
<arrinmurr> Darkkish_Box: well, with mv you can move a file into the same directory with a new name
<Darkkish_Box> oh
<Darkkish_Box> tell me how
<Darkkish_Box> please
<djk_> Darkkish_Box:  man mv
<Darkkish_Box> how do i get out of the manual?
<arrinmurr> q
<Darkkish_Box> thats right
<Darkkish_Box> thanks
<Darkkish_Box> knoppix@1[X11] $ rename -f xorg.conf~ xorg.conf
<Darkkish_Box> syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "conf~"
<Darkkish_Box> :-/
<arrinmurr> mv oldname newname
<ClayG> anyone here use mambo?
<Darkkish_Box> root@1[X11] # mv xorg.conf~ xorg.conf
<Darkkish_Box> mv: cannot move `xorg.conf~' to `xorg.conf': Read-only file system
<Darkkish_Box> ?
<Darkkish_Box> what do i do.
<Darkkish_Box> damn knoppix sucks
<slyder> it was a pain trying to change the permissions when i was doing the same thing
<Darkkish_Box> well if i could just get into kubuntu
<slyder> i had to right click and go to properties on the mounted hdd and set the permissions in there
<Darkkish_Box> oh
<slyder> and then after all of that it still wouldn't let me write to it until i right clicked on the hdd again and went to actions and changed the read write mode
<kakei> how do i check my KDE version
<Darkkish_Box> damnit
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: mkdir /mnt/temp   then mount /dev/hda? /mnt/temp  then chroot /mnt/temp
<randabis> breezy rocks :
<randabis> :)
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: then you should be able to mv xorg.conf
<Darkkish_Box> djk_,
<Darkkish_Box> can you even edit files in knoppix at all?
<Darkkish_Box> or is knoppix strictly read only
<slyder> i did it but it was difficult
<Darkkish_Box> it wont let me change permissions with it
<Darkkish_Box> >.<
<kakei> how do i check my KDE version
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: did you do what i said?
<Darkkish_Box> ...
<Darkkish_Box> yes
<Darkkish_Box> :-(
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: did you mount the proper hda?
<djk_> and did you do it with su -
<Darkkish_Box> mkdir: cannot create directory `/mnt/temp': Permission denied
<Flying_Eagle> Darkkish_Box, knoppix is well as it is
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: type su -
<Knowerrors> Need help with usb drive in kde 3.4.3, breezy, auto mount in /media/usbdisk , but doesn't show in media:/ or on the desktop... any help?
<Darkkish_Box> oh
<Darkkish_Box> duh su-
<mrj> !xmms
<ubotu> methinks xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<mrj> !xmms
<Xemanth^> whats esound ? :D
<Xemanth^> haven't ever heard
<Darkkish_Box> am i supposed to put 'mount  dev/hda?' ormnt 'mount /dev/hda3'
<Darkkish_Box> am i supposed to put 'mount /dev/hda?' or 'mount /dev/hda3' **
<Xemanth^> Darkkish_Box: it depends what you want to mount ?
<Darkkish_Box> talking to djk_
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: of course the proper hda.. whatever your linux partition is..
<Xemanth^> ah
<Darkkish_Box> ok
<Darkkish_Box> thats what i thought
<djk_> yea but Xemanth^ said the right thing ;)
<Darkkish_Box> but i didnt want to screw anything up worse :-p
<Xemanth^> :)
<Coolio10> hi
<Darkkish_Box> djk_, mount: /dev/hda5 alreadu mounted or /mnt/temp busy
<mrj> ! xmms
<ubotu> [xmms]  to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<mrj> ! xmms install
<ubotu> mrj: No idea
<mrj> ha
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<mrj> :)
<mrj> how can i install xmms in kubuntu
<djk_> then just chroot /dev/hda5 i guess.
<djk_> ubotu: tell mrj about repos
<djk_> ubotu: tell mrj about easysource
<mrj> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<simyrg> Ciao a tutti
<djk_> ciao
<Darkkish_Box> djk_, chroot: cannot change root directory to /dev/hda5: not a directory
<Darkkish_Box> im going to cry.
<Knowerrors> djk_: can ya help with usb flash disk? only shows in /media/usbdisk , not on desktop or media:/ , can't figure out how to unmount it either
<djk_> Knowerrors: in a konsole sudo umount -l /where/it's/mounted
<Darkkish_Box> djk_, in pm
<Darkkish_Box> woah
<Darkkish_Box> what happened
<Knowerrors> ok, what about the other problem, would be nice to unmount and otherwise manage in konq?
<Bricker> I don't see any rules about asking a question so I'm just gonna go for it. I put kubuntu CD in on my 600Mhz, 32MB RAM, 10GIG HD computer and it just keeps having all these numbers etc and at the bottom says "Kill process <numbers> debina, tail, menu, busy
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: what happened?
<Darkkish_Box> what do you mean
<Darkkish_Box> what happened?
<djk_> Knowerrors: i don't use konqueror.
<djk_> Darkkish_Box: you said "woah, what happened" thus.. ???
<Knowerrors> djk_: it doesn't show on desktop either...
<Darkkish_Box>  nvm,
<djk_> Knowerrors: mmh, no idea why it doesn't show up
<djk_> Knowerrors: i never see my desktop ;)
<Bricker> ah nevermind i figured it out, Live CD won't work with 32MB RAM
<Bricker> :<
<Darkkish_Box> 32?!
<Bricker> I was gonna install and make 2GB swap :P
<Darkkish_Box> where did you find a computer with 32?
<Bricker> emachines, 600MHz, 32MB RAM, 10GB HD
<Darkkish_Box> O.O
<Darkkish_Box> wow
<Bricker> yeah
<Darkkish_Box> i didnt even know you could run operating systems on 32 mB of ram
<Bricker> it ran fbsd but wouldnt detect my NIC so i said fuck BSD and heard kubuntu was nice
<Bricker> i ran win2k on it :D
<Darkkish_Box> wow
<Bricker> yeah :P im gonna go see if I can find some spare RAM
<Darkkish_Box> lol
<Darkkish_Box> it probably wont fit.
<Bricker> nah PC100 will with
<Bricker> fit*
<Darkkish_Box> oh
<Bricker> what kinda typo is that! *slaps self*
<Knowerrors> djk_: and you use kde eh?! for what :)
<djk_> Knowerrors: amarok, k3b, krusader, opera, kpdf
<Bricker> aha! found a spare stick of PC100, now to find out how much I have now :<
<Bricker> probably only 64
<Bricker> o0o 98MB
<Bricker> I dunno how...but 98
<Bricker> lol
<Knowerrors> can run those on any window manager, just need the libraries
<Knowerrors> djk_: Im just amazed you don't use konq for file manager, its the best in most peeps op
<Bricker> omg it worked!
<djk_> Knowerrors: try Krusader ;)
<Knowerrors> djk_: I want one thats like the OSX filemanager...
<Bricker> big channel, but where are all the Ops?
<Knowerrors> think Ive tried Krusader, interesting but less features than konq, not as friendly
<Bricker> but hey, thanks for the help all :) ttyl
<Knowerrors> djk_: know of a file manager like the OsX one?
<djk_> Knowerrors: i don't know hte OSX filemanager
<djk_> the
<dissed> one of my usb units seems to have frozen, now i cant mount it, is there any way to restart the mount service?
<Knowerrors> djk_: it has multiple panes for file managing that line up side to side
<djk_> Knowerrors: got a screenshot?
<Knowerrors> no, I used it at work, don't have it at home...
<dissed> is there any way to force an unmount?
<Xemanth^> you have problem with cd ?
<Xemanth^> that problem i haven't figured out yet too :(
<Xemanth^> i mean with force switch it doesn't unmount
<Xemanth^> but clock is here over 3 am, i go sleep ----->
<sambagirl> is there a way to turn off the animation from kubuntu? it is to much sometimes.
<sambagirl> nevermind
<Coolio10> any0one alive?
<nalioth> nope.
<Coolio10> hey nalioth
<nalioth> howdy
<CaptainMorgan> anyone know how I can find out why kwifimanager and System/Administration/Network both show an active and connected status, yet when I open a browser or other net app, I get no connection.. any suggestions ?
<mtupper> i have a really simple question...  cant you send files from Kopete???  I cant find the option anywhere!!!
<seth_k|lappy> mtupper, just drag and drop the file
<seth_k|lappy> I think the kuick plugin pack has a right-click menu integration thingy
<seth_k|lappy> Only MSN file transfers work right now btw
<mtupper> haha, so easy its no wonder I couldn't find the menu option...
<Knowerrors> What linux windowmanager/desktops do people use here (besides kde,gnome,xfce)?
<randabis> my laptop keyboard suddenly freezes up sometimes everything else works though anyone had this problem? anyone have suggestions to fix this? I'm using kubuntu breezy
<CaptainMorgan> any reason why kwifimanager says im connected, strong signal, etc, and im unable to use a net app such as browser, im, IRc  ?
<randabis> does it show you connected to an access point?
<randabis> at connected to network:
<_jag> woo
<demonjester> randabis: does the keyboard lock up when plugged in, running off battery or both?
<randabis> plugged in my battery doesn't work it's faulty
<jager> any reason kopete 0.10.4 wouldn't be able to connect to the mn network?>
<randabis> can't be bothered to replace it on this old laptop
<jager> or did i just forget my passwd?  :)
<jager> er msn network that is
<demonjester> randabis: then it's not a power mode problem.. nvidia graphics card?
<CaptainMorgan> randabis: access point  - yes
<CaptainMorgan> it's unstable... going from ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff to the real access point
<randabis> gah froze up
<CaptainMorgan> CaptainMorgan randabis: access point  - yes
<CaptainMorgan> CaptainMorgan it's unstable... going from ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff to the real access point
<randabis> sorry i might have missed something
<CaptainMorgan> switching
<demonjester> randabis: what type of laptop and is it running an nvidia card?
<Knowerrors> anyone here get Kcheckgmail working? won't work for me on kde 3.4.3
<CaptainMorgan> randabis - any suggsetions?
<CaptainMorgan> why is wifi such a pain?
<CaptainMorgan> says it's connected.. but it's not
<randabis> back again
<DJ_Mer_> kubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DJ_Mer_> is there any way to log into the graphical root?
<jsubl2> !root
<ubotu> root is probably rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bam_> anyone know of some system optimizations I can do?
<jperry> Do I need to recompile the kernel to get sd card reader support in Kubuntu 5.10
<bam_> my built in one works fine
<jperry> hmm... I have an Averatec 3270 and inserting the card shows nothing in /var/log/messages
<jperry> bam: you are using and sd card? NOT MMC card - right?
<jperry> err an
<bam_> yes
<bam_> 8 in one reader
<bam_> sd/cf/mmc/sony mem stick
<bam_> etc...
<jperry> ...attached via USB - right? That;s not the same as a built-in reader.
<Insomniac-> jsubl2: will adding a password for root effectively remove the limits ubuntu comes with by default?
<jsubl2> Insomniac-: yes.. sudo -i   then put a password on it
<jsubl2> Insomniac-: the only real limitation is if you need to login as root.. other wise create an alias su='sudo -i'
<bam_> no usb just built in may not be the same..
<Insomniac-> jsubl2: well i don't really need to login as root most of the time but in cases like today where firefox used up every last bit of memory available i like to set user limits so i can still login decently without waiting several minutes
<jperry> bam: interesting...probably not the same - what laptop do you have? Also I notice at startup dmesg is showing wbsd complaining that auto config failed "configuring manually"
<jsubl2> Insomniac-: yeah good point
<jperry> ...strange that - sounds automatic to me if it's trying it
<Insomniac-> jsubl2: does linux have default limits on the amount of memory a user can use, similar to the filesystem where a portion is reserved for root?
<jperry> that;s failed, now configuring manually
<jsubl2> Insomniac-: not sure.. don't recall ever seeing any limits like that.
<jsubl2> Insomniac-: you can control-alt-f1  login and kill the process.  but if all memory is gone that can be really slow and painfaul.. control-alt-backspace is another option
<jsubl2> Insomniac-: I manually installed firefox 1.5 because of issues i had with 1.0.7
<Insomniac-> jsubl2: didn't want to kill X.. that would also cause me to lose messenger windows and other stuff
<jsubl2> yep.. that leaves ctl-alt-f1
<Insomniac-> do you know which file it is that controls user limits?
<Insomniac-> i forgot what it was called
<jsubl2> Insomniac-: man bash would be the place to start
<jsubl2> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Config-HOWTO/config.html
<jsubl2> Insomniac-: i would not put it in /etc/profile tho.  .bash_profile a better place.  unless you want root and all users limited
<jsubl2> that is a nice doc.. config.html.. I need to go through that sometime
<jsubl2> bedtime nn
<Insomniac-> found it.. too bad he left
<Insomniac-> it's /etc/security/limits.conf if anyone cares
<ollywompus> d
<macke> hey! i need some help please?
<slyder> i have a problem with firefox, firestarter, and xchat all vanishing/crashing whenever i switch virtual desktops, i'm pretty sure it only happens whenever i switch to an empty desktop
<slyder> anyone have any ideas why?
<macke> anyone awake?
<Sneaky_Bastard> hell no
<Sneaky_Bastard> only sleepers here
<macke> E: Kunde inte erhlla lset /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resursen tillflligt otillgnglig)
<macke> E: Kunde inte lsa listkatalogen
<macke> when i try to run apt-get i get this error: ""
<macke> ohhh didnt work
<macke> and waaas in swedish...
<macke> :)
* nisquallypauli wonders if anyone is awake?
<troy> hey, with kde3.5 installed I'm getting duplication when I insert a CD - 3.5's media dialog opens, and kubuntu's old 'mount and show' is also happening - is there a way I can disable kubuntu's old behavior?
<arkey> hola
<kkathman> hi arkey :)
<arkey> escribes espaol ?
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<arkey> ok
<francolq> hello, i am using Breezy Badger. Which bittorrent client do you recommend?
<kkathman> there should be a bittorrent proggie on the K-menu
<kkathman> its under "Internet"
<Insomniac-> francolq: try ktorrent
<DJ_Mer_> can somoene help me real quick?
<Insomniac-> nobody can help you if you don't ask a question
<DJ_Mer_> I have two soundcards: one on-board one creative labs. I am trying to get Kubuntu to default playback to the Soundblaster. However, it seems to not work. How do I configure the SB as the default?
<Insomniac-> good question, unfortunately for you i don't know
<Insomniac-> you'll probably have to configure alsa
<Insomniac-> see if alsa has a config tool or file
<bam_> does anyone know, can you put an image in the background of konquerer's sidebar
<ClayG> kkathman: need a domain name?
<dissed> is there any way to run .bat files from console?
<Insomniac-> why would you want to do a thing like that?
<dissed> trying to run a bat file to patch an .iso with some corrections
<Insomniac-> can't you look at the file and rewrite is as a shell script?
<Insomniac-> it*
<dissed> the .iso is being patched with a .xdt file, so i dont really know how to
<Insomniac-> .xdt sounds like xdelta
<Insomniac-> if it is you can use a linux xdelta program to do the same
<Insomniac-> sudo apt-get install xdelta
<Insomniac-> then look at the batch file for the parameters to xdelta, or xdelta's manpage
<Insomniac-> it's basically a .diff file which stores the changes between the two file versions
<Insomniac-> at any rate it's not very feasible to run .bat files on linux
<DJ_Mer_> can anyone tell me how to get mp3 support on amarok with kubuntu?
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.11 Stopped
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Hobbsee> !codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<anek> hi
<anek> I have the liveCD, is there a way to install it onto hd?
<Tm_T> anek: not much point
<anek> Tm_T: I know... just asking, since I dont have the install CD.
<Tm_T> anek: hmm, and you can't get one?
<Insomniac-> i never understood why ubuntu uses 2 cds containing mostly the same
<Tm_T> I understand it very well
<Insomniac-> then why?
<Tm_T> if you have installing packages in livecd, there's not much you can get into it
<Tm_T> like, only ~300M for each
<Tm_T> instead of whole cd for one purpose
<Insomniac-> you don't need the actual .debs when you can just copy the rootfs to disk
<Tm_T> that's not good idea
<Insomniac-> why not?
<Tm_T> what if you wan't only few packages from cd?
<Insomniac-> it can be split into seperate images
<Tm_T> ...
<Insomniac-> like knoppix does with unionfs
<Tm_T> no point
<Tm_T> you say what you say, I like the way it is
<Insomniac-> why not?
<Insomniac-> i disagree... it's a waste of bandwidth and cds
<Tm_T> and how many images you thought to include?
<Insomniac-> 2, one as a base system and the other as the live system
<Tm_T> no
<Tm_T> if I like to install only one package from cd, how's that done in that case?
<Insomniac-> you could write a script that checks which files belong to a package and copy those
<Insomniac-> not that hard
<Tm_T> doesn't sound a good solution
<Tm_T> changing class room ->
<Insomniac-> Tm_T: not ideal but neither is having 2 cds
<anek> Live CD has a complete /var/lib/dpkg hierarchy, so it's possible to customize it later, only if it was possible to install(basically copy) it onto hd...
<Insomniac-> that's easy
<anek> including the boot loader..?
<Insomniac-> sure why not?
<Insomniac-> just create a installer script similar to the one used on the install cd
<Insomniac-> i used to clone systems all the time by tarring the rootfs through nc and untarring at the other machine, then writing the bootloader to mbr
<Insomniac-> this is similar only it creates the problem of installing a single package from the install cd when you don't have/want to use internet access
<anek> I wouldn't ask any of this if I already had the instal CD...
<Insomniac-> it's not very user friendly to new users though having to use a second package manager, that's probably why this approach was chosen
<_scratch> does kaffeine crash on exit for anyone ?
<Insomniac-> not here though i mainly use vlc
<weissi> hi, is it possible to put the kubuntu installer on some floppies and get the rest via the internet (like debian's netinst)?
<Insomniac-> machine without a cd/dvd drive?
<weissi> yep
<Insomniac-> i don't know whether there are premade floppies out there, but you could also netboot the machine
<weissi> (but I have only _ONE_ machine there, so ubuntu-wiki/Installation/netboot is not usable :(-(( )
<weissi> I don't want to netboot, I just want to netinst ;-)
<weissi> hmm, shit
<Insomniac-> if there are no ubuntu netinst floppies you could use the debian ones, change your sources.list and upgrade to ubuntu
<weissi> kewl, you think that works? (change sources.list --> ubuntu --> apt-get dist-upgrade ?!? )
<Insomniac-> yeah
<Insomniac-> might have some minor issues but it shouldn't be too hard
<weissi> ok, if they're "minor" thats ok,
<Insomniac-> if you have the time to try it why not
<Insomniac-> learn by doing :)
<weissi> *g* the thing is: I will be able to install it anyway, but I don't want to waste sooo much time
<Insomniac-> never done it myself but i've heard people talking about doing a debian -> ubuntu upgrade
<weissi> cool, thanks, I'll try it :-)
<Insomniac-> in such cases i either netboot or put in a temporary cdrom drive myself
<Insomniac-> but that's not that simple if you have only one system
<Insomniac-> hmm amarok is slow handling large playlists
<weissi> correct, and I have no cd-burner ;-)
<weissi> (is damaged)
<weissi> Most of the time I'm using debian servers, there the installation is no problem
<Insomniac-> weissi: cloning systems is nice and fast too
<weissi> perhaps even a usb-mass-storage-drive boot ;-) (if the bios supports it)
<trekkor> are there in (k)ubuntu any user-friendly apps for security (firewalling, permissions etc.)?
<Insomniac-> probably
<Insomniac-> apt-cache search firewall | grep script
<Insomniac-> or are you looking for something gui based?
<weissi> Insomniac-: I found a nearly fresh debian sarge install in my vmware, I'm just cloning it and will give your suggestion a try :-)
<Insomniac-> gotta love vmware :)
<weissi> yep, especially because I have to work with windows during my civil service (Zivildienst) in Germany :-)
<Insomniac-> i used to run windows in vmware at my work
<Insomniac-> for those few apps that couldn't be run natively
<weissi> wow, seems to work :-)) apt-get didn't complain and downloads the correct pkgs
<weissi> I do, too; at home. But here (during work) they gave me a notebook with windows and I'm not allowed to install linux on it, so vmware is the solution *g*
<Insomniac-> i wonder what happened to the colinux project
<Insomniac-> they were trying to run linux as a win32 process
<Insomniac-> but it hasn't seen any updates for a while now
<weissi> yeah, that's a funky one :-))
<weissi> look at these(http://www.kefk.net/Linux/MS-Windows/Emulation/CoLinux/index.asp) screenshots, seems to work pretty well
<Insomniac-> yeah it does.. i've tried several versions
<Insomniac-> but i've stopped running windows
<weissi> I didn't run it ever, I switched from MS-DOS 5.00 to linux
<Insomniac-> i returned to running windows a few years ago because of a general lack of applications and usability but things have much improved
<weissi> I always hated the way to interact via a mouse all the time, so I liked linux more than windows. but the lack of some apps is sometimes annoying, that's right (I own a Sony-HiMD-Player, where music-upload is only possible from win32 :-(( )
<Insomniac-> amarok is the nicest mediaplayer i've ever used
<bam_> how do I get kde to ask or rather autolaunch k3b on blank dvd/cd insertion?
<weissi> I've never used it :-(
<Insomniac-> weissi: here's a screenshot: http://bodylotion.student.utwente.nl/~insomniac/snapshot2.png
<freelove> whats the best window manager apart from kde & gnome?
<weissi> oh, looks nice! But I don't like the endless starting time of kde apps, if you don't use kde..
<meglamoor> im a newbie to kubuntu, just installed it. Anyone can tell me how to run programs that i install with adept or create short cuts for them?
<freelove> any recommendations?
<weissi> freelove: I like ion3, but tell us, what kind of wm do you search (what features do you want/need)?
<freelove> meglamoor: things u install with adept automatically go to the kmenu:)
<Insomniac-> weissi: yeah kde is a bit bloated.. still i prefer usability over the most efficient way of doing things
<meglamoor> ok
<meglamoor> they didnt though
<freelove> i want a window manager thats good in usabiltiy as kde:)
<meglamoor> i just addeed firefox and a bittornado
<freelove> yet lighter........
<meglamoor> and i dont see them there
<weissi> Insomniac-: I used kde, too (a long time), but now I use ion3 and I'm a lot happier ;-)
<Insomniac-> weissi: i've tried alot of wm's but that one i've never even heard of
<weissi> freelove: you know, that a window-manager _ONLY_ manages the windows, no desktop icons, K-menues, ... ???
<weissi> freelove: kde is a desktop environment
<freelove> weissi: but there are menus right?
<weissi> freelove: no
<freelove> ive seen it in screenshots.......like in xfce.....
<weissi> freelove: xfce is a desktop environment, too
<freelove> see http://enlightenment.sourceforge.net/Enlightenment/Screenshots/DR17_User_Screenshots/_previews/screenshot2.png.html
<freelove> ok then i meant a desktop environment:)
<weissi> freelove: that(http://www.gentoo-portage.com/Image/523)'s a window-manager
<meglamoor> whatever it is, i just want downloaded a program called bittornado using adept
<meglamoor> it installed it
<meglamoor> but its nowhere to be found
<weissi> freelove: hmm, I like WindowMaker, it's like NextStep
<weissi> freelove: or as you told: xfce (did you try it, I didn't)
<freelove> this is so lovely:) http://enlightenment.sourceforge.net/Enlightenment/Screenshots/DR17_User_Screenshots/_images/vandango_e17_screen.png
<weissi> freelove: ah, you're german, too?
<freelove> no im not german:)
<Insomniac-> weissi: how is the debian -> ubuntu conversion going?
<weissi> freelove: ah, so it's not you screenshot... It looks very nice, and seems to be dr17 as window-manager and some kind of menu-making program (perhaps it's a gnome panel??? )
<weissi> Insomniac-: not yet finished, but seems to work!
<Insomniac-> :)
<weissi> Insomniac-: 75%
<weissi> Guys, I have to work now, I'll come back in 90minutes :-)
<bam_> ion3, very clean
<weissi> bam_: yeah, rocks!
<weissi> bye guys
<freelove> bam_: where to get ion3? screenshots?
<bam_> saw his screenshot from the link above
<bam_> but kde is quite fast enough for me
<bam_> i wonder if ion3 will play well with kde
<Insomniac-> just set it up and you can opt to start it in kdm's login screen
<freelove> kde aint that fast for me....kdm comes so late....it takes ages just to log out...gives an error too.....this kde 3.5.......
<Insomniac-> kde doesn't start until you login in kdm with kde selected
<Insomniac-> any slowness before that has nothing to do with kde
<freelove> hmm..maybe.......
<freelove> then with kubuntu:)
<bam_> my boot in breezy is long yes, but once its up you leave it up
<megla22> so you guys are saying that if i download something using adept, it will add to my kmenu automatically?
<bam_> yes
<Insomniac-> mostly yes
<bam_> I use synaptic
<megla22> would i have to refresh my kmenu?
<megla22> because its not there :(
<Insomniac-> some packages are not gui tools and therefore have no menu item
<bam_> oh yea, forgot
<freelove> megla22: type update-menus in terminal.......then u might see it......
<bam_> aaha, didnt know that
<freelove> megla22: if u really want a listing of all programs, gui or not, sudo apt-get install menu.......u'll get a debian menu which lists all ur programs:)
<megla22> i typed update-menus in konsole and it says command not found
<Insomniac-> freelove: packages or binaries?
<freelove> update-menus
<bam_> works here
<freelove> megla22: but for me it works!
<bam_> the debian menu dealie
<freelove> Insomniac-: uhh...programs;?
<bam_> that just adds to the kdemenu right
<megla22> wierd, linux is so wierd... i want to understand it
<bam_> linux is easy
<Insomniac-> freelove: does it list all the installed packages or does it list all executable binaries in the path?
<freelove> megla22: or wait for some time.......maybe on next boot u'll find it:)
<slyder> i have a problem with firefox, firestarter, and xchat all vanishing/crashing whenever i switch virtual desktops, i'm pretty sure it only happens whenever i switch to an empty desktop
<slyder> anyone have any ideas why?
<megla22> i tried sudo apt-get install menu but it says e: Package menu has no installation candidate
<bam_> cant believe i was sooo f-d up from windows all those years
<megla22> nothingg comes up
<freelove> Insomniac-: it lists all programs u can run...dunno how to explain it......
<freelove> megla22: what did u install?
<megla22> this is interesting :) it seems like everything is magic
<bam_> do an apt-get update
<megla22> i installed bittornado
<bam_> then apt-cache search menu
<Insomniac-> freelove: same list as hitting tab in a konsole?
<slyder> he could try running kappfinder couldn't he
<freelove> Insomniac-: NO.....popular programs:)
<freelove> megla22: it will show up dont worry.....yes u can run kappfinder too
<freelove> megla22: in kmenu.....run command>kappfinder
<megla22> ok
<slyder> or make his own shortcut in the menu i did that with a couple of apps bittornado might have been one of them can't remember if it showed up by itself or not
<freelove> Insomniac-: which u dont find in gnome menu or kde menu.........like biology packages etc....just install menu....u'll see it urself:)
<freelove> megla22: maybe when u next start ur pc it will show up........tell us if it shows up:)
<megla22> ok
<megla22> im gonna reboot!
<megla22> i tried kappfinder
<megla22> no luck
<Insomniac-> lol why reboot?
<Insomniac-> this isn't windows
<megla22> that swhat i thought
<freelove> megla22: so desperate!
<megla22> thats the whole point of linux right? i dont want to reboot :(
<bam_> hehe, I still have to tell myself dont reboot, just fix it
<trekkor> Insomniac-: sorry. i was afk. preferably gui-based, but not necessarily. i just want it to be straightforward and to integrate more than one security issues.
<bam_> and its faster
<Insomniac-> trekkor: apt-cache search firewall | grep -i gui
<freelove> megla22: try this run command>bittornado
<Insomniac-> freelove: bittornado starts with btdownload-gui or something like that
<trekkor> i am a mandriva user and i plan to migrate to kubuntu. the only thing that keeps me with mandriva is draksec, a five-security levels security tool
<Insomniac-> i've removed it so i'm not sure
<freelove> megla22: reboot would be nice:) if ur toooooooo desperate!
<Insomniac-> trekkor: i don't know of any integrated solutions but you should be able to find replacements, or, you could try installing that program on kubuntu
<megla22> k
<Insomniac-> freelove: rebooting is for kernel upgrades ;)
<trekkor> Insomniac-: thank you
<slyder> could he just try logging out and then back in
<Insomniac-> still a rather stupid way to update a menu
<Insomniac-> i've stopped using the kde menu
<Insomniac-> it's read only here, can't add or remove anything
<Insomniac-> and i can't find the cause
<megla22> i just rebootedd and its not there
<slyder> add it manually i think that's what i had to end up doing
<megla22> the thing that i dont get is, why have a good system of downloading packages when it is so convoluted where they go
<megla22> i could just run the executable file, but i cant even find that, i have no idea where it goes. :) i need a class on linux
<Insomniac-> megla22: open a konsole
<Insomniac-> type bt and hit tab
<Insomniac-> it'll try to complete the command
<Insomniac-> and show you all commands starting with bt
<Insomniac-> it's called btdownload-gui or something like that
<slyder> it's probably in bin folder megla22
<freelove> megla22: now i got it!!!!!! bittornado is a commandline tool!!! install bittornado gui!!!!!!!!
<freelove> ??
<Insomniac-> installing the gui would help too ;)
<megla22> ok
<slyder> yea the gui helps mine is in /usr/bin/ and i installed it thru adept
<slyder> so in case you need to locate the files
<freelove> in kopete cant i send an im to someone whos not in my contacts list?????/
<freelove> megla22: u can also try ktorrent...its better i guess
<Insomniac-> freelove: why not add them first?
<freelove> Insomniac-: dont like adding everyone in a chat room! boy gaim is so much better:)
<Insomniac-> oh
<Insomniac-> i don't use kopete for irc
<freelove> i meant yahoo chatrooms
<freelove> i only use konv for irc:)
<Insomniac-> oh well ask the developers to add it
<slyder> i'd like to use xchat for irc if i could find a way to keep it from crashing when i change desktops
<Insomniac-> kopete is far from 1.0 last time i checked
<Insomniac-> i stick with irssi even in X
<Insomniac-> that way i can attach/detach whereever i am
<IULIUS23ro> hello what do i have to install in Kubuntu to have a utility like partition magic?
<Insomniac-> qtparted
<Insomniac-> or gparted.. or just parted
<IULIUS23ro> has a gui interface?
<Insomniac-> qtparted and gparted are gui frontends to parted
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<slyder> alright guess i'm gonna just boot back into windows later guys
<Insomniac-> don't do it! ;)
<slyder> heh gonna have to been trying for 2 days to get help and can't plus gotta fire up newsleecher
<IULIUS23ro> :))
<slyder> i've yet to find a news reader that can compare to it on linux
<Insomniac-> tin?
<Insomniac-> knews?
<IULIUS23ro> i have firestarter as a firewall
<IULIUS23ro> what ports i have to open
<merlino> I love you.
<merlino> all of you, LOVE
<slyder> i've heard of both of those but from what i read on them they can't do what i'm lookin for
<IULIUS23ro> to have a dc++ fullly working
<Insomniac-> slyder: are you looking for a general news client or one to download binaries?
<slyder> download binaries
<Insomniac-> i don't know of one but i can't imagine there is none
<Insomniac-> IULIUS23ro: check to see which ports dc++ uses
<Insomniac-> lsof -i|grep dc++
<slyder> yea i tried out 2 of them one couldn't list large groups like i do and the other was only for nzb files
<Insomniac-> or whatever the binary is called
<IULIUS23ro> 411 and 1050
<IULIUS23ro> but when i try to download
<IULIUS23ro> he is trying to open random ports
<IULIUS23ro> ex: 30992
<Insomniac-> configure dc++ to use static ports
<IULIUS23ro> tcp udp ??
<Insomniac-> depends on what dc++ needs
<merlino> what is the kubuntu firewall listed under?
<Insomniac-> i didn't know kubuntu came with a firewall? (other than iptables)
<merlino> well i know that, but does it have a gui control for it?
<Insomniac-> apt-cache search firewall | grep -i gui
<merlino> heh found some
<Insomniac-> many things can be found with apt-cache search :)
<Insomniac-> or the gui package managers if you prefer those
<merlino> so how to i allow a port with iptables?
<Insomniac-> add it in the right table
<merlino> like... i need to forward 8000
<Insomniac-> don't know out of the top of my head.. haven't used iptables in a while
<merlino> heh... damn
<Insomniac-> too bad my backups are encrypted else i could look it up without reading through the manpages
<Insomniac-> if you want to learn more about funky firewalling options i suggest you read the iptables manpage
<Insomniac-> or try one of the gui tools
<merlino> all i want to do is forward a damn port lmao
<Insomniac-> can't recommend one since i write my own firewall initscripts
<Insomniac-> pick one and try it
<trekkor> i wonder, is there any chance somebody could port mandriva's msec / draksec to ubuntu?
<trekkor> it's a very good tool
<Insomniac-> trekkor: what options does it integrate?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: plenty
<trekkor> Insomniac-: wait
<Insomniac-> trekkor: if the source is available you could create a debian/ubuntu package for it
<Insomniac-> check whether debian has one
<Insomniac-> you could install a debian package on ubuntu without too much hassle
<trekkor> Insomniac-: debian doesn't have it
<trekkor> Insomniac-: btw, any idea why ubuntu seems to... hate silc?
<Insomniac-> no.. silc is a secure irc variant if i remember correctly right?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: yes
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i mean, not even for gaim? gaim-silc is popular.
<crimsun> hmm? silc is built into gaim.
<Insomniac-> i doubt ubuntu hates silc, maybe there isn't a package just because nobody has made one yet?
<crimsun> just choose the silc protocol when modifying an account in gaim
<trekkor> crimsun: not for ubuntu or redhat. for windows only.
* merlino bangs his head violently on the desk
<trekkor> crimsun: i don't find silc in the protocols list !
<trekkor> crimsun: strange.
<Insomniac-> trekkor: create a package
<trekkor> crimsun: are you sure it's on your list? do you use ubuntu?
<Insomniac-> or use debian's if they have one
<crimsun> that's odd, it was there last I went to create one
<crimsun> tried silky, then?
<trekkor> crimsun: silky does work, but is not what i want (or am talking about, anyway)
<bam_> is there a way to tweak the background in konq's sidebar?
<trekkor> crimsun: actually, is it possible to add debian repositories in ubuntu?!
<crimsun> trekkor: it's not recommended
<bam_> you could break a whole lot
<bam_> merlino, guidedog is what you want
<merlino> bam_: alright
<bam_> gui-baed too
<bam_> *based
<trekkor> crimsun: any reason at all why ubuntu packages are not compatible with debian ones?
<crimsun> trekkor: they are source-compatible but not necessarily binary-compatible due to differing build-time dependencies
<crimsun> trekkor: and http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=273871 should give a clue as to why gaim doesn't currently have silc support
<merlino> > [12/Dec/2005:02:45:05]  Bind to socket on port 8000 failed. Shutting down now.
<merlino> any ideas why i am getting such an error?
<trekkor> crimsun: thank you
<trekkor> crimsun: not that i don't care about debian policies, in fact i admire their efforts!, but, well, if it's a violation and heck, why doesn't ubuntu then include it in... plf?!
<Insomniac-> ubuntu probably has a similar policy
<merlino> what could be causing port 8000 to fail to bind
<manveru> merlino: another server, running on that port?
<Insomniac-> did you run the firewall script as a user? you need root privileges for iptables stuff iirc
<merlino> I haven't installed anything else that could run it though, this is a fresh clean install
<merlino> lmao
<merlino> found out why
<merlino> I, unknowningly, started it before
<merlino> and its been running this whole goddamn time... I AM AN IDIOD
<merlino> IDIOT*
<Insomniac-> heh
<trekkor> mandriva has nexuiz. i think ubuntu should have it too.
<Insomniac-> create a package
<Insomniac-> anyone know how to set different wallpapers for different monitors? all i can find in kde is settings for different virtual desktops
<TooSad> how read mp3?
<TooSad> what codec must i install?
<Insomniac-> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.11 Stopped
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<TooSad> tnx
<ninHer> hi all
<TooSad> i'm sorry but amarok does't read mp3
<Insomniac-> it does here
<TooSad> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<TooSad> i have installed these
<Insomniac-> execute gst-register-0.8
<Insomniac-> that updates the gstreamer codec cache
<Insomniac-> does that help?
<TooSad> not yet
<Insomniac-> go to settings -> configure amarok in amarok
<Insomniac-> then click on engine
<Insomniac-> does it use the gstreamer engine?
<merlino> Insomniac-: icecast is making me want to bang my head open lol
<Insomniac-> why?
<TooSad> Insomniac the engine is just gstreamer
<TooSad> plugin in out is alsasink
<Insomniac-> TooSad: then i don't remember what i installed what is not in the guide to get mp3 support for amarok
<TooSad> ah
<TooSad> ok
<merlino> i ant seem to get it working at all
<Insomniac-> TooSad: try installing gstreamer0.8-mad
<Insomniac-> then running gst-register-0.8 again, then restart amarok
<TooSad> just made
<merlino> hold on i know this
<merlino> i just got mp3 today
<merlino> theres two files you gotta get
<merlino> ahh nevermind, the one you said should work fine too
<merlino> Insomniac-: is there another good streaming music server application out there? something better for debian?
<Insomniac-> dunno i've never found a use for streaming audio before
<merlino> i own a radio station but i need to get it off my ibook
<merlino> so I can run it 24/7
<Insomniac-> if i'm away from home i just stream audio files off my webserver
<Insomniac-> saves me the hassle of dealing with playlists remotely
<Insomniac-> merlino: what's the problem in getting icecast setup?
<merlino> well the one supplied with debian is extremely* old... security risk big time
<merlino> and not only that, it somehow doesn't have a config file that I can find lol
<ganymed> hwllo
<ganymed> hello
<Insomniac-> merlino: compile it yourself and read the documentation
<Insomniac-> running any public service without understanding how it works is a big risk
<merlino> problem: they discontinued the documentation, can't find it... the apt-get didn't install it with it
<Insomniac-> it's not being developed anymore?
<ganymed> does anybody know anything about initng?
<merlino> no the version debien installs from apt-get is 1.3.2 ( or something) and it is extremely outdated
<Insomniac-> debian tends to lag behind alot in the stable repositories
<Insomniac-> still.. they do tend to maintain their packages
<Insomniac-> why not use it if it works?
<merlino> lol cos i only know how to use the most recent :-(
<merlino> AHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<merlino> slam head, shoot self, dieee
<Insomniac-> error between the screen and the chair?
<merlino> lol...
<merlino> :-(
<merlino> just ruubbb it innnnn
<Insomniac-> ;)
<merlino> I suck at it.... I won't lie
<merlino> but i'll just pay some poor linux junkie at the college to do it
<merlino> or promise him my GF for the night... *snickers*
<Insomniac-> computers are very simple things.. the more you learn the easier it gets
<merlino> i know... but i just want the crap to work
<merlino> lol
<Insomniac-> it's all documented mostly
<merlino> ...urrggg
<merlino> yeah but when you apt-get sometimes documentation doesn't go with it
<merlino> lets try a man icecast
<merlino> .........lmao.............
<Insomniac-> it might not be named after the package but after the binary or config file
<merlino> hmmm... how do i terminate it though
<Insomniac-> the manpage?
<Insomniac-> press q
<merlino> no no
<merlino> icecast, the man doesn't say how to stop it
<Insomniac-> does it come with a init script?
<Insomniac-> in that case something like /etc/init.d/icecast stop
<merlino> nope
<merlino> the newer versions sure do
<Insomniac-> oh well.. just kill it
<merlino> "kill icecast"?
<Insomniac-> if the binary is called icecast, yes
<merlino> bash: kill: icecast: arguments must be process or job IDs
<merlino> merlino@ubuntu:~$
<Insomniac-> then use the process id
<Insomniac-> kill <number>
<merlino> how do I check it? teehee
<Insomniac-> ps
<Insomniac-> or top
<merlino> odd
<merlino> its not on the list
<Insomniac-> try: ps aux
<Insomniac-> or ps x
<Insomniac-> i tend to forget which one does what
<merlino> crazy
<merlino> its not even listed in the processes
<Insomniac-> if it's not listed it's not running
<merlino> alright
<merlino> time to find the config
<Alpha1> erm, I just install ubuntu 5.10, but I miss kate, konqueror & konsole - what now?
<Insomniac-> Alpha1: did you install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Alpha1> ubuntu
<Alpha1> does that mean I'm screwed?
<merlino> ahahaha found it
<bimberi> Alpha1: no way
<Alpha1> yay
<Insomniac-> Alpha1: no, just that ubuntu doesn't come with kde by default
<Alpha1> I noticed. I'd just like some kde apps.. k3b.. kate etc etc.
<bimberi> Alpha1: installing kubuntu-desktop will set up a dual install (if you wish)
<Alpha1> oooh.
<bimberi> Alpha1: or you can install those apps individually
<Alpha1> by using the right repository?
<bimberi> Alpha1: same ones as ubuntu
<Alpha1> oh, wicked.
<merlino> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x0808f7a2 ***
<merlino> Aborted
<merlino> root@ubun
<merlino> sorry for the spam
<merlino> what are we looking at here now Insomniac- ?
<Insomniac-> a broken program
<merlino> lmao...
<merlino> how do we fix it?
<merlino> problem in the conf file?
<Insomniac-> no this is a bug in the program
<merlino> lovely...
<Insomniac-> or a wrong library issue
<merlino> should i try to remove and re-apt get it?
<Insomniac-> worth a try but i doubt it'll help
<merlino> lovely
<merlino> so basically no icecast for me?
<Insomniac-> compile it yourself
<merlino> from source?
<Insomniac-> yeah
<Insomniac-> apt-get source icecast
<merlino> k
<merlino> let me remove it first
<merlino> but back up the config file
<eXistenZ> there is some bug in kicker kde 3.5
<eXistenZ> many users experience the same problem
<Insomniac-> what does kicker have to do with glibc errors?
<Alpha1> hmm I wonder how I tell synaptic to use a proxy..
<eXistenZ> Insomniac-, who has mentioned glibc errors?
<Insomniac-> merlino
<merlino> huh?
<Insomniac-> sorry if you were talking to someone else
<eXistenZ> Does he have the same problem?
<Insomniac-> he has a problem running icecast
<merlino> apt-get remove isn't working.
<merlino> crappola, unable to find a source package for icecast
<eXistenZ> ah, I'm talking about different problem
<Insomniac-> yeah i noticed but i wondered who you were addressing
<merlino> sonovagun
<merlino> I give up tonight lol
<merlino> I got work in 4 1/2 hours
<merlino> i need to sleep just a tiny bit
<eXistenZ> Insomniac-, have you got kde3.5 installed?
<Insomniac-> no i'm still running 3.4.3
<eXistenZ> I see
<Insomniac-> i avoid the major kde releases
<merlino> goodnight, thanks for the help Insomniac- ... you'll be seeing me tomorrow... either getting this to work or shooting up a minimart trying.
<Insomniac-> hehe go postal
<Insomniac-> nite
<merlino> lol peace ^.-
<eXistenZ> has anyone updated 3.5 yet?
<Insomniac-> anyone know how to set wallpapers for different monitors? (not different virtual desktops)
<Insomniac-> or do i have to resort to creating a new wallpaper from two different files?
<trekkor> which are the files i should copy so that i could move all users from one gnu-linux installation to another gnu-linux installation, including passwords (without creating again the accounts, of course)?
<Insomniac-> the home directories, /etc/passwd /etc/shadow and /etc/group or groups
<Insomniac-> you might also want to copy /etc/skel if you made any changes
<trekkor> Insomniac-: thank you very much. fyi, i am just migrating from mandriva to ubuntu :)
<trekkor> Insomniac-: what is skel?
<Insomniac-> if you create a new user, the files in /etc/skel are added to their homedirectory
<trekkor> Insomniac-: oh, i see. thank you.
<Insomniac-> it's used to setup a default user profile
<Insomniac-> i suggest saving a backup of your /etc directory so you can use the old files as configuration examples
<Insomniac-> might save some time if you spent alot of time tweaking all kinds of config files
<Insomniac-> also note that overwriting ubuntu's passwd/shadow/group files can cause problems
<trekkor> Insomniac-: can't i just copy the relevant lines (users) from the shaddow and simply add them next to the current ubuntu user?
<Insomniac-> yes
<Insomniac-> that is if the user and group id's are unique
<trekkor> yes, they are
<Insomniac-> then it's no problem
<Insomniac-> you might want to check for differences in the group file
<Insomniac-> ubuntu might use different groups or group names to give users access to devices
<Insomniac-> other than those issues you should be fine
<trekkor> what about gshadow?
<Insomniac-> i don't know what that is.. never seen it before, see if it has a manpage
<Insomniac-> oh it's a shadowed group file
<Insomniac-> just copy the lines if there are any and make sure any id's are unique
<Insomniac-> never understood the point of the shadowed files
<Insomniac-> just makes things more complex
<TooSad> hi
<Larry_Underwood> hi
<TooSad> why with amarok i can read any mp3 while ather mp3 i cannot read?
<TooSad> so, i have 2 mp3, i can read onlu one
<Insomniac-> sounds like a broken mp3 file
<Insomniac-> maybe amarok has trouble with mp3 files that have incomplete or missing headers
<TooSad> but i can read it with vlc
<TooSad> only amarok does't read
<Insomniac-> do you get any error message?
<TooSad> no
<Insomniac-> i don't know what the problem is then.. my guess is amarok might not handle broken mp3 headers
<Insomniac-> i've had no problem with amarok playing mp3 files here
<eXistenZ> Has anybody got his kubuntu updated to 3.5?
<bimberi> eXistenZ: not I, but fyi ther's this - http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<bimberi> *there's
<trekkor> eXistenZ: btw, what repositories could i update it from?
<eXistenZ> trekkor, the repos mentioned in that link I guess
<eXistenZ> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main
<trekkor> eXistenZ: it didn't look like a repo to me
<trekkor> eXistenZ: oh, right
<eXistenZ> it is, and there are the gpg keys.
<trekkor> eXistenZ: thanks
<eXistenZ> trekkor, just read that link
<eXistenZ> trekkor, you're welcome
<trekkor> eXistenZ: is it worth upgrading, anyway?
<trekkor> eXistenZ: (other than getting newer stuff)
<eXistenZ> trekkor, I guess so, many updates. I have now only a problem with kicker,  I think it's a bug or something
<trekkor> eXistenZ: some specific improvements?
<eXistenZ> trekkor, when I try to logoff it crashes
<trekkor> eXistenZ: i see
<eXistenZ> maybe it's just for me
<Insomniac-> trekkor: http://www.kde.org/announcements/visualguide-3.5.php
<trekkor> btw, any idea how i can get kdm offer me a menu with boot alternatives on next machine startup?
<eXistenZ> I've seen another user who reported the same problem. But there are other users who got their kde up and running well
<eXistenZ> trekkor, what boot alternatives?
<eXistenZ> trekkor, different operating systems?
<trekkor> eXistenZ: yes, different partitions
<eXistenZ> trekkor, I don't think it's the task of kdm. It's rather the task of grub/lilo, the bootloader.
<trekkor> eXistenZ: so that it won't be necessary for grub to ask me which partition i want to boot from
<trekkor> eXistenZ: yes, but it seems they can be combined somehow
<Insomniac-> kdm is not a bootloader
<eXistenZ> trekkor, it's not possible to boot windows, for example, from kdm.
<trekkor> eXistenZ: yes it is!
<thoreauputic> trekkor: the grub screen gives you those options
<trekkor> eXistenZ, Insomniac, thoreauputic: kdm may be combined with grub / lilo and set them to boot a certain partition on next boot
<thoreauputic> trekkor: erm, not unless you are running an emulator or something
<Insomniac-> sure but that's kind of pointless
<trekkor> eXistenZ: i am a newbye to ubuntu from mandriva and i can tell you mandriva does this
<Insomniac-> kdm can be made to change the default in grub/lilo config, but why?
<trekkor> thoreauputic: no emulator
<trekkor> Insomniac-: it doesn't do it by changing the default
<trekkor> Insomniac-: it seems it uses some other lilo / grub options
<thoreauputic> trekkor: as mentioned, kdm is not a boot loader - the options are in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trekkor> Insomniac-: all i know is it is possible
<Insomniac-> trekkor: well copy the required files/config from your old distro if you're so inclined
<trekkor> thoreauputic: i know, but it can influence a bootloader, just as much as it can influence some x settings
<trekkor> s/x/x11/
<thoreauputic> well, kdm can't load until the OS is booted, so if that is so it is just writing something to /boot/grub/menu.lst - I don't see the point really
<Kibou> convenience
<eXistenZ> thoreauputic, are you using 3.5?
<trekkor> thoreauputic: here's the use case: i want to reboot from kdm and i want to specify i want grub to boot into linux at startup. then, when i come back from the toilet, i find my computer booted in windows
<trekkor> thoreauputic: here's the use case: i want to reboot from kdm and i want to specify i want grub to boot into WINDOWS at startup. then, when i come back from the toilet, i find my computer booted in windows
<trekkor> i corrected it
<trekkor> sorry
<thoreauputic> trekkor: ah I see - you want an option switch :)
<Insomniac-> trekkor: that still means you have to logout from kde before you can use that option
<trekkor> thoreauputic: yes :)
<thoreauputic> eXistenZ: no, I'm just using the bog standard KDE - but actually right now I'm in fluxbox :)
<thoreauputic> trekkor: don't know how that's done - I never needed it :)
<Insomniac-> i don't see the benefit, but i hardly ever boot into windows
<dv_> hello
<trekkor> Insomniac-: yes, right. but at least i can do it from kdm's menu (outside of kde).
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: you have to edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc or kdm.options or something to change the bootloader to grub, I think you may just have to uncomment a line.
<trekkor> Insomniac-: windows is just a foo
<dv_> kaffeine causes problems here. it doesnt start properly
<dv_> it says that the kaffeine part cannot be found
<Insomniac-> trekkor: still.. why reboot and not use virtual machines?
<Insomniac-> or chroots
<trekkor> btw, anybody have any idea why grub says something like partitions (all of them!) are unmountable?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: which technology? xen?
<Insomniac-> xen, vmware, chroot, bochs, etc, etc
<trekkor> is it because i refused to install to /dev/hda and preferred one partition?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i think i can't use my tuner from a virtual machine
<thoreauputic> back later
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i tried qemu. i am not so pleased (although it's cool a concept)
<Insomniac-> trekkor: i've seen some programs to share devices
<Insomniac-> there's some network multimedia framework on kde-apps.org
<Insomniac-> see if that works
<trekkor> wow... would xen support third party apps which support further device sharing?
<Insomniac-> it looks very interesting and supports tv cards iirc
<trekkor> Insomniac-: is it some sort of accessing devices network-wise?!
<trekkor> Insomniac-: that would be wonderful
<Insomniac-> it's on the first or second page of the highest rated stuff
<Insomniac-> yes something like that
<Insomniac-> i'm not sure how stable it is
<trekkor> Insomniac-: wow! never heard of that. thanks a lot.
<trekkor> Insomniac-: however, i suppose it's much slower...
<Insomniac-> i don't know
<Insomniac-> could be very fast if it's on the same machine
<Insomniac-> one way to find out...
<trekkor> :)
<trekkor> right
<trekkor> thanks
<Insomniac-> hmm can't seem to connect to kde-files.org
<Insomniac-> or kde-apps.org
<Kibou> me neither
<Insomniac-> someone broke something somewhere
<LeeJunFan> wow, superkaramba sucks more now than last time I tried it. Doesn't install anything, doesn't remove it's lockfile.
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: what is karamba, after all?
<Insomniac-> trekkor: also, you could just pipe the device through netcat
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: fancy desktop apps which are supposed to be functional in some manner, like gkrellm type stuff, cpu, disk, net load, mail, weather, etc.
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: oh, i see. nice.
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i am not familiar with whatever netcat is or does
<Insomniac-> do you know what cat is?
<Insomniac-> or using pipes?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: sure
<trekkor> Insomniac-: yes
<Insomniac-> netcat is a program that allows you to pipe stuff over tcp connections
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i use them in my bash scripts, for god's sake :)
<Insomniac-> i could for example tar my rootfs through netcat and untar on another machine
<Insomniac-> as a easy way to clone my setup
<trekkor> Insomniac-: wow. didn't know that was possible.
<Insomniac-> there are all kind of ingenious little shell applications :)
<Insomniac-> kinds*
<trekkor> Insomniac-: but what type of network protocol do i need to use? samba?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: right
<Insomniac-> just tcp
<Insomniac-> you tell netcat on one machine to listen on a port
<trekkor> Insomniac-: you mean... all i need is for the other computer to be ssh-able?
<trekkor> ohh
<Insomniac-> and netcat on the other machine to send to the first machine on the specified port
<trekkor> Insomniac-: right
<Insomniac-> basically
<Insomniac-> you're sending unencrypted information though
<Insomniac-> so be careful what you send over the internet or other untrusted networks
<Insomniac-> note that ssh has encrypted file transfer protocols
<trekkor> Insomniac-: got it
<manveru> Insomniac-: how about using sshfs? :)
<Insomniac-> but netcat is better in this case because unencrypted is much faster
<trekkor> Insomniac-: are you familiar with sshfs?
<trekkor> manveru :)
<trekkor> manveru: just what i was saying
<Insomniac-> haven't used it but i can imagine what it does
<Insomniac-> you can use the fish kio_slave in kde
<manveru> i use it everyday for work :)
<ilba7r> hi how can i check my installed wireless driver version. I have ipw2200 card but do not know which driver version i have
<manveru> yeah, fish is much better if you just wanna copy something quick
<Insomniac-> type fish://hostname to browse remote ssh connections with konqueror
<trekkor> Insomniac-: sshfs is system-wide, not kde-only
<trekkor> i doubt kio_slave works under bash
<Insomniac-> trekkor: i know but i don't see the point of mounting stuff over ssh
<Insomniac-> in bash you can transfer stuff using scp
<trekkor> Insomniac-: this way my gaim folder is on just one computer and i can mount it from whichever computer i want over my lan
<trekkor> Insomniac-: ... and use it for gaim
<Insomniac-> trekkor: you could also do that with a unencrypted protocol which is much faster and causes less cpu load
<trekkor> Insomniac-: like...?
<manveru> hey guys... for every task there is the right tool
<Insomniac-> or you could just ssh into that machine and have gaim display on your local machine
<Insomniac-> trekkor: nfs or smb, or ...
<Insomniac-> exactly
<trekkor> Insomniac-: the latter solution is not as fast as running gaim locally
<trekkor> Insomniac-: they say nfs should be considered obsolete as it's quite insecure
<manveru> i very much prefer sshfs for continous work on a machine... but fish is good for quick tasks...
<Insomniac-> trekkor: when using it over a trusted lan it's a viable and efficient solution
<trekkor> Insomniac-: right
<thoreauputic_> trekkor: nfs is fine locally behind a router/firewall
<trekkor> btw, which integrated security solution would you recommend me for ubuntu?
<Insomniac-> can't recommend one because i don't use any
<trekkor> i don't want to spend time to think on every security details
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i just want to be prompted by a single app
<Insomniac-> i don't want to be prompted by any app
<trekkor> Insomniac-: (depending on a lot other apps, all right)
<Insomniac-> i have a hardware router so i don't need a firewall
<trekkor> Insomniac-: well, notified then
<Insomniac-> well what info do you want to be notified of?
<Insomniac-> you can use metamonitor to prompt you of logfile changes
<thoreauputic_> heh =- tail -f /var/log/messages <grin>
<trekkor> Insomniac-: does the metamonitor feel when some changes are really relevant?
<Insomniac-> you can specify what you want to be displayed
<trekkor> well, "feel"
<Insomniac-> take metamonitor for a spin
<Insomniac-> see if you like it
<trekkor> Insomniac-: what do you think of bastille?
<Insomniac-> what's that?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: some integrator of security stuff
<thoreauputic_> trekkor: bastille is good way to tie yourself in knots, unless you understand all the options
<Insomniac-> trekkor: i don't use any integrated security programs
<trekkor> thoreauputic_: that is, to render your lan useless (too much limited)?
<Insomniac-> i write initscripts
<thoreauputic_> trekkor: it locks things down all right, but you run the risk of locking yourself in totally :)
<trekkor> Insomniac-: "i write initscripts" means to me "code duplication"
<Insomniac-> maybe
<trekkor> Insomniac-: why shouldn't there be some collections of such scripts
<Insomniac-> to me it means i know what i'm doing
<Insomniac-> sure you can use a firewall gui but it's better if you understand what iptables is and does
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i myself know what i am doing (at least sometimes), but it takes too much time... and too much repetitive work
<thoreauputic_> trekkor: guarddog is pretty good as an iptables front-end
<Insomniac-> trekkor: once you have written an initscript you can take it anywhere and make minor adjustments, what repetitive work are you referring to?
<trekkor> thoreauputic_: even shorewall is considered an iptables front-end... it's just that it needs its own front-end :D
<thoreauputic_> trekkor: heh - well guarddog has a nice friendly GUI :)
<trekkor> Insomniac-: maintenance. i wrote some scripts for mandriva... now i have to adapt them to ubuntu.
<Insomniac-> trekkor: i'm not saying my way is better but merely saying why i don't use any gui or integrated solution
<trekkor> thoreauputic_: ok, but do you agree to what i just said, that shorewall itself needs a frontend? :)
<thoreauputic_> trekkor: I haven't used it , but I get your point :)
<trekkor> Insomniac-: plus one can never face all tiny details
<Insomniac-> trekkor: then you're not very good at writing initscripts ;)
<trekkor> Insomniac-: it's always better for specialists to fight all those details and then come up with a killer app
<Insomniac-> trekkor: why not?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i'll tell you why
<Insomniac-> i put everything on default deny and then add exception rules for what is allowed
<trekkor> Insomniac-: mandriva has such a tool
<trekkor> Insomniac-: which deals which all sorts of details i bet you never address in your scripts
<trekkor> Insomniac-: this is what i am talking about
<Insomniac-> i'd like to hear them
<trekkor> Insomniac-: there are too many traps
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i don't want to spend my lifetime detecting them
<Insomniac-> trekkor: if you don't understand your security setup, how do you know it is secure?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: default deny is the best approach, but, for instance, can you default deny the execution of absolutely any app, except for the ones you want executed? and if so, how?
<Insomniac-> yes i can
<Insomniac-> the are several kernel patches that can do that
<trekkor> Insomniac-: why is it not supported in the mainstream kernel then?
<Insomniac-> however it's a time consuming ***** to set that up
<trekkor> Insomniac-: it should be considered important
<Insomniac-> trekkor: don't ask me i don't write kernels
<trekkor> Insomniac-: see?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: "time consuming"... which comes to my point.
<trekkor> :)
<trekkor> Insomniac-: admit it!\
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: probably because it's easier to just chmod -R o-x /usr/bin
<dv> the control center is very buggy in breezy
<Insomniac-> trekkor: not all security stuff is as hard to setup as kernel stuff
<Insomniac-> firewalls for example are easy
<dv> is this breezy only, or is this a known kde 3.4 problem
<dv> ?
<Insomniac-> chroots help
<dv> I mean stuff like http://dv.dword.org/stuff/kde-control-center-2.png (note the missing "administrator mode" button)
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: just like in windows it's easier to just "format c:" (esr advises so for quick solution to most windows problems)
<Insomniac-> but basically it comes down to using secure software
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: wth? chmod does not erase your OS.
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: in windows to secure a system remove plug from wall.
<kkathman> lol
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: mornin'
<trekkor> Insomniac-: then AGAIN, what kind of kernel is that which doesn't allow setting limits on a PER USER basis?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i simply can't find any way to do that
<Insomniac-> try the grsecurity patches
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: what exactly are you trying to limit?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: and some users are crashing my server because of this
<Insomniac-> i forgot what the other one was called
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: ram
<Insomniac-> trekkor: if you just want to limits cpu/ram/disk usage take a look at /etc/security/limits.conf
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: ulimit
<trekkor> Insomniac-: see? patches again :)
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: no patches.
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: nah, ulimit is USELESS
<Insomniac-> no that's the default kernel
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: good morning to you :)
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: it's a HUGE difference between "per user" and "per [process belonging to a certain]  user"
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: HUGE
<Insomniac-> trekkor: still i fail to see how your integrated solution is a better one
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: they all believe they can do it with ulimit, but ulimit does nothing. not even when it actually works, that is. :)
<Insomniac-> ulimit works as advertized
<Insomniac-> does a nice job of preventing forkbombs and such
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: If you limit any user from using all your ram who cares if they use all THEIR alloted ram on one app or 100?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: an integrated security solution is a nice solution just as it is nice to gather a kernel and some libs and call it a system before trying to use a computer (lest you should end up trying to assemble your apps piece by piece).
<trekkor> s/before/rather\ than/
<Insomniac-> trekkor: if you want to trust your security to something you don't understand then go ahead
<trekkor> oops
<trekkor> forget about the regexp
<trekkor> Insomniac-: no, not to something i don't understand
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i want a gkrellm of security
<thompa> hi, im on an ubuntu system and want kubuntu desktop
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i may not understand how some of the displayed variables are gathered, but at least i know the variables
<LeeJunFan> thompa: install kubuntu-desktop
<thompa> i want kde 3.5
<dv> thompa, just install the package kubuntu-kdesktop
<dv> ah kubuntu-desktop
<hara|afk> hey all
<hara> how can I change locale from en_US.UTF8 to en_US.iso8859-1
<Insomniac-> trekkor: it's a bad idea to automatically profile the syscalls you want to allow programs to use
<thompa> and there are a bunch of dependencies
<LeeJunFan> thompa: first you'll have to add 'deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main' to /etc/apt/sources.list, then install kubuntu-desktop
<Insomniac-> sure it works but it's not secure
<trekkor> Insomniac-: what would you advice instead?
<thompa> i did that
<dv> LeeJunFan, I guess this is totally unstable right now?
<Insomniac-> trekkor: either setup proper kernel security or don't bother using it
<Insomniac-> whichever fits the situation
<LeeJunFan> dv: not totally, There are a few small issues with 3.5 but I've been using it since the day it came out.
<dv> Insomniac-, if you want security, openbsd might be a better choice anyway :)
<hara> nevermind, i foudn it
<Insomniac-> dv: probably
<trekkor> "trekkor: If you limit any user from using all your ram who cares if they use all THEIR alloted ram on one app or 100?" -- that is exactly my point!
<thompa> synaptic says cant upgrade , should i just force apt
<dv> LeeJunFan, some good reasons for 3.5 over 3.4?
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: ^^
<LeeJunFan> dv: don't really have any. The changes are minimal.
<thompa> depends on akregator, kaddressbook, pim etc
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: and that is exactly what i CAN'T do with ulimit! :)
<dv> then thompa, forcing 3.5 wont pay off maybe
<dv> I mean the efforts to get 3.5 instead 3.4
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: that's exactly what ulimit does.
<thompa> i have a clean install of ubuntu, and added the 3.5 main
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: or on a group.
<thompa> should i remove it thenuess install kubuntu i g
<thompa> then upgrade to 3.5
<trekkor> "Insomniac- trekkor: if you want to trust your security to something you don't understand then go ahead" -- (continuing my line of reasoning) i already do this by using a kernel i don't understand. linux.
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: i am sorry, but i have to disagree: ulimit only limits the ram used by each process of a user.
<kkathman> thompa: you might wish to postpone 3.5 until some of the apps catch up with it
<LeeJunFan> thompa: probably better to stick with 3.4.3 really.
<kkathman> yep LeeJunFan :)
<thompa> are there some problems?
<wimpies> need some help with sound. Mplayer works from console but any KDE app fails opening alsa
<thompa> how is kontact?
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: so, if the limit is, say, 50 mb, then, if that user runs 1000 processes, each of them using 50 mb, my computer is ****ed
<kkathman> thompa: yes many problems for about 80% of the people that have installed it
<dv> wimpies, maybe its trying to use arts
<thompa> crap
<Insomniac-> trekkor: if security matters that much to you, you might want to learn more, or even switch to something like openbsd which is built from the ground up with security in mind
<kkathman> thompa: its a transitional release anyway
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: in short, ulimit is a BIG LIE
<thompa> i read that konqueror pexceeds firefox and IE in speed
<dv> yes, its fast
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: limit the # of things they can run.
<kkathman> thompa: if you can get konq to work right
<dv> but I dont like the wallet
<wimpies> dv : probably but AFAIK it is enabled ('enable sound system' is checked
<trekkor> Insomniac-: btw, why doesn't ubuntu use a bsd kernel?
<dv> it just doesnt work, and it crashes
<kkathman> dv - fast but crashes..hmmm
<Insomniac-> trekkor: because ubuntu is a *linux* distribution
<kkathman> hehe
<dv> kkathman, not konqueror itself
<kkathman> right
<dv> but the wallet
<kkathman> well konq has some issues too
<thompa> is the problem with kde 3.5 in general or debian and 3.5?
<dv> yes
<kkathman> under 3.5
<dv> but i like it
<kkathman> thompa: 3.5 in general
<dv> quite slick browser
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: yes, i can limit the number of processes they run, but this is quite expensive; maybe i want them to use as many processes as they wish, as long as they don't occupy my ram
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: set the ulimit on their initial shell, ulimit works on the calling shell and processes started by it, if you limit the initial shell all apps started by it share it's limits.
<thompa> there are a few distros offering it default already
<kkathman> kde's platform was released, but many apps havent caught up
<thompa> Ark for one
<thompa> ok ok
<kkathman> thompa: probably Dapper will as well
<dv> wimpies, try killall artsd
<thompa> im mostly interested in Kontact
<dv> then try the kde app again
<kkathman> but by then, the apps will have caught up
<thompa> i need to get off outlook fast
<dv> thompa, 3.4 has kontact already
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: if you want security you should limit the # of threads too, I could easily bring a system to it's knees with a simple shell forkbomb if # of procs aren't limited.
<kkathman> the apps are NOT part of 3.5
<kkathman> many got left behind
<kkathman> even "core" apps'
<dv> I found kontact to be a little bloated
<kkathman> I dont use kontact
<trekkor> Insomniac-: well, it would be a bsd distro if it used a bsd kernel, so what's the problem? :)
<thompa> kkathman: what do you use?
<dv> I have yet to find something as fast and lean as The Bat (windows-emailclient)
<wimpies> nope, when I double click on an mp3 file and noatun starts up ... it does not play sound (also SKYPE is not working only mplayer)
<kkathman> its ok...runs fine for the most part, but takes up alot of resource
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: agreed
<ilba7r> is there a way to check which wirless driver version is installed for my wirless card
<kkathman> thompa: I use Opera for everything..browser, RSS, Newsfeeds, mail etc
<kkathman> but thats just my personal choice
<thompa> i need a calendatr
<thompa> for appointments
<dv> wimpies, what sound card do you have?
<Insomniac-> trekkor: that's just stupid
<wimpies> dv : something on board intel8x0 but It should work because I previously had a debian system and there it worked just fine
<Insomniac-> by that reasoning windows is a bsd distro if it used a bsd kernel
<kkathman> thompa: you might look at Firefox
<thompa> is anybody haveing problems with kontact in 3.5
<kkathman> Firefox has a plugin calendar
<thompa> i know firefox is coming with calendar
<kkathman> which I think is handy
<thompa> and thunderbird
<wimpies> dv : in fact I had to upgrade the system because a usb keyboard/mouse
<thompa> yep!
<kkathman> well it doesnt come with it, they are both addons
<wimpies> dv : my debian was too old
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: however, iirc, -- and yet another stupid issue of ulimit!! -- one can only limit the number of processes PER LOGIN. just imagine that! ulimit is more like some sort of machine gun for killing mosquitos
<kkathman> thompa: I just liked the idea of everything being in one place...and Opera does an excellent job of automatically filing my emails and feeds
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: you can also limit the # of logins
<thompa> do you use a calendar?
<kkathman> I need to find a calendar plugin tho...Im sure there is one :)
<thompa> kkathman
<kkathman> not really thompa..I use my outlook on my company machine
<thompa> oh
<thompa> im getting too many viruses
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: yes... but why does it all have too look like scratching one's right ear with one's left hand?
<thompa> can anybody tell me if kontact is the same in 3.4 -3.5
<thompa> or does it matter
<LeeJunFan> thompa: because they are meant to all work together.
<Insomniac-> trekkor: saying it would be something else if it used something else is kind of a moot point, no?
<wimpies> dv : Just tried xmms and first failed (used OSS) but then switched to ALSA and there it worked.  COuld this be also the case in ARTSD ?
<thompa> what apps are people having trouble with in 3.5?
<dv> maybe
<thompa> i like koffice and kontact and konqueror is all i want really
<thompa> but konqueror has been so slow earlier
<wimpies> no just tried to set it to alsa but does not work either.  I did hear some sound in my headphone but noatun and others still fail ???
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: plus it's terribly unpractical: just imagine: if i want to allow for processes up to 50 mb then i have to allow for just one process and one login for each user, so as to make sure my ten users will get along well on my 512 machine
<dv> thompa, kontact has a calendar and outlook supprt in 3.4
<thompa> dv: how so outlook support?
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: it is impossible to use that. it's very much inflexible
<dv> thompa, dunno. i just read about it
* kkathman wonders if anyone uses Firefox + Thunderbird mail ?
<dv> in a linux magazine
<kkathman> under linux I mean
<thompa> dv: i dont think so
<dv> kkathman, I do on the desktop
<thompa> dv: you have to use mozilla
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: we should just face it: ulimit IS USELESS. this is just why NOBODY uses it (except for people fooled by what it apparently promises)
<kkathman> dv on linux?
<dv> yes
<thompa> then import into thunderbird or outlook
<kkathman> dv: how well integrated are they?
<dv> oh, quite good
<dipnlik> hi all. trying to install a smbprinter, it is an epson c85 ( = c84) when I try to select the foomatic recommended driver, i receive an error message, can anyone help me?
<dv> of course the GTK UI doesnt match with KDE
<thompa> ive tried extensively to get mail and contacts into kmail from outlook
<dipnlik> message is: Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Epson-Stylus_C84,gimp-print] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation.
<dv> but thats not so bad
<kkathman> dv well thats to be expected
<thompa> only works importing into mozilla first
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: now, really: can you name any distro which activates *any* ram / processor / nr of processes ulimits at all?! not by default, that is, but at least at higher levels of preconfigured security
<dv> however you shouldnt use the gtk-qt-engine
<dipnlik> I am configuring the printer in administrator mode
<dv> its buggy
<trekkor> s/nr/no/
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: nobody really takes ulimits seriously
<kkathman> dv I didnt..I installed the firefox 1.5 from the site and just did a sym link
<dv> thompa, well, cant say something about it then
<kkathman> dv is there any diff if I get thunderbird from the web site, vs repos?
<kkathman> they are both 1.0.7
<Insomniac-> package management
<dv> dont know, I always got it from the package manager
<kkathman> ok
<kkathman> big diff with firefox :)
<dv> ff 1.5 supports svg, this is very nice.
<kkathman> much easier from their site .. and less buggy..though I know some people that actually got the source and compiled it..and say its very fast
<Insomniac-> the package manager won't know it is installed so stuff that depends on it will fail to install or it might try and overwrite your manually installed firefox unless you tell the package manager you installed it
<kkathman> Insomniac-: I would just be installing thunderbird only
<kkathman> not firefox
<Insomniac-> then s/firefox/thunderbird/
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: ulimit is only useful for protecting against some accidents (and that only in an accidental way!). nobody can use it under normal circumstances. and nobody should. in short: i hate ulimit (just because it gives the feeling "it does something")
<Insomniac-> kkathman: might be easier to apt-get source it and build your own .deb
<kkathman> Insomniac-: for thunderbird?
<Insomniac-> yeah
<kkathman> hmm... maybe I'll just stick with Opera then :)
<kkathman> lol
<dipnlik> opera _o/
<Insomniac-> well you can just install it, but it may cause package management headaches in the future
<thompa> sorry to go one about kde but, does installing kde 3.5 mean that it wont be updated?
<wimpies> how can I upgrade to kde 3.5 ? I added the apt source but what do I need to do ?
<kkathman> thompa: it would be updated sure
<kkathman> wimpies: dont go to 3.5
<thompa> kkathman: if  3.5 is in kubuntu but not official
<wimpies> kkathman : there is a problem system  settings.  The window does not resize properly and hence cannot see all info thouhg 3.5 could help
<thompa> i guess its 3.5.1 then next
<dipnlik> kkathman: why not? is 3.5 *that* buggy?
<LeeJunFan> wimpies: run kcontrol instead.
<thompa> wimpies: its a known  bug
<kkathman> dipnlik: the foundation is ok, but the kde apps havent caught up
<dipnlik> kkathman: hm
<thompa> kkathmsn: which apps?
<thompa> koffice?
<kkathman> thompa: almost all
<thompa> huh?
<kkathman> most certainly k-office
<kkathman> if you attempt to upgrade you'll get a list of all the apps being held back
<thompa> kkathman: but kde.org says its ready
<kkathman> thompa: yes the KDE foundation is final
<kkathman> thompa: kde.org doesnt control the source to the 1000s of KDE apps tho
<thompa> is kontact part of the foundation?
<thompa> i think kontact is ok
<kkathman> thompa: what's wrong with kontact under 3.4.3 ?
<kkathman> it worked for me just fine when I used it
<thompa> i dont know
<wimpies> leejunfan : thanx
<thompa> i have not used it on kubuntu yet
<kkathman> well crap why upgrade then?
<kkathman> lol
<thompa> i have not even installed
<Insomniac-> kkathman: the news part doesn't work here in kontact
<thompa> Insomniac-: in 3.5 ?
<Insomniac-> no in 3.4.3
<thompa> oh
<kkathman> Insomniac-: worked fine for me...the RSS and the News.but I didnt think the news reader was robust
<Insomniac-> "Library files for "libknodepart.la" not found in paths
<kkathman> so I used pan
<wimpies> I am still lost with this sound problem. From Kcontrol 'test sound' works but when I try to play a sound on an event (and test it) I get no sound ???
<wimpies> kkathman : I like pan too
<kkathman> yah pan is pretty nice...alot better than knoda
<kkathman> or whatever that KDE ap is I forget
<Insomniac-> the rest of kontact works fine here except for synchronization
<thompa> is anybody using an ipod with kde?
<trekkor> "Insomniac- trekkor: it's a bad idea to automatically profile the syscalls you want to allow programs to use" -- why?
<kkathman> Insomniac-: yeah I dont synch with anything..so that wasnt a concern
<Insomniac-> me neither but i'd like to have news integrated
<Insomniac-> trekkor: because it's a dumb approach to security
<thompa> well im not sure now 3.5 yay or nay?
<kkathman> Insomniac-: thats why I like Opera
<thompa> it might be ok if i fdont use office
<kkathman> all tied together
<kkathman> thompa: koffice you mean?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: why, again (i am really interested in the issue)?
<thompa> yes
<trekkor> Insomniac-: it's too much limiting?
<Insomniac-> trekkor: if you do it automatically it will allow too much by default
<kkathman> thompa: with the exception of Krita, Koffice was a dissappointment to me
<kkathman> I prefer OO2
<thompa> kkathman: i liked it on kanotix when i saw it
<thompa> lite version,
<Insomniac-> trekkor: the best security is achieved when nothing except the bare minimum is allowed to run what it is the box should run
<kkathman> thompa: it was ok, just a few too many crashes
<trekkor> Insomniac-: actually, how do i tell it not to run *any* process unless it belong to a list of allowed processes?
<Insomniac-> read the manual(s)
<thompa> kkathman: what version
<trekkor> Insomniac-: yes, the "default deny" approach. agreed.
<trekkor> Insomniac-: (it seems grsecurity only deals with 2.4) :(
<Insomniac-> grsecurity is not the only one
<trekkor> Insomniac-: could you please mention some others?
<Insomniac-> google
<Insomniac-> i forgot what the other one was called
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i mean, which ones do you use?
<Insomniac-> maybe it's part of selinux
<thompa> thanks guys, thanks kkathman
<Insomniac-> trekkor: i don't use any on my desktop machine and i currently don't run any servers
<trekkor> Insomniac-: isn't selinux bastille-linux?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: i see
<Insomniac-> maybe it changed it's name i don't know
<eriksti> hey guys.. how can I enable my wireless card in kde? everyone says it's easy in ubuntu with the network admin tool they have here..
<Insomniac-> still if you want maximum security it starts with using secure software, i wouldn't be running linux but openbsd instead
<trekkor> Insomniac-: do *you* prefer openbsd? do you use it? or have you?
<Insomniac-> i've used it in the past
<trekkor> Insomniac-: what made you leave it?
<Insomniac-> i don't run any servers anymore
<trekkor> Insomniac-: lack of desktop facilities?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: oh, right. so if you ran servers you would strongly prefer openbsd?
<Insomniac-> no, i'd use the right tool for the right job
<Insomniac-> if that's security, openbsd is on the top of my list
<trekkor> Insomniac-: right. thanks a lot for a nice discution.
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: have you looked at using PAM for limits?
<eriksti> how can you specify an access point for wireless connection in kubuntu?
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  thompa got my interest piqued..do you know the name of the calenadar program in Kontact?
<kkathman> calendar that is :)
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: korganizer?
<kkathman> lemme try
<kkathman> yep thats it..thanks
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: yeah, it's nice. Helps me remember appointments :) Can setup appointments and reminders with popup notifications and sounds, etc.
<Insomniac-> anyone know of a linux version of the sysinternals bluescreen screensaver?
<Riddell> Insomniac-: KDE has one, might be called redmond or something
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: if you install xscreensaver you will  be able to chose BSOD in kde screensaver setup under "Banners & Pictures"
<Insomniac-> LeeJunFan: thank you :)
<Insomniac-> always nice to confuse some friends with a screensaver
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: yes... :( same problems (thank you for the suggestion anyway)
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: I was briefly looking if there was a way in Opera to "call out" korganizer..but it doesnt appear there is :)
<kkathman> I guess I will need to be a little less lazy
<Insomniac-> LeeJunFan: installed it but i don't see any changes, do i need to relogin/update some cache?
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: hrm, I didn't.
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: in fact, from what i know, pam uses ulimits or something like that
<Insomniac-> pam uses /etc/security/limits.conf
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: I think so but I thought it applied them to the session when you did it that way so every app opened from within the main one would share the limits of the login session.
<Insomniac-> LeeJunFan: when i start xscreensaver manually it seems i can use it
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: looks like there's a hook package you need for kde, kscreensavers-xsavers
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: I had already had that installed somehow.
<Insomniac-> apt tells me that package doesn't exist
<Insomniac-> ah it's kscreensaver-xsavers
<Insomniac-> hmm it seems kscreensaver-xsavers isn't working too well with xinerama
<JakubS> i wonder why all gl screensavers use only upper 2/3 of screen
<kkathman> dv you still around?
<kkathman> ahhh guess not
<kkathman> any using firefox and tying it to their email?
<Tm_T> ?
<_guru> hi
<jager> bored bored
<jager> wish i had a job
<jager> who wants to hire me?
<jager> noone?
<jager> aww
<bhsx> Howdy!  I just installed kubuntu and was wondering if there is a apt-gettable nvidia driver, or should I just use the newest from nvidia.com?
<aeon17x> bhsx: there is, search for it in Kynaptic.
<jager> bhsx, you might look for the easy kubuntu script in the forums
<jager> made my life simpler the other day when i installed
<bhsx> thanks... i'm following the "unoffical" faq right now and can't seem to locate nvclock-qt
<jager> how do you install the xine-engine for amarok?
<jager> gstreamer engine keeps freaking out and telling me that another program is accessing the sound device
<jager> and irritating me
<jager> o i want to kill it
<Insomniac-> insomniac@dreamwalk:~$ apt-cache search amarok|grep xine
<Insomniac-> amarok-xine - xine engine for the amaroK audio player
<jager> oh
<jager> yeah :P
<jager> nice and simple, eh :)
<Insomniac-> gotta love apt :)
<jager> no kidding
<lordpatman> hi
<fatejudger> if you leave coffee inside your coffeepot for a long time, does it fuck it up?
* Riddell spots his bad language hilight going off
<Insomniac-> no but it does leave crap in it that can take ages to soak out
<Insomniac-> if it dries out
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: I just want to go back to sleep
<Insomniac-> as long as there is actual liquid in there it's no problem
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: I had to wake up early to register for classes
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: it isn't going to taste like shit is it?
<Insomniac-> no just leave some water in it for a while
<fatejudger> water?
<Insomniac-> to clean out the old coffee crap that sticks to your pot
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: ah, ok
<Insomniac-> if it's completely dried out it might become a fire hazard if you leave it running too long
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: I made a bunch, so I don't think it's drying out anytime soon
<Insomniac-> no problem then
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: I was planning on having to go register in person
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: but apparently you can do it online after you graduate high school
<Insomniac-> register for what?
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: college
<Insomniac-> oh
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: I used to go to the Junior College concurrently during high school
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: so I'd have to register every damn semester
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: stupid policy
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: this'll be the last time I register though
<Insomniac-> yeah someone should find every last bureaucrat and put em against the wall
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: since I graduate High School in just a couple of days
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: it's supposed to keep a bunch of people from taking their high school classes at the JC
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: technically you could graduate in 2 years if you did that
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: since College Credits = High School Credits * 3.3
<fatejudger> wait
<fatejudger> other way around
<Insomniac-> i'm not that familiar with the college system (i'm in the netherlands) but that sounds good :)
<Rayman__> any hints why I can't connect to my vncserver except from localhost
<fatejudger> yeah, I wish I'd started earlier
<fatejudger> Rayman__: can you connect locally?
<fatejudger> Rayman__: i.e. another computer on your network
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: you don't go to college?
<Insomniac-> fatejudger: our school system is a bit different
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: ah, I see
<jager> i <3 amarok
<jager> that is all
<fatejudger> jager: I'm with ya
<Insomniac-> fatejudger: that, and i'm almost 24 ;)
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: did you go to something like college?
<Insomniac-> yeah
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: what did you major in?
<jager> fatejudger: i just found projectm, whch makes me even happier with amarok
<fatejudger> jager: projectm?
<jager> i highly recommend it, if you haven't got it yet
<Insomniac-> comp sci though i didn't finish
<jager> you know milkdrop?
<jager> like the winamp plugin that kicks ass?
<fatejudger> Insomniac-: that's what I'm getting, plus an MBA
<jager> this is a port, and it too kicks ass
<fatejudger> jager: I have no idea what it is
<fatejudger> jager: what does it do?
<jager> trippy music visualizations that don't suck
<fatejudger> jager: oh, I like my music to play in a beautiful GUI program
<fatejudger> jager: my screensaver is the only visualization I like
<fatejudger> jager: mmm, Flurry
<fatejudger> Flurry isn't really compatible with KDE anymore
<jager> http://freshmeat.net/screenshots/46009/49208/
<fatejudger> it keeps jerking around
<fatejudger> it's really stupid
<fatejudger> ever since Breezy came out...
<jager> flurry, eh?
<jager> i don't think that i have that screensaver
<fatejudger> jager: it doesn't come by default
<Rayman__> fatejudger, not sure. am the only linux user and didn't bother to install a viewer on windows.
<jager> where do you get it?
<fatejudger> jager: Adept
<Rayman__> tried to telnet to 5901 with no luck, tho
<fatejudger> jager: Universe I think
<jager> ok
<jager> i'm all about the good screensavers
<Insomniac-> jager: does projectm have a ubuntu package?
<jager> and the cool looking stuff
<fatejudger> jager: I forget the name
<fatejudger> jager: rss
<_root> salve
<jager> impresses the windows using rommates :)
<fatejudger> jager: rss-glx I think
<jager> ok thanks
<_root> chi parla italiano?
<jager> sorry root, no :(
<Marco> ciao
<Marco> ok?
<fatejudger> Rayman__: firewall?
<Marco> allora che parla itasliano?
<Marco> italiano?
<jager> no parlo
<fatejudger> lol
<fatejudger> I speak spanish
<jager> hehe
<fatejudger> one time I helped somebody in Spanish
<fatejudger> it was really funny
<Marco> ok...i speek english then
<jager> i've helped a german before
<Marco> i need help
<jager> back and forth between irc and babelfish
<jager> :)
<fatejudger> I kept apologizing because I hadn't written it in like 2 years
<jager> what's wrong marco?
<jager> if i can help i will
<Marco> i woul istall debian packages on my kubuntu...
<fatejudger> Marco: that isn't a good idea
<Marco> why?
<fatejudger> Marco: it causes packages to break
<fatejudger> Marco: small ones seem to be fine though
<fatejudger> Marco: just don't install packages that other packages depend on
<Marco> mmm becouse i need to istall apache+ssl
<fatejudger> Marco: you can do that with the Kubuntu repos
<fatejudger> Marco: did you stick all of the repos in the sources.list file?
<Insomniac-> debian is nice to borrow source packages from though :)
<Marco> speak more simply...
<Insomniac-> enable the universe and multiverse package repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Marco> mmm ok so i go in that directory, i open the file...and then?
<Rayman__> fatejudger, not that I know of. :|
<Rayman__> then again, I don't know much
<jager> fatejudger: i don't see flurry
<jager> lots of new screensavers, but no flurry
<fatejudger> jager: it's called rsx-glx
<jager> yeah :(
<jager> i installed that
<jager> got new stuff
<jager> helios, solarwinds, stuff that wasnt there before
<jager> but no flurry :(
<Insomniac-> Marco: uncomment the lines for universe and multiverse
<jager> actually
<jager> none of the new screensavers seem to do anything
<Insomniac-> jager: do you have a xinerama setup?
<jager> wow yeah goo guess
<Insomniac-> i have the same problem
<jager> dual head geforce2 using twinview
<jager> rats
<Insomniac-> hardly any screensaver seems to work here with xinerama
<Insomniac-> geforce2 gts here
<jager> the stock kde screeners do
<Insomniac-> yeah but nothing else
<jager> even the gl ones
<jager> dammit
<Insomniac-> strange thing is
<jager> that sucks
<Insomniac-> xscreensaver works
<Insomniac-> but used with the kscreensaver module it doesn't
<jager> well what the fuck then
<Marco> ok thanx
<jager> oh well
<Insomniac-> something or somebody screwed up somewhere
<jager> maybe someday it'll get fixed :(
<jager> did you file a report?
<Insomniac-> jager: running kde 3.4.3 or 3.5?
<Insomniac-> no
<jager> 3.4.3 atm
<Insomniac-> same
<jager> shall we upgrade?  :)
<Insomniac-> i'm not going to
<Insomniac-> i avoid major kde releases until all the major bugs are gone
<jager> how come?
<jager> prolly wise
<Insomniac-> too many bad experiences
<zaventh> hello all
<jager> hi
<jager> everyone needs to go out and install projectm right now
<jager> becase it really kicks that much ass
<jager> best visualization plugin for linux of all time
* jager evangelizes
<Insomniac-> does it have a package?
<jager> no official package, alas
<jager> but yes
<jager> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-78179.html
<jager> the packages mentioned by chaumurky are what i used
<jager> and they worked fine
<jager> YMM, of course, V
<Insomniac-> as long as it's a package i can easily remove it if it doesn't :)
<jager> i had a bitch of a time with it
<jager> couldn't get it to work
<jager> i installed ubintu specifically becuase of that post :)
<jager> from mepis, not that different
<jager> and it worked like a charm, first time
<jager> go ubuntu
<Insomniac-> can i skip the xmms package when using amarok?
<jager> nope
<jager> it'll just sho up in amarok as an xmms plugin
<jager> you need it
<kadmin> Hello guys 'n' girls
<jager> hi kadmin
<kadmin> (-;
<kadmin> Hey
<kadmin> Hello people. I'm a newby in Kubuntu and a progressive newby in Linux. I'm looking for someone to talking about Unix & Linux systems. would any body like to talk to me?
<kadmin> ?
<insanekane> kadmin: talk about what ?
<kadmin> Ok, another question. Is here someone from germany?
<insanekane> kadmin: try #kubuntu.de ? or #ubuntu.de ?
<Insomniac-> jager: looks nice :)
<TooSad> where can i see a sources.list for kubuntu?
<jager> works?  cool beans :)
<jager> i love it
<kadmin> I would enjoy it to talk about the applikation The Gimp.
<jager> it was the only thing amarok was missing
<jager> now it's perfect
<jager> woo
<insanekane> TooSad: you mean you want to see where on your computer ? or you want more repos ?
<TooSad> uno like http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5467
<TooSad> no
<kkathman> anyone here using thunderbird integrated into Firefox?
<TooSad> i want to make a sources new
<LeeJunFan> so it's nice superkaramba is included with kde now, but what's the point when you can't download themes because kde-look is down? :)
<jager> yeah, why is that down btw?
<jager> anyone know?
<kadmin> must go. see you later people.
<TooSad> hola
<jager> kadmin: you might try #kubuntu-de
<jager> too late
<jager> ah well
<Insomniac-> LeeJunFan: not just kde-look but -apps and -files also
<insanekane> !tell TooSad about repos
<apachelogger> insanekane: it's #kubuntu-de btw ;-)
<jager> hey i have a question
<jager> i have a 160gm external firewire drive
<jager> that i'd like to mount on boot
<insanekane> apachelogger: aha ok :) thanks for the info :)
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: yeah, I noticed that too.
<jager> adding it to fstab fails becuase the filesystems are mounted before hotplug starts
<jager> what's a good workaround|?
<TooSad> i have replaced the sources.list with http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/5467
<apachelogger> insanekane: :)
<TooSad> and now?
<Insomniac-> jager: set it to allow users to mount and mount it in some login script
<Insomniac-> ugly but works
<jager> users can mount it
<jager> but!
<jager> since it is in fstab i get this ugly ERROR on boot
<jager> which sucks
<Insomniac-> set it to noauto
<Insomniac-> so it doesn't try to automount
<jager> does kubuntu do rc.local?
<jager> where do i put the script in other words
<LeeJunFan> jager: no. it's /etc/boot.d or something.
<Insomniac-> dunno i haven't looked at the initscripts yet
<jager> ok i'll just goodle
<jager> no bigie
<TooSad> the repositories of kubuntu are the same of ubuntu?
<jager> yes toosad
<TooSad> oh
<TooSad> tnx
<Kimppa> Hello. I was wondering if someone could help me a bit. I'm having troubles with my sound device(s). For example, I have to reboot X, to get Skype to work. When I put amarok on, it says it has some kind of problems with xine-engine, and therefore uses artsengine. However, if I try to play anything, I won't get any sound out - amarok just freezes. To get amarok to work, I have to manually change the sound engine from arts back to xine :-|
<Insomniac-> jager: you could make a initscript in /etc/init.d/ and symlink it in /etc/rc2.d/ as one of the last things to run
<Kimppa> skype won't work, if some other software has been using the sound engine
<Kimppa> I've set KDE to release the sound engine after 1 second of idle, but it didn't help
<LeeJunFan> jager: it's /etc/rc.boot - a directory you put scripts / exe's in that get run on startup.
<jager> hey thanks LeeJunFan
<Kimppa> any ideas?
<jager> that's just what iwas googling for
<jager> brb reboot
<insanekane> Kimppa: i have similiar problems ... i just disable sound, then re-enable it for it to work
<insanekane> Kimppa: my problem is for Engima (the game)
<Kimppa> how do I enable/disable the sound?
<Stele> turn off/on speakers?
<Kimppa> hehe :)
<Stele> that's prob too obvious
<Kimppa> I was referring to what insanekane said :)
<TooSad> hao can upgrade amarok to the 1.3.7 version?
<TooSad> how
<Riddell> TooSad: see kubuntu.org
<TooSad> mmm
<TooSad> i don't see the solution...
<arafat> TooSad: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<TooSad> ops
<TooSad> i have another problem
<TooSad> [4315464.025000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<TooSad> [4315464.025000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<jager> grah
<jager> i don't grok this rc.boot
<jager> if i run the script manually i put in that dir it mounts my firewire drive
<jager> but it does not run on boot like i thought it was supposed to
<poningru> is sitter in here?
<poningru> the kid from aus and on planet kde
<ninHer> hi alll
<Insomniac-> jager: maybe you need to specify /bin/mount instead of just mount
<Insomniac-> the PATH var is probably not yet available
<jager> script runs if i just do /etc/rc.boot/mountfire from the root prompt
<jager> oh i see
<jager> ok i'll specify paths
<jager> reboot!  :)
<jager> nope no worky
<jager> dammit anyway
<jager> i don't get it :(
<Insomniac-> check whether rc.boot runs before or after the hotplug initscript
<jager> after
<jager> already looked at that
<Insomniac-> what's your command line for mount?
<jager>  /bin/mount /dev/sda1/ /mnt/flash
<Insomniac-> hmm
<Insomniac-> oh
<Insomniac-> drop the /
<Insomniac-> in the device
<jager> ok reboot
<jager> hahahaah
<jager> this is fun :P
<u19809> need some help with fglrx drivers xorgs on breezy and settup up dual head
<u19809> need some help with fglrx drivers xorgs on breezy and settup up dual head
<tictric> Folks, anybody able to tell me how to bring HAL to default settings for breezy? After an upgrade from hedgehog that's become a bit _disturbed_
<jager> nope no love
<jager> dunno :(
<Insomniac-> jager: what does your mount line read now?
<Insomniac-> s/read/look like/
<jager>   /bin/mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/flash
<jager> that's the only thing in the file btw
<jager> just one line
<zaventh> tictric: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall hal" ?
<Insomniac-> jager: where is your rc.boot anyway? my system doesn't have one
<jager> i had to create it
<jager> under /etc
<Insomniac-> then it's not starting by default probably
<tictric> zaventh: what do you mean with that question thingy? And reinstall wouldn't touch existent modifications
<Insomniac-> jager: do this: ln -s /etc/rc.boot /etc/rc2.d/S99rc.boot
<zaventh> tictric: i was asking if you had tried it. I was under the impression a reinstall overwrote any existing files
<jager> sure
<jager> reboot!
<tictric> zaventh: If I want to reinstall ist I probably need to purge it beforehand because It will not touch existing configuration. But I don't know whats messing more round there. HAL or KDE?
<zaventh> tictric: you could try that... I'm not too versed in the HAL... Usually when I screw stuff up I reinstall it and it works =p
<tictric> I mean where's the settings that make that ****@!$ mount a cdrom to /media/cdrom0 or cdrom1 but complaining that media:/hdd couldn't be found.
<zaventh> err fstab correct?
<zaventh> hdd would be like your fourth hard drive
<tictric> nope, it's set to noauto
<tictric> That's why I ask :-)
<zaventh> how many you got?
<tictric> what, cdroms? hdc and hdd
<Insomniac-> tictric: setting it to noauto doesn't stop kde from displaying the media window
<zaventh> well... in my fstab on breezy my cd/dvd drives aren't in there
<Insomniac-> neither does turning off the kded media service
<zaventh> but they work fine
<Insomniac-> if you find out how to turn it off let me know :)
<jager> nope
<jager> still no love
<jager> i added a -t ext2 also
<jager> no help either
<Insomniac-> is /etc/rc.boot executable?
<jager> the dir?
<zaventh> er nevermind... wrong fstab =p
<Insomniac-> i thought it was a file?
<tictric> Insomniac-: yes but it also mounts it automagically. Which I don't actually appreciate
<jager> it's a dir with a single file inside
<Insomniac-> tictric: me neither but i can't find where to turn the crap off
<Insomniac-> jager: then you just made the wrong symlink
<jager> that's what i get for not paying atention :P
<Insomniac-> jager: usually initscripts all go in /etc/init.d/
<Insomniac-> with symlinks in /etc/rc?.d
<Insomniac-> with ? being a number between 0 and 6 or so
<Insomniac-> specifying at which runlevels which programs should execute
<Insomniac-> move your file to /etc/init.d/
<Insomniac-> and make a symlink in /etc/rc2.d
<Insomniac-> starting it's name with S99
<Insomniac-> so it starts as one of the last things
<Insomniac-> i think runlevel 2 is the default ubuntu runlevel
<Insomniac-> jager: you should write a proper initscript (use the current ones as an example)
<Insomniac-> which supports start and stop
<Insomniac-> otherwise it might not unmount properly if it kills stops before unmounting
<Insomniac-> eh stopt hotplug*
<Insomniac-> stops*
<Insomniac-> i need coffee
<Insomniac-> you just need a case statement with start and stop
<Juerd_> Hey insomniac
<Insomniac-> hey Juerd_ :)
<_macke> hey! i need som sound help please in kubuntu 5.10 breezy
<Insomniac-> jager: still there? :)
<mrj> i have a question
<mrj> i have on installation  chosen Macedonian language
<mrj> now i have used kpersonalizer to change my KDE Desctop of English
<mrj> but i still have all ohter stuff in macedonian, even the Consoles ...
<mrj> PLEASE HELP ME !
<Insomniac-> lol you selected a language you don't speak?
<mrj> no i speak Bulgarian
<mrj> though i am a bulgarian
<mrj> but Macedonia is a part from Bulgaria
<mrj> that was taken from us a long time ago
<Insomniac-> ah
<mrj> and the macedonian are nothing else but bulgarians, that think they are macedonian, but they speak bulgarian.
<mrj> that is like US English and UK English
<mrj> so i do not want any more to have my kUBUNTU in either in macedonian or in Bulgarian
<mrj> i just wanna have english kubuntu :)
<Insomniac-> i'd like to help you but i've never changed the system language before, i don't know which config file controls it
<mrj> so could you PLEASE HELP ME
<mrj> :) no problem
<mrj> what country are you from ?
<trekkor> Insomniac-: execshield?
<Insomniac-> trekkor: never heard of it
<mrj> trekkor:  ? what ?
<mrj> trekkor:  do you know how to help me
<Insomniac-> mrj: the netherlands
<mrj> Insomniac-:  ah - you have a lot of joint there :P
<LeeJunFan> dpkg-reconfigure locales
<LeeJunFan> I think.
<mrj> i am living now in Germany
<mrj> LeeJunFan:  thanks man
<LeeJunFan> mrj: no prob, hope that does the trick.
<mrj> i hope that too
<mrj> :)
<mrj> i am new user to kubuntu
<mrj> i used to work with slackware
<mrj> but i needed to reconfigure it every time when i install it
<_StarScream> mrj: i use slackware primarily too :)
<mrj> slackware RULLZ
<mrj> but is too .... much time to configure it
<mrj> and
<mrj> if you wanna have multilanguage .....
<mrj> :)
<mrj> just .....forgot about dre :)
<mrj> hihi
<_macke> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<mrj> but thought i now use kubunto i still LOVE Slackware
<mrj> that is my first love
<mrj> my truly love
<mrj> :)
<LeeJunFan> mrj: you might also need to install language-pack- and language-support packages, you should be able to find the ones you need with adept or synpatic.
<LeeJunFan> mrj: get out more :)
<_macke> can someone help me with sound trouble??
<mrj> LeeJunFan: i think i installed that kind of stuff already at installation time
<jager> hey Insomniac-
<jager> fixing the symlink allowed the drive to boot :)
<mrj> i was asked "do you wanna install ..blablabla package for support for your language"
<jager> thanks for the help dude
<mrj> LeeJunFan: i have another question bro
<mrj> why does the F* apt-get not working by me
<_macke> servers are down
<mrj> why ?
<mrj> all of them ?
<_macke> dunno just what i was told
<mrj> i just get a : connection refused
<_macke> yeah me too
<sio> oh... and there i am trying for two hours to connect
<LeeJunFan> mrj: also, might want to check here for some info on the langs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LanguageSelector?highlight=%28language%29
<sio> :p
<_macke> :)
<mrj> sio - lol
* LeeJunFan is glad I keep my own local repository mirror for times like this. :)
<mrj> LeeJunFan: thanks again bro
<_macke> can someone help me with sound trouble??
<mrj> and i thought that this kubuntu distro sux, because no one single repository seems to work
<Insomniac-> jager: also read what i wrote later on writing a proper initscript
<_macke> i get very very low sound! and i have maxxed volume in kmix and aslammixer
<LeeJunFan> us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be up.
<jager> where did you write that?
<jager> in chan?
<Insomniac-> yeah
<Insomniac-> scroll up
<mrj> _macke:  VIA sound on BOARD ?
<_macke> yepp
<_macke> Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<jager> blah don't see it
<mrj> _macke:  alsamixer - ant then look the last setting ......
<mrj> they are 4 of them
<jager> too many reboots no doubt
<mrj> VXD
<mrj> or VHD
<mrj> something
<mrj> you need to increase their volume too
<mrj> i have had the same problem
<mrj> shit
<_macke> macke@Datorn:~$ alsamixer -ant
<_macke> alsamixer: invalid option -- a
<mrj> that was wrong
<mrj> i just saw the alsamixer  - it is some new version
<mrj> ....
<Insomniac-> jager: http://tnx.nl/4341EZZR
<LeeJunFan> ubotu tell mrj about languages
<jager> thanks for the tip Insomniac-
<_macke> mrj: anymore tips?
<phrocker> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/build: File or directory not found. Stop.
<phrocker> what package install this directory "build" ?
<LeeJunFan> phrocker: linux-headers I think.
<LeeJunFan> phrocker: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<phrocker> not exist linux-headers-2.6.12-10-386
<phrocker> only linux-headers-2.6.12-9 :(
<emidio> Hi, I just finished installing kubuntu and wish to have more packages available to install. I am aware of synaptic but how to install it?
<LeeJunFan> try w/o the -386 part.
<LeeJunFan> emidio: you don't need that, use adept
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell emidio about adept
<mrj> _macke : no idea - i uset to do it throught alsamixer
<mrj> but still it is different i do not know
<mrj> and i do not have yet xmms to test sound :)
<mrj> ! xmms
<ubotu> I guess xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<mrj> ! xmms install
<ubotu> mrj: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<mrj> !xmms install
<ubotu> mrj: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<LeeJunFan> ooh, bad info for kubuntu, don't use ESD.
<emidio> yes but how do I enhance the database? Do I have to work on the file named /etc/apt/sources.list?
<mrj> !xmms-install
<ubotu> mrj: I haven't a clue
<mrj> !mp3
<ubotu> [mp3]  a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.11 Stopped
<LeeJunFan> ubotu: tell emidio about repos
<LeeJunFan> emidio: under adept menu "adept" you can "manage repositories".
<emidio> LeeJunFan: why manuals and also what you provided me with info, all refer to System Configuration -> Synaptic Package Manager? Where do I get it even if you say not to use it?
<LeeJunFan> emidio: just use adept for kubuntu, it's because ubotu is more ubuntu centric. Click the adept menu, then choose to manage repositories.
<LeeJunFan> emidio: you can install synaptic probably even from adept.
<emidio> do I need synaptic installed?
<LeeJunFan> emidio: no, adept is basically synaptic.
<emidio> ok. now I get this part.
<LeeJunFan> emidio: only it's made for KDE instead of gnome/gtk.
<kkathman> no...synaptic, kynaptic and adept are just front ends for the underlying system
<emidio> once I select Manage repositories, I get another windows with Type, url, Distribution, components. A list with all comments gray color. What do I have to do?
<phrocker> LeeJunFan, directory build is a symbolic link to kernel source (/usr/src/`uname -r`) :)
<emidio> Do I just select a line, right click and select enable?
<emidio> If so, what the criteria for selecting?
<emidio> Any idea?
<LeeJunFan> emidio: yeah, basically you want to enable everythign that's not a src.
<emidio> all deb Type, then right?
<LeeJunFan> emidio: yeah.
<emidio> once I have selected them I click Fetch  Updates, right?
<LeeJunFan> emidio: yes.
<mrj> LeeJunFan:  could you tell me repositories that i could add in /etc/apt/sources.list so i could have apt-get working ?
<Insomniac-> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<mrj> WOW
<mrj> THANKS !:)
<Insomniac-> don't thank me, thank whoever wrote/operates ubotu
<emidio> I am still not being able to find any package like xchat or mozilla-firefox. Is this possible?
<mrj> hey
<mrj> Insomniac-:
<mrj> Insomniac-:  i have used the example sources.list but i become a error screen
<mrj> or warnings screen
<Insomniac-> you become an error?
<mrj> should i post what i become
<mrj> yep
<emidio> LeeJunFan: how come I still do not find any xchat or mozilla-firefox package?
<mrj> dev/hdb1       /media/hdb1     vfat    defaults,umask=000        0       0
<mrj> /dev/hdb5       /media/hdb5     vfat    defaults,umask=000        0       0
<mrj> opla
<mrj> :)
<mrj> not that
<mrj> root@o106:/home/mrj# apt-cache search xmms
<Insomniac-> brb getting more coffee
<mrj> libflac7 - Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library
<mrj> kopete - instant messenger for KDE
<mrj> liboggflac3 - Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library (ogg)
<LeeJunFan> emidio: I dunno. try running sudo apt-get update from the command line, and see if you have any errors.
<mrj> amarok - versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE
<Insomniac-> did you run apt-get update?
<mrj> libflac++5c2 - Free Lossless Audio Codec - C++ runtime library
<mrj> libmodplug0c2 - shared libraries for mod music based on ModPlug
<mrj> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mrj> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<mrj> o become that
<mrj> and so on
<mrj> i will try
<Insomniac-> after changing the sources.list you need to run apt-get update
<mrj>     
<mrj> 
<bhsx> Hi there... I just autoconf'd a svn package and now i'm trying to "make" it.  Kubuntu is telling me:bash: make: command not found
<bhsx> is that possible?
<darkheart> bhsx: Try install build-essential package.
<mrj> Insomniac-: help
<bhsx> i'll try that, thanks
<Insomniac-> mrj: type this into a konsole: sudo apt-get update
<mrj> wow how have i changed my keyboard layout
<mrj> i was in panic :)
<mrj> a have typed apt-get update with the root
<bhsx> that did it, thanks darkheart
<darkheart> bhsx: np
<bhsx> not be a whiner, but why on earth would it ship without a working make?
<bhsx> that just seems like a poor choice
<Insomniac-> mrj: you should now be able to install the packages you're looking for
<darkheart> bhsx: Since ubuntu is actively worked on, most packages are up to date and the average user wouldn't need to build anything I guess.
<mrj> when i write sudo "kommand" a am asked to type my root password
<mrj> and when i type it it says : sorry, try again
<mrj> but my root pass is correct ?!?
<mrj> what that means
<Insomniac-> maybe that has to do with your keyboard layout changing?
<mrj> hm
<hugelmopf> mrj: even if it tells you, you are _not_ supposed to type your _root_ password
<hugelmopf> but the password of the user, who is trying to sudo
<mrj> aah
<mrj> :)
<mrj> thanks
<bhsx> are you trying to "su" or are you really using sudo?
<mrj> clever
<bhsx> i think users aren't allowed to su by default
<hugelmopf> mrj: i am not sure why it is telling you to type the root password. for me it just says "Password:"
<jager> i still don't grok the idea behind that
<mrj> yes it says me the same
<mrj> i am stupido :)
<jager> not having a root paswd i mean
<hugelmopf> guys, please read the wiki, there is a lenghty discussion/explanation about "root accout vs. sudo"
<mrj> but i still can not run apt-get update
<mrj> even when i typed the pass
<mrj> i become errors
<jager> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<mrj> rj@o106:~$ sudo apt-get update
<mrj> Password:
<mrj> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg
<mrj>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mrj> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release
<hugelmopf> mrj: if you want somebody to help you with the errors, go to http://kubuntu.pastebin.com and paste them there!
<mrj> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages
<mrj> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Packages
<mrj> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages
<mrj> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/multiverse Packages
<mrj> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg
<mrj>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<mrj> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release.gpg
<mrj>   Could not connect to archive.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.182). - connect (111 Connection refused) [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<mrj> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release
<mrj> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release
<bhsx> lol, or, um, just paste them here  ;)
<mrj> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<mrj> Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages
<mrj> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages
<mrj>   Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<mrj> Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/restricted Packages
<bhsx> stop
<mrj>   Could not connect to security.u
<mrj> and then the same
<mrj> thanks
<mrj> :)
<hugelmopf> mrj: you just made a mistake. you are not supposed to paste into the channel. please read above.
<jager> neat wiki article
<jager> thanks for the pointer
<Insomniac-> mrj: be careful using breezy packages on hoary
<Insomniac-> you can upgrade but it might also break stuff if you just install apps this way
<mrj> sorry for the PASTE stuff
<mrj> Insomniac-: what do you mean with breezy and hoary ?
<hugelmopf> mrj: are you using Kubuntu Breezy or Kubuntu Hoary?
<mrj> how can i see that ?
<hugelmopf> well, which version did you install? (when did you install your system?)
<hugelmopf> try "cat /etc/issue"
<mrj> breezy
<mrj> ubuntu 5.10 breezy
<hugelmopf> ok, then i do not understand, why all these hoary-sources are in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<hugelmopf> did you put them there?
<mrj> yes
<mrj> in this channel i was given the URL
<hugelmopf> please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list into the pastebin and i will look at it
<darkheart> Someone gave you the wrong list.
<mrj> and i have just downloaded the example sources.list file
<hugelmopf> mrj: seems like an outdated one.
<mrj> ok  hugelmopf  my name is Georgi Dimitrov
<darkheart> !tell mrj about sources
<hugelmopf> mrj: do you figure it out yourself, or do you want to post your /etc/apt/sources.list into the pastebin?
<mrj> ah i have posted already
<mrj> the ecample that i have downlaoded
<mrj> and the original sources.list file
<mrj> but i have had the same problem with the original
<Spudchat> kde 3.5 is damn nice
<hugelmopf> mrj: which country are you in? i will post you a correct source.list
<Insomniac-> Spudchat: not having problems with kicker crashing on logout and such?
<mrj> Germany
<Spudchat> the only problem i have is that it doesnt save my session between reboots
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: I don't have that problem on mine.
<LeeJunFan> Spudchat: don't have that problem either.
<kkathman> funny its like about 10-15% of 3.5 upgrades seem to go ok
<kkathman> the rest are major problems :)
<mrj> hugelmopf: i am in Germany
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: went' okay on my i386 and my amd64 installs.
<kkathman> you are part of the 10-15% :)
<kkathman> as you know..we got a ton of people that upgraded and had terrible issues
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: ah, it goes okay for 10-15% of the people :) It's probably got more to do with stuff lingering in the ${HOME}/.kde dirs.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: I dont think so...its more than that
<kkathman> most probs have to do with apps not acting right
<kkathman> Konq especially
<kkathman> those that got "left behind"
<Insomniac-> maybe it's an issue when upgrading kde while running kde?
<kkathman> I didnt even bother..there wasnt enough in 3.5 over 3.4.3 to make me bother :)
<hugelmopf> mrj: try that one http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/461209, do "sudo apt-get update" and if errors appear again, paste them to the pastebin
<kkathman> personally I'll probably stay on 3.4.3 until  4.0 or..until dapper comes out and all the kinks have been cleaned up
<Insomniac-> it could also be the qt 3.3.5 qlistview bug
<kkathman> I know that alot of people who upgraded, downgraded within a week or less
<Insomniac-> "Every Linux distro that uses qt 3.3.5 with the "qlistview" bug will have problems when a (kde)-application calls the buggy "qlistview" function of qt 3.3.5  Not only krusader but every (kde)-application that calls the "qlistview" function in the affected libqt3-mt library."
<mrj> again error
<mrj> hugelmopf: i am behind a proxy
<mrj> probably is that the problem ?
<Insomniac-> that explained one of my kde issues
<kkathman> Insomniac-: yep
<Spudchat> how do i list all the pci cards in my machine?
<ClayG> guys someone remind me how fast a t1 is?
<Insomniac-> Spudchat: lspci
<hugelmopf> mrj: yes, you will have to set up APT to use a proxy
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: one issue I have with 3.5 that's almost enough to get me to go back to 3.4.3 is that I have problems printing or emailing html from konqueror.
<Spudchat> thanks
<kkathman> Spudchat: lspci
<Spudchat> i was tryin pcils eheh
<mrj> hugelmopf: what config file should i edit
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: yes I have heard of many konq probs
<hugelmopf> mrj: i am looking for it right now
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: since the billing system I wrote for my company is PHP/Mysql based that can be a pain when I want to send someone a copy of an invoice.
<kkathman> lol
<mrj> hugelmopf: /etc/apt.conf.d ?
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  I was going to write a Billing System in PHP/MySQL recently
<mrj> hugelmopf: /etc/apt/apt.conf.d ?
<kkathman> just for me and my small company
<mrj> hm that is a dir
<kkathman> but I talked myself out of it
<kkathman> hehe
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: do you use any graphical database design tools..i.e. for ERD creation or do you do it all by hand?
<Insomniac-> hopefully fixed packages or 3.5.1 will appear soon
<hugelmopf> mrj: yes, some file in there. i am trying to find out, what you have to put there.
<kkathman> Insomniac-: I had thought there wouldnt be a 3.5.x at all....that 3.5 was the ONLY other release to be out before 4.0
<Insomniac-> kkathman: hmm
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: by hand.
<kkathman> Insomniac-: thats just what I gleaned from various discusssions
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: the only devel tool I use for mysql is ssh :)
<hugelmopf> mrj: look at this thread http://www.kubuntu.de/forum/forum.php?req=thread&id=593
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: what do you use ssh for?
<Insomniac-> if that's the case i'll also wait for 4.0 ... or 4.0.1 maybe
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: to ssh to my servers where the databases reside. I DO use quanta for web devel.
<kkathman> Insomniac-: I have heard conflicting info on when 4.0 was coming out too. All I know is that 3.5 will be on Dapper
<kkathman> LeeJunFan: yes I do also use Quanta+ version 3.4
<Insomniac-> kkathman: hopefully when it's done
<kkathman> lol
<Insomniac-> done cooking
<Insomniac-> hehe
<kkathman> Insomniac-: alot of people using linuix love to tinker and play..break things and fix em.  Me I like things to be very stable :)
<Insomniac-> same here.. i want to use my system, not continually fix stuff
<mrj> hugelmopf: thanks , are you German?
<mrj> i will look at it
<kkathman> hehe
<hugelmopf> mrj: i think i pasted something into the pastebin, which  might help.cannot try it though.
<LeeJunFan> yay! my customers past due payments are officially below my monthly income! I'm no longer more than a month behind in payments owed me! :)
<LeeJunFan> maybe my kids can get christmas presents afer all. hehehe
<Insomniac-> nice
<Insomniac-> can't you get people to pay up front? saves a lot of trouble
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: I bill up front, but there were a lot of people who still hadn't payed until the next bill came.
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: My new years resolution is going to be not to be a nice guy any more, and shut people off before the next bill.
<mrj> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Insomniac-> exactly
<mrj> WOW WOW WOW
<hugelmopf> :-)
<mrj> hugelmopf:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Insomniac-> get rid of people who don't pay up rather sooner than later
<LeeJunFan> I want candy.
<mrj> you ARE THE BEST !
<LeeJunFan> oh wait, that's BOW WOW WOW.
<mrj> BEER FOR EVERYONE !
<darkheart> I'm there.
<mrj> :)))))))))))))))))))))
<mrj> wooooooooooooow
<hugelmopf> heh... come on. that was only a minor problem ;-)
<hugelmopf> apt-get update worked now?
<mrj> shit and i have already tested it but not with http://proxy
<mrj> only with proxy
<mrj> shit
<mrj> a am so stupido
<mrj> :)
<mrj> I am
<mrj> yes yes yes
<mrj> YEEE
<mrj> worked
<mrj> i am so happy
<hugelmopf> we notice ;-)
<mrj> ja klar war dies
<mrj> yes indeed it was a minor problem
<mrj> but i was stuck with it
<mrj> thank you for the help
<mrj> hugelmopf:  do you speak German ? or are you from Germany too ?
<hugelmopf> (yes i speak german and am from germany) in case you did it with the "export" version: this is only temporary.
<hugelmopf> i.e. you need to add that "export ..." line to your /etc/profile to make it last over a reboot
<mrj> just a moment
<hugelmopf> if you created the /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy file, it will be fine
<mrj> i have encouraged an error
<mrj> with the line deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012)] / breezy main restricted
<mrj> but i have commented it and it works now
<hugelmopf> mrj: if you have a fairly fast connection, you might as well remove that line
<mrj> aha
<mrj> i have let's say 1-2 Mbyte/s
<mrj> :)
<mrj> not Mbit - Mbyte
<mrj> !:)
<ubotu> mrj: Syntax error in line 1
<mrj> is that fast enough :)
<hugelmopf> sure is. ;-)
<mrj> thank you gyus
<mrj> hugelmopf: danke dir kumpel
<hugelmopf> you're welcome. have fun with kubuntu...
<mrj> hugelmopf:  how am i supposed to create the proxy file
<mrj> what should i write within
<mrj> the same  - export bla bla bla ?
<mrj> or it has a different syntax
<hugelmopf> mrj: look at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/461227 but i have not tried it myself
<mrj> thanks again :)
<devman> is www.kubuntu.org down for the evening?
<LeeJunFan> I get it fine. kubuntu.org that is.
<devman> ok problems out from norway then
<slow-motion> hallo
<mrj> hey boys
<mrj> how to start the samab server ?
<mrj> i have shared some stuff
<mrj> i configured /etc/samba/smb.conf
<mrj> samba*
<Insomniac-> mrj: /etc/init.d/samba start
<hugelmopf> sudo that
<Insomniac-> eh right
<Insomniac-> i'm getting sleepy
<Insomniac-> heh
<mrj> :)
<mrj> thanks
<Insomniac-> kick me when i start giving bad advice ;)
<mrj> Insomniac-:  :) for you only free beer :)
<aaale> is there someone that got an audigy 2 or 4
<aaale> =
<aaale> ?
<mrj> me not
<mrj> :)
<aaale> :/
<cvardar> does anybody know GUI for subversion under K environment?
<Aapzak> evenin' leute
<jager> kdesvn
<Aapzak> thanks
<Aapzak> :)
<jager> esvn is a qt client
<jager> fwiw
<manveru> cvardar: esvn
<manveru> ^^
<jager> :)
<Aapzak> I dunno the question, but kdesvn is nice
<manveru> have to try that next time
<Aapzak> although svn is so easy, you hardly ever need a gui
<manveru> well, i'd rather stick with darcs
<manveru> but svn is prefered of quite some projects
<Aapzak> svn is lovely, dunno darcs though
<Aapzak> I recently checked out trac, which combines, svn with a project page, wiki and more stuff, pretty good combination of stuff
<Aapzak> thatone uses svn
<manveru> yeah, have some in use as well
<manveru> trac is pretty advanced stuff :)
<Aapzak> trac sites?
<jager> why does my opengl performance suck so bad?  my gl screensavers barely move
<Aapzak> do you have hardware accelerated opengl?
<jager> what are some things i could look at?  geforce2 dualhead, 7676 nvidia drivers
<Insomniac-> jager: nvidia opengl and xinerama don't play nice together, try without xinerama
<jager> supposed to be accelerated, Aapzak, but i can't tell it from watching.  it's sloooooow
<Aapzak> aha
<Aapzak> jager has xinerama?
<jager> think i'm using twinview rather than xinerama
<Aapzak> have you tried glxgears?
<Insomniac-> try without twinview, see what happens
<jager> yeahno references to xinerama in xorg.conf
<Aapzak> can you tell us your score?
<jager> lets try it real fast
<jager> 1 sec
<Insomniac-> Aapzak: glxgears isn't a very good test, it runs like crap here, yet quake 3 flies
<jager> it's running like crap :)  gears barely spin
<jager> should print a score in konsole, yes?
<jager> no score yet ... waiting
<jager> seem to reember it giving scores more or less immediately
<jager> no scores though
<hugelmopf> jager: it does not print a score by default. there is some awkwardly long parameter to enable that.
<jager> i see
<jager> grah 1 sec then
<jager> oh nice no man page
<jager> fuckers
<hugelmopf> glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Insomniac-> jager: i suggest using an actual opengl application instead of glxgears
<jager> no shit
<jager> hahaha
<Insomniac-> try supertux, that's a fun game
<Aapzak> :)
<jjesse> through odbc can i connect to two different databases for base?
<jjesse> so can i create a form that pulls information from two databases (mysql)
<jager> jag@stormbringer:~$ glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<jager> 2056 frames in 5.0 seconds = 411.132 FPS
<jager> that slow?
<jager> seems slow
<Aapzak> I think thats bad enough to say you have no hardware acceleration
<jager> i thought the nvidia driver enabled acceleration?
<jager> supertux &
<jager> ack
<hugelmopf> jager: probably the wording of that parameter is trying to tell you something?
<_frank> jager: try    glxinfo | grep direct
<Insomniac-> yeah see whether direct rendering is enabled
<jager> supertux is gl?
<jager> doesn't look gl
<jager> direct rendering: Yes
<jager> is that good or bad? :)
<Insomniac-> that's good
<_frank> jager: that's good
<jager> hrm
<hugelmopf> jager: you can choose the opengl-option of supertux
<jager> ah
<jager> let's try that
<Insomniac-> supertux --opengl
<hugelmopf> for me (no hardware acceleration) it gets _really_ slow when i use that
<Aapzak> jager, do you have glxinfo?
<jager> yes
<Aapzak> try :
<Aapzak> glxinfo |grep -i opengl
<jager> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<jager> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce2 MX/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!
<jager> OpenGL version string: 1.5.3 NVIDIA 76.67
<jager> OpenGL extensions:
<Aapzak> allright, you're not running the software mesa renderer
<jager> and that's good?
<Aapzak> yes
<jager> heh
<jager> good!
<Aapzak> but now we have to figure out why its slow. you use both heads on the card, right?
<Insomniac-> i think twinview is the cause
<Insomniac-> on my system opengl performance is very poor with xinerama enabled
<Aapzak> it probably is, try with only 1 screen jager and see what happens
<jager> i've run this screensaver on this configuration before though
<jager> last time i used mepis though, not ubuntu
<jager> sure i can do that...
<jager> gimme a moment
<Aapzak> I will :)
<Insomniac-> does X have any functions to enable/disable monitors without restarting X?
<jager> not that i'm aware of
<Insomniac-> i hate having to restart X when i want to use tvout :(
<jager> brb restart X
<jager> yet
<jager> yep good call
<jager> much faster
<jager> so what, do i just assume that xorg sucks at dual head and xfree is better at it?
<Insomniac-> nah
<Insomniac-> windows has the same problem
<jager> and yet this worked ok last week under mpeis
<jager> mepis
<Insomniac-> weird
<jager> that's what i'm saying :)
<jager> grah goddammit
<jager> mouse keeps dropping out, i think i need a new one
<hussam> Riddell: Hi, thanks for patching the kde 3.4.3 kdegraphics breezy packages. I know I'm pushing it but is it possible that you might update those packages as well? http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice142/
<Aapzak> I don't like screensavers anyway
<jager> i have to keep up with my roomies windows eyecandy ;)
<Aapzak> its stupid
<Aapzak> :)
<jager> granted
<Aapzak> energy consuming for nothing
<jager> still should work though
<Aapzak> yes
<Riddell> hussam: you're using hoary?
<Insomniac-> jager: do your screensavers work without twinview?
<jager> yep
<Aapzak> KDE screensavers?
<jager> non kde screensavers pretty much just don't work at all with twinview
<jager> dunno why that it
<jager> is
<Insomniac-> they do if you start xscreensaver manually
<Insomniac-> that's the weird part
<jager> hrm
<Insomniac-> somewhere in the link to the kde screensaver part something screws up
<LeeJunFan> jager: if you have to keep up with your windows roomies eye candy then the only screensaver you need is the blue screen of death one.
<jager> muahaha
<jager> brb restart x
<Insomniac-> LeeJunFan: that's one of the ones that don't seem to work with xinerama/twinview :/
<jager> grrrr
<jager> i nkow this should work
<runtema> what?
<jager> dual head opengl screensavers
* runtema is impressed by jagers technology
* jager sighs
<Insomniac-> yeah it sucks
<Insomniac-> if X only had the option to disable/enable the secondary monitor without restarting, it would be much less of a problem
<jager> i'm going to make thgis work
<jager> I SWEAR UPON THE GRAVES OF MY FOREFATHERS
<jager> hehe
<Insomniac-> hehe
<Insomniac-> i gave up
<jager> never!
<Insomniac-> i have to reboot into wintendo for most games anyway
<jager> fuck that too
<jager> that's why i have a game console :)
<Insomniac-> i don't unfortunately
<Insomniac-> did you see www.smashmyxbox.com?
<jager> i think i heard about it
<jager> some one filmed buying an xbox and smashing it in front of the sheep?
<Insomniac-> bingo
<jager> personally, i think that's fucking hilarious :)
<jager> sort ofa spendy joke though, eh?
<Insomniac-> not for them, people donated
<jager> shit that's even better
<jager> mauahah
<Insomniac-> there's a list of about 40 people on the site
<jager> brb
<jager> yet another X restart
<jager> nope
<jager> don't be jealous
<jager> i know i'm the fucking man
<jager> you don't have to beg, there's enough of me to go around
<jager> in other words, it works as expected now
<jager> woo
<Insomniac-> you figured it out?
<Insomniac-> cool.. what was the problem?
<jager> it's still less than optimal at 24bit, but it works great at 16
<jager> 1000000x better than before though
<jager> even at 24 bit
<Insomniac-> do the screensavers work with twinview now?
<jager> sorry, back
<jager> Insomniac-
<jager> go here
<jager> http://pwp.netcabo.pt/0150048402/linux/Multiple_Nvidia_Multiple_Head.html
<jager> try what he says to do
<jager> worked for me :)
<Insomniac-> ah.. thank you
<jager> skip to Chapter V (Happy Ending) unless you're just interested in his setup, which is admittedly cool
<Insomniac-> that one goes in my bookmarks :)
<jager> mine too
<jager> woo hoo
<jager> he even specifially mentions that he's running ubuntu
* jager nods
<jager> he sez: This has miraculously produced the result I have so long been waiting for: I can finaly have full nvidia HW acceleration in all monitors as well as Xinerama...  kool!! ;)
<LeeJunFan> jager: you should go scribe your methods on wiki.ubuntu.com
<Insomniac-> i wonder if it'll work on my machine
<jager> do it!
<Insomniac-> i'm using a matrox g200 pci card as secondary monitor
<jager> then go scribe it on the wiki for me ;)
<Insomniac-> and i'm using the vesa driver
<Insomniac-> because the mga driver crashes
<Aapzak> good luck on the HW acceleration jager, gtg now, bye all
<jager> does vesa even do gl acceleration at all?
<Insomniac-> doubt it
<jager> it works Aapzak, but thanks :)
<jager> later!
<Insomniac-> but i was picking parts for my new computer anyway
<jager> that dude on the website was using 2 dualhead nvidia cards iirc, he had 4 screens at once all gl accelerated
<jager> what a fucking stud
<ninHer> hi all
<adrianoc> hi all, where i download kubuntu ?
<LeeJunFan> adrianoc: www.kubuntu.org
<adrianoc> thanks ;-)
<jager> reading about this wiki now LeeJunFan
<Insomniac-> crap konqueror crashed try to view the video
<Insomniac-> there go all my tabs :/
<jager> i really dig kde
<jager> but i can't abide konq as a web browser
<jager> just doesn't do it for me
<jager> even when i finally did get it to play embedded vidz and shit it still wasn't as nice as firefox i didn't think
<Insomniac-> firefox is a bit slow here
<jager> just MHO tho
<jager> using 1.5?
<jager> much faster :L)
<Insomniac-> no 1.07
<jager> upgrade!
<Insomniac-> but the main problem is having too little ram
* jager nods
<jager> hat'll do it
<Insomniac-> this machine only has 512mb
<jager> 1.5 is noticably faster though
<jager> try it :)
<Insomniac-> nah i'll order my new computer parts first
<Insomniac-> stick 4gb of ram into it
<Insomniac-> and watch it fly
<Kibou> 512mb ram should be enough to run firefox though..
<Insomniac-> not with alot of tabs it's not
<Insomniac-> not with tons of other apps open its not
<jager> yeah i have 512
<jager> and it's nice and snappy
<jager> 1.5 is nice :)
<Kibou> I'm fine and I only have 256mb ram
<Kibou> it is.. yea
<jager> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99004&highlight=firefox+1.5+script
<Insomniac-> yesterday i got back to my computer and found firefox used up every last bit of memory
<jager> go there, use that script, it's dead simple :)
<Kibou> it's probably some memory leak somewhere..
<jager> rumour has it that 1.5 has one too
<Insomniac-> yeah
<jager> :*(
<Insomniac-> i'm going to run firefox under a different user with memory limits
<Insomniac-> i hate waiting 5 minutes just to login and kill whatever is causing it
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: ulimit doesn't work though :)
<Insomniac-> LeeJunFan: the rss limit in /etc/security/limits.conf doesn't cut it?
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: I was being an ass, after the discussion we had with that guy earlier about ulimit.
<LeeJunFan> was you wasn't it?
<Insomniac-> hehe i stopped taking him serious when he asked why ubuntu didn't use a bsd kernel
<Insomniac-> yeah
<Insomniac-> seriously*
<jager> ubuntu/hurd :)
<dat21> Hmmm "uic was not found - set QTDIR put it in your PATH ?" any one know which package contains uic?
<LeeJunFan> Insomniac-: yeah, I just ignored him after a while too.
<kerian> shouldn't that be part of the kdevelop packages? or does it have its own package
<triode> installing LMMS how? http://lmms.sourceforge.net/
<dat21> It is installing quite a few packages that are dependancies for kdevelop, it may do it, I'll give it a go.
<triode> should I just try adding the ftp listed under download/ubuntu to the apt sources.list?
<Insomniac-> jager: is your screensaver problem gone as well?
<kerian> hmm... I don't appear to have uic... and i've installed kdevelop.. that's kinda odd actually
<Insomniac-> which generates less heat (and therefore also less noise), the current crop of amds or intels?
<dat21> Nope, still no uic, infact all I'm trying to do is install codeine, are there any debs out and about.
<jager> does kopete 0.10.4 not support msn messenger?
<jager> or did i just forget my passwd?  :D
<Insomniac-> i'm using 0.10.4 with msn right now
<dat21> Password I think
<jager> wonder how you reset yer passwd then
<jager> heheh
<_StarScream> when is KDe 3.5 coming out for PPC ?
<dat21> you can reset your pass on the msn webpages
<jager> i think i lied about my area
<jager> hahaha
<jager> jesus
<jager> i'm browsing around msn.com nad i get SO MANY certificate warnings
<jager> what a bunch of knobs
<jager> i expect it from OSS sorts of websites because certs cost money
<jager> but this is MSFT
<jager> idiots
<Insomniac-> if it costs them money but generates none they don't even try to make something decent
<jager> except that they want us all to buy software services from them over the web, so they should at least have the appearance of giving a shit about it
<jager> not that i care, since i'm not giving them another dime ever if i can help it
<Insomniac-> nope, they just trust on their vendor lock-in business model
<jager> seems to be working out ok for them
<jager> hehe
<Insomniac-> and when competition does pop up somewhere they start offering discounts
<jager> hahaha they sent me an email explaining how to reset my email passwd
<jager> to my hotmail address i dunno the passwd for
<jager> nice
<jager> think i'm just SOL
<kerian> dat21: found the uic packages qt3-dev-tools
<Knowerrors> anybody here running firefox 1.5?
<jager> i am
<kerian> that will install uic, qmake and moc
<Knowerrors> jager: how did you install it? (from mozilla site, a deb, or other...)
<jager> some script from the forums
<jager> 1 sec
<jager> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99004&highlight=arnieboy+firefox+1.5+script
<jager> same dude that did automatix, which also rules
<jager> plus he uses a picture of kurt cobain as his avatar, which rules even more
<Knowerrors> Yeah, that same guy has a howto on enabling DRI for savage cards, good stuff
<dat21> Thanks Kerian
<Knowerrors> jager so it installed fine for you eh, did it overwrite 1.07?  and wonder if we can use the official deb still later on when it hits repos>
<jager> it does remove 1.07, yes
<jager> it makes firefox repo independent.
<jager> the sequence of events is as follows:
<Coolio10> hi
<jager> 1) closes all instances of firefox
<jager> 2) downloads firefox 1.5
<jager> 3) untars the package
<jager> 4) copies it to /opt/
<jager> 5) copies all existing plugins of firefox 1.0.7 to firefox 1.5
<jager> 6) removes firefox 1.0.7
<Coolio10> just had my first kubuntu install yesterday and it wasnt pretty!
<jager> 7) backs up the .mozilla (user settings directory)
<jager> 7) removes the firefox 1.0.7 shortcut (if any) from /usr/bin
<jager> 8) installs the firefox 1.5 shortcut in /usr/bin
<jager> 9) runs firefox 1.5 once to create a fresh settings (.mozilla) directory
<jager> 10) closes all windows of firefox 1.5
<jager> 11) copies bookmarks, history, cookies etc from the backup directory to the new .mozilla directory.
<djk_> jager: ever wondered if dave grohl did kurt in?
<jager> never even crossed my mind
<jager> but now that you mention it he is a lot more famous now
<jager> hmmmmmmm
<Coolio10> i already fixed my mbr but how do i remove the partitions made by kubuntu?
<jager> fdisk :)
<Coolio10> how?
<kerian> it sorta depends on what else you're running on the machine
<djk_> jager: it's just interesting that novoselic then turned into a politician, leaving the music business, and dave grohl turned into the frontman of a new band, which of course made money due to him being connected with nirvana..
<Coolio10> windows
<kerian> 2k or xp?
<Coolio10> xp
<jager> btw Knowerrors that script removes epiphany, other things, things that depend on firefox
<djk_> jager: and that just a year or so after kurt got pwned..
<jager> man
<jager> too many conspiracy throries
<jager> too litle time
<jager> hehe
<Knowerrors> cool, I don't have epiphany, running mainly only kde apps
<kerian> kk... if I remember correctly... there's Administration Tools under Control Panels... one of the sidepanels for that is 'Disk Manager'
<kerian> I'm not exactly sure though... I've only run a Japanese Windows XP Version...
<Coolio10> nothing says disk manager in my control panel
<Coolio10> ok
<jager> control panel -> administratice tools -> computer management -> storage
<kerian> no... it won't be directly there... you have to open Administration Tools, or Computer Administrator, or something like that
<jager> then disk maangement :)
<jager> and people say linux is too complicated ;)
<Coolio10> i have administrative tools
<Coolio10> but no dsik manager in that folder
<kerian> hmm... is there another step in there?
<jager> control panel -> administratice tools -> computer management -> storage -> disk manager, Coolio10
<Coolio10> oh yea
<jager> :)
<Coolio10> thanks
<djk_> jager: i just find it rather weird. kurt wasn't even cold yet.. and obviously dave makes more money now..
<jager> np
<jager> i know windows far better than i siwh i did
<jager> wish*
<Insomniac-> mmm 2GB ddr2 ram modules
* kerian is more of a FreeBSD-ish guy... but kubuntu is a good fit for his new laptop
<jager> so what, i still hate the foo fighters, and nirvana still rocks the house
<jager> only thing is
<Insomniac-> too bad they don't fit on the motherboard i intend to use
<Coolio10> never use intelly hyperspeed!
<jager> if i was maried to courtney love i'd prolly eat a shotgun too
<Coolio10> it shuts off lots of windows services which you have to enable using services.msc
<djk_> jager: well, maybe she forced it down his throat..
<jager> she's crazy enough i'd believe it
<jager> she's nutz0rz
<djk_> certainly is..
<kerian> Coolio10: hehe... most likely not a problem on this board :)
<djk_> and a bad musician ..
<jager> that too :)
<djk_> jager: rather interesting that her only good songs were written by kurt ;)
<jager> pretty funny too
<jager> hehehehe
<jager> dammit i wish i could remember my hotmail passwd
<Knowerrors> USB Flash issue with kde 3.4.3, it automounts by ivman in /media/usbdisk, but does not show in media:/ or on the desktop, any ideas to fix?
<Coolio10> i have deleted the partition but how do i add the free space back?
<Coolio10> do i delete it?
<jager> i don't understand the question
<kerian> eh... the easiest way is just to make another partition
<Coolio10> then it will automatically add it back to c?
<jager> ahh
<jager> no
<mrj> hey
<jager> you need a 3rd party tool
<mrj> boys
<mrj> i have a problem
<jager> ms's tools aren't bright enough to do that
<kerian> oh... to add it back to C... that might be more tricky
<jager> look into partition magic, it'll do what you want
<cryogen12> has ne1 had any luck installing with a sli rig mine keeps freezing during boot?
<kerian> if you want the easy way, just make a new drive... call it D or whatever
<Coolio10> how to add back to c?
<Coolio10> tahst what i want
<jager> you need partition magic
<mrj> when i download skype.xxx.xxx.xxx.deb from skype site and install it with dpkg -i skype.xxx.xxx.xxx.deb
<jager> or something similar
<kerian> if you want to add it back to C, you need to use another tool
<jager> maybe qtparted would do it, from a knoppix disk or something
<jager> i dunno
<mrj> then it says that skype depends on a package that is not installable
* kerian continues talking on top of jager (sorry man)
<mrj> but it works
<mrj> skype runs correctly
<jager> np kerian, i wasn't really watchin either :(
<mrj> but the problem is i have now a broken dependencies
<Coolio10> is it norton partition magic?
<jager> thinkso
<mrj> and when i try to install another package it says .... bla bla bla run apt-get -f install to fix that or specify a solution
<jager> symantec, yes
<mrj> could you help me with alternate solution thu i do not wanna remove skype
<jager> yikes $70, that sucks
<mrj> anyone ?
<troy> hey, with kde3.5 installed I'm getting duplication when I insert a CD - 3.5's media dialog opens, and kubuntu's old 'mount and show' is also happening - is there a way I can disable kubuntu's old behavior?
<jager> hey i have a minor nit
<Coolio10> if i delete the free sapce from computer management what will happen?
<jager> the system settings control panel thingy is heinously ugly, how do you revert it to kde default?
<Coolio10> will it physically remove it or add it to somewhere?
<jager> you can't delete free space Coolio10
<jager> won't do anything at all
<Coolio10> ok
<kerian> mrj: does apt-get build-dep skype(whatever) do something here?
<Coolio10> dang there is no free trial for partition magic!
<jager> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh
<Coolio10> o yeah i forgot to ask a question about the kubuntu install!
<jager> now my stupid projectm stuff doesn't work anymore
* jager sobs inconsolably
<Coolio10> when it asks for hostname do i leave it defaulty or change it because i changed it and its asking me for login and password
<Coolio10> i do have a lan and router but whats hostname for?
<Coolio10> i changed it anyway though i have no idea what to do with it
<kerian> hostname is an ID for your machine on the network
<Coolio10> and thats why i removed it plus grub wont automatically boot after a certain time!
<cryogen12> has ne1 got a sli system to install without getting hung on boot is there a workaround
<kerian> various parts of the system will use that name to identify the machine
<kerian> hmm... can you remove the hostname?
<Coolio10> how do i find it or would i just leave it default?
<Coolio10> how?
<kerian> eh... easiest way to find it (for me anyways) is to bring up a terminal and type 'hostname'
<kerian> there is likely somewhere in kubuntu to set and view it graphically...
* kerian begins hunting
<jager> dammit
<kerian> still no love?
<jager> i think the changes i made to xorg kiled projectm
<Coolio10> well i dont have kubuntu i usinh windows until i learn more about kubuntu
<kerian> ahh
<Coolio10> anyway is there a way to add a time so it automatically boots a system?
<jager> time to revert i guess
<Coolio10> for grub
<kerian> err... wait... did you just delete the linux partitions?
<kerian> if so... the actual 'booting' part of grub has been removed... so you should probably fix that before rebooting
<Coolio10> yes i did remove that and just want to know how to add a time to next time i am prepared
<kerian> if you dont have another operating system (other than windows) on the box, you should be able to... I believe its a 'fixmbr' command
<kerian> hmm... literally... you edit the menu.lst file in the /boot directory, (it has an entry for timeout)
<kerian> then rebuild grub using grub-install
<Coolio10> wheres grub install?
<Coolio10> im nearly prepared to do it again
* kerian hunts around for a moment to check if kubuntu has a more friendly interface to it
<Coolio10> also is the hostname necessary and if i left it as default would it ask me for login or password before kubuntu launches?
<kerian> yeah... it's set to ask you for username/password on launch
<Coolio10> is there a way to stop this?
<kerian> you can turn that off in the Users & Groups dialog under system settings though
<Coolio10> i wont get to system settings because i dont know the login or pass
<kerian> err... how did you install without typing those in?
<kerian> somewhere in the install process... it asks you to set a password
<arlington> morning all
<arlington> well I guess afternoon
<kerian> 7am for me :)
<arlington> lol
<arlington> figures
<arlington> :P
<jager> goddammit
<kerian> ?
<Coolio10> well is login the username i set?
<kerian> yeah
<Coolio10> and pass is obviously the pass i set?
<kerian> yup
<Coolio10> i used that and it said incorrect
<kerian> hmm
<Coolio10> also when i type the password nothing is being writeen
<arlington> I wanna grab KDE 3.5 but I forgot what the command is that i need to access sources.list to write to it
<arlington> anyone remember?
<kerian> apt-sources?
<kerian> nope... not that
<arlington> I know it has something to do with kdesu but I can't remember the rest to access that file
<Knowerrors> arlington: sudon nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Coolio10> "then rebuild grub using grub-install" where is grub install just for reference when i want to add timeout
<Knowerrors> sudo nano
<Knowerrors> at the konsole
<kerian> Coolio10: usually you just use a konsole... and type in 'grub-install'
<Knowerrors> arlington: so open konsole, then sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<arlington> that was the part i forgot
<kerian> if you have the menu.lst configured properly in /boot/grub... it should just install
<arlington> where do I go to grab it then?
<Coolio10> so just add the timeout like you said and it should take it from there?
<kerian> arlington: you could also use 'manage repositories' in Adept
<jager> man, i dunno wf i did to kill projectm
<jager> i could just cry, i worked to get that going all damn weekend
<kerian> Coolio10: yeah... it will take a moment or two to load everything... be warned... don't make mistakes playing with the menu.lst
<kerian> broken grub -> unbootable machine in many cases
<arlington> I'm thinking I got it to work
<arlington> thanks
<kerian> same with any bootloader... then again... you could have Windows XP Home:Japanese... which putzes with the MBR on every single boot
<Knowerrors> Anyone know a good text recognition program, that will convert a scanned document into a text document?
* kerian swears under his breath
<mrj> hi
<mrj> :)
<mrj> i have installed a NVIDIA Driver
<mrj> with apt-get
<mrj> but
<mrj> i can not see much performance
<mrj> i have tested the Nvidia-xxx.run package from their site with SLACKWARE and it works excellent
<mrj> but in kubuntu after the installationj of the drivers i get no difference
<mrj> PLEASE HELP ?
<kerian> hmm... obvious first question... are you using the nvidia driver?
<mrj> i am using this http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Coolio10> kerian do you know why when i typed the password would not be written because i could type the login
<kerian> are you sure that it wasn't just not showing you what you typed?
<kerian> various utilities do that, to protect you from people watching over your shoulder
<Coolio10> im sure because after i typed the password it just made another space to type and i typed in that and it said login.password incorrect
<mrj> kerian: is that correct what i have used ?
<Coolio10> also is it possible to cahnge the default system booted for grub?
<arlington> probably a ridiculous question but anyone know where I can go to refind my password irc username?
<mrj> kerian:  the strange thing was that after i followed the instructions there was no /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop
<kerian> yeah... the default can be changed in the menu.lst too
<kerian> I dont remember exactly how though
<jager> man, i wish i know wtf is going on here
<Coolio10> ok thanks
<jager> now my screensavers work good even though i unduid all the changes i made, and projectm won't work at all
<Coolio10> ill try kubuntu install again and see if it lets me install
<mrj> kerian: and i just copied the file from the example of the site
<Coolio10> would it do anything to my system if i left the hostname as ubuntu?
<kerian> kk... well... the NVIDIA-Settings.desktop file should have been new, if you hadnt had a card installed there before
<u19809> anybody here use a ati card with a fglrx driver ?
<Coolio10> i will have windows and kubuntu on my comouter
<kerian> nope... hostname doesnt matter as long as you don't have another computer named ubuntu on the network
<mrj> kerian:  ?
<Coolio10> ok
<Coolio10> thanks
<kerian> sorry mrj... two conversations at once
<Coolio10> ill call it kubuntu isntead:-)
<mrj> kerian: no problem bro , just help me when you have time please :)
* jager upgrades amarok
<Coolio10> kerian is working too hard! Dont get mad if he takes a while:-)
<mrj> i am not mad
* jager seethes
<mrj> i am grateful of any help :)
<Coolio10> sorry just read that
<mrj> np :)
* kerian is mostly trying to remember how things are different between KDE 3.4 and .5, FreeBSD vs Kubuntu, etc :P
<mrj> i am starting to LOVE linux !
<mrj> :)
<mrj> brb 3 min
<Coolio10> i will love it once i get it wokring
<jager> don't work from xmms either
<Coolio10> i was addicted by looking at screenshots;-)
<jager> don't suppose anyone in chan has projectm working?
<kerian> mrj: is there anything funny looking (particularly anything about nvidia) in your /var/log/Xorg<something or other> log?
<digits> anybody other than me that has problems with libthread on amd64?
<mrj> kerian: did you see the URL that i gave you ?
<digits> it breaks kopete and kdevelop3 (some parts)
<kerian> yeah... I looked at that... I'm curious if it's still failing to load
<mrj> i am getting the nvidia logo before my kde starts
<jager> dammit
<mrj> and even the nvidia-settings which is grafical
<kerian> ahh... okay
<jager> i can see the fucking projectm skins loading in konsole when i run it from xmms
<jager> but notihing on screen
<kerian> mrj: what card do you have?
<mrj> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/461535
<mrj> Nvidia GeForce4MX440
<Coolio10> by the way kerian you said dont brake the grub using the menu.l1st or something like that or it will damage your mbr and computer wont boot but i have UBCD4WIN which fixes mbr and thats what i used to rmeove grub so i shouldnt have any worries:-)
* jager cries
<jager> i reinstalled 3 times to get it to work
<jager> :(
<mrj> Coolio10: just a day ago i have lost my windows partition and damaged my multimedia partition with grub .....
<mrj> so do not say ...
<mrj> :/
<kerian> ahh... okay... still be careful though
<mrj> i hate grub
<mrj> i love LILO
<mrj> kerian: did you saw my post ?
<kerian> yeah... it all looks fine
<mrj> kerian: the problem is that when i test with glxgears i get a reallz slow grafik
<mrj> really*
<mrj> when i was trying the NVIDIA.xxxxxxx.run driver from the nvidia site with slackware before , the glxgears was vervy very FAST !
<_macke> hey! what shall i write to give all users read & write acces to /media/hdc5??
<mrj> edit /etc/fstab
<kerian> you know what you might want to do? Since graphics settings are a bit of a black art :P
<mrj> _macke: defaults,umask=000
<kerian> you may want to load up that slack cd... and then just copy off the xorg.conf file
<mrj> kerian:  did you think it is because the xorg.conf file ?
<_macke> macke@Datorn:~$ defaults,umask=000
<_macke> bash: defaults,umask=000: command not found
<mrj> no
<mrj> _macke: you should edit your /etc/fstab file
<kerian> most likely.. the nvidia driver takes something like 50 different arguments... alot of them have to do with acceleration
<_macke> ohhh ok sorry bit of a newb with Linux
<mrj> example : /dev/hdc5 /mnt/hdc5 defaults,umask=000 0 0
<mrj> find the line with hdc5 and add umask=000 after defaults
<mrj> with komma
<mrj> :)
<_macke> should i put it under options in fstab file??
<kerian> mrj: things like 'Option RenderAccel true' inside the xorg.conf Device section, for example
<_macke> ohhh ok BIG thanx!!
<mrj> _macke: no problemo
<mrj> kerian:  sorry that i waas not answering
<mrj> kerian: should i post my xorg.file ?
<mrj> or just try with another
<mrj> brb 3 min
<kerian> kk
<_macke> mrj: should i restart or just logout to fix it?
<kerian> you can probably just open a terminal, and do 'sudo mount -a'
<_macke> ohh ok i just love Linux more and more the more i learn about it
<_macke> Thanx
<jjesse> !ntfs
<ubotu> hmm... ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<kerian> restarting is usually very-much optional in linux :P
<jjesse> does the live cd automount ntfs partitions ?
<Coolio10> should i use grub or lilo?
<kerian> whichever... grub has a few more options, lilo is a bit easier to understand
<kerian> they both are two stage loaders (which is kinda a downside to both of them)
<kerian> if you've got grub on there now...it may be easier to just stick with it
<_macke> can i alter the apt-get somehow. when i write "sudo apt-get install xmms" he wants DVD can i change it so he takes everything from the web??
<kerian> the other advantage is that it seems to be the default in kubuntu, so more people on the kubuntu boards are likely to be familiar with it
<larsris> I am about to upgrade my Kubuntu from hoary to breezy (to stay updated, generally, and to get KBabel to work, spcifically. Any common pitfalls? Any bad experiences?
<kerian> _macke : hmm... that sounds strange... do you list CDs in the apt-sources file?
<kerian> sudo apt-setup may also help here
<_macke> :) no..... didnt know about that file... where is it?
<kerian> either use a text editor and edit /etc/apt/sources.list, or use Adept and go to the 'Manage Sources' menu item
<_macke> ok. Thanx
<jjesse> _macke: just go to k menu -> run and type kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jjesse> _macke: it will ask for password and then you can change the sources list
<_macke> then i just remove the cd-rom from sources.list??
<jjesse> or you can comment it out w/ a # in case you need to update from a cdrom again
<_macke> yeah seems the better alternative! THANX
<jjesse> np
<kerian> I keep forgetting that you need to kdesu the text editor when editing system files in kubuntu >_<
#kubuntu 2005-12-18
<_macke> ohh did i do it wron when i did sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list??
<djst> seth_k|away: ping
<kerian> that should work too
<Coolio10> does anyoe think grub will install if i got an automatic rebuilder to fix my mbr?
<seth_k|away> hi djst :)
<djst> _macke: sudo is the gnome equivalent of kdesu
<djst> _macke: no.. sorry
<seth_k|away> actually djst, gksudo is the gnome equiv
<djst> seth_k|away: yeah :)
<seth_k|away> I see you noticed my blog comment djst :)
<kerian> sudo is the command line equivelent of kdesu :P
<djst> seth_k|away: just realized i was wrong about sudo :)
<_macke> djst: ok Thanx got confused there :)
<mrj> so
<mrj> i am back
<kerian> wb
<djst> _macke: sudo = generic, kdesu = kde graphical sudo, gksu = gnome/gtk graphical sudo
<mrj> and i have make something for eating
<mrj> it is delicious
<mrj> spaghetti !
<djst> _macke: and the "su" part actually stands for "super user" :)
* kerian is jealous
<_macke> djst: good to know
<djst> seth_k|away: yeah, that's why i logged on, to say hello
<mrj> :)
* mrj gives kerian one portion
<mrj> :)
<seth_k|away> :) it's appreciated djst, glad to know you're up and running okay! Is it working out better than Mandriva?
<kerian> which is odd... because the original 'su' program doesn't stand for super-user
<mrj> brb
* mrj eats a lot !
<kerian> it stands for 'switch user'
<mrj> :)
<larsris>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Half/Bee
<_macke> when i write "su" and enter password i get wrong password??
<kerian> su does something different
<jjesse> su is your password correct?
<jjesse> or the password of the first created users
<kerian> sudo emulates a root account
<_macke> yepp it is
<kerian> su wont work unless you specify a root password (which will break sudo and kdesu on kubuntu)
<jjesse> ah _macke  did you enable the root account?
<jjesse> sorry sudo and kdesu
<_macke> jjesse: it isnt active by default?
<jjesse> su isn't
<jjesse> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is rumour has it, that root is disabled in Ubuntu, actually this means there is no password set for the root account, use sudo when you need admin access, you can read all about it on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<jjesse> _macke: do a !root to learn about root
<kerian> to be honest... if you regularly need su, you should probably run a different distro
<djst|brb> seth_k|away: i was going to ask you where your task bar was :)
<_macke> kerian: i just maybe need it to loging to...
<_macke> log in*
* kerian is not exactly sure why you'd regularly need to have su (as opposed to sudo)... but it's possible in certain networking systems
<seth_k|away> djst|brb, i just have it set as transparent... it's in that big open space in the center
<kerian> if you want what is essentially a root terminal, type 'sudo -s'
<_macke> kerian: ahhh nice! thanx! oh my god i learn stuff today! :)
<seth_k|away> bbl
* kerian keeps a kuake terminal open with sudo -s
<seth_k|away> kerian, kuake or yaKuake?
<seth_k|away> yaKuake >>>>>>>>>>>>>> kuake, kerian
<kerian> original kuake actually... it's light and fast (and this is a transmeta machine)
<seth_k|away> ah, okay... for footprint, I can understand :)
<seth_k|away> bbl for real this time :)
<kerian> I run noKuake on my Inspiron... but it's a bit sluggish
<djst|brb> kerian: inspiron 6000?
<_macke> i added ,umask=000 in fstab but i cant get read acces to my harddrives
<kerian> 8200
<djst|brb> kerian: ok
<kerian> hmm... what format is the drive?
<_macke> ntfs
<kerian> ntfs?
<_macke> yes
<kerian> hehe... okay... let me check something really quick
<_macke> ok
<kerian> are they mounted in /media?
<_macke> yes
<kerian> okay... funny thing about linux... a mounted ntfs drive will inherit the permissions of the folder where it is mounted
<_macke> meaning??
<kerian> hmm... what are the names of these drives in /media_
<kerian> ?
<_macke> hdc1 and hdd5
<kerian> okay... that shouldn't be too bad
<kerian> do you want users to be able to write to these drives too?
<_macke> no, no writing to ntfs drives
<_macke> just read acces
<djst|brb> _macke: do you want your ntfs drive to automount with read access for each user?
<kerian> kk... you may want to get a 'sudo -s' shell up for this
<_macke> done
<_macke> djst: yes
<kerian> djst: I think the problem at this point is the mount point permissions... I had the same problem on the default breezy install
<djst|brb> _macke: did you add the "users" keyword in addition to umask=000
<djst|brb> oh, and have you tried umask=0000?
<djst|brb> i belive i have four 0 in mine
<_macke> will try with four 0 in it
<Coolio10> if anyone switched from ubuntu to kubuntu can you tell me why so i can know why many people like kubuntu as much as me!
<djst|brb> /dev/hda3     /mnt/protected/fat32          vfat  uid=djst,gid=users,umask=0007 0 0
<kerian> actually... just for fun... what does the output of 'mount' say?
<djst|brb> that's what i have for my fat drive
<_macke> kerian: alot
<djst|brb> _macke: umask=0007 means that owner (djst) and group (users) can read and write, but others cannot
<kerian> hehe... yeah... but in regards to the two drives we're talking about
<djst|brb> so i think if you add that last 0, or better yet, 7, things will work
<_macke> /dev/hdc1 on /media/hdc1 type ntfs (rw)
<_macke> /dev/hdd5 on /media/hdd5 type ntfs (rw)
<kerian> hmm... that's odd... it should show the settings
<_macke> djst: ok im user 1000 so if i write ,umask=1000 then i should be able to read it?
<djst|brb> _macke: yes. and add that fourth 0 and replace rw with ro
<djst|brb> _macke: since you don't want to write to a ntfs drive anyway
<djst|brb> _macke: but you don't need to use the numbers for your name, you can replace 1000 with macke in plaintext as i've done.
<MrClever> umask is not uid.
<_macke> "/dev/hdc1       /media/hdc1     ntfs    defaults,umask=1000        0       0"   looks like this
<djst|brb> _macke: oh, sorry! not umask = 1000,.. no.
<djst|brb> _macke: i thought i read uid :)
<djst|brb> no, the umask is something else, it sets the permissions
<_macke> oh... lol  ok
<djst|brb> since you want all your users to be able to read, you can safely set it to 0007
<MrClever> \/dev/hdc1  /media/hdc1  ntfs  ro,user,uid=1000,umask=0   0   0
<MrClever> That should work
<Coolio10> in "$ sudo update-grub" do i not include the dollar sign and just "sudo update-grub" in konsole?
<djst|brb> i'd use umask=0007
<MrClever> why?
<djst|brb> MrClever: because that makes users not in the "users" group not able to read the stuff
<_macke> "/dev/hdc1       /media/hdc1     ntfs    to,user,uid=1000,umask=0        0       0"
<kerian> well... I need to get ready for class... later all
<_macke> ro*
<Coolio10> bye
<larsris> Another attempt: Any good reasons for not updating from hoary to breezy, as I am about to? Any problems?
<djst|brb> _macke: looks good. but now you're allowing *everyone* to read your drive, not just the normal users
<MrClever> if you want to deny access to "other" users, then umask=006 will be fine.
<MrClever> http://www.sun.com/bigadmin/content/submitted/umask_permissions.html
<MrClever> You need to learn about what umask really does I think.
<_macke> djst: well im the only one on this computer so its fine
<djst|brb> MrClever: that doc is not about umask, it's about permissions and chmod
<Coolio10> in "$ sudo update-grub" do i not include the dollar sign and just "sudo update-grub" in konsole?
<MrClever> larsris: nup - I did the Hoary->Breezy migration a couple of weeks ago on an i386 and AMD64 machine.  Both were piece of cake.
<djst|brb> MrClever: umask, as i understand it, wants four numbers, not just three... so your 006 should in fact be 0006
<djst|brb> MrClever: but i have no idea why the first 0 is needed
<larsris> Thanks!
<Coolio10> anyone answer a beginner question? in "$ sudo update-grub" do i not include the dollar sign and just "sudo update-grub" in konsole?
<MrClever> umask uses 3 digits to set the deafult file permissions on created files for the user/group/other.
<MrClever> You can't set sticky or UID bits with umask, and you can't set the execute bit with umask
<MrClever> so 3 digits.
<MrClever> Coolio10: don't use the "$".
<MrClever> Coolio10: just typer "sudo update-grab" with the ""
<MrClever> BRB - coffee
<djst> MrClever: you mean without the ""
<djst> MrClever: i stand corrected. but i still don't understand why i've seen so many tutorials using umask=0027 for example. if that first 0 is useless, why is it there?
<MrClever> yah - that's what I said :)
<djst> i thought i read 'with the ""' ;)
<djst> (and i did)
<_macke> i saw it too. :)
<MrClever> When you type "umask" at the command prompt it will return a 4 digit code.  The first will always be zero, as it represents the sticky/uid bit which can't be set with umask.
<djst> MrClever: thanks. then i know it's just useless
<MrClever> I think though, when you SET a umask, it will only read the first 3 digits.  So umask=0022 will be interpreted as umask=002.  Which ISN'T what you want :)
<_macke> how do i update my fstab, like unmount them and mount them again?
<djst> MrClever: you seem to know this so here's a question: why did they "invert" the permissions bits in umask? why couldn't they just allow you to use what you're used to, e.g. 740 instead of 037 ??
<djst> _macke: yes, umount the mount points
<MrClever> Binary math dude :)
<MrClever> The binary behind it was in that URL I mentioned earlier.
<djst> MrClever: yeah but the computer is binary, not me :) the computer should be able to invert that shit without me telling it how
<_macke> i get command not found when i try unmount
<djst> MrClever: yeah it was something about AND'ing it with the ... i know why. i just don't get why they couldn't use the same convention for every place you set permissions
<djst> UMOUNT
<djst> not uNmount
<MrClever> Hey - I agree.  But this is how it's done.  Same goes for calculating IP netmasks and multicast addresses :P  It's "just the way things are"
<_macke> djst: hehe... ok thanx again!
<djst> MrClever: yeah, you're right. just had to let it out ;)
<MrClever> djst: we all have times like that....and if I don't get this coffee, I'm going to find a clock-tower and a gun :P
<djst> e.g. "umount  /media/hdc1"
<djst> MrClever: go get it, you deserve it!
<_macke> djst: yepp that did the trick
<djst> _macke: but forget about that fourth 0 in umask. as MrClever pointed out, i was wrong there and it should work anyway
<djst> should've said "as MrClever so cleverly pointed out"
<_macke> djst: it works fine anyway so i shouldnt alter what works :)
<djst> _macke: glad it works now!
<_macke> djst: yeah thanx for all help... on my way to fully functiong linux now! just sound left
<djst> i was actually here to ask seth_k|away some questions but i'll have to do that some other day
<_macke> djst: lol but u did a good deed for today! :)
<djst> _macke: thanks :) my first visit in the channel actually. i'm a ubuntu user
<_macke> djst: ubuntu is with gnome right?
<djst> _macke: yes, it's the original ubuntu. i kinda dislike kde for a few reasons, one of them being the endless preferences dialogs and settings. but i have to admit kde is a bit prettier on the outside compared to gnome
<_macke> djst: yeah kde was the first thing i tried so it kinda stuck on me
<djst> _macke: and for former windows users, kde is more "natural", i guess, considering it's fairly similar to windows.. gnome is more like an ugly mac clone when i think of it :)
<_macke> djst: LOL i agree
<MrClever> heheh
<djst> _macke: but i think gnome has more potential as a usable platform. seems more thought out and less "by developers for developers"
<_macke> djst: well i havent used gnome so much so i cant tell. but i have heard most people prefer it
<djst> _macke: not sure about most people. but after redhat, fedora and ubuntu came along, the number of gnome users is growing steadily
<djst> i tend to dislike both (gnome/kde) for different reasons. but linux as a whole is growing on me, especially this last year
<_macke> djst: yeah red hat was my first encounter with Linux.. but i didnt get anything working. was a few years ago
<_macke> djst: yeah i got the infamous anti piracy thingy when i start XP so i stick with Linux
<arlington> got a question about mounting a windows HDD
<djst> _macke: my first encounter with linux was also with redhat, 5.x. it was horrible and neither kde nor gnome was invented yet, as far as i remember
<djst> _macke: i dual boot. windows xp came with the purchase of this computer so i use it frequently. i'd say about 40% windows and 60% linux (ubuntu) here
<_macke> djst: i think ive had the first version with kde.... but still no good
<arlington> I've got two HD's my original primary is a SATA drive with windows XP Home, my second (now primary) is an IDE with Kubuntu I want to mount my windows HD so I can grab my music files and such
<arlington> how do I go about doing that?
<djst> arlington: i think _macke is an expert at that :)
<arlington> great! thanks
<_macke> djst: i only use windows when i need to play anarchy online, as soon as i get it working for linux, windows goes out the window!
<_macke> LOL! yeah i am
<arlington> LOL
<djst> _macke: i have some ties with windows which are hard to break.. one of them actively selling software written in vb
<arlington> great, well anytime you have a free moment.
<djst> arlington: is it a fat32 or ntfs drive?
<arlington> ntfs, DARN I just remembered that
<arlington> there ain't an easy way is there?
<djst> arlington: you can still read it
<djst> arlington: but not write it
<arlington> just remembered nix don't like NTFS that much
<_macke> djst: yeah kinda hard in linux
<arlington> really? cool
<arlington> remember though that it is a Serial ATA ie. SATA
<djst> arlington: reading is no problem... writing is a mess because no one knows for sure how ntfs works
<arlington> ic
<arlington> k
<djst> arlington: doesn't matter if it's sata or pata
<arlington> k
<djst> arlington: first of all, do you want your drive to be readable all the time? every time you start linux=
<arlington> well as far as dual booting it does cause I haven't yet gotten that to work
<djst> arlington: or do you just want to access it once?
<BlueEagle> djst: I've heard certain developers at microsoft say they know how, but that statement is target of wide dispute and mockery.
<arlington> well all the time would be nice
<djst> BlueEagle: ;)
<djst> BlueEagle: i bet no one knows fully how it works.. probably 100 developers closely working on one part each
<arlington> I don't mind a little command shell work if I have to
<djst> arlington: you have to. sort of
<djst> arlington: open a terminal
<arlington> no prob
<arlington> k
<djst> type (without "")  "cd /media"
<arlington> k
<djst> then "sudo mkdir windows"
<djst> you'll be asked for your password
<djst> (not by me though ;)
<arlington> :P
<arlington> ;)
<arlington> got it
<djst> arlington: do you know the device name of your windows drive? e.g. /dev/sda1 or something
<arlington> I think that is what it is
<djst> arlington: you're sure
<djst> ?
<arlington> well I just let it set it by default
<arlington> so I'm pretty sure
<djst> ok let's assume it's /dev/sda1 then.. you can check to make sure it's that by entering "sudo fdisk -l"
<djst> examine the output of that and look for a line including HPFS/NTFS
<djst> that line is your ntfs drive
<_macke> if i want alsaconfig do i install alsautils or alsatools?? and can it be done with apt-get?
<arlington> roger that. it is sda1 and sda5 I have it split into two partitions
<djst> arlington: you want both partitions to be mounted?
<arlington> well there is sda2 as well
<djst> but the ntfs drives are sda1 and sda5?
<arlington> well my secondary partition is the one I really need
<djst> let's go for sda5 then
<arlington> the ones that say HPFS/NTFS yes
<arlington> they are sda1 and sda5
<djst> try this: "sudo -s"
<arlington> k I'm showing root
<djst> arlington: you should now be root which means .. ok
<djst> "sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/windows"
<arlington> a space between mount and /dev?
<djst> if that worked, you should see no output
<djst> yes
<djst> exactly as i wrote it
<djst> you're mounting the drive /dev/sda5 to your empty folder /media/windows"
<andreas> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118220
<andreas> it would seem there's a problem with kpdf in kubuntu 5.10 and kde 3.5
<arlington> k
<djst> now, check to make sure you can read the contents in that folder
<arlington> I hadn't realized there was another part there :)
<andreas> specifically the patches from kubuntu seems to break kpdf
<djst> arlington: enter "cd windows" then enter "ls"
<djst> you should see files listed on your ntfs partition.. if it looks like stuff you recognize, we're halfway there
<arlington> I'm still in root and it says no such file or dir...
<djst> enter "pwd" and let me know the output
<arlington> it gives me /home/(username)
<djst> oh
<djst> ok
<djst> you didn't do my first commands then
<arlington> which ones?
<djst> "cd /media"
<djst> notice the slash at front of media
<arlington> yes I did that one
<djst> ok then you should not be in /home/(username)
<djst> you should be in /media
<arlington> oh
<djst> do it again, "cd /media"
<djst> cd = change directory
<arlington> well you said to go to sudo -s which took me into root
<arlington> yes i know
<djst> ok sorry if my mistake
<djst> anyway
<arlington> np man
<djst> when in /media, do "ls" and make sure you have that windows folder there
<arlington> errr, I asume man
<arlington> yup got that
<djst> i'm a sexy girl for ya
<djst> ok, "cd windows"
<arlington> 8-O
<djst> then "ls"
<arlington> got it
<arlington> it shows my folders
<djst> the right drive?
<arlington> yes
<djst> great. "cd .."
<djst> "umount windows"
<arlington> i'm pretty sure
<arlington> unforetunately I gotta run
<djst> ok
<arlington> will you be on a while longer?
<djst> it's 1 am here
<arlington> wow
<djst> i need to get some sleep rsn
<_macke> u get to do alot of work on youre first visit djst!
<arlington> well I gotta run but I'll be back in a little while
<arlington> g2g
<arlington> bye
<djst> _macke: yeah, repetitive work too ;)
<_macke> djst: yeah lol! hey! its 1 am here too!
<djst> _macke: swedish i assume?
<_macke> jepp
<djst> svullo, rip
<_macke> yeah thats sad. espiceally for his kids
<djst> _macke: i'm http://djst.org/blog/profile
<djst> (also swedish)
<_macke> Eskilstuna inte lngt bort
<djst> arlington: actually, we're so close to being done here you wouldn't know it
<_macke> djst: nice thumbs up picture! :)
<djst> _macke: which one? :)
<_macke> djst: in pappas 60rsfest
<djst> _macke: wow, you've really delved into the oldest photos :)
<_macke> djst: :) wow, lucky shot then! :)
<djst> _macke: anyway, work tomorrow. time to get some sleep. sofie's waiting too :) nice chat, bye
<_macke> djst: ok, thanx for all the help, yeah nice chat! cya!
<_macke> anyone left??
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Hobbsee> plenty of people
<_macke> need sound help
<Hobbsee> mmm - more info, and we may be able to help you
<Hobbsee> i'm not great on fixing sound stuff though
<MrClever> still here
<_macke> ive got a onboard VIA uses AC97. get really low sound.
<_macke> 0000:00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<_macke> tried maxxing volumes in alsamixer and kmix
<miguel> hello
<_macke> hey
<miguel> my first time with ububtu in my pc
<miguel> this is very nice
<MrClever> Does your sound connectors have a "speaker out" and a "line out"?  I've seen really low sound when un-amplified speakers get plugged into "line out"
<_macke> on the ports of the motherboard? yeah ive got a 5.1 soundsystem tried switching them but only get low or no sound
<wimpies> I just installed kubuntu 5.1 and KDE is running. I wanted to add more apps
<wimpies> and noticed that kde-core is NOT installed ???
<Hobbsee> wimpies: open up adept, and have a look...
<Hobbsee> wimpies: it isnt?  is it a metapackage?
<Hobbsee> !info kde-core
<ubotu> kde-core: (the K Desktop Environment core modules), section kde, is optional. Version: 5:44ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 40 kB
<wimpies> yes it is a metapackage.  If it is optional what does it offer ?
<jager> moo
<jager> amyone use projectm with amarok?
<jager> anyone*
<MrClever> _macke: have you checked to see if "use internal amplifier" has been disabled in the mixer? My old lappy had that....
<_macke> MrClever: in kmix??
<MrClever> _macke: yah
<MrClever> _macke: should be in the "switches" tab
<curtis-mac> im haveing some problems with my kubuntu install its my first go at it and im running it on x86
<_macke> MrClever: i got an external amplifier button
<curtis-mac> all goes fine untill i am asked to remove the cd and reboot
<curtis-mac> when i do i get the pre-boot execution enviornment
<curtis-mac> i get a err saying boot does not exist
<curtis-mac> any ideas?
<wimpies> what boot mode did you choose when installing ?
<curtis-mac> i let it creat the partitions
<_macke> doesnt do any difference when i switch it on or off.... or should i restart the sound somehow?
<wimpies> and then ?
<_macke> hey now the sound works!! dont ask me how... but hope it works if i reboot
<jager> anyone use projectm with amarok?
<jager> anyone?
<jager> anyone?
<jager> bueller?
<jager> bueller?
<wimpies> jager : no but good movie ...
<Hobbsee> jager: i dont.  it might help if you ask your question about it though
<jager> projectm is a visualization plugin for xmms/amarok/itunes, and it rules
<jager> i had it working a while ago, i just installed a deb from a forum link
<jager> and now it doesn't do anything when i check the box for projectm in amarok
<jager> i dunno what i did
<_macke> where does xmms go when ive installed it, doesnt show in K menu?
<MrClever> _macke: sorry - phone.  What did you change?
<wimpies> _macke nowhere i believe, it is not a KDE app.  Add yourself to the menu
<_macke> MrClever: i dunno but it works now.....
<jager> when i run xmms from a konsole i can see projectm load .milk presets, but it never draws a window
<_macke> wimpies: ok thanx
<wimpies> _macke : I have (put) it under multimedia
<jager> also, there is an included program called projectmvis that essentially runs projectm as a standalone app, and it also never draws a window, it exits with no message
<_macke> wimpies: yeah, im gonna do that but where does it go? /?
<wimpies> you mean on the disk ? /usr/bin I presume
<_macke> wimpies: Yepp!, Thanx
<_macke> !
<wimpies> need some help with sound.
<_macke> no, thanx ive fixed it
<wimpies> sound works (I hear all sorts of riffs when dialogs pops up
<wimpies> mplayer
<wimpies> works
<wimpies> xmms works
<arlington> hey everyone, I'm back
<wimpies> however I cannot get any of noatun, kafeine or whatevern going
<jager> what engine are you using?
<wimpies> euh engine ?
<jager> gstreamer, maybe, or xine?
<macke> ive added it with menu editor but it dont show up?
<jager> those are the two i have installed, and i had to make sure that all my sound apps used the same engine
<arlington> I started an update to KDE via Kynaptic, it went through the download then Kynaptic is sitting there all greyed out like it's waiting for something to finish. but it's been more than an hour since I started it... anthing I can do besides wait?
<wimpies> gstreamer but I get errors with alsasink or something
<wimpies> If I click on testsound in control center it works just find
<wimpies> s/d/e
<macke> why wont it show iup in the menu when ive done it and saved??
<arlington> I think you have to log out of the session first
<wimpies> jager : never mind it now seems to work, I enabled sound preview in konqueror
<wimpies> hovered over an mp3 got a crash tried backtrace missing gdb, installed gdb hovered again and ... I got sound ?????
<arlington> anyone here know much about mounting a windows HD?
<Hobbsee> !mount
<wimpies> arglington what you wanna know
<macke> arlington: didnt djsf tell you?
<arlington> well I got as far as actually mounting it to where i can navigate to it through Konsole, but never got any further
<arlington> macke: yes, but we didn't finish before i had to go
<macke> well if u can navigate in console then u can do it whereever
<Hobbsee> did you stick it in the fstab, so it gets mounted on boot?
<arlington> nope not yet
<arlington> the last thing said was "cd .." then unmount windows but I had to leave and she didn't finish saying how
<Hobbsee> all right, why's the bot asleep...
<arlington> huh?
<Knowerrors> whats best movie editor for kde? and also for dvd authoring?
<arlington> Hobbsee: I ahven't done anything with "fstab" yet
<Hobbsee> arlington: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch05.html#id2532785
<markrian> I'm having some trouble with wine. If I run winecfg and then click the audio tab, it crashes out and gives the error shown on this page: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5682
<Hobbsee> arlington: i was going to use the bot to point you to that link, but the bot seems to be asleep
<arlington> thanks Hobbsee, again you've been a great help
<Hobbsee> no problems :)
<arlington> ic :D
<Hobbsee> if you've got questions about that, just ask
<arlington> I tried searching in the wiki, but it didn't seem to want to find what I was looking for
<Hobbsee> arlington: oh, and instead of "sudo gedit", use "kdesu kwrite"
<arlington> thanks
<arlington> ok
<jager> how do i change my default browser?  so when i click a link in konversation it opens in firefox?
* Hobbsee must go get petrol, and will be back soon
<arlington> one more thing before I work on the mounting. I started downloading some updates to KDE, it finished downloading them, but seems to be stuck with Kynaptic greyed out. been that way for an hour or so
<Hobbsee> jager: kcontrol
<jager> k
<_jeff> hey guys
<jager> oh hey, sweet
<Hobbsee> maybe it's still installing them then
<jager> kcontrol looks normal
<jager> what is that crazy looking thing in the menu called then?
<Hobbsee> jager: hehe...i think you're looking for kde defaults
<Hobbsee> system settings?  i dont know, i dont like it much
<_jeff> does anyone know how to get thumbnails for videos in konqueror?
<jager> yeah me either
<jager> bleck
<Hobbsee> dapper version works a bit better, but i still prefer kcontrol
<_jeff> anybody?
<Hobbsee_away> _jeff: i think there's a menu option for it...
<_jeff> yeah, i think it was default in kde 3.4
<_jeff> but i dont see the option for it now
<Hobbsee_away> maybe not...
<Hobbsee_away> view, preview, somewhere there is where i would expect, but i cant see it
<arlington> Hobbsee: id says that "kwrite" is command not found
<Hobbsee_away> arlington: ok, use kdesu kate then
<markrian> _jeff: do you have the correct codecs installed to actually view the movies?
<arlington> k
<arlington> same thing
<kojak__> anyone know why k3b wont work
<jager> it hates you :)
<_jeff> yeah i can watch them fine
<Hobbsee_away> arlington: ah, so you've got to fix kynaptic first, it seems
<Hobbsee_away> arlington: otherwise, try sudo nano
<arlington> btw, I think I'm logged in as root (I used sudo -s a while ago)
<arlington> k
<jager> kojak__: what errors does it throw?  any?
<Hobbsee_away> well, nano then, no sudo in front of it
<arlington> k
<kojak__> found cd-r (empty)
<jager> oh it runs then
<jager> what doesn't it do?
<kojak__> yo
<kojak__> i askin them now but they clueless
<jharrison> no one knows eh?
<kojak__> prolly a bug
<_jeff> markrian: but when i play video files in kaffine they run slow
<markrian> _jeff: try making Kaffeine default to the xine backend
<arlington> ok I'm in nano and fstab
<markrian> that might help
<_jeff> markrian: how do i do that?
<arlington> I added /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0" the the next row on the bottom (note I changed the 'H' in hda to an S cause it's a SATA drive
<arlington> do I need to space any of that out? or just save it as is?
<jharrison> kojak__: cd /var/cache/apt/archives/
<jharrison> kojak__: ls cdrecord*
<jharrison> kojak__: dpkg -l cdrecord
<chopemax> hi, im doing a bash script and want to run " sed '$linenumber!d', it works with " sed '1!d', however when I try to get the num from the variable i get an ' extra characters after commands' sed error.. any clues?
<arlington> Hobbsee?
<kojak__> 2.01+01a01-4ub
<markrian> _jeff: it should be in the menus somewhere in Kaffeine?
<markrian> I can't remember exactly ;o
<arlington> be back in a few minutes
<kojak__> cdrecord_4%3a2.01+01a01-4ubuntu3_i386.deb
<_jeff> markrian: ok ill check
<jager> should i have the file /usr/lib/amarok/amarok_libvisual by default?
<jharrison> ls /media/
<chopemax> nobody knows what I may be doing wrong?
<jager> with amarok i mena?
<jharrison> ls /media/cdrom0
<jharrison> kojak__: find /media/cdrom0 -name 'cdrecord*'
<kojak__> cdrecord_2.0+a38-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<jharrison> kojak__: find /media/cdrom0 -name 'mkisofs*'
<kojak__> mkisofs_2.0+a38-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<kojak__>    /media/cdrom0/pool/main/c/cdrtools/cdrecord_2.0+a38-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<kojak__>     /media/cdrom0/pool/main/c/cdrtools/mkisofs_2.0+a38-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<larsris> ohhps! upgrading hoary -> breezy gave me some problems:
<larsris> update postfix and lsb fails
<larsris> sudo apt-get install --reinstall wont do
<larsris> Any clue out there?
<markrian> larsris: give more info on what 'fails' means
<wimpies> does anybody know a artsd skype wrapper ?
<larsris> well : perhaps this is a clue: postfix/postfix-script: fatal: the Postfix mail system is already running
<_jeff> markrian: no im not seeing it anywhere in the options in kafiene
<larsris> ??
<Coolio10> how do i stop kubuntu from asking me for login and pass for hostname every startup?
<Coolio10> i heard someone say users and groups but i cant remember!
<wimpies> coolio0 : enable autologin in the login manager (I think you need root access)
<Coolio10> no i mean from the boot not the actual login manager
<Coolio10> it asks login/pass
<Coolio10> or is that once from the install?
<wimpies> if startup means install of kubuntu, then yes it is only during install
<larsris> markian: I get error when attempting to do sudo apt-get install --reinstall postfix "package depenedencies", referriing to lsb
<Coolio10> ok
<Coolio10> i just asked because i didnt get past that step because it wouldnt let me enter the password
<Coolio10> and kept saying it was incorrect
<arlington> well, I'm back again guys
<arlington> and gals ;)
<arlington> can anyone help with mounting and accessing a windows HD?
<Hobbsee> i'm baaaaaaaaack
<arlington> alright
<arlington> well I added it to fstab according to the tutorial
<Hobbsee> arlington: after checking my logs, that looks like it should be right
<arlington> I believe I added evreything corectly. I changed the necessary parameters to make it under sda5 which is the drive i mounted
<arlington> :D
<arlington> so know what from here?
<macke> How do i download an older version of GCC from apt-get??
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get install gcc-3.3 (if I recall correctly)
<kalenedrael> The package will be named something other than gcc :P
<macke> kalenedrael: Thanx!
<Hobbsee> arlington: did you do a sudo mount -a?
<Hobbsee> after all that?
<arlington> yup
<Hobbsee> excellent
<arlington> :D
* Hobbsee checks logs again
<kalenedrael> np, macke
<merlino> how do i enable SSH with kubuntu in konsole?
<wimpies> arlington : if you run mount does it show /dev/sda5 somewhere ?
<Hobbsee> arlington: what does "ls /media/windows" show you?
<macke> worked good! but mplayer seems hard to install
<arlington> well I don't currently have Konqueror working, but let me see in Konsole
<Hobbsee> yeah, that command will only work in console lol - ls means list
<arlington> yeah
<MrClever> merlino: ssh? as a server (allow connectins into your system) or client (make outgoing connections)?
<merlino> MrClever: trying to let my friend ssh in to do an install
<arlington> well if I try /dev/sda5 I get a permission denied, but if I go through /media/windows it lists my folders
<mrj> guys guys .....
<mrj> i have make a BIIG Mistake ...
<Hobbsee> arlington: excellent, that's what it's suppposed to do - so to access it, just go to /media/windows
<MrClever> merlino: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<arlington> actually I just tried again and I continue to get permisson denied
<mrj> i have tried to install the Nvidia-7660.xxxxx.pkg1.run
<kalenedrael> macke, select the proper mplayer package, it should be called mplayer-586 or something.
<mrj> and i have become errors
<MrClever> merlino: openssh-server isn't installed by default.
<arlington> that is until I use sudo
<wimpies> arlington : try what ? Create a file list a directory ... ?
<arlington> hmmm
<mrj> now i can not install nvidia-glx either
<macke> kalenedrael: from the website or apt-get
<Hobbsee> arlington: you're still logged in as root?
<arlington> I can't open up the directory until I loginto sudo
<arlington> I am now
<merlino> MrClever: it failed to start
<mrj> how can i remove the NVIDIA-7660 installation ?
<arlington> and at /media/windows
<arlington> performed a "ls" and it works
<mrj> hey guys
<wimpies> arlington : if you do ls -l on a directory in windows does what does it show rwx ? rx ?
* Hobbsee suddenly sees that she has the same problem...
<wimpies> mrj : dpkg --remove
<wimpies> apt-get remove ...
<mrj> i was not a package
<mrj> it was not
<mrj> i downloaded the file from the NVIDIA web page
<wimpies> then you run ita again in sh -x to see what it installs and see if you can undo that
<merlino> MrClever: allow me to resay that... sshd is what i need
<mrj> now i have a modul whos not working
<NeverDream> how do I remove Kubuntu?
<arlington> how do you want me to run that ls -l?
<NeverDream> I apt-get installed it, but I decided I don't like it
<wimpies> arlington : from your konsole, cd to /me.../windows and type ls -l <ENTER>
<markrian> NeverDream: you mean you had Ubuntu, and installed kubuntu-desktop?
<Hobbsee> wimpies: just check if you can do that on yours, mine wont let me at all
<NeverDream> yeah
<gerardocb> NeverDream, why do u want to remove it?
<jsubl2> NeverDream: use synaptic or adept and remove the kde* packages will get a bunch
<NeverDream> it's clusttering my hard drive and I don't really use it
<gerardocb> I mean: u can simply not use it...
<NeverDream> s/clusttering/cluttering/
<arlington> it lists my folders in blue with the rest of the info in white, etc...
<gerardocb> oh, i see
<wimpies> hobbsee : what windows filesystem is it ? fat,  vfat, ntfs ?
<Hobbsee> ntfs
<arlington> ntfs
<markrian> Do you use aptitude for package management?
<MrClever> merlino: install the openssh-server package then :)
<wimpies> ntfs is readonly
<merlino> MrClever: isn
<arlington> yeah I understand
<arlington> that
<merlino> that what i just apt-getted?
<markrian> Well, you should, it's very good ;o Anyway, all you have to do is remove all packages that kubuntu-desktop depends on
<arlington> should it then work to access it from Konquer?
<wimpies> and you need to set masks on how linux should provide access to files and folders
<Hobbsee> arlington: ordinarily yes
<arlington> ahh, that I haven't done yet
<arlington> ic
<MrClever> merlino: isn? Not familiar with that abbreviation....sorry.
<wimpies> also you should set uid and gid so that ownership is set properly to
<arlington> that would really be most of what I need as I'm just accessing my music and stuff
<arlington> hmm
<merlino> MrClever: it was a typeo i ment to say isn't that what apt-get just installed?
* Hobbsee is reading man chmod, and it doesnt make that much sense
<arlington> how do I do all that?
<wimpies> you can also use ext3 from nt if you want, then you can WRITE and properly share files between windows and linux
<wimpies> you can then leave your c: alone for NT/XP and have some D: that is shared
<Hobbsee> true, i only use read access to this drive, which works fine in breezy
<arlington> ic
<mrj> is it normal
<Hobbsee> i think
<mrj> that even when i ununstal nvidia-glx i still have the nvidia modul ?
<wimpies> hobbsee, arlington, check man mount (uid, gid, umaks options when mounting ntfs partitions)
<mrj> wimpies:  ?
<wimpies> donno, I have an ATI card but it is possible yes because you have drivers in the kernel and drivers for X
<mrj> i was wrong i have not installed other stuff
<jsubl2> Hobbsee: arlington read the section on Mount Options for ntfs carefully
<mrj> just the nvidia-glx package
<arlington> btw, when I updated fstab I added all of this line "dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0"
<mrj> but the modul nvidia .... stays
<wimpies> umask 222 means rw but NOT execute hence no access to folders for linux !!!!
<arlington> what lines are they at?
<arlington> k
<mrj> wimpies: i have encouraged a problem - my windows freezes when i install the nvidia-glx
<mrj> wimpies: i have encouraged a problem - my window freezes when i install the nvidia-glx
<mrj> and when i edit the xorg.conf
<MrClever> merlino: yes - so now you should have sshd running.  If not "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<wimpies> mrj : check /var/log/Xorg.... and see what is going on
<kalenedrael> sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
* Hobbsee thought she was already runnign with umask 222
<arlington> :P
* Hobbsee finds out that she isnt in dapper, which is why she's havign trouble
<MrClever> merlino: if you're behind a firewall, make sure TCP/22 is open or forwarded to your machine.
<wimpies> My umask = 0000
<arlington> btw, how do I exit out of man mount when I'm done?
<MrClever> wimpies: umask=0 is the same as umask=0000000000000000000000 :P
<arlington> or want to try something out?
<MrClever> arlington: hit 'q'
<arlington> ahh, ok
<wimpies> yes but it is more common to write 0000   ... just a habit
<MrClever> arlington: or the reset button :P
<arlington> ROFL
<Hobbsee> "/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0" is the line you want in your fstab, with it modified to your hard drive
<arlington> no thanks, I like "Q" better
<MrClever> wimpies: actually, umasks only have three digits.
<Hobbsee> what?
<NeverDream> thanks, all :)
<MrClever> we covered this umask madness a few hours ago didn't we?
<Hobbsee> hmmm...this is odd
<arlington> I copied my unmask and everything else from the ubuntu mounting turotial
<wimpies> MrClever : again you are right (habit taken over from chmod ??)
<merlino> MrClever: its still failing
<arlington> I used this "/dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0" but modified it for my sata drive
<Hobbsee> wimpies: do we have to use chmod to fix this?
<wimpies> no
<wimpies> because you have no opportunity to run the chmod
<MrClever> wimpies: yah - common assumption, but chmod will also set sticky and UID/GID bits, which umask can't do.  umask also can't set the executable bit either. :)
<wimpies> it is best to set the umask in fstab
<MrClever> merlino: which bit is failing?  sshd not starting? or remote connections not possible?
<Hobbsee> what to set the umask to though?
<wimpies> I have 000
<MrClever> wimpies: so umask really only has three valid digits which must be between 0-6
<wimpies> Got it ...
<arlington> so I should remove the 0 in 0222?
<wimpies> apparently it does not matter since 0222 octal == 222 octal
<arlington> I understand
<arlington> :P
<Hobbsee> that's what i thought, remembering only slight bits of octal
<Hobbsee> why the heck is this stuff in octal anyway?
<arlington> yeah
<arlington> probably cause it's the most comonly used format?
<Hobbsee> what the....
<arlington> other than that haven't a clue
<Hobbsee> setting it to 000 doesnt seem to work either...
<wimpies> hobbsee, donno, history ?, the chmod System call also generally is writtein in octal
<arlington> well I think binary is in octal isn't it?
<MrClever> Hobbsee: coz you only need 3 bits for each permission group. 2^3 =8 so it made sense to use octal
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<arlington> ic
<wimpies> hobbsee if you do ls -l  do you get r-xr-xr-x ?
<arlington> would my fstab then be setup correctly?
<MrClever> yeh 3bits-3bits-3bits
<Hobbsee> with sudo in front of it:  dr-x------ 1
<wimpies> if you run mount does it show the umask=000 ?
<MrClever> so the owner has read-only permissions on the directory
<MrClever> DJ_Mer_: how did you get on with sshd?
<arlington> mine says dr-x--------------- 1 root root etc......
<arlington> all the way down
<wimpies> run mount and check if umask is properly applied
<Hobbsee> wimpies: /dev/hda1 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw)
<arlington> what am i looking for?
<wimpies> so you probably did not unmount /dev/hda1 first
<wimpies> for me it reads (ro,umask=000)
<arlington> I ran mount under my windows dir
<wimpies> you can run from anywhere
<Hobbsee>  /dev/hda1 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=000)
<Hobbsee> ah ha...
<Hobbsee> bingo
<wimpies> best mount readonly
<arlington> I have /dev/sda5 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw)
<_jeff> hey guys
<wimpies> arlington : do cd / ; umount /dev/sda5 ; mount /dev/sda5 and check again
<wimpies> mind the ';'
<_jeff> does anybody know how to get thumbnails of videos in konqueror?
<Hobbsee> sudo mount -a works for the second command, too
<_jeff> i just got kubuntu yesterday
<arlington> should I stay in root?
<wimpies> _jeff : enable preview (view->preview in konqueror)
<Hobbsee> no, not unless you have to
<wimpies> arlington yes
<arlington> k
<arlington> I tried unmount but it says command not found
<_jeff> wimpies: it doesnt have an option for video
<wimpies> umount
<Hobbsee> umount
<arlington> ohh
<_jeff> wimpies: unless they've named it someting strange
<_jeff> wimpies: everything is enabled except audio
<wimpies> I my conqueror I have preview videofiles (3.4)
<wimpies> I think the video preview only works if you hover over the icon
<wimpies> like with audio
<arlington> ok I have it mounted
<wimpies> no it works for me... video thumbnails are created
<_jeff> wimpies: no i mean the thumbnail
<arlington> now i need to run mount?
<_jeff> wimpies: any idea why it might not show in mine?
<wimpies> plugins ?
<arlington> here is what it says this time "/dev/sda5 on /media/windows type ntfs (rw,umask=0222)"
<arlington> :D
<Hobbsee> so what does ls -la /media/windows show you?
<wimpies> did you modify your umask in /etc/fstab ?????
<arlington> I did originally
* Hobbsee suspects that arlington is still logged in as root anyway, which wouldnt be helping matters at all...
<wimpies> check, check, check ;=)
<arlington> to this /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs umask=0222 0 0 (just changed over for sata drive)
<MrClever> arlington: any reason you're trying to ntfs in read+write?  The ntfs write code is really buggy...you can cause serious file system corruption if you try to write to an NTFS partition.
<arlington> I'm not trying to
<wimpies> NEVER use write !!!
<arlington> thats just what i've got so far
<wimpies> as said umask is still 0222 !!!
<arlington> I didn't think I'd done that
<wimpies> i told you to modify to 000
<MrClever> arlington: see the "rw" after the ntfs?  rw=read+write
<arlington> oh, what does it need ot b
<arlington> ic
<arlington> just a sec
<arlington> I couldn't figure that out cause wasn't sure who was talking to who! :P
<wimpies> set it to ro,umask=000
<MrClever> arlington: just change the fstab line to NOT use the "defaults" options
<arlington> IOW changing 0222 to 000?
<MrClever> arlington: use something like "/dev/hda1  /media/windows  ntfs  ro,user,umask=222  0  0"
<wimpies> no !!! 000 !!! please !!!
<arlington> 8-O which is it?
<Hobbsee> what's 2 do, compared to 0?
<wimpies> each file is access protected
<wimpies> since windows does not use the same mechanism as linux you need to tell linux how to provide access to the windows files
<MrClever> umask=222 means "turn off the writeable bit for new files" - it has NO bearing on existing files.
<wimpies> hence the mask
<arlington> so in essence 222 would mean it's Read only?
<MrClever> wimpies: not quite.  umask only affects the default permissions on NEW files.  It WONT prevent you from creating the files in the first place.
<wimpies> yes but you can also add ro
<MrClever> exactly what I suggested in the fstab line I posted a second ago.
<arlington> right now I have ro,user,umask=222 under <options>
<wimpies> correct but since you cannot create files on ntfs (preferrable so)  it is the same
<arlington> ic
<arlington> <type is set at ntfs
<MrClever> The options were "ro,user,umask=222" - read-only, user-mountable, and umask preventing new files from being writeable...for completeness
<arlington> ic
<arlington> and I understand! :D
<arlington> ok I saved and exited
<MrClever> but if the the whole file system is read-only, umask=0 would make just as much sense, seeing as you can't create files, the mask means nothing :)
<arlington> oyvey!
<arlington> :P
<Coolio10> i just messed up my second install  aswell!
<arlington> ok here is what i got after remounting it /dev/sda5 on /media/windows type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=222)
<arlington> and if you all prefer I will change it to umask=000, if you want
<arlington> :P
* Hobbsee changes both her /etc/fstab files to be correct
<Coolio10> my first install didntb work so i done it again but now the second install is thinking that its already installed so now i havent even configured half of the settings!!!
<arlington> hobbsee: you have two fstabs?
<Hobbsee> arlington: sure, kubuntu breezy, and kubuntu dapper
<MrClever> arlington: that looks about spot on for an NTFS partition - well done :)
<Coolio10> and everything isnt set right!
<arlington> thanks MrClever!
<Coolio10> how do i remove kubuntu completely?
<arlington> IC Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> thankyou MrClever and wimpies
<Hobbsee> arlington: this is a tripple boot machine lol - 40 gb laptop
<Coolio10> i already know how to remove the mbr but i have troubles with the partitions so i guess the second install read the first one
<Coolio10> what three systems you have?
<Hobbsee> Coolio10: did you tell it to delete all partitions first?
<arlington> so now that ought to mean I can access anything on that partition from anywhere?
<Hobbsee> Coolio10: xp, kubuntu breezy, kubuntu dapper
<arlington> nope guess I have to be root for that from console
<Coolio10> why you need 2 versions?
<Coolio10> well i kinda didnt delete them completely
<Hobbsee> one's for testing
<arlington> I tried a dir from /media/windows and I got permisson denied
<Hobbsee> Coolio10: and why not?
<Coolio10> i deleted them but the kubuntu drive was unallocated so i couldnt remove it completely without commercial prgorams
<Hobbsee> arlington: you usually want ls :P - it's got pretty colours
<arlington> :P
<Coolio10> i used the windows tool which only made it unallocated
<arlington> I still get permisson denied from Konsole, unless I run sudo
<MrClever> arlington: on /media/windows?
<arlington> yes
<wimpies> again give us ls -l /media/windows/*
<MrClever> what is the permission of the mount point?
<Coolio10> what program can i use to remove it completely?
<Hobbsee> Coolio10: did you try to format the drive *before* you removed the MBR?
<wimpies> Coolio : delete the partition
<Coolio10> i reparied the mbr then removed the partitions
<wimpies> coolio : boot from CD and reinstall
<Hobbsee> Coolio10: reinstall, delete the entire disk, and get it to automatically create the partitions for you
<Coolio10> that just uses the first install settings
<Hobbsee> during the install, that is
<Coolio10> i did
<arlington> well when I run ls -l I get dr--r----x  1 root root on all the folders inside
<arlington> (I had to run it using sudo)
<Coolio10> the first time i messed up and this second time its skipping half of the installation setup
<Hobbsee> Coolio10: clearly you didnt - dont try and get rid of all the MBR first
<Coolio10> how can i do that?
<MrClever> here's the ntfs partition on my machine: /dev/hda1 on /mnt/winxp type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0)
<Coolio10> i used testdisk from UBCD4WIN
<Coolio10> which rebuilt the mbr
<arlington> here is mine /dev/sda5 on /media/windows type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=222)
<wimpies> MrClever : perhaps 222 is interpreted NOT as octal hence the messup
<wimpies> try 0222 arlington
<arlington> k
<MrClever> BUT with the file system unmounted, the mount point is: drwxrwxr-x   2 root  users   48 2005-08-26 10:27 winxp
<MrClever> notice "users" has full access?
<wimpies> MrClever : i do not think that access are inherited.  Each dir has its own rights so that only matters for the ROOT of winxp
<Coolio10> should i delete the partitions then fix the mbr somehow?
<MrClever> wimpies: the permissions are inherited, but in my case the owner+user permissions loose the writeable bit.
<arlington> ok after I changed it to 0222 here it is: /dev/sda5 on /media/windows type ntfs (ro,noexec,nosuid,nodev,umask=0222)
<MrClever> wimpies: dr-xr-xr-x   1 root  root  8192 2005-11-10 14:22 winxp  <- after mounting.
<arlington> ok now I get dr-xr-xr-x
<arlington> and I didn't have to go to sudo to do it!
<Coolio10> im dead:'-(
<arlington> :D:D:D
<MrClever> arlington: well done :)
<arlington> thanks
<arlington> so now I should be fully able to access what i need?
<arlington> just not write anything ofcourse
<Hobbsee> Coolio10: ignore the mbr for a while - the contents will be overwritten by grub in the install
<wimpies> again check the ext3 driver for NT ... really nice
<MrClever> arlington: yup
<arlington> w00t!
<Hobbsee> explore2fs is really nice, too
<Coolio10> so should i try to install again leaving the mbr?
<arlington> I'm going to check out an mp3 right now
<Hobbsee> Coolio10: yes
<MrClever> wimpies: on my lappy I have a NTFS parition win WinXP, a ReiserFS partition with Kubuntu and a FAT32 partition for stuff I need to share between windows and Linux :)
<arlington> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET!!!!!
<arlington> sorry for caps
<arlington> it works!
<Coolio10> should i delete the partitions usingk kubuntu and remake them?
<arlington> Coolio10, yes
<Hobbsee> Coolio10: during the install? yes
<MrClever> arlington: very cool
<arlington> but let it do it by itself
<Coolio10> ok
<wimpies> I hate fat because of case problems.  Modify fat32 to ext3 and use driver
<Coolio10> brb
* Hobbsee shakes head
<MrClever> wimpies: yah the case crap on FAT32 is evil.
<arlington> how do Italicize my words here?
<Hobbsee> i didnt think it was that complicated to reimage a drive lol - although i've been known to screw it up pretty badly too
<arlington> rofl
<MrClever> The only thing I use WinXP is getting recorded programs off my PVR :)
<wimpies> hence my suggestion.   Been using the ext3 filesystem driver for XP/NT for some time now and it works great
<arlington> I can't receive PM's right now, not registered under this username. I forgot the PW to my old username
<wimpies> I write software for Linux and XP hence I need to boot from time to time.
<Hobbsee> i only need it the other way, which makes explore2fs work pretty well for me
<MrClever> wimpies: VMware?
<wimpies> explore2fs is not good since it is an application.  the ext3 driver i speak of allows you to map an ext3 volume to say Q:
<musashiden> hmm, so how do i configure konversation to use a proxy? yes i have an http proxy set up in the proxy setup option.
<wimpies> vmware : tried it but not good for games ;=)
<MrClever> wimpies: pitty I use ReiserFS eh?
<wimpies> yes but your fat32 could be alterted to ext3
<Hobbsee> wimpies: hmm...might be worth looking into
<MrClever> lol - yah true...vmware is like trying to play Quake on a C64! :P
<arlington> OUCH
<wimpies> it is a free driver ... let me look
<arlington> actually I've had pretty good luck with vmware
<wimpies> for regular apps yes but not for games I assure you
<arlington> didn't know you could use it to play games
<MrClever> wimpies: but then I move from a format that is native to both OS'es to one that requires a 3rd-party driver in one OS....I loose more than I gain.  YMMV and that's cool.
<arlington> you meaning like installing windows under vmware then trying to install and play a game?
<wimpies> what is native ?
<wimpies> you just install a XP filesystem driver (which is the same as your ntfs fs driver)
<MrClever> arlington: if you can run it on the guest OS, VMware will execute it....often with software emulation when direct hardware acceleration is unavailable.
<wimpies> moreover fat32 is NOT native NT
<MrClever> true, but it's supported by the OS without 3rd party drivers.
<wimpies> just a small app you install (like your driver for you flash memory or DV camera or whatever)
<wimpies> I assure you that once installed it looks as native as browsing zip archives, you can use it from ANY application (!!)
<wimpies> and it is free
<wimpies> it is a german student who wrote it ... looking for the name now
<wimpies> ext2ifs 1_10a
<wimpies> mind the version number, there is an older one around but you need this one.  it is perfect !
<wimpies> I use it for an external driver, my Flash pen root partition etc
<wimpies> full read and write access and no hassles with case problems
<arlington> have any of you tried to update KDE?
<Hobbsee> arlington: from what to what?
<arlington> I've been working on it for about two or so hours and it still is just sitting there
<arlington> well I think it's 3.4 to 3.5
<Hobbsee> yes, ages ago
<Hobbsee> try closing adept?
<arlington> I have Kubuntu 5.04
<wimpies> I heard that you should wait for 3.5 until more apps have upgraded.
<arlington> and Kynaptic ishas just been sitting there forever
<wimpies> 3.4 is still preferred
<arlington> hmmm
<jsubl2> arlington: update to 5.10
<MrClever> arlington: to KDE3.5?
<arlington> well last time I closed down Kynaptic before it was back from being greyed out I got broken packages and reinstalled instead of trying to fix them
<arlington> yes i believe so
<MrClever> I play with KDE2.5 on a non-work machine and IMHO, it's not quite ready for a serious work-station....bit buggy
<Hobbsee> definetly update to 5.10, unless you're on dialup or something...
<MrClever> Gah - s/2.5/3.5/
<Hobbsee> MrClever: i use it on both my systems, no problems...well the dapper bits are, but that's unrelated
<arlington> I added the package link from the Kubuntu website to my sources.list, checked for updates then told it to update
<arlington> ic
<arlington> whats the easiest way to update to 5.10? and can I just close Kynaptic now? or will i get broken packages again?
<wimpies> just replace the distribution name to breezy
<Hobbsee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<arlington> which should I do?
<arlington> and should I close kynaptic?
<arlington> or let it continue?
<arlington> well I have to run to a concert, I'll try and come back tonight, but not sure if I can make it. if not thanks for all the help and hope to see you guys again
<arlington> and gals ;)
<arlington> so until I'm back, Night all!
<jager> moo
<myuser> hi
<MrClever> Hobbsee: yah - by KDE3.5 I mean't "Dapper" :P
<Hobbsee> yeah, well i wouldnt use dapper on a regular basis for a while yet, but 3.5 on breezy seems fine
<sophie_> hello all
<Hobbsee> hi sophie_
<sophie_> really quiet in here
<Hobbsee> yeah, seems to be
<Hobbsee> was busyish earlier
<manveru> *noise*
<Hobbsee> but a lot of people are probably here, but idle
<Hobbsee> hi manveru
<manveru> hey hobbsee :)
<manveru> hmm - let's make some noise and ask if e17 will be added in some dapper-form - like eubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> isnt e17 gnome related?
<manveru> is it?
<manveru> they are more gtk-related
<Hobbsee> ah, that's the connection
<manveru> wich is the thing i dislike about it btw...
* Hobbsee has never really bothered checking it out
<manveru> hmm, ok - that was the noise i had...
<nalioth> Hobbsee: enlightenment is not related at all to gnome or kde, it is a Desktop Environment of great beauty in its own right
<Hobbsee> ah, i see
<Hobbsee> must check it out then
<sophie_> by the way enlightenment.org seems to be down
<sophie_> from here
<nalioth> Hobbsee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155&highlight=enlightenment
<jsubl2> http://get-e.org/
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<Hobbsee> http://enlightenment.org.au/ is the new link for that, sophie_
<jager> e17 worth dicking with yet?
<jager> last time i tried it it was a bit sparse
<sophie_> jager: nope
<nalioth> it's quite beautiful, jager see the link to the forums i posted
<jager> been following it with great interest
<sophie_> I've just received 30 free cd thru mail from getubuntu I wish I could get free cd for kubuntu, i beleive kubuntu is much better for new users
<manveru> well, i'm running on e17 since about a month
<nalioth> sophie_: when you have your install parties you can instruct everyone in getting kubuntu
<sophie_> nalioth: giving away a cd with label and case I think it gives confidence to newbie (famil)
<nalioth> sophie_: correct. but you should have an install/lan party with them, i think.
<Hobbsee> that'd be fun to do
<vendetta> thanks to Kuyaedz i can get on irc through linux
<vendetta> :-D
<sophie_> nalioth: I dont think my 65 year old uncle would like to party on quake
<nalioth> sophie_: no have a lan party for installing *buntu
<jager> think i'm waiting on e17 till rc
<sophie_> anyone here use ipod on kde
<sophie_> Is there somethong better than using amrok for podcast
<jager> amorok rules me
<jager> it is the One True Music Player
<jager> btw anyone use projectm with amarok?
<manveru> jager: wth is projectm?
<sophie_> jager:  amrok rules for podcasting
<sophie_> jager:  amrok rules for podcasting? Have tried something else
<jager> projectm is a milkdrop reimplementation for xmms/x11
<jager> think the really kickass winamp plugin
<jager> better than anything else i've seen for linux, period
<bur[n] er> anyone using tango icon set?
<jager> i had it working for a bit, and something i did fucked it up and i can't get it back
<bur[n] er> for some reason, my folder icons are still the crystal icons
<jager> sorry bur[n] er no
<bur[n] er> just checkn
<MrClever> jager: except amarok keeps crashing on both my AMD64 and i386 machines....
<bur[n] er> MrClever: 1.3.7?
<MrClever> Dunno - hang on I'll check :)
<bur[n] er> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<MrClever> 1.3.1 - Standard that comes with Breezy
<bur[n] er> get that ;)
<MrClever> ok - I noticed my AMD64 (that uses a MySQL database) crashes amarok far less than my i386 lappy (which doesn't use MySQL)
<bur[n] er> MrClever: doesn't it use sqlite?
<vendetta> how do you send files through Konversatoin?
<Hobbsee> DCC
<vendetta> nm figured it out
<MrClever> bur[n] er: nup - I already have a MySQL server on my LAN for my web sites and a few other things, so I figured what the hell :P
<bur[n] er> heh
<Mr_President> Hi all
<_jag> hi
<Mr_President> Does anyone know how to change double-click speeds for gtk apps?
<Mr_President> anyone?
<nalioth> Mr_President: ask in #ubuntu
<Mr_President> ok thanks
<seth_k> hmm, did any Dapper users have sound die today?
* seth_k can't get any noise at all
<Hobbsee> ah, it works for me here...
* Hobbsee just tried an alert in kalarm
<seth_k> "You're mom" -> "You are mom" -> I'm not mom
<munzir> Hi Sirs, I just installed ubuntu and had a kubuntu around me. Some one told me I can install merge it with ubuntu how?
<Hobbsee> seth_k: music thru amarok as well
<Hobbsee> seth_k: how are you testing for it?
<seth_k> Hobbsee, no music in amaroK, no sound from zSNES (uses libsdl), no KDE alert noises (uses artsd)
<seth_k> tried headphones too just in case it was my speakers :P
<Hobbsee> weird
<seth_k> munzir, you can install kubuntu with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<seth_k> meh, I don't see any upgrades I did that even relate to sound
<seth_k> b/c it worked last night
<munzir> seth_k: would this install from the CD or the net?
<Hobbsee> i think there were a series of libs that got upgraded
<seth_k> munzir, the net... you have a Kubuntu CD?
<rideout> seth_k: perhaps it is an old update from a few days ago that didn't take effect until a recent reboot?
<seth_k> Hobbsee, I know akode -> libakode, but I have libakode
<munzir> seth_k: yes
<rideout> or something along those lines
<seth_k> rideout, uptime 37 hours
<seth_k> and it worked < 24 hours ago
<seth_k> good thought tho
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<seth_k> munzir, then put in the CD
<seth_k> and run "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<seth_k> it should tell you it's successfully added the Kubuntu CD
<seth_k> then run the previous command I gave, and it'll install from CD :)
* seth_k hunts for more sound packages to install
<munzir> seth_k: I just put the CD and it asked me to add it to the update manager or something. All packages are now on synaptic, should I go this route and choose kde or forget about it and use your method?
<seth_k> munzir, that's fine if it added it automagically :) sometimes that doesn't work, but if it did for you, great!
<seth_k> Now install the kubuntu-desktop package
<seth_k> not the kde package
<seth_k> it'll come up during install and tell you to pick a login manager; you can choose either kdm or gdm. They'll both be able to access both Gnome and KDE.
<munzir> seth_k: I can't find a package called kubuntu-desktop at all!
<nalioth> munzir: then something is very very wrong
<trekkor> how do i find out in which package a certain file is included (for instance, /bin/kuser)?
<trekkor> munzir: do you have all the repositories added?
<nalioth> trekkor: install apt-file, use sudo to update it and then you can apt-file search $STRING all you like
<trekkor> munzir: i would use synaptic and simply type kubun... and it should find it
<bimberi> trekkor: dpkg -S /bin/kuser (if it's installed)
<trekkor> bimberi: i guess there's no solution for the case in which it is not installed, right?
<bimberi> trekkor: apt-file or http://packages/ubuntu.com (contents search)
<trekkor> bimberi: oh, right. thanks, and thank you nalioth
<munzir> trekkor: ok I opened synaptic -> Search -> typed kubuntu => no results!
<bimberi> munzir: wierd, i'd try adding the CD via Synaptic (Edit menu) even though it appeared to do it before)
<trekkor> munzir: is your /etc/apt/sources.list
<trekkor>  ok?
<trekkor> munzir: is your /etc/apt/sources.list ok?
<trekkor> munzir: how many packages does synaptic say you have available?
<bimberi> munzir: or via apt-cdrom (as per seth_k above).  I've also found the automagical adding to be unreliable
<munzir> trekkor: Mavellous. adding the CD again manually did the trick
<munzir> bimberi: ^
<trekkor> munzir: it happens sometimes :)
<munzir> thanks all
<bimberi> munzir: great! :)
<trekkor> bimberi: should this package be only on the cd (no other repo, that is)?
<trekkor> bimberi: (the kubuntu cd)
<nalioth_zZz> trekkor: kubuntu-desktop is available online
<trekkor> nalioth_zZz: so it's just what i thought: munzir didn't have all the repos added to /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth_zZz> !sources
<ubotflu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<nalioth_zZz> !repos
<ubotflu> I heard repos is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<trekkor> s/all\ the/any/
<nalioth_zZz> everything one needs to know, to check his or her files
<bimberi> trekkor: no, it's online but munzir wanted to install from CD only
<trekkor> bimberi: oh, then i must have missed the first part
* nalioth_zZz will really go to bed now.
<Hobbsee> lol
<trekkor> btw, which one would you recommend, adept or synaptic (i am new to ubuntu or any debian based distro)?
<Hobbsee> either, they do more or less the same thing
<trekkor> Hobbsee: well, which one more and which one less?! :D
<Hobbsee> i prefer adept
<Hobbsee> but synaptic's probably easier if you dont know the package name you want
<trekkor> Hobbsee: for instance, which one is evolving more rapidly?
* Hobbsee shrugs - no clue
<Hobbsee> i mostly use apt-get
<trekkor> Hobbsee: i see.
<trekkor> Hobbsee: do you have any idea how to change uids?
<digits> I think that Adept would be easier to a newbie
<trekkor> Hobbsee: i want to migrate my users to kubuntu
<Hobbsee> er...no, i dont think so
<trekkor> Hobbsee: and i need to change their uids
<Hobbsee> change it in kuser maybe?  i'm not sure
<trekkor> Hobbsee: ok. thank you.
<jag__> edit /etc/passwd?
<digits> trekkor: usermod -u uid login
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: usermode
<LeeJunFan> usermod - what digits said :)
<trekkor> digits, LeeJunFan: does usermode take care of all related etc files (groups, shaddow, gshaddow, password, whatever)?
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: no, it will only modify the uid, it can do groups as well but gpasswd is probably better for modifying groups a user belongs to.
<trekkor> jager: /etc/passwd is not the only file... and i am not sure how many of them are related to this
<jager> hm me either :(
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: why do you need to keep the uid for users? simply to maintain file ownership in /home?
<munzir> Sirs! Now I tried to install 3dchess and it said a dependency is not installable. Shouldn't all dependecies be on the CD
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: and possibly /var/spool/mail?
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: i need to use the same users on both kubuntu and my older distro for a while and i want to use ubuntu-style uids (that is, beginning with 1000).
<trekkor> munzir: yes, as long as 3dchess itself is on the cd.
<digits> trekkor: groupmod takes care of groups
<munzir> trekkor: yes it's
<trekkor> munzir: i have no clue. 3dchess doesn't work on my kubuntu either, but i think it installed well.
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: you're going to need to build a shell script to pull that off. something like http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/461849
<munzir> trekkor: if setting -> repo shows the universe repo is this means it's added and tha's all? still it complains of missing depends
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: of course that will have to be modified to add users with the shell you want to give them, etc...
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: that is the script I used to copy all my users from a mandrake mailserver to an ubuntu mailserver.
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: first copy your /home dir over.
<trekkor> munzir: it should also be checked
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: coincidence! i need it for mandriva => ubuntu, too. thank you.
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: i intend to use a home symlink for now
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: okay, notice the script will copy the users from the old mandrake passwd and shadow files, use useradd to add them, then chown -R all the home dirs. IT doesn't do the /var/spool/mail stuff because I switched to using Maildir when I did mine.
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: does usermod also take care of the (file)system-wide file ownership for that user (uid)?
<trekkor> LeeJunFan: i see
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: so you save that to a file, call it moveusers.sh or something, chmod +x it, run it was root with ./moveusers.sh [path to mandrake's /etc dir] 
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: nope, each file or dir on the system is tagged with a # of uid,gid. if you simply assign new uid's to username you'll end up with a mess of people owning each others files unless you chown them.
<LeeJunFan> after.
<LeeJunFan> trekkor: but then your users shouldn't have files they own in any other dirs than /home and possibly /var/spool/mail :)
<jrattner1> Is there any way to make evolution to show a POP UP or something if new mail arrives?
<jrattner1> Anything more then play a sound clip/
<jrattner1> ?
<sophie_> jrattner1: try #ubuntu instead if u r using evolution
<jrattner1> Are there any mail notification applets for KDE?
<jrattner1> if so any suggestions?
<sophie_> jrattner1: knail has one build in
<rideout> sophie: kmail, you mean?
<sophie_> rideout: yep
<jrattner1> sophie_, besides kmal
<jrattner1> kmail
<sophie_> jrattner1: theirs one for gmail
<jrattner1> for KDE?
<sophie_> yep
<jrattner1> what do you mean?
<jrattner1> I'm looking for applet that will tell me the new mail count and that i can click to launch my mail reader
<sophie_> jrattner1: ok
<sophie_> jrattner1:
<jrattner1> yes?
<sophie_> jrattner1: apt-cache search notifier
<sophie_> update-notifier - Daemon which notifies about package updates
<sophie_> bbmail - Mail notifier for Blackbox
<sophie_> coolmail - Mail notifier with 3d graphics
<sophie_> gmail-notify - gmail new mail notifier
<sophie_> melon - Mail notifier with configurable icons, xbiff replacement
<sophie_> xlassie - Dockable mail notifier w/ message count & POP3/APOP/IMAP support
<jrattner1> thank you
<sophie_> jrattner1: why not just use kmail that feature is build in
<jrattner1> cause I like the calendar that evolution has
<sophie_> ok im gone
<Owner> hi
<ilba7r> how to set natlius to open a specific extension (.lyx in my case) with a specific application (lyx in my case). PS right click then setting open with in properties is not working and i do not know why so am seeking other solutions?
<lwizardl> i just had kubuntu lockup when i tried to start limewire and now everytime i start my linux os up i have no internet connection
<ilba7r> lwizardi that is wierd what type of internet connection you have
<ilba7r> wireless or wired
<lwizardl> wired
<lwizardl> if i switch to my windows os (same pc) i get internet
<ilba7r> try in a terminal sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<ilba7r> am sure that limewire just locked something. Kubuntu will start from the last state you had that is why the lock is still on
<ilba7r> did you try to login with another user name and see if you have network or not?
<lwizardl> yeah itsays something about restoring session
<lwizardl> ilba7r: no only have 1 user setup
<ilba7r> i bet you can have the connection if you logon with another user name
<ilba7r> i do not know how to disable the restortion of the session though
<lwizardl> ok i'm going to try the ifdown thing
<lwizardl> brb
<ilba7r> ok
<DJ_Mer_> how do you get xmms to host music over shoutcast? can someone tell me?
<Art_> What is the best way to get all of the extra stuff: Java, Flash, RealPlayer, MPlayer, ets. working in kubuntu?  Is there a good HOWTO?
<lwizardl> ok didn't work
<ilba7r> lwizardl look at this http://www.kde.org/areas/sysadmin/startup.php and try to locate ksmserverrc. you can do so by openning a terminal and typing kwrite .ksmserverrc or cd .kde kwriet .ksmserverrc
<ilba7r> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#fg-hardware
<ilba7r> art_ look at the link i sent
* Art_ looks.
<Art_> ilba7r, Looks like a good site, thanx.
<ilba7r> art you are welcomed
<lwizardl> i don't understand
<ilba7r> lwizardi the file i sent to you hold the last session you had you need to remove limewire from it
<ilba7r> but first you need to find it
<lwizardl> ilba7r: limewire works fine
<lwizardl> in kubuntu finds files etc
<lwizardl> but firefox, konquerer, and azurues all can't find net access
<ilba7r> so you have the net
<ilba7r> just some programs can not find it is that your pro b
<lwizardl> so it seems yes
<ilba7r> lwizardl this is strane prob and i am afraid i do not know a solution try someone else perhaps they know
<lwizardl> np
<lwizardl> thanks for trying
<ilba7r> your welcomed
<PyroMithrandir> anyone know why system:/ in konqueror doesn't go to / ?
<PyroMithrandir> in KDE 3.5
<lwizardl> anyone now how i can force kde to release the restore sessions ? kde is having issues with my internet
<PyroMithrandir> lwizardl, there is an option to turn that off
<PyroMithrandir> in the user accounts thing in the system settings
<lwizardl> how?
<PyroMithrandir> in session manager
<lwizardl> i'm using my windows os now
<PyroMithrandir> ok, well
<PyroMithrandir> go back to kubuntu, and then open the system settings then User Account then Session Manager
<PyroMithrandir> there is "On Login" with some radio buttons
<PyroMithrandir> just do "start with an empty session"
<lwizardl> ok
<lwizardl> let me try
<PyroMithrandir> I think that is what you want
<lwizardl> brb
<PyroMithrandir> Alright, guys, I did my good deed, now someone answer my question.
<lwizardl> ok
<lwizardl> that didn't work either
<PyroMithrandir> it didn't?
<lwizardl> no
<PyroMithrandir> then I'm not sure what you want to happen
<lwizardl> i just want to be able to surf the net
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, but what does that have to do with restoring sessions?
<lwizardl> i started limewire and it locked my computer up and someone thought that limewire locked something
<lwizardl> since limewire works but nothing else does
<PyroMithrandir> oh, man, limewire is nasty
<PyroMithrandir> I'd uninstall it and use something like gtk-gnutella instead
<lwizardl> PyroMithrandir: i tried apollon but that doesn't work at all
<PyroMithrandir> well, for the gnutella network I use one called gtk-gnutella
<PyroMithrandir> sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<PyroMithrandir> to get it
<lwizardl> i'll do that after i get my net working again
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, I'm not sure what you are telling me
<lwizardl> i don't want to have to reinstall linux again
<PyroMithrandir> do you mean that no other applications respond?
<lwizardl> becuase of a glitch
<lwizardl> exactly
<PyroMithrandir> or that nothing else can access the net
<PyroMithrandir> oh, so you couldn't even get to the system settings, then?
<lwizardl> limewire connections and searches fine
<lwizardl> but firefox , konquerer both say can't find www.google.com
<lwizardl> nothing else seems to fine internet
<PyroMithrandir> well, that could be a DNS issue
<viviersf> ag no man
<viviersf> qtparted doesnt have support for resizing ext3
<viviersf> :(
<PyroMithrandir> lwizardl, I would have you try to go to 64.233.187.99 which is google's IP address
<PyroMithrandir> and see if that works
<lwizardl> ok sec
<PyroMithrandir> wait a sec
<lwizardl> ?
<PyroMithrandir> you can also connect back to this server by using its IP
<PyroMithrandir> 140.211.166.3
<PyroMithrandir> so that you don't have to boot back to windows
<PyroMithrandir> you know, just open up on irc client and type /server 140.211.166.3
<PyroMithrandir> that's only if I'm right about it being a DNS issue though
<lwizardl> ok
<lwizardl> let me try
<lwizardl> brb
<PyroMithrandir> k
<PyroMithrandir> Yeah, so, does no one know about system:/ not being / in KDE 3.5
<burepe2> How do I set a static ip address?
<PyroMithrandir> because I use the system menu in the panel to open up to system:/home and then I go up a directory to system:/ and I want it to be /
<PyroMithrandir> network IP, burepe2?
<PyroMithrandir> if so, it's in the network settings < system settings
<PyroMithrandir> you configure the eth0 interface
<PyroMithrandir> and tell it manual
<PyroMithrandir> and then you put in you IP
<burepe2> I did
<burepe2> but now I cant connect to the net
<burepe2> so I thought about using the command line
<PyroMithrandir> did you make sure the Gateway on the Routes tab was your router's IP?
<burepe2> nothing is written there
<burepe2> that is 192.168.0.1
<burepe2> right?
<PyroMithrandir> probably
<PyroMithrandir> if that's the number you think it is, then it probably is
<PyroMithrandir> some are 192.168.1.1
<burepe2> ok
<burepe2> i tried the first number but it aint working
<PyroMithrandir> hm, well, try going to 192.168.0.1 in a web browser
<PyroMithrandir> see if that brings you to your router
<burepe2> it does
<PyroMithrandir> well, then it should work
<PyroMithrandir> heh
<burepe2> wait do i have to put the network up and down
<PyroMithrandir> you shouldn't
<PyroMithrandir> if you need to restart anything, it'd be you computer
<PyroMithrandir> I'm not sure how kubuntu does that, though, but I really don't think you should have to restart
<burepe2> the number is gone from the route section
<burepe2> i hit apply
<burepe2> but it didn't take it seems
<PyroMithrandir> were you in Administrator mode?
<burepe2> yeah
<burepe2> what is static hosts
<PyroMithrandir> where do you see that?
<burepe2> it says 127.0.1 localhost.localdomain local host gochagocha
<burepe2> under the domain name system tab
<PyroMithrandir> oh, uh, that is stuff that will direct those names to 127.0.0.1 (which is your computer)
<burepe2> are you saying that is my comps ip address?
<PyroMithrandir> uh, no
<PyroMithrandir> that number is always an IP that will direct you to the comp you are on
<PyroMithrandir> so, it kind of is your IP
<PyroMithrandir> just like it is mine
<PyroMithrandir> and everyone in this room's
<burepe2> the ip i manually set was 192.168.0.5
<PyroMithrandir> yeah, and the domain name system doesn't have anything to do with that, really
<burepe2> what about the netmask? what should that be?
<PyroMithrandir> probably 255.255.255.255
<PyroMithrandir> or something like that
<burepe2> Do you know how to set this up in the command line?
<burepe2> I have 255.255.255.0
<PyroMithrandir> I don't know, no
<burepe2> last time i did this i did it in gnome and it was fine, but I don't have gnome installed in this new set up
<lwizardl> back
<lwizardl> didn't work
<lwizardl> can't be dns issue
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi guts
<Tallia1Kubuntu> guys
<Tallia1Kubuntu> can i ask you a thing
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i have an acer laptop with a 64MB ati mobility radeon card installed
<fdelacruz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/2325 guys I find this link and show an additional repo can I use this on my kubuntu
<Tallia1Kubuntu> why my pc has problems running games, like soldier of fortune=
<Tallia1Kubuntu> is there a way to improve the performances?
<kosh> well you could try using the ati binary driver
<burepe2> I tried to set a static ip and now my network is gone. My linux comp sees my windows comp, but neither of them see the linux comp. I changed the network back to dhcp, so now I can use the internet again, but I can't get to the other comp. Any suggestions?
<ofir> hello all
<ofir> cant access my bank acount with firefox - what can i do ?
<ofir> someone here ?
<burepe2> the question is kinda vague
<burepe2> people probably don't know what you mean, or how to help.
<burepe2> is it the log in to the account or is it the page itself?
<ofir> its the display - i need something which is similar to ie
<kosh> nothing is similar to ie
<kosh> not even ie
<kosh> you can try konqueror though to see if it works
<ofir> i tried same as firefox
<kosh> ie is a very quirky browser and many pages are designed for its quirks so nothing else works, however those quirks change from one patch to another
<ofir> a get a message to use ie 5.5 and above
<burepe2> yell at your bank
<ofir> :)
<kosh> I know I have run into pages designed for ie 5 that don't work at all in ie 6
<kosh> ofir: yeah that is pretty much your only option, complain to your bank or get a different one
<kosh> thankfully my bank has followed the standards the whole time
<ofir> they will say "what is kubunto?:
<kosh> ofir: kubuntu has nothing to do with it
<kosh> ofir: the problem is that it does not work in firefox which they should know
<ofir> i know , i read there was ie for linux ...
<ofir> ok
<kosh> ofir: nope
<kosh> ofir: ie is windows only
<kosh> ofir: the mac client was abandoned
<kosh> ofir: and it had not been maintained in years before it was ... although the windows client has not been maintained in years either
<fdelacruz> how can I enable root account
<kosh> ofir: ie 7 though is going to BREAK a lot of websites
<ofir> also i cant get the klik download to work and can not install anything not true the synaptic (and there is no skype or opera there)
<ejofee> sudo synaptic
<ejofee> sudo: must be setuid root
<ejofee> why and how?
<ofir> when i try to install i get a small error screen with nothing in it
<ofir> synaptic do work    klik-no
<ofir> also .cmg no
<ejofee> how do i setuid root?
<ejofee> and what un-(setuid root)ed it?
<ofir> my mother is angry - she tells me install the oldthing (windows)
<kosh> I can understand that
<ofir> is there away to get skype true synaptic ?
<munzir> hi sirs, I want to try kynaptic. It says: Error: "/tmp/ksocket-munzir" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<munzir> Link points to "/tmp/ksocket-root"
<munzir> /usr/bin/iceauth:  timeout in locking authority file /home/munzir/.ICEauthority
<munzir> ICE Connection rejected!
<ejofee> ofir: sure
<munzir> DCOPClient::attachInternal. Attach failed Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<munzir> ICE Connection rejected!
<kosh> using IE is going to get your computer cracked though but if that is the only thing your bank supports then  your options are to use IE or change banks
<kosh> if you have to use IE then you have to use windows
<ofir> :) how ?  its not in the synaptic list
<ejofee> ofir: just "sudo apt-get install skype"
<kosh> however the odds are good that if your banks website breaks in firefox  then it will break in ie7 also
<ejofee> ofir: of course, i assume you have added all sources from ubuntu.nl/source-o-matic
<ofir> no i didnt
<lippel> hi. how can i add a "custom" entry to kdm? i want to use my own ~/.xsession
<ejofee> ofir: corrected: http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ejofee> ofir: so try this link. it's quite self-explanatory
<ejofee> how do i setuid root?
<ejofee> and what un-(setuid root)ed it?
<ejofee> sudo synaptic
<ejofee> sudo: must be setuid root
<ejofee> please help me
<ejofee> (provided that somebody knows the answer)
<bimberi> ejofee: no idea what un-setuid-ed it
<ejofee> bimberi: i played with the home account of the first created user
<ejofee> bimberi: is it likely to be the cause?
<bimberi> ejofee: highly unlikely
<ofir> thanks i will try
<ejofee> bimberi: any idea how i solve this (i must mention that i have my root account disabled)
<bimberi> ejofee: i think you'll have to boot into recovery mode and "chmod 4755 /usr/bin/sudo"
<ajus> where can i find complete repositories pleas?
<kosh> ofir: if you need that bank site to work then you probalby need to switch back to windows
<ejofee> bimberi: how do i boot into recovery mode? add a failsafe entry into lilo?
<bimberi> ejofee: for reference my ls -l looks like   -rwsr-xr-x  1 root root 93076 2005-10-29 05:19 /usr/bin/sudo
<ejofee> bimberi: i am a newbye to ubuntu
<ofir> opera will not work ?
<bimberi> ejofee: "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo" to see what it looks like
<ejofee> ofir: it will. why asking?
<ajus> where can i find complete repositories please?
<bimberi> ubotoflu tell ajus about repos
<bimberi> ubotflu tell ajus about repos
<bimberi> heh
<ajus> bimberi: thanks
<ofir> i mean with the bank ,,, (same as ie)
<ejofee> bimberi: mine seems to be set to ejofee user (main user)
<bimberi> ejofee: that is unusual, is the size the same (93076)?
<ejofee> bimberi: yes, it is
<bimberi> ejofee: that's a good sign :)
<ejofee> bimberi: -rwxr-xr-x  1 ejofee ejofee 93076 2005-09-30 11:11 /usr/bin/sudo
<ejofee> bimberi: yes it is :)
<bimberi> ejofee: if you "ls -l /usr/bin" are they mostly owned by root?
<ejofee> bimberi: all of them are ownded by ejofee!
<bimberi> ejofee: ewwww, looks like a stray "chown" command has taken place :/
<kosh> ejofee: very impressive, how did you manage that/
<ejofee> bimberi: from my old distro. seems like will have to reinstall ubuntu, right?
<ejofee> bimberi: i am in the process of migrating
<bimberi> ejofee: the best option if it's not a major inconvenience
<ejofee> s/will/i\ will/
<kosh> I did a changeover from debian sid to kubuntu actually
<bimberi> ejofee: vi user? :)
<ejofee> bimberi: what if i refuse to also format? will it overwrite all packages?
<kosh> not trivial but certainly doable
<ajus> which one is better adept or synaptic?
<ejofee> bimberi: no, i am a mc person, why?
<bimberi> ejofee: the substition command you posted :)
<ejofee> bimberi: i mean, i hope it won't overwrite them in such a way that they will keep the wrong owner
<ejofee> bimberi: no, i am a sed user
<ejofee> bimberi :)
<bimberi> ejofee: :)
<bimberi> ejofee: as to your Q, i really don't know sorry
<burepe2> Help I can not see my linux comp from my windows comp
<burepe2> my network is gone
<ofir> in which package should be skype and opera ?
<kosh> well skype is in the skype package and opera is in the opera package :)
<SiO> r the repo servers still down?
<ofir> which source ?
<ofir> kosh : which source i use ?
<bimberi> !skype
<ubotflu> rumour has it, skype is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl
<bimberi> !opera
<ubotflu> Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/ and get then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperaBrowser
<bimberi> ofir: there you go :)
<ofir> thanks :)
<entius> Hi, how can i start konqueror with the navigation panel already present?
<ananth126> there is a a cmd-line option... but in most cases, pressing f9 and restarting it should continue from its last save...
<ananth126> f9 = navigation panel
<ofir> was able to run opera (i right click the deb and choose instalion)
<ofir> thanks
<entius> ananth126, i use konqueror with sudo, and when i restart the program it begins without the panel ...
<entius> it's very annoying, and now i have a little of time to investigate
<gath> hello
<gath> a question
<gath> it is possible to make strams with kuntu and if, which programm sould i use?
<entius> it's done, i've found it, you have to save the actual view as the default (there is an option)
<_noor> hi
<amu> gath: kaffeine is what you're lokking for
<amu> looking even
<burepe2> Can anyone help me with my network
<GTroy> hmm anyone know how to install 3.5?
<burepe2> GTroy: I heard that 3.5 has a focusing problem, sure you want to do it?
<GTroy> focusing?
<GTroy> uh-oh
<GTroy> I think it's already on the way
<burepe2> yeah like it picks the wrong window to focus on
<burepe2> I am not sure
<burepe2> just heard it in passing
<GTroy> hmmm
<burepe2> someone said I just installed 3.5 and I have a focusing problem
<GTroy> have you tried e17?
<burepe2> then someone else said welcome to 3.5
<GTroy> ok
<burepe2> what is e17?
<GTroy> heh the ultimate enlightenment
<burepe2> is it a package?
<ilba7r> burepe2 are you talking about e16 for i am using it now
<GTroy> I don't think so
<GTroy> no e17
<ilba7r> no focusing problem you just need to select what you want
<GTroy> ok I can live with that
<GTroy> ilba7r have you tried e17?
<ilba7r> yap
<GTroy> little unstable
<GTroy> messed up my firefox
<ilba7r> but with each new update you have to reconfigure everythin you loose everythin
<GTroy> I didn't
<ilba7r> i had no problems with stability. just the reconfiguration problem
<GTroy> you can set to have e17, and e16
<ilba7r> yah but i will wait for a stable release
<GTroy> at least I had thought that
<GTroy> yeah, me too
<ilba7r> and frankly i prefer e16 now
<GTroy> how come?
<ilba7r> though it is sometimes bugy
<ilba7r> the snapshots for all your virutal desktops for i open a lot of programs at a time
<ilba7r> also the ease by which you edit menus make your own style
<ilba7r> I am using a theme caleed debiane much like mac os. and am kind of familiar with all the shortcuts now. epplets on the other hand are sometimes unstable
<GTroy> the one thing I couldn't get around on e17 was no file manager
<ilba7r> i ran nautilus and rox on it
<ilba7r> both were very stable
<GTroy> ok, maybe I'll switch back
<ilba7r> frankly i did not like evidence a lot
<GTroy> what's evidence?
<GTroy> the e17 file manager?
<GTroy> sorry about the 20 questions ilba7r
<ilba7r> you are more than welcomed
<GTroy> :D
<ilba7r> yah evidence is e17 file manager but if i remember correctly it is property
<GTroy> any precautions I should be aware of with e17?
<ilba7r> its really hard to configure lol
<GTroy> I didn't think it was that bad
<ilba7r> there is a howto on the forums will tell you everything you need and all packages you need too
<GTroy> gonna give it another try
<ilba7r> let me check but my link might be old for i used to run it on hoary
<GTroy> no I have it installed
<GTroy> don't worry about it
<eXistenZ> when will the bugs in the 3.5 be fixed?
<burepe2> My kdesu kcontrol command won't work. The pass word dialog comes up but then nothing happens. Any suggestions?
<ofir> hello exz which browser do you use in order to see sites which are not supporting firefox ?
<eXistenZ> ofir, maybe konqueror would work
<eXistenZ> but most of the sites are supported by firefox nowadays
<ilba7r> ofir mozilla
<eXistenZ> ilba7r, aren't they the same?
<ilba7r> it is the linux netscape
<ilba7r> though i never encountered a site that will not open with firefox. I had problems with opera but never firefox
<ilba7r> existenz i am not sure if mozilla is discontinued but basically i think they are two browsers. Mozilla is basically netscape
<MachineScrew> when KDE 3.5 is installed why dose the KDE SDK break the install
<ofir> one bank site told me i am using netscape 4 and told me to switch to m ie
<MachineScrew> ofir: you can tell the browser like konquer to pretend to be IE 6
<MachineScrew> ofir: click on tools and select change browser identification
<ofir> ok :)
<MachineScrew> chose IE then IE 6.0 on WinXP
<MachineScrew> that might work if not Firefox has the same thing
<MachineScrew> and some times works better
<MachineScrew> what packages do I need to compile a KDE app (Ktorrent) using KDE 3.5
<ofir> https://start.telebank.co.il/notIE.htm
<eXistenZ> MachineScrew, have you got the 3.5 installed?
<MachineScrew> eXistenZ: ya
<ofir> thats what happens in a loop
<eXistenZ> MachineScrew, have you got any problems with kicker on logout/shutdown ?
<MachineScrew> ofir: tell your bank to be standards complient
<MachineScrew> ofir: tell them you can view go to the site on a mac
<ilba7r> ofir you might try to update your system
<MachineScrew> ofir: it won't take much to get them to do that
<MachineScrew> so ya if some one could paste a pkg listing so I can compile KDE apps under 3.5 that would be nice
<MachineScrew> so ya if some one could paste a pkg listing so I can compile KDE apps under 3.5 that would be nice
<MachineScrew> what packages do I need to compile a KDE app (Ktorrent) using KDE 3.5
<MachineScrew> also when i put a audio cd in 2 windows for the cd open up and Kscd and an option a la winXP
<MachineScrew> so I just want the last one not the other 3
<MachineScrew> is any one here
<aseigo> you need kdelibs4-dev at a minimum to compile kde apps
<aseigo> and may at times need/want kdebase-dev
<aseigo> as for the popup on cd insertion, just check the "remember my choice" checkbox and select "do nothing"
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> ya but I get 4 different ones
<MachineScrew> and this is the first cd i put in
<MachineScrew> aseigo: I think that the first 2 is kde 3.4 open the cd in konquer and kscd 3.5 opens konquer for the cd and the options window
<MachineScrew> aseigo: i want to remove the 3.4 way of doing things and go with the latter
<MachineScrew> aseigo: I have done what you said and the only thing that happend was that the options window didn't come up but 2 konquer windows come up and kscd STILL come up
<aseigo> kscd coming up will be because the "play when cd inserted" option is turned on
<aseigo> dunno why you're getting _two_ konq windows though
<MachineScrew> kscd will still come up when play when cd insterted is unchecked
<MachineScrew> the only thing that changes is insted of playing the cd when the app is opened it opens in stop mode
<MachineScrew> so thats not the solution
<MachineScrew> mind you if it was easy I wouldn't be here
<MachineScrew> I looked through all options the only one that would kill it all is polling the cd drive but I don't want to uncheck that because that would be like cutting your arm off for a small cut
<MachineScrew> its anoying because I have 64 audio cds to encode and I have to close the windows and kscd every freaking time
<MachineScrew> its very anoying
<MachineScrew> so again any soulutins would be good
<hara> help!
<hara> dpkg - warning: downgrading libxvidcore4-dev from 2:1.0.3-0.0 to 0:1.1.0-0beta2.
<MachineScrew> but the 2 konquer windows and the kscd thing is related
<hara> how is that downgrading? afaik 1.1.0 is > than 1.0.3
<MachineScrew> hara: its the 2:1.0.3-0.0
<MachineScrew> the 2 is why
<MachineScrew> the 0:1.1.0-0
<hara> ahh
<MachineScrew> its 0
<hara> what is that 2 meaning?
<MachineScrew> don't wory about it
<MachineScrew> i think thats a kubuntu/ubuntu distro spacific thing
<hara> okay
<hara> thanks
<MachineScrew> you need though to have dpkg tell apt-get not to update it
<hara> how?
<MachineScrew> though I know that can be done I don't know how to doit
<MachineScrew> so I am no help there
<hara> oh
<MachineScrew> lol
<hara> adept does indeed want to downgrade it
<MachineScrew> ya and so will apt-get
<MachineScrew> but #kubuntu is dead right now
<MachineScrew> its anoying because I can't sleep and I have these problems that I can't fix eather
<aftertaf> lol
<MachineScrew> when i put a audio cd in 2 windows for the cd open up and Kscd and an option a la winXP
<MachineScrew> so I just want the last one not the other 3
<aftertaf> kde does that. annoying as....
<MachineScrew> so no Konquer windows, no Kscd JUST the options window is all I want
<MachineScrew> so how in the hell to i tell it to quit
<MachineScrew> (not logout or shutdown)
<MachineScrew> I could tell it to stop polling the cd drive but I don't want to have to do that
<MachineScrew> when i put a audio cd in 2 windows for the cd open up and Kscd and an option a la winXP
<MachineScrew> so no Konquer windows, no Kscd JUST the options window is all I want
<MachineScrew> I could tell it to stop polling the cd drive but I don't want to have to do that
<Hobbsee> tell what to quit?
<aftertaf> lol
<MachineScrew> how
<carl> hi guys, can anyone provide me with a link to a good guide how to get the 'make' command work on my kubuntu? im a n00b in linux and especially in kubuntu and im trying to compile my program with kdevelop but it says make: command not found. thanks for any help :-)
<MachineScrew> how do I tell it to quit short of telling it to stop polling the cddrive
<MachineScrew> carl: did you get build-essential package
<Hobbsee> carl: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<carl> oh, thankyouverymuch, i will try that at once :-)
<MachineScrew> i guess i will be back later
<Hobbsee> MachineScrew: no clue sorry - tried google for it?  or ubuntuforums?  you'll be searching for stuff on kde autoplay, i think
<MachineScrew> ok thanks i will check there if not I will be back
<carl> : MachineScrew + Bobbsee that helped, thankyou very much again
<Hobbsee> er, ok then carl
<djib> hello
<djib> Is KDE3.5 stable enough to use it ?
<Hobbsee> djib: they call it stable - seems pretty stable, yes
<djib> ok thanks
<Hobbsee> no probleems
<Hobbsee> *problems
<aftertaf> i got most of my K back now.... missing some things that need recompiling with the new lib file
<Hobbsee> oh goody!  on dapper, this is?
<aftertaf> yep
<djib> another question : I installed flashplayer-plugin nonfree
<Hobbsee> seems like more of it is becoming un-broken/fixed again
<aftertaf> yeyyyyyyyyyy
<aftertaf> :] 
<dutch> i tried dapper the other day...lost the xserver...
<djib> but it is neither in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<djib> what shall I do ?
<aftertaf> dutch:  its back now :)
<dutch> maybe this weekend then :)
<djib> (I don't have firefox or mozilla, just Konqui)
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  what cmd did you use exactly to ignore that pain in the.
<Hobbsee> dutch: stick it on a separate partition, and you wont really care if it doesnt give you a GUI for a couple of days
<Hobbsee>  /ignore Fireside
<dutch> :)
<aftertaf> Hobbsee:  me too, but it dont work :/
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Hobbsee> i was tempted to, then i just stopped reading that channel
<djib> any idea for the flash player ?
<hara> how can i change the target host type when building a package? i'm on athlonxp1800 and dpkg-buildpackage wants to build for i486
<Hobbsee> djib: you can use locate <filename>
<Hobbsee> but i'm not sure what you'd put as the filename
<bimberi> lol @ Hobbsee (in #ubuntu)
<djib> Hobbsee: I tried everything I could
<djib> I can't find it
<Hobbsee> bimberi: i thought that "i thought that was typing "/quit" lol" in response to aftertaf's comment would be rather mean though
<Hobbsee> djib: hmm...
<bimberi> Hobbsee: lol, perhaps suggesting "/quit #ubuntu-offtopic" (just in case they copy/paste)
<Hobbsee> bimberi: i thought that /quit quit the entire client
<bimberi> Hobbsee: exactly :)
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> there we go
<aftertaf> how about /die-a-slow-death-you-annoying-immature-git
<aftertaf> ?
<aftertaf> :] 
<Hobbsee> hehe
<MachineScrew> ok there was a guy who has the same kscd problem in RH 7.3 using KDE 3.3
<MachineScrew> or was it 3
<MachineScrew> thinks it was  3
<MachineScrew> so like he said what magick voodoo must i do to get kscd to stop poping up
<MachineScrew> is this channel full of empty people who leave and come back or what
<DoeRayMe> can anyone get kde-guidance working?
<MachineScrew> since Hobbsee last said hehe there are 14 joined this channel and left this server
<MachineScrew> what the hell
<ejofee> where are the fonts installed?
<MachineScrew> any kubuntu developers here or what
<ejofee> i am having problems with vnc because it doesn't find the fonts in the expected location
<ejofee> how do i query an installed deb for wherever its files are?
<chakie_work> ejofee: dpkg --listfiles package
<ejofee> chakie_work: thank you
<chakie_work> np
<burepe2> I need help with my network.
<snpz> burepe2, so?
<burepe2> I can't see my linux box from a windows comp over the network. I was trying to set up a static ip and something got messed
<burepe2> now I am back on dhcp
<burepe2> Also, some where along the line my kdesu kcontrol command stopped working. I get the password dialog but that's it.
<snpz> use samba to make shares
<burepe2> I tired
<burepe2> tried
<burepe2> it is not working
<ilba7r_> burepe2 one step at a time how did you mess the static ip address
<burepe2> it just wouldn't work
<burepe2> so i changed it back to dhcp
<ilba7r_> i assume you have a router
<burepe2> yeah
<ilba7r_> ok i will help you first set this up
<ilba7r_> i have it working fine
<snpz> so u have to set up static ip which is in static IP pool
<burepe2> ok, cool
<burepe2> I have done it before, but it didn't work this time
<ilba7r_> no problem let us try it again
<ilba7r_> did you put your router address in the gateway address?
<burepe2> yeah
<burepe2> gui right?
<ilba7r_> is it a wireless or wired connection
<burepe2> no
<burepe2> wired
<burepe2> sorry
<ilba7r_> that is easier than
<ilba7r_> do you have any security on your router. Like macaddress restriction?
<burepe2> If I can access the router settings throught the web browser under 192.168.0.1, does that mean that the gate way address is 192.168.0.1?
<burepe2> no restrictions
<ilba7r_> ya
<ilba7r_> if you can access the router through 192.168.0.1 than your gateway address is that
<burepe2> yup
<ilba7r_> do you have a firewall?
<burepe2> no
<ilba7r_> ok try to set the static ip address again and ping the router
<burepe2> Did you catch it when I said that the kdesu kcontrol command stopped working?
<ilba7r_> ping -c 5 192.168.0.1
<burepe2> ok
<ilba7r_> ok so we need to do it from terminal than
<ilba7r_> open a terminal and type sudo kwrite /etc/network/interfaces
<burepe2> ok
<ilba7r_> look at the line iface eth0 inet
<burepe2> ping ok
<ilba7r_> ok ping gmail.com
<burepe2> network is unreachable
<burepe2> I am looking at the file
<ilba7r_> ok lets look at your /etc/network/interfaces file than
<burepe2> yup
<ilba7r_> did you locate the line iface eth0
<burepe2> yup
<macke> can i install flash with apt-get??
<ilba7r_> it should read iface eth0 inet static
<burepe2> yup
<ilba7r_> than address <put your address there>
<burepe2> yup
<macke> can i install flash with apt-get?? how??
<ilba7r_> look at this pastebin
<ilba7r_> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/462181
<ilba7r_> it should be something like that
<burepe2> mine is the same but the address is 192.168.0.5
<ilba7r_> sorry for the address just put the address you assigned
<ilba7r_> ok now in the terminal type
<ilba7r_> sudo ifdown eth0
<ilba7r_> than sudo ifup eth0
<burepe2> ok
<burepe2> ping gmail network unreachable
<ilba7r_> i guess the problem is with your router
<ilba7r_> for if you can ping the router than you have connection to it
<ilba7r_> did you check the ip address reange on the router to see if .5 is within the range?
<burepe2> I was using it before for forever
<burepe2> I have all these ports forwared on that address
<burepe2> so I want to keep the same one
<ilba7r_> perhaps some one else used this ip address no harm to check
<burepe2> should I try another>
<burepe2> hmmm
<ilba7r_> can you ping your pc from the router?
<burepe2> n
<ilba7r_> use your browser and go to the router setting and try pinging your pc
<ilba7r_> try assigning another address to it also it might be a lease period problem
<burepe1> picked the wrong ip
<burepe1> ha
<ilba7r_> lol
<burepe1> ok
<burepe1> changed it to 4
<burepe1> but still network is uneachable with the google
<burepe1> ping
<ilba7r_> do not use google to ping
<ilba7r_> your router will have a ping facility use it
<ilba7r_> see if your lan is working properly first
<burepe1> i changed to 7
<burepe1> ok
<ilba7r_> when you change the address
<burepe1> router 7 is ok\
<ilba7r_> try pinging gmail than
<burepe1> no go
<ilba7r_> type ifconfig in a terminal
<ilba7r_> do you see the proper ip address in the output
<burepe1> yeh
<ilba7r_> frankly i have no idea but i bet there is something wrong with your router setup
<ilba7r_> acess rules
<burepe1> it was working until I tried to set the static ip
<carl> anyone who knows a good mp3 player which has no problems with noncommon codecs?
<burepe1> and I had the static ip set up before i installed breezy the other day
<ilba7r_> with dhcp is it working well
<burepe1> iriver
<burepe1> the big iriver one
<carl> oki, i check it out, thx^^
<carl> oha, i meant one for my kubuntu ;-)
<burepe1> ok
<burepe1> ha
<carl> the standard players have problems with my data
<carl> k
<burepe1> i set it to dhcp and it is fine
<arafat> there are tons of plugins for xmms...
<burepe1> ilba7r_:
<ilba7r_> sorry burepe1 have no idea what is wrong
<burepe1> well forget the static ip, I am more concerned about my network
<sio> i cant get anything from the repos :[
<sio> all the packages i see in Adept are from the DVD...
<sio> is there something wrong with the servers? or its because im connected thru a proxy?
<carl> i have downloaded and depacked xmms, how do i install it?
<macke> how do i get flash for konquerer??
<Kibou> by installing flash for firefox
<macke> can i do it with apt-get?
<Kibou> dunno.. i always use the integrated flash install/update thing firefox has
<macke> Oh where is that?
<ejofee> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome
<ejofee> debconf: (Unable to load Gnome -- is libgnome2-perl installed?)
<ejofee> debconf: falling back to frontend: Dialog
<ejofee> libgnome2-perl is not installed on my computer
<Kibou> well.. if you go on a site that requires the flash plugin a warning pops up at the top of the page site in firefox
<ejofee> i don't understand why this should happen to me
<ejofee> i hate when one package is not installed
<ejofee> is there anything to be done about this situation?
<ejofee> i am desperate
<Kibou> well it falls back to dialog, which is fine..
<Kibou> you can change it with
<Kibou> sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf
<macke> Kibou: oh u mean that one. yeah that dont work so ive downloaded the flashplayer, but when i try to install it wants the dir to my firefox
<Kibou> huh?
<ejofee> Kibou: but synaptic simply doesn't want to install *anything at all* because of this
<Kibou> that's weird.. dunno about that sorry..
<Kibou> konqueror looks for plugins on several directories.. and on of them should be ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Kibou> so as long as you install it for firefox konqueror should detect it and use it
<ejofee> Kibou: "failed to apply all changes! scroll in the terminal buffer to see what went wrong."
<Kibou> maybe it's because synaptic is a gnome-ish app and needs the gnome debconf thing to configure things.. but I could be completely wrong here
<ejofee> it then says "Preconfiguring packages ..." and it stops here
<Kibou> jsut try to apt-get the thing you tried to install with synatpic and see if that's work
<burepe2> Can anyone tell me why my windows comp can not see my linux box over my network?
<Jaymac> you got samba set up?
<Voodoo_Vibe> "/dev/hdc1       /media/hdc1     ntfs    ro,user,uid,umask=1000        0       0" what is wrong here??
<Kibou> doesn't uid need an argument?
<burepe2> yeha
<burepe2> tryies to
<Kibou> like uid=vodoo
<burepe2> tried to
<Kibou> like your username
<burepe2> it is set up but not working
<Voodoo_Vibe> aahhhhh yeah thats right! Thanx!!
<Voodoo_Vibe> hmm... how do i make my /media accessible for all??
<ananth126> hmm... umask = 1000 ...woudnt that remove all permissions for all ??? just a thought...
<Voodoo_Vibe> hmmm well actually i dont know... im kinda newb at this :)
<Kibou> I only have ro,uid=user,gid=group and it works just fine
<ananth126> Voodoo_Vibe: see if works after removing the umask
<Voodoo_Vibe> ive tried removing umask but dont work and ive copyed Kibou, but not working
<ananth126> Voodoo_Vibe: chmod 777 /media ?  wild guess
<Kibou> hmm
<Voodoo_Vibe> now ive got access to /media! Thanx. Now its just /media/hdc1 and /media/hdd5 left
<Voodoo_Vibe> "/dev/hdc1       /media/hdc1     ntfs    ro,uid=macke,gid=macke        0       0" looks like this now
<ejofee> what is this? "dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statusoverride file"
<ejofee> it's pervasive
<ananth126> Voodoo_Vibe: you are mounting it read-only... so dont try to write files to the ntfs file system...:)
<ananth126> but you should be able to access the files
<dawynn> When my PC boots up, I see a message saying "Mounting local filesystems .... Failed".  Where do I look to find what filesystem(s) it couldn't mount?
<Voodoo_Vibe> yeah i dont want to write to it. only read but i cant do that either
<Kibou> Voodoo_Vibe: does it even mount with that fstab line?
<Kibou> dawynn: you can run 'dmesg' to looks for bootup errors
<Voodoo_Vibe> Kibou: it should its freshly installed, just cant read the files, no permission
<nacho> hy
<nacho> any know how i can mount a partition nfs in the fstab?
<Kibou> well.. you should have permission..
<nacho> i have a problem with permission
<nacho> /dev/hdb5       /media/Windows  ntfs    rxw             1       0
<Kibou> ..
<nacho> it says i dont have permision
<nacho> or it doenst mount it
<nacho> i tryed put on auto
<nacho> but i doesnt works
<Kibou> try /dev/hdb5 /media/Windows ntfs ro,uid=yourusername,gid=yourgroupname 0 0
<Kibou> and remount
<Kibou> let's see if it works for him
<burepe2> Need help getting my kubuntu box noticed by my windows box on the network. Any suggestions
<djib> would you advice installing the 686 version of the kernel if I have a pentium 4
<djib> will it change much ?
<Ayiden> Has anyone tested out kde 3.5?
<Ayiden> What are the biggest annoyances/bugs ?
<djib> Ayiden: I'm using it
<djib> it seems good
<djib> but I installed it this morinig
<Ayiden> I have looked around and even the kde site says no bugs found yet *(lol).. well no big bugs
<Ayiden> djib: Alright I think i will try it
<Ayiden> djib: I have 3.4 and that media bug from kubuntu breezy is getting to me.. when I click on media it only shows what devices are mounted but not unmounted and it doesnt show any hardrives -.-
<Ayiden> djib: If you are using kubunut breezy click on "storage media" and check if you can find all your devices if you can then 3.5 fixed it... thats one thing im hoping is better
<Ayiden> kubuntu**
<Kibou> they didn't remove that on purpose?
<djib> where is storage media ?
<Kibou> that's actually a bug?
<Ayiden> next to k menu the computer thing click on it and then a small menu pops up click on storage media there
<Ayiden> Kibou: Yes *(lol)
<Kibou> I like that media:/ only shows removable media
<Kibou> don't want my hdds there..
<Ayiden> Kibou: In other distro's storage media is a place where you can mount devices etc...
<Kibou> yea.. it still works for me like it is now.
<Ayiden> Kibou: *(lol) You dont "have to" have hdd in there.. a real example of this bug would be to try and put unmounted devices on your desktop
<Ayiden> on a fresh kubuntu breezy install you wont be able to for some reason
<Ayiden> you shou8ld be able to set that in k control but when you do nothing shows up
<Kibou> I guess I'm lucky I don't need it then.. hehe
<Ayiden> Kibou: Do you have devices on your desktop?
<Kibou> no
<Ayiden> Kibou: in kcontrol you can set it so certain unmounted devices show up there... that way its easier to mount things
<Ayiden> just right click and click on mount ta DA!
<Ayiden> but for some reason when you change the setting no devices appear
<Ayiden> ha ha im upgrading to kde 3.5 right now and ha ha im on a 56k modem
<Ayiden> only like 9 hours left....
<Kibou> ..!
<Ayiden> aways from here they can get dsl for 15$ a month -.-
<Ayiden> cant get that here...
<Kibou> I was in the same situation.. about 6 years ago
<IULIUS23ro> hi all
<medgno> is there an easy way to make apt forget that I've added the 3.5 repository, and go back to what shipped with breezy?
<IULIUS23ro> how can i install kdelibs4c2a_3.4.3-2_i386.deb for kplayer cause apt tells me that it will not uninstall kdelibs4c2 ??
<ajus> i'd like to upggrade kde in breezy using adept, which one should i choose? kdebase-bin.. kdebase-data... or what?? help please.
<medgno> does anyone know why amarok is constantly crashing for me with kde3.5?
<medgno> even if I delete my ~/.kde directory, it still freezes up
<bipolar> ok. I want to take the plunge today. I have a fully funtioning breezy install, I have been wanting to try out KDE again (last used 3.2/3.3).
<bipolar> if I want to use kde 3.5 right away, do I just add the source on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<jaldhar> the topic is a little unclear, does it mean there are updates to the kde3.5 .debs in breezy-updates or whatever came with breezy?
<bipolar> jaldhar, I don't think so. they are in another repo
<bipolar> jaldhar, see the last url I typed
<jaldhar> bipolar: could you repeat it please?  I missed that
<bipolar> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<jaldhar> bipolar: oh that one I've seen and installed.  I was wondering about updates because there is a dependency problem with kamera
<jaldhar> and I'm too lazy to recompile libgphoto2 atm :-)
<bipolar> jaldhar, I dunno. I'm just now looking into kubuntu.
<_michael> I have a KMail problem: I can't delete the folders in my Trash folder...
<ajus> i'd like to upggrade kde in breezy using adept, which one should i choose? kdebase-bin.. kdebase-data... or what?? help please.
<_michael> you mean you want kde 3.5?
<ajus> yes
<_michael> I have "kde" installed, and "kde-core", but I think you need to add a repository for that
<_michael> which I found here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<_michael> or is KDE3.5 also in the regular kubuntu repositories??
<ajus> i added repos already.. but there's no "plain" kde to choose in adept
<_michael> I have a plain "kde" installed, I just launched adept to check
<jaldhar> ajus: if you have the kubuntu.org repo added, just do a full upgrade and it should pull it all in
<_michael> kdebase and kdebase-bin, and kdebase-data are installed as well
<ajus> even when there's no kde to choose, i just choose everything else, like kde*** right?
<_michael> I guess jaldhar is right... try to update your packages again (fetch updates) and then click "full upgrade"
<ajus> ok, i'll try now
<jaldhar> ajus: no these up are upgrades so if you already have kde installed the newer versions will be automatically upgraded.  btw, there is a problem with kamera which is missing a dependency so that might be problematic
<yudi> i installed MRTG from Kynaptic, then when i try to run mrtg i got this message error... http://pastebin.com/462354 , according to the error message i should change my LANG value shouldn't I ? i type env and look at the LANG section and it's true that the value is en_US.UTF-8. i change it to en_US (ommit the UTF-8) but there is no difference, i've got any other error message about the locale settings. could somebody help me? thanks
<_michael> I think ajus already has kde, since he's using adept
<ajus> yes, i already on kde 3.4.. i'm using kubuntu breezy
<jaldhar> yudi: type locale -a at the command line.  That tells you what locales you have installed.  if you don't have en_US you have to create it with dpkg-reconfigure locales
<ajus> so.. is there any good if i upgrade to kde 3.5?
<_michael> I went from gnome straight to kde 3.5; can't tell you about 3.4 :)
<LeeJunFan> haha, omg! I just read the slashdot story about what linus said about gnome.
<ajus> :)
<_michael> rather stupid thing he said there I think...
<LeeJunFan> basically what' I've felt for years, and why I left mandrake as a distro.
<_michael> even though I'm starting to like KDE; I've preferred Gnome every time I tried KDE... until two weeks ago that is :)
<LeeJunFan> There's nothing wrong with Gnome though if that's what you want.
<LeeJunFan> It's just not for me, I just can't believe he said it.
<yudi> jaldhar: i have en_US.UTF-8, is it different from en_US? so if i have the en_US, then I change the LANG value to "en_US", it will be fine? am i correct?
<bipolar> ok. here I am in my brand new kde desktop. now I want to upgrade to 3.5. just add the source like the web site says and apt-get upgrade, right?
<bipolar> damn.... this is going to spoil me.
<_michael> and then update...
<bipolar> so much faster
<jaldhar> yudi: Haven't used mrtg but based on the message I assume so.  Btw, en_us (non utf-8) is essentially the same as C or POSIX which you probably already have
<_michael> well, first update, then upgrade, that's the right order I guess
<jaldhar> _michael: yes
<ajus> i got problem with billionton sd card reader.. whenever i plugged it in, konqueror pop out with many tabs saying "error no such device sda1"... any suggestions?
<ajus> it runs perfectly in windows and knoppix though
<haypo> hi! can someone tell me which I can't unlock my computer after an hibernation?
<haypo> I tried my user password, my root password, and empty password
<haypo> but no one is able to unlock my computer
<IULIUS23ro> how can i make firestarter not to ask me for the passwd when the computer starts??
<IULIUS23ro> what do i have to change here -caption "%c" %i %m?
<IULIUS23ro> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<IULIUS23ro> i made a link to firestarter in .kde/Autostart
<IULIUS23ro> but i want when the computer starts
<IULIUS23ro> to not prompt me for the rot password
<IULIUS23ro> root
<IULIUS23ro> any ideas?
<ajus> which one's better adept or synaptic?
<haypo> ajus, use both :)
<ajus> haypo: :)
<jaldhar> ajus:aptitude
<ajus> jadhar: is it text base?
<ajus> jaldhar: is it text base?
<yudi> guys, i installed mrtg from kynaptic, why does when i'm using cfgmaker the result is http://pastebin.com/462421 and then after running indexmaker command, i see no change in my http://localhost/mrtg/... does installing mrtg from kynaptic will results different from installing the .tar.gz files that i download from www.mrtg.org?
<digits> yukuake is really cool :)
<digits> great to have irssi in :P
<ajus> i'm to activate my geforce.. should i also install nvidia-glx?
<jaldhar> ajus: yes, aptitude is text based
<ajus> jaldhar: oh ok.. i'm not yet familiar with text base... but i'll learn.. thanks :)
<sio> did anyone have any troubles connecting to repos with apt-get using a proxy?
<ajus> what's nvidia-glx for? do i need it if i already installed nvidia common core?
<rafx> is this a hoax?  http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<sophie_> rafx: youve been reading slashdot
<freakshow> erhm, what is wrong when you comp says: crc error and Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0) when you try boot up.. any ideas ?
<sophie_> rafx: I have a hard time linus openly bashed gnome
<digits> is kde-apps down?
<djk_> sophie_: link?
<rafx> sophie_: the alleged Linus comment is the top news at http://www.osnews.com/
<sophie_> djk_: http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/12/13/1340215.shtml?tid=121&tid=131&tid=189&tid=106
<sophie_> or
<sophie_> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/usability/2005-December/msg00021.html
<monad> hi... something weird just happened: popped in the install cd into a (quite old) machine and got a kernel panic right away... how can this happen? and what is "this"?
<rafx> 300+ user comments here too http://www.osnews.com/comment.php?news_id=12956
<djk_> if torvalds said so, torvalds is right ;)
<monad> can someone please tell me how i can get a kernel panic when booting from cd? this doesn't seem right
<sophie_> djk_: What now you think linus is a prophet like jesus or mohammed, my beleife is it all depends on what your need is and what your audience is
<djk_> sophie_: no, i just dislike gnome ;)
<bipolar> is there a minimum groupwise version needed for Kontact to work with it?
<sophie_> sophie_: if your are a newbie gnome is much easier to use compared to kde which is a litle bloated, I personnally prefer kde for its customisation and features
<djk_> talking to yourself are we sophie_  ;)
<sophie_> djk_: yep
<sophie_> djk_: just thinking outloud
<djk_> gnome isn't easier.. that's just wrong.
<djk_> sophie_: tell me, how do you create a menu entry with an icon for a program in gnome?
<sophie_> djk_: gnome is simpler and easier to teach
<djk_> it most certainly is not.
<digits> hehe
<IULIUS23ro> hi all
<digits> that was a blast
<IULIUS23ro> how can i configure kopete to see my friends webcam?
<sophie_> djk_: tell me how to do it on windows
<IULIUS23ro> what do i have to do?
<IULIUS23ro> plzzz
<sophie_> djk_: not much easier,m when you install packages the menu entry is created just like windows,  a newbie does not want to know how to create a menu entry
<djk_> sophie_: answering a question with a question is impolite. also, windows does so not play a role in this discussion.
<digits> I'd rather use PekWM than either KDE or Gnome... but I really don't care anymore, I have a AMD64 3000+ with 2x512mb ram, "Lightweight" just doesn't seem to be as important anymore -- and I have "outgrown" my need to spend 2+ hours a day (re)building my theme and/or custom functions
<sophie_> or does not need to, hes got to first strugle on how to open an app
<djk_> sophie_: so extremely wrong..
<djk_> so so so wrong..
<sophie_> djk_: well u might think im wrong this is just my opinion
<djk_> and it's wrong.. ;)
<digits> sophie_: so wrong by the dev team to decide that the newbies don't want to learn -- it's the path to the windows side
<djk_> digits: not only that, but not every program that is being installed gets a menu entry, thus there is a need to create a menu entry
<djk_> and how is it done sophie_ ?
<sophie_> digits: have spent hours with your mother in law trying to teach her how to openup outlook and sent an email
<digits> I moved to linux because of the stability, but the most important thing: one can custiomize every single thing ;)
<djk_> sophie_: this was the initial question, which you have so far ignored
<djk_> sophie_: are you claiming that women and/or older people are too dumb to use a computer?
<IULIUS23ro> what do i have to do in kopete to see my friends webcam?
<IULIUS23ro> and to use mine
<sophie_> djk_: honestly I dont know because i dont use gnome
<djk_> sophie_: rather interesting..
<digits> Why not make the user choose which way they want to go... a small tickbox would be enough "Automagically create menus? (Yes/No)"
<djk_> sophie_: you don't know, yet you state an opinion as if it was a fact
* digits time to cuddle my son, bbl
<sophie_> djk_: i never stated my opinion was a fact
<djk_> sophie_: just so you know, to create a menu entry in gnome with an icon you are forced to edit a file..
<djk_> sophie_: which most certainly is not easier than in kde and also not userfriendly
<sophie_> djk_: I was expecting that
<djk_> sophie_: expecting what
<sophie_> djk_: menu entry configure thru some obscure .configurefile
<djk_> sophie_: and yet you defend gnome for its userfriendliness?
<djk_> or state that it's easier for newbies..
<bipolar> djk_, sophie, you don't need to edit files to change the menu in gnome.
<bipolar> there is a menu editor.
<bipolar> but the gnome folks would rather the package mantainer set up the menu item.
<djk_> bipolar: since when? and if so, how come that wiki entries haven't mentioned it
<sophie_> djk_: what im saying is (my opinion and experience) gnome is easier than kde, why do u think the kubuntu team simplified the konqueror ui configuration
<sophie_> fo newbies
<djk_> sophie_: lack of anything useful to do...
<bipolar> djk_: I dunno. been there since 2.10 afaik
<_sebastian> join #ubuntu
<sophie_> in breezy
<djk_> bipolar: last time i accidentally read a wiki entry on gnome was with hoary.. or fedora 3..mmh.. they didn't mention that.
<bipolar> djk_: I've got a brezzy system with gnome right here. right click on "Applications" -> "Edit Menu"
<bipolar> I think it was there in horry too.
<djk_> i only used gnome with fedora..
<sophie_> bipolar: is the menu editor part of gnome or an add in app
<bipolar> sophie_: I don't know. looks like a gnome app to me.
<bipolar> ahh.... it's a program called smeg
<sophie_> djk_: anyway lets stop the gnome/kde argumet I use the console 6% of the time
<sophie_> oops 60$
<sophie_> oops 60%
<bipolar> lol
<sophie_> f*/32 i hate my laptop keyboard
<sophie_> french/english configuration
<djk_> so if it's not really gnome that does it..that means i was right ;)
<IULIUS23ro> is someone there willing to help me?
<sophie_> djk_: remeber kde 2.0 how did you create a menu entry
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: just ask
<IULIUS23ro> i wanna use kopete with voice and webcam
<IULIUS23ro> what do i have to do?
<IULIUS23ro> or tell me a different application to do that
<IULIUS23ro> plzzzzzzzz
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: first does your webcam work on linux
<IULIUS23ro> yes
<djk_> sophie_: kde 2.0 was released when exactly?
<IULIUS23ro> ;_
<IULIUS23ro> ;)
<sophie_> djk_: 2001
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: Ok I'm going to get bashed here but if you want voice with huge user base install skype
<IULIUS23ro> but i have skype
<IULIUS23ro> ;)
<IULIUS23ro> and i want to have voice over Yahoo
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: I dont think voice is supported for yahoo on kopete
<IULIUS23ro> but gaim or other application??
<IULIUS23ro> what do u know ??
<IULIUS23ro> about it
<djk_> sophie_: well, i didn't use kde2.0, so enlighten me ;)
<sophie_> before kde 2.0 menu entries where handle thru configuration files
<sophie_> and no fancy ui
<IULIUS23ro> :(
<djk_> sophie_: so pretty much the same as gnome has ever been and still is in 2005 ;)
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: try http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/ for voice and video compatible with yahoo
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<IULIUS23ro> a lot
<digits> sophie_, djk_: still bashing eachother?
<manveru> sophie_: afaik does kopete support voice+video in the current version
<sophie_> digits: I dont think we're bashing but rather having a colorful discussion
<digits> sophie_: hehe, if you say so... but for me it's in black and white ;P
<digits> litterary...
<digits> is there a good mysql frontend for kde?
<sophie_> digits: try konsole  just kidding
<Voodoo_Vibe> lol
<manveru> digits: how about... phpmyadmin? :)
<digits> manveru: that requires php a webserver etc. a tad overkill ;)
<manveru> heh, i have only psql... no ideas for guis for mysql...
<digits> sophie_: i'd love that, but my connection to the db server is a bit sketchy at the moment... not fun when you get disconnected
<digits> manveru: i'd rather have postgres too, but my isp says no...
<sophie_> digits: u want a front end to fill in tables or configuration
<digits> sophie_: tables
<IULIUS23ro> sophie_: tell me plz how to transform a rpm file into a .deb the full command console
<digits> sophie_: i edit the config by hand, but it's too boring to handwrite all the sql... i'm getting more lazy for every year
<Voodoo_Vibe> ie there any guitar program for linux? like Guitar pro dor windows??
<Voodoo_Vibe> is*
<manveru> IULIUS23ro: use alien
<manveru> IULIUS23ro: 'alien foo.rpm' creates a .deb
<digits> oops, brb... diaper changing time
<djk_> digits: naa, i don't bash girls :p
<manveru> IULIUS23ro: of course you have to apt-get install alien before
<IULIUS23ro> i made it but i dont find it where is it
<IULIUS23ro> im a newbie
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: you first need to install alien
<IULIUS23ro> i did all of that and i found my deb file
<IULIUS23ro> :)
<IULIUS23ro> t
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<IULIUS23ro> ;)
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> i'm having connection to internet issues
<lwizardl> i tryied to start limewire and it locked up my pc. so i turn it off then on again and now only thing that see the internet is limewire
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: is it working now
<IULIUS23ro> yes
<IULIUS23ro> ;)
<manveru> lwizardl: talk 100 times with me "Limewire is evil... Limewire is evil..."
<IULIUS23ro> needed for gyach rpm
<manveru> lwizardl: what kind of internet-connection do you have? - are you able to ping?
<lwizardl> manveru: yeah but only program that seems to work correctly under linux
<manveru> ???
<lwizardl> i can't even connection to googles ip address
<manveru> lwizardl: only for information - Kmail works fine in linux :)
<manveru> lwizardl: what do you mean with 'see' and 'connect' ?
<lwizardl> manveru: i was talking about Gnutella programs
<lwizardl> limewire can find content etc on it
<lwizardl> but nothing else finds anything
<manveru> nothing else?
<Voodoo_Vibe> what is the apt-get command to download all that is needed to run ./configure for a program??
<lwizardl> firefox, konquerer, azurues, amule all can't connection or find sites
<lwizardl> *connect
<sophie_> lwizardl: first open up a console and type ping www.google.com and give us the results
<manveru> Voodoo_Vibe: depends, but first thing is build-essentials
<lwizardl> sophie_: ok brb on windows
<lwizardl> currently
<Voodoo_Vibe> manceru: Ok, Thanx
<Voodoo_Vibe> it says configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH.. but i downloaded gcc-4.0
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: install buildtools
<neoncode> Hey, is there a linux equivilent of windows "hibernation" mode?
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: with apt-get??
<viperX> hello!
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: sudo apt-get build-essential buildtools
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: sudo apt-get build-essential buildtool
<viperX> Could someone help me with konquerer?
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: sudo apt-get install build-essential buildtool
<sophie_> viperX: maybe i can try
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: Ok, Thanx!
<viperX> I know how to save veiwing profiles, but how do you load the profiles that you save?
<sophie_> viperX: r u using breezy
<Voodoo_Vibe> well that bit worked now but here comes a new problem.
<Voodoo_Vibe> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<lwizardl> ok
<lwizardl> ping: unknown host: www.google.com
<lwizardl> is what i got
<viperX> Yep :)
<lwizardl> seems i can't even connect to my windows samba share
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: install x-dev
<carsten> Moin. Is there an easy way to get the info what changed between the current and the last revision of a .deb? I wonder because today there where quite some updates but I don't know why
<sophie_> lwizardl: now try ping 72.14.207.99
<sophie_> i think you have dns problems
<Voodoo_Vibe> damn i think the apt-get servers are down.
<neoncode> Voodoo_Vibe: They work for me...
<lwizardl> sec
<brosiooz> how can i show all file inside a deb file ?
<brosiooz> with apt-get
<Voodoo_Vibe> neoncode: yeah now they work... must have been some program ive ran
<neoncode>  Hey, what happened to ubotu?
<sophie_> brosiooz: use alien
<brosiooz> apt-get don't do it ???
<sophie_> !ubotu where are u
<ubotflu> sophie_: okay
<neoncode> ubotflu?
<sophie_> !ubotu r u sick
<ubotflu> sophie_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH!
<sophie_> !ubotu what is wrong with you
<ubotflu> sophie_: okay
<sophie_> neoncode: ubuto is sick
<neoncode> sophie_: I gathered...
<sophie_> !ubuto We love you get well
<ubotflu> Not a clue, sophie_
<neoncode> nickserv says that the nick "ubotflu" was registered 13 hours ago.
<monad> hi... can someone tell me how to properly use the partitioning tool on the install cd?
<monad> if i choose "enter partitioning table manually", what do i do next? i'm used to use fdisk
<yudi> how to check my mrtg version using the konsole?
<Voodoo_Vibe> installed x-dev but still same problem checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: whats is the content of /usr/include
<monad> and why the f*** is the install cd telling me i got 40000 something TB free disk space? i don't remember buying a terabyte drive
<lwizardl> ping: network unreachable
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: alot! anything speciel?
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: is directory X11 present
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: yes
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: what are you trying to compile
<Voodoo_Vibe> kguitar   http://kguitar.sourceforge.net/index.php
<lwizardl> sophie_: now what can i do to fix?
<sophie_> lwizardl: try to install xlibs-dev
<lwizardl> and that will fix it?
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: try to install xlibs-dev
<sophie_> lwizardl: forget my last msg
<lwizardl> thought so ok
<sophie_> lwizardl: r u in linux now can you tell me more about your configuration
<lwizardl> no chat won't connect in it
<sophie_> are u suing dsl, cable a router
<Voodoo_Vibe> OMG!  checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<lwizardl> cable internet using router yes
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: what r u trying to compile
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: Kguitar     http://kguitar.sourceforge.net/index.php
<sophie_> lwizardl: first make sure your eth card is installed
<lwizardl> it was and said enabled
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: you will need to install kde-dev also
<lwizardl> its eth1
<sophie_> lwizardl: what is the output of ifconfig
<lwizardl> i hve 2 nic cards
<sophie_> lwizardl: switch your router cable from one card to the other and try that
<lwizardl> tried that also
<insanekane> Voodoo_Vibe: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev ... or install libqt3-mt-dev within adept
<sophie_> k tyoe in console ifconfig and tell us what the output is
<lwizardl> i'm going to save the output as a text file hopefully on my floppy and let windows open it
<sophie_> lwizardl: save also /var/log/kern.log
<insanekane> lwizardl: tried sudo dhclient eth1 ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> insanekane: Thanx!
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: i cant find kde-dev in adapt
<insanekane> lwizardl: that will get you an IP if you have dynamic IP on your cable modem
<lwizardl> sophie_: how do i save that file
<MachineScrew> yes the MSN web cam works in Kopete
<insanekane> Voodoo_Vibe: you probably need kdelibs4-dev
<MachineScrew> it realy works awesome
<sophie_> cp filename todetination
<lwizardl> ok so "cp /var/log/kern.log a:"
<sophie_> cp /var/log/kern.log /mnt/floppy
<lwizardl> ok
<Voodoo_Vibe> YES! finally! Thanks for the help everybody!!
<lwizardl> ok brb
<pagux> hi folks
<sampan> insanekane, got a scim (compiling) question for you ;)  i used the ./configure --prefix=/usr for scim, but do i need to configure all four (scim, skim, scim-pinyin, scim-tables) of the packages with that (prefix=/usr) too?
<pagux> is kde-look.org is down ?
<insanekane> sampan: yep
<MachineScrew> pagux: yes it and gnome-look
<MachineScrew> and kde-apps
<pagux> why o why ?
<insanekane> gnome-look ... heh, thats funny :)
<pagux> hacked ?
<pagux> DDOS ?
<insanekane> sophie_: lwizardl got static IP ?
<MachineScrew> well gnome-look kde-look and kde-apps are the same server i imagine
<sampan> insanekane, k -- thanks ... i'm using checkinstall to make debs.  installing scim first -- but after that, does the order in which i install matter?
<sophie_> insanekane: i dont know hes given us very litle information
<MachineScrew> they are run by the same people
<Voodoo_Vibe> hmmmm... i cant  make it!... convertxml.h:85: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'QVector' with no type
<MachineScrew> but on the other hand you can still get wallpaper from them
<Voodoo_Vibe> there is alot of errors!
<MachineScrew> and superkaramba themes
<MachineScrew> but not through the web site
<insanekane> sophie_: you should've asked lwizardl to try dhclient ... its common for cable modems to have dynamic IP
<insanekane> sampan: yes, umm, probably not since you arent using proper debs
<insanekane> sampan: but you do have to make sure everything is installed
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: ive just notice kguitar is part of universe:
<sophie_> kguitar - an efficient and easy-to-use environment for a guitarist
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: why not just install it fro there
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: what?? sorry im new to Linux
<sophie_> insanekane: he is using a router
<sophie_> sophie_: with 2 nics
<sampan> insanekane, cool.  basically, i think i'll just make the debs for all and install all at the same time; i'm assuming "everything" = all four debs/packages?
<sophie_> sophie_: im confused
<MachineScrew> why is konqueror opening up kate when clicked on http://ktorrent.pwsp.net/downloads/1.1/ktorrent_1.1-0czessi2_i386.deb
<pagux> i just installed ubuntu-gnome desktop  via apt but i am not able to login :-(
<MachineScrew> is it a taging issue or what
<insanekane> sampan: yep
<pagux> after logging into gnome nothing comes up ....i have kill X
<insanekane> sophie_: hmm .. it doesnt matter (atleast not that I know of) ... i am on a machine with 2 cards too
<Kimppa> Hello. Totem refuses to play because "audio device is busy", altought there shouldn't be any software using the audio device
<insanekane> Kimppa: totem ... is gnome ? you use totem on KDE ?
<Kimppa> how can I check if there if a software is using it / something else I can do?
<pagux> is possible 2 use both kde and gnome on ubuntu ?
<insanekane> Kimppa: you could try to disable the sound engine
<Kimppa> insanekane: yes, I use totem to view DVD:s
<insanekane> pagux: yep
<insanekane> Kimppa: try system->settings->Sound and Multimedia
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: what did u mean??
<pagux> i just installed ubuntu-gnome desktop  via apt but i am not able to login :-(
<insanekane> pagux: you probably need to use the desktop-switcher application
<insanekane> pagux: or set up .xinitrc
<pagux> after logging into gnome nothing comes up ....i have 2 kill X each time i login using gnome
<Kimppa> insanekane: umm... I don't have "settings" or "sound and multimedia" in the system menu
<MachineScrew> any one know why kate is opening debs
<yudi> why can't I install what i edited in crontab?
<pagux> but on fedora i can chose session while logging in
<insanekane> Kimppa: try K->System Settings
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: why not install it using apt-get
<insanekane> pagux: sorry. i really have no clue when it comes to gnome ... maybe you are better off asking in #ubuntu
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: ive tried but cant find it
<Kimppa> insanekane: I don't have system settings in the K-menu, only system, but it doesn't contain settings
<Kimppa> can I access what your looking for in kcontrol?
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: and uncomment the universe repository
<insanekane> Kimppa: no, "System Settings" is one menu item :)
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: after do "apt-get update"
<insanekane> Kimppa: ok, open a Konsole, and then type kcontrol
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: after sudo apt-get install kguitar
<Kimppa> insanekane: yes, I understood it's one menu item, but I don't have it :) kcontrol is open
<insanekane> Kimppa: in that, look for Sound and Multimedia
<Kimppa> yup
<Kimppa> sound system > hardware?
<insanekane> Kimppa: sound system
<Kimppa> wild guess :)
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: omg! it worked!! BIG Thanx!!
<insanekane> the main tab itself contains a checkbox to disable the sound server
<lwizardl> ok
<insanekane> lwizardl: did you try sudo dhclient eth1 ?
<Kimppa> acutally, I have "enable sound system" which is checked
<lwizardl> insanekane: yes
<lwizardl> http://pastebin.com/462611
<insanekane> Kimppa: yes, uncheck the checkbox to disable it
<insanekane> lwizardl: which interface is actually connected to your cable modem ?
<insanekane> lwizardl: eth0 or eth1 ?
<neoncode> How do I stop Kate from putting dots everywere... it's anoying...
<lwizardl> i also managed to take a picture of the loading screen that says something about failed
<lwizardl> insanekane: eth1
<Kimppa> insanekane: totem is still giving the same error :/
<viperX> Could someone help me with Konqueror?
<sampan> hrmmm, insanekane, checkinstall for both scim-pinyin and scim-tables fails with [install-recursive]  Error 1  :/
<insanekane> sampan: did you do, sudo checkinstall ?
<insanekane> lwizardl: the failed is probably the system clock sync
<lwizardl> yes
<viperX> I saved a profile for Konqueror, but I don't know how to get Konqueror to use the profile. Any ideas?
<lwizardl> to the ubuntu page
<sampan> hehehe, nope ... that might be a problem huh?
<insanekane> lwizardl: it happens to me too, since i don't setup the interface in /etc/interfaces
<insanekane> sampan: thats probably the problem
<insanekane> viperX: Settings->Load Profile not what you want ?
<pagux> intresting troll -> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/12/13/1340215.shtml?tid=121&tid=131&tid=189&tid=106
<sampan> insanekane  yeah -- working now.  :)
<insanekane> sampan: :)
<viperX> the load profile option doesn't show up in my settings menu.
<sophie_> pagux: dont start on this subject
<insanekane> viperX: sure you created a new profile ? or just edited the existing one ?
<sampan> insanekane, got one more (hopefully last) error -- the ./configure --prefix=/usr fails on skim
<insanekane> sampan: ./configure prefix=/usr
<insanekane> sampan: skim used scons
<Voodoo_Vibe> pagux: hehe inteface nazis!
<insanekane> skim uses scons
<lwizardl> what can i do i don't want to have to reinstalling the whole os again
<viperX> No, i created a new one. It shows up in the profiles folder in my /.kde/config/ folder.
<sampan> insanekane  ahhhh ... not sure what scons is, but i gather i should just omit the -- to make it work
<IULIUS23ro> is it possible to make from tar.bz2 *.deb files ??
<insanekane> lwizardl: i dont think its a question of reinstall ... for me, i get a 192.168... address at times. all i do is unplug the modem, and plug it back in and try the dhclient again
<insanekane> sampan: yep (iirc)
<insanekane> IULIUS23ro: checkinstall
<insanekane> IULIUS23ro: though its not automatic
<lwizardl> i'll try that again did that for about an hour last night
<sampan> insanekane, yeah -- sorry for so many questions -- trying it without the dashes works, but now it needs me to set my QTDIR -- eep
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<insanekane> sampan: /usr/share/qt3
<IULIUS23ro> lets see if i'll handle it
<sampan> insanekane, okay -- do i append that on the ./configure command line?
<insanekane> sampan: probably just export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3 ... then do the configure thing
<insanekane> sampan: but its wierd ... i never had to do it
<IULIUS23ro> insanekane: i have some tar.bz2 packages and i want to transform its into .deb packages
<insanekane> sampan: do you have libqt3-mt-dev installed ? if you don't you should install it
<viperX> I tried editing the configure file for konqueror, but that didn't work.
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: once again  what r u trying to install
<insanekane> sophie_: :)
<sampan> insanekane, hrmmm -- well i'm not sure what's going on (obviously, since i had to ask so many question), but here's the latest error: Checking for uic                  :  uic was not found - set QTDIR put it in your PATH ?
<IULIUS23ro> no
<IULIUS23ro> i have some plugins
<insanekane> sampan: ok, check if you have libqt3-mt-dev
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: plugins for
<IULIUS23ro> i will install them with configure&friends
<insanekane> sampan: ls /usr/include/qt3 has something in it ?
<IULIUS23ro> gyach
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: what plugin
<pagux> has some body ever installed gnome on kubuntu ?
<IULIUS23ro> pYVoiceChat
<sampan> insanekane  okay -- lol, that package installs about 30 others too --wheeee
<insanekane> sampan: :)
<insanekane> sampan: configure usually just detects everything
<IULIUS23ro> but im wondering if these kind of packages tar.bz2 could be transformed intro .deb
<IULIUS23ro> into
<IULIUS23ro> ;)
<insanekane> IULIUS23ro: untar, configure, make .. and then instead of sudo make install, do sudo checkinstall ... of course you need the checkinstall package for that
<IULIUS23ro> k
<sampan> insanekane, yeah, that's what seemed to be happening on the other packages ... but skim is being a bit of an oddball ;)
<insanekane> :)
<sophie_> IULIUS23ro: when doing ./configure --prefix=/usr
<insanekane> oh yes :) forgot that ... thanks sophie_ :)
<sampan> insanekane, okay -- now it's wanting kde includes
<bipolar> how to I setup the wireless applet so it starts automaticly when I login?
<insanekane> sampan: same thing ... kdelibs4-dev
<sophie_> install kde-dev
<insanekane> sampan: or what sophie says :)
<sophie_> bipolar: if you logoff with saving your session the applet is going to be there at next boot
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<bipolar> sophie_: ok. let me play with that.
<sampan> insanekane  lol ... well kdelibs4-dev needs 12 mbs of d/ls -- kinda hoping that it's getting all the kde-dev stuff
<Voodoo_Vibe> ive installed Americas Army but when im gonna start it, it just loads then nothing happens
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: do you have 3d drivers installed for your card
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: oh it dont take that on Kubuntu install?? thought it did
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: nope if you have nvidia card
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: no i have ati radeon
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: oh no!
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie:  sounds bad :(
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: worked fine in Mandrake 10.1
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: first enable universe repository
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: yes i did that when i got kguitar
<digits> can I speed up the mouse? (not the acceleration, but the overall speed?)
<sampan> insanekane, one more problem down, one more arises: Checking for scim-x11utils ...  Not Found  -- do i need another tarball?
<_mrj> i can not understand anything at all
<_mrj> i have messed up something - my XMMS displays ..... Egyptian eroglyps :)
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: what cpu r u runnong
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe:
<sophie_> apt-get install fglrx-control
<sophie_> apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<sophie_> apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: AMD athlon XP if i remember correctly
<_mrj> hey
<_mrj> gyus
<_mrj> guys
<sophie_> fglrxconfig
<insanekane> sampan: hmm ... didnt you install the scim already ?
<_mrj> how can i change
<insanekane> sampan: you need to install the scim deb if you want to compile skim
<sampan> hrmmm, i thought i did already
<_mrj> the ugly motif design that i become when i install xmms through apt-get
<_mrj> ?
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone see the slashdot post about Linus Torvalds saying KDE rox it more than gnome
<insanekane> sampan: install it and try again
<insanekane> FunnyLookinHat: yes
<insanekane> FunnyLookinHat: so does Mark Shuttleworth
<_mrj> insanekane: a little HELP here ?:)
<FunnyLookinHat> insanekane: w00t!
<insanekane> _mrj: it would do well not to shout ..
<sophie_> FunnyLookinHat: dont get me started on the subject I think linus was very unproffesional or was not him at all
<insanekane> _mrj: but, i don't understand your problem, nor do i have xmms
<_mrj> insanekane: it is not particular with xmms
<FunnyLookinHat> sophie_, albeit unprofessional, I'd prefer the "leaders" of the linux/oss movement to start moving one way or another
<insanekane> sophie_: or maybe he was too pissed off at gnome ? :)
<_mrj> thats by all new installed apps
<insanekane> _mrj: what does it show ?
<_mrj> i would like to change the motif design with something more eye-friendly :)
<insanekane> _mrj: what do you mean egyptian heiroglyphics ?
<insanekane> _mrj: you changed the style ? system->settings->appearance
<_mrj> insanekane: something with the fonts, or no idea but the menus of xmms are ..... not normal
<sampan> insanekane  i reinstalled the scim*.deb ... now when i go to ./configure skim, it doesn't give any errors (but it doesn't even get as far as checking for scim >= 1.3.2. etc...) and a make fails
<sampan> very strange
<insanekane> _mrj: if the problem is with xmms, then i have no idea
<insanekane> sampan: show me the output
<_mrj> i have changed : dpkg-preconfigure locales
<insanekane> FunnyLookinHat: i think so too ;) (to KDE i.e.) :)
<_mrj> and they was macedonian - i changed it to english
<FunnyLookinHat> insanekane, hahahhaa
<_mrj> since then xmms makes problems
<_mrj> but it plays
<sampan> insanekane  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5708
<_mrj> only the menus are strange and ununderstandable
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: ok, now its set up. if it should fail to startx, is there a command to run without it?
<insanekane> sampan: looking
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: there should be a backup of the file xorg.conf
<insanekane> sampan: try something ... rm -rf the skim-1.4.3 directory ... untar again, and try
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: just rename it back to xorg
<insanekane> sampan: because i have 1.4.3 here, and it works
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: ok, Thanx again for all youre help!! gonna try it now!
<sampan> okay -- i can give that a go :)
<sampan> insanekane  okay, call me silly, but the skim is a .bz2 (not tar.gz) file -- and i can't recall the alphabet soup options for tar with bz2 files :X
<sophie_> sampan: does it have tar.bz2
<sophie_> than tar -xfvj filname.tar.bz2
<sampan> yeah, is it xjvf ?
<sophie_> sampan: yep
<hussam> anybody read this? http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=12956 , Linux Torvalds says KDE is better than Gnome
<sampan> kk thanks -- i still forget with bz2 files ... tar.gz i remember, but for some reason i always forget the j in bz2 :/  i'm newb
<sophie_> hussam: I think we should change the subject to Linus hates GNOME
<Stele> anyone know where there is no adept package for kdevelop?
<sampan> insanekane, i deleted skim dir, untarred, and then here's the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5710
<sampan> it's the same thing: scim-x11utils aren't found ... and i know i installed the scim deb (just reinstalled it in fact)
<sophie_> Stele: kdevelop3 - An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version
<Stele> i dont see it in adept
<Stele> :(
<manveru> !info kdevelop4
<manveru> !info kdevelop3
<sophie_> Stele I've got thepackage did you enavble universe
<ubotflu> kdevelop3: (An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version), section universe/kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.2.3-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1053 kB, Installed size: 3500 kB
<Stele> hmm maybe not
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: seems like it worked but now my sound dont!  :)
<Stele> how would i enable universe?
<insanekane> sampan: hmm, let me check why thats happeneing
<manveru> !sources
<ubotflu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/2325 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: sound does not work for america army or in kde
<manveru> !repositories
<ubotflu> I guess repositories is How to add repositories:  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto See !sources for example sources.list
<manveru> :)
<sampan> insanekane, okay -- thanks for the patient help btw
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: kde
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: device: default can't be opened for playback (No such file or directory)
<Stele> aye got it thanks
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: did it work before
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: yes
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: weird
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: yeah and i cant run alsamixer anymore
<sophie_> backup your xorg.conf and use the back one and restart x by doing control-alt-backspace
<sophie_> to see if sounds works
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: ok
<Stele> why isnt universe in the default list? or, why is kdevelop not also available from the default repositories?
<Stele> in other words, why did I have to go hunting for it? (just curious)
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: i cant find any backup of it??
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: Can u pate your xorg.conf
<sophie_> not here
<Stele> i cant seem to run kdbg anymore
<insanekane> sampan: look for /usr/lib/libscim-x11utils-1.0.so.8.1.0
<Stele> was this replaced by something else? i just need a GUI replacement for gdb
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: where should i paste it then?
<sampan> insanekane  no such file or directory
<insanekane> sampan: ok, go to the scim directory, and check if its therte
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com
<sampan> insanekane, which scim directory?  the downloaded/untarred one?  or the installed one? (i just did an updatedb and locate -- didn't find anything iwth "libscim-x11utils" anywhere on the system)
<insanekane> sampan: the one in which you built scim
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: ok here it is >> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/462684 <<
<PupenoL> Hello.
<sampan> insanekane  that directory has: scim-x11utils.pc and scim-x11utils.pc.in
<PupenoL> I am using apt-ftparchive to make a repository, I configured it like: BinDirectory "ubuntu/breezy/rs/" { Packages "ubuntu/breezy/rs/Packages"; } and I get the error "E: Could not open file ./ubuntu/breezy/rs/binary-i386/Packages.gz.new - open (2 No such file or directory)". Why is it tring to access binary-i386 ? my packages are not there. Or how can I tell dpkg-buildpackage to store them there ?
<insanekane> sampan: no ... do this ... go to scim-1.4.2/utils/.libs ... do you see the lib there ?
<sampan> insanekane, there is no .libs directory in my scim-1.4.2/utils/
<insanekane> sampan: err ... do the make thing again :)
<insanekane> sampan: configure, make
<sampan> lol
<insanekane> sampan: then you will see the .libs
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: your xorg.conf looks fine did u try to reboot your machine
<sampan> insanekane  do i need to uninstall the scim-1.4.2 .deb that has already been installed?
<insanekane> sampan: no ..
<insanekane> sampan: its wierd that it wasnt installed already
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie: Yes, thats what i did after fglrxconfig
<insanekane> sampan: but anyway
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie_: Yes, thats what i did after fglrxconfig
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: I dont think the sound issue has anything to do with the ati drive installation
<IULIUS23ro> when an application started from konsole show me segmentation fault what do i have to do to repair it?
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: did you install something else (kquitar) midi drivers
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: how did you check that sound was not working
<sampan> insanekane  do i need to sudo make?  i wonder if i forgot that
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie_: when i run alsamixer i get this : No mixer elems found
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie_: just got kguitar havent tried it yet... i ran xmms and i got an error message at startup
<insanekane> sampan: do me a favor ... when you do configure, it prints out a set of options at the end
<insanekane> sampan: please pasty those options
<insanekane> IULIUS23ro: segfault == some erroneous code .. only the developers can fix it
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: for some reason putty just did on me
<dat21> does anyone know which package has "Kde Includes"
<sampan> insanekane  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5713
<sophie_> dat21: kde-dev
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie_ happens to me too from time to time
<sampan> insanekane  the lack of the GUI setup utility is disturbing to me :X
<IULIUS23ro> but if i want to use that application again?
<insanekane> sampan: normal users shouldn't be compiling :)
<insanekane> sampan: ok ... did you do "make" ?
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie_ kguitar doesnt work very fine just hangs all the time.... is there anyway of uninstalling it then maybe my sound will come back??
<sampan> insanekane, indeed -- but the breezy scim packages broke my system -- so bad i couldn't even kill X -- had to literally pull the plug or powerbutton off every time i'd start scim
<sophie_> Voodoo_Vibe: sudo apt-get remove kguitar
<sampan> insanekane  now scim has /utils/.libs/ and that directory does have the x11utils
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie_: ok easy enough! :) gonna try and restart now
<fulld> musicbrainz is broken in juk and I'm having a hell of a time following this manual to fix it, is anyone farmiliar with this problem?
<insanekane> sampan: ok ... copy all the files that begin with libscim-x11utils ... into /usr/lib ... use sudo of course
<sophie_> fulld u need to install deb packages but i cant remember which one
<sampan> insanekane  should i make first?  or do that before make?
<fulld> I found this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29370 and I install apt-build
<fulld> but I'm having some dependency problems
<insanekane> sampan: didnt you already do make ?
<insanekane> sampan: do make first .. then copy the x11utils stuff from utils/.libs/ (not from utils/)
<sampan> insanekane, previously, yes.  and checkinstall even.  scim-1.4.2 is already installed -- just not sure if i need to redo those steps or if this copying can just be done after the fact
<insanekane> sampan: no need to redo .. just copy
<sampan> kk
<sampan> done
<sampan> retry the skim now?
<insanekane> yes
<sampan> heh, still says those x11utils are not found
<sampan> gah
<Tallia1Kubuntu> hi there
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to personalize my system console
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i tried to use the vga=ask option
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie_: nope, still no sound
<Tallia1Kubuntu> but since the video use VESA, i can choose only little fonts
<insanekane> sampan: ok ... does scim-1.4.2/ have a file called scim-x11utils.pc ?
<Tallia1Kubuntu> big fonts*
<Tallia1Kubuntu> i'd like to have something more than 80*40
<Tallia1Kubuntu> like 130*80?
<sampan> insanekane  yep
<Tallia1Kubuntu> do you have any idea on how to change it?
<insanekane> sampan: ok, do ls /usr/lib/pkgconfig/scim-x11utils.pc
<sampan> insanekane  "No such file or directory" -- thanks for the help ... i actually need to drive wifey to pick up our car (at the repair shop) -- and i'll tackle this later (probably by uninstalling and starting from scratch)
<leafww> any clues anyone on how to install baghira in kubuntu ppc ?
<leafww> sources fail to compile in kde 3.40
<insanekane> sampan: no ... all you need to do is copy the .pc file i told you earlier, into /usr/lib/pkgconfig
<insanekane> sampan: then try skim again (the .pc file tells scons where to file libscim-x11utils)
<insanekane> sampan: anyway, i will be around later tomorrow as well so if it doesnt work, then i can help you
<kernoman> i have really noisy sound capture via a mic when using kubuntu any ideas why? I have muted all unecessary ports but it crackles big time
<Stele> anyone know what package(s) man pages for standard lib functions like "stat" and "mkdir" are?
<pagux> has anybody installed gnome on kubuntu ?
<insanekane> pagux: have you asked in #ubuntu ?
<hussam> Anybody here's used SuSE before? I used to use SuSE 9.1 before switching to Kubuntu
<Voodoo_Vibe> sophie_: u still here??
<hussam> One thing I hated about SuSE is that they install kde in /opt/kde3 instead of /usr
<IULIUS23ro> is it safe to remove linux-386  and linux-restricted-modules ??
<IULIUS23ro> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<leafww> can the whole system be upgraded to 5.10 from the menus ?
<pagux> insanekane: YES
<pagux> has anybody installed gnome on kubuntu ?
<IULIUS23ro> sophie_: is it safe to remove linux-386  and linux-restricted-modules ??
<pagux> pl pl pl help me in logging into gnome
<tetoxs> ita
<pagux> i have just installed  ubuntu-desktop pakage on kubuntu
<pagux> but i am not able to login .....nothing happens when i select gnome ... i have 2 kill xserver :-(
<pagux> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/5712
<IULIUS23ro> does anybody knows if is it safe to remove linux-386  and linux-restricted-modules ??
<pagux> has anybody installed SUCCESSFULLY gnome on kubuntu ?
<hussam> IULIUS23ro: why would you want to do that?
<IULIUS23ro> winter cleaning on my kubuntu
<IULIUS23ro> i remove all unnecessary packages
<kernoman> i have really noisy sound capture via a mic when using kubuntu any ideas why? I have muted all unecessary ports but it crackles big time
<hussam> IULIUS23ro: if you want to do some cleanup, keep those but run deborphan
<IULIUS23ro> ty
<hussam> IULIUS23ro: if you want, paste the results of deborphan somewhere
<IULIUS23ro> where?
<hussam> kubuntu.pastebin.com
<IULIUS23ro> hussam: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/462730
<Voodoo_Vibe> how can i install alsamixer??
<kernoman> anyone know the name of the alsa irc channel (if they ahve one)
<kernoman> sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<hussam> IULIUS23ro: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<IULIUS23ro> yes
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: #alsa
<hussam> IULIUS23ro: then these should be safe to remove
<IULIUS23ro> ty ty ty
<hussam> IULIUS23ro: just make sure you always have kubuntu-desktop installed
<IULIUS23ro> k
<IULIUS23ro> and now what do i do?
<IULIUS23ro> whats the command line
<Voodoo_Vibe> how can i install alsamixer??
<kernoman> sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<IULIUS23ro> for deborphan to do the cleaning
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: no, ive tried that
<hussam> IULIUS23ro: just sudo apt-get remove <package names>
<IULIUS23ro> oki doki
<hussam> IULIUS23ro: just keep the linux-386 and the linux-restricted-modules and kubuntu-desktop
<IULIUS23ro> =))
<IULIUS23ro> k
<IULIUS23ro> i understood
<IULIUS23ro> :))
<hussam> IULIUS23ro: cool
<kernoman> Voodoo_Vibe: And it doesnt work?
<IULIUS23ro> im a beginer in linux
<pagux> pl pl pl help me in logging into gnome
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: no
<kernoman> Voodoo_Vibe: be more descriptive - whats teh error?
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: couldnt find the package
<bam_> morning
<kernoman> Voodoo_Vibe: alsa-utils
<bam_> anyone know whay dvdrip's audio isnt synced after ripping a dvd?
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: i got that
<CarstenP> how can i disable automount?
<CarstenP> or change automount in that way that i can write on my compact flash cards?
<kernoman> Voodoo_Vibe: ok try installing alsamixergui
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: i installed it but still cant run alsamixer
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: it dont show my card
<kernoman> Voodoo_Vibe: do you have an onboard card and an aditional pci card installed?
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: onboard via
<kernoman> Voodoo_Vibe: Is sound working at all?
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: no sound at all
<kernoman> Voodoo_Vibe: is alsa running?
<CarstenP> has noone an idea for the mount thingie ? (ich habe sogar ne kasette!!)
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: dunno, how do i check that??
<bipolar> I am still amazed at how much more reponsive kde is over gnome on the same ubuntu install.
<bipolar> wowo
<viperX> Does anybody know what's up with the kde-look.org site?
<kernoman> Voodoo_Vibe: do an lsmod first to see if any modules ahve been loaded i.e. soundcore  then just do a /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart and that will start it if it not already running.  I think all you will need to do is find out what module needs to be laoded for your card and youll be sorted
<viperX> Has anybody been able to connect to kde-look or kde-apps?
<CarstenP> so , i have this compact flash card reader for my mp3 files. but i cant write any mp3 files on it, because, it only mounts read only. how can i change that ? it is not ntfs it is fat-irgendwas
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: error when restartin: Cannot open /var/lib/alsa/asound.state for writing'.
<mwe> can someone confirm if kde-look.org is down?
<Eismann> is down
<Voodoo_Vibe> its down
<mwe> damn
<viperX> I haven't been able to coonect for the past three, four days.
<mwe> really
<kernoman> Voodoo_Vibe: that means its not running so just do start rather than restart
<viperX> yeah. I'm trippin cause I'm lookin for this karamba that is apparently only on the site.
<mwe> oh. too bad
<viperX> SOOOOO frustrating...
<kernoman> Voodoo_Vibe: any luck?
<viperX> Are there any other sites that stock links to apps and other things for KDE?
<VincentMX> hi
<kernoman> bye all
<Whitman> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu Breezy and I've got a problem with the System Settings application, the window isn't big enough to show all of the buttons/text buttons etc, resizing the window just shows the icons in the system settings panel.
<mwe> Whitman: that's not the only problem with system settings. some settings are missing all together. I use good old kcontrol instead
<Whitman> I've found the settings in Konqueror now.
<Knowerrors> Anybody know a good video program that will join wmv files and produce an mpeg from them?
<mwe> Whitman: ok. things like splash screen configuration are still missing in system settings, though
<mwe> Knowerrors: you are aware that converting from one compressed format to another will cause loos of quality?
<Knowerrors> yeah, I really just want to join them, but I assume the program has to decompress to avi to join them
<djk_> Knowerrors: avi is just a container..
<duri> hello. I have an ubuntu 5.10 desktop that I have converted to kubuntu through apt-get and the metapackage. I run KDE but I still I get a couple of memory-hungry processes related to Evolution (that I do not use). where are they launched ? how can I turn them off ?
<Knowerrors> so in #ubuntu theyre telling me to cat the wmv files together, sound good?
<andreas_> no
<andreas_> sounds like they're joking around with you
<andreas_> tell them the smart kubuntu guys calls bs on their idea
<Knowerrors> hehe, it sounded too easy... why andreas_ won't that work, and what should I do instead?
<_michael> duri, you could uninstall evolution, if that's not too easy...
<duri> ok . thanks _michael
<james> hi
<lwizardl> i just reformated and redid the kubuntu install because of the network glitch i had today
<lwizardl> so how do i install the nvidia software again?
<Voodoo_Vibe> ernoman: u still here??
<Voodoo_Vibe> kernoman: u still here??
<djk_> Voodoo_Vibe: he left 33 mins ago...
<Voodoo_Vibe> djk_: oh crap.....
<Voodoo_Vibe> can someone help me? i cant start alsamixer ive downloaded alsa-utils and alsa-base. and alsa is running but i get "No mixer elems found" when i run it?
<Voodoo_Vibe> and i have no sound at all
<Voodoo_Vibe> it worked before then i installed kguitar and fglrx then it didnt work anymore
<Knowerrors> andreas_: you still here?  why not cat?  what to use instead to join wmv files?
<_mrj> hey
<_mrj> friends
<_mrj> how i should install a cyrrilic support in kubuntu ?
<_mrj> !firefox1.5
<ubotflu> firefox1.5 is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<james> !nvidia
<ubotflu> I guess nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Knowerrors> _mrj: try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99004&highlight=arnieboy+firefox+1.5+script , much easier way to get ff 1.5
<_mrj> Knowerrors: and could you help me for something else
<_mrj> i wish to change the GUI to newly installed apps
<Knowerrors> ? what do you mean
<_mrj> example: when i install xine, mplayer oder xmms oder even firefox
<_mrj> they are in that old motif style
<_mrj> how could i change that
<_mrj> ?
<Knowerrors> firefox you can change, other two can't really be auto "skinned"
<Knowerrors> for firefox, go to system settings, appearance, gtk looknfeel, there choose make gtk look like kde and use kde fonts
<Knowerrors> kde system settings that is
<_mrj> no that didn't help
<_mrj> and my xmms player is showing strange fonts
<_mrj> all the menus are strange
<kosh> xmms is gtk1 I think still
<_mrj> i can not read a bunch
<_mrj> ...
<_mrj> i have touched the locales
<kosh> the gtk look and feal thing only works on gtk2
<_mrj> and since then it does not work correctly
<_mrj> kosh: it is possible with gtk 1 too
<_mrj> i have made it a long ago
<nmorse> Anyone know of a good way to roll back packages to hoary without just manually downloading them all and using dpkg?
<_mrj> on Knoppix
<_mrj> i have installet something ...
<_mrj> and then executed soem command
<_mrj> and it worked
<_mrj> but i have forgotten what have i installed
<crimsun> nmorse: you can use apt pinning to prioritise hoary
<nmorse> I'm having trouble convincing the apt-pinning to work.
<crimsun> what's the stanza you're using?
<nmorse> I have it all set to use hoary at priority 1001.
<kosh> I have to admit I stopped using xmms long ago
<nmorse> Hang on while I get the actual file up.
<Voodoo_Vibe> anyone else having trouble starting Americas Army?? the AA logo comes up and is loading but then it just closes
<nmorse> Package: *
<nmorse> Pin: release a=hoary
<nmorse> Pin-Priority: 1001
<crimsun> and you're using dist-upgrade?
<nmorse> Yeah.
<_mrj> kosh: what are you using then instead ?
<Knowerrors> _mrj: for firefox look and others like synaptic and openoffice, go to kde system settings, appearance, gtk looknfeel, and select look like kde and use kde fonts
<kosh> I am using amarok since it can do 7.1 output
<ClayG> anyoneknow a good place to grab a dictionary file?
<kosh> sudo apt-get install aspell-en
<_mrj> Knowerrors:  i am not an IDEOT - i have tried that a lot of times - it does not working
<_mrj> !
<ubotflu> _mrj: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<_mrj> :)
<Tm_T> =)
<Knowerrors> _mrj: lol
<Voodoo_Vibe> how do i install FireGL support for my ATI control panel??
<Tm_T> kosh: hmm, I use amaroK because the interface is just what I like to use
<_mrj> kosh: - amarok says to me : not supported format mp3 .... download an apropriate plugin
<Tm_T> kosh: I don't see any point to have more than stereo output ;(
<_mrj> !amarok plugins
<ubotflu> _mrj: Do they come in packets of five?
<_mrj> ahahahaheheeh
<_mrj> :)
<kosh> Tm_T: I switched to it since it can use the xine engine and xine supports 7.1 output
<Knowerrors> _mrj: try sudo kcontrol and do it, thats what I had to do to get it to work
<Tm_T> _mrj: what engine
<Tm_T> kosh: so?
<_mrj> Tm_T: i wanna be able to play mp3 in amarok
<kosh> _mrj: yeah ubuntu does not include mp3 support by default but instructions on how to do it are on their site
<Knowerrors> _mrj: get the amarok-xine engine, gstreamer is default one and sucks
<Tm_T> _mrj: yes, what engine you're using in amaroK
<Tm_T> Knowerrors: it doesn't
<nmorse> I'm still wondering why Kaffeine uses gstreamer by default in Kubuntu.
<Tm_T> Knowerrors: if it sucks in your pc, it doesn't mean it sucks everywhere
<nmorse> That just doesn't make any sense.
<Tm_T> nmorse: ubuntu legacy maybe
<kosh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com//RestrictedFormats
<Knowerrors> Tm_T: alot of people have same problems with gstreamer, xine seems to work on more machines without fooling around
<kosh> xine is the default for amarok
<kosh> if xine can be found that is what it will use by default
<nmorse> xine needs to be the default for kaffeine again
<Voodoo_Vibe> how do i install FireGL support for my ATI control panel??
<_mrj> Knowerrors: nope does not work
<ClayG> has anyone here setup the ISP ubuntu server?
<Knowerrors> _mrj: what, the gtk thing?
<ClayG> the one on howtoforge?
<Knowerrors> _mrj: I assume you have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed
<_mrj> Knowerrors:  yep
<_mrj> yes i have
<_mrj> Knowerrors:  you are assuming right :)
<_mrj> what am i supposed to do now _
<_mrj> ?
<pperez> Hello Everyone, I am getting a very interesting error message by kpdf: "Bogus memory allocation size"
<pperez> has anyone seen this before?
<Voodoo_Vibe> omg! ive installed the fglrx for ati cards but graphics is lagging alot! did i do anything wrong??
<Knowerrors> _mrj: try sudo systemsettings, might work?
<crimsun> nmorse: a= isn't going to work
<nmorse> Okay.
<nmorse> What do I need to do then?
<_mrj> it is there one command
<_mrj> gtk-something
<_mrj> that allows to change the style
<_mrj> does anyone knows it
<_mrj> Knowerrors: ok
<crimsun> nmorse: l=Ubuntu
<_mrj> Knowerrors: nope not working
<Knowerrors> _mrj: is this a fresh breezy install?
<nmorse> crimsun: still not working.
<nmorse> It just wants to move the kernel to 2.6.10-5
<crimsun> nmorse: do you _only_ have hoary deb lines in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<nmorse> Yep.
<_mrj> breezy yep
<_mrj> Knowerrors: breezy yep
<crimsun> nmorse: dpkg -l apt|grep ^ii
<nmorse> 0.6.40.1ubuntu9
<crimsun> hmph
<crimsun> did you pass -t hoary?
<pipitas> http://www.nomachine.com/news_read.php?idnews=171
<pipitas> http://www.nomachine.com/sources.php
<pipitas> "Third Maintenance Release of the NX 1.5.0 Server Packages"
<pipitas> (includes [K] Ubuntu fixes and new components)
<Knowerrors> _mrj: don't know about your gtk engine problem, but for xmms and some others, try kde-look.org , in the "other" section they have skins
<nmorse> crimsun: I'm just removing all X packages and the fglrx package and reinstalling them.
<chopemax> hi, how advisable is to have a firewall under linux?
<miguev> hi
<eXistenZ> miguev, imagine if every user as answered you back "hi", and answer every user hi. We'd go into an endless whirl of hi's. Just ask away.
<u> mahlzeit.
<chopemax> hi, I didn't configure my network during install, how can i do that now?
<_kay> still no kdevelop3 in kubuntu dapper :(
<_kay> Evening :)
<u> c u
<james> ok i need help resetting up my install i had a system glitch that wouldn't let my network use anything
<Coolio10> how do i add screen resolutions?
<Coolio10> james what went wrong
<Coolio10> i screwed up three of my installs so i would porbably know
<oscar> guenas
<oscar> tengo problemas con la tarjeta de sonido alguien puede ayudarme?
<oscar> hello?
<james> can some help me with getting the nvidia drivers installed correctly
<oscar> algun espaol?
<oscar> Nadie habla mi idioma?
<Hobbsee_away> !nvidia
<ubotflu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
#kubuntu 2006-12-11
<soulrider> i need to see the partitions on /dev/sda
<triki> soulrider: fdisk /dev/sda
<triki> do that then, specify the device :P
<soulrider> i get "cant open /dev/sda" =/
<vado> Bonne nuit tout le monde
<triki> then do a fdisk -l to see what's loaded
<vieira> hi ppl
<soulrider> i get nothing
<kakalto> triki: does it require sudo?
<vieira> need help to set a printer
<hammer> same error
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: Ok, I added "M" and now iwconfig tells me 54M but speeds keeps as low as 120 kbit
<hammer> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<hammer> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted
<triki> try it with sudo
<vieira> cant print from a windows machine to a kubuntu machine
<hammer> i did
<vieira> any thins
<soulrider> ok
<kakalto> hammer: one moment please =)
<vieira> when i execute lpstat -p -d
<soulrider> ah yes, works now
<soulrider> but i need to get
<vieira> i've this printer HP5510 is idle.  enabled since Sun 10 Dec 2006 11:31:42 PM WET
<soulrider> the uuid or something like that
<triki> try lpstat -P<printername>
<hex_st0rm> when i try to install anything with adept or command line, i always get this error:There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<triki> soulrider: what are you trying to do ?
<vieira> triki: the jobs is sent i think but doesn't print
<hex_st0rm> does anyone have any ideas?
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> i formated one of my partitions and splkit it
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: There's a status page on the WRT config pages and it tells me that I'm connected with nominal 1Mbit/s :-(
<soulrider> and now i cant boot properly
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: hmm some google results I found stated that the bcm4311 card cant achieve fullspeed with the bcm43xx driver only with the ndiswrapper solution, but 120kbit is still a bit too low ...
<triki> vieira: do you see them in queue ?
<soulrider> i get some" cant access tty: job control not running"
<soulrider> forums didnt help
<vieira> triki: where can i check it?
<Rob-West> if i torrent Kubuntu im stealing
<soulrider> Rob-West: no
<soulrider> kubuntu is free
<hammer> theres 2 lines at the bottom that say universe do i add multiverse there to?
<triki> vieira: lpq -P<printername>
<Rob-West> i know
<soulrider> Rob-West: theres torrents on the kubuntu site itself
<Rob-West> i found then
<vieira> triki: printer HP5510 is idle.  enabled since Sun 10 Dec 2006 11:31:42 PM WET
<Rob-West> them*
<soulrider> cool
<triki> so nothing in queue
<Rob-West> i love Linux
<Rob-West> even though im new to it
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: You mean if I tried the ndiswrapper solution it could get better?
<vieira> triki: but i send but doesn't print, but only from windows machine
<kakalto> hammer: "wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/edgy-plf/free/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1plf6.10_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1plf6.10_i386.deb"
<vieira> triki: from my other kubuntu works just fine
<triki> vieira: it should be in queue if print job was sent to linux shared printer.
<hammer> http://pastebin.ca/274773
<triki> there is an issue with smb printer share mayve
<soulrider> triki: any ideas about my problem ?
<triki> maybe permissions
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: Well at least it is worth a try, though its not a very open-sourcy approach. Its quite easy to do though
<Rob-West> im upgrading from normal ubuntu to Kubuntu
<triki> can you ping the printer from windows box ?
<vieira> triki: can u help me out i can't resolve it
<vieira> triki: going to check
<kakalto> hammer: you get that?
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: this entry on the bcm43xx mailing-lists seems to describe the bug you have with your card too: http://www.mail-archive.com/bcm43xx-dev@lists.berlios.de/msg02321.html
<triki> vieira: ill try
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: Quite easy?  Is there a tutorial or wiki page you ...
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: Ok, thanks
<hammer> new error lol
<vieira> triki: i can ping the machine
<hammer> package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<kakalto> hammer, woops, gave ya the wrong link
<vieira> triki: and when i open the prints windows it's say opening then ready
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: Depends ... do you still have the windows firmware of your card on your hard-drive? ;)
<vieira> i've add it with url adress
<kakalto> hammer: "wget http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/pool/edgy-plf/free/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1plf6.10_amd64.deb && sudo dpkg -i libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1plf6.10_amd64.deb"
<triki> vieira: how did you share the printer ?
<kakalto> hammer: wait a minute...
<kakalto> hammer: oh, no, that should work
<vieira> triki: trying to remenber
<triki> vieira: did you edit smb.conf file ?
<vieira> triki: i've enable it in samba
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: Yes, there's still a windowsXP install on /dev/sda2 ...
<triki> just now ?
<vieira> triki: yaps, them change cups
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: (where I get full speed btw)
<hammer> b e a u tfull
<hammer> lol
<vieira> triki: to be able to find the printer in the network
<hammer> ty ty ty so much lol
<kakalto> hammer: working now?
<kakalto> hammer: have ya tried it?
<hammer> yup
<hammer> now to get my other toys
<kakalto> hammer: hehe, good luck with all that amd64 business :-)
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: hmmm might be too hard to find the firmware there ... you might try these drivers, which I use at the moment too: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5822/
<hammer> just need my vlc player then im set
<triki> vieira: does windows find the printer share ?
<hammer> love that player
<vieira> yes
<triki> hmm ok
<vieira> triki: yes, because i put the http://ip:631
<triki> ok could be permissions then
<vieira> triki: maybe
<vieira> triki: where should i look for permissions?
<triki> you used http for url to print and not unc path ? \\ip:631
<vieira> triki: used the http://myipserver:631/printers/myprintername
<triki> can you browse to find your printer share on your linux box ?
<triki> so then you're not really using samba
<triki> sounds more like cups
<vieira> triki: yaps :P
<hex_st0rm> when i try to install anything...i get this error...There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. any ideas anyone? any help will be greatly appreciated.
<triki> ahhh ok, i hate cups :P but lets see what we can do
<vieira> triki: i've used samba to share my folders, but also config something in samba about printers
<vieira> triki: i just want to put it working, if u can help me with samba...
<triki> ya you can share printers with samba also
<triki> i found a tutorial for setting up cups on ubuntu if you want to read through it
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: when you grabbed files, make sure you have ndiswrapper installed: "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common", then cd to the directory the two files are. using "sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf" you can extract the firmware. "ndiswrapper -l" should print something like: "Installed ndis drivers: bcmwl5a driver present, hardware present" ... say when you did this
<soulrider> argh! i need some help!
<vieira> triki: i think i've no shared my printer in kubuntu box roght
<vieira> *right
<vieira> triki: with one
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: Thanks, brb
<flaccid> !sourcecode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcecode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<triki> well on your windows box if you use Explorer and go to \\ip-of-linux-box, do you see and printers ?
<flaccid> i have forgotten how to install the linux source code
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: Do I have to uninstall bcm43xx first?
<kakalto> flaccid: maybe something like linux-dev ?
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: no
<vieira> triki: i can see them but i think it's from cups not from samba
<flaccid> nope
<vieira> triki: hummm i've 3 itens about printers
<triki> vieira: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=163882
<kakalto> flaccid: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source-2.6 libncurses5-dev kernel-package
<kakalto> flaccid: second post down --->   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24853
<flaccid> that would install a lot more than what i need
<flaccid> its ok i'm done
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: Mmh, I installed ndiswrapper-common w/o errors, but when I try to execute it => Error: no versions of ndiswrapper found!
<jerusalem> Please, can anyone help me with my Kodak CD43 on Kubuntu 6.10? I am not able to work her on Kubuntu. When I turn it on, the computer call the Digikam program, but it does not work.
<kakalto> flaccid: sorry if my help was inadequite, I don't actually use kubuntu ;-)
<flaccid> its actually just a pcakge called linux-source
<kakalto> but you need build-essential to compile anything
<flaccid> hehe thats ok. you should help with only things you can help with.
<flaccid> why would i need libncurses5-dev ?
<flaccid> i also already have my own compilers..
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: oh I thought ndiswrapper-common would be a meta-package, try to do a "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.8" too
<kakalto> flaccid: I dunno, that's just what that page said, hehe
<kakalto> anyways, I better be off
<flaccid> hehe... yeah. pages are often wrong in the interweb :)
<kakalto> seeya
<flaccid> cya
<eilker> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<hex_st0rm> no one has any ideas about my problem eh?
<Rob-West> im about to turn to the Shipit free CDs
<kakalto> flaccid: 'course, IMO, it's easier here - sources already installed ;-D
<kakalto> Anyways.
<kakalto> better not go therej
<Rob-West> is there a difference in Kubuntu 6.10 and Kubuntu 6.06
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: "bcmwl5a         driver installed"
<jerusalem> Does anyone know how to work a Kodak CD43 on Kubuntu 6.10?
<Rob-West> is there a difference in Kubuntu 6.10 and Kubuntu 6.06
<triki> packages upgrades
<Rob-West> im kinda limited on bandwitch
<hammer> Rob 6.10 is newer
<CoffeeShock> christane_: nice. now try to execute "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper" and then "sudo ndiswrapper -m"
<marco_> Anti-virus... is it really necessary?
<Rob-West> my internet is being gay
<hex_st0rm> so is adept
<hammer> ived used 6.0 and n9w trying 6.10 and 6.10 seems better
<christiane_> CoffeeShock: 'Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper'
<Rob-West> i wish i could get a 6,10 CD
<hammer> i seen on webpage something bout kde4?
<Rob-West> but im having trouble downloading it
<hammer> my oh my thats interesting
<hammer> trouble...not getting a torrent copy are ya?
<Rob-West> i am switching from Ubuntu to Kubuntu
<hammer> kubuntu is way better
<Rob-West> all the servers r slow
<Rob-West> there pissing me off
<hammer> ubuntu is gnome and kubuntu is kde
<marco_> what is the the best media music player for ubuntu?
<Rob-West> i like Amarok and Rythbox
<hammer> coughs*i hate gnome
<Rob-West> Rythmbox*
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: very well. now execute the following commands: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5823/
<Rob-West> hammer can u make a copy of ur Kubuntu CD/DVD
<Rob-West> id be greatfull
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: this will just make sure the 2 drivers arent interfering
<hammer> do u have amd64?
<hammer> i only have 64 version
<Rob-West> no
<Rob-West> dang
<Rob-West> i need it for i386
<hammer> ya tell ya what tho ill see if i can grab it anyways i got a speedy connection
<Rob-West> where u from
<hex_st0rm> Please someone help me...when i try to install anything...i get this error...There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. any ideas anyone? any help will be greatly appreciated.
* christiane_ rmmodding bcm43xx now
<hammer> Rob u have a dvd rom tho right?
<Rob-West> yea
<hammer> ok
<sercik> hi
<Rob-West> i have a Dual Layer DVD burner
<Rob-West> hammer thanks you will save me alot of time
<CoffeeShock> christiane_: oops didnt see your last message ... okay and now for a final: "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" ... or just an up & down for the eth1 device if you are typing with the same computer here at the moment and dont want to kill off the connection
<hammer> np
<hex_st0rm> ?anyone?
<hammer> just a few mins over 3hrs
<Rob-West> wow
<Rob-West> ill wait
<blacknine> ?
<triki> hex_st0rm: try this 'sudo aptitude install'
<hammer> gotta love them canadians :)
<blacknine> hola fuckwads
<triki> eh ?
<LjL> !language | blacknine
<ubotu> blacknine: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hammer> lol
<Rob-West> hammer can i PM you
<blacknine> you accually think people bring thier kids here?
<Rob-West> im a kid
<triki> you never know
<Rob-West> im 15 years old
<hammer> i tried to get back to u i got an error something bout spam but i was just saying your welcome
<triki> kids come on their own
<blacknine> im 13
<vieira> triki: can't resolve the problem :(
<hammer> im 33
<triki> 26
<blacknine> thanks nice
<Rob-West> hammer did u register
<triki> vieira: hmm ok
<hammer> you kids are way smarter at linux stuff then i am lol
<christiane|eth0> CoffeeShock: Ok, removed bcm43xx, modprobed ndiswrapper ... and now?
* Rob-West is a new Kubuntu user
<triki> vieira: you can see printer, ping it, but can't print to it
<vieira> triki: can't see what i've wrong
<triki> vieira: i'm leaning towards permissions issue
<triki> ok check logs :D
<vieira> triki: where can i change them?
<the_hammer> cool i didnt know i was reg'd
<the_hammer> is this freenode?
<triki> .../var/log/cups or something like that
<Rob-West> yea
<blacknine> f
<blacknine> f
<blacknine> ff
<blacknine> f
<blacknine> f
<blacknine> f
<blacknine> f
<blacknine> ff
<blacknine> f
<Rob-West> im in the US
<triki> CND
<CaffeineX> christiane_: oops I think I timed out there
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: Ok, removed bcm43xx, modprobed ndiswrapper ... and now?
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: now you should just have to restart the network with "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and test the result and hope everythings working
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: :-(  There's no more eth1 in iwconfig's output.
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: It even disappeared from `ifconfig -a`
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: what is the output of ndiswrapper -l?
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: "bcmwl5a      driver installed"
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: its weird that its not saying "hardware present" too ...
* christiane|eth0 is still here :)
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: I did everey step exactly as you described ...
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: Mmmmhhhhhhh ...
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: is this another box which you could restart in the background while I google a second and btw. is it a laptop with a certain version number?
* christiane|eth0 trying a reboot
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: It's a DELL Inspiron 6400
<triki> when you do a ndiswrapper -l does it show device connected ?
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: I'm here on another machine irc'ing
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: okay try a reboot on the laptop then while I check some webpages about the lapot quick
<christiane|eth0> triki, CaffeineX: ... still rebooting ...
<triki> ok
<triki> thought you were having the issue
<mikelinux> Where can I optain,win32,mplayer,etc,Is there another repo I can add?
<christiane|eth0> triki, CaffeineX: reboot done. lsmod shows bcm43xx again (didn't uninstall it). ifconfig shows eth1 (but not conected) and iwconfig too.
<triki> universe multiverse
<christiane|eth0> triki, CaffeineX: I'll do the rmmod modprobe thing again.
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: the bcm43xx module thing is normal ... just rmmod it again and modprobe the ndiswrapper module
<jongt> theres no way to get libdrm >=2.2 from apt?
<christiane|eth0> triki, CaffeineX: Done. eth1 disappeared.
<mikelinux> triki: I have them enabled but still no go
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: can you please post what you get with "dmesg | grep ndis" ?
<christiane|eth0> triki, CaffeineX: only one line (on the other machine, so I can't paste but it's something like) "... version 1.22 loaded ..."
<tim> just installed a fresh breezy and can't get amarok to play mp3's, i installed gtreaer-mad and akode-mpeg and amaroak crashes on playing an mp3, any ideas?
<CaffeineX> okay
<christiane|eth0> !mp3 > tim
<hex_st0rm> triki: sorry i was eating
<rafa> Hello all
<tim> christiane|eth0: thx
<nAtic> heyo
<tim> will check that out
<rafa> anybody available to help with sound?
<nAtic> just try to ask
<rafa> ok...
<nAtic> start with your hardware :] 
<rafa> i discovered ubuntu about 2 months ago and i love it
<rafa> still getting familira
<hex_st0rm> i tried that and it didnt do anything really
<rafa> the thing is all of a sudden my sound went dead
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: first of all looks like you had bad luck and got a worse chip than most 6400 laptops ...
<nAtic> yeah
<nAtic> turn on the pcm
<hex_st0rm> im pretty good with hardware...
<rafa> im assuming my sound card has problems so im trying with a usb headset (plantronics) that used to wrok perfectly
<nAtic> start kmix, and turn on the PCM
<hex_st0rm> might be an issue with the drivers for the sound card
<nAtic> it worked, it just died
<nAtic> i had the same on my dell laptop
<rafa> when i select it on the sound preferences as default..i can get the test sounds to work om the headset..i can even listen to the bootup sounds
<rafa> but nothing else
<nAtic> rafa: will you listen?
<rafa> like videos on youtube and stuff..nothing works
<hex_st0rm> lol
<nAtic> WILL YOU?
<rafa> ok im reading
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: That's what I already found out. I already held a big we-hate-dell-for-not-delivering-what-promising party ...
<nAtic> learn to type without watching your fingers on the keyboard
<nAtic> <-- loves dell :] 
<tim> ok, here's the deal, kaffience can play mp3's , but amarok just crashes
<nAtic> <-- will trash his laptop before the insurance runs out
<hex_st0rm> dells pretty good, i like buildin my own comps though
<rafa> yes yes..sorry...how do i turn on pcm?
<hex_st0rm> cheaper and stuff
<nAtic> [01:04]  <nAtic> start kmix, and turn on the PCM
<triki> tim: amarok doesn't play mp3's out of the box
<hex_st0rm> natic, send it to me dude
<tim> triki: i know, that's why i've installed gstreamer-mad
<nAtic> no way
<hex_st0rm> !mp3 > tim
<nAtic> they will have to see, how hard my laptop accidently hit the floor
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: heh ... okay ...;D ... but back to the issue ... is the laptop 64 bit?
<rafa> mmmm....nATIC...mmm..how o i start kmix?
<nAtic> ever thought of typing "kmix" into your console?
<triki> tim: http://www.ubuntux.org/mp3-support-for-amarok
<rafa> i did
<hex_st0rm> hahahaha
<rafa>  kmix
<rafa> bash: kmix: command not found
<nAtic> u are using kde, i hope?
<hex_st0rm> triki, he could just install all the codecs
<hex_st0rm> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hex_st0rm> the restricted formats one of those ^^^
<mikelinux> ubotu: cheers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rafa> im using kde
<nAtic> hey, does anybody remember howto switch from kde to gnome?
<tim> i appreciate the suggestions, but i have already installed gstreamer-mad and amarok doesn't play mp3's, it just crashes
<nAtic> install kmix then :P
<nAtic> and run it (=
<nAtic> rafa: what about the hardware?
<rafa> ok...ill do...
<nAtic> i am not using kubuntu... what package manager does kubuntu use?
<nAtic> may i run smart with it?
<nAtic> or is this... synaptic a better choise?
<hex_st0rm> adept nAtic
<rafa> well..at this point i dont even care about my sound card..ill use the plantronics...everything was working fine one day ...i plugged my audio output to my setereo and listened to music for hours..when i finished ..on next reboot..it was all gone
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: hmm unfortunately I cant find much on the issue with ndiswrapper not finding the hardware ... I think you will have to grab the latest ndiswrapper (I think it is 1.22) and compile it from source.
<hex_st0rm> im not fond of synaptic because it freezes when you try to search for anything
<nAtic> adept is the name of the package manager?
<hex_st0rm> yes
<nAtic> kay kay, i'll try to remember
<hex_st0rm> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nAtic> (=
<hex_st0rm> ^_^
<nAtic> and what is this... still rpm?
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: omfg
<nAtic> or deb o0
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: dmesg told me that version 1.22 successfully loaded
<nAtic> and how the hack do i change kde to gnome? *g*
<nAtic> i have both installed
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: hmm what does "ndiswrapper -v" say?
<MattSG> anyone know why my wireless connection isn't connecting at startup?
<nAtic> using ifup?
<nAtic> ndiswrapper?
<rafa> nAtic...mmm
<rafa> u know..i think im using gnome..not kde
<hex_st0rm> im tryin to find how to change nAtic
<MattSG> I'm using a broadcom card
<nAtic> rafa: there is another way to turn the volume up, but i can't remember
<hex_st0rm> trying to figure out apache at the same time
<MattSG> and using the thing on KDE to set up the connection
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: Oh I figured that the newest version is indeed installed by ubuntu so thats fine ...
<nAtic> hex_st0rm: i knew this once... years ago... how to get away from xfree86 back to the shell, and stuff... but i can't remember
<nAtic> :] 
<rafa> not the /system/preferences/sound, right?
<hex_st0rm> lol
<hex_st0rm> sounds awsome
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: 3 lines: utils error: no version specified   \n   driver version: 1.22   \n   vermagic: 2.6.17-10-generic SMP mod_unload 586 ...
<MattSG> and how do I set my default sound card? I tried to use asoundsonf, but it keeps using my internal speakers
<nAtic> you have two of them?
<nAtic> *g*
<hex_st0rm> gah i dont know how to open apache
<hex_st0rm> or configure it
<hex_st0rm> just installed it with adept
<nAtic> you should check out the config
<nAtic> and add it to your runlevel
* hex_st0rm still doesnt know why people use sound cards when they have integrated sound on their motherboard...
<nAtic> i did it with yast... but i don't think, there is such a thing with kubuntu :] 
<hex_st0rm> you talkin to me nAtic?
<nAtic> yep, hex_st0rm ... if you mean the apache issue :P
<hex_st0rm> yes
<hex_st0rm> i went to http://localhost
<hex_st0rm> and its there
<hex_st0rm> so im trying to learn it
<nAtic> whats there?
<hex_st0rm> i installed it with adept
<christiane|eth0> hex_st0rm: Because sometimes/often onboard devices sound like crap
<hex_st0rm> the test page
<MattSG> Why doesn't KDE include a way to change soundcards? :(
<nAtic> i don't know where... i forgot... but you should find the apache.conf
<hex_st0rm> christian, it could also take some of the load off of the motherboard
<nAtic> and edit it with kate, or kedit, or vi
<hex_st0rm> k, i have kate
<hex_st0rm> im actually thinking about switching distros
<nAtic> MattSG: kde is not much about hardware
<rafa> what i dont understand is...im telling the system to default to USB..but it keeps trying to send to my sound card
<nAtic> yeah... i am using suse 10.1 and i am downloading kubuntu right now :] 
<the_hammer> hex what distro ya wnana try or switch to?
<MattSG> well, does anyone know how to change it? It doesn't seem to be working
<Edulix> hi
<the_hammer> i love trying new distros
<nAtic> rafa: either you're talking dizzy stuff, or i am a linux newbie
<hex_st0rm> nAtic, i've heard great things about suse
<rafa> well..thanks all..im gonna reboot from live cd...just to see what happens
<nAtic> what about mandrake
<hex_st0rm> hammer: im thinking fedora
<nAtic> yeah, i don't know about suse anymore
<the_hammer> fedora is ok
<nAtic> i am pretty new to linux, but...
<the_hammer> i tried fedora core 6
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: cna you say roughly what lspci | grep 4311 outputs? something like "... unknown device 4311" ?
<hex_st0rm> same here nAtic, but im in a hardware class this year so its helping me out a lot
<nAtic> my system works slower and even more slower... depends on how long the laptop is running
<hex_st0rm> get more ram?
<nAtic> 1 gig should be enough -.-
<nAtic> ddr
<the_hammer> ya then it would heat up faster hex lol
<nAtic> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand, my suse dislikes xgl
<nAtic> kororaa starts up fine
<nAtic> but the suse installation of xgl is lagging
<hex_st0rm> true hammer
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: "Broadcom Corp... unknown device 4311 (rev 01)"
<hex_st0rm> im debating if i wanna get a bass guitar or build a computer
<Edulix> how it comes that gnome/gtk apps are not antialiased in my system? I've tried to give them kinds of fonts via kcontrol->gtk but all look not-aa
<hex_st0rm> i already play guitar ...so idk
<nAtic> bass is a lot of fun
<hex_st0rm> yeah, i love my guitar
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hex_st0rm> lol sorry admiral...
<hex_st0rm> nAtic, got msn so we dont have to bug these nice people?
<Admiral_Chicago> hex_st0rm, it's all good
<nAtic> peter@golovtchiner.de
<hex_st0rm> k
<nAtic> search me :P
<nAtic> i am out for a smoke
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: I just found a wiki entry saying "
<christiane|eth0> n Ubuntu Edgy and the 2.6.17 kernels, the kernel module is enabled by default, but that kernel module does NOT provide stable support for the 4311 chipset. See the Broadcom 43xx Linux Driver: Supported Devices page!
<christiane|eth0> Furthermore, the version of ndiswrapper in the Ubuntu repositories also fails to work with the version of driver and kernel I tried desperately to install.
<nAtic> so...
<nAtic> back in 5 minutes
<Edulix> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hex_st0rm> !pastebin > christianjeth0
<Edulix> :P
<hex_st0rm> !pastebin christiane|eth0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin christiane - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hex_st0rm> gahhhh
<christiane|eth0> hex_st0rm: 3 lines only :)
<hex_st0rm> k lol
<hex_st0rm> lagged me pretty bad though
<the_hammer> try pastebin.ca
<Edulix> !pastebin|christiane|eth0
<ubotu> christiane|eth0: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Edulix> :P
<hex_st0rm> lol
<the_hammer> hehe
<Edulix> now, anyone knows about the aa-thingie in gtk apps? :P
<hex_st0rm> never heard about it
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: that sums it all up I guess ... I cant help you much there I guess. you can try to get a newer version of ndiswrapper up and running or to try different drivers ...
<christiane|eth0> Sorry, thought there was a 3 lines rule (and didn't know that pasted new lines are sent immediatly in Konversation -- I'm used to XChat).
<Admiral_Chicago> Edulix, AA, like Alcoholic Annonymous?
<Admiral_Chicago> because only people with major issues use GNOME
<hex_st0rm> anyone know how to get people able to view my apache page?
<Edulix> Admiral_Chicago: yeah like the batteries
<triki> hex_st0rm: browse to the ip of that box using apache
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: so you might want to remove all the ubuntu packages from ndiswrapper and try this tutorial: http://wiki.waningsun.net/index.php?title=Dell_E1405_%26_Linux_HOWTO
<pplu> #kubuntu.es
<hex_st0rm> triki: sorry im new to this and cant quite understand wha tyou mean
<triki> if you're on the box put "http://localhost" in your browser
<Edulix> pplu: hola yo hablo espagnolo
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: That's the one I quoted ;-)
<pacman> has anyone used the Sansa mp3 player?  Was wondering if anyone could help me out with it
<MattSG> any easy way to get WMA and M4A support into Amarok?
<triki> hex_st0rm: what is the ip address of the box that is running apache ?
<christiane|eth0> !wma > MattSG:
<hex_st0rm> 70.232.109.124
<christiane|eth0> !wma > MattSG
<triki> that is the ip of the box running apache ?
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: Well maybe this will work ... Im sorry I couldnt help you much except from playing around with the drivers a bit ... I think I really have to go to bed now too ;P
<triki> not an internal ip ?
<hex_st0rm> ooooh
<hex_st0rm> hang on
<christiane|eth0> CaffeineX: Yes, 01:30 am here in arcor.de country -- Thanks.
<hex_st0rm> 192.168.2.2
<triki> hex_st0rm: put that ip into your browser
<nAtic> hey, my issue is a lot more easy, i guess... howto change kde to gnome... both is installed
<hex_st0rm> it took me to my apache page
<triki> ;)
<CaffeineX> christiane|eth0: yea, im using arcor too ... I hate them as much as dell ... anyways hang in there, I know wlan is always a hassle ... take care and good night!
<hex_st0rm> but how can other people view it triki?
<nAtic> forward the right port to your pc
<triki> go into your router, and open port 80 and point it @ 192.168.2.2
<nAtic> your router should be capable of dyn-dns or something...
<DekKeD> anyone knows how to mount a video as if it was your webcam? It can be funny :P
<nAtic> hehe
<nAtic> DekKeD: i would also like to know
<triki> you have apache runnig ?
<nAtic> triki: i guess, he has
<nAtic> otherwise the apache page wouldn't show up
<hex_st0rm> i installed it
<triki> does DekKeD
<hex_st0rm> and i went to my router's page
<hex_st0rm> and i clicked dns
<hex_st0rm> and thats where im stuck
<nAtic> by default, u have to put your webpages to /srv/htdocs/....
<triki> no no
<nAtic> or something
<DekKeD> triki: you are talking to me?
<triki> go to port forwarding
<triki> DekKeD: you could use apache to stream it
<nAtic> triki: this wouldnt work for messengers
<DekKeD> triki: I have to install it first, give me a minute
<hex_st0rm> i...cant...find ...port forwarding
<DekKeD> nAtic: thats a problem :P
<nAtic> yeah, right
<triki> what router ?
<hex_st0rm> belkin
<hex_st0rm> ooh
<hex_st0rm> i could go to portforwarding.com eh?
<triki> lovely
<triki> ya check that
<hex_st0rm> k
<nAtic> otherwise you would get the girl, that dumped you last week online and invite her on a video chat, and show her how you fuck another girl :] 
<nAtic> with some random porn
<nAtic> hrhr
<triki> port 80
<LjL> !panguage | nAtic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panguage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !language | nAtic
<ubotu> nAtic: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DekKeD> nAtic: hahaha, it's actually to play jokes on some friends (males) :P
<nAtic> -.-
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<nAtic> kay kay, i won't say the f-word anymore
<nAtic> we got 15 year olds in here
<nAtic> ;)
<hex_st0rm> hhahaha
<hex_st0rm> nAtic i cus more then you do man
<nAtic> but how to stream a video through your messenger?
<LjL> was -.- a smiley or an acknowledgment?
<nAtic> as if it would be your webcam o0
<nAtic> a smiley
<triki> use vlc
<triki> easy enough to use
<Rob-West> the_hammer, im gonna try downloading the Kubuntu CD
<nAtic> vlc can pipe it to your webcam device?
<triki> vlc can stream video
<DekKeD> same question
<nAtic> yeah, great
<DekKeD> but to webcam device?
<DekKeD> :O
<triki> audio
<nAtic> but i don't want to stream video
<triki> i think so
<nAtic> i want my video conversation to NOT play my webcam, but show a video instead
<triki> ohhhhh
<LjL> nAtic: well, it's funny because it's also the letter K in morse, and just after you said "kay, kay"
<nAtic> *g*
<nAtic> a lot of freaks in here, heh, LjL
<nAtic> :] 
<hex_st0rm> lol
<nAtic> thats what my mentor told me about unix/linux-people... they know everything
<phobiac> nAtic, I think I know of a windows progream that can do that...
<nAtic> true?
<phobiac> It might be possible to set it up in wine. Let me see if I can even find it though.
<DekKeD> phobiac: all Windows programs i have found are either too bad or shareware
<DekKeD> :P
<nAtic> this would be worth of booting windows
<DekKeD> I doubt it, it works with Drivers
<nAtic> yep
<nAtic> me too
<nAtic> btw... how is wine running with kubuntu?
<nAtic> it suxx with suse -.-
<phobiac> Just give me a second to see if I can find it's name again.
<nAtic> AND... howto change your damn gui?
<nAtic> i have kde running, but i want to have gnome... just to play with
<nAtic> both is installed
<menace_> wine is horrid
<menace_> im hex_st0rm btw
<triki> nAtic: you can choose which one to use in boot manager
<menace_> got kicked from hex_st0rm
<menace_> cause someone's using it
<menace_> grrrr
<nAtic> o0
<nAtic> i'll try to set up grub to use gnome...
<phobiac> Sorry nAtic, can't find it.
<menace_> i did port forwarding like portforward.com told me to
<menace_> now what?
<nAtic> no prob, phobiac
<triki> kdm or gdm can do it quick unless yours auto logins for you ?
<nAtic> now, if anybody types your ip in his/her browser, he should get the apache page, you see on your localhost
<nAtic> yeah, got autologin
<nAtic> :] 
<menace_> k
<nAtic> gimme your ip, menace_
<nAtic> whatismyip.com
<menace_> just did in msn
<phobiac> menace: Setting up apache?
<menace_> trying to
<triki> 70.232.79.56
<menace_> lemme make sure thats my ip
<menace_> hang on
<nAtic> i am not even able to ping him o0
<menace_> 70.232.79.56
<menace_> hmm thats it now
<menace_> somehow it changed...
<triki> your router might be blocking ICMP
<menace_> so 70.232.79.56 doesnt work?
<phobiac> I set up LAMP on my old dell, there's this thing called Webmin that can be pretty useful managing Apache and other servers.
<triki> no
<phobiac> Just throwing that out there in case you find it useful.
<triki> i prefer doing things manually
<nAtic> yeah, thanks... webmin sounds great
<menace_> yeah i just wanna get this working
<intelikey> well i don't know how long it's been but lilo did the 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99 99... thing again.
<triki> can you browse to it internally ?
<nAtic> menace_ can, triki
<josh__> #frostwire
<menace_> yes, i can get to the page internally
<triki> ok router issue then
<triki> gotcha
<josh__> why the hell wont frostwire connect
<DekKeD> so, anyone knows how to do the stream video to webcam device thing? :P
<josh__> i've done the supposed fix
<nAtic> nope
<josh__> and amule isnt any better
<nAtic> ...
<menace_> my java doesnt even work so idk
<nAtic> whats frostwire?
<menace_> its like limewire for linux nAtic
<josh__> copy of limewire for linux
<nAtic> ah
<nAtic> some p2p
<menace_> mhmm
<intelikey> it's definitely related to the number of mounts.  but i have forced fscking turned off.   and i can't imagine why it would hose the mbr .....
<nAtic> never tried...
<nAtic> o0 suse has its own http server.... as i see
<menace_> nice
<intelikey> ignore me.  i'm just ranting about an ongoing issue with dapper on sda truncating the mbr every so often.
<menace_> lol
<phobiac> Only in linux can mount, forced fscking, and hose be used in the same sentence without it meaning something dirty...
<menace_> triki: any ideas on how to fix it?
<triki> menace_: your router ?
<nAtic> is the apache box online? :P
<menace_> not sure natic
<menace_> how could i tell?
<nAtic> do you have dmz running
<intelikey> phobiac only a real geek would understand that...  the rest are dirty minded perverts.
<triki> sounds like it's inside his network
<nAtic> go to the apache box, and open google.com
<triki> just need port forward
<nAtic> yep
<menace_> i already did port forwarding triki
<nAtic> no matter where it is... just forward
<triki> belkin router ?
<menace_> yes
<nAtic> to the right ip?
<triki> ok one esec
<menace_> it didnt ask me for an ip
<menace_> awsome, i can allow people to manage my router
<nAtic> yep
<nAtic> lets do it :P
<phobiac> menace you have the computer set up so your ip is static, right? Otherwise you'll have issues whenever the ip changes on you.
<menace_> yes its static
<the_hammer> wow that was freaky
<menace_> wait
<menace_> i think it is
<the_hammer> couldnt find my irc client lol
<nAtic> o0
<nAtic> the quest for irc
<menace_> IP address 192.168.2.1
<the_hammer> was by my clock gotta get use to that heh
<menace_> lol ctrl-f nAtic
<nAtic> whats the ip address of the router?
<nAtic> 192.168.2.1 for your pc sounds strange
<menace_> lol
<phobiac> menace: That looks like a local ip
<nAtic> you need to see, if dhcp is running
<nickv111> Hey. I have a flash drive with two partitions. /dev/sda1 is a vfat partition, and /dev/sda2 is a dm-crypt volume, which has on it a vfat partition. Would there be a way to manage the latter with KDE?
<nAtic> phobiac: this IS a local ip :] 
<triki> dhcp ?
<menace_> 70.232.79.56 theres my ip
<triki> the box has an ip
<triki> he can see it internally
<menace_> it is nAtic
<nickv111> I have cryptsetup, but that's command-line, and I don't always want to have to run "cryptsetup create memstick /dev/sda2"
<nAtic> dynamic host control protocol
<triki> yes i know what it is
<triki> that is working fine
<nAtic> dhcp does not provides static ips in first place
<menace_> omg.
<triki> that is correct, you trying to get him to assign a static ip to webserver ?
<menace_> so i have to disable dhcp?
<nAtic> menace_: all you need to do is:
<triki> that would make sense true
<nAtic> get your apache running
<nAtic> (you have)
<triki> specially for port forwards
<intelikey>  192.168.*.*  and 172.  and  10.  are all reserved ip ranges   i think there are others also      they are not allowed to be used with reguard to the internet   only on local networks
<triki> Starting Nmap 4.03 ( http://www.insecure.org/nmap ) at 2006-12-10 19:54 Eastern
<triki> Standard Time
<triki> Interesting ports on adsl-70-232-79-56.dsl.ltrkar.sbcglobal.net (70.232.79.56):
<triki> (The 1670 ports scanned but not shown below are in state: filtered)
<triki> PORT STATE SERVICE
<triki> 80/tcp closed http
<triki> 113/tcp closed auth
<triki> 10000/tcp closed snet-sensor-mgmt
<triki> 10005/tcp closed stel
<triki> Nmap finished: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 164.125 seconds
<triki> ports are closed
<menace_> if this helps anything, the router is connected to my computer then gives my parents wireless internet
<menace_> lol theres 2 new open ports
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nAtic> or phpfi.com
<nAtic> :] 
<menace_> so im guessing i dont have apache running?
<nAtic> -.-
<menace_> because if not i dont know how to get it running?
<jongt> im currently following the howto for the latest intel sourcecode drivers, would this effect using a new WM and aiglx?
<nAtic> killall apache*
<nAtic> :P
<menace_> are you serious?
<menace_> that would turn apache off.
<nAtic> dunno, wait
<menace_> lol yes it would kill apache
<menace_> as in turn it off
<nAtic> look into your /srv/www folder
<menace_> theres nothing in my /src/ directory
<menace_> srv*
<intelikey> sudo /etc/init.d/apach* [start,stop,restart] 
<nAtic> yep
<triki> sudo apachectl stop
<the_hammer> i like this already
<the_hammer> ive had 2 other distros truying to get liquid weather working and it wouldnt go
<the_hammer> now i got it working
<the_hammer> how cool is that :)
<intelikey> sudo invoke-rc.d apache <blah>
<nAtic> eeew, guys i am going to bed
<menace_> menace@menace-desktop:~$ sudo apachectl start Password: sudo: apachectl: command not found menace@menace-desktop:~$
<nAtic> 2 o'clock at night over here -.-
<menace_> night nAtic
<the_hammer> holy
<the_hammer> 7:07pm here
<menace_> same here hammer
<nAtic> yeah, you are like half across the world
<the_hammer> where u at?
<menace_> arkansas
<the_hammer> cool
<triki> sudo apache2ctl stop
<the_hammer> winnipeg here
<menace_> awsome
<dave> i am trying to install automatrix but it does nt come up under adept
<phobiac> New york here
<the_hammer> man this kubuntu rocks
<triki> type apache and hit tab a couple times
<menace_> ymenace@menace-desktop:~$ sudo apache2ctl stop apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName menace@menace-desktop:~$
<intelikey> hmmm 7:03 here
<intelikey> y'all are 4minutes fast.
<the_hammer> lol
<menace_> lol
<the_hammer> or your 4mins slow
<the_hammer> hehehe
<triki> 8:00 here
<menace_> menace@menace-desktop:~$ apache2 apache2                  apache2ctl               apache2-ssl-certificate menace@menace-desktop:~$ apache2
<intelikey> if i am pool.ntp.org is too
<nAtic> Linux Jenny 2.6.16.21-0.25-default #1 Tue Sep 19 07:26:15 UTC 2006 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<menace_> i guess i need to set it up with a domain name triki?
<menace_> where you from intelikey?
<triki> what is your hostname ?
<the_hammer> how do u know what version of kde ya have?
<menace_> no clue
<menace_> and ill find out triki
<nAtic> before i sleep, i need to check out gnome...
<nAtic> brb
<the_hammer> gnome eww
<dave> !repositories
<menace_> adsl-70-232-79-56.dsl.ltrkar.sbcglobal.net
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<the_hammer> !distro bashing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro bashing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<menace_> lol
<the_hammer> lol
<menace_> triki: adsl-70-232-79-56.dsl.ltrkar.sbcglobal.net right?
<intelikey> kcontrol --version
<triki> that is what you get from your isp
<dave> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jucato> Hawkwind: ?
<Jucato> the_hammer: Help menu -> About KDE
<kai> wasup everybody
<nAtic> dammi
<nAtic> t
<menace_> intelikey: menace@menace-desktop:~$
<menace_> kcontrol --version Qt: 3.3.6 KDE: 3.5.2 KDE Control Center: 3.5.2
<triki> if i do a reverse lookup on that i get your ip from your isp
<menace_> sorry
<nAtic> logged off and forgot about my dvd ripping session -.-
<menace_> lol
<nAtic> hours of ripping wasted
<menace_> k, triki what do you need me to do?
<nAtic> u guys have the right tomezone for me :] 
<jongt> anyone seen this error? "i830_xf86Crtc.c:146: error: 'M_T_PREFERRED' undeclared (first use in this function)"
<dave> I am running a new kubuntu installation and the repository list is missing some repositories. is there a list of repositories that can be added
<triki> go to your webserver in a prompt and type 'hostname'
<the_hammer> cool ok ty i got 3.5.5 but seen ya can update it to kde4
<triki> what do you get
<intelikey> nAtic what is it  utc+3 ?
<phobiac> dave, do you mean some of the repositories aren't enabled? You should be able to edit /etc/sources.list and uncomment some lines to enable them.
<menace_> god i feel stupid, wheres my webserver prompt?
<dave> phobiac: no they are all enabled
<menace_> or actually, would you like access to my router?
<dave> phobiac: i am trying to install automatrix and it is not on adepts list
<triki> it allows external access ?
<menace_> i think so
<triki> for administration ?
<menace_> whats your ip and ill try?
<LjL> !automatix | dave
<ubotu> dave: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<menace_> yes
<triki> if you try to browse to it know do you see a page ?
<phobiac> dave: google automatrix and see if theres an online repository for it
<intelikey> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<menace_> no its down
<mikelinux> Can I apt-get dist-upgrade?
<intelikey> yep
<dave> phobiac: ok
<mikelinux> kinfo is empty/
<triki> menace_: and you get an error when you run 'apache2ctl start' ?
<menace_> menace@menace-desktop:~$ sudo apache2ctl start apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<intelikey> mikelinux kdedoc installed ?
<triki> ok so now type 'hostname'
<flaccid> trying to find command to list contents of a .deb
<intelikey> hostname == localhost     ja ja ja ja
<mikelinux> intelikey: will check
<menace_> menace@menace-desktop:~$ hostname menace-desktop
<triki> oh i see
<phobiac> dave: is this what you need? http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<flaccid> ah just -c
<triki> do this
<menace_> dont use automatix!!!!!!!!!!!
<menace_> it corrups your reposs!!!!!!!!!!1
<menace_> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<menace_> its evil!!!!!!!!1
<dave> automatrix works well
<menace_> until it corrupts your repos and you have to re-install
<LjL> yeah, sure. anyway, #kubuntu-offtopic
<triki> sudo vi /etc/hosts
<triki> and add
<triki> 127.0.0.1 hostname
<Furesho> does that edgy page in the topic tell how to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<menace_> ~ "/etc/hosts/" Illegal file name                               0,0-1         All
<Furesho> nvm
<intelikey> flaccid i like mc  you can browse inside of .deb .tar .gz .bz2 .zip files and preform operations as needed.   extract one file or any part of the archive run scripts contained within them  like the install inside a .dev if you like....
<mikelinux> intelikey: mmm not in there?
<phobiac> I've never used automatix or easyubuntu but I have heard mostly bad things about automatix.
<flaccid> mc? hmm i just want to list the files inside
<flaccid> the dpkg -X extracts them as well. but i just want list
<flaccid> what is this mc ?
<menace_> i went to /etc/host in my browser triki, it has some stuff in the file..hang on
<menace_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> i install it
<intelikey> !mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-5 (edgy), package size 2057 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<flaccid> !mc
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> can you do it in  krusader as well?
<intelikey> never tried.
<flaccid> oh ok
<menace_> triki:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36366/
<flaccid> do you know the apt-get or dpkg command to list the files of the pakcage?
<intelikey> dpkg -L package-name
<intelikey> that lists what it will install  not the control files.
<Jucato> can also be seen in apt:/
<intelikey> and may only work on installed packages.
<flaccid> ah ok
<flaccid> i need it to list the files, intelikey
<flaccid> looks liek i have to extract
<menace_> cd *dirwhere the file is*
<menace_> ls filename
<intelikey> try tar
<dave> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Admiral_Chicago> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<menace_> any idea triki?
<mikelinux> muct of kde is missing
<mikelinux> h^^
<dave> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Rob-West> can someone help me burn an ISO in linux
<menace_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<phobiac> Rob-West: K3b should work
<menace_> use k3b yeh
<Rob-West> k
<phobiac> I used it to burn the Kubuntu iso and it worked fine for me.
<mikelinux> I get errors when trying to update kde
<mikelinux> missing libs...
<menace_> triki?
<mikelinux> 3.5 should be sorted,mmm
<dave> hmm
<phobiac> Mike, you should be able to go through the packages and install the libs you need manually first.
<dave> still do not have automatrix
<dave> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<mikelinux> phobiac: been there ,,never ending
<phobiac> dave: try easyubuntu? I've heard much better things about it then automatix
<mikelinux> just another missing lib...
<dave> ok
<phobiac> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<nAtic> sooo
<nAtic> downloading some more gnome packages
<dave> ok how do i put that on
<LjL> or try just reading the darn docs. if you can't even see how automatix can be installed, then you need to read them. badly.
<dave> easyubuntu
<dave> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<LjL> and once you've learned that, you don't even need automatix *or* easyubuntu anymore
<LjL> and stop the bot spamming
<phobiac> Mikelinux: I think there's a way to mark all needed packages on a package you're trying to install.
<intelikey> hmmm odd what compression is a .deb in?
<intelikey> algarythm ^   ?
<RoC_MM_0x> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mikelinux> phobiac: you have Edgy installed?
<phobiac> Try right clicking on the package in adept, it should be in the right click menu if i remember correctly
<dave> phobiac: how do you install easy ubuntu
<phobiac> mikelinux: Yes
<mikelinux> phobiac: kinfo load ok/
<phobiac> dave: I have no idea. I tried installing it once and it didn't work out for me. I ended up just installing the packages manually.
<mikelinux> phobiac: kde opens but no info lol
<menace_> curse adept
<menace_> apache*
<menace_> curse apache...
<dave> phobiac: this is my friends computer. i already set mine up and I am just trying to do the same thing. I know i need to manually add some repositories. I think the bot will give me a link to the site that contains the names of the repositories to add if you ask the right question
<Furesho> before i do this upgrade to edgy, i gott ask... is it better that i upgrade via the cd or over the web?
<mikelinux> phobiac: gnome or kde?
<mikelinux> gnome may be fine
<notech> menace_: did you have a correct /etc/hosts file?
<menace_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36366/
<phobiac> dave: I don't know how else to help you. Sorry. :/
<menace_> thats my /etc/hosts file
<dave> if my sound is not working what do i type for the bot to give me a troubleshooting guide
<phobiac> Mikelinux: I use KDE
<Rob-West> im kaing my Kubuntu CD now
<phobiac> Are you trying to install KDE?
<dave> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<mikelinux> phobiac: No all installed but lots is missing
<mikelinux> kinfo is empty
<phobiac> Mike: programs and such?
<mikelinux> no partition info etc etc
<dave> i know ubuntu has a quick start guide to kubuntu does anyone know anything about that
<intelikey> All binary Debian packages consist of three basic things: a text file called debian-binary, a compressed tarball called control.tar.gz, and another compressed tarball called data.tar.gz.       bah ha!  now ya know.
<phobiac> Are you using synaptic or adept to mange packages?
<phobiac> manage*
<dave> adapt
<notech> menace_:  don't believe i've ever seen anyone use 127.0.1.1, but the first line looks ok
<menace_> it just automatically did that notech
<nAtic> is kubuntu rpm or deb?
<mikelinux> phobiac: both
<christiane|eth0> Hello. I removed the pkg ndiswrapper-common and -utils-1.8. Then I manually compiled and installed latest ndiswrapper from sf.net. But when I run ndiswrapper -v it tells me driver version 1.22.
<menace_> and im new to all this....
<dave> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rob-West> BRB
<notech> huh, maybe 127.0.1.1 is a kubuntu thing
<nAtic> driver version has nothing in common with the ndiswrapper version, christiane|eth0
<phobiac> Okay, in adept if you click the arrow to expand the info on the package then click "details" it should bring you to more detailed info on the package.
<dave> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<menace_> possibly
<mikelinux> yes been there
<phobiac> Try doing that with KDE and you should see a tab called "package relationships"
<menace_> if everything in that /etc/host file is good, then why cant anyone connect to it?
<menace_> actually it doesnt have a domain name
<menace_> that might be it
<phobiac> My guess is highlight all the required ones and choose install?
<intelikey> http://linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<christiane|eth0> When I try to modprobe ndiswrapper it says: "FATAL: inserting ... (... ndiswrapper.ko) invalid argument"
<nAtic> omg christiane|eth0
<nAtic> sure u use the right version with your distro?
<christiane|eth0> nAtic: ?
<nAtic> o0
<nAtic> you have a broadcom card?
<notech> menace_: connect to it? i thought you were seeing an error starting apache
<christiane|eth0> nAtic: Yes, 4311, bcm43xx didn't work well.
<Black5un> fyi, i just installed kubuntu :p
<christiane|eth0> nAtic: .. and ubuntu's ndiswrapper totally refused working
<menace_> oh yes, i am
<mikelinux> Black5un: check if kinfo loads all info?
<phobiac> mike: That help you any?
<christiane|eth0> nAtic: So, what does "right version with my distro" mean?
<mikelinux> phobiac: said errors
<menace_> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName httpd (pid 17385) already running
<christiane|eth0> nAtic: Just installed Kubuntu 6.10 btw
<phobiac> mike: sorry man. I'm out of ways to help.
<intelikey> is /etc/hosts set up ?
<mikelinux> phobiac: cheers anyway,might test the gnome release
<intelikey> mikelinux what's the issue ?
<menace_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36366/ <------is my /etc/hosts file
<intelikey> too late.
<phobiac> mike: You could always try downloading and burning the kubuntu iso if you're determined enough.
<phobiac> Well nvm
<menace_> im not sure if its set up, is it inteli?
<intelikey> menace_ try line 1;     127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost    menace-desktop         and comment out line two.
<dave> is there a quick start guide for kubuntu?
<intelikey> dave  press   [F1]    ?
<christiane|eth0> nAtic: kernel version is 2.6.17-10-generic
<christiane|eth0> nAtic: `ndiswrapper -l` lists the driver and the harware as present
<christiane|eth0> nAtic: For compiling ndiswrapper I installed linux-headers-`uname -r`
<menace_> intelikey: 127.0.0.1	localhost.localdomain   localhost    menace-desktop #127.0.1.1	menace-desktop
<menace_> like that?
<intelikey> yeah
<menace_> k
<menace_> so now people should be able to see my apache page by putting my ip in the address bar?
<intelikey> you'll have to restart all networking to affect that change.
<notech> if you have port 80 open and forwarded to that box
<intelikey> and i make no promices...
<menace_> ok, but what i said should work after i restart all networking?
<menace_> yes, notech i did all my portforwarding
<intelikey> menace_ see notech         notech get him.
<menace_> ?
<intelikey> i'll be back later so you can gripe at me for that not fixking all your problems....
<menace_> im gonna restart all my networking
<menace_> brb
<the_hammer> anyone heard of kdfx?
<the_hammer> i wanna change certain buttons
<Hawkwind> soulrider: You around ?
<soulrider> yes Hawkwind
<soulrider> currently on my live CD
<soulrider> i screwed kubuntu up
<the_hammer> lol
<the_hammer> how do u screw up a live cd?
<RoC_MM_0w> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<flaccid> you cann't screw up a live cd. its read only lol
<Rob-West> Kubuntu is installed
<malik__> hi ppl
<malik__> hi ppl
<hex_st0rm> no more error at least
* flaccid is bored
* menace_ is pissed
* Jucato is me
* cloakable cannot boot from a frikking pcmcia cdrom :)
<menace_> is it possible to set up apache so that if someone put your ip in the address bar it would take them to your apache site?
<christiane|eth0> Now I installed the ubuntu pkg ndiswrapper-utils-1.8 again but it's still the error msg "FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (.../ndiswrapper.ko) inavlid argument"
<christiane|eth0> How to fix this?
<malik__> only  if u  have static ip  address  menace
<menace_> im not sure if i have one malik
<menace_> how could i check?
<cloakable> !pcmcia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcmcia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<menace_> cloak, have you set your bios to boot from cdrom?
<menace_> bios/cmos w/e
<cloakable> menace_: Can't. Old bios.
<menace_> i have an 8 year old bios on my other computer and i can do it.
<malik__> simple way is painful if the  ip  address  changes after u  restart  ur  comp  then u  dont have static  n if it remains the same then  it  is
<malik__> im  sure the  other ppl   can tell u    a   better  way
<cloakable> menace_: Still. Can't boot from the pcmcia cdrom.
<malik__> im just  a  newbie myself
<menace_> that stinks cloak
<menace_> malik: i think it stays the same
<menace_> not sure
<cloakable> menace_: It does. But you want to know what stinks more?
<menace_> ??
<cloakable> menace_: Virtually every other distro out there supplies bootfloppy images so you can install their distro in situations like mine. Apart from Ubuntu.
<menace_> lol
<menace_> ah i read about a way to boot strait from an iso without having to burn it and everything
<menace_> cant remember how though :(
<menace_> and i hate apache!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<cloakable> Damn :P
* menace_ starts an anti-apache rampage
<cloakable> Ah well, I have damn small linux on it, so at least I got rid of Win98
<menace_> yeh
<cloakable> But fluxbuntu would be better :P
* menace_ sits in a corner crying
<menace_> freakin apache
<flaccid> bbl
<cloakable> menace_: You want your apache accessable from internet or network?
<menace_> internet
<menace_> i can access it internally, but no one that i know can access it
<cloakable> Hmm. Are you behind a router?
<menace_> ye
<menace_> yes*
<cloakable> Port 80 forwarded to your box?
<menace_> 80 and 443
<malik__> any   one here use opera on  kubuntu?/
<Rob-West> how do i get to the souce.list file
<hex_st0rm> enabled 443 and it kicked me off the internet...
<menace_> gah
<menace_> wtf my ip keeps changing
<malik__> goto  ........................../etc/apt/sources.list
<APPRECIATEIT> And as we rely on the forthwright wisom of one, LjL, we have only the ability to ponder the meaning of his everlasting refrain "ITSA MEEE, MARIO. I FROM ITALY"
<menace_> !static ip
<APPRECIATEIT> And I do, honestly chap, I do APPRECIATEIT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about static ip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the_hammer> anyon here mess with changing icons and stuff?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %APPRECIATEIT!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@d14-69-160-83.try.wideopenwest.com]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<malik__> yes i did yesterday but it urned out pile of ........................
<the_hammer> i wanna edit my kmenu
<the_hammer> change the k icon to something little fancyer
<menace_> i need to set up a static ip
<menace_> anyone know how?
<malik__> the hammer: right click on it n the select ediut menue
<the_hammer> i mean make it have a different icon
<max_> what is a latex enviroment?
<Jucato> the_hammer: <apt> Instructions for changing the K menu icon: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2551958 . Alternatively, use kbfx
<malik__> menac  far as  i know if u have set up  port forwardin  on ur router already then u already have setup static ip
<the_hammer> i have that
<menace_> my ip keeps changing man
<menace_> often
<cloakable> Argh.
<max_> what is a KDE Latex Enciroment?
<malik__> max:;
<malik__> 3.5.5
<malik__> i  knew how to do it in  winxp but im  a newbie on linux sorry
<Alter-Ego> does kubuntu have hardware detection ?
<flaccid> Alter-Ego: yes
<malik__> the_hammer: got system settings n the into look & fell n  the appearance n  then in the icon list  u can change it  but u have to install  some icons first in order to change it
<Furesho> more o' me being a bother, i'm afraid. "If you have a Kubuntu 6.10 CD, put it in the drive, and run apt-cdrom from the command line. Then follow the instructions above." but just typing apt-cdrom is apparently incomplete. what exactly do they mean by this?
<Furesho> by the way, i'm trying to upgrade from dapper to edgy
<flaccid> Furesho: where did you get this info from?
<menace_> wtf my ip is constantly changing
<flaccid> menace_: probably using a dhcp server
<notech> menace_: the pc or your external ip?
<menace_> external
<Furesho> from http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<notech> menace_: what type of connection?
<malik__> must b  ur  isp  then
<menace_> DSL
<menace_> sbc yahoo DSL
<flaccid> yahoo must not give a static ip then
<notech> menace_: are you restarting the dsl router?
<menace_> no
<menace_> im changing options in the router though
<menace_> trying to get freaking apache to run
<flaccid> check your dhcp lease time that your isp gives you
<unix_infidel> menace_: that'll happen pretty often.
<flaccid> router aint going to help you get apache going
<notech> menace_: then the isp probably does not allow servers on their network and are changing it
<Rob-West> can someone help me install Automatix
<Jucato> !automatix | Rob-West
<ubotu> Rob-West: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<flaccid> !automatix > Rob-West
<Rob-West> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<unix_infidel> menace_: use dynamic dns.
<menace_> lease time for the DHCP server is forever
<Rob-West> !automatix2
<flaccid> menace_: i doubt it
<menace_> im using DMZ right now...but im not sure what it is
<flaccid> haha
<menace_> want me to take a screen shot flaccid?
<flaccid> sure
<flaccid> althought i'm not sure what exactly you are trying to accomplish here
<unix_infidel> just use a dyndns service and be done with it.
<unix_infidel> your on a dynamic dns server.  sbc yahoo DOES allow incoming server connections.
<Furesho> flaccid: from http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php
<malik__> Rob-West: sudo apt-get install automatix
<unix_infidel> just make sure you port forward your desired apache listening port to the destination computer.
<menace_> im hosting hang on
<unix_infidel> oh, and sbc yahoo's upload speed suck....so be aware.
<menace_> unixinfidel: all i have is dns, not dynamic i dont think
<Jucato> malik__: automatix is not a package
<flaccid> Furesho: and what is the error?
<Jucato> Rob-West: might want to ask help in #automatix
<LjL> Jucato: actually it is... :)
<Rob-West> who me
<unix_infidel> menace_: i'm quite sure you have dynamic unless you are paying like 60 a month.
<Jucato> LjL: in our repositories?
<malik__> Rob-West: okie the goto http://easylinux.info
<menace_> k
<LjL> Jucato: on my dead body
<menace_> flaccid: http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/6310/apachece8.png enjoy
<malik__> they have all the instructions there
<Jucato> LjL: that what I meant :)
<unix_infidel> menace_: LOL, that's an internal DHCP server.
<menace_> huh?
<flaccid> menace_: that is the least time for the dhcp server of the router. not the isp. you do not have control on the isp's dhcp server!
<malik__> i saw it in easylinux.info but i didnt install it
<flaccid> least=lease
<Furesho> flaccid: it's just givin me info as if i were leaving out an argument in using it...... Usage: apt-cdrom [options]  command then it gives a man page-ish descrip from there
<flaccid> i enjoyed very much menance. was good to laugh at
<menace_> lol
<menace_> i hate apache!
<flaccid> apache rules
<menace_> everyone says everything different and i get so confused
<menace_> and i cant get it working.
<notech> its not an apache problem
<unix_infidel> took me like 15 seconds to get apache working.
<malik__> sounds like that ur ips is buggerin ur settings up man
<unix_infidel> heck, took me longer to get IIS working :P
<menace_> i've been working on it for 4-5 hours
<flaccid> Furesho: try sudo apt-cdrom add
<Furesho> okiedoke
<flaccid> what is the problem with apache, menace_?
<menace_> it just wont work!
<menace_> when someone types my ip into the address bar it doesnt work
<menace_> and im not sure what the problem is
<menace_> its started
<menace_> and i can access it
<flaccid> like we have said 3 times menace_. its not an apache problem
<menace_> but noone else can
<menace_> router or isp problem
<flaccid> you have a networking problem
<menace_> you said thats the problem
<notech> did forawrd the ports to the box?
<menace_> but you dont say how to fix it
<menace_> notech:yes i did
<menace_> 443 and 80
<flaccid> forward port 80 to your internal ip of the server. of course if you isp blocks port 80, you won't be able to use port 80
<menace_> hang on just a second
<flaccid> we have said 3 times now, menace_
<alex_> i was wondering if anyone could give me some feedback on feisty fawn? bugs, frustrations, etc
<Furesho> flaccid:
<Furesho> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/Kubuntu%206.10%20%5fEdgy%20Eft%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20061025)_dists_edgy_Release.gpg - open (13 Permission denied)
<flaccid> someone really should specify the correct apt-cdrom commmand on http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/6.10-release.php . can somebody fix it up who has access?
<Furesho> should i worry bout that?
<flaccid> was that under sudo, Furesho?
<menace_> flaccid: sorry dude...i know what you say yet you keep saying the same thing..but you dont say any ideas on how to fix it.
<Furesho> ah.
<Furesho> sudo.
<Furesho> makes sense.
<flaccid> i just told you how to fix it, menace_ . you really should read.
<menace_> http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/3886/apache1pb6.png
<malik__> alex_: its a bad news atm for business or work comp but for playin purposes its okie
<menace_> i've done my forwarding
<flaccid> menace_: give me your ip, i'll see if 80 is open externally
<menace_> 70.232.78.182
<flaccid> http://192.168.2.1 works locally, menace_?
<Furesho> worked like a charm. okay, the rest is just typin commands. wish me luck
<flaccid> good luck Furesho
<alex_> much difference appearance wise?
<flaccid> i like the new edgy theme
<menace_> yes it does flaccid
<Jucato> alex_: nothing much in feisty appearance-wise (no new artwork)
<flaccid> menace_: i'm still scanning the port. it looks closed atm. chances are your isp blocks port 80.
<menace_> dang it
<menace_> so no apache hosting for me?
<flaccid> try it on a different port first
<alex_> no good, i hope the make some big changes in the near future
<flaccid> also ensure your firewall(s) are not blocking
<flaccid> but port 80 is closed on your IP.
<Jucato> alex_: development just started last month and will end April... of course there are going to be more changes
<menace_> k, i dont have a firewall in linux
<menace_> i have one in windows
<menace_> which is on this same computer
<alex_> i meant major changes, like moving away from the brown
<flaccid> your router probably has a firewall
<menace_> ok
<flaccid> the port forward doesn't necessarily open the port
<Jucato> alex_: Kubuntu never used brown :)
<alex_> eh, not big on the kde
<flaccid> although most routers will do the firewall rule when you do the port forward
<flaccid> i'm going out to lunch bbs/l
<malik__> talkin abt firewall shud i have firewall on kubuntu
<Jucato> alex_: you are in Kubuntu, so we use KDE here (mostly)
<Jucato> er.. I mean in #kubuntu
<malik__> tho its enabled on router alongwith NAT
<alex_> agreed, but my question didn't involve a preference, did it?
<menace_> should i just disable my router firewall?
<Jucato> alex_: it involves a presumption that since you're in #kubuntu, you'd be interested in the Kubuntu side of the development
<alex_> i guess i didn't know that there was a ubuntu support channel
<Jucato> alex_: there is, it's #ubuntu. and there's also an #ubuntu+1 channel for feisty
<christiane|eth0> Solved my wifi problem by uninstalling, installing, uninstalling and installing ndiswrapper again.
<christiane|eth0> Next problem: Videos played in fullscreen mode are only displayed with approx. 5 fps (on a dual core 1.6GHz machine) both in xine and in kaffeine. Where to look first?
<menace_> flaccid: turn off the firewall?
<christiane|eth0> How can I find out which video driver is actually used?
<jorge__> hola
<jorge__> necesito ayuda
<jorge__> help
<Jucato> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jorge__> ok
<christiane|eth0> !xvid > christiane|eth0
<intelikey> all is quiet on the backwards front
<intelikey> how goes the war
<CaBlGuY> how do I install google earth from a .biz file?
<intelikey> .biz ?
<CaBlGuY> yes'm
<CaBlGuY> wait..
<CaBlGuY> my bad..
<Ash-Fox> !java
<CaBlGuY> .bin
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<intelikey> .bin or .bz2  i could probably tell you
<intelikey> ok chmod 755 *.bin ;./*.bin
<intelikey> !.bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !bin
<CaBlGuY> Mmm  Hmmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> thought there was a factoid on that...
<CaBlGuY> perently not..
<CaBlGuY> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<CaBlGuY> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<the_hammer> how come kbfx is in lost&found in kmenu?
<the_hammer> although its installed not sure how to use it
<intelikey> the_hammer ls /lost*
<intelikey> oh nm.
<the_hammer> root@AMD64:/home/hammer# ls /lost
<the_hammer> ls: /lost: No such file or directory
<intelikey> lost&found != /lost+found
<intelikey> i didn't say "ls /lost "     if you can't follow one simple string........   nm
<Furesho> what's that site i go to to paste multi-line stuff?
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<the_hammer> uh huh ya
<the_hammer> perhaps if ya spit out the right commands i wouldnt get the errors
<intelikey> the_hammer i did.
<intelikey> you didn't enter it correctly.
<cl187> oh so nice to have wireless working lol
<intelikey> " <intelikey> the_hammer ls /lost* "  <--->  " <the_hammer> root@AMD64:/home/hammer# ls /lost   ... <the_hammer> ls: /lost: No such file or directory "     <--- see the  asterisk...
* intelikey hits the_hammer over the head with a unix manual so he can see the star...
<the_hammer> root@AMD64:/home/hammer# ls /lost*
<the_hammer> root@AMD64:/home/hammer#
<the_hammer> nothing happened BUT its in the kmenu under lost & found
<the_hammer> terrible
<intelikey> k but i also corrected my post  ^   saying  lost&found is not equal to lost+found     so in short i don't know why kde lost it and then found it.  it's not in the lost+found dir.
<intelikey> thus you can edit your kmenu if you want it moved.
<intelikey> kmenuedit
<the_hammer> ya i know but i cant get it to do what i want
<the_hammer> i make changes i wanna do and nothing happens
<intelikey> splain
<the_hammer> have ya ever used it?
<intelikey> no
<the_hammer> kdfx?
<the_hammer> oops kbfx
<the_hammer> well im not sure how to explain then
<intelikey> k
<the_hammer> never used it myself so not sure if its something im doing or of its other
<intelikey> of its other ?
* intelikey </blinks>
<the_hammer> well cuz i d/l themes and stuff and apply and nothing happens
<intelikey> hmmm   ok.
<the_hammer> so yeah i dunno if its something im doing or if theres something wrong with the program or if the themes i d/l work or not
<the_hammer> or mixture of all
<intelikey> kbfx - a new K-Menu for KDE
<intelikey> kubuntu-artwork-kbfx - kubuntu artwork for KBFX
<intelikey> it's not what i thought it was....
<Rob-West> ok i need help setting up my networking
<intelikey> me too rob.
<the_hammer> ahh well i give up
<the_hammer> night boys
<Rob-West> i cant access the administrative options
<DettoAltrimenti> are there any good articles to read about the different commands you can use in the terminal?
<DettoAltrimenti> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> Rob-West does     sudo echo working     ask for a password and then say "working"  ?
<Rob-West> i havend tried it
<intelikey> !cli | DettoAltrimenti
<ubotu> DettoAltrimenti: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<intelikey> ooops same factiod
<intelikey> they changed that.
<malik__> can any one help me with flash player in konqi?
<intelikey> it had two other good links, and they changed it.
<intelikey> Rob-West so open a konsole and try it.
<intelikey> !flash9 | malik__
<ubotu> malik__: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<malik__> how do i do that?
<shenmue> hi, can I operate on sqllite db of amarok directly?
<malik__> do i type it in terminal?
<Furesho> okay, so i'm in the process of upgrading..... last command i typed was sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and what i got after about 15 minutes of gets & blah blah was this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36380/plain/  as you can see, there WAS a prompt but i screwed up in copying and ended the process. so, do i have to type that command again?
<intelikey> malik__ you enable the 'backports' repo and use the package manager of your choice to install
<flaccid> did menance_ sort out his problem?
<intelikey> haven't seen him sense i got back flaccid
<max_> are dual core processors a diffrent socket than single cores?
<flaccid> ok cool
<intelikey> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ubotu you are useless.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you are useless. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max_> haha
<Jucato> msg kmenu
<Jucato> err..
<flaccid> google would be able to reveal that
<intelikey> yeah but why have a bot if it doesn't do anything useful ???
<DettoAltrimenti> does anyone know if ogg files work on an ipod
<vorpal> DettoAltrimenti: no they don't
<vorpal> :(
<flaccid> it does. you just need to add the smp entry to the bot
<flaccid> they do if you put linux on the ipd
<flaccid> ipod
<intelikey> DettoAltrimenti there is a good page on that, lists good hardware...
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> the last link ^
<max_> are dual core processors a diffrent socket than single cores?
<flaccid> don't repeat max__!
<flaccid> have you even checked google
<max_> yes
<flaccid> you didn't even ask which processor
<intelikey> google.com/linux :)
<dave> how do you find out if you have the edgy version installed?
<professor> hello all
<intelikey> lsb-release
<flaccid> max_: pretty simple. lookup the single core processor, see what socket it uses. then look up the dual core processor, see what socket it uses. then compare.
<professor> Just started to use Ubuntu
<intelikey> cat /etc/*release*
<dave> intelikey: type that at the console?
<professor> loving it can anyone give me some tips for it
<intelikey> yep   either of them
<max_> flaccid: thanks
<the_hammer> hey all kubuntu 610 how to get wind32 codecs?
<dave> DISTRIB_CODENAME=dapper
<dave> that means no huh?
<intelikey> yep that means no
<the_hammer> anyone?
<debian_gnu_mc> dave: it means that youre running dapper
<flaccid> !win32codecs
<malik__> the_hammer: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<debian_gnu_mc> the_hammer: you dont need them
<dave> i have a cd which i think might install edgy. how do i check to see if it is edgy?
<debian_gnu_mc> the_hammer: use mplayer instead
<flaccid> the_hammer: what ubotu said
<debian_gnu_mc> dave: what does uname -r say?
<Jucato> dave: type "lsb_release -a" in Konsole
<dave> huh?
<intelikey> vlc dude
<Jucato> debian_gnu_mc: that only gives you the kernel version
<debian_gnu_mc> dave: type uname -r in a terminal an give me the output
<intelikey> Jucato he done got it.
<debian_gnu_mc> Jucato: with the kernelversion i can thell which version of ubuntu he is running
<dave> debian_gnu_mc: ok
<intelikey> debian_gnu_mc he done got it.
<Jucato> intelikey: I hear you :)
<intelikey> <dave> DISTRIB_CODENAME=dapper
<intelikey> <dave> that means no huh?
<intelikey> <intelikey> yep that means no
<dave> dave@dave-desktop:~$ uname -r
<dave> 2.6.15-26-386
<dave> i have a cd in the drive that i think installs edgy... how do i check to see if it is edgy or dapper?
<intelikey> and that tells me you are one kernel update behind dave
<flaccid> that aint going to help dave
<Jucato> debian_gnu_mc: true, but it's not always reliable. it may work now, but not always in the future (if a release would have the same kernel versions, or the kernel was upgraded immediately after installation). besides, it's not the correct command to find out the release version.
<the_hammer> Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package
<malik__> hey guyz how do i enable backports repo for edgy?
<debian_gnu_mc> Jucato: i know,but atm it works flawlessly
<flaccid> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<the_hammer> why me i always get that happening
<flaccid> the_hammer: have you got the repos enabled
<debian_gnu_mc> the_hammer: you can use mplayer,so you dont need the w32codecs which you should not use for political reasons
<flaccid> debian_gnu_mc: political? wtf
<Jucato> debian_gnu_mc: true. but you're not teaching him how to find out on his own what his release version is. if he knows only "uname -r", he'll have to rely on someone else to tell him if the kernel is for Dapper, Edgy, or whatever
<intelikey> flaccid should not use for general protest reasons then  :)
<flaccid> the_hammer: you need seveas repos enabled
<intelikey>           - But please use free formats if you can:
<intelikey>           https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flaccid> intelikey: heh. maybe.
<intelikey> and you can.
<debian_gnu_mc> Jucato: thats true,what would be the better way?
<ironfroggy> are there any tools that can compare files of a package with atimes to find packages i dont use?
<flaccid> and uname -r is being done on his system, not the cd... so..
<Jucato> debian_gnu_mc: I already gave it: lsb_release -a
<debian_gnu_mc> Jucato: thank you,ill remember that
<the_hammer> ill show u a paste pf my repos
<flaccid> the_hammer: no. read the page from !mp3 and enable seveas
<Jucato> the_hammer: go to that RestrictedFormats page, then scroll down to the section about Windows Media. there are instructions on how to get and install w32codecs
<intelikey> <-- non-conformist or what ?
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~]  lsb_release -a
<intelikey> none
<intelikey> tty3 [greg@~] 
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> intelikey: definitely non-conformist :P
<the_hammer> http://pastebin.ca/275012
<Jucato> flaccid: the RestrictedFormats page doesn't have instructions for adding Seveas' repo
<malik__> hey guyz how do i enable backports repo for edgy?
<debian_gnu_mc> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Jucato> the_hammer: w32codecs cannot be installed from the repositories
<flaccid> Jucato: didn't say it did, Jucato :)
<flaccid> they can't, Jucato? thats how i do it
<Jucato> <flaccid> the_hammer: no. read the page from !mp3 and enable seveas <--- presumes that page has the instructions on how to enable
<Jucato> sorry, let me rephrase
<flaccid> no
<intelikey> ah come on.   just cause i have no partitions  no swap no lsb info  root is mounted nosuid  and the entire system has been reconfigured   that doesn't make me a non-conformist does it ?
<Jucato> the_hammer: w32codecs cannot be installed from the official Ubuntu repositories
<flaccid> it doesn't not
<flaccid> it says AND enable..
<flaccid> !repos > the_hammer
<Jucato> flaccid: which means "go to the !mp3 page" and "enable seveas" goes together
<Jucato> semantics...
<flaccid> no it means enable seveas.. doesn't say how to
<flaccid> semantics has nothing to do with it
<flaccid> this is grammer
<flaccid> err grammar
<debian_gnu_mc> why should one use w32codecs? mplayer runs perfect here and does not need them
<Jucato> which is as informative as saying "go to Google and enable seveas"
<intelikey> me grammer has been dead for many years now...
<flaccid> debian_gnu_mc: who wan'ts to use mplayer? not me
<Jucato> debian_gnu_mc: one word: "choice"
<debian_gnu_mc> flaccid: why?
<flaccid> Jucato: i pasted him the repos page which says how to enable...
<flaccid> because its crap, debian_gnu_mc
<intelikey> vlc !
<flaccid> yes choice is important
<flaccid> ones right to choose...
<debian_gnu_mc> Jucato: one word "freedom" :)
<thomas> hey guys i'm having trouble finding how to change my mouse sensitivity
<intelikey> thomas it's in kcontrol
<Jucato> and?
<intelikey> Jucato can dirrect that thomas
<Jucato> isn't he free to choose what he wants to install or what he wants to use to play his media?
<debian_gnu_mc> Jucato: of course
<Jucato> intelikey: no I can't
<flaccid> then respect my right, debian_gnu_mc :)
<debian_gnu_mc> Jucato: i did not mean to be offensive
<intelikey> you can.   whether or not you will is another Q
<Jucato> heh
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> we all know you know where everything is in kcontrol
<Jucato> thomas: if you're on Edgy: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Mouse -> Advanced tab. on Daper, System Settings -> Mouse -> Advanced tab
<Jucato> if that's the kind of mouse sensitivity settings you were looking for
<debian_gnu_mc> flaccid: a famous person once said "I dont like you opinion but i'll fight for you to keep it"
<debian_gnu_mc> sorry for my bad english btw
<flaccid> debian_gnu_mc: and another famouse person said "If you don't like my opionions, I have others"
<intelikey> a famous person once said <--- whom ?
<debian_gnu_mc> intelikey: dunno
<the_hammer> after all that everything thats there was already there
<thomas> kcontrol meaning system settings right
<flaccid> debian_gnu_mc: i don't know who your famous person was, but it sounds like something an idiot like george w. bush would say
<Jucato> thomas: er no..
<debian_gnu_mc> flaccid: why?
<Jucato> thomas: well, not exactly. but almost similar
<vorpal> Jucato: it is freaky you can say where things are in kcontrol off the top of your head... AND for multiple versions of kubuntu
<thomas> btw how do you do the thomas: think
<thomas> thing
<thomas> i forgot
<flaccid> why what
<Jucato> vorpal: lol!
<Jucato> :)
<thomas> how do u auto name
<intelikey> thomas yes system settings in the kmenu is a short cut to sections of the kcontrol app.  you can run  kcontrol from the command line as well.
<Jucato> thomas: type in a few letters of the nick then press Tab
<debian_gnu_mc> flaccid: why do think that saying is stupid?
<Jucato> intelikey: yeah, I just tend not to try to confuse too much by telling them to run kcontrol without telling them how, since kcontrol isn't visible by default
<flaccid> because its an oxymoron
<debian_gnu_mc> flaccid: dunno what that means
* Jucato also has a "modified" System Settings...
<vorpal> I disagree with what you have to say but will fight to the death to protect your right to say it." - Voltaire
<Zamber_aw> 5 in the morning :P
<debian_gnu_mc> vorpal: yeah that was what i meant
<thomas> intelikey: yea i was inthere already but which one changes it?
<thomas> intelikey: theres so many things
<Jucato> not exactly the same meaning debian_gnu_mc
<thomas> intelikey: i'm confused
<intelikey> Jucato i don't guess i've ever seen a "default" kmenu  then.    in system settings it alwasy has settings at the top which is the venella kcontrol.
<flaccid> debian_gnu_mc: then that makes sense now :)
<Jucato> intelikey: huh?
<debian_gnu_mc> well,sorry ^^
<debian_gnu_mc> im trying to improve my english :)
<Jucato> debian_gnu_mc: "I'll fight for you to *keep* it
<debian_gnu_mc> and its 5 AM here ...
<Jucato> that could be interpreted differently
<vorpal> debian_gnu_mc: what's your native language?
<Jucato> as in fight for you to "keep it to yourself"
<flaccid> yeah usually pasting the original quote is a good idea :)
<debian_gnu_mc> vorpal: german
<flaccid> ah
<flaccid> sweet
<debian_gnu_mc> but i am no german,im from austria
<flaccid> das bass ist sick!
<Jucato> Sound of Music...
<flaccid> ah cool
<debian_gnu_mc> "das bass ist sick!" doenst make sense to me
<Jucato> eidelweiss... eidelweiss...
<vorpal> lol I love how german speakers from Austria or switziland or where ever are so quick to say that they are not germans
<Jucato> (heh, talk about getting -offtopic)
<Jucato> thomas: were you able to find it already?
<debian_gnu_mc> vorpal: you know there are many stereotypes about germans
<thomas> Jucato: yes
<Elf> heil Hitler
<thomas> Jucato: thanks
<flaccid> yeah thats coz my german is bad
<Jucato> thomas: ok. thought you were still lost
<flaccid> like realllllly bad
<thomas> Jucato: i was stupid because i didnt know which one did it anyway its just a different gui and stuff than windows so thats why
<Jucato> oooh.... a German Elf?
<debian_gnu_mc> vorpal: i've been to france once,they guys didnt talk to me till i told them that i'm no german
* vorpal slaps ELF with a fish
<Elf> nope
<Jucato> that was a joke, btw
<thomas> thanks jucato and intelikey
<flaccid> i was trying to say "the bass is sick"
<flaccid> don'[t know the slang for sick in german either
<Elf> vorpal: quit slapping me, I stole this nick from a Russian
<Jucato> you're probably a Middle-Earth Elft...
<Jucato> er.. elf*
<flaccid> anyway i guess i'm off-topic. but there aint many user probs atm
<debian_gnu_mc> flaccid: krank
<vorpal> elf: :)
<debian_gnu_mc> flaccid: "der bass ist krank"
<flaccid> oh yeah der instead of das
<flaccid> thanks debian_gnu_mc
<debian_gnu_mc> flaccid: np
<Jucato> thomas: you might want to try the search field in System Settings. it highlights the appropriate module where the setting can be found. In Edgy, it also tells you whether it's in Dapper or Edgy
<intelikey> upper-world deon
<debian_gnu_mc> that is one think that sucks in german,we've got der/die/das ,english just got "the" ,that is much easier
<flaccid> i forgot about 'krank'. i'm going to use it tonight on my german g/f hehe
<debian_gnu_mc> s/thinK/thing
<flaccid> yeah i always just use das hehe
<flaccid> like das glockenspiel <- good song. right enough off topic for me :)_
<Jucato> (you guys should try Latin.. there are no articles...)
<debian_gnu_mc> elvish is nice :)
* flaccid can speak Australian
<Erich-K> What is a good audio CD burner? I need to burn a CD to use in my portable cd player.
<flaccid> !k3b > Erich-K
<Jucato> Quenya....
<debian_gnu_mc> so ppl,g2g,it was a nice stay,cya
* intelikey speaks three languages    but they are all english....
<Jucato> Erich-K: K3b
<flaccid> hehe
<Elf> though K3b sucks with DVDs
<Jucato> well, he did say "CD" :)
<intelikey> cdr
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid> good thing about k3b is the updates
<Elf> yeah, it will work fine for that
<Jucato> Erich-K: if you're trying to burn MP3's as Audio CD, you need to install libk3b2-mp3
<intelikey> !cdr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elf> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Elf> !DVDR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DVDR - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Erich-K> Thanks Guys :)
<intelikey> ohhh
<intelikey> !cdw
<intelikey> my bad.
<ubotu> cdw: Tool for burning CD's - console version. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.3-6 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Elf> DVDw
<Jucato> bah! what I want to have in k3b an easy way to burn AVI to VCD format, without using some other program to convert to MPEG first...
<Elf> !DVDw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DVDw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elf> worthless bot
<Elf> !junk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about junk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !ubotu | Elf
<ubotu> Elf: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> !scrap
<vorpal> !help > vorpal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elf> ahh, it can burn in hell
<Jucato> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops... ;-)
<Elf> hehehe
<intelikey> dvd+rw-tools - DVD+-RW/R tools
<intelikey> dvdrtools - DVD writing program
<Jucato> !pornview
<ubotu> pornview: Image and movie viewer/manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2pre1-6 (edgy), package size 217 kB, installed size 656 kB
<Jucato> some people have a wicked sense of humor :)
<intelikey> sexview ....
<vorpal> read the discription of it in apt
<vorpal> it is halerious
<flaccid> gtg
<Elf> no thanks
<Elf> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Elf> the bot is rather biased, eh?
<Jucato> "PornView is an image and movie viewer/manager with thumbnail previews. Additional features includes thumbnail caching, directory tree  views, adjustable zoom, and fullscreen view. Slideshows allow for unattended presentation of images for hands-free viewing. Pornview is written using GTK+
<Jucato> .
<Jucato> vorpal: you're right! it's hilarious! :)
<Jucato> Elf: that's the common opinion of the Ubuntu devs
<Furesho> okay, i'm STILL upgrading to edgy, i type the last command but i get what you see in this paste ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36385/
<Furesho> what does it mean? and what do i do?
<Elf> "breaks systems" is a shady phrase
<intelikey> i guess i missed the humor in that.
<Jucato> intelikey: you're not using an IRC client that has font formatting? (bold, italics, etc?)
<keyo> I have a big white block on my screen from when i resized a window, how do i get rid of it(dapper)
<intelikey> no
<Jucato> intelikey: no wonder. the last sentence was what I was referring to, which is, btw, just a joke
<intelikey> but the console supports that and it's the same there...
<Jucato> (or a very poor attempt at humor at the expense of GTK+ :P )
<vorpal> Furesho: what's your sources.list look like?
<intelikey> ok.
<Furesho> vorpal: one sec
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, that program sounds ridiculous
<intelikey> i liked the duck joke   at least i got it.
<Jucato> fine :P
<intelikey> Q; what's the differance between a duck ?
<intelikey> A; one leg is both the same.
<vorpal> ??????????????/
<vorpal> wha?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: the name sounds ridiculous :)
<Admiral_Chicago> "hands free"
<Admiral_Chicago> fapfapfap
<intelikey> but it amazis me how many people fail to get that.
<vorpal> intelikey: i don't get it
* intelikey adds vorpal to the list.
<vorpal> not the pornview the duck
<keyo> yea what a fuct joke
* intelikey adds keyo to the list alos.
<intelikey> also
<Jucato> it's an old joke that almost everyone (including me) fails to get
<vorpal> keyo: well we are in good company
<Furesho> vorpal: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36386/plain/ my sources.list
<intelikey> Jucato you were already third on that list....  :)
<Jucato> makes you feel so smart, doesn't it, intelikey?
<intelikey> not really
<intelikey> come to think of it.   i don't really need thing like that.....
<bill57785> can I put the Kubuntu live CD onto a USB flash drive somehow?
<intelikey> sure
<bill57785> how would I go about doing it? if I just copy the contents over, I don't get any of the bott information
<bill57785> *boot
* vorpal scrtaches his head
<keyo> my comp dons't like the edgy cd it won't boot from it
<Jucato> bill57785: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<intelikey> but wouldn't you rather install onto the flash drive ?
<keyo> i get the loading bar then a black screen
<bill57785> well, that might work I guess
<intelikey> keyo what hardware ?
<bill57785> what would be the difference though?
<keyo> asus/via amd64
<bill57785> and would it still be able to boot like a hard drive?
<intelikey> bill57785 depends on what your desired end result is.
<intelikey> yes it would boot if you install onto the flash
* Jucato wonders if bill57785 saw the link...
<intelikey> read the link
<Jucato> oh... seems to work only with the Alternate Install CD?
<intelikey> surely he did.
<vorpal> Furesho: is it a clean install and what were you doing when you got the error?
<intelikey> Jucato space is probably an issue there.
<keyo> why are there two cds, what is the purpose of the alt cd
<bill57785> I guess installing to the stick would be best
<vorpal> and is aiglx/compiz working?
<intelikey> need about 3g for install from the live
<Furesho> nope. upgrade from dapper to edgy. i had just typed the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Furesho> wait.
<Furesho> sorry. that wasn't the last thing i typed
<Furesho> last thing i typed was sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<Furesho> that's when i got that error
<vorpal> !ubuntu-minimal
<ubotu> ubuntu-minimal: Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Furesho> uhhhh.... huh?
<intelikey> Jucato someone said that a page on the wiki said something about 10g minimum   for the install....   have you seen/heard anything about such non-sense ?
<Jucato> :O
<vorpal> nothing i just wasn't sure what that package did
<Furesho> ah.
<vorpal> so you'd just finished upgrading
<keyo> !sinep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sinep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keyo> !anigav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anigav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vorpal> anyways the only thing i can think of is to comment out the aiglx repos and then try again
<Furesho> i was about to finish. that line i typed was supposed to be the last step
<Furesho> okay. i'll give that a shot
<intelikey> oh i forgot something....
<intelikey> well that was short.
<vorpal> Fruesho: if that doesn't work go into aptitude (or synaptic/adept/whatever) and see what dependency problems xorg is having and try to work them out manually (not fun)
<vorpal> i think i left out a "work" after doesn't
<vorpal> what no
<vorpal> ignore me
<vorpal> i'm going mad
<intelikey> interesting.....  dpkg - warning: while removing ubuntu-keyring, directory `/usr/share/keyrings' not empty so not removed.
<vorpal> well obviously you have a keyring
<intelikey> ls /usr/share/keyrings
<intelikey> ubuntu-archive-removed-keys.gpg
<intelikey> not now.
<malik_> does any one know how to cleanup the downloaded packages from HDD after installation in kubuntu?
<intelikey> krazy    remove ubuntu-*    wants to remove libc6
<vorpal> malik_: what downloaded packages?
<intelikey> malik_ sure
<intelikey> sudo apt-get clean
<HabaKKuk> hell
<intelikey> hell to you too HabaKKuk
<HabaKKuk> ;)
<malik_> vorpla: like when i downloaded amarock with apt-get n installed i think it left the package on the HDD coz next time when i installed amarock afet uninstalling it ..........apt-get didnt download anything it just str8 away installed the darn thing
<HabaKKuk> malik_: u are right then
<HabaKKuk> but its amarok without c
<HabaKKuk> ;)
<vorpal> oh then what intelikey said
<HabaKKuk> at leas in my distro
<malik_> so how do i go abt clanin the mess apt-get is leavin behind n takin up space on HDD?
<intelikey> malik_ or you could  sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<intelikey> am i lagging that bad ?
<vorpal> sudo apt-get clean
<intelikey> vorpal that's a few strokes shorter but does the same thing.      errr well one could add  ^/partial/*   and it would do exactly the same.
* vorpal nods
<malik_> it is askin me................rm: remove write-protected regular empty file `/var/cache/apt/archives/lock'?.............should i click yes?
<intelikey> yes
<intelikey> doesn't matter really.
<malik_> n one more thing .........is intelikey n ubotu are comp bot?...............or real ppl?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<vorpal> clean  clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. It removes everything but the lock file
<vorpal>               from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/. When  APT  is  used  as  a  dselect(8)
<vorpal>               method,  clean  is  run  automatically. Those who do not use dselect will likely want to run apt-get clean
<vorpal>               from time to time to free up disk space.
<vorpal> what does the lock file do and why doesn't clean get rid of it?
<triki> !lockfiles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lockfiles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> vorpal it's just a check point for the package manager to make sure no other process is using the dir
<malik_> i donno it just kicked me out
<triki> !lock files
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lock files - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik_> so ubotu is a comp bot but intelikey is not?
<intelikey> if lock is in use (open) then other package managers fail to start.
* vorpal nods
<vorpal> thanks
<intelikey> np
<triki> lock files ae in place when som daemons run
<triki> they don't always go away after daemon ends
<intelikey> triki the one in question was /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<triki> then you need to blow it away manually
<intelikey> and it never "goes away"
<triki> which one ?
<intelikey> it's not used the same as lock files in /var/lock/   but affects the result,
<triki> do you know what program is using it ?
<intelikey> mmmm affect   or   effect   i can never keep those two streight.
<intelikey> triki apt   when it's in use.
<triki> apt-get ?
<intelikey> yes
<vorpal> the affect is that it effects the result
<vorpal> or maybe it's the other way round...
<triki> do you have the gui open ?
<intelikey> vorpal you too eh
<intelikey> triki no
<HabaKKuk> hey, would someone take a look at my website and check if its wrking properly? its my first page and just want be sure its fine
<triki> so when you go to open adept it complains about a lock file ?
<vorpal> where is it
<intelikey> but you are really spinning your wheels triki    scroll up and read what lead into this discussion.
<vorpal> and if you say pron.com i'll slap you
<intelikey> triki no.
<triki> lol ok
<intelikey> triki only if you have another package manager running   but the lock file is always there.
<HabaKKuk> no ! :D\
<intelikey> unless you rm it.
<vorpal> :)
<HabaKKuk> vorpal: www.thediamondpixels.com
<intelikey> HabaKKuk i'll look from the console...
<HabaKKuk> from the console u wouldnt see nothign ad i just anted to make sure is graphic set correctly nd stuff
<HabaKKuk> ;)
<intelikey> HabaKKuk i get a [usemap]   it seems to work ok.
<HabaKKuk> al;rite then
<HabaKKuk> thanks
<intelikey> np
<intelikey> the [usemap]  in lodge doesn't work.
<max_> anyone use beryl
<intelikey> nor diary HabaKKuk
<Furesho> done
<Furesho> finally upgraded.
<HabaKKuk> hm..
<HabaKKuk> do u see source code?
<Furesho> now.... how to get all that fancy schmancy beryl stuff installed?
<vorpal> Furesho: i was getting worried since you were gone so long
<max_> anyone use beryl
<vorpal> HabaKKuk: works in elinks, w3m, lynx and konqi
<HabaKKuk> better than nothing
<HabaKKuk> :)
<Furesho> took a bit cuz i left the cd in unattended when i rebooted
<intelikey> HabaKKuk the only ones that do work are main and membership    no error just clicking the [usemap]  does nothing.
<Furesho> so it started up via live cd
<Furesho> but i'm okay. and successfully upgraded! ^__^
<vorpal> Furesho: did you have it working in dapper?
<Furesho> whadaya mean? i'm running edgy now
<HabaKKuk> intelikey: strange, the source is same in each
<intelikey> HabaKKuk i'm talking about the [usemap]   in main  all addresses work    and in membership both work.
<HabaKKuk> dunno what is the usemap
<HabaKKuk> :P
<vorpal> did you have fancy beryl stuff working under dapper (beofre you upgraded)
<Furesho> ohhhh. nope.
<Furesho> never did get around to doin it
<intelikey> the sitemap  navigation map
<Furesho> i started to, but stopped due to laziness
<intelikey> the pulldown menu
<vorpal> lol
<HabaKKuk> ic
<Furesho> ...and cuz i hear that it's only 2 command lines in edgy
<HabaKKuk> ok lemme work on it
<intelikey> k
<HabaKKuk> ;)
<HabaKKuk> thanks
<intelikey> np
<Furesho> so now.... onward! to beryl!
<vorpal> HabaKKuk: can i suggest not using pics of text but using actual text
<bill57785__> what's the command to update your distro?
<noiesmo> bill57785__, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<HabaKKuk> vorpal: the thing is not everyone has a font i put there
<HabaKKuk> using pics im sure text is in wanted shape
<vorpal> HabaKKuk: the thing is not everyone has graphical browsers
<vorpal> the blind for a start
<HabaKKuk> lol, right :D
<vorpal> google for a second
<intelikey> HabaKKuk i'm no html hacker but probably the java code above the   <!--HEADER-->    if i had to guess.
<HabaKKuk> i will take a notice
<HabaKKuk> thanks guys
<intelikey> np
<vorpal> So what is the site?
<vorpal> what's so exclusive about it?
<intelikey>  www.thediamondpixels.com
<vorpal> yeah i've been. it doesn't say much
<intelikey> oh you done had the address...
<intelikey> yeah
<HabaKKuk> about selling pixels ;)
<intelikey> i'm still lagging just a little
<vorpal> i've got more than enough of my own thankyou very much
<intelikey> that sounds better than saying i'm still retarted....
<intelikey> s/te/de/
<HabaKKuk> vorpal: not at all :)
<HabaKKuk> ok gtg
<HabaKKuk> take care
<HabaKKuk> both of u
<HabaKKuk> ;)
<Gide0n> hi chanel
<Gide0n> I need some help here
<intelikey> is chanel here ???
<Gide0n> I'm not being able to install
<Gide0n> java
<Gide0n> in kubuntu
<lotusleaf>  Is anyone using compiz in Kubuntu? It works well, I haven't had a single crash, but I have to use gtk-window-decorator which works fine, but Kubuntu just looks a little gnomish now ;P plus my desktop squares on the panel are now stretched across it and are several inches each.. :P
<Gide0n> I've got some instructions
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Gide0n> and I have had them work before
<bill57785__> how do I format a USB drive with fat32? I can do ext3 already, but I don't want that
<intelikey> bill57785__ not going to install linux on vfat are you ?
<Gide0n> I've uncomented all of the repositories I've found in my kubuntu
<intelikey> bill57785__ sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/<devicenode>
<Gide0n> and I cannot seem to find that java package
<Gide0n> btw I'm looking for sun java
<intelikey> uncommented and updated the cache ?
<vorpal> bill57785__: i think mkfs.vfat
<Gide0n> yes
<Gide0n> I found some instructions that worked before
<Gide0n> but i get stuck when trying to install
<vorpal> intelikey: stop beating me to everything damn you!!!!one111!!!
<intelikey> Gide0n use apt-get   in the konsole
<vorpal> :p
<triki> vorpal: did you just update to edgy ?
<Gide0n> java-package
<vorpal> umm... a few days ago
<intelikey> Gide0n sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<intelikey> but that's in multiverse.
<triki> i just did and now i'm getting same error :P
<intelikey> !multiverse | Gide0n
<ubotu> Gide0n: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Gide0n> thank you ubotu
<Gide0n> I will try it
<vorpal> triki: i didn't get any error. i think you are talking to the wrong person
<intelikey> if you would have read what the bot said eariler i wouldn't have had to repeete it.
<vorpal> what's the error
<triki> it's fixed
<triki> lock file was in place
<intelikey> it's always there.
<intelikey> we just did that bit.
<malik_> oki guyz i have one more problem..............amarok plays mp3 files with alotta hickups
<intelikey> well i'll leave it with "you'ens"     pronounced the plural of  " u n "     my ole granny said that all the time,   you'ens be good now...    you'ens act heave and play togather without fighting...
<malik_> i mean it will play for 10sec n the puse for one or two n then keep playin n pauing n playing
<malik_> any ideas?
<noiesmo> malik_, for amarok and mp3 check you have this installed sudo apt-get install libmad0 libxine-extracodecs
<vorpal> cya intelikey
<intelikey> malik_ heh my idea on that would be ditch amarok and install vlc and sox...   :)     but that's not what you want.
<Alter-Ego> any good photo retouch app for linux ?
<noiesmo> !gimp | Alter-Ego
<ubotu> Alter-Ego: An advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<malik_> personally im happy with kaffeine n i like its recording feature so i dont wanna use vlc but if there is a good mp3 player for kubuntu which can add allmy mp3z (21gig) im all ears
<Gide0n> ubotu thank you very much
<Gide0n> it worked
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you very much - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik_> coz amarok can add my collection......keeeeeeeps ranting abt a broken package called taglib..........installed few times over but no affect
<noiesmo> malik_, are you on dapper
<malik_> edgy
<noiesmo> malik_, me two and me amarok roks
<malik_> fully updated tho im not sure if im using right set of repos
<Jucato> malik_: Dapper or Edgy? and what's the version of Amarok?
<malik_> 1.4.4 amarok n it really annoying that it cant add my collection
<malik_> im on kubuntu edgy 6.10
<Jucato> hm...
<Gide0n> good night chanel
<Gide0n> thank you very much once more !
<noiesmo> malik_, I am using kde-355 repo for me kde its deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 edgy main
<malik_> oooh ..............well all the sites i went to chk my repos they were usin ubuntu repos
<Jucato> noiesmo: Edgy already has KDE 3.5.5 by default
<Jucato> malik_: that's correct.
<malik_> well im already on edgy 3.5.5 fully updated plus amarok 1.4.4
<Jucato> kubuntu.org is a special repo that contains special releases for KDE, Amarok, and KOffice, that couldn't be included into the main Ubuntu repos (because of release freeze)
<noiesmo> Jucato, ok thaks for info
<malik_> so is there any good mp3 payer for edgy besides amarok which can add my mp3z?
<poisson> Hi. How can i know if my Graphic Card supports glx?
<triki> xmms
<triki> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<poisson> Hi. How can i know if my Graphic Card supports glx?
<malik_> i personallyt would rythembox but isnt it for genome?
<maryen> hello!
<maryen> whoa, why is this channel so dead
<maryen> ?
<malik_> hi
<malik_> i donno mate
<malik_> it okie just b4 u popped in
<malik_> :)
<maryen> lol ; ;
<malik_> so what brings u here?
<poisson> help ?
<maryen> just trying to help people
<malik_> whats glx?
<maryen> what do you need poisson?
<poisson> OpenGl
<maryen> k
<maryen> glx is usually used in reference to accelerated desktops
<poisson> ^ ^
<maryen> dunno what it stands for though
<maryen> poisson: you need opengl support or were you answering his question?
<poisson> I need to know if my card (on board/nvidia) supports OpenGl ^ ^
<maryen> what is the card's name? do you know?
<malik_> n i need to know if Rythmbox can be installed on kubunty edgy 6.10 n will work properly when it comes to playin mp3z?
<poisson> yeah, a second plis im goint to open my computer =P
<maryen> rythmbox? one sec
<triki> poisson: glxinfo | grep direct
<maryen> yes, rythmbox can be installed on kubuntu
<maryen> and it should require the same amount of setup it did on ubuntu for mp3w
<malik_> i cant find it with apt-get
<malik_> where do i got download it?
<poisson> NVIDIA NF410-A2 GeForce 6100-M9
<poisson> and the best news, im still alive
<naught101> hey all
<naught101> is it normal for kftpgrabber to crash on a segmentation fault?
<maryen> you are doing 'sudo apt-get install rhythmbox' right?
<malik_> yes
<malik_> n it cant find package
<Weam> so, i just installed kubuntu 6.06. the installation went fine, my partitions etc went fine. when im booting the computer right after the computer freezes at GRUB Loading Stage 1.5 - GRUB Hard Disk Error. i tried to look at the forums but everyone that has the same problem has problems with dualboot or something like that. Im not using dualboot, my whole hd is used for kubuntu. i got a s-ata disk if it could be anything with 
<maryen> making sure you're spelling it with the h
<maryen> poisson: how old is your computer?
<maryen> malik_: make sure you're not mispelling rhythmbox
<maryen> because theres no reason for it not to be showing up
<Weam> anyone saw my message or was it too much text for IRC to display at once?
<poisson> 1 year and a half
<maryen> Weam: saw your message, will help or try to in a sec
<Weam> aight, thanks
<malik_> maryaen: i got the spellings wrong now it has found it but its gonna bring alotta gstreamer packages....................wud it screw with my browser settings in any way shape or form?
<maryen> poisson: http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.7.3-0ubuntu2_all.deb download and install this, then run it and install your videocard driver
<maryen> you run it by typing 'envy' into the terminal
<maryen> malik_: nah it should be fine
<poisson> Thank you maryen, casual i was checking that site
<malik_> so after its installed how do i install the mp3 support for the rhythmbox?
<malik_> or it will be done during the installation automatically?
<maryen> malik_: well, if its gstreamer it would probably be the gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse package
<maryen> that or the ugly package
<maryen> you probably need to enable all repositories in order to get those though
<maryen> Weam: your problem is a bit too tough for me, try asking fdoving when he gets on
<Weam> aight, ill do that.
<Weam> ty
<maryen> np
<maryen> do you know how to enable the universe and multiverse repos malik_?
<malik_> not really
<malik_> but i think when i installed all the repo thingies they were in the list i copied from the website http://easylinux.info
<maryen> that would do it
<maryen> be sure to install the gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse packages if they aren't already installed then
<maryen> they probably contain the mp3 codecs for gstreamer
<Jucato> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> that page contains the full list of what gstreamer plugins support which media tyhpe
<maryen> Weam: jucato would be a good person to ask about your problem as well :)
<Jucato> :O
<Weam> oh ok
<Jucato> no I'm not familiar with GRUB, partitioning, etc.
<Jucato> if I were, I would have answered his question earlier :)
<maryen> :/
<acatalan> installation help please:  I installed kubuntu, and I get the L 99 99 99 99... problem (because lilo is in my boot record? not sure why that is after the installation process)  anyways, so I booted the live CD again, mount /dev/sda2 /mnt (my /, sda1 is windows), then I `chroot /mnt`, and try to run grub-install /dev/sda1, but my chroot'd environment doesnt think /dev/sda1 exists.  note that the live cd environment, before I
<Weam> :<
<acatalan> chroot'd `fdisk -l` showed that /dev/sda1 was known.  help?
<malik_> oki im looking at gstreamer thingies n they are sayin bad multiverse package is not very good whereas ugly multiverse package of gstreamer is good
<malik_> which one shud i install or both are needed?
<maryen> eh... i'm not that great with partitioning problems either, especially lilo related ones. I would suggest a backup of your important stuff and reformat for your linux partitions
<malik_> for rhythmbox mp3 player
<maryen> do ugly
* Jucato is not familiar with gstreamer, either, for some reason
<maryen> gstreamer is pretty new, personally i prefer players that use xine engine
<maryen> !releases
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<maryen> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is pre-alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<maryen> hmm? did feisty get switched to a 6 month release?
<maryen> i thought it was supposed to be a year
<Jucato> maryen: what do you mean?
<malik_> oki its not playin or importing any thing
<Jucato> maryen: development is always 6 months. normal support is 18 months. LTS gets 305 years support
<Jucato> (whether I think the 6 month release is enough is beyond the point...)
<maryen> i had heard that it was supposed to be a year development this time due to the rapid release of edgy
<maryen> and malik_, i would really suggest using something like xmms or amarok
<maryen> they're just much easier to deal with
<Jucato> maryen: no. feisty won't be affected. edgy was affected because dapper was late.
<maryen> plus amarok will install your mp3 support for you
<maryen> ah
<Jucato> edgy is 2 months short because dapper was almost 2 months late
<maryen> well good news then
<maryen> i can't wait till feisty
<malik_> well i have amarok but it wont add my mp3 to the collection keeps sayin that taglib package is broken
<Jucato> heh you'll have to wait a good 4 months then :)
<malik_> i uninstalled n reinstalled several time but no avail
<Jucato> malik_: I suggest browsing the forums. there might be similar problems
<maryen> what's the error say exactly malik?
<malik_> i can access my mp3z thru files tab in amarock but not thru collection tab
<Jucato> iirc, this was an issue in an earlier release of Amarok, but not in 1.4.4
<maryen> Jucato: maybe if he purged the taglib package?
<Jucato> it's worth a try
<maryen> what's the error say exactly malik_?
<Jucato> "sudo apt-get remove --purge libtag1c2a" then "sudo apt-get install libtag1c2a"
<casev01> what is the meaning of purge in that case?
<malik_> it say there were too many erreors n may be your Taglib package is broken n causing this. try replacing the package n then try to add the files to the collection
<maryen> bah, how you know the exact taglib package for amarok Jucato
<Jucato> maryen: apt-cache search libtag :P
<Jucato> malik_: I believe that was the bug that was present in Amarok 1.4.1, iirc
<Jucato> you might find useful information in the forums
<maryen> casev01: to get rid of any configuration files it might use and also to delete the previously downloaded version, in case it's corrupted somehow
<Jucato> casev01: but it doesn't remove configuration files from $HOME, you have to remove those manually if you want/need to
<casev01> ah ok
<maryen> Jucato: yeah, i've noticed that, why don't they have it delete home config files too?
<Jucato> maryen: because it shouldn't :)
<maryen> but it should ><! the tag's name is purge for god sake!
<maryen> it should get rid of everything related to the target package
<Jucato> well, it purges the root owned configurations :)
<Jucato> well, it only purges what it installed.
<maryen> hmm, well there needs to be a command to purge the home configurations too
<Jucato> how would apt know that this particular file in this particular user is related to the package if it's not listed in the package's control files
<Jucato> maryen: that would be problematic
<maryen> because I've had some system breaking config problems from home config files
<Jucato> who's home directory? remember that Linux is very multiuser-oriented
<Jucato> that's the responsibility of the user then
<maryen> maybe make it purge the listed username's files only
<Jucato> or of the admin to find that out. not the responsibility of the program
<maryen> plus i don't like having to discover what folders to nuke in order to fix my computer
<triki> damn beryl is slick
<maryen> like once something in my home folder was messing up gcc
<Zamber> -Make me a snadwich
<Jucato> simple solution: don't make any personal customizations. use the program defaults then
<Zamber> -no!
<DettoAltrimenti> can I use Metisse with kubuntu?
<Zamber> -sudo mahe me a sandwich
<Zamber> -ok...
<maryen> you forgot the pass zamber
<Zamber> :D
<maryen> plus it would be 'sudo makemea --sandwich'
<Jucato> somehow, humor is lost when you try to "rationalize" a joke :P
<maryen> lol
<maryen> just making this channel a lot more dull
<maryen> plus humor belongs in the offtopic section!
* Jucato therefore removes himself from this channel
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, you're not even in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Jucato> I didn't say I was going to transfer :)
* maryen pulls Jucato back so he can yell at him for there not being a --super-purge flag for apt
<Jucato> I'm just saying I'm leaving here, since humor doesn't belong here :P
<Jucato> bah brb :P
<malik_> its again downloadin 1.4.3 amarok from archive edgy repo........is it okie or shud i cancel it n install the latest version from amarok website?
<malik_> jucato: its again downloadin 1.4.3 amarok from archive edgy repo........is it okie or shud i cancel it n install the latest version from amarok website?
<Jucato> malik_: my bad. Edgy comes with Amarok 1.4.3 only. you need to add a special repo for Amarok 1.4.4
<malik_> so 1.4.3 shud be okie from edgy repo?
<Jucato> should be
<tuandd> a
<noiesmo> Jucato, was i right dude about amarok
<Jucato> noiesmo: yes, except that the link you gave was for KDE 3.5.5
<Jucato> I mean the repo
<noiesmo> Jucato, k
<malik_> well the whole ecercise was for nothin as it has returned the same error
<Jucato> malik_: how about trying using a different Collection Database in Amarok? (Settings -> Configure Amarok)
<malik_> i think if i wanna keep using this crappy version then i ll have to use files tab instead collection tab...........not a big loss thos specially whn u see that there is search option in that tab too
<malik_> jucato: what do mean?
<malik_> are u suggesting that i shud try other two options for database collection which are mysql and postgresql?
<Jucato> um yeah... not really sure if they work, though...
<Jucato> have you tried searching in the forums, btw?
<Jucato> btw, how much/many mp3's are you trying to put into your collection?
<Jucato> and where are they located? (presumably in /home?)
<Jucato> I just successfully added a CD's worth of mp3's to my colllection right now
<malik_> i think abt 23 gig in english n then i have ethinic music i wud say abt 7 gig
<Jucato> ouch
<Jucato> maybe it's having a hard time importing that much
<Jucato> have you tried doing it batch by batch?
<malik_> yea that cud be the reason............but none of the other player had that prob
<malik_> when i was on fedora rhythmbox never gave me any grief or xmms for that matter
<malik_> but i cant use em on kubuntu here can i?
<noiesmo> malik_, yes you can use gnome apps on kubuntu
<Jucato> you can use rhythmbox on Kubuntu. I'm just not sure about the codecs, as it uses gstreamer
<malik_> yea i dont like gstreamers idea too much either
<malik_> i mean i can make do with it
<malik_> amarok i mean
<Jucato> I'm not sure if you can set rhythmbox to use xine instead
<malik_> but it wud have been really gr8 if it worked at its full ability
<malik_> :)
<Jucato> malik_: oh, you can probably ask in #amarok too
<malik_> aaaaaaah oki
<malik_> how do i get on there
<malik_> just type amarok in channel window?
<Jucato> just click on the #amarok name in my line
<Jucato> or type /j #amarok
<malik_> kewlies
<Jucato> malik_: tell them your distro, Amarok version, then the exact error message, and how much mp3's you are trying to add
<malik_> thanx alot mate
<Jucato> I think it has something to do with the huge amount
<malik_> i think so too
<malik_> i ll try bit by bit...............but it scans all the folder all over again..........may be thats why it gets buggered.............plus i have mix type of files in there like wma n mp3 n rm n ram n tuff
<Jucato> well, if they're not all under a single directory (they have separate directories) you can control which folders Amarok will scan
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> does someone know how to solve a 'missing kernel modules' installing error?
<paul___> does anyone here use beryl
<luca> paul_ I would if I could get my graphics card to work :(
<malik__> whats beryl?
<Jucato> !beryl | malik__
<ubotu> malik__: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<luca> has anyone had problems with linux-headers and kernel modules here?
<crimsun> I haven't.
<maryen> luca: use the envy install script, it should get your card running with the most recent drivers
<luca> maryen: where can I find it?
<maryen> http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.7.3-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<maryen> there you go
<maryen> install it by right clicking it and choosing install under the 'kubuntu package menu'
<luca> already doing it thanks :D
<maryen> oh yeah
<luca> I hope it works, I have a intel 85x :S
<maryen> intel?
<luca> yep
<luca> actually I am pretty much sure it won't function :(
<maryen> sorry i shouldn't have presumed you were using an nvidia card
<maryen> x.x
<crimsun> yeah, installing the Nvidia drivers for an Intel graphics chipset will be futile.
<luca> envy says card is not supported in fact :(
<maryen> i'm not even sure how to get intel chipsets working, I thought they were well supported and Open-source drivers
<luca> well ok
<luca> I have the driver
<luca> point is I am not able to install it
<maryen> hmm
<maryen> because of the header?
<luca> it returns an error message saying that it needs the latest kernel modules
<crimsun> don't bother installing drivers for Intel if you want to use Beryl.
<luca> I guess so...but I have already installed the latest ones in the repos
<crimsun> Just install the Beryl stuff.
<luca> crimsun I want a graphics card working
<maryen> does glx gears not work already luca?
<crimsun> aren't you using an Intel graphics chipset?
<luca> I am not even able to run googleearth or kooldock properly :(
<luca> maryen let me try...
<luca> is it in the official repos?
<maryen> do glxgears --printfps i think
<Jucato> single dash only maryen
<maryen> bah!
<Jucato> glxgears -printfps
<Jucato> very un-bash-like
<maryen> smarty pants
<Jucato> glxgears is very un-bash-like :)
<luca> well it kinda functions
<luca> but the cursor flashes when i go over it...
<maryen> hmm 9 beryl updates, but apt doesn't wanna give it to me
<akrus> hello everyone :)
<akrus> could someone recommend Mail Client?
<maryen> luca, install gl-117 and try running it
<luca> repos?
<noiesmo> akrus, thunderbird
<maryen> its in the free repos
<akrus> I tried KMail, Evolution... Evolution is okay, but I want KDE Integration o_O
<Jucato> kmail
<maryen> if you can run it well, you have 3d acceleration
<akrus> hm
<luca> akrus: kontact or kmail
<maryen> wth why did my beryl repo lose it's key????
<akrus> maybe because it's updated :)
<maryen> shh
<maryen> thats kinda messed up, i shouldn't have to fix the key each update
<maryen> </rant>
<luca> by the way, I am using the vesa driver now...
<crimsun> vesa driver does not support glx.
<Jucato> (kontact isn't an e-mail client...)
<maryen> er ok you're gonna need to switch to the built in intel drivers
<akrus> fglrx <3
<akrus> Jucato: KMail is a part of Kontact (?)
<akrus> oh lol do you know what made me move to Linux? xD
<maryen> argh! where is the new key!!
<akrus> That's because of Windows Vista :D
<Jucato> akrus: Kontact is just a sort of container that integrates various kdepim apps like kmail, korganizer, kaddressbook, etc
<noiesmo> maryen, what repo
<luca> maryen: how would I do it?
<maryen> beryl repo
<luca> maryen: sorry about beryl :(
<akrus> Jucato: yeah :)
<maryen>  deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<maryen> luca 'dpkg-reconfigure --default xserver-xorg'
<maryen> add sudo to that
<akrus> in Windows Vista I had no 5.1 sound (only 2.1) and WebMoney did not work (only VMWare).. I installed the same VMWare with WebMoney and 5.1 works okay... Linux is better than Windows Vista with software & drivers xD
<luca> maryen again?
<maryen> hmm?
<maryen> in that, select the intel driver, which should be named intel
<maryen> also select what resolutions you want
<luca> let me try...
<maryen> and that should be it
<noiesmo> maryen, repo infor here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/AiGLX
<maryen> noiesmo: still not working
<maryen> trying to delete my key for that repo and reinstalling it
<jongt> anyone installed 915resolution?
<noiesmo> maryen, maybe check in beryl channel I have moved to the svn from Trevio's
<maryen> that fixed it
<maryen> hooray me!
<niblets> Are there any FTP torrent programs that run on KDE?
<akrus> FTP torrent?
<niblets> like limewire
<akrus> ah
<akrus> aMule? :D
<akrus> KTorrent for torrents
<luca> maryen: seems to function, but I guess I will have to reboot
<akrus> or Azureus
<maryen> press ctrl+alt+backspace
<maryen> luca:
<niblets> Ktorrent is P2P, I need a FTP (file transfer protocol) torrent
<niblets> Azureus, how can I get that?
<Jucato> ftp torrent?
<Jucato> you mean ftp client?
<malik__> sudo apt-get install azureus
<noiesmo> Jucato, lol he said like limewire
<Jucato> ???
<Jucato> oh well... terminologies... :P
<maryen> testing new version of beryl
<maryen> pray for me!
<akrus> Azureus is same as KTorrent
<akrus> if something like Limewire I remember something in the repos
<niblets> maryen: Damn right I'll pray for you. I had such a weekend with that. no sleep for 36 hours just trying to get the bloody thing sorted
<maryen> argh! glitches!!!
<noiesmo> akrus, frostwire is like limewire
<maryen> brb restarting my x-server
<niblets> akrus: I just found a linux version of limewire, so I'm sorted now, thanks for the help anyway =D
<akrus> :)
<niblets> Thanks for input as well other peoples.
<akrus> oh by the way :D
<niblets> hm?
<akrus> does kopete has any plugins except included?
<akrus> I know only Skype support for Kopete but nothing else
<maryen> I am back
<akrus> maryen: wb
<akrus> Beer load [                    /]  100% *ding*
<abattoir> akrus: support for jingle isn't compiled in in default kubuntu packages
<maryen> urgh how do i reset beryl to default settings?
<niblets> akrus: I don't know, there pretty much s everything you need anyway, maybe Googlemessenger (or is that already included???)
<akrus> Jabber is included :)
<akrus> well, actually something like 'client detection' for Miranda
<niblets> maryen: go to beryl settings manager, to the bottom left, a dropdown box will let you restore to defaults
<maryen_> hmm
<niblets> any workage?
<maryen_> i don't like the new version of beryl
<maryen_> i was hoping it would be less buggy
<niblets> how new is new?
<maryen_> like today new
<maryen_> 0.13
<niblets> wow
<niblets> I didnt use thatone
<maryen_> its more buggy than .12
<maryen_> avoid it for now
<niblets> I used last version. I will take your advise
<niblets> .1.2 was buggy enough
<maryen_> personally, I'm not using either version till some improvements in speed are made
<maryen_> and by improvements I mean faster than my normal desktop
<maryen_> :)
<niblets> I only use it for eye candy if a non-linux user comes over, so I can show off =P
<niblets> its got some fun features, but nothing specially useful
<paolo> hi, where I can see the available ram?
<maryen_> yeah same
<maryen_> ksysguard
<maryen_> paolo: ^
<abattoir> paolo: or try 'free' in a terminal
<niblets> ^^ does that work?
<niblets> wow, it does
<abattoir> (free -m) if you want info in MB
<maryen_> indeed
<paolo> maryen, but ksysguard shows me the "busy" ram, not the total ram
<paolo> ok thnks abattoir
<maryen_> kinfocenter should have that, plus other stuff
<Jucato> kinfocenter also
<abattoir> paolo: no problem :)
<Jucato> abattoir: problem :)
<maryen_> or you can use abattoir's fancy pants terminal commands
<abattoir> Jucato: for you, not for me :P
<notech> don't forget 'top'
<niblets> k.i.s.s
<abattoir> maryen_: i actually prefer superkaramba ^_^, but it is really useful sometimes, and simple too
<Jucato> that abbreviation itself is not "simple", since the last 's' can be interpreted in so many ways :)
<maryen_> top isn't as good as ctrl+esc in kde as far as I know
<abattoir> htop is cooler ;)
<niblets> then K.i.s, not quite a kiss, but you get the simplicity
<abattoir> waaay cooler
<Jucato> cooler than "topless"?
* abattoir wonders if Jucato is talking to him?
<Jucato> no :P
<niblets> htopless?
<maryen_> htop is nice, but ctrl-esc is quicker
<Jucato> topless... nothing on top...
<maryen_> unless you have yakuake, but even then it's hardly noticeble amount of time saved
<niblets> what about ctrl+c, is that even remotely related???
* Jucato leaves it their imaginations
<maryen_> copy?
<Jucato> Ctrl+C in the terminal is "Cancel"
<niblets> ctrl+c in konsole is new command line
<maryen_> k i didn't know that
<niblets> or effectively, cancel
<niblets> anyone here running newest amarok?
<niblets> on KDE?
<maryen_> me
<maryen_>  i think
<maryen_> nvm
<niblets> thats a no?
* Jucato is still using Amarok 1.4.3
<abattoir> niblets: i am... why do you ask?
<maryen_> I will be soon
<maryen_> yes thats a no for now
<niblets> 'cause the engines on 1.4.4 fucked up half of my mp3s using xine, and I cant get a version of helix working taht plays mp3s so I had to re-download about 3gb of mp3s
<niblets> about 1/4 of my collection D=
<niblets> hence the looking for a ftp client like limewire
<abattoir> niblets: hmm, please refrain from using such language here...
<maryen_> gift+apollon is nice
<niblets> Sorry, my bad
<abattoir> niblets: i don't think it'd write over your files... what really happened?
<jongt_> where is inittab?
<maryen_> wazzat?
<abattoir> niblets: you installed a script? mp3fixer or something?
<niblets> it didnt write over them, i just fals to decode the fist few minutes of about 1/4 of the mp3s
<niblets> *fails
<abattoir> niblets: you had libxine-extracodecs installed?
<ninHer> what does the people use for playing videopodcasts on ipods ?
<niblets> Yea, but that doesnt make a difference
<niblets> because that makes mp3 support for xine engine
<niblets> the support is still broken
<abattoir> niblets: only certain files or all your files? I'm still baffled by how it'll render your files useless
<abattoir> ninHer: in an ipod?
<ninHer> yes abattoir
<niblets> not entirely useless, just not decode the first portion of the mp3, and skip to the rest of it
<abattoir> ninHer: i don't have one, but don't video ipods come with a player which plays those?
<maryen_> i've never had xine or amarok do that
* abattoir too
<maryen_> i'm running the newest version again btw
<niblets> beryl?
<ninHer> abattoir: yes but what i mean is how may i transort them for playing
<ninHer> transport
<abattoir> ninHer: aah... one sec
<ninHer> i use for downloading or manage, gtkpod or ippoder but...
* abattoir remembers seeing an app in kde-apps.org
<ninHer> the problem is to put them into the ipod to be recognized
<ninHer> ok
<abattoir> ninHer: can't seem to find it :(
<ninHer> thanks abattoir
<abattoir> sorry
<ninHer> it is fine with it
<max_> anyone use beryl?
<Admiral_Chicago> max_, i did
<Admiral_Chicago> actually i do
<Admiral_Chicago> whats up
<max_> do you know how to make Beryl the default window manager
<Admiral_Chicago> #beryl
<Admiral_Chicago> they might be able to help you
<max_> im in there
<Admiral_Chicago> !beryl | max_
<ubotu> max_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Admiral_Chicago> might want to check the wiki too
<Admiral_Chicago> max_, that's all the help I can give atm, i'm busy sorry
<akrus> ATI + Beryl = sucks :(
<maryen_> what is your opinion on the novell/MS deal guys?
<maryen> no-one?
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<maryen> Jucato: :p
<milena> Anybody  familiar with cups 1.2.2 ? I need some help with BrowseRemoteOptions.
<ninHer> milena: have you tried: yourlocalip:631 on your web browser ?
<milena> minHer yup
<milena> these options are used for compression and encryption in cups 1.2, but I cannot make them work
<milena> I am printing under wine on a remote machine and it takes 1 min for me to print
<milena> I am trying to make some comression with cups 1.2.2 using BrowseRemoteOptions and BrowseLocalOptions
<shenmue> hi, anybody know how to flush mail queue in Exim4?
<delphine> good {{timezone}}
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine, ?
<delphine> wel, I could be saying good morning :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ah well in that case
<delphine> but typically, if you're in Chicago, that's kind of not working
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 11 2006, 03:17:39
<Admiral_Chicago> it is too morning here
<delphine> although we could argue it is morning too yes ;)
<delphine> ok, I am a terrible newbie
<Jucato> @manila
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> @now manila
<delphine> @now frankfurt
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Manila: December 11 2006, 17:18:25
<delphine> @now berlin
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: December 11 2006, 10:18:34
<shenmue> @now Nanjing
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato, your time?
<shenmue> @now Shanghai
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Shanghai: December 11 2006, 17:19:01
<Jucato> yep, it's correct
<Jucato> Asia/Manila
<delphine> my windows box crashed yesterday (nothing new under the sun)
<delphine> and I am taking this opportunity to change for bettter
<exclude> did anything change with the recent sec. updates in apache?
<exclude> My apache suddenly no longer allows symlinks, and I cannot find a way to fix that either.
<delphine> so I chose kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine, good to hear, i did that when windows lost all my data
<Admiral_Chicago> not worth the 120 bucks or whatever
<Admiral_Chicago> plus it sucks
<delphine> but of course, I'd like to get my data back
<shenmue> Options FollowSymLinks?
<delphine> I'm stuck at the very first step
<delphine> ie. read my drives
<delphine> (one drive crashed) the data one seems to be there alright
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine, give me a sec to pull up a link
<Admiral_Chicago> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<delphine> thx :)
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<Admiral_Chicago> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Admiral_Chicago> no...
<delphine> huh
<shenmue> !exim
<ubotu> exim: An obsolete MTA (Mail Transport Agent), replaced by exim4. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.36-18.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 762 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<noiesmo> !gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<shenmue> @now Beijing
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<Admiral_Chicago> that may help
<Admiral_Chicago> let me know
<delphine> thx admiral
<delphine> oh gone
<thill2708> what is the best looking theme for kde? kde-look.org's offerings don't impress me
<naught101> is it normal for kftpgrabber to crash on a segmentation fault?
<linopil> shows left ALT is now mod1  = ISO_next_group . don't want that . pls any ideas
<naught101> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<akrus> hello
<akrus> have anyone tried open source radeon driver with 3d? :)
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: how is it going? does it work?
<Bubba_Gump> Soulseek?
<Bubba_Gump> What is the linux alternative for Soulseek?
<delphine> I'm working on it
<Admiral_Chicago> let me know if you need help at any point
<delphine> Admiral_Chicago: should I use that one, or the windowspartition one?
<delphine> (that one=the link you provided)
<Rob-West> i need some help
<Rob-West> how can i make sure i have every dependency needed
<Rob-West> is there a command i can type
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: the second one
<Admiral_Chicago> Rob-West: for a package?
<Rob-West> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> i believe there is a command, sec
<Rob-West> http://www.pygame.org its for this
<rpv> Rob-West: may be apt-get check?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm i couldn't find one
<delphine> Admiral_Chicago: didn't have to, the first one worked perfecto
<delphine> they're mounted now :D
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: fstab?
<delphine> diskmounter
<Rob-West> apt-get check didnt work
<delphine> oh, and I confirm that my hd is busted
<delphine> :D
<rpv> Rob-West: may be sudo apt-get check?
<Rob-West> i did
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: okay good
<Rob-West> i get this error
<Rob-West> Reading package lists... Done
<Rob-West> Building dependency tree
<Rob-West> Reading state information... Done
<Rob-West> Package python2.3-pygame is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Rob-West> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Rob-West> is only available from another source
<Rob-West> However the following packages replace it:
<Rob-West>   python-pygame
<Rob-West> E: Package python2.3-pygame has no installation candidate
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rpv> Rob-West: add all repositories, see ubuntuguide.org
<Rob-West> im using Kubuntu
<delphine> thx Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: no problem
<delphine> wow, this is weird, all my program files are simply...gone
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: strange, but good thing some of those non-free programs are gone
<delphine> ;)
<Rob-West> this is all to controll xmms with a gamepad
<Rob-West> is there an easier alternative
<Duesentrieb> hi all. when i click the power manager icon, all controls in the power manager panel are grayed out. what does this indicate? how do i fix this? I vaguely rememebr having to set a sticky bit on some executable...
<Duesentrieb> this used to work at some time in the past...
<Duesentrieb> also, going to suspend mode using the menu that is shown on right click works (kind of - the laptop sometimes doesn't wake up again)
<Duesentrieb> so... any ideas?
<Rob-West> is there an easier way to control XMMS with a gamepad
<Duesentrieb> there used to be a "setup helper application" button for doing this - where did it go in edgy?...
<DrNickRiviera> as kubuntu tends to use as much ram as it can get, what's the best way to find out whether a ram upgrade makes sense?
<DrNickRiviera> just look at how much swap is being used?
<majnoon> ram upgrade ALWAYS makes sense
<majnoon> <<just no have the $$$$
<ironfroggy> what could it mean if i have an ELF executable which has executable permissions and gives me Permission denied?
<DrNickRiviera> although i've just remembered that due to something strange about my mainboard if i put in any more ram sticks it will run at 333 rather then the current 400 :(
<Duesentrieb> ironfroggy: perhaps it is in turn trying to run/read something it doesn't have access too?
<Duesentrieb> DrNickRiviera: type "free" on the command line. the second line of numbers shows memory usage ignoring system buffers and caches.
<ironfroggy> i wish it was that easy.
<Rob-West> if i lock Kubuntu will it continue updating
<ironfroggy> i have an strace at http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/2858 showing it is really the executable just failing to run
<lotusleaf> Any Kubuntu users here use Compiz?
<DrNickRiviera> Duesentrieb: thanks for that pointer, seems like 610megs out of my gig of ram are being used for system buffers and cache
<Rob-West> how do i lock my session
<Jucato> K Menu -> Lock Session or Ctrl+Alt+L
<Rob-West> theres no screen saver
* Jucato shrugs
<Jucato> I really don't know.
<Rob-West> its cool
<Rob-West> well Amarok love m gamepad now
<delphine_> damned
<wincide> hi all
<Narada> hi guys; which package does the command mail fall into?
<delphine_> Admiral_Chicago: any idea how I can change default character encoding?
<delphine_> cos it's getting to be a pain :D
<wincide> does someone knows how to make "non case sensitive " amarok ?? i have my database made with postgresql 8.1 , and don't know if what i'm lookinf for is part of amarok or postgre
<Rob-West> its not letting me set a password
<Rob-West> i mean screen saver
<Rob-West> i think the repositories messed up
<Rob-West> what will happen if i put my computer into hibernation
<Lynoure> Rob-West: Which level of answer you want? GUI, technical, something else?
<Lynoure> Rob-West: if your system is messed up, who knows.
<Rob-West> GUI
<akrus> hello
<Lynoure> Rob-West: but normally it muses a bit, then shuts down power and an restoring shows grup, and upon kde asks a password
<akrus> need help with ati open source drivers :)
<rob> !ati | akrus
<ubotu> akrus: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rob> tried that?
<mefisto__> how does ubuntu handle hardware changes? Does it detect new hardware on startup?
<kasiaikrzys> jest tu kto
<inkwell> My Composite Manager keeps crashing
<inkwell> errr. Help is need please
<lupine_85> mefisto__: yes
<kasiaikrzys> wogle to gdzie ja jestem
<kasiaikrzys> hihiih narazie testuje
<kasiaikrzys> to co to jest ???????????
<lupine_85> english?
<kasiaikrzys> no
<lupine_85> language ?
<kasiaikrzys> polish
<lupine_85> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<kasiaikrzys> :D
<lupine_85> no....
<lupine_85> erm :F
<kasiaikrzys> hehehe
<kasiaikrzys> yes
<kasiaikrzys> you inglish
<lupine_85> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<lupine_85> yes :)
<aleksanteri> what's the command for auto-configuring xorg?
<aleksanteri> because i know there is one
<Jucato> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<aleksanteri> ok thx
<aleksanteri> with or without the quotes? lol :D
<aleksanteri> j/k :P
<Jucato> ...
<aleksanteri> sry
<Jucato> ah sige later na lang.. kain muna ako...
<Jucato> err wrong window
<aleksanteri> ok, gotta try it out, brb
<inkwell> why does my composite manager keep crashing can someone help?
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine_: nope sorry
<delphine_> darn
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm in the next room too, but PM me if you need and i'll get back to you when i can
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe this...
<Admiral_Chicago> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe
<mefisto__> I installed ubuntu edgy on an old pc, hoping to get some use out of it, but I can't get it to start up without the screen going blank AND not being able to switch to a console (with ctl-alt-F1~F6). Any suggestions as to what I can do to try to fix this?
<_osh> mefisto__: when does the screen go blank? How far do you get?
<mefisto__> it goes blank when gdm loads
<mefisto__> I tried changing the driver to vesa in xorg.conf - the screen doesn't go blank, but x doesn't start either
<Admiral_Chicago> mefisto__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might help
<_osh> mefisto__: so if you start it without gdm/kdm and start X from console, does it work then?
<Admiral_Chicago> use the default options
<Admiral_Chicago> AFK
<aleksanteri> works ;)
<mefisto__> Admiral_Chicago: that just restores xorg.conf to its original state, which gives me a blank screen
<mefisto__> _osh: no, I get the same problem
<mefisto__> this is an old pc, the video card is pci with just 2mb ram. system ram is 64mb. Am I being to ambitious?
<_osh> mefisto__: how old is the machine? perhaps the monitor sync is out of range?
<mefisto__> _osh: it's about 10 years old
<_osh> mefisto__: do you get any X-errors (in the logfile) when you try to start X?
<mefisto__> _osh: I get warnings, but no actual errors until the last line of the logfile
<_osh> mefisto__: what's the error?
<nuxil> ow would i do it to skip the first 128 bytes if a file?
<nuxil> d if=/file bs=512 count=2 of=/new-file skip=128 or seek=128 doesnt seem to work
<nuxil> *dd
<nuxil> thats a 1 MB file i want to skip the first 128 bits from.. so i got 768 bits in the new file
<twosouls82> hi there :)
<mefisto__> _osh: fatal server error. caught signal 11. server aborting
<_osh> mefisto__: before that then?
<Weam> so, i just installed kubuntu 6.06. the installation went fine, my partitions etc went fine. when im booting the computer right after the computer freezes at GRUB Loading Stage 1.5 - GRUB Hard Disk Error. i tried to look at the forums but everyone that has the same problem has problems with dualboot or something like that. Im not using dualboot, my whole hd is used for kubuntu. i got a s-ata disk if it could be anything with 
<mefisto__> _osh: AIGLX: screen 0 is not DRI capable
<mefisto__> _osh: this is with vesa as the driver in xorg.conf
<_osh> mefisto__: that might be a problem. an old card like yours probably don't have aiglx-support. aiglx is fairly new. your computer isn't.
<mefisto__> _osh: so can I disable aiglx in xorg.conf?
<_osh> mefisto__: yes. for acomputer that old you should disable EVERYTHING. When it starts working you could enable things as you go.
<mefisto__> disable everything? can I have an empty xorg.conf file?
<_osh> mefisto__: sorry, i haven't worked with aiglx or compiz or any of that stuff so someone else might be able to help you with that.
<_osh> mefisto__: no, not an empty one. there's a command (other than dpkg-reconfigure) that will help you setup a good xorg.conf file.
<mefisto__> ok thanks _osh. I might check the forums for aiglx too
<_osh> mefisto__: do that. good luck. Now I have to figure out why i get an ioctl-error when enabling my lvm-groups... :-/
<tobre> Hi all!
<[GuS] > Bonjour...
<tobre> I have a problem about microphone. It's not working..
<kraut> moin
<tobre> My audio device is ALSA.
<tobre> I can't hear even my own voice.
<nAtic> check your voice first
<nAtic> if you are not able to speak, your mic won't ever
<tobre> :D
<nAtic> check your ears then
<tobre> Other sound is working correctly, only when I speak to my mic, I can't hear my voice from speakers.
<tobre> I created test file with arecord and it contains silence.
<Hobbsee> tobre: run alsamixer, make sure pcm is turned up, and all the other volume controls, go to the bit marked "mic" and hit f4, then turn those up too.  then esc, esc
<tobre> Master 65-65 PCM 100-100 capture 100-100 It's all up.
<tobre> But there are no bit marked "mic" :S
<tobre> So any suggestions?
<markc> howdy folks, how do I disable session saving in KDE so when I restart it's always the same original setup ?
<Hobbsee> markc: system settings, advanced, session stuff
<Hobbsee> tobre: should be something similar?
<Hobbsee> tobre: try input source
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee
<tobre> Hmm, were can I find it?
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato
<Hobbsee> tobre: in alsamixer.  hit the right arrow to scroll across
<markc> Hobbsee: I'm still using dapper, there is no advanced section... I'll try running kcontrol manually
<tobre> There are only master, PCM and capture
<tobre> ..bars.
<Hobbsee> tobre: try capture
<tobre> This is set to 100
<Jucato> markc: that would be in System Settings -> User Account -> Session Manager in Dapper
<markc> Jucato: hmm, I found something in KDE componenets -> Session Manager
<Jucato> er.. yeah sorry :(
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Hobbsee & Jucato
<AngryElf> hey all
<Jucato> er.. that would be in KControl. not sure if it's the same in Dapper
<Hobbsee> tobre: hmmm.  you've run alsamixer from a terminal, instead of looking in kmix?
<Hobbsee> heya
* Jucato drowns Admiral_Chicago in waves
<tobre> in terminal of course
<AngryElf> mplayer will play mp3s fine but amarok won't i've instaleld libxine-extracodecs according to the wiki, any ideas?
<markc> ah right, Restore manually saved session... sounds like the one, thanks guys :)
<Admiral_Chicago> will you two join me in -offtopic, i want to run an idea by some ubuntu people?
<tobre> But is there any good utility to test microphone?
<Admiral_Chicago> tobre: have you tried tab? i think that smitches what mode you are in?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: no
<Jucato> :P
<tobre> Yes, I have tried.
<Admiral_Chicago> tobre: hold on a sec
<markc> tobre: arecord -f cd somewav.wav ; aplay somewav.wav
<tobre> I have tried this.
<tobre> somewav.wav is "emty"
<tobre> I can hear nothind.
<tobre> nothing
<markc> tobre: make sure your alsamixer settings are right
<_osh> Anyone who can explain my annoying LVM error? http://pastebin.ca/275303 It's quite bad since I no longer see my volume-groups under /dev but for some reason I can still mount them with EVMS.
<tobre> Hmm, witch are the right settings?
<tobre> All sound is working good, only mic.
<markc> tobre: kinda depends on your  card, master, pcm, wave all on about 80%, and obviously mic unmuted and up about 80%
<aspedia> I want to use snortcenter but dont get it run
<tobre> I have Intel card.
<tobre> I have set all up to 80%..
<aspedia> cause I get an mysql error importing the database
<aspedia> http://paste.axpr.net/?show=138930
<aspedia> can somoen help?
<tobre> I'm really stuck...
<markc> tobre: I'll reboot my laptop into linux and try mine mic
<tobre> OK..
<tobre> I'll wait
<akrus> hello everyone~
<akrus> cannot get AIGLX to work anyway xD
<akrus> In LiveCD after reloading X -> Direct Rendering: Yes, in the OS -> No
<akrus> where may be the problem?
<betel> I can only run beryl-manager as root. Otherwise it dies with a signal 11. Does anyone recognise this?
<akrus> maybe +x for everyone?
<shenmue> @now Shanghai
<Ubugtu> Current time in Asia/Shanghai: December 11 2006, 20:59:17
<Admiral_Chicago> chmod u+x (maybe)
<betel> hmm.. +x on what?
<Admiral_Chicago> the file
<Hobbsee> betel: ask all beryl questoins in #beryl
<betel> all beryl binaries are already +x
<betel> Hobbsee: ok
<Mo-Z> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<akrus> fglrx sucks :P
<akrus> lol
<akrus> was typing sudo nano...
<akrus> typed: suck nano
<akrus> :(
<shenmue> anyone knows how to flush mail queue in Exim4?
<Mo-Z> lawl... damn thos ati and the drivers... y has there to all this troublemaking in trying to fix it ? :o (Im a noob for christssake!) :p
<Admiral_Chicago> Mo-Z: whats the problem?
<Mo-Z> brb... reboot
<Mo-Z> Admiral_Chicago: ... never mind :p  this time i got it.. :) easier now  than befor :)
<Hobbsee> Mo-Z: because ati wont let people redistribute their drivers
<BluesKaj> Howdy All ! :)
<Mo-Z> Hobbsee: and that means?
<julle> i have 1 FAT32 disk, and 1 NTFS disk that i want to mount and make the right options for them. can someone help me do this ?
<Hobbsee> Mo-Z: means that we cant include it in ubuntu, so it works without configuration
<Mo-Z> aha
<delphine> julle: I'm struggling with this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<delphine> julle:  might help
<delphine> julle: at the bottme
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: i got you :P
<delphine> *bottom
<delphine> Admiral_Chicago: lol
<delphine> yes, I'm still trying to mount my partition telling it to understand utf8
<delphine> ;)
<delphine> it's not working :/
<julle> delphine: ok thx
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: how far down
<delphine> Admiral_Chicago: mounting partitions manually
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see it
<delphine> it has something about it, but I can't get it to work :/
<Mo-Z> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: Note for international users: if your filesystem contains funny symbols, you may need to add an option for utf-8 support.
<Admiral_Chicago> that line?
<delphine> yep
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: may i PM you?
<delphine> sure
<delphine_> gonna be easier :)
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<zaphod> hi there
<Admiral_Chicago> hello
<zaphod> anyone down here have any experience with klamav ?
<dinosaur-rus> not me :)
<zaphod> hmmm a very active channel to say the least
<Admiral_Chicago> zaphod: it's definetly not #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> what's klamav?
<dinosaur-rus> is SVN 1.4 going to be packaged?
<judgen> !beryl feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beryl feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<judgen> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<dinosaur-rus> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<dinosaur-rus> !svn 1.4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svn 1.4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> dinosaur-rus: probably not, because it's svn
<Admiral_Chicago> oh you mean in feisty?
<dinosaur-rus> Admiral_Chicago: I'd like to see it in Edgy
<dinosaur-rus> but I'll wait
<Admiral_Chicago> dinosaur-rus: nope not happening unless you install of the SVN
<Admiral_Chicago> but that's not packed for edgy
<Admiral_Chicago> ask in #beryl
<Admiral_Chicago> afk
<dinosaur-rus> Admiral_Chicago: what do you mean by saying "install of the SVN"
<dinosaur-rus> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> the SVN has some debs that are packed for ubuntu iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> can't talk now
<Admiral_Chicago> class
<PhinnFort> i can't seem to use the freecontrib mirror
<PhinnFort> Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/plf/dists/edgy/free/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<PhinnFort> seems like all i get when i try to visit that page is an ad
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, .click on that header
<PhinnFort> i'm no good with french
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea if the acx111 firmware is still the broken one in fiesty?
<arriesp> hi
<BluesKaj> !acx111 firmware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acx111 firmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> Anyone here able to help a newbie frustrated by sound problems?
<daMoosh> compilerwriter: what problems are you having?
<compilerwriter> I used to have sound when I first intsalled.
<compilerwriter> Now I for some reason don't.
<PhinnFort> !freecontrib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freecontrib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<compilerwriter> I have checked the the wiring it is something else.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: have you tried starting from the livecd?
<compilerwriter> No phinn I haven't.
<compilerwriter> I don't have a live cd of edgy. I just upgraded.
<compilerwriter> Sounds like I should get myself the livecd.
<compilerwriter> What are you thinking might be going on PhinnFort?
<PhinnFort> just to make sure
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: sorry, i'm not very into ubuntu, but it could be a kernel module not loading or something
<compilerwriter> ok.
<compilerwriter> Starting from the livecd would load the module.
<PhinnFort> you could compare the output of lsmod and lspci
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: it should
<PhinnFort> lsmod lists the modules that are loaded, while lspci shows your PCI devices
<compilerwriter> In a terminal one would diff the two?
<PhinnFort> just look at lspci first and try to identify your sound card
<PhinnFort> should be called multimedia controller or something
<PhinnFort> then look at the output of lsmod and see if any modules have a similar name
<PhinnFort> or just post the output to rafb.net/paste and i'll have a look
<compilerwriter> rafb.net/paste?
<PhinnFort> it's a website
<PhinnFort> http://rafb.net/paste
<Alter-Ego> i need to keep a log of my messages in kopete, but can't find that option anywhere
<PhinnFort> Alter-Ego: it's a plugin
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: enable the History plugin
<PhinnFort> "Settings" -> "Configure plugins..."
<Jucato> then, you would have to right-click on contacts and selecting View History to be able to read the logs
<compilerwriter> Do I send it to your nick here PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: just paste the address here in the channel
<Alter-Ego> k, history is enabled
<Jucato> (the logs are saved in an XML format, which is barely usable if read unformatted)
<Alter-Ego> so i assume that a log was saved
<PhinnFort> go to the website, paste stuff, get address, paste address here
<PhinnFort> okay, gimp has just taken over all my file associations
<PhinnFort> how can i set them back?
<PhinnFort> easily
<Jucato> PhinnFort: Konqueror -> Setttings -> Configure Konqueror ->File Associations
<PhinnFort> Jucato: i know, but it's a pita to set everything by hand
<Jucato> PhinnFort: yeah, a limitation of KDE, afaik
<compilerwriter> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rA2T4E53.html
<compilerwriter> There you go PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> now the output of lsmod?
<compilerwriter> lsmod coming your way PhinFort http://rafb.net/paste/results/NUxKR119.html
<PhinnFort> thank you;)
<easytiger> anyone reccomend a gui tool for making dvds from avis?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: seems like your modules ("drivers") are loaded
<compilerwriter> they are snd things aren't they?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: try running alsamixer in a konsole
<PhinnFort> yup
<PhinnFort> emu10k afaik
<aleksante> i need some help again :P
<ReTyPe> i think my Dbus is broken, can i fix this ?
<compilerwriter> I have kmix running should I quit it?
<PhinnFort> you don't have to
<aleksante> "configure: error: Autoconf 2.58 or better is required. Please make sure it is installed and in your PATH" how do i know what's PATH?
<compilerwriter> alsamixer fired up on request.
<PhinnFort> aleksanteri: echo $PATH
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: no errors?
<aleksanteri> ???
<compilerwriter> no errors though all the levels are set at 00
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: try turning them up
<aleksanteri> how? :D
<compilerwriter> How the hell do I navigate the damned window?
<PhinnFort> arrows
<aleksanteri> ahh :P
<PhinnFort> right, left
<PhinnFort> up, down
<compilerwriter> mater now set to 100
<compilerwriter> master that is.
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> it doesn't say MM under it?
<PhinnFort> MM means it's muted
<PhinnFort> turn down your speakers a bit, though
<compilerwriter> not muted
<PhinnFort> and put on some music and try to turn up everything
<compilerwriter> 3d controller is muted
<PhinnFort> shouldn't matter
<compilerwriter> but I don't have 3d speakers
<PhinnFort> just ignore it
<PhinnFort> or you could press "m" to unmute it
<compilerwriter> I just heard a sort of pop maybe we have it back.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: you could probably do this in kmix too, but i'm more comfortable with alsamixer
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: maybe
<compilerwriter> well the mp3. I just tried to play has no sound.
<compilerwriter> I will get a cd and just put it in the drive
<PhinnFort> what do you use to play it?
<compilerwriter> Kaffeine
<Weam> so, i just installed kubuntu 6.06. the installation went fine, my partitions etc went fine. when im booting the computer right after the computer freezes at GRUB Loading Stage 1.5 - GRUB Hard Disk Error. i tried to look at the forums but everyone that has the same problem has problems with dualboot or something like that. Im not using dualboot, my whole hd is used for kubuntu. i got a s-ata disk if it could be anything with 
<PhinnFort> Weam: what filesystems you use?
<PhinnFort> xfs?
<Weam> ext3 i think? <.<
<PhinnFort> hmm
<DekKeD> anyone knows how to "mount" a video in a webcam device? Sort of "fake webcam" thing
<compilerwriter> well PhinnFort no luck playing cd with Kaffeine
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: could try to use another player?
<PhinnFort> mpg123?
<PhinnFort> mplayer?
<PhinnFort> if you use mplayer, try to use mplayer -ao alsa
<PhinnFort> to force it to output directly to your sound card
<compilerwriter> I will look and see what I have to use.
<PhinnFort> ok
<compilerwriter> I have Kmplayer
<PhinnFort> then you should have mplayer too
<PhinnFort> try to run mplayer in a konsole
<compilerwriter> There you go phinn
<compilerwriter> http://rafb.net/paste/results/g5CANj43.html PhinnFort
<Pupeno> Is there some newbie-friendly way to mount an HD partition from the Kubuntu livecd ?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: mplayer -ao alsa [file] 
<compilerwriter> What would the file be on a music cd?
<PhinnFort> cdda://
<PhinnFort> or just /dev/cdrom
<PhinnFort> i think
<PhinnFort> mplayer has some inteligence
<dhs> hello
<danny500> my sound isn't working. When i try to get into the sound options it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<danny500> what do I do to fix it?
<PhinnFort> danny500: you on kde?
<danny500> let's just say yes
<PhinnFort> why on earth do you use gstreamer, then?
<danny500> is there a chance that my sound card could be disabled in my bois?
<danny500> I don't know hy, it's my default
<PhinnFort> can kmix control your soundcard?
<danny500> I don't have kmix
<PhinnFort> you said we said you had kde
<compilerwriter> Phinn no joy could not find the file.
<PhinnFort> kmix comes with kde
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: try to use mplayer to play a normal mp3 then
<BluesKaj> must be using gnome
<PhinnFort> probably
<danny500> oh yeah I'm using ubuntu but it's only a graphical version of kde right
<PhinnFort> gnome sux
<PhinnFort> danny500: kubuntu =! ubuntu
<PhinnFort> ubuntu comes with Gnome (which sucks;), while kUbuntu comes with KDE (which owns)
<PhinnFort> try in #ubuntu
<danny500> ok
<compilerwriter> Played the video but with no sound.
<PhinnFort> hmm
<PhinnFort> could you paste the output from mplayer?
<compilerwriter> I agree with you in general on that Phinn.  But with gnome I had sound.
<PhinnFort> ;)(
<PhinnFort> *;)
<compilerwriter> brb
<jneves> after logging in with KDM users have the locale environment uninitialized (LANG is empty and LC_* is POSIX) - system locale is pt-PT.UTF-8 - any clues?
<jneves> kubuntu 6.06.1
<compilerwriter> PhinnFort the output from vplayer is hugely long
<PhinnFort> it should be;)
<compilerwriter> In the terminal it just updated itself like non scrolling numbers so I doubt I can post it.
<dinosaur-rus> jneves: what's wrong? UTF-8?
<jneves> dinosaur-rus: all non-kde apps
<jneves> dinosaur-rus: openoffice is the most serious case
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: it should output some info before that, about sound output and stuff
<jneves> dinosaur-rus: as LANG=, it defaults to en_US
<jneves> dinosaur-rus: and doesn't accept non-ascii chars
<dinosaur-rus> jneves: try System Settings -> Regional and Language. I think it should work...
<compilerwriter> http://rafb.net/paste/results/uItUHO54.html
<compilerwriter> There you go.
<gsuveg> re
<dinosaur-rus> jneves: or add to ~/.bash_profile line "export LANG=<whatever-you-need>"
<jneves> dinosaur-rus: that seems to have only setup for kde :(
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: ty
<jneves> dinosaur-rus: I'd prefer something for all users - I don't understand why it's not using the system default...
<jneves> dinosaur-rus: thanks
<compilerwriter> I don't have much data on this install I think I will get a copy of the live cd and just start totally over.  I may have bolluxed some settings when I changed from gnome to kde and whatever.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: very, very weird
<PhinnFort> yeah
<wildchild> what's the name of python package ??
<PhinnFort> also, double check you cable
<compilerwriter> I have.
<compilerwriter> What is weird about my output?
<dinosaur-rus> jneves: hm... try to add "export LANG=en_US.UTF-8" to /etc/profile
<jneves> dinosaur-rus: was doing that ;)
<gsuveg> im installed kickstart to edgy. it works, but dont update latest application list. maybe you have idea?
<compilerwriter> PhinnFort what was weird about my output?
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: no errors at all
<PhinnFort> video was bugging a bit when it tried to find a valid output, but sound just seemed to work
<compilerwriter> I will test my speakers on another pc and all that then.
<compilerwriter> I am certain they still work. but who the hell knows.
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: you could also create a new user and see if it's just your settings
<compilerwriter> How do I do that?
<compilerwriter> I am a total newbie here.
<PhinnFort> i'm not sure about the ubuntu way
<PhinnFort> adduser should do it i think
<jneves> dinosaur-rus: it worked :)
<PhinnFort> or maybe in system settings
<compilerwriter> I have just enough unix knowledge left over from 1990 to not be at a total loss, but I need some help with that.
<PhinnFort> there seems to be something called user management under "System Setteings"
<PhinnFort> *setting
<dinosaur-rus> jneves: you said you already have done that :) something changed since that time? :))
<nagyv> hello! my friend just upgraded from breezy to dapper, but his X now is misconfigured. Hopefully he has a root account, so could log in. What should he run? dpkg-reconfigure sth?
<jneves> dinosaur-rus: I was writing that while you were suggesting it - hadn't had time to try it yet
<dinosaur-rus> jneves: :)
<PhinnFort> compilerwriter: good luck, i have to go now
<compilerwriter> Thanks for trying.
<dinosaur-rus> nagyv:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dinosaur-rus> nagyv: and your friend is a bit late as Edgy was released more than a month ago :)
<nagyv> dinosaur-rus: I know, but I am not besides him these days. :)
<wildchild> hello there how can I install python?
<jneves> wildchild: apt-get install python
<wildchild> python is already the newest version.
<wildchild> hm
<arriesp> xao gnte
<marco__> hello :) I just donloaded a theme for KDE environment but I dont know how to install it
<dinosaur-rus> merco__: if you downloaded it from www.kde-look.org, then there's instructions on how to install themes
<marco__> ahh ok. tanks dinosaur-rus
<dinosaur-rus> nagyv: next time tell your friend to create backup copies of vital files before upgrading the system ;)
<NetShark> Hi again :)
<NetShark> What can I do to save current NVidia settings?
<NetShark> I'm using NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631
<dinosaur-rus> NetShark: it saves settings automatically to ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<NetShark> dinosaur-rus: it doesn't save anything. I set it to 1024x768@85 Hz, then after X restart, it goes back to 43 Hz interlaced
<dinosaur-rus> NetShark: then it's not nVidia driver problem.
<dinosaur-rus> NetShark: resolution and frequency are maintained by X server itself
<NetShark> nvidia control panel is saving it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<NetShark> or at least it wants to save them there
<dinosaur-rus> NetShark: KMenu -> System Settings -> Monitor and Display
<NetShark> ok, i'm there
<NetShark> there are some weird refresh rates
<NetShark> 122, 70, 60 Hz
<NetShark> 66, 53
<dinosaur-rus> NetShark: that means your X server is configured for such rates
<NetShark> they are wrong
<dinosaur-rus> NetShark: edit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<dinosaur-rus> NetShark: but make a backup copy for the case you do something wrong
<NetShark> ok
<NetShark> ok, what should I add there?
<NetShark> or edit
<NetShark> ?
<NetShark> I only see resolutions
<NetShark> no refresh rates
<dinosaur-rus> NetShark: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<dgraves> can anyone help me setup nis client on my 6.10 kubuntu system?  the adept manager package program can't find nis or portmap, like the documentation says to do.
<jneves> dgraves: have you added universe to the repositories?
<dgraves> you mean /etc/apt/sources.list?
<chopin|pc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nagyv> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<dgraves> jneves: i just did.  i'm downloading the new headers now, we'll see how that goes.
<dgraves> nagyv, i did the upgrade from hoary.  everything went well till i went dapper -> edgy.... then it seemed to flake out on packages.  so i just reinstalled. :)
<nagyv> dgraves: the problem is that it will be hard to convince my friend to stick to Linux :(
<jneves> dgraves: did you do a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in the end of the upgrade?
<raul> How to assign Win Key with K menu?
<gsuveg> raul: within system settins > keyboard shortcuts
<julle> is there any good ftp client which supports implicit ssl on login WITH Gui?
<omar> alguien me podria ayudar con una explicaciones de un repositorio ?
<trappist> !es | omar
<ubotu> omar: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<trappist> or was that portugese
<omar> ok gracias :D
<Admiral_Chicago> trappist: you were right
<trappist> Admiral_Chicago: thanks :)
<Vladdy> brb
<raul> But it must be a combination of Win with some other i mean with Win key alone
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run, i have 3 pages to write in one hour
<nagyv> how can I solve the dependency problems shown by apt-get check? (just doing breezy2dapper upgrade)
<dinosaur-rus> nagyv: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<ubuntu_> can I put grub on something other than hd0, then get my already existing grub at hd0 to redirect to my ubuntu's grub?
<fdoving> ubuntu_: that is possible. don't ask how.
<ubuntu_> fdoving: why now?
<ubuntu_> fdoving: why not?
<fdoving> ubuntu_: i'm to busy to answer :|
<fdoving> that's why.
<ubuntu_> fdoving: ok
<ubuntu_> fdoving: well I'll just tell kubuntu to install to (hd0,9) and worry about getting the grub at hd0 to load the next grub
<ubuntu_> fdoving: actually I guess I don't even need 2 grubs. I'll just tell the grub at hd0 about the kernel I have on my new ubuntu partition
<fdoving> ubuntu_: correct, you only need one.
<ubuntu_> fdoving: I'll just tell kubuntu to put grub at (hd0,9) so that it doesn't clobber the existing one at hd0
<ubuntu_> fdoving: thanks for confirming my idea, I know you are busy
<fdoving> ubuntu_: i think you can tell it to not install grub at all.. if you want to.
<ubuntu_> fdoving: I don't see such a thing in this new simple 6 step graphical installer (perhaps in breezy you could, I see to remember in breezy being able to do an install that looked very much like the old debian installer, ncurses-style with lots of options)
<fdoving> ubuntu_: you can still get that, but you need the alternate install cd.
<dinosaur-rus> http://dougbarton.us/images/supercoder.jpg
<julle> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<aleksante> !skins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> !kde|skins
<ubotu> skins: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<aleksanteri> ...
<aleksanteri> !kde|installing-skins
<wildchild> can someone be so nice, and try to listen if my radio is working? http://193.77.169.220:8012/amarok
<ubotu> installing-skins: KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<abattoir> aleksanteri: what do you want to 'skin' ?
<aleksanteri> i want to install a skin
<abattoir> aleksanteri: try System Settings->Look and feel(i think)
<abattoir> aleksanteri: what sort of a 'skin' ?
<aleksanteri> a theme
<abattoir> aleksanteri: do you already have it? where did you get it
<abattoir> aleksanteri: kde has different components which can be themed
<aleksanteri> i got it from kde-look
<abattoir> aleksanteri: got a link?
<aleksanteri> yeah
<aleksanteri> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33522
<abattoir> wildchild: mp3 ?
<wildchild> abattoir: yes..
<abattoir> wildchild: works :)
* abattoir is listening to Korpiklaani - Happy Little Boozer from frojnd's mp3's [Amarok] 
<wildchild> are u listening?
<wildchild> hehe
<wildchild> kewl
<abattoir> (i generally wouldn't do it)
<wildchild> what's the bitrate
<abattoir> but still
<abattoir> wildchild: amarok says 192... and it stopped now
<abattoir> aleksanteri: ok, it's not a theme by itself...
<abattoir> aleksanteri: its a mod for an existing theme
<aleksanteri> i know
<wildchild> I have to cut bitrate
<abattoir> aleksanteri: you should already have lipstik installed
<juke71> hey
<wildchild> i only have 28kB/s uploads..
<abattoir> aleksanteri: follow the instructions inside the archive
<juke71> WILDCHILD
<wildchild> helo
<aleksanteri> so i need to extract it? oh :P
<wildchild> :)
<marco__> hello, what is the program I should use to copy ISO images to CD/DVD ?
<Admiral_Chicago> marco__: k3b
<marco__> thank you
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<ibert> hi! wich program creates  ~/.local ?
<trappist> ibert: looks like kde in general
<ibert> trappist: thanks. I also think so, but I was unsure. I'm searching for dirs, which need not to be backuped..
<julle> any1 that uses yakuake and can help me getting transparent yakuake window
<mefisto__> Can't get to desktop after login. after editing xorg.conf to use vesa driver, I started x, everything was fine. After restarting, I just get a plain brown desktop with a grey box in the upper left corner after login
<aleksanteri> well i guess i don't have time for modding a theme :P
<teja> hai all
<aleksanteri> anyone knows a link to a vista theme? :D can't find one at kde-look
<teja> alek wher`ar` u
<aleksanteri> i am here :P
<teja> ok iam :t
<kkathman> alexicon:  I cant imagine why you cant find them..they are all over the place in kde-look
<kkathman> oops that was for aleksanteri
<aleksanteri> :P
<alexicon> <_<
<aleksanteri> i can only find screenshots
<kkathman> you have to install them - the instructions are given
<aleksanteri> ahh found one :D
<mefisto__> anyone know why I can't get to desktop after login?
<julle> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<teja> no why
<ubuntu> test
<ubuntu> how install firefox?
<aleksanteri> apt-get install firefox
<cloakable> ubuntu: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<aleksanteri> forgot sudo :P
<cloakable> Indeed :)
* aleksanteri bangs his head
* cloakable helps?
<aleksanteri> ow
<cloakable> :P
<begineer> hi
<begineer> I've got problem with freepascal
<begineer> I extracted it
<begineer> run install.sh
<begineer> instaled in home folder
<begineer> open it
<begineer> write a program
<mefisto__> can someone help me with my login problem?
<begineer> a when i try to compile it
<ibert> mefisto__: whats your problem?
<begineer> fpc was crashed and msg me
<begineer> Fatal: Can't find unit System
<mefisto__> after editing xorg.conf to use vesa driver, I started x, everything was fine. After restarting, I just get a plain brown desktop with a grey box in the upper left corner after login
<begineer> what is it??
<begineer> oh I installed fpc in normal user no root
<begineer> i forgot to say it
<ibert> mefisto__: this is not a login problem, but a X problem... brown desktop? are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<aleksanteri> begineer: yesh, add sudo to the beginning of the command
<aleksanteri> so you get the "root rights"
<mefisto__> ubuntu has the problem.
<begineer> so sudo ./install.sh
<begineer> yes?
<aleksanteri> yeah
<aleksanteri> no
<aleksanteri> sudo sh ./install.sh
<aleksanteri> :P
<ibert> mefisto__: I'm not sure, but it sound like a gnome problem..
<begineer> i'll try it :)
<ibert> mefisto__: sorry. can't help you on that.
<aleksanteri> the sh command is the sh installing command
<mefisto__> ok, thanks anyway ibert
<aleksanteri> and sudo gives you the rights to do it
<mefisto__> am I right in thinking gnome needs less system resources than kde?
<ariel> alguien que hable espa;ol
<B-Minus> hello
<B-Minus> i can read fotos from my eos 400 cam with digikam as root but not with normal user, what can i do ?
<begineer> I've got next problem :X
<begineer> when i write
<begineer> sudo sh ./install.sh
<begineer> terminal msg me
<begineer> Install prefix (/usr or /usr/local)  [/usr/local] :
<aleksanteri> hmmm
<begineer> i wrote /usr/local/
<Vladdy> that's ok :O
<aleksanteri> have you set the current directory with cd?
<begineer> and the error is
<ariel> alguien que me pueda ayudar!!!!!!
<begineer> ./install.sh: line 76: cd: /home/begineer/New: No such file or directory
<aleksanteri> so cd is set
<aleksanteri> are you sure that /home/begineer/New exists?
<aleksanteri> konqueror /home/begineer/New exists
<aleksanteri> konqueror /home/begineer/New
<jongt> anyone know why 915resolution wouldnt be working after changing xorg.conf and /etc/default/915resolution??
<Vladdy> because you messed up? :O
<aleksanteri> lol
<fdoving> jongt: do you get error messages?
<Antok> hi!
<Antok> the order in the bootup scripts is:checkroot before of lvm, it would be possible run it after of lvm? In addition I would set up swap over lvm too
<jongt> fdoving, xserver and kde start fine, just in 1024x768 resolution and not 1280x768.  Xorg.0.log says 1280x768 isnt a mode setting
<jongt> which is making me think 915resolution isnt doing its job
<Vladdy> try 1280x800 :O
<fdoving> jongt: it's not, i've never heard of 1280x768.
<aleksanteri> i've g2g <_< bbl
<jongt> 915resolution -l tells me 1280x768
<jongt> and thats what my rez is on winxp
<jongt> i think it has to do with edgy i dunno tho
<jongt> 915resolution is in the runlevel
<Vladdy> err
<Vladdy> 915resolution sounds to me like a framebuffer tool
<Vladdy> not for x.org :O
<Vladdy> are you sure you have the correct drivers for X.org, not vesa?
<otaku-san> Ok I haven't upgraded to edgy yet...and Feisty is already around the corner...but mainly I haven't because of various hiccups such as Automatix not working.  If I were to install automatix 2 and then upgrade...I shouldn't have problems correct?
<Vladdy> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<B-Minus> i can read fotos from my eos 400 cam with digikam as root but not with normal user, what can i do ?
<marco__> I'm having problems copying ISO to DVD. I'm using K3b and it gives me always an error: wrong media type or problem with media.
<Vladdy> B-Minus: permissions not good then ;-)
<Antok> any tool to modifying rc levels?
<B-Minus> Vladdy: yes but where can i change them .. is there some group this user needs to be in ?
<jongt> Vladdy, im i810 drivers
<jongt> 915resolution enables larger res's than stored in vbios
<Vladdy> Antok: /etc/inittab and /etc/rc?.d I think kde has some stuff for it in "system settings"
<otaku-san> Vladdy: thanks for that, m8
<faLUCE> Hi.. A simple question: I want to start icewm after booting, without a password. is there a way to do it?
<amitron> I have printer problems here. (Kubuntu 6.10)
<Vladdy> B-Minus: what groups are you in then? Easiest to see is with "groups" in shell.
<Vladdy> faLUCE: yes :-) next question
<faLUCE> vladdy: the answer please:)
<Vladdy> !doesn't work > amitron
<Vladdy> faLUCE: longer answer: depends on how you log in, default is with kdm in kubuntu :O you can configure that in system settings -> advanced -> login screen (or something)
<B-Minus> tommy@tommy-laptop:~/downloads/firefox$ groups
<B-Minus> tommy adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<B-Minus> those
<amitron> I have an EPSON Stylus Photo RX520 which is SUPPOSED to be in Gutenprint, but it's not.
<marco__> Anyone knows other cd/dvd copier program? I'm using k3b but i'm having problems
<faLUCE> let's try vladdy
<Vladdy> B-Minus: how do you access the camera then?
<B-Minus> Vladdy: its PTP, when i start digikam i can read the files and download with root
<B-Minus> but with normal user it says it cant connect to the cam
<B-Minus> i use USB
<Vladdy> B-Minus: what program are you using then to access it?
<B-Minus> digikam
<Vladdy> B-Minus: plug it in, access camera, and then show me output of cat /proc/mounts (in pastebin)
<Vladdy> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<B-Minus> access with root ?
<Vladdy> yeah
<B-Minus> Vladdy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36453/
<Vladdy> B-Minus: is that with camera attached? :S
<B-Minus> yes
<_kai> I have a question, I just installed a program its not in the menu, how do I find it?
<fdoving> _kai: a kde program?
<Vladdy> B-Minus: is there something like camera in /dev ?
<_kai> im not sure
<faLUCE> great Vladdy... now I want to configure icewm as the default desktop: which is the file which I have to change?
<fdoving> _kai: what program?
<_kai> its called junior-typing when I installed it thru aptitude
<Vladdy> faLUCE: by default it will boot the last desktop you logged in with
<Vladdy> iirc
<mducharme> is there a way in the graphical package manager to install a specific version of a package (ie. downgrade)?
<Vladdy> not sure for auto-login
<B-Minus> Vladdy: nope :)
<fdoving> _kai: that's actually a package that will install 4 other programs. tipptrainer, typespeed, gtypist and xletters.
<faLUCE> well, but I need that it boots always with icewm: which is the config file?
<_kai> It did do that but I don't know where to find it to use it
<inkwell> composite manager keeps crashing....anyone had this problem?
<Vladdy> inkwell: kde's composite manager?
<inkwell> yes
<amitron> Where do I get a driver for the printer Epson Stylus Photo RX520?
<Vladdy> !google
<ubotu> Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<Vladdy> :p
<amitron> I searched there like mad
<tsdgeos> amitron: tried linuxprinting?
<tsdgeos> amitron: probably you DON'T need one as it's already installed by cups or foomatic
<_kai> fdoving: So I can't use the program in kde?
<amitron> tsdgeos: No, It's not
<kkathman> amitron:  I assume you went directly to the Epson web site also?
<amitron> Erh, no
<kkathman> I'd try that
<amitron> Okay, thanks
<fdoving> _kai: sure, install the debian-menu system 'sudo aptitude install menu' then run 'kbuildsycoca' then use the kmenu -> debian menu.
<tsdgeos> amitron: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Photo_RX520
<tsdgeos> install gutenprint package
<harmental> does anybody know why the rendering of the OO.org suite is not good?
<olegfink> hi you all
<_kai> fdoving: where do I run kbuildsycoca?
<_kai> I have the menu already
<Vladdy> B-Minus: I'm not sure how the program communicates with the camera
<olegfink> when I used to run kubuntu my radeon x300 worked with dri using 'radeon' driver
<amitron> tsdgeos: I checked on Epson and Gutenprint websites. Turns out neither of them have a driver for my printer.
<olegfink> can anyone give me such an xorg.conf?
<fdoving> _kai: ah.. then you don't need to run kbuildsycoca.. you'll find the programs in the debian submenu iirc.
<tsdgeos> amitron: have you read the page i posted? it seems quite clear for me it WORKS
<_kai> I dont have a sub menu iirc, I have the debian: help, wine, apps, and xshells
<amitron> tsdgeos: I looked at it. There is no driver, though. I have Gutenprint. I checked via the CUPS web-interface AND System Settings
<kath> Allo!!
<Vladdy> bbs
<Vladdy> *g0ne*
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<fdoving> _kai: can you find something under debian -> apps?
<_kai> fdoving: Nothing that resembles a typing program
<salambander> What are you looking for, _kai?
<fdoving> _kai: hmm.. i'd suggest installing 'ktouch' then.
<_kai> I installes a typing programming
<_kai> I got Junior-typing
<_kai> ktouch eh?
<salambander> tuxtype is cute, if a little childish. ktouch is a bit boring...
<salambander> But it's more advanced
<_kai> fdoving: Thanx, its installing some additional Libs in my edutainment lol
<_kai> Awsome, Im workin on my typion skillz for prgramming
<_kai> typing skills
<_kai> As You can see I cant type
<salambander> ha ha, me too. I got tuxtype and ktouch this morning.
<salambander> up to 30 w/m
<_kai> That was fast
<salambander> but then, I'm cheating. I only use three fingers on each hand. better than one...
<_kai> Well Im doin ig cus Im studying being a java programmed and I think it would be a damned gud thung to tknow
<BluesKaj> hey gents , I'm installing beryl and I'm trying to create a file : To create the login entry, create a new file /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop and make it look like this:
<BluesKaj> however, the file I'm creating be it text or otherwise doesn't let me write to it
<salambander> Yeah, I started java, keep meaning to continue. Lady here, Blueskaj, if ya don't mind. Anyone know where I can get an IDE for Java, Perl, C++ and Unix?
<_kai> salambander: I love java soo much as a language, I m takinng my cert class early next year for java 5
<_kai> After that Im goin for my MySQL cert
<_kai> ..Im thinking about a linux admin cert too
<salambander> I liked it too. But after you've done Java Python annoys the crap outta u
<_kai> I've never done pythin
<BluesKaj> salambander, http://www.scripts.com/
<_kai> My teacher was like only go after Strongly typed laanguages
<salambander> don't bother. It's like Java, in fact the code is almost identical, but it compiles and runs line by frikking line
<_kai> oh it sequential
<salambander> Thanks blueskaj
<_kai> OOP all the way baby
<salambander> whoot!
<_kai> go get this book
<_kai> Deitel & Deitel 7e
<BluesKaj> I'm installing beryl and I'm trying to create a file : To create the login entry, create a new file /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop and make it look like this: however, the file I'm creating be it text or otherwise doesn't let me write to it
<_kai> Its the BEST book for java
<_kai> its 100+ dollars but its well worth the money
<salambander> Mmmm... I'm a bit strapped for cash at the moment, so I'd rather stick to free online tuts, but I'll keep it in mind
<_kai> I have to go tho
<_kai> I have an interview in a few
<_kai> Keep it pimpin'
<salambander> Good luck!
<salambander> hee hee, pimpin' *bounces hydraulics*
<ubuntu_> I've booted the kubuntu live cd as partition magic was resizing my drive C and failed half way - cant mount the ntfs partition as the file table is probably b0rked - any ideas on how to repair the table from linux/dos (as i cant put windows on without removing this one which is b0rked)
<ubuntu_> I've booted the kubuntu live cd as partition magic was resizing my drive C and failed half way - cant mount the ntfs partition as the file table is probably b0rked - any ideas on how to repair the table from linux/dos (as i cant put windows on without removing this one which is b0rked)
<BluesKaj> I'm trying to create a file : /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop. Problem is, a file with a name can't be written to .... any ideas ?
<salambander> Hmm...sorry ubuntu, I'm a bit of a newb at Unix/linux coding so I can't help ya
<BluesKaj> that name
<inetpro> ubotu: !repeat | BluesKaj
<ubotu> BluesKaj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<BluesKaj> ubuntu, DL GParted Live cd partitioner.. it's much safer than PM and you may be able to rescue the c drive contents
<kestas> i installed gimpshop but when i try to open it all i get is gimp with the gimpshop splashscreen
<inetpro> BluesKaj: how is it that you go about to create /usr/share/xsessions/xgl.desktop?
<kestas> anyone know what i am talking about?
<inetpro> BluesKaj: the directory /usr/share/xsessions/ is owned by root
<sirk> how do I change the standard kde web browser?
<Vladdy> sirk: in system settings somewhere
<sirk> well, I cant find anything
<fdoving> sirk: system settings -> default applications -> webbrowser
<sirk> also in kubuntu?
<salambander> Hmm... Do you want to change completely or just personalise it?
<sirk> because many programs open konqueror when I click a http link
<sirk> although I am using gnome and firefox
<sirk> that's why I'm asking how to change the standard web browser for kde
<salambander> I mean, do you want to change from firefox to say, Opera or...Change certain settings on firefox?
<sirk> no, I want  to change it from konqueror to firefox only.
<sirk> I think most gnome apps start firefox well
<sirk> but some apps start konqueror
<sirk> that's my problem
<fdoving> sirk: system settings -> default applications -> webbrowser, set that to firefox.
<sirk> already done...
<BluesKaj> sirk, sys/settings/default apps/
<BluesKaj> oops
<inetpro> sirk: open konquerer and click on Settings -> Configure Konquerer
<BluesKaj> any ideas ... beryl: No composite extension...I've changed this several times according to advice from differnt advisory sites, but no commands seem to make any differnce , beryl is still a no show
<inetpro> sirk: then File Assosi... open text then choose html and change the app preference
<der_lunz> beryl doesn't work without the composite extension. no show.
<arsenal_> elo elo witam was wszystkich :)
<Zamber> elo ziom :D
<fdoving> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<arsenal_> mam pytanie czy jest mi w stanie ktos pomoc?
<PhinnFort> !pl
<PhinnFort> ffs
<arsenal_> chodzi o blueconnecta
<Zamber> fdoving how did you know we are polish :p
<fdoving> Zamber: vodoomagic :)
<PhinnFort> lol
<Zamber> thought so :p
<salambander> dzien dobry! Please forgive spelling
<PhinnFort> is there some website with new splash screens?
<fdoving> Zamber: /whois zamber
<Zamber> oh yeah :P
<gebruiker> kubuntu
<Zamber> freenode has some spoof service?
<Zamber> any* :P
<Zamber> !spoof
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spoof - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vladdy> brb
<fdoving> Zamber: yes, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Zamber> thx ;)
<salambander> ...*is lost*
<|WAL|> where can I get JRE 1.5 or 1.6 in Kubuntu repositories?
<fdoving> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<r2> I installed kubuntu 6.10 and now windows leave traces when I drag them and letters
<r2> any idea where I can find info about it?
<|WAL|> fdoving: where is the multiverse?
<Zamber>  /nick Zamber_
<Zamber_>  /msg nickserv link Zamber maska1
<fdoving> Zamber_: change your password.
<Zamber_> I know
<der_lunz> r2: try to look if the xorg driver is ok.
<Zamber_> one sec xD
<fdoving> !multiverse | |wal|
<ubotu> |wal|: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<r2> the gears in glxgears look pretty nice, does this mena the xorg driver works fuiine&
<|WAL|> fdoving: does this not cover it: deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse main updates security
<r2> fine*
<fdoving> |WAL|: updates and security does not exist.
<r2> by the way I installed fxglr but this didn't help much I think
<|WAL|> fdoving: ok thanks, I think I got it
<fdoving> r2: open a konsole session and run 'glxinfo | grep -i rendering' - does it say Yes ?
<Zamber> changed :P
<elt0n_afk> hi everybody
<r2> says Yes
<elt0n_afk> i have an input file witch should be reformated
<elt0n_afk> its something like that:
<fdoving> r2: then it works.
<elt0n_afk> <blablablba><asd>asd<asdad>TheTextThatIWant
<r2> but I stiil have those traces and the letters go...eehh...blurry when I scroll
<der_lunz> r2: could it be a hardware issue, my laptop had that once
<elt0n_afk> so i thought i could use gawk to get the test after the last > but i dont know how
<elt0n_afk> because i never used awk before
<fdoving> elt0n_afk: can you explain more in detail how this should work?
<der_lunz> r2: otherwise search the web, about issues with your gfx driver
<r2> I searched through the forums but found nothing...thanks anyways
<elt0n_afk> fdoving: yes.i have an input file and it was a html file, i used cat and cut to get this format but now i got a problem! not all lines are equal. some lines have 4 tags bevore my text starts and some have 5 tags bevor the text starts
<elt0n_afk> fdoving: so i want to read from the end of the line to the first appeareance of >
<elt0n_afk> with a bash script
<fdoving> elt0n_afk: are there tags after your text?
<elt0n_afk> no
<sercik> ciao a tutti!!
<der_lunz> r2: have you tried the xorg vesa driver to rule out such problems?
<fdoving> elt0n_afk: then you can use 'rev' to reverse the line, and use evertyhign before the first <, and then rev again to get it in the proper order.
<elt0n> fdoving: ah thx
<elt0n> thats what i want
<fdoving> elt0n: an example: echo '<foo><bar>zoo'|rev|cut -d '>' -f1|rev
<r2> no, I haven't
<r2> should I?
<r2> I read too much opinions against using vesa drivers (I have ati by the way)
<Zamber> fdoving is there any time limit before I can register my cloack?
<fdoving> elt0n: note, you cut a reversed <, (>).
<fdoving> Zamber: no idea.
<Zamber> :P
<Zamber> the faq says nothing about it
<der_lunz> r2: try a low resolution like 1024x768 to be sure. the vesa driver isn't really fast, but works on almost every card.
<elt0n> fdoving: thx i wil try
<chopin|pc> how do i tell grub to boot a cd?
<elt0n> fdoving: it seems that stdin ist too long for rev or something like that
<fdoving> elt0n: hm?
<elt0n> fdovin: rev: stdin: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<chopin|pc> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<r2> ok, ill give it a try
<r2> don't think it's the best way out though
<r2> it's all the same ^(((
<fdoving> elt0n: try to add cut -A before the first rev.
<elt0n> ok
<der_lunz> no it isn't , but in any case you know if it was the driver or not.
<fdoving> elt0n: echo '<foo><bar>zoo'|cut -A|rev|cut -d '>' -f1|rev  - maybe?
<der_lunz> then you know how to investigate further
<fdoving> elt0n: I mean 'cat -A'
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> I have just discovered that the i810 driver is completely buggy, anybody has suggestions with what to substitute it with?
<elt0n> fdoving: thx no errors now
<Zamber> how to disable the panel animation (that bloppy title boxes)?
<aleksanteri> where's the look 'n' feel button?
<aleksanteri> sry i am stupid again :P
<kkathman> aleksanteri:  system settings on your kmenu - then appearance
<elt0n> fdoving: i'm afk for a mom
<aleksanteri> ok
<aleksanteri> because i am still looking for a way to install that skin :P
<kkathman> or you can alt-f2 and type kcontrol :)
<fdoving> Zamber: rightclick on the panel -> configure panel -> appearance -> untick 'Enable icon mouseover effects'
<luca> anyone has suggestions?
<Vladdy> luca: a different graphics card? :D
<fdoving> luca: i have no experience with intel cards.. sorry.
<luca> Vladdy, fdoving it is a laptop :(
<Zamber> fdoving thanks ;)
<aleksanteri> ok thx
<Zamber> it will work instantly?
<denven> hi
<denven> can someone help me ? with setting up server
<Zamber> coz my xgl/beryl crashes then that animation shows itself
<luca> the vesa drivers function....kinda....but not for high applications...
<Vladdy> luca: evil :S
<Vladdy> only experience I have with i810 was for writing an embedded client, i810 chipset is horribly evil
<luca> :S fantastic
<wildchild> does anyone uses here amarok shouting (don't know how to set bitrate)
<Vladdy> you can try your luck with google though
<luca> in months looking for solution with the suspension problem, I did NEVER find out that the cuplrit was i810
<luca> I could verily be the first one guy recongnizing the problem
<luca> :S
<wildchild> does anyone uses here amarok shouting (don't know how to set bitrate)
<cloakable> !ayttm
<ubotu> ayttm: Universal Instant Messaging Client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6+34-1 (edgy), package size 1801 kB, installed size 4964 kB
<Vladdy> wildchild: have you tried amarok documentation first? or a simple google on amarok + bitrate + shouting?
<wildchild> nop
<Vladdy> I suggest that first ;-)
<wildchild> nothing usefull :S
<sercik> Hi! someone could explain me hot to stream music on internet with ubuntu? a solution like winamp + shoutcast will be appreciated
<luca> anyone knows where I should file th bug report?
<luca> sercik: I think amarok should be able to
<sercik> ciao luca
<luca> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<sercik> i have amarok installed and working
<sercik> is there some plugin to stream?
<luca> ciao sercik ;)
<luca> uhm I actually dunno...well what i usually do is using media player connectivity, an add-on for firefox
<luca> and set it so that the streams will go into the desired player
<luca> anyone knows where I should file the driver bug anyhow?
<fdoving> luca: http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<luca> fdoving thanks
<luca> I guess they will have to be content with my qualitative description though :(
<vado> Bonsoir tout le monde
<fdoving> !fr | vado
<ubotu> vado: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vado> !fr yourself
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr yourself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<galathalion> how do you share a folder?
<Vladdy> depends on how you want to share it
<galathalion>  on the locan network
<Vladdy> galathalion: with windows?
<galathalion> Vladdy: no.. i have a folder i wanna send to another computer in my home network. i wanna "share" it but dont know how.
<Stardog> uhm... anyone here that may tip me about wich IM client is the most stable in k edgy?
<Vladdy> galathalion: windows pc or linux pc?
<Vladdy> Stardog: kopete is best :-)
<galathalion> Vladdy: well.. this is the kubuntu-channel right?
<Stardog> Vladdy: well, i've been experiencing some aborted filetransfers everytime i try to recieve from winmsn
<Vladdy> yep ;S
<Vladdy> same here, even with sending
<Stardog> aha
<Vladdy> I prefer to put it on some webpage and mail link, easy with scp :-)
<galathalion> Stardog: what about gaim=
<Vladdy> gaim might work
<Stardog> a common thingy ye :)
<Stardog> might try it.
<Vladdy> i like it how kopete integrates with rest of kde programs ;-)
<galathalion> Vladdy: so do you know the answer to my question?
<sercik> I use synaptic to manage package but i have this problem
<Vladdy> galathalion: do both pc's run kubuntu?
<galathalion> Vladdy: no the other one is a mac
<sercik> when i launvh synaptic as user i can't modify but i see cathegorized but when i launch sith sudo synaptic i can't see categories
<kkathman> sercik:  why not use Adept? That is what is suggested.
<Vladdy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<sercik> kkathman: adept is only for standard packages while synaptic search on repositories specified in sources.list!
<sercik> i'd like to have a categorized view in synaptic to search for program to install
<kkathman> sercik:  lol.. no, adept will work with anything in your sources.list as long as you configure it to do so
<sercik> could you help me?
<BluesKaj> anyone using beryl with ATI Xpress200 card ?
<Stardog> and another thing... mozilla mailclient is dead when I try tto fetch mail... nothing happends... not even av failure protocol or something... common problem?
<sercik> in synaptic i can see more packages than in adept
<BluesKaj> it's on board
<robert_> i think i messed up my reopsitories
<faLUCE> Hi. still haven't found a solution for my previous question: I need to find the files which configures the default window manager.....
<robert_> !how to fix repositories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how to fix repositories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stardog> !Mozilla Mail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Mozilla Mail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, which vers of kubuntu ?
<LjL> Ubotu, tell robert_ about repositories | robert_, see the private message from Ubotu
<BluesKaj> !Thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<cloakable> !Tomsrtbt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Tomsrtbt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: 6.06
<kkathman> sercik:  maybe you need to update (sudo apt-get update)
<kkathman> but I assure you that adept runs from the sources.list...just go to view/manage repositories and you should basically see your sources.list file :)
<sercik> i will try
<sercik> but the problem was another
<sercik> i'd like to use synaptic but i can't obtain a categorized lists when i run with root permissions
<kkathman> sercik:  when I go to my kmenu/system/synaptic and click, it prompts for my root password (hence it runs in root) and I see all the categories on the left
<wildchild> Is in edgy possible to set up ftp server?
<wildchild> is it allready installed or do I have to install some package for ftp server?
<sercik> excuse kkathman i see on my kmenu the voice add remove programs is this adept)
<sercik> ?
<kkathman> wildchild:  you would probably have to install it
<kkathman> sercik:  thats the adept-installer
<wildchild> kkathman: maybe u know the name of the package?
<sercik> exact
<kkathman> sercik:  you want the Adept Package Manager or adept-manager
<sercik> but the real adept where is?
<kkathman> wildchild:  try apt-cache search FTP  probably you'll get a few that are in the repos
<kkathman> sercik:  kmenu/system  - top item
<kkathman> wildchild:   probably proftpd will be what you want
<kkathman> but there are others Im sure
<sercik> is this shortcut :kdesu adept_manager?
<kkathman> sercik: It should be on your kmenu under SYSTEM
<kkathman> the very top item
<sercik> ok i have found it
<faLUCE> Hi. still haven't found a solution for my previous question: I need to find the files which configures the default window manager.....
<sercik> is not the very top but i have found
<sercik> adept manager
<sercik> excuse but add remove programs what is?
<kkathman> sercik:  ok, well then you've altered the menu then
<kkathman> add/remove is adept-installer
<sercik> not important
<sercik> excuse me again but the differences?
<sercik> adept-installer is for packager in dvd?
<kkathman> sercik:  adept-manager manages the whole apt environment, while the installer basically installs new programs
<kkathman> or removes them
<galathalion> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kkathman> run them both and you'll see the difference
<aleksante> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<aleksante> :P
<sercik> the problem is that i can see few packages like prevoisly told
<aleksante> btw how do you get the current XOrg version
<aleksante> ?
<kkathman> sercik:  hard to explain  its a very rich search/display interface, perhaps you dont have the checkboxes configured correctly
<sercik> kkathman don't surrender!!
<kkathman> ?
<sercik> please help me if you can!
<sercik> so don't worry about adep_installer
<kkathman> sercik:  when I start the adept manager, I can only tell you that I see a very large list of programs :)
<sercik> now could you explain me only adept_manager
<kkathman> sercik:  yes, when you open the interface... toward the top you will see several check (or X) boxes
<kkathman> sercik:  checking these accordingly, allows you to see the packages you want and exclude others
<sercik> i will return in a minute
<kkathman> sercik:  in my case, all the boxes start out as checked
<kkathman> so I see everything
<kkathman> now if you uncheck, say the box that says "not installed" then your list will get smaller
<jo3> hi
<mbb> how do I change screen resolution from KDE (edgy, gnome install, with KDE base added to try KDE) so far can't find that in menus...
<rag> no dial tone for sudo wvdial
<rag> ?
<rag> please!
<ubuntu_> hola
<sercik> ok i see a list incomprensible
<sercik> alfhabetical order but very much packages
<Zamber> many*
<sercik> if you know what install is ok but is you don't know?
<Zamber> or "a lot of"
<Zamber> it's better that way ^^
<sercik> zamber thanks to correct me
<kkathman> sercik:  there are ways to select or deselect that list
<Zamber> np ;)
<sercik> zamber do you speak italian?
<Zamber> nope
<Zamber> polish ^^
<kkathman> at the far right there is a list of tags, you can click on the ALL tab, and it will show you the various tags available
<Zamber> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Zamber> :D
<kkathman> you can then drag and drop those to the top under Tags I want and Tags I dont want for instance
<sercik> so don't break my ... :))
<LjL> mbb: System Settings / Monitor and Display
<LjL> mbb: doesn't always quite work, but it's definitely there
<sercik> i see on the right three labels smart simple all
<sercik> this could help me?
<kkathman> yes .. select ALL
<kkathman> and do as I instructed above
<sercik> ok i start to understand
<sercik> thank you very much
<kkathman> or you can search for a package at the very top
<kkathman> personally I just do all of my package management from the CLI :)
<sercik> what is CLI?
<kkathman> sercik:  Command Line Interface (the console)
<sercik> i'm stupid excuse!
<kkathman> no, you are learning :)
<kkathman> we all had to learn at one time, sercik :)
<sercik> ok ok not real stupid i'm not stupid!
<sercik> Zamber where are you come here and fight!
<Zamber> woot xD?
* Zamber slaps sercik with a big fish
<Zamber> :P
<sercik> what?
<Zamber> die~~!
<Zamber> xD
<sercik> Zamber i appreciate that you correct me i'd like to improve my english
<Zamber> sercik IRC is one of the best ways to do that
<sercik> yes you're right
<Zamber> ofcourse a real convesation is better :P
<Zamber> well
<Zamber> there are many pros and cons of normal speaking and typing
<sercik> yes zamber
<Zamber> when you type you can think about the sentence and correct it ;)
<sercik> we could use skype
<Zamber> sercik you're using ubuntu, right? :P
<sercik> kubuntu
<sercik> i have abandoned fedora
<Zamber> oh right ^^
<Zamber> I'm also weak in english
<sercik> zamber aht do you mean with ^^
<sercik> what
<Zamber> you must have aspell by default ;)
<Zamber> in your system
<sercik> so?
<Zamber> in Xchat I (dunno nothing about other IRC clients) have a red underline on incorrect words ;)
<sercik> i use konversation now but i will try the other
<Zamber> sercik Xchat is not to pretty :P
<Zamber> but useful ^^
<kkathman> another good IRC client is kvirc
<sercik> i had appreciated that konversation comes intalled preconfigured with ubuntu channel
<Zamber> ;)
<sercik> kkathman are you here?
<kkathman> yes
<Zamber> I did'nt know about it ;)
<sercik> for example in synaptic i have a category multiverse games but i can't find it in adept_manager
<Zamber> I was using Xchat under windows erlier :D
<sercik> also if i search for example quake2 and then properties in adept_manager
<Rob-West> kubuntu is fun
<sercik> he tell about multiverse/games gategory
<Zamber> strange. Try by sudo apt-cache search package-name-or-part-of-it
<Zamber> Rob-West true ;)
<Rob-West> its just like Knoppix
<kkathman> sercik:  type "quake" or "kuake" at the top under search
<kkathman> or
<Zamber> Rob-West not exacly
<Rob-West> its not a similar GUI
<Zamber> Knoppix is a diff. distr
<georgeb> hi, I just saw that there is a rather massive update to X and kde; do you have a link where I can see more details ?
<sercik> kkathman: adept_manager find quake if i search
<Zamber> ofc. based on Debian, just like ubuntu ;)
<kkathman> at the far right, click ALL, and choose the GAMES tag, open it and see all the various categories of games and drag them to the "Tags I want "
<kkathman> sercik:  when I type "quake" at the search line, I find all of the quake files, including quake2
<Zamber> an update? interesting
<Rob-West> i even have Kubuntu Edgy
<sercik> kkathman can i speak one minutes to you in pvt?
<kkathman> sure
<sercik> i will try to explain better
<georgeb> yeah.. I have 82 packages on the update list :) mostly X and kde
<Rob-West> how do i update to KDE 4
<Zamber> it's out already?!
<Rob-West> idk
<Rob-West> oh know its not
<Zamber> is there a way to disable translation searching in sources.list ?
<trappist> kde4 won't be released for a long time, but Rob-West, there are packages in the kubuntu.org repo - I wouldn't install them if I were you, though.  they're like very pre-alpha.
<georgeb> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<georgeb> The second development snapshot of KDE 4 has been released and packages are available for Kubuntu Edgy. These are intended for developers only.
<Zamber> georgeb is there a way to boot 4 seperatly from 3 ?
<aseigo> Zamber: easiest (as in, most foolproof) is to set up a second user and use them
<Zamber> :D thanks aseigo ;)
<Zamber> will try ^^
<georgeb> I haven't tried it; I was looking for info on kubuntu.com about that update, and I saw that announcement :)
<BluesKaj> well, I've come to the concusion that if you want direct rendering and radeon fglrx driver support for ATI cards so that programs like google earth are rendered properly , then Beryl and XGL is out of the question ... at least that's what i have to conclude from my experiments from today
<BluesKaj> tries.
<cloakable> Where are the scripts ofr Konversation stored?
<Zamber> BluesKaj I have ATI and xgl/beryl onboard
<Zamber> works quite good
<trappist> cloakable: looks like /usr/share/apps/kconf_update/
<trappist> cloakable: and/or /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts/
<cloakable> Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Zamber, have you tried to run google earth ?
<buntu> where I can find wine-config script , sidenet don't work
<Zamber> I wanted to run beryl under aiglx but aiglx don't works with fglrx
<cs_> seems i forgot that command to set the default soundcard to my sound blaster live again :S
<Zamber> BluesKaj GE is not booting right for me, dunno why
<Zamber> DRI is enabled
<Zamber> it stops on the initalization window
<BluesKaj> that's what I mean Zamber , the settings for the fglrx drivers in direct rendering 3D  conflicts with settings for Beryl and XGL
<Zamber> gotta get nvidia xD
<BluesKaj> I tried having both , no luck
<BluesKaj> well, til i get an nVidia card I'll leave the eye candy alone for now , Zamber
<mbb> LjL:  System Settings / Monitor and Display - oddly, not in my menus. maybe because this was  gnome install, with just kde-base added?
<LjL> mbb: yes.
<BluesKaj> I prefer being able to use google earth vs beryl
<LjL> mbb: sudo apt-get install kde-guidance, i guess
<_osh> It's either eye-candy or suspend for now isn't it? You can't have both on a laptop?
<galathalion> i have samba installed. what do i do now?
<mbb> LjL: OK, will try that now, thanks.
<Zamber> galathalion man & google
<Zamber> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<BluesKaj> the ATI cards have driver setting conflicts with beryl and google earth and prolly a loyya games
<Zamber> BluesKaj but anyway xgl/beryl works and you can impress some noobs xD
<Zamber> and add something like "Hey! I did it myself! With this hands! Runs only on linux babe :P"
<georgeb> Zamber: I have it on a thinkpad, and I just punch the laptop on the sides and the cube rotates... smack my [think]  pad up :)
<buntu> where can I find "wine-config" auto script
<Zamber> georgeb :D gotta make somethin for mind controlling too :P
<Zamber> !wine-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zamber> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Zamber> buntu is'nt it developed with wine by default ?
<georgeb> hmm.. maybe a webcam with a program that tracks the movements of your hand.. that would be pretty.. spooky :)
<buntu> no
<Zamber> buntu $ sudo apt-cache search wine-config
<Hawkwind> apt-cache search does *not* need to be done with sudo
<Zamber> and make sure that you have wine repos in your sources.list
<Zamber> Hawkwind sorry, my mistake ;)
<Zerb_Riss> man, is there ANYWHERE online that talks about customizing KDE?
* Zamber is going to install kde4 ^^
<aseigo> Zerb_Riss: customizing in which way?
<aseigo> Zerb_Riss: the look/feel? settings and configurations? both? neither? =)
<Zerb_Riss> look/feel
* cloakable wishes Zamber luck :)
<Zamber> thanks ^^
<georgeb> Zamber: may the force be with you :)
<cloakable> :)
<Zerb_Riss> customizing settings in KDE is easy and awesome
<Zamber> !kde4
<ubotu> For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<cloakable> Zamber: May the swartz be with you :)
<Zerb_Riss> but I cna't figure out how to do anything else, like make the taskbar transparent and track desktop changes so it always appears right
<Zamber> swartz is black in german :P
<Zamber> I did'nt got this one xD
<Zamber> ohh xD
<Zamber> cosmic balls?
<georgeb> Zamber: May the schwartz be with you!  :)
<georgeb> Zamber: spaceballs http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094012/quotes
<Zamber> yah :P
<Zamber> I'm used to the polish translation of this one ;P
<RawSewage> question about multiple desktop:  I click another desktop, but I still see all the apps from all desktops in my Taskbar
<RawSewage> How do I stop that
<jonathan_> hey all can anybody help me with a problem im having
<eilker> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
* aleksante needs help again
<aleksante> "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<LjL> RawSewage: right click taskbar, configure, "show windows from all desktops"
<LjL> Ubotu, tell aleksante about build-essential | aleksante, see the private message from Ubotu
<RawSewage> LjL, ty
<Dannilion> Can anyone help me? NdisWrapper crashes my kubuntu, both versions 1.28 and 1.31 :( What could be causing it?
<aleksanteri> ok thx
<aleksanteri> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<jonathan_> im using the adept manager to install vmware player but i closed out of the windows while it was downloading and i didnt get a chance to configure it and it still has the manager locked how can i get it unlocked
<jonathan_> any suggestions
<aleksanteri> wov i found it with apt-cache
<jonathan_> can anybody help me
<_osh> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jonathan_> im using the adept manager to install vmware player but i closed out of the windows while it was downloading and i didnt get a chance to configure it and it still has the manager locked how can i get it unlocked
<jonathan_> also every time i log in something keeps locking the adept manager
<zorglu_> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<zorglu_> jonathan_: try that
<jonathan_> will do thanks guys
<Dannilion> why does modprobing ndiswrapper cause my entire system to lock?
<zorglu_> Dannilion: because there is a bug :)
<jonathan_> thanks guys it worked
<Dannilion> okay... how do I fix the bug to get my wireless card to work?
<Dannilion> I don't want to have to downgrade to dapper, install ndiswrapper and then upgrade to edgy
<jonathan_> dude
<jonathan_> same thing happened to me
<jonathan_> i gave up with ndiswrapper and got a pcimcia wifi card
<Dannilion> Haven't got that option at the moment :(
<jonathan_> i got lucky with my wifi card lol
<Dannilion> it worked fine in a dapper/edgy upgrade, but this time I installed edgy from the DVD
<jonathan_> its serves 2 purposes for me
<jonathan_> i dunno im still a linux noob
<Dannilion> I was asking zorglu_ how to fix the bug :)
<^itch> hello guys
<zorglu_> Dannilion: zorglu_ doesnt know :)
<Dannilion> does it still exist in fiesty? :D
<jonathan_> ill ttyl guys thanks for the help
<BluesKaj> where's the kde equivalent for this: ?   Go to System->Preferences->Sessions, click the "Startup Programs" tab, click the "Add" button
<^itch> Can somebody pls help me with a wireless network adaptor configuration? I can`t figure it out how to tell to the adaptor to use WAP2
<sercik> i can't play rtsp://live.r101.it/redundant/r101.rm
<judgen> how do i get deinterlaced to work in kopete?
<sercik> someone could help me?
<sercik> i have also real player installed
<DaSkreech> Adept_update froze after an update :-(
<DaSkreech> whois canllaith
<jonathan_> 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<jonathan_> try that command dask
<jonathan_> it will finish installing the last pkg and then unlock adept
<jonathan_> let me know if it works
<DaSkreech> Well really I just wanted to know if anyone else had that happen :)
<aseigo> BluesKaj: open konqi, under the Go menu select Autostart, right click -> new -> link to application
* aseigo would love to see a control panel for this instead, but nobody has written one yet
<DaSkreech> jonathan_: I think it had installed them all. It froze where it should say quit
<BluesKaj> ok thx, aseigo
<jonathan_> interesting
<jonathan_> trying doing a hard reboot
<bXi> hah you win
<bXi> vista made me go kubuntu permanent
<jonathan_> lol
<jonathan_> call me crazy i like vista
<bXi> after 1 hour i was sick of it
<DaSkreech> Best OS Microsoft has made
* cloakable dislikes the hardware requirements :P
<sercik> the best in win98se
<cloakable> DaSkreech: talk about setting a low bar :P
<jonathan_> lol
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Go Menu?
<DaSkreech> cloakable: Hey. I didn't set it
<jonathan_> i have my login screen on here looking like the msft login screen on xp
<bXi> after trying to install flash for firefox i couldnt start firefox no more
<bXi> i couldnt use total commander normally
<georgeb> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bXi> couldnt write its configs to where it wanted because of "security"
<jonathan_> that is interesting
* cloakable could setup a Vista clone with 256MB RAM, a 400MHz CPU, and a okay 3d card, and get 20-30fps
<aseigo> DaSkreech: in konqi there is a menu called 'Go'
<jonathan_> i cant wait or it to come out except one thing that turns me off is the price
<DaSkreech> aseigo: What's it beside?
<jonathan_> lol honestly u need 1 gb to runn smoothly
<BluesKaj> aseigo, Go menu ? where is that ...don't see one in konq
<georgeb> !totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<_osh> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<aseigo> location, view, edit, go
<jonathan_> anybody know of any websites with the best list of commands
<^itch> Can somebody pls help me with a wireless network adaptor configuration? I can`t figure it out how to tell to the adaptor to use WAP2. Please help
<stephen> hello?
<jonathan_> anybody know how i can hit ok when a package has me read through an eula
<jonathan_> stephen pm
<jonathan_> me
<georgeb> sercik: try the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods#head-02313c026706d5aca8b8b8f2a8a93e02727a1697
<stephen> hello...
<jonathan_> stephen go to internet on the k menu and on the bottom there should be a wireless lan utility
<jonathan_> it should allow u to specify which connection u wanna usws
<DaSkreech> jonathan_: Don't do it in adept
<jonathan_> y not
<jonathan_> what command line do i use
<jonathan_> im a linux noob lol when it comes to commands
<_osh> What's a good size for /boot? 100M?
<jonathan_> dask what command line do i use to install vmwareplayer
<zorglu_> jonathan_: ask you questions
<zorglu_> _osh: there is no response to such question
<mc__> _osh: yeah 100m is enoug,50m would long too
<bXi> _osh: the gentoo default is 32mb
<jonathan_> im trying to install vmwareplayer using adept manager but for some reaon i have to hit ok in an emulated shell
<zorglu_> hehe :)
<jonathan_> what button do i use to hit that
<zorglu_> _osh: people got a lot of answers tho :)
<zorglu_> jonathan_: install it without adept
<jonathan_> u saying dowload it
<zorglu_> jonathan_: what is the package name
<_osh> I'm playing with raid/lvm and need something that will keep me out of trouble. Been a while since I had a look at a bzImage-kernel... :-/
<jonathan_> vmwareplayer
<zorglu_> jonathan_: ok type "sudo apt-get install vmwareplayer" in a terminal
<_osh> 100M seems a bit overkill but it's not much out of a 250GB drive.
<jonathan_> already tried that
<jonathan_> it cant find the package
<_osh> Thanks for your opinions.
<zorglu_> !tab | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zorglu_> jonathan_: then find the name of the package
<jonathan_> i also have vmware server and i dont know how to install the rpm
<georgeb> vmware-player
<zorglu_> jonathan_: it is given in adept
<jonathan_> got it
<jonathan_> ty
<zorglu_> jonathan_: ok type "sudo apt-get install vmware-player" in a terminal
<jonathan_> that is the player not the server version though
<jonathan_> im lost i tried searching in adept but vmware server didnt come up
<zorglu_> jonathan_: put the nick of the personn you talk to at the begining of the sentence, this make the conversation much easier to follow
<georgeb> jonathan_: well.. you asked for vmware player :); try the command from zorglu_ for vmware player
<jonathan_> zorglu: that is the player not the server version though
<zorglu_> jonathan_: as georgeb said :)
<zorglu_> !tab | jonathan_
<georgeb> jonathan_: for vmware server, go in the folder where you dowloaded it and run rpm -ivh [file name here] 
<ubotu> jonathan_: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<vontux> does anyone in here have experience purchasing external hd enclosures that are ubuntu compatiable out of the box?
<jonathan_> i am
<zorglu_> vontux: what do you mean by 'enclosures' in external hd enclosures
<jonathan_> ill brb need to restart my machine
<vontux> zorglu_: yes
<georgeb> jonathan_: after that, go in a console and type vmware[tab] [tab]  to see a list of all vmware* commands you have to run; for the server you'll have to run vmware-config.pl or something
<zorglu_> vontux: ? by enclosures, you mean 'yes' ? :)
<vontux> zorglu_: yes, hd external usb 2.0 enclosures
<zorglu_> vontux: ok ok :) what is a 'enclosures' here ?
<vontux> zorglu_: http://www.compusa.com/products/product_info.asp?pfp=cat3&product_code=316123&Pn=2_5_inch_USB_2_0_External_Hard_Drive_Enclosure
<vontux> that is an example of one
<zorglu_> lookin
<max_> anyone know if there are going to be any major diffrences in Fiesty Fawn?
<zorglu_> vontux: this is a plain hard drive, no ?
<kkathman> max_ depends on your definition of "major"
<vontux> zorglu_: it allows you to put a normally internal hard drive into it and use it externally
<zorglu_> vontux: ah ok, i got it :)
<max_> anything at all?
<zorglu_> vontux: ok usb disk obey to a standard and are fully supported by ubuntu
<zorglu_> vontux: i got 2 usb drives. the 'enclosure' part is irrelevant for the os/ubuntu
<vontux> zorglu_: ok, well I know that, but I have another enclosure that is not linux compatible
<vontux> zorglu_: the one I currently own only works in windows
<_osh> I enjoy the new boot. The symlinked unintuitive thing that is there now is easy but naming which services depend on each other is a much sweeter way of doing it. Imho.
<zorglu_> vontux: you have a usb disk which is not compatible with linux ?
<_osh> In Feisty that is...
<zorglu_> vontux: ah ok well you are the first one i hear having problem reading usb drive
<eilker> sudo  /etc/init.d/cups status  // how can i see cups status ??
<vontux> zorglu_: correct, an enclosure
<zorglu_> vontux: the enclosure part is not relevant here :) only the protocol exported via usb
<vontux> zorglu_: then why do I have an enclosure that only works in windows?
<zorglu_> vontux: that i dont know. the only thing i can say is that you are the first one i hear about
<Rob-West> can someone help me change my clock so it doesnt display military time
<zorglu_> !clock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_osh> !time
<zorglu_> hmm im sure the bot know about this
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
<vontux> zorglu_: ok, well one more question, if a piece of hardware is mac os x compatible is it more likely than not linux compatible?
<Rob-West> http://img365.imageshack.us/img365/6348/snapshot1xa5.png
<Rob-West> the time is showing 17:17pm i want it to say 5:17pm
<jonathan_> how do i install rpms
<vontux> jonathan: you'd have to convert them to .deb files
<jonathan_> how do i do that
<zorglu_> vontux: no definitive answer to that. it is more 'if it is a common pc hardware, it is more likely to be linux compatible'
<jonathan_> or is there a program to do that
<vontux> let me google for the converter one moment jonathan....
<Rob-West> alien -d file.rom
<jonathan_> thanks
<_osh> Rob-West: What's this am/pm stuff. The clock goes from 00:00 to 23:59. Easy as that. :-)
<Rob-West> rpm*
<LjL> Rob-West: right click on the clock, "Time and date format", "Times and dates", "Time format"
<LjL> _osh: it can go to 23:60 sometimes
<georgeb> jonathan_: after that, go in a console and type vmware[tab] [tab]  to see a list of all vmware* commands you have to run; for the server you'll have to run vmware-config.pl or something
<_osh> LjL: How? Leap-seconds?
<vontux> jonathan_: http://www.debianadmin.com/install-rpm-files-in-debian-and-ubuntu.html
<LjL> _osh: yeah
<_osh> LjL: That's got to be quite rare. Rare enough that most people can just count it out.
<LjL> _osh: not so much that the relevant manpage doesn't mention it. "%S     second (00..60)", from "man date"
<jonathan_> ty vontux
<eilker> hi, Unable to connect to CUPS server localhost
<eilker> i have this after samba install
<georgeb> jonathan_: for vmware server, go in the folder where you dowloaded it and run rpm -ivh [file name here] 
<apollo2011> hi everyone
<jonathan_> does that install it or convert it
<eilker> what packages do i need for cups ??
<georgeb> jonathan_: the order of the above two lines should be reversed :) I sent them earlier, but you already left
<georgeb> jonathan_: installs
<eilker>  /etc/init.d/cups: command not found
<jonathan_> ok
<jonathan_> its saying its a directory
<_osh> !cupsys
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<judgen> How do i get pal in kopete cam
<jonathan_> can i send ya a private message georgeb
<jonathan_> judgen just download gaim
<eilker> _osh : i know that pages
<Dan_Edin> How do i set cam standard to pal in kopete
<apollo2011> I installed Kubuntu on my friends system a week ago and once time when it shutdown, it would freeze until we pulled the plug on it. Apparently, that happened again and afterward, it wouldn't boot. i have now been trying to find out what is wrong with the partition, and i get an error with cfdisk, stating "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6 [part6 being the '/' partition] : enlarged logical paritions overlap" Can and how do I fix
<apollo2011> the partition? I can't mount it from the live cd (live cd essentially freezzes), and parted and qtparted don't seem to have any problems, although qtparted freezes when it begins gathering info on partition 6.
<elt0n_afk> hi how can i count the lines written to stdout?
<elt0n_afk> i thought there is a tool called count
<elt0n_afk> but i doesnt exist
<zorglu_> apollo2011: hmm it looks like your disks are in bad shape
<TheGateKeeper> apollo2011: you could try the gparted livecd, also use badblocks on it
<zorglu_> apollo2011: if the partition in itself was wrong you would have the error every time, not just once in a while
<TheGateKeeper> apollo2011: not sure if you can recover from a stuffed partition table, which sounds like what you have
<_osh> elt0n_afk: wc -l
<zorglu_> apollo2011: you can follow TheGateKeeper advice but be aware that once a disk start to go wrong, it will go worst and worst
<TheGateKeeper> very true
<jonathan_> i agree
<jonathan_> how old is the drive apollo
<zorglu_> apollo2011: aka if you think this, you should think to change it soon :)
<apollo2011> well I repartitioned the drive to put Linux on it, now I haven't been able to boot the system or mount the partition at all
<zorglu_> apollo2011: but sometime is works, no ?
<zorglu_> apollo2011: you said 'sometime it fails, sometime it works' correct ?
<apollo2011> no
<apollo2011> sometimes it crashed on shutdown
<apollo2011> but since the first time it wouldn't boot, it hasn't booted or mounted
<Black5un> anyone have a link to a good vnc for kubuntu?
<zorglu_> ok im lost, leaving others handling the matter :)
<Zerb_Riss> does anyone know how to make the kicker ACCURATELY transparent?
<_osh> Black5un: TightVNC always worked for me.
<TheGateKeeper> apollo2011: backup what you need to, trash all the partitions with gparted (livecd), recreate, run badblocks is what I would do
<eddie> hi
<Black5un> roger on the tight
<eddie> I am trying to use k3b and can't burn mp3
<eddie> what the heck?
<eddie> I and gnomebaker does it
<eddie> i want one program to do all
<DaSkreech> LjL: 23:60 ?
<eddie> I do new audio project
<LjL> DaSkreech: yeah, on leap seconds. i'm not sure it's a standard/international/whatever format, but it's the format Linux uses anyway
<eddie> what the heck mp3 UNSUPORTED FORMAT!!
<eddie> why not
<DaSkreech> apollo2011: Look into diskkeeper
<eddie> I click on AudioCD
<TheGateKeeper> eddie: 1 min
<eddie> thanks
<_osh> eddie: Thank the damn americans and their fscked up software patents for that. :-/
<eddie> but this open source
<_osh> eddie: Yes, but mp3 isn't.
<zorglu_> !codec | eddie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !codecs | eddie
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | eddie
<ubotu> eddie: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheGateKeeper> eddie: look at the top of my page: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<_osh> Very annoying. And us europeans have to worry about it too soon since the pro-patent lobby is working damn hard...
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: Did You get your answer?
<eddie> but why GnomeBaker DOES burn and recognize them?
<TheGateKeeper> eddie: probable got what is necessary already installed
<DaSkreech> eddie: They are data files?
<_osh> What's the command to reset a terminal after it's been all gobbled (trying to read a binary file). It's not "reset" as I thought it was.
<zorglu_> _osh: type "reset"
<gnomefreak> _osh: ctrl+c
<zorglu_> it is "reset" :)
<DaSkreech> clear
<DaSkreech>  :-)
<_osh> reset doesn't work in "ash" it seems.
<gnomefreak> click the X?
<cloakable> :)
<DaSkreech> *chrages defib*
<eddie> ahh.. ok I was missing a codec
<eddie> hopefully it'll work afterwards
<_osh> This is the terminal during install.
<DaSkreech> Thought we just said that
<BluesKaj> well DaSkreech , i'm at a loss where "Go" is in kcontrol...
<apollo2011> TheGateKeeper: I wouldn't mind trashing it but my frriend has some files he needs on that partition, which I haven't been able to mount even on a live cd
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: In konqui I think you can go to Settings -> Configure toolbars?
<faLUCE> Hi, I can't find the conf file where it's set the default window manager...any idea?
<gnomefreak> _osh: you should never have to use a terminal during install
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: What was the question?
<gnomefreak> _osh: iirc that is a different monster all together
<casev01> hi
<_osh> gnomefreak: I don't really but it would have been nice to be able to have a look at /proc/mdstat since it's rebuilding my raid and I'm tired of waiting... =)
<gnomefreak> _osh: what key combo brought you there?
<TheGateKeeper> apollo2011: well if there is NO way to get to them, they are toast anyway
<casev01> how can i resize the active partition with qtparted? i need to make a new partition
<BluesKaj> changing sessions in order to facilitate XGL in beryl in the login page
<_osh> gnomefreak: ctrl-alt-f2 from the alternative-install-cd.
<LjL> casev01: use a live cd
<LjL> if by "active" you mean "mounted"
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, changing sessions in order to facilitate XGL in beryl in the login page
<gnomefreak> ctrl+alt+f7 or f8 dont bring you back?
<eddie> how may i check if I have a certain package?
<casev01> yes
<casev01> ok
<casev01> thanks
<LjL> Ubotu, tell casev01 about gparted | casev01, see the private message from Ubotu
<gnomefreak> eddie: apt-cache policy packagename
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=11190.msg45453#msg45453
<LjL> or you can just use the Ubuntu CD
<eddie> I need to check if I have m$$ codecs
<gnomefreak> eddie: didyou install them?
<eddie> polixy?
<eddie> policy?
<gnomefreak> yes policy
<_osh> gnomefreak: ctrl-alt-f1 brings me back to the text-install that I use. So I don't have a problem other that I would like to have a look at /proc/mdstat.
<gnomefreak> eddie: if you didnt install them you dont have them. they are not in repos at all
<eddie> that's what I am trying to check
<casev01> thanks!
<casev01> see ya
<weswh-> is firefox2 the default or is it in backports?
<gnomefreak> eddie: apt-cache policy w32codecs
<eddie> ok yeah i think i am fine
<eddie> thanks
<gnomefreak> weswh-: default in edgy should not be backported at all to dapper
<apollo2011> TheGateKeeper: I ran gparted and resized the partition 1MB, which forced it to run a check for errors, and that seems to have made the partiton mountable, so it should boot now
<TheGateKeeper> eddie: there is also info on w32codecs on that url I gave you
<weswh-> cool, i'm on edgy
<TheGateKeeper> apollo2011: nice one, backup what is needed, then run badblocks
<apollo2011> ok
<weswh-> gnomefreak: do the firefox 'internal' updates work? or should it always be updated through apt-get?
<jason> hi there. im trying to rearrange my k menu. i accidentally stuck the network folder in the graphics one. so i pulled it out and saved it.... but nothing happened!? every time i close the kde menu editor and reopen it, a new folder called Internet-2 (or 3, or 4) appears.
<gnomefreak> weswh-: you should only update it with apt unless you installed a non ubuntu package of firefox
<TheGateKeeper> apollo2011: if it's shit, then replace it, in any event a close eye needs to be kept on it
<Zerb_Riss> does anyone know how to make the kicker ACCURATELY transparent?
<jason> how can i edit the menu more manually than the editor, which doesnt seem to do anything.
<TheGateKeeper> apollo2011: do NOT rely on it!
<jason> Zerb_Riss: completely transparent, do you mean?
<Zerb_Riss> I just want to be able to "see through it" when it unhides, not just see some color that resembles the background
<weswh-> gnomefreak: yeah, i am getting it through apt. just meant moving forward
<jason> i think the kicker only works by fake transparency at the moment, evidenced by when you try to drag windows under it
<gnomefreak> weswh-: any updates have to be done with apt now
<Zerb_Riss> :(
<mc__> jason: nope it works with true transparency
<jason> does it?
<Zerb_Riss> I cna't get real transparency to work
<jason> well then id like to know how to make that work too ^^
<jason> as far as ive seen, its just the same fake transparency method as the Crystal window decoration =\
<zorglu_> kicker = task bar ?
<Zerb_Riss> and the transparent Konsole :(
<mc__> zorglu_: exactly
<jason> yes zorglu_
<zorglu_> jason: Zerb_Riss: there are other apps for that, kdocker i think is one
<mc__> jason: if you want to use realy transparency you've got 2 ways to do so
<jason> ok mc
<zorglu_> about the transparent konsole, i think you need xgl kinda stuff to get it transparent
<mc__> jason: you can use aiglx/xgl and set the transparency with transset
<mc__> jason: or you can go to Configure Window Behaviour
<mc__> jason: Transluency
<TheGateKeeper> right who is killing the repos !
<mc__> jason: [X] use translucency/shadows
<Admiral_Chicago> i killed the repos
<Zerb_Riss> it's still fake transparency though
<Admiral_Chicago> they were talking smack
<Zerb_Riss> it's just based on what's on the background, not what is actually behind
<Zerb_Riss> so Beryl is the only way to do decent transparency?
<jason> beryl or compiz
<jason> either way
<jason> but kicker will still be kicker
<mc__> there is the x composite extension
<mc__> but that is much slower
<Zerb_Riss> well yah I might as well use Beryl in that case
<mc__> jason: i told you how to make kicker really trasparent without aiglx
<Zerb_Riss> I just hate that there aren't any really good KDE skins for Emerald
<Zerb_Riss> mc, it's not real ly transparent
<mc__> s/aiglx/"compiz/beryl"
<Zerb_Riss> beryl works for now
<mc__> Zerb_Riss: it is
<Zerb_Riss> but it's buggy
<betelgeuze_> Zerb_Riss: I'm sitting in a nice one just now :)
<jason> Zerb_Riss: use aquamarine if you like. it uses the kde window decorations. its buggy as hell.
<jason> mc__: sorry i missed it.
<Zerb_Riss> betelgeuze_: nice what?
<betelgeuze_> Zerb_Riss: beryl skin in KDE
<mc__> jason: go to Configure window behaviour
<jason> no i read up
<Zerb_Riss> yah but there isn't a Crystal SVG skin for Beryl
<mc__> jason:alright
<betelgeuze_> Zerb_Riss: that's true
<Zerb_Riss> Configure Window Behaviour just uses the background for transparency
<Zerb_Riss> that's not real transparency
<jason> so anyway yes, i did what you told me, i still dont see a properly translucent kicker
<jason> its just taking a snapshot of the background and working with that
<jonathan_> ahhhhh this is frustraiting
<mc__> jason: but it works for me
<jason> like i said, fake transparency
<jason> well you must have a cool computer
<jason> lol
<Zerb_Riss> it's just the background
<mc__> jason: for me its real transparency,when i move a window behind kicker i see it
<Zerb_Riss> I like to hide my kicker, I want to be able to see the windows behind while it's active
<BluesKaj> eye candy ...... bah humbug !  :)
<Zerb_Riss> mc__: with Beryl?
<mc__> Zerb_Riss: nope
<BluesKaj> I've had enuff
<jason> doesnt the kicker usually move the windows up when it unhides? does for me
<Zerb_Riss> I go... Right click->Configure Panel->Appearance->Enable transparency
<Zerb_Riss> then it turns it some fugly blue color that resembles the background image I'm using
<Zerb_Riss> and that's it
<jason> ya
<mc__> that was not what i told you to do
<mc__> right click on the title bar of a window
<mc__> Configure
<mc__> window behaviour
<mc__> then TRansluency
<mc__> check "Use transluency/shadows"
<zorglu_> mc__: i just tried and got a nice warning 'may crash randomly' :)
<jason> if have that set on myself right now
<jason> that message ALWAYS appears no matter what
<Zerb_Riss> I don't think the KDE stuff works on an Intel Integrated crap video card
<mc__> zorglu_: it runs smooth here
<zorglu_> mc__: yep, im running dapper, so my version is likely old :)
<zorglu_> Zerb_Riss: nothing is good, hey :)
<mc__> its 00:00 here,spooky
<jason> no it says that in edgy too lol
<mc__> im on feisty :)
<jason> how is feisty
<Zerb_Riss> is it KDE 3.5.5?
<jason> yep
<mc__> jason: its quite nice,had now bugs yet
<jason> oh wonderful. clean install of herd 1 or upgrade from edgy?
<intelikey> who is ssh wise here ?           how can i use a passwordless account ?
<mc__> not a single broken package,nothing
<mc__> jason: upgrade
<jason> cool
<zorglu_> mc__: have they fixed the huge memory leak when running a java/gtk code ? (eclipse or azureus)
<mc__> zorglu_: dunno
<zorglu_> mc__: ok
<Zerb_Riss> what's the advantage of getting Feisty right now?
<mc__> zorglu_: but sadly eclipse is still broken
<mc__> Zerb_Riss: you can help finding bugs
<zorglu_> mc__: ok
<mc__> Zerb_Riss: and you get more up to date software
<zorglu_> intelikey: google for 'ssh rsa key'
<mc__> Zerb_Riss: there also about 700new packages
<jason> and when the new artwork comes out, you can be the first to say "i hate it!" and theyll revert it back to edgy's ^^
<intelikey> more up to date.....  hehhe   the old if it's more than ten minutes old it's too old.  mind set.
<Zerb_Riss> this transparency thing is annoying
<Zerb_Riss> I'm tempted to try going to Gnome to see if it's transparency stuff will work
<intelikey> zorglu_ no a passwordless account  not logging in without a password.
<zorglu_> Zerb_Riss: go ahead
<mc__> Zerb_Riss: no! dont join the dark side!
<Zerb_Riss> I hate Gnome, but I just can't make KDE look like I want it to
<zorglu_> intelikey: you missed something, i use this feature everyday
<_lukasz_> hehe
<jason> i didnt know gnome supported transparency and such. i thought it was boring. shows how long its been aye. lol.
<zorglu_> intelikey: like the file perm of the file containing the keys
<jason> now can i ask, where do all the kmenu items and such go??
<intelikey> zorglu_ so you have accounts that you can login with just your name ?
<intelikey> that are passwd -d   ?
<zorglu_> intelikey: yep, i do 'ssh myotherbox' and i got immediatly a shell on the otherbox
<zorglu_> passwd -d ?
<intelikey> no local login on motherbox    without a password ?
<zorglu_> oh like actually no password in the /etc/passwod
<intelikey> yes passwd -d
<intelikey> exactly
<zorglu_> nope i never tried this
<zorglu_> intelikey: so you got rsa key working with a password and it start to fails once you delete the passwd ?
<eilker> !ssl
<intelikey> zorglu_ haven't setup a key yet cause i can't login via ssh
<intelikey> zorglu_ i'll play with it some more...
<zorglu_> intelikey: ok
<zorglu_> intelikey: if i were you, i would 1. setup a passwd 2. setup a rsa key which works ok 3. try to delete the passwd
<intelikey> zorglu_ yeah looking into that now.  i'll let ya know how it foes.
<intelikey> goes
<jonathan_> hey all i converted the rpm and all but now im not getting the console to work lol
<jonathan_> right now i have alien converting it and installing at the moment
<jonathan_> its dead in here all of a sudden
<jason> lol
<jason> im here, but i dont know what youre talking about probably because i wasnt here, so apart from this sentence, im mute ^^
<alfonso> ciao
<jonathan_> lol
<jonathan_> hey all i converted the rpm for vmware server using alien and all but now im not getting the console to work lol
<eilker> intelikey : hi,  is it normal to have /etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory  in kde ?
#kubuntu 2006-12-12
<jonathan_> finished installing now
<jason> nope lol
<jason> maybe you installed a gnome program with the gconf dependency?
<intelikey> eilker if you have gconf installed probably
<jonathan_> bye all
<eilker> intelikey : i have this //Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0// is tihs a warning or error ?
<sercik> i can't play real stream with kubuntu please help!
<aimtrainer> hi! I have a Samsung x11 carl with an nvidia videocard and have some trouble to use the external monitor with a seperate xscreen. I opened the nvidia-seetings in console and here is the output when I try to have it write the settings to the x config file: http://pastebin.ca/276013 Can anyone help me please?
<santiago> could someone help me fixing my audio? I'm having problems with it
<mc__> sercik: you could try installing mplayer
<sercik> i have mplayer installed
<sercik> and i have installed firefox
<sercik> i have tried about:plugins and there i smplayer plugin installed
<sercik> i want to use realplay because mplayer doesn't play video
<intelikey> eilker errors are generally denoted by the word "error"   or the abrevation   "E:"
<TheGateKeeper> what port(s) does amarok use for streamed radio?
<sercik> realplayer test page
<sercik> don't work
<intelikey> eilker i don't know what provided the  gconf.xml.mandatory    but i have one also.
<[GuS] > Re..
<NewNovice> xset dpms force off does not power the monitor off--it just blanks the screen.  Ideas?
<eilker> intelikey : i see, do u get same thing syslog ? did u pay attention for it ?
<intelikey> eilker i don't use syslog
<eilker> intelikey : how come ? what do u use ? let me know pls
<intelikey> eilker all logging turned off   is my default.
<eilker> intelikey : for speed performance ?
<towync> hi room
<intelikey> disk space   hdd = 4g
<Zarephath> Is there any software that I can use to display a atomic model of nobelium?
<towync> probably
<Zarephath> ie bohr model
<sercik> help me please
<Zarephath> How about creating it? And the name
<Zarephath> sercik: What up?
<sercik> playing real player.. on kubuntu
<Jucato> !kalzium | Zarephath
<Ubotwo> Sorry, package searching is not available - try http://packages.ubuntu.com
<sercik> i have tried to install firefox and it comes with mplayer plugin
<Jucato> er.. sorry
<Zarephath> sercik, : did you do everything in the restricted formats page?
<Zarephath> Jucato: Kewl..thanks!!!!
<towync> Zarephath pymol
<Jucato> Zarephath: yep, kalzium
<towync> jucato hey sup =)
<Jucato> hi tow
<Jucato> hi towync
<towync> jucato couple days no see =)
<Jucato> heh yeah. what happened to you? :)
<sercik> Zerephath which is the exact link?
<towync> jucato studying for finals lol
<Jucato> kool. how was it?
<eilker> in samba,            localhost nmbd[6309] :   Error - should be sent to WINS server  // any idea ?
<towync> jucato still studying for finals lol, won't be done till saturday
<towync> jucato i hope i'm still alive by then haha
<Jucato> heh good luck, then :)
<towync> jucato thx, will definately need it =)
<Zarephath> Are we having repository issues? synaptic is borking out
<Jucato> which repository/server?
<Zarephath> PPC
<Zarephath> All of them apparently..tried to reload synaptic and I got nothing
<Jucato> I mean us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Zarephath> Yep
<Jucato> hm... they're still having problems...
<kkathman> no problems here with the repos
<kkathman> I use gb tho
<Zarephath> Jucato, : Is it intermittent?
<Jucato> Zarephath: try temporarily switching to a different server
<Jucato> Zarephath: I think so
<Zarephath> Jucato: Yep working on it now..thanks
* eilker wonders what is the process in system, in a package installation,
<sampo-> Please help: I'm making software-raid1 and I did not found, where is mkraid program?
<kkathman> eilker: easily googled - check out package creation in Debian
<sercik> Zarephath: i have installed swiftfox and plugin witn automtix2 now i have tried real player test page and i can only listen but i don't see video
<kkathman> sercik:  using Firefox or Konqueror?
<Zarephath> sercik: Your answers can be found under the restricted formats page...*if* you follow all the directions it should work...it does on my kids computer...
<kkathman> There is a bug in Firefox 2 that prevents some formats from working and showing video. but it should work ok in Konqueror
<sercik> that page is outdated i use edgy
<kkathman> actually its an incompatibility of Firefox 2 with the mplayerplug-in 3.31
<sercik> kkathman is not important using firefox or comqueror
<NewNovice> xset dpms force off does not power the monitor off--it just blanks the screen.  Ideas?
<sercik> i have tried firefox and it use mplayer plugin but video doesn't work
<kkathman> sercik:  its a little important, it works in Konqueror, and not in Firefox
<sercik> then i have tried swiftfox and it use helix plugin it opens realplay in a new windows and also no video
<Vladdy> hmm
<kkathman> sercik:  are you saying it does not work in Konqueror?
<Vladdy> I'm trying to get an australian friend to do apt-get update
<Vladdy> but all servers time out
<Vladdy> yet because she talks to me she's surely on the internet :S
<sercik> konqueror try to open eith amarok that can't play
<kkathman> Vladdy try the gb mirror
<Jucato> Vladdy: try any mirror/server other than us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Vladdy> it's au.archive.ubuntu.com
<kkathman> Vladdy  gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<Vladdy> well
<Dan_Edin> how do i install a package and ignore dependencies?
<Vladdy> it seems she can visit those pages, but apt-get update fails, any chance of proxy settings acting up?
<sercik> someone of us could try to play: http://service.real.com/learnnav/testrams/realvideo10_ISDN.ram
<sercik> i don't see video
<sercik> also if i use realplayer for linux
<niblets> anyone know where to get a linux installer for AOE II
<intelikey> "<Dan_Edin> how do i install a package and ignore dependencies?"   can that be done in ubuntu ?
<niblets> ?
<kkathman> sercik:  yes I can play that in Konqueror
<LjL> intelikey: not really
<sercik> i no
<sercik> you see video?
<LjL> intelikey: i mean, you can force dpkg to do it, but then next time you do an "apt-get"-whatever, that package will be uninstalled
<kkathman> sercik:  are you using konqueror ?
<intelikey> Dan_Edin one might dpkg -i --force-all filename-version-info.deb   but it is sure to cause headaches
<sercik> konqueror want to launch external application
<sercik> in particularly amarok
<intelikey> LjL not uninstalled if you lock it.
<sercik> but i have also tried to paste link directly in realplayer
<intelikey> but there will be complications.
<BluesKaj> realplayer ...yuk
<LjL> intelikey: i don't doubt that for a moment =)
<kkathman> sercik:  open Konqueror, go to Settings/Configure Konqueror - then choose on the left - Plugins - then scan for new pluginss, say OK, and then close and reopen Konqueror
<intelikey> where is the "simple" howto for ssh  ???
<intelikey> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<intelikey> there maybe...
<sercik> i have done it now i try
<sercik> kkathman: you are a son.... :)) seems sorking!!
<kkathman> :)
<sercik> konqueror is saying cache fill
<SlimG> anyone know howto use the command 'install' to move/copy "./dir1" into "./dir2" so the result becomes "./dir2/dir1" ?
<sercik> konqueror say kmplayer stop playing
<gokur20> buona sera a tutte le donne
<Wolf_> buone sera a tutte le donne
<weswh-> whenever i mount a drive (sudo mount device path), it is only really avail to root. (sometimes in weird cases drives have been semi avail to my user). which means i can't copy stuff around easily, and also makes the mount not work when i run applications at a user level. i have seen some guides that tell you how to make it avail to users if you are editing fstab - but if i am just doing a quick temporary mount, how do i accomplish this
<weswh-> through command line?
<weswh-> i want it to have the same permissions as my home dir, basically
<sercik> if i click on a link in konqueror it wants open external application
<sercik> if i paste link directly and press enter it use kmplayer
<sercik> but no video in both cases
<intelikey> hmm ok i have passwordless login locally and over ssh
<intelikey> nice took me almost an hour to undo all the security....   lol
<sercik> kkathman no video also if a paste link into realplayer
<sercik> konqueror will try to open an application
<rolyat> does anyone know why kmymoney2 has no ofx import in edgy
<sercik> i have also managed that preferences so that it open realplayer
<rolyat> i have libofx installed and there is know menu entry
<rolyat> *no menu entry
<sercik> also in kmplayer novideo
<urug> #pl
<sercik> in kmplayer i must use mplayer engine because with xine it doesn't play
<frank___> are there any mythtv users here? I have a problem running firefox and mythtranscode at the same time. firefox slow down to a crawl
<Vladdy> frank___: renice 19 -p $(pidof mythtranscode) :p
<sercik> !real
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about real - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sercik> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frank___> Vladdy: that works sometime but not always (no idea why) and mythtranscode runs at nice 17
<dom> hi, amarok isn't playing my (native) FLAC files.  it says "no available decoder".  I'm on the latest Edgy Eft
<valmarko> Hello. Where can I find instructions to install plugins to watch codified DVDS and TV streaming?
<arsenal> hello is there anybody who knows how could i install blueconnect?
<weswh-> is it possible to run an ssh server off of the livecd?
<weswh-> if so - what is the "account" that is used?
<kkathman> sercik:  you installed kmplayer-konq-plugins ??
<weswh-> password and such
<sercik> i don't know
<sercik> apt-get can't find  kmplayer-konq-plugins
<deitarion> What's a good Kubuntu-accessible program for printing envelopes?
<kkathman> sercik:  sudo apt-get install kmplayer-konq-plugins... then go back to konqueror and do that scan again and restart..should work fine
<sercik> already installed
<sercik> please kkathman the problem is not browser
<kkathman> sercik:  should work then...cuz that is what plays the real media
<sercik> because the video doesn't play also if i use realplay directly
<intelikey> hehhe  what is this krap???   ssh guest@localhost
<intelikey> You don't exist, go away!
<intelikey> ?
<cntb> !autologon | cntb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autologon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cntb> autologon ? where to look ?
<sercik> kkathman do you see video or only audio?
<kkathman> both
<cntb> also nvidia rotate screen?
<intelikey> the kdm settings cntb
<kkathman> in konqueror
<sercik> fuck[] @12@45
<sercik> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<cntb> tyvm intelikey
<sercik> excuse for the fu...
<sercik> the problem is not browser i don't know which is
<sercik> i can listen audio but not video
<dom> ok, seriously, why doesn't amarok play these FLACs?  will it play Ogg FLACs?
<crimsun> doubtful
<sercik> good night to all!!
<crimsun> I haven't found many *nix players that will play ogg flacs
<cntb> LjL,  wat is iin  ubuntu-classroom ?
<sercik> and thanks to kkathman and all other people on this forum
<crimsun> heck, ogg123 doesn't even play ogg flacs
<dom> crimsun,  it doesn't seem unlikely
<crimsun> the only workaround I've used is to pipe flac --ogg's output to aplay
<LjL> cntb: classes :-) there's instructors teaching things about Ubuntu. when there's no class, it's used for the longer "troubleshooting sessions" and the like
<dom> i'm just not sure what to make of flac failing though.  on dapper, libxine got b0rk3d so I had to install that custom libxine.  but when I upgraded to Edgy, the machine at my office plays FLACs fine without the patch but my machine at home is also borked.  my home machine was a "clean" install...
<cntb> nice very nice LjL looks like ubuntu is expanding every week LjL  . if not every day
<LjL> cntb, that channel exists since quite a little ;)
<intelikey> i'm having trubble setting up a guest account that one can ssh into...   the problem is that ssh just says "You don't exist, go away!"   if i try to login as guest.  other accounts work fine.   anyone want to tackle this ?
<cntb> dating from open week I guess
<cntb> which I missed LjL
<Jucato> cntb: even waaay back before that
<dom> intelikey,  if you tail syslog or auth.log, what's the error there?
<LjL> cntb: it existed before open week
<cntb> LjL,  said since quite a lil
<cntb> OK
<Jucato> cntb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<dom> intelikey,  it might say "guest" is in "DenyUsers" which would do it (that's in /etc/ssh/sshd_conf)
<intelikey> dom no errors.
<cntb> tyvm Jucato  folowing link  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
<unix_infidel> Jucato: the wiki out of sorts currently.
<intelikey> dom checking /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<Jucato> unix_infidel: yeah. I'm just showing cntb how long that channel has been existing and what usually happens in there
<unix_infidel> :)
<intelikey> dom no mention of guest nor of DenyUsers in /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<cntb> pls dont laugh I need rotating nvidia view to see while lying and resting
<dom> if you do "# chsh guest", what does it say the current shell is?
<cntb> just like reading a book lying
<intelikey> mksh
<dom> wtf is mksh?
<intelikey> improved korn shell
<dom> oh
<intelikey> i can login guest locally no problem.
<intelikey> but ssh just says "You don't exist, go away!" and exits.
<stephane_> hello
<dom> hmm, then definitely something with the ssh setup.  and you say nothing comes up in auth.log?
<intelikey> dom no not any error.
<Vladdy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> Dec 11 18:07:29 localhost login[1870] : (pam_unix) session opened for user guest
<intelikey> by (uid=0)
<dom> Vladdy,  I didn't see anything of use on those pages except "please use ogg or flac instead of mp3".
<dom> intelikey,  pm me the pass?
<intelikey> x
<dom> hah
<intelikey> it's a guest account.
<intelikey> not privite really
<dom> Guest@<removed>/guest/#
<dom> I'm in just fine
<intelikey> hmmm i wonder why i can't login locally ???
<intelikey> i mean localhost over ssh.
<dom> da, that doesn't make a lot of sense unless you have some weird netgroups setup or something like that
<Vladdy> dom: just needed the link to get codecs working ;p
<intelikey> i agree....
<dom> oh, sorry, I wasn't paying attention
<dom> don't mind me, I'm still hung up on the FLAC problem
<intelikey> oh wait.  i know i setup rsa keys  then added the guest account and havent updated them.... i bet that's it.
<Rob-West> how can i make frostwire go to the system tray when minimized
<intelikey> yeah it's in the rsa keys somehow  cause all i get now is  'you don't exist go away!'   for all accounts from my normal users ssh attempts...
<dom> there you go
<cntb> need to rotate   nvidia
<VSpike> How can I make standard X apps like audacity and xmms look a bit less hideous in KDE?
<Vladdy> ugh.. great
<cntb> rotating nvidia issue
<cntb> http://weblog.jamisbuck.org/2004/3/26/rotating-nvidia-in-linux
<wimpies> anybody around that can help me with some problems with edgy upgrade ?
<dom> there's 317 here who can help, wimpies.  including ubotu
<GNUro> wimpies: ??
<dom> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<GNUro> :)
<wimpies> well, first I get this error that mountnfs.sh tries to run bootclean.sh which no longer seems to exists.
<wimpies> Second my KDM no longer automatically starts at bootup (i have to log in and start it by hand, then it works)
<Rob-West> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Rob-West> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<GNUro> what is better qt4 or qt4-doc-kdecopy? why kde developer use a different version of qt4?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Dood!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: yo! :)
<GNUro> sorry qt4 or qt4-kdecopy?
<wimpies> third, my konsole (not the GUI version) beeps like hell.  can I make it less loud
<wimpies> fourth.  My networks does not start up automatically.  Again I have to run the ifup ifdown by hand then it works.
<DaSkreech> Jucato: What do you know about the missing "go" menu?
<wimpies> Finally, I have an external disk that does not want to mount on /media/external but always wants to mount on /media/external-1.  Again i have to mount the disk 'by hand' using mount /dev/sdb and then it mounts on the propper location.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: what about it? it's not missing. Kubuntu hid it :P
<wimpies> So ... (many) suggestions ?)
<verzonnen> wimpies: short dirty for the mount could be to simlink the dirs....
<wimpies> verzonnen : yes I know but I wonder why it tries to mount on -1 whereas fstab specifies external ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: follow the first part of these instructions to get the original menu back: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<verzonnen> wimpies: set up your network in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jucato> DaSkreech: take note you won't get the original profiles if you follow those instructions only. you need something special
<verzonnen> wimpies: no idea why
<wimpies> verzonnen : afaik it is setup . If i run ifup eth0 by hand, then it starts without a hitch
<verzonnen> wimpies: well that is what I had to do
<verzonnen> wimpies: there is a graphical intterface to do it as well
<wimpies> the config I have ran perfectly before edgy.  Actually I also have a guarddog firewall config in there that complainse about not being able to resolve some addresses.  However the errors leave the network UP and rerunning the script causes the firewall to work and the second time without errors ???
<verzonnen> yeah, just set up your network
<verzonnen> wimpies: under system/network settings
<wimpies> any idea how to make my PC-Beep more silent
<mc__> wimpies: unplug it
<Vladdy> modprobe -r pcspkr
<kkathman> lol
<Vladdy> destroy it ;P
<wimpies> i said more silent not shut it up ;)
<intelikey> wimpies aumix has an adj. for pc-speaker
<intelikey> doesn't work on all motherboards tho.
<GNUro> wimpies: in konsole?
<wimpies> intelikey : yes that is it ... it was alsamixer ... does the value get saved ?
<Vladdy> usually
<intelikey> you can save it.
<wimpies> intelikey : how ?
<intelikey> alsactl store
<intelikey> iirc
<intelikey> in aumix store is the [S]  key
<wimpies> ok
<wimpies> rebooting to see if it restores to more decent values
<intelikey> now i'm getting an error....   Disabling protocol version 1. Could not load host key
<kerwonz> where can i download the packages for linux 2.6.18?
<intelikey> i don't protocol version 1 disabled.   how to make the hostkey for that protocol ?
<wimpies> ok sound is good now.
<intelikey> dont   dont want
<wimpies> Next, I get the error /etc/init.d/bootclean.sh : cannot open.
<GNUro> night!
<wimpies> I think this has to do with the upgrade to the bash replacement and some config scripts are not properly upgraded
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Hmm interesting. hadn't even noticed there was a FAQ before
<intelikey> cannot open what wimpies ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: :P
<wimpies> intelikey : /etc/init.d/bootclean.sh
<wimpies> it is run from mountnfs.sh
<intelikey> ls -l  /etc/init.d/bootclean.sh
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Always figure it's so easy why would you need one?
<Jucato> haha
<wimpies> mountnfs.sh is different on my desktop (without errors) than on my laptop.
<Jucato> well apparently it's not *that* easy :)
<wimpies> So I presume that the upgrade of initscripts was not run properly.
<wimpies> How can i force reinstall reconfigure them ?
<DaSkreech> You just recompile your kernel dependencies, Check your config files, maybe do that once or twice
<verzonnen> rotflmao
<thomas> hey doesn't kubuntu come with traceroute?
<verzonnen> oops
<mc__> thomas: tias?
<thomas> mc__: what
<mc__> thomas: try it and see
<thomas> mc__: k one sec
<thomas> mc__: command not found
<thomas> mc__: "tias" in command prompt
<DaSkreech> verzonnen: http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/generic/8ba2/
<verzonnen> lol I was in the wrong window
<DaSkreech> I surmised
<LjL> thomas: there's tracepath
<thomas> LjL: why not traceroute
<LjL> ain't got a clue
<thomas> LjL: isn't linux suppost to have it
<verzonnen> cool t-shirt though
<DaSkreech> thomas: deprecated
<LjL> thomas: "linux" is a kernel, it's not supposed to have anything
<kerwonz> ommm
<DaSkreech> verzonnen: tell me about it. Don't ROTF2 Much :)
<kerwonz> somebody can help me where  can i download the linux imagen 2.6.18?
<kkathman> LjL:  thats a bit extreme :)
<kkathman> haha
<LjL> kkathman: well, if you don't count an embedded HTTP server and the coffee machine patch they're trying in the experimental branch, it's true
<kkathman> rofl :)
<kkathman> touche :)
<BluesKaj> linux caffe
<wimpies> is there any searchable kubuntu archive ?
<mc__> wimpies: apt-cache search packagename
<DaSkreech> LjL: Hey if they are embedding a web server at the kernel level they should have a Browser to test it. I bet noone has ever embedded a web browser into a kernel befo.......
<mc__> wimpies: or type apt:/ in koqueror
<wimpies> i meant mail-archive sorry
<BGSteffens> hi :)
<kkathman> HI BGSteffens
<intelikey> ha i found the problem...
<scorp007> does (k)ubuntu have opengl manpages? I have trouble finding them.
<intelikey> i had changed my uid and hadn't yet owned my home....
<scorp007> if not, is it planned for the next release?
<BGSteffens> i want to change from winxp -> kubuntu.. but i have a new laser mouse which has driver software that does not support linux. but i'm used to the speed it gives me (higher than winxp's max).. is there any way to get a very very high mouse speed in kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> scorp007: Ha ha I just got you. I thought you meant Beryled up manpages
<kkathman> BGSteffens:  unlikely I'd say, because that's such an unusual device - but you might could Google for a driver
<DaSkreech> scorp007: What do you mean openGL Manpages?
<scorp007> DaSkreech: manpages for the OpenGL C API.
<scorp007> just like we have standard C manpages...
<DaSkreech> scorp007: We do?
<BGSteffens> kkathman: thank you
<kkathman> your welcome
<kkathman> you're I mean
<scorp007> DaSkreech: manpages-dev contains standard C manpages
<DaSkreech> scorp007: In any case opengl has all the documentation you need on the site and you can hit up NeHe for examples
<scorp007> when i was on suse, it had opengl ones, too.
<scorp007> I'm aware of that, but I prefer manpages, like for C
<scorp007> many distro's have them
<scorp007> Fedora, Suse, at least.
<kkathman> but opengl is a video standard right?  That shouldnt have anything to do with man pages
<BGSteffens> kkathman: i'm fluent in C, think i could rig something up? >;D
<scorp007> Its a standard for realtime graphics.
<kkathman> BGSteffens:  great.. maybe you could do it, then package it for others :)
<scorp007> kkathman: why does it not have anything to do with manpages?
<BGSteffens> muhaha
<kkathman> scorp007:  cuz it doesnt... man pages are just text files basically
<scorp007> I'm aware. And opengl standard api is documented in them.
<kkathman> suse does have a KDE/Gnome command that will display manpages in the GUI
<scorp007> on most distros.
<scorp007> why would I want that?
<kkathman> ohh.. maybe you'd like to port it ??
<scorp007> I don't know how to make packages...
<scorp007> I was just surprised this distro didn't have them
<kkathman> maybe it does and I just dont know about it
<scorp007> or maybe it does, and I'm unaware
<kkathman> lol
<scorp007> unless someone can point me to a package?
<dom> okay, here's another question for you all, when I open Konqueror in Edgy on my machine at home, if I go to /, it only shows me 4 folders: data (where I keep music etc), home, media, and windows (where my win xp partition is mounted).  where the heck are all the other folders, like, you know mnt and etc?
<kkathman> do you know what the package was in SUSE or fedora?
<Admiral_Chicago> dom: /.hidden
<LjL> DaSkreech: indeed. i've found some hilarious hints to the possibility of an in-kernel browser on google, but nothing more
<scorp007> I don't remember the exact one -- but I can try to find out the name
<Admiral_Chicago> those are your root folders, they are hidden in ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> you can still do like /etc/
<kkathman> scorp007:  if you could, maybe we could search the repos
<Admiral_Chicago> and you'll end up in /etc
<manuleviking_> hi here !
<dom> Admiral_Chicago, yeah
<dom> so why bother, is it just to emulate Finder?
<kkathman> scorp007:  you might begin by just apt-cache search opengl and see if anything pops up ?
<DaSkreech> LjL: as long as it's called neptune :)
<kkathman> thats about the only suggestion I might have
<scorp007> kkathman: tried that.
<DaSkreech> manuleviking_: Hi!
<dom> cool, thanks Admiral_Chicago.  rm /.hidden fixed it :D
<kkathman> scorp007:  be sure you have all the repos enabled, too :)
<Admiral_Chicago> dom: the idea is most users don't need to see these files
<manuleviking_> i have a problem with konqueror, it crashes when i want to view a 'google map' : http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/carte/
<dom> any idea if that file gets regenerated on reboot or anything like that?
<Admiral_Chicago> the average desktop users
<scorp007> kkathman: I think i do.
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Admiral_Chicago> no idea. it's getting removed in feisty
<manuleviking_> Is it a konqueror bug or google map problem ?
<manuleviking_> ( sorry for my pretty bad english :) )
<kkathman> manuleviking_:  it works fine for me in Konq
<LjL> DaSkreech: the Grub project and the Links2 project should definitely start collaborating anyway :P
<intelikey> ooops
<DaSkreech> LjL: Why bother with the middle man?
<dom> Admiral_Chicago,  well most users stick to "Documents" and their Desktop, so that seems a little redundant.  anyhow, I suppose I could create .hidden files anywhere in the filesystem?
<manuleviking_> yes kkathman, but here konqueror crashes when i click on the users infos logo
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Wrong X?
<kkathman> ok let me try that manuleviking_
<manuleviking_> kkathman:  you too ?
<DaSkreech> LjL: Just get w3m and the Linux openBios project linked up
<Admiral_Chicago> dom: i don't like tat system at all
<intelikey> x?
<manuleviking_> ok thank you kkathman
<scorp007> what the hell? is this the same server as freenode?
<scorp007> lmao
<LjL> DaSkreech: alright, i don't think i can beat that :P
<DaSkreech> dom: I think that's how it should work
<LjL> scorp007: ....? yes
<kkathman> manuleviking_:  which logo is it?
<intelikey> DaSkreech on you mean button X   hehhe no console.   but wrong nick the first time.
<manuleviking_> the ubuntu logo
<kkathman> ahh ok.. let me try
<manuleviking_> there are numerous ubuntu logos in the map
<manuleviking_> *several logos
<scorp007> haha, i ghosted myself, accidently...
<kkathman> hmm I dont get a change there to click on manuleviking_
<kkathman> ohhh those!!
<kkathman> ok 1 sec
<kkathman> manuleviking_:  yes it crashes for me also
<DettoAltrimenti> if adept crashes and I can't open it, what processes should I kill besides adept to fix this? Also, how do I use the 'ps' command to show only processes with 'adept' in the name?
<manuleviking_> ahh !
<kkathman> lets try it in firefox eh?
<intelikey> scorp007 you can recover a nick.  /msg nickserv help
<manuleviking_> so you think this is a problem with google ?
<manuleviking_> ok kkathman
<scorp007> intelikey: na, its cool, I still own it, i just though UbuntuIRC and Freenode were 2 different servers...
<manuleviking_> or a bug in the javascript implementation of konqueror
<intelikey> :)
<kkathman> manuleviking_:  looks like its a konq thing, as Firefox seems to bring up the reference bubble
<DaSkreech> LjL: Though iff we extend Guidance to start up with the power supply ......
<manuleviking_> kkathman: it's works fine with firefox :(
<kkathman> yes
<manuleviking_> yes
<kkathman> unknown what that might be actually
<kkathman> but it does the same thing for me
<intelikey> now what's the name of the file for rsa keys    host side ?      /etc/ssh/???
<intelikey> ssh_known_hosts    is that it ?
<DaSkreech> DettoAltrimenti: ps aux | grep adept
<intelikey> pgrep adept
<DaSkreech> intelikey: No
<manuleviking_> i have problems with 'ajax' websites again too with konqueror, but i can't remember them
<intelikey> DaSkreech ?
<manuleviking_> maybe konqueror's html engine is not for this thing ?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | DettoAltrimenti
<ubotu> DettoAltrimenti: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<DaSkreech> id_[dsa, rsa] 
<DaSkreech> intelikey: ^^^
<intelikey> DaSkreech server side ?
<intelikey> not client side...
<DaSkreech> eh?
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> intelikey: What are we trying to do?
<intelikey>  /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts     i think is what i want.
<intelikey> to make the server accept my rsa key
<DaSkreech> passwordless login?
<intelikey> yeah
<DaSkreech> copy your id_rsa.pub to the server
<DettoAltrimenti> is there a way to see which process is using a certain file?
<DaSkreech> cat id_rsa.pub >> ~/.ssh/authorizedkeys
<intelikey> DaSkreech where on the server ?   in the home dir ?
<intelikey> shurely you jest...
<DaSkreech> of the user you want to login as
<DaSkreech> No I josh actually
<wimpies> It seems my KDM is not starting my X server. kdm_config seems to hang around forever
<intelikey> that sounds very insecure.....
<intelikey> so a client can configure the server without any admin access at all....
<intelikey> and they call that secure shell...
<DaSkreech> intelikey: What?
<DaSkreech> You have to be able to login and have access to the folder
<DaSkreech> So... yeah it's as secure as you need it to be
<DaSkreech> Anyone on KDE4 now?
<DaSkreech> DettoAltrimenti: lsof
<DaSkreech> intelikey: How insecure is it?
<wimpies> Guys, my KDM really does not want to start ... need some help here.  I just see kdm and kdm_config but no GUI. also I see no X server
<intelikey> just don't seem right that anyone that one time accesses the server should be able to configure it to allow passwordless access from anywhere....
<intelikey> all one would need to do is copy their key to anther box and   ba-da-bing....
<intelikey> but i guess thats secure in the sense that you have to gain access one time....
<jpiccolo> hey guys, what kernel does ubuntu 6.10 come with?
<intelikey> 2.6.17
<Vladdy> intelikey: it's not that hard.. just boot off a cd and whoop.. you can change passwords on ubuntu..
<Vladdy> once you have physically access it's not hard to root it..
<intelikey> Vladdy don't need a cd for that.
<intelikey> i'm not talking hands on
<intelikey> i'm talking ssh
<intelikey> remote access
<Vladdy> openssh-server is disabled by default..
<Vladdy> for reasons like that
<intelikey> i would never have guessed.....
<DaSkreech> wimpies: What's the problem?
<wimpies> well I reboot. kdm does not start and I see kdm and kdm_config running in my console.
<intelikey> you mean because ubuntu uses the root jr.  methood of adminestering the box they thought it a bad idea to setup ssh as a default way to root the thing.... no!
<DaSkreech> I still thin there should be a I need help button that turns on SSH for a helpme account
<wimpies> If I kille them and run /usr/bin/kdm by hand  i get the same result.  After a while
<wimpies> the X server starts up (I see a 'x' cursor) but no kdm.
<DaSkreech> wimpies: After a while?
<wimpies> say 1 minute or so
<DaSkreech> have you checked the X logs?
<DaSkreech> or the KDm logs?
<Vladdy> intelikey: at the moment you know what ssh does you're wise enough to enable it ;p else it's best disabled anyway..
<intelikey> sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm && sudo apt-get install kdm
<wimpies> yes ( I ran it in debug 255) but see nog error
<wimpies> running xinit works like a charm
<RoboMoore> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaSkreech> wimpies: so KDM is the issue?
<wimpies> DasKreech : I also get the error 'X server startup timeout, terminating' on kdm
<wimpies> DaSkreech : yes ... X seems fine (except for this timeout message but running xinit works)
<DaSkreech> did you make any changes?
<wimpies> yes I ran an dapper -> edgy upgrade
<DaSkreech> What happens if you just run X
<wimpies> It looks as if some config files did not get replaced
<intelikey> Vladdy "wise enough to enable it"   fool enough to advertize   startx
<intelikey> ooops
<intelikey> startx
<intelikey> wimpies startx
<wimpies> I get a personalizer window (running from root and never logged on as root)
<wimpies> so again ... kdm
<intelikey> wimpies did you try   startx  ?
<wimpies> yes, startx gives kpersonalizer ...
<intelikey> as it should
<wimpies> so it MUST be kdm ... right ?
<intelikey> so there seems to be nothing wrong with xorg   nor kde    it's  kdm     yes
<intelikey> wimpies did you try      sudo apt-get remove --purge kdm && sudo apt-get install kdm
<wimpies> trying ..
<DettoAltrimenti> how do you see the files in the directory you're currently in (in the terminal)?
<intelikey> ?ls
<intelikey> ls
<intelikey> i'm typoing plenty good now.
<intelikey> DettoAltrimenti ls      ls /path/to/list
<DettoAltrimenti> and if I am looking for a certain command, is there something I can add to 'man' to search- like, to find all manuals with the word "files" in them?
<wimpies> I get a login but it seems to have removed the 'themes' ?
<intelikey> DettoAltrimenti yeah  but it's generally easier to ask what command
<intelikey> wimpies yes that command would totally reset kdm  to the default
<DettoAltrimenti> I'm trying to mount a device... if it's plugged into the usb, where will it show up? it's an external harddrive
<velle_> Ubuntu can be run as a live cd, is it possible to do this without any harddrive, floppe or usb pen etc?
<wimpies> ok reinstalled kubuntu-default-settings and rebooting to see ...
<intelikey> DettoAltrimenti generally the device will be a  sd?   i.e. /dev/sda     and the mountpoint if it automounts is in /media/sd*
<velle_> and is it possible to install programs in a session with no hd?
<intelikey> velle_ yes it is.
<intelikey> velle_ and yes it is.
<DettoAltrimenti> nevermind- I figured it out!
<wimpies> intelikey : nope it did not work.  I got a login with proper themes, rebooted and again ... nothing
<velle_> intelikey: thanks
<DettoAltrimenti> can xmms play video files?
<intelikey> DettoAltrimenti terminal command     sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1          assuming the device and the mountpoint.
<intelikey> i think so.   vlc can.
<intelikey> velle_ np
<wimpies> just did a stop of kdm and then a start and now I get the login.  restart did not work
<intelikey> wimpies sounds like the theem may be buggy....   i don't like kdm anyway   because it uses /root
<RoboMoore> !islsm_usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about islsm_usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> DettoAltrimenti: nope
<intelikey> xmms cant ?
<noobie_> why dowsnt kubuntu ask you to set root password during install.   if already setup can it be changed?
<DaSkreech> DettoAltrimenti: try apropros
<DaSkreech> DettoAltrimenti: or man -k
<intelikey> noobie_ there is no root password.
<RoboMoore> !flashdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashdrive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !root noobie_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about root noobie_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !root | noobie_
<ubotu> noobie_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> you can set one.   but default ubuntu systems have no root password.
<noobie_> thnx
<intelikey> i personally don't like the 'root jr.' approach.
<DettoAltrimenti> is it generally better to open programs using the terminal?
<intelikey> it generally doesn't matter unless you are needing to debug.
<wimpies> intelikey : wierder  still.  I waited after a reboot till all disk activity was gone presset ALT-F7 and then ALT-F6 and got the kdm login !!
<RoboMoore> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DettoAltrimenti> does konqueror have macromedia flash compatibility
<DaSkreech> wimpies: What display is it running on?
<DaSkreech> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wimpies> DasKreech : it seems the one under F6
<intelikey> wimpies not so odd if init or that is to say upstart is doing something that would focus the monitor on another tty while x is starting.      what is odd about it is that kdm didn't reset the display 3-5 times.....   oh wait that's after you login.... anysum
<DaSkreech> wimpies: can you look in /etc/inittab and tell me if you see a spawn getty for tty6?
<wimpies> just a sec ...
<intelikey> DaSkreech why would that matter ?
<DaSkreech> Although I honestly have no idea how upstart works with inttab
<intelikey> DaSkreech kdm is hard coded to tty 7
<wimpies> checking filesystem
<DettoAltrimenti> daskreech- from what that says, it seems like firefox can play flash videos, but konqueror can't- is that right?
<DaSkreech> DettoAltrimenti: if firefox then konqueror can
<DaSkreech> they use the same plugin
<DettoAltrimenti> oh got it
<verzonnen> What happened to /etc/inittab noe on my stystem........
<verzonnen> none*
<intelikey> upstart
<intelikey> that's what happened to it   upstart.
<noobie_> why wont kubuntu read rpms?
<intelikey> cause it's debian based not redhat based.
<noobie_> oh
<DaSkreech> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<noobie_> ahh i will leave it alo0ne then
<intelikey> !.deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<DaSkreech> noobie_: What were you trying to install?
<DaSkreech> can I open OO over ssh?
<wimpies> DasKreech : I have getty's on 1-6
<intelikey> but i don't think the inittab is being read by upstart anyway wimpies
<intelikey> that's all completely irrelivent cause kdm is hard coded to start on tty7      in dapper anyway.  i doubt they fixed it.
<wimpies> rebooted and got KDM immediately ... perhaps it remembers some 'default' ?
<wimpies> When the 7 does not come up and I press ALT then the console immedately switches to 1 (without pressing F1) pressing F7 then switches to kdm ...
<wimpies> however have to sleep now (03:00 AM) here ... so ... nitynite
<DaSkreech> nite
<verzonnen> Any one know why there is no /etc/inittab  in the new version of kubuntu?
<intelikey> it a console issue   possable frame buffer related.    try booting with     vga=0x0f05     on the kernel line and see what happens
<verzonnen> well at least no on my system
<intelikey> verzonnen i told you three times  upstart   is the reason.
<verzonnen> what is upstart?
<intelikey> man upstart
<intelikey> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<verzonnen> No manual entry for upstart
<intelikey> figures....   ubuntu is all but docless....
<DaSkreech> How doi open a x client here?
<intelikey> DaSkreech ?
<DaSkreech> do I have to set DISPLAY or can I pass --display to it?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I want to open a X app on my machine over shh
<intelikey> depends on the app  most accept either  --  or -   display
<verzonnen> thanks intelikey, and please next time can you specify the name when you reply to my question
<verzonnen> intelikey: make my live a lot easier and I like easy
<cameuh> hi, i'm a bit disappointed by the kubuntu installer, how I do configure LVM for my partitions?
<dom> okay, nother question for the channel.  I've recently noticed that Konqueror doesn't handle XML pages that use XSLT.  they just come up and a bunch of plain text.  like: http://overholt.ca/wp/?feed=rss2&p=63  (compare w/ Firefox for what it is supposed to look like).  is there something I can do to "enable" XSLT handling?
<phobiac> Cameuh: I don't know much about LVM, but I do know theres an option to create the partitions with it while installing. You might need to go into expert mode to be given that option though, not sure. I know on the ubuntu live cd's you type "expert" at the command prompt the live cd gives you to install that way.
<intelikey> dom  i heard that the reason is that the code is broken and depends on a broken rendering to display propperly....    if that is the case, then there is nothing you can do to konqueror short of breaking it, that will fix that.
<intelikey> that is hear say.
<dom> "Woo!  I like destruction!"  - Gir
<DaSkreech> :-)
<cameuh> phobiac: ok, i'll try to find that expert mode, tnx
<cameuh> btw i wonder how you live without lvm :p
<phobiac> cameuh: no problem man. If it weren't for me recently having to fix up my LAMP server I probably wouldn't have even remembered.
<intelikey> cameuh i wonder why people use partitions   so i guess we're even.
<phobiac> What exactly is LVM anyway?
<intelikey> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<phobiac> I look into those.
<phobiac> If I happen to like what I see how easy is it to move from LVM to partitions without destroying all your data?
<DaSkreech> intelikey:know anything about ssh -Y ?
<cameuh> you have to repartition your drive so a big backup is at least required
<intelikey> DaSkreech no..
<verzonnen> phobiac: whatever you do you'd have to backup your data
<intelikey>      -Y      Enables trusted X11 forwarding.  Trusted X11 forwardings are not
<intelikey>              subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
<phobiac> Hmm, I'll have to experiment with it on my junk computer and see if it's worth backing up my HD for it.
<verzonnen> phobiac: for home lvm is a pain in the backside
<intelikey> i turned off x11 forwording here ;/
<dom> -Y is the devil.  you may need -X to enable forwarding but if that doesn't work, then likely something is horribly horribly wrong and you should *not* be using -Y to work around it
<DaSkreech> intelikey: How?
<phobiac> verzonnen: LVM isn't really for home computer use?
<intelikey> DaSkreech in the sshd_config
<DaSkreech> ok
<islsm_usb> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<islsm_usb> anyone know where I am? <<
<DaSkreech> dom: -X gives me /usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/alteroo/.Xauthority
<DaSkreech> islsm_usb: No Shut up and take the Red Pill
<DaSkreech> :-)
<verzonnen> phobiac: why bother with it, I believe in "keep it simple stupid", just so I can cope ......
<islsm_usb> DaSkreech: meanie :/ I can't find this silly item on my linux system woo!
<DaSkreech> islsm_usb: I would hazard a guess that you are in front of your computer
<dom> DaSkreech,  that's a filepermissions/ownership error (usually).  try removing the .Xauthority and then shelling in again
<islsm_usb> DaSkreech: I have 2 ya know ;)
<DaSkreech> dom: same error
<phobiac> islsm_usb: You're in the kubuntu help channel on the freenode irc server right now. Although I'm sure that's obvious.
<dom> is this a network mounted home dir, DaSkreech?
<islsm_usb> phobiac: the item
<DaSkreech> dom: Nope Just on a computer over <---- there
<islsm_usb> where is "islsm_usb"
<DaSkreech> someone else is using it so I wanted to work over here
<DaSkreech> islsm_usb: try /whois islsm_usb
<dom> DaSkreech,  if you give ssh a -v or two, then that might give you a more useful error.  so try ssh -vX user@host and see if anything in there helps
<intelikey> hehhe and  /exec -o pwd
<scorp007> is it possible to manually install manpages?
<islsm_usb> !wusb54g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wusb54g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> scorp007 manually as in without dpkg ?
<DaSkreech> dom: I get an error message of Wrong Authentication
<intelikey> actually yes.
<intelikey> in /usr/share/man/*
<islsm_usb> First remove islsm_usb then remove and add back ndiswrapper
<islsm_usb> ugh
<islsm_usb> where is it?
<DaSkreech> dom: PM?
<intelikey> or /usr/local/share/man/*    but thats generally a symlink to the first.
<scorp007> hmmm
<scorp007> what format are the pages suppose to be in?
<scorp007> I have a bunch of color.3gl sort of files
<scorp007> *.3gl
<DaSkreech> dom: I get X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)
<dom> btw, for those that were wondering, XSLT just isn't implemented in khtml
<dom> wrong auth?  connection to localhost is b0rk3n?
<dom> hmm
<dom> I don't know off the top of my head
<cameuh> i think i downloaded the wrong cd image, there is even no lvm command on this one
<DaSkreech> I assume that X should be able to speak to each other across versions
<Rob-West> how come Kubuntu is showing everying in Metric
<DaSkreech> dom: should $DISPLAY be null?
<phobiac> cameuh: The lvm option for me was on an ubuntu cd, and it was the LAMP server one. Maybe it's different for the two iso's?
<dom> DISPLAY should be set automagically, generally
<dom> null is definitely not right
<DaSkreech> Soooo should I set it if not?
<Rob-West> i want Imperial units not metric
<dom> no, you really shouldn't.  unless X has been started on a display by something else
<Rob-West> i told it i live in America
<DaSkreech> dom: Well it has. I just said that someone is over there using the machine
<DaSkreech> I don't want to wait on them so I'm Xtunneling
<jpiccolo> would anyone be able to help me with my network card
<cameuh> phobiac: maybe
<Rob-West> brb
<Rob-West> gonna log off
<dom> heh, don't use 0:0 unless you want to piss off the person at that computer then ;)  (I don't think you would be able to anyhow, generally, 0:0 is not shared)
<phobiac> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<phobiac> cameuh: Hmmm, if you're desperate enough you could always get the ubuntu iso, use that to partition the drive, then uninstall uneeded packages and install the ones you do want.
<cameuh> phobiac: i'm installing a desktop and i want kde
<DaSkreech> dom: Well I'm passing it my computer's IP
<DaSkreech> <app> -display <ip>:0.0
<DaSkreech> or just :0
<jpiccolo> anyone know what module i need for a realtek 8201
<cameuh> phobiac: the drive is already partitionned, but kubuntu doesn't read it
<phobiac> cameuh: its not too hard to go from gnome to kde. i started out with an ubuntu cd at first and decided to try out kde, then got rid of gnome when I decided kde was better.
<DaSkreech> which should give it my computer and my current display
<phobiac> cameuh: not too sure how to help you out there. :/
<cameuh> and i don't want to hack the whole stuff, i just want kubuntu on lvm
<Admiral_Chicago> cameuh: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> phobiac i see no reason 'nome and kde can't coexist
<DaSkreech> cameuh: have you tried the alternate Cd?
<cameuh> no
<phobiac> intelikey: Me either, kde is just a preference.
<intelikey> but i would use/recomend kde in place of kubuntu-desktop
<Admiral_Chicago> i think that maybe be what you want
<phobiac> I'm hard drive space stingy, that's the only reason I got rid of gnome. :D
<intelikey> des-quatro
<cameuh> ok, let's reading a bit of website doc first :)
<DaSkreech> !fluxbuntu > phobiac
<dom> DaSkreech,  I hate to ask this, but is X running on your machine?
<DaSkreech> dom: Yup
<igalmarino> hi i need a kde ftp client
<DaSkreech> Which I assume is on :0.0
<DaSkreech> !ftp
<igalmarino> any recomendation ?
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
* DaSkreech whisltes
<dom> igalmarino,  konqueror is your friend
<igalmarino> ok
<igalmarino> thanks
* DaSkreech pursues his lips as well  ;-)
<dom> sorry, DaSkreech, I gotta go.  if I think of an answer, I'll pop back in
<DaSkreech> dom: aight
<cameuh> DaSkreech, Admiral_Chicago: tnx for pointing me to the alternate CD
<jpiccolo> i am having a hard time getting my network card up
<Admiral_Chicago> no problem
* DaSkreech bows
<DaSkreech> jpiccolo: Well you are on now
<DaSkreech>  it's not that bad :)
<phobiac> DaSkreech: I've tried fluxbuntu too. It just wasn't right for me.
<Admiral_Chicago> i should go to bed and stop helping people
<Admiral_Chicago> i haven't slept in 36 hours
<Admiral_Chicago> and i have a major test tomorrow
<Admiral_Chicago> night all
<DaSkreech> Bye
<DaSkreech> Don't come back for 36 hours!
<intelikey> i wonder why ncftp is not in that list ?
<jpiccolo> yeah, 6.10 is not seeing my network card
<phobiac> Night man
<DaSkreech> jpiccolo: did you try a depmod -a
<jpiccolo> still nothing after restarting network
<lore_> pova
<verzonnen> nite all
<kai> I have a devel questuion
<kai> what is better mySql or sql2000
<bgsteffens> hi everyone :) i'm in kubuntu for the first time, on the test-off-the-cdrom
<bgsteffens> can anyone tell me if this http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html driver will work on kubuntu?
<kai> where else can i go for Edutainment programs for Kunbuntu
<Jucato> !kdeedu
<ubotu> kdeedu: educational apps from the official KDE release. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 19 kB, installed size 68 kB
<kai> I dont want the whole desktop I just want to browse the packages for it
<Dr_House> i need a good podcasting/podcatching client
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: :-)
<Jucato> kai: put this in Konqueror: apt:/show?kdeedu
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Dr_House: Podcatching?
<intelikey> is there any good way to chmod with input format        drwxr-xr-x dirname       ?
<bgsteffens> no one can tell me if http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon.html driver will work with kubuntu?
<Dr_House> sorry 'bout that.  miss type
<kai> Jucato: Thanx
<DaSkreech> intelikey: hwat?
<intelikey> !ati | bgsteffens
<ubotu> bgsteffens: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bgsteffens> thank you :o)
<Jucato> kai: the ones listed in the "Depends" are the kdeedu (KDE Educational apps) packages
<DaSkreech> Jucato: up for som SSh X tunneling? :)
<intelikey> DaSkreech ls -l blah  it gives perms in  "drwxr-xr-x"  format    is there any good way to use that output as input for chmod ?
* Jucato runs and hides... knows nothing about ssh...
<DaSkreech> Jucato: No It's the X tunnelling that's the important part
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Gimme a better example
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no nothing about that either :(
<DaSkreech> Blast :)(
<intelikey> ls -l /etc > list.file     ; for Q in `cat list.file | cut -d' ' -f1 ` ;do chmod $Q blah ;done     and i know that's incomplete.
<DaSkreech> YOu want to chmod it back to itself?
<intelikey> well actually it's all 000  atm....
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> so yeah.
<DaSkreech> ....
<DaSkreech> so you want to take the results from one system and apply to your 000 system?
<intelikey> that's the idea.
<noobie_> i noticed graphics run slower in linux than in windows is this because of a graphics configuration error or is it just assembly vs c?
<intelikey> same system actually...  but details are irrelevent.
<noobie_> i was running ut2004
<DaSkreech> noobie_: ATI card?
<noobie_> no actually onboard graphics
<jpiccolo> would installing with noapic cause my network card not to work?
<noobie_> mind you ut2004 runs fast in windows
<intelikey> but what card noobie_ ?
<noobie_> intel extreme
<noobie_> onboard graphics
<intelikey> hmmm idk.
<bgsteffens> will kubuntu run a lot faster when installed on my machine instead of running off cdrom?
<noobie_> 845 series
<Jucato> bgsteffens: definitely
<intelikey> bgsteffens yep
<bgsteffens> :)
<bgsteffens> i like kubuntu so far
<Jucato> absolutely, certainly, surely
<intelikey> sho'nuf
<jpiccolo> what does noapic mean durning the install
<ubuntu> holas
<ubuntu> disculpen
<ubuntu> saven acabo de instalar kubuntu
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Language?
<intelikey> ok i'm not very versed in using letters in chmod.   someone give me an example syntax for say setting perms to  751  using letters  ?
<ubuntu> pero no me reproduse los mp3
<ubuntu> afsdasdfasdfads
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<DaSkreech> !es | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<bgsteffens> wow, already connected to my win2003 fileserver
<intelikey> anyone ?
<scorp007> is it possible to install the manpages in this tar file? ftp://ftp.sgi.com/opengl/doc/mangl.tar.Z
<scorp007> they have a strange suffix
<intelikey> .Z is probably pkzip format
<bgsteffens> ok all, i'd better install kubuntu now :D:D:D thanks for help
<intelikey> use unzip on them
<intelikey> then you can gzip or bzip2 as you like.
<Wiesel-> Where is the samba folder by default?
<intelikey> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<fignew> Wiesel: Home directory if any at all
<scorp007> no, i mean that the contents inside have a strange suffix, i did unzip them
<Wiesel-> Well, where is the config file more specifically?
<fignew> ohh
<fignew> /etc/samba/
<fignew> that or /etc/smb
<intelikey> ok i'm not very versed in using letters in chmod.   someone give me an example syntax for say setting perms to  751  using letters  ?
<scorp007> what's wrong with numbers?
<fignew> though like ubotu said, the best way to admin is either with the built in KDE tools, or the SWAT interface
<intelikey> the input i have is letters
* fignew always uses nums
<intelikey> so you don't know either.... ok.   anyone else ?
<aseigo> 751 is rwxr-x-x
<intelikey> i know but that's not the syntax
<aseigo> r=4, w=2, x=1
<aseigo> ah...
<intelikey> what would the the command look like ?
<aseigo> chmod a+rwx
<DaSkreech> aseigo: he wants a script to convert them I guess
<aseigo> would give you the first 7
<aseigo> er, u=
<scorp007> no
<scorp007> yes
<aseigo> etc...
<aseigo> g=rx would give you the 5
<aseigo> a=x would give you the 1
<aseigo> u=user, g=group, a=all (everyone)
<intelikey> so chmod u+rwx g+rx a+x blah     ?
<aseigo> or o=
<aseigo> if you only want to affect the third octet
<aseigo> o=x
<DaSkreech> intelikey: o ==o thers
<fignew> chmod a+x u+rw g+r
<aseigo> you'll want = not + if you're trying to change the file
<aseigo> since if u already has exec, then u+rw will give you u=rwx
* aseigo notes that this scotch is vary vary good =)
<Jucato> heh :)
<aseigo> and not to sound like a total unix dink, but `man chmod` has all of this .. probably in the first few paragraphs =)
<aseigo> actually, here... open konqi and do man:chmod in it. yay! an on-topic gui-relevant suggestion! much less unix-dink-like =)
<aseigo> well, perhaps only slightly less ;)
<DaSkreech> aseigo: would you happen to have a few X tunneling tips? :-)
<aseigo> DaSkreech: via ssh?
<DaSkreech> Yup
<fignew> ssh -X -C
<intelikey> k i think i got it.    i'll parse out the 2-4 chars and use them with o+  and 5-7 will be g+ and 8-10 a+    and tr -d '-'  the thing.
<fignew> -C for compression :)
* aseigo used to play his music from home into the office via icecast + a couple ssh tunnels
<fignew> doh
<aseigo> one hop out of the home firewall and one hop into the company firewall
<fignew> that's X
<DettoAltrimenti> question: in the windows version of Firefox, if you type "wp france" in the address bar, it goes to the wikipedia article 'france.' is there any way I can make the linux version of firefox do this?
<aseigo> and we wondered why they hated ssh ;)
<vontux> any experience w/ ntfs removable usb drives in here
<intelikey> let me test i'll get back to ya with the working code.
<fignew> ntfs on thumbdrive?
<aseigo> DaSkreech: what are you trying to do exactly?
<fignew> vontux: is it an external harddrive of thumbdrive?
<DaSkreech> Well someone >was< at the machine over there <------
<fignew> or*
<vontux> fignew: external hd
<Hobbsee> hey aseigo
<aseigo> DettoAltrimenti: use konqi =) wp:france ;)
<DaSkreech> and I wanted to work on OO so I sshed in set DISPLAY exported and tried to run it
<aseigo> DettoAltrimenti: but yeah, there's probably a firefox extension somewhere
<DaSkreech> No go at all
<fignew> ok, just making sure you were sane ;)
<DaSkreech>  been 4 hours now
<fignew> should mount read only automatically
<malik__> hi guyz.............any one knows abt any good mp3 player besides amarok?................speciaslly with  cool looking GUI?
<aseigo> DaSkreech: is it just sitting there as if it is starting up?
<vontux> fignew: how about mounting as writable?
<DaSkreech> nope
<aseigo> malik__: juk, noatun, xmms. pick your poison
<fignew> vontux: it's risky (or so I've heard)
<aseigo> DaSkreech: what did you get when you ran the command?
<fignew> you could loose data
<fignew> lose*
<aseigo> malik__: cool looking GUI's are amazingly overrated compared to actually accomplishing stuff though ;)
<DaSkreech> Damn
<vontux> fignew: I know, but I use ntfs-3g on non-removable media and it works fine
<DaSkreech> hold on let me log out of the box
<malik__> LOLz...........good one
* DaSkreech gets up and walks across the room
<Jucato> speaking of gui's... plasma....???
<vontux> fignew: do you know about removable media/
* aseigo walks acros the room too... to get a scotch.
<fignew> vontux: try a manual mount command
<aseigo> Hobbsee: yo
<fignew> vontux: in terminal
<vontux> fignew: I want to mount w/ ntfs-3g, not regular mount
<malik__> amarok is givin me creeps....................it wont add my mp3z...........n now im sounding like a broken record............coz guyz at amarok ch wont respond
<DaSkreech> aseigo: Bloody hell Forget it works now
<fignew> vontux: yes, you would specify that as the filesystem
<fignew> vontux: or you can edit /etc/fstab
<vontux> fignew: so specify the filesystem as "ntfs-3g"
<fignew> should work
<vontux> fignew: editing fstab doesn't seem to work for the removable medi
<vontux> *media
<aseigo> malik__: on kubuntu? you probably need to add libxine-extracodecs
<aseigo> DaSkreech: it just wanted you to talk to us
<aseigo> malik__: did you install that yet?
<aseigo> malik__: if not, you won't get any mp3 support from anything that uses xine
<DaSkreech> aseigo: I've been talking for a while. I guess logging in physically gave me rights to the .Xauthority
<aseigo> ok. it wanted you to talk to me then ;)
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> DISPLAY is still localhost:10
<DaSkreech> Must be:)
<fignew> vontux: something like mount -o ntfs-3g /dev/ice /mnt/pnt
<malik__> i have libxine-extracodecs along with libmad0 n all the other stuff. strnage thing is it has all the mp3 in files tab but wont add em in collection tab when scanning for mp3z it will brk down
<fignew> DaSkreech: is X fowarding enabled in the sshd config?
<malik__> hallelujia..........................i finally figured it
<malik__> im dancing man
<DaSkreech> fignew: ALl I did was logout of the remote machine locally and it worked magically
<fulat2k> hi folks, anyone here using the acx111 driver which comes with feisty?
<Jucato> malik__: finally? :)
<malik__> yesssssssssssssssssssss
<aseigo> malik__: what was it?
* DaSkreech kicks back. Man I love ssh tunneling :)
<malik__> Jucato:; as per ur suggestion i added mp3z bit by bit as i have abt 32 gig of em plus i took out the mix media files like wma n real media n video clips out which were there
<jpiccolo> how would i go about getting a lan card to work?
<DaSkreech> It's one notch above XDMCP in coolness
<fignew> SSH tunneling is without a doubt one of my favorite things about Linux
<fignew> well.. SSH in general
<Jucato> malik__: kool. glad my suggestion helped (a bit...) :P
<malik__> what is ssh tunneling?
<DaSkreech> malik__: opening an application (GUI Like) from another machine on your machine over ssh
<malik__> now i can fetch n add all the lyrics of my collection...................yum yum
<fignew> DaSkreech: no, there's more than that
<fignew> it's hard to explain quickly
<malik__> so its equal to XPz remote desktop sharing i suppose?
<fignew> nono
<fignew> 1 sec
<DaSkreech> malik__: Nope cooler by far :)
<fulat2k> http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/winhelp/32/Tunneling_Explained.html
<fulat2k> :D
<fignew> thankyou fulat2k
<fulat2k> np
<fignew> there's X fowarding and SSH tunneling
<fignew> so I can ssh to a remote computer behind a firewall
<jpiccolo> well i guess its time to toss out the onboard nic
<fignew> and tell it to link a remote host to a local host on my computer
<vontux> fignew: in mount at least for ntfs-3g, "-o" option is depreciated, use "-t" instead
* aseigo ponders what band is playing at the local club tonight.. hum
<jc> hey i am a first time user of linux,  does any one hav any of advice on how i should start learning?
<fignew> so when I wen to 127.0.0.1:12345 it could go to the remote host 192.168.0.5:21
<fignew> jc: setup a webserver
<vontux> aseigo: start w/ live-cd's go to "www.knoppix.net"
<fignew> vontux: I'm old school ;)
<vontux> aseigo: that is how I got started
<DaSkreech> jc: figure out what you want to  do then do it
<vontux> fignew: hehe, I'm almost still noob school :p
<DaSkreech> and don't stop till you accomplish it
<aseigo> vontux: hehe...
<fignew> so true DaSkreech (for me that was setting up a webserver)
<fulat2k> jc: what would you like to use it for at the end of the day?
<jc> well i mean just as a regular operating systerm
<jc> but everything uses a command
<vontux> aseigo: are you using ubuntu right now, and if so, on your hd, or are you using it on a live-cd?
<DaSkreech> jc do that then
<DaSkreech> jc: how did you login here?
<aseigo> vontux: kubuntu. laptop and desktop
<jc> i just clicked on konversation
<fulat2k> jc: that's great :P
<intelikey> ok it can be done.
<DaSkreech> There you go. Everything doesn't have a command :-)
<DaSkreech> or as we say here a kommand
<vontux> aseigo: the way I learned about linux was first by studying the structure of unix, then I combed and participated in the forums on my first distro, knoppix whenever I had a specific question
<intelikey> DaSkreech what doesn't have a kommand ?
<DaSkreech> I just installed Redhat 4
<DaSkreech> intelikey: everything
<jc> lol yeah thats tru but i mean i was trying to update my amarok 2 use mp3 but i dont know what to do
<intelikey> *
<intelikey> :)
<aseigo> vontux: good way to go about it
<intelikey> the command for everything would be      *
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | jc
<ubotu> jc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* aseigo ponders why vontux is sharing this with him, but is enjoying it none-the-less =)
<Jucato> lol
<jontec> hey, guys. Okay... I'm looking at a file that says that I can define a rails app (basically we're looking at a directory) with the apache2 directive <VirtualHost *>. I am conjecturing that this maps to all paths into the server... how can I change it so that apache2 maps the app to a certain directory. For instance... in my first example lets say it mapped to www.foo.com... how could I set the rails app to map to www.foo.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I thought it was /usr/bin/42
<Jucato> scotch must be getting to you aseigo :)
<jontec> oh, btw... #apache is not being helpful... at ALL. T_T
<aseigo> Jucato: yep =)
<jc> but i mean that is helpful but i stil want to be able to manuver through linux like you guys ;)
<DaSkreech> jc: trust me on this. Everyone does it the way they want to :)
<Ash-Fox> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<aseigo> jc: just takes time. =) best part is, you never learn it all. there's always SOMEthing more to find out =)
<DaSkreech> Just use it and after about a month the basics will be apparent and you can do what you like
<jc> great advice thanks
<vontux> aseigo: I thought you mentioned that you were a first time linux user
<vontux> aseigo: I must have read wrong
<DaSkreech> jc: though you may want to watch out for the hidden file system in konqueror :)
<Jucato> vontux: aseigo is a kde developer :)
<DaSkreech> aseigo: That's probably the first time you've been accused of that :)
<fulat2k> DaSkreech: do you mean hidden FS or hidden files??
<aseigo> DaSkreech: hehe =)
<DaSkreech> hidden FS
<Jucato> aseigo: guess you're not popular enough heheh :)
* fignew runs and hides from aseigo
<aseigo> vontux: np =)
<aseigo> Jucato: nope.
<aseigo> Jucato: i'll work harder at it =P
<DaSkreech> he'll find out about hidden files in time
<vontux> aseigo: hehe my bad, I kinda don't read through chat rooms so well sometimes
<DaSkreech>  assuming jc is a male :)
<aseigo> vontux: pfft.. it's cool. i hardly care. =) it's good to know there are people who are friendly in the channel though. important to the success of things like kubuntu
<jc> what kind of hidden file system?
<DaSkreech> down with market dominance:)
<jc> and yes i'm male lol
<jontec> I'm important to the success of things like kubuntu. :D
<intelikey> !hidden | jc
<ubotu> jc: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<DaSkreech> jc: Linux/Unix has a particualr way to keep files. Konqueror hides some of this to make things simpler
<aseigo> jontec: you got it =)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: has there been a classroom on FHS ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: none that I remember
<fulat2k> kewll... learn something new :)
<jc> oooh
<DaSkreech> Shame could have thrown him the notes
<malik__> is  there any project which is working on building extensions for konqi ?.............. coz i miss opera..............pitty it doesnt work properly on linux
<DaSkreech> !opera
<fignew> I don't mind the hidden folders in konq... I always do all my system stuff in the command prompt anyways
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<fignew> Opera runs fine
<jc> see the problem i was having why i came into this chat also is that none of the mp3 files play
<DaSkreech> fignew: I  am just so used to typing them in that I don't see it
<DaSkreech>  honeslty if someone took away my mouse I wouldn't notice for days
<jc> they show up in amarok but with in 2 secs it says the playlist is done
<DaSkreech> It's behind my monitor now
<fignew> but what type of extensions are are you talking about malik__
<fignew> ?
<DaSkreech> jc: did you read the link ubotu just sent you
<malik__> like mouse gestures .................n skins
<DaSkreech> !mp3 > jc
<malik__> im very new to linux
<malik__> i have taken a plunge by ditching win xp
<malik__> abt a wk ago
<jc> yes
<DaSkreech> malik__: we'll try to make it so that you don't have to reinfect yourself
<Cueball|Laptop> !mp3 > Cueball|Laptop
<malik__> LOLz.............that wud b gr8
<jpiccolo> i will pay someone to get my network card working
<DaSkreech> jc: and you didn't see how to install mp3 support?
<DaSkreech> Which network card?
<fignew> jc: mp3 drivers can't legally be distributed with kubuntu
<jc> i did that already
<jpiccolo> Realtek RTL8201CL PHY- Integrated 10/100 transceiver.
<jpiccolo> thats from the manuf site
<jc> i installed them last week
<jc> a friend showed me how
<DaSkreech> jc: and they worked before?
<jc> no
<DaSkreech> jpiccolo: Good bet they weren't installed properly then :)
<fignew> malik__: no skins, but the icons can be changed if you change the KDE icons
<DaSkreech> jc: do you have multiverse turned on?
<malik__> i have realtak card n it was detected automatically by linux
<jc> i think so
<DaSkreech> jc: do you know pastebin?
<jc> no
<DaSkreech> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jpiccolo> mine wasn't its one of these micro boards
<DaSkreech> jpiccolo: and it's never worked for you?
<jpiccolo> no, new system
<fignew> malik__: also, mouse gestures can be enabled: http://en.opensuse.org/Konqueror_Tips_and_Tricks
<DaSkreech> did you search  for it on google.com/linux ?
<DaSkreech> jc: see it?
<jpiccolo> yeah, closes i have gotten was someone saying that they cant get a realtek card to work, then they do, but dont say how
<jc> i am checking it out now
<jc> yeah i see it
<DaSkreech> ok press alt+f2
<malik__> fignew: i know abt konqi gestures but they are not easy to use unlike opera
<DaSkreech> and type in kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<DaSkreech> it should open a file in a text editor
<jc> yes it did
<DaSkreech> ok now to teach you something cool :)
<jc> lol
<DaSkreech> Highlight the entire text with the mouse
<jc> ok
<DaSkreech> go to the pastebin and press the middle mouse button over the text area
<aseigo> mmb rocks
<Jucato> mmb to close tabs?
* Jucato runs and hides
<jc> the middle mouse buttin?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<jc> :S
<DaSkreech> Do you have a scroll wheel?
<jc> no
<jc> i am using a laptop
<Jucato> I think you can set X to emulate a 3 button mouse, right?
<DaSkreech> jc: does it have a trackpad?
<jc> yes
<DaSkreech> ok press the two buttons at the same time
<jc> :O
<jc> wow lol
<DaSkreech> ha ha :-)
<DaSkreech> Ok send that and give us the URL that pastebin gives you
<DaSkreech> Press Alt+Ctrl+V
<DaSkreech> that shows you  a history of things you have copied so you can go and get something that you copied recently
<DaSkreech> then Middle mouse button (or two buttons together) pastes it
<jc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36561/
<DaSkreech>  Hmm
<DaSkreech> jc: close the text editor
<jc> ok
<DaSkreech> reopen it as before but with kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rob-West> how can i modify what the login screen looks like
<jc> done
<intelikey> Rob-West kdm ?
<Rob-West> yea
<fignew> Rob-West: System Settings... Splash screen
<intelikey> there is a kmenu entry
<DaSkreech> Ok look for the line deb http://bs.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<intelikey> and one can edit the config if they are brave
<DettoAltrimentii> does anyone know where the 'direct rendering' option is in VLC player preferences?
<jc> i c it
<DaSkreech> jc:  add a space and the word multiverse after it
<DaSkreech> do the same on the line below it
<Rob-West> no thats not it
<Rob-West> i wanna change where u type ur password and user name in
<jc> ok
<DaSkreech> Save :-)
<intelikey> sed 's/ main.*/ main restricted universe multiverse/g' /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -ve'#' | sort -u > ~/sources.list
<jc> it said i cudnt save it
<DaSkreech> why?
<knapp> in kde, what are the hotkeys to switch desktops?
<DaSkreech> knapp: Ctrl+F<n>
<jc> some thing about write acces
<intelikey> ctrl+left/right   works to  or used to
<kkathman> knapp whatever you want them to be
<DaSkreech> jc: you had reopened it with the command kdesu kate ?
<DaSkreech> not just kate?
<jc> oh where do i go 2 find taht
<jc> that*
<intelikey> if you run that line you have a new sourses.list  ^
<DaSkreech> Alt+F2
<DaSkreech> It should ask you for a password
<DaSkreech> Assuming your friend didn't hook you up :)
<kkathman> knapp:  I dont think there is a default for them defined standardly in edgy
<kkathman> at least there wasnt on my install
<intelikey> it seems the easiest way is to convert the letters to hex and chmod the right way.
<jc> now what
<DaSkreech> you added in multiverse?
<kkathman> I just set them to be ctrl-alt-left and right
<DaSkreech> and saved?
<jpiccolo> what does noapic mean when installing
<DaSkreech> kkathman: Hmm where have I heard that combo before>
<kkathman> apic - advanced power
<DaSkreech> jpiccolo: Is it a laptop?
<jpiccolo> no
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  prolly in compiz or beryl
<DaSkreech> or metacity
<kkathman> I dont use it
<DaSkreech> jc: saved?
<jc> when i pressed alt+f2 it said run command
<jc> but it didnt alow me 2 save
<jpiccolo> i am reading stuff and it seem fedora gets it to work, i am going to try fedora core 5 and see
<intelikey> jpiccolo apic is a cpu thing  you can google for that   and noapic means that the kernel will not use apic
<kkathman> but if you check the KDE settings DaSkreech after install, there arent keys defined
<DaSkreech> Right and you typed in kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<knapp> ty
<DaSkreech> kkathman: Ctrl+F<n> always works for me
<jpiccolo> ok
<kkathman> metacity doesn transcend to KDE3.5.5
<jc> ok its ok it saved now
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  yep for particular desktops...but to go to the next or previous you need to set that up
<DaSkreech> Ah point taken
<kkathman> at least that was the way it was when I migrated
<kkathman> its all good man :)
<DaSkreech> jc: do you know how to use apt-get or are you more comfortable with adept?
<jc> yeah i know how 2 use it in kommand
<DaSkreech> jc: ok lets have fun
<jc> konsole*
<DaSkreech> jc: Alt+space
<intelikey> jpiccolo the kernel accepts several commandline arguments    noapic nofb nodevfs(or is that one devfs=nomount...)   and so on.
<DaSkreech> and type adept
<DaSkreech> then press enter
<jpiccolo> ok i was just wondering because it makes me type that in
<jpiccolo> and there was no man pages about it
<jc> done
<intelikey> jpiccolo as well as init options  like which runlevel to start in   what vga settings to use....
<DaSkreech> password and open it
<jc> done
<DaSkreech> press reload
<DaSkreech> should get a bunch of lines running by
<intelikey> jpiccolo i saw a doc on kernel commandline arguments one time... i don't have a url for it though.
<Jucato> reload? you're confusing it with Synaptic :p
<jc> lol
<DaSkreech> Fetch Updates
<DaSkreech>  sorry :)
<jc> lol
<jc> no prob
<DaSkreech> I still say both should be bound to F5
<boris``> i need some help with automatix
<Jucato> heh
<DaSkreech> I always press it :-(
<jc> after this i stil have ONE last problem
<malik__>    oi guyz i pressed Alt+space  n something popped out named katapult.................what is it?
<jpiccolo> you explained it well enough, i just wanted to make sure it wasnt something to do with networking
<jc> finished
<intelikey> f5 is paste
<Jucato> malik__: it's a launcher
<intelikey> don't mess with my f keys.
<DaSkreech> once it's done type in extracodecs in the search bar and tell me if it shows anything
<Jucato> intelikey: in what world?
<intelikey> mc
<malik__> boris``: what do u need?
<Jucato> the rest of the world doesn't use it, besides, it's on a per-app basis, isn't it? :)
<Jucato> DaSkreech: you can always set Adept to use F5 as a shortcut key to Fetch Updates :)
<jc> libxine-extracodecs?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<intelikey> Jucato yeah   you didn't take that seriously did you ?
<jc> but only one
<DaSkreech> does it say not installed?
<jc> yeah it says not intsall
<jc> install*
<DaSkreech> ok click install and then apply changes
<Jucato> intelikey: no. did you take mine seriously? :P
<intelikey> yeah man sure.  i always do.
<intelikey> well most always
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I know I did already
<intelikey> well sometimes i do
<DaSkreech> Just when I'm using live Cds I forget
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> often? rarely? :)
<intelikey> yeah
<Jucato> bye guys. lunch :P
<malik__> boris``: do u need help to install automatix?
<kalel> asd
<DaSkreech> jc: close amarok!
<kalel> hola
<intelikey> actually pretty often Jucato
<intelikey> but not always...
<kalel> como instalo amsn
<intelikey> :)
<kalel> alguien ayudeme
<kalel> por favorrr
<kalel> amsn   helpppppppppppppppppppp
<intelikey> !es | kale
<ubotu> kale: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jc> it worked:D
<DaSkreech> jc: Well duh :)
<jc> thanks
<malik__>   !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kalel> hola, alguien me puede auidar a instalar
<kalel> amsn
<kalel> por favor
<DaSkreech> jc: Next problem
<intelikey> !es > kalel
<DaSkreech> !es | kalel
<ubotu> kalel: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kkathman> its so much easier to just follow the wiki
<malik__> help with installing a webcam on kubuntu and also setting up my tv tuner card?
<DaSkreech> kkathman: The wiki should have a note to make sure that people don't enable backports
<jc> well i recently downloaded winamp (because i couldnt use the mp3) and i couldnt open it up
<DaSkreech> Which everyone seems to do and think they have multiverse
<intelikey> !amsn | kalel
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<kalel> me hace falta
<kalel> g++
<kalel> y gcc
<DaSkreech> jc: Well you don't need it now unless you like shoutcast
<kalel> pero no se como
<kalel> ponerlos
<kkathman> DaSkreech:  agreed
<malik__> DaSkreech: help with installing a webcam on kubuntu and also setting up my tv tuner card?
<DaSkreech> !b-e > kalel
<DaSkreech> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jc> how do i run different installations for the future
<intelikey> grrrr !b-e kalel
<intelikey> DaSkreech you beet me to that one.
<kalel> ???
<kkathman> malik__:   try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=webcam&titlesearch=Titles
<kkathman> hehe
<kalel> grrr be????
<kalel> q???
* kkathman ^5s DaSkreech :)
<malik__> yea i did follow that link n nothin happened instead my tv tuner cards colorful line appeared as my web cam
<intelikey> !b-e | kalel
<ubotu> kalel: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<intelikey> looks like he don't know where the msg tab is.
<DaSkreech> jc: different installations?
<DaSkreech> kalel: espanol?
<jc> yeah because i tried install an .exe file and i cudnt
<DaSkreech> jc: Well a) install functionality
<jc> huh?
<DaSkreech> So as we said before figure out >what< you want to do and get it to work
<DaSkreech> apps aren't as important as getting something done
<DaSkreech> b)
<rich_> hi
<DaSkreech> !wine | jc
<ubotu> jc: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<rich_> hi
<DaSkreech> hi
<intelikey> lo
<DaSkreech> mid
<rich_> how r u???
<DaSkreech> i r 2 fine
<intelikey> i 2
<intelikey> n u
<DaSkreech> !u > intelikey
* DaSkreech smiles
<intelikey> !botabuse > DaSkreech
<D_dog> is it possible to have your nick validated automatically when you log in..i am using xchat
<intelikey> :)
* DaSkreech cracks up
<intelikey> yes it is
<DaSkreech> jc: basically I'm saying don't try and think of an application you need. Think of what you want to do and try get to that
<DaSkreech> If you MUST have an application though try wine
<jc> ok i wanted 2 use msn messenger
<jpiccolo> pens are not good at picking up pickels
<intelikey> jc amsn
* DaSkreech avoids jc to ward off cooties
<DaSkreech> jc: I take it you tried kopete ?
<jpiccolo> msn messenger ouch
<jc> yes lol
<DaSkreech> And you can't logon or you just prefer MSn
<DettoAltrimenti> whenever I reboot, kubuntu always saves which windows/programs are open... is there any way I can close it all, then start a new session?
<jc> i just prefer msn
<jpiccolo> close all the windows before you reboot
<abattoir> DettoAltrimenti: yeah, you need to turn off Session Restore
<DaSkreech> jc: try amsn. I can't promise anything though
<abattoir> DettoAltrimenti: edgy?
<intelikey> kcontrol    or right click the desktop and configure it to start with a new sesson
<jc> ok i used adept and i set amsn 2 install and i applyed changes
<jc> it downloaded and everything but now i dont know where to find it
<DaSkreech> alt+f2
<jc> i went to internet already and its not there
<intelikey> jc you may have rushed it.   it should show up in the menu.
<jpiccolo> goto terminal and type amsn
<jc> it did
<jc> thank you every
<DaSkreech> Heehee :-)
<jc> gracias a todos
<intelikey> grassy... never mind....
<DaSkreech> toad as.. never mind
<jpiccolo> if my nic works in fedora i should be able to find out how to get it to work in ubuntu, right?
<DettoAltrimenti> abattoir: no, dapper
<DaSkreech> jpiccolo: I suspect so. What kernel is fedora using?
<abattoir> DettoAltrimenti: System Settings->KDE Components->Session Manager
<jpiccolo> not sure, installing it now
<intelikey> or    kcontrol    or right click the desktop and configure it to start with a new sesson
<abattoir> DettoAltrimenti: select Start w/ an empty session
<jpiccolo> 6 mins to go, or it says
<jc> yeah i'm sory it is todas
<jc> lol
<malik__> if he is installin fedora 5 then i think it will be 2.6.15
<jpiccolo> yeah its 5 i know that, i got it awhile ago
<DettoAltrimenti> thanks abattoir
<DaSkreech> jpiccolo: Why not 6?
<jpiccolo> i had 5 on cd
<intelikey> a fedora is a hat ya know....
<malik__> then ur kernel versionb wud b i think 2.6.15 but after u update it it , it will become the lates what ever it might be
<DaSkreech> malik__: Fedora can do that?
<abattoir> DettoAltrimenti: you're welcome :)
<malik__> yes
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> it one ups suse then
<intelikey> of course fedora can do that....
<malik__> i used it for a wk or so n loved it coz of it GUI but multimedia setup is total pain
<seven11> help need the package name for patition tool (format,resize...)
<jpiccolo> gnome partition editor
<intelikey> fdisk mke2fs parted
<jpiccolo> gparted thats it
<malik__> fedoraz GUI is better than any linux i have seen so far but for what i do with it i like kubuntu better. i tried ubuntu too but didnt like it too much
<seven11> qparted thanks
<jpiccolo> yeah i like kde better
<seven11> me 2
<DaSkreech> jc: So any other pressing questions?
<malik__> pitty that stanton finley didnt write installtion notes for fedora 6
<intelikey> as often as i start a gui(haven't today.) i don't know what any of them look like.
<jpiccolo> so your old school cli
<jc> no i'm good
<intelikey> no new skool cli
<jpiccolo> ic
<jpiccolo> rebooting
<DaSkreech> Mouse enabled CLI :)
<DettoAltrimenti> im getting an error about input device 169- can I somehow see what input device that is?
<jpiccolo> lets see if the network works
<intelikey> i used to say i had to have a gui.... 4/5 years ago....
<intelikey> DaSkreech yessir
<malik__> do i have to install new kernel when it comes out manually inkubuntu or it will update it with apt-get  or adept?
<intelikey> DettoAltrimenti it's wacom
<malik__> plus when fiesty  comes out how do we update without setting all the customisation on fire?
<intelikey> DettoAltrimenti you can delete/comment out all three wacom sections in /etc/X11/xorg.conf      (assuming you don't actually have any wacom device that is erroring)
<DettoAltrimenti> intelikey while running beryl I get a 'failed to open device' error for input device 169- do you know what the problem is?
<intelikey> upgrade doesn't do that malik__
<DettoAltrimenti> intelikey video will not play while I have beryl running too- I thought it may be related?
<intelikey> DettoAltrimenti yes it's wacom input devices in the xorg.conf      as to the vidio that i don't know.
<intelikey> i do all my vidio watching in the console   gui skipps....
<jpiccolo> scrolling ascii
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> just like tv
<intelikey> well better rez...
<DaSkreech> aalib ?
<intelikey> jpiccolo console frame buffering in the kernel
<intelikey> DaSkreech ^
<DaSkreech> I watched the World cup through aalib at work
<malik__> when i boot edgy it shows word generic next to the kernasl version ...........whast does that mean?
<DaSkreech> It means it will figure out SMP or non SMP I think
<intelikey> yeah and arch to some degree
<intelikey> it means you have a generic kernel
<intelikey> :)
<malik__> so how do i make it smp?.......
<intelikey> by having two processors in the box...
<intelikey> :)
<malik__> well i have hyperthreading thingy
<malik__> n when i installed fedora it installed smp kernel...............so i was wondering with one is correct
<intelikey> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* intelikey kicks the bot.
<malik__> :)
<malik__> aaaaaaaaaah n one more thing how do i save documents in koffice?.....it wont let me save word files ..............keeps asking for location of a file to open instead of letting me save it
<intelikey> ubotu i is me neither.
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkathman> I wonder if kubuntu will offer a 2.6.18 kernel soon ?
<intelikey> malik__ where are you trying to save it ?
<kkathman> since suse has moved that way
<malik__> how do i save documents in koffice?.....it wont let me save word files ..............keeps asking for location of a file to open instead of letting me save it
<intelikey> malik__ where are you trying to save it ?
<malik__> any thing in word
<malik__> it wont let me
<jpiccolo> nope fedora dont work with my nic either
* intelikey thinks we may be at an impass.
<jpiccolo> what the hell
<intelikey> malik__ "where" are you trying to save it ?     where is a location  not a format....
<malik__> when it asks if i wanna save it n i press save then next it asks me to open the location of file instead of letting me type the name for that file n save it
<malik__> home directory
<intelikey> ok...
<intelikey> that was like pulling teeth.
<intelikey> malik__ do    ls -ld $HOME
<intelikey> in the konsole....
<intelikey> what does it say ?
<malik__> drwxr-xr-x 20 malik krmalik 4096 2006-12-12 16:03 /home/malik
<malik__> thats what came out
<intelikey> ok   you should be able to write there
<DaSkreech> Night all!
<Jucato> bye DaSkreech!
* Jucato screeches
<intelikey> malik__ if you type in the name you want to save it to what happens ?
<intelikey> gooday DaSkreech
<malik__> it aks me to open the location of the file
<malik__> instead of savin it
<ubuntu> my system is broken is there a way to browse my files and record it on cd so i can do a fresh install?
<intelikey> yes and ?
<malik__> which is weird considerin that im trying to save one noty open one
<abattoir> malik__: i don't think kword (atleast on kubuntu) has the word export plugin
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Hey. I'm DA sKreech!!
<abattoir> malik__: it can only import word(.doc) files
<Jucato> :P
<SeyToN> anybody?
<SeyToN> my system is broken is there a way to browse my files and record it on cd so i can do a fresh install?
<malik__> yes it can save in word format it shows word xp file type in the file types menua
<malik__> the prob is its not savin in any format.............any thing
<intelikey> SeyToN no  you don't do that to do a fresh install  you just install  it will insist on formatting the root partition.
<abattoir> SeyToN: you can use a live cd to retrieve the data...
<abattoir> SeyToN: but it depends on how broken your system is
<SeyToN> i am using a live cd atm
<SeyToN> but i can see my files...
<abattoir> SeyToN: hmm, you have another optical drive?
* abattoir doesn't know if the kubuntu livecd has -toram
<SeyToN> no just 1
<Red-Sox> I'm installing Kubuntu right now, right.
<abattoir> SeyToN: hmm, you can backup all those data in one partition, and reinstall(and not format that partition during reinststallation)
<Red-Sox> So, does my config carry over from the Live CD
<Red-Sox> after the install is done
<intelikey> no
<Red-Sox> Crap
<SeyToN> ohh well looks like i have to do a partitions then
* Red-Sox closes the sources.list
<intelikey> Red-Sox you can copy things over before you reboot  but there is no default saving process....
<Red-Sox> okay
<Red-Sox> How do I disable this annoying bouncy-thingy that follows the cursor when an app is opening?
<intelikey> Red-Sox but the fstab will be writen...  if that's what you mean.
<intelikey> Red-Sox it's in kcontrol.... everything k is in kcontrol.
<intelikey> look&feel mouse busy-cursor    iirc...
* Red-Sox is well adapted to gnome and FC5
<intelikey> Red-Sox you know what linux users do don't you ?
<Red-Sox> ...
<intelikey> they install software.    :)
<Red-Sox> :P
<Jucato> Red-Sox: KControl -> Appearance & Themes -> Launch Feedback
<Jucato> (Alt+F2, "kcontrol")
<Red-Sox> Ahah
<Red-Sox> thanks
<seven11> i have an old xp partition ntfs and would like to format this part in fat32
<flaccid> and burn gates balls
<seven11> how do i do this
<intelikey> ok so i didn't get the names right....
<flaccid> !qtparted > seven11
<Jucato> at least you got the app right, intelikey :P
<intelikey> seven11 mkfs.vfat /dev/device
<seven11> no all the part are locked
<flaccid> or use system settings |disk & filesystems
<Red-Sox> WOAH BOY
<Red-Sox> my kicker just disapeered...
<flaccid> seven11: run under root using sudo
<intelikey> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/hda1   assuming hda  and first partition.
<Red-Sox> okay we're good
<flaccid> intelikey: i like to help in gui unless asked for cli :)
<intelikey> ok that's good.
<intelikey> you do that.  but don't ask me to.
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid> just that its a desktop OS
<intelikey> it's linux !
<flaccid> see thats 1 of the problems...
<Jucato> it's GNU/Linux if you want to be picky :P
<flaccid> thats what linux *used* to be, intelikey
<Jucato> Linux != CLI anymore
<seven11> thanks flaccid
<Red-Sox> btw, I'm completely wiping windows for this!
<flaccid> i agree Jucato
<intelikey> Jucato hehhe it never did
<flaccid> excellent
<flaccid> npz seven11. can i have a slurpee now?
<Jucato> intelikey: in your mind, it does :P
<intelikey> Jucato linux == the kernel
<flaccid> hes talking in more general terms, intelikey
<T3hWiz0rd> !intel
<Jucato> linux == a name
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<T3hWiz0rd> how do you get intel 3d support?
<Jucato> if yah all wanna be picky
<T3hWiz0rd> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> i don't see the point in developing gui frontends if support asks users to do cli :)
<intelikey> Jucato what did smoke while on break ???
<T3hWiz0rd> !i740
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i740 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> intelikey: run that sentence by me again, this time with correct grammar?
<Red-Sox> where do you set keybard shortcuts?
<T3hWiz0rd> Red-Sox: the 13 year old
<kaatil> i ate grammar for dinner.
<Jucato> Red-Sox: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts if you're on Edgy
<T3hWiz0rd> Red-Sox: is it you?
<intelikey> Red-Sox kcontrol  ?
<Red-Sox> yeah that's me T3hWiz0rd
<Red-Sox> oh right intelikey
<Jucato> Red-Sox: System Settings -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts if you're on Dapper
<Red-Sox> T3hWiz0rd: fourteen*
<Jucato> Red-Sox: KControl -> Regional & Accessibility -> Keyboard Shortcuts if you want to listen to intelikey
<Red-Sox> danke
<T3hWiz0rd> Red-Sox: ahh okay. How you doing?
<Red-Sox> aight, T3hWiz0rd, you?
<bulwynkl> problem... old version of kubuntu with entire archive/data I want back on 60 GB HDD LVM partition. booting new system disk I do not know how to mount the old disk (read only is fine) into the current system (dual boot NTFS-winXp/LVM-kubuntu
<T3hWiz0rd> Red-Sox: good good
<intelikey> flaccid actually; not that it needed qualifing, it's a lot easer to remember the cli commands than trying to keep up with five different gui's that have constantly changing ways to get the same results.  so if they don't specify a gui approach i generally tend to answer in what i know.
<bulwynkl> I need to mount the old LVM partition so I can retieve the data.
<Red-Sox> WTF is wrong with this clock...it's all...24-hour ewww
<Jucato> Red-Sox: right-click Clock -> Date & Time format -> Time & Dates tab
<Dr_willis>  KDE default. :)
<intelikey> Red-Sox yeah and the first day of the week is what day ?
<Red-Sox> Sunday!
<Red-Sox> I changed that already
<Dr_willis> Heh.
<intelikey> better check you settings....
<intelikey> heh oh
<intelikey> ok.
<Jucato> Red-Sox: changing the clock to 12-hour format requires you to log out and log in again
<Jucato> or restart kicker.. not sure
<Red-Sox> cool, cool
<Dr_willis> yea theres some command that can do it..
<intelikey> or remove the clock and add it back to the pannel...
<Jucato> dcop kicker kicker restart
<Dr_willis> but i find it odd that clock cant be smart enough to just have a toggle to do it.
<flaccid> intelikey: 5 different guis? kubuntu uses 1
<Dr_willis> KDE4 impovement i guess.
<intelikey> flaccid yep   and ubuntu uses one.  and xubuntu uses one.  and ....
<flaccid> intelikey: this is #kubuntu
<flaccid> not the others
<intelikey> exactly.  so the answers that work in the others are not acceptable here.... that's the point.
<flaccid> thats also my point
* Dr_willis finds the whole thing like a broken pencil...
<Dr_willis> pointless..
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> its far from that Dr_willis
<T3hWiz0rd> hmmmf
<intelikey> Dr_willis yeah i tend to agree.
<flaccid> a newbie comes in. asks for help on something. is given help in cli. he knows nothing about cli and switched to kubuntu to get rid of windows...
<flaccid> that is only 1 example ^^
<intelikey> and ?
<Dr_willis> a lot of the howtos/wikis should have a 'quick and easy with the cli' method. :) or lots of pitures...
<flaccid> ready kubuntus philosophy and goals
<flaccid> giving cli help is not part of that
<intelikey> if you give dirrections in the gui, the same newbe knows nothing about that either....
<flaccid> yes but common sense would suggest that the user would find it easier in the gui than the cli
<flaccid> and they didn't convert to kubuntu to use cli in the first place
* Dr_willis did.
<Dr_willis> :)
<fairy> =] 
<flaccid> have a think about what kubuntu's target audience is
<intelikey> ok flaccid you have made your point.  now i see it plainly.  you don't want me here.   fine.  it would be easier to just say that.
* Jucato sighs...
* Jucato thinks discussions"
<flaccid> i love intelikey. i'm just trying to do the right thing
* Jucato thinks "discussions" like this are better in -offtopic
* Dr_willis thinks the disrtos shoudl be designed to make us 'tech support nerds' jobs easier...
<flaccid> please don't think i have something personal against you intelikey
<intelikey> flaccid right in your eyes.
<intelikey> right in your eyes.
<flaccid> right in my eyes?
<intelikey> yes
<flaccid> what does that mean?
* Dr_willis feels the love.
<fairy> yeahhh
<fairy> i do too
<fairy> haahah
<Jucato> Dr_willis: the job of tech support nerds is to make stuff easier for the users... not the other way around :)
* Hobbsee looks in
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee!
<flaccid> all i can say is that guis are made to the benefit of everyone
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  it seems my job is often to  help these IDIOT window users see the light.
<intelikey> means "<flaccid> i love intelikey. i'm just trying to do the right thing" <<--- that statement means that your view of it is the only right view.     the jury may still be outr on that.
<flaccid> intelikey: official documents would disagree
<Jucato> we all were idiots, at one point in time. let us not forget that :)
<Hobbsee> hopefully, GUI's will be simple enough that users wont *need* to come here for help
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  speak for yourself. :)
<Dr_willis> of course Im fighting with gettting my Hauggpag4e 150 TV tuner card going.
<Hobbsee> flaccid: the CLI people will vehemently disagree with you @ the benefit of everyone comment
<Jucato> Dr_willis: no. I'm speaking for the rest of humanity. I presume you're not part of it?
<Jucato> :P
<flaccid> Hobbsee: yes but the project agrees with my view
<intelikey> "<flaccid> all i can say is that guis are made to the benefit of everyone"  do admins all concur ?
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  im often told i am very nonhuman. :)
<Hobbsee> flaccid: we're all "the project"
<flaccid> intelikey: a lot do concur. but thats besides the point
<Jucato> Dr_willis: whoever said that is wise beyond his years :)
* fairy huh?
<flaccid> Hobbsee: go read the official documents
<intelikey> <Hobbsee> flaccid: we're all "the project" <<< not me.   i don't even like ubuntu.
<Jucato> flaccid: you're telling the Kubuntu Community Manager to "go read the official documents"?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: hush
<intelikey> and i don't like this stale argument.
* Hobbsee hasnt read them recently, iirc
<Jucato> lol :)
* Dr_willis sees that intelikey  is out making new friends as usual.
<RoKFiT> where is .trash located again?
<fairy> i've an issue
<fairy> to tell u guys
* Hobbsee doesnt see why flaccid is arguing in circles, instead of doing something useful
<Hobbsee> RoKFiT: as in trash:/?
<fairy> i've the problem and the solution
<RoKFiT> yes
<Hobbsee> ~/.local/Trash
<Hobbsee> fairy: what for?
<Dr_willis> .Trash is the one used by gnome. I think
<fairy> to help
* kkathman waves to Hobbsee :)
<flaccid> Hobbsee: that can be said about the comment you just made....
<RoKFiT> thanks Hobbsee
<fairy> Hobbsee: to help
<flaccid> once again people making personal statements..
<Hobbsee> hey kkathman!
<Red-Sox> wow
<fairy> i've installed kubuntu today
<kkathman> howdy !!!
<bulwynkl> the problem isn't loack of clear instructions, CLI or otherwise... The problem is that a lack of background understanding...  If you have an understanding of what you are trying to achieve, it doesn't matter CLI or GUI.
<Red-Sox> it's like #kubuntu-offtopic rejects
<Hobbsee> flaccid: yes, which is why i've stopped, and am helping in other paces
<abattoir> hello Hobbsee too :)
<Hobbsee> bulwynkl: very true
<Hobbsee> hey abattoir!
<fairy> and the thing about no root user was confusing me
<Hobbsee> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> fairy,  its very straight forward. :)
<bulwynkl> so how's about someone tell me where to get a clue about LVM then?
<Dr_willis> fairy,  and a point of lots of 'discussions' heh heh..
<fairy> then i changed the root passwd
<flaccid> so i guess you just stopped after you made the one about me
* Hobbsee thinks that's in the documentation under help, too, iirc
<RoKFiT> how am I supposed to delete things from the trash if i have the delete menu disabled?
<bulwynkl> CLI?
<fairy> Dr_willis: hihi
<Jucato> RoKFiT: Empty Trash <something>
<Dr_willis> RoKFiT,  How did you manage to delete the delete item?
<Hobbsee> bulwynkl: command line
<RoKFiT> Dr_willis: by move to trash menu
<Dr_willis> fairy,  :) shame..  (i do that first thing also) heh .
<Jucato> RoKFiT: right-click anywhere in trash:/ and select Empty Trash Bin?
<RoKFiT> Jucato: i'm in konquereor
<flaccid> next time i'll remember to ignore what a projects goals are and to just give cli solutions.........
<flaccid> cyas
<bulwynkl> sorry, jargon? CLI = command line interface
<fairy> then my screen locked while i was with my regular user fairy
<fairy> then i COULDN'T unlock it with my user password!!!
* Jucato thinks people should start developing thicker skins in IRC...
<bulwynkl> is this the support channel?
<Jucato> bulwynkl: yes. CLI = command line interface
<RoKFiT> i don't see an empty trash in konqueror
<fairy> I had to open a new session, and in this one my user passwd worked
<Jucato> RoKFiT: what are you trying to do again? simply delete a file, or permanently delete a file that's in the trash?
<fairy> then i started to have a lot of problems with screens that needs root privs
<bulwynkl> all I see is flames...
<RoKFiT> permanently delete a file thats in the trash
<Jucato> bulwynkl: rare stuff happens in here
<Jucato> RoKFiT: go to trash:/
<fairy> solution: I put the root passwd back to the same as the regular user
<fairy> and now everything is working fine!
<Jucato> type in "trash:/" in konqueror's location bar
<fairy> =] 
<RoKFiT> okay
<Jucato> RoKFiT: you see your deleted files there?
<fairy> it was so weird. i just wanted to let u know guys.
<RoKFiT> yes.
<Dr_willis> fairy,  i always set them the same also. :)
<Jucato> RoKFiT: now, right-click on an empty space in the Konqueror window, then select Empty Trash Bin
<Dr_willis> fairy,  the 'sudo' password is the users password. not roots.
<RoKFiT> Jucato: I do not have that option
<fairy> Dr_willis: damn, i had no idea the thing worked like that.. i play with linux for years ago and that really made me confused.. hihi
<Jucato> :O
<RoKFiT> I am in... /home/brandon/.local/share/Trash/info
<RoKFiT> even in .../Trash/files i did not have that option
<Jucato> RoKFiT: go to "trash:/", not the direct path
<Dr_willis> fairy,  'sudo' is a command ran by the users, that takes THEIR password to allow them to do 'rooty' things.. having them know root users paswword/enter it - isent very logical.
<Dr_willis> fairy,  'su -'  would need the root users password. since it would be logging in as root.
<fairy> Dr_willis: but the weird thing is that other stuff stopped working fine after i've changed the root passwd
<RoKFiT> okay than why are some files being moved to /home/brandon/.local/share/Trash/files and info?
<Dr_willis> 'stopped working fine' :)
<Dr_willis> fairy,  i would guess you got confused as to what password it was wanting.
<Jucato> RoKFiT: trash:/ is a special URL (kioslave) that provides an easy interface to that part of the filesystem. so that you don't have to go into those folders manually and delete things
<fairy> Dr_willis: i'm sorry about my english.. i'm brazilian
<fairy> =] 
<Jucato> RoKFiT: so when I say, got to "trash:/", I really mean go to "trash:/" (type "trash:/" in Konqueror)
<RoKFiT> right, but why were there old deleted files in /home/brandon/.local/share/Trash/info
<fairy> Dr_willis: i tried both: the user passwd and the root passwd and nothing worked.. hehe
<RoKFiT> you're missing my question
<RoKFiT> fixed now
<RoKFiT> anywho brb
<fairy> i wanted to tell u cause i though i was a common mistake and could save lifes..hihihi
<fairy> Dr_willis: thank u for ur attention and kindness anywayzz =] 
<SeyToN> i have 2 partitions of linux how do i browse my files of the other partitions i cant see it on media folder...
<luca> hi everyone
<SeyToN> hi
<luca> does someone know how to successfully install the intel chipset propritary drivers?
<luca> please do not tell me to use the free ones, they are botched :)
<SeyToN> i dont use intel
<SeyToN> what kernal r u running?
<SeyToN> kernel*
<luca> the latest
<SeyToN> what version...
<luca> generic
<Hobbsee> luca: the intel chipset propriatory drivers?  didnt know any existed
<luca> Hobbsee: they exist, but they provide only source and rpm, neither functions :(
<SeyToN> compile it
<Hobbsee> luca: odd.  i've never heard of them.  got a link to them?
<luca> yep
<luca> Hobbsee: http://downloadfinder.intel.com/scripts-df-external/filter_results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=922&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng&strOSs=39&submit=Go%21
<luca> downloaded both source and rpm, neither functions properly
<cs_> hi
<cs_> any way on changing the default audio device to my sblive?
<cs_> i forgot :O
<SeyToN> did u change the rpm file to deb?
<luca> SeyToN: yep
<Hobbsee> luca: that should already be in ubuntu you know....
<Hobbsee> luca: and if they're providing the source, they're not propriatory
<luca> under which name in the repos?
<luca> 'cause the i810 is broken
<Phantom123> hi! guys i wanna know can i play mp3 files in my computer when kubuntu installed
<luca> uhm found
<luca> amarok
<luca> I believe it should already be configured out of the box now
<abattoir> Phantom123: you'll need to install an extra package
<abattoir> Phantom123: libxine-extracodecs
<luca> oh ok my mistake :)
<Phantom123> how can i install them?
<abattoir> Phantom123: before that you'll need to enable the multiverse repository
<abattoir> !repos | Phantom123
<ubotu> Phantom123: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<abattoir> Phantom123: follow that link, and enable universe and multiverse
<abattoir> Phantom123: when you're done, search for libxine-extracodecs and install it
<luca> with synaptic it is a breeze... (I still use it even if I have purged gnome :-P )
<Phantom123> search where?
<abattoir> Phantom123: did you read the instructions in that link?
<Phantom123> no not yet
<abattoir> Phantom123: please do
<luca> uhm is there any way to install xserver-xorg version 1.71
<luca> ?
<abattoir> Phantom123: skip the opening paras if you are in a hurry or don't care much about knowing/learning about it know
<Dr_willis> fairy,  whats SCARY is ive seen 'beginners' enter 'root' as the initial first user's name/login. :)
<abattoir> luca: 1.71??
<abattoir> luca: you mean 7.1 ?
<Phantom123> ok,i have another question.how can i compile softwares that i downloaded from the web
<abattoir> Phantom123: ok, for that you'll first need to install 'build-essential'
<luca> well no, now it is 1.6....
<abattoir> Phantom123: you can install it through adept or through 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<abattoir> Phantom123: then in most cases, you'd have to extract the archive, run ./configure, make and sudo make install
<Hobbsee_> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<cs_> meh, google's no help
<Phantom123> please tell me more i don't understand it
<cs_> google's matches only came up unresolved results
<abattoir> Phantom123: click on that link :P
<abattoir> !compile | Phantom123
<ubotu> Phantom123: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<luca> uhm ok let us try the i810 driver again...
<Phantom123> i have installed kubuntu but there r not any games installed how can i get them to work
<Hobbsee> install kdegames
<cs_> there was a console command that set the default audio device to something else, what was that again?
<Phantom123> how can i install kdegames
<sizzam> i'm trying to add a user in KDE,  when i click the "Administrator Mode" button, i get a red outline around the box and i can't do anything in the window
<cs_> sudo apt-get install kdegames
<Red-Sox> when I try to switch to 'Admistrator mode' in the network settings, it just sits there saying "Loading..."
<fairy> Dr_willis: lol definitely scary.. hhihi
<Hobbsee> Red-Sox: use kdesu kcontrol instead
<Red-Sox> okay Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> or kdesu system settings
<luca> sizzam, Red-sox: does kdesu function properly?
* kkathman always uses kcontrol
<Phantom123> when i installed & exploring kubuntu i saw lots of softwares in my computer like python,gimp,firefox & many others,how can  get them to work?
<Red-Sox> yeah Hobbsee either that doesn't work or I'm retarded
<Red-Sox> probably the latter...
<vanique> hi
<vanique> ;)
<Hobbsee> Phantom123: run adept, click on them to install, hit install
<Phantom123> hey comeon someone please giv me the answer
<Hobbsee> or something similar
<Hobbsee> (it's in the menu)
<Phantom123> that doesn't work
<Red-Sox> what's the command to start something from the terminal?
<vanique> hey, any native english speakers wishing to help me ? ;)
<Hobbsee> vanique: what for?
<Hobbsee> Red-Sox: just type it in
<Red-Sox> totaly not working
<Phantom123> can i run exe files on kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Phantom123: okay, use "sudo apt-get install packagename1 packagename2 etc"
<Rob-West> Red-Sox what r u trying to run
<Red-Sox> Okay now how to I run it as admin?
<Red-Sox> kcontrol Rob-West
<Red-Sox> sudo kcontrol doesn't work
<Rob-West> it runs for me
<Red-Sox> could not find mime type
<Red-Sox> application /octet-stream
<RoKFiT> in amarok, is it possible for me to just show filenames in collection?
<Hobbsee> Red-Sox: use kdesu
<Hobbsee> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Red-Sox> right right
<Red-Sox> got it
<Red-Sox> thanks Hobbsee
<Rob-West> i need to restart KDE brb
<Hobbsee> !adept > Phantom123
<Phantom123> how can i watch encrypted DVDs on kubuntu
<Jucato> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<SeyToN> to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the pathway where i mount my hdd?
<luca> goo day
<Phantom123> how can i play mpg files on kubuntu?
<SeyToN> vcl
<SeyToN> or vlc
<SeyToN> i cant remember the name
<Hobbsee> !mpg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SeyToN> or install the plugins to the program u want to use
<Hobbsee> with kaffeine
<Phantom123> how
<RoKFiT> yeah kaffeine stopped playing files for me
<RoKFiT> idk what happened
<rec> hi, does anybody know how to install something without installing dependencies?
<SeyToN> how? reading the READ file of the plugin
<RoKFiT> i installed vlc
<RoKFiT> that's all
<Phantom123> hobbsee please give me your mail
<SeyToN> yeah vlc rules
<RoKFiT> i hate how the volume doesn't remember itself
<RoKFiT> and it needs an "open in self" feature
<Hobbsee> Phantom123: i dont answer email terribly quickly
<RoKFiT> to like open in the current player
<Phantom123> it's okay
<kkathman> except if that email is from me Hobbsee :) hehehe
<Jucato> rec: afaik, you can't. if it doesn't have the dependencies it needs, it won't install and it won't run
<Hobbsee> kkathman: that depends :P
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> jk of course :)
<Phantom123> anyways thank you guys,i gotta go now
<rec> but if I compile from source it won't require any deps, right?
<Jucato> rec: it will still require deps to be installed already
<Red-Sox> One more thing
<Red-Sox> I need to get some better video drivers!
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 12 2006, 00:34:27
<Red-Sox> I've gottan ATI mobility Radeon X1300
<Admiral_Chicago> Red-Sox: hey
<RoKFiT> @now Milwaukee
<Red-Sox> hey Admiral_Chicago
<SeyToN> to give permission to my hdd to write and read is? chown r+w /and the pathway where i mount my hdd?
<RoKFiT> @now denver
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Denver: December 11 2006, 23:34:46
<rec> from #ubuntu: apt-cache show equivs
<Red-Sox> Admiral_Chicago: I don't use windows anymore :)
<rec> hope it works...
<RoKFiT> denver is an hour back, wow
<Red-Sox> where can I get video drivers?
<Jucato> Red-Sox: which drivers?
<SeyToN> ati.com
<Jucato> ah
<Red-Sox> mobility radeon x1300
<Jucato> !ati | Red-Sox
<ubotu> Red-Sox: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Red-Sox> so they aren't on apt?
<Red-Sox> awesome
<cs_> heh got it to default to the sblive
<cs_> and heh the text to speech enabled on konversation is freaky
<RoKFiT> where is text to speach in konversation?
<Jucato> I think you need to have kttsd installed, RoKFiT.
<Jucato> but I don't know how to use it...
<Red-Sox> How do I get beryl running?
<Jucato> !beryl | Red-Sox
<ubotu> Red-Sox: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<SeyToN> loll
<Chetwin> #xgl
<Chetwin> I need help.  I installed xgl but cannot get it started
<RoKFiT> join #ubuntu-xgl
<Red-Sox[away] > How can I play songs I've downloaded from iTunes (Protected AAC) in KDE?
<Jucato> Red-Sox[away] : install libxine-extracodecs? I'm not sure if it handles Protected (DRM?) AAC too
<Red-Sox[away] > yeah DRM
<Red-Sox[away] > kkathman have you figured anything out about that yet?
<kkathman> nope
<Red-Sox[away] > Hrm.....
<RoKFiT> red-sox, go into kcontrol, kde components, file association
<kkathman> except I quit buying itunes
<Red-Sox[away] > RoKFiT: But you can't _Play_ the protected AAC files....
<RoKFiT> try what jucato said
<DettoAltrimenti> do you mount an iso image just like you would mount a harddrive?
<RoKFiT> install the codecs
<DettoAltrimenti> and also would you try to mount a bin or cue file
<Red-Sox[away] > Jucato:
<Red-Sox[away] > Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Red-Sox[away] > This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Red-Sox[away] > is only available from another source
<Red-Sox[away] > E: Package libxine-extracodecs has no installation candidate
<Jucato> Red-Sox[away] : do you have your multiverse repository enabled?
<Red-Sox[away] > Notchet
<Jucato> !multiverse | Red-Sox[away] 
<ubotu> Red-Sox[away] : The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Red-Sox[away] > Oh boy
* Red-Sox[away]  opens sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> Red-Sox[away] : don't forget to sudo apt-get update
<RoKFiT> kaffeine won't open
<RoKFiT> even from run
<SeyToN> kaffeine sucks man use vlc
<RoKFiT> kaffeine doesn't suck
<Jucato> Red-Sox[away] : just add "multiverse" at the end of the line that looks like "deb http://__.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe" (presuming you're on Edgy)
<RoKFiT> why do you think kaffeine sucks?
<RoKFiT> because it won't play wma's
<SeyToN> no
<RoKFiT> then why
<SeyToN> coz i can play video files throuh the network
<SeyToN> cant*
<RoKFiT> with kaffeine?
<RoKFiT> with file sharing?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: have you tried running Kaffeine from the command line (might show up some errors)
<RoKFiT> no errors, nothing happens
<SeyToN> and kaffeine has too many errors
<SeyToN> errors= sucks
<RoKFiT> SeyToN: do you game at all?
<SeyToN> sometimes
<RoKFiT> what games
<SeyToN> cod2
<RoKFiT> is it written for linux?
<SeyToN> i dont think so
<RoKFiT> yeah i HAD quake 4 working on a gnome-fedora setup
<RoKFiT> then one day it stopped working when i removed kde
<RoKFiT> plus the game sucked
<RoKFiT> nobody plays it
<SeyToN> u can try play cod2 on cedega
<RoKFiT> ;\
<RoKFiT> i think my subscription is up
<gan|y|med> good morning
<RoKFiT> actually no its not
<RoKFiT> i still have 2 months
<RoKFiT> maybe 1
<SeyToN> compile it
<RoKFiT> there isn't a package for kubuntu
<SeyToN> theres a crack for an old version of cedega
<RoKFiT> really
<SeyToN> yeah im sure there is
<RoKFiT> no i got busted last time i did that
<RoKFiT> i should play with wine and try and get that working, but i'm so doubtful
<RoKFiT> infact i think i did try
<gan|y|med> how do i deactivate the m$ behaviour of edgy meaning how can activate the consoles again and see start-up messages at boot time?
<RoKFiT> what?
<SeyToN> the M$?
<RoKFiT> right dude
<gan|y|med> yes, this disturbing behaviour of not getting any information from the splash screen neither being able to switch to a decent console
<gan|y|med> i just had a problem with my fstab and all the system did was stopping
<gan|y|med> actually it told me to check manually but since i didn't see this...
<SeyToN> restore the fstab
<SeyToN> nano /etc/fstab
<gan|y|med> i have otherwise i wouldn't be here. but even disbling the splash screen only gives me a minimal console and info about the file systems. where is all the rest?
<RoKFiT> first fix your mount in fstab
<gan|y|med> besides, why can i log in as root in rescue mode without a password?
<gan|y|med> i have done so
<SeyToN> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<RoKFiT> i can't login as root either
<SeyToN> and fix ur fstab
<RoKFiT> *safety feature*
<SeyToN> sudo passwd root
<gan|y|med> pls, fstab is fixed
<barata> hallo, why you guys actually prefer kde over gnome?
<SeyToN> i preffer gnome
<gan|y|med> oh god, so it is finally happening.
<RoKFiT> what is
<barata> and cant you just install evertyhing (kde-gnome)?
<barata> anyway ... here is my question
<gan|y|med> ubuntu is becoming worse... m$ behaviour. simplicity=usablitity
<barata> I'm running ubuntu now and feel the urge to reinstall because this thing is so so bloated
<notech> barata: best to try them both and decide for yourself
<gan|y|med> so nobody knows how to revert to the old and decent behaviour like having ALL consoles activated?
<barata> and I really dont know why and I dont think I want to know either (I get bored hacking the system)
<SeyToN> what do you mean by having all consoles activated?
<barata> so, I'm planning to install kubuntu AND eyedrop gnome (that actually is made for Slackware) ... now, does anybody already does this?
<barata> notech... best is fluxbox
<notech> barata: all i use
<gan|y|med> i cannot switch to my console (alt ctrl f*)
<barata> but really ... this my ubuntu is so bloated and seems to be like an old running horse
<barata> so many daemons are running too and I dont really (care to) know what they are actually
<SeyToN> and the problem is......
<gan|y|med> neither do i have one when booting. it is just fs information. no info about services or whatsoever
<SeyToN> dont have gui?
<RoKFiT> are there any linux classes worth taking
<RoKFiT> that would be available at a local technical school?
<gan|y|med> get another distro and explore the system yourself. that is probably the best you can do
<RoKFiT> name a better distro
<gan|y|med> dapper
<gan|y|med> for example
<SeyToN> suse
<RoKFiT> dapper is pre-edgy
<Jucato> gan|y|med: remove the "quiet" from the appropriate line in menu.lst so that you'll see the other messages when you do Ctrl+Alt+F1 (or Alt+F1) during boot
<paolo> Hi... is there a way to deny the access to KDE to users A, B? (they must access only ICEWM)
<gan|y|med> thx
<RoKFiT> lmao, so many people told me to use edgy not dapper
<SeyToN> dont use drapper
<notech> RoKFiT: why not just read books or online documentation?
<gan|y|med> Jucato: but is the console problem driver related (ati) or are they really disabled? (though it will be harder to solve i hope it is the first)
<seven11> how can i change a divice accses i did format hda1 form ntfs 2 fat32 and now i can't mount it anymore
<RoKFiT> because i can't read
<RoKFiT> lol idk i'm just having a conversation
<notech> RoKFiT: tldp.org is a good place to start
<Jucato> gan|y|med: what console problem?
<RoKFiT> gan|y|med: is crazy.  he says dapper is better than edgy
<gan|y|med> seven11: what is the error message when mounting?
<seven11> no massage
<Jucato> RoKFiT: in some ways, that may be true
<notech> seven11: probably cuz the fstab entry is still referencing ntfs
<RoKFiT> Jucato: what ways
<seven11> i cant copy something in hda1
<RoKFiT> give me a couple ways
<seven11> nop changed to vfat
<RoKFiT> that may make me switch
<gan|y|med> can't you mount or write to it?
<seven11> hda1 is owned by the root
<Jucato> RoKFiT: for one, Dapper is meant to be really, really stable. so it has a stable selection of packages
<notech> seven11: still mounted as ro?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: another is that Dapper will be supported for a long time
<RoKFiT> so what is the difference in dapper and edgy
<Jucato> RoKFiT: edgy has a more updated package selection, has some "experimental" implementations (under the hood), etc
<seven11> in gparted not mounted in /media owner root
<Jucato> RoKFiT: basically, Edgy is meant to be a testing ground for new stuff. Dapper is meant to be a rock solid stable release
<RoKFiT> lol than why did everyone tell me edgy
<notech> Seveas: when you changed the fstab entry to fvat did you also change ro?
<gan|y|med> for the other, though i am very pleased with some of the progress, dapper works out of the box on my nb and edgy does not quiet
<RoKFiT> so with edgy i get newer stuff?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: because you might want/need newer packages
<Jucato> yes
<RoKFiT> i do.  i'm on a 64bit machine
<seven11> i check
<Jucato> newer kernel (not sure if 2.6.17 has been made available in Dapper), newer Amarok, newer KOffice, and a lot of newer packages that you might not get in Dapper
<seven11> RoKFiT: /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<RoKFiT> what is that for?
<RoKFiT> seven11: what is that for?
<aspedia> can somoen help me with snortcenter?
<SeyToN> thats his fstab
<seven11> fstab for hda1
<gan|y|med> and where is the point in having the quiet option (same problem in dapper) activated by default if it prevents you from seeing any messages at boot-up, hence leaving you with a blank screen when you have a problem with fsck
<gan|y|med> seven11: shouldn't it be umask=777
<gan|y|med> ?
<RoKFiT> oh, seven11, i'm a noob to linux
<RoKFiT> i don't know how to edit fstabs
<aspedia> I dont get it run with adodb. Its search for adodb.inc.php I unpacked in document root but it is noct reading
<notech> shouldn't fstab be referencing a /dev/ as well?
<RoKFiT> ask Jucato
<seven11> unmask=777 sounds good
<Jucato> notech: not in Edgy
<Jucato> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<notech> Jucato: oh, ok
<aspedia> I get the  error: Error loading the DB Abstraction library:  from "/adodb.inc.php"
<gan|y|med> ok, forget how it sounds. WHAT is your problem?
<Jucato> notech: but he still needs a UUID entry for that line
<SeyToN> RoKFiT: i don't know how to edit fstabs<---------- HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!!!
<aspedia> I dont know wht is wrong with it. can someone help?
<RoKFiT> i mean configure
<RoKFiT> configure fstabs dummy
<gan|y|med> does he? because i mount my sda disk just via device files.
<RoKFiT> oh
<RoKFiT> gan|y|med: you don't mount via terminal
<RoKFiT> CLI*
<gan|y|med> ?
<gan|y|med> i have added them to my fstab. so what do you mean?
<RoKFiT> oh i thought you meant you mounted your fstab a different way
<gan|y|med> yes, i do
<gan|y|med> i do not mount my additional devices via UUIDs, but via device files
<T3hWiz0rd> how d oyou restart samba in kubuntu?
<T3hWiz0rd> !samb
<gan|y|med> and if you wanna trace back an fstab related problem the best thing to do is to mount by hand in a terminal to see what errors might appear
<T3hWiz0rd> !samba
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<seven11> ok if i sudo mount i get 2EB0DA54B0DA225F does not exist where would i find the new volume number?
<notech> hm, uuid sounds experimental and still somewhat risky
<gan|y|med> can't you mount or can't you just write to it???
<notech> the UUID can be obtained using vol_id on the /dev/hdXY device.
<Jucato> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<notech> from the link posted here about uuid ^^
<notech> huh, different than the url says
* Jucato wonders if people actually use the Disk & Filesystems module...
<paolo> hi, is there a way to deny the access to kdm to a specified user?
<gan|y|med> ok, if you don't wanna tell me
<seven11> cant mount because in fstab number is probably different then the real divice number after i format
<Jucato> afaik, reformatting changes the UUID of the device
<gan|y|med> and why can't he just go with the device file?
<Jucato> you can have the UUID's listed by typing "blkid" or "sudo vol_id <device>"
<Jucato> gan|y|med: he can
<Jucato> if he wants to
<gan|y|med> why wouldn't he if it is a static partition?
<Jucato> the advantage of using UUID is that if he changes the location of the hard drive, he won't have to change fstab
<gan|y|med> well, that applies to removable devices. it will rarely happen to his hdd
<Jucato> or something to that effect (like setting up the BIOS to boot from a specific drive, effectively changing the /dev/hd** identification)
<RoKFiT> oh uuid like setting as home location
<gan|y|med> but generally i like that :)
<Jucato> gan|y|med: it will rarely happen to his hdd? you know him personally?
<Jucato> the disadvantage of UUID is that the UUID changes when you reformat, afaik. but it's not that hard to find out what the uuid for a partition is
<gan|y|med> well, how often do you actually change the place of your hdd given that you want a workable system. all i say is if it is not a removable medium you won't move it around a lot, will you?
<seven11> ok looks like div is still ntfs
<seven11> blkid
<seven11> /dev/hda1: TYPE="ntfs"
<Jucato> I had to move my hdd from time to time, specially when one of them started acting weird and was preventing the system from booting up. That's just me. I don't make the presumption for other users.
<Jucato> seven11: you just recently reformatted it?
<seven11> yes
<Jucato> hm... if you try to mount it with /dev/hda1 instead of UUID, do you still get errors?
<Jucato> I think you need a reboot for the UUID's to be reset. not really sure, but that's what happened to me...
<RoKFiT> is this the reason why my hd sometimes says it's ntfs?
<gan|y|med> Jucato: ok, cross me. but isn't it that all the fancy features in ubuntu are actually a presumption of what "most" users would find desireble (however you define it), so assuming that sb. moves around a dekstop hdd which i used to do as well is not really rational
<seven11> yes because fstab looks for /media/hda1 and not /dev/hda1
<Jucato> gan|y|med: it's not something that's just in Ubuntu, but is also being tested upstream (kernel). remember Edgy is about testing new stuff. besides. UUID covers both cases of people not moving and moving hdd's
<Jucato> seven11: because you are missing a column in your entry
<gan|y|med> and don't tell me that desktop hdd movements are the reason for UUID, rather it is the growing demand for flexibility due to removable data
<seven11> it works for all the other divices
<seven11> hda2 and hda3
<Jucato> gan|y|med: not the only reason. read the link please
<Jucato> seven11: what's the line again?
<seven11> DA54B0DA225F /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=777,gid=46 0       1
<Jucato> seven11: it should start with UUID=DA54B0DA225F.....
<seven11> for the other vfat part         UUID=04C8-E91D  /media/hda6     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<RoKFiT> in konversation where do i define part message and quit message
<Jucato> seven11: also, I think the UUID hasn't been updated yet to reflect the fact that you repartition that ntfs as fat32
<seven11> sorry yes it starts with UUID
<Jucato> RoKFiT: F2 -> Edit -> Identity -> Edit, afaik
<seven11> so a restart would do?
<Jucato> seven11: might. but if you can't mount it using /dev/hda1, the there might be something wrong
<RoKFiT> is there a command to set those paramaters
<Jucato> seven11: try using "/dev/hda1 /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=777,gid=46 0       1" first if that works
<seven11> nice before i had a useless xp partion so i didn't loose something
<RoKFiT> gtk-gnutella is phat!
<gan|y|med> Jucato: still i think it is not unreasonable to assume that people do not move around their hard drives...
<seven11> nop
<seven11> all i can think of is that the UUID changed and i don't know how i can find the new UUID
<Jucato> gan|y|med: true. but I don't understand how this supports your argument against having UUID. if they don't move their HD around, UUID will work. if they do, it will still work. it takes a bit of getting used to, I admit. but nothing earthshaking
<Jucato> seven11: have you tried using /dev instead?
<seven11> doesn't work same error
<Jucato> if you can't mount it using a normal /dev/hda1 reference, then something else is wrong (besides the fact that the UUID table hasn't been updated)
<Jucato> what's the error again?
<gan|y|med> Jucato: once again, my post was:
<mindspin> seven 11 usb trouble?
<gan|y|med> but generally i like that :)
<gan|y|med> that = uuid
<Jucato> I know
<mindspin> is it the hal-bug?
<gan|y|med> so where is my argument against it?
<Jucato> dunno
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> seven11: what's the exact error message?
<Jucato> when you try to "mount /media/hda1"?
<gan|y|med> as far as i understand it is imparted via udev. and i like udev. as far as i remember that was one of the things in dapper that made my life a LOT easier
<RoKFiT> is ubuntu a branch off of debian?
<paolo> jucato: do you know how to deny the access to kde for a particular user?:)
<Jucato> paolo: no. sorry
<Jucato> RoKFiT: Ubuntu is based on Debian, it's neither a branch or a fork (afaik)
<seven11> Jucato: no such UUID
<RoKFiT> afaik?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: As Far As I Know = afaik
<RoKFiT> so why not run debian
<seven11> The system reported: /dev/disk/by-uuid/2EB0DA54B0DA225F: No such file or directory
<gan|y|med> you dont wanna do this!
<Jucato> seven11: and when you use /dev/hda1 instead in fstab?
<gan|y|med> run debian
<RoKFiT> why
<Jucato> RoKFiT: run it if you want. it's your choice. no one is forcing you to use Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<RoKFiT> i'm just wondering the differences
<gan|y|med> because it is not, let me put this way, user friendly (and just to prevent prejudice, i am running debian at home myself)
<Jucato> RoKFiT: lotss of difference
<RoKFiT> no auto-updater?
<gan|y|med> it is a great thing to learn about a system though
<Jucato> RoKFiT: you can start by reading here: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Jucato> RoKFiT: and this, if you're interested about ubuntu and debian: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<seven11> The system reported: /dev/disk/by-uuid/2EB0DA54B0DA225F: No such file or directory
<seven11> same error
<gan|y|med> just the access is not as easy as with ubuntu (+ you have apt which is just great)
<RoKFiT> can a kubuntu user be related to a ubuntu user running kde, are things the same, better or worse for either?
<Jucato> seven11: that shouldn't be happening if you're using /dev in that line
<mindspin> seven11 what exactly do you wnat to do?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: Kubuntu is Ubuntu using/running KDE (minus GNOME, of course)
<Jucato> seven11: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<RoKFiT> and gnome is more popular on ubuntu?
<Jucato> !pastebin | seven11
<ubotu> seven11: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<seven11> i had xp on hda1 i formated hda1 because i can run xp in vmware
<Jucato> seven11: err.. I meant fstab
<RoKFiT> i like kde
<gan|y|med> seven11: once again, is it removable medium? if not why don't you just go with the device file instead of the uuid?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: Ubuntu started with GNOME. Kubuntu only started as a project much later
<Jucato> RoKFiT: you can read those pages I linked to for more information
<RoKFiT> kubuntu is so smooth
<gan|y|med> ok, that is fiction now
<RoKFiT> i've never seen any OS this smooth in my life
<Jucato> gan|y|med: I'm wondering why mount is still complaining about uuid when I told seve`
<Jucato> gan|y|med: I'm wondering why mount is still complaining about uuid when I told seven11 to use /dev instead
<Jucato> RoKFiT: and how many OS have you used already?
<gan|y|med> ok, i give up
<Jucato> RoKFiT: btw, KDE is not an OS
<Jucato> gan|y|med: don't. you know more about mounting than I do... :)
<RoKFiT> windows, linux, apple
<RoKFiT> gnome kde
<RoKFiT> fedora redhat
<gan|y|med> kde's smothness is probably one of the major issues
<gan|y|med> ever tried xfce? (to be fair kde is much more integrated)
<Jucato> heh... if you really compare to FC/RH using KDE, Kubuntu is indeed smoother :P
<gan|y|med> Jucato: good joke
<RoKFiT> yeah i've tried xfce
<RoKFiT> i like it
<gan|y|med> that is smooth
<RoKFiT> with what browser
<matthew> Yay, I'm back!
<Jucato> that's not smooth. that's fast :
<Jucato> :P
<gan|y|med> ok, definition problem.
<mindspin> does anyone know if its possible to get Kontact to work with thunderbird as e-mail client ?
<RoKFiT> i could agree with what i read all over the internet that kde apps/buttons/whatever never look the same until i ran kubuntu
<RoKFiT> everything matched
<RoKFiT> things just worked
<gan|y|med> but have you never recognized that you can count seconds until a window is completely built up in kde?
<seven11> Jucato: got fstab ?
<RoKFiT> mounting drives is annoying
<gan|y|med> you learn to appreciate iz
<gan|y|med> it
<Jucato> seven11: huh?
<gan|y|med> m$ had to, too
<RoKFiT> yeah
<Jucato> mindspin: nope :P
<seven11> pastebin?
<RoKFiT> i want to get an mp3 player but am worried about compatability
<Jucato> bah need to go...
<mindspin> stax away from Sony
<Jucato> bbl...
<mindspin> stay
<gan|y|med> i am not really into this, but the nano is said to work with amarok quite nicely
<RoKFiT> i want something cheap
<RoKFiT> like 1 or 2 gb
<gan|y|med> it is not that expensive
<RoKFiT> 300
<Lynoure> RoKFiT: Creative Movos work well with linux
<gan|y|med> 120 euro i think
<RoKFiT> too much if it gets lost
<Lynoure> s/Movo/Muvo
<RoKFiT> creative i like
<gan|y|med> that is a point
<RoKFiT> too much though
<RoKFiT> i want smaller
<RoKFiT> the iniotive
<RoKFiT> i forget the name
<RoKFiT> the sandisk soemthing
<Lynoure> RoKFiT: So what is your hard limit on the price?
<RoKFiT> 100
<RoKFiT> bestbuy has it
<Lynoure> RoKFiT: 1G Muvo you can most likely get for that price
<RoKFiT> can i get it at bestbuy
<matthew> RoKFiT, I would look on ebay
<Lynoure> We do not have bestbuy where I live
<RoKFiT> where can i get it
<RoKFiT> insignia
<RoKFiT> creative Zen, will that work?
<jbruckman> i'm trying to type up some lab reports for my chemistry course. Does anyone know of a good program to do something like this with (that isn't open office, and isn't huge to download preferably)? Thanks.
<Lynoure> I think so, but it's more expensive, isn't it?
<RoKFiT> 140
<RoKFiT> here can someone tell me if they KNOW if this will be compatible?
<RoKFiT> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=7879101&type=product&productCategoryId=pcmcat63300050026&id=1142302922720
<Lynoure> Actually, if I was getting a new mp3 player now and 1G was enough, I'd go for iAudio U2
<RoKFiT> by apple
<Lynoure> ?
<Lynoure> Your link thing was not by apple.
<RoKFiT> apple makes it
<RoKFiT> insignia
<jbruckman> anyone?
<Lynoure> jbruckman: some use latex for that, I think
<Lynoure> jbruckman: But it can be complicated to learn.
<RoKFiT> people love computers because they love to have their little collection of exclusive things that no one else has
<Lynoure> RoKFiT: we can talk about that on #kubuntu-offtopic , It's a bit lenghty topic for this channel
<RoKFiT> sorry
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
(BGSteffens/#kubuntu) psb154: well everything is displaying correctly, but moving and resizing windows is like .5 FPS
(BGSteffens/#kubuntu) psb154: it's an ATI X1300
(psb154/#kubuntu) BGSteffens give us some computer stats: what card, cpu, ram etc
<psb154> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lynoure> BGSteffens: try with gksudo instead of sudo   (or with non-graphical editor istead of gedit)
<seven11> thank u mindspin sorted allready
<BGSteffens> psb154: AMD64 3800+, 2 GB DDR2, ATI X1300
<psb154> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rob-West> !joystic
<Rob-West> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<twosouls82> how come macutils gave me "/usr/share/doc/macutils/README.unsit" and not the executable that readme is about?
<BGSteffens> i'm brand-new to linux.. should i be doing this console work in a full console with no gui loaded, rather than within Konsole window?
<twosouls82> is it called different now? if so, they could change the readme too :)
<Lynoure> BGSteffens: depends a bit on what you do. But often does not matter.
<Rob-West> !joystick help
<ubotu> joystick: Testing and calibration tools. In component universe, is extra. Version 20051019-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Rob-West> !joystickhelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystickhelp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twosouls82> BGSteffens, nope, not if you don't require to have X off
<BGSteffens> twosouls82: what is X?
<twosouls82> X is the graphical server several OSes run on, including GNU/Linux
<BGSteffens> twosouls82: interesting =D
<twosouls82> BGSteffens, kde uses it to display its GUI
<twosouls82> anybody a clue about the unsit missing in macutils?
<haffe> Hello. I'm having a lot of trouble with amarok. I have installed libxine-extracodecs to gain mp3support, but it still doesn't work. The dialouge at the amarok splash screen (install mp3 support?) just fades away before I have the chance to click it.
<Lynoure> twosouls82: GNU/Linux does not run on X but vice versa: X can run on several OSes. (sorry about the nitpick)
<twosouls82> baffe: 'sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs' from the console
<twosouls82> did I say the otherway around?
<twosouls82> omg Lynoure
<Lynoure> twosouls82: :)
<BGSteffens> ok so.. the instructions for installing the ati drivers reference 'sudo gedit' a lot and i can't get that to work with gksudo either
<twosouls82> Lynoure: good that you corrected that
<Lynoure> twosouls82: I was feeling a bit absurd already about the world, a moment ago some guy claimed alien can turns .bz2 files into .debs
<igi> hello
<Jucato> i thought alien can turn .exe into .deb? :P
<twosouls82> .bz2...
<twosouls82> alien...
<twosouls82> omg, I need coffee
<Jucato> BGSteffens: use "kdesu kate"
<Napa-> I've just downloaded and installed Kubuntu 6.10 edgy on my harddisk ... but it won't start .... I've AMD64 + Saphire Radeon XL850XL gfxcard ... I've heard that there is a major bug in the distro but isn't there nothing to do??
<twosouls82> a lot too
<xdx> what is the difference between  kubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 ?
<igi> can someone tell me why on my LAN I can see all windows machines but not samba servers (run under linux)?
<Lynoure> Jucato: rpm files and and such. Windows .exes nope.
<twosouls82> Jucato: weren't you cynical??
<twosouls82> =)
<Lynoure> Jucato: at least as far as I know :)
<BGSteffens> Anyone else had problems using Kopete on AIM protocol?
<Rob-West> mine works
<Jucato> Lynoure: the ":P" at the end indicates that it was a joke
<xdx> what is the difference between  kubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 ?
<Jucato> !dapper | xdx
<ubotu> xdx: dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<BGSteffens> I'm receiving messages fine, but my sent messages come up empty
<Jucato> !edgy | xdx
<ubotu> xdx: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<igi> can someone tell me why on my LAN I can see all windows machines but not samba servers (run under linux)?
<Napa-> can anyone tell me if there is a ATI bugfix for Kununtu 6.10 edgy ?
<Lynoure> Jucato: sometimes it means joke, sometimes "dammit, don't they know even this" :)
<Jucato> :P
<twosouls82> see if this applies; http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=67536
<twosouls82> igi --^
<Lynoure> Jucato: like I said, people have been saying weird thing today, so when I feel already that there is some reality dysfunction, I do not get jokes very well as who knows how thing are =)
<Napa-> Where is xorg.log located?
<xdx>  /etc/X11
<Lynoure> Napa-: try   locate xorg.log
<Napa-> Lynoure: my kubuntu 6.10 edgy freeze in bootup ..  I guess there is a major ATI bug that is not fixed
<Napa-> very annoying
<Lynoure> Napa-: I do not know. There was some annoying ati bug at the point when I decided not to ge to edgy
<Napa-> Lynoure: I thought maybe someone had found a way to go around that shitty problem
<Lynoure> Napa-: have you looked at Launchpad for it yet?
<Napa-> Lynoure: what is launchpad?
<Lynoure> Napa-: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/
<Lynoure> Napa-: did you upgrade from dapper or just install edgy?
<BGSteffens> Hey everyone, just wanted to say thanks for all the help! The ATI drivers seem to be installed as the chopiness is gone :)
<Napa-> Lynoure: just install
<Napa-> fresh new
<Lynoure> Napa-: if you do not need anything particular from edgy and do not want to spend time on this problem, try the long term supported dapper (6.06) instead
<Napa-> Lynoure: I've tried that ... But I want 6.10
<Lynoure> Napa-: which ati card you have?
<Napa-> Radeon Saphire X800Xl
<Napa-> hmm .. I think I can disable Dri in xorg.conf
<Napa-> but where is xorg.conf located?
<Napa-> in etc\  ?
<BGSteffens> When I go to download software for Kubuntu, and it says Fedora Core 1-4, Mandrake, etc, which one do I want?
<serveur> bonjour tlm !
<Napa-> BGSteffens: Fedora
<BGSteffens> Napa: what is the difference between fedora 1, 2, 3, and 4?
<Napa-> BGSteffens: different versions
<Napa-> like Win 95,98,2000,xp
<seven11> orgot how to reconfiguer xserver
<seven11> forgot how to reconfigure the xserver
<Hobbsee> !xcfg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<BGSteffens> Napa: Which fedora core is Kubuntu  Edgy
<twosouls82> mplayer with an mplayer subprocess?
<twosouls82> omg
<frogger> irc://irc.criten.net/DEFONiC-ALBUMS
<Hobbsee> !planet
<ubotu> Planet Ubuntu (blogs of Ubuntu developers and members) can be found at http://planet.ubuntu.com
<Hobbsee> !membership
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about membership - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hobbsee> !member
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<palemmo64> hello
<palemmo64> there is someone?
<palemmo64> i have to speak english or i can speak italian?
<cam`> hi, my user created when installing doesn't have sudo privilege, it ask me for a password... is it a common issue?
<Jucato> !sudo | cam`
<ubotu> cam`: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<palemmo64> nvidia
<abattoir> cam`: yes, you are supposed to provide your user's password
<Jucato> abattoir: when did you get back?
<abattoir> Jucato: just got back
<abattoir> !it | palemmo64
<ubotu> palemmo64: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<abattoir> palemmo64: you are fine to speak english here of course
<abattoir> !nvidia | palemmo64
<ubotu> palemmo64: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abattoir> it's quiet in here today
<ubuntu> d
<flaccid> indeed
<flaccid> hehe
<abattoir> :)
<cam`> Jucato, abattoir: tnx :)
<abattoir> cam`: np :)
<Jucato> :P
<galathalion> hiya all
<sebbar> did they actually decide if they're going to use beryl or compiz in feisty?
<eilker> !nagios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nagios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<abattoir> sebbar: kubuntu is sticking w/ kwin for feisty
<sebbar> how come abattoir?
<gnomefreak> sebbar: nothing has been decided on default yet should be beryl if not beryl nothing but both should be in repos at the least
<abattoir> sebbar: from what i've heard, kubuntu will wait till kde4(where the window manager there would be able to do the same)
<gzagar> hi
<gzagar> can enyone tell me how to reset root password in kubuntu ?
<gsasha> gzagar: by default, you don't have root password at all
<gsasha> you just do all the commands through sudo, for which you need your own pass
<Jucato> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<gzagar> tnx
<gzagar> where can i fount c compiler or where to install it from ?
<Jucato> !build-essential | gzagar
<ubotu> gzagar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Jucato> install "build-essential"
<verzonnen> gzagar: as root in a teminal type "apt-get install gcc"
<nAtic> hyeo
<nAtic> heyo
<visik7> anyone have got kdenlive packaged on edgy ?
<mefisto__> I'm having a problem with the flash plugin in firefox. when konqueror is open too, flash videos stutter. I tried disabling plugins in konqueror, but it didn't help at all. Anyone else having this problem?
<nAtic> no idea
<nAtic> i am trying to install kubuntu, but is says, i have no root-filesystem selected -.-
<nAtic> but i HAVE
<mefisto__> nAtic: are you using the livecd or alternate install cd?
<eilker> !LFS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about LFS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daylighter> did you set a mount point to "/"
<delan> ol
<delan> Bom dia...
<delan> Tem algum a?
<Daylighter> ooh
<Daylighter> I dont know portuguese
<delan> ol
<abattoir> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<delan> Vc e Brasileira?
<delan> BR\ZUKAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Daylighter> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Daylighter> ooh
<delan> BRAZUKAAAAAAAAAAAA
<nAtic> mefisto__: i am using a live dvd, i guess
<nAtic> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nAtic> -.-
<nAtic> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<mefisto__> nAtic: like Daylighter said, make sure you have set one partition's mount point "/" (that is, root)
<Daylighter> one set to /, one set to "swap" and the others can be whatever
<nAtic> well, i know what root and / means
<nAtic> and i have an ext3 partition (20 gb) marked as "/"
<Daylighter> odd
<nAtic> i click next, and it says, no root filesystem selected -.-
<Daylighter> did you tell it to reformat
<nAtic> i have a cross there
<nAtic> also by swap
<julle> Is there anyone running Quake3 under linux here?
<nAtic> i tried, it crapped up under suse 10.1
<nAtic> and why the hack is my just formatted partition 657 mb full?
<malik__> can any1 tell me if i should change kernel b4 i install nvidia drivers on kubuntu coz on boot screen it says "generic" next to kernel version
<nAtic> i don't have a home partition, but does it matters?
<nAtic> malik__: you should change your typing for sure
<nAtic> god dammit, that partition thing in kubuntu suxx
<flaccid> which one, nAtic?
<nAtic> the installation, i mean
<nAtic> i selected a "/" partition, but it said, i did NOT selected a root file system -.-
<nAtic> what was the problem?
<nAtic> i had no /home partition
<nAtic> -.-
<nAtic> dumb ass installer :P
<flaccid> i agree
<nAtic> type and die installer -.-
<sebbar> yeah it sux... gotta use the alternate install cd if you want to keep your windows partition
<_osh> I agree also. Setting up raid/lvm is a pain. It should be easier than this. And the error-msgs aren't fun either. WTF does "error: device open" mean when I install a clean system. Grrrrr....
<delan> BRASIL?
<_osh> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<flaccid> i have not done an installation keeping windows partition no prolem , sebbar
<flaccid> errr sorry sebbar, i have done many and keep the windows partition
<delan> 2 PARTITION?
<sebbar> mmmh maybe nAtic and I had a different partitioning setup...
<nAtic> i've also kept my windows partition
<nAtic> i hope...
<nAtic> *staring on the screen and praying*
<Jucato> (just make sure you don't "check" the format box for partitions you don't want to be touched)
<mefisto__> nAtic: perhaps make sure that none of the partitions are currently mounted by the livecd session
<mefisto__> nAtic: personally, I would download the alternate install cd and use that. I find the livecd install very confusing
<nAtic> i've got the dvd
<nAtic> and i had to burn it twice
<nAtic> because my suse linux 10.1 craps up every dvd it burns -.-
<nAtic> so i had to use windows
<malik__> can any1 tell me if i should change kernel b4 i install nvidia drivers on kubuntu coz on boot screen it says "generic" next to kernel version
<malik__> ?/
<Daylighter> you're fine
<_osh> ...except for those odd spelling errors... >;-)
<malik__> yea i know its courtesy of msn chats
<Jucato> malik__: no need to
<Jucato> _osh: you should see SMS/text messages in my country...
<nAtic> ooookey
<[GuS] > Bonjour!
<nAtic> kubuntu is up and running
<nAtic> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_osh> Jucato: what country is that?
<Daylighter> ouais
<Jucato> philippines
<Jucato> nAtic: heh he likes so say that when he comes in. but he speaks english :)
<nAtic> eeer.... so guys, tell me what to do with a clean install of kubuntu?
<[GuS] > nAtic, i always say hi like that......
<_osh> Jucato: Sorry to be ignorant but you speak spanish in the phillipines, right?
<nAtic> your problem, [q
<nAtic> your problem, [GuS]  :P
<[GuS] > don reply me about french channel....
<[GuS] > so.. dont bother me :P
<nAtic> :P
<Jucato> _osh: only the very old ones remember how to do that
<nAtic> eeer.... so guys, tell me what to do with a clean install of kubuntu?
<nAtic> there is no yast, i guess
<nAtic> :P
<_osh> Jucato: What language is the main language then? (I'm a bit ashamed here... )
<nAtic> any tool to configure my hardware?
<sebbar> hey people if I install the kde4 kubuntu packages do I need to install additional stuff to compile programs from trunk? cause I'm getting an error right now
<Jucato> _osh: Filipino. but we learn English as our secondary language :)
<Daylighter> Filipino, _osh
<TehKewl1> damn it, which package do I install to listen to MP3's
<Daylighter> I've never seen a sentence of Filipino
<_osh> Jucato: Don't think I've ever heard Filipino. What's it related to? Any language that sounds similar? Like English and American. >;-)
<sebbar> TehKewl1: install libxine-extracodecs
<TehKewl1> that's the one :D
<Jucato> _osh: it's close to Spanish. in fact a lot of our words are based on Spanish. but Filipino has evolved to include words from other parts of the country (other dialects) (anyway, getting quite offtopic... :) )
* Daylighter conlangs occasionally
<_osh> Jucato: Way offtopic. Thanks for teaching me something new today. It's not everyday that you actually learn something. =)
<sebbar> nobody who has the kde4 snapshot installed here?
* Daylighter inicilangvacz eprerido
<Jucato> _osh: anyway the reason I brought my country up is because we spell stuff like this: nyway, d rison I brought my cntry up s bcoz we spel stuf lyk dis
<_osh> Jucato: Oh, the horror...
<niblets> Anyone here like Kpis?
<Jucato> _osh: heh only happens when we're sending text messages... of course, due to force of habit... some people forget that they're actually writing term papers :P
<Daylighter> I'm just trying out the Kubuntu liveCD, I normally use normal Ubuntu...
<niblets> Kpis = the NEW AND IMPROVED KPIES!!!
<malik__> !kpies
<Daylighter> does it make pies?
<niblets> PATENTED
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik__> !kpis
<gzagar> where can i found any manuals for xgl & compiz for amd64 ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niblets> !Kpotato
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kpotato - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niblets> this is fun =P
<Daylighter> !pies
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pies - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niblets> !Karrot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Karrot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daylighter> lol
<Daylighter> Kabbage
* _osh sighs.
<ssokolow> My mother's machine is kernel panicking on boot and I think the initrd is corrupted. How would I refresh the installed copy from the .deb?
<niblets> I know EVERYTHING there is to know about pies. I am the Pies master!
<ssokolow> (I'm a Gentoo user and i always avoid initrd for my own kernels, so I'm lost here)
<Napa-> argh .. I'm getting mad .... Why can't Kubuntu 6.10 start?
<niblets> I have plenty of spare Kernels in my korn field
<niblets> Napa: Did it ever actually end???
<Napa-> Why can't I find the x11 directory when I'm starting Edgy in recovery mode and get the text-line?
<Napa-> niblets: yes ... I installed perfect .. But freezes when I start it
<Daylighter> capitalize the X
<Napa-> gets through grub ... then the Kubuntu screen apears ... takes 30 seconds .. then it turns green .. and freezes
<Napa-> ctrl+alt+f1 does not work either
<Napa-> So I think it is my radeon X800XL gfx-card that is not supported
<Napa-> I was told to disable the dri module .. but I can't find it
<nAtic> god dammit, kubuntu uses debian packets
<Daylighter> language
<Daylighter> and yes .deb, because *ubuntu is based off Debian
<nAtic> dammit :P
<Daylighter> what were you expecting
<Daylighter> rpms?
<Daylighter> compiling everything from source?
<sebbar> lol
<Napa-> anyone?
<Napa-> I really need help here
<Daylighter> Napa-: so you're able to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Napa-> Daylighter: I can't find det X11 directory
<Daylighter> you're making sure that you're capitalizing the X
<Daylighter> odd
<Napa-> hmm .. I'll retry
<Napa-> I'll hook up irc on my laptop
<Napa-> brb
<Daylighter> everything in the shell is case sensitive
<nAtic> WOAH
<nAtic> i have repos by default!
<nAtic> great
<Daylighter> yes
<Daylighter> thank god
<Napa-> but i tries cd etc\
<Napa-> and dir
<Jucato> everything in Linux is case sensitive...
<Napa-> and then i anly saw xml
<Daylighter> just do "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<_osh> You're running from the live-cd, right? Have you mounted the disk where the correct xorg.conf is?
<Daylighter> oh wait
<Daylighter> i didnt know he was running off the live CD
<Napa-> I have installed the dvd to my harddrive
<_osh> So you're not on a live-cd anymore?
<Napa-> And i have to options in grub
<Napa-> 1. Kubuntu6.10 and 2. Kubuntu 6.10 recovery
<Daylighter> are you booting to recovery or regular
<Napa-> when I try option 1 , evertything freeze after 1 minute ... option 2 takes me to text-mode
<Daylighter> and you login
<Napa-> dos mode
<Napa-> GUI doesnt work
<Daylighter> yes
<Daylighter> you're able to log in
<Napa-> no I'm not
<_osh> Napa-: We perfer console-mode here. It's not really "dos".
<Napa-> console-mode is the right terminology to use ;)
<Daylighter> usually when you get stuck in console-mode it will ask you for your login
<Napa-> Daylighter: it says root ...
<Daylighter> make sure if it does, type your name, press enter, then type your password, then you can edit to your hearts content with sudo
<Daylighter> root
<Daylighter> wow
<Jucato> Daylighter: the Recovery mode in GRUB boots you as root
<Daylighter> oh
<Daylighter> that's right
<Daylighter> and you're still not able to "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" ?
<Napa-> I will retry
<Weam> Hi everyone, i installed kubuntu 6.06 some day ago, all went fine. Tho im getting problems with GRUB, it hangs at Loading Stage 1.5 / Hard Disk Error, and i've found out it has something to do with my S-ATA disk.. i googled some and found out i need to update my BIOS to make it work, tho i already had the latest so thats screwed.
<Weam> A guy help me install LILO instead of GRUB but i got some Fatal error cuz of raid (?) tho im not using any raid, but i guess my S-ATA controller identifys it as a raiddisk. Is there any way of making it work? Any known solutions?
<Weam> Here is a guy with the same problem, also the same motherboard as me: http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub%40gnu.org/msg10559.html
<nAtic> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<natic`kubuntu> !repositories
<napa-> I think it worked
<napa-> Trying to reboot the other computer
<davidf> hi
<davidf> does anyone have experience with a self-compiled kernel ?
<napa-> nah .... I removed the "dri" module from xorg.conf ... but it still freeze
<_osh> not in kubuntu
<napa-> That is a really serious bug
<napa-> any other suggestions?
<napa-> Be polite to windows xp pro .... it's very boring .. but always stable
<davidf> shall i try to compile a kernel or do u think that this is to difficult for a normal user?
<_osh> davidf: what's the point? do you really need it?
<natic_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<_osh> napa-: what does the xorg-error logfile say?
<davidf> i've heard in an other linux board that self-compiled kernels are much better than the binary kernels
<davidf> the system will get much faster especially while booting
<_osh> davidf: Don't bother then. It's probably not worth it for you. More trouble than it's worth and the speedup is something like 10% or so. A full 3 whopping seconds or something.
<_osh> davidf: It might be useful for someone with odd hardware but not for normal users. Unless you want to learn stuff, then it's a great way. You'll probably screw up more than once. I know I did... =)
<davidf> ok i think i'll try to compile a kernel because i want to learn how my system works
<_osh> davidf: Good luck. And I should probably warn you that the first 30 or so kernels that you make will most certainly be slower than the binary ones. Unless you're an avid developer with expertise in compiling and building software. =)
<napa-> _osh: where can I find the log-file?
<MHK> http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmphoto6px3.png
<napa-> wasnt in the X11 directory
<_osh> napa-: /var/log... somewhere. /X11 perhaps...
<paolo> Hi: which is the config file which associates a default program to a file type in icewm? thnks....
<_nAtic> heyho
<Windwalker> Hi. My computer was restarted 1 hour ago, while I was away. Can somebody tell me how to check the reason for the restart?
<_nAtic> tell me some repos, i need
<_osh> Windwalker: /var/log/messages I believe.
<_nAtic> if it was your cat on the keyboard, you will never find out
<Windwalker> I will check it
<Windwalker> 10x
<Windwalker> :)
<_osh> Windwalker: Ten Ex?
<Windwalker> I am at work and there are no cats in the office
<Windwalker> Ten Ex?
<_osh> Windwalker: 10x?
<Windwalker> 10eggs
* _osh is not a l33t5p34|<3r
<napa-> _osh: It says "no screen found"
<napa-> fatal screen error
<napa-> fatal server error
<Jucato> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> !changelogs
<ubotu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<probZ> hi all
<probZ> I got a big problem, Kubuntu wants to resize a partition, but I cant see what Partition it means.... it shows /dev/hda5 but I dont know what windows-partition this is
<_nAtic> :P
<probZ> and I need to find out, but qtparted and gparted dont show info
<probZ> they just get stuck while trying to get Partition Info
<probZ> :<
<_nAtic> hm
<probZ> I got a Samsung SP1614N
<probZ> IDE Harddrive, 160 GB of Size
<_nAtic> yeah
<_nAtic> do you know how big hda5 is?
<probZ> it shows 100% are 42,7 GB
<napa-> what is boot with break=bottom in kubuntu?
<_nAtic> dunno
<probZ> but I got 4 or 5 Partitions of that size
<probZ> so i cant identify Partiton just by size
<napa-> is it possible to jump from the Kubuntu picture screen to console-mode while startup ?
<_nAtic> probZ: remember the size of your windows partition?
<probZ> its smaller
<probZ> and has FAT32
<_nAtic> hm..
<_nAtic> you're fucked then :P
<_nAtic> it has to be smaller, for windows only allowes 32 gb of fat32 partitions
<probZ> well, /dev/hda5 is 42 GB, my windows partiton is bout 20 GB
<_nAtic> i got a problem now
<probZ> ... all my partitions are NTFS
<probZ> but not Windows
<probZ> windows partiton has 20 GB and is FAT32
<_nAtic> i've installed the nvidia driver
<_nAtic> now i did a restart
<_nAtic> and now i am in a text console o0
<_nAtic> how to get back to my loved GUI?
<probZ> hmm
<probZ> start kdm?
<probZ> type kdm
<probZ> should start k display manager
<probZ> who can help me with my hard drive problem ^^ ?
<_nAtic> OMG
<_nAtic> it says
<_nAtic> "only root wants to run kdm"
<probZ> login as root
<probZ> and try again^^
<_nAtic> hehe
<_nAtic> i type exit...
<_nAtic> i get back to login
<_nAtic> i type "root" as username
<_nAtic> i type the password
<probZ> and...?
<_nAtic> login incorrect o0
<probZ> oO ?
<_nAtic> i've never set up a root pass
<probZ> omfg
<probZ> >_<
<_nAtic> this is a clean kubuntu installation from this twisted live cd
<napa-> lol
<probZ> napa
<probZ> got an idea?
<probZ> for my problem^^
<_nAtic> same here
<napa-> I found a website with the same problem as mine ... loads of loads of messages there
<_nAtic> got an idea?
<napa-> I guess I just give up and goes straight back to 6.06 or windows
<probZ> lol...
<probZ> i would recommend 6.06 not windows ^^
<_nAtic> what the hack is the default root pass?!?!?!
<probZ> who can help me...
<probZ> :(
<probZ> normally there shouldnt be a "default root pass"
<_nAtic> yeah
<probZ> you HAVE TO enter a root pass
<_nAtic> i've never had to setup one
<probZ> if you install from live CD
<probZ> oO?
<_nAtic> no, i don
<probZ> just try
<probZ> root
<probZ> ^^
<probZ> as password
<_nAtic> incorrect
<_nAtic> BUT
<_nAtic> i set my ehternet card a little earlier
<_nAtic> and i was asked the password
<_nAtic> and i inserted the password, i considered to be root
<_nAtic> and it worked
<_nAtic> but not anymore -.-
<probZ> hmm lol
<_nAtic> okay.... so much about kubuntu
<_nAtic> yet another distro -.-
<probZ> reinstall
<probZ> ^^
<_nAtic> crap
<_nAtic> or i'll have a shower
<_nAtic> and go out into the real world
<probZ> ^^
<probZ> xD
<JorixB> If I use fuse I can only access the device as root, it doesn't show up in konqueror and in konsole ls says "?--------- ? ?    ?       ?                ? mobile" on the mounted directory. I try to mount siefs through fstab.
<_nAtic> (=
<_nAtic> for example to buy something for christmas
<probZ> where are u from ^^ ?
<_nAtic> germany
<probZ> (Country)
<probZ> ach du auch
<probZ> ^^
<_nAtic> jah
<probZ> sieh ma einer an
<_nAtic> daher suse!
<probZ> was?
<probZ> Suse?
<probZ> aaaah
<_nAtic> arisches suse :] 
<probZ> Suse suxxxxx^^
<_nAtic> <-- suse
<_nAtic> und am abcrappen
<probZ> du bist unter suse?
<probZ> oO?
<_nAtic> jah, hier
* abattoir wonders what's going on here
<_nAtic> laptop
<probZ> o.m.f.g
<probZ> :-D
<Windwalker> _osh, I just checked /var/messages. According to last -10 there is a restart in "system boot  2.6.15-27-386    Wed Dec 13 13:29" and according to messages there are no traces of reboot. Could it be hardware fault?
<_nAtic> vor mir mein pc mit kubuntu
<probZ> :-D
<_nAtic> yep
<abattoir> guys could you take offtopic stuff to #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<_nAtic> Windwalker: or the cat
* probZ tells abattoir that me and natic are talking german :-P
<probZ> abattoir
<_nAtic> abattoir: whats my root pass?
<probZ> maybe u can help me
* abattoir !de's them :P
<abattoir> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<abattoir> probZ: i can try
<_nAtic> abattoir: whats my root pass?
<abattoir> !sudo | _nAtic
<ubotu> _nAtic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<probZ> following
<_nAtic> i know what sudo is -.-
<abattoir> _nAtic: read that link, root a/c is disabled by default in kubuntu
<probZ> Kubuntu recommends me to make a partition smaller - /dev/hda5
<_nAtic> ah
<Windwalker> _nAtic, If you brought yours...
<probZ> but I cant see what windows partition this is
<probZ> not even qtparted or gparted show me
<_nAtic> root is disabled by default...
<abattoir> _nAtic: that's why i asked you to read that link, it explains that stuff
<probZ> the both hang up while trying to get information
<_nAtic> this sentence is absolutely great
<Windwalker> I guess you are better in Bulgarian, _nAtic
<probZ> maybe someone can help me now if natic's problem is fixed now
<probZ> ^^
<abattoir> probZ: kubuntu recommends to make your partition smaller???
<probZ> yes
<JorixB> does anyone know why fuse shows a permission and use of "?--------- ? ?    ?       ?                ? mobile" in /media when I don't use sudo ls.
<probZ> one partiton
<probZ> 42,7 GB normally
<_nAtic> stupid sudo handling -.-
<probZ> but I dont know what Windows-partition it is
<twosouls82> abattoir: that page taught me that 'sudo -i' is a equivalent for 'sudo -s -H' which I allways use
<twosouls82> nice
<abattoir> :)
<probZ> I wanna find out
<_nAtic> i type "sudo kdm" and nothing happens
<_nAtic> any other ideas how to get back to kde?
<abattoir> probZ: you could try mounting them manually
<probZ> k if u tell me how ^^
<abattoir> _nAtic: you are in the cli?
<twosouls82> _nAtic: try a startx and see if you get error messages
<_nAtic> yep, in the cli
<twosouls82> ah!
<abattoir> probZ: you are in the livecd right?
<_nAtic> after installing nvidia driver :] 
<twosouls82> =)
<_nAtic> no, i've installed the live cd already
<abattoir> _nAtic: what error does starx give?
<probZ> yes @ abattoir
<abattoir> _nAtic: that was for probZ
<_nAtic> yeah, fatal server errors
<abattoir> probZ: type media:/ in konqueror
<twosouls82> like what? _nAtic
<abattoir> probZ: do you see your partitions?
<probZ> its empty
<_nAtic> like erm... no screens were found ^^
<_nAtic> insert a screen and prees f1 -.-
<probZ> @ abattoir
<twosouls82> _nAtic: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' first
<_nAtic> mom
<abattoir> probZ: ok, do you have sata disks?
<probZ> IDE
<probZ> only
<abattoir> probZ: is your harddisk hda then?
<probZ> yep
<_nAtic> xserver-org is not installed
<probZ> it is/dev/hdax
<abattoir> probZ: ok, 'sudo mkdir /mnt/hda1' 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1'
<abattoir> probZ: type those one after the other in a CLI
<twosouls82> _nAtic: sudo apt-get install xserver-org
<_nAtic> whats the paketmanager under kubuntu?
<_nAtic> ah, apt-get :] 
<abattoir> _nAtic: Adept
<_nAtic> thx
<Jucato> _nAtic: apt-get, aptitude, Adept
<twosouls82> abattoir: without X? heh! =)
<abattoir> twosouls82: well, he said kubuntu ;)
<_nAtic> no match for paket xserver-org
<abattoir> xserver-xorg
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato doesn't type as fast :P
<_nAtic> aaaah
<_nAtic> yeah
<twosouls82> i made a typo, sorry _nAtic, for the confusion
<_nAtic> i am finaly in something graphic
<_nAtic> twosouls82: thanks anyway...
<twosouls82> _nAtic: enjoy
<probZ> abattoir:
<_nAtic> great
<probZ> it recognizes the partitons but I cant access them
<_nAtic> whats my x server driver?
<probZ> if i type
<_nAtic> it used to by vesa
<probZ> ./dev/hda1 for example
<probZ> without the .
<_nAtic> but i want my geforce 4 ti up and running
<probZ> it trys to "locate" them
<twosouls82> _nAtic: depends on your cid card
<probZ> tries
<abattoir> probZ: did you type what i asked you to type?
<twosouls82> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<probZ> abattoir yes
<probZ> !
<abattoir> probZ: first make a temp dir. under /mnt
<abattoir> probZ: did you do that?
<probZ> it said the file exists
<probZ> wait
<twosouls82> !nvidia | _nAtic
<ubotu> _nAtic: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abattoir> probZ: ok, now the mount command
<probZ> w8
<probZ> ok abattoir
<probZ> now go on
<abattoir> probZ: did you run the  mount command?
<abattoir> probZ: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<abattoir> probZ: which filesystem type do your windows partitions use?ntfs?
<probZ> C: // the first partition uses fat32
<probZ> the others ntfs
<abattoir> probZ: so did the mount command work
<probZ> yep
<Windwalker> Dec 13 13:14:30 localhost -- MARK --
<abattoir> probZ: so you can see it?
<probZ> yes
<abattoir> probZ: now do the same for the other partitions
<Windwalker> Does anybody know what this means Dec 13 13:14:30 localhost -- MARK --
<probZ> this is C: part
<natic`kubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<abattoir> probZ: just replace hda1 w/ hda2, hda3 etc...
<probZ> doesnt work if i replace it
<abattoir> probZ: what are the partitions you have?
<probZ> ah ok
<probZ> i forgot to make the folders for the partitions
<probZ> ^^
<probZ> sry!
<abattoir> heh :P
<Jucato> O.o
<probZ> got problem
<probZ> ubuntu@ubuntu:/mnt$ sudo mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/hda4
<probZ> mount: /dev/hda4: can't read superblock
<probZ> I guess i already found the crypted harddrive
<probZ> ^^
<probZ> crypted partition...
<abattoir> probZ: there might not be a /dev/hda4
<abattoir> probZ: since there won't be 4 primary partitions, it'd be a logical one
<probZ> got another problem
<abattoir> try /dev/hda5
<probZ> i cant access 2-5
<probZ> it says not enough rights...
<Windwalker> Does anybody know what -- MARK -- mean? This is the last thing in my messages log before my system restarts.
<probZ> only hda1 works oO
<abattoir> probZ: are you trying to write data to it?
<probZ> nope
<probZ> just tryin 2 access using konqueror
<abattoir> probZ: but you've found the partition you needed to find?
<probZ> ah i found out it was the right 1
<probZ> thx
<probZ> :>
<probZ> now I am goin 2 install kubunut
<probZ> kubuntu*
<abattoir> good for you ;)
<probZ> thx for everybody's help
<probZ> ;>
<probZ> especially to abattoir
<abattoir> you're welcome :)
<probZ> comin back asap
<nuku_> Windwalker: it just menns that the syslogd was running at that time and could write to the log..
<nuku_> means..
<Windwalker> I checked the syslogd manual
<nuku_> yes its the -m option ... and as stated setting it to 0 disables mariking...
<Windwalker> nuku_, my problem is that my machine is having accidental restarts. Do you know which is the first line in a log after a restart?
<Windwalker> Is this the last? -> Dec 13 13:29:40 localhost syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart
<nuku> this should be the first afair..
<Windwalker> so you mean this is the first line after, a restart, right?
<nuku> yes.. or in particular the start of syslogd..
<Windwalker> :( if so the I cannot understand the reason for these accidental restarts, as the previous line is Dec 13 13:14:30 localhost -- MARK --
<nuku> maybe your powersupply is broken?!
<Windwalker> :( I will check it, but I guess it is the ugly Asrock, which is making the problems
<nuku> Windwalker: maybe you should try running memtest or some other lowlevel hardware diagnostics..
<Windwalker> I will try ultimateboot cd in this case
<nuku> without any entry in the logs it really sounds like broken hardware...
<Windwalker> nuku, can you tell me if this is normal in auth.log ->Dec  9 15:17:01 localhost CRON[5707] : (pam_unix) session closed for user root
<Windwalker> Dec  9 16:17:01 localhost CRON[5709] : (pam_unix) session opened for user root by (uid=0)
<_nAtic> YEAH
<Windwalker> I do not have any crontab for root
<_nAtic> nvidia up and running
<_nAtic> thanks folks, you're the best (=
<nuku> Windwalker: sounds normal.. look at /etc/cron.daily/hourly etc ...
<Windwalker> Thank you for your help, nuku.
<nuku> np ;)
<probZ> hmm
<probZ> abattoir ????
<probZ> got another problem
<probZ> :(
<_nAtic> erm... i do have nvidia driver installed
<probZ> natic das heisst I have... nicht i do have
<probZ> ;>
<_nAtic> but it still won't let me use 1280x1024 resolution
<_nAtic> nene, probZ
<_nAtic> ich kann schon englisch
<probZ> ^^
<_nAtic> do zur verdeutlichung
<probZ> super
<probZ> ^^
<_nAtic> i do love chocolate
<_nAtic> oder i love chocolate
<probZ> Kubuntu nervt :<
<_nAtic> i DO love chocolate ist ntigender
<twosouls82> Ich liebe English
<twosouls82> ;)
<twosouls82> *hint*
<_nAtic> 2.6.16.21-0.25-default
<_nAtic> uuuh
<_nAtic> ubuntu has a newer kernel, then me o0
<_nAtic> what does generic mean anyway?
<Jucato> !generic | _nAtic
<ubotu> _nAtic: Background to the decision to replace -386, -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html
<Jucato> _nAtic: basically, -generic replaces the those architecture-specific kernels
<probZ> need help
<nuku> like -arm -mips -risc .. *just kidding* ;)
<probZ> cant get installation to work
<probZ> it just doesn't resize my partition
<probZ> (IDE, NTFS)
<haffe> Ok.
<haffe> I have a problem with amarok.
<haffe> I have uninstalled and installed libxine-extracodecs, but i still can't get it to play mp3s.
<haffe> Amarok claims the format is not supported.
<cloakable> Have you restarted amarok?
<alexicon> haffe: do you have libmpeg3
<haffe> libmpeg3-dev och libmpeg3-1 ?
<haffe> or
<_nAtic> omg all this stuff was so easy under suse
<haffe> Ok, I installed libmpeg3-dev and libmpeg3-1. No change in amarok.
<probZ> may s/o help me :( ?
<chopin|pc> how do i use apt to find packages (without installing them)?
<twosouls82> haffe: sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<_nAtic> so... that does it...
<haffe> twosouls82: As I previosly said.
<haffe> libxine-extracodecs is already installed.
<chopin|pc> and ... how can i use apt to download a package and all its dependencies into one tgz so i can drop it on an unconnected machine?
<_nAtic> i'll go and by some presents.... before i get stuck here with kubuntu for days
<_nAtic> cu
<twosouls82> ow, I missed that
<seadiemarker> Ciao a tutti!
<twosouls82> haffe: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libxine1 libxine-extracodecs amarok
<twosouls82> then be sure to restart amarok
<seadiemarker> Hello!
<twosouls82> hi seadiemarker
<haffe> Still no change.
<twosouls82> haffe: run amarok from the commandline and watch the stdout for usefull messages
<haffe> Just the same message. Do you want to install mp3support? And no chance to answer it.
<twosouls82> that seems buggy to me :\
<nuku> are you sure you restarted amarok and not just clicked the X so it goes into tray?
<seadiemarker> Hi, I have a question, I have just installed kubuntu on my amd 64, I have tried both the amd 64 and 32 version, but I get the same problem. I can't execute any file
<haffe> nuku: Yes.
<haffe> to be certain.
<haffe> killall -15 amarok
<haffe> killall -15 amarokapp
<haffe> Still no change.
<seadiemarker> I am trying to install x-plane, I got the installer file from the xplane web site, then I extracted the file in home and I tried to execute it. No way
<nuku> haffe: try playing a mp3 with xine to make sure its not a xine codec issue
<kay> hello i have troubles with grub i have installed kubuntu and now i installed windows xp pro on the first partiton now i installed grub again normaly last time it works but now grub dont start windows the is an error message "filesystem type unknown, partion type 0x7" can somebody help me?
<Bulwinkle> fetchmail
<ubuntu> #join rzeszow
<haffe> nuku: Xine works perfectly
<twosouls82> haffe: engine in amarok set to xine?
<abattoir> probZ: needed me?
<kay> hello i have troubles with grub i have installed kubuntu and now i installed windows xp pro on the first partiton now i installed grub again normaly last time it works but now grub dont start windows the is an error message "filesystem type unknown, partion type 0x7" can somebody help me?
<haffe> Ok, this is really odd.
<twosouls82> !flood | kay
<ubotu> kay: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<twosouls82> and think of the rest =)
<haffe> twosouls82: nuku: The problem was solved when I removed a sambashare from my iPod qeue
<twosouls82> haffe: file it as a bug
<twosouls82> :\
<haffe> I have little confidence in the bug fixing.
<twosouls82> don't, they do!!
<haffe> I have had a bug filed since 6.06 that gets no attention.
<twosouls82> ;)
<twosouls82> haffe: bug # ?
<Lynoure> haffe: if you can make a patch, do. it will get much more attention that way
<twosouls82> jorik: 'kulnet', well that is not nice in your language =)
<llutz> hi
<haffe> twosouls82: #71149
<sercik> sould i ask?
<sercik> could i ask?
<sercik> i have used automatix2 to install some software and also swiftfox and plugin
<jorik> twosouls82: kul? it's the university of my sister ....
<compilerwriter> I am going to do a fresh install with edgy.  I am using an old Dell 8200 anyone have an opinion on whether to use the desktop or alternate desktop version?
<sercik> but swiftfox is 32bit is right? why install 32bit version?
<twosouls82> kul = nonsence in Belgian/Dutch right, or do we spell that differently?
<twosouls82> jorik --^
<sercik> i have understood that there is no flash 32 bit plugin is right?
<crimsun> sercik: s/32/64/g
<sercik> crimsun: what do you want to tell?
<haffe> Kul? That's swedish slang for fun.
<jorik> twosouls82: well it's an archaic word ... noone really uses it, even the "modern" usage (eg flauwe kul) is gettin replaced (by bullshit)
<twosouls82> jorik: lol not here :)
<crimsun> sercik: There is no 64-bit version yet. There exists a 32-bit version.
<sercik> so for this automatix2 install 32bit version of browser?
<sungam> !automatix > sercik
<twosouls82> jorik: I like about the Belgians that they are more creative with the Dutch language, not adopting all English words, but finding better translations
<twosouls82> jorik: that makes you win 10-voor-12 all the time
<twosouls82> =)
<jorik> twosouls82: yeah some of my teachers are from holland and they say words like 'feedback' and 'deliverable' all the time
<sercik> i understand tha automatix2 is not perfect but it will help me!
<twosouls82> tell me about it, I am one of those too :'(
<BluesKaj> Howdy all! :)
<twosouls82> heya BluesKaj :)
<jorik> hehehe
<jorik> shame on you :o)
<twosouls82> jorik: I can't switch languages that fast, so chatting, reading, talking English all day makes it hard to switch back to Dutch now and then
<twosouls82> sue me!
<twosouls82> :)
* Jucato prepares to sue
<BluesKaj> is there anyone here who has managed to get mythtv to work on an ATI card  ?
<LjL> i solve that by not switching
<twosouls82> Jucato: use Moscovics
<jorik> hmm, for me the problem is more that we don't have all the words the english ppl have (mostly computer terms), we're not as hardcore as the french (telecharger le logiciel du reseau global)
<compilerwriter> Anyone have an opinion on the matter at hand with me?
<Lynoure> I can switch very easily between Finnish and English. Dutch I do not speak well enough to know
<jorik> so i often find myself simply switching to english in the midst of a discussion, even with people ive known for year
<Lynoure> compilerwriter: opinions, sure. But what's the matter at hand?
<twosouls82> Lunoure; the grammar is one thing, my smokes the second
<compilerwriter> I am about to do a fresh install on an old Dell 8200.
<sercik> I have used automatix2! is better to reinstall another copy of Kubuntu and follow restricted formats guide?
<Lynoure> compilerwriter: 6.06 or 6.10?
<compilerwriter> I would like to know if I should use the alternate i386 or the standard desktop version of Edgy.
<compilerwriter> 6.10
<Lynoure> compilerwriter: no opinion on that, really. I'd go with standard.
<LjL> sercik: it's probably "better" imho, but if everything's working nicely for now, i guess you don't really want to bother doing that...
<twosouls82> 'Lunoure' ? a bash completion error in Konvi
<LjL> sercik: just keep in mind that when upgrading you might encounter [serious]  problems
<Lynoure> twosouls82: What?
<sercik> i have had a problem to install flashplugin-nonfree
<BluesKaj> !Mythtv & ATI
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Mythtv & ATI - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> Thank you for the help Lynoure
<sercik> so i have let automatix do it for me
<Jucato> compilerwriter: it depends on the installation options that you need. the Desktop CD only has a very very basic installation. not much options
<sercik> if i write apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree there is no response
<compilerwriter> Jucato I only need to be able to surf, use openoffice, and view my media files.
<twosouls82> Lynoure: I said something to you, the completion of Konvi made it Lunoure, while that user didn't even exist
<crimsun> sercik: do you have multiverse enabled?
<sercik> yes
<twosouls82> nothing important
<washbear> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<compilerwriter> I need to get wine to work with IE
<Lynoure> twosouls82: wow :)
<crimsun> sercik: paste me the apt-cache policy output
<compilerwriter> too come to think of it.
<LjL> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<sercik> i have added some repositories to sources.list also
<crimsun> sercik: use pastebin
<twosouls82> LjL: flash 9  beta is there out too
<sercik> crimsun: which is the command that i must run exactly?
<Jucato> compilerwriter: then the desktop CD will be good enough, unless you need to have LVM or RAID support, or want to use reiserfs, or want to install GRUB in some other place
<LjL> twosouls82: i know... i'm not sure it's beta anymore though
<crimsun> sercik: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<compilerwriter> What the bloody hell is reiserfs?
<twosouls82> LjL: it's is according to the website of Abode
<LjL> compilerwriter: a filesystem
<twosouls82> they only show the 7 and 6 one
<LjL> twosouls82: i see
<The_Machine> what's a good GUI ftp for kubuntu?
<compilerwriter> How does it work.
<LjL> konqueror ;)
<Jucato> The_Machine: konqueror
<crimsun> !flashplugin-nonfree dapper-backports
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 12 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386)
<crimsun> ^^ twosouls82
<The_Machine> :/  fine.
<The_Machine> heh
<LjL> also, "apt-cache search kde ftp" - simple enough, there aren't too many choices ;)
<compilerwriter> What is LVM
<sercik> someone could explian me to use pastebin?
<The_Machine> heh
<Jucato> specially on KDE
<jpedroza> Good morning! I just switched to Kubuntu from Mandriva and am wondering what would be comparable to urpmi.
<The_Machine> alrighty!
<The_Machine> Thanks LjL
<twosouls82> !flashplugin-nonfree dapper-backports | LjL
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.21.78.2ubuntu1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 12 kB, installed size 100 kB (Only available for i386)
<twosouls82> thanks crimsun +)
<LjL> compilerwriter: it works like other filesystems... it uses a tree structure for filesystem data, it uses metadata journalling...
<haffe> jpedroza: That would be adept.
<LjL> compilerwriter: LVM means Logical Volume Management. what exactly it is, i'm not sure
<twosouls82> The_Machine: kasablanca or kftpgrabber
<compilerwriter> Must have something to do with hard drives then.
<compilerwriter> I understood raid, but have only one hard drive.
<LjL> compilerwriter: yes
<The_Machine> trying kftpgrabber
<The_Machine> (stupid name.. bah!)
<sercik> crimsun: could explain me hot to use pastebin?
<jpedroza> Sorry, pppd connection dropped
<crimsun> !paste |sercik
<ubotu> sercik: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<twosouls82> compilerwriter: I can set a raid or a 'series' (which results in one)
<Jucato> compilerwriter: then clearly you have no need of the alternate install CD :)
<viz> has anybody a clue about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=317243 (beryl problem) thx
<compilerwriter> Thanks for the help.
<twosouls82> compilerwriter: after the bios I get the FastTrack control menu, perhaps you have something like that too
<jpedroza> So is apt-get the preferred method of installing software under kubuntu?
<danny500> Um I'm having a problem with programs getting kicked off all of a sudden for no reason, whats going on?
<haffe> jpedroza: Yes.
<LjL> jpedroza: APT is the preferred method. precisely which front-end you use is mostly your choice
<sercik> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36633/plain/
<Jucato> jpedroza: apt-get, aptitude, Adept, they all use APT, as LjL said
<danny500> #ubuntu
<Weam> Hi everyone, i installed kubuntu 6.06 some day ago, all went fine. Tho im getting problems with GRUB, it hangs at Loading Stage 1.5 / Hard Disk Error, and i've found out it has something to do with my S-ATA disk.. i googled some and found out i need to update my BIOS to make it work, tho i already had the latest so thats screwed.
<Weam> A guy help me install LILO instead of GRUB but i got some Fatal error cuz of raid (?) tho im not using any raid, but i guess my S-ATA controller identifys it as a raiddisk. Is there any way of making it work? Any known solutions?
<sercik> crimsun is ok?
<Weam> Here is a guy with the same problem, also the same motherboard as me: http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub%40gnu.org/msg10559.html
<michaelpo> how do i play flv files in kubuntu?
<michaelpo> flash file
<Weam> apart from him tho i only got one s-ata disk and uses the whole thing for linux so no dualboot etc
<crimsun> sercik: you don't have multiverse active
<sercik> i check
<Al-Daja> how can i install an wireless network?
<twosouls82> !wireless | Al-Daja
<ubotu> Al-Daja: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Al-Daja> armin portugues?
<viz> Al-Daja: sudo wlassistant
<Al-Daja> thx guys gonna check it
<sercik> this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36635/plain/
<eilker> !krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 498 kB, installed size 968 kB
<sercik> for crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36635/plain/
<eilker> is krdc used between kde's or is it possible kubuntu and windows ?
<eilker> !krfb
<ubotu> krfb: Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 921 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<sercik> plese someone could help me to install non free plugins
<BluesKaj> !nonfree
<twosouls82> !codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<twosouls82> hehe BluesKaj, slower, but strike ;)
<michaelpo> i feel... kubuntu is a little bit unresponsive.... after i click something.. it is not immediately actioned.... windows is quite responsive.... is there a setting somewhere?
<BluesKaj> hehe, well I'm old :)
<eilker> !rdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<twosouls82> BluesKaj: prolly much older than me, but who isn't =)
<BluesKaj> 63 ....retired geezer
<BluesKaj> <---- retired geezer... who still rocks , but it's in blues/rock band, not a rocking chair :)
<BluesKaj> living in northern Ontario gives me lotsa "linux" time in the winter
<Milchmaedchen> "command >> error.log 2>&1" streams errors of the command to the file error.log. is their a possibility to catch the messages via grep? command | grep msg >> error.log 2>&1 does not work
<llutz> Milchmaedchen: spilit output with tee
<llutz> split
<Milchmaedchen> thx i'll read the manual
<sercik> please someone could explain me hot to make flash work on kubuntu 64bit?
<BluesKaj> sercik, which browser are you using
<BluesKaj> ?
<sercik> i'm using firefox
<Milchmaedchen> llutz: thank you. works fine
<sercik> Blueskaj i want to reinstall kubuntu because i have used automatix2 but before i want understand hot to solve problems with flash!
<BluesKaj> ok sercik, go to youtube , if flash isn't installed , FF will ask you if you want to install a flash plugin , then just follow the instructions
<RadiantFire> you can also do about:plugins in the address ba
<sercik> Blueskaj the problem is that doesn't exists a 64 bit version
<BluesKaj> my way is easier for noobs
<sercik> in fact automatix2 install 32 bit swiftfox
<sercik> can you help me on how to install 32 bit version of firefox and its plugins?
<BluesKaj> oh geez, I dumped the 64 vers cuz osf those problems
<BluesKaj> sorry i don't know of any other way than to reinstall kubuntu 32 bit version...that's what i had to do.
<BluesKaj> there might be a way , but i don't know what it is
<sercik> thank you blueskaj
<RadiantFire> there is a way of doing it, try googling for ubuntu, flash and chroot
<sercik> i'm searching for someone that have installed firefox 32 bit and flash plugin under kubuntu 64 bit
<twosouls82> touch twosouls82
* twosouls82 giggles
<verzonnen> no bytes twosouls82
<_nAtic> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<_nAtic> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<verzonnen> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_nAtic> edgy and dapper are just names for ubuntu versions?!?!
<twosouls82> verzonnen ?
<verzonnen> yes _nAtic
<LjL> _nAtic: yes. Edgy Eft and Dapper Drake, actually
<verzonnen>  touch twosouls82 no bytes
<_nAtic> omg, how confusing
<twosouls82> hehehe verzonnen, nice one made up there :P
<angasule> adept says another app is using the database, but I just rebooted (because it was giving me that error), so I guess there's just a lock somewhere, how do I remove it?
<verzonnen> twosouls82: next time try "finger"
<twosouls82> verzonnen: I just was joking (melig)
<verzonnen> twosouls82: ok
<twosouls82> but thanks vezonnen, didn't know of that one
<sercik> could someone advise me for the best repositories to add on kubuntu 64 bit without causing problem?
<twosouls82> s/vezonnen/verzonnen/g
<nAtic> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<verzonnen> angasule: automatic updates might have it locked
<verzonnen> angasule: have a look in the taskbar and see if you see something flashing
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | angasule
<ubotu> angasule: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<verzonnen> twosouls82: /off-topic here is a fun link for you http://lhqi.com/~chunky/sex.html
<angasule_> it didn't crash, but adept failed to update because of a conflict
<verzonnen> angasule_: is the automatic updater running?
<twosouls82> traceroute: unknown host http://lhqi.com/~chunky/sex.html
<angasule_> verzonnen: not any more, I rebooted
<Jucato> angasule_: same thing. just do the commands
<stefan_> does someone  know how I can a 64bit debian able redy for 32bit software?
<angasule_> thanks :) that command fixed it nicely
<nAtic> stefan_: whaaat?
<twosouls82> do'h, I used the whole url on traceroute :\
<palemmo64> !italian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italian - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<RoKFiT> i'm having a problem with KTorrent, after torrents have finished it keeps complaining they're not there.
<krache> !GR
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<angasule_> apparently, there is a BROKEN (installed) package, I want to uninstall it, but it won't let me...
<twosouls82> jeeeeesss verzonnen
<nAtic> erm
<twosouls82> =)
<nAtic> how to Navigate to "System" > "Administration" > "Software Properties" with KDE?!?!?!
<kay> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<twosouls82> en bedankt verzonnen :) for your vote of confidence on me :\
<nAtic> rooken is dodeljik
<nAtic> how to Navigate to "System" > "Administration" > "Software Properties" with KDE?!?!?!
<RoKFiT> who?
<nAtic> who o0?
<jpedroza> Can anyone tell me how to get Cervisia and Kompare to install? They are greyed out in the Adept installer.
<kay> can somebody look at this and tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36643/
<Jucato> !adept | nAtic
<ubotu> nAtic: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<LjL> nAtic: you can't. there is no such application in Kubuntu
<twosouls82> hahaha, so you smoke Dutch cigarettes nAtic?
<nAtic> i dont
<RoKFiT> nAtic: adept_manager
<nAtic> great...
<nAtic> so what about adept manager
<nAtic> all tutorials are not about the adept manager :P
<LjL> nalioth: what you can do is K / System / Adept / View / Manage Repositories
<RoKFiT> i'm having a problem with KTorrent, after torrents have finished it keeps complaining they're not there.
<kay> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Jucato> so many lines....
<nAtic> well
<LjL> nAtic: what you can do is K / System / Adept / View / Manage Repositories
<nAtic> i know how to add repos
<nAtic> but i don't know WHAT repos to add -.-
<LjL> nAtic: well the tutorial that was given just above is about Adept
<nAtic> <-- needs repos
<LjL> nAtic: erm... and what does that have to do with *either* Adept or Software Properties? :P
<nAtic> where to get? :P
<RoKFiT> nAtic: enable all
<Jucato> nAtic: repos for what?
<scythe128> what programs are people using to do video capture?
<nAtic> repos for everything
<Jucato> !repositories | nAtic
<nAtic> no kernel-of-the-day stuff
<ubotu> nAtic: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<LjL> nAtic: "everything"? it's just a Linux distribution, man
<kay> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nAtic> just everyday stuff :] 
<nAtic> goddammit, i know, they are divided
<nAtic> but i don't know where to get some new
<LjL> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> nAtic: will you please read it first before complaining?
<nAtic> ....
<nAtic> complaining is by default "ON"
<nAtic> :P
<Jucato> your "everyday stuff" is covered by the stuff in Ubuntu's own repositories
<Jucato> there is basically no need to add 3rd party repositories for your "everyday" stuff.
<Jucato> the only thing you need to manually add (as in type it) is the "multiverse" repository
<LjL> nAtic: what's the problem though? the page just above ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu ) explains how to add *all* official Ubuntu repositories, *in Adept*
<RoKFiT> Jucato: i'm having a problem with KTorrent, after torrents have finished it keeps complaining they're not there.
<nAtic> kay, so i have to use the ubuntu repos
<Jucato> RoKFiT: don't really know how to help you there
* piotsze hi
<jpedroza> LjL: Do those help pages apply to 6.10?
<kay> nAtic: what you mean i dont talk with you i mean i do it now but i dont do it before
<RoKFiT> sob
<LjL> jpedroza: they're for 6.06, but i don't think it's any different
<jpedroza> Cause my Adept looks totally different from the ones in the help pages...
<nAtic> lol, kay :D
<Jucato> there were no changes made to Adept in 6.10
<LjL> jpedroza: hm well, hold on. right now i'm installing (a lot of) stuff using apt-get, so can't access my Adept
<nAtic> did not know, there is really somebody with that nick
<Jucato> except for the change in the name...
<nAtic> just use it as short form for okay
<jpedroza> LjL: I don't have the icons across the top for updates and preview changes, etc...
<kay> lol
<malix0> hi all, someone else have my problem, on a PC upgraded to Kubuntu 6.10 from 6.04 the logout dialog don't display icons on buttons, but ony text, where I can search for this?
<nAtic> ^^
<Jucato> jpedroza: huh? something's wrong. you can add them manually anyway
<jpedroza> LjL: I prefer apt-get. Is there a way to add them in there?
<nAtic> there is no gui for configuring grub?
<LjL> jpedroza: if you add them to Adept, they'll be added to apt-get as well (and synaptic, and aptitude, and whatever you have installed). those package managers all use the same backend (APT)
<LjL> jpedroza: but if you prefer to do it from the console,
<LjL> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
* jpedroza loves CLI
<LjL> there's a console page on there
<LjL> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<VSpike> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<jpedroza> LjL: I will check them out
<Jucato> jpedroza: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" to edit your sources.list
<stamen> hi
<piotsze> malix0: personally i would try to: "sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop" and than: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<nAtic> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stamen> waht program to use to make an image of a partition
<nAtic> rar
<ThePub> stamen: man dd
<stamen> what program to use to make an image of a partition
<stamen> ok
<stamen> is it GUI based or text
<nAtic> text!
<malik__> in kubuntu you can use Keep
<stamen> do you know somthing that is GUI based
<stamen> malik__: I wan't to back up my root, because I wan't to try edgy
<malik__> stamen: if u goto system n then to keep backup that should do the job
<nAtic> what about rar?
<nAtic> xarchiver?
<stamen> and the other question is, is Edgy work properly
<nAtic> -.-
<malik__> edgy rocks
<nAtic> has some nice features
<stamen> nAtic: why rar, it makes archieve
<nAtic> so, why an image?
<nAtic> just a backup
<malik__> i have tried alotta distros over the last few wks but im likin kubuntu edgy better than any
<nAtic> tried suse, malik__
<nAtic> ?
<stamen> malik__: is it working properly with nvidia
<nAtic> hehe
<nAtic> it does not
<ThePub> stamen: read about dd, I'm not steering you wrong.
<malik__> yes
<nAtic> you need workarounds, stamen
<stamen> ThePub: ok
<malik__> i just installed nvidia for my geforce2 mx 400 card n so far np
<stamen> and there is no problem with xorg
<nAtic> i've installed nvidia for my geforce 4 ti, and it crashed my x conf
<nAtic> an hour ago, or something
<malik__> nAtic: which driver glx or legacy?
<nAtic> glx
<stamen> so, tell me, to upgrade or not to Edgy
<nAtic> upgrade
<nAtic> or NTARS
<stamen> what is NTARS
<nAtic> never touch a running system
<nAtic> !ntars
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntars - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stamen> :)
<nAtic> -.-
<malik__> stamen: go for it if you want my opinion, not that im an expert...........im a newbie myself
<nAtic> damn bot
<nAtic> how do i know my synaptic crashed?
<nAtic> "prepairing pakets for install..."
<stamen> malik__: the problem is, that I made an upgrade when they make the release (oficial)
<stamen> but the xserver crashed
<malik__> specially if you want multimedia support then edgy is gr8
<nAtic> wha-wha-what?
<stamen> and after that I reinstall the system
<nAtic> edgy is no final?
<stamen> no
<stamen> its now final
<nAtic> wha-wha-what
<nAtic> ah, okay
<nAtic> 6.10
<nAtic> ?
<stamen> but the problem was with the final version
<stamen> and especialy for xserver
<stamen> it was unsatble
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 12 2006, 09:50:59
<stamen> unstable
<scythe128> any body been able to get the sound working on an ATI TV wonder Pro yet?
<Admiral_Chicago> gah okay
<nAtic`suse> @now baden-baden
<nAtic`suse> @now berlin
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Berlin: December 12 2006, 16:51:26
<nAtic`suse> right
<stamen> thats why I am asking so many questions
<nAtic`suse> hm
<nAtic`suse> i also should have...
<stamen> @now Sofia
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Sofia: December 12 2006, 17:51:48
<piotsze> @now warsow
<VSpike> gah.. linux sound systems make my brain hurt
<michaelpo> which screensaver turn off the screen instead of blank... as blank still have some backlight.....
<scythe128> ok, we have learned how to get the time.... can we quit no?
<stamen> :)
<scythe128> whats the problem vspike?
<VSpike> I've just put back in my second sound card.  I want to use that card just for Skype.  But Skype doesn't seem to take any notice of my device selection.  So I was trying to figure out even how to test that card is working.
<VSpike> It shows up in KMix, but I can't work out how to just make an app play some sound to it
<jpedroza> LjL: That seems to be working, thanks!
<VSpike> Should be simple, but I find all the different architectures pretty confusing because I dont have any real idea how they interrelate
<malik__> michaelpo: try the system setting n then monitor and display n power settings n decrease the default time of 45 min to 15 min that shud do the trick for u
<scythe128> you could try jack.. you can route output from anywhere to anywhere
<VSpike> In KDE system settings, which is the optimum sound system to select? ALSA?
<VSpike> Certainly with one card, everything seemed to be working fine.
<nAtic`suse> alsa or xine
<nAtic`suse> not this helix stuff ^^
<scythe128> xine is a media player
<scythe128> I use alsa, but I only have one card active
<nAtic`suse> aw, yes... i mean the amarok properties
<VSpike> I know OSS is bad, but I'm not sure about ESD vs. ALSA
<Admiral_Chicago> VSpike: Alsa is good
<malik__> ALSA is better
<Admiral_Chicago> i enjoy it
<Admiral_Chicago> nAtic`suse: i'd use xne for amarok but that's all
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i have a class to get to
<wallace> 	x)
<nAtic`suse> wha wha wha what?
<Admiral_Chicago> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<malik__> !koffice
<ubotu> Integrated office suite for KDE, including word processing, spreadsheet, flow charting, image manipulation. For more info see: http://koffice.kde.org. Upgraded Kubuntu packs at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16.php (for Dapper) and http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-161.php (for Edgy)
<VSpike> scythe128: there seem to be lots of Jack-related packages.. which are the essential parts?
<scythe128> jackd and jackeq are the two I have installed
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Ok. I just found a 200gb hard drive in the closet.. with a BIG tag on it "possibially flakey hard drive" :)
<scythe128> after you get the packages installed you will have to manually start your server with sudo jackstart -d alsa
<Dr_willis> What would be a good way to test the drive/format/ to verify if its garbage or good?
<Dr_willis> Its allready empty except for a file that says "This_Drive_May_Be_Flakey"
<Dr_willis> amazing the parts one finds in the closet.
<jpedroza> I had forgotten how slick apt-get was. I used to use it under Yellowdog years ago.
<Dr_willis> Yep. Package managers  - 'the unsung hero of the linux world'
<trappist> I thought yellowdog was yum
<Dr_willis> trappist,  Me also. :)
<jpedroza> trappist: You can use either, at least you could under 3
<jpedroza> both are installed in a default installation
<delphine> hello world :)
<nickste> how do I update beryl to 0.1.3? It isn't showing up as upgradable in adept
<malik__> sould one install firewall on linux?
<nickste> malik_: are you behind a router?
<malik__> yes darn thing has firewal and NAT  enabled
<nAtic`suse> can i run the same apps wit
<nAtic`suse> eeer
<nAtic`suse> i mean
<llutz> malik__: then forget about "firewall"
<nAtic`suse> can i run kde apps with gnome?
<llutz> nAtic`suse: sure
<nAtic`suse> key
<nAtic`suse> kay
<malcolm> my kubuntu computer won't connect to the lan at all and idk what more to do.  can some1 help me?
<haffe> The lan in what meaning?
<malcolm> the wire's fine(it connects on the windows hdd)
<haffe> What is it you would like it to do?
<malcolm> local area network
<malcolm> i want to connect my home network, and i can't
<haffe> Yes. But what is it that you want the machine to do? Connect to the internet? Acces network shares?
<malcolm> it was connected the other day, and all i've done since then is boot into windows.  no changes to linux
<malcolm> connect to anything, the internet, and the other computers
<haffe> OK.
<haffe> We will work from the begining.
<haffe> Start a konsole and type ifconfig
<jpedroza> Is there any way to mount an NTFS formatted drive in Read/Write Mode or is it read only
<malcolm> i did that
<haffe> Do you have an ip then?
<malcolm> no
<haffe> Ok.
<malcolm> it's set to dhcp
<haffe> Ok, then type sudo dhcpcd eth0
<weswh-> whenever i mount a drive (sudo mount device path), it is only really avail to root. (sometimes in weird cases drives have been semi avail to my user). which means i can't copy stuff around easily, and also makes the mount not work when i run applications at a user level. i have seen some guides that tell you how to make it avail to users if you are editing fstab - but if i am just doing a quick temporary mount, how do i accomplish this
<weswh-> through command line?
<malcolm> and if its set to static it will have an ip but not a connection
<haffe> weswh-: just copy the syntax from the howto on mouting drives in fstab.
<haffe> umask uid and so on.
<haffe> malcolm: How are adresses assigned on your network?
<frankal> how can use the root wint kubuntu
<malcolm> it's telling me: bash: dhcpcd: command not found
<malik__> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o uid=1000                for kubutnu
<fdoving> !rootsudo | frankal
<ubotu> frankal: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tony__> how can i write a ntfs partition that mounted
<haffe> Sorry malcolm. I was stuck in gentoo.
<frankal> ok  thanks
<haffe> tony__:  You need special drivers that are only in beta.
<malcolm> i set them manualy, but they can also be set automaticaly
<haffe> malcolm: I was stuck in gentoosyntax. sudo dhclient eth0 is what you should type.
<malcolm> i used to have that computer set to 192.168.2.98, until it wouldn't connect and i messed around trying to get it to connect
<haffe> Ok.
<tony__> get it, thanks
<haffe> Try typing sudo dhclient eth0
<nickste> for the beryl repo. What do i add to the end of the line to get amd64 support?
<malcolm> i did, whatever it's doing it doesn't seem to be connecting to anything, or picking up an ip address
<malcolm> it told me no dhcpoffers recived
<malcolm> what else is there to do?
<malcolm> besides reformat and reinstall
<weswh-> malik__: i did "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /media/firewire -r -o uid=1000" - and my user can access the drive, but all of the folders i need have lock icons over them. this is an HFS (macosx) partition so i am not sure what that means if anything permission wise. even if i access the drive via root, i can't copy the files to my other disk (it says they don't exist). yet i can play files off of it
<weswh-> the only way i can access the drive even under the new mount, is kdesu konqueror
<malik__> weswh-: well one more suggestion i can offer is chk in the user management that your user id is 1000 n if not change it with the one mentioned in there. plus this command will give u only read n copy access not write access
<malik__> what command are u usin for copyin files?
<malik__> u cant copy them ouside ur home user directory in linux
<malik__> it has to be in ur home directory
<weswh-> yeah, that's where i was trying to copy to
<weswh-> and i was using drag and drop through konqueror, to copy
<Dr_willis> argh - i need a game for a 6 yr old.. to baby sit for a while. :)
<weswh-> yeah, my uid is 1000
<paolo> Hi: i need that kubuntu automounts a cd-rom, after instering it: is it possible?
<malik__> try copy command thru konsole
<Dr_willis> paolo,  you refering to an AUDIO cd? or a data cd?
<malcolm> i've got my computer set to static ip address, with the ip as 192.168.2.98, the default gateway to 192.168.2.1, the subnet mask to 255.255.255.0, and the broadcast to 192.168.2.255, but still no connection.  what's wrong?
<paolo> Dr_willis: data cd
<malik__> cp /dev/hda1/music /home/weswh-/linux musix                     that could do the trick
<malcolm> also there's no light next to the lan cable showing that it's connected
<haffe> malcolm: Is there a virtual ethernet card that is bound to an ipadress on your machine?
<haffe> This could mean there is no driver loaded for your nic.
<malcolm> u mean the loopback?
<paolo> malik, are you answering to me?
<malik__> no
<malcolm> but there was a driver less than a week ago
<malcolm> i was on the internet on linux less than a week ago
<malcolm> i changed nothing and come back to it and it's not working
<VSpike> fscking skype pos
<jeroen__> Hi all i just onnected a psp to my linux do i need do download a prog to upload files to my psp?
<Dr_willis> every time i pop in a data cd - it pops up a window asking to access it..
<Dr_willis> jeroen__,  enable usb support feature on the psp - and it 'should' show up as a usb drive
<paolo> Dr_willis, any idea?
<Dr_willis> paolo,  Thats the kind of feature i personally disable. :) i tend to open up that 'storage media' dir. and rightclick/mount the disks
<Dr_willis> paolo,  but it 'should' be allready asking if you want to mount them.. its a kde setting. perhaps it got disabled some how.
<CaseyOmah> What is the command to install grub into hda2?
<jeroen__> thx dr willis:d
<paolo> Dr_willis, do you remember the associated config file?
<CaseyOmah> I'm in LiveCD mode now.
<paolo> (anyway, i don't think it's a kde setting)
<CaseyOmah> What is the command to install grub into hda2 from Live CD?
<weswh-> malik__: "cp: omitting directory `/media/firewire/Users/wes/Music/windows'"
<malik__> weswh-:so its still noy workin?
<php-freak> Hey guys I just downloaded kde, but how can I make my font smaller, and desktop text more precise looking like windows, cause all my apps look too big, fonts way tooo big
<php-freak> http://www.zimmertech.com/images/kubuntu.jpg this guys desktop seems too look good
<weswh-> malik__: nope, that's what it told me when i tried to cp
<weswh-> i can see all of the files and even run them (through root)
<kkathman> php-freak:  alt-f2,  kcontrol is the key to all the settings in KDE
<Dr_willis> paolo,  nope.. id have to explore all the kde settings.. I think it was under desktop config. or that may bee where ya set to show/hide the icons ON the desktop.. thers also a 'removeable' media config tool.
<weswh-> i tried that cp in a clean root shell
<php-freak> kkathman: i hit it, and did not get anythign
<kkathman> php-freak:  then KDE isnt installed correctly
<php-freak> its kubuntu
<kkathman> php-freak:  then click the K menu and choose System Settings and try that :)
<php-freak> nice I see you can 2nd click on your mouse button, and configure
<php-freak> everything
<malik__> weswh-: then ask Dr_willis................im a newbie myself
<malik__> dont know toomuch sorry
<kkathman> php-freak:  right-clicking on the desktop just allows you to configure the desktop things, system-settings will allow you to change color-schemes, styles, fonts, etc
<weswh-> malik__: nah man, thanks for the help
<Dr_willis> I tend to add the 'settings' applet/menu item to the Panel - makes it MUCH MUCH easier to get to the 'settings/controlcenter'
<weswh-> i just don't get it - it seems to me like the drive is inheriting permissions from the macos system or something
<weswh-> because my experience so far has been that if something is mounted without user access, you can't get into it period. you just go to the mount point and get permission denied.
<kkathman> Dr_willis:  not a bad idea if you are changing things often :)  I still like kcontrol instead of system settings, personally tho :)
<kkathman> so on my panel I have kcontrol :)
<weswh-> this is different, i can dig around a little - and then i get "locked" out of certain folders (the user folders from the mac system)
<kkathman> greetings LeeJunFan :)
<malik__> weswh-: cud be macs security system but stll weird
<LeeJunFan> kkathman: haven't seen you this channel in a bit.
<kkathman> LeeJunFan:  hehe... been very very busy, and actually just started using kubuntu again after working with a couple of other distros :)
<scythe128> there, thats better
<php-freak> okay one  how do I adjust all my windows, fonts, and etc. too look similar to windows how its reall small, and precise?
<kkathman> php-freak:  system-settings
<php-freak> which one do i go to?
<php-freak> lol guide me int he right direction
<kkathman> php-freak: try them all - start with appearance and go from there
<scythe128> any one know if ubuntu is capable of handling WAP?
<CaseyOmah> Okay, I'm in LiveCD mode and I need to install grub into /dev/hda2 but whenever I grub> root (hd0,1) it says "Error 22: No such partition" I know it's there, it contains my complete linux install
<hyper_ch> Seveas: thx for the W32codecs repo :)
<CaseyOmah> Seveas: have you released an Edgy depo?
<CaseyOmah> Seveas: Err repo?
<LjL> CaseyOmah: yes
<LjL> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_willis> Dang it.. trying to find a game a 5 yr old can play with the joystick...
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<scythe128> doc, supertux :)
<malik__> pacman or tetris
<Jucato> frozen bubble!!!
<scythe128> well, maybenot... it requires two buttons
<Jucato> heh.. joystick..
<scythe128> frozen bubble is the debbo, it is too addicting
<Jucato> didn't read that part :P
* scythe128 apt-get install frozen-bubble :)
<scythe128> tuxcart? maybe
<kkathman> tuxcart is fun :)
<scythe128> kkathman, ive been addicted to super tux ever since I found it :)  Tuxcart doesnt run so well on my systems for the most part though
<kkathman> hehe
<zorglu_> http://tremulous.net :)
* zorglu_ is an addicted of this one
<Dr_willis> There we go... snes emulator.. and packmman
<Dr_willis> hmm.. pacman is too hard for him.....
<ninHer> i am looking for some scaner software (ocr based)
<scythe128> frogger?
<Dr_willis> he spends more time dead then live.. :P
<malik__> kooka scan
<Dr_willis> heh.. he just figured out how to hit the start button.. there he goes...
<Dr_willis> now if he had 10000000000 lives
<malik__> !kooka scan
<ubotu> kooka: scanner program for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 737 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<Jucato> Kooka is installed by default, btw
<Jucato> it's in K Menu -> Graphics
<ninHer> thanks malik__ and ubotu
<ninHer> uhm, then i need the scaner drivers
<ninHer> epson perfection v 10
<Dr_willis> Luckly i got some 1000+ SNES games for hom to try
<Jucato> !scanner | ninHer
<ubotu> ninHer: Scanning software: XSane, the gimp, Kooka. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners
* ThePub yawns
<ThePub> it's just so early in the morning :(
<ninHer> thanks both
<eMaX> hi all
<ThePub> good morning
<eMaX> on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=148600 I read how to install encfs. Yet if I use apt-get -install encfs, it tells me it could not find the package. I am new to ubuntu, so can anyone explain what I need to do in order to find the package?
<zorglu_> !info encfs
<ubotu> encfs: encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.5-1-1 (edgy), package size 237 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<zorglu_> e
<zorglu_> eMaX: type "sudo apt-get install encfs"
<zorglu_> eMaX: without the - before install
<ThePub> he may need to add the universe too
<ThePub> and do a db update
<zorglu_> eMaX: the package is there
<scythe128> are there any games for xmame or other emulators that have been released for legal download/play?
<ubuntu> sqlq;
<eMaX> ok I did this sorry yet it seems not to be there. Do I have to configure any special "repositories" where to look for packages first?
<scythe128> emax, you need to enable universe
<eMaX> can you tell me, how?
<zorglu_> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<eMaX> thanks
<zorglu_> eMaX: go tread this link
<scythe128> thanx zorglu
<nickste> when I try and open adept, it says that something else is using adept. I have tried restarting, etc. and it gives the same msg. It started giving this message after adept crashed during an update.
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | nickste
<ubotu> nickste: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixadept - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<LjL> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<nickste> thanks
<The-Compiler> Hello
<bezxyw> Saluton! :)
<eMaX> zorglu_: Thank you. You helped me a lot.
<zorglu_> eMaX: my pleasure
<kkathman> hmm.. having problems playing wmv video files, in kaffeine even though I have w32codecs... is there another one I need?
<zorglu_> kkathman: some wmv are not supported, the ones with drm
<zorglu_> are not = was not last time i looked
<kkathman> these are not drm - Im getting a message that a suitable plugin doesnt exist, zorglu_ :)
<zorglu_> how did you check they have no drm ?
<RadiantFire> kkathman: libxine-extracodecs
<RadiantFire> kkathman: also install w32codecs
<RadiantFire> o cam
<RadiantFire> i can't remember which has the wmv plugin
<kkathman> as you might see above, w32codecs I already have
<kkathman> but I will try the others
<kkathman> hmm those are already there also
<RadiantFire> then your win32 installation is broken, because I'm looking at my codecs, and there are definately wmv codecs there
<kkathman> this is a bit odd, as I could play these wmvs on SUSE using standard kaffeine :(
<RadiantFire> there is a config option in kaffeine for xine
<RadiantFire> make sure that beginning options for decoder has extra codecs pointing to /usr/lib/win32
<RadiantFire> whoops, I just hit apply instead of cancel and it killed my amarok
<RadiantFire> ll
<bezxyw> [`]  amarok
<kkathman> RadiantFire:  ahh... I see the problem
<RadiantFire> what was it?
<kkathman> RadiantFire:  was trying to play over the network from another box
<RadiantFire> really?
<RadiantFire> thats strange
* RadiantFire shakes his fist at incomplete kio implementation...
<slow-motion> hallo
<RadiantFire> actually I don't think thats kaffeine's fault
<RadiantFire> I think its xines
<RadiantFire> oh well
<kkathman> RadiantFire:  when I play locally it works fine, but trying to play from a windows server on the network - it doesnt...hmmm
<kkathman> thats odd because audio from that server is fine
<RadiantFire> mmm, I dunno
<RadiantFire> well, at least you found it
<kkathman> I may have to mount that server directory in my fstab and then try it
<kkathman> then it should look local :)
<RadiantFire> that'll do it
<Dr_willis> Weird.. I put in this IDE controller card.. and the drives on it showed up as hda/b/c/d - making hte onboard ide controller drives show up as  hde.
<eMaX> hallo slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi eMaX
<eMaX> anyone here has google-earth running on an ati radeon chipset? I have 3d acceleration (fgl_glxgears), yet google-earth simply doesn't start up past its splash screen
<Narada> guys; i just installed java6 but how do i get update-alternatives to notice that there is a new java?
<eMaX> isn't 6 new enough? :)
<Narada> yeah but i want it :)
<raiden> hello
<BluesKaj> eMaX, i managed to get google earth working ok on Radeon with 3d accel (fgl_glxgers)...maybe try a reinstall ?
<raiden> sorry do ask but does anyone know a good p2p client for kubuntu?
<angasule> raiden: what kind of p2p?
<eilker> !amule
<ubotu> amule: client for the eD2k and Kad networks, like eMule. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1 (edgy), package size 1239 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<raiden> any kind for downloading
<BluesKaj> !xmule
<ubotu> xmule: eMule client for the edonkey2000 network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0b-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 891 kB, installed size 2800 kB
<eilker> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<BluesKaj> !xmule is better
<BluesKaj> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AzureusHowTo
<raiden> ok thanks for the info so how is everyone?
<bill57785> how can I install the JRE? I don't ave a compiler I don't think
<raiden> i had to do it under the shell mode
<BluesKaj> adept or synaptic
<raiden> built in compiler
<frankal> i can't play a video with kaffeine player, There were no decoders found to handle the stream, i might need to install the corresponding plugins
<bill57785> how do you use the built in compiler then? what command?
<haffe> gcc
<haffe> Or whait. Is it g++
<raiden> not only that it depends on what the filetype is lol
<noobie> when i try to use firefox i get this message: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<haffe> g++ file.cpp I think.
<bill57785> lemme check
<noobie> any help?
<bill57785> wait
<bill57785> it's a binary
<raiden> ouch
<raiden> havent had this os long enough to figure that one out
<bill57785> so I think it's already compiled
<bill57785> I just can't get it to run
<korrx> kubuntu 6.10 rox
<korrx> Hi to all Users
<bill57785> man
<bill57785> I downloaded the binary for the installation
<bill57785> for my distro
<bill57785> but it won't run
<bill57785> when I try to run it directly, it tells me permission denied
<raiden> hmmm
<raiden> did you do it under the root directory?
<frankal> i can't play a video with kaffeine player, There were no decoders found to handle the stream
<raiden> did you download all teh updates
<raiden> the**
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frankal> ok
<pulaski> hello
<korrx> for all who should have decoders problems : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/automatix
<korrx> solve a lot of boring install of nonfree codecs and so on
<noobie> is anyone using firefox on kubuntu?
<korrx> I am, but swiftfox
<noobie> i cant seem to get the libraries it is asking for, to load
<BluesKaj> automtix is iffy ...itworks but if you install thru it you uninstall thru it as well, otherwise broken pkgs :(
<korrx> maybe
<korrx> wich packets you mean ?
<korrx> packages
<korrx> Ooops
<BluesKaj> google earth for one
<korrx> broken ?
<noobie> yeah, i need libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<noobie> but i can only find it in rpm form
<korrx> didn't have any prob like this one
<BluesKaj> it breaks other pkges with some of the same libs dependencies
<korrx> ... sorry for that
<korrx> apt-get update ?
<noobie> didnt try that
<korrx> wooch
<korrx> as soon as you add repositories for automatix
<noobie> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<noobie> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<korrx> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<korrx> if u wanna do manually
<korrx> but exit all apt or adept process first
<BluesKaj> noobie , you have either or synaptic still open ...close the pkg managers then do it
<BluesKaj> adept
<korrx> right
<noobie> alright
<eMaX> wow ubuntu is really cool
<korrx> I'm a poor lonesome kowboyz
<korrx> yep
<gio> salve
<BluesKaj> eMaX, google earth ok now ?
<korrx> hope so
<eMaX> BluesKaj, I already tried to reinstall google-earth, didn't help. never mind. thanks anyway
<korrx> anyway : there is a .run too to install it fingers in the nose
<BluesKaj> well, maybe remove then install again
<eMaX> I'm just happily watching all my encrypted data reappearing magically from my backup and wait for that to finish. then I'll try google-earth again.
<korrx> it installs in your /home/user  directory
<eMaX> Coming from SuSE, I can really say, Ubuntu is a big leap forward. SuSE has just gotten crammed with stuff you never need.
<korrx> 2 dirs : googleearth and .googleearth
<korrx> !
<BluesKaj> not google-earth , google earth ...they're different ...beleive it or not
<eMaX> I installed Ubuntu, and out of the box everything was working except 3d, which I was able to get working with some googling.
<eMaX> well I downloaded from earth.google.com
<korrx> eMax : Nvidia or Ati ?
<eMaX> ati
<korrx> ;)
<BluesKaj> i used synaptic . eMaX
<korrx> did it last night
<korrx> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/ati
<korrx> but google is my friend
<eMaX> korrx tnx
<korrx> no problem
<korrx> if no prob ;) great
<eMaX> bon, j'ai fait aticonfig --initial; added the "extensions" bit, added fglrx to /etc/modules
<korrx> did it too ; and IN FIRST PLACE in that file
<eMaX> korrx well there is "lp" in front, but that shouldn't matter
<eMaX> fglrxinfo gives
<korrx> glgears -printfps after a clean X reboot
<korrx> glxgears -printfps after a clean X reboot
<korrx> oooops
<korrx> I placed it before lp
<eMaX> display: :0.0  screen: 0; OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.; OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY FireGL V3200 Pentium 4 (SSE2) (FireGL) (GNU_ICD); OpenGL version string: 2.0.6011 (8.28.8)
<korrx> that was for an Ati X800
<korrx> anyway : tutorial linked below should work for a lot of ati cgs
<eMaX> 7184 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1436.690 FPS
<korrx> ;)
<korrx> great
<korrx> good work
<eMaX> so that's not so bad
<slocum> hi
<eMaX> yet google-earth (with "-") doesn't start up
<ubuntu_> hi
<eMaX> korrx and especially: I have never seen SuSE successfully hibernate or standby with fglrx active. It crashes always. With Ubuntu, it worked right out of the box.
<korrx> do you have automatix added repositories in your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<eMaX> Of course that means Ubuntu costs me a lot of time... .oO(playing Quake)
<korrx> playing Quake too
<korrx> ;)
<eMaX> automatix?
<korrx> yes
<eMaX> what is that
<korrx> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/automatix
<php-freak> okay guys I'm having one problem with kbuntu but everything else seems fine, like in firefox, and etc. How do i make the icons smaller?
<casev01> someone knows how can i change the icon of the kde menu?
<casev01> a newbie question....
<kkathman> Anyone here have experience mounting a windows directory in Kubuntu using the fstab?
<kkathman> via samba of course
<cloakable> kkathman: Ja
<LjL> kkathman: err, i had one mounted on dapper, but it went away when i installed edgy, and never bothered to look at the syntax again =)
<eMaX> letme see. Actually I apparently stopped using firefox as the actual konqueror is good enough :)
<LjL> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kkathman> cloakable or LjL  I put the following in my fstab :   \\192.168.0.108\Backups\vids  /mnt/videos cifs credentials=/etc/samba/sharename.auth,uid=kkathman,gid=kkathman 0 0
<LjL> kkathman: perhaps the backslashes will work as well, but i've always used forward slashes
<php-freak> php-freak
<php-freak> Hey guys on kbuntu how do I adjust  the applications icon size?
<kkathman> then did a sudo mount -a && mount, and I get an Error 6 mount error 6 = No such device or address
<php-freak> I guess that would be the dpi settings
<kkathman> but I know that the path exists, I can open that in a konq window
<kkathman> LJL you mean someting like  \\192.168.0.108/Backups/vids   ??
<php-freak> How do i adjust my dpi settings on kbuntu?
<noobie> where are programs intalled to? is ther a common dir?
<LjL> kkathman: no. well, yes, but also // at the beginning
<kkathman> ok lemme try that
<LjL> noobie: no, files are scattered around, but the executables are mostly in /usr/bin
<kkathman> I just copied that line directly out of my suse fstab and made the appropriate changes
<LjL> noobie: you can do "dpkg -L <packagename>" to see a list of files owned by a given package
<noobie> aha
<LjL> kkathman: also, are we sure uid and gid accept plaintext?
<kkathman> LJL well they did in suse 10.0 and 10.1
<kkathman> I dont know about kubuntu tho
<kkathman> I'd thing they were the same LJL
<kkathman> it should all be governed by cifs (which is a standard I'd think)
<LjL> kkathman: yeah, it should be the same i guess. i just wasn't sure
<eMaX> anyone here has ubuntu running on a thinkpad? I wonder whether I'll get the drivebay hotswap to work
<cloakable> Not yet :(
<php-freak> How do I change Kubuntu dpi settings?
<eMaX> thought so.
<eMaX> it just locks the system when I try :)
<php-freak> How do I change Kubuntu dpi settings?
<eMaX> what is dpi settings? display resolution?
<php-freak> eMax: well where everything won't look so large in my applications. Like the back back buttons, and etc in firefox is large, all icons in apps are very large they look toooo zoomed in or somethign
<eMaX> ah ok I'm pretty happy but I've a resolution of like 1600x1200 so I'm not too unhappy about "large" icons.
<php-freak> lol
<php-freak> well at least i can make it look like windows, and make them smaller
<eMaX> wuaa what a requirement "look like windows" :D
<n8schicht> Beryl + Kubuntu: How to make the desktop switcher display open windows on the proper viewport? it will always be displayed on the 1st one. does somebody know how to solve this?
<LjL> i'd rather have doors
<n8schicht> ups, not open them, but show them on the proper viewport...
<angasule> n8schicht: #beryl
<n8schicht> angasule: nobody there who knows that
<eMaX> korrx so automatix. I wonder what it gave me. I think I'll have to disable all other repositories for a moment in order to see the additions
<korrx> no
<korrx> you have it normally iin tour system menu
<korrx> or suco automatix2 on prompt
<korrx> sodo
<korrx> ooops
<LjL> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<korrx> yes*
<korrx> if your prob is google-earth related : no need to automatix
<sercik> hi to all!
<sercik> one question
<Kixologix> thanks for the help guys. Got firefox 2.0 installed and flashplayer (which was my goal to begin with.) I think i may actually erase windows one of these days.
<eMaX> I'll have a look at automatix
<eMaX> oh
<sercik> if i follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90919.html to make flash works on konqueror 64 bit the other plugins will continue to work?
<eMaX> I disabled all other repositories, and adept_manager crashed on fetch updates from automatix ;)
<korrx> great tool for me
<sercik> qutomatix is not reccomended also if great
<korrx> why disable other repositories ?!
<sercik> someone have installed flash on konqueror 64 bit?
<sercik> f
<RadiantFire> its really not hard to just install all these things manually
<RadiantFire> you realy shouldn't use automaticx
<korrx> ok radiant
<eMaX> what is the difference between easyubuntu, automatix2 and automatix2bleeder?
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: ping
<RadiantFire> 2 copy pastes and like 3 searches
<delphine> Admiral_Chicago: pong
<sercik> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: you speak french n'est pas?
<RadiantFire> if ya'll have questions on which packages to install or repositories to enable to get support, I at least will be happy to help
<sercik> i have reinstalled kubuntu to not use automatix2 now someone may help me?
<korrx> no need except for codecs and easy-to-use install
<LjL> ask in the respective channels eMaX. we don't support automatix here any more than we support windows
<RadiantFire> i just get sad when people break boxes using automatix
<LjL> sercik: doing what?
<Admiral_Chicago> sercik: what is the problem?
<eMaX> RadieantFire is it really so bad?
<sercik> hi LjL i have followed what you tell
<php-freak> ahh how can i change the dpi on kde?
<sercik> i reinstalled kubuntu
<RadiantFire> it doesn't always show up immediately, but automatix has been known to trash systems
<sercik> now i must work to enable mpe etc etc
<RadiantFire> i believe easyubuntu is safer, but I don't know how much
<Admiral_Chicago> mpe?
<sercik> hi admiral!
<LjL> Admiral_Chicago: i always do that typo as well
<sercik> i want to enable flash in konqueror
<LjL> Admiral_Chicago: i even have an mpe -> mp3 autoreplace now :)
<sercik> and i have found official guide
<Admiral_Chicago> LjL: oh that
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jonathan_> has anyone used vmware server on kbuntu
<LjL> sercik: for mp3, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<korrx> sudo rm-rf /
<korrx> :p
<RadiantFire> er, don't do that
<LjL> but yeah, read the page, it has just about everything you need
<RadiantFire> that would end bery badly
<Admiral_Chicago> sercik: add the multiverse and universe repo before that
<LjL> korrx: please don't
<sercik> ok ok i will follw guide i don't want to annoying you for this
<korrx> lol
<Admiral_Chicago> then follow LjL's command
<korrx> ok no more joke
<LjL> sercik: for flash you need to rescan plugins in konqueror, after you install it
<sercik> the only thing i want to ask you is flash on 64 bit konqueror
<LjL> and if you want flash 9
<LjL> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<eMaX> what means, in adept_manager, if In the "requested" column, I get a "DESTROY (install)"?
<sercik> but 64 BIT!!!!!!
<sercik> flash doesn't work with 64 bit
<LjL> sercik: i don't think you can get flash on 64bit
<stamen> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<sercik> yes it works see:http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-90919.html
<LjL> !flash64bit
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<delphine> Admiral_Chicago: yep, I am French
<korrx> test your world knowledge : http://www.geosense.net/
<sercik> ok ok
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine: what does dfectueux mean in french? my french is very rusty
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic | korrx
<ubotu> korrx: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sercik> but i'd like to install into konqueror
<korrx> mon tailleur est riche
<korrx> :p
<delphine> defect
<sercik> noone has done this there?
<BluesKaj> defective
<LjL> sercik: seems complicated to me. why don't you just run the 32 bit version anyway?
<delphine> that does not work any more
<sercik> 32 bit on konqueror?
<LjL> sercik: no, Ubuntu 32-bit
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks all, i'm doing a bug report that had that word.
<sercik> noooooooooooo
<kkathman> LjL:  well it worked finally but its odd - I had to reference another share, then go back and put the one I wanted, very strange..obviously some bugs in cifs :)
<eMaX> korrx le ca veut dire quoi "DETRUIRE" (install) dans adept_manager?
<sercik> i will try to follow a guide
<korrx> ??
<sercik> the only problem is that the 64 bit plugin will not work anymore i think
<korrx> DETRUIRE !
<korrx> Kill Kill
<korrx> !
<sercik> this is the problem that i want to post here
<korrx> :p
<php-freak> any one know how i can change the dpi settings in kubuntu for apps?
<sercik> but probably noone could help me!
<eMaX> He says that when I try to "install" automatix2 (and I already saw that also on another package earlier today)
<LjL> sercik, honestly using the amd64 version when you want stuff like flash, java, w32codecs etc seems like masochism to me
<eMaX> ok I won't probably use automatix. doesn't make sense to break the system for google earth
<korrx> you still have automatix so
<sercik> but is possible to install 432bit version of what you need
<korrx> sudo automatix2
<LjL> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<sercik> excuse me 32 bit
<LjL> eMaX: hm well, not what i had in mind
<LjL> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<LjL> eMaX: those guys have google earth available
<Admiral_Chicago> sercik: yes you can
<LjL> (and i don't think it's down anymore)
<php-freak> any one know how i can change the dpi settings in kubuntu for apps?
<sercik> admiral can you help me a bit!
<sercik> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> you need to install it into a chroot or something like that
<Admiral_Chicago> you jail it into a 32 bit enviroment
<Admiral_Chicago> sercik: PM me if you wish
<LjL> php-freak: put a   Screensize <h-millimeters> <v-millimeters>    entry in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, section "Screen"
<jonathan_> i have installed vmware server but for some reason it wants me to connect to a remot host and not the local host
<php-freak> LjL: thanks,
<jonathan_> send me a pm if anyone has any suggestions
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm a bit busy so it may take a little wait
<eMaX> ok I download it a 3rd time :)
<LjL> php-freak: there's also an explicit DPI option, but i don't remember it (possibly just Dpi...). but anyway specifying the actual size in millimeters will work for all resolutions, so it might be better
<korrx> eMax : what is your exact way to download it ?
<LjL> php-freak: if you're using the nvidia driver, you might also need to specify Option "ReadEdidDpi" "False"   in section Device, since AFAIK the nvidia driver gets the DPI wrong and insists on them
<eMaX> http://dl.google.com/earth/GE4/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<korrx> yes
<korrx> you dowload it on your desktop, I suppose
<korrx> so
<korrx> open a terminal
<korrx> and type
<php-freak> LJL: so what do i look for again in the xorg.conf file?
<LjL> php-freak: Section "Screen"
<korrx> cd Desktop (assuming you are in your ~ dir)
<CVirus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eMaX> well I put it in a directory I have for that, /inst/google-earth, I go there, chmod it to 755, then ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin or rather sudo
<php-freak> okay found it, now what was you saying I added
<php-freak> what would you recommended to make it smaller
<php-freak> I wonder what windows is set too
<korrx> and sudo sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin ; I guess ; thought it was a .run file ?
<php-freak> xp
<LjL> php-freak, i recommend that you put your real monitor size. not some fake DPI.
<eMaX> well I just ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin now this time w/o sudo let's see
<korrx> yes....
<php-freak> LjL: How can I find out my real monitor size?
<fdoving> php-freak: you can also edit /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc , search for 'ServerArgsLocal' and make it read 'ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp -dpi 100' if you want an dpi of 100.
<LjL> php-freak: wait, section Monitor, not section Screen
<LjL> php-freak: ... a ruler?
<LjL> php-freak:        DisplaySize     325 240  <-- this is my own entry
<php-freak> lol okay
<Rob-West> ok right now im running Kubuntu with my onboard video if i put a video card in my computer will i need to reload Kubuntu
<php-freak> let me try 325 240
<LjL> php-freak: and then, if you're on nvidia, in Section "Device",  you add          Option          "UseEdidDpi" "False"
<eMaX> did I already say this is the most helpful Linux channel I've seen in years (and I've been on #linux and #linuxger since 1994)
<fdoving> php-freak: i -think- my way is easier. :)
<php-freak> i don't have nvidia
<kkathman> Rob-West:  typically not - it should detect it fine
<korrx> (k) eMax
<Tresko> can anyone give a good advice on 56k analog modem for Kubuntu?
<php-freak> Section "Monitor"
<php-freak> 	Identifier	"Generic Monitor"
<php-freak> 	Option		"DPMS"
<php-freak> 	HorizSync	28-51
<php-freak> 	VertRefresh	43-60
<jonathan_> i have installed vmware server but for some reason it wants me to connect to a remot host and not the local host send me a pm with any suggestions
<php-freak> thats what mine says
<korrx> so it workz ?
<kkathman> Rob-West:  I switched from onboard to nVidia FX5200 no problem
<Rob-West> well im getting an Nvidia FX5500
<Rob-West> PCI
<jonathan_> they rnt worth it
<Rob-West> not PCI Express
<jonathan_> lol
<jonathan_> i have installed vmware server but for some reason it wants me to connect to a remot host and not the local host send me a pm with any suggestions
<kkathman> Rob-West:  should be fine...shut the system down, unplug, put the board in, plug up and reboot...should be just fine
<Rob-West> ok
<kkathman> then you might want to install the nvidia drivers
<mc__> Rob-West: did you buy that crap?
<mc__> Rob-West: you get a 7300 for 50 buks
<Rob-West> i got this card free
<mc__> well that is something different
<jonathan_> i have installed vmware server but for some reason it wants me to connect to a remot host and not the local host send me a pm with any suggestions
<jonathan_> thats kool
<Rob-West> hes sending me it cux he wants me to try Beryl XGL
<Rob-West> the compiz stuff
<fdoving> !repeat | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<korrx> Sure you see a nice cube ;)
<eMaX> korrx well again it just hangs on the splash screen but you know what I'll let it hang around there for awhile
<Rob-West> can someone help me set up Korn
<Rob-West> im not good with the POP3 stuff
<jonathan_> sry ubotu its just that this is getting really frustrating
<korrx> eMax : do you execute your script with administrative rights (despite it installs i your home dir)?
<eMaX> korrx 2 times I installed it as root, once as normal user
<korrx> really dtrange
<korrx> don't know further, eMax : your problem seems to be strange
<eMaX> let me remove all references to it :)
<korrx> do you have an old .googleearth in your ~ ?
<eMaX> I am just removing everything I have  in terms of goole*
<korrx> damned !
<korrx> chmod 666 /dev/evil
<eMaX> har
<lazarus__> Ive just set up samba to connect to a windows machine (which was MUCH easier than I expected). what does the $ mean? I see folders after them. eg, C$. I assume thats my windows C drive
<eMaX> it is a system controlled share
<Rob-West> why did the GUI of Kubuntu mess up when i took it from onboard video to my old Radeon 9600
<kkathman> lazarus__:  yup exactly
<kkathman> Rob-West:  you went from nVidia to ATI probably....video driver is different
<eMaX> let's try strace
<Rob-West> well the onboard is a VIA chipset
<notech> you didn't reconfigure X
<kkathman> Rob-West: your system configures the xorg settings based on one video, you may have to manually adjust those settings
<Rob-West> how would 1 do that
<lazarus__> kkathman: but what does the $ mean? when I try to access those folders it asks for a password to match the windows username, but there is none. If I leave it blank it doesnt work.
<php-freak> okay im back
<php-freak> how can i restore all kde orginal settings?
<frankal> how can i play karaoke
<kkathman> Rob-West:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LjL> frankal: "apt-cache search karaoke"
<lazarus__> frankal: first, get nice and drunk
<kkathman> lazarus__:  security to your winbox
<eMaX> korrx well strace googleearth finishes hanging on a line saying ioctl(8, 0xc00c645c
<eMaX> strange
<eMaX> I'll reboot
<LjL> !packages | frankal
<ubotu> frankal: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<php-freak> LjL: how can i restore kubuntu all defaults settings?
<php-freak> now my konversation window text is huge, I don't know what i changed, I just logged off, and logged back in
<kkathman> lazarus__:  also you may wish to go to your windows box and rename the share name so that they arent C$ etc
<eMaX> by the way: how can hide the kubuntu splash screen? not permanently, I'm looking for something like pressing "Esc"
<LjL> php-freak: you can remove the .kde directory from your home. that will probably reset a *lot* of settings though, including (just for instance) the konversation logs
<frankal> oops!!
<php-freak> I put the xorg.conf file back to its normal think
<php-freak> will it make another .kde directory?
<LjL> frankal: no worries... just saying. but if you have Universe enabled, and type "apt-cache search karaoke", you have your answer - and this applies to most other situations as well
<kkathman> php-freak:  yep next time you start KDE
<LjL> php-freak: wait wait, what does xorg.conf have to do with KDE?
<frankal> thaks
<LjL> thank you for explaining
<Dannilion> Blergh
<lazarus__> kkathman: the shared windows folders dont have the $, and I can access them without a password. So, if I create a password for the windows user (currently it is blank) would I be able to access those non-shared windows folders?
<Dannilion> I still can't get ndiswrapper to work, even following my own howto
<eMaX> brb
<kkathman> lazarus__:  why not just set those directories to a new share name?  Easily done in windows...Start-Explore, then right click on the partition/drive, click on sharing and set the share name
<php-freak> okay I see what it was
<php-freak> LjL: I know what I'm trying to do now, but don' tknow how to do it, I want to lower the dpi settings
<LjL> php-freak, DPI is "dots per inch". you ideally (and practically, IMHO) want your software to believe the DPI as equal to the actual dots per inch on your screen. that's what DPI means.
<lazarus__> kkathman: yes, but Im just wondering, if I supplied the password for the windows user, could I then access those $ folders, even though they are not explicitly shared?
<LjL> php-freak: if fonts are too big, just go to the system settings and select smaller fonts
<kkathman> lazarus__:  no of course not, because they arent shared :)
<lazarus__> kkathman: so why is it asking for a password for those folders?
<kkathman> lazarus__:  you can have the actual share name be C$... but you DO have to set it in Windows
<LjL> php-freak: as a sidenote, i've also found that "Full" hinting (under the Anti-aliasing settings in the KDE Fonts configuration) gives much better rendering (at least for me) than the default Medium hinting
<javier> help!!!
<LjL> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<php-freak> LjL: no its not the fonts, like when I open up firefox, some of the text looks too big, like where it says getting started. I want my windows just a little bit smaller, similar to windows, which I hate windows I love kubuntu just trying to give it a simlar loook.
<eMaX_> re
<javier> hay algun espaol?
<kkathman> lazarus__:  windows detects that another user is trying to access its files, and its not you so it need to authenticate
<php-freak> LjL: hold on, is anti aliasing suspose to be better viewing
<LjL> php-freak: of fonts, yes. but that's already enabled by default
<php-freak> k
<LjL> php-freak: could you post a screenshot, so i can get an idea of the problem?
<php-freak> yes
<php-freak> great :)
<php-freak> hold on
<LjL> php-freak: i know about http://www.imageshack.us/ (make sure you un-select the option for resizing the image)
<lazarus__> kkathman: right, so if I did authenticate with the right password, would I have access to the non-shared folders?
<javier> sources.list default of kubuntu 6.06?
<php-freak> k
<korrx> yo
<php-freak> LjL: how do i take a screenshot again
<javier> korrx?
<korrx> on which process ?
<korrx> wazzup javier ?
<kkathman> lazarus__:  a folder needs to be "shared" to be accessible across a network
<javier> cuales son los sources.list default de kubuntu 6.0.6?
<lazarus__> kkathman: so why are the non-shared folders visible at all?
<korrx> sources.list : list of repoz for apt : common use in all debian like distros I guess
<der_steppenwolf> hello, a have a question
<der_steppenwolf> how can i see the change log between versions of packages in the ubuntu distribution?
<php-freak> okay ljl
<php-freak> got the screenshot
<kkathman> lazarus__:  the folders show up for information's sake I guess, but the fact that they arent "shared" means only authoritative persons on that machine can access the data in the folders
<LjL> php-freak: k / graphics / ksnapshot
<LjL> or the PrintScreen keyboard button i suppose
<kkathman> thats not an unusual thing
<lazarus__> thanks for the straightforward answers, kkathman
<javier>  I have a problem with sources.list of kubuntu dapper?
<kkathman> your welcome  lazarus__ :)
<korrx> sudo apt-get --help
<fdoving> javier: what is the problem?
<javier> I lose the sources.list default of kubuntu
<fdoving> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<javier> ok
<javier> thanks
<fdoving> hang on.. not sure it works.
<korrx> ksnapshot : default printscreen key binded
<fdoving> !easysource | javier
<ubotu> javier: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<LjL> sorry php-freak, was messing with beryl and got a frozen X
<javier> what?
<javier> ok
<php-freak> Ahh never mind, I thinkng, its the dpi settings, cause windows look a little bit smaller like everything, but I guess this will due
<korrx> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<korrx> deb-src http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted
<korrx> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<korrx> ## distribution.
<korrx> deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-updates main restricted
<dreameen> guys
<fdoving> !paste | korrx
<ubotu> korrx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dreameen> how to get rid of the annoying power manager in kubuntu edgy??!
<korrx> kubuntu edgy
<php-freak> one question how do I turn the single click off on the icons, and does kubuntu support a spell checker on everything like ubuntu does
<korrx> sorry for flood txt
<LjL> php-freak: yes to the latter (just right click any textbox, like your konversation input textbox if you're using konv)
<LjL> php-freak: for the former, i have to look, but it can be done
<php-freak> nice auto spell check
<php-freak> I like kubuntu way better then ubuntu
<korrx> yo all leaving cya soon hope all is rolling on ; ....
<korrx> kubuntu rulez
<php-freak> Surprised every one don't use unix os's
<php-freak> I just wish I could get my sound working
<LjL> php-freak: alt+f2, type "kcontrol", go to Peripherals, Mouse
<LjL> (i guess that's somewhere in System Settings as well...)
<LjL> ah yeah, Keyboard and Mouse
<php-freak> I wonder how i can disable my onboard mouse, in ubuntu I had to edit configuration files
<joe3k> does anyone know some tool that can download a complete web site (incl links etc)?
<LjL> !info wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<joe3k> LjL: hmmm i know wget but can it automatically download links?
<LjL> joe3k: yes. see "man wget". look at the "-r" and "--mirror" options first.
<joe3k> LjL: got it, thanks :)
<php-freak> lol is some of this stuff like foreign language like knoqueror
<miguel> g'night every one
<miguel> i'm having this little problem when changing users in kde...when I change back, the screen hight streches a bit, which makes kicker partialy not visible
<malik__> !KICKER
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KICKER - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<miguel> I also get some screen lines repeated( that fill the streaching )
<malik__> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<cpk1> i noticed that there is a hal update
<cpk1> does that fix the automount problem?
<malik__> what does kicker do?
<Admiral_Chicago> malik__: it is the KDE panel
<miguel> malik__: is the bar at the bottom of the screen
<malik__> aaaaaah oki thanx
<miguel> does anyone know about this problem?
<gan|y|med> good evenning
<gan|y|med> evening
<malik__> evenin
<php-freak> hey guys in kubuntu I got a file thats under /usr/local/Zend/ZendStudio-5.2.0/bin/zde, now how can i get this on my desktop so it will open up like it does under that folder? Cause if i just drag it to my desktop, it won't open up?
<javier> hello!
<php-freak> I got it, I just did link her
<php-freak> link here
<php-freak> How can I change the icons?
<milaks> Hi. Can someone please tell me how can I disable some od those vertical tabs found in Kate and Kdevelop for instance?
<milaks> Anyone?
<miguel> milaks: in kdevelop you can turn off some plugins and some stuff at the project settings
<php-freak> how can I change a icon into another icon on kubuntu
<jpiccolo> would anyone know why gentoo can find my network card but, unbuntu and fedora cant?
<frankal> thanks 4 all!!
<woozigaru> does anyone know why ktorrent might keep resetting the "folder to store temporary files
<woozigaru> ?
<milaks> Hi. Can someone please tell me how can I disable some od those vertical tabs found in Kate and Kdevelop for instance?
<milaks> In Kdevelop there are simply too many of them
<milaks> and some of them are very similiar
<kkathman> milaks:  you can get the source code and change them :)
<kkathman> thats the beauty of OSS
<milaks> kkathman: maybe that is the beauty for someone who has no better things to do, than to study some programs source code, and change somethig small as this. No offense, but I would like to find another solutioin, if there is such, if not never mind.
<kkathman> well I assumed you were a coder, since you were using kdevelop, Im pretty sure you'd prolly need to change those yourself, as there isnt any way to configure them away to my knowledge
<deitarion> Would you guys say Kubuntu is a good choice for an 864Mhz P3 with 128MB RAM and 20 GB of hard drive space?
<kkathman> in kate there are ways to remove some of the things and/or move them elsewhere
<milaks> kkathman: I'm a coder, but honestly I do not have time right now for that. So there's not any other way? Well never mind then :)
<kkathman> i.e. window - tool view
<abattoir> deitarion: it'd be slow
<TheGateKeeper> deitarion: it will work ok on it, but depends what your definition of 'good' is
<deitarion> TheGateKeeper: I was thinking of putting my friend on IceWM with a few KDE apps. I figure that, if WinXP can play fansubbed anime on a 1Ghz Duron, an IceWM desktop should have no problem playing anime on an ~850Mhz box.
<deitarion> Heck, I've achieved similar performance to Win98 on a 166Mhz 80MB laptop with IceWM.
<deitarion> Also, I believe I read something about the standard installer requiring 192MB of RAM. What's the alternative?
<TheGateKeeper> deitarion: probable work fine, but if you feel the 'need for speed' then try arch, but with that you only get a base system & you have to build the desktop yourself
<deitarion> TheGateKeeper: I'd put him on Debian if I thought he'd take to Linux maintenance reasonably well.
<TheGateKeeper> deitarion: there is always the 'alternative' cd uses a text installer
<deitarion> The main reason I want him on Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu is so he can have Synaptic or Adept.
<TheGateKeeper> I hate adept
<TheGateKeeper> pointless attempt at reinventing the wheel
<cloakable> I like it.
<cloakable> Reinventing what wheel?
<deitarion> I'll probably start him off with Xubuntu since it'd give me an excuse to have an install CD for all 3 and I'm going to switch to IceWM anyway.
<JacquelineG> are there any advantages to use the 64 bit version if you have a 64 bit chip?
<cloakable> What is Adept imitating that uses the QT toolkit?
<TheGateKeeper> deitarion: use the 'alternative' cd if the live cd gives you agrovation
<deitarion> TheGateKeeper: I'm somewhat low on time, so I'll just start with the alternative CD. I'm a Gentoo user, so it won't be much trouble.
<TheGateKeeper> cloakable: if QT was SO important it would have made more sence to port synaptic (or whatever) to it & go from there
<abattoir> JacquelineG: the advantages are limited(as of now), if you are new to linux, i'd strongly recommend installing a 32-bit OS
<TheGateKeeper> deitarion: thought you where, know you from that 'other' channel :-)
<JacquelineG> i hear flash is a problem with 64 though
<JacquelineG> are they good speed gains?
<cloakable> TheGateKeeper: Then GNOME would be without a native GUI package manager :P
<abattoir> JacquelineG: actually, flash, java(w/ browser plugin), w32codecs etc. are all possible, one way or another in a 64-bit install
<abattoir> JacquelineG: it's just that at the moment, it's not really friendly for the new user
<JacquelineG> i see
<JacquelineG> do video cards work pretty easily and well with 64?
<abattoir> JacquelineG: if you don't need those stuff, you can run a 64-bit distro
<TheGateKeeper> cloakable: not if you fork you dope!
<abattoir> JacquelineG: which card?
<JacquelineG> nv
<abattoir> JacquelineG: i can't think of a reason why it shouldn't work
<JacquelineG> do ati's suck with 64?  i know they are a pain in general with linux.  are they even more so a problem with 64 bit?
<sampo-> How do I mount my second hard driver? I tryet mount /dev/sdb, but mount say, the he can not find it from fstab
<sampo-> and I do not know what i need to edit fstab
<TheGateKeeper> sampo-: you want to do this manually or in fstab?
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sampo-> TheGateKeeper: Same to me, I'm tryign to do software-raid. >:P Perhap's too dificult to me.
<TheGateKeeper> sudo mount /dev/<whatvever>  /mount/point
<sampo-> or should it run fdisk first? It's empty, just installed
<TheGateKeeper> sampo-: ^^^
<TheGateKeeper> sampo-: you need to create partitions
<cloakable> sampo-: Or cfdisk, if you have that. I find cfdisk easy to use.
<TheGateKeeper> probable ext3
<sampo-> ok. But kubuntu.org site says, the alternative installation disk if you want make raid, but there was not nothing about it, when I install
<TheGateKeeper> sampo-: never really messed with raid, I would suggest a search of the forums
<sampo-> ok
<eMaX_> anyone seen so far cpp: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory
<malik__> hgggghjg
<iceman> hello all
<proo> hi
<iceman> for give me if I seem dumb. I am new to linux. had ubuntu for a few weeks and found kubuntu to be smoother.
<florian> B'jour tout le monde :)
<rafal_> czesc
<metatecque> !english
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about english - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<php-freak> how can i edit what starts up on my sessions in kubuntu?
<slow-motion> n8
<php-freak> how can i edit what starts up on my sessions in kubuntu?
<sercik> i'm happy i have succesfully installed 32 bit firefox with flash on kubuntu 64 bit
<php-freak> sercik: do you know how to disable the laptop mouse on kubuntu?
<php-freak> the touch pad?
<php-freak> or better yet how can i edit the session what starts up with the machine, I had it disabled in ubuntu, but had to add a line to the session start
<kkathman> php-freak:  kcontrol or system settings  - everything is there :)
<sercik> i'm sorry i don't have a laptop
<php-freak> under system settings I don't see my onboard mouse, I have to disable it in the xorf.conf file
<php-freak> but i need to add a line to the sesssion to start up
<kkathman> php-freak:  also if you cant find what you need, I'd refer you to http://wiki.ubuntu.com   a storehouse of how to do things
<kkathman> php-freak:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<kkathman> for example :)
<php-freak> I know that
<kkathman> php-freak:  as a new user, you'll find the wiki to be very useful
<php-freak> kkathman: What im asking is how to a add a line to the session, I already disable the mouse under ubuntu, but when i install kubuntu today, its not disable, so i have to add it into the session
<kkathman> why line are you talking about
<kkathman> a command line you mean?
<kkathman> command lines can be put in a bash script, then run via the Autostart
<php-freak> no
<jonathan_> when i log into the console of vmware server it asks me to log into a remote host how would i log into a local host
<php-freak> sesssions
<php-freak> I need to add a line into the session
<php-freak> under ubuntu its at System->Preferences->Sessions
<Rob-West> why r there no ops here
<php-freak> but wheres it at on kubuntu
<kkathman> Rob-West:  there are, but typically no one "stays" opped...Freenode guidelines
<sercik> ciao kkathman!
<kkathman> sercik:  greetings !
<sercik> i have reinstalle dkubuntu
<sercik> and now i have installed firefox32 with flash :)
<Necros> Does anyone know if on my already installed Feisty installation, when CompositeByDefault is implemented whether it will autoimplement on my system, or if I'll have to set it up myself
<bert> q: does anybody knows how to open .zip files in my kubuntu 6.06 dapper? thnx
<php-freak> How do I access what loads up in the beginning of a session?
<crimsun> Necros: it won't be "by default" since you've already gotten an installation.
<Necros> alright, thank you
<[Relic] > Is there anything that will give weather information and actually work?
<php-freak> How do I access what loads up in the beginning of a session?
<snake[gone] > Hows everyone doin
* snake[gone]  looks around for people he knows
<metatecque> howdy snake - you don't know me - but you found the right OS
<snake[gone] > metatecque, Ive been running *buntu for over a year now, id say I have ;-)
* Admiral_Chicago waves to snake[gone] 
<snake[gone] > hey Admiral_Chicago
<php-freak> How do I access what loads up in the beginning of a session?
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going snake[gone] 
<snake[gone] > Man no one I used to talk to is in here any more
<snake[gone] > Admiral_Chicago, Not too shabby
<bert> does anybody knows how to open .zip files in my kubuntu 6.06 dapper? thnx
<snake[gone] > !zip
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<[Relic] > kweather doesn't seem to ever take a station even if you edit the info  :(
<bert> my ark always prompts a random error when opening a zip fil
<snake[gone] > [Relic] , last time I used kweather it was broke :-(
<[Relic] > still is, any other options?
<metatecque> bert: make sure you have the command line operator for zip i.e. sudo apt-get install zip
<bert> command line used ->says nothing changed...
<metatecque> bert: I am running the same version as you and I can't see why it shouldn't work
<bert> me neither, that's why i'm asking
<bert> i just open ark, then file,open,select the zip and get a random error
<metatecque> what does the random error say?
<bert> "ther was a fault while opening archive
<bert> "
<[Relic] > hah!  got it working now if I could find non-metrics  :)
<metatecque> hmmm - try a different zip file
<bert> oh damn, it's the file that was corrupt, got it from the amsn official site (skins)
<bert> 2 files of the 3 i wanted where corrupt
<graft> erm... how do i get konsole to keep my encoding settings at some particular default (utf8)?
<sNaKe> Man its been so long since I used KDE.. I shouldn't be in here, i'm going to end up reinstalling it and taking up diskspace :-D
<Necros> eh, diskspace is cheap
<[Relic] > now I need to find the config for the kweatherservice
<MinceR> hi
<graft> the config for kweather is there when you right-click the kweather applet...
<metatecque> MinceR: Hello
<MinceR> in adept, debconf fails to use the kde frontend, giving the message "dpkg-preconfigure: cannot connect to X server :0.0" -- how do i fix this? do i need to use xhost so that root can access the x server? (even though it's run from kdesu)
<MinceR> i'm using ubuntu+ kubuntu-desktop
<hermesreg> alguien me echa una mano para configurar kmail para recibir los emails de hotmail
<graft> MinceR: if it's run through sudo, it ought to work anyway, but try xhost and see if it works...
<hermesreg> bye im not patient
<MinceR> can i expect to work with the next package it tries to configure after the change?
<metatecque> Mincer: try using gksu
<MinceR> i'll try that next time, then.
<graft> what? you can disable access restrictions with xhost for your entire x session
<BluesKaj> MinceR,  how about kde desktop
<graft> so until you start a new one, it will work
<MinceR> BluesKaj: what do you mean?
<Necros> Snake, you can get a 9 GB harddrive for only 5 bucks, new.
<sNaKe> Necros, so? :-)
<sNaKe> I got plenty of disk space
<sNaKe> But installing KDE tends to make things ugly, the two DMs dont get along quiet well
<Lord_Flasheart> hi, i have managed to turn off the menu bar and browsing bar in konqueror
<Lord_Flasheart> does anyone know how to turn them back on again?
<Vladdy> congratulations ;P
<Lord_Flasheart> is there a key combo?
<graft> Lord_Flasheart: kcontrol
<graft> Lord_Flasheart: or ctrl-m
<Lord_Flasheart> awesome
<Lord_Flasheart> thanks loads graft
<Lord_Flasheart> you are a hero of the highest magnitude
<graft> i always found that annoying
<Lord_Flasheart> :)
<graft> if you didn't bother to learn the keycode, it's a bitch and a half figuring out how to get it back
<metatecque> Q? has anyone done a wiki on keyboard shortcuts
<metatecque> ?
<Lord_Flasheart> is there an option in kcontrol somewhere aswell then?
<BluesKaj> in the run command
<graft> um, maybe not...
<Necros> Snake, if you've got plenty of disk space, why sweat running KDE?
<Necros> Run them in seperate installations
<sNaKe> because as I said, that tends to make both DEs ugly :-)
<Lord_Flasheart> groovy, well thanks dude
<sNaKe> lol thats okay man, i'm on a gnome kick atm, when KDE4 is released, ill be back
<Lord_Flasheart> i must back to work
<Necros> Even on seperate partitions?
<sNaKe> no not on seperate partitions sheesh
<Necros> well then... XD
<graft> i can't deal with gnome, man
<graft> fonts look so much better in kde
<BluesKaj> g-nome needs a new project :>)
<Necros> I'd rather XFCE then gnome
<metatecque> I can deal with knome for about as long as it takes to run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sNaKe> well compiz and xgl worked with gnome, and ive just become used to it :-)
<metatecque> did I say knome?
<Necros> yes
<Red-Sox> How do I install a .deb package I've downloaded?
<Necros> yes you did
<sNaKe> (I ran KDE for about 8 months, ive been on gnome for about 4)
<graft> metatecque: isn't this what a tty console is for?
<sNaKe> Red-Sox, double click it
<Red-Sox> ...
<BluesKaj> kde upgrade
<metatecque> well I didn't say I logged into gnome
<Necros> or from konsole, dpkg -i <file name>.deb
<metatecque> ctrl-alt-F1
<Red-Sox> sNaKe: that just opens the archive
<graft> sNaKe: beryl works fine with AIGLX and kde for me... thats what i'm using
<sNaKe> Doesnt KDE have a package installer??
<mando> hello
<mando> after i upgraded to edgy
<mando> when i try to run adept it doesnt run
<mando> i get an error
<sNaKe> graft, yes, notice Beryl, and AIGLX. Both of those work fine :-) I just got used to gnome during my Compiz/XGL days (I too am now on beryl and aiglx)
<mando> adept could not run specifiec command
<Admiral_Chicago> sNaKe: adept
<graft> !enter | mando
<ubotu> mando: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Admiral_Chicago> adept_manager
<Necros> monkey
<mando> ok sorry for the enter
<mando> thank you
<sNaKe> Admiral_Chicago, I ment for installing debs, I know at least in gnome I just double click and it has a dpkg -i front for it
<sNaKe> installing downloaded debs**
<Necros> will Beryl run on KDE?
<ORiON-> [23:30]  <ubotu> mando: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Admiral_Chicago> Necros: ye
<ORiON-> WTF!? smart bot
<graft> yeah, beryl runs on KDE
<sNaKe> Necros, yes
<Necros> by the way, whats the IRC command for red-typing?
<Red-Sox> thanks Necros
<graft> it's weaker than kwin in a bunch of ways, but the eye candy, of course, is what counts
<Necros> you're welcom
<Admiral_Chicago> Necros: we don't allow colored lines in this channel :\
<ORiON-> try CTRL+K
<Necros> But when you directly address me, the text turns red...
* sNaKe spins his transparent cube
<graft> mando what's your error?
* Necros is confused
<mando> i got it sorted
<mando> thank you
<graft> Necros: that's just your irc client doing that for you
<Necros> ahhh
<Necros> gotcha
<graft> Necros: usually you can specify keywords to be highlighte as well
<Necros> I'm still new to Konversation
<Necros> I was using Gaim, but my friends all made fun of me for it
<graft> Necros: see if you have a /hilight command
<graft> bah, gaim is great
<BluesKaj> gaim is for IMers
<metatecque> Q? Is there a package for K that does what brightside does in G?
<graft> true... i've never gotten used to gui IRC clients
<graft> just seems wrong... like wordls colliding
<graft> IRC must be in a console, damnit
<Admiral_Chicago> Necros: you have true friends
<Necros> ROFL
<Admiral_Chicago> Necros: plus, red type is konversation highlighting your name
<BluesKaj> graft, irssi
<graft> BluesKaj: yah, that's me
<BluesKaj> commandline junkie eh ?
<graft> hmm, i've never seen anything like brightside for KDE
<Admiral_Chicago> !brightsie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brightsie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> oh well
<graft> though i dunno why it wouldn't work on kde anyway...?
<graft> i guess edge flipping wouldn't
<Red-Sox> grr
<Red-Sox> ksmoothdock SUCKS
<Red-Sox> I guess that there aren't any good dock apps?
<Necros> hehe
<graft> almost by definition
<graft> i was using OSXDocker for a while
<Red-Sox> graft: and?
<graft> um... what the heck was it called
<Necros> Whats wrong with the panel, when you tell it to expand as contents require?
<Red-Sox> Meh...
<Red-Sox> I want zooming launchers on the bottom and everything else on the top
<graft> http://xiaprojects.com/www/prodotti/kxdocker/main.php
<Party> hello. i have a simple bash script to adjust alsamixer settings in the .kde/Autostart folder. but it doesn't look like it's working. (Yes it is executable). Any ideas?
<Red-Sox> I know you can kinda get zooming launchers on panels but THEY suck
<Red-Sox> graft: I tried that too :\
<tdd1984> okay guuys im in a big problem, I got a kubuntu, and I did something i dont know what I did, but all s I can get is the shell prompt during boot up, I tried to do a recovery?
<Red-Sox> graft: couldn't even get that one to run
<tdd1984> by the way this is php-freak
<Necros> tdd1984:have you checked your X configuration?
<graft> Red-Sox: hmm... well it's pretty easy to hack around in the source and bug-fix that one if you're up for it
<tdd1984> necros: x Config? Wheres it located at
<cloakable> tdd1984: sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Red-Sox> aight graft, if you can walk me through it
<Necros> \etc/X11
<graft> Red-Sox: nah... i meant more as a personal project :P
<Red-Sox> Hrmph
<Red-Sox> :P
<tdd1984> cloakable: do you think i should just reinstall it which I got all my same files
<Red-Sox> ight
<BluesKaj> tdd1984, startx
<graft> that's what i did in the past to get that thing working
<Necros> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Necros> there, thats better
<graft> but then i gave up and just stuck with a non-zooming panel launcher
<tdd1984> blueskaj: hw do I start x?
<Red-Sox> graft: how was it?
<Necros> run startx
<Red-Sox> tdd1984: startx...
<graft> it's okay... i just decided i hate zooming...
<tdd1984> okay im running start x now
<BluesKaj> tdd1984, type startx at the prompt
<tdd1984> i did
<Necros> what did it tell you?
<tdd1984> building operating ysstem linux
<graft> it has some neat features... recognizes launched applications, etc., adds them to the dock
<tdd1984> BluesKaj: hold on let me red it
<tdd1984> read it
<tdd1984> see right before reboot i edit the xorg.conf
<tdd1984> since then it wasn't rebooting
<tdd1984> says problem parsing the config file
<Necros> try this 'sudo cp xorg.conf~ xorg.conf'
<eMaX_> re
<tdd1984> line 101
<Necros> from //etc/X11/
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<Necros> you just have a bad config file, thats all
<[Relic] > repository firefox or one from the website?
<tdd1984> okay it gave me a >
<Necros> a what?
<graft> repository firefox
<tdd1984> >
<tdd1984> thats it
<Necros> hmm
<[Relic] > firefox or mozilla fire fox?
<graft> unless you're running feisty
<Necros> do you have an nvidia card installed?
<tdd1984> no
<graft> um, one is a dummy for the other, anyway...
<Necros> hmm
<tdd1984> it said there was an error on line 101 in the xorg.conf file
<tdd1984> i edit the xorg.conf right before i rebooted it
<Necros> nano xorg.conf
<Necros> check line 101
<tdd1984> how do i open the file
<tdd1984> with out being in linux
<Necros> nano
<tdd1984> so i can fix it
<[Relic] > 104k must be the dummy then  :)
<Necros> nano xorg.conf
<tdd1984> nice
<tdd1984> nano hehe :)
<tdd1984> linux rock!
<graft> tdd1984: your system can boot to a console, right?
<Necros> I use nano for all things
<tdd1984> only getting the shell right now
<tdd1984> hold on guys
<Necros> even when i have the gui
<graft> tdd1984: yeah, that's "linux"
<tdd1984> let me remove line 101 which was the line i added when it screwed up
<Necros> you have to edit it with sudo if you want to save your changes
<tdd1984> hw can i go straight to line 101
<tdd1984> okay so sudo nano xorg.conf
<eMaX_> anybody here got a fingerprint reader (bioapi) to work on ubuntu? It workfs for me for things like "su -", but it doesn't for things like screensaver etc.
<eMaX_> particularly difficult to test as kdesu seems to cache the successful logins for some timeee
<graft> tdd1984: ctrl-w,ctrl-t, 101
<tdd1984> dangit trying to exit out of this
<Necros> ctrl-x
<graft> eMaX_: you can avoid that problem in one of two ways:
<graft> eMaX_: either configure sudo to not keep tickets around for any length of time, or you can kill your timestamp using um... sudo -k i think
<graft> damnit... does anyone have any idea how i can change my konsole encoding from whatever the heck it is to utf8 permanently?
<tdd1984> okay i removed line 101
<tdd1984> which was the line i put in
<tdd1984> now let me try to reboot
<angasule> graft: did you try Settings->Encoding (and then save as default)?
<dettoaltrimenti> when you do 'sudo apt-get update' does that actually update apt-get, or does it update everything on your system?
<graft> angasule: yeah, doesn't do shit...
<Necros> you dont have to reboot...
<Necros> just startx
<bernielive> HI ALL
<tdd1984> k
<tdd1984> me new linx n00b
<tdd1984> hold on
<tdd1984> its doing something hold on
<Necros> yay for doing something!
<tdd1984> lol
<eMaX_> graft any idea how to kill that for kdesu?
<BluesKaj> prolly setting up
<graft> eMaX_: kdesu uses same tickets as sudo... same deal, sudo -k
<dettoaltrimenti> emax: kill what?
<eMaX_> strange doesnt work
<eMaX_> it still does no longer ask for a password. I try as normal user kdesu -c adept_manager -u root -n
<Red-Sox> what browser do y'all use
<graft> eMaX_: and then sudo -k says what?
<cloakable> Konqueror
<BluesKaj> FF
<bernielive> same
<MinceR> gn
* Red-Sox can't decide between konq or FF
<Necros> Swiftfox/Firefox 3/Konq/Lynx
<lupine_85> Konq
<eMaX_> nothing
<lupine_85> every time :)
<Red-Sox> Wo the hell uses Lynx?
* lupine_85 does
* Necros does
<Red-Sox> WHY?
<lupine_85> sometimes links2 - but only if the site doesn't support lynx
<fdoving> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Red-Sox> fdoving: me?
<Necros> when I'm playing an MMORPG, and I need to look something up, I use Lynx cause it wont slow things down
<lupine_85> well, I'd use firefox but it keeps complaing about a missing display. Is there a fix for that?
<Lam_> i need a program to check to see if a hard drive is potentially failing. suggestions?
<graft> eMaX_: um, how does sudo itself behave after sudo -k?
<fdoving> Red-Sox: you too, i notice a negative trend.
<Red-Sox> fdoving: who was that directed to?
<eMaX_> correctly as you say. sudo -k forces a password next time su is used
<eMaX_> only for kdesu this is different
<Necros> tdd1984: are you out there?
<graft> is hell a bad word? that's a bit strong, isn't it?
<fdoving> Red-Sox: those who feel guilty.
<Red-Sox> lupine_85: MMORPGs for linux?
<Necros> planeshift
<Necros> Cedega-run
<Red-Sox> Cedega's expensive
<Necros> Runescape if i'm feeling like a n00b
<graft> lupine_85: missing display?
<Necros> Red-Sox: No comment
<BluesKaj> Necros, tdd1984 is still listed
<tdd1984> yes
<Red-Sox> LOL @ Necros] 
<tdd1984> necros: its wrking
<Red-Sox> oops
<Necros> sweet
<[Relic] > can you replace konquer with firefox?
<tdd1984> necros: how do i get my wireless card working
<lupine_85> yeah. For some reason, my server in london isn't running X
<BluesKaj> tdd1984, cool
<tdd1984> yup :)
<lupine_85> weird, I know
<tdd1984> i messed the config file up, just didn't know how to get back to it
<Necros> tdd1984: what kind of card is it, and what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<[Relic] > and if so how?  :)
<graft> lupine_85: um, how would you run FF without X?
<tdd1984> newest kubuntu
<Necros> I mess my config up all the time, had to restore this time
<tdd1984> let me message you guys back when i get home
<Necros> 6.10 or 7.04?
<lupine_85> graft: exactly
<eMaX_> ok I just gonna kill X
<eMaX_> brb
<Necros> edgy or feisty?
<lupine_85> [21:52]  <Red-Sox> WHY? [do you use lynx] 
<Necros> tdd1984: what kind of card is it?
<eMaX> re
<graft> eMaX: try kdesu -s
<graft> err damnit
<The_Machine> what's a good tool to mount iso images in ubuntu (like you would use daemon tools for in Win?)
<Necros> mount
<The_Machine> :P
<Necros> mount -o -loop -t iso9660 <file name>.iso
<The_Machine> i can't remember that iso9660 every time
<The_Machine> actually
<Necros> mount -o -loop -t iso9660 <file name>.iso /mnt
<The_Machine> the whole command doesn't really make sense to me
<The_Machine> isn't there something that will make it "nice"?
<The_Machine> not to say i refuse to learh
<The_Machine> learn, even
<Necros> what do you mean by nice?
<Vladdy> lol
<Vladdy> try mount -o loop <file> <mountpoint>
<graft> um, yeah, no dash before loop
* The_Machine sighs
<Necros> ahh
<Necros> my bad
<The_Machine> nice like, i click on the .iso and i say "mount this shit"
<lupine_85> as in, GUI?
<The_Machine> :)
<Necros> eww
<weswh-> i have an HFS (macosx) partition that i want to get my data off of. when i mount it (even with uid=1000, read only) i can access the mount, but most of the folders have 'lock' icons on them. permission denied. if i access it with kdesu konqueror, i can't copy files to my drive. it says they do not exist. when i tried cp from a clean root shell, it says 'ommiting folder', and quits.
<trappist> The_Machine: language please
<The_Machine> oh, sorry
<lupine_85> make a shellscript and associate the MIME type with it?
<lupine_85> it's a trivial thing
<The_Machine> lupine_85: you're going over my head.
<lupine_85> ...
<The_Machine> i appreciate that you suggest such a thing..
<matthew> I'm having trouble getting kaffeine to load. I just installed edgy, but I am not able to play anything with kaffiene. When I click on a media file or the icon, I get a little "loading" placeholder in the kicker panel, but then it disappears after 20 seconds or so. I'm using KDE 3.5.5 and Qt 3.3.6. Anyone know what's going on?
<The_Machine> but i've never written a shell script before.
<lupine_85> create a file in /usr/bin called "mount_iso"
<weswh-> anyone have any ideas? i don't know if it is inheriting permissions from the macos system or what. it's an external firewire harddrive. when i was in there with kdesu i could play mp3s off of it and such. how can i play a file, but not copy the file? :/
<graft> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11577
<graft> for you, The_Machine
<The_Machine> Thanks, graft.
<Necros> KIso perhaps?
<Necros> bye everyone
<lupine_85> make it read "#!/bin/bash \ kdesu mount -o loop $1 -t iso9660 /mnt/iso \ exit 0" (\ is new lines; modify /mnt/iso if needed). Make it executable, then associate .iso file types with that script (using konqueror).
<The_Machine> lupine :)
<The_Machine> haha
<lupine_85> seriously. that's it
<eMaX> in kubuntu, which is the default (graphical) runlevel?
<lupine_85> default is 2, but all the runlevels are identical
<lupine_85> well, 2-5
<The_Machine> i believe you, but you're approaching the problem from a perspective that isn't considering your audience
<eMaX> ????
<The_Machine> again, not that i don't appreciate your answer
<lupine_85> remove kdm from one if you don't want it to be graphical
<lupine_85> do you really want a deb package for something so trivial?
<graft> hey eMaX - kdesu can be whacked via kdesu -s
<The_Machine> when you started using linux, would you have understood what you just said?
<lupine_85> yes
<The_Machine> how?!
<The_Machine> that's amazing.
<lupine_85> I knew how to "create a file"
<eMaX> tried didnt work
<graft> probably because of years of unix use
<graft> what! damnit... okay, i got nothing, then
<lupine_85> my first *nix experience was red hat 6...
<The_Machine> how did you know how to create a file?
<lupine_85> I hated it :D
<The_Machine> heh.
<The_Machine> i'm not doubting that you knew
<lupine_85> because I knew that "gedit" was an editor. And I knew how to go to file->save
<The_Machine> i'm just surprised that you were able to intuitively grasp such a thing.
<The_Machine> Okay
<The_Machine> i know gedit is an editor too
<lupine_85> the hard bit would be working out you needed to be root to save it
<lupine_85> although correctly it should go in ~/bin - but ubuntu doesn't have that, for some unknown reason
<dettoaltrimenti> what's the best messenger program for kubuntu?
<graft> mkdir ~/bin?
<lupine_85> kopete :)
<BluesKaj> !commands
<graft> gaim
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<lupine_85> graft: then the fun of adding it to $PATH... I was going for "basic" here
<verzonnen> lupine_85: why not paste the script and instructions on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<graft> lupine_85: eh... still pretty basic, but ok
<lupine_85> verzonnen: why pastebin 1 line?
<verzonnen> the chmod and all
<matthew> Kaffeine will not open for any kind of media format. It loads, then closes. What can I do?
<graft> use kmplayer
<graft> kaffeine stinks
<RadiantFire> check your process list
<lupine_85> kaffeine++
<RadiantFire> no, kaffeine is amazing...
<oslo> does someone success to use gmailfs ??
<verzonnen> lupine_85: gives ppl time to chew it over;
<matthew> I like kaffeine...
<RadiantFire> sometimes a kaffine process is left running in zombie mode or something
<graft> i've never had good luck with it...
<matthew> kmplayer, hmm?
<RadiantFire> do killall kaffeine in the terminal then try
<fariborz> hi all
<graft> kmplayer just works... why not use it?
<RadiantFire> matthew: try killall kaffeine in the a terminal
<lupine_85> verzonnen: true, but it looks like The_Machine has another solution anyway
<verzonnen> lupine_85: just a sugestion
<matthew> thanks...doing it now
<RadiantFire> matthew: I had that problem, it seems to be a slight glitch
<fariborz> is any one germanspeaking here?
<dettoaltrimenti> matthew: you probably need to install some codecs: go to adept and see what packages are available
<fariborz> i need help
<graft> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<matthew> RadiantFire, thanks so much, it's working now!
<matthew> I love you!
<RadiantFire> :-)
* RadiantFire feels all warm and fuzzy now
<matthew> RadiantFire, in a platonic sense, of course...lol
<fariborz> who can give me some advises?
<RadiantFire> kmplayer is kind of barebones compared to kaffeine, its nice, but I wuold feel sad if you were forced ot use it
<graft> !ask | fariborz
<ubotu> fariborz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* verzonnen loves mplayer
<lupine_85> I use kaffeine solely for the playlists
<fariborz> oh tnks
<fariborz> oki
<RadiantFire> fariborz: gehen se ins di #kubuntu-de kanael
<RadiantFire> wow, I fail at typing in german...
<fariborz> wo ist das?
<RadiantFire> sie konnen /join #kubuntu-de machen und dan sind sie in die kanael
<graft> man, i am so dissatisfied with spamassassin
<fariborz> how can i  use windwos xp boot loader instead of the shit grub
<graft> !spam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<graft> why would oyu want to use the XP boot loader? it won't let you dual boot linux
<lupine_85> there's a haxored version of it that can load linux
<lupine_85> but yeah, it's worse even than lilo
<fariborz> i had that once. i  had windows xp and knoppx in my boot.ini
<graft> but, if memory serves, you can get a utility called fixmbr or mbrfix for windoze that will restore your windows boot loader
<graft> sometimes accessible on the windows xp install disc
<fariborz> however does anyone know how ?
<graft> anyone got anything better than spamassassin going on?
<RadiantFire> bogofilter?
<graft> fariborz: google?
<fariborz> lol
<fariborz> didnt find any help there
<graft> bogofilter... hm
<RadiantFire> its built in to kmail
<dettoaltrimenti> I just installed edgy, and there are far fewer programs than with dapper. Is VLC not available for 6.10?
<fariborz> ok  here is the net question
<RadiantFire> although I would be careful using it on an imap server
<dettoaltrimenti> I mean, programs listed in apt-get
<graft> not to worry, i'm still using nmh
<fariborz> how can i update my kubunto version 6.06  to 6.1??
<fdoving> !upgrade | fariborz
<ubotu> fariborz: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<lupine_85> dettoaltrimenti: are all your repositories enabled?
<lupine_85> !info vlc edgy
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<lupine_85> like universe, for instance...
<lupine_85> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<smaggard> where is ubuntus mysql databases located?
<smaggard> i looked in var but maybe i just didnt see them
<dettoaltrimenti> lupine: how do I check? I'm not sure, just installed about 15 minutes ago
<fdoving> smaggard: /var/lib/mysql/
<Lam__> if your system has two hard drives: main (with kde installed), and secondary (for backups), and you hear a verbal click from the tower (potentially indicating a failing hard drive), and soon after kde starts to freeze on itself with a "malformatted error", which hard drive would you assume failed?
<smaggard> ah thx
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks lupine
<graft> you know what, bayes filters suck.
<graft> how many spams must i get that say "Investor alert blah-di-blah" before they figure it out?
<fariborz> the  comand with gksu doesnt work
<graft> Lam_: why don't you just disable the secondary one? or run a filesystem check on both?
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a page describing the legal issues that explain why there is universe/multiverse?
<Lam_> graft: how do i do the latter?
<graft> fsck
<Lam_> graft: ok thanks
<oslo> does someone here has already success to use gmailfs ??
<graft> oslo: why do you want gmailfs?
<oslo> graft> to be able to import/export some files from/to gmail like if it was a partition
<dettoaltrimenti> should I add the 'restricted' repository? is that where the mp3 related packages are?
<graft> right, i understand what gmailfs is, but it's not a very good solution for anything, is it?
<oslo> graft> it could be nice
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cloakable> Konqueror freezes up while rendering webpages. How can I fix that?
<BluesKaj> use FF :)
<fignew> BluesKaj: I think he prefers to use better software than firefox...
<php-freak_> hey guys how can i disable the touch pad mouse?
<graft> php-freak_: a sharp rock
<fignew> cloakable: run konqueror from the command prompt
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<brett_> A website wont allow me to register with them. It says this ip is already registered. Is there an easy way to hide your ip?
<graft> php-freak_: or a really good dielectric, maybe...
<fignew> and see if there's any output
<sercik> disconnect and reconnect again if you have a dinamic IP
<fignew> php-freak_: ignore these idiots
<fignew> php-freak_: 1 sec and I'll tell you
<brett_> and what if i dont?
<fignew> php-freak_: install ksynaptics
<graft> brett_: um, what sort of registration does it have? login/password?
<fignew> !ksynaptics
<ubotu> ksynaptics: Synaptics TouchPad configuration tool for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-2 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 1008 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc sparc)
<fignew> there's an option in that to disable/enable the touchpad
<php-freak_> nice
<brett_> graft: yeah. it is a game that i want to play called punch me... so i need to make my own account
<php-freak_> how do i get it?
<fignew> php-freak_: with the adept package manager :P
<fignew> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<graft> um... brett_ they seem to be really dumb
<brett_> graft: the webpage designers?
<graft> yeah
<mustafa> How can I make kubuntu write on NTFS file system?
<graft> i can't imagine why that would possibly be a restriction
<brett_> it seems really simple
<fignew> brett_: use a proxy
<fignew> or!
<brett_> they do not want people to make multiple accounts
<fignew> you could use the coral cache
<brett_> you could kinda cheat if you did
<brett_> fignew: i tried a few put they dont like me using posts
<brett_> fignew: they are worried i am hacking into something
<fignew> http://www.website.url.com.nyud.net:8080
<fignew> try that
<fignew> replace the URL ;)
<oslo> does someone here has already success to use gmailfs ??
<fignew> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<php-freak_> where can i find out what every one of these packages do?
<fignew> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<brett_> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.punchme.net.nyud.net:8080.
<php-freak_> also any one know anything about my sound card? its a onboard card? its reading fine, but does not play
<sithergean> Kubuntu rocks, whoever made it deserves 100 freaking gold medals
<fignew> you get that mustafa?
<brett_> hmm.
<fignew> thousands of people made it sithergean ;)
<mustafa> yes i knew that
<mustafa> but it didnt work
<php-freak_> hey i install the package, now how i get to the configuration?
<brett_> can someone maybe go to the site and sign up for me... it just takes a second
<fignew> is it an internal drive?
<eilker> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mustafa> yes its
<sithergean> then thousands of people deserve thousands of gold medals :p
<brett_> fignew: the simplest solution is for someone to sign up for me. Do you mind it is just three fields?
<mustafa> 1st... thanks for helping me
<fignew> but your IP still wont work...
<brett_> it will
<brett_> i am sure of it
<brett_> i just need someone to create the account
<fignew> mustafa: have you edited /etc/fstab ?
<mustafa> whats that?
<fignew> 1 sec brett_
<php-freak_> fignew: i install it, but how do i use it?
<brett_> fignew: sure
<fignew> 1 sec php-freak_
<php-freak_> fignew; okay thanks
<fignew> mustafa: sudo kate /etc/fstab
<fignew> then look for the mount point
<fignew> php-freak_: <alt> f2
<fignew> then type in kcontrol
<TheGateKeeper> is there a port you need to leave open to make sure you get the update notification?
<mustafa> I write this in a usal terminal?
<fignew> TheGateKeeper: no
<fignew> mustafa: yes
<php-freak_> i hit alt f2
<php-freak_> but nothing happen
<TheGateKeeper> thanx fignew
<php-freak_> i got it through running the command
<mustafa> error bad device
<fignew> php-freak_: kcontrol?
<fignew> mustafa: bad device what?
<mustafa> invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<php-freak_> yes
<php-freak_> it says kontrol center
<fignew> mustafa: did you follow the guide at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 ... that has what I was about to do...
<fignew> ok php-freak_, search for synaptics
<mustafa> ok
<mustafa> thanks
<php-freak_> nice
<fignew> brett_: msg me your email
<php-freak_> fignew: kubuntu is way differnet then ubuntu, maybe I can get my sound card working now im usuing kubuntu
<brett_> fignew: how do i message?
<Moniix> hello=) how do i get in to efnet?
<brett_> err wait
<fignew> /msg fignew email@address
<brett_> fignew: i figured it out
<fignew> ok
<brett_> fignew: set up NoSpin as the userid pls
<brett_> fignew: you didnt get the email huh
<brett_> fignew: they blocked the message because i am unregistered
<fignew> php-freak_: it's the same, though I'm sure we can get it to work
<fignew> brett_: can you paste it in here?
<php-freak_> fignew: thats what every one has said? what do you need to know if you think we can get it working?
<brett_> fignew: kalluminati2001@yahoo.com
<mustafa> bash: gksu: command not found
<mustafa> whats that?
<fignew> php-freak_: what type of soundcard?
<fignew> what brand & model?
<dettoaltrimenti> what is the kde equivalent of gedit?
<fignew> mustafa: use kdesu instead
<fignew> kate is the equiv. of gedit
<mustafa> ok
<fignew> KDE Advanced Text Editor
<php-freak_> fignew: hold on, how do i find out again? I know theresa  control panel, but wheres it located at on kubuntu?
<fignew> K menu -> system -> Kinfocenter
<mustafa> file not found
<TheGateKeeper> kate has built in terminal so it's better hehe
<fignew> in the menu?
<fignew> mustafa ^^
<verzonnen> TheGateKeeper vim lets you execute commands from within s it's even better
<matthew> verzonnen, but it is kind of hard to get the hang of...no mouse...
<fignew> brett_: p/w should be in Email
<verzonnen> matthew: It does, try it
<brett_> fignew: thank you
<verzonnen> matthew: vim
<verzonnen> gvim
<verzonnen> third time lucky
<TheGateKeeper> verzonnen, I wouldn't know just can't get on with vim
<matthew> verzonnen, wait, vim supports mouse?
<fignew> I always use nano
<verzonnen> matthew: gvim does
<TheGateKeeper> me too
<fignew> nano can be configured to support mouse :)
<matthew> I like kate or kwrite myself...
<matthew> verzonnen, oh, ok.
<php-freak_> fignew: Intel 82801db-ICH4 (duplex)
<php-freak_> its saying my synth devices not enabled in config
<fignew> that doesn't matter... unless you want MIDI
<php-freak_> not really
<php-freak_> but thats the card i got and its not working
<php-freak_> intel 82801db-ich4 with ad1981b
<verzonnen> nice thing with gvim is that you learn all the keyboard shortcuts and vim will become very powerfull in a short time
<fignew> in commandprompt does alsamixer show anything?
<php-freak_> hold on
<php-freak_> yes, and everything is configured propely
<fignew> ok, fiddle with each of the volumes
<fignew> down then up
<php-freak_> okay
<fignew> all of them
<php-freak_> okay
<php-freak_> did it
<php-freak_> fignew: you there
<fignew> yea
<php-freak_> Got a solution for this?
<fignew> cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<fignew> ctrl + c to stop
<php-freak_> fignew is that direct at me
<fignew> yes
<php-freak_> says "device or resource busy"
<fignew> whee
<php-freak_> lol what
<fignew> type killall artsd
<fignew> then try again
<php-freak_> now says no such file or directory
<alessandro_> I've installed kubuntu 6.10 but the sound system doesn't work.... With 6.06 all work fine! Anybody know why?
<php-freak_> lol
<php-freak_> fignew: said not directory, or file
<fignew> I'll look into it in a minute alessandro_
<php-freak_> fignew: you there man
<fignew> multitasking
<fignew> on the phone
<verzonnen> php-freak_: ls -l /dev/null /dev/dsp
<php-freak_> k
<fignew> very awkard
<fignew> no
<fignew> don't do that
<php-freak_> k
<php-freak_> whats that do
<alessandro_> fignew: I've a apple powerbook g4 but I read that the same problem have been detective by many people...
<verzonnen> lists the files
<fignew> :P
<fignew> I thought it was ln
<php-freak_> fignew: k, what should i do nw
<fignew> ls won't do anything
<verzonnen> lol
<mewshi> can someone help me with samba?
<fignew> 1 sec
<verzonnen> mewshi: sama.org has a lot of examples
<fignew> just use the KDE samba configuration tools
<dettoaltrimenti> when you start a new session that is a terminal (like ctrl alt f6) how do you get it to run the gui- windows system? I mean, what program do you run
<mewshi> but i just want to get it done
<dettoaltrimenti> I use edgy
<mewshi> not learn every damned thing about it
<fignew> php-freak_: working on a method to find out what's making the resource busy
<verzonnen> mewshi: what do you want to do ?
<fignew> mewshi: just use the KDE samba configuration tools
<verzonnen> mewshi: share files?
<php-freak_> fignew: okay cool, hopefully we get this working cause its been stressin me out :)
<mewshi> ???
<mewshi> there are kde samba config tools?
<verzonnen> mewshi: there are
<TheGateKeeper> mewshi, install samba then go to system settings --> shares and set your shares up
<mewshi> i just want to make it accessible from any comp on the network
<fignew> php-freak_: are you sure you did killall artsd
<fignew> perhaps sudo killall artsd
<TheGateKeeper> mewshi, if all you want to do is look at a windows computer from linux you can do that with konqueor, just navigate to it
<fignew> the error you gave didn't match what it should have been
<php-freak_> yes postive
<php-freak_> wait
<php-freak_> it said no process killed this time
<fignew> ok
<php-freak_> probaly cause it was already killed
<php-freak_> problay*
<fignew> try cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<fignew> again
<php-freak_> okay hold on its doing something
<fignew> you should hear static
<fignew> if you turn up the volume on the speakers
<php-freak_> when?
<fignew> the whole time
<fignew> until you press ctrl + c
<php-freak_> i don't hear static
<fignew> but it's just sitting there?
<php-freak_> yes
<php-freak_> i toggled with all the sound settings too
<fignew> is it surround sound?
<php-freak_> its a laptop, sometimes it sound like a surround sound
#kubuntu 2006-12-13
<fignew> ok
<php-freak_> fignew: now what should we do?
<delphine> hello :)
<fignew> try cat /dev/zero > /dev/dsp
<fignew> notice the zero
<fignew> should be alittle bit louder
<php-freak_> yes did it
<php-freak_> don't hear anything
<fignew> the problem is I'm doing the /dev/random and dev/zero and I can barely hear them on my headphones
<bgsteffens> How do i restart KDE please?
<graft> are your speakers on, php-freak?
<fignew> and these are really good headphones
<php-freak_> fignew: well i don't hear anything i put my ear up to the speaker
<graft> bgsteffens: ctrl-alt-backspace is the cheap way to do it, or else you can do it from the kmenu (logout)
<graft> bgsteffens: or you can do sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<bgsteffens> ok ty :)
<fignew> LOL!
<fignew> my laptop has the same soundcard
<Weam> Hi everyone, i installed kubuntu 6.06 some day ago, all went fine. Tho im getting problems with GRUB, it hangs at Loading Stage 1.5 / Hard Disk Error, and i've found out it has something to do with my S-ATA disk.. i googled some and found out i need to update my BIOS to make it work, tho i already had the latest so thats screwed.
<Weam> A guy help me install LILO instead of GRUB but i got some Fatal error cuz of raid (?) tho im not using any raid, but i guess my S-ATA controller identifys it as a raiddisk. Is there any way of making it work? Any known solutions?
<Weam> Here is a guy with the same problem, also the same motherboard as me: http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub%40gnu.org/msg10559.html
<php-freak_> fignew? are you serious
<Weam> apart from him tho i only got one s-ata disk and uses the whole thing for linux so no dualboot etc
<php-freak_> fignew: is your working?
<fignew> yes, and, my speakers don't work either... HOWEVER, when you plug in headphones, they work
<php-freak_> hmm
<php-freak_> lol what should we do I have a gateway laptop
<fignew> Mine is a sharp :P
<fignew> I like it, (laptop doesn't make sound in class!)
<fignew> Weam: Try disabling the RAID in the BIOS
<fignew> there should be an option to disable the RAID firmware
<fignew> php-freak_: have you tested the headphones?
<php-freak_> i don't have none
<fignew> !!!
<Weam> fignew aight, ill try that
<php-freak_> fignew: what about that device i disabled?
<verzonnen> mewshi: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<php-freak_> or that said it was busy?
<fignew> artsd is the KDE sound system
<fignew> sometimes it gets in the way
<php-freak_> i see
<fignew> but it'll start right back up
<php-freak_> hmm see how i can get this working
<graft> artsd should never be used
<fignew> graft: why?
<fignew> it's normally enabled by default
<lupine_85> artsd isn't much use
<graft> because the sound quality is bad, it has high CPU usage, everything that uses it can talk to ALSA directly, etc.
<fignew> I don't mind it
<graft> and everyone should have ALSA dmix plugins these days, so you don't even need it for software mixin
<mewshi> sudo smbpasswd -a system_username <- do i type this in exactly?
<php-freak_> boom
<php-freak_> its fucking working
<php-freak_> headphones, and speakers
<fignew> now?
<php-freak_> yes
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fignew> :P
<fignew> that's funny
<verzonnen> mewshi: I guess you nneed ti change the system_username
<php-freak_> disable the external amp
<fignew> under alsamix?
<php-freak_> no
<php-freak_> kmix
<fignew> :P
<php-freak_> working?
<fignew> that's why you sould always fiddle with the settings :P
<fignew> I'll try that on my laptop
<Weam> fignew; I can't do any settings in VIA SATA IDE RAID-menu (controller-device) and the only option I got in bios is to have it enabled or disabled
<fignew> aww, I dont have that option
<Weam> and ofc if i disable S-ATA controller my disk wont work
<fignew> you've tried to disable it?
<Weam> ye, just did to be on the safe side
<php-freak_> fignew: you talking to me
<fignew> could it be that the drives are plugged into the RAID SATA plugs on the motherboard?
<fignew> php-freak_: no, weam
<kkathman> php-freak_:  many of the things about which you have inquired, are in settings or discussed in the wiki.  Also several ubuntu/kubuntu forums exist on line for your utilization. Those might be good sources to go to before asking in the channel :)
<gemidjy> how to downgrade libhal1 libhal-storage1 automaticly?
<fignew> kkathman: seemed like a good question to me...?
<Weam> hm, nah i mean. i followed the motherboard manual about setting up a S-ATA disk and its in the only plug i can plug it in (yeye good english), anyway at the motherboard its plugged in at SATA 1
<fignew> what type of mobo?
<Weam> http://www.epox.nl/products/view.php?product_id=345
<marshcast> hey guys... I'm having problems with this new 'autoremove' function in apt-get
<marshcast> can anyone help me? as I understand it it should remove all dependencies that aren't used.
<fignew> not automatically
<kkathman> hehe
<fignew> hmm Weam...
<fignew> marshcast: it just tells you if they exist
<kkathman> not much is automatic - however, aptitude tries to remove package-specific dependencies
<fignew> when you run an apt-get command
<Weam> the problem i got is pretty rare as i understand, fdoving tried to help me, tried installing LILO and a bunch of other things. didnt work tho :<
<marshcast> KDE loads up loads of things I dont want - lets start, for instance , with bluetooth. I dont want any bluetooth, but how do I remove all those bluetooth libraries etc? do I have to go through it all by hand  to remove them? shouldn't autoremove do it for me? it doesn't seem top wortk for me. or am i missing something here?
<BluesKaj> "autoremove" can also do damage , if yer not careful
<jontec> ooh... I have fcgid... and I didn't even know it
<fignew> Weam: I'm still brainstorming on a possible solution
<marshcast> so how do I go about setting up a secure and fast system with kde?
<marshcast> is it possible?
<Weam> aight
<kkathman> marshcast:  some of those are kernel module that you'll need to remove that way I reckon
<marshcast> if I try to remove anything at all with adept it seems to remove the whole of kde?!?!
<fignew> marshcast: hold on
<marshcast> kkathman: all of them? if I try to autoremove kdebluetooth then it just removes that 1 app.
<fignew> K-menu --> System Settings --> advanced
<marshcast> with you, fignew
<fignew> System Services to remove non-kde related stuff
<kkathman> marshcast:  there are modules that are loaded during boot, you'll need to change that....I did this once or twice, but its been a while..so I dont want to tell you wrong
<fignew> and service manager to remove KDE related stuff
<racarr> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fignew> Weam: so GRUB has been totally removed?
<Weam> nope, grub is still the loader, fdoving said that LILO should have higher prio tho when it gets an error GRUB loads instead
<Weam> something like that
<Weam> anyway
<Weam> still got GRUB as loader
<Weam> and its still "GRUB Hard Disk Error"
<marshcast> fignew - this doesn't seem to let me remove them & all the piles of (what is in effect if i dont use it) rubbish that goes with them. my system is still full of unused stuff. do I just have to out up with that in kde?
<fignew> Weam: because even if there is a RAID controller without a RAID, it should still boot
<marshcast> that would make it a bit of a dinosaur
<marshcast> :(
<fignew> under what... Service manager?
<fignew> Weam: will memtest86 boot?
<marshcast> system services
<Weam> is that embedded with kubuntu or do i need to boot memtest with floppy etc?
<fignew> it should be an option under GRUB
<eilker> !sls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fignew> marshcast: did you click administrator mode in the bottom right?
<Weam> hm no, it dont load if so. all i get when i trying to boot my computer i get "GRUB Loading Stage 1.5" followed by "GRUB Hard Disk Error" and then it freezes
<fignew> remember, marshcast, be careful with the system services, without certain things, the system may break
<fignew> Weam: you selected Memtest?
<marshcast> fignew - I cant remove anything from systemservices though.
<fignew> did you click administrator mode in the bottom right?
<ncaller> What package should I install to get the source code to /bin/ping ?  I haven't had luck looking
<marshcast> I want shot of all bluetooth related apps. can I do this without searching out all apps and dependencies by hand one at a time?
<Weam> fignew, im sorry. i havent been having these kind of problems before when trying out linux so, how do i do that? (im a total grubnoob)
<fignew> press escape
<fignew> when GRUB first pops up
<marshcast> and yes - admin mode. but can only start/stop/restart deamons
<Weam> aight
<fignew> ncaller: iputils-ping
<fignew> marshcast: what do you have against BT?
<fignew> :P
<ncaller> it says I already have that package, but I don't see the source for it under /usr/src
<fignew> marshcast: you can edit the /etc/init.d/ files
<fignew> 1 sec ncaller
<marshcast> BT??
<kkathman> fignew:  I looked in my processes and bluetooth isnt running on my system
<kkathman> so maybe he actually specifically installed??
<DekKeD> any idea how to edit an IMG file?
<Weam> fignew; im spamming escape-button but i dont got time before it says hard disk error
<Weam> tried several times now
<Weam> >.<
<marshcast> fignew - don't think i have anything against anything (unless it's corporate - then I do tend to get a bit asrsey...)
<fignew> wait, you want it to run?
<fignew> Bluetooth that is?
<fignew> hmm
<fignew> Weam: 1 sec
<jpiccolo> has anyone seen the ADAPTEC 2610SA
<marshcast> kkathman: me? i didn't install - but it's there - i dont want it on the machine as I'm never going to use it...also - btooth is just an example - i want to strip the system of all unused services/apps AND all their deps
<fignew> ncaller: apt-get source iputils-ping
<fignew> marshcast: Debian is best for doing that
<marshcast> which is why the adept thing with 'remove one, remove all' seems a bit odd
<kkathman> marshcast:  As I said earlier, each of those are in one of the boot directories. You just need to find which ones you want to get rid of  and move them elsewhere I reckon
<marshcast> fignew: Hhhmmm.. but i a bit noob for Debian
<fignew> agreed with kkathman, look in  /etc/init.d
<marshcast> kkathman: that's the only way - - seems dangerous :/
<marshcast> fignew: kkathman, and deosn't get shot of the libraries/apps from my hdd :( - that mean it's not possible except by hand?
<kkathman> ahhh thats the directory...thanx fignew :)
<fignew> yes, but if you're careful, you won't have problems... but if you do, boot up with a liveCD, mount the HD, and fix what you messed up...
<kkathman> I had forgotten
<fignew> marshcast: the files will still be there, they just won't be run at bootup
<fignew> so all the BT stuff will still be taking up space
<fignew> but boottimes will be faster
<kkathman> marshcast:  it takes a little leg work to work through each of the modules to know which one does what, but then you simply remove that one from the directory, then the boot process doesnt process it.. its quite safe, unless you remove something you didnt want to...all you need to do is put it back tho
<fignew> Weam: Looks like it's failing before it ever gets to the point I'm thinking of
<marshcast> Hhhhmmm... was trying to get the machine sorted quick to have minimal access to things and get it into someone elses  house with just browser/openoffice & amarok. that's not going to happen with kde, is it...?
<Weam> yup, seems so
<fignew> Weam: you have a few options though, you could setup grub to boot from a floppy
<fignew> or thumbdrive (assuming the BIOS supports USB booting)
<Weam> hm
<fignew> marshcast: try Xubuntu
<fignew> still very easy to use
<ncaller> fignew: I had to install dpkg-dev as well, but that worked, awesome and thanks
<fignew> :)
<Weam> how do u mean with floppy? that i should dl like an BOOT-floppydisk for kubuntu or something? do i need it every time then etc?
<fignew> yes, you would need it everytime
<marshcast> yeah - i just come from Xubuntu. wanted to make it easy for them to use, which kde offers in a greater degree for noobs...
<marshcast> but that could be the answer, eh
<fignew> keep everything then
<fignew> just imagine if they bought a Bluetooth adaptor for their phone and it didn't work!
<Weam> think i got a floppy laying around somewhere. is it hard setting up grub to boot on it if i would choose to do it like this?
<fignew> Weam: never done it
<Weam> :<
<fignew> I know you can do it though
<fignew> there's an app called grub-floppy
<fignew> prob. makes it pretty easy!
<RealisticDragon> now thats a name that didnt get thought through :)
<fignew> :P
<Weam> guess its time to google some to check it out
<vado> Re
<fignew> Weam: I would prob. reinstall Kubuntu
<RealisticDragon> is there a kubuntu ppc (or powerbook) channel on freenode? :o
<Weam> i've reinstalled kubuntu 6.10 twice, thought it was something wrong with the iso so burned and installed kubuntu 6.06 three times
<Weam> same error every time
<Weam> even followed a pictureguide
<Weam> tho its not hard at all installing kubuntu
<Weam> i did it to be sure
<Weam> so it has nothing to do with kubuntu-install
<fignew> no
<RealisticDragon> what was the error Weam? :o
<fignew> just reinstall because you messed with lilo
<Weam> oh
<Weam> ye
<Weam> but still, need to figure out the grub-floppy thing first
<fignew> RealisticDragon: http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub%40gnu.org/msg10559.html
<fignew> that pretty much sums it up :P
<Weam> yup, kinda
<RealisticDragon> woo, thats fun :)
<fignew> BIOS RAID conflicting with GRUB, no off switch for RAID = trouble
<fignew> strange thing though is I had BIOS RAID turned on on (whee) my home computer... no problems
<RealisticDragon> the strangest things can mess stuff up
<RealisticDragon> my powerbook does suspend/resume on lid close *perfectly*... as long as it's connected to a WPA network... WEP kills it dead one time in 20... god knows whats the root cause of that
<fignew> you can fix that
<RealisticDragon> script to unload the wireless driver on suspend?
<fignew> yes
<fignew> but start with simple
<RealisticDragon> simple?
<fignew> do you have knetworkmanager installed?
<RealisticDragon> yes but it doesnt work for PPC, i need to use wifi-radar (at best, or CLI) for WEP and cli for WPA stuff
<fignew> DOH!
<RealisticDragon> its a broadcom airport card, bcm43xx drivers
<RealisticDragon> hey, at least it works :D its a disctinct improvement
<oslo> does someone here has already success to use gmailfs ??
<RealisticDragon> not tried it :) sounds interesting though, got a link?
<fignew> RealisticDragon: have you looked under /etc/network/
<fignew> ?
<RealisticDragon> ah ha, interesting - the pre-down.d (etc) stuff?
<RealisticDragon> that would probably work nicely
<RealisticDragon> does suspend automatically up/down the interface? or will i need a "disconnect from network" link on the desktop
<fignew> I have written a little script that connects/disconnects me from my school network
<ingo> ay
<fignew> with a link on my 'top
<fignew> so let's see here
<RealisticDragon> ifdown eth1 && modprobe -r bcm43xx
<RealisticDragon> :)
<fignew> bringing it up though is a bit more work
<fignew> at least for me :P
<RealisticDragon> heh
<RealisticDragon> mostly a pest with changing networks
<fignew> Hidden network, WEP (no big deal, right?... wrong: thousands of MAC addresses), and a login captive portal.
<eilker> how can i define a shortcut, to not write "sudo apt-get install" evertime ? is it possible ?
<RealisticDragon> i should probably cache some information about the network and then check on resume with iwlist eth1 scan to see whats present before bringing the network back conditionally
<ingo> eilker: alias
<eilker> !alias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ingo> define it in your bashrc
<eilker> ingo: bashrc? u mean shell scripting ?
<fignew> alias ls='ls --color=auto' <--- Enabled by default
<LjL> eilker, alias is a shell command. type "help alias"
<chupie> i got one of those free kubuntu cd's, popped it in the cdrom drive.. and when it goes to boot, i get a kernel panic..
<chupie> its version 6.06 LTS 64bit
<RealisticDragon> doesnt knetworkmanager handle that for you fignew? otherwise nm-applet will work in kde if you need it badly, or wifi-radar (which is a bit less elegant)
<RealisticDragon> chupie: how old is your machine?
<fignew> RealisticDragon: it would (and I wish it did) except, I would have to add each AP's mac address
<sithergean> us
<chupie> about a year
<RealisticDragon> do you know what kind of processor it has? you might just need a different version of the disk
<fignew> it aliases the WEP key with the AP's mac address (not SSID)
<chupie> its a Athlon 64 3000+
<fignew> what happens right before the kernel panic?
<RealisticDragon> sorry chupie, thought id start with the obvious ;) theres nothing wrong with that
<chupie> well its right at the boot screen, asking me what i want to do, i choose start.. and then it goes to load the kernel.. and then i get a screen full of crap i have no idea what it is.. and at the bottom it says kernel panic
<chupie> tried to kill init
<chupie> or something of that sort
<eilker> LjL: is it correct ?//        alias -p test=sudo apt-get install
<fignew> does shift+pageup scroll up?
<LjL> eilker: why -p?
<chupie> i dunno, i'll have to reboot and check
<RealisticDragon> did you check the CD was ok?
<chupie> no, i can also do that
<LjL> and i think you need quotation marks after the = i think, eilker
<LjL> alias test="sudo apt-get install"
<RealisticDragon> might be worth a check in case its a bad disk :o
<chupie> well i just got it and took it out of the mailing envelope
<chupie> kk
<fignew> good point RealisticDragon
<chupie> be back in a few
<thedevilsjester> Does anyone know a good way to (in C++) execute a program from within your program, not using any forks or calls that stop execution of the calling app (I need this for launching a browser from within my app)
<lupine_85> thedevilsjester: execv() ?
<thedevilsjester> doesnt work like I need it to
<thedevilsjester> with that I have to harvest zombie proccesses of the called app
<thedevilsjester> atleast in all my experiances with it
<eilker> LjL: got it, thank you
<eilker> fignew: what does this do  / ls='ls --color=auto' / ? what does it mean ? ls is ls, so why do we have color and auto etc..? what does color do ? is it for colors when we type "ls" ?
<chupie> well..
<RealisticDragon> any luck chupie?
<chupie> i get a kernel panic trying that
<RealisticDragon> the media check?
<chupie> what it says is, kernel panic - not syncing
<chupie> yeah
<jontec> hey guys... I've asked this in #rubyonrails and #apache... here we go: for fastcgi, this article tell me to add -D FASTCGI to APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2, however, I have fcgid installed... what do I add? However, I will note that these directions were written for gentoo... and I am on kubuntu and in the conf.d folder, I already have a fcgid.conf file.
<chupie> and when its doing that.. my cdrom is making a weird noise
<RealisticDragon> im going to go with a media fault then, if the drive works fine in windows :)
<chupie> not in windows
<chupie> but yeah it works fine
<fignew> I'm not sure... I typed in alias then <TAB> a few times and that popped up... I suppose it makes the file listings colorful
* eilker is so happy, found "linux timeline" 
<dettoaltrimenti> hey- I can't seem to get swf files (flash) to play in konqueror... any suggestions?
<fignew> jontec: if you're gonna run fastcgi, use lighttpd
<fignew> :P
<RealisticDragon> i dont have aa copy of the md5sum handy for the 64 bit CD im afraid to check it :/
<chupie> i've noticed this pc though is very picky on *nix's... i'm running FreeBSD atm.. which is so far the only thing i have been able to run on it
<fignew> dettoaltrimenti: do they play in firefox?
<dettoaltrimenti> fignew: no
<jontec> fignew: I'm limited... it's not my choice. I'm using apache2
<dettoaltrimenti> fignew: although I have downloaded numerous packages that claim to give flash support for mozilla
<chupie> should i try downloading the iso? and trying it?
<eilker> fignew: i see, thanx anyway
<fignew> eilker: what's linux timeline?
<fignew> chupie: yea, redownload perhaps with wget?
<RealisticDragon> if even the media check wont run i would try it chupie, it depends - maybe not if you are on dialup or metered, then id try and get someone to give you a md5sum to check the current disk against
<eilker> friends you should see this, http://linuxtoy.org/img/linux_timeline.png
<fignew> dettoaltrimenti: do you want flash 7 or flash 9 (beta)?
<eilker> fignew: see the link pls, history of linux distro's
<chupie> kk, redownload
<RealisticDragon> flash 9 works pretty well, its in non-free backports right?
<dettoaltrimenti> fignew: flash 7, if it works on youtube- that's about all I use flash for
<RealisticDragon> youtube works with 7 or 9 :)
<fignew> dettoaltrimenti: yes, 7 or 9, but most other videosites require 9 (for some odd reason)
<BluesKaj> flashn9 is buggy , had replace it with 7
<dettoaltrimenti> fignew: hell ok, 9
<RealisticDragon> they improved the video codecs in 8 i think fignew
<RealisticDragon> but there was no release 8 for linux
<chupie> also.. should i just go w/ i386
<fignew> chupie: what connection you on?
<chupie> also.. should i just go w/ i386?
<chupie> cable
<chupie> 6mbit
<larson9999> 9 + bugs = 7 + websites that don't work with 7
<RealisticDragon> chupie: i have an amd64 machine running i386 for now
* fignew runs 9... no problems
<dettoaltrimenti> I write down whenever anyone tells me how to do something, because usually linux ends up getting messed up and I have to reinstall
<larson9999> 9 + bugs > 7 + websites that don't work with 7
<RealisticDragon> it makes some things easier (for now) like browser plugins... 64bit gets easier all the time
<fignew> same, running i386 on my AMD64
<otaku-san> anyone a kxdocker user here?
<fignew> dettoaltrimenti: ok 1 sec
<chupie> i dunno.. i've just so far used 64bit on this pc, xp 64, bsd 64.. etc.. not too much of a drop in performance? if any?
<RealisticDragon> none i think
<chupie> 18 minutes to download
* chupie sits patiently
* fignew can download ubuntu images at 100mbits/s
<fignew> HAR
<chupie> lol
<chupie> that would be nice
* fignew hugs college Linux mirror
<chupie> ahh
<RealisticDragon> im in mexico at the moment... broadband here is two men shouting 0111001 at each other ;) (20k/sec on DSL)
<chupie> LMFAO
<chupie> nice...
<RealisticDragon> hence no WPA, the (monopoly) phone company supplies all the DSL routers
<RealisticDragon> anyway chupie i was planning to give 64 bit kubuntu another go at around 7.10 since my workstation will probably be happy with 6.06 until then :)
<fignew> technically everything is 100mbit for me... but no servers are fast enough :/
<chupie> ah, icic
<dettoaltrimenti> unlimited bandwidth doesn't exist!
<fignew> dettoaltrimenti: http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/article.php?story=20061031161901533
<RealisticDragon> fignew: was ever thus, even my 10mbit service at college used to overwhelm servers no problems
<jpiccolo> !software raid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about software raid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fignew> !swraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dettoaltrimenti> fignew: thanks
<jpiccolo> where would i find system requirements for software raid?
<fignew> there's one extra step though
<fignew> dettoaltrimenti: at the end, open up Konq. go to prefrences, and search for plugins
<RealisticDragon> jpiccolo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto
<eilker> hey people lets say  / alias df="sudo apt-get install" /  what happens when i write "df ":D
<RealisticDragon> oops, sorry, bad link :o
<RealisticDragon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Raid?highlight=%28raid%29
<_kuja_> eilker, exactly what you think it'd do
<fignew> it would run apt-get install :/
<fignew> :P
<eilker> _kuja_: df is another command too....will df command be lost ?
<eilker> :D
<Red-Sox> How do I make the time 12-hour?
<_kuja_> alias is temporary, it only lasts until you close the terminal.
<_kuja_> you wouldn't be able to use df until you changed it
<fignew> Red-Sox: right-click
<_kuja_> I do that with install, a command I never use .... alias install="sudo apt-get install"
<fignew> on the time
<_kuja_> Only I put it in my bash profile ...
<eilker> _kuja_: is alias temporary ?? but i need it permanantly....
<Red-Sox> fignew: uh-huh?
<eilker> _kuja_: possible ?
<_kuja_> eilker, put in your ~/.bash_profile
<fignew> 1 sec
<Jucato> er. it's recommended to put it in .bash_aliases
<Red-Sox> kk
<fignew> Date & Time format
<notech> rewrite df to an install command? how odd
<dettoaltrimenti> fignew: sorry to be a pain, but that made flash work in firefox. Can I make flash work in konqueror?
<RealisticDragon> dont suppose anyone knows how to bind (key)-left click to be right click do they? stupid powerbooks
<_kuja_> jucato, makes not a lot of differnece, but you have to switch on the use of .bash_aliases in the profile if I rmeember right
<fignew> then Times & Date
<Jucato> _kuja_: yes. but bash itself "recommends" putting in .bash_aliases,that's why it has that part
<Jucato> RealisticDragon: switch the mouse buttons?
<fignew> dettoaltrimenti: I told you :P    --- dettoaltrimenti: at the end, open up Konq. go to prefrences, and search for plugins
<eilker> jucato: where is " .bash_aliases" . i cant find its place by locate command
<RealisticDragon> Jucato: need to use the left button as well most of the time ;) but theres only one button on the machine
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> eilker: ~/.bash_aliases
<Jucato> eilker: http://www.jucato.org/blog/ubuntu-classroom-command-line-basics/ scroll down to the Aliases part
<Red-Sox> Now how do I restart the kicker?
<fignew> login
<fignew> ermm logout
<_kuja_> type in kicker and hit enter
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> Alt+F2, "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<_kuja_> if it's already running that killall kicker first
<DaveQB> Red-Sox  dcop kicker kicker restart
<dettoaltrimenti> oh sorry fignew
<DaveQB> beat me! damn
<DaveQB> :)
<Red-Sox> cool :)
<jpiccolo> RealisticDragon, thanks for the links but thats not really what i am looking for, i want to know what kind of cpu and ram requirements are needed for different raid sizes (say 2terabytes) and raid level say raid 5
<_kuja_> I swear my fingers are dyslexic anymore
<Red-Sox> thanks guys
<RealisticDragon> ah sorry jpiccolo
<jpiccolo> no prob
<fignew> jpiccolo: none really
<fignew> as long as it's not ancient
<eilker> jucato: is it correct  ~/. = /home/user/.
<fignew> it should be able to handle it
<Jucato> eilker: yes. actually you type in ~ and the system will understand it
<jpiccolo> say a 1.4 althon and 512 ram
<fignew> also, pay attention to the Filesystem, Ext3 might not be the best choice for a 2TB RAID
<fignew> no problem
<jpiccolo> would be able to handle a 6 disk raid 5 array?
<shadowmob> hello everyone
<_kuja_> hi there
<shadowmob> I am in need of some help.
<boris``> what does ubuntu mean?
<_pragma> shadowmob: how can I help you?
<goldfish> boris``: "Unable to install gentoo."
<fignew> jpiccolo: I don't see why not
<boris``> LAWLAWL
<goldfish> boris``: in african
<jpiccolo> oh ok sweet
<_pragma> goldfish: i find you offensive
<shadowmob> I just installed Kubuntu and I am trying to get it to work the way I want it to
* eilker learnt very interesting thing   ~ redirects to /home/user
<fignew> as long as you have enough plugs :P
<goldfish> _pragma: I find you black gold.
* _pragma curtseys.
<jpiccolo> yeah, well i was looking at that
<_pragma> shadowmob: HOW MAY I HELP YOU?!
<goldfish> Ah man.
<RealisticDragon> what do you need help with shadowmob? :)
<_kuja_> eilker: $HOME does too.
<goldfish> This is bad.
<shadowmob> I have an intel core duo processor and an ATI x1400
<_pragma> shadowmob: if you can't be courteous enough to provide an answer, I will refuse to help you.
<Jucato> although ~ is easier to type than $HOME :)
<shadowmob> I am trying to get it to run at full cpu frequency
<_pragma> shadowmob: i see.
<Jucato> boris``: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<shadowmob> it is only running at about half
<_pragma> shadowmob: ah, only half.  hmm.
<_pragma> shadowmob: i've had some experience with this
<RealisticDragon> the CPU should change on it's own depending on what you are doing shadowmob
<boris``> Jucato: what?! this is offensive!
<fignew> goldfish: that translation is only applicable for one dialect: more commonly ubuntu means "cant be bothered with a system that is broken half of the time"
<_pragma> RealisticDragon: leave my noob alone
<jpiccolo> fignew, i was thinking about 2 of these http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16815124020
<RealisticDragon> my laptop runs at half frequency unless im doing a lot of stuff
<goldfish> eilker: If you're using 'cd ~' , 'cd' will do the same thing.
<_pragma> shadowmob: i know how to help you
<shadowmob> Well when I am running on battery power I'd like it to run at full cpu frequency
<boris``> Jucato: that site claims to distribute "nigger porn"
<goldfish> fignew: Ignore me, that was just for boris``.
<_pragma> RealisticDragon: you're running on half frequency
<_pragma> RealisticDragon: shadowmob wants to run at full frequency
<boris``> Jucato: i am black, you are offensive!
<_pragma> RealisticDragon: i will help the noob if you will silence yourself
<_pragma> Jucato: are you offending black people?
<RealisticDragon> gtg, see you alter :
<_pragma> shadowmob: anyway, like I was saying ...
<_pragma> shadowmob: what you need to do first is ignore RealisticDragon
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-90-71-27.syrcny.fios.verizon.net]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<_pragma> shadowmob: we do this like this:  /ignore RealisticDragon
<Jucato> boris``, _pragma: prove your accusations
<shadowmob> Done
<eilker> goldfish: i knew cd ~ before, but just learnt ~ redirects to /home/user in konqueror
<fignew> jpiccolo: looks ok (I suppose)... Do note, the easiest way to install a software raid is with the Alternative Install disk!
<_pragma> shadowmob: perfect
<dettoaltrimenti> can you open .doc files in konqueror?
<jpiccolo> fignew, would it be better to install the os on the raid or have a seperate hd for the os
<Jucato> apokryphos: thanks btw :)
<jpiccolo> fignew, this is going to be just a fileserver
<fignew> dettoaltrimenti: yes, I believe you can if you install koffice...
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti: not in Konqueror, but in OpenOffice.org
<Jucato> of course, if you have KOffice/KWord install, you can "preview" them in Konqueror
<apokryphos> Jucato: np, he was being a lot worse in #suse :O
<fignew> seperate HD for OS is always best!
<Jucato> apokryphos: oh so he was spamming a lot, eh? good thing he didn't do that in #kde :P
<jpiccolo> and if the seperate hd that the os is on dies, i would beable to get my software raided file system back?
<apokryphos> it was?
<dettoaltrimenti> ok
<fignew> Jucato: with Koffice, KIO will only let you preview... not edit?
<robomoore> !pebkac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pebkac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robomoore> sure you don't >.>
<fignew> jpiccolo: yes
<Jucato> fignew: yes. read only. but it's not handled by KIO, btw
<fignew> really?
<fignew> Jucato: what handles it then?
<Jucato> KParts
<Jucato> embedded viewers are handled by KPart (except tar:/ afaik)
<fignew> jpiccolo: if this is a mission critical File Server I would get hardware RAID though
<chupie> well, time to try the new iso
<chupie> brb
<fignew> ohhh
<fignew> ok
<_kuja_> RAID and I never got along :(
<jpiccolo> fignew, well this is just going to be a fileserver to get the junk off my hd
<jpiccolo> personal use
<jpiccolo> i am building a different one for my dads shop right now, thats only going to be a raid 1 though
<fignew> wow, you have alot of junk :P
<fignew> mirroring is always good :)
<jpiccolo> i am trying to wait till the 1T drives come out so it will drive the prices down on all the others
<jpiccolo> plus i want to do it, and i want to make it worth my while
<jpiccolo> wow, gentoo takes awhile to install, well i should say compile
<jpiccolo> yeah i guess that would be about 5 levels of back up
<fignew> meh, I've tried gentoo three times... each time I tried to install... compile errors.
<robomoore> !twinview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twinview - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jpiccolo> 66 out of 360 so far
<jpiccolo> gentoo is the only one that reconigized the network card
<kilrae> ! i got beryl working
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i got beryl working - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kilrae> quiet you
<fignew> lol :P
<oslo> kilrae> welcome
<kilrae> silly bot
<kilrae> hehe, everything is wiggly
* fignew did the whold XGL / aiglx thing when it first came out
<kilrae> this is so going to improve my efficiency
<fignew> LOL!
<kilrae> i keep moving windows just for fun
<Furesho> anybody here know how to use unace? i can't seem to get the friggin command to work. i typed unace -ex filename.ace but i get a message on how to use it properly.
<kilrae> reminds me of when i got 3.1
<fignew> damnit jpiccolo, I feel like installing gentoo now
<jpiccolo> haha, sorry
<fignew> luckily for me, though, I have no computer to install it on
<jpiccolo> i have a brand new one
<_kuja_> One plus for beryl I say, is that moving windows no longer takes 50% cpu usage :)
<jpiccolo> well, new in the sense the motherboard came yesterday
<arrenlex> fignew: Life is too short to run gentoo.
<jpiccolo> and its the first micro atx board i have messed with
<deegrayve> hey yall
<fignew> lol arrenlex
<fignew> kilrae: did you use Aquamarine
<fignew> ?
<kilrae> i guess not
<kilrae> xgl and beryl
<kilrae> i've read the name, but i don't know what aquamarine is
<_kuja_> I think aquamarine is a window decorator that uses kwin-style window decorations ...... if I remember right
<fignew> yes
<Red-Sox> _OKAY_ now I need to get my songs off my iPod
<kilrae> i just got it working a few minutes ago, still using the standard decorator
<kilrae> i should to be studying for my metalogic exam on thursday
<labadli> Hi every one.
<labadli> How are u today??
<_kuja_> fignew, where would one get aquamarine anyway ... I just set up beryl a few days ago, and I miss the plastik windec already ...
<kilrae> plastik?  it's a crystal world
<jpiccolo> can amarok play a .pls
<fannagoganna> yes
<labadli> yes
<fannagoganna> amarok is pretty god-damn versatile
<labadli> can amarok play wma???
<jpiccolo> just open the address as a stream
<jpiccolo> ?
<arrenlex> The real question is, can amarok cure cancer?
<fignew> labadli: if you have the wma codec :P
<fignew> arrenlex: ear cancer, yes
<jpiccolo> oh i got it
<jpiccolo> sweet
<labadli> can i have it in internet??
<fignew> hmm?
<fignew> _kuja_: I was just wondering if you had it installed, I'm interested in it
<larson9999> if you have the cancer codec
<larson9999> i think that's closed source
<fignew> just checked, w32codecs does NOT have it :(
<fignew> ;)_
<chupie> well so far the live cd is working.. but the installation has froze @ 60% trying to load the usb storage module
<chupie> heh
<fignew> wow chupie, so it was the CD?
<fignew> chupie: do you use USB?
<chupie> only for my mouse
<chupie> which.. didn't work on boot, so i had to search for a ps/2 mouse
<chupie> hmm... i hear hard drive activity but.. its been @ 60% for a while...
<fignew> give it a few more minutes
<fignew> then reboot, and append the bootoption nousb to the boot options
<chupie> k
<chupie> kubuntu is based on debian right?
<fignew> also, try checking the virtual terminals for debug output
<fignew> yes, debian based
<chupie> yay, apt-get
<chupie> lol
<arrenlex> chupie: Or you could have just entered "apt-get" in the terminal to see what happens. =P
<fignew> :P
<madzia> yo
<fignew> yoyoyo
<arrenlex> Bling.
<madzia> :D
<chupie> ugh... gonna reboot in a few minutes
<Jucato> reboot?
<arrenlex> Jucato: You know, that thing which resets your uptime.
<chupie> currently trying to install
<Jucato> oooh... never heard of it till now. :)
* Jucato runs and  hides in a corner
<Necros> hey php-freak_
<php-freak_> necros: yes?
<Necros> did you get your setup working?
<larson9999> arrenlex: viagra?
<arrenlex> larson9999: ...where did that come from? o_O
<php-freak_> Necros: most certainly, got everthing working on Kubuntu, just working a shopping cart for a client.
<larson9999> arrenlex: resetting your uptime
<php-freak_> custom programming job, and then I need to get back to my scooter website.
<Necros> cool
<larson9999> arrenlex: wrong channel. sorry for the bad joke
<Necros> I had to go to a concert..
<php-freak_> Necros: you wouldn't know any where to find a good article writers? I need some india submitted to articles sites
<php-freak_> I'm into seo, but have too much time with what im doing now, and i need to pay someone to do my submissions for me, and directory submissions
<lrentz> What is better to use for beryl XGL or AIGLX?
<Necros> 'Fraid not
<php-freak_> hmmm
<php-freak_> You know much seo/php?
<php-freak_> sql?
<Necros> nope
<Necros> I'm a pure C++ kind of guy
<Necros> never worked with databases and the like
<novo> Anyone know how to unset my wireless channel on my card using iwconfig?  I set it to a specific channel but now I dont want it locked on a channel
<php-freak_> Necros: do it for a living?
<_kuja_> lrentz, AIGLX works very well.
<Necros> php-freak_: I sometimes contribute to various projects. I burn out when I work to long on code. I did rank first place in my state during high school....
<lrentz> What is the difference between the two?
<php-freak_> Necros: what do you do for a living them? You should at least write software, and sale it?
<Koshtan> hi wirld.. :)
<Necros> php-freak_ I'm going into the Marine Corps this summer, until then I'm just bumming around
<php-freak_> I see
<php-freak_> Necros: well Hey i need to get back to work
<php-freak_> ttyl
<_kuja_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XGL probalbly has an answer, lrentz
<arrenlex> Necros: Iraq a hot destination this time of year?
<Necros> yep
<php-freak_> getting paid 30 bucks an hour lol
<php-freak_> take it easy
<Necros> arrenlex: Eh, its alright
<lrentz> _kuja_, Thanks for the info. AIGLX works well for you.  Are you using it on a laptop?
<_kuja_> No, desktop, with the Nvidia 9631 drivers.
<Necros> Can you run AIGLX on a legacy-glx card?
<_kuja_> Which card?
<larson9999> if i run all of these fancy new graphics thingies, does it make my desktop slower?
<Necros> Riva TNT2
<_kuja_> larson9999: shouldn't, it offloads the majority of the work to the graphics card, it actually speeds things up for me :)
<larson9999> _kuja_: you're just saying that to get me to try it.
<larson9999> _kuja_: like that crack dealer on the corner always wanting to give me a freebie
<flaccid> !logitech
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logitech - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> No, I'm serious, lets say I move a window, before, CPU usage jumped to about 50% or so, not it doesn't go higher than about 5%
<MarcC> what do I do when KDE locks up? I can move my mouse but I can't use it.
<Necros> _kuja_: Do you know if a Riva TNT2 will run it?
<_kuja_> MarcC: ctrl + alt + backspace might kill X for you, or you can hope it will.
<_kuja_> Necros: not sure
<Jucato> _kuja_: it will, if the keyboard still responds
<MarcC> so there's no KDE-centric way, just killing x, eh?
<_kuja_> Jucato: which is why I said might.
<Jucato> MarcC: no. because X isn't a KDE app/server
<MarcC> ok, thanks
<MarcC> will try that :)
<MarcC> and how do I restart the kicker, btw?
<chupie> ok, try #2
<_kuja_> necros, you said the card is a legacy card, by legacy are you also meaning old? If it's underpowered your experience with it probably wouldn't be too nice anyhow.
<arrenlex> legacy:hardware::retro:fads::golden:old people
<Jucato> MarcC: Alt+F2 (or in Konsole), type in "dcop kicker kicker restart" (without the quotes)
<Necros> I mean it uses the legacy nvidia driver
<Necros> I overclocked (considerably) and it runs games like Medal of Honor smoothly. I cant imagine a window manager being that demanding
<_kuja_> I can't either
<_kuja_> I don't think the legacy nvidia drivers  have aiglx support, but you may be able to run xgl instead, but it's not as good (in my experience)
<Necros> alright
<MarcC> thanks Jucato
<Jucato> np :)
<syntaxx> is there a shortcut keys to go to the next virtual desktop?
<weswh-> firefox is a hole. i've had the same experience with it on xubuntu. i installed this system and have had it running for about 4 days...the first few my memory usage (after i got it all setup) and browsing the web with konqueror, was hanging around 250. (+/- buffers/cache). ever since i installed fox, it's been slowly creeping up, even though i haven't been opening more tabs or anything else. just had a couple of browser instances idle
<weswh-> i'm up to 376 megs used now, ff being the only thing different about what is running or in use
<weswh-> i am also using ktorrent, and i have increased the load there a bit over the past few days as well - but it didn't seem to be growing much until ff.
<chupie> well good, got it installed
<chupie> ok.. i got one problem.. what is the defualt root password..? heh
<chupie> i noticed just as it got done installing.. it never asked me for one
<NamShub> chupie: theres none
<DaveQB> chupie there's njo root account
<chupie> oh..
<DaveQB> chupie  use sudo
<chupie> well thats different
<weswh-> also, has anyone else noticed that konqueror is very slow to update it's idea of file permissions? when i chown stuff, ls -al will of course show the changes immediately. konqueror takes a certain series of closing it, doing a kdesu session, closing that, etc. before it will see the changes
<DaveQB> chupie  you can create a root account if you want or simply sydo su
<larson9999> i guess i was lagging
<weswh-> chupie - it's a security measure
<chupie> kk
<NamShub> chupie: why do you want a root account for?
<chupie> oh, i'm just used to using su
<larson9999> at first i thought i needed to set a su pw.  now i think the sudo way is better
<chupie> for apt-get etc
<NamShub> sudo -s :)
<DaveQB> weswh-  F5 seems to work for me in Konqueror
<weswh-> yeah, i prefer sudo now too. though i do sudo su - pretty often too
<weswh-> DaveQB: yeah, i guess i just figured that going up a directory, and then back in would accomplish the same thing as F5. i suppose not. some kind of cache or whatever
<larson9999> i got an offer for a permanent position... and it's for more money that i get for doing the same thing under contract.  i'm not charging enough!
<larson9999> same company, too.
<weswh-> anyone use beagle? i know a while back it wasn't entirely stable...it would be nice if they had a tool like that, that would index the entire drive - not just certain types of files. like google desktop search for windows.
<larson9999>  weswh- beagle write?
<weswh-> larson9999: eh?
<larson9999> weswh-: the program, beagle write.
<weswh-> larson9999: it's the same as beagle but more expansive?
<larson9999> weswh-: nah, just teasing.  beagle write was a program for the apple ii
<larson9999> weswh-: word processor.
<campbch> eh?
<campbch> ok, this is really screwing me up
<campbch> an array
<campbch> is a pointer
<lrentz> What would no valid open pgp data found when trying to add pgp key
<campbch> if i have an array of arrays, that is the same thing as a 2d array
<campbch> if i have an array of pointers, i should have a 2d array, without dealing too much with double pointers or 2d arrays
<campbch> now
<campbch> in memory
<campbch> i have 5 strings, all in formats[5] , and each is a char*
<campbch> i take one of those
<weswh-> larson9999: ah, never had an older apple :)
<campbch> and i can reference it like formats[1] [1]  or formats[2] [1]  etc, correct?
<Admiral_Chicago> #offtopic
<Admiral_Chicago> campbch: but you are correct
<Admiral_Chicago> err !offtopic
<campbch> hmm?
<Admiral_Chicago> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<campbch> what is
<campbch> oh
<campbch> my
<campbch> my channel changed :(
<campbch> apologies
<dettoaltrimenti> do people get paid to stay in this chatroom all the time?
<larson9999> dettoaltrimenti: yeah.  and all the girls digg them
* kkathman notes that his check seems to be a little late
<|WAL|> I'm having troubles with USB drives (CDrom/iPOD) in Kubuntu LTS.. they don't seem to be detected upon plugin
<jontec> !supercow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supercow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> !moo
<dettoaltrimenti> how do I unpack a tar.gz file?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !tar | dettoaltrimenti
<ubotu> dettoaltrimenti: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti: tar xf filename
<dettoaltrimenti> oh so ark can do it all
<dettoaltrimenti> I'll learn how to do it in the terminal later
<Admiral_Chicago> dettoaltrimenti: the terminal is a lot better than GUI
<|WAL|> I'm having troubles with USB drives (CDrom/iPOD) in Kubuntu LTS.. they don't seem to be detected upon plugin
<dettoaltrimenti> why is the terminal better
<Admiral_Chicago> most users of *nix systems will agree (after) they use the systems for a while
<Admiral_Chicago> terminal can do most anything
<Admiral_Chicago> !repeat | |WAL|
<ubotu> |WAL|: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dettoaltrimenti> why even use beryl, or xwindows then?
<LjL> i don't agree that the terminal is better. i think it's better for certain purposes, and i also think it's overused in Unix due to bad GUIs
<dettoaltrimenti> can I get onto irc chat in the terminal?
<Admiral_Chicago> dettoaltrimenti: irssi
<angasule> dettoaltrimenti: yes
<LjL> !info irssi | dettoaltrimenti
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<Necros> terminal is much faster
<Admiral_Chicago> !info w3m | dettoaltrimenti
<angasule> the terminal is different, better for some things, worse for others
<ubotu> w3m: WWW browsable pager with excellent tables/frames support. In component main, is standard. Version 0.5.1-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1036 kB, installed size 1816 kB
<dettoaltrimenti> im going to ive that a try
<angasule> for example, the terminal sucks for detail editing of an image
<angasule> but for batch processing of images it's great
<Admiral_Chicago> angasule: uhh some people swear only by vim or emacs
<flaccid> some people live in a fairy world
<angasule> for example, if you have a lot of black and white images, you can turn the white into transparent of hundreds of images with a single command (I had to do this once, actually)
<LjL> angasule: wait, if i really want *detail* editing, i find using hex codes easier than pointing my shaky mouse to the right pixel with my shaky hand :P
<flaccid> of their own
<angasule> Admiral_Chicago: I'm a vim user, actually :)
<Admiral_Chicago> hahah, that's true
<angasule> LjL: hahahaha
<angasule> I did draw a Tyrannosaurus Rex pixel by pixel, once
<Admiral_Chicago> zomglolwth
<angasule> and I would use a hex editor to create my own images when coding an image loader
<flaccid> sounds like you got way too much time on your hands :)
<angasule> but, those were just in case I ever need to use the insanity defense
<dettoalt1imenti> wow, irc on the terminal is awesome
<angasule> I was like 12 when I did the tyrannosaurus rex
<LjL> !info aview
<ubotu> aview: A high quality ASCII art image viewer and video player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0rc1-8 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<LjL> !info hasciicam
<ubotu> hasciicam: ascii for the masses. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-1.3 (edgy), package size 27 kB, installed size 124 kB
<angasule> you can play quake in ascii :)
<angasule> anyway, console != ascii
<LjL> !info overkill
<ubotu> overkill: bloody 2D action deathmatch-like game in ascii-art. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-8 (edgy), package size 323 kB, installed size 2724 kB
<angasule> in fact if the console could only do ascii, it'd suck
<angasule> utf-8 is much better :)
<angasule> !info nethack
<ubotu> Package nethack does not exist in any distro I know
<angasule> whaaaat?
<angasule> nethack is the best game in history
<flaccid> haha
<LjL> angasule: well yeah, it can only do character rendering though (unless you consider the framebuffer 'console' that is)
<angasule> LjL: ASCII is only 127 chars (well, even less)
<flaccid> !falconseye
<ubotu> falconseye: A port of NetHack using SDL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.3-16ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 812 kB, installed size 2172 kB
<VanessaE> Can someone help me here?  GIMP keeps printing this image I'm working on (a 3320x4950 slice of a PDF I loaded) in landscape mode, making it run off one edge of the page, even though I've explicitly told GIMp to use portrait mode.  Tell it to use landscape mode and it prints in portrait mode (but of course I can't use the whole page).
<LjL> !find nethack | angasule
<ubotu> Found: jnethack, nethack-common, nethack-console, nethack-el, nethack-gnome (and 4 others)
<angasule> bah, GUI for nethack is heresy
<LjL> angasule: so is ASCII for video :P
<flaccid> !nethack-qt
<ubotu> nethack-qt: Text-based/Qt overhead view D&D-style adventure game. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.3-8ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 937 kB, installed size 2092 kB
<angasule> LjL: have you tried it? :P
<LjL> angasule: i don't have to try it to know it's heresy :P
<Uni> stefan, you wouldn't happen to be the stefan who works at codesourcery would you?
<bLaZeD> how can i remove a sym link in cli...i tried to rm -rf the file and it says i cant
<angasule> LjL: set the console to green on black and watch The Matrix in ASCII, it's a religious experience, I tell you!
<LjL> angasule: i would, but i'm busy listening to a novel in morse
<flaccid> bLaZeD: what is the error?
<angasule> :P
<bLaZeD> [enemy@glass public_html] $ rm -rf etmain/
<bLaZeD> rm: cannot remove `etmain/': Not a directory
<bLaZeD> i created it with ln -s
<flaccid> bLaZeD: remove the / at the end
<flaccid> the / indicates the directory. omitting it indicates the file or symlink
<bLaZeD> omg sorry for wasting ya time
<bLaZeD> lol
<bLaZeD> :-)
<flaccid> no. that tripped me out for months because of tab complete back in the day...
<flaccid> :)
<flaccid> now i am bored
<flaccid> eating sushi
<flaccid> yay
<bLaZeD> hehe
<AlexLibman> sushi rules
<flaccid> this is really good sushi, cept they ran out of salmon rolls
<VanessaE> (just fyi, I just deleted my .gimp-2.2 directory just to make sure no settings were getting screwed up... didn't help)
<VanessaE> just tried it with another image (something from my camera)...  same problem there too.
<Admiral_Chicago> VanessaE: what did you just try?
<VanessaE> Admiral: trying to print an image with The GIMP..
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i see
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, maybe a bug report
<VanessaE> when I tell it portrait, it prints landscape, and vice-versa
<Admiral_Chicago> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> VanessaE: its either gimp, or your print server
<VanessaE> thing is, it works on my husband's box, which goes through the server also.
<flaccid> VanessaE: what is the dif between your box and your husbands then?
<VanessaE> hardware-wise, just a different video card.  Software size, not sure (both run edgy and are up to date)
<flaccid> very hard to troubleshoot
<flaccid> try using the same cupsd.conf
<VanessaE> I can print from KDE's printer setup - the test page comes out just fine
<flaccid> you could have different local print system configurations..
<VanessaE> possibly - but both machines dump to .....wait as sec
<Admiral_Chicago> my keyboard stopped responding on Dapper, any ideas? Kdm works, but nothing past it
<VanessaE> Opera's doing it too...
<VanessaE> wtf?
<_kuja_> admiral_chicago, so I'm assuming it works fine in the terminal also ... try changing the region of the keyhboard in systemsettings, if you can get there
<Admiral_Chicago> _kuja_: i'll try
<flaccid> VanessaE: it does to to the local print system first you know..
<VanessaE> yep I know..checking the settings there now.
<flaccid> Admiral_Chicago: there is some bugs on that. not sure if its the same. tried a different user or new login ?
<VanessaE> the "printer" on the local system is just a 'raw' queue, since I'm letting my server handle the grunt work
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid: different login? tty?
<flaccid> VanessaE: yes but its probably differnt cupsd.conf to your husband
<VanessaE> right
<flaccid> Admiral_Chicago: i'd adduser test then login in kdm with test. quick of seeing if the problem lies in ~/somewhere
<weswh-> i have an Athlon 2500+, should i install ardour-gtk, or ardour-gtk-i686?
<VanessaE> I might have fixed it...
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid: i'll try that next, it's on a different bok
<flaccid> ok
<VanessaE> The "margins" page in the print setup was showing a landscape image even though it was set for portrait... tried switching landscape/portrait a couple of times, left it back on portrait, hit OK, then went back in.  Now it looks right and the printout is correct.
<VanessaE> (in KDE control center : Printers -> Instances -> Settings -> Margins )
<flaccid> VanessaE: just one of those things i guess. one of those things that really gets to ya
<RoKFiT> what's going on people?
<VanessaE> yeah
<flaccid> .. if it doesn't fix heh
<VanessaE> very weird..
<Admiral_Chicago> _kuja_: nothing, flaccid will attempt you approach later
<Admiral_Chicago> gotta run
<flaccid> cya
<RoKFiT> is there a cedega installer in repos
<flaccid> cedega is not free
<flaccid> and not in repos
<RoKFiT> i know, but the .deb file is not installing for me
<Admiral_Chicago> RoKFiT: sudo dpkg -i cedega.deb
<Admiral_Chicago> that's the command
<Admiral_Chicago> afk
<flaccid> what is the error, RoKFiT?
<RoKFiT> nothing, ark just opens with nothing in it
<flaccid> have you tried installing it?
<RoKFiT> with Admiral_Chicago's method?
<Jucato> RoKFiT: don't click on it in Konqueror. right-click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install Package
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> or Jucatos
<RoKFiT> yes now it says errors were encountered when trying to install .deb something
<Jucato> Ark doesn't install .deb because it's not an installer. :)
<RoKFiT> it says errors installing
<Jucato> RoKFiT: use pastebin to show the errors
<claydoh> dang cedega needs on or more deps installed, but i can't remember which
<RoKFiT> dpkg-deb: unexpected end of file in version number in /home/brandon/Desktop/cedega-small_5.2.3_all.deb
<RoKFiT> i can't copy it
<flaccid> ark can usually open .deb packages. maybe the package is stuffed
<RoKFiT> Jucato: i can't copy the text from the install terminal
<claydoh> RoKFiT: if its highlighted, it is copied
<tato_> yes now it says errors were encountered when trying to install .deb someth
<Jucato> RoKFiT: highlight the text, then right-click Copy?
<RoKFiT> one minute
* flaccid waits to see the error
<RoKFiT> http://pastebin.ca/277341
* Jucato thinks it would be dependency errors..
<claydoh> Jucato: the installer doesn't have any right-click options
<Jucato> oh
<claydoh> but once highlighted, it is copied
<Jucato> yeah, X thingy :)
* _kuja_ agrees with jucato
<Jucato> hm.. strange error.. not very helpful
<RoKFiT> yeah i can't copy from x thingy?
<flaccid> package is most likely chopped
<claydoh> iether need python-gtk2
<RoKFiT> meaning?
<claydoh> or
<Jucato> RoKFiT: by default, when you highlight something, it's copied into X's clipboard. you can paste it normally, or press the middle mouse button to paste
<claydoh> to paste, justctrl-v after highlighting the selected text
<flaccid> meaning its corrupted, not the full thing was copied, hash doesn't match etc.
<RoKFiT> okay, thanks
<dennister> hey ppl...i really need some help tonight: can't log into x except as root
<claydoh> or possibly  python-glade
<RoKFiT> python-gtk2 installed
<flaccid> dennister: have you checked logs?
<RoKFiT> glade-1.2 or glade2?
<dennister> yes, kernel event issues, permission denied on /dev/null...host of other issues i don't know how to fix
<larson9999> bed time
<flaccid> dennister: if you create a newuser and log in with that, does it work
<claydoh> prob glade2
<_kuja_> bed time? what's that :P
<dennister> haven't tried that yet...but will...hate being in as root :(
<flaccid> yeah it sux. if the new user can log in. would be easier to migrate your profile to the new user
<flaccid> unless you wanna spend hours on it.
<dennister> i don't, but i've got to cause other two users are me and mythtv, which i just got reinstalled with new tuner
<RoKFiT> brandon@brandon-desktop, how can I rename brandon-desktop?
<dennister> nice to see u back flaccid :)
<flaccid> hehe thanks dennister. been very busy at work
<claydoh> RoKFiT: in System Settings, in the networking section
<RoKFiT> thanks
<flaccid> even though i'm at work atm heh
* AlexLibman whines that there's no Ubuntu package / EasyUbuntu installer for jedit, secondlife, tivodecode, kqemu ...
<flaccid> mythtv set up on ubuntu sux asss
<dennister> lol...i remember you got a new job; is it going well, d\ya think?
<RoKFiT> flaccid, use tvtime
<flaccid> yeah kqemu would be good Alex
<flaccid> yeah I use it RoKFiT. but would like to try mythtv coz of the hype
<flaccid> yeah no job rox
<dennister> well i did have mythtv working...then found out ir blaster on that model could never transmit, now i have a different, more powerful model
<RoKFiT> same here, i want to give it a try
<flaccid> boss aint even here atm. doing goverment client work. 'i was hacking a goverment site yesterday'
<dennister> and it was almost perfect here...till i got this x problem
<dennister> heheheh...to get paid to hack...heaven
<flaccid> i need a digital tv tuner that is linux friendly, has 2 tuners, is usb and is small. suggestions?
<RoKFiT> flaccid, doesn't ati make an external usb video card?
<dennister> well, hauppauge 150 is linux favourite...ivtv drivers, but edgy makes ivtv easy
<flaccid> RoKFiT: no idea
<flaccid> dennister: can you link me?
<Jucato> "can you link me?"
* Jucato clicks on flaccid
<flaccid> heheh
<dennister> hold on a sec
* Jucato clicks on dennister, too
<flaccid> nah hes a 403
<Jucato> lol
<dennister> http://www.hauppauge.com/
* flaccid does a sushi burp
<dennister> do NOT get the 250 or 350 models tho...make sure it's 'newer' 150 model based
<dennister> or get a tuner that's not ivtv-driver-based at all, and you'll have more choices in terms of tvapplications
<flaccid> dennister: you can't get that in usb
<dennister> e.g. xawtv, motv, tvtime, kdetv....none work with ivtv cards...usb tuners don't work well with linux period
<flaccid> oh my bqad
<flaccid> its the 150 in the usb
<flaccid> WinTV-PVR-USB2
<flaccid> http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/products/data_pvrusb2.html
<dennister> be VERRYY careful buying usb-type tuners
<dennister> do u have to have usb?
<flaccid> yeah coz i want it for mobile purposes
<dennister> oh dear...hold on
<RoKFiT> how can i install cedega?
<flaccid> why be careful
<RoKFiT> compile it?
<claydoh> RoKFiT: there are how-to's but the code you can compile does not contain all the features of the cedega binary
<flaccid> RoKFiT: read the manual
<flaccid> bbs
<claydoh> If you bought cedega, compiling the code is a step backwards in this case
<RoKFiT> yeah but the installer isn't working
<claydoh> compiling is harder
<claydoh> you should pastebin the errors given,
<claydoh> when trying to install it
<claydoh> where did you get it from?
<RoKFiT> so you're saying try to compile it and pastebin those errors?
<RoKFiT> because i just pastebined the .deb installer errors
<claydoh> no paste the errors from installing the .deb
<dennister> flaccid: this may take a while to find the list of tested cards
<RoKFiT> claydoh: http://pastebin.ca/277341
<claydoh> RoKFiT: i don't see a link to it...
<claydoh> ahh
<claydoh> bad download
<RoKFiT> it was a bad download?
<claydoh> I woulfd say so
<claydoh> whered you get it from?
<claydoh> ahh hold on
<claydoh> you need to make sure in the command you have the full name of the deb file
<dennister> flaccid: u here or away? i found something for u
<claydoh> it nedds to look likethis: 'sudo dpkg -i cedega-small_5.2.3_all.deb' or whatever the actual filename is
<Jucato> RoKFiT: sudo dpkg -i [type in a few letters of the deb file then press Tab] 
<claydoh> if it is warez version of cedega you are on your own :)
<RoKFiT> setting up cedega-small
<RoKFiT> ...  now nothing
<claydoh> itll take a sec
<RoKFiT> okay
<RoKFiT> can i lower the dpi of my mouse?
<shinobi2> anyone have kubuntu on a mac?
<dennister> flaccid: Hauppauge does make a Hauppauge WinTV Nova-T USB2 that supposedly works with mythtv..mythtv's list of supported cards is at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Video_capture_cards
<jpiccolo> gentoo still installing
<jpiccolo> arg
<Rob-West> can someone help me install vncviewer
<Rob-West> apt-get install vncviewer doesnt work
<RoKFiT> no, yeah, this cedega installer isn't installing
<RoKFiT> Jucato:
<Jucato> RoKFiT: only reason I see is that the package is corrupted
<Rob-West> !vncviewer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vncviewer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<claydoh> does it give a different error?
<RoKFiT> it says Setting up cedega-small, then goes to my regular terminal line
<RoKFiT> brandon@smith:~/Desktop$
<jpiccolo> cedega offers support
<RoKFiT> i'll try the forums
<RoKFiT> does anyone know how to change the dpi of a mouse?
<Rob-West> can someone help me install vncviewer
<RoKFiT> 2000dpi is way way way too fast
<jpiccolo> have you tried changing pointer acceration?
<RoKFiT> yes, they both are as low as they go
<claydoh> that should mean it installed if it gave no errors
<claydoh> tho it won't show up in your menu until you logout/in
<claydoh> or wait a while
<Rob-West> whats the VNC port
<claydoh> but if you type in 'cedega' in a terminal or in the Run Command dialog, it should open up
<Red-Sox> Is there a screensaver that shows me what's now playing in Amarok
<_kuja_> red -sox, I don't think so
<dennister> test
<dennister> test
<bobdediego> test
<claydoh> Red-Sox: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=46488
<claydoh> might work for you
<Rob-West> i can VNC into my little brothers PC
<Rob-West> cant*
<weswh-> i have an Athlon 2500+, should i install ardour-gtk, or ardour-gtk-i686?
<bobdediego> ardour-gtk
<bobdediego> I686 its for two cores cpu
<bobdediego> s
<dennister> could someone let flaccid know about the links/tuner info i posted for him^^?
<dennister> i gotta go reboot and see if my problem's fixed
<nixternal> anyone, at the command line (konsole) type:    grep 'model name' /proc/cpuinfo | sed -e 's/.*: //' | awk '{print $1,$3,$4}'
<nixternal> let me know what you get please
<jpiccolo> i get
<jpiccolo> AMD 64 X2
<nixternal> cat /proc/cpuinfo    <-- how about that?
<nixternal> im glad you tried that with a x2
<bobdediego> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz
<jpiccolo> you want all that?
<nixternal> thanks
<nixternal> no jpiccolo , just the model name
<nixternal> sorry, i should have said grep
<Dr_willis> Z80 X1\
<Dr_willis> :)
<jpiccolo> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+
<nixternal> rocking..thanks
<jpiccolo> np
<bobdediego> :)
<nixternal> time to get new hardware..make coding stuff easier for all platforms :)
<bobdediego> indeed
<flaccid> thanks dennister
<Red-Sox> How does one install flash for konq?
<jasey> hi there, id just like to know how one could disable icons in menus and such. thank ya in advance
<flaccid> give google a try Red-Sox
<flaccid> its just a symlink i believe
<_kuja_> jasey, right click on the kmenu icon, configure kmenu
<_kuja_> might be in there ...
<_kuja_> **menu editor
<jasey> would not that just configure the k menu
<jasey> i mean every menu
<jasey> toolbar menus, right click menu, the works
<_kuja_> Hmm, nope, it's elsewhere
<bobdediego> go to system settings
<dennister> hey ppl
<_kuja_> desktop in system settings
<bobdediego> indeed
<bobdediego> hiya dennister
<jasey> oki doki
<jasey> under behaviour?
<dennister> still can't start x, except as root in recovery mode...one problem is kernel event manager can't start at boot
<_kuja_> I'm not seeing it there either .... gah
<bobdediego> under Appearance I think
<jasey> ive looked in there
<_kuja_> right click the panel, configure panel
<dennister> nor is the system services module present in system settings...at least not for root
<Skeez187> There are a bunch of screensavers that only play when I choose the "random" option, how do I make them show upin the actual list of screensavers?
<_kuja_> it's under the panels appearance menu
<dennister> this is one helluva problem
<jasey> where, _kuja_ ??
<_kuja_> right click on the panel, configure panel, click on appearance, there should be a checkbox for showing the side image in the menu
<bobdediego> what exactly do you need to change?
<jasey> i dont care about the k menu
<jasey> im talking about icons that appear in menus, any menus
<jasey> right click menus, toolbar menus, etc etc
<bobdediego> that must be definitely on System Settings
<bobdediego> double check please
<jasey> stupid little pictures of clipboards next to Paste and stars and pieces of paper next to New and spanners next to Configure blah blah blah
<jasey> ive doubled checked that and kcontrol, no module seems to control it
<bobdediego> humm
<bobdediego> then I dunno my friend
<jasey> im thinking some obscure configuration file may control it..
<bobdediego> hhahahha
<jasey> as with everything lol
<bulwynkl> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<bobdediego> i feel ya
<_kuja_> jasey, are you sure the one I pointed you to doesn't turn that off as well? It would require an application restart to take effect if it's the one
<jasey> no, it just affects the k menu. the module is, after all, all about the panels and not the widgets
<_kuja_> Well, I really doubt we'll have any luck finding anything in system settings, it's crippled by comparison with kcontrol anyway
<jasey> i know, why we have it is beyond me
<jasey> thats why i use kcontrol anyway
<jasey> if i were to accurately describe how i want menus to look like, i would have to compare it to Windows 98/Me/2000 (whereby having icons in menus is a mortal sin)
<bulwynkl> media path question... default path for e.g. kubuntu install CD is /cdrom, I have a CDRW that seems to want to mount in /cdrw and DVDRW that wants to mount in /dvdrw.... OR
<_kuja_> Try going to appearance -> style
<jasey> tried it
<bobdediego> ...we need a handbook....or the Bible, LOL
<bulwynkl> DVDrw that mounts as /cdrom but is somewhat broken and doesn't want to recognise CDs (only DVDs) so looking in cdrom0 is not working, but cdrom1 is not the right location...
<momal> How can I force a device to become unbusy?? | umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy | It wont let me eject the cdrom. How can i force it to become unbusy.. I don't seem to have anything up using it.
<bobdediego> reboot?
<momal> without rebooting
<jasey> unmount it ?
<bobdediego> damn
<bobdediego> :(
<bobdediego> got me there
<_kuja_> sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<_kuja_> ?
<bobdediego> that should do it
<momal> still says its busy
<jasey> if not, make sure a process isnt using the disc drive
<jasey> use system guard and see what process is most likely using it
<_kuja_> sudo fuser -ck /media/cdrom0
<bobdediego> and kill it
<_kuja_> ?
<jasey> and if youre trying to unmount while the terminal's working path is /media/cdrom, theres another problem :P
<abattoir> momal: are you in /cdrom while trying to umount it?
<momal> nope
<abattoir> :P
<momal> i closed everything that seems to be using it
<abattoir>  /media/cdrom?
<momal> nope not in it
<Skeez187> There are a bunch of screensavers that only play when I choose the "random" option, how do I make them show up in the actual list of screensavers?
<momal> screw it just going to have to reboot
<bobdediego> see?, reboot....magic :)
<_kuja_> fuser usually works for killing the processes that don't want to die that are accessing the cd drive.... always did for me anyway
<jasey> Skeez187: an easy way would be to install xscreensaver which comes with a better screensaver configuration utility than kde's one... but then of course everything gets mucked up cos you have too many screensaver managers lol
<bobdediego> fuser works, ya, but that gus had something different running i think
<bobdediego> guy*
<Skeez187> Hmmm
<jasey> but yes, xscreensaver's configuration utility is just better in general to both the gnome and kde ones :)
<Skeez187> Im installing it now
<bobdediego> now, I have a question
<bobdediego> is there a theme manager for kubuntu?
<RoKFiT> i'm trying to install razertool_amd64.deb and it says Unpacking replacement razertool...  Setting up razertool... Press <enter> to exit..., I press enter and nothing happens, what should I do?
<jasey> in terms of what kind of theme?
<_kuja_> bobdiego, kcontrol -> appearance -> themes?
<jasey> lol
<Skeez187> Thanks a lot jasey, you solved my problem
<bobdediego> is not there, already checked, on Mepis there is one but on Kubuntu seems to be not there
<bobdediego> sorry for the n00b question :)
<jasey> no worries Skeez187. just for a bit of trivia, xscreensaver was the manager on ubuntu 5.10 :) why they changed is beyond my comprehension
<jasey> it should be there in kcontrol =\
<_kuja_> you are in kcontrol and not systemsettings, right?
<jasey> systemsettings is rubbish. open kmenueditor and change the command to kcontrol >_> lol
<_kuja_> Why that's not in systemsettings is beyond me, but it _is_ in kcontrol
<Skeez187> Yeah the one in Dapper doesnt even show the other 50 screensavers available
<Skeez187> They should have kept xscreensaver
<jasey> yeah they should have
<bobdediego> under Appearance I have: Colors, Fonts, GTK Styles and Fonts, Font Installer, Icons, Style and Window Decorations...missing Themes
<jasey> what we should do is put in Feisty's launchpad specs page is "get rid of that systemsettings rubbish, put kcontrol back where it belongs"
<bobdediego>  under Appearance I have: Colors, Fonts, GTK Styles and Fonts, Font Installer, Icons, Style and Window Decorations...missing Themes
<bobdediego> thats what I get from there
<jasey> unusual :S
<_kuja_> I do believe they're planning to do a _lot_ moreusability work on the currently rather unusable systemsettings
<bobdediego> they should
<jasey> systemsettings is just confusing lol. nothing is where it should be.
<bobdediego> Mepis in that matter is better
<bobdediego> but I will not wipe my HDD again , hehe
<jasey> lol
<bobdediego> lol
<_kuja_> here's what it looks like for me: http://images.xnowherex.net/screenshots/themes.jpg
<jasey> pretty
<bobdediego> is that on Kubuntu kuja?
<_kuja_> Yeah
<bobdediego> damn
<jasey> i would say it is, if hes on a kubuntu channel ^^
<bobdediego> what did u install to get that config?
<jasey> that comes as part of kubuntu-desktop
<bobdediego> LOL
<bobdediego> I know
<_kuja_> a part of kde-base at that
<jasey> oh
<bobdediego> dumb question
<jasey> lol
<jasey> brb
<jasey> gotta uninstall beryl, it keeps mucking up the konversation text buffer :(
<bobdediego> k
<jasey> oh this is nice... better :)
<_kuja_> which reminds me ... I need to get around to finding aquamarine, if it's in a usable state
<jasey> trevino's repositories have it
<malik__> !aquamarine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aquamarine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> and what line would I need to add to my sources.list for trevino's repository? what arch's does it support?
<jasey> it supports 32 bit and amd
<whisky> ?
<jasey> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb edgy beryl-svn
<bobdediego> http://bob.pcpanama.com/Fotos/snapshot4.jpg
<bobdediego> check that out
<bobdediego> that is what I get on Appearance
<jasey> use with extreme caution, aquamarine crashes more than drunk drivers on a friday night
<_kuja_> eee, I was beginning to get that impression when I googled it
<jasey> thats not kcontrol to begin with
<jasey> thats systemsettings
<bobdediego> butuuuuuuuuuum
<bobdediego> hahahahaha
<_kuja_> bobdiego: hit alt+f2, type in kcontrol, hit enter.
<jasey> click the k menu, click run command, and enter kcontrol :P
<bobdediego> ok
<jasey> ya that too lol
<bobdediego> holy command
<kkathman> kcontrol = much better :)
<bobdediego> hehehehe
<kkathman> hehe
<jasey> and if you ever feel adventurous, open the kmenu editor, and change the command for the System Settings entry from whatever it is to kcontrol ^^
<kkathman> very good idea in fact
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me change the permission of my mouse?
<bobdediego> making some changes at this moment :O
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, whatever do you mean?
<RoKFiT> i downloaded and installed razertool-gtk and it says that i may need to change the permission of the device
<jasey> tried running the program as sudo?
<_kuja_> sudo chmod (whateveryouneeditchangedto) /dev/input/mice
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: 777?
<jasey> lol
<_kuja_> that'll probably do it
<RoKFiT> i seriously don't know
<jasey> and like i say, try that tool as sudo
<jasey> often those programs urge you to change the permissions of everything when all it REALLY wants is to be run as root
<_kuja_> Be right back, I need to get myself some MD before any more blood leaks into my caffeine stream
<jasey> lol
<RoKFiT> there was an error communicating with the device: Operation not permitted   You may need to change the permissions of the device (see the README)
<bobdediego> now, this is nice
<RoKFiT> any ideas?
<jasey> have you seen the readme? lol
<_kuja_> Mmmmmm, caffeinated
<jasey> woo
<RoKFiT> how do i restart udev?
<_kuja_> sudo /etc/init.d/udev restart, probably
<RoKFiT> will that restart the computer?
<_kuja_> No
<RoKFiT> YES IT WORKED!!!!
<RoKFiT> HAHAHAH
<RoKFiT> TOO HAPPY!!!!
<RoKFiT> that was awesome!!!
<Admiral_Chicago> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_kuja_> hehehe
<Admiral_Chicago> flaccid: ping
<RoKFiT> I LOVE YOU WORLD!!!
<flaccid> hello
<flaccid> ping?
<_kuja_> yM inmd si ras.clebdm
<RoKFiT> IT'S SO SMOOTH!!!
<jasey> what is??
<RoKFiT> my razer mouse
<RoKFiT> the razer mouse
<jasey> oh :)
<RoKFiT> the DPI was way too high and i finally got the razertool-gtk working
<RoKFiT> and its sooooo smooth
<RoKFiT> i love this mouse!
<jasey> im glad you have it working how you like it :D
<wheatie> \o/
<_kuja_> I contemplated buying one of those, then I decided I wanted to save my money for something else, so I spent the extra money on a keyboard :)
<RoKFiT> thank you jasey
<ichido> hello
<jasey> no worries. if only my mouse would behave how i want it. lol.
<jasey> hi there :)
<_kuja_> helloooooooo
<RoKFiT> why would anyone even want a 2000 dpi in this day and age
<RoKFiT> its WAY too powerful
<RoKFiT> or way too high dpi
<_kuja_> super-duper precise work?
<ichido> or pro gaming
<RoKFiT> but it makes the mouse too fast
<RoKFiT> maybe in linux
<RoKFiT> i suppose for windows
<RoKFiT> but even then there were mouse flaws
<RoKFiT> like mouse wiggle
<_kuja_> @pity 7 windows
* _kuja_ yawns
<ichido> slow night uh?
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: what did you say?
<_kuja_> you betcha
<RoKFiT> yeah kinda slow
<jasey> oh dont yawn, im so tired! lol
<_kuja_> Sleep is for the weak.
<RoKFiT> vlc is kinda jacked.  i liked kaffeine, but disliked compatability
<RoKFiT> like the volume in vlc is annoying to adjust
<ichido> i use kaffeine w/ the xine backend
<jasey> vlc is an evil thing. but still. nice way to avoid downloading win32codecs.
<_kuja_> I hear VLC will be switching to QT4 :)
<jasey> oh hooray!
<ichido> nice
<jasey> better than that wxwidgets stuff lol
<RoKFiT> yeah jasey, my kaffeine just like stopped working
<jasey> i hope audacity follows suit o_o
<ichido> audacity looks so outdated
<jasey> yeah it does
<_kuja_> Apparantly they had their fill of fighting wxwidgets to get it to do what they needed it to do.
<jasey> it looks fine in Windows, but looks ugly on X
* Jucato has one less reason to use Kaffeine now...
<jasey> lol
<ichido> i haven't tried it on windows
<binary2k2> I just widh audacity used ALSA, don't care what it lookes like
<binary2k2> *wish
<bobdediego> well guy, gtg, thx for the advice, I already changed some stuff :P
<jasey> me too
<jasey> bye bye :)
<bobdediego> take care
<_kuja_> later bobdediego
<RoKFiT> uh jasey
<RoKFiT> do you know how to fix kaffeine
<jasey> if i knew what was wrong with it, yeah
<jasey> lol
<RoKFiT> for me it won't open since i installed vlc and tried to install w32codecs
<ichido> lol
<RoKFiT> it just doesn't open
<jasey> run it from konsole and see what error messages it brings
<_kuja_> try to open it in a terminal
<RoKFiT> i did, and no errors came up
<jasey> oh
<RoKFiT> yeah shitty
<_kuja_> interesting
<jasey> try sudo apt-get install --reinstall kaffeine
<kuto> hi
<ichido> but app doesn't start or it doesn't play the vids?
<jasey> i had a similar thing with amarok. a reinstall fixed it right up.
<jasey> hi huto
<jasey> kuto*
<_kuja_> in that case, sudo apt-get install --reinstall kaffeine
<ichido> hi kuto
<jasey> echo :P
<RoKFiT> and jasey do you know how to install the w32 codecs for 64
<_kuja_> they won't work, you'll need a 32-bit player
<RoKFiT> bogus
<_kuja_> Or, better, use a more up to date player (assuming all you're looking for is wmv9 playback)
<RoKFiT> so just use vlc for now?
<jasey> i think i read somewhere people usually install win32codecs in a 32 bit installion of kubuntu and chroot into that one from the 64 bit version
<_kuja_> You probably heard that a long time ago jasey, no need to resort to that now :)
<RoKFiT> jasey that sounds way too complicated
<jasey> oh yay
<jasey> it isnt that complicated really. its just a major pain in the rhetorical bum.
<RoKFiT> does it now?
<RoKFiT> not*?
<RoKFiT> hahah.
<_kuja_> one moment
<_kuja_> While I dig up one of the possibile solutions
<jasey> woo hoo
<binary2k2> chroots aren't complicated IMO, just a pain in the A$$
<RoKFiT> yeah the machine is running smooth now, just no side panel on the case!
<_kuja_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188974
<RoKFiT> do you guys use vlc?
<ichido> in the mplayer homepage you have the 64 bits of the w32codecs to download
<_kuja_> Dapper only
<_kuja_> I have VLC, that doesn't mean I actually use it.
<ichido> haven't tried them..... since I have a 32bit machine
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: what do you use?
<_kuja_> Either Kaffeine or Mplayer (any frontend will do), depending on my mood, the day of the week, which side of the bed I woke up on, and the weather.
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: and are you 32bit?
<_kuja_> No
<jasey> yeah ive got vlc, just for windows media video. otherwise, its kaffeine all the way baby (looks at libxine seductively)
<RoKFiT> do you use jasey's method of chrooting to a 32bit world
<jasey> i dont do that lol
<_kuja_> No, I haven't done that since Breezy
<RoKFiT> oh
<jasey> i just saw that on the ubuntu wiki, on the restrictedformats page
<RoKFiT> why can't kaffeine just support wmv
<_kuja_> It can
<_kuja_> it will
<RoKFiT> but why doesn't it by default
<jasey> it does ^^
<jasey> because its not a free format
<_kuja_> The version in the repositories doesn't.
<_kuja_> Microsoft Opened the specs on WMV9 because they plan on using it for something, like a DVD format or something
<RoKFiT> see but i'm new, i need something simple
<RoKFiT> install and work
<RoKFiT> that is the kubuntu "idea"
<jasey> lol
<Jucato> RoKFiT: same reason Ubuntu doesn't have MP3 enabled by default
<RoKFiT> whatever, i now know how to setup the majority of things, and i'm learning
<RoKFiT> soon i'll have it memorized
<RoKFiT> how many installs did it take you to remember simple things like how to mount a drive
<RoKFiT> and edit fstab properly
<_kuja_> As soon as the specs on WMV9 were opened, the FFMPEG devs implemented it, which means MPlayer, Xine, and others support it now.
<RoKFiT> totem-xine was perfect under gnome for me
<_kuja_> (Kaffeine uses Xine, another note, MPlayer 1.0RC1 and on has it implemented)
<Jucato> _kuja_: of course, presuming that it will be opened in a way/license that is acceptable to the devs
<jasey> kaffeine can use mplayer as well
<_kuja_> via kmplayer
<jasey> ya
<gatsby> hey guys, its Admiral_Chicago here, anyone help with wireless
<ichido> as soon as wmv9 is the standard they are going to change something so only they can use "propertary features" or whatever to screw everyone else
<RoKFiT> so the all-in-one player i should be using is...
<gatsby> the documetation isn't helping me much
<RoKFiT> or what i should be using is... with... done....
<_kuja_> ichido, but of course
<gatsby> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902&highlight=4306+ndiswrapper
<gatsby> is teh link i'm followinf
<AngryElf> hey all -- i installed libxine-extracodecs, yet still, amarok doesn't like my mp3s......do i need to install something else?
<Jucato> ok this is weird... there once was a vlc-qt package?
<jasey> wow
<_kuja_> RoKFiT ... mplayer 1.0RC1 would work ... with the KMPlayer frointend it actually wouldn't be too bad either
<_kuja_> And seeing as you can make Kaffeine use KMPlayer as a backend, you can have the best of all worlds :)
<jasey> yup
<RoKFiT> awesome
<flaccid> AngryElf: did you select the xine engine in amarok config
<RoKFiT> now how do i do that?
<gatsby> Jucato: can you help me out
<gatsby> its Admiral_Chicago
<jasey> sudo aptitude install kmplayer
<Jucato> gatsby: sorry, can't. don't know anything about wireless stuff
<Jucato> !vlc-qt hoary
<AngryElf> flaccid, default setting -- but reselected anyways
<gatsby> Jucato: this is my 1st too
<RoKFiT> now what jasey?
<ubotu> vlc-qt: Qt frontend for VLC (dummy legacy package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<malik__> AngryElf: have u installed w32codecs?
<jasey> just a tick
<flaccid> what is the error message, AngryElf?
<_kuja_> http://mplayerhq.hu download mplayer 1.0RC1 ... you'll have to compile it yourself, that is, unless you can find an up-to-date repo for it. Edgy only has version 1.0-pre8
<jasey> mp3 support isnt in win32codecs
<AngryElf> unable to load some files
<binary2k2> malik__: you don't need w32codecs for mp3
<AngryElf> malik__, mplayer plays the files fine
<malik__> okie sorry
<binary2k2> ooh, kinda jumped on you there :p
<AngryElf> sorry "some media could not be loaded (not playable)"
<jasey> okay RoKFiT, after installing kmplayer and mplayer, open kaffeine (if you can), click Settings > Player Engine > Embedded MPlayer for KDE
<malik__> amarok installs the support for mp3 by itself but some really old dodgy mp3 which were not properly made cant be plays
<flaccid> AngryElf: does playing a wav or ogg vorg file with xine engine work?
<malik__> i have same prob too...........but they are very few
<jasey> RoKFiT: did you try reinstalling kaffeine at all in this time?
<AngryElf> i actually don't have any :-/
<binary2k2> malik__: that's only on edgy tho
<flaccid> malik__: it doesn't
* AngryElf isn't kidding
<RoKFiT> jasey: yes i did and i just tried to open kaffeine, and it didn't open
<jasey> oh
<RoKFiT> is vlc messing with it?
<whisky> hi
<flaccid> AngryElf: did you search? i would just goto #amarok and get help from the experts
<Jucato> RoKFiT: and what happens if you try to run in from the command line?
<RoKFiT> nothing
<_kuja_> RoKFiT: sudo apt-get remove --purge kaffeine && sudo apt-get install kaffeine
<RoKFiT> just goes to the next line
<Jucato> nothing launches?
<whisky> kaffeine??
<jasey> yeah, try kuja's idea
<Jucato> very strange...
<jasey> purging a bad config file may be the answer
<malik__> AngryElf: are u usin edgy or?/
<jasey> also, you could try this from Konsole: kaffeine --verbose
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: done!
<RoKFiT> now what
<RoKFiT> start kaffeine
<_kuja_> yup
<AngryElf> malik__, dapper
<RoKFiT> still no-go
<_kuja_> VERY odd
<RoKFiT> yeah!
<jasey> try kaffeine --verbose in a terminal
<malik__> ooh okie.........havew u tried files tab of the amarok to make it play those file?
<jasey> it should give you debugging info when before it crashes :P
<RoKFiT> nothing happens
<_kuja_> RoKFiT: what version of KDE/Kaffeine are you using?
<RoKFiT> goes to next line
<RoKFiT> kde 3.5.5
<flaccid> brb
<RoKFiT> kaffeine i don't know
<_kuja_> on Dapper, or on Edgy?
<jasey> even with --verbose ? weird :(
<RoKFiT> Edgy
<_kuja_> weird indeed.
<RoKFiT> candidate version 0.8.2-0ubuntu2
<_kuja_> One moment while I piece somethign together
<RoKFiT> okay
<jasey> you havent got a mixed up sources.list do you
* _kuja_ has a shell script to write
<RoKFiT> i'm not sure
<malik__> AngryElf: have u tried files tab of the amarok to make it play those file?
<jasey> okay, i can safely assume no then lol
<RoKFiT> i think i may have edited sources.list though
<RoKFiT> but edited it back
<RoKFiT> i enabled one repo that didn't work then i removed the line with a text editor
<malik__> AngryElf: one more thing...........are those file present in ur collection tab in amarok?
<RoKFiT> when attempting to install that w32 support for it
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, while I'm wrting the script, can you enable the source repos in your sources.list (for  main and universe at least)
<eilker> No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled // is this normal ?
<AngryElf> oh neat -- it fixed itself all by its merry self
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: yes
<AngryElf> all while reading the news :-/
<malik__> yea sometime it does that
<AngryElf> thanx anyways! :)
<jasey> lol
<malik__> np mate
<binary2k2> eilker: what's that error from?
<jasey> xine must have just clicked, or something refreshed itself ^^
<RoKFiT> all repos are enabled
<flaccid> haha thats xine-ui for ya, AngryElf!!
<eilker> binary2k2: it is from syslog  //localhost kernel
<flaccid> heh xine-ui is so shite
<jasey> absolutely
<jasey> lol
<flaccid> actually i think i mean xinelib
<flaccid> well all of xine is wicked and then crap
<binary2k2> eilker: can you pastebin a few lines before and after it?
<binary2k2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AngryElf> while i'm here -- is there any way to have playlists stored in the database?
<flaccid> sure is
<flaccid> well yes iirc... read the amarok documentation
<flaccid> sorry AngryElf: the collection database setting is in amarok config | collection
<flaccid> sqlite, postgresl, mysql
<eilker> binary2k2: it is in fifth line http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36777/
<AngryElf> flaccid, yea, but by default that's only files, play count rating blah blah
<AngryElf> not the playlists i create
<malik__> AngryElf: try playlis tab
<RoKFiT> where is _kuja_?
<binary2k2> eilker: seems to be normal, I get that too
<_kuja_> I'm working on it >.>
<flaccid> oh, i don't think it does that yet, ask in #amarok
<eilker> binary2k2: thank you very much for your interest, do u have this too // kdm_greet[5300] : Can't open default user face
<_kuja_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<binary2k2> eilker: I don't get that error, but I do get another kdm_greet error
<eilker> binary2k2: :) i see
<binary2k2> eilker: as long as your system boot, and is working, you don't need to worry too much about the errors :p
<binary2k2> eilker: I get a strange error: "kdm_greet[18084] : Internal error: memory corruption detected" but KDM works find :p
<binary2k2> (and memtest86 says everything is fine too)
<eilker> binary2k2: i have it too:) the memory corruption
<eilker> binary2k2: it boots slow...
<jpiccolo> eww memory corruption
<_kuja_> RoKFiT: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36778/
<binary2k2> my system boots in 36 seconds, from poweron to KDM login :D
<binary2k2> and this is on a 5 year old PC
<_kuja_> not bad for an old one ... mine does it in 19s
<eilker> binary2k2: i have lamp server, ftp server, vmware server,nessus server etc, it boots nearly 90 seconds :D
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: run those commands individually?
<binary2k2> well that's why then :p
<eilker> binary2k2: ohh dhcp server too :D
<_kuja_> You could do that, or you could dump it in a text file, chmod +x the file, and run it as a script
<binary2k2> eilker: well the good thing about linux is you don't have to restart often
<eilker> binary2k2: yess that is a great thing :)
<binary2k2> the only reason I restarted last was to clean the dust out of the case :p
<jpiccolo> up 14 days
<Unknow2007> hello to all
<_kuja_> hello
<Unknow2007> where are you from Kuja?
<binary2k2> 10 days so far, average for me is about 40 days, because I get board and compile a kernal :p
<_kuja_> VA, US
<Unknow2007> ok
<jpiccolo> on your desktop pc or a server
<binary2k2> desktop
<Unknow2007> I have a question about aplication Mailer
<Unknow2007> are have a program bulk mailer for linux
<Unknow2007> ?
* _kuja_ doesn't know
<Unknow2007> ok
<RoKFiT> okay _kuja_ what do i do now with that page?
<_kuja_> With what page?
<RoKFiT> the page you sent me with all the script
<Unknow2007> and other people doesn't about?
<RoKFiT> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36778/
<RoKFiT> that one
<_kuja_> Well, as we agreed, you can either run it one command at a time, or make a shell script out of it and have it do it all for you (recommended)
<_kuja_> Mine just finished compiling :)
<RoKFiT> okay
<RoKFiT> from the "text" section
<Unknow2007> Somebody knows to say me, where I find a program that's bulk mailer?
<Unknow2007> for linux
<matthew> Unknow2007, nobody likes spam.
<_kuja_> To make it a shell script: make a new file in kate, call it script.sh, copy the text in and save it, chmod +x script.sh, bash script.sh
<binary2k2> !repeat | Unknow2007
<ubotu> Unknow2007: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Unknow2007> ok ubotu, and binary2k2
<Unknow2007> ok matthew
<matthew> Unknow2007, I'm sorry if you aren't going to send spam, but bulk mail, in my mind, is automatically spam.
<_kuja_> well, newsletters could be considered bulk ... some of them are worth my time.
<binary2k2> matthew, it could be for mailing lists
<Unknow2007> understand you matthew. Don't question about it again.
<Unknow2007> yes binary, it's mailing lists sender.
<matthew> Unknow2007, sorry, my bad.
<binary2k2> Unknow2007: you could ask in the general linux channel ##linux
<Unknow2007> yes Kuja, I think so.
<_kuja_> RoKFiT, how's that script going for you?
<Endler> I seem to have lost the icons that normally appear to the left of each shutdown option.  Buttons and text (Shutdown, reboot, etc.) are all there, but no icons on the left.
<Endler> Icons are working normally everywhere else.
<_kuja_> Endler: weird, have you done anything recently that you think might have affected it?
<Endler> Well, it's not my system.  I set it up but don't use it too often.  I did change the icon theme, but it's the same one I use on all my other machines, and icons still appear on the shutdown menus of all those machines.
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: i'm going to do it in a minute
<RoKFiT> possibly tomorrow
<RoKFiT> i'm just about to watch a football match, aka soccer
<_kuja_> endler, perhaps try changing the icon theme, take a look, then change it back?
<Endler> I'm not on that machine right now, but I'll try that.  The really funny part is that icons work 100% in every other place, and the fact that that icon set defiantly includes the icons.
<Endler> I thought maybe there was a place in kcontrol to say whether or not you want icons on the shutdown menu.  Not sure why anyone would want to turn them off just there though.
<_kuja_> Yeah .l
<_kuja_> **it's weird
<RoKFiT> yeah _kuja_ thank you for the help, i'll bbl
<Jucato> Endler: System Settings -> Appearance -> Style -> enable "Show icons on buttons" (may require a logout to take effect)
<Endler> Hmm, you'd think that would apply system-wide, not just on the shutdown menu, but maybe it is any other places just aren't using icons on the buttons.
<rocky123> hello everybody
<rocky123> can anybody help me with video4linux
<Jucato> Endler: you can check if other buttons like OK, Save, Cancel, Open, etc. have buttons on them
<Endler> Maybe I just didn't notice because it only applies to KDE apps.
<rocky123> can anybody tell me which version of video4linux is installed with the edgy kernel 2.6.10.-generic
<xsacha> anyone know if kvm (will) supports 64-bit?
<jpiccolo> do i need all the cds to install slack?
<flaccid> i gtg
<Jucato> jpiccolo: errr... wrong channel?
<Endler> Hey, It's easy to do :)
<jpiccolo> well i was just wondering
<Endler> Esp if you use Konversaton and the scroll wheel a lot.   If you dip a little too low, it scrolls the chatroom tab, lol.
<Jucato> yeah
<jpiccolo> yeah amarok and kaffiene do that all the time to me
<ichido> jpiccolo: I always used 1 cd only.. but I haven't installed one since slack 9.1
<Endler> I don't think having the scroll wheel cycle though the tabs is such a good idea.  I'll bet you can turn that off somewhere though.
<jpiccolo> ok, yeah will get cd 1 now, and other ones later if needed
<Jucato> Endler: it's the default for all of KDE
<musya> everytime i try and ssh into my machine it says connection refused, and i have ssh installed and my firewall settings are all fine what should i do? or try?
<Endler> Oh, does that behavior every come in handy in any KDE app?
<notech> is the ssh server running?
<Endler> ever
<Jucato> yes
<Endler> Which ones?
<Jucato> for me it does. Konqueror, desktop, even Konvi
<Jucato> scroll wheel to cycle
<Jucato> through stuff
<Jucato> even works on the taskbar
<DaveQB> musya nmap scan the machine to make sure port 22 is open for a start
<Endler> Seems to me it would only be handy if the tabs themselves were not visible to go direct to them.
<musya> DaveQBhow do i make sure its open? and how do i open the port?
<notech> musya: netstat -natlp | grep ssh
<Endler> May its just because I always have a zillion of everything open at the same time, and I don't want to see all the shit I'm not trying to get to fly by.
<musya> notech: it still wont ssh, i did what you said
<Endler> Might work better on more manable lists :)
<DaveQB> musya  I was suggesting scanning from an the box your trying to connect FROM, but notech's idea will work
<DaveQB> musya  what was the result ?
<notech> musya: but did the command return anything?
<musya> nope just gave me a new command line
<Jucato> Endler: that's your choice, and you can click on the tabs. but sometimes I want to browse through the tabs in succession and I don't want to have to click on each one
<notech> musya: the ssh server is not running then
<musya> uh, how do i turn it on, i just typed in ssh and i got that it was installed but how do i start it?
<notech> musya: that was run on the box you trying to ssh into, right?
<musya> yea
<binary2k2> musya: do you goe anything if you type "pidof sshd" ?
<DaveQB> notech i didnt get anything either with that command, yet I am definately ssh in on the box I tried
<notech> musya: i'm not sure of the ssh server package name for kubuntu, someone else will know
<binary2k2> I think you need sudo before netstat
<musya> binary2k2: no, just a new command line
<musya> yea i did do sudo
<Endler> I suppose it can be useful if you're actually doing it intentionally :D
<DaveQB> its installed right ?
<binary2k2> musya: try "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<musya> should i just look for a new ssh package?
<musya> ok 1 sec
<shan`> :S i screwed up
<DaveQB> it should of started if not try binary2k2's command
<shan`> lol
<notech> DaveQB: wierd, wonder why netstat didn't show it
<shan`> grub is looking at a windows install at hd0,0 which i deleted but i want it to look at another install which is at hd0,1
<DaveQB> notech  not sure, I have hardly used netstat so cant say,
<musya> binary2k2: i typed it in i got that the command was not found
<DaveQB> a command i want to learn more
<binary2k2> musya: what package did you install ?
<DaveQB> musya  "sudo ls /etc/init.d/s*"
<binary2k2> you don't nees sudo for "ls"
<DaveQB> binary2k2  you might if the dir is 600
<shan`> how do i edit grub?
<Jucato> shan`: edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<musya> DaveQB: i got this
<musya> /etc/init.d/screen    /etc/init.d/skeleton        /etc/init.d/sysklogd
<musya> /etc/init.d/sendsigs  /etc/init.d/stop-bootlogd
<musya> /etc/init.d/single    /etc/init.d/stop-readahead
<Admiral_Chicago> i set up ndiswrapper wrong
<binary2k2> DaveQB: but i know init.d isn't :p
<musya> binary2k2: no i didnt install anything
<DaveQB> shan`  sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst i think
<Admiral_Chicago> is there a way i can just remove the data associated with it without removing the packagae?
<DaveQB> musya  no ssh installed then
<Admiral_Chicago> !pante | musya
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pante - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaveQB> musya  sudo apt-get install ssh
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | musya
<ubotu> musya: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<binary2k2> musya: sudo apt-get install ssh
<binary2k2> musya: that will install ssh
<DaveQB> yeah, what i said :)
<musya> ok ill install it 1 sec, and sorry for flooding
<notech> Admiral_Chicago: 3 lines of paste is too much here? the bot does that much quite often
<DaveQB> you could of tried dpkg -l ssh musya but we have already proven its not installed
<binary2k2> ^^ I was going to say that too
<binary2k2> well dpkg -l | grep ssh
<DaveQB> just dpkg -l ssh is fine though
<Admiral_Chicago> didn't know how much you were using sorry
<Endler> Oh, btw, my shutdown hang problem turned out to be splashy using a framebuffer mode higher than the videocard supported.  Interestingly enough Kubuntu doesn't use a vga= command in grub by default.  It must try to autodetect what your card can handle and guessed wrong.
<notech> Admiral_Chicago: what is the limit for lines here?
<musya> ha! ok i installed it and it works now, sorry that was an easy one, thanks guys though
<DaveQB> noworries musya
<binary2k2> musya: no problem :D
<musya> thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> notech: no real limit, depends on the number of users, lot of activity, very few
<notech> Admiral_Chicago: ok, thanks. thought there might be a specified limit. :)
<Admiral_Chicago> nope
<xsacha> everyone here heard about kvm? anyone tried it?
<rocky123> can anybody tell me which version of video4linux is installed with the edgy kernel 2.6.10.-generic
<bgsteffens> Hello everyone, can someone tell me the easiest way to burn an image file to a disc in a fresh install of Kubuntu edgy?
<DaveQB> bgsteffens use K3B
<Endler> I think a lot of people that think they have a problem with acpi are really having a problem with splash trying to use an usupported framebuffer mode on shutdown.
<bgsteffens> DaveQB: is that prepackaged with kubuntu or do i download it?
<DaveQB> xsacha Keyboard Video Mouse ?
<DaveQB> bgsteffens  not sure. Should be in Kmenu > Multimedia
<xsacha> DaveQB: no :P the new virtualisation in kernel
<naught101> bgsteffens: open is in k3b
<naught101> open *it*
<bgsteffens> oh awesome thank you
<xsacha> DaveQB: KVM (Kernel-based Virtual Machine for Linux)
<xsacha> will be in 2.6.20
<Endler> K3B has been rock solid for me whereever I've used it.  I think it's the only burning program for either Windows or Linux that has never once created a coaster for me.
<xsacha> the backend cdrecorder created a few coasters for me :(
<binary2k2> that's the beauty of CD-RWs :p
<Endler> I think it has for me too, but not when accessed via K3B.  It might have something to do with it requesting access to run with extended privileges when you first install it.
<Admiral_Chicago> /msg Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> ##KDE 3.5.5 Repo
<Admiral_Chicago> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 edgy main
<Jucato> ?
<dettoaltrimenti> in irc, how do I get a list of all channels?
<gatsby> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<binary2k2> dettoaltrimenti: /list
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks binary2k2
<binary2k2> :)
<thoreauputic> dettoalt1imenti: be aware, the /list command will list thousands of channels
<binary2k2> konversation will warn you first
<gatsby> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<DaveQB> how does one tunnel a wget download through to their home server using ssh ?
<DaveQB> examples I have read dont work
<binary2k2> DaveQB: how about just ssh to the home server and running wget from there?
<DaveQB> but then I have to transfer again using scp
<DaveQB> 2 downloads essentially
<DaveQB> I want 1 download on the home server that dumps the file to me here, at work, in one command
<binary2k2> is the work pc running linux?
<DaveQB> a pipe might work, but I thought an ssh tunnel created here at work that I can connect to to tunnel past our firewall here
<DaveQB> cygwin
<binary2k2> ah
<DaveQB> i read ssh -D 1010 username@remoteip
<DaveQB> to create a local SOCKS proxy on port 1010 ,but connection to it with firefox fails
<DaveQB> s/connection/connecting
<binary2k2> I have no clue
<DaveQB> haha
<DaveQB> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/tag/commands/
<DaveQB> Does it work for you ?
<binary2k2> DaveQB: can't get it to work for me
<DaveQB> hmmm bugger
<binary2k2> but I do have some funkey firewall rules :p
<binary2k2> try with a high port. i.e. > 1024
<binary2k2> ports 1-1024 require root to bind
<thoreauputic> the usual socks port is 1080 if I recall correctly
<thoreauputic> not that it should matter as long as it's > 1024
<DaveQB> i'll give it a try
<eMaX> moin moin
<thoreauputic> wiki wiki !
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Endler> SSH tunneling can get confusing, but when it also works slicker than shit once you figure out a way to use it for a particular situation.   A bunch of example solutions for different scenarios in the SSH man would be a VERY welcome and useful addition.
<eMaX> why does ubuntu create a agroup with the username whenever I create a user
<Endler> So you can have groupies :)
<thoreauputic> Endler: tsocks is a nice way to socksify *everything* :)
<Jucato> eMaX: that's the standard in Linux, iirc
<thoreauputic> eMaX: that's the Debian Way (tm)
<binary2k2> eMaX: because ubuntu uses personal groups
<thoreauputic> Jucato: no, some distros use "users" etc
<eMaX> what is the reason for a group that has only one member
<Jucato> ah yeah
<binary2k2> i.e. a user has there own goup
<thoreauputic> eMaX: enables you to restrict / allow on the basis of the user group rather than a generic group
<Endler> In case you want to share files with a select members of your choosing.
<eMaX> so you say thisis now the standard linux (tm) way?
<eMaX> just that I don't recreate a "users" groupp
<binary2k2> it's the standard 'debian way (tm)'
<thoreauputic> eMaX: no, it's not standard - as I said, it comes from Debian in Ubuntu's case
<eMaX> ok. as I am now using deb/ubuntu, I'm going to adhere to that
* eMaX a.k.a. the brave guy (tm)
<thoreauputic> eMaX: you can of course create groups, add users to groups etc etc
<thoreauputic> assuming you are the admin/sudo/root user :)
<eMaX> what is the ubuntu equivalent of profile.local in SuSE
<thoreauputic> never used SuSE....
<binary2k2> maybe /etc/profile
<thoreauputic> what does profile.local do ?
<binary2k2> guess from the name
<eMaX> ok bash.bashrc seems to work
<eMaX> just for environmen settings
<thoreauputic> ah
<thoreauputic>  /etc/profile is usual - bash,bashrc would work too
<binary2k2> well all /etc/profile dose is source /etc/bash.bashrc anyway
<thoreauputic> right
<paolo> How. is it possibile to auto-mount a cd when inserted?
<paolo> Hi :). is it possibile to auto-mount a cd when inserted?
<Endler> thoreauputic, does tsocks address the encryption issue at all or do you still need to run it through a ssh tunnel
<thoreauputic> Endler: tsocks is used in conjunction with ssh ( at least, that's how I use it)
<notech> paolo: you don't mean a music cd, do you?
<Endler> Oh, OK.  I figured as much.
<paolo> notech: a data cd, no music
<Endler> I'll check it out.
<thoreauputic> Endler: once the tunnel is set up, using tsocks allows you to run commands through it
<notech> paolo: ah. i'm sure it is, other distro's can. sorry, i don't know how though. heh
<chupie> using smbmount ... how do i specify a user and password when mounting a network drive?
<paolo> :(
<paolo> (thanks, anyway)
<binary2k2> chupie: like: [service]  [mountpoint]  -o username=user,password=pass
<binary2k2> chupie: check out man smbmount
<chupie> k
<thoreauputic> Endler: for instance, ssh -NfD 1080 user@host.org ; tsocks firefox  <-- browse through an ssh tunnel with the IP address of host.org
<Endler> Do you run any remote desktop through shh.  I use krfb/krdc through an ssh tunnel and it works ok, but it sense that I have a fast cable connection and will only let me choose fast connection.  Medium and slow are grayed out.  The only problem is that cable is only fast in one direction and when you you are hampered by the slow upload speed.
<thoreauputic> Endler: check out freenx
<thoreauputic> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<binary2k2> the NoMachine server for linux is now free, so you can use that
<thoreauputic> binary2k2: permanently? Used to be just for testing....
<Endler> Sound good.  I'll give that a shot too :D.  Is it a lot more efficient about it sends over that wire than K remote desktop?
<thoreauputic> binary2k2: ah sorry i misunderstood
<thoreauputic> binary2k2: thought you meant the online test site
<thoreauputic> Endler: orders of magnitude better
<binary2k2> thoreauputic: no, the actual server you install
<thoreauputic> binary2k2: yup, as I said i misunderstood - go it now :)
<thoreauputic> *got it
<eMaX> wow. oracle works. pfffew.
<Endler> KRD keeps sending the same wallpaper image back and forth instead of caching it, for example.
<binary2k2> don't know if FreeNX is bein maintained now that the server is free
<thoreauputic> Endler: freenx doesn't do the round trip thing
<thoreauputic> Endler: try it - it rocks
<thoreauputic> or NX or whatever - as binary2k2 says, it's free
<Endler> I definitely will :)  Thanks.
<Endler> I'm glad I asked.
<thoreauputic> binary2k2: free as in Freedom or only as in Beer?
<binary2k2> beer
<thoreauputic> binary2k2: right
<binary2k2> (I think)
<binary2k2> dunno actually
<thoreauputic> binary2k2: freenx is Free
<binary2k2> I know freenx is free, the clue is in the name :p
<Endler> Goodnight everyone.
<thoreauputic> hmm #kubuntu reminds me of the way #ubuntu was in the warty/hoary era :) #ubuntu is just too big and too full of *very* new people now...
<thoreauputic> binary2k2: heh, yeah "freenx" is kind of obvious, sorry :)
<eMaX> re
<binary2k2> I used it before the nomachine server became free
<binary2k2> worked very well too, as i recall
<thoreauputic> binary2k2: yah, it did - after all I think the code is probably pretty much the same
<eMaX> I wonder why ubuntu per default enters my gateway as dns server.
<eMaX> I don't want that as it is very slow working as  a dns server
<thoreauputic> eMaX: because dhclient queries your router
<eMaX> in wlassistant I set "manually" to ip address etc. so no dhcp
<thoreauputic> eMaX: most routers can be configured to use manual dns settings
<eMaX> nevertheless dhcp is running
<eMaX> i mean dhclient
<thoreauputic> eMaX: do you have static Ips in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<thoreauputic> if you have "inet dhcp" dhcp will be used
<eMaX> when I use wlassistant to disconnect and reconnect, it sets my nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<eMaX> when I use wlassistant to disconnect and reconnect, it sets my nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<thoreauputic> eMaX: as i said, that means the dhcp server on the router is setting your DNS up - it needs to be configured at the router
<thoreauputic> i.e. your router is overwriting your /etc/resolv.conf
<eMaX> yes but you know, I now have to start wlassistant every time I want to overwrite that setting, disconnect and then reconnect.
<chupie> hmm... i could add some debian package mirrors to the apt-get mirror file couldn't i?
<thoreauputic> eMaX: have a look at the config for dhclient then - something like /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<thoreauputic> eMaX: one hackish way to stop it is to make /etc/resolv.conf not writable ( sudo chmod -w /etc/resolv.conf )
<eMaX> tn
<eMaX> x
<eMaX> re
<paolo> Hi.. I've edited fstab and changed noauto to auto for the cdrom; however it doesn't mount automatically the cdrom yet...
<KomiaPoika> paolo auto only applies at boot
<thoreauputic> paolo: wrong option
<thoreauputic> paolo: auto means 'mount this on boot" as KomiaPoika says
<paolo> i see. so, which is the correct options to auto mount a cdrom when inserted?
<thoreauputic> paolo: you aren't trying to mount an audio CD, are you ?
<paolo> no: a data cd
<thoreauputic> For KDE i don't know - in gnome it just works
<thoreauputic> paolo: the ivman package will do it, but I would have thought KDE had it built in somehow
<paolo> thoreauputic, so I have to install this package?
<thoreauputic> paolo: sorry, I only have KDE on my laptop ( currently using desktop)
<paolo> thoreauputic, I'm using icewm
<thoreauputic> paolo: ah
<thoreauputic> paolo: install ivman and read the man page then
<Jucato> paolo: this is the default line for the CD Writer on my system: /dev/hdc /media/cdrom1 udf,iso9660 user,atime,noauto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 0
<Jucato> I think pmount also handles that?
<thoreauputic> paolo: it isn't an /etc/fstab thing
<thoreauputic> Jucato: yes, but that isn't automatic - ivman is
<thoreauputic> I guess it uses pmount though
<Jucato> thoreauputic: I don't have ivman installed, but everything is automatic. maybe they replaced ivman with pmount?
<thoreauputic> paolo: auto mount is a desktop environamnet thing, so if you use another wm you need ivman
<thoreauputic> Jucato: are you running KDE?
<Jucato> yes
<thoreauputic> Jucato: that's why
<thoreauputic> Jucato: paolo is running icewm
<paolo> thoreauputic, well, more exactly i'm using rox-filer on icewm
<paolo> but i've found a tip: let's try
<thoreauputic> paolo: ivman won't pop up an icon, but it should do the mounting for you
* Jucato scratches his head...
<Jucato> you mean pmount won't work on anything but KDE?
<paolo> i'll be back soon
<thoreauputic> paolo: in rox-filer you can just go to /media and click to mount anyway
<thoreauputic> Jucato: no, I mean KDE has a fancy automount function ( that probably uses pmount as one of its backends)
<thoreauputic> Jucato: pmount will work even without X
<Jucato> meaning, he can use it with icewm too
<thoreauputic> Jucato: I use fluxbox and I run ivman in my fluxbox start script to enable usb and other automount functions
<Jucato> oh..
<Jucato> w/ or w/o pmount?
<thoreauputic> Jucato: of course - but pmount is a *command* not an automatic mounter in itself
<thoreauputic> Jucato: you are confusing two levels of functionality here
<Jucato> ah
<thoreauputic> :)
<Jucato> yep.. apparently :)
<Jucato> all I know is HAL+pmount = no worries :)
<Jucato> (talking about packages here)
<thoreauputic> as I said though, rox-filer mounts on click anyway, although ivman makes it aware of usb disks etc
<thoreauputic> ie. with ivman running, clicking on /media/usbdisk or whatever will access the device
<jakub_> what's the PAM module for preventing root from seeing network profiles? i.e. a network user logs in with a home directory mounted as /mnt/home/netuser, root doesn't have access `find /mnt/home/netuser`
<tamacracker> Guys? How come every time I watch a video online... say from Youtube, myspace, google etc... the sound and video freezes and the sound is like a broken record that keeps repeating over and over?
<eMaX> re
<reldruh> tamacracker: that sounds like a flash problem. Have you tried reinstalling it?
<tamacracker> I have not...
<reldruh> it couldn't hurt
<tamacracker> alright ill see what I can do.
<reldruh> and maybe try the updated flash 9?
<reldruh> I think it's still in beta, but it's working great for me
<thoreauputic> the beta flash player is also alsa aware, which is nice ( no fighting for the sound device)
<eMaX_> re
<eMaX_> a package tells me that libqt3-mt >= 3:3.3.7 is needed, yet 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 be installed. What can I do
<thoreauputic> eMaX: what package ?
<thoreauputic> eMaX: hello? what are you installing?
<eMaX_> ok sorry was able to solve it with --force-depends-version. needed to install tora with oracle support
<eMaX_> how can I add to LD_LIBRARY_PATH so that this is taken for each program I start from kde as a normal user?
<eMaX_> how can I exclude one given package from the update manager? I don't want to update a given package that I've installed manually and that now the packager thinks to be broken. Is there something like an ignore flag?
<Ignite_> Is it possible to upgrade to OpenOffice.org 2.1?
<Ignite_> Cleanly I mean.
<Ignite_> :)
<reldruh> Ignite_: it's probably best to wait until it gets into the repositories. I'm no expert, but I think that's the best way and it doesn't usually take long for it to get in there
<Ignite_> I was thinking because it's a minor (major.minor.micro) release it wouldn't be in the repos until feisty fawn.
<eMaX_> is there a way to exclude a package from the update manager?
<reldruh> Ignite_: I think it'll be there before then
<reldruh> is there a feature in it that you really need?
<reldruh> has anybody here played with kde4 at all?
<eMaX_> ?
<reldruh> eMaX_: I don't know if there's a way to exclude a package
<Admiral_Chicago> reldruh: i know some people that have but they are all asleep
<matthew> how can I install KDE4?
<reldruh> Admiral_Chicago: too bad. I was curious what it was like. I know the major parts of the new gui aren't really ready yet, but I was wondering what changes are already visible
<reldruh> matthew: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-3.80.2.php
<reldruh> that's a set of instructions for the latest developer snapshsot
<Admiral_Chicago> reldruh: as i understand it, a lot is under the cover stuff
<Jucato> visual changes are very, very minimal, almost not noticeable, in the latest snapshot released for Kubuntu
<reldruh> are the applications faster, though?
<reldruh> the ones that have been ported?
<Jucato> emphasis on the "developer" snapshot
<Admiral_Chicago> reldruh: i heard they are
<reldruh> mmm... good point
<Admiral_Chicago> very fast
<matthew> reldruh, thanks.
<Admiral_Chicago> anyways I have a paper
<reldruh> does phonon happen to be in a workable state? I'd love to see new sound stuff in linux
<Jucato> it's not something that users can use already, or can observe. the developer snapshots are not meant as demos but something that developers would be able to use in developing KDE4 apps
<MHK> hi all
<reldruh> impatience go the best of me
<reldruh> MHK: hi :-)
<MHK> reldruh: hi =) what's going on?
<reldruh> MHK: nothing much in here
<reldruh> we were just talking about kde4 and how it wasn't ready for people to use yet
<MHK> lol
<MHK> well, i'm really looking forward to kde crash
<reldruh> MHK: isn't that already out?
<Jucato> "not ready for user-type people to use yet"
<Jucato> developer-people can most certainly use it already...
<matthew> MHK, ok, so, what's "plasma"?
<Jucato> krash = nickname given to the developer snapshots of KDE 4 (KDE 3.80.x
<Jucato> matthew: http://plasma.kde.org
<matthew> Jucato, thank you
<reldruh> I wish those websites were kept more up to date
<gan|y|med> good morning
<MHK> well, in the end i only need two things: xine and my browser. maybe also konversation
<MHK> plasma.kde.org is... somewhat empty... no screenshots etc.
<twosouls82> imbrandon: your site is down, due to a misconfiguration; 'error id: "bad_httpd_conf"'
<Jucato> they weren't meant to contain screenshots anyway
<reldruh> MHK: not even a roadmap like on the other ones
<MHK> crap..
<Jucato> the real "action" goes behinds the scenes (at least for the other KDE4 projects)
<eMaX_> my problem is that I manually forced to install a package "tora" which requires libqt3-mt >= 3.3.7 while I have 3.3.6 installed. The package works and I want to keep it that way. yet the package manager now tells me that the package is broken and wants to "fix" it by installing the tora version from the repository that I do not want, as it does not have oracle support.
<MHK> guess, will migrate to gentoo then. everything will be faster
<bgsteffens> what is that command similar to 'sudo' but that can be run in Konsole? it starts with a k i think.. maybe 5 letters.. k____ kate /etc/....
<Jucato> if you really want to keep up to date, read mailing lists, commit-digets, dot.kde.org
<Jucato> bgsteffens: kdesu
<MHK> kdesu
<bgsteffens> tyty :)
<MHK> Jucato: i want results! =D
<Jucato> MHK: good luck. even if you use Gentoo now, you still won't have KDE 4
* MHK is happy not to have to use M$ windows
<MHK> Jucato: i know, but when it's released i think about to migrate...
<MHK> damned, my teacher is back...
<MHK> cu
<Jucato> he even got his /quit "joke"  wrong
<Jucato> Alt+Q does nothing...
<Jucato> he needs Ctrl+Q
<malik__> kedit?
<malik__> ksudo?
<Jucato> older KDE text editor. Kate is newer
<malik__> !kdsudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdsudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> malik__: he already had his answer. it's kdesu
<matthew> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<malik__> thats oki i was just tryin to find it for myself as i saw it somewhere yesterday:)
<snapy> hello I would like to know what is the KDE way to share a desktop via VNC.  Somehow it has disappeared from my KDE menu
<stamen> hi
<lupine_85> weird... I can ssh to my remote server, but trying to set up a subversion repo accessible via ssh is saying access denied (publickey authentication). Any ideas, anyone?
<stamen> a problem with edgy again
<lupine_85> erm, access denied when I svn co from the local machine
<matthew> stamen, what's up?
<stamen> it didn't activate on startup the SWAP
<stamen> and the hardware problems
<matthew> stamen, sudo swapon -a
<matthew> that should work
<stamen> and the hardware drivers I mean, soory
<stamen> ok
<matthew> the swap or the raid?
<stamen> and the LVM something
<matthew> !LVM
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<stamen> I have only SATA drive
<lupine_85> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<stamen> ok I will see now
<stamen> matthew: thanks for now
<stamen> :)
<Kabal> Hello all,
<Kabal> I'm trying to install PSP Video Converter (pspvc)
<Kabal> But when I try to install I get this.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36804/
<Kabal> who can help me? :)
<stamen> I will try the tips which you gave me
<matthew> yay!
<stamen> matthew: after doing this command sudo swapon -a will it be permanent
<stamen> not to write it again and again
<matthew> I think so. It was perm for me
<stamen> ok
<matthew> if not, you can add the command to xinitrc
<matthew> I think
<stamen> swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/a3704e1e-197b-444b-931e-e6a57aafbc91: Invalid argument
<matthew> ok, gimme a sec
<matthew> try sudo swapon /dev/device_name
<stamen> ok
<wiking_> how to configure Picasa to show images full screen, not to fit screen ( http://81.198.237.8/Screenshot.png )
<crazy_penguin> DBO: may I bother you with a question?
<matthew> stamen, did it work?
<stamen> matthew: waht I see after df -h is very strange for me
<eMaX_> re - anyone here who can help me on how to tell my package manager to ignore one given package?
<stamen> as i see on the place where should
<matthew> stamen, what does df -h do?
<stamen> it be the swap there is shm
<stamen> dev/shm
<stamen> is this somthing new?
<matthew> stamen, don't you have the swap on the physical hard drive?
<matthew> stamen, I've never heard of shm.
<stamen> I made it and it was before upgrading
<stamen> that is realy strange
<stamen> there is varlock
<stamen> varrun
<stamen> procbususb
<matthew> stamen, what is the partition no. of the swap partition?
<stamen> it didn't appear
<stamen> that is very strange for me
<stamen> and now I must fix this too :(
<matthew> stamen, try mkswap /dev/device_name
<stamen> ok
<matthew> stamen, how'd that work?
<stamen> wait
<matthew> k
<crazy_penguin> can someone tell if i need more then the recipient (the users who i want to be able to receive mail thru the server) account in the postfix chroot passwd file ?
<kraut> moin
<stamen> matthew: I made it swap again :)
<stamen> matthew: now I will try with other command
<matthew> yay! It worked?
<stamen> wait
<matthew> ok
<stamen> it works :)
<stamen> thank you very much
<matthew> stamen, very cool
<stamen> but now the problem still stay with the other partitions
<matthew> stamen, have you changed your fstab?
<stamen> no
<matthew> !pastebin | stamen
<ubotu> stamen: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<matthew> paste your fstab on pastebin
<stamen> matthew: what was the address
<stamen> matthew: for pastebin
<matthew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<matthew> paste it as stamen
<stamen> matthew: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36806/
<stamen> matthew: as I see it has modifyied itself
<stamen> matthew: there are UID
<matthew> I see, was the text "converted during upgrade to edgy" included, or did you add that yourself?
<shenmue> !lftp
<ubotu> lftp: Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP client programs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0-1 (edgy), package size 349 kB, installed size 1364 kB
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew: automatically by ubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> makes for a more robust fstab
<stamen> matthew: I think kubuntu did it
<Admiral_Chicago> don't know why
<Jucato> !UUID
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato ftw.
<Jucato> :)
<stamen> Admiral_Chicago: will work the older fstab which I have in backup
<matthew> Jucato, FTW
<matthew> for sure
<Admiral_Chicago> stamen: that's shouldn't be the problem
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the problem anyhow
<matthew> stamen, I've got no idea...anyone else know?
<Jucato> stamen: it should work, /dev or UUID
<stamen> whawt is ->Jucato, FTW
<Admiral_Chicago> For the win
<stamen> aaa
<Jucato> :P
<stamen> :)
<abattoir> Jucato FTW too
<stamen> so windows can see it?
<Jucato> lol hi abattoir!
<abattoir> hi Jucato :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ??
<Jucato> windows can't see ext3 or swap partitions
<matthew> Windows Native can't see anything but FAT, FAT 16, FAT 32, and NTFS
<matthew> I think
<snpz^wrk> is there any LiveCD available with 2.6.19 kernel included?
<Admiral_Chicago> there is a guide somewhere online
<snpz^wrk> Jucato, ext2fs
<Admiral_Chicago> snpz^wrk: maybe Feisty
<cpk1> Jucato: err yo can get windows to see ext2 so it sould be able to see ext3
<snpz^wrk> Explore2Fs
<Admiral_Chicago> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<snpz^wrk> i mean
<Jucato> snpz^wrk, cpk1: of course, but not by default
<lenscape> !aria2
<cpk1> excuse poor spelling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aria2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snpz^wrk> jup
<cpk1> keyboard acting up
<snpz^wrk> Admiral_Chicago, i will take a look
<lenscape> anyone know where I can find a .deb for this? http://aria2.sourceforge.net/
<snpz^wrk> http://tuxoblog.blogspot.com/2006/10/aria2-packages.html
<oslo> lenscape> do you have try http://dl030.filefactory.com/dl/f/657c41/b/6/h/b5b469e26a46ff3f/ i get it following the package link from your url
<matthew> good night, everyone
<lenscape> oslo: Thanks. I didn't see that link
<AnalogMan> Hello
<sercik> heila!!!
<sercik> how are you all!
<AnalogMan> Troubled
<sercik> in linux is normal
<eMaX_> ne1 knows how to exclude a package from the package database / auto update?
<sercik> only in windows all is simple but you can't do anithing!
<AnalogMan> Okay, then what can I do with my problem?
<thoreauputic> eMaX_: you can do (in terminal)  sudo aptitude hold <name-of-package> to stop it being upgraded
<bernielive> hi all
<bernielive> new to linux how do i install programs?
<thoreauputic> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<bernielive> thanks
<thoreauputic> bernielive: read that - you might also install synaptic ( it is more advanced in some ways)
<thoreauputic> !repos| bernielive
<ubotu> bernielive: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<thoreauputic> !synaptic| bernielive
<ubotu> bernielive: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<thoreauputic> bernielive: adept and synaptic do the same things really - synaptic is probably more adaptable, and the command line apt and aptitude are the back ends for both
<sercik> if you want to install program you can use apt-get install "program" if you know the name
<sercik> or you can use synaptic or adept_manager graphic interface
<bernielive> thanks serik all noted
<sercik> i Like synapticbut is not default installed on kubuntu to do that open a konsole and type sudo apt-get install synzptic
<bernielive> thanks thoreauputic
<sercik> bernielive: pm me
<thoreauputic> bernielive: no worries :)
<bernielive> pm?
<sercik> private message
<sercik> click on my name right mouse and then choose private message
<bernielive> doesn`t say pm
* Jucato notes that it is recommended that instructions/guides be given in the main channel for the benefit of everyone
<sercik> bernielive?!
<sercik> which program are you usinf? to chat?
<snpz^wrk> Konversation
<snpz^wrk> xchat
<sercik> on the left top you must see my name under #kubuntu
<sercik> excuse me snpz^wrk i talk with bernielive
<Jucato> sercik: if he's using Konversation (which is the one installed by default), it should be right-click -> Open Query
<sercik> i have already opened conversation so he must only switch window chat
<sercik> hi jucato!
<Jucato> hi
<sercik> i'm not very good with linux
<sercik> but i'd like to help for the basis
<Jucato> looks like he went afk or something
<sercik> ii want to do my part
<Jucato> that's very good :)
<Jucato> keep it up
<sercik> i have abbandoned fedora for kubuntu and for i'm in trouble for the differences :(
<sercik> for example telinit command doesn't work in kubuntu
<Jucato> don't worry. the basic differences would probably be the commands and package names. (unless you were using GNOME then)
<sercik> i'd like to start in runlevel 3 and then call runlevel 5 with startx
<Jucato> sercik: telinit is in Kubuntu
<sercik> i use kubuntu
<Jucato> ah.... runlevels... too advanced for me :)
<sercik> and the inittab configuration file?
<sercik> noooo
<sercik> in redhat there was a file in /etc called inittab
<Jucato> hm.. I forgot where inittab is.. but I think it's in here somewhere
<sercik> only need to write init 3:initdefault
<sercik> but i can't find inittab in kubuntu
<cpk1> *ubuntu doesnt use runlevels iirc
<Admiral_Chicago> cpk1: it does
<Jucato> ah I think they did away with that in Edgy?
<sercik> i don't think that don't use runlevel
<sercik> is impossible
<Jucato> sercik: edgy uses a new init system, not the old sys v init
<Admiral_Chicago> no, still do iirc. maybe because of upstart not sure
<Jucato> I do recall editing something like inittab to reduce the number of tty's... I just forgot...
<cpk1> there still is /etc/inittab
<cpk1> i *think*
<cpk1> i am running dapper though
<sercik> in the last kubuntu there is not inittab
<sercik> someone could explain me qhy in synaptic appears like no installed some kde packages?
<sercik> but i'm using kde now
<sercik> under the category kde universe?
<sercik> cai i switch to tha package to have completely support for mp3 mp4 aac in kde program?
<sercik> Admiral_Chicago please light me!!
<omgponiezlol> sercik: hello
<omgponiezlol> it is I
<sercik> | ?
<omgponiezlol> I = Admiral
<sercik> i know that you are admiral
<omgponiezlol> what can i do for you?
<sercik> what do you think abot my previous question?
<omgponiezlol> synaptic? or mp3
<sercik> i remember that in fedora there was a kde red-hat project that give the complete and official kde
<omgponiezlol> not sure about that
<omgponiezlol> !restricted | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<omgponiezlol> for mp3
<sercik> i thought that there was a similat thing in kubuntu
<sercik> i know that page!
<sercik> and i have read
<omgponiezlol> kubuntu = kde build for ubuntu
<sercik> but if i change completely kde
<Rob-West> will Kubuntu go from my S3 video to Nividia withough a problem
<omgponiezlol> Rob-West: probably
<sercik> seems that universe repository give the complete kde
<Rob-West> i dont wanna fight with Xorg
<omgponiezlol> if not, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jucato> (probably not... need to reconfigure X)
<omgponiezlol> sercik: you mean for every kde package ever?
<omgponiezlol> Jucato: X has done it for me before
<Jucato> omgponiezlol: it used a fallback driver when you switched cards?
<omgponiezlol> no it just worked, no idea how but it did...
<Jucato> what driver were you using?
<omgponiezlol> nv iirc
<Jucato> and you switched from what card to what card?
<omgponiezlol> nv to on board
<Jucato> the onboard is also nvidia, I presume?
<omgponiezlol> Jucato: can this come up some other time, unfortunetly Admiral has to get back to work
<omgponiezlol> no intel
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok sorry..
* Jucato shuts up now
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<omgponiezlol> Jucato: thanks, we can talk when it's not...
<omgponiezlol> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 13 2006, 04:41:06
<Rob-West> !time
<ubotu> time: The GNU time program for measuring cpu resource usage. In component main, is standard. Version 1.7-21 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 144 kB
* Jucato still shutting up for the meantime
<Linux-Noobi> @now zurich
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Zurich: December 13 2006, 11:41:39
<Rob-West> @now Watervliet
<Rob-West> !detroit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detroit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Rob-West> @detroit
<Rob-West> @now detroit
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Detroit: December 13 2006, 05:42:19
<Rob-West> wow
<sercik> yes admiral
<Rob-West> how can i check my CPU temps
<sercik> i'm installing everything form universe repository that regards kde!
<sercik> rob-west you can use lm-sensors
<sercik> try sudo apt-get install ksensors
<sercik> it installs lm-sensors and also a kde interface
<Rob-West> 35C works
<xsacha> hey anyone here know about restricted modules.. installing old nvidia driver or something?
<Rob-West> thats what my CPU is running at
<sercik> Good job Rob!
<rob> thanks sercik!
<digitalfreedom> i love when kopete crashes my desktop
<rob> :p
<sercik> nothing
<sercik> xsacha what do you need?
<xsacha> does restricted modules need to be uninstalled when you get a newer nvidia driver?
<digitalfreedom> i love it even better when it crashes right after a reboot and wont re open thats aswsom
<sercik> if you use alberto milone repository no
<xsacha> what about installing from nvidia site?
<sercik> because is an .deb package that will upgrade automatic with apt
<sercik> i prefer to use people repository
<sercik> you can vist alberto milone page and read which are the pro and cons
<sercik> i have done with alberto milone repository and then automatic with adept_manager the driver download and install
<sercik> if you use 64 bit:
<sercik> #Alberto Milone Driver
<sercik> deb http://www.albertomilone.com/drivers/edgy/nonlegacy/64bit binary/
<xsacha> if i (it's not me -- i dont have an nvidia card) installed the drivers from nvidia website though, would i need to uninstall restricted modules?
<sercik> add this to sources.list
<sercik> i think that it is a right think
<sercik> for sure......
<xsacha> ok thx, page not found on that link
<sercik> is not a page is the link to entry in sources.list
<xsacha> i know
<xsacha> but i cant browse it?
<sercik> no
<sercik> try to googlin for alberto milone
<xsacha> :( can usually browse them
<Jucato> hm..
<sercik> wait a minute
<Jucato> !nvidia9
<ubotu> For Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft), you can obtain the (unsupported!) 9629 version of the binary NVidia drivers by using this repository: deb http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu edgy stable
<sercik> jucato i'm italian so prefer alberto milone :)
<Jucato> sercik: I don't know who owns that one. it's just in the bot
<Jucato> (but yeah I think I'd trust tseliot's more...)
<sercik> when i download with synaptic i can't browse the web (slowly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
<sercik> jucato is there an qutomatic mode to insert jucato: like you do with sercik:
<sercik> or you must write it
<Jucato> sercik: tab completion. like in the command line
<abattoir> sercik: write Juc and hit the tab key
<abattoir> or even Ju
<sercik> great
<sercik> thank you
<sercik> Jucato: thank you
<sercik> ah! the exact page is http://albertomilone.com/driver.html
<sercik> |multimedia
<sercik> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<delphine_> hi there
<delphine_> I am struggling to use Katapult
<delphine_> but I get a funky "invalid or uninitialized input deveice 166"
<delphine_> s/deveice/device
<sercik> !aac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<revolutionstudio> hey just asking but what kind of a server is myspace?....ftp or what?
<revolutionstudio> hey just asking but what kind of a server is myspace?....ftp or what?
<Rob-West> i just cleaned up my desktop
<Rob-West> i added a second taskbar
<Rob-West> and it looks alot better
<d34l3r> hi
<MHK> re
<probZ> i got a problem
<MHK> tell us
<probZ> I need widgets
<MHK> well, me at least
<probZ> do you know what I mean
<probZ> they show CPU Load
<diomet> a
<MHK> something like superkaramba?
<probZ> inet speed
<probZ> etc
<MHK> try aero
<Jucato> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<probZ> ^^ wait
<MHK> you'll get this at kde-looks.org
<probZ> wait... going to take a look
<diomet> help
* MHK had a physics test and fucked it totaly up. why can't teacher just ask something about linux?!
<diomet> where can i find xine codecs?
<diomet> in apt-cache search
<MHK> xinehq.org
<diomet> thnq
<probZ> where to find superkaramba?
<Riddell> see RestrictedFormats
<mkay_> probZ on sourceforge
<Riddell> probZ: universe
<MHK> probZ apt-get install superkaramba
<probZ> ok ^^
<probZ> i got kubuntu edgy eft
<probZ> (6.10)
<MHK> probZ apt-get install superkaramba
<probZ> hope it's already built for edgy
<Jucato> it is
<probZ> any idea where to get apt package of xchat for edgy?
<probZ> i cant find
<MHK> damned, just try man!
<Jucato> !info superkaramba | probZ
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<probZ> i am talking bout XCHAT not superkaramba -.-
<Jucato> MHK: patience
<Riddell> probZ: it's also in universe
<MHK> probZ sorry, meant superkaramba not xchat
<Riddell> although xchat-gnome is probably in main
<Jucato> probZ: xchat is in the repositories, just like superkaramba
<MHK> Jucato messed a test
<probZ> xchat gnome is in main but not normal xchat
<probZ> that sucks >_<
<MHK> diomet: do you speak german?
<probZ> ich ja
<probZ> :>
<diomet> i`m new on kubuntu/linux and i'll apreciate a lot some help with this codecs
<probZ> :-D
<probZ> @ mhk
<diomet> MHK, no...
<MHK> diomet: damned...
<probZ> so
<mindspin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<probZ> wo liegt das nun
<probZ> in welcher kategorie @ mhk
<MHK> diomet: there is very good wiki, unfortunately in german...
<probZ> ah - dientprogramme
<probZ> ^^
<diomet> does not exist some apt-get install ?
<MHK> probZ ??
<probZ> jo
<probZ> was gibts
<diomet> i found one last night
<MHK> diomet, because some are proprietary software
<diomet> but i have reinstall the kubuntu
<diomet> and now i can`t find it
<MHK> diomet: i know that the admin will kill me, but try www.getautomatix.com
<probZ> MHK
<probZ> no update for edgy already...
<probZ> only for dapper
<probZ> ;)
<MHK> probZ hu? what are you talking about? xchat?
<probZ> no
<diomet> i found a source.list for edgy
<probZ> I am talking bout automatix
<diomet> on howtoforge.com
<MHK> diomet be carefull!!!
<probZ> it is not optimized for edgy already
<probZ> only for dapper drake
<mkay_> diometic, i have the same prob. try easyubuntu...
<MHK> probZ don't mind use 6.10
<probZ> I use 6.10 :-D
<probZ> ;>
<mkay_> i hope it will be right for edgy, cause i install it too
<MHK> probZ me2
<probZ> MHK ich kann deutsch
<probZ> nur nebenbei
<probZ> ^^
<diomet> i like 6.10
<diomet> the last ubuntu tryied was 5.10
<MHK> that sucked...
<MHK> =(
<probZ> 5.10 lol
<probZ> crappy installer....
<probZ> :-D
<mkay_> probZ dies ist ein englischsprachiger channel. bitte richte dich danach
<probZ> jop kk
<diomet> i've been searching for an os to replace windows
<diomet> and until now
<diomet> kubuntu is the best
<diomet> :)
<MHK> diomet: try MacOSX gg
<probZ> i need an overview what shows me how much RAM is used
<probZ> how mach Harddisk space etc
<probZ> I got superkaramba now
<MHK> probZ take aero
<probZ> what extensions do you recommend
<mkay_> MHK mac is cool
<mkay_> probZ superkaramba
<mkay_> or conky
<probZ> i've got superkaramba
<probZ> but it only shows "design"
<probZ> designs
<diomet> maybe, but it can be installed on a pc
<MHK> mkay_: got this crap at school... unfortunately
<diomet> :)
<probZ> but not extensions -.-
<diomet> i heard something about a pc version
<MHK> probZ: download some from www.kde-looks.org and then unpack and then click on'em
<mkay_> probZ no, it have nice sysmonitors too
* MHK is annoyed of people using not free software. Word crashed? nothing new, it did this from the first release on...
<probZ> :-D
<bezxyw> :D
<probZ> just microsoft software
<probZ> nothin more or less
<MHK> M$ u mean
<probZ> I was forced to Win XP on an 1 GHZ Machine
<probZ> to install*
<probZ> 5 mins after inet access the machine was damn slow
<probZ> and full of viruses
<probZ> >_>
<probZ> now I will install some Debian based Distribution
<diomet> a few years ago i installed a XP on a 350MHz pc
<probZ> :-)
<MHK> who looked for codecs?
<diomet> ME
<probZ> Windows ME
<probZ> :-P
<mkay_> me too, cause easyubuntu doesnt work
<MHK> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<mkay_> im installing edgy via ssh, very precious
<MHK> and for the german one: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs
<probZ> MHK
<probZ> extensions for Superkaramba?
<stamen> hi
<probZ> where 2 get from
<stamen> how to see which program uses my CPU on 100% ?
<abattoir> probZ: what sort of 'extensions' do you need?
<abattoir> stamen: try top
<probZ> well
<probZ> one that shows CPU Load
<stamen> abattoir: how
<probZ> one for RAM usage
<abattoir> stamen: 'top' in a terminal
<stamen> ok
<probZ> one for iNET Activity (in and out)
<MHK> stamen: top -d 0.5
<probZ> thats it
<abattoir> stamen: open up a terminal(konsole) type top, and press enter
<diomet> libxine-extracodecs
<diomet> that`s the codec
<diomet> now i have to find a repository
<diomet> :)
<probZ> ah and one for harddisk usage (space left / space used)
<abattoir> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<probZ> @ abattoir
<stamen> abattoir: I saw it, thanks :)
<MHK> ffmpeg (universe), libxvidcore4 (multiverse), libxine-extracodecs (multiverse), libquicktime
<MHK> that are the most important codecs
<abattoir> probZ: browse through kde-look.org or click on Get new stuff in the sk main window
<abattoir> probZ: and choose a system monitor which fits your needs
<MHK> probZ: shall i send you a copy of aero?
<MHK> abattoir: give it up...
<abattoir> MHK: give what up?
<MHK> abattoir: give it up, he wants you to do it.
<probZ> -.- foad
<abattoir> MHK: do what?
<MHK> probZ: look yourself and use your eyes. I can only recommend you something.
* abattoir is all confused now
<probZ> forget what he said
<probZ> ...
<MHK> abattoir to install the superkaramba design
<probZ> i dont need superkaramba... i had normal widgets using Gnome
<probZ> now I search some for KDE
<probZ> -.-
<probZ> thats all...
<abattoir> probZ: yeah, superkaramba is a 'widget' program
<probZ> superkaramba only shows me some designs
<probZ> i dont need designs -.-
<MHK> and then you need some widget themself
<abattoir> if you need something very simple(at least eye-candy wise) get gkrellm
<MHK> designs=widget
<abattoir> probZ: 'designs'?
<eilker> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<probZ> yeah visual designs...
<abattoir> MHK: wait a sec
<MHK> abattoir hm, also two sec... =)
<abattoir> :)
<MHK> well, these were now 45.4 sec
<eMaX_> re
<eMaX_> anyone knows what ubuntu-minimal is for and why it is being removed upon install of other packages?
<MHK> probZ http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desklets#SuperKaramba
<probZ> ?
<probZ> right
<probZ>  Imeant desklets
<probZ> not widgets ^^ sry
<MHK> probZ: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=50059&PHPSESSID=abbc07f1342c22c41bb926996c9ea576
<j03> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<MHK> probZ guess that's what you're looking for
<abattoir> probZ: try http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=50059
<probZ> yep^^
<abattoir> oh, the same stuff
<abattoir> it's by nixternal apparently :)
<probZ> I mixed up widgets / desklets
<probZ> sry!
* MHK thought that desklet=widget ... =S
<marius_> Hi, I'm running thunderbird as my mailclient and if I click on a link in an email it tries to open this with konqueror. However I'd prefer if it used firefox. I cannot find this setting in thunderbird so I'm guessing thunderbird somehow drops the request to kde and lets kde open it with the default browser. Where do I set this behaviour ?
<MHK> marius_ go to Systemsettings
<MHK> marius_ then to standard programms (or similar, got german version) and then to webbrowser and change then to firefox (got to type in)
<marius_> MHK Systemsettings/standard programs/webbrowser is already at firefox
<diomet> mkay_: i solved
<diomet> :)
<diomet> need help?
<MHK> marius_ hum, well then i don't know
<twosouls82> marius_: it might use the $BROWSER variable then
<probZ> abattoir
<probZ> how to change the KDE Theme?
<twosouls82> marius_: export it in your ~/.bashrc
<probZ> oO?
<probZ> not just the background
<eilker> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<twosouls82> probZ: try to look for yourself in Kcontrol
<twosouls82> look harder
<marius_> If I type an address in the "run command" bar in kde is in fact uses firefox. So it appears to be a thing of GTK applications maybe
<twosouls82> marius_: look at what I said, some apps (mostly gtk) use the $BROWSER environment variable to launch urls
<twosouls82> marius_: put 'export BROWSER=/usr/bin/firefox' in ~/.bashrc
<twosouls82> marius_: then relogin
<twosouls82> it might even lauch sensible-brower, that wouldn't be nice
<twosouls82> =)
<Hisfkof> hi peapole, i need install kwlan (or similar) gui for wpa_supplicant
<Hisfkof> kwlan don't work, his say "wpa_supplicant not are executing"  but wpa_supplicant daemon are working
<marius_> twosouls82: I've done something similar: in a shell : >>> export BROWSER=/usr/bin/firefox' && modzilla-thunderbird <<<  but still the same so the env setting does not seem to do the trick
<twosouls82> marius_: to determine if the sensible-browser is used; 'ln -s /usr/bin/firefox ~/bin/sensible-browser' and restart thunder, if that wasn't it, remove the symlink from your personal bin dir
<marius_> twosouls82: still konqueror... Hmm I need to work now. I'll try later. I'll just keep copying the addresses into firefox
<twosouls82> marius_: export BROWSER=/usr/bin/firefox' && modzilla-thunderbird <--- typo, missing '
<twosouls82> marius_: have a nice day at work
<marius_> twosouls82: O yea the typo was here in the chat, not in the shell of course. But thank you !
<twosouls82> :)
<probZ> found what i needed
<probZ> ...
<probZ> where can i find truecrypt... is there any official binary?
<lupine_85> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lupine_85> nope
<fildo> *gone
<Gunirus> Hi
<Gunirus> When i plug in my USB hdd, Kubuntu asks me what to do. I click "open i a new window" and the hdd will be mounted... But the owner is root
<Gunirus> how can i change that?
<digitalfreedom> i do i uninstall a tar file from cli?
<digitalfreedom> how*
<verminox_> hey any kdevelop users here?
<sercik> an antivirus for kubuntu?
<supergreg> my adept package manager just quit on me, and now it says "another process is using the packaging system db"  - how do I kill it?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | supergreg
<ubotu> supergreg: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<supergreg> thanks
<Gunirus> When i plug in my USB hdd, Kubuntu asks me what to do. I click "open i a new window" and the hdd will be mounted... But the owner is root
<Gunirus> how can i change that?
<marius_> twosouls82: If you are interested, i've found a solution to the default browser used by thunderbird: update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<twosouls82> marius_: thanks man, next time I will have that as a third option =)
<twosouls82> ;)
<twosouls82> marius_: I changes my from 'galeon' to 'konqueror', I am on kde an galeon was default  :D
<twosouls82> s/changes/changed/g
<twosouls82> s/a/an/g
* twosouls82 gets himself a new keyboard a la minute
<delphine_> ok, Katpult is driving me crazy
<delphine_> or rather, it's not driving at all :(
<stamen> how can I search in console by letter
<stamen> ls ?
<stamen> in example, I am in directory with many subdirs
<stamen> and they are starting with letters
<stamen> how can I search by letter "w"
<stamen> lets say
<stamen> to show me the folders with "w"
<eMaX_> did I say recently adept sucks....
<stamen> :)
<eMaX_> when I have a conflict, it gives me an ok button and forgets all selected packages afterwards
<stamen> eMaX_: yes I now
<stamen> :)
<stamen> know
<eMaX_> any other thing that I can use instead that would be better
<stamen> eMaX_: use apt-get
<stamen> eMaX_: for search use-> apt-cache search
<eMaX_> a little more like user interface fancy ? :)
<stamen> eMaX_: with GUI I don't know
<marius_> stamen: ls w*
<stamen> marius_: 10x
<stamen> :)
<stamen> how can I test my webcam
<stamen> does it work or not
<eMaX_> of course if I select packages manually using adept, I cannot use apt-get as the database is locked
<stamen> eMaX_: close adept
<stamen> and try gain
<stamen> again
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | eMaX_
<ubotu> eMaX_: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Jucato> delphine_: ls <letter>*, like "ls w*" to search for everything beginning with 'w' (doesn't include 'W')
<delphine_> huh?
<Jucato> er sorry
<Jucato> it was for stamen...
<delphine_> auto complete ;)
<Jucato> stamen: ls <letter>*, like "ls w*" to search for everything beginning with 'w' (doesn't include 'W')
<Jucato> delphine_: nah.. I wasn't reading properly... your nick and stamen have the same color here...
<stamen> Jucato: yes they told me :)
<stamen> Jucato: 10x
<stamen> Jucato: do you know how to test my webcam
<Jucato> nope
<stamen> Jucato: I wan't to use it ofcourse
<Jucato> I don't even have a webcam, much less know how to test it...
<stamen> Jucato: but I can't use it with skype for now
<stamen> Jucato: ok
<abattoir> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stamen> does anybody knows
<abattoir> stamen: skype for linux doesn't support video yet
<stamen> abattoir: yes I know
<stamen> :(
<stamen> thats why I install whengophone
<stamen> whengophone
<stamen> it supports
<stamen> but I can't see a preview in the settings
<stamen> of my webcam
<nuxil> how can i put a dot at the 3 number from right to left? example.. i got a string like: 123456 i want that to be 123.456 or if its 1234 i want it to be 1.234
<nuxil> how can i do it?
<Koshtan> hi all
<kruemeltee> hi Koshtan
<Koshtan> first time starting this talking from the live CD :D
<Koshtan> looks good
<fdsareqwfsdarewq> hello?
<fdsareqwfsdarewq> hi this thing is on :)
<Koshtan> first time for you to dude?
<Koshtan> :)
<fdsareqwfsdarewq> first time on irc in oh 10 years
<fdsareqwfsdarewq> never used this client before
<fdsareqwfsdarewq> the channel lists are hilarious  lilo-memorial :)
<fdsareqwfsdarewq> ciao
<Koshtan> :))
<Koshtan> is there any good pluggin for .mp3,.avi... etc. ?
<Koshtan> is there any good pluggin for .mp3,.avi... etc. ?
<Koshtan> any one...
<BluesKaj> howdy all ! :)
<Koshtan> hi
<Gunirus_> hi Koshtan
<BluesKaj> wow, quiet this morning
<Koshtan> is there any good pluggin for .mp3,.avi... etc. ? PLS
<Koshtan> this OS looks just fine :D
<crimsun_> Koshtan: for what app/usage?
<BluesKaj> can anyone decipher this message . This is the error message generated when trying to open Xawtv,...  Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct
<crimsun_> Koshtan: enable the universe and multiverse components, then install the 'libxine-extracodecs' package
<Koshtan> crimsun_:  realy dont care i just want to play them.. ex.: coffeine to play .avy and amarok .mp3
<Koshtan> ill do my best thanks...
<Koshtan> :)
<Shan`> i just connected another hdd in place of my cdrom.. now i cant see it
<master_> give it for ubuntu a filesharing program???
<Shan`> tanyone?
<Shan`> hello?
<crimsun_> Shan`: does the bios recognise it?
<Shan`> yeah
<Shan`> i mean i hope so
<Shan`> lol
<Shan`> i didnt check
<crimsun_> then check.
<Shan`> lol brb
<Koshtan> crimsun_: how do I enable the universe and multiverse components? im realy kinda new here SRY
<crimsun_> !components |Koshtan
<ubotu> Koshtan: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Koshtan> hih thanks...
<Shan`> well.. i checked and it detects it as secondary slave
<Shan`> crimsun_, ??
<master_> ubuntu sucks
<dannybuntu> lol
<BluesKaj> well, now you can deal with it Shan`, but it means you have to reset the connections for that drive to either primary or slave depending on what setup you want to have
<flo_> Anyone here who can help me with passwordless ssh ?
<Shan`> Black5un, does that mean i need to check the jumper?
<Koshtan> laters my linux friends.. crimsun_ ,thanks again!
<BluesKaj> yes. go to the makers' site for the name amd number of the drive to dee what the jumper options are, Shan`
<BluesKaj> see
<Shan`> grrrr
<Shan`> Black5un, theres no jumper in there.. os its obviously a slave rigt?
<Shan`> *sigh*
<BluesKaj> not necessarily Shan` , it depends on the maker's setup
<BluesKaj> what brand is the drive
<Shan`> its a 40 gb sAMSUNG
<BluesKaj> model ?
<Shan`> AND SORRY BOUT THE NICK BluesKaj
<Shan`> SV4012H
<Shan`> the thing is BluesKaj that i got this drive from work.. and i intend to use this as a backup disk.. but i need to first take a backup of the stuff thats on there.. it might be some imp work related shit
<hammer> sources list /etc/apt?
<Shan`> ?
<VSpike> When I insert a removable storage device and it gets mounted into /media and a link placed on the desktop, what mechanism(s) are doing that?
<Shan`> would be fun to automount all drives eh?
* dannybuntu butts in
<BluesKaj> Shan`, you can see the drive , then you have access to the data unless it's pw protected etc
<Shan`> BluesKaj, I cant mount it.. i see it as hdd but if I try to mount it it asks for a fs type which i know is ext3 cos theres another ubuntu install on it but then it says ext3 is wrong
<mindspin> VSpike do you have issues with usb devices?
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter whether it's a slave ...you van always change it
<Shan`> would reconfiguring grub see it as a bootable and give me that option?
<Schuenemann> how can I remove the java (JDK) included in kubuntu?
<eMaX_> anyone here knows how to recompile the kernel that comes with kubuntu? I'm asking as I've seen a patch that would allow me to enable my drivebay hotswap. I've not yet compiled a kernel on ubuntu (only suse), and otoh don't want to break any other things like suspend/standby which work well
<crimsun_> ...there is no JDK included with Kubuntu.
<Schuenemann> sorry, JRE
<crimsun_> meaning gcj?
<Schuenemann> yeah, gcj
<crimsun_> why remove it? do you want Sun's or IBM's instead?
<Rebecca> hi hi... how do i kill arts on the live cd.. im trying to install but arts keeps poping up "sound server fatal error; cpu overload aborting". top shows it is going crazy. killing it doesnt help because it respawns.. disabling sound in kde setup thingy doesnt help either
<Schuenemann> yes, I'll install JDK 6
<BluesKaj> Shan`, your present ubuntu is prolly ext3 as well ...some how it has to become the primary ....the best thing in my opinion is make it the primary and disconnect your present primary for now so you can access the samsung
<crimsun_> Schuenemann: you don't need to remove it; just reconfigure the Java alternative and $PATH
<Schuenemann> but there's no reason to have an older version
<Shan`> BluesKaj, makes sense.. thanx
<Shan`> bbl
<crimsun_> Schuenemann: when you remove gcj, it'll drag away a considerable portion of the infrastructure, too.
<BluesKaj> right
<Schuenemann> hmm...
<crimsun_> Rebecca: in a Konsole: grep snd_via82xx /proc/asound/modules >/dev/null 2>&1 ; echo $?
<Rebecca> the reason it's dieing is probably because it's trying to use my crappy onboard sound by default.. but i have a SBlive that i normally use.. ill fix that up when i finish the install but anyone know how to kill arts for now?
<crimsun_> Rebecca: tell me what that entire command returns
<Rebecca> crimsun_: 0
<sercik> hi rebecca!
<sercik> probably you could disable onboard audio from bios
<crimsun_> Rebecca: excellent. I fixed that several months ago. In the meantime, just set your SB Live to be the default. In that same Konsole, what's the output from ``asoundconf list'' ?
<Rebecca> sercik: um, hi
<Rebecca> V8237
<sercik> i think is the best solution if you use a live why doesn't disable audio on board?
<sercik> ciao a tutti!!!
<the_hammer> ok every sudo command i do isnt working sudo kwrite and sudo kate
<sercik> hi to the great kkathman...
<Rebecca> sercik: because right now im just trying to install it to my hdd not set it up
<the_hammer> i wanna edit my stupoid sources list
<crimsun_> Rebecca: ok, in the same Konsole: echo options snd-via82xx dxs_support=2 |sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Schuenemann> the_hammer: it's kdesu
<crimsun_> Rebecca: wait, you haven't finished installing it yet?
<Schuenemann> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<the_hammer> thanks guys
<Rebecca> crimsun_: nope. read what i have said and that's evident
<Rebecca> crimsun_: i just dont want the install to be messed up by arts consuming 99% cpu while im doing it
<crimsun_> Rebecca: (no, it's not evident, because the installer could have begun already, which changes the approach)
<crimsun_> Rebecca: you can disable the sound server in System Settings
<Rebecca> crimsun_: like i said... i did already....
<VSpike> mindspin: sorry.. had to attend to a crying baby suddenly.  Not exactly.  Mostly curiosity.  Also that something has created a whole load of directories in my /media folder called usb, usb0, usb1 ... usb7 and I'm curious why
<Rebecca> what is spawning arts? i just want to kill the damn thing while i install
<crimsun_> Rebecca: kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*) && sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd|awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-via82xx dxs_support=2
<mindspin> I asked because there is a bug relating t hal (which is doing the handling of usb devices, and other things)
<Rebecca> crimsun_: sweet. i think that did it... so far :)
<Rebecca> crimsun_: thanks :)
<VSpike> mindspin: I assumed it was to do with the 3 port hub / cardreader that I plugged in.  Yet, when I plug a card into that device, it gets mounted as /media/usbdisk
<mindspin> so you seem not affected by that bug
<VSpike> mindspin: what are the symptoms?
<mindspin> usb devices are no more recognized by plugging them in and you'll have to fiddle around with fstab or "downgrading" hal
* dannybuntu waves hello at every1
<ncaller> gnome-terminal has a way to enlarge the window and font while keeping the lines 80x25 constant. using (Ctrl Shift +).  In Konsole I know you can drag the window larger and choose a larger font size but is there a way to increase it and keep the aspect or lines the same? (80x24) in this case?
* dannybuntu asks if anyone could help with figuring out which software is best for nokia mobile phone
<VSpike> well, I have one device which used to be recognised when I plugged it into that 3 port hub, and now isnt unless I plug it into the PC itself.
<Alter-Ego> i am getting no sound from you tube videos
<vyoman> what is the linux way of windows ipconfig /flushDNS?
<ncaller> vyoman what do you need to do?
<vyoman> clear the dns cache
<LjL> vyoman, don't assume we know what windows commands do :P anyway, i'm not sure there's a DNS cache at all... i'll check
<ncaller> what is resolving improperly?
<vyoman> ohps yes thanks
<LjL> vyoman: http://www.tech-faq.com/flush-dns.shtml <- but this daemon the talk about doesn't seem to be there here =)
<vyoman> i am changing the DNS entries on the server and don't like to wait for the DNS TTL
<ncaller> create a temporary entry for the machine in /etc/hosts
<VSpike> mindspin: so, what part does HAL play in the whole process? I remember you used to have to fiddle with things like putting "auto" in your fstab, or using supermount or autofs or whatever they were called.  Are those still involved, or does KDE itself take care of things now?
<LjL> vyoman: some google seems to confirm my suspicions of no-caching-by-default
<ncaller> verify it has actually been changed on the nameserver by doing a manual lookup at that nameserver: $ host box.to.lookup nameserver.to.use
<vyoman> ahh thank you very much, i thought i ask here first
<sercik> i have tried to launch a program with alt+F2 combination keys (for example synaptic) it requires root privileges and kubuntu try to use gksu (s gnome frontend to sudo) why it doesn't use kdesu instead?
<LjL> sercik: well, if the program is synaptic, then it doesn't surprise me too much that it tries to use to gksu...
<mindspin> iirc hal is the kde part which handles the stuff, but I#m no expert/developer
<sercik> hi ljl
<LjL> sercik: anyway, can't you just specify "kdesu" before the command manually, if the program itself is too smart for its own good?
<sercik> i have resolved installing gksu
<sercik> but i tought that was an option to specify the use of kdesu as predefined!
<LjL> wouldn't installing synaptic install gksu anyway?
<ncaller> also when you run Alt+F2, there is an options menu to "Run as a different user" you should use that
<Jucato> LjL: afaik, no
<sercik> excuse me but i don't understand
<sercik> the problem however is not important.....
<VSpike> mindspin: thx
<LjL> sercik, there's no "predefined" sudo-like command i think... it's just that some programs (like synaptic, i guess) have the abilities to launch a sudo-style thing on their own. in the case of gnome programs, i would assume it's gksudo
<sercik> probably
<ncaller> well maybe not if root's password is unknown and only accessed through sudo then being able to enter the root password is pointless.  I guess it depends on if kde's run is invoking su or sudo
<sercik> i'm not good in linux and was not symple to mer understand that the problem was gksudo :(
<LjL> Jucato: hmm, well, depends what you use to install it ;-) gksudo is a recommends. if you install gnome-app-install it's a depends, though
<Jucato> LjL: probably. I only installed synaptic (for testing)
<LjL> sercik, why was it a problem, at any rate?
<Schuenemann> can anyone tell me where to download flash9? Adobe website always redirects me to flash7
<sercik> strange that apt-get install synaptic doesn't install also gksudo
<LjL> Jucato: right, i said "depends" because if you installed it using, say, aptitude, the recommends would be installed by default
<LjL> !flash9 | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Jucato> it shouldn't be a problem. when you install Synaptic, the K Menu entry for it doesn't specifically use gksu/gksudo or kdesu
<Schuenemann> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<Jucato> LjL: not on my system (set aptitude not to install recommends :P )
<LjL> sercik: "gksu" is listed as a "recommended" package for Synaptic. apt-get, by default, doesn't install "recommended" packages, but only "dependencies". other front-ends (such as aptitude) do that by default
<sercik> ok
<LjL> Jucato: ah well, i was talking defaults of course :P
<fdoving> sercik: it's not needed to run synaptic. it's just ubuntus way of starting synaptic.
<sercik> but aptitude is not good frontend
<sercik> not simple to use
<fdoving> also, one can configure kdesu to use the su/root password instead of the sudo/user password.
<sercik> so i have installed synaptic tha i like much
<LjL> fdoving: i assume his problem was that he launched it without any *su* thing whatsoever, and i suppose if it sees it's not root, synaptic tries to launch gksu...
<Jucato> LjL, sercik: the K Menu entry for Synaptic has the "Run as different user" enabled, and doesn't use gksudo or kdesu specifically. this means that the it's up to the system to decide whether kdesu or gksudo is installed/being used
<sercik> i have learned one new thing "Run as different use"
<sercik> i have installed a lot of games like pingus penguin racer-...... but there aren't no shortcut in kde menu
<Jucato> sercik: if "Run as different user" is set to blank, the system will assume that you want to run it as root
<LjL> sercik: but anyway, just typing "kdesu synaptic" should suffice
<Jucato> sercik: some apps really don't get added to the menu
<sercik> without doubt
<sercik> but noone games i have installed?
<Rebecca> sercik: you can add them yourself
<LjL> sercik: well, *some* packages do miss a menu entry. otoh, i've sometimes experienced that packages that *do* provide an entry don't have it added until KDE is restarted, for some reason
<sercik> thank you ljl
<LjL> sercik: well, dunno, let me try the ones you mentioned
<Jucato> LjL: no need for a restart. "kbuildsycoca" is enough. I also think that has been fixed in Edgy
<fdoving> LjL: that's because the sycoca isn't properly updated. running 'kbuildsycoca --incremental' from the commandline would fix that.
<sercik> i thibnk that you are right because i don't think that al lgames doesn't add shortcut
<sercik> yes rebecca
<LjL> Jucato, fdoving: thank you. yes, i don't think i've seen that anymore in edgy actually
<sercik> but if i install ten application together is not symple to make ten shortcut
<LjL> (though still, i think i'll keep using ctrl alt backspace ;)
<Schuenemann> how do those backports help me? I already have those in my repositories
<fdoving> some games only provide a debian-menu menu entry. in that case one needs to install the 'menu' package.
<sercik> fdoving explain me better please!
<LjL> sercik: pingus and planetpenguin-racer, you said?
<Jucato> sercik: there are very few apps that don't get added to the menu, compared to ones that are added
<sercik> so i'm stranged noone shortcut appears
<LjL> Schuenemann: then "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" should do the trick
<Jucato> sercik: usually some of the games I think don't really get added to the menu, unless you do some stuff (like what fdoving mentioned)
<Schuenemann> will that install 9?
<fdoving> sercik: some apps do not provide a .desktop file, which will make up the menu. some provide a .menu file in /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.menu file instead, debian (and then ubuntu too) got a system to read those files and make a menu. to get that menu you need to install the 'menu' package.
<LjL> Schuenemann: if you're on Edgy and have backports enabled, yes
<Schuenemann> how can I know which version will it install?
<Schuenemann> I'm on dapper
<LjL> Schuenemann: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<LjL> Schuenemann: if you're on dapper, then perhaps seveas has it
<LjL> let me look
<sercik> if i explore the contect of one package can i understand if and where a shortcut is created?
<Jucato> LjL: flash 9 beta 2 available for both dapper and edgy in backports
<Seveas> (dapper-backports has it)
<LjL> Schuenemann: oh nevermind then. just use backports
<Jucato> :)
<Schuenemann> but it's 7
<fdoving> sercik: it will make a kmenu -> debian submenu with all it's fancy debian-menu stuff.
<Schuenemann> 7.0.63.3ubuntu3 0
<LjL> Schuenemann: then you don't really have backports enabled
<Jucato> Schuenemann: do you have dapper-backports enabled?
<LjL> Schuenemann: are you sure there isn't also another version listed?
<sercik> i install menu package
* dannybuntu says can anyone help me configure my kmobiletools for nokia 6610i
<Schuenemann> let me see
<LjL> sercik, here planetpenguin-racer is added a menu entry in Games / Arcade. i don't see pingus though
<sercik> ljl i have installed menu package and some application appeas
<LjL> Schuenemann, apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree will list *all* the versions that you have available, including older ones from other non-backports repositories
<sercik> appears
<Schuenemann> only 7 was listed
<LjL> sercik: together with a lot of cruft, i bet =)
<LjL> Schuenemann: then you don't have backports enabled, pastedbin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<sercik> thanks to jucato for this hint
<Jucato> !pastebin | Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* Jucato redirect sercik's thanks to fdoving
<Schuenemann> I guess I'm wrong
<sercik> yes thanks to fdoving i don't remember right
<Schuenemann> # deb http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> :)
<Schuenemann> this should be uncommented, right?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: yep
<Jucato> the "sudo apt-get update" or click on Fetch Updates in Adept
<sercik> someone could give me the repository for flash on kubuntu edgy
<sercik> if i do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree noone package is found
<Jucato> sercik: it's in multiverse (Flash 7) and edgy-backports multiverse (Flash 9)
<Jucato> !multiverse | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<sercik> i have multiverse enabled
<sercik> but it can't find
<Jucato> sercik: I guess you don't have the correct multiverse enable
<sercik> could you paste me the correct address?
<sercik> i have found it in unofficla ubuntu starter
<Jucato> sercik: you have to add the word "multiverse" to the line that looks like "deb http://__.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe"
<Jucato> add multiverse, don't replace "universe"
<rebecca> okay... installed.. now how do i change the sound device?
<Jucato> so that it will look like "deb http://__.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy universe multiverse"
<sercik> like this: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<Jucato> yeah that will do
<sercik> i have this line but flash-plugin..... is not found
<Jucato> sercik: did you just add that recently?
<sercik> no
<Schuenemann> I added backports and now it lists versions 7 and 9, how do I choose?
<sercik> i have already done many upgrade
<sercik> and i have done apt-get update
<Jucato> hm.. strange...
<sercik> i know it's strange
<sercik> i can't understand!
<fdoving> Schuenemann: the highest version will be preferred. you can select to install a lower version with for example: sudo apt-get install packagename=version
<Schuenemann> ok, thank you
<Jucato> Schuenemann: you will probably have a notification that updates are available.
<shenmue> !postmark
<ubotu> postmark: File system benchmark from NetApp. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.51-5 (edgy), package size 10 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Jucato> all you need to do is update to get the latest flash
<rebecca> anyone? (changing the sound hardware it's set to use)
<eMaX_> how comes that adept_manager says that kde is not installed in kubuntu, while I'm obviously using kde
<Schuenemann> argh... didn't work, appearently
<rebecca> the Kubuntu Device Database has frozen..
<Schuenemann> asks for plugin installation whenever I load a site that uses flash
<sercik> eMaX_: i have the same problem
<sercik> the packages kde are under kde (universe)
<eMaX_> which means?
<BluesKaj> This version is a testing version, updated daily, and we give no warranty it won't break anything, burn your house,or kill your dog. But it *should* be safe to use anyway.
<BluesKaj> :)
<sercik> noone have reply to me
<fdoving> eMaX_: because kubuntu does not install the whole KDE suite. the package named 'kde' is there to install it all. which we do not do by default.
<sercik> fdoving: but also kdelibs appears like noinstalled and that's impossible
<fdoving> sercik: that's impossible.
<eMaX_> but if I do install it I won't break anything?
<fdoving> eMaX_: not sure, haven't tried.
<sercik> no it's not impossible
<sercik> wait a minute
<fdoving> sercik: it's not impossible adept say it's not installed. But I still belive kdelibs is actually installed.
<sercik> yes is installed if i do dpkg -l | grep kde is here
<m`kay> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/277725 - kubuntu.org-sources are 404 ???
<rebecca> i heard about some script that sets up all the non-free codecs.. doesnt seem listed in the faq.. can anyone enlighten me about it?
<sercik> i have installed kdelibs 3.5.5-0ubuntu3
<sercik> but in synaptic there is 3.80.1-0ubuntu1
<eMaX_> anyone already tried 2.6.19 on top of edgy?
<fdoving> !automatix | rebecca
<ubotu> rebecca: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<m`kay> !easyubuntu | rebecca
<ubotu> rebecca: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<eMaX_> !easyunbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easyunbuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rebecca> fdoving: cool. thanks :)
<eMaX_> oops
<sercik> probably is because is not a kde upgrade but a different version
<sercik> in fact if i try to install it removes many kde packages and install other versions
<Schuenemann> this damn apt-get didn't install any flash
<TheGateKeeper> rebecca, you want the w32codecs?
<sercik> Schuenemann: download manually flash
<Schuenemann> where can I find it?
<Schuenemann> flash 9
<sercik> installing is simple i have done so
<sercik> wait a minute
<Schuenemann> can't find at the adobe site
<rebecca> TheGateKeeper: yeah.. eventually.
<m`kay> schuenemann wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Flash9
<sercik> if you want i can send you the file
<TheGateKeeper> rebecca, read the top of my web page: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes
<Schuenemann> someone but that's german!
<Schuenemann> oops
<Schuenemann> *butt that's german!
<Jucato> Schuenemann: what do you mean by it didn't install flash?
<sercik> /nickserv register ciccio
<Schuenemann> Jucato: I opened a page and it told me to download the plugin
<sercik> that's stupid kopete
<Jucato> Schuenemann: but you were able to install it using apt-get? are using Konqueror?
<rebecca> TheGateKeeper: okay. i think ill get a few other things done first though.... like my sound... anyone know how to change the physical sound device?
<sercik> i have done my password to all
<Schuenemann> Jucato: firefox... and it said the installation was finished
<j_> humm, how do I check if openGL works?
<sercik> /nickserv identify ciccio
<Jucato> Schuenemann: have you tried to restart firefox?
<Schuenemann> Jucato: yes, I closed before installing
<Jucato> hm.. strange...
<Schuenemann> and now I accidentaly installed 7 again lol
<fdoving> sercik: i think it's time to change that password :)
<sercik> but i don't understand...
<Jucato> Schuenemann: in Firefox, type "about:plugins" and see what Flash version is installed
<sercik> kopete doesn't execute /nickserv command?
<Jucato> sercik: you're probably typing a blank space before the "/"
<Schuenemann> 7... but I installed it accidentaly when it was requested
<Schuenemann> anyway, no 9
<Jucato> sercik: and I think it should be /msg nickserver....
<sercik> /nickserv identify ciccio
<sercik> no there is not blank space
<Jucato> sercik: try /msg nickserv....
<LjL> sercik: i'd change it
<sercik> with /msg it open a new private conversation
<sercik> yes i will change it
<sercik> but i doesn't use kopete anymore
<Schuenemann> maybe you should type that in console/status ?
<BluesKaj> Schuenemann, flash 9 is buggy ...7 is stable and it works
<sercik> stupid program GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
<Schuenemann> flash 7 does not open youtube
<rebecca> Does anyone know how to change the physical device that the sound daemon is using? i need to change mine
<BluesKaj> works for me , Schuenemann
<sercik> i will return with konversation
<Schuenemann> how come?
<BluesKaj> about: plugins, in the address bar
<BluesKaj> type: about: plugins,   in the address bar
<Schuenemann> Shockwave Flash 7.0 r68
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj: what about it?
<sercik_> l
<BluesKaj> application/x-shockwave-flash and application/futuresplash
<BluesKaj> you should have both
<rebecca> anyone? it's kind of a show stopper for me using kubuntu.......
<Schuenemann> yes... in fact, it opened an youtube video now
<Schuenemann> but the video was a lot slower than it should be
<sercik> i heve changed my password
<sercik_> /nickserv
<sercik__> /ns
<jpiccolo> do you guys know anything about PCI-X?
<Schuenemann> !pci-x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pci-x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sercik> /ns
<ClayG> hey anyone know the package/kernel name I need to apt to get dual core support?
<Schuenemann> sercik: type that on status... it's safer
<trappist> ClayG: somebody will correct me if I'm wrong, but you get dual core support out of the box
<sercik> /i'm trying to learn
<sercik> i have added command on strtup in kopete but it doesn't work
<sercik> i'm trying on internet on how to configure kopete right
<Schuenemann> I don't like kopete
<dannybuntu> kopete is great!
<Schuenemann> I wonder when there'll be a client like mirc
<Jucato> er?
<Jucato> Konversation == IRC client
<dannybuntu> loool
<Schuenemann> but not as configurable as mirc
<sercik> mirc works good with wine
<Jucato> ??
<sercik> now i will try to install it
<Jucato> you can automatically identify yourself in Konversation
<Schuenemann> can you use aliases, scripts, etc?
<Jucato> of course
<paulo> hello all
<Schuenemann> hmm
<rebecca> brb: restarting x... but in the mean time if someone figures out how to change the damn sound device let me know when i return please....
<Jucato> Schuenemann: Settings -> COnfigure Konversation -> Command Aliases or Auto Replace
<Jucato> for scripts, they can be found/placed in /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts or ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<Schuenemann> ok
<Jucato> you can choose to have your channel tabs at the top, bottom, or left side (tree view)
<_norman> question i have an e-tech adsl usb2 modem how can i connect it with linux
<Schuenemann> I could configure mirc to ignore actions (/me), is that kind of configuration possible with konversation?
<Jucato> that I don't know
* Jucato is this...
<Jucato> er sorry
<Schuenemann> in some networks, lots of people keep auto-announcing the stupid songs they're listening to :p
<rebecca> soooo... anyone figure out my highly complex question.? *sigh*
<fdoving> rebecca: did you investigate inside system settings?
<fdoving> rebecca: something about sound and devices?
<rebecca> fdoving: yes... i have looked there..
<fdoving> rebecca: it's there, i don't have a kde desktop around now, can't check.
<rebecca> fdoving: the 'hardware' section lets me select which sound server im using.. but i fail to see what that has to do with hardware...
<rebecca> ok
<rebecca> weird... im supposed to have 3d accel working but glxgears runs super slow..
<Nookie^> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sercik> rebecca prova glxgears --showfps
<sercik> in una console
<fdoving> or 'glxinfo | grep -i rendering'
<rebecca> sercik: Warrning: unknown parameter: --showfps
<fdoving> rebecca: i belive it's one -
<rebecca> fdoving: and what am i looking for exactly in the output?
<fdoving> rebecca: in the output from 'glxinfo | grep -i rendering' you're looking for Yes or No.
<Jucato> rebecca: it should have this "direct rendering: Yes"
<rebecca> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<rebecca> direct rendering: Yes
<rebecca> hmmm.. whatever visual 0x4b is
<kwtm> In Kubuntu, where exactly is the trash:// directory shown in the trash can ("recycle bin")?  It's not ~/.Trash or ~/Trash --I checked.
<sercik> ah was -printfps
<sercik> not showfps excuse me
<ragnar_123> hi there!
<sercik> rebecca you could also try penguin racer
<rebecca> hmm.. is foobilliard not in the normal repos?
<LjL> rebecca: IIRC yes
<LjL> !foobillard
<LjL> !foobilard
<ubotu> foobillard: a 3D billiards game using OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0a-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 976 kB, installed size 1444 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about foobilard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> eh, correcting a typo that i didn't make
<ragnar_123> any administrator here, who can tell me why am suddenly was banned from #ubuntu yesterday?
<rebecca> hmm.. cant find it in the repos......
<piotsze> kwtm: "trash:/" in konqi, ".Trash-1000" (hidden) as a folder on each partition
<ncaller> rebecca apt-cache search tuxracer
<fdoving> ragnar_123: try #ubuntu-ops
<rebecca> does ubuntu's repos only have a tiny subset of the packages avail in the deb repos or something?
<fdoving> !repos | rebecca
<ubotu> rebecca: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> rebecca, type this in the terminal: fgl_glxgears
<ncaller> I get the same message with glxgears on my thinkpad, I also have direct rendering enabled and fps is 1171 avg.
<the_hammer> is there away to add an item of my choice to kmenu system tab?
<rebecca> BluesKaj: i dont have it installed
<ncaller> right-click system choose "edit menu"
<ragnar_123> fdoving: thanks
<BluesKaj> rebecca, ok , sorry about that .. maybe this site can help you get the right drivers and setup: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_driver
<the_hammer> ok this is gonna be tricky to explain but here goes
<sercik> rebecca you could visit alberto milone drivers web page
<sercik> for me works good
<sercik> i have a 7600 GT
<the_hammer> i open a term i type in sudo kmenuedit i created a new thing to add to the menu i call super user i have to sudo to see my work in the menu but long story short i wanna add it to the kmenu http://tinypic.com/view/?pic=4dmgmtc
<Jucato> the_hammer: why are you running kmenuedit as root?
<the_hammer> because i need root privs to do what i wanna do with it
<the_hammer> any of u used mepis before?
<Jucato> what do you mean? you run kmenuedit as a normal user if you want to see the changes on that user
<rebecca> BluesKaj: i think it is installed ok actually... despite the cryptic error. tuxcart + foobillard works fine
<Jucato> the_hammer: you want to add a K Menu entry that will launch Konqueror as root?
<the_hammer> or seen any distro with a super user file manager in kmenu?
<the_hammer> something like that yes
<the_hammer> it can be done in mepis
<the_hammer> i wanna try and make it work here
<Jucato> the_hammer: you don't need to be root to add that in kmenuedit
<rebecca> which is certainly a plus compared to my days spent trying to get 3d accel working with debamd64. hehe
<humbolt>  how can I quickly get a button in my taskbar which does execute one thing on the first and another on the second click?
<Jucato> the_hammer: add a normal entry in K Menu, and for the command, put in "kdesu konqueror"
<Jucato> the_hammer: or, just put in "konqueror" then enable/check the "Run as different user" and leave field beneath it as blank
<the_hammer> ok i messed something i think...ill trry again and ill be back in a bit
<the_hammer> i got it
<the_hammer> i found my prob to while i was at it
<sercik> to all people tha speak with me about the problem that apt-get for me can't find lflash-plugin nonfree!!
<Jucato> flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_willis> !fash
<sercik> i have understood the problem: I have 64 bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<the_hammer> when i typed the command in term to edit menu out of habbit i did it as root
<the_hammer> *slaps self
<sercik> and on the universe repo there isn't 64 bit flash
<ubuntu> hello
<Jucato> the_hammer: which is why I was asking why you were running kmenuedit as root
<sercik> noone of us could understand now i have understood the problem
<Jucato> sercik: basically because there is not 64 bit Flash at all..
<sercik> exact
<the_hammer> ya it didnt dawn on me till after
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i was about to say that. :)
<Jucato> sercik: I didn't recall you mentioning you were on 64-bit...
<sercik> but before you haven't told me that
<Dr_willis> one of th emany reasons i dont mess with 64bit linux yet.
<shotglass> i have a question: how do I set my resolution to 1280 by 1024? The maximum res on the LiveCD is 1024 by 768
<sercik> but you are good you must arrive yourself :)
<shotglass> is that changable
<Jucato> sercik: we can't read minds or guess if you're on 32-bit or 64-bit
<archangel_> Hey, I just got a media card reader. How do I get it to work with linux
<sercik> :)
<the_hammer> ok now i can continue to play bbl guys and thanks again
<sercik> jucato: i'm joking
<Jucato> the_hammer: next time, just right-click on the K Menu and select Menu Editor
<shotglass> how do I set my resolution to 1280 by 1024? The maximum res on the LiveCD is 1024 by 768
<shotglass> [15:58]  <sercik> but you are good you must arrive yourself :)
<shotglass> [15:58]  <shotglass> is that changable
<sercik> i'm not good
<sercik> i'm here to ask for your help
<shotglass> so can i change the resolution while using the LiveCD?
<sercik> to all people that need help on 64 bit kubuntu i can help to install firefox32bit with flash and java
<mc__>  im trying to compile enlightnement form cvs the autogen script gives me followin error:./autogen.sh: line 10: aclocal: command not found ,what package do you think is missing?
<sercik> one question windows vista exists 32 bit version?
<shotglass> never mind
<crimsun_> sercik: it would be beneficial to write up your help on a wiki page, too.
<sercik> the help is already online! but for someone that have a doubt.....
<sercik> how many people here call from europe? and from italy?
<LjL> !offtopic | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<LjL> and of course vista exits in a 32 bit version anyway
<Schuenemann> I have installed JDK 6, how can I make kubuntu stop using gcj (perhaps even remove it) ?
<archangel_> wow never mind it was auto matic
<Jucato> Schuenemann: "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<archangel_> the icon to the media was right there on my desktop
<archangel_> I didnt have to do jack
<archangel_> lol
<Schuenemann> Jucato: huh... I don't see the installation I just made
<Jucato> Schuenemann: you installed jdk or jre?
<archangel_> what does this mean?  ----------->   can't find /dev/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Schuenemann> JDK, but it contains JRE
<Jucato> Schuenemann: then there should be a line for Sun Java there
<arne> could some one please tell me how to get mpd to recreate th db file?
<Schuenemann> there isn't... I swear
<Schuenemann> /usr/bin/gij-wrapper-4.1
<Schuenemann> *+    2        /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<Jucato> Schuenemann: how did you install it,btw? apt-get?
<sercik> LjL: was only a question don't be so precise!
<Schuenemann> no, the shell script at sun's site
<Jucato> ah, no wonder...
<Jucato> sorry, my knowledge stops there..
<Schuenemann> apt-get does not have 6, I think
<Jucato>  nope. only 5
<Schuenemann> how can I undo the installation?
<Schuenemann> whereis javac doesn't return anything, that's strange
<dannybuntu> hello all can anyone tell me how to reverse the effect of ./configure?
<LjL> dannybuntu: make distclean possibly
<LjL> or just remove the directory and untar again :P
<dannybuntu> ok will try thanks :)
<BluesKaj> what bit torrent client is best in (k)ubuntu ..I'm using azureus , but it seems to stall and lose conns frequently ...any suggestions ?
<dannybuntu> ktorrent
<rebecca> interesting..i disabled onboard sound and it's still not finding my SBlive
<dannybuntu> Blueskaj: Ktorrent looks and feels like utorrent
<the_hammer> anyone one here use eye candy?
<BluesKaj> dannybuntu, ktorrent seems buggy to me , doesn't launch properly half the time
<the_hammer> when i try to d/l liquid weather i friggen kate opens and kills my d/l
<the_hammer> why and how to stop?
<the_hammer> says something bout binery file and poof d/l dies
<dannybuntu> BluesKaj: utorrent works well in wine
<makis> hi
<the_hammer> wine...ill drink it with ya
<makis> anyone tried voipbuster client with wine?
<LjL> makis: no, but keep in mind that you can use *any* SIP client with voipbuster (you just need their own client in order to *create* an account)
<LjL> !wengophone
<ubotu> wengophone: SIP-based software telephone with video and chat features. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99+svn4511-4ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2280 kB, installed size 4988 kB
<LjL> !twinkle
<ubotu> twinkle: Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) SIP Phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.dfsg-1 (edgy), package size 1115 kB, installed size 2988 kB
<makis> thanks for your answer
<LjL> !kphone
<ubotu> kphone: Voice over IP (VoIP) phone application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.2-6 (edgy), package size 406 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<LjL> makis: the voipbuster site has a "SIP" page when it gives you the parameters to use on the client
<makis> but with voipbuster client you can send also sms
<rebecca> can anyone tell me how to change my sound device please?
<makis> thats why i'd like to use it
<LjL> makis: well, i believe you can do that from the web page as well, though
<Schuenemann> is there a way to remove GCJ without any side effects? I want to install JDK 6
<makis> yeah i'm a little lazy,i know....
<makis> however thanks
<LjL> makis: not a matter of laziness, but while WINE can be useful at times, i think mostly you should avoid it when you can... it's just unnecessary hassle and eating of resources, isn't it
<LjL> Schuenemann: won't update-alternatives suffice?
<Schuenemann> the sun jdk isn't listed there...
<Schuenemann> I installed using the shell script from sun's website
<makis> i agree on that
<rebecca> doesn't anyone have a clue how to setup sound?!
<Jucato> LjL: he installed Java 6 from java.com
<LjL> oh, nevermind then
<Schuenemann> why installing things have to be a pain? =/
<LjL> makis: also, WengoPhone supports SMS sending - but i don't know if it's a Wengo specific feature, or something general to SIP that will work with VoipBuster as well
<LjL> Schuenemann: it doesn't if you get them from the repositories :-P which, admittedly, don't have java 6
<vado> Bonsoir tout le monde
<Schuenemann> yeah... that's a problem
<Schuenemann> I installed from another distro that didn't come with gcj and it worked fine
<Schuenemann> isn't there a manual way of adding an entry to update-alternatives?
<The_Machine> dumb question, yeah..  where can i find my floppy?
<The_Machine> i'm not seeing it under media.
<The_Machine> how might i mount it, or be able to make it so i can use it? :)
<tenco> kann mir mal jemand sagen warum psi in der ubuntu version nur jabber kann? o_O
<Schuenemann> !nl | tenco
<ubotu> tenco: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tenco> ups, sorry
<tenco> false channel XD
<rebecca> how do i manually setup sound? :/
<crimsun_> rebecca: more context, please?
<rebecca> crimsun_: it's not detecting my PCI SBlive
<rebecca> so i guess i need to set it up manually
<crimsun_> what's the output from ``asoundconf list''?
<weswh-> is it possible to run openssh off of the livecd? i am trying to figure out a way to get some data off of a drive onto my laptop (before i install the system). not sure what tools are at my disposal just with the livecd. ssh would work perfectly, but given it's not even installed by default i doubt it is there?
<rebecca> there is none
<crimsun_> none?
* rebecca nods
<crimsun_> what's ``cat /proc/asound/cards''?
<zorbas> hi
<rebecca> No such file or directory
<crimsun_> rebecca: pastebin your ``lspci -v && lspci -nv''
<zorbas> hey guys which distribution is best for newbie : kubuntu or suse ?
<Schuenemann> both are nice, in my opinion
<Schuenemann> but suse is heavier
<BluesKaj> kubuntu...suse has a terrible pkg sources setup
<Jucato> you're asking in a #kubuntu channel?
<zorbas> i've installed suse but it seems to complicated to me
<zorbas> :)
<weswh-> i wouldn't say suse is 'complicated', apt-get is much nicer for packages as mentioned
<zorbas> i simply asking
<Schuenemann> if it seems complicated, try slackware :D
<Schuenemann> you can install apt-get in suse
<zorbas> slackware ?
<zorbas> what is apt-get ?
<weswh-> but you won't be able to use the debian/ubuntu packages
<weswh-> i meant overall, i wasn't impressed with suse packages. but, i'm rather new myself.
<Jucato> apt-get is the program for the APT package manager in Debian, Kubuntu, and others
<Schuenemann> and suse is 5 cds... kubuntu is only 1
<Jucato> Schuenemann: disadvantage: you need a good internet connection to install other stuff
<zorbas> yes is really big
<Schuenemann> yeah... right
<crimsun_> rebecca: tell us the url when you've pasted it.
<rebecca> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/wWbPGt14.html
<Jucato> the premise with Kubuntu's 1 CD is that it contains everything you need to run a normal, "free" desktop
<Schuenemann> but the programs in those cds become old quickly
<megapig> change res 1280*800 anyone?
<rebecca> crimsun_: pastbin was being weird
<crimsun_> rebecca: paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<rebecca> crimsun_: no
<ultm8> hey up folks
<ultm8> have a real simple question for u linux gurus
<ultm8> i just cannot get my head around how to moving files out of a folder to another folder using the terminal
<ultm8> can some1 give me an example
<Schuenemann> type cd directory
<Schuenemann> like cd /home
<ultm8> yes
<rebecca> ultm8: man mv
<Schuenemann> ahh mov
<Schuenemann> move... sorry
<ultm8> yeah sure i know its mv <--- but how do i move the files within the folder and not the folder itself? do i have to move each file seperately?
<ultm8> for example i have 10 files in LINUX folder
<VSpike> if you want to move the files in the folder, cd into into it and do "mv * /some/new/place"
<ultm8> the star with do it?
<ultm8> :o)
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> * = "everything"
<rebecca> use wildcards with caution...
<ultm8> i had a sneaking suspicion :o) thx Jucato
<Jucato> actually it means "all files"
<ultm8> u can sleep well 2night knowing u did a good deed
<ultm8> hehehe
<VSpike> ultm8: yes. And you can be more specific, e.g. "mv file* /some/new/place" which would move anything starting with "file", e.g. file123, filexyz, file.txt
<rebecca> Jucato: and directories (which are really just another kind of file i know)
<ultm8> 1 sec will just try it
<ultm8> quality
<Jucato> rebecca: depends on the command. afaik cp and rm don't work with directories unless you specify -r
<ultm8> i want to move all folders and files within the folder
<rebecca> true.. but we are talking about the wildcard not the specific command
<ultm8> so would it be sudo mv * -r /home/blar/blar etc
<Jucato> rebecca: I meant that * in cp and rm doesn't include folders, afaik
<Jucato> ultm8: no need for the -r
<ultm8> oki doki
<ultm8> here we go then
<ultm8> i will get back to u
<ultm8> 1 sec
<rebecca> ultm8: read the man page.. it's explained quite well
<delan> Algum do Brasil?
<Jucato> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<eeos> how do I switch to text install, because my screen goes blank?
<ultm8> guys thx soooo dam much
<ultm8> finally
<VSpike> ultm8: you can use mv to rename files too
<rebecca> im going to crash for the night.. if anyone has a clue about manually setting up the hardware sound device (yes i sound like a broken record but noone seems to have a clue). then please Private message me with info.
<VSpike> mv oldname newname
<ultm8> well done give urselves a big bat on the back ;o)
<eeos> can I install from the iso to my hard disk without cd and without floppy?
<mc__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eeos> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<eeos> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<ultm8> now i can install joomla @ long last
<ultm8> hehehe or next steop
<ultm8> step
<ultm8> in the last 15minutes i learnt how to moves files using ssh to my server and to move files from folders only
<ultm8> u guys rock thx
<eeos> I would like to install on a laptop through the internet, fetching files from the main repository, but I have no floppy and no cdrom
<Jucato> ultm8: couldn't do it from a GUI?
<eeos> can I do it?
<The_Machine> heh
<The_Machine> hehe
<ultm8> erm no jucato
<Jucato> why?
<ultm8> my server has no gui
<mefisto__> What are kernel headers? I've been googling this and getting more and more puzzled. Is there a simple answer?
<ultm8> and for some reason i cannot connect via the graphical interface on my localmachine
<Jucato> sftp:// in Konqueror?
<ultm8> hold on i will give that a go
<ultm8> am actually using ubuntu
<ultm8> not kubutu
<ultm8> but the ubuntu folks weren't very helpful ;o)
<ultm8> might go back to good old kde though ;o)
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> well....
<Jucato> don't know how to do that in Ubuntu...
<delphine_> hello people
<crimsun_> rebecca: any update on the paste?
<ultm8> yeah i think its the same
<ultm8> tried using natilus
<delphine_> I have a question concerning unmounting the partitions at shutdown. But I may be totally wrong about the whole thing anyway.
<ultm8> but for some reason my password fails eeeck!
<ultm8> yes
<ultm8> i done it
<ultm8> thx jucato u taught me something else
<Jucato> ??
<delphine_> Admiral_Chicago: you around?
<ultm8> hahaha am on a learning streak
<Jucato> what did I teach you? sftp on Nautilus?
<ultm8> if i type in sftp://username@ip in natilus i can graphically enter my remote machine
<ultm8> hehehe
<ultm8> sftp
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine_: sorry no, major paper due in 40 minutes
<Jucato> yeah
<ultm8> in natilus
<ultm8> yeah
<delphine_> Admiral_Chicago: ok
<Jucato> works in KOnqueror too
<delphine_> Admiral_Chicago: may the force be with you
<ultm8> also taught u something too natilus u can do it in there
<Admiral_Chicago> ty
<ultm8> was trying in my webrowser @ 1st
<Admiral_Chicago> delphine_: PM me if you wish
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll be awy 3 hours though
<delphine_> Admiral_Chicago: naa, i'll let you work
<delphine_> thx :)
<ultm8> yeah i know konqueror works, but never used it ;o) i think konqueror is far superior to gnome
<ultm8> loads more functions
<ultm8> but gnome is a nicer smoother environment
<Jucato> ultm8: I didn't know it worked the same in Nautilus, tbh :)
<ultm8> but kde has loads more functionality
<ultm8> well we all learn together
<ultm8> heheh
<ultm8> i cannot believe am logged into my other computer via this 1
<ultm8> that is sooo cool
<ultm8> hahaha
<ultm8> noob excitement
<Jucato> :)
<CVirus> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ultm8> thats sooo handy
<ultm8> was worried because lateron i need to move more files over
<ultm8> and now no more worries
<ultm8> i think i wil still give the command line priority
<Jucato> yep. it's always good to learn the CLI counterpart
<ultm8> ok buddy i have to go now
<ultm8> gotta go pick up the mrs
<ultm8> but i will be back
<ultm8> take care and thx 4 ur helps peeps
<ultm8> Jucato the *
<Jucato> hehe
<derekS> hi. iI am trying to upgrade from dapper->edgy, and it is giving me problems with koffice-libs... i couldn't find any issues on launchpad/forums...any suggestions?
<derekS> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/koffice-libs_1%3a1.5.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/krossrunner', which is also in package koshell
<derekS> thats the error
<raphink> uninstall koshell
<raphink> run apt-get update
<raphink> and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<raphink> see if that fixes it
<derekS> uninstall via apt or dpkg?
<raphink> either
<derekS> can i "--ignore-depends=koffice"
<derekS> because otherwise i can't uninstall
<raphink> how do  you mean you can't uninstall?
<derekS> apt wouldn't do it
<derekS> so i needed dpkg
<derekS> i did it with dpkg... works now :)
<raphink> ok
<BluesKaj> what gives : ?   /home/user/.local/share/Trash/files/xawtv-3.95/arch-i686-linux/config.log ...won't trash this file !
<raphink> BluesKaj: is that a question?
<_pte> hello. can I somehow install kubuntu edgy without reformating the partition? (something like copy this, set this and it will work..)
<delphine_> huh, what did you have on the partition before?
<raphink> you can _pte
<_pte> I've got one single partition, but with some data on it..
<_pte> (it's ext3)
<raphink> but if you ask this, I doubt you will manage to do it
<eloquence_> sup every1
<delphine_> raphink: heh
<_pte> so can I just copy it and set lilo (or grup)?
<raphink> _pte: why not save the data, install and put the data back on the partition?
<raphink> _pte: this is what the desktop CD does almost
<raphink> _almost_
<eloquence_> speaing of partitions anybody know about triple booting? XP,Ubuntu, BackTrack
<raphink> eloquence_: it's just like double booting
<dom> morning, everyone!
<chriskelly> hi all, I have a question that's probably obvious but I haven't been able to figure it out for the last couple of weeks
<raphink> except you add another entry to menu.lst
<chriskelly>  I am recently upgraded to kubuntu edgy eft and the bluetooth supports seems much better but...
<_pte> thanks
<dom> !wireless > dom
<chriskelly> I can't figure out how to pair a device
<megapig> why does most of my programs start to malfunction?
<raphink> megapig: do you expect an answer?
<megapig> dunno lol
<megapig> Amarok won't start anymore
<eloquence_> raphink th eprob is that when backtrack installs itself it takes over the MBR and i cant even get into Windows
<megapig> anyone know how to fic it?
<megapig> fix*
<eloquence_> I wanna stick with ubuntu's GRUB at boot
<raphink> eloquence_: then install windows first, then backtrack and then linux
<raphink> eloquence_: or just reset grub after all installs
<raphink> megapig: you're not giving much info
<eloquence_> I have an NTFS part for Xp and an ext3 part for Linux which I split into three parts... 5gb ubuntu, 5gb BackTrack 500mb Swap
<eloquence_> I aint reinstalling windows :-) and I might reinstall ubuntu since I screwed it up trying to install ieee80211
<raphink> ok
<eloquence_> I have 6.06 but for some reason, it shows that ieee80211-1.1.11 is installed but ipw3945 wasn't finding it so I tried installing a seperate ieee80211 and it blew my wireless card away
<raphink> wow backtracks developers hvae a pretty high opinion of themselves
<raphink> :)
<_pte> eloquence> i usually boot some live cd, mount linux partition, chroot it and type lilo
<eloquence_> its actually kubuntu that I have, but yea... I got screwed
<raphink> "Combining the best features from both distributions, and paying special attention to small details, this is probably the best version of either distributions to ever come out."
<eloquence_> backTrack devs has a buncha potato chips up their butt
<raphink> beah, lilo
<eloquence_> they dont wanna break them
<_pte> but if u r uber hacker like me, u can hack xp boot loader to load linux :-)
<chriskelly> Is there a 'Pair a new device' option anywhere does anyone know or should I install an extra package?
<eloquence_> _pte... i am still not too linux proficient... my windows bloodlevel is still over 90%
<eloquence_> i am ubernoober
<eloquence_> we are a new breed ;)
<delphine_> ;)
<raphink> eloquence_: what's special about backtrack?
<eloquence_> should i just try downloading Edgy?
<eloquence_> raph... i just wanted it for the security stuff
<eloquence_> to mess around with wireless
<raphink> ok
<eloquence_> here in Saudi Arabia its hard to find decent broadband ... there are a few places that have it where i wanna try to get into it... i can also use it to maybe help the ppl secure their wireless (make money on the side)
<eloquence_> i am doomed to use dial-up .. so .. yeah, wanna get into some unused wireless broadband whenever i can
<_pte> buee, dial-up
<_pte> "unused wireless broadband" :-)  lol
<eloquence_> yea saudis are lame
<eloquence_> they pay for expensive connections
<eloquence_> then put them in their businesses or hotels knowng no1 will use them
<eloquence_> and put passwords on them
<eloquence_> might as well use what they r paying for an dmaybe help them to stop others like me ;)
<eloquence_> if Dapper wasn't acting so gay... I woulda been able to use my ipw3945 correctly and never go to BackTrck
<eloquence_> a 2.7gb install just to use some wireless tools OOTB :(
<smaggard> hey
<_pte> try slack, it's small and you can add some modules, but never tryed it
<eloquence_> i dont really wanna stray to far from ubuntusince it is better for windows kiddies like me
<eloquence_> but... i also wanna be bale to use all the hhardware built into my laptop
<scion_> hi
<eloquence_> it's bad enough i have a winmodem and cant use it for dial-up
<eloquence_> but when i am also not able to use my wireless... i feel a bit screwed
<_pte> unconnected...
<scion_> when i try mount my usb stick i get the following: An unknow error occured... help!
<eloquence_> yea .. uber-unconnected
<_pte> scion> can u open terminal and dmesg | tail ?
<scion_> _pte: yes i can
<_pte> to anyone creating iso boot images> can u optimize somehow layout of data on the CD? I want to use my DVD drive again after I boot!
<_pte> scion> and is there some error, or something?
<chriskelly> bluetooth
<scion_> _pte: there does not appear to be any error
<chriskelly> sorry (meant to do a search)
<scion_> _pte: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36858/
<_pte> scion_> it looks normal to me, don't know ubuntu much, but I usually mount devices by hand when GUI magic doesn't work
<scion_> i'm kubuntu dude
<_pte> scion_> just mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/floppy or somewhere else and it should work. maybe some another initiative application tryed to mount it or something (it somethimes happened to me under kde)
<scion_> _pte: check it out now!! - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36859/
<_pte> scion_> ??. and you can read it under windows?
<scion_> yes, without problems
<scion_> and i even did a chkdisk just in case
<scion_> this memory stick is FAT32
<delphine_> ok, I need help on accessing my ext3 partition with Windows
<delphine_> anyone can help?
<delphine_> ie. I need to make sure that the ext3 partition is cleanly unmounted when I quit linux
<_pte> scion_>have no idea
<delphine_> so that window can access with the Ext2 Installable File System for Windows
<scion_> ok cheers anyway
<_pte> why when I open / in konqueror, I see just home, media, rofs, but I can chdir to everywhere from address bar (in livecd)?
<Rob-West> hows everyone
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Dr_willis> _pte,  thats a 'feature' that seems to be getting removed soon. :)
<_pte> maybe just remove it for root (and why the .... there's not mc on the livecd? ok, prepared for 100+ cp and mv and mkdir..)
<Authority> in kdmrc, on the ServerCmd line, what is the -br option that is used when starting X?
<zorglu_> _pte: I see just home, media, rofs <- what is this 'rofs' ?
<_pte> aha, thanks for link
<zorglu_> !rofs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_pte> isn't it something from livecd?
<zorglu_> oh they mean 'read only file system' ?
<zorglu_> !search rofs
<ubotu> Found:
<triki> Retrieving Data.... Please Wait....
<zorglu_> ok i will know another day :)
<_pte> how can I create /dev directory?
<zorglu_> "mkdir /dev" but it is unlikely you want to do that
<zorglu_> as it most likely already exist
<zorglu_> and it has a very constrained content
<_pte> no, i'm manually installing kubuntu
<buzzy> !version
<buzzy> how can i know my version of ubuntu?
<zorglu_> there is a command for that
<zorglu_> but i dont remember which one
<zorglu_> lmb/freedesktop kindof stuff
<eloquence_> buzzy
<eloquence_> go to terminale
<eloquence_> and type uname --help
<buzzy> ok
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<eloquence_> uname -r will show u what kernel u have
<zorglu_> ahh a misterious answered :)
<buzzy> guys now i want to know if i have ubuntu breezy or whatever version!!
<buzzy> :D
<zorglu_> buzzy: <ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<zorglu_> this was the command i was thinking about
<eloquence_> breezy is 5.04 i think
<eloquence_> 6.06 is dapper
<eloquence_> edgy is 6.10
<buzzy> ok
<NapalmSMiles> um how do i configue glx?  3ddeskd: glXIsDirect failed, no Direct Rendering possible!
<NapalmSMiles> or whatever it is that needs configuring?
<zorglu_> !xxgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xxgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<NapalmSMiles> also what the apt-get for installing the xwindows base files?
<angasule> zorglu_: xgl != glx
<angasule> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eloquence_> try #ubutu
<angasule> NapalmSMiles: do you have an nvidia card? ati? intel?
<NapalmSMiles> not sure its a laptop,and i didint keep the orginal info
<zorglu_> NapalmSMiles: you try to install the 3d desktop stuff, no ?
<NapalmSMiles> and the make/models wore off the bottom
<NapalmSMiles> yup
<zorglu_> an
<zorglu_> angasule: i guess it was rather xgl then :)
<angasule> NapalmSMiles: try 'lspci' in a console, it will tell you a bunch of PCI stuff in your laptop, maybe you can figure out what you have
<zorglu_> "lspci | grep VGA" <- type that
<zorglu_> as angasule saidf
<angasule> zorglu_: 3ddesktop is an application, it is NOT xgl
<zorglu_> angasule: hhehe :)
<angasule> zorglu_: 3ddesktop needs just opengl, it's not related to compiz, beryl or any of that, it's just a neat virtual desktop switcher
<zorglu_> angasule: pfff
<zorglu_> sure
<NapalmSMiles> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev                                                              01)
<zorglu_> angasule: you are having a bad day i guess :)
<NapalmSMiles> is that it?
<angasule> I had 3ddesktop running, but beryl is much more impressive so I use that when people visit :P
<NapalmSMiles> whats berly?im just loking for eye candy
<zorglu_> NapalmSMiles: yep this is your model of graphic card
<NapalmSMiles> !berly
<angasule> NapalmSMiles: that's an integrated card, yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about berly - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NapalmSMiles> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<angasule> NapalmSMiles: you must get OpenGL working on your laptop before using any eye candy stuff
<NapalmSMiles> apt-get install opengl?
<zorglu_> "glxinfo | grep render" <- type that in a terminal NapalmSMiles
<imbrandon> 
<NapalmSMiles> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<_pte> do i need /lib/udev/devices? how can I copy it?
<NapalmSMiles> Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<NapalmSMiles>   Minor opcode of failed request:  3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<NapalmSMiles> Serial number of failed request:  16
<zorglu_> NapalmSMiles: you cant do 'glxinfo' ? you got problem in the install already
<NapalmSMiles> Current serial number in output stream:  17
<buz> anyone using the edgy kernel updates from today? they wont boot for me
<zorglu_> _pte: you are sure you handling something adapted to your current skills ?
<zorglu_> _pte: i mean to install manually kubuntu is VERY HARD :)
<_pte> but is's fun :-)
<zorglu_> enougth for me to say that i dont know anybody able to do :)
<NapalmSMiles> i just tried again in root:
<NapalmSMiles> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<NapalmSMiles> Xlib: No protocol specified
<NapalmSMiles> rror: unable to open display (null)
<zorglu_> NapalmSMiles: the issue is the X driver, not the user from which you run the command
<zorglu_> $ glxinfo | grep render
<zorglu_> direct rendering: Yes
<zorglu_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20050528 AGP 4x NO-TCL
<zorglu_> you should get something like that
<zorglu_> the important part being the Yes :)
<NapalmSMiles> so what do i have to do?
<zorglu_> maybe try to boot X without xgl
<angasule> NapalmSMiles: you might want to check in #ubuntu and the ubuntu and kubuntu email lists
<nuxil> hey has anyone played with Kommander ?
<zorglu_> dont forget google :)))))))
<nuxil> #join #kde
<nuxil> erm
<NapalmSMiles> um wait i need the x base system installed right?
<zorglu_> NapalmSMiles: well sure
<zorglu_> NapalmSMiles: what are you running on ?
<zorglu_> NapalmSMiles: you dont have X ?
<NapalmSMiles> dose that come normally with kubuntu?
<NapalmSMiles> sorry im still new
<zorglu_> NapalmSMiles: yes :) X is what display the windows on the screen
<NapalmSMiles> lol ok
<wayne_1980> hello all
<zorglu_> hmm ok lets try "   xvinfo | grep "number of ports"       " <- put that in a console NapalmSMiles
<zorglu_> wayne_1980: hello
<wayne_1980> hi zorglu, howz u?
<BluesKaj> ok , dumped azureus.. the new version of KTorrent is much more stable and it stays connected ...YES!
<NapalmSMiles> same as before,
<sercik> hi again
<sercik> i use dpkg -l to see which are the package installed
<NapalmSMiles> should something go where "number of ports" is?
<zorglu_> $ xvinfo | grep "number of ports"
<zorglu_>     number of ports: 1
<zorglu_> you should get something like that
<sercik> could someone explain what rc means
<zorglu_> rc = release candidate
<zorglu_> well it is one possible meaning at least :)
<_pte> real crap?
<ev1lm1nd666> repeat code?
<NapalmSMiles> frost wire slows my computer down like crazy,it starts a process called java that takes up 30-60% of my resources.anyone have a seuggestion for a diffrent p2p?
<sercik> please be serious
<sercik> rc is not release candidate
<buzzy> !ntfsresize
<angasule> sercik: 'rc', in software, means release candidate
<sercik> i try to remove a program and dpkg say that is not installed but only configuration file
<buzzy> !ntfsresize
<buzzy> !ntfsresize
<buzzy> !ntfsresize
<buzzy> !ntfsresize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sercik> are present
<angasule> sercik: oh, yeah, some files have an .rc extension as well
<zorglu_> sercik: well provide more info in your question, you may get more suitable answre :)
<sercik> so it tell to use --purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> buzzy: avoid the spammin please
<ev1lm1nd666> rc= root comand?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NapalmSMiles> retarded computer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !ops
<NapalmSMiles> !rc
<sercik> and when i use --purge and then try again dpkg -l the package doesn't appers anymore
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<ubotu> rc: an implementation of the AT&T Plan 9 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-3 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 184 kB
<angasule> rc has a thousand meanings
<sercik> STOP
<sercik> rc is in the output of command dpkg -l
<angasule> I always think rc == Remote Controlled, and it helps me remember the order in which mathematical matrices are specified, (row, column)
<tsdgeos> lol, ubotu asked for help :D
<sercik> zorglu_: have you understoof?
<sercik> zorglu_: have you understood?
<zorglu_> sercik: yep you want the meaning of the .rc suffix generally used for configuration file
<zorglu_> sercik: and this is a good question :) i have no idea:)
<sercik> packages not installed but leave something on hd?
<sorush20> hi..
<zorglu_> sercik: nope what is left is the config files
<sorush20> kubuntu is k3b is check sum and I don't really know what to do after that?
<zorglu_> sercik: and the config files happens to has a .rc in their name
<sorush20> I get a value but I'm not sure if its correct .. what is the subcheck?
<sercik> it is possile to know when i use apt-get install package from which repo packade is downloaded
<zorglu_> http://docs.hp.com/en/B9106-90008/rc.1M.html <- sercik it is the same rc kindof stuff
<zorglu_> sercik: yep, use 'apt-cache policy yourpackagename'
<sorush20> !sum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sorush20> what is the sum check for the kubuntu iso
<zorglu_> sorush20: it check if the cd is properly burned
<zorglu_> aka if the disk is not corrupted
<zorglu_> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zorglu_> i guess the first url explains it
<janos_> hi
<sercik> someone have 32 bit ubuntu could send me some files?
<sercik> i need to use mplayer32 on 64 bit kubuntu
<janos_> bocs de csak magyarul beszlek :D
<zorglu_> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<buzzy> guys please help me: i open gparted but it shows me /dev/hda1 witha "!" ==> it says that gparted can't read filesystem (it is windows 2000 filessyetm) how can i resize that partition? please answer me whatever you know!! :D
<janos_> ok
<janos_> thx
<zorglu_> !resize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> !msg ubotu resize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msg ubotu resize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_pte> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<_pte> !ntfsresize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfsresize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> ok it is somewhere in there :)
<zorglu_> there are some tools to resize ntfs
<zorglu_> and they are described in the wiki
* zorglu_ is ultra precise :)
<RealisticDragon> heh hfs+ might be a pain but at least Linux can read it :P
<zorglu_> http://nishants.net/articles/ntfsresize.htm <- the stuff about ntfs resize
<sorush20> how do I make sure there are no error in the iso of kubuntu that I have downloaded?
<zorglu_> you run the checksum on it :)
<zorglu_> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zorglu_> the first link is for you :)
<RealisticDragon> pfft real men burn the CD and wait for 99% of the install to go by to discover it's broken ;P
<oslo> RealisticDragon> did u check md5sum before :D ?
<RealisticDragon> to be honest, uh, no... im always too lazy, but i have been lucky so far :) only one bad one in a decade or so
<RealisticDragon> can anyone remember what the trawling for imagess software is called? the one that will watch your lan segment for traffic... the name escapes me
<RealisticDragon> oh, driftnet, nm :)
<michelleindeed> okay, i'm a moron, i swear. i am trying to upgrade skype and i am having serious issues...
<michelleindeed> although in my opinion skype is crap anyhow
<RealisticDragon> skype is a static binary right? so, you just unpack click and away you go... or did they change it?
<_kuja_> Well, they've got debs too
<zorglu_> well if you dont like the software, no need to install it then :)
* zorglu_ is a problem solveers :)
<michelleindeed> eh, i've decided to do it so now i'm going to have to
<zorglu_> if you go against my solutions, stuff wont be as smooth :)
<michelleindeed> i have issues with my mic anyhow so i figure i may as well upgrade it before i bother fixing the mic..
<RealisticDragon> zorglu_: not heard of the girfriend imperative then? ;)
<_kuja_> download the deb ... dpkg -r skype && dpkg -i *.deb?
<michelleindeed> i'm downloading the deb pkg
<_pte> btw. when u boot livecd in safe vga mode and select 640x480, the boot screen is not resized and u cannot see any messages under the progress bar, which should be fixed
<_kuja_> _pte, if you're talking about edgy, you won't see any messages, safe mode or not.
<_pte> and press enter to reboot is not message? ;-)
<_kuja_> Of course not :D
<michelleindeed> it's saying something about the utility not being in my PATH
<_kuja_> pastebin it?
<michelleindeed> ?
<_kuja_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<michelleindeed> well, it's not all that large. it just says error - ark, because it opens ark when i click on it.
<michelleindeed> and then says that ^
<_kuja_> that's okay, it needn't be opened with ark anyway ...
<michelleindeed> i absolutely forgot what to do
<_kuja_> jeeze ... kde takes forever to compile :o
<RealisticDragon> hah i used to run gentoo on a 1 ghz celeron, i know the pain :)
<michelleindeed> oh wait. just rightclick and install. wow.
<RealisticDragon> it got so bad my dorm actually set up distcc :)
<michelleindeed> now i feel very stupid.
<zorglu_> michelleindeed: time to remove it now
<michelleindeed> remove the other one?
<_kuja_> I think it has been going for about two hours ... watched a movie while I was waiting...
<RealisticDragon> well early KDE builds were 24 hours plus on that machine, so should be under 6 hours on todays computers :)
<_pte> when (hd0,4) is linux partition in grup, then /dev/sda5 is root partiotion in linux, isn't it? is SATA sda or not?
<_kuja_> RealisticDragon: I'd like to see just h ow long it takes, should be interesting
<NapalmSMiles> can anyone think of a way to put a iso on an ipod?
<RealisticDragon> as a bootable disk NapalmSMiles?
<_kuja_> RealisticDragon: I had decided that I wanted to have a vanilla kde installed as well, what a time consuming idea
<NapalmSMiles> yup
<billytwowilly> did you guys switch to beryl in edgy when I wasn't looking? I have beryl like window switching and re-running kwin no longer fixes my lack of borders on windows.
<raquel> feliz navidad paaara todos
<RealisticDragon> edgy doesnt have beryl, even with backports, at least on ppc/32 billytwowilly
<RealisticDragon> no es navidad hoy :P
<ninHer> igual para ti raquel
* billytwowilly is on i386
<billytwowilly> k, is there a beryl/kubuntu support channle?
<zorglu_> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<zorglu_> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<billytwowilly> thanks
<RealisticDragon> im not sure NapalmSMiles, sounds interesting though :) i think you can provided it can be read like a normal USB drive
<ninHer> brasa el bot este
<_kuja_> perhaps #beryl?
<BluesKaj> billytwowilly, have fun if yer using ATI :)
<sercik> please i need two files from 32 bit version
<RealisticDragon> hey, 3d accel works for ATI cards now :)
<sercik> libsasl2.so.2 => not found
<sercik>         libgnutls.so.13 => not found
<NapalmSMiles> it can but i just dont know how to put the iso on it K3B will only burn to cd's
<_kuja_> uggh
<sercik> someone could send me?
* _kuja_ bangs his head against the wall
<RealisticDragon> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8903 - boot from an ipod into linux for PPC
<ninHer> NapalmSMiles: k3b can burn iso's
<_pte> I wan't to know, how can ati degrade performance in their drivers so much without being noticed of calling delay, looping etc. :-)
<NapalmSMiles> yes but only to cds,i need it burnt to a ipod
<ninHer> NapalmSMiles: cd and dvd ones
<_kuja_> k3b is my hero :D
<ninHer> mine too... lol
<RealisticDragon> well it works for mac hardware, so there might be a way to get it working for pcs too :)
<ninHer> why don't you install gnu/linux on your ipod ?
<michelleindeed> okay, it's upgraded, quite easily in fact.
<RealisticDragon> because that still wont let him boot pcs with it ninHer? ;)
<michelleindeed> now i just need to get my mic working sometime this year
<sercik> kkathman: please help me?
<ninHer> RealisticDragon: look at this link and think twice
<NapalmSMiles> ninHer: because the install files in iso format
<ninHer> http://ipodlinux.org/Main_Page
<sercik> send me libsasl2.so.2 libgnutls.so.13 from your ubuntu
<zorglu_> sercik: install it from the repositories
<yuma> hi there, anyone having trouble opening the gmail inbox with firefox?
<cloakable> Nope. Why not try Kmail?
<inetpro> yuma: I use gmail and firefox all the time
<yuma> inetpro: have you experienced some issues lately?
<inetpro> yuma: nope
<RealisticDragon> kmail can read gmail accounts now right? i was looking at it because google offer an smtp server and ICBA to run my own... anyone tried it and know if it works with forged "from" and "return to" headers?
<yuma> inetpro: I see the inbox for a second and then, crash
<inetpro> yuma: i've just been there but lemme try again
<yuma> inetpro: ok
<yuma> inetpro: maybe it's some plugin I've installed
<yuma> inetpro: have you configured the File Picker for firefox?
<inetpro> yuma: no... what doe it do?
<yuma> inetpro: it just changes the file picker from the gtk  based to the qt based
<inetpro> yuma: never used it
<eMaX_> re
<yuma> inetpro: it shouldn't be related to that...
<eMaX_> how, when I boot kubuntu, can I switch off the splash screen and see the boot messages?
<nalioth> yuma: yes, i've noticed trouble in the last week or so.  nothing ever resolves but a white screen
<eMaX_> like in SuSE, I simply press Esc; is there something similar in Kubuntu?
<inetpro> yuma: still trying to connect... me network connection very slow
<yuma> inetpro: ok
<yuma> nalioth: nothing resolves? what do you mean?
<NapalmSMiles> system setting spalsh screen?
<yuma> I've found this bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/68151
<NapalmSMiles> maybe?
<inetpro> yuma: connected no problem
<billytwowilly> lol fix one problem and find another. X is giving me weird errors when I try to start konqueror now. Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<billytwowilly> any ideas?
<The_Machine> anyone have a tutorial how i can add my kubuntu machine to a windows 2k domain?  (something more recent?)  Is there some kind of utility that will let me do this automatically, rather than having to edit all sorts of files?
<nalioth> yuma: it ends up a white (blank) window
<yuma> nalioth: here it crash
<billytwowilly> and when I try to open kaffeine for that matter. same error.
<inetpro> anyone have a solution for remote administering a MAC server from Kubuntu?
<yuma> nalioth, inetpro: in the bug sais it's fixed, but maybe just in the ubuntu repositories
<billytwowilly> inetpro: ssh?
<rampone> any solution for the suspend/hibernate HORRIBLE ERROR ?
<inetpro> I mean something like rdesktop or vnc
<RealisticDragon> if you need the user interface does NX work?
<billytwowilly> vnc will work in linux.
<RealisticDragon> cant remember if there is an OSX server
<inetpro> billytwowilly: but what do i install on the mac?
<NapalmSMiles> what are the advantages of kubuntu over gentoo
<billytwowilly> inetpro: search fink for a vnc server? I dunno, I don't really do macs yet;) I'll be more helpful when I get a macbook in a couple months;)
<cloakable> NapalmSMiles: You don't have to wait ages to install OO.org :)
<scipper> hi
<cloakable> NapalmSMiles: Or KDE :P
<RealisticDragon> mostly its easier to keep it running smoothly NapalmSMiles
<scipper> does anyone has a howto i can run opengl with my radeon x800xt?
<RealisticDragon> other than that, its all Linux, the actual desktop isnt much different :)
<inetpro> thanks billytwowilly i will do some more googling on fink
<NapalmSMiles> keep which one running?
<billytwowilly> inetpro: fink is like .debs on ubuntu for macs..
<billytwowilly> inetpro: fink.sf.net I think
<inetpro> aha
<_pte> HA! finally! i'm able now to boot from hdd!
<inetpro> billytwowilly: fink.sourceforge.net
<billytwowilly> sf.net redirects there;)
<buz> gnomefreak: this is somehow related to update initramfs. ever since i run update -k all not even dapper kernel will work anymore
<zorglu_> !ati | scipper
<ubotu> scipper: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<buz> which is reaaally unfortunate considering the laptop doesnt have a cdrom
<RealisticDragon> does automatix have the ATI drivers in it?
<zorglu_> RealisticDragon: it is supposed to, yes
<scipper> ubotu i already installed the atidriver(fglrx) but this doesnt make opelgl run
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i already installed the atidriver(fglrx) but this doesnt make opelgl run - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scipper> o0
<zorglu_> scipper: ubotu is a bot
<scipper> looks like, didnt know
<zorglu_> scipper: do "glxinfo | grep render" in a terminal
<RealisticDragon> lol my website is being spammed by a bot advertising ubuntu :D
<RealisticDragon> the spammers hit a new low... whats next, spamming for cancer charities? :/
<scipper> zorglu Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<inetpro> billytwowilly: do i understand correctly? You install fink and then you install any .dpkg package?
<zorglu_> scipper: ok do "xvinfo | grep "number of port"" in a terminal
<scipper> zorglu number of which port?
<zorglu_> xvinfo | grep "number of port" <- type this in the terminal, number of port is a pattern, you dont have to replace it
<RealisticDragon> inetpro: fink has a built in package manager and list of packages for OSX systems
<scipper> zorglu oh kk ^^
<billytwowilly> inetpro: I haven't used it. My understanding is that fink is justa  package manager. So you install fink and then there should be some way to tell fink to download and install software from repositories.
<inetpro> RealisticDragon: wow, sounds very cool... can't wait until tomorrow. Unfortunately the MAC is at work.
<scipper> zorglu nothin happens on this command. when i just type xvinfo the terminal says no adaptors present
<RealisticDragon> http://www.realvnc.com/download.html << you can download VNC for OSX (and linux) from here
<zorglu_> scipper: did you install the driver for your card ?
<inetpro> billytwowilly: will try it tomorrow.. now 22:17 and need some sleep :)
<scipper> zorglu yes i installes it with apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<zorglu_> scipper: do you have a nvidia by chance ?
<scipper> no
<scipper> ati
<inetpro> RealisticDragon: we've tried that at some stage and had a problem but maybe i should try again
<rizwaan> hi, anybody using rlocate on (k)ubuntu?
<RealisticDragon> inetpro: are you going to be running over an insecure network? like the inetnet?
<zorglu_> scipper: some issue happen today with nvidia kernel, did your stuff worked yesterday or it is the first time you try ?
<inetpro> RealisticDragon: not a chance
<RealisticDragon> heh just asking, VNC has no security of its own you see :) but you can use it with port forwarding and SSH
<scipper> zorglu its the first time i try to. could there be a problem with my ati graficscard and the nforce chpset?
<inetpro> RealisticDragon: yip i know. Thanks
<kkathman> morning (well afternoon) folks
<RealisticDragon> i used to use it over the campus network redirected via a mail server i had shell access to since it could see both inside and outside the LAN :P
<rizwaan> could anyone suggest me how to make a "rc.local" like startup script in ubuntu.. to load rlocate module at the startup
<rizwaan> i came from slackware..
<inetpro> RealisticDragon: tell me, does OSX have ssh installed by default or do I also install that somehow via fink or other...
<buz_> inetpro: ssh client is installed by default
<RealisticDragon> errr give me a sec and ill check
<buz_> server i'm not sure
<RealisticDragon> i have mac on linux installed on this machine :) its rather slick
<zorglu_> !tab | scipper
<ubotu> scipper: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zorglu_> !ati | scipper
<ubotu> scipper: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_kuja_> rizwaan, are you wanting details on how to write the script, or how to get it to run on startup ... or both?
<zorglu_> scipper: have you followed this tutorial ?
<rizwaan> get it run on startup
<inetpro> buz_: interesting...
<rizwaan> both would be nice.. :)
<inetpro> RealisticDragon: on Intel?
<inetpro> RealisticDragon: or should i say PC?
<scipper> zorglu_: no not yet ^^
<eMaX> re
<zorglu_> scipper: ok now is a good time :)
<scipper> kk i thought installing the package with apt would be enough
<inetpro> RealisticDragon?
<nagyv> I would like to write an audio CD from a selection of mp3s and wmas, but for the wma files k3b says that the format is not supported. What can I do?
<_kuja_> rizwaan, I've no idea what would go into the script, but I can help with the other part. Check that there isn't already somethign in /etc/init.d
<eMaX> how can I list all installed packages / deb?
<rizwaan> okie dokie
<zorglu_> rizwaan: dont /msg me, use #kubuntu to ask your questions
<rizwaan> okay
<rizwaan> which file is 'rc.local' equivalent to slackware in (k)ubuntu?
<Murchadh> eMaX, dpkg -l >> applist creates file applist
<inetpro> eMaX: good question... i've never doen this on the CLI. Anyone?
<nagyv> eMaX: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l > ~/packages
<nagyv> I have a small sh script for this, if you want I can post it on pastebin
<Realistic_Dragon> rizwaan: you need to make your own, the article i linked had how to do it :)
<eMaX> tnx
<Realistic_Dragon> oh, i got d/ced, sec ill repost it :o
<nagyv> anyway, I have to say thank you for this same irc channel, the posted line was received here :)
<Realistic_Dragon> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup
<rizwaan> ok, thanks Dragon :)
<Realistic_Dragon> np, wanted to know myself :)
<gnomefreak> buz_: the head kernel developer is commenting on your bug. he says it should be an easy fix. the instructions will be on the bug report
<scode_> I was told by nixternal after i had an issue with my graphics card to put in composite as disabled, now I'm getting this error message saying to enable it
<_osh> Realistic_Dragon: That isn't the "new and improved" way of doing it is it? The "edgy" way.
<Realistic_Dragon> apparently its the debian way
<Realistic_Dragon> so it probably has dust on it :P
<eMaX> question: does kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic refer to that specific file or symlink in / or in /boot?
<buz_> gnomefreak: i'm quite positive this is an initrd issue
<_osh> Realistic_Dragon: Weren't the startup something that they're working on. To improve startup time and move away from the symlinked version into something new that has dependancies between applications. Like samba depend on network and portmap being started...
<buz_> copying an initrd from another machine seems to have mostly worked
<andres_> Hola
<gnomefreak> buz_: he knows the issue if hes replying that fast. i trust him on kernel
<Realistic_Dragon> _osh: oh, hm, i dont know if itll still work then... /etc/init.d is still there on edgy though
<_pte> ther's no resolv.conf in kubuntu?
<_pte> !resolv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* gnomefreak stays aaway from kernel issues. i play more with apt issues
<_kuja_> _pte, resolv.conf is in /etc, and it's there.
<inetpro> _pte: I've always created my own resolv.conf
<buz_> ok getting the old initram at least gets me back into kubuntu
<buz_> now for his fix
<Rob-West> is Beryl XGL good
<_kuja_> beryl + aiglx = better :)
<buz_> unless you got nvidia
<buz_> in which case you get black windows when you run out of video ram
<Rob-West> well im getting an Nvidia card
<Rob-West> its 128mb
<buz_> get one with tons of ram if you want to use beryl
<Realistic_Dragon> has anyone tried beryl+aiglx on a ppc machine?
<yuma> Hey, anyone having good results with a Intel 915GM integrated on Beryl + Aiglx?
<_kuja_> decent low-end/cheap nvidia card: geforce 6600gt
<buz_> -> #ubuntu-xgl
<_kuja_> (by todays standards)
<zorglu_> yuma: good question, im interested by the anwer too :)
<Rob-West> im getting an Nvidia 5500
<buz_> even for aiglx
<_kuja_> sounds ... old
<yuma> zorglu_: I think I wont like the answer :)
<jaramillo> where can i find the .torrent for kubuntu (cd, not dvd) ?
<buz_> wasnt the 5XXX line the ones that sounded like vacuum cleaners
<Rob-West> the guy im getting it from wants me to put Compiz on this computer
<jaramillo> in torrent.ubuntu.com i only find dvd's in the release folder
<_kuja_> I used to have a 6600gt ... but I sold it to a friend and got myself a 7900gtx :)
<zorglu_> yuma: well i got good 3d perf on it. way enougth to play 3d games. so i guess a window stuff could be handled easily :)
<zorglu_> yuma: i havent tried tho :)
<jaramillo> and cd's under the 'simple' folder. are those cd's final version?
<yuma> zorglu_: I tried but it was slow like hell
<yuma> zorglu_: I felt asamed of the graphic card... Never tried again
<zorglu_> yuma: 0000:00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Rob-West> if i went back to windows how would the Nvidia FX5500 game
<ernz_c> Hi everyone, I am new to Kubuntu. I just switched from Ubuntu. Does anyone know if there is a way to change the icons of specific mounted devices and their names in the Storage Media applet?
<_kuja_> rob-west, if you played a game that was even somewhat new, it would show its weakness very, very quickly
<zorglu_> yuma: i run first personn shooter on that at more than 60fps... i wont understand that a 3d stuff doing simple stuff will be slow
<zorglu_> yuma: well one day i will try :)
<Rob-West> well im talking like Grand Theft Autos
<yuma> zorglu_: I don't know, but maybe I didn't configured it right
<buz_> gnomefreak: getting rid of kopt and then have grub use UUID doesnt hep
<yuma> zorglu_: I tried algo the koroora (something like that, I can't remember the name) and it worked very fast...
<The_Machine> is there an easy way to join a windows domain (2000) in ubuntu?  some util or something?
<yuma> zorglu_: but again, in kubuntu it didn't work
<zorglu_> yuma: ah ok :) then it is more a config issue :)
<gnomefreak> buz_: is that what he told you to try?
<zorglu_> yuma: i hate to config stuff :) im still on dapper for this reason :)
<yuma> zorglu_: do you see in glxgears the gears move smooth?
<inetpro> The_Machine: samba?
<nagyv> how can I restart the sound daemon? something went here really wrong. Amarok crashes every time when I would like to play something.
<zorglu_> yuma: yep without any issue
<buz_> gnomefreak: yes
<yuma> zorglu_: I can't wait for the new software... hehe
<gnomefreak> buz_: than put it in the bug report
<zorglu_> yuma: http://tremulous.net is what i run on it. with much less details tho :)
<yuma> zorglu_: then, definetly I have something broken
<gnomefreak> he will get the email and he will work with you on it
<brian_> go to the system settings panel and sound, and change the audio driver, it will restart the sound syste
<gnomefreak> or fix it.
<billytwowilly> so if konqueror won't start what's the best way to go about figuring out why? The error messages when I run it in a terminal are uninspiring..
<The_Machine> inetpro - hmm..  right, it's partially samba
<The_Machine> i mean, i'm not seeing any *recent* tutorials on how i would join an NT domain with k/ubuntu
<yuma> zorglu_: hey, it looks better that Cube!
<The_Machine> :(
<The_Machine> i know it's easy in a couple of other distros..
<buz_> currently writing the report
<yuma> zorglu_: I'll give it a try, when exams finish...
<zorglu_> yuma: very fun to play, very fast paced
<inetpro> The_Machine: what you trying to achieve?
<yuma> zorglu_: are you using the i810 driver for X, don't you?
<nagyv> brian_: thx
<zorglu_> yuma: let me check
<brian_> np
<holger> hi all
<zorglu_> Driver          "i810" <- yuma
<yuma> zorglu_: I see
<zorglu_> (WW) I810: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0:2:1) found
<zorglu_> (--) Chipset 915GM found
<yuma> zorglu_: I've noticed that it sais to me that DRM failed, I'm talking about glxgears
<inetpro> The_Machine: sorry i'm a commandline fan... i edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to set thye domain value etc. and then i do smbmount
<brian_> nagyv: what format are you trying to play in amarok?
<yuma> zorglu_: hahaha, I don't even have direct rendering, this morning something broke for good
<scipper> zorglu_: i try to follow the man but i got an error on the step with fglrxinfo
<zorglu_> yuma: only this morning ? it was ok before ?
<scipper> zorglu_: same as before Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual!
<billytwowilly> hmm. which -dbg for kde should I use to get debugging symbols out of konqueror?
<yuma> zorglu_: I left direct rendering yesterday, but today, when arrive to university the whole xorg.conf was broken
<yuma> zorglu_: I left working*
<inetpro> The_Machine: i think you have to install smbfs to get smbmount
<zorglu_> yuma: did you update in the middle, there is an issue with the update on nvideo this morning ?/
<holger> ubuntu is so nice, but today my mouse is broken, not physically ;-) yesterday i connected my digital camera the first time. Now, after a reboot my mouse is not working anymore, what can i do?, it's so sad.
<andres_> hola alguien habla espaol?
<yuma> zorglu_: nope, I didn't
<holger> it's an usb mouse
<eMaX_> yo
<RealisticDragon> euthanasia is the only answer, for he was a good and faithful mouse and it would be inhmane to let it suffer
<The_Machine> inetpro - i can take a command line fan
<nagyv> brian_: I don't know exactly what happened. I was playing something while I wanted to convert some wmas2mp3 using this script: http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Convert_WMA_to_MP3. It did not succeed, and after amarok said that the sound device is occupied by some other program. I restarted it, and then it did not answered to anything.
<The_Machine> so i did edit the domain in smb.conf
<bgsteffens> i'm new from windows to kubuntu, and i cannot figure out for the life of me how to install software (other than getting the packages through the console).. now i'm trying to install thunderbird. it's a .tar.gz file and i can't figure out what i'm supposed to do with it! >_<
<inetpro> The_Machine: yip
<nagyv> bgsteffens: use synaptic, that is a user interface for the package manager
<The_Machine> inetpro: are you joined to a Active Directory domain w/ your kubuntu?
<inetpro> The_Machine: i think it's still called Workgroup
<holger> Any suggestions in troubleshooting mouse-support? Please
<RealisticDragon> bgsteffens: start up adept and install it from there
<RealisticDragon> its on the menu under system
<inetpro> The_Machine: yes
<brian_> to install a .tar.gz file install alien from the package manager
<nagyv> bgsteffens: sorry, no use adept, synaptic is for Gnome (the other ubuntu)
<inetpro> The_Machine: and it's even a 2003 domain
<RealisticDragon> bgsteffens: once you have it open you can just type in thunderbird and then click install :) it does everything else for you
<nagyv> brian_: for .tar.gz-s he needs build-essentials I think
<zorglu_> scipper: dunno the answer sorry, the kernel seems to have trouble with 3d today
<brian_> after that open a terminal window and browse to the directory where the .tar file is
<bgsteffens> Adept Manager Manage Packages?
<holger> Is it possible to redetect the mouse?
<nagyv> bgsteffens: yes
<RealisticDragon> holger: unplugging and replugging should pick it up with hotplug
<holger> :-(
<holger> ok
<brian_> the command to change to .deb is  sudo alien packagename
<bgsteffens> ok cool, thank you :)
<bgsteffens> has anyone gotten blender to install on kubuntu edgy?
<RealisticDragon> holger: the mouse works in another machine?
<brian_> after you change to .deb, just right click and install with package manager.
<nagyv> bgsteffens: to get access to some non opensource packages you will have to add new repositories to your sources.list file
<RealisticDragon> bgsteffens: i think blender is in adept
<RealisticDragon> blender is Open Source nagyv:)
<andres_> yuma how to register me to talk to you
<bgsteffens> ok thanks =)
<RealisticDragon> yes bgsteffens, you can install blender with adept
<zorglu_> !register | andres_
<ubotu> andres_: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nagyv> RealisticDragon: I know, I was not talking about blender
<RealisticDragon> ah ok
<holger> mmh, i have replugged it, but nothing happens i will try it on another machine, but this was happend after i plugged my digital camera yesterday - i think something has happend with the usb ports, mmh
<andres_> ok tanks
<RealisticDragon> you have tried a different physical port holger?
<holger> mom
<holger> yes i tried, but nothing
<nagyv> bgsteffens: just to know. .tar.gz files in general are source files (not always), so to install them you have to compile it from the source. Package manager is preferred because of security updates and is also more comfortable.
<RealisticDragon> :/ sorry holger, its a bit of an odd one that, not seen a broken mouse in a while
<trappist> and you're less likely to break your system when you stick with the package manager
<bgsteffens> nagyv: ok ^^ a question about source code.. what gui libraries for c++ are supported by kubuntu/kde? qT?
<billytwowilly> guys, I really need some help. I'm running edgy and konqueror won't start. Where do I get the debugging symbols for konqueror? do I use the kdebase ones?
<RealisticDragon> bgsteffens: you can install gtk/gnome libs if you like, the ubuntu and kbuntu share repositories and can run side by side
<RealisticDragon> xfce/xubuntu as well
<brian_> Unless you just prefet konqueror, install firefox from adept
<bgsteffens> nice
<RealisticDragon> if you want the whole thing install ubuntu/desktop but you dont need to, when you select apps itll automagically install all the things you need (as long as you use adept to do it)
<yuma> brb
<RealisticDragon> billytwowilly: im sorry im afraid i havent used the debugger with kde before :o
<billytwowilly> RealisticDragon: can you offer any other suggestions as to how to figure out why konqueror won't start?
<RealisticDragon> run it from the command line and see what error it gives you
<holger> oh, let me tell you i am stupid :-) my mouse was connected through a ps2-adapter for while and stopped working today. now i removed the adapter and plugged in usb and it is working again, very odd. Thanks RD
<Gangster> does kubuntu come with 3d desktop as a default in the current version ?
<brian_> hmm
<RealisticDragon> lol np holger
<RealisticDragon> no Gangster
<billytwowilly> RealisticDragon: it gives crap errors. I'll give you an example  Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169
<RealisticDragon> hopefully the next version will
<Gangster> crud
<Gangster> thx
<holger> :-)
<billytwowilly> after that there is a bit more, but it essentially just stops.
<alejo> I have a problem with adept manager "help"
<RealisticDragon> billytwowilly: erk, no idea im afraid
<loslopez> mctux
<brian_> whats wrong with adept?
<alejo> I dont more upgrade kubuntu..
<yuma> re
<nagyv> bgsteffens: I don't know. Actually I do not really understand you question. :)
<chris___> how can i update kDE to 4.0 version?
<alejo> the error message is "There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages. "
<chris___> how can i update kDE to 4.0 version?
<The_Machine> i'm trying to figure out why evolution mail would be starting up when i log into KDE
<The_Machine> it isn't in my KDE Autostart folder
<RealisticDragon> gah i hate google because im on a mexican ip it keeps giving me spanish language websites when i search, even with the terms in english
<The_Machine> little help?
* RealisticDragon shoots stupid autodetect scripts
<The_Machine> strange RealisticDragon.  I didn't know google did that :)
<RealisticDragon> The_Machine: KDE saves your session when you log off
<The_Machine> But i don't run evolution mail..  while i'm on..
<RealisticDragon> yeah, it redirects to google.co.uk hen you have an english locted ip as well The_Machine
<RealisticDragon> is it minimised in the system tray?
<The_Machine> nope.
<Zerb_Riss> does anyone know how to get acroread to open PDF files inside Firefox?
<RealisticDragon> hm, if you try opening up a console and ps x | grep vol
<The_Machine> k
<RealisticDragon> then kill anything that looks like evolution before logging out and back in
<The_Machine> interesting
<The_Machine> thanks :)
<RealisticDragon> it might not work :)
<yuma> hmmm, now firefox works ok with gmail
<The_Machine> i do see evolution stuff
<The_Machine> alarm and "data-server"
<yuma> I don't understand a thing...
<The_Machine> whatever that is.
<trojan_war> I havent had any problems with kubuntu, don't understand why some people have so many probs
<RealisticDragon> you can kill it with 'kill -9 insetpidnumhere'
<RealisticDragon> or killalll evolution-data-server or whatever might work too :)
<mhb> Hi ... what's the best audio encoder for Kubuntu?
<mhb> I need a FLAC -> mp3
<alejo> alguien habla espanol?
<RealisticDragon> mhb: mencoder can convert anything more or less, and its scriptabl
<RealisticDragon> e
<mhb> RealisticDragon: is it xine-based?
<LjL> !es | alejo
<ubotu> alejo: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<mhb> or mplayer-based?
<RealisticDragon> no mhb, its mplayer based
<RealisticDragon> its a command line transcoder, very feature rich (and a little bit complex) - its great combined with xargs though
<alejo> gracias :)
<RealisticDragon> no, mplayer
<yuma> I changed the ui.allow_*File_Picker* in about:config of Firefox 2.0 but the new File Picker (the qt based) didn't recognize my encoding and break the directories with  and so on
<yuma> is there any way of fixing it?
<billytwowilly> anyone running beryl with kde? Got a link to a howto? the #ubuntu-xgl stuff appears aimed at gnome users
<trojan_war> ubotu: tu habla engles muy pecito?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tu habla engles muy pecito? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mhb> is there an encoder which is easy to install and graphical?
<trojan_war> yeah, go to windows, im sure you would like nero
<RealisticDragon> im not sure mhb, i think there probably is :)
<RealisticDragon> as for installation, you can use adept which will help you out
<RealisticDragon> its under system on the menu
<billytwowilly> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<RealisticDragon> if you open up adept and type in encoder theres a pretty big selection of applications to dig through :)
<mhb> RealisticDragon: I guess so
<mhb> RealisticDragon: but I hoped for a quick recommend, since I need it pretty fast
<RealisticDragon> hm, id take a look at gtranscode maybe
<dek_> i have installed Win32 codecs, but Kaffeine doesn't play XviD, any ideas?
<RealisticDragon> http://www.fuzzymonkey.net/software/gtranscode/
<mhb> RealisticDragon: thanks
<cloakable> dek_:  libxine-extracodecs
<RealisticDragon> nvm, video thing :./ sorry
<earl_> speaking of beryl. i'm trying to get that running and i get a weird error in my Xorg.0.log. it goes something like this:
<sercik> w32codecs is for mplayer and not for kaffeine
<earl_> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  RADEONDRIGetVersion failed to open the DRM [dri]  Disabling DRI.
<sercik> that use the xine engine
<earl_> anyone know what that means
<dek_> ok
<dek_> let me try
<dek_> :P
<Gangster> is there a development version that comes with 3D desktop default ?
<dek_> works, thanks to both
<RealisticDragon> there are instructions to set up a 3d desktop on edgy Gangster
<Gangster> im only gonna be running the live cd though
<RealisticDragon> otherwise i think mandriva (?) has a release at present with a 3d desktop by default if that helps
<RealisticDragon> ahh ok
<Gangster> im getting kororaa atm
<Gangster> its live cd is 3D
<Gangster> im more familiar with ubuntu though
<Red-Sox[away] > Two problems, both with flash
<Red-Sox[away] > (A) Sound waaay behind in Konq, and (B) NO sound in YouTube
<RealisticDragon> Red-Sox[away] : are you running flash 7 or 9?
<RealisticDragon> i have had both problems with v. 7
<Red-Sox[away] > RealisticDragon: 9
<earl_> how do you get flash 9?
<Red-Sox[away] > Er
<Red-Sox[away] > 8
<Red-Sox[away] > no
<RealisticDragon> 8 doesnt run on linux :o
<Red-Sox[away] > 7
<earl_> i didn't think so
<RealisticDragon> and you install the flash-nonfree package earl_
<Red-Sox[away] > RealisticDragon: 7!!one
<RealisticDragon> i think 9 (beta) is in backports, if its not in universe
<elbing> I use 9 release from adobe web
* Red-Sox[away]  fixed it
<ernz> Can someone help me please, I just installed Kubuntu, and I was trying out themes in the theme manager. I clicked high contrast, now I can't return to default settings. Please? :)
<ernz__> Can someone help me please, I just installed Kubuntu, and I was trying out themes in the theme manager. I clicked high contrast, now I can't return to default settings. Please? :)
<excitatory> ernz_: couldn't you go back into the theme manager and change it to the default?
<Red-Sox[away] > ernz__: Mistaaake
<excitatory> ernz__: and there's no need to flood the channel like that.
<Red-Sox[away] > ernz__: lol
<Red-Sox[away] > ernz__: Didn't you see the high contrast preview?
<Red-Sox[away] > :P
<ernz__> excitatory, I tried that, it "defaults" to the high contrast every time
<excitatory> ernz__: well, logic would dictate that you try a different theme.
<ernz__> excitatory: I searched for the default Kubuntu theme, but only found one for Emerald. I wen to KDE-look and it seems as though everything is for another distro or a thrid party style manager!
<ernz__> Very frustrating
<excitatory> ernz__: no
<ernz__> "No"?
<excitatory> go back into the theme manager, and use Plastik, or Keramik or something
<ernz__> excitatory: Which one is the Kubuntu default?
<elbing> kubuntu theme?
<ernz__> ebling: I don't see it in there :(
<excitatory> plastik
<Zerb_Riss> no
<Zerb_Riss> Crystal is the Kubuntu default
<Zerb_Riss> Platik is the KDE default
<ernz__> excitatory: When I click plastik the window decorations look off.
<elbing> oh, crystal for window decoration, I thought about color theme
<elbing> sorry
<ernz__> Zerb_Riss, I don't see crystal for the theme
<Zerb_Riss> what do you mean by theme?
<Zerb_Riss> what config page are you on?
<nagyv> I would like to try out bzflag, but first it would be nice to practice "at home" on localhost. How can I do that?
<ernz__> Control Center Modules Menu > Appearance and Themes > Theme Manager
<Zerb_Riss> what the... are you using SuSE?
<excitatory> ernz__: well that's because a theme encompasses a whole look to the desktop.. i don't use themes.. i use a customized set of window borders, colours, etc.  so if you changed those, then choosing straight up plastik will change those settings to its own.
<Zerb_Riss> oh I see it
<ernz__> Zerb Riss: Add the applet to panel
<ernz__> :) See
<Zerb_Riss> yah I don't think Kubuntu uses a theme by default
<Zerb_Riss> under Style it uses Plastik
<elbing> not really, neither control center... maybe systemsettings
<excitatory> ernz__: if it's really bothering you.. you can always create a new user, and log in as that.
<Zerb_Riss> yah well Theme Manager isn't in System Settings, it's only in kcontrol
<ernz__> excitatory: Sounds like a last ditch - I would be better to reinstall KUbuntu
<Zerb_Riss> if you want to reset everything, then just rename the .kde folder in your home directory and it will reset your desktop
<elbing> right. I don't use complete themes... maybe I was wrong for that
<ernz__> Zerb_Riss: Rrrrrrealy? I will try that now and will be back shortly.
<Zerb_Riss> well from what I can tell, there isn't a theme for Kubuntu
<elbing> read Zerb_Riss, is not needed to reinstall
<excitatory> i can't believe this guy
<Zerb_Riss> I just created a Kubuntu Theme lol
<elbing> lol
<Zerb_Riss> took like two seconds
<excitatory> he's convinced that creating a new user is a last ditch solution, so instead, he's going to reinstall..
<excitatory> that's insane
<Zerb_Riss> no
<Zerb_Riss> he's going to do what I said
<elbing> not, that's windows 2003 server
<Zerb_Riss> i.e. rename the .kde folder in his home directory
<elbing> i usually rename k3b around 3 times for week... it hates my DVD's lol
<elbing> very useful method
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<ernz> That TOTALLY just worked!!!
<Zerb_Riss> :)
<ernz> Awesome.
<elbing> Zerb_Riss: thank for give us Kubuntu Theme
<ernz> B)
<elbing> got o kde-look and upload it lol
<Zerb_Riss> hehehe
<ernz> I lost all of my panels and stuff, but that was totally worth it.
<Zerb_Riss> yah
<Zerb_Riss> .kde has all of your kde settings in it
<Zerb_Riss> I said rename in case you couldn't get something back
<ernz_> Where would my desktop settings be saved? :D
<ubuntu> how do i change the partition tables from a live kubuntu cd?
<elbing> well, but if he doesn't know anything about change themes in KDE, do you think if he will know to look for individual configuration files?
<Zerb_Riss> I'm not sure, I think it's in .kde/share/config
<Zerb_Riss> elbing: better than making a whole new user o_O
<ernz_> elbing: I'm ugly, not stupid.
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<elbing> right, goingo to silence :p
<elbing> hehe, sorry man, it was ironic, that's all
<ernz_> 2nd thoughts, I better just do it manually.
<ernz_> Oooh ooh, one more question before I go...
<ernz_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ernz_> :)
<ubuntu> i messed up my windows bootloader when i tried to put grub on, and i want to change it back, but how do i get read/write access to my ntfs hdd from a live cd?
<ernz_> ...is there a way for me to alter the name/icons of individual icons on the removable storage applet?
<Zerb_Riss> hmm no clue on that one
<RealisticDragon> if you want to write to an NTFS disk you need to use NTFS_captive I think (blame microsoft for that one :( ) its on the ultimate boot CD linux distro, not sure about k/ubuntu
<ernz_> The reason I ask is because I bought a USB card reader today, but it registers as a UsbDisk, with a USB pen drive icon, when it isn't. It gets more confusing because I do also have an actual pen drive plugged in too.
<elbing> ubuntu, if you want to restore your MBR, try booting from windows cd and from console type "fixmbr"
<ubuntu> i just need to change my boot.ini back, but don't have write access to it
<ernz_> elbing: Would "bootfix/fixboot" be of any use also?
<ubuntu> i could fix it from linux if i could get linux installed on here, but i can't get my partitions correct.  and don't know how to from this cd
<dhq__> hey all
<Schuenemann> how can I choose to open files with a double-click, instead of a single one?
<dhq__> my x doesnt wrk
<dhq__> fdoving: you there ^^
<ernz_> Scheunemann: I actually know the answer to that one!!! Wait a sec and I will tell u
<Schuenemann> k
<RealisticDragon> start:system settings:eyboard and mouse
<Zerb_Riss> Schuenemann: System Settings->Keyboard & Mouse->Mouse->Double-click to open files radio button
<ernz_> What realisticdragon said, then check "Double click to..."
<Schuenemann> where is keyboard & mouse?
<ernz_> This could have been my first fix, and you guys steal my thunder?
<RealisticDragon> sorry ernz_ :)
<elbing> heh
<ernz_> Click on the Big K in the corner, and then System Settings
<ernz_> Keyboard and mouse is 3rd row, second column
<Schuenemann> I found it... but keyboard and mouse are 2 separate entries
<Schuenemann> at least in dapper
<ernz_> Mouse then?
<Schuenemann> working now, thank :p
<elbing> good job ernz_ :p
<ernz_> Schuenemann: Awesome. Damn I am good.
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Schuenemann> right duke
<Zerb_Riss> way to go ernz
* ernz_ has never even used Dapper! B)
<xenol> hi can someone help me how to install gfxboot for GRUB? pm me
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: You can take this one....
<ernz_> heh
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<Zerb_Riss> I don't even know what gfxboot is, but I'd like to :)
<xenol> hh
<xenol> wait i give u a link
<ernz_> lol
<elbing> did anyone probe xgl unde kubuntu?
<elbing> s/une/under
<Zerb_Riss> xenol: this might help: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/GfxBoot
<ernz_> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Zerb_Riss> it actually looks pretty cool
<Zerb_Riss> maybe my wife could figure out how to start my comptuer with that
<Zerb_Riss> :)
<xenol> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<Schuenemann> I leave windows as default for my sister
<ernz_> Zerb: I'm getting my cat to do it for me...
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<ernz_> I'll just screw it up.
<ernz_> Windows.... "lol".
<Schuenemann> xenol: have you tried sudo apt-get install gfxboot ?
<xenol> zup
<xenol> yup
<xenol> i removed grub but couldnt do this
<elbing> I leave bsd for my wife... she's a very complicated woman :p
<xenol> nvm find my mistake
<ernz_> If anyone ever needs to know how to establish a Citrix server within Debian based distros, I totally figured it out earlier.
<Schuenemann> write a tutorial
<ernz_> Scheunemann, I modified one I found online and am submitting it to my college 2moz.
<Schuenemann> you know, you can type part of a nick and hit TAB :p
<aliesky> hello
<ernz_> Has anyone in here dabbled with Beryl yet?
<aliesky> How can i econfigure my TimeZone??
<ernz_> Does it even work with Kubuntu?
<RealisticDragon> i believe it does ernz_, theres a big howto somewhere
<elbing> aliesky: right mouse button
<ernz_> Aliesky, right click clock > timezones > configure timezones.
<elbing> over clock, of course
<Zerb_Riss> it works with Kubuntu
<Zerb_Riss> I'm running it now
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss, I tried on Ubuntu, and was successful at installing it 1 and a half times out of five.
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<Zerb_Riss> it's easy to install
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: Perhaps you have a DECENT howto?
<Zerb_Riss> just the one provided by Beryl
<Zerb_Riss> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/nVIDIA
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: I has it working fine, BEFORE I "dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg"'d
<Zerb_Riss> oh you probably overwrite your xorg.conf file, in that case
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: I need resolution 2048x1024 you see.
<ernz_> So how would I do BOTH, install beryl AND change my res.
<ernz_> I did it once, but that was just using random key-presses for 8 hours until it magically worked.
<Zerb_Riss> lol
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: That wasn't a joke.
<ernz_> :|
<Zerb_Riss> can't you change your resolution in System Settings->Computer Administration->Monitor & Display->Screen Size?
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: Highest shown is 1024x768
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: And the driver it is currently using is "nv" when i know it should be using "nvidia"
<tomaczec> hi
<Zerb_Riss> did you install the latest nvidia driver?
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: Heres the story:
<xenol> damn i scared of removing GRUB last time i had to reinstall kubuntu :/
<xenol> ? restrictedformats
<Schuenemann> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xenol> tz
<xenol> ty
<compilerwriter> Can anyone please help me do a backup of my evolution stuff.  I am having trouble figuring out how to get the job done.  It is my last task before a clean re-install.
<weswh-> how buggy is Beryl? and if you install it, does it take over your system, or is sort of optional? the expose like feature and the program switcher i would consider using...along with some of the translucency and such. the cube..nah
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: I have used ubuntu for the last year. Went from Dapper, to Edgy. I got beryl to work on edgy. I have always used scripted installers (Combinations of automatix, and easy ubuntu) which took care of my graphics driver too. My little brother bought me a new phone, and It uses bluetooth, I have a dingle dongle but Gnome is USELESS when it comes to bluetooth support, and all the KDE tools were buggy at best. Yesterday I started using KDE and it's been a
<ernz_> bitter sweet relationship so far. All of my devices are much better to interact with including bluetooth. What I would really like, is for a fully working Kubuntu system, with all the stuff I has from automatix, and beryl, and the correct drivers for my graphics card. Not asking for much, just that. Reckon it's dooable?
<ernz_> Weswh: Same boat
<compilerwriter> ? evolution backup
<Zerb_Riss> ernz_: sure ;)
<Schuenemann> compilerwriter: use exclamation, not question mark
<compilerwriter> !evolution backup
<ubotu> evolution: The groupware suite. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.1-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 5022 kB, installed size 38204 kB
<Zerb_Riss> you should be able to get Beryl working with that link I pasted
<ernz_> Weswh: I have had beryl working before. it's sweet.
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: Problems I face with beryl are: screwed up video playback after installing Beryl, and the resolution thing I was talking about earlier.
<angasule> beryl is very unstable, crashes often, I wouldn't (and don't) use it while working
<RealisticDragon> i guess im lazy before i would have broken things happily installing it, now im just waiting patiently for it to get integrated :P
<weswh-> yeah, i have mixed feelings. part of me thinks if it aint broke don't fix it. but i used to have a mac, and did enjoy some of the glitz
<weswh-> not that kde in and of itself is dull or anything
<angasule> as for automatix et al, it's a *legal* problem in the USA and its colonies
<ernz_> Angasule: I hate to agree.
<jhutchins_wk> Could someone check this stream: http://kcurstream.umkc.edu:8002/listen.pls
<jhutchins_wk> It's supposed to be 128k MP3, but I get "no demux available".
<angasule> I want a hot blonde delivered with my shipit CDs, why can't I have that?
<ernz_> Angasule: "As for automatix"... and if you live in Scotland :D
<HymnToLife> ernz_, Automatix stinks wherever you live :p
<jhutchins_wk> Is bery still gnome only, or does it use KDE now?  (Or is it it's own thing?)
<angasule> ernz_: Scotland is a colony of a colony of the USA :P
<RealisticDragon> america was founded based on a healthy disrespect for law and order, i dont see why that should change now ;)
<angasule> really, software patents and all that silliness...
<xenol> why doesnt adept manager start when i enter password?
<ernz_> HymnToLife: Automatix, in fairness, is the reason why a lot of people stick with X/K/Ubuntu, and don't revert back to windows....
<HymnToLife> ernz_, so what ?
<ernz_> Angasule, Scotland is a colony of a colony of the USA :P << I have no idea what that means. :)
<RealisticDragon> he is talking about us brits
<ernz_> HymnToLife: You lost me.
<Zerb_Riss> ernz: Beryl does mess up video playback, it's a bug in the program
<angasule> ernz_: just making random fun of a country :P
<RealisticDragon> what he doesnt realise is that scotland runs england rather well
<angasule> Scotchland is nice
<ernz_> RealisticDragon: I know that, I just can't tell it it's good or bad making fun.
<RealisticDragon> scots have more people in cabinet per person by far
<compilerwriter> Can anyone talk me through a backup of my evolution data please?
<RealisticDragon> sorry compilerwriter, i dont use evolution
<Zerb_Riss> me neither
<xenol> i cant start adept where can i see running active procceses plz?
<RealisticDragon> you might have more luck in the ubuntu channel as I believe evolution is default for ubuntu?
<RealisticDragon> most people here probably use kmail
<HymnToLife> me neither (Thunderbird fanboy inside :p)
<Zerb_Riss> I'd love to walk you through it, but I have no idea what to tell you
<compilerwriter> You Scots can be credited with my favourite drink.
<RealisticDragon> xenol: try running a terminal and then typing 'ps x'
<compilerwriter> Then again you are also responsible for golf.
<compilerwriter> I guess we will call it a wash
<ernz_> For any Americans in the room who aren't aware: London is not a country. England is. Scotland is a country. Wales is a country. Ireland is a country. All of the aforementioned countries are part of Britain (UK).
<compilerwriter> Thanks for the advice though.
<HymnToLife> [23:26]  <compilerwriter> You Scots can be credited with my favourite drink. <= and for my favourite chess opening :D
<xenol> realisticdragon does adept_manager acuse that i acnt run adept ?
<RealisticDragon> sorry we cant help more compilerwriter, good luck
<ernz_> HymnToLife> A head-butt to the face is a chess move???
<compilerwriter> Thanks for advice
<HymnToLife> when playing White, when playing Black I still like my French ^^
<RealisticDragon> xenol: ksudo can be a tiny bit fussy sometimes i find, have you tried running it from the terminal with sudo adept?
<xenol> no
<RealisticDragon> ok, you can bring up a terminal with start>system>console
<ernz_> compilerwriter > You still there?
<xenol> i have console opened
<RealisticDragon> ok, type sudo adept
<xenol> i also typed sudo apt -get install flashplugin-nofree
<xenol> and it says uknown command :/
<HymnToLife> that's most certainly because it's 'apt-get'
<RealisticDragon> apt-get is all one word
<xenol> it is running
<xenol> but am interested whz so late :/
<compilerwriter> I am still here yes
<RealisticDragon> adept is running for you now? or apt-get?
<compilerwriter> I am in both channels
<RealisticDragon> xenol: the other thing you might find useful is apt-cache search flash (this apt-cache search shows you the things that apt-get can install)
<compilerwriter> ernz_  Do you have some help for me?
<ernz_> compilerwriter: I might, is it the mails you are trying to export, and then import again on your new installation?
<compilerwriter> That would be what I am after.  I was going to reformat and then reinstall.
<ernz_> compilerwriter: I have done this myself, sorry I didn't speak up earlier, I am stupid.
<compilerwriter> There was also Calendar stuff too.
<compilerwriter> contacts and the like.
<buzzy> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<compilerwriter> Would be good just to know how to do backups etc.
<ernz_> From what I can remember, if you goto the mail section, and then, folder at a time, if I am right, select all the mails in that folder, then click file, and I THINK there is an export option. Name the file what that folder is called.
<ernz_> Repeat for each folder, and I assume the procedure is identical/similar for contacts and calender entries.
<xenol> !kpilot
<ubotu> kpilot: KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1887 kB, installed size 4348 kB
<compilerwriter> Thanks ernz I will give it a go.
<xenol> wat for is Kpilot good that i have i required to install thorugh update?
<ernz_> compilerwriter: I think I have the procedure bookmarked. Please hold...
<compilerwriter> roger wilco ernz_
* ernz_ plays elevator music.
<ernz_> compilerwriter: Sorry, can't find the links BUT....!
<xenol> plz wat for is Kpilot?
<xenol> !gfxboot
<ubotu> gfxboot: bootlogo creator for gfxboot compliant boot loaders. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.23-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 72 kB, installed size 364 kB
<ernz_> A little bird showed me a cool trick earlier. Perhaps just copying your ENTIRE .evolution folder back on your new installation will retain everything?
<xenol> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<ernz_> Zerb_Riss: Whats the liklihood of that working?
<xenol> !movieplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about movieplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compilerwriter> I don't know how the messages are stored in evolution, hopefully that will work though.
<TheGateKeeper> what the ls option to get the permissions?
<ernz_> Compilerwriter: It seems to work for everything else in Linux :)
<compilerwriter> ernz_ how did yo play elevator music
<compilerwriter> I have forgotten how do to emotes like that.
<Murchadh> compilerwriter, You should tar your home folder with tar -cvzf home.backup.tar.gz /home. Then check it with tar -tvf | less to see all the files are backed up.
* ernz_ plays music by typing /me and then some text
<xenol> realisticdragon plz wat for is kpilot?
<ernz_> Compilerwriter: Murchadh sounds smarter than me. Do what he says instead as a precaution :)
<crazyreddwolf> hello i would like to set up a easy ftp server, i have gone through the server guide on my linux  machine but could not figure it out and i have seen the web sight for it too and still nothing could someone help walk me through it
<compilerwriter> Thanks murchadh but I don't want to end up with the same problems I am having now.
<compilerwriter> Somehow I have bolluxed things and I have no clue where. Therefore I am just trying to save data that I know is needed and will be innocuous.
<Murchadh> compilerwriter, Check to see if there is an evolution folder. Check in ~/.kde/share/apps. You could just backup this folder.
<compilerwriter> ok
<ernz_> Murchadh: Not the /home/ folder?
<ernz_> :S
<Murchadh> ernz_, ~/ is a shortcut for home.
<ernz_> Murchadh: Ignore me. I'm going ~.
<ernz_> Exactly...
<Murchadh> hehe
<LeeJunFan> ~ is where you makefile it.
<ernz_> LeeJunFan: That's deep man. Real deep. "Home is where you makefile it"
<angasule> !kpilot
<ubotu> kpilot: KDE Palm Pilot hot-sync tool. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1887 kB, installed size 4348 kB
<sikun> i just installed kubuntu on my laptop and i've noticed so far the cpu fan hasn't turned on.... i was just wondering if there is something else i need to do?
<ernz_> LeeJunFan: That's deep man. Real deep. "Home is where you makefile it"
<ernz_> Right, I better go now before I screw up any more computer related stuff. Thanks all for your help.
<LeeJunFan> :)
<crazyreddwolf> hello i would like to set up a easy ftp server, i have gone through the server guide on my linux  machine but could not figure it out and i have seen the web sight for it too and still nothing could someone please help me out
<kkathman> crazyreddwolf:  sudo apt-get install proftpd
<kkathman> then just Google the home page for details
<crazyreddwolf> could not find package list kkathman
<kkathman> crazyreddwolf:  be sure all of your repositories are enabled
<crazyreddwolf> ok
<compilerwriter> Murchadh unfortunately not
<Bubba_Gump> is there a shortcut-key to minmize the current window?
<kkathman> Bubba_Gump:  you can set one up...use the kcontrol or system settings and set your shortcuts
<flaccid> Bubba_Gump: check your system settings - > regional and accessibility > keyboard shortcuts -> windows | minimise window
<flaccid> if anyone has logitech keyboard multimedia keys working pls let me know
<crazyreddwolf> ok as far as i know all my respitories are on
<kkathman> crazyreddwolf:  do an apt-cache search ftp and look for proftpd  it should be there, if not, you definitely dont have all the repos turned on
<kkathman> or you might still have your cd-rom set in your sources.list
<crazyreddwolf> your talken about in the adept manager right
<kkathman> whatever method you use
<kkathman> adept, synaptic, cli
<crazyreddwolf> i had looked in the adept manager and found stuff on ftp but none for proftpd
<tomlikestorock1> why is it that when I turn on my laptop, and I start typing to log in, my first keypress is always ignored? How do I fix that?
<bgsteffens> ok i'm getting really frustrated to add mp3 support to kaffeine or amarok
<kkathman> crazyreddwolf:  here's what comes up toward the bottom of my apt-cache search ftp:  proftpd - Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon
<bgsteffens> i see tutorials on the net that tell me to open an mp3 file in amarok and it will prompt me to install mp3 support, but amarok just crashes, as does kaffeine
<MasterLexx> hey
<crazyreddwolf> at the bottom of mine came up with vsftpd
<MasterLexx> how can i see the directories of my partition? i am logged in as standard user and konqueror shows me / with only home and media
<crazyreddwolf> i have kubuntu 6.06.1
<kkathman> bgsteffens:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<kkathman> scroll down and find the mp3 section
<MarcC-Linux> hi, I'm using Edgy and it has Firefox 1.5 installed - how do I get 2.0?
<bgsteffens>  Open Amarok and play an mp3 file. Amarok will ask if you would like to add mp3 support and then install the libxine-extracodecs package.
<bgsteffens> but amarok only crashes
<kkathman> or go to wiki.kubuntu.org and look in the documentation section for mp3
<tomlikestorock1> anyone ever have that problem? the first keypress is ignored?
<kkathman> typically all you have to do is 1) be sure you have xine and amarok-xine installed, and then install the w32codecs
<bgsteffens> xine and amarok-xine??
<kkathman> bgsteffens:  sudo apt-get install amarok-xine    then go into amarok and under settings, change the engine to xine
<kkathman> be sure you've installed the w32codecs
<bgsteffens> how do i install w32codecs? sudo apt-get install w32codecs?
<lenscape> how do I get kubuntu to leave the search list in resolv.conf alone?
<kkathman> bgsteffens:  yep
<bgsteffens> kkathman: it couldn't find the package
<lenscape> it keeps getting reset - presumably when the lease is renewed
<kkathman> which package?
<bgsteffens> w32codecs
<kkathman> you'll need to enable restricted-formats in your sources
<crazyreddwolf> i just went back in to the repos and made sure they were all turned on
<bgsteffens> is that in my um
<bgsteffens> that list with commented out places to find packages?
<kkathman> yes, some may be commented out
<bgsteffens> what's the path of that file agian? >< sorry to be such a bother
<tomlikestorock1> why not just use easyubuntu?
<kkathman> if you are editing it directly... use kdesu kate then edit /etc/apt/sources.list
#kubuntu 2006-12-14
<kkathman> or use adept or synaptic to manage repositories
<spitwise> comment out the universal line i believe its called
<billytwowilly> the bar at the top of amarok with the file menu dissapeared. How do I get it back?
<crazyreddwolf> kkathman when you ready i have several now that have the proftpd
<kkathman> ready for what?
<clive> Anything!
<crazyreddwolf> i thought you were helping me with  the ftp server
<spitwise> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<spitwise> then sudo apt-get update
<kkathman> crazyreddwolf:  this I think will help you alot:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FtpServer
<bgsteffens> after enabling the universe repositories, it still says it cannot find package w32codecs
<spitwise> did you apt-get update?
<bgsteffens> yeps
<kkathman> bgsteffens:  because its in the restricted-formats
<kkathman> not universe
<kkathman> which it what I said :)
<spitwise> sudo apt-cache search w32codecs  ..
<bgsteffens> ummm
<kkathman> no sudo needed for apt-cache
<spitwise> oh
<spitwise> sudo stuff in new for me
<bgsteffens> the only thing that isn't commented out is the backports
<spitwise> did you uh save the file?
<spitwise> ;P
<kkathman> uncomment those also, then do a sudo apt-get update
<bgsteffens> okee
<kkathman> w32 might be in backports now I dunno.. I forget where everything is :)
<spitwise> i have multiverse uncommented as well - not sure the difference between the two
<flaccid> bbl
<kkathman> I just uncomment them all so I dont have to go back
<crazyreddwolf> sorry that didn't realy help at all  i'm new with doing a linux system  and a lot of what they ae talken aout i have no idea what it is
<spitwise> it shouldnt be in backports
<lenscape> anyone know how I get kubuntu to leave the search list in resolv.conf alone?
<kkathman> crazyreddwolf:  well, thats a great explanation....I dont run an ftp server myself so I dont know much more than proftpd is very popular
<crazyreddwolf> ok  do you know any one that has set up a ftp server befor on her
<kkathman> yes , but I dont think they are around atm
<crazyreddwolf> ok
<crazyreddwolf> if you do see him/her on can you send them my way
<andrew_> hi
<kkathman> sure
<andrew_> ihave a question is this where i can get some help?
<kkathman> just ask and maybe someone will know :)
<bgsteffens> oh, i have amd64
<bgsteffens> The Windows Codecs package cannot be used directly by the AMD64 distribution
<Bubba_Gump> what is 'grep'?
<kkathman> AHHH  hmmm yeah ...
<kkathman> Bubba_Gump:  partial search
<kkathman> man grep   for more details
<andrew_> well im trying to make my own website and people say that since i have ubuntu i can just upload my cgi script to a linux webserver bu i dont know even where to begin:(
<kkathman> andrew_:  well you need to create your server first... install Ubuntu as a LAMP server I reckon then go from there
<spitwise> you need an ftp client of some kind, the webserver address, username and password
<kkathman> well not necessarily if you are the one hosting the websever
<kkathman> which I assume
<kkathman> if not, then yeah all you need is an FTP client
<spitwise> even where to begin is a vague q ;)
<kkathman> yah it is
<kkathman> gotta crawl before you walk
<kkathman> and walk before you run
<andrew_> well im gonna host it myself but is there a web server program or something?
<spitwise> you have quite some reading to methinks
<kkathman> andrew_:  how much experience do you have with linux?
<andrew_> me think so too :P
<andrew_> i have alot i just dont know how to make my own site
<spitwise> i would adive making something on a free server, and then learning about hosting next
<spitwise> avise
<spitwise> advise.
<spitwise> typing on coffee table not recommended
<chupie> i installed kubuntu on my laptop just a little bit ago.. and since i've been using it, i haven't heard to cpu fan kick on.... what should i do?
<spitwise> be happy
<spitwise> ?
<billytwowilly> laugh at windows for having bad power management?
<kkathman> like I said, start by installing an ubuntu server LAMP to be exact
<chupie> heh... well i dunno, just kinda noticed its getting a lil warmer than normal
<billytwowilly>  is there any way to get beryl to respect the hiding settings I have on my second panel in kubuntu and to not include the second panel in switcher?
<andrew_> how do i install a LAMP server?
<andrew_> o ok
<andrew_> i get ya from the server cd:P
<CVirus> andrew_: sudo apt-get install LAMP
<xenol> GN guys
<spitwise> andrew: man apt
<spitwise> in the konsole terminal
<andrew_> it's not in the repos:(
<andrew_> i tried
<spitwise> you will need to sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<spitwise> and uncomment some lines.
<andrew_> k
<spitwise> it will have tips commented int eh file
<andrew_> i think ive done that when i first installes it
<CVirus> andrew_: what is LAMP anyway ?
<_kuja_> linux-apache-mysql-php
<andrew_> a server prgram i guess
<CVirus> andrew_: will you google before asking questions that you even know nuthing about ?
<CVirus> _kuja_: of course I do know that
<spitwise> i dunno about lamp, i've only meesed with apache
<spitwise> 
<CVirus> andrew_: you dont even know what LAMP is and you want to install it ... does that make sense ?
<_kuja_> why should a person have to google for something when there is a perfectly good human being within range to ask?
<andrew_> yup
<spitwise> heheh
<CVirus> andrew_: its up to you then
<CVirus> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<CVirus> andrew_: click the link .. copy and paste in your terminal and you're done
<jerp> kuja, uhh, one gets a quicker response?
<spitwise> linux will be tough for you if you're not willing to do some research
<CVirus> andrew_: listen to spitwise's words
<andrew_> kk
<spitwise> you won't learn anything if you just paste commands from other people
<_kuja_> learn through massive breakage, download debian sid today :D
<Hexidigital> anyone in here have the kubuntu.org repository enabled for bleeding-edge KDE?
<spitwise> :D
<_kuja_> hexidigital, unless you're a developer, that's not much point in it
<Hexidigital> _kuja_::  that was my next question... thank you :)
<_kuja_> **there's ....... my fingers are becoming increasingly dyslexic as of late.
* spitwise rtf'kate'm atm
<Murchadh> !bluetooth pairing
<ubotu> bluetooth: Bluetooth stack utilities. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 60 kB
<Bubba_Gump> so when is fiesty out?
<_kuja_> in about 5 months, or so
<Bubba_Gump> and is it worth upgrading from edgy?
<Bubba_Gump> ahh okay :
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<spitwise> if you don't mind somethings breaking every once in a while ;)
* _kuja_ would sooner go back to running debian sid than running pre-beta ubuntu
<spitwise> mm
<spitwise> sine ive installed kubuntu ive noticed not a lot of updates
<spitwise> compared with debian testing
<spitwise> is there something between 'stable' and 'bledding edge'?
<_kuja_> not in ubuntu?
<spitwise> pardon?
<molotoff> hmmm
<_kuja_> Nothing between stable and bleeding edge, in ubuntu, unless you count only upgrading every not, or upgrading every beta, or whatever
<spitwise> mm
<spitwise> seemed to work better for me when i was using debian since i'm ppc
<notech> most distro's are like that, stable and devel (bleeding edge)
<spitwise> kubuntu is quite nice though, and new to kde as well.
<_kuja_> I think I might set up a virtual machine and see how things are working in feisty as of current ...
<DaSkreech> nikkiana: Night
<DaSkreech> nixternal: What's Up?
<DaSkreech> Dink: How are you?
* _kuja_ yawns
* DaSkreech covers _kuja_'s mouth
<_kuja_> o.O
<_kuja_> I agree DaSkreech, caffeine is probably the best answer, not yawning.
<DaSkreech> Or sleep
<_kuja_> sleep, that sounds like a horrible idea
<_kuja_> I just might do that
<_kuja_> d'oh, the channel went and died on me :(
<BluesKaj> _kuja_, splits
<_kuja_> eh?
<hex_st0rm> !adept crash
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<DaSkreech> sleep< those little slices of death
<DaSkreech> Hi BluesKaj
<hex_st0rm> !adeptcrashfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptcrashfix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<hex_st0rm> thank you ljl
<LjL> !adeptcrashfix is <alias> adept crash fix
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<dettoaltrimenti> this package iputils-arping is making my internet not work when I use windows- is this possible? either way, is it safe to remove that package?
<matthew> I'm having some trouble with flash sound in swiftfox. I'm running kubuntu 6.10, and swiftfox 2.0, with flash 9 beta2
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti: Eh?
<matthew> My trouble is there is no sound.
<matthew> I've tried editing the ~/firefoxrc file to include aoss, alsa, auto, and nothing works.
<DaSkreech> matthew: I'm Willing to wager it's more a problemwith flash9 beta
<malik__> there is one file in firefox or flash u need to edit
<matthew> maybe, but it works fine on my other computer
<malik__> n channel sound to flsh
<matthew> malik, huh? What do you mean?
<malik__> just a tic lemme dig it out for u
<matthew> malik__, k, thanks
<Schuenemann> I just installed Sun's JDK via apt-get, how can I find out where it was installed?
<DaSkreech> How does GPL java affect Ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: I would suspect it's installed where it's supposed to
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: What are you looking for the compiler??
<_kuja_> They'll be able to install it by default ... if they want to. It won't be fully gpl'ed for about 6 months or so though
<Schuenemann> and that would be... ?
<Schuenemann> I want to set the environment variables
<_kuja_> /usr/lib/jvm/
<Schuenemann> classpath, java_home...
<_kuja_> set the environment variables in your ~/.bash_profile
<Schuenemann> there it is, thank you
<Schuenemann> not .bashrc?
<_kuja_> I would do it in the profile ... might work in the rc, might not matter much
<_kuja_> I know the $PATH is set in the profile
<Schuenemann> ok
<Admiral_Chicago> hellp all
<Admiral_Chicago> err hello*
<matthew> hey Admiral_Chicago
<malik__> matthew: oki try this one first goto system settings n then sound system n then  hardware tab n make sure full duplex is OFF n see if that solves ur prob
<matthew> long time no see
<_kuja_> Hmm, that's interesting, the bash_profile includes the file bashrc ...
<matthew> malik__, ok, h/o
<matthew> malik__, yes sir, it's off
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew: i know, I've been doing finals / updating my system
<matthew> malik__, not checked.
<malik__> oki then leem dig out the editing one
<matthew> Admiral_Chicago, got a problem w/ flash sound...any ideas? Swiftfox 2.0, flash 9 beta2, kubuntu 6.10
<malik__> sorry for typo
<malik__> too cold here in ankara
<matthew> malik__, not to drop you for someone else, just thought I'd get another person onboard
<matthew> malik__, ok, I'll be here
<BluesKaj> cold in anakara...how cold ?
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew: first off, ALSA work?
<BluesKaj> err ankara
<matthew> Admiral_Chicago, I've already tried all the "options" in the ~/firefoxrc thing
<matthew> Admiral_Chicago, ALSA works wonderfully, just not for media in swiftfox...lol
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-c268ba69c6b38af1dc31ea09701c7d296cf971c3
<Admiral_Chicago> have you tired that?
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: sorry, how do I set the variables? I thought it was just export $VARIABLE=path_list
<racarr> Maybe KDE could help you konqueror your browser problems
<racarr> oops, freudian slip!
<dettoaltrimenti_> matthew: are you using flash 9 or 7?
<_kuja_> Schuenemann, that's right
<Schuenemann> it doesn't work... echo $JAVA_HOME echoes nothing
<_kuja_> example: $JAVA_HOME=/path/to/java/home
<matthew> dettoaltrimenti, flash 9
<_kuja_> wait
<_kuja_> you have to export it too, I think
<_kuja_> export $VARIABLE
<BluesKaj> freud gets too much credit for mere human mistakes
<matthew> Admiral_Chicago, checking it out know...
<Schuenemann> export $JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/
<Schuenemann> I did this
<_kuja_> nay
<matthew> Admiral_Chicago, I'm using 6.10, will these instructions work for me? Normally I would go ahead and try, but this is my work computer...
<_kuja_> take off the $
<Admiral_Chicago> matthew: worked for me, but I only use FX not Swift
<matthew> Admiral_Chicago, ok, let me give it a shot...thank you
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: same thing
<BluesKaj> didn't see any advantages to swiftfox when i was using dapper 64 bit
<Schuenemann> I've read it's 80% faster on 64 bit machines
<malik__> matthew: flashplugin-nonfree is installed ?
<_kuja_> Schuenemann: kuja@terra:/usr/lib/jvm$ export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-sun/ kuja@terra:/usr/lib/jvm$ echo $JAVA_HOME /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-sun/
<dettoaltrimenti_> dumb question- how do you make a line of text in this chat room all red for the person you're talking to- just write their name? dettoaltrimenti_
<Schuenemann> yes, just write their name... but that depends on  the IRC client
<DaSkreech> racarr: Ha ha :)
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: did you install mustang?
<_kuja_> Yeah, it was released not so long ago
<Schuenemann> how did you do it? I couldn't install
<malik__> !mustang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mustang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> I downloaded the .bin file from the java website, chmod +x it to make it executable, ran it with bash
<DaSkreech> malik__: I think it's a Firefox build
<Admiral_Chicago> do i need w32codecs to play .wma?
* DaSkreech looks at _kuja_
<Schuenemann> but how did you set it with updat-alternatives ?
<_kuja_> That extracted it into a folder in my home directory ... then I moved it to /usr/lib/jvm, and made it default
<Schuenemann> update*
<Schuenemann> how did you make it default?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> thanks
<Kr4t05> When certain applications check my OS version, they return "Debian testing/unstable." How can I change this to "Kubuntu 6.10"?
<Admiral_Chicago> i couldn't figure it out, then i looked at the fiels
<_kuja_> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-sun/jre/bin/java 10
<Schuenemann> I'll try that
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: What does cat /etc/issue return ?
<Kr4t05> Ubuntu 6.10 \n \l
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: Which apps?
<Kr4t05> DaSkreech: l33tsig
* _kuja_ wonders why DaSkreech looked at him
<Jucato> probably because Kubuntu packages are taken from Debian Sid
<Kr4t05> I know someone else had a problem like this and fixed it by editing a text file.
<malik__> matthew: What worked was to 1) install alsa-oss and 2) change the FIREFOX_DSP setting in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc to "aoss"
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: Explanation of mustang
<Schuenemann> mustang = java 6
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: Serious?
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: Ah Of course
<Kr4t05> DaSkreech: Yeah.
<ernz> Hi, can someone please tell me how to create a desktop shortcut in Kubuntu please
<malik__> u need to edit firefoxrc n change the FIREFOX_DSP setting to aoss
<DaSkreech> Kr4t05: You would think something called leet* would work better :)
<DaSkreech> ernz: Create a aluncher
<Schuenemann> right click the desktop > new > link to application
<malik__> hopefully that shud do the trick
<DaSkreech> ernz: Or what Schuenemann said
<ernz> Scheunemann: I tried that, but it doesn't accept files being dragged and dropped onto it.
<Schuenemann> I don't know if that's possible
<malik__> does any one know anything abt todays updates?
<Schuenemann> you can drag the executable to the desktop too
<ernz> For example, I want a launcher for a folder: /home/me/Documents/
<ernz> And then I want to be able to drag and drop items into that and have it put into the folder.
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: Java 6 ==java 1.6 ?
<Schuenemann> yes
<_kuja_> I think it's a marketing thing
<DaSkreech> It's sun being dumb
<Jucato> ernz: right-click -> Create New -> Link to Locations (URL) -> put in the location: "~/Documents" (without the quotes)
<_kuja_> It's version bloat to the extreme.
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: since that directory already contains 1.5, what do I do, now that I've extracted the 1.6 to /home ?
<Jucato> hm.. new kernel...
<malik__> does any one know anything abt todays updates?
<_kuja_> I put it at /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-sun/
<Schuenemann> oh yeah, sorry :)
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: What's in 1.6? Not sure how it could have gotten more bloated
<_kuja_> I can't recall, didn't bother to looka t the changelist
<DaSkreech> Jucato: 2.6.20 supports Virtualized processors :)
<_kuja_> I'm more than sure I will soon ... I really need to brush up on my java
<Schuenemann> only download 1.6 if you're a java programmer
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: Then how can you say it's ... never mind I read version bloat as feature bloat
<ernz> Jucato: That is the sort of thing I am after. Thanks! Now is there a way of stopping the prompt for an action when dragging and dropping, and just make it Move by default?
<_kuja_> I read it as pump up the version number: go from 1.4.2_06 to .... 5.0! w00t!
<Jucato> ernz: press Shift when dragging it
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: Well if i recall version 1.2 was java 2
<Schuenemann> yep
<ernz> Jucato: That's good enough! :) Thanks very much.
<_kuja_> so was java 1.3, and java 1.4 ....
<Schuenemann> it went from 1.4 to 1.5 because a lot changed
<Schuenemann> not really, java 3 never existed
<Schuenemann> not with this name
<Jucato> ernz: pressing Ctrl copies it, pressing Ctrl+Shift makes a (sym)link to it
<_kuja_> They promised not to go so long between releases anymore. Thankfully
<Schuenemann> java 7 (dolphin) is already being developed
<_kuja_> kuja@terra:~$ java -version
<_kuja_> java version "1.6.0"
<_kuja_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<_kuja_> Java HotSpot(TM) 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.6.0-b105, mixed mode)
<ernz> Jucato: Sym link --> A shortcut?!
<_kuja_> ernz: you betcha .... wait, I'm not jucato :-p
<Jucato> ernz: sort of, yeah
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: can you tell me again how did you make it available from update-alternatives?
<malik__> so any one know anything abt todays updates?
<ernz> Jucato: Amazingly, helpful, cheers. (And to think I was just about to ditch KDE over something that simple!)
<Jucato> :O
<_kuja_> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/java/jvm/java-1.6.0-sun/jre/bin/java 10
<ernz> Jucato: (First day with KDE) :)
<Jucato> hehe )
<Jucato> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: what is this /usr/bin/java ?
<ernz> Hey! Jucato...
<_kuja_> the place where you want the symlink to be made
<flaccid> Schuenemann: its the java jre
<Jucato> huh?
<ernz> You seem learned, maybe you can answer a question that has been bugging me for a while about ubuntu
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: So you installed java wihtout having any clue what it does?
<_kuja_> the second argument, java, is the alternative, the third argument, /usr/lib.... is the binary, and the fourth is the priority number, I just make it up, because I haven't figured out what I should make th enumber just yet
<Schuenemann> humm I was about to ask that :p
<Jucato> ernz: I can try, but I don't promise anything
<_kuja_> afterwards, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<_kuja_> You'll also need to setup something similar for javac, and perhaps jar, perhaps a couple of others
<_kuja_> procedure is the same
<Jucato> malik__: new kernel (2.6.17-10) and bug ICQ fixes for Kopete
<darko> can some one tell me about routes?
<ernz> In windows (I know, sinful, the shame....) I can hit F2 on a USB device, rename it in the text box field, and press "OK!!!!" All other systems will now recognise that device with that new name, savvy?
<Schuenemann> argh... why that?
<Schuenemann> there are a lot
<darko> i have a route i need to deleti it every time i log on
<darko> it keeps comming every time
<_kuja_> Schuenmann, java, javac, and perhaps appletviewer are the ones I would set?
<ernz> Jucato: I try the same in Ubuntu, and no matter what, sudo'n'all, I can't rename the blighters!! WHY!?
<Schuenemann> javadoc...
<_kuja_> sure, why not
<Jucato> ernz: um... not really sure... haven't tried renaming any of the devices...
<ernz> Jucato: I resorted many a time to sticking it into a Windows machine, and just doing it there, but that feels like cheating.
<Schuenemann> can't I just add those to PATH?
<_kuja_> Heck, why not just add /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-sun/bin to the path at this rate :D
<_kuja_> I set the java and javac, didn't bother with anything else
<ernz> !rename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> And now that I think about it, I should add it to the path.
<ernz> Jucato: I'm gonna find that out and then get right back to you...!
<Schuenemann> so I should do --config javadoc etc?
<DaSkreech> ernz: What makes the name?
<_kuja_> I'd set javadoc too
<_kuja_> in fact, I will now
<_kuja_> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/javadoc javadoc /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-sun/bin/javadoc 10
<ernz> DaSkreech?
<Schuenemann> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<Schuenemann> :p
<ernz> DaSkreech: Sorry, I don't understand your question.
<DaSkreech> ernz: On the divice how is it set intially?
<malik__> Jucato: is it safe to install em coz fourth update says that one should install linux-generic meta-package first in order to make everything work n go smoothly coz of different dependancy issues
<DaSkreech> ernz: when you put in the USB thingy it comes upw ith a Name right?
<ernz> DaSkreech: In the case of the device I bought today ( USB Multi Card Reader ) it was prenamed as "usbdisk"
<DaSkreech> Ah so it was named when it was formatted?
<ernz> DaSkreech: I assume so.
<ernz> DaSkreech: My pen drive was named on XP, and kept it's name that is recognised by Kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> Ah so there goes that theroy :)
<ernz> Jucato/DaSkreech: It seems like such a simple thing to do, and I have never been able to do it in Ubuntu.
<Jucato> malik__: yes. your old kernels won't be overwritten and a new kernel will be installed. you can always boot into the older kernel if you want
<Admiral_Chicago> i've got a question
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: I installed java 5 through apt-get, how do I remove it?
<DaSkreech> ernz: I'd have to figure out what Windows is doing to tell you. It's obviously changing something about the Volume so I would suspect ti's something like that
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm on amarok and have my music partition mounted on /mnt/Dapper
<DaSkreech> ernz: This is in Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> however! I am on the Feisty/Edgy system, and can only see /home and /media
<ernz> DaSkreech: Neither work.
<Schuenemann> ernz: what's the problem? that info is the partition name and is recorded in the pen drive
<Admiral_Chicago> wth, can someone help me
<DaSkreech> ernz: Maybe you can ask in #kde to see if anyone knows the difference between KDE and Windows
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: you don't want to mount it in /media?
<Jucato> !hidden | Admiral_Chicago
<ubotu> Admiral_Chicago: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: With what?
<ernz> Scheunemann: Couldn't tell you. All I know is that the drive is "Renamable" in Windows, but not on Linux. Perhaps a Fat32 thing???
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: no i use /mnt, isn't that the right place for mounting shares?
<malik__> Jucato: so i should be safe it i install the automatic updates n none of my customised settinmgs will be changed far as looks n taskbar settings are concerned?
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: He wants to change it from the mount point I guess
<Schuenemann> hmmm...
<Schuenemann> never tried that
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I really don't know. these days Linux seems to be moving to /media...
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Yes but why is that a problem?
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: It is the right place
<Jucato> malik__: yep
<ernz> DaSkreech/Jucato/Scheunemann: Same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120412
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: because amarok only list /home and /media
<Admiral_Chicago> nothing mounted as root
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: go to that page
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Media is for mounted filesystems that are not intended to be permanent
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Where?
<malik__> Jucato: thanx
<rebecca> hi. im trying to get my sound working.. im currently getting the error: "Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting" dialog pop up. I have via ac97 audio and it worked fine with debian. any ideas what i can try?
<_kuja_> I'm back ...
<DaSkreech> In the Make collection box?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah i saw DaSkreech and Jucato thank
<DaSkreech> rebecca: Me too :)
<musya> how do i set my root password?
<rebecca> DaSkreech: if noone can help me ill just have to switch back to debian.. how about you?
<Schuenemann> !root | musya
<ubotu> musya: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<_kuja_> schuenmann: just sudo apt-get remove sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre sun-java5-jdk (and any others you installed)
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: I guess I'll keep it here, thanks
<musya> ubotu: i understand that but for su -?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i understand that but for su -? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> rebecca: I just close it and close whatever is eating my CPU and I'm good after that
<Schuenemann> musya: ubotu is a bot :p
<Schuenemann> why do you need to log as root?
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: Where is Amarok missing /mnt ?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: in the Collections settings
<the_hammer> apt-get distro upgrade how ya do that proper?
<Schuenemann> you should use sudo or kdesu, when needed
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ah that's bad I don't think that you can type in there
<Jucato> DaSkreech: actually, if you go to / in any KDE app, too
<musya> Schuenemann: yea i kinda figured...lol...wierd...but cool... yea i want to set my root passwd i know what it is for sudo but when i type in su- it doesnt work
<rebecca> DaSkreech: but does your sound work? mine doesnt at all and the message keeps popping up. if i close it my system hangs for 6secs then it pops up again
<Schuenemann> musya: they say there's no need for sy
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I know but most of them yo ucan type
<Jucato> musya: read that link to understand why
<Schuenemann> su*
<DaSkreech> rebecca: If I close something then it works after like a minute
<musya> Schuenemann: the last one i got?
<_kuja_> musya: if you want to set up su anyway, It's not difficult to accomplish
<rebecca> DaSkreech: oh, im not that lucky...
<Schuenemann> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Schuenemann> this one
<musya> ah,ok
<rebecca> can anyone help with fixing my sound because without sound i can't continue using this??
<DaSkreech> rebecca: how many apps do you have open?
<Schuenemann> I found it strange too, but up to now I never needed su :)
<ernz> "mtools
<ernz> !mtools
<ubotu> mtools: Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.10.ds1-3 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 484 kB
<rebecca> DaSkreech: um.. a few
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I'm not really sure. but I think according to the FHS (Filesystem Heirarchy Standard, on which the Linux filesystem heirarchy is based) says that /mnt is for "temporarily mounted filesystems" that the admin mounts as needed
<Admiral_Chicago> DaSkreech: configure amarok -- configure collection
<DaSkreech> rebecca: Any of htem CPU hogs?
<rebecca> DaSkreech: yeah.. artsd
<DaSkreech> Jucato: not since /media came in. /mnt is for permanent mounts
* DaSkreech chuckles
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: so, will this installation update newer build of jdk 6?
<DaSkreech>  rebecca: of course
<rebecca> the dialog is accurate.. it's chewing all my cpu when ever it attempts to run then falls horribly on it's ass
<Schuenemann> builds*
<Jucato> DaSkreech: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html
<DaSkreech> rebecca: What is using it?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: wma isn't in w32codecs
<rebecca> DaSkreech: kde
<_kuja_> Schuenemann, no, you'd have to do it manually.
<DaSkreech> rebecca: Huh?
<Admiral_Chicago> i just installed it, music still won't play
<Schuenemann> oh my,,,
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: it is
<Schuenemann> this is a nightmare
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: then this package needs to die
<rebecca> DaSkreech: "huh?" isnt a constructive question
<DaSkreech> rebecca: this is some beep sound eating the CPU?
<DaSkreech> rebecca: Not a dedicated music application?
<rebecca> DaSkreech: no
<DaSkreech> :-(
<Admiral_Chicago> it's frustrating, my buddy is like "sure put linux on my computer" NOTHIN works like it should
<DaSkreech> that only happens to me when I'm running mplay kaffiene and amarok at teh same time
<_kuja_> Schuenemann, it'll probably be in Feisty's repos, but for now, if we want the newest things, we have to do things manually.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: how about libxine-extracodecs ?
<Schuenemann> ok, thanks for your help
<Admiral_Chicago> got that
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: I think that w32codecs is one vesion behind
<rebecca> DaSkreech: oh.. mine doesnt work altogether
<rebecca> and everyone seem to have me on ignore
<DaSkreech> rebecca: what happens if you logout and log back in?
* Jucato shrugs... WMA plays fine here
<_kuja_> rebecca, it's not muted or anything silly like that is it?
<rebecca> DaSkreech: it still doesnt work
* Admiral_Chicago throws a lappy
<rebecca> _kuja_: no. muting it would cause an error
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: which wma are you trying to play
<rebecca> wouldnt**
<Admiral_Chicago> uhh, not really sure
<DaSkreech> Admiral_Chicago: It could be protected which means you can't play it unless you are in Windows
<_kuja_> rebecca, another thing to check, type groups in a terminal, to ensure you're a member of the audio group
<Jucato> oh yeah, DRM'ed Windows Media won't play
<rebecca> _kuja_: yup, audio is there
<eilker> hi to all
<Admiral_Chicago> that's true, but i found this guide
<Admiral_Chicago> might need libxine-main
<Admiral_Chicago> main1
<DaSkreech> rebecca: What are your machine specs?
* eilker has a big headache after his distro research
<_kuja_> rebecca, what does "lsmod | grep snd" output?
<_kuja_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<crimsun_> rebecca: I asked you a question some hours ago, and you didn't respond directly to me.
<php-freak> hey guys how can i get codecs for kubuntu?
<php-freak> I can play videos, but i get no sound
<php-freak> my sound card is working fine
<php-freak> just no sound off internet videos, and etc
<rebecca> crimsun_: probably because i went to bed... but i did leave a message about that and contacting me via PM
<crimsun_> rebecca: no, 30 minutes prior to that.
<claydoh> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<php-freak> well im getting videos, just no sound
<crimsun_> php-freak: for Flash?
<php-freak> no just like regular videos
<php-freak> and flash
<rebecca> _kuja_:
<rebecca> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/7hSnzC42.html
<crimsun_> php-freak: are you using Dapper or Edgy?
<php-freak> kubuntu
<php-freak> i sussposed it dapper
<rebecca> crimsun_: can you ask it again please?
<crimsun_> rebecca: sure. Did you get Kubuntu installed to the HD?
<rebecca> yup
<Admiral_Chicago> i think i got it
<crimsun_> rebecca: then you need to re-execute the command I gave you regarding snd-via82xx.
<DaSkreech> crimsun_: I wouldn't mind finding out why that happens. I have it happen from time to time
<rebecca> crimsun_:  can you give that too me again. i was running the live cd then so it wasnt logged
<crimsun_> rebecca: i.e., echo options snd-via82xx dxs_support=2|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<claydoh> php-freak: if you install the kubuntu-specific packages listed
<claydoh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-74857744ddf74499c6447a19c7e94a2fcb382e0c
<claydoh> you should get soun
<crimsun_> DaSkreech: your hardware is defective, and the driver has to work around it.
<rebecca> crimsun_: options snd-via82xx dxs_support=2
<crimsun_> rebecca: correct.
<DaSkreech> defective how?
<crimsun_> DaSkreech: the codec does not respond to 'reset' properly
<DaSkreech> HMm ok
<DaSkreech> sudo tee :)
<DaSkreech> that's a cool way to sudo echo :)
<crimsun_> we worked around it in snd-via82xx, but it's not foolproof, since there are too many manufacturers that use duplicate codec IDs
<rebecca> ahhhh
<DaSkreech> How often does that need to be applied?
<crimsun_> it needs to be applied whenever snd-via82xx is loaded.
<crimsun_> the command I gave configures the module option to be used automatically.
<rebecca> crimsun_: soo.. how do i fix it?
<rebecca> it's still doing the same thing
<crimsun_> rebecca: did you unload and reload snd-via82xx?
<crimsun_> (or reboot)
<matthew_> Admiral_Chicago, malik__ ,darn it, I ran out of time at work...but I'll try again on Friday.
<matthew_> oh well
<rebecca> crimsun_: so that change you asked me to do is persistant?
<DaSkreech> crimsun_: Logout/in wouldn't work?
<crimsun_> rebecca: it persists.
* _kuja_ doubts it
<crimsun_> DaSkreech: no.
<malik__> thats okie ........take care mate n have a good one
<matthew_> malik__,  you too, have a good one.
<rebecca> okay. ill reboot and see
* DaSkreech hates reboot solutions
<_kuja_> "sudo rmmod snd_via82xx && sudo modprobe snd_via82xx" perhaps?
<crimsun_> modprobe -r && modprobe usually suffices, but sometime the codec is "stuck".
<crimsun_> in that case, a cold boot is required.
<crimsun_> not even a warm boot (reboot) will suffice.
<_kuja_> Ouch
<DaSkreech> is that a problem with modprobe or with the module?
<crimsun_> it's a problem with your hardware.
<_kuja_> Exactly what I was about to say.
<crimsun_> as in the actual codec itself sitting on the mainboard.
<DaSkreech> The hardware codec?
* DaSkreech never thought of codecs in hardware before
<_kuja_> If manufacturers did a good job at it, you probably wouldn't have to, I would think.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<crimsun_> DaSkreech: your sound hardware is comprised of a dsp and a codec.
<DaSkreech> Yeah I know. I just never think of it :)
<DaSkreech> rebecca: Good?
<rebecca> crimsun_: you're a champ :)
<rebecca> DaSkreech: yup
<DaSkreech> :-)
* DaSkreech still hates reboot solutions
<crimsun_> of course. I fixed it upstream; I'd hope I know what I'm talking about.
<_kuja_> reboot? oh .. now whatever might that be :D
<DaSkreech> Tell me about it
<DaSkreech>  I came in one day and someone had rebooted my machine after near two months of uptime
<rebecca> hehe. my faith is restored in [k] ubuntu :)
<_kuja_> DaSkreech, funny. I think my records about a month, because I usually end up with experimenting with some thing or another within that amount of time.
<DaSkreech> rebecca: I'm surprised it got shook
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: I added this line to ~/.bash_profile : export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-sun/jdk1.6.0
<DaSkreech> See?? I had purposely not done anything so I wouldn't have to reboot
<Schuenemann> why doesn't echo $JAVA_HOME print anything?
<_kuja_> it doesn't?
<DaSkreech> _kuja_: So why the urge to get java 1.6 with no clue what it has under the hood?
<Schuenemann> no :/
<_kuja_> So I can force myself to figure out what is under the hood at a later time?
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech: the sun website has all the new features... check it out
<_kuja_> I really need to brush up on Java.
<robomoore> can I type right into xorg.conf to change things?
<Schuenemann> _kuja_: how is your .bash_profile ?
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: Yeah I'm interested why _kuja_ went to get it and configure it without reading it
<Schuenemann> the line that exports $JAVA_HOME
<crimsun_> there's nothing terribly shocking.
<crimsun_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b105)
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech: well, it the latest release... he'll to do it sometime
<DaSkreech> crimsun_: it's pythonic as I recall
<_kuja_> Hmm, that's interesting, mine wouldn't print it out either :O
<Schuenemann> no variables?
<Schuenemann> classpath?
<joel_> eh
<_kuja_> move it to the .bashrc .....
* _kuja_ bangs his head against the wall
<Schuenemann> it worked @ .bashrc?
<_kuja_> indeed
<Schuenemann> :D
<Red-Sox[away] > I have Kubuntu on my notebook, how do I get it to recognize an external VGA display?
<Schuenemann> working :p
<Ash-Fox> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DaSkreech> Red-Sox[away] : My first guess would be in System Settings -> Monitor/display
<Red-Sox[away] > DaSkreech: Nope :\
<DaSkreech> Red-Sox[away] : Restart X?
<jontec> hey you guys... I'm setting up Kubuntu 6.06 on my laptop right now. Using the GUI setup once I create a hard drive partition, it doesn't let me make a swap partition with the free space at the end. Why?
<DaSkreech> What error?
<RD> i can sympahtise jontec, every time i see the kubuntu partitioner i have a relapse into insanity caused by the memory of trying to do anything complex with it
<RD> or in fact easy with it :P
<dettoaltrimenti_> in konqueror, how do you change from the 'web' type buttons to the 'file explorer' type buttons?
<flaccid> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> i need a different engine besides xine to play streaming mp3 radio with amarok. what package contains it in ubuntu?
<Schuenemann> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jontec> flaccid: you can use gstreamer
<Schuenemann> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<jontec> flaccid: I think
<flaccid> jontec: yes i need the package, what is it called?
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: I would guess open it as a file explorer
<dettoaltrimenti_> flaccid: totem maybe?
<flaccid> dettoaltrimenti_: i want the engine only
<flaccid> ah well i'll just install the extra crap anyway
<DaSkreech> flaccid: installed amarok-engines ?
<jontec> wasn't there another repository that you had ot add... I remember there was for libxine-extracodecs at least... so maybe it is for gstreamer as well?
<flaccid> DaSkreech: thats the xine engine only
<DaSkreech> flaccid: Sooo inapprioately named?
<jontec> flaccid: have you looked at the wiki? If that's where I saw that extra repo... you might try adding it and then searching for a gstreamer package?
<flaccid> yeah
<flaccid> which wiki, jontec
<jontec> flaccid: I think... uhh... ubuntu
<jontec> flaccid: might have been amaroK, though... it was a LONG time ago
<jontec> I was looking to add mp3 support.
<jontec> Setting the active partition in qtparted does what now (my question :D)?
<pacman_> hey flaccid
<jontec> Oh and will the setup allow me to go ahead and create the first partition that I need and then create the swap partition after that?
<pacman_> do you have a .flac to .mp3 converter that you recommend?
<DaSkreech> jontec: It makes that partiion bootable
<DaSkreech> jontec: It wont?
<jontec> DaSkreech: okay, good. So, remove the flag from the win32 partition?
<flaccid> hi pacman. sorry never done that
<DaSkreech> jontec: No I think You can reuse it
<jontec> DaSkreech: wait so... does it prevent it from being bootable for/by windows as well?
<jontec> Gosh I wish I had done this installation when I did the other one... T_T
<_kuja_> gah! this is odd ...
<DaSkreech> jontec: Nope if you leave it then Grub will configure a pointer to boot into windows
<_kuja_> kuja@terra:~$ sudo parted /dev/sda10 print | grep 10
<_kuja_> Disk /dev/sda10: 228GB
<_kuja_> yet it says I only have 9 gb ...... I wonder if this is another one of those UUID problems
<jonathan_> what is the command to use alien to convert an rpm to deb package and have it automatically install
<dettoaltrimenti_> what do you guys think is better- ktorrent or azureus?
<DaSkreech> ktorrent :)
<Schuenemann> I like azureus
<jonathan_> detto azureus my friend uses it and he says its really good
<RD> azureus if you have 20gb of ram ;)
<DaSkreech> I like the new web interface for it
<jonathan_> dask
<dettoaltrimenti_> do you think the downloads would be any faster?
* _kuja_ hates torrents .... because he can't effectively use them
<jontec> DaSkreech: Grub will configure the pointer when I attempt to book kubuntu? (Here's what I want to do... :D I want to have read-only access to my windows partition from linux.... and no access at all from windows... what do I set the active for?)
<jontec> boot*
<jonathan_> dask what is the command to use alien to convert an rpm to deb package and have it automatically install
<dettoaltrimenti_> _kuja_ what's hard about it?
<DaSkreech> jontec: Eh?
<_kuja_> Nothing is hard, just I can't _effectively_ use them.
<DaSkreech> jontec: You don't want Windows?
<DaSkreech> jonathan_: try man alien
<_kuja_> When your upload speed is ~2kbs it makes it hard to get any speed out of a torrent
<jonathan_> i am and figuredd it out now thanks dude
<DaSkreech> jonathan_: No problem
<dettoaltrimenti_> oh, gotcha. yeah
<jonathan_> dask that is whhhat im telling him he needs to maake ssssure it doesnt shrink the win partition but completely erases it
<Schuenemann> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<jontec> DaSkreech: I do want windows sorry... I want no access to my linux partition from windows :D... and read-only access to the windows partition from inside linux.
<jonathan_> jonnntec on windows download vmware server
<jontec> :D Don't want to remove windows. That'd be bad.
<jonathan_> run it as a vrtualll machine
<DaSkreech> jontec: Don't worry windows takes care of that by default
<jonathan_> that is the way i have it right now
<jontec> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<jonathan_> daask cant he run it from windows as a virtual machine
<jontec> jonathan: I've run vmware before... I want a dedicated system to linux :D
<DaSkreech> Windows doesn't recogniize anything outside of FAT and NTFS
<jonathan_> ahhhh  ok
<DaSkreech> So you wont be able to see Linux stuff
<RD> isnt there an ext driver for windows
<RD> ?
<_kuja_> Yes
<jontec> DaSkreech: okay, good. ^_^ so where does my active flag go?
<LjL> !ext3 | RD
<ubotu> RD: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<DaSkreech>  and they won't release teh specs for NTFS ( iassume that's what you have WIndows installed on) so LInux is too chicken to write into it
<RD> yus i know LjL, but its one way to share files
<DaSkreech> jontec: I'd say leave it as is
<RD> if you want to read NTFS in linux you can always use NTFS/captive
<jontec> DaSkreech: which was active flag on windows?
<RD> it nabs the windows install NTFS driver, works pretty well :)
<DaSkreech> jontec: yes
<Schuenemann> !nabs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nabs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> RD: ... ? i'm not getting you, you asked whether there was an ext3 (well, you said "ext", i suppose that was what you meant) driver for Windows, and i pointed you to one
<jontec> DaSkreech: gracias. okay. let's see what I get from this.
<jonathan_> i honestly prefer using a virtual machine that way u wont have anything to wry aout but that is just me
<DaSkreech> RD: The point is that by default windows does what he wants
<RD> ah sorry LjL
<corporate> Hi, does anybody here have an experience with nvtv
<jonathan_> i honestly dont know what i did i must have installed a package on here yesterday but for some reason i wasnt able to find the dvd burner or my flash drive
<jonathan_> also i couldnt login into sudo -s
<jonathan_> somehhow something happened to my root accuont too
<jonathan_> lost 2 important files but thats ok
<_kuja_> login in the backup mode, fix it from there ...
<jonathan_> now im runniing kbuntu as a virtual machine
<jonathan_> too late kuja
<_kuja_> ah
<jonathan_> installed xp and vmware server and i have it up and running now as a virutal machine
<jonathan_> i have to say i realllly love virutall maaaachinees
<_kuja_> Woulnd't have taken long to fix, though it'd be interesting to hear how it got broken
<jonathan_> lol true
<jonathan_> ill see if i can do it aagain  on here
<jonathan_> lol
<DaSkreech> jonathan_: You are going to love 2.6.20
<_kuja_> lol
<jonathan_> ?
<jonathan_> y dask
<RD> the KVM think DaSkreech?
<jonathan_> im lost
<DaSkreech> RD: Eh?
<RD> its the name of the new virtualisation system
<jonathan_> ohhhhh
<RD> KVM
<DaSkreech> jonathan_: It has hardware virtualisation built in
<jonathan_> i also still have to figure out how to use xen on suse
<DaSkreech> what does KVM stand for?
<jonathan_> nice
<RD> cant remember
<jonathan_> lol
<RD> they shouldhave picked a different name though
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> Yah
<Chetwin> Can anyone help me with icons???
<Chetwin> Or should I be in a diff channel for icons
<DaSkreech> RD: What does it refer to in this case?
<jonathan_> once i learn c programming  next semester would any of u be interested in helping me develop stuff for kbuntu
<RD> DaSkreech its kernel-based virtual machine
<DaSkreech> Ahhhh
<joshy> how can i change "user rights" on an ntfs partition with linux
<DaSkreech> RD: Which is ! Xen?
<corporate> Hi, does anybody here have an experience with nvtv
<jonathan_> lol
<Chetwin> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<RD> no, its something new going into the main line
<jonathan_> once i learn c programming  next semester would any of u be interested in helping me develop stuff for kbuntu
<dettoaltrimenti_> what is the name of the program that is the GUI for kubuntu
<RD> KDE
<jonathan_> KDE
<dettoaltrimenti_> if I was in terminal and wanted to run KDE, what would I type in the terminal
<DaSkreech> KDE
<Chetwin> Can anyone help me out with icons?
<DaSkreech> startx
<joshy> once again: how can i change "user rights" on an ntfs partition with linux
<jonathan_> alot of the coding for linux is done in c am i correct
<DaSkreech> Chetwin: Maybe you should ask what you want to know
<jontec> hey... so I've written the changes to disk, but there are 2GB left on my machine that I want to use for swap (1GB)... it's not letting me write to it
<DaSkreech> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<RD> joshy you probably cant very easily, however id search for ntfs captive as a place to start
<DaSkreech> jonathan_: For the kernel in KDE it's all C++
<DaSkreech> joshy: Use Windows
<dettoaltrimenti_> can I only run KDE in one session at a time?
<joshy> DaSkreech: thx
<jonathan_> im not really interested in kernel development
<DaSkreech> joshy: YOu can't make them stick in linux unless you use a UID in fstab
<corporate> Hi, I want some help with setting up nvtv :(
<jonathan_> im talking bout aplication development
<jonathan_> dask
<DaSkreech> joshy: you want them permanent?
<RD> http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ :: read-write driver for ntfs can set permissions IIRC
<Chetwin> If I want to creat a "launch" button like the start button in XP, how can I get the icon to be long horizontally and short vertically.  When I try drawing it that way, the panel shrinks it
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: No
<Ash-Fox> !gnash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: You can run two X servers and run two sessions with whatever you want on both
<Ash-Fox> Hm, strange that free flash plugin that supports flash 7 stuf isn't in the repositories
<dettoaltrimenti_> I get this error: server is already active for display 0
<DaSkreech> Chetwin: Hmm not sure have you asked in #kde ?
<jonathan_> ash add more repositories and it will add more to the list of available apps
<LjL> Ash-Fox: i have it there. not sure why the bot doesn't have it
<joshy> DaSkreech: i'm trying to change to linux
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: try it with display 1
<LjL> Ash-Fox: oh nevermind, it's only there in edgy-backports
<DaSkreech> joshy: Right give us the bigger problem
<jonathan_> ljl all she has to do is add more repositories in the adept manager
<DaSkreech> joshy: We may be able to help you with that
<DaSkreech> Not me though I'm stepping out
<RD> joshy: you an set the permissions in fstab that are aplied to drives when they are mounted... what permissions are you trying to set?
<LjL> jonathan_, thank you, but i was merely wondering why Ubotu didn't list that package.
<Ash-Fox> jonathan_, I do believe I have most of the repositories for ubuntu in my sources.list
<jonathan_> interesting
<Ash-Fox> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<dettoaltrimenti_> daskreech: it doesn't work in display 1, I also tried with display 4
<_kuja_> haha, irony, the use of the word "if"
<joshy> RD: normally the ntfs usage works fine, but over samba it makes troubles
<LjL> _kuja_: why? in most cases, they are *not* built
<Ash-Fox> LjL, I'm just going to install it from the .deb file :)
<LjL> Ash-Fox: what's wrong with backports?
<_kuja_> "What's wrong with backports": The fact that 90% of the time they don't exist?
<RD> http://electron.mit.edu/~gsteele/linuxfaq/ joshy
<LjL> _kuja_: well in this case they do
<RD> the DOS drive section
<RD> its the same principle
<Ash-Fox> LjL, wouldn't a apt-get upgrade break my system with the backports in my sources.list ?
<RD> i believe :)
<RD> you may need to set up a new group called ntfs-users for this
<LjL> Ash-Fox: just don't run an apt-get upgrade if you're worried
<LjL> Ash-Fox: add backports, "sudo apt-get update", install gnash, and then feel free to comment backports out again
<joshy> RD: on this side i don't get the right information
<_kuja_> I have a funny feeling that playing in this virtual machine which happens to be setting my system clock is going to end up moving my system clock back in time, after having recieved email, making the timestamp "invalid" such that I my emails pull a dissappearing act again ....
<Ash-Fox> LjL, it's apparently not in backports
<Ash-Fox> Oh blah, I keep doing dapper, stupid stupid fox
<LjL>   Candidate: 0.7.2-1~edgy1  Version table: 0.7.2-1~edgy1 0     500 http://se.archive.ubuntu.com edgy-backports/universe Packages
<LjL> ah, *dapper*
<RD> joshy the idea i think will be to set the correct permissions in /etc/fstab for yor system so that the samba user has full read access, right?
<ktnu> hola
<Schuenemann> !es | k-tnu
<ubotu> k-tnu: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Phelanor> Hiya everyone
<jerp> how do I add an item to the menu list?
<jerp> nevermind....
<joshy> RD: I dont't exactly know what you mean; i'm an linux n00b; normally i have full access to the ntfs partition; but with samba i can't get an read permission to this partition (to 'normal' file systems it's np )
<malik__> can any1 tell how to chk the kernel version?
<RD> uname -a
<RD> np joshy i think that whats happening is that the ntfs drive is getting permissions for users but not for samba, which runs under its own user and group
<RD> so, you just need to poke it a little to give samba access to the drive by default
<matthew_> malik__, my default kernel is 2.6.17-10-generic...I want to use the 2.6.* kernel that's optimised for 686...but I can only find the 2.4.* kernel...
<_kuja_> woo, I do believe I just crashed ubuiquity-kde
<Phelanor> I'm having an installation problem.  Are there known problems with ATI cards?
<the_hammer> hey is there no other settings then 800 x 600?
<joshy> RD: i'm n00b so .....
<the_hammer> i got a 21 inch monitor for pete sake and my fonts and crap is so big a blinde person could see
<malik__> Linux malik-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux................. i get this msg after the last update.........can any1 tell if its correct version?
<robomoore> is it possible to become root within programs?
<RD> unfortunatly im not sitting at a linux box right now so i cant check anything for you joshy :/
<fnord__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<robomoore> like kate?
<malik__> matthew: far as i can tell that is the latest
<_kuja_> kdesu kate?
<robomoore> without reopening the program
<_kuja_> AFAIK, no.
<malik__> matthew: try uname -a command n see if it shows 686 in the line which comes out after executing that command
<TehKewl1> is dapper going to get gtk 2.10 in it's repository?
<the_hammer> is possible to get better display other then 800 x 600 or do i gotta yet again scrap a distro and install another?
<Red-Sox> Grrr....
<washbear> hi - any OOo 2.1 .deb for (K)Ubuntu yet?
<robomoore> the_hammer: it's your drivers
<Red-Sox> kubuntu freezes here every startup http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg1834el6.jpg
<Phelanor> red: I have the same problem
<RD> joshy: theres a good guide to fstab here (http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/71273-howto-mounting-windows-partitions-linux-editing-fstab-file.html) and you can see what user samba uses by checking the /etc/users file (read it with cat /etc/users | less on the command line)
<fnord__> can i get some help find out whats slowing my computer down?im running  256mg ram and a 1.5 gig intel celeronM and alll my apps keep slowing to a halt
<robomoore> Red-Sox: try safemode
<Phelanor> What video card do you have?
<Phelanor> robo: Tried that, same issue
<fnord__> like a shel comand to list running pros and then ill postbin it
<robomoore> really, Phelanor, interesting.
<Phelanor> i tried to install this past summer, same problem I think it was because of my ATI card
<Red-Sox> robomoore: good point
<Phelanor> I saw a fix somewhere on the internet
<Phelanor> But I lost it.
<the_hammer> radeon x550 and no linux drivers for it
<Phelanor> : (
<the_hammer> linux drivers aint available untill the 850 series
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone know how to get rid of that annoying blue globe in the FX icon for the panel
<matthew_> malik__, thanks so much, when I was using dapper, I had to install the new 686 kernel, cause the 386 kernel was installed by default
<robomoore> I would try it Red-Sox, but that won't just fix your problem
<Phelanor> I had to somehow start with a different settings for xorg
<BluesKaj> the radeon open source fglrx drivers will work
<Admiral_Chicago> there was a work around on !firefox (i know i wrote part of it) but i can't find in
<the_hammer> are ya sure?
<BluesKaj> I'm using them on my xpress200
<the_hammer> ok can ya help me cuz im not sure what im doing
<robomoore> Red-Sox: try finding out why it's freezing, like if there's an error in the command structure
<robomoore> the_hammer: one sec
<the_hammer> k
<robomoore> !radeon x550 the_hammer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon x550 the_hammer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robomoore> hmm
<robomoore> no
<robomoore> !radeon x550
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeon x550 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<robomoore> ...
<malik__> matthew: same with me but this new one came with automatic update n edgy so im guessing this is newer coz when i checked with adept it showed 686 but said that has been oboleted by generic...........what ever that means...........i guess i have to ask jucato
<fnord__> can i get some help find out whats slowing my computer down?im running  256mg ram and a 1.5 gig intel celeronM and alll my apps keep slowing to a halt.or do i just ot have enuf ram?
<the_hammer> x550 drivers are not available ive had linux over 6months and never did find drivers for it
<the_hammer> they dont come available till 850series
<malik__> obsoleted*
<matthew_> fnord__, I would go for at least 512...I'm using that and it's maxed out.
<the_hammer> ive red forums and card makers sites and everything
<BluesKaj> the_hammer,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<robomoore> danke BluesKaj
<matthew_> malik__, yeah, I saw that it had been obsoleted as well, but I wasn't sure...
<Admiral_Chicago> gah
<malik__> what do u think Admiral?
<Phelanor> I'm having some problems installing Ubuntu, I think it is because of my ATI card, does anyone have a workaround?
* Adlai is not friends with ati
<fnord__> is there a way i could suplement for my lack of ram?like make my swap drive
<Phelanor> I get the status bar with some green and blue mess under it
<fnord__> bigger
<Phelanor> There used to be a way to get around it reconfguring xorg
<Phelanor> before installation
<Phelanor> but i cant seem to find the solution again
<matthew_> fnord__, well, you're swap can only be 2 gigs...which is what I have, but you can make multiple swap partitions...
<matthew_> *your
<GWild_Gen2> Excuse me (I just installed Kubuntu) -> is there no 'wheel' group in kubuntu?
<fnord__> matthew_: would that e benificial?
<Adlai> for anyone having problems with an ati radeon card, you need the following things in place: 1) xorg.conf has to have Driver "fglrx" in the device section you're using, 2) you need the kernel module fglrx installed, and then to use modprobe fglrx, 3) restart X
<GWild_Gen2> I don't seem to be able to 'su' from the command prompt
<matthew_> fnord__, I doubt it.
<LjL> GWild_Gen2: no... there is an 'admin' group though
<LjL> Ubotu, tell GWild_Gen2 about root | GWild_Gen2, see the private message from Ubotu
<matthew_> fnord__, how big is your swap?
<Phelanor> adlai: how would I go about doing that on install?
<BluesKaj> Phelanor ,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<LjL> GWild_Gen2: you can't use 'su', use 'sudo <command>' (or 'sudo -i' if you want a persistent root login)
<malik__> Admiral_Chicago: Linux malik-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux................. i get this msg after the last update.........plz can you tell if its correct version?
<Adlai> you'd need to do everything from the command prompt
<the_hammer> cool thanks
<Adlai> what is your exact problem
<LjL> GWild_Gen2: users that are members of 'admin' can do that
<GWild_Gen2> LjL: thank you,
<Admiral_Chicago> ...paste the whole thing please
<the_hammer> ill try log in/out and see if it changes
<Adlai> forgive me if I don't scroll up
<Phelanor> Blues: Thanks for the tip, but I would have to use the alternate cd?
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | malik__
<ubotu> malik__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fnord__> whats getty??
<fnord__> !getty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about getty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adlai> Phelanor, I know on my install it just took a really long time to boot up
<Adlai> I'm only very recently a kubuntu user, I'm used to gentoo
<joshy> RD: thx
<Phelanor> Did you get that mess of green and blue on the bottom of the bar?
<Adlai> I think there should be a safe mode or something, or you can possibly specify the driver on boot
<Adlai> yes I did
<RD> did it help joshy? sorry im not being too useful today :)
<Adlai> if you set it to "vesa" you should be able to get kubuntu on your system at least
<BluesKaj> gentoo eh,...difficult install
<BluesKaj> ?
<jontec> is there another partitioner that I can use other than qtparted
<Adlai> and then deal with the drivers later
<Phelanor> Safe mode isnt happening
<Phelanor> as in same problem
<matthew_> jontec, gparted
<RD> nah its by the numbers BluesKaj the problem is keeping it running without breakage
<matthew_> jontec, you can also download it as a liveCD
<Adlai> BluesKaj, it takes significant research, but is definitely worth it in terms of understanding your system
<BluesKaj> jontec,, GParted Live CD partitioner
<Adlai> it was the first install I ever did and the install itself taught me a great deal about linux in general
<Adlai> but I should probably stop advertising gentoo in #kubuntu
<darko> can anyone help me instal kdetv?
<darko> install
<BluesKaj> Adlai, so why the switch ?
<matthew_> jontec, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=115843&package_id=173828
<jontec> matthew_: I can't download it :D I am on dial-up and qtparted is being an idiot... it's not letting me write to a partition after I make one AND commit changes
<Adlai> I'm just testing it out on my laptop, to see what it's like
<jontec> matthew_: I've even tried restarting my computer
<matthew_> jontec, oooh, dial up...I had that for about 10 years...made me suicidal...
<halter73> darko, your trying to install kdetv?
<Adlai> also to try out kde; I've done e17 and am currently running gnome
<matthew_> jontec, don't know what to try now...
<darko> yes
<halter73> what is your problem
<_kuja_> adlai, just how long did it take to set gentoo up?  I've heard estimates all over the wall.
<matthew_> jontec, where do you live?
<darko> but  i cannot find it in adept
<Adlai> depends what you're setting up for
<halter73> just a sec
<matthew_> jontec, if you live in the US...I might send it to you...
<jontec> matthew_: Virginia, USA...
<Adlai> these questions are probably better directed at #gentoo though
<darko> i had it last time
<matthew_> jontec, want a copy?
<_kuja_> full blown desktop
<jontec> matthew_: I have to get this laptop up tonight. :D
<Adlai> if you want to ask me specifically, pm me
<jontec> lol.
<matthew_> jontec, oh
<matthew_> jontec, that sucks...
<halter73> what is wrong with tvtime
<_kuja_> anotehr person living in t3h Virginia? Amazing.
<fnord__> anyone know what getty is i have 6 proces named getty running right now and my system wont let me kill them
<darko> i cannot instal kdetv i cannot see it in adept manager
<LjL> fnord__: they're the processes for your virtual terminals (the consoles)
<darko> maybe i have to add some repositories
<darko> ?
<halter73> have you tried tv time
<darko> no
<jontec> matthew_: I'm installing gparted... right now
<halter73> I use it and like it
<LjL> fnord__: if you press ctrl+alt+f1, you'll see a console login. that's getty. if you do alt+f2, you see another, etc... if you finally do alt+f7, you're back to your X server
<darko> but kdetv is working
<halter73> I've tried both and tvtime has all the features i need without bloat
<matthew_> jontec, oh...how're you doing that?
<jontec> matthew_:I'm surprised it's letting me install anything on livecd?
<darko> how can i install it
<halter73> wait i thought you were having problems
<fnord__>  cool
<darko> but like i missed some repositorie
<darko> ?
<robomoore> ubotu: nvidia > me
<darko> maybe
<darko> i am new to linux
<matthew_> jontec, no, I mean, you can download it as  a standalone...just didn't know how you got it.
<darko> so everythimg is a problem for now :D
<LjL> fnord__: and you can kill them (if you're root), they just get respawned automatically
<jontec> matthew_: I just opened adept... lol.
<matthew_> jontec, lol, nice
<halter73> try tvtime while i find a repository from kdetv
<jontec> matthew_: I am very surprised.
<matthew_> jontec, ever tried synaptic?
<darko> ok
<halter73> it should be in adept and work right after install w/o much setup
<matthew_> jontec, it's a package manager like adept, but you can't destroy your system. It's very helpful.
<SilverDrake> hey... I really need some help, if anyone wants to...
<hombero> hey
<Reilithion> Xtreme screen problems.
<darko> i have no tv in adept
<Adlai> SilverDrake, just ask, if someone knows, they'll answer
<darko> no kdetv
<fnord__> whats a good p2p app that dosent take up so much memory fryou're ostwire
<darko> no tvtime :(
<fnord__> amule dosent work for me
<matthew_> !anyone | SilverDrake
<ubotu> SilverDrake: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jontec> jontec: I did... when I was using xubuntu (xubuntu never configured correctly in vmware).... but I've always used adept on here... I like it very much. :D either that or apt-get istelf
<darko> i't seems i need a repositorie i had
<halter73> hmm i'll tell u the repository i got it from
<Phelanor> Is there a Kubuntu alternate text install CD?
<Reilithion> I think SilverDrake is having some kind of refresh rate problem
<jontec> lol.. I messaged myself
<halter73> have you uncommented all your repositories already on the list?
<darko> yes
<jontec> this is being quite speedy considering it's 5MB
<darko> even inserted some extra
<matthew_> jontec, I either use synaptic if I don't know the name of the program, or apt-get install if I do...lol
<Adlai> ubotu, people, in general, tend to have a problem asserting themselves, especially in a new place
<SilverDrake> okay... I did a restart, and when I got back to the computer, I noticed the screen was only taking up about 90% of my monitor and had vertical lines (scrapes?) on it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about people, in general, tend to have a problem asserting themselves, especially in a new place - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Adlai> I guess
<Adlai> and I apparently don't know the bot's name
<Adlai> d'oh
<halter73> hmm because kdetv is showing up under my adept and I am not using many extra repos
<matthew_> Adlai, ubotu is a bot
<jontec> matthew_: oh, lol. have you ever used adept?
<Adlai> I can see that now...
<darko> i know
<darko> i had it last time
<jontec> women!
<jontec> wait... no
<halter73> are u using edgy
<jontec> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<SilverDrake> when I went to settings and tried to see if something changed and if I could fix it, but when I did some tweaking and refreshing, I ended up with a display of about 300x400 pixels
<matthew_> jontec, yeah...I ended up removing all essential packages. What a downer!
<matthew_> jontec, complete reinstall
<darko> yes
<darko> edgy
<jontec> nope... !females
<jontec> !females
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about females - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<halter73> and have u updated your package list
<halter73> updated header
<darko> yes
<jontec> ^^^ there it is. :D
<darko> couple of times
<hombero> can somone tell me how to get automake 1.6?
<darko> wait a sec
<SilverDrake> I turned the computer off and unplugged the monitor for a while, but the "scrapes" are still there
<halter73> hmm i'll send you my repo list if you want
<RD> hombero you can install automaken and get all versions you need at once
<SilverDrake> did I destroy my monitor?
<RD> !automaken
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automaken - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darko> ill tell ya wait a sec
<jontec> matthew_: wow... how'd you manage to do that?
<darko> it's updating now something
<halter73> ok
<hombero> im very new to linux
<SilverDrake> that, and my window settings are all going screwy...
<hombero> so i dont know exactrly what you mean
<darko> thanks sanyway haltr
<darko> halter
<darko> :D
<jontec> the total installation for gparted is 32MB... I wonder where the live CD's gonna put it?
<halter73> all you should do any way is run fetch updates from adept
<halter73> or apt-get --update
<Reilithion> How to reconfigure X and fix refresh rates?
<halter73> i'll send you my package list if u want
<RD> hombero if you want to build software the common dev tools you want are listed here: http://revis.co.uk/site/?q=node/64
<matthew_> jontec,  I noticed that I needed this lib, so I tried to install it...it needed some other lib, so I tried to install that...I figured I was screwed when I saw "Removing kubuntu-desktop" and "Removing Konqueror"
<darko> maybe one repository was unsaved
<matthew_> lol
<darko> from default's one
<halter73> ok just a sec i'll send it
<RD> you can install them with adept (start/system/adept)
<matthew_> jontec, liveCD's load active programs into RAM
<hombero> okay thank you RD
<RD> np :)
<darko> it's probably it
<darko> biceause updating is massive :D
<jontec> matthew_: wow. and hehe about that last thing.... I've got 1GB of ram... somethin' ain't gonna work. :D
<malik__> can any one help with detecting the kernel?...............i installed updates which came out today n i want to know if the new kernel got installed correctly because there is only one entry on the boot screen...................any help will be greatly appreciated
<jontec> I've gotta go practice my clarinet... I'll be back soon
<RD> malik__ try uname -a
<fnord__> whatsa god alternative to frostwire or amule?
<Reilithion> Is it still dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<SilverDrake> did anyone hear me?  if so, I didn't notice a reply... ~.~
<halter73> darko did you recieve a request to download a file
<darko> no
<darko> or i didnt see it
<darko> tell me where to look :D
<RD> SilverDrake its very hard to kill hardware with linux :) does the problem stay when you restart into windows?
<Erich-K> Where is the system log stored?
<hombero> when i try to do apt-get --update it says --update isnt understood
<halter73> actually just go to halter73.no-ip.org/sources.list
<malik__> RD: i tried that n it showed only one line for the kernel entry
<SilverDrake> windows?
<halter73> u should be able to see it
<SilverDrake> I don't have windows... that OS sucks
<darko> than i didnt saw it :D
<RD> malik__ it tells you what version you are currently running
<halter73> the top stuff is extra
<Reilithion> RD: SilverDrake hasn't had winblows on her machine in ages.
<halter73> ya i think the send file thing failed
<RD> oh, sorry :) assumption makes me look like an idiot ;)
<RD> more like :P
<SilverDrake> if ever...
<darko> never mind halter thanks for help
<hombero> apt-get --update is not working
<darko> it's downloading
<darko> i think it is probably it
<darko> but thank you anyway very much
<halter73> the stuff at the top is extra
<halter73> kk
<Reilithion> RD: do you know how to reconfigure X?  I think SilverDrake's problem is an incorrect refresh rate.
<halter73> would a .deb file work for you
<halter73> ??
<malik__> RD: Linux malik-desktop 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux......................is this the latest for edgy?
<matthew_> hombrero, try apt-get update
<RD> can you get to a command line SilverDrake? you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf directly to fix it
<SilverDrake> I think I might've fixed it on my own...
<RD> im afriad i dont know malik__ i have a different type of machine to you :( (ppc)
<Reilithion> What happen, SilverDrake?
<RD> great :)
<compilerwriter> Hello all.
<compilerwriter> back from my reinstall.
<hombero> hey
<hombero> that worked thanks matthew
<hombero> problem is i see this when i try to update
<hombero>  GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3FF0DB166A7476EA
<SilverDrake> I had display settings up
<SilverDrake> I tried turning it to the resolution I had before
<matthew_> hombero, I had that trouble...but I ended up just commenting out the offending lines in my sources.lst
<compilerwriter> I had this nifty little thing set up so that whenever I clicked my left mouse button on the desktop the kmenu came up.  I can't remember how I did that however. Anyone know?
<hombero> hmm ok ty
<hombero> err how do i get to the source list?
* compilerwriter is a bit befuddled 
<halter73> "etc/apt/sources.list"
<hombero> thank you
<halter73> you can also edit it through adept
<matthew_> hombero, sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.lst
<halter73> make sure you use .list not lst
<hombero> thanks guys,.. just turned my back on windows so everything is confusing
<halter73> Linux isn't that difficult once you get used to it
<halter73> of course there will always be challenges
<hombero> =] 
<Admiral_Chicago> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list from run command
<BluesKaj> well, don't leave it altogether til yer sure , halter73
<hombero> im doing a "full upgrade"
<halter73> ???
<BluesKaj> <-- been slowly migrating to linux over the last 5 mos
<matthew_> halter73, thanks, my bad
<halter73> kk
<halter73> typing error thats all
<matthew_> took me about a year to make the switch to linux...my dial up was holding me back...
<matthew_> halter73, nah, I thought it was .lst, not .list
<matthew_> bleagh, need some sleep
<halter73> i know, i tried using linux on a comp w/o internet
<halter73> it is about impossible with the need to install libraries and such
<matthew_> halter73, seriously!
<halter73> yes i copied all the source files for the software and libraries i needed to a cd and ran ./configure && make && make install
<halter73> it was frustrating to say the least
<halter73> b/c most of the time there was a library i didn't know i needed and such
<RD> computers with no internet are like parties with no girls ;o
<hombero> so true
<halter73> so what are you trying to do hombero
<halter73> ???
<_kuja_> Would that make a computer with dialup like a party with a bunch of girls that nobody wants to be associated with?
<hombero> trying to get kdevelop to work, just trying to make a simple hello world program in C and then going to do some allegro stuff
<RD> if all you want is hello world vim is pretty capable ;) bit less memory hungry than kdevelop too
<halter73> i use kdevelope a little
<halter73> i am a bit of a novice when it comes to that myself, but maybe i can help
<halter73> at least it is working for me
<matthew_> is there a command that I can use to find out what Graphics card I have? Kcontrol won't load admin, and I can't get into my PC right now.
<matthew_> I tried lsagp, but no luck
<halter73> any specific problem
<intelikey> matthew_ lshw
<GWild_Kubu> just did my first install of kubuntu - it's seems very nice
<RadiantFire> lspci should show it
<intelikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36936/plain/
<halter73> use kinfocenter under the system menu, matthew
<hombero> yeah im hoping this "full upgrade" will get the libs and what not i need
<matthew_> intelikey, thanks, it worked.
<intelikey> welcome
<halter73> do u have kdevelop running, hombero
<halter73> ???
<hombero> yes
<hombero> but it cant compile
<Erich-K> Should I update to the 2.6.15-27-386 kernel?
<halter73> if you do and you can't compile it is probably because you are missing the standard libraries
<malik__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<halter73> are u using c or c++
<compilerwriter> I somehow got things set up so the the kmenu showed up when I left clicked the desktop.  Can anyone tell me how I did it so I can repeat the procedure?
<Alter-Ego> adept won't start, complains about another instance running which there does not appear to be.  i assume it has a locked file
<Alter-Ego> i know there is a way to fix this, but i forgot
<hombero> well the book I have about the allegro graphics library uses C, but from my understanding I can program using c++ and use the library even though it was written in C
<intelikey> boot time help ???     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36936/plain/
<halter73> ya, u should be able to
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | Alter-Ego
<ubotu> Alter-Ego: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<_kuja_> hombero: you have install build-essential, right?
<halter73> now are you able to do a simple hello world program using cout
<hombero> im really not too sure k, im a real newbie to kubuntu or linux in general
<hombero> yes
<jonathan_> dont feel bad hombero i am too
<Jucato> compilerwriter: right-click on the desktop -> Configure Desktop -> Behavior options -> Left button, set it to No action
<halter73> ok so you have the standard libs
<hombero> wait wait
<halter73> do you have the allegro-dev files
<hombero> no, i cant compile a simple program
<hombero> not yet
<halter73> ok then you need the standard libs
<malik__> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36937/.......................can any one plz look at this n tell me how to enable plf repo?...................it says that its enabled in adept but with apt-get i get this error
<Jucato> hombero: have you installed "build-essential"?
<hombero> no i dont think so
<Jucato> malik__: the PLF repositories might be down
<Jucato> hombero: you need to install that
<halter73> yes u NEED to install that to compile a simple program
<compilerwriter> Thank you jucato
<halter73> thanks Jucato, i forgot the package name, i did it a while ago
<Jucato> actually, you need to install that to be able to compile anything at all
<Jucato> :)
<malik__> JUcato: i installed todays kernel udate but there is still only one entry on the bootscreen...........is it an error or it didnt install properly?
<hombero> okay guys how do i install build-essential >< with adept?
<Jucato> malik__: no, it's not an error. it seems it really upgraded the kernel and didn't install a new one.
<Jucato> malik__: I hope you are not using the NVIDIA beta drivers, though
<Jucato> hombero: search for "build-essential" in Adept
<Erich-K> Should I update to the 2.6.15-27-386 kernel?
<php-freak> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<halter73> ya, i forgot that did not only install libc but gcc and g++
<compilerwriter> Cool I have my Applications back on my index finger where I liked them.
<halter73> are you able to find it hombero
<malik__> Jucato: no im not usin any nvidia drivers..............just the ones which came with kubuntu....................i dont play games...........i just use it for watching dvds n mp3 n surfing the net
<aseigo> ugh. beep or xmms? bleh
<hombero> yes and it says installed
<BluesKaj> KMplayer
<compilerwriter> I now have sound back too.
<Jucato> malik__: ok. then you're safe :)
<aseigo> amarok, juk ... both are so much better imho
<Jucato> moin aseigo! :)
<halter73> already?
<compilerwriter> This reinstall has been an unqualified succes.
<aseigo> Jucato: moin
<halter73> or did u just install it
<BluesKaj> yup amarok is VG
<compilerwriter> now if only I could spell.
<hombero> kdevelop is complaining about not having automake 1.6
<hombero> no it already was installed
<halter73> do you have automake
<Jucato> hombero: is automake (ew....?) already installed?
<halter73> search adept for atomake1.6 it will tell you
<hombero> yeah i have 1.2
<Jucato> you also need autoconf, afaik
<php-freak> !beep-media-player
<php-freak> !xmms
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 856 kB, installed size 3612 kB
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Jucato> hombero: install 1.9
<hombero> and i tried on adept to search automake1.6 but its no there
<Jucato> er.. unless you are on Dapper
<hombero> i have 1.9 installed too
<halter73> i mean 1.9
<Jucato> hombero: you have 2 versions installed?
<halter73> mine works with 1.9
<hombero> yes
<hombero> 1.4 and 1.9
<halter73> y do you need 1.4?
<hombero> i dont know
<Jucato> hombero: remove the older one (1.4)
<hombero> ok let me try that
<Jucato> then also install autoconf (you'll need it)
<aseigo> yeah, best to only have one version of automake around unless you really, really need both
<Jucato> anyway, those 2 are used to compile KDE apps.. for simple C++ programs, you don't need them
<compilerwriter> Is there a BOINC for kde or do I have to use the debian version?
<compilerwriter> !boinc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boinc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hombero> awesome.. its working now, thanks!
<hombero> its spewing out a lot of output and stuff and making it a long compile is that a one time thing or just how kdevelop works?
<intelikey> anyone ?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36936/plain/
<Jucato> hombero: that's how compiling in Linux works, afaik
<hombero> what is afaik?
<halter73> cool gg hombero
<halter73> gg Jucato
<halter73> compilerwriter: http://einstein.astro.gla.ac.uk/download/boinc/dl/boinc_5.4.11_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh
<halter73> save that to your desktop or whatever and run sudo ./boinc_5.4.11_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh
<Jucato> intelikey: PLF repos must be down
<hombero> me, halter?
<halter73> computerwriter
<halter73> if you have any other problems just tell me
<Jucato> !boinc-client | compilerwriter
<ubotu> boinc-client: core client for the BOINC distributed computing infrastructure. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.4.11-1 (edgy), package size 298 kB, installed size 804 kB
<halter73> compilerwriter
<halter73> where did you find this ubotu
<Jucato> compilerwriter: most of the boinc related packages start with "boinc-". "try apt-cache search boinc"
<Jucato> halter73: I found it P
<intelikey> Jucato and that applies to me how ?
<ubuntu> Hello
<Jucato> intelikey: er sorry... wrong person :(
<ubuntu> Hi, could someone answer me a question about the monitor display?
<intelikey> Jucato :)
<halter73> is compilerwriter still here
<malik__> what happens to all the text generated at  pastebin?.........does it stay on the net   or ubuntu takes it down after a while?
<halter73> sure ubuntu what is you monitor problem
<pablo7> ubuntu: just ask.
<intelikey> ubuntu what about it ?
<ubuntu> Thanks
<Jucato> malik__: I think it's removed after a long time
<aseigo> malik__: they eventually take it down. on the submission form there is a place to note how long you want to keep it up
<hombero> okay.. time to try compiling an allegro program
<ubuntu> It's not letting me go past 1024 by 768, and I know I can go higher to 1280 by 1024 on other linus systems.
<halter73> kk keep us posted hombero
<halter73> so your monitor supports it?
<ubuntu> linux systems. sorry
<ubuntu> Yes
<pablo7> ubuntu: locate xorg.conf
<halter73> go to system settings -> Monitor & Display
<ubuntu> Ok
<halter73> pablo7 lets try the gui way first
<ubuntu> I'm there
<halter73> go to hardware
<halter73> the tab
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> I'm a hardware
<halter73> the click administrator mode and put in you admin password
<ubuntu> I don't have an ID, I'm running a live cd to test this
<halter73> ok then just go strait to configure by monitor #1
<halter73> it might be able to detect you monitor, but if your like me you might have to select your monitory from a list
<ubuntu> How do I activate it? It doesn't do anything when I click
<halter73> click administrator mode
<intelikey> ubuntu sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   answer all the questions carefully and acurately    use  http://monitorworld.com or other sources as needed.    restart the xserver when finished.   [alt] +[ctrl] +[backspace]   will restart the xserver without a reboot.
<ubuntu> I clicked it
<halter73> ubunut is using a live cd i'm just telling him how to do it using system settings
<halter73> do u have a red ring around the setting stuff
<halter73> ubuntu???
<halter73> are u able to click configure now and have it open a new window?
<ubuntu> I don't see anything to increase the display
<hombero> okay
<halter73> wait patiently
<halter73> do you have the correct monitor selected for monitor #1
<hombero> i copied the project files off my book's CD onto the desktop.. which file do i want to open in kdevelop to open up the project? or is it different than windows in this way
<ubuntu> monitor custom 1
<halter73> hombero: you should be able to import project under the project menu and choose the entire folder
<halter73> ubuntu: click configure and choose you monitor make and model from list
<ubuntu> I'm not having much luck so far. Sorry to be such a pain.
<halter73> OR run autodetect monitor
<halter73> no prob
<hombero> jeeez error city lol
<halter73> so am I correct in saying you cannot change your monitor model by clicking configure?
<halter73> ???
<hombero> main.c:9: error: previous declaration of _mangled_main was here
<hombero> is the first error
<halter73> did you import it well hombero?
<halter73> w/o error
<hombero> yeah
<ubuntu> I have a Viewsonic VP920B
<ubuntu> I don't see it on the list
<halter73> it might be better to get Jucato to help you
* Jucato doesn't know
<halter73> he seems to have more knowledge
<hombero> the books outlined into chapters, each chapter has a few different projects in it, and then for example im trying to compile one of the projects, in the project folder there are another two folders, admin, and another called circlefill
<Jucato> ^^^^^^^
<hombero> aka circlefill/admin and circlefill/circlefill
<hombero> circlefill is the name of the project
<halter73> ok just use autodetect then
<halter73> ubuntu
<ubuntu> It's not working. The main problem is it's not filling my screen. There is more than an inch of black around the edges of my viewing screen
<ubuntu> Yes
<halter73> under the Size, Orientation, and Positioning you are unable to go over 1024 x 768
<hombero> try changing the settings on your screen itself maybe
<halter73> am i tight
<ubuntu> Yes
<halter73> still
<ubuntu> I tried PCLinux and it let me bump it up to 1280 by 1024, and it filled the screen. But I wanted to go with this because it's more popular.
<halter73> choose a generic monitor from the top then that allows 1280 by 1024
<halter73> hit apply
<halter73> then try to change the resolution
<RadiantFire> ubuntu: you can also try using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the terminal, and selecting the appropriate resolutions you want available
<RadiantFire> sometimes that works for resolutions I can't get guidance to give me on my laptop
<dennister> good evening all
<neomatik> hi all !
<halter73> the only reason (k)ubuntu will not let u set it higher is b/c it does not want to set your monitor out of range
<halter73> were you able to switch to a generic monitor
<neomatik> is any good video editor for ubuntu
<hombero> c
<halter73> ubuntu?
<hombero> cd '/home/andrew/Desktop/kdevelop/chapter03/circlefill' && make -k
<hombero> make all-recursive
<hombero> Making all in circlefill
<hombero> compiling main.c (gcc)
<hombero> main.c:10: error: conflicting types for _mangled_main
<hombero> main.c:9: error: previous declaration of _mangled_main was here
<ubuntu> it say restart somekind of x server
<hombero> main.c: In function _mangled_main:
<hombero> main.c:24: warning: return with no value, in function returning non-void
<Jucato> !pastebin | hombero
<ubotu> hombero: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hombero> main.c:28: warning: textprintf is deprecated (declared at /usr/include/allegro/alcompat.h:189)
<ubuntu> what's that?
<dennister> neomatik: do u mean film editor, or video editor? some ppl get them confused
<halter73> click ok
<hombero> make[2] : *** [main.o]  Error 1
<pablo7> neomatik: you can try kino.
<hombero> make[2] : Target `all' not remade because of errors.
<hombero> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<hombero> make: *** [all-recursive-am]  Error 2
<hombero> make: Target `all' not remade because of errors.
<hombero> *** Exited with status: 2 ***
<Jucato> hombero: stop
<hombero> oh sorry didnt know
<dennister> hey jucato :)
<Jucato> hi dennister
<hombero> didnt mean to cause anyone trouble or annoyance sorry guys
<neomatik> kino. I think I have hear of it
<neomatik> can I connect video camera to capture video to Kino ?
<pablo7> neomatik: yes.
<halter73> ubuntu are you still there or did you restart your xserver already
<ubuntu> what should I do next
<dennister> i'm having trouble installing a scanner that I've easily and successfully installed many times
<halter73> next change your resolution
<neomatik> pablo7: thanks ! I will try now.
<hombero> halter, this is the output im getting from kdev when trying to compile
<hombero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36938/
<dennister> can't understand why this time it's problematic
<halter73> once you picked the generic monitor
<ubuntu> I did
<pablo7> neomatik: it might take a while to download the kde-libs if you're on a slow connection.
<ubuntu> I've set it for 1280 ny 1024, but I have to restart some x server
<dennister> when i want to unmount it, terminal tells me it's multiply mounted (???)
<neomatik> pablo7: how big the package ?
<halter73> [alt] +[ctrl] +[backspace]  to restart the x server
<dennister> how do i found out how it's multiply mounted so i can unmount all of them?
<halter73> you need to restart the x server to change resolution
<_kuja_> ack ... 340mb+ this'll take a couple of days ...
<halter73> once your done
<hombero> is there an easier to set up and get working compiler than kdev?
<halter73>  tell us how it worked out ubuntu
<hombero> er IDE i should say
<halter73> hombero, im not ignoring you
<intelikey> dennister cat /proc/mounts
<pablo7> neomatik: not sure because i run kubuntu (w/ kde), but just to upgrade kino was something like 9 MB.
<halter73> i looke at the log a little already
<jontec> !libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, binary files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1118 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<hombero> =] 
<_kuja_> hombero, just use g++ in a terminal?
<matthew> man, I tried to install a 3d driver for my ati rage 128...but I ended up totally screwing up my xorg.conf...good thing I backed it up!
<halter73> however i already told you to i'm a bit of a noob at this myself, i have the basics down
<hombero> nah i meant a development environment not the actual compiler sorry for the confusion kuja
<halter73> I have never herd of the allegro graphics library
<compilerwriter> I am still around halter73 just busy with about a dozen things at once.
<myrdos> I use it on a regular basis
<ubuntu> Did you get that  Halter73
<halter73> so am i
<myrdos> Good for games, crappy for GUIs
<ubuntu> It worked! Thanks!
<halter73> no type that again
<dennister> pablo7: ty...it seems there's a funny line at the bottom i've never seen before:binfmt_misc /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc binfmt_misc rw 0 0
<halter73> cool thanks for reporting back ti si good to know i could help
<ubuntu> You certainly did. Thanks so much.
<neomatik> pablo7: 9mb is not alot I have cable connection here, it should take just a few minutes, if the other server is fast. Thank you for info really helps.
<halter73> hopefully you will stick with (k)ubuntu and more importantly linux
<pablo7> neomatik: no problem.
<dennister> pablo: can I just delete it?
<halter73> i think you would like it
<dennister> I have the proper line for it up top
<pablo7> dennister: what are you talking about?
<halter73> i switche to kubuntu just a few months back because the great support the community offers so i figured i should give back
<intelikey>    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36936/plain/  ?
<dennister> the multiple mounts...i think the line in fstab that i cat from the cat command (i quoted it ^^) is the culprit
<halter73> hombero: the compile would probably work if you got the allegro dev files
<myrdos> get the package, not the source
<halter73> it will certaintly not work w/o it
<dennister> i just want the line that I entered into fstab myself, manually, for the scanner
<myrdos> allegro source won't work well in kubuntu because of missing dependencies
<matthew> anyone know where I can get a 3d driver for my ati rage 128 PF/PRO AGP 4x TMDS?
<jontec> where is the repository file? I need to add one and I can't remember... T_T
<halter73> compilerwriter, are you the one who wanted to install bonic?
<hombero> i have the allegro dev files
<myrdos> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/libdevel/liballegro4.2-dev
<myrdos> That one?
<pablo7> dennister: okay, i just use xsane to select the scanner for me, i don't really edit /etc/fstab these days.
<DaSkreech> hombero: Did you get b-e ?
<halter73> mathew: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<dennister> o wait...the cat command results are quite different from fstab...there are lots of mounts for the scanner
<halter73> that should help, write back with questions
<hombero> yes 4.2 myrdos, what is b-e?
<myrdos> dunno
<halter73> mydros do u use allegro?
<myrdos> yes, for years now
<halter73> ok thank you, I think you could help hombero much better than i can
<myrdos> the package is the key, it gives you all of allegro's dependencies
<halter73> mathew u there
<myrdos> well, what's the problem? (I joined after you described it I think)
<dennister> ok, it looks like i will delete the one i put in manually, and see if it works without it...i'm used to using xsane myself
<matthew> halter, yeah, but I'm not getting alerted, cause you need to include 2 t's in matthew...or start typing my name and hit tab for auto-complete
<matthew> just saw the link
<matthew> halter73, yeah, but I'm not getting alerted, cause you need to include 2 t's in matthew...or start typing my name and hit tab for auto-complete
<halter73> matthew: is that link helpful
<matthew> halter73, looks like it...I"m still reading
<halter73> kk
<matthew> halter73, I didn't mean to be rude...
<myrdos> konversation crashed on me :(
<hombero> this is the output i get when trying to compile my allegro program
<hombero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36938/
<myrdos> END_OF_MAIN needs to be after your main function
<hombero> this is the program code
<halter73> no prob matthew you didn't come off as rude
<hombero> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36942/
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Trying to find a Tv listing viewing program.. cant seem to track one down.
<halter73> i'm new to IRC, glad for the advice and i am just trying to help people by pointing them in the right direction
<Dr_willis> MythTV is using the zap2it web site.. but i cant seem to find an alternative front end to the listings
<myrdos> I checked my code, I don't have the semi-colon after END_OF_MAIN()
<myrdos> try that?
<halter73> Dr_willis: i use tvtime for normal veiwing
<dennister> hmmm...xsane says no scanners avaiilable
<myrdos> I should mention, there's an allegro channel here
<myrdos> #allegro
<Dr_willis> !info tvtime
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2.2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 636 kB, installed size 1768 kB
<halter73> and use mythtv for my tvguide + dvr viewing
<Dr_willis> Not watching tv.. just getting the guide listing
<Dr_willis> :)
<hombero> i tried the allegro channel earlier and they were kind of mean lol
<halter73> ok
<hombero> tried removing the ; and no fix
<Dr_willis> I got Mythtv on this other box.. but for sime reason the listing/guide its downloading is wrong.
<myrdos> heh
<Dr_willis> wanting to double check it.
<halter73> Dr_willis: why not just check tv listings online?
<intelikey> has anyone even looked at this?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36936/plain/   i have asked four times in the last hour and not one word in reply.     i did get a "keep your cli help to your self" answer when i offered an answer tho...     ?
<hombero> do i need to include things other than the #include stuff?
<Dr_willis> halter73,  i want to check the ones i am getting from zap2it
<mefisto__> In system settings, sharing, everything is dimmed out. I can't change any settings. How do I share files/folders?
<myrdos> not as far as I know
<myrdos> how are you compiling?
<halter73> ok
<Dr_willis> to double check the mythtv stuff.. i cant tell if its off by an hr, day , or heck several days.. not sure what the deal is.. but the listings it 'thinks' its are showing are not the right ones.
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dennister> i'm having real problems purging a dpkg package
<hombero> hitting build -> build project
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  install the samba stuff.
<myrdos> g++ myprogram.cpp `allegro-config --libs` -o netpaint
<DaSkreech> intelikey: That's a CD?
<myrdos> maybe try that?
<intelikey> DaSkreech no
<dennister> i try to purge, error message says certain files aren't there to purge, i reinstall it, the files it said were missing appear, and then try to purge again, the files are deleted, then terminal compalins it can't find them :(
<intelikey> DaSkreech sda   hard drive.
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: I think I've installed it, because I can see the samba share on another computer. But I can't share anything on THIS one
<dennister> odd, it deletes like it's supposed to, and then complains about it's own work
<DaSkreech> Well it's a wrong magic error
<matthew> uh, halter73 , that link is only good for Radeon-class Cards...I've got a rage-class...only 32 Mb RAM...yeah.
<halter73> intelikey: I did read you message howver i don't know the problem or solution
<DaSkreech> intelikey: you have a cramfs on your hard drive?
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  your logic is wrong. :P kde has samba 'client' features built in - to  have samba shares.. you need the samba server.
<halter73> intelikey: are you just trying to mount a hard drive
<halter73> srry matthew, thought it might help
<intelikey> halter73 thanks for looking.
<intelikey> DaSkreech all initrd.img's are cramfs  no ?
<mefisto__> Dr_willis: I'm actually trying to get zeroconf working. I don't need samba to do that, right?
<DaSkreech> When are you getting this?
<myrdos> does anyone know how to disable a laptop's touchpad?
<intelikey> halter73 that comes up each boot.
<matthew> halter73, no problem...except I got half-way through the instructions before I realized it...oh well, hope I can do this...
<myrdos> while still enabling the 'normal' mouse?
<intelikey> it slows the boot time and is an annoyance to see errors at boot time.
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  ive never figured out a way to make zeroconf do anything. I think its very much a 'work in progress'
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Boot up with a live Cd and mount the drive
<Dr_willis> mefisto__,  id say check the wiki/forums for zeroconf info
<DaSkreech> or fsck it
<halter73> intelikey: what filesystem are u using for your root partition
<hombero> myrdos: it outputs the same mangled_main() error
<myrdos> I'll try compiling it over here... hold on
<intelikey> DaSkreech ?   i'm running from the drive now.
<hombero> cool thanks =] 
<intelikey> halter73 ext2
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah I figured
<intelikey> ok i stopped lagging.
<intelikey> DaSkreech and ?
<DaSkreech> and I gave you the advice I just gave you
<halter73> intelikey: did you say you are running from the harddrive or the cd righ now?
<intelikey> i'm sorry but what can i do from the live cd that i cant do from the running system ?
<intelikey> halter73 hd
<DaSkreech> unmount the drive and run fsck on it?
<halter73> but it is just mounting to /root
<intelikey> DaSkreech i can remount ro and check it.   but it's clean.
<halter73> intelikey: try running sudo mount /dev/root
<DaSkreech> can you fsck the .imd ?
<DaSkreech> can you fsck the .img ?
<halter73> or have you already done so?
<intelikey> can you fsck cramfs ?
* Ash-Fox grabs kernel updates
<intelikey> halter73 yeah dev/root is mounted on /
<DaSkreech> I would assume if it is a fs you can check it in some way
<DaSkreech> well you can't for swap so maybe not
<intelikey> cram is readonly  i never saw any fsck util for it...
<Ash-Fox> By sending specially crafted packets, a remote attacker could exploit this to bypass firewall rules. <- Those exploits are so cool :P
<Dr_willis> Yea - fscking cramfs - seems ... odd...
<halter73> ok then the error message could be a resuld to trying to mount a partition already on "/" to "/root"
<myrdos> compiled for me, some of the stuff in there gave deprecation warnings
<myrdos> the command I used:
<myrdos> g++ test.cpp `allegro-config --libs`
<compilerwriter> yes halter73 I wanted to reinstall boinc
<halter73> intelikey: ok then the error message could be a resuld to trying to mount a partition already on "/" to "/root"
<myrdos> I had to make the main function return an int though
<myrdos> probably could have avoided that if I'd used gcc instead of g++
<intelikey> halter73 yeah  could be.   what do you sujest ?     rebuilding the initramfs.img ?
<halter73> intelikey: you could edit your /etc/fsatb file to stop your computer from incorrectly mounting the hard drive
<intelikey> halter73 that's before it ever sees /etc
<intelikey> notice the next to last line of text
<hombero> okay thank you for your work myrdos
<halter73> compilerwriter:  http://einstein.astro.gla.ac.uk/download/boinc/dl/boinc_5.4.11_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh
<myrdos> no problem, if you still can't get it, I recommend the allegro forums
<hombero> i tihnk i might need to just uninstall kdevelop and reinstall or something because it seems its a problem with kdevelop/mycompiler
<intelikey>  "   * INIT: version 2.86 booting
<hombero> although..
<myrdos> try it at the command line first
<matthew> ok, here I go...ran dpkg --reconfigure xorg...or something like that...restarting now!
<myrdos> then switch to kdevelop
<intelikey>   that's when the system loads init
<hombero> am i supposed to restart after installing allegro?
<myrdos> shouldn't have to
<bobdediego> guy, would Kubuntu 6.06 AMD64 run fine on an Dell XPS 400 with a Pentium D?
<myrdos> good luck, anyways
<halter73> intelikey: you could be right, my idea is just that, an idea
<myrdos> nice library once you get it working
<hombero> im wondeirng if i need to link something in or something
<hombero> ty
<myrdos> if you use the package, everything should be done for you
<pacman_> can anyone recommend a good .flac to .mp3 converter?
<intelikey> well fstab is accurate anyway.
<myrdos> it's only the source code that needs all kinds of tweaking
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I'd be looking ath the magic error
<halter73> intelikey: however the fact that the bootup is trying to mount "/root" before "/" could be a problem
<myrdos> hold on a sec...
<compilerwriter> ok thanks halter73
<chupie> ok, i'm trying to update java jre.. but when i goto install it doing apt-get install sun-java5-jre it says that the package is unavailable..
<halter73> compilerwriter: are you there
<bobdediego> guys, would Kubuntu 6.06 AMD64 run fine on an Dell XPS 400 with a Pentium D?, what do you think?
<pacman_> intelikey: your opinion is always welcome
<hombero> i used the package that was listed on adept
<halter73> bobdediego: yes, why not?
<bobdediego> ok, im about to wipe out mu actual kubuntu installation to try that one, thx halter73 :)
<intelikey> halter73 no in the initramfs the hard drive is mounted on /root then init is loaded and the system is checked and then fstab read and the same fs mounted on /root is then mounted on /      i know it sounds convoluted but that's how ubuntu does it.
<myrdos> yeah, that's the one
<hombero> well i think ive figured out the problem..
<dennister> intelikey: your cat command told me that yes, the usbfs for my scanner is multiply mounted; how do i reduce these multiple mounts?
<myrdos> ?
<hombero> for some reason both allegro 4.1 and 4.2 are installed
<myrdos> heh, it can't help
<halter73> intelikey: it seams you know more about it than i do, i was just trying to help
<hombero> going to try to see if that helps
<DaSkreech> thats upstart?
<pacman_> intelikey is the man (or woman)
<DaSkreech> or bot
<intelikey> dennister find what is mounting it.    and stop one of them.    alternatively you can use a startup script to just umount it and thus start from scratch.
<halter73> bobdediego: why not kubuntu 6.10?
* intelikey has dnugle not port.
<bobdediego> good question, maybe I should download that one
<pacman_> intelikey: no help? :(
<bobdediego> not sure yet
<dennister> how do i find out what is mounting it? (i certainly don't know how to use a startup script)
<halter73> bobdediego: I think it is much better, but it is just my opinion
<bobdediego> i had to stop the dual core feature on this installation
<intelikey> pacman_ i missed your Q sorry.  but no i never used flac  so i have no idea.
<bobdediego> the cpu usage was at 100%
<dennister> i know there is no fstab line anymore for this usbfs...where else could it be
<halter73> bobdediego: I have not done a kubuntu install on a dual core processor before so maybe ask someone who has
<DaSkreech> bobdediego: it's using it as SMP?
<halter73> bobdediego: the newer the version though, the more likely i figure the bug would be fixed?
<bobdediego> thx for your opinion halter73, i will do some more research in any case
<dennister> halter73: i have a dual core processor here
<halter73> dennister: does it work well on kubuntu 6.10
<compilerwriter> halter73 how exactly am I to install it?
<hombero> okay
<dennister> yes, i'm very pleased indeed
<halter73> compilerwriter: did you download it yet?
<bobdediego> what processor do you have dennister?
<hombero> i dragged the files that im trying to open into kdevelop over from a CD onto my desktop, but im getting that i dont have permission to access them when kdev want sto save or compile any ideas?
<compilerwriter> I tried to, but it said it is a binary file and saving it will do no good.
<dennister> amd 64 x2 3800+
<compilerwriter> Have it on my desktop now.
<bobdediego> I have an Intel Pentium D
<myrdos> it's still set to read only
<myrdos> cause it was copied from a CD
<halter73> the open up the konsole
<halter73> run cd Desktop
<myrdos> from the command line it's: chmod a+x myfiles
<myrdos> doh
<myrdos> I mean chmod a+rw myfiles
<halter73> then sudo sudo ./boinc_5.4.11_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh
<myrdos> probably an option by right-clicking on it to enable writing as well
<halter73> compilerwriter:
<halter73> <halter73> the open up the konsole
<halter73> [23:26]  <halter73> run cd Desktop
<hombero> okay thanks myr, can I put a folder name for myfiles and have it do the entire folder?
<halter73> compilerwriter: then sudo sudo ./boinc_5.4.11_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh
<myrdos> chmod a+rw *
<hombero> thank you
<myrdos> that would do all the files in a folder
<dennister> well i need to go start a download on another machine...then bedtime for me...will try to fix this multiply-mounted usbfs for my scanner tomorrow...night folks
<bobdediego> take care dennister
<hombero> take care
<halter73> ttyl dennister
<hombero> its still saying i dont have permission hmm
<compilerwriter> keith@Minuet:~/Desktop$ sudo sudo ./boinc*
<compilerwriter> Password:
<compilerwriter> sudo: ./boinc_5.4.11_i686-pc-linux-gnu.sh: command not found
<compilerwriter> keith@Minuet:~/Desktop$
<bobdediego> with sudo?
<intelikey> DaSkreech ok lets examine the "[17179594.072000]  cramfs: wrong magic "    do you have any idea what it's looking for ?
<myrdos> well, right-click on the icon for one of them, go to properties->permissions
<intelikey> what why or where  ?
<myrdos> what does it say?
<halter73> compilerwriter: whed you are in the Desktop directory after running "cd Desktop"
<compilerwriter> halter73 sudo gives me an error
<hombero> says Can read Can read Can read
<myrdos> switch to can read and modify
<bobdediego> its today wednesday?, OMG ive been sitting here too long :(
<halter73> ok you are in the Desktop already i think compilerwriter
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Magic number?
<hombero> ok thanks, do i have to do that for every file over and over though>
<DaSkreech> though that seems wrong
<compilerwriter> That is correct halter73
<myrdos> if chmod didn't work...
<DaSkreech>  My hard drive threw that error a day before it died
<halter73> then run "ls |grep boin
<halter73> compilerwriter: "ls |grep boin
<hombero> i think i know how to do it
<compilerwriter> ls | grep boinc
<hombero> i checked "apply to all folders and their subdirectories under this level" or something
<intelikey> well it's not likely that the initramfs.img is about to die.   and the hd has never had a bad block   and i've checked it several times.
<hombero> maybe that will apply it to all
<halter73> does this command output anything? compilerwriter
<myrdos> sounds good
<myrdos> It looks like you can select multiple files and right click to change all their permissions as well
<compilerwriter> yup it outputs that I have a file boinc_5.****
<intelikey> google shows sever people describing the same problem but i've not seen any answer yet...
<compilerwriter> Is there a way to apt-get boinc
<ubuntu> Hi, I'am going to install Kubuntu 6.06 Dapper Drake, Is there any way to tell gparted to mount 2 lvm partitions to /home and /usr, I want to keep my /home lvm partition cuz I have my data there
<hombero> okay it worked, myrdos, but now I get this error that is not allowing it to compile
<hombero>  -  /usr/lib/liballeg.a(xwin.o): In function `_xwin_private_set_window_defaults': undefined reference to `XpmCreatePixmapFromData'
<halter73> ok then run "sudo ./bion" then press [TAB]  and it should finish the statment the press ENTER compilerwriter
<myrdos> are you linking to the library?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: is the number significant?
<compilerwriter> sudo complains that the command is not found
<myrdos> I've never used Kdevelop, I just use Kate + terminal
<hombero> i dont know myr, all i did was install kdev, install the essentials, install allegro and then typed in some allegro code from a learning book
<halter73> if that doesn't work run "sudo sh bion" then press [TAB]  ... compilerwriter
<myrdos> OK, you definitely need to link to allegro
<ubuntu> Someone with knowledge about ubuntu, lvm and gparted ?
<halter73> in place of ./ write "sh" then a space [space] 
<halter73> in place of ./ write "sh" then a space [space]  compilerwriter
<myrdos> but cursed if I know how to do it in KDevelop
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Using the live CD?
<halter73> is it working compilerwriter
<hombero> alas i do not know either, be right back
<halter73> ubuntu: why not use 6.10
<compilerwriter> I think I have it installed now I have to get the client fired up and the gui fired up.
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: Yes, I am using LiveCD 6.06
<intelikey> DaSkreech the number preceeding the error message ?
<genii> Is anyone getting a weird half-blank screen during install on Feisty?
<matthew> man, that was hard...but I got
<ubuntu> halter73: I'am going to upgrade as soon as I install this one. :)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: FAIK the LiveCD isnt the way to go for Lvm. If you are installing get the alternate CD
<myrdos> Here's what I've googled: Run allegro-config --libs on the command line. That'll give you a list of things to add to KDevelop's linker settings.
<DaSkreech> intelikey:
<DaSkreech> yes
<matthew> 'er done...I reconfigured several times...now it's working again...better than before I think...I don't think that the installer installed the right driver/options
<halter73> why not install 6.10 and skip the frustration of upgrading, ubuntu
<intelikey> i wouldn't think so    it's just  a kernel timestamp
<ubuntu> DaSkreech:  alternate cd? Where do I obtain it?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Where did you get the LIve Cd?
<matthew> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<myrdos> This seems to be a good link also: http://www.allegro.cc/forums/thread/588758
<genii> The live cd and the install CD are now the same
<intelikey> DaSkreech ^ i wouldn't think so    it's just  a kernel timestamp
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: Downloaded at the {k,u}buntu website
<myrdos> and it's time for me to get some sleep. Take it easy :)
<ubuntu> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: That's the same place you get the alternate
<ubuntu> I kneew
<DaSkreech> ubuntu:  I assume this is for an install?
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: You are sure that it is possible to mount lvm partitions with the alternate cd, like in debian?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: So any idea waht the magic is?
<lexi_> hi @all. did anyone manage to bring iTunes to live via wine ? followed this recipe http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=itunes6 . didnt work for me.
<genii> Domo Arigato Mr Ubotu
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: The alternate is to install. Is this an install issue?
* genii snickers
<intelikey> hehhe there is another odd one on that subject.  http://gnowledge.org/pipermail/linuxers/Week-of-Mon-20030602/036528.html
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: Yes
<DaSkreech> lexi_: Why do you want itunes?
<compilerwriter> got a client and manager going now.  Have to reconnect.
<compilerwriter> Thanks.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: if you want to test you can install lvm on the Live CD
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: I want to install ubuntu but want the setup to install the /usr to an alredy existing /usr lvm partition. And mount /home to my alredy existing lvm home partition
<lexi_> as a client for the store. i know there are plenty alternatives for everything else ;)
<halter73> your welcome compilerwriter
<intelikey> DaSkreech i'm going to see if the new kernel patch helps and rebuild the initramfs.img  if it doesn't.     thanks for the ToD and effort.
<ubuntu> DaSkreech: There is alredy LVM on the livecd, The thing is that I can't manage gparted to mount my lvm parititons the way I want. It sees only the usual parititons
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: I would think that the alternate is the way to go. You many need to go to the advanced install (f6)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Oh really I've never gotten LVM to work on the live CD
<matthew> ok, this is a major pain in the butt
<matthew> I tried to play supertux w/ openGL enabled...and it crashed...
<ubuntu> DaSkreech:  Then I'll give the alternate cd expert/advanced install a try. Thanks for your help
<halter73> matthew: how did you install the ATI drivers?
<matthew> h/o
<matthew> halter73, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xor
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Cool :)
<matthew> -xorg
<genii> matthew Do you have some x300 - x800 series ATI?
<hombero> hey
<genii> Because I have a page bookmarked here for special driver install on those
<matthew> halter73, used the ati driver, with no kernel frame buffering, 65536 of RAM, stuff like that
<matthew> genii, I have a rage 128 pro
<hombero> Myr are you still here?
<genii> matthew Ah OK... I used to have a PCI one. I eventually had to use the vesa driver, the xorg driver kept crashing it
<halter73> i wish, i could help more but i use nvidia cards
<matthew> genii, ok...why does the ati crash so often?
<genii> matthew mainly because ATI provides little info to developers for drivers so much is done by reverse-engineering
<matthew> genii, ah yes, I remember reading that now
<hombero> anyone fammiliar with kdevelop here?
<solid_liq> hombero: try #kde-devel
<AngryElf> hey all when I launch amarok I get "failed to open device" then it quits......I see nothing but the splash screen
<halter73> AngryElf: not to stat the obvious but have you reinstalled amarok
<AngryElf> I did dpkg-reconfigure amarok
<hombero> thank you solid
<genii> matthew I'll give you the link to that ATI driver install page .. you may want to try the alternate driver listed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190133
<halter73> AngryElf: why not just use adept
<matthew> genii, will it work for the rage-class card? seems like all the drivers out there are for the Radeon and up cards
<halter73> AngryElf: anyway if reinstalling doesint work run amarok from the command line and post the output
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there a website to read the manual entries to programs/commands in linux?
<AngryElf> it's something to do with mysql
<genii> matthew Well, I figure it's worth a try. You can always revert the driver by editing the xorg.conf file after if it's no good
<matthew> ok, go for it...
<halter73> AngryElf: to my knowledge amarok does not require MySQL, Do you have any more info
<genii-away> I need to make a coffee run...back in 10
<hombero> not finding any help with kdevelop in #kde-devel or #kdevelop
<dettoaltrimenti_> how do I make certain programs run during starup? is there some kind of tutorial online describing how?
<AngryElf> yea, i set it to use mysql :) which is why it's got something to do with it ;)
<AngryElf> i got it working -- however, the fact that it didn't like my mysql Settings should not prevent it from opening altogether
<halter73> AngryElf: what do you us MySQL for?
<AngryElf> more than one computer hitting my one DB
<halter73> AngryElf: And I realized that libmysqlclient15off is required
<halter73> Angry
<halter73> AngryElf: however i'm sure you have that if you have the entire database
<halter73> AngryElf: Has it worked w/ MySQL previously
<AngryElf> like I said, it's working now -- i had the host ip wrong
<AngryElf> my point now is that *that* shouldn't prevent mysql from opening
<halter73> o, ok i missed that, my bad
<AngryElf> that smells like a bug
<halter73> submit it to bugzilla or it equivilant
<matthew> genii-away, ok, I tried that...didn't work...bummer, huh? How's the coffee?
<matthew> genii, ok, I tried that...didn't work...bummer, huh? How's the coffee?
<genii> I *JUST* returned :) Coffee is strong and good
<matthew> genii, yuck...but that's just me...
<matthew> genii, I like SWM's...Single White Mochas
<matthew> genii, with whipped cream...
<matthew> mmmm
<genii> matthew I set up a rage 128 AIW before... had to use the vesa driver eventually, unfortunately
<matthew> genii, I'm now using the ati driver, but if I run into problems, that's where I'll go as well.
<genii> Is your GL library up-to-date?
<matthew> genii, how can I tell
<matthew> ?
<genii> Looking into that right now
<matthew> genii, thanks for being such a huge help to me.
<DaSkreech> Why isn't there an ubuntu-games ?
<genii> matthew libgl1-mesa seems to be the library
<matthew> genii, sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa?
<genii> yeah I'd try that
<matthew> ok, here we go
<DaSkreech> Tribal trouvles has an Ubuntu fix :-)
<matthew> libgl1-mesa-glx is already the newest version.
<genii> There also seem to be a lot of other things gl-related from the results of apt-cache search opengl|more
<matthew> genii, any other ideas?
<genii> give me a minute, I need to go look at my other machine here...this is a windoze box :)
<genii> perhaps libgl1-mesa-dri
<matthew> libgl1-mesa-dri is already the newest version.
<hombero> what is the "commit"?
<genii> and libgl1-mesa-swrast
<genii> libglu1-mesa perhaps
<matthew> genii, ooh, that did something, I'm being prompted to install 53.1 MB of stuff...I think I'll do it...
<Ash-Fox> !soundcards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soundcards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Weird the bot should know SOMEthing about soundcards
<hombero> !sound cards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound cards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> matthew If those libraries I mentioned get updated and still no-go I'm outta ideas
<hombero> !audio cards
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio cards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hombero> meh
<matthew> ok...
<matthew> genii, once those 50 megs of libs d/l, I'll do that last one...and then...use the fglrx driver?
<genii> Well I'd try the ATI driver first
<genii> Also I just found another library that maybe needs updating libgl1-mesa-glide3
<genii> A lot of hardware GL stuff needs glide drivers
<matthew> genii, ok, gonna restart the ol' xserver...
<genii> matthew OK good luck :)
<matthew> genii, hmm, restarted, xserver wouldn't load, ran the dpkg thing, ati, no buffer, 64k RAM, etc, back up...testing the opengl right now...
<genii> OK
<genii> matthew at the command-line what does "glxinfo | grep render" produce?
<matthew> genii, darn, I really screwed something up. I now longer have access to screensavers, The diagnostics is: /usr/lib/libglide3.so.3: undefined symbol: _LINE_
<matthew> ok, h/o
<matthew> genii, I get the following: glxinfo: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libglide3.so.3: undefined symbol: __LINE__
<matthew> I really screwed something up, huh?
<genii> bah, some kernel version mismatch it seems
<matthew> I'm using the 2.6.17-10-generic version.
<matthew> genii, wow, I'm in way over my head...what do I do?
<genii> No worries :)
<matthew> gonna talk me though it?
<matthew> through
<genii> matthew Just revert the xorg.conf file to use the ATI driver (or vesa if you prefer) as before, and do the dpkg-reconfigure for X
<matthew> ok...h/o
<genii> Since the glide3 drivers seem to be the prob right here, do an ap-get remove --purge libgl1-mesa-glide3
<bgsteffens> i just bought a new hard drive. how can i access it in kubuntu edgy (preferably thru conqueror)
<matthew> purging now...
<genii> matthew OK good
<genii> bgsteffens How will it be physically installed? Slave on same cable as existing harddrive?
<bgsteffens> genii yep, already hooked it up
<genii> bgsteffens OK, is your normal master drive hda or hdc ?
<bgsteffens> hda
<Ash-Fox> I'd like to set the order of three soundcards. The method I've found requires that I set in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base, options module-name index=<number for sound device>, unfortunately. I have two soundcards that use the same module (snd_usb_audio), unfortunately as they are USB devices, I can plug them into any port -- so I can't really rely on which port they're plugged into. "asoundconf list" does however name one "Headset" and the other
<genii> bgsteffens OK, so it will be then hdb. You need to partition it first, then format it. after that you can mount it.
<bgsteffens> thanks
<matthew> genii, apt is telling me that there is a veritable plethora of packages that are no longer needed...I'll post it to paste-bin...
<genii> bgsteffens since I am a command-line guy I would do: fdisk /dev/hdb ...set it up...then mke2fs /dev/hdb1 then make a dir like /mnt/drive2  then put an fstab entry for it
<genii> matthew OK
<matthew> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> matthew Don't worry much, they are all sub-dependencies of that main glide3 package
<matthew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36948/
<matthew> I don't think so...
<matthew> not kpager and ksig and ktuberlings...
<genii> Whoa hangon, I just have that page up now
<genii> WTF?
<matthew> seriously
<genii> 1 minute
<matthew> ok
<matthew> not panicking
<matthew> lol
<matthew> I think I'll put in 'n', not 'Y'
<matthew> lol
<genii> Yeah good idea
<rpv> hi all
<matthew> so...ideas?
<genii> It should *NOT* be wanting to remove all that kde stuff
<matthew> yeah, i should think not!
<genii> try without the --purge
<drewdropin> hey room ~~~~~~~~~~!!!
<drewdropin> I'm so glad I got on....
<matthew> genii, same thing
<genii> matthew OK give me a minute to cogitate :)
<matthew> ok...here's some light reading...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36949/
<drewdropin> It's been sooooooooooo hard getting ANY chat to work!!!!
<matthew> drewdropin, this ubuntu-specific chat...
<matthew> just so you know
<genii> Did it give you any compile or install messages when libgl1-mesa-glide3 was installed?
<matthew> genii, nope, nothing...
<matthew> just that it wanted to install a bunch of libs and remove some libs...
<matthew> I was kind of sketch about it...oh well, I can always reinstall...got my /home partition on a different drive...
<drewdropin> thanks matthew....
<genii> brb--researching
<drewdropin> I'm using ubuntu
<matthew> genii, thanks for stickin' with it!
<matthew> drewdropin, that's very cool...
<drewdropin> kubuntu is what again???
<genii> matthew please do an apt-get check
<drewdropin> how do I get onto freenode or regular ubuntu chat???
<matthew> drewdropin, kubuntu is ubuntu with the KDE desktop manager
<genii> dewdropin It's the KDE version of ubuntu as opposed to the GNOME version
<matthew> drewdropin, /join #ubuntu
<matthew> Reading package lists... Done
<matthew> Building dependency tree
<matthew> Reading state information... Done
<drewdropin> what's the differance???
<matthew> drewdropin, the interface...the Graphical User Interface
<matthew> drewdropin, the desktop
<DaSkreech> drewdropin: one uses KDE
<drewdropin> is the desktop not like windows???
<matthew> drewdropin, KDE is full of eyecandy, while GNOME just gets 'er done
<genii> The KDE desktop looks more like a Windows desktop basically
<drewdropin> in kde that is
<drewdropin> really
<Jucato> correction: KDE can be full of eyecandy, and yet get the job done
<matthew> genii, Reading package lists... Done
<matthew> Building dependency tree
<matthew> Reading state information... Done
<drewdropin> so Kubuntu is even better....
<matthew> drewdropin, For some people it is better...
<matthew> especially those with higher end machines
<genii> matthew this should check your system integrity and give some report
<drewdropin> like which is better coke or pepsi?
<matthew> although I'm using kubuntu on  a 933Mhz box w/ 512MB RAM
<matthew> genii, should I pipe the output to a file or to /dev/dsp?
<matthew> or something like that?
<drewdropin> I'm using just about the same....
<genii> matthew to a file and pastebin would be handy :)
<matthew> I do that with "sudo apt-get check > /home/matthew/file.txt" , right?
<genii> yeah that works
<DaSkreech> drewdropin: use both and decide
<genii> you may need to alter permissions on it if yer trying to view it as the regular user
<matthew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36950/
<genii> or ownership rather than permissions
<genii> matthew OK brb
<genii> Hmm, no glaring errors it seems
<matthew> no confirmation of anything either...
<matthew> genii, running out of ideas?
<genii> apt-cache unmet libgl1-mesa-glide3
<genii> Will say what deps it can't find or are messedup hopefully
<matthew> ok...whoa...h/o
* genii holds on
<matthew> genii, ok, here it comes...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36952/
<genii> OK
<matthew> I would agree with that!
<dettoaltrimenti_> kubuntu makes me stand up straight- there are these gears in konqueror that you can't see if you're looking directly at the monitor, but if you tilt it up or down (a laptop monitor), you can see them
<dettoaltrimenti_> makes me sit up straight, rather
<DaSkreech> rsi_break does the same thing :)
<genii> Whats weird is dep checking doesn't show any unresolved dependencies
<matthew> ah, the beauty of linux...even n00bs can royally screw it up...lol at myself...
<genii> scouring for X specific stuff... looks like most of it is OO related...dictionaries etc
<matthew> yeah...but seems like it wanted to remove a bunch more than that...kwallet, etc...
<genii> matthew Are you using xfce4 ?
<matthew> genii, nope, kde 3.5.5
<genii> bizarre
<matthew> with qt 3.3.6
<genii> still scouring ...brb
<zahnza> hello, i am having some problems with my wirless card and was wondering if anyone could help
<matthew> genii, take as long as you want. I'll be up all night long...
<genii> heh
<zahnza> anyone?
<genii> There are so many unresolved dependencies (many of them seem non-crucial) ... I would try an apt-get update to see if it can be resolved automatically
<matthew> okey doke...brb
<matthew> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<genii> Oddly enough there is nothing in the entire mess which indicates some deficiencies in the X system LOL
<matthew> how ironic
<matthew> It looks the same to me...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36953/
<genii> OK checking it BRB
<genii> No it definitely is a shorter list
<genii> What remains is almost exclusively mozilla and OO stuff now
<zahnza> the card i have is an awll3026 and it works fine when i am close to the router but when i go to another room i can't connect, the computer can see the accespoint fine, but hangs when it tries to connect, i know that it's no out of the range for the card because it workd fine on the same machine running windows
<matthew> zahnza, do you have many christmas ornaments up?
<zahnza> access point*
<zahnza> none
<genii> matthew OK, right now what X driver are you using? The ATI one?
<zahnza> no that big of a fan of christmas
<zahnza> not*
<matthew> zahnza, christmas ornaments degrade wireless signals.
<zahnza> yeah, im sure
<zahnza> because they creater their own signal, its a plot by the gov. to control our minds
<matthew> genii, yes, the ati one
<matthew> zahnza, I'm not kidding.
<genii> OK, try the glinfo command again
<zahnza> basically what i am asking is if there is anyway to boost the signal strength
<zahnza> on the card itself
<genii> zahnza Get an antenna with a Db booster
<matthew> genii, glinfo? I've never tried that before. Anyways, it comes back with: bash: glinfo: command not found
<zahnza> well i shouldnt need one because it works with windows
<matthew> zahnza, then use windows
<zahnza> so what ever the problem is, its on the linux side
<genii> OK it maybe the other command lemme look it up again
<matthew> zahnza, ok, I'm sorry. my bad.
<matthew> genii, ok
<zahnza> you're a really great help thanks
<genii> matthew sorry glxinfo (forgot the x)
<DaSkreech> zahnza: Is that sarcasm?
<matthew> glxinfo: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libglide3.so.3: undefined symbol: __LINE__
<genii> bah same crap
<zahnza> no, i really appreciate the level of maturity and help i am recieving
<genii> matthew OK gimme a few minutes gonna research that lib a bit
<matthew> zahnza, the reason you haven't gotten help is cause nobody knows, or they're helping someone else
<matthew> genii, thanks so much!
<zahnza> that's fine, but that does not mean you have to be an ass
<genii> I got nothing better to do atm :)
<matthew> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<matthew> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<matthew> !attitude
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<zahnza> sorry
<matthew> no prob
<zahnza> that doesnt many you have to be rude
<matthew> I get like that too...as you witnessed
<matthew> genii, good to know that I rank above nothing, but below something...lol
<DaSkreech> zahnza: What's the problem?
<zahnza> i have a wireless card (awll3026) and it works fine when i am close to the router but when i go to another room i can't connect, the computer can see the accespoint fine, but hangs when it tries to connect, i know that it's no out of the range for the card because it workd fine on the same machine running windows
<Hoso001> Is it possible to emulate a recent version of itunes ?
<genii> matthew try apt-get install libglide3-dev then re-run the glxinfo
<DaSkreech> Hoso001: install amarok
<Hoso001> I need to place some DRM protected music
<matthew> it sets libglide up, but I found this in the middle: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<DaSkreech> did you read !wireless ?
<DaSkreech> Hoso001: Ah then you need to install itunes I'd suspect
<zahnza> not yet
<matthew> genii, and I get the same old undefined symbol garbage...oh well...
<DaSkreech> !wireless | zahnza
<ubotu> zahnza: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genii> zahnza There may be some smtp command you can run to boost your cards signal strength but offhand I wouldn't know it. You may want to google for smtp plus chipset or similar
<zahnza> alright
<DaSkreech> They hsould have list of known cards with issues and possible workarounds
<genii> matthew The lock thing means 2 prrocesses are trying to run apt
<matthew> hmm, I don't have anything else up that's using apt...only apt-get.
<MukiEX> I made a simple shell script, but KDE only sees it as a plain text document.
<genii> Do you perhaps have aptitude or similar open in X?
<MukiEX> Is there a way to make it double-clickable?
<matthew> no sir
<genii> sNtp not smtp sorry
<matthew> I've got Xchat, SwiftFox, Skype, and the CLI
<notech> MukiEX: did you make it executable?
<matthew> running atm
<MukiEX> notech : yes
<MukiEX> I renamed it .sh , but KDE just shows at as a shell script with contents of a Plain Text Document
<genii> matthew and still same glxinfo "symbol not found" or similar?
<matthew> glxinfo: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libglide3.so.3: undefined symbol: __LINE__
<genii> matthew OK more research needed :) afk
<notech> MukiEX: what's the first line in it?
<matthew> again...lol
<matthew> anything I can do?
<MukiEX> echo "Making Directories"
<MukiEX> It's all commands, and it was made entirely in nano
<notech> MukiEX: the first line of a bassh script must start #!/bin/sh
<genii> looks like yer not the only one with this prob..eg: http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/showflat.php/Cat/0/Number/625895/an/0/page/2
<MukiEX> notech : Is there a way to make it open an xterm window and run its commands from it?
<MukiEX> *run all subsequent commands from it
<MukiEX> *in it
<notech> MukiEX: dunno, might ask in #bash
<MukiEX> Thanks, notech =3
<Jucato> MukiEX: in Konqueror, right-click on the file, select Properties, in the Permissions tab, is [ ]  Executable enabled/checked?
<matthew> genii, yeah, but unlike him, I've got someone to help me...I hate it when nobody responds on forums...
<MukiEX> Jucato : Yes, but notech already solved my issue =3
<Jucato> ok
<genii> heh
<matthew> aw, c'mon, I know your blushing, lol
<matthew> you're
<matthew> so, anyway, any luck?
<genii> Looks like a known bug: http://lists.debian.org/debian-x/2005/09/msg00492.html
<DaSkreech> Keyhole?
<genii> Something to do with xlibmesa-dri apparently
<matthew> so, what can I do? apt-get remoce xlibmesa-dri?
<matthew> or --purge?
<genii> 1 minute
<matthew> okey doke
<genii> ubuntu version of these libraries seem tied in to libosmesa6-dev
<matthew> would that make a difference since I'm using kubuntu?
<genii> interestingly apt-cache search xlibmesa returns openoffice packages LOL
<matthew> hmmm, weird
* genii wonders if the unresolved OO packages are starting to make some sense
<shinobi2> anyone got a guide to open up a mac opticial mouse?
<shinobi2> i don't see screws
<matthew> genii, seems like it...
<genii> Well perhaps try to install that package and see if it's already on etc
<matthew> shinobi2, try using a flat-head screwdriver to wedge into the gap on the side and rotate...not absolutely sure though
<genii> I'm pretty sure by now that the gl probs are tied in with the mesa system
<matthew> genii, E: Couldn't find package xlibmesa
<matthew> oh wait
<genii> libosmesa6-dev
<matthew> h/o
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses OO.o?
* genii holds on!
<genii> DaSkreech Yes,
<DaSkreech> Can I put a list of sheets in the side bar for OO calc?
<genii> both windoze and linux versions
<matthew> I want you to check this out first, ok?
<rizal_> my laptop can't produce sounds, what should I do?
<DaSkreech> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<genii> DaSkreech Sorry, dunno :(
<genii> matthew More pastebin?
<matthew> genii, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36955/
<matthew> oh yeah, more pastebin
<genii-pastebin> :)
<matthew> hope you're not on a dial-up connection
<matthew> lol
<genii-pastebin> nah
<genii-pastebin> oc3
<DaSkreech> Blast
<matthew> 10Mbps Cable here
<rizal_> I'm using Kubuntu, is it the same with ubuntu?
<matthew> moderately slow compared to the rest of the world...except Africa
<DaSkreech> matthew: Afrika :)
<genii-pastebin> matthew OK, looks like this one may resolve the libgl1-mesa-glide3 stuff
<Jucato> !kubuntu | rizal_
<ubotu> rizal_: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<matthew> ok, I'm going for it
<rizal_> thanks
<rizal_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<matthew> If this works, I will wax your car for a year!
<matthew> lol
<matthew> and possibly bear your children
<genii-pastebin> Well, my bicycle LOL
<matthew> rofl
<genii-pastebin> matthew we still need to see about resloving the gl crash etc
<matthew> bitchin', looks like it worked...nother pastebin coming your way!
<matthew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36956/
<genii-pastebin> OK cool. Now try with the ATI driver the program that was crashing the GL system earlier and lemme know how it goes :)
<matthew> genii-pastebin, I just did glxgears, and it worked for a little while, then the gears look like they were caught on something (I know, I know) and got this message in the CLI: X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<matthew> vesa?
<genii-pastebin> vesa is last resort but may eventually be the solution
<matthew> or a reinstall of edgy...
<matthew> that's kinda like a "Final Solution"
<genii-pastebin> Weird that it worked for a bit then crashed
<matthew> works for a little over 3 seconds...
<Adlai> I've got a fresh kubuntu install and I can't figure out DRI with a radeon x1400
<matthew> jsyk
<Adlai> does anyone have a link to that?
<matthew> Adlai, DRI?
<genii-pastebin> adlai 1 minute, yes
<Adlai> thanks
<Adlai> matthew, direct rendering infrastructure
<Adlai> hardware rendering
<matthew> ah, no help there!
<genii-pastebin> adlai http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190133
<laalitha> hi I am new to kubuntu and I nee some help
<matthew> Adlai, genii-pastebin is the man!
<Adlai> thanks a million
<revolutionstudio> anyone here ever use truecrypt?
<laalitha> how do I install firefox
<genii> heh forgot about the nick LOL
<genii> laalitha apt-get install firefox
<laalitha> thanks
<matthew> lol
<genii> laalitha you may want to use sudo before the apt-get part
<matthew> laalitha, sudo apt-get install firefox-bin?
<matthew> never mind, just do whatever genii tells you...lol
<laalitha> when I try to remove some programs from add/remove it closes down suddenly
<laalitha> why is that
<revolutionstudio> need to know how to email an encrypted file that was made with truecrypt
<genii> matthew OK, my next step is to try the other driver from before...you will need to do the reconfigure etc etc
<matthew> which driver? the fglrx one?
<genii> laalitha what is the user name you are logged on as?
<laalitha> laalitha
<genii> matthew Yup
<laalitha> why?
<matthew> alrighty, brb
<genii> laalitha when you run the add-remove program does it ask you for a password?
<laalitha> no
<laalitha> it  just opens
<Adlai> what's better, adept or synaptic (I know there will be opinions on either side...)
<genii> laalitha Reason I asked is because some ppl try to run as root, it causes probs
<matthew> genii, hmm, got this error: debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<laalitha> genii firefox is missing i
<genii> laalitha Perhaps try from the program Adept or Aptitude instead
<laalitha> ok
<Adlai> I'm used to doing commandline installs
<genii> laalitha OK 1 minute I need to look the exact name
<matthew> genii, I think it's firefox-bin
<laalitha> I typed firefox-bin didnot work
<genii> I think it's mozilla-firefox
<laalitha> ok 1 min
<Adlai> why don't you just apt-cache search firefox
<genii> laalitha When I do apt-cache search it spits back just "firefox". Have you dona ap-get update   yet?
<laalitha> no
<laalitha> i didn't know that
<Adlai> alright, my problem is that the composite extension is enabled, disabling direct rendering, but the composite extension isn't even specified in xorg.conf
<genii> matthew Weird, it's saying again 2 progs are tryin to use apt-get
<genii> matthew ps ax|grep apt
<laalitha> doing it now
<Adlai> never mind, found it online
<matthew> genii,
<matthew>  4127 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/apt-index-watcher watch --syslog
<matthew>  8656 pts/2    R+     0:00 grep apt
<matthew> genii, killall apt-index-watcher?
<genii> matthew Ah OK, it's doing an automatic look for possible program updates etc
<chupie> question.. mounting a windows network share.. how do i?
<chupie> i have samba installed
<matthew> that's weird...
<laalitha> ok genii firefox is installing thanks
<chupie> but.. smbmount doesn't work...?
<genii> laalitha Good :) Gl;ad to help
<laalitha> one more thing I cannot get online using my lan
<matthew> I just did an apt-get update...
<matthew> that's prob what that's all about...
<earl_> can anyone recommend a good batch mp3 tagging program?
<earl_> i've been told to use cowbell, but i seem to be having trouble with it
<laalitha> it's detected and is in the network devices as enabled
<RoKFiT> easytag
<genii> matthew It's a cron thing where it just checks periodically
<matthew> ah...ok, how long will it take?
<earl_> can easytag get tags off the internet?
<genii> only a minute or two normally
<matthew> I probably don't want to interrupt it, huh?
<earl_> i.e. - i don't want to do it myself
<RoKFiT> i'm not sure, but i do not think so, but again i'm not sure
<earl_> bah
<RoKFiT> possibly though
<RoKFiT> i would check
<RoKFiT> its a good program
<earl_> k
<genii> You should see on the desktop after a green dot or whatever on bottom right where it says "system is up to date" or whatever when you hover on it after
<earl_> cowbell seems good too, it just doesn't seem to like that my music is on a FAT partition
<matthew> ok, I'll wait...
<matthew> I wish the superkaramba icon didn't look so much like the adept notifier icon...but that's just me...
<genii> matthew I think I would recommend a reboot if it still hangs with the lockfile msgs
<matthew> after it gets done with the look-around?
<genii> matthew Yes. It may have hung without removing the lockfile if an ap-get etc was terminated early
<matthew> ok, here goes nothing...
<genii> I'll be around still :)
<laalitha> genii can you tell me a good network manager
<laalitha> which will handle both lan and wlan
<laalitha> connections
<rizal_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<genii> laalitha Mostly I use more diagnostic stuff like nmap
<genii> laalitha but you may find it suitable
<laalitha> I'll try that
<genii> knmap is the KDE package for it
<matthew> k, I'm back up...
<matthew> gonna try the reconfig now...
<genii> matthew wb :) OK, with the alternate driver right?
<matthew> oh, and for as long as I could see, my cpu was pegged 100%. What's that all about? You know what? Never mind. Lets get this done first. lol
<genii> fglrx
<xsacha> http://www.google.com/trends?q=beryl%2C+kubuntu  lol
<genii> 100% cpu looks like some memory leak
<chupie> ok, well fixed the smb prob.. ok.. now another question.. lol, how could i make it so my network drives are mounting when i boot?
<xsacha> looks like an infinite loop :O
<matthew> ok, restarting xserver...hold onto your boots
<genii> chupie you can add a fstab entry with filesystem type as smbfs
<chupie> kk.. well i noticed when i mounted them just a second ago.. even tho i did have the password option.. it asked me again for the password
<genii> chupie If you don't mind some insecurity you could purposely set the passwords to be null
<chupie> yeah, i was just thinking about doing that
* genii holds onto his boots
<Adlai> glxinfo gets me "unable to open display (null)", anyone know?
<genii> eg: smbpasswd -n username
<xsacha> Adlai: DISPLAY=:0.0 glxinfo
<genii> adlai no X server window it can use
<Adlai> connection refused by server
<genii> adlai is this a remote X session?
<Adlai> no
<Adlai> it's a fairly fresh local install
<genii> adlai try sudo before the command then
<Adlai> I'm root
<xsacha> ahhh
<xsacha> dont run it as root
<genii> It should not let you have an X session as root by default
<xsacha> run it as user you logged in with
<genii> unless you messed with the xdm
<Adlai> mmkay
<Adlai> weird
<Adlai> works fine that way on gentoo
<matthew> genii, ok, I rebooted with the fglrx drivers...it froze, so I restarted, and then reconfigged to use the ati driver...
<matthew> fglrx is just not working...
<genii> matthew Well, it is the driver for the later series so I thought it likely wouldn't but good to try anyways
<Adlai> matthew, what have you done so far?
<genii> matthew What slot is the rage128?
<xsacha> a rage128?
<matthew> genii, agp
<xsacha> with fglrx drivers :S
<laalitha> genii knmap is not available in apt-get
<genii> laalitha Are you using kubuntu or regular ubuntu?
<matthew> xsacha, I know, I know
<xsacha> use r128 driver for rage128? unless there is some really ancient ati driver that supports rage128 :S the lowest on proprietary ati supported list is 8500
<genii> matthew Found some stuff relating to this and version-specific stuff of Xorg and this card
<Adlai> anyone know why desktop switching would be very very slow?
<Adlai> it takes forever to switch, and then takes even longer to draw the window decorations
<laalitha> kubuntu
<Adlai> this is a fairly fresh install
<DaveQB> Adlai  out of memory...using swap
<laalitha> I downloaded the tar file knmap 2-1
<Adlai> ...I have a gig of memory
<DaveQB> Adlai check you memory and swap usage
<Adlai> would it really be using that much?
<DaveQB> oh
<DaveQB> something might be eating it all up
<Adlai> yeah it's not even close
<genii> laalitha Hmm OK. Apt-cache search knmap on my box shows it available. You may need to expand your /etc/apt/sources.list to include more repositories
<Adlai> I have over half a gig left unused, and no swap being used
<DaveQB> Adlai that is odd then
<laalitha> how do I do that
<Adlai> I know
<genii> matthew The url for this info (bsd specific but applicable) http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-multimedia/2005-May/002111.html
<Adlai> I enabled direct rendering, and did the Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" in xorg.conf, which is supposed to fix a slow 2D system
<matthew> laalitha, genii, how would I use the r128 driver? I found a site that purported to tell me how to do it...but I ended up with a dead xserver.
<DaveQB> i have never had to do that...I cant think of what else to try off the top off my head
<matthew> checking the url now, genii
<genii> laalitha To include all available repositories, open up that file in kwrite or nano etc and remove the # from before all the lines starting with word "deb"
<laalitha> ok
<genii> laalitha then do an apt-get update   then do an ap-cache search knmap and see if it appears
<Adlai> any idea about slow desktop switch and redraw of window decorations?
<matthew> brb
<genii> matthew Basically the 6.8.2 X distro has no 3D for rage128 is the gist
<laalitha> what r all these packages that install when I do an apt-get update
<HymnToLife> laalitha, nothing installs when you run apt-get update
<genii> laalitha the apt-get update is getting all the lists of available packages you will be able to install
<HymnToLife> apt-get jus download the list of installable packages
<laalitha> ok thanks
<laalitha> I got a lot to learn
<laalitha> ok knmap is installing
<laalitha> thanks genii
<kokje> any plans of porting OOo 2.1 to dapper ?
<genii> laalitha No probs
<RoKFiT> does anyone know when 64bit users will see the flash plugin?
<ikirt> there isn't one
<ikirt> use 32 bit
<HymnToLife> RoKFiT, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ikirt> and get flash9 beta
<RoKFiT> on fedora i was having some problems with firefox closing lost with the 32bit version of the plugin
<ikirt> i just had the same issue @ work with fc6 64bit
<ikirt> i have to install 32bit ff and install flash9 beta plugin
<RoKFiT> and it fixed?
<zahnza> i have a wireless card (awll3026) and it works fine when i am close to the router but when i go to another room i can't connect, the computer can see the accespoint fine, but hangs when it tries to connect, i know that it's no out of the range for the card because it workd fine on the same machine running windows
<ikirt> yup
<zahnza> anyone here have any ideas?
<ikirt> watched youtube quite a bit last night
<RoKFiT> i'll give it a try
<RoKFiT> where did you get the beta from
<matthew> genii, ok, I ate some sweet and sour pork and read the page...I'm downloading the r128.tgz now...
<ikirt> one sec let me see if i can find it
<HymnToLife> RoKFiT, http://labs.adobe.com/
<RoKFiT> are you using 32bit firefox?
<zahnza> i have check all of the wifi docs on the ubuntu website with no luck
<laalitha> genii I am getting this "Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166"
<genii> matthew give me some time to look at the docs
<laalitha> I launched by typing knmap on the prompt
<genii> laalitha For nmap??
<laalitha> yeah
<laalitha> here's the whole error
<genii> laalitha Try opeing it from inside KDE instead, it should now be there
<ikirt> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer9/
<matthew> okey doke...
<ikirt> yes 32bit firefox
<RoKFiT> oh you do
<RoKFiT> see i want to use 64, because 32 kept closing with flash player
<ikirt> there isn't a flash player for 64bit firefox
<laalitha> ok it works fine
<zahnza> does anyone know if there is a command or graphic utility that would allow me to boost the signal stength of the card?
<genii> matthew I think that may be a bsd-specific hack so don't install anything until I figure it out first LOL
<Adlai> RoKFiT, check out the flashblock plugin for firefox
<RoKFiT> how and where
<ikirt> flashblock ?
<Adlai> addons.mozilla.org
<chupie> well back with another question.. what is a way to burn dvd videos?
<ikirt> he's trying to get flash to work
<Adlai> it uses javascript to prevent firefox from loading flash unless you tell it to
<Adlai> fixed a problem I had where some websites would force tons of flash to open and bog down firefox
<ikirt> first he needs to get the proper flash plugin installed
<Adlai> but yes, RoKFiT, you won't get flash working with 64-bit firefox
<RoKFiT> oh
<RoKFiT> so remove firefox and install 32bit?
<Adlai> you want firefox-bin
<ikirt> yes
<RoKFiT> what is firefox-bin
<ikirt> download it from their site
<ikirt> just 32bit version
<genii> laalitha :)
<matthew> genii, not gonna do anything I don't understand that I don't clear with you first...
<zahnza> anyone have a suggestion?
<matthew> genii, besides, the .tgz file isn't downloading...
<genii> matthew I'm looking for a debian-specific fix
<RoKFiT> Adlai: do you know when a 64bit version of the plugin will be available?
<matthew> sweet!
<matthew> I can't believe how much "work" this has turned into...
<matthew> lol, like the name change!
<laalitha> genii how do I manage my lan and wlan with knmap? It seems like a port scanning software.
<Adlai> RoKFiT, nope
<zahnza> does anyone here even care about trying to help?
<Adlai> don't think anyone does
<zahnza> \
<Adlai> don't worry about it though, 64-bit ff isn't all that faster anyway
<RoKFiT> someone told me about june before when vista comes out
<RoKFiT> okay how do i install 32bit firefox
<matthew> nope, coming out in January;  I work for a Computer Building/Repair shop
<RoKFiT> from adept_manager?
<acatalan> I have two users, one the sound works, kmix says its using ALSA.  the user where the sound doesnt work, the kmix hardware link says its using ALSAOSS.  where is this damn setting?
<matthew> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<acatalan> heh, sure.
<matthew> I get your frustration though
<matthew> I've been trying to enable 3d acceleration for my "ancient" video card for the last 6 hours or so.
<matthew> I've had to rebuild my xserver about 10 times...
<RoKFiT> i believe you need drivers
<genii-researchin> matthew I found some stuff but it ain't for the faint of heart
<matthew> I'll take it!
<genii> matthew http://www.reades.com/radeon.html
<matthew> genii, do you understand the steps involved?
<genii> Well it's pretty straight-forward but involves some compiling which a lot of ppl don't normally need to be doing
<laalitha> zahnza I from my experience there's no sw to boost the signal strength
<matthew> genii, I know how to compile.
<matthew> more or less
<matthew> compiled the kernel a couple of times...
<genii> matthew The problem is that the r128 drivers which have good 3D support are basically embedded within the GATOS stuff which is tv-card support.
<matthew> GATOS? is that another distro?
<genii> matthew no, gatos is a set of drivers and applications which let you use the TV functions for instance of all-in-wonder cards
<RoKFiT> what was that plugin i just installed?  flashbox
<RoKFiT> what is that
<Adlai> RoKFiT, flashblock
<laalitha> %c4 <zahnza> you might want to check your driver for the card
<RoKFiT> flashblock, what is that
<matthew> genii, oh. so, what's the problem? I've got 80 gigs of free space...
<Adlai> it blocks flash on a page and puts an icon there that you can click to see the flash item
<Adlai> it won't fix your problem; I misunderstood your problem at first
<RoKFiT> oh
<RoKFiT> how do i remove it?
<Adlai> you want to do something along the lines of apt-cache search firefox
<Adlai> and then look for one that says firefox-bin or some such
<genii> matthew so it works out that to get the best ati driver which has gl and 3D support involves getting the ati.2 driver installed from the gatos stuff
<Adlai> remove it by using firefox's own addon thingy
<Adlai> tools > addons
<RoKFiT> well thanks for the help, and bbl.
<genii> matthew Well if you have some time and don't mind getting your hands dirty I'd try the solution found there then :)
<matthew> genii, oh, so I need to install the GATOS "suite", then that will have the drivers for my card?
<zahnza> thanks anyway, oh yeah and fuck you mathew and genii
<genii> matthew yes, exactly
<matthew> ok, I'll give it a shot...
<matthew> thanks a lot!
<genii> matthew I'll be around maybe an hour if you want to check in ane lemme know how it goes :)
<laalitha> <zahnza> you may want to check this out   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295843
<matthew> ok...I'm downloading the kernel source right now...might as well get the sweet hotness...
<genii> Matthew Supplementary page for additional help and info : http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php
<matthew> genii, seriously, you rock!
<genii> matthew Well I'm stubborn when it comes to figuring out why things don't work how they are supposed to LOL
<matthew> yeah. You kicked some major butt tonight. Seriously, this is how the Linux movement stays in motion, it's because of people like you who are willing to sacrifice hours of time to get the right answers.
<genii> Well there have been many times I thought some issue had no solution but with some help it was eventually solved.
<genii> One of the best things about linux mentality is that you need to know to some degree how the insides work
<genii> I need to go make a coffee-run but will return :)
<matthew> genii-away, I'll be here
<genii-away> If you want to make a deb package from the source perhaps look here as well: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003&highlight=checkinstall
<genii-away> OK, really really getting coffee now :) afk
<crazyphire> can anyone help me get my wireless connection setup on kubuntu?
<crazyphire> it says connection failed even though all the info is correct
<crazyphire> i've been trying to find good compatibility with my laptop and linux, a little suppot would be much appreciate
<crazyphire> been at it for a few days now
<matthew> genii-away, I'm having some trouble here, probably cause the ati guys are using 2.4.17 and I'm using 2.6.18...I can't find "Console Drivers" directory anywhere in the Linux Kernel Configuration.
<matthew> I'm going to download the 2.4.17 kernel and do it their way...
<matthew> o...k...I'm not able to d/l the 2.4 kernel...how odd.
<crazyphire> matthew are you familiar with linux?
<matthew> ok, nvm, got it working
<matthew> yes, I am moderately capable. Why do you ask?
<crazyphire> can you help me with my wireless network?
<crazyphire> it wont connect even though the settings are correct
<sampo-> No, if you dont tell what it's wrong with it
<matthew> crazyphire, uh, ok...as far as I can
<crazyphire> i wish i knew
<matthew> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matthew> lol
<crazyphire> it simply says Connection failed.
<crazyphire> it won't even connect when there is no WEP security
<matthew> can you see the network?
<crazyphire> its strange because it seems to detect my network card
<crazyphire> yeah
<matthew> ok...gimme a sec
<sampo-> Did it work before ?
<matthew> crazyphire, I'm assuming that you're using Wireless Lan Assistant
<matthew> ?
<crazyphire> yes
<sampo-> -->
<crazyphire> it has worked on regular Ubuntu just fine, and XP
<luca> hi everyone
<matthew> make sure that you don't have your eth0 enabled under System Settings->Network Settings
<matthew> genii-caffeinate, hey, I'm gonna try it with the 2.4 kernel, since the 2.6 is so different...
<genii> matthew Well that is a bit much
<crazyphire> it is disabled
<genii> matthew I dunno if I'd downgrade from a 2.6 just so my video card would do GL LOL
<crazyphire> ath0 is enabled
<crazyphire> my wireless interface
<matthew> crazyphire, is your eth0 enabled?
<crazyphire> no, its disabled
<matthew> genii, why not?
<crazyphire> and i cant select either of them
<matthew> crazyphire, are you using dhcp for the wireless?
<crazyphire> yes
<genii> matthew well, you'll lose the udev features for one thing
<matthew> crazyphire, you need to be administrator for that
<crazyphire> matthew: i am admin
<luca__> umph crashed
<matthew> genii, at the risk of sounding ignorant, what's udev?
<matthew> crazyphire, hmmm
<crazyphire> i entered root password before using wireless lan ass.
<genii> matthew Basically udev creates all the stuff in your /dev directory each boot depending on what actual stuff you have
<matthew> crazyphire, no, you need to go to the Kmenu -> System Settings->Network Settings
<luca__> anyone using intel graphics cards here?
<matthew> genii, like if I swap in hardware?
<crazyphire> luca__ im in network settings right now
<genii> matthew previously with 2.4 and below there were a bunch of static dev entries
<genii> matthew Yup
<matthew> genii, I'm beginning to see where you're coming from...maybe I'll just get a cheap-o nvidia and call it good
<matthew> ok, 2.4 is off...I give up, I just want to sleep...huuuuuuuh!
<crazyphire> okay, kubuntu has seemed to configure itself finally
<genii> matthew Well, I'm stubborn....give me some time to see if I can find a binary for your kernel version of ati.2
<luca__> crazyphire  am trying to substitute the default i810 graphcis driver with the i915
<matthew> genii, I love you.
<matthew> the end
<genii> matthew what kernel? 2.6-10 or so?
<matthew> 2.6.48-10-generic
<matthew> default w/ edgy
<luca__> crazyphire that's because the i810 does not support suspend, which means it is useless for me :-P
<crazyphire> luca__ what in the world are you talking about?
<matthew> crazyphire, your wireless is working?
<crazyphire> matthew: yes
<matthew> crazyphire, you responded to luca__ instead of me...I think.
<crazyphire> what does it mean when a popup error says "connection to sound server failed. cpu overload" or something
<matthew> crazyphire, cool, but watch out. My wireless used to flip on and off, seemingly randomly
<luca__> crazyphire, matthew, probable ;)
<genii> matthew OK one of the earlier links has the way to put in the binaries http://gatos.sourceforge.net/ati.2.php   I would likely untar it somewhere safe first tho then copy over the ati.2 file
<ddj> Question to all: Does anyone here experience keyboard lockups with PS/2 keyboards? e.g. You boot the system and the PS/2 keyboard does not react at all in Ubuntu (no problem with other OS) ... ?
<genii> ddj Perhaps ensure the mouse and keyboard are not swapped
<crazyphire> :| my computer just powered of
<crazyphire> off
<crazyphire> is kubuntu stable?
<ddj> @genii: as I said, no problems with other OS
<ddj> @crazy: maybe your computer just got too hot?
<genii> ddj In some bios especially dell/compaq/hp as well, there is an option for ps2 port for things like auto/off/on  etc. For some *nix it must be explicitly on and not auto
<ddj> @genii: How come that other distros (SuSE 9.2, SUSE 10.0, SUSE 10.2, Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper", etc.) have no problems with it?
<crazyphire> "sound server fatal error. cpu overload, aborting"
<crazyphire> anyone know what that means?
<matthew> genii, ok, it looks like I need XFree 4.3.0?
<ddj> @genii: I only experience these lockups with 6.10 "Edgy" ... pretty weird.
<genii> ddj Well, yeah that is odd. Can't hurt to check your bios for something like that tho.
<genii> matthew What ver right now?
<matthew> They used 4.3.0 but when I apt-get install XFree, I get nothing...
<matthew> genii, couldn't find package XFree
<crazyphire> anyone??
<genii> matthew OK gimme a minute
<spitwise> Xorg?
<matthew> XFree86, maybe?
<spitwise> is Xfree still used?
<Adlai> why would you want xfree86?
<matthew> That's the problem with using old hardware...you have you use old software...
<spitwise> crazyphire: what processes are/were running?
<matthew> Adlai, Because I need it to install ati.2 binaries
<crazyphire> none i just booted my computer
<Adlai> ugh
<spitwise> i thought the switch was made to xorg
<Adlai> count me out
<Adlai> night all
<spitwise> cpu overload right after boot?
<matthew> night
<crazyphire> yeah
<crazyphire> "sound server fatal error. cpu overload, aborting"
<matthew> crazyphire, if you were using windows, I would say virus...but as it stands...
<spitwise> well 'sound' seemsto be the keyword here ..
<crazyphire> i dont think sound is working
<crazyphire> i dont hear anything when i boot or login, should i?
<spitwise> what os?
<crazyphire> kubuntu
<matthew> crazyphire, when you login, yes.
<genii> I need to remember where X drivers are in debian distros
<matthew> crazyphire, it's a sort of "doo doo doo" sound.
<matthew> genii, /etc/X11?
<crazyphire> eerg, its so hard to find a linux OS compatible with toshiba sattelite
<genii> matthew I'm ssh'd into a debian box of mine from this XP machine to try and track it
<spitwise> }:/
<genii> matthew I think it needs to be a lib dir of some sort
<matthew> genii, you kick total ass.
<matthew> I know, I know.
<matthew> !language | matthew
<ubotu> matthew: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<spitwise> heh ubotu
<buz> gnomefreak: just thought i'd share how i fixed my kernel booting issues: building the initramfs with yaird did the job
<crazyphire> can anyone help me setup my sound card? :s
<netmonk> please, forgive my ignorant question. I use Kubuntu on a laptop and noticed it loads lvm, mdmadm-raid and evms. Do I need those?
<buz> (i did report that ;-)
<genii> matthew Crap I forgot that box is using CLI only LOL
<ddj> @netmonk: probably not ....
<matthew> lol
<genii> matthew You have any contents in /usr/lib/X1 ?
<matthew> want to ssh into mine? I'll install ssh server...
<genii> matthew You have any contents in /usr/lib/X11 ?
<matthew> when I cd there and ls I get this: config  locale  rgb.txt  x11perfcomp  xkb  xsm
<netmonk> ddj, is there a way that I can check if i'm using them?
<genii> matthew Basically you could find where the driver needs to go from something like locate vesa|grep X11|more
<matthew> h/p
<matthew> h/o
<spitwise> docs say the sound card on a toshiba satellite works 'out of box'
<ddj> @netmonk:  Unless you setup some logical volumes on your laptop you probably are definitely not using them. During boot the OS probably will just do a basic check and then exit from the scripts without actvating anything ...
<genii> matthew Most likely somewhere like /usr/share/lib/X11 or similar. lib somewhere in the hierarchy most likely
<genii> afk a minute, some other boxes beeping for me
<netmonk> ddj, I have 4 partitions + one for swap. I did a basic install of Kubuntu. I suppose I am not using these services...
<ddj> @netmonk: Yes, you're probably not using them. It's probably safe to remove them from the boot process .... Might speed things up a little.
<netmonk> ddj, thats my idea :)
<netmonk> will try now :)
<ddj> @netmonk: There is a program called "Boot Manager" or something like that which will remove them from the boot process (point and click). However you should not "apt-get remove" them ... they might have dependencies with other stuff on the system.
<matthew> genii, when you're back, I found /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg-video-vesa.list
<genii> matthew Please do ls /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/|more    and tell me if it looks like drivers for vesa,ati et al look to be in that dir please
<matthew> /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-vesa
<netmonk> ddj, thank you :)
<matthew> h/o
<matthew> genii, ls: /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/: No such file or directory
<matthew> my X11 stuff is stored in /etc/X11, I think...this is what ls gets in there: app-defaults             xorg.conf.20061213201550  xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<matthew> cursors                  xorg.conf.20061213202039  xorg.conf.original-0
<matthew> default-display-manager  xorg.conf.20061213202838  Xresources
<matthew> fonts                    xorg.conf.20061213203141  Xsession
<matthew> rgb.txt                  xorg.conf.20061213210804  Xsession.d
<matthew> X                        xorg.conf.20061213210846  Xsession.options
<matthew> xinit                    xorg.conf.20061213212850  XvMCConfig
<matthew> xkb                      xorg.conf.20061213213027  Xwrapper.config
<matthew> xorg.conf                xorg.conf.20061213231116
<matthew> xorg.conf~               xorg.conf.20061213231511
<matthew> sorry about the spam!
<genii> matthew OK, got it
<genii> matthew I am almost certain the right dir is now /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<ddj> @geniii ....   /usr/lib/xorg/modules/
<genii> it screwed me up because no "X11" search produced a satisfactory result
<ddj> I think that's the one you're looking for?
<ddj> ah you got it already .... sorry :)
<genii> ddj I believe it's the one :)
<matthew> genii, ls reveals a driver dir
<matthew> I love you ddj
<matthew> both of y'all
<genii> matthew OK, so if you untarred the stuff from gatos project somewhere safe, copy the ati.2 file from in there to the dir for the drivers
<matthew> k, h/o
<genii> matthew then of course alter the xorg.conf again, do a dpkg reconfigure for X etc etc... you know the drill by now :)
<genii> then glxinfo hopefully will produce a hardware render yes or similar
<ayeizajedi> good morning everyone
<matthew> I gotta download the gatos stuff again...
<LionBG> hello. I have kubuntu LTS but for some reason KDM won't start when i start the computer. I have login first and then run kdm as root. any ideas how i can fix that? already reinstalled kdm - it didn't help
<genii> matthew after you get it, untar it in your home dir... then do an updatedb ... then locate ati.2 and it should tell you the exact spot you need to pull it from
<matthew> ok...wait. I need the gatos stuff and the ati.2 binary?
<genii> matthew ATI-4.3.0-X.i386.tar.gz  is the file. We only need the one binary from it
<matthew> ok, sweet
<genii> there is a way to extract just the one file but I'm too lazy to scour the man tar page right now LOL
<matthew> the one for X.org 6.7.0?
<genii> xorg 6.8.2
<genii> (should be)
<matthew> genii, this is where I am: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=12629
<genii> OK type in X-version
<genii> and see what ver you have
<anyday> has anyone had any problems with the x1300 and ubuntu?
<genii> anyday Yes it's a common problem
<genii> anyday some help can be found here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190133
<anyday> ive been checking the internet for 2 days and havnt seen a fix , you know if there is one?
<genii> anyday The instructions are for the older series but it applies
<matthew> X-version x-version x --version not recogged, X --version not valid option
<genii> matthew LOL OK gimme a minute
<matthew> bleagh, I feel so useless...
<genii> It used to be you could do X -V but every distro has to be different
<matthew> genii, X -version gives me X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.1.1
<genii> OK so the tar for 6.7.0 should be fine
<matthew> ok, d/l'ing now
<ayeizajedi> is there a howto/guide on installing the latest ati driver and getting laptop displays working correctly ?
<kavit> I upgraded to Edgy on my toshiba tecra a4 and now my cd rom drive is not being detected
<kavit> any ideas?
<kavit> Edgy is a hater :(
<matthew> genii, I d/l'ed it, untarred into /home/matthew/ati
<matthew> onto the ati.2?
<genii> ayeizajedi the link I gave for anyday should help you as well
<matthew> oh wait, that was the ati.2...
<matthew> I need sleep LOL
<genii> matthew OK, so now somewhere in that dir structure is the ati.2 file/driver. So updatedb && locate ati.2
<matthew> genii, what is updatedb?
<genii> matthew then cp/wherever/it/is/ati.2 / /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<genii> updatedb updates the lists of what is where on your file system
<genii> if you don't updatedb after you change or add a lot of stuff it will give you a cached answer of what files are where
<matthew> ok...did it...but I got no output...
<genii> what, locate ati.2 produced no result??
<genii> bleh
<eMaX_> remoin
<matthew> genii, yeah. exactly. I ran sudo locate ati.2 by itself to confirm...I cd'ed into the /home/matthew/ati folder
<matthew> and I ran locate w/o sudo; same result
<matthew> or lack thereof
<genii> matthew ok, so in the dir of /home/matthew/ati then do: ls -R *|grep ati|more   and see if that produces a result
<matthew> README.ati.6.7.0
<eMaX_> anyone here has experiences w/ hotswapping from the drivebay in an ibm laptop?
<genii> matthew Well, perhaps read it to see if it's enlightening in any way LOL
<matthew> lol
<matthew> would you like me to pastebin it?
<matthew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36965/
<genii> OK good :) I am also going back to the sourceforge site shortly to d/l the file and then untar it here on the XP box to see what the hell is in it
<kavit> When I try and mount my cdrom i get this
<kavit> mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist
<matthew> I found a .so file entitled r128_dri
<matthew> roflmfao
<kavit> after I upgraded to edgy
<kavit> hal-device doesnt list the cdrom drive at all either
<kavit> its all gone fubar... any ideas?
<wombat_> Hi all
<genii> matthew did you download  	ATI-6.7.0-exp1.i386.tar.gz   ?
<ddj> kavit: you have a SCSI or USB cdrom ??
<matthew> genii, yessir
<wombat_> can anyone help me get my web cam to work with Kopete?
<matthew> go into /liib/modules/dri to look at that file I found.
<matthew> /lib/modules/dri
<genii> ok ...AFK, untarring and examining the file
<kavit> ddj: it is a tecra a4 laptop with SATA hdd and cd
<kavit> ddj: it was working fine with dapper and sarge before that
<genii> matthew Yup, thats the only one it can be
<matthew> move it to..../usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers?
<ddj> @KAVIT:  What does /etc/fstab say ?
<genii> If there is a subdir there of dri put it there, otherwise yes
<matthew> not able to paste there...chmod 777?
<matthew> chown matthew?
<genii> matthew just sudo cp it  :)
<kavit> ddj: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<matthew> wow, really need sleep. I'm sorry
<matthew> I just laughed uncontrollably...I'm losing it...
<genii> heh :)
<genii> At least you can still laugh
<anyday> thanks for the link on the x1300 info, still did not resolve the problem though
<genii> anyday :( sorry to hear
<ddj> @KAVIT:  Change /dev/scd0 no to:  /dev/scd
<ddj> @KAVIT:  Then try again ...
<kavit> ddj: ok... i'll give that a shot
<matthew> ok, did it
<matthew> dpkg config?
<anyday> i can get the module loaded fine and rendering says its running but the 2d performance is really really bad and whenever i run glxgears my system hangs
<genii> matthew OK so now change xorg.conf to make the driver r128_dri then dpkg reconfigure etc
<matthew> ok...h/o
<kavit> ddj: mount: special device /dev/scd does not exist
<ddj> @KAVIT .... hmmm .... did you check the system logs? Maybe the device is called something else now?
<kavit> ddj: hal-device doesnt find a CDROM drive at all.... somehow my cdrom drive is no longer being detected
<kavit> ddj: dmesg reveals no cdrom at all
<ayeizajedi> thanks genii
<genii> anyday what does glxinfo report for the line reading "hardware renderer" or similar?
<anyday> ah would have to reboot
<ddj> @KAVIT:  hmm .... try this als root:   lsmod | grep "cd"
<genii> ayeizajedi did yu resolve your issue?
<matthew> genii, you know, I was looking around in /usr/lib/modules/drivers, and there doesn't seem to be any ati.so driver either...I think it's in the wrong spot...
<ayeizajedi> genii, im just looking at the page now :) will let you know how i fare :)
<matthew> genii, nvm
<genii> not just /usr/lib.... xorg in there somewhere LOL
<kavit> ddj: it has loaded the cdrom driver
<kavit> cdrom                  38944  1 sr_mod
<kavit> but its not associated to any devices
<genii> ayeizajedi OK cool
<ddj> @KAVIT:  can you post the entire list please? As root:  lsmod  .... this should give the complete list
<matthew> hold on, still working on it...
<kavit> ddj: do you want the whole lsmod or just the result of grep ?
<kraut> moin
<matthew> this is the directory I meant: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
<wombat_> can anyone please help me set up my web cam with Kopete?
<ddj> kavit ... the whole thing
<genii> matthew That should be the dir
<matthew> ok, gotta reboot...
<kavit> ddj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36967/
<ddj> @kavit .... as root user, can you please take a look into this file:  /var/log/dmesg .... You could do it like this: gksudo gedit /var/log/dmesg
<genii-around> possibly just do sudo dmesg|tail
<eMaX> re
<kavit> ddj: sure... i will have to use kdesu and kwrite though
<eMaX> I just recompiled my kernel and have the following problem: when booting the kernel, he says: Waiting for root filesystem...
<ddj> @KAVIT:  kdesu kwrite /var/log/dmesg
<ddj> or kate$
<ddj> kate
<ddj> should work just as well
<drakeoutlaw> hi all I just switched to kubuntu from ubuntu. wish I had done it a year ago
<ddj> why?
<matthew> Ok, I'm back...which driver do I select? the ati one or the fglrx one?
<genii-around> matthew the r128_dri one
<matthew> genii-around, it wasn't shown in the menu
<kavit> ddj: done... although cant find "cdrom" or "cd rom" in the file
<ddj> @KAVIT:  ok, let's read that one slowly ....
<genii> matthew Try then just r128
<matthew> ok...
<ddj> @KAVIT:  early on it says stuff about ACPI and so on, right?
<kavit> ddj: yes it does
<ddj> @KAVIT: OK, press "Page Down" a few times, it should then all of a sudden say things about "CPU0" and stuff like that, right?
<matthew> it's still not showing up...
<kavit> ddj: yes it does
<Amelik> hello...   someone can help me to configure bridging on eth0 and eth1 on  kubuntu?
<ddj> @KAVIT: OK, now slowly ... press "Page Down" a few times until it starts talking about "PCI" ...
<genii> matthew Try just editing the xorg.conf file manually to replace the driver name there it's currently using with r128_dri then restart the x server
<kavit> ddj: ok done
<matthew> I don't understand. Find+Replace all instances of ati?
<genii> matthew You are using the ati driver right now?
<matthew> yes
<ddj> @KAVIT: oK, now keep your eyes open and scroll line by line ... it should talk about "Real Time Clock" and then immediately after that it will start talking about disk and disk-like devices the kernel can see ...
<genii> matthew OK... so open up the xorg.conf file in an editor and look for a place where it has the display section
<ddj> @KAVIT:  in my case it says:  "[17179571.632000]  Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac"
<paulo> hello all
<kavit> ddj: yeah the ata2 driver is loaded...
<ddj> @KAVIT: and then just a few lines down it starts listing my IDE devices ... I suppose this should be similar to your SATA devices?
<genii> matthew That part should also have stuff like what resolutions etc
<kavit> ddj: yeah
<matthew> oh, ok...sorry I'm so dense tonight
<ddj> @KAVIT: what does it say there? Does it list some devices it sees?
<genii> matthew the current driver name will be there somewehere in quotes... replace where it says "ati"  with "r128_dri"
<matthew> It's actually in the "Device" Section, at least, that's what I see...you want me to paste it on pastebin?
<matthew> lol
<genii> no no thats the right section :)
<matthew> rofl
<Atoms> hello. i have a problem, i have two sound cards, onboard and audigy, so when pc starts default is onboard, so in kde default too is onboard, how can i change default card in kde or in system ? i need onboard card too, i can not disable it
<kavit> ddj: yeah... it lists some devices... mostly my hard drive partitions... no cd rom... no scd
<genii> matthew It's been a while since I had to poke around in there etc so a bit rusty
<matthew> much better than me...
<ddj> @KAVIT: can you please show me what it says?
<matthew> ok, I replaced it...log out and restart X?
<genii> yup
<matthew> brb I hope
* genii crosses fingers
<Atoms> anybody ?
<kavit> ddj: sure I will post it up in a second
<drakeoutlaw> !mailserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mailserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drakeoutlaw> !mail server
<anyday> well i check my xorg log output and im getting this, (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7). could that be my probleM?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mail server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> atoms http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=499520
<anyday> genii
<genii> anyday Hello again :) You may need to put in the GL drivers, yes
<kavit> ddj: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36968/
<anyday> i tried an apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri and they are already installed
<Atoms> genii tnx
<genii> anyday gimme a minute and I'll find the one...
<genii> atoms no probs
<ddj> @KAVIT:  how many disks have you got in your system?
<anyday> genii: thx
<matthew> genii, back, and it didn't work...had to use the ATI driver...I think the r128 driver is in the wrong dir...
<ddj> @KAVIT:  guessing from that output your CD-ROM might be /dev/sdb  ....
<genii> matthew It couldn't find it ?
<ddj> @KAVIT: there is one line saying: "ata2: dev 0 ATAPI, max UDMA/33"
<kavit> ddj: ok i will give it a shot
<ddj> @KAVIT ... UDMA/33 is way too slow for a harddisk ... I am sure it must be your CD-ROM that it sees right there ...
<genii> matthew crap, scroll for the channel is not long enough... do you remember the filename that resolved the glide3 issue? anyday needs the name of it
<Atoms> genii didn't help, i set so my ca0106 sound card is default, but after reboot anyway onboard is default
<kavit> ddj: /dev doesn't have anything beginning with sd except sda* no sdb
<anyday> libgl1-mesa-glide3?
<genii> atoms if you look in /etc/modules, are any sound dribvers in there?
<genii> anyday no, not that one :)
<matthew> genii, got it...it's libosmesa6
<ddj> @KAVIT .... hmmm ....
<matthew> I'm moderately sure
<genii> matthew thx :)
<matthew> How can I know that?
<matthew> lol
<genii> anyday - try apt-get install libosmesa6-dev
<Atoms> genii nop, there are no sound drivers at all
<ddj> @KAVIT:  can you give me the output of this command:  ls -al /dev/
<anyday> kk lemme try brb
<genii> atoms OK then... put in the driver name of the secondary card there so it pre-loads
<matthew> looks like that just crashed anyday's box...lol? no, I don't think I will.
<genii> heh
<genii> I think I'm getting a bit sprerad out here LOL
<matthew> yeah, just a little...
<genii> matthew OK, so if it can't find the driver... it needs to be where it can find it... if the driver is being found but crashes it...well...back to ati or vesa
<genii> matthew When it kicks out of X does it give an informative error msg?
<matthew> informative? no. not to me...let me check the syslog...
<anyday> genii: ok still getting this: (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so: (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)
<drakeoutlaw> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<eeos> hi there.
<Atoms> genii did't help either :(
<eeos> I would like to install ubuntu from the net, on a pc with broadband, where there is already another distribution, but where we do not have floppy or cdrom. ho can I do it? can I do it from the iso?
<genii> anyday OK try libglew1
<canine_kouji> I need to upgrade my ubuntu, I've the latest 6.10.
<genii> atoms :( Sorry, then I'm out of quick ideas
<Atoms> ehh
<Atoms> ok then i will just disable onboard for now :(
<matthew> genii, (I'm almost afraid to ask)...pastebin?
<anyday> genii libglew1 is already the newest version.
<genii-pastebin> anyday  OK, I'm out of answers for the moment then
<anyday> sorry
<genii-pastebin> np :)
<matthew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36971/
<Narada> hi guys; what do i need to add to sources.lst to get the new java 6
<Narada> no response in #ubuntu
<matthew> genii-pastebin, there's the full version...had some problems...
<matthew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36971/
<eeos> I would like to install kubuntu from the net, on a pc with broadband, where there is already another distribution, but where we do not have floppy or cdrom. ho can I do it? can I do it from the iso?
<eeos> I read the documetation, but did not find an appropriate install method
<genii-pastebin> matthew Got it... seems like no error relating to the video driver there however...a ll input devices stuff
<matthew> hmmm, so, what does that mean?
<genii-pastebin> matthew Somewhere in /var/log there is x11 log... if possible pls pastebin it
<matthew> ok
<genii-pastebin>  like /var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar
<matthew> hmmm, can't find it...maybe in a different location?
<genii-pastebin> matthew should be under /var/log hierarchy somewhere
<Jucato>  /var/log/ then just look for one that starts with Xorg
<Jucato> and ends with .log
<matthew> I found the one with Xorg...I thought I was looking for X11...sorry
<genii-pastebin> I know, I keep thinking X11 all the time instead of xorg too LOL
<matthew> genii-pastebin, the one that I already pastebinned is the xorg.0.log file
<matthew> did you want something else?
<matthew> I'm going to pee, brb
<genii-pastebin> matthew with the driver name in xorg.conf at r128_dri, from command-line try to execute startx or startkde then do a tail|dmesg > somefilename.txt then pastebin that
<matthew> ok...right now I'm in a gui, so I'm going to have to drop down to level 2...right?
<matthew> I know it seems like my intelligence is decreasing, but I just don't want to screw something up this late in the game.
<matthew> oh, do it from _inside_ the gui?
<matthew> genii-pastebin, ?
<genii-pastebin> here..
<matthew> oh, do it from _inside_ the gui?
<genii-pastebin> matthew no it's fine, it will tell you the session is being used etc
<matthew> ok
<matthew> lol, read my above posts for the reasoning behind the idiocy
<genii-pastebin> the thing is to see if it can find the driver
<matthew> ah
<matteoroxx> hello all
<matteoroxx> i wanna install many packages that i don't find inside universe or multiverse..such as skype, w32codecs, libdvddeccs and more
<matteoroxx> and i don't find a valid p.l.f. link...
<matteoroxx> which is a good repositories, pls ?
<matteoroxx> thanks in advance
<matthew> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36973/
<matthew> ^startx^
<matthew> genii-pastebin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/36973/
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> well.
<genii-pastebin> OK nothing enlightening :(
<matthew> bummer
<eMaX> in 2.6.19, hotswap works. yet the generic kernel is not so easy to configure - wlan no longer works, and also my soundcard. anyone has an idea when edgy will upgrade to 2.6.18ff?
<matthew> want me to try startkde?
<genii> matthew in your xorg.conf  in the modules section is dri there?
<matthew> lemme look
<matthew> genii, under section "Module" it is called, and that's about it
<matthew> genii, Load	"dri"
<genii> matthew OK good
<genii> gimme a minute to go look at a box here
<matthew> genii, how long have we been on this thing? like...5 hours..lol, that's dedication
<matthew> ok, go for it...
<genii> heh :)
<genii> OK, please try this... rename the r128_dri.so file to r128dri_drv.so   then put as the driver name in xorg.conf  just  r128dri
<matthew> ok
<genii> then restart the x server
<genii> etc etc
<genii> matthew Well I'm stuck on an allnighter doing a batch netboot install of 50 systems anyhow so it's not like time is a problem for me
<matthew> wow...what do you do?
<genii> I'm a sysadmin for an isp in Toronto, Canada
<matthew> nice.
<matthew> can't rename the damn thing...tried chowning and chmodding...and I can't remember how to rename...bleagh
<matthew> help?
<genii> Well we are a non-profit isp so sometimes nice sometimes not LOL
<matthew> lol, how does that work?
<genii> matthew there is no rename command since between cp and mv unix doesn't need one
<matthew> non-profit...so you're kind of transparent between big ISP's and customers?
<genii> just do mv oldname newname
<matthew> there is to a rename command, but your way is better. thanks.
<matthew> too
<matthew> try it again?
<matthew> startx? or restart xserver?
<genii> matthew We basically get bulk discount in PRI lines and subsidised server space in a nice spot and sell at cost with fixed IPs etc
<matthew> nice
<genii> matthew yeah just retart and if it chokes go in with nano and change it back from r128dri to ati etc etc
<matthew> genii, meh, it choked
<genii> matthew Bleh
<matthew> genii, exactly
<genii> well I'm ready to concede
<genii> LOL
<matthew> any other ideas besides get a good graphics card?
<matthew> ok, fine by me
<drakeoutlaw> !sql server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drakeoutlaw> !sql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> just wanted to see if it could be done...
<genii> !mysqld
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mysqld - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> rofl
<drakeoutlaw> ! sql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<matthew> genii, thanks so much for your time
<genii> matthew No prob. Just disappointed it didn't turn out better
<matthew> yeah, me too...now I have to spend 40 dollars on ebay...oh well...I work at a computer store, so i can get anything at cost...you want anything?
<genii> yeah some old Seagate barracudas LOL
<matthew> how big?
<genii> 36
<matthew> got a box full of them.
<genii> SCSI UW
<matthew> 36 gigs?
<genii> Yeah I have 3 raid5 which need matched 36
<matthew> scsi...that might be a little hard...I'll look into it.
<matthew> my email is computingsolutionsbiz@gmail.com
<matthew> We can go from there...cool?
<genii> yup, cool
<genii> got your addie saved
<matthew> sweet...ttyl
<genii> have fun :)
<matthew> always!
<Agent_bob> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tye> hi
<alyx> have someone experience with the asus A6R notebook?
<nata1> whats the best program for KDE to use for webdesign?
<nata1> something similiar to dreamweaver.
<Jucato> !quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2361 kB, installed size 5700 kB
<nata1> thanks Jucato.
<Guardian> hi
<Guardian> how can i get kde display an icon on the desktop when i plug an usb drive ?
<sebbar> it doesn't display it automatically?
<Guardian> nop
<Guardian> it opens a dialog box, asking what i want to do: open in new window etc ...
<sebbar> well if you select open in new window do you have the icon on the desktop afterwards?
<Guardian> no
<Guardian> and the window does not open :(
<genii-around> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<sebbar> have tried googling for your usb device + linux to see if maybe it's not supported or something like that?
* chupie yawns
<Guardian> same behavior whatever usb device i use
<Guardian> works on the next ubuntu dapper
<Admiral_Chicago> have you checked in media:\ or /media
<nata1> whats the easiest way to install java on kubuntu?
<nata1> is there an apt package available to do that?
<Guardian> nothing in /media
<Jucato> !java | nata1
<ubotu> nata1: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kavit> I hate edgy
<kavit> :(
<Lynoure> kavit: Then use dapper instead?
<Hobbsee> use warty instead!
<kavit> Lynoure: downgrading is sacrificing a day or two to make sure everything works
<kavit> it is a development box of sorts.... I am just hitting every bug
<Lynoure> kavit: ok, I thought you meant you hate it enough to want to get rid of it.
<Lynoure> Hobbsee: How long is warty still supported?
<kavit> Lynoure: I am a masochist of sorts... I enjoy the pain.. i think
<Lynoure> I didn't think it was anymore
<kavit> Lynoure: don't know how else to explain my dogged persistance
<Hobbsee> Lynoure: it's not
<Lynoure> kavit: I know that mindset :)
<kavit> any developers around?
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to make in console the ethernet adapter to work with static IP address
<kavit> I shouldn't have moved from next door to jeff waugh... atleast i could bitch to him about bugs
<stamen> or DHCP
<kavit> stamen: sudo ifconfig ethX up and sudo dhclient ethX where X is the number you want to use
<stamen> ok
<stamen> and moving from dhclient to static
<stamen> ?
<stamen> how
<kavit> to change the static configuration edit /etc/network/interfaces
<stamen> ok, 10x
<kavit> no worries matey
<stamen> what to write there for static
<kavit> iface ethX inet static
<kavit> address <insert IP>
<stamen> kavit: 10x a lot
<stamen> :)
<kavit> stamen: there is more
<kavit> stamen: you need to supply netmask and gateway
<stamen> the other thing I know
<stamen> the question was for static and DHCP
<kavit> no worries
<stamen> :)
<peikko> #lahti
<drakeoutlaw> what is the default runlevel in kubuntu?
<drakeoutlaw> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<drakeoutlaw> !run level
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about run level - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cpk1> 2-5
<cpk1> i think
<drakeoutlaw> how would one boot to command line interface?
<cpk1> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<drakeoutlaw> thanx
<cpk1> provided you are on edgy
<drakeoutlaw> on edge is right :-)
<shenmue> hi
<shenmue> anyone know how to limit the length the rl_history file of lftp?
<buzzy-> Hello,  i have a problem on my hard disk> i have resized some partitions and now windows does not start anymore...if i start linux (ubuntu) it makes the filesystem check...but fails and asks me to do it manually O_O..what can i do?
<nata1> is there a apt package available for Mozilla Thunderbird?
<crube_> http://parker1.co.uk/satanic/ Wtf? :D
<drakeoutlaw> buzzy: You need to boot the machine with your windows xp disk and press R to run the repair console . then do chkdsk
<buzzy-> ok drakeoutlaw
<drakeoutlaw> buzzy: If that dowsn't fix your windoz partition you will have to reinstall windoz
<buzzy-> drakeoutlaw,  ok
<buzzy-> drakeoutlaw,  fsck with what params?
<buzzy-> *chkdsk
<eMaX_> re
<eMaX_> how come I cannot remove entries from one given kde menu - system - settings
<drakeoutlaw> buzzy: no windows uses chkdsk /p or chkdsk /? to see the help
<buzzy-> ok i will try
<buzzy-> common
<buzzy-> thanks a lot drakeoutlaw
<buzzy-> hope it'll solve ;)
<buzzy-> bye
<drakeoutlaw> buzzy: good luck
<eMaX_> someone here can help me restore some default kubuntu system menu entries? for some reason I lost them like user manager, settings, etc.
<vge> eMaX_: have you trid updating the menu?
<lazarus__> I have samba installed and running, so that I can browse shared folders. Can I mount those shares, so that all programs (not just konqueror, etc) see them as part of the filesystem? Im trying to do it in Disk & Filesystems in system settings, but get errors when I try to enable the networked disk
<drakeoutlaw> vge: how do you do update menu?
<vge> drakeoutlaw: i think the quickest method is to second click the menu and select "edit menu", from there press the save button and it will update your menu
<eMaX_> yes i did now I lost all my previous chagnes :(
<Jucato> which menus are you missng?
<megapig> How do i change my screen resolution to 1280x800?
<universi> <megapig>go in Control Panel
<universi> It's possible install nubuntu security tools on kubuntu? There are repos?
<cpk1> define security tools?
<universi> tools as sniffers, which i can find for example in Backtrack distro
<Lynoure> universi: That's probably a question better targeted to the people who packaged them. But very many sniffers exist in Universe already
<universi> i'm not interesting only to sniffers, i have mensioned sniffer for give an example
<Lynoure> universi: So you want to know if each and every of them is available for kubuntu? That's really a question best answered on irc.kaffeinenet.com #nubuntu
<universi> Lynoure: i try to connect to nubuntu channel but connection appears refused
<universi> Lynoure: exacly
<Lynoure> universi: you can  do some  apt-cache show:ing for the package names yourself, too
<Pensacola> how to start the update notifier in edgy? I accidentaly closed it
<universi> i fill "nubuntu" in adept searchbar but 0 results
<abattoir> Pensacola: 'kdesu adept_updater'
<Pensacola> will it start automatically next time?
<abattoir> Pensacola: if you close KDE w/ it running, and have Session restore on, it should
<Pensacola> ok thx
<Lynoure> universi: That's the distribution name, not the package name, I think
<Lynoure> universi: but if you just want kde and nubuntu, you can install kubuntu-desktop on nubuntu, it seems
<universi> :D i know lynoure....
<universi> but if adding a pakage mirror in my list of adept repos ...?!?
<gerula> hi all
<universi> :D sorry for my english
<xsacha> http://www.geek.com/news/geeknews/2006Dec/bch20061205000073.htm  65nm  finally! :D
<Lynoure> universi: it's your system, no promises, but if you have backups and testdrive the installs with the simulate switch, you should be roughly fine.
<Lynoure> universi: If you things work radically well or radically badly, talk about it somewhere so that other people have to a bit less questioning. Good luck and have fun.
<universi> bye
<trueckl> hoi
<trueckl> mh
<chih> hello everybody
<chih> 
<trueckl> N abend ;)
<chih> 
<chih>  # apt-get update
<chih> # apt-get dist-upgrade
<chih> 
<chih> # apt-get update
<chih> apt-get upgrade
<chih> 
<chih> 
<Murchadh> chih, !apt-get update
<Jucato> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<eMaX_> did I say recently, the kde menu editor sucks... I keep loosing menu entries
<Jucato> I did ask which menus disappeared
<Jucato> about an hour ago
<kavit> any devs or /dev node hackers here?
<kavit> I have an issue with a ATAPI DVD RAM drive and edgy
<kavit> round 2 :(
<eMaX_> well about one hour ago I reinitialized my menu. then i started sorting things again. then when I finally was sort of finished, I looked through and there was one of my submenus missing. a custom created one. and all its icons.
<eMaX_> then I see ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu and that my icons are there noted as "<deleted>...</deleted>". Now what the F I delete that section manually, but KDE is totally uninterested in rereading that file.
<buzzy> hello
<buzzy> how can i configura grub menu.lst ?
<_kuja_> with a text editor :)
<chih> use vi
<malik__> guyz why doesnt real player in linux plays anything properly?.............it keeps jerking n skipping video...........any one have any idea?
<_kuja_> or kate, if you've never used vi
<buzzy> how can i configura grub menu.lst ? i mean what should i write in it?
<malik__> is there any way that we can play real video files with kaffeine or Kmplayer??
<_kuja_> malik_ real player in linux is essentially a completely differnet player in linux.
<_kuja_> malik:might be able to if you have the w32codecs installed.
<malik__> i think i have w32codecs installed
<buzzy> ok guys i have linux and windows in the same HD (partitioned) now want to configure grub so that i can choose if to boot with win or linux...
<_kuja_> buzzy: depends what you want to do to it
<buzzy> how do i do that?
<buzzy> _kuja_, ?
<_kuja_> It probably doesn't help much that I'm lagging 3 seconds, is it?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<_kuja_> malik: if you have the w32codecs installed, then you're probably pretty much at the limit of what proprietary formats you can play.
<shenmue> what's the difference between mplayer and kmplayer?
<_kuja_> helluuu
<HymnToLife> shenmue, methinks kmplayer is a Qt based GUI for mplayer
<_kuja_> kmplayer is a frontend for xine, mplayer, and gstreamer, whereas, mplayer is itself.
<HymnToLife> !kmplayer
<ubotu> kmplayer: media player for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 187 kB, installed size 620 kB
<_kuja_> mplayer is a cli based video player, with an optionally available gtk frontend. On the other hand, KMPlayer and KPlayer both exist ... and IMO they should switch names ... it'd make more sense.
<mindspin_> hi,nearly "out of a sudden" my keyboard went mad,I have to push the keys for about a second toshow up,it works on commandline log in.any idea?
<malik__> so that wud mean i ll be never able to play real video files?
<malik__> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jucato> which real video files? .rmvb? .rm?
<_kuja_> mindspin: the last time my keyboard went mad, it had hot steamy liquid and marshmallows floating in it :O
<malik__> Jucato: it says .rm on the extension
<Jucato> malik__: I can play those on kaffeine....
<malik__> it plays just fine in win xp
<Jucato> w32codecs, I think
<malik__> i have w32 codecs
<malik__> but recently i installed real playerr u think it might have mucked up the settings?
<_kuja_> realplayer in windows != realplayer in linux .... realplayer in linux = helix player with real media playback capabilities
<BluesKaj> rm = Real Media = Realplayer ..a pain in the ass
<Jucato> I don't think it would have mucked up anything...
<_kuja_> ack, looks like I've hit my download limit ...
<_kuja_> my lag was 52s there for a couple minutes ... weird
<malik__> in the error details it says that xine: demuxer failed to start..........what could that mean?
<Narada> hi anyone got home and end keys working in ubuntu in eterm?
<_kuja_> it means it was unable to demux the file. Pretty straightforward really.
<malik__> i mean there are some files with rm extension kaffeine is playin n then this particular one its not playin
<_kuja_> there are 10 or more versions of the rm format. It plays some but not others
<malik__> oki then canu plz tell me what does demux means?
<_kuja_> I'm pretty sure it has to do with seperating the audio and the video, or some such
<_kuja_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demux
<malik__> Hmm well for that i miss win xp
<eMaX_> re
<malik__> but i guess i can live with that
<_kuja_> if realplayer's playback is jerky, there is probably something you need to configure. It has quite a few settings that you can change related to playback, especially with regards to streaming playback.
<eMaX_> anyone ever used easyubunut? I try to install codecs and he tells me that there is no source for the w32codecs
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<_kuja_> I've never used easyubuntu, but I know where to get the w32codecs.
<_kuja_> http://mplayerhq.hu
<malik__> _kuja_: i dont use realplayer for streamin playback .........i like kaffeine coz then i can record the streams too:)
<sercik> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<eMaX_> what's more easyubuntu.freecontrib.org seems to be down
<HymnToLife> eMaX_, think of it as a nice opportunity to learn doing stuff by yourself :)
<eMaX_> well yes :)
<s-toned> I didn't get dapper to work with my Matrox G550DH (only vesa, no xinerama). So I installed breezy again. Is my only option to switch to nvidia to get a working xinerama installation? (Acceleration would be better anyway.)
<maniacxs> Hi, I am searching the drop_caches switch in /proc/sys/vm/ on a kubuntu. Not able to find it. any ideas where it disappeared to?
<BluesKaj> KDETV crashes X ... clicks off and puts me back into the login page .... any ideas ?
* _kuja_ has a wonderful idea
<BluesKaj> yeah i know , if it hurts when ya do that ...don't do that  :)
<_kuja_> here's my idea: compile it with --enable-debug=full and submit a bug report with a nice backtrace :O
<s-toned> Can (should) I mix (with pinning) breezy and dapper like I used to mix debian stable and testing?
<Igor_V2>  anybody knows the command to get plugins for totem video player?
<fannagoganna_> what?
<fannagoganna_> totem is merely a front end to xine and gstreamer
<wildchild> hello there is in edgy any package similar to aida32 (I wanna se what hardware I have on conputer...)
<angasule> fannagoganna_: how about interface plugins (for example, to search for files)? Probably wasn't what he wanted, but still not a crazy idea
<fannagoganna_> are there?
<fannagoganna_> totem is pretty integrated into GNOME, I think everything is  done through audiovisual backends or through gnome libraries
<BluesKaj> I like the new version of KTorrent quite a lot , but I've enabled the UDP /TCP ports required and files are DLing NP , but I see in the peers DHT column that the hash tables are X"d out ...why
<linux_> what is the command to view the processes ?
<malik__> what is the latest version of Ktorrent?
<HymnToLife> linux_ > ps
<HymnToLife> !ktorrent | malik__
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<angasule> !nvidia > angasule
<linux_> yes okey :)
<linux_> but there is also a other command, that startup a grafische program
<linux_> and you can stop processes
<buzzy> sorry people can you say me if i have set well my grub? I would like to be able to boot windows partition. i have pasted fdisk -l and menu.lst content: http://rafb.net/paste/results/mSEqJT58.html
<lazarus__> Im trying to mount a network share (following a howto) and it shows up in konqueror as media:/MY DOCUMENTS, but nothing is displayed in the konqueror window. and a messagebox comes up saying feature only available with HAL. Can anybody give me a clue, as I have none. Do I need to install or activate HAL?
<troy> do OOo 2.1 packages exist anywhere (other than klik)?
<buzzy> can you help me please?
<BluesKaj> lazarus__, have you considered samba for network sharing ?
<lazarus__> BluesKaj:  yes, Ive got samba installed and working. I just want the shares to be mounted in the filesystem
<BluesKaj> lazarus__, is the the network tree listed ok ?
<mindspin>  does anyone know how to fix my keyboard issues,I could swear that its relatetd to the hal update today. I have the keys to push about a second each to show up.On commandline login, theres no problem, even typing the password before kde starts up is normal. But after kde is running, my keyboard gets weird
<mindspin>  I installed the older working version again with no help, I guess the other two packages have to be "downgraded" to. when if, then how? ;-)
<lazarus__> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> are the othe pcs on your network running windows ?
<BluesKaj> other
<mirshafie> hello. i'm having some problems with kde suddenly slowing down. it works fine for a few hours, sometimes one, sometimes nine, but then it  just goes slomo until i'm kicked back at kdm (unless i logout first). arts seems to crash sometimes when mplayer is running ("cpu overload"), but i don't know if these are related. it all used to work fine on dapper.
<lazarus__> BluesKaj: the one other pc is windows/kubuntu dual-boot, currently booted in kubuntu
<cebices4> hi
<ibert> mirshafie: the gam_server?
<mirshafie> ibert: gam_server? don't know what that is
<cebices4> dns, routers, server redirection, can you tell me the best channel to ask about this?
<mirshafie> oh yeah, forgot to mention top says everyting consumes normal amounts of cpu and ra,
<mirshafie> *m
<lazarus__> BluesKaj: the howto I followed is at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_mount_network_folders_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<ibert> mirshafie: can you log into a vt when kde is slowing down? if yes, login, and type top. if there is the app gam_server running with high cpu usage, than you've found the problem.
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> I need some help
<DarkWizzard> My ISP just switched to pppoe
<DarkWizzard> and I need to configure it under kubuntu
<mirshafie> sorry, it happened again. would be really nice if someone could help me out with this :D
<DarkWizzard> I'm under windows now
<ibert> mirshafie: try to start  top and you will see which application is slowing down your machine...
<ibert> mirshafie: ever tried top?
<mirshafie> ibert: of course, and top says everything consumes pretty normal amounts of virt, cpu and mem
<vyoman> Hi could someone confirm that there have been a number of eclipse updates recently, or is there something wrong with my installation?
<cebices4> how do I redirect a subdomain to a second computer, using another port?
<ibert> mirshafie: check top if the problem occurs.
<buzzy> guys i booted linux with printer switched off, now i need to print but it is not mounted ...what is the correct way to print? (a webpage from firefox)
<vyoman> uhhps wrong channel sorry
<mirshafie> ibert: yea, that's what i have done, but it doesn't give me a clue. the only thing that i think could prod me in the right direction is that artsmessage error, that says my cpu overloaded.
<cebices4> lets say i use a router with a firewall and a computer with apache listening on port 80, and a domain, and i want to use a second port 81 to redirect a subdomain to another apache server, on a second computer. How can I do this?
<malik__> buzzy: try mount -a n see if it works
<ibert> mirshafie: ah. I see. so that's another possibility. but actually I don't use arts.
<mirshafie> ibert: well, i've always heard arts suck, so i thought maybe i should just try something else. i guess the alternative is alsa? any ideas on how i could switch?
<trappist> mirshafie: it depends on your sound card.
<trappist> mirshafie: if your sound card does hardware mixing, like an audigy, you don't need anything like arts.  otherwise I recommend using arts.
<ibert> mirshafie: system settings -> soudns& multimedia -> deactivate soundsystem
<mirshafie> trappist: how do i find out?
<trappist> mirshafie: what sound card do you have?
<ibert> mirshafie: just try. deactivate arts, and play 2 different sounds. like skyp and amarok
<ibert> mirshafie: skype with alsa of course
<ibert> mirshafie: or kaffeine and amarok
<sercik> hellooooooooooo
<malik__> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  :)
<sercik> hi to all great people in this forum
<mirshafie> ibert: i'll try it, but the thing is that artsmessage thing occours only rarely, and just sometimes when i run mplayer. usually it doesn't happen, but i still can't help to think there's a connection
<sercik> someone here have installed xgl?
<mirshafie> trappist: not sure really :)
<malik__> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sercik> malik__: i'll read!
<llutz> hi
<trappist> mirshafie: lspci | grep Audio
<malik__> sercik: i wa chkin for myself, just wantd to know what it is
<malik__> im a newbie
<sercik> wa chkin?
<malik__> was checking:)
<malik__> bad habit of sms chat
<mirshafie> ibert: i deactivated the sound system, and sound still works (which doesn't make sense to me...)
<mirshafie> trappist: this is what i get: 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<ibert> mirshafie: sound works in 2 layers. you can use kde soundsystem if you want, but you don't have to.
<trappist> mirshafie: that's what I get too.  did you try playing two sounds at once?
<ibert> mirshafie: i have the same hardware and I don't have to use arts
<BluesKaj> lazarus__, sorry i'll have to hand off to someone who knows something about HAL ...i have no knowledge of it ..I'm running a small home network setup with this linux box and wife's windows pc ...I don'r recall anything about a HAL  utility in the "mix". :(
<ibert> mirshafie: your hardware supports mixing out of the box
<monad> hello... after manually installing libdvdcss and compiling mplayer from source, i get several errors when compiling some self-written C programs: ../../types.h: error: duplicate unsigned
<kavit> this ----> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37006/   is causing HAL/DBUS to not load/recognise my DVD RAM drive... any ideas?
<lazarus__> ok, thanks anyway BluesKaj
<monad> any ideas?
<mirshafie|> trappist, ibert: well, i tried to run mplayer with amarok playing songs, and i got kicked right back out at kdm
<BluesKaj> sounds like this HAL thing is causing probs with others as well
<trappist> mirshafie|: well that shouldn't happen, but apparently you do want to use arts
<mirshafie|> i usually just mute amarok when i'm using mplayer
<trappist> mirshafie|: me too, but this was a test to see if you could play multiple sounds simultaneously.  a real life example would be like listening to amarak, and kopete wants to beep at you.
<kavit> as soon as I went from dapper to edgy my dvd ram drive stopped working.... what good is a laptop without an optical drive
<RealisticDragon> dvd ram? oO
<RealisticDragon> rare to say the least :)
<mirshafie|> trappist: ok. i enabled the sound system again. is there any alternatives to arts?
<kavit> RealisticDragon: its a Toshiba Tecra A4... not so rare
<trappist> mirshafie|: sort of, but arts is what you want if you use kde
<mirshafie|> trappist: ok
<kavit> RealisticDragon:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37006/  <---------- can you make sense of this??
<RealisticDragon> hm says it has a DVD RW drive, not a DVD RAM drive :o maybe they made several versions :)
<monad> hello... after manually installing libdvdcss and compiling mplayer from source, i get several errors when compiling some self-written C programs: ../../types.h: error: duplicate unsigned
<mirshafie|> trappist: so, could it be that it's something wrong with my soundcard? because it's quite messy, some of the ports don't even work
<jontec> how do I upgrade to edgy from dapper.... what package?
<RealisticDragon> you need to change the repos you are using jontec - the instructions are on the front page of the kubuntu website
<BluesKaj> !Edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<kavit> RealisticDragon: yeah they did.... but it is an ATAPI device to say the least
<kavit> RealisticDragon: it was working reallllllly well with everything else I have used on this machine
<RealisticDragon> it is wierd that it has died :/ can you see it from the edgy live CD?
<easytiger> hi. when i run sudo iwlist scanning i can see my wireless network, but when i set the networking utility to conect to it it doesnt connect
<easytiger> and its a belkin usb wireless and the entwork is not encrypted
<kavit> RealisticDragon: I did a dist-upgrade
<kavit> RealisticDragon: it worked with sarge :(
<usr> hi
<RealisticDragon> easytiger: give 'sudo iwconfig <interface> ssid networkname && dhcpcd <interface>' a go and see if it connects
<easytiger> will do
<RealisticDragon> kavit: i think they changed something with the /dev system in edgy, although i dont know the details exactly :o if it works off the live CD then theres a very good chance its fixable
<kavit> Re\
<kavit> RealisticDragon: yeah... I need the DVD writer to work to burn a live cd though :(
<RealisticDragon> sorry easytiger that should be dhclient <interface> forget my head if it wasnt glued on ;)
<RealisticDragon> d'oh... does the drive show up in lspci?
<easytiger> RealisticDragon: yea it just tries a few times then says no offers
<kavit> RealisticDragon: lshal shows it to be a generic scsi device
<RealisticDragon> easytiger: it might be worth trying a different config utility - wifi-radar sometimes works better than nm-applet or knetworkmanager
<RealisticDragon> its in adept :) run it with sudo wifi-radar
<llutz> easytiger: try to switch off encryption explicit: iwconfig >dev> enc off
<easytiger> RealisticDragon: cool. sadly the computer has no network connection
<RealisticDragon> kavit: dont know if i can be any help :/ sorry
<RealisticDragon> ahh sorry easytiger, didnt realise it was wireless only :)
<easytiger> alas
<kavit> RealisticDragon: thanks for trying anyway :)
<VSpike> If I go into the control panel and disable the sound system, does that stop arts running?
<VSpike> hm no.. sorry shoulda checked that myself
<VSpike> I guess it stops it actually doing anything though?
<Sebboh> How do I inform KDE that I want to double click files to open them, not single click?
<RealisticDragon> system settings>keyboard and mouse>mouse
<Sebboh> (Or at least not open the file twice if I do double click, jeeze. ;P )
<RealisticDragon> i think you can change the delay there as well :)
<Jucato> (In Dapper, it would be just System Settings -> Mouse)
<shenmue> !lvm2
<ubotu> lvm2: The Linux Logical Volume Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.02.06-2ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 292 kB, installed size 828 kB
<shenmue> !lvm2 | shenmue
<RealisticDragon> the control panel seems to be getting a little more obtuse with every release :/
<Sebboh> The double click delay?  That would have nothing to do with it. =)  File open is set to double click now, thanks all.
<RealisticDragon> np
<shenmue> !lvm2 > shenmue
<dettoaltrimenti_> where is the control panel in kubuntu?
<RealisticDragon> start>system settings
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: K / System Settings
<snama> or you can type    kcontrol    in konsole
<LjL> or in alt+f2 for that matter
<RealisticDragon> alt-space kcontrol :)
<kavit> whats the gpg key for kubuntu.org apt repository?
<LjL> RealisticDragon: that won't work
<RealisticDragon> bah, its not in katapult.. wonder why
<LjL> RealisticDragon: it only knows about things that are somewhere in the menu i think
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there somewhere under system settings where I can choose which programs to load at startup? or do I have to write a script to do that?
<snama> hey this is great stuff man
<RealisticDragon> i do love katapult but it can be a bit odd :)
<snama> where are you all from?
<Jucato> K Menu -> System Settings
<LjL> kavit: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-161.php
<jerp> kavit, go to that automated repository generator, they'll have it there
<RealisticDragon> england snama
<snama> iam fron sweden
<snama> from*
<Jucato> RealisticDragon: its Programs catalog only knows those that are in the K Menu
<buzzy> how do i mount a floppy in fat mode?
<kavit> jerp: which one?
<RealisticDragon> well alt-space sys works anyway ;)
<_kuja_> mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /path/to/mountpoint
<_kuja_> perhaps
<LjL> dettoaltrimenti_: can't you just open all (and only) the programs you want to be run at startup, and do a K / Save Session?
<snama> what is katapult btw?
<LjL> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<LjL> snama: press Alt+Space
<Jucato> dettoaltrimenti_: you can just create links to the applications you want to startup in ~/.kde/Autostart (right click -> Create New -> Link to Application). Or you could use KDE's Session management which is set to "Restore from previous session" by default
<LjL> oh it's previous session by default
<jerp> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<snama> man itws great stuff
<Jucato> LjL: yep. not manually save session
<_kuja_> katapult's even a fully functional calculator :)
<eMaX_> re
<RealisticDragon> haha thats awesome _kuja_
<snama> doesnt katapult have to buffer the harddriver or something?
<Jucato> Katapult can launch programs in K Menu, search for docs in your home directory, launch/run Amarok playlists, etc
<snama> like indexing
<Jucato> snama: not really. it just uses the information that's already available, like the K Menu (.desktop files), Amarok playlists, etc
<snama> k
<snama> nice
<Jucato> oh, it also does bookmarks
<snama> very nice
<snama> what web browser are you using guys?
* _kuja_ is using opera
<RealisticDragon> firefox and konqueror :)
<RealisticDragon> mostly firefox
<snama> opera is great but now i use Konqueror
<snama> Firefox boots so damn slow on my pc
<snama> konqueror is instant
<rich__> hi i am having a poblem
<_kuja_> I have opera skiinned to look just like konqueror (for the most part) .... I get the two confused sometimes!
* Jucato uses Konqueror
<Jucato> snama: you could try swiftfox
<RealisticDragon> whats up rich__?
<snama> k
<Jucato> _kuja_: how can you get confused with the toolbars? :P
<Jucato> going afk...
<RealisticDragon> too many firefox extensions i dont want to give up :)
<rich__> my pc wont bownload things off the internet
<_kuja_> I know that's different, but the colors, icons, everything else is the same .....
* Jucato needs no Fx extensions :)
<rich__> my pc wont bownload things off the internet
<shenmue> RealisticDragon: me too
<_kuja_> Or as close as I can get it.
<snama> man i like the way linux communities work man... its so friendly and free
<RealisticDragon> rich__: the same pc you are using now?
<rich__> yes\
<RealisticDragon> so, the internet works, just some bugs ;) which program are you using to download?
<rich__> firefox
<rich__> ???
<shenmue> Jucato: some ff extensions are really helpful
<RealisticDragon> can you see web pages with it? its just downloading files that breaks?
<VSpike> !arts
<ubotu> arts: sound system from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<rich__> yes how did u no???
<snama> man i bet KDE4 will rock
<rich__> yes how did u no???
<RealisticDragon> just working through the list of things that might be wrong :)
<snama> i wish it could be faster than 3 too
<RealisticDragon> what happens when you go to toold>downloads? (firefox menus)
<snama> you open up the downloads window
<BluesKaj> how do i give myself permission to copy files from ext3 to my NTFS partition ...I have samba working and i can copy file from NTFS to kubuntu , but not the reverse . I don't want to have to boot into windows.
<snama> if you want to configure you go to preferences
<RealisticDragon> talking rich though a problem snama ;)
<snama> k
<snama> lol
<RealisticDragon> does the download window show up when you do that rich__? :o
<llutz> BluesKaj: you don't want to write to ntfs from linux,( maybe with ntf-3g)...
<vado> Hi
<RealisticDragon> !captive
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<snama> hey vado
<snama> having a nice day?
<_kuja_> speaking of arts and kde4 ... no more arts, yay!
<BluesKaj> llutz, ntf-3g ? what's that ?
<llutz> BluesKaj: new driver for ntfs
<snama> when is KDE 4 coming?
<_kuja_> in a long time
<rich__> yes it does
<rich__> its working
<snama> :( but i bet it will be good made
<llutz> BluesKaj: ntfs-3g, sry
<rich__> its working
<rich__> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<RealisticDragon> great rich__, all set now? :)
<rich__> i think
<BluesKaj> llutz, , I just need permission to copy files
<snama> another satisfied soul
<snama> its good and friendly here
<snama> windows sucks
<_kuja_> The phrase "Windows sucks" has such a nice ring to it
<BluesKaj> windows is a fact of life , I have to learn to live with it
<RealisticDragon> well, windows isnt the whole problem :) its all the software that sucks AND requires windows thats the problem... the telmex DSL install frexample that took me 2 1/2 hours this morning :P https://www.revis.co.uk/site/?q=node/125
<snama> microsoft is critisized for having too many "Windows applications" in Vista. not letting the competion in. believe it or not but microsoft has its own Anti-Virus for Vista haha
<BluesKaj> all this windows bashing isn't helping me
<_kuja_> RealisticDragon: don't limit it to software, don't forget about the hardware ...
<fannagoganna_> well i don't like MS because it's just not a very powerful OS
<llutz> win-bashing helps nobody
<_kuja_> No, but it makes us feel all warm and fuzzy inside.
<BluesKaj> llutz, ;)
<snama> you cant do nothing in the NT or DOS command-line
<fannagoganna_> with Linux, i can just pop out a program with a GUI when I need one
<RealisticDragon> i havent tried the new windows shell yet
<RealisticDragon> its supposed to be half decent
<snama> hey btw will Swiftfox interfere with Firefox?
<fannagoganna_> plus, any UNIX shell command is much much much better than cmd :)
<fannagoganna_> I mean UNIX shell, sorry
<_kuja_> cygwin? :D
<llutz> if you miss something, use cygwin or gnu-utils, bash/zsh are available, so what? :)
<fannagoganna_> eh, cygwin is pretty cumbersome. Although it's better than Windows, it's not as good as Linux
<snama> has any1 tried tremolous?
* _kuja_ hasn't
<rich__> > > > > > > > Could not open the file /home/rich/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin.
<rich__> > > > > > > > gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<rich__> > > > > > > > Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<rich__> > > > > > > > Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<rich__> help
<rich__> > gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<rich__> > Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<rich__> > Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<_kuja_> try kate?
<RealisticDragon> no
<fannagoganna_> did you try chmod +x  /home/rich/Desktop/GoogleEarthLinux.bin?
<RealisticDragon> its google earth
<rich__> help
<RealisticDragon> what fannagoganna_ said ;)
<rich__> help
<snama> what are you trying to do?
<snama> rich
<RealisticDragon> open up a konsole (alt-f2)
<RealisticDragon> then type konsole
<Dr_willis> rich__,  Learn some linux basics gesh.. and quit acting like an idiot on IRC.
<dreamer> heya
<rich__> i tryed 2 download it
<_kuja_> why do such a combersome thing when we have katapult, RD?
<cebices4> sorry the lights went out in here and i missed all the aswers... could you please repeat
<Dr_willis> rich__,  you need to 'run' the thing - its an executable.. not a text file.. dont just 'double click' on it.
* dreamer wants to set thunderbird as the defoult mail-client to open mail-links in firefox and stuff
<dreamer> where can I do that ?
<snama> you need to go to the file properties of GoogleEarthLinux.bin and make it executable and then open konsole in that directory and launch
<fannagoganna_> hey now, this channel is for newbies
<fannagoganna_> no need for abuse
<rich__> thanks
<RealisticDragon> the command you need rich is 'chmod u+x google*.bin && ./google*.bin'
<D4rkW1zz4rd> hello
<RealisticDragon> the first one marks the file as being good to run and the second runs it
<D4rkW1zz4rd> I need some help
<D4rkW1zz4rd> how to configure PPPOE ?
<_kuja_> that happens a lot in support channels d4rk
<Dr_willis> just dont shout  help, help, help, and flood the channel in the future.. :)
<D4rkW1zz4rd> it just gives me access denied authentification failed
<RealisticDragon> D4rkW1zz4rd: USB ASDL modem?
<D4rkW1zz4rd> no modem
<D4rkW1zz4rd> at all
<D4rkW1zz4rd> direct connection
<llutz> dreamer: in firefox prefs.js/user.js , "network.protocol-handler.app.mailto" = "firefox", "network.protocol-handler.external.mailto" ="true"
<Dr_willis> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<RealisticDragon> best place to look might be the ubuntu wiki D4rkW1zz4rd, afraid i havent had to play with ppoe
<dreamer> llutz: where exactly do I find this to edit ?
<rich__> thanks everyone
<llutz> dreamer: ~/.mozilla ; http://mozdev.org/pipermail/discuss/2004-April/000068.html
<_kuja_> hmm, apt-cache shows a  couple pertinent programs: pppoe and pppoeconf
<rich__> thanks everyone
<snama> np
<rich__> bye
<dreamer> llutz: thnx, I'll check
<rich__> bye
<snama> bye man have a nice day
<rich__> u 2
<rich__> marry xmas
<snama> same to you
<rich__> have a good day
<Dr_willis> now HOW did i install google earth from the package manager....
<Dr_willis> its in some alternative repos i guess...
<Dr_willis> I rember doing it just last week. :)
<snama> hey does any1 know any very big difference between Feisty Herd and Edgy Eft?
<RealisticDragon> beryl might be inegrated into feisty
<snama> nice
<RealisticDragon> im not sure about this name :( i was hoping for fantabulous flatfish ;)
<snama> lol
<Dr_willis> I think the whole Cute Animal Name scheme is getting rather sad....
<snama> hey btw any1 here wants that Valve ports Steam and all of the big Steam games to Linux, BSD and Mac?
<RealisticDragon> not me
<snama> would be nice
<RealisticDragon> not a fan of steam
<Dr_willis> snama,  actually i gave UP on  the valve games because of Steam.
<snama> not me either but CS and Half Life
<snama> steam is so slow
<Dr_willis> they did it in a totally screwy way.. and i had to wait several days to get HL2 to even install.
<Dr_willis> so i dont buy stuff from them any more.
<Dr_willis> actually i dont play games much any more.
<snama> i never did
<snama> buy
<snama> i borrowed an account from a friend or used Pacsteam
<Dr_willis> and the way steam is set up i cant even 'legally' give my game to my brother to play.. since its in my name.
<RealisticDragon> if you pay for steam games then you wont be able to play them when/if valve pulls the plug :o all my old games i can still play on linux with cedega if i feel bored enough... HL2 and the rest are just rented, so im keeping my money :)
<snama> Pacsteam is pretty good, you get all the games but you can only run them on cracked servers
<Dr_willis> sounds like somthing to avoide...
<imagine> Hello, during the install, Kubuntu never asked me to enter a SU password.. How can I set it up now ?
<snama> so how much faster is Swiftfox compared to Firefox?
<RealisticDragon> not so into stolen software anymore :) easier of course to say now that linux is so good.. and i get paid on a monthly basis :P
<Dr_willis> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<RealisticDragon> imagine: you dont normally use root on an ubuntu/k box, if you need to have a root shell try sudo su
<imagine> ok
<Dr_willis> sudo -s
<imagine> sry, I"m comin from SUSe
<RealisticDragon> the password for sudo is the first user password :)
<Dr_willis> i perfer the 'sux' command.. but im old-skool
<imagine> kk;)
<dresnu> hello to all! I'm getting a new laptop today with a dual 2 core processor. I'm a little confused on which kubuntu version to install. Should I install the "normal" x86 version with the generic smp kernel or the amd64 version (which from what I read on the forums works also with intel cpus)?
<Dr_willis> Been Messing with my MythTV box last 3 days....
<Dr_willis> dresnu,  i would avoide the 64bit versions. theres still lots of quirks with stuff. and programs taht are not avail for it.
<RealisticDragon> dresnu: right now i think a lot of people are still running on x86 rather than -amd64 until the last of the bugs go away
<snama> i am satisfied with my good'ol Pentium 3 coppermine
<dresnu> aha, yeah I already knew about many programs not working with 64bit version
<snama> any1 here running on a P3?
<RealisticDragon> got a server running on an old P3 gen. celeron :)
<dresnu> but you confirme my that the amd64 version also works for intel?
<snama> man am i hungry
<RealisticDragon> dresnu: yeah, the intel 64 bit extensions were licensed from amd
<dresnu> RealisticDragon: interesting, thanks
<dresnu> so I guess I'll stick to x86 for now
<snama> where are you guys from?
<snama> any1 here experiencind Amarok being slow at startup?
<Dr_willis> heh - anyone here even been able to FIND a ps3
* Rob-West kills everyone
* Dr_willis ducks
<RealisticDragon> i want a wii but they are all sold out :/
<Dr_willis> The hotest Xmas gifts that you cant buy....
<nuxil> linux will run on ps3 ;)
<Dr_willis> linux will run on a PS2 :)
<nuxil> i know
<Dr_willis> linux will run on a ........ lot of things..
<dreamer> it'll ,rum' on anything :P
<RealisticDragon> no direct access to the video hardware
<dreamer> 'run' *
<nuxil> Dr_willis, LOL
<nuxil> yea thats true
<dofre> hello
<Dr_willis> been looking at the Nokia 770, or that GPX2 handheld for a new toy....
<Dr_willis> but i want somthing that can play videos well.
<dofre> i have a usb version 2 but in linux it's configure only with 1.1 version
<Jucato> both can, afaik
* Jucato wished 770 also functioned as a phone.... :(
<Dr_willis> so can my PSP - :) but i want somtning thats nice and easier to use.
<dofre> how to modifiy to pass to usb 2
<Dr_willis> PSP is &$&@&@9 annoying in the formats it plays
<RealisticDragon> Dr_willis: i have a sharp zaurus C750 for playing video :) 2gb sd card and a 4gb Cf card, and enough battery to get over the adlantic
<nuxil> sonyericsson :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: yes. so you can play more games :)
<Dr_willis> i dont even play games on the psp
<Dr_willis> 'Porn Station Portable'
<nuxil> lol
<Dr_willis> NEXT big thing to figure out - is converting my MythTV recordings to PSP format....
<nuxil> heh.. good luck :)
<Dr_willis> I hear the replacement for the 770 is  comming out soon.
<RealisticDragon> theres a tool to automatically convert them and serve them up as an rss feed
<RealisticDragon> maybe that was for the ipod :o
<Dr_willis> guy at work had an ipod watching videos.. the psp made it look like a cheap thing.
<Dr_willis> :)
<nuxil> wtf is the point in watching a video on a 2" screen :p
<Dr_willis> Of course they frown on watching videos at work.
<_kuja_> on a 2" screen ... that costs $100+
<_kuja_> I don't know what the point is either
<Dr_willis> its so noisy in the factory.. and i got anime that i have to use subtitles for.. so i need a bigger screen.
<nuxil> overprized
<nothlit> The psp should have enough res for subtitles
<nothlit> Dr_willis, of course only if you can use all of it
<ubuntu_> will two bootable flags frag the system? (one on a sata disk /dev/sdc, and one on a stata disk /dev/sdb)
<nuxil> hehe make a headgear for the ipod and let it hang like 3" away from your eyes.. make it look like 50" :P
<Dr_willis> Yea. getting the videos converted to the psp - and showing the subtitles - is the stumbling point.
<Dr_willis> Getting Anything converted to the PSP is the big hassle.
<Dr_willis> nuxil,  they got those allready.
<nuxil> lol
<nuxil> no kidding?
<ubuntu_> i am adding a disk :) ,but just adding with fdisk and mkfs and plug in as +1sdx does not boot the system
<nuxil> well people make alot of crap thise days.. so why not a headgrear for the ipod
* _kuja_ imagines people walking around with their ipod headgear, bumping into things
<nuxil> lol
<RealisticDragon> you can get glasses that take composite inputs already ;)
<dofre> any idea to configure a correct usb 2....
* _kuja_ wants some
<BluesKaj> _kuja_, i need to unmount the hda1 partition in oder to use Fuse and ntfs-3g..what's the the right command ?
<_kuja_> umount /dev/hda1
<_kuja_> **sudo
<nuxil> not happening if hda1 is /
<ubuntu_> can anyone tell why kubuntu doesn' t let me add a disk? if i do, and make the table and fs from a live-cd and reboot, the system stops with some weird error
<jager|work> some weird error?
<jager|work> can you be more specific?
<nuxil> ubuntu_, a weird error for you may mean something for others
<_kuja_> screenshot/pastebin of the weird error?
<ubuntu_> yeah, i have seem more, something with that init could not be found
<ubuntu_> but as soon as i unplug the new disk, all is just fine
<ubuntu_> *seen
<_kuja_> What kind of disk?
<_kuja_> IDE, SATA, USB, Firewire?
<ubuntu_> seagate barracuda 7200.10 sata3gb/s  750GB
* _kuja_ wants one
<ubuntu_> hehe
<_kuja_> I've got two barracuda 250gbs ...
<ubuntu_> yeah they seem to be fast
<nuxil> seagate was my first 1 GB disk :)
<ubuntu_> the 7200.10 line that is
<snama> i have an old fujitsu 15.3 GB 5500 rpm
<snama> IDE
<_kuja_> so lets see here, what is your primary drive, seeing as you can't mount the 750gb?
<nuxil> do a df
<nuxil> to check no trying to mount a exsiting one
<nuxil> *no/not
<ubuntu_> SATA1-port is my new seagate, SATA2-port is my old 300GB diamondmax dapperD with LOTS of data, SATA3-port is my old 300GB diamondmax with my stuff
<ubuntu_> SATA2 has a bootable flag
<nuxil> hmmm why did hda become sda in kernel 2.6.19
<_kuja_> ubuntu_, which drive do you ahve ubuntu installed on?
<snama> i need help with one thing. when i installed the Fgrlx driver on Kubuntu 6.10 the KDM doesnt show up when i reboot it. i can only start X by doing startx as root
<ubuntu_> SATA2
<ubuntu_> which was SATA1-port
<nuxil> whats new in edgy compared to dapper ?
<_kuja_> Hmm, try unplugging any and all IDE drives, and then booting?
<snama> mostly bug-fixes i guess. and some new programs
<_kuja_> nuxil: kde 3.5.5 is a plus
<ubuntu_> but when i added the new disk at SATA3 after i got it partitioned, it didn' t boot... so i thought, let's forget dapper and install edgy on the new disk
<nuxil> _kuja_, is that all?
<_kuja_> No
<snama> why dont you check on their site
<nuxil> _kuja_, i got 3.5.5 in my dapper
<buz> how do i force linux to rescan usb devices?
<_kuja_> Yes, but try to start Kaffeine from the terminal in dapper with kde 3.5.5, I dare you.
<buz> after resuming from suspend to disk usb subsystem doesnt work anymore
<_kuja_> Unless they've done another update since the last time I ran 3.5.5 in dapper ...
<snama> when i installed the Fgrlx driver on Kubuntu 6.10 the KDM doesnt show up when i reboot it. i can only start X by doing startx as root
<_kuja_> In other words, there are issues with it in dapper.
<snama> can someone help me plz?
<nuxil> buz, reconnect them. fysicaly
<buz> nuxil: doesnt help
<buz> they dont show up
<ubuntu_> and that turned out to be questionable because then i have to know wheter two bootable flag will hurt the system
<buz> not even on dmesg
<ubuntu_> so i was trailing...
<nuxil> buz, try unsuspend the disk with hdparm
<ubuntu_> was scared and came here
<buz> its not a disk
<buz> its mostly my mouse
<buz> tho usb disks dont get detected either
<buz> its like whole usb subsystem is dead
<buz> even though the modules are reloaded
<_kuja_> ubuntu_ your problem is weird indeed
<buz> i need to unload all usb stuff before suspend
<nuxil> smod |grep usb
<nuxil> *lsmod
<buz> yeah, 6 modules using usbcore
<buz> all fine
<nuxil> try reloade the modules
<buz> usbcore               134912  7 usblp,usbkbd,usbmouse,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usbhid
<snama> i got to go and shit now man
<_kuja_> that's wonderful snama
<ubuntu_> yeah, well, if i could install edgy on the new disk on SATA1-port without getting in troubles with previous bootable flags it will fly i guess. But it is scary with my load of data
<buz> why would bootable flag destroy data
<_kuja_> Well, so long as corruption doesn't happen, and it shouldn't, you should be save ubuntu_
<_kuja_> *safe
<buz> reloading all usb modules doesnt help eithrer
<_kuja_> As per the bootable flags, I've never noticed any differences when using or not using them.
<_kuja_> I don't even bother setting them anymore.
<buz> winwoes gets confused without
<buz> other than that they arent really needed i guess
<Rob-West> winblows sucks
<_kuja_> Oh, I haven't used/setup windows in a couple years, so I guess I wouldn't know :D
<nuxil> buz, does this only happens if X is running?
<buz> i sent the machine to suspend while i was in x, but i have it switching to VT1 first
<Rob-West> i switched to linux 2 weeks ago
<nuxil> ther might be a bug in the Xorg driver for usb
<buz> if i dont switch to VT1 i get garbled gui after resuem
<_kuja_> A wise choice Rob-West!
<dettoaltrimenti_> if you don't have a registered domain name, can people still access an apache server you set up if through your ip address?
<buz> nuxil: gets weirder than that, if i do suspend to ram after suspend to disk and then resume, i can use the keyboard and mice again
<buz> all usb stuff
<buz> so obviously powersaved does some black magic
<_kuja_> dettoaltrimenti, maybe, if you have a static ip
<ubuntu_> thanks for info _kuja_
<ubuntu_> and rest
<nuxil> buz, sounds weird
<_kuja_> yw ubuntu_
<buz> mhh try some more
<buz> i'm almost there
<buz> i never had suspend to disk working while using nvidia binary drivers
<buz> if that will work, this laptop is perfect
<dettoaltrimenti_> how do I check my ip in the terminal? ipconfig?
<_kuja_> unsure, it'd have to be the ip that your ISP assigned you
<bgsteffens> i just mounted a hard drive but i do not have access to it! >_>
<bgsteffens> how can i change permissions on a mounted drive >___>
<Chousuke> depends on the filesystem
<bgsteffens> ext3
<Chousuke> chmod.
<Chousuke> maybe there's some GUI tool for it too
<Chousuke> like right-clicking the files in konqueror and looking at properties or something
<bgsteffens> well it looks like it yea
<bgsteffens> but it says i don't have permission
* Chousuke doesn't really like using GUIs for tasks like that.
<Chousuke> bgsteffens: then you're not the owner of those files.
<bgsteffens> can i do like a sudo in kde?
<nothlit> Chousuke, there is
<nothlit> kdesu?
<Chousuke> hmm
<snama> iam back
<bgsteffens> should i not have mounted the device as root?
<Chousuke> bgsteffens: is it an external drive or something?
<nothlit> bgsteffens, kdesu konqueror ... is that what you mean?
<bgsteffens> no, internal driver
<Chousuke> no, that should not matter.
<Chousuke> what files does it contain?
<bgsteffens> empty, i want to move old files to it
<_kuja_> Chousuke, bgsteffens, good old fstab. You can set most anything regarding permissions in there. Then umount, remount, and you're good to go.
<bgsteffens> to get them off ntfs
<Chousuke> bgsteffens: hmmh
<Chousuke> bgsteffens: I think you need a chown operation
<bgsteffens> kuja: you can set permission in there?
<_kuja_> bgsteffens, mmhmm
<Chousuke> bgsteffens: if you do chown -R username.username /drive/mount/path that should make the drive "belong" to your user.
<Chousuke> be careful not to do it on /, though!
<snama> you know all, i think all Linux and BSD people should make some more propaganda in public places
<bgsteffens> i put /dev/hdd, /media/temphd, auto, rw, user, noauto, 0, 0
<Chousuke> auto and noauto together?
<snama> in cities, squares and malls
<Chousuke> :P
<bgsteffens> i copied above lines generated by os...........
<bgsteffens> auto is for type
<bgsteffens> noauto under options
<Chousuke> ah, true
<Chousuke> bgsteffens: do you need to have multiple users with access to the drive?
<_kuja_> what fstype are we working with?
<Chousuke> ext3
<ubuntu_> oh, btw, does it matter if the disk on SATA1-port is on /dev/sdb instead of /dev/sda? (seems the installation forces me todo that when the other disks are SATA2 and SATA3)
<Chousuke> it should be trivial
<bgsteffens> no :( i just want to transfer 300 gb from one drive to another and then i'm done :(
<Chousuke> bgsteffens: you just need to change the owner of the drive
<Chousuke> that doesn't require any remounting
<_kuja_> yeah, a simple chown -R should do the trick
<Chousuke> I have no idea how to do it in a GUI, but it's simple from the command line
<Chousuke> This is kind of funny, actually
<bgsteffens> chown root:staff /u? lol
<Chousuke> Maybe people complain that Linux is difficult to use because they're always given instructions in CLI commands :P
<_kuja_> chown -R users:users /path/to/mountpoint?
<snama> bgsteffens: you can burn it all onto DVDs hehe
<RealisticDragon> one line somewhere thats easy to find or 13 button clicks in random locations :P
<bgsteffens> snama: would take forever.. after how long i've been trying to do this tho lol
<TheGateKeeper> Chousuke:  hmmm thought that made it easy, copy --> paste
<bgsteffens> i should've just used dvds in the first place ;P
<Chousuke> but telling them to "type <random magicks here>" instead of "click there, and there, and there, and... oh, you were using fluxbox?"
<snama> DVD9
<Chousuke> easier
<Chousuke> :P
<RealisticDragon> as long as no one tries the old just type sudo rm -rf / thing :P
<snama> any1 here uses the Baghira theme for KDE?
<bgsteffens> k i did sudo chown root:brian /media/temphd
<_kuja_> hehehe
<bgsteffens> no error but
<bgsteffens> root still owns
<Chousuke> bgsteffens: of course.
<Chousuke> bgsteffens: you specified root as the owner.
<_kuja_> you need chown -R! the -R is important
<Chousuke> and you need to say brian:brian if you want to be the owner.
<Chousuke> the second username is actually a group name
<bgsteffens> sudo chown -R brian:brian /media/temphd?
<Chousuke> yeah
<Chousuke> that makes you own the drive.
<bgsteffens> ok whew
<ubuntu_> 0_o
<_kuja_> and every file on it
<bgsteffens> mkdir worked
<bgsteffens> :D
<Chousuke> I suppose there's no need to give other users access?
<_kuja_> w007
<bgsteffens> no need but
<Chousuke> in that case, you'd have to make a group.
<bgsteffens> oh i see
<Chousuke> it's simple, really
<bgsteffens> thanks for the search term for the future
<bgsteffens> i never know what to write in google for what i want to know lol
<Chousuke> I think you can make groups from some account management tool in KDE
<RealisticDragon> kuser
<bgsteffens> yea i think i saw something like that
<Chousuke> then you can just "sudo chown brian:group" whatever files you want the group to be able to access
<_kuja_> I don't think ubuntu installs kuser by default, but systemsettings has a clone of it in it.
<bgsteffens> cool cool ^^
<Chousuke> also, chmod to modify permissions to the files.
<bgsteffens> i like linux for the command line lol
<Chousuke> Do you know how permissions work on ext3?
<bgsteffens> nope =/
<Chousuke> there's the owner, the group, and others.
<bgsteffens> i thought i saw something in KDE that looked like ftp permissions lol
<Chousuke> each have their own permissions.
<Chousuke> they are exactly like ftp permissions.
<_kuja_> read, write, and execute
<bgsteffens> niceee
<bgsteffens> :D
<Chousuke> or ftp permissions are exactly like UNIX permissions, actually.
<Chousuke> (or POSIX? terminology... ;()
<_kuja_> Sure, why not
<bgsteffens> ;P
<bgsteffens> ok thank you everyone
<bgsteffens> the migration to linux nightmare has subsided just long enough for me to go to work
<Chousuke> the problem people are having with no permissions on NTFS drives is because of incompatible permission schemes.
<bgsteffens> i'll be back with more questions another day >=D
<_kuja_> oh my, work, how horrible
<Chousuke> NTFS doesn't have simple POSIX permissions, so you need to "emulate" them when mounting a nNTFS drive :/
<Chousuke> an*
<_kuja_> transitioning to linux is kind of like eating a warhead, or a fireball
<bgsteffens> all at once or none at all?
<bgsteffens> or burns you no matter what ;P
<Chousuke> Linux requires you to be able to change the way you think.
<Chousuke> the generic windows user doesn't have a clue as to what "permissions" even are
<_kuja_> nay, I speak of the candies ... burns at first, but soon enough they're quite sweet :)
<bgsteffens> hehe
<Chousuke> but in Linux, they're an essential part of what keeps Linux secure :P
<bgsteffens> i've used windows most of my life except for dos (which i miss)
<Chousuke> DOS didn't even have permission support :D
<bgsteffens> always programming
<bgsteffens> can't wait to get going programming in linux
<bgsteffens> ^^
<Chousuke> or rather, the filesystems didn't.
<bgsteffens> yea but it was command-line
<Chousuke> heh
<Jucato> (what do you expect from an OS that doesn't ask *your* permission to "dial home"?)
<bgsteffens> i like to know exactly what i'm doing lol
<Chousuke> I wonder what kind of trouble users are going to have when Vista blows these "you don't have permission to write to this file" messages at them.
<bgsteffens> vista will have permissions?
<ubuntu_> nope
<_kuja_> There will be a lot of job openings for help desk positions?
<Chousuke> well, it will default to non-admin user I think
<Chousuke> since they're probably used to running as admin and having permission to do anything they want
<bgsteffens> oh lol
<Chousuke> XP does have permissions too. very advanced and flexible ones too
<Chousuke> just that everyone runs as admin
<bgsteffens> just everyone runs as admin eh
<Chousuke> and everyone expects you to run as admin
<_kuja_> Not everybody.
<Chousuke> which makes the whole thing useless.
<Chousuke> _kuja_: almost everyone, then :P
<_kuja_> My parents win_xp computer, of course, isn't set up in such a foolish manner :)
<Chousuke> I've tried running it with non-admin.
<Chousuke> it's a pain to set up, and a pain to use.
<_kuja_> Indeed.
<_kuja_> A very big pain.
<Chousuke> there's always some app that needs more permissions
<Chousuke> and then you need to hack registry and permissions to make that app work.
<_kuja_> or if permissions somehow get changed, oh,l the nightmare that is modifying permissions in winxp home
<Chousuke> It's not Windows' fault, really :/
<_kuja_> Yes it is.
<bgsteffens> haha'
<Chousuke> well, not XP:
<Chousuke> XP's*
<Chousuke> It's just legacy software from the Win9x time when they had no permissions :P
<_kuja_> If it didn't set users up to be admin by default, applications wouldn't be written expecting users to be admins.
<Chousuke> and still some apps get coded in a stupid way
<ubuntu_> i asked MS once how todo that, they refused to tell me how to get it done, i had to pay for it :(
<bgsteffens> O_o
<Chousuke> ubuntu_: eh?
<bgsteffens> ++google
<_kuja_> had to pay for what, ubuntu_?
<ubuntu_> yeah, it was because i had oem license i guess
<Chousuke> had to pay to get documentation about how to write working software?
<ubuntu_> for support
<Chousuke> what kind of sad platform is that... oh :(
<_kuja_> the usual kind that microsoft promotes?
<Chousuke> good developer documentation is kind of essential :/
<Chousuke> but it sucks if you have to pay to access even basic stuff like that.
<ubuntu_> i dunno, just called them and need to verify a lot of numbers and them the awnser was probably only ment to given for corporate use, at least, that is my guess
<ubuntu_> holy f, typo's....
<Chousuke> Maybe the info is available on MSDN somewhere.
<_kuja_> No need to fret about microsoft though now, now is there.
* aleksanteri needs some help again :P
<_kuja_> just ask the question/etc aleksanteri?
<aleksanteri> so: how do i run a php file in the terminal?
* _kuja_ has no idea
<aleksanteri> in win you could do a batch file "php.exe" "file_to_run.php"
<aleksanteri> how you do it in linux?
<_kuja_> perhaps "php filetorun.php"?
<trappist> aleksanteri: php5 -f file
<trappist> per the man page
<aleksanteri> ok
<aleksanteri> thx
<aleksanteri> will try that
<ubuntu_> yeah you're right _kuja_, but it got me a bad feeling back then, i was overwhelmed by arrogance. Anyway...
<oslo> i dont want korgac run when i run kontact how can i do ?
<_kuja_> configure -> configure kontact
<nuxil> Hey
<_kuja_> uncheck korgac?
<nuxil> has anyone used Kommander ?
* _kuja_ hears the crickets chirping
<nuxil> is ther a way to make the spinboxses or the slidrers use desimals like.. 3.14 and so on? i have only gotten it to use hole int's like 1 ; 2 : 3 so on.
<sampo-> If I got free space at my hard drive end, and I want to make new partition, does it effect to other partitions? In software-raid howto says, that if make changes to partitions, array must stopeed.
<Chousuke> And you have software RAID?
<sampo-> Yes
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<Chousuke> I'm not sure if it only means changes in the partitions that are part of the RAID set already.
<sampo-> ok, and does linux use /boot -area after boot?
<Chousuke> I have no idea.
<Chousuke> but just creating a partition from free space should not affect other partitions if you don't do resizing or moving. However, the RAID might be sensitive to changes to the disk as a whole too. :/
<_kuja_> umount everything on the disk(s) before making any changes, a good policy to follow.
<bXi> does one of you know any sound edit/recording tools cept for audacity
<LjL> bXi: kwave
<LjL> bXi: and soniK, not in the repositories, but the author has an Ubuntu package i think
<nuxil> energyXT ;E
<nuxil> $$$
* bXi checks sonik
<nuxil> http://www.xt-hq.com/
<LjL> bXi: only a Breezy package actually :-\
<LjL> and a debian sarge one, you might try that, with the obvious caveats of course
<stamen> hi
<bXi> and compilable from source i guess
<stamen> how to cd in directory which is separated by spaces in console
<stamen> ?
<bXi> use \ in front of the spaces
<bXi> like\ this
<stamen> 10x
<_kuja_> or put the filename/location in quotes
<bXi> or type the first few letters and press tab
<stamen> bXi: how this will be -> Toni Braxton - Un-Break
<stamen> Toni\ Braxton \- \Un-Break ?
<eMaX_> re
<bXi> just type Toni<tab key>
<eMaX_> did I already say that ubuntu is cool...
<bXi> or Toni\ Braxton\ -\ Un-Break
<stamen> ok
<stamen> in this variant  just type Toni<tab key> it shows posibilities
<bXi> then type the next letter
<bXi> and press tab again
<stamen> ok
<stamen> yes, now ot works
<stamen> did anybody knows how to modify a playlist made with winamp under windows to make it readable for linux
<stamen> because it makes the drives in win with letters, but in lin u know how they are
<bXi> with what program are you trying to play it?
<eMaX_> anyone uses kopete here? I apparently wants to store my im passwords in kwallet. so a) kwallet keeps asking me for whether it shall have access (I'd like to say, yes, forever), and then I keep getting asked for each im provider password.
<stamen> amarok
<stamen> eMaX_: me
<bXi> then i dont know if it can import them
<stamen> with what progwam you can
<stamen> and how to make them to be burned to a cd
<stamen> after that
<_kuja_> emax, with kwallet, you can set your master password to nothing, and it won't bug you anymore, assuming physical access to your computer is secure enough.
<eMaX_> well you know when I look at the kwallet settings, I see "kopete" "grant always" (or what it's like in English)
<eMaX_> and yet it keeps bugging me
<_kuja_> And yet it will. It grants permission to use the wallet, yet you'll still have to input the master password.
<eMaX_> this is particularly useful.
<aleksanteri> ok i used aptitude to get php5 but what's the command now? :P
<eMaX_> php (Enter)
<eMaX_> :D
<aleksanteri> bash: php: command not found
<aleksanteri> :P
<aleksanteri> i tried that before
<_kuja_> php5 <enter>
<hazard_> anyone have any experience with TV cards and linux?
<aleksanteri> no
<_kuja_> not I
<Dr_willis> hazard_,  using MythTV right now on my other machine. :P)
<Dr_willis> got a Hauggpage 150
<hazard_> specifically, I only care about video in to the computer's display, not watching cable
<aleksanteri> _kuja_: no
<nuxil> haha i got a better card :P
<nuxil> pvr 500 :P
<Dr_willis> Mine was on sale + remote after rebates = $40
<Dr_willis> :)
<hazard_> Haha! mine is an ancient Rage128AIW! P3hear my l33t piles of junk.
<nuxil> im using a logitech remote :) harmony
<Dr_willis> hazard_,  an ati all in wonder card.. may not work at all
<eMaX_> Kompose is really cool
<hazard_> See, that's what I'm trying to figure out, but I can't seem to find anything related either way.
<nuxil> Dr_willis, do you have issues that some bin or img files do not play in myth?
<eMaX_> stamen, do you ever have problems being regularly disconnected from msn with kopete?
<nuxil> movie bin & img files
<_kuja_> aleksanteri: sudo locate -u && locate php | grep bin
<aleksanteri> ok will try ;)
<stamen> no
<impact> hi all
<_kuja_> hi impact
<aleksanteri> _kuja_: and?
<impact> I try to get sound working for Enemy Territory, ... using artsdsp, can anybody tell me what to do? all stuff I have seen on forums like artsp -m does not work
<_kuja_> what did it ouptut? should be a list of binaries with php in their name ...
<_kuja_> bound to be one of them :P
<aleksanteri> ok
<impact> if I deactivate the sound server sound works ...
<nuxil> impact,
<impact> but I want to listen to music AND play Enemy Territory with sound AND have Teamspeak running ...
<impact> is there a proper way?
<nuxil> did you get that?
<aleksanteri> works! thx
<nuxil> impact, i sent you a script in om
<nuxil> *pm
<impact> not I haven't
<nuxil> 1 sec
<impact> sry i have it thx
<nuxil> http://pastebin.ca/279094
<eMaX_> has anyone here vmware running w/ nat ?
<_kuja_> nat?
<cloakable> network address translation
<impact> still does not work @nuxil
<nuxil> i have had this issue,, but i dont remember how i fixed it hehe
<impact> if i dactivate the sound server it works :P
<impact> maybe there is a way using dmix
<eMaX_> network address translation
<compilerwriter> I am not certain which irc client I like best.  Gaim or Konversation?
* compilerwriter is unsure
<nuxil> impact, did you do this
<zorglu_> compilerwriter: entirely up to you
<nuxil> go to the install dir of teamspeaker
<nuxil> then open the teamspeaker script
<nuxil> not bin file
<impact> teamspeak is not installed atm
<nuxil> then you change the line that looks like
<impact> i play music with amarok and want sound with et
<compilerwriter> Although I shall have to find a way to to turn off the sound with every time a person enters or leaves.  That is getting annoying.
<compilerwriter> Gaim is the prettier enterface though.
<nuxil> TeamSpeak.bin $* to artsdsp -m /path/TeamSpeak.bin $*
<compilerwriter> Konversation works reasonably well though.
<zorglu_> hehe
<zorglu_> compilerwriter: thanks for sharing :)
<impact> i have already tried that nuxil
<impact> with the et script
<nuxil> impact, set your amarok to use xine and not artsd
<nuxil> then you disable the kde soundsystem
<nuxil> amaork engine to xine
<impact> ah ok
<eMaX_> my problem is: I have an internal network card on 192.168.1.53/24 and configured the vmnet8 adapter to 192.168.2.1/24; inside the vmware, I have 192.168.2.128/24, and I can ping from 192.168.2.1 <=> 192.168.2.128 both ways. I also want to be able to ping from 192.168.2.128 => 192.168.1.53, yet I'm not able to.
<eMaX_> I assume I need something like port forwarding or whatever on ubuntu / host system so that this works
<_kuja_> compilerwriter, kopete works well enough too :)
<compilerwriter> good lord emax
<eMaX_> oh long time noone called me that way...
<nuxil> eMaX_, ping -I $interface ip
<compilerwriter> I just found one failing with gaim.  It doesn't highlight when someone types using your nick.
<trappist> eMaX_: you need separate static routes for 192.168.1. and 192.168.2.
<compilerwriter> Does kopete do that.
<mc__> compilerwriter: do you indeed write compilers?
<_kuja_> highlight when people use your nick? Yeah
<_kuja_> or it can beep. Only way to get my attention really
<compilerwriter> I haven't attempted such a thing in years.
<eMaX_> trappist on the host system?
<_kuja_> were said attempts successful?
<trappist> eMaX_: yes - btw I wouldn't use that for your vmware subnet
<compilerwriter> I once was one of the esoteric programmers though.
<eMaX_> trappist do you know the exact syntax?
<compilerwriter> I am about to show my age when I tell you I cut my teeth on a sequent.
<trappist> eMaX_: the syntax, yes - the exact command you need, no.  the 'route' man page is helpful though.
<zorglu_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<compilerwriter> Working with linux has been like a blast from the past.
<compilerwriter> Though I never did much system administrative work back then.  I am learning a whole new end of things in that regard.
<eMaX_> trappist something like? route add -net 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev vmnet8 - this doesn't work but do you spot the error?
<impact> still no success
<slow-motion> hallo
<trappist> eMaX_: looks pretty close.  does it give you an error message?
<digilux> hm
<eMaX_> hey question how can I sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<eMaX_> obviously ">" is not "sudoed"
<fdoving> eMaX_: echo 1 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<trappist> eMaX_: echo 1 | su...
<trappist> what fdoving said
<trappist> eMaX_: also, sudo sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<fdoving> eMaX_: it's actually just 'tee' without the -a, to have the > effect. -a is for >>
<eMaX_> works but also outputs a "1"
<trappist> eMaX_: yeah that's what tee does
<trappist> redirects input to stdout and a file
<eMaX_>  echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward >/dev/null works. thanks all
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<imagine> Anyone has ever used moodin?
<BluesKaj> trying to install Fuse and  ntfs-3g , check this out ... I get an error saying line 13 is bad .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37031/
<whiste27> hey there
<imagine> Anyone has tried to install moodin plugin? I can't compile it it crashes all the time
<dettoaltrimenti_> I have saved my passwords in kopete many times, but whenever I restart it always asks me for my passwords again. What's the deal?
<RealisticDragon> hm kopete is using 120KB/sec to the MSN server
<RealisticDragon> oh, turn off the keyring dettoaltrimenti_
<dettoaltrimenti_> you mean kwallet?
<RealisticDragon> yep
<dettoaltrimenti_> should I just uninstall kwallet? or is it useful for anything
<RealisticDragon> i think you can disable it to test
<RealisticDragon> and its useful on a shared machine i guess
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks
<ubuntu_> hola
<ubuntu_> someone speak spanish???????????/
<fdoving> !es | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ubuntu_> #ubuntu-es
<RealisticDragon> escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<teja_> in english guys..plz
<sgorilla80> anyone know the cost of a ds3
<teja_> inkow
<teja_> but im forget hehe
<caseyomah> Is there a way to "Dock" standard applications (Lock to edge and maximize for other apps doex not cover app)?
<caseyomah> (...or lap under "Docked" app)
<caseyomah> I can put the app where I want it, I can make it not able to move even, but resizing the "desktop area" to not include it I can't figure out.
<caseyomah> Any help?
<RealisticDragon> i think you need a tiling window manager for that
<RealisticDragon> im not sure kde can handle it
<RealisticDragon> you can set always on top but thats about it
<RealisticDragon> right click on the title bar and go to advanced
<caseyomah> Yeah, I know about always on top, but I don't want underlap either. :/
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> does anyone know how to make beryl use a window manager?
<RealisticDragon> try ubuntu-xgl luca
<RealisticDragon> :)
<RealisticDragon> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<luca> as a command?
<RealisticDragon> the channel :)
<luca> oh thx :D
<max_> luca: do you need help installing beryl?
<blackflag> Im trying to get the apche2-perl module running. So I installed libapache2-mod-perl2 and doing a2enmod but can not find a perl modul
<blackflag> where is it?
<blackflag> can somone help?
<cntb> viva mexico RealisticDragon
<RealisticDragon> im english ;P but i agree with the sentiment :)
<ernz> Hi everyone.
<ernz> Does someone know of a way to make windows remember their position and dimensions on re-opening?
<RealisticDragon> i thought it was like that by default?
<cntb> kubuntu does it KDE does it
<ernz> Mine doesn't...
<cntb> default does it
<ernz> This is a clean install.
<RealisticDragon> odd :)
<RealisticDragon> maybe theres a WM setting that got flipped somewhere
<teja_> guys,how to operate knoppix and kubuntu`s opperation in the same time ....
<The_Machine> how to make yahoo mail my default mail in kubuntu?  :)
<xfreex> www.davetsiz.org
<teja_> guys,how to operate knoppix and kubuntu`s opperation in the same time ....how realistic??
<xfreex> www.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.orgwww.davetsiz.org
<xfreex> www.davetsiz.org www.davetsiz.org www.davetsiz.org www.davetsiz.org www.davetsiz.org www.davetsiz.org www.davetsiz.org www.davetsiz.org
<RealisticDragon> teja_: you can have both installed, and there are a number of ways to run both at once
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun_]  by ChanServ
<xfreex> slm
<xfreex> hi
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %*!*@88.240.102.125]  by crimsun_
<teja_> thanx
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@88.240.102.125]  by crimsun_
<max_> anyone use Beyl?
<max_> Beryl8
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun_]  by crimsun_
<teja_> what is it??max
<RealisticDragon> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<RealisticDragon> that ;)
<fabio_> someone can help me with toshiba a100-925 and omnibook module?
<max_> how do you update beryl from the svn and get all the svn plugins?
<teja_> thanx guys..see you
<max_> how do i install a deb?
<RealisticDragon> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<RealisticDragon> you need to use that :)
<filthgrinder> Hi, how do I uninstall a driver that I have compiled from source?
<RealisticDragon> dkpkg -i whatever.deb if i remember right
<max_> ok
<max_> thanks
<RealisticDragon> filthgrinder: modprobe -r drivername
<filthgrinder> thanks :)
<banjooie> Alright, I am retarded and I have somehow lost my sound.
<banjooie> lspci finds the sound card.
<banjooie> Amarok knows there's sound, no programs complain about it.
<banjooie> The headphones I'm using work.
<RealisticDragon> checked the levels with alsamixer? (console app)
* banjooie checks.
<filthgrinder> and how do I "unmount" a driver..?
<banjooie> The master's set to near full, and I can't see what else is down that would need to be putup
<RealisticDragon> thats what modprobe -r does
<RealisticDragon> it unloads it from the kernel
<filthgrinder> hmm
<RealisticDragon> nothing is set to mute banjooie?
<banjooie> Not that I can see.
<RealisticDragon> tried restarting the sound system? something like /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<banjooie> I've rebooted my entire computer already.
<filthgrinder> $ sudo modprobe -r snd
<filthgrinder> FATAL: Module snd is in use.
<filthgrinder> o0
<RealisticDragon> something is using it then >:)
<filthgrinder> well... no :(
<filthgrinder> because when I started my computer today, I had no sound at all
<filthgrinder> seems like -something- has been screwed up really bad
<filthgrinder> when I do dmesg I get loads of errors from the sound driver
<filthgrinder> unknown symbols and what not :s
<RealisticDragon> doesnt sound good
<filthgrinder> sure doesn't :s
<filthgrinder> I'm suspecting that MAYBE the compiler used the wrong kernel headers when I compiled it
<sampo-> I've got /dev/sdb4 for /boot -area. How do I move /boot from root to sdb4?
<nuxil> So anyone around that has played with Kommander ? kmdr
<filthgrinder> cus my current kernel is 2.6.17-10-generic, but I also have k.h. for 2.6.17-10 in my /usr/src
<banjooie> ....So, uh, besides alsamixer
<banjooie> Any other ideas?
<RealisticDragon> not off the top of my head, sorry
<banjooie> Alright, thanks
<filthgrinder> banjooie: I've had kinda the same problem, just that my mic didn't work (I got sound on the speakers, but no output when I used i.e. Krec. Try googling it, there are LOADS of howtos and troubleshooters for sound problems..
<caseyomah> I have Main Panel and another Panel loaded and Configure Panels claims I have Main Panel and a Dock Application Bar.
<filthgrinder> imho the sound structure in linux kinda sucks :/
<syntaxx> is there a shortcut ket to change desktop to 1 and so on?
<filthgrinder> there are like 253 different mixers, and not all are doing what they claim, and even if you turn "sound system" OFF in system settings, i.e. amarok still plays with no problem
<filthgrinder> RealisticDragon: can the fact that I installed VMware last night have anything to do with the matter?
<filthgrinder> everything was working just fine back then..
<RealisticDragon> it might do, vmware inserts a kernel module i think?
<filthgrinder> might be, I dunno. I just installed it so that I can try installing winXP through it when I physically remove it from my computer
<Party> why doesn't my bash-script run in /Autostart at bootup? It is executable.. Any ideas please?
<STD> I need some help D:
<STD> 1) Does anyone know how to turn on pixel hinting? And 2) I can't read my DVD-RWs that i need with all my music on them x_X
<RealisticDragon> sub pixel hinting can be set under fonts int he control panel
<RealisticDragon> apperance>fonts>configure
<STD> Ah thanks. Hopefully that helps.
<Party> hm got a new kopete in the repositories today.. but there's no sign of 0.12.3 anywhere on the web?
<Party> weirdness
<STD> So nobody knows how I can get my DVD-RWs to read D:
<RealisticDragon> hmm well they should read ok std
<RealisticDragon> the drive reads normal DVDs no problem?
<STD> Yeah.
<buchan__> Is there a way to convert to regular Ubuntu in Kubuntu?
<STD> I used drag-and drop kinda thing to put all my stuff on them in window.s
<STD> :/
<RealisticDragon> buchan__: install kubuntu-desktop
<STD> And now when I go to open the dvd it doesn't show any files D:
<RealisticDragon> the package in the repo
<buchan__> RealisticDragon: Other way around
<zetaz> holA
<buchan__> Kubuntu to Ubuntu.
<RealisticDragon> you want to go to ubuntu? then install ubuntu-desktop
<buchan__> Naturally :)
<buchan__> Thanks
<RealisticDragon> np
<zetaz> hellow fron spain
<RealisticDragon> hi zetaz
<zetaz> hi
<kaajavilinux> hi
<filthgrinder> why would anybody switch away from KDE :s
<RealisticDragon> STD: does your windows software use some wierd packet writing system?
<kaajavilinux> alguien habla en espaol?
<zetaz> sorry for may bad english
<RealisticDragon> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<kn3> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<kaajavilinux> thank
<filthgrinder> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<kn3> :)
<STD> RealisticDragon: it might D: You usually have to make the disk compatible before reading on other drives. But I figured it was the same drive so it would work >_>
<RealisticDragon> its probably the driver thats funky not the hardware ;)
<RealisticDragon> linux can hndle standard multisession disks fine but im not sure what packet write formats it can read
<RealisticDragon> maybe you can read the disk via k3b?
<STD> What's that?
<snama> i dont like the Gnome version of Ubuntu
<RealisticDragon> cd/dvd writing software
<STD> I am a ubuntu n00b D:
<RealisticDragon> alt-space k3b to run it :)
<STD> is k3b on here by default?
<RealisticDragon> yup
<snama> its nice being a noob
<snama> learn stuff
<snama> iam a noob
<STD> Hmm Ima try that
<snama> i learn everyday about linux
<STD> Nah K3b isn't reading it either ;-;
<RealisticDragon> might need to finalise the disk then :o
<Macris> hi guys...
<STD> I can't >_>
<snama> hey
<RealisticDragon> ah, windows has already gone? :/
<STD> Yeah
<snama> maybe you burned it without the ridge rock
<STD> and I cant' even get it back with system restore
<Macris> i need o video editing tool for kde any ideas?
<STD> because of grub
<snama> maybe you burned it without the ridge rock,
<Macris> i cant get cinelerra easily installed
<snama> if iam right Unix systems cant read without ridge rock extensions
<STD> RealisticDragon:  http://foodfight.org/log/Misc/how-to-get-rid-of-grub I tried using the method he showed in there but I'm not exaclty sure how to do it
<Rob-West> i need help
<Rob-West> VMware workstation cant find
<Rob-West> rpm -U --replacepkgs  '///home/robert/Desktop/VMware-workstation-5.5.3-34685.i386.rpm';echo RESULT=$?
<Rob-West> error: Failed dependencies:
<Rob-West> 	/bin/sh is needed by VMwareWorkstation-5.5.3-34685.i386
<Rob-West> woops
<snama> go on
<Rob-West> heres the problem
<Rob-West> rpm -U --replacepkgs  '///home/robert/Desktop/VMware-workstation-5.5.3-34685.i386.rpm';echo RESULT=$?
<Rob-West> error: Failed dependencies:
<Rob-West> 	/bin/sh is needed by VMwareWorkstation-5.5.3-34685.i386
<snama> hehe you dont have the libraries needed to install that
<Rob-West> it cant find /bin/sh
<snama> does it say what is missing?
<Rob-West> no
<snama> i mean what package
<Rob-West> how do i install the libraries
<snama> hey w8 a sec
<snama> if that is RPM you have the wrong package
<snama> ubuntu doesnt use RPM
<snama> its Debian based and therefor uses DEB packages
<Rob-West> KPackage will install .rpm packages
<snama> but it sounds very strange
<snama> you sure?
<Rob-West> yes
<snama> k
<Rob-West> i need to install the libraries i guess
<snama> well its the dependencies you need, its easier to install some apps from source
<snama> bcoz then you get to know what you need when you ./configure
<caseyomah> I found a workaround for my docking issue, I put a panel under the app and set the app always on top.
<Rob-West> how do i install dependencies
<snama> but i think its best for you if you get the DEB version of the package if it is possible
<Rob-West> its not
<Rob-West> unless i use alien to convert it
<caseyomah> alien does dependancy checks.
<snama> yea
<snama> then you should know
<pielgrzym> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snama> what to install in order to install then thing you want t install
<filthgrinder> RealisticDragon: you're right, VMware DID come with its own kernel headers.. I removed vmware now and am recompiling the drivers
<filthgrinder> hopefullt it'll work again :] 
<refus3d> please direct me website where i can learn about changing themes in KDE
<caseyomah> !kde-theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-theme - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<caseyomah> Grr. lol
<snama> it should stand how to compile the themes in the readme's you get with the themes
<ollie> !jack
<ubotu> jack: Rip and encode CDs with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.1+cvs20050801-11 (edgy), package size 125 kB, installed size 580 kB
<ollie> :P
<filthgrinder> !jackoff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jackoff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<filthgrinder> hrrhrr
<snama> lol
<refus3d> dues!!
<snama> !hey whats up
<ollie> im having problems with jack on kubuntu amd64...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hey whats up - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ollie> can i get support here or is this not a support chan?
<STD> !GRUB uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about GRUB uninstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ollie> oh wait it seems it is lol
<snama> it should be a support channel
<halter73> you can get support ollie
<snama> thats the fine thing about communities
<snama> you get help from kind people
<ollie> :)
<ollie> ive got an issue with jack audio connection kit
<halter73> ok
<ollie> i run qjackctl
<ollie> and i get these errors
<ollie> wait il pastebin them holdon
<refus3d> dudes how do i use themes manager
<Rob-West> how do i get /bin/sh back
<Rob-West> or will i need to reload Kubuntu
<refus3d> !dekorator
<ubotu> dekorator: KDE theme manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2fix1-1 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 296 kB
<halter73> the kde theme manager? Rob-West
<Rob-West> no
<Rob-West> its a directory
<refus3d> does any one use dekorat?
<snama> <refus3d> go to konsole and run kcontrol, go to appearence and theme manager
<ollie> doh.. just realised what i did
<Rob-West> ill dig out my Kubuntu cd
<ollie> i installed jack as opposed to jackd with apt
<ollie> haha
<ollie> cheers anyway guys.
<halter73> or you could just go to System -> appearance Rob-West
<snama> halter sorry but theme manager is not in the system setting in kubuntu
<Rob-West> its not the friggen theme crap
<snama> you need to run kcontrol
<snama> its the default srttings manager in KDE
<snama> Kmenu > run command > kcontrol
<snama> or konsole > kcontrol
<mildner> nabend#
<snama> rob west you found it?
<Macris> !video editing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editing - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Macris> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<snama> iam so tired i think i will go to sleep now
<snama> i hate getting up in the morning
<snama> goodbye everone
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> does kubuntu have a startup service manager?
<RealisticDragon> yes, its under advanced on the control panel
<refus3d> how do i start dekorator
<mango12> hello
<refus3d> it isnt "dekorator"
<mango12> how can i edit the package sources to get kernel-source by apt-get? :)
<banjooie> I fixed my sound.
<refus3d> dudes
<banjooie> It was the fucking analog/digital switch.
<refus3d> come on how to i start dekorator
<Ace2016> does kubuntu have a startup service manager?
<The_Machine> Ace2016:  i'm so confused about KDE startup
<The_Machine> i mean
<The_Machine> supposedly in home/user/.kde/Autostart
<The_Machine> if you have anything in there they will autostart
<The_Machine> so make a link to that dir if you want it to load
<The_Machine> when it comes to making things NOT load
<The_Machine> i have some stuff in there that is loading that isn't in there
<The_Machine> and aren't services
<The_Machine> and i dont' get it.
<steveire> is there a channel apart from kate, kde-devel, kde that can answer this question: Is it possible to write kate plugins with python, or is c++ neccessary?
<apokryphos> steveire: my brother's actually working on making kate scritable with python, so stay tuned :)
<steveire> apokryphos: hmmm, what do you mean scriptable? And who is your brother?
<Macris> The_Machine: could it be something to do with kde sessions?
<The_Machine> Macris - sorry, not sure what you mean..
<apokryphos> steveire: pluginable. He's develops for kde, though he generally works with kde-accessibility. His irc nick is Cerulean
<apokryphos> s/He's/He/
<Macris> as i recall kde loads the last session while you login
<steveire> apokryphos: ah, right. Useful. I'll keep that in mind. It'll be a while before I can give it any time anyway.
<Macris> so if u live some apps running while shutdown the pc, they will autostart the next time you login
<Macris> sorry my english its bee a while... live=leave
<mindspin> my keyboard is messed after hal-update any hint? I have to push the buttons for about a second to show up
<digitalfreedom> how can i get hydra? i tried to add a repos for it and it keeps crashing synaptic..so i deleted the repos listing
<niblets> how do copy song from a CD onto my computer, then turn them into MP3?
<niblets> im on Kubuntu edgy
<mildner> kann mir jemand etwas zur neuinstallation von kbuntu sagen
<steveire> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<steveire> vas eest dine probe Lem?
<mildner> is it english here
<steveire> mildner: Yes.
<Guardian> hi
<Guardian> kde won't start anymore
<Guardian> failsafe login works
<steveire> hmmm,
<Guardian> which log file should i check
<steveire> You install beryl?
<steveire> or anything else new?
<Guardian> was installed previously
<mildner> ok is anybody able to tell me something to newinstallation especially partition of the harddisk
<Guardian> did not touch the box for a week
<Goliath23> niblets: use KAudioCreator
<Guardian> beryl is installed
<Guardian> but not started automatically
<steveire> Guardian: And now what happens? Do you get a text login prompt?
<steveire> mildner: What is the question?
<Guardian> i can login using the failsafe session
<Guardian> then i can even launch beryl-manager and it works
<Guardian> startkde won't
<Goliath23> also: if you insert an audio cd a pop up window should appear where you can select the action that starts kaudiocrator
<Guardian> it kills xserver
<mildner> sorry I have to leave......
<mildner> thank you
<digitalfreedom> xf86config guardian
<mildner> sorry
<digitalfreedom> i think
<Guardian> well i removed all fancy stuff in xorg.conf
<steveire> Guardian: Oh, so you can see kdm? I don't think I can help.
<Guardian> yeah i can see kdm
<niblets> Goliath23: Thanks,
<Guardian> i can log using failsafe session
<digitalfreedom> whats a good repos for hydra
<Guardian> from failsafe session i can even start beryl
<steveire> niblets: Put in the cd, open konqueror, and go to audiocd:/
<steveire> Then just copy and paste from whichever format you want
<Guardian> but startkde will just kill the x server just before i would be able to use it
<Goliath23> steveire: yes, another possibility, very nice one :)
<Guardian> i have nothing in my Autostart folder
<Goliath23> but I think you have to start kaudiocreator once to select a codec
<Guardian> how can i remove session settings ?
<steveire> Goliath23: Very. I wouldn't use KAudioCreator myself after finding that.
<steveire> ah.
<steveire> Guardian: Sorry, I don't know. Can you create a new session? Or create a new user and log in with that?
<Goliath23> at least it was like that a few minor versions ago
<Guardian> i just removed .kde
<Guardian> it works now
<Guardian> weird
<niblets> steveire: That sounds easier.
<niblets> I will see if I can manage that little amount of work
<steveire> Guardian: And, yet, it makes a bit of sense.
<niblets> steveire: Yea, I'm lost
<mindspin> my keyboard is totally messed up since an update (hal) today
<mindspin>  I have to push the buttons for a second to show up
<steveire> niblets: ?
<mindspin> now I started konversation from filesafe to be able to type
<Goliath23> niblets: for mp3 you have to choose the lame encoder. make sure you have that installed using adept..
<niblets> I opened the audio cd window, but it came up and said "could not get CDDB information
<Goliath23> just start adept, search for lame and install.
<niblets> ohk
<steveire> cddb is a database that will get the names of your songs automatically.
<Goliath23> niblets: the program tries to get CDDB information (track and artist name and so on) .. those information is mostly found on original audio cds if it's a burned one, it wont be able to download any matching info
<Goliath23> so the files it will create will be named "Track1" and so on
<digitalfreedom> Goliath23: yes
<niblets> I am in adept, there are about 15 results for lame, do I get them all?
<Goliath23> no
<Goliath23> just the package that is named "lame"
<niblets> "aint an MP3 encoder" one?
<Goliath23> right
<niblets> cool
<niblets> applying..
<Goliath23> don't let the name fool you :)
<niblets> I know that much with Linux
<niblets> so its installed, what do I do now?
<Goliath23> after that: 1. open konqueror 2. type "audiocd:/" (without ") in the adressbar and hit enter 3. navigate to the MP3 folder 4. copy the mp3 files to the harddisk
<niblets> An error occurred while loading audiocd:/:
<Goliath23> niblets: you could also start Kaudiocreator from the multimedia section in your start menu. but I find using konqueror better. the audiocd:/ protocol gives you a list of virtual files in different formats that you just need to copy
<Goliath23> niblets: any information on the error?
<Rob-West> im downloading a Kubuntu DVD
<eilker> i see my desktop in 2 minutes 45 seconds, dual boot xp and kubuntu, i have lamp,ftp,dhcp,samba,cups,vmware,dns servers, is it normal ?
<niblets> When I put in the cd, it started audioCD by itself, and I selected LAME as the encoder. But I cant find how to start teh encoding and copying
<Goliath23> niblets: make sure you have the package "kdemultimedia-kio-plugins" installed.
<niblets> Goliath23: How do I do that?
<niblets> Wait, im in kaudiocreater
<Goliath23> niblets: start adept, type in a part of the name, check results..
<niblets> kk
<niblets> yup
<niblets> installed
<Goliath23> strange
<niblets> how do I drive Kaudiocreator?
<Goliath23> wait
<Goliath23> did you type audiocd:/ or audiocd:/: ??
<Goliath23> try the first version
<Goliath23> in konqueror
<niblets> will do
<niblets> An error occurred while loading audiocd:/
<niblets> Could not read .
<jontec> why is the package libgems-ruby1.8 not avaliable for amd64? My other kubuntu computer can find it, but this one can't... T_T
<jontec> !libgems-ruby1.8
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgems-ruby1.8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<niblets> Its strangee, I have Kaudiocreator running, and it reads the cd, and shows teh tracks, I just cant rip them
<Ace2016> How do i edit the startup services? the ones which start when the computer is started and the blue kubuntu logo is there with the thin progress bar
<Goliath23> niblets: isn't there a gear to click on?
<jontec> huh? I have it listed as a package on my other computer right now
<STD> Can someone help me x_X I'm trying to reinstall my windows using my system restore DVD but grub does't let me boot into windows once everything is all formated and windows is installed D:
<jontec> !rubygems
<ubuntu_> ok, i have problem with the partioner
<niblets> There is, but when I click it I get 13 errors saying "could not read /dev/cdrom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rubygems - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jontec> T_T why are all of the ruby packages missing!?!
<steveire> STD: Reboot with the windows cd, and get ino recovery mode. Then restore the MBR
<jontec> !ruby
<ubotu> ruby: An interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Ace2016> nevermind kcontrol has a module for it, i'll try it
<Goliath23> Ace2016: and if that doesn't work, read "man update-rc.d" on how to do it using the command line
<steveire> STD: Get that one?
<dettoaltrimenti> before I mount a device, is it under the same name in the folder /dev? for instance, if a mounted device is /media/ipod, would you mount it by typing 'mount /dev/ipod'?
<frank___> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Goliath23> niblets: hmmm
<steveire> mount /dev/ipod /media/ipod I think.
<niblets> its not a copied cd either.
<dettoaltrimenti> and eject /media/ipod right?
<frank___> anyone know a repository for the latest flash 9 beta?
<crimsun_> use -backports
<STD> steveire: I don't have windows cd I only have the system recovery dvd that came with my computer
<steveire> dettoaltrimenti: I thought umount /dev/ipod/ I've not had to use mount in a long time though
<steveire> STD: That should do.
<Goliath23> niblets: did you try another cd? do you have problems accessing data cds on your pc?
<STD> When I boot from the restore dvd it just asks me if I want to restore my computer to factory defaults D:
<steveire> I think there's something about a recovery console
<niblets> Goliath23: I'll ry another CD now, but I dont have problems with data cds
<STD> After I restore it to factory defaults and install windows when it asks me to reboot to finish grub comes up and gives me an error
<Ace2016> Whats kde-guidance? its running on startup
<Ace2016> Description: collection of KDE system administration tools for GNU/Linux
<frank___> crimsun_: thanks I didn't even think of checking backports
<ollie> !jackd
<ubotu> jackd: JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.101.1-1 (edgy), package size 94 kB, installed size 352 kB
<steveire> STD: You may be able to get a program to restore the windows MBR. Google for it. The problem is that Grub is in your MBR instead of the windows bootloader.
<dettoaltrimenti> can anyone give me some help getting my ipod to work with amarok? I don't really even know where to begin.
<niblets> It must be the cd, my other one worked
<STD> I know I can get a grub boot disk to let me back into windows but I don't know how to make it.
<Goliath23> niblets: glad to hear that. did you try audiocd:/ now as well?
<Goliath23> I bet you'll like it more.
<steveire> dettoaltrimenti: Settings > Media devices or something. Add device
<niblets> no, I just used the kaudiocreator which starts up automatically in KDE Daemon
<Goliath23> niblets: ok, stop it and try the audiocd:/ protocol, its an order! :)
<STD> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD-ROM.html <--- Where Do I use the commands in that walkthrough, I tried in the konsole but it doesn't do anything D:
<niblets> Why is that?
<niblets> same error
<steveire> STD: If that was your solution, you'd need the disk each time you booted. You want to restore the windows bootloader to the MBR
<Goliath23> hmmmm
<Goliath23> maybe you're still missing a package
<niblets> I blame yoi
<niblets> *you
<niblets> =P
<Goliath23> :)
<Goliath23> check if kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins is installed..
<niblets> kk
<niblets> I have to stop cloing Adept
<STD> steveire: It told me to use that in a walkthrough I was reading and then changing the settings once back into windows D:
<Ace2016> rsync is running on startup, can i disable it?
<Ace2016> isn't that a gentoo app?
<Goliath23> yes :)
<STD> And the only bootloaders I could find for windows were floppy disk ones ;o
<steveire> oh, ok. Just put the files on a cd
<Goliath23> Ace2016: rsync is just a tool to syncronize files with minimum overhead.
<STD> so if I can get one to boot dos then I can just type in windows and it should work?
<niblets> kfiel is indeed installed
<niblets> *file
<Goliath23> niblets: okay, you know what? I don't know! :)
<niblets> Smae here
<chupa-chups> any one here know about python
<steveire> STD: http://www.novell.com/documentation/suse91/suselinux-adminguide/html/ch07s05.html First google hit. I'm sure there's more appropriate ones to your situation
<niblets> Damn, all I can listen to is my other 11GB of music =P
<steveire> chupa-chups: What is your quest?
<Goliath23> doesn't kaudiocreator work now?
<chupa-chups> i am a bigginer
<dettoaltrimenti> what is the preconnect and postconnect commands for the ipod in amarok?
<Ace2016> Goliath23: why is it running on startup? does it do something on startup?
<PsiKloPx> Can someone recommend a good newsreader?
<chupa-chups> i have a code calculate area of 3 shapes , i have error i cant explain
<niblets> It does, but not for the first cd
<Goliath23> Ace2016: I bet it does something, if it runs! if you don't know exactly what it does, better leave it in there.
<steveire> chupa-chups: What are the shapes? Do any of them work?
<chupa-chups> could u plz chek the code
<chupa-chups> look
<steveire> Don't paste it here
<steveire> Use a pastebin
<chupa-chups> #filename:areas.py
<chupa-chups> i=int(raw_input('''choose the shpe :
<steveire> Don't paste it here
<chupa-chups> 1- circle
<steveire> Don't paste it here
<chupa-chups> 2- square
<ollie> hi, anyone good with ardour & jack?
<chupa-chups> 3-rectangle
<steveire> chupa-chups:
<chupa-chups>  : '''))
<steveire> Don't paste it here
<chupa-chups> if i==1 :
<chupa-chups>     r=int(raw_input('enter the radius of the circle : ' ))
<chupa-chups>     premeterc = 2*3.14*r
<ollie> i cant get my m-audop delta 66 to record in ardour
<chupa-chups>     areac = 3.14*r*r
<ollie> but it works in audacity
<chupa-chups>     j=int(raw_input('''enter your choice of  :
<steveire> chupa-chups: Stop!
<Party> i love drugs
<chupa-chups>     a-  premeter
<steveire> !ircops
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ircops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chupa-chups>     b-  area : '''))
<chupa-chups>     if j == a :
<steveire> bah!
<chupa-chups>         print "premeter is : ",premeterc
<steveire> !cops
<chupa-chups>     elif j == b :
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PsiKloPx> anyone recommend a good newsreader?
<chupa-chups>         print "area is : ",areac
<steveire> What's the command I'm looking for?
<Party> if a=="d-" else return
<steveire> gnomefreak:
<Party> b-area. int "hello world"
<Ace2016> Goliath23: thanks
<Party> lol
<gnomefreak> steveire: ?
<niblets> Goliath23: I tihkn I know the problem
<Goliath23> niblets: what is it
<Goliath23> ?
<steveire> gnomefreak: Sorry, for future ref, what's the bot command to get irccops?
<gnomefreak> steveire: !ops
<chupa-chups> sorry
<chupa-chups> how can i send it to u
<chupa-chups> ok
<steveire> gnomefreak: Thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<chupa-chups> sorry
<chupa-chups> ???
<Goliath23> chupa-chups: use a "pastebin"
* gnomefreak goes back to work now
<niblets> I'm probably wrong, but the default CD drive thats mounted (I have two) is the other one
<chupa-chups> how
<chupa-chups> iam beginner
<steveire> chupa-chups: Did you not see me saying don't post it here many times?
<Goliath23> chupa-chups: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastebin pastebins are used to share code without spamming the irc channel
<lupul> can anyone tell me pls what i have to write in xorg.conf to make my ati radeon work better?
<Goliath23> check this article, at the bottom you find links to pastebins you can use.
<niblets> I think I am wrong
<steveire> chupa-chups: Is the area "Cannot concatenate str and int objects"?
<Goliath23> niblets: well, but that sounds reasonable
<niblets> WAIT!!!! I AM RIGHT!!!!
<niblets> it worked
<Goliath23> niblets: it could well be the problem
<Goliath23> yep
<chupa-chups> look
<Goliath23> audiocd:/ too?
<niblets> The only problem is I dont knwo where kaudio rips them to
<gpaterson> Hi all
<lupul> !xorg.conf config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xorg.conf config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Goliath23> niblets: does audiocd:/ work now in konqueror?
<dettoaltrimenti> ok I got the ipod working on amarok... thanks guys
<gpaterson> Any of you guys know much about PIM syncing?
<niblets> Goliath23>yes
<chupa-chups> there is an error occures in step of
<chupa-chups>   j=int(raw_input('''enter your choice of  :
<chupa-chups>     a-  premeter
<chupa-chups>     b-  area : '''))
<Goliath23> niblets: then use that, it's more comfortable I think. you can copy the whole mp3 folder.
<niblets> But they arent MP3s by defeault
<chupa-chups> sorry i cant deal with irc well , this is the only way to present my code if any of u have an idea to show in another place , say it
<niblets> Goliath23: They are WAV files, and I dont know how to change them other then Kaudio
<dettoaltrimenti> question: in konqueror, you type "/' to search for a term: is there any way to 'find next" with this, like in firefox?
<Goliath23> chupa-chups: I described it a few lines above
<Goliath23> 23:02]  <Goliath23> chupa-chups: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastebin pastebins are used to share code without spamming the irc channel
<steveire> niblets: You should have folders like wav, mp3, ogg
<steveire> dettoaltrimenti: f3
<dettoaltrimenti> thanks
<steveire> shift f3 is previous
<jerp> chupa, it's posted in the channel notice when you enter so keep this under your hat; Large pastes go here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org |
<niblets> yea, so I open them, and what?
<steveire> copy+paste
<Goliath23> niblets: copy them to your harddisk and they will materialize :)
<steveire> You say it's wav files in each folder?
<steveire> niblets: Don't copy all of them though, that's just wastage.
<Goliath23> niblets: those a virtual files, they get encoded on the fly when you copy them
<niblets> only MP3s
<Goliath23> s/a/are
<chupa-chups> goliath its german site i want english site plz
<steveire> gpaterson: What is PIM synching?
<gpaterson> kitchensync - that sort of thing
<mango12> when i type /etc/init.d/pcmcia restart i get: "* Linux >= 2.6.13-rc1 requires pcmciautils instead of pcmcia-cs"
<mango12> pcmciautils is installed
<chupa-chups> steveire u didnt answer me yet
<niblets> Goliath23: Well that's my one problem a day over.
<ernz> HELP! :(
<steveire> niblets: What was yesterdays problem?
<ernz> There's always something, isn't ther?!
<Goliath23> chupa-chups: sry. just go to http://pastebin.com/ and paste your code there and the url you get here...
<mango12> someone know something about my problem? google dosnt help
<niblets> steveire: Amarok cutting up my MP3s (not decoding the first 2min of about 4GB worth)
<levi_> hi
<steveire> hmmm
<mango12> ive got pcmciautils in the newest version
<levi_> for some reason i can log into samba shared folder
<ernz> I have searched high and low for a way of mounting my Creative Zen Microphoto on Kubuntu and have found nothing useful. Can someone Pleaaase help me?
<niblets> steveire: But that is fixed now
<levi_> access denied
<levi_> anyone have this problem?
<levi_> mounting NTFS drive from windows comp to linux box on lan but access denied... any tips?
<gpaterson> Does anyone know anyone who knows there way around kitchensync and kdebluetooth?
<chupa-chups> goliath , i get there and i paste my code then what i have to do ???
<Goliath23> chupa-chups: don't drive me mad please
<ernz> gpaterson, I use KbluetoothD, that any use?
<Goliath23> chupa-chups: you get a small link from that sites. post it here.
<levi_> ive disabled firewall
<chupa-chups> sorry but i told u iam new user of both irc , python
<chupa-chups> ok ok thanx
<Goliath23> chupa-chups: no offence :)
<ernz> Zen Microphoto MTP device on Kubuntu, anyone help please?
<gpaterson> ernz my device appears in KbluetoothD. Not all works 'tho
<eilker> i see my desktop in 2 minutes 45 seconds, dual boot xp and kubuntu, i have lamp,ftp,dhcp,samba,cups,vmware,dns servers, is it normal ?
<ernz> gpaterson, what are you trying to get to work?
<gpaterson> PIM sync my mobile phone with Kontact ernz
<niblets> Goliath23: Problem two for today, not so much of a problem, but I want to change something
<Goliath23> shoot ;)
<niblets> Is htere anyway to make it so Konqueror doesnt take ages to reconnect to the server everytime you click a link online?
<niblets> Like, itll open a window, stay connected to the net, then go back to normal in like 5seconds
<niblets> so everytime It goes to a new page, it reconnecys, refinds the site, then loads
<niblets> it makes my 2mb net seem like idalup
<niblets> *dial
<Goliath23> really? that sound more like a slow dns server or a faulty one in your /etc/resolv.conf . for example if the first one isn't working, there is a timeout and the the second entry is queried.
<niblets> So how do fix/solve this problem?
<niblets> Or is it just un-fixable
<Goliath23> I think the reconnecting behaviour is just normal. imagine every http client would like to maintain a connection to the every server it loads something from. all servers would be limited to 65535 connections or less.
<niblets> thats a good point
<Goliath23> no. you could try to use other dns-servers. do you get your dns servers from your provider via dhcp or do you type them in by hand?
<niblets> but Firefox has no problem with it, nor windows internet explorer when im on windows
<gpaterson> ernz thanks! goto go
<ernz> gpaterson >> LMAO I just had the answer for him
<niblets> So it cant be the ISP
<Goliath23> niblets: maybe firefox does it's own dns caching. just a theory
<niblets> hmm
<niblets> could be
<Goliath23> that would mean firefox would only be affected by the problem the first time a new server is accessed
<niblets> yea, maybe I should just stick to firefox for webbrowsing
<Goliath23> do you know how to use a command line editor on the konsole?
<niblets> and konw for everything else
<mike____> f
<niblets> I know how to use the konsole and all that, but I dont know how to do a lot o stuff on it
<niblets> only basics, like getting to graphics drivers (thanks Beryl) and mounting, unmounting things
<Goliath23> can you edit text files in konsole?
<niblets> pretty hazy on that one
<niblets> D=
<Goliath23> if yes: type sudo <insertyourfavouritetexteditingprogramhere> /etc/resolv.conf
<mike____> hi guys when i do this command mysql> GRANT SELECT, INSERT, UPDATE, DELETE, CREATE, DROP, INDEX, ALTER, CREATE TEMPORARY TABLES, LOCK TABLES ON database1.* TO 'yourusername'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY 'yourpassword';  I get error ERROR 1064 (42000): You have an error in your SQL syntax; check the manual that corresponds to your MySQL server version for the right syntax to use near 'ON database1. *  TO 'mike'@'localho
<niblets> "localho" that made me lol
<Goliath23> enter your password. the file should contain at least two ip adresses at the top. change their order, to see if that's the problem
<niblets> So, what text editor would I put there
<niblets> I havent used a text editor on Linux since ever
<Goliath23> kate maybe
<steveire> try kdesu kate /etc/resolv.conf
<Goliath23> yes!
<steveire> not sudo
<niblets> kk
<niblets> why kdesu?
<steveire> it's graphical sudo
<niblets> ohk
<steveire> apparently sudo kate breaks things
<Goliath23> okay. I have to go to bed. good luck niblets!
<Goliath23> cu all
<niblets> Cheers, have a good sleep
<steveire> nn
<ubuntu> ok, i did more or less what was suggested. Now i have the error 15 when i point grub to the proper partition
<niblets> resolve konfig came up
<ubuntu> when i remove the two other disks i have error 21
<niblets> *conf
<steveire> niblets: What do you see?
<steveire> ip addresses?
<niblets> yup, two of them
<niblets> 2.1 and 8.1
<steveire> with nameserver inf front of them>
<niblets> yup
<steveire> they're not  ip addresses
<niblets> Tricky tricky
<ubuntu> i should have never bought an extra hard disk
<steveire> ip addresses look like 192.168.2.2
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<niblets> well, yea, 192.168.2.1 and 192.168.8.1
<steveire> ok. Goliath23 was saying to change the order of them. Give that a shot
<niblets> so, what do I do, swap the 2.1 with 8.1
<niblets> and vice cersa
<niblets> versa
<steveire> yes.
<niblets> what is that going to do?
<niblets> should I save it?
<Ace2016> night all, bye
<Goliath23> niblets: yes, save it
<Goliath23> restart konqueror and try if its getting better
<niblets> You are still around?
<steveire> A nameserver holds a list of ip addresses and human readable hostnames. type host www.ubuntu.com to make a query to your nameserver. it looks ub the hostname you give it and it gives you back an ip address. Goliath23 thought that your computer is using a slow nameserver, and you should make another one default
<Goliath23> although it looks like you have some router/modem device running at 192.168.2.1 that relays the dns reqests
<niblets> that fully just broke my internet
<steveire> niblets: Do you use knetworkmanager?
<Goliath23> niblets: yep. just change it back and it will work again
<niblets> ok
<niblets> That didnt like it
<niblets> steveire: no, I dont think so
<Goliath23> you could surf to your ISPs website, search for their nameserver IPs and put them there to try it.
<Goliath23> IF the dns server is the problem at all... just a wild guess
<Goliath23> okay, have to go
<niblets> I noticed the two IPS were my routers, I have a wireless connected to a normal, connected to the ISP router. So really I jsut swapped my wireless with my cabel, and vice versa
<niblets> ohk, seeyou
<niblets> *Ip addresses
<niblets> not IPS
<ubuntu> why is the installation giving me other /dev/location than the live cd, damit
<ubuntu> (sorry, talking loud)
<Rob-West> can someone help me setup my insternet
<Rob-West> i just reinstalled Kubuntu
<notech> niblets: what's the problem?
<weedar> Does anyone know how I can discover the actual URL of a video stream? All I have atm is the ip and port, able to play it in vlc
<nothlit> you also need to protocol?
<niblets> notech: Just something I was trying to work out with another guy about DNS servers. But hes gone, and It's not too urgent, just a preference sort of thing
<nothlit> its probably just http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:1234
<notech> niblets: ok
<weedar> nothlit: I know it's via http and that the file is asf format
<nothlit> weedar, have you tried opening the playlist?
<weedar> nothlit: to elaborate, I'm serving two video streams from a windows xp machine, but I want to record videos from the same stream. It's for a surveillance system
<francis> hello
<nothlit> weedar, just use vlc to open the stream and then click the checkbox for transcoding
<francis> in my syslog file I have "
<francis> Dec 14 23:15:43 fixe kdm_greet[4573] : Can't open default user face
<francis> Dec 14 23:16:00 fixe kdm_greet[4573] : Internal error: memory corruption detected
<francis> who can help me ?
<niblets> Goodbye people, have a good day, the lot of you
<francis> bye niblets
<nothlit> weedar, just use vlc to save it
<weedar> nothlit: my original plan was to use ffmpeg to record 1 hour long videos so I later can go back and see through the archives. ffmpeg needs a complete URL it would seem
<nothlit> weedar, open the playlist in vlc
<weedar> nothlit: also, the machine with ffmpeg does not have X installed to save resources
<weedar> nothlit: I have, there is no file information
<nothlit> weedar, or open the .asf with a text editor
<nothlit> weedar, a lot of times opening the file can garner streaming info
<weedar> nothlit: I'm unable to open the asf file, mostly because it seems vlc doesn't save the stream when I say to..
<towync> hello
<ubuntu> could there be any reason why the installer would forget to install the whole system and instead create an empty /home and /media/folders?
<zazza> hi
<towync> could someone compare/contrast KDE vs Gnome
<towync> I know people say its personal preference, but that's not too much info lol
<nothlit> weedar, wget http://address/file.asf?
<nothlit> weedar, usually the asf is just a pointer
<weedar> nothlit: sorry, I might have been unclear here..I have no idea what the filename is, all I've got is adress:port
<nothlit> towync, this is a kubuntu channel, you'll get biased to kde
<nothlit> weedar, wget address:port? see what happens?
<weedar> nothlit: ah, good idea!
<weedar> nothlit: I get a 400 error - "bad request"
<nothlit> towync, kde, more flashy stuff, more configurability, gnome, simple, less confusing for the masses
<nothlit> also themes seem easier in gnome
<nothlit> weedar, =/ usually I would just experiment
<nothlit> weedar, are you using windows media encoder ?
<ubuntu> this is some weird shit, installed from live cd, nothing wrong, i reboot, not a single system file except /home on the system
<weedar> nothlit: yes I am!
<weedar> nothlit: I looked through all the settings in it but can't find what the filename is
<nothlit> weedar, thats odd... i've used it before and opened stuff on multiple clients on both os's
<nothlit> weedar, i remember being able to get more specific info
<Ace2016> hi all
<Ace2016> Anyone know about a gui defrag app that can show a nice map of the drive like in windows?
<Ace2016> actual 14006, ideal 6006, fragmentation factor 57.12%  :(
<weedar> nothlit: oh I'm able to open the stream itself and view it in vlc, but I'm basically stuck with using ffmpeg to record the video and it looks as if it doesn't understand the format when I exclude the asf-part of the URL
<nothlit> noncontinguous you mean?
<nothlit> weedar, no but i could get alternative addresses
<nothlit> weedar, i could help you if i started a stream right now and tried it myself, but...
<Ace2016> i just want to see where the fragmented stuff is on the disk
<nothlit> weedar, anyways gl... it sounds odd that you can't get any more info
<towync> nothlit yeah i already have kubuntu on
<towync> nothlit is gnome easier to use then?
<nothlit> weedar, have you tried opening capture devices and streaming from vlc instead then?
<eilker> why do i get ip starting with 169.254.x.x ? dhcp problem ?
<nothlit> towync, i suppose it could be less confusing
<towync> nothlit there also seems to be much support for ubuntu at ubuntuforum.org and i have yet to find a kubuntu site by itself
<towync> nothlit what does less confusing mean
<weedar> nothlit: Hm, I'm unsure but I think I tried streaming with vlc but with not as much sucess as I got with the microsoft application (!)
<nothlit> towync, just that, less options, places to go wrong, but if you like KDE theres no reason not to stick with it
<eilker>  hi nothlit
<eilker> sorry for leaving
<nothlit> towync, you will probably miss some apps... i use neither anymore so..
<weedar> towync: there is a kubuntuforums site, but there is also alot of people using kde on ubuntuforums :)
<towync> nothlit what do u use
<nothlit> eilker, oh anyways yeah bs=512 count=1 should work but some people like /dev/zero instead of urandom
<towync> weedar cool thx
<eilker>  thank you nothlit
<nothlit> towync, fluxbox+custom mix of stuff, anyways if you're still asking about kde vs gnome, you're probably not ready for that
<nothlit> towync, you don't get cozy automounting, or desk icons and you set wallpapers by hand
<feety> if you do want those stuff, it takes a bit of extra config... and even the biggest fluxbox enthusiast cant be bothered with all the muck it takes lol
<nothlit> feety, what do you mean can't be bothered
<feety> seriously, how many fluxbox users you know who can be bothered installing desktop icons support
<nothlit> oh, i got adesklets desktop icons working, but i like the desktop nice and clean
<nothlit> feety, its more than fluxbox users don't use desktop icons... they're perfectly happy to perfect a conky setup
<nothlit> that*
<feety> lol thats what i meant. perhaps i was ambiguous in my chosen wording. apologies, nothlit
<towync> nothlit so genome has less features but it's easier to use for beginniners right
<nothlit> feety, ahh
<nothlit> towync, less choice is more like it
<towync> nothlit any examples? =)
<nothlit> towync, um, if your intelligent, and open then there is no reason why you shouldn't use kde
<nothlit> towync, its more that the layperson, the monitor is the computer and the case is the hard drive and the cd tray is the cup holder sort of person
<feety> gnome has about the same amount of features. only problem is you have to use gconf-editor to get at them. for a windows comparison, thats just like editing the Windows Registry just to do the simplest task. pointless and stupid. kde has the options easily available to you. ^^
<nothlit> They take away most of the configurability in gnome for that sort of person
<eilker> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp: DHCP server for automatic IP address assignment. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0pl5-19.4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 108 kB, installed size 308 kB
<eilker> !dhcp3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> feety, gconf-editor and sabayon is nice though
<towync> feety so is it right to say kubuntu is easier to use then?
<Ace2016> I don't have xfs_fst, what do i do? i want to defrag the partition
<feety> yes lol
<nothlit> Basically gnome hides all the features/config options from you unless you really want them
<feety> if youre used to Windows, its for you.
<towync> what's the its, kubuntu right
<nothlit> towync, if you're a power user, choose kde/kubuntu
<nothlit> towync, if you're a get my email and news done person, choose gnome
<towync> nothlit i'm new to linux =)
<feety> well kde is a good starting point
<nothlit> towync, yeah but there are windows power users
<feety> its simple, similar to microsoft windows' interface, and pretty to boot
<towync> nothlit took me like a day to get wireless set up lol
<Ace2016> is xfs and ext2 the only file systems with a defrag programs?
<nothlit> towync, just install both... theres a kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop package
<eilker> what is the difference between dhcp and dhcp3 ?
<feety> installing both is a waste of disk space
<nothlit> towync, you can log in to either and choose which one from both kdm/gdm
<nothlit> installing both is great if you're new and don't know the differences
<nothlit> that way you can try both and see
<nothlit> and you get to know what apps are available
<nothlit> most people choose a mix of apps from kde and gnome
<nothlit> like gaim and k3b are supposed essential apps
<Ace2016> xfs_fsr isn't found
<feety> but if you want to remove one a metapackage, its a royal pain in the bottom
<nothlit> feety, edgy has apt-get remove auto-remove now and theres aptitude
<Ace2016> ah i need to install xfsdump
<nothlit> autoremove minus the dash :)
<feety> i know. they have a knack for removing packages you NEED as well.
<nothlit> Then use aptitude
<nothlit> you can set flags
<nothlit> to save what you want
<feety> and aptitude asks you a bunch of questions to confuse the first time user
<nothlit> like?
<nothlit> yes/no?
<feety> i remember when i was a first time user last year. it took me about two months to figure out how the heck the packages system worked.
<feety> if youre a windows convert, then you just want things to work. you dont want to have to keep examining removal solutions and pressing ! and e and ? and such. =\
<nothlit> really? I figured it out before I installed ubuntu
<feety> yeah but its easy to see youre computer illiterate enough to make shakespeare want to learn linux in order to keep his position
<feety> lol
<trael> odd question here folks. bare with me..  if you walk away from a computer burning a Kubuntu disk. what should you come back to say 20hours later?
<trael> on windows.
<feety> a finished cd with the tray ejected, i wager
<nothlit> illiterate?
<feety> literate*
<trael> for some reason I came back to the Kubuntu desktop!!
<feety> shh im dyslexic
<feety> oh goodness!
#kubuntu 2006-12-15
<trael> wtf happened!!??
<feety> did your burner program reboot the computer and load the desktop cd?
<trael> never has before
<trael> df shows it seems to have taken over the HD.
<trael> this is the oddest thing I have ever seen.
<trael> talk about hands free installation.
<feety> odd, the installation cd doesnt auto install... :/
<feety> magical elves must have completed the set up process for you
<trael> freaky.
<nothlit> oh you know what?
<trael> is there a preview?
<feety> what
<nothlit> There was a lame auto update that automatically restarted windows
<nothlit> i saw it on one of the computers in the house
<nothlit> so the livecd must have booted when windows did that
<trael> Kubuntu auto installs?
<feety> no
<trael> never used it before.
<feety> did you burn the Desktop CD or Alternative CD?
<nothlit> trael, no you're in a livecd environment
<trael> desktop
<trael> ahh..
<nothlit> trael, click the install icon on the desktop to start :P
<feety> reboot the computer and remove the cd
<trael> that was the funniest thing.
<feety> wait, back up your files from Windows first! lol
<nothlit> does kubuntu use ubiquity?
<feety> yep
<nothlit> and gparted?
<feety> qt bindings
<feety> qtparted
<nothlit> it has less features
<feety> thats what it has on the cd
<feety> otherwise theyd have to waste disk space with gtk libraries :)
<nothlit> the livecd should have pretty safe ntfs resizing though
<feety> it does. ive tried it. but you have to be careful what size you make.
<trael> welp thanks, time to go play.
<nothlit> i've never actually installed from the kubuntu livecd, just booted it and i used the alternate cd for packages on the test system
<killermach> whose freakin idea was it to have ubuntu delete /dev/ devices on reboot??? I how can I make the hideous behaviour go away???
<feety> it deletes /dev devices? o_o
<soulrider> hi
<nothlit> what?
<soulrider> i got issues installing grub, it sais its not a valid device when i do setup(hd0)
<_kuja_> killermach, which devices in particular?P
<nothlit> soulrider, you need hd0,0? :P
<feety> do you put apostrophes around (hd0), soulrider?
<feety> oh yeah that too
<soulrider> yes
<feety> ad dont forget the apostrophes, grub-install loves those
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> i need
<soulrider> (hd0)
<dbglt> for some reason, my ipod doesn't seem to be recognised when I plug it in now... it used to pop a konqueror window of my ipod, but now nothing comes up at all. Any ideas what could be the problem? (dmesg finds it - so It connects fine)
<soulrider> ive done this a million times
<nothlit> are you chainloading?
<soulrider> maybe because i chose another partition for /boot ?
<nothlit> or do you have no partitions
<nothlit> soulrider, well that could be ^^
<nothlit> tell us what /dev/hdxx /boot is mapped to
<soulrider> boot is sda1, swap is sda2, root is sda3
<soulrider> i want grub to be in the MBR
<soulrider> thats why i do setup (hd0)
<tamacracker> Isn't Ark supposed to open .RAR files?
<_kuja_> you have to install unrar first
<tamacracker> <,<
<tamacracker> ok. brb
<nothlit> theres rar unrar and unrar-free btw
<nothlit> soulrider, oh grub setup
<nothlit> soulrider, you probably have the syntax wrong, you need you give us the whole command
<soulrider> heres what i did
<soulrider> mounted sda3 in /mnt/ubuntu
<soulrider> mounted sda1 in /mnt/ubuntu/boot
<jonathan_> how do i unlock adept manager
<soulrider> cd /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub
<soulrider> did sudo grub
<soulrider> then i did root (hd0,2)
<soulrider> and then setup (hd0)
<tamacracker> Ok I installed unrar free-version
<soulrider> but now im getting another error
<nothlit> you're not using grub-install?
<tamacracker> and I still cannot open my .rar folder with Ark.
<soulrider> i get file not found
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> i allways installed grub this way
<nothlit> You do know hd0 is hda?
<soulrider> its weird
<_kuja_> only if hda is a hard drive ...
<soulrider> grub sometimes takes it as 0 and sometimes as 1
<soulrider> sda is my hard drive
<nothlit> use the console and find out which # corresponds to your usb drive?
<soulrider> its SCSI
<jonathan_> adept wont let me install any other packages how do i unfreeze it
<nothlit> oh
<jonathan_> i know its fuser -ivk whats the rest of the command
<soulrider> should i try running grub-install
<nothlit> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock ?
<_kuja_> tamacracker, you have to restart ark first, you've done this, right?
<tamacracker> yeah I closed Ark..
<nothlit> soulrider, i suppose its worth a shot
<tamacracker> Do I need to restart?
<_kuja_> No
<tamacracker> or log off and back on
<_kuja_> restarting rarely fixes anything,.
<killermach> I'm working on setting up IrDA for my laptop/palm IIIc, and when I reboot ubuntu it's like having a nightmare about windows
<_kuja_> I've never used unrar-free before, but I know I've successfully extracted rar files with unrar using ark before. In fact, I did that a couple days ago.
<killermach> I mknod's in /dev/ and a reboot litterally eats them
<tamacracker> ok
<tamacracker> ill download the non=free version then
<soulrider> nothlit: what should i add as device ?
<_kuja_> tamacracker, try instead of doing that, to create a symlink from unrar-free to unrar in /usr/bin
<tamacracker> i can't find unrar.
<tamacracker> it's not on my program list
<jonathan_> what is the fuser command that unlockes adept manager
<tamacracker> or utility list
<tamacracker> etc...
<_kuja_> tamacracker: sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/unrar-free unrar
<nothlit> tamacracker, its not in /usr/bin?
<shinda> Anyone here have experience with curlftpfs, I'm getting permission problems that I can't seem to work out..
<tamacracker> Attention: NO ONE GET UNRAR FREE-VERSION, IT DOES NOT WORK.
<tamacracker> Thanks, that's all I needed
<tamacracker> peace in the middle east :D
<soulrider> lol tamacracker
<_kuja_> unrar-free more than likely does work . ..
<tamacracker> Nah the non-free version works :D
<nothlit> soulrider, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Multiboot-with-GRUB-2.html
<tamacracker> thanks anyways Kuja
<_kuja_> mmhmm
<jonathan_> what is the fuser command that unlockes adept manager
<soulrider> thanks
<_kuja_> why not just sudo killall adept-manager?
<jonathan_> tried that the package is still trying to install which locks it kuja
<_kuja_> lurvely
<soulrider> nothlit: i want it in my HD, not a friggin floppy :P
<_kuja_> !randonnonsensesoIgetthefactoidsmessage
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about randonnonsensesoIgetthefactoidsmessage - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonathan_> ubotu u know anything about the fuser command that will terminate the hung package install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u know anything about the fuser command that will terminate the hung package install - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_kuja_> jonathan_, ubotu is of course, a bot :)
<Red-Sox> Hi, just wondering how I can determine what my CUPS printer's URL is...
<jonathan_> oh lol
<jonathan_> sry im so out of it right nwo kuja it not funny
<_kuja_> I've been in a state of pure ZOMBIE all day long. So I guess I'm not one to talk on that topic...
<feety> killall _kuja_ && kuja &
<yaweez> @ Red-Sox type in konqueror "localhost:631" and click on your printer?
<_kuja_> x_x
<jonathan_> ubotu u know anything about the fuser command that will terminate the hung package install in adeptttt maaaanagerr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about u know anything about the fuser command that will terminate the hung package install in adeptttt maaaanagerr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_kuja_> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<_kuja_> (second time I had to paste it now)
<nothlit> soulrider, has the syntax lol
<jonathan_> sry kuja didnt see it the first time
<_kuja_> for future notice, it is, to help me remember it:
<_kuja_> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<nothlit> soulrider, was only scanning i can go find another howto
<jonathan_> thanks ubotu
* feety thanks _kuja_ for jonathan_, because he's still talking to a bot ^^
<jonathan_> thank u all for ur help
<_kuja_> hehehe] 
<Red-Sox> yaweez: Don't see it...
<_kuja_> killermach, if you're still around, I recommend you stuff t he creation of nodes into an init script.
<_kuja_> almost forgot to tell you that.
<yaweez> Red-Sox: do you see the CUPS page? on the top right of it click on 'printers'
<php-freak> join /#css
<_kuja_> php-freak, who and why?
<Red-Sox> yaweez: Yeah I know, but my printer isn't listed
<soulrider> uhm
<soulrider> i really need help with my grub
<_kuja_> what about it, exactly?
<php-freak> kuja: sorry wrong chanenl
<soulrider> well, i cnt install it
<php-freak> wrong command I mean
<_kuja_> ah
<earl_> hello guys
<earl_> i'm having a bit of trouble with apt-get.
<soulrider> hi earl_
<_kuja_> I'm afraid to inform you that your fingers may in fact be dyslexic php-freak. This highly contagious problem can be caught from in fact, reading the things inputted by my fingers o.O
<earl_> i'm trying to apt-get install some programs, and i get an error that some of the dependencies are uninstallable
<_kuja_> try installing the uninstallable dependencies?
<_kuja_> also with apt-get ....
<nothlit> kuja-contracted dyslexic fingerosa?
<_kuja_> before installing what you want, that is.
<earl_> here, look at this:
<earl_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37073/
<soulrider> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<_kuja_> It must need more cowbell o.O
<earl_> if i try to install one of the dependencies:
<dopez> can anyone tell me how to fix knetworkmanager in edgy? i installed it, it sees my networks but when i connect to one with wpa it just crashes and i need to restart dbus before knetowrkmanager works again
<_kuja_> first, sudo apt-get remove cowbell
<_kuja_> then try each of the dependencies one by one
<earl_> it does need more cowbell unfortunately =(
<yaweez> Red-Sox: is your printer installed? maybe not through CUPS. Then just use "administration" and "add this printer (your printer should be in the list) if it's installed
<nothlit> soulrider, lol sorry i was just skimming, but it gave you the syntax... which was your question
<earl_> it says cowbell is not installed, therefore not removed
<nothlit> apt-get -f install?
<_kuja_> that, or dpkg --remove --force cowbell ...... might work
<Red-Sox> yaweez: I can print on every computer but this one.
<earl_>  -f install: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 0 not upgraded
<earl_> _kuja_:dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `cowbell'
<earl_> it's happened with other programs i try to install too
<earl_> for example, easytag
<_kuja_> This is likely caused by the version of cowbell in the repositories having specific dependencies, likely in the main repository. Do you have the updates repository enabled?
<soulrider> i found someting, but its not working
<soulrider> nothlit: whats a block device ?
<earl_> i will pastebin my sources.list
<jontec> hey... anyone care to tell me why all of the rubygems packages are missing from my repos (amd64)? I'm using the same as my 32-bit desktop and I can't see a package. Both are running Kubuntu Dapper.
<jontec> see it's not even on here:
<jontec> !libgem-ruby1.8
<nothlit> soulrider, as per google define: A device such as magnetic tape or a disk drive, that naturally transfers data in blocks of fixed size. Opposed to character device.
<nothlit> biology.ncsa.uiuc.edu/library/SGI_bookshelves/SGI_Developer/books/DevDriver_PG/sgi_html/go01.html
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libgem-ruby1.8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<earl_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37076/
<soulrider> =/
<soulrider> well
<Red-Sox> !CUPS
<nothlit> !find libgem
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<soulrider> heres the thing
<ubotu> Found: libgempc410, libgempc430
<soulrider> i do "grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda"
<soulrider> and i get
<soulrider> uhm, hold on
<_kuja_> jontec, there's also the possibility that there aren't 64-bit packages for that available. It's a small % of packages that don't, but it could be part of that small % I suppose.
<jontec> Red-Sox: the name of the package is "libgems-ruby1.8"
<yaweez> Red-Sox: try adding your printer through CUPS - administration - add this printer (when it's listed), when not, just "add printer" and follow the process
<Red-Sox> jontec: What package?
<earl_> _kuja_: do you see anything wrong with my sources.list?
<jontec> _kuja_: I don't think that's it.... it says all archs in the "details" on the 32-bit comp
<soulrider> nothlit: look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto#head-44a5805eeda20ec1b6bd6c274cbf3a74230675d1
<soulrider> its not working =/
<jontec> Red-Sox: sorry wrong person. :D
<Red-Sox> jontec: Ah no prob
<_kuja_> earl_, try doing an apt-get update, and then try it again, just to be on the safe side.
<_kuja_> I see nothing wrong with the list.
<nothlit> soulrider, so why didn't the install handle grub for you?
<jontec> _kuja_: since it says all archs... :D I think I'll get the .deb from my system.
<soulrider> no idea
<jontec> _kuja_: I've been doing that all day :D
<earl_> no dice, kuja
<soulrider> instead of grub i get "error 15: file not found"
<_kuja_> jontec, I just ran a search, I'm not seeing them either.
<soulrider> and if i go to a console
<soulrider> mount /boot
<soulrider> and then open grub
<soulrider> do
<soulrider> root (hd1,2)
<soulrider> setup (hd1)
<soulrider> i get a file not found error too
<jontec> _kuja_: sorry.. you were talking to someone else. :D
<jontec> _kuja_: what arch are you?
<soulrider> i get
<_kuja_> x86_64
<soulrider>  Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no
<soulrider>  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<soulrider> Error 15: File not found
<revolutionstudio> oi can anyone explain why i have to identify my password everytime i connect?
<revolutionstudio> on freenode that is
<daeds> does kubuntu support and detection the rt2500 wireless chipset automatically?
<spammer> 		Started talking in perl on Jueves 14/12/06 20:54:52
<spammer> 		Room topic is: No pasting, use http://sial.org/pbot/perl/ or http://erxz.com/pb/ or http://dragon.cbi.tamucc.edu:8080 :: Visit #perlcafe, #perl6 and #pound-perl.pm :: <ew73> VB.NET is all of the fun of enforced privacy OO with all of the power of BASIC :: <GumbyBRAIN> oh really? Rofl
<nothlit> soulrider, reinstall grub
<spammer> 		#perl [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<daeds> This is an Automated script thing to point out that I have no reg in CS! HAHHAHAHA!
<spammer> 20:55		<- cjeris has left perl
<spammer> i am a spammer
<soulrider> nothlit: how ?
<spammer> its true
<nothlit> soulrider, sudo aptitude reinstall grub
<soulrider> im using the live CD now
<nothlit> soulrider, so how are you booting into this in the first place?
<earl_> kuja, thanks for your help, but it doesn't seem like this is a solvable problem
<_kuja_> jontec: ... libgems-ruby1.8 doesn't have a launchpad page, are you sure that's the exact package name?
<spammer> 		Started talking in perl on Jueves 14/12/06 20:54:52
<spammer> 		Room topic is: No pasting, use http://sial.org/pbot/perl/ or http://erxz.com/pb/ or http://dragon.cbi.tamucc.edu:8080 :: Visit #perlcafe, #perl6 and #pound-perl.pm :: <ew73> VB.NET is all of the fun of enforced privacy OO with all of the power of BASIC :: <GumbyBRAIN> oh really? Rofl
<spammer> 		#perl [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<spammer> 20:55		<- cjeris has left perl
<daeds> This is an Automated script thing to point out that I have no reg in CS! HAHHAHAHA!
<spammer> 		Started talking in perl on Jueves 14/12/06 20:54:52
<spammer> 		Room topic is: No pasting, use http://sial.org/pbot/perl/ or http://erxz.com/pb/ or http://dragon.cbi.tamucc.edu:8080 :: Visit #perlcafe, #perl6 and #pound-perl.pm :: <ew73> VB.NET is all of the fun of enforced privacy OO with all of the power of BASIC :: <GumbyBRAIN> oh really? Rofl
<spammer> 		#perl [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<daeds> This is an Automated script thing to point out that I have no reg in CS! HAHHAHAHA!
<spammer> 20:55		<- cjeris has left perl
<spammer> 		Started talking in perl on Jueves 14/12/06 20:54:52
<spammer> 		Room topic is: No pasting, use http://sial.org/pbot/perl/ or http://erxz.com/pb/ or http://dragon.cbi.tamucc.edu:8080 :: Visit #perlcafe, #perl6 and #pound-perl.pm :: <ew73> VB.NET is all of the fun of enforced privacy OO with all of the power of BASIC :: <GumbyBRAIN> oh really? Rofl
<soulrider> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<spammer> 		#perl [freenode-info]  please register your nickname...don't forget to auto-identify! http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<daeds> This is an Automated script thing to point out that I have no reg in CS! HAHHAHAHA!
<_kuja_> earl_ well, it'll let me do it, so something must be solvable about it.
<spammer> 20:55		<- cjeris has left perl
<spammer> 		Started talking in perl on Jueves 14/12/06 20:54:52
<spammer> 		Room topic is: No pasting, use http://sial.org/pbot/perl/ or http://erxz.com/pb/ or http://dragon.cbi.tamucc.edu:8080 :: Visit #perlcafe, #perl6 and #pound-perl.pm :: <ew73> VB.NET is all of the fun of enforced privacy OO with all of the power of BASIC :: <GumbyBRAIN> oh really? Rofl
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@190.48.132.213]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<daeds> \ Ol! SUPER BAN! :D /
<jontec> _kuja_: certain... lol... I'm staring at the other screen right now. :D
<soulrider> thanks!
<soulrider> <3
<daeds> silly scripts :P
<earl_> yeah... but everything seems to be where it's supposed to be and such, it just can't seem to find these phantom packages
<_kuja_> jontec: well, this is cute then: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+package/libgems-ruby1.8
<nothlit> soulrider, oh... well you could always try chrooting...
<soulrider> uhm... how ?
<nothlit> soulrider, btw you might have the device #'s wrong then... because its the livecd filesystem
<soulrider> i know the one thatc hanges is the 1
<daeds> does kubuntu support and detection the rt2500 wireless chipset automatically?
<soulrider> i already did this like 5 times :P
<earl_> i get the same thing for pcakages like gaim, easytag
<earl_> seems like the common thread is gtk programs
<killermach> _kuja_: ok.. like /etc/rc.local  ??
<soulrider> nothlit: reinstalled it and its not working
<_kuja_> earl_ I'ma gonna take a look at that sources.list again
<nothlit> soulrider, lol so you tried 0, 1 and 2?
<_kuja_> killermach: /etc/init.d
<soulrider> there sonly 1 and 0
<soulrider> tab hsows only 1 and 0
<soulrider> and
<nothlit> soulrider, ahh
<soulrider> theres no partition number 1 in hd 0
<soulrider> so it has to be 1
<_kuja_> killermach: you place a regular bash script there, lets refer to it as script.sh, then you type in "sudo update-rc.d script.sh defaults"
<soulrider> i could try using a floppy
<killermach> _kuja_: gotcha.. my peave is I was following a howto, I did all the steps and rebooted as recommended, and my work was deleted
<earl_> k
<soulrider> or maybe just reinstalling? :P
<soulrider> i just reinstalle dkubuntu, couldnt even get in it once
<nothlit> soulrider, i think you'll come into the same problem
<_kuja_> killermach: I feel your pain
<nothlit> soulrider, did you try using the alternate disc? it has better support
<soulrider> text CD ?
<nothlit> yeah
<soulrider> i dont have ht edgy alternate one
<soulrider> only dapper
<soulrider> ima just gonna reinstall
<nothlit> gl
<soulrider> thanks
<_kuja_> earl_: it looks okay. You haven't installed any other apps (gtk-related) from other repositories, or directly with dpkg have you?
<earl_> not that i know of
<[RIP] d3jake> nice, it worked
<earl_> is there like a command that will make apt-get forget everything
<_kuja_> earl_, if it won't break too many things, try removing gtk, and then reinstalling gtk + cowbell + anything important that it might remove.
<killermach> _kuja_: its no working .. I've set this USB STIR4200 dongle up on this laptop with mandrake, but sofar I cannot get any output from irdadump on ubuntu
<earl_> okay i'll give that a shot
<_kuja_> earl_ what do you mean by forget?
<earl_> hm what is the name of the gtk package
<earl_> well like i dunno. i'm not very smart when it comes to linux things, but it seems to me like somehow apt-get was convinced that these packages just don't exist.
<earl_> but they obviously do...
<earl_> i dunno. i'll try removing gtk
<_kuja_> earl_ libgtk2.0-0 I think
<earl_> thanks
<soulrider> nothlit: now that im reinsatlling, dop you think its a good idea to still use another aprtition for root ?
<soulrider> i mean, boot
<_kuja_> killermach, I wouldn't know ... the only infrared I play with is related to my remote ... which happens to be working great and it required little effort :)
<darkmaniac> http://www.gimmickry.org/ <-riddles
<[RIP] d3jake> what's the default root password for Kubuntu..?
<nothlit> soulrider, well, if you use a separate partition and use ext2, you get better compatibility, but its not that necessary in this day and age
<_kuja_> by default the root acount is completely disabled.
<[RIP] d3jake> k
<nothlit> !sudo | [RIP] d3jake
<ubotu> [RIP] d3jake: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<[RIP] d3jake> ahhhh, thanks nothlit
<earl_> okay this is just getting weirder and weirder
<[RIP] d3jake> thnaks
<[RIP] d3jake> thanks*
<earl_> i tried to remove gtk and this is what i got
<_kuja_> earl_: did you do a clean edgy install or upgrade from dapper?
<killermach> _kuja_: yeah.. I was hoping that install gnome-pilot and irda-utils and it would pleastly just work :)
<earl_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37079/
<jontec> well that's not helpful.
<earl_> clean install
<jontec> rubyforge is down.
<earl_> it's been installed for about a month
<earl_> but i stopped using it for about two weeks; started up a few days ago and all of a sudden -today- this problem starts
<_kuja_> Hmm, that's interesting, because the versions of those broken packages listed seem to be in the repos
<earl_> i'm removing openoffice
<earl_> i dont even know why it's there to begin with
<earl_> i have koffice...
<_kuja_> If all else fails, try switching the mirror from us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<earl_> k
<_kuja_> earl_ I did a server install, so openoffice hasn't seen the light of my system in quite some time :D
<earl_> okay... it's not even letting me uninstall openoffice. says it will break packages.
<_kuja_> force it?
<earl_> clearly, the problem is that i have broken packages -already- on my system
<earl_> yup - apt-get remove --force right?
<_kuja_> might work?
<earl_> let me give it as hot
<eilker> !directfb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directfb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eilker> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<nothlit> earl_, how did it get on there in the first place, did you turn on auto updates?
<nothlit> or do you run it packaging managing with -y?
<sertan> hi all
<_kuja_> nothlit, he said he did a clean install
<earl_> E: Command line option --force is not understood
<_kuja_> earl_ that's why I said might, I didn't think apt-get had it, but I wasn't going to stop you from trying
<earl_> i really don't know how openoffice ended up here. i might have installed it a while ago, but the problem's only been here about 12 hours.
<nothlit> yeah but he said its been installed for a month
<sertan> bana trke yardm edicek olan varm ?
<_kuja_> earl_, try apt-get -f install
<earl_> ugh, reinstalling the whole os is looking more appealing every minute
<earl_> kuja, no effect
<eilker> sertan: send me pm, trke yasak
<_kuja_> earl_ if it's not too customized or not too much trouble, then it's not a bad option really.
<earl_> =(
<earl_> and i just finally got beryl to work toooo >,<
<sertan> oke im sorry :(
<_kuja_> Sounds like customization, which would make said reinstalling FAR more tedious.
<earl_> yup
<eilker> sertan: you can send me message
<nothlit> try running the commands with aptitude? dunno
<earl_> aptitude?
<nothlit> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<nothlit> it can be a drop-in replacement for apt-get
<earl_> interesting
<_kuja_> sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-common language-support-en openoffice.org l10n-en-za
<jontec> *looks around* what's the problem with earl_, now?
<earl_> what the hell!!!
<_kuja_> Broken packages causing dependency problems.
<_kuja_> or some such
<earl_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37082/
<earl_> how are you going to tell me the package isn't installed! i'm running it right now!!
<hazard_> WELL, that was exciting...
<nothlit> because thats a metapackage?
<hazard_> just in case anyone ever thinks of it, don't write a c program which recursively calls itself to run in the background.
<LjL> no need for it to be a C program
<jontec> has he run apt-get check?
<jontec> what about apt-get moo?
<LjL> and, yeah, that's called a forkbomb
<nothlit> earl_, apt-cache show openoffice.org :P
<_kuja_> apt-get moo is the solution to all of lifes problems.
<nothlit> cowsay > ^
<earl_> apt-cache gives no response
<earl_> i try apt-get install openoffice.org
<earl_> and this is what i get
<eilker> !xgl > sertan
<_kuja_> earl, I didn't type this: "sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-common language-support-en openoffice.org l10n-en-za" for my health
<hazard_> Meh, I suppose that IS what it does.
<earl_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37083/
<nothlit> _kuja_, he didn't use a pastebin for his health
<earl_> _kuja_ that second-last thing i pastebinned was what i got from your thing that you didn't do for your health =P
<_kuja_> or wait, yes, I just now saw it. Remember, I'm a zombie.
<nothlit> earl_, apt-cache policy openoffice.org
<_kuja_> And also remember that zombies don't have health
<jontec> I was serious 'bout that apt-get check though :D
<earl_> apt-get check was almost resultless
<Flarp> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<_kuja_> earl_: revised edition (for everyone elses health, but not mine): sudo apt-get remove openoffice.org openoffice.org-l10n-en-gb openoffice.org-common language-support-en openoffice.org-l10n-en-za
<earl_> apt-cache policy openoffice.org gave the following
<earl_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37084/
<nothlit> man pastebins are annoying
<earl_> sorry =(
<earl_> better than in here though
<earl_> kuja, we're finally making progress
<earl_> it didn't raise a stink about that one
<nothlit> earl_, check your sources.list and sudo apt-get update
<nothlit> earl_, um. its really not good that theres no result
<Jucato> (you don't need to run apt-cache with sudo)
<earl_> kuja says my sources.list is fine
<_kuja_> The part where apt-cache show openoffice.org didn't work really bugs me.
<earl_> i'll run you with sudo!!
<nothlit> earl_, then apt-get update
<nothlit> _kuja_, he has no installation candidate, that means his package list is broken
<Jucato> by any chance, are you using us.archive.ubuntu.com in your sources.list?
<earl_> jucato, as far as i know, yes
<nothlit> earl_, and tell us if there are any errors, then run the apt-cache policy openoffice.org again
<Jucato> hm... that may be the cause of the problem...
<_kuja_> That's why I mentioned possibly trying archive.ubuntu.com instead a while back.
<earl_> no errors uninstalling it
<CSonicGo> Hi all!
<_kuja_> us.archive.ubuntu.com has given me trouble on a few occasions.
<eilker> !xgl > flash
<Jucato> the us.archive.ubuntu.com has been giving some problems
<CSonicGo> kuja it's very slow as of late.
<eilker> !flash > sertan
<CSonicGo> at max one time I was getting 668B/s
<_kuja_> I wouldn't know.
<earl_> apt-cache gave the same result this time
<earl_> which is probably expected since it really isn't installed now
<_kuja_> My connection apparantly isn't fast enough to  notice.
<Jucato> earl_: no. apt-cache policy and show will show something, whether or not the package is installed
<jontec> dangett... I can't find that file .deb file for libgems-ruby1.8... it's like someone erased all of its traces except for in adept... which never forgets anything
<nothlit> earl_, no, there should be an available candidate from the repos
<_kuja_> 668B/S, sounds like mor e of a problem with _YOUR_ connection that us.archive.ubuntu.com ....
<SrChuck> hello, my keyboard don't work in kde :s, print the error... The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports: Warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols Ignoring extra symbols.. Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<earl_> jucato it says the package is not installed
<SrChuck> save me :'(
<_kuja_> I typically get about 80 from us.archive.ubuntu.com, or anything, for that matter.
<Jucato> earl_: do as _kuja_ recommended, switch your us.archive.ubuntu.com to plain archive.ubuntu.com or uk.archive.ubuntu.com
<nothlit> earl_, thats not all policy does...
<earl_> jucato, have switched it, updating now
<CSonicGo> kuja I'm on Wireless USB maybe that's the problem
<earl_> nothlit: let me show you the output of policy
<nothlit> earl_, i saw the pastebin
<nothlit> earl_, and that is NOT a good thing
<nothlit> earl_, like jucato said, it should always say something
<earl_> yeah
<earl_> this is very strange
<_kuja_> so yes, pull up the sources.list in kate, find and replace (hint)all instances of us.archive.ubuntu.com with archive.ubuntu.com, save.
<_kuja_> do an apt-get update, then an apt-get upgrade.
<earl_> kuja, done that already and apt-get updated
<earl_> nothing to upgrade
<_kuja_> Well, apt-get install cowbell?
<nothlit> earl_, kk run the policy again and tell us if theres anything new, no need to pastebin
<earl_> cowbell still fails to install
<earl_> apt-cache policy returns the same result
<earl_> not intsalled, no candidate
<nothlit> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<nothlit> !info openoffice.org
<Flarp> what in the world is cowbell ?
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<nothlit> its a music organiser
<earl_> it's a masstagger... but that's not the problem, it seems to be happening with any gtk program
<_kuja_> try again to remove gtk, and reinstall it?
<CSonicGo> heh, cowbell
<earl_> oh, right
<CSonicGo> that's awesome
<earl_> okay now it's letting me remove gtk
<earl_> yeah it removed a buttload of things along with it, including things like beryl-manager, so i'm assuming i need to restart linux right
<_kuja_> Nope
<_kuja_> Wonderful thing about linux is that the only time you need to reboot is if you're screwing with the kernel, or some kernel modules.
<earl_> well beryl manager is my window manager. and my windows are still being managed.
<dave_> hey there, i am new to Kubuntu and i cant get MP3's to play in amarok or kaffine
<_kuja_> So, you'll likely want to restart x, but that's okay, isn't it?
<earl_> yeah that's fine
<earl_> i just hope everything stlil works when i do
<Jucato> !mp3 | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_kuja_> it won't affect any running programs, but if you uninstall something like beryl, then close out beryl, and try to restart beryl before having reinstalled it, it won't start.
<earl_> okay
<earl_> i'm going to restart x
<earl_> wait this is probably a good time to ask
<nothlit> earl_, lol gtk runs on beryl-manager doesn't it?
<nothlit> err
<nothlit> the other way
<earl_> should i log out before ctrl alt backspacing?
<nothlit> yes
<earl_> okay i'll brb
<Jucato> (not really necessary, because if you log out, there will already be an option restart X in the login menu...)
<dave_> I couldn't get anything out of that oinfo, Kubuntu wont play MP3s on many computers.
<nothlit> in kdm
<dave_> That I have tried
<dave_> amaroK
<dettoaltrimenti> does google mail work (with all the features) for anyone with konqueror/
<mike1980> Hi there guys, I have set up my development web server now i want to be able to upload web sites to via the LAN what do I have to install to do so?
<dave_> and Kaffeine
<nothlit> you've installed mp3 decoders?
<dave_> We've /tried/
<mike1980> Hi there guys, I have set up my development web server now i want to be able to upload web sites to via the LAN what do I have to install to do so?
<nothlit> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<nothlit> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ruzle> Hello, I have problems burning cds with k3b? Can some one tell me what to do?
<SrChuck> hello, my keyboard don't work in kde :s, print the error... The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports: Warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols Ignoring extra symbols.. Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
<dave_> So where can we find a decoder?
<_kuja_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> dave_: install libxine-extracodecs from the multiverse repository
<dave_> we just *Tried* those
<mike1980> shh or anything
<earl_> okay
<_kuja_> after installing it, you quit amarok and restarted it, or no dave_?
<earl_> so one of the things that removing gtk did
<earl_> was remove kubuntu-desktop
<earl_> so i figure... you know, if there's a package i need to run kubuntu
<earl_> it's probably kubuntu desktop
<mike1980> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<_kuja_> kubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, reinstall it if you wan to
<earl_> i apt-get installed that
<earl_> yeah i know it's a metapackage and mostly unnecessary
<earl_> buuuuuuuut
<earl_> it's one any kubuntu system starts out with right?
<earl_> aaaaand it wont let me install it.
<CSonicGo> hey uh how do I use a serial mouse
<CSonicGo> :(
<earl_> so i'm pretty sure apt-get is just plain broken.
<nothlit> earl_, it doesn't make sense, why would kubuntu need gtk?
<nothlit> earl_, your system sounds broken, its prolly less hassle to start over
<earl_> i'm sure there's some random minor program that needs gtk
<_kuja_> It's probably thrown in there for compatibility reasons.
<earl_> yeah
<earl_> i agree it's probably easier to start over
<_kuja_> Just like Ubuntu-GNOME comes with QT, if I remember right.
<Jucato> nope
<_kuja_> Hmmmmmm
<_kuja_> Maybe not
<_kuja_> My memories are fuzzy on that one ;)
<_kuja_> I can't think of any things in KDE that need GTK though, oddly enough.
<earl_> firefox! =)
<Jucato> one of the apps installed with Kubuntu (kubunut-desktop) probably depends on GTK.
<mike1980> How or where do I configure proftpd from GUI?
<Jucato> Kubuntu is not 100% pure KDE
<_kuja_> Most unforutunately
<CSonicGo> if you want pure KDE can't you apt-get install KDE
<_kuja_> I think I know what it is.
<_kuja_> It's probably OOo
<CSonicGo> because that's what I did
<_kuja_> or some such
<earl_> okay well thanks for your help guys. i'm just gonna reinstall kubuntu
<Jucato> the "kde" metapackage installs too many things
<CSonicGo> I know it does but
<CSonicGo> it's nice heh
<earl_> have a good night fellas
<CSonicGo> if you have a big HD that is
<Jucato> you can also install kde-core instead, and just build up from there
<_kuja_> earl_ good luck
* _kuja_ is using a slightly kubuntu-fied kde-core setup
* Jucato is using a non-kubuntu-fied kde-core
* CSonicGo is using whatever works :D
<_kuja_> kde-core + kubuntu-default-settings + kubuntu usplash
<dettoaltrimenti> is there a nice rss aggregator for linux that can handle audio and video podcasts/
<CSonicGo> heh, KDE runs nice on my old computer, I turned all the "effects" off
<nothlit> _kuja_, earl_ said it lol, firefox
<Jucato> heh.. usplash, Crystal, system settings, and Adept are the only kubuntu stuff I have installed
<Jucato> firefox is not installed by default in Kubuntu, btw
<nothlit> or use the colossal kde package
<nothlit> really? it forces you to use konqueror?
<nothlit> i don't mean that literally btw
<_kuja_> Nobody is forcing you to use anything :P
<Jucato> nothlit: it doesn't "force" you anything. you can always install
<nothlit> i don't mean that literally btw
<_kuja_> And who wouldn't want to use konqueror?
<Jucato> apparently, nothlit...
<manuleviking> Jucato: you don't use kubuntu ?
<Jucato> manuleviking: I don't use the kubuntu-desktop package
<nothlit> people who don't like the plugin support?
<Jucato> but I use Kubuntu :)
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: it isn't
<nothlit> or the middle click behavior?
<Jucato> what middle click behavior?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: the desktop is just a meta-package, doesn't mean anything really
<_kuja_> nothlit, behaviours can be changed, though the interfaces for doing so don't exist and you have to edit a text file. Which bugs me.
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: huh?
<manuleviking> Jucato: ok but how did you installed KDE ( non kubuntu-fied ) ? just apt-get install kde ?
<Admiral_Chicago> what?
<Jucato> manuleviking: http://jucato.org/kde/kde-core.html
<Admiral_Chicago> everyone ignore me. /away
<the-erm> I know this is a linux channel, but there are windows users here, and it's been years since I seriously ran it.  Do you really need norton go back on a notebook?  Or is it better to turn it off?
<_kuja_> dettoaltrimenti: akregator handles feeds, amarok handles podcasts. I know of n othing that handles both.
<nothlit> _kuja_, i'm not running any kde apps anyways
<_kuja_> Qt
<nothlit> _kuja_, but konqueror default behavior bugs me a lot
<nothlit> yes you can change it
<nothlit> but i don't use it often and its irritating when i do
* Jucato wonders what middle-click behavior nothlit was referring to
* _kuja_ uses opera
<nothlit> same
<_kuja_> middle click paste perchance?
* the-erm uses firefox.  I like the extensions.
<nothlit> close tabs
<_kuja_> or perhaps middle clicking on a tab not closing it?
<_kuja_> those bug me.
* manuleviking proudly uses konqueror :)
<_kuja_> I changed them.
<nothlit> the middle click tab in konqueror is really annoying
<Jucato> middle-click paste is *not* a KDE feature
<_kuja_> :D
* dave086 is away
<nothlit> If i wanted to paste i would have done it in the window
<manuleviking> nothlit: you can change that
<Jucato> hm.. I shall repeat, middle-click paste is not a KDE feature
<the-erm> Middle click is useful when you're running konsole.
<_kuja_> No, I mean middle clicking when  page is loaded, and it instead of switching to panning mode, decides to enter the contents of your clipboard into the address bar and try to go t here.
<manchicken> Middle-click paste is an X feature.
<nothlit> Again, on the TAB.
<manuleviking> but you can modify it ;)
* manchicken hugs middle-click paste....
<Jucato> that's not middle-click paste nothlit, _kuja_
<the-erm> I think it's useful.
<manchicken> I love Button2 pasting.
<Jucato> but that's easily changed in the settings
<nothlit> manuleviking, i only see it on livecds and other peoples comps i setup anyways
<nothlit> Jucato, it is the way konqueror handles it :P
<Jucato> also, it might surprise you to know that middle-click to close a tab is actually only know to those who have used Firefox.
<_kuja_> that's not easily changed, I have to create an invisible option in a text file.
* _kuja_ middle clicks to close tabs in opera
<nothlit> Jucato, nope, i've used it in other gecko browsers and opera and even IE7 uses that.
* _kuja_ has done so for years
<nothlit> I don't even use firefox
<T3hWiz0rd> Hello!
<Jucato> _kuja_: I meant to turn off the "Middle click opens URL in selection"
<Jucato> oh yeah, Firefox and Opera
<nothlit> Jucato, and IE7 (MSFT!!!!!!) and other gecko browsers (mozilla-browser, galeon, epiphany, though i think epiphany doesnt)
<_kuja_> It just so turns out, that quite a few people are coming from a background where they may have used said browsers Jucato :D
<nothlit> Jucato, so really konqueror is the abnormal one
<CSonicGo> wow Konquerer is fast on a slow computer
<Jucato> _kuja_: true. that option (Middle click to close a tab) needs a way to control it in the GUI
<nothlit> epiphany listens to HIG with the annoying X i think
<Jucato> nothlit: only when people started copying Firefox
<manuleviking> you can close your tabs in konqueror with middle click like this : MouseMiddleClickClosesTab=true in your : ~/.kde/share/config/konquerorrc ( section FMSettings )
<manuleviking> ;)
<nothlit> Jucato, so? It happened now, and opera had it first
<_kuja_> jucato: I recall Opera 7 having done it. Opera may have been the first at it? Who knows.
<nothlit> manuleviking, so I should do that every time I run across a livecd/foreign system?
<Jucato> nothlit: I'm just saying that it wasn't a "trend" before, which is why Konqueror dindn't have a GUI way to control middle-click close
<manuleviking> i think nothlit
<nothlit> Jucato, still why not keep up
<manuleviking> btw, : http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Secret+Config+Settings#_Middle_Click_on_Tab_to_Close_in_Konqueror_KDE_3_4_
<Jucato> nothlit: who knows. KDE 4?
<_kuja_> manuleviking: Taht's just what my point was, we shouldn't have to add previously invisible things to the text file. A person wouldn't even know they could do it unless they were specifically looking for it.
<nothlit> Jucato, why does konqueror need to wait for a major major kde release?
<_kuja_> And that's assuming they took the time to look for it instead of passing it off as, wow, I hate this, which ignorant people are known to do (I'm obviously not one of those :-p)
<nothlit> doing that would take me about as much motivation as recompiling konqueror just to do that
<Jucato> nothlit: better idea: make a wishlist in bugs.kde.org, vote for it, ask people to vote for it, until it gets "confirmed by popular vote"
<manuleviking> there are very good tips in there :)
<Jucato> or better yet: stick to Firefox, no one's "forcing" anyone
<nothlit> Does konqueror have video thumbnailing?
<_kuja_> nothlit, work on KDE3 is grinding to a halt. All that is trickling into it now is bugfixes. Maybe the off feature or two, but development is geared up for KDE4 now.
<manuleviking> exactly
<nothlit> Jucato, you wondered what i was referring to lol
* manuleviking can't wait kde4 ! :)
<Jucato> yes, and I already answered how it can be changed
* T3hWiz0rd smacks forehead
<nothlit> Jucato, yes but that is only realistic if I run konqueror all the time on my main system
<Jucato> "Middle click opens URL in selection" is easily turned off. "Middle click to close tab" needs to be manually added (and also needs a GUI control)
<T3hWiz0rd> look, it is this simple: KDE is goig under a complete rehaul in the coming year or so, from this point out kde 3.5 is more of a burden then a priority
<nothlit> It is DEFINITELY not viable for every foreign system... which i may not be allowed to modify the behavior and livecds
<T3hWiz0rd> most MAJOR changes wont hit until kde 4.
<Jucato> I actually don't care what you run. I was just wondering what you were referring to
<T3hWiz0rd> the same goes for almost EVERY gui ever made.
<nothlit> Jucato, i have nothing against the pasting, just the tab part
<_kuja_> jucato, is there a bug report/wishlist item for that on bugs.kde.org, (only if you know off hand, otherwise, I'll go check now)
<Jucato> _kuja_: go check, I don't know offhand
<_kuja_> I think I still have some votes left, that I've not yet spent on Konqueror afterall
<Jucato> _kuja_: you have an unlimited # of votes
<Jucato> but you can only put 20 votes per report
<_kuja_> limitted to 100 for Konqueror, of course
<manuleviking> nothlit: is it so hard to stay with middle click=paste ??
<nothlit> manuleviking, absolutely
<_kuja_> Of which I may have used around 60, at 20 a piece
<Jucato> manuleviking: if you've been used to middle-click on tabs to close
<Jucato> manuleviking: I actually have that (middle click tab to close)
<nothlit> manuleviking, i'm a power browser, i can have 30-50 tabs open at a time, can be more
<Jucato> but also have middle click to open URL (which I find very helpful)
<Jucato> _kuja_: if you do find the wishlist, post the link here so we (or I) can vote
<_kuja_> I'm looking
<jontec> okay.... I remember why I just have the .deb packages and they're not in my archives: I complied these .deb packages... I just don't remember how. Does anyone know how to? I thought I copied the instructions... but I don't see them on my system
<nothlit> manuleviking, and it really slows me down, especially since i'm used to other browsers... so this behavior not only doesn't minimise how many tabs i have open but also pastes over tabs that may still be important
<fenixnr> How would I install gnome on kubuntu?
<nothlit> fenix_, install the gnome or ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<nothlit> !synaptic | fenix_
<ubotu> fenix_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<nothlit> !synaptic | fenixnr
<ubotu> fenixnr: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<nothlit> oh
<nothlit> oops
<nothlit> !adept | fenixnr
<ubotu> fenixnr: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<manuleviking> nothlit: i agree with you with this point
<fenixnr> I already know aboutabout synaptic and adept
<nothlit> fenix_, install the gnome or ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<nothlit> manuleviking, its just what i find irritating, yes it can be changed, but the process of changing it can also be part of the irritation
<nothlit> manuleviking, i think we've all said our piece on the subject?
<hex_st0rm> #slackware
<nothlit> fenixnr, sorry look at what i gave to fenix_
<manuleviking> nothlit: i think :)
<Jucato> [and the part about people complaining without trying to help do something about it (if they care at all) is a bigger source of irritation] 
<_kuja_> Jucato, I'm not seeing one, at least not about having an option in the gui for it.
<nothlit> Jucato, i wasn't complaining about it, you wondered (and so asked)
<Jucato> nothlit: I wasn't referring to you
<Jucato> although you are also complaining a bit already :)
* _kuja_ starts filling out a wishlist for it
<nothlit> Jucato, no just clarifying
<Jucato> _kuja_: hold on a sec
<nothlit> Jucato, i have nothing personally against konqueror, its a great app
<hex_st0rm> is slackware a decent distro?
<hex_st0rm> i wanna switch from kubuntu to slackware...
<hex_st0rm> or just any other distro really
<Jucato> _kuja_: I'm see some reports
<nothlit> slackware is has pretty old packages, and i don't think there is package removal
<T3hWiz0rd> hex_st0rm: why not ask such questions in those distros designated channels?
<_kuja_> I don't see one specifically related to there not being a gui option ...
<nothlit> you either compile from source or extract straight into root
<_kuja_> I see plenty to do with middle click close tab though
<hex_st0rm> tehwiz0rd, #slackware is basicly dead
<angasule> vim-tiny is the default vim? that's rubbish, unusable even
<_kuja_> angasule, I agree
<T3hWiz0rd> hex_st0rm: then it matches the distro
<hex_st0rm> alright
<Jucato> _kuja_: have you read through all of them? one might already mention it inside the report
<_kuja_> That's the very first thing I change in a new install
<nothlit> hex_st0rm, switch to arch or gentoo
<nothlit> hex_st0rm, arch is great
<_kuja_> I've skimmed, I may have missed something?
<hex_st0rm> i've never heard of it?
<nothlit> its a small distro, for advanced users
<_kuja_> but I really haven't seen anything regarding a gui option for it ... which is what we're wanting, right?
<angasule> _kuja_: I had been busy with finals, and I was trying to configure vim and got strange errors, when I checked, it was the non-functional tiny vim, gah
<nothlit> its not for the everyday joe
<hex_st0rm> im not advanced, im more intermediate
<manuleviking> or maybe sabayon ? ( it is based on gentoo too )
<_kuja_> Crud, it's getting late, I should go ...  I have to get up early
<AlexLibman> hiya
<jontec> why does samba make me login to my windows computer's shared documents? There is no password setup for it
<morvok> @yay!
<nothlit> !samba | jontec
<ubotu> jontec: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<nothlit> jontec, you need to set a password with smbpasswd, or lower the security to share in the samba config file
<der_steppenwolf> hello, i have a question about character encodings
<nothlit> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hawk_> can anyone help me
<hawk_> i am geting an kernal panic when trying to install
<jontec> I have two non-repo debs here that I need to install... how do I do that?
<hawk_> anyone here
<honkzilla> man dpkg
<hawk_> that can help me
<nothlit> sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<nothlit> does kubuntu have anything like gdebi?
<hawk_> i am getting a kernal panic when intalling how do i fix it?
<hawk_> desktop
<nothlit> I saw debs before in konqueror and they got opened with ark
<Jucato> nothlit: right click -> Kubuntu Package Menu -> Install package
<Jucato> nothlit: they're planning to port gdebi to KDE next release
<der_steppenwolf> well, i use cvs to checkout a project, but it seems the file names of the project are encoded in iso8859-1. So, when I see the file names I see '?' characters. I can change the encoding to UTF-8 by using the command convmv. However, if I want to see the differences using diff with my files and the files in the CVS obviously they are different. Is there any other way to work more transparently?
<hawk_> i am getting a 42.502309 kernel panic how do i fix it
<morgWork> anyone else have problems getting the ipw2100 working on an IBM T42?
<hawk_> when intalling
<goodthing> is there an easy to get the boot messages back in edgy?
<nothlit> Jucato, does it just use dpkg or is there a graphical end to it?
<goodthing> *+way
<nothlit> goodthing, edit your grub menu.lst and take out the quiet
<goodthing> way too cool, thank you :)
<nothlit> that's the easiest way
<Jucato> nothlit: which one? the Kubuntu Package Menu actually just launches xterm with the appropriate dpkg command. it's not a separate app.
<LjL> nothlit: what are the other ways?
<nothlit> Jucato, kubuuntu package menu... thnx
<php-freak> can i share xubuntu with kubunut
<php-freak> I want to sahre desktops, or let someone else access my desktop
<hawk_> i am getting a kernal panic when instaling can i fix it
<nothlit> LjL, lol, i suppose you could embed grub with a setup, or edit it each time on boot, or use a different boot loader or run it off a live disc or something
<nothlit> !x11vnc | php-freak
<ubotu> x11vnc: VNC server which uses your current X11 session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-1 (edgy), package size 438 kB, installed size 1104 kB
<LjL> nothlit: ah, ok, i thought there were other ways besides removing the "quiet" kernel parameter
<nothlit> LjL, i was just saying thats as easy as it gets
<LjL> nothlit: asking mainly because, if you try that, you'll see that it has the side-effect of giving you some (very brief, admittedly) textmode stuff dumped on the console before usplash starts
<php-freak> well
<php-freak> i have vnb
<php-freak> how do i set my server up
<nothlit> i thought it vomits all over tty1?
<hawk_> i am getting a kernal panic when installing
<LjL> nothlit: that's probably what it does
<nothlit> yeah i get it all over tty1 and different info from usplash
<LjL> nothlit: but then, when usplash takes over, that's not a problem anymore. it's just the split second when usplash isn't loaded yet that is a bit "ugly" with 'quiet' removed
<nothlit> but if i switch between the two byebye usplash
<the-erm> php-freak: apt-get install apache2
<nothlit> i just get the bar if it happens to move
<ablyss> php-freak: why not use krfb
<menteck> i am getting a kernal panic when i try to intall is there a way i can fix it
<LjL> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<menteck> thank you for your help
<nothlit> LjL, hmm how would you flush apps from ports? I have had x11vnc processes incorrectly terminate and now I'm at :5902
<ablyss> krfb is an easy gui app that allow instant sharing of your current desktop
<nothlit> !krfb
<ubotu> krfb: Desktop Sharing for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 921 kB, installed size 1644 kB
<sl00> Hi. Is there a LiveCD available that is using KDE 3.80.2 ?
<LjL> nothlit, dunno, i guess there's probably just some file in /var/lock that you could remove manually
<nothlit> its a kde thing? he wants to share from xubuntu to kubuntu
<nothlit> !miniiso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about miniiso - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> it's a VNC server (or client, whichever it is)
<nothlit> LjL, hmmm the mini iso isn't very visible
<LjL> should work well with the Gnome equivalent
<nothlit> vino-server is HORRIBLY documented
<LjL> nothlit: indeed, i just got to knew about its existence a few days ago
<nothlit> HORRIBLY HORRIBLY HORRIBLY
<LjL> well, about what it did anyway
<nothlit> just use x11vnc
<LjL> nothlit: i'm not adding a factoid or a decent wiki page yet just because i haven't tried it yet, but i intend to
<the-erm> er ... what about ssh?
<nothlit> ssh is for tunneling/transferring/console?
<the-erm> Do you *need* to be able to see the desktop, or do you just need access to the data?
<trappist> nothlit: you can tunnel X apps over ssh
<the-erm> yup.
<nothlit> Yeah but its not the safest thing to do and it doesn't do remote desktop sharing
<trappist> nothlit: ssh -c blowfish -X somehost xcalc for example
<NameNomad> does anyone know a good anti-virus program for Linux?
<NameNomad> I won't ever need it
<NameNomad> probably
<trappist> nothlit: (I recommend -c blowfish for this because it's faster)
<nothlit> trappist, i know lol, i tunnel x apps to windows even
<NameNomad> but it doesn't hurt to have one installed
<the-erm> Personally I'd recommend using shfs, or konqueror to sftp:// in then edit the file with the local program, then save it there.
<trappist> nothlit: oh :)
<nothlit> NameNomad, theres panda and clamav
<NameNomad> either one better than the other?
<nothlit> they have how to's on the wiki help.ubuntu.com/community
<morvok> why does my apt-get install refuse to find packages?
<nothlit> i would say clamav is a better tool
<nothlit> and easier to install
<nothlit> but you need to follow the wiki
<nothlit> morvok, it doesn't search for packages... but you might not have the right repos enabled
<nothlit> !repos | morvok
<ubotu> morvok: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<menteck> thanks for your help but it was a hardware
<the-erm> I'm about to ask a stupid question ... why run a virus scanner in linux?  Last I heard there were no active viruses in linux.  Just ones that could effect the mail server.
<nothlit> trappist, btw also add -C if its over WAN
<nothlit> linux isn't perfectly safe
<morvok> nothlit: thanks
<nothlit> and usually just to scan documents that you may forward, or to scan windows machines and partitions
<trappist> nothlit: nice, hadn't seen that before
<NameNomad> pretty much
<NameNomad> for me, I've started to torrent things
<menteck> dos  this have a problem with hyberthreading
<the-erm> I have no windows partitions on this computer, it's all server, all linux.
<NameNomad> because I'm too poor for buying
<NameNomad> and I just want to be sure I'm safe
<menteck> hardware
<mark_> hi
<menteck> hello
<nothlit> the-erm, so you never have to forward emails with attachments, or documents, spreadsheets, presentations?
<mark_> hi mentek
<menteck> hows it going
<menteck> mark
<mark_> not too bad, urself
<menteck> just intalling kubuntu on my spare computer
<mark_> I'm a total newbie, just trying things out
<menteck> well i am kind of know
<menteck> new
<menteck> lol
<menteck> i have tryed out several other linux things and now it is time to try this one
* bear- is testing the KUbuntu live cd
<mark_> how's the install going
<bear-> booted faster than I thought it would
<bear-> but, is there not a wpa_supplicant?
<menteck> i had problems at first with hardware
<menteck> bad memory stick but the cool thing is the Kubuntu found it and told me
<mark_> took me a bit of messing to get printer working, scanner still not, but everything else no probs
<nothlit> LjL, wow... the ops really go through the factoids before they finally push them through?
<menteck> bad thing i have to find more memory know
<menteck> how long have you been using linux for? Mark
<mark_> trying to install 'wine' so i can use windows software/games
<NameNomad> thanks for the help folks, I gotta hit the road though
<NameNomad> busy day
<menteck> thats why i changed to to kubuntu
<mark_> oooh, about 2 weeks with a good few days off
<menteck> wine dos not work in slackware with out pull out some hair so here i am
<BluesKaj> well, thought I was fixinga problem, but I've lost permission to my hda1 partition ... uhoh !
<mark_> yeah, i'm fed up with microsh*t so trying linux, firefox, etc
<BluesKaj> so trying what , mark_ ?
<LjL> nothlit: actually, no, i'll add it. i was just a bit unsure on a couple of things - there was a wiki page that confused me
<mark_> kubuntu bluesKaj
<nothlit> LjL, no in general, not the miniiso in particular
<menteck> you see what you realy need to do is get VMware and intall it into linux then install windows inside VMware like i plane to do one of theses days
<nothlit> That sounds horrible
<nothlit> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<nothlit> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<mark_> i guess thats a bit complex if you are planning it
<LjL> nothlit: well, inaccurate factoids are not good for sure, so i rather double check before adding them
<nothlit> running windows inside linux sounds horrible no matter which method you use
<menteck> but why
<T3hWiz0rd> why's that?
<T3hWiz0rd> if you have a system that can support it, its not a big deal.
<nothlit> LjL, ahh... I just found a few I submitted very heavily modified is all
<BluesKaj> mark_, don't do what i did ..try to get better access between partitions ...I kinda blew it ...now i cant even see my windows partition ...oh the beauty of linux ..whenya screw up , it's usually a doozie  :)
<LjL> nothlit: !elaborate etc? we already had factoids very similar to those, and we merged things a bit
<menteck> a dont tell him that
<LjL> !nothing | nothlit, this is one we didn't merge, for instance
<ubotu> nothlit, this is one we didn't merge, for instance: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so. - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<menteck>  you will scare him away
<menteck> lol
<menteck> and i am the one installing it
<menteck> and your scaring me
<mark_> i'm not getting scared yet, just dizzy
<CSonicGo> lol
<nothlit> LjL, hmm anyways I think there should be a warning somewhere about mounting to /media /mnt instead of subfolders inside, I've seen it happen a few times today
<mark_> i seem to be going round in circles trying different things but getting nowhere
<nothlit> LjL, its up to you guys of course
<pacman_> anyone have a good recommendation for .flac to .mp3 converter?
<LjL> nothlit: well, does anything extremely bad happen even if someone does that? the linked page does tell you to mount under /media/something
<CSonicGo> audacity can do it now I think
<mark_> mentek, what other installs have you tried and how were they
<LjL> nothlit: basically the problem is, factoids need to be short in order to not look like spam themselves, and they tend to grow very easily. they should just point you to the relevant information, with some *very* basic hints
<nothlit> LjL, dunno, haven't tried it, and people mostly had empty /mnt folders so
<LjL> nothlit: admittedly, we don't have a decent page about mounting partitions, in my opinion. !fstab even links to a site that's not the ubuntu wiki
<murchadh_bhaba> pacman_, soundkonverter I think!
<menteck> other ones that i have tryed
<LjL> nothlit, it really shouldn't cause damage, i think. what's "behind" the mount stays untouched
<menteck> that worked?
<nothlit> LjL, i could try inaccurately mounting something over a folder now
<LjL> nothlit: one thing that should *not* be done otoh is mounting under /tmp ;-)
<nothlit> LjL, ahh ok
<mark_> that worked or didn't
<menteck> working...
<menteck> ok
<nothlit> lool
<soulrider> finaly~!
<soulrider> got ubuntu up and running :P
<soulrider> piece of advice to everyone, dont try mandriva :P
<soulrider> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<BluesKaj> mark..I'm just pi..ed. I 'll eventully gety helpto fix my problem. I 'm just telling you to be careful
<LjL> nothlit: well... imho it's a bug with the way /tmp works, but it wasn't accepted as a bug :)
<mark_> thanks Blues, partitions seem fine so far
<luca> hi everyone
<mark_> hi luca
<bear-> hmmm
<menteck> knoppics, slakware,redhat,mandreak and made on of my own
<bear-> I need to see if there's WPA so I can access my AP
<menteck> on is one
<menteck> BRB
<mark_> ok mentek
<bear-> menteck: I remember starting off witih Slackware 3.4
<LjL> !minimal | nothlit
<ubotu> nothlit: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only the packages you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD for more information
<momal> Anyone have an recommendations for good video editors under linux ?
<nothlit> LjL, :D
<menteck> back for some time
<mark_> mentek, you made your own, how did that go
<menteck> i downlaoded a kernal form kernal.org and just kind of did it from scrach not something every one wants to do
<hex_st0rm> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<menteck> and i found a guid on the internet some place i will see if i can find it
<mark_> sounds like fun
<mark_> what country are you in mentek?
<menteck> it was a lot of fun and i learnd so much
<menteck> USA
<mark_> I'm in the UK so it's 2:30am, I'm off to bed cos I got to work tomorrow
<nothlit> suid/guid usage is unsafe btw
<menteck> dam dude you stay up way to late
<menteck> lol
<menteck> but sleep is for the weak
<mark_> I know, lol, I'll catch upi at the weekend
<nothlit> LjL, neat, I mounted a fuse fs and even made a dir with the same name, but everything was preserved inside
<mark_> oops up not upi
<menteck> kk hope to see you soon
<mark_> anyway, nice chatting, no doubt I'll be back soon, I dont give up easily
<menteck> how else is up for some chatting
<menteck> ????
<mark_> take care & good night
<menteck> you to mark
<murchadh_bhaba> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !smbfs
<RoKFiT> does anyone here use cedega?
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 375 kB, installed size 900 kB
<nothlit> !cedega | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<nothlit> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> im curious
<coreymon77> is it possible to partition a drive used or windows without harming the data on it?
<coreymon77> used for*
<nothlit> !gparted | coreymon77, yes it is
<ubotu> coreymon77, yes it is: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tijoe> i can't see my panel in xubuntu. can anyone help?
<nothlit> coreymon77, the livecd has gparte on it
<nothlit> #xubuntu?
<BluesKaj> gparted is a live cd
<coreymon77> oh
<menteck> no it is not possible with out 3d part software. coreymom
<coreymon77> because im introducing my friend to kubuntu
<coreymon77> and he only has one drive
<tijoe> yes
<coreymon77> does the dapper livecd has this gparted thing?
<nothlit> yes
<nothlit> oh kubuntu uses qtparted
<nothlit> but ntfs resizing should be fine
<RoKFiT> do I have to have a cdrom to use cedega?
<coreymon77> so the dapper livecd has qparted preinstalled?
<coreymon77> cause i want to introduce him to kubuntu but dont want to damage his drive
<coreymon77> does it?
<RoKFiT> cedega is freezing on check for updates.
<nothlit> I was told that it does
<RoKFiT> and i can't mount my hd
<bartkorn> Hi
<nothlit> If not you can burn the gparted or ubuntu livecd to partition it first
<coreymon77> of course he should back up everything first though
<nothlit> lol sure
<nothlit> but i don't
<coreymon77> wouldnt hurt
<coreymon77> so this will resize without damaging?
<nothlit> Yup
<nothlit> ntfsprogs/resize are highly tested
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me with this error?...
<RoKFiT> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<RoKFiT> mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<nothlit> they've actually defrag it for you too
<nothlit> since the windows defraggers aren't good enough
<pablo7> RokFiT: did you add the /dev/hda to /etc/fstab ?
<morvok> hrm... when enabling option "fbdev" for X my log says device is /dev/fb0 is not found.
<mike-kayaker> Installed kde in Bea very stable
<morvok> but it is present
<nothlit> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<morvok> hehe
<morvok> cool bot
<CSonicGo> !xscreensaver
<ubotu> xscreensaver: Automatic screensaver for X. In component main, is optional. Version 4.24-4ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 272 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<CSonicGo> nice bot indee
<jerp> When they say that Beryl is a fork of Compiz, what are they saying?
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys is there a way to burn tracks crossfading in k3b?
<morvok> that didn't help any.
<pablo7> RoKFiT:!audacity
<ForzaPalermo> sorry i x;d out did anyone have an answer to my question?
* jerp apparently stumped the panel.   Woo am I hot;  yes!
<nothlit> jerp, compiz and beryl used to be the same thing, the community didn't like what novell was doing with compiz so they took what was there and made their own version
<ForzaPalermo> anyone know if u can crossfade tracks in k3b?
<ForzaPalermo> and if so how?
<jerp> I read today at Linux Journal that novell is getting real cllose with MS
<nothlit> thats old news lol
<menteck> what is this manesft83 thing in the start up about
<morvok> all fixed
<RoKFiT> would it be a bad idea for me to change from dash to bash as my shell script type?
<RoKFiT> to accomidate a program
<LjL> !dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<menteck> how do i login as root
<LjL> Ubotu, tell menteck about root | menteck, see the private message from Ubotu
<BluesKaj> tomorrow i'll ask about reagaining permission to access my NFTS partition ...to tired to handle any advice tonite ... nite all:)
<BluesKaj> see NTFS
<menteck> i would like to run as root anyway
<menteck> and is that thing a bot
<RoKFiT> how do i install wine?
<RoKFiT> or is it pre-installed
<RoKFiT> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<menteck> that is another Q i have
<RoKFiT> how do i install wine?
<nothlit> !synaptic | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<RoKFiT> which package
<menteck> how do i get into root acount
<RoKFiT> libwine?
<RoKFiT> winefish
<menteck> anyone
<nothlit> wine rofl
<nothlit> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<nothlit> !sudo | menteck
<ubotu> menteck: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RoKFiT> nothing is listed when i search for wine
<nothlit> !repos | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<jerp> menteck: 'sudo' should do it
<RoKFiT> all repos are enabled
<menteck> well i know that but i would like to be in root
<menteck>  i just have this thing about not haveing full control over my computer much like M$
<jerp> being in root runs the risk of damages happening and systems breaking
<RoKFiT> all repos are enabled, and when i search wine i find libwine and libwine-dev
<nothlit> menteck, read the article linked?
<nothlit> !repos | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nothlit> !sudo | menteck
<menteck> i know that but have made my own Linux before so i should be fine
<ubotu> menteck: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<menteck> never mind
<menteck> i will find out on my own
<RoKFiT> nothlit: they are enabled
<menteck> thanx anyway
<RoKFiT> all repos are enabled
<mike1980> Hi guys could someone please help me.  I did this command "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" now I would like to remove it can anyone help please?
<RoKFiT> nothlit: all of them
<nothlit> RoKFiT, update you repos
<nothlit> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.22-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 42452 kB
<RoKFiT> nothlit: how?
<nothlit> RoKFiT, update as in synchronise
<nothlit> RoKFiT, sudo aptitude update
<nothlit> RoKFiT, its in the universe repo
<menteck> what is the password to the root acount on this thing
<novato182> good night  guys
<menteck> is it the same as the one that i set for my self
<jerp> menteck: it ahs to be made
<jerp> has
<nothlit> menteck, READ THE LINK
<angasule> winehq has a repo for ubuntu which is up to date
<nothlit> !sudo | menteck
<ubotu> menteck: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<nothlit> yeah it has .27
<RoKFiT> nothlit: universe is enabled and wine is not showing up
<mike1980> Hi guys could someone please help me.  I did this command "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" now I would like to remove it can anyone help please?
<pacman> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<Chousuke> that doesn't help
<menteck> i am so sorry for not doing what you guys told me
<novato182> apt-get remove
<mike1980> pacmanL ok thanksa I will give that a try
<RoKFiT> nothlit:
<menteck> i  read and now i now
<mike1980> pacman: ok thanksa I will give that a try
<pacman> *nods*
<Chousuke> it will only remove the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<Chousuke> which is probably not what you want.
<nothlit> RoKFiT, sudo aptitude install wine
<nothlit> !purekde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purekde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !puregnome
<mike1980> Chousuke: I want to get rid of all the stuff it install
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnome - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoKFiT> no candidate version for wine
<nothlit> mike1980, you need to go to psychocats.net
<Chousuke> mike1980: you can try removing some kde libraries.
<nothlit> mike1980, they'll tell you how
<Chousuke> hm
<nothlit> RoKFiT, you didn't get your sources.list right... put the contents in a pastebin
<nothlit> !pastebin | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Chousuke> someone needs to write a deinstall-kubuntu-desktop script :P
<RoKFiT> where is sources.list located
<mike1980> Chousuke: I guess if I remove x it will not start up anyways on my server right?
<Chousuke> mike1980: yeah.
<Chousuke> if you remove X you will only have the command line .
<RoKFiT> nothlit: where is it located
<nothlit> RoKFiT, /etc/apt/sources.list
<nothlit> RoKFiT, patience
<mike1980> Chousuke: ya ok cool I just don't want to eat up cpu and ram on a web server but need the GUI to set up
<nothlit> mike1980, why?
<RoKFiT> nothlit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37105/
<mike1980> nothlit: why? waht part
<mike1980> nothlit: why? what part
<nothlit> RoKFiT, patience
<nothlit> oh
<RoKFiT> okay
<nothlit> mike-kayaker, why do you need a gui to set it up
<nothlit> RoKFiT, ok, run this command sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine
<mike1980> nothlit: I like to click I am new Guy lol
<malcolm> i need write access to my ntfs partition, can anyone help me?
<nothlit> !nfts-3g | malcolm
<Chousuke> mike1980: actually, setting up a server is mostly command line work
<mike1980> nothlit: need pictures lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nfts-3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nothlit> !ntfs-3g | malcolm
<Chousuke> mike1980: the GUI isn't going to help you much
<ubotu> malcolm: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<nothlit> well kcontrol has good tie ins to things like samba right?
<mike1980> Chousuke: ya I noticed that after the fact woops
<unix_infidel> nothlit: define "tie-ins"
<unix_infidel> you should configure samba independently of a gui.
<RoKFiT> nothlit: so what was the problem, did that just install wine?  and why didn't it show up in my repo search
<mike1980> ok thanks guys for your help
<nothlit> gui interface
<mike1980> LaTeZ
<nothlit> RoKFiT, you didn't update /synchronise
<RoKFiT> how do i do that?
<nothlit> RoKFiT, did you hit enter and did it work?
<RoKFiT> yes it worked
<nothlit> RoKFiT, then yes it installed wine, and you synchronise by doing sudo aptitude update
<nothlit> also the computer automatically synchronises everyday
<RoKFiT> but it didn't update the first time
<RoKFiT> how do i open it with wine
<mauro> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadowhywind> hay seeing someone talk bout nvidia, i have an issue
<RoKFiT> nothlit: wine is still not installed
<e1mer> anyone experience sound problems? sometimes its ok, sometimes its not working
<nothlit> RoKFiT, aptitude show wine
<shadowhywind> i can't start X on boot up, unless i reinstall the drivers. But it only works for that boot.
<nothlit> RoKFiT, tell me if it says installed/not installed
<malcolm> i'm using kubuntu, doi have dapperor edgy?
<nothlit> malcolm, kubuntu is available for both
<RoKFiT> no candidate version found for wine State: not a real package
<malcolm> how do i know what i have?
<nothlit> !version | malcolm
<ubotu> malcolm: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type 'lsb_release -a' in the Terminal.
<nothlit> RoKFiT, ok, run kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list .. and change every us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<nothlit> RoKFiT, then run sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install wine
<nothlit> RoKFiT, the us archive is sort of broken
<RoKFiT> how?
<RoKFiT> does kubuntu use synaptic?
<nothlit> !adept | RoKFiT
<ubotu> RoKFiT: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nothlit> RoKFiT, just run those commands i told you in order
<bgsteffens> is libdvdcss not available for 64 bit kubuntu?
<crimsun_> not by default
<crimsun_> you have to compile it from source yourself.
<RoKFiT> nothlit:  are you there?
<bgsteffens> unbelievable
<RoKFiT> nothlit: did i mention i'm on x86_64
<bgsteffens> i don't understand how so many people have the time to mess with linux.
<crimsun_> bgsteffens: most of us simply don't; we sacrifice other things (yanno, opportunity cost...)
<bgsteffens> >_<
<bgsteffens> seems like all the simple little things i want to be able to do
<bgsteffens> takes 2 hours of asking questions, reading forums, trying things, not working, etc
<CSonicGo> heh
<CSonicGo> it takes time
<bgsteffens> i don't even want to TRY the more complicated things i wanted to do with linux
<CSonicGo> the only beef I have with linux is the Nvidia with Xorg
<CSonicGo> .;(
<unix_infidel> CSonicGo: that tends to work really well for everyone else.
<lexi__> hi @all. just installed latest kernel security updates for edgy. at the end apt installl called update-initramfs what caused these error-messages: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/5945/ . the resulting initrd.img is not bootable.  help is very much appreciated :)
<CSonicGo> unix_infidel: not for my 6100
<CSonicGo> and my widescreen LCD
<CSonicGo> :(
<unix_infidel> CSonicGo: maybe instead of just re-iterating what you said earlier you could give me some specifics about your problem.
<unix_infidel> eg, the errors that pop up when you use the driver?
<CSonicGo> oh
<Fleebailey33> is there a linux amd64 chan?
<CSonicGo> heh it never fits to my screen
<CSonicGo> I have a 1680X1050 screen
<CSonicGo> and it never fills the whole thing
<bartkorn> why here aren't any ops ?
<unix_infidel> Fleebailey33: you mean generic Linux for AMD64? Doubtful, we just group you wanna be instruction set-ers along with the rest of us x86_32 folks :)
<CSonicGo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<unix_infidel> bartkorn: Ops dont beleive in showing their teeth unless they have to I guess.
<bgsteffens> so how would i go about compiling libdvdcss for amd64? does kubuntu come with gcc preinstalled?
<CSonicGo> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<CSonicGo> !Directx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Directx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CSonicGo> heh
<bartkorn> i'm using amd64 and everything that just not working is w32codecs, everything else is ok
<bgsteffens> i'm considering just reinstalling kubuntu, 32bit version
<pablo7> bgsteffens: works for me.
<bgsteffens> think that will make my life much easier?
<bgsteffens> lol
<bartkorn> no
<CSonicGo> that's what I use
<unix_infidel> 64 vs. 32 is a life choice.
<unix_infidel> Depends on whether you have a life outside of linux to begin with :)
<bartkorn> it would say that your cpu is less powerfull that it really is if you are yousing 2 core
<Fleebailey33> becuase some stuff like nerolinux is only x86-32
<pablo7> unix_infidel: is ppc then suicide?
<Fleebailey33> once went there
<Fleebailey33> indeed it was
<Fleebailey33> just run os x
<Fleebailey33> not a bad os
<unix_infidel> pablo7: what's OS X not doing for you that linux can?
<bgsteffens> challenging their patience!!
<bgsteffens> lol
<Fleebailey33> wow new os x has four desktops!!!!
<pablo7> unix_infidel: remove $ from wallet.
<Fleebailey33> like linux hasnt been doing that with 20 desktops for how long?
<bartkorn> Fleebailey33: k3b is ok, why do you need nero ? ;d
<bgsteffens> i've never used nero on any platform besides windows but from what i've done with k3b so far
<bgsteffens> it beats the hell out of any version of nero/windows i've seen
<blue> hi guys, i just installed kubuntu on my ibook g4. when X starts up, i get pink artifacts all over my screen. switching to a vt, and then back to get again fixes it. anyone else have these issues?
<CSonicGo> I do
<CSonicGo> I just live with it :X
<blue> :/
<CSonicGo> it goes away after a while
<RoKFiT> does anyone know how to edit the K menu icon?
<Fleebailey33> startx
<Fleebailey33> CSonicGo: ?
<bartkorn> blue: use your colour sticks ;p
<blue> ?
<bartkorn> blue: like this from school ...
<Jucato> RoKFiT: <apt> Instructions for changing the K menu icon: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/panel.html#id2551958 . Alternatively, use kbfx
<CSonicGo> heh
<blue> i still have no idea what colour sticks are lol. oh well i'll go check the forums again to find help
<Fleebailey33> CSonicGo: it worked i take it
<bartkorn> blue: never draw ? poor childhood ? ;d
<CSonicGo> yes
<bartkorn> c ya xD
<CSonicGo> heh I'm blocked from privmsg
<CSonicGo> that's like, lame
<CSonicGo> oh well
<Fleebailey33> oh
<Fleebailey33> lame
<Fleebailey33> well all i said was
<Jucato> CSonicGo: you need to register your nick in order to PM someone on freenode
<Fleebailey33> i had a powerbook g4 i ran it on
<Fleebailey33> freaked me out
<CSonicGo> heh
<CSonicGo> I see
<Fleebailey33> there is a perminent way to fix it
<Fleebailey33> or it might fix itself
<Fleebailey33> brb
<Jucato> !register | CSonicGo
<ubotu> CSonicGo: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bgsteffens> can anyone help get me started compiling libdvdcss for amd64?
<menteck> how do i turn on hardware acceloration
<ahriman> How to get bash completion when starting a command with e.g sudo
<menteck> video card acceloration
<wicketnezz> how can i tell if im using linux x86 or linux x86_64?
<ahriman> menteck what is your video card?
<shadowhywind> hay all i need some help
<menteck> one min
<shadowhywind> Is it
<shadowhywind> "safe" to remove the linux-restricted-modules?
<crimsun_> if you don't use hardware that requires them for functionality, sure.
<crimsun_> namely, atheros wifi, nvidia/ati graphics
<crimsun_> or ipw3945 wifi
<shadowhywind> thats the thing. I belive that package is causing my nvidia driver issues
<crimsun_> in what sense?
<CSonicGo> to the person that made power supply cables so hard to pull out: )!@#*!@)*!!
<shadowhywind> its is coming up with an API mismatch
<shadowhywind> the nvidia kernel module has one version, while X module has another
<crimsun_> did you compile the Nvidia driver yourself or something?
<shadowhywind> compiled my self
<crimsun_> then that's why.
<crimsun_> you need to recompile nvidia.ko
<shadowhywind> how would i go about doing that
<crimsun_> follow the directions you used to compile them like you did initially
<shadowhywind> because i have been running like 4 months with no problems, till i did some upgrades today
<crimsun_> yes, we had some security updates today for the kernel.
<shadowhywind> the only command that i did to compile the driver was sh NVIDIA<stuff> from nvidias website
<menteck> how can i find out what video card i have
<ahriman> What to do to make use of bash completion when starting with e.g 'sudo apt-g[tab] '
<shadowhywind> so any ideas crimsun_
* wicketnezz waits patiently
<crimsun_> shadowhywind: I just told you.
<ahriman> menteck: try with 'lspci | grep VGA'
<crimsun_> shadowhywind: the same directions you used last time will suffice.
<shadowhywind> but i allready recompiled it. It works for this boot, but once i reboot i get the same issue
<ahriman> shadowhywind: remove the nvidia driver from linux-restricted-modules
<ahriman> and recompile
<ahriman> the driver from nvidia
<shadowhywind> how would i remove it?
<menteck> found it it is Nvideo tnt 2
<menteck> PCi
<menteck> 32m
<crimsun_> note how l-r-m is mounted on volatile.
<ahriman> shadowhywind: get in to the directory nvidia driver is located under linux-restricted-driver (find?) and just rm nvidia.ko something
<menteck> nvideo TNT2 modole 64 32m PCI is my video  card
<shadowhywind> ok, i feel like a total noob asking this, But huh
<ahriman> menteck: download http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9629/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run
<ahriman> menteck:  and run 'sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run' but you need to exit from X before installing the driver
<menteck> will that realy work it is an realy old card
<ahriman> menteck: The installer will ask you if you want to fix your xconfig file automatic at the last step, choose yes
<menteck> ok
<ahriman> menteck: yes, acording to nvidia this package has support for your card
<shadowhywind> ok i am in my linux-restricted-modules
<shadowhywind> delete the nvidia and nvidia_legacy files?
<ahriman> yes
<menteck> how do i get out of X
<shadowhywind> actraully they are directories
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<shadowhywind> delete everything that is in the directory?
<CSonicGo> yeah, HOW DO you get out of X?
<shadowhywind> CSonicGo end session
<EnsignRedshirt> I just downloaded 6.10 from www.kubuntu.org/download.php, but I can't find an md5sum listing there.
<ahriman> shadowhywind: I think you only need to remove one single file.. nvidia.ko or nvidia.o
<CSonicGo> did that
<CSonicGo> but it's "still running" isn't it?
<EnsignRedshirt> Is the md5sum on the kubuntu web page somewhere?
<CSonicGo> I need to stop it so I can install the official linux driver.
<CSonicGo> why is that such a pain to install? :(
<shadowhywind> ahriman neather one as a nvidia.ko or .o they have nv.o, But if i don'tneed the files anyways, would it be safe to remove them all
<ahriman> menteck: press ctrl+alt + F2, that vill take you to the console. type "telinit 1" this will shut down x and other unneccessary stuff. When you finis, type "telinit 3"
<EnsignRedshirt> Nevermind, I found it... I had to click on the "Other installation options" to get to the page that has the md5sums.
<ahriman> It should work, but test it :)
<menteck> thanx i will get on it
<ahriman> shadowhywind: remove them, if you get problem, just apt-get linux-restricted-driver-something (check it with apt-cache search linux-restricted) and install it then
<wicketnezz> i could use some help when someone gets freed up
<ahriman> CSonicGo: type telinit 1 from console to shutdown X, it's the easiest way
<ahriman> CSonicGo: then when you are done. type telinit 3
<ahriman> CSonicGo: telinit 2 when you are donw
<CSonicGo> then the installer bitches that it isn't in telinit 3
<CSonicGo> so what do? :(
<ahriman> hehe
<GWillakers> `
<ahriman> CSonicGo: using gdm or kdm?
<CSonicGo> kdm
<menteck> what happen it reset my comuputer when i inter telint 1
<ahriman> CSonicGo:  /etc/init.d/kdm stop  | when it is done.. just ps -e | grep Xorg and then kill -TERM pid
<CSonicGo> you'd think they'd put that in the installer. :)
<CSonicGo> heh.
<ahriman> menteck: do as I told CSonicGo
<CSonicGo> yes
<ahriman> CSonicGo: what installer?
<menteck> do what?
<menteck> i am so lost
<menteck> sorry
<ahriman> menteck: are you using gnome or kde?
<menteck> kde i found another way when it starts up click on the menu and it asks you if you like to login cosloe and click on it and your in console
<ahriman> menteck: :)
<ahriman> menteck: then go and install the drivers
<CSonicGo> the nvidea installer
<menteck> so i am in console mode know thanx for the help
<CSonicGo> the "official" one you know
<John-Z> Im so fat.. I disgust myself.
<John-Z> :(
<ahriman> CSonicGo: just /etc/init.d/kdm stop and then kill the X
* CSonicGo writes that down
<CSonicGo> I'm not at that terminal at the moment, I will be soon though.
<CSonicGo> so thanks :D
<shadowhywind> Thank you all. It worked!
<menteck> my card is not supported by this drive set
<shadowhywind> *writes it down for future refrence
<ahriman> you welcome
<ahriman> menteck: tnt2 ?
<menteck> here is what it says
<GWillakers> Fix it John
<menteck> the nevidia riva tnt2 model 64 pro gpu is supported through the nvidia lagacy linux graphics driver
<John-Z> I just keep eating cheeseburgers.. AHHH!
<menteck> the driver i have will ingnor this gpu
<John-Z> Sleep all day.. eat shit food.. sleep more.
<menteck> that is about the some of it
<CSonicGo> will Ubuntu ever carry the "official" NVidia drivers in the future
<GWillakers> John, how old ru?
<John-Z> 24.
<John-Z> Im doomed.
<menteck> now what
<John-Z> I drink a 6 pack of beer a day.
<John-Z> OH GOD!
* John-Z pulls hair.. looks for motivation
<GWillakers> I'm 50 and lived with excess weight all of my life.  I recently lost 40lbs
<John-Z> The worste part of it all.. My girlfriend still loves me and still wants to have sex with me.
<John-Z> That doesnt help..
<John-Z> I need to lose 25 pounds.
<GWillakers> You're right... send her my way!
<John-Z> Maybe I should just pick up a nasty speed habit.. hrmm.
<John-Z> haha
<CSonicGo> haha
<menteck> what do i do now
<John-Z> Menteck, what are you working on?
<menteck> do i get the drivers for this one or what
<CSonicGo> "yeah he was 500 pounds, then he got into drugs..."
<CSonicGo> "he's not 120 and I worry about him"
<John-Z> lol
<CSonicGo> *now
<CSonicGo> jenny craig ain't got nothin on it
<menteck> getting hardware acceloration working
<John-Z> I'd be better off if my lady would ride my ass about the beer and fast food.. AHG!
<John-Z> What type of card?
<menteck> it looks like the persion helping me has left me
<menteck> dam it
<John-Z> ooh, that sucks.
<menteck> well letts see
<John-Z> Dont you hate that.. people just enter .. and then leave your lives.
<John-Z> *life
<John-Z> Makes me want to puke.
<CSonicGo> yeah
* John-Z stuffs face with french fries
<menteck> well lets see if i can do on my own
<GWillakers> that would help your weight problem
<John-Z> haha
<menteck> i willl probley fuck up a crash my system but thats fine
<John-Z> See.. now you think I have a weight problem.. and you havent even met me.. oh gosh.. damnit!
<John-Z> You dont EVEN know what I LOOK like!
<John-Z> You heartless bastards!
<CSonicGo> heheh
<GWillakers> Think how I feel. I lost 40lbs and STILL have 25 to go.
<menteck> both of you shut up
<John-Z> OH MAN!
<John-Z> You're huge..
<menteck> your both fat
<John-Z> I feel sorry for you.
<John-Z> lol
<menteck> lol
<GWillakers> why, i'm just as fat as you now!
<GWillakers> :)
<John-Z> Take it BACK!
<John-Z> oh shit..
<wicketnezz> hey if someone can get this ati radeion x1300 card work on my card ill take it back
<menteck> i feel all alone now
<John-Z> this isnt #weight_loss, wtf..
<GWillakers> I'm on my way down... u?
<GWillakers> :)
<John-Z> On the UP AND UP!
<wicketnezz> lol
<John-Z> Woohoo BABY!
<menteck> lol
<GWillakers> give up beer... drink wine
<John-Z> Ok seriously.. someone write some code to make me lose weight.
<John-Z> Oh man..
<John-Z> Thats a great idea..
<menteck> dont eat anything
<John-Z> I tried that.. I ended up drinking the 6 pack and the bottle of wine.
<John-Z> I can not resist beer.. when that crisp ice cold liquid hits my taste buds.. oooohhhhhh!
<John-Z> I have a problem. Seriously.. all jokes aside.. Im pathetic.
<GWillakers> I hear you... don't have any around. it's easier
<wicketnezz> is someone freed up at the moment and willing to help me with this video card issue im having
* John-Z rests head on desk.
<John-Z> We're all too busy making fun of how disgustingly fat I am.. no free time dude. Sorry
<wicketnezz> ill give you a super size fry if you help
<wicketnezz> :)
<GWillakers> we're going to rename the channel #fat_linux_geeks
<menteck> well you know if they could make a weight loss beer then we will be rich
<John-Z> wicketnezz: DEAL!
<menteck> do it do it
<John-Z> Paypal me 99 cents to john.z@hotmail.com
<John-Z> Then we'll talk.
<wicketnezz> check that
<wicketnezz> if you help me fix this
<GWillakers> it's in the mail!
<John-Z> Whats the deal?
<wicketnezz> ill order a large pizza in your area and have it delivered to your home
<wicketnezz> you wont even have to go to mcdonalds
<menteck> lol
<John-Z> OH SHIT!
<John-Z> Lets get it on baby!
<John-Z> How may I help you?
<wicketnezz> lol
<John-Z> For real though, pizza aside.. as I just ate 3 double cheeseburgers..
<John-Z> What kind of problem are you having?
<wicketnezz> mmmmmmm doublecheese burgers
<John-Z> Im burping bits of burger up here and there..
<John-Z> Its like a tasty little after meal treat each time.
<GWillakers> eat slowly. wait between cheeseburgers at least 20minutes
<GWillakers> it can take 20minutes for your brain to register that you're not hungry anymore
<wicketnezz> im trying to install a ati radeon x1300 on a dell inspiron e1505 i have tried tips from various websites and still not been able to get the card functioning
<wicketnezz> so i decided to do a fresh install and seek help
<wicketnezz> im running kde on kubuntu 6.10
<John-Z> Does ATI provide a linux driver for this model?
<wicketnezz> yes
<John-Z> Any success with it?
<wicketnezz> well i just found there site for it
<wicketnezz> and dont know if i want the ati driver installer
<wicketnezz> xfree4.3 drivers or x.org.6.8 drivers
<CSonicGo> my fan is making a weird noise..
<levi_> For some reason I can't mount samba shares from windows box to linux box... says "Access Denied"... any thoughts?
<wicketnezz> should i just go with the driver installer?
<John-Z> I would.
<John-Z> I have my ATI driver installed.
<John-Z> In a Dell latitude d600
<John-Z> Works perfect.
<John-Z> What version of kubuntu are you using?
<John-Z> Which release?
<John-Z> Just saw, 6.10
<heroilton> [02:37]  <John-Z> I have my ATI driver installe
<John-Z> brb
<John-Z> work.
<wicketnezz> still kinda new to linux
<menteck> i am back
<TehKewl1> something has happened to my audio recording settings, I can't record anything through any microphone.
<wicketnezz> will a .run work on kubuntu without altering it?
<TehKewl1> it happened when I installed audacity last night
<TehKewl1> wait, now it workd
<TehKewl1> *works
<menteck> hey anyone know anything about drivers
<menteck> Nvidai one
<menteck> hello anyone
<menteck> are you there
<Admiral_Chicago> gatsby: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper
<menteck> your back
<menteck> what is this link
<menteck> hello anyone here
<Admiral_Chicago> menteck: doing some wireless help...
<Admiral_Chicago> it sucks
<menteck> wireless help
<menteck> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless | menteck
<ubotu> menteck: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<menteck> cool stuff
<menteck> just when every you get the time
<noxwayxhome> hello
<menteck> hello
<noxwayxhome> how do you get into root
<menteck> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<aseigo> sudo -i
<Admiral_Chicago> !sudo | noxwayxhome
<ubotu> noxwayxhome: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<noxwayxhome> ok
<noxwayxhome> But i was woundering if some one could just tell me
<menteck> well i can
<menteck> i just asked that one my self
<Dr_willis> sudo -s
<Dr_willis> gives a root shell
<menteck> fine take my time to shine from me
* menteck crys
<noxwayxhome> cool it worked
<menteck> why couldnt anyone just told me that no i had to laern it the hard way
<noxwayxhome> lo
<noxwayxhome> lol
* Dr_willis tends to read the docs :)
<Dr_willis> Been reading up on MythTV lately
<menteck> any one know anything about old Nvidia drivers
<Dr_willis> menteck,  thats a little vague. :)
<Dr_willis> they are 'old' heh heh
<menteck> i have a video card that want do hardware accelration and i cant get to work right cuzz i can find drivers
<Dr_willis> and this video card is a ?
<menteck> the nevidia riva tnt2 model 64 pro gpu
<menteck> PCI
<wicketnezz> what would i need to type to install the file ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86_64.run?
<Dr_willis> bash whatever.run (may work)
<Dr_willis> or chmod +x whatever.run
<Dr_willis> ./whatever.run
<menteck> sudo sh ./ati-driver-installer-8.32.5-x86_64.run
<Dr_willis> You have read up on the !ati factoid and ati wiki pages?
<blueillusion> hi guys, how can i install unstable packages? there are some apps that i want, but i need the unstable versions.  Is it possible to "unmask" only certain packages like in gentoo?
<digi|tize> I'm trying to install kubuntu 6.10.1 but the partition editor doesn't recognize the partition on the desired hd, which is an ntfs partition.  the hd info (drive maker and model) loads up, but not the actual partition, as a result i'm unable to resize the partition and setup more partitions for linux.  any ideas?
<menteck> so do you know anything about my card
<menteck> Dr
<menteck> ?
<Dr_willis> menteck,  id say do some googling.   I dont think that thing is supported by the X drivers now... but not the new nvidia drivers.
<Dr_willis> given how old and slow it is anyway.... well..  What are you expecting to do with it. :)
<Dr_willis> Hmm I think that !nvidia page mentioned that card.
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<menteck> it is my spare system the agp slot on the mother bord is is no good
<Dr_willis> If your graphics card is at the end of  this list of cards (marked as "legacy"), you will need to install nvidia-glx-legacy. Otherwise, install nvidia-glx.
<Dr_willis> http://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8762/README/appendix-a.html
<menteck> it is at the bottom
<menteck> now what
<Dr_willis> wellhmm...  read.. :P
<Dr_willis> Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases.
<digi|tize> Dr_willis: any idea? qtparted doesn't recognize the partition type, so i cannot resize
<menteck> so how do i get these drivers
<Dr_willis> menteck,  install the nvidia-glx-legacy package like the directions say.
<Dr_willis> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<Dr_willis> digi|tize not some odd ball system? or drive setup?
<digi|tize> it's a 120gb hd, only 1 partition setup as ntfs
<digi|tize> my main hd is read fine
<Dr_willis> may want to try to scandisk/defrag it.. and pray. :)
<digi|tize> it's my boot hd with windows and 2 ntfs partitions
<Dr_willis> Ive almost totally dumped windows.
<digi|tize> well i did at one point, and for some strange reason went back
<digi|tize> but given ubuntu, and all linux's for that matter, progress on the desktop i was compelled for a dual boot
<digi|tize> especially with easy read/write on ntfs
<digi|tize> hmmm, i guess i'll try defrag
<digi|tize> i'm correct in saying that ubuntu/kubuntu has read/write access to ntfs, right?
<crimsun_> no
<crimsun_> read, yes. write, no.
<Dr_willis> I set up my windows  to read/write to ext2/3 :)
<gatsby> i'm trying to install ndiswrapper for a driver
<digi|tize> hmmm, i might just have to setup an external hd for kubuntu
<digi|tize> thanks for the help :)
<gatsby> and working on removing an old driver that i don't need
<gatsby> I keep getting this "
<gatsby> ndiswrapper -e netrtxpo
<gatsby> couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/netrtxpo: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<menteck> ok dr
<menteck> there is no admin
<menteck> section
<wicketnezz> hmmm
<wicketnezz> okay i did the install
<wicketnezz> and rebooted
<menteck> Dr willis
<wicketnezz> but when i do fglrxinfo i get Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<wicketnezz> im assuming that means its didnt work
<menteck> are you still here
<Dr_willis> admin section? huh?
<menteck> you sent me to a site and it says to go here but here dos not exist
<Dr_willis> what site where?
<menteck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-d3968a4d3bed6eeef4b10fd3202bcdf313b1e75d
<Dr_willis> The nvidia site? it basicially said install the  nvidia-glx-legacy pacakge for  the old card
<Dr_willis> 'install and activate drivers'
<Dr_willis> 4. You will install either nvidia-glx-legacy or nvidia-glx. If your graphics card is at the end of [WWW]  this list of cards (marked as "legacy"), you will need to install nvidia-glx-legacy. Otherwise, install nvidia-glx
<noiesmo> does anyone know why http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/edgy-plf is unavailable
<menteck> i can get to the nvidia gxl legacy
<menteck> it not comeing up
<menteck> i can get the nvidia glx
<menteck> but no the other one
<Dr_willis> noiesmo,  a few weeks ago plf was considering dropping support for edgy.. not sure what all happened.
<Dr_willis> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8776+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 3970 kB, installed size 12312 kB
<Dr_willis> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<noiesmo> Dr_willis, well maybe that did happen just went to update and it's down or well gone
<Dr_willis> " In component multiverse,  " - you need to have the Multiverse repositories enabled.
<Dr_willis> noiesmo,  i though they found a maintainer.. but not checked on it in a few weeks
<menteck> how do i get that enable
<Dr_willis> menteck,  in those docs they mention how to enable restricted.. do the same thing for 'multiverse' or read up on how ubuntu handles the repos at....
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> Has easysource site updated to support edgy yet?
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<noiesmo> Dr_willis, ok so I've been a mushroom :)  i take it that edgy has gone stable and feisty has become develop
<Dr_willis> noiesmo,  yep.
<Dr_willis> Edgy is working very well for me.
<menteck> i hate my life
<noiesmo> Dr_willis, ok so i will just comment out me plf and go with that for now
<wicketnezz> im starting to hate this ati card
<noiesmo> Dr_willis, do you know if can upgrade from edgy to feisty easy
<Dr_willis> Heh.. ive had some decent luck with my ati cards
<menteck> Enable restricted packages
<menteck> 
<menteck> The NVIDIA drivers are in the "restricted" section of the Ubuntu package repository, so before you will be able to install the drivers, you must enable this section on your system.
<menteck> 
<menteck>    1.
<menteck> 
<Dr_willis> noiesmo,  i wouldent bother at this time.
<menteck>       Select the System menu at the top of the screen.
<menteck>    2.
<menteck> 
<menteck>       Select Administration then Synaptic Package Manager. Enter your password when prompted.
<menteck>    3.
<menteck> 
<menteck>       In the package manager, select the Settings menu, then Repositories.
<menteck>    4.
<noiesmo> Dr_willis, k thanks for the info :)
<menteck> 
<Dr_willis> menteck,  they seem to be in 2 DIFFERENT repositories
<menteck>       In the Software Preferences dialog that comes up, click the Add button.
<menteck>    5.
<menteck> 
<menteck>       In the Edit Repository dialog, ensure that the Restricted copyright box is checked, then press OK.
<Dr_willis> menteck,  and now most of the channel has you on ignore for flooding.
<menteck>    6.
<menteck> 
<menteck>       Press OK to close the Software Preferences dialog, when Synaptic asks you to reload the package database, say yes.
<menteck>   i cant do this
<menteck> sorry i just have to figgur this out
<wicketnezz> i went to do the aticonfig --initial and its saying that Found fglrx primary device section, Nothing to do, terminating.
<Dr_willis> install synaptic, may make it easier.. or manually edit your sources.list
<Dr_willis> Learning how the repos/package manager works - is a good thing to learn.
<Dr_willis> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<menteck> i give up
<Dr_willis> you can learn to use a gui tool.. or learn to edit 1 file with an editor..
<Dr_willis> I tend to go the editor route
<wicketnezz> can you help me dr_willis since youve had good luck with yours?
<Dr_willis> wicketnezz,  all ive done is followed the !ati wiki page. :)
<Dr_willis> at least you aint giving up.. lol. :)
<wicketnezz> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_driver <- this one?
<wicketnezz> oh no im not giving up
<Dr_willis> lets see...
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wicketnezz> xgl is far to sexy to give up on it
<Dr_willis> i dont find XGL worth the effort.. sorry to say..
<Dr_willis> and i hear its ATI support is rather... flakey
<noxwayxhome> hey dr i have been in this room for about four hours and that guy has been trying to get some help and it just an't working for him
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx  and sudo apt-get install fglrx-control   - is about all ive had to do.
<Dr_willis> noxwayxhome,  that last url i posted had a step by step way to  enable multiverse..   from what i 'saw' he dident even look at it.. so... well... to each his own.. ive been spending the last 3 days reading MythTV docs.. so :) im a reader kind of guy.
<Dr_willis> I do think the installers should just ask to enable all the repos. :)
<Dr_willis> but thats a 'no no' i guess for support.
<Dr_willis> people just have a tendency to be to focused on 'doing what i need NOW' and not learning the skills ..
<noxwayxhome> dr well i am menteck and i have not given up i am sorry for this
<Dr_willis> heh..
<noxwayxhome> i will read the the page you are right
<noxwayxhome> Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> ya check that last url yet? it had kubuntu/adept guide for enbaling multiverse..    I will pated my sources.list to a pastebin site for ya.
<wicketnezz> the problem that im running into dr is that the OpenGL vendor string: is saying Mesa Project: www.mesa3d.org
<noxwayxhome> thanx for the help
<wicketnezz> it should be saying something about radeon
<Dr_willis> noxwayxhome,  in 'short' you check the apt.sources file and where each line says 'universe' you also put 'multiverse' at the end. (and remove the # at the start of the line)  my example apt.sources file is.............
<Dr_willis> la da dee.. pastebin is so slow.. :)
<intelikey> broken festival.
<intelikey> SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : voice_don_diphone
<intelikey> festival: fatal error exiting.
<Dr_willis> I dont even think i got multiverse enabled here...
<Dr_willis> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<Dr_willis> is the kind of lines to look for.
<Dr_willis> wow pastebin timed out.. *sigh*
<alaa_> hello
<alaa_> this is a noob question but does anybody know how to open network manager?
<alaa_> im running kubuntu and installed it through the adept manager
<alaa_> but it didnt make an icon so i dont know how to open it
<Dr_willis> check the files isntalled, with the package manager?
<intelikey> one.line.sources.list.that.covers.most.things.except.updates.patches... deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy main restricted universe multiverse
<malik__> hey ........does any one know that skype now comes with a lie detector add on. :)?
<Dr_willis> you refering to the wirless manager?  it has some odd named binaries..
<alaa_> yeah
<billykan> ...
<alaa_> i have my wireless drivers and everyting set up and the wireless thing for 6.10 doesnt work so i have to use network manager
<intelikey> anyone use festival ?
<alaa_> i installed network manager but i dont know where it went
<Dr_willis> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<intelikey> this is not a poll   see the above error message  ^
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me with some audio popping problems?
<billykan> ...
<malik__> alaa_: it should be in internet subgroup in kmenu
<billykan> #ubuntu
<malik__> specially if its wireless
<alaa_> i looked there its not there -.-
<intelikey> !kr | billykan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alaa_> im lost lol
<intelikey> !ko | billykan
<wicketnezz> alright im gonna have to hop offa here for tonight
<billykan> ???
<wicketnezz> need some sleep before i gotta be up for work
<wicketnezz> but ill be back tomorrow to see  i cant get this figured out
<wicketnezz> thanks for your help tonight dr :)
<Dr_willis> heh ok.. :) im still reading mythtv docs in the background
<alaa_> does any1 kno how i can find out where my computer installed network manager to?
<Dr_willis> it aint zappong the comercials!
<Dr_willis> alaa_,  i though it had 2 different names,, one for the gnome version/applet and one for the kde version
<Dr_willis> and both names were weird. :)
<Dr_willis> add nm-applet to your startup
<Dr_willis> thats the name of one.. from that web site..
<Dr_willis> Note: nm-applet is now part of the network-manager-gnome package which is recommended when you install the network-manager package but may not have been installed.
<Dr_willis> !info network-manager-kde
<ubotu> Package network-manager-kde does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 245 kB, installed size 1608 kB
<alaa_> ok
<Dr_willis> now WHY cant they use some more standarized names. Lol.
<menteck> dr willis i have gotten to the point of i have the nvidia-glx package on the list but not the lagecy
<Dr_willis> lets check..
<Dr_willis> !info nvidia-glx-legacy
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-legacy: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'legacy' driver. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.7184+2.6.17.6-1 (edgy), package size 2998 kB, installed size 9832 kB
<menteck> no i dont get that packet in my list
<menteck> hmmm....
<Dr_willis> it says its in multiverse. so you need to 'enable' multiverse, THEN refresh the package lists
<intelikey> help me here     SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : voice_don_diphone
<intelikey> festival: fatal error exiting.
<intelikey> what am i looking at ?
<Dr_willis> menteck,  been googling...   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories   seems like a decently explained site.
<noiesmo> menteck, Dr_willis just on the nvidia if your interested theres a perl script called envy that grabs the right driver for nvidia cards from nvidia;s then installs and sets up xorg
<noiesmo> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Dr_willis> noiesmo,  heh cool.
<noiesmo> oops python not perl my bad
<alaa_> still stuck =(
<menteck> rely there is
<alaa_> is there any specific commands u can type in to launch it?
<Dr_willis> if it supports the older legacy stuff. :P
<noiesmo> i used it was piece of cake to set up
<Dr_willis> I just got a little script i wrote that installs what i need. :P
<intelikey> ok installing   festvox-don    maybe that will help ???
<alaa_> i have network manager installed and everything i just dont know where it is or how i can access it
<noiesmo> check albertomilone site all info its a deb pack you install
<noiesmo> menteck, if you use envy Run envy from a console, if you do not it will force you too one anyway. I found that envy hangs on Kubuntu splash screen. To solve that problem press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<menteck> i got it i got it yes thanx you so much Dr
<Dr_willis> menteck,  :) now you can do... whatever the heck it was you were trying to do.. i forget....
* Dr_willis is getting old...
<Dr_willis> Now what was I trying to do....
<alaa_> ffs
<RoKFiT> can anyone help me?
<RoKFiT> my audio is popping horribly
<Dr_willis> alaa_,  i mentioned one of the commands earlier.. the gnome one however.. I forget the name of the kde one.
<Dr_willis> if you install  network-manager-gnome    the command will be nm-applet
<RoKFiT> does anyone know how to fix sound?
<RoKFiT> crackling
<leexgx> quick queston whats the command to getgnome interface installed
<kory> RoKFiT: are any of your volumes cranked to the top?
<RoKFiT> no
<RoKFiT> about 75%
<T3hWiz0rd> whoa its quiet in here
<RoKFiT> why does it keep crackling
<utta> leexgx: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<kory> constantly crackling or did it start with a program?
<RoKFiT> constantly
<kory> check for loose cables?
<RoKFiT> no, because some songs do it less than others, and in windows it never did this
<RoKFiT> and redownloading the files as new produces the same errors
<kory> it's audio that's causing the crackling... or does the crackling start when the PC starts?
<max_> is there a IRC room for feisty?
<menteck> Dr_willis thanx so much
<T3hWiz0rd> how do you install the win32 codecs for kafein?
<menteck> the drive installed and worked
<RoKFiT> it's crackling from all audio sources
<kory> a specific format?
<RoKFiT> mp3
<RoKFiT> everything really
<kory> only mp3?... have you tried ogg or playing a cd?
<RoKFiT> video does it too
<RoKFiT> why would it not do it in windows, but do it in linux
<T3hWiz0rd> anyone? kaffeine with win32 codecs? how to?
<RoKFiT> that is the question
<kory> what's your sound card?
<RoKFiT> onboard ac97 6.1 channel
<RoKFiT> nvidia ck804
<RoKFiT> does windows have some sort of pop detection?
<RoKFiT> does linux detect pops and make them apparent?
<Dr_willis> Its possible the sound card drivers are just not well done under linux
<RoKFiT> i'm not sure, but i'd sure like to find a solution
<max_> anyone using feisty yet?
<kory> hmm... have you tried playing with the settings in System Settings -> Sound System applet -> Hardware tab?
<RoKFiT> yes
<ikirt> i'm going to upgrade now
<kory> do you have all the channels active in KMix?
<ikirt> have you done so already max_ ?
<lee_> hei
<RoKFiT> yes I do kory
<max_> ikirt: no, but i was thinking about installing it on one of my partitions
<ikirt> ok, i'm going to upgrade now
<RoKFiT> yeah this is garbage
<RoKFiT> i wonder if it's a bios setting
<max_> does anyone know of a program that can download mulpiple links off a webpage? (picture links off fourms)?
<Jucato> kget
<max_> !kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 431 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<bbb> ok i'm trying to go from kubuntu amd64 to i386. repartitioning in the installer is not working. i set up a 75 gb primary ext3, a 1gb primary linux-swap.. when i press commit, the ext3+linux-swap say type: unknown
<max_> RoKFit: whats the problem your having? ive had some sound toubles, i wasnt in here when you said your problem....state it again, maybe i can help
<RoKFiT> i get pops in like all audio playback
<RoKFiT> that never happened in windows
<unix_infidel> max_: try the downloadthemall firefox plugin or you can write a script to wget certain files off a html page.
<RoKFiT> and when i try to newly download songs the same thing happens
<unix_infidel> RoKFiT: are you using artsd?
<RoKFiT> it's on autodetect
<RoKFiT> but i've tried alsa with the same effects
<RoKFiT> restarting everything
<RoKFiT> should i use arts?
<RoKFiT> arts isn't an option
<unix_infidel> RoKFiT: no idea. never had any problems like that using alsa.
<unix_infidel> it could be a hardware issue, could be a codec issue, could be tons of other things.
<unix_infidel> you'll usually get some more verbose output using mplayer and any media file.
<RoKFiT> i believe it to be codec or driver
<RoKFiT> most likely driver
<bbb> why would i be unable to make ext3 or linux-swap partitions? when i press commit they change to unknown
<unix_infidel> least likely the driver actually unless dmg says otherwise.
<unix_infidel> bbb: why would you want an ext3 swap?
<RoKFiT> what is the prefered driver?
<unix_infidel> swap is its own type of fS?
<bbb> i don't i just want to install kubuntu
<unix_infidel> RoKFiT: ubuntu should've automatically detected the hardware and used the proper kernel module.
<bioticpro> I just moved a drive from A to B location, changed lilo and fstab, but the block devices all are still called hdb#, can I just rename them, or do I have to remake them?
<bbb> i need an ext3 right?
<bbb> as main
<bbb> and linux-swap as swap?
<bbb> but they won't commit.
<unix_infidel> bbb: use reiserfs.
<RoKFiT> yeah it's on autodetect
<bbb> what is that o.o
<RoKFiT> also on volume adjust in amarok it pops the pcm line
<RoKFiT> is there a software volume adjuster for amarok?
<Fleebailey33> dont ask dont tell
<Fleebailey33> or were going to wind up in hell
<Fleebailey33> wronh chan
<Fleebailey33> hehe
<RoKFiT> i'll sleep on my problem, bbl
<chicago_> i have a problem
<chicago_> my keyboard won't recognize my keyboard at all, i am not using a new user
<chicago_> i think it's the locales
<FreddyM> btw, i'm on a laptop
<max_> does kubuntu run well on a laptop?
<FreddyM> max_: yes
<FreddyM> Jucato: ping?
<FreddyM> !laptop | _max_
<ubotu> _max_: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<FreddyM> err wrong one
<FreddyM> but you get the idea
<Jucato> FreddyM: pong?
<FreddyM> want to help me, it's Admiral_Chicago
<Jucato> how's it going Admiral
<Jucato> what can I do to help?
<FreddyM> can't get my keyboard to recognize on this lappy
<seven11> which package do i need for vnc and how do i set it up to see a xp computer on the network (xp has the server running)
<FreddyM> there is something wrong with the user settings
<Jucato> FreddyM: I don't know anything about laptops :(
<FreddyM> do you know anything locales
<Jucato> nothing... :(
<Jucato> sorry...
<FreddyM> damn!
<FreddyM> okay thanks Jucato
<FreddyM> it's frustrating...
<Jucato> really sorry FreddyM... :(
<FreddyM> Jucato: it's okay, thanks anyway brother
<seven11> anybody uses vnc ?
<ikirt> vnc, yes
<Fleebailey33> how do fiesty users install wine
<Fleebailey33> ?
<Fleebailey33> the reposity says edgy
<kkathman> is that a riddle or .. Im waiting for a punch line :)
<Fleebailey33> well i tried it and wine is not showing up
<Fleebailey33> i come from the powerpc world
<Fleebailey33> so wine is insteresting
<intruder> hi
<intruder> i willing to switch to kde, but it seems there is some broken package when apt-geting the metapackage kde its says kdemultimedia won't be installed, does anyone knows a workaround ?
<intruder> and the dependency problem goes deep down to kdelibs4-dev
<seven11> ikirt: how do i start it?
<ayeizajedi> morning everyone
<chicago_> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RoKFiT> does the auto-detect audio driver integrate with kmix?
<adr1an> my root password doesn't work anymore after I installed the "smbfs" package, can someone help me?
<adr1an> in recovery mode the root password works fine
<bbb> kubuntu edgy i386 installer is absolutely not recognizing partition types. i usex xubuntu's installer to create a partition table for installation, switched back to the kubuntu cd, and they ALL read 'unknow'
<Admiral_Chicago> i have a large lag when I type anything
<Admiral_Chicago> how can i fix it
<ayeizajedi> is there a way to change grub from txt to graphic ?
<Admiral_Chicago> ayeizajedi: yes
<Admiral_Chicago> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Admiral_Chicago> actually, i need to do that
<ayeizajedi> :)
<adr1an> i solved my problem
<Admiral_Chicago> adr1an: how
<adr1an> 1 sec and i'll tell u
<adr1an> i changed /etc/sudoers for my user having the same permisions as root
<adr1an> i did that from tje recovery mode console
<adr1an> and that's it
<Admiral_Chicago> cool
<intelikey> well i installed the new kernel 2.6.15-27  right over the top of the old kernel 2.6.15-27   and it broke networking and sound.
<linux8> test kubuntu irc
<intelikey> the break in network was the lack of device node /dev/ppp  i fixed that.    also /dev/dsp was missing i fixed that   but aumix still doesn't work.   it opens/closes in one movement leaving the console without a cursor.
* dreamer is having some troubles in kde
<dreamer> I haven edgy-server install with a basic kde installed
<dreamer> and there are currently 2 accounts
<dreamer> on the admin account, when I open a progrom, it doesn't show up in the taskbar
<intelikey> that's hardly a kde issue.
<dreamer> on both accounts: amarok doesn't give it's icon in the system tray
<dreamer> intelikey: ok, what kind of issue is it then ?
<linux8> printer driver? Canon Pixma 1000
<intelikey> package management
<dreamer> hmm
<dreamer> in what way is package management related to that then ?
<intelikey> in what way is it not related ?
<dreamer> I don't know
<intelikey> kde has nothing at all to do with installing software
<dreamer> I'm not talking about installing software
<intelikey> op i did misread you.
<intelikey> ok let me try again.
<dreamer> :)
<dreamer> so, when I' for instange, open firefox, there is no 'button' in the taskbar
* intelikey read "when I open a progrom,"  as  "when I install a progrom,"
<dreamer> haha
<intelikey> don't ask...
<intelikey> anyway.
<dreamer> I just mean running software
<linux8> anyone can help me, how to find printer driver Canon IP1000
<intelikey> yes   you can right click the taskbar and configure it   set it to display all apps or only minimized or apps from all desktops   it's in the settings.    kcontrol
<dreamer> linux8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=45609
<cntb> \o
<intelikey> @ dreamer ^
<cntb> what is feisty herd 1 ?
<linux8> ok
<Adlai> cntb, kubuntu 7.04 alpha/beta/something
<dreamer> intelikey: on the admin account it is set like that
<Jucato> !feisty | cntb
<ubotu> cntb: The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> it's  #ubuntu+1  cntb
<Admiral_Chicago> Hurd is the alpha
<intelikey> as to the amarok issue maybe jucato can help there
<dreamer> intelikey: 'show application icanos' is checked
<intelikey> dreamer that's not it.
<dreamer> hmm
<Jucato> what?
<intelikey> check another tab
<intelikey> Jucato see dreamer  about configuring taskbar   and an amarok issue
<dreamer> Jucato: amarok doesn't give it's icon in the system tray, but thu option is checked in amarok itself
<Jucato> dreamer: do you actually have the system tray applet?
<dreamer> Jucato: hmmm, good point :P
<dreamer> let me check
<Jucato> you can check by right-clicking on the panel, Remove from panel -> Applet -> System Tray
<dreamer> how can I install it ?
<Jucato> to add it
<dreamer> not in there :#
<Jucato> right-click, Add Apple to Panel, look for System Tray, and click on Add
<intelikey> Apple ?
<Jucato> Applet, sorry
<dreamer> Jucato: not there either
<dreamer> hehe
<Jucato> ?
<dreamer> maybe I shouldn't have done this minimal install ;/
<dreamer> it's gona be a htpc so I didn't want it to have too much software and stuff
<Jucato> there is no problem with a minimal install
<Jucato> hold... are you missing the taskbar or the system tray?
<dreamer> Jucato: whel the system tray applet isn't in either of those
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> do you have only one panel?
<dreamer> intelikey: I have the takbar on that pc setup just like my desktop now, but still no progs in the taskbar
<dreamer> the strange thing is also that on another useraccount on that pc the taskbar doen work ;/
<dreamer> Jucato: what do you mean? one panel ?
<dreamer> Jucato: I'm missing the systemtray
<Ash-Fox> Since apparently I can't find any 'dh_make' package in Kubuntu, I assume I shouldn't be following the Debian package maintainers handbook, but rather some Ubuntu one that I cannot find?
<Jucato> <dreamer> so, when I' for instange, open firefox, there is no 'button' in the taskbar
<dreamer> Jucato: different problem :P
<dreamer> and that's only on the adminaccount
<intelikey> dreamer i think it's because you don't have a task list  applet       there is an aplet that the open apps show in   with out it the task bar has no way to show them.
<Jucato> hm.. ok one by one...
<dreamer> the systray is on both accounts
<Jucato> on both accounts, there is no system tray?
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: try asking at #ubuntu-motu , not here
<dreamer> Jucato: yes
<Ash-Fox> abattoir, thanks
<Jucato> hm....
<abattoir> Ash-Fox: you're welcome
<Jucato> dreamer: you checked in the Add Applet dialog box?
<dreamer> yes
<Jucato> (not Add Application)
<dreamer> oh wait
<dreamer> let me check
<dreamer> ok lol, that was it :P
<intelikey> dreamer and if my guess is correct.  my first answer to you is actually the right answer "that's not a kde issue"   :)      it's either pebcak (you) or package management (you)
<dreamer> now to the taskbar issue ...
<Jucato> it's pebcak....
<dreamer> :P
<dreamer> :#
<Jucato> dreamer:  look for the Taskbar applet this time
<dreamer> I feel so stupid :(
<Jucato> everything ok now?
<dreamer> so, you guys have any reccomended aplications for a htpc ?
<dreamer> Jucato: yup :#
<Jucato> ok good
<Jucato> :)
* Jucato goes back to reading
<dreamer> hmm, so I was trying to add mp3-support in amarok, but restarting the program doesn't enable it
<dreamer> so I mean: installing mp3-support from within amarok
<feety> so you installed libxine-extracodecs?
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jucato> dreamer: you need to install libxine-extracodecs
<feety> hi there. when i try to activate the mac-os like toolbar menu option, the bar where the text SHOULD sit upon appears BENEATH where the text is. so the text is happily sitting on top of nothing, and the panel is uselessly beneath it. any ideas? and dont tell me to surf thru kcontrol, what do you think ive been doing. lol.
<dreamer> Jucato: I tryed, but it doesn't have an installation candidate
<Jucato> feety: try restarting kicker. Alt+F2, type in "dcop kicker kicker restart"
<Jucato> dreamer: do you have multiverse enabled?
<Jucato> !multiverse dreamer
<dreamer> I thought I did
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multiverse dreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feety> would that really work? it does it even after restarting my session.
<Jucato> !multiverse | dreamer
<ubotu> dreamer: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> feety: no harm in trying. it just restarts kicker anyway
<feety> okay
<feety> oh it worked, but now that panel lacks its shadow
<Jucato> what shadow?
<feety> ive got the transparency manager on. it had a shadow before while it was sitting uselessly beneath the text. now it doesnt have its shadow. somehow, the main kicker panel down the bottom got a shadow it didnt have before xD
<dreamer> Jucato: in synaptic I now have all multiverse-repo's enabled, still no candidate
<alyx> iwlist scanning : eth1 Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device....why?it should work...:(
<feety> did you update your list, dreamer
<Jucato> feety: not really familiar with transparency. can't help you there
<feety> okay. well ill live with it for now.
<Jucato> dreamer: click on Reload (Synaptic) or Fetch Updates (Adept)
<dreamer> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/universe/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found [IP: 195.248.90.38 80] 
<Jucato> err...
<Jucato> somehow, that's wrong... not sure how you "enabled" multiverse
<alyx> ifconfig eth1
<alyx> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:89:42:81
<alyx>           inet addr:10.23.20.100  Bcast:10.23.20.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<alyx>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<alyx>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<alyx>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<alyx>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<alyx>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
<alyx>           Interrupt:5 Base address:0x4000
<dreamer> settings >> repositories
<Jucato> alyx: stop
<Jucato> !pastebin | alyx
<ubotu> alyx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<alyx> have I something wrong?sorry 4 that long message...
<intelikey> anyone know how to "reset" a console ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: is that a joke?
<Admiral_Chicago> oh nvm
<Jucato> dreamer: the line should look like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse"
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: what?
<Admiral_Chicago> nvm, I'm being retarted
<Jucato> :O
<Admiral_Chicago> I can't read
<Jucato> you really need to get some more sleep :)
<intelikey> Jucato should we say 'empower universe' ?
<Jucato> dreamer: if you're using Synaptic, this might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<intelikey> or maybe  'activate universe' ?
<feety> or enable
<dreamer> Jucato: I have lines that look like that enabled
* Jucato doesn't get intelikey's humor...
<Jucato> hmm....
<feety> try appending your country code before archive, maybe that will help
<Jucato> dreamer: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Jucato> !pastebin | dreamer
<intelikey> well,   anyone know how to "reset" a console ?
<ubotu> dreamer: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> intelikey: what do you mean by "reset"?
<bbb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<intelikey> i mean when the cursor is gone and the fonts are not rendering properly any more.
<intelikey> how do you fix it ?
<Jucato> ah.. hm...
<intelikey> i don't want to reboot just because one console is #\|@!!_
<feety> oh yes ive experienced that myself.the console screen turns to garbage.
<Jucato> is this a tty, or a terminal emulator?
* Jucato is guessing tty....
<Fleebailey33> im trying to get nerolinux working under amd64. i got synaptic in a 32bit envirement in kubuntu so far. any ideas?
<intelikey> yep.   anyone that wants an example just cat /dev/urandom
<Fleebailey33> besides use k3b?
<Jucato> heh :)
<Fleebailey33> becuase im doing this for fun
<dreamer> Jucato:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37138/
<Fleebailey33> heh
<cntb> kill  process intelikey ??
<feety> nerolinux for linux reminds me of the ancient useless versions of nero for windows, prior to version 5/6 ^^
<intelikey> what process cntb ?
<cntb> nerolinux ? sounds interesting
<dreamer> lel
<dreamer> K3b kicks ass as far as I've seen
<Jucato> dreamer: wth?
<dreamer> heh
<Fleebailey33> yeah i guess
<paulo> yo yo yo
<Fleebailey33> i want to compare on the fly speeds
<cntb> k3b does any bootables  ?
<Jucato> dreamer: delete those last 5 lines... those are giving you the errors
<Fleebailey33> i think k3b could improve
<dreamer> Jucato: lol ok
<intelikey> anothere yo yo ???
<Adlai> Fleebailey33, on the fly...why?
<Fleebailey33> i dont get 16x speed on my dvds
<Adlai> bad burns
<Fleebailey33> nowhere close
<dreamer> Jucato: rest looks ok?
<Adlai> bad burns with 16x also
<Adlai> lower speed is better
<Jucato> dreamer: yes. as I suspected, in Synaptic, you added universe and multiverse, without indicating that it's for edgy
<Fleebailey33> i guess
<Fleebailey33> hmm
<Jucato> dreamer: just delete those last 5 lines, Reload, then install
<Fleebailey33> but it is nice to have a 32 bit envirement now
<Fleebailey33> so i can run wine
<Fleebailey33> speaking of wine
<alfonso> in spanish
<Fleebailey33> i come from powerpc world
<Fleebailey33> how do i start wine
<Fleebailey33> lol
<dreamer> allright, thank you so much Jucato :)
<snowrichard> hello
<Adlai> Fleebailey33, winecfg
<Adlai> then wine /path/to/windows/executable
<dreamer> now to get an easy way to unmount dvd's instead of opening a terminal ;/ this pc is for the livingroom and my housmates aren't kings in computers ;/
<Adlai> add a "-w" at the end if you want windowed mode
<Adlai> dreamer, you could write a script and put it on your desktop, or if you have gnome or kde, you can right click on media and unmount it
<Fleebailey33> i think i got it...
<Fleebailey33> lol
<Fleebailey33> thanks
<intelikey> so does anyone know how to "reset" a console ?      i hate to keep asking, but this is a help channel...
<Adlai> intelikey, how do you mean, just clear the screen?
<dreamer> hey wf, I just tried another dvd, it played, and I could just eject afterwards, that didn't happen the last time I tried ..
<dreamer> so, currently I have VLC for movies and dvd, amarok for music .. what else would be good ?
<intelikey> ok i have a working answer for "how to reset a console"   reset   .....
<intelikey> yes yes.   it was so obvious i over looked it.
<Jucato> ?
<Jucato> what was it?
<malik_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> lol Jucato
<dreamer> intelikey: resetting a console ?
<intelikey> that was a good one. Jucato
<Jucato> huh?
<intelikey> dreamer doesn't apply to the graphic user interface.
<dreamer> ok, so :P
<malik_> what are the java softwares we need to install on kubuntu?
<intelikey> Jucato are you serious ?
<intelikey> ok i have a working answer for "how to reset a console"   reset   .....  <<<< reset
<Jucato> oh....
<Jucato> that was the command?
<intelikey> yes
<Jucato> s/the/a
<Jucato> on my PC, that's also a button...
<intelikey> i thought you were being kar/skastic when you asked "<Jucato> what was it?"
<Jucato> no. I was merely being dumb
* Jucato gets back to reading
<dreamer> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<dreamer> Jucato: what are you reading? :)
* dreamer should get to some quantum mechanics ;/
<dreamer> but I don't feel like it
<Jucato> Linux Bible 2005 :P
<intelikey> i thought that was the best joke i've heard you do yet....   then you tell me it wasn't     man next time just grin and let people think you are funny.
<Adlai> kftpgrabber also
<Jucato> intelikey: sorry
* Jucato is not in a joking mood to acommodate intelikey's sense of humor
<dreamer> Adlai: I want an ftp-server on the htpc so everyone can upload movies and music themselve
<Adlai> proftpd works for me
<Adlai> fairly easy to set up
<Adlai> of course I just did an anonymous setup so people could grab stuff from me
<dreamer> Adlai: hmm, hehe, I just want the 2 accounts on the pc to get to there own space
<snowrichard> http://72.236.163.63:13379
<snowrichard> is that url reachable? its my shoutcast server status page
<dreamer> snowrichard: sure
<snowrichard> tks
<bbb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dreamer> snowrichard: hehe, nice stream :P
<linux_> hello, I would like to make my linux-server remote control I have read something about VNC but is there also a another way to do this ?
<dreamer> too bad I can't seet he song-info in amarok
<dreamer> linux_: ssh?
<dreamer> linux_: or do you want a desktop ?
<linux_> yes desktop :)
<dreamer> linux_: are you going to use it remotely on a linux-box ?
<bbb> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dreamer> bbb: lol, you really should bookwark that page :P
<linux_> yes
<intelikey> or save page as
<linux_> just want my server be remote control
<dreamer> I'm not too knowledgable on remote desktopping in linux though
<dreamer> < linux_> just want my server be remote control << that can be anything, why do you need a remote gui on your server ?
<linux_> when I am on skool I want to work with my server its is a skool project
<intelikey> !vnc | linux_
<ubotu> linux_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dreamer> linux_: just use ssh then
<ubuntu> hi
<dreamer> hey
<dreamer> linux_: what do you need a gui for really ?
<paulo> hello
<Kubuntu1> here is a noob question
<paulo> ok
<linux_> okey thank, I will look for VMC
<dreamer> so what other programs shall I install on my htpc?
<Kubuntu1> I did an update to Kubunto edgy eft last night
<Kubuntu1> and it wrecked my kdeint
<Kubuntu1> save reinstaling the OS, what could I have ne to fix it
<Kubuntu1> ok forget that queston... lol
<Kubuntu1> has anyone install kubuntu on any dell laptops?
<it01> # bawel
<Kubuntu1> intelikey can you see my responses>
<Kubuntu1> ?
<intelikey> nope
<intelikey> !regestor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regestor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !regester
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regester - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kubuntu1> !regester
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regester - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dreamer> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<dreamer> ?
<dreamer> hehe
<Kubuntu1> haha ok I have to register
<Kubuntu1> thx for help i will be back, after I boot from HD. I just finished reinstalling kubuntu.. inteli i saved your info, thx
<intelikey> SIOD ERROR: unbound variable : voice_rab_diphone
<intelikey> festival: fatal error exiting.
<dreamer> anybody here using irssi ?
<Guardian> hmm, yesterday kde packages got updated, and i could not log anymore. then i removed the .kde folder and it started
<Guardian> today i have the same issue on another computer
<intelikey> bx here dreamer
<Guardian> (hmm hello :) )
<Guardian> is there anything wiser than remove the whole .kde folder to do ? :)
<dreamer> intelikey: bx?  I just want joins/parts/qiuts not to be displayed .. I did it before on certian channels, but I can't remember how :#
<intelikey> !bitchx
<ubotu> bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1507 kB, installed size 6516 kB
<dreamer> ah bitchx :P
<dreamer> I like irssi, I just need to get to learn some coding ..
<dreamer> first quantum mechanics though :/
<Fleebailey33> root@Xenon:/# wine '/home/andy/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/SlySoft/AnyDVD/AnyDVD.exe'
<Fleebailey33> fixme:process:IsWow64Process (0xffffffff 0x34fc74) stub!
<Fleebailey33> err:module:import_dll Library ntoskrnl.exe (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\ElbyCDIO.sys") not found
<Fleebailey33> err:module:import_dll Library HAL.dll (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\ElbyCDIO.sys") not found
<Fleebailey33> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\ElbyCDIO.sys" failed, status c0000135
<Fleebailey33> root@Xenon:/#
<Fleebailey33> OOPS
<dreamer> dude
<Fleebailey33> i didnt press enter and wonrg place
<Fleebailey33> my bad
<intelikey> why are you doing that as root ?
<Fleebailey33> maybe i need some sleep
<Fleebailey33> i have to use wine like that becuase i im 64 bit
<intelikey> uning root for things like that begs trubble
<Fleebailey33> its tricky to get it to do 32 bit
<dreamer> anybody know of any good VJ-apps for (k)ubuntu ?
<intelikey> is that in a chrooted env ?
<Fleebailey33> anybody know why wine wouldnt load btw?
<Fleebailey33> yes
<Fleebailey33> of made from one
<dreamer> wine is a bitch :P
<Fleebailey33> so i see
<Fleebailey33> was great
<Fleebailey33> installed the files fine
<intelikey> wine did load   it's  ElbyCDIO.sys  that it couldn't find ?
<Fleebailey33> im like fine is wondeful!
<Fleebailey33> no its not
<Fleebailey33> hm intelikey?
<intelikey> file not found.   err:module:import_dll Library ntoskrnl.exe   < error caused by ElbyCDIO.sys
<Fleebailey33> ah
<Fleebailey33> following you so far
<Fleebailey33> maybe i remove that
<Fleebailey33> maybe we dont really need it
<Fleebailey33> ?
<snowrichard> hello
<intelikey> i have very little exp with wine.   i don't do windows.
<Fleebailey33> same
<Fleebailey33> lol
<snowrichard> http://schizophrenicprogrammer.info
<snowrichard> just updated with station listen link
<intelikey> it seems that the error i was having with festival is caused by a "LANGUAGE" setting  i don't know what language is installed by default but english will error out.
<dreamer> I should get to making some website
<dreamer> what is a good program for web-design? something wysiwyg would be great (haven't done html in 4 years :#)
<snowrichard> mozilla composer, quanta, vi :)
<intelikey> no emacs ?
<snowrichard> never learned emacs
<dreamer> snowrichard: vi is hardly wysiwyg :P
<snowrichard> by the way if there are developers here, this edgy is really slick, easy install.
<snowrichard> from the DVD
* dreamer is gona try in a while, I just got dapper running for a couple of weeks :P
<intelikey> hmmm installing emacs only requires a  13.1MB  dl     After unpacking 43.6MB of additional disk space will be used.
<dreamer> so many programs installed, I'm not gona reinstall edgy for a while ;)
<snowrichard> my other system is dual XP home, gentoo 64
<intelikey> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<dreamer> hmm, how do I install mozilla composer ?
<snowrichard> just install mozilla-browser, it comes with it
<dreamer> hmm, too bad it doesn't come with firefox
<intelikey> piped text how to remove all between ( or [ and ]  or ) respectivly ?
<deitarion> What could cause Samba shares on a Kubuntu box to not work?
<deitarion> More specifically, my mother is trying to share some folders on her desktop using KDE's built-in "share folder" feature, and when I try to connect using smb:// from my Konqueror, it says "The file or folder smb://192.168.0.29/STEPHAN does not exist."
<deitarion> However, all of the folders show up properly in smb://192.168.0.29/
<||arifaX> deitarion: shouldn't you use smb:/192.168.0.29/STEPHAN instead of smb:// ?
<deitarion> No. KIOSlaves expect //
<deitarion> At least, the ones in Gentoo do.
<deitarion> It's rather ironic that a "simple" distro like Kubuntu is the first Linux distro to give me more trouble than Windows XP with SMB/CIFS file sharing.
<cpk1> deitarion: this should get a samba share working really painlessly http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<||arifaX> deitarion: works fine here!
<wily> hi all
<wily> i ndeed your help
<wily> i've problem with my kubuntu
<wily> at reboot i've this error:/bin/sh : can't access tty; job control turned off
<wily> i think this is a grub's problem
<intelikey> not mounting the root fs
<intelikey> no  it's initrd/initramfs.img
<wily> i'm trying to solve problem with live distro
<wily> chroot .... etc
<wily> how i can solve problem?
<intelikey> build another initrd.img
<wily> how i can do thta?
<wily> *that?
<intelikey> mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-<version> <version>
<intelikey> in the chroot
<wily> version of what? kernel?
<deitarion> cpk1: Aha! It's that "force user = " line that it needs. Now I just need to figure out which line from my Gentoo setup negates the need for it so that my mother can just use KDE's "share" dialog.
<intelikey> ls /boot
<wily> ok
<wily> now i try that
<wily> thank you intelikey
<intelikey> that may not solve it.  you may have to specify the modules to load.    which is much more endepth.
<intelikey> but try that first.
<wily> ok
<wily> intelikey: i try to restart
<dreamer> so, I'm still looking for good programs for my htpc, anybody some advice ?
<dreamer> we don't have kabel so I'm not sure about mythtv
<wily> intelikey: nothing
<dreamer> but we do have a vcr that will be hooked on, what program would be best for using that ?
<wily> same error
<deitarion> There. I couldn't figure out what Kubuntu locks down that prevents KDE and QEmu from just working with Samba, so I set a global "force user =" to dodge it.
<wily> please help me
<wily> at reboot i've this error:/bin/sh : can't access tty; job control turned off
<wily> i'm trying to solve problem with live distro
<wily> chroot .... etc
<intelikey> yes.   ok what is the hd ?
<intelikey> is it IDE ?
<wily> 0,2
<wily> yes is a notebook
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> and the filesystem ?
<intelikey> ext3 ?
<wily> ext3
<intelikey> k
<intelikey> and the address of the hd ?
<wily> google tells me that is a grub's erroe
<wily> 0,2
<wily> sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<intelikey>  /dev/hda3  ?
<wily> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt/ubuntu
<wily> sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<DocTomoe> Are there any known (even inofficial) OOo2.1 repositories for Edgy?
<intelikey> 2 ok.
<wily> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<intelikey> wait.
<intelikey> wait.
<intelikey> wait.
<wily> ok
<wily> sorry
<intelikey> you said google tells me that is a grub's erroe
<intelikey> <wily> 0,2
<wily> *error
<intelikey> ignore the google Q it was a error on my part.
<wily> ok i follow you
<intelikey> you said the disk address is 0,2     but you are mounting /dev/hda2
<wily> no no
<wily> please step by step
<wily> in menu.lst
<wily> i've 0,2 for linux partition
<intelikey> that doesn't match  <wily> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2 /mnt/ubuntu
<wily> no it's an example
<intelikey> you have the disk mounted ?
<wily> fdisk -L?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> mount
<wily> please tell me
<intelikey> type   mount
<wily> there are some way to copy files of mounted partition in chroot
<wily> on remov device?
<wily> if i type e on grub
<wily> i've root (0,4)
<wily> kernel ........ etc
<wily> initid etc
<wily> quiet
<wily> savedefault
<wily> boot
<wily> that is
<Admiral_Chicago> paste | wily
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago .
<Admiral_Chicago> err !paste
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> wily you are in the live cd ?
<intelikey> wily ?
<wily> yes
<intelikey> type mount | grep mnt      in a terminal and
<wily> in chroot
<wily> ?
<intelikey> tell me what it says
<intelikey> no in the cd
<wily> ok
<wily> just a moment
<wily> arghhh
<wily> i've another error with klive
<wily> BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0
<wily> fuxxx
<intelikey> well you have almost convinced me that you do have grub misconfigured,    but not quite.
<intelikey> unless you have seperate / and /boot partitions
<cpk1> i cant believe upgrading to edgy needs to pull 1gig from repos
<intelikey> and why not ?
<wily> if you can read this: http://ubuntutaker.wordpress.com/2006/10/11/ripristinare-grub/
<wily> is in italian
<cpk1> intelikey: me?
<cpk1> because the cd is ~700megs
<wily> intelikey
<cpk1> i was expecting ~700meg download
<intelikey> cpk1 and you haven't added anything after you installed dapper ?
<wily> but step sudo grub-install /dev/hda doen't wors
<cpk1> intelikey: shhh
<intelikey> wily yes   now if you are finished playing with that.    would you please tell me where your hd is mounted and the device node ?
<intelikey> issuing the mount command with no args will display that information
<wily> i've english keyboard
<wily> and i can't fing grep's bar
<wily> on keyboard
<wily> just a moment
<wily> mount |grep mnt returned nothin
<intelikey> so don't use a pipe   just type    mount
<wily> i've not information about hd!!! arrrggh
<intelikey> wily in klive ?
<wily> proc |sys varrun varlock procusb.... udev devport
<wily> yes
<intelikey> ok fdisk -l
<intelikey> !paste | wily
<ubotu> wily: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> paste it all if you need to.
<intelikey>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<wily> ok
<wily> i do that
<wily>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37148
<intelikey> ok and the output of     sudo fdisk -l
<wily>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37150
<intelikey> ok sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media
<wily> ok
<intelikey> ok sudo chroot /media
<wily> ok
<wily> now?
<intelikey> ls lib/modules/
<intelikey> tell me what that says
<wily> 2.6.17-10-generic
<Admiral_Chicago> uname -r works also
<intelikey> ok mkinitramfs -o initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic 2.6.17-10-generic
<Admiral_Chicago> nevermind, i think thats a live cd
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago no it doesn't
<intelikey> yes livecd and i want the installed kernel
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm just going to be quiet and do my homework
<rag> hello all
<rag> *
<intelikey> wily tell me when that finishes.
<wily> ok
<rag> anybody how to modify boot options from kubuntu alternate install?
<intelikey> at boot [F1] 
<intelikey> rag not sure what you want.
<wily> nothin
<wily> doesn't works
<intelikey> wily good.
<intelikey> <wily> doesn't works ?
<intelikey> explain
<rag> intelikey: hello! how are you?
<rag> intelikey: i want without press F6, modify kubuntu CD
<wily> i must to go for few minutes
<wily> CUL8R
<rag> intelikey: my target is modify cd for put BOOT OPTIONS static
<rag> intelikey: do you understand me?
<intelikey> rag oh... yes i understand.   but i can't help there.
<intelikey> you need someone that builds install cd's to help with that.
<DocTomoe> Are there any known (even inofficial) OOo2.1 repositories for Edgy?
<intelikey> DocTomoe not that i know of.
<intelikey> ubotu info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org: OpenOffice.org Office suite version 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3 kB, installed size 28 kB
<cox377> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<rag> intelikey: i read you
<eltese> Hi! Im currently running ubuntu but I ran kubuntu a little while before that.. .And the overall experience was that kubuntu was somehow smoother to deal with than ubuntu. But since im new to the whole linux ground I wanted to ask.. Whats the main difference between KDE and Gnome?
<eltese> I have understood that its something like this.. In KDE you choose whats best for you. Gnome thinks it knows whats best for you.. Is that correct?
<cox377> !powerpc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<mindspin> kde uses qt, gome GTK
<rag> intelikey: other possibility, is possible put BOOT OPTIONS in a kickstart cfg file?
<eltese> mindspin, ok =) And what is the difference between qt and GTK?
<rag> intelikey: all line BOOT OPTIONS on http cfg file
<intelikey> eltese in a vague sense maybe some points    the botom line is that kde is by default more customizable than gnome.
<mindspin> I don't know in detail, sk a developer ;-) but generally spoken kde is far more/easyer to set up for personal needs (thats my view)
<eltese> Ok. Thanks :)
<intelikey> rag you can make startup scripts let init run them
<intelikey> rag you can put scripts in the initrd.img also
<rag> intelikey: who init scripts start?
<intelikey> who ?
<mindspin> I use it because I ever used KDE and was not impressed by gnome (the very early versions) I did not check contemporary Gnome
<eltese> just a last question. When running in commands in kubuntu. (Kubuntu was the very first Linux OS i tried.) sudo <- is a gnome command, right? So what is the kubuntu command? I have seen most of the guides to kubuntu are in like ubuntu forums etc
<rag> intelikey: my target is start a install unattend
<intelikey> rag init script would be the place   imo
<rag> intelikey: yeah i put files on nfs, alternate cd, and init scripts
<mindspin> with kdesu application name you can start GUI apps like kate, konqueror etc.
<rag> intelikey: but i need know init scripts configuration for start install with BOOT OPTIONES DEFAULTS STATIC, i put them
<rag> intelikey: where and how to put them?
<mindspin> you can still use sudo witch commandline tools
<mindspin> with even
<eltese> ok
<eltese> thanks :)
<intelikey> rag init runs what ever is in /etc/rcS.d/S*   it can be shell scripts in which you could do anything you can do from the command line    or perl scripts or python scripts....  or even binary executables for that matter
<cox377> !roaming profile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roaming profile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cox377> !roaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rag> intelikey: yeah i know inits but can i run on install moment?
<cox377> is there a roaming profile platform for linux server to linux clients?
<rag> intelikey: alternate cd start them?
<intelikey> well i'll put it this way.  find the first script ran (on SysVinit systems it's /etc/inittab) and go from there.
<intelikey> i don't know what upstart uses   and i don't know if the alternate cd uses uptart or sysv
<rag> intelikey: ok i know inittab, but it exist on install moment?
<intelikey> boot the thing and see.
<cox377> no?
<rag> intelikey: i need put BOOT OPTIONS STATIC when i put F6 not write everytime noapic nolapic etc more kickstart http call
<rag> intelikey: everytime i install with alternate cd, i dont want press F6 more insert noapic nolapic...
<intelikey> cox377 i don't know.
<rag> intelikey: any idea? thx! you are a coders free software true? or system admin?
<intelikey> rag ok we are back to pre-boot options.    is that what  "but it exist on install moment?"  is asking ?
<intelikey> install moment = pre-boot ?
<rag> intelikey: i need put pre-boot options static forever
<rag> intelikey: when you install with cd , you can press f6 and insert noapic, nolapic and more boot parameters
<rag> intelikey: i want that parameters are static, forever, and i not put them
<chupa-chups> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rag> intelikey: for example pointer to a file on nfs with parameters!
<chupa-chups> i wanna ask howcan i show any code
<intelikey> rag ok,  i think i follow you.  you need to rebuild the (grub) options   /boot/grub/menu.lst
<chupa-chups> somebody told me about paste bin but i dont know how
<rag> intelikey: intelikey no, but it is for a system installed already
<rag> intelikey: and i talk about installing them
<rag> intelikey: moment install
<chupa-chups> howwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<intelikey> as far as i know,  editing what is passed to the kernel from the boot loader is the only way to do what you are asking.
<chupa-chups>  i wanna ask howcan i show any code
<rag> intelikey: but menu.lst not exist on boot install no'
<rag> ?
<intelikey> does it not ?
<chupa-chups> i have a python code and it doesnt work so i wanna know what is the error
<intelikey> you have the disk.  i don't.
<rag> intelikey: ideal is put a refer to a nfs file, with boot options
<intelikey> !paste | chupa-chups
<ubotu> chupa-chups: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rag> intelikey: i search again on inet, thx a lot intelikey
<rag> :)
<wily> intelikey:
<wily> i'm returne
<intelikey> wily ok.
<wily> sorry
<chupa-chups> ok i will paste and get the url and may any one help me to
<wily> problem is the same
<intelikey> where are you now ?   same place or have we lost all we did ?
<wily> nothing change
<wily> same palce
<wily> place
<intelikey> still in the chroot ?
<wily> no
<wily> i must to rebbot
<intelikey> not same place
<wily> yes
<wily> i've rebbot to try your modify
<intelikey> but i wasn't finished.
<wily> oops
<wily> sorry
<chupa-chups> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37153/
<wily> intelikey: i must to repeat all operation?
<intelikey> chupa-chups take that url to  #python    ?
<intelikey> wily all but the mkinitramfs step
<chupa-chups> this is the first time to me using python and i have a code calculating area of 3 shapes and select which shape - then choose if area or premeter
<chupa-chups> excuse me ??
<chupa-chups> i paste the code there then click paste then i got the url
<chupa-chups> is it right
<intelikey> chupa-chups you can post your url in the irc channel #python
<intelikey> yes  but i don't know python    and someone in  #python might help you where i can.
<chupa-chups> thank u
<intelikey> can't.
<wily> please help me to remember
<intelikey> ok sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media
<intelikey> wily   ^
<intelikey> ok sudo chroot /media
<intelikey> wily   ^
<chupa-chups> excuse me i try to go there but a message appear to me like that ([Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel)
<intelikey> !register | chupa-chups
<ubotu> chupa-chups: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<wily> ok
<wily> intelikey:
<wily> now i launch mkinitramfs
<wily> ?
<intelikey> ok grep sda5 boot/grub/menu.lst
<wily> ok
<intelikey> what does it say ?
<wily> i paste it
<intelikey> if it's one line    paste it here.
<intelikey> or even two.
<wily> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> else use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<intelikey> yeah that.
<wily> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37154
<intelikey> ok then grub is not the problem.
<intelikey> wily that disk is that an scsi interface ?    sata ?     usb ?
<wily> is a laptop
<wily> normal but windows partition works fine
<intelikey> ok lshw
<intelikey> and look at the output to see if it says sata or scsi  for the disk
<intelikey> or pata
<intelikey> because /dev/sda   is not IDE  unless it's using scsi emulation
<wily> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37155
<wily> :-(
<intelikey> ok one more   lsmod
<intelikey> err you will have to mount proc for that to work in the chroot so in another terminal (outside the chroot) do  lsmod
<intelikey> wily ?
<wily> one moment
<intelikey> ok
<wily> opening /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<wily> this is anwer
<intelikey> ^^^in another terminal (outside the chroot) do  lsmod
<wily> ok
<wily> sorry :-(
<wily> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37158
<kraut> moin
<VSpike> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<intelikey> wily ok.  right there is what we are looking for.  "scsi_mod              144648  4 sg,sr_mod,sd_mod,libata "
<wily> ..........
<intelikey> i'm thinking that 'libata'  is not getting built into the initramfs.img   so we will need to add an entry in /etc/mkinitramfs/modules
<intelikey> so we want to edit  /etc/mkinitramfs/modules  ok
<wily> in cjroot?
<intelikey> in the chroot. ok# nano /etc/mkinitramfs/modules
<wily> chroot?i've not this folder
<wily> i must to create it?
<intelikey> no.
<intelikey> do you have /etc/mkinitrd  folder ?
<wily> no
<wily> i've not
<intelikey> in the chroot ?
<wily> yes
<intelikey> eeek.
<intelikey> well lets try making it.  mkdir etc/mkinitramfs
<wily> donr
<wily> done
<Admiral_Chicago> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<intelikey> wily can you copy that to /media/etc
<intelikey> and unpack it ?
<wily> ok
<wily> i try
<wily> ok
<wily> done
<intelikey> in the chroot, ok#  mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic 2.6.17-10-generic
<intelikey> this time it should give you a working initramfs.img file
<intelikey> but before you exit i want you to check one more thing for me.
<wily> ok
<wily> tell me
<intelikey> ok grep generic /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intelikey> just to make sure that grub is actually going to use the new initramfs.img
<wily> do u want i paste it?
<intelikey> only an init line
<wily> i've pasted it
<wily> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37160
<intelikey> yes ok.  it all looks good.
<intelikey> is mkinitramfs   finished yet ?
<wily> yes
<wily> can i reboot?
<intelikey> ls -l /boot/init
<intelikey> ls -l /boot/init*
<intelikey> lets make sure you did make a new one and that it's not empty.
<wily> i've an img file
<intelikey> size and date ?
<wily> now
<wily> 13.55 local time
<dreamer> anybody here with mt-daap experience ?
<wily> 2 minutes ago
<intelikey> k and size
<intelikey> size is important
<wily> 5337921
<intelikey> ok test it.
<wily> i reboot
<intelikey> yes reboot.
<wily> same thing
<wily> ;-(
<intelikey> yes :-(
<intelikey> i don't know anything more we can do.
<wily> there are a way to recover files
<wily> ?
<wily> i reinstall all my kubuntu after recovering
<intelikey> recover files ?
<wily> in my home i've important files
<wily> but in chroot they becomes untouchable
<intelikey> you could mount the partition and copy your home to another partition.  or disk.   you could make a tar.gz archive of your home/
<wily> now i try
<wily> after i reinstall kubuntu
<intelikey> yes. i would not use "chroot" for that.
<wily> thank you very much
<wily> and what?
<intelikey> wily you're welcome.   and sorry that it's not working correctly for you.
<wily> how i can use to copy if not chroot?
<intelikey> <intelikey> yes. i would not use "chroot" for that. <<< coping the files.    just mount the parttion.  and use a filemanager.
<wily> ok
<wily> grazie mille (i'm italian!)
<intelikey> yes i know.
<intelikey> your welcome.
<wily> how you know?
<intelikey> your ip.
<wily> 8-)
<intelikey> it's my job to know such things. :)
<dreamer> on my desktop I can't find my mt-daap server with Avahi (or any other program)
<RoKFiT> when switching my sound to OSS i get the following error... "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers."
<RoKFiT> does anyone have any possible ideas what could fix this?
<cpk1> I thought oss was old and alsa better to use...
<RoKFiT> i'm not sure but it keeps popping
<RoKFiT> i'm going to restart to check bios
<RoKFiT> brb
<malik_> what java packages do we need to install in edgy?
<Red_Tear> hi
<Red_Tear> Adept sagt dauernd "Another process is using the packaging system database......."
<Red_Tear> habe aber meines wissens keinen Prozess am laufen der darauf zugreifen drfte
<elbing> did anyone probe HSDPA usb vodafone in kubuntu?
<malik_> Red_Tear: u must have had konsole open too and using apt-get..........u can use only one at a time
<dreamer> damnit, when I open the avahi zeroconf-browser I just installed on edgy it immediatly disappears
<Red_Tear> ups im sorry, wanted to write this in the german channel...... but no Im not doing this atm...
<dave086> Does anyone here know about WINE on Kubuntu
<dreamer> what is there te know ?
<dave086> ah
<dave086> Well. I would like to know why it is allways ghosted in Adept
<dave086> and  not installable
<dreamer> heh, sorry, no idea
<dave086> Ah   well...
* dave086  is asking for help with WINE  on Kubuntu.
<cpk1> alright guys massive problem, I just tried to upgrade to edgy and now and reboot and cant boot from hdd
<cpk1> dave086: what do you need?
<dave086> Well. I would like to know why it is allways ghosted in Adept
<dave086> (wine)
<cpk1> you using the repo from winehq?
<dave086> No, It says  I  need  to have....
<dave086> umm
<dave086> "Synaptic Package Manager"
<cpk1> pretty sure you dont, i use wine and dont think i have synaptic
<malik_> cpk1: did u upgraded online or from cd?
<cpk1> online
<cpk1> followed the kubuntu.org instructions
<dave086> Are you guys talking about WINE?
<cpk1> dave086: go to winehq.org and use their repo
<dave086> Yeah, how  do you *use* repos
<malik_> aaaaaaah cud be some broken packages or somethin ..........sorry dont know abt that much
<cpk1> dave086: do you like to use adept?
<cpk1> malik_: well kind of hard to fix broken package when i cant get it to boot =\
<dave086> I dont mind,     I  didnt know you could do that   in Adept
<dave086> anything will do
<cpk1> dave086: i suppose easiest would be to do kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<cpk1> and then add the repo from winehq.org into there
<dave086> what do you   mean   'do' that command?  In terminal?
<cpk1> dave086: yes
<dave086> Ah   done.
<dave086> I'll berightback and tell you what happened.
<dave086> ..nope
<dave086> Didnt work
<malik_> dave086: if u r using kubuntu edgy then goto the file sources.list right click on it n then actions n then edit as a root n make the change in there n save it n then run adept
<cpk1> dave086: did you add the repo from winehq and then in a terminal do sudo aptitude update
<dave086> what is the default   sudo    PW?
<malik_> ur own PW
<cpk1> your main user PW
<dave086> Ah good. I tried to   do SU before doing the commands but   It   didnt like me.
<dave086> Also on     e other
<sMu> holaaaa
<dave086> Whatr address   is  the multiverse repository  and how  do i  get the MP3  codec   from it?
<mauro> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<malik_> libxine-extracodecs thats the package u need to play mp3z in kubuntu edgy
<dave086> Dont use edgy
<dave086> LTS  Dappler
<dave086> "E: Couldn't rebuild package cache"
<malik_> dapper kubuntu or ubuntu?
<dave086> hrm.
<dave086> Ku
<malik_> well still that paCkage sould do the trick ...........plus may be u wanna try w32codecs
<dave086> from multiverse?
<malik_> i think thats where they are
<dave086> I'm still having trouble ADDING repositories.
<dave086> =3
<malik_> i can pase my sources.list entries for u if u like but for that u might have to pm me coz cant paste em in the main channel
<dave086> yes okay
<chris__> hello, I request some help please about "wget"
<Admiral_Chicago> w32 codecs are not in the multiverse
<Admiral_Chicago> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<chris__> why isn't wget working on my kubuntu ?
<malik_> well there we go.........some one with knowledge
<dave086> PM'd    you.
<Admiral_Chicago> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> dave086: please paste your sources.list
<malik_> bummer im blocked from pmz
<dave086> Here?
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | dave086
<ubotu> dave086: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Admiral_Chicago> no
<dave086> That will get me kicked.
<chris__> Admiral_Chicago: can you please help me ?
<malik_> i ll pase it on pastebin.........do u know how to use em?
<dave086> Not paticularly, but anyways.
<mauro> malik_: you have to register to use PMs
<Admiral_Chicago> chris__: what is the issuo?
<Admiral_Chicago> i can try, but I am busy as well
<chris__> Admiral_Chicago: wget isn't working
<malik_> or u can try the instruction on http://easylinux.info
<mauro> Admiral_Chicago: you know if java sdk was removed from the repos ?
<malik_> to make use of diff repo
<mauro> i do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk and it sais its not there
<mauro> and ye,s i enabled everything :P
<Admiral_Chicago> mauro: not sure what is your output
<soulrider> it sais it cant find the pacckage
<Admiral_Chicago> chris__: what are you trying to do
<chris__> Admiral_Chicago: check this please and tell me how I can resolve it .. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37167/
<dave086> Umm...
<dave086> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<dave086>   Major opcode:  145
<dave086>   Minor opcode:  3
<dave086>   Resource id:  0x0
<dave086> Failed to open device
<dave086> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<dave086>   Major opcode:  145
<dave086>   Minor opcode:  3
<dave086>   Resource id:  0x0
<dave086> Failed to open device
<Admiral_Chicago> stop, use a paste bin
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Admiral_Chicago> chris__: apt-cache search ampp
<Admiral_Chicago> wget is a tool that connects to a specific website to get a .deb
<dave086> I  KNow that.  I'm saying I CANT GET TO SOURCES.LIST!
<dave086> =)
<chris__> Admiral_Chicago: it said Invalid operation search
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-cache search ampp
<soulrider> did you do sudo ?
<chris__> Admiral_Chicago:  I tried it with sudo yeah..
<Admiral_Chicago> dave086: kate /etc/apt/souces.list
<chris__> root@chris-desktop:/home/chris# apt-get search amp
<chris__> E: Invalid operation search
<Admiral_Chicago> cd
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache search ampp
<dave086> Sources.list   is       blank
<dave086> And it wasn't... about  2min ago
<dave086> ahh
<chris__> Admiral_Chicago: how can i enable the apt-get search ?? i use to use it on Ubuntu
<soulrider> chris__: do "sudo aptitude search amp"
<Admiral_Chicago>  sources
<dave086> I made it      Souces
<dave086> Whoops.
<Admiral_Chicago> chris__: like i said cd
<chris__> Admiral_Chicago: what do you mean cd?
<Admiral_Chicago> your problem is "/home/chris#"
<chris__> ohh
<Admiral_Chicago> type that in a konsole
<chris__> okay let me try
<malik__> dave086: okie do this..........i am goin to give u a url of pastebin from where u can get the list of my repos n add em to ur sources.list
<dave086> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37168/
<malik__> !pastebin
<chris__> Admiral_Chicago: it's still giving me invalid operation
<Admiral_Chicago> !easysource
<Admiral_Chicago> malik__: standby please
<Admiral_Chicago> where is the bot?
<chris__> [15:07]  <-- ubotu has left this server (Remote closed the connection).
<malik__> ai ai admiral
<Admiral_Chicago> !easysource
<dave086> Exactly,     it   left.
<Admiral_Chicago> ah dammit it
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dave086> One    thing I *do* know about is IRC.
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<dave086> OKay,    so          am    I being helped here?
<chris__> please someone, can you tell me how to enable apt-get search ?
<dave086> Is  this a   netsplit?
<malik__> dave086: yes just wait admiral is getting stuff for u
<murchadh_bhaba> chris__, check to see that wget is installed. dpkg -l | grep wget
<dave086> Ahkay
<Admiral_Chicago> dave086: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37169/
<dave086> Okay
<Admiral_Chicago> that is your new sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> kdesu kate /etc/sources.list
<Admiral_Chicago> chris__: i have a ton of homework, same here malik__
<chris__> murchadh_bhaba:  yeah it is, but i can't do apt-get search it tells me Invalid operation.. and i'm root
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll be happy to help at a later time
<chris__> Admiral_Chicago: okay thanks..
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm sorry, email me
<chris__> Admiral_Chicago: will do. thanks again.
<dave086> OKay
<murchadh_bhaba> chris__, That dpkg -l work at all? I'm just wonderin'.
<chris__> murchadh_bhaba:  yeah it did..
<chris__> root@chris-desktop:/home# apt-get search hi
<chris__> E: Invalid operation search
<chris__> what can I do to fix this
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-get can't search
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache can
<Admiral_Chicago> apt-cache search string
<Admiral_Chicago> freddy@omicron:~/Examples$ apt-cache search gaim-themes
<Admiral_Chicago> gaim-themes - Smiley themes collection for gaim
<chris__> i used to search with apt-get on ubuntu.. i was using it like a year ago.. so i could search files on the net instead of cache..
<chris__> how can i update it then ?? so it can find the latest software using the cache ?
<malik__> dave086: did u get the list of repoz admiral gave u?
<Admiral_Chicago> your repos are net
<dave086> Yes.
<chris__> How do i edit repos.. etc..
<dave086> Document cannot be saved.
<chris__> and what repos should I use..
<Admiral_Chicago> kdesu
<Admiral_Chicago> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<chris__> the website doesnt work
<chris__> help.ubuntu can't be resolved..
<j__> anyone know how to run the ur-quan masters in fullscreen?
<Admiral_Chicago> works here
<chris__> okay my browser just died..
<dave086> Works here.
<dave086> so anyways,    I cant  save that file now.
<Admiral_Chicago> how are you opening it?
<dave086> Ah I forgot    sudo
<malik__> :)
<j__> nevermind, found it
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato
<dave086> Drumroll...
<dave086> Wine  is..
<dave086> Ghosted.
* Jucato waves back to Admiral_Chicago
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going?
<dave086> who         are   you  talking  to
<Admiral_Chicago> dave086: to Jucato sorry
<dave086> s'kay
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: doing fine... (I think)
<Admiral_Chicago> -offtopic?
<Jucato> um ok...
<malik__> seems like not many ppl from homeland here
* Jucato wonders "which" homeland
<malik__> australia
<Jucato> ah...
<malik__> best country on gods green earth:)
<big_> Hi...
<Jucato> the kubuntu community manager is an aussie :)
<Eyeless> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<malik__> really?........didnt know that.......sorry
<dave086> Im anaussie    :)
<malik__> i ll b damned
<dave086> O  Rly?
<malik__> all of sudden fair few
<dave086> Where are you?
<malik__> blacktown sydney
<dave086> Ah okay, Barwon heads, Victoria
<mauro_> ~mp3
<dave086> (near   geelong)
<mauro_> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dave086> </offtopic>  i guess though
<malik__> hmm
<Jucato> !au
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about au - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm...
<osh_> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<DinoeL> !eric
<ubotu> eric: full featured Python IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.1-1 (edgy), package size 1888 kB, installed size 11356 kB
<osh_> !jpegtran
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jpegtran - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Eyeless> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<Eyeless> !hal
<ubotu> hal: Hardware Abstraction Layer. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.7.1-0ubuntu17 (edgy), package size 347 kB, installed size 1112 kB
<dave086> OKay.   I  have  WINE  Installed. Now where   is it and how  do  i    *run* it?
<steffen> hi
<steffen> kann jemand deutsch?
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<osh_> Howto find out which package contains jpegtran and exifautotran?
<Jucato> !exiftran
<ubotu> exiftran: transform digital camera jpeg images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.05-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 84 kB
<Jucato> actually...
<Jucato> !libjpeg-progs | osh_
<ubotu> libjpeg-progs: Programs for manipulating JPEG files. In component main, is optional. Version 6b-13 (edgy), package size 75 kB, installed size 208 kB
<osh_> Jucato: Thanks. But how did you find that out?
<Jucato> trade secret :P
<Jucato> j/k
<Jucato> osh_: in Konqueror, type in "apt:/" then go to the File Search field and enter jpegtran
<osh_> Jucato: I'm familiar enough with rpm do be able to do it there, but in *deb it's still a mystery.
<osh_> Jucato: Good tip. Thanks.
<Jucato> honestly, I don't know what the manual dpkg command is :)
<Jucato> I'll find out... one of these days...
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :0
<kkathman> dpkg = rpm  basically   for the main help, type   man  dpkg   at the console
<BluesKaj> err :)
<Jucato> kkathman: yeah... I just mean I haven't tried searching for the backend of that utility
<BluesKaj> Is anyone able to write to the hda1 (NTFS) partition from kubuntu and if so how is it done ? ... i get permission denied
<kkathman> Jucato:   hehe, dpkg isnt used quite as often on k/ubuntu as much at apt... much like yast/smart/yum kinda replace rpm most of the time on other distros
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, You need an ntfs driver which supports read/write like ntfs-3g or the like!
* kkathman wonders why his computer is idling so high (~10%) kinda weird
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, I did that yesterday but I have an error in /etc/fstab ...I also tried to insatll Fuse which is required too.
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, You'll need to enable some repositories, install the driver, umount the drive remount it with sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw,umask=000 /dev/hd_whatever /media/hda1 or custoized to your own needs.
<Jucato> kkathman, osh_: found the command: dpkg -S <filename> (seems to work only with installed packages, though :( )
<CVirus> Isn't there a 6.10 ISO for Kubuntu ?!
<fannagoganna> yes there is
<Jucato> CVirus: there is
<CVirus> oops
<CVirus> found it
<CVirus> sorr
<CVirus> sorry*
<kkathman> Jucato:  correct, only installed packages
<munelec> hola alguin de chile
<kkathman> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<binary2k2> Jucato, kkathman, there is a package called apt-file that can search for files in a package, even if it's not installed
<kkathman> hmm looks like Konqueror was my culprit on high cpu idle :(
<Jucato> binary2k2: yep. but it's not installed by default :)
<binary2k2> nope, but that's what apt-get is good for :p
<Jucato> :)
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, whatever /media/hda1 ?
<binary2k2> you can search on packages.ubuntu.com
<Jucato> binary2k2: apt:/ also has an interface for doing that :)
<Presnus> hey anybody knows a good tool so I can see my system stats on my desktop ?
<kkathman> binary2k2:  what would be the diff between apt-file and apt-cache, etc with maybe grep ?
<kkathman> description search?
<Jucato> kkathman: apt-file is like that dpkg -S command, but can search through all packages, installed or not
<Jucato> that's afaik
<kkathman> wouldnt that make it like apt-cache then?
<Presnus> somebody that knows such tool ?
<binary2k2> kkathman: apt-file can be used to search for a specific file, and see what package it's in, or list the contense of a package. apt-cache searches name/description and shows dependencies and the like
<kkathman> I've used apt-cache <blah> | grep <blah>  before and narrowed down things I guess
<kkathman> binary2k2:  ahhh ok.. kewl :)
<Jucato> kkathman: "Unlike apt-cache, you can search in which package a file is included or list the contents of a package without installing or fetching it." (package description)
<kkathman> kewl.. wonder why that util is not included on default?
<binary2k2> I've used apt-file to search for a specific header file I needed to compile an app, to find what package it's in
<kkathman> seems very useful (maybe its valuable to people that do alot of dev work I suppose_
<Jucato> ... or to people that do a lot of snooping :P
<binary2k2> it's probably not included by default, because "most people" don't need it
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1. Sorry, I knew you were using hda1.
<kkathman> does artsd constantly run and consume resource... it keeps popping to the top of my top and Im not even playing anything
<malik__> does edgy has ntfs write access?
<malik__> or do we need special package installed?
<binary2k2> malik__: no, you have to install a special driver for it
<malik__> is it safe?
<Jucato> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<Jucato> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<binary2k2> I don't know, don't have any ntfs partitions
<Jucato> basically, it's a "use at your own risk" thing
<Jucato> may work for some, may not work for others
<binary2k2> just wait untill vista comes out with a new version of ntfs
<malik__> aaaaaaaaaaah in that case i better leave it alone...........as they say curiousity killed the cat
<malik__> :)
<binary2k2> curiousity killed the partition :p
<kkathman> yeah I dont ever write things to my windows boxes from linux.. I just go to the windows and pull the file over
<malik__> :) cant risk that too much data on it
<Ash-Fox> binary2k2, vista did come out with a new version of NTFS
<kkathman> much safer :)
<binary2k2> Ash-Fox: I mean when it released for sale, unless it's for sale now
<dopez> i'm trying to figure out how i can get 'run command' , (alt-f2) to autocomplete the command i'm typing, instead of having to press tab, this is the default behaviour in opensuse but if cannot figure out where i can set the option, anyone here can give me a clue ?
<binary2k2> I don't keep up with the MS news
<malik__> vista has just stolen few tricks n functions from mac n linux
<Ash-Fox> binary2k2, it is
<binary2k2> malik__: nothing new there
<dreamer> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=10535.msg44001
<malik__> nothin new really apart from dotting the holes in security of the windows code
<cpk1> you know whats depressing? borking your edgy upgrade and then when you go to boot your laptop having that have a couple of bad inodes
<Ash-Fox> malik__, please, stop with the stealing non-sense
<binary2k2> microsoft, stop stealing, haha, as if :p
<Ash-Fox> "Microsoft stole this from Apple" "Well Apple stole it from Xerox" "..."
<dreamer> anybody check that link ?
<Presnus> Does somebody knows an program that show your system stats on the desktop ?
<malik__> kdesklets i think
<kkathman> Presnus:  what kind of stats ?
<hydester> hi.  i am using edgy and am trying to pair to my bluetooth phone via PPP.  my phone asks for the PIN, then says that it failed yet the computer never asks for a PIN too
<Presnus> like ethernet use, disk space, cpu load, memory stats
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, sudo mount -a , [mntent] : line 12 in /etc/fstab is bad
<hydester> any tricks to bluetooth pairing?
<cpk1> Presnus: superkaramba has many
<Presnus> lets search google for that :)
<kkathman> Presnus:  there are many,  I use gkrellm (which is really a gtk app, but is skinnable and low overhead)
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, sudo nano /etc/fstab and scroll down to line 12
<Presnus> I'm installing gkrellm
<malik__> !gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, Compare it's syntax with the others, comment it out if it doesn't work. We'll fix it!
<dreamer> so does anybody know what this ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5]  during boot means ?
<cpk1> Presnus: gkrellm is good but if you like eyecandy then superkaramba apps are for you
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, /dev/partition /media/mount point ntfs-3g silent,umask=0,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<dreamer> I havi it on my 6.10 install
<Presnus> first time linux desktop
* Presnus likes it :D
<soulrider> Presnus: linux rocks!
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, this is weird , the first 6 lines are commented out
* dreamer likes linux too :) running dapper for almost a month now, too bad al my data is still on ntfs :P (and I bough a 320gb SATA disk I can't connect :/)
<kkathman> Presnus:  superkaramba widgets are good, but they come at a CPU overhead, especially the system monitor widgets.  gkrellm, as I said is very skinnable (over 1000) and its adjustable in size/width too.
<cpk1> but superkaramba has other widgets besides system monitor!
<cpk1> =P
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, Is that what's in your fstab, your penultimate post. Needs the /dev/hda1 and the /media/hda1. Rest of it looks fine.
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, I'll post it in pastebin so you can take a look
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, And don't worry about the commented out lines unless you know you need them.
<stevie> howdy
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, Cool!
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, You're nearly there though!
<soulrider> BluesKaj: im trying to install sun-java5-jdk
<stevie> This Kubuntu sure is diff
<soulrider> when i do sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk
<soulrider> it sais it cant install the package
<soulrider> sais its not available for some reason
<soulrider> and that it ahs no installation candidate
<soulrider> any ideas?
<binary2k2> soulrider: do you have the multiverse repository enabled?
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, http://pastebin.ca/279970
<swanfl> what programs do I need to run my logitech webcam?
<swanfl> it's an older model
<Presnus> somebody that knows a good tool like limewire ?
<stevie> I'm here
<Presnus> because cant install limewire
<swanfl> Presnus, try frostwire
<Presnus> okay
<BluesKaj> soulrider, try DL in the d-pkg from the java site , or using the auto install there
<Presnus> googling :P
<swanfl> it's a limewire equivalent
<swanfl> and it's open source
<notbbt> i think im gonna get my buddy to switch to kubuntu from winxp :)
<swanfl> good deal notbbt
<swanfl> :)
<notbbt> in winxp, he uses thunderbird for mail, firefox for browser, and xchat for irc and absolutely loves all three
<soulrider> i got multiverse anabled
<soulrider> i get the same error
<soulrider> with libxine-extracodecs
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, Just gonna have a peek now.
<BluesKaj> cool, murchadh_bhaba
<binary2k2> soulrider: can you post you /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin?
<binary2k2> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RealisticDragon> !eifka
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eifka - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> just a sec
<Presnus> how can I install a deb package because when I click on it it says ""
<Presnus> The utility is not in your PATH.
<Presnus> Please install it or contact your system administrator.
<notbbt> and i said tonight to him, no strings attached but i'll bring my spare drive, put the live kubuntu on it, install it, get vmware and put winxp in it ( where it belongs really :) and what ya need you could go virtual with. hopefully will be after the weekend :)
<soulrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37179/
<BluesKaj> notbbt, xchat isn't so great in linux ...altho we all love free stuff ..konversation is much better :)
<notbbt> BluesKaj: i prefer konversation but hey, he's on the right path
<RealisticDragon> xchat is nice because of the perl scripting
<RealisticDragon> i wrote a complete IRC bot on with 3 lines of code, and one was importing the libraries for xchat :P
<BluesKaj> yup murchadh_bhaba,  notbbt, no doubt about that :)
<binary2k2> soulrider: you have multiverse in the backport repository, but not in the 'edgy' one
<BluesKaj> RealisticDragon, which noob do you know uses perl scripting ? :)
<binary2k2> soulrider: you need to add a line like this "deb http://uy.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy multiverse"
<RealisticDragon> BluesKaj: hm well back in 199-something it wasnt uncommon :P
<soulrider> oh, thanks
<soulrider> binary2k2: isnt thats upposed ot come by default ?
<binary2k2> soulrider: no
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.ca/279975 have a gander at that.
<binary2k2> soulrider: neither the universe or multiverse are enabled by default
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, copy and paste ?
<soulrider> but i did enable them
<binary2k2> soulrider: you had universe enabled, but not multiverse on the main 'edgy' repository, only on the 'edgy-backports' repository
<sercik> i can't install msttcorefonts some have experimented this problem and can love it?
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, Should do the trick. sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.orig first as backup. Then you can paste into the existing file or a new one.
<sercik> the installer is not able to download the files from sourceforge mirror
<sercik> but i can manually download it
<soulrider> ah
<sercik> it is possible to tell the installer to search on mt local disk fot the files?
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, I suspect you may be using kate so kdesu kate /etc/fstab. Either comment out every line or delete every line. Then paste in what's in thje bin.
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, /etc/fstab  won't open
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<symbulos> hi there
<symbulos> just installed kubuntu 6.10 on laptop but the screen is completely blank when I startup
<symbulos> do you know how to start in console mode?
<osh_> symbulos: If it's an X problem you could press ctrl-alt-f1
<osh_> symbulos: That'd give you a console.
<murchadh_bhaba> symbulos, Press alt^F1 or F2 should get you to a terminal/konsole!
<symbulos> I imagine it is a X problem due to the ati mobility x700 card
<binary2k2> or just boot in to "recovery mode"
<symbulos> but when I do alt + f1 i do not switch to console mode as I should
<binary2k2> symbulos: then boot in to recovery mode
<osh_> symbulos: try ctrl-alt-f1. not just alt-f1.
<symbulos> I tried ctrl-alt-f1, without success
<symbulos> after starting in recovery mode what do i do?
<symbulos> the procedure i used for 6.06 was to install in text mode
<binary2k2> symbulos: it will start in a single-user console mode
<osh_> symbulos: then it's a reboot I'd say. start by looking for X-errors in /var/log/
<symbulos> the switch to console mode, install ati driver, restart the machine, but now it does not work
<symbulos> can I start in recovery mode and install the drivers from there?
<osh_> symbulos: sure, just make sure you enable networking and other things you need.
<binary2k2> symbulos: you'll want to boot in to the recovery mode (from the grub menu), then look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors
<alexicon> hello
<alexicon> im trying to reinstall kubuntu edgy on my laptop now because WIFI doesnt work at all
<symbulos> thanks, I am doing it whilst we speak
<alexicon> some dhcp release problem
<alexicon> anyone else having issues??
<alexicon> its really annoying not being able to use wifi in kubuntu
<alexicon> i didnt have to do anything special to get it to work in dapper or in suse....
<alexicon> it sees networks but i cant connect ever
<alexicon> never gets the IP
<sercik> l
<alexicon> tried configuring it in kcontrol, kwifimanager, wlanassistant...
<alexicon> nothing can connect to dhcp servers
<alexicon> even open systems i cant connect to
<osh_> alexicon: I have the same problem. fscking annoying. Just try to connect, then open a konsole and sudo dhclient <interface> and it'll work.
<eMaX> re
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> thanks osh_
<alexicon> :/ just dont know how they could have released this in such a poor state
<osh_> alexicon: replace <interface> with the name of your interface obviously.
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, I hate to be such PITA but this the message when i try to open hda1
<alexicon> yteah osh_
<alexicon> seems like such a simple thing to fix as well
<alexicon> !bug report
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bug report - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexicon> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, http://pastebin.ca/279984
<osh_> alexicon: if you want to see networking done right, have a look at mandriva 2007. Other issues there naturally but networking is just dead simple and wonderful. =)
<alexicon> just wasting my time doing a reinstall -_- the live cd doesnt work with wifi anymore either...
<alexicon> mandriva..
<alexicon> i really hate rpm
<alexicon> its so last century
<alexicon> that said i use suse now since kubuntu has a lame leg
<alexicon> but i still loathe rpms :P
<alexicon> last time i used that it was called mandrake :P
<osh_> suse... ah MS-Linux you mean... =)
<alexicon> nah suse is beautiful
<alexicon> and its got the best hardware detection ive even encountered
* alexicon smacks ubuntu
<alexicon> take a lesson!
<alexicon> you can see the money at work with suse
<osh_> alexicon: sure, and they're also in bed with microsoft. =)
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> well i'll pay my praise when we can write to ntfs
<alexicon> usually im all for ubuntu but this wifi thing is unforgivable
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, Just havin a gander.
<alexicon> i install linux for a lot of friends and this would really put people off
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, Type mount to see if it is already mounted (/dev/hda1)
<BluesKaj> alexicon , that's what I'm trying to do ...write to the windows partition
<alexicon> not going to happen BluesKaj
<alexicon> not without some experimental modules that wont work anyway :P
<symbulos> osh_ what should i look for in Xorg.0.log?
<osh_> Except for the wifi the upgrade to edgy also broke my suspend-to-disk thingy. i should probably report it...
<osh_> symbulos: errors
<alexicon> yeah me too osh_
<alexicon> -_-
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, At a console type sudo umount /dev/hda1
<BluesKaj> alexicon, according to others , we can
<osh_> symbulos: Have a look at the last 10 lines or so.
<alexicon> ive never seen it work, but yeah ive heard the rumours
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, ok, done
<alexicon> ntfs is evil
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, At a console type sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o rw,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<binary2k2> symbulos: errors will start with (EE)
<osh_> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<osh_> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<symbulos> osh_ the only error is a error opening /dev/wacom
<alexicon> interesting
<BluesKaj> ok murchadh_bhaba, done as well
<symbulos> what on earth is a /dev/wacom?
<osh_> symbulos: that's odd. what'll happen if you run "startx"? Screen go blank again and you have to reboot?
<osh_> symbulos: a pointing device.
<symbulos> osh_ wait
<osh_> symbulos: and can you kill X again with ctrl-alt-backspace?
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, Type sudo touch /media/hda1/testfile
<symbulos> osh_ yes, screen gone balnk need to restart. i try to restart the xserver now.
<murchadh_bhaba> symbulos, Tablet (pen thingy for drawing etc.)
<symbulos> osh_  yes, screen gone balnk need to restart. i try to restart the xserver now.
<BluesKaj> thx murchadh_bhaba, I just copied a music file to my windows my music folder ..COOL!
<RealisticDragon> if you want a graphics tablet, buy a wacom :o
<symbulos> murchadh_bhaba thanks
<symbulos> osh_ yes, I can stop the xserver
<symbulos> osh_ shall I install the ati drivers?
<RealisticDragon> i tried a cheaper tablet and it was rubbish :( sold and brought a proper wacom tablet now :)
<fadey> Hello, everyone. Does anybody know how could I find out all IPs assigned by my dhcp server to people
<sercik> noone could explain me how to install msttcorefonts?
<sercik> the installe rcan't donload andale32 etc. etc. from sourceforge
<murchadh_bhaba> alexicon, I agree that ntfs is evil. I'm no advocate. Just had to do this for a few people. If there are no errors on the drive, and it mounts, it seems fine. I don't write much to it, I use it more to delete stuff from my WinXP partition. Although I haven't been in Win in 3 months.
<alexicon> yeah murchadh_bhaba no doubt
<alexicon> it would definately be handy to get it working consistantly
<binary2k2> fadey: from the server you'll need to find "dhcpd.leases" somewhere in /var
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, Read up on that driver. alexicon It's pretty sta
<symbulos> osh_ what shall I do?
<murchadh_bhaba> alexicon, Sorry, it's pretty straight forward.
<alexicon> :)
<alexicon> cool
<BluesKaj> seems to work very quickly too , great stuff murchadh_bhaba :)
<alexicon> murchadh_bhaba: the fuse one you mean?
<fadey> binary2k2: But there I have all the history for all times. Is there a way to see only the recent leases&
<BluesKaj> alexicon, here's a site that may help http://ubuntuos.wordpress.com/2006/08/02/howto-write-to-windows-ntfs-drive-from-ubuntu-ntfs-3g/
<murchadh_bhaba> alexicon, Add givre's repository which I can paste bin for you, apt-get ntfs-3g, umount /dev/hda1 or whatever, sudo mount -t ntfs -o rw,umask=000 /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<alexicon> cheers
<alexicon> id like to be able to run my games from windows in kubuntu, think it will be ok with that?
<murchadh_bhaba> alexicon, Assuming it is hda1 and mount point /media/hda1 exists
<binary2k2> fadey: I don't know, It's been a while since I've run a dhcp server
<fadey> binary2k2: :-(
<alexicon> locate lease ! grep dhcp
<alexicon> with a pipe not a !
<alexicon> need to fix my xkb..
<oem> Greetings
<binary2k2> parties for everone #ubuntu-cafe
<murchadh_bhaba> alexicon, You'll need some kind of emulator. I use wine, less and less though.
<alexicon> party?? ^_^
<alexicon> yeah wine
<alexicon> i subscribe to cedega too
<alexicon> wines been gettin better and better tho
<alexicon> used to need cedega for wow
<symbulos> help!
<alexicon> but wine does a fine job now
<symbulos> shall I install the proprietary ati driver?
<sercik> hey please only a question...
<alexicon> hmm
<murchadh_bhaba> alexicon, cedega sounds the bomb allright. I don't really need Win any more. And Wine works for when I do. ??)
<alexicon> :D
<alexicon> yeah i havent used win in years actually
<alexicon> i just got a laptop this summer tho
<symbulos> osh_  murchadh_bhaba can I have the MOBILITY RADEON X700 work without using the propriatary driver?
<alexicon> has winxp on it -_-
<alexicon> since compiz doesnt like doing games, i started using windows again for it
* alexicon reboots installation
<alexicon> brb
<murchadh_bhaba> alexicon, One of my kids uses my PC for Guitar Pro. I must see about trying to run it wine.
<ScarFreewill> !rename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rename - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<symbulos> ti
<symbulos> !ati
<murchadh_bhaba> !vesa
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ScarFreewill> whats the e name command? lol :P
<ubotu> vesa is the default video driver if X can't find a better one. Also see !x
<symbulos> !ifconfig
<binary2k2> ScarFreewill: mv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ifconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ScarFreewill> binary2k2, thx
<binary2k2> ScarFreewill: eg: mv file1.txt file2.txt :D
<ScarFreewill> binary2k2, ok thx
<murchadh_bhaba> symbulos, Did you see ubotu's reply above?
<luca_b> Hello! A question for anyone using the shell: how do I sort a text file for fields that contain mixed characters(numbers,letters, hypens, points)
<murchadh_bhaba> symbulos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto - really good link!
<alexicon> omg im a retard..
<dr0fnax> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
* alexicon reinstalls AGAIN
<alexicon> lol
<dreamer> dude :P
<alexicon> i know this partition table better than the back of my hand :P
<nagyv> hello! could someone explain me how can I use amarok's media storage with an usb stick? I just would like to copy files to the stick and listen to track already on the stick.
<case> !libarts1-dev
<ubotu> libarts1-dev: development files for the aRts sound system core components. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1171 kB, installed size 6364 kB
<Adlai> nagyv, when you put in the stick, amarok should detect it as a media device
<Adlai> if not, mount it yourself and use the "files" tab in amarok to copy/play things
<nagyv> Adlai: it recognizes it, but which "plugin" should I use? generic audio player or music sharing? Under the files tab I can not copy, just play.
<Adlai> dunno, try both
<Adlai> if you mount it as a regular drive with user privileges you shouldn't have trouble copying to it though
<Adlai> if you're mounting it as root that's your problem
<alexicon> it should be mounted as the user when its put in anyway though
<nagyv> Adlai: I mount it as a regular drive (with kubuntus automatic pmount script)
<alexicon> amarok just notices when its mounted
<alexicon> yeah
<Adlai> what error do you get when you try to copy files to it
<alexicon> you trying to add files to the usb thing or remove them
<alexicon> or do both not work
<symbulos> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alexicon> whats up symbulos
<alexicon> got wifi hassles?
<RoKFiT> maybe because i am on kubuntu
<alexicon> @_@
<nagyv> I select "Transfer to Media Device", then under the media devices tab there is a transfer queue. If I choose Generic audio player, then I can not transfer it from the queue. If I choose Music Sharing then I get "Failed to copy track to media device: /media/maxtor1/Anima S S/anima sound system - '68.mp3"
<shadowhywind> hay all, ever sense yesterday * i screwed soemthing up* When ever i open up adept, it says another proccess is using it so I can't make any changes and i forgot what the konsole command was to fix it
<murchadh_bhaba> There's that BluesKaj back again. Lovely....
<alexicon> permissions all ok nagyv?
<alexicon> BluesKaj: do you hang out in #bash?
<Adlai> nagyv, just go to the files tab, not the media player tab
<nagyv> alexicon: it should be ok
<Adlai> navigate to /media/maxtor1 and try to copy there
<nagyv> Adlai: and what to do there?
<symbulos> does anyone know hw to maually configure a network so that the ip address is fetched using dhcp (no graphics)?
<nagyv> I tried to drop the file from the playlist, but it did not worked
<Adlai> see if it's a problem with your permissions or amarok
<nagyv> Adlai: but I would like to copy from /media/maxtor1 to /media/usbstick
<shadowhywind> symbulos do you mean like dhcpcd eth0 (in konsole)
<nagyv> Adlai: how could I check that?
<Adlai> well then navigate to /media/usbstick
<Adlai> or, better yet, open each in your favorite file manager and copy that way
<symbulos> shadowhywind well this is the first time I try to do it by hand, because I need to download the ati drivers in text mode
<nagyv> Adlai: yes this was the boring way, that I wanted to avoid, given that I have to select a lot of tracks from even more tracks :)
<case> how can i create a local mirror?
<symbulos> shadowhywind but I do not know where to start from
<Adlai> symbulos, /etc/init.d/net.<interface> start
<Adlai> symbulos, if you haven't changed /etc/conf.d/net, it'll automatically choose dhcpcd
<Adlai> (I think...that's how it works on gentoo)
<alexicon> is it net.interface or networking?
<Adlai> net.interface
<symbulos> Adlai no, I had to install the modules for my network by hand, because it is agere et131x, not yet in kernel
<alexicon> thats for gentoo
<alexicon> i think ubuntu uses networking
<Adlai> so /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
<Adlai> oh really
<Adlai> alright then, I'll shut up
<Adlai> symbulos, do you have dhcpcd installed?
<symbulos> Adlai, no I am looking for it now
<Adlai> that's a good first step
<alexicon> everything should be there already tho right. everything to connect to dhcp anyway
<Adlai> you should be able to run "dhcpcd <interface>" after that and have it work
<RoKFiT> what package do i need to install for gstreamer?
<alexicon> maybe not serving..
<alexicon> gstreamer :P
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> gstreamer-0.8 or whatever
<RoKFiT> k
<RoKFiT> there are like 10 packages
<RoKFiT> no 20
<symbulos> Adlai do I have to shut down the eth0 interface before proceeding?
<Adlai> ?
<malik__> gstreamer0.10 for edgy
<Adlai> bring down using ifconfig or stop the initscript
<symbulos> Adlai, where is the dhcpcd package, cannot find it
<Adlai> dunno on kubuntu
<Adlai> try apt-cache search dhcp
<alexicon> symbulos: no just restart the interface, it should notice the updated configuration
<symbulos> alexicon, what updated interface?
<alexicon> well if you change the network configuration then do the /etc/init.d/networking restart it should do the dhcp
<alexicon> it should do dhcp by default anyway tho
<alexicon> going to reboot my install brb!
<sponix> anyone else have issues with kspread crashing when you save ?
<murchadh_bhaba> symbulos, dhcpd3
<alexicon> ok
<symbulos> murchadh_bhaba there is no dhcpcd in dhcpd3
<towync> hello world
<vado> Re
<towync> why doesn't beryl work on my comp =((((
<towync> *sniff sniff* lol
<alexicon> anyone have trouble enabling nvidia drivers?
<towync> what does that mean
<symbulos> situation has improved ethernet is up and running but I keep getting no route to host
<cpk1> blah the edgy live cd has the same problem for me that the dapper one did but worse
<alexicon> symbulos: can you connect to external sites?
<alexicon> check your /etc/resolve.conf
<symbulos> alexicon no. also i do not have any text browser because on the cd there is none, so I can't check
<cpk1> i get garbely gook as output on my monitor but on the edgy cd starting in safe mode doesnt fix it =\
<towync> kjh
<Adlai> towync, what graphics card?
<alexicon> umm
<alexicon> theres gotta be vim
<towync> me?
<towync> i use nvidia 5900
<towync> fx
<Adlai> dunno then, sorry
<Adlai> I only have ati experience
<Adlai> still bitter, too
<alexicon> whats up towync
<alexicon> nvidia++ ;D
<wincide> hi all, do someone knows the name of a kde desktop recorder to make videotutorials ???
<towync> what's up alexicon =)
<towync> cool thx adlai
<Dr_willis> wincide,  ive heard of some that record vnc sessions. none 'kde specific'
<alexicon> whats up with your nvidia towync
<towync> nothing
<alexicon> oh ok
<alexicon> heh
<towync> i don't know
<towync> i think Adlai wanted to help me with beryl
<towync> so Adlai was asking earlier
<Adlai> class nvidia { 5.times {@awesomeness++}}
<towync> what does that mean =)
<Adlai> yeah, his glx effects are messed
<towync> for me, it always says xgl not found
<towync> which is confusing cuz i thought edgy comes with aiglx
<Adlai> towync, try #ubuntu-xgl
<alexicon> you got the glx driver installed properly??
<towync> isn't that supposed to be better already
<towync> i know that channel
<towync> everyone tells me to go there
<towync> =)
<Adlai> and?
<towync> and i'm still asking lol
<towync> everytime i start beryl it says
<alexicon> "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable". that ALWAYS fails for me
<towync> xgl not found, nvidia ok, starting without xgtl
<towync> then freeze =)
<alexicon> yeah towync
<alexicon> i cant get the nvidia-glx working consistantly on kubuntu
<towync> it's a black background too when it freezes
<towync> i can still move mouse, but then nothing responds to mouse
<towync> ic
<towync> is it better in ubuntu?
<towync> i'm thinking of reinstalling everything =)
<alexicon> Error: unable to load nvidia kernel driver! Be sure to have installed
<alexicon> the nvidia driver for your running kernel.
<alexicon> but ive got nvidia-kernel-common
<gnomefreak> whats the key combo for screenshot in kde?
<towync> cuz the first time i installed, which was like 2 weeks ago, i didn't know anything about linux
<alexicon> i dont think its any different in ubuntu :(
<alexicon> if it is let me know
<Adlai> xgl is old though, use either aiglx or the native nvidia glx effects (that I think exist)
<towync> i only switched cuz my windows crashed and i don't have cd anymore
<alexicon> gnomefreak: printscr :P
<gnomefreak> alexicon: tried
<towync> yeah aiglx comes with edgy right
<alexicon> im tryin nvidia-glx
<alexicon> but no joy
<gnomefreak> alexicon: tried alt+printscreen ctrl+prsc. and so on
<alexicon> if i manually change the driver to nvidia it freaks out
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> today at lunch im gonna try to do that qparted thing on my friends laptop that i was talking about lastnight
<towync> is it a good idea to download feisty herd1 now?
<towync> what's qparted?
<alexicon> partitioning tool
<coreymon77> towync: i usuallly dont do that until rcs
<alexicon> qtparted
<towync> cool
<binary2k2> towync: not unless you're a developer or a bug fixer
<towync> coreymon77 ic =)
<towync> cool
<towync> how do people become developers
<coreymon77> a partitioning tool that apparently can risize ntfs partitions without damaging them
<binary2k2> learn C++
<coreymon77> is this correct
<towync> no i meant assuming u already can program, how do u become developers
<coreymon77> will it be able to (when running off of the dapper livecd) resize my friends ntfs partition without damaging the data on it?
<coreymon77> is qparted able to do that?
<alexicon> you start developing then give the project your updates :P
<alexicon> if what you write is good it will get used
<coreymon77> can i get an answer quickly, i have to go very soon
<alexicon> helps to join channels
<coreymon77> can qparted do that
<alexicon> yeah coreymon77
<coreymon77> will it be able to (when running off of the dapper livecd) resize my friends ntfs partition without damaging the data on it?
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> food
<alexicon> it will repartition it safe
<coreymon77> good*
<towync> but who decides what is good and what gets put in the distribution
<Adlai> coreymon77, you can do it with norton partition magic
<kilrae_> yes, but this is not legal advice
<gnomefreak> alexicon: ok is there a way to do it with menu open? i found out prtscr. works just not with menu open
<Adlai> dunno about qtparted
<coreymon77> w/e
<coreymon77> ive been told qparted does it
<Adlai> kilrae_, yes it is, if he buys it
<coreymon77> and its free
<alexicon> towync: if theres something you want to work on, start doing it. join the irc channel talk to the other developers
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> thanks
<alexicon> its up to the maintainers to decide if they want to use your changes
<coreymon77> gtg
<kilrae_> buys what, kubuntu or the advice?
<towync> alexicon do people just vote on what gets put in a distribution?
<alexicon> no
<Adlai> partition magic; thought you were talking to me
<towync> alexicon o, who decides then
<alexicon> it depends on the project
<alexicon> what do you want to develop towync
<alexicon> big projects have a big hierarchy
<alexicon> small projects you can usually talk to the main developer and get them to add stuff you write if they like it
<kilrae_> Adlai: i'm saying that resizing partitions sometimes fails, in which case, nobody here it legally responsible
<alexicon> or fork it for your own project
<alexicon> whatever
<towync> alexicon i guess i'm wondering how linux companies work
<alexicon> gpl ftw
<gnomefreak> towync: file a bug on what you want to be put it.
<alexicon> thats a complicated question towync
<alexicon> and its different for every company
<alexicon> "company"
<towync> alexicon but how do they even function at all, they don't sell stuff right
<alexicon> they sell support
<gnomefreak> towync: there is a whole SP for it but i dont have the instructions on hand give me a minute i will see if i have them
<alexicon> to big companies that use 100 of copies of their software
<towync> alexicon there's a number i can dial in to tell them to fix my beryl? hehe
<alexicon> most small projects dont make any money#
<alexicon> towync: if you pay them im sure theyll fix it :P
<towync> gnomefreak thx =)
* kilrae_ is using beryl!
<alexicon> the point is its free so you can sort it out yourself
<gnomefreak> towync: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeatureSpecifications
<towync> gnomefreak thx =)
<gnomefreak> yw
<kilrae_> and i'm never upgrading or reinstalling again, i doubt I could do it twice
<alexicon> lol kilrae_
<kilrae_> i'm afraid to even restart my computer
* Adlai wants ati to stop being jerks about the open source drivers and let them be released already
<alexicon> i used to be afraid of doing that in gentoo lol
<alexicon> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cpk1> umm is vi different in edgy?
<alexicon> vi is different from vim
<towync> !towync
<alexicon> edgy uses vim 7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about towync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alexicon> but its pretty much the same
<towync> i still am afraid of restarting my computer lol
<kilrae_> i downloaded a bunch of videos, but video playback with beryl running isn't so great, so i need to restart in regular xorg, but i'm scared
<cpk1> i see so whats insert then?
<alexicon> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cpk1> because i isnt working
<alexicon> i can paste links directly in to the browser window in ff again :DDDDDDDDDD
<alexicon> joy
<alexicon> i is insert
<alexicon> press esc then try i again
<alexicon> i insert, a append
<towync> sometimes i can hear harddrive shuts down, but somehow something, either graphics card or the fan still runs cuz i get a blank black screen
<kilrae_> then give up and use nano :P
<towync> !nano
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<towync> i knew that
<towync> lol =)
<kilrae_> or as i still call it: pico
<kilrae_> someday they'll remove that link
<towync> there should be like 1 and only 1, instead of so many choises
<kilrae_> and i won't know how to text edit
<towync> yeah there should be one and only one text editor
<j03> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<towync> so people don't have to relearn everything
<towync> !LAmp
<alexicon> garrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<alexicon> stupid
<kilrae_> towync: except for emacs and vi, every other text editor works logically and there is pretty much no relearning
<alexicon> it doesnt recognise my graphics card
<alexicon> but suse does straight away
<cpk1> well does nano come with the live cd? i am trying to edit xorg so i can get a picture in X and vi is not behaving how I would expect it to
<kilrae_> i'm sure nano comes with the live cd, it's used in most tutorials, if it doesn't just install it
<towync> kilrae_ i hate emac i hate emac i hate emac, stupid thing inserts unseen characters everywhere and screws up semicolons, quotes, and other loads of crap that results in, disfunct programs that results in: bad grade =)
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> i cant even figure out how to quit emacs and ive been using linux for 5 years
<alexicon> its the most unintuitive program ever
<towync> i'm proud to say i've been using linux for 5 days =)
<cpk1> it does, time to see if i can get x to start with a picture i can use now
<alexicon> well done towync ;D
<nagyv> towync: we are proud of you too
<kilrae_> i once sat down to learn emacs after i read some glowing review of it somewhere, after three hours i still couldn't actually write anything, so i gave up
<alexicon> ^_^
<towync> yay thx all =) hehe
<alexicon> lol kilrae_
<kilrae> you spend hours learning how to move the cursor
<towync> anyone getting vista?
<alexicon> LOL
<alexicon> no.
<Admiral_Chicago> i am...
<kilrae> *cough* bittorrent *cough*
<Admiral_Chicago> NOT!
<towync> yay so am i=)
<Admiral_Chicago> !windows
<alexicon> i dont have enough money to buy 2gb of ram
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<towync> lol
<alexicon> hahaha
<towync> i'm getting vista only cuz i'm getting new comp and it comes with it
<towync> o u guys should all go to http://www.cyberpowerpc.com for new computers, they have so much great stuff
<Admiral_Chicago> towync: don't pay the MS tax
<towync> it's like newegg.com except limited to computer stuff
<alexicon> build my own pcs
<kilrae> my only computer running windows has no cdrom, so i couldn't install vista on it, and the lack of a cdrom is the only thing stopping me from installing linux
<Admiral_Chicago> read the EULA, they have to give you money back if you don't use their softway
<towync> as in u buy all separate parts and put them together alexicon?
<towync> cuz that's what they do
<alexicon> yeah towync
<towync> i like cyberpowerpc so much, cheap stuff, great stuff =)
<kilrae> that sounds expensive
<nagyv> where it this under kde System->Preferences->Sessions, click the "Startup Programs" (this is the Gnome way, I would like to get to a similar page under KDE)
<kilrae> nagyv: so would it :P
<kilrae> i
<Admiral_Chicago> nagyv: ~/.kde/Autostart
<kilrae> so would i
<kilrae> that's it
<kilrae> well la di da mister admiral
<cpk1> alright anyone think of any reasons why the edy live cd just gives me bars of bluish/purple when it tries to start X?
<cpk1> edgy*
<towync> is anyone using nvidia 8800 here?
<Admiral_Chicago> cpk1: driver?
* kilrae goes back to playing with wiggly windows
<towync> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<goodthing> what could the reason why edgy does not want to boot my system with a second and third SATA disk? (IDLE at "Mounting root file system..."  "Waiting for root filesystem" )
<towync> i think i'm getting a nvidia 7800gs next few weeks, they have agp!!! yay =)
<alexicon> towync: i am using nvidia 7400
<alexicon> and having an arse of a time with it >8[
<cpk1> Admiral_Chicago: "nv"
<towync> cool
<cpk1> this is the live cd
<Admiral_Chicago> cpk1: hmm, that'sodd
<towync> alexicon that means good right, what u said earlier
<alexicon> going to try and gank my suse xorg.conf and use it
<Admiral_Chicago> i think i read something like that on LP
<alexicon> no nvidia is being a pain in the arse towync
<towync> alexicon lol ok
<alexicon> D:
<towync> alexicon i sort of like nvidia, more so now cuz they have the 7800 gs for agp
<towync> and it's cheaper than ati counterpart =0
<cpk1> this happened on the dapper live cd too but starting in safe mode fixed it, it doesnt however fix it in edgy
<kilrae> wheee, upgrading is fun
<goodthing> when i disconnect them, all is fine
<towync> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<alexicon> I LOVE NVIDIA
<alexicon> id never use ati
<alexicon> not with linux anyway
<towync> what games do u play?
<towync> and how is it with nvidia
<towync> like i have a nvidia go 7400 on my laptop, but it doesn't feel that much bettern than my nvidia fx 5900
<towync> cuz the 7400 go only has 4 pipelines, what the heck...
* kilrae slaps free software around a bit with a large trout
<towync> how do u say that =)
<towync> * towync slap free software around some more with a medium trout
<alexicon> yeah towync thats what iev got
<kilrae> how?  i typed it
<towync> i typed it too =(
<towync> and it doesn't come out hehe
<towync> did u have a sony laptop alexicon?
<fdoving> towync: you can use '/say what you want to say' i think..
<towync> cuz i got mine from costco 1100
<towync> hi
<nagyv> under system settings->Monitor&Display I get the error: The Monitor&Display modul could not be loaded. Possible reasons: (1) there is a problem after upgrading from a previous kde version, (2) an old, third party modul messes up the system. How could I find out a more exact problem?
<fdoving> towync: or /me something..
<kilrae> ohhhh, /me
* towync hi
<towync> thx =)
* towync thx
* towync anyway i was saying how i got my laptop a semester ago for 1100, it was hp configured with 7400go, 1g ram, 2 ghz, and i was happy lol
<towync> oops
<cpk1> going to try changing nv to vesa
<towync> didn't mean to emote that
<towync> me stands for emote right
<kilrae> i thought it stood for 'me'
<cpk1> hooray that did the trick
<kilrae> you know: me does something or other
<towync> o
<towync> cool
<towync> !me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> !/me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> just testing =)
<towync> !ubotu
<kilrae> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> oo gotta run, good luck everyone, with whatever ur working on, lates all
<towync> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<goodthing> anyone knows why adding disk is making edgy to stall at boot?
<towync> i have a test tomorrow and i wanna cry lol
<jamaur> hey everyone, does anybody know how to remove the kasbar?
<towync> actually that's what i'm going to do now, piece all=)
<kilrae> :O apt-get emailed me! i feel so special
<cpk2> Admiral_Chicago: apparently safemode didnt force vesa
<Admiral_Chicago> ah...where did you get this?
<cpk1> well in safe mode i was still able to switch to tty1 so i just edited xorg from there
<cpk1> this explains why safe mode worked on the dapper live cd but not edgy live
<kilrae> the xorg made by system control is kinda messy
<Admiral_Chicago> cpk1: check Laundpad,
<Admiral_Chicago> might be a bug
* kilrae goes in search of higher resolution, wish me luck
<cpk1> i read the very beginning of a lunchpad bug post which is what made me realize i was supposed to have vesa not nv so i think it is already documented
<Admiral_Chicago> ah okay
<Admiral_Chicago> haha, figures
<cpk1> backing up /etc and then i think i will be ready to wipe my dapper install and get edgy
* jerp enters, nods and mutters a "how y'all doin'?"  Stops at the table with the nametags and looks to find his ".....techie, hacker, MIS professional, system administrator, ahh here's mine, 'Newb'."
<Dr_willis> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<cpk1> by coincedence i have an unused partition that is 256mB this is plenty of room for /boot right?
<Dr_willis> 50mb is plen ty for /boot
<eMaX> anyone here uses cross over office? my screen goes blank whenever I open a windows application. when I switch back to console and back, everything is ok
<Dr_willis> use of /boot - isent really needed these days
<cpk1> what else am I going to use that partition for =P
<Dr_willis> swap
<casev01> hi, im going tu upgrade the linux-image and i have installed vmware, i will need to reinstall it?
<Dr_willis> :)
<cpk1> i have a 2gig swap already
<Dr_willis> more swap
<cpk1> haha
<Dr_willis> swap swap..
<Dr_willis> enctypted porn drive
<kilrae> grrrr
<kilrae> it would seem that running xgl at high resolutions is harder on the computer
<eMaX> how can I check the color depth in ubuntu
<nagyv> beryl is running! :)
<kilrae> huzzah!
<RoKFiT> so there isn't a fix for audio popping?
<l3mr> whenever i try to go to console mode in kdm, i just get a black screen... help!
<RoKFiT> then is there any way i can get OSS working?
<Dr_willis> !oss
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Dr_willis> l3mr,  so from X, if ya try alt-ctrl-F1 through F6 - you also have the same issue?
<alfred> Anybody know what is included on the DVD for Kubuntu Edgy 6.10?
<kilrae> nagyv: does your super key work?
<l3mr> Dr_willis: yes. it seems it cannot go back to the console mode once X was initialised.
<cpk1> alfred: its the livecd +++++packages
<nagyv> kilrae: I am just trying out the keys, but I reset the winkey as a win key should work. So it's not "super", but simply super. :)
<nagyv> and it works as I expect
<nagyv> it opens the k-menu
<kilrae> mine doesn't open the kmenu :P
<kilrae> :(
<alfred> I tried the live CD and it was a bit bare. As an example: Does it include Samba, Squid etc?
<nagyv> kilrae: would you like to get my setup?
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> anyone here has wine running under kubuntu?
<kilrae> well, iirc it worked on the default, but after i deleted the original kmenu and made a new one up top it stopped working
<Dr_willis> l3mr, theres 2 possibilities.. one is the 'framebuffer' support is messing you up. That can be disabled by the 'nofb' option to the kernel/grub options.. OR its possible that the X drivers are messing things up.
<kilrae> so i'm guessing it has to know which kmenu to open
<Dr_willis> l3mr,  you could boot, and not start kdm (thus booting straight to the console)  and IF it works then.. well that points to an X Driver issue. If booting straight to the console  dont work - that imples a framebuffer issue.
<Dr_willis> eMaX,  for some odd reason wine dont run stuff for me that it used to .. any more.. not sure what the deal is.
<eMaX> well for me the display goes black when I start any windoze app, switching back and forth via a text console brings back the image
<cpk1> hrmm wine has bee great for me lately
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  the few apps i run with it. dont even start - wine just crashes..
<cpk1> =\
<Dr_willis> Yep - a bit annoying.
<cpk1> although I almost always get my roomate to install the game on his windows and then just copy the whole directory over
<cpk1> thats the most headache free way of getting things to work
<alfred> Can anybody point me to a link (maybe on Kubuntu's Website, that gives me some idea of what is included on the DVD? It just talks about the CD. That's for Edgy 6.10
<Dr_willis> DVD is the live cd + the alt install cd - I thought.
<cpk1> i thought it was also +++packages
<l3mr> Dr_willis: framebuffer is disabled, always was.
<Dr_willis> Of course any packages they include would proberly be out of date and need updated anyway. :)
<l3mr> Dr_willis: i get the same problem with the proprietary nvidia driver as with the nv
<Dr_willis> l3mr,  bummer.. try disabling KDM, and using 'startx' see if exiting out of X then resets them back to normal?
<binary2k2> alfred: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/edgy/release/kubuntu-6.10-dvd-i386.manifest
<cpk1> oh btw in edgy how do you get it to show folders like /etc and stuff but not show .somefolder folders?
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<binary2k2> cpk1: edit /.hidden
<alfred> Updating isn't an issue, guessing that Kubuntu has some kind of update applet?
<cpk1> cool thanks
<Dr_willis> cpk1,  or are you refering to .whatever type directories?
<cpk1> huh?
<nceterval> Hello, I'm having trouble upgrading from Dapper to Edgy using apt.  I changed my sources to the new repository, but the dist-upgrade failed.  I tried apt-get -f install and get the following error: http://pastebin.ca/280096    What can I do to fix this and complete the upgrade?
<binary2k2> Dr_willis: in edgy, by default only /home and /media is shown
<Dr_willis> binary2k2,  thats differnt then what he sort of asked however   :) he wasent clear
<cpk1> are there any other default minor annoyances in edgy?
<Dr_willis> life is full of annoyances.
<Dr_willis> :)
<cpk1> unfortantely, yes
<RealisticDragon> and most of them are female and live with me, grrr
<cpk1> hahaha
<cpk1> no kidding
<RealisticDragon> fix this, fix that, do this, no playing with that stupid computer
<cpk1> alright install is done, time to reboot and pray =D
<fnord__> whats a good ys  ratio on ktorrent?it says inf whats that mean?
<fnord__> share ratio*
<nceterval> Any ideas about my upgrade problem?
<RealisticDragon> g'lick
<RealisticDragon> fnord__: inf = upload as much as your connection allows
<fnord__> i have it set to unlimeted
<fnord__> cool
<binary2k2> fnord__: you want at least a ratio of 1.00, but the higher the better
<alfred> Which Bootloader does Kubuntu use?
<binary2k2> GRUB
<alfred> Does it recognise other Distro
<Dr_willis> some times.. :)
<fnord__> should usrally
<Dr_willis> but with grub - its best to learn how to configure grub..
<fnord__> which distro?
<Dr_willis> Its always amusing when different disrtos all try to take over the boot loader.
<alfred> Thanks for the warning, that's what Mandriva did, took me a while to get back onto the other Distro as well
<l3mr> Dr_willis: kdm always starts by default :/
<l3mr> Dr_willis: and i don't see any way to get into the console to even try that
<Dr_willis> l3mr,  disable the kdm service
<alfred> Does Kubuntu's Grub give you access to edit the paritions during boot?
<Dr_willis> edit the partitions?
<binary2k2> alfred: depends what you mean by "edit the partitions"
<Dr_willis> Grub us Grub.. kubuntus use of grub is the same as most all the otehr disrtos Grub features.
<alfred> Set where your other Distro is located ie Kernal etc
<fnord__> whats up with  kde wallet?it never stores my passwords?
<binary2k2> alfred: yes, it lets you do that
<alfred> good :-)
<cpk1> it works hooray!
<Dr_willis> grub reads the menu.lst normally.. you can edit things from the grub boot menu.. but thats not a perment change
<binary2k2> you can always use the grub command line
<cpk1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<l3mr> Dr_willis: thanks
<alfred> Thanks willis. As long as I can edit the menu, I can set it permanent then in Kubuntu..somehwere I guess
<alfred> Anybody remember where kmail locates the mail?..it's been a while
<fdoving> alfred: ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail i guess.
<alfred> I check it out :-)..need to back up my mail before I blow away SuSE 10.1
<alfred> fdoving..spot on thanks :-)
<BluesKaj> ok ,gents one more small project to go on the windows network...need wifey's windows pc to see the Kubuntu box ..any suggestions ?
<alfred> What's better? download DVD or install live CD and then somehow build it up?
<TheGateKeeper> ok guys what does boot mean where I have marked it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37206/
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: install samba
<BluesKaj> I have samba installed , binary2k2
<binary2k2> TheGateKeeper: it meens boot
<BluesKaj> I can see and access wifes pc but not vice versa
<binary2k2> TheGateKeeper: like saying to GRUB "go and boot that"
<cpk1> alfred: what do you mean "somehow build it up?"
<DaSkreech> Halp
<DaSkreech> Amarok went nuts
<BluesKaj> hers is the windows box
<TheGateKeeper> hmmm first time I have seen that thanx :-)
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: post your smb.conf
<BluesKaj> ok
<TheGateKeeper> binary2k2: I thought it just did it anyway
<alfred> Well, i will need all sorts of stuff..Firfox, Samba (client/Server), NFS.....
<fnord__> could i get some help with a glx problem?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318918
<BluesKaj> smb.conf is blank
<alfred> I can download the DVD via bittorrent or just install the live CD which seems to be a bit bare
<fnord__> DaSkreech:  you have to state a problem
<fnord__> not just that it went nuts
<fnord__> whats wrong with it?
<BluesKaj> actually I'm usung the komba browser , binary2k2
<Dr_willis> alfred,  or get the alternative instgall cd.
<cpk1> alfred: its not hard to install them after you install
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: you can set samba up in system settings
<Dr_willis> Its Trivial to install stuff later.
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: system settings -> Sharing (in edgy)
<alfred> I have never used anything but rpm before, so this will be new to me
<Dr_willis> alfred,  time to do some reading while that stuff downloads.
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<TheGateKeeper> any devs in here?
<DaSkreech> fnord__: Well near as I can tell it opened by itself and thhen popped up 120 dialog boxes telling me I can't play mp3's on an empty playlist
<fnord__> id shut them all down and try again
<DaSkreech> While I'm at it what do I need to install to get mp3 support on the media player in Konqueror?
<DaSkreech> fnord__: I wasn't trying it opened by itself :) but I did that already
<fnord__> if it dosent work then restart and then try
<fnord__> oh
<DaSkreech> fnord__: do you knowwhat I need to install to get mp3 on the media player in konqueror?
<fnord__> DaSkreech: !automatix
<fnord__> !automatix | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<fnord__> automatix
<DaSkreech> I know automatix I don't like it and I don't use it i just want to know the name of the package :)
<fnord__> not sure sorry
<Dr_willis> I know that the KUBUNTU faq - mentions several of the packages you need to install for MP3 features to work with several programs.
<Dr_willis> :)
<ionut> help
<fnord__> why dont you like it?
<Dr_willis> I always go there and install the ones they suggest.
<eMaX_> what is in ubuntu the easiest way to edit rc*.d?
<Dr_willis> automatix - has been known to really screw stuff up.
<binary2k2> all I needed to play mp3 is libxine-extracodecs
<Dr_willis> eMaX_,  edit in what way? theres various SysV tools.
<ionut> how can i install hp laserjer 1000 printer drivers?
<DaSkreech> fnord__: Me?
<Dr_willis> theres a 'system services->runlevel editor' tool   KDE control center module
<DaSkreech> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<fnord__> search getting things working media ubuntu forums google
<fnord__> DaSkreech: yup
<ionut> thnq
<DaSkreech> fnord__: Can't I be unreasonably biased? :)
<fnord__> ive never d a problem with it,but i know others have
<eMaX_> ok. the ksysv shows everything in such small windows I need a magnifying glass
<fnord__> sure
<alfred> I will read up on Apt :-) I have downloaded and burned the standard CD for Edgy 6.10. Would the laternative be a better choice for building the system once the base is installed?
<Dr_willis> alfred,  once its isntalled - it really dosent matter
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: It's libakode-mpeg
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  somthing i prberly installed ages ago.. heh .
<DaSkreech> Yeah :-)
<Dr_willis> well off to get some lunch.. byeee
<DaSkreech> me too
<binary2k2> in edgy, doesn't amarok just go and download mp3 support for you when you try and play an mp3?
<alfred> I know I ask a lot of questions, but I just want to get some ideas before doing the plunge :-) Is there a application that informs you of updates espatially security in Kubuntu?
<fnord__> could i get some help with i a glx problem not sure whats wrong but im sure someone i heres smart enuf to help?  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318918
<binary2k2> alfred: yeah, you'll get a little icon in the system tray when there are updates avaliable
<eMaX_> dr_willis do you know any /usable/ sysv util? ksysv isn't really as its screen areas are too small
<alfred> thanks binary :-)
<alfred> glx...ouch...what is the problem?
<[GuS] > hi
<TheGateKeeper> FOR ANY DEVS THAT MIGHT BE IN HERE, please can you make a backup of menu.st rather than just nuking it, when you do updates
<fnord__> not reallt sure
<eMaX_> oh found sysv-rc-conf. cool enough for me
<fnord__> fnord@ubuntu:~$ glxinfo
<fnord__>  name of display: :0.0
<fnord__> X Error of failed request: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<fnord__>  Major opcode of failed request: 142 (GLX)
<alfred> well, describe what going on. What does glxgears give you?
<eMaX_> what in ubuntu is the "S" runlevel?
<fnord__> Minor opcode of failed request: 3 (X_GLXCreateContext)
<fnord__>  Serial number of failed request: 16
<fnord__> brb
<fnord__> alfred: they move,should they dfr). something else?
<fnord__> whats that thisisnotabenchmark thing?
<fnord__> should they do*
<alfred> they will give you different readings, but what is your average ftp throughput?
<binary2k2> eMaX_: the S runlevel is the single user one, when you boot in to rescue mode
<eMaX_> tnx
<fnord__> alfred: they move slowly
<fnord__> py
<fnord__> kinda jumpy
<alfred> the wheels always move slowly..what's the through put that the shell tells you?
<alfred> open up console and type: glxgears..the console will then tell you the ftp throughput
<fnord__> theough put? like waht happens from glxinfo?
<fnord__> ok
<fnord__> fnord@ubuntu:~$ glxgears
<fnord__> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown)
<fnord__> second line came up when i closed the gears
<binary2k2> fnord__: what do you get when you do "echo $DISPLAY" ?
<matuso> hi
<DaSkreech> fnord__: Most Video card stuff with GL has experts in #ubuntu-xgl
<fnord__> nothing
<fnord__> nothing comes up justa blank line
<alfred> what card do you have?
<fnord__> binary2k2: should i try ubuntu-xgl?
<binary2k2> fnord__: is X running?
<matuso> i want to add a personal script path to KDE apps path to run scripts directly using "run command" in KDE menu... how i can do that ?
<fnord__> whats that pcmia comand?
<fnord__> yup
<fnord__> to list my hardware?
<binary2k2> fnord__: are you in konsole?
<fnord__> x has to be running for my gui to work right?
<fnord__> yea konsole
<alfred> fnord..yes
<fnord__> then its running
<binary2k2> are you running an XGL session?
<fnord__> whats the command to list pcmia hardware?
<fnord__> um i dont know
<binary2k2> because I remember on the XGL guide it starts the X server on :1.0
<matuso> is possible to run XGL with a SiS integrated video card ?
<swanfl> can someone help me with my logitech quickcam in edgy using the 2.6.19 kernel?
<fnord__> mines 0:0
<fnord__> which i was told isint right
<binary2k2> type this: DISPLAY=:1.0
<eMaX_> why in a runlevel editor I see for a given service on a given runlevel only a start or a stop link not both (both may be there for one runlevel)
<binary2k2> then run glxgeers again
<alfred> it should be 0.0 but I don't think that SIS cards are supported
<alfred> My son's PC has SIS and it's no good for it'
<fnord__> fnord@ubuntu:~$ DISPLAY=:1.0
<alfred> Can you watch DVD's on your PC?
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: What's menu.st do?
<fnord__> fnord@ubuntu:~$ glxgears
<fnord__> Error: couldn't open display :1.0
<matuso> yes, i heard that SiS integrated video cards has a poor performance
<swanfl> talking to me alfred ?
<alfred> yep
<fnord__> how do i find out what video card im running?
<swanfl> yes I acn view dvd's
<swanfl> can
<binary2k2> fnord__: then you should ask on #ubuntu-xgl see if they can help
<binary2k2> fnord__: pcmcia ot pci ?
<fnord__> ok
<matuso> fnord_ try to run from konsole lspci
<fnord__> um its a laptop
<fnord__> pci
<fnord__> i think
<binary2k2> fnord__: use the command: lspcmcia
<binary2k2> is it's a laptop it may be pcmcia
<fnord__> thats not the one
<dettoaltrimenti> how do you check your 'score' in ktorrent?
<fnord__> it gave me info but not what i was looking for
<binary2k2> fnord__: check with lspci
<voicu> what's the package needed for creating python modules? i.e. that includes the Python.h header
<voicu> i installed python-dev, what else?
<DaSkreech> !webcam | swanfl
<ubotu> swanfl: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<voicu> !python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<voicu> !python-dev
<ubotu> python-dev: Header files and a static library for Python (default). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<soulrider> can someone remember the name of that firefox fork? the one that was all GPL
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti: HIgh Scores?
<RealisticDragon> iceweasel
<RealisticDragon> its a debian fork
<dettoaltrimenti> DaSkreech heh no- it's a score based on how much you've uploaded and downloaded
<RealisticDragon> and basically its only the graphics that are a problem I believe :) all the code is fine
<DaSkreech> There is a share ratio
<dettoaltrimenti> also, how can I disable the pointer on my laptop?
<DaSkreech> RealisticDragon: Well technically the issue was about code
<soulrider> thanks RealisticDragon
<dettoaltrimenti> ok, share ratio
<fnord__> 1:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP (rev 01)
* DaSkreech wonders if Firesomething still work
<DaSkreech> +s
<RealisticDragon> because they couldnt compile a new version and call it firefox under the trademark license IIRC DaSkreech, they didnt have to replace any code, just change the name :)
<RealisticDragon> and the graphics
<swanfl> DaSkreech, my camera requires qc-usb and when I tried to compile it, against a kernel that I compiled and have been running for some time now it complains about not finding linux/config.h
<DaSkreech> RealisticDragon: Yeah but the issue was because teh Mozilla folks didn't think that code deian was adding was up to the standards they hold and was hurting the name firefox
<DaSkreech> swanfl: do you have a linux/config.h?
<swanfl> DaSkreech, where would I find that?
<mefisto__> how can I create a link to a website I have open in firefox? The drag-drop method doesn't seem to work
<DaSkreech> swanfl: I would assume in the src difrectory
<fnord__> not sure,how do i tell?
<fnord__> im kind new
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: Where do you wantto create teh link?
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: in a directory, or the desktop. Anywhere, really. I want a file that is a link to a webpage
<slow-motion> hallo
<mefisto__> if I drag/drop, it asks for a filename, and if I enter one, it just creates a textfile with the url as contents
<DaSkreech> Um
<DaSkreech> I guess create a link to URL?
<Alter-Ego> my adept updater is stuck
<Alter-Ego> how do i get it unstuck
<DaSkreech> Define stuck
<Alter-Ego> dpkg configure -a or something i remember does it
<Alter-Ego> when i try to use it, it says another instance is running
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: so there's no easy way to do it. I have to create it manually?
<AxL> Hi ! I d like to configure my proset 2200 wifi card for my laptop. Is this possible ? Is there any driver ?
<RealisticDragon> there may be
<RealisticDragon> it depends what chipset it has, let me look it up for you
<AxL> RealisticDragon : thanks :)
<mefisto__> Alter-Ego: do you have adept or synaptic open?
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: Doesn't look so. My bet is it works fine in Gnome
<mefisto__> DaSkreech: konqueror doesn't seem to be able to do it either. how inconvenient
<DaSkreech> mefisto__: It makes a text file?
<RealisticDragon> AxL: it should work with the ipw2200 driver
<mefisto__> I take that back. konqueror does create a url link with drag/drop
<dimanish> clear
<RealisticDragon> it may have already been autodetected: if you open up a console and type in iwconfig you might see it (either eth1 or wlan0)
<AxL> RealisticDragon: ok thanks ... I can install it from the reposiyory ? Right ?
<cpk1> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<RealisticDragon> AxL: the driver should have been installed as part of the base kubuntu install i think :)
<RealisticDragon> AxL: you can check (again from the command line) with 'sudo modprobe -r ipw2200 && sudo modprobe ipw2200' then run dmesg and see what the last couple of lines say
<sdlnxgk> Good Morning / Afternoon Everyone !!!
<RealisticDragon> AxL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75612&page=3 might be interesting for you
<AxL> RealisticDragon: ok thanks for the command line : it seems to be detected :)
<RealisticDragon> great!
<RealisticDragon> ok, if you load knetworkmanager you can use that to configure your wireless network
<RealisticDragon> you might need to install that with adept
<AxL> Now I got to configure it ... I activated it with DHCP for IP adress ... but it doesn't seem to work :\
<RealisticDragon> does your wireless network use encryption?
<ubuntu_> have anyone use alc883
<ubuntu_> ?
<AxL> RealisticDragon : yes
<RealisticDragon> is it WEP or WPA?
<AxL> RealisticDragon WPA PSK
<RealisticDragon> hmm you might need to poke one of these nice folk since i dont know how well knetworkmanager does with wpa
<RealisticDragon> couple of things you could try
<RealisticDragon> one is to quit knetworkmanager and install nm-applet (the gnome version, also works in KDE) and see if that works for you, the other is to try it by hand
<RealisticDragon> there is a thread on the forums about your wireless card and WPA
<RealisticDragon> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834&highlight=ipw2200
<RealisticDragon> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<AxL> RealisticDragon : ok thanks ... gonna read :)
<RealisticDragon> you can ignore anything about ndiswrapper or drivers, you card is already working fine :)
<RealisticDragon> the thread says that network-manager works fine with WPA for your card :)
<RealisticDragon> (aka nm-applet)
<AxL> RealisticDragon : network manager ... Mhhh .. I m french and I wonder the name for this ... Need to find a screenshot for it ...
<RealisticDragon> ah, life made easy ;) you can ask in ubuntu-fr as it's the default network widget for ubuntu
<AxL> RealisticDragon: well yes .. but I ve just thought : command should be the same ...
<AxL> Shiuldn't it be ?
<TheGateKeeper> Hawkwind, how's you doing?
<RealisticDragon> im not sure, are all packages given grench names?
<RealisticDragon> all the mexican and dutch guys I know use english language linux because its easier (and still supports creating docs in spanish/dutch fine)
<goodthing> if the system does not boot with a second sata hard disk, can i just put the sa
<TheGateKeeper> lol
<goodthing> oops
<goodthing> if the system does not boot with a second sata hard disk, can i just put the data cable in when it is bootted?
<AxL> I need to fine the command line to launch network-manager .... but I have another config tool like "wireless network"
<RealisticDragon> the command line is nm-applet
<AxL> I don't know if this could help ...
<RealisticDragon> it may not be installed by default on kubuntu
<AxL> RealisticDragon yes it is not :)
<goodthing> can anyone help me adding two disks? been bussy for a day already and nothing seems to work
<AxL> RealisticDragon : you said before I need nm-applet to config my card, right ?
<RealisticDragon> it should work with your card fine :) although im surprised knetworkmanager doesnt (although i havent used it)
<RealisticDragon> otherwise you an configure your card from the command line
<dettoaltrimenti_> is there any known bug where a LAN connection works for about 5 minutes, then you have to restart your computer to get it to work again?
<goodthing> i am starting to believe that dapper and edgy do not like disk when one of them is using the perpendicular technologie
<goodthing> could that be it?
<mishelPlatin> how can I know in which partition of my hard disk is installed the GRUB?
<soulrider> mishelPlatin: its probably on the MBR
<eilker> my ip is 169.254.x.x , what is the problem ? any idea ? dhcp problem....
<soulrider> eilker: you mean your internet ip or hwat? =/
<soulrider> do ifocnfig
<goodthing> mishelPlatin: to add to that-> and i believe the MBR is always partitionless
<eilker> soulrider: ifconfig shows it
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> uhm,a dn what should your ip be?=/
<mishelPlatin> but if I want to re_grub-install and I want to reinstall it on the same partition I have to specify /dev/hd0 or /dev/hda1 and I need to be sure where is actually installed
<DaSkreech> mishelPlatin: It will probably be the active one
<mindspin> how do I configure my charset (locales) for the basic system ? in system settings the language is set correctly but does not work
<mishelPlatin> Da Screech: what do you mean?
<mishelPlatin> DaSkreech: what do you mean?
<arafat> !knetworkmanager-vpnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knetworkmanager-vpnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chimaera> hello. anyone using zd1211 module (wifi)? i'm experiencing serious issues with this..
<Ace2016> "In Dapper and previous releases, there has been no default scheduler set at install time, thus the system defaults to the native Linux scheduler."
<Ace2016> has a default sheduler been enabled in edgy etch?
<DaSkreech> mishelPlatin: the active partition is the one that the computer boots from
<Ace2016> i just realised its Edgy Eft
<DaSkreech> Ace2016: :-)
<DaSkreech> You could use kontact it hasa  scheduler that is pertty good. It's just not turned on by default
<Ace2016> kontact?
<Ace2016> hasa?
<Ace2016> I was just reading this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CFQbyDefault
<mishelPlatin> DaSkreech: Ok, I think I know what do you mean. That partition is displayed on the screen on the boot up of the computer, isn't that?
<DaSkreech> Depends on where you mean :)
<DaSkreech> Most disk utilities will tell you which one is ctive
<DaSkreech>  they may call it the boot flag
<BluesKaj> what's KDE grpoupware wizard and what does it do ?
<Realistic_Dragon> mexican houses are too well built :(
<dettoaltrimenti_> how do I see how much space I have available in "/"
<Realistic_Dragon> im on the top floor but i cant get a signal on the roof, and i left all my big antennas at home :)
<Realistic_Dragon> df -h dettoaltrimenti_
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: df -h
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks
<dettoaltrimenti_> if you pick all the programs that you want and put them into an installer to install linux onto a computer, is that called 'compiling'?
<chimaera> dettoaltrimenti_: no, compiling is creating binaries out of source-code.
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: technically no
<DaSkreech> In english it is a compliation in Techese it's not
<Ace2016> well does the installer have the source in it? which it compiles depending on options like --without-oss then i guess it would be like compiling
<dettoaltrimenti_> ok- I was reading about damn small linux, and they walk you through that whole process, but I woud like to do that with kubuntu- do you think there are any guides out there similar to the damn small linux one?
<xenol> plz i can i erase history, temp and chace  in konqueror? i use delete chace buw nothing happens
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: There is a UBuntu remaster project ( I forget the name)
<DaSkreech> Ace2016: Sounds like Gentoo
<dettoaltrimenti_> DaSkreech: thanks- I found it, it's nUbuntu
<DaSkreech> dettoaltrimenti_: Not sure that's it but if that makes you happy :)
<dettoaltrimenti_> yeah, you may be right there..
<Ace2016> Anyone here using minit?  http://www.fefe.de/minit/
<eilker> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ruben> Hi
<ruben> I'm completely new to IRC. What is the point of this system??
<NameNomad> what does "Decentralised tracking" mean?
<ruben> Tracking which is not coming out of a certain point??
<ruben> No idea
<NameNomad> maybe
<NameNomad> I just need to know because my firewall is blocking port 20792 UDP
<NameNomad> and something is trying to get through there
<NameNomad> constantly
<NameNomad> and the ip, I think, is inside my network, I'm just not sure
<ruben> Man, I'm SO new that I can't really help you
<ruben> Sorry!
<ruben> But if it's blocking the ip it should come from inside
<NameNomad> google returns that it's an azureus thing
<NameNomad> so forget that
<NameNomad> I even got rid of azureus, this is aggravating
<DaSkreech> ruben: Hi :)
<DaSkreech> ruben: Welcome
<ruben> thanks
<gatorxeon> can anyone help me private plz?
<ruben> ?
<gatorxeon> need some serious help? :(
<DaSkreech> gatorxeon: What's the problem?
<gatorxeon> well, i kinda screwed up my kde in kubuntu dapper
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> and?
<gatorxeon> i can boot in console, than i see a f*cked up bootloaderthing, and than just a black screen with an "x"
<gatorxeon> and from there for me it's impossible to get in to kde
<DaSkreech> gatorxeon: Ah so X works?
<DaSkreech> What did you do?
<gatorxeon> uhu
<gatorxeon> eeuhm
<DaSkreech> If you don't want to be honest we really can't help you
<gatorxeon> dll a splash for ksplash
<eilker> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> just to be sure, one can change the status of the first partiotion on a second sata disk from "active" to "not active" without loosing data right?
<DaSkreech> Whats ksplash again?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: I should think so
<ubuntu_> cool, thanks :)
<gatorxeon> a sort of program than can change that loaderfile just before you get your desktop view
<mankeletord> hi all
<DaSkreech> Ah right
<DaSkreech> what happens when type startx ?
<mankeletord> what's the root pass for kubuntu after the first install?
<DaSkreech> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Fleebailey33> you start x!
<gatorxeon> makeletord ther is no root in kubuntu, u have to log in as usual, than use sudo befor command
<DaSkreech> mankeletord: Read that
<Fleebailey33> anyone good with chroot. im trying to install lightscribe labeler
<DaSkreech> good with chroot?
<Fleebailey33> 32 env in 64
<Fleebailey33> guess not
<eilker> why do i have 2 eth0 ? one is 10.0.0.x one is 169.254.x.x . and both is working accarding to network interface in kde information center....
<DaSkreech> gatorxeon: What happens when you login and type startx ?
<mankeletord> ok, thanks
<ernz> Hi all, would someone please provide a beryl howto for nvidia on kubuntu that they can personally recommend?
<Fleebailey33> read mangage route eilker
<Fleebailey33> manapge
<mankeletord> if i need to run kdesu?
<Fleebailey33> you can run through th0
<Fleebailey33> eth0
<eilker> Fleebailey33: it is kinda dhcp problem.....
<Fleebailey33> did you configure you box without network or network later?
<Fleebailey33> i know
<eilker> Fleebailey33: but i dont know the solution...
<gatorxeon> DaSkreech: it says that the server is already active...
<eilker> Fleebailey33: i tried to configre manually, but it again takes the ip 169.254.x.x
<Fleebailey33> hm
<Fleebailey33> unplug your modem
<Fleebailey33> plug it back in
<Fleebailey33> i swear
<DaSkreech> gatorxeon: did you run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Fleebailey33> trust me
<eilker> Fleebailey33: i did it :)
<Fleebailey33> eilker:
<Fleebailey33> good
<Fleebailey33> was i right?
<eilker> Fleebailey33: nope:)
<Fleebailey33> shucks
<Fleebailey33> becuase i just had a simliar problem
<gatorxeon> DasSkreech: just did (linux just next to me here, says sudo /etc/init.d: command not found
<eilker> Fleebailey33: i unplugged lan cable, router, and reboot , but still same
<Fleebailey33> i found out throuhg the route man man pages my network is odly configured
<DaSkreech> gatorxeon: /etc/init.d/gdm ?
<Fleebailey33> everything is through eth0
<Fleebailey33> weird huh?
<gatorxeon> idem
<Fleebailey33> works fine now
<eilker> Fleebailey33: i have many things, lamp-ftp-vmware server-samba ....cups
<Fleebailey33> hm
<Fleebailey33> wine by any chance
<Fleebailey33> ?
<eilker> Fleebailey33: why wine ?
<Fleebailey33> i need help with it
<Fleebailey33> im bored
<Fleebailey33> on school break with new laptop
<Fleebailey33> heh
<eilker> Fleebailey33: so try vmware server...
<eilker> Fleebailey33: it is better and better
<Fleebailey33> considering my cousines work for emc......
<Fleebailey33> lol
<Fleebailey33> i could get it for freeeeee.
<gatorxeon> gives the same....
<eilker> Fleebailey33: yess
<gatorxeon> so i cd to etc/init.d
<gatorxeon> and there it says gdm not found?
<Fleebailey33> eilker: mind a pm?
<eilker> Fleebailey33: as you wish, but here is better, people can see what we talk too...
<eilker> gatorxeon: not gdm, it is kdm
<eilker> gatorxeon: arent u on kubuntu ?
<Fleebailey33> true
<Fleebailey33> ok well
<gatorxeon> eilker: thought so to (dapper...) but doesn't do anything
<Fleebailey33> eilker:
<Fleebailey33> how do i use vmware with amd64
<Fleebailey33> im new to intel amd linux
<Fleebailey33> i got chroot
<Fleebailey33> 32 bit
<Fleebailey33> obvisoly we mentioned that
<gatorxeon> Fleebaily33: check here: http://www.vmware.com/news/releases/64bit.html
<DaSkreech> gatorxeon: Duh I mean kdm :-P
<Fleebailey33> but how do i add the file to apt and install with synaptic?
<Fleebailey33> ahhh
<eilker> Fleebailey33: this is useful too http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_vmware_server
<Fleebailey33> thanks
<gatorxeon> eilker
<Fleebailey33> no how much is it for others
<Fleebailey33> if your cousins dont work for emc
<eilker> gatorxeon: yes ?
<Fleebailey33> lol
<gatorxeon> eilker: yes, i'm using the 6.06 lts for 64bit
<gatorxeon> eilker: aka dapper
<Psyko> hello
<eilker> gatorxeon: sorry what was your problem ?  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start ?
<Psyko> does anyone know how to fix this "umount: it seems /dev/hdc is mounted multiple times"
<gatorxeon> eilker: nope says command not found
<eilker> gatorxeon: r u in X or ?
<gatorxeon> no, in tty1
<gatorxeon> but x is running, but doesn't show me a login screen or a desktop...
<fnord__> how do i tell whvesion im runnning?
<eilker> gatorxeon: so why dont u reboot ?
<eilker> fnord: lsb_release -a
<gatorxeon> eilker: kay rebooting now, whats next?
<eilker> gatorxeon: lets see..
<gatorxeon> i can see now the bizarre screen (which i tried to install instead of the standard kde theme
<Fleebailey33> eilker: do you run it on 64 bit?
<Fleebailey33> where can i get a demo deb?
<eilker> gatorxeon: which screen ??
<gatorxeon> can't remember the name, dll it from http://www.kde-look.org/index.php
<gatorxeon> searchin the site now to find which one it is...
<eilker> gatorxeon: is it login screen ? or command line ? i couldnt get the point ....
<gatorxeon> eilker: splash screens
<eilker> gatorxeon: i see, and frozen ?
<gatorxeon> idd
<gatorxeon> Eilker: is there a way to disable these splash screens from tty1 or something?
<eilker> gatorxeon: yes there is
<eilker> gatorxeon: gimme a second
<gatorxeon> eilker: np thnx , been looking everywhere on the net to solve this trashproblem
<eilker> gatorxeon: r we talking about grub splash image ?
<inteliwasp> oh joy, i am finaly done with my fall semester, now i have time to mess with my server :)  any sugestions to try out on it? i am curently going to be seeting up apache, mysql, mythtv, and MPD
<gatorxeon> eilker: i guess, i installed the file through ksplash in the kde
<eilker> gatorxeon: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eilker> gatorxeon: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gatorxeon> eilker: in nano opened
<gatorxeon> now?
<eilker> there will be a line splashimage
<gatorxeon> eilker: don't find it :( but are we talking about the same thing?
<eilker> gatorxeon: i am not sure...in fact i didnt get your point
<gatorxeon> eilker: i think u are talking bout this: http://www.tuxmachines.org/gallery/albums/kubu606/boot.jpg
<cmdrwill> When i try to log in to KDE, it looks like it tries(the log on dissappears) , bu then it looks like X crashed then it goes blank and then returns to the login screen.
<cmdrwill> Anybody know anything about that?
<gatorxeon> eilker: i'm having the problem with someithing like this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/17887-1.png
<jerp> cmdrwill, so you're getting the login in graphics twice?
<eilker> gatorxeon: ok in that screen, is it frozen ? cant u get login screen ?
<gatorxeon> no i don't get that screen anymore, before that it's a sort of an animation, and than black, with an x mouse pointer
<eilker> ok we need to reconfigure x
<cmdrwill> jerp, yes but it will accecpt my password, and then goes to terminal
<gatorxeon> eilker: owkay, how to do that?
<cmdrwill> jerp, yes but it will notaccecpt my password, and then goes to terminal
<cmdrwill> jerp, it goes black like X crashed...it's right before the KDE splash would appear....forget what I said about the terminal] 
<eilker> gatorxeon: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<cmdrwill> i can't get into KDE at all
<jerp> cmdrwill, it sounds slightly like what gatorxeon is going through
<cmdrwill> what is happening with gatorxeon ?
<cmdrwill> I just recently did a apt-get upgrade....it finished and all.  I am using Dapper, I even tried rebooting, but I didn't think that would help and it didn't.
<gatorxeon> @jerp: think so to... @eilker what x-server driver do i choose the best
<cmdrwill> It's a brand-new install.
<eilker> gatorxeon:  what is your vga card ?
<jerp> his computer freezes at that point
<gatorxeon> eilker: ati X1300
<eilker> gatorxeon:  what do u have in choices ? choose vesa for now, after we change it
<jerp> sometimes it's good to install a second time if it's not right and before you load files onto that will have to be archived
<gatorxeon> eilker: i have a whole list on my screen... ati is also there, vesa or ati?
<eilker> gatorxeon:  ati
<gatorxeon> eilker: i get a screen now that asks me wheter i want to use the framebuffer-interface in the kernel?
<gatorxeon> eilker: y/n question
<eilker> i am not sure, but yes
<towync> hi room
<nedqlko> hi
<towync> i just made 1 dollar on ebay lol
<gatorxeon> @all: what is the diffirence between an ImPS/2 mouse or an ExplorerPS/2?
<eilker> gatorxeon:  just enter
* ||arifaX joking :) ImPS/2 fits in one hand :)
<gatorxeon> eilker: just finished the x config
<gatorxeon> what now?
<eilker> startx
<gatorxeon> startx
<gatorxeon> whoops (wrong keyboard :s)
<jerp> Since KBFX isn't in the Adept app., does anyone know if there are any known issues with it when loaded on Ubuntu?
<gatorxeon> strange, says that the server is already active for display 0
<jerp> 6.06 Ubuntu
<jerp> 6.06 kUbuntu
<eilker> gatorxeon:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<jerp> well I like it and I'm gonna give it a shot.
<gatorxeon> eilmer: screen is now changing, now i see the first boot schreen without any text
<gatorxeon> jerp: don't understand your question?
<eilker> gatorxeon: lets see the result:)
<gatorxeon> fatal server error: no screens found
<gatorxeon> XIO: fatal IO error 104 on X server ":0.0" aftre 0 requests with 0 events remaining
<jerp> gaotr, I think in Newb, and that is that if KBFX was in the Adept package manager, it would have been given the OK by the authorities.
<eilker> gatorxeon: it is misconfigured x server....
<cmdrwill> an update...I tried installing window maker, and I can't even login to window maker....it seems no matter if it's KDE or window maker I can't get into any desktop environment at all
<LjL> !fbfx
<LjL> !kbfx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbfx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> kbfx is a replacement menu for KDE with enhanced features
<LjL> pfff
<LjL> !info kbfx
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.1+20060611cvs-1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<LjL> !forget kbfx
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<cmdrwill> anybody have trouble ever getting past the KDE login screen?
<jerp> ahh, thanks Lj
<cmdrwill> or rather the KDM login screen
<jerp> I'm 6.06 kUbuntu, not edgy
<gatorxeon> cmrdwill
<LjL> !info kbfx dapper
<gatorxeon> have same problem
<ubotu> kbfx: a new K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8+cvs20060413-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 193 kB, installed size 804 kB
<gatorxeon> just tried reconfiguring x
<cmdrwill> did it work?
<LjL> jerp: ^
<gatorxeon> didn't help very much :(
<cmdrwill> at all?
<jerp> well, I'll go loosen up some Universe repos
<jerp> thanks Lj :)
<gatorxeon> eilker: any other idea?
<LjL> jerp: actually universe is a component, the repository will be "dapper" (or "dapper-backports" if there's a new version)
* jerp speaks very fluent 'Newb'
<cmdrwill> did you do anythig right before your problem gatorxeon
<gatorxeon> cmdrwill: ? what exactly do u mean?
<eilker> gatorxeon: it is misconfigured of your hardware i think
<costas> high guys
<cmdrwill> Well I was just trundeling along installing apache and stuff and then the next time i looked KDM didn't work
<jerp> alrighty, got it
<eilker> gatorxeon: may be keyboard
<cmdrwill> I did nothing!
<murchadh_bhaba> cmdrwill, It happened to me I'm trying to remember were there some incorrectly set bits within the home directories. Easily checked if you can get to a terminal, login, add a user, logout, log that user in and run startx. Process of elimination for us....
<eilker> gatorxeon: may be mouse...
<costas> how can I compile xorg 7.2?
<eilker> gatorxeon: may be vga driver...
<cmdrwill> murchadh_bhaba, I tried making a new user (or rather a user I had that I made but never loggedd into)  I made it before I had this problem and I cna't use that one to login either.
<eilker> gatorxeon: try again pls, and choose vesa pls
<murchadh_bhaba> cmdrwill, Can you log in as root and startx?
<murchadh_bhaba> cmdrwill, Just to check!!!
<cmdrwill> X is started...
<cmdrwill> how can I stop it?
<costas> sudo killall kdm
<costas> or gdm to stop
<murchadh_bhaba> cmdrwill, ctrl+alt+bac.spc
<cmdrwill> OK...trying.
<cmdrwill> I tried /etc/init.d/kdm start to start it again.
<cmdrwill> it's back up..llet me see if I can get back in
<cmdrwill> no luck
<cmdrwill> even "Failsafe" doesn't work
<cmdrwill> This is rather troubling.
<ernz> I have two things that I need to sort before I take the permanent dive into Kubuntu, can someone please help me resolve these small issues please, I am strapped for ideas.
<costas> guys, I am concerned that X is not terribly responsive when many windows/applications are open
<costas> is that normal?
<costas> XP is "smoother" if you will
<cmdrwill> costas,do you have enough RAM?
<cmdrwill> Howmch RAM do you have?
<murchadh_bhaba> cmdrwill, Press alt^F1 to see can you get a terminal.
<costas> yeah man, 768MB
<cmdrwill> ++oh wow
<costas> its an 3 yr old Dell Latittude 1.2GHz P3-M
<cmdrwill> that is suerly enough
<ernz> I recently installed Beryl and almost everything works fine.
<ernz> I am having a small annoyance with Kaffeine, when I play DVD's the framerate is a little choppy and blurred.
<ernz> I know the system is capable to perfect playback, because I ran a MOV through mplayer, and it's smooth as a baby's arse.
<ernz> Any ideas?
<nixternal> beryl?
<ernz> nixternal - Yep.
<nixternal> did it work fine prior to installing beryl?
<ernz> nixternal - Yerp
<nixternal> well then beryl would be my first choice as the cause of the issue
<nixternal> there might be some beryl support around here somewhere..let me look
<murchadh_bhaba> ernz, Can't help much with kaffeine as I use amarok, but what was the second thing?
<Eyeless> how do i restore(fix) my swap if i broke it trying to hibernate?
<costas> eyeless, just restart
<ernz> amarok plays DVD's?
<costas> if u have issues try: sudo swapoff -a
<costas> then: sudo swapon -a
<ernz> murchadh_bhaba: How do you play a DVD in amarok?
<Eyeless> got an error trying swapon, "Invalid argument"
<weedar> I have some code (java) which was written on a windows computer, but the (norwegian) special characters show up as question marks in linux. What can I do to convert it to utf-8?
<costas> eyeless try "swapoff -a" first
<Eyeless> costas:  i did :P
<costas> then "swapon -a"
<nixternal> ernz: #beryl for some beryl support if possible
<Eyeless> the compleate error message is "swapon: /dev/disk/by-uuid/b873b1cd-486c-4e34-8cb0-e795eab6f213: Invalid argument"
<nixternal> maybe someone there would know of a fix
<costas> eyeless, hmmmm Ive never heard of this error before, not sure really
<Eyeless> weedar: do you want to convert the sourcecode to utf-8?
<goodthing> i might have found a solution, weird one though...  why would my old dapper disk has to be third in row of the sata ports, i just don't see it
<Eyeless> costas: thank you anyway
<weedar> Eyeless: Well, utf-8 is what is used in kubuntu, right? I want to be able to use the source code "as is" without manually changing the special characters :)
<costas> eyeless, you could try "blkid" to give u the correlation between UUIDs and /dev/xxx devices
<ernz> murchadh_bhaba: How do you play a DVD in amarok?
<ernz> Anyone: How to play a DVD through amarok??
<costas> eyeless: maybe ur fstab is corrupted too
<Eyeless> costas: probably, it all broke after i tried to hibernate, i think it whined about  a cache signature during boot
<costas> eyeless are you using ext2 or ext3
<Eyeless> weedar: i had the same problem a short while ago, i wrote a small java program to convert some source to utf-8, dunno where it is now tho
<eilker> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<kilrae_> silly kubuntu
<Eyeless> costas: ext3, but this is the swat, so it shouldnt matter
<Eyeless> swap*
<weedar> Eyeless: do you remember what function you used or did you have to code everything yourself?
<ricky> hi everybody
<costas> eyeless: yeah i guess you are right. the only thing i can think is that maybe your fstab does not specify your swap partition
<Eyeless> weedar: java have some exelent functions to convert strings of different encodings
<the-erm> What's the slowest computer anyone here recommends for installing kubuntu?
<Eyeless> costas: well, i dont "think" anything has changed there, btw what util is used to format the swap-space
<yackfou> aloha :D
<Eyeless> the-erm: what do you want to do with it?
<the-erm> I want to make the laptop a remote control.  In other words all it needs to do is surf to 1 site, and 1 site only.
<murchadh_bhaba> ernz, gxine plugin. Not sure what it's called, I can check in adept! Must admit, it's been a while since I watched anything on my PC. Could be wrong, as I had loads of stuff on my dapper install, and stuff just played. I've migrated to edgy now that I've ironed out some small kinks. This system is having software installed less haphazardly (for now, I know), keep it clean for a while.
<Eyeless> if swap is mounted ig should show up when i run mount without any arguments, right?
<the-erm> I could probably get away with just using ssh.
<ernz> murchadh_bhaba: OK, thanks bud.
<the-erm> It has 98 on it, but it would be nice to run linux on it.
<costas> eyeless: i am not sure which utility u use to format swap although i imagine it is mkswap
<the-erm> In all seriousness I think there are palm pilots with more computing power than this.
<costas> eyeless: when i type mount my swap partition doesnt show up
<murchadh_bhaba> ernz, I think sudo apt-get install amarok-xine is worth a go!
<ernz> murchadh_bhaba: Already newest version apparently.
<Eyeless> the-erm: you could always run plain debian, and "links -g" from a terminal, it shouldnt require much
<mray> Hi. Can somebody please tell me how to fix  broken packages? i cant re-install amarok :'(
<murchadh_bhaba> costas, That's the norm I believe.
<Eyeless> how do i get the "/dev/name" from a UUID?
<goodthing> oh, it gets even weirder, now the dapper disk isn't recognized at all
<zered> Hi everybody
<Eyeless> lo
<goodthing> anyone wants to buy a computer? :D
<murchadh_bhaba> mray sudo apt-get -f install
<DaSkreech> they need an ubuntu-games team
<zered> How can I have numeric pad activated in kdm whan the machine is booting ?
<DaSkreech> Press numlock?
<zered> Thanx DaSkreech ! ;-)
<zered> I can tunes it in kde but in kdm ?
<DaSkreech> I would suspect so
<towync> do people actually make money on ebay?
<towync> cuz i just made 1 dollar selling graphics card l.o.l
<costas> anybody like symphony-x??
<Fleebailey33> i deleted my feisty sources.list somehow. someone want to give me another?
<Fleebailey33> heh
<bLaZeD> anyone else haveing probs with edgy playing dvds....ive yet to get one to play in ANY movie player
<Fleebailey33> libdvdcss2
<bLaZeD> i used to be able to use kaffein and xine to actualy navigate the dds
<bLaZeD> Fleebailey33, i have it
<DaSkreech> Fleebailey33: Try reinstalling it
<Fleebailey33> hmm
<Fleebailey33> upgrade to fiesty
<Fleebailey33> feisty
<mray> murchadh_bhaba: thanks - but what is that supposed to do?
<mray> i sill cant request a normal install of amarok in the paketmanager
<mray> wasn't there some option to clean up all pakets?....
<ibert> anybody in here with german Umlauts on his keyboard?
<ibert> I have a problem with ark: I have a zip file with german Umlauts in file/dirnames. Ark isn't able to deal with them. in mc it works pretty fine. any idea?
<Fleebailey33> switch keybaords back and forth...
<Fleebailey33> sorry im pressimistic
<gpaterson> hi, has anyone here successfully synced there cellular phone with Kontact?
<Fleebailey33> i have no sources.list
<Fleebailey33> and no one will give me one
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, You have to do that one first, then sudo apt-get update
<Fleebailey33> ibert: want to help?
<costas> fleebailey33: go to http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic and get a source list for dapper. then change all instances of dapper to feisty. its the best i can do for you since i use edy
<costas> edgy
<ibert> Fleebailey33: didn't follow your problem.
<Fleebailey33> thank you so much
<Fleebailey33> had so much trouble googling that
<costas> its ok mate
<DaSkreech> mray: Normal?
<DaSkreech> !easysource | Fleebailey33
<ubotu> Fleebailey33: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<mray> DaSkreech: what do you mean by "normal" ?
<DaSkreech> mray: You said something about a normal amarok install?
* MV70 is away: Away at the moment
<DaSkreech> !away | MV70
<ubotu> MV70: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
* MV70 is back.
<mray> i just wanted to use amarok - when i installed stuff so that it also plays mp3 i somehow wreked it. (couldn't update it anymore)
<DaSkreech> !back
<mray> now i removed amarok.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about back - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> right
<mray> but i can't seem to install it even wiith murchadh_bhaba 's tips :(
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, What messages are you getting if you type sudo apt-get install amarok at a shell?
<mray> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mray>   amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<mray> E: Broken packages
<mray> and some other text trying to cheer me up by saying what "could be" the cause...
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, sudo apt-get -f install amarok
<mray> still teh same error message occurs
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, sudo apt-get check
<mray> Reading package lists... Done
<mray> Building dependency tree... Done
<Alter-Ego> anybody ever mess with car computers ?
<seele> can you use the display module in system settings to configure an external monitor which is a different resolution than the native monitor?
<DaSkreech> mray: is libvisual installed?
<mray> no idea!
<DaSkreech> check!
<matt____> hey
<DaSkreech> hay
<costas> hey
<matt____> do you understand linux really well
<costas> REALLY well
<matt____> i wish i did
<costas> no, actually it aint that easy
<matt____> i know
<mray> i tried "apt-get install libvisual"
<mray> no luck it doesn't find any package with that name
<DaSkreech> mray: try apt-cache search libvisual
<matt____> i understand windows 3.11,dos,win 95 98 2000 and me
<DaSkreech> mray: No wait aptitude search libvisual
<matt____> but not linux
<DaSkreech> matt____: What don't you understand?
<costas> me as in you or as in win me
<costas> sorry lame joke
<DaSkreech> costas: only oggenc jokes are allowed here
<matt____> ive used red had linux 7.3
<matt____> its hard and now im using ubuntu gnome and its a bit easyer
<theheff> anyone here used realVNC with kubuntu/ubuntu?
<mray> i installed libvisial0.2 (the only usable paket i found) -  still amarok won't get installed with an "apt-get install amarok"
<costas> matt wait till you start compiling kernels and packages. but its very interesting. its more of a hobby rather than anything else
<ORiON-> the heff... i do
<DaSkreech> matt____: What's hard? we can probably help you
<graft> yo, anyone got musicbrainz working in amarok?
<DaSkreech> mray: You have adept?
<mray> yes
<cloakable> graft: Me
<DaSkreech> I did
<DaSkreech> Forget how
<graft> cloakable: have to do anything special?
<theheff> orion: does it work well? hard to install?
<DaSkreech> mray: open amarok and search for libvisual
<ORiON-> nop
<ORiON-> 2 second with aptitude and its working great
<theheff> ah, didn't know it was in apt
<theheff> thx
<betelgeuse46> hello... anyone can help me with samba? I'm a newbie and need help to connect windows file server from my kubuntu.
<cloakable> graft: To get mp3 support, I had to install libtunepimp3-mp3
<ORiON-> use x11vnc
<ORiON-> for server
* DaSkreech pokes matt____
<mray> DaSkreech: you mean "adept" not "amarok" right?
<theheff> is that different from the normal one?
<DaSkreech> mray: Oh yeah Duh :)
<ibert> betelgeuse46: how far are you already?
<mray> DaSkreech: i get only three results - libvisual0.2, *-dev , *-plugins
<mray> DaSkreech: i only installed the "normal" paket
<DaSkreech> mray: what version of amarok are you trying to install?
<ORiON-> yea... its better than tightvnc and all the rest alternativez
<mray> DaSkreech: well, ANY! -..... the newest!
<graft> cloakable: sweet, thanks
<DaSkreech> haha
<teclo> Hello, where can I find an .iso of Kubuntu 6.06 for PowerPC ?
<betelgeuse46> I can see the windows server shares if I try like "smb://192.168.0.1/sharename" but I can not browse like "smb://servername/sharename"
<DaSkreech> are you on edgy?
<DaSkreech> teclo: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<graft> cloakable: you're the very first person to successfully answer an ubuntu question for me in over a year on these channels :P
<mray> DaSkreech: how do i find out?
<ArrAKeeN> hello
<DaSkreech> mray: type /cmd cat /etc/issue into konversation
<mray> DaSkreech: silly me! i'm NOT on edgy
<ibert> betelgeuse46: quick and dirty you can make an entry in your /etc/hosts file: 192.168.0.1 hostname
<mray> DaSkreech: edgy is the newest of the newest right?
<mray> Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS \n \l
<DaSkreech> newest stable one
<ibert> betelgeuse46: then your machine should find the server via hostname
<murchadh_bhaba> betelgeuse46, You may need to sudo apt-get install smbclient, if you don't have it.
<betelgeuse46> yes, I know I can do that with host file entries but I want to learn the long and clean way.
<LeeJunFan> hrm, kopete has taken a liking to crashing on me for the last couple weeks. Nothing new on my system. And I removed all the old kopete configs and started new. Any of the IM providers muck up a protocol?
<murchadh_bhaba> betelgeuse46, sudo mount -t smbfs //ip_address/share_name /mount/point
<DaSkreech> mray: ok hold on
<ibert> betelgeuse46: ok. are you acting with an router? what is your dns server? for me it seems like dns problem, not an smb problem
<betelgeuse46> I think I have smbclient becouse I can connect with konqueror when I write "smb://192.168.0.1/sharename"
<DaSkreech> mray: What version of KDE do you have?
<betelgeuse46> I have an ipcop firewall running on another machine and it's acting my dns server too.
<murchadh_bhaba> betelgeuse46, sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.0.1/sharename /media/samba.share
<mray> DaSkreech: erm... i just made an update via adept.... any trick you know to post it in konversation??? ;)
<ibert> murchadh_bhaba: he wants to solve his name resolution problem.
<DaSkreech> an update to?
<ibert> betelgeuse46: do nslookup windowsservername
<mray> DaSkreech: you're funny :D i just make udates like apt-get update, apt-get upgrade - or - "fetch lists of updates" & "apply updates"
<betelgeuse46> when I nslookup, I get a wrong ip addres from my dns server.
<ibert> betelgeuse46: I guess here is your problem :-)
<mray> DaSkreech: i have no clue when i use what version :S
<betelgeuse46> I don not have samba server installed, I have samba client only. I'll try samba server after I solve this issue.
<betelgeuse46> how can I make samba client not to lookup dns for windows names? in windows they can find the manes by broadcast, how can I do this with linux?
<ibert> betelgeuse46: yes. but the name resolution doesn't work. try to edit /etc/hosts file. if this works, than it's surely your DNS-server the problem
<cmdrwill_0w> ..
<mray> DaSkreech: can you tell me if amarok plays mp3 out of the box if i re-install kubuntu?
<betelgeuse46> ok. So I can edit /etc/hosts file, it seems the easiest thing for me...
<ibert> betelgeuse46: just for testing. not for solution of the problem
<DaSkreech> mray: Look under Help -> About KDE
<cmdrwill> murchadh_bhaba,  i fix my KDE problem. I reinstalled Kubuntu.
<betelgeuse46> maybe, there is an error in my router configuration. (I'm using ipcop linux for routing and firewall. I have to check its dns serverice too.)
<mray> DaSkreech: 3.5.2
<murchadh_bhaba> cmdrwill, How long did it take?
<DaSkreech> Hmmm
<cmdrwill> 30min
<DaSkreech> what version is amarok>
<crimsun_> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org
<crimsun_> nein
<crimsun_> !info amarok feisty
<ubotu> amarok: versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.4.4-0.3ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 14578 kB, installed size 32536 kB
<betelgeuse46> thanks for help. Now I'll try hosts file...
<DaSkreech> HI BluesKaj
<murchadh_bhaba> cmdrwill, Good going! Now don't do it again. <;})
<DaSkreech> mray: What version is your amarok?
<mray> i don't have any amarok
<mray> i removed it.
<DaSkreech> ah
<mray> i have trouble installing it again.
<DaSkreech> can you type apt-cache policy amarok
<mray> (actually the same trouble when trying to upgrade it)
<DaSkreech>  Or look at it in adept to see teh cacndidate version?
<DaSkreech> candidate
<mray> amarok:
<mray>   Installed: (none)
<mray>   Candidate: 2:1.4.3-0ubuntu1~dapper1
<mray>   Version table:
<mray>      2:1.4.3-0ubuntu1~dapper1 0
<mray>         500 http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<mray>      2:1.3.9-0ubuntu4 0
<mray>         500 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<mray>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<DaSkreech> what error do you get on installation?
<mray> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mray>   amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<mray> E: Broken packages
<DaSkreech> do an apt-cache search libvisual-0.4-
<DaSkreech> mray: do an apt-cache search libvisual-0.4-0
<graft> or find out what it says when you install libvisual-0.4-0
<mray> Package libvisual-0.4-0 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mray> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mray> is only available from another source
<mray> E: Package libvisual-0.4-0 has no installation candidate
<graft> um... dapper busted
<crimsun_> !info libvisual-0.4-0 dapper-backports
<ubotu> libvisual-0.4-0: Audio visualization framework. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1~dapper1 (dapper-backports), package size 123 kB, installed size 388 kB
<BluesKaj> mray ,.. for the latest amarok vers  go to www.imbrandon.com and add his repos to your sources list then reinstall amarok
<crimsun_> mray: you're missing dapper-backports.
<mray> DaSkreech: i have this STRANGE feeling that it might be best to re-install kubuntu (again!) :(
<graft> mray: nah, he's right, just add dapper-backports
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, crimsun_ may be right. Don't jump on the install bandwagon just yet!
<mray> are dapper-backports in the standard list of repositories (but grayed out)?
<DaSkreech> mray: nope always better to fix it :)
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: It's dapper on an old KDE maybe not the greatest of ideas
<murchadh_bhaba> Come on people, would you re-install WinXP because notepad was giving you trouple? And all the bad feeling here to M$, that wouldn't be the first thing to spring to mind.
<mray> DaSkreech: true but when you always depen on th kind help of others you begin to wonder if it is worth it...
<DaSkreech> mray: Yes they are
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, hehe
<DaSkreech> mray: By doing that a few times you learn enough to never have to do it again
<DaSkreech> mray: Plus we are family here and don't you forget it ;-)
<mray> i'm a non coding guy  - and honestly i try i try i try  but sooner or later i loose the game i end up with a problem that freaks the hell out of me an i use windows again.
<murchadh_bhaba> There are some class people in these places, and we let them down every time we do a reinstall. It just gives the whole community that shambolic, try again look.
<DaSkreech> mray: I'm not sure how you broke it in the first place :-)
<murchadh_bhaba> We can fix things! 8~)
<mray> DaSkreech: neitehr do i!!!
<mray> :P
<mray> ok i activated teh repositories and made an update. what now?
<DaSkreech> try install amarok
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, sudo apt-get -f install amarok
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install amarok
<mray>   amarok: Depends: libvisual-0.4-0 (>= 0.4.0) but it is not installable
<mray> E: Broken packages
<mray> sorry guys :(
<murchadh_bhaba> mray What command did you issue?
<mray> sudo apt-get -f install amarok
<mray> same without the "-f"
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, Pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<DaSkreech> what does the ap-cache policy libvisual-0.4-0 say?
<jbruckman> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, I remember using sudo apt-get autoclean once to solve something similar. But it removes all cached (downloaded files).
<mray> murchadh_bhaba: what does "downloaded" mean? downloaded but not installed?
<elt0n_afk> hi
<BluesKaj> yeah murchadh_bhaba ..autoclean does damage
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, When apt downloads files it caches them after installing them.
<jbruckman> !kernel upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mray> didn't change anything :8
<elt0n> i installed downloader4x and downloaded 5 files greater than 100mb but they are not in the directory i wanted them to be.
<`kber> i'm looking to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu, and i see that Herd 1 is out. is it stable enough, or should i stick to edgy for now?
<elt0n> and i din't find them with locate
<murchadh_bhaba> elt0n, sudo updatedb
<elt0n> i know i made an update
<elt0n> but i didn't found the file
<elt0n> didn't find the file
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, What was your last action?
<ArrAKeeN> what's the extension ?
<ArrAKeeN> what's the extension of the files ?
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<elt0n> .otrkey
<mray> DaSkreech: i tried autoclean
<mray> no luck though
<ArrAKeeN> and locate *.otrkey doesn't give anything ?
<jbruckman> okay. So, I'm wondering how to upgrade to kernel 2.10, anyone know?
<mray> DaSkreech: i hve no idea to post my apt sources list :s
<DaSkreech> mray: what does the ap-cache policy libvisual-0.4-0 say?
<elt0n> no new files
<elt0n> just some old one
<DaSkreech> mray: Do you know pastebin?
<mray> DaSkreech: i signed a policy?
<DaSkreech> elt0n: check in /tmp would be my guess
<mray> DaSkreech: i used it ONCE
<DaSkreech> mray: libvisual did. Don't worry about it
<ArrAKeeN> so maybe the reason you downloaded them so fast is that you actually didn't :)
<mray> DaSkreech: so what is ACTUALLY the problem here? i'm missing a library? r what?
<elt0n> DaSkreech: hmm no files that are greater than 100mb
<elt0n> does anyone use this programm ? (downloader4x)
<DaSkreech> mray: Yes. that's the problem
<ArrAKeeN> i don't sorry
<mray> elt0n: nope
<DaSkreech> mray: You did a sudo apt-get update ?
<mray> DaSkreech: i will again to be sure
<ArrAKeeN> elt0n: what if you try to locate the downloader4x folders ?
<ArrAKeeN> nothing inside ?
<elt0n> good idea
<xenol> plz how can i install xgl?
<ArrAKeeN> does 'locate' work on hidden files/folders ?
<mray> DaSkreech: well one server halts on 99% (dintn.no-ip.org)
<DaSkreech> mray: Wohohoho
<DaSkreech> Where did that come from?
<xenol> wat do i need? ati drivers?
<DaSkreech> Ok do you know pastebin?
<xenol> and wat else?
<ArrAKeeN> prayers
<mray> DaSkreech: yes more or less
<ArrAKeeN> backup of the xorg.conf
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, Found something worth a try, sudo apt-get install libvisual-plugins amarok
<mray> DaSkreech: but i don't know ho i can list the list :P
<xenol> ?xgl
<DaSkreech> mray: ok pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list
<xenol> !ati drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jp_> is there anyone who speak french ? or spak french group-forum
<xenol> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ArrAKeeN> jp_: il y a des salons francophones :)
<mray> murchadh_bhaba: unfortunately i cant install it - i does not find any paket with that name
<jp_> merci mais o
<graft> xenol: try getting AIGLX working instead
<mray> DaSkreech: how do i get the list in my clipboard?
<xenol> !aixgl
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, sudo apt-get install xmms-libvisual
<graft> odds are that will work with the open-source radeon drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<mray> murchadh_bhaba: same again
<xenol> graft but first i need to downld drivers from ATI webpage if i have ati GPU right?
<graft> xenol: no, the open source radeon drivers work for AIGLX pretty well, usually... and in fact the ATI drivers don't support it
<elt0n> i think i got my problem ^^
<elt0n> my fault
<elt0n> sry
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, sources.list
<elt0n> the files doesnt exist
<DaSkreech> mray: open it in kate
<DaSkreech> mray: alt+F2 -> kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ArrAKeeN> elt0n_afk: there is no .downloader4x in your home ?
<ArrAKeeN> for instance
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: Was just wondering where you were
<DaSkreech> hi dettoaltrimenti
<DaSkreech> hi nikkiana
<xenol> graft so can u gib me link?
<DaSkreech> mray: Then copy and paste :)
<TheGateKeeper> hiya DaSkreech how are you doing?
<elt0n_afk> ArrAKeeN: no there isn't
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: Not bad. What's up with menu.lst
<graft> xenol: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=290841
<ArrAKeeN> elt0n_afk: I don't know this software, but doesn't this sound weird ? what is the problem you finally found ?
<mray> pastebin does not seem to work :S
<DaSkreech> What is it doing?
<xenol> draft i got kubuntu 6.06.1 and 9600 pro ati radeon card
<mray> it shows me a query failure when posting
<xenol> that manual is for edgy
<DaSkreech> Just try againa
<mray> i did!
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech, I fixed it, I use this machine to dual boot kubuntu / gentoo, a kernel update came through which amongst other things seem to nuke my menu.lst leaving only kubuntu settings
<mray> DaSkreech: luck is not on my side.
<DaSkreech> Ah and what was the cause
<elt0n_afk> ArrAKeeN: i made a mistake while adding the files: there is a field containing the file name and i pastet the target folder name into it...
<DaSkreech> mray: Which pastebin are you using?
<murchadh_bhaba> I just had that gatekeeper.
<hermes> greetings everybody want help me with my vmplayer ?
<elt0n_afk> i don't know where the files are now but not were they should be ^^
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech,   h3sp4wn, told me if modify where I put the gentoo boot bit it should be ok
<ArrAKeeN> elt0n_afk: okay ;)
<mray> DaSkreech: pastebin.com
<murchadh_bhaba> Sorry, TheGateKeeper, my 6.10 erased my 6.06 out of fstab. Rubbed out!
<xenol> !aiglx
<ubotu> AIGLX (Accelerated Indirect GLX) is an open source project founded by the X.Org Foundation and the Fedora Core Linux community to allow accelerated indirect GLX rendering capabilities to X.org and DRI drivers. This allows remote X clients to get fully hardware accelerated rendering over the GLX protocol. Head to #ubuntu-xgl for support.
<mray> DaSkreech: murchadh_bhaba: both of you are really what makes the future of linux! i appreciate your help. but i feel like this is an endless story. i need to proof to myself that i can get along with the system on my own (at least to a certain degree)
<mray> if not - the system is not a help for me. but an obstacle.
<DaSkreech> mray: Ok a quick explanation of what is going on
<DaSkreech> !pastebin | mray
<ubotu> mray: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> mray: ues that one instead
<TheGateKeeper> well... I have had something of a running battle with updates & config files being tinkered with or reset to default with both gentoo & now kubuntu
<mray> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37241/
<xenol> omg xgl is so hard to make?
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, Thanks, but there have been some issues recently. I've put K/ubuntu up for a lot of people. Most people have a great experience out of the box (or down the wire). But as you appreciate, there are gurus available here to all who are inclined to make it up that hill. You are really close to the top, but don't lose hope.
<murchadh_bhaba> TheGateKeeper, Have you got a backup copy of your menu.lst?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> mray: can you make a backup copy of that file
<mray> DaSkreech: i just see that my activation of the backports got lost
<DaSkreech> Yeah it did
<mray> :S
<TheGateKeeper> murchadh_bhaba, possible, it's not hard to fix, just annoying
<ibert> hey guys! a collegue of mine is a lil bit internet addicted. I suggested him to limit his daily access to 2 hours. Is there already a solution existing for dd-wrt or do I have to script it my self?
<mray> DaSkreech: what file?!
<ibert> sorry, wrong channel...
<murchadh_bhaba> TheGateKeeper, Yeah, we can bang one together here if you need!
<DaSkreech>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<xenol> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<mray> DaSkreech: what for?
<DaSkreech> mray: replace it with http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37243/
<DaSkreech> I'm giving you a new one
<TheGateKeeper> murchadh_bhaba, no need I fixed it :-)
<DaSkreech> This should be able to install amarok and mp3 support
<DaSkreech> the first one couldn't
<murchadh_bhaba> TheGateKeeper, Nice....
<TheGateKeeper> murchadh_bhaba, now I know a kernel upgrade does a bit more that just replace your kernel I'll be ready for it next time
<DaSkreech> mray: Are you with me?
<murchadh_bhaba> TheGateKeeper, Yeah, a bit more than it says on the tin!
<mray> DaSkreech: it seems to work!
<mray> DaSkreech: what did you do?
<DaSkreech> mray: doh I wanted to surprise you :)
<Adlai> I am the keymaster
<murchadh_bhaba> Nice work DaSkreech and mray! Legend....
<DaSkreech> apt-get install amarok libxine-extracodecs would have installed it and mp3 at teh same time
<mray> well - that makes it hard for me to surprise my girlfriend on her laptop running kubuntu :S
<TheGateKeeper> DaSkreech, you have to install libxine-extracodecs
<murchadh_bhaba> mray, You have the sources.list now, you're laughing.
<DaSkreech> mray: ok
<DaSkreech> well I still have no idea why it broke
<DaSkreech> mray: but the two important things I did was to remove the # from in front of the backport lines
<DaSkreech> mray: and put multiverse at teh end of the deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe lines
<DaSkreech> now if you want to install mp3 support the only thing you need is the multiverse
<DaSkreech> mray: Want me to show you how to do that in adept real quick?
<mray> ok
<murchadh_bhaba> Can I make a general suggestion to all kubuntu heads, as that's where we are, after a fresh install, at a command prompt dpkg -l > ~/Applists/Applist.yyyymmdd. Do this after installing new software. These files can be grepped and diffed, etc.
<diego> hi
<DaSkreech> mray: open adept and go to Adept -> Manage Repositaries
<mray> ok
<TheGateKeeper> For those who are interested: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/modifyingubunturepositories   &&  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<eilker> !runlevel
<murchadh_bhaba> grep libvisual ~/Applists/Applist.yyyymmdd finds if libvisual is installed. Quicker than starting adept, and you always have a record.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mray> DaSkreech:  ok
<eilker> !rc
<ubotu> rc: an implementation of the AT&T Plan 9 shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-3 (edgy), package size 73 kB, installed size 184 kB
<DaSkreech> scroll down to where you see the deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe line
<DaSkreech> if it's disabled you will have to enable it
<diego> could anybody help me out here please? how on earth can i install firefox on kubuntu? i've tried the terminal and comands on their website but it doesn't work
<crimsun_> diego: use adept/apt-get/aptitude/dselect to install firefox
<TheGateKeeper> diego, which version of (k)ubuntu are you using?
<honkzilla> sudo apt-get install firefox
<murchadh_bhaba> diego, Type sudo apt-get install firefox, if that doesn't work you need to enable some repositories.
<TheGateKeeper> yeah
<diego> version 6.06 LTS for pc
<mray> DaSkreech: there is only a "universe multiverse" line :S
<TheGateKeeper> diego, which version of firefox you after?
<DaSkreech> mray: I know :) I put it in. I'm showing you how to do it when it's not there
<diego> the latest really
<DaSkreech> there will be a line that says deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper universe
<diego> i think it's 2
<diego> 2.00*
<TheGateKeeper> diego, there is a wiki howto
<DaSkreech> If it's not enabled then enable it
<DaSkreech>  then double click the universe section and you can write into it
<DaSkreech> put a space after universe and type multiverse
<DaSkreech> click apply then go back to adept and press fetch updates
<BluesKaj> mray, be sure to include the deb and the dapper universe parts
<diego> i tried installing it before, the terminal says it's installing and everything but it isn't added to the programs list thing
<DaSkreech> mray: then install libxine-extracodecs :-)
<diego> TheGateKeeper, thank you, let me see if i can do it this time
<murchadh_bhaba> diego, ctrl+F2 then type firefox
<TheGateKeeper> diego, not tried it myself, but these wiki things are usually straight forward
<mray> DaSkreech: ok it was already enabled - i could install the paket right away.
<DaSkreech> I know :)
<mray> i can now listen to mp3s - thank you!
<DaSkreech> mray: you said something about your gf's laptop
<DaSkreech>  I was showing you how to install it without the pain you just went through
<mray> i remember she has teh same problem
<diego> TheGateKeeper, i'm just searching for them
<DaSkreech> not hearing mp3?
<mray> yep
<piv> .
<xenol> is it possible to download all files that i need for xgl and onlz install em easily?
<DaSkreech> mray: Well that sequence I just told you is the easy fix
<mray> ok - i'll try it right now.
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
#kubuntu 2006-12-16
<diego> thegatekeeper, how long have you been using ubuntu for?
<hujciwdupe> omg wireless blows in kubuntu, what a worthless crap
<matthew> hujciwdupe, actually, it works quite well for me.
<crimsun_> I know, we should all use whatever OS hujciwdupe wrote!!one
<matthew> I'm using a ralink something or other...kinda sketchy under dapper, but rock-solid under edgy
<hujciwdupe> crimsun_,and what os is that
<matthew> hujciwdupe, crimsun_ is making a point
<hujciwdupe> i dont see the point
<gan|y|med> hi
<matthew> hujciwdupe, crimsun_ is saying "If you're not happy with it, then fix it. But don't complain about it.
<gan|y|med> got a problem with superkaramba
<matthew> basically, do something constructive
<hujciwdupe> yeah, i am , im installing windows right now
<crimsun_> that's brilliant, but I don't think we really care about Windows here.
<gan|y|med> had it installed, worked fine. installed themes (particularly wikipedia search). then superkaramba crashed. since then i can install scripts, just not some (like wikipedia) that were installed before. reinstall and removal didn't work either
<Chousuke> hujciwdupe: Don't blame your incompetence on the OS :)
<gan|y|med> any ideas?
<hujciwdupe> not my fault it doesnt work
<TheGateKeeper> diego, for about a year now, I actually dual boot & most of the time use gentoo
<diego> can't help sorry, i'm struggling on installing firrefox and amsn
<diego> i see, is gentoo better?
<Koshtan> hi yaall
<OkinawaInstructo> i run duel o/s on one computer (windows and Kubuntu) i loaded windows and lost access to linux, how can i fix it so when i turn on the computer i get the choice of which o/s i want?
<matthew> hujciwdupe, but you could either find a card that works automatically under kubuntu, or you can do a little bit of work to get wifi working.
<gan|y|med> use a live cd and grub it
<vge> never mix jelly to butter
<matthew> OkinawaInstructo, you need to reinstall GrUB
<Xubuntian> guys
<Xubuntian> i am surprised
<Xubuntian> look here
<matthew> OkinawaInstructo, give me a sec, I'll get you a link.
<Xubuntian> http://cgi.ebay.it/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130058247670&fromMakeTrack=true
<Xubuntian> sorry :)
<Xubuntian> wrong link
<matthew> lol
<Xubuntian> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE1XQyT_IbA
<Xubuntian> this one
<OkinawaInstructo> Xubuntian: thank you
<TheGateKeeper> crimsun_, DaSkreech  which bright spark emasculated the wiki? There used to be loads of usefull stuff which all seem to have diappeared, can't even find the howto install firefox 2 on dapper
<DaSkreech> Dink: Hiya
<TheGateKeeper> disappeared*
<gan|y|med> hey guys, nothing about superkaramba??
<DaSkreech> TheGateKeeper: Well if it was a bright enough spark I would blame the wicki
<hujciwdupe> matthew, my card is detected fine
<diego> i cant even install flash player :(
<matthew> hujciwdupe, do you have dhcp enabled?
<matthew> OkinawaInstructo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<TheGateKeeper> diego, http://za1012001.googlepages.com/%28k%29ubuntunotes  <-- lots of usefull stuff there
<hujciwdupe> matthew, yup
<diego> thegatekeeper, thank you ill try it
<matthew> hujciwdupe, do you have eth0 enabled? (eth0 is the ethernet link)
<TheGateKeeper> diego, gentoo is basically building linux from scratch, but once you have done it, it's very easy to keep up to date
<hujciwdupe> matthew,disabled
<matthew> hujciwdupe, are you using wlassistant to try to connect to your network?
<diego> so you've got to do it by yourself?
<diego> the whole os thing*
<hujciwdupe> matthew, yup . i already hate that app
<Xubuntian> diego: sei tu?
<Xubuntian> diego: sono taglia
<matthew> hujciwdupe, I know what you mean
<vge> what's the easiest way to make a "back up disket"? that i could run to gain access to disks?
<matthew> hujciwdupe, try using a static IP address.
<matthew> hujciwdupe, what's the IP of your network? Probably something like 192.168.1.*
<eilker> how can i have whole man pages ? not only from console, pdf prefable :)
<hujciwdupe> matthew, i did , the problem is the encryprion key
<TheGateKeeper> diego, yep
<matthew> hujciwdupe, ah...wep or wpa?
<diego> xubuntian, is that italian? :s i do spanish and a little portuguese and a little french
<hujciwdupe> matthew,wep
<TheGateKeeper> diego, have a look at the url in the pm, if you want to talk more we can talk there
<diego> thegatekeeper, i tried downloading to install it but couldn't be bothered to install it yet, i can't talk there
<matthew> hujciwdupe, in network settings, did you tell it that ra0 is a wep-encrypted link? There should be a field to fill in...
<matthew> with the code.
<hujciwdupe> matthew, nope havent seen any setting like that ,
<matthew> hujciwdupe, ok...here we go!
<ubuntu> hi someone plz
<ubuntu> if i want to install kubuntu
<matthew> hujciwdupe, go into network settings and click the administrator button
<ubuntu> do i need /usr partiotion?
<matthew> hujciwdupe, type in the password
<hujciwdupe> matthew,  ive been there many times , there is no option like that
<fnord5> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<matthew> hujciwdupe, at the bottom, you may need to scroll down.
<matthew> hujciwdupe, if you still can't find it, try sudo kcontrol
<fnord5> do i need cron for anything?
<matthew> in a terminal, of course
<hujciwdupe> matthew, i know where the admin is , but no option to choose wep or wpa or whatever
<matthew> hujciwdupe, you need to select ra0 in the list, then click "Configure" down below
<matthew> hujciwdupe, actually "Configure Interface" button
<hujciwdupe> matthew, when i click that it only lets me put in the network name and the key, and the ip configs
<matthew> ok, h/o
<fnord5> is ok to disable cron or rsync?
<matthew> hujciwdupe, ok...I'm not on a box w/ wireless right now...so...ok, try going into wlassistant and right-clicking the network name and "forget settings"
<hujciwdupe> matthew, and
<digitalfreedom> any one here good with nessus?
<ninHer> hi all
<matthew> hujciwdupe, try letting me know when you have done what I asked...it speeds up the process. I'm not trying to be rude, honest.
<matthew> hujciwdupe, then click on the network name and select automatic, then it should ask for a network key...
<hujciwdupe> matthew,just tell me the whole thing , i have to go down to the besement , thats where that pc is
<matthew> hujciwdupe, ok...I think that's it. Sorry for the misunderstanding.
<hujciwdupe> matthew, ok , what do i do after clearing the settings?
<matthew> hujciwdupe, then click on the network name and select automatic, then it should ask for a network key...
<hujciwdupe> matthew, ok , which format is the network key supose to be in?
<eilker> !lightscribe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightscribe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<matthew> hujciwdupe, if your passcode is just a word or something, then its ascii
<blue> hi guys, im trying to share the internet connection on my ubuntu box to another pc. the other pc can obtain an ip address from my ubuntu box, the other pc cannot browse the web
<hujciwdupe> matthew, yeh i tried all that many times , but im gonna go do it again , where do i specify to use wep , can it even use wpa?
<fnord5> what the command lineterm to display all running processes?
<fnord5> also ktorrent keeps crashing every tim i start it,any help???
<ibert> in which packet can I find "mail" for the command line?
<bgsteffens> i bought a brand new drive, put it into my main kubuntu machine, formatted and created an ext3 partition, copied over a couple hundred gb of data, then moved it to my server (xubuntu) and xubuntu sees the partition filesystem as 'unknown'
<bgsteffens> any ideas?
<fnord5> come on i know someone here know the answere to at least one of my questions!!
<hujciwdupe> fnord5, u can use the ksystemguard to view processes
<hujciwdupe> fnord5, or ksysguard or something like that
<JohnFlux> fnord5: press ctrl+esc
<JohnFlux> fnord5: on the command line you can use  top or ps
<BluesKaj> ktorrent has a new version that is stable
<BluesKaj> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<bgsteffens> nobody has any ideas what could be wrong with my drive?
<JohnFlux> hujciwdupe: search for my masquerading made simple howto on google
<JohnFlux> hujciwdupe:  first hit ;-)
<matthew> hujciwdupe, ok, I'm back. Sorry I was away...I'm at work. ok, how did that work? were you able to connect using the passcode? Remember, plain text is ascii, and stuff like "0cFF87DE" is Hex.
<hujciwdupe> matthew, i havent tried yet , im gonna go do it right now,  i dont see the option to choose wep or wpa ,
<hujciwdupe> matthew, other problem is that the wireass app wont show any netwoks untill i specify the name of the network , even tho its broadcasted
<BluesKaj> don't choose wep, wpa is much more secure
<matthew> hujciwdupe, try clicking "Refresh"...
<eilker> could anyone paste pls from his fstab // /dev/fd0> /media/fd0  users,noauto,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0  // i have this sth wrong with it, dapper drake here
<eilker> i have problem with fd0
<eilker> kate /etc/fstab
<xherr4> hello
<eilker> hi
<BluesKaj> sudo kate /etc/fstab
<eilker> blueskaj: kdesu kate /etc/fstab will be better
<BluesKaj> yup
<eilker> blueskaj: anyway could you tell me that line from your fstab pls
<eilker> the line with fd0
<BluesKaj> hang on
<wimpies> hi all, any openoffice 2.1 packages for edgy >
* ArrAKeeN s'enfuit
<matthew> hujciwdupe, try clicking "Refresh" within the wlassistant program.
<BluesKaj> eilker, no line with fd0
<eilker> blueskaj: so u dont have floopy ?
<hujciwdupe> matthew, yeah , im fuckin pissed, this thing doesnt even want to list my network anymore , not to mention other networks that are around my house
<BluesKaj> nope
<eilker> blueskaj: i see ,thanx..
<digitalfreedom> nessus anyone?
<eilker> digitalfreedom:  i had it
<digitalfreedom> i need some hlp
<eilker> let me try if i can
<BluesKaj> was an oversight when i ordered my pc ...I have 2 floppy drives sitting here on the shelf but I haven't bothered installing
<digitalfreedom> ok when im not getting a faild login to nessud im an ssl error
<matthew> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<matthew> hujciwdupe, ok, why don't you go ahead and type in the name of the wireless network in the configuration portion.
<hujciwdupe> matthew, i did, now it doesnt show it either,  it shows it whenever it wants to
<crimson> can anyone talk me through a couple small things?
<hujciwdupe> matthew, i know the signal quality is good , so thats not the problem
<matthew> hujciwdupe, hmm, in the network settings -> configure interface, is the box for "Activate on startup" checked?
<Alter-Ego> crimson, don't ask, just ask
<matthew> !anyone | crimson
<ubotu> crimson: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hujciwdupe> matthew,yes
<matthew> hujciwdupe, hmmm, I'm all out of ideas. Try kubuntuforums.net
<hujciwdupe> matthew, olrighty , thank you
<crimson> i'm attempting to install a plugin and i'm having a hard time understanding the way the cd command is used.
<crimson> and also how to find and convey the location of the package's source code through the cd command
<Alter-Ego> change directory ?
<crimson> yeah
<Alter-Ego> cd /
<Alter-Ego> cd ~
<Alter-Ego> cd /home/crimson
<Alter-Ego> pwd - present working directory
<Alter-Ego> ls - listing of directory contents
<crimson> it says that no directory exists when i do the syntax to the package folder
<Alter-Ego> r u in konsole ?
<Alter-Ego> i assume
<crimson> yeah
<digitalfreedom> go to the place where you want to install the pkg then run it
<Alter-Ego> where is it supposed to be ?
<matthew> hujciwdupe, no prob
<crimson> i don't know where i want it installed
<crimson> wherever is default
<crimson> i just want it installed
<Alter-Ego> r u using adept ?
<digitalfreedom> whats the pkg?
<crimson> yeah
<Alter-Ego> or is the package in adept
<crimson> its the xine plugin
<crimson> it isn't an adept package
<digitalfreedom> oh well just let adept do the work
<digitalfreedom> oh
<Alter-Ego> yes
<digitalfreedom> but yo ucan find the xine pkg on adept
<Alter-Ego> what plugin in xine is it ?
<crimson> its the d5d
<crimson> video support
<binary2k2> crimson: what was the file you downloaded?
<crimson> its xine-d5d-0.2.7.
<crimson> its was compressed, now it is a folder by that name
<Alter-Ego> ah, i understand now
<binary2k2> crimson: did it have .tar.gz as the extention?
<crimson> yeah
<binary2k2> crimson: have you unpacked it yet?
<digitalfreedom> ./configure time
<Alter-Ego> i suspect that now that it is in a folder your wanting to move it to the xine plugin folder ?
<crimson> yeah
* DaSkreech hugs his KDE
<DaSkreech> I like kaffiene now :)
<binary2k2> crimson: if you type ls "xine-d5d-0.2.7" do you see a listing?
<crimson> type it in konsole?
<binary2k2> yeah
<digitalfreedom> yes konsole is kin crimson
<digitalfreedom> king*
<crimson> it just says command not found
<crimson> whoops
<crimson> typo
<binary2k2> the command is: ls xine-d5d-0.2.7
<crimson> no such file or dir
<binary2k2> ok
<digitalfreedom> try whereis xine
<binary2k2> type: ls xine-<TAB>
<binary2k2> where <TAB>
<binary2k2> is the actual tab key
<crimson> just makes a beep noise
<binary2k2> try pressing it twice in quick succession
<crimson> whereis xine worked
<Alter-Ego>  /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.2
<digitalfreedom> bravo now just unpack/compile yer plugin there
<digitalfreedom> or mv the folder
<crimson> whats the syntax for unpacking it there?
<binary2k2> cd to /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.2
<binary2k2> then run: sudo tar xzf ~/xine-d5d-0.2.7.tar.gz
<crimson> it says no such file or directory
<binary2k2> if the file is saved in your home dir
<crimson> gotcha
<digitalfreedom> or to save typing all that add an * after xine
<digitalfreedom> its a wild card char
<digitalfreedom> very handy
<digitalfreedom> for saving keystrokes
<crimson> going to far
<crimson> i still cant cd to the dir
<Alter-Ego> <tabing> works as well
<crimson> it says it doesnt exist
<Alter-Ego> mv .hidden .hidden.old
<binary2k2> crimson: is it a .tar.gz or some other type? eg .tgz
<crimson> tar.gz
<digitalfreedom> do i have to install fork? like i had to to do finger and whois?
<crimson> er, i mean .tgz
<binary2k2> then replace tar.gz with tgz in the tar command
<crimson> i haven't used a tar command
<Alter-Ego> crimson, can you cd to that directory ?
<crimson> no
<binary2k2> that's how you extract the archive
<digitalfreedom> gunzip is handy as well
<Alter-Ego> can you cd past your home directory ?
<digitalfreedom> i cant fork nothing
<digitalfreedom> :(
<Alter-Ego> for example, cd ~ and then cd ../
<crimson> okay
<Alter-Ego> can you get to the root directory ?
<crimson> ?
<Alter-Ego> so when you do an ls, you see /bin, /boot, etc.
<Alter-Ego> if you do a pwd, where does it show you at ?
<crimson> home
<binary2k2> crimson: what do you get if you run: ls -ld /usr/lib/xine/plugins/1.1.2
<crimson> no file or directory
<Alter-Ego> binary2k2 i think his problem is the .hidden file in edgy that is hiding the directory structure
<binary2k2> Alter-Ego: it doesn't effect terminals tho
<binary2k2> crimson: what's the out put of: ls /usr/lib/xine/plugins/
<Alter-Ego> oh
<crimson> nothing
<binary2k2> Alter-Ego: I haven't bothered to change the /.hidden yet, and I can still see everything in / with ls, just not with konq
<Alter-Ego> oh
<binary2k2> crimson: you may have to make the directory first then
<crimson> just make it with that exact name, and then move the .tgz file there, and extract it?
<binary2k2> yeah
<binary2k2> cd /usr/lib/xine/plugins/
<goodthing> can anyone try and help me with adding a hard disk? I have tried to documentate my previous steps here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37268/
<binary2k2> sudo mkdir 1.1.2
<crimson> thanks for the help
<binary2k2> :)
<crimson> ill check in later when i do it
<crimson> gotta go for now
<binary2k2> lucky I can't sleep ay :p
<bgsteffens> question - when cfdisk shows an FS Type of 'Linux' instead of 'Linux ext3' - what do i put as the type when mounting it?
<binary2k2> bgsteffens: what did you format it as?
<bgsteffens> i thought ext3 but it won't mount as that
<DaSkreech> Anyone uses xpenguins?
<binary2k2> have you tried just: "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt" and see if it will work that way? (replace hda1 with the real partition tho)
<goodthing> DaSkreech:  never heard of it
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, what are xpenguins?
<DaSkreech> check adept
<goodthing> anyone reading my stupid story?
<binary2k2> Description: little penguins walk on your windows
<DaSkreech> I installed it about three weeks ago still can't get it to work
<BluesKaj> awwc c'mon you can tell us
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<bgsteffens> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<DaSkreech> goodthing: What story?
<goodthing> the url http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37268/
<BluesKaj> !xpenguins
<ubotu> xpenguins: little penguins walk on your windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2-4 (edgy), package size 218 kB, installed size 1316 kB
<goodthing> about my hard disk adventure
<bgsteffens> neither ext2 nor ext3 works, they return 'wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock, missing codepage, or other error'
<binary2k2> bgsteffens: how did you format it?
<bgsteffens> well i used cfdisk to create the partition
<DaSkreech> goodthing: TIA?
<bgsteffens> i couldn't find ext3 so i just did linux
<bgsteffens> but it mounted on the computer i was doing it on
<matthew> bgsteffens, if you don't care about the data, try sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/device_name
<bgsteffens> it's 200+ gb of all my data >_<
<matthew> oh.
<matthew> lol
<bgsteffens> lol that's why i haven't just done that ;P
<matthew> bgsteffens, oh, ok
<BluesKaj> bgsteffens, I recommend GParted Live CD for setting up resizing , moving partitions for Linx and Windows
<BluesKaj> linux of course
<DaSkreech> goodthing: *poke*
<bgsteffens> ok
<bgsteffens> so no ideas on how to check a filesystem type as it relates to mount command?
<matthew> bgsteffens, I'm not sure this would work, but try fsck
<matthew> sudo, of course
<matthew> sudo fsck /dev/device name
<bgsteffens> won't mess up data?
<matthew> only if it's mounted
<binary2k2> bgsteffens: umm, if you do something like "dd if=/dev/hda1 of=testfile bs=1024 count=4" then "file testfile" you may get a hint to the filesystem
<binary2k2> I did that for my hda1 and got: testfile: Linux rev 1.0 ext3 filesystem data
<matthew> fsck might output what type of fs it is.
<bgsteffens> administrator@server:/media/longterm$ sudo fsck /dev/hda1
<bgsteffens> fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<bgsteffens> e2fsck 1.39 (29-May-2006)
<bgsteffens> Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...
<bgsteffens> fsck.ext3: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda1
<bgsteffens> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<bgsteffens> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<bgsteffens> filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock
<bgsteffens> is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:
<bgsteffens>     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<bgsteffens> sorry >_< lol
<DaSkreech> So no one has gotten xpenguins to work?
<DaSkreech> Man so much stuff needs updating in the repos :(
<matthew> bgsteffens, ok, have you tried binary2k2's solution?
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: hmm?
<goodthing> DaSkreech: sorry, i was out for toilet and tea. TIA= thanks in advance
<bgsteffens> file testfile returns: 'testfile: data'
<DaSkreech> HA ha
<esaym> anyone good with xorg and ati
<esaym> ?
<esaym> i have a res in the xorg.conf that i cant use but i could use in windows
<esaym> 1400x1050 @76
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: to run xpenguins, you need to configure the desktop and allow programs to access the background
<esaym> right now no matter what i do i cant get anything higher then 1280x1024
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: How?
<esaym> has anyone seen this problem before? i cant find any info
<esaym> 9700 pro btw
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: right click on the desktop, configure desktop
<BluesKaj> esaym, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head
<LjL> esaym: you might have sync rates in your xorg.conf that are too low, and xorg refuses to use that resolution
<LjL> esaym: if you have your monitor's specs (should be in the user manual), you can put them into xorg conf
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: Behaviour tab
<esaym> fglrx is installed
<esaym> i have the h and v specs in the xorg.comfig
<JohnFlux> DaSkreech: then allow programs access to background or something
<LjL> esaym: otherwise what i'd advice is a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and when it asks you to choose refresh rates, select the "intermediate" (or whatever it's called - but not the "basic" or "advanced") setting, and tell it 1400x1050 @ some Hz that you know your monitor can take
<kamui_> i've been having a problem with my usb, it seems that devices plugged in are running at 1.1 speeds.   Is there a way to check what driver my usb host hardware is being controlled by?  I think if memory serves me it should be ehci for usb 2.0
<BluesKaj> esaym, the open source driver might accomodate yer high expectations for resolution
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: Right. And that doesn't work But at least I have path now
<esaym> let me try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again
<esaym> brb
<goodthing> damn, i might have spend 400 euro for a hard disk and a hard disk silencer for nothing. iSuck (tm)
<DaSkreech> goodthing: It comes up in the BIOS right?
<goodthing> yeah, prefectly
<goodthing> *perfectly
<goodthing> looking at the live-cd the /dev/sd* locations just get switched somehow
<goodthing> i suspect that grub is working with wrong paths by that, but my knowledge stops there
<DaSkreech> Live CD works fine?
<DaSkreech> goodthing: Well edgy does have upstart
<goodthing> uhm, yeah live-cd boots although the /dev/sd* paths are weird
<goodthing> somehow SATA1 and SATA3 get switched every time
<goodthing> in live that is ok i guess, but from the disk it is a problem
<binary2k2> the sd* devices are made in order of detection, so i think it depends on a mixture of the kernel and udev
<DaSkreech> goodthing: Which grub is it booting from?
<goodthing> DaSkreech: i have no idea, the grub from edgy i guess. Should i look?
<goodthing> already looking...
<BluesKaj> anyone running a network with windows pcs at home or at work ? ...I'm trying to make wife's windows pc work with samba on this kubuntu box, but her pc keeps asking for user and pw ...it doesn't accept the one I've stored in her pc's hostfile
<goodthing> DaSkreech: 0.97-11ubuntu14
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: what is the security part set as in smb.conf ?
<binary2k2> I have a working network with an XP box at home
<DaSkreech> goodthing: What happens if you remove all the drive s but the new one?
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, my smb.conf is blank !
<goodthing> DaSkreech: then all goes without a single problem, even if i add one the two other disk it does smooth
<goodthing> *goes
<goodthing> third disk= problem somehow
<DaSkreech> third disk == ?
<DaSkreech> original boot drive?
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: have you tried using the setup in system settings?
<goodthing> nope, i put edgy (which works) on SATA1, this works. Then i put one of the two older disks at SATA2 and this still goes without a problem
<goodthing> the problem starts when i put a third SATA disk in system
<DaSkreech> Anyone of them?
<goodthing> yep
<goodthing> which one does not matter
<DaSkreech> Ah Maybe a MB problem then?
<binary2k2> do you have to set the jumpers on SATA disks?
<goodthing> that would be insane, this motherbord is like two years old
<BluesKaj> yes binary2k2 , I have, but the terms are difficult to understand
<DaSkreech> Yeah Sata isn't the most bug free technology in the world
<DaSkreech> sataI or sataII ?
<goodthing> binary2k2: nope, comes jumpersless, the new 750 disk has a jumper for SATA2 300gbit/s and SATA2 150gbit/s mode though. (does not make a diference)
<goodthing> 2
<DaSkreech> binary2k2: No Sata has one device perchannel
<binary2k2> just askin :p
<DaSkreech> binary2k2: Just informing
* binary2k2 is informed :p
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, what's the best settings to use in the share settings ..simple sharing or advanced ?
<DaSkreech> What sata chipset?
<goodthing> the hard part: the motherbord maker (asus) has stopped updating his BIOS almost a year ago
<goodthing> one year support i got(!) where the MB was just out
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: that's just alowind users at setup shares, not access them, simple lets any user share anything in it home, advanced sets permission to share per user (I use simple)
<goodthing> i think one year yes
<DaSkreech> Sounds about right
<BluesKaj> ok cool binary2k2..I'll do that
<goodthing> right? well, not if i still comes with bugs not
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: this is what my smb.conf is like with an example share in it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37274/
<goodthing> at least, it looks like it for now
<goodthing> hmm, or not, the live-cd just work....\
<DaSkreech> goodthing: Didn't say the MB had faults
<DaSkreech>  SATA itself is an incomplete technology
<goodthing> so "they" release an incomplete product on the public :s
<binary2k2> microsoft do it all the time :p
<DaSkreech> goodthing: It's mostly good
<goodthing> they all do it i guess
<goodthing> but when it hurts you it's no fun
<DaSkreech> It's stuff like having 4 controllers or sharing channels sends it crazy
<binary2k2> the linux kernel itself is incomplete
<binary2k2> work in progress
<DaSkreech> Which was to be taken care of in SATA II but they spent a lot of time on timing stuff and less on organization
<DaSkreech>  SATA II *should* be much better
<goodthing> well, i have waited for sataII to buy this board and disks back then
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, why would my smb.conf file be blank ...I don't get it :P
<goodthing> sometimes i ask myself why i would my own systems....
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: I don't know, I set mine up over a year ago, don't remember if it was empty, I just drag it from distro to distro
<BluesKaj> is it cuz I'm also using komba2 to link my network ?
<binary2k2> maybe, it could have killed your smb.conf, but I don't use it so I can't say
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: SWAT (Samba Wab Administration Tool) is I think waht I used to set mine up
<binary2k2> bit like webmin
<BluesKaj> ok thx ...wifes asleep already due to her early shifts ,, pc is in her bedroom ... we're an old married (40yrs together) couple
<DaSkreech> For somereason I read pregnant in that sentence
<goodthing> hehe
<BluesKaj> she's retiring in may... I'll put linux on her new pc
<binary2k2> ftp can be so much easier :p
<BluesKaj> SWAT ...here we go
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: You got it working?
<JohnFlux> hmm what?
<kpenrose> has anyone installed xemacs on 6.10 and gotten it to work?
<BluesKaj> binary2k2, I really don't need to have access to this box from her pc ..but i want to have all options available :)
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux: xpenguins
<JohnFlux> oh i didn't play with it
<DaSkreech> :-(
<goodthing> DaSkreech: what do you think, should i file a bug report for this?
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: I know what you mean, I hardly ever need to access the this box from the windows one, but there's bound to be that one time I will :p
<DaSkreech> goodthing: Again I think that it's a SATA thing but what can we use to eliminate that?
<BluesKaj> I can do it from the windows partition if need be
<DaSkreech> binary2k2: putty?
<binary2k2> DaSkreech: yeah, I use that mostly
<goodthing> DaSkreech: not much i guess, i think could have tried installing windowsxp..., but then it would not detect the other two disks because of the file systems...
<binary2k2> DaSkreech: but sometimes it's easier to "mount the network drive" on windows
<jorge_> hola necesito ayuda dee ubuntu
<goodthing> but maybe it would at least view the disks, hmm, would that say anything?
<crimsun_> jorge_: #kubuntu-es
<jorge_> ok gracias
<crimsun_> de nada
<DaSkreech> how many sata connectors are there?
<goodthing> DaSkreech: four for single use, four for raid
<goodthing> and two IDE
<DaSkreech> Wht happens if you put on on the raid?
<goodthing> destroy my data i guess
<goodthing> afaik raid needs to be used from the start of making "partitions"
<DaSkreech> You can't JBOD it?
<goodthing> i have no idea what that is, i've only heard of it
<carlos> hello, i am running kubuntu 5.10. I'd like to update it to 6.10... what's the update process?
<[Relic] > Anyone install firefox 2.0?
<binary2k2> carlos: upgrade to 6.06 then to 6.10
<carlos> and what i have to do?
<carlos> and can't it be one shot? I mean from 5.10 to 6.10 is just 12 months :P
<binary2k2> carlos: no, you really can't jump like that without messing things up
<binary2k2> carlos: follow the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades then at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> use that one for upgrading from Dapper to Edgy ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<[Relic] > !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<carlos> Aw. I am goign to need to download like 1gb
<binary2k2> yeah :p
<binary2k2> but it's the only safe way
<carlos> why couldn't i choose a rolling release distro
<binary2k2> and i use safe quite loosely :p
<binary2k2> because kubuntu has support cycles
<carlos> Well I don't need upgrading so badly. I am happy where I am. Is good to have 3.4 KDE and 1.0.7 firefox.
<binary2k2> as dose ubutnu
<binary2k2> I like KDE 3.5.5 and firefox 2.0
<binary2k2> but I'll soon got o feisty and see what thats got
<carlos> pure markettng :P
<binary2k2> nope, BUG FIXES :D
<binary2k2> lots and lots of bug fises
<binary2k2> *fixes
<carlos> I have kubuntu on my laptop and arch on my desktop. I like arch and its package management system (very fast and easy to update after real long periods of time). But I like kubuntu for its easyness. XD
<goodthing> hmm, and raid was a problem with the firmware version of one of my maxtor disks. Of course that firmware needs to be updates from inside windows.
<DaSkreech> goodthing: Just A bunch of disks
<goodthing> yeah i know, already looked it up
<mankeletor> hi all
<DaSkreech> goodthing: Essentially the same thign as disabling RAID
<carlos> well
<carlos> thanks for the help
<carlos> Gotta run.
<binary2k2> cya
<carlos> tata binary2k2
<mankeletor> how can I do for install yakuake in kubuntu? (sorry for the stupid question, im new with this distro)
<goodthing> i could use raid ir jbod for the two maxtors, there are almost the same disks, only the age is a little different. But i yet do not trust my new disk to carry all my data
<binary2k2> mankeletor: either use adept or "sudo apt-get install yakuake"
<DaSkreech> Of course
<DaSkreech> real men use Windows
<goodthing> !
<goodthing> are you sick?
<DaSkreech> no Maxtor is
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Do you have universe enabled?
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: universe enabled?
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: New to Kubuntu or new to LInux?
<binary2k2> mankeletor: have you used debian before?
<goodthing> i agree
<mankeletor> never
<mankeletor> i used slackware
<binary2k2> ahh
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Ah
<DaSkreech> real men use slackware
<binary2k2> from the top then
* DaSkreech ducks goodthing's flying sata drive
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: lol
<DaSkreech> mankeletor:
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: I have compiled a lot of packages for slack
<DaSkreech> Debian breaks the packages into catefories
<DaSkreech> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> You can read more there
<DaSkreech> but in short yakuake is not maintained by Ubuntu so it's in the universe packages
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: It's called series in slackware
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: I take it you have no preference between cli or GUI?
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Hmm I'll note that
<binary2k2> on slack, he must be a cli veteran :p
<mankeletor> xD
<DaSkreech> binary2k2: doesn't mean he prefers it :)
<binary2k2> why wouldn't you tho, gotta love hat console :D
<binary2k2> s/hat/that/
<DaSkreech> They need a gui SED :)
<binary2k2> search and replace
<binary2k2> uses regxp too
<DaSkreech> blast
<DaSkreech> does KDE do everything right!?!?!?
<binary2k2> YES!!
<binary2k2> :p
<DaSkreech> No DaSkreech of kourse they dont
<DaSkreech> goodthing: if you can do JBOD in RAID they don't need to be the same
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: gui is nice :)
<DaSkreech> ok press Alt+Space
<DaSkreech> type adept
<DaSkreech> press enter
<binary2k2> of you have katapult
<binary2k2> alt-f2 to get a run dialog
<DaSkreech> s/of/oof :)
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: Do I need to add more repositories to Adept?
<binary2k2> yes, I was about to do that :p
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: yes I was going to walk you through it
<binary2k2> shame konversation doesn't have sed tho :p
<DaSkreech> ubotu should
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about should - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mankeletor> Adept is a GUI for apt-get?
<DaSkreech> I think apt does
<DaSkreech> Shut bot bot!
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Yup
<DaSkreech> what's the opposite of botsnack?
<binary2k2> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<binary2k2> !botslap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botslap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> don't feed the thing!
<binary2k2> aww :p
<binary2k2> maybe I'll send a new feature request for a botslap
<DaSkreech> Please do
<DaSkreech>  and make it karmaed
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: You can let me know when it's open :)
<binary2k2> nano is much easier to add sources with
<binary2k2> have i mentioned that i hate adept?
<DaSkreech> yeah but he asked for GUI :)
<binary2k2> synaptic :p
<DaSkreech> what's the adept hate for?
<tony__> hello. how can i creat a CD image ( recovery  ) of my new linux installation ?
<binary2k2> but you need to install it with adept :p
* DaSkreech blinks
<binary2k2> DaSkreech: I just dislike the GUI and it's not as powerful as synaptic IMO
* DaSkreech introduces binary2k2 to apt-get
<DaSkreech> Hmm I always get lost in Synaptic
<DaSkreech> Not more powerful how?
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: Im on it, Im seeing the repository manager
<tony__> hello. how can i creat a CD image ( recovery  ) of my new linux installation ?
<binary2k2> with synaptic you can hold packages, force versions, download changelogs and other stuff too
<DaSkreech> right go down to the line that has edgy (I assume this is edgy) and universe
<DaSkreech> Not edgy-backports
<DaSkreech> binary2k2: touche that's my exact wishlist for adept
<DaSkreech> tony__: I'm not sure what you are asking
<binary2k2> and you can install java with it too :p
<DaSkreech> you cn do that with adept
<DaSkreech> it has two recommended packages that don't get installed. install them and you can install java and flash
<binary2k2> it has (or had) problams letting you accept the license
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: Yes I guess, It says ergy, ergy-update, and ergy-security
<tony__> i installed linux , so , i need to creat recovery CD, so something happend , all i have to is to insert the cd and install linux will all the extar that i have installed
<DaSkreech> edgy :)
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Ok the one that says "*edgy universe" should be disabled
<DaSkreech> hi Hobbsee
<binary2k2> !backup | tony__
<ubotu> tony__: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Klick on enable then double click the word universe
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: btw do you use MP3s or you never touch the nasty things?
<Hobbsee> hey DaSkreech
<mankeletor> lol I use mp3's and ogg's
<binary2k2> amarok installs mp3 support now, I think, i only use ogg :D
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Right as I was saying double click the word universe and you should be able to edit it
<httpdss> im having some font issue problem ... and not OOo related :D ... the thing is i have kde configured for DejaVu Sans .. size 11 ... my actual dpi is of 75 ... the thing is that when kde starts, the kicker font size is like 13 or 14 ... i do "killall kicker" and "kicker &" and up goes my really nice kicker with font size 11 ... someone can explain whats happening here ? where is kicker initialized ?
<DaSkreech> add in a space after the word universe and type in multiverse
<DaSkreech> once you do all that click apply and close it out. Back at the farm... I mean back in adept press fetch updates
<TehKewl1> err... why doesnt dapper have GTK 2.10 yet?
<TehKewl1> I thought it was long term support
<DaSkreech> binary2k2: I'm on my way to only using ogg but untill people start shipping ogg hardware players mp3 is going to be around for a bit
<tony__> ok , backup is good, but problme with back up is that , i have to install linux first and then restor my back up right ???
<DaSkreech> tony__: First thing is that you should have a seperate home partition
<tony__> what happens if i format my harddrive , can i use the back up to start all installation as soon as i boot the system
<binary2k2> DaSkreech: my apple iPod nano, plays ogg :D
<DaSkreech> that will save a load of heartache unless you like messing with your system a lot
<DaSkreech> binary2k2: With ipod linux installed
<tony__> there is only single user on this pc, so im not adding extra home partition
<binary2k2> DaSkreech: I do have that installed, but it's not a good media player, I use RockBox
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: After that just type in yakuake in the search box
<DaSkreech> Link?
<tony__> i need someting like GHOST dose for Window . creates the IMAGE of your hardrive and burns that on CD
<vanique> Hi
<binary2k2> DaSkreech: http://www.rockbox.org/
<DaSkreech> How much compression does it use?
<binary2k2> what ogg?
<DaSkreech> !grue
<ubotu> The grue is a sinister, lurking presence in the dark places of the earth. Its favorite diet is adventurers, but its insatiable appetite is tempered by its fear of light. No grue has ever been seen by the light of day, and few have survived its fearsome jaws to tell the tale. Also http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grue_(monster)
<DaSkreech> no GHOST
<DaSkreech> binary2k2: ogg has no compression
<binary2k2> but it is better quality IMO
<DaSkreech> I think you mean vorbis :)
<binary2k2> damn you and your pedanticness :p
<DaSkreech> Haha :)
<DaSkreech> !shut up!
<ubotu> :x
<DaSkreech> Guess I'll have to live with that
<binary2k2> no, I mean vorbis in an ogg container :p
<DaSkreech> What would botslap elicit?
<binary2k2> the bot will be upset with you, and will stop talking to you
<DaSkreech> :-)
<hujciwdupe> i want to capture some old tapes into flacs or waves and clean them up a little , what would be the best app to do this
<hujciwdupe> ?
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: *universe is disabled now
<BluesKaj> hujciwdupe, audacity might do it
<mankeletor> binary2k2: I noticed that ogg have better audio quality than mp3
<BluesKaj> wav and flac are best ..lossless
<binary2k2> mankeletor: yeah, I can't notice the difference between a 64kbps ogg (vorbis) and a 128kbps mp3 :p
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Umm You should enable it
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: Ok, enabled now
<DaSkreech> hujciwdupe: It's going to be a pain but you can google it pretty easily
<DaSkreech> Not so much the capturing you can do that a whole bunch of ways but cleaning them is going to be painful
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: did you add multiverse?
<DaSkreech> lnxkde: Hi
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: nope
<DaSkreech> ok double click the word universe
<DaSkreech> you should be able to edit it
<DaSkreech> put a space after the word and type in multiverse
<mankeletor> done
<DaSkreech> then click apply
<hujciwdupe> ok , ty .,.,  i know goldwave is really good for that , buti think it only runs on windows
<DaSkreech> close and click fetch updates
<mankeletor> So i should change multiverse by universe?
<DaSkreech> hujciwdupe: Audacity should have you covered
<mankeletor> I mean, universe by multiverse
<mankeletor> :P
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: don't change universe to multiverse. add it beside it
<DaSkreech> so it looks like "universe multiverse"
<DaSkreech> then click apply
<Jucato> (now DaSkreech probably realizes how difficult it is to explain how to add "multiverse" in Adept...)
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: done
<DaSkreech> click apply
<hujciwdupe> will try audacity
<ubuntu_> I am trying to restore Grub, how do I know what my boot partition number is_
<DaSkreech> Jucato: it's normally pretty easy to pick up. I'm doing half explanations soit's probably my fault
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Maybe you can help goodthing.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: no. you're doing fine. based on (my and others) experience, it's always difficult explaining how to add multiverse
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: after clicking apply when you get back to adept click fetch updates
<mankeletor> done
<hujciwdupe> was anyone unable to connect to wireless network even tho everything was setup right with 6.10?
<_goofy_> how do i mount a drive so i have read/write abilitys for owner, groupe, and "other"
<Jucato> DaSkreech: the success rate of people successfully adding multiverse, using the guide from the Wikis, is less than 50%, imho
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: after the update type in yakuake in the search box
<phobiac> ubuntu_: Tricky question. Do you have Qtparted or Gparted installed?
<ubuntu_> phobiac: I am runninng Live CD right now so I the installer can tell me
<ubuntu_> but I dont know how to translate hdc5 for grub for eg
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: After, request install, Aply the changes... done.
<Jucato> ubuntu_: hdc5 will be hd2,4 afaik
<Jucato> GRUB starts from 0, the usual hd** starts from 1
<Jucato> a, b, c, d = 0, 1, 2, 3; hdc = hd2
<phobiac> ubuntu_: If you have access to your Fstab it should be able to tell you which partition is which.
<ubuntu_> grub> root (hd2,4)
<ubuntu_> Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<Jucato> are you sure it's on hdc5?
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Umm sure... When I reach that section I'll tell you :)
<ubuntu_> thats the / partition of my Kubuntu installation
<DaSkreech> You may also want to look at libxine-extracodecs
<ubuntu_> but Ive installed Win XP for tests and it removed grub obviously
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: thank you very much :)
<Jucato> hm...
<Jucato> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jucato> try following that guide...
<phobiac> I think the windows recovery guide gives you instructions on how to restore grub with the Live CD too.
<Jucato> oh, btw, if you type in the grub prompt "find /boot/grub/stage1", it will output which partitions contain the /boot directory
<ubuntu_> yes, i was following this, Using the Desktop/LiveCD and Overwriting the Windows bootloader
<ubuntu_> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<ubuntu_> Error 15: File not found
<ubuntu_> I dont know whats the problem
<Jucato> hm... that looks bad...
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: can i use apt-get too?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Oh I love kaffiene btw :)
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Yup
<DaSkreech> man apt-get and go crazy
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I loved kaffeine
<DaSkreech> Jucato: ed?
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> I'm looking towards KPlayer right now... because of some issues I'm having with Kaffeine
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: If you wanna go crazy you should try to compile KDE yourself
<mankeletor> lol
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: that's krazy FYI
<DaSkreech> What issues?
<DaSkreech> I just discoverd if you jump desktop when a video is playing and it's up it pauses the video till you come back
<Jucato> DaSkreech: some .mkv videos do not play properly (maybe a Xine thing), a slightly bad (just imho) UI, and inconsistent (from the rest of KDE) mouse wheel behavior
<Jucato> small things... but they annoy me :P
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: http://www.kwort.org/staticpages/index.php?page=20060903213413709 <-- See who is the KDE maintainer of that distro
<Jucato> second on the list...
<hujciwdupe> is i586 same as x84 same as 32bit ?
<mankeletor> yup
<mankeletor> hujciwdupe: nope
<ant_> x86
<BluesKaj> does hotmail still publish the senders IP addy in the header ?
<mankeletor> i586 means pentium I and above
<ant_> it means the processor your using is a p2
<ant_> well pre p3
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Kaffiene is pretty inconsistent. what mouse whell behaviour?
<mankeletor> i686 p2 and above
<hujciwdupe> ahhh
<luca> hi everyone
<mankeletor> hi luca
<luca> can someone helpme restoring OpenGL on my pc?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: in almost all KDE apps (specially KDE multimedia apps), scrolling the mouse wheel up moves the sliders forward (to the right/up), and scrolling it down moves the sliders backward (to the left/down). It's the reverse in Kaffeine
<hujciwdupe> does wireless networking on linux work with anything besides WEP?
<luca> hi mankeletor
<luca> hujciwdupe try wifi-radar
<luca> I believe it has wpa support
<morgWork> gah, anyone else having wireless issues with a freshly installed 6.10 on an IBM T42 Thinkpad? I'm checking the forums but not seeing much
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Ha ha :-) never noticed it before. I suppose that's a easy patch
<Jucato> easy for who? :P
<DaSkreech> anyone who is annoyed enough by it to look
<hujciwdupe> luca,ty will try
<Jucato> it's been like that since I remember (breezy). either the devs don't know about it, or they don't want to change it
* DaSkreech goes to try get wget to download a folder without specifying the files inside
<Jucato> in either case, it doesn't solve my other problem (.mkv)
<DaSkreech> Jucato: filed bugs on any of this?
<Jucato> hehe anyway... gtg :P
<DaSkreech> seeya!
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nope... not really interested in filing one yet... maybe one of these days :P
<luca> hujciwdupe np :)
<hujciwdupe> morgWork,, whats your problem with wireless, im having wireless problems too
<morgWork> hujciwdupe: it's unable to set channels with ipwconfig for starters
<morgWork> wlassistant doesn't like it, kwlan doesn't either
<morgWork> wpa_supplicant is a no go as well
<morgWork> it can see networks via iwlist eth1 scanning, but can't really do much with it
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Can't wget download real files? not just HTML files?
<binary2k2> DaSkreech: yes
<morgWork> DaSkreech: wget can download pretty much anything
<luca> anyone willing to help me with opengl?
<DaSkreech> then why the back side won't it listen to me?
<hujciwdupe> morgWork, i can see my network but no matte what i do , it will not connect to it , something is messed up with the wep key
<ubuntu> Hi, I've got a problem with a harddisk. I just made a backup to one harddisk, and now I'm trying to copy it to another one. The copying is pretty slow, and after some while, I always get some "Input/Output" Erorrs. If I unmount and remount hte partition, I can copy some more stuff, but the harddisk seems to be brocken - right?
<ubuntu> What can I do to figure out what's wrong with it?
<DaSkreech> wget -rc http://horus.gasid.org.uk/wf/
<DaSkreech> gives me a 404 index.html not found
<morgWork> hujciwdupe: yeah, it's a pain in the ass. I had a t42 previously, but it was a t42p, which used ipw2200 rather than 2100 and it worked great
<BluesKaj> i have swat (Samba Web Admin Tool) in the form of a *.gz file ...how am I supposed to handle this file if it 's always cpmpressed ..it won't open into a normal file ...looks a lot like HTML or PDF
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: it's in the repositorys (edgy)
<hujciwdupe> morgWork, doent it set the channel utomatically when it connects to the network it detected?
<DaSkreech> What am I doing wrong?
<BluesKaj> yeah binary2k2 , I installed it with synaptic ...this form of file is strange
<luca> ubuntu check permissions of the files
<luca> ubuntu they could be mesisng things up
<DaSkreech> Or can someone start wget on that URL and tell me what they typed in :)
<luca> nobody for opengl? :(
<ubuntu> luca: 664 on every file and 775 on every dir, I'm the owner
<binary2k2> BluesKaj: you should just go to http://localhost:901/
<DaSkreech> luca: #ubuntu-xgl would be a good placeto try as well
<luca> ubuntu doh not really understandng, you seem to know more :)
<Agent_bob> what device is a scaner (MFD)  ?
<luca> DaSkreech: I am there, and the last post was mine.......20 minutes ago
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<mankeletor> anyone knows how to make a debian package?
<mankeletor> i need to compile amule
<DaSkreech> you should be able to install it without compiling
<luca> mankeletor: all I know is that checkinstall can create deb files.....type sudo checkinstall instead of sudo make install
<BluesKaj> yeah, binary2k2 thx , i just discovered that :)
<luca> does nobody want to help me? :(
<DaSkreech> What's the problem?
<luca> no opengl
<Agent_bob> anyone know the device node for a usb connected MFD scanner ?
<DaSkreech> It sounds like you had it before
<phobiac> mankeletor, there's something called alien that can convert files to debian packages
<luca> when i try to open a program requiring it i receive a message which says xlib: no glx option for screen 0:0
<DaSkreech> morgWork: How do I get wget to mirror a folder?
<luca> DaSkreech: yeah I had it.......but I messed around with video drivers
<DaSkreech> luca: What drivers do you hve installed and waht video card
<DaSkreech> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morgWork> DaSkreech: no clue off hand, check the man page...
<DaSkreech> Well it said -r for recursive
<morgWork> hujciwdupe: nope
<luca> DaSkreech I have an intel 82855 with i810 as driver
<morgWork> it doesn't change the channel at all
<DaSkreech> but I guess recurcive needs a HTML page to start off
<morgWork> ok, I need to reboot, brb
<luca> the driver has some problems at resuming after suspend
<mankeletor> i prefer to make packages myself, i dont like to much alien and checkinstall
<phobiac> Alright, just thought that might help you.
<luca> I messed around with xgl and beryl and video drivers and now suspend functions....do not understand perfectly why
<luca> but no opengl
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@stjhnf0122w-142163146224.pppoe-dynamic.nl.aliant.net]  by Hawkwind
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hawkwind]  by ChanServ
<binary2k2> super cow powers at work :p
<DaSkreech> do you have glx in your xorg.conf?
<intelikey> anyone know the device node for a usb connected MFD scanner ?    or howto set it up ?
<arunkale> Hey, people
<intelikey> or where to get info ?
<luca> DaSkreech: where should i be?
<luca> it
<arunkale> I want to try out the Ubuntu (Gnome) -- how do I go about it?
<phobiac> arunkale: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<arunkale> phobiac: what happens after it's installed?
<phobiac> Then you'll be able to start a session running gnome at your login screen.
<binary2k2> you'll get a choice when you login to start gnome or kde
<DaSkreech> luca: /etc/X11
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Doesn't the Kontrol Center have a ahardware info section?
<arunkale> ah thanks.. so how big is the download?
<phobiac> You can click the options menu on the side to choose to change the session, or do alt+t and the menu will pop up.
<luca> DaSkreech: I meant in the file :)
<phobiac> I went the other way around. Started with gnome and switched to kde. It took a little while for me, not unbearable though.
<arunkale> like 100 mb?
<DaSkreech> *shrugs* just grep it
<luca> DaSkreech: I hav been modifying that little text file doxens of times now.... :(
<DaSkreech> If you don't have it then you don't have opengl
<DaSkreech> I was wondering
<DaSkreech> Kinda hard to have beryl and not know where that file is
<phobiac> It installs the gnome pacakages like gaim, gedit, and such. So it takes a while.
<DaSkreech> Anyone want to shed some light on the wget terminology?
<arunkale> ah okay, thanks :)
<luca> DaSkreech what command should I issue?
<phobiac> No problem.
<arunkale> ok, so i just need to use the sudo command, nothing else?
<DaSkreech> cause it obviously doesn't speak english
<DaSkreech> luca: grep gls /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<DaSkreech> luca: grep glx /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<luca> I have a Load "glx" which I myself added
<luca> nothing else
<DaSkreech> That should do it
<luca> it is under modules
<arunkale> phobiac: is gnome faster than kde?
<luca> DaSkreech it does not however :(
<phobiac> arunkale: Same speed for me.
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah I know but that's the first step to opengl As i understand it
<DaSkreech>  what error are you getting?
<luca> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: The Distro uses XFCE?
<DaSkreech> what drivers are you using?
<phobiac> arunkale: If you're used to kde's one toolbar it might be a little odd to use gnome's default two toolbars though.
<BluesKaj> hmmm, my samba vers is smb4k and the samba web admin tool is written for vers 3.0 ...wondering if there's an upgrade problem
<DaSkreech> nv? nividia? ati? fgrlx? vesa?
<luca> DaSkreech: i810
<DaSkreech> Hmm that should work as well
<DaSkreech> Well that's about as much as my knowldege goes
<luca> DaSkreech I know because it did :(
<DaSkreech> luca: Perhaps ##linux ?
<luca> eh thx anyways
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: if you're talking about Kwort, yes
<luca> I will look into it later.... :(
<arunkale> phobiac: is it easy to uninstall gnome later?
<phobiac> arunkale: You should be able to use adept to purge ubuntu-desktop and it should unistall all the related packages.
<phobiac> Note though, should. I can't gaurentee no problems will occur.
<arunkale> ok.. thanks
<arunkale> how much space does it require?
<arunkale> my kubuntu partition is like 10GB i think
<phobiac> If you use the command line it should tell you and ask you before going through with the install how much space it requires.
<arunkale> alright
<arunkale> thanks
<binary2k2> 10GB is fine for a decent install
<phobiac> It's less then 1gb though.
<arunkale> thanks a lot man
<phobiac> And the worst that happens is you uninstall a package you didn't want to. Easy enough to fix that.
<sirjinx> Hi. Can some help me customise the kde menu? Could some point me in the right direction of setting it up so it looks like the one in opensuse?
<[Relic] > 6.10 considered the lastest stable release?
<binary2k2> 6.10 is the latest stable release yes
<matthew> [Relic] , yes
<DaSkreech> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<DaSkreech> sirjinx: There you go
<[Relic] > time to back up everything and install 6.10 then  :)
<sirjinx> thanks, it was what I was looking for :)
<binary2k2> [Relic]  good luck with that
<DaSkreech> It's called kickoff for future google searches :)
<matthew> [Relic] , worked good for me!
<DaSkreech> binary2k2: used wget to mirror a directory before?
<binary2k2> DaSkreech: I haven't but I think it can be done
<binary2k2> man wget has all the answers :p
<phobiac> arunkale: And no problem. Good luck with the install. It's always nice to try something new, that was my main reason for even switching to linux in the first place.
<DaSkreech> No It doesn't. It doesn't speak english
<[Relic] > got a new MB & CPU so I figure a fresh install would be best
<binary2k2> [Relic] : linux won't care if you change your HD and CPU, it will just work
<arunkale> phobiac: same here :)
<binary2k2> or MB too
<Admiral_Chicago> HDD, maybe...if it has your partition on it..
<STD> I need help :/ I don't have the option for treble or bass control in the alsamixer D: I have logitech z-2400 speakers and I'm getting no bass sound out of them x_X
<binary2k2> yeah, i meant 'MB' not 'HD' :p
<[Relic] > :)
<[Relic] > just want it to be clean  :)
<[Relic] > good excuse to back up all the 3d art files too :)
<mankeletor> ubotu: it looks nice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about it looks nice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> mankeletor: that's a robot
<Lam_> amarok can play flac out of the box, right?
<mankeletor> Admiral_Chicago: hmm I being crazy
<phobiac> Lam_: I'm pretty sure it can
<Admiral_Chicago> Lam_: i believe so
<Admiral_Chicago> flac = open format?
<Lam_> i think it might be
<mankeletor> ubotu: !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<matthew> flac == full lossless audio codec?
<Admiral_Chicago> if it's an open format like ogg it will
<mankeletor> flac == for loosers audio codec :P
<matthew> mankeletor, why do you say that?
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: it is an open format
<mankeletor> matthew: joke xD
<matthew> ah...oh right, lol
<Admiral_Chicago> thank Jucato
<Admiral_Chicago> oh I did 8/10 chapters, so now all i have lab reports and a final
<Jucato> :)
<goodthing> DaSkreech: still there? You know what is even mote weird? The data on the partition which should contain edgy minus the /home folder only carries a folder home (empty) and a folder media (with enpty folders). Still, if i boot from is with two disks, i have a living system FROM THAT PARTITION. I tell you, it is spooky in here...
<goodthing> *more
<DaSkreech> what is it formatted as?
<goodthing> ext3
<DaSkreech> Jucato: used wget?
<Jucato> DaSkreech: for?
<DaSkreech> Mirroring a folder
<Jucato> um... nope
<DaSkreech> mirroring anything?
<spawn57> how do i run konqueror as root?
<Jucato> spawn57: kdesu konqueror
<Jucato> DaSkreech: nope...
<DaSkreech> spawn57: kdesu konqueror
<spawn57> ah thanx
* Jucato wins
<DaSkreech> Blast
<DaSkreech> I lose
<Dark_Oppressor> is there some kind of program that will give me a nice visual representation of my harddrive and how much space different directories are using?
<mankeletor> adept have found frozen-bubble :D awesome!
<goodthing> hmm, let's download a newer debian and see what that does
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<Admiral_Chicago> Dark_Oppressor: yes, i forget the name
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Old one though
<DaSkreech> The new one has network multiplay :)
<phobiac> Bye all
<Dark_Oppressor> Admiral_Chicago: if you happen to remember the name let me know :P
<Admiral_Chicago> sure
<rance> I have a problem with KDE getting EXCLUSIVE access to the sound device, is there any way to make that SHARED access?
<DaSkreech> Bloody wget
<luca> hi again
<luca> found the problem, I have a sticky nvidia-glx driver
<DaSkreech> sticky?
<luca> doesn't uninstall
<jerp> So I'm trying to install Gnash from Adept and I get a 'break(install)' in red letters when I make the request.  What's up?
<DaSkreech> Ah
<luca> it says that there is a file in /usr/X11R6/lib/nvidia which does not want to be changed
<rance> jerp: it means that there is a bug in that package that will break your install
<luca> I have taken all files and put them in home...let us see
<Jucato> jerp: try to install it through apt-get to get more descriptive error messages, or try to click on Preview Changes in Adept when you request install gnash
<luca> uh uh done!
<luca> rebooting!
<Jucato> rebooting?
<Jucato> :O
<Dr_willis> DasBOoting!
<Dr_willis> :)
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: yeah, I was testing mandriva 2007 and got it
<jerp> thanks rance and jucato, I'll give it a try
<[Relic] > how do I tell how my HD is divided up?
<ablyss> there are a few ways
<goodthing> one can install debian from the first cd right?
<ablyss> they're*
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Booting me?
<DaSkreech> mankeletor: Frozen bubble?
<goodthing> debian has 15 cd's o_0
<DaSkreech> goodthing: first two I think
<Dr_willis> [Relic] ,  sudo fdisk -l /dev/whatever
<goodthing> thx
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: yes
<[Relic] > 1 have 3 partitions, I need to mount the last one
<[Relic] > and it isn't in fstab
<mankeletor> DaSkreech: hmm i remember i got from the mandriva repositories with "urpmi --auto frozen-bubble"
<Dr_willis> [Relic] ,  mount it manually, or add a fstab entry for it then.
<[Relic] > no fstab can't seem to get it to mount manually either, not sure what I am doing wrong
<Dr_willis> whats the fstab entry you are using..
<jerp> jucato, my 'preview changes' have other files there with nothing requested to install... libsdl-mixer1.2 libsmpeg0 libmad0 libaa1
<Dr_willis> [Relic] ,  and #1 -- the MOUNT point must exist befor you mount it.
<Jucato> jerp: hm... Adept isn't very helpful... how about apt-get?
<jerp> jucato, I didn't request intsall of gnash but there are those files "lurking", I haven't tried that yet
<Jucato> jerp: I meant to request install gnash, then click Preview Changes. but try apt-get, it might be more helpful
<[Relic] > mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,
<[Relic] >        missing codepage or other error
<[Relic] >        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<[Relic] >        dmesg | tail  or so
<[Relic] > assuming it is trying to mount that section properly but having a problem
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jerp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37289/
<jerp> jucato, there it is if you're interested
<Dr_willis> [Relic] ,  thats saying 'your command/fstab line' is wrong....
<jerp> I  used that raof repository
<jerp> maybe I should delete that from my list
<Jucato> try to comment/disable unnecessary/unofficial repos... might be causing problems
<jerp> ok
<gebruiker> linux
<mankeletor> nice, im looking the binary file in /usr/bin, most files are stripped :)
<[Relic] > cannot find any way this will work
<jerp> jucato, is there a way to disable or remove those from the adept list?  wait, what's that purge command in apt-get?  could you direct me with the proper command?
<[Relic] > how does one format a disk section?
<Jucato> jerp: in Adept, you go to View -> Manage Repositories. right-click on the line and select Disable
<jerp> I went into sources.list with nano and used the uncomment #
<jerp> or comment actually
<intelikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37290/plain/
<intelikey> can anyone tell me what's going on there ?
<Admiral_Chicago> intelikey: looking now
<jerp> so how do I get a fresh gnash that isn't bugged
<jerp> run apt-get update?
<Admiral_Chicago> modprobe sg what does htat sy
<intelikey> Admiral_Chicago no change.
<Admiral_Chicago> what was the output?
<intelikey> nothing
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, to be honest i don't know much about printing.
<intelikey> the printer works fine.  but there seems to be no scanner there.
<intelikey> and yes the hardware is there....
<intelikey> module did load btw
<intelikey> ttyp0 [greg@~]  lsmod | grep sg
<intelikey> sg                     37920  0
<Admiral_Chicago> whats in /etc/modules?
<intelikey> lp and scsimod  are all that might relate
<intelikey> err scsi_mod actually
<intelikey> the rest is sound drivers specific for the box
<intelikey> i got the .deb's from the manufacturer and installed the printer and cups warper seem ok.  but i have hailed to get anything out of the scanner   the scanner .deb installs ok but xsane says no device found and you saw the pastebin.
<intelikey> hailed/failed
<intelikey>  12. found USB scanner (vendor=0x04f9, product=0x01ba) at libusb:001:002
<intelikey> 26. No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
<intelikey> ?
<xsacha> 26 scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,
<unix_infidel> anyone know of a firefox plugin that allows you keep the search bar at the bottom of the page between sessions?
<DaSkreech> Ah man I'm loving on kio slaves now
<poquedoraqu> My girlfriend got a new HP computer that came with winblowz, and we just tried to resize its partition so that kubuntu could squeeze in... but the windows partition is displayed in red, and when you try to resize it says "couldnt check disk, totally 3 clusters"
<poquedoraqu> windows didnt put a block on it did they?
<xsacha> mm just format windows? :)
<poquedoraqu> Everyone says that lol :D But i cant get her to give up some of the windows stuff she likes.
<xsacha> like?
<xsacha> http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/06/12/15/2234216.shtml ;P
<poquedoraqu> A fish tank program she got that doubles as a screensaver, and a male stripper for her desktop.
<poquedoraqu> Wine wasnt able to handle them
<xsacha> a male stripper?
<poquedoraqu> yeah lol
<xsacha> so she's gonna boot up windows whenever she needs her fish tank and male stripper?
<poquedoraqu> yes <
<xsacha> just give her my number
<hujciwdupe> how do i update firmware on a wireless lancard? i only have a bin file
<poquedoraqu> lol
<xsacha> i'll come around with a real fish tank
<poquedoraqu> She likes sitting down with a big 3d desktop and having her little animated male dancer jump up now and then. But i hate that she's using the evil windows
<DaSkreech> We need a <shudder> open stripper
<poquedoraqu> lol.
<poquedoraqu> youd hink the company would just put a linux version up. Thats *soooo* not hard.
<DaSkreech> poquedoraqu: I'll put 10 dollars in your belt if you call them up and they don't say What is linux?
<poquedoraqu> DaSkreech: LOL im sure you're right
<xsacha> have you looked around for a linux version of a male stripper program?
<poquedoraqu> no such thing
<DaSkreech> I serverly doubt there is one
<DaSkreech> Not a big enough itch
<poquedoraqu> So nobody's going to help me with the un-re-sizable partition
<DaSkreech> and who would they model? Stallman?
<poquedoraqu> ???
<xsacha> poquedoraqu: just make a video of you stripping every day
<DaSkreech> Heaven (and a few otehr regalutory bodies) forbid
<poquedoraqu> Come on guys >.<
<xsacha> "At the Desktop Linux Conference in Boston, Red Hat and IBM detailed their desktop Linux plans. ... Danny DeVito will guest star as a male stripper"
<xsacha> read: http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=male+stripper+desktop+linux+%22Advanced+Combo+Tricks%22
<poquedoraqu> Kubuntu's partition manager... help?
<intelikey> poquedoraqu: boot windows turn fertual memory off and (after the restart) run scandisk and defrag   for m windows.   then try the resize.
<unix_infidel> xsacha: the American Sit-Com "Friends" already tried that with little success.
<unix_infidel> You'd think IBM and RH would learn :)
<xsacha> :P
<DaSkreech> Redhat should be very happy
<unix_infidel> RedHat is bajillions of reasons to be happy.
<unix_infidel> has*
<poquedoraqu> intelikey: how fragged could it be? its been out of he package one day
<DaSkreech> Java GPL being number Two?
<intelikey> poquedoraqu ok don't  it's your box.
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: Java is now GPL?
<DaSkreech> poquedoraqu: Doesn't mean anything. On install windows throws files anywhere
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: Ehh close enough :)
<poquedoraqu> intelikey: So windows basically blocked the partition so i cant install linux
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: the VM or the compiler?
<xsacha> you see the french law that would suggest that a computer and OS should be sold seperately? and HP is trying to say they need to be sold together
<xsacha> 'The PC without an OS is not a product because it doesn't work,' said Alain Spitzmuller, legal affairs director for HP France. 'We believe the market is for products that work.
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: both
<unix_infidel> or is this some nerd TOMFOOLERY!
<intelikey> poquedoraqu no windows basically has files at the end of the partition and the partition can't be resized in that condition
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: what do you mean by close enough?
<DaSkreech> poquedoraqu: defrag
<poquedoraqu> *sigh* well, if no one can help me, she's rushing me. Ill try defrag
<poquedoraqu> thanks
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: Announced but not GPLed fully till March 2007
<intelikey> scandisk && defrag    then resize.
<DaSkreech> They have put down there word ( and a  website) though
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: I doubt it'll be of little consequence.
<DaSkreech> Why?
<unix_infidel> erm, i should say, I doubt it'll be of any consequence.
<intelikey> if you don't disable the pagefile (vertual memory)  you are spitting in the wind.
<DaSkreech> again Why?
<DaSkreech> Distros can now ship with Java in it
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  hmm.. makes me stare at my MythTVlive cd, and GeeXBoX Live cd.. :)
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: its not like any Linux user doesn't know where to get java with a few clicks.
<Dr_willis> Java - such an Interesting History of that product...
<unix_infidel> It's like asking a kid where to get drugs even when he's not suppose to have easy access to it.
<unix_infidel> He ALWAYS knows where to find some.
<intelikey> it might even be like some linux users don't even want java
<DaSkreech> Yeah but two things. one you can ship with it no complaints and people acn actually start making the bloody VM work well now
<intelikey> i can name at least one  :)
<DaSkreech>  It's like Flash
<Dr_willis> Id rather have java ,,, and no flash. :)
<unix_infidel> Like i said, It'll be of little consequence.  Unless there's a DEDICATED project that manages the virtual machine and makes the development toolkits USABLE!
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: WEll I don't know about usable
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: mind your words.  AS2 is exponentially faster than java.
<DaSkreech> look at OO.o
<intelikey> i'd rather have no flash and no java
<Dr_willis> unix_infidel,  dosent matter much to me...
<xsacha> why?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Seriously?
<intelikey> yes
<xsacha> then no youtube :(
<DaSkreech> You'd prefer a flat html www?
<Dr_willis> xsacha,  and that would be a good thing.
<Dr_willis> :)
<xsacha> lynx ftw
<DaSkreech> xsacha: w3m :)
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: most end users dont care what they use.  As long as the content is available.  Flash is the better content presentation and management platform, hands down
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: what about OO.org
<Dr_willis> I tend to 'print' many web sites...    so whats in it for me.. heh heh
<DaSkreech> It sucks
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: i dont think so, neither do a lot of people.
<intelikey> yes i have a low openion of OO also.
<DaSkreech> It's one huge application that has different views and a dev community that seems to lumber on not really listening to people outside it
<DaSkreech> It's done a lot
<DaSkreech> But that doesn't mean it could be a hell of a lot better
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: The major revolution with Java going towards GPL will undoubtedbly be a new movement in developing alternatives to Swing.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: What do you have against flash style interaction?
<dan_> ok i'm really tired of using opera can someone please help me get firefox going again
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: I'm fairly sure anyone could do that before
<DaSkreech> Hmm apparently there is a female stripper program for linux
<unix_infidel> DaSkreech: A lot of talented people wont touch anything that's proprietary for tons of good reasons.
<dan_> nice
<xsacha> DaSkreech: yeah of course lol
<xsacha> DaSkreech: but there's no demand for male strippers
<dan_> so can anyone help me please
<DaSkreech> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<mikemike> first day-just  testing
<DaSkreech> dan_: There you go
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: Oh yeah propietary is mostly evil etc
<dan_> well no i have it it just crashes upon opening
<intelikey> DaSkreech i'm not trying to persuaid you.   i don't need to list all the things i don't like about something to not like it.    it would be much easier to list the things that one does like about the things he does like.
<dan_> but i'll check it out
<DaSkreech> unix_infidel: I was asking intelikey why he has something against the concept of flash style interaction
<Dark_Oppressor> what would you guys suggest for an irc server?
<hujciwdupe> anyone know how to compile the drivers for ralink lancards
<unix_infidel> define: "Flash style interaction"
<DaSkreech> intelikey: at least let me get this straight. are you against the technology of flash, the license or the implementation?
<intelikey> the license and the implementation  seeing that i havent studied the tech.....     but in fact i was asking for help with a scanner part of a mfd
<DaSkreech> :-)
<dan_> ok ya those sites didnt help
<dan_> can someone help me get my shit goin please
<intelikey> yeah dan_ that's how i feel too.
<dan_> lol
<Dr_willis> rephrase the problem in a clear/precise way. :)
<max_> what cant you get going?
<Dr_willis> 'please state the nature of the linux emergancy' :)
<dan_> ok, when i start up firefox 2.0 it crashes the instant a page starts to load i.e. yahoo
<Dr_willis> dan_,  sounds like a plugin/extension issue.
<max_> i had that problem, trying to think how to fix
<dan_> i have no plugins or extension installed
<max_> !fff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<max_> !ff
<dan_> but maybe lemme install it and check it out
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<arunkale> umm i did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .. now i've changed my mind mid way and dont want to install gnome, how do i cancel it and remove all the stuff that's been downloaded?
<max_> dan_:flash causes it to crash
<Dr_willis> dan_,  as a 'test' try making a new user and see if it crashes for them also.
<dan_> grrr flash
<dan_> thats the problem i knew it
<dan_> well wtf it didnt do that with dapper
<max_> it didnt do it with 105
<max_> 1.5*
<dan_> ya
<intelikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37290/plain/  this is my problem.    any fixers ?
<dan_> but i had 2.0 in dapper and it worked
<mikemike> I have a question.  I have a PLC that will write information to a txt file through a java applet server in a specific directory on a server.  I am passing information && commands to an AS400.  How does the AS400 get that info.  I'm thinking FTP transfer-but what triggers the transfer.  Does the AS400 poll? or is there another way?-obviously I'm not a programmer.  I can write programs in a few languages-but I don't know the system yet.  Any help would be
<Zamber> xgl/beryl + xglgears = crash
* Dr_willis wonders what an AS400 even is.
<Dr_willis> :P
<DaSkreech> a computer
<Dr_willis> ya cant have the other machine use ssh/scp to grab the data?
<dan_> ok ya when i hit stop before the page loads then it doesnt crash
<mikemike> AS400 is Unix mini
<dan_> but now what?
<linux8> sorry, question about "alien"
<max_> go for it linux8
<intelikey> yes that is a sorry question
<intelikey> :)
<linux8> i can't run command alien
<arunkale> umm i did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .. now i've changed my mind mid way and dont want to install gnome, how do i cancel it and remove all the stuff that's been downloaded?
<max_> whats the error?
<max_> arunkale: tried sudo apt-get remove?
<intelikey> arunkale ^C
<intelikey> ctrl-c
<max_> linux8: what error do you get?
<arunkale> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> as for the removing apt-get clean
<arunkale> will that delete all the downloaded files as well
<arunkale> oh ok.. 'sudo apt-get clean' ?
<arunkale> that'sit?
<intelikey> yes
<max_> why thank him?
<max_> i told you
<arunkale> or sudo apt-get clean ubuntu-desktop
<mikemike> so my question doesn't count?
<intelikey> no
<arunkale> thanks to you too max_
* max_ feels unloved
<dan_> aghhhhhhhhhh grrrr
<linux8> status, many program not install
<dan_> what is wrong with this program!!!!!!!!
<mikemike> so you don't know the answer?
<max_> linux8: and the command your doing is <alien -r filename.rpm>?
* DaSkreech considers loving max_
<intelikey> max_ "<max_> arunkale: tried sudo apt-get remove?"    what did you expect him to remove ?
<arunkale> intelikey: thanks a lot
<max_> the file he installed
<Dr_willis> not that removing the ubuntu-desktop stuff will do much..
<intelikey> ubuntu-desktop max_   hehhe
<Dr_willis> if it got cancled during the download - its not isntalled yet.
<arunkale> max_: i had not installed anything
<max_> you said you did an install
<arunkale> it was downloading the stuff
<arunkale> before installing
<intelikey> no you misread him.
<Dr_willis> he will just have some deb files in the apt cache dir.
<max_> oh, ok
<max_> my bad
<Dr_willis> No big deal
<linux8> yes, i'll try again, and mention messege error.
<dan_> ok so i'm left with using opera thats just great
<arunkale> thanks people
<Nuked> hello all
<max_> anyone know anything about the Fire Fox crash on pages with flash?
<intelikey> but my point was that removing ubuntu-desktop would not have helped if he had installed it and now wanted to get rid of all the gnome krap.
<Dr_willis> Yahoo.com has flash>
<Dr_willis> Yahoo.com has flash?
<dan_> ya come on i cant be the only  one
<dan_> yes
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: yea.
<Dr_willis> how lame is that.. gesh
<Dr_willis> could remove flash. :)
<Nuked> whats with the libnspr4-dev package?
<dan_> ok how though?
<j_> I need to remove the first four characters of each line in a text file, how is this done?
<dan_> i dont have it installed i thought anyways
<intelikey> j_ cut
<Dr_willis> dan_,  you are stateing that flash is crashing firefox , even though flash is not installed?
<dan_> i just checked nope no flash installed
<j_> man cut will be enough?
<Dr_willis> I think the problem may not be flash then. :)
<dan_> i'm not saying anything about flash
<max_> dan_: you could always ask in the #ubuntu room also, they might know
<intelikey> yep
<dan_> i'm saying it crashes when yahoo loads thats all
<max_> is it JUST yahoo?
<dan_> nope i tried other pages too
<dan_> curiously the firefox page doesnt
<dan_> ha
<max_> google will lode?
<max_> load*
<dan_> lemme check it out
<intelikey> J_  cut -b5- inputfile > outputfile
<Nuked> I am currently attempting to compile the latest avidemux, and it needs jsapi.h, and the package that supplies it needs libnspr4-dev for whatever reason. Anyone have an idea as to how to remedy this problem?
<j_> intelikey, thanks
<intelikey> np   that's what i do.
<dan_> ya google loads
<max_> sounds like the pronlem i had
<dan_> nuked, why dont you install libnspr-4-dev
<Nuked> because it wishes to uninstall everything else
<j_> i don't understand why manpages almost never include examples
<dan_> i hate when that happens
<Nuked> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner/+bug/57161
<j_> just the syntax
<Nuked> I guess I answered my own question
<dan_> hahaha
<intelikey> j_ :)   yeah.
<Dr_willis> real men dont need examples! or ask directions!
<Nuked> I truthfully hate nothing more than when things like these happen
<dan_> oh come on dr. willis i need a check up
<Nuked> first it was gaim-encryption, now this
<intelikey> Dr_willis no that's lost men that don't ask dirrections.
<j_> haha
<dan_> ya what he said
<dan_> haha
<intelikey> real men don't get lost.
<dan_> real men run kubuntu!!!!!!!!
<dan_> lol
<dan_> so anyways come on whats up with my firefox
<arunkale> haha
<Nuked> hang on a second
<Nuked> lets say, hypothetically I uninstall firefox, would that solve the problem
<Nuked> or would that make me uninstall all of ubuntu as well?
<intelikey> scanner help ?        SOMEBODY !
<Nuked> intellikey whats going on with yours?
<intelikey> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37290/plain/
<dan_> i uninstalled firefox and i hate opera
<dan_> i want my fox back
<dan_> im sinning daily because of it
<intelikey> and no removing ff will not remove very much.
<drkm> kubuntu is ubuntu with kde not gnome right?
<Nuked> dan try the weekly-builds
<intelikey> drkm yea
<dan_> weekly-builds?
<Nuked> intellikey compile the latest scanner backends, and try again
<dan_> YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! WOOHOOO
<navaburo_> The FAQs say to ln -s /usr/java/... and so on to let firefox see the java plugin, but I don't have a /usr/java directory?
<Nuked> I had to do that in order to get my pixma scanner to work
<intelikey> Nuked xsane ?
<dan_> i got it too work
<drkm> intelikey: ok cool just checking
<dan_> yes yes yes
<dan_> i installed flashplayer
<dan_> hahaha
<Nuked> yeah intelikey
<dan_> not that anyone cares
<dan_> well bye guys
<intelikey> well that should keep me from asking about it for several hours........
<Nuked> several hours?
<intelikey> but i doubt that it will help.
<Nuked> more like 5-10 minutes
<Nuked> intellikey it wants to remove everything!
<intelikey> no i'd have to dl build-essential and all it's deps then the source code and dialup that's probably several hours....
<intelikey> Nuked ?
<intelikey> Nuked pastebin the list.
<Nuked> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nuked> intelikey: for libnspr4-dev http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37294/
<intelikey> hmmmm only 23m  lets see at 4k/s that....
<navaburo_> anyone here have working java in firefox 2 on edgy?
<Nuked> intelikey: for removing firefox
<max_> anyone use Beryl?
<Nuked> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37295/
<Nuked> yes max I do
<Nuked> never got the water plugin to work
<Nuked> or the flames
<intelikey> Nuked that's not much.   go for it.
<drkm> navaburo_: I do
<max_> do you know if XGL does anything AIGLX cant?
<Nuked> max, personally I prefer aiglx
<Nuked> intelikey: are you serious?
<Nuked> are you saying I should remove the fox
<intelikey> Nuked yes about 30 apps/libs  and all gnome.
<intelikey> or should is say all of them gnome.
<Nuked> so basically remove gnome
<Nuked> ?
<navaburo_> drkm, how did you get it installed?
<intelikey> Nuked no only the few apps
<intelikey> gnome will still be there.
<Nuked> will it be crippled?
<drkm> I used easyubuntu and installed it through that
<intelikey> Nuked and you are doing this to update ff correct ?
<drkm> took about 3 clicks
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<drkm> brb
<Nuked> no intelikey to get gaim encryption, latest avidemux and if I feel like it the new ff
<intelikey> Nuked  k so you do this then install the new ff and ubuntu-desktop   it puts back everything in that list.
<Nuked> excellent
<Nuked> let me try this out
<Nuked> you gonna stick around?
<intelikey> and like i said that's not a big list.
<intelikey> no not for very long.
<Nuked> lo
<Nuked> l
<xsacha> what does "pinwheels" mean?
<intelikey> you must have not read the lines 1 & 23   nuked.    the top 70% is not going to be removed....
<Nuked> intelikey: good point
<j_> errr, actually I need to get rid of the last four characters too
<Nuked> @@!!
<intelikey> j_ that would require something else if the lines are not all the same liength
<intelikey> are they ?
<j_> nope
<j_> tried googling, couldn't find an answer
<intelikey> sed is your answer
<j_> tried googling, couldn't find an answer but I couldn't find the relevant part
<intelikey> but as to the exact syntax....  i'd have to fiddle around with it.
<j_> damn
<j_> too early, hit the up arrow accidently
<j_> found it
<j_> maybe, this is untested apparently
<xsacha> anyone know what  "pinwheels" mean?
<j_> sed -e 's/.$//'
<j_> I really don't understand regexp at all
<xsacha> why not?
<goodthing> hmm, debian does not help me any further, in fact the installtion stalls at "loading "ide-disk" for "Linux ATA DISK"
<j_> well ok, here s stands for substite, . for any character and // is nothing
<menteck> where is firefox at i cant find it
<j_> how is that intuitive?
<menteck> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<j_> regexp is hieroglyphs basicly
<j_> too short
<goodthing> menteck: can not find what, to install or to run?
<menteck> firefox i cant seeom to find it to run it
<goodthing> menteck: K-menu->internet
<menteck> its no there
<menteck> it not there
<goodthing> menteck: otherwise you could always do alt+F2 and type firefox there
<menteck> thanx
<menteck> did not find command
<goodthing> menteck: or try running kbuildsycoca
<goodthing> then firefox is either not installed or the system is messed up
<menteck> i checked the packege system and it says it is installed
<j_> hmm, didn't work
<goodthing> menteck: what does "which firefox" tell you?
<intelikey> j_ something like and you would want to test and adjust this...  sed 's/^....//g inputfile | sed 's/....$//g' > outputfile
<menteck> what do you mean?
<intelikey> and i know that it sould be one pass but didn't want to waste the time finding out how.
<intelikey> should
<goodthing> menteck: if you give that command in a terminal emulator (i.e. konsole) the system should show you your lath to run firefox
<goodthing> *path
<menteck> it say invalid command
<menteck> command not found
<intelikey> j_ that assumes unix line ends    if it's some outher markup  i'm not sure that $ will work.
<goodthing> without the "?
<j_> should be
<Nuked> this has seriously made me think about switching distros
<intelikey> j_ also  . per char   encluding white space.
<menteck> where dos fire fox get intalled at
<j_> thats ok
<intelikey> did you try that   ?
<menteck> sorry it is getting late here and i need to get some sleep so i will fix the towmmorw
<j_> doesn't want to run
<carutsu> hello
<Dr_willis> Howdys
<intelikey> echo '1234first and last4321' | sed 's/^....//g' | sed 's/....$//g'
<Nuked> jeez, I think ubuntu is trying to give me a stroke
<carutsu> i was playing a video in firefox (and also in Konqeuror) and the sound just
<carutsu> is slower than the video
<intelikey> j_ that test works here.
<j_> I hit enter and it just changes the line
<intelikey> then you missed a '  or used a `  either way it's a quote issue.
<intelikey> copy and paste this line.
<intelikey> echo '1234first and last4321' | sed 's/^....//g' | sed 's/....$//g'
<j_> did that
<intelikey> and it does work ?
<j_> yep
<intelikey> now use the last part of it to build your command.
<intelikey> echo '1234first and last4321' | sed 's/^....//g' | sed 's/....$//g'
<intelikey> oops
<intelikey> sed 's/^....//g' inputfile | sed 's/....$//g' > outputfile
<carutsu> since Intelikey is bussy isn't anyone else?
<Dr_willis> is it a flash video? or embeded some other player type video....
<carutsu> flash video
<carutsu> thank you Dr_willis
<carutsu> i tried to play it with Firefox and Konqueror to see if was one of them, however same problem with booth
<j_> that did it! thanks a million intelikey
<carutsu> actually is the linux video hosted in youtube n_n
<Dr_willis> Flash has a lot of issues
<Dr_willis> you sure its not the video thats  just messed up.,
<Dr_willis> whats the url? ill check here.
<carutsu> totally i played 2 videos
<carutsu> let me ses...
<carutsu> see
<carutsu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZmJ63sHoKU
<intelikey> i like sed and echo and bash ........  :)
<intelikey> echo '1234first and last4321
<intelikey> 1234 second stage 1234
<intelikey>  1234 with spaces 4321
<intelikey> ' | sed 's/^....//g' | sed 's/....$//g'
<intelikey> theres a good test patern ^
<j_> I'll save this for later use
<Dr_willis> carutsu,  the sound is in sync here
<carutsu> see, that is what i try to fix here
<Dr_willis> carutsu,  ive seen that video included on some LiveCD's also. :) i forget which one.
<Dr_willis> I tracked it down once to PROVE to a guy how to pronounce linux.
<Dr_willis> :)
<carutsu> i love that video n_N
<carutsu> n_n
<carutsu> it is just awsome
* Dr_willis reads the YouTube comments...
* Dr_willis rembers WHY he never reads the YouTUbe comments....
<carutsu> lol
<carutsu> carutsu remembers him that i'm still in troubles here
<intelikey> Lee Nux
<carutsu> lol, im sorry couldn't stop myself
<Dr_willis> I seem to recall that comercial was shown during the superbowl halftime wasent it?
<carutsu> what are you using for playing? what distro do you have?
<Dr_willis> Using Kubuntu,
<intelikey> linus recorded a sound test file and said "i pronounce, linux Lee Nux"  and seeing that he wrote and named it, that must be the proper way.
<Dr_willis> or did i install LinuxMint on this box..   I forget now...
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu, edgy eft, firefox 2.0
<carutsu> like myself
<carutsu> must be something else
<carutsu> driver or something
<Dr_willis> I do have a Nice Creative Audigy z2 card
<carutsu> this is a laptop
<Dr_willis> and rarely have ANY sound issues with anything. :)
<intelikey> well if #kubuntu can't help with scanner problems where does one go ?
<carutsu> hey btw is there a way to restore backspace to go back in the (is this word right) history
<carutsu> in firefox?
<intelikey> word is right
<carutsu> right now it is like pg uo but i dislike that
<Dr_willis> Ive herd theres a setting to do that.. but i never use that key... so never noticed...
<Dr_willis> :)
<carutsu> thank you, as you can see, english is not my native language
<Dr_willis> others have asked the same question.. i just havent paid attention to the answer they get.
<j_> perfect, managed to remove extra whitespace on my own, good day to you gentlemen/women
<intelikey> mozilla used to put that in  edit > preferances > look&feel  or some such.
<intelikey> ok i'm went.
<idawood> Hi every one
<[Relic] > I am thinking this section of the disk didn't get formatted
<idawood> I need little help for Kubuntu 6.10
<Dr_willis> hmm...
<idawood> by default in storage media folder the hard drives (partitioned ) are mounted as hda5, hda7 etc
<idawood> but in ubuntu the are mounted as same names as I named them in windows.
<idawood> so it is possible to rename them or the should be mounted as the default names of window partitions
<Dr_willis> 'in ubuntu' you mean in the  media:/  location in konqueror?
<Dr_willis> media:/  I think uses the drives labels as a 'smarter name'   or you can  use "/media" to see them with their mount point names.
<idawood> yes, actually you can see you Fat32 partitions on the desktop
<Dr_willis> I dont see them on my desktop. :) i got them hidden. heh
<idawood> where as in kubuntu it's are in storage media folder
<idawood> that's what you chose :)
<Dr_willis> I made a dir i call "Drives" with links to the drives i normally access. so i can name them what i want,.,. and give them custome icons
<idawood> now can you please tell me how I can rename them, or the should be mounted as the name is windows like docs, softwares, songs
<Dr_willis> Its a little odd how media:/ and /media differ.  You can change the hda7 or whatever you want  by editing the fstab.
<idawood> etc
<idawood> coz in hda7, hda8 kind of naming it's hard to remember which partition contains what
<Dr_willis> if the drive label/name under windows was 'docs' i thought media:/ showed it as 'docs'
<idawood> ok
<Dr_willis> try entering 'media:/' in konqueror
<Dr_willis> THEN try '/media'
<idawood> how to edit fstab
<Dr_willis> with a text editor.. and some skill. :)
<idawood> yes you got my point now
<idawood> it shows 'Docs' in ubuntu but not in kubuntu, in kubuntu it's showns as hda7
<Dr_willis> You mean under GNOME in ubuntu?
<idawood> hey doc
<idawood> thanx man
<idawood> THEN try '/media
<Dr_willis> My C: is called 'WinBoot' under Kubuntu in the 'Media:/'  area
<idawood> showed the same names as under windows
<Dr_willis> its called 'hda1' under '/media'
<idawood> what's the diffrence between both of them
<Dr_willis>  /media is the name of the actial dir/mount points
<idawood> media:/  shows window naming
<Dr_willis> media: is trying to be 'smart'
<Dr_willis> some times it fails very badly :)
<Dr_willis> 'media:' is tecnkiocially a 'kioslave' that gives konqueror special features..
<Dr_willis> worth looking into and learning about all the special kioslaves
<Dr_willis> try 'apt:/'
<Jucato> apt:/ man:/ help:/
<Jucato> locate:/
<Dr_willis> Im not sure why the 'system menu' i got gos to /media instead of media:/
<Jucato> (btw, apt:/ is a Kubuntu-only kioslave)
<idawood> what do you mean by fails very badly
<idawood> is it unsafe to use
<Jucato> Dr_willis: it has been changed in Edgy. all references to media:/ has been changed to /media
<Dr_willis> if ya got 3 drives with no names.. well it can be confused.
<[Relic] > is there a way to detemine what is on a HD mount?  I am getting the idea that this thing was never formatted since I keep getting errors when trying to mount it
<Dr_willis> not hurting anything - its just not helpfull.
<Dr_willis> which is why i did the links
<Dr_willis> remote:/  is nice
<Jucato> Dr_willis: actually, for some reasons, media:/ is hurting some... because it doesn't work across all apps, for one
<Jucato> (by all, I mean both KDE and GNOME apps)
<Jucato> there were other technical reasons. I just forgot them. and even the kde devs would agree, media:/ needs some work...
<idawood> now I created a link to media:/ and named as MyDrivers
<idawood> so it's very fine
<idawood> my problem is solved until the media:/ won't be failed
<idawood> I'm in IN
<idawood> so i've to work on Solaris 9
<Jucato> hm.. is there a way to direct dpkg to install to /usr/local?
<binary2k2> Jucato: nope
<goodthing> why is the debian installation dead slow and the ubuntu installation done in a sec?
<goodthing> debian takes ages
<binary2k2> debian installs more packages
<goodthing> nah, i am only talking about loading ide stuff and detecting the hard disk
<idawood> Obviously ubuntu has been pre compiled and made in packaged form
<binary2k2> so is debian
<machoo02> umm....ubuntu is based on debian
<binary2k2> maybe the ubuntu guys tweeked the installer
<Jucato> which installer?
<idawood> ahan
<idawood> no goodthing is talking about detecting ide stuff only
<goodthing> Jucato: installer from the cd, the text-install
<binary2k2> the debian installer, the one that loads all the udebs
<Jucato> ah
* Jucato feels drowsy...
<Jucato> going... :(
<idawood> may be DMA and things like that  are proper and pre configured to work quickly in Ubuntu
<idawood> where as you have to do it yourself
<goodthing> really insane, i am installing more than one hour already and the first package still needs to go written to my disk(?)
<idawood> in debian
<BrigadierFrog> is there an update-alternative for qt4?
<idawood> why are you using debian? any specific reason for this brain storming :)
<killeroy> heh, maybe you got the gentoo branch of Debian
<binary2k2> :p
<idawood> have you searched www.sourceforge.net and www.freshmeat.net for qt4
<goodthing> lol
<idawood> yea! most of average even advance users don't have to compile this debian stuff
<idawood> but still it's much better than Solaris 9 :P
<lakhia> Hi
<killeroy> starwatcher - I see you use wildblue
<goodthing> idawood: because i experienced problems with a three disk installation under kubuntu. I wanted to try the newer to see if that would fix anything here
<killeroy> how do you like it?
<lakhia> I just installed 6.10
<goodthing> but it is starting to look like debian installation needs some custom command
<goodthing> lakhia: and you like it?
<lakhia> goodthing: yeah, much more than 5.04
<lakhia> or was it 5.10
<jbruckman> i'm having some problems with my audio. I imagine it's because I have a TV tuner card istalled, and it's classifying that as a sound device. I don't know how to make it detect and use my onboard sound card though. ANy help?
<killeroy> speaking of 6.10 - has anyone else had an issue where their xorg config resets itself from time to time?
<binary2k2> !sound | jbruckman
<ubotu> jbruckman: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<killeroy> occasionally it complains about not finding a correct mode for my monitor
<lakhia> goodthing: i just have a few minor annoyances in kde
<jbruckman> binary2k2: I'm pretty sure i've read those the last time i was bothering with this... and it led to nothing, but i'll look again
<lakhia> goodthing: but overall I am pretty impressed
<killeroy> as I had to muck around with my xorg.conf fle to get a 1280x1024 60Hz setting
<goodthing> lakhia: 5.10, wasn't that breezy?
<lakhia> goodthing: yeah, that's the one I had
<lakhia> goodthing: I skipped dapper
<goodthing> oh, then you missed the better versiob
<goodthing> *version
<goodthing> dapper rocks the most IMO
<lakhia> goodthing: really?
<goodthing> well, i might be biased seeing i have edgy only running for some days
<lakhia> goodthing: Well, I wanted to try the faster boot times for edgy
<jbruckman> aplay doesn't give me any output. what do I do now?
<goodthing> yeah, that really is something nice :)
<lakhia> goodthing: have had problems in the past few days?
<killeroy> if I may chime in, despite some problems, I do like edgy a bit more than dapper
<goodthing> lakhia: other than my new 750GB disk not a single issue
<killeroy> then again that may be more the result of me liking KDE more than GNOME as I've only used Ubuntu dapper
<killeroy> and am using Kubuntu Edgy
<lakhia> goodthing: that's not bad
<lakhia> killeroy: yeah, that can be a factor, definitely
<idawood> goodthing: use kubuntu or ubuntu 6.10
<lakhia> goodthing: so far no hardware problems with my dell inspiron laptop
<goodthing> idawood: i do, but i wanted to install debian some day anyway
<idawood> or there is another good distro if you are just like to try diffrent distros
<goodthing> like? :)
<idawood> that's freespire
<goodthing> nope, would not do it for me i guess
<idawood> ahan
<lakhia> btw, what is a good video player for linux? I tried kaffiene and mplayer so far
<killeroy> vlc?
<idawood> they try debian
<idawood> then*
<lakhia> do dvd nav menus work in vlc?
<idawood> installing debian give good hand on experience to linux
<lakhia> i need something which my wife can use ... and mplayer doesn't cut it (guessing dvd://1 ... dvd://5 is too much for her)
<killeroy> not really sure - I've not watched a DVD on my PC for a long time
<idawood> vlc is good video player
<idawood> you can try totem too
<lakhia> what's the diff b/w the two?
<matthew> idawood, or kaffeine, my personal favorite!
<lakhia> tried finding reviews but no luck
<Admiral_Chicago> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<goodthing> lakhia: you could try kmplayer, kaffeine and codeine, those i think are the most friendly
<idawood> for most they are both videwo players
<lakhia> I like kaffeine ... but it occasionally hanged in 5.10.
<idawood> vlc is good to know to play most formats easily and efficiently
<matthew> I had to killall kaffeine once under edgy, but no further problems...
<idawood> it's light weight player
<idawood> and works fine, quickly and efficiently
<lakhia> ok, I guess I will stick with kaffeine for now and see how it goes
<lakhia> hmm, thanks guys ... vlc sounds interesting too
<idawood> if you need a player for DVD
<killeroy> well I'm sure kaffeine has had quite a few improvements since 5.10
<idawood> you can try LinDVD, if you can find it
<idawood> yes it has
<lakhia> lindvd is commercial and closed source, it seems from their web page
<nixternal> wow, LinDVD is the biggest clunk of #@$)*$# out there, and lakhia is right, gotta pay for it and can't hack it
<nixternal> i am using kaffeine right now to play dvds, but i am thinking about giving vlc another shot...mplayer used to play them and all of a sudden stopped doing so
<idawood> so what do you think about which one is best audio player
<lakhia> I've been using xmms ... but I hate it's interface if you need to do anything else besides playing
<idawood> amarok is good
<lakhia> wonder when xmms2 will be ready
* goodthing is a full amarok fan
<killeroy> love amarok
<idawood> freespire has Lsongs
<lakhia> i tried using it once but never got hooked
<idawood> am not sure if it's amarok based
<idawood> ok
<idawood> I just remembered I need a good image manager viewer
<idawood> which one should I use
<goodthing> idawood: looks like a combination of amarok with musikcube
<idawood> any suggestion?
<killeroy_gb> bah, such a wonky connection
<idawood> goodthing: I'm talking about image viewer, manager
<idawood> like ACDSee, Picasa for windows
<idawood> Picasa for linux is also available but it works slow
<lakhia> does digikam help with managing loads of pics?
<idawood> it's preinstalled in Edgy
<goodthing> idawood: and i about Lsongs. But what is wrong with gwenview?
<lakhia> seems to support tags, comments, etc.
<idawood> but it too loads pictures slowly
<lakhia> oh, ok. Never used it. Am still hooked to Adobe's photoalbum. Need to kick the habit one of these days
<lakhia> What about KPhotoAlbum (formerly named KimDaba)?
<idawood> lakhia: didn't tried this one, is it good
<lakhia> idawood: I haven't either. The kphotoalbum has testimonials and screenshots. Seems like it might do the job
<lakhia> there is a 3minute video that shows how easy it is to tag pics
<idawood> actually i need a light weight viewer which can quickly load and display pictures instead of loading with transitions
<lakhia> that's what this looks like ... the interface is pretty simple.
<idawood> ok I'll try it
<lakhia> sounds good ... I think I'll give it a try too
<lakhia> when I sit on my big iron desktop machine that has my picture collection
<lakhia> anyone tried Feisty?
* manchicken is hacking feisty as we type.
<idawood> does amarok supports equalizer
<manchicken> idawood: Yeah.  Tools->Equalizer.
<lakhia> wow! which part?
<lakhia> I'm too chicken to try it just yet
<manchicken> The system settings proggy.  I can't get this thing to compile for the life of me.  heh.  I shouldn't be hacking so late on so little sleep.
<manchicken> I've got it in a chroot, so there's no risk for me ^_^
<lakhia> :)
<manchicken> I'm going to bed in 15 minutes whether I'm done or not.
<lakhia> i'm about to doze off here too and all I'm doing is typing
<lakhia> I've been wanting to get started coding ... but just haven't gotten around to it
<idawood> lakhia are you indian
<lakhia> er, I mean coding on kde (I already code for work)
<manchicken> What are you waiting for?
<lakhia> idawood: close enuf ... Pakistani
<manchicken> Get on it.
<lakhia> I know ... I think it is just the initial hurdle so set things up etc
<idawood> close enough :)
<idawood> me too paki
<lakhia> plus, I don't have a compelling itch to scratch
<manchicken> lakhia: Setting up chroot to build is insanely simple.
<manchicken> I'm scratching someone else's itch right now.
<manchicken> he
<manchicken> h
<lakhia> idawood: cool!
<lakhia> hehehe!
<manchicken> This could be the last build of the night....
<lakhia> is there a doc on how to do this? The only time I did chroot was for installing gentoo
<idawood> :)
<lakhia> idawood: so, dawood is your last name?
<seven11> anyone an idea why some of the packages come back with an gzip error when i do apt-get update?
<idawood> :) yes
<lakhia> manchicken: I hope you got it to compile
<manchicken> Me too.
<seven11> why?
<idawood> It's Imran Dawood
* manchicken does the HELL YEAH dance...
<idawood> may be not zipped properly or may be not downloaded fully
<lakhia> manchicken: congratz!
<seven11> every time i do update it comes back with gzip error
<seven11> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<idawood> change the repositiries
<seven11> ?
<idawood> try to main servers of ubutunu
<idawood> try main servers of ubuntu
<lakhia> replace au.archive with us.archive (in /etc/apt/sources.txt)
<seven11> i choose au because it is closer but i will give us a try
<lakhia> sorry, that's sources.list, not sources.txt
<seven11> jo i guessed so
<idawood> seven: you did right but the source you are using have corrupted gzip file
<idawood> so it's better to try some other source repositry
<idawood> ok Have to go
<idawood> gotta go on job :(
<lakhia> see you, Imran
<lakhia> good luck with kphotoalbum
<idawood> thanx every one
<idawood> yea thanx :)
<idawood> Bye
<lakhia> any luck, seven11?
<fribuntu> Hi all
<lakhia> hi
<killeroy> hello
<fribuntu> What is the apt repository for the "bad" stuff like w32codecs or mscorettf, etc.?
<seven11> jo lakhia works with us
<seven11> thanks
<lakhia> cool
<lakhia> it's was idawood's idea ... :)
<fribuntu> Is there something like "debian-multimedia.org" for kubuntu?
<lakhia> fribuntu: did you try the universe multiverse repository?
<fribuntu> lakhia: yep.
<fribuntu> lakhia: It is not in there.
<killeroy> perhaps its in one of the PLF repos
<lakhia> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<fribuntu> lakhia: Apparently it is so bad, they don't want it anywhere near the official packages.
<fribuntu> lakhia: I know how to add repositories, I just don't know which repository to add.
<lakhia> go to the site .. and paste everything in the box
<lakhia> into an empty sources.list
<lakhia> make a backup (just in case)
<lakhia> doing that worked for me
<fribuntu> killeroy: what is PLF? Do you have an URL?
<killeroy> penguin liberation front
<lakhia> I don't know which of those repositories has w2codes but one of them does
<killeroy> url from ubuntuguide is as follows: deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/
<fribuntu> lakhia: Aha, there are PLF repositories listed in your box.
<fribuntu> killeroy: thanks!
<lakhia> fribuntu: ok, maybe that's the one (I knew one of them had it)
<firebird619> Could someone help me? I am trying to install kdenlive, but it says Depends: libqt3-mt (>= 3:3.3.7) but 3:3.3.6-3ubuntu3 is to be installed. IT also says the same for other packages. How can I fix this?
<lakhia> well, going to bed
<lakhia> good night guys
<killeroy> night
<xsacha> damn i so want this patch in: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/60726
<crimsun_> xsacha: doesn't seem relevant in feisty.
<seven11> anyone knows a program which can make on pdf file out of many single ones?
<xsacha> crimsun_: aiglx supports pixel shaders in feisty?
<crimsun_> xsacha: I can't seem to find that error message in the logs.
<unix_infidel> seven11: the only possible way i can think of is to import via OO.org and then export as one pdf
<unix_infidel> otherwise get Acrobat 7 Pro for Win32.
<unix_infidel> I beleive even cxoffice supports it.
<seven11> i tryed OO but it couldn't read the pdf file
<unix_infidel> seven11: then use acrobat pro.
<seven11> free?
<unix_infidel> is it all text?
<unix_infidel> seven11: of course not, its like 400 dollar software :)
<seven11> :(
<seven11> nop thanks
<seven11> i will find another way
<unix_infidel> seven11: if its all just basically rich text export it to a more usable file.
<unix_infidel> if its not i'm sure openoffice can find a way to open it.
<seven11> i will give it another try
<seven11> i will post it here if i find a way
<unix_infidel> win32 has a lot of novel pdf manip methods.
<xsacha> crimsun_: logs of what?
<xsacha> no error, just pixel shaders arent available..    glxinfo -i | grep fragment_program
<crimsun_> xsacha: /var/log/Xorg.0.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<xsacha> crimsun_: using aiglx? what output of glxinfo -i | grep fragment_program      on feisty?
<christiane> Hello. How can I define the ID of a partition? cfdisk, sfdik?
<crimsun_> xsacha: nothing relevant.
<xsacha> k, that patch needs to be added
<shinobi2> hi
<tbe> Hiloo everyone
<tamacracker> Hey guys...
<tamacracker> Where's my Screen shot program located?
<tamacracker> It's not under the Utilities option >.>
<matthew> tamacracker, the printscreen button.
<Jucato> tamacracker: K Menu -> Graphics -> KSnapshot
<tamacracker> I can just hit the print screen
<tamacracker> oh ok Jucato
<matthew> lol
<tamacracker> i didn't know Linux had that option like Windows >.>
<Jucato> of course you can hit the Print Screen button
<tamacracker> Ha... sweet
<tamacracker> >.> Newbs tend to be scared of new things maybe? ha
<tamacracker> Thanks matthew and Jucato
<matthew> tamacracker, I'm kind of the quick and dirty kind of guy...why bother with the program name when there's a button? lol
<tamacracker> I know, shortcuts are always better
<tamacracker> I just didn't know it worked lol
<kilrae> it's new
<matthew> now if I could get my windows button to pop up the Kmenu...
<tamacracker> Yeah that would be sweet!
<matthew> I know I can, I'm just too lazy to figure it out...lol
<tamacracker> ha
<tamacracker> yeah key shortcuts
<matthew> anyone have any ideas?
<Jucato> google?
<unix_infidel> use a wm and not a de :P
<matthew> Jucato, or something...
<matthew> like...enlightenment?
<Jucato> the disadvantage of mapping Win key for the K Menu alone, is that you can't use it for anything else
<unix_infidel> ew, no.
<tamacracker> :D
<tamacracker> Yeah... like Beryl
<matthew> Jucato, but I'm not using it for anything now...
* unix_infidel doesnt have a win key.
<unix_infidel> w00t
<tamacracker> Beryl uses it with some of their eyecandies
<tamacracker> >.> is that an old keyboard?
<unix_infidel> tamacracker: no, of course not.
<matthew> tamacracker, I've got a rage 128 pro w/ NO 3d/OpenGL...really sucks, but I'm working on getting an nvidia...
<tamacracker> or just one specifically without am.
<Jucato> matthew: then time to use it for something :)
<unix_infidel> tamacracker: no, i'll give you a hint though.
<tamacracker> nvidia = niiice
<Jucato> besides, why use the K Menu when you can use Katapult :)
<tamacracker> Mac?
<matthew> tamacracker, it's a 104 key keyboard.
<unix_infidel> It's the same keyboard the Creator of Facebook.com and the BSD dev's use :)
<tamacracker> ha
<tamacracker> Jucato... very tru.
<unix_infidel> no joke either :)
<matthew> unix_infidel, I bet you want me to use compiz or glx...huh?
<Jucato> dvorak?
<unix_infidel> matthew: i use X primarily to spawn $TERMs
<unix_infidel> so flux works fairly well for me.
<matthew> unix_infidel, nice. I used fluxbox for a while, very very minimal, very nice. I liked it for old, old machines...
<unix_infidel> i like it for fast machines.
<unix_infidel> go figure, get work done quickly so i can go play :)
<matthew> unix_infidel, I like mah eye-candy
<matthew> unix_infidel, fortunately, I don't work with my machine!
<unix_infidel> matthew: no problem with eye candy.  WE just have TOTALLY different views on the definition of eye candy!
<matthew> at least, not this one.
<matthew> unix_infidel, so, in your view, would a tool-bar be eyecandy?
<matthew> lol
<unix_infidel> Like I said, i like minimalist get work done ennvironment so I can go play.
<unix_infidel> Then its eye candy time :)
<matthew> unix_infidel, what're you running?
<matthew> specs, please
<unix_infidel> matthew: lots of stuff.
<matthew> proc, hdd, mobo, gfx...etc...lol
<unix_infidel> anywhere from 500mhz p3, to dual g5 powermac to 8 way xeon.
<pulltab> Isn't there somehow someway to open a rar file in kubuntu?
<matthew> unix_infidel, I've got this old P3 900Mhz box w/ 512 RAM
<tamacracker> All I need is a dock... and I'm satisfied with workspeed.
<matthew> unix_infidel, whoa, Xeon!?!?!
<tamacracker> pulltab
<pulltab> yes?
<tamacracker> open Adept Manager
<digitalfreedom> aight dewds girls im trying to install nmap with the X GUI front end and im getting this error saying that i have no gtk installed but im sure as i just used adept to get it anycertain gtk i should get?
<fdoving> pulltab: you need to install unrar i guess.
<pulltab> ok...
<fdoving> !unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unrar-nonfree - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tamacracker> and download unrar non-free version
<unix_infidel> or you can use 7zip :)
<tamacracker> I'm sure you have Ark.
<fdoving> 7zip fails on some .rars, works on most though..
<sukh> hi
<matthew> digitalfreedom, try this: sudo apt-get install nmap
<digitalfreedom> i did that
<matthew> oh
<matthew> lol
<digitalfreedom> but i want to try the GUI
<sukh> anyone know how to stop the bouncing icon beside the mouse when you start an app?
<unix_infidel> fdoving: is correct unfortunately, its designed to handle 7z but its fairly versatile as it is.
<matthew> the GNOME desktop?
<digitalfreedom> KDE
<digitalfreedom> oh lol not me
<matthew> digitalfreedom, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tamacracker> I like the bouncing icon :(
<tamacracker> :D
<digitalfreedom> i have KDE
<matthew> digitalfreedom, do you want to use GNOME?
<sukh> its so anoying
<digitalfreedom> its not that let me find the error..no im not up for GNOME
<matthew> digitalfreedom, ok
<tamacracker> but honestly, I don't know how to get rid of the bouncing icon.
<sukh> :(
<digitalfreedom> nmapfe.c:114:2: error: #error "Your system does not appear to have GTK (www.gtk.                                                                                                   org) installed.  Thus the Nmap X Front End will not compile.
<matthew> It's under system settings
<matthew> I know that much
<matthew> lol
<unix_infidel> lol.
<matthew> not you, digitalfreedom
<sukh> too many settings..ive gone through it twice and i acnt find it
<matthew> digitalfreedom, umm, no idea...sorry
<digitalfreedom> sukh: diffrent theme maybe?
<digitalfreedom> me neither
<digitalfreedom> i jsut got all the XML gui and C++ gtk bindings
<fdoving> sukh: k -> run command 'kcmshell kcmlaunch'
<digitalfreedom> its not working
<digitalfreedom> :(
<digitalfreedom> time for some single malt whiskey
<unix_infidel> make it a double.
<sukh> awsome thanks, any clue as to how you found that?
<fdoving> sukh: i know it's there. for more options than the ones available in system settings you can use the kde control center. K -> Run Command -> 'kcontrol'
<unix_infidel> fdoving: how hard has it been getting new people ubuntu cloaks lately?
<matthew> you can also run that from the cli
<sukh> thanks once again...time to go to bed. :)
<fdoving> sukh: also.. in a terminal, you can run 'kcmshell --list' to get a complete list of modules.
<fdoving> unix_infidel: no idea. i'm not into those things.
<unix_infidel> fdoving: I took a shot :)
<matthew>  unix_infidel, what are unix cloaks?
<matthew> I mean, ubuntu cloaks.
<fdoving> !cloak
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<matthew> ah
<matthew> unix_infidel, do you need one?
<unix_infidel> matthew: do i need a cloak, no.  I already have one.
<matthew> ah, ok.
<matthew> I really don't see the point if I'm not visiting "adult" sites...lol
<matthew> maybe if I was ssh'ing somewhere...
<fdoving> it's for IRC only.
<unix_infidel> matthew: I think you misunderstand the definition.
<digitalfreedom> im so in dep-hell right now
<digitalfreedom> :(
<matthew> digitalfreedom, use synaptic
<unix_infidel> digitalfreedom: running red hat eh?
<unix_infidel> :)
<matthew> sudo apt-get install synaptic...
<crystal> can someone help me?
<matthew> !someone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tamacracker> so gettin cloak is actually a good thing eh?
<tamacracker> Beneficial?
<matthew> crystal, what can we do for you?
<unix_infidel> tamacracker: like most all things it a matter of convention.
<tamacracker> convention?
<matthew> unix_infidel, or conviction, lol
<crystal> I cannot get the driver for my video card installed to support 3d acceleration
<tamacracker> lol
<crystal> or installed right period
<tamacracker> oh wit
<tamacracker> wait*
<matthew> crystal, what is the graphics card, which driver, where did you get it, and what OS?
<tamacracker> cloak is for IRC.
<digitalfreedom> i am mat
<digitalfreedom> unix i mean
<digitalfreedom> pango geezz
<tamacracker> <,< I wish I could listen to AM radio stations
<crystal> ati radeon x200m, fglrx, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305665, kubuntu edgy
<tamacracker> on pc that is.
<pulltab> When Ever I try to unrar a RAR in ARC it show error "
<pulltab> The utility unrar is not in your PATH.
<pulltab> Please install it or contact your system administrator.
<matthew> hmmm, ATI is def a hard one to play with...I honestly can't help much, sorry.
<Jucato> pulltab: install the package "unrar"
<tamacracker> pulltab...
<tamacracker> i just gave you instructions.
<tamacracker> open up Adept Manager
<pulltab> I have a file called unrar that has a icon like a gear, and I've tried putting it every path I can think of
<Jucato> pulltab: from multiverse, or "unrar-free" (from universe)
<tamacracker> type in unrar
<digitalfreedom> well i got bigger problems now thunderbird wont open nor firefox the icons went away and replaced with the "gear"
<pulltab> there is no package unrar
<tamacracker> and use unrar non-free version >.>
<pulltab> BRB
<Jucato> .....
<tamacracker> oh maybe you need to change your adept settings
<digitalfreedom> more single malt whiskey by the bottoe full is now called for
<matthew> crystal, ok, so, what part of the instruction didn't work?
<matthew> I'm looking at the page now
<crystal> when i run the glxinfo | grep direct it says that the display cannot be loaded (null)
<digitalfreedom> what does malformatted mean?
<matthew> crystal, try running glxgears from the Command Prompt...what happens?
<matthew> crystal, also, what is the error that you get?
<crystal> Error: couldn't open display (null)
<crystal> for both
<matthew> crystal, yeah, sorry, shoulda seen that...
<digitalfreedom> malformatted anyone?
<crystal> is ok
<matthew> !pastebin | crystal
<ubotu> crystal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<matthew> crystal, paste your xorg.conf there, please
<digitalfreedom> he piped crystal
<digitalfreedom> lol
<pulltab> synaptic has 0 results for "unrar"
<digitalfreedom> gtk just killed my computer
<digitalfreedom> awsome
<matthew> crystal, then tell me the url of the page...
<crystal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37303/
<matthew> crystal, ok, h/o
<matthew> crystal, I assume you've rebooted?
<crystal> yes i have\
<matthew> crystal, ok, I'm out of ideas...sorry
<matthew> anyone else have anything to add?
<crystal> well thank you for your help i will look into the other irc
<matthew> ok, good luck, crystal
<digitalfreedom> well that sucked
<digitalfreedom> i got gtk stuff and lost firefox
<digitalfreedom> and thunderbird
<digitalfreedom> had to reinstal lthem both
<digitalfreedom> o.0
<mats> reinstalling? :p
<digitalfreedom> had too
<mats> hehe, strange
<digitalfreedom> the shortcut i clicked on said they were malformatted
<digitalfreedom> LOL
<digitalfreedom> it worked fine till i got the gtk stuff
<digitalfreedom> and pango
<digitalfreedom> bleh
<llutz> Moin
<mats> digitalfreedom: heh - now you blowed my mind :p
<mats> thats not tipical
<sbonete> hello everyone
<volo> cawte je ut niekto zo slovenska??
<nuxil> Hello guys
* sbonete just probing
<volo> slovakia?
<nuxil> volo, no norway
<zorglu_> !sl
<ubotu> sl: Correct you if you type `sl' by mistake. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.03-14 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 132 kB
<zorglu_> moauoaua :)
<volo> slovakiaaaaaaa je ut niekto???
<nuxil> im trying to get the output from  nc -vvn -z 192.168.1.1 79-81   to be out into a file.. but it doesnt work anyone have a idea why? pipe it with > File doesnt help
<volo> slovakia help
<aspianatte> good morning!
<nuxil> G'Day
<aspianatte> someone of you have 64 bit instaled?
<nuxil> me
<aspianatte> i can't see video in real player!
<zorglu_> volo, what is the language code for slovakia ? .uk, .fr etc.. this kind of stuff
<nuxil> use mplayer
<aspianatte> umm
<volo> slovakia?,,
<aspianatte> mplayer can handel ram files?
<nuxil> yes
<zorglu_> aspianatte: some of them yes
<aspianatte> i have tried to paste a link address bun it doesn't play
<aspianatte> i have googled for real player test page and then from there i have tried to play some
<aspianatte> there is audio but no vieo
<aspianatte> bideo
<nuxil> aspianatte, what address ?
<aspianatte> wait a minute
<zorglu_> !codecs | aspianatte
<ubotu> aspianatte: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zorglu_> aspianatte: did you follow those tutorials ?
<aspianatte> i have red that page one miliion times don't give me anymore that address
<aspianatte> ahh
<aspianatte> i'm sercik
<nuxil> aspianatte, give me the add.. and i'll check if mplayer plays it
<sercik> nuxil http://service.real.com/test/
<volo> slovesnko
<zorglu_> !loco | volo
<ubotu> volo: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<kraut> moin
<volo> hm....
<nuxil> sercik, :) it players
<nuxil> *plays
<sercik> nuxil i'm disappointed :(( i don't want to use linux anymore!
<sercik> what distribuction do you use?
<zorglu_> volo: this is a english speaking channel, there are many channel in other language, try #ubuntu-fr but replace -fr by your country/language
<nuxil> sercik, install ,mplayer and the codecs
<sercik> i heve installed
<nuxil> then you will be fine
<volo> zorglu thanks
<sercik> the codec? what do you mean exctly?
<zorglu_> sercik: that's fine, ubuntu want you to be happy. if you dont want to use ubuntu, ubuntu wont force you to
<sercik> zorglu_ : what do you say?
<zorglu_> sercik: you have the complete right not to use linux
<sercik> you must convince people tp use linux
<zorglu_> sercik: ubuntu people respect that and wont try to force you
<sercik> nuxil what do you mean with the codecs?
<zorglu_> no i dont :)
<zorglu_> forcing people is not part of ubuntu policy
<allan__> no you show them linux but like methey are so used to windows not an easy task
<sercik> nuxil please tell e which version of mplayer and which codecs?
<nuxil> libxine-extracodecs
<sercik> so i will try
<zorglu_> sercik: on the other hand, if you want to use linux, we will be glag to help you :)
<sercik> i know zorglu_
<sercik> you are a good boy!
<zorglu_> cool :)
<zorglu_> sercik: so have you made your decision ?
<sercik> zorglu_ i use linux from many years
<sercik> i'm not w newbye
<zorglu_> sercik: ?
<sercik> i use linux from long time
<sercik> i think that the problem is using a 64 bit version
<zorglu_> <sercik> nuxil i'm disappointed :(( i don't want to use linux anymore! <- i was talking about this sentence
<zorglu_> not about the time you use linux
<nuxil> sercik, if you haved used linux forlong time.. you should learn to use the wiki's howto's and google more TO :)'
<allan__> inly now linux ubuntu - suse- mephis- mandriva -knoppix - puppylinux -pc bsd - ect too many ossses for people to ty being pc made for windows not linux
<sercik> no no but i was joking
<zorglu_> sercik: ah ok, sorry the ':
<sercik> nuxil if i'm here...
<zorglu_> ponction was unclear
<sercik> i 'm not able to solve the problem
<allan__> first time i got this koversation goin looks ok so far
<zorglu_> sercik: as you want to use linux, you can read video by following those tutorial
<nuxil> apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<zorglu_> !codecs | sercik
<ubotu> sercik: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sercik> nooooooo
<nuxil> yes
<sercik> that tutorial is for 32 bit
<zorglu_> sercik: the xine extracodec are part of the tutorial
<sercik> and not 64 bit
<zorglu_> ah ok
<nuxil> shit.. want this to work or not
<allan__> I buy LFX  magazinre from england here in australia
<sercik> and then i have followed that tutorial i have installed real player it play files but i don't see video
<zorglu_> sercik: well current 64bit is not really perfectly supported :)
<nuxil> sercik, im telling you to apt-get install libxine-extracodecs to make it work
<allan__> 64 bit still not fully supported by xp or vista yet :)
<sercik> don't make me stupid, please!
<ZeuGiRDoR> today, when I try to send a file throught bluetooth, this message appears: "Error connecting transport". What's wrong?
<allan__> signal lost
<sercik> su do you have 64 bit installed
<zorglu_> sercik: so if you use 64bit you will frequently run into trouble.
<sercik> and you visit that site with konqueror?
<bxnp> clear
<allan__> even microsoft games arew not all 64 bit supported an im a heavy gamer
<allan__> i got on my pc windows on a 40gig hdd bios boot to a 20 gig for ubuntu with edubuntu works well
<sercik> nuxil why do you abandon me? only two question i want to ask!!
<nuxil> sercik, i have 64 bit
<allan__> any 1 find linux nowdays finds u r internet connections 5 times fasrer than windows
<allan__> i mean locates all connetions better lol
<sercik> do you visit that site with konqueror?
<nuxil> sercik, i visit the site with firefox.
<sercik> ah
<nuxil> sercik, then the mozilla-mplayer plugin kicks in
<sercik> firefox 64 bit?
<allan__> all sites u must use a browser lol
<nuxil> sercik, im running firefox 2 beta atm
<nuxil> i havent upgraded :p
<sercik> ok
<allan__> this is only a text based chat service
<nuxil> allan__, nooo is it true?
<nuxil> allan__, :P
<sercik> goodbye see you soon
<linux8> halo
<linux8> now i can't open "add/remove program"
<vado> Re
<linux8> The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<mats> linux8: it says what you have to do
<linux8> root@ubuntu:/etc/apt# edit sources.list~
<linux8> Warning: unknown mime-type for "sources.list~" -- using "application/*"
<linux8> Error: no "edit" mailcap rules found for type "application/*"
<Admiral_Chicago> in a terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> err it says that
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: ping.
<Admiral_Chicago> great. thanks Feisty for that restart.
<bxnp> is there already a fix for mounting under kde 3.5.5
<klaus> hello!  gphoto2 can download images from the cam, but only as root ... any Idea how a user can download with gphoto2?
<bxnp> cause its not mounting my cdrom and usb stick anymore
<bxnp> make a camera group and you as a user to that group klaus
<klaus> thank you, bxnp, i try!
<bxnp> or maybe there is already an camera group klaus
<bxnp> but you have to make that group with the right persmissions
<klaus> threre was no camera group in /etc/group
<klaus> now, there is a new group camera in /etc/groups and user is klaus, which permissions do i set where?
<klaus>  /etc/group i ment
<klaus> just adding the new group, doesnt work
<klaus> dont i have to associate this group with the usb-device ?
<bxnp> ehm no i dont think so you have to give it the right rights to acces the device
<bxnp> and then add  your user to that group and other users who should access the camera with gphoto
<klaus> ok, the last part is clear, but what means "right rights" ?
<bxnp> or maybe there is an configuration option within gphoto to configure it so you can use it as non root
<bxnp> acces rights
<bxnp> for example
<bxnp> 700
<klaus> 700 for /proc/bus/usb ?
<bxnp> your normal user seems to have not sufficient rights to acces the camera
<klaus> i agree your diagnosis
<klaus> the normal user has no sufficent rights
<CainMadness> Having trouble downloading updates with Adept, keeps erroring out on one of the packages. What do I do?
<klaus> but rights for what ? for /proc/bus/usb ?
* vyoman is away: Gone away for now.
<bxnp> wait klaus
<bxnp> btw klaus you use gphoto
<bxnp> why dont you use a program like digikam
<klaus> normally i like to use digikam
<bxnp> wich uses gphoto as it back ends
<klaus> but digikam runs with use rights. it detects the cam, but cannot download the images
<klaus> gphoto2 is runable as  root, and this worked.
<digitalfreedom> whats a good linux firewall m8's?
<jezovi> hello
<jezovi> :))
<digitalfreedom> hey jez
<klaus> digitalfreedom: mabye you mean iptables?
<digitalfreedom> no i mean a firewall
<Admiral_Chicago> digitalfreedom: firestarter
<digitalfreedom> aweet than Admiral
<digitalfreedom> adept have it?
<circ> can i do a quick question?
<Admiral_Chicago> should have it
<Admiral_Chicago> !ask | circ
<cheez_doodles> digitalfreedom: iptables
<digitalfreedom> sweet :)
<ubotu> circ: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<digitalfreedom> you piped circ
<circ> ok how do you make the 'taskbar' icons smaller in the panel?
<Admiral_Chicago> circ: resize the panel+
<digitalfreedom> right click on it then click on configure panle
<stamen> !MSXML
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about MSXML - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stamen> hi
<stamen> who works with wine
<stamen> or nobody here ?:)
<digitalfreedom> wine is kewl
<digitalfreedom> i use it for a few things
<klaus> bxnp: do you have an idea where i have to set the right access rights for the usb-camera ?
<circ> theres no option to make them smaller
<digitalfreedom> size man size
<bxnp> klaus: wait a sec
<circ> the size is large right now, but ive seen huge panels where the icons were tiny
<klaus> ok
<cyril_> yop
<Lynoure> stamen: are you looking for the number of people for statistics? If not, try asking your actual question instead
<digitalfreedom> or maybe try a diff theme?
<Bubba_Gump> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stamen> I wnat to ask, how to install MSXML4 for wine
<digitalfreedom> firestarter installed zawsome
<shosho> hi all any one here know about python
<Ace2016> There is something wrong with my /etc/fstab
<bxnp> i have it klaus sec
<Ace2016> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37325/
<bxnp> http://gphoto.org/doc/manual/permissions-usb.html
<circ> themes dont make a difference
<Ace2016> what are those radom long uuids?
<bxnp> here is your answer take a look at it
<klaus> thank you bxnp!
<Admiral_Chicago> Ace2016: edgy?
<bxnp> i am reading it aswell so if you have more question's just pop it
<Hobbsee> Ace2016: they're fine you can leave them
<stamen> how to fix this -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37328/
<Ace2016> Hobbsee: but i need to remove them
<Admiral_Chicago> yes, they make for a more robust fstab iirc
<Ace2016> Hobbsee: i'm trying to run initng and its failing
<Hobbsee> Ace2016: what for?
<klaus> ok
<Hobbsee> urgh
<circ> oh well
<Ace2016> Hobbsee: so can i remove them without breaking the system?
<Hobbsee> so then just use /dev/hda# like the line above was
<Hobbsee> it might break in the future
<circ> what do i need to install to configure screen settings like resolution?
<Hobbsee> circ: intel card?
<Admiral_Chicago> !res | circ
<ubotu> circ: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Ace2016> Hobbsee: i was about to but i wanted to know if there was a reason for the use of uuid
<Admiral_Chicago> that?
<Hobbsee> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Hobbsee> Ace2016: ^
<stamen> how to fix this -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37328/
<Admiral_Chicago> !repeat | stamen
<ubotu> stamen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<circ> well no not the x window, kde had a tool to shift resolutions and so on
<Admiral_Chicago> stamen: it's fine, it's not an error.
<circ> i did a base install, but have no idea what that pack is called
<shosho> hi
<shosho> hi all any one here know about python
<stamen> Admiral_Chicago:  I know, but do you know how to make this not to appear
<Hobbsee> circ: kde-guidance, iirc
<stamen> when I am upgrading
<Admiral_Chicago> stamen: you're on edgy right?
<stamen> yes
<Admiral_Chicago> i have no idea, it always happened with me
<stamen> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> it's not an error, it just appeared
<Hobbsee> stamen: in feisty, they hope to have an update manager.  just run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" again
<circ> thanks
<stamen> as I see this version makes a lot of headakes
<Hobbsee> actualyl, that's standard for a dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> (python transition caused that)
<stamen> Hobbsee: after making this, all is the same
<shosho> any one here know about python
<Admiral_Chicago> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<bxnp> klaus: is it off any help
<klaus> bxnp: i am reading it
<bxnp> oke
<Ace2016> bye all
<Hobbsee> shosho: the people in #python do
<shosho> i cant get there
<shosho> i have a message u need to be identified
<Hobbsee> use /j #python
<shosho> i did
<Hobbsee> really?
<Admiral_Chicago> try right clicking
<Admiral_Chicago> might be only registered nicks too
<shosho> so ??
<Hobbsee> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Hobbsee> shosho: you need to register with freenode, then you can join
<digitalfreedom> how can i make nmap show ALL the open ports on a target?
<digitalfreedom> --open?
<lazarus__> Im trying to mount a samba remote share locally, with absolutely no success. can anyone help?
<klaus> bxnp: which section is for me? the hotplog section ?
<klaus> bxnp: .. then i have to install hotplug
<shosho> excuse me plz
<shosho> somebody tell me how to reach python channel step by step
<shosho> if u plz
<bxnp> i think that hotplug is already installed on your system
<bxnp> you do run kununtu dapper right
<shosho> somebody tell me how to reach python channel step by step
<shosho> i didnt go to any channel b4 this channel is opened by default when i open irc
<klaus> bxnp: kubuntu edgy
<klaus> bxnp: it uses udev
<Ace2016> shosho: are you using konversation?
<shosho> yes
<Ace2016> then press F5 to get a list of the available channels and then refresh it, then filter it to find python
<Ace2016> once you know the name you can use   /join #name
<Ace2016> e.g /join #python
<lazarus__> anybody know how to mount a network share locally?
<Ace2016> shosho: or you can click on this >>  #python
<shosho> i have this message ]  [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<Ace2016> shosho: then you have to register
<Ace2016> your nick
<shosho> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<shosho> i cant
<shosho> every time i try i have the same message
<shosho> i dont know why
<shosho> i may be maaaaaaaaaaad
<klaus> bxnp: i tried http://www.blurty.com/users/claudiusmaximus/day/2006/10/19#388
<Ace2016> shosho: what message?
<shosho> [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<Ace2016> shosho: type  "/msg NickServ HELP REGISTER"  to register your nick with a password so you can join the channel
<shosho> "/msg NickServ HELP REGISTER"
<shosho> ok
<shosho> where can i write this
<Ace2016> into the Ubuntu IRC tab
<shosho> i have this [Error]  "/msg: Unknown command.
<Admiral_Chicago> no "
<Ace2016> don't use " just type whats inside it
<chupa-chups> iam so sad
<chupa-chups> i dont know how to reach there
<Admiral_Chicago> why is that
<chupa-chups> every time i  have error
<Admiral_Chicago> are you registered?
<Ace2016> reach where?
<chupa-chups> #python
<chupa-chups>  [Channel]  You need to be identified to join that channel
<chupa-chups> i tried many times
<Ace2016> Type /msg NickServ HELP REGISTER
<klaus> bxnp: yet no solution works. i have to buy an christmas tree, but will come again later ...
<chupa-chups> i did
<Ace2016> chupa-chups: did you follow the instructions?
<bxnp> oke klausis
<bxnp> oke klaus
<lazarus__> chupa-chups: take a look at: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<bxnp> i dont know if i am here then cause my internet is doing strange
<bxnp> but goodluck
<Ace2016> Then type  /msg Identify your-password-here  ??
<chupa-chups> i am trying now
<lazarus__> Im trying to mount a network share locally. can anyone help?
<rcrook> please elloberate?
<mildner> does anybody know how to install winetools on kubuntu 64bit
<rcrook> lazarus__: are you trying to mount a nfs or smb share?
<lazarus__> rcrook: smb share
<rcrook> lazarus__: using mount or a tool like smb4k?
<lazarus__> rcrook: using mount -t cifs, and smbmount, with the same error
<lazarus__> connection failed
<rcrook> hmm.
<lazarus__> but I can browse the share in konqueror without any problems
<xsacha> hey, with: ls -l | awk '$5 > 400000'    i see all files above 400KB in this directory.. how do i pass only these filenames to rm?
<rcrook> what are the options you are using? minus any passwords etc?
<rcrook> xsacha: use find
<lazarus__> rcrook: Ive tried every combination of options I can think of, with no success
<xsacha> oh ok find -size, thanks
<shosho> problim
<shosho> really big problim for me
<rcrook> xsacha:  no probs
<shosho> no its a problim
<rcrook> lazarus__: give ma a sec and I will give you an example I have used
<lazarus__> rcrook: eg, smbmount //remote/sharename /media/mydocs -o username=(user),password=(pass)
<lazarus__> rcrook: Im assuming everything is working hardware-wise and configured, since I can browse shares in konqueror with smb:/...
<rcrook> damn lazarus__ .. that works for me...
<rcrook> I gather its a windows box you are mounting?
<lazarus__> rcrook: its driving me nuts. Ive followed so many howtos to the letter
<rcrook> I can imagine.
<lazarus__> yes, windows, but its a dual-boot with kubuntu dapper, either os same story
<rcrook> what version of windows?
<lazarus__> xp, sp2
<rcrook> hmmm....
<lazarus__> this box has limited ram. could that be the problem? again, I can browse shares in konq
<rcrook> you could try to disable the third party smb server option in the local security pocily ion the windows box
<rcrook> doubt its memory...
<rcrook> sounds like we are missing something in the smbmount options..
<lazarus__> Ive mostly tried to get it working running kubuntu on both boxes, thinking same version of samba on both boxes would be easier
<lazarus__> on the plus side, Im learning a lot
<rcrook> could be.. it would be good to see if there is anything in eventviewer in the XP box
<rcrook> maybe give a hint.
<rcrook> I am running win2k on my win box.. all seems to work ok
<lazarus__> ok, Ill see if I can find anything. also, would it matter if the windows box is logged in as admin user account or more restricted account?
<rcrook> shouldnt
<xsacha> rcrook: how do i get find to only search in the current directory?
<rcrook> xsacha: -maxdepth levels
<xsacha> ah
<rcrook> lazarus__: also try the degug=4 option on smbmount
<franky> hello everyone
<franky> i have troubles with startup of kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> how is it going franky
<Admiral_Chicago> what is the problem
<franky> well, i installed ubuntu 6.10 last weekend, everything worked fine this week
<rcrook> lazarus__: thats debug=4
<franky> but now i want to boot my computer, i enter my login and password
<franky> my screen turns black and shows the login dialog again
<franky> i also got an error once 'cannot start kstartupconfig'
<franky> and it tells me about the $HOME dir which kde has no writing access to
<franky> any idea?
<Admiral_Chicago> okay
<Admiral_Chicago> it seems like ~/.kde is messed up somehow
<xsacha> rm `find -maxdepth 1 -size -380k -a -size +300k`    perfect :)
<Hobbsee> franky: what's your user?
<Admiral_Chicago> log into a fail safe terminal
<Admiral_Chicago> and try "sudo startx"
<Hobbsee> franky: sudo chown -R user.user $home
<Hobbsee> (where user is the name of your user)
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: what does that command do?
<franky> ok but i will have to switch computers for that
<Admiral_Chicago> add access i see
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: changes the owner - ch own
<Admiral_Chicago> don't try sudo startx,
<Admiral_Chicago> listen to Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> heh :P
<Admiral_Chicago> no i read it too quickly I see it now thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> franky: sudo chown -R user.user /home/user - where all 3 users are your username
<franky> ok but i will have to switch computers, i installed ubuntu as a dual boot with win xp
<Hobbsee> franky: fair enough
<franky> i'll write down this and i will be back in a few minutes
<franky> thanx in advance
<Admiral_Chicago> you're quite popular on IRC today Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: why so?
<Admiral_Chicago> getting poked for help in -bugs as well
<Hobbsee> ah yeah
<Hobbsee> and in #kde4-devel
<Hobbsee> hey rob!
<kwtm> Hello, all.
<rob> hey Hobbsee :D
<Hobbsee> :)
<franky> Hobbsee: what will that sudo chown command do?
<oslo>  wirh kopete i can't the text "showgallery.php" on msn ....
<kwtm> Got a question about dpkg --could someone help me find a file?
<Admiral_Chicago> add read acess to the user franky
<Admiral_Chicago> or actually change owner
<Admiral_Chicago> ch own
<franky> ok thx
<Admiral_Chicago> see what I mean?
<franky> btw: is there a way to move my home dir?
<Admiral_Chicago> cp ~/ /other/location etc
<franky> owkay, thanx, i'll give it a try
<Hobbsee> franky: change the ownership of those files
<Admiral_Chicago> actually cp ~/* /other/location
<Admiral_Chicago> but that is a bit more complicated
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: that wont do hidden files
<kwtm> franky: You mean set another directory as your home dir?  Or just copy what's in your home dir to another location that's not your home dir?
<xsacha> move or copy? move would be: usermod --home new_home_dir ?
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: you want cp ~/ /foo
<franky> set another dir as home dir.
<Admiral_Chicago> really? cp -a ~/
<Admiral_Chicago> yea that's what i meant
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: how would you do hidden files?
<kwtm> franky: I think xsacha has the right idea, although I'm not familiar with usermod.  But you do need to change the HOME environment,
<Hobbsee> well, either cp .* or just cp /
<kwtm> franky: otherwise you would end up just continuing to use your old home dir (which would now be empty if you moved your files elsewhere)
<Admiral_Chicago> okay i'll remember that, i've only been using linux for about a year
<xsacha> usermod -d new_home_dir -m
<xsacha> the -m moves too
<Hobbsee> kwtm: what did you want to know?
<kwtm> Hobbsee: I get this error with this file "/usr/lib/libcups.so.2"
<kwtm> Hobbsee: How do I find out what ubuntu package it came from?
<kwtm> Hobbsee: I figure there must be some dpkg command
<Admiral_Chicago> kwtm: i think it's apt-get show
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'm probably wrong
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: you are wrong :P
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: you're thinking of apt-cache show
<Admiral_Chicago> gah! i'm like 0/5 Hobbsee
<Admiral_Chicago> that is what I thought
<kwtm> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks, I'll check.  Ooops, Hobbsee: :P  Okay, apt-cache show /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 ?
<Hobbsee> kwtm: dpkg -L /path
<xsacha> franky: sudo usermod --home /foo --move-home $USER
<Admiral_Chicago> hey it's 6.15 AM here, plus i've been up all night doing a physics final
<Admiral_Chicago> 20 odd pages
<Hobbsee> kwtm: no, apt-cache show does something different
<Admiral_Chicago> i get to make mistakes :P
<Hobbsee> hehe
<franky> kwtm: thanx i'll try
<Hobbsee> apt-cache show does the packages, dpkg -L (list) will tell you the filse that belong to the package
<Hobbsee> also, packages.ubuntu.com will tell you
<kwtm> Hobbsee: thanks, I tried dpkg -L; but is there a way to find out what package a file belongs to if I don't know what package it is?
<xsacha> kwtm: sudo apt-get install apt-file
<xsacha> apt-file filename
<yuma> hi
<xsacha> search*
<kwtm> Hobbsee: I don't want to have to go through all packages looking for that file... xsacha: okay, will try that.
<Hobbsee> kwtm: dpkg -L does that, doesn tit?  or packages.ubuntu.com and scroll down
<Hobbsee> kwtm: look down - you want the second search box
<lazarus__> rcrook: with the debug=4 option, I get attempting host lookup, wins lookup, and then wins server resolution selected and no wins servers listed
<yuma> is there any way to change the kdm language?
<rcrook> lazarus__: do you have the win machine in your hosts file?
<yuma> I think so, because I remember that in gentoo I had Spanish...
<yuma> but I've not idea how...
<Admiral_Chicago> yuma: there is an option in xserver iirc
<lazarus__> rcrook: how do I check that?
<Admiral_Chicago> but i may be wrong
<rcrook> cat /etc/hosts
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: I'll find out
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> look in input device
<Admiral_Chicago> yuma:        Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<franky> Admiral_Chicago, Hobbsee and kwtm: thanks a lot! it works again!!!
<rcrook> lazarus__: if it is not there you can add it by editing the file or use the network setup
<Admiral_Chicago> is my line, your line sohuld read "es" i think
<Admiral_Chicago> Hobbsee: is that right?
<Hobbsee> franky: :)
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: I did that, but that's for the input of the kb
<Hobbsee> Admiral_Chicago: no idea, i dont use locales
<xsacha> franky: what did you end up doing?
<Admiral_Chicago> then i'm not wrong that i know of
<franky> well, i dit chown my home dir
<Admiral_Chicago> so I win...slightly
<franky> and then i move it to another dir
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: What I want is to have the interface in Spanish, instead of 'Password' I should read 'Contrasea' and so on
<xsacha> k
<Admiral_Chicago> yuma: OH!
<Admiral_Chicago> wait a sec
<rcrook> lazarus__: you and also use its ip address in the smbmount command too.. //192.168.XX.XX/share
<xsacha> export LANG       or  LANGUAGE ?
<kwtm> Hobbsee: Thank you --looking at packages.ubuntu.com worked!  I found that /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 is in the libcupsys package (I would never have found that on my own!)
<lazarus__> rcrook: where should the hosts file be?
<Hobbsee> kwtm: :)
<rcrook> lazarus__: /etc/hosts
<Admiral_Chicago> yuma: sorry right now i'm really tired and can't think straight
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe #kubuntu-es can help
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: hehe, don't worry, thanks for everything
<kwtm> Hobbsee: When I checked the package, it looks like /usr/lib/libcups.so.2 has length 0 --no wonder my printer isn't working!  I will reinstall the package.  I love having the k/ubuntu community available at 4 in the morning!
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: I'm already there, but they are all sleeping!
<Admiral_Chicago> yuma: i should be too!
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 16 2006, 06:28:39
<Admiral_Chicago> ...final exams
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: bad thing...
<kwtm> Admiral_Chicago: hey, best of luck on your physics exam.  Is this high school or university?
<Admiral_Chicago> yuma: i hear it is really easy to make one too
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: you really should be sleeping
<Admiral_Chicago> kwtm: college.
<Admiral_Chicago> actually i'm finishing my physics now
<Admiral_Chicago> 20 pages
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: physics?
<Hobbsee> kwtm: :)
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: what are you studing?
<Admiral_Chicago> physics and computer science
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: I'm doing physics in Madrid
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm jealous.
<yuma> best luck in exams!
<Admiral_Chicago> i love Spain, I went three years ago
<kwtm> Admiral_Chicago: I know how you feel!  (I did engineering in undergrad.  Man, what a wringer!)
<Admiral_Chicago> yuma: thanks
<rcrook> yuma: you can change the language for kdm in the kdm setings gui
<Admiral_Chicago> kwtm: 14 pages for homework, you know what it's like
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: if you want we can swap for a year or so!
* jerp enters the room, mutters a 'good morning', heads over to the table with the nametags and finds 'Newb'
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: hehe
<yuma> rcrook: I've tried kdmtheme, but I don't find the option
<Admiral_Chicago> yuma apt-cache search kdm
<kwtm> Admiral_Chicago: Best of luck!  Thanks Hobbsee!  yuma, quiero tambien ir en espana un dia!  Bye!
<Admiral_Chicago> there may be an option
<Admiral_Chicago> no ignore that
<Hobbsee> jerre: hehe, heya
<yuma> kwtm: you're invited too :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'm out of ideas...
<rcrook> yuma: not the kdetheme but if you start kcontrol and in the system admin there is a login manager section
<jerre> Hobbsee:whos is this
<yuma> rcrook: hmm, I don't know why but I'm afraid I miss some options in kcontrol
<Hobbsee> jerre: a strange person
<crystal> #ubuntu
<yuma> rcrook: I'll check but almost sure I don't have that
<rcrook> ok yuma
<lazarus__> rcrook: I add the win ip then the name after the 127.0.0.1 localhost, like this 192.168.xxx.xxx win-machine ?
<Admiral_Chicago> final exam = 21 pages. blah
<yuma> rcrook: I promise I search it for a long time!
<Admiral_Chicago> time to type some more lab reports
<yuma> rcrook: I found it, but I didn't expect that name in Spanish...
<Admiral_Chicago> second all nighter in a row
<yuma> I'm so ashamed...
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: In which course are you?
<klaus> bxnp, i am back
<rcrook> lazarus__: the format of hosts is <ip address> <hostname>
<bxnp> well i am not gone
<rcrook> yuma: do be ashamed.. they like to test us when naming the options... LOL
<rcrook> dont be ashamed
<rcrook> I mean
<Admiral_Chicago> yuma: physics 1 :| and it is that much wrk
<rcrook> doh! now I am ashamed.. my typing is bad tonight
<yuma> Admiral_Chicago: I know what you mean, I'm in 4th and you could be sure this is worst...
<klaus> hello, i am use kubuntu edy , and digikam cannot download from my usb-cam. its an rights problem, because root can. any idea ? maybe something with udev ...
<yuma> rcrook: yes, sometimes is hard to find something you've always have read in English
<rcrook> lazarus__: for example. my windows box is thing so the format would be 192.168.0.56 thing
<lazarus__> ok, added the winbox to hosts, the smbmout with debug=4 option now says error connecting to ip #:port # (No route to host), then the same thing again with a different port #
<yuma> well I've to go to have a shower and to buy something to eat today
<yuma> I'll see you later
<yuma> thanks for the help!
<rcrook> see ya yuma
<klaus> any idea how to use an usb-cam with digikam as non-root in kubuntu-edgy?
<chimaera> can somone with flash9 installed pls call http://www.myspace.com/wallsofjericho within konqi and see if the playlist of the player gets loaded correctly? (might want to turn the volume down, depending on your taste of music).
<chimaera> klaus: might want to add the user to the appropriate group, dont's know which this is, though.
<klaus> chimaera, i created a group camera, where the user is in, but i think kubuntu has to know that this group has the rights
<chimaera> klaus: try it the othe rway around. find out which group camera belongs to. ;)
<klaus> chimaera, ahm. and how ?
<chimaera> klaus: mhh, do you know the device (/dev/..)?
<frootstripe> hi all - cud s/o tell me how to get bluetooth modules to stop from loading on startup. the modules are cfcomm and l2cap
<klaus> chimaera, mabye no /dev/ device  ? not sure ... dont know
<klaus> chimaera, dmesg dont tell me
<chimaera> frootstripe: add them top /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<chimaera> klaus: does the application give any hints on the device used?
<frootstripe> thanx
<lazarus__> rcrook: smbmout with debug=4 option now says error connecting to ip #:port # (No route to host), then the same thing again with a different port #. does no route to host mean what it sounds like?
<frootstripe> only I don't have that file, the skeleton somewhere?
<klaus> chimaera, its an usb-cam ptp/ip ... 04cb:019b
<rcrook> lazarus__: could be a ip address error..
<rcrook> let me look at something
<chimaera> frootstripe: should be there. really should.  ;)
<revolutionstudio> anyone can suggest a cheap place to pick up some ram want atleast 1gb in the 184 pin ddr dimm
<malik__> does any know how to make opera play multimedia files in kubuntu edgy?
<chimaera> frootstripe: just add the module-name, nothing else in it.
<chimaera> klaus: try checking the ubuntu wiki or ask if someone in #ubunto knows to which group usb-cams are assigned.
<chimaera> klaus: #ubuntu of course.
<klaus> chimaera, ok i will try there thanks
<ylz_> Hello...
<revolutionstudio> and i have another question....about cooling fans...would it be safe to sit a big ass fan beside the case without the side panel on it to help cool it down...i shut down to add a fan and when i touched the metal inside i burned my hand
<rcrook> lazarus__: what I think is happening is the knoqueror use the netbois name resolution to get the hosts ip address. smbmount doesnt. I am not sure if you can force smbmount to use netbios. so you need to have the hosts ip address in hosts or you can use the ip address in the command itself.
<lazarus__> rcrook: you mean Im using the wrong ip number? or something is wrong with network configuration?
<ylz_> I try to change font size of GTK applications (like gaim and evolution), but I cannot find those settings in kcontrol. Does someone knows how to?
<xsacha> revolutionstudio: an intel?
<revolutionstudio> hell no...
<revolutionstudio> sorry just hate intels
<xsacha> i have trouble getting any of my AMDs above room temperature
<revolutionstudio> amd athlon
<lazarus__> rcrook: I tried smbmount with ip number, same no route to host error. could it be a hardware problem?
<rcrook> lazarus__: bigest issue is if you use dhcp for the windows box net configuration. then there is no garranty that you will have the same ip address each time it boots.
<lazarus__> rcrook: that is, faulty network card?
<revolutionstudio> its old but runs alot better than most of the intels around here anyways...everyone i know with intel bog out during gameplay...and my old ass amd 1.4ghz kicks ass
<revolutionstudio> but runs way too hot...and dont understand why
<rcrook> lazarus__:  try ping ipaddress eg: ping 192.168.0.54
<lazarus__> ipconfig in windows/dos gives you the ip number, right?
<rcrook> lazarus__: yup
<revolutionstudio> yes lazarus
<revolutionstudio> so will a big window fan or box fan work to help cool it all down?
<revolutionstudio> will that be safe really im sure it will work but safty wise
<revolutionstudio> any ideas on where to get the cheap ram?
<lazarus__> rcrook: ok, getting somewhere. now with correct ip, says smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000), then smbmnt failed: 1
<rcrook> lazarus__: you can chmod o+s `which smbmnt` but using setuid can be dangerous security wise.
<rcrook> lazarus__: its chmod u+s
<rcrook> sorry
<lazarus__> if I sudo smbmount, it says namecache_shutdown: Couldnt close namecache on top of gencache
<rcrook> lazarus__: interesting. let me try
<malik__> hi any one here knows how to make opera work in edgy?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<rcrook> lazarus__: did it actually mount the share?
<Ace2016> If i set up a software raid, at what point during startup will the bootprocess start reading from both disks?
<lazarus__> rcrook: hey, it did mount it!
<lazarus__> so I just need to sudo smbmount (and get the ip number right). Just want to make sure I understand what happened
<malik__> hi any one here knows how to make opera work in edgy?
<ibert> hey girls&guys! I'm search for way to send mails inside my lan from between different machines & users (so to their local mailboxes) does anyone know a howto for such a thing (small LAN)?
<chimaera> can somone with flash9 installed pls call http://www.myspace.com/wallsofjericho within konqi and see if the playlist of the player gets loaded correctly? (might want to turn the volume down, depending on your taste of music).
<rcrook_> ibert: simple way would to be to set up an imap server on one ot the machines
<Ace2016> i wonder how much speed i could gain by getting a cheep 40gb hard disk  and adding it as hdc and using a 40gb partition from hda and hdb and setting up a software raid. First i have to figure out when all the disks start being used
<malik__> hi any one here knows how to make opera work in edgy?
<rcrook_> malik__: if you have a little while I wil try to install it
<Administrateur_> hallo
<Ace2016> malik__: install it from conical repos?
<diana99> hola gente
<malik__> Ace2016: yes i have but it doesnt play multimedia files of any sort
<larson9999> malik__: i just installed it in edgy.  it worked fine
<rcrook_> malik__: have you an example site I could try?
<ibert> rcrook_: is this really simple? hmm. I was wondering If i could do it with postifx on the machines...
<sirjinx> Hi. Can some one help me?
<rcrook_> ibert: if you are going to go that direction I think exim is easier to configure
<sirjinx> My  xorg.conf file doesn't seem to load the modified changes unless I start X from the command line.
<malik__> http://news.bbc.co.uk and http://npr.org
<Ace2016> malik__: flash? or windows media? flash 9 just about works with it and kaffeine can be used as a plugin to play media files
<ibert> rcrook_: I'll check it out. thanx.
<malik__> flash works in it just fine its real meadia n windows media which is giving me grief
<malik__> the canonical repo i use is as this .........http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<sirjinx> Is it normal that X doesn't load the changes that I made to my xorg.conf file unless I start X from the command line?
<Ace2016> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<chimaera> sirjinx: you have to restart x. just loging out and lggin in (with kdm) running won't suffice.
<sirjinx> well, I have actually done a reboot many times. It worked yesterday when I did, but it's not working now.
<lazarus__> rcrook_: thank you so much for your help. just to confirm, I needed to sudo mount, and of course use the right ip number, either in hosts file or in the smbmount command. Is that all the problem was?
<koyo001> helo
<koyo001> i am trying out some new features
<koyo001> on kubuntu
<sampo-> Nice, only way to learn is trying :)
<ibert> koyo001: which ones?
<malik__> Ace2016: which canonical repo i need to enable?.......can u point me in the right direction plz?
<malik__> im using edgy with ked 3.5.5
<Ace2016> malik__: to use kaffeine to play stuff?
<Ace2016> malik__: you just have to install kaffeine-mozilla
<Ace2016> mozilla plugin that lanches kaffeine for supported media types
<rcrook_> lazarus__: yup... seems that way.
<lazarus__> Ive found mozilla mplayer plugin works well for windows embedded media in firefox, but have never tried with opera
<malik__> i installed the plugin last time n it does lauch kaffiene but only externally n it takes very long time to play video or audio files
<rcrook_> malik__: got opera installed but cant get it to play the streams. thing I need some plugins to get it to. I use firefox ad have few problems with it.
<Ace2016> true, thats what sucks about opera
<malik__> yea thats the thing it doesnt work correctly in linux n it sucks .........i can make firefox with extensions work like opera but its not the same
<malik__> konqi works just fine but lacks opera's mouse gestures .........other than that i like konqi so far
<Ace2016> firefox just doesn't feel as responsive, but after opera 8, it went down hill fast, can't even pann properly when zoomed
<rcrook> lazarus__: just to let you know I use smb4k instead of trying to handle smbmount.. does all the hard stuff for you. you might want to have a squiz at it.
<lazarus__> rcrook: is that installed with samba, or a separate package?
<malik__> i cant understand that why opera ppl havent released the code since they have made the browser free
<rcrook> separate package lazarus__
<sampo-> Are it possible to mount my root partition to other partition, witch is normaly mount as /home?
<sampo-> for temporary
<sirjinx> Now this is just weird. Everytime I cold boot into kde, my xorg.conf doesn't load. But once I restart X, it loads it. Is there a place besides /etc/X11 where an xorg.conf file may be stored?
<malik__> Ace2016: do you use firefox or konqi?
<rcrook> sirjinx: /var/lib/x11/
<sirjinx> ok thanks
<Ace2016> i use opera most of the time, and firefox if i'm watching youtube videos and stuff like that, opera's flash messes up easily
<koyo001> i have a little problem
<Ace2016> koyo001: what is it?
<koyo001> if someone could help me out i would really apreciateit
<koyo001> i am trying to get into multiverse
<koyo001> not working
<cox377> what does everyone here use to listen to mp3/wma's etc?
<rcrook> amarok cox377
<Ace2016> cox377: amarok/juk
<murchadh_bhaba> cox377, Amarok
<Ace2016> cox377: juk is better, faster
<cox377> murchadh_bhaba: does anyone here stream music over a network to there kubuntu box?
<rcrook> koyo001: you need to add  multiverse to the apt-sources file
<koyo001> i read the info
<koyo001> but as i try to rewrite the name
<frootstripe> how do i change my default internet browser? still want konqueror for my system tho....
<koyo001> when i click on it again it goes back to universe
<rcrook> are you trying it in adept koyo001?
<koyo001> yeah
<rcrook> let me have a quick look koyo001
<koyo001> tyring it in adept
<murchadh_bhaba> Ace2016, But amaroks extras are brilliant, and it works in konquerors sidepanel to wiki artists and lyrics, etc. I was loath to move away from winamp but amarok is solid.
<Ace2016> murchadh_bhaba: its slow, thats about the only reason i don't use it, takes forever to add all my music to a playlist
<koyo001> as you can tell newbie to linux
<murchadh_bhaba> cox377, Not that up on streaming, but as far as I know amarok can stream and read stream?
<koyo001> but i have been coming on and off back to linux
<cox377> murchadh_bhaba: it does with some stuff and just crashs with out
<koyo001> i just never got it completely set up right
<cox377> murchadh_bhaba: as a desktop OS this has been doing my nut
<koyo001> and never had the time to so just went back to shitty ass windows
<koyo001> but now i just cant take windows anymore
<cox377> murchadh_bhaba: it's like the fact with armork you can't add network shares into your library
<murchadh_bhaba> Ace2016, I have 22000 songs in it's Database, and it's probably the best media player I've used. On any platform! But my needs ar e limited to playing my nusic. All other media is played by an xbox; cartoons, movies, etc.
<rcrook> koyo001: Just tied the manage repos in adept. if you double click on the components on the line in question  then add multiverse and hit enter it should work
<Ace2016> murchadh_bhaba: well i just want to go to the collection tab, select all, and then right click and add them to the playlist but its not letting me
<murchadh_bhaba> cox377, Ah, I'll have to check it out. I think amaroks can share a single database across the network. I may be wrong though.
<cox377> murchadh_bhaba: i can imagine if the media is local it works very well
<koyo001> i just did that
<cox377> murchadh_bhaba: Umm u got any ideas how mate?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<koyo001> i try to click on the line
<murchadh_bhaba> cox377, MySQL!
<koyo001> then it gives me the option to write
<cox377> murchadh_bhaba: unfortunatly i dont know that well enough to start doing such a thing
<cox377> :(
<cox377> murchadh_bhaba: lol
<koyo001> but how do i write it so it stays
<BluesKaj> anyone try FF3 yet ?
<koyo001> and another thing is i have 2 universes
<murchadh_bhaba> koyo001, Click apply at the bottom!
<koyo001> after i finish writing
<koyo001> universe multiverse
<koyo001> ????
<rcrook> koyo001: seems odd but just typing multiverse at the end and pressing enter should work. sigh that is how it works for me.
<BluesKaj> copy & paste
<rcrook> yes
<rcrook> you want both universe and multiverse if you want the bleeding egde progs
<koyo001> does it have to be active when i do it
<rcrook> yes
<koyo001> yes i want it all
<koyo001> i am trying to get amule
<rcrook> ok
<koyo001> and codecs to listen to mp3's
<murchadh_bhaba> cox377, There is a good howto on just that, but you'll have to google it as I can't remember it off the top of my head. Unfortunately, my Kubuntu machine is the one with all the medai on it, my 9 year old laptop won't run amarok, and all media not played on the kubuntu PC is played on modded xboxes.
<koyo001> i just started with kubuntu
<koyo001> trying to set it up
<koyo001> finaly got msn back
<murchadh_bhaba> cox377, So I'm not much help. How much music do you have there, that you add it all to your collection?
<koyo001> now missing amule
<cox377> murchadh_bhaba: i have a similar figure to you 22000
<koyo001> and sound
<cox377> murchadh_bhaba: AHH modded xboxs.. thats my kinda media center ; )
<koyo001> been reading all the how to's
<koyo001> and cant get multiverse active
<praveer_fedora> kubuntu messed everything
<praveer_fedora> it messed grub of fedora core 5
<praveer_fedora> can anyone help me, i first installed fedora core 5 wid wondowz on hard disk 1
<praveer_fedora> then i installed kubuntu 6.06 lts on second hard disk
<praveer_fedora> it messed kubuntu itself along with fedora as fedora and kubuntu are not starting properly
<praveer_fedora> now i am on kubuntu live using konversation
<koyo001> it saya here in adept uncomment the following 2 lines to add software from universe
<praveer_fedora> please someone help me with ths, i used fedora rescue cd but grub-install reports errors
<praveer_fedora> now i could not boot to any linux
<praveer_fedora> neither kubuntu nor fedora
<praveer_fedora> strangely wwindowz boots well
<BluesKaj> you prolly have 2 , ext3 Linux partitions...confuses the mbr
<praveer_fedora> BluesKaj: what should i do then
<koyo001> rcrook
<koyo001> you still there
<rcrook> praveer_fedora: never used grub booting two linux's before... always used lilo for that... seems to handle multi linuxs' better.. sorry cant help very much
<rcrook> yes koyo001
<koyo001> sorry to disturb you
<koyo001> its just i dont know how to do it
<koyo001> i have been trying for days now
<rcrook> tis ok... just trying to figure why adept works ok for me and not for you koyo001
<BluesKaj> choose either kubuntu , I think you repartition fedora to a reiser file sytem and leabve kubuntu as ext3 . That should solve yer prob
<koyo001> maybe i am douing something real basic wrong
<koyo001> its what i think
<praveer_fedora> BluesKaj: i dont think fedora will support reiser due to its selinux policies
<rcrook> only thing I can think is adept is not running as root... something wrong with the sodu
<praveer_fedora> BluesKaj: what do u say
<koyo001> humm
<rcrook> sodu
<BluesKaj> then dump fedora :)
<koyo001> it asks me for my password
<rcrook> god my typing is bad tonight
<koyo001> tonight
<koyo001> where are you
<rcrook> canberra australia
<praveer_fedora> BluesKaj: i installed more than 200 packages on fedora
<koyo001> shit
<koyo001> the land down under
<rcrook> yup
<koyo001> cool
<koyo001> i am in santiago chile
<koyo001> morning here
<rcrook> hot at the moment actually lol
<koyo001> hot here too
<praveer_fedora> BluesKaj: i dont have 2 ext3fs on same hdd
<BluesKaj> praveer_fedora, it's your decision> murchadh_bhaba ...what do you think he should do ?
<rcrook> chile... sounds interesting. :)
<koyo001> ok let me describe what i do
<praveer_fedora> BluesKaj: one has fedora ext3 and other kubuntu ext3
<koyo001> you can tell me if i am missing a step
<koyo001> it is
<rcrook> ok
<cox377> koyo001: u been watching the ashes?
<koyo001> nice women here
<christiane> Hello. I just installed Kuibuntu 6.10 and now try to access a samba share in konqueror with "smb://user@server" but get no files. I installed smbfs but it's the same. What could be wrong here? Do I need smbfs for smb://?
<koyo001> what ashes
<rcrook> not a cricket fan then. LOL
<cox377> koyo001: opps wrong person
<koyo001> its ok
<cox377> rcrook: you been watching the ashes
<praveer_fedora> is there any k front end to grub so that i can install it via apt here and try it
<koyo001> no cricket for me
<koyo001> ok here it goes
<rcrook> I am not a cricket fan either cox377 LOL, but I know the aussies have been thrashing the poms;)
<koyo001> i start adept manager
<rcrook> ok
<cox377> rcrook: lol
<koyo001> manager asks me for my password
<rcrook> yup
<BluesKaj> praveer_fedora, this is a kubuntu help room ...try this for your fedora problem http://www.fedorafaq.org/
<koyo001> i then go to view manage repositories
<rcrook> cool
<koyo001> in repositories there is a line that says uncomment the following 2 lines to add software from universe
<rcrook> yup
<Alter-Ego> i forgot how to start an stuck adept
<koyo001> i right click the 2 lines and activate them
<vlt> Hello. I just installed Kubuntu 6.10 and now try to access a samba share in konqueror with "smb://user@server" but get no files. I installed smbfs but it's the same. What could be wrong here? Do I need smbfs for smb://?
<rcrook> yup
<koyo001> then i clisck on the line and write
<koyo001> universe multiverse
<koyo001> click apply
<koyo001> and nothing happens
<rcrook> ok koyo001.. I am gonna do the same
<BluesKaj> christiane, do you have SWAT installed (Samba Web Admin Tool) ?
<koyo001> stays exactly the same
<christiane> BluesKaj: No, what do I need this for?
<BluesKaj> or is it vlt
<BluesKaj> helps setup samba on yer system
<christiane> BluesKaj: I didn't realize that irc.freenode.org#kubuntu and irc.ubuntu.com#kubunti were the same ;-)
<koyo001> hey it worked
<christiane> BluesKaj: I don't want to setup samba on my system, I want to access a samba server.
<rcrook> lol
<koyo001> i have been doing the same shit for a week
<koyo001> and it finally worked
<koyo001> what the fuck
<rcrook> the vageries of computer... lol
* christiane is still here
<Admiral_Chicago> !language | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<apokryphos> !language| koyo001
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<koyo001> sorry
<koyo001> it was expression of joy
<koyo001> not meant in a bad way
<Admiral_Chicago> i know it was
<koyo001> sorry kids
<koyo001> lol
<koyo001> ok now i have no idea what to do
<rcrook> hit update
<koyo001> fetch updates???
<rcrook> yup
<koyo001> humm
<koyo001> dont have amule
<koyo001> or i mule on here
<rcrook> one sec
<rcrook> mine says its in the universe component.   let me see what repos
<koyo001> and why is it that when i go back to the repositories its not active????
<fribuntu> Hi again
<Ace2016> Hi
<fribuntu> Is anyone else having problems with the NVidia drivers after the most recent upgrade?
<fribuntu> I had to switch back to "nv" to enable X11
<Ace2016> fribuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318206
<rcrook> not sure exactly what repos... but as you say if the repos is not enabled ...
<koyo001> well cause when i switch back and forth
<hoody> hi there!
<boqdan> polaken devastation
<koyo001> when i go back its not active
<koyo001> shouldnt it stay active???
<rcrook> its should yes. koyo001
<Ace2016> Is there a software raid how to for ubuntu which uses the alternative install disk>?
<christiane> BluesKaj: Solved the smb:// problem. I had to append the shared path to the url.
<koyo001> man linux really makes my hard diffcult
<malik__> does any one know abt any skins for konqi besides the default settings?
<fribuntu> Ace2016: Thanks for the hint. I will try the methods described and reboot. brb :)
<hoody> i need help! kpowersave always want's me to start dbus although it is already started ... if i restart dbus the battery status shows up but i can't switch between powermodes
<rcrook> thats the challange koyo001.. LOL, not sure whats going on..
<koyo001> hey it says to uncomment the lines
<koyo001> shouldn't i uncomment
<rcrook> which is what the right click enable is supposed to do
<rcrook> or if you are keen you can manually edit the apt.sources file
<koyo001> no it leaves it with the comment next to it
<fribuntu> Ace2016: It worked. Thanks again for the hint. Was dead on.
<BluesKaj> christiane
<mattik> Hello. How do I disable the second ethernet card? My network have been slow after it that I install pppoe-password in adsl-router.
<BluesKaj> how did you append the path tom the URL?...I'm having aprob getting my wifes windows pc to access this linuxbox
<Ace2016> fribuntu: the link is from the message in the forums
<koyo001> what is it supposed to write
<koyo001> next to the universe one
<hyper_ch> anyone has winetools?
<koyo001> instead of comment???
<BluesKaj> christiane,  how did you append the path to the URL?...I'm having a prob getting my wife's windows pc to access this linuxbox
<rcrook> the ## is the comment marker at the beginning of the line
<christiane> BluesKaj: After seeing nothing when typing "smb://user@server" I added the path: "smb://user@server/user" ... and it worked.
<rcrook> when you enable the line the ## is supposed to vanish
<koyo001> comment##
<fribuntu> Ace2016: Do you have any idea how I could test my 3D acceleration?
<fribuntu> Ace2016: Some sort of minimal 3D test/benchmark for Linux ...
<BluesKaj> christiane, did you edit the smb.conf to do this ?
<rcrook> so the line should looks something like deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<christiane> BluesKaj: No, I just had to type something else in Konqueror's url line.
<BluesKaj> ok
<fribuntu> mattik: you can use "ifconfig ethX down" where X is the number of the device you want to disable.
<koyo001> and cant i just write that
<christiane> BluesKaj: Look, if there's a [homes]  section in smb.conf.
<mattik> fribuntu: thank you :)
<xsacha> http://bur.st/~s/3d.jpg
<koyo001> cause right now dont know why but when i enable it
<koyo001> it just stays the same
<rcrook> koyo001: what does the whole line actually look like at the moment?
<mattik> fribuntu: How I can do it automatically in boot time? By script?
<fribuntu> mattik: If you want to do that on a more permanent basis, disable "auto" in the /etc/network/interfaces file.
<fribuntu> mattik: Then it will not autoconfig your second network card again :)
<mattik> fribuntu: thank you
<BluesKaj> rcrook, and the rest of you guys when showing repos URLs pls put quotes around the whole address , otherwise noobs who cut and paste won't get the deb and the universe, multiverse parts
<koyo001> comment## uncomment the following two lines to add software from the universe
<mattik> fribuntu: So I have to start eth0 then some way
<koyo001> comment##repositories
<fribuntu> fribuntu: No, you just set eth1 on manual and leave eth0 on auto of course.
<rcrook> ahhhhhh
<fribuntu> mattik: see above
<rcrook> now I see the problem
<fribuntu> mattik: and see "man interfaces" :)
<mattik> fribuntu: thank you very much :) you are friendly guy :)
<koyo001> so what is the problem
<koyo001> ????????????????
<koyo001> tell me
<fribuntu> mattik: Most people here are very friendly, really.
<koyo001> cause i am clueless] 
<mattik> fribuntu: It's sure :)
<rcrook> koyo001: about 7 lines down from the the "uncomment the following two lines is a line starting with deb
<rcrook> that is the line you enable and then add multiverse at the end..
<koyo001> yes
<rcrook> just double click on the universe
<koyo001> really
<rcrook> yup
<rcrook> then add multiverse after universe
<koyo001> to witch line
<koyo001> the one with deb
<rcrook> the two line starting with deb
<koyo001> or the one with comment
<koyo001> ok
<koyo001> will try that see if it works
<rcrook> there is a deb and a deb-src
<rcrook> you dont really need the deb-src one tho
<mattik> fribuntu: Do I can comment lines what I don't need?
<koyo001> do i have to write universe
<koyo001> at the end
<koyo001> or just multiverse
<rcrook> at the end you should have universe multiverse
<koyo001> at the end of that line
<fribuntu> mattik: You can.
<koyo001> so i have to write universe
<koyo001> and then multiverse
<rcrook> just write multiverse after the universe thats there
<fribuntu> mattik: Use "#" in the beginning of a line.
<koyo001> there is no universe written there
<mattik> fribuntu: thank you. I found error. I have pppoe-settings in /etc/network/interfaces -file
<rcrook> hmmmm
<fribuntu> mattik: But note you can only comment whole lines, not just parts.
<mattik> ok
<rcrook> the line should look like this ->>>> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse
<koyo001> it says deb http>//cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/multiverse
<rcrook> tho it might not be au.archive.
<theholycow> Hello, people of Earth. Fear me, for I am here to enslave your whole race! That, or to ask a question...I'm not really sure which.
<theholycow> Okay, I guess I'll just ask a question. That whole race-enslaving thing sounds like a lot of work.
<koyo001> ok found the problem
<rcrook> ok...  you need to ensure the distribution is edgy and then the colunm for component is universe multiverse
<ganymed_> hi
<koyo001> the column written universe was completely hidden
<rcrook> ahhh
<rcrook> ok
<ganymed_> what is the standard prog for speed stepping (it is not powernowd anymore, is it)?
<rcrook> powersave should do it for you
<koyo001> what is powersave??/
<theholycow> Is there an efficient way to save a series of screenshots in one file? I've been saving individual images with ksnapshot, but it would be much quicker and easier to deal with if I could have screenshots go straight to the clipboard, where I can paste them all in one place...
<rcrook> powersave is a power management program for linux
<koyo001> comment was intended for someone else i think
<rcrook> theholycow: you could always paste the screenshots into operoffice write and save them as a pdf
<mattik> fribuntu: firefox is now fast. It's more fast than firefox in XP.
<rcrook> sorry koyo001, yes it was.
<theholycow> rcrook: That's my plan, exactly. However, how do I get screenshots onto the clipboard? ksnapshot seems only to save.
<rcrook> theholycow: ... good point let me see...
<ganymed_> correction, powernowd is still used. don't know, thought i had seen it not installed in synaptic
<theholycow> rcrook: The ksnapshot handbook says there's a button for using the clipboard, but I don't see it...
<koyo001> ok now got a brand new question
<koyo001> got 3 amules here
<rcrook> theholycow: its right under the save as button on the version I am using
<koyo001> amule
<koyo001> amule common
<koyo001> amule daemon
<theholycow> rcrook: What version? V .7.1 included in Breezy Badger is what I've got.
<koyo001> no i just wanna know wich one is the right one to install
<drakeoutlaw> koyo001: amule
<koyo001> ah
<koyo001> gracias
<drakeoutlaw> koyo001: it will automagically install others if needed
<rcrook> theholycow: it says Ksnapshot 0.7 on my version.. I am using edgy
<ganymed_> i use edgy. kaffeine used to work well (some issue with a window popping up twice for a second, but it started and worked), but now kaffeine just doesn't start. there is no output when i try starting it in a console
<koyo001> wooooohoooo
<koyo001> i think its gonna work
<koyo001> if this works i am not going back to win
<theholycow> rcrook: Argh...drat...curses...foiled again! <G> How can mine, which came with Breezy, by newer than yours from Edgy?
<rcrook> no idea theholycow... LOL
<ganymed_> seems to be since the first update, but as far as i remember this was just about updating the kernel libs
<rcrook> koyo001: I dropped loserdoze as my primary os 5 years back... lol
<rcrook> rcrook@trinity:~$ ksnapshot --version
<rcrook> Qt: 3.3.6
<rcrook> KDE: 3.5.5
<rcrook> KSnapshot: 0.7
<koyo001> i tried dropping win in 96 with red hat
<ganymed_> noone has problems with kaffeine???
<koyo001> but because i was still in school
<koyo001> and didnt have time
<koyo001> i just never could get time to learn
<murchadh_bhaba> theholycow, Have you changed your repositories?
<rcrook> thats the the version info on my ksnapshot theholycow
<harmental> hi eveybody...
<harmental> do u know any easy way to send international faxes using kubuntu?
<theholycow> murchadh_bhaba: I added a special-purpose repository that just has Musicbrainz Picard, a couple months ago
<rcrook> harmental: not something I have ever tried.. sorry
<BluesKaj> what is inetd ?
<koyo001> rcrook
<Seveas> imbrandon, you around?
<koyo001> thank you very mutch
<koyo001> for all your help
<koyo001> really apreciated
<BluesKaj> !inetd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inetd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theholycow> BluesKaj: It's a meta-daemon. It listens on various ports and runs individual daemons only as necessary to respond to requests.
<rcrook> no problems koyo001
<koyo001> thanks alot
<koyo001> i got amule installed
<fribuntu> mattik: Well congratulations.
<koyo001> now just gotta figure out how this one works
<rcrook> inetd is the super daemon that is used to handle alot of the tcp/ip services
<murchadh_bhaba> theholycow, If that's the only extra repo, it shouldn't account for you having a newer version than rcrook. Are your repos dapper or edgy (not as silly a question as it may appear)?
<koyo001> seeya
<robert> Ngon svensk hr som kan hjlpa mig?
<rcrook> seeya koyo
<robert> somebody goot at wlan? can't figure out how to install my wlan on linux?
<theholycow> murchadh_bhaba: Nope, I just checked. My repos are definitely Breezy. However, maybe rcrook doesn't have edgy-updates.
<rcrook> I do theholycow:)
<BluesKaj> ok thx theholycow... trying to get permission fro my wife's windows pc to read and write over our network to this linux box , but i can't find any situations in samba/swat instructions that fit ...any ideas ?
<murchadh_bhaba> theholycow, Seems likely!
<theholycow> BluesKaj: Works for me, default out of the box, as far as configuration on the Ubuntu side. For Windows, be sure all permissions are set correctly.
<rcrook> BluesKaj: permissions with samba can get really complicated...
<BluesKaj> if i knew how to set them up correctly , I wouldn't need to ask :)
<rcrook> if I remember that is some doco on the samba site that covers the permission
<rcrook> let me see if I can remeber where they are
<theholycow> BluesKaj: If it's XP, my experience has been that it's quite simple. I right-clicked a folder, went to "Sharing", and enabled R/W access.
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: You trying to write to shares on a linux PC?
<theholycow> BluesKaj: Then, I just went into Konqueror, went to the default page (" about:konqueror ") that links to "Network Folders", and accessed the XP box from there.
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: That I can do, I'll sit at my Kubuntu machine and go through it with you if I can help.
<BluesKaj> I can access the windows pc ok ...it's vice versa that want to do
<MidMark> BluesKaj: samba?
<BluesKaj> yes Murchadh
<MidMark> have you created a user?
<BluesKaj> yes samba
<BluesKaj> where
<Ace2016> hi all
<Murchadh> theholycow: My fresh Kubuntu 6.10 shows ksnapshot version 0.7!
<Ace2016> Will using a software raid give me a faster startup?
<MidMark> smbpasswd -a <user>
<MidMark> unfortunetally in the system settings creating a samba user doesn't take effects
<theholycow> Murchadh: How did I wind up wiht .7.1? Weird!
<BluesKaj> MidMark, I'm on the linuxbox ...I need to set it up so I can write from the windows pc to the linuxbox ...I have read/write access from the linuxbox to the windows pc , already.
<theholycow> How can I assign a key combination to run a program? I think I'll just use scrot for my screen shots, which I'll assemble from individual files later...
<MidMark> BluesKaj: I have understood, but you don't have the viceversa
<BluesKaj> yup
<MidMark> and I have tell to you how to do this
<MidMark> ^^^^^^^^^^^
<BluesKaj> well, someone
<MidMark> http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm
<Murchadh> theholycow: Worth looking into. Can't find version 0.71 on google!
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: should be a simple case of installing samba then going to System Settings --> Sharing & setup your shares
<MidMark> TheGateKeeper: no, if there is no user there is no way
<MidMark> and the only way now is the way I have said
<MidMark> or manually editing the config samba file
<rcrook> Geez... its been awhile since I looked the doco up on sambas site.. theres plenty there ... the Howto up there may help. http://us2.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper...samba is installed , sharing is set up ...wife's windows pc just can't read/write to this linuxbox
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Let's see what I have. Midmark, I don't add users to write to my shares. Anyone allowed through my firewall has full write access to my writeable shares.
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Wife is running what Win Ver?
<BluesKaj> Murchadh, there doesn't seem to be a anything on the smb.conf file either ... it's blank ..that must be a problem
<MidMark> Murchadh: I haven't said to let writing nothing, I have said that without a user in samba config you will be never access from windows
<BluesKaj> XP SP2 Pro
<MidMark> anyway if you want to resolve you do like I have said
<MidMark> bye
<rcrook> here is an exaple of a share config I have set up on my local lan
<rcrook> [public] 
<ubuntu_> ne lan
<rcrook>         comment = Public Data
<rcrook>         path = /net/public
<rcrook>         read only = No
<rcrook>         create mask = 0666
<rcrook>         directory mask = 0777
<rcrook>         inherit permissions = Yes
<rcrook>         force user = rcrook
<rcrook>         force group = rcrook
<mindspin> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rcrook> thanks mindspin:)
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj: well that is what I did a while back on my test box, but if you are trying to do things without any users or something odd ball then you are going to have to trawl through 100 of pages of documentation trying to figure out what's going wrong
<ubuntu_> hi
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Is the linux PC firewalled.
<ubuntu_> hi girls
<theholycow> Okay, my partial solution to my screenshot need: I ran Kcontrol, searched for "hotkey", and found it unintuitively placed in "Regional & Accessibility". I assigned a hotkey to run a script which is as follows: "cd ~/Documents/scrot && scrot". I tried just putting that command in the hotkey definition, but it wouldn't run; instead it tried to open that in konqueror.
<ubuntu_> fuck you grl
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<BluesKaj> no Murchadh , we're behind a router
<Jucato> yay! :)
<Jucato> that was pretty swift, apokryphos
<apokryphos> :)
<BluesKaj> good one apokryphos
<theholycow> That all results in my PrintScreen key quickly, easily, and non-troublesomely saving a file. Later, I can just dump them all into one file.
* Jucato wonders if apokryphos has it set up to notify him if the word ever gets mentioned..
<Murchadh> apokryphos: hehe. Niiiisse!
<apokryphos> some rude words on highlight, yeah
<theholycow> Is there a command that can copy an image file to the clipboard? I could put that in my script, and really make my day...
<rcrook> theholycow: you could use gimp
<BluesKaj> Murchadh, i have no text whatsoever in the smb.conf file ...isn't that strange ?
<Murchadh> theholycow: I'd write that as a scriopt, save it where you keep scripts, and point at the script from there.
<Jucato> theholycow: I'm not sure if either Ctrl+PrintScreen or Alt+PrintScreen copies directly to the clipboard
<theholycow> rcrook: gimp --help tells me that there's a batch mode. Maybe that would work.
<Jucato> but they're in Keyboard Shortcuts... haven't really used them..
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Yeah. If you right click on a folder in home, and click properties, do you get a sharing option as a tab along the top of the dialog that pops up.
<theholycow> d'oh!
<theholycow> Jucato: You're right! Alt-printscreen seems to do the job.
<theholycow> That's what I was looking for all along... :)
<BluesKaj> Murchadh , that's not what i asked
<Jucato> theholycow: glad I could randomly help :P
* rcrook wonders why he didnt think of that.... maybe my mind is too highly trained... NOT!
<llutz> hi
<rcrook> hi llutz
<ubuntu> lol
<theholycow> Sweet! Now I can finally do that homework... ;)
<rcrook> lol
<BluesKaj> Murchadh what oes this mean "smbpasswd -a <user>" ... am i supposed to use a username in <user> or a password .. it's confusing to me ?
<BluesKaj> theholycow, ? someone ? what does this mean "smbpasswd -a <user>" ?.. am i supposed to use a username in <user> or a password .. it's confusing to me
<rcrook> yes.. it means you supply a username
<theholycow> BluesKaj: username, I guess
<BluesKaj> guess ...lets not guess
<rcrook> ge: smbpasswd -a rcrook
<rcrook> it will then ask you for a password
<theholycow> BluesKaj: smbpasswd --help says -a is "add user"
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: You need a smb.conf. Are you sure it's not there at /etc/samba?
<rcrook> make it the same as the username and password your wife has on the windows box
* theholycow wanders off to procrastinate...
<BluesKaj> hangon Murchadh, lemme look
* rcrook procratinate over wesather he sould wander off to procrastinate.
<BluesKaj> Murchadh, yup it's there in the samba folder , no wonder i couldn't call it up ...kdesu kate ..doesn't work on folders
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: hehe
<BluesKaj> ok, now what am i looking for in the smb.conf file , Murchadh?
<Murchadh> [DATA] 
<Murchadh> path = /DATA
<Murchadh> guest ok = yes
<Murchadh> read only = no
<Murchadh> BluesKaj, I have the following lines for a share (at the bottom of the file) - [data]  -NL- path= /DATA -NL- guest ok = yes -NL- read only = no (-NL- means a newline).
<ravermeister> hello i've got a problem....
<ravermeister> i use knetworkmanager to make a connection to my wpa secured wlan network
<curuxz> hey all im trying to get my printer working in kde, its a printer on a windows pc and in Smb4k i can browse the win box fine and see it, yet when i go to printers in systems settings and press scan it can see the pc but WONT let me browse it saying "NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED" any ideas please?
<ravermeister> but everytime i restart my computer
<ravermeister> i have to put in my password and i get an errormessage from the kdewallet
<ravermeister> what can i do to fix this??
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Have a look through to see that "valid users =" isn't set for now.
<Murchadh> Sorry! My paste had already worked.
<ravermeister> the error message is this one: http://virusmaster.homelinux.com/networkmanager.jpg
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Removing ; enables the line! ?-}
<Red-Sox> http://pastebin.ca/281167
<xsacha> anyone know a nice standalone GUI debugger? (not integrated into an IDE and not insight)
<Red-Sox> any ideas?
<ravermeister> but when i open the kdewallet, the password is stored there yet look here: http://virusmaster.homelinux.com/wallet.jpg
<ravermeister> please help me
<hexidigital_> can anyone provide info on how to remove the pixelated border from konsole? i want to have a transparent terminal for TOP & other admin tools
<christiane> Hello. I installed 6.10 on /dev/sda6. Now I repartitioned, created a new /dev/sda6 while my old /dev/sda6 is now /dev/sda7, copied all files from new 7 to new 6 and booted grub (which loaded new 6 as /). Now ubuntu is running, / is the new 6 (I can see the new size of /), but it's called /dev/sda7. WTF happened here? There's no sda7 entry in syslog or dmesg.
<BluesKaj> nope Murchadh, still no access from windows pc
<ravermeister> nobody a solution for me?
<Murchadh> Red-Sox: You're versions are too new for the version of gnutella you're trying to install. Hmmm....
<tilli> hallo
<tilli> jemand da?
<Red-Sox> Murchadh: Oh...
<Murchadh> Red-Sox: Sounds like you need to update a repository.
<tilli> i hate widows
<Murchadh> tilli: From what I can ascertain, you are in the right place!
<Murchadh> Red-Sox: Paste-bin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<tilli> can someone tell my how i can play mp3s with amarok?
<tilli> sorry, i am a newbie
<Red-Sox> http://pastebin.ca/281169
<Red-Sox> Murchadh: ^
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: First off, I don't have a winpc to see if I can access samba shares. My dsl laptop, kubuntu laptop, and xbox all see my kubuntu shares. Midmark may be onto something about having to add samba users!
<Red-Sox> Murchadh: and Edgy
<Murchadh> Red-Sox: You are mixing repos there. Not good!
<Murchadh> Red-Sox: Probably picking up the latest dapper version of ksnapshot which is looking for old libs.
<ArrAKeeN> hello
<Murchadh> Red-Sox: At this stage, I think commenting out all dapper repos, or updating them to edgy. Anyone else; ideas?
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: You don't have anything other than a windows laptop to check access to your kubuntu shares. I'd suggest a DSL livedisk or somesuch. Boot girlfriends laptop, and try to samba mount your shares. At least then we'll have narrowed down the problem
<BluesKaj> Murchadh, do I add samba users in the smb.conf file or in the terminal ...I followed his  smbpasswd [options]  [username]  etc in the terminal but it doesn't work on the windows pc
<ubuntu> jest ktos z POLSKI?
<Jucato> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<pulltab> I'd honestly have to say that Suse is better.
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Read the sections under Authentication in smb.conf. I have those sections all commented out. Check yours...
<BluesKaj> Murchadh , both pcs are desktops , and connected to a seimens router ...no laptops here
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Still recomend a live cd to troubleshoout. You can boot girlfriends pc with dynabolic or dsl, try to mount the samba shares. If it works, there are windows iossues we must sort out, if you can't access them from linux we'll know there is more to to on Kubuntu file sharer.
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: A live distro won't change a thing on the WinPC!
<Murchadh> BluesKaj:  issues even!
<BluesKaj> Murchadh, my wife's windows pc is accessible from the linuxbox
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Sorry wife's PC. Yeah I know. I just want to find out if your PC is actually sharing anything. I've forgotten most of my windows training, so I'm trying a different route to establish that there is actually something to connect to. ?-)
<Murchadh> BluesKaj:  Just trying to narrow down the range of problems. No point trying to connect to something that isn't really shared properly.
<rcrook> night all
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: My methods might not make much sense, I dunno. I use Dynabolic and DSL to troubleshoot dodgy PC's all the time. Especially in virus troubled installations/networks! Boot from a live cd, do your bits and pieces look around, isolate problems, reboot, back in the users OS!
<BluesKaj> ok, Murchadh NP :) the windows partition on this box and wife's can share files
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: There is a windows install on your PC also?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> I would like to migrate to linux totally tho
<BluesKaj> on this pc
<BluesKaj> I also have access to this windows partition from wife's pc
<BluesKaj> and access from the linux partition to wifes pc
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Doesn't really help. Just means the networking is setup right which we knew.
<BluesKaj> but no access from wifes windows to this linuxbox
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: First off, how mine works. I'm just thinking back to my own situation. I dunno that I got sharing working on Kubuntu until I setup firestarter and allowed the IPs of all PCs that were to have access. It might be worth a try. Give me 5 mins, and I'll have a root through some notes.
<wildchild> how can I load .sub and .idy subtitles with kaffeine?
<wildchild> .idx*
<shadowhywind> hay all just a quick question, if a filesystem is readonly. how would i go about changing it to read+ write, and its a vfat
<Murchadh> shadowhywind: You have to add umask=000 to your /etc/fstab or mount command. Like this sudo mount -t vfat -o re,umask=000 /dev/h??? /media/h??? (replace ??? with da1 or whatever).
<Murchadh> shadowhywind: sudo umount /dev/h??? first to unmount it.
<imbrandon> Seveas: yea
<Seveas> dennis@mirage:~$ ssh imbrandon.sytes.net
<Seveas> ssh: connect to host imbrandon.sytes.net port 10022: Connection refused
<Dr_willis> Defacto NTFS (and works for Vfat as well) guide for your Fstab/mounting of NTFS partitions -->  http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<imbrandon> Seveas: crap , ok give me a sec
<Dr_willis> Lots of good info there.. worth bookmarking for all your ntfs/vfat needs. :)
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: My install procedure involves setting up firestarter and allowing all my PC's access to the services on this kubuntu box. Until we can establish that it's possible to connect to your kubuntu shares at all, there is no point in trying to figure out why windows won't connect.
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: The fact that they connect under windows just tells us that the wiring and hardware are OK.
<BluesKaj> what does a FW have to do with the prob?
* Dr_willis missed the problem.
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: How do we establish whether it is possible to connect to your kubuntu shares? I still recommend a live boot cd. I can then help you establish that kubuntu is in fact making that share available. ?)
<Dr_willis> Last i set up samba on kubuntu, i had to enable the home shares in the samba.conf (make them writeable also) and perhaps browsewable, then for each user do a 'sudo smbpasswd -a LINUXUSERNAME'
<Dr_willis> that was after installing the samba and samba-doc packages
<Dr_willis> !info samba-docs
<ubotu> Package samba-docs does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !find samba
<ubotu> Found: python2.4-samba, samba, samba-common, samba-dbg, samba-doc (and 6 others)
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Boot dsl, open a term, sudo smbmount //ip_address/share_name /mount_point. There is an equivalent means in windows, I'm sure, but I'm not that man!
<teclo> Hello. Everytime I run kcontrol or kdmtheme, and disable themes, I get SIGSEGV !
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: My sharing requirements are minimal, anyone who can get past my firewall can access my shares, so I don't use the users section.
<Murchadh> teclo: What version.
<teclo> Murchadh: 3.5.2
<apokryphos> and what's "disable themes"?
<Murchadh> teclo: And Kubuntu ver?
<apokryphos> do you mean change themes?
<teclo> apokryphos: there's an option called "disable themes"
<teclo> Murchadh: 6.06
<Alarm> hello. i got a simple but kind of weird question. i changed from the control center the to sans serif 8. the fonts did really change in the k-meny and konqueror menu as well. but under firefox or the adept manager the fonts are still huge. how can that be changed ?
<apokryphos> teclo: does the problem happen when you use kubuntu's system settings?
<teclo> ah it's called "Enable KDE themes"
<teclo> apokryphos: Yes, it also happens that way
<BluesKaj> well anyway thanks for trying Murchadh ...eventually I'll convince wifey to run linux and then the problem should go away :)
<wildchild> how can I encrypt file with edgy=
<wildchild> ?*
<teclo> It happens when I use kdmtheme directly
<teclo> or when I use the the system settings
<apokryphos> no useful output on the command line?
<xsacha> anyone know why kmd is all gtk when it has a k in it? :( i was hoping it would be qt
<apokryphos> if you want to change your KDM theme then you can edit the kdmrc file manually
<Murchadh> teclo: Yeah, That started to crash on me to. I made several posts about it way back, but now use 6.10. There were 2 or three things in control panel that used crash kubuntu. It had worked for ages before that.
<xsacha> this one: kmd http://img326.imageshack.us/img326/1541/debuggerbm6.png
<teclo> apokryphos: kdmrc manually ? great
<apokryphos> teclo: if the app is broken of course the only thing I can tell you to do is file a bug report
<Murchadh> Alarm: Firefox uses the gtk settings I think. So > System Settings > Appearance > GTK Styles and Fonts. Report back....
<apokryphos> past that, if you need a workaround, you can edit the file.
<apokryphos> which isn't that cryptic
<dromer> hey all, I'm having trouble getting mplayer to play certain streaming media (mplayer-plugin)
<Alarm> Murchadh:  i did activate to use kde fonts, didnt change
<teclo> apokryphos: bug reports seem to be useless with ubuntu/kubuntu. I already sent many of them, there is no progress of any kind on these bugs.
<dromer> the plugin connects to the media, and starts buffering, but eventually doesn't play
<apokryphos> teclo: bug number?
<teclo> apokryphos: it's useless
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: You still need to establish that kubuntu is sharing properly. It's brought me back though...
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Nice chatting to you...
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Windows, hmmm...
<teclo> okay where in the kdmrc file do I have to change to disable the kdm theme ?
<Murchadh> Alarm: GTK Styles Use Another Style => QT, GTK Fonts Use another font (say 20).Stop firefox, restart firefox.;
<apokryphos> teclo: see the howto on kdelook.org
<Alarm> i do: use my kde style in gtk apps , and kde fonts in gtk apps . so it should be everywhere the same i guess
<Murchadh> Just set my Firefox to use a cursive script, looks silly, but cute. Awww...
<Murchadh> Changing back...
<Murchadh> Pretending to be a grown up....
<Alarm> a kind of weird question. which font looks more similar to the default font of windows ?
<dr0fnax> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Black5un> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<steveire> I find firefox very slow to start on Kubuntu. I use konqueror for everything except gmail (for which I use opera). Any one else have a slow ff?
<Aaron_S> nope
<Murchadh> Alarm: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxFonts.html and http://www.upsdell.com/BrowserNews/res_fonts.htm are good reads. Interesting stuff too.
<makka__> ciao a tutti
<Alarm> thanks
<Murchadh> steveire: Have you many add-ons, etc.?
<steveire> No, don't think so.
<makka__> Hi all,I wanted to know if anyone knows how to configure kopete beause I think it's quite illegibile http://www.ilsoftware.it/forum/download.php?id=2842 thnak's a lot,evenif noone is able to answer :D
<Murchadh> makka__: I only use it for IRC. Can I be of help?
<hatta> hi I'm having some trouble with amarok on kubuntu
<Murchadh> steveire: What version FF, what version OS?
<hatta> when I try to configure my collection it only shows me two folders
<BluesKaj> koptete is for IMs , otherwise it sucks for IRC
<hatta>  /home and /media
<makka__> it's kopete ofor msn
<hatta> do you know how I can make it show all my folders?
<steveire> ff2.0 Edgy. It's not a major problem. I far prefer Konq. I just wish it could use gmail chat.
<Murchadh> hatta: Are you on kubuntu 6.10? Then most root folders are hidden.
<Murchadh> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<hatta> that's a feature?!
<Murchadh> hatta: hehe
<BluesKaj> hatta, let amarok scan your drive for music files
<makka__> It's appear :one contact deep blue,the other white,i can't read.I think it's a confguration problem,but I can't see how to fix it
<PhinnFort> !beforelight
<hatta> I only have a few folders with music files, it would be silly for it to scan 100gb of crap for no reason
<ubotu> beforelight: X client - beforelight. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 80 kB
<PhinnFort> hatta: you can choose which folders to scan
<Murchadh> hatta: You can just delete /.hidden or rename it or remove the name of the folder you want visible from that file. It's a simple text file, anything in it is hidden bu konqueror but accessible all the same, as long as you know whaere it is.
<PhinnFort> is beforelight needed for anything?
<hatta> Murchadh, great thanks
<PhinnFort> what pros has adept compared to kpackage?
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: What don't you like about kopete? I used to use konversation, and I really liked it, but I've started to use kopete recently. Configured it to my liking and leave it run. Have xchat 2.4.3 on my 9 year old dsl-n laptop.
<fribuntu> PhinnFort: Use whichever you prefer.
<fribuntu> fribuntu: I use aptitude :)
<PhinnFort> just wondering;)
<fribuntu> PhinnFort: errm, I use aptitude
<PhinnFort> kpackage seems much better, but it isn't default
<fribuntu> PhinnFort: Kpackage can work with more than just "deb", I think.
<PhinnFort> yeah
<BluesKaj> xchat is ok ...konversation is my preference ...kopete is buggy and arcane
<PhinnFort> i used it under gentoo too
<PhinnFort> kopete is very good
<PhinnFort> you should try it
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: There are many package managers, and some are better at removing installs than others. You'll probably get many people expressing an opinion on which is best. I use adept, and run dpkg -l > ~/Applists/Applist.yyymmdd after all upgrade/downgrades. Keeps atrack of all installed software which is easily diff'ed with previous Applist.???????? files to establish changes to the system and enable repair.
<PhinnFort> well, it was just an observation, since adept seems awfully sluggish
<fribuntu> PhinnFort: If you want a fast package manager, try "aptitude".
<PhinnFort> well, kpackage seems to be just as snappy;)
<PhinnFort> and the interface is better than aptitude, but that's my opinion
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Example: at a prompt: dpkg -l > ~/Applists/Applist.existing, run adept (or whatever, apt-get) and install something, then dpkg -l > ~/Applists/Applist.new, then diff ~/Applists/Applist.existing ~/Applists/Applist.new
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: You can pipe the output into a file with a name that explains what it is like Apps.Diff.yyymmdd.yyyymmdd.
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> how do i restart a service with that nifty new service manager?
* PhinnFort notes that it didn't differ from plain old sysv
<PhinnFort> !lighttpd
<ubotu> lighttpd: A fast webserver with minimal memory footprint. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.13~r1370-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 288 kB, installed size 852 kB
<PhinnFort> !lighttpd&php
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lighttpd&php - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Murchadh> I think adept has a name for being slow, but I think it gets all permissions straight before it starts, synaptic and kpackage only access the lock files when you actually say yes to an install. Is this accurate? Sometimes the password screen for adept disappears but no adept, clicking it again brings it up properly. I have a black hole somewhere, full of unhappy adepts!
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Are you in Administrator Mode?
<PhinnFort> ?
<PhinnFort> root?
<PhinnFort> i sudo it before i run it, yes
<wimpies> Need some help getting my sound back up.  The modules do not want to load anymore claing version mismatch ...
<BluesKaj> trying kopete ...it's certainly different ...these silly icons next to nicks gotta go :)
<PhinnFort> :P
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: No, bottom of screen beside the close button.
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: you lost me...
<PhinnFort> i don't have a close button
<PhinnFort> i've got a rather filled kicker with applets, systray and some apps
<BluesKaj> yeah, where is the close button
<PhinnFort> i have one in the top right corner though
<BluesKaj> yup
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: System Settings > Advanced > System Services (Under System Administration). Then you shoud see administrator Mode button.
<PhinnFort> ah...
<PhinnFort> i just did /etc/init.d/lighttpd restart
<PhinnFort> (it was lighttpd i needed to restart, btw)
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Can you do it via the GUI now?
<BluesKaj> i'm talking about these dumb kopete icons beside the nicks in the channel text
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: tried a different theme?
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Try it in Gaim mode or Clear.
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: Settings > Configure > Appearance > Chat Window
<Murchadh> BluesKaj: I'm using clear but like gaim too.
<PhinnFort> or click "get new..." and download glossyk
<PhinnFort> darn purtty
<PhinnFort> :P
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: glossyk will have to be given a chance then!
<PhinnFort> :D
<wimpies> are there know issues with edgy and 2.6.17-10 kernel ? AKA. how can I reinstall a linux kernel ?
<jenda> There is a quiz at 20:00 UTC tonight in #ubuntu-trivia! Be sure to attend, and if you're lucky, you might win a prime Ubuntu Poster! (Today's sponsor: rob)
* Hawkwind Kicks jenda, repeatedly
<PhinnFort> "2006-12-16 18:36:02: (mod_fastcgi.c.1034) to be exact: it seg-fault, crashed, died, ... you get the idea."
<jenda> :)
<PhinnFort> #ubuntu-trivia! is empty... watch that punctuation
<PhinnFort> :P
<pierreth> hello, do you know how I can segment a file?
<PhinnFort> pierreth: split it?
<PhinnFort> try ark
<pierreth> yes
<PhinnFort> i think ark has support for splitting archives
<pierreth> OK
<saharaab> hallo
<PhinnFort> saharaab: hello
<hatta> is krusader available in edgy?
<apokryphos> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<hatta> I don't seem to be able to apt-get it
<apokryphos> you need to enable the Universe repository
<apokryphos> hatta: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<nalioth> hatta: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<hatta> thanks
<hatta> I'll read up
<PhinnFort> !dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<PhinnFort> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<spitwise> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<xenol> plz why i get "There was an error commiting changes. Posiblly there was a problem downloading some packages and or the commmit would break packages." type error when i want to install new updates?
<PhinnFort> xenol: first run "sudo apt-get updgrade" in a konsole and copy&paste the output to rafb.net/paste
<PhinnFort> then read http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<PhinnFort> :P
<pierreth> PhinnFort: No I don't think so
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PhinnFort> pierreth: do you have java?
<PhinnFort> if so, try hjsplit
<pierreth> PhinnFort: No
<xenol> ok the log is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37396/
<PhinnFort> fscking slow server...
<BluesKaj> kopete is fluffy eye candy ...too much attn to the look , not enuff to ease of use
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: how so?
<Jucato> xenol: are you on Dapper?
<PhinnFort> xenol: could you paste your sources.list too?
<xenol> can anyone help me plz?
<Jucato> :O
<blue> hi guys, instead of switching to a full unstable ubuntu, is it possible to install unstable apps of my choice?
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort, it's my opinion , ya don't have to agree :)
<xenol> yep i am on dapper
<PhinnFort> xenol: if you answer questions, you will get help
<xenol> ok sec i copy my sorces list
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: i just don't see much they could've done different;)
<Jucato> xenol: did you follow the instructions about adding the key mentioned in this page? http://kubuntu.org/announcements/koffice-16.php
<BluesKaj> <---not  really visual type ...if it's suprefluous , get rid of it :)
<xenol> jucato first time i did that upgrade at friend when i did at home i got this error
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xenol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37398/
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubuntu> AA
<ubuntu> AA
<ubuntu> merda
<xenol> how can i redownload packages? :p
<pierreth> PhinnFort: I found split but I don't know how to put back the files toghter
<h4netdeeds> merda
<h4netdeeds> s
<h4netdeeds> merd
<h4netdeeds> algum brasileiro ai?
<Jucato_> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<gephalt> are there any applications that can help to convert .lit in linux?
<h4netdeeds> eu quero saber como entrar na brasnet?
<Murchadh> pierreth: cat file1 file2 > file3
<h4netdeeds> #porradarock
<Murchadh> pierreth: cat file1 file2 > file3 creates file3 from file1 and file2. cat file1 file2 >> file3 adds the contents of file 1 and file2 to file3.
<oen> cze :D
<xenol> so anyone got any ideas about my prob plz?
<urli> lalalla
<urli> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<urli> wkklrleflj 9ir34f
<urli> lalalal
<urli> Q  mierda es estoooooooooooo
<xenol> why is everyone ignoring me? :/
<toruser_767> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<bitki> i installed an nvidia driver off nvidia's website, now X fails to start, how do i install the old driver ?
<matthew> bitki, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matthew> bitki, I think
<kraetzichriz> How to enter my mail-address on konversation?
<Murchadh> xenol: Try sudo apt-get remove package: sudo apt-get install package or sudo dpkg-reconfigure package
<kraetzichriz> I'm always getting this error:
<kraetzichriz> [19:19]  [468]  Connect with your real username, in lowercase.
<kraetzichriz> [19:19]  [468]  If your mail address were foo@bar.com, your username would be foo.
<kraetzichriz> [19:19]  [error]  Closing Link: kraetzichriz by ign.ie.quakenet.org (USER: Bad username)
<wimpies> can *Anybody* help me out getting my sound modules back loadable.  after update/crash or whatever they claim invalid version
<wimpies> please ... ?
<huston> only english???
<LjL> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pierreth> Murchadh: OK, I was not sure if things worked with binary
<sebastian> Hey guys
<sebastian> I came here cause I got very frustrated with iptables
<sebastian> It won't forward packets
<kraetzichriz> sebastian: try #iptables
<sebastian> OK
<esaym> crud i forgot how to install Synaptic
<esaym> i cant use apt-get right?
<matthew> esaym, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<esaym> hmm i just tried that i thought, one sec
<matthew> esaym, I gotta go...sorry.
<esaym> oh it works, cant have capital S
<arunkale> hey people, does any one know any good bittorrent clients for kde apart from ktorrent and azureus
<bubu1uk> bittorrent, or i use rtorrent, but it's console
<arunkale> bittorent has a linux version?
<cloakable> Yup
<arunkale> does it work better than ktorrent
<bubu1uk> either GUI for it.
<bubu1uk> dunno, it's about same. what u mean better?
<arunkale> i mean, ktorrent stopped working for me
<bubu1uk> why?
<Murchadh> There's also bittornado, but I find ktorrent good!
<arunkale> it only seeds, it doesnt leech
<ollie> hi guys
<ollie> does anyone know
<ollie> why this happend
<ollie> *** YOU'RE USING autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.60.
<ollie> *** KDE requires autoconf 2.53 or newer
<ollie> make[1] : *** [cvs]  Error 1
<ollie> doesnt really make much sense to me :/
<Jucato> hm...
<ollie> was trying to compile kxdocker
<Jucato> you have the necessary devel packages installed, I presume?
<arunkale> Yo Jucato
<Jucato> I'm not sure if automake1.9 is also needed
<arunkale> whats up!
<Jucato> hi arunkale
<arunkale> long time
<Jucato> heh yeah
<ollie> well, it seems to crash on an error with autoconf
<Jucato> what's up? I'm up, at 2:45 AM
<ollie> i may re-install autoconf
<ollie> and see what happens
<Jucato> ok, but check if you have kde-devel and automake (latest version) installed too
<ollie> whoa
<ollie> this might explain a few things
<ollie> i think kde-devel was missing :)
<ollie> cheers hehe
<ollie> cya
<Jucato> heh
<papamaco> sziasztok
<kulbir>  how do I Disable the firewall?
<Murchadh> kulbir: What firewall is running and where?
<kulbir> iptables
<kulbir> hello
<Murchadh> kulbir: ipchains -F is how on ipchains. look here http://forums1.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/questionanswer.do?threadId=749681&admit=-682735245+1166295238855+28353475
<Murchadh> kulbir: service iptables stop
<kulbir> Murchadh thanks man :D
<Murchadh> kulbir: Hope it worked. Don't forget to put it back on when you've finished sorting out whatever it is! ?)
<kulbir> service iptables stop is not working.
<kulbir> Murchadh done thanks :)
<Alarm> hello, i just installed the latest jdk succesfully, and when i try to run an application i get the following:  Java exec not found in PATH, starting auto-search...
<Alarm> ls: /usr/java: No such file or directory
<Alarm> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<Alarm> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<Alarm> How could this be fixed ?
<Murchadh> kulbir: Great!
<pabloodissea_> hello
<pabloodissea_> I have a problem with kcontrol... if I attempt to set monitor stop... the new configuration isn't saved by kcontrol!!!
<xenol> k can someone give me repository where can i download koffice-data koffice-libs krita krita-data and libcms1 from plz?
<pabloodissea_> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-161 edgy main
<|WAL|> can someone tell me where the instructions for playing mp3's on Kubuntu are?
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xenol> here
<xenol> the first link
<xenol> just downlaod libxine-extracodecs
<|WAL|> txs
<drkm> I have just installed kubuntu-desktop.. but the keyboard map installed in English-US.. I'm in the UK so how can I install English-UK?
<xenol> drkm go to kmenu system setting
<BluesKaj> drkm, system/settings/regional&language
<drkm> BluesKaj: yeah I know where to change it, but if I select Add Language, it only has English-US.. no option for UK?
<BluesKaj> country region and languge tab
<drkm> BluesKaj: yeah it is set as United Kingdom.. but the keyboard map is still for a US keybaord
<BluesKaj> once you choose uk , british english will be an option
<xenol> blueskaj dont u know where from i can downlaod koffice-data koffice-libs krita krita-data and libcms1?
<Murchadh> drkm: Do you use adept.
<drkm> BluesKaj: it's not on mine.. I can only choose English-US
<drkm> Murchadh: no, that's that?
<BluesKaj> xenol , have you tried adept or synaptic
<xenol> yes but i get error and in console it says erro 404
<xenol> for the repository where i can downlaod it frm
<xenol> dont u know some other?
<BluesKaj> no sorry
<xenol> :/
<drkm> Murchadh: ?
<eMaX> re
<xenol> !krita
<BluesKaj> strange drkm, are you choosing your region first? if you don't you have no other options
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2463 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<xenol> plz anyone know where can i download koffice-data koffice-libs krita krita-data and libcms1 from? plz
<Murchadh> drkm: Trying to find the name of the keyboard driver to use?
<drkm> BluesKaj: yep, selecting UK then Add Language and it's just English-US
<apokryphos> xenol: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<xenol> o
<xenol> ok
<drkm> murchadh_bhaba: there isn't a problem with the drivers as Gnome was fine with it.. I just have to change the keyboard over to UK somehow in KDe
<drkm> Murchadh: above was for you..
<rag_> please help me!
<Murchadh> xenol: They're in the repositories. You must need to enable them. If you have any trouble pastebin them.
<xenol> from konsole?
<rag_> why a rt61 wifi card not works command dhclient ra0?
<Dr_willis> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> xenol, google drkm, /login manager/admin mode
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ryanakca> d'arvit... how do I change my keyboard map in KDE without using System Settings? (That particular module is... kaput... for me)
<xenol> murchadh http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37420/ here it is
<amitron> I have a problem with my X-server. I can't quite run programs from a Gentoo machine (omega, 192.168.0.11) on my Kubuntu machine (AMITRON, 192.168.0.103). This is what I run: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37419/
<drkm> BluesKaj: I dont' understand you there, what do you mean?
<BluesKaj> sys/setttings
<Dr_willis> error :  http://kubuntu.org dapper/main koffice-data 1:1.6.0-0ubuntu1~dapper1  404 not found..
<drkm> BluesKaj: still don't see what you mean, can you explain it better
<Dr_willis> Thats Weird.... with a ~ in the name.
<BluesKaj> sys/settings/advanced/login manger/admin mode/ languge bartab at the bottom
<Dr_willis> i would almost guess the server is being updated/changed/or somthing.
<xenol> dr_willis that symbol is problem?
<Dr_willis> xenol,  sounds to me like the server is having some issues.. Look and see if that dir/file is there wiht a web browser
<Murchadh> xenol: Can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin?
<xenol> ah so it is shut off
<drkm> BluesKaj: ah I found it now.. in the language bar it only has US English
<BluesKaj> arte you in admin mode , drkm
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xenol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37421/ here murchadh
<drkm> BluesKaj: yeah I went into admin mode.. theres only US English in the list
<Murchadh> drkm: Stumped. I have like English UK, English US and Irish when I click on Add Language. And other shows up under English US. I'm of no use I'm afraid.
<amitron> I can't run programs on a Gentoo machine (omega, 192.168.0.11) using my Kubuntu machine's X-Server (AMITRON, 192.168.0.103). This is what I run in Konsole: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37419/
<BluesKaj> well, drkm, dunno what i can do to help .... Murchadh?
<xenol> can i also use debs for debian on ubuntu?
<drkm> hmm strange one.. is there something I should download to add more languages to KDE?
<osh_> What does this mean and how can I fix it? A link would be fine. "PHP Warning:  Unknown(): Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php4/20050606/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/php4/20050606/mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0"
<BluesKaj> !languages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languages - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<PhinnFort> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<osh_> amitron: try ssh -X whateverhostname and run programs from there. what happens then?
<BluesKaj> PhinnFort to the rescue
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> argh... lighttpd segfaults php, and cherokee just gives me "200" whenever i try to access a php script...
<amitron> osh_: nope. nothing.
<PhinnFort> drkm: install "kde-i18n-xx" where xx is your language, like nb, en, ja, etc.
<PhinnFort> i guess i'll have to install apache...
<drkm> PhinnFort: ok I'll check it out
<BluesKaj> what is apache ?
<PhinnFort> a webserver
<PhinnFort> *the* webserver
<PhinnFort> defacto for over 10 years
<PhinnFort> :P
<BluesKaj> ya gonna share yer files with us ? :)
<drkm> on a totally different topic what should I add to sources.list for KDE?
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: just need for testing on my local computer before i upload it
<osh_> amitron: you're on the gentoo and ssh to the kubuntu. Or the other way around?
<PhinnFort> drkm: kubuntu thingies
<BluesKaj> it's already there drkm
<drkm> ah ok thanks
<PhinnFort> apache install failed...
<drkm> PhinnFort: how am I meant to install kde-i18n-xx? apt-get?
<usamahashimi> hi everyone
<xenol> plz can someone tell me if i can use debs for debian on kubuntu?
<amitron> osh_: I run ssh to the Gentoo machine from the Kubuntu one
<PhinnFort> drkm: pick yer poison, whatever package manager you want
<PhinnFort> xenol: in theory, yes
<drkm> PhinnFort: well I wasn't sure because I tried it through apt-get and it can't find it ?
<usamahashimi> from previous some days my system is hanging and responding very slow, can anyone tell me that how can i correct this problem?
<xenol> so i can use krita krita-data and koffice packages?
<PhinnFort> drkm: apt-cache search kde-i18n
<drkm> PhinnFort: I think I got it, used UK rather than EN
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: run ksysguard from under "System" under the K-Menu
<PhinnFort> drkm: good, good:)
<osh_> amitron: check that the ssh-server on gentoo is X-enabled. It's a compile-time option iirc. And have a look in the config-file too. Might be disabled there also.
<JohnFlux> PhinnFort: you can press ctrl+esc   instead
<BluesKaj> Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main apache2-utils 2.0.55-4ubuntu4 [93.1kB] 
<BluesKaj> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe apache-common 1.3.34-4ubuntu1 [852kB] 
<BluesKaj> Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe apache 1.3.34-4ubuntu1
<PhinnFort> JohnFlux: doesn't always work
<JohnFlux> PhinnFort: yeah dunnot why
<drkm> PhinnFort: UK = Ukrainian lol
<drkm> I'll apt-cache
<PhinnFort> beryl, crashed kdesktop, etc
<amitron> osh_: When I use a different machine with Windows and Cygwin, it works.
<PhinnFort> drkm: :P
<BluesKaj> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: and how can i know that which process i have to close?
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: sort by cpu usage
<osh_> amitron: perhaps you're setting the wrong display then. Unset all that and try the ssh -X version.
<drkm> PhinnFort: found it thanks.. it's gben
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: click on the "system" column, and see what ranks highest
<PhinnFort> drkm: nice
<Murchadh> xenol: I'd comment out lines 14 down, and try a sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install koffice
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: it ranks highest X and it is 2.50
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: do you have fancy desktop effects, like beryl installed?
<Murchadh> xenol: Or build new sources for your region.
<BluesKaj> yup, PhinnFort , apache failed om my box too
<Murchadh> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: works now, though
<Murchadh> !sources.list
<BluesKaj> dpkg: error processing apache (--configure):
<BluesKaj>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<BluesKaj> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xenol> murchadh repositories r OK and also apt-get update shows error 404 :p so there must be smthing with server :/
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: just try again
<PhinnFort> worked second time here
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: no, i dont have 3d card so i turned of the translucency
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: how sluggish is it?
<amitron> osh_: What do you mean exactly? Can you pastebin a list of commands for me, please?
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: is the mouse sluggish, or just moving windows, etc?
<BluesKaj> ok, PhinnFort , it installed
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Murchadh> xenol: Yeah, not sure they exist long term. Comment them out, have another go. From line 14 down to the bottom, just add #. apt-get upgrade see if those errors still occur.
<dope> i installed kubuntu over ubuntu and i think i broke ubuntu :(
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: my system hand in intervals like it hang for 10 secs, then run fine for a minute or 2 and then hangs for 10-12 secs and this story continues
<usamahashimi> while hanging mouse works but i can not click on anything also somethimes mouse hangs in its movements
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: what kind of programs have you installed lately?
<PhinnFort> sounds like something is comitting it's cache to the harddrive or something
<xenol> murchadh update and upgrade show same error and those repositories r OK i upgraded with em my ubuntu 2 days ago at my friend only at me i get probs :/ and btw can u tell me where i can build repos plz? any website for it?
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: i used to run firefox, xmms, konsole and giam simultaneously
<osh_> amitron: unsetenv DISPLAY and all other environment variables you set before and ssh -X yourbox
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: but have you installed any new apps?
<Murchadh> xenol: There is indeed, just can't remember where. Was mentioned here a few times yesterday. I'll google it....
<xenol> murchadh ty
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: only installed some codecs and multimedia apps like mplayer, xmms, also firfox, gaim, vlc
<PhinnFort> hmm
<eMaX_> does ssh configure somewhere through which interfaces I may connect? Apparently, I cannot connect through all my network interfaces.
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: can you paste the output of "ps aux"?
<PhinnFort> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: pastebin is not working, can you tell me any other site for pasting?
<BluesKaj> try www.pastebin.ca ...not as busy as the others
<dope> can i install beryl or compiz on kubuntu?
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: i dont know why its not pasting
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: rafb.net/paste
<Dr_willis> dope,  yes.. - is it worth the effort... doubtfull.
<Hawkwind> !beryl | dope
<ubotu> dope: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<PhinnFort> sorry, i was getting meself a hot dog;)
<Murchadh> Anyone know of a link to a site to help create a fresh sources.list?
<Dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<Dr_willis> but it dont have edgy support yet. :(
<PhinnFort> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Murchadh> Mentioned here yesterday. My bad for not noting it.
<Dr_willis> ive seen some other sites taht have example sources also.
<PhinnFort> argh...
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Gs95o937.html
<xenol> dr_willis in easy source i can build repos for my regions?
<PhinnFort> i'm growing tired of webserver
<PhinnFort> s
<dope> oh
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: hehe I tried that too.
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: any reason automatix is running?
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: i had a similar problem some time ago under gentoo, though
<PhinnFort> it was arts acting up
<PhinnFort> just deleting it helped;)
* osh_ knows some about apache. 
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: as firefox is hanging, i am thinking about to install swiftfox browser
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: give opera a try;)
<PhinnFort> osh_: you know any reason apache would give me 404 for my images/ and everything under it?
<PhinnFort> all other folders exist, and work just dandy
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: i used opera, its very heavy, do u use swiftfox browser?
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: nope, i use konqueror, and opera when i need flash
<PhinnFort> (32-bit)
<osh_> PhinnFort: baby crying. back later
<drkm> PhinnFort: finally got UK language installed and I've changed it over to UK, but my keyboard is still mapped for US keyboards.. have I missed something?
<ryanakca> how do I change my keyboard map in KDE without using System Settings? (That particular module is... kaput... for me)
<PhinnFort> osh_: :P
<PhinnFort> drkm: i think it's somewhere lse
<PhinnFort> *else
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: do find any thing wrong the output of ps aux
<drkm> PhinnFort: do you know where?
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: nothing jumps at me, no
<eMaX_> where can I tell kwallet not to ask for passwords?
<PhinnFort> drkm: look under keyboard?
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: lemme tell u the output of hdparm
<PhinnFort> drkm: it's in xorg.conf, i think
<drkm> PhinnFort: ok thanks, I'll have a look
<PhinnFort> np
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/paste/results/5IgP0p32.html
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: i also want to tell u one more thing
<PhinnFort> ok
<PhinnFort> your parameters seems just fine, btw
<matthew__> Can anyone tell me how to map my WINkey to the Kmenu? I want the kmenu to pop up when I hit the Windows key.
<PhinnFort> you should try running top in a konsole when everything goes haywire, too
<PhinnFort> matthew__: why on earth do you want that?
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: when my sytem starts, it takes a long time at "Loading Hardware Driver...", when i checked in verbose mode, it gave an error "ide: dma timed out"
<matthew__> PhinnFort, why not? just something to make my life easier
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: could you paste the output of dmesg?
<PhinnFort> just for kicks
<PhinnFort> matthew__: why not use katapult or similar
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: ok :)
<PhinnFort> makes your life even easier
<PhinnFort> ;)
<matthew__> PhinnFort, I don't understand...how would katapult help?
<matthew__> isn't katapult like "run"?
<PhinnFort> just alt+space (one press) and choose program
<PhinnFort> don't you want the kmenu to run things?
<Murchadh> drkm: After installing it, you should move it to the top of the list. See what happens then. (Select it, click move up) and sorry if you have already done so!
<Fleebailey33> i am trying to dual boot kubuntu amd64 and windows. any help?
<Fleebailey33> i cant find a tutorial
<Fleebailey33> ive never dual booted before
<PhinnFort> Fleebailey33: don't need a tutorial
<matthew__> PhinnFort, ooooh, I like katapult
<PhinnFort> just do it;)
<matthew__> a lot
<PhinnFort> :P
<matthew__> thank you thank you thank you!
<matthew__> lol
<PhinnFort> yw
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Fleebailey33> PhinnFort:
<Fleebailey33> ...
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: http://rafb.net/paste/results/KPerGp63.html
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Think he wants windows functionality, winkey brings up the menu list.
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: thanks
<Fleebailey33> what partitions to i need to make in linux first?
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: but i have to thank u as u are doing ur best to help me :)
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: katapult supersedes that
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: i'm sorry we haven't progressed very far;)
<Fleebailey33> i love katapult
<Fleebailey33> just like quicksilver
<PhinnFort> quicksilver is katapult eq. for mac?
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: np :)
<Fleebailey33> yup
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Murchadh> matthew__: I'veonly managed to get it to work as a modifier key. Win+\ makes kuake pop out of the left hand side of the screen!
<Fleebailey33> PhinnFort:
<matthew__> !kuake
<ubotu> kuake: Console which looks like Quake game console. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-5 (edgy), package size 44 kB, installed size 244 kB
<matthew__> ah
<Fleebailey33> i do need help though
<PhinnFort> !yakuake
<ubotu> yakuake: Yet Another Kuake, KDE terminal emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 67 kB, installed size 488 kB
<PhinnFort> ;)
<Fleebailey33> i thought grub couldnt do ntfs
<matthew__> Fleebailey33, need help w/ partitions?
<Fleebailey33> yeah
<PhinnFort> Fleebailey33: it uses something called "chainloading"
<matthew__> ok, what do your drives look like?
<PhinnFort> it just hands over everything to the ntfs partition, and it takes it from there
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Yeah Katapult rocks. Gets kinda sluggish though, the more stuff gets installed. It works perfect here on a pretty clean install, but on my old system, it could take ages to work.
<PhinnFort> that's at least how i understood it
<dhq> how do i partition my hardisk i need a graphical tool
<Fleebailey33> qtparted dhq
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: i think they've optimised it quite a bit
<matthew__> Fleebailey33, what do your drives look like?
<matthew__> or gparted.
<Fleebailey33> regular installed for internal on this laptop
<Fleebailey33> swap and ext3
<matthew__> Fleebailey33, oh, you've already got linux installed?
<Fleebailey33> yes.
<matthew__> Fleebailey33, so, what's the prob?
<matthew__> Fleebailey33, problem
<Fleebailey33> i have absloutely no clue how to install media center edition on my linux box
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: your problem seems to be related to "VFS: busy inodes on changed media. "
<PhinnFort> Fleebailey33: so get mythtv;)
<Fleebailey33> i dont want the media center part
<PhinnFort> Fleebailey33: just make a partition for windows in linux, and then start the windows install
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: what is this and how can i correct it?
<Fleebailey33> its just the os i have
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: i'm trying to find out...
<Fleebailey33> fat32 will do?
<Fleebailey33> how big?
<PhinnFort> dunno
<matthew__> Fleebailey33, if you really want to install windoze, you're going to need to use the gparted liveCD to resize your ext3 partition and make a new FAT32 partitiion
<PhinnFort> winblows sucks space like nothing else, though
<Fleebailey33> i can do that
<matthew__> Fleebailey33, once you install windoze, you're going to have to reinstall GrUB
<Murchadh> Anyone who uses the shell needs either kuake or yakuake running. Being a bit of a twit, I have both, kuake on the left hand side and yakuake at the top. One has emacs running at all times with .conf files open, the other is for quick commands. Also check out screen if you use a shell.
<Fleebailey33> resize
<Fleebailey33> gotcha
<Fleebailey33> and grub will reconize?
<xenol> ofc
<matthew__> Fleebailey33, yes, but you need to reinstall grub after, cause microsoft will overwrite it
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: or just yakuake with several sessions open at a time
<Fleebailey33> ok
<Fleebailey33> gotcha
<Fleebailey33> how big should my fat32 be you think?:
<Fleebailey33> percentage of hdd space
<Fleebailey33> im think 1/4
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: http://www.google.com.pk/search?q=VFS%3A+busy+inodes+on+changed+media&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<PhinnFort> Fleebailey33: depends entirely on you
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Yeah, I got carried away, couldn't decide which I preferred nad am now using both. ?)
<Fleebailey33> i got 120gb on laptop plus external ext3
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: i found this
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: i'm the devs fanboy;)
<Fleebailey33> sounds good?
<matthew__> Fleebailey33, if you're doing media stuff, as big as you can. If you're just installing it for games or whatever, I would do about 10-30 Gigs...depends on size of drive
<PhinnFort> the yakuake dev
<cathal> how do I add the trash(recycle bin) to my desktop?
<drkm> PhinnFort: all fixed now.. you were right with setting in xorg.conf.. thanks
<chx> hi. I have a DVD writer (which works in a desktop) hooked up to my laptop through USB (this thing works with a HDD) if I put in a DVD, then the system recognizes, and asks what I want to do with my shiny new GitS DVD. I want to play it with Kaffeine, I got an error and dmesg says [17232183.440000]  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 147 and then this is repeated with more blocks up to 156. I tried other DVDs to the same results.
<matthew__> cathal, click on the bar on the left side of the bin, and drag it to the desktop
<PhinnFort> cathal: right click -> new -> link to location, type "trash:/" as the URL
<Fleebailey33> well thanks matthew
<PhinnFort> or what matthew__ said;)
<matthew__> Fleebailey33, np,..gl,
<dope> i can't get any videos to play in firefox
<dope> what do i do
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: have you looked at http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2006-03/msg06629.html
<PhinnFort> ?
<francesco_> hi,i'm a new linux user..somebody can help me please?
<PhinnFort> dope: you use konqueror
<cathal> matthew, PhinnFort: thank u both
<PhinnFort> heh, np;)
<dope> why can't i use firefox?
<matthew__> !anyone | francesco_
<ubotu> francesco_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<osh_> PhinnFort: Still problemwith 404?
<Fleebailey33> and it will work on amd64. the gparted live im assuming?
<PhinnFort> osh_: yeah
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: leme check
<PhinnFort> Fleebailey33: yeah
<PhinnFort> tried it meself here
<francesco_> ok..i've problems with the italian language pack...
<dope> i like my firefox plugins :(
<Fleebailey33> awesome
<matthew__> francesco_, what's the prob?
<PhinnFort> osh_: i don't have any .htaccess there
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Yakuake has been on my machine for a while, one bug (which doesn't affect it's functionality) I found is with the transparency, it shows the first desktop image it opens on every time it opens. eg I open it on desktop 1, I see my desktop beneath. Switch to desktop 2, press F12, but yakuake still shows me desktop 1 in the background. I know I'm being picky, but it's the one thing kuake does better outta the box.
<Fleebailey33> thanks PhinnFort
<osh_> PhinnFort: Check permissions? You use selinux? what's your basedir in apache.conf
<ibert> just for inspiration: where do you store your mp3's? in /home or in an extra data partition?
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: i know, but that's a minor inconvenience
<francesco_> i've installed them..but my linux is already in english..
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: and when i use beryl, transparency just works (tm)
<PhinnFort> ;)(
<PhinnFort> osh_: permissions ok, no selinux, and the rest of the webpage work
<matthew__> francesco_, have you tried restarting?
<xenol> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), terminal based: vi/vim, emacs, nano (user-friendly). HTML/CSS editors: !html; Programming: !code
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Agreed, It's not coming off my machine anyway. Must give beryl another try.
<PhinnFort> ;)
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: what kind of gfxcard?
<PhinnFort> Fleebailey33: np;)
<francesco_> yes..but only adept now is in italian
<chx> is there anything I could do or should I just accept that this USB rack does not work with this DVD writer :( ?
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: KDED Media manager' If i turn it off, will kde auto mount my usb and cdrom?
<matthew__> francesco_, sorry, I don't know anything more. Sorry!
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: probably not, but try deactivating it, and see if the problem is still there
<osh_> PhinnFort: apache1 or apache2?
<PhinnFort> apache1
<Murchadh> I have yakuake on F12 and kuake on Win+\, which is awful handy. PhinnFort a Radeon 9250 I think.
<francesco_> doesn't matter...thanks
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: should work just dandy with aiglx then
<BluesKaj> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is the new application launcher for KDE, to be used with applications, bookmarks, and Amarok playlists. Once you have installed, hit Alt+f2 -> katapult, then hit Alt+Space, and type what you want.
<PhinnFort> i have yakuake on f10, f12 is hard-wired in Blender
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: after stopping it, dmesg is still giving the same error
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: are you getting new errors?
<PhinnFort> check the timestamp
<ibert> ubotu: katapult starts with ALT+SPACE
<ubotu> katapult: item launcher for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.1.3-0ubuntu5 (edgy), package size 322 kB, installed size 2716 kB
<ibert> ubotu: alt+f2 is the old launcher .-)
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: no, same error
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: but are you sure there are still appearing?
<dope> does kubuntu have themes?
<PhinnFort> dope: of course
<PhinnFort> dmesg doesn't clear the log
<dope> where do i set those
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: yes, i checked twice
<PhinnFort> when it is run
<PhinnFort> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<PhinnFort> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<PhinnFort> dope
<PhinnFort> you're on kde
<francesco_> mattew..now it works!!
<dope> yup
<shadowhywind> anyone know how to fix filesystem panic so that it will stop changing my fat partition to read only?
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: i remember that some days i ago i added a line dev.cdrom.lock=0 in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Murchadh> PhinnFort:  I showed my friend yakuake, and he installed kubuntu on all his PCs. Now he keeps pressing F12 at work looking for a console. hehe
<Murchadh> Yakuake Killer app!
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: try removing it
<osh_> PhinnFort: anything useful in the error-log?
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: lol
<PhinnFort> osh_: i'll look
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Not the ATI Radeon (fglrx) driver then?
<PhinnFort> osh_: tried creating a new folder with the same name, didn't find it, capitalized the first letter, then i could find it
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: nope
<dope> is there a way to set a hotkey to open konsole
<PhinnFort> osh_: seems like apache wants "images/" from /usr/share, but the rest of the queried documents from /var/www
<dope> i found it
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: ok removed it but how can i make my system know that now this line is removed (without restarting)?
<BluesKaj> dope, which key is it?
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: i'm not sure how you do it under ubuntu...
<dope> i set it
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: use "sysctl" directly
<PhinnFort> run "sysctl dev.cdrom.lock=0"
<PhinnFort> "sysctl dev.cdrom.lock=1" i mean
<dope> you right click on it and click edit icon and then select a hotkey for it
<BluesKaj> dope, how?
<dope> it should be under the system menu
<dope> just right click it and select edit item
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: no, dmesg is still giving the same error :(
<PhinnFort> WHY THE FSCK is /images/ aliased in the default apache config
<crimson> i'm trying to install some plugins and when i get to the point in the terminal where i need to use "./configure" there is a string of things such as autoconf and automake missing. Can anyone help?
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: then you should try to reboot
<PhinnFort> i want to strangle a dev right now...
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: oh
<Phoenix92x> excuse me, does anyone know any good channels that I could ask some general questions about VPNs in? I've done some research and still have some questions
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: does it still hang?
<PhinnFort> the errors in dmesg could just be leftovers
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: yes after a minute or two
<PhinnFort> darn
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: sorry, i can't help you...
<osh_> PhinnFort:   that'd put your image-dir outside of the server-root I think. could you change it to look in /var/www  (which I assumes server-root points to)?
<PhinnFort> osh_: i know
<usamahashimi> PhinnFort: np. thanks by the way, thanks a lot for ur efforts
<PhinnFort> i just commented out the alias
<PhinnFort> usamahashimi: no problem
<PhinnFort> osh_: but why such a stupid alias just to get the default "replaceme" webpage to work?
<osh_> PhinnFort: dunno
<PhinnFort> osh_: someone should whip the dev responsible
<PhinnFort> ...
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Just checked out some guys YouTube of his beryl - now I'm gonna have to install it. Looks wicked. I don't need much of that stuff, but I love showing kubuntu off!
<shadowhywind> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: nice;)
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: if you install it "right", you can choose when you log in if you want it or not
<BluesKaj> Murchadh, I tried to install beryl but it won't run on my ATI card ...crashes X
<PhinnFort> BluesKaj: what kind of card do you have?
<alan_> ?ESPAOL?
<BluesKaj> ATI xpress200
<PhinnFort> !espanol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about espanol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<PhinnFort> !spanish
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spanish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<keddie> how do I change the menu bar picture or color?
<tamacracker> What's the best program to use to extract .zip files?
<xenol_> ark
<xenol_> i think
<PhinnFort> yeah
<tamacracker> woot
<tamacracker> ok
<PhinnFort> although i think konqueror has built-in support for it too
<tamacracker> i was clickin the open link from the download window, and it wouldn't open, until i just double clicked the file itself.
<BluesKaj> tamacracker, if yer gonna run zipped windows files better get wine
<conn> hi, when I try to copy a cd via k3b, I see "Cddb error (communication error.)." - can anyone help?
<tamacracker> are you hooked up to the internet?
<tamacracker> while you burn the cd?
<tamacracker> that little program is what finds the track information, such as the year, album, artist, track number, track name etc..
<conn> yep, and gnome's "sound juicer" retrieves the track information every time I pop in a cd
<BluesKaj> Kaudio creator
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Can't find a linux-dri-modules for my kernel.
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: ?
<PhinnFort> i just enabled stuff in xorg-conf
<PhinnFort> .conf
<conn> BluesKaj, that's a dependency? I'll install it and try again
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Sorry, just running an update on adept after adding the repos. might find it now.
<PhinnFort> ok
<BluesKaj> nope conn, it's a stand alone cd rippre
<deitarion> The SD Card reader built into my mother's printer isn't triggering KDE's insert notification though LinuxPrinting says everything should work. Suggestions?
<keddie> how can I change the default kde purple gears picture on the kde menu?
<jontec__> at first when I turn on my computer, I can connect to the internet connection shared by my computer... then less than two minutes later I cannot. This goes also for the shared folder that is on the network by my windows computer. In addition to this, before I was getting prompts for a username and password to my windows shared folder. Why is this and how can I fix it? Someone told me before about lower the permissions of
<oslo> hi
<oslo> i cant hide my kicker when i go to a screen corner with beryl....
<oslo> could u help
<oslo> its when teh scree become dark & show all apps which are launch
<oslo> ed
<dope> does konquer have mouse gesture support?
<jontec__> my other kubuntu computer can access the network, but my first one (the one I talked about out) can't.
<PhinnFort> dope: yes
<dope> where do i add that
<christiane_> Hello. What is the cleanest way to modprobe ndiswrapper at system start?
<bLaZeD> christiane, use sudo ndiswrapper -m
<bLaZeD> that wll add everything to load it at boot
<[Relic] > how do I list all installed packages
<Murchadh> [Relic] : dpkg -l
<dope> how do i enable mouse gestures for konquorer
<Murchadh> [Relic] : dpkg -l > ~/MyApplist.yyyymmdd pipes them neatly into a text file called......
<[Relic] > is there something that will simply put the names and no other info in?  not a major issue just wondering
<Murchadh> [Relic] : Hmmm.. How to strip out the second and third columns? It's possible,b I'm just not the man to tell ya how I'm afraid!
<[Relic] > I'll cut them out later  :)
<[Relic] > need to burn one last dvd then I need to figure out how to format a hd section
<dope> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<PhinnFort> kde-look.org
<drkm> what player would you guys reccomend for mp3s?
<PhinnFort> amarok
<PhinnFort> hands down
<PhinnFort> ;)
<dope> PhinnFort: how do i add the mouse gesture support to konquorer
<PhinnFort> dope: dunno:P
<dope> :|
<ibert> drkm: amaraok! I fully agree...
<PhinnFort> look under the system settingfs
<drkm> ibert: cool ok
<drkm> anyone else?
<dope> i looked on google and saw some post about how a guy would switch from firefox to konquorer if it had mouse gesture support
<PhinnFort> dope: under "Accessiblity"
<PhinnFort> input actions
<PhinnFort> there you can assign hotkeys and gestuers
<dope> is that in konquorer?
<PhinnFort> dope: that's in KDE, and therefore also konqueror
<dope> oh
<PhinnFort> konqueror is an integral part of KDE;)
<malik__> are there any skins for     konqueror?
<PhinnFort> malik__: wtf?
<PhinnFort> skins?
<PhinnFort> you could look at the different styles
<BluesKaj> theses guys are all about eye candy :)
<PhinnFort> "system settings" -> "appearance"
<malik__> yes skins .........like they have for ff and opera
<PhinnFort> skinning is stupid
<PhinnFort> imho
<[Relic] > but it is personalization  :)
<PhinnFort> apps should use the styles given to them by the almighty window manager;)
<pacman_> anyone know if there is an IRC channel of soundkonverter support?
<PhinnFort> [Relic] : how so?
<[Relic] > the more comfortable you are with a system the more productive you can be  :)
<PhinnFort> [Relic] : how is skinning relevant?
<BluesKaj> !soundkonverter
<dope> these seem to be correct already but i don't know how to activate them
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1047 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<BluesKaj> #soundkonverter
<[Relic] > look at how many different skins there are for some of the different programs, if you get one you like that is a more efficient layout to you then it will let you be more productive, doesn't need to make sense since it is personal choice
<drkm> does anyone know how to get nick autocomplete to work in Kconversation?
<PhinnFort> [Relic] : apps are supposed to be laid out in the most efficient way possible
<BluesKaj> productive ?
<PhinnFort> if it isn't, you should complain
<pacman_> SOB banned me
<PhinnFort> pacman_: it was empty;)
<pacman_> oh
<PhinnFort> [Relic] : and the layout isn't supposed to have anything to do with skinning
<PhinnFort> read: the buttons placement in konqi and opera doesn't change with the skin
<[Relic] > different apps they do though
<[Relic] > like I said though it is a personal choice of what you are the most comfortable with when using something the more manipulation you allow the more users you will have assuming the program is any good
<[Relic] > !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<PhinnFort> [Relic] : KDE is the single most configurable collection of software there is, afaik
<PhinnFort> you can adjust almost everything, everything if you're willing to change the sourcecode
<BluesKaj> pacman_, have you considered gnormalize ?
<BluesKaj> !gnormalize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnormalize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[Relic] > anyone know how to format or make recognizable a disk section?
<BluesKaj> !GParted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Fleebailey33> so i am installing media center edition
<Fleebailey33> dual boot
<[Relic] > BluesKaj, it is there but for some reason it doesn't want to mount
<christiane> bLaZeD: adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper ...
<christiane> bLaZeD: couldn't add module alias:  at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 720.
<dope> how do i use these gestures!?
<Fleebailey33> i made a fat32 partition. hp installer said it was formatting hdd. im not sure if it was partition or whole hdd
<Fleebailey33> it was very fasty
<Fleebailey33> fast
<BluesKaj> [Relic]  , it's best used as alive cd
<Fleebailey33> then it very quickly made a new partition
<[Relic] > BluesKaj, the section of the disk is there but I keep getting an error when trying to mount it, it even lists as linux
<Fleebailey33> would that be it formmating the fat32 to ntfs
<slow-motion> hallo
<Fleebailey33> or the whole thing?
<Fleebailey33> dang im nervous
<Fleebailey33> i didn't back up
<Fleebailey33> =(
<bLaZeD> christiane, have u added your wireless driver with ndiswrapper?
<BluesKaj> [Relic] , don't try to mount it ...burn it to a cd and run it , make sure you setup your boot sequence in  the BIOS to read the dcrom drive first
<BluesKaj> cdrom
<[Relic] > I am trying to mount the section of drive that read as linux format but doesn't want to mount
<drkm> when using Konverstation why does it always have a - or + at the start of what someone is saying in the channel?
<Fleebailey33> man pmount [Relic] 
<Fleebailey33> pmount then device name
<christiane> bLaZeD: Yes, it runs perfectly when I manually `sudo modprobe ndiswrapper`. I could write a script in /etc/rc* but I thought there must be a "cleaner" way to load modules ...
<Fleebailey33> /dev/sde1 for example
<[Relic] > mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,   <-  the error I get every time I try to mount it in anyway
<Fleebailey33> [Relic] , try pmount
<Fleebailey33> readdddd
<Fleebailey33> gtg
<Fleebailey33> brb
<[Relic] > that's what I get with pmount
<agente2012> Hi
<oslo> on beryl with the scale plugin, i see my kicker... how make it not showing ???
<matos_SP_25> anyone from Brazil?
<mats> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<dope> how do i remove this kasbar?
<dope> nm got it
<PhinnFort> anyone good with bash here?
<PhinnFort> why won't this work: http://rafb.net/paste/results/PRIDhN39.html
<PhinnFort> "./scale.sh: line 5: `$f': not a valid identifier"
<dope> maybe it should be $1
<mats> maybe #bash can help?
<keddie> what is the best program to extract an iso image
<dope> what's $f
<chx>  I have a DVD writer (which works in a desktop) hooked up to my laptop through USB (this thing works with a HDD) if I put in a DVD, then the system recognizes, and asks what I want to do with my shiny new GitS DVD. I want to play it with Kaffeine, I got an error and dmesg says [17232183.440000]  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 147 and then this is repeated with more blocks up to 156. I tried other DVDs to the same results. the USB
<chx> - iDE device is Bus 005 Device 013: ID 04b4:6830 Cypress Semiconductor Corp. USB-2.0 IDE Adapter.
<mats> keddie: why dont just mount it? 'mount -o loop -t iso9660 isofile mount_place'
<PhinnFort> nm, it works
<dope> my monitor is running at 50hz when it should be 60
<keddie> mats: substitute isofile with file name?
<mats> keddie: yes
<bLaZeD> christiane, hmm ive always used ndiswrapper -m and it adds it for me...not sure what could be causing your prob.......
<keddie> mats: thx that works great
<mats> keddie: nice ;)
<dope> is there a way to auto accept certain file types in konversation?
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Beryl up and running. Some minor hicups, but time for some more showing off. So cool. Set my six desktops back to 4 with the same wallpaper, but I just haven't started fiddling with it yet. I think it's gonna be my favourite program since screen, before that yakuake, before that K/Ubuntu. OK I'll shaddup now. Thanks for the help!
<PhinnFort> hehe;)
<dope> PhinnFort: you know?
<PhinnFort> dope: sorry, no
<PhinnFort> you can ask Sho_ if you find him
<dope> kk i'll be on the lookout
<PhinnFort> he is one of the Konversation programmers
<PhinnFort> he is usually in #kde
<PhinnFort> [22:50]  [Whois]  Sho_ is a user on channels: #akademy #akregator #cedega #creative #fink #kde #kde-usability #khtml #nvidia #nx #openusability #yakuake
<PhinnFort> afaik
<dope> he's idle
<PhinnFort> ping him
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Does Sho__ work on yakuake. I'll have to pop over to one of them sites and big 'im up!
<mats> a guy who has many interest i see :p
<dope> can you tile chat windows in konversation?
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: :P
<PhinnFort> he is your average kde coder
<PhinnFort> half a dozen apps under his west
<PhinnFort> :P
<jjlee> Adept Notifier seems to ignore hold and forbid-version -- can anybody explain why??
<PhinnFort> jjlee: the adept devs, prolly
<jjlee> I guess I'm mildly surprised anybody is able to use it given this
<firebird619> Where is KDE installed to when installed via the kubuntu-desktop package? I am trying to install KDEnlive and it asks for where KDE is installed.
<jjlee> I just did a search for "artsd crashes", and artsd immediately crashed :-0
<jjlee> I think it's smarter than it looks :-)
<cloakable> :P
<OOD> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jjlee> Anybody know of any tips / howtos on stripping down [k] ubuntu to remove some of the fancier stuff (automounting, file monitoring, that kind of stuff)?
<jjlee> I suppose I'm looking for a checklist of "stuff lots of people happily do without"
<jjlee> otherwise I guess I'll just work my way through ps -ax...
<killeroy> perhaps try the server install
<[Relic] > can't figure out how to get this drive section working  :(
<PhinnFort> bash is getting on my nerves...
<killeroy> and then add what you want
<killeroy> not sure how well that would work though
<jjlee> killeroy: I don't want to reinstall, just remove some cruft from my installed desktop system
<jjlee> I guess the first thing is to figure out how to ask what packages I have installed...
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Are you limited to the same desktop pic with beryl?
<PhinnFort> Murchadh: haven't tried switching
<Black5un> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<dope> when i hit print screen i don't think anything happens
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: Ah. Just had a quick look, and only see desktop 1 showing up in the usual place where you change them.
<jjlee> OMG, I have 24000 packages on this thing!  Where to begin...
<BioVorE> grep might be something to start with.. :-P
<Murchadh> PhinnFort: When X starts, I see my 6 desktops as they were, until beryl starts, and then I'm back to 1. Bears further investigation. Still, it's cool.
<jjlee> BioVorE: hmm
<jjlee> even scrolling through the list takes 30 seconds :-(((
<BioVorE> dpkg -l | grep <string>
<chimaera> hi. i just set up gnupg for kmail, i can send encrypted, but on receiving it can't get decrypted:
<chimaera> Error: Bad passphrase
<chimaera> actually, i'm not asked for the phrase on receiving.
<jjlee> can all things things really be installed I wonder, or is apt-cache pkgnames showing all packages *known* to the system rather than *on* the system?
<dope> you can't send files with kopete?
<BioVorE> apt-cache list whats avalible in the repos.. not whats installed
<BluesKaj> so i have direct rendering installed ok, cuz the fgl_glxgears test works very fine ...I was led to beleive that with the right ATI open source drivers now installed that i could run beryl or other eye candy desktop GUIs ...is this true ?
<jjlee> BioVorE: OK, that makes more sense :-)
<BioVorE> beryl + ati = dosn't work (I think)
<Jucato> anyone here familiar with compiling KDE apps to other directories other than /usr/ or /usr/local/ ??
<Murchadh> BioVorE: Works here (for the last 20 minutes).
<dope> what's the kde equivelant to gksudo
<Jucato> dope: kdesu
<BioVorE> that with ATI drivers or opensource ones?
<Murchadh> BioVorE: ATI Radeon 9250 (A kinda budgety card in it's day).
<BluesKaj>  I'm asking in case some of the knowledgeable ppl here know the problem, but i think you may be right, BioVorE
<jjlee> The man page says apt-cache pkgnames shows all packages "in the system".  That's rather misleading, at least in the absence of an introductory para that also fails to explains what "APT's package cache" is
<BioVorE> ah older ATI.. gotcha..  The newer cards don't though.. X1400 I know for a fact dosn't
<jjlee> erm, in the absence of an intro para that *does* explain what... I mean
<BluesKaj> BioVorE, it's open source version of the fglrx driver
<BioVorE> what ATI card?
* Ropechoborra Volver
<BluesKaj> xpress200
<BluesKaj> onboard
<BioVorE> don't know about that one..
<jjlee> Only 1216 packages to schlep through, then...
<BioVorE> I use NVidia stuff here..
<BluesKaj> it's listed as 3d capable
<BluesKaj> well, bully for you ... it doesn't help me :)
<BioVorE> x200.. I tihnk thats an older ATI card
<BioVorE> I know some of the newer stuff like x1400 don't
<BluesKaj> less than 1 yr old
<BioVorE> but the good news is that I hear the AMD is looking in to opensourcing the ATI drivers on linux..
<BioVorE> If that happens then ATI stuff will start to work very well
<BluesKaj> can only hope
<drkm> which pdf viewer should I use between KGhostView or KPDF?
<BluesKaj> certainly AMD seems more linux friendly than intel
<BioVorE> intel stuff is farily open..
<Alarm> hello. sometimes when i try to run some applications. they do run , but in console i see the following errors : X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Alarm>   Major opcode:  144
<Alarm>   Minor opcode:  3
<BioVorE> there wifi stuff works great in linux.. and the opensourced there graphics driver for i810
<Alarm> is that something major ?
<BioVorE> just ignore it.. everyone get it..
<BioVorE> Its something to do with Xorg 7.xxx
<Alarm> ohh cool ehehe
<Alarm> a question. i was trying to ran a java application it was telling me that it couldnt find java , although it was installed. so i copied the java directory in /usr/java and worked pretty well. will i have now any other problem with other applciations that will need to run java as i moved it from my home dir (where i normaly installed it) to /usr/java  ? got what i did ? :)
<BioVorE> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Alarm> :)
<jjlee> Anybody else see the panel frequently crashing with dapper? Right now I don't have a panel, it just vanished without even a puff of smoke (though half an hour ago I got two dialogs telling me kpanel crashed)
<BioVorE> BluesKaj: Looks like the x200 + XGL/Beryl is busted in Edgy....
<BluesKaj> ok , how did you find this out , BioVorE ?
<BioVorE> forums
<BluesKaj> ok
<Jucato> anybody here knows where to properly set KDEDIRS in Kubuntu Edgy?
<ArrAKeeN> re
<alexicon> does anyone here know if ubuntu's wifi actually works?
<alexicon> cos kubuntu edgy wifi is retarded and wont connect to anything
<alexicon> meh everything is busted in edgy
<alexicon> this is getting annoying
<BioVorE> alexicon: wifi works here
<alexicon> three operating systems on this machine and not one of them does everything i need
<alexicon> meh
<alexicon> my wifi wont connect in kubuntu
<alexicon> dhcp errors
<BioVorE> what wifi card you got?
<alexicon> and manually running dhclient isnt fixing it
<alexicon> intel
<alexicon> laptop
<alexicon> it worked with dapper
<BioVorE> what laptop?
<alexicon> works fine in suse
<alexicon> sony vaio sz
<cloakable> alexicon: There's always LFS if you want everything you want :P
<BioVorE> that a intell 1345 or 2200?
<alexicon> i got it working once in edgy configuring it through kcontrol
<alexicon> but then it never worked again
<alexicon> and never connected with wlanassistant
<prower> Hello :> I've enabled translucency and shadows in KDE, but they aren't showing up...is there something else that I need to configure, like in xorg.conf?
<BioVorE> alexicon: apt-get install knetworkmanager
<alexicon> yeah
<alexicon> that program is worst of all
<alexicon> i cant even select a network with that proggy
<alexicon> i used to love it
<BioVorE> prower: in simple yes..
<BioVorE> works great with my wifi card here on edgy
<BioVorE> I have a intell 3945ABG, works once you set it up correctly
<BioVorE> !3945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BioVorE> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Black5un> !XDMCP
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
* alexicon sighs
<alexicon> wheres the fastest place to download ubuntu from
* Jucato sighs too....
* alexicon sighs so long she asphixiates
* Jucato ncurses KDEDIRS or something...
* alexicon cries over split wifi
<billytwowilly> so who is the smart guy that set amarok to only show /media and /home to choose to find the media collection and how do I fix it so it will show atleast /mnt as well?
<dope> so no file transfer in konversation
<Jucato> !hidden | billytwowilly
<ubotu> billytwowilly: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Jucato> dope: DCC?
<dope> err
<dope> i mean kopete
<dope> all these k at the beginning of names reminds me of something i read about the kkk
<billytwowilly> Jucato: thanks. I'm happy they are removing that rather silly "upgrade" in feisty.
<billytwowilly> while we're on the topic of directories, can someone point me to the thread outlining why they chose to put a /media in  root in the first place? that's what /mnt is for..
* cloakable didn't even notice the hidden files o.o
<dope> kubuntu seems a lot prettier than ubuntu
<cloakable> I generally navigate system directories in the terminal :P
<alexicon> kubuntu is sucking my nonexistant balls right now
<hujciwdupe> what do i need to do to get the dos2unix command to work???
<christiane> I installed xorg-driver-fglrx. `fglrxinfo` tells me something about "mesa3d.org", not "ATI Corp.". Is that right?
<rafal> hello
<drkm> when you open an application it goes in the taskbar.. is there anyway I can make the taskbar application bits longer?
<lol> welcome for everyone
<hujciwdupe> what do i need to do to get the dos2unix command to work???
<wimpies> crimsun_ : are you available ?
<drkm> are there any alternatives to Konqueror to browse files?
<wimpies> drkm : konsole ?
<drkm> wim: alternative gui
<wimpies> no ... check perhaps in www.kde.org
<hujciwdupe> what do i need to do to get the dos2unix command to work???
<wimpies> hujciwdupe : why you think it does not work ?
<dope> i don't like that kdewallet holds my passwords in plain text
#kubuntu 2006-12-17
<T3hWiz0rd> dope: then don't use it
<hujciwdupe> wimpies,it sais command not found
<wimpies> it means it is not installed : install tofrodos package
<hujciwdupe> wimpies, great , ty
<ninHer> hi all
<LjL> dope: it does? wow
<billytwowilly> lol. kwallet doesn't hold your passwords in plain text.
<dope> when i opened it for kopete i could see my aim password
<moraLim_SinirLi> billytwowilly
<moraLim_SinirLi> sen gates oLan msn ?=
<cloakable> Is there a way to tell avahi not to configure an interface that already has an ip?
<moraLim_SinirLi> billytwowilly
<moraLim_SinirLi> sen gates oLan msn ?=
<Dingiltereliler_> ubuntu yoksa kubuntu var lan
<LjL> dope: err, if you have it *open*, it means you can access the passwords, of course...
<moraLim_SinirLi> Leysen sen benim babamsn
<billytwowilly> moraLim_SinirLi: I don't understand what you are saying.
<LjL> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<moraLim_SinirLi> billytwowilly annenin am
<moraLim_SinirLi> pi
<moraLim_SinirLi> o sen diiLsin
<moraLim_SinirLi> git
<christiane> dope: If kdeallet must provide passwords to apps/sites/whatever it must store them, not only hashes. And snake-oiling them is not a good security policy.
<moraLim_SinirLi> it ogLu it
<LjL> !ops
<Dingiltereliler_> ubotu adam ol
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adam ol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moraLim_SinirLi> biLL gates oL geL
<Dingiltereliler_> !op
<Dingiltereliler_> !hop
<moraLim_SinirLi> LjL ckma anneni sikerim
<moraLim_SinirLi> opa
<Dingiltereliler_> !heyytt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moraLim_SinirLi> /cs invite #ops
<moraLim_SinirLi> :))))))
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about heyytt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moraLim_SinirLi> ben bir hakerim
<moraLim_SinirLi> :))
<moraLim_SinirLi> caLarm
<moraLim_SinirLi> sizi
<Dingiltereliler_> /oper berkes kd90+d-E
<moraLim_SinirLi> /oper moraLim_SinirLi hepinizinannesinisikeyimmmmbacakomuzyaparak
<moraLim_SinirLi> sustunuz
<moraLim_SinirLi> ne oLdu
<moraLim_SinirLi> korktunuzmu
<yarak> :))
<yarak_kafali> ben geldim
<Chousuke> ...
<yarak_kafali> Kafamda sa yok ama
<yarak_kafali> idare edin
<LjL> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind or trappist
<yarak> Chousuke cuku cuku korkma
<yarak> :)
<yarak> actmaz
<Chousuke> Go away.
<yarak> Chousuke hee tamam
<yarak> ondan
<zorglu_> hmm some kind of attack ?
<Chousuke> Just some lamers I suppose.
<cloakable> Probably
<LjL> yeah, it's called an idiots attack
<manuleviking> yes
<yarak> zorglu_ zoroglU nun sahibisi oLan m
<yarak> ?
<yarak_kafali> zorglu_ sen zorlu birine benziyon
<yarak_kafali> muhabbetimize karma
<manuleviking> stupid lamers
<yarak> manuleviking anan sikerim kime sus diom
<cloakable> Indeed
<yarak> am biti
<manuleviking> LjL: exactly
<yarak> ndeed sana girsin
<yarak_kafali> manuleviking Chickens are hired for an authentic rustic feel.
<yarak_kafali> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<yarak_kafali> 
<yarak_kafali> What might this shed some light on?
<yarak_kafali> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<yarak> LjL bacnn amna koyaym
<cloakable> Well, untill an oper gets here, /ignore does the trick
<manuleviking> yarak: pauvre con
<yarak> merlihin_kazani
<yarak> :))
<yarak> manuleviking yemek mi istion yarak
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<yarak> ubotu oLmad be yavrum
<yarak> :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oLmad be yavrum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yarak> /notice $* oLcak
<yarak> :D
<yarak_kafali> Last months Ive been busy with some projects at work, involving some Qt programming, dealing with Cisco JTAPI and other nuisances, which have prevented me from working in eBox. My work desktop is about a meter away from the now three full-time developer eBox team, so Ive been closely following the development process and participating in some design meetings and at last, Ive found some time to write nice stuff for it again.
<yarak_kafali> please man help me
<LjL> nalioth: yarak, yarak_kafali
<yarak_kafali> yoksa hepinizi fuck me
<yarak>  Madem Turksun Goster Urksunnn
<yarak_kafali> Chickens are hired for an authentic rustic feel.
<yarak>  iccen sarabi sikcen engLish
<yarak> sizin bunyesi sikeyim ben
<Gonen> lan adi
<Gonen> ben Deli gnen
<yarak> beeni op yapn
<Gonen> kr ibo derler bana
<yarak> chanserv
<ace> Hi all
<ace> can someone help me
<nalioth> gnomefreak: got em
<nalioth> ace: if you ask a question
<ace> my software raid setup during install isn't working
<gnomefreak> :) who i get
<ace> qtparted shows /dev/hda2 has the stuff on it, but hdc2 shows nothing
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<LjL> gnomefreak: it's ok, nalioth took care of them
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ace> its as if hdc2 isn't being used
<ace> or even formatted
<christiane> ace: cat /proc/mdstat
<gnomefreak> LjL: i know im being caught up
<manuleviking> gnomefreak: why there isn't a moderator permanently ?
<ace> md0 : active raid1 hda2[0]  hdc2[1]                    58596992 blocks [2/2]  [UU]                unused devices: <none>
<nalioth> manuleviking: there is no need for visible ops
<morvok> has anyone noticed many (K)ubuntu documentation/how-to's are more difficult than they have to be.. especially when there are tools for such things.
<gnomefreak> manuleviking: no need
<manuleviking> gnomefreak: no need ?
<cloakable> Yes?
<gnomefreak> manuleviking: why do we need to always be oped?
<LjL> manuleviking: ops can become so when it's needed. right now, there simply were no ops around
<ace> christiane: the read speeds of /dev/md0 is about the same as the speed of an individual disk
<gnomefreak> manuleviking: also wrong channel for this :)
<manuleviking> LjL: ok
<christiane> ace: So, what exactly is your problem?
<ace> its slow
<ace> and it doesn't seem to be working
<ace> its a raid1
<christiane> ace: It works. [UU]  shows that.
<ace> i have two 60 gb partitions acting as 1 but the read speed is about 50, but the individual disks are also about 50, why isn't md0 at 100?
<ace> since two disks are there for the data to be read from
<christiane> ace: raid1 in linux seems to read both (all) disks to be sure to get correct data.
<ace> so the same data on both disks is read?
<ace> how do i make it read some from hdc and some from hda so that its twise as fast from reading from just one disk?
<xenol_> plz where can i update my open office from 2.0 to 2.1?
<Black5un> !tightvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<christiane> ace: I'm not 100% sure but experienced the same on my raid1s
<ace> what about raid0?
<christiane> ace: raid0 is what you want (for speed) but not for redundancy
<eMaX_> anyone here uses sshfs?
<ace> oh i want speed, i'll have to look up redundancy first
<juanjo> alguien habla espaol?
<juanjo> hola a todos!
<christiane> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ace> nope don't need redundancy
<juanjo> gracias y disculpa
<nalioth> juanjo:  :)
<christiane> ace: Then raid0 is your friend
<petryk_> hello
<petryk_> :)
<ace> ok i'll reinstall again
<ace> Thank You
<aristoteles> hi
<aristoteles> i freshly installed edgy on my laptop
<aristoteles> and something is weird
<aristoteles> firstly, im told: laptop lid is closed, doing nothing now
<bros> hi
<aristoteles> secondly, when i highlight something in the k-menu, the focus moves away! to the first element in the menu.
<aristoteles> what is happening here?
<Toxicity999> Hey, @anyone, what exactly should I do with edgy to get the basic kde devel packages, kde-devel seems to be broken.
<LjL> always used kdelibs-dev myself Toxicity999
<Toxicity999> that gives me liblua drama.
<Toxicity999> It's version mismatches after a certain point, when going the kdelibs-dev route anyway.
<Toxicity999> Ah screw it, I'll get what I need on a case by case basis if the meta-packages are being mean.
<dope> is there a linux equivelant to peer guardian?
<PhinnFort> !seen yarak
<aristoteles> when i unplug my keyboard, the problem is away
<ubotu> I last saw yarak (n=java@85.98.97.117) 19m 7s ago, quiting: K-lined
<cloakable> :)
<PhinnFort> ;)
<cloakable> Yay for k-lined spammers :P
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> spammers usually have a measurable IQ
<aristoteles> xev reports keypress events every second
<PhinnFort> aristoteles: long time since you cleaned out your kbd?
<aristoteles> PhinnFort: no. it is the typematrix 2020.
<aristoteles> it will be a problem of that model
<PhinnFort> i would still suggest mechanical damage;)
<petryk_> reboot
<ubuntu> hhh
<PhinnFort> hoao
<Alarm> after installing an application , with make and so on. how can i remove it (more specific, gaim) dont mean from the package manager
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<Toxicity999> Ugh, kdelibs-dev and kde-devel = sooooo broken.
<BioVorE> Alarm: possibly a "make uninstall" might work
<Toxicity999> I guess I'm getting the deb and hacking up the dependancies manuallyu
<Toxicity999> It's version mismatches.
<BioVorE> Toxicity999: did you do something to your apt-cache ( use non ubuntu apt sources?), like automatrix and what not)
<Toxicity999> shouldn't of. How does one purge the cache anywho. Never have had to.
<BioVorE> well I am talking about your /etc/apt/sources.list file..
<Toxicity999> I know.
<Toxicity999> But this question is on another tree of. Lol.
<Alarm> one more question. i did install the latest jdk, in my home directory. some apps couldnt find java. so i did copy it under /usr/java and the application started succesfuly. does that mean that i wont have any other problem with other applications either and my system recognises it as java being installed or just fixed that application and made it run and nothing more
<Toxicity999> Any good Java app will look in common places, or have a userdefinable start-up file with that variable.
<BioVorE> did you do something to change the apt sources to include some non-ubuntu source..   I know free-contrib messes kde development stuff up..
<BioVorE> Alarm: try defining $JAVA_HOME enviroment varible
<[Relic] > when running the installer does it automatically format everything, or is there a way I can keep one section of the drive from formatting?
<Alarm> BioVorE:  how do i do that ?
<Toxicity999> Well I know what you mean, and this is such an old install at this point I don't know. Being why I poked at just purging the old repo cache.
<BioVorE> I am not sure of the exect name of the shell varible you need to export..    Try  export JAVA_HOME="<path_to_java>/"
<BioVorE> [Relic] : You can tell the installer how to partion the disk.. more over it can also resize WinNT partitions as well..
<Alarm> well did that, but nothing seemed to appear in the console
<BioVorE> echo $JAVA_HOME
<[Relic] > detected it properly, off to install  :)
<Toxicity999> try, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Toxicity999> and exprot shouldnt return anything
<Alarm> nothing...
<BioVorE> all it dose is set a shell variable
<Alarm> shows an empty thing space (though the java application did run. when i was having the java dir in my home directory it was telling me that java cant be found or to upgrade. the point is not to solve that problem only but have java good installed on my system
<Erich-K> What's the best way to install gnome, to where if I ever want to remove it, it takes all the gnome stuff it installed, out
<BioVorE> just apt-get install ubuntu-destop
<BioVorE> then to remove it.. apt-ger remove ubuntu-desktop
<Erich-K> Awesome, thanks
<LjL> Erich-K: if you install it using aptitude, everything will be removed when you remove ubuntu-desktop
<BioVorE> kubuntu-desktop is the kde desktop
<LjL> if you use apt-get, and you're on dapper, nothing will be removed. if you're on edgy, you can use "apt-get autoremove", but that didn't work quite smoothly with removing GNOME when i tried it
<LjL> so i suggest using aptitude, if you think you might remove it in the future
<Toxicity999> uh no because gnome things don't depend on ubuntu-desktop so removing it wont get rid of them
<Alarm> i think it worked: alarm@rockpc:~/gaim-2.0.0beta5$ echo $JAVA_HOME
<Alarm> /usr/java
<Alarm> does that mean that everything is ok ?
<Toxicity999> yea
<BioVorE> uyea
<Toxicity999> autoremove *should* do it
<Erich-K> Could I use synaptic?
<Toxicity999> no need to really
<Alarm> BioVorE:  that yes was for me ? :)
<bgsteffens> how can i unzip in kubuntu?
<BioVorE> yeah.. if you do a echo $JAVA_HOME it should point to the java runtime
<BioVorE> bgsteffens: apt-get install unzip
<bgsteffens> ty
<BioVorE> then "unzip <filename.zip>"
<Alarm> thanks
<Seveas> @config channel plugins.bantracker.stats True
<Alarm> one more question . on Konsole although i did use the 'linux' schema , no colours do appear, everything is only white in black backround. i mean like directories with blue and so on. have i done something wrong ? cause i dont see anything in the configuration with the colours
<BioVorE> try.. ls --color
<Alarm> nothing
<Alarm> still white everything
<BioVorE> hmmmm
<Alarm> tried other schemas no schem appears more than 1 colour
* ArrAKeeN s'enfuit, bonne nuit
<BioVorE> konsole with the linux color scheme here works fine
<Alarm> should i remove it and install it again ? would maybe that fix ?or reset its settings somehow ?
<murchadh_bhaba> Alarm, Can you change the scheme by right-clicking on the background?
<BioVorE> nope.. I think it has to do with what you shell detects your terminal type to be
<BioVorE> you get color if apps detect the terminal can do color
<Alarm> murchadh_bhaba:  no, it doesnt give me that option
<BioVorE> what dose "
<BioVorE> echo $TERM" give you
<BioVorE> xterm?
<Alarm> xterm
<BioVorE> hmmm
<BioVorE> you prompt have no color as well?
<Alarm> what do u mean with prompt ? sorry
<BioVorE> you can try do this as a color test...
<Alarm> try what
<BioVorE> working on it.. 1 sec
<BioVorE> can you send color VT100 chars to your terminal and get color?
<gtwy> trying to compile something.. it errors and tells me that mpicc is not a valid command... what package do i need to install for this to work? there is not an mpicc packate...
<Alarm> BioVorE:  how could i send color to VT100 and what is VT100  ?:)
<Alarm> i am a begginer sorry
<BioVorE> Alarm: try a echo "<ctrl-v><ctrl-[>Test"
<Alarm> well it echos me back the same text without colour
<BioVorE> when you type it it should like this "echo "^[Test"
<BioVorE> hmm so your terminal dosn't do color then..
<Alarm> cool :)
<Alarm> good another question although i may be in the wrong channel. firefox has a button to check if its the default browser. pressing it doesnt show any response. how can i make it be my default web browser instead of konqueror
<BioVorE> there is a way.. but I am not sure..   I think you can specify it somewhere in the kde control pannel..  They hide this from you on kubuntu..  pop open a shell and do a "kdesu kcontrol"
<Alarm> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166
<Alarm>   Major opcode:  144
<Alarm>   Minor opcode:  3
<Alarm>   Resource id:  0x0
<Agent_bob> BioVorE why as root ?
<Alarm> strange... i get that error pretty often and dont know what that is
<BioVorE> sometime you need root for some of the functions..  the run as admin buttion is busted
<BioVorE> But your right.. you may not need root for some options
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<Agent_bob> but trying to set non-root preferances as root is busted for sure.
<BioVorE> possibly..
<BioVorE> I don't know if he needs it or not..
<[Relic] > !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Agent_bob> ssh guest@63.157.91.246 passwd=x
<BioVorE> why?
<BioVorE> :-P
<xenol_> ! SSH
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<[Relic] > if I do a herd of apt-get install commands (replacing all the stuff I had installed last time) will apt-get give any warnings needed to avoid problems?
<Agent_bob> apt is fairly sane    yes
<Alarm> which is a good download manager ?
<Agent_bob> wget
<BioVorE> lol
<BioVorE> thats what I use.. lolz
<Agent_bob> some like aget
<Fleebailey33> i am having trouble with edgy booting on alternative amd64
<Agent_bob> curl is ok
<Alarm> not under console
<Fleebailey33> install
<Fleebailey33> any idea's?
<Agent_bob> Alarm konqueror
<Alarm> Agent_bob:  does support resume ?
<Fleebailey33> i installed xp windows so i am dual booting
<Fleebailey33> windows boot
<BioVorE> if the server dose..
<Fleebailey33> but ubuntut seems to keep getting frozen
<Agent_bob> !boot | Fleebailey33
<ubotu> Fleebailey33: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<BioVorE> Fleebailey33: alternative...  that the text installer only?
<Fleebailey33> yes
<BioVorE> where is it hanging up at?
<Fleebailey33> i did it that way becuase windows was already installed on a 30 gig partition
<Fleebailey33> different places
<Fleebailey33> sometimes after fsck
<Fleebailey33> but mostly decompressing kernal
<BioVorE> hmmm
<BioVorE> this is after installing it right.. first  boot up with out the CD?
<Fleebailey33> yes
<BioVorE> what mobo and CPU you using?
<Agent_bob> using 64bit kernel i assume ?
<towync> thank god i made it through the finals alive!!!! hurray hurray hurray =)
<Fleebailey33> turion64x2
<towync> laptop?
<towync> i can't believe i'm still breathing!! 9 hrs of finals and to think yesterday i didn't know squat about 1 of the classes
<Agent_bob> you should check the bug reports on that hardware, also scan the forums for same problems.
<__osh__> I just installed php4-gd2 by misstake, now I'd like to remove it and all dependancies. However it's not a "real package" so an aptitude remove won't remove it. What to do, other than finding all packages it installed and uninstall them manually?
<Fleebailey33> brb
<matthew> __osh__, try sudo apt-get remove --purge php4-gd2
<__osh__> matthew: nope, since the package php4-gd2 doesn't really exist it will remove nothing.
<Agent_bob> php4-gd
<BioVorE> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/web/php4-gd
<matthew> __osh__, hmmm, no idea...sorry
<Agent_bob> try sudo apt-get remove --purge php4*
<__osh__> Agent_bob: I'd like to keep my php4 installed thankyouverymuch. I did find a solution though. Scrolling back up in terminal and cutting/pasting. Not elegant but working.
<Fleebailey33> BioVorE, its like it finished the fsch and can't start x
<Fleebailey33> i got it to do that
<BioVorE> not sure what could be wrong... I only haven't installed egdy on amd64..
<Fleebailey33> double checking how do you open a tty?
* __osh__ is now off to bed. 3h late.
<Fleebailey33> maybe i could open 1
<BioVorE> tty is a terminal
<Fleebailey33> i know
<Fleebailey33> like tty3
<oslo> on fire fox i cant open .png
<Fleebailey33> then manualy startx
<oslo> http://dl-1.free.fr/52616e646f6d49569eaaf064884cc3ac16099e44a4a7abf7b378b875a256dbf3/splash2.png
<oslo> & i can't add any entry in the firefox file association
<BioVorE> you can try booting then in grub add a -b to the end of the kernel params list
<Fleebailey33> brb let me try that
<Fleebailey33> -b ?
<Agent_bob> "<__osh__> Agent_bob: I'd like to keep my php4 installed" <<< why ?
<Agent_bob> __osh__ you have php5 by default
<Alter-Ego> what is the equivalent of tracert in linux
<BioVorE> tracerotue or tracepath
<BioVorE> (route)
<Agent_bob> tracepath    tracepath6   traceroute6
<Alarm> which directory keeps all my settings for the desktop. like appearance , fonts, taskbar and so on ? .kde ?
<BioVorE> ~/.kde probably
<Agent_bob> Alarm .kde/share/config/
<Alarm> lets asume that i will keep that directory and reinstall kubuntu. replacing it will be a good idea, or could that cause some problems and would be better to configure everything manualy again ?
<Agent_bob> and ~/   may have some fundamentals
<BioVorE> Alarm: you want to reset you kde settings completely back to factory?
<Alarm> well i want to keep the desktop configuration after a format and installation of kubuntu. somehow it was a testing installation to see how everything works, what i need and what not. and to make a fresh install , but want to skip the desktop configuration again
<Agent_bob> Alarm i'd keep the dir and if it does cause problems just rm it.  that's what a clean install will start with, is no ~/.*/
<Alarm> okie, thanks
<BioVorE> yeah.. Agent_bob got it
<Alarm> i asked about problems, like software dependensies. filetypes. or languages layouts that i may not install and stuff like that
<BioVorE> or backup those directorys.
<Alarm> okie thanks
<Agent_bob> Alarm BioVorE has a good tip on how to save and restore settings...   tar -cjf backup.tar.bz2 ~/.kde
<Alarm> BioVorE:  thank you a lot. really helpful tips i can say , Agent_bob as well :)
<Alarm> well copying the directory somewhere isnt that hard. :)
<BioVorE> our just backup your hole home dir..  I have done that a few times.. saves all my settings for kde just fine..
<Alarm> okie dokie boss :)
<Agent_bob> but it wont by default overwrite the settings from a copy  it will from a tarball
<Agent_bob> plus tarball is small and only one file.
<Agent_bob> saves permissions and ownership
<Alarm> got it
<BioVorE> kidna like a zip file
<Agent_bob> even if you store the tarball on a windows partition it still keeps things streight.
<Agent_bob> yeah just better.
<BioVorE> rgr
<Alarm> now some really begginers questions . compared to windows, home directory is something like documents, which is the 'program files' folder under linux ?
<Alarm> i mean when i install an application with make i dont have any plan where everything is being copied. where to find the application , or why do i need to have root access to install something on a directory where the simple user doesnt have access on that
<Agent_bob>  /usr   i suppose would qulify as the rough equivalent
<Agent_bob> note. where as M$ uses the idea of every thing in it's own folder + subdirs   linux uses the idea of executables here libraries there docs some place else.
<gtwy> has anyone ever used mpich/mpicc ?
<Alarm> got it
<Agent_bob> in linux  executables are in *bin/  and  libs in *lib/   docs in /usr/share/doc/
<BioVorE> mpich.. isn't that something used for parallel comuting..
<Agent_bob> clusters
<BioVorE> FHS or LSB standards explan location of stuff in linux decently enough to give you an idea where to look for stuff
<Alarm> so do i have options where i can install applications ?
<BioVorE> ussualy /usr/local/
<Agent_bob> Alarm not generally
<BioVorE> or /opt/
<Alarm> for example with the make install command to specify where i want to install it ?
<BioVorE> ./configure --prefix=/usr/local
<BioVorE> make
<BioVorE> make install
<BioVorE> will install bins into /usr/local/bin
<BioVorE> and libs into /usr/local/libs
<Alarm> well that means it will create a directory of the applications name in the local dir or will just create files in the local folder ? sounds so confucing for me a folder full of different applications
<khirr> how can i install KDE 4?
<BioVorE> there are packages for it.. but its stil very hit and miss atm..
<khirr> i'm Edgy user
<Agent_bob> Alarm only the basic of /usr/share /usr/local/share /usr /opt     or ~/  that's about the extent of options because when you go beyond that you start making libs link to very un-expected addresses and some hardcoded address will hose the whole thing.
<BioVorE> I messed with it.. but they didn't work very well yet..
<Alarm> got it
<khirr> ?
<khirr> how can i update KDE 4 since konsole?
<Agent_bob> Alarm yes "sounds so confucing for me a folder full of different applications" <<< that's what i was telling you.  it's not the way M$ does it at all.      ls /usr/bin    some time.   :)
<Alarm> ehe , allright :)
<Linux_Galore> khirr: you have to be pretty game to run KDE 4.0 its still very alpha
<BioVorE> its unix.. not windows...  Were the orginal way of doing stuff from 1960's forward..
* manchicken prefers all apps in a single folder.
<Alarm> ohh and something else, simple and last question for tonight. kubuntu has all those system folders in '/' hidden. i found how to view them. but how can i change them not be hidden anymore ?
<manchicken> BioVorE: Um... except that UNIX is based off of PDP.
<Agent_bob> manchicken you mean all executables ?
<BioVorE> hehe.. well everything is based of something.. nothing is original
<BioVorE> pdp11 for the win.. :-P
<khirr> i'd like try (:F
<manchicken> Agent_bob: Good of you to differentiate.
<Linux_Galore> Alarm: yes, kde has a security file (dont ask me the path/name)
<Alarm> okie
<manchicken> BioVorE: King Solomon said there's nothing new under the sun.  I happen to agree ^_^
<Linux_Galore> Alarm: you can unset all that stuff
<BioVorE> the other thing that gets windows users is that the file extention dosn't mean squat..
<manchicken> There's merely different ways of mixing it together ^_^
<Agent_bob> here here !
<BioVorE> rgr
<gtwy> if someone can help me with compiling using mpicc i could use the help
<gtwy> searched google all night
<Agent_bob> BioVorE yes.   what extentions   !
<Agent_bob> :)
<BioVorE> I think there is an already compiled version of mpich for ubnutu
<eilker> isnt there a history of surfed webpages  in konqueror ??
<BioVorE> yes
<bgsteffens> oo cool, where is it haha
<Agent_bob> eilker you bet
<manchicken> eilker: Hit F9 and then click on the clock.
<bgsteffens> i was looking for that the other day
<murchadh_bhaba> Alarm, At ashell type sudo nano /.hidden
<eilker> thank you, in fact i am in trouble :D
<BioVorE> eilker: its a side batr
<Alarm> murchadh_bhaba:  well a text editor appeard
* Agent_bob likes "side batr"
<manchicken> F9 toggles the sidebar ^_^
<manchicken> Have you hugged your function keys today?
<murchadh_bhaba> Alarm, There should be folder names in it. Anything here is hidden. Delete the name of anything you want shown.
<Agent_bob> you mean that's the default hot key to toggle the "side batr"  ?
<BioVorE> f9 is
<Alarm> okie thanks
<manchicken> Agent_bob: Yes.
* Agent_bob picks another nit.
<illusina> I think a recent update broke my sound -- as I now don't have any sound cards (at least my kmix does not think so)
<BioVorE> illusina: whats you sound device?
* manchicken politely ignores nitpicking ;)
<Alter-Ego> how do i see what dns server i am using from the konsole ?
<Agent_bob> lol
<murchadh_bhaba> Alarm, You can delete this file (it's a symbolic link to another file, but deleting it has the effect of showing all the icons). /.hidden
<illusina> BioVorE: EMU10k1 (Soundbaster audigy 2)
<Alarm> yeah got the meaning of that file
<Agent_bob> Alter-Ego ifconfig ???
<BioVorE> that should work.. as far as I know..
<Alarm> saw it in my root dir
<Alarm> thank you
<Agent_bob> actually not sure.
<Alter-Ego> Alarm, or just mv .hidden .hidden.old
<illusina> BioVorE: I've had everything and up running, but a few days ago it all konked out
<murchadh_bhaba> Alarm,Very welcome.
<BioVorE> I had a simular issue he a few months ago.. My SB live card died.. :-(
<Alarm> :)
<murchadh_bhaba> !hidden Alarm you can read up on it here, but it seems thay may drop it in future releases.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hidden Alarm you can read up on it here, but it seems thay may drop it in future releases. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<murchadh_bhaba> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<illusina> I was following the instructions on the ubuntu forums regarding how to fix sound
<Alarm> its ok. it was allready more help than i needed
<illusina> and it appears my alsa drives are compiled to a different kernel than I'm using
<Alarm> helped a lot the .hidden file
<illusina> btw, I am using the "generic" kernel every time I boot, otherwise my mouse/keyboard do not work (other kernel being i386)
<manchicken> Gotta reboot for that kernel drive to take effect.
<Agent_bob> i implemented a way of hiding the fs from the common user before kubuntu did.     chmod 751 /
<Agent_bob> well my origenal was not 751 bot 001
<Agent_bob> but 001
<Agent_bob> but 011 would be better because anything in group root  would be locked out of 001 perms
<Agent_bob> what i use now is a slightly more relaxed but still hidden fs base
<Agent_bob> tty23 [root@~]  ls -ld /
<Agent_bob> d---r-x--x 15 root root 4096 Dec 14 23:20 /
<manchicken> Nice.  Kernel updates went nice and smooth.
<lfmiller> I'm having a weird problem with a G3 powerpc, if someone is knowable about powerpcs can you contact me directly - thanks - lfmiller
<KubuntuSudo619> HI!!!!!!!!!
<KubuntuSudo619> i need a guide of howto install software in kubuntu
<xenol_> wait
<manchicken> KubuntuSudo619: Use Adept.
<xenol> kmenu/system/adept
<manchicken> KubuntuSudo619: In the K menu, select Add/Remove Programs
<Agent_bob> or install and use synaptic
<jerp> I would advise use adept as a directory but use apt-get to install
<Agent_bob> errrr that's recursive isn't it...
<KubuntuSudo619> thx manchicken
<manchicken> KubuntuSudo619: Not a problem.
<okc_kid> i have a question
<KubuntuSudo619> ok sup
<manchicken> okc_kid: Ask it ^_^
<okc_kid> how do you turn Kubutu into a server
<Agent_bob> we have answers
<Agent_bob> !lamp | okc_kid
<ubotu> okc_kid: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<KubuntuSudo619> google kubuntu thin client
<okc_kid> for like Network Login
<xenol> plz where can i get update for OO,
<xenol> ?
<Agent_bob> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BioVorE> OpenOffice.org
<Agent_bob> !ssh | okc_kid
<ubotu> okc_kid: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Agent_bob> !vnc | okc_kid
<ubotu> okc_kid: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<xenol> is it enough to write sudo apt-get update openoffice.org
<okc_kid> i know all of that
<jerp> does Ubotu have a webpage to assist someone with the final steps of setting up gnash in firefox.
<Agent_bob>  sudo apt-get update   doesn't do that.
<xenol> ah
<BioVorE> the latest verion probably would have to be download as a bin from openoffice.org..  But I am not 100% sure
<xenol> so i have to download the installation directlz from site?
<jerp> try 'sudo apt-get install openoffice'
<BioVorE> ^ or try that
<jerp> but do an upgrade first
<BioVorE> but the version on openoffice's site will be probably be newer
<jerp> dist-upgrade
<Agent_bob> xenol enable the update and security repos and do    sudo apt-get update  &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       that will update everything that ubuntu has updates for.
<okc_kid> i need something that can run like a RADIUS server
<BioVorE> how about RADIUS
<xenol> i dont to upgrade ot edgy
<xenol> i want dapper 1st  thing
<manchicken> xenol: Just go into the adept manager, refresh, and install from there.
<Agent_bob> xenol i didn't saying anything about edgy.
<xenol> oh
<Agent_bob> xenol enable the update and security repos and do    sudo apt-get update  &&  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       that will update everything that ubuntu has updates for.
<xenol> i ahve repos enabled
<manchicken> xenol: You may have to work with some backports on that.
<xenol> but i cant downlaod few updates from kubuntu.org
<Agent_bob> then run the two commands
<xenol> cause it says 404 erro
<xenol> error
<xenol> they r upgrading the server?
<Agent_bob> hmm page not found
<Agent_bob> check the address of the error and ping it.
<manchicken> Sounds like you may have typo'd the repo.
<Agent_bob> yep.
<xenol> fuckin shit i found error bah
<goodthing> before i go and raid1 backup disks, does anyone have a alarm bell ringing when reading this http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/software-raid-in-ubuntu/ ?
<LjL> !language | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<illusina> I think I started to remove a package which was going to cause a bunch of other packages to be removed in adept
<xenol> ouch sry
<illusina> and when I saw them being deleted, I quite adept
<illusina> quit*
<Agent_bob> goodthing mmmmm    Please take in  attention that  you can loose  your data!  If it  happens,
<Agent_bob>    don't complain to me. Follow these guidelines on your own risk.
<illusina> now whenever I do anything dselect, adept, etc, "Errors were encountered while processing:
<illusina>  kdm"
<enzo_> I need help loading GRUB
<enzo_> Nothing comes up anymore
<Agent_bob> disclaimers like that always wave red flags for me...
<xenol> enzo_ u want normal grub? i can help u set up gfxboot :p looks more cooler
<BioVorE> then the Microsoft EULA should make you shit your pants..
<enzo_> I want GRUB... that's it
<enzo_> xenol: Sure
<enzo_> I'm about to go "/fix mbr"
<xenol> nah
<Agent_bob> BioVorE excessive discriptor but yes EULA is enough reason to avoid M$
<xenol> wait a sec
<goodthing> Agent_bob: yeah i know, but i backup and wipe those disk before starting to put RAID on it. From my knowledge i thought to be safe there
<enzo_> k
<goodthing> Agent_bob: but it is always good to hear other peoples thought about something first, especially when it comes to your data
<Agent_bob> goodthing yes go for it.  but keep the backups and if you add any important data you might want to back it up also.     backups are good.
* Agent_bob keeps backups of his backups.    /nick two_copies
<goodthing> lol
<goodthing> nah i do not have enough disks for that
<Agent_bob> one copy of mine is on another hd.
<Agent_bob> this box has 8 drives
<Agent_bob> that's one reason i don't use partitions.  :)
<goodthing> well, i guess i best make a 300GB raid1 and put one folder in that to max 3.7GB and one to max 700MB so i can randomly backup that on dvd/cd
<Agent_bob> sure.   why not.
<goodthing> wow, no i have three disks and my case is already full
<goodthing> thanks for the help
<Agent_bob> or 650m and 3.6g  and encript them.
<goodthing> hmm, not a bad idea
<goodthing> not at all
<Agent_bob> oh my what exactly is  /dev/tty ?
<manchicken> That'd be a terminal controller device.
<kilrae> ter mi nal?
<Agent_bob>  /dev/console is 5, 1    but   /dev/tty is 5, 0 .....
<Agent_bob> manchicken ?
<Agent_bob> manchicken as in controls all tty*'s ?
<manchicken> I'm trying to find a good explanation.
<Agent_bob> k
<manchicken> http://www.definethat.com/define/2010.htm
<Agent_bob> manchicken you do know that i'm not talking about /dev/tty*  but /dev/tty   ?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<Agent_bob> k
<manchicken> tty1 is just a branch off of tty.
<manchicken> Similar to /dev/hda1 is a node off of /dev/hda
<kilrae> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Text-Terminal-HOWTO-6.html#ss6.3
<kilrae> this pronunciation is not considered to have sexual undertones)
<kilrae> heh
<Agent_bob> manchicken not really.   all tty*  is either major 4 or major 3   but tty itself is major 5    the example of hd* doesn't follow that.
<Agent_bob> see hda is 3, 0  and  hda1 is 3, 1     not at all what we have with tty.
<kristopher> what would be the best program for mas tagging and organizing of large quantities of mp3 files.  Something with a smart tag editor.
<noiesmo> kristopher, theres easytag
<noiesmo> !easytag | kristopher
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.99.12-1 (edgy), package size 748 kB, installed size 2428 kB
<kristopher> i forgot to mention, graphical.
<noiesmo> kristopher, yes it gui
<Agent_bob> kilrae well i have always said it the second way...
<kilrae> amarok doesn't work?
<manchicken> What do you mean amarok doesn't work?
<kilrae> mp3 tags
<kristopher> we'll, it gets a bit.. crazy with 60 gigs of mp3s
<kilrae> ah
<Agent_bob> it may be considered inaccurate but i still say G N U   rather than gah'new
<kilrae> i say noo
<kilrae> i'm glad i don't know any linux people in real life, i might get beat up
<Agent_bob> lol
<kilrae> i also say nome
<Agent_bob> yes  'nome
<kilrae> but that's ok, cause i don't use it
<Agent_bob> or gno-me
<kilrae> i wonder if gnome has stopped looking ugly yet, i haven't looked at it for a year or so
* eilker thinks that the most friendly people are ./buntu people , in freenode
<Agent_bob> eilker doesnt' get out much....
<Agent_bob> worry bad joke i guess.
<kilrae> they release new versions fast, don't they
<Agent_bob> sorry ^
<eilker> :)
<eilker> np
<Agent_bob> kilrae don't they.
<kilrae> hey, the gnome people figured out transparent panels, i should congratulate them
<kristopher> knowing linux people in real life is a blast, because saying *nix commands is ten times more fun than typing them.
<manchicken> I'd rather know GNU people.
<manchicken> linux people are either kernel hackers, or don't know the difference between a kernel and an operating system ;)
<matthew> lmao @ kristopher
<Agent_bob> na me.   it's the Gnu/linux people that i dig
<kristopher> kernel hackers refuse to focus on the big picture. In linux and life.
<manchicken> Naw.  Real kernel hackers are just like normal folks, they merely hack something different than what I hack ^_^
<Alarm> can i find somewhere all those updates that i did download till now ? so that i wont have to download them again next time. or do i have to localise me repo to get that files and change the repo and add the url again .
<Agent_bob> can't know much about the big picture unless you take the little 'bits' apart and study them....  pun intended
<Agent_bob> normal......   heh     now ain't that a dandy word to call someone.....
<chicken_Fire> Hello. Do I get a 3d desktop out of the box with ubuntu 6.10, or is it hard to make it run?
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: What video card you running?
<Agent_bob> Alarm /etc/cache/apt/archives    if you don't clear it....
<chicken_Fire> ati radeon mobility.
<burner> it's not hard to make it run
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: 200M?
<burner> it doesn't work on my 7500 chicken_Fire
<Alarm> Agent_bob:  nice, and if i want to install those packages at a later time from the package manager ?
<chicken_Fire> I was trying xgl with ubuntu 6.06 and it was not so good..
<burner> ati uses aiglx
<kilrae> i got it running with a radeon 9700
<Agent_bob> chicken_Fire ati and linux are not the best of dancing partners
<chicken_Fire> wait..
<Agent_bob> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: What version of ATI mobility?
<manchicken> Err, model
<chicken_Fire> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000] 
<noiesmo> chicken_Fire, the main problem you will have is the fact you have ati card
<Agent_bob> Alarm if they are in that dir it's wont re-download them
<Alarm> some how there is not chace dir in the /etc
<kilrae> i needed xserver-xgl, the fglrx driver and beryl
<manchicken> There's a fair chance that not even proprietary drivers will work.
<chicken_Fire> fglrx works fine as of ubuntu 6.06
<Agent_bob> Alarm did i say /etc///   ment /var/cache/apt/archives
<manchicken> It may not work with newer kernel version.
<Agent_bob> meant
<Alarm> okie
<chicken_Fire> I was more wondering about the out-of-the-boxability of xserver-xgl..
<Agent_bob> typo knight.
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: Wait about 5 years.
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: It'll be that good then.
<chicken_Fire> lol manchicken
<manchicken> heh
<Alarm> yeap they are. so after a fresh installation of kubuntu , all i have to do is to copy again the files in that directory ?
<manchicken> As long as 3d drivers are proprietary, 3D desktops will not be out-of-the-boxable.
<Agent_bob> Alarm yes.
* kilrae wants to sell his CD collection and just have an mp3 jukebox dealy
<Alarm> and the package manager will find it automatically i guess
<Alarm> good
<chicken_Fire> I just read in Liberation (french newspaper) that a consumer organisation is suing HP for giving windows pre-installed. Main argument: Linux is easy to install now.
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: ATI refuses to release enough information for people to write their own drivers.
* kilrae doesn't want people using linux
<chicken_Fire> This argument is breaking the hp argument that was: a computer is not "simply" working without windows.
<Agent_bob> Alarm note that if you do regular updates   then you will have several versions of some of them.     and if there is a later version it will still dl the latest.
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: nvidia is the same thing.
<Tido`> I'm trying to install msttcorefonts but it says I have dependency problems (of which it won't tell me), any way to install default windows truetype fonts?
* manchicken wants folks to use GNU.
<manchicken> If you'd prefer to use a Darwin kernel, go for it ^_^
<matthew> * doesn't want people to use microsoft
<chicken_Fire> but ATI is giving the specs to the 3d game industry, no? ;(
<matthew> oh, that didn't work right.
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: Nope.
<kilrae> if people use linux then people will write viruses and then things will suck
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: They give driver interfaces.
<BluesKaj> !clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Agent_bob> matthew carefull if you are trying to do what i think you are trying to do.
<BluesKaj> !Klamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Klamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !klamav
<ubotu> klamav: KDE frontend for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.37-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 702 kB, installed size 2256 kB
<matthew> Agent_bob, what do you think I'm trying to do? I just don't want people using microsoft.
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: Until there are laws that give consumers the right to know how to interface with their own hardware, 3D desktops in Free software won't be as possible as we'd like.
<kilrae> matthew, type /me
<chicken_Fire> well, do you think it is worth updating from ubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 to test the latest xgl?
<kilrae> not *
<matthew> kilrae, thank you
<Agent_bob> were you trying to get everyone in the channel in on that matthew
<linuxreign> live Microsoft alone, it's all about choice, for Linux rulz, period
<matthew> lol, I had no idea
<BluesKaj> if ppl wanna use ms they will cuz it's the easy way out....it works for most ppl
<matthew> Agent_bob, in on what?
<matthew> Agent_bob, I don't think so.
<Agent_bob> if so the command you are fishing for will get you kicked if you find it.....
<matthew> what? the /me command?
<Agent_bob> if not don't worry.
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: I don't think 3D desktop is worth running a proprietary driver, so you wouldn't like my opinion ;)
<Agent_bob> no
<Agent_bob> and i'm not about to display it.
<matthew> Agent_bob, ok, I was just going for the /me command.
<Agent_bob> k
<matthew> I don't care about "shouting" or whatever it's called now.
<matthew> if that's what you thought.
<chicken_Fire> mmmh is there a howto to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<chicken_Fire> mmmh is there a howto to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10?
<manchicken> chicken_Fire: In your sources.list, change dapper to edgy, then apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<Agent_bob> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<noiesmo> chicken_Fire, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<manchicken> Movie time w/MrsChicken.  Check y'all later.
* Agent_bob is planning on using the LTS while it lasts.
* eilker agree with bob
<matthew> Agent_bob, you know, I thought the same thing 'til I was forced to upgrade to edgy, and I love it!
<matthew> much more stability, at least for me!
<chicken_Fire> thanks noiesmo
<noiesmo> chicken_Fire, :)
<Agent_bob> matthew stable ?     that's one reason i was sticking with 6.6
<matthew> Agent_bob, I used to have xmms and kaffeine and skype freeze my box solid...
<chicken_Fire> err: when doing gksu "update-manager -c", I get after clicking update to 6.10:
<chicken_Fire> extracting '/tmp/tmpmvGAg8/edgy.tar.gz'
<Agent_bob> i've taken the trubble to fix every thing that i didn't like  on 6.6   if i uped to 6.10 i'd just have to start over.
<chicken_Fire> authenticate '/tmp/tmpmvGAg8/edgy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpmvGAg8/edgy.tar.gz.gpg'
<chicken_Fire> can't find DistUpgradeViewGtk
<chicken_Fire> wtf?
<matthew> Agent_bob, I know how that is
<Agent_bob> matthew lol  you just named three things i never use... nor want to use.
<matthew> matthew, how ironic, lol
<matthew> Agent_bob, how ironic, lol
<Agent_bob> yeh that too
<matthew> geez can't even remember who is who
<matthew> lol
<RoKFiT> how do i force konqueror to open with kubuntu web profile
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT save the profile as default
<Agent_bob> i.e. save profile  web profile    as   file manager profile       you can name a profile anything you want but check what it's opening and save as that.
<RoKFiT> but then when file manager opens it will open as web browser?
<RoKFiT> so it's profile name is Kubuntu Web
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT isn't that what you said you wanted ?
<Agent_bob> "<RoKFiT> how do i force konqueror to open with kubuntu web profile"
<RoKFiT> i meant moreless from an icon
<RoKFiT> control it from an icon
<RoKFiT> --profile kubuntu web
<RoKFiT> idk if the name of it stays the same
<phobiac> RoFKiT: use --profile 'kubuntu web'
<Agent_bob> ok  go to kmenu > internet > konq  left mouse hold down   drag and drop on the desktop
<phobiac> That space might cause an issue
<xenol> plz some1 can tell me how can i delete temp of konqueror?
<RoKFiT> Malformed URL
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT ^^^
<noiesmo> xenol, check your ~/.kde/ folder the cache for konqueror etc in there
<RoKFiT> i don't have that folder in my kmenu
<jerp> right click on the icon and find edit menu
<jerp> add it
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT ?     hehhe enable it...
<Agent_bob> :)
<jerp> menu panel
<jerp> applet
<Agent_bob> why do you people leave all the menu stuff turned off ?
<Agent_bob> the menu is not different it's just configured with most of it turned off.....
<xenol> noiesmo can i delete is directly from konqueror?
<RoKFiT> i moreless want to open a profile from an icon
<Fleebailey33> im using grub and my issue that it wont boot. it hangs after fsck
<Fleebailey33> feisty
<noiesmo> xenol, chceck options in konqueror settings configure konqueoer
<Fleebailey33> but edgy wouldnt boot either
<Fleebailey33> different error
<Fleebailey33> so i tried feisty
<noiesmo> xenol, theres a cache option might hlp u
<xenol> yeah but when i click on it nthing happens
<Fleebailey33> i think it just needs to start x
<Fleebailey33> can i command grub to do that?
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT i told you one way.    phobiac told you another... both work.     the easiest is to grab a menu itom of what you want and drag it to the desktop or pannel
<RoKFiT> konqueror --profile web
<RoKFiT> in comment
<RoKFiT> doesn't work
<RoKFiT> malformed URL
<Agent_bob> another third way is to right click the pannel and add
<Agent_bob> konqueror --profile web_browser    iirc
<Agent_bob> in the konsole info konqueror
<Fleebailey33> i'd really like help
<Agent_bob> or in konqueror  info://konqueror
<RoKFiT> still i get malformed URL
<Agent_bob> Fleebailey33 no grub don't do that.
<Agent_bob> startx
<Fleebailey33> but i cant get a command
<Fleebailey33> i no the command
<MuJ> we need to know the error
<Fleebailey33> grah!!!!!!
<Fleebailey33> know*
<Fleebailey33> and sometimes when i restart i do get a login
<Agent_bob> Fleebailey33 what do you have ?
<Fleebailey33> and it says its incorrect
<Agent_bob> describe the problem
<Fleebailey33> but i know it is
<Fleebailey33> and then it freezes
<Fleebailey33> feisty
<Fleebailey33> edgy froze but different
<Fleebailey33> this is far better
<Agent_bob> Fleebailey33 #ubuntu+1
<MuJ> I bet his hd is fucked up
<Fleebailey33> i know im asking there too
<Fleebailey33> my hdd also has windows
<Fleebailey33> im dual booting
<MuJ> as I said.. it's fucked up
<Agent_bob> lol
<Fleebailey33> hahah
<MuJ> =P
<MuJ> jk
<Agent_bob> !language | MuJ
<ubotu> MuJ: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xenol> ppl should i do full upgrade for dapper?
<MuJ> yeah yeah... have some sense of humour please =)
<goodthing> what tools you guys use to encrypt data? ccrypt? kgpg?
<Agent_bob> xenol to dapper ?   menaing you have breezy now ?
<xenol> no i have dapper but full upgrade of dapper i mean downlado all packages and install em
<xenol> it depends on which programs i will need i guess :S
<earl_> hey guys. is there a way to make kopete play a sound when the first message of a new conversation is received?
<Agent_bob> xenol yeah probably there have been lots of updates.
<Agent_bob> xenol you are talking about upgrading through apt (any front end qulifies) ?
<xenol> agent_bob i know nothing about programing so it will be kinda useless to have programing stuff installed dont ya think?
<Agent_bob> xenol not really
<xenol> agent_bobo i mean in adept press button  full upgrade it will download all 18.5k packages and install em
<RoKFiT> Agent_bob: there are two web browsers, simple and complex?  how do i load complex?
<RoKFiT> web_browser loads simple
<[Relic] > v6.10; is the nvidia-glx-legacy available?
<Agent_bob> xenol example: if you want to build something from source you need most of the programmers package "build-essential"  even though you only entent to issue two commands   make && sudo make install
<noiesmo> !envy | [Relic] 
<ubotu> [Relic] : envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Steven_M> anyone here running 64-bit edgy?
<MuJ> and all the sources... heck, when did make && make install work right away after installing build-esstential
<Agent_bob> xenol hehhe.   ok try this in a konsole   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<xenol> it is same aint it?
<Agent_bob> that will update what you have installed to the latest
<Agent_bob> it WILL NOT install a bunch of other things.
<xenol> so e.g.  i have OO 2.0 and it will upgrade it to 2.1 ?
<Agent_bob> it the 2.1 were in the dapper repo it would.
<Steven_M> anyone here running 64-bit edgy?
<Agent_bob> but it will update the latest version in the dapper repo including patches bug fixes security updates ect...   (assumes that the security repos are enabled)
<Fleebailey33> Steven_M, me
<xenol> agent_bob u have also installed packages for ripping DVD?
<Fleebailey33> well was
<Agent_bob> Steven_M several.    but !i
<xenol> u have also installed packages that u know u will never use?
<MuJ> everybody does
<BluesKaj> Steven_M, i tried 64bit in dapper but too many probs with hardware recognition ...so i stayed with 32
<[Relic] > that's really cute, download and install it; very helpful there :(
<Agent_bob> xenol i probably don't.   you may.
<RoKFiT> Agent_bob: did you read what I wrote?  I do not want to start the "simple" web browser profile
<enzo_> How do I do the "fix mbr"?
<Agent_bob> xenol my installation has nothing left that remotely resembles default.
<[Relic] > so how does one install envy package?
<noiesmo> [Relic] , you on ubuntu
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT so what do you want ?
<[Relic] > kubuntu
<RoKFiT> load the complex browser
<Steven_M> Fleebailey33: had many problems?
<RoKFiT> load a specific profile named web
<RoKFiT> either or
<noiesmo> [Relic] , download the envy deb then open konsole and type sudo dpkg -i /path/to/envy.deb
<MuJ> what's envy packagae?
<RoKFiT> from a konquoror icon withe comment option
<noiesmo> !envy | muj
<ubotu> muj: envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Fleebailey33> just booting
<Agent_bob> so save that as your default profile web profile in konqueror .....    sheeez
<Fleebailey33> somtimes it wouldnt boot
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT ^
<Fleebailey33> now it wont at all actually
<xenol> agent_bob and now other thing i want to start adept but when i click on it it start loading and nothing opens and it didnt say anything about another procces
<Fleebailey33> thats my issue though
<Fleebailey33> i messed it up
<MuJ> wtf? what's so hard in installing nvidia drivers anyways? =/
<RoKFiT> Agent_bob: but then when i open file browser konqueror won't it open as web?
<noiesmo> MuJ, some people not sure which driver legacy or normal and it edits the xorg just easy for some but old style is ok to
<Agent_bob> xenol in a konsole type adept    and see what it says
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT no.
* MuJ must be too advanced for that kind of stuff :|
<manchicken> xenol: In a console, type sudo adept_manager
<xenol> so it is true text based system owns the graphic one lol
<MuJ> but of course if there's easy way out, then be it =)
<RoKFiT> okay now how do i set it as default?
<manchicken> xenol: If you go into the K menu, system, Manage Packages, you'll get it too.
<Agent_bob> oh is it adept_manager ?
<Agent_bob> never installed adept so i didn't know the command.
<noiesmo> MuJ, it also removes any nvidia-glx installed from repo :)
<RoKFiT> Agent_bob: how do i set as default
<manchicken> Agent_bob: adept_manage is pretty standard.
<Agent_bob> don't set as default.   save the profile    save it as web*
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT don't make me start a gui just to walk you through that......
<RoKFiT> i'll find it ;\
* Agent_bob grumbles and starts a gui and kde......
<MuJ> noiesmo: evil >:|
* Agent_bob <thinking> it can't possably be that hard </thinking>
<MuJ> noiesmo: at least I want to know what I've done with my system.. I don't trust scripts
<MuJ> noiesmo: but as I said... If it helps n00blets to install nvidia drivers then it -might- be okay
<BluesKaj> uhoh , have landed in the middle of a group of command line junkies ? :)
<alexicon> ;D
<MuJ> noiesmo: though it's still so easy so why the heck anyone would like to use some script for that? =/
<xenol> plz someone can tell me how can i update OO thorugh konsole?
<earl_> question... i dualboot windows, and therefore have a 40gb FAT32 partition. it seems like every time i boot kubuntu, my computer spends about 2 minutes running fsck on it. is there a way to disabel that?
<manchicken> xenol: What version are you on?  Dapper?
<xenol> yea
<RoKFiT> do you see it?
<noiesmo> MuJ, thats fine for us who have been instal nvidia .bin files for years but its just nice and easy for the newbies so hey why not its on launchpad so i would assume its safe also hopefully not my bad :)
<xenol> earl_ u can have 40 Gb fat32 disk max is 32GB u can create with FAT32 i think
<jerp> xenol, sudo apt-get update
<manchicken> xenol: sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade openoffice
<earl_> ,,,that is not true
<xenol> manchicken but it doesnt shows in update :/
<manchicken> xenol: Also, try dpkg -l | grep openoffice
<manchicken> xenol: update merely updates the sources package list.
<MuJ> noiesmo: well, they'll never learn how to do it properly.. and on other distros =P
<xenol> where from? i made one from ubuntulinux.com/source-o-matic
<earl_> xenol... the max file size of a fat32 partition is about 8 terabytes.
<xenol> wow then nvm
<[Relic] > is there a way to import old settings or will overwriting the info cause problems with things like gaim, mozilla and firefox?
<manchicken> xenol: If you're using the weird repos, I don't know what they have.
<earl_> my question stands. how do i stop linux from compulsively scanning my fat32 drives when i boot?
<xenol> i will paste u my sources-list
<noiesmo> MuJ, :)
<murchadh_bhaba> yeah I think the issue with fat32 is max 4gig file size.
<Agent_bob> earl_ remove it from the fstab ?
<xenol> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Agent_bob> or make it noauto
<xenol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37490/
<MuJ> noiesmo: of course we all love ubuntu but there's other ways ;P
<earl_> agent_bob: i don't want it to not get mounted
<earl_> i just want it not to spend 2 minutes scanning it every time i boot
<qwarrior> hello there, is there a moderator around?
<Agent_bob> xenol you did find   konqueror  > settings > save view profile web browsing       didn't you ?
<murchadh_bhaba> earl_, Or fix whatever it is is causing it to do so; there must be some underlying problem causing it to be checked every time.
<xenol> agent_bob wat for?
<qwarrior> xenol was that for me
<xenol> :)
<alexicon> has anyone else experienced wifi problems with kubuntu?
<murchadh_bhaba> earl_, I'd say Agent_bob has it then.
<RoKFiT> Agent_bob: did you find a solution
<Agent_bob> xenol sorry  meant RoKFiT
<alexicon> specifically that it cant connect to anything, some dhcp problem likely
<xenol> np
<qwarrior> great, is there anybody working with server class xbuntu?
<alexicon> it knows my card, it sees the networks but doesnt connect
<Agent_bob> rokfit you did find   konqueror  > settings > save view profile web browsing       didn't you ?
<RoKFiT> yeah i can save it but not make it default
<xenol> manchicken r those repos good?
<RoKFiT> yes but that does not make it default
<Agent_bob> no don't make it default.  make you launcher launch with the propper profile
<RoKFiT> yeah
<RoKFiT> i have it named web
<RoKFiT> and --profile web is not launching it!
<manchicken> What locality is sk?
<RoKFiT> konqueror --profile web    as comment
<manchicken> xenol: Paste the output of `dpkg -l | grep openoffice`
<earl_> murchadh_bhaba: what kind of problem would it be
<earl_> i don't think there are any errors on the drive
<xenol> sk=slovakia
<manchicken> Ah.
<xenol> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37493/
<manchicken> Those may not be in that repository.
<manchicken> Yeah, you are behind... but not much.
<xenol> so one question those repos i have r goor or not and where can i get normal ones from? :p
<RoKFiT> hello hello earth to Agent_bob
<manchicken> I just have us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT type in konsole   konqueror --profiles
<xenol> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<manchicken> I'm not sure if the latest openoffice was backported to dapper.
<xenol> !sources dapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources dapper - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !source-o-matic
<RoKFiT> see, thank you Agent_bob
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT reality check.  if you  would have dont  info konqueror   like i told you an hour ago you would have already seen that.
<RoKFiT> now you know what i meant
<Agent_bob> what you mean ?
<RoKFiT> if you  would have don't
<RoKFiT> ?
<Agent_bob> done
<RoKFiT> well thank you
<murchadh_bhaba> earl_, Hmmm... If you've done a thorough scandisk in windows and fsck never finds an error, it maybe a drive layout problem, different partitions set up by different OSes. If everything is working I wouldn't worry about it. I still have a 20gig drive with geometry problems that doesn't give any trouble. I'd use the noauto option in fstab.
<RoKFiT> very much
<RoKFiT> i don't get why those names don't change as  the profile names change?
<xenol> manchicken i got problem casue i cant downlaod koofice-data krita and krita-data packages from those repos :/ i get error 404 server is being changed?
<RoKFiT> it'd be simpler if they did
<earl_> i don't believe windows has scandisk anymore. i think it has chkdsk, and only runs that when there is a problem
<earl_> noauto means it won't mount automatically right
<manchicken> xenol: Try commenting out the sk.* ones and just using archive.ubuntu.com
<Agent_bob> welcome.    but please next time the desired end is a trivial as this RoKFiT   please pay atention to the help offered....  a little reading on your part can save hours of frustration for you and whom ever is helping you.
<RoKFiT> how, you never said that as a solution
<xenol> manchicken sk. r good they r for my country
<murchadh_bhaba> earl_, No, that it won't aut-check it at boot.
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT i did too.
<manchicken> When I was setting up my Feisty development environment in chroot and us.* seemed to cause trouble.
<xenol> only that i cant acces kubuntu.org dapper
<manchicken> xenol: Just try it man.
<xenol> everytime i want to update i get error 404 i think it is server side mistake not mine :p
<manchicken> xenol: Try removing the sk.* in them for just a minute, then run sudo apt-get update, and then try it
<xenol> okey
<RoKFiT> anywho thanks tons
<Agent_bob> np
<RoKFiT> hey when the flash x86_64 plugin comes out, will it work with konqueror?
<earl_> murchadh_bhaba: excellent. where do i put that option
<MuJ> doesn't it aready..somehow?
<MuJ> or is it only ff?
<RoKFiT> ff?
<MuJ> firefox
<RoKFiT> oh no, 32bit
<RoKFiT> unless konq is 32bit
<_kuja_> konq is 64-bit
<RoKFiT> yeah then it needs a 64-bit plugin
<Agent_bob> my history doesn't reach far enough back but a quick grep of the logs would reviel  my nick with a info://konqueror line by it....  way ^ up there.   in that line is  info konqueror   and not far from it was  konqueror --profiles     not that it matters.
<xenol> manchicken i get this
<xenol> Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<xenol>   404 Not Found
<xenol> Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Sources
<xenol>   404 Not Found
<MuJ> but 64bit ff can use 32bit flash plugin =/
<manchicken> xenol: I said just use the EXACT same sources you had, remove the "sk." from them.
<_kuja_> via an ugly hack you could make 64bit konqueror use 32-bit flash ... but you'd lose the ability to use all 64-bit plugins, so it isn't worth it.
<murchadh_bhaba> earl_, After the partition type, eg. vfat, in the next column
<xenol> i removed sk. from there
<xenol> and got no new updates
<murchadh_bhaba> earl_, In the /etc/fstab file
<manchicken> If you want to run flash, install both 64 and 32-bit Firefox, and install the flash9 plugin.
<earl_> gotcha
<xenol> only 5 i cannot download cause that repo says error 404 :p
<manchicken> Them use the flash9 plugin in the firefox32.
<Agent_bob> _kuja_ but by a more excelent hack one might make it use both 32bit and 64bit    no?
<manchicken> I've got flash9 running in 32-bit firefox without much trouble at all.
<manchicken> As soon as we get a free software plugin it'll be much nicer.
<Agent_bob> a 64bit wraper for 32bit plugins....
<manchicken> Naw.
<manchicken> Just install a 32-bit firefox and avoid the dirty hacks.
<_kuja_> agent_bob, I don't think so, this hack is very, very ugly.
<RoKFiT> lastly how do i import bookmarks.html in konqueror?
<manchicken> Bookmarks->Edit bookmarks
<manchicken> RoKFiT: That one is in the manual ;)
<xenol> manchicken " there was an error commiting changes. possibly there was problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." i get this when i use adept  updater
<xenol> and when i use apt-get update i get error 404 on that repo :p
<manchicken> xenol: If you REALLY want my help, you need to listen to what I say.  I didn't say anything about adept updater.
<xenol> so?
<manchicken> xenol: I can't answer a question if you only listen to half of it.
<xenol> i removed sk.
<xenol> wat else?
<manchicken> It's just pointless.  I might as well be talking to a wall.
<manchicken> sudo apt-get update
<manchicken> Run it.
<manchicken> It'll reload the package indices from the sources.
<prower> Hello :> I'm just trying out Beryl on my machine...it seems that every time I run quake 4 now it segfaults, is there something else I need to configure to allow fullscreen OpenGL applications? :>
<xenol> wat now?
<manchicken> When you change your sources you should run apt-get update
<xenol> done
<rance> I need some advice on a kubuntu sould related problem, I have sound for some apps, but not others, I already checked the box to let kde give up exclusive control of sound device, but that appears not to be enough, where do I go to find out more?
<earl_> thanks everybody, see you later
<xenol> what shouldi do now?
<Agent_bob> RoKFiT bookmarks > edit bookmarks > file > import
<manchicken> xenol: now, sudo apt-get install openoffice
<RoKFiT> i got it.. i thought those imports imported from programs
<RoKFiT> idiot self
<Agent_bob> :)
<Agent_bob> so is that all so i can close the gui now   :)
<xenol> Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages
<xenol>   404 Not Found
<xenol> Err http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Sources
<xenol>   404 Not Found
<xenol> bah
<manchicken> Who said anything about kubuntu.org in your sources?
<manchicken> That's not where the repos are.
<xenol> i got it from source-o-matic
<manchicken> I don't know source-o-matic.  Try commenting out those sources.
<xenol> and when i do install OO i get E: Couldn't find package openoffice
<Agent_bob> xenol    deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<RoKFiT> this is quality!
<shadowhywind> is there a way to see files that are shared ona  windows PC from the konsole
<xenol> agent_bob i have dapper
<Agent_bob> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<manchicken> xenol: So just replace the word edgy with dapper
<Agent_bob> xenol so s/edgy/dapper/
<MuJ> sed is friend
<Agent_bob> sed rhaks
* manchicken likes perl one-liners ;)
<MuJ> O_o
* Agent_bob might if he spake perlish
<BluesKaj> is there a caps lock defeat utility for Linux ?
<manchicken> Actually, perl and sed are insanely similar.
<MuJ> spake?
<Alter-Ego> BluesKaj you mean to keep it on or off ?
<BluesKaj> old perl lingo
<Agent_bob> MuJ yah never heard that befor ?
<BluesKaj> off
<MuJ> nevah..
<xenol> manchicken got it now but it show that X.org remove is requested why is that ?
<MuJ> what does it mean? spake? =D
<Alter-Ego> nm, i mis read capslock for numlock
<Agent_bob> pased tense of speek     like  spoke
<manchicken> xenol: What is "it"?
<RoKFiT> konqueror doesn't save passwords?
<BluesKaj> spoken in old english-past tense
<Agent_bob> passed
<MuJ> ok...
<Alter-Ego> is there a way to get rid of kde-wallet ?
<MuJ> so it's real word though
<Agent_bob> it is
<BluesKaj> past not passed
<xenol> manchicken X server is requested to remove and install something like X server.org drivers input all
<xenol> it want to remove X server :/
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj how do you know which i meant ?
<MuJ> well, you learn something new every day ;)
<BluesKaj> one is verb the other an adverb
<anddreaz> hi
<anddreaz> can i install external taskbar on kicker???
<anddreaz> i've deleted for error
<manchicken> xenol: WHAT wants to do this?
<xenol> adept updater
<xenol> i started to update
<manchicken> Who said anything about adept updater?
<BluesKaj> you guus on't learn grammar anymore in school do you
<BluesKaj> :)
<xenol> those files r from Debian sarge 3.1 hope it wont delete my X.server :D
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj actually i did mean both.    passed past tense   as in one time was.   but anyway.  good on you for correcting my yankey english.
<xenol> it is for edgy OMG
<MuJ> BluesKaj: well.. that must be like university stuff there =P
<manchicken> Yeah, you're not paying attention to folks who're trying to answer your questions.  I'm just not going to bother any more.  Good luck man.
<anddreaz> can i install external taskbar on kicker???
<anddreaz> i'm invisible -.-
<anddreaz> like default taskbar
<friedtofu> hm.. cool
<BluesKaj> 's ok , im a canadian...we still study grammar for a few weeks in 5th grade
<anddreaz> start...apps...open apps
<MuJ> and who uses spake anyways?
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj well i was a high school drop out in the 70's  :)
<MuJ> except for shakespeare of course
<larson9999> Agent_bob: i was in the 80's
<anddreaz> any help me please?
<Agent_bob> i have no idea what we studied,,,, i slept through it.
<Agent_bob> ^5 larson9999
* MuJ and my poor finnish english ;P
<BluesKaj> I managed to get out of 12th grade with a diploma in the 60s ... now I'm just a retired geezer
<anddreaz> any help me please?4
<Agent_bob> BluesKaj you saw the assenation then....
<BluesKaj> MuJ, I was born in Kaavi Finland
<xenol> manchicken when i downlaoded 3 packages for edgy and closed adept how can i remove them?
<MuJ> BluesKaj: really? =D
<MuJ> BluesKaj: I'm from Juankoski! =D
<BluesKaj> yup, Agent_bob ..in wonderful black & white
<manchicken> xenol: You don't listen when I answer.  Good luck.
<Agent_bob> yes.  b&w   all there was around here....
<manchicken> xenol: BTW, openoffice.org is *NOT* backported to dapper from what I can tell.
<anddreaz> can i install external taskbar on kicker???
<anddreaz> porco dio
<manchicken> You are running the latest version of openoffice.org for dapper.
<Agent_bob> anddreaz should work.
<xenol> ah
<BluesKaj> MuJ, is that close to kaavi ? ...but I've lived in Canada for 59 yrs
<xenol> and plz onemore thing i want to know if i downlaoded some packages for edgy through sudo apt-get upgrade r those installed or not?
<anddreaz> Agent_bob how?
<MuJ> BluesKaj: kaavi and juankoski are neighbour towns =/
<Agent_bob> how do they pronounce "Juankoski" ?   is that  wan* ?
<BluesKaj> right on MuJ :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<MuJ> no
<manchicken> xenol: If edgy is in your sources.list and you installed stuff then it's entirely possible that you did.
<Agent_bob> anddreaz right click menu
<BluesKaj> just like my name Kaj , rhymes with sky
<manchicken> xenol: That's why we told you to make sure you didn't put edgy in your sources.list.
<Agent_bob> anddreaz the right click menu   when you right click the taskbar
<MuJ> finnish J is pronounced like Y
<anddreaz> Agent_bob on "start bar" not on another position
<BluesKaj> and I play drums in a Blues band , Hence Blues-Kaj
<MuJ> like in young
<Agent_bob> yes
<xenol> manchicken can i remove those? i just did downloaded 3 packages for edgy and then closed. so now those downloaded packages r upgraded for edgy? :(
<anddreaz> Add New Panel?
<MuJ> BluesKaj: care to join kubuntu-fi? =)
<BluesKaj> MuJ, J in euro languges are is a Y , except english and italisn
<manchicken> xenol: You could just remove those packages, fix your sources.list and reinstall them.
<BluesKaj> italian
<manchicken> xenol: But you're going to ignore my advice and do what you want anyway, so good luck with that.
<anddreaz> Agent_bob Add New Panel?
<MuJ> BluesKaj: well spanish and french make it more like I
<MuJ> only shortert
<Agent_bob> anddreaz i'm not in kde atm.... someone else will have to cover the details. sorry.
<anddreaz> ok thanks
<Agent_bob> np
<BluesKaj> MuJ, my finnish sucks ...we spoke swedish at home as a child but my swedish ain't so great either
<anddreaz> any help me please? little help ;)
<MuJ> graa.. you said J.. not the Y =D
<MuJ> my mistake.. sry
<MuJ> spanish and french make the Y -> finnish I
<MuJ> not the J
* manchicken speaks mouse.
<MuJ> BluesKaj: it's ok =)
<manchicken> squeak, squeaky-squeak.
<MuJ> BluesKaj: how long have you lived in canada?
<Agent_bob> MuJ can one of you help anddreaz please.
<anddreaz> thanks man ;)
<anddreaz> sorry for my english too
<BluesKaj> 59 yrs MuJ ... i'm a 63 yr old geezer now
<MuJ> ok.. =D
<BluesKaj> :)
<MuJ> anddreaz: what do you want to do? =)
<anddreaz> i've deleted one bar from "kicker"
<anddreaz> open applications bar
<RoKFiT> how do i restart the panel kicker?
<MuJ> BluesKaj: I have some great-aunts living in canada... I've never met them though =(
<anddreaz> and now i can't reinstall
<BluesKaj> lotsa Finns in my area ...my wife's father's family is Finn
<MuJ> anddreaz: right click -> add applet to panel -> taskbar?
<RoKFiT> restart kicker?
<anddreaz> don't exist
<xenol> manchicken so now i can reinstall whole system? :(
<anddreaz> Add Applet to Panel
<anddreaz> Add Application to Panel
<christiane> Any idea why /etc/init.d/cryptdisks doesn't ask for passphrase from runlevel 1 which means at every boot?
<anddreaz> Add New Panel
<manchicken> xenol: Who said anything about the whole system?
<manchicken> xenol: I said PACKAGES, not SYSTEM.
<MuJ> anddreaz: what the heck have you done? =D
<christiane> Running it later from runlevel 2 it works.
<xenol> manchicken i changed sources but no new updates :/
<MuJ> do you have the panel at the bottom? =)
<MuJ> BluesKaj: cool =)
<BluesKaj> how about configure desktop
<MuJ> BluesKaj: anyone of you have real saunas there? =P
<anddreaz> MuJ the normal panel bottom
<xenol> manchicken i need to rebbot give me sec
<anddreaz> and the External Taskbar at the top of the screen
<BluesKaj> yes MuJ, we had one at our summer cottage
<manchicken> WHY would you need to update?
<anddreaz> can i move the external taskbar on normal bar?
<manchicken> err, reboot.
<MuJ> anddreaz: ok, so you want those "open applications" to bottom or to top?
<anddreaz> yes
<RoKFiT> how do i restart panel?
<anddreaz> and i want on normal bar
<murchadh_bhaba> anddreaz, Add applet > k-menu
<anddreaz> but i can't move
<_kuja_> killall kicker && kicker
<anddreaz> k-menu lol
<MuJ> you need to add applets to the bottom
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: what the heck?
<MuJ> or to top.. wherever you want those
<RoKFiT> how do i get it back?
<anddreaz> god
<MuJ> yeah, it's a mess ;P
<anddreaz> really?
<MuJ> it is
<MuJ> hope it'll be fixed to kde4
<anddreaz> oh shit...windows's are 100 times better
<RoKFiT> _kuja_: how do i restart kicker
<manchicken> xenol: Why would you need to reboot?
<xenol> manchicken after I sudo apt-get update is says that no new packages r avaliable
<_kuja_> RoKFiT: in konsole, type killall kicker && kicker
<MuJ> actually it's now.. in windows you can't do half the things you can in linux
<_kuja_> kills, then restarts
<MuJ> or kde and kicker
<manchicken> xenol: So?
<RoKFiT> no that just kills it
<RoKFiT> it didn't restart
<xenol> manchicken r those edgy in my pc or not?
<_kuja_> type kicker
<_kuja_> hit enter, it should restart
<manchicken> xenol: You tell me.
<MuJ> didn't he just say he had kicker? =/
<PsiKloPx> is there a linux version of ctrl-alt-delete?
<MuJ> or did I understnad wrong
<xenol> manchicken i did this i didnt noticed that edgy :/ so 3 packages downloaded but i closed t cause i saw it that they r for edgy
<_kuja_> ctrl + alt + backspace will kill x, and all x programs....
<RamiKassab> hey guys if I'm installing Kubuntu as a dual boot with Windows (already installed) when I come to install from the live CD, does Kubuntu have the ability to properly resize the windows partition without corrupting anything?
<MuJ> PsiKloPx: ctrl-alt-delete =)
<xenol> but now i am confused if they r downloaded and r in my packages in PC or not
<RamiKassab> or do I have to resize the windows partition myself via PartitionMagic or something of the like
<PsiKloPx> ok, lemme re-phrase the question...lol
<manchicken> xenol: Find out what packages those were, remove them, and then reinstall them from apt-get.
<PsiKloPx> how can I terminate non-responsive programs?
<MuJ> PsiKloPx: actually I'd prefer holding power button of computer down for 4 seconds.. always reboots ;P
<MuJ> PsiKloPx: try ctrl-alt-escape and click the program you want to die
<xenol> manchicken uff hard thing i dont remember :/ anyway i can see wat i downloaded?
<_kuja_> psiklopx .... I find the easiest way is to in konsole, killall <programname>
<RoKFiT> okay i can't move icons all the way left on the panel
<xenol> manchicken is there some command?
<_kuja_> another way is, I think, ctrl + alt + escape, the cursor will switch to a skull and cross bones, click on an app to kill it.
<MuJ> ps aux    and   kill something    works too
<BluesKaj> anddreaz, right click in the desktop/configure desktop/behaviour/desktop menu button
<anddreaz> lol
<anddreaz> ok nevermin
<anddreaz> *d
<xenol> manchicken ?
<anddreaz> maybe you use windows 3.1
<RamiKassab> guys can I please get some help regarding installing kubuntu as a dual boot option?
<manchicken> xenol: Patience.  You screwed up your build, please be patient if you want me to help you figure out something you wouldn't have had to do if you had listened to the whole answer.
<BluesKaj> anddreaz, did you try?
<manchicken> I'm trying to figure out how to find that information.
<murchadh_bhaba> RamiKassab, I've never used Kubuntu for what you're going to do. Always used ultimate boot cd first.
<morvok> yawn...
<murchadh_bhaba> Kubuntu may well be up to the task but I dunno....
<xenol> mancicken i know i am sry kinda noob to linux :( i just want to know if there is any way to those dapper packages back
<manchicken> xenol: This is GNU.  Linux is just the kernel.
<manchicken> xenol: Anyway, what does dpkg -C give you?
<BluesKaj> RamiKassab, DL GParted live cd partitioner utility ...it'll setup a linux ext ans swap partiton in aspace on your drive while leaving the windows partition intact.
<murchadh_bhaba> Nice tip BluesKaj , cheers!
<xenol> manchicken well only parameters on dpkg
<MuJ> BluesKaj: it was nice to meet you, hope we see again. It's 6am so it's time for me to get some sleep! ;P
<BluesKaj> it works well murchadh_bhaba , I used it
<BluesKaj> ok MuJ , nice to meet you too :) . take care
<MuJ> o/ everybody =)
<xenol> manchicken ty for help  i will reinstall whole system
<xenol> GN
<manchicken> lmao
<manchicken> Why do I bother?
<murchadh_bhaba> Where on earth is it 6am, that there are people?
<Agent_bob> "they come for the land of the ice and snow. of the midnight sun and the harsh winds blow."  <-name that song.
<BluesKaj> manchicken, ya win some ya lose some ... some ppl don't listen too well :)
<murchadh_bhaba> Hey manchicken, you did you're best for that guy. I'd have put him on ignore after the third time he completely ignored you.
<manchicken> BluesKaj: What's interesting is that he wanted to update a package in dapper that wasn't backported.
<_kuja_> certainly not 6am here ... hahaha
<BluesKaj> the immigrant song ...Led Zepp , 1974
* Agent_bob removes had to BluesKaj and to google.....  :)
<BluesKaj> good one Agent_bob :)
<Agent_bob> had/hat
<_kuja_> 23:22 ..and I'm not ready for sleeping yet :P
<BluesKaj> nope , no google ...i bought the album back then
<Agent_bob> and yes it was.    a clasic in the pure sense of the word.
<BluesKaj> I still have tha album on vinyl
<manchicken> You all are so encouraging *sob*
<BluesKaj> absolutely Agent_bob
<murchadh_bhaba> manchicken, hehe
<Agent_bob> i had several of their tapes. but never did to vinal .
<kai> Hello All, is there any one in here that uses Opera web browser
<Skeez187> Is there a way to play a dvd from file? None of the players seem to be able to
<Agent_bob> to/do
* _kuja_ does
<Agent_bob> man i just as well hang it up.  befor i typo the enternet right out of existance.....
<BluesKaj> I'm old so i still have plenty of vinyl in my music collection
* inteliwasp repeatedly bangs his head on the desk
<kai> how can I get .movs and macromedia plugins to work?
* BluesKaj nods off ...past bedtime 
<Skeez187> Automatix
<_kuja_> macromedia/adobe flash would be easy, .movs might not be.
<Agent_bob> later BluesKaj
<murchadh_bhaba> BluesKaj, My kids are killin' one another for vinyl again!
<kai> What would I need to do I got that 'motif' installed and everything what else can I do
<manchicken> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* Agent_bob glances over at the "bakelight" records....
<manchicken> kai: Check those out.
<_kuja_> I'm pretty sure Opera dropped the motif requirements.
<kai> I can get those stupid ads from macromedia, but I can preview clips and what not
<BluesKaj> murchadh_bhaba, it's noisier but it's closer to the source than digital
<BluesKaj>  it's been fun gents ...good crew here this evening
<BluesKaj> nitr all ! :)
<_kuja_> When you said adobe/macromedia plugins though, assuming you mean flash (the popular one), you can get version 7 of flash from here: www.adobe.com, or version 9beta2 of flash from here: labs.adobe.com
<murchadh_bhaba> And the 8-track. I gotta go guys, west of Ireland 4 am. That's why I was trying figure where it was 6am. Middle of the Atlantic somewhere. Googlearth tomorrow maybe. Vinyl, man, scritchin'! I love. Peace and Good Night all!
<kai> hmmm do you think those plugins
<kai> will work in Opera as well
<kai> hmm../
<_kuja_> Flash does, other things, it depends what.
<faeryNatsuki> hello
<_kuja_> hi
<intelikey> murchadh_bhaba hehhe  i did 8tracks on my motercycle in the 70's  talk of the town.     (little bity town)
<faeryNatsuki> does somebody how to configure kopete to say it to not to remember my buddy list?
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey, hehe itty bitty towns I've known
<intelikey> :)
<kai> Thanx
<kai> I thought that stuff was already installed
<faeryNatsuki> somebody able to help me with kopete?
<manchicken> faeryNatsuki: What's the problem?
<faeryNatsuki> my kopete keep a list of my contacts in the computer
<manchicken> Yeah?
<faeryNatsuki> but this is bad, i use more than this computer, and if i delete a contact in other place, when i came back here kopete "list" him again
<faeryNatsuki> same problem if i move a buddy from une group to other using a different client or computer, when i open kopete again, he "restores" what it have here, and my buddy is in two groups then :S
<DrCub> Hello, I was wondering if Kubuntu would be able to read my external hard drive enclosure, the thing is that the hard drive is formatted to NTFS
<faeryNatsuki> i want to set kopete for not to remember my buddy list
<_kuja_> DrCub, It can.
<DrCub> ok, thanks
<faeryNatsuki> DrCub: you can read ntfs using ubuntu or kubuntu
<DrCub> alright
<DrCub> just making sure :)
<faeryNatsuki> if you need to write check ntfs-3g, but be careful using it
<_kuja_> search the ubuntu wiki for ntfs-fuse or ntfs-3g if you want write capabilities also.
<faeryNatsuki> manchicken: do you know how to set that in kopete?
<DrCub> no I just need read
<faeryNatsuki> mmm, i'll delete then this kopete and use gaim instead :(
<DrCub> thanks
<manchicken> faeryNatsuki: What protocol?
<faeryNatsuki> msn
<manchicken> faeryNatsuki: If you're having a problem with that you need to post a bug report.
<faeryNatsuki> thanks, manchicken, but it seems KDE team will not work on kopete until KDE4 release...
<faeryNatsuki> but i'll send a bug, it's the way to help community :D
<manchicken> faeryNatsuki: Yeah.  It may be fixed then.
<kilrae> shocking, packages only has koffice 1.5
<intelikey> hmmm i'm probably not goint to use it at all but in configuring kontact  mail  when entering a new folder there are three "jump to" options but why can't i select start at first message or jump to top of list or something,  why the hell is it "assumed" that one only wants to jump to something ????
<intelikey> going
<kilrae> i guess they figured you'd probably want to be somewhere near the new messages
<kilrae> should there be any
<goodthing> anyone knows why letters with  and the like with an " on top are viewed as square with i.e. Lohit Tamile font or the TSCuComic font?
<intelikey> yes they assumed too much.      also i had to set the timedate settings in kde to get the calender back to the propper day of week layout   but kontact refuses to use parper settings  it insists on changing the week to start on monday.  so  ok i'm definitely not going to use kontact.
<faeryNatsuki> how can I use the custom emoticons my friends send in kopete?
<goodthing> *Lohit Tamil
<DrCub> I have installed the broadcom driver, can I get that to work with WPA encryption
<unix_infidel> wpa_supplicant
<DrCub> ok
<goodthing> they are in the package ttf-fossfonts in case anyone wants to look
<RoKFiT> i've created an extra panel, and on that panel i cannot move the icon all the way to the left, there is just an empty space.
<intelikey> tty23 [root@~]  urpme qt*
<intelikey> After unpacking 431MB disk space will be freed.
<intelikey> nice  :)
<intelikey> ok kde gets the boot.
<manchicken> y?
<manchicken> K is your friend ^_^
<intelikey> cause i don't like it any more.    to many things that they have assumed about my tastes that don't fit my tastes.
<RoKFiT> intelikey: how do i restart kicker?
<intelikey> it's ok to add options to change the calender, it not acceptable to force that change.
<RoKFiT> my icons are jammed on my extra panel
<intelikey> RoKFiT sudo killall kicker && kicker
<manchicken> intelikey: You know you can change it up pretty well don't you? ;)
<RoKFiT> what do you mean by that?
<intelikey> manchicken if it were changable i would have kept kde...
<RoKFiT> oh nm, sorry
<manchicken> intelikey: What in specific is the problem?
<intelikey> manchicken i am pretty bad to use the baseball method of removing software.  one thing i don't like.... ok    two things i dont like  now see here....  three things   YOU'RE OUTA THERE!
<intelikey> manchicken kontact
<intelikey> kdm using /root
<intelikey> dcopserver being forced into /root
<intelikey> the calender being reordered in several apps
<intelikey> that was enough.
<manchicken> intelikey: I suppose windowmaker will do for you ^_^
<intelikey> manchicken twm is fine with me.
<manchicken> xubuntu uses xfce.
<intelikey> i like black box  quite well, hereunto....
<manchicken> Blackbox is nice.
<intelikey> xfce4 requires some things i don't like    but i can tolerate it.   it kinda a strick one.
<intelikey> fluxbox is ok
<intelikey> but heck im at home in the console.....    what more need be said ?
<manchicken> That's cool.
<goodthing> intelikey: are the fluxbox packages for ubuntu?
<goodthing> i mean, the kubuntu-desktop alike
<intelikey> basicly in a word, this is my gripe:  if you make an app or interface with only one function/setting/configuration that's fine  but when you make something configurable,  DO NOT leave out the configuration i want."   :)
<intelikey> goodthing yes.
<jasin> hi
<jasin> why is kdm so slowwwwwwwwww ?
<intelikey> goodthing errr not sure what you mean "the kubuntu-desktop alike" ???
<intelikey> jasin idk why does it write in /root even if that is not root's home and doesn't exist.... ?
<jasin> what?
<intelikey> yes kdm soes that.
<intelikey> does
<goodthing> intelikey: i mean the meta-package for a desktop environment in ubuntu (kde, gnome, xfce...) Is there one for flux?
<intelikey> goodthing no.  only xfce4 kde and gnome that i know of.
<goodthing> bummer, thanks
<intelikey> np
<jasin> I dont like gnome
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<intelikey> fluxbox - Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager
<intelikey> fluxconf - FluxBox configuration utility
<alexicon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intelikey> goodthing you can install those two and then add what you like.
<[Relic] > I have a DVD full of data I can't seem to copy off of in the konquer system and get IO errors when trying to do it normally; any idea if there is a fix?
<jasin> disabling resources only speeds up teh boot process so much.
<goodthing> intelikey: way too cool, thank you :)
<intelikey> [Relic]  eject and clean the surface of the disk ?
<[Relic] > I can click on the disk and get the file structures
<intelikey> goodthing welcome
<jasin> flux  is ugly
<jasin> ;P
<intelikey> jasin id doesn't have to be.
<alexicon> can someone please help with my wifi problem, i tried dhclient manually but i still cant connect to wifi networks :(
<alexicon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37504/
<goodthing> jasin: come on, that's just 100% personal and you know it
<intelikey> alexicon you did visit the wiki's on that didn't you ?
<alexicon> flux is beautiful once you configure it ;P
<alexicon> intelikey: link please :)
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<alexicon> oh..
<jasin> I like the look and functionality of kde.
<RoKFiT> thanks intellikey
<intelikey> jasin  i do too
<alexicon> yeah but the bloat gets annoying sometimes
<intelikey> RoKFiT welcome
<jasin> goodthing, of course, flux is a personal prefrence.
<intelikey> jasin that's not enough to keep me from removing it from my system....
<xsacha> hey can anyone explain this? when i do ctrl+alt+pagedown, all my processes appear to 'lock up' for a second
<jasin> goodthing, we all got our own lil things, some like this and some like that.
<goodthing> true
<xsacha> i checked top and when i do ctrl+alt+pagedown all my processes go to 0% and my total cpu usage is either 0%, 50% or 100%
<alexicon> has anyone else experienced the problem where wifi card is recognised and can see networks but will not connect??
<xsacha> (spot on)
<alexicon> cant remember who i was speaking to the other day about it
<jasin> alexicon, what wifi card you got?
<alexicon> 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<intelikey> xsacha what is  ctrl+alt+pagedown set to ?
<xsacha> nothing
<intelikey> must be a hot key for something
<xsacha> it must be some inbuilt keyboard combo..
<xsacha> cause i have never changed it
<alexicon> its on a vaio sz
<xsacha> it some how makes all processes have 0% cpu usage
<intelikey> xsacha check the keyboard shortcuts settings and see what it's trying to do maybe
<xsacha> where's that?
<jasin> alexicon, intel has linux drivers for that card: http://www.intel.com/support/notebook/sb/cs-006408.htm
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> ok
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> i dont think its a problem with the drivers or the card
<alexicon> i think its with dhcp
<alexicon> if you look at the pastebin anyway
<jasin> alexicon, oh
<alexicon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37504/
<alexicon> 66. ==>stderr: There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.pid with pid 134993416
<alexicon> @_@
<alexicon> i dont know what that means or what to do about it really
<jasin> alexicon, set wireless assitant  to auto dhcp and also under network settings for eth1
<alexicon> yueah its on auto dhcp
<alexicon> also under network settings for eth1?
<emfb> what package do i need to install to get the gnu c/c++ compilers? Im running the daper version of kubunu.
<xsacha> intelikey: ctrl+alt+shift+pagedown appears to be a direct reboot... but without the shift it should be nothing?
<jasin> alexicon, I got the same card just an older model and thats what I had to do.
<alexicon> where? kcontrol?
<alexicon> hrm
<alexicon> OH
<alexicon> its working now @_@
<alexicon> i dont know why or how
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> its done this before though
<alexicon> randomly connected to one network once
<alexicon> then never connects again
<jasin> alexicon, sometimes if you do a shutdown -r now from the terminal as root and then start the computer backup it recognizes the network settings.
<jasin> alexicon, thats probably what happen for you, something like that
<jasin> alexicon, glad its working for you :)
<T3hWiz0rd> Good evening all of you wonderful kubuntuans! MUAH!
<jasin> hi t3h
<T3hWiz0rd> jasin: how are you?
<jasin> wonderful thanks
<jasin> powers been out for 3 days
<alexicon> it stopped working :P
<alexicon> heh
<alexicon> so weird
<alexicon> i got onto an unlocked network, after it said it failed
<jasin> alexicon, stopscrewing with the settings lol
<alexicon> then i tried to get onto my encrypted network and its not having it :P
<jasin> alexicon, stop screwing with the settings lol
<alexicon> :P
<alexicon> yeah i should stop, but this really should work :P
<jasin> yeah, you have to enter the string as hex not ascii
<alexicon> :P
<jasin> alexicon, yeah but in my expierence if you keeo screwing with the settings you'll just make things worse.
<jasin> alexicon, I learned the hard way, trust me.
<alexicon> wlanassistant is pretty limited in what i can change
<alexicon> and this is working properly in suse
<alexicon> and previously worked fine with dapper
<alexicon> maybe i'll just go back to dapper
<alexicon> edgy is retarded anyway
<jasin> alexicon,  wlanassistant and system settings/network settings have to have identical settings and after you config each you need to shutdown the pc.
<alexicon> lol
<alexicon> thats so windows
<alexicon> X-D
<jasin> alexicon, no .. thats what you have to do.
<alexicon> :(
<alexicon> i cant say im happy about that
<jasin> alexicon, thats kubuntu.
<alexicon> meh
<alexicon> well at least kubuntu knows the card, ubuntu doesnt even get that far
<alexicon> why couldnt suse just use .deb files.. -_-
<jasin> alexicon, your wifi card is very well supported in linux, so if things are screwed up then you probably messed them up.
<alexicon> fresh install
<alexicon> ive literally just installed this
<alexicon> ive done three kubuntu reinstalls
<jasin> alexicon, yes but you'll still have to config wep.
<alexicon> and tried ubuntu
<alexicon> to no avail
<alexicon> yes
<alexicon> i know how to work it :P
<alexicon> ive seen it work before
<alexicon> this is some weird bug in kubuntu
<jasin> alexicon, i ws telling you how to get it working but you just weren't listening.
<alexicon> i will try the shutdown thing
<alexicon> although im not convinced
<jasin> alexicon, ummmmmmmm I said more then just shutdown.
<alexicon> and i dont think people would be happy to have to reboot every time they wanted to change what wifi network they were on
<alexicon> shutdown -r, hex wep key
<jasin> alexicon, I can't help you if you refuse to help yourself
<alexicon> lol
<jasin> alexicon, ummmmmmmm thats not quit what i said.
* alexicon lastlogs
<jasin> alexicon have fun fiquring it out yourself.
<jasin> alexicon good luck
<stdin> just got me a new nickname, what ya think?
<[Relic] > what file is the list of grub entries in?
<stdin> [Relic] : /boot/grub/menu.lst
<matthew> darn it, my xbox stopped booting...what a bummer
<philipp__> hello, I have a graphics problem in kubuntu (fresh install): when I scroll in windows (e.g. firefox), then pages do not move smoothly
<philipp__> can anyone help?
<stdin> philipp__: you in edgy or dapper?
<philipp__> edgy
<stdin> try this, go to system settings -> Apperance
<philipp__> k
<stdin> then go to GTK styles and fonts
<philipp__> then install the scrollbar fix?
<stdin> yep
<stdin> see if that helps
<philipp__> no, did not help
<philipp__> I am talking about the window contents itself
<stdin> then I don't know, sorry
<philipp__> the contents of the window (eg. webpage) moves in waves when I scroll
<philipp__> is vesa a generic graphics card driver?
<stdin> yeah, works on just about anything
<stdin> what specs do you have (and I don't mean glasses :p )?
<emfb> which version of Xfree86 in installed with the dapper drake version of Kubuntu?
<philipp__> and it does usually work, or could it be the problem that the vesa driver is not specific enough?
<stdin> emfb: it's not Xfree86, it's Xorg
<philipp__> how can I find out which version of xorg I have?
<emfb> vesa is not accelerated thats why it runs like crap.
<emfb> stdin: thanks
<stdin> "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg" will tall you the version
<stdin> philipp__: what graphics card do you have?
<philipp__> s3 savage something
<philipp__> twister
<philipp__> 1.7.1 seems to be the xorg version
<stdin> why don't you use the driver for it
<stdin> ?
<emfb> how do i get a "kernel module build environment" ?
<emfb> thats the error I got when trying to install the ati drivers
<stdin> you need the packages "build-essential" and either the kernel headers or kernel source
<philipp__> I can change the graphics driver under "monitor&display"/"hardware", right?
<philipp__> tried putting s3, and it suggested a particular model
<philipp__> I clicked "testing", and the screen went grey
<philipp__> how can you get out of the testing mode (other than by resetting the computer)
<philipp__> ?
<emfb> what package are the headers in?
<inteliwasp> how can i change the media defaults?
<stdin> woah, sorry was gettin coffee
<emfb> nevermind i found it
<stdin> philipp__: maybe you'll get better help in #xorg as it's likely an xorg probelm
<philipp__> thanks for the hint, I will try #xorg
<philipp__> have a nice day stdin
<stdin> you too philipp__
<[Relic] > Hello :)
<phobiac> Apt-get has a bunch of packages set in something called "autoremove", and it keeps trying to delete them. However some of them I want to keep, like k3b and a few others. Is it possible to just completely remove this autoremove option? It seems like it's more annoying than useful.
<[Relic] > I installed some stuff from archived backups and need to get the archive off and set it so that it is back to read/write on data files through several recursed directories; I  know it can be done, just don't know how
<phobiac> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<stdin> [Relic] : chmod -R ?
<[Relic] > but what is ?  :)
<stdin> you want to change permissions recursively?
<[Relic] > just want to make sure all the archived stuff from the CD backup is readwrite recursively through all the subdirs
<stdin> ahh
<stdin> [Relic] : chmod u+rw [directory] 
<dope> is there a media control thing that'll be out of the way and possibly integrate into the kde desktop?
<[Relic] > so -R also to go down all the subdirs?
<stdin> [Relic] : yeah, i just saw my typo then. the -R switch goes in all the sibdirs too, yeah
<dope> none?
<stdin> [Relic] : the command should be: chmod -R u+rw [directory] 
<[Relic] > what if it is in a hidden dir?
<stdin> it will still work
<[Relic] > trying to get my mailbox working again
<emfb> whats the easiest way to upgrade the kernel to the latest version?
<stdin> emfb: what do you mean, the latest ubuntu kernel, or the latest one from kernel.org ?
<emfb> im trying to install the ati drivers and Im getting a kernel mismatch error. The ATI drivers were posted on Dec 13 so I'm assuming I need the lastest kernel installed. I have no idea exactly which version I need.
<stdin> emfb: more likely you need to recompile the ATI driver to work with the kernel
<emfb> ATI's FAQ says i need 2.4
<stdin> emfb: you'll be on 2.6
<stdin> 2.4 is OLD
<emfb> oh.. should have finished reading... support for 2.6 is also included
<stdin> you normally have to compile the binary driver
<emfb> the driver comes as a self extracting script. it decompresses and runs another install script. after the install fails is automaticly removes the decompressed data.
<dope> how do i change my password for root?
* wildchild bu
<emfb> this is the error i get:
<emfb> [Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<emfb> [Message]  Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.
<emfb> [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment
<dope> is there a way to have the screensaver come up when i lock the session?
<stdin> emfb: i can't really help with the binary driver, as I don't use one
<dope> anyone?
<dope> i just want the screensaver to come up
<emfb> is there an open source alt for ati hardware acceleration?
<stdin> don't know
<stdin> dope: I dont know how to do that either
<dope> i got it
<dope> does it automatically but my thing was messed up
<stdin> ahh
<zig__> hi all, I'm having problem with the screensaver and monitor standby
<zig__> sometimes the screensaver start much too early (after only few seconds of inactivity) or it won't work at all
<dope> how do i make konqueror my default browser
<dope> ok i think i found it
<dope> is there a program i can install on a windows machine to control it from my linux box?
<dope> i guess realvnc?
<wildchild> important q. If I'll screw up with atosturt up scripts... how can I fix that in case that I can't get in to my x. Is there any recovery mode or smth. ?
<[Relic] > what are my options for java?
<dope> yes
<[Relic] > for firefox and mozilla  :)
<stdin> !Java | [Relic] 
<ubotu> [Relic] : To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<[Relic] > :)
<stdin> it's quite easy, enable multiverse, install sun-java5-bin and sun-java5-plugin
<stdin> too late
<spitwise> hola Mythbusters
<akrus> hello everyone :)
<akrus> could someone tell me
<akrus> should I buy nVidia or ATI video card?
<matthew> !anyone | akrus
<ubotu> akrus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<matthew> akrus, nvidia
<BioVorE> nvidia works best in linux
<akrus> matthew: does it work okay with AIGLX?
<matthew> The drivers are open, I think
<matthew> akrus, not sure, but it should
<BioVorE> well there good drivers for linux with nvidia
<akrus> currently using ATI, but it lags so much~
<spitwise> i see a lot of nvidia q's here though
<BioVorE> it works well with the AIGLX very well
<akrus> hm, okay :)
<spitwise> (i use ati)
<akrus> then nice :)
<matthew> I use ATI, but I don't have any kind of acceleration.
<spitwise> as in not working out of box?
<matthew> really sucks, cause it's a rage 128, 64M RAM...oh well
<BioVorE> some ati cards don't work at all
<akrus> mine 9550
<matthew> my card works...just no 3d or openGL
<akrus> but under Wine i get 1~3 FPS
<akrus> whereas my friend with nVidia card can play without any problems :(
<spitwise> nvidia better, newer but a little lag in supprt?
<matthew> yeah, nvidia is def. the way to go
<BioVorE> nVidia drivers a decent..  I had nothing but problems with ATI cards..
<BioVorE> 1 driver works with all the cards..
<akrus> :)
<akrus> under Windows it's okay
<akrus> lol
<BioVorE> I hoping to see AMD opensource the ATI Graphics card driver.. if that happens ATI might start to be the better choice for linux.. :-)
<akrus> oh and is SLI supported?
<BioVorE> nVidia has SLI support for linux..
<akrus> oh nice
<akrus> and last question
<BioVorE> AIT dose as well.. but I don't know the (who what where's) about it..
<akrus> is beta driver better than latest stable?
<BioVorE> debatable
<spitwise> heh
<spitwise> fine line there ..
<BioVorE> beta driver has some newer features in it.. but the newer features bring newer bugs
<akrus> :)
<akrus> just stable is newer
<BioVorE> beta nvidia drivers are suggested if your going to run AIGLX
<akrus> released in december... beta -> november
<BioVorE> but be ware.. AIGLX kills gamming perforamce..
<akrus> :o
<akrus> really?
<BioVorE> yeah.. well your rendering your hole desktop in opengl now.. so there is alot of overhead now.. could be fixed in the future though..
<akrus> but with compiz/beryl disabled?
<akrus> or it does not matter?
<BioVorE> then its good to go
<akrus> hmm
<spitwise> erll
<akrus> anyway I still do not understand the difference :)
<akrus> ah nvm
<akrus> 256Mb PCI-E GeForce 7600GT, MSI, HDTV, 2DVI, retail <-- is it okay? :)
<BioVorE> basicly.. if you game on yourl inux box.. don't use the fancy openGL window mangement untill the get it completely figured out..
<BioVorE> yes that ok..
<MilhousePunkRock> Good morning everyone!
<akrus> by the way I got beryl working with fglrx :)
<akrus> MilhousePunkRock: hey
<BioVorE> yeah.. it works on some ATI cards..
<akrus> strange :/
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello Hobbsee!
<akrus> but then it disappeared xD
<BioVorE> that ATI card on my lappy dosn't cut it though..
<BioVorE> X1400
<akrus> hm
<BioVorE> so I bumped it to a Nvidia card.. and it works fine now..
<Adlai> BioVorE, same
<Hobbsee> hey MilhousePunkRock
<akrus> is there kinda VIVO for nVidia?
<BioVorE> you mean a VIVO laptop with a Nvidia card in it?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Did I mention that power management by now is satisfactory here? :-D
<akrus> nah
<akrus> just with TV-in :)
<BioVorE> get a TV capture card..
<BioVorE> something with a BT868 chipset works great
<akrus> double hardware :)
<akrus> 768Mb PCI-E GeForce 8800 GTX DDR3, TV,DVI, Palit o_O
<BioVorE> the ATI TV in dosn't work in linux, (I don't think)
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: nope
<akrus> 768? o_O
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: but cool
<akrus> ATI does not, I know :)
<BioVorE> Nvidia dosn't do TV in...  there is a TV out though.. (that dose work)
<akrus> ok
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Indeed... I even finished my next "project" yesterday... Though that was not Kubuntu related...
<akrus> what's better: MSI or ASUS? :)
<BioVorE> pain to setup correctly thogh..
<BioVorE> for what?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: awww
<akrus> o_o
<akrus> Video
<BioVorE> graphics card?
<BioVorE> dosn't mater really..
<akrus> ASUS is cheaper xD
<BioVorE> There all just refabs
<akrus> ECS is even cheaper than both
<BioVorE> Nvidia makes everything for them.. the vender just slaps it on a board, and off they go..
<akrus> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Getting my new MTP-based MP3-player to work with Amarok... Took me "only" 3 weekends... :-)
<BioVorE> they do silly things like tweek the clock rate of the nvidia chipset though...
<BioVorE> but you can do that your self
<akrus> what about silence then? :)
<BioVorE> silence?
* MilhousePunkRock has got a Leadtek NVidia card, which is not bad too, by the way...
<akrus> I meant the loudness of cooler
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: ahhh.  you needed libmtp2 instaleld?
<akrus> Gigabyte with Passive
<akrus> o_O
<BioVorE> well thats just controled by the control circuit on the cards most of the time..
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Well, yes. But it only worked with 0.1.0 which was released on the 8th of December
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: ahhhh.
<MilhousePunkRock> And of course was not in portage (I am referring to my desktop with Gentoo on it here)
<Hobbsee> !info libmtp2 feisty
<ubotu> libmtp2: Implementation of Microsoft's MTP. In component main, is optional. Version 0.0.18-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 48 kB, installed size 168 kB
<dope> so i installed kubuntu over ubuntu and it's working fine and everything but i want it to say kubuntu when it boots up instead of ubuntu, is this possible?
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: libmtp2 is out of date now
<MilhousePunkRock> dope: You would have to replace the bootsplash
<akrus> BioVorE: just should not be louder than 25 dbi x
<akrus> xD
<dope> is there a package i can install that'll do that?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Now? 0.0.21 was released back in October!
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: heh.  point taken
<MilhousePunkRock> dope: Basically it's finding a bootsplash (www.kde-look.org might be a good place to look) and changing Grub accordingly...
<BioVorE> well 0 db (SPL) is 20 micropascels  rms
<dope> ok thx
<spitwise> !bootloader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootloader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BioVorE> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: On top of that I needed to upgrade the player's firmware to one that was pretty much hidden on the manufacturer's site
<spitwise> :)
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: ugh, fun
<MilhousePunkRock> And, of course, recompile Amarok a few times
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: The hardest part was installing the brand new libmtp in a way Amarok would make use of it...
<BioVorE> anyway.. off to bed here.. night fellas
<BioVorE> (or morning depending on where you are)
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: right, so amarok needs a rebuild too.  any other problems?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hehe, BioVorE... Good night!
<prak> i'm new to kubuntu linux; just wondering what's the package manager called?
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Only minor stuff left undone... Album art, play count and ratings...
<MilhousePunkRock> prak: Adept
<spitwise> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<prak> thank you
<MilhousePunkRock> prak: If you want to learn stuff "the linux way", get familiar with apt on the shell
<spitwise> adept is the gui version
<spitwise> of apt
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: My players supports all that, Amarok too somewhat for media devices, but the (slightly outdated) wiki says the iPod is the only player so far that can do play count and ratings
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: ahh, then hte wiki needs fixing
* Hobbsee is attempting to upgrade libmtp2
<MilhousePunkRock> Why is it called libmtp2 on Kubuntu anyway?
<Hobbsee> i dont know
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Is there a way to have stuff installed from source so apt notices the upgrade?
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: er, not unless you build a debian package of it
* Hobbsee notes you probably could checkinstall that
<Hobbsee> or build the feisty source for edgy
<Hobbsee> (when it updates)
<MilhousePunkRock> Because that's pretty much what I did on Gentoo accordingly
<spitwise> why would apt not recognize dependencies installed from source?
<Hobbsee> spitwise: actually, it might
<spitwise> or am i missing the q ..
<Hobbsee> because it only deals with debian packages, usually
* Hobbsee notes you could probably pin it or something
<Hobbsee> nice, libmtp builds quickly
<Admiral_Chicago> MilhousePunkRock: some packages yes
<Admiral_Chicago> if they are in the repos
<MilhousePunkRock> Admiral_Chicago: Thanks, it was only a theoretical question though, I feed my player from the desktop (with Gentoo on it) since that's where the ext HDD is...
<Admiral_Chicago> MilhousePunkRock: for example, i had the latest gaim which i installed from source
<Admiral_Chicago> anyways, i was in bed earlier.
<Admiral_Chicago> I was until a drunk buddy woke me up o.O
<spitwise> i wish a drunk buddy would knoxk me out
<spitwise> :P
<spitwise> fitting typo there
<malik_> Admiral_Chicago: which one is better choice and more stable release edgy or dapper and what abt choosing ubuntu or kubuntu?
<MilhousePunkRock> spitwise: s/knoxk/knock ;-)
<spitwise> ;)
<Admiral_Chicago> malik_: dapper, Kubuntu
<spitwise> tnx but i was attached to knoxxoededtedted
<Admiral_Chicago> dapper is a very stable release
<spitwise> like gnome or kde?
<Admiral_Chicago> !lts | malik_
<ubotu> malik_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<MilhousePunkRock> malik_: Kubuntu or Ubuntu is almost a religious question
<Admiral_Chicago> i can not use GNOME, i find it very hard to use
<Admiral_Chicago> but othe people really like it, you can install it very easile
<spitwise> then kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<MilhousePunkRock> malik_: In this channel, hardly anyone will recommend Ubuntu, I guess...
<spitwise> i dislike gnome as well but just personal reasons
<Admiral_Chicago> and log into a gnome or kde session
<spitwise> actually i used *box til a few weeks agos, and finally settled on kde
<Admiral_Chicago> well good luck all, i have to go murder someone for waking me up
<Admiral_Chicago> @now chicago
<Ubugtu> Current time in America/Chicago: December 17 2006, 02:41:06
<malik_> i personally like kde but it is goin bonkers in edgy these days..........some time when i start my comp display is gone back to 600X400 and i have to tweak with setting to get it back to larger display
<Admiral_Chicago> first real sleep i get since finals start...
<spitwise> thats midwest time
<Admiral_Chicago> night
<spitwise> hmm have had no probs with it sonce install
<MilhousePunkRock> Good night Admiral_Chicago!
<spitwise> but 'm on ppc\
<seven11> someone can help me with apache? on the network everybody can see my website but i have not found out how people can see the site from the internet because i have a dynamic ip
<spitwise> :D
<malik_> specially after the nvidia driver install..............n if i change users without logging out first the second ones display is most of the time 600X400 .........any idea whats causing it?
<MilhousePunkRock> seven11: dyndns is your answer
<Hobbsee> MilhousePunkRock: right.  now feisty will have libmtp 0.1.0, once imbrandon uploads it, or looks at it
<seven11> ?
<MilhousePunkRock> seven11: Don't ask me how it exactly works though
<seven11> where?
<spitwise> on what network seven11 ?
<MilhousePunkRock> seven11: https://www.dyndns.com/
<seven11> home network can see web by 192.168.1.2
<spitwise> makes sense
<spitwise> cuz it be local
<seven11> ok next step would be outside world
<spitwise> heh
<MilhousePunkRock> Hobbsee: Nice... On the other hand, I think Kubuntu's Amarok comes without MTP support though
<MilhousePunkRock> seven11: AFAIK you can use DynDNS to have a static IP assigned to your dynamic IP so the outside world can see what you got...
<zch> hello guys, i have problems with installing kubuntu, can anyone help me out
<seven11> or is there a better way to share folder with frinds
<zch> i am using kubuntu-6.10-alternate-amd64.iso
<zch> and problem is with usb keyboard
<zch> i have only usb keyboard and after i select installing kubuntu, it fails to load usb drivers or something
<spitwise> elobaorate?
<zch> and i can't choose instalation language
* spitwise typing in dark
<zch> i tried tweaking the bios (i had legacy usb enabled) but it didn't worked when i disabled it
<spitwise> MilhousePunkRock: either i'm drunk or they are ..
<zch> any suggestions?
<zch> apart from buying ps/2 keyboard that is
<spitwise> so the keyborad *does* work?
<seven11> MilhousePunkRock: all i need is a quick and easy way to share stuff with friends i thougt apache was the way to go but i am open for other ways
<zch> it does work when i boot up
<zch> i can select install kubuntu
<MilhousePunkRock> seven11: You could tell them your currently assigned IP every time you are online, of course
<zch> then when it gets to screen where i select installation lang
<zch> it stops working
<zch> it fails to load usb drivers or something, it gave me error message about failing to load usb
<noiesmo> seven11, set up dns here http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/
<seven11> MilhousePunkRock: no that doesnt work as well ???
<noiesmo> seven11, set your router to foward port 80 to your webbox
<MilhousePunkRock> spitwise: Now if you had an IBM ThinkPad (TM) you could turn on your ThinkLight (TM) ;-)
<spitwise> seven11: if sharing between diff os's without the bs i use either apache, usb stick, or just good ol fashion ssh
<seven11> port is forwarded
<MilhousePunkRock> seven11: Then it might be a firewall problem?!?!
<spitwise> MilhousePunkRock: if only ..
<spitwise> shell accouts are still invaluable imho
<seven11> ok quick and easy way to check your net ip?
<noiesmo> seven11, http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<seven11> no shell command?
<spitwise> sudo ifconfig
<spitwise> ^
<seven11> no ifconfig will give me the ip behind the router
<spitwise> pardon
<d_ash> hi
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello d_ash
<manuela> Is anybody there?
<d_ash> Is there any chace that i can watch youtube on kubuntu amd64 without wine ?
<spitwise> maybe
<manuela> I have a problem with my DCOPserver
<manuela> I can't log into one of my user names because something has been changed
<d_ash> maybe ?
<manuela> I am supposed to find the .DCOPserver file, but I hace no idea where to look
<manuela> any ideas?
<spitwise> manuela: the passwd?
<MilhousePunkRock> d_ash: I can watch YouTube fine, but I am on x86...
<MilhousePunkRock> d_ash: I guess it's a Flash issue
<manuela> why do you need a password?
* spitwise blinks
<spitwise> youtube uses flash????
<d_ash> i know it's a flash issue , can i use 32bit flash player ?
<d_ash> how ?
<spitwise> must dl it first in my experience
* spitwise curses macromedia
<spitwise> then use player
<d_ash> a standalone player ?
<spitwise> and ask santa for source code
<d_ash> :P
<spitwise> :D
<spitwise> no seriously
<spitwise> i used to be a flash coder
<manuela> does anybody know where the DCOPserver things are?
<spitwise> pissed me off to no end
<d_ash> why ?
<d_ash> they look nice ?
<spitwise> uhh bus me linus box can't read it
<spitwise> ok as far as i know there only a standalone flash player
<spitwise> no browser plugin
<spitwise> at least for ppc
<spitwise> and even that is buggy as shit and i blame macromedia
<d_ash> :/ and amd64, there is for x86_64 ie intel
<manuela> any ideas about DCOPserver
<malik_> can any one help me getting my access back into user management deamon in system settings plzzzzzzzzzzzzz....i think i stuffed up big time
<manuela> does anybody know where DCOPserver files are?
<malik__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* zch cries
<d_ash> i have .DCOPserver files in home/user directory
<manuela> Maybe the problem is that i don't, not sure
<malik__> how do i upload the screen snapshot?
<d_ash> ... in konqueror view tab switch show hidden files you must :)
<spitwise> !find
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about find - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik__> i can get into user management console.........can any one help?
<noiesmo> !locate
<ubotu> locate is a command-line utility, but to keep the cache up-to-date you will have to run: sudo updatedb
* spitwise lights thinklight
<spitwise> :)
<malik__> i CANT get into user management console.........can any one help?
<spitwise> wtf
<spitwise> calm down malik__ and stop yelling
<spitwise> what are you wanting to do exactly?
<spitwise> !slocate
<ubotu> slocate: Secure replacement of findutil's locate. In component main, is extra. Version 3.1-1 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 152 kB
<manuela> ok, I found the DCOPserver files, now I am supposed to copy it to the other user's home folder, but I don't have access
<malik__> i had two users on my comp n i deleted one n ithink that was the main userr so now i cant get into user management console in the system settings
<spitwise> you have root?
<spitwise> or use sudo
<malik__> i use suo
<malik__> sudo*
<spitwise> well shoudl work
<manuela> so, I need to be in Konsole?
<spitwise> yup
<manuela> what is the command for copying in Konsole?
<spitwise> sudo cp location/file destination/blah
<manuela> thanks
<tigris> hello
<tigris> :-)
<malik__> spitwise: so what do i do?
<spitwise> sorry i got you an manuela  mixed
<spitwise> what is it you want fo do?
<manuela> ok, so I how do I find hidden files in Konsole?
<spitwise> ls -la?
<spitwise> ls -a
<manuela> thanks
<malik__> spitwise: i had two users on my comp n i deleted one n ithink that was the main userr so now i cant get into user management console in the system settings
<spitwise> goog le is usually a better friend than i
<spitwise> but if you can use root then you can add/delete
<malik__> :) okie i ll try that then  i suppose or reinstall the damn thing again
<spitwise> hmm
<seven11> noiesmo: thanks for the link should work now
<noiesmo> seven11, :)
<manuela> my sudo password doesn't work in this user account, why not?
<spitwise> user paaawd for sudo
<spitwise> passwd
<manuela> is it not the same for all?
<MilhousePunkRock> manuela: Maybe the account is not in the sudoers/wheel/whateveritiscalledinkubuntu group?
<spitwise> hehhhehe
<manuela> Can I change that?
<MilhousePunkRock> manuela: Yes, just add the user to the group
<spitwise> is till havent quite figured why kubuntu set up user accounts this way
<manuela> don't I have to be root to do that?
<spitwise> yes
<spitwise> hence sudo
<tigris> for amarok to play MP3 files, what packages do i need to install?
<spitwise> w32 or somesuch
<manuela> my problem is that I can't be sudo in this account, and KDE doesn't function in my "root" account, which I why I am here asking all these questions
<MilhousePunkRock> !multimedia
<gnomefreak> manuela: you would have to log into the account with sudo rights to add this user to the groups
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<tigris> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spitwise> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<manuela> but I can't log into that account with sudo rights (at least not with KDE, only in a Konsole)
<MilhousePunkRock> manuela: A shell is enough to add the other user to the group
<spitwise> yes and is also kdw
<spitwise> kde
<manuela> ok
<spitwise> sudo adduser
<spitwise> of zo
<MilhousePunkRock> spitwise: Isnt that for creating a new account?
<spitwise> MilhousePunkRock: am fading
<manuela> I just need to modify this account
<spitwise> rapidly
<spitwise> i keep getting his and man's q's mixed
<manuela> I'm sorry for all the basic questions, but I'm new...
<spitwise> sorry as well -- i'm new to kde
<manuela> you're doing fine
<MilhousePunkRock> manuela: Nevermind, that's what the channel is for
<manuela> So how do I change my user in Konsole?
<MilhousePunkRock> manuela: This might be helpful: http://www.ahinc.com/linux101/users.htm
<manuela> I'll check it out
<youser> anyone in here know what the service Auth is n my firestarter?
<manuela> thanks Milhouse and SpitWise, I think it worked
<youser> anyone here who knows a lot?
<youser> someoneeeeee
<youser> !auth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about auth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<peter___> je tu niekto na pokec
<zckckc> just to state that ya can't really ban me, i can join again and again and not mention that it was me, but since someone is having fun banning me, i will just give up and go to a normal support channel, feel free to reban me again you doofus
<zckckc> zch out
<christiane> Hello. Are there any packages for cinelerra available?
<nuxil> hey everytime i log out of Kde i get this error.. http://pastebin.ca/282128
<nuxil> how can  i get rid of it
<Admiral_Chicago> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Admiral_Chicago> anyone around to help with my wireless problem?
<Admiral_Chicago> btw, the bot links don't help
<Admiral_Chicago> !seen Jucato
<ubotu> I last saw Jucato (n=jucato@58.69.27.227) 11h 22m 25s ago, quiting: Remote closed the connection
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to fix this
<stamen> Loading RAID arrays fail
<stamen> Loading RAID arrays ->fail
<Alarm> hello. i got a kind of weird problem . i freshly installed kubuntu and tried to visit the following page:  http://people.icq.com/people/ . On the left side there is a "Search peopleby keyword. Under firefox that box is vissible. on konqueror nothing appears there. what could that be ?
<stamen> Alarm: its not fully supported for some sites
<stamen> thats why you can't see the box
<Alarm> thats bad... means i have to install firefox as well
<stamen> the sites are not written for full support for some of them
<stamen> yes
<stamen> I still use FF
<stamen> and konq for file browse
<Alarm> ok,. thanks
<stamen> :)
<MidMark> Hobbsee: please can you confirm this? https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/qt-x11-free/+bug/66905
<MidMark> also I don't know the package is the right one
<vado> Bonjour
<paulcarpenter> hi
<Alarm> whats the easiest way to install the latest java jdk ?
<stamen> go to the java web site and download the sdk
<stamen> jdk
<stamen> after that install it, there are instructions how to do this
<Alarm> i did. but unpacking the bin file and installing it, installs it to my homedir and not in the /usr dir , and i dont see any notes of how to install it there
<dromer> aarg, I get this in konqueror with daap:/
<dromer> protocal not supported
<dromer> how can I make the protocol supported ?
<dromer> er.. make it support the protocol :p
<humphrey> i have green screen and stripes with feisty herd1 install(in setup xorg routine) nvidia 5200, i think there is a bug that says took vesa instead of nv or nvidia
<anton> I've got a Problem starting Tibia.
<dromer> I also have a problem detecting any daap-server with zeroconf
<gatsby1984> humphrey: ubuntu+1
<gatsby1984> err #ubuntu+1
<chih> 
<paulcarpenter> I'm trying to follow this here installation: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=48303
<paulcarpenter> but apt-get tells me it can't find apt-build
<paulcarpenter> should I be using something else?
<paulcarpenter> or am I missing something?
<gnomefreak> paulcarpenter: did you install apt-build?
<paulcarpenter> no, because apt-get couldn't find it.
<dromer> try synaptic? much easier to find packages
<gnomefreak> paulcarpenter: enable the universe repos
<paulcarpenter> in English?
<gnomefreak> !info apt-build
<ubotu> apt-build: frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 188 kB
<gnomefreak> !universe | paulcarpenter
<ubotu> paulcarpenter: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> MidMark: looking
<dromer> so, I'm really having trouble getting my daap-server to be recognized by zeroconf, anyone any pointers ?
<apokryphos> why do you want to run a daap server?
<paulcarpenter> thanks
<dromer> apokryphos: so I can share my music over the network ?
<apokryphos> dromer: banshee has an inbuilt server+client
<apokryphos> use that
<dromer> we have a htpc in the livingroom now, and until I have a hd for it I want to share from my desktop
<apokryphos> amarok support is being worked on for that
<apokryphos> not sure what stage it's at
<dromer> I don't want the server to be gui really
<Admiral_Chicago> gnomefreak: i think i got the problem
<Admiral_Chicago> nidswrapper wasn't loading. it wasn't in /etc/modules
<gnomefreak> what problem?
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<dromer> I also have mt-daap an my webserver, and that too doesn't get recognised by zeroconf
<mike> ola
<apokryphos> dromer: because you like the hassle? :P
<dromer> and I don't really feel like using another client for playing
<Admiral_Chicago> rebooting now, trying to it
<apokryphos> well if you were going to only use it as a server, then no need to play anything with banshee
<paulcarpenter> enabled the universe reposotory but apt-get still says it can't find apt-build
<apokryphos> !info apt-build
<ubotu> apt-build: frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17 (edgy), package size 33 kB, installed size 188 kB
<apokryphos> paulcarpenter: either not enabled or sources not refreshed
<dromer> in amarok I can add the dns for my webserver and it adds the daap-files, but if I use the dns of my desktop it doesn't work
<Admiral_Chicago> or network manager
<apokryphos> I see
<paulcarpenter> thanks, how do I refresh sources?
<apokryphos> paulcarpenter: adept -> refresh sources
<apokryphos> or something similar
<paulcarpenter> thanks gtg
<xsacha> why does resizing a window take up 100% of my cpu?
<Admiral_Chicago> ah going to try knetworkmanager
<Admiral_Chicago> nope...
<Admiral_Chicago> doesn't realize I have wireless devices, i think
<_eMaX_> how can I reset my kwalletmanager password
<ninHer> hi all
<apokryphos> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm can anyone help me get we wl0 port working
<Admiral_Chicago> the system isn't configuring the wireless
<Admiral_Chicago> even if i have the right driver running
<Admiral_Chicago> oh! i think i got it
<Agent_bob> why in the world does bitchx depned on      bitchx libmysqlclient15off mysql-common
<Agent_bob> ?
<Agent_bob> what does mysql and bitchx have to do with each other ?
<Agent_bob> would you say i'm lagging ?  -:- BitchX: Join to #kubuntu was synched in 71.017 secs!!    71 seconds round trip...
<lee_> hi
<_eMaX_> anyone knows how to reset a kwalletmanager password?
<Alarm> hello. i did download the latest jdk. and copied the bin file into the /usr/local and did run the ./jdk... command. (with root) the directory jdk16.0 was succesfully installed. but when i type java -version 1.4.2 is appeared . i guess the installation wasnt successful, what can be done ?
<Alarm> i did follow the instractions from sun, but doesnt say much. just 1-2 things that i did follow
<sredna> Hi
<sredna> Why do I have a process /usr/sbin/apt-index-watcher eating my CPU cycles all the time?
<sredna> It seems to run every few seconds, I can't see that make any sense at all!
<crube> I have an unused windows partition that I'd like to format, so can anyone give me a name of a program or something to do it with
<fdoving> crube: qtparted
<crube> Alright thank.
<LeoAss> can however tell me how add nessus client??
<LeoAss> ok thank evetyone
<LeoAss> everyone
<Agent_bob> !nessus
<ubotu> nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.8-1 (edgy), package size 216 kB, installed size 572 kB
<LeoAss> ok i know what is nessus but i don't add client
<LeoAss> ?
<LeoAss> what i must do??
<Agent_bob> howto list all the switches/args that were passed to a module ?
<LeoAss> yes
<Agent_bob> !repos | LeoAss
<ubotu> LeoAss: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Agent_bob> !adept | LeoAss
<ubotu> LeoAss: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Agent_bob> s/In component main,/in repo main/  ^^^
<LeoAss> ok thx but i want info how add nessus client?? I have nessus
<Agent_bob> i gave you the info.
<Agent_bob> go read the links.
<Agent_bob> i'm being snotty.   don't have time to mess with you.    go read.  all you need is there.   it will do you more good the learn how to install packages, than for me to just say 'to install blah blah blah '    so go read.
<LeoAss> Agreement has gotten
<LeoAss> I do not ask as install nessusa but as make wanted for scanning client
<xsacha> hey
<xsacha> i have a problem installing kubuntu.. my keyboard types weird letters in
<xsacha> i tried a few letters they did nothing.. then i pressed l and all these number '3's came up
<xsacha> i cant install if my keyboard doesnt work ><
<aristoteles> are there repositories to install openoffice2.1?
<xsacha> my keyboard doesnt work at all, only Fn + letter and it doesnt output letter, just some random thing
<Agent_bob> xsacha alt+SysRQ+R
<xsacha> how do i do this on a laptop? alt+Fn+sysrq(delete key)+R didnt work and Fn+    alt+sysqr+R didnt work
<Agent_bob> idk.
<xsacha> i did alt+Fn and then while holding alt i did sysrq+R and it rebooted my computer
<Agent_bob> if you get it to work it should say [17230601.352000]  SysRq : Keyboard mode set to XLATE
<xsacha> well im in X so i dont think i'll see the output
<Agent_bob> alt+SysRQ+N is reboot.
<xsacha> definately didnt press n or b
<Agent_bob> so find R
<rcrook> if you have a Function key press it once
<TehKewl1> is there an easy way to switch between a USB headset and my internal sound card?
<xsacha> rcrook: Fn+    alt+sysqr+R didnt work
<xsacha> (pressed one and then did combo)
<Alarm> i just downloaded some cx88 chip drivers and want to install them. i found from the homepage : http://linux.bytesex.org/v4l2/build.html at the very bottom some instructions. are those instructions of how to install the drivers or am i looking somewhere completely wrong ?
<xsacha> i would try: xev    but keyboard doesnt work
<xsacha> (even after reboot)
<xsacha> it's a live cd by the way
<Agent_bob> can you drop to a console and test the keyboard there ?
<Agent_bob> makes no diff.
<xsacha> works fine in console
<Agent_bob> then it's the xkeymap.
<xsacha> ok
<Agent_bob> and i'm lagging 30+ seconds.
<xsacha> it's the xkeymap? how do i edit this?
<Agent_bob> try a different one.
<rcrook> xsacha: the stupid Microsoft wireless keyboard I have on my pc automatically starts in function mode... so to get it to normal keybraord mode I have to press the function lock key once after each reboot. Really peeves me.. stupid microsoft.
<Agent_bob> menu system blah blah    or menu settings blah blah
<xsacha> hmm after switching back to X after being in tty1, the keyboard works again
<TehKewl1> lyke I can't see blah blah in menu system or menu settings
<xsacha> but this problem happens every time i start this livecd :S (doesnt happen with other distros), i hope it doesnt happen when i install it
<Agent_bob> xsacha you've found a bug.   :)
<TehKewl1> I thought we were calling them easter eggs
<ubuntu_> hi
<xsacha> in the kubuntu installer it has this option to resize partition 1 and use the freed space.. is this wise if partition 1 is NTFS?
<rcrook> no
<xsacha> ok
<Agent_bob> i need a cups config app   (gui would even work)
<rcrook> sorry... ntfs requires some work to resize.
<crube> if i want to have a second linux partition should i format it as ext2, ext3 or something else?
<Agent_bob> xsacha only if you have nothing that you can't loose.
<rcrook> ext3
<crube> Ok
<Agent_bob> ext2 or ext3 or something else... yes.
<xsacha> not as ntfs ><
<Agent_bob> reiserfs or xfs work also.
<xsacha> by the way, i heard FUSE offers full write and read support for NTFS now?
<rcrook> I need to start playing with xfs.. get some experience with it
<Agent_bob> no nor vfat, if you what to have permissions bits
<rcrook> havent play with it yet.
<rcrook> hear its pretty god
<rcrook> good
<Agent_bob> xsacha has for some time.  but it's still a risk.
<xsacha> k
<Agent_bob> i obviously should not have ordered the meta package   gnome  ......
<xsacha> hmm what's with the clock.. it randomly adds 2 hours to the time
<Agent_bob> 14hour download ....
<Agent_bob> "randomly adds 2 hours" <<< if it's a constant how can it be random ?
<Agent_bob> ztconfig
<xsacha> well some times it's 11 am, then it justs to 1pm
<xsacha> jumps*
<v3cc> salut :)
<crube> Im having a little trouble with the scond partition. It says everywhere that it's mounted to media/hda2, but media/hda2 is still just a folder and moving files there just moves them around my first partition. I dont see mto able to mount my second part
<xsacha> crube: do you see it in: df -h ?
<ace> Hi all
<crube> Nope
<ace> i reformatted a partition and mounted it on /new, how do i give everyone write access to it?
<ace> so that non root users can write to it
<ace> i did it before but i can't remember how
<hoody> hi there!
<ace> chmod something?
<ace> hi
<Agent_bob> cat'less cat function: echo $(<file)
<Agent_bob> crube   mount
<hoody> how to change the brightness on a notebook with the fgrlxdriver?
<Agent_bob> ace what fs ?
<ace> ext3
<ace> i can reformat it to whatever i want
<ace> it used to be xfs and messed itself up somehow and i kept getting errors when the disk check was run on startup so i reformatted it as ext3
<crube> Ok I think I got it now. I still had the old settings where it's mounted as ntfs
<ace> but i do like how you can get xfs to defrag itself
<rcrook> I could be wrong but I thought xfs doesnt require defrag
<jessy_> hi all , is that possible to prevent kde from locking a user when you switch to another user ?
<llutz> hi
<ace> rcrook: try running bittorrent on it, then in a week check the amount of fragmentation
<jessy_> switching user is very handy, but the locking isn't really necessary (when it's just a home computer)
<rcrook> fair enough... as I said I havent played with it.. I am often wrong.:)
<ace> so anyone know how i let everyone write to /new? i think i might have run something like chmod 777 * or something
<jessy_> ace, yes it should be enough
<ace> yup i got it
<jessy_> ace, or rather : chmod -R 777 /new
<ace> i did chmod 777 from within /new and it didn't seem to take any effect, but doing chmod 777 /new did it. to have done it
<ace> jessy_: yup, thanks
<jessy_> ace, that's it, the directory itself need to be chmoded
<rcrook> sorry jessy_never used the switch user.. I always log in via x from another pc if I want to login as a different user
<xsacha> got my laptop going @ 100% cpu usage and it isnt making a sound, hmm
<jessy_> well too bad, switching user is very handy, but having to reenter the password makes it a bit heavy
<rcrook> jeesy, you do know you can run multiple X servers on the one machine. Using different vtXs for them.
<rcrook> jessy sorry
<jessy_> that's what "switching user" with kde does in fact
<xenol> can someone tell me if i can run OO 2.1 on dapper?
<rcrook> cool.. :)
<jessy_> rcrook, but it locks the current's user session so you have to enter your password again to unlock it afterward
<jessy_> when you come back to it
<jessy_> it's a bit annoying on a home computer
<leila> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rcrook> I can imagime.
<rcrook> if I get some time I will have a squiz tomorrow..
<rcrook> you dont have the screen save switched with lock? I know its probably a silly question.
<jessy_> rcrook, when I have the screen saver, it doesn't ask me any password normally, only when I switch between users
<rcrook> fair enough... as I said, a silly question/
<rcrook> ok... silly here now, how do you switch user?
<jessy_> in the kde main menu or in the menu when right clicking on the desktop, you should have switch user
<ace> Its amazing how slow the system is when your copying files
<rcrook> nope... mind you  I am logged in remotely..
<jessy_> rcrook, ah so it probably doesn't make sense to switch user in your case
<leila> hi, sorry to ask a perhaps very common question : what happens to plf server ( http://packages.freecontrib.org/ ) where i am used to get codecs ?
<rcrook> my thoughts exactly.:)
<rcrook> got an odd one for you all though... for some reason the screen saver is throwing my vt off vt7 on to some other one when it starts. This if course forces me to hit alt-f7 to get back to the screen. any thoughts?
<xsacha> (II) Direction Rendering broken on XPRESS 200 and 200M.         grrrrr
<xsacha> Direct*
<jessy_> rcrook, no, but it sounds weird :)
<apokryphos> leila: plf is old school
<apokryphos> !pls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<apokryphos> !plf
<ubotu> PLF is the Penguin Liberation Front. For more info see: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf. PLF is down indefinitely pending a new maintainer; see http://plf.zarb.org/. see also !seveas
<rcrook> jessy_: I havent investigated it proerly but I think it only happens when the kids run certain games. shrug, will look at it sooner or later.. LOL:)
<doktor_> .
<rcrook> ..
<leila> apokryphos: i used http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/www/ and could get my codecs from medibuntu repository, thanks
<apokryphos> why use that? The Seveas repo is good
<leila> apokryphos: because it is what was written in : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/depots/plf/plf
<oem> hi
<apokryphos> leila: I have no idea what that is, but the Seveas repo is the most popular 3rd-party one
<apokryphos> hi oem
<Seveas> apokryphos, the repo seems harmless
<Seveas> mostly a copy of plf
<leila> thanks, i have to go ( my dog want to go out :-) )
<apokryphos> and yet plf is old
<apokryphos> well, it only contains a few things I see
<christiane> My problem booting with cryptsetup: https://bugs.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/62751
<jessy_> rcrook, by the way, how do you start a new session remotely ?
<rcrook> I actually use cygwin from my lappy.. use X -query <hostname> :1
<jessy_> ok, I suppose you have to configure X in a certain way on your linux server too ? to allow remote connections I mean ?
<testsusf> hello im trying to figure out the script that checks the filesystem.. and im woundering.. what maked the files /fastboot and /forcefsck im currently looking at the checkfs.sh script in /etc/init.d/
<rcrook> yup
<rcrook> one sec
<Fleebailey33> should kubuntu hang and take a while the first time it boots?
<rcrook> jessy_: you need to enable Xdmcp on kdm to enable remote connection
<rcrook> its not an Xserver setting as such
<jessy_> rcrook, ah thanks, where do you configure this ? in /etc or is there a GUI interface ?
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rcrook> its in /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc
<testsusf> hey can anyone tell me what makes thouse files?
<jessy_> rcrook, ok thanks , I'll try that then
<rcrook> add
<rcrook> [Xdmcp] 
<rcrook> Enable=true
<rcrook> to the ldmrc file
<rcrook> kdmrc file sorry
<testsusf> hmm hmm hmm
<jessy_> and then you know how to restrict which ip can connect ?
<rcrook> I know you can do it but as I am behind a firewall I havent set it up that way
<rcrook> let me google for the setting for you... one sec
<jessy_> true, actually I probably  won't need it either
<jessy_> it's ok, I found it in Xaccess
<testsusf> so can anyone help me?
<rcrook> jessy_: if I remember corectly you can setup the security in the Xservers file in /etc/kde3/kdm/ directory
<jessy_> rcrook, I found it , it's in Xaccess
<jessy_> I'm gonna try it, so that may shut down my X server, thanks :)
<rcrook> there ya go:)
<rcrook> no problems
<jessy_> good, you can reload kdm without killing X :)
<rcrook> thats cool... didnt used to be that way.. LOL
<jessy_> you just need to do /etc/init.d/kdm reload, it only reload the configuration file
<rcrook> cool... will remember that:)
<testsusf> Hey im trying to figure out the script that checks the filesystem.. and im woundering.. what Are | Makes the files /fastboot and /forcefsck im currently looking at the checkfs.sh script in /etc/init.d/
<ace> I have come to the horrifying conclusion that my raid0 setup sucks, it isn't even able to play an mp3 without skipping, thats how bad it is, (i'm refilling the disks with data now from the backup)
<testsusf> grep forcefsck /etc/init.d/* shows me
<ace> i used to be able to play music and copy files ok before
<testsusf> /etc/init.d/checkfs.sh
<testsusf> /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh:
<rcrook> well I have almost finished the two teddy bears I have been working on and it is 1AM here so I think I will start cleaning up my mess ..lol
* ace is shocked to have to renice a music app to -6
<rcrook> night all.
<ace> and its still skipping :/
<ace> night
<ace> well its morning here
<ace> remember, the number of hours of sleep is directly related to the performance of your brain's memory so sleep now!!!
<testsusf> im trying to figure out the script that checks the filesystem.. and im woundering.. what Are | Makes the files /fastboot and /forcefsck im currently looking at the checkfs.sh script in /etc/init.d/ ????
<malik_> i tried to install sun java 5 jre but its stuck on 25 n it does not give me anywhere to click to accept the license agreement n im stuck here so what do i do?
<malik_> any one have any idea?
<testsusf> tab
<malik_> shud i press tab?
<mardi_soir> HELLO
<mardi_soir> i have a problem
<mardi_soir> with kdm i can t make kdm display icons for each user
<mardi_soir> i m on edgy kubuntu
<mardi_soir> in kcontrol
<mardi_soir> in the kde setup  tool
<mardi_soir> some one here ?
<mardi_soir> dead chan ?
<leila> you still don't have explained your problem
<mardi_soir> "i can t make kdm display icons for each user "
<mardi_soir> i have de login text area but i would like pixmaps for users ..
<mardi_soir> hummm when i remove the kdm wall paper in kcontrol it does not work ..
<mindspin> how do I set my language (charset) on console (I did all I can in systemsettings ->regional settings) but I still have no german extra chars
<malik__> hi there..........i installed java sun 5 .........do i need to change anything in order for it to take effect?......or its installed n up and running?
<apokryphos> should be installed and running
<apokryphos> just restart your browser to have it using the plugin
<malik__> testsusf: thanx for the tab tip
<malik__> apokryphos: ooh but i didnt install the browser plugin thingy i just installed sun java 5 jre package......... shud i install plugin too?........im not using ff tho only konqi is on my system
<apokryphos> sure
<esaym> im bored
<esaym> give me something cool to do with kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Howdy all! :)
<apokryphos> install dolphin and filelight. Fun to play with
<apokryphos> or a composite manager of course
<esaym> hmm
<apokryphos> well, dolphin and filelight are more interesting than fun. Dolphin might end up being the file manager in kde 4, and filleight is just convenient way of displaying where your data's going
<csalsb> anybody out there that can help with getting vmware to run
<esaym> http://www.methylblue.com/filelight/images/ ? looks different
<csalsb> I got it installed and configured, but every time I start it it tells me that I need to run vmware-confil.pl
<csalsb> over and over never starts
<BluesKaj> ok, DVR crashes after I choose the source...
<sredna> apokryphos: Really ?!
<apokryphos> sredna: which part?
<nano> hello
<apokryphos> hi nano
<sredna> apokryphos: Dolphin possibly ending up being the default file manager in kde4 ???
<apokryphos> sredna: re: dolphin? Well, yeah, it might.
<nano> ok i'm installing kubuntu from the livecd
<sredna> Why?
<apokryphos> there was a lot of talk about splitting konqueror file manager/web browser, and this is a file manager getting a lot of work on it...
<apokryphos> I'm sure nothing's been decided yet
<apokryphos> sredna: did you see ettrich's blog post on the pros of splitting it?
<malik__> yeeeeee haaaaaaaa i got java applet dancing in my browser........thanks to testsusf and apokryphos........thanx guyz
<apokryphos> cool :)
<chudy_> Hejka!
<chudy_> mam problem z kompilacja cedegi
<chudy_> przy compiling wyskakuje mi error
<malik__> im lovin this kubuntu thing..............i think i ll miss fedora bit less now
<nano> is that normal to have a black screen from the livecd only ?
<chudy_> http://wklej.org/id/c3f268ffd1
<apokryphos> chudy_: what language is that? English only in here.
<sredna> apokryphos: If it was recent, no. But I did notice discussion about that matter.
<apokryphos> sredna: http://blogs.qtdeveloper.net/archives/2005/08/03/some-basic-thoughts-about-kde-4/
<apokryphos> quite a few devs are working on dolphin now, but of course no official statements anywhere
<chudy_> apokryphos:  polish
<apokryphos> the qt4 port of dolphin is being mainly worked on
<apokryphos> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<philipp__> how can I get root access on the konsole in ubuntu?
<sredna> I think its sad. I like konqueror very much
<chudy_> apokryphos:  sorry
<nano> is that normal to have a black screen from the livecd only ?
<apokryphos> sredna: quite a few disliked the idea (as you can see objections there). I did originally disagree, but I'm not entirely sure now.
* sredna reads
<apokryphos> seeing a zillion options in configure konqueror is a little off-putting
<apokryphos> i.e. if you're looking for one specific thing
<faeryNatsuki> hello
<apokryphos> nano: when do you get the black screen?
<apokryphos> hi faeryNatsuki
<faeryNatsuki> somebody I have a problem with knotify, someone could help me?
<nano> after I chose the keyboard layout
<nano> five minutes no activity
<faeryNatsuki> hi apokryphos
<apokryphos> nano: odd
<apokryphos> what if you choose another language there?
<BluesKaj> ** WARNING *** : the driver doesn't provide a correct size for memory mapping. DVR tries to correct this error, but some strange things may happend, you are warned. Can't map memory for capture : Invalid argument
<apokryphos> *layout
<nano> apokryphos: same
<apokryphos> it may be a good idea to file a bug report
<apokryphos> a workaround might be installing the alternate CD
<nano> how ?  what bug ?
<nano> i need to download another cd ?
<apokryphos> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<apokryphos> there is a text installation (the "Alternate CD") which may work
<malik__> it may be that he has usb keyboard.......in the mornin some one was complaing abt the same thing too
<nano> no I don't want a text installation
<nano> I don't choose gnome because of that
<philipp__> how can I become root under ubuntu?
<llutz> sudo su
<philipp__> I need root access at the konsole
<computer> hi everyone
<towync> i'm signed up on kopote with aim, but i can't activate my msn acct
<sredna> apokryphos: I am one of the few that actually do manage my windows and configure my system, since that allows me to be more comfortable/efficient
<towync> i can see my contact list but i don't know how to sign on
<towync> anyone know?
<towync> i remember i have to go somewhere, but forgot lol
<apokryphos> llutz: please don't advise that, recommend the wiki page or sudo
<apokryphos> !sudo | philipp__
<ubotu> philipp__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<llutz> apokryphos: ok, sry
<apokryphos> sredna: you shouldn't have to though
<apokryphos> I disagree with him about single-click, for sure 8)
<sredna> apokryphos: Why not?
<philipp__> thank you ubotu
<apokryphos> single-click is good
<towync> oo i wanna configure my desktop to look cool too =)
<towync> ubotu is a bot
<towync> right
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sredna> apokryphos: My computer needs AI to learn to know my needs
<faeryNatsuki> hey, somebody could help me with knotify?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sredna> apokryphos: The best example of a system that works like suggested is mac osx, and even its often good, it is also often very frustrating
<apokryphos> what do you think of dolphin?
<apokryphos> I like a lot of the design ideas, and there are a few even nicer things in svn
<apokryphos> (in the qt4 port, that is)
<sredna> apokryphos: Nothing
<mardi_soir> ubotu,  i did but now one answered .. so i found it alone ;..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i did but now one answered .. so i found it alone ;.. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<faeryNatsuki> knotify does give me no sound in gnome or kde, i have to restart sound system manually, how can i make knotify works good?
<towync> !knotify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knotify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sredna> I cant see it having any new ideas, but then I just looked at the screenshots
<apokryphos> sredna: why
<towync> what's knotify?
<apokryphos> it's got a lot of new ideas, but you'd have to try it
<apokryphos> sredna: it's in universe, install it.
<apokryphos> !info dolphin
<ubotu> dolphin: File manager for KDE focusing on usability. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 238 kB, installed size 932 kB
<faeryNatsuki> knotify is the daemon that makes notifications and sound on events on kde applications
<apokryphos> anyhow, I have to shoot for now.
<towync> o cool
<towync> do i neet install with adept or does it already come with edgy?
<faeryNatsuki> i got this error  weeks ago "During the previous startup, KNotify crashed while instantiating KNotify. Do you want to try again or disable aRts sound output?" and i disabled the arts output :(
<faeryNatsuki> i think this is the problem
<sredna> For one thing, having to launch new apps everytime one clicks a file requires application startup times to drop drastically. I guess that is one of my main motives for preferring 'view in embedded viewer' as often as possible
<towync> how do i add icq to kopotet?
<towync> i already have aim on
<towync> i can't get msn on
<mardi_soir> why kmldonkey need mldonkey-server   ?
<LjL> mardi_soir: because that's the program that actually does the work?
<LjL> kmldonkey is a frontend
<mardi_soir> ouch sorry i was using the stupid aptitude
<mardi_soir> with apt-get no problem
<mardi_soir> i use mldonkey on a remote machine
<mardi_soir> no mldonkey server need on the local just the gui
<mardi_soir> apt-get seems to be my friend aptitude not
<LjL> mardi_soir: aptitude install Recommended packages by default, while apt-get by default does not
<sredna> apokryphos: Apart from that I think I do about 90% of my file management in konsole
<LjL> mardi_soir: you could just pass the "--without-recommends" (or "-R") option to aptitude to avoid that, i guess
<mardi_soir> ok thank you
<sredna> apokryphos: Which could be taken as a proof that konqueror is inefficient of course ;)
<LjL> apokryphos: what ideas? it's a file manager, it just has a few features from konqueror cut out :-P plus a very original GNOME-like breadcrumb trail
<thompa> anybody know how to check in firefox config for internet
<thompa> may pages are loading way too slow
<compilerwriter> sorry thompa I am at a loss here.
<thompa> the same live cd is faster
<thompa> what do i type in the firefox info bar (config:?)
<sredna> Hm, it cant immediately open remote locations
<towync> aarrrrgh
<towync> could someone help me with kopete
<towync> i can't click to sign on to msn
<compilerwriter> Thompa that I think is about:config
<towync> i don't know where to click
<towync> aim is signed on in kopete already
<compilerwriter> I will look at it towync.
<compilerwriter> give me a second
<thompa> compilerwriter: thanks, did you notice any change in firefox since an upgrade?
<compilerwriter> No I haven't thompa
<thompa> my computer runs better also when i switch to beryl
<thompa> everything is faster
<sredna> Ah, it can actually
<thompa> except bzflag wont work well if beryl is running, no big deal
<compilerwriter> When I just fired up kopete towync it asked me what I wanted to connect to.  Is this just the first time use wizard or do you get it all the time?
<thompa> compilerwriter: i use konversation
<compilerwriter> I use gaim.
<thompa> me too for yahoo
<compilerwriter> I am just trying to help towync get going with kopete.
<compilerwriter> Kopete has yahoo thompa
<thompa> compilerwriter: yes
<BluesKaj> amsn works well too
<compilerwriter> I am also using gaim for this irc chat.
<faeryNatsuki> hello, what is the commmand to pen the  System Notifications control panel??
<thompa> and aim, msn,
<compilerwriter> and jabber
<manchicken> gaim is no fun. ^_^
<BluesKaj> konversation for irc
<compilerwriter> towync are you still there
<manchicken> kopete and konversation combo is the way to go man ^_^
<thompa> im using konversation now here, i just tryed the mint linux
<compilerwriter> The whole point is that I don't have to use two programs.
<bunns>  Why both ? What is konversation for exactly ?
<thompa> running it now in fact with kde, i still had to install real player manually
<BluesKaj> not a kopete fan ...eye candyjust for the sake of it ... makes it silly to me
<faeryNatsuki> what is konversation?
<manchicken> compilerwriter: No, you're just using one crappy one.
<thompa> also had to install flac stuff, i think
<faeryNatsuki> i need to open the  System Notifications control panel, but i can't do it from men, i need to open it from comand line, what is the command?
<manchicken> (kopete does IRC, too..  just not as well as konversation)
<sredna> apokryphos: For one thing, dolphin feels faster than konqueror. How much is due to lack of features is hard for me to guess. But it does lack support for some of konquerors plugins/features
<manchicken> faeryNatsuki: Why do you need to open it from the command line?  Are you scripting it?
<thompa> http://konversation.kde.org/
<BluesKaj> yeah , tried it manchicken...reminds me of the ICQ in the late 90s
<manchicken> heh
<compilerwriter> The one failing that gaim has in irc is that it won't highlight a message that contains my name.
<compilerwriter> The Opera client does this and so does the Konversation client.
<BluesKaj> yup, and that's important when waiting foranswers with 300 other ppl in the ch
<manchicken> compilerwriter: You're not going to win me over to the gaim side of things.
<manchicken> And opera should be avoided.
<sredna> apokryphos: I'm not sure about the idea of the combined breadcrump/location field. That does not look like usability to me actually. I'm not sure I understand where the 'focus on usability' lies.
<compilerwriter> Opera was a bit buggy on my last install
<manchicken> konqueror is a better browser by far.
<manchicken> opera is non-free.
<compilerwriter> I really loved it in windows.
<compilerwriter> Opera is free of cost.
<BluesKaj> compilerwriter, where's the torrent client reside in opera...couldn't locate it
<faeryNatsuki> hey, does somebody know how to use kde control panels from gnome
<manchicken> So?  It usurps your freedom.
<manchicken> And should be avoided.
<compilerwriter> BluesKaj it just is in the download bit.
<compilerwriter> Opera recognizes the torrent file and handles it accordingly BluesKaj
<manchicken> compilerwriter: So does konq.
<BluesKaj> ok thx compilerwriter
<compilerwriter> I am using firefox mostly.
<computer> test
* manchicken never understood why people would run a non-free program when a perfectly good free one exists.
<towync> hey compilerwriter
<towync> thx so much sorry i froze earlier
<towync> had to restart it
<towync> i'm trying kopete again now =)
<faeryNatsuki> ok, i discovered the command is kcontrol
<compilerwriter> oh towync
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is quite good now ...i dumped azureus cuz it would stall constantly...had all the ports etc setup prperly but it just stalled all the time
<manchicken> faeryNatsuki: Why do you need the command?  Are you trying to script it?
<xenol> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic.  It does not currently support Edgy sources.  When asked if it will, the reply was "maybe".
<towync> when i turn up kopete, all it does is display both the msn and aim buddy list, with both account signed off
<towync> but on the aim icon at lower right hand corner
<towync> i can click the icon, and then click online
<towync> to get online aim
<towync> but i can't seem to do the same for the msn icon that's next to the aim icon
<faeryNatsuki> i knowe what my problem is
<towync> when i click on the msn icon that's on the lower right hand corner next to aim icon, there's no option that i can choose to just get on line
<manchicken> xenol: OpenOffice 2.0.4 is not available for Dapper by the way.
<compilerwriter> Hm.
<faeryNatsuki> help me please, don't ignore me :(
<towync> there is like an "online" section, but when i point to it, it just displays away msg choices
<compilerwriter> Let me try to configure kopete really quickly towync
<faeryNatsuki> i need to make kde and gnome start kde sound system from start but i have to do it manually, a bad thing, how to solve it?
<thompa> ipv changed in firefox for some reason, now my load time is about a sec down from 10 sec.
<towyc> hey compilerwriter
<towyc> i just got it done thx so much, i had to click no msg on the away msg options in order to get online
<towyc> which is a weird way to log on msn
<thompa> you need to have accounts for yahoo and msn or whaetver first
<towyc> but it does log on
<faeryNatsuki> ok, see ya
<towyc> i was towync but i got disconnected for a sec from konversation again eralier
<thompa> doeas nayone know how to change ipv value for konqueror?
<thompa> nevermind i think i found it in network in kcontrol
<utab_> how can I start my ssh server
<utab_> sshd
<utab_> actually
<compilerwriter> towync are you here
<RoKFiT> i think my audio kernel is bad
<compilerwriter> towync I can use the little offline online thing you are talking about to take it offline, but to get back online I have to go to File > Set Status
<RoKFiT> will there be an update
<ollie> hi
<ollie> im having trouble compiling
<ollie> when i run configure it gives me an errot
<ollie> and then make wont run afterwards
<Tintin> adept fix crash | niels
<ollie> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<ollie> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<ollie> anyone know why this could be happening?
<Tintin> adept fix crash
<utab_> does anyone now how to start my ssh server sshd looks installed
<Tintin> How do I unlock a locked dpkg database?
<Tintin> adept crashed for me
<fenerbache> sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<sredna> utab_:  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Tintin> ubotu: adept fix crash
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Tintin> ubotu:  fix crash dpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix crash dpkg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ollie> checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... /lib/cpp
<ollie> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<ollie> does anyone know why this may have happend?
<LjL> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LjL> ollie: "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<ollie> ah cool
<ollie> not used to ubuntu...
<ollie> glad its not hard to get stuff like this
<ollie> thanks LjL
<philipp__> hi guys, can one of you help me with the "testing" function in the monitor&display dialogue?
<ollie> ah lovely, configure is running great
<philipp__> everytime I press "testing", I get a grey screen
<philipp__> (that might be the "testing" screen)
<philipp__> but how do I get out of that grey testing environment
<philipp__> ?
<RoKFiT> does anyone know when there will be an alsa updated driver for sound?
<RoKFiT> new alsa driver
<bunns> whois rokfit
<RoKFiT> me
<bunns> lol...sorry
<bunns> just trying out some commands...and forgot to put the / in
<bunns> I'm new to irc....
<RoKFiT> is the alsa package 1.0.13 or 1.0.14 available in our repositories?
<Launchpadd> Does anyone here use VLC player in ubuntu 6.06?
<ollie> hey
<ollie> i get this problem now when making anything
<ollie> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXtst
<ollie> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<ollie> make[2] : *** [libKXMouse.la]  Error 1
<crimsun_> !find libxtst.a
<ubotu> Package/file libxtst.a does not exist in edgy
<crimsun_> well, you need libxtst-dev
<ollie> lol
<ollie> ok cheers
<ollie> il try n get it
<crimsun_> next time use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ollie> cheers
<ollie> i just installed build essentials
<ollie> so i assumed it would work after that
<crimsun_> no
<ollie> obviously i was wrong then ;)
<Black5un> lol
<xsacha> hey that not beign able to type anything until i switch vt's is happening again now (after ive installed it) :(
<testsusf> how do i find out how many times a filesystem has been mounted?
<CaBlGuY> anyone awake?
<TheGateKeeper> CaBlGuY, nope
<CaBlGuY> well, I need help installing a Lexmark printer dirvers..
<testsusf> Lexmark support suks
<CaBlGuY> no sheet...   tell me somethin I DON;T know..
<CaBlGuY> :/
<testsusf> you wount get it to work :P
<CaBlGuY> so, basically, I gotta switch back over to winblowz if I wanna print somethin..   is what yur sayin..
<kulbir> Is there any way i could executing this ("rtorrent torrent_name ") commands on system startup?
<fdoving> CaBlGuY: check linuxprinting.org
<TheGateKeeper> CaBlGuY, have you tried googling for: lexmark <model whatever> cups
<malik__> CaBlGuY: i suppose u have already tried installing it through system settings?
<kulbir> hello can one help me?
<utab> how can I check the status of my ssh sever
<TheGateKeeper> the good news is that you can probable buy a nice epson printer for the price of your lexmark replacement cartridges
<malik__> CaBlGuY: what model is it?
<towync> does anyone know why all my windows start by opening up on the lower left hand corner?
<towync> and how do i fix that =)
<towync> so windows start in center of screen
<thrice`> utab, try to ssh into it ?
<utab> thrice` you mean try to use the command
<thrice`> utab, what do you want to know, if it's up?
<utab> thrice` the actual problem is that I can not ssh from debian to kubuntu,
<thrice`> utab, oh?  why's that
<CaBlGuY> malik__:   It is a Z611 model
<thrice`> is sshd running on the kubuntu box ?
<utab> thrice` , from kubuntu to debian ok
<utab> thrice` , I am looking for that
<fdoving> kulbir: yes, from konsole run 'crontab -e' input something like: @reboot username command
<utab> thrice`, how to check or activate that
<malik__> towync:goto system settings n then into session manager n then select on start up new session n then start the new session n then put All the windows where u want n then select it back to restore session in session manager n restart the session again n hopefully it shud do the trick
<fdoving> kulbir: actually, drop the 'username' field..
<Zamber> whee is the konqueror option for hiding system files?
<Zamber> where*'
<fdoving> kulbir: it's just: @reboot command, for example '@reboot /usr/bin/rtorrent /my/file.torrent'
<kulbir> fdoving: thanks
<kulbir> good example . thanks :)
<malik__> towyn: are u using kde?
<thrice`> utab, do you have openssh-server installed ?
<fdoving> kulbir: you might want to start taht inside a screen session though.
<utab> thrice`, yes
<fdoving> kulbir: for example: 'screen -S rtorrent /usr/bin/rtorrent my.torrent'
<fdoving> kulbir: that way you can open a random terminal, like for example konsole.. and run 'screen -rd rtorrent', and rtorrent will appear.
<fdoving> kulbir: the 'screen' command is in the package with the same name.
<kulbir> fdoving: yeah i know :P
<kulbir> fdoving: thanks
<CaBlGuY> malik__:   ok, I found a driver, but it's a TAR.gz file.. and I dunno how to install those yet..
<malik__> CaBlGuY: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Lexmark_Printers
<malik__> thats the page which will give the instruction
<malik__> right click the file n see if it gives the option of install as root
<xsacha> apparently there's no open source driver for my wireless card, so i may have to use a windows driver with ndiswrapper? how do i go about doing this if i dont have windows
<malik__> if u have got the drivcer already
<CaBlGuY> hang on lemme DL it
<xsacha> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<utab> ping c140
<utab> thrice`, are you there
<utab> can somebody tell me how to check if my ssh server is up and runnning
<llutz> utab: ps -e | grep ssh
<CaBlGuY> ok malik__, I got the driver and unpacked it...  the file is ...  - sh z600cups-1.0-1.tar.gz.sh
<utab> llutz what should i check on the output
<llutz> utab: no output = no ssh running
<utab> llutz :)
<utab> llutz, actually I can not ssh from debian to my kubuntu box, but from kubuntu to debian allright
<llutz> utab: but sshd is running on the kubuntu-box?
<utab> llutz, I thought my sshd is not running
<llutz> utab: check it
<utab> llutz, sorry I do not know how to check that
<llutz> utab: ps -e|grep sshd on kubuntu-box
<snowrichard> hello
<CaBlGuY> malik__:  U get that?/
<utab> yes there is output for sshd
<llutz> utab: my lines above were no joke :)
<llutz> utab: so sshd runs
<BluesKaj> DL'd some video in form of *.rar file ...I know in windows if on extracts the first file all others in the sequence will follow automatically and then one can burn the the files to disc with nero ...how is this accomplished in kubuntu ?
<llutz> utab: if you try to connect to your kubuntu-box, any error-message?
<A-L-A-R-M> where can i find codecs for avi files ? thought that mplayerhq had some, but need to install it and dont manage as it cant be found on any repo
<utab> llutz, no  route to host port 22 error
<CaBlGuY> !tell A-L-A-R-M win32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell A-L-A-R-M win32 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> grrr
<BluesKaj> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<CaBlGuY> !WMV
<llutz> utab: does "ping <kubuntu-box>" work? from debian-box
<malik__> CaBlGuY: yes......now if its tar.gz file then you have to run these commands
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<utab> llutz, it either does not
<CaBlGuY> ther ya go A-L-A-R-M
<CaBlGuY> malik__:  ok..
<utab> llutz, I can ping another computer on the network but kubuntu not
<llutz> utab: ping <ip-of-kubuntu-box>
<malik__> ./configure
<malik__> then run make
<malik__> n then make install
<A-L-A-R-M> thanks
<llutz> utab: sure that the network on kubuntu-box is set up right and running?
<malik__> n hopefully it shud work fine for u
<CaBlGuY> malik__:  ummmmmm  talkin above my head now..  I'm still a newB in Linux so, I have no clue about makin stuff..
<utab> llutz, I can ssh debian and another linux server which we use
<utab> llutz, other than that I can use network printer
<malik__> u have to run all these commands from konsole
<utab> llutz, I dont remember sth else
<llutz> utab: "ping <ipadr-of-kubuntu-box>" works?
<malik__> :) im a newb myself came to linux just few wks ago
<utab> llutz, no
<CaBlGuY> malik__:  ok, I know console..
<llutz> utab: iptables or similar running?
<utab> llutz, on kubuntu you mean
<malik__> okie then run the commands in same order i told u
<llutz> utab: yes
<CaBlGuY> ok, I ran ./configure and it said no such file or directory
<llutz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<llutz> utab: can you plz paste the output of "ifconfig" from kubuntu-box there ^^ in paste
<utab> llutz, can you tell me what to check for iptables
<malik__> even better still here isd the link which will explain it to u jhow to do it exactly.............http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-applications/3680-tr-gz-file-help.html
<CaBlGuY> K, reading..
<malik__> CaBlGuY: check the above mentioned url it will tell u how to install tar.gz files
<malik__> okie
<malik__> sorry im a slow typer
<malik__> but only post number one n two apply to u
<malik__> of that page
<CaBlGuY> malik__:  I'm reading and doing exactly like there sayin but it's still saying No such file or directory..
<BluesKaj> !archive manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik__> where did u save that file?
<BluesKaj> !archive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !compress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compress - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<utab> llutz, thanks it is ok now, I do not know the reason but strange,
<malik__> u have to navigate to the directory in konsole mode where u saved that file n then execute that command
<llutz> utab: xmas miracle ;)
<LjL> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<utab> llutz, I am using feisty, so maybe that makes some problems
<CaBlGuY> malik__:  yea, I knew that and I'm in the Dir..
<malik__> u better put that files on ur desktop
<utab> llutz, I have restarted and magic
<llutz> utab: that might be a reason.
<CaBlGuY> thanks LjL but, I already got the archive opened..
<utab> llutz, I am still curious what was the problem but anyway
<utab> llutz, merry xmas
<malik__> HMMMM ............ im dumbfounded now..........i guess u might have to run those commands without unzipping it...........or may be after unzipping it.........try both methods
<CaBlGuY> K, brb  again..
<llutz> utab: Thank you, the same to you!
<malik__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<utab> top
<rene> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<CaBlGuY> malik__:  ok, new point..     this is the actual file that came in the archive...  z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh
<malik__> oki..............but the archive was in tar.gz format?
<CaBlGuY> malik__:  yes'm
<malik__> oki thats bit over my head now........try to msg Admiral_Chicago or a Jucato
<CaBlGuY> OK, I gotta run but I'll bbl..   thanks anyway.. o/
<Admiral_Chicago> no don't msg that guy, he does'n't know anything
<Admiral_Chicago> malik__: who is this?
<CaBlGuY> Oh wait!  :p
<malik__> LOLz
<CaBlGuY> Howdy Admiral_Chicago Tryin to install drivers for a Lexmark..
<Admiral_Chicago> oh printing...
<CaBlGuY> word..
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm i can try, printing is always tough
<malik__> he is trying to install a driver from tar.gz file n we cant figure out how to do it
<CaBlGuY> Admiral_Chicago:  I got it unpacked already..
<Admiral_Chicago> okay what kind of files do you have
<CaBlGuY> z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh<----  that's the main file
<Admiral_Chicago> yea tha is a run file...
<CaBlGuY> ok...
<CaBlGuY> and what do I do with it
<Admiral_Chicago> um i think you can you /,configure z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh
<CaBlGuY> just like that?
<Admiral_Chicago> cd into the directory,
<CaBlGuY> right..
* kilrae just set up a printer over samba, it was easy, so hot
<towync> thx malkik_ sorry i was away earlier
<CaBlGuY> but I mean, the command syntax.. it's correct..
* towync happy for kilrae
<Admiral_Chicago> it should be
<CaBlGuY> K gimma a sec
<towync> thx malik_ sorry i was away earlier
<kilrae> i remember trying to set up that printer a few years ago
<kilrae> took me hours
<towync> =)
<towync> i remember setting up wireless 2 weeks ago
<towync> took me weeks =)
<towync> lol hehe
<Admiral_Chicago> http://www.linuxprinting.org/
<Admiral_Chicago> that is a good page to look at as well
<CaBlGuY> Ummmm  still says no such file.. bla bla bla..   and this is corect--->   /,configure z600cups-1.0-1.gz.sh    yes?
<malik__> LOLz hehehe
<CaBlGuY> yea, done tried that
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<towync> =)
<kilrae> ./ not /,
<CaBlGuY> k.  hang on again..
<kilrae> dot slash
<faeryNatsuki> hello, any k3b user here? i need to configure my k3b, i don't want it eject cd after burning and before verify, i need to keep tray inside
<Admiral_Chicago> yea that may be it...
<Admiral_Chicago> been up a wihle
<CaBlGuY> nope
<towync> malik_ actually i got stuck and was able to only see part of ur reply, what do i do after system settings?
<malik__> towync:goto system settings n then into session manager n then select on start up new session n then start the new session n then put All the windows where u want n then select it back to restore session in session manager n restart the session again n hopefully it shud do the trick
<towync> thx alot malik_ =)
* kilrae banishes spam to the fiery depths
<CaBlGuY> so, whats next?
<sinpath> need help installing java plug in for firefox oh eazy kunbunta
<towync> o where's session manager
* CaBlGuY waits....
<sinpath> on*
<faeryNatsuki> hello, any k3b user here? i need to configure my k3b, i don't want it eject cd after burning and before verify, i need to keep tray inside
<CaBlGuY> !tell sinpath java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell sinpath java - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> CaBlGuY: what kinda printer
<Admiral_Chicago> !repeat | faeryNatsuki
<ubotu> faeryNatsuki: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CaBlGuY> Admiral_Chicago:  it's Lexmark Z611
<malik__> go to system settings and then click on the Advanced tab and it'sthere
<towync> malik_ could u tell me where session manager is =)
<Admiral_Chicago> !tell sinpath about java
<towync> o cool thanks =)
<sinpath> ty
<kilrae> !tell kilrae about java
<CaBlGuY> it's not actually java..  its jr somethin..
<marcel__> excuse me, is someone from Poland ?
<faeryNatsuki> ok Admiral_Chicago, but all the time is always the same, and i think my questions are not as weird to not have any solution known by people here
<kilrae> hehe
* kilrae curses java
<Admiral_Chicago> faeryNatsuki: what do yoe mean "before vertify"
<Admiral_Chicago> CaBlGuY: did you get the file from http://www.downloaddelivery.com/srfilecache/CJLZ600LE-CUPS-1.0-1.TAR.gz.
<faeryNatsuki> the k3b burns the media, then ejects the cd, close the tray again, and try to verify the disk, and it fails
<CaBlGuY> Y ya curesin Java kilrae?
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm, I have never heard of that happen
<CaBlGuY> Admiral_Chicago:  nope, that one didn't work..  I got it straight fomr the Lexmark sight..
<Admiral_Chicago> it's definetly a bug
<tenco> hi
<Admiral_Chicago> maybe check LP
<faeryNatsuki> because system (gnome or kde) makes the drive busy, and k3b "cannot" find what i burnt
<malik__> faeryNatsuk: go to the settings menu, in K3b, and then Configure,and then Writing, and then Advanced and select your option
<tenco> how can i configure which folder is used as my desktop-folder?
<Admiral_Chicago> CaBlGuY: well i'm really tired, i'll have to bbl
<faeryNatsuki> malik__: let me see
<CaBlGuY> LOL   ok Admiral_Chicago thanks anyway..
<CaBlGuY> im out..  bbl
<CaBlGuY> o/
<towync> malik_ on session manager i only have these sections: general, on login, default shutdown option, on login section i have 1. restore previous session 2. restore manually save session, and 3 start with an empty session, is one of these choices it?
<b_> 3d desktop?
<faeryNatsuki> malik__: is set to don't eject, but k3b does what he wants and does not obey that setting :(
<malik__> bummer
<wes_> anybody pretty handy with openoffice calc? i am trying to figure out how to do a simple formula.
<wes_> the main thing i am not sure of is how to count a row number as a variable in the equation...and write a formula only for the column
<faeryNatsuki> malik__: and off course thats a bad idea if you burn in a laptop
<malik__> towync: yes
<faeryNatsuki> because laptop burner cannot close itself
<towync> malik_ which one should i pick?
<towync> malik_ o is it the restore preivous session
<marcel__pl> can anyone help me with K3b ? i have an error saying : Buffor timed out ...
<malik__> towync: choose third and log out, and then log in and place your Windows where you want and choose first option and then log out and log in again. Hopefully that should do the trick
<towync> o cool works, thx malik_
<tenco> how can i configure which folder is used as my desktop-folder?
<gianlux233> ciao ho un problema con la sorce list nn esite emule
<towync> malik_ cool thx, i actually didn't get that far, all of a sudden everything started in middle =) not sure why but i'm not touching anything anymore hehehe, i think somewhere in the process something wonderful happened lol
<malik__> LOLz
<towync> hehe
<malik__> cool man
<towync> yup, thx =)
<malik__> i'm a new bee myself mate
<towync> cool =) learn as we go hehe
<towync> i just started 2 weeks ago
<malik__> came to Linux a few weeks ago myself
<towync> when my windows crashed and my friend's cd's were all sp2
<towync> nice =)
<towync> is anyone else's application window starting up with a black background first only then to fill up with content like a second later? if so, how do i fix it =)
<malik__> i'm sick and tired of windows too
<Dr_willis> Linux Comercial : "Hay at least its not windows!"
<Dr_willis> :)
<towync> lol i'm actually not sick and tired, just wanted to play with new stuff =)
<towync> i like their new slogan: clarity. i think that was it lol
<malik__> fair enough mate. I gotta go
<towync> cool, see you around =) thx
<sinpath> hahaha funny dr willis
<malik__> nightie night all....
<towync> it's morning here
<towync> are u in asia?
<towync> or europe
<towync> wait no, prolly asia hehe
<malik__> europe
<towync> o yeah i guess that makes sense
<towync> it' 9 here
<sinpath> us here
<towync> 9am here so then east coast is 12 am, then cross atlantic ur prolly at 6pm?
<sinpath> 12:10 pm
<towync> i meant 12pm
<RoKFiT> if I change my PCI Latency timer, do I need to reinstall the OS?
<sinpath> lol
<noxwayxhome> what is remote login about at the login screen
<sinpath> out of my leage there
<malik__> yup
<towync> =)
<RoKFiT> can anyone answer?
<malik__> nice work mate
<malik__> ok byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<towync> i'm now gonna try go make my kubuntu desktop look like mac
<towync> byez =)
* Dr_willis pukes
<sinpath> rokfit i have no clue but keep asking
* towync for what lol
<RoKFiT> why keep asking?
<towync> cuz more people come on and might see
<Dr_willis> noxwayxhome,  thats the xdmp stuff. if you had 2 pc's  you could have the desktop 'running' on one, and showing on the local one.
<towync> !test | what's this symbol
<ubotu> what's this symbol: Failed.
<menteck> Thanx
<sinpath> well if some one see's it that knows they might answer
<towync> !towync | /me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about towync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> !ubotu | /me
<ubotu> /me: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> Id just change the latency timer and see if it worked.. :)
<Dr_willis> i cant see why a 'reinstall of the os' would be needed
<towync> !ubotu | me
<ubotu> me: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<towync> what are the commands that usually go after |
<rene> i got a soundcard prob
<Dr_willis> !ubotu | towync
<ubotu> towync: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<towync> o
<towync> thx | Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> its just to attract a users nick/attention
<towync> with ubotu right
<sinpath> humm so you put the I & what ever to get info?
<towync> a | b means attract b with a's answer?
<rene> got a usb soundcard that is properly recognized. but i cannot direct the sound output to it, built-in speakers are lamentabley used instead.
<towync> !sinpath | towync
<Dr_willis> it just sticks b's nick at the front of the statement
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sinpath - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> i see
<towync> i meant
<towync> i see | Dr_willis
<rene> is there someone who knows about that problem?
<towync> hurmmm, didn't work  =(
<Dr_willis> rene,  id have to say check the wiki/forums.. proberly not a simple answer.
<Dr_willis> towync,  you are failing to understand the basics...
<Dr_willis> !botcommands
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botcommands - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> o i c
<LjL> !bot
<towync> thx =)
<sinpath> !towync | sinpath
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about towync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* towync hi =)
<sinpath> ahaha nice
<Dr_willis> is NO one noticing the------->  Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots    part eh?
<Dr_willis> :)
<towync> lol hehe
<b_> kubuntu 3d????  descktop?????????????
<Dr_willis> b_,  care to ask an actuall question?
<towync> u need beryl
<sinpath> @.@ i read so much kabunta sites they start to make sence & then get me confused again
<towync> !tell b_ beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell b_ beryl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> !tell b_ | beryl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell b_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slop> help - when my console beeps, my mp3 player stops playing and says "Failed To Open Sound Device"
<slop> how do i fix this?
<towync> grre, looks like i need to do more reading on that page
<zorglu_> !sound | slop
<ubotu> slop: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Dr_willis> slop,  you mean 'Konsole" or the consoles - you get to with alt-ctrl-F1 through F6?
<slop> Dr_willis: i mean konsole
<zorglu_> look like a oss conflict
<slop> Dr_willis: i use mp3blaster, and when its playing, if konsole beeps, mp3blaster stops playing and gives me that error
<zorglu_> aka 2 apps trying to use the sound and the driver saying 'only one is allowed'
<slop> zorglu_: what can i do about it?
<slop> <---- semi-new
<zorglu_> slop: read the link i gave you :)
<sinpath> hummm how long dose it usaly take to install mozilla/firefox java plug in on kunbunta?
<slop> oh right :D
<slop> sorry, missed that
<towync> i already apt installed kwin-baghira, anyone know how i can start it?
<sinpath> how long dose it usaly take to install mozilla/firefox java plug in on kunbunta??? i been waiting for ...10 minutes
<sinpath> its still preparing
<b_> thre dimensional desktop swicher for kubuntu?????????????
<towync> b_ Use Beryl
<zorglu_> b_: ask your question if you have one, and avoid the multiple ponctuation if possible
<lakhia> sinpath:  what is your cpu load?
<b_> k
<towync> zorglu_ i already apt installed kwin-baghira, anyone know how i can start it?
<towync> oops
<towync> well i meant to ask everyone too hehe =
<towync> =)*
<sinpath> my cpu upload?
<towync> !baghira
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baghira - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<towync> !kwin-baghira
<ubotu> kwin-baghira: KDE theme for Apple junkies :). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7+cvs20060507-2 (edgy), package size 731 kB, installed size 2116 kB
<lakhia> sinpath: if you type Ctlr + Esc, you'll get a process dialog
<sinpath> lakhia i have no clue
<slop> zorglu_: so do you think i should install dmix?
<LjL> towync: you don't "start" it... just go to the Appearance settings, and select Baghira as your style and window decorations
<zorglu_> slop: not sure, if i were you i would use alsa
<towync> LjL cool thx
<towync> LjL trying it out
<zorglu_> slop: i dunno much about sound, i just know the page :)
<slop> zorglu_: you mean change the hardware to alsa in kcontrol?
<sinpath> lakhia were would i find the cpu upload info?
<zorglu_> slop: yep change to alsa (this is not hardware btw, it is more the sound driver)
<slop> zorglu_: i meant its inthe hardware tab :D
<zorglu_> sinpath: type "uptime" in a console and look after 'load average'
<zorglu_> slop: :)
<LjL> towync: you can also start "bab" (not sure if it gets added to the menu) to get a quick-configure applet in the tray - though that's not really necessary
<b_> best linux ?
<sinpath> nothing shows
<towync> LjL thx worked =)
<zorglu_> b_: ? is it because you are unable to speak english ?
<lakhia> sinpath: you don't see something like: up 2 days,  1:01,  1 user,  load average: 0.14, 0.05, 0.01
<zorglu_> b_: i mean there are other channel with other languages if you want to ?
<b_> k
<sinpath> yes something like that
<LjL> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro.
<lakhia> sinpath: what are the last 3 numbes?
<sinpath>  12:27:16 up  1:24,  1 user,  load average: 1.43, 0.74, 0.43
<ufuntu> (!gr)
<ufuntu> !gr
<ubotu> #ubuntu-gr  #kubuntu-gr     /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<zorglu_>  1.43 <- sinpath this is a high load :)
<sinpath> o.43
<sinpath> so it will take a while
<towync> LjL do u happen to know how i can make it so that double clicking the top of the window makes it so that the window becomes a bar?
<towync> LjL instead of maximizing
<LjL> towync: absolutely...
<LjL> towync: don't remember how, but you can. one second
<towync> LjL cool thx =)
<xenol> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sinpath> so how long will this take if its 1.43?
<LjL> towync: System Settings / Window Behavior / Titlebar Actions
<lakhia> sinpath: I haven't tried installing the java plugin ... but it should take 10 minutes to prepare a package
<zorglu_> sinpath: the 1.43 is your current load, you cant estimate the total time from that, but if you waited 10min already it seems like 'way too much'
<towync> LjL thx so much =)
<lakhia> sinpath: i mean, shouldn't take 10 minutes
<zorglu_> sinpath: what is you cpu/ram/disk ? do you have a very slow box ?
<sinpath> so what should i do ?
<ufuntu> hello!! does anybody know how can I add foreign language characters to wine?
<sinpath> its still preparing
<bernd> hi
<zorglu_> sinpath: what is you cpu/ram/disk ? do you have a very slow box ?
<sinpath> 256 ram cpu pen 3 disk 30g
<bernd> what is wrong with this fstab entry?
<bernd> UUID=68DC6AF8DC6ABFC4 /media/Windows-C ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,uid=0,gid=46,auto,rw,nouser 0 1
<b_> #kubuntu-ro
<zorglu_> sinpath: ok i think you got a ram+cpu problem
<sinpath> gah whats the bad news?
<zorglu_> sinpath: i mean the operation is rather slow on a 'normal' computer so a significantly slower one may take a lot more
<zorglu_> sinpath: you just have to wait longer - as long as the disk or cpu are working, it is ok
<lakhia> sinpath: is your harddrive being overworked?
<sinpath> ah i see so i'll just have to wait it out?
<sinpath> no
<zorglu_> yes
<sinpath> ty for telling me strate up lol
<zorglu_> :)
<sinpath> so how long would be to long?
<b_> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/310289/xgl_linux_desktop/
<BluesKaj> can anyone recommend an unrar/unzip utility that actually works , karchiver fails with rar'd files ..?
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<b_> help
<b_> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/310289/xgl_linux_desktop/
<Dr_willis> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<zorglu_> sinpath: very hard to estimate... say in one hour...
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  ive used winrar.exe with wine - in the past also.
<BluesKaj> wine isn't working
<sinpath> ok if in one hour its still "stuck" what should i do ?
<zorglu_> sinpath: ask again
<zorglu_> sinpath: i would say that with your box, aka a slow one by current standard, you should try xunbuntu
<sinpath> if it should be still preparing in an hour what should i do about it
<zorglu_> sinpath: it run better on slow box
<loulou_> salut
<b_> ty
<b_> salut
<zorglu_> !xubuntu
<b_> #romania
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<loulou_> quelqun peut m'expliker coent instaler amsn ?
<zorglu_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zorglu_> loulou_: le premier a plein de mon dessus
<zorglu_> mon=monde
<b_> #bucuresti
<zorglu_> b_: /join #ubuntu-ro
<zorglu_> b_: put a /join #balbalbal
<zorglu_> b_: /join #buburesti for example
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, I guess karchiver doesn't extract rar'd video files without a codec plugin ...right ?
<loulou_> c koi la comman,de pour installer amsn ?
<zorglu_> !fr | loulou_
<ubotu> loulou_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zorglu_> loulou_: this is a english speaking channel
<BluesKaj> leauleau = waterwater
<kaflan> what i shoud to do if i whant to switch betwen to languages, and wanna to use ma favorite alt+shift?
<loulou_> what is the commande for install amsn ?
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  codec? You need the rar/unrar binaries installed.. its just a front end to the command line tools.
<Dr_willis> !find amsn
<ubotu> Found: amsn
<zorglu_> loulou_: "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<zorglu_> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<zorglu_> looks like a !info output :)
<Dr_willis> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: An MSN messenger written in tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.95-2.1 (edgy), package size 2261 kB, installed size 7752 kB
<ufuntu> tcl???
<ufuntu> looooooooooooooooooooooooool
<Dr_willis> tcl owns jouuu!
<loulou_> and command for steam ?
<Dr_willis> Steam?
<loulou_> counter strike
<Dr_willis> Why do you think thee would be commands to install windows programs? :)
<zorglu_> loulou_: why dont you ask on #ubuntu-fr, they are helpfull and use french ?
<Dr_willis> look up 'wine' or 'cedega' and good luck. :)
<zorglu_> #ubuntu-fr is nice people, dont be afraid :)
<julle> i have a gfx problem. all of a sudden, all games started to lagg, but glxgears is not lagging. does anyone know what might have done this?
<max_> can someone recommend a CD ripper
<Dr_willis> dozens of them, out there max_
<Dr_willis> I tend to use GRIP
<max_> i downloaded that
<max_> and when i clicked scan disk nothin happened
<zorglu_> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<zorglu_> this is another alternative
<Dr_willis> learn how to use it.... or use some other program then.
<max_> k3b only burns
<Dr_willis> k3b is a burner front end.. correct..
<eia768> anyone here had problems to upgrade from dapper?
<Dr_willis> !cdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> max_: sorry i misread
<max_> no prob
<eia768> Dr_willis  , corrent
<eia768> Dr_willis  correct*
<Dr_willis> grip, amarok, juke, proberly most of the big  media players can do it. I just use GRIP.
<max_> amarok can do it?
<kraut> moin
<zorglu_> max_:
<zorglu_> max_: amarok can do a lot :)
<max_> where can you rip at?
<eia768> amarok is the best music player ever
<eia768> anyone here had problems to upgrade from dapper?
<zorglu_> max_: i dont use this feature, maybe people on #amarok can help you on that
<lakhia> eia768: when I upgraded, I got prompted if I wanted to install on a modified file. I had not modified this file. This is the most minor problem I encountered.
<xenol> plz who can help me set up printer?
<eia768> lakhia , u mean a conf file on /etc?
<lakhia> eia768: unfortunately, I don't remember the file name or path
<eia768> ok, thx anyway
<lakhia> eia768: did you have problems?
<lakhia> eia768: I should also mention that I didn't do anything on dapper. I simply installed and upgraded immediately
<eia768> not yet... i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , and i am waiting it finish downloading the packages
<xenol> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<eia768> !parallel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace> Hi all
<eia768> !music
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about music - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ace> is it possible to set up a level 1 raid from an already running system?
<xenol> if i restart kubuntu and turn my printer on will it be recognized?
<ace> when i installed i installed ubuntu to hda2 and left hdc2 blank with nothing on it
<eia768> xenol , u dont neet to restart
<ace> they are both formatted as ext3
<ace> so what do i do?
<ace> can raid now be set up?
<xenol> eia768  but idont see it in printers in system setting wait i try to print smth
<eia768> there is a conf link somewhere
<eia768> xenol, look at kde configurations --> printer
<ubuntu> salut qq pouarit me donne un lien en francais svp merci
<christiane> ace: yes, that's possible.
<ricanelite> Can anyone help me get a HP Digital Camera M525 working on Ubuntu Edgy? When I connect my camera it comes up but when i try to upload the photos it says failed /camera?
<ace> christiane: how do i do it?
<xenol> eia768 when i want to print i get erro
<xenol> error
<eia768> xenol, my kde is in portuguese so i cant remenber the exact link in english, but u can conf u printer on kde
<eia768> xenol, have u had a look on configuration before printing?
<xenol> eia768 i know where to set but i get smth like "could not retrieve printer list. connection to cups server failed."
<CoderX> join #xubuntu
<eia768> is cups running? look at services on kde configurations
<xenol> cupsd only
<A-L-A-R-M> i tried to install some codecs to play avi files that use the xvid codec, by following the instructions of: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278&highlight=wmv+codecs   , did create the /usr/lib/win32 directory, added the codecs from mplayer(hq) in there, also changed the settings of different media players to look for the codecs at this directory. but when i try to open the 
<xenol> eia768 i only want ot know which local port to select should i choose the one with printer that shws me serial of printer?
<eia768> so cups is working, u need to select u printer now
<ace> christiane: so how do i do it?
<eia768> xenol, open u browser http://localhost:631/
<xenol> eia768 i am confused i have HP PSC 1610 it is normaly know as 1600 series but in selection menu i see PSC 1600 and also PSC 1600 hpijs which one to choose,
<eia768> try one, if it does not work, try the other :-)
<christiane> ace: Mmh, there was a good wiki entry somewhere but I can't find it now.
<snowrichard> hpijs worked with my psc 1310 ok
<xenol> :P do i need to be loged as root if i want to add printer?
<eia768> i think so
<xenol> eia768 plz answer in pm
<eia768> i did it
<xenol> didnt get :O
<eia768> try the second option
<xenol> ok
<ubuntu> i speack not englich
<LjL> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<xenol> eia768 bah paper got stuck in while printing test page :/
<eia768> lol
<eia768> xenol, at least it is working :-)
<ubuntu> thank you
<eia768> ok, ubuntu you speak what?
<BluesKaj> what's the right "unrar" command to extract files to folder using shell commands ?
<ubuntu> french
<eia768> unrar x file.rar
<eia768> sorry, i thought was portuguese :-(
<llutz> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu> thanks
<eia768> xenol, is it working?
<xenol> eia768 accidentaly pluged off wrong cable :D
<xenol> so my PC shut off xD
<BluesKaj> eia768, what about a list of rar'd files that belong in a sequence like compressed video files ?
<eia768> lol
<A-L-A-R-M> under which directory can i find the file which includes the url with the repos ?
<eia768> BluesKaj , supose u have the files: video.rar video.001 video.002
<eia768> do:
<eia768> BluesKaj  , unrar x video.rar
<eia768> A-L-A-R-M  , /etc/apt/source.list i guess
<A-L-A-R-M> found it thanks
<snowrichard> later
<xenol> eia768 i think i chose wrong type cause it get stuck in the middle of printing
<eia768> try the other one now
<xenol> eia768 on the other one i get unable to load driver WTF?
<eia768> hummm... wait just a minute
<xenol> eia768 got it :)
<eia768> xenol, how?
<xenol> i needed to choose first option
<xenol> not the second one
<xenol> weird
<xenol> :/
<eia768> hehehe, ok. that is kubuntu... works when u dont wait it will
<eia768> supose * it will
<xenol> eia768 wat is qouta and other options? can i leave em?
<eia768> i dont know..maybe u can read cups manual
<xenol> it says something like  that qouta limits r defined on a per-user base and is apllied to all users
<xenol> i think i dont have to set there smth if i am single user?
<eia768> yes
<eia768> dont worry...be happy
<xenol> eia768 thx
<eia768> xenol, not a problem
<eia768> omg this upgrade will take forever
<xenol> wat upgrade?
<anderson> hi people, my name is Anderson and I am new in the list
<ricanelite> anyone here uses Opera?
<anderson> i'm using the kubuntu 6.10
<eia768> ricanelite  , i use it sometimes
<eia768> xenol, from dapper to the newest release
<eia768> hi anderson, diz cara
<ricanelite> is it hard to install, I'm running Edgy
<eia768> ricanelite , maybe---> sudo apt-get install opera
<anderson> eia768: are you Brazilian?
<eia768> yes
<CaBlGuY> anyone open for helpin me with my printer.. :)
<eia768> me me me
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<anderson> can we talk in portuguese or english?
<xenol> wat is the best firewall for kubuntu?
<CaBlGuY> xenol: don't need one unless your root account is open all the time
<eia768> here they only speak in english, on my case... something that looks like english..LOL
<eia768> xenol, u need one
<A-L-A-R-M> A-L-A-R-M: for kubuntu 6.10 multiverse repo, do i have to add:deb http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse ?  there is a line with main restricted universe multiverse , but i dont know if its the same
<anderson> ok
<CaBlGuY> eia768:  u really wanna help..  and better yet, do ya know wht yur doin.. :p
<CaBlGuY> eia768:  why u sayin u need one??  :/
<anderson> so i'm getting some problems for watch a video of the type .ogg
<eia768> CaBlGuY , ask xenol
<llutz> xenol: make sure that no unwanted services are running, then you don't need those stuff
<eia768> CaBlGuY , his printer is working now, right xenol?
<llutz> xenol: otherwise: man iptables
<anderson> the problem is:
<CaBlGuY> as long as your root account is "safe" and you have a good pass on your account, you should be fine..
<eia768> xenol, are u berind a router?
<anderson> X Error: BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation) 11
<xenol> eia768 it  is working and i am behind router
<anderson> Major opcode:  140
<xenol> i am part of LAN
<anderson> Minor opcode:  19
<angusprune> Hi, on Edgy I can't seem to share folders across the network - the dialogue is greyed out - can anyone help me please?
<xenol> so i guess i dont need FW
<anderson> Resource id:  0x0
<eia768> xerror? anderson when ddid it happen
<eia768> did*
<CaBlGuY> mine is "connected"..  but if I send a print job, it says job-stopped
<anderson> i don't have any idea about this
<eia768> xenol, are u berind a router or bridge?
<xenol> router
<CaBlGuY> berind,.  :p
<eia768> xenol, so u are ok... CaBlGuY  stop that sh*t i am not english native
<eia768> lol
<anderson> i just run the following command "kaffeine aKademy06-Accessibility_of_KDE4_Applications_-_Gunnar_Schmidt.ogg"
<eia768> behind*
<CaBlGuY> eia768:  yea.  so..   whats yur point.  :p
<CaBlGuY> hmmmmm
<eia768> anderson , only with kaffeine?
<CaBlGuY> anderson:  what r u tryin to do?
<eia768> CaBlGuY, have a look on cups server logs
<CaBlGuY> eia768:  did that, next..
<eia768> lol
<eia768> CaBlGuY, no idea
<anderson> no, all the programs
<eia768> sorry
<angusprune> hi, can anyone help me share folders when I'm getting the following screen appear greyed out?  http://angusprune.googlepages.com/SharingError.png
<CaBlGuY> anderson:  what r u rtyin to do?  Play a video file??
<eia768> anderson, answer CaBlGuY  before he gets crazy
<CaBlGuY> angusprune:  you need root privaliges..
<RoKFiT> do i want APIC mode or PIC mode?
<xenol> eia768 plz other thing look at that picture and see the bar between dekstops and clock u see it?
<anderson> ok
<CaBlGuY> RoKFiT:  I give up, which one..  :p
<angusprune> Cableguy:  How do I do that?  Its not asking for my sudo password or anything.
<eia768> xenol, what picture?
<anderson> CaBlGuY: what is rtyin?
<xenol>  http://angusprune.googlepages.com/SharingError.png
<CaBlGuY> angusprune:  if your comfortable with the Term, run the app using sudo..
<RoKFiT> no, i mean which is better?
<CaBlGuY> LOL
<xenol> eia768 brb need to restart x
<RoKFiT> which does linux like better
<CaBlGuY> I was kiddin bye the way, have no clue what eather on eis..
<CaBlGuY> anderson:  what EXACTLY are you trying to do?
<xenol> eia768 saw it?
<anderson> i just would like to watch a video with the format .ogg
<eia768> anderson, please answer
<CaBlGuY> OK..
<CaBlGuY> now that we got THAT outa the way..
<anderson> i clicked in the file and video doesn''t appear
<angusprune> CaBlGuY: When I run sudo konqueror, and navigate to the same place, clicking 'configure file sharing' does nothing at all
<CaBlGuY> first off..  do you have restricted dev's turned on?
<eia768> xenol, what is the point?
<anderson> i hear just the voice
<anderson> of the person
<CaBlGuY> angusprune:  sounds like you made need a re-install or there's a bug in the program or somethin..
<xenol> he has them sorted that pne is under second i have them in a row how can i change it?
<CaBlGuY> ok anderson have you got win32 codecs installed?
<angusprune> CaBlGuY: This si on a fresh install, all I've done is update everything, then installed the restricted codecs
<eia768> xenol, look at "view menu"
<anderson> no
<CaBlGuY> ok anderson install them..
<anderson> i installed the theora
<eia768> ogg is not restrict is it?
<CaBlGuY> !tell anderson about WMF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WMF - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaBlGuY> !WMF
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WMF - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xenol> eia768 where is that plz?
<CaBlGuY> DAMMIT
<CaBlGuY> :/
<CaBlGuY> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CaBlGuY> THERE
<anderson> it doen't run
<eia768> on top, konqueror
<Danker> Hi
<eia768> on the menu
<Danker> Could someone remind me what is the command for installing kernel modules?
<CaBlGuY> anderson:  read the restricted formats wiki..
<anderson> because i don't install the w32codec
<anderson> ok
<xenol> eia768 in which submenu?
<CaBlGuY> angusprune:  ummmmm  I'm kinda lost on yours..  need to talk to someone more experienced..
<anderson> i didn't install the w32codec
<CaBlGuY> anderson:  READ
<anderson> ok
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<eia768> xenol, i think i miss undertood something, can u ask it again ? and point me the problem, please?
<CaBlGuY> yea, that'll work to..
<CaBlGuY> :p
<angusprune> CablGuy:Is there anyone around who I should try asking?  Or do I just ask the channel at large
<transgress_> anyone know if there is a desktop-bar(gnome) alternative for kde?
<transgress_> err deskbar
<BluesKaj> angusprune, just ask ...period
<xenol> eia768 u saw the bar between  the clock and dekstop at that pic? the bar where loaded apps r
<CaBlGuY> angusprune:  just put it out in the channel OR you can ask in #Ubuntu as well.. somone may answer in there also.
<eia768> ok
<eia768> next
<CaBlGuY> angusprune:  be SPECIFIC though..
<CaBlGuY> please..
<CaBlGuY> ;)
<xenol> eia768 he had them sorted one under second u understand?
<eia768> xenol, i saw it
<BluesKaj> transgress_, do you mean panel ?
<anderson> sorry, i just corrected the previous frase
<CaBlGuY> now, anyone up for helpin me with my printer..  :)
<xenol> eia768 i have them in a row how can i change it look?
<xenol> so i have same as on that pic :p
<eia768> yes, i dont use that kde version, but i think a right click can help u
<jorge_> hola buenas tardes
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<ricanelite> does anyone here use MOL?
<eia768> xenol, right click on painel, the lower bar i mean
<eia768> buenas
<jorge_> i sorry
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj:  U know anything about printers..  and settin em up?
<xenol> eia768 next?
<eia768> xenol, just right click and have fun with the options
<CaBlGuY> what the heck are we right clickin here..  like 20 times??
<xenol> ok eia768 ty helped a lot :)
<angusprune> Hi, On a fresh install of 6.10 (just applied updates and installed restricted codecs) I am trying to share a folder over the network.  When I click on 'Configure File Sharing' in folder properties the following dialogue appears http://angusprune.googlepages.com/SharingError.png  If I try running 'Sudo Konqueror' clicking 'Configure File Sharing' it does nothing.  Can anyone help me?
<angusprune> CaBlGuY:Anything I should be adding to that?
<eia768> xenol, are u sure?
<CaBlGuY> angusprune:  sounds good..  now sit back and wait.. :p
<CaBlGuY> b sure u post it in the main chan too
<angusprune> CablGuY: main chan?
<CaBlGuY> yea..  #Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, direct connected printer or network printer
<BluesKaj> ?
<xenol> eia768 yea i go to bed soon and will have quick look at it
<angusprune> CablGuY:kk, thanks for yoru help
<CaBlGuY> direct
<CaBlGuY> np angusprune hope ya find your answer..  ;)
<eia768> xenol, bed? where are u from?
<eia768> japan?
<anderson> CaBlGuY: Where can i find the restricted formats wiki?
<CaBlGuY> !tell anderson about RestrictedFormats
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, is it listed in sys/settings /printers ?
<xenol> eia768 GMT+1 need to eat have a shower etc and mayb watch some TV :p
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj:  yes sir/...
<eia768> xenol, here is 16:10
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, right click on the printer amd choose configure
<CaBlGuY> ok..  next...
<CaBlGuY> btw BluesKaj it's a Lexmark..  :p
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj:  hang on..  does this mean anything....   Ready: /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip failed
<BluesKaj> well that's a very popular brand , youshould have no trouble finding the drivers in the list
<xenol> eia768 Bye
<eia768> xenol, bye
<slow-motion> hallo
<CaBlGuY> Howdy
<angusprune> Hi, On a fresh install of kubuntu 6.10 (just applied updates and installed restricted codecs) I am trying to share a folder over the network.  When I click on 'Configure File Sharing' in folder properties the following dialogue appears http://angusprune.googlepages.com/SharingError.png  If I try running 'Sudo Konqueror' clicking 'Configure File Sharing' it does nothing.  Can anyone help me?
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj:  there is a bunch of drivers listed but, mine is a Z611 and the only one I'm seeing close is a Z11
<BluesKaj> do you see a Z600 series generic ?
<angasule> I have a bunch of subtitles (so, text files) in ISO-8859-1 encoding which I need to change to UTF-8, how can I do that?
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj:  nope..
<BluesKaj> Z600 series then ?
<CaBlGuY> no, no Z600 series at all..   just plain Z-- (watever)
<CaBlGuY> BluesKaj:  I do have the driver, I downloaded it form the Lexmark site but, I can't get it installed..
<BluesKaj> CaBlGuY, here's a howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159704
<CaBlGuY> K, reading..
<crimson> when using the synaptic package manager to uninstall applications I don't want, I often get told that I must also remove another package called kubuntu desktop. When I have done this in the past, it has coincided with me needing to re-install the OS a day or two later. Are the two things related? and if so, how can i uninstall programs without having it revert my preferences or switching my desktop around?
<BluesKaj> don't remove kubuntu desktop , crimson
<crimson> it doesn't appear to be optional when i am uninstalling the native applications
<BluesKaj> if you dont want apps use the, sudo apt-get remove "file"
<crimson> if i did all the uninstalls, and then after that re-installed the individual kubuntu desktop package, would it not reek havoc?
<crimson> cool
<BluesKaj> it would prolly be back if it's part of the kde desktop pkg
<crimson> if i just do the app name, will that command uninstall any related files, such as plugins?
<BluesKaj> the best thing to do is just edit the app out of the kmenu
<crimson> but that doesn't get it off my system
<BluesKaj> no , but you do less damage that way
<BluesKaj> unless yer starving for diskspace, of course
<crimson> i'm not yet, but when the time comes I want to be prepared, plus I don't need multiple media players, irc clients, or browsers
<crimson> and I am a bit of an organization hound
<BluesKaj> usually associated plugins will be removed , but sometimes they have to be individually uninstalled
<crimson> okay, i just tried the terminal command, and it is still requiring me to remove the kubuntu-desktop file in order to uninstall konversation
<BluesKaj> well, don't do that
<BluesKaj> konversation is actually very good
<crimson> i prefer other clients
<kilrae_> is it just me or are the window scaling cursors annoying
<kilrae_> with the flat line and an arrow
<foob> is the kubuntu dvd supposed to download slow on bittorrent? it's been going for 20 hours already at 30 kb/s. i have a cable modem. wondering if it's my settings or if this is normal
<towync> hi, does anyone know how i can re enable resizing windows?
<towync> i can't resize my windows anymore
<towync> i remember changing something about border somewhere
<towync> but that shouldn't have mattered right =( *sniff sniff* lol
<towync> sucks =)
<kilrae_> try settings, appearance, window decorations
<kilrae_> that's where the border setting would be
<BluesKaj> foob, that's pretty slow...maybe a site closer to your location would work better
<kilrae_> unless you've got beryl or compiz installed
<kilrae_> do you have a port forwarded to your computer for incoming connections? are you using ktorrent?
<kilrae_> ktorrent, in my experience, takes a long time to get up to speed
<crimson> azureus is where its at
<kilrae_> i still end up using windows for my bit torrenting (because azureus is intolerably slow on this)
<BluesKaj> azureus sucks on my setup
<crimson> really?
<BluesKaj> yup, ktorrent is much better
<kilrae_> it might be because xgl is sucking all my memory and cpu power
<crimson> i am port forwarded and i can get about 25 times better of a transfer rate on azureus than with other clients
<kilrae_> i'm downloading with azureus on my laptop right now
<BluesKaj> port forwarding didn't make any diff for me
<crimson> i couldn't get ktorrent port forwarded, so i don't know how it reacts
<crimson> but port forwarding brought me from 10-25 kbs to 250+
<killermach> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a gateway laptop, Celeron 1.3Mhz 256MB RAM and I keep getting gdm failures
<killermach> something about screens found but no usable modes
<killermach> I would like to install xubuntu on it, but I"m unable to get into the installation process
<killermach> I tried "ubuntu (graphics safe-mode) this didn't work either
<killermach> anyone have any pointers??
<anderson> CaBlGuY: i'm downloading the files necessary to watch the videos of the type .ogg
<anderson> CaBlGuY: thanks by your help
<anton> Is installing things with Aptitude always this slow, going @ 15 kB/s.
<mauri> ciao
<ArrAKeeN> iop
<ubuntu> hello world..
<fnord5> anybody have problems running WoW on edgy,useing wine?
<sredna> What is the correct way to set the hostname in ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> heh, wine is buggy on my setup
<sredna> Hm, it is set
<ubuntu> if you want to set the hostname on the comand line, I guess you could type ' hostname <new name>
<sredna> Why isn't HOST set in ubuntu environment?
<ubuntu> sredna, are you using a GUI or a command line???
<sredna> ubuntu: I'm trying to run a script, but it fails due to shortcomings in the ubuntu environment, for example $HOST isn't set, but its expected to  be
<oslo> i'd like make a live-cd (dvd ?) wich install my system the way he is actually; xorg.conf, fstab, sources.list, all apps installed and theirs config files & folders.... any ideas ?
<ubuntu> have you checked to ensure you have permission to run the script??
<sredna> DAMNED kde sucks
<sredna> ubuntu: Yes, I have
<ubuntu> hmmm, its hard to know what the problem is..
<sredna> I'm not sure I care, because of konquerors BAD behavior when rightclicking
<RoKFiT> can anyone tell me why amarok locks up with OSS sound enabled?
<ubuntu> what type of error are you getting when you un your script to set the hostname?
<sredna> It only shows a context menu in about 10% of cases, the rest of the time it does something unexpected or unwanted
<sredna> ubuntu: When I run 'echo $HOST' I get nothing.
<ubuntu> wait...
<RoKFiT> I want OSS sound!
<ubuntu> try  'hostname'
<Dark> hi guys, I'm quite new to linux and have one question that is bothering me. when I need to switch to superuser in console, I just type su <enter> and then password for root. But when I need to run some program in su mode (synaptic for example) it wants the password for my ordinary account (not root) and does not accept password for root. can anyone explain why is this happening?
<sredna> KDE SUDKS
<sredna> Grrr
<sredna> Let me do something else than trying to make this work
<fnord5> i like kde
<Adlai> Dark, things like synaptic use sudo
<Adlai> try man sudo and read about it
<sredna> fnord5: So do i, but sometimes it plainly does NOT WORK
<eMaX_> anyone ever ripped a dvd w/ k9copy on kubuntu? I get 100 % system usage (wa%) after a short while and repeated messages like ata2 is slow to respond, please be patient in the system log
<Dark> ok, thanks Adlai
<ubuntu> sredna: just type 'hostname' and it will show you the hostname...
<BluesKaj> eMaX_, yes i have success with k9copy
<ubuntu> if you want to change the hostname, type 'hostname <newName>'
<sredna> ubuntu: I know. But that does not make the variable set, and the script (part of the kim service menu for konqueror) expects it to be. So I either need to edit the script, or make sure my environment sets it
<sredna> ubuntu: And frankly, I believe it's very common to have it set
<ironfroggy_LT> anyone know how to see the ban list of a channel?
<aleksanteri> hey 3 questions :P
<aleksanteri> about xorg
<fdoving> ironfroggy_LT: /mode #channel +b
<aleksanteri> 1. how do i know what's the current version of XOrg?
<fdoving> aleksanteri: current, as in the one you have installed? -> from konsole 'Xorg -version'
<aleksanteri> ok ty
<PatrickX> hi
<aleksanteri> ok how can i upgrade to the latest version of xorg?
<aleksanteri> :P i have been googling
<aleksanteri> but can't find
<faLUCE> Hi... I'm trying since some months to download mplayer, but if I use adept it says me that the package is broke
<aleksanteri> ahh 'apt-get upgrade'
<dope> why is my monitor at 50Hz instead of 60Hz?
<aleksanteri> hmm 'apt-get upgrade xorg' doesn't work :|
<pabloodissea__> I need Babylon Dictionary .dic for ktranslator!!!
<crimsun_> upgrade doesn't accept package names.
<aleksanteri> hmmmm
<fdoving> sredna: $HOST is tcsh/zsh-ish. the bash-way is $HOSTNAME.
<pabloodissea__> I need Babylon Dictionary .dic for ktranslator!!!
<sredna> fdoving: Ah, there are more such stuff in this script, like it uses 'let'
<sredna> So, buggy...
<khirr> what is the command to copy one file?
<fdoving> khirr: cp
<khirr> thanks
<pabloodissea__> please!!! give me a .dic!!!
<ubuntu> How long does resizing take?
<dope> how do i make my monitor work at 60Hz instead of 50Hz?
<prak> quick question: i'm currently using kubuntu dapper; is it possible to upgrade it to edgy eft without loading it from a cd?
<crimsun_> prak: over a net connection, yes
<ubuntu> is there any way to see progress?
<ubuntu> it's been an hour...
<prak> how, crimsun?
<rance> I need a suggestion for a k/ubuntu solution to a problem, the freebsd-games package has a util called "banner" which allows you to make "Happy Birthday" banners on continuous feed dot-matirx printiers, how do I do this in k/ubuntu
<fenerbahche> prak: via adept, or command line, but i suggest you to follow official ways
<ubuntu> .......
<aleksanteri> pabloodissea__: http://ktranslator.sourceforge.net/dictionaries.html <-- over there
<prak> i can't even find firefox on my systemright now
<pabloodissea__> this link (sigh sigh) not... no .dic!!!
<Dark> prak, you need to change "dapper" to "edgy" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dark> then open console and
<Dark> apt-get update
<Dark> apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dark> let me check on last one....
<pabloodissea__> tnx... bur my life is closed...
<pabloodissea__> .... forever...
<xenol> can anyone tell me if OO 2.1 will run on dapper?
<Dark> yeah, dist-upgrade...
<xenol> ?
<Dark> xenol answering to praks question :)
<aleksanteri> any way to upgrade xorg?
<aleksanteri> apt-get upgrade doesn't seem to work :(
<aleksanteri> :|
<Dark> that's only for distro :)
<Dark> got synaptic?
<aleksanteri> what's that?
<Dark> packet manager
<Dark> like adept
<aleksanteri> hmmm
<xenol> dark do u know if openoffice 2.1 will run on dapper,
<Dark> yeah it should
<aleksanteri> apparently i don
<aleksanteri> t
<aleksanteri> don't *
<Adlai> Dark, *package
<Adlai> =P
<Dark> aleksanteri how do you install software? :)
<aleksanteri> because i ran apt-get install on it and it started installing it :D
<prak> dark, in sources.list, change all the "dapper"s to "edgy"?
<Dark> Adlai yeah, correct :P
<Dark> yes prak
<aleksanteri> ye i know how to use apt-get and aptitude
<Dark> aok, apt-get synaptic then :)
<Dark> apt-get install synaptic
<aleksanteri> i just installed it =P
<Dark> hehe
<Dark> run synaptic, push reload
<xenol> dark do u know about if open office 2.1 will run on dapper?
<aleksanteri> (synaptic:5840): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Dark> running it in su mode?
<aleksanteri> ye
<Dark> xenol, yes it should run
<cloakable> aleksanteri: You running as root, or with sudo synaptic?
<aleksanteri> using the su mode of konsole
<Dark> aleksanteri try alt+F2 kdesu synaptic
<aleksanteri> works :D
<Dark> ;)
* aleksanteri pushes reload
<aleksanteri> and? :P
<Dark> look at upgradable installations :)
<Dark> then makr all updates
<Dark> apply
<Dark> mark*
<aleksanteri> 0 installable or upgradable :| in the status bar
<Dark> show me contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<aleksanteri> i have fixed it long ago
<animimotus> hi
<animimotus> does exist a deb for KscannerButtons ? http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=44845
<Dark> aleksanteri, it might need updating :)
<aleksanteri> no every url is unchecked
<aleksanteri> uncommented*
<Dark> well, depends on what url s you got there
<aleksanteri> o
<Dark> you using dapper or edgy?
<aleksanteri> dapper
<Dark> one way to update xorg is to upgrade distro to edgy
<aleksanteri> ic
<Dark> other way is to download xorg source and try to compile yourself :)
<aleksanteri> :P
<Bubba_Gump> edgy is working quite sweetly now :)
* kilrae_ can't decide whether beryl is worthwhile
<Adlai> there really should be a way to just install the newer xorg
<Dark> it seems you got latest version of xorg for dapper
<Bubba_Gump> a bit of teething, but now it's very nifty
<Adlai> it's got to be in one of the repositories
<deus> is this a good place for kubuntu help?
<Dark> quite ;)
<deus> oh good
<aleksanteri> i think so
* kilrae_ ponders that
* Adlai looks at the channel name
<aleksanteri> :D
<deus> I downloaded kubuntu 6.10 and burned it to CD
<kilrae> half the battle, that
<deus> It loads up the boot screen, and then I tell it to boot
<deus> It has a progress bar that moves around for awhile, but then it hangs
<deus> I checked the md5 sums and everything
<Dark> what OS are you ising now?
<deus> I burned it twice...
<Dark> using*
<Adlai> deus, it might just take a long time
<deus> simplyMEPIS, but windows is also still on there
<Adlai> tell it to boot and then walk away, make yourself a sandwich or something
<Adlai> come back and if it's still not up, something's wrong
<Dark> :D
<costa> DS
<deus> are you serious? how long should I wait
<Adlai> dunno, that's why I said make a sandwich
<aleksanteri> :P
<kilrae> it took something like 10 minutes on my computer when i installed edgy the other day
<Adlai> distract yourself for a bit and it won't seem so long
<kilrae> i was angry
<deus> It booting a liveCD, right?
<aleksanteri> kilrae: ic :P
<kilrae> dapper took like 45 seconds
<dope> what's the package that has all the codecs?
<aleksanteri> O_o
<Adlai> dope, codecs for what
<Adlai> video?
<Dark> video :)
<dope> videos
<Adlai> mplayer....
<dope> so i can watch porn
<Dark> something with 32 in it's name :D
<Adlai> also w32codecs
<dope> cause right now i got no porn watching going
<Dark> yeyeye, that one
<dope> w32codecs?
<kilrae> kubuntu is free as in freedom, therefore you aren't allowed to watch videos
<Adlai> yes
<aleksanteri> deus: ya :P, then click on install
<Dark> yep
<Dark> lol
<deus> Id like to find out if it will boot up my stuff correctly, and if it has some of the software install that Id like
<deus> okay
<dope> ok didn't find that
<Dark> deus, so you downloaded live cd or installation one?
<Dark> no repositories that means :)
<dope> the live cd is the install disk
<Dark> no it's not :)
<deus> Not sure, the website didnt have any information
<menteck> where can i get 3D Blender from
<dope> you sure?
<Dark> of course :)
<cloakable> :( ubotu is gon.
<dope> i just installed kubuntu with the live cd
<cloakable> *gone.
<menteck> !3D blender
<Bubba_Gump> Dark: the live cd is the install cd
<dope> i just said that
<Dark> O.o
<mats> i hope Seveas gor somekind of a backup for his database!
<Bubba_Gump> Dark: have you downloaded the correct one
<Bubba_Gump> ?
<mats> s/gor/got/
<dope> there should be an icon on the desktop that says "install"
<Dark> live cd is to run OS from a cd
<Bubba_Gump> yes
<deus> is there a install CD that is not a liveCD?
<Dark> without copying files to hdd
<Bubba_Gump> and install it, too
<Dark> or am I missing something?
<dope> when you boot the live cd you'll see an icon on the desktop that says "install"
<menteck> is there a package for 3d blender
<SNAKE> how much ram i need to run kubuntu whith 3d blender?
<Bubba_Gump> it runs the OS from the CD yes
<mats> Dark: its both ;)
<Sanne> menteck: Blender should be in the repositories, or for the latest version you can download from blender.org and just unzip to a directory and start.
<Bubba_Gump> and if you look
<Bubba_Gump> at the desktop
<Dark> ooo I see :)
<dope> Dark: you click the install button and it installs kubuntu from the live cd
<Bubba_Gump> :)
<menteck> thank you
<Dark> heheh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3D blender - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dark> sorry for that :P
<mats> 'install kubuntu' or somethink
<Bubba_Gump> easily done :)
<Sanne> menteck: to check which repository blender is in, you can search on packages.ubuntu.com
<matthew> deus, yes, use the alternate install. It will boot into runlevel2 and you can install from there
<deus> what If i want to try it first?
<Sanne> menteck: edgy has the latest blender 2.42a
<matthew> deus, ummm, I don't understand what you mean.
<deus> runlevel 2 is text based, isnt it?
<mats> deus: thats what you are doing - and if you want it. Click on the install on your desktop
<dope> someone help me change my refresh rate from 50Hz to 60Hz
* aleksanteri has changeed his repositories from dapper to edgy :D
<Dark> good job lol
<aleksanteri> :P
<mats> aleksanteri: ;-) nice
<Dark> don't forget to back up your data aleksanteri
<deus> well, Id like to see the desktop first, find out if it will load up my tvcard the easy way, that kinda thing
<aleksanteri> http://www.debianadmin.com/upgrade-ubuntu-dapper-to-ubuntu-edgy-eft.html <-- good how-to :)
<Dark> dist upgrades are not always smooth :)
<mats> hehe - no ;)
<aleksanteri> Dark: ? oh
<menteck> what dos it mean when it say break install
<aleksanteri> oh god i have lots to pack itc
<scherfa> Anyone else has problems with the swap partition today ?
<mats> what problem?
<Dark> aleksanteri, just a precaution. I had to browse with w3m and aptitude to run xserver. It would not start after upgrade :)
<aleksanteri> ok
<scherfa> My swap partition wasn't mounted on startup --
<menteck> him i had that problem yesterday
<aleksanteri> good thing that i own a usb memory stick :)
<aleksanteri> an*
<menteck> i reset my computer an it fixed its self
<scherfa> ok
<menteck> what dos it mean when adept manager says intall break
<Dark> that you need to reinstall that package
<aleksanteri> hmmm i have no time for precautions tho :P , i'll just get those most important things
<animimotus> :
<Dark> and (imho) use synaptic
<menteck> but i am trying to get it off the internet and it is saying thaat
<hex_st0rm> hey everyone
<hex_st0rm> i just downloaded firefox 2.0 but i cant figure out how to upgrade, is anyone here aware of how to upgrade?
<aleksanteri> apt-get install firefox
<Dark> :D
<aleksanteri> ^_^
<sercik> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<hex_st0rm> as simple as that alek?
<hex_st0rm> gah im an idiot
<Dark> apt-get rulez :)
<aleksanteri> ye
<hex_st0rm> rofl
<hex_st0rm> here i was trying to do extremely complex commands when its the most basic command out there
<hex_st0rm> gah, thanks
<aleksanteri> if it says "already newest version" then you need no upgrade
<aleksanteri> otherwise it asks you for confirm if i am correct
<aleksanteri> well, in most cases :P
<hex_st0rm> k
<aleksanteri> in others it does it automatically :P
<hex_st0rm> well im using 1.5 when they just distributed 2.0
<aleksanteri> ye just use apt-get
<hex_st0rm> i can get my hands on 3.0 too ^_^
<aleksanteri> O_o oh
<Dark> if a .deb has been resealed
<menteck> i tryed apt get and it say the package dos not exist an more
<Dark> otherwise long hours of compiling :)
<aleksanteri> well i am using opera tho, i need no foxes on fire :P
<Dark> opera here too heheh
<hex_st0rm> lol
<hex_st0rm> i've never tried opera
<aleksanteri> :D
<aleksanteri> i guess you should get it with apt-get too :P
<Dark> aleksanteri what irc client are you using?
<aleksanteri> kvirc
<Dark> you will never guess mine :D
<aleksanteri> opera? :P
<Dark> ye :D
<Sanne> hex_st0rm: (in case you don't know already) if you look for software, it is best to first check if it's already provided by the ubuntu repositories, before downloading manually from the net. You might want to read this info about repositories: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<aleksanteri> :P you were wrong, i guessed it
<Dark> heheh
<aleksanteri> i was using opera for a few months but i changed
<Dark> you are using opera too, what's why P
<Dark> :P
<aleksanteri> i was using opera as the irc client*
<aleksanteri> :D
<hex_st0rm> woot getting vmware too
<Dark> it's good for basic irc needs
<aleksanteri> the powers of apt-get are unlimited. well almost :P
<Dark> apt-get + alien
<aleksanteri> for example you can't get xampp with apt-get :|
<hex_st0rm> whats alien for?
<Dark> transforming rpm into deb :D
<aleksanteri> alien is a creater in outer space
<hex_st0rm> nice
<aleksanteri> creature*
<mats> ports is allmost unlimited.. but hey - you save time using binarys
<hex_st0rm> im so excited
<aleksanteri> fyi
<clodo> vive la france vive la france
<hex_st0rm> getting vmware
<Dark> lol
<aleksanteri> ^_^
<hex_st0rm> wait
<hex_st0rm> oh poo
<hex_st0rm> i only got 256mb of ram
<aleksanteri> i use partititions so i don't use vmware
<hex_st0rm> lol my virtual machines are gonna be hella slow
<aleksanteri> windows xp + linux kubuntu :)
<Dark> me too
<Dark> :D:D
<aleksanteri> :D :P
<hex_st0rm> me too
<hex_st0rm> i tried nUbuntu
<hex_st0rm> its ok
<aleksanteri> nubuntu? O_o
<hex_st0rm> network ubuntu
<hex_st0rm> built for hacking
<aleksanteri> ahh :P
<hex_st0rm> basicly..
<hex_st0rm> not really sure what distro i wanna try next
<mats> i think whoax is a better distro for hacking with script-kiddies tools
<malik__> how do i  install windows in linux?..............i mean virtually?
* aleksanteri backs up his xampp htdocs files
<fnord5> whats nubuntu running kde/gnome/?
<aleksanteri> vmware? :P
<hex_st0rm> i think nubuntu runs fluxbox
<mats> malik__: use vmware.. the best tool for windows
<fnord5> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<hex_st0rm> vmware is a program to run virtual machines alek
<malik__> is it free or paid software?
<aleksanteri> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<hex_st0rm> free of course
<aleksanteri> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<aleksanteri> ic :P
<mats> malik__: you cant get it for free
<hex_st0rm> it doesnt want me to install it though
<hex_st0rm> wont let me hit the cursed OK button
<hex_st0rm> *sighs*
<hex_st0rm> !adept crash fix
<aleksanteri> hmm
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<aleksanteri> ubotu is smart! :D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is smart! :D - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hex_st0rm> uh oh
<aleksanteri> O_o
<aleksanteri> lol
<hex_st0rm> vmware = going corrupted already
<Dark> ahahahaha
<Dark> ubotu rocks :D
<ubotu> rocks: Make network sockets reliable in a transparent way. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-3build1 (edgy), package size 77 kB, installed size 248 kB
<aleksanteri> :P
<Adlai> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingVMWare
<fnord5> compile a binary?
<aleksanteri> O_o
<hex_st0rm> too lazy
<hex_st0rm> wo0t
<hex_st0rm> vmware's workin again
<hex_st0rm> does it run .iso files or what?
<Dark> yep
<fnord5> how do i compile a binary?
* aleksanteri uses sudo konqueror to get root rights to htdocs
<aleksanteri> now i can't pack them :|
<aleksanteri> what's the command to pack a tar file :P
<hex_st0rm> *curses vmware*
<Dark> you won't believe, but I still don't know that command :D
<aleksanteri> darn
<hex_st0rm> lemme find it
* aleksanteri googles
<hex_st0rm> yeh i got it bookmarked
<aleksanteri> oh :P
<aleksanteri> what's it then?
<cloakable> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> lmao
<menteck> how do you install from .tgz
<Dark> rofl
<hex_st0rm> isnt it just tar?
<Dark> noo
<aleksanteri> menteck: tar -zxvf tar-file
<aleksanteri> try that
<aleksanteri> tar unpacks
<menteck> thanx
<hex_st0rm> untar unpacks
<Dark> I knew hat command by hears one day.. but gui makes your memory leak :)
<dope> ok what are the codecs again?
<hex_st0rm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dope> i'm playin an avi file and i can't see the movie
<aleksanteri> hex_st0rm: no tar unpacks :P
<ricanelite> Who here uses Apollon File Sharing?
<hex_st0rm> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/utar.htm
<mc__> ricanelite: me
<Dark> ubotu osama bin laden
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osama bin laden - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dark> :D
<aleksanteri> :P
<dope> are the codec packs i can download?
<hex_st0rm> i need some help...
<hex_st0rm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37624/
<ricanelite> well mc_ I'm getting a Connection Error when I open up the program
<hex_st0rm> when i try to install firefox i get that
<aleksanteri> ubotu microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<aleksanteri> ...
<fnord5> ustbe the version of aim im on
<aleksanteri> ubotu microsoft being stupid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microsoft being stupid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aleksanteri> :D
<hex_st0rm> ...
<aleksanteri> o well :P
<hex_st0rm> microsoft pwns
<aleksanteri> what does pwn mean? :P
<hex_st0rm> owns
<aleksanteri> not sure
<hex_st0rm> its good
<hex_st0rm> lol
<aleksanteri> o
<aleksanteri> m$ sux
<hex_st0rm> bull!
<aleksanteri> ???
<aleksanteri> o well :|
<Dark> hex your firefox is newest already
<hex_st0rm> no its not
<hex_st0rm> when i open it up its still the crappy one
* aleksanteri gets 7z
<ricanelite> who here uses Apollon File Sharing?
<Dark> forefox -v in console hex
<hex_st0rm> sudo apt-get install firefox -v?
<Dark> no
<Dark> firefox -v
<Dark> only
<Dark> paste what is says
<hex_st0rm> menace@menace-desktop:~$ firefox -v Mozilla Firefox 1.5.0.8, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2006 mozilla.org
<fnord5> some ones trying to warn me on gaim but it wont let them,it says "user fnord portland cant be warned".is this a niffty feature of gaim or soemthing else?
<Dark> hmm
<aleksanteri> !gaim
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<aleksanteri> o
<BDDF> ricanelite: i do
<Dark> hex that means you have to install firefox manually
<fnord5> oh n ever mind we found te problem
<hex_st0rm> how can i do that?
<Dark> get a 2.0 .deb packaje if you can
<hex_st0rm> i downloaded 2.0 and its a tar file
<aleksanteri> if ur lucky you get sh :P
<hex_st0rm> then i untar'd it
<hex_st0rm> it has a sh file
<Dark> then dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb
<aleksanteri> the do
<hex_st0rm> it wont run
<aleksanteri> cd <unpacked directory>
<Dark> you downloaded source
<aleksanteri> and "./configure"
<aleksanteri> but that's a bit tricky :|
<Dark> yea...
<Dark> compiling is the last resort :)
<aleksanteri> i needed to download lots of libraries to get autoconf :P
<aleksanteri> then i had compiling as the first resort :P
<Dark> known expelience lol
<hex_st0rm> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-2.0&os=linux&lang=en-US
<aleksanteri> i was stupid :P
<Dark> experience*
<hex_st0rm> thats the only download i can find for it
<aleksanteri> hmmm
<hex_st0rm> menace@menace-desktop:~/Desktop/firefox$ ./updater
<hex_st0rm> Usage: updater <dir-path> <parent-pid> [working-dir callback args...] 
<hex_st0rm> eeeek sorry
<Dark> lol
<hex_st0rm> but, how do i work that?
<Dark> hex_st0rm
<hex_st0rm> not sure what parent pid means and stuff...
<Dark> either disro upgrade
<Dark> or source compilation
<hex_st0rm> disro upgrade?
<Dark> using dapper right?
<hex_st0rm> yes i think
<hex_st0rm> not sure
<aleksanteri> :D 7z is great! :P
<Dark> distro*
<hex_st0rm> and not sure how to check
<aleksanteri> xcept that i don't know where's the zip file now
<Dark> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<aleksanteri> ahh it's at the root folder :P
<aleksanteri> ok everything backed up ;)
<Dark> if you see manny dappers there
<Dark> than it's dapper :D
<hex_st0rm> yes im using dapper then
<aleksanteri> let's go :)
<Dark> so if you want 2.0 firefor, you need to upgrade to edgy
<hex_st0rm> k
<Dark> or compile 2.0 source
<hex_st0rm> is edgy still in beta?
<Dark> nope
<aleksanteri> O_o now i got stuck
<hex_st0rm> ok
<Sanne> hex_st0rm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<hex_st0rm> is there any chance of me losing my files?
<aleksanteri> apt-get -f install
<aleksanteri> Reading package lists... Done
<aleksanteri> Building dependency tree... Done
<aleksanteri> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 809 not upgraded.
<aleksanteri> root@...
<aleksanteri> uh oh...
<hex_st0rm> because i think i wanna upgrade to edgy
<aleksanteri> it gets stuck
<deus> hello again
<hex_st0rm> but i dont wanna lose my files
<mirsh> i'm trying to install kubuntu from the live environment, but the partitioner keeps saying i've no root filesystem. although I DO. i've set a perfect 7 GBs as /, a swap, and a /home. what's wrong?
<aleksanteri> !7z
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with ark - also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Sanne> hex_st0rm: backing up is wise
<hex_st0rm> ok
<hex_st0rm> gah
<aleksanteri> !p7zip
<ubotu> p7zip: 7-Zip is a file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.42.dfsg.1-2 (edgy), package size 315 kB, installed size 944 kB
<hex_st0rm> 8gigs that i have to back up
<hex_st0rm> gah
<aleksanteri> p7zip is cwl
<deus> I let my computer sit, trying to load up the kubuntu liveCD, for 30 minutes and it did nothing.  Im pretty sure there was something wrong
<deus> It just sat there with a frozen progress bar for 30 minutes
<Dark> hex distro upgrade is not that brutal :) but you need to be able to work with console, just in case :)
<matthew> deus, did you do a checksum on it?
<deus> yeah, twice
<matthew> deus, did you check it to make sure the d/l wasn't corrupt, or did you check it to  make sure that the image on the disc matched the image stored on you computer?
<ricanelite> BDDF I am getting a Connection Error when I open up Apollon
<aleksanteri> ok
<deus> yeah, i thought I did
<aleksanteri> brb
<aleksanteri> hopefully :P
<Sanne> deus: there's also a cd check just after starting, in case you haven't donw that yet.
<matthew> deus, how much RAM does your computer have?
<deus> yeah, I ran that and it hung too
<deus> about 1 GB
<matthew> deus, hmmm, I'm out of ideas...sorry
<deus> groan
<Dark> :(
<Dark> something with hardware as it seems
<deus> Is there anyway I can hire someone to come to me house and force this POS to work?
<BluesKaj> how is foobar used in a URL search ?
<Sanne> deus: if you want to install, the alternate cd might work then.
<deus> I wanted to run the liveCD to make sure it workde
<Sanne> deus: lol, yeah, that's kinda doh ;). Did you do a memtest? Sometimes it's because of bad ram.
<Sanne> deus: or, you could burn the cd again very slowly, also helps sometimes.
<Sanne> deus: also maybe this might help you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyKnownIssues
<aleksanteri> :D works perfectly
<aleksanteri> i have now transparent menus and shading :)
<aleksanteri> that's why i wanted to upgrade my xorg :P
<Dark> gratz on new distro aleksanteri :)
<aleksanteri> ty dark
<deus> thanks
<fnord5> how would switch to the 2600 network?
<Dark> !rezus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rezus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dark> ^^
<deus> My computer has been working correctly for about 5 months with windows and then mepis. Is it likely that I could still have bad ram?
<klopsy> hello
<aleksanteri> !you
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fnord5> im trying to switch to another irc network,how do i do this?
<aleksanteri> :P
<aleksanteri> fnord5: client?
<fnord5> its the 2600 network
<aleksanteri> ???
<fnord5> client?
<fnord5> im confused im new to irc
<aleksanteri> what app are you using?
<aleksanteri> konversation/kvirc/opera?
<fnord5> kon
<aleksanteri> ok
<aleksanteri> lemme see
<aleksanteri> hmm
<aleksanteri> menu -> file
<aleksanteri> of F2 :P
<fnord5> yup
<aleksanteri> or*
<Sanne> deus: Windows is more forgiving re bad ram, but if you ran linux, it isn't too likely. But why not check it just to be safe? It's an option on the live cd (if you get it to run), let it run for some hours.
<aleksanteri> a dialog box opens, choose ur server there
<fnord5> thnx
<aleksanteri> np ;)
<fnord5> whats the lost and found folder?
<menteck> tgz
<aleksanteri> dunno
<fnord5> the only thing ive seen it used for in windows programs
<aleksanteri> oh
<sinpath> what should i do about a java plugin install that seems to be stuck in preparing prosses for 3 hours?
<aleksanteri> O_o
<matthew> sinpath, it's probably stuck at a screen where you need to accept the license agreement
<sinpath> >_<
<matthew> what program are you using to install it?
<matthew> sinpath, what program are you using to install it?
<sinpath> adept manager its a mozilla/firefox plug in
<matthew> sinpath, I try to stay away from adept, so I don't really know. Look around for an option to view more, or see terminal or something like that.
* aleksanteri upgrades nano
<aleksanteri> :P
<sinpath> how would i go about ending this stalled prosses?
<aleksanteri> hmm
<aleksanteri> click on the x button :P
<sinpath> haha  ok
<sinpath> seems  to work
<matthew> sinpath, it worked?
<sinpath> yep
<matthew> sinpath, good to hear it!
<aleksanteri> :)
<sinpath> so how doy you install java olug ins for mozilla/fire fox with out adept?
<aleksanteri> apt-get ?
<matthew> sinpath, for command line, use apt-get or aptitude, for a graphic installer, use synaptic
<matthew> sinpath, sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sinpath> o_o lost me
<matthew> type in sudo apt-get install synaptic in a terminal
<sinpath> konsole?
<matthew> sinpath, yup
<}Feanor{> mmm someone can use a nokia 6600 like a wireless mouse?
<}Feanor{> on [k] ubuntu
<sinpath> Recommended packages:
<sinpath>   libgnome2-0 gksu deborphan libgnome2-perl
<sinpath> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<sinpath>   launchpad-integration libglade2-0 liblaunchpad-integration0 libvte-common
<sinpath>   libvte4 synaptic
<sinpath> 0 upgraded, 6 newly installed, 0 to remove and 119 not upgraded.
<sinpath> Need to get 1807kB/1890kB of archives.
<sinpath> After unpacking 8475kB of additional disk space will be used.
<sinpath> Do you want to continue
<sinpath> should i keep going with this?
<matthew> sinpath, yes
<aleksanteri> ye
<matthew> sinpath, if you need to paste big stuff like that, use paste bin
<matthew> !pastebin | sinpath
<ubotu> sinpath: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aleksanteri> :)
<matthew> aleksanteri, ha ha, I'm always just a _little_ bit faster...lol
<aleksanteri> darn it :|
<sinpath> so this will install the java plug ins i need?
<matthew> sinpath, this will install a GUI-based program that will allow you to install the java-plugins that you need.
<sinpath> ok its done so now what?
<matthew> sinpath, type in "synaptic" in the terminal w/o the quotations
<sinpath> not runing as root
<sinpath> The application will run in read-only mode. You will not be able to change the package database.
<matthew> sinpath, it's easier to see messages that are addressed to me...try typing my name, or the first three letters and hitting tab to complete my name.
<matthew> sinpath, whoops, do this: sudo synaptic
<aleksanteri> it will ask for ur password
<matthew> aleksanteri, that's kind of a given.
<aleksanteri> :P
<matthew> sinpath, you need to close synaptic and do sudo synaptic in the Konsole
<sinpath> matthew   i did that
<matthew> sinpath, ok, now that synaptic is up, do a search for firefox java
<sinpath> ok
<sinpath> cant you use privet chat?
<moritz> hey guys.... Ihave a problem: After studying and trying a lot of things I can't look straming videos on the internet.....there is an error message that says ("no video")
<matthew> sinpath, read my messages in private chat, please
<matthew> moritz, I'm really not supposed to say this, but try automatix2 www.getautomatix.com
<matthew> sinpath, brb, gotta go take a dump
<aleksanteri> matthew: what was the shortcut to get the kdesu window?
<sinpath> lol ok cant see your messages
<moritz> matthew, I tried it already
* ArrAKeeN s'enfuit, bonne nuit
<LjL> !automatix | matthew, moritz
<ubotu> matthew, moritz: automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BluesKaj> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aleksanteri> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<aleksanteri> :P
<moritz> ubotu, some videos a running, but not quicktime, do you have another Idea, then reinstalling?
<aleksanteri> moritz: ubotu is a bot
<moritz> oh, alright
<moritz> sorry
<SnDPhoenix> hello ppl, i need help and im hoping someone here knows what to do
<BluesKaj> moritz, type ,about:plugins,  in your browser address bar
<moritz> bluesKaj, done
<aleksanteri> i gotta go to sleep
<aleksanteri> bye
<moritz> bye
<rance> Anybody remember the old "banner" program from unix that allowed you to print long horizontal banners to continuous feed printers?, is that available for ubuntu, I can't find it
<sinpath> bye
<moritz> bluesKaj, what's next? What I'm supposed to do?
<BluesKaj> now you'll see which codecs and video players are setup in your browser , moritz...make sure you have "flash " ...it's the most popular on video stream sites like youtube
<matthew> k, I'm back
<moritz> bluesKaj, yes flash is there, as well as VLC, Quicktime plugin, Real Player 9, Windoof Media Player Plugin, mplayerplug,
<moritz> blueskay, but only quicktime is not running
<sinpath> hey matthew cant see your privet chat messages
<esaym> say can someone help me out and send me: /etc/init.d/displayconfig-hwprobe.py
<matthew> sinpath, oh, ok....ummm, I just smoked some salvia, so I'm pretty messed up right now...
<sinpath> hahaha ok man
<BluesKaj> that means you need to DL quicktime plugin for your browser...make sure all the plugins say "enabled "
<matthew> sinpath, I just said that I prefer to use the open chat room so that if anyone else has the same problem, they can see the solution
<sinpath> ok sutes me fine
<moritz> blueskay, I have QuickTime Plug-in 6.0 / 7 and it is enabled.....
<matthew> sinpath, so...how did synaptic turn out? did it work ok?
<moritz> do you have any Idea, blueskay?
<BluesKaj> moritz, try youtube for flash
<sinpath> *sigh* installed but still cant use the java window needed
<moritz> yes youtube works, I just tried it
<matthew> sinpath, try installing it, and in the window that pops up, click on view terminal
* esaym needs contents of /etc/init.d/displayconfig-hwprobe.py
<moritz> if you know www.rocketboom.com for instance.... it is quicktime and in the videowindow is standing (no video)
<BluesKaj> ok, checking it our , moritz
<moritz> thank you
<sinpath> well i installed the mozilla java plug in but the java window im trying to use still dosnt work
<matthew> sinpath, restart firefox
<esaym> do you have a link to the java window? is it on a website?
<BluesKaj> moritz, that site requires Mplayerplugin for your browser , FF or mozilla ?
<sinpath> o.o tryed that
<matthew> sinpath, try a reboot...and if that doesn't work, then I don't know
<costas> hey guys, im having a really weird problem. i have a custom compiled kernel with the latest 9631 nvidia drivers. Also, i use fluxbox+rox-filer. when i double click on the rox pinboard desktop icons in fluxbox i get massive delays where the pc is doing nothing before apps start. everything is fine with kde and starting apps using the terminal. any ideas
<BluesKaj> "mplayer plugin for mozilla" will work for both
<moritz> blueskay, I have installed mplayerplug-in 3.31.... is it the right one?
<BluesKaj> FF & mozilla
<[Relic] > What section of configuration am I looking for to turn off all the annoying sounds?
<sinpath> mplayer for a java plugin?
<matthew> sinpath, I don't think they were addressing you
<sinpath> oh>.<
<matthew> sinpath, try a reboot...and if that doesn't work, then I don't know
<sinpath> firefox has been restared
<Sanne> [Relic] : System Settings/Sound & Multimedia/System Notifications
<sinpath> ok then brb
<moritz> blueskay, so I have already mplayerplug-in 3.31....
<[Relic] > yay!  no more sound everytime I click something  :)
<matthew> [Relic] , that was buggin
<matthew>  me as well
<BluesKaj> moritz, does it work ?
<Sanne> [Relic] : glad it worked. Turning off all system sounds is one of the first things I do ;)
<moritz> blueskay, by the way....wma doesn't work as well.......no it doesn't
<BluesKaj> It's harder in windows...darn updates reiopens those obnoxious sounds
<BluesKaj> what browser?
<BluesKaj> moritz, what browser ?
<moritz> firefox 2.0
<[Relic] > I just did the window manager stuff
* esaym needs contents of /etc/init.d/displayconfig-hwprobe.py 
<esaym> anyone want to help?
<manchicken> wma == evil
<moritz> manchicken, yes I know
<moritz> I meant wmv
<[Relic] > now if I could only find away to import my mozilla settings into firefox I would be ok  :)
<manchicken> That's evil too ^_^
<moritz> :)
<BluesKaj> moritz, do you have mplayer installed on kde ?
<manchicken> ogg is nice
<sinpath> ok back
<moritz> blueskay, Yes
<matthew> sinpath, did it work?
<sinpath> checking now
<hex_st0rm> when i put a blank dvd+r in my computer so that i can back up all my files, why does it not let me open the dvd? it just asks me if i want to save it or what to open it with. I try to open it with konq but that just asks me what to open it with again or says "malformed URL"...does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<sinpath> no not working
<matthew> sinpath, ok, I'm out of ideas, sorry
<julle_> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Sanne> esaym: there you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/37642/
<moritz> blueskay, any ideas....?
<sinpath> its ok
<sinpath> i'll figer it out some how
<esaym> heck ya your the best!!!
<esaym> thanks Sanne
<Sanne> esaym: you're welcome
<BluesKaj> reinstall mplayer plugin for mozilla ...is all I can think of , moritz
<moritz> blueskay, ok thank you for your time.... I'll try it
<BluesKaj> np
<julle_> is there possible to install LAMP over repro?
<PsiKloPx> I've used kiso to image a cd but can't find a way to mount the image.  Is there a virtual drive progam for linux similar to Daemon Tools?
<julle_> or maybe a .deb pack that install everything its ridiculous that you have to go through all the shit the guide is telling you
<sinpath> think it might work if i just get all of the java plugins?
<BluesKaj> moritz, sudo apt-get install mplayer-mozilla
<hex_st0rm> PsiKloPx: you could always vmware
<adz21c> PsiKloPx: I don't remember how but there is a way to mount iso images on loopback or something ...
<moritz> blueskay, he can't fint it, do I have to improve my sources?
<Sanne> julle_: huh? I found it not too difficult, I had my lamp up and running pretty quickly. And I don't think it's very nice to refer to our nice guide as "shit".
<matthew> sinpath, I don't know...I'm pretty blasted at the moment...lol
<hex_st0rm> when i put a blank dvd+r in my computer so that i can back up all my files, why does it not let me open the dvd? it just asks me if i want to save it or what to open it with. I try to open it with konq but that just asks me what to open it with again or says "malformed URL"...does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this
<sinpath> hehe i hear yas man take care then imma gonna try it
<matthew> sinpath, ok, I've a good one
<sinpath> i will
<matthew> sinpath, I meant, have a good one...lol
<sinpath> go have fun man your blasted
<Sanne> PsiKloPx: mount -o loop -t iso9660 path/to/your.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<sinpath> me i got to cook
<matthew> yeah...
<matthew> sinpath, lol, have fun at that...
<moritz> blueskay, any sources I have to add?
<PsiKloPx> Thanx Sanne...I'll give it a shot
<Sanne> PsiKloPx: you're welcome
<manodad> moritz: apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<julle_> Sanne: did you use a lamp server? no the guide is not shit that not what a meant, i am sorry i am just tired and you know how words can come out wrong ;)
<moritz> yes, he doesn't find it , blueskay
<BluesKaj> moritz, http://www.linux-sxs.org/multimedia/mplayer.html
<Sanne> julle_: yeah, sometimes it can be frustrating ;). I'm using apache, php and mysql on my dapper.
<hex_st0rm> anyone have any ideas on my problem?
<manodad> moritz: apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<A-L-A-R-M> where can i find the kdetv configuration file ? i want actually to reset the applications settings to default. i got it running once , but now i get the message "unable to grab image and to try to play with v4l pluging"
<julle_> Sanne: okey
<BluesKaj> manodad, he already tried apt-get
<julle_> Sanne: i will read it again when i am not this tired, been fixing problems all evening :P
<Sanne> julle_: good luck :)
<manodad> BluesKaj: Yes but the package name was wrongly spelled
<lguilherme> alguem sabe se o kubuntu tem synaptic?
<manodad> the package is called mozilla-mplayer, Not mplayer-mozilla
<bioticpro> Can anyone recommend good laptop brand to buy? (or another irc to go ask on)
<BluesKaj> that's the way it's listed in adept, manodad
<cloakable> bioticpro: IBM are pretty linux friendly laptops
<manodad> ok..I just installed it by using apt-get install mozilla-mplayer....work like a charm now on www.rocketboom.com
<moritz> blueskay, manodad, the terminal says I already have the newest version
<moritz> manodad, no it doesn't on my PC
<manodad> BluesKaj: try apt-cache search mplayer | grep mplayer
<manodad> BluesKaj: Does it then find a package called that
<hex_st0rm> !frostwire
<BluesKaj> I'l already have it installed and working , manodad
<manodad> BluesKaj: Ok
<moritz> manodad, blueskay.... Yes I already have installed it as well, but it doesnt work.... and I don't know why
<bioticpro> cloakable, IBM has no 17" gamer laptops I think, any others good?  I am thinking of Toshiba or HP, maybe Dell/Gateway
<hex_st0rm> when i put a blank dvd+r in my computer so that i can back up all my files, why does it not let me open the dvd? it just asks me if i want to save it or what to open it with. I try to open it with konq but that just asks me what to open it with again or says "malformed URL"...does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this
<manodad> moritz: Have you tried to uninstall the package and the installed it again...
<moritz> and I followed exactly this manual to install it (it is like yours): http://www.debianadmin.com/install-mplayer-ubuntu.html
<BluesKaj> did you try manodad's method , sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer  ?
<moritz> I'll do ot now, manodad, if you would mind telling me how to do it
<cloakable> bioticpro: Wouldn't know. But you're going to install Linux on a gaming laptop?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get remove mozilla-mplayer
<moritz> yes, blueskay
<moritz> ok, thx, blueskay
<manodad> moritz: and then sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<BluesKaj> it's BluesKaj, not blueskay ...I'm an old guy
<hex_st0rm> lol
<manodad> moritz: all these operations you do in a console window
<BluesKaj> Kaj rhymes with sky ...hence BluesKaj
<hex_st0rm> what language is kaj from?
<moritz> BluesKay (sorry), manodad, yes I did it all in the console window and even after reinstalling mozilla-mplayer, it doesn't work
<bioticpro> cloakable, probably not, I use linux on desktop... laptop, I am just asking based on general quality and durability
<moritz> BluesKay (sorry), manodad, and I closed firefox and reopend it
<manodad> moritz: ok...
<BluesKaj> the guy can't read either
<BluesKaj> BBL
<moritz> BluesKay (sorry), manodad, I think I will be going to bed (it is already 00:05 am over here. And I'll try somewhat later on
<moritz> BluesKay (sorry), manodad, I thank you both for your patience with me
<BluesKaj> moritz, try hitting the tab after typing this,  Blu
<manodad> moritz: Yeah...The time is same here in Sweden so its time for bed as well here
<moritz> BluesKaj: hey cool trick ;)
<BluesKaj> svenksa !
<BluesKaj> see there's no Y in my name :)
<BluesKaj> or y
<moritz> BluesKaj: oh shit, shame on me
<BluesKaj> hehe
<moritz> BluesKaj: good night
<cloakable> bioticpro: Then IBM. High quality, excellent durability.
<moritz> manodad: good night
<BluesKaj> goodnight moritz
<manodad> BluesKaj: Goodnight
<manodad> moritz: Goodnight
<BluesKaj> goodnight manodad
<moritz> :D
<drkm> when doing apt-get install kde-desktop.. what version of kde is that installing?
<BluesKaj> should be 3.5.5
<drkm> ok thanks
<drkm> is 4 still under development?
<BluesKaj> yes
#kubuntu 2007-12-10
<andreas_> I have installed flash player (alien -i flash-plugin.blablalbla.rpm), in adept packagemanager is states that it is installed, why cant i whatch flash movies?
<altg> is this a new feature in Gutsy ???
<oobe> no
<oobe> its been like that for a while
<oobe> if u wanna make a root password the "sudo su" then type "passwd"
<oobe> andreas_, try using a deb package
<andreas_> oobe: can't find a deb package for flashplayer
<oobe> do u use firefox
<darlos> hello
<oobe> hello
<andreas_> oobe: yeah
<altg> in my desktop (upgraded) it always ask for root pass !!
<darlos> need help to istall opera.deb
<oobe> i have it working but it was ages ago i know i used debs cause i wont use rpms
<altg> how can i do to know if i had make a root password ???
<oobe> apt-get install  flashplugin-nonfree
<oobe> should work
<newuser> ok     H E L P hahaha   i have gone to the www.yahoo page and click on music and it directs me to install flash or gnash  I tried gnash and it installed but there still is a problem.....where the video is suppose to be is a messed up black smallcase i  and a yellow messed up lowercase d      what is up with this computer install   can someone help me
<andreas_> Okay, thx
<oobe> if its not found you need to enable more sources in your sources.list
<altg> oobe >> how can i do to know if i had make a root password ??? (scuse for my english, im french, but it's 1:06 here)
<darlos> what the mening of erro message"E: Couldn't find package 15.6-shared-qt_en_i386.deb"
<jembouge> !fr | altg
<ubotu> altg: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<darlos> altg...do u have a password to login?
<darlos> when you start you systeme
<newuser> I am using a brand new Toshiba satalite
<altg> yes on the both
<altg> on kubuntu-fr, no one respond
<altg> cause it's 1:10 in the morning in france
<jembouge> alors vas-y je peux traduire
<altg> non mais si t'as la reponse meme c'es mieux !!
<Dragnslcr> altg- you don't need a root password
<darlos> altg i think your root pasword is your admin password
<jembouge> bah j'ai pas trop pigé ta question, je vais sur fr pour qu'on en discute
<altg> oki
<Dragnslcr> darlos- no, there is no root password. The password you use for sudo is your normal user password
<Ahmuck> is there a program in kubuntu/kde that creates a collage from a batch of images similar to what picasa does ?
<Dr_willis> there is Picassa for Linux. :)
<yknott> digikam?
<Dr_willis> and ive not seen a similer tool. :(
<Dr_willis> I wanted to make a random wallpaper change that generated collages on the fly.
<eltoro> dr_willis : you can make a wallpaper slideshow
<stdin> "feh" can do that, but that's command line only
<darlos> Dragnslcr...yes and is the same to add package
<Dr_willis> eltoro,  right but i wanted to select a dir. and have the program make random collages from pics in that dir. and then use those for the wallpaper
<eltoro> oh
<Dr_willis> Been cooler if i could sort of animate the collages. heh heh..
<eltoro> sorry i can'T really help you then
<Dr_willis> change wallpaper every 2 sec. :) moving the pics about.
<Dr_willis> Talk about cpu ussage.
<Manad> I'm trying to play an xvid movie in Kaffeine, and it's very choppy. I know it's not the video because it played fine under Windows. Are there "restricted" codecs I could get which would make it run better?
<Dr_willis> try vlc perhaps.
<Dr_willis> or some other players.
<newuser> Let me run this past someone...........If I have a duel boot sys and windows is on the mbr and linux is on the 2nd partition the laptop is fine with either os..... Now that I have removed the Bill Gates revenge and have only the ubuntu os on the whole hd... I am having issues with the sound and web video,,,  My question is this ,, When the windoz was installed due the drivers for the hardware bootup in the dos mode as windoz boots?
<newuser>   Therefor loading before getting to grub?  Therefore not having any issues when using linux...
<Manad> I'll try VLC...it has its own codecs IIRC.
<Dr_willis> newuser,  the grub/boot/partitions shouldent be affecting the linux os.
<Dr_willis> newuser,  when grub boots linux, theres nothing read from windows.
<Dr_willis> newuser,  NOW that being said.. i have seen odd hardware that gets confused if you boot to windows, then 'reboot' to linux.
<newuser> Im not saying it is read from windows...   Is it read from dos
<Dr_willis> newuser,  dos? what does dos have to do with anything? :) you using windows95?
<newuser> Does the hardware activate before the drivers for the os activeate
<newuser> hahahahah    no
<Dr_willis> Grub is loaded befor any other OS.
<newuser> ok
<Dr_willis> The only issue ive ever seen is that windows can set hardware in such a way the Linux drivers cant 'reset' them proplery. and tha twas only with one device i had ages ago. (a sound card)
<newuser> then y is it that when I had this sys preloaded with vista and by me loaded with ubuntu worked well but when I removed the vista and reformatted to have only ubuntu I have issues with the sound and web video
<Dr_willis> Im guessing the issue is unrelated to vista at all.
<newuser> It has to be related to something...  I am very confused by this issue
<Manad> I've had three apps crash on me so far in 2 hours of normal use. Adept, Dolphin, and something else I forgot. Is this normal? And is it possible my previous XFCE install might be interfering?
<Dr_willis> newuser,  could bee some updates havent been done on your system yet, or some updates have been done..   or a different kernel version.
<Dr_willis> Manad,  i normally install ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop all on the same box. no problems.
<newuser> With duel boot and vista and ubuntu kde all was working well this was two days ago... New toshiba satalite a205-s4707 laptop
<Dr_willis> newuser,  put it back the way it was and see if it  then works.. what i am saying that if you power up, select linux from grub. Then Nothing in windows gets read/loaded/used at all.
<Dr_willis> In fact you could delete the windows partition, and still have the grub entry for windows. :) linux wont care.
<newuser> reformatted and now just ubuntu and 145 updates with all the repositories checked and I go online fine but no video when I go to yahoo music it says you must install missing plugins
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis
<Minataku> What's up?
<unix_infidel> Dr_willis: nope, it wouldnt mind at all.
<Dr_willis> newuser,  right - you need to install  the various plugins that are not installed by default
<newuser> I load the flash and the gnash and then the video window is there but it is messed up
<jembouge> hi there
<unix_infidel> it would just spit out an error when you tried to select the win partition.
<Dr_willis> newuser,  install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' for a start
<Dodger73> *sigh* anyone manage to get fglrx to run under gutsy
<Dodger73> ?
<newuser> ands I still have no sound
<newuser> ok.... Ill try it
<Dr_willis> Dodger73,  it works for my pathic laptop.
<jembouge> anyone knows hows to set up the "password manager" so that it doesn't memorize the root password for a few minutes, but instead ask each time required?
<Dodger73> i've got a x1900xtx PCIe and all i get is a blank screen (monitor goes out of sync)
<Dr_willis> jembouge,  you dont mean the 'sudo' thing do ya? i wonder if the kde ask for password thing uses the same time-cacheing of the password as sudo.
<Hydrogen> yes
<Hydrogen> it does
<Hydrogen> its just a wrapper around sudo
<Dr_willis> so one could set the sudo settings  then to fix what jembouge  wants then.
<Hydrogen> yes
<jembouge> Dr_willis: that's what I mean yeah
<jembouge> actually that's altg asking, if you could just tell him, (and I'll follow in the background if translation needed)
<Hydrogen> sudo visudo
<Hydrogen> add timestamp_timeout 0
<jembouge> Hydrogen: ok I'm listening
<Hydrogen> and save it
<Dr_willis> I dont see that setting in the /etc/sudoers file...
<Hydrogen> its not in the default one
<andrewlin> Can someone tell me how to connect to the wine channel?
<Dr_willis> insults     If set, sudo will insult users when they enter an incorrect password.  This flag is off by default.
<andrewlin> nvm
<Dr_willis> :)
<Hydrogen> thats a fun one :)
<Dr_willis> Ok - i gotta learn how to enable that!
<stdin> andrewlin: click on #winwhq  (or type /join #winehq )
<Dr_willis> timestamp_timeout
<Dr_willis>                    Number of minutes that can elapse before sudo will ask for a passwd again.
<Dr_willis> Thats the one. :)
<andrewlin> stdin: thanks
<newuser> first I need to install the kubuntu       was it    apt-get install kde?
<Dr_willis> kubuntu-desktop
<newuser> thx'
<Dr_willis> ubuntu is 'ubuntu-desktop'   xfce is 'xubuntu-desktop' and... :)
<Dr_willis> I installed geubuntu-desktop  the other day :P
<Dr_willis> and the gos-desktop even.
<jembouge> thanks guys for the timestamp_timeout thingy
<newuser> oh no... I closed the box in the gnome taskbar about the proprietary software updates and now my sys cant go online   any help
<jembouge> I think that can be found in the settings panel
<shinda> hey guys was wondering if anyone around was familiar with setting up apache virtual sites, I keep getting 403 errors on my config
<Bawbatos> is there a gui for building an ipsec tunnel
<Dr_willis> !find ipsec
<ubotu> Found: ipsec-tools, pipsecd
<Dr_willis> !info pipsecd
<ubotu> pipsecd: IPsec tunnel implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:19990511-28ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 164 kB
<labkom> cftbhh uk
<OuZo> hi, how or were do i change my DPI ? thanks
<francisco> hola farolas
<francisco> hi
<francisco> hola
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<jembouge> hola :p
<jembouge> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Nilsinho> Oi
<dustin> oie
<Nilsinho> Tenho uma dúvida aqui, preciso instalar o gnome e retirar o KDE,,, o que faço?
<stdin> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Nilsinho> Alguém sabe como ajudar?
<TooEarly> is there any log or command to show when you installed your os
<margarita> hola :D
<Dragnslcr> TooEarly- uname -a might be what you're looking for
<firecrotch> TooEarly: Not that I know of, but you could just look for the file creation date of the install log
<labkom> upillll
<firecrotch> TooEarly: or it appears that Dragnslcr is correct, uname -a will tell you
<labkom> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<margarita> hola :D
<labkom> hola for u...
<labkom> asuuuuuu..........bajingaaaaaaaaannnnnn
<andrewlin> Can anyone tell me what the channel for emerald or compiz is?
<newuser> ok...another install...  is there a shortcut for terminal   I DO NOT have one on my sys menu
<tekteen> andrewlin: here
<tekteen> andrewlin: for kubuntu :=)
<tekteen> :-)*
<NickPresta> andrewlin, #compiz-fusion
<newuser> i found it
<andrewlin> yes, for kubuntu, thnx nick
<newuser> dr willis are u still up
<DaSkreech> newuser: open konqueror and press F4
<BluesKaj> newuser, not listed in the kmenu under "System" ?
<DaSkreech> newuser: install yakauake and press F12
<newuser> yes I got it......
<DaSkreech> newuser: press Alt+space and type konsole
<newuser> what is the string to install the kubuntu restricted extras?
<newuser> im in root
<BluesKaj> !restricted formats | newuser
<ubotu> newuser: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dmcglone> did anyone else see that whois query?
<sub[t]rnl> its client side
<dmcglone> ok
<Manad> hi
<tekteen> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Manad> when I switch user ("start a new session"), the screen goes black and the computer no longer responds until I do a hard reset. Any ideas why?
<Xcell> Teeeyaw!
<dmcglone> Hello X
<Xcell> Hey, hey.
<dmcglone> I tried to send you a message earlier
<Xcell> I havent registered this nic yet?/ Will later today.
<Xcell> my hukt un fonix fer keebords is fsiling.
<DaSkreech> !register Xcell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about register xcell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !register | Xcell
<ubotu> Xcell: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Xcell> t/y
<dmcglone> it's easy
<Xcell> brb
<dmcglone> DM you from columbus?
<Xcell> done
<dmcglone> cool
<Xcell> I'm official
<dmcglone> well it tells me I can't send you a message
<Xcell> I just sent bill gates a linux xmas card.
<Xcell> ?
<Xcell> let me re log in
<jagcorvair> Hello all. How do I change my resolution to be 1280x768 @ 60Hz?
<dmcglone> system settings -> monitor
<jagcorvair> I have 1280x768, but not 60Hz
<jagcorvair> Sorry, dmcglone
<dmcglone> sorry for what?
<jagcorvair> dmcglone: Not disclosing full issue
<sub[t]rnl> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg <- you'll be able to generate resolutions as well as set Monitor refresh rates
<dmcglone> just go to system settings then click on monitor and display and adjust the slider change the dropdown to 60hz
<jagcorvair> sub[t]rnl: I have a set range, but how do I get it to be specifically @ 60Hz? The issue isn't when logged in, but during the boot splash screen. The screen goes blank and it tells me that I need to be at 1280x768 @ 60Hz.
<jagcorvair> The screen with Kubuntu and the bar under it doesn't show during boot and shutdown/reboot.
<dmcglone> I have the same issue
<dmcglone> I just bear with it.
<sub[t]rnl> i had the issue, its fixable
<jagcorvair> 51Hz and 55Hz are my only options.
<jagcorvair> This wasn't happening earlier. Nothing has changed.
<dmcglone> I tried adding the vga line to grub but never worked for me
<jagcorvair> :(
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, if you want to get framebuffering to work for your tty's comment the "blacklist vesafb" (but leave uncommented every others) line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer. add "fbcon" and "vesafb" in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules. add the vga=xxx in your menu.lst. Finally "sudo update-initramfs -k all -u" to apply ...
<Manad> what does tty mean?
<jagcorvair> So no way of fixing the refresh rate with 1280x768?
<dmcglone> terminal console Manad
<jagcorvair> Manad: TTY stands for Tele TYpwriter
<dmcglone> what happened X?
<Xcell> Oh well it says im registered but my pass wony go.
<Xcell> wont
<dmcglone> oh
<dmcglone> lets see if I can PM you
<Xcell> hit it
<dmcglone> nope. doesn't work, maybe it's me
<Xcell> How can I reset everything
<dmcglone> X are you using konversation?
<Xcell> pidgin
<dmcglone> oh. let me try logging out and back with a password
<Xcell> k
<Xcell> lol  his failed 2
<Minataku> TTY, or Tele TYpewriter is a historic thing
<Minataku> When terminals were electromechanical typewriters connected to the host system via telephone
<dmcglone> X I added my password seems to work for me
<Xcell> interesting..I would like to reset but like the nic.
<dmcglone> well didn't work. I don't know how to use pidgon or whatever you called it
<Xcell> hang on brb
<DaSkreech> Minataku: I heard that many cycles ago there was device that would have actual things that folded around data inputs to keep them separate and they were called folders!
<DaSkreech> how silly was that?
<DaSkreech> When they could have had a tagged database :)
<Minataku> lol
<dmcglone> how do I verify my nick is registered?
<DaSkreech> Login
<dmcglone> LOL I know that, but i'm not sure I set konversation up correctly so I don't know if it's actually using my password
<sub[t]rnl> query someone
<DaSkreech> I can query and not be logged in
<DaSkreech> I can't PM though
<dmcglone> yeah, thats the same here
<DaSkreech> dmcglone: on the server tab Nickserv should tell you that you are logged in
<dmcglone> ah Ok, I was correct, i'm not logged in
<dmcglone> tells me the password is incorrect
<kub^> when i try to access system settings | advanced | disk & filesystems i get the following error page http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/3171/snapshot4hp2.jpg
<DaSkreech> Yeah if it wasn't for Fedora I'd never remember mine
<dmcglone> It's been a long time that i've been on IRC and I remember registering this nick but don't remember the password
<DaSkreech> dmcglone: It's probably been deregistered
<DaSkreech> !register | dmcglone
<ubotu> dmcglone: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<DaSkreech> If not then #freenode
<dmcglone> i'm afraid to type the /msg nickserv command in here because I am afraid it will show my password
<kub^> type it in the nockserv window then :)
<kub^> nickserv *
<Dr_willis> dont put a space at the fron tof the command line
<dmcglone> I try that it tells me it doesn't understand the command. Let me try again
<DaSkreech> dmcglone: go to the server tab that's only you and a computer no chance of anyone seeing it
<XceII> yay
<dmcglone> Ok got it, it tells me my nick is already registered
<DaSkreech> or just type /msg nickserv help
<DaSkreech> then you can have a nice long chat with it
<popopo> hi again
<dmcglone> let me try a different password
<dmcglone> how did you do it X?
<XceII> im me
<popopo> how can I make my english kubuntu display in french? Usually there is a language selection at the logon menu, but  I don't see one in Kubuntu.
<dmcglone> X I got your message but I can't reply
<dmcglone> it's me thats got the problem
<XceII> oi
<dmcglone> let me try to remember my password
<XceII> That dont make sense.
<dmcglone> what don't make sense?
<XceII> U got mine but I cant see U
<dmcglone> because i'm not logged in
<XceII> k
<dmcglone> using wrong password, I need to log out and log back in with different password
<XceII> k
<dmcglone> if I can remember it.. LOL I got a few I remember from when I registered in the stone age
<XceII> No worries.
<dmcglone> I'll be back
<devinus> how can i see what model harddrive i'm using?
<DaSkreech> With prescription glasses! :)
<DaSkreech> though I suspect lshw will help as well
<dmcglone> Hmmm seems I don't know my password anymore
<popopo> sometimes when I'm doing an apt-get install, it asks me for the CD. What if I don't have the CD, how can I make it download the package instead?
<DaSkreech> #freenode
<DaSkreech> popopo: remove the Cd entry from sources.list
<XceII> replace your (l) with capitol i
<dmcglone> DaSkreech was that for me?
<DaSkreech> dmcglone: yes sir
<DaSkreech> assuming you are male
<popopo> ok, thanks
<dmcglone> DaSkreech now what am I supposed to do, convince them I forgot my password?
<dmcglone> LOL
<DaSkreech> follow along they are more experinced with this than you are :)
<dmcglone> of course they are :)
<XceII> How fitting.
<dmcglone> I'm working on it
<dmcglone> LOL
<XceII> k
<DaSkreech> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dmcglone> what I shouting?
<dmcglone> oh lord, hope I don't get kicked
<dmcglone> :)
<dmcglone> I can't seem to remember my password
<XceII> Do as I said earlier..re-do it ^
<XceII> Its what I did
<Minataku> Nicknames don't expire here
<dmcglone> Ah I took a darn good guess
<XceII> Minataku: Scroll up
<dmcglone> got it
<XceII> k
<XceII> .
<dmcglone> i'm back
<makuseru> are there any other audio recording/editing programs that are free, besides audacity?
<dmcglone> soundgarden
<dmcglone> oh by the way, X do you have an AIM screen name?
<XceII> no
<XceII> yet
<dmcglone> no other chat program you use other than IRC?
<XceII> na  just info and some political science
<XceII> let me try that brb
<dmcglone> k
<Nvrnight> I have a problem getting started with Ubuntu, after it completely loads my monitor turns off, anyone know how to fix this?
<dmcglone> does the power button turn it back on?
<Nvrnight> I turn it off and back on and the light is still orange
<Minataku> It's being sent an unusable signal
<Nvrnight> like when a system goes into standby
<dmcglone> does the monitor come back on though?
<Minataku> The monitor is shutting itself off to prevent damage
<Nvrnight> hmm
<Minataku> If it tried to display the signal it's getting, it would burn out
<dmcglone> wrong Xorg settings
<Nvrnight> alright
<Nvrnight> what should I do?
<Minataku> You likely need to explicitly tell the kernel what mode to use
<Minataku> Does the video work up to where it would normally load X11?
<Minataku> If you press Ctrl+Alt+F1 at that point, does the monitor turn back on?
<Minataku> If it does, then X11 is at fault
<Nvrnight> It works where it shows the loading bar and as soon as it gets to 100% it goes to the screen with a cursor, then shuts off like it's going into standbye
<Minataku> If not, you need to specify to the kernel explicitly what video mode to use
<Nvrnight> ctrl+alt+f1 didn't turn it on
<Minataku> !vga
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vga - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> Then you need to tell the kernel what mode to use
<Minataku> !cheat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> !cheatcodes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheatcodes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> >:|
<Minataku> Stupid bot
<Minataku> !bootoptions
<ubotu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Minataku> Try that one
<Minataku> You want the information on a boot option called "vga"
<Nvrnight> alright
<dmcglone> be careful how you talk to the bot you might get banned for abusing it...lol
<Minataku> It'll be in the form of "vga=" and a hexadecimal number
<dmcglone> or reconfigure the xserver
<Nvrnight> ok
<Minataku> Don't listen to dmcglone
<deuryte> XCELL
<Nvrnight> thanks for the help, I'm completely new to linux so this is a whole new world for me heheh
<Minataku> No offense but you're just plain incorrect, dmcglone
<dmcglone> whatever
<Minataku> The kernel is using a mode that his monitor can't handle
<dmcglone> really????
<dmcglone> duh!
<Minataku> X11 has nothing to do with this since the kernel itself is at fault
<dmcglone> not exactly, he has his x server settings wrong
<Minataku> Nvrnight: Just ignore him.
<dmcglone> but whatever.
<Nvrnight> so should I use "/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-k7 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash vga=771"
<dmcglone> I could care less, I know what i'm talking about
<Minataku> Sure, if that's a video mode your monitor can handle
<Nvrnight> lol I don't know what it can handle
<Minataku> I'd remove quiet and splash
<Minataku> Pick a low one then
<andrewlin> Can anyone tell me why NONE of my sound is working?
<Minataku> I'll give you mine, one sec
<Nvrnight> alright
<Minataku> vga=0x318
<Minataku> Which should be 24bit color at 1024x768
<Nvrnight> alright, I'll try it once it reboots
<Minataku> Which your monitor should be able to handle
<Minataku> Unless it's incredibly old
<Minataku> Like I said, I'd also remove "quiet" and "splash"
<Nvrnight> lol it might be pretty old, the computer isn't old but I think the monitor is
<deuryte> EVENING.....    DOES ANYONE KNOW Y I CANT SEEM TO GET PAST THE "INITIALIZING MODEM" STAGE OF MY ZOOM SERIAL MODEM??  [sorry for caps],
<deuryte> anyway, when i go to configure modem, it queeries and detects modem but then i go to look into the modem command set =  there is none, i even tried to manually set it up.
<Minataku> This way we can see what's going on, and if you see a bunch of text scrolling by, then it IS your X Window System settings
<Nvrnight> alright
<deuryte> im using kumuntu freshly downloaded just yesterday
<Darkrift411> i just ran updater and it updated my nvidia drivers. there was no flicker or restart, so does that mean the new drivers arent in use yet?
<dmcglone> good luck Nvrnight.
<Minataku> dmcglone: You MAY be right, but usually even if X11 feeds the monitor a bogus signal, switching to a VT where the kernel feeds a good one will return the monitor to a normal state
<Minataku> Though in the case that X crashes or goofs up the keyboard, that won't be the case
<dmcglone> you went for overkill, he could simply reconfigure his x server
<Nvrnight> it's loading now, I'll let you know how it goes
<Minataku> k
<dmcglone> been there many times
<Darkrift411> anyone?
<Minataku> Darkrift411: Reboot the system
<Nvrnight> monitor is staying on this time, but it doesn't display anything at all, the loading thing isn't even displaying
<Minataku> Theoretically you could unload and reload, but rebooting would probably be an easier option if you don't know what you're doing
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Minataku> Erm
<Minataku> Stupid bot
<Minataku> That used to be a meaningful thing
<Minataku> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nvrnight> lol
<Minataku> That's for Darkrift411
 * Darkrift411 is afraid to lol
<Minataku> Nvrnight: Have you already installed Kubuntu, or are you trying to install?
<Minataku> If you're trying to install, use the !alternate installer
<Nvrnight> trying to install Ubuntu
<deuryte> xcell
<Minataku> In that case
<Minataku> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<andrewlin> Can someone help me with my sound? It's not working.
<Minataku> andrewlin: Check the mixer settings.
<dmcglone> well looks like reconfiguring the x server wasn't the answer
<Minataku> Ensure that "Main" and "PCM" aren't muted
<XceII> ya
<Minataku> dmcglone: Told you it was the kernel
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I compile my own kernels and have fought with video issues
<Nvrnight> I downloaded "Ubuntu 7.10", the desktop edition
<dmcglone> it wasn't that either, he hasn't even installed.
<XceII> kernel who.
<dmcglone> lol
<Minataku> Well, the issue is that the kernel on the normal install CD is trying to do something that his video system doesn't like
<deuryte> i just spent alot of time. got much info. will be trying to figure this out, youd think the developers would have been just a little more3 easier
<XceII> !register | deuryte
<ubotu> deuryte: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Minataku> Nvrnight: Get the alternate installer
<XceII> so we can private
<dmcglone> I think he didn't have enough memory to run the graphical install
<dmcglone> or at least had enough but it was really slow
<Minataku> Speculation is useless
<Minataku> Assist or be silent
<Minataku> Nvrnight: Either way, use the alternate installer
<Minataku> That should work for you.
<dmcglone> wow your on a roll tonight
<Minataku> dmcglone: Making pointless assumptions about one's computer isn't going to help anyone.
<Minataku> I recommend you check the Code of Conduct.
<Darkrift411> well, i made it
<Minataku> !CoC > dmcglone
<Darkrift411> seems to be running correctly
<Minataku> Darkrift411: Great to hear!
<deuryte> xcell...........  anyway, when i go to configure modem, it queeries and detects modem but then i go to look into the modem command set = there is none, i even tried to manually set it up.
<Minataku> :D
<Minataku> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Minataku> Try that link, deuryte
<deuryte> ty
<Minataku> np
<Nvrnight> it'll be downloaded in a half hour, I'm not going to bed till it works, which might hurt my performance and work tommorrow but I don't care lol
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> I'd say go to sleep while it downloads
<XceII> Thanks Minataku.
<Minataku> Tired and cranky doesn't make for a good state for installing anything
<Minataku> XceII: You're welcome
<Minataku> I guess
<dmcglone> I didn't see anything about pointless assumptions in the CoC
<dmcglone> :-)
<Minataku> Though I'm not sure how I helped you
<Minataku> lol
<XceII> For the modem link
<deuryte> im loading now, but keep in mind, its a external zoom serial modem,  using latest kumuntu, with kppp
<Minataku> Oh
<XceII> deu is my brother
<Minataku> Well, you're welcome
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Ah!
<Minataku> That would explain things
<Minataku> lol
<Nvrnight> tired and cranky is how I get stuff done, lol
<Minataku> Heh
<Nvrnight> that's college life
<Minataku> I prefer panicked and out of time
<XceII> Yesterday I put kubuntu on useing hight speed..so he went home to dialup .
<Minataku> My best work comes at the last minute
<deuryte> i might even have all the anwers i need already, ive got the kppp manual, plus the info u just sent on a thumb, ready to decifer........
 * dthacker prepares to gnomeslap Klamav, which is not quitting when told to.
<deuryte> way too much home work for a dumb dial up connection.........  c'mon!! developers !!!!!
<Nvrnight> Minataku, you been using linux a long time? You seem pretty knowledgeable
<Nvrnight> I remember using dial up, that was about 8 years ago though
<Minataku> About 3 years
<Minataku> Though everything computers and electronics is natural to me
<XceII> It would be nice if some one helped him make it work
<sub[t]rnl> robo cat
<Minataku> I used SuSE for about a year then switched to Gentoo where I've been since
<Nvrnight> when I get back on dial up I feel like a turtle crossing the street, slowly getting to the other side with a chance of being cut off
 * dthacker does not miss dial up
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Heya, sub[t]rnl
<sub[t]rnl> heyas :D
 * Minataku wags his three fox tails and flicks a cheetah ear playfully
<Minataku> ^^
 * sub[t]rnl snuggles
 * Minataku purrs and cuddles back
<Minataku> X)
<dthacker> I used to run a datacenter where 30 branch offices dialed in to unix box.  yuck.
<Minataku> But yeah, I've learned a lot about Linux/Unix/etc
<XceII> deu..go to #ubuntu..they help people over there
<Minataku> I've got other machines running NetBSD
<deuryte> 4
<dmcglone> LOL Xcell
<Minataku> Various architectures like SPARC and PMAX
<Minataku> SPARC is my favorite
<Nvrnight> coo
<Minataku> I've also got a SunOS 4.1.4 box that needs fixing
<dmcglone> I wonder how long they will help him before they get attitude
<dmcglone> Like some people I know
<Minataku> And one that's PReP and running AIX 4.3.3
<Minataku> I'm a collector
<XceII> Me 2  seems like you cant get help anywhere anymore.
<Minataku> I've also got a couple of DOS machines
<Minataku> Since DOS is pretty versatile and the best choice for older boxes
<dmcglone> or told to shut up because you threaten someones intelligence
<Minataku> Especially ones that are PC/XT Compatible laptops
<XceII> typical
<Minataku> lol
<dthacker> Minataku: have you worked with an Alpha?
 * dthacker has inherited a 4 way server
<Minataku> I still lack a working Alpha
<Minataku> I have an AlphaPC mainboard
<Minataku> I also had a really old Alpha, too
<Minataku> Both are non-functional :(
<dthacker> I have an IBM J30, too, but I haven't fired it up recently.
<Minataku> The old Alpha had a blown SCSI chip
<deuryte> xcell.  go here........irc://freenode/%23ubuntu..they
<Minataku> The mainboard is just trashed somehow
<Minataku> But we should take this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Nvrnight> I got disconnected, heh
<dthacker> nah, I should just go start learning my packaging.  good localtime all.
<Minataku> Aw
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I wanted to talk more XD
<dmcglone> dthacker too much info ;-)
<Minataku> 0
<Minataku> Oops
<Minataku> lol
<XceII> deuryte #kubuntu-offtopic
<TheFishy> its a bit busy in ubuntu... so ill ask in here cause its a kde question really...
<TheFishy> anyways
<TheFishy> whats a good browser for kde?
<Minataku> Firefox
<TheFishy> i hate firefox anything else?
<TheFishy> i have tried several
<TheFishy> konqueror...
<dmcglone> try opera
<TheFishy> tried it
<TheFishy> annoying features
<Minataku> If you hate features, try Dillo
<dmcglone> I agree fishy, I didn't like it either
<Minataku> If you hate yourself, try Internet Explorer
<dmcglone> I stuck to konqueror
<Minataku> lol
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> lol
<TheFishy> lol
<TheFishy> nice
<TheFishy> dillo is that a serious browser
<Minataku> Yeah
<Minataku> Extremely light
<Minataku> No Javascript
<Minataku> No CSS
<Minataku> It's actually a very good browser
<Minataku> Though it's really featureless
<TheFishy> ugh
<TheFishy> i dont like featureless type like flash
<TheFishy> i just dont want gestures
<TheFishy> and all that crap
<TheFishy> i want java css and flash
<TheFishy> if i didn't i would use lynx
<Minataku> Firefox has no gestures stock
<dmcglone> just use konq
<Minataku> And it's customizable to the point where you can disable anything you don't want
<marx2k> Has anyone seen the following message when running smbtree: "Server requested plaintext password but 'client use plaintext auth' is disabled"
<TheFishy> opera is nice for me just i want to take off the speed dial stuff
<TheFishy> anyone know how?
<dmcglone> no
<dmcglone> I don't
<Minataku> I'd say modify the source code but OPERA IS PROPRIETARY
<TheFishy> lol
<thomas_newbie__> can someone help me with a binary question
<radikale> hi
<radikale> the updater crashed during updating
<radikale> help
<radikale> is it borked?
<radikale> how to recover?
<thomas_newbie__> i have a question about binary subtraction, but I don't wanna post it here. Can anyone help me in pvt?
<radikale> heelo?
<TheFishy> radikale:  just relaunch it
<TheFishy> thomas_newbie__:  10 = 2 100= 3 101=4
<TheFishy> its simple
<TheFishy> 01 is 01
<TheFishy> then u move the 1 over for each number
<DaSkreech> TheFishy: what's wrong with konqueror?
<TheFishy> its doesn't load flash right
<Nvrnight> burning the cd now Minataku, it's only a matter of time now
<TheFishy> minataku whats that
<Nvrnight> ...before I go stab people at work
 * TheFishy gives Nvrnight a knife
<DaSkreech> TheFishy: loads it for me
<TheFishy> meh it lags it up
<TheFishy> does anyone know how to load up scripts in konversation
<DaSkreech> konversation does scripts?
<TheFishy> does it?
<Dragnslcr> You can alias commands to execute shell scripts, yeah
<Dragnslcr> Unfortunately, it doesn't have event handling, though
<TheFishy> well i have a mirc script that allows me to accept or decline pms...
<TheFishy> damn thats event handling
<TheFishy> irc script*
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, don't think you could do that in Konversation
<TheFishy> what do u use? oh wait
<TheFishy> xchat :P
<Dragnslcr> I'm kinda surprised nobody has implemented it yet. Seems like it should be pretty easy for someone that knows the source code
<Dragnslcr> Heh, yeah, I have one event-based script that I just can't quite let go of yet
<surgy> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<TheFishy> compiz sucks
<TheFishy> :P
<surgy> well i was looking for the name of what beryl turned into so that i can join the appropriate channel to ask questions
<Dragnslcr> That'd be #compiz-fusion
<surgy> Dragnslcr: thank you
<TheFishy> Dragnslcr: does xchat support event handling
<surgy> is there a program for kubuntu to set an alarm? an audible alarm?
<Nvrnight> Minataku: It seams to be working now with that alternate cd
<mot__> in the processes window
<mot__> what's the difference between vmsize and vmrss
<DaSkreech> surgy: on what event?
<Dragnslcr> TheFishy- yeah, it does. You can use Perl or Python to attach functions to events
<g2g591> surgy;kalarm .
<TheFishy> i dont know those lanuages... do u know any sites that allows u to download scripts to add on?
<Dragnslcr> Not offhand. I wrote my own
<surgy> DaSkreech: on a time event, say play certain audio file at a certain time at a certain volume
<DaSkreech> surgy: isn't that what kalarm is for?
<surgy> DaSkreech: im unfamiliar with kalarm, but im installing it now :)
<surgy> g2g591: thnx
<wallabee> hiho
<TheFishy> ugh GUYS stop apt-getting... its bogged down right now
<surgy> TheFishy: lol, so you can use it?
<TheFishy> yeah why not?
<TheFishy> :P
<Nvrnight> bleh, my installation is taking forever at 83%, I hope it's not frozen
<Nvrnight> nvm, there it went lol
<wallabee> same here ;)
<wallabee> 83% hehe
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: you have the cable plugged in?
<neville__> Just for that
<neville__> I'm going to go apt-get mode now =]
<wallabee> sudo modprobe em28xx
<wallabee> sorry wrong window
<DaSkreech> neville__: sudo apt-get install *
<surgy> did they ever fix the problem with kubuntu 64 where it had crappy support for 32 bit apps?
<TheFishy> whats that command do?
<neville__> I know how to use apt-get, I just wanted a reaction from that guy...
<TheFishy> neville__: im done using it now
<TheFishy> bog it down as much as u want
<surgy> let me rephrase that, last time i tryed kubuntu 64 i couldnt use half my programs becuase they were 32 bit, but that was almost a year ago, has this been fixed?
<DaSkreech> With boneitis?
<DaSkreech> surgy: I have no idea what half your programs are and as such have no way of helping you
<tazgodx_> how do i install a printer? and does anyone know if the lexmark 1400 series works on linux?
<surgy> DaSkreech: lol ok, answered my question, ill wait, if i dont hear "every 32 bit app will work" then i dont want it :)
<surgy> !printer | tazgodx_
<ubotu> tazgodx_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<DaSkreech> surgy: 32 bit apps are bound to be wonky under a 64bit OS
<surgy> DaSkreech: well then untill all my software is updated to 64bit then thats a no go for me
<TheFishy> is there anyway to save the apt-cache search list to look through it later?
<DaSkreech> surgy: are they open source?
<DaSkreech> TheFishy: it is saved. Its local
<surgy> DaSkreech: most some arnt
<surgy> cedega for example
<DaSkreech> you can pull out the cable and still apt-cache search
<TheFishy> DaSkreech: so i will be able to do it offline?
<DaSkreech> surgy: I think that you can pull the CVS and compile  cedega for 64 bit
<DaSkreech> TheFishy: yes
<surgy> DaSkreech: then what is the point of me paying for the precompiled version :)
<DaSkreech> you can't apt-get install obviously but you can find what you want
<TheFishy> DaSkreech: awesome. ty
<TheFishy> of course.
<DaSkreech> surgy: well if you are paying them complain
<surgy> DaSkreech: i will
<wallabee> anyone tried mirc with wine?
<DaSkreech> wallabee: You like Mirc that much?
<TheFishy> Mirc is crap
<TheFishy> but it works with wine...
<wallabee> a ok thanks
<TheFishy> 4000b/s via apt-get :(
<loaxx> wallabee dont run mirc in kubuntu
<loaxx> konversation is actually ok.
<loaxx> and bitchx is nice
<loaxx> are you a mirc scripter ??
<loaxx> www.aric.org
<TheFishy> i am
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: hi :)
<loaxx> well, learn to tcl script.
<wallabee> no i don't need it for me
<DaSkreech> hello
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: can you help me with a question thats killin me
<loaxx> then have bots run your sripts
<XceII> From what I have seen / kopete does it all.
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47651/
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: no clue
<wallabee> just need it for my brother who switched to linux yesterday
<thomas_newbie__> :(
<loaxx> I really love kubuntu, ive been using it for a while. I went Kdesktop over gnome because we were using redhat with kdesktop at my school and thats what I learned on.
<TheFishy> i hate where xchat's input line is
<loaxx> but I am gonna switch soon to Debian with kde on it
<TheFishy> time to purge
<loaxx> aloy of people make fun of me for using kubuntu at home.
<loaxx> alot.
<TheFishy> i use linux mint kde version
<TheFishy> kde rocks
<neville__> Those people are silly
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: does look wrong though
<neville__> I use Kubuntu at home (like right now)
<neville__> And the same happened
<neville__> Until they actually saw it...
<neville__> =]
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: don't know why?
<XceII> loaxx: Dont mind them..they are show offs waiting for a fall.
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: only the first 4 digits are off
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: where did you add the one?
<Neoxeekhrobe> guys I am running Kubuntu on Intel p3 960MHz with 512mb ram. I will upgrade to 1G ram because Kubuntu sometimes gets slow and only 22% of ram is free when I am doing nothing. What I want to know is that is 1G ram enough or should I move to P4 with 1G ram?
<XceII> I would suggest 1-2 megs of ram
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: calculator says: 1101 1101 0010         my answer is: 1110 1101 0010
<surgy> can i install kubuntu on a pocket pc? with a 300 mhz proc and 32 mb ram?
<TheFishy> i have 2.4 ghz with 1 gb ddr 333
<TheFishy> surgy: no
<XceII> lol no surgy
<wallabee> surgy: use familiar linux
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: yes did in your working out where did you add the one?
<XceII> dls linux may work=damn small linux
<TheFishy> if i cant install it on my palm os 300 mhz 2gb ram u cant install it on that
<DaSkreech> surgy: there is a Ubuntu mobile edition install hat install kubuntu and take off gnome
<DaSkreech> then suffffaaaa!!!!
<DaSkreech> <end 300 mode>
<TheFishy> does ubuntu mobile edition support palm os devices
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: i didn't.....its still there because theres nothing underneath 1110
<wallabee> jihaa my cinergy dvbt usb card works hehe
<XceII> yay
<TheFishy> whats the min req for ubuntu mobile
<XceII> google it
<XceII> your modle
<TheFishy> huh
<XceII> google your model# of your component..it should have specs
<Syntra> Guys, does Kubuntu block any ports by default?
<XceII> oh..sry missed it
<charmgene> hi, just installed compiz on kubuntu guty, but there are no iwndows borders. anyone can help?
<sub[t]rnl> have you installed emerald?
<charmgene> yes
<sub[t]rnl> did you start compiz with --replace?
<charmgene> yes
<charmgene> and emerald does not take effect
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> alt+f2 emerald --replace
<charmgene> thank you i'll try it
<Nvrnight> Does it take Ubuntu a long time at the "Cleaning up..." stage?
<XceII> Whats the clean up stage?
<Nvrnight> 97%
<TheFishy> I am trying to get my palm tx to sync with linux mint (kubutu) can someone help me with it?
<XceII> What command did you use
<XceII> Nvrnight: What command did you use?
<Nvrnight> I'm installing Ubuntu
<Nvrnight> it says it's "Cleaning Up..."
<XceII> ah  it is prolly still initialising then..let it go
<Nvrnight> aight
<XceII> It will prompt you for re-boot
<Nvrnight> lol check this out in offtopic, hilarity
<gadren> hey, i've got another question -- my sound isn't working at all.  I've set up mp3 support in Amarok, both mp3 and oggs are working (Amarok's visualizations are moving with the music), but i hear no sound from anything.  the volume is set right, by the way
<TheFishy> did u try pluging in an audio output device?
<gadren> what do you mean?
<TheFishy> double check its plugged in, seriously happens to me
<TheFishy> ...
<TheFishy> like speakers
<gadren> yeah, everything's plugged in
<TheFishy> or headphones
<TheFishy> u sure?
<gadren> i changed amarok's sound output to oss, and it started playing
<DaSkreech> thomas_newbie__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two's_complement
<gadren> but when it's alsa or autodetect it doesn't work
<gadren> how can i get it to work in alsa?
<TheFishy> well then...
<TheFishy> use oss...
<TheFishy> what the difference of these modes?
<gadren> well, i heard that alsa is more maintained and that it allows for playing multiple audio streams at a time
<gadren> and i've had alsa working on this laptop before
<TheFishy> can the palmdesktop be used with wine?
<Level15> hmmm, hi everyone. my kmail does not want to decrypt msgs, it says bad passphrase, which is odd b-c it never asks for it... any ideas_
<Level15> ?
<thomas_newbie__> DaSkreech: lol dude i've read through all that and more
<Nvrnight> Ok, my Ubuntu loads to 100% and then my montior shuts off like the system is going into standby
<XceII> move your mouse and see if it goes
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: can you jump to terminal one?
<Nvrnight> I just have a keyboard hooked up atm, do I need a mouse?
<XceII> oi
<Nvrnight> terminal one?
<wallabee> use the space button
<Nvrnight> it doesn't do anything pressing buttons
<Nvrnight> it's not actually standby but the screen is shut off as if it was
<Nvrnight> it does it everytime after the ubuntu loading bar gets to 100%
<wallabee> Nvrnight, you can try restarting the xserver with   strg + alt + backspace
<gadren> OK, i got it working.  Just to let y'all know, the command to get it working was "asoundconf set-default-card had-intel"
<level1> Hi, something is using my disk space in /home at a rate of 2MB/s until the drive is full.  If I delete something to free up space, it will fill it up again.  is there a way I can find out what it is?
<Nvrnight> strg?
<XceII> ctl
<wallabee> sorry its ctl
<wallabee> ctrl ;)
<Nvrnight> when should I press ctrl+alt+backspace when I restart?
<level1> is there any kind of program that will monitor hard drive access in real time?  or tell me what the most recently accessed file is?
<XceII> htop works
<wallabee> no when the screen is black
<Nvrnight> ahh, it doesn't do anything
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: does alt+ctrl+F1 get you anything?
<XceII> it tells what is being uses and what %age is being used vis process
<XceII> esed
<Nvrnight> ctrl alt f1 does nothing as well
<XceII> Nvrnight: In all my time monitoring the channel I never seen anyone boot or install ubunto with no mouse...not saying it isnt done.
<XceII> Unless your on a laptop.
<Nvrnight> I used alternate install cd
<makuseru> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Nvrnight> text based
<XceII> ah..#ubuntu might be the room for that
<Nvrnight> trying there as well lol
<XceII> gnome is tex based while kde is gui
<Nvrnight> they telling me to search forums
<XceII> Not 2 many tech on this time of nite (subday) try in a time zone known to be monday day.
<XceII> sunday
<TheFishy> I am trying to get my palm tx to sync with linux mint (kubutu) can someone help me with it?
 * Hydrogen is curious to know why typing too is too much work
<sparr_> I have 'bind,auto' mounts in my fstab now.  when i rebooted, fsck dumped me into a maintenance console with nothing mounted because it couldnt run on them (duh).  how can i avoid that?
<XceII> Comes with the territory.
<XceII> Handle it.
<XceII> Wondrs why people nit pick out of personal duty.
<DaSkreech> !bootoptions | Nvrnight
<ubotu> Nvrnight: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: you are looking for vga
<DaSkreech> Hydrogen: Me 2
<XceII> Me (t2oo)
<TooEarly> is there any log or command to show when you installed your os
<Nvrnight> DaSkreech: k, I used vga=771(800x6 w/ 256 colors) and the monitor still turns off as if the system was going into standby
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: and alt+ctrl+F1 still doesn't work?
<Nvrnight> right
<Level15> Nvrnight: do vga=normal
<Nvrnight> k
<Nvrnight> awsome it worked, you're my new hero level15, you just gained enough xp for level16, you win the internet
<Nvrnight> nvm I spoke too soon, it went through a whole lot of bootup stuff and then it shut off again
<Level15> HAHAHA
<XceII> oi
<Level15> it probably shut off when X started or something
<Level15> could you describe exactly what was the las thing you say on the screen?
<Level15> *last
<Nvrnight> I'll run it again and see what it says last
<XceII> stop miss spelling..there are hidden grammatical programmers watching.
<Level15> hahaha
<XceII> 2 b or not 2 b.
<Nvrnight> something about battery stats and then it does one more line and it shut off before I can tell what that line says
<XceII> wow r U on bat right now?.if not take the bat out and rely on supply...just a thought
<Nvrnight> lol no I'm not
<Nvrnight> it's a desktop
<XceII> weird
<Nvrnight> he asked what the last thing I see on the screen is before it goes blank
<XceII> looks like x is looking like a laptop
<XceII> @
<XceII> Wonders if install was ok
<Level15> try now the ctrl+alt+f1 thing
<XceII> what are you running..
<Nvrnight> ctrl+alt+f1 does nothing
<Nvrnight> gonna try it with another monitor
<Daisuke-Ido> then try ctrl+alt+f2
<Nvrnight> a more up to date one
<XceII> Nvrnight: What are you installing...ubuntu or kubuntu
<Nvrnight> ubuntu
<XceII> k
<Nvrnight> well it's not the monitor, it does the same with a good monitor
<Nvrnight> the last thing that appears on the screen is something about battery state
<XceII> not having a mouse confuses me..
<XceII> on a desktop
<wallabee> lol
<Nvrnight> I got one, just not on that computer lol
<XceII> I think ya screwed up
<Nvrnight> I don't think it's mouse related though
<XceII> fight the good fight...rock on.
<Nvrnight> maybe it has to do with my video card, ati radeon 9700 pro
<XceII> Thinks that once an o/s is installed (*with) mouse..it can be configed @ a later time to do different
<XceII> could be..get a mouse..their cheap..really.
<abhra> Hi, Any body know why Quicktime quits with buffer overrun error. Please help
<Nvrnight> I have mouses, just not on that comp lol
<Nvrnight> I have 3 comps, my laptop, my desktop, and the desktop I'm trying to put Ubuntu on, only 2 mouses
<Daisuke_Ido> your laptop has a touchpad, no?
<XceII> Do the right thing..re install and use a mouse till U learn the o/s..this is a time waster.
<XceII> Think Smart.
<Nvrnight> lol how is learning the os going to help if I can't get it to boot up
<XceII> Have a good one.
<Nvrnight> fyi when I use the live cd it does the exact same thing, with the mouse hooked up
<XceII> Then U may have the wrong write..try another 1.
<XceII> What mobo and cpu do U have?
<Nvrnight> Mainboard mb with intel pentium III cpu(not sure what speed)
<XceII> And (burn) it at a slow speed (ensuring) quality.
<XceII> Think Smart.
<XceII> 700mhz?
<Eicca> how come my Kcron wont work? I put 10.12 and 6:00 and to command "shutdown" and it did nothing.. o_O
<Nvrnight> 800mhz
<Nvrnight> now that I think about it
<XceII> Re do the write.
<Dr_willis_> Hmm, is kcron for user cron jobs or can it set up root cron jobs?
<Nvrnight> k
<XceII> And (use) a mouse..it can be changed later..
<XceII> Stop using the room as a experimentation source/ That dont cut it and is a time waster.
<XceII> Think Smart.
<Nvrnight> I'm just trying to get a problem solved. That is all
<Hydrogen> Eicca: you need to pass more parameters to shutdown
<Hydrogen> Eicca: and run it as root
<Hydrogen> Eicca: or use `poweroff` as root
<XceII> Thats fine..but start from scratch and learn the o/s first.
<Dr_willis_> Linux FUNdaMENTALS  ! :)
<Nvrnight> How do you expect me to learn the o/s if I can't even boot it up
<XceII> Nvrnight: Use a mouse and burn @ a slow speed....enjoy it when you do.
 * Dr_willis_ has totally missed the problem
<XceII> Nvrnight: With a graphics card..without a mouse..U are on your own
<Nvrnight> I told you I tried with a mouse
<Eicca> Hydrogen: so "sudo poweroff"
<Nvrnight> I'm going to burn at the slowest speed to rule out that problem to
<Hydrogen> Eicca: yes
<Eicca> arent I supposed to give the sudo password then?
<XceII> Dr_willisHe installed ubuntu without a mouse on a 800mhz sys.
<Level15> i think there's a group called shutdown or something
<XceII> with an old graphics card @ that.
<Eicca> Hydrogen: well umm I want it to shut down at night :D
<sigma> anyone know of some php software like ubuntu hive?
<Dr_willis_> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Hydrogen> Eicca: you could add a rule to sudoers to do so..
<Hydrogen> or you could add it to roots crontab
<Dr_willis_> yep. roots crontab would be the way to do it i think.
<Level15> sigma: what about hive itself?
<Eicca> if I add it to roots crontab I just put "sudo shutdown" and I dont have to give the password?
<sigma> i know about lamp, im looking for a program like joomla but one that manages a media collection
<Hydrogen> you don't need sudo then
 * Dr_willis_ though sigma ment 'have'
<Dr_willis_> :)
<XceII> be-have?
<XceII> lol
<sigma> Level15: isn't that project dead? if not where do u download it from?
<gadren> does anyone have experience in setting up kgtk with firefox?
<Hydrogen> kgtk?
<Hydrogen> sounds like a bad idea
<Level15> sigma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Hive
<Level15> sigma: dunno if it's dead
<sigma> gadren: id also like to know how to do that
<Dr_willis_> !info kgtk
<ubotu> Package kgtk does not exist in gutsy
<gadren> i've been trying with every .deb of it i can find, but when i try to run it with firefox, it either goes into a memory-eating infinite loop, or a segfault
<sigma> kgtk is only on kde-apps.org , its a script
<Level15> kgtk???
<XceII> NYC?..geta rope...lol.
<Hydrogen> err
<Hydrogen> you should use
<gadren> yeah, it replaces firefox's file dialogs with kde's
<Hydrogen> gtk-qt-engine
<Hydrogen> not some random script on kde-appps that got crapped out by someone
<Level15> gadren: oh, that's cool
<gadren> hydrogen, that's not the same -- gtk-qt-engine is for widget style, not for actual changes in dialogs
<Eicca> hmm wtf, this is weird
<Level15> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KGtk+for+Kubuntu+Feisty?content=67315
<Eicca> yesterday I played Lemmingball Z and WoW (with wine) just fine
<Eicca> but today nothing works :D
<Hydrogen> hmm
<Hydrogen> true
<Hydrogen> then use opera
<Eicca> I type in "wine WoW.exe" as usual and nothing pops out to the screen
<Hydrogen> because firefox is almost as bad as gtk
<XceII> lol opera
<Dr_willis_> moasic!
<Dr_willis_> Mosaic?
<Hydrogen> and I do agree, gtk's file dialog is the worst adventure I've ever undertaken
<Dr_willis_> :) i forget the spelling
<Level15> personally, I can't wait till konq uses webkit
<Hydrogen> the gimp manages to make it worse than usual
<sigma> gadren: try flock, it has a amazing theme, looks kinda like kde
<gadren> this isn't about themes, sigma :)  i already have a crystal theme for firefox
<Dr_willis_> there is a flock theme for firefox. :) but its not 'quiet' the same
<Dr_willis_> not really compared flock with firefox in depth however.
<Hydrogen> I thought there was a way to choose the dialog type in firefox
<Hydrogen> but maybe i'm actually thinking of opera
<sigma> gadren: theres another alternative to the file dialogs
<gadren> the about:config thing?
<gadren> yeah, i know
<gadren> but a while back, i had gotten kgtk working, but i can't for the life of me remember how i did it
<Hydrogen> but
<Hydrogen> use opera and your life will get much much better
<Level15> sigma: yeah, avoid ff
<Level15> use konq
<gadren> thanks, but that's not what i'm looking for
<gadren> i've tried both, by the way
<Hydrogen> konq is opera lite.
<sigma> level15: konq is hopeless
<XceII> How so Hydrogen..I need to know..I didnt have good luck with it.
<sigma> gadren: change ui.allow_platform_file_picker to false in about:config. it helps a bit
<Hydrogen> XceII: that is an extremely open ended question
<XceII> I know
<gadren> thanks, sigma -- if i can't get kgtk working on my own, i'll do that
<XceII> Hydrogen:  I use (no script) on ff.. what in opera would compare?
<Hydrogen> speed
<Hydrogen> opera is about 300x faster in doing everything
<Hydrogen> than firefox
<Hydrogen> and it uses qt isntead of gtk
<Hydrogen> yay integration
<Level15> Hydrogen: except, maybe, loading for the 1st time
<sigma> if only there was a nice deb for kgtk, because that really integrates firefox
<Hydrogen> Level15: maybe, I load it on startup
<Hydrogen> so I don'[t notice it
<XceII> interesting
<sigma> hydrogen: i don't feel much of a speed diff
<Level15> ff is a cpu + ram hog
<emilsedgh> my knemo is not working right, i mean it always increase/decreases the sound, but most of the times it doesnt show itself (osd)
<gadren> there are some debs for kgtk, sigma
<Hydrogen> and the opera 9.5 snapshots are shaping up to be yet another riddiculous amount of speed faster
<XceII> That makes sense though.
<sigma> opera actually felt slower for me
<gadren> but i just don't know if they're working for me -- when i try to use them, i get the errors i first mentioend
<XceII> me 2 sigma
<Hydrogen> sigma: err, numbers all support the opera
<sigma> gadren: where did u find them?
<Hydrogen> plus
<Hydrogen> try navigating back a page
<Hydrogen> its instant
<gadren> i just googled for kgtk deb, and there were a couple on kde-apps
<sigma> but its missing the "exception" to showing all images option
<XceII> I'll stick with ff..opera did sem slower and had 2 many errors.
<Hydrogen> also, mouse gestures (awesome).. the fact that it can handle more than ten tabs without using giant amoutns of ram..
<Hydrogen> the fact that its at least mostly standards compliant
<Hydrogen> and doesn't invent its own standards (hello firefox)
<XceII> nah
<wallabee> is there something like acdsee in kde?
<sigma> gadren: did u have a problem installing it?
<XceII> Opera is tempting....like a crack pipe.....enjoy.
<XceII> lol
<Hydrogen> you are relaly bad at making sense
<praveenm> hi all, how to connect to my ubuntu server via XDMCP, is there any GUI or command to connect?
<Level15> hell, I don't find a crap pipe tempting
<gadren> well, the .deb files install fine, sigma, but when i try to use them, "kgtk-wrapper firefox" or "kgtk2-wrapper firefox", it says there's a segmentation error
<Hydrogen> wait.. i shld say...  u dont make much sense...
<XceII> Hydrogen:  sniff the clean air of (fire-fox)....enjoy.
<Hydrogen> heh
<Hydrogen> I can tell you've never looked at the code behind it
<Hydrogen> its a nice cess pool
<XceII> exactly..I realise that..
<sigma> gadren: how exactly do u use them? keeps telling me that kdeinit can't find the file
<XceII> opera is for porn users.
<gadren> heh, i'm not sure, sigma
<Level15> XceII: lol! why?
<DaSkreech> wallabee: whats' accdsee?
<XceII> it has (speed).
<wallabee> acdsee the image proggl
<wallabee> with database preview and so on
<DaSkreech> try digikam
<Hydrogen> well
<Hydrogen> considdering everyone "uses" porn, I guess opera is for everyone!
<XceII> c
<sigma> lol
<XceII> self telling,
<wallabee> ok will try it thanx
<sigma> why is opera the porn browser?
<emilsedgh> i got a problem with restricted manager, its not getting saved, i check my wireless, it downloads the firmware and runs, but when i restart, it forgets about it
<Cannoli> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<XceII> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<XceII> Not commercial!
<wallabee> XceII, thats for you  http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=5430343841227974645
<Cannoli> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<XceII> whats it about wallabee
<Cannoli> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<XceII> I'm not your average lolly pop wallabee.  stay tuned.
<wallabee> lol
<gadren> say, i used to have a /usr/local/bin/firefox, but not anymore -- anyone know how to get it back?
<gadren> reinstalling firefox through apt doesn't do it
<wallabee> DaSkreech, had it installed but never tried it but digikam is exactly what i need hehe thanx
<XceII> What did youbdo that the room doesnt know about garden
<DaSkreech> !equivalents
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<DaSkreech> wallabee: ^^^
<DaSkreech> If you want KDE versions of that list you can ask but that should help you for a few weeks
<sub[t]rnl> gadren: locate firefox
<sub[t]rnl> though /usr/bin/ should be default
<DaSkreech> which firefox would be more helpful
<emilsedgh> gadren: whereis firefox
<XceII> The one that is more oranger.
<XceII> lol
<sigma> linux is so much better than windows, i can encode any video for my smartphone, in windows i could only encode a fraction of my collection
<XceII> I agree sigma.
<joseph> how do i look up my gateway adress ?
<Nvrnight> ok I got my problem fixed lol, the command that fixed it is "vga=normal nosplash single"
<sigma> daskreech: i like flock
<emilsedgh> gadren: type that in konsole
<DaSkreech> sigma: say that loudly anytime you pass someone :)
<Nvrnight> just so you know for future reference
<sigma> lol
<gadren> i did
<DaSkreech> sigma: wonderful
<XceII> opers stinks though...dont do it......no waiting.
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: :)
<gadren> i know that firefox is in /usr/bin
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: single?
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: thats' not cool
<Nvrnight> yea, the screen doesn't go black now
<Nvrnight> lol
<gadren> but i could have sworn there was one in /usr/local/bin too
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: it doesn't work without single?
<Hydrogen> only if you didn't install it through apt
<Nvrnight> nope
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: >_<
<DaSkreech> that's bad
<Nvrnight> they said I need to edit a .conf file for my video card
<Hydrogen>  /usr/local is reserved for stuff installed otuside of ythe package management system
<sigma> gadren: lol, perhaps u should delete that one
<XceII> lol
<gadren> oh, ok
<Nvrnight> something to do with "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf "
<DaSkreech> Nvrnight: that would be right
<DaSkreech> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<DaSkreech> or read that link ^^^^
<XceII> I just sent bill gates a kubuntu xmas card.
<DaSkreech> XceII: as long as it was in ODF i approve
<Hydrogen> and he just made antoher million dollars on windows sales
<maduser2> whoa konverstion logged me off
<XceII> ya it was.
<Cannoli> !.ebuild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebuild - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maduser2> now i can not use my identified name
<Level15> maduser2: there's a way to tell nickserv to kick the other you
<DaSkreech> maduser2: ghost it
<sigma> xcell: lol where did u find that
<XceII> lol
<XceII> gimp
<maduser2> how?
<Hydrogen> maduser: /nickserv ghost nickname password
<maduser2> thanks
<XceII> brb
<maduser> thanks
<emilsedgh> DaSkreech: where is jucato?
<DaSkreech> emilsedgh: out
<Cannoli> can someone help me set up a printer please
<DaSkreech> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<maduser> is it HP?
<Cannoli> i looked up my printer but i cant seem to find a driver for it
<Cannoli> no its lexmark x74
<DaSkreech> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X74
<DaSkreech> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkPrinters
<XceII> check
<maduser> ?
<Nvrnight> I edited the file, do I do writeout or exit
<sigma> brb chaps
<XceII> k sigma
<maduser> w00t
<DaSkreech> Writeout
<XceII> Yahoooooooo!
<Nvrnight> it says ^O for writeout
<Nvrnight> so what does that mean exactly, lol
<maduser> he's using nano?
<Nvrnight> yea
<maduser> why not just use kate
<Nvrnight> dunno what that is, all I know is I have to change this driver to Vesa
<XceII> lol c?
<XceII> vesa is your bet
<maduser> the text editor
<maduser> like notpad
<Level15> or get a dellbuntu :P
<Nvrnight> I have put vesa as the driver now, just got to save the changes
<XceII> Nvrnight: is it ati or nvidia
<Nvrnight> ati
<XceII> oi
<maduser> i haven't had that many problems with my ati card
<maduser> considering it is 3 years old
<XceII> Thats why
<maduser> should i get a new ati or will that cause problems?
<XceII> if it works..dont break it
<maduser> I mean like uprgrade card
<XceII> I wouldnt
<maduser> ah
<Level15> maduser: if u want new card and care abt acceleration, go to nvidia
<maduser> cool
<maduser> its also for a labtop
<XceII> still
<maduser> changing cards for that is a bitch
<maduser> i guess ill stay
<XceII> I can just see the flat head screw driver marks on madusers lappy..lol
<Cannoli> how do i run a .install file?
<Level15> Cannoli: probably chmod it +x and then ./myfile.install
<Cannoli> ah ic
<Cannoli> kk i'll try it
<Level15> cya all
<XceII> w/b
<XceII> opera is now adjar.
<sigma> lol
<sigma> im getting a new 250gb sata hdd, should i foresee any problems installing it into kubuntu?
<unix_infidel> no.
<unix_infidel> XceII: adjar?
<XceII> That would rock the house sigma.
<XceII> unix_infidel: misplaced..un available.
<Cannoli> hmm that chmod thing didnt work
<Cannoli> how would i execute a .install file?
<Cannoli> actually lemme check google first
<sigma> lol i need somewhere to store my media collection, im msick of switching between dvd's, its so time-consuming
<unix_infidel> Cannoli: chmod + x filename; ./filename.sh
<unix_infidel> Cannoli: DISCLAIMER!!: if this package is available in repos, please install that package.
<Nvrnight> hahahahaa it works now!
<XceII> nice
<Nvrnight> just had to use the vesa driver instead of ati
<XceII> c
<unix_infidel> XceII: available?
<sigma> the vesa driver is rather hopless
<XceII> nice job Nvrnight
<sigma> hopeless
<XceII> for tv out..i agree
<sigma> which card was that for?
<XceII> desktop
<Nvrnight> Now I can learn about the o/s lol
<XceII> intel 800 mhz]
<sigma> oh ok
<XceII> learn son..learn
<system_> hello room
<XceII> Nvrnight: now do the compize thing...lol..good luck.
<Nvrnight> but first I'm going to learn what it's like to stay up late getting something to work knowing that I have to be up early for work the next day
<Nvrnight> g'night peoples
<XceII> sleep well
<system_> can any one tell me how i connect to yahoo chat?
<XceII> dream...about..vesa..lol
<Cannoli> hmmmm
<maduser> kopete
<Cannoli> it seems that i cant keep a button pressed
<XceII> kopete
<XceII> hrm
<Cannoli> like i cant hold down the "e" key and have multiple e's appear
<system_> is a first time ubuntu user
<Cannoli> i have to press the key multiple times
<Cannoli> why is that?
<maduser> my sound just went out
<system_> ok now how do you get to the programming rooms?
<XceII> kopete?..I installed 2 paper cups and a piece of wire..works fine.
<system_> has no idea???
<XceII> look @ roomlist
<system_> i must have something different.
<XceII> What U have
<system_> It says Kopete
<XceII> ah
<sigma> why does pressing the up and down buttons not move through my message list in kontact?
<system_> i can see my friend list
<system_> but cant get to the rooms
<sigma> isnt the room list only in Konversation
<XceII> no
<XceII> It exists inall formats..just different to get
<Cannoli> hmm i still seem to be having trouble executing a .install file
<Cannoli> i tried
<Cannoli>  chmod +x lxx74.install
<Cannoli> and
<Cannoli> lxx74.install; ./asd.sh
<unix_infidel> Cannoli: what's this package called.
<Cannoli> what package?
<unix_infidel> is this a printer driver?
<Cannoli> yes it is
<Cannoli> im following instrucctions posted here
<Cannoli> http://home.online.no/~enrio/
<unix_infidel> i rarely print on linux
<Cannoli> i want to move my printer to my xp pc but no room there -_-
<kaankee> hi can anyone suggest me a SVN for kubuntu... i am not able download SVN available through package manager.. it is asking for kubuntu CD and i dont have it right now..
<XceII> add/remove/third party software...uncheck cd
<XceII> software sources @ the bottem
<Cannoli> im so lost at this installation
<Cannoli> :(
<XceII> Why not print on linux..
<uchi> help m goin thru H withdrawals
<uchi> ??
<sub[t]rnl> wow, what?
<uchi> yup
<uchi> m freakin out
<uchi> help
<uchi> ne docs here?
<XceII> ?
<uchi> ne one ever hooked up on "H"???
<sub[t]rnl> call 911 and get some detox
<XceII> lol
<XceII> htox
<uchi> hey m goin thru withdrawals
<uchi> not od man
<uchi> hehe
<uchi> shity day
<XceII> why
<sub[t]rnl> hugs not drugs bro, say it with me
<uchi> hugs
<uchi> hehee
<uchi> nvm
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<uchi> its ok
<maduser> drugs?
<uchi> yeah
<maduser> good drugs?
<XceII> hugs
<uchi> SMACK
<uchi> :(
<XceII> punk
<uchi> wish i never started dis shit
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> have you ever seen the devil went down to jamaca?
<XceII> only drugs do that
<uchi> are there any docs in da house??
<XceII> what did U do
<uchi> i jus want sum advice
<XceII> ask
<uchi> how can i eas da suffering??
<XceII> explain
<uchi> heroine withdrawals
<uchi> how can i ease it??
<XceII> milk
<uchi> cant drink man
<uchi> i keep puking
<XceII> more milk  puking is good
<uchi> :(
<XceII> NO city water eithet..50% dead microbes.
<uchi> u donno nething abt this do u???
<posingaspopular> offtopic guys
<uchi> i live near da golden triange;
<uchi> shit use to be abandunt till da cops crack donw las nite
<XceII> silly boy.
<uchi> girl
<uchi> sry
<XceII> ask jesus back into your life and straighten up.
<posingaspopular> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<posingaspopular> last warning
<maduser2> nickserv ghost maduser dashdan001
<maduser2> arg
<posingaspopular> maduser2: forgot a /msg there?
<maduser2> no i got to ghost my name
<wallabee> what is the best solution to install a telnet server?
<maduser> ssh?
<sub[t]rnl> go with ssh, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<wallabee> ok installed it
<wallabee> and how can i open the connection to this machine?
<maduser> ssh username@ip
<sub[t]rnl> wallabee: are you behind a router?
<eshat> hi all ,... i have a problem with my function keys,... i set up global keys in kmix, but if i change volume with fn keys i don't see this little window with the volume bar,... any ideas ???
<wallabee> jep im behind a router but i can forward the port later? cuz i want to test it on the machine i installed the ssh server
<apparle> can aybody help me with kmix. I use OSS drivers
<sub[t]rnl> you need to edit your /etc/ssh/sshd_config if you want it to be accessible from outside the router
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, ah ok thanx
<wallabee> and to test it on the same machine its ssh myusername@localhost   ?
<sigma> lol one of my windows clients got a virus and it corrupted his bios, instead of saying "verifying dmi pool" it says terifying dma pool :)
<neville__> =/
<neville__> That's actually quite funny
<apparle> I am unable to start kmix
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, i entert the in the commandline ssh myusername@localhost but it hangs right after the command
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl,  same with the ip i got from the router
<sigma> i ripped myself over the phone!
<sigma> he even tried to flash the bios and that didn't work
<sigma> thats wen u know its game over:)
<sub[t]rnl> !ssh | wallabee
<ubotu> wallabee: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<apparle> sigma: Is he able to open the bios setup
<wallabee> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wallabee> ups
<system_> is lost in ubuntu!
<system_> has no idea
<apparle> anybody who can help me start kmix
<wallabee> hehe installed putty and this terminated the xserver lol
<eshat> hi all ,... i have a problem with my function keys,... i set up global keys in kmix, but if i change volume with fn keys i don't see this little window with the volume bar,... any ideas ???
<system_> is frustrated with ubuntu
<apparle> eshat: Is the volume changng when you press fn keys
<ardchoille> system_: What do you need help with?
<system_> i dont know how to connect to yahoo chat rooms?
<eshat> apparle: yes ,...
<sigma> apparle: ya apparently he can
<ardchoille> system_: You can use kopete for Yahoo! chat
<system_> all i see is my friends list
<apparle> eshat: then whats the fuss. why do you wanna see the window
<apparle> sigma: Then ask him to try fail-safe default values
<sigma> hmm ya i 4got about that
<Inferno> Anyone know why my vista drive wont allow me to access it anymore from kubuntu? says "permissions denied"
<Inferno> when i try tp mount
<neville__> Shut down Vista properly?
<Inferno> yea
<ubuntu__> salut
<neville__> Reboot into it, then shut down, then go back into Kubunu, just to make sure
<sigma> inferno: did u specify that any user may mount the drive?
<apparle> ardchiolle: I use open sound drivers(OSS) instead of ALSA . As soon as I install the OSS package and reboot, KMIX stops. When I run kmix in konsole I get an error.
<Inferno> honestly I'm a linux noob and it was working yesterday but when i booted today it didnt work so i think im gonna try to re-shutdown vista
<apparle> Inferno: Did you get an error related to mounting of the vista drive while booting
<Inferno> i didnt see one
<sigma> apparle: why dont u use alsa?
<apparle> sigma: I don't get any sound although correct module is loaded
<wallabee> installed putty and the ssh-server thing but i cannot connect
<wallabee> or is it not possible to connect from the same machine where the server is installed?
<sigma> apparle: ah i see, the other sound systems are rather dodgy
<apparle> sigma: what do you mean by other sound system??
<sigma> apparle: anything besides alsa
<ardchoille> apparle: Sorry, I can't help, I don't use sound.
<sigma> ardchoille: how can u not use sound?
<apparle> sigma: Linux had OSS drivers before ALSA was even developed
<ardchoille> sigma: I'm deaf
<idiocrash> hey, how do i get all codecs installed?
<apparle> idiocrash: for which player
<idiocrash> apparle: all of em
<idiocrash> apparle: isn't there a single package that does what automatix did?
<sigma> ardchoille: ah i see
<apparle> idiocrash: Which player do you use kaffiene, MPlayer or VLC
<sigma> apparle: then why are they so bad compared to alsa?
<apparle> sigma
<idiocrash> apparle: don't have a preference. In xubuntu, i was able to run a command that would install all the proprietary codecs. but I dont recall what that package name was
<apparle> sigma: funny thing is I don't think they are bad as I hear somthing when I have OSS but don't hear anything when I have ALSA
<apparle> idiocrash: you have kubuntu gutsy 7.10 or anything else
<idiocrash> apparle: yeah, I'm on gutsy
<sigma> apparle: my sound was rather choppy with oss
<idiocrash> kubuntu
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, ssh -v mycompname
<apparle> idiocrash: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, stops at debug1: Connecting to freedom [127.0.1.1] port 22.
<idiocrash> apparle: kool thanks
<Inferno> Still having permissions issues, I re-shutdown vista and didnt get any errors during boot except for my bad usb port
<apparle> sigma: funny thing is kmix gives an error related to libasound.so which is related to ALSA
<sigma> apparle: what soundcard do u have?
<apparle> Inferno: Is the drive mounted or ot
<apparle> sigma : ATI IXP SB450
<apparle> Inferno: Is the drive mounted or not
<Inferno> i dont think so, considering i have the option to mount it and theres no green arrow on the HDD icon
<sigma> apparle: well theres the problem right there, ati:)
<sigma> apparle: i have nvidia, works like a dream
<apparle> sigma: I know ATI has problems but I can't afford to change the card
<sigma> apparle: is it a onboard?
<apparle> Inferno: Right click the drive and see the permission panel
<apparle> sigma:yes
<sigma> apparle: well then u are stuck with it, or you could get a cheap pci card and disable the onboard?
<Inferno> how do i manage that
<apparle> anybody here who has used windows as well as linux
<apparle> Inferno: Right click and go to properties
<Inferno> then
<apparle> sigma: I want to show the error i get when I run kmix in konsole. How do I do that?
<wathek> hello all
<apparle> Inferno: Do you get the permissions tab
<wathek> I've a big problem I can't install Kubuntu on my machine !
<apparle> wathek: hello
<Inferno> no, i just get general and mounting tabs
<wathek> first of all I can't boot in a normal graphic mode I shows me initram
<wathek> and nothing
<apparle> wathek: what error
<wathek> apparle: where can I check the error ?
<Inferno> wathek: do you have a newer nvidia card?
<apparle> genii: are you there
<wathek> Inferno: I've an ATI Radeon X300
<wallabee> ah one queation is it possible to get dualview (expanded desktop like) with the standard ati driver in kde (ati in xorg)?
<Inferno> wathek: i had an issue with my card yesterday and i had to install in text mode then update the vid drivers and it fixed it
<wathek> Inferno: how could I install in text mode ?
<sigma> apparle: paste it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Inferno> wathek: use the alternate install cd and its the 1st option
<Inferno> apparle: am i supposed to have a permissions tab?
<wathek> Inferno: when I boot on my Kubuntu CD I've start or install Kubuntu and then start or install Kubuntu safe graphic mode
<wathek> Inferno: and an other option for the OEM and for testing the cd or booting from hard drive
<apparle> wathek: you see the VGA options while booting. set the desired resolution
<wathek> yes
<Inferno> Anyone have any ideas on why I cant mount and access my Vista HDD and I could yesterday?
<apparle> Inferno: If the drive is not mounted then you will not get it . what error in status bar  do you get when you double click it
<wathek> gonna try again
<wathek> brb
<Inferno> "Permissions Denied"
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<apparle> Inferno: which drive format ntfs?
<apparle> anybody who has used nero as well as k3b
<Inferno> not sure
<apparle> I get an error when I start Kmix http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47664/
<ActionParsnip> apparle: ive looked at nero but k3b is pretty sweet
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I know it is sweet but I am talking about functions
<ActionParsnip> apparle: its next on my to do list but i cant advise from first hand. I can google though :)
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: yes what do you wish to do
<ActionParsnip> apparle: check this and wind down to OSS emulation (may help) http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix#OSS_Emulation_.26_dmix
<wallabee> i hate this ssh thing cannt even connect to localhost
<wallabee> from same machine where the server is started
<WaltzingAlong> wallabee: works here
<wallabee> installed server and tried ssh myuser@localhost and it hangs on connecting to 127.0.0.1 and then i get a connection timeout
<wallabee> i have no firewall installed
<maduser> whats your real ip not localhost
<apparle> how to convert videos from one format to other
<wallabee> is it not possible to connect from the same machine where the server is installed?
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: mencoder transcode ffmpeg and so on
<apparle> WaltzingAlong: tell me an encoder which will support all formats
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: you tell me one. ffmpeg handles many
<ActionParsnip> apparle: what are you trying to convert from - to?
<wallabee> no chance with real ip too (port forwarding should be ok also tried on another machine)
<wallabee> always get connection timeout
<apparle> ActionParsnip: .mpeg to .3gp
<sub[t]rnl> wallabee: still trying to get ssh to work?
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, yes
<WaltzingAlong> wallabee: did you set allowed hosts or denied hosts? was localhost in either list?
<sub[t]rnl> is sshd running?
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, tried to connect with external ip and portforwarding and with localhost
<sub[t]rnl> ps ax|grep sshd
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, ahhhh no didnt set these
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, 7499 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<wallabee>  7621 pts/2    R+     0:00 grep sshd
<apparle> WaltzingAlong: I was asking which is better nero or k3b??
<sub[t]rnl> you'll need to uncomment ListenAddress 0.0.0.0 in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, then sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart before you can connect from an outside ip
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: i prefer k3b on kde
<apparle> WaltzingAlong: what does it have better over nero
<WaltzingAlong> i prefer foss on foss systems
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, still no chance to connect strange thing
<wathek> hello again
<apparle> wathek: got it?
<WaltzingAlong> apparle: have not used nero on linux but have on ms windows
<wathek> apparle: I could boot now in a normal graphic mode
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, also tried putty but its the same
<wathek> apparle: I could boot now in a normal graphic mode 800x600 32 bits*
<sub[t]rnl> wallabee: do you have both the openssh-client and openssh-server installed?
<wathek> apparle: but still having an other problem I'm trying to partionnate manually my hard drive coz I've some data that I don't wanna lost
<wathek> don't wanna loose
<wathek> :p
<wathek> so when I click on edit partition it does nothing !
<apparle> wathek: does the install window close?
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, jep both are installed ;)
<wathek> apparle: no
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<wathek> apparle: it still there but nothing happen
<sub[t]rnl> wallabee: show me sudo netstat -lnp | grep sshd
<apparle> wathek: try to restart install
<wathek> ok
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:22              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     7647/sshd
<sub[t]rnl> have you added any blocking rules to your iptables?
<wallabee> if they are not added automatically then no
<sub[t]rnl> no, everything is accepted in a default installation
<wallabee> ok then no
<dave_> Help, when i run adept a "database locked" error comes up and crashes my adept, how can i fix this?
<wallabee> the only thing i uncommented is ListenAddress 0.0.0.0
<flaccid> !adeptfix | dave_
<ubotu> dave_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sub[t]rnl> wallabee: anything in /etc/hosts.deny?
<dave_> thankss
<apparle> inferno: Is your problem solved
<wathek> apparle: nothing happen !
<wallabee> dave_, sudo killall adept and try it again
<wathek> apparle: I can't edit any of the existant partitions
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, no nothing everthing with a # before
<llutz> anyone who uses a sony vaio fs-215 and got fn-keys working?
<sub[t]rnl> what happens when you just do ssh localhost
<apparle> wathek: Run the partitioner from Kmenu directly and see if it works
<wathek> ok
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, i did ssh -v localhost and it says connectig for a long time and then connection timeout
<Inferno> apparle: no
<wathek> the QtParted ?
<apparle> wathek: yes
<wathek> apparle: it works I can see the properties of each partition
<apparle> Inferno: Is your drive NTFS or FAT
<Inferno> apparle: NTFS
<sub[t]rnl> wallabee: odd
<apparle> wathek: edit the partitions there and then run install.
<wallabee> sub[t]rnl, yep so i need a smoke and will check more forums ;) thank you for your help
<dave_> flaccid: thanks that worked:)
<sub[t]rnl> wallabee: np
<mips> I need LVM help
<wathek> apparle:  all I can do there is delete the partitions or formatting it
<flaccid> cool
<apparle> Inferno: Again start vista and shutdown
<mips> so no one knows lvm?
<Inferno> yea i tried it a couple times, no dice
<Inferno> apparle: no dice, do you think this will work http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=675
<apparle> wathek: see if rebooting from live CD makes it work
<wathek> apparle: huh ?! I'm working on the live D
<wathek> CD
<apparle> Inferno: I am myself a newbee and using linux only for a month. Still I will see
<apparle> Inferno: you have gutsy 7.10??
<apparle> wathek: yes reboot the live CD
<Inferno> apparle: yes i do
<wathek> apparle: I tried that
<apparle> Inferno: then that will not work as gutsy has ntfs-3g install by default.
<apparle> inferno: It has stopped mounting or it never got mounted
<apparle> wathek: Try to change the CD
<sourcemaker> Can I configure the calendar to show me the birstdays from kaddressbook.
<wathek> apparle: huh !
<Inferno> apparle: It never got mounted today, it did yesterday when my linux guru (out of state now) was here
<wathek> apparle: I've installed Kubuntu with it on some other machines and it works well I received it from the Ubuntu Community :p
<wallabee> another question is it possible to get dualview with the standard ati driver installed?(ati in xorg and dualview like expanded desktop)
<apparle> wathek: Still try changing it!! I also requested CD and 1 was damaged out of the 3
<wathek> apparle: ok
<wathek> but I'd like to try something else before
<wathek> apparle: how could i boot in text mode .
<wathek> ?
<apparle> wathek: the option is for alternate CD only
<wathek> apparle: alternate cd ?
<flaccid> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<apparle> wathek: ship it does not send alternate CDs. you have to download it
<wathek> ok
<wathek> gonna download it
<wathek> :)
<wathek> rebooting :D
<wathek> thanx a lot apparle ;)
<Inferno> apparle: any ideas?
<ardchoille> !ati | maduser
<ubotu> maduser: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheFishy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheFishy> !ati | maduser
<ubotu> maduser: please see above
<apparle> inferno: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=628843 see this link
<ardchoille> hi bazhang
<elisiano> hi everyone
<ardchoille> hi elisiano
<bazhang> hi ardchoille!
<apparle> hi bazhang
<elisiano> ardchoille: how do u set your hostname like that?
<bazhang> hi apparle!
<apparle> how to cange the resolution of login screen(ATI)
<sub[t]rnl> in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the login screen will use the first resolution available. Edit the "modes" line and put the desired one first
<apparle> Inferno: did you try the link
<apparle> sub[t]rnl: I don't have any modes line
<sub[t]rnl> backup your xorg.conf, and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=359310 apparle a bit here as well
<utnubuk> save on bandwidth :)
<ubuntu_> hi, i just installed 7.10 on my computer, the install went good, no problems, it told me to restart to use the instalation, so i restarted and as its going through the grub it says "error:22 no such partition" what does this mean and how can i fix it?
<utnubuk> shit wrong chat sry
<ciacon_> hi folks... I have installed Kubuntu on my hdd, and was wondering how I can best make a complete backup of my hdd.... is "dd" the way to go?? can I tip the file on the fly?? is my mbr also included??
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: you could create a tar of it to another drive
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: or indeed you can dd it
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=378322
<apparle> Is there a better archive manger than ARK
<ActionParsnip> apparle: i find ark to be fine. apparle how do you define "better"?
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: I was planning to move over to gentoo... my hdd has a 50gb / and a 450gb /home partition and a 2gb swap... I would only need to backup the root fs (plus the boot-sectors....)
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I want to open passworded .rar archives.
<Inferno> apparle: bad link man
<ActionParsnip> !unrar | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Inferno> apparle
<Inferno> apparle: nvm i got it
<bazhang> ubuntu_: is this a dual boot with windows?
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: I'm not sure about the boot sectors but you could write a new one
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: how would that be done?
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: id use dd but i'm not massively conversant with it
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: you can run the grub / lilo command and it will write it :)
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: if you get gentoo going you will have written one so you can just repeat the process :D
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I have the unrar-free as well as the unrar package and i am able to open RAR archives but I am unable to open passworded ones
<ActionParsnip> apparle: unrar (rar file here)
<Stevethepirate> I need a way to bridge 2 network cards so that anyone on network 1 can talk to anyone on network 2 through the bridge.. one network is DHCP, the other is static.. anyone know any guides or point me in a general direction?
<apparle> ActionParsnip: any gui tool
<Inferno> whats the command to edit fstab?  "gedit" command not found
<Stevethepirate> pico is good
<Stevethepirate> or nano
<Stevethepirate> or kate
<Inferno> kate is what i was looking for... brainfart
<ActionParsnip> apparle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20380
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: you might need to go unrar -e [rarname]
<Stevethepirate> Inferno: no need for such language
<utnubuk> you can't say the word fart in here?
<Inferno> sorry. i get all worked up and i get a potty mouth
<Stevethepirate> utnubuk: its a family channel :P
<ActionParsnip> I'd say it was fairly mild
<Stevethepirate> Lol.
<sub[t]rnl> a family channel yeah, not a shrine
<Inferno> im assuiming there was a hint of sarcasm
<Stevethepirate> So, WRT to my question?
<milestone> hi all
<apparle> Ok forget about unrar. I will use zip
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: I was brought up to know that one should never change a running system... I have the weird feeling though, that one of the 2 cpus is hardly up to anything --> http://pastebin.ca/810843
<utnubuk> is there a program that will allow me to 'mask' my windows, so that if i'm watching a video in firefox i just see the video and not the browser?
<milestone> will kde4 make it into gutsy as a backport once it is done?
<utnubuk> cuz that would be awesome
<ardchoille> milestone: I heard it will, yes
<Stevethepirate> milestone: yeah.
<milestone> cool
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: yeah no kidding
<milestone> sometimes my window contents are not drawn when using compiz-fusion with kde
<milestone> is compiz-fusion still somewhat unstable?
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: but I really am right in my asumption, that cpu1 is up to naff all...
<Stevethepirate> I need a way to bridge 2 network cards so that anyone on network 1 can talk to anyone on network 2 through the bridge.. one network is DHCP, the other is static.. anyone know any guides or point me in a general direction?
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: i'd say that was the case
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: i'll see what i can find
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: whats your output from uname -a
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: Linux hurricane 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: yeah i just read about smp stuff
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-168561.html
<bucket> Hello
<bazhang> hi bucket
<bucket> Hey Bazhang
<Inferno> apparle: thanks a ton man, editing the fstab worked.
<Brujah> how can I get my old search function back? strigi is not doing what I want
<Inferno> i cant seem to get a list of folders for my Documents and Settings folder. Whats the deal?
<Inferno> Issue solved
<apparle> Inferno: Solution to all problems can be found on google. I got it for you from google
<Inferno> apparle: your google skills are stronger than mine then
<ubuntu_> hwo can i find out the "name" of my drive (hda1 sda1, etc)
<ActionParsnip> ubotu: fdisk -l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk -l - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Inferno> anyone here use Maya on linux?
<apparle> Inferno: I searched "ubuntu ntfs permission denied" and got the 2nd link
<apparle> ubuntu_: Go to /media and right click on the drive> Properties> see the mount point
<ubuntu_> ActionParsnip: i ran that and it said sdb2, but in the grub isnt it usually somthing like hda1,1? it has a comma than another number
<apparle> Inferno: where are you from
<ubuntu_> shouldnt it?
<ActionParsnip> sdb2 is sata2,2 (i think)
<apparle> ubuntu_: what are you trying to do
<ubuntu_> when i boot up i get a "error:22" in the grub
<Inferno> apparle: FL at the moment
<ubuntu_> and the article said it could be because the drive name is wrong
<bazhang> ubuntu_: problem with your master boot record
<apparle> Inferno: what is FL
<Inferno> apparle: a state
<apparle> ubuntu_: Did your installation fo on well
<ubuntu_> install went fine
<apparle> ubuntu_: then why tis error. I s this a dual boot
<bazhang> ubuntu_: you need to fix the mbr
<ubuntu_> no, its not a dual boot
<ubuntu_> i have the "super grub disk" and ive had it reinstall the grub but the same thing happens
<poison--> morning
<maduser> ardchoille?
<ubuntu_> so is sdb2,2 correct? because i know when i go to edit the grub on startup it wasnt "sdb2,2"
<maduser> are you there?
<kleind> exit
<bazhang> super grub disk? is that even supported in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> its a live cd
<ubuntu_> ive used it on sevral occasions
<apparle> ubuntu_: I am looking in google
<bazhang> ubuntu_: I believe the super grub disk is the issue
<ubuntu_> how?
<ubuntu_> i got the error BEFORE using it
<ubuntu_> then i just used it to reinstall the grub and i just get the same error
<ubuntu_> so it did nothing
<apparle> ubuntu_: how did you reinstall GRUB using SGD
<ubuntu_> automatic install
<apparle> ubuntu_: did you get the window asking you to reboot after ubuntu installation
<ubuntu_> yes
<bazhang> error 22 is a problem with grub one not finding grub one point five--thus the error
<bazhang> mbr is likely borked
<ubuntu_> how would i fix that?
<angryPenguin> Dear Windows's MISERABLE EXCUSE for an accessibility API, you are Jesus-wanking fuckwankers. Please suck my engorged cock. HRRRRRRRRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH. Love, Matthew.
<bazhang> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Stevethepirate> !WTF
<angryPenguin> http://www.rjek.com/vmjg59.cgi
<ActionParsnip> clear
<ubuntu_> bazhang: how can i fix my mbr
<apparle> bazang: If the problem is mbr then reinstalling grub would have dne it. I thing it is the Grub config. files
<Stevethepirate> ubotu: you need to edit /boot/grub
<Stevethepirate> use a liveCD?
<apparle> bazhang: If the problem is mbr then reinstalling grub would have dne it. I thing it is the Grub config. files
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> im on a live cd now
<apparle> ubuntu_ do you have 2 hard disks
<ubuntu_> i do
<apparle> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/installation/55749-grub-error-22-a.html Read the whole link and see if it can help
<bazhang> live cd should do it ubuntu
<ubuntu_> live cd should do what
<bazhang> fix mbr
<ubuntu_> how
<apparle> bazhang: MBR is not a problem
<bazhang> apparle: okay, my bad.
<apparle> ubuntu_: Switch the primary disk in the bios setup
<ubuntu_> apparle: that link talks abotu using windows cds to do somthing
<stdin> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Stevethepirate> !nat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !NAT
<Stevethepirate> fail.
<Stevethepirate> !alg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> im not installing after using windows or anything
<ubuntu_> i was using an older version of kubuntu
<apparle> ubuntu_: First try to swap the Primary hardisk and the BIOS setup. Don't see the link
<apparle> ubuntu_: First try to swap the Primary hardisk in the BIOS setup. Don't see the link
<ubuntu_> huh?
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: the folks @ gentoo told me to 'tar cpjf backup.tbz2 $dirnames'
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?tar
<ActionParsnip>  tar -cvvf foo.tar foo/ tar contents of folder foo in foo.tar
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: the j makes it zipped
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: through bzip2
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: that would be the idea...
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: sounds like a plan. you could boot to a live cd and do it onthere, see what you get
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: I was had already thought doing that off a live fs might not be bright ;-)
<apparle> ubuntu_: did it work
<bazhang> he left
<apparle> bazhang: may be he is tryin it
<bazhang> apparle: hope so :}
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: sweet, let us know how you go man
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: also during complie?? =)
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: nice, haha
<apparle> Can I change the bootscreen
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: 30% of the dvd img is already downloaded...
<stdin> !usplash | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: what connection you got?
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: 18000down/1481 up
<apparle> stdin: Will this command work ofline
<ActionParsnip> ciacon_: awesome
<stdin> apparle: yes
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: the dvd-img is downloading @ 1600kb/s of their bit-torrent ;-)
<Stevethepirate> I'm getting 8meg/sec download off a repo :p
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: that's why I always use their torrent as a bittorrent reference
 * ActionParsnip has cheapass 2mb line at home but killer connection at work
<Stevethepirate> I have 100mbit connection to leg.uct.ac.za :p
 * ciacon_ must confess that work=home...
<neville__> -_-v
<apparle> I have a hopeless connection with transfer rate of 10KBps at college and no connection at home. Anybody has more hopeless connection??
<ciacon_> ActionParsnip: I love the gentoo install manual --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1
<neville__> 33.6k modem
<neville__> <---
<ActionParsnip> apparle: beats me :D
 * ciacon_ started off with a 14.4 modem back in 1996...
<neville__> So don't complain, it makes me feel bad
<neville__> =]
<ciacon_> =)
<apparle> neville__: you are better off than me but I am happy with what I have
<apparle>  :D
<ciacon_> 1h download time for 3,74gb is fair
<neville__> =/
<neville__> Try a few months, if I'm lucky, for me
 * ciacon_ feels like lending neville__ some rx + tx volume =)
<apparle> ciacon_ feels like lending neville__ some rx + tx volume. How did you type this msg
<apparle> ciacon_: I don't have connection at all . lend me some
<ciacon_> apparle: /me
<ubuntu_> i looked back in my grub,, and its set to boot to "hd1,1"
<neville__> I have a 266MHz pentium 2 down the back room, that shares my connection, if you'd like to use it =]
<ubuntu_> so i tried chaging it to sdb2,2 and i got "error 23: error while parsing number"
<apparle> ubuntu_: did you swap the master harddisk
<ubuntu_> i dont know what you mean by that
<ciacon_> neville__: my gateway/server = 266 mhz p2, 384 mb ram... and a Riva TNT 2 xDD
<ubuntu_> swap it with the slave?
 * apparle was irritated by GRUB error 15 a moth ago
<neville__> Oh
<neville__> terrible mismatch
<apparle> ubuntu_: yes
<ubuntu_> theres nothing on my slave drive
<neville__> Mine is 96Mb ram and Geforce 2 Pro Dx
<ubuntu_> its free space
 * ciacon_ is happy to see that apparle found the "/me" button on his keyboard ;-)
<ardchoille> ciacon_: lol
<ciacon_> =)
<ubuntu_> what would swapping my drives do'
<ubuntu_> ?
 * apparle has atlast found the three buttons "/" "m" & "e"
<ciacon_> hey... I'm in a brillo mood  --  got my music turned up to max, some tea and a fag... what more could one want for a day full of linux-compiling
<ciacon_> xD
<neville__> Erm
<neville__> For there to be no errors in the compiling? =P
<apparle> ubuntu_: I was irritated by grub error 15 and reinstall fixed it. Try a reinstall
<ubuntu_> already did that
<ciacon_> neville__: I want to go through this baby --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1
<neville__> Oh
<neville__> Only a day full?
<ciacon_> neville__: I love this versionless feeling...
<neville__> Oh yeah, I was contemplating LFS at one stage
<neville__> But until I get faster internet (when hell freezes over) I'm stuffed =]
<ciacon_> neville__: I hope so... my old box (p4, 1,8 ghz, 768 ram) needed 28 hours to compile the sys + kde
<ciacon_> neville__: I'm dieing to see what a Core2DuoEE @ 2,93 ghz, 2gb ram can do ;-)
<neville__> Lol, we should have a race
<neville__> And see if my
<neville__> 450MHz Pentium 3 can do it in a reasonable amount of time
<neville__> =]
<Stevethepirate> Anyone here ever ran a dedicated counter strike server off linux?
<ubuntu_> can i not do "fdisk -l" and get it to list while im on a live cd?
<ciacon_> neville__: I just saw they have a more suitable cd for you => install-x86-minimal-2007.0-r1  	57.2MiB
<Stevethepirate> ubuntu_: no. depends on if you've mounted or if the liveCD sees your HDD's
<ubuntu_> i mounted it
<ubuntu_> i can browse it
<ubuntu_> but it lists nothing when i give it that command
<neville__> If anything, a DVD version with a whole bunch of included software for the making would be suitable
<ubuntu_> oh
<ubuntu_> forgot the sudo
<ubuntu_> got it now
<neville__> Due to convenience, and not putting stress on the bandwidth
<ciacon_> neville__: the livedvd = 3,7 gb.... 75% complete ;-)
<ubuntu_> this is my main partition on my main drive "/dev/sdb2               1       19366   155557363+  83  Linux" but when i boot up it lists (hd1,1) in grub when i try to boot up
<ciacon_> neville__: you could got for the normal live-cd.... that normally does the trick
<apparle> ubuntu_:did you see this link
<apparle> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ubuntu_> yes
<ubuntu_> im not using ubuntu after installing windows
<neville__> Heh, it's okay, my friend owes me a favour
<neville__> So I'm sure they'd be happy to oblige, and get me 3.7Gb download =]
<apparle> ubuntu_: still try the Quick start
<apparle> bye everyone
<ciacon_> neville__: I have loads of freinds just like you ;-)
<neville__> Hahaha, we're a great bunch, aren't we? =P
<ciacon_> I know
<ciacon_> but I get the best media off you guys
<neville__> Lol
<ciacon_> my last catch was 8gb psy&goa trade for a dvd-image off bittorrent
<neville__> Lol, see? You give a little, you get a little =P
<ciacon_> neville__: I'd love to ask you a Q... you are running a low sys with kubuntu, right? do you use cli-mp3-players??
<ciacon_> neville__: I'd die for a full collection of "Infected Mushroom" *g*
<Inferno> Im having an Issue with Maya2008(linux64) not opening even though its installed and liscenced. Anyone have ideas?
<neville__> Videolan does the job fine for me, even though the list takes about an hour to load
<neville__> As for this "Infected Mushroom", it doesn't mix with my tastes =]
<ciacon_> neville__: I have really found my hots on "mocp"... I love to listen to mp3s while playing full-screen... the unhandy thing is, that most of the mp3 players can't be changed (next track etc...) during fullscreen ==> mocp is brillo there
<bazhang> is super grub disk even compatible with ubuntu?
<neville__> Where abouts can mocp be acquired?
<ciacon_> neville__: apt-get
<neville__> Or, did you mean moc?
<ciacon_> neville__: yup...
<TimS> Where can i get the Americas Army linux installer?
<neville__> Lol >.>;
<ciacon_> neville__: it's mocp to open it off the command line...
<bazhang> http://www.americasarmy.com/
<neville__> Hahaha, that's a problem I have too -_-v
<ciacon_> neville__: I finished thoose 3,7 gig in 46 minutes...
<neville__> =/
<neville__> My friend has yet to start =]
<ciacon_> neville__: hmm
<ciacon_> neville__: do you live out on the sticks??
<neville__> I live in Australia, in a lame dingey part of Western Sydney
<Stevethepirate> lol.
<ciacon_> neville__: sounds like culture.. I live in snowy munich
<neville__> I bet it'd be much nicer there than here
<neville__> Everything is overpriced
<neville__> By the way, mocp is actually very nice
<ciacon_> neville__: there is another which is nicer, but I could not quite get it configured to work with alsa.... --> mp3blaster
<ciacon_> neville__: http://mp3blaster.sourceforge.net/#screenshots
<TimS> bazhang: I couldnt find the linux download, only widnwos?
<TimS> brb
<TimS> back, x needed restart.
<TimS> I cant find americas army linux download, only windows
<Batrace> hi there
<TimS> What dependancies do nVidia drivers have?
<posingaspopular> hi Batrace
<bazhang> http://americasarmy.filefront.com/file/AASF_Direct_Action_v25_Linux_Full_Install;49654 TimS
<TimS> Sweet, thanks.
<bazhang> no problem
<bazhang> hi Batrace
<Gular1> I've got a few questions about setting up an encrypted install manually  - anyone got ideas/knowledge?
<Batrace> guys I'm trying to help my friend installing Kubuntu
<Stevethepirate> well, put him online then.
<Stevethepirate> :P
<bazhang> haha
<HyperNewbie> hello everyone
<Inferno> Im still having a problem with MAYA 2008 Not opening up. Anyone got any Ideas? cant find anything on g00gle
<posingaspopular> Batrace: ask away. i'll answer if I know.
<posingaspopular> Inferno: MAYA is available on linux?!?
<bazhang> Gular1: encrytpted--full disk encryption?
<Gular1> bazhang: sure
<Inferno> posingaspopular: Yes maya is availible on all platforms in 32 and 64 bit versions
<HyperNewbie> does anyone know how to play wav files with minimum hassle apt-get wise?
<HyperNewbie> (play wav files from console)
<posingaspopular> hmmm really. wow. i need to tell my best friend that because he uses windows specifically for MAYA
<bazhang> http://www.phoronix.com/vr.php?view=11201 Gular1
<Gular1> bazhang: the jist is that I'd like to set up a computer that's already got windows on the primary partition, with kubuntu encrypted at the end of the drive... I the installer there's an option to "set up encrypted lvm and use the whoule disk" but I haven't found any info on how one would do it "manually" (thru the partition manager)
<Inferno> posingaspopular: I switched to linux because of vista being a resource wh0r3. I want maya to run faster.
<bazhang> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-truecrypt-on-ubuntu-edgy/ Gular1
<bazhang> Gular1: not sure there--those are the two I know of--sorry :}
<Gular1> np
<Gular1> thanks anyway
<Gular1> guess I'll just give it a go, just making a small boot partition, then adding a lvm that's encrypted and putting / and swap on there, that might work?
<TimS> In Konqueror there was a view that allowed you to see what was taiking um how much room grapgicaly, can i get thing on d3phin?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=103835 hypernewbie
<bazhang> oops
<bazhang> Gular1: back up first :}
<Gular1> hehe
<Gular1> TimS: sudo apt-get install filelight;filelight
<Gular1> ;)
<TimS> yeah, Im using that at the moment, its quite nice :P
<Gular1> and afaik both that and the spuare-size thingie that I don't remember the name of, integrate in konqueror and dolpihn
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=567111 Inferno
<TimS> Hmm, I couldnt find it in D3phin, I got it in Konqueror
<stuffcorpse> hi, is there a way to "undo closed tab" in konqueror?
<bazhang> if there is I'd like to know
<Gular1> stuffcorpse: in firefox you go ctrl+shift+t  - dunno if that'll work in konq and I'm on a windows box now :/
<stuffcorpse> Gular1:ahh yes i can do it in firefox. it turns out in konq that shortcut does a horizontal split
<Inferno> bazhang: I saw that but he is talking about maya crashing... mine wont open in the first place
<Gular1> Inferno: If you've bought Maya, then your entitled to supplier support for your platfom, no?
<Inferno> Gular1: Hypothetically that would be true
<Inferno> Gular1: It doesn't exactly apply to my situation
<Gular1> do you recieve error messages then?
<Inferno> Gular1: No i just get nothing
<bazhang> older version of motif doesn't do it? Inferno
<Inferno> bazhang: honestly ive never used motif im a little skeptical about it too because idont see anything about maya1k8
<bazhang> Inferno: just a shot--sorry that didn't help
<Inferno> bazhang: thanks anyway man. that program looks like its for running windows programs on linux, I have a linux version on the program.
<bazhang> oh ok
<Gular1> Inferno: tried running from a terminal? there should be at least some sort of output?
<Gular1> try -h or --help behind, see if there are verbosity switches
<Gular1> if there are: turn them on
<bentob0x> what's the story with two soundcards and setup one as default for the os?
<bentob0x> using alsa
<bentob0x> I seem to always loose my settings for some reason
<bentob0x> and then I can't redirect the sound from an app to a given sound card
<ciacon> neville__: hi there
<Inferno> Gular1: dude thats weird. I tried to run it out of console and it wouldnt find the program.... yet i installed the liscence which is the last step of the process of isntalling. Seems like the install didnt finish
<Gular1> try to run a "sudo updatedb" and then "locate maya-executable" ?
<Gular1> might be just a path that's missing
<dani> hi
<dani> waht is this????????
<dani__> <mephex>
<bentob0x> why is it so hard to get simple things going right sound wise
<bentob0x> it's very frustrating
<MasterDark88> Hallo
<MasterDark88> Hi
<ciacon> MasterDark88: hi
<MasterDark88> (-:
<neville__> Hi
<neville__> I got the sound to work in mp3blaster
<neville__> using aoss
<Inferno> Gular1: The files all showed up... i dont know whats wrong
<Inferno> i might just switch back over to vista until i can fix this so i can get a little work done
<Gular1> Inferno: tried cd'ing into the directory and executing the program from there?
<Inferno> Gular1: to run a program you just type its name right?
<andrewlin> Can anyone help me figure out why NONE of my sound in linux is working?
<Gular1> Inferno: in general, you do, but only if the program is located in one of your systems path. if it's in some other, non-standard dir, linux won't "find" the executable
<Gular1> but you could always just launch it with the full path
<Gular1> ie: for ktorrent it would be: /usr/bin/ktorrent
<Inferno> Gular1: so then how do i excecute from a non standard dir after i have cd'ed into it
<Gular1> ./programname
<Gular1> did that work?
<Inferno> alright this is ridiculous
<Inferno> the file is clearly in my window but konsole says its not there
<Gular1> Inferno: ls -la , then paste the line with your executable
<Chousuke> Inferno: are you sure you're typing the filename in correct case?
<Chousuke> Inferno: it's case sensitive
<Inferno> still gives "No such file or Directory
<Inferno> yes, all lowercase.   "maya.bin"
<Chousuke> are you in the right directory? :)
<Chousuke> type "pwd" in console to find out
<Inferno> im in /usr/autodesk/maya2008-x64/bin
<Inferno> where i want to be
<Chousuke> if you type ./maya<tab>, what happens?
<Chousuke> <tab> meaning to press the tab key :P
<Inferno> it shows multiple files beginning with maya
<Chousuke> then type the correct one
<Inferno>  *** Fatal Error: Failed creating directory: /home/matt/maya
<Inferno> haha
<Gular1> there you go
<Chousuke> hmm :P
<Gular1> mkdir ~/maya
<Gular1> gotta go - good luck.. Chousuke - you'll take it from here, right? ;)
<Inferno> i need to cut back on the funny little cigarettes that dont smell like tobacco
<Chousuke> Gular1: well, I suppose :P
<Gular1> Inferno: nah, those are good for you - without them you'll be without keyboard and screens and whatnot - great way of cooling down ;)
<Inferno> haha true
<Inferno> why cant i create a maya folder in  /hom
<andrewlin> Can anyone tell me how to get my sound working with linux ubuntu?
<Gular1> Inferno: your prolly missing some rights in there... "sudo chown matt:matt -R /home/matt/"
<Gular1> andrewlin: tried alsaconfig?
<Inferno> alright well i got the maya folder in but now i cant make a /usr/tmp folder
<andrewlin> gular1: no i havnt, how do i?
<Inferno> Chousuke: got any code to do that?
<Chousuke> Inferno: sounds like your maya isn't set up at all correctly :|
<Chousuke> Inferno: anyway, you need to be root to make a directory in /usr
<Chousuke> though why maya wants an /usr/tmp is beyond me.
<Inferno> im a complete linux nUb but im trying to learn.
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<Don_jr333> Would anyone be able to explain to me how to get korean fonts to show properly in a text editor?
<Kohlrabi> <Don_jr333> Would anyone be able to explain to me how to get korean fonts to show properly in a text editor? | I think the problem could be the encoding, or the font you use
<Kohlrabi> not all fonts have korean characters
<Kohlrabi> maybe GNU unifont has the characters, though it uses bitmaps :S
<Kohlrabi> Don_jr333: maybe look here, if you are unsure whether your font can display the characters
<Kohlrabi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_fonts#List_of_Unicode_fonts
<Kohlrabi> though I thought Deva Ju has the needed chars
<Don_jr333> Deva ju?  I"ll deffinatly look into that
<Don_jr333> I can get korean to whow up in everything accept java IDE's
<Kohlrabi> err
<Kohlrabi> Deja Vu
<Kohlrabi> wtf
<Don_jr333> yeah I found it
<Don_jr333> how do I get that installed in kubuntu? lol
<Kohlrabi> hm, for me it was preinstalled
<Kohlrabi> I think
<Kohlrabi> not sure, maybe check adept
<Don_jr333> ok
<Kohlrabi> but the problem can be twofold
<Don_jr333> again, I can get the korean text to show up everywerhe but my java IDE
<xst> When I go to Administrator Mode in System Settings > Monitor & Display, the Apply and Reset buttons become disabled and it is therefore not possible to apply my modifications? What to do?
<Don_jr333> for some reason I can't find an ide that supports euckr encoding yet
<Kohlrabi> either the editor can't display the encoding (which I highly doubt), or the font can't show the characters
<arko> hi
<Kohlrabi> Don_jr333: so, that means there is actually no IDE which supports korean characters?
<Don_jr333> I know there is, I just can't find one yet
<Don_jr333> and for that matter
<Don_jr333> eclipse works fine on my windows box, but I cant' get it to work ehre
<Kohlrabi> I never coded Java on Linux, sorry
<martijn81> how do i get konversation the default for following irc:// links?
<arko> Is there a program like Ubuntu-Synaptic for Kubuntu?
<posingaspopular> arko: yes
<posingaspopular> add/remove programs should do it
<posingaspopular> martijn81: what do you mean?
<emilsedgh> !adept | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<arko> posingaspopular: thanx
<posingaspopular> ah of course emilsedgh. silly me.
<emilsedgh> np
<martijn81> posingaspopular: in konqueror you sometimes have these links where you can open an irc server and channel in one go with.
<martijn81> posingaspopular: in web pages
<posingaspopular> you mean, you can join the irc chan by clicking #kubuntu
<posingaspopular> or w/e the chan name
<posingaspopular> that should be in setting-> configure konversation, but if never seen that...
<martijn81> posingaspopular: yeah, but then in konqueror@html
<posingaspopular> settings-> configure shortcuts  maybe
<martijn81> posingaspopular: such link for example irc://irc.mytorrent.tv/xxx-devil
<posingaspopular> i dont know honestly
<martijn81> thanks anyways
<RaveBeat> Does anyone know if I can make Konqueror save the icon arrangement (like it does on the desktop)? I.e. make icons stay in the position where I drag them, even after closing konqueror.
<martijn81> RaveBeat: no but there are profiles in place for how files can be listed
<RaveBeat> I'm guessing that doesn't include a profile that makes them stay where I put them? :)
<martijn81> RaveBeat: not that i  no of, unfortunately
<RaveBeat> :(
<Barbadillo> hi all, i think my kde is broken
<Stevethepirate> Your bases are belong to KDE?
<Barbadillo> for example, in kopete, when i try opening a chat with someone, the cpe goes 100% and i have to killall kopete
<Barbadillo> Stevethepirate: what please?
<Stevethepirate> No clue.
<Stevethepirate> Its an IRC joke.
<Barbadillo> even in kmail, when i try to write a new email, cpu goes 100% but after a while it opens a new mail to write
<Barbadillo> i can't use no more kopete!!! help me!!!
<posingaspopular> Barbadillo: try uninstalling and reinstalling
<posingaspopular> see if that changes anything
<Barbadillo> don't like that, i lose al my history
<Barbadillo> all
<posingaspopular> you can back up your files
<Barbadillo> where are my files? in ~/.kde?
<posingaspopular> usr/share/apps
<arko> How do I abilitate compiz to start during boot?
<Tm_T> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<jembouge> hi there
<Stevethepirate> !sessions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> !session
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> fail.
<jembouge> anyone can tell me why I can't get full privileges in the settings panel? I mean it doesn't even ask for the admin password when I click the admin mode button...
<emilsedgh> jembouge: it doesnt ask password?
<jembouge> no
<namtaru> good day ;)
<jembouge> I tell you the whle story :
<jembouge> I go change something
<jembouge> it asks for the password and everything goes fine
<emilsedgh> jembouge: try to run this: killall kdesud and try again.this happens to me sometimes and its the fix for me
<jembouge> then I quit
<namtaru> i'm having trouble with my touchpad after suspend.. it doesn't work anymore.
<jembouge> decide to come back
<jembouge> and it doesn't ask anymore, though I need to.
<arko> where is kcontrol-autostart?
<emilsedgh> jembouge: run killall kdesud once please
<jembouge> emilsedgh: ok trying
<emilsedgh> arko: what do you mean that where is it? install it from adept manager
<arko> emilsedgh: i have installed... but I can't find it
<arko> just found
<arko> thanx
<jembouge> it says that no processes have been killed
<jembouge> emilsedgh: it says that no processes have been killed
<emilsedgh> arko: system settings i think
<emilsedgh> jembouge: dunno then, sorry
<emilsedgh> jembouge: restart X, it should be solved then
<emilsedgh> jembouge: alt+ctrl+backspace
<jembouge> yeah, that's what I do so far to get it to work, reboot it all... not just X
<jembouge> thanks anyway
<stanislav> помогите с Kubuntu еле вышел в интерне но что то не работает в браузеру
<posingaspopular> is that russian?
<MishaJackson> i am russia
<MishaJackson> =)
<freepenguin> hello
 * genii sips
<Eicca> in 1280x1024 the 1280 is the x right?
<Thylio> How do i watch on dubble screen?
<Don_jr333> is there a gui for accessing mysql that works for linux?
<victoram> Brazil's someone?
<genii> !info phpmyadmin | Don_jr333
<ubotu> don_jr333: phpmyadmin: Administrate MySQL over the WWW. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:2.10.3-1ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 2711 kB, installed size 9744 kB
<victoram> hi
<Don_jr333> Thanks, I need to run mysql on my own box and don't know how to do it without navicat or something similar on my windows box
<Don_jr333> not sure how to work mysql without a graphic front end...lol
<victoram> hi
<Don_jr333> will the phpmyadmin work for connecting locally?
<victoram> hi
<victoram> k
<victoram> sometime?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i do this "3. install the theme in KDE Control Center -> System Administration -> kdmtheme"? cant seem to find that
<genii> Don_jr333: Yes, it will use apache webserver and then you just point browser at localhost or 127.0.0.1
<Eicca> nikita: from finland?
<Eicca> in 1280x1024 the 1280 is the x right?
<nikita> Eicca: no, from belarus..
<Don_jr333> genii okay, I have the server version of ubuntu installed with the KDE desktop on it.  So apache and mysql are already here.  I"ll do some goofin and see what happens
<Don_jr333> thanks for the advice
<Don_jr333> how do I set/change the root pass for mysql? lol
<Dragnslcr> Eicca- yes, resolution is normally written as horizontal x vertical
<BluesKaj> Howdy All  : )
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install a kdmtheme
<posingaspopular> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<posingaspopular> !changetheme | Jay-Oh-En
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jay-Oh-En> posingaspopular: that doesnt really help me cause i know where to find them i just dont know how to install them
<posingaspopular> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<posingaspopular> Jay-Oh-En: that should do it ;p
<posingaspopular> okay i chaned my vlc theme to 'wxwidgets' and now i cant find it anywhere
<posingaspopular> help?
<posingaspopular> sound works, i can see it running in htop
<posingaspopular> just not the gui
<Thylio90> how do i cange resolution in terminal?  Can i reset X to defoult whith a command in terminal?
<Jay-Oh-En> posingaspopular: ok now once i install kdmtheme package i type "kcontrol" then it comes up i then go to system admin...blah and i press administration mode on kdm theme manager and it goes back to the front page of kcontrol it keeps doing it
<BluesKaj> !resolution | Thylio90
<ubotu> Thylio90: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Thylio90> BluesKaj: If i restart x, will it still be with the same resolution? or will it go to defualt?
<Jay-Oh-En> Thylio90: go to the link he gave you
<posingaspopular> Jay-Oh-En: oh i dont know, i just know the command to link you
<Jay-Oh-En> oh :[
<Jay-Oh-En> :(
<posingaspopular> yea sorry
<posingaspopular> i know there are some people in #ubuntu-offtopic who change their themes all the time but they are all in bed by now
<BluesKaj> Thylio90, the default resolution depends on your graphics card & monitor drivers. The best way to change it from scratch is to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the terminal and choose the vesa driver until you have the proper drivers installed
<pastor> como hago para ir al kubuntu español?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i change sudo password
<Jay-Oh-En> is the command pw sudo?
<BluesKaj> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Thylio90> BluesKay: Okay, i'll do that. Fucked up  the settings when tried to watch a movie on my HDTV-
<genii> Work, /away
<Jay-Oh-En> Thylio90: shh no bad words
<Jay-Oh-En> Thylio90: you'll get banned fromt he channel
<BluesKaj> Thylio90,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<posingaspopular> Jay-Oh-En: sudo passwd
<BluesKaj> Jay-Oh-En, use the pw that you logon with
<Jay-Oh-En> posingaspopular: thanks thats the one
<Thylio90> ley-oh-en: sorry, thanks ill try that :)
<posingaspopular> anyone know how I can get the vlc gui back after trying to use the wxwidgets interface? i think i turned my gui off somehow, in kubuntu gutsy. it runs fine in terms of sound and i see it in htop
<Thylio90> BluesKay: Okay, i'll do that.
<Jay-Oh-En> posingaspopular: that might have been the problem with kcontrol
<Don_jr333> I searched for apache in adept and can't find anything....am I lookin for the wrong ting?
<Downix> Don_jr333: look for httpd or apache2 I'd suggest
<poison--> hi guys
<poison--> is it possible to make or simulate a raid with a mobo without raid support
<Downix> poison--: yes, but your performance will suffer
<Inferno> I need to make a folder in /usr/ but im getting permissions issues. I figured i needed to be root so i logged out and tried to log in as root but it isnt allowed
<poison--> Downix, how can i do it
<Don_jr333> what's the console command to search using apt?
<Downix> poison--: Can't tell you anymore.  Tried it ages ago, the machine ran so slowly so as to be unusable.
<Don_jr333> apt-search sint' working, or do I have to sudo?
<poison--> ehehehhe
<poison--> mkay, ty anyway
<Inferno> anyone know what i need to do?
<BluesKaj> Don_jr333, apt-cache search
<Downix> poison--: What RAID did you want?
<Don_jr333> thanks BluesKaj
<poison--> im mounting a rig with two 250GB disks on a damn Intel D31PR
<poison--> no raid support
<Don_jr333> okay, so apt search shows apache, adept search doesn't....lol
<poison--> i want the system drive to be mirrored
<Barbadillo> no way, my kopete is dead
<Downix> poison--: makes sence
<Barbadillo> i can use no more kopete
<Barbadillo> i want my kopete back!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<genii> Don_jr333: You said earlier you had a server install, it normally would come standard with apache2 and mysql installed
<hydrogen> one exclamation point is more than enough.
<Inferno> How do i make a folder in root/usr/    ?
<Barbadillo> hydrogen: nothing is enough when u can't use kopete
<hydrogen> Barbadillo: zomg u mean u cant im ur friendz?
<Barbadillo> yes i can't
<Barbadillo> i'm not mother language, so i'm dispensed from using bad abbreviations
<Barbadillo> pr the opposite, i don't know
<BluesKaj> !it | Barbadillo
<ubotu> Barbadillo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<emilsedgh> Inferno: what?
<mr_dd> hello
<emilsedgh> Inferno: why you want to create a folder in /usr/ ?
<mr_dd> i've the following problem with idjc, i cannot add a file to the playlist, someone an idea?
<Inferno> emilsedgh - i need to create the directory root/usr/tmp  but when i try to make a new folder it says permission denied. I need to for MAYA2008
<emilsedgh> Inferno: 1) the root directory is named '/', so root/user is not right. 2)sudo mkdir /usr/directoryName
<Inferno> thx
<_Sebulba_> hi guys and gals, am looking for help on a few settings in kubuntu 7.10
<_Sebulba_> first, how do I change the dolphin "one click opens something" back to the usual "double click opens it"?
<_Sebulba_> i'm sure it was under profiles in konquerer but cant find the same options in dolphin
<stdin> _Sebulba_: it's in system settings, under Keyboard & Mouse > Mouse
<alessio> hello, what is the irc canal of Ubuntu?? (excuse me for my english)
<kalorin> man
<BluesKaj> alessio, #ubuntu
<stdin> alessio: #ubuntu
<_Sebulba_> stdin, thanks so much, got it. I looked there several times and missed that option
<alessio> thx!!
<emilsedgh> alessio: #ubuntu
<kalorin> I really wish that someone would get things down to where you could actaully upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10
<kalorin> this is the second machine that has blown up trying
<emilsedgh> alessio: whats your native language? maybe ubuntu has local channel for you
<alessio> i' m italian
<BluesKaj> !It
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kalorin> could not install this or that, the upgrade will "continue" but the package may not be in a working state
<kalorin> lame
<fay_elf> hi i need help on kubuntu gui bluetooth setup
<stdin> kalorin: I did it on several machines without a problem, in fact one was dapper > edgy > feisty > gutsy  without a problem
<alessio> grazie ubotu!!
<emilsedgh> !it | alessio
<ubotu> alessio: please see above
<_Sebulba_> next, my KDE bugbear, how do I stop the bouncy mini icon appearing to the bottom right of the pointer when a program is loading?
<kalorin> this is about the 10th or 15th that are like this error
 * genii hands stdin a coffee
<kalorin> could not install 'base-files'
<kalorin> 'dpkg'
<kalorin> you name it
<fay_elf> or a command to bind a connection since the pairing is working but the connection keeps breaking up although good signal
<kalorin> all kinds of stuff that will obviously result in disaster for me
 * stdin connect the coffee to in IV drip
<Dragnslcr> Anybody have any experience with Cowon audio players? The reviews I've read online seem to be very positive
<kalorin> so I'm burning a cd of 7.10 before it finishes blowing up
<kalorin> just so i can actually reinstall
<stdin> _Sebulba_: same place "Visual feedback on activation"
<kalorin> python
<kalorin> adduser
<kalorin> passwrd
<kalorin> yeah this is going to be "not good"
<fay_elf> could someone please help me with binding a bluetooth connection between working adapter and a cell phone anyhow?
<_Sebulba_> stdin, do I have to log out and back in for it to kick in?
<_Sebulba_> i disabled it, and still get the bouncy icon
<stdin> _Sebulba_: probably, I've never bothered to disable it so I'm not sure :p
<_Sebulba_> k, I found before it was an "animate" option in the kde settings, which seems to be all changed in kubuntu
<_Sebulba_> thats why am here, lost where I used to be ok
<emilsedgh> fay_elf: i dunno how to help but my bluetooth works out of the box
<emilsedgh> fay_elf: whats your problem?
<stdin> _Sebulba_: if that doesn't work, try Appearance & Themes > Launch Feedback  in kcontrol (they should be the same)
<fay_elf> emilsedgd yeah mine too but the connection is breaking up without usage of the con and i do not know the device identifier for the kpp dialup
<fay_elf> emilsedg i just bought today a prodige 1.2 adapter and it works fine too except..
<TimS> How can I chmod a file in /var/www/ so that it has permission to edit and create new files?
<TimS> The PHP file is Chmoded to 7777 at the moment
<TimS> I want it so the user, mainly me, can make new txt files using it
<_Sebulba_> stdn it is in launch feedback, i recognise the setting, the problem now is that the launch feedback button has disappeared in 7.10
<fay_elf> damn guess i will just dig the forum
<stdin> _Sebulba_: you can still get to in via kcontrol
<Dragnslcr> TimS- you'd have to set the permissions on the directory you want to create files in so that the user running the script has write access
<TimS> Alright, would that be 7777?
<TimS> Yes it would be =]
<TimS> Brilliant, thanks
<Csigaa> hi
<BluesKaj> !hi | Csigaa
<ubotu> Csigaa: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<_Sebulba_> stdin, thanks so much, I switched my busy cursor off, and killed that fu#kin bouncy icon
<_Sebulba_> will be remembering that one for future
<_Sebulba_> its a pet hate I have with kde
<Csigaa> how do you think, it is wort upgrading from feisty to gusty?
<Csigaa> I have heard of several problems with the kernel and the overall system stability
<Csigaa> the latter could be mainly compiz-related which is by default PURGE to me :p
<Csigaa> but what about the !compiz bugs?
<stdin> kubuntu doesn't come with compiz by default
<Csigaa> *huhh* :)
<genii> Regular ubuntu does, kubuntu doesn't
<Csigaa> and the SLUB/SLAB issue with the kernel modules?
<Csigaa> (bt878 100PU/freezing, etc)
<Csigaa> *100% CPU
<sebuntu> Hey, I'm new to Linux and have been trying to read a brand new floppy disk with no luck. How do I format it and use it? (I'm running Dapper)
<Csigaa> sebuntu: man fdformat;man mkdosfs
<poison--> Downix, seems G4U will do the job for now
<poison--> :D
<poison--> cloning the sustem drive will be the way
<poison--> system*
<webvictim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Csigaa> ehh but I don't want compiz at all :) Are there any no-compiz-related stability issues?
<Csigaa> some say that gusty sucks and they would like to downgrade and so...
<Csigaa> this discouraged me from dist-upgrade
<Downix> I run Gutsy, but use Kubuntu as I prefer KDE anyways
<sebuntu> Thanks Csigaa ^^
<fay_elf> can someone direct me with creating a bluetooth connection and dialup phone modem web connection?
<Don_jr333> Good grief, I have apache running, I need to restart it, how do I do that?  looking at the apache site, the apachectl command is not found to do it that way
<BluesKaj> Csigaa, Gutsy works fine (running 64bit kubuntu), but a clean install is always best, as you prolly know.
<Csigaa> okay, thanks :)
<Downix> is the SPARC ubuntu running in 64-bit or 32-bit userland?
<Csigaa> then the new laptop will get Gusty
<Csigaa> (with KDE ofc ;) )
<poison--> <Csigaa, not sure if its a compiz issue, but my HD is dying
<poison--> 250GB to the garbage
<poison--> making a backup atm
<poison--> :(
<Downix> I saved a HD once I thought was dead
<poison--> machine crashed one day messing with compiz and the hd never worked smood again
<Downix> sounds like a filesystem issue
<Downix> which fs do you run?
<poison--> yes, keeps telling me theres tons of inodes damaged
<poison--> ext3
<Csigaa> poison--: what does SMART say?
<Csigaa> can be easily a hw problem
<poison--> on boot says nutin
<poison--> everything ok
<Downix> have you ever forced an fsck?
<bazhang> poison--: how much to back up? is it a prohibitive amount?
<fay_elf> banging my head against the wall..can someone explain me how to setup/retrieve device identifier for a bluetooth connected phone to use for kppp dialup modem selection???
<fay_elf> the connection is working
<micman> shivaji?
<micman> sivaji?
<sivaji> micman who are you ?
<ksivaji> micman what
<poison--> <bazhang, 60Gbs
<poison--> and 140GB of drivers
<poison--> for the machines we produce here
<micman> open a separate dialog for me
<bazhang> wow that is prohibitive.
<ksivaji> #offline
<poison--> :(
<ksivaji> micman click this #offline
<poison--> think im gonna backup it all to a 320GB
<poison--> :(
<fay_elf> or otherways spoken..to create rfcomm device binding for bluetooth, how to retrieve channel number as the forum-stated spdtool is not present?
<fay_elf> how do i retrieve the bluetooth adapter+cell phone channel number which is in usage?
<Don_jr333> is there a package for mysql server? or ifit's already installed how do I start it and alter the root pass?
<fay_elf> great i just glimpsed at the obex push window and it said.. channel 9!!! =)
<Don_jr333> okay, loading the server, found that much so far
<Daisuke_Laptop> !find mysql
<ubotu> Found: libapache2-mod-auth-mysql, libdbd-mysql-perl, libmysql-java, libmysqlclient15-dev, libmysqlclient15off (and 91 others)
<VoksD> I'm on a 100% clean (2 hours old) Kubuntu install, no changes made except I let adept run all the updates it could find.  My build environment is useless, running a simple tarball 'configure' gives me: "error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<VoksD> What on earth went wrong?
<VoksD> I have the feeling libc6 just didn't finish installing (adept complained about being unable to commit some changes, but didn't specify which or what).
<Tm_T> VoksD: you haven't installed anything for compiling, install "build-essential" package?
<VoksD> Sec, I'll try.
<VoksD> er, yeah, there's that second problem I was wondering about again:  When I do apt-get install something
<VoksD> it asks me to insert a CD I don't have..
<VoksD> Can't I force it to fetch everything off the mirrors?
<Tm_T> VoksD: remove cd from sources.list
<Tm_T> !sources | VoksD
<ubotu> VoksD: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Tm_T> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<VoksD> ah
<Tm_T> I'm gone, good luck :) ->
<_Csigaa> ehh sorry. The Ubuntu IRC == freenode
<kalorin> ack
<VoksD> Thanks Tm_T ;)
<kalorin> upgrade status frozen for over 45 minutes at 44%
<kalorin> of installing upgrades
<kalorin> so owned
<kalorin> going to have to pop in this disk and reinstall aren't I?
<VoksD> kalorin: Any idea what it hangs at?
<kalorin> says it's preparing libdvbpsi4
<VoksD> kalorin: I'm not overly experienced with Ubuntu, but if it's taking forever to download something you can probably tell by running 'tcpdump -qnn' (as root) in a terminal and see if there's any traffic going to/from the mirrors.
<kalorin> this is after it's failed to correctly upgrade/update about 25 or more packages that are all the good stuff like dpkg, passwd, add user, files-base, the kernel, some X stuff
<kalorin> it's all owned
<VoksD> ah
<kalorin> no this isn't on the download
<kalorin> it's on the install :(
<VoksD> Crap, sorry I can't be of help ;)
<kalorin> salright, I figured this might happen
<kalorin> it happened with my machine at home too, just didn't want to take the time today to format/reinstall at work
<VoksD> Had some odd problems with updates myself earlier.  Did a reinstall just this morning, as a matter of fact.
<kalorin> lots of stuff going on before the end of the year
<kalorin> well I backed up /etc/
<kalorin> and I'm going to not let it format /home
<kalorin> so most everything should be just magically back when it finishes the install
<Csigaa> how can be the lauch feedback and KRFB configuration accessed from "System Settings" (which is not KControl)?
<Csigaa> I can't find them not even with the "search" bar
<Csigaa> or that dialog intentionally does not include all settings?
<interfear> kubuntu is the same as ubuntu except it use's kde right?
<bazhang> yes interfear
 * [WarMage] smacks interfear
<interfear> lol
<xaka> hi all! How i can configure installed fonts? I install all possible fonts from repository, but in FireFox its shows so stupid and brutally :( i can't understand why, may be my fonts is broken?
<Csigaa> define stupid and brutal :)
<Csigaa> (btw don't use that piece of [censored] firefox)
<sigma> xaka: did u tell gtk apps to use kde themes?
<xaka> sigma: yes
<xaka> konquer display all very good, but FF not
<sigma> csigaa: theres nothing wrong with firefox
<stdin> xaka: firefoz uses its own font settings, Edit > Preferences > Content > Fonts & Colors
<sigma> xaka: what fonts are u using in firefox? i use arial and it works flawlessly
<xaka> sigma: and Thunderbird too display all bad if message as HTML
<sigma> xaka: your fonts are setup wrong
<xaka> sigma: i understand :) but it default settings
<xaka> sigma: for example (sorry, pls) when i installed openSuse - all was very very nice
<xaka> font settings in openSuse and kubuntu same, but displaying - not. Why
<Csigaa> screenshot please...
<xaka> ok, wait pls..
<Csigaa> can be disabled/wrong/forced antialiasing for example
<xaka> i don't use this
<kub^> hi my sound suddenly stopped working can i restart the service ?
<sigma> oh ya that 2
<Csigaa> kub^: feel free ;)
<kub^> thanks :D
<sigma> yes does anyone have the command
<kub^> how can i ? ^^
<Csigaa> if artsd is not running, then ALT+F2 and type "artsd"
<sigma> google how to restart alsa
<uchi> i installed vmplayer but i cant seem to open it now!! does anyone know where i can find the log for that??
<Csigaa> alsa can't be restarted...
<Csigaa> alsa is THE DRIVER......
<uchi> helo
<uchi> help
<kub^> thanks will try
<uchi> it dsnt even report a crash
<Csigaa> uchi: try to run it from terminal (xterm or konzole)
<Csigaa> it writes some error msg to the output
<uchi> k thanks bud
<silouck> Riddell: hi
<TimS> !americasarmy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about americasarmy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<silouck> Riddell: hello?
<xaka> Csigaa:
<xaka> http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot1gp7.png
<xaka> http://img221.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot2ob3.png
<TimS> !mpc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xaka> Csigaa: in FF all fonts too large (default settings!!!), in Thunderbird all text too white
<Csigaa> xaka: they sould be cyrillic?
<Csigaa> well, if the size is the only problem, set it to smaller :)
<xaka> yeap, i'm from russia
<xaka> i can't set to smaller becaues in another site it will set very very smaller :)
<Csigaa> ehh... in firefox should be a "minimal size" setting
<Csigaa> in Edit/Preferences/Content panel, next to the default font size setting is an "Advanced" button
<Csigaa> there you can set the font-related things more precisely
<Csigaa> the minimal size also
 * remotechief_311 is listening to Have A Nice Day by Bon Jovi on Have A Nice Day [Amarok]
<Csigaa> xaka: you can also set a separate font in "GTK Styles and Fonts" in the Appearance settings
<Csigaa> if the default size/type is not convenient
<xaka> ok, i'm try it. Say me pls - why i don't see Fonts settings in xorg.conf? where is them? in all other linux distr all font setup by xorg.conf
<Csigaa> and the "too white" problem can be solved in the same panel, Colors tab, by unchecking "Apply colors to non-KDE apps"
<Csigaa> xorg.conf only sets the path's where the font files are, does'nt it?
<Csigaa> I've never seen any "use Arial 16 bold for all apps" or alike settings in xorg.conf
<xaka> i can't see this is paths :) i'm about it
<xaka> no Fonts section
<Csigaa> well... it is an "improvement" ;)
<Csigaa> xorg finds it by itself...
<Csigaa>  /usr/share/fonts, I suppose
<mzuverink_> Is there a fix for amarok unmounting removable media everytime it shuts down?
<xaka> "Apply colors to non-KDE apps" already checked but text "too white" :)
<Csigaa> but this has nothing to do with the font size setting, believe me :)
<Csigaa> ehh... then set up custom GTK colors
<Csigaa> of course you can't do it even with GNOME... GTK is frugal.
<xaka> arrrghhh :)
<Csigaa> but handcrafting gtkrc can help
<Csigaa> and I have seen recently a 3rd party "gtk color setter" or similar app
<xaka> i'm not love handcrafting
<Csigaa> https://launchpad.net/gnome-color-chooser
<tatsu> hi, does anyone have a good gudie how to install compiz-fusion (ati) ?
<Csigaa> hope doesn't require the full GNOME and mono and mozilla and MSVC++ and ... library set
<xaka> :)))))))))
<emilsedgh> is there any way to upgrade to gutsy with command line? adept's dist upgrade tool is not working, it just stops and 'installing upgrades' section, tha last output from terminal is 'extracting templates'...
<Csigaa> of course :)
<Csigaa> edit /etc/apt/sources.list (replace all "feisty" with "gutsy"), then apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<emilsedgh> Csigaa: does it install the new gutsy packages like digikam and strigi or i have to do that manually?
<Csigaa> dist-upgrade should
<emilsedgh> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Csigaa> have youn edited sources.list?
<Csigaa> *-n
<emilsedgh> Csigaa: yes
<Csigaa> and apt-get update?
<emilsedgh> yes
<Csigaa> then you have gutsy..............
<emilsedgh> Csigaa: yes, i know that, i even installed kernels.but adept's dist-upgrade tool tries to install things that are newly entered in gutsy, i want them...
<emilsedgh> Csigaa: and...adept still thinks that there is a new version available :)
<Csigaa> AFAIK that does the "normal" apt dist-upgrade
<Csigaa> then you have done something wrong
<Csigaa> are you sure that the sources.list is correct?
<Csigaa> and ALL sources are for gutsy?
<emilsedgh> yes! man i have restricted manager, kernel 2.22
<emilsedgh> and are all for gutsy, kde 3.5.8
<emilsedgh> all packages are upgraded
<Csigaa> then adept sucks. :p
<Csigaa> I am upgrading right now
<emilsedgh> hehe
<Csigaa> after reboot we'll see how it works in my computer :D
<xaka> Csigaa: can you upload your sources.list pls?
<silouck> Riddell: hello?
<Csigaa> xaka: http://pastebin.com/m3243cd0e
<xaka> too small :)
<emilsedgh> Csigaa: i found it, thats do-release-upgrade command
<Csigaa> ah f... :p
<Csigaa> well this is not debian anyway............
<xaka> how rebuild installed packages cache?
<Csigaa> emilsedgh: it is an apt parameter, or a separate command?
<Csigaa> xaka: dpkg should do it before every package install
<emilsedgh> Csigaa: seperate command
<SpoZen> whats the name of app that creates a bi graphical image of a harddrive?
<Riddell> fsview?
<hydrogen> filelight
<hydrogen> kind of
<Csigaa> emil: thx :)
<hydrogen> filelight++
<SpoZen> fsview doesnt exist in the repos but file light will do fine thx
 * hydrogen is still waiting for someone to explain what a "Tutorials Day week" is
<Downix> is there any utility to show what is eating up RAM?
<Csigaa> top
<stdin> hydrogen: what does it sound like it is?
<hydrogen> Not sure.. I've never heard of a day week before
<Csigaa> or the KDE thing which pops up for CRTL+ESC
<SpoZen> htop
<stdin> hydrogen: sounds like a typo to me ;)
<Downix> a ha, tyvm
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC1 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php | Tutorials Day on thursday https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<hydrogen> :)
<Downix> a ha, got it
<Downix> explorer.exe was eating up 2GB of RAM
<stdin> just poke someone after thursday to remove it from the topic
<Csigaa> Downix: lol :D
<SpoZen> filelight doesnt show whats takin up the most space :(
<Csigaa> SpoZen: 'du -hs' ?
<sam64> how does xsnow work? I tried turning it on with run, but nothing happened.
<Downix> Csigaa:  .NET app went loco
<Downix> I killed it, but didn't think of checking for explorer
<Csigaa> sam64: afaik it draws on the root window... yes, it is that ugly "wallpaper" what the desktop overlaps.
<SpoZen> ah you had to search the hard drive first :p
<sam64> Csigaa: is that a lower layer than kdesktop, or does it matter?
<Csigaa> yes, it is the "root" layer... mostly is not visible
<SpoZen> omg xsession-errors is takiing up 15gb!!
<Csigaa> SpoZen: wrong filesize?
<Csigaa> or debug libs? :D
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> that file gets big sometimes
<bazzieb> how do i run a check disk on a stiffy??
<sam64> Csigaa: do I need to turn off kdesktop?
<hydrogen> I tend to symlink it to /dev/null
<SpoZen> so it it safe to delete it?
<hydrogen> yes
<Csigaa> sam64: better tell XSnow not to use the root window
<hydrogen> my .strigi was taking up 20 gigs the other day :/
<hydrogen> Iw asn't that happy
<Csigaa> sam64: ...or google for "ksnow" or similar... I suppose it exists :)
<sam64> Csigaa: that makes sence.. Ill give that a try
<hydrogen> I've been getting WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! every time I try to install a package
<hydrogen> wuts up with that?
<Csigaa> you have not set up apt-key correctly
<Csigaa> google for the error and you'll find a howto
<Csigaa> it is ~2 commands
<hydrogen> but
<hydrogen> that doesn't answer why it happened
<Csigaa> well, I hardly believe that your ISP or government or any conspiracy is alternating your packages while they're travelling over the net :)
<hydrogen> me either
<sigma_kubuntu> has anyone used synce with wm5 successfuly here?
<alesan> any idea how I can compile in 32bit-mode a program while I am working on kubuntu64?
<sigma_kubuntu> jpatrick: have u ever used synce before?
<Downix> still, does anyone know if Kubuntu-SPARC has a 32 or 64-bit userland?
<Csigaa> alesan: google for "cross compiling"
<Csigaa> Downix: "file" a binary
<Csigaa> on i386 it displays the arch
<jpatrick> sigma_kubuntu: nop..
<Downix> Csigaa:  it says "SPARC"
<Minataku> There's a Kubuntu for SPARC? :o
<Csigaa> Downix: wrong way, sorry "^^
<Minataku> I'd imagine that if you had a SPARC machine, you were probably advanced enough for some other distro
<Minataku> lol
<Downix> Minataku: yup, but I happen to like Ubuntu.
<TheFuzzball> Hello, I am running Kubuntu Gutsy relatively fresh install on an IBM Thinkpad X30, and when I close my lid and then open it there is just a black screen and I have to force a halt and start again
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Csigaa> Downix: try Nexenta
<Csigaa> Ubuntu with Solaris kernel
<Csigaa> more optimized for SPARC
<Downix> Csigaa:  Solaris doesn't support the hardware I have in here
<Minataku> Downix: What kinda SPARC you have?
<Csigaa> Solaris unsupported SPARC hw??? WTF?
<Minataku> I've got 6 SPARC machines, myself
<Csigaa> the Fu-Si SPARC-s are also Sun certified
<Downix> Minataku: Ultra 10, slow but runs.
<Minataku> Four SPARCv8, Two SPARCv9
<Minataku> Ah
<Downix> Csigaa:  There's a Solaris driver for a Catweasel card?  Didn't think I'd ever seen it
<Csigaa> does not that come with Solaris?
<Downix> Minataku: Also have a v8 machine, SS10
<Downix> Csigaa:  no.  It's an add-on card.
<Minataku> I've got two SPARCstation 10s (both MP), a SPARCstation 5/170, a SPARCstation LX, an Ultra 5 and an Ultra 2 (Also MP)
<Minataku> One SPARCstation 10 has 2x 36MHz SuperSPARC
<Downix> Minataku: I can't find an OS for my SS10
<Dr_willis> catweasle card. :) heh.. always wanted one.. never really needed one.. :P
<Downix> it has a twin HyperSPARC 150 setup
<Minataku> The other has 2x 150MHz HyperSPARC
<Minataku> Get NetBSD
<Downix> Dr_willis: I worked for an Amiga co, needed it
<Downix> Looked at NetBSD, never found a floppy distro for it
<Dr_willis> Downix,  the fact you worked for an amiga company.. is scary. heh.. Did you actually get paid?
<Minataku> A word of warning, if anything fails to run properly on that SPARCstation 10, the PROM may be too old
<poison--> sup Dr_willis
<Minataku> I had that issue with BOTH of mine
<Downix> Dr_willis: http://www.morphos.net  second from the bottom of that list is me last time I checked.
<Minataku> The one was too old to support the HyperSPARCs at all, let alone two of them
<Minataku> The other was too old to support MP
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Luckily I was able to erase and reprogram the EPROMs at the Uni
<Downix> Minataku: Mine's running it fine with oBSD, but oBSD doesn't support both CPU's.  I had an ancient copy of Debian on there once.
<Minataku> I worked on homework while they erased
<Minataku> Then programming them was fast
<Downix> nice
<Downix> Csigaa:  It's not the CPU I worry about there, it's my oddball add-ons
<Minataku> One's got 2.25, the other has 2.25R
<Minataku> lol
<TheFuzzball> It's okay I think I solved the problem by uninstalling acpid
<Minataku> My Ultra 2 is a beast, too
<Minataku> 2x 300MHz UltraSPARC-II
<Minataku> 640MB RAM
<Downix> My Ultra 10 is slow....
<Downix> mostly due to the HD controller
<Minataku> U5s and U10s were cheap-ass machines
<Downix> need to find an OF compat ATA controller
<Minataku> The UltraSPARC-IIi that's in there is a dog, too
<Minataku> They were (failed) attempts at entry-level SPARC machines
<Downix> *nods*
<Minataku> They were seriously cut back, and as a result are really lousy
<Downix> No other CPU options for it tho is there?
<Minataku> Nope
<Eicca> People, I need help! :D
<Downix> well, it's a start
<Downix> will do for OS porting
<Downix> I want to get AROS onto SPARC
<Minataku> If there's a letter after the number in roman numerals, it's a cut down version of the proper chip
<Eicca> First of all, why when I use Ctrl + X the irssi closes and says "stopped" how am I supposed to change network?
<Minataku> That would be cool
<Downix> IIi 440Mhz
<Downix> Minataku: AROS is pretty sweet
<Minataku> Yeah, that little "i" really ruins things
<Minataku> Downix: I _LOVE_ the mascot especially
<Dr_willis> Eicca,  you may want to go read the irssi user guides they got at the irssi homepage.
<Downix> I figure it on 32 and 64-bit SPARC would be nice
<Minataku> No big secret that I'm a furry
<Minataku> XD
<Downix> give new options to the old hardware
<Minataku> Yeah, I could use a smaller OS for some of my SPARC machines with limited HDD space
<Eicca> dr
<Minataku> By virtue that SCSI HDDs are hard to find
<Eicca> Dr_willis: you didnt read the message didnt you?
<Eicca> Now can someone say how to turn the Ctrl + X shortcut off in the Konsole?
<Minataku> Eicca: Last I checked, Ctrl + Z stops a program
<Dr_willis> Eicca,  to change networks with irssi you can use the /server command  - You dident mention the KONSOLE at all.
<Minataku> And you can't turn that off without altering the source code to mask out SIGTSTP
<Dr_willis> Eicca,  you may want to use irssi in a normal xterm.
<Minataku> Eicca: Next time it says "Stopped", type fg
<Minataku> Then hit enter
<Minataku> irssi will come back
<Eicca> hmm
<Eicca> it wont do it again
<Dr_willis> Eicca,  there are a lot of conflicting keyboard commands with irssi when used under X and different window managers.  Its designed/setup to be used with the Console.
<Eicca> nvm and thanks for help! :D
<Dr_willis> I found that using Irssi under 'twin' worked a little better at times.
<Minataku> Downix: Feel free to join #kubuntu-offtopic so we can chat without getting yelled at
<Minataku> lol
<Eicca> but I have plenty of questions more, could you help me?
<Dr_willis> I am going to work.. If you got Irssi questions.. the irssi web site has OOOODLES of docs/faq/guides... good luck.
<Eicca> okay
<Eicca> ty
<Eicca> the next question is; how can I turn the auto spell checking off in the pidgin?
<Eicca> does anyone know?
<posingaspopular> Eicca: tools->prefrences
<posingaspopular> let me check
<posingaspopular> and then tab over to 'conversations' and click the box about "highlight misspelled words"
<Eicca> okay thanks
<Eicca> posingaspopular: while your at it, could you tell how to turn the icons off the buddy list?
<posingaspopular> np hl
<posingaspopular> gl*
<posingaspopular> hmm you mean the pictures?
<Eicca> yea
<Eicca> and the green dots could be smaller
<posingaspopular> yea one moment while i gurre it out
<posingaspopular> erm figure it out*
<posingaspopular> tire+babysitting all around me
<Eicca> posingaspopular: I found it
<posingaspopular> oh did you? where?
<posingaspopular> now i want to know
<Eicca> posingaspopular: nope, didnt find
<Eicca> Buddies - Show menu had something
<Eicca> but not that one I'm searching for
<posingaspopular> im not seeing those option Eicca. my suggestion is to search for pidgin plugins and try that route.
<posingaspopular> im sure someone has a plugin somewhere
<Eicca> ok
<posingaspopular> http://plugins.guifications.org/trac/wiki/PluginPack
<acee1235> i just installed kubuntu 7.10 and i have no sound any ideas?
<posingaspopular> that should do it right there
<posingaspopular> acee1235: did you check alsamixer?
<posingaspopular> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<posingaspopular> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<smithw> Hello everyone. I just upgraded kubuntu from feisty to gutsy and can't login on graphical mode. When I try to do that, the screen just keeps the default wallpaper, a cursor and stops.
<Csigaa> smithw: rm ~/.kde -rf
<Csigaa> all your settings will be lost
<Csigaa> if you are familiar with the KDE config scheme, then you can sort the important things (kopete etc) out
<andrewlin> Can anyone help me figuring out why my sound isn't working in ubuntu?
<smithw> Csigaa, so it's a problem of corrupt settings?
<Csigaa> yes
<posingaspopular> andrewlin: check alsamixer first
<posingaspopular> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<andrewlin> posingaspopular: where do i type !alsa? XD, this is only my second day of using linux.
<smithw> Csigaa, I'm not exactly familiar, but I think I can figure out. Thank you for the insight.
<Csigaa> youre welcome :)
<posingaspopular> andrewlin: open up a konsole and type 'alsa' without the quotes
<smithw> :)
<posingaspopular> kmenu->system
<posingaspopular> erm sorry that command is 'alsamixer'
<andrewlin> posingaspopular: ok what do you want me to tell you about alsamixer? i see a bunch of controls.
<posingaspopular> well looks at the levels
<smithw> Csigaa, should "startx" start kde automatically? I just want to know how to test if I corrected it without having to reboot every time.
<posingaspopular> and make sure that none of them are low
<andrewlin> ubotu: I can't find Sound System in the System folder under K Menu
<Csigaa> smithw: xinit -e startkde
<smithw> Csigaa, thank you again!
<acee1235> alsa is running still no sound
<posingaspopular> move between them with the left and right arrows. and up etc
<posingaspopular> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<andrewlin> posingaspopular: i turned them all up to high
<posingaspopular> andrewlin: alt+f2
<posingaspopular> run 'kcontrol'
<posingaspopular> and that should get you the soundsystem
<posingaspopular> sorry i cant help more i have finals tomorrow
<posingaspopular> good luck
<andrewlin> posingaspopular: its ok, thnx for help
<SGL> Hello. Is there a way to install Xubuntu from the command-line of a working OS?
<posingaspopular> SGL: depends on the OS?
<posingaspopular> sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop i think
<SGL> uhh
<Helmholtz> Hey everyone..
<SGL> ok
<SGL> does that install everything all over?
<SGL> It is xubuntu allready
<posingaspopular> i *really* love helping people and answering linux/ubuntu questions. unfortunately my final is not about ubuntu/linux and i already paid lots of money for the classes
<posingaspopular> bye all
<Helmholtz> Please excuse the really noobish question.. but when you install ubuntu with a dvd, why does it require that dvd to install any packages?
<emilsedgh> Helmholtz: because that dvd contains the packages, you could download those packages from internet too
<acee1235> tried instructions still no sound i did do one thing and that was to enable all listed repositories and updated things
<acee1235> after that sound=dead
<emilsedgh> Helmholtz: when you install, just some programs will get installed, many other programs and addons are on the disc
<Helmholtz> emilsedgh: Ah.. I'm using Adept package manager to install a package.. shouldn't that download the package from the net?
<emilsedgh> Helmholtz: look, you have a few software repositories, the physical repositories have more priority, you could disable them by going to Adept->Manage Repositories
<emilsedgh> Helmholtz: but why you want to downbload when you have the dvd?
<Helmholtz> emilsedgh: Because I can find it right now, and it's a pain in the ass for me to redownload the iso :P
<emilsedgh> Helmholtz: so disable it
<Arvid> when I try to play a song in Amarok i get "device is busy". How can I find the other app who is using my soundcard?
<Helmholtz> emilsegh: sweet I see it.. thanks, emilsedgh!
<Eicca> is there a way for a newbie with linux like me to create own KDE splash screen easily?
<emilsedgh> Eicca: take a look at existing splash screens, yes they are easy to create
<acee1235> should i just reinstall linux
<acee1235> o get the sound back?
<emilsedgh> acee1235: reinstall is never the solution...
<smithw> There's a program I want to run when KDE starts. On feisty (which I believe was kde 3.5.6), I just put a symbolic link to the binary of the program on ~/.kde/Autostart. When I upgraded to gutsy, this program made KDE hang on startup. After I removed the link, kde started ok. I'm guessing I'm going to have to make it a .desktop file for it to work now, am I right?
<Eicca> emilsedgh: is there a tool to make own splash screen or some file to edit or what? =)
<emilsedgh> Eicca: you have to add pictures and edit a text file
<emilsedgh> smithw: why you do not save the session?
<acee1235> emilsedgh: then what might be?
<sourcemaker> how can I seek large sound files in juk?
<emilsedgh> acee1235: i dunno, but thats not reinstalling
<emilsedgh> Eicca: /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes take a look at this place
<emilsedgh> acee1235: whats the problem with sound?
<smithw> emilsedgh, I really don't remember now, but a long time ago I had some major problem with kde sessions and disabled it. By "major problem" I mean a major annoyance, not a freeze or something. I wish I could remember what it was...
<emilsedgh> smithw: saving session works nice, try it
<Eicca> emilsedgh: allright, how do I edit them?
<acee1235> anyone a sound expert?
<smithw> emilsedgh, is there a way to save a session and not make KDE ask me everytime I log out if I want to save it again? (I believe that was the annoyance)
<emilsedgh> Eicca: copy one of them to you home folder, change names and edit them and create a .tar.gz and install from systemSetings->appearance->splash screen
<emilsedgh> smithw: it never asked me so...
<smithw> emilsedgh, I give it a try. thank you. reboot time now...
<Eicca> eicca@eicca-desktop:/usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes$ sudo cp /usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/ /home/eicca/
<Eicca> cp: omitting directory `/usr/share/apps/ksplash/Themes/kubuntu/'
<Eicca> what is the command to copy that kind of file? =)
<emilsedgh> Eicca: give it a -r switch
<TheFuzzball> has anyone succesfully built Katapult Fast-Track on Kubuntu?
<emilsedgh> Eicca: copy ir src dst
<emilsedgh> TheFuzzball: i think i tried it once but it didnt compile, i think, thats was some time ago
<TheFuzzball> emilsedgh: yeh, It's not compiling for me
<andrewlin> If you are editing a file in Konsole how do you save it from console?
<emilsedgh> andrewlin: how are you editing it? vim ?
<Eicca> oh it is a directory
<Eicca> lol :D
<TheFuzzball> but I use Compiz Fusion and I need the transparency support
<sigma_kubuntu> why note use kate to edit
<andrewlin> emilsedgh: vim?
<Eicca> thought it was only a file with no .xx
<emilsedgh> andrewlin: how are you editing that file? with what editor?
<sigma_kubuntu> vim!
<andrewlin> oh, through Konsole, if thats possible?
<sigma_kubuntu> ok dat neva worked
<andrewlin> emilsedgh: through Konsole, if that's possible
<sigma_kubuntu> u hav 2use kate in da kde gui
<emilsedgh> andrewlin: if you want to edit a file from konsole, you need to open it by an editor.vim is an example...try vim filename
<emilsedgh> !vim | andrewlin
<ubotu> andrewlin: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<andrewlin> emilsedgh: ok thnx
<acee1235> after much tinkering open sound works for system sound and sound test but not for amarok or xine any ideas on a fix?
<smithw> Apparently, I was wrong. The problem persists. If I try to login in graphical mode, the login controls just disappears and nothing else happens. The mouse is alive, I can switch to text mode if I want (this is how I got here), but KDE (nor Gnome, I have both installed and tried it as well) doesn't start. If I try, from the console, to start KDE with xinit -e kdestart, then it starts.
<sigma_kubuntu> try alsa for sound
<acee1235> doesnt work
<sourcemaker> is there a known bug in juk with large sound files?I can't seek them
<Don_jr333> is the wine in the apt work alright? or should I get it from the web site?
<smithw> Does anyone have a clue on what may be happenning?
<Eicca> what is the command to cut?
<sigma_kubuntu> use wine frm da repo
<genii> Don_jr333: getdeb has latest package
<emilsedgh> Don_jr333: get it from apt
<acee1235> anyone know how to troubleshoot alsa ive followed alot of tutorials to no avail
<Eicca> and if im in home, how can I copy a directory from there without writing the /home/username/ ?
<Don_jr333> sigma_kubuntu will do
<genii> I think also wine page has debs for 7.04 and 7.10
<Eicca> what is the command to cut?
<Eicca> and if im in home, how can I copy a directory from there without writing the /home/username/ ?
<smithw> Eicca, to copy a directory, use cp -R (-R stands for "recursive"). If you are in the same directory as the source of your copy, just write the name of that directory, with no slashed before it.
<smithw> *slashes
<genii> emilsedgh: ver 0.9.41 from repos , current is 0.9.50 and if you go to #winehq for assistance ,not at 0.9.50 they won't even look at you
<Eicca> smithw: okay thanks
<emilsedgh> genii: so you should try to find a repository for newer wine packages or compile it
<alessio> hello, when i entering in the #kubuntu-it canal, it directing me to #ubuntu-it. What can I do? (i' m italian, excuse for my english)
<Eicca> smithw: btw, is there a defragmentation tool for kubuntu?
<genii> emilsedgh and Don_jr333 http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb for repo instructions
<emilsedgh> genii: thanks.sorry first i tought Don_jr333 wants to get the sources, im not a wine user and i havent much experience with it
<Don_jr333> genii how can I remove something I installed with apt?
<smithw> Eicca, I'm afraid I can't answer that 100% accuratelly, but I *think* there's not, because the format ubuntu uses to its partitions doesn't need to be defragmentated. But I might be totally mistaken.
<genii> Don_jr333: If you did: sudo apt-get install <something>    then do: sudo apt-get remove <something>
<Don_jr333> thanks
<genii> Don_jr333: Additionally to purge config files from system do: sudo apt-get remove --purge <something>
<Don_jr333> genii do the --purge at the same time as remove? or after?
<genii> Eicca: You mean to defrag windows drives from in linux? Or if there is a similar tool as windows defrag but in linux for linux filesystem. If second thing, no, linux ext filesystem does not need defragging utility.
<RobNyc> hello everyone , anyone here is running kde4 ?
<genii> Don_jr333: Same time if you want to flush out it's config files. if you wanted to save the configs don't use the --purge
<Tokeiito> good evening
<Tokeiito> today i upgreided to 7.10 and now have problems with nvidia drivers
<Tokeiito> error message is versions missmatch
<Tokeiito> i've tryed all ways i found in forums and still dont have any result. any ideas how to fix that?
<genii> Tokeiito: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-kernel-common
<Tokeiito> i've already reinstalled it. removed and purged all packages for nvidia.
<rmaj> why ubuntu shows me some gayass dialog instead shutting down, when I press shutdown power button - and when to configure it?
<ardchoille> rmaj: That's in case you made a mistake and it's a kde thing, not a kubuntu thing. Talk to the kde devs.
<rmaj> but where can I find appl to manage these?
<Don_jr333> genii the direction for gusy arn't working properly for me on this winehq site
<Don_jr333> getting a 404 error on the second wget
<Don_jr333> I got it, had a typo
<Csigaa> re
<Don_jr333> now if I do an apt-get install wine, it'll pull the new one?
<Don_jr333> good, it's geting the new one, thank you
<kraut> moin
<genii> don: You add the repo: sudo wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list      then you add the gpg key: wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -       then you: sudo apt-get update        then you install wine:   sudo apt-get install wine
<Eicca> guys! I got my splash screens just the way I wanted :) thanks for that! I still got alot of questions; do you know any dead pixel fixers for kubuntu? (prefer the one that flashes just one pixel) thanks alot! =)
<genii> Don_jr333: Yes, after it should put 0.9.50
<Don_jr333> genii I got it, thank you, I had a typo in my command.  I'ts running just fine now! =)
<Don_jr333> thanks alot
<genii> Don_jr333: Glad to help
<Csigaa> emilsedgh: I didn't have upgrade-manager-core installed, so did'nt have do-release-upgrade command
<Csigaa> but 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' did the work after dist-upgrade :)
<rmaj> how to have power button just shutdown my computer
<Csigaa> rmaj: configure the ACPI event
<rmaj> Csigaa: how
<emilsedgh> Csigaa: try adept_manager --dist-upgrade
<Csigaa> take a look at /etc/acpi and you will know ;)
<Csigaa> emilsedgh: no change. Seems so that I have all required package installed
<emilsedgh> Csigaa: there is a new button on the toolbar, isnt?
<Csigaa> I even have an annoying network config applet on my tray
<genii> Don_jr333: You can check which version is installed after by: sudo apt-cache policy wine
<rmaj> how to have cool 3d desktop? im on nvidia
<Don_jr333> genii thanks alot, it also showed durring the install which version it had.  But I appriciate the info
<Csigaa> rmaj: install Project Looking Glass (by Sun)
<Csigaa> now that is 3D
<Csigaa> like an FPS game :D
<Csigaa> but if you need useless vomit-triggering effects, you need compiz
<rmaj> why kubuntu is so broken>
<rmaj> every thing I trie - sucks
<Csigaa> have a nice crash ;)
<rmaj> try
<Csigaa> broken?
<rmaj> yes
<Csigaa> how?
<thorns> Csigaa: Excuse me, I don't think Looking Glass is true 3D, it's 2D looking 3D.
<Eicca> how come this wont work? > http://i.servut.us/i/snapshot4.png
<rmaj> in example, I want stupid gksudo to ask me for root password, not for user password, how to
<ScorpKing> !root | rmaj
<ubotu> rmaj: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Csigaa> thorns: well, you need a real 3D display, not a "flat" CRT or LCD, to have real 3D
<Csigaa> but LG is the closest to 3D
<rmaj> ScorpKing: I know ubuntu is for noobs, therefore it doesnt have a real root account
<rmaj> but I de-noobified ubuntu by simple  sudo passwd root
<rmaj> so now I want to be asked the _root_ password, as in other distros
<thorns> Csigaa: Oh, you're right. But OpenGL is more promising.
<bacli1> hello
<rmaj> on denoobifies ubuntu, how to have gksudo asking for root password
<Csigaa> rmaj: tried to install Debian intead? :)
<Csigaa> de-noobify lol :D
<rmaj> Csigaa: debian sucks probably even more
<bacli1> can anyone suggest a compositing window manager that isn't Compiz?  something more stable perhaps?
<Csigaa> rmaj: oh sorry, then you have to use text installer xD
<Csigaa> that is noob
<Csigaa> i see xD
<rmaj> I had debian for long time, it is grave-old
<ScorpKing> rmaj: i don't think anyone will be happy to help with that. most people here try to stick to sudo.
<Csigaa> rmaj: then my debian is deviant
<thorns> bacli1: Enlightment :D
<Csigaa> it has KDE 3.5.8 and 2.6.22 kernel
<Csigaa> glibc 2.7
<Csigaa> etc
<Csigaa> I think I have done something terribly wrong
<rmaj> Csigaa: and 1 year old gnome?
<Csigaa> gnome sucks, sorry :)
<t3ch13> I can't get sound to work on my laptop with Kubuntu Gutsy anybody have any ideas?
<sub[t]rnl> gksudo isn't going to ask for a user password, it is asking for the super user password... hence gk"su"peruser-"do"
<rmaj> and how horrible old is gnome in debian?
<rmaj> sub[t]rnl: it was asking me for user password
<Dragnslcr> sub[t]rnl- um, that is completely wrong
<Dragnslcr> sub[t]rnl- sudo requires your user password, not the root password
<Csigaa> rmaj: use Mandrake or something
<Csigaa> Fedora
 * ScorpKing nods..
<Csigaa> then you get your not-noob distro with recent hor^H^H^HGNOME
<Dragnslcr> sub[t]rnl- sudo requiring the root password would completely defeat the purpose of sudo
<sub[t]rnl> i didn't say root password did i?
<sub[t]rnl> ...
<Csigaa> rmaj: and consider looking at the channel name... kubuntu channel... and you are asking about gksu :)
<rmaj> Csigaa: in oldbian, the Boost lib is 1 year old, and people need that lib to develop c++ apps
<genii> yes
<Dragnslcr> sub[t]rnl- root is the "super user" in Unix
 * genii sudo passwd's sub[t]rnl!
<ScorpKing> hi genii! ;)
<Csigaa> rmaj: SID?
<rmaj> Csigaa: oldbian testing
<Dragnslcr> sub[t]rnl- you always use your own user password with sudo
 * genii slides ScorpKing a coffee
<Csigaa> well, I have used SID for years
<Csigaa> everything recent
<Csigaa> tooo recent (Xorg 7.3 sucks)
 * ScorpKing takes a sip and pass genii some doughnuts..
<rmaj> Csigaa: how old is libboost?
<Csigaa> I don't know
<Csigaa> this box has Kubuntu
<rmaj> Csigaa: its over a year old
<rmaj> recent version is 2 months
<ScorpKing> rmaj: most likely not as old as the kernel
<ScorpKing> that was invented in 1991
<Csigaa> but if you are such great developer why don't you use su in xterm?
<sub[t]rnl> um, my root password is different from my user password
 * genii munches
<Csigaa> why do you need all the GUI horror?
<rmaj> Csigaa: Im not nerd
<Csigaa> rmaj: yes. You are an idiot :)
<rmaj> GUIs are for idiots?
<Csigaa> use MS VC++
 * ScorpKing giggles and go away..
<rmaj> good thing Csigaa explained that
<rmaj> so... entire KUbuntu seems to be for idiots following that brilliant logic
<Csigaa> no. But when you are coding in linux, I can't believe you can't use console
<Tm_T> rmaj: erm?
<Tm_T> Csigaa: behave
<Csigaa> sorry.
<Csigaa> he was arrogant first :p
<rmaj> Tm_T: Csigaa think GUIs are for idiots, and he is always right
<Tm_T> !guidelines | Csigaa and rmaj:
<ubotu> Csigaa and rmaj:: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tm_T> rmaj: he isn't
<rmaj> I tink he is, he looks smart
<Csigaa> you too :) you de-noobified an Ubuntu, omg
<Csigaa> youre great ;)
<rmaj> anyway, how to have GUI apps ask me for root passwrod to execute su commands
<Dragnslcr> rmaj- you don't
<rmaj> Csigaa: something wrong with denoobifing lack of root account?
<Dragnslcr> rmaj- that would defeat the purpose of sudo
<rmaj> so sudo is defeated on most other distros, that ask for root password?
<Dragnslcr> rmaj- if you want to be root, login as root to begin with
<Dragnslcr> rmaj- I don't know of any *nix that requires the root password for sudo
<misticwarrior> hey
<misticwarrior> wazup ?
<Dragnslcr> rmaj- FreeBSD certainly doesn't
<rmaj> no, I want to be an user, that executes administrator command after authorisin using some password, other then his own password
<rmaj> Dragnslcr: debian asked for root passwrod in this situations
<ScorpKing> rmaj: if you enable the root account and get rid of sudo you will run into a lot of problems with GUI and so on.
<Dragnslcr> rmaj- are you sure it was using sudo? That seems rather suspicious that it would ask for the root password
<rmaj> I am in KDE Controll, I click administrative mode and I am asked for user's password, I like to be asked here for root password. How to?
<Dragnslcr> As far as I know, the whole point of sudo is that you don't need to know the root password
<rmaj> Dragnslcr: see above use case
<Csigaa> man sudoers
<Csigaa> (or visudo)
<eroticon> hello
<eroticon> anyone around?
<Csigaa> or copy /etc/sudoers from "oldbian" to "noobuntu"
<misticwarrior> yep
<eroticon> when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it does not try to autodetect my video card
<eroticon> what could be wrong?
<rmaj> Csigaa: if I would be nerd I would use some text mode only distro or cook up LFS.  The goal of ubuntu was to free users from reading tons of mans afair?
<Csigaa> rmaj: you are messing with low-level thing
<Csigaa> even Windows does not have a GUI for that
<Csigaa> you are all looking at it wrong
<rmaj> I hoped that Ubuntu would be better then windows
<eroticon> help?
<rmaj> eroticon: there was agair some option
<misticwarrior> I have a little problem. I want to start mplayer in shell mode before kdm or gdm... So It would play without starting x... like starting it in tty1, as well I could stop it when I want... but I don't know where to write my script... I tried in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.h but it does anything..
<rmaj> eroticon: to set level of details of questions in (re)configure
<eroticon> huh?
<rmaj> misticwarrior: asciiart or framebuffer?
<eroticon> how can i tell it to autodetect my video card
<rmaj> (just curious)
<rmaj> eroticon: not sure... ask also #ubuntu
<Csigaa> rmaj: do you want to set up something, or do you want to depreciate everything? :)
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: put your script in /etc/rc.local
<misticwarrior> rmaj: it's just music, not a video ;)
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: and then will it start in tty1 ?
<rmaj> Csigaa:  I am in KDE Controll, I click administrative mode and I am asked for user's password, I like to be asked here for root password. How to?
<Csigaa> rmaj: I have written down.
<rmaj> Csigaa: without digging up tons of manuals, some people try to have life
<misticwarrior> rmaj: where you speaking about the -caca library ?
<Csigaa> If you don't desire to use console, then you can install... ehrm... MacOS?
<Csigaa> well, that wont prompt for anything
<rmaj> macos looks like designed for retards, even mouse is 1 buttoned
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: any commands in that script should start. not sure if you'll have to log in on tty1 first or something
<misticwarrior> rmaj: +1 :P
<Csigaa> rmaj: if nothing is good for you, then get a life :D
<rmaj> Csigaa: but I need at least one good distro
<kalorin> I don't know there's a lot of fun stuff that the mac os does that seems pretty reasonable
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: in fact I want to have the possibility to stop mplayer... so how to do it when it has start in rc.local ? :P
<Csigaa> rmaj: but your definition of "good" is not too realistic ;)
<rmaj> kalorin: like making you iBitch by dissallowing to skip commercialls in DVDs
<kalorin> I'm running linux mostly because I wouldn't pay that kind of cash for a computer
<rmaj> Csigaa: with simple change gksudo would meet my standards of good
<kalorin> however I really like their styling and interface stuff
<kalorin> how can't you lust after the 30" cinema displays?
<Csigaa> rmaj: you don't want to click the second button, but you rebel against one-button mouse ;)
<rmaj> btw, some christains on ubuntu kicked me for using the making-love word, how to ask them to lift ban
<Csigaa> rmaj: this is pointless
<kalorin> rmaj: well, this _IS_ a family show
<trpr> rmaj: i think what you are describing is a side-effect of ubuntu's way of dealing with root. ubuntu doesn't have the root acct enabled by default. everything is done through sudo, which explains why you are asked for your user password and not the root password... there shouldn't be a root password. not unless you purposefully added it
<rmaj> kalorin: well mac was nice to look at, but not so comfortable
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: that's where i keep all my custom scripts. i have no idea how you can do what you're trying though. there are other small cli apps for playing music btw
<Csigaa> rmaj: dude, you sure have something else to do, instead of this pointless arguing
<rmaj> trpr: yes, I already debnoobified ubuntu by enabling root account as written in wiki; Now I would like to be asked for that password instead users password when users executes admin command
<kalorin> 7.10 fresh install didn't seem to know what to do with my quadra video card
<mikes1> trpr, Needed for "admin" kcontrol/
<kalorin> took a few minutes of picking and trying to find all the various packages to install to get startx to start x
<rmaj> Csigaa: I REALLY want to be asked for ROOT passwd instead user's
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: ok, i'll try then :) thx for tip :)
<Csigaa> you even contradict yourself, your "needs"
<kalorin> rmaj, that's not sudo
<trpr> rmaj: well, if you put it that way, you need to continue to denoobify the tools you have, because they have been configured to work in the system you just broke
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: do we say "tip" in english ?
<ScorpKing> rmaj: we can't help you with that here. please stop complaining.
<Eicca> can someone help me with installing hamachi?
<rmaj> trpr: yes, this is my question: how to denoobify ksudo
<kalorin> sudo asks for the users password and compares that user account (if they authenticate correctly) against what that user is allowed to do in the sudoer's file
<rmaj> ScorpKing: isn't it kubuntu related question?  if not then where to ask
<kalorin> that's just how it works
<kalorin> type sudo su - if you want to bypass that
<stdin> rmaj: kdesu/kdesu work the way sudo does
<kalorin> but there's simply no root account password
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: not sure. i think tip is correct. and you're welcome. ask in ##linux as well.
<stdin> *kdesu/kdesudo
<rmaj> kalorin: I thought on other distros it is asking for root password, how to have that on kubuntu
<Eicca> can someone help me with installing hamachi?
<kalorin> that's su, not sudo
<rmaj> kalorin: I have root password
<kalorin> you can always type "su -"
<Csigaa> rmaj: your incompetence in setting up sudo is NOT the bug of the OS :p
<rmaj> kalorin: no, on other distros _sudo_ also asks for root password, the same as su
<kalorin> and type the root password and become root
<rmaj> omfg
 * ScorpKing pulls on his hair..
<rmaj> jesus
<sigma> how can i check that ports 5678, 5679 and 990 are not blocked by a firewall?
<kalorin> rmaj, none of the other distributions that I've used, including debian, ubuntu/kubuntu, redhat and so on
<Daisuke_Ido> rmaj: if you have such a stick in your rear about "denoobifying" ubuntu, use another distro that's pre-"denoobified"
<ScorpKing> !wtf > rmaj
<sub[t]rnl> sigma: iptables -L
<sigma> also how can i check which usb port my cellpnone is connected to?
<sigma> thanks
<trpr> rmaj: i have no idea; i don't know what they have done to it to make the whole sudo scenario work. imho it would be easier to start with plain old debian than to take apart ubuntu. you could try recompiling the tool with different options though
<kalorin> I'd suggest going out and trying that one that compiles all the packages for you
<sub[t]rnl> lsusb
<kalorin> the name escapes me at the moment
<Daisuke_Ido> gentoo
<kalorin> yeah gentoo thanks
<Eicca> can someone help me with installing hamachi?
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be a much better option than deconstructing a working system and complaining when it no longer works
<kalorin> I personally don't care if I get an extra 2% performance out of it
<ScorpKing> sigma: dmesg | tail should show when you plug it in. also run sudo wvdialconf to do most of the work for you if you gonna use it as a modem
<Eicca> can someone help me with installing hamachi?
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Csigaa> Eicca: hamachi works out-of-the-box, as far as I know
<kalorin> I'll take the generic i386 packages, I'm happy they're solid and run well
<Csigaa> well, it has no GUI
<Eicca> Csigaa: do you know how to operate it?
<roland> Anyone have any tips for copying large (5+ GB) files? I keep getting a "File size limit exceeded (core dumped)"
<Csigaa> Eicca: are you familiar with the console environment?
<roland> I did a
<Eicca> my ./hamachi-init doesnt work
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: it says "policy accept" for all the iptable stuff, does that mean that the ports are not blocked?
<Eicca> Csigaa: depends on what do you mean by familiar
<Csigaa> Eicca: okay then you are :)
<roland> ulimit -f 6000000000, but i still get it
<Csigaa> Eicca: did you get any errors?
<Eicca> not at all
<Csigaa> strange...
<sub[t]rnl> sigma: in a default installation everything is accepted by your firewall
<Eicca> where am I supposed to run the ./hamachi-init?
<Csigaa> where it is...
<Daisuke_Ido> roland: what are you copying them *to*?
<roland> to a external HD
<Eicca> Csigaa: where is it then?
<sigma> sub[t]rnl: ah i see, well lemme give synce another go
<Daisuke_Ido> formatted with what FS?
<roland> Daisuke_Ido: heh, good question
<Csigaa> Eicca: it is where you have untar'd the archive
<roland> Daisuke_Ido: sorry for noob me
<Daisuke_Ido> no worries
<roland> Daisuke_Ido: I guess you are suggesting I need to format it it to some fs?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's likely formatted fat32, which cannot handle files above 4gb at all
<Csigaa> Eicca: ./hamachi-init means that the shell should run the "hamachi-init" file in the present directory
<roland> Daisuke_Ido: I guess you are right
<roland> Daisuke_Ido: I just got it out of the box
<Daisuke_Ido> tep, 90% chance it's fat32 then :)
<Csigaa> Eicca: it has to have execute privileges (type: chmod +x hamachi-init)
 * ScorpKing agrees with Daisuke_Ido
<roland> Daisuke_Ido: thanks! I'll reformat and try again.
<Daisuke_Ido> !format | roland
<ubotu> roland: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Daisuke_Ido> qtparted should take care of your problem :)
<Daisuke_Ido> !qtparted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<roland> Daisuke_Ido, ubotu: thanks guys!
<Eicca> Csigaa: yea I know
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<Csigaa> Eicca: then, what's the problem, again :)
<Eicca> Csigaa: I was trying to locate it but I forgot the updatedb :D
<Csigaa> ehh :)
<Eicca> Csigaa: I did this sudo /usr/bin/hamachi-init
<kalorin> anyone played with vmware2?
<kalorin> server is free and out now
<Csigaa> Eicca: and what happened?
<Eicca> but the ./hamachi still wont work..?
<Eicca> nothing appeared to the screen
<Csigaa> Eicca: if hamachi-init was in /usr/bin then hamachi should also
<Csigaa> but you won't get any GUI
<Csigaa> it is menu or parameter-based (or at least it was when I played with it)
<rmaj> sigh
<rmaj> apparently sudo is indeed not denoobified also in other distros, so only fix would be to use PAM
<Csigaa> rmaj: it was all we said...... :)
<Eicca> Csigaa: I wont get anything at all
<Eicca> sudo /usr/bin/hamachi wont say anything _at__all_?!
<rmaj> so in ubuntu basicly an user can destroy other user account / steall his files / destroy system?  without need to know any speciall password other then his own password?
<Csigaa> Eicca: is hamachi running, or listening on any port?
<Csigaa> Eicca: I remember that it provides some text UI... it should ask for the network or anything
<Eicca> Csigaa: how do I check if its running?
<rmaj> where can I set that I want monitor to power down after 20 minutes?
<XceII> Will DEVEDE work in jubuntu?
<XceII> kubuntu
<Csigaa> Eicca: 1. 'ps -A|grep hamachi' 2. 'netstat -tuaep|grep hamachi'
<Csigaa> XceII: of course :)
<XceII> k..thanks.
<Tokeiito> it seems that my problems with nvidia driver are cose i dont have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic. but when i try to install, im getin message: E: Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic has no installation candidate
<Tokeiito> how to solve that problem?
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: feisty?
<Tokeiito> was feisty, upgreided to 7.10
<Csigaa> then gutsy
<Tokeiito> after that i have problems with nvidia
<Tokeiito> yes - gutsy
<Eicca> Csigaa: nope, not running
<Eicca> why wont they do a GUI to linux :/
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<Csigaa> but I think nvidia is in nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx (package)
<Csigaa> restricted modules are for WLAN and bluetooth and so (FIXME)
<Tokeiito> same error: E: Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic has no installation candidate
<Eicca> Csigaa: ::(:(:((( im getting frustrated
<Csigaa> Eicca: I don't know... :S
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: you are using the old kernel
<Tokeiito> ok. how to chek what kernel i'm on now?
<Csigaa> reboot, and press ESC in grub (it asks), then select 2.6.22
<rmaj> where can I set that I want monitor to power down after 20 minutes?
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: uname -r
<ubuntu_> hola
<Csigaa> rmaj: go and read something...
<Tokeiito> Csigaa: ist new one: 2.6.20-16-generic
<Csigaa> or just right-click on the desktop....................
<Tokeiito> *its
<rmaj> Csigaa: what?
<bascule> I am having trouble installing ubuntu to an external drive cause I can't get grub to go on, not a BIOS drive it tells me, any suggestions?
<Daisuke_Ido> !coc | Csigaa
<ubotu> Csigaa: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: if it's gusty, then you should reboot
<Tokeiito> ok. will try.
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: I haven't any /etc/rc.local file ?!
<Tokeiito> thank you Csigaa, but i think that i'll be back :|
<Csigaa> and when you're running the new 2.6.22 kernel, then install the appropriate restricted-modules package
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: create it
<Csigaa> rmaj: display properties... right-click on Desktop
<misticwarrior> Ok I rebooting... :S c ya soon :P
<misticwarrior> (I hope)
<Csigaa> (in KDE. Gnome- don't ask me sorry)
<LimCore> Csigaa: it's empty
<Csigaa> LimCore: what is 'it'? :S
<LimCore> Configure Display window - it's empty
<Csigaa> LimCore: did you get any error message?
<LimCore> Csigaa: how to start that form console
<Csigaa> LimCore: kcmshell displayconfig
<Csigaa> (in Kubuntu ofc)
<LimCore> kcmshell (kdelibs): WARNING: Could not find module 'displayconfig'.
<Csigaa> LimCore: something is wrong with your install and the module is missing
<Csigaa> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Csigaa> this should install any missing component
<misticwarrior> Ok it does nothing...
<Tokeiito> after all reboot and so on, i'm get the same error: E: Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-generic has no installation candidate
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: you have 2.6.22 kernel
<Tokeiito> yes
<Csigaa> Canonical is shipping that.
<Csigaa> 2.6.20 modules are no longer present, because it is not feisty anymore
<Csigaa> install the version in 'uname -r'
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: one sec..
<Csigaa> (2.6.22-14-generic, I suppose)
<Tokeiito> but when i;m typing in console i'm geting that i'm using 2.6.20-16-generic
<Csigaa> ehh
<Csigaa> how did you upgrade?
<sigma> i don't understand why my synce isn't working, i followed the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/WindowsMobile to the tee, when i connect my device the pc picks it up because it creates a new ip address in network connections but synce refuses to see it, funnily enough if i enable my wireless modem synce picks up the device but obviously cannot sync to it, any help?
<LimCore> Csigaa: KDE is broken in this respect
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: is 2.6.22 is even installed?
<Tokeiito> user Adept Manager
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Bauldrick> how can i get dvd:rip to see my installed divx6
<LimCore> Csigaa: indeed, it wants to pull in 47 modules
<Tokeiito> "linux-image-generic is already the newest version."
<Csigaa> LimCore: then install :)
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: no problem
<LimCore> Csigaa: I do, still I think it's a bug that should be reported? I seen it on serveral computers
<ryppka> hi
<regolo> hello
<misticwarrior> hey
<ryppka> testing kubuntu and have problem with ntfs usb/sata drive:(
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: dpkg --status linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic |grep Status
<Csigaa> it should say "install ok installed"
<LimCore> Csigaa: hm?
<Tokeiito> "Status: install ok installed"
<ryppka> it doesn't get mounted due to hal-something rejected uid 1000
<Tokeiito> so 2.6.22-14 is newer then 2.6.20 damn.. i'm stupid as.. as chiken
<ryppka> kernel status is install ok installed
<Csigaa> LimCore: I have a non-fresh install Gutsy. It is upgraded from Feisty and has the module. So I haven't encountered with the bug :(
<Tokeiito> thank you Csigaa
<vito_> dantonia
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: np :)
<|bulletxt|> vito_: vito srivi /server irc.azzurra.org
<ryppka> no ideas?
<Tokeiito> too little sleep in these days :)
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: create a link to /etc/rc.local from /etc/rc5.d/S<unused_number>rc_local so it starts at boot. look at the scripts there to see in which order they start and decide what the number should be.
<Tokeiito> ok. rebooting.
<|bulletxt|> vito_: e poi scrivi /j #ubuntu
<limac> hey
<stdin> ScorpKing: rc5?
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: ok but... /etc/rc.local or /etc/init.d/rc.local ? Cause I have a /etc/init.d/rc.local...
<limac> I'm new to kde, so can anyone tell me how to get sound on it?
<ScorpKing> stdin: is that wrong?
<stdin> ScorpKing: default is runlevel 2
<ScorpKing> oh ok.
<misticwarrior> so rc2... ?
<Csigaa> limac: your user should be in the "sound" group. Then you should start KMix and set the volumes LOUD :)
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: rc2 yes
<Csigaa> (the mixer is set to NULL by default)
<misticwarrior> k
<limac> what do u mean by sound group?
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: i have my script in /etc/rc.local but it should still work i think
<misticwarrior> i never know the order... ln -n /etc/rc.local /etc/rc2 etc or not ?
<Csigaa> limac: user management in System Settings
<limac> Csigaa: How can I change the NULL?
<sigma> what kernel version does kubuntu 7.10 have?
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: if the order is wrong it will say the file exist
<misticwarrior> kk
<Csigaa> limac: by drawing the potmeter with the mouse? :S
<misticwarrior> ln -s* sry :D
<Csigaa> sigma: 2.6.22
<limac> Csigaa: what?
<Csigaa> limac: you have started kmix, right?
<limac> Csigaa: yeah
<Csigaa> and you can see some mixer lines like PCM, Master, etc
<sigma> how would i apply this patch to my kernel? - http://www.synce.org/index.php/Connecting_your_Windows_Mobile_2005_device_via_USB_%28usb-rndis-lite%29
<limac> Csigaa: not really
<Csigaa> limac: what type of sound card do you have?
<stdin> sigma: by downloading the kernel source, following that guide, then recompiling it
<limac> Csigaa: it says current mixer and nothing in there
<limac> Csigaa: I thing hda intel
<sigma> stdin: is that patch command what i must enter into konsole? also how do i update the kernel config?
<Csigaa> limac: I have no experience with that :(
<limac> Csigaa: can u tell me some link or anything like that
<sigma> stdin: do i have to install any other packages prior to patching the kernel?
<Csigaa> limac: alsa-project.org. The one and original source
<Csigaa> sigma: if the kernel doesn't have the required modules (read /boot/config-`uname -r`), then you should recompile it :(
<limac> so if I install alsamixer that'll work?
<stdin> sigma: you don't need to, just do "apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)" to get the source, then replace "cd /usr/src/linux" with the directory created
<limac> Csigaa ^
<Csigaa> limac: alsamixer is kinda "console version" of kmix
<Cannoli> does anyone know a way to hide kopete. like with msn messenger, if u had msn plus, you could press a hotkey and it would lock and the convos and stuff would dissaprear. i think its called boss protection or boss mode
<Csigaa> limac: they do the very same things
<sd32_> how do i change my mouse  cursor in kubuntu?
<Csigaa> limac: try alsamixer, but if kmix didn't work.........
<SGL> I use putty to Ssh over to my Kubuntu box. My putty sessions keep randomly freezing for half a minute before continuing. Does anyone know what that could be?
<limac> but will that work if I install few drivers and stuff for alsa?
<rmaj> sd32_: KDE menu -> settings -> controll center - search tehre... probably perphelias -m ouse\
<sd32_> maj, nope
<rmaj> sd32_: yes
<sd32_> rmaj, not in there
<rmaj> sd32_: how come not
<rmaj> sd32_: perhaps you also hit the bug about broken KDE controll center? if so then please report it!
<stdin> sigma: after you apply the patch just do "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r)" and you can run "fakeroot debian/binary" or "sudo debian/binary" to create some .debs you can install
<kalorin> ok now this is way messed up
<sd32_> rmaj, no control center under settings
<kalorin> I just did a format and reinstall of 7.10
<sigma> ok i managed to get ahold of someone in the synce room, hopefully he can walk me through it
<kalorin> then I did an upgrade on the packages, and now it's saying that a new version is available
<kalorin> I kept my old home directory
<rmaj> sd32_: KDE menu (the big icon in panel) tehre there is (on the bottom!)  Settings - and there first item is Control Center
<stdin> sd32_: have you looked in System Settings > Keyboard & Mouse > Mouse > Cursor Theme ?
<kalorin> should I do another install move my old home out of the way and then move something back in there?
<kalorin> this is too wacky
<Tokeiito> as i said i'm back. now i'm gettin error that my x server cant load cose it cant intilise NVIDIA kernel modules
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: doesn't do anything :(
<kalorin> Tokeiito: I had that issue too
<kalorin> jsut today
 * rmaj hugs Csigaa it worked
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: I think (as I said before) that nvidia module is not in restricted modules
<Tokeiito> kalorin how you fixed it?
<Csigaa> but it has a separate package
<misticwarrior> I even tried rc-update... so now I can do /etc/init.d/mplayer_wakeup start
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: try sudo ./<your_script>
<Csigaa> apt-cache search nvidia
<kalorin> I kept banging away at packages that I felt would help, then I was able to start x
<Tokeiito> csigaa i've installed nvidia-gfx-new
<kalorin> module-assistant
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: not enough
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: kk
<Csigaa> you should have a kernel module too
<kalorin> xserver-xorg-video-vn
<Tokeiito> also nvidia kernel
<Csigaa> nvidia-glx is only the OpenGL lib
<kalorin> nvidia-glx
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: ah. and run sudo chmod +x /etc/<script>
<kalorin> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-generic
<kalorin> nvidia-xconfig
<misticwarrior> I did it ScorpKing
<rmaj> how to set exact refresh rate of my monitor? 50, 58, 59  all work not so good, I think it should be 59.9 or 60 or 60.1
<ardchoille> apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<misticwarrior> sudo ./helloworld.sh says "command not found" ScorpKing :S
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: are there errors in /var/log/Xorg.0.log? What do they say?
<Tokeiito> chm.. its interesting cose with nvidia-glx i can lounch x server, but cant get normal resolution..
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: can you pastebin it?
<ScorpKing> !paste > misticwarrior
<Csigaa> Tokeiito: resolution => dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tokeiito> Csigaa 1 sec, will lounch x with nv
<ardchoille> misticwarrior: Try: sudo sh helloworld.sh
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: ho sorry, in fact sudo ./ works... I pastebin it now
<ScorpKing> np
<sd32_> stdin, rmaj, ok got it thanks
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47739/
<alesan> hi, I have just connected an external monitor to my laptop (thinkpad t61 with intel graphics)
<alesan> what is the preferred waht to setup dual screen preferably not having to restart X or the system?
<Tokeiito> k. back in normal irc client
<Csigaa> alesan: xrandr
<Csigaa> or something GUI :)
<alesan> Csigaa: ok. any example to use xrandr?
<Csigaa> alesan: no clue :)
<Tokeiito> what i need to reconfigure for resolutions?
<Csigaa> alesan: manpage... :)
<alesan> the problem's that xrandr says: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 1024, maximum 1280 x 1280
<alesan> so I cannot basically add another monitor
<ardchoille> Tokeiito: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Tokeiito> thank you
<roland> Daisuke_Ido, ubotu: heh, ok - got it...of course I needed to get in trouble first for insisting It should be formatted as ntfs so I can read it on windows
<Cannoli> does anyone know a way to hide kopete. like with msn messenger, if u had msn plus, you could press a hotkey and it would lock and the convos and stuff would dissaprear. i think its called boss protection or boss mode
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: run which mplayer and put the full path in there. do that for all the commands like asoundconf as well
<Daisuke_Ido> well, you can do ntfs, but i personally don't trust ntfs support in linux yet :)
<Daisuke_Ido> but that's probably because i got burned once
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: which <app> will give you the full path
<roland> Daisuke_Ido, thanks for the tip
<misticwarrior> which mplayer ? I don't understand... there is no path with "asoundconf" command ?!
<Csigaa> Cannoli: switch desktop
<misticwarrior> ho scuse me
<misticwarrior> which is a command ;)
<misticwarrior> Ok thx I try
<Cannoli> no the kopete msgs still show in the bar down here vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<Csigaa> Cannoli: then configure kicker to show only one desktop's windows
<misticwarrior> ok i'm going to reboot to test now :)
<Csigaa> Cannoli: look around the settings :)
<Cannoli> oh
<ardchoille> misticwarrior: Wait
<misticwarrior> k
<Cannoli> good idea
<ardchoille> misticwarrior: Why are you rebooting?
<misticwarrior> ardchoille: I'm here :D
<misticwarrior> ardchoille: I want to test if my script starts at bootup
<misticwarrior> so I must have a bootup :D
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: just run the script to see if it works
<ardchoille> misticwarrior: Ah, ok
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: if it does then reboot
<Cannoli> thanx alot csigaa
<Cannoli> :)\
<misticwarrior> Yeah... thx ScorpKing, I'm back in a minute ;)
<ScorpKing> righto
<roland> Daisuke_Ido, ok - starting to see what you mean...I can't unmount the drive properly...I guess this means I can't trust everything is flushed to disk, correct?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, just that ntfs support is still somewhat new, and with MS changing it every so often, it's like trying to hit a moving target
<misticwarrior> re
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: doesn't work...
<Csigaa> Daisuke_Ido: how does MS change his filesystem often?
<Csigaa> okay that there are 2 or 3 NTFS versions (like extfs has too)
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: but I have in idea that it should start in a shell... like tty1, shouldn't it ?
<Csigaa> but it is not true that it "changes"
<Csigaa> perhaps the new Vista-formatted NTFS can be trouble
<Csigaa> *can be*
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: in fact now nothing about my script happens...
<Daisuke_Ido> Csigaa: minor things change
<Daisuke_Ido> and yeah, it's trouble.  ntfs is a moving target
<Csigaa> Daisuke_Ido: then an older, not-so-often-updated XP can not read a new XP SP2-formatted partition?
<Csigaa> I don't think so :S
<raul> hola a todos
<Tokeiito> ok it seems i resolved problem with resolution. thank you all. chm.. its just all view very sharp :(
<Tokeiito> now have other problem, my sound doesnt work
<Daisuke_Ido> The NTFS versions as installed on the last-named operating systems are sometimes referred to as v5.0, v5.1, and v6.0, after the version of Windows NT with which they ship. Each newer version added extra features, for example Windows 2000 introduced quotas while Windows Vista introduced Transactional NTFS, NTFS symbolic links, and self-healing functionality.[6]
<Tokeiito> KMix is not runing
<Daisuke_Ido> i *did not say that*, please do not put words into my mouth.
<Csigaa> Daisuke_Ido: now I understand :)
<Tokeiito> also there is no mixer choise in KMix options
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: i'm out of ideas. have the script make a blank file with touch so you can see if it does get run. the link in /etc/rc.2/ should start with S so it starts
<Csigaa> I thought the same that you have writtená
<Csigaa> .á
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: what is the link called btw?
<Daisuke_Ido> they keep adding stuff that, when trying to use the older ntfs drivers on the linux side, can break things on the windows side, at least that's how i understand it
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: I used rc-update... so it did it automatically
<Daisuke_Ido> as it stands right now, if you have xp on the windows side, you should be just fine using ntfs-3g
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: # update-rc.d apache_exemple defaults 20
<Csigaa> Daisuke_Ido: I have no problems reading/writing a non-compressed non-encrypted NT 5.1 (XP) NTFS.
<Csigaa> but compressing is a problem :S
<Csigaa> (and file access rights)
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: and I see it used links with "etc/rc*"
<misticwarrior> etc...
<misticwarrior> it did something like :
<Tokeiito> chm.. it seems that alsa is broken, cose even cant laounch alsamixer: "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device"
<Daisuke_Ido> Csigaa: yeah.  for the most part, a typical user should have no issues using ntfs-3g
<Daisuke_Ido> compression and encryption aren't fun
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: oh ok. can you paste the relevant line from ls -l /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<misticwarrior> kk
<Daisuke_Ido> i got burned trying to write to ntfs
<Daisuke_Ido> reading's easy enough
<Daisuke_Ido> granted, it was some time ago
<Csigaa> the old NTFS kernel code?
<Daisuke_Ido> but i haven't used windows in quite a while either :)
<kalorin> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not sure
<kalorin> can anyone tell me why apt is all out of sync after doing an install?
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47743/
<kalorin> is there some way to sync the repository
<kalorin> of packages?
<Flare183> sudo apt-get update
<Csigaa> Daisuke_Ido: I remember when menuconfig wrote for NTFS writig support that it was dangerous
<Csigaa> arout 2.6.8
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Csigaa> *around
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: but there doesn't seem to have a "mplayer_wakeup"... O_o
<Flare183> talking to you kalorin
<kalorin> no this isn't a crazh
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: ho : lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  24 2007-12-10 22:22 S20mplayer_wakeup -> ../init.d/mplayer_wakeup
<kalorin> right
<kalorin> this just keeps saying a new version is available and all these packages are ready to be upgraded
<Flare183> bring up konsole type in sudo apt-get update
<kalorin> but I just did a clean install (except for keeping my /home)
<Flare183> doesn't matter
<Flare183> i guess
<kalorin> yeah the updater keeps telling me that there are packages that are messed up
<ardchoille> kalorin: Right, the packages in the repos are newer version of the packages on your system, even if you just installed kubuntu today. you need to: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: i see this one - S99rc.local -> ../init.d/rc.local
<Flare183> and upgrade every single one of them
<kalorin> yeah
<kalorin> I've got to do them 1 at a time from the command line
<kalorin> ok
<kalorin> welp tomorrow
<kalorin> what a mess
<Tokeiito> how to fire up sownd? it seems that alsa is down.
<ardchoille> kalorin: No, you can upgrade all your packages at one time
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: yeah... and ? :P
<ardchoille> !sound | Tokeiito
<ubotu> Tokeiito: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tokeiito> thank you
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: one thing though - your script does not log into tty1 so i'm not so sure if mplayer supports that. look in /var/log/? to see if there's anything usefull
<Csigaa> bye
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: in tty1, I can start my script..... manually...
<mark__> hello
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: oh i see. hmm.. grep the logs for mplayer ;)
<mark__> can anyone help me with kaffeine?
<misticwarrior> grep ?
<mark__> ?
<misticwarrior> how to ?
<ScorpKing> oh
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: find /var/log/ mplayer | grep mplayer ?
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: sudo grep -r mplayer /var/log/ - IIRC
<mark__> i've never used kubuntu before
<ScorpKing> hi mark__
<mark__> hello scorpking
<mark__> how are you?
<ScorpKing> good thanks. a few guides..
<ScorpKing> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ScorpKing> !ot > mark__
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47744/
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: mplayer_wakeup at line 37...
<mark__> how do i get the shound working in kaffeine?
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: that's not it.
<ScorpKing> !sound | mark__: try this -
<ubotu> mark__: try this -: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: and so... no idea ? :P
<mark__> timeout on server
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: that was when you manually started it with sudo. did you make the script touch a file so you can see if it runs at boot?
<mark__> are you talking to me?
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: no.. but I can... like "hello world > helloworld.txt" ?
<mark__> eek
<ScorpKing> touch /home/you/somefile.txt
<mark__> i feel like i'm 12 again
<misticwarrior> kk
<mark__> not having a clue what to do
<ardchoille> mark__: What do you need help with?
<mark__> well, everything
<ScorpKing> <mark__> how do i get the shound working in kaffeine?
<misticwarrior> ok I reboot
<mark__> i download something to install and it comes in an archive
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: ^
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: ty
<MetaMorfoziS> :D
<mark__> i unpack it and have no idea what to do with it
<ardchoille> mark__: Did you check to see if the app was in the repos before downloading a package?
<mark__> the what?
 * ScorpKing thinks he needs some usefull guides..
<mark__> for beginers :)
<ScorpKing> ardchoille: first time user
<ardchoille> mark__: Always check the repos before installing something as the app may be as easy to install as "sudo apt-get install app_name"
<rmaj_> kubuntu fails to start X
<rmaj_> wtf
<mark__> how do i check it
<ardchoille> mark__: You can cehck the repos by launching adept_manager
<rmaj_> how to reinstall my nvidia propertriary driver
<stdin> rmaj_: watch the language in here
<mark__> that only has very few things in it
<ardchoille> mark__: Which Kubuntu release did you install?
<mark__> i downloaded a file called xine-lib-1.1.8.tar.bz2
<mark__> erm.... 6.06?
<ardchoille> mark__: xine is in the repos: sudo apt-get install xine-ui
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: it did nothing but...
<ardchoille> mark__: fwiw, 6.06 is quite old.. 7.10 is the latest stable release
<mark__> is it a simple upgrade?
<misticwarrior> if I try "touch file" in a shell now, it does nothing too...
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: if I try "touch file" in a shell now, it does nothing too...
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: man touch
<stdin> misticwarrior: "dose nothing" ? you sure
<ardchoille> mark__: No, you have to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.01 to 7.10 :(
<mark__> Package xine-ui is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<mark__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mark__> is only available from another source
<mark__> E: Package xine-ui has no installation candidate
<stdin> misticwarrior: it would create a file called "file"
<ScorpKing> !paste > mark__
<mark__> ?
<stdin> mark__: read the message from ubotu
<misticwarrior> shit... I used it with an existing file...
<misticwarrior> :D
<misticwarrior> I re-try then :)
<misticwarrior> brb
<mark__> sorry
<stdin> misticwarrior: touch won't overwrite a file, just update it's timestamp
<sMonk> Hello
<mark__> it says the file is missing
<ardchoille> mark__: Since you are new, I'd recommend launching adept_manager and searching for xine
<snikker> i've got a problem with k3b... when i verify a cd, it fail everytime, but all data are ok. can you help me?
<sMonk> I have a question about removing a poblem when someone has a free min.
<mark__> searching brings up no results
<ardchoille> mark__: You may need to edit your sources. Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<misticwarrior> GOOD NEW !!
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<misticwarrior> it created a file, stdin & ScorpKing :P
<mark__> how do i do that?
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: so the script run. :D
<misticwarrior> stdin, ScorpKing : yeah and it works cause when I start it in a shell it works...
<misticwarrior> but not at bootup...
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: if it creates a file at boot then the script runs. maybe there's a problem with running mplayer like that
<ScorpKing> S/runs/is correct
<misticwarrior> stdin, ScorpKing : but if I run the script in tty1, it works perfectly !
<Daisuke_Ido> what exactly are you trying to *do*?
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: remember you're not logged in during boot
<sMonk> I have been trying to install Java for Firefox, but with no luck. So I D/L a .bin file off the site for the Java plug in, saved it to my desktop, went and read the instructions on how to install this file, and did it. Now Firefox still has no Java support, and now I have a "globe" on my task bar that just comes up with "new server" when I click it, and I have the folder "jre1.6.0_03" that will not delete because it says "Access
<sMonk> denied to /home/dale/Desktop/jre1.6.0_03/README" Any idea?
<Daisuke_Ido> sMonk: did you look in the repositories
<misticwarrior> ScorpKing: but a server can start during boot... isn't it possible with a musicplayer ? :(
<stdin> sMonk: you just install "sun-java6-plugin" to get java for firefox
<sMonk> Under Kpackage
<ScorpKing> sMonk: sudo chown dale:dale -R /home/dale/Desktop/jre1.6.0_03/
<stdin> sMonk: and if you ran the .bin as root, then you need to delete the directory it created as root too
<sMonk> ok, but did I mess anything up? (yes I installed as root)
<ScorpKing> misticwarrior: i have no idea. you'll have to try some other player i think
<misticwarrior> ok
<misticwarrior> thanks for your help...
<ScorpKing> yw
<misticwarrior> I'm going to sleep now :)
<ScorpKing> nite
<misticwarrior> have a good night !
<maduser> were is the off topic channel
<stdin> sMonk: if you install "sun-java6-plugin" with adept/apt-get and it works in firefox, then it should be ok
<rmaj_> how to have module foo loaded before mouting filesystems?
<sMonk> I mean, should I be "un-installing" this .bin file some how? rather than just deleting the folder?
<mark__> how do i register on this?
<ScorpKing> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<sMonk> stdin: I'm doing that now
<stdin> maduser: #kubuntu-offtopic
<sMonk> stdin:  thanks
<maduser> cool
<maduser> where is arocholie?
<stdin> rmaj_: add it to /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<rmaj_> stdin: just by hand, it will not be overwritten on upgrade?
<mark__> where do i type the /msg nickserv?
<rmaj_> mark__: right here
<stdin> rmaj_: no, dpkg always asks when trying to overwrite config files
<sMonk> I mean, should I be "un-installing" this .bin file some how? rather than just deleting the folder?
<stdin> mark__: if it contains your password it's best to do it in the server tab, incase you accidentally add an extra space
<mark__> thanks
<stdin> sMonk: if it all works after installing the package, then you don't need to bother. just make sure you run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" and choose "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java" after you install
<lingard> woo
<rmaj_> how to have cool 3d desktop effects
<lingard> thats the first thing i've been able to do since installing kubuntu
<stdin> !compiz | rmaj_
<ubotu> rmaj_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<rmaj_> how stable is it?
<stdin> not very
<sMonk> WOW! I had 4 of them to choose from
<andrewlin> What's a good program to use in replacement of Amarok?
<lingard> how do i install the greyed out things in adept?
<Daisuke_Ido> 1) why would you want to replace amarok, and 2) if you MUST, check out audacious if you want that old-tyme winampy feel
<stdin> replace amarok? what are you insane? :P
<stdin> !media
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<rmaj_> andrewlin: perhaps xmms, but why
<sMonk> I selected the correct one, but when I go to "java.com" or what ever to "verify" installation, it still telling me I need to d/l Java plugin
<Daisuke_Ido> sMonk: did you restart firefox?
<stdin> sMonk: have you restarted firefox ?
<sMonk> You mean close it, then re-open it?
<Daisuke_Ido> that's generally the definition of restart
<andrewlin> I've been using Linux for two days now, and I just don't like using Amarok. I would prefer something more .. "windowies".
<stdin> sMonk: yes
<hydrogen> theres something "windowsy?"
<sMonk> then yes
<hydrogen> I can think of three completely different approaches on windows to media players
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: none of them good.
<georgeb> andrewlin: what did you use on windows ?
<hydrogen> well, foobar is pretty good if you spend half your life configuring it
<andrewlin> WMP rofl
<sMonk> Still no good
<emilsedgh> andrewlin: i have to say that you are the first one that i have seen that doesnt like Amarok
<stdin> sMonk: hmm, tell me. are you in 32bit or 64bit ?
<Daisuke_Ido> you used windows media player?
<sMonk> 32
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, oh no son, you need help :P
<andrewlin> Well..I could just use wine to work with WMP but...I really don't want to.
<Daisuke_Ido> give amarok a shot, read up on it.  see why it's the premier music software
<Daisuke_Ido> and it is
<andrewlin> -.-'  fine =P
<hydrogen> there is nothing closer to wmp on linux really
<Daisuke_Ido> windows users are eager to get their hands on amarok 2.0 when it's released for windows :D
<hydrogen> most of the big featured music apps on linux are Amarok clones
<hydrogen> except for rhythmbox, which cloned itunes
<Daisuke_Ido> and not well
<Daisuke_Ido> rhythmbox made me cry
<sMonk> stdin: 32 bit
<stdin> sMonk: try doing "sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-javaplugin.so" and make sure "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so" is selected
<emilsedgh> while windows people are dying to get Amarok in win, you want wmp on wine!
<sMonk> it wasn't, it is now
<stdin> sMonk: ok, restart firefox (again), and let's see if it works
<andrewlin> XD, I'm sorry I don't like Amarok!
<sMonk> Whoraaayyy it does
<sidrun> Kas siin on kedagi kes räägib eesti keelt???
<jpatrick> !ee | sidrun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ee - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> I'm not surprised ubotu.. neither do I :(
<limac> hey i just tried to upgrade thru the update manager sort of thing for the upgrades that came and there it said the a new version available but i am using kubuntu gutsy?
<andrewlin> One of the features that I'm going to have to get used to...single-click, not double.
<ScorpKing> andrewlin: you can change it
<Daisuke_Ido> andrewlin: that can be changed
<stdin> andrewlin: system settings > keyboard & mouse > mouse
<rubax> Hiya folks.
<andrewlin> woot haha
<Daisuke_Ido> in fact, i changed that real quick
<rubax> Need help installing barry here
<ScorpKing> yeah me too
<rubax> I tried the.deb files, it installs
<rubax> but I cant find it anywhere
<henrik_> guys, i've got a problem with my KDE splash-screen, when it loads, after a while, it gets white, and only the loading iconbar shows... any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> it annoyed the #$^@# out of me when they tried it with win98's active desktop, and it annoyed the #$%@ out of me when kde did it :)
<rubax> I also tried to install it from the tar file
<ScorpKing> !find barry
<ubotu> Package/file barry does not exist in gutsy
<rubax> but when I try to do make, it shows some errors
<rmaj_> !find cure for cancer
<ubotu> Found: libroxen-secureinsert, seccure, secure-delete, zope-securemailhost
<ScorpKing> rubax: looks like you'll have to compile it. what's the errors?
<stdin> rmaj_: don't abuse the bot
<rubax> let me show them, wait a sec
<jpatrick> !abuse > rmaj_
<georgeb> rubax: try dpkg -L barry (or what is the name of the package) to see what files are in that package and where they are unpacked
<ScorpKing> !paste > rubax
<BluesKaj> !estonia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about estonia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hydrogen> I don't think so
<henrik_> anyone got a tip for me regarding my splash-screen?
<ScorpKing> henrik_: what size computer do you have?
<BluesKaj> hydrogen, the country domain for estonia is .ee but there is no chat with language (in some ways similar to finnish)
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, bout 9" x 12"
<BluesKaj> that language
<henrik_> 1800 pentium processor, 512 mb ram, nvidia FX5900
<sMonk> Ok, tyring to get rid of that folder, using the "sMonk: sudo chown dale:dale -R /home/dale/Desktop/jre1.6.0_03/"
<ScorpKing> henrik_: oh. that's enough. tried another theme?
<sMonk> I get, "command not found"
<ScorpKing> sMonk: try sudo rm -r /home/dale/Desktop/jre1.6.0_03/
<henrik_> ScorpKing: yes, and they all do the same, ended up using none of them, but i'd like to get one back..
<andrewlin> Let's say that I want to burn songs off a CD while using Linux.  I'm guessing that first I just load the CD into the computer, select to run through Amarok, then select all the songs I want, hit Playlist -> Save Playlist As.. -> [Select a folder] and then take out the CD, select that playlist I created, go to Playlist -> Burn to CD -> [Follow instructions from there on out].  Correct?
<sMonk> Yay! it's gone
<ScorpKing> henrik_: sorry, no idea
<henrik_> ScorpKing: ok, thank you anyway. :)
<ScorpKing> np
<stdin> andrewlin: or, you can just open audiocd:/ in konqueror and choose the format you want then copy and paste to where you want
<sMonk> Ok, now I need to get rid of this "globe" on the toolbar
<andrewlin> stdin: ok thnx
<sMonk> When I click on it (right or left) it just says "create server..."
<rubax> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sMonk> when I click that is says "New server - kpf" and some crap about not recommending sharing the root folder
<rubax> ok ScorpionKing, here it is the output. I go to ./configure, does it without errors, then make
<sMonk> Any ideas???
<Daisuke_Ido> that appears to have nothing to do with java...
<rubax> and I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47757/
<rubax> Let me check the dpkg
<andrewlin> stdin: Hey stdin, when I saved the Playlist I noticed it's just saving order of songs, etc...so I loaded the CD again and picked the option to use K3b, but in the options to download the songs it won't let me start..know how to fix?
<stdin> andrewlin: have you tried going to audiocd:/ in konqueror? it's probably the easiest way of ripping a cd you'll ever use
<alesan> hey my MIRCOSOF mouse is way too fast, I always have problems to aim it correctly
<alesan> what can I do to reduce its speed and make it more accurate
<alesan> Mircosoft
<andrewlin> stdin: wow...so i just click and drag those files into the burn list?
<alesan> it's a USB mouse and I also tried the bluetooth variant
<alesan> way too fast
<stdin> andrewlin: you just drag the files where ever you want to save them
<andrewlin> stdin: wow, that is the easiest way of ripping, thnx for tips
<stdin> andrewlin: no problem (and yes, that feature rocKs :)
<bascule> alesan: in kcontrol -> peripherals -> mouse
<alesan> bascule: there is nothing about mouse speed that I can see
<bascule> advanced tab
<bascule> alesan: alt+f2 'kcontrol' go that way
<alesan> bascule: I can see no mouse speed control sorry
<bascule> ?
<jac0b> Hello all, I need some help with samba and setting up a printer
<nyork> jacob: what happened?
<jac0b> I got a Win XP box that the printer is connected to and I can see it in the printer setup dialouge but when I click the computer I get nothing
<alesan> bascule: if you can, open up kcontrol and tell me which option controls mouse speed because as far as I can see there is no setting for mouse speed.
<alesan> anyway, it seems that
<alesan> xset m 14/10 0
<georgeb> alesan: accelaration
<alesan> does a good job
<nyork> jacob: you can browse the winxp box in your kubuntu?
<alesan> thanks
<sMonk> OK, I foundout that this icon is KPF (some file server for KDE) anyone know how to turn it off or get rid of it?
<jac0b> umm
<andrewlin> alesan: K Menu -> System Settings -> Keyboard and Mouse -> [In the left area] Mouse -> Advanced -> Pointer threshold
<bascule> alesan: sorry, It seemed obvious to me ... :)
<nyork> jacob: is your problem printing from kubuntu to xp
<jac0b> yes thru konqueror and the printer setup but they are both blank once I select the computer w/ the printer
<sigma> are there any equivalents to gwenview in the repo?
<sMonk> nm... figured it out
<sMonk> I'm dumb some days
<jac0b> nyork: yes I want to print from kubuntu to XP
<funkja> What channel would I want to join to ask questions about SMTP?
<georgeb> jac0b: is the printer shared on XP ?
<bascule> funkja: more specifc? a mail server or client or just general understanding?
<jac0b> if I type smbclient -L localhost in term I get "session setup failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<jac0b> yes the printer is shared on the xp box
<funkja> bascule: I am sending a message from a program and in some mail Clients it shows the name of the sender along with the email address, I was wondering if this was part of the sender adding something to the SMTP commands or the Client understanding somehow?
<jac0b> do I need to edit my smb.conf file?
<bascule> funkja: it's the senders client doing that as in name:bascule address:me@mydomain.org
<funkja> bascule: so like   "MAIL FROM name:Jason:funkja@domain.org"
<funkja> oops
<funkja> address:funkja
<funkja> MAIL FROM name:Jason address:funkja@domain
 * ScorpKing drops in again..
<georgeb> funkja: this should be MAIL FROM: Jason <funkja@domain.org>
<bascule> funkja: I don't actually know how it's done, but #mutt or #postfix are good starts
<ScorpKing> !cups | jac0b
<ubotu> jac0b: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bascule> georgeb: a-ha
<georgeb> funkja: but the client might interpret somthing from DATA part of SMTP that goes something like From: Jason
<funkja> hm
<jac0b> don't I need samba or is that just for sharing from my machine
<ScorpKing> samba is if you share from your machine. you still need smb-client IIRC
<ScorpKing> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ScorpKing> look at those links
<funkja> georgeb: my smtp server isn't liking MAIL FROM: Jason <funkja@domain>. I will put it in the DATA part. Thanks.
<alesan> is there a channel explicitly dedicated to amd64 versions of kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> not that i know of
<hydrogen> why would there be?
<georgeb> funkja: some servers check the domain name if it's valid.. try MAIL FROM: Jason <funkja@domain.org>
<funkja> georgeb: I was using the correct domain
<georgeb> jac0b: try running in a terminal kcontrol --nofork and configure the printer from that window, you should get more details on the error in the terminal
<funkja> quit
<funkja> oops
<rubax> Nevermind Scorps, I was missing g++ (woops!)
<contxt> Thaks for the help everyone it is printing now
<deuryte> uuuuhhhhhh..... ilt !!  xcell......
<deuryte> xcell
<rubax> make
<deuryte> xcell
<deuryte> xcell
<hydrogen> stop spamming
<rubax> sorry, mine was a typo
<LimCore> with flash my firefox sometimes when on youtube
<LimCore> is this a known problem?
 * Flare183 is away: Gone away for now.
<deuryte> what is spamming???????????
<deuryte> xcell
<holo> deuryte spermming is something that happens in porn movies and not only
<hydrogen> !topoic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topoic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<deuryte> ya dummies !!!
 * hydrogen has seen much better trolls
<Don_jr333> how can I tell how my drive is partitioned...how much swap space and what not
<Dragnslcr> df
<Dragnslcr> Don_jr333, that's for you
<hydrogen> fdisk -l device
<hydrogen> also
<hydrogen> df shows mounted inforomation
<hydrogen> fdisk will show actual partitions
<georgeb> Don_jr333:  System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Disk & Filesystems
<Don_jr333> thanks alot
<Don_jr333> hydrogen what 'device' do I put tehre?
<tarin_> hey guys and galls hows it goin
<georgeb> Don_jr333: try sudo fdisk -l ; it should find the device automatically
<Don_jr333> ok
<deuryte> can anyone help me with kppp ??
<assilva> ola
<deuryte> xcell
<deuryte> xcell
<ScorpKing> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<assilva> alguen sabe como eu vejo nivel de tinta no kde?
<ScorpKing> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jughead> Hi, What software should I use in Kubuntu for managing partitions?  I just added a hard drive to my fileserver and I need to make a couple of ext3 partitions on it.
<deuryte> i need   kppp  help   please........
<ScorpKing> jughead: gparted is one. i prefer cfdisk though
<jughead> thanks ScorpKing I've used the gparted live CD - I'll try that.  For some reason I thought it was  a GNOME thing and I didn't want to install all of the GNOME stuff just for gparted
<ScorpKing> jughead: if you use the livecd you don't have to install anything. i think it's gnome btw
<ScorpKing> jughead: try sudo cfdisk /dev/<drive> it's real easy to use and allready installed
<jughead> yeah ScorpKing I like the liveCD but this is for a fileserver (no monitor/KB/anything) and I get my desktop through NX; I'm still new and the GUI of gparted is nice (for me)
<ScorpKing> jughead: just ssh into the box then ;)
<ScorpKing> try to learn cli as you go. it gets real usefull after a while.
<jughead> I'm doing some stuff in CLI but it's still pretty basic.
<deuryte> xcell
<max_> what is the login screen called? its not the bootsplash is it?
<jembouge> max_ i guess you KDM
#kubuntu 2007-12-11
<max_> jembouge: thank yo
<max_> u
<jembouge> :)
<lukasz_> hello
<tarin_> !quit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smithw> Hello everyone. Today I upgraded two different computers from kubuntu feisty to kubuntu gutsy and they both resulted in problems, so I'm quite sad on kubuntu right now. The computer I'm trying to fix now had its wifi stop working after the upgrade. before the upgrade, I did a few hacks to make it work in the first place (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47765/ ). Now, iwpriv complains the "set" command is not recognized and it doesn't connect
<smithw>  correctly. Trying "iwpriv ra0" reveals the interface now supports the "param" command, but when I tried to make the substitutions, it changes errors and say the operation is not permitted. I tried iwconfig and was also unsuccessful. Any ideas on how can I make this network connect?
<deuryte> free speach is about to end...........Senate Bill 1959 to Criminalize Thoughts, Blogs, Books and Free Speech Across America
<deuryte> http://www.newstarget.com/022308.html
<lovedeatm> anybody know any channels for movies or books? i know this is a bad room to ask this in but im desperate
<stdin> lovedeatm: if you are talking about "download channels" then no, and it's not a good idea to ask, otherwise as in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lovedeatm> thanks
<smithw> please, you have any ideas on what I might be doing wrong?
<maduser> whats th eproblem?
<smithw> maduser, when upgrading from feisty to gustsy, wireless stopped working. previous configuration: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47765/
<georgeb> smithw: maybe this helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=342528
<limac> hi
<jac0b> I am having trouble with my printer
<makuseru> where is the KDM folder located?
<jac0b> I got it setup and it printed a test page fine but now nothing is printing
<limac> when i am trying to install anything from adept, it is saying couldn't install the requested package the internet connection is enabled?
<smithw> georgeb, thanks, I'll give it a try.
<marx2k> Have you guys ever seen Dolphin and Amarok have issues with going out onto the net but your other programs have NO problem?
<marx2k> Like, Amarok won't play streams and Dolphin says it cant connect to google
<limac> but it actually installs
<georgeb> marx2k: you might have a proxy setup for KDE; go in System Settings -> Network Settings -> Proxy and check if everything is ok
<marx2k> Nope... "Connect to the internet directly"
<georgeb> marx2k: and in connection preferences (under proxy) ?
<georgeb> marx2k: I have socket read: 15 sec; proxy connect: 10 sec; server connect: 20 sec; server response: 600 sec
<marx2k> same here
<marx2k> Dolphin says 'www.google.com' is an invalid location
<marx2k> maybe Dolphin just doesnt do http://
<marx2k> but Amarok is being weird
<NickPresta> marx2k, d3lphin, is a file manager
<marx2k> yeah but for some reason I thought it did http:// protocol like (insert default file manager before Dolphin in previous release of Kubuntu) did
<georgeb> konqueror
<marx2k> Konquerior
<marx2k> yes
<marx2k> Ok, so moving onto Amarok, then...
<NickPresta> marx2k, which streams won't Amarok play?
<marx2k> even when I select the shoutcast streams in its' default Streaming Media list, it says 'Could not connect to host http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/newxml.phtml"
<marx2k> it will not play shoutcast streams
<marx2k> furthermore, if I am playing an mp3, and click on the 'artist' tab, it tells me "Artist information could not be retrieved because the server was not reachable."
<marx2k> so Amarok alone is having net connectivity issues but I am not sure why that would be
<NickPresta> marx2k, try to locate the .pls file. Amarok doesn't have the raw XML file, apparently. Use XMMS if you must use that URI. As for the Artist thing, no idea. Works fine on my end
<marx2k> Where is default config for amarok stored?
<NickPresta> marx2k, ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<NickPresta> and I meant Amarok doesn't _like_ the raw XML file, apparently.
<marx2k> Hm...
<marx2k> I used to be able to just throw it in there
<marx2k> let me try removing Amarok config and see if that works
<NickPresta> I doubt that would help but I suppose it is worth a shot..
<marx2k> nope..didnt work
<marx2k> though the lyrics download works just fine
<deuryte> xcell
<deuryte> >	xcell
<marx2k> Hmmm....
<marx2k> when I try to install new scripts into Amarok, it also tells me: Could not connect to host http://amarok.kde.org/knewstuff/amarokscripts-providers.xml.
<marx2k> though firefox pulls that XML fine
<hallo> sup all.  how do i permanently enable DMA on my cd/dvd drive?
<georgeb> marx2k: what happens if you open that address in a browser ?
<marx2k> george: I see the XML
<georgeb> I had a simmilar problem with konqueror some time ago, but I think it was caused by the fact that I had proxy set up, then I disabled it, and konqueror was still using it
<georgeb> I solved it (I think) by exiting konqueror and killing every process that was shown at ps -ef | grep konqueror
<Eucaris> Buenas
<Eucaris> Hello
<deuryte> >	xcell
<Eucaris> O.o
<Eucaris> Aki como q nadie escribe ? =S
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<arko> hi
<arko> how can i run X configuration again? (my xorg.conf is a mess)
<bazhang> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arko> bazhang: thanx
<bazhang> no worries :}
<maduser> I need help really badly
<bazhang> what's the problem?
<maduser> my computer screen size is set at 640x480 and i can't change it
<maduser> not even in admin mode
<hydrogen> !resolution | maduser
<ubotu> maduser: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Flare183> How do i setup MIDI?
<deuryte> >	xcell
<hydrogen> are you really still here..
<sofia> Hello
<sofia> How are you today?
<sofia> vallanc a la shit
<sofia> Jajajajajajaaj
<sofia> (Y)
<bazhang> http://www.techspot.com/vb/all/windows/t-83868-Setting-up-MIDI-playback-in-Ubuntu.html Flare183
<sofia> Más fino
<Rafabe> hi
<bazhang> sofia: this is a support channel and please watch your language
<blizzzek> gn8
<||[Neo]||> holas :P
<Rafabe> I had KDE working, until I changed back from proprietary ATI drivers to the open one. I left it in a high resolution (1400x1050), and now X won't boot. What can I do to fix this?
<marx2k> does anyone get a ping reply from soap.amazon.com by any chance?
<Rafabe> i was told the open driver would handle this resolution
<marx2k> anyone?
<Rafabe> i can't
<marx2k> damnit
<maduser> thanks
<maduser> that was scarry
<deuryte> xcell
<hydrogen> Rafabe: you probably need to add modelines for the free driver to handle it
<hydrogen> !modelines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modelines - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !modeline
<ubotu> A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<Rafabe> where is the X server configuration file located?
<marx2k> its in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> no cap
<hydrogen>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lovedeatm_> "<<<!ops | magnetron>>>>>" <----explain this i have a vendetta
<lovedeatm_> plz
<LjL> lovedeatm_: ?!
<stdin> lovedeatm_: take it to #ubuntu-ops please
<lovedeatm_> thanks
<Cannoli> !desktops
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Rafabe> thanks hydro
<hydrogen> it all better now?
<Rafabe> how can I edit a conf file from the console, though? I can only login at the ALT+CTRL+F1 menu
<hydrogen> login
<Rafabe> nope, about to do it now
<hydrogen> then sudo -i
<Rafabe> yeah I can do that, but which program?
<hydrogen> to get a root shell
<Rafabe> ah
<hydrogen> then nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Minataku> Everything beyod Xfce are just WMs
<Minataku> Not DEs
<Minataku> There's a difference between a Window Manager and a Desktop Environment
<Don_jr333> where does wine install do? I can't find it
<Cannoli> whts the hot key to switch desktops?
<Rafabe> hydro, the /etc/x11/xorg.conf file appears empty
<Cannoli> whts the hot key to switch desktops?
<Cannoli> Rafabe: its capital X
<arko> I have just installed compiz in kubuntu 7.10. The screen became a little unstable (shacking). Is there a way to avoid it?
<Rafabe> ah, case-sensitive...thanks
<Cannoli> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Rafabe> thanks, I see it now
<Cannoli> np
<Cannoli> whts the hot key to switch desktops?
<stdin> Cannoli: Ctrl+F?: F1 for desktop 1, F2 for desktop 2 etc
<Cannoli> oh awesome
<cliff> huhu
<cliff> bin voll der noob und das kde kackt immer ab is das normal bei ner emu?
<ubuntu> control centre ?
<Rafabe> The modeline for 1400x1050 is already in the xorg.conf file...so are pretty much every resolution I would want to use.
<Rafabe> So this is not the reason for my failure to launch X/KDE
<stdin> !de | cliff
<ubotu> cliff: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rafabe> should I be looking to modify the refresh rates, dot clock frequence, etc?
<Bandit-Kubunta> anyone around to offer quick help?\
<NickPresta> Bandit-Kubunta, we're here.What is your question?
<Bandit-Kubunta> im tring to install unreal ircd and im getting an error they told me to get buildtools but i cant figure out how to do that.. my error in short is compiling TRE regex library ./configure:line 12689 make: command not found
<stdin> Bandit-Kubunta: install the package "build-essential"
<Tm_T> vit____: ummm?
<Bandit-Kubunta> okay
<stdin> Tm_T: vit{,_,__,___} seems to do that a lot, never speaks either
<Tm_T> ahah
<rysiek|pl> hi all
<Tm_T> vit____: hi
<rysiek|pl> guys, since installing gutsy I can't seem to be able to use "vga=795" in grub (which worked great in feisty); the system gets up and works OK, but when I switch back to tty1, I gat a black screen with a *BIG* flashing `_'.
<rysiek|pl> strange thing, but when I type-in my username and passwor, though I cannot see anything, I get logged in (sudo halt works)
<rysiek|pl> any ideas?
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: Known bug, there are some fixes but they don't work for everyone.
<rysiek|pl> darn
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: thanks. it's on launchpad already, isn't it?
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: yes, but keep in mind, the fixes may not work at all for you.. none of them worked for any of my 11 computers
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: no worries, I won't come back crying, I am able to fix my system myself if I b0rk something ;)
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: lol, the trick is to not b0rk it :)
<bazhang> haha
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: just wanted to know if the bug is on launchpad already, so that I could see what's going on
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: yeah, search for "bad tty" or "blank tty"
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: ok, thanks
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: fwiw, tty 1-6 are active, they just don't print anyting
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: yeah, that's just what I said in the first place ;)
<ardchoille> rysiek|pl: Ah, right
<Minataku> I believe the "vga" boot option is dependent on the kernel using the vesafb driver
<rysiek|pl> any news if/when are they going to open-source launchpad?
<Minataku> It may not function if the kernel has autoprobed the card and is using a specific driver
<Minataku> I have this exact issue with Piyoko
<Minataku> If the kernel detects the card and tries to use tridentfb, I get completely unusable video
<Minataku> I fixed this by compiling in nothing but vesafb, but I believe there's a way to force the driver for prebuilt kernels with multiple modules
<rysiek|pl> Minataku: I *think* there is a way by using kopts
<ardchoille> Minataku: Yes, iirc, it was a problem with the video driver and kernel
<ardchoille> Well, that was dumb to say
 * ardchoille slaps himself
<Minataku> lol
 * rysiek|pl splashes ardchoille with some whater
<rysiek|pl> wake up
<rysiek|pl> that must have been a pretty hard slap
<ardchoille> Well, I had nvidia drivers working in Feisty and vga=791 working in menu.lst, it junst doesn't work in gutsy
<Minataku> Yeah, I just use vesafb because tridentfb fails on my machine
<rysiek|pl> ardchoille: samey-samey here
<Minataku> VESA is the first fallback, if the specific driver fails, the VESA driver will usually work, provided the card supports VESA, which pretty much all PC video adapters do
<Minataku> VESA is still quite capable, however, in the event that it fails as well, the last fallback is VGA
<Minataku> Which has capabilities reaching just far enough to provide one with video and nothing more
<Minataku> If THAT fails, there's always the serial port... maybe.
<rysiek|pl> Minataku: ssh
<rysiek|pl> saved me a number of times
<mikess> Installed kde 7.10 and its telling me I have a dist upgrade to 7.10?
<rysiek|pl> *everything* goes down, X crashes and burns, sound goes with "teh siren" - but ssh *just works*
<Minataku> Heh
<rysiek|pl> mikess: yeah, known bug
<Minataku> You know, I wonder where blinking the LEDs on a panic came about
<stdin> mikess: run a normal update, that bug was fixed a while ago
<Minataku> Because I've seen it in a very old version of AIX
<rysiek|pl> mikess: just do a normal upgrade (NOT dist-upgrade to 7.10)
<mikess> stdin: cheers
<rysiek|pl> darn, too slow
<Don_jr333> How can I get my mic to work on kubuntu?
<rysiek|pl> 0xDECAFBAD
<Minataku> lol
<mikess> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<mikess> hell
<_rysiek|pl_> d'oh. wth
<stdin> mikess: open konsole and put in "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", if you get any errors post them to pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Don_jr333> Anyone help me get my mic working?
<rysiek|pl> Don_jr333: what mic, what machine (laptop? desktop?), what *buntu flavour, what *buntu version?
<Don_jr333> yes on my laptop. ubuntu server with KDE installed, 7.10
<rysiek|pl> meh
<lingard> hello
<lingard> can anyone tell me how to install an xvid decoder?
<lingard> or the codec
<mikess> stdin: loading now,,adept appears to be flakey ;0
<bazhang> lingard: to watch avi files?
<rysiek|pl> Don_jr333: I will be going nighty-night in a few mins, so I can't help you. but maybe try searching google for "YOUR_LAPTOP_MANUFACTURER YOUR_LAPTOP_MODEL mic ubuntu gutsy"
<rysiek|pl> lingard: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<lingard> its for a tv tuner
<rysiek|pl> ah
<Don_jr333> may try that rysiek but have a few times already.  I can't even find the mic in the settings lol
<jsubl2> is there something i have to do to allow folks to send me a file with kopete
<mikess> stdin: going to install synaptic and also use # terminl :)
<rysiek|pl> Don_jr333: you probably need a driver for it
<Don_jr333> alrighty
 * rysiek|pl is positive it's time to get some sleep
<rysiek|pl> cu all sometime
<loaxx> yea, people make fun of mefor using kubuntu
<loaxx> i say "but why coach"
<lingard> how do i check which version of kubuntu i have?
<hydrogen> lsb_release -c
<lingard> cheers
<lingard> how long have you been using this?
<bazhang> irc?
<lingard> kubuntu
<bazhang> since dapper
<lingard> lol
<lingard> how long ago was that?
<bazhang> june 2006
<lingard> oh, ok
<lingard> windows before that?
<bazhang> dapper = 6.06 windows = 666
<XceII> lol
<lingard> lol
<XceII> nice
<lingard> i've never used kubuntu before
<lingard> and i can't seem to get the hang of it
<rance> ive got a question, how do I find the UUID of a new drive so I can adjust /etc/fstab correctly?
<bazhang> lingard: what is your specific question?
<lingard> oh, its ok
<lingard> its sorted now
<lingard> kind of
<bazhang> cool
<bazhang> oh
<stdin> rance: "sudo vol_id -u /dev/whatever" or "sudo blkid -c /dev/null"
<rance> tyvm
<lingard> and my remote works :)
 * genii sips a coffee
<lingard> is it posible to get a remote working with kaffeine
<lingard> the number pad works and the volume
<lingard> but the ch + and - don't
<bazhang> lingard: you should check geexbox
<lingard> whats that?
<bazhang> off topic
<lingard> ?
<deuryte> xcell
<bazhang> distrowatch.com
<XceII> ya
<deuryte> were ya sleepin ??
<XceII> ya
<nonewmsgs> whenever my kubuntu gutsy goes into powersave mode the tops of all the windows are black and wont move and everything is frozen until i <ctrl>+<alt>+<bksp>
<XceII> go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Ahmuck> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<deuryte> well, i tried a few more things.  i got terminal to read and accept modem, but when i " sudo wvdial"      it wont cause it needs username px # pw..ect...,   i put that info in, and saved it, but to no avail............
<nonewmsgs> also i think i deleted my quick lanuch bar and is there a way to get it back
<Alberio> @nonewmsgs: right click on taskbar, then add applet to panel
<Alberio> find quicklaunch bar in there
<Alberio> Question: I have an external Fat32 formatted HDD, it mounts but with the user as root and I don't have permissions to write anything to it. how can I get write-access?
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<flaccid> read that :)
<flaccid> and
<flaccid> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Alberio> I tried that article on tuxfiles
<jsubl2> does kontact support access to google calendar
<Alberio> ah, I knew I had the options set wrong
<bazhang> jsubl2: as in syncing? yes
<nonewmsgs> alberio thanks that worked great! i kept trying to add a panel and couldnt figure out what i was doing wrong
<jsubl2> bazhang: is it a direct read and write like with thunderbird
<jsubl2> bazhang: o you have to use the sync plugin
<bazhang> jsubl2: not sure
<jsubl2> k.. yeah i might just use thunderbird
<flaccid> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<flaccid> opera is also a great mail client
<jsubl2> i am already fond of thunderbird
<jsubl2> just trying to use as many kde apps as possible.
<mikess> synaptic should be default
<flaccid> thunderbird is gtk last time i checked
<flaccid> opera is qt..
<mikess> jsubl2: sudo apt-get install kde
<jsubl2> already installed kubuntu
<nonewmsgs> any ideas about the black window thing? it' like some reason the window manager isn't coming out of powersave mode
<brhad56> I read something about Mozilla starting a for-profit client based off thunderbird.  Which worries me that we won't see any new development done for Thunderbird.
<jsubl2> yeah worries me too
<jsubl2> thunderbird is really nice imho
<lingard> how do i install something from a CD?
<Alberio> lingard: what do you mean?
<lingard> i downloaded that geexbox as an iso
<lingard> and stuck it on a CD
<lingard> how do i install it?
<bazhang> live cd
<lingard> ?
<ardchoille> lingard: iirc, geexbox is made to be a livecd
<Alberio> "GeeXboX is a free embedded Linux distribution which aims at turning your computer into a so called HTPC (Home Theater PC) or Media Center. Being a standalone LiveCD-based distribution, it's a ready to boot operating system than works on any Pentium-class x86 computer or PowerPC Macintosh, implying no software requirement. You can even use it on a diskless computer, the whole system being loaded in RAM. "
<bazhang> and read the faq
<lingard> do i have to restart then?
<jsubl2> so looks like I can enable imap on my gmail account and then use that to sync.. Maybe.. still reading
<bazhang> lingard: yes
<Alberio> lingard: just restart and when you're booting up, boot into the cd
<ardchoille> lingard: Yes, you need to burn geexbox as an image to a cd, then restart the computer to boot off the cd
<lingard> is that the same with all installs?
<bazhang> not an install. just a livecd
<brhad56> Assuming you burned the image, and not just the iso as a data file :)
<lingard> i'm not that stupid :)
<lingard> i've been on windows for 12 years :)
<Alberio> can someone tell me why this is a bad fstab line?
<Alberio>  /dev/sdb1 /media/My\ Book vfat user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0	0
<flaccid> mount does mount /media/My\ Book return??
<Alberio>  line 17 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Alberio> is what it keeps telling me
<flaccid> maybe its the space in the location
<Alberio> I CAN do mount /dev/sdb1 /media/My\ Book -t vfat
<Alberio> but then I don't have write priveledges
<flaccid> try /dev/sdb1 /media/My\ Book vfat user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<flaccid> you left out a param ( well no space)
<Alberio> hm
<Alberio> I thought I put a space there
<Alberio> I'll try that
<Alberio> nope, not working
<Alberio> still telling me it's a bad line
<flaccid> try it with a dif mountpoint that has no space
<TheFishy> hey can someone help me ubuntu ops seem to think i have some sort of dcc router exploit...
<Alberio> flaccid: that works, but it is a little annoying. I also tried using quotes as "/media/My Book", that had worked with apache, but not here
<Alberio> thanks
<flaccid> i've never used spaces in fstab or at leats for mountpoints. maybe an expert will know if its possible or not in fstab
<flaccid> "My Book" <-- its not windows
<Alberio> nope
<flaccid> a hard disk is not a book
<Alberio> eh?
<Alberio> oh, it's the label
<Alberio> the default name of it
<Alberio> and what it automounted as when I plugged it in
<flaccid> you don't call a volume "My Book"
<Alberio> so I figured I'd try and use it
<pestilence> on my new laptop, with SATA hard disk, whenever the disk is in heavy use the computer will hardly do anything else.  the disk access is fast (it will do one thing quickly), but doing two things is VERY slow.  anybody else have this problem?
<pestilence> i should say, the second thing is very slow.  the first thing chugs away
<pestilence> this was never the case with my old laptop, on any previous versions of kubuntu.   which makes me think its either a change in the kernel config for the worse, or a problem with the driver, or...
<hydrogen> is dma enabled?
<pestilence> hydrogen: hdparm reports:  DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5
<pestilence> that means dma is enabled, right
<Cannoli> !network file sharing
<stdin> !sharing
<hydrogen> !nfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sharing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<stdin> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> dumb bot :p
<mikess> !kaffiene
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffiene - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !samba | Cannoli
<ubotu> Cannoli: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<brhad56> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
 * hydrogen creates #ubuntu-men
 * brhad56 wonders how many of you all just joined ubuntu-women
<Cannoli> ...
<Cannoli> im desperate
<Cannoli> XD
<brhad56> tee-hee
<pestilence> for women, filesharing, or both
<brhad56> or perhaps women sharing
<pestilence> naturally
<mikess> What codecs do I download ,for mp3 mpeg etc?
<pestilence> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<hydrogen> it depends
<hydrogen> for what app?
<mikess> bazhang: cheers guys
<bazhang> no worries :}
<ciacon> 469 packages for "emerge kde-meta"... wow
<hydrogen> wrong channel :)
<sky> hi all
<ardchoille> hi sky
<sky> hi ardchoille
<sky> i'm new to kubuntu
<sky> running into problems already
<sky> was wondering if someone could give me some tips.
<sky> after installing 7.10, i see that adept manager found some upgradable components, so I went ahead and try to upgrade them
<ardchoille> sky: We'll need to know what you need heolp with
<sky> after it successfully downloads all the selected components, it starts installing them, but there were some errors
<sky> and then there was a pop up from adept mgr saying that there was an error installing or downloading the updates, the only button to click was "OK"
<sky> so I wanted to give it another try, because it obviously did not finish installing every update.
<sky> but then when I go through the same "fetch updates" it found 0 upgradable.
<sky> now I'm worried that the DB indicates everything is updated when in fact that's not the case.
<sky> but i'm sure the designers are not so stupid to mark the DB to indicate the upgrade was successful before the actual update.  So I was wondering, how do I find out what the error was and how do I continue to upgrade?
<sky> (in fact the same happened when i tried to upgrade another machine from 7.0? to 7.1... so I don't know what packages are successfully upgraded and which are not)
<mikess> safer from #terminal
<ardchoille> sky: I would open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sky> ok let me try that
<sky> is it a known problem?
<ardchoille> sky: I like command line, it's faster and more helpful than a gui
<mikess> ardchoille: same :)
<mikess> ardchoille: I rate Sidux :)
<mikess> However Kubuntu has many fixes now in 7.10,,good to see
<mikess> still getting a mad resolution on start up/sh/down
<sky> same thing: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sky> anyway i gotta go. back later. thanks for the help
<pestilence> well, i had an answer ready for him.
<pestilence> :-/
<ardchoille> Patience is a virtue
<mikess> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<don_> How can I run something on my desktop as root?
<stdin> use kdesu
 * genii hands stdin a coffee
<ardchoille> genii must have an industrial coffee maker at home
<don_> stdin okay, I made a link to a file onto mydesktop and I need to edit the link's properties as root, how do I use kdesu to do that?
<stdin> I would have coffee, but I really should sleep sometime this weel
<genii> ardchoille: How'd ya know?
<ardchoille> lol
<stdin> s/weel/week/ < evidence of sleep deprivation
<ardchoille> hehe
<genii> stdin: OK, imagine it's a hot cocoa then :)
<Syntra> Anyone tried Limewire on Kubuntu?
<Cyrex> frostwire
<dennister> does anyone here use evms or gnucash (with or without quickbooks)?
<stdin> don_: why do you need to edit the link properties as root?
<Syntra> How'd that work out?
<Cyrex> excellent
<Cyrex> its the same thing as in windows
<Syntra> Nice
<Cyrex> i mean 100% the same, of course, instead on green is blue lol
<Syntra> Hah
<Syntra> The thing is
<Cyrex> you can download it from the frostwire webpage
<Cyrex> its a simple deb package
<Syntra> I got Limewire and I get a connection error
<Syntra> But I'll try Frostwire before complaining more, lol
<Cyrex> try the frostwire one, easy to download and to install
<Syntra> Yeah
<Syntra> Installing right now
<Cyrex> enjoy
<Cyrex> well gotta go
<Cyrex> good luck you all
<Syntra> Alright
<Syntra> Thanks for you help man
<don_> okay, how can I log into KDE as root?
<Cyrex> you need to change the kdmrc file
<stdin> don_: you don't, that's explicitly disabled and you should never need/want to
<don_> stdn cause I"m trying to edit teh target line of this file to add something to it
 * genii sips a coffee and waits for all the lectures about root
<Cyrex> in the /etc/kde3/kdm folder
<don_> gonna go back to fedora, I can log in as root from there....lol
<stdin> don_: then edit it in kate
<don_> I need to edit this link as root
<Cyrex> in the bottom of the file you will find an easy description on how to
<Cyrex> use kate or simple nano
<don_> how can I edit the properties of an exe file in kate?
<don_> need to edit the properties of it, not the file it's self
<Cyrex> second click
<stdin> then chown it
<Cyrex> yeap that too
<don_> if I right click it, it opens up the properties, but the target line is greyed out and won't lte me edit it
<don_> what does chown do? and how do I do that to a link?
<genii> man chown
<stdin> chown = change owner
<Cyrex> or chmod if you want the execute, read, write thing
<stdin> "chown `whoami`: /path/to/link"
<Syntra> Ahh, Frostwires giving me the same thing. Gah.
<don_> man files confuse me...okay, I"ll look around
<don_> I can execute it, but I need to execute it in root too...lol
<don_> path to link? as in on the desktop? or where the link starts?
<sfire> does anyone have a fix yet for 7.10 festy + xine ?? I haven't been able to play a movie in kaffeine since I have upgraded.  Xine crashes no matter what app trys to use it.
<genii> chown `whoami` ~/Desktop/filename       then
 * genii ponders if sudo needed, if so then `whoami` won't work
<don_> by whoami you mean my name?
<stdin> nope
<don_> cause I tried that and it told me "missing operand after 'name:file
<don_> oh
<don_> when I use whoami it said invalid user
<stdin> by  "`whoami`" I mean "`whoami`"
<stdin> with the two  `
<don_> yes
<don_> ' '
<don_> 'whoami'
<Vorian> not
<stuffcorpse> thats not the same quotes
<Vorian> oops
<don_> I'll try again
<don_> not quotes?
<Vorian> `` not ''
<genii> backtick
<don_> or use quotes?
<don_> 'whoami'
<genii> up by 1 key
<don_> like that eh?
<don_> oh, that could be it
<Vorian> it's on the same key as the ~
<don_> operation not permitted
<don_> cannot access : no such file or directory
<don_> and I"m in the directory of the file
<don_> well, the link
<stdin> no space between `whoami` and the :
<stdin> "sudo chown `whoami`: filename"
<don_> yep, I got that done
<don_> but still won't let me alter the line I need altered in teh properties, only let's me change the name
<don_> okay, so I want to run this link as root now, do I use kdesu ~/Desktop/linkname?
<angel> !mp3 |me
<ubotu> me: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sparr> can wget NOT overwrite existing files?  if not, can curl pick up where wget left off?
<sfire> does anyone have a fix yet for 7.10 festy + xine ?? I haven't been able to play a movie in kaffeine since I have upgraded.  Xine crashes no matter what app trys to use it.  This was a problem that was known when I first installed and I'm hoping its fixed.
<stdin> sparr: it can if you tell it to with -O, it can also continue with -c
<ardchoille> sfire: 7.10 is Gutsy, Feisty is 7.04
<sfire> sorry.. gutsy
<jrsims> how do I install a theme from kde-look?
<sparr> stdin: even with -c its trying to re-download an existing file
<don_> really please help.   kdesu /home/don/Desktop/linkname   doesn't work
<jrsims> is there a tool I can install for that?
<don_> what am I doin wrong?
<sparr> stdin: its -nc, thanks though
<sparr> don_: the things on your desktop arent really links or shortcuts
<don_> okay so I need to put in the full path to the file it's self?
<genii> If whats on the desktop is only a link to it, yes, you need the actual path/name
<jrsims> how do I get compiz installed?
<genii> If it's some exe of course, still not going to run
<genii> You need wine for that
<hydrogen> !compiz | jrsims
<ubotu> jrsims: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<makuseru> whenever i hover over a prorgam with the mouse it automatically gives that program priority (making the others turn gray at the top) how can i turn this off?
<makuseru> to where i have to click it for it to have priority
<stuffcorpse> go to control center, under desktop->windows behaviour in focus policy
<don_> how do I run a program in wine under root?
<bef> anyone in Aus willing to post Kub release to me?
<jrsims> hydrogen: what if I just want drop shadows and transparency... do I still need compiz?
<hydrogen> yea
<hydrogen> for transparency
<hydrogen> until kde4
<jrsims> k
<hydrogen> where kwin4 is quite awesome
<don_> can I run a progam under wine as root?
<hydrogen> you shouldn't..
<mikess> risky
<mikess> not normally needed
<don_> but I have to, it's telling me I don' t have access to overwrite a file that has to be updated to run
<don_> so I need to run it as root so it will properly update
<ardchoille> don_: For one thing, wine can run windows viruses quite easily, secondly, I woldn't trust wine with an admin enabled app
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> what are you trying to do exactly?
<hydrogen> it sounds pretty not-that-good
<don_> I'm trying to connect to a lineage private server that is running in my windows box downstairs
<don_> this is a completely legit client I have here, but it needs to update from my computer downstairs
<hydrogen> and what file is the exe trying to overwrite..
<don_> through the network, when I run the program
<don_> it's a dll
<hydrogen> where is it trying to put it..
<don_> normal stuff that runs and works fine in windows.....but I dont' like windows so I want to make it work here
<hydrogen> it should be going inside .wine
<hydrogen> which is owned only by you
<ardchoille> Right
<hydrogen> in which case installing as root is not going to change anything
<ardchoille> It shouldn't be trying to do anything outside of $HOME at all, if it is, it's time to worry
<genii> don_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2273 shows compatibilty of this app with wine
<angel> !mp3 |me
<ubotu> me: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<don_> exact error   Themidia(the title)  Cannot UPdate oreans.sys driver.  Please, make sure that you have administrator's permits the first time that you are going to run this program.
<genii> don_: right click on the exe on desktop, choose "Open with Wine Windows Emulator"
<genii> etc
<don_> that's what I did, and this is the error I get
<don_> and that link there is for lineage2, I"m running lineage1
<genii> lineage 1 wine compatability: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=687
<don_> if it screwes up my box, then it screws up my box, how can I run a wine app like this as root please...
<genii> alt-f2   kdesu wine ~/Desktop/appname.exe
<don_> I tried that, it told me it wasn't a command...
<Dr_willis> if the user cant run it with wine properly. I would be suprised if the root user could run it with wine properly.
<genii> Dr_willis: Yup
<don_> so it can't be done then
<Dr_willis> open a konsole, sudo -s to get a root shell. wine path/to./whatever.exe
<don_> damn it
<Dr_willis> this is linux. anything can be done. :)
<Dr_willis> unless of course theres bugs with wine, or that app.. or the phase of the moon.
<Dr_willis> and given wines track record. theres a lot of apps that wine cant run.
<sky> on a new 7.1 kubuntu, when i click on KNetworkManager, nothing happens. nothing loads, no window pops up. any one know why?
<don_> same error
<don_> damn
<flaccid> um $this->renderElement(); seems to not return anything, how is that possible
<sky> err nevermind.
<flaccid> oh i forgot to echo
<flaccid> i thought a prefix with render would echo
<genii> mkdir ~/.wine/drive_c/installs; cp ~/Desktop/filename.exe ~/.wine/drive_c/installs; env WINEPREFIX="/home/user/.wine"; wine "C:\installs\filename.exe"
<ardchoille> genii: Wow, you go dude!
 * ardchoille hands genii a coffee
<genii> ardchoille: Heh, thanks :)
<genii> Whether it works or not we may see
<ardchoille> hehe
<Dr_willis>  /home/user/.wine  - /home/user/ not found.. :)
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: lol
<genii> argh put `whoami` instead of user
<genii> Dr_willis: Good catch there
<ardchoille> Dr_willis seems to catch things quite well
 * genii throws Dr_willis a coffee
<genii> ;)
<Dr_willis> None for me.. its almost bed time
 * Dr_willis gets a hot coco.
<Dr_willis> :)
<don_> genii what would that whole line up there about wine do?
<Dr_willis> break it into little parts, seperated on the ;
<Dr_willis> it makes a dir, copies a file, then runs a command.
<don_> was that for me to try with this problem I'm having?
<genii> don_: first it puts the install or whatever in the .wine directory hierarchy. Then it sets the envelope for wine to that directory, then runs it
<genii> don_: Sure, but lemme edit
<Dr_willis>  /home/USERNAME/.wine is the default however isent it.. :)
<don_> yes it is Dr_willis
<genii> don_: perhaps try:   mkdir ~/.wine/drive_c/installs; cp ~/Desktop/filename.exe ~/.wine/drive_c/installs; env WINEPREFIX="~/.wine"; wine "C:\installs\filename.exe"
<genii> where filename.exe is course the file in question
<don_> okay
<Dr_willis> actually its sort of amazing how good wine is getting, and how well ubuntu handles it. and the little things.. like wine program icons and so forth.
<genii> Dr_willis: Yes, my friend runs PokerStars on it
<Dr_willis> Ive been running Bookworm, and other PopCap Games. :)
<eVipere> argh.. the ubuntu channel is no use, anyone here know how to change icon themes on gnome?
<brhad56> I haven't really found anything useful to run in wine yet.. i feel left out
<don_> that line up there left me with >  and every time I hit enter or anything else antoher >
<Dr_willis> wine winrar.exe
<genii> Ah, hit ctrl-c then
<Dr_willis> thats why its a good idea to break the line down into the individual parts.. so you know whats going on. :)
<Dr_willis>  mkdir ~/.wine/drive_c/installs
<Dr_willis>  cp ~/Desktop/filename.exe ~/.wine/drive_c/installs
<Dr_willis> THEN the  env WINEPREFIX="~/.wine"; wine "C:\installs\filename.exe"
<Dr_willis>  the use of ; makes it easier to paste. :)
<don_> do I need to run this as root?
<brhad56> why use winrar when there's unrar?
<Dr_willis> Theres should be NO need to run a wine progrm as root.
<brhad56> or ark?
 * genii fails to see the fascination of root-things
<Dr_willis> brhad56,  because i got 10000 SNES Roms i want zipped into indivitual zip files. :)
<Dr_willis> and i know how to do it with 3 clicks in winrar.
<Dr_willis> But now i know how to use xargs :) so could do it with 1 command line.. i think
<brhad56> Thats a lot of roms
<genii> don_: Did you run that from a konsole or do alt-f2 then put it in?
<dennister> anyone ever used evms? documentation is scarce, evms channel is dead...
<Ahmuck> dennister: what is evms?
<dennister> genii: private message for a sec?
<genii> dennister: Sure
<dennister> Ahmuck: a complicated ibm program for partitioning, mounting disks
<graft> anyone help me with vnc? I've got a KDE session running on the remote machine and i want to connect to it (but no VNC set up there, yet)
<graft> is there some way i can set it up from this end?
<Ahmuck> no, that would defeat the purpose of security
<Ahmuck> wouldn't it
<graft> no
<graft> how would it?
<graft> i'm an authorized user of both systems
<graft> i have root on both machines
<ardchoille> graft: You want vnc to connect to another box and forward xorg?
<flake> how can I convert a wav to mp3
<brhad56> mv foo.wav foo.mp3   (jk)
<flake> lol
<hydrogen> use lame
<flake> cool,  thanks
<flake> can i play the mp3 in terminal to test
<jalbert> hello everybody
<graft> flake: use mplayer
<jalbert> hey I have a question about WiFi...
<flake> ah
<jalbert> I am considering using NDISwrapper to make use of the proprietary drivers for my WiFi card
<jalbert> I've heard that it works with my laptop's particular Broadcom WiFi card
<jalbert> what do I have to do to get this set up and running?
<Daisuke_Ido> in which case, using ndiswrapper is about your *only* option.  broadcom is notorious for being evil
<Daisuke_Ido> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jalbert> ok thanks
<jalbert> I'm running Feisty
<Daisuke_Ido> the instructions should work equally well, s/gutsy/feisty as needed
<intelikey> is there a cure for the 2.6.15 kernel bug  loop module makes / busy and can't be remounted ro    ?
<lufthanza> hello
<lufthanza> I presume apt caches all packages you download temporarily, so you don't have to redownload them if you reinstall them. My question is, what command completely clears out that cache of downloaded packages, even for the ones that are still installed on the system?
<mox69> luft: apt-get clean
<intelikey> lufthanza apt-get clean    or rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<mox69> luft: sudo apt-get clean to be exact
<intelikey> mox69 heh well root wouldn't need sudo
<mox69> :)
<shinikaru> hey i just broke my syste m :(
<shinikaru> tried to install xubuntu-desktop with apt-get on kubuntu
<shinikaru> and when trying to run things like gedit or emerald in term, I get "symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl "
<mox69> search for and install libgdk
<mox69> if its not installed that is
<mikess> my a200 laptop has atheros wifi but kubuntu cannot see it
<mox69> or do apt-get check
<shinikaru> shane@shane-macbookpro:~$ sudo synaptic
<shinikaru> synaptic: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter
<shinikaru> shane@shane-macbookpro:~$ sudo synaptic
<shinikaru> synaptic: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter
<shinikaru> lol
<mikess> Well "hal" does see it but its not working?
<mox69> try sudo apt-get check
<shinikaru> Reading package lists... Done
<shinikaru> Building dependency tree
<shinikaru> Reading state information... Done
<mox69> shin: 1 sec
<shinikaru> k :]
<mikess> Kubuntu have an ndiswrapper gui
<mikess> ?
<hydrogen> no
<mikess> installable?
<lufthanza> thanks
<mikess> I would like to get my atheros setup on my laptop
<KevinAlaska> Would anyone know if it is possible and possible where I can get help on how to setup a dumb terminal that can basicly get some kind of x window system or other GUI that can let one browse the web etc?
<mox69> shin: sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<shinikaru> libgtk2.0-0 is already the newest version.
<mox69> hmm :)
<intelikey> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jalbert> Hmmm have you guys ever heard of bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<shinikaru> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<intelikey> jalbert sounds like a broadcom module
<intelikey> jalbert interesting.      one more.     sudo apt-get install -f
<intelikey> err shinikaru i mean
<mox69> shin: apt-get install libglib2.0-0
<shinikaru> ~$ sudo apt-get install -f
<shinikaru> Reading package lists... Done
<shinikaru> Building dependency tree
<shinikaru> Reading state information... Done
<shinikaru> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<sub[t]rnl> apt-get --reinstall the package
<shinikaru> E: Couldn't find package libglib-2.0-0
<shinikaru> err
<jalbert> brb rebooting...
<shinikaru> Whoops hyphen.
<shinikaru> ok
<mox69> did it install?
<shinikaru> i did --reinstall install libglib2.0-0
<shinikaru> and at the end it gave me a bunch of
<shinikaru> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<shinikaru> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/libQtCore.so.4 is not a symbolic link
<shinikaru> "is not a symbolic linl" etc.
<shinikaru> about 15 of them
<mox69> hmm well something sounds a bit messed up
<mox69> i would try a reinstall on xubuntu
<shinikaru> ah
<shinikaru> I just wanted to check out xubuntu >_<
<shinikaru> ok .
<shinikaru> so I have to reinstall xubuntu... then..?
<mox69> and to be honest i have no idea if you can have xubuntu and kubuntu on the same system..
<loaxx> i need glib updated too
<loaxx> projectm wont see it
<loaxx> eventhough i know its there
<loaxx> update headers or something like that
<loaxx> i dunno ho
<intelikey> shinikaru you copied the installation from one disk/partition to another   no ?
<loaxx> wupdate?
<shinikaru> what?
<shinikaru> no
<shinikaru> I actually started with ubuntu
<mox69> shin: you might run into a problem when uninstalling xubuntu that it will unstill a bunch of necessary libraries
<acee1235> vlc won't play dvd's any idea
<shinikaru> switched to kubuntu by installing kubuntu-desktop
<loaxx> man vlc
<shinikaru> then i decided to try xubuntu by installing xubuntu-desktop
<shinikaru> and now everything os broken :(
<loaxx> in it it shows the vlc options to choose dvd region and codec
<mox69> shin: hehe smooth :)
<mox69> not sure how to fix that, besides unstalling all of that and a fresh reinstall
<shinikaru> which sucks because I spent about two full days configuring kde.
<intelikey> shinikaru dereferanced symbolic links are normally caused by either a backup/restore that dereferances them or a copy process that doesn't preserve links.
<shinikaru> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: g_once_init_enter_impl
<intelikey> <shinikaru> /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/libQtCore.so.4 is not a symbolic link <<< there should be about one symbolic link for each lib (dot so file) in each lib/  dir
<KevinAlaska> Anyone know if ubuntu can setup an x-window based or GUI type 'dumb terminal' that can do things like email and web based applications?
<intelikey> KevinAlaska why gui based if it's a dumb terminal ?
<intelikey> and yes it can.   i just don't see a use for such.
<KevinAlaska> well I know the traditional use for 'dumb terminal' would be text based,  I just have a need of putting something like that in my kitchen if its possible.
<KevinAlaska> intelikey.
<charmgene> hi, my volume control does not take effect after replaced ubuntu 7.10 with kubuntu 7.10 by a fresh install,
<acee1235> which codecs are needed to play dvd's on vlc?
<XceII> its included
<charmgene> the sound is very small and i cannot control it through the volume control, anyone can help／
<acee1235> its not playing the dvd
<loaxx> is it a pal dvd?
<XceII> I noticed some dont..try another and see
<acee1235> dunno how do i check?
<loaxx> umm, its on the box, or, maybe the disc on the inner circle printed, have you loked in man vlc at all the nice options it has?
<KevinAlaska> intelikey - I am just in need of a GUI type of dumb terminal in my kitchen if it is possible... only room for a monitor etc just no place for a case... :(  besides sounds like a fun project to learn if there is a possible way.
<loaxx> well of ocurse there is a way, just put the computer in a cabinet
<acee1235> its pan's labyrinth
<XceII> kevin.  intel left
<KevinAlaska> intelikey - doh! :)
<acee1235> i dont see "pal" anywhere
<KevinAlaska> thanks you Xcell. :)
<XceII> k
<loaxx> in a terminal type man vlc
<loaxx> and read all that good stuff.
<KevinAlaska> Might anyone else know of terminology or something else to get me pointed in the correct place so that I might try to learn about how to setup a 'GUI type of dumb terminal'?
<acee1235> how do i navige the man
<charmgene> volume contrl problem
<charmgene> my volume cotrol does not work on kubuntu 7.10 but works fine on a previously installed ubuntu 7.10. the sound is very small,. anyone can help? thank you
<loaxx> gui type of dumb terminal
<loaxx> ??
<loaxx> whats ur definition of terminal?
<KevinAlaska> yeah... I plan to have a server setup for the home but I could get use out of it hopefully in a way to maybe setup a X window type dumb terminal if possible.
<acee1235> is there  no basic guide for ubuntu on setting up vlc?
<loaxx> terminal != console
<KevinAlaska> well dumb terminals are usually text based that have min of keyboard and a monitor ... am I correct? :(
<loaxx> terminal = a place to type commands, like a cli
<loaxx> console = computer to be used
<KevinAlaska> oh.. that are hooked up over a network to a server
<loaxx> you want a command line prompt in your kitchen?
<KevinAlaska> no sorry.. looking to setup somethign to check email and surf hopefully.. :/
<loaxx> yea ok
<loaxx> thats easy
<KevinAlaska> really?! :)
<loaxx> you can add a user, that only has access to the browser, the email program
<loaxx> you can make it so, that user, when logged in, has the browser automatically load
<loaxx> and cannot be cloased
<loaxx> and any other programs you want you can give them
<KevinAlaska> but no place for a CPU case.. where I can place it.
<loaxx> or just give it  few desktop links
<loaxx> one of those perhaps being a cooking recipe program
<KevinAlaska> lol. yep. :)
<loaxx> ok
<loaxx> theres somethign called microATX
<loaxx> and you can put it in a cabinet
<KevinAlaska> MB right
<loaxx> yea mobo
<loaxx> they just small and use less power
<loaxx> get a weak processor
<loaxx> get like 1 gig of ram
<KevinAlaska> I know.. also shuttles etc.. I know.  Just wanting to keep down cost and space in cabnets are hard to find in the kitchen
<loaxx> well
<KevinAlaska> :) its mostly a space issue really. =/
<loaxx> you can hook the monitor and keyboard up with super long cables to a kvm switch
<loaxx> so its just the monitor mounted and keyboard somewhere
<loaxx> or
<loaxx> a mouse
<loaxx> with a on screen keyboard
<KevinAlaska> ahh.. true.
<loaxx> vga/kvm switches are dirt cheap and plug and play
<KevinAlaska> I have seen KVM cables at least 25 feet.. thinking 50 feet.
<loaxx> orrrrrr you can use a touch screen
<crazy_bus> konqueror displays everything as a list view.  I set it as icon view but it just goes back when I close the window.  How do I make it stay?
<KevinAlaska> thought about that... we use those at work for our clients
<loaxx> yea i used em at work too.
<KevinAlaska> elo touch screens.. heavy little things
<loaxx> you ever mount a monitor
<loaxx> with a metal arm?
<KevinAlaska> no but to a wall flush mount yes
<KevinAlaska> tv with a swing arm in my parents old house
<loaxx> same principle but you have an arm to extend it out with
<loaxx> mounts in the same spots
<XceII> why not a cordless keyboard and a lcd monitor
<XceII> Just a thought
<KevinAlaska> I have a small older LCD to use...
<loaxx> im sure one could imagine so many pros and cons to having the keyboard in the kitchen or not
<loaxx> and t depends on the size of your kitchn
<XceII> ya
<KevinAlaska> cordless is a good idea... I could perchance run a vga extension long enough maybe
<loaxx> and your kitchen habits
<KevinAlaska> not that big.. bigger then some I think but not much
<loaxx> in my house, that shit would get coverd in booze and god knows what else in no time
<KevinAlaska> lol
<XceII> lol
<KevinAlaska> so plastic coat them. :)
<XceII> never seen a drunk kee bord
<XceII> maybe just a cordless mouse then
<KevinAlaska> not sure.. seen drunks do lots of dumb things in my time though. :)
<jalbert> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KevinAlaska> well... Xcell & loaxx - you both gave me some things to think about.  thank you for the help.  just need to work out a few details I guess to come up with something good.
<XceII> n/p
<Skidooo> i cant telnet to my eggdrop bot.  any help ?
<Skidooo> loguser1@pc1:~$ telnet localhost 7599
<Skidooo> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Skidooo> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Skidooo> what can be wrong
<acee1235> anyone know how to resolve the lines in dvd playback on vlc?
<titanix88> i want do disable the automatic graphical display rescuer :@ it's driving me nuts!!
<titanix88> pls someone help me !
<titanix88> #ubuntu
<Skidooo> i cant telnet to my eggdrop bot.  any help ?
<Skidooo> loguser1@pc1:~$ telnet localhost 7599
<Skidooo> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Skidooo> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<fatman999> hello, i am fat man and i weigh 400 pounds!  you can see video of my supreme fatness at fat-man.bravehost.com
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<titanix88> i want to disable displayconfig-gtk. how can i do that?
<XceII> U needa richard simmons (U) Dont get a meal deal
<sub[t]rnl> Skidooo: sudo apt-get install telnetd
<sub[t]rnl> XceII: lol
<XceII> lol
<titanix88> whats so funny Xcell? :@
<Skidooo> sub[t]rnl,  k
<mike> I need to install the latest alsa drivers ,,Is there any easy way,?
<sub[t]rnl> titanix88: you can remove the package, sudo apt-get remove displayconfig-gtk
<titanix88> sub[t]rnl: ohh... :o thnx
<Skidooo> sub[t]rnl,  done. now?
<sub[t]rnl> start the demon, and telnet away
<sub[t]rnl> sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd start
<sub[t]rnl> telnet localhost
<sub[t]rnl> mike: go to the webpage, download and install
<sub[t]rnl> if your building from source, make sure you sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<Skidooo> sub[t]rnl,  loguser1@pc1:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd start
<Skidooo>  * Starting internet superserver inetd                                          loguser1@pc1:~$ telnet localhost 7599
<Skidooo> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<Skidooo> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<sub[t]rnl> telnetd is listening on the default port
<Skidooo> ?
<sub[t]rnl> why are you trying to telnet to port 7599?
<sub[t]rnl> better yet, why are you wanting to use telnet at all?
<sub[t]rnl> !ssh | skidooo
<ubotu> skidooo: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Tokeiito> good day
<sub[t]rnl> Greetings
<Tokeiito> after upgreiding to 7.10 still have problems with sound and wi-fi
<Tokeiito> *upgrading
<sub[t]rnl> same problems from 7.04?
<Tokeiito> no
<Tokeiito> in 7.04 evrything worked corectly
<sub[t]rnl> whats the problems, sound and wireless aren't working?
<overminddl1> Greetings, having some slight issues getting the video drivers to work correctly on a new pc I have kubuntu on.  It has an Nvidia 7950GT, using binary drivers, cannot get it above 640x480
<Skidooo> sub[t]rnl,  why should i use ssh. its on my own pc
<Tokeiito> yes, sound and wireless. yesterday i've updated alsa drivers, added line in alsa_base with my model and so on.. (its for sound) but no results from that
<Tokeiito> dont know where to start to fix WiFi
<overminddl1> And I thought NVidia drivers ran better, but my ATI PC works fine... odd...
<sub[t]rnl> !wifi | Tokeiito
<ubotu> Tokeiito: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Tokeiito> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tokeiito> thank you sub[t]rnl
<Ryiel> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Tokeiito> sub[t]rnl: also have problem with CPU
<Tokeiito> i have core duo
<Tokeiito> but in info center can see only one CPU
<sub[t]rnl> overminddl1: have you tried installing the restricted-manager-kde, and enabling the drivers that way?
<overminddl1> I installed the drivers from the restricted manager in the control panel, enabled drivers, seems to work fine, just cannot exceed 640x480, and the wiki does mention a bug about not being able to detect monitor settings and something about a fix, but cannot glean what that fix it
<Skidooo> sub[t]rnl,  if i install ssh server. any one can connect to my pc?
<sub[t]rnl> Tokeiito: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<overminddl1> currently have it running the desktop at 1024x768 while the screen is at 640x480 so I pan around, works enough for now, but want it fixed...
<sub[t]rnl> Skidooo: not until you have it listen on the local host, by default, its invisible
<Tokeiito> processor : 0; model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2400  @ 1.83GHz
<sub[t]rnl> overminddl1: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf for a "virtual" setting
<overminddl1> I see it (I have it open now
<sub[t]rnl> Tokeiito: look a little farther down, do you see Processor: 1?
<Tokeiito> there is no
<Tokeiito> Processor: 1
<Tokeiito> as i said 7.10 sais that i have only 1 CPU
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl I changed the virtual so I could have my full desktop size, even though I cannot get the monitor to that yet, how do I get it to work on the monitor itself?
<sub[t]rnl> overminddl1: try setting it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sub[t]rnl> overminddl1: backup your xorg.conf first
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl: one sec
<Tokeiito> sub[t]rnl: onother question: will i have same problems if i reinstal my system from scratch?
<sub[t]rnl> Tokeiito: no way to tell
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl: done
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<sub[t]rnl> overminddl1: yup, or a softer sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<phpcode> how to format one partison of a hdd with command?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo fdisk /dev/hdd
<sub[t]rnl> wait, format, sorry
<fideas> mkfs.xxx
<phpcode> sudo format /dev/hdd ??
<Skidooo> sub[t]rnl,   i have installed ssh and i gues iam logged in. what to do now to log into my bot?
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl: and it is now stuck at the x loading screen, text mode, last line is Running local boot scripts etc....
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl: I selected NVidia and 1024x768 in the reconfigure prompts
<sub[t]rnl> overminddl1: try startx
<sub[t]rnl> did you see any errors?
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl: in another terminal I take it, since this one is now useless?
<phpcode> sub[t]rnl> and /dev/hdd ... is the main partison?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, doesn't matter, try hitting ctrl + c to get a prompt in that term
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl: Yo, it's working
<Skidooo> sub[t]rnl,  what now|:?
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl: So what exactly was done for future reference?
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl: and I may need to wiki this...
<sub[t]rnl> black magic overminddl1
<sub[t]rnl> ...black magic
<sub[t]rnl> Skidooo: what bot? an eggdrop bot?
<sub[t]rnl> overminddl1: -phigh was used to set your resolutions, then the rest was done with your reconfiguration of the xserver using dpkg
<overminddl1> sub[t]rnl: Ah, thanks for the info, will wiki it now (mostly for my future reference, but anyone else may find it useful)
<Tokeiito> it seems that there is drivers for my wifi card
<Tokeiito> but pc doesnt see eth1 interface
<sub[t]rnl> sudo fdisk -l to list partitions
<Skidooo> sub[t]rnl,  yes
<sub[t]rnl> Tokeiito: whats iwconfig show you
<sub[t]rnl> Skidooo: try #eggdrop
<Tokeiito> lo and eth0
<Tokeiito> lo - no wireless extensions. eth0 - no wireless extensions.
<sub[t]rnl> Tokeiito: are we talking about a laptop here?
<Tokeiito> yes
<sub[t]rnl> Tokeiito: is the wifi turned on?
<Tokeiito> Dell Latitude D620
<sub[t]rnl> physcially?
<Tokeiito> yes
<Tokeiito> on old kernel i can use it
<sub[t]rnl> ew, so it stopped working on the latest kernel?
<Tokeiito> ues
<Tokeiito> yes
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> Tokeiito: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG ?
<|Quest|> sub[t]rnl,  no one is answering
<sub[t]rnl> :(
<SectionUrbaine> hello all - i just installed 7.10 and i'm having issues with Adept. i get a "Could not commit changes" error alert.
<sub[t]rnl> make sure you starting adept via kdesudo adept
<SectionUrbaine> i get a "command not found" - do i need to specify the full path?
<sub[t]rnl> adept_manager
<Tokeiito> sub[t]rnl: yes Pro/Wirless 3945ABG
<sub[t]rnl> SectionUrbaine: also run sudo apt-get install -f && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get autoremove
<sub[t]rnl> Tokeiito: have you installed the restricted driver?
<Tokeiito> chm... yes. i can see it in restricted drivers manager
<sub[t]rnl> should work then
<sub[t]rnl> whats your ifconfig look like
<Tokeiito> there is no eth1 interface
<Tokeiito> only lo and eth0
<sub[t]rnl> try restarting your interfaces
<sub[t]rnl> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<sub[t]rnl> make sure you have the wireless switched on
<Tokeiito> sub[t]rnl: i've done it a lot times with wifi on. restarted networking, restarted all system.
<sub[t]rnl> since you've installed the restricted driver?
<sub[t]rnl> greets ardchoille
<Tokeiito> that driver was installed in 7.04
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: :)
<Tokeiito> so maibe i need to update it now some how?
<sub[t]rnl> if the same driver worked in 7.04, not sure why it wouldn't in the 7.10.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<devinus> what is the sound volume app called in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> kmix
<Tokeiito> sub[t]rnl: have done this yesterday and today. there is no updates
<devinus> i didn't have my sound driver installed by default so it was never installed
<devinus> is there a way to make it start by default?
<jpatrick> devinus: do you know what module it is?
<devinus> snd-hda-intel
<jpatrick> devinus: add that to /etc/modules
<devinus> oh no
<devinus> sound works
<devinus> its just
<devinus> kmix doesnt start by default and ignores that i checked "start by default" in it's config window
<devinus> it's really weird
<jpatrick> yeah
<sub[t]rnl> could always put kmix in the autostart directory
<SectionUrbaine> ok - it looks like that fixed the problem - thanks guys :-)
<sub[t]rnl> np
<LimCore> pidgin/gaim hanged
<devinus> does anybody know how to get knetworkmanager to connect to the network by default?
<SectionUrbaine> ok, it appears that my problem is the sun-java6-plugin. it's listed as BROKEN.
<sebastian^> moin friends :)
<mikess> anyone using hardy?
<bazhang> mikess: yes
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 is the channel for that
<mikess> bazhang: What version of alsa?
<mikess> oh ok
<LimCore> Pidgin is quite crashable
<Stevethepirate> Life is quite crashable
<Tokeiito> super. sound is back in the ear
<Tokeiito> :)
<Tokeiito> left only wifi :(
<Tokeiito> ok. where can be problem that system cant see wifi interface? iwconfig shows only lo and eth0
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, to see devices do lspci
<Tokeiito> noiesmo: ok. it seems that i can see 0c:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Tokeiito> but why then system doesnt start it
<Tokeiito> cose drivers in restricted drivers manager also are
<Tokeiito> could it be problem cose driver is from old version? 7.04?
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, it may need ndiswrapper to work not 100% try google intel PRO blah and ubuntu
<noiesmo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433956&page=2
<noiesmo> http://www.ridinglinux.org/2007/05/12/getting-intel-prowireless-3945abg-working-on-opensuse-102/
<Tokeiito> lol it seems that after upgrade there is no ndiswrapper-common in system
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, wht u running gusty or feisty
<Tokeiito> i've upgreided from feisty to gusty and got bunch of problems: nvidia graphic, sound and wifi
<Tokeiito> i've fixed sound and nvidia
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, check out hte first link i gave its for gusty might show the way to fix up
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ActionParsnip> hi apparle
<PeterPan_> in windows you can type a symbol by holding alt and presing any number like  ali + 5589   and then release it.  after releasing the alt button. a sign/symbol appears.   i can not do this in linux. any way to do it?
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: let me google a sec
<DrUnKnMuNkY> hey everyone. my dsl connection randomly drops every few hours. does anyone have any suggestions on how to fix this?
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip:  k
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: you can press altgr+shift+<a key>
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: and it does stuff by default
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: I'll keep looking
<ActionParsnip> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<apparle_> apparle: who are you ?
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47800/plain/
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-315984.html
<sub[t]rnl> DrUnKnMuNkY: might want to contact your isp about that one.
<bazhang> DrUnKnMuNkY: wireless? wired?
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: http://www.jacobsen.no/anders/blog/archives/2007/06/05/how_to_get_special_characters_easily_in_ubuntu.html
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip:  nop...
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: weird...hmmm..let me google again. You on Gutsy?
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip: kubuntu gutsy
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip: thx!
<bazhang> sweet link ActionParsnip! thanks!
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24041
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: apparently its CTRL+SHIFT
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: np PeterPan_  :D
<ActionParsnip> np bazhang
<Tokeiito> k. i'm trying to compile drivers for ipw3945, but i'm getting error:
<Tokeiito>  WARNING: Your kernel contains ieee80211 symbol definitions and you
<Tokeiito> are not using the kernel's default ieee80211 subsystem.
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: PeterPan_ apparently you gotta use hex too :(
<bazhang> Tokeiito: compile drivers? why?
<bazhang> ActionParsnip: good to know--thanks!
<Tokeiito> bazhang: cose after i upgraded to 7.10 i dont have my wifi
<Tokeiito> i can see driver in restricted drivers manager
<Tokeiito> but wifi doesnt work
<bazhang> Tokeiito: is it in use?
<Tokeiito> no
<Tokeiito> but enabled
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip: hex ?
<bazhang> Tokeiito: unclick then click
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: yeah instead of 73 you'd type 49 (4*16 + 9)
<Tokeiito> k we will. see i'm geting msg that i need restart
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: use your calculator to translate initially but then you will know what to use
<bazhang> Tokeiito: that'll do it
<bazhang> oops
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: Hex uses a base 16 instead of 10 like decimal
<russ> hello.  I was wondering if someone could help... i am trying to get a cam to run in kopete for both msn and yahoo, does anyone have any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> russ: does the cam work in other apps?
<snowdonkey> PeterPan_: are you trying to use foreign characters like accents?
<russ> actionparsnip, yes, on one site, and the drivers seem fine, as it works in config, just can send or receive in Y! or MSN
<ActionParsnip> russ: i'd check what devices they expect. you may need to create some symbolic links
<ActionParsnip> russ: what device is your cam?
<russ> actionparsnip, oh, ok, damn!  was hoping to get out of this easy... brand new to linux
<russ> it is a logitech
<ActionParsnip> russ: welcome to the learning curve. Its fun :D
<Tokeiito> k. problem still there
<ActionParsnip> russ: is it usb?
<Tokeiito> wifi doesn't work
<russ> actionparsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> russ: ok what model?
<bazhang> Tokeiito: what notebook?
<Tokeiito> Dell latitude D620
<bazhang> Tokeiito: does it say in use now?
<Tokeiito> no
<russ> Actionparsnip is is a quickcam IM
<Tokeiito> system can see wifi device
<bazhang> Tokeiito: is there a toggle to turn on the wifi device? a switch that is
<Tokeiito> yes there is. and its turned on
<ActionParsnip> russ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=303330&page=5
<ActionParsnip> russ: you done that
<Tokeiito> it worked on 7.04 and stoped after upgrade
<ActionParsnip> russ: use your tab key to autocomplete names in irc :D
<bazhang> Tokeiito: in the knetworkmanager settings is wireless enabled?
<bazhang> Tokeiito: right click on knetworkmanager icon
<Tokeiito> there is no wifi interdace
<Tokeiito> *interface in manager
<bazhang> Tokeiito: open up the konsole
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, what kernel you running
<Tokeiito> noiesmo: new
<Tokeiito> 20.14
<bazhang> should be 22.14?
<Tokeiito> what cmd to chek kernel version?
<ActionParsnip> Tokeiito: uname -a
<bazhang> uname -r
<russ> ActionParsnip :) thanks for the info, will go and have a read... slowly working out what RTFM is all about, bad case of windows laziness, and by the way, how do i tab to autocomplete?
 * ActionParsnip likes to use the whole thing
<Tokeiito> 2.6.22-14-386
<Daemon--> lo all
<bazhang> hehe
<ActionParsnip> russ: press tab...like actio <press tab>
<bazhang> Tokeiito: open up the konsole
<Tokeiito> i'm in it
<russ> ActionParsnip, cool, thanks
<Daemon--> can someone point me in the direction to download x64 for intel version?
<ActionParsnip> russ: no worries man
<russ> ActionParsnip, i am running Ubuntu, will this info fit?
<ActionParsnip> russ: kubuntu is ubuntu with a different frontend. its essentially the same deal
<ActionParsnip> russ: i just love kde
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip:  can you tell the procedure again pls. i didnt got what you mean. how to put chars
<russ> ActionParsnip, cool, i will check it out... KDE?  Is that another version of linux?
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: should be alt_shift then the hex convertion of the value you want to input
<ActionParsnip> !kde | russ
<ubotu> russ: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<russ> ActionParsnip, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> russ: np
<Tokeiito> bazhang: i'm in console :)
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip: not working
<Daemon--> ok i'll try to work it better..... does kubuntu support the intel q6850 processor, 1333mhz ram and sata2 drives running raid0 ?
<bazhang> Tokeiito: you on the machine now?
<Tokeiito> yes
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: have a google and see what you can find and i'll look too
<Tokeiito> using wired network atm
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip:  key words?
<asdfa> fdhfd
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: i'm using altgr special characters but be creative
<bazhang> Tokeiito: what does ifconfig say
<Tokeiito> lo and eth0
<bazhang> what about iwconfig
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, dmesg |grep net
<Tokeiito> lo - no wifi; eth0 - no wifi : iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: if you bring up character map (under accessories) does it give you the keystrokes there
<acee1235> anyone know how to get flash working on 7.10?
<Tokeiito> dmesg:
<Tokeiito> [    9.110023] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
<Tokeiito> [    3.616000] eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM5752KFBG) rev 6002 PHY(5752)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:15:c5:49:f2:d9
<bazhang> 64bit acee1235?
<apparle> acee1235: install kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip:  acceessorites. where in?
<acee1235> not x64
<acee1235> how do i add that
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: the gui for the character map
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CharacterMap
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: charactermap from konsole
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip: where to find it
<bazhang> acee1235: from the command line or adept
<acee1235> bazhang:  command?
<Tokeiito> so any ideas how to get my wifi back ? ;)
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras acee1235
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: the link is cool if you click on the key composer
<PeterPan_> ActionParsnip: iam using kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> the command will still work
<PeterPan_> k
<PeterPan_> thx!
<ActionParsnip> PeterPan_: np
<Tokeiito> once more thing: dmesg after i'm switching on off wifi key, shows: Unknown key pressed
<bazhang> Tokeiito: the drivers haven't loaded--not sure why that is--I have that very same card--is this a dual boot?
<Tokeiito> yes
<Lynoure> yakuake is occasionally a bit sluggish to respond. Every 2 seconds or so a keypress just takes much longer than on others. Is this a known problem?
<bazhang> Tokeiito: when you used the xp part--did you check the properties for the card? sometimes windows will power down the card and that will cause problems in ubuntu
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, check this file etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<apparle> what tool should I use for formatting drives
<Tokeiito> noiesmo: there is no or its empty
<bazhang> gui or cli apparle
<apparle> bazhang: gui
<Tokeiito> oh sry
<bazhang> gparted perhaps, or the kde equivalent
<Tokeiito> misstyped name
<ActionParsnip> !yakuake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<apparle> bazhang: what is it
<Tokeiito> noiesmo: what i must search?
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, do you have /etc/iftab
<Tokeiito> SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:13:02:dc:54:c8", NAME="eth1"
<ActionParsnip> Yakuake is a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology.
<ActionParsnip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakuake
<Tokeiito> yes i have iftab and its empty
<bazhang> apparle: gparted?
<Tokeiito> all lines commented out
<bazhang> yakuake is way cool
<apparle> bazhang: I use kubuntu. Tell me for KDE
<bazhang> apparle: sorry no idea
<Tokeiito> thats ok, i have: etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, can you see a line with wifi mac address
<Tokeiito> no
<Tokeiito> only eth0
<apparle> bazhang: somehting like QTParted. Isn't it?
<bazhang> apparle: could be
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, there should be alisting for your wifi
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, you can add one
<Tokeiito> in iftab i've added ##eth1 mac xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx arp 1
<Tokeiito> i'm not sure about "arp 1"
<Tokeiito> cose eth0 is arp 1 too
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, no sure :(
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, you could try it reboot see if wifi goes if not change the value reboot
<Tokeiito> ok.
<Tokeiito> rebooting
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, only cause udev created at boot
<acee1235> bazhang: Download done.
<acee1235> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<acee1235> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<apparle> acee1235: try it again
<apparle> acee1235: try it again. It seems that the download of the file was incomplete
<acee1235> apparle:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<apparle> can I format a USB pen drive into 2 partitions
<bazhang> seems like everyone is getting that md5 sum problem with flash...wonder why
<bazhang> apparle: sure
<bazhang> apparle: pendrivelinux dot com
<apparle> acee1235: got to adept and remove flashplugin-nonfree and then try
<acee1235> i just purged and reinstalled it
<acee1235> no errors
<acee1235> but firefox still doesnt work
<bazhang> apparle: that link will tell you how to use fdisk to format into two partitiions, even if you don't want a bootable usb stick
<Daemon--> is wine an application to run within a GUI or is it its own GUI?
<bazhang> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<apparle> Daemon--: unable to undestand your question. Please explain
<system_> would like to know about Data recovery programming. Any sites?
<Daemon--> apparle - well is wine an application or a GUI?
<bazhang> compatibility layer Daemon--
<Tokeiito> still wifi down :(
<noiesmo> Tokeiito, :(
<Daemon--> im switching over to linux and heard im going to need to run wine, trying to figure out if wine is just an application (like microsoft word) or a full blown GUI
<bazhang> asked and answered Daemon--
<jaz_> question!, what is sudo command to get envy
<bazhang> Daemon--: read the link by the way
<apparle> Daemon--: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. It is an application to be able to run .exe files
<jbbarnes> It will run your Windows programs (maybe) in separate windows within Linux
<system_> runs YahElite well.
<Daemon--> bazhang - ok i understand, but would i run wine from the CLI or from inside KDE or Gnome ?
<jbbarnes> Not all programs run under WINE.
<bazhang> Daemon--: the latter
<Daemon--> great, thx
<acee1235> apparle:dm5 checksum keeps failing on flash
<Daemon--> gonna go try install everything now
<Daemon--> ohh before i go, which GUI do you recommend?
<jbbarnes> I don't use WINE much, but it does work for a lot of programs.
<bazhang> kde of course :}
<Daemon--> ok thanks
<jbbarnes> I have used it under KDE, my preferred GUI.
<Daemon--> wish me luck hehe
<Daemon--> used windows all my life
<system_> gl
<jbbarnes> If you're a Windows uer, KDE may seem more familiar than Gnome.
<acee1235> hoow to you change directories in the konsole (in dox its cd.....)
<apparle> bazhang:http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/19/portable-qemu-persistent-pendrivelinux/ If I use apt-on-cd with this linux will t work
<jbbarnes> Just my opinion.
<bazhang> technically not a gui, but that was his intent I believe
<neville__> Didn't I tell you that, Daemon--? =P
<Daemon--> not sure lol
<Daemon--> ok cya
<Daemon--> thanks
<bazhang> apparle: not sure; do they mention the possibility?
<jbbarnes> Also "cd" in the console, acee
<jbbarnes> cd /home
<apparle> Daemon--: I shifted to linux last month after using Win for 8 to 10 yrs and I am happy
<jbbarnes> But use forward slashes instead of backslashes
<apparle> I want to zoom in the HTML pages opened in konqurer. How to do that
<jbbarnes> Doe anyone know how to reinstall grub? I installed another distro and it make its partition the active grub partition. So if I delete that partition, grub fails. I want to make /dev/sda4 and its menu.lst active again.
<apparle> !recoverafterwindows
<jbbarnes> I guess it's the second stage of grub that needs to be switched back to my kubunto partition.
<apparle> 	jbbarnes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jbbarnes> Checking on that... thanks.
<sigma> how do i get kontact to quote a forwarded message and not attach it as an attachment?
<ardchoille> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<apparle> acee1235: See if drect install from adobe does it! http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux
<sigma> is it possible to create a user that can do nothing except browse the internet and use openoffice programs?
<apparle> who can help me with kmix http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47805/
<ardchoille> sigma: I'd probably create a new group (something like webusers), add everyone else to that group except the new user, chown root:webusers /path/web_browser && chmod 750 /path/web_browser so that user can't run the browser
<apparle> how can I zoom HTML pages
<ardchoille> sigma: This is where ACL's come in handy
<ardchoille> apparle: In konq?
<Lynoure> ardchoille: I think he asked the other way around... who can only browse web and use OO.org...
<Mikes1> No alsaconf in Kubuntu?
<apparle> ardchoille: yes
<ardchoille> apparle: ctrl+mouse_wheel ?
<sigma> ardchoille: whats a ACL?
<ardchoille> apparle: or ctrl++/- keys
<ardchoille> sigma: Access Control List
<sigma> ah i see, il try that out
<ardchoille> Lynoure: That wold work for that too, ut there must be other ways
<bazhang> wow zooming html is freaky
<jaz_> lol
<apparle> some body either suggest me a substitute for kmix or make it run http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47805/ please please please
<ardchoille> sigma: If you do that, I'm not sure if the new chmod/chown would stick after an update that upgraded the binaries
<Lynoure> ardchoille: any ways I can think of are a bit intensive, as browsing and oo.o use a lot of libraries, not that easy to jail.
<ardchoille> Lynoure: True
<apparle> bazhang: I hae a book in HTML and the font is very small
<jaz_> what is kmix doing exactly.........just not playing sound?
<bazhang> apparle: try what ardchoille said--it is way cool
<ardchoille> Lynoure: I learned a trick from a veteran Red Hat employee: sudo chown root:wheel /bin/su && sudo chmod 4750 /bin/su (prevents anyone who isn't in the wheel group from calling su)
<apparle> jaz_:it is not starting
<ardchoille> Of course, i ubuntu that isn't necessary
<jaz_> hmm, sounds it doesnt work right with your soundcard........might try a diffrent mixer program
<sigma> ardchoille: thats no prob, i never update, only format, dont trust updates they always break something
<jaz_> SuSe 9.3 updates did that to me........i went to ubuntu
<apparle> jaz_: I use OSS drivers and get an error related to ALSA
<Lynoure> sigma: kde kiosk admin tool   might be the easiest tool for the job, but I have not tried it myself (see http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/kiosk/index.html , however), but as far as I know it does not really jail a user, so a determined baddy can probably use whatever normal software they wish
<ardchoille> sigma: I second what Lynoure just said, I had forgot about the kiosk tool and its benefits
<jaz_> hmm
<sigma> thanks guys il check it out
<poison--> morning
<Mikes1> I have installed alsa-utils but still no alsaconf?
<jaz_> my netgear router doesnt seem to work with Ubuntu........i wonder why
<jaz_> im by-passing my router to get on here
<apparle> jaz_: doe ou know any other mixer applet
<jaz_> not realy, youll have to look around for one
<apparle> anybody knows a volume control applet other than kmix
<sigma> nope
<apparle> anybody knows a volume control applet other than kmix: there should be one
<sigma> whats the problem with kmix?
<ardchoille> apparle: alsamixer ?
<apparle> ardchoille: First of all I use OSS drivers. Secondly I want a volume control applet
<jaz_> wgt624 Netgear Router doest let me on the net, yet windows works with it, maybe its not compatab?
<jaz_> i need to get a diffrent router, this one is terrible
<jaz_> its not compatable with linux, and drops the connections 10 times in 15 minutes most of the time
<Voyage__> how to chat the channel and user list bar location. i cant drage them
<Voyage__> <Voyage__> how to completely uninstall xchat so that if i reinstall it. previous settings dont take place.
<apparle> bye
<apparle> bye everyone
<jaz_> buy
<jaz_> <.<
<acee1235> i restarted my coputer and now i have no sound any ideas?
<jaz_> is your sound card Muted?
<acee1235> no
<jaz_> volume turned up?
<acee1235> all the way
<jaz_> hmm
<acee1235> <nvm the was a piece of metal in the jack
<jaz_> lol
<poison--> lol
<jaz_> so is this like the tech support channel?
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<jaz_> hi
<ActionParsnip> work is dull so i thought id see what was shakin
<apparle> acee1235: See the adobe site for direct link of flash player http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux bye
<jaz_> well, my netgear router is terrible, and i need a diffrent one, and im sitting here on Kubuntu talking to myself........
<jaz_> i have finals tomarrow >.<*
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: netgeat usually ok. I got a linksys myself
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: finals for what?
<jaz_> College algebra, History since 1865-2007, Psychology, Comp1
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: algebra is fun
<jaz_> algebra is easy its the English im worried about
<jaz_> i  HATE English class
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: why?
<jaz_> becuase im not realy good at english
<ActionParsnip> i have vmware servers :(
<ActionParsnip> one is being a div and wont rdp :(
<jaz_> hmm
<ActionParsnip> i've been rebooting it all morning
<jaz_> apache ftw!
<ActionParsnip> this is a windows citrix farm, this one machine wont come online
<jaz_> o
<jaz_> re-install windows
<jaz_> or use your restore disc if you have it
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: which one, theres a vmware system running 8 servers
<ActionParsnip> :D
<jaz_> well idk, id have to   be there i guess
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: yeah its fun fun fun
<ActionParsnip> might get the guys to reimage when im gone :D
<jaz_> all i can say is stay away from netgear routers, the one i got drops my connection every 3 minutes and isnt compatable with linux
<jaz_> its a netgear WGT624
<neville__> How can a router not be compatible with an OS?
<neville__> Wouldn't the router have something wrong with it?
<jaz_> well,  it works in windows, it doesnt in linux soo..........idk
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: as long as both conform to rfc standards their is no issue
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: check your configs
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: is the connection that drops on wired or wireless?
<jaz_> its a wirless to wired system
<jaz_> i get signal from tower, it goes threw router, then to Computer
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: so the connection that drops is wireless?
<jaz_> this computer is hooked directly to the router normal, but i run wirless laptops  on it too, it drops ALL of them
<ActionParsnip> then its a knackered router if it drops them all
<jaz_> every 5 minutes my Entire network is dropped >.<*
<jaz_> i checked out a few websites,  This router has TONS of bad reviews, im guessing that  Most of them are this way
<SatManUK> has anybody any experiance with NVidia graphics cards im having trouble with 3d graphics support in games
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: you could try updating the firmware
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: you got nvidia-glx installed
<SatManUK> i will check one min im just waiting for updates to finish downloading
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: thats all you need to install :D
<jaz_> i did  update the firmware already. it says im up to date. still doesnt work
<SatManUK> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: return it. its probably faulty
<jaz_> im planning on it
<ActionParsnip> jaz_: Linksys routers use a linux OS :D
<jaz_> Awsome......
<jaz_> ah........i just got envy running, its installing my Nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ActionParsnip> oh my god. monitoring is so much easier when the system has the right ip in it :(
<ActionParsnip> grrrr
<SatManUK> Installed NVidia GLX - however its stating this when i load the game: *** ppracer error: Couldn't initialize video: Couldn't find matching GLX visual (Success)
<SatManUK> the card we have is NV44 (GeForce 6200 TurboCache)
<smithw> Ok, please, I just can't make my wifi work. It worked perfectly pior to upgrading to gutsy, but now it's dead gone.
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: when youboot do you get an nvidia logo?
<SatManUK> no
<SatManUK> just loads the Kubuntu logo - then KDE
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/02/22/installing-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-edgy/
<Cold_Inz> Anyone got a bright idea of where I can learn 'bout firewalls ?
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: this should work for you
<ActionParsnip> Cold_Inz: www.google.com :D
<XceII> lol
<Cold_Inz> yeah, could've used that, but I hoped someone here knew 'bout a good site, instead of having to rage through 500+ hits on google .. :P
<crusty> hi are germans in here?
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<crusty> thanks
<acee1235> how do you apply a theme to kubuntu 7.10?
<stdin> !changethemes | acee1235
<ubotu> acee1235: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<SatManUK> ok i managed to totally take down the x-server now it won't even load
<SatManUK> i have done a dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and now it won't load
<neville__> Disable the framebuffer?
<SatManUK> ok
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<vtech_> need help
<sigma_kubuntu> wats da problem?
<vtech_> before upgrading to the latest kubuntu my wireless was fine
<vtech_> after the upgrade can't connect VIA wireless
<sigma_kubuntu> what wireless is it and which driver do u use
<vtech_> i'm using a notebook which i think uses built-in wireless card
<sigma_kubuntu> try kwifimanager. it worked 4me
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: what do you get in lspci -l
<vtech_> sorry i dun get wat u meant ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: in kosole - type or paste the command
<vtech_> k hold on
<ActionParsnip> !pastebucket | vtech_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebucket - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> vtech_:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: paste it in there and put the link in here
<stdin> ActionParsnip: pastebucket? that's the first I've seen it called that :p
<vtech_> sorry what's the command?
<ActionParsnip> stdin: its been a long day
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: lspci
<vtech_> this is what i get ActionParsnip http://pastebin.com/m16d097b2
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: great give us all a sec
<ActionParsnip> vtech_:  RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<vtech_> so i have to download that driver?
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: ok what do you have in knetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: looks ok to me
<vtech_> would u like me to paste the Ksystemlog when i try to connect to wireless?
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: sure
<ActionParsnip> can you also paste your /etc/network/interfaces file
<vtech_> sure
<vtech_> this is the log http://pastebin.com/m5badcea9
<usuario> buenas alguien me podria ayudar con este sistema operativo
<ActionParsnip> any ideas stdin ?
<vtech_> this is the network interface http://pastebin.com/m607995e4
<SatManUK> whats the command for reconfiguring the xserver-xorg
<SatManUK> sudo dkpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<SatManUK> or something like that..
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: try moving auto ra0 above iface ra0 inet dhcp
<usuario> hi alguien en español
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: you not using wep/wpa?
<poison--> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vtech_> yes i do
<stdin> ActionParsnip: the module "rt2500pci" should (i think) support that
<poison--> !MOCP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mocp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SatManUK> !dkpkg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dkpkg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SatManUK> !dpkg
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: you havent specified any security so you won't get a connection
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<vtech_> i'm connected using the broadband now as i can't connect to the wireless connection
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: exactly, you havent specified your wireless security on your system
<poison--> !MOC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: if you had your /etc/network/interfaces would have more info
<vtech_> any ideas how do i fix this?
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: add a line under ra0 stating wireless-key <your key here>
<vtech_> the Wireless Assistant has prompted me for the pass which i've entered but still failed to connect
<vtech_> ok i try,hold on
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: you'll need to have power to edit ti so use kdesu kate /etc/network/interfaces
<Neoxeekhrobe> Guys I have unpacked glibc 2.5.1 and linuxthreads and created a glibc-build folder but how to configure it?
<ActionParsnip> Neoxeekhrobe: read the readme in the unpacked files
<vtech_> Wireless Assistant still says Connection Failed
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: you'll need to pull down your wireless then bring it back up
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: once you have added the line
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: sudo /etc/init.d/ifdown ra0
<ActionParsnip> vtech_: sudo /etc/init.d/ifup ra0
<SatManUK> ActionParsnip: i installed NVidea-glx as you said - it still didn't work
<ActionParsnip> stdin: would it help to create a symlink of ra0 to wlan0 ?
<SatManUK> I have dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that didn't work either
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: did you follow the walkthrough
<SatManUK> (first it took down the xserver but changing the framebuffer option fixed it
<SatManUK> yes
<stdin> ActionParsnip: I doubt it
<SatManUK> can you paste me the link again
<SatManUK> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SatManUK> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: can you do a paste of you xorg.conf file
<SatManUK> ok
<SatManUK> (not here i know)
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: http://cholito.org/2006/11/23/installing-nvidia-in-3-steps looks good (3 steps)
<vtech_> sorry command not found
<SatManUK> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastebin.ca/812020
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: try the walkthrough i sent
<SatManUK> i just did a nvidia-xconfig so now im rebooting again..
<SatManUK> brb
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: i think you need to have nvidia on line 66 instead of Driver "nv"
<SatManUK> can i just restart x..
<SatManUK> brb..
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: I'd do a full restart just so we know its cool
 * ActionParsnip hopes he comes back
<ActionParsnip> anyway food time dude
<denis> #apache
<rebugger> hi, is it a normal problem, that i cant receive files (trough icq) with kopete? im behind a routerfirewall and forwarded 5190 - pidgin works with that
<JuJuBee> I wish to generate a CSR for an SSL cert with an unencrypted passkey.  Can find many how-to for creating encrypted, but not unencrypted.  Any help?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<rebugger> hi
<eror_message> haiii
<rebugger> well... hi
<kalorin> hoal
<kalorin> hola even
<kalorin> anyone noticing any general slowness to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<kalorin> I'm pulling updates at a whopping 7k/sec
<kalorin> on a T3
<rebugger> sorry, using german-mirror (de.archive.ubuntu.com) - fast as always
<kalorin> ah
<kalorin> things just got faster all the sudden
<kalorin> this whole install has been goofy
<kalorin> tried to do an upgrade yesterday and it blew up huge
<kalorin> so I formatted off everything but /home and reinstalled onto the old partitions
<kalorin> then apt was all goofed up saying that there was an upgrade available and all these packages that needed updated
<rebugger> ... blew up? hows that coming?
<rebugger> hm
<kalorin> kept crashing through upgrading the packages it said were old
<normie> can anyone please help me with installing my broadcom1390 wireless card. i tried all the manuals but it doesn;t help
<kalorin> had a lot of trouble with the video card (nvidia quadra) like it didn' tknow what drivers or packages it should have installed
<kalorin> ended up having to pull the list of updates off the apt updater and then manaully doing the sudo apt-get install <list>
<kalorin> now it's caught up but it kept failing on network-manager and then cupsys and would lose the USB keybaord and I'd have to reboot
<kalorin> just oddness, stuff I've not seen since like redhat 3 kind of strange
<kalorin> I think it's all settled out now
<kalorin> so weird
<rebugger> hm
<rebugger> never had such problems
<jussi01> Hmmm, how do i route the sound from firefox (flash videos etc) to my usb headset instead of the speakers?
<kalorin> now I'm playing wtih vmware server 2 beta
<kalorin> and it seem sto be very different, but it could just be the ghost in my machine right now too
<rebugger> jussi01: is your headset recognized als sound-device?
<rebugger> jussi01: is it working with other apps?
<jussi01> rebugger: yes
<jussi01> to bothe questions
<normie> anyone?
<rebugger> well found a thread with the same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278365 - but no solution
<jussi01> rebugger: yeah, i read that one....
<jussi01> rebugger: Its minorly annoying to say the least
<rebugger> yes, i imagined that
<rebugger> well i'll have a look at gogole
<rebugger> google
<kalorin> what's the difference between xinetd and inetutils-inetd?
<rebugger> jussi01: tried that http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2992749&postcount=6
<jussi01> rebugger: hahahaha... found te same thing just now... about to test it
<rebugger> k
<juan_> what happend in kubuntu hardy wtih kde3?!?! WTF?!
<jpatrick> !language | juan_
<ubotu> juan_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rebugger> well, tell us - i've gutsy mit kde3
<jussi01> rebugger: sorted :D
<rebugger> works now, jussi01?
<jussi01> juan_: please keep hardy discussion to #ubuntu+1
<jussi01> rebugger: yeps
<jpatrick> juan_: what's wrong with it?
<rebugger> jussi01: nice ;)
<jussi01> rebugger: thank you :D
<juan_> thanx jussi01
<rebugger> jussi01: youre welcome ^^
<lucky_lucas> Any kontact/kmail user here ? Kmail looses my smtp pop imap settings, it happens several times now it's some how annoying
<lucky_lucas> I am on gutsy
<rebugger> <- kmail user here
<trappist> lucky_lucas: I use it constantly.  never had that particular problem.
<rebugger> settings are lost? hm....
<lucky_lucas> reb
<lucky_lucas> rebugger: trappist It happens everal time now it's so strange
<rebugger> lucky_lucas: i would try deleting all settings (rm -r .kde/share/apps/kmail) - but be warned - i think all messages will be lost - so backup them first
<trappist> lucky_lucas: you do want to make sure kded is running.  I do see a lot of settings lost when it goes down.
<rebugger> lucky_lucas: and then reconfig kmail
<lucky_lucas> trappist: To start kded I just do it from a tty, or does it have launch options ?
<trappist> lucky_lucas: from a tty should work, but check to see if it's running first
<lucky_lucas> rebugger: I will remove all the settings in the last hope
<lucky_lucas> trappist: ok
<rebugger> can someone tell me, what kded is?
<trappist> lucky_lucas: also check kwallet
<lucky_lucas> kwallet is on
<trappist> rebugger: man kded :)
<rebugger> trappist: i think, kwallet is just managing the passwords
<rebugger> ^^ k
<lucky_lucas> seems that kded is started
<lucky_lucas> 5621  0.2  1.9  40100 20008 ?        S    14:45   0:06 kded [kdeinit] --new-startup
<lucky_lucas> I think the mess is that one time it doesn't find it it erase all the files in .kde
<rebugger> well that wouldnt be cool
<lucky_lucas> and I can't find any account info in .kde
<knx_> do rm -r ~/
<knx_> or sudo rm -r /
<knx_> lol
<rebugger> knx_ .... you are on the wrong server
<knx_> sorry
<lucky_lucas> haha knx_  I woudn't recommand that: anyway  I already search for files in it, before and after (the loose)  and it I saw differences in the number of files etc...
<lucky_lucas> folders disapeared
<lucky_lucas> I wonder if it's some disk failure
<knx_> it was just a joke
<normie> kitofhawaii can you pm me so i can paste the output
<rebugger> lucky_lucas: dont think, that it is a diskfailure
<lucky_lucas> knx_:  Those jokes could be pretty harmful, They have strong policies in ubuntuforums around such jokes
<knx_> i said sorry
<Ryiel> Does anyone use Kaffeine for DVB-S? Cause i've got a little problem, the screen is shaking like hell. There was no problem with 7.04. And this problem exists since the the first RC of Gutsy. I thought they solved this problem, i even reported it but nothing so far. Its still shaky and i cannot view satelite channels... Anyone experienced the same? Btw, skystar2 card. But everything was fine under 7.04. oh, and mpeg movies and stuffs are still
<Ryiel> ok. Only satelite channels are shaky.
<lucky_lucas> knx_: I don't mind,
<lucky_lucas> it's ok
<knx_> i cant get flash to work
<knx_> downloaded the instal*.tar.gz
<rebugger> yeah, flash is very buggy
<rebugger> had the same problems on kde
<knx_> and flashplayer.xpt is missing
<knx_> only 2 files
<rebugger> got it work by downloading a alternativ-package of the ubuntuforums
<Tm_T> knx_: one more those jokes and you'll get a reward
<lucky_lucas> rebugger trappist : oes it
<knx_> i am serious
<lucky_lucas> Does it deserve a bg report or something ?
<knx_> is it a difference for flash player 9?
<knx_> its a 2.9Mb file right?
<rebugger> yes
<rebugger> something like that
<knx_> hmm
<knx_> i downloaded the rpm
<knx_> i'll explode that and see
<trappist> lucky_lucas: oes it?
<lucky_lucas> I meant does it deserve a bug report ?
<knx_> donno
<lucky_lucas> the return was one step too early
<knx_> google didnt return any such issue
<trappist> lucky_lucas: sure sounds like a bug to me.  might want to poke around and see if it's already been reported.  it would (should) be filed against the kdepim source package
<rebugger> well, im off - have to work
<rebugger> bye
<Aut0zzz> which option to select to just run kubuntu live from the cd no installation
<knx_> i downloaded it from the adobe site
<lucky_lucas> trappist: Weel before a bug report, I would like to konw how I could track the bug... I don't like complaing on b.k.o
<Ryiel> Any thoughts concerning my problem with kaffeine?
<trappist> lucky_lucas: first do a search on launchpad.net to see if there's already a bug.  if you don't have a launchpad account, create one.  If you file the bug, you'll be "subscribed" to it, and you should get email alerts when there's any activity on it.
<lucky_lucas> Ok, I will
<naelr> how do I install an older kernel into gutsy
<naelr> correction older kernel source
<naelr> I need 2.6.20 but I can only get kernel source 2.6.22
<lucky_lucas> trappist:  I'm pretty sure to be alone with this bug, I don't want to look like the guy with it's complaing for it's own drama on launchpad
<lucky_lucas> I wonder how I could reproduce/ track the bug
<lucky_lucas> One more questions : I'm looking for a damn good website to learn bash scripting
<aleksei__> hi!
<trappist> lucky_lucas: it's nice to be conscientious about that, but this sounds like a bug to me.
<trappist> lucky_lucas: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
 * genii sips a coffee
<Wanderer> Anyone have a good article on how to upgrade gutsy+kde3 to kde4, latest release?
<emilsedgh> Wanderer: Upgrade? no, you couldnt upgrade, you could have both of them in same time
<Wanderer> nice
<Wanderer> ok, got a url with how to install kde4 in addition and then start 4?
<bogdan_> hey all my trash:/ remote:/ type paths stopped working after the last updates to hardy :(
<Wanderer> (yes, I know it's not stable.  I've got a spare machine to test on)
<knx_> will LTS contain kde 3 kde4 or both?
<emilsedgh> Wanderer: if you want the 'latest' code, you should get the svn and compile it.there is a tutorial in techbase.kde.org
<Wanderer> I'd rather not do that right now
<emilsedgh> Wanderer: but if you want the latest release, then wait a few days, KDE 4.0 RC2 is released, packages will come in a few days for kubuntu
<Wanderer> cool
<emilsedgh> Wanderer: and RC1 packages are in repositories
<Wanderer> thanks emilsedgh
<trappist> Wanderer: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<Wanderer> trappist: thanks
<kub^> hi, my sound works for kde/amarok/films etc but kmix is useless moving any sliders doesnt affect the sound and i want to be able to use the volume control on my keyboard, can anyone help please?
<emilsedgh> kub^: right click on it
<rickympl> hi everyone, which files does the network configuration under system settings change, before i was able to connect to my linux box from windows using samba shares, after using the network configuration in system settings i no longer can connect, i've placed the values back to what they were but still nothing
<emilsedgh> kub^: in system tray
<emilsedgh> kub^: and go to 'select master channel'
<kub^> and choose pcm ?
<emilsedgh> kub^: dunno which works for you
<kub^> ok thanks for the help mate :)
<emilsedgh> kub^: open the mixer window and change the slider and see which works for you
<emilsedgh> np
<trappist> rickympl: probably only /etc/network/interfaces, but I'm not certain.  might also look at /etc/hosts and /etc/nsswitch.conf
<rickympl> thx trappist
<funkja> I'm trying to install some icons in KDE and i am running a little bash script that is doing something and it is telling me 'Checking for convert...  no.' Any idea what 'convert' it is referring to?
<trappist> funkja: imagemagick
<trappist> too late
<genii> a program called convert, possibly?
<trappist> genii: convert is part of imagemagick
<genii> trappist: That must be why i have it then in /usr/bin
<trappist> genii: if you have imagemagick installed, then yeah :)
<trappist> genii: dpkg -L imagemagick | grep bin/
 * genii does ldd /usr/bin/convert    instead
<trappist> genii: doesn't really give the same info.  I was pointing out the apps provided by imagemagick.
<Daemon--> is gutsy gibbon stable?
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<usamahashimi> Kindly help me; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47833/
<nosrednaekim> Daemon--: yes, its stable
<trappist> Daemon--: officially, yes, in that it's released.  if you need really stable, for like a server, you might want to look at dapper.
<Daemon--> cool, will it detect my raid set cos i just tried debian etch and it didnt see it as raid, just saw 2 drives on their own
<Daemon--> trappist - nah this is for personal use bud
<trappist> Daemon--: depends on what hardware you've got
<nosrednaekim> usamahashimi: something is wrong with that package....
<lucky_lucas> trappist: Uber-cool for the website, I was overflowed with the tons of websites that googles returns
<Daemon--> trappist - here...........
<genii> back
<Daemon--> (CPU4) Intel® Core™2 Extreme CPU Q6850 @ 3.00GHz @ 3000MHz (ASUSTeK Computer INC. Striker mainboard) (RAM) 4GB, 3GB free (HDDs) 1.36TB, 1.24TB free
<Daemon--> (VGA1) NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTX (768MB), 1680x1050x32, 60Hz (OS) Microsoft(R) Windows(R) XP Professional x64 Edition (SP2), 1h 38m 22s uptime, 20h 18m 52s uptime record
<trappist> Daemon--: I'm not actually familiar with gutsy's support for any specific raid hardware, I just know that the answer to your question depends on the hardware
<genii> trappist: Heh, I know. I was just doing ldd because if you don't know what package a file originated from you can get some clues that way
<lucky_lucas> trappist:  Sorry for late answer hehe, the prof for my master thesis cam in
<Daemon--> trappist - ok thx
<trappist> genii: I like apt-file search for that (have to install apt-file and do sudo apt-file update)
<trappist> lucky_lucas: heh
<lucky_lucas> I definitely need to plug a mirror on my laptop.....
<trappist> OnioExhale: irc'ing as root is a Bad Idea (tm)
<lucky_lucas> OMG
<lucky_lucas> trappist: That should be one of your safest advice hehe
<vanny> ragazzi qualcunoi mi aiuta?
<lucky_lucas> vanny:  I don't think italian is the current language here around
<lucky_lucas> did you try ubuntu-it
<lucky_lucas> #ubuntu-it
<lucky_lucas> or #kubuntu-it
<trappist> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<usama> Hello Everyone!
<usama> Kindly help me; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47833/
<nosrednaekim> usama: something is wrong with that package
<nosrednaekim> usama: ask the people ad mediaubuntu
<usama> nosrednaekim: can you tell me the name of that channel?
<nosrednaekim> !mediubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !mediaubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediaubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubunturos> !kshell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kshell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trappist> deja vu
<ubunturos> there's something called as kshell in Kubuntu - Is it ksh (Korn Shell?)
<trappist> ubunturos: are you maybe talking about konsole?
<Dragnslcr> !info kshell
<ubotu> Package kshell does not exist in gutsy
<ubunturos> trappist: yes, I'm talking about the konsole which has bash by default
<ubunturos> Dragnslcr: I'm using Dapper LTS
<trappist> ubunturos: do you have a question?
<Dragnslcr> !info kshell dapper
<ubotu> Package kshell does not exist in dapper
<ubunturos> :-/ ... it does .. I issued a command kshell konsole and it popped up a konsole
<trappist> ubunturos: konsole doesn't use bash by default - your *user* uses bash by default.  if you changed your shell in /etc/passwd, konsole would use the new shell.
<ubunturos> however, it doesn't appear to be different than the current
<ubunturos> trappist: well, "I" am my "user" and I don't know specific commands on other shells.
<trappist> ubunturos: kshell isn't a real shell/console/terminal - it's just a kde wrapper for launching shell applications
<trappist> ubunturos: what are you trying to accomplish.
<ubunturos> trappist: ah, ok.
<ubunturos> trappist: hmm, you answered my question - it is a kde wrapper
<ubunturos> trappist: thanks.
<trappist> ubunturos: man kshell for that kind of info ;)
<ubunturos> trappist: surprisingly, the documentation is not available
<ubunturos> (may be it isn't installed)
<trappist> ubunturos: oh you're on dapper, maybe it isn't
<trappist> it is on gutsy
<ubunturos> trappist: hmm, ok. So, if I install ksh from the repos (it is available) how do I invoke it?
<nosrednaekim> usama: I don't know it....
<BluesKaj> Howdy all  : )
<trappist> ubunturos: you could just say ksh in a bash shell to start a ksh subshell.  if you'd rather use ksh as your shell permanently, change it in /etc/passwd.  if I understand your question correctly.
<ubunturos> trappist: yes you do. Thanks. Though I had guessed that already, I just wanted to confirm, if that's one way to invoke ksh
<genii> ubunturos: Alternately to editing /etc/passwd or /etc/shadow just use usermod to alter the default shell for a given user
<ubunturos> trappist: Thankyou very much :)
<trappist> hint: use vipw to edit /etc/passwd with lint checking so you don't wreck yourself
<ubunturos> trappist: for the moment, there's no need for me to get into ksh default, I'm happy with bash.
<trappist> yeah <3 bash
<genii> eg: sudo usermod -s /bin/newshell name
<ubunturos> thanks genii, for those tips
<alesan> !googleearth
<ubotu> Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<babeck> Does anyone know how to figure out what package the command ps is part of?
<stdin> babeck: "dpkg -S bin/ps"
<sigma> whats a good playstation 1 emulator?
<alesan> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<genii> !info procps
<ubotu> procps: /proc file system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 1:3.2.7-3ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 218 kB, installed size 608 kB
<genii> !info procps|babeck
<ubotu> babeck: please see above
<sigma> is it in medibuntu?
<Dragnslcr> !info pcsx | sigma
<ubotu> sigma: pcsx: Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.699df-rc3-1 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<sigma> thanks
 * genii sips a coffee
<lorddarkpat_> man, y don't ppl chat around this place?
<deuryte> xcell
<emilsedgh> lorddarkpat_: we support Kubuntu
<deuryte> xcell
<emilsedgh> lorddarkpat_: if you have a question about kubuntu, go on
<lorddarkpat_> as if I don't, hello!!
<SSJ_GZ> We are taciturn.
<lorddarkpat_> I'm all for Kubuntu(i wiped windows :D)
<emilsedgh> lorddarkpat_: so stay here and help the others :)
<deuryte> HELP.. i have dial up, i am on ubuntu now, i installed kubuntu on other drive, i need "setserial" for modem to work, can i put it on a thumb drive and installit from that?  what are the commands to do such??
<lorddarkpat_> so, which version r ya using? I'm using Gutsy. Can't wait for Hardy, though(stable KDE4!!)
<llutz> lorddarkpat_: kde-4.1 will be stable, 4.0 won't :)
<emilsedgh> lorddarkpat_: i think most people are gutsy, and hardy will not have kde4 as defafult
<lorddarkpat_> WHY??????? I want KDE4(crying)
<emilsedgh> lorddarkpat_: there will be packages for kde4 in hardy like now in gutsy
<lorddarkpat_> I don't wanna install on gutsy cuz it's an RC!!
<lorddarkpat_> deuryte: Have you installed your restricted drivers?
<deuryte> do i need them?  how do i do it without a modem??
<Sam1337> How do I take pictures and videos with my webcam?
<lorddarkpat_> Yes you do need them. They are on ur Kubuntu CD
<lorddarkpat_> deuryte:Just go to K-menu>System Settings>Advanced>Restricted Drivers
<deuryte> if i go look and see if they are in. and it says i dont need them.  what do i do then??
<deuryte> i think i accessed that , to see if there was any there, it said i didnt need them
<lorddarkpat_> deuryte:That probably means that either the modem is already installed, or Kubuntu hasn't recognised it yet
<lorddarkpat_> deuryte:Ok, go to K-Menu>Internet>KPPP and see if u can connect
<maverick> shouldn't it be that whenever i try printing a file, Kjobviewer starts automatically at the tray , just like windows ?!
<deuryte> i research this project.  and concluded that i need the sofware that is called" setserial".  my q is. how can i get it to download to a thumb drive, and what are the commands to geet kubuntu to load it .   kubuntu is on a separtate drive........
<lorddarkpat_> Is "setserial" a linux binary?
<lorddarkpat_> oh, I checked it out, too. How come ur modem is on the serial port(that's weird)
<deuryte> its a serial external dialup modem....  only thing i can use rite now.......
<deuryte> zoom 3049
<deuryte> can i dual boot ubuntu and kubuntu??
<lorddarkpat_> yes you can
<deuryte> how..   in the bios??
<lorddarkpat_> No, make a new partiton, boot up the Kubuntu live cd, install it to that partition, DONE!!
<deuryte> my ubuntu cd is 64bit. the kubuntu is 32........
<deuryte> putting u to the test aint i ?........
<lorddarkpat_> Doesn't matter, as long as your CPU is 64-bit
<lorddarkpat_> no problem, dude. I like helping ppl out
<deuryte> what would happen if...  i hooked up both drives and pushed start.  right now ??
<lorddarkpat_> your BIOS would get confused and will crash
<lorddarkpat_> don't use two different drives. Use the same drive with diffrent partitions
<lorddarkpat_> deuryte: join #TGH@irc.freenode.net we can chat in private
<SpookyET> Does anyone have comments on KDE4?
<lorddarkpat_> SpookyET:It's excellent, but it's too buggy right now
<SpookyET> I've been reading an article that says it uses 39% less RAM
<llutz> SpookyET: it's still beta, so wait until finished and then for the first fixes. then we'll see it's advantages :)
<lorddarkpat_> Maybe, but I like all my stuff to be stable. I'm happy with 3.5.8, but can't wait for stable KDE4
<rattts> i have a big problem... whenever i run some programs with wine, it shows up in my tray. for example. i open utorrent and right now its downloading but i can never get the damn program to show its window. its basically hidden the whole time
<lorddarkpat_> ratts: right click the prog in tray and select the "Show prog" or watever
<rattts> i do, it doenst work
<rattts> this usually happens to me whne i use wine
<lorddarkpat_> UTorrent stinks, use KTorrent
<rattts> alright. ill do that. is it really better?
<lorddarkpat_> yup, it's faster, too
<rattts> i tried azureus on linux and it sucks. i hope korrent is better
<droom> KTorrent i the best
<rattts> i have gnome. ktorrent will work right?
<lorddarkpat_> Yeah
<droom> yeah
<deuryte> mailto:#TGH@irc.freenode.net   is an email ??
<rattts> ok thanx
<droom> sudo apt-get install ktorrent
<lorddarkpat_> deuryte: #TGH@irc.freenode.net is an IRC channel
<rattts> lol im not that dumb. i know the basic commands
<rattts> wow. an improved gui
<lorddarkpat_> ratts:do u like it? and how'd dload so fast?
<rattts> i havent seen any torrent programs on linux with a nice gui like this. now lets see if it will not reject the trackeer like most other linux torrent downloaders
<rattts> it seems good. ill tyr it
<lorddarkpat_> hello-------- IT IS GOOD!!
<rattts> lol
<rattts> i liked bitcomet for windows because u could preview your movie downloads before they are done downloading so u know the quality of what you are getting
<lorddarkpat_> You can do that in Ktorrent, too. You just right click the torrent, go to the temp folder , BINGO!
<rattts> however, it was always slower than utorrent lol
<deuryte> xcell
<rattts>  0.0
<rattts> i dont believe u
<lorddarkpat_> What?
<rattts> i went to saved folder in utorrent and tried previewing but it always said file was incomplete
<rattts> what makes it any different than what you are suggesting
<lorddarkpat_> Cuz' it's WindBlows, silly!!
<rattts> lol
<Dragnslcr> Because torrents don't necessarily download a file in byte order
<smcintyre> Born free!!!
<smcintyre> As Free as Wind Blows!!
<riot> hi
<rattts> and ktorrent downloads in byte order?
<Dragnslcr> So you can't preview a file that's missing important bytes near the beginning of the file
<lorddarkpat_> Yes, but u can still preview
<lufthanza> I'm having trouble with nsplugin on konqueror
<riot> is agetty kubuntu's default getty?
<rattts> hmm thanks people
<lorddarkpat_> smcintyre:LOL
<lufthanza> whenever it attempts to load flash, it crashes
<rattts> you guys are a big help compared to the Rtards on the ubuntu channel
<deuryte> HELP.. i have dial up, i am on ubuntu now, i installed kubuntu on other drive, i need "setserial" for modem to work, can i put it on a thumb drive and installit from that? what are the commands to do such??
<lorddarkpat_> ur welcome, rattts
<rattts> lol get dsl
<rattts> dial up is ancient history now
<lorddarkpat_> yea. good point
<lorddarkpat_> I have no idea how he manages with torrents
<rattts> you would be retarded to pay 10 bucks for dial up when you could just pay twice as much for much faster speeds lol
<rattts> or even more retarded to pay 20 bucks for aol
<rattts> lol
<lorddarkpat_> AOL sux. End of story!!
<rattts> ya lol
<smcintyre> deuryte: Yes you can. Find the deb on packages.ubuntu.com
<deuryte> its not in my area yet !!  cost for dish is 75 a mo.....  anyone will to donate ???
<riot> how do i tell kdm to make available multiple logins on different terminals? So i can switch via CTRL-ALT-F7/F8 etc?
<rattts> aol thinks its all cool when it uses so much of that precious 1byte per second bandwidth
<lorddarkpat_> used to use it when I went for a vacation to US
<rattts> lol
<lorddarkpat_> yea
<smcintyre> You can put it on a thumb drive and install it with dpkg -i or copy it to /var/cache/apt/archives and then apt-get install it
<smcintyre> riot: Switch user
<rattts> shows u how primitive we are here in US lol
<deuryte> smcintyre.  same for kubuntu???
<deuryte> ty
<lorddarkpat_> yea. Kuwait's more primitive, though
<rattts> lol
<rattts> i use T3 ;)
<smcintyre> deuryte: Same for all Debian distros
<rattts> my hard drive is slower than my internet
<lorddarkpat_> I use ADSL-256kbps
<lorddarkpat_> HAHHAAHA
<rattts> lol
<rattts> and my hard drive is supposed to be fast.
<lorddarkpat_> speed?
<riot> smcintyre: no, i don't want to switch. I want them all at once. Works like a charm on my gnome-desktops, and i heard, its possible with kde, too
<deuryte> thank you very much !!  smcityre
<rattts> i love downloading like ten files at the same time with easch of them capping out a about 1000 kb/s
<lorddarkpat_> T3 is hell expensive up here
<jpatrick> !ettiquite | lorddarkpat_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ettiquite - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rattts> lol its expensive here too
<rattts> i dotn pay for it
<rattts> lol
<lorddarkpat_> jpatrick? waddu u mean?
<jpatrick> !etiquette | lorddarkpat_
<ubotu> lorddarkpat_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense...
<rattts> im downloading the shawshank redemtion. grea movie if u havent already seen it
<smcintyre> riot: You mean you want multiple KDMs open?
<riot> smcintyre: even multiple xservers, yes
<smcintyre> alt+ctrl+F1 doesn't have a terminal for you?
<riot> smcintyre: ah, i realize, you meant that kde-menu-button - ah, i myself am not using kde on this box. Other users do.
<riot> smcintyre: a terminal, yes, but just textmode
<smcintyre> riot:  and you want 9 X servers runnign?
<mikkael> there is a section in synaptic showing the local/outdated packages. what are firefox, thunderbird and several other essential stuff doing there ?
<riot> smcintyre: hmm, i think 3 are more than sufficient.
<smcintyre> mikkael: They are support packages to install the real packages
<smcintyre> on 7,8,9 ?
<arekm> hello
<mikkael> smcintyre: im not talking about metapackages
<mikkael> smcintyre: i want to know the reason why they are in that section
<riot> smcintyre: i have it exactly like that on my notebook (which is debian, running ion3 via gdm - which does that by its own config iirc)
<arekm> how can I upgrade distro IF upgrade tool tells me that there is no newer packages? (there is no newer because I did "manual" upgrade of all packages via adept)
<smcintyre> riot: Ah ok :)
<smcintyre> riot: Shuld be possible. I think
<arekm> anyone?
<smcintyre> arekm: What did you do?
<arekm> smcintyre: upgraded all packages one by one before gutsy. When gutsy was released then adept started showing new button like "upgrade to new distro version"
<arekm> smcintyre: and that upgrade to new version fails because it says that there is no newer packages
<smcintyre> arekm: That's a bug. Sorry for the scare :)
<smcintyre> a future adept update should fix that
<arekm> smcintyre: how to workaround?
<smcintyre> I don't know if a workaround has been done up yet I haven't looked at that in a while
<smcintyre>  can you check #kubuntu-devel ?
<deuryte> xcell
<riot> i think i just found out.. gotta try.. theres a switch in kdm's kdmrc
<BluesKaj> ok what file can I edit to create a permanent performance setting for cpufreq-utils , it seems that the default setting is "ondeman" but that setting fails to switcup to higher rate when heavier jobs like video transcoding is implemented it sticks at 1Ghz and the the cursor and pages freeze momentarily , all symptoms of the a slow cpu. I've looked in the forums but there doesn't seem to be a permanent fix for gutsy. Any suggestions ?
<podr0znik> hello all :)
<smcintyre> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<arekm> smcintyre: is it reported anywhere? trying to find bug report on launchpad but didn't find anything related so far
<smcintyre> arekm: Ahhmm Not sure.
<arekm> -devel is unfortunately silent
<smcintyre> ah
<smcintyre> did you try a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on CLI ?
<arekm> smcintyre: this didn't fix the problem
<arekm> hm, maybe I should just downgrade single package to allow it upgrade
<smcintyre> jpatrick: ping
<smcintyre> HI jpatrick_ :)
<llutz> BluesKaj: /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils
<mikko> what do i do cos my wine aind opening exe files?
<llutz> BluesKaj: check "Governor"
<[AE][HDF]sudd1> pls klick! ---> http://www.pennergame.de/ref.php?refid=8915041
<jpatrick_> hi smcintyre
<smcintyre> jpatrick: do you know if there was a fix for the adept showing a possible upgrade in gutsy bug?
<jpatrick> smcintyre: not that I know of, the upgrade was painless and prefect for me :)
<smcintyre> jpatrick: And Adept showed no Distribution Upgrade button when you were done?
<jpatrick> nop
<an_hero> I'm having an issue trying to get a new usplash boot screen created.. basic image, 4 colors, and it compiles with no errors, but it still doesnt appear..
<an_hero> i have successfully downloaded other .so files and replaced it, and had it work
<an_hero> im looking for more documentation maybe, that isnt the community how to for customizing
<an_hero> any suggestions?
<an_hero> id be happy to expound upon the details if anyone has any experience with usplash
<lingard> hello
<lingard> can anyone help me with adept?
<kalorin> lingard: help you how?
<lingard> when trying to install things it comes up with:could not commit changes
<kalorin> is it running as sudo/root?
<kalorin> not sure it can otherwise
<lingard> i have no idea sorry
<kalorin> open a shell
<lingard> how do i check?
<kalorin> and type sudo apt-get update
<coreymon77> wont adept only open as root?
<kalorin> and have it pull a new list of thing
<kalorin> coreymon77: not reallys ure
<kalorin> after that type sudo apt-get autoclean
<coreymon77> i think it makes you do it
<kalorin> then close the shell and try again
<coreymon77> maybe he should try using cmd apt and see if it gives eror messages
<coreymon77> that way we know whethe its just adept, or apt itself
<kalorin> yeah that's where I had pointed him
<lingard> i think it may have been trying to install something that was already installed
<lingard> if it does that?
<kalorin> it shouldn't let you
<kalorin> or should just tell you
<coreymon77> lingard: what are you trying to install?
<lingard> something to file share
<lingard> though the box now seems to be checked
<coreymon77> lingard: do this
<coreymon77> kalorin: in a teminal
<arekm> smcintyre: downgraded one package (curl); updater this time upgraded curl, at the end rebooted machine but... running adapt again and I can again upgrade distro :-/
<blizzzek> bye
<coreymon77> kalorin: sudo apt-get install [package name]
<coreymon77> kalorin: whoops, sorry
<coreymon77> kalorin: wrong autocomplete
<coreymon77> lingard: sudo apt-get install [package name]
<kalorin> slaright
<lingard> i've just tried the adept thing again
<BluesKaj> ok  llutz , made the governor and min and max speed changes..brb
<coreymon77> lingard: and?
<lingard> when you click on the show details thing it comes up with something about libc6?
<coreymon77> kalorin: *sigh* this is why i use cmdline adep
<coreymon77> t
<kalorin> i use both
<kalorin> I don't mind the little "oh no, there's updates" thingy
<lingard> is there any way to resolve it?
<kalorin> yeah use the command line tool
<kalorin> sudo apt-get install libc6
<kalorin> that should fix that up
<lingard> it says it was interupted
<lingard> and to run dpkg?
<lingard> now its saying i need superuser privilege
<coreymon77> lingard: then apparently you arent using root
<coreymon77> lingard: add sudo to the beginning of the command
<kalorin> [12:31] <kalorin> sudo apt-get install libc6
<coreymon77> lingard: if you dont include the sudo part, apt will not have root privileges, which prevents it from installing or updating anything
<coreymon77> anyways
<coreymon77> i gtg now
<coreymon77> kalorin: take care of this okay?
<lingard> it told me to configure it
<BluesKaj> well, llutz , I mdes the changes in the /etc/init.d/cpufrequtils file but it doesn't make any difference , the "ondemand" setting is obviously the permannent default which can only be temporarily changed for one session only  :(
<BluesKaj> there
<BluesKaj> gotta be a way
<llutz> BluesKaj: have you changed the governor to "performance"?
<BluesKaj> yes
<llutz> odd
<kalorin> ack
<kalorin> why does everyone have to make their own versions of stuff like java
<kalorin> why can't they just use the java that sun freely provides
<kalorin> so aggrevating
<llutz> kalorin: because java isn't free
<elninja> Does Compiz Fusion work well with KDE?
<BluesKaj> llutz, I assume the speeds are in Mhz/sec, so i chose 1800 for the min and 2000 for the max
<kalorin> llutz: it's free enough
<llutz> not for all
<kalorin> <--- not going to develop anything for gij
<kalorin> sory
<kalorin> ain't gonna happen
<llutz> BluesKaj: sounds ok
<BluesKaj> running the amd 64 venice 3200+ cpu which is adverted as a 2Ghz cpu
<kalorin> and I hate alternatives too!
<kalorin> <--- rant
 * TuX_Claudiu say haello
<darkness_s> h
<darkness_s> hello
<BluesKaj> llutz , no joy ,the changes are being ignored , the "ondemand" is undefeatable in /usr/bin/cpufreq-set file
<BluesKaj> the changes appear in the file , but they aren't implemented
<kh251> join #mono
<Foodcoman> Greetings everyone.  Been awhile.
<darkness_s> hi
<Foodcoman> Mr. Riddell, Great job with KDE4
<kalorin> wow
<kalorin> so firefox on 7.10 crashes on my google.com/ig page
<kalorin> nice
<Foodcoman> Whats the IG page?
<kalorin> I google
<Foodcoman> Ah got it.  Mine seems to be fine.
<kalorin> like your homepage at google
<kalorin> I'll install firefox 3.0
<kalorin> see what that does
<Foodcoman> http://www.google.com/ig  Although mine is not customized.  Ah, Im running 2.00000000.11
<Foodcoman> heheh
<kalorin> wow
<kalorin> even 3.0 crashes
<kalorin> displays most of hte page and then just poof window ---> gone
<kalorin> something isn't happy obviously
<Foodcoman> Dare I say, I just tested on XP and it worked with 3.0 Beta 1
<Foodcoman> Very useful webpage /ig.   How to of the Day........ Hot to Make an Origami Bunny.
<Foodcoman> Ive been looking for that......   LOL.
<Foodcoman> Sorry, back on topic.
<lingard> can anyone tell me how to install a SMB server?
<gandalf> hello everybody - any idea when there will be kubuntu  packages for kde4 rc2?
<Foodcoman> Lingard:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Samba_Server
<lingard> thanks
<ubuntu_> hi guyz :( i cant setup my internet connection, how can i?
<gandalf> hello everybody - any idea when there will be kubuntu  packages for kde4 rc2?
<uakkeri> what is a pkg tool?
<ubuntu_> programming kde graphics tools
<Sander> dood no way
<Dragnslcr> gandalf- when they're ready. I think it took about a week for the RC1 packages
<gandalf> Dragnslcr: actually not, the rc1 packages where there on the same day as the release, that's why i'm asking
<adamonline45> Hello.  How do I burn a disk image in Kubuntu? ty :)
<gandalf> adamonline45: give k3b a try
<adamonline45> Okay.  Do you know if it burns .cdr files as images?
<Dragnslcr> I seem to recall it taking a while to get the RC1 packages together. I guess I could be thinking of the last beta
<gandalf> adamonline45: don't know, just try it
<gandalf> Dragnslcr: yes, there were slow with some betas, but the rc1 packages were fast. so let's hope we will have the rc2 packages soon, too
<Hydrant> Hi, I'm having a hard time with my volume control... I need to adjust PCM but XF86RaiseVolume only controls headphone volume... how can I adjust this, or at least determine which program controls the OSD ?
<lingard> how can i install a lexmark printer?
<Foodcoman> Lingard:  Lexmark support is not great. http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/DatabaseIntro
<Foodcoman> Lingard: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Lexmark
<lingard> its a paperweight :)
<Foodcoman> lingard:  Under System Settings/Printers is where you would add it if your printer existed in the Foomatic list, but if not, you will have to refer the the URL's I posted
<Foodcoman> Sorry, HP and some other vendors are supporting linux much more so.  I checked before I bought mine.  I was already a linux buff though.
<lingard> lol
<lingard> i've had all this running on windows for about 2 years
 * nosrednaekim <3 printer-scanners
<nosrednaekim> *HP printerscanners
<lingard> is it possible to use an emulator to get it running?
<Foodcoman> Yeah I have a C5180 that is networked using the internal ethernet, it works great for printing and scanning under Gutsy.
<Foodcoman> HP.
<Foodcoman> lingard:  You will probably have to check the forums and stuff.  Otherwise you would have to run something like VMware and run a virtual machine and use it only from windowsif you cant find anything.
<lingard> if i were to do that would i be able to use the printer as a network printer?
<Foodcoman> Not for linux likely.  Drivers are usually printer specific unless the printer support postscript.  I have some Ricoh Color Lasers here at work that are postscript and work well that way.
<lingard> with the file sharing, when trying to access the files from a windows laptop it asks for a username and password, i've tried the logons for both machines and neither work
<podr0znik> can I normally open .wmv files within Kubuntu?
<podr0znik> or is that privilege reserved for Microshit?
<Foodcoman> sometimes you have to add domain\user  literally type domainnameSLASHusername  then password on the second line.
<Foodcoman> Not sure if you need it for a workgroup.
<jackster> podr0znik: you may need the w32codecs
<lingard> i've tried the computer name/username
<Foodcoman> I get to my workstation from my laptop with MCD\usernamehere  then my password in the password box.
<Foodcoman> backslash
<jackster> podr0znik: id you google on how to install the w32codecs in Ubuntu or Kubuntu you should be able to get that .wmv playing
<jackster> if*
<podr0znik> ok, thanks :)
<lingard> thats what i meant :)
<jackster> no probs :)
<nosrednaekim> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jackster> or you could of course do that
<Foodcoman> You should be able to see the machine names from REMOTE PLACES/SAMBA SHARES if your networking is set up correctly.
<Foodcoman> lingard:  Once you double click a machine Windows Authentication should ask for User pass.  Thats when I suppy the domain\username then password
<lingard> would the domain be the computer name?
<Foodcoman> Or workgroup.  What version of Windows?
<lingard> vista :)
<Foodcoman> If stayed back at XP.  Normally right clicking on My Computer then Properties will present tabs.  Normally a computer name option is present to show/change computer name and Workgroup or Domain.
<Foodcoman> I stayed.
<lingard> i can access the windows files from here
<lingard> but not the otherway round
<lingard> when opening the networked computers i see this machine but it asks for the username and password
<lingard> nothing seems to work in it
<lingard> which is easier, an RPM install or a Tar one?
<Foodcoman> lingard, do you have shares working previous to trying linux to attach?
<GrahamA> Could anybody recommend a p2p program?
<lingard> windows based yes
<Captain_Haddock> GrahamA: Ktorrent
<GrahamA> Captain_Haddock: Something like Limewire that isn't a bittorrent client.
<Foodcoman> lingard: Then you probably need to find the workgroup or domain name and use that for login per previous.  Otherwise Im not sure whats missing.  You can check Kubuntuforums
<Captain_Haddock> GrahamA: No idea. But I believe that there's an emule port that's supposed to be decent.
<GrahamA> Captain_Haddock: I just don't want to use Limewire... I don't like it...
<GrahamA> gnutella?
<Captain_Haddock> lingard: accessing a linux partition from Windows?
<Foodcoman> amule
<Captain_Haddock> GrahamA: not sure, sorry. It might have been amule or something.
<qrezel> <GrahamA> linuxdc++, nicotine
<lingard> it's an external hard drive i previously used with windows
<lingard> i'm able to acces all the files on here though
<GrahamA> Cheers
<Captain_Haddock> lingard: you're having issues accessing an external NTFS partition from Kubuntu? Connected to the same machine?
<lingard> no no
<Captain_Haddock> heh
<lingard> i can access it fine from kubuntu
<lingard> i just can't access it remotely from windows
<Captain_Haddock> right
<lingard> is the domain on kubuntu the same as workgroup with ms?
<Captain_Haddock> Have you set up the usernames via smbpasswd?
<lingard> no?
<Captain_Haddock> try it - smbpasswd -a "username"
<Captain_Haddock> There should be plenty of guides about
<sigma> why does kaffeine crash everytime i try encode audio?
<lingard> what do i type for old smb password?
<lingard> what is it with typing sudo before pretty much everything?
<sigma> gives you root access to the system
<pastryness> or else any user on the computer can change the system settings
<lingard> ok
<sigma> whats a good kde mp3 ripper?
<adamonline45> k3b
<sigma> adamonline: where in k3b does it rip the mp3's?
<adamonline45> Is anyone using kde4?  Is it in a quality state or should I just hold my horses?
<sigma> adamonline: kde4 is still a bit too buggy, nice to take for a test drive but thats as far as u should go
<Dragnslcr> adamonline45- RC1 seemed pretty buggy when I tried it
<adamonline45> sigma: When you start it, you see the large buttons onthe bottom?  Click 'Further actions' then 'rip audio cd'
<Dragnslcr> I've heard RC2 should be quite a bit better
<adamonline45> sigma: If k3b doesn't work for you, you can try k9copy
<adamonline45> Dragnslcr: Alright, I think I'll wait.  They need better news on their site, or a developer blog 8)  ty!
<Norgur> hi
<adamonline45> hi
<genii> after you smbpasswd -a name   you may like to smbpasswd -e name         or do it in one shot, eg: smbpasswd -ae name
<adamonline45> genii: out  of curiosity, what's the e do
<adamonline45> ?
<genii> adamonline45: It Enables the username after Adding it
<adamonline45> Ahh interesting
<sigma> adamonline45: k3b works but with ogg, mp3 gives a error
<sigma> are there any video applications that look nice like amarok?
<sigma> in the medibuntu repo there is a application called hot-babe, what exactly is this?
<jussio1> sigma:
<jussio1>  Hot-babe is a small graphical utility which display the system activity
<jussio1>  in a very special way. When the CPU is idle, it displays a dressed girl,
<jussio1>  and when the activity goes up, as the temperature increases, the girl
<jussio1>  begins to undress, to finish totally naked when the system activity
<jussio1>  reaches 100%. Of course, if you can be shocked by nudity, don't use it!
<jussio1> oops
<jussio1> My apologies everyone
<podr0znik> sigma :) wanted to thank you for your help last week, but I got busy suddenly and you were gone after that
<sigma> lol why did that make its way to medibuntu?
<sigma> podr0znik: my pleasure, it was with those windows fonts hey?
<podr0znik> yes
<podr0znik> and I will have more for sure, but not now ;)
<podr0znik> have to pick up my woman
<podr0znik> cu later
<sigma> podr0znik: did u eventually fix it?
<sigma> podr0znik: check u
<podr0znik> yes, working
<sigma> well thats good2hear
<andreas_> hello
<nik_> hello there
<nik_> I customized kicker a bit, now it's great...but there is one problem: If I login (auto login + screen lock) there is no kicker started....I have to do it manually...how come?
<andreas_> Do enyone know a guide of how i can install steam on my kubuntu compter? Sorry for bad English!
<sigma> andreas_: whats steam?
<uakkeri> how can i use the octave-forge .m files on octave
<andreas_> sigma: Im planing to install counter-strike, so then i most have steam first.
<sigma> andreas_: is that a windows program?
<holmss> I have shutdown.sh file (shutdown -h now), how to make a schrout to this file and what kind of permissions i need to shut down computer without any confirmation?
<andreas_> sigma: yes.
<amnesiac_> hai linux freaks amnesiac_h8ck3rs are in the house greetz to ya all
<andreas_> Enyone who knows how i can fix my sound on my Kubuntu Laptop? Its a dell inspiron!
<andrewlin> Is there an official compiz channel? I tried compiz but I'm not sure that it's the right one.
<mkz> with konquorer, what is the command to rip mp3's from audio cd?  isn't something like: audiocd:/mp3
<mkz> andrewlin: #compiz-fusion
<andrewlin> mkz:thnx, try audio:/
<Athlon> login
<Athlon> Anybody home ?
<mkz> andrewlin: did that. I think I'm missing a lib for mp3 though
<mkz> the syntax (from what I recall) would be audiocd:/mp3
<mkz> which is empty for me...
<adamonline45> Does anyone know why my atheros/klipper/etc. icons from the taskbar are being displayed on my desktop as tiny application windows?  I'd like them to stay in my taskbar...
<andrewlin> mkz: I would TRY to give you more advice but this is only my third day using kubuntu and I was just giving info I had found worked for me, sorry
<fdoving> adamonline45: using compiz?
<mkz> andrewlin: no worries. I've done it in the past.  I'm sure I"m just missing a lib
<adamonline45> fdoving: Yup!
<Dragnslcr> adamonline45- yeah, Compiz does that sometimes
<fdoving> adamonline45: that's why, then.
<adamonline45> any ideas to get them back to where they should be?
<Dragnslcr> adamonline45- if you close them (klipper, etc.) and restart them, the icons should go back to the tray
<Dragnslcr> I think it's only a problem when you switch to Compiz from kwin
<ciacon__> neville__: hi there... how are things??
<adamonline45> Dragnslcr: Alright, sounds good!  They always seem to migrate back down, eventually...  But that'll work for now, ty :)
<Dragnslcr> I hope KDE4's compositing is as shiny as Compiz
<adamonline45> What's compositing, specifically?
<Dragnslcr> If I remember correctly, the actual definition is that it uses hardware acceleration to do stuff like a 3D desktop environment
<Dragnslcr> Usually it's easier to just define it as "that's what Compiz is"
<adamonline45> haha, alright, cool 8)
<Dragnslcr> From what I've heard, KDE4 is supposed to have a lot of the shiny eye candy that Compiz provides, but it'll be more stable, since it's built specifically for KDE
<fdoving> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/162233 - debdiff for gutsy. broken KURL-things. kdebug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150973 - it is reverted in kdesvn, not sure if it affect hardy or not, (don't have it anywhere).
<emilsedgh> Dragnslcr: thats the plan
<adamonline45> Dragnslcr: Is that what 'plasma's all about?
<usama> How can i enable 3D graphics in my kubuntu gusty?
<Dragnslcr> I dunno, I think plasma is some kind of framework for making small desktop apps (clocks, weather info, stuff like that)
<Dragnslcr> !plasma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trappist> usama: depends on your video card
<amnesiac_> plasma is like xdg
<adamonline45> !xdg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xdg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usama> trappist: yes i have supported card, can you tell me the procedure?
<amnesiac_> a composit window manager with eyecandy al around it
<adamonline45> haha... Well, I'm off to school... See y'all tonight 8)
<trappist> usama: it doesn't just depend on whether your card is supported.  it depends on your card.
<Ace2016> its night here
<amnesiac_> at us it is 21h at the evening lol
<amnesiac_> what time do you have?? ACE2016
<usama> trappist: can you give me any link to get help about enabling 3d effects?
<Ace2016> 20:12
<trappist> usama: your first question was about 3d graphics, which is a prerequisite for 3d effects.  do you know if you have 3d hardware acceleration?
<amnesiac_> Ace2016: thanks
<trappist> actually, nm.
<usama> trappist: yes, FYI i have a 3d nvidia card
<trappist> usama: hey, there we go.  now, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager.  then run 'compiz --replace' and see what happens.
<Captain_Haddock> mkz: If you try playing an mp3 using amarok it will automatically prompt you and install the appropriate libraries for you.
<usama> trappist: ok, thanks and will it be enabled permanently?
<amnesiac_> usama:yes
<mkz> Captain_Haddock: I think I worked it out.  I installed mpg321 and now Dolphin is happily converting to mp3...
<trappist> usama: no, once you've got it working you'll need to take another step to make it permanent, like put a script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<mkz> usama: check out fusion-icon if you want a taskbar icon interface...
<spykedtomato> hey all - kafffeine froze on me - but it's nowhere to be SEEN on the desktop - I tried "kill"ing it in KSysGuard but it still won't open (the "wait" icon just bobs around for awhile then dissapears...) - any ideas short of a reboot?
<georgiq111> hey guys, are you happy with KDE on ubuntu?
<usama> trappist: do i have to write "compiz -replace' in Autostart file?
<georgiq111> works fine for you?
<mkz> spykedtomato: find the task with ps and kill it there... open a terminal window, run something like ps aux | grep kaffeine and then kill the associated id;s
<trappist> usama: it's "compiz --replace" (two dashes) and there's a little more to it than that
<spykedtomato> mkz - i thought of that just as you said it - worked (doh!) - thanks :)
<mkz> spykedtomato: np!
<usama> mkz: hmm, whats this, can you explain it?
<trappist> usama: if you do a .desktop file it's kinda complicated.  if it's a script, the first line will be #!/bin/sh and the second line will be compiz --replace, and it must be set executable.
<usama> trappist: yeah i know how to write scripts
<trappist> usama: ok :)  didn't want to make that assumption
<mkz> usama: fusion-icon is a utility you can use to run compiz and it will provide you with an icon on your taskbar to interface with it.  I'd suggest heading to #compiz-fusion and typing !fusion-icon.  The factoid will give you directions for how to download the source from git and compile it.  Once compiles you can create a script in .kde/Autostart to launch it....
<mkz> s/compiles/compiled
<usama> mkz: thanks a lot :)
<usama> trappist: thanks :)
<mkz> usama: I've been using fusion-icon for the last 6+ months and it works brilliantly
<trappist> ooh, I like fusion-icon
<trappist> thanks to fusion-icon, I now know I'm running kde-window-decorator, when all this time I thought I was running emerald and wondering why my emerald theme changes didn't have any effect
<lingard> how do i install something thats .tar.gz?
<trpr> lingard: depends on what it is. tar.gz is an archive, like zip is. you have to extract the contents in most cases
<trappist> lingard: you untar it (tar zxf filename.tar.gz), cd to the created directory, and follow included instructions
<trappist> lingard: that's if you absolutely must install from source - odds are there's a package for it, and if so you should definitely use that instead.
<DanDart> kde4 = the roxor
<DougCrow> nickserv set kill on
<lingard> its VMware
<ScorpKing> lingard: vmware is in the repos
<trappist> lingard: vmware is tricky.  it's not very likely to work out of the box.  but inside that tarball is an install script.
<trappist> and, what ScorpKing said.
<trappist> except, it's just the player that's in the repos, right?
<lingard> what do i do with the install script?
<lingard> do i read it or do something with it
<trappist> lingard: if you're up to the challenge, you run it.  but it's going to ask questions you won't know the answers to, and it will probably fail anyway.  if all you need is the player, install from the package repositories.
<ScorpKing> sudo aptitude search vmware
<trappist> except you don't need sudo to do aptitude search :)
<lingard> how did you learn about all this?
<trappist> lingard: you learn this stuff a little bit at a time, by needing to do something, and asking google how to do it
<alesan> what is the command to do the reverse resoluton of an IP address to a name?
<ScorpKing> read the howto's and man pages
<lingard> when i google things it comes up with a load of things to type
<trappist> alesan: try 'host'
<trappist> lingard: google fu must also be learned :)
<alesan> thanks
<lingard> google fu?
<trappist> google skills.
<lingard> ohhh
<lingard> is vmware the best windows emulator?
<trappist> lingard: it depends on what you want to do
<ScorpKing> lingard: this is usefull - http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<trappist> or, what app(s) you want to run
<scooter_> can someone run me through installing stepmania
<lingard> firstly i want to get the use of my printer back
<trappist> lingard: then vmware/wine/whatever isn't the solution you're looking for
<trappist> I can *almost* guarantee your printer is supported.
<lingard> its a lexmark X1190 :)
<trappist> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters
<trappist> LOOK at the google FU!!!!1!!
<lingard> whats udev?
<trappist> it's a virtual filesystem.  you don't need to know the gory details just yet.
<ScorpKing> lingard: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-x1190
<GrahamA> I'm having an issue converting to .ogg in soundKonvertor, it seems to just stop after it tries to encode them but doesn't start...
<jhutchins> trappist: Actually, it's the device manager: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udev
<lingard> when i go to http://www.us.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/ there's a whole list of file names
<trappist> jhutchins: in this context it's compared against devfs, the other (deprecated) virtual filesystem for devices.
<ScorpKing> GrahamA: start soundkonverter from konsole. it should display some errors
<scooter_> can someone walk me thru installing stepmania
<jhutchins> trappist: Well, for that matter, everything in linux is a file or filesystem, but ok.
<jhutchins> !info stepmainia
<ubotu> Package stepmainia does not exist in gutsy
<jhutchins> !find stepmania
<ubotu> Package/file stepmania does not exist in gutsy
<GrahamA> ScorpKing: Giving it a few seconds.
<jhutchins> scooter_: Doesn't look like it's a kubuntu project - why would we know anything about it?
<GrahamA> ScorpKing: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/oggenc: double free or corruption (out): 0x0809f350 ***
<GrahamA> I don't think that's exactly the issue...
<ScorpKing> GrahamA: hope you find the problem.
<lingard> is there a simple way to install packages, like with windows?
<jhutchins> lingard: Actually, in linux it's much simpler, because the distros usually have volunteer repositories that have all the packages available.  You don't have to go hunt them down.
<Sanne> lingard: I recommend this if you have time: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement
<jhutchins> lingard: From the command line it's as simple as 'sudo aptitude install <package>'.
<GrahamA> ScorpKing: I think I need a better mp3 decoder
<jhutchins> lingard: There are also GUI's that let you browse and install available packages, you just click and choose and they're downloade and installed, along with any required libraries or support packages.
<Sanne> lingard: you can also have a look at the help entry you will find in your Kmenu.
<jhutchins> !repos | lingard
<ubotu> lingard: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<alesan> what is the best tool to dump all network activity of a specific program?
<ScorpKing> alesan: there are a few. one is ethereal i think
<ScorpKing> not too sure though
<alesan> ok
<lingard> synaptic is good?
<jhutchins> alesan: I don't think they do it by program though.  BTW the open-source version of ethereal has been renamed, i forget to what.
<Captain_Haddock> alesan: it's known as wireshark now.
<jhutchins> lingard: Try it and see.
<Captain_Haddock> lingard: Adept for KDE
<Captain_Haddock> Synaptic for Gnome
<Captain_Haddock> But it works in KDE too .
<lingard> whats the difference between the two?
<ardchoille> lingard: IMHO, synaptic is faster and easier to search
<Captain_Haddock> They're both frontends for apt - a command line utility.
<ardchoille> Yeah
<bogdomania> hello all
<Sanne> lingard: What I like in Synpatic is that it has an install history (I'm not sure if Adept has it meanwhile, though). I also find it easier to use than Adept. But best try both.
<bogdomania> is anyone use Project Looking Glass?>
<lingard> i've installed synaptic and done a search for vmware but its come up with a few different files
<lingard> which do i need?
<Captain_Haddock> lingard: read the descriptions and find out.
<ardchoille> lingard: Do yourself a favour. In synaptic, click Setings > Preferences.. then tick the Show package properties.. checkbox. That will aid in showing a description of packages
<Captain_Haddock> lingard: you might also want to look into Xen - a FOSS equivalent of vmware.
<lingard> i'm looking forward to the day i get the hang of kubuntu
<Captain_Haddock> lingard: it's worth the initial learning curve :)
<Daisuke-Ido> oh lord yes
<Daisuke-Ido> a year ago, i was daunted by simple tasks (fstab and other mounting issues bothered me the most), now everything is much much easier to me
<lingard> what on earth is fstab?
<Daisuke-Ido> see?
<Daisuke-Ido> the good news is that over the past couple releases, fstab is something most people no longer have to worry about
<Daisuke-Ido> s/is/has become
<lingard> i don't have a clue what any of this means :)
<Captain_Haddock> true
<Captain_Haddock> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Daisuke-Ido> lingard: the best advice i can give you is to hang out here as much as you can
<lingard> i thought i was good(ish) with computers until i installed this
<Daisuke-Ido> lingard: windows power user?
<Daisuke-Ido> and i'm not using that term in a negative way
 * Captain_Haddock is a power windows user :P
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php | Tutorials Day on thursday https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<lingard> lol
<Black_Monkey> woo :-p
<Riddell> RC 2 out (mostly) http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Black_Monkey> cheers Riddell and all :-)
<Riddell> let me know if there's problems
<Daisuke-Ido> lingard: you'll have the hardest time adjusting, but don't give up :)  there are a lot of habits to break
<sub[t]rnl> Thanks Riddell
<Captain_Haddock> Cheers Riddell
<lingard> like typing, there's lots more of it on here
<lingard> even without me asking for help :)
<ardchoille> Riddell: May I pm you real quick?
<Captain_Haddock> lingard: most of it hardware configuration related, I'm assuming ...
<lingard> had a few issues trying to get adept working
<lingard> my hardware seems to be fine, all but my printer anyway
<Black_Monkey> so there's no need to move the xsessions files and all that stuff for RC2, like with the previous releases then?
<mikes1> How does one configure "alsa" without alsaconf?
<Black_Monkey> and no need for the "export" lines in startkde?
<Daisuke-Ido> Black_Monkey: it would appear so.  pretty nice, i think
<Black_Monkey> cool :-)
<Black_Monkey> just though I'd check that actually don't need to...
<Black_Monkey> *that you
<Dragnslcr> RC2 worth checking out?
<jackolas> How do you get kde 4 to start in xypher?
<jackolas> All I get is another instance of kde 3
<Daisuke-Ido> Dragnslcr: dunno, riddell *just* announced it
<Daisuke-Ido> installing now, though
<Daisuke-Ido> 52mb for the icon pack?
<jackolas> lol
<lingard> :(
<lingard> can you do a remote desktop on this?
<Dragnslcr> Looks like the kdm integration is getting better with RC2
<Dragnslcr> Lot fewer steps to install it
<Daisuke-Ido> lingard: you can, but i don't know exactly how, never done it myself
<Dragnslcr> lingard- what do you mean by "this"?
<jhutchins> lingard: More than one way, including controlling a windows system.
<lingard> sorry, kubuntu
<lingard> and what does bash: -: command not found mean?
<Dragnslcr> lingard- you want to connect to a remote desktop, or connect to your computer from somewhere else?
<Daisuke-Ido> it means - isn't a command
<lingard> i want to know if i can remote this session from a windows machine
<Captain_Haddock> lingard: open up synaptic and search for "remote desktop" ?
<Dragnslcr> lingard- I use x11vnc, though it's a bit of pain to setup. I'm not sure if there's anything easier to work with
<Captain_Haddock> Dragnslcr: krdc
<Captain_Haddock> KMenu -> Internet -> ...
<Captain_Haddock> There's also a desktop sharing option.
<Dragnslcr> krdc includes a VNC server now?
<jackolas> it does
<jackolas> I use it
<jackolas> Bah kde4 didn't ACTUALLY install
<jackolas> >:|
<Captain_Haddock> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<Captain_Haddock> Is there a recommended screenshots link for KDE 4?
<Dragnslcr> I don't see anything in krdc about it being a server
<SSJ_GZ> Captain_Haddock: Offical or unofficial?
<jackolas> Oh gee sites I have been to at least 40 times
<Captain_Haddock> Dragnslcr: I think that's krfb or something.
<Dragnslcr> The help window even has this in bold print: "Remote Desktop Connection is a client application that allows you to view or even control the desktop session on another machine that is running a compatible (VNC) server."
<Captain_Haddock> SSJ_GZ: both I suppose :P
<SSJ_GZ> Captain_Haddock: http://www.jarzebski.pl/read/kde-4-rev-744444.so is a nice unofficial site.
<Captain_Haddock> Gracias
<Dragnslcr> Hm, I had forgotten about krfb. I think there was something wrong with it the last time I tried
<Dragnslcr> Can't remember what exactly though
<Dragnslcr> Maybe it didn't allow uninvited connections
<Ganondork> how do you install perl SOAP::Lite module?
<Black_Monkey> I tried to boot RC2, but it just showed me the splash screen and went back to kdm :/
<Daisuke-Ido> Riddell: you still around?
<Daisuke_Ido> http://pastebin.ca/812556 <- probably not a good thing
<jussio1> can you record a stream through vlc?
<jackolas> yes
<lingard> woo, i now have a working printer!!! :D
<Ganondork> what is the installation candidate for perl SOAP::Lite
<jussio1> jackolas:  how?
<f00f> KDE4 rc2 is out now! w00t! :)
<Daisuke_Ido> f00f: if it works for you
<lingard> though the blue doesn't seem to work
<f00f> Daisuke_Ido: don't know.. I'm going to wait until it's released.
<f00f> I tried rc1 and it was a trainwreck.
<Ganondork> Is it possible to edit the list of fortunes for /fortune in Konversation?
<Daisuke_Ido> Ganondork: as far as i know, it uses the default fortunes file
<Ganondork> which are located where?
<Daisuke_Ido>  /usr/share/games/fortunes/fortunes
<Daisuke_Ido> i shall return i hope
<ruben> hi
<lingard> sorted. why is the print quality much better with kubuntu that it was with windows?
<Dragnslcr> Because Windows sux0rz
<Dragnslcr> Sorry, couldn't resist
<lingard> lol
 * Dragnslcr goes back to the corner
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<Ganondork> where does Konversation look for script files?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<stdin> Ganondork: ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/scripts and /usr/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<Ganondork> thanks
<sh4rk0> kubuntu-fr
<sh4rk0> please
<sh4rk0> open #kubuntu-fr
<Ganondork> ugh
<jackolas> omfg
<Ganondork> I'm gonna have to do this in a terminal
<jackolas> copy paste is so fucked up
<jackolas> :(
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Daisuke_Ido> !language
<Daisuke_Ido> whoa
<Daisuke_Ido> got to it before i could
<jackolas> This is no solution to a desktop.
<jackolas> >:|
<Daisuke_Ido> what's wrong with the copy and paste?
<jackolas> I'm pretty ready to drop linux and go with bsd
<genii> bah, network went down for a while here
<NickPresta> hey genii
<Ganondork> !shutup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ganondork> darn
<stdin> !botabuse > Ganondork
<jackolas> I can't even copy from konquorer
 * genii slides NickPresta a coffee
<jackolas> This is just annoying and not worth the hastle any more
<NickPresta> jackolas, what seems to be the problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> do what you like, but don't blame the OS when it's PEBKAC
<Foodcoman> When right click for copy paste does not seem to work, try Ctrl+insert (Copy) Shft +Insert (paste)
<Foodcoman> Sometimes it works.
<jackolas> First klipper crashes my system now this
<Daisuke_Ido> now to try this again
<NickPresta> jackolas, how did Klipper crash your system?
<Ganondork> stdin: how do I copy the fortune script file from that folder to my desktop?
<jackolas> NickPresta: My system used ot crash 5 times a day
<jackolas> when
<jackolas> *I turned off klipper is was completely stable
<NickPresta> jackolas, what were you doing that made your system so unstable?
<stdin> Ganondork: go there in konqueror or dolphin and copy it
<jackolas> and no ctrl + insert and shift insert aren't working ethier
<Ganondork> stdin: It wont work
<Ganondork> It needs me to be root
<mark_> is there a way to atomatically log in on here?
<stdin> Ganondork: to copy to where
<stdin> ?
<Ganondork> my desktop
<Ganondork> I want to make a file based on that one
<Ganondork> just change somke values
<Black_Monkey> :-S tried installing kdm-kde4, but I still can't log into RC2... anyone have any idea why?
<stdin> Ganondork:  it shouldn't need you to be root to copy it to your desktop
<jackolas> And who setup stirgi to install?
<jackolas> I REALLY detest that
<Daisuke_Ido> jackolas: stop whining already
<Ganondork> it wont copy
<Daisuke_Ido> if you don't like it, remove it
<stdin> Black_Monkey: because it's slightly broken, and we're fixing it
 * jackolas goes to sudo  rm -rf /
<Daisuke_Ido> PLEASE
<Black_Monkey> ah ok, thanks. :-)
<trillis> Is there anyway to make photoshop work for Kubuntu??
<Daisuke_Ido> Black_Monkey: kde4 dropping back to kdm?
<Black_Monkey> yeah
<Daisuke_Ido> k, i'm not the only one then :)
<ardchoille> Ganondork: Are you saying you need to be root to copy a file to your desktop?
<Daisuke_Ido> kde feels weird now, been using gnome so much
<Black_Monkey> saizai: that's always good to know >_>
<Black_Monkey> * Daisuke_Ido
<trillis> I have Photoshop CS installed through wine, but everytime it starts it closes automatically.
<stdin> trillis: #winehq is the wine support channel
<Daisuke_Ido> trillis: have you checked the winehq app database?
<Daisuke_Ido> or that
<trillis> Nope.
<Daisuke_Ido> afaik, photoshop cs does not work.
<trillis> I heard it was just CS2/3.
<mot> so
<mot> i compiled libgpod v0.6 which is what's needed to copy songs to the new ipod nano
<mot> but how can i tell if amarok is actually utilize that version of libgpod?
<trillis> Useless techsupport from wine :(
<trillis> </3
<Daisuke_Ido> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=1815 <- trillis, like i said, check wine's application database.
<mikes1> ! hardy heron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardy heron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bucatoamano> hi someone is expert of kommander i cannot understand why this icon is nice added http://a.imagehost.org/view/0068/00000000000000000005.png instead these no http://a.imagehost.org/view/0068/00000000000000000002.png
<trillis> Why is that telling me it works fine?
<Daisuke_Ido> trillis: *read it*
<Daisuke_Ido> don't look at the pretty colours and think "oh, it should work", there may be some things you have to do to GET it working properly
 * Daisuke_Ido goes to get a beer
<dreamcoder> how wud i go bout changing dolphin to the konquerer?
<ardchoille> !dolpin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dolpin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<ardchoille> dreamcoder: ^^
<dreamcoder> thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<dreamcoder> is there still no way to get flash and java to work on 64bit firefox ?
<scooter_> can someone help me install skype?
<ardchoille> scooter_: sudo apt-get install skype
<scooter_> yea that doenst work
<scooter_> i tried it already
<ardchoille> scooter_: Which release of kubuntu are you on?
<scooter_> 7.10
<scooter_> gusty
<ardchoille> and why doesn't that command work? It's in the repos
<ardchoille> !info skype
<scooter_> it says it cant find the package
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in gutsy
<stdin> it's not in the main repos, it's may be in partner
<scooter_> so now how do i install it if that doesnt work
<ardchoille> scooter_: My bad, it's in the medibuntu repo
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | scooter_
<ubotu> scooter_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<maverick> should kjobviewer start automatically when printing something?!!
<ardchoille> stdin: Thank you for that :)
<maverick> i mean shouldn't kjobviewer start automatically when printing something?!
<diesel_> Help I oppsed, I am out of space in ROOT, is there any way of get more space into it (short of repartition and reinstall)? I have plenty of space on the disk
<xyvuoeua> can anyone help me get the sound working ?
<xyvuoeua> anyone here
<stdin> xyvuoeua: as a warning, if you try doing what you did in #kde, you'll be gone
<xyvuoeua> besides that is anyone here that can help me ? :)
<ScorpKing> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<graft> anyone playing with kde4 in here?
<graft> anyone even here?
<graft> bah
<jac0b> how do you edit your PATH
<kingzar> PROBLEM: My wired inet/eth works on livecd sessions, but not in my Installed ubuntu 7.10
<kingzar> kubunt 7.10*
<maverick> kingzar: install wicd
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I'm trying to use splashy instead of usplash.  When I try to uninstall usplash in Adept it says it'll uninstall "kubuntu-desktop".  Is it okay to do this?
<Ertain> !splashy
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<maverick> try:   sudo aptitude install wicd
<stdin> Ertain: you can, but you'll need it installed when it's time to upgrade to the next version
<Ertain> Right-o then.
<gabriel_> how can i autorun a ruby script at startup? run as root.
<stdin> put the command to run it in /etc/rc.local
<TheGateKeeper> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dreamcoder> does ffmpeg in the medibuntu repo contain the sound codec for 3gp?
<dreamcoder> or do i have to build it myself
<gabriel_> stdin: thanks :)
<ardchoille> Is there an applet for kicker that holds icons for all open apps but can scroll them instead of taking up the entire taskbar?
<jac0b> does anyone know the location of the PATH file
<TimS> grr my internet is soo slow. Irc aint too bad, nor is MSN, but the internet is dreadfull. Even torrents work fully Weirdest thing is, GMail works. Any ideas why?
<stdin> jac0b: use use "export PATH=..." in your ~/.bashrc
<jpatrick> jac0b: PATH file? maybe you want echo $PATH
<deuryte> xcell....  we r "w.o.n.f " live from the national forest........... in florida
<jac0b> I need to edit my PATH
<stdin> jac0b: yes, that's how you do it
<XceII> ya
<stdin> jac0b: "export PATH=/my/new/path:$PATH" for example
<XceII> ardchoille: I googled it..it should be in kd4
<jac0b> will that stay permently
<deuryte> dialed up in 4.7142 sec,s
<ardchoille> jac0b: My .bashrc has this line at the end:  PATH=$PATH:~/bin
<XceII> nice
<ardchoille> jac0b: I added ~/.bin to my path with that
<XceII> #kubuntu-offtopic
<deuryte> where do i find the list of rooms  ??
<stdin> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<XceII> use (buddies)>enter join chat
<jac0b> if I do "export $PATH=/usr/local/arm-elf/bin" it removes everything else. I just want to append /usr/local/arm-elf/bin
<jac0b> to the rest of my PATH
<stdin> jac0b: read what we said, it's not "$PATH=" it's "PATH="
<stdin> and you need to put add $PATH to it
<jac0b> okay
<stdin> jac0b: "export PATH=/my/new/path:$PATH" for example
<ardchoille> stdin: Well, he now needs to fix his $PATH, doesn't he?
<stdin> ardchoille: a logout/in will sort that, after he fixes the line
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, right
<stdin> easier than copying by hand
<jac0b> how do you add that permently if I close term that PATH is gone now
<stdin> jac0b: add the line to your ~/.bashrc file
<stdin> just add it to the end of the file
<bdgraue> i followed the instructions on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<bdgraue> but i cant login into kde4
<Black_Monkey> bdgraue: goes back to kdm?
<jac0b> so would I add to the file "PATH=/my/new/path$PATH"
<bdgraue> Black_Monkey: yes
<stdin> bdgraue: because it's slightly broken, and we're fixing it
<ardchoille> jac0b: no
<stdin> jac0b: almost, you use ':' as a separator
<stdin> jac0b: so put a : before $PATH
<ardchoille> jac0b: PATH=/my/new/path:$PATH
<bdgraue> is there something i can do to help fixing the problem with kde4 rc2?
<stdin> bdgraue: we know what the problem is, you can fix it yourself too, just edit /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and change line 3 from "export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:ATH" to "export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH"
<bdgraue> stdin: ok, will do that
<ardchoille> stdin: nasty typo, that
<rebugger> hi
<stdin> ardchoille: funny thing is, it's not a typo :p
<jac0b> thanks for the help that fixed it
<stdin> ardchoille: just mixing bash and make variables is odd
<ardchoille> stdin: Now I'm confused
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<lingard> can i install windows programs using wine?
<stdin> ardchoille: in the Makefile there is "echo export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH >> debian/tmp/usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde", but make interpreters $P as a variable, go figure :p
<stdin> !wine | lingard
<ubotu> lingard: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm trying to install the kde4 RC2 packages that were just released, but getting an error with kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 - can anyone help me out or point me in the right direction to get help?
<stdin> Ch1ppy: pastebin the error so we know what it is
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I know what kind of RAM do I have?
<ardchoille> stdin: Ah, interesting
<Schuenemann> without looking at it physically :-)
<Ch1ppy> stdin: http://pastebin.com/m7634c960
<stdin> Ch1ppy: make sure you run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first
<bdgraue> hmm, changing th ATH to PATH and the same problem here
<ardchoille> stdin: Interesting that make would do that since there is no space between "P" and "A"
<Ch1ppy> stdin: that now gives me an error about not having kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 installed :S
<stdin> Ch1ppy: try removing kdelibs5, then dist-upgrade, then install the kde4 packages
<stdin> ardchoille: yeah, make is a strange one
<Ch1ppy> stdin: removing kdelibs5 gives a number of errors about unment dependencies
<stdin> Ch1ppy: ok, try "sudo apt-get remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime"
<TimS> Anyone know why when ive pinged google and wikipedia, no website except GMail, my homepage, works?
<Ch1ppy> stdin: there's a few packages that still give me unmet dependencies - should I add those onto the end of the list?
<stdin> yeah, you get the idea :)
<Ch1ppy> stdin: alrighty :)
<kingzar> PROBLEM: My wired inet/eth works on livecd sessions, but not in my Installed ubuntu 7.10
<ubuntu_> necesito ayuda
<ubuntu_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu_> alguien que me ayude estoy instalando
<ubuntu_> i need hep please
<ubuntu_> help
<Schuenemann> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kingzar> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<Ch1ppy> stdin: thank you sir, that worked like a charm
<stdin> Ch1ppy: I'll have to get Riddell to add that to the announcement
<kingzar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47889/
<kingzar> PROBLEM: My wired inet/eth works on livecd sessions, but not in my Installed ubuntu 7.10 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47889/
<lingard> is there a way round putting your password in every time you start adept?
<hydrogen> yes
<hydrogen> add a line to /etc/sudoers
<lingard> how do i do that?
<lingard> i click the file and it comes up with the open with
<lingard> anyone?
<Schuenemann> hey, how can I know what kind of RAM do I have?
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- if your motherboard is less than two years old, most likely DDR2
<Schuenemann> I think it's DDR
<Schuenemann> but how about the frequency?
<Schuenemann> I don't want to open the computer to see that
<Dragnslcr> I dunno offhand
<Schuenemann> windoze has some programs that show those kind of info
<Schuenemann> everest is the name
<maxo> hi
<Dragnslcr> Schuenemann- sudo lshw
<Dragnslcr> It'll be near the top
<maxo> I'm trying to install the Kubuntu KDE 4 RC2 packages, but I keep getting this error: trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kwriteconfig', which is also in package kdebase-bin . Has anyone succeeded in installing these packages?
<Schuenemann> Dragnslcr, cool
<Schuenemann> description: DIMM DDR Synchronous 333 MHz (3.0 ns)
<Schuenemann> it sucks
<stdin> maxo: remove all the kde4 packages "sudo apt-get remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime" (add other packages it complains about to the end), then do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and then install the kde4 packages
<nosrednaekim> stdin: thanks for the new packages! with kde4 as my main desktop... this should be very helpful :D
<maxo> stdin: will I still have both kde3 and kde4 installed?
<LjL> stdin, remember there is a factoid?
<DerDui> Hi at all, ive got a little problem with my hercules webcam classic, its installed, but i cant see any picture with skype and cheese^^
<DerDui> could somebody help me please?
<stdin> LjL: there's another step to it now :p
<nosrednaekim> maxo: yes
<stdin> maxo: yes
<nosrednaekim> stdin: BTW, good job on integrating it into kdm... that was the killer step.
<maxo> stdin: ok great, and thanks for the packages :-)
<maxo> stdin: just out of interest, what does apt-get dist-upgrade do then?
<stdin> maxo: it installs a new revision of kdebase (kde3) that's packages slightly differently to work with kde4
<maxo> stdin: ah, ok
<maxo> clever stuff
<nosrednaekim> stdin: might want to add that info to the wiki, nothing about dist-upgrade there....
<maxo> stdin: and is it normal for it to run 'update-initramfs' ?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: I told Riddell about it, he's the only one who can update the announcement page
<nosrednaekim> ok
<stdin> maxo: yeah, there are probably a couple other updates in there besides kdebase
<maxo> stdin: in where? is this like a bleeding edge repository of new kubuntu stuff?
<maxo> I mean other than KDE?
<stdin> maxo: no, I mean other "official" updates :)
<nosrednaekim> maxo: no... but its probably also getting some sort of kernel updates or such from the main repositories
<maxo> nosrednaekim: ah ok
<stdin> maxo: all these packages in the PPA will eventually be in gutsy-backports anyway
<Titanous> I just did a clean install of Kubuntu 7.10 into VMware, and all the 'start' menu items are like ':_ Entries in K-menu'...
<Titanous> whaat gives?
<Titanous> *what
<maxo> stdin: also do I need to make changes in order to start a KDE 4 session? Because I'm getting error messages like 'xsetroot not found' when trying to
<stdin> maxo: well, that's a small bug :p we're fixing it but you can do it  manually too
<stdin> just edit /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and change line 3 from "export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:ATH" to "export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH"
<nosrednaekim> heh..
 * nosrednaekim will remember that.
<BluesKaj> Titanous, yes that will change once you use the apps and reboot into a new session
<maxo> stdin: k a typo lol
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: use try out RC2 yet?
<stdin> maxo: not exactly
<nosrednaekim> seems to be a bit easier to install than RC1
<stdin> maxo: a "make does strange things to bash variables"-o
<BluesKaj> RC2 KDE4 ?
<DerDui> is anybody able to help me with my webcam please?
<afrol> I hate to ask this, since it's probably been asked, but my kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 is conflicting with kdebase-bin on /usr/bin/kwriteconfig during kde4rc2 install...
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: yes
<stdin> !brokenkde4 | afrol
<ubotu> afrol: If you get errors about files being overwritten when installing KDE4 RC2, first use the !terminal to remove old KDE4 packages: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime ». Then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ». Then install KDE4 as normal.
 * stdin thinks this is going to be a lonnnnng night...
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, don't think i'm gonna bother unless there's some changes worth using
<tekteen> Anyone know how to install flash on a 64bit computer?
<stdin> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<tekteen> stdin: thanks
<afrol> stdin: heh, best of luck on the "long night" and thanks for the help =)
<jembouge> hi there
<BluesKaj> just realized powernowd was restricting my cpu speed ...this is a pc not a laptop ...I want and nedd the 2Ghz ! :)
<maxo> stdin: ok got it running, thanks :-)
<BluesKaj> everything loads soooomuch faster now , and I was blaming ipv6 and cpufreq-utils/powernowd ...dumped them both
<DerDui> has anybody an idea, why my webcam doesnt work? lence ist open, light is on, and ists correctliy pluged in......
<maxo> BluesKaj: what did you change?
 * BluesKaj wonders why kubuntu 64bit didn't recognize the machine as a pc
<BluesKaj> maxo, I had powernowsd and cpufre-utils installed thinking they'd worj, but no lucj so i uninstalled both
<BluesKaj> worj=work , lucj=luck
<Titanous> Picture here: http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1su9.png
<Titanous> How do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> powernowd, cpufreq-utils , maxo ...s'cuse my sloppiness on the KB :)
#kubuntu 2007-12-12
<maxo> BluesKaj: that's interesting, maybe I'll try removing them and see if it speeds things up for me
<DerDui> mal ne andere frage, wie kann ich ein vorhandenes ntfslaufwek wieder mounten?
<BluesKaj> <--- 64bit amd
<DerDui> sorry, wrong language^^
<ardchoille> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DerDui> how to mount a windows partition, that i dont see in my folders
<ardchoille> DerDui: ^^
<Arvid> I'm trying to install RC2, but I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/812744
<Arvid> what do I do now?
<LjL> !brokenkde4 | Arvid
<ubotu> Arvid: If you get errors about files being overwritten when installing KDE4 RC2, first use the !terminal to remove old KDE4 packages: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime ». Then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ». Then install KDE4 as normal.
<BluesKaj> DerDui, check system menu /storage media
<Arvid> LjL: will do
<Arvid> LjL: hmm - it didn't quite do the trick: http://pastebin.ca/812749
<deuryt1> xcell
<stdin> Arvid: just add those packages to the end of the command
<stdin> Arvid: kdebase-runtime-bin, kdebase-workspace-bin and libplasma1
<LjL> stdin: uhm, know why precisely the RC2 repository feels like giving me new versions of my KDE 3.5.8 stuff?
<Arvid> stdin: now it's doing something :)
<stdin> LjL: because it is :)
<LjL> i'm not sure i'm quite entirely comfortable with that
<hydrogen> its necessary so that you can install kde4
<stdin> LjL: kdebase was packaged slightly differently to allow it to better co-exist with kde4, that's all
<Daisuke_Ido> still got it dropping back to kdm without starting the DE
<LjL> stdin: ok, but what if new packages appear in gutsy-security or gutsy-updates?
<stdin> LjL: the kdebase package will eventually be in gutsy-backports afaik
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: edited the startkde script?
<LjL> i'm still not convinced... but bah, i'll do it anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> stdin: the page doesn't say a thing about editing startkde
<stdin> LjL: it's not like it's my custom package, it's just backported from hardy
<stdin> Daisuke_Ido: yep, it's a little bug no one saw (fix is uploaded, just waiting on it to be built)
<stdin> just edit /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and change line 3 from "export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:ATH" to "export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH"
<Daisuke_Ido> hah
<stdin> make treats variables oddly
<LjL> stdin: which is not quite stable as far as i'm aware... i'd rather aim at a *stable* system with an unstable KDE4 to play with when i feel like - a generally unstable system is not my goal :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that explains everything (especially why it couldn't find cd or sed)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: this looks likes its fun... they should do this to all developers who have bugs in their programs ...lol
<afrol>  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde has a typo in it for the kde4rc2 repo, is this known? (line 3, :ATH -> :$PATH)
<Daisuke_Ido> afrol: it was just mentioned like...  10 seconds ago
<stdin> LjL: the only thing that changed from gutsy to hardy kdebase is the packaging, same version of kde
<afrol> Daisuke_Ido: doy, sorry!
<LjL> stdin: yeah what with little bugs such as the one above (although the one above is about KDE4, ok) :)
<Daisuke_Ido> afrol: no worries, at least you caught it, i was completely oblivious!
<Daisuke_Ido> brb
<Minataku> That's a pretty serious bug
<hydrogen> its for the kde4 packages..
<hydrogen> its not like its going to make someones system explode
<Minataku> It's a blocker-class defect
<Minataku> The fact that it wasn't caught means someone needs to be reprimanded
<Minataku> A simple check consisiting of installing the package and testing it should have caught it
<Ganondork> Where does konversation store script files?
<Daisuke_Ido> intriguing
<Ganondork> Daisuke: Where does konversation store script files?
 * stdin reprimands Minataku for wanting to reprimand someone
<Daisuke_Ido> erm
<Daisuke_Ido> iunno
<Ganondork> I forgot
<hydrogen> $KDEROOT/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<Ganondork> grrr
<Ganondork> thanks
<LjL> stdin, ignore.
<Daisuke_Ido> that is a very large clock
<Ganondork> hydrogen: what is the default file extension for a konversation script?
<hydrogen> there isn't one
<hydrogen> it could be any language
<stdin> Ganondork: as long as the file is executable
<Ganondork> hmmm
<mschiff> hey i just tried to install rc2 packahes on gutsy.... but they want to overwrite kde3 files... :-/
<Ganondork> I'm trying to write a script that displays random riddles, and I don't know what to save it as
<stdin> *sigh*
<stdin> !brokenkde4 | mschiff
<ubotu> mschiff: If you get errors about files being overwritten when installing KDE4 RC2, first use the !terminal to remove old KDE4 packages: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime ». Then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ». Then install KDE4 as normal.
<Titanous> I'm getting this on all my menus in a clean install of Kubuntu: http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1su9.png
<Titanous> What should I do?
<mschiff> stdin: I will try... I followed the instructions on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php, which seem to lack some information then...
<Ganondork> fixed it
<stdin> mschiff: yes, I've let the editor know
<Daisuke_Ido> well, kde4 seems to work remarkably well
<hydrogen> heh
<hydrogen> how low standards have fallen
<Daisuke_Ido> ...the taskbar is ugly as sin and i can't shrink the ginormous digital clock, but it works
<hydrogen> :)
<hydrogen> I'd say its passable
<Daisuke_Ido> all in all, i'd rather go gnome
<hydrogen> its still got a long ways to go before it can compete with kde3
<hydrogen> although the new kwin is very nice
<Daisuke_Ido> that is nice, built in compositing
<stdin> hydrogen: wait until kde 4.5.8, that'll rock :p
<jhutchins> Daisuke_Ido: I had to try to use a CentOS Gnome desktop the other day.  <shudder>.  Horrible.
<hydrogen> stdin: thats a bad way to look at it thoguh.. new releases are supposed to add things, not take them away
<Daisuke_Ido> jhutchins: at least i can edit the *size* of the panel in gnome :\
<stdin> hydrogen: I was saying in a slightly, sarcastic way, that: yeah, you can't really compare kde4 to kde 3.x
<hydrogen> stdin: most people who say that say it defensivly,, in an attempt to justify it
<hydrogen> which is why I responded as I did
<Daisuke_Ido> so far i'm seeing less customization than 3.x
<Daisuke_Ido> ...less customization than gnome...
<stdin> hydrogen: I know the feeling there.. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> ...  not for me, not yet
<Chousuke> Daisuke_Ido: Who cares about the amount of customisation you can do.
<Chousuke> I'd worry about being able to customise the things I want to customise.
<LjL> if there's overall fewer things that can be customized, it's likely that there will be fewer things that can be customized which you want to customize
<hydrogen> yes
<Chousuke> Well, yeah
<hydrogen> very little is customizable at this point
<Chousuke> but making everything customisable isn't good either :/
<hydrogen> and the panel is an iSore
<hydrogen> but its usable
<Arvid> So - I got KDE4 installed from the PPA now, but when i try to log in I just get thrown out (back to kdm) again
<Daisuke_Ido> Arvid: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde - line 3, change ATH to $PATH
<Chousuke> My number one complaint with KDE3 always was that it was too damn complicated.
<Ganondork> hmmm
<stdin> Arvid: you have a choice here, you can wait about an hour and get the update, or fix it manually
<Arvid> stdin: If it's as simple as Daisuke_Ido says I'll fix it myself
<Ganondork> ...
<LjL> Chousuke: i can agree with that to an extent, however there's also pretty obscure features in KDE which are a big part of the *reason* i use it in the first place. such as having optional top-of-screen menubars.
<Chousuke> there were so many options presented that finding the one I wanted was a chore :/
<LjL> take away all those little niceties from me, and i'd probably go with GNOME
<Daisuke_Ido> LjL: if i wanted a menubar at the top of the screen, i'd get a mac :P
<LjL> Daisuke_Ido: that's nonsense.
<Daisuke_Ido> actually, i've played with kde's, and it isn't too bad
<LjL> there are a thousand other reasons why i'd not be getting a Mac.
<Chousuke> I have a mac :P
<Daisuke_Ido> my only complaint is lack of integration
<LjL> and a top-of-the-screen menu bar isn't something specific to Macs, either.
<Daisuke_Ido> firefox, for instance
<Ganondork> grrrr
<Ganondork> stdin: could you help me out with my script?
<Daisuke_Ido> LjL: but it is the most famous "everyone's seen one" example
<Chousuke> and just for the record, I have done quite a lot of customisation on it. :P
<LjL> Daisuke_Ido, when i use KDE, i use KDE, and if i can avoid using non-KDE applications, i do, so that's not a huge issue for me
<Daisuke_Ido> LjL: fair enough
<stdin> Ganondork: I could, but there is #konversation too :)
<Ganondork> ah
 * hydrogen avoids firefox the the plague
<hydrogen> err
<hydrogen> like the
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not a big fan of konqueror to begin with, and what toher choices are there?
<deuryt1> xcell
<Arvid> Daisuke_Ido: I guess you mean ATH -> $PATH and not just ATH -> PATH
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what i said, isn't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<XceII> ya
<deuryt1> what happened in there?
<Daisuke_Ido> make sure the $ is there :)
<Arvid> Daisuke_Ido: sorry :/ My bad
<LjL> Daisuke_Ido: it probably is, but that doesn't mean it's stupid to use such scheme on other systems, as you seemed to imply. i've been used to a top-of-screen menubar since forever, although i've never owned a mac. it's a feature that's been available in KDE for a long time. it hardly hurts anybody
<NickPresta> is having 'kdebase-bin-kde3' removed when trying to install the KDE4 packages normal?
<XceII> dont know was not there
<Arvid> Daisuke_Ido: must have misread it
<deuryt1> offtopic?  you just left
<stdin> NickPresta: yep, it'll install kdebase-bin-kde4 to replace it (that's fine)
<NickPresta> stdin, thanks.
<deuryt1> you didn't stick around for th ko
<Daisuke_Ido> LjL: nonono, i was mostly joking with the mac commend - notice the comment saying that i've used the menubar, and aside from minor integration issues, i really like it :)
<deuryt1> the  ko
<XceII> U r too aggressive to the ill understanding..they dont even have milk and you shove meat down their throat
<Chousuke> top-of-screen menubar is nice if you have two monitors
<Ganondork> stdin: I have something else I need help with
<Chousuke> it saves some space from the second :)
<deuryt1> too big of gloves ??
<XceII> ya
<LjL> uhm uhm uhm there's something else i'm missing.
<deuryt1> well. I think like a tazer.......
<Ganondork> stdin: [0.0000000]   ACPI DMI BIOS year==0 something something assuming ACPI capable machine
<LjL> isn't installing kdebase-workspace and kdebase-runtime supposed to bring you, say, dolphin-kde4?
<XceII> time to be gentle ..
<LjL> if not, how exactly am i suppose to obtain a standard kde4 environment?
<XceII> wait 20 mins and re-enter..and be cool
<Ganondork> stdin: it says that when grub finishes loading and the screen says starting up. it freezes there and doesnt continue
<nosrednaekim> LjL: yeah... I think dolphin is in workspace.
<mot> hey, anybody herek now any utilities that will give me extended info on my RAM modules?
<stdin> Ganondork: I'd assume that means that yo have a buggy BIOS, try booting with "noacpi"
<mot> i'm shopping around for more RAM but don't remembre the clock speeds offhand...
<LjL> nosrednaekim, well, i've installed those, but "Need to get 19.1MB of archives." sounded a bit suspicious... and dolphin-kde4 for instance is not installed
<deuryt1> px  brb
<nosrednaekim> LjL: hmm maybe the packages are different this time.
<XceII> k
<r0y4l> hi! does anyone know if it is possible to change the view of the file list in kate? i want to change it to a "tree like" view.
<Ganondork> stdin: you mean press escape during grub's loading, and add in a new line?
<r0y4l> atm it's only possible to change into ONE directory at once...
<stdin> Ganondork: add it to the end of the kernel line
<Ganondork> alright
<Ganondork> I'll try that later
<Ganondork> thanks
<LjL> nosrednaekim: oh wait, kdebase-bin-kde3 has been removed for me as for NickPresta... stdin said that's normal, but i doubt that « dpkg: kdebase-bin-kde3: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you request: kdebase-bin depends on kdebase-bin-kde3 | kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4; however: Package kdebase-bin-kde3 is to be removed. Package kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 is not installed. » is also normal?!
<Ganondork> stdin: I also tried booting into recovery mode, and when it froze, it said something like -n clocksource
<nosrednaekim> LjL: whoah...
<XceII> ya
<NickPresta> LjL, using aptitude, I didn't get any dep. problems. *shrugs*
<Titanous> I'm getting this on all my menus in a clean install of Kubuntu: http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1su9.png
<Titanous> What should I do?
<stdin> LjL: that's normal because kdebase-bin-kde4 isn't installed yet, it'll be installed after kdebase-bin-kde3 is removed
<NickPresta> LjL, actually, I did. I missed the output. :)
<Ganondork> stdin: do you know if there is a fix for NeoMagic video cards? My screen often gets little lines all over it in GNOME.  In KDE, there are vertical lines all over the menus
<Alonea> is kde4 is the repos now or do I have to still compile it myself? Do I need to uninstall the compiled version and put on a different one now?
<hydrogen> read the topic..
<supert0ne1> anyone got a link to screenshots of rc2?
<hydrogen> it looks the same as rc1
<NickPresta> well, I'm successfully running KDE4 RC2 via Xerphyr xterm method. Looks neat
<hydrogen> just a few more things might work.
<LjL> perhaps dolphin-kde4 (and the lot of other stuff, using dolphin just as an example) is installed as a recommend, and for some reason my apt-get doesn't install recommends...? :|
<Alonea> hydrogen: so sorry. completely didn't see it. ^^;;;
<LjL> supert0ne1: google "kde 4 rc 2", first link
 * hydrogen has been using kde4 as his only desktop for a few days now
<stdin> LjL: kdebase-kde4 depends in dolphin-kde4 (in fact it's the 1st dependency)
<stdin> Ganondork: can't say I do, sorry
<Ganondork> stdin: I typed something into a konsole last time and that fixed it.  Someone here told me what to do because they had the same problem with another old Sony Vaio
<stdin> LjL: hmm, guess what :) nither kdebase-workspace or kdebase-runtime depend on kdebase-kde4
<LjL> stdin: indeed
<LjL> it wasn't quite installed
<stdin> right, let me try knocking up a wiki page to use for now as a link in the topic
<Dragnslcr> RC2 not going as smoothly as you hoped?
<stdin> I never expect it go go smoothly, but it's going better than RC1 :)
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> By the way, something I noticed earlier. Can't remember how Freenode handles it, but the channel isn't +t
<adamonline45> I'm a kopete lamer...
<Dragnslcr> I think that's a Bad Thing (tm)
<adamonline45> How do I direct connect through the AIM protocol?
<thagor> daew galera so novato aki..
<Dragnslcr> adamonline45- not sure if it's implemented yet. You can try asking in #kopete
<thagor> mais alguem poderia me explicar como instalr o Amsn
<stdin> Dragnslcr: some people seem to want to remove +t to edit the topic (go figure)
<stdin> Dragnslcr: and by "some people" I mean other ops
<LjL> stdin: well on rc1 it did install stuff, though... :)
<LjL> !br | thagor
<ubotu> thagor: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Dragnslcr> stdin- heh, I noticed that. I thought "wait a sec, I thought +t only prevented non-ops from changing the topic"
<stdin> LjL: it also had a load of overwrite errors :)
<LjL> stdin: yeah well so does this one
<stdin> LjL: not after a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", and one package isn't "a load"
<DaveyJ> alright i'm trying to download RC2 of kde4, and i'm having a bit of trouble
<Minataku> You'll have even more trouble installing it
<DaveyJ> lol
<Minataku> And you don't want to KNOW the trouble you'll have _USING_ it
<DaveyJ> you know what i mean
<Minataku> lol
<DaveyJ> Unpacking replacement ktip ...Errors were encountered while processing:
<DaveyJ>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa2_all.deb
<stdin> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you get errors about files being overwritten when installing KDE4 RC2, first use the !terminal to remove old KDE4 packages: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime ». Then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ». Then install KDE4 as normal.
<NickPresta> What is a good example of something "KDE4" that I can show off?
<DaveyJ> i would have never figured that out on my own
<DaveyJ> thank you
<Titanous> I'm getting this on all my menus in a clean install of Kubuntu: http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1su9.png
<Titanous> What should I do?
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE4-RC2 | Tutorials Day on Thursday https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<MilitantPotato> KDE4 was released?
<MilitantPotato> .
<NickPresta> MilitantPotato, *points at topic*
<NickPresta> :)
<illusionize> how would I go about mounting the toshiba gigabeat s series in kubuntu for use with vmware? I can see the device under sudo lsusb but that's it
<moofoo> hello, i tried to install kde4-rc2 but i get dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kwriteconfig', which is also in package kdebase-bin
<MilitantPotato> ah RC stage still, cool.
<DaveyJ> i keep getting the same error even when i try to enter in the command that the bot gave me
<kyled185> !brokenkde4 moofoo
<kyled185> !brokenkde4 | moofoo
<ubotu> moofoo: If you get errors about files being overwritten when installing KDE4 RC2, first use the !terminal to remove old KDE4 packages: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime ». Then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ». Then install KDE4 as normal.
<moofoo> thanks
<DaveyJ> thats what just happened to me moofoo
<moofoo> maybe this should be put on the kubuntu.org site..
<stdin> there are new temporary instructions in the topic already
<moofoo> (i removed the two packages but not all)
<DaveyJ> "Install all available updates (important to do this before continuing) "
<illusionize> can any of this information be used in mounting my mp3 or is it all usless?
<DaveyJ> i made a booboo
<illusionize> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0930:0010 Toshiba Corp.
<DaveyJ> is there a way to clear out whats trying to be installed?
<DaveyJ> that way i can do other apt-get commands w/o having it automatically try and install something that failed
<savetheWorld> hi, just encountered a small problem with networking on LTS 6.06 Kubuntu  i ran /etc/init.d/networking restart and got some errors about some postconf file not being there (sadly did not save the error)  Then i tried the system setting tools from the menus and when I opened the network services choice it gave me an erro about not being able to parse the XML in the config files?  Anyone seen this before? Anyone know a workaround?
<stdin> DaveyJ: that's what the !brokenkde4 factoid is for
<moofoo> i used aptitude as apt-get had troubles
<stdin> try "sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime libplasma1"
<moofoo> s/apt-get/aptitude/ :)
<stdin> apt-get works fine, and unless you installed with aptitude, then it makes no difference
<DaveyJ> stdin: but when i go to do that.. it still gives me the same error
<stdin> DaveyJ: pastebin them so I can see :)
<moofoo> i installed everything aptitude and apt-get bailed out with the command.. anyway .. thanks for the hint ;)
<DaveyJ> stdin: http://pastebin.org/11221
<marx2k> I am trying to add this stream to amarok: http://www.shoutcast.com/sbin/shoutcast-playlist.pls?rn=5114&file=filename.pls  --- but when I add it, it doesnt show up on the playlist, nor does it play
<marx2k> and this happens with any stream I try to play in Amarok
<Arvid> stdin: is there a devel package for kde4? which contains files like cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake
<stdin> DaveyJ: you put kdebase-runtime twice, instead of "kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin"
<NickPresta> marx2k, I just added it to my playlist. It plays fine (DJ Threat - The Unreaveling (156 heads tuned))
<Titanous> I'm getting this on all my menus in a clean install of Kubuntu: http://img176.imageshack.us/my.php?image=snapshot1su9.png how do I fix it?
<XceII> marx2k: That looks like a text file
<DaveyJ> oh dear
<marx2k> NickPresta: yep.. which is why Im asking in here :)
<marx2k> Xcell: Nope, its a media stream
<DaveyJ> but i copy and pasted!
<XceII> wow
<NickPresta> marx2k, well, I assume it works for others. Can you get the stream to play in another media player?
<XceII> I couldnt load it either
<marx2k> NickPresta: yep.
<XceII> is it private?
<marx2k> Xcell: No, its a shoutcast stream
<XceII> oi
<DaveyJ> <stdin> try "sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime libplasma1"
<DaveyJ> see?
<NickPresta> marx2k, when you load the playlist in Amarok, you should see several "songs" (links to choose from). Have you tried all of them?
<DaveyJ> now its working :)
<marx2k> NickPresta: thats the thing... nothing shows up in the playlist
<marx2k> Amarok seems to be having net connectivity issues... but only Amarok.. no other player
<stdin> Arvid: there are tons of -dev packages, "kdebase-dev-kde4, kdelibs5-dev, kdepimlibs5-dev, libkonq5-dev, libplasma-dev" should get just about all of it
<XceII> marx2k:  It cant..it seems invalad.
<NickPresta> marx2k, hmm, strange. *shrugs*. Perhaps you should ask in #amarok. See if other amarok users can get it to load. They might be able to diagnose your problem.
<marx2k> Ill ask in #amarok :)
<Arvid> stdin: okey - thanks
<stdin> DaveyJ: ok then :p "sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin libplasma1"
<moofoo> illusionize: try to activate MSC transfer mode on the device if possible.. it's probably using MTP..
<DaveyJ> lol its working now :) thanks
<XceII> marx2k:  report back with fix..thanks
<stdin> !no brokenkde4 is <reply> If  you're trying to install KDE4 RC2  but getting errors about files being overwritten, first remove all the KDE4 packages using the !Terminal: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-bin kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin libplasma1 » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<DaveyJ> yay time to go play :)
<XceII> Play with what?
<XceII> oi
<NickPresta> XceII, KDE4
<XceII> ah..I cant
<XceII> he'll be back..lol.
<XceII> Cant wait for hardy..should rock the house.
<XceII> marx2k left without report..hmn.
<savetheWorld> hi, just encountered a small problem with networking on LTS 6.06 Kubuntu  i ran /etc/init.d/networking restart and got some errors about some postconf file not being there (sadly did not save the error)  Then i tried the system setting tools from the menus and when I opened the network services choice it gave me an erro about not being able to parse the XML in the config files?  Anyone seen this before? Anyone know a workaround?
<savetheWorld> Alternatively - anyone know how i can re-initialize the xml config files for networking?
<savetheWorld> strangely  eth0 and lo are up, I can ping stuff on the LAN, but DNS isn't owrking
<savetheWorld> *working
 * lavacano201014 Smells Like Teen Spirit - Never Mind - Nirvana (x«amarok)
<XceII> global intrusive trash.
<BluesKaj> lavacano201014, who cares..
<ardchoille> lavacano201014: Can you please turn that global music post off?
<BluesKaj> over rated band anyway :)
<dmcglone> Hey X
<XceII> ya
<XceII> hey
<XceII> good 2 c ya dude
<dmcglone> get the modem fixed?
<XceII> works well
<dmcglone> likewise
 * lavacano201014 Yesterdays - Greatest Hits - Guns N' Roses (x«amarok)
<XceII> cya
<dmcglone> cool
<XceII> lol
<BluesKaj> uhmm, shall we summon the authorities ?
<dmcglone> what are you talking about Blueskaj?
<BluesKaj> not that it's real busy in here
<XceII> dmcglone: cya in off topic in 10,,,,k?
<XceII> k
<dmcglone> k
<dmcglone> #kubuntu-offtopic
<XceII> ya
<XceII> things 2 do..in 10
<marx2k> ok...apparently rebooting solved the Amarok connectivity issue...
<jembouge> hi there
<nosrednaekimhi> hi jembouge
<jembouge> for some reason I removed kdmtheme and reinstalled it again
<jembouge> hi nosrednaekimhi
<jembouge> the thing is, the logging screen doesn't use any theme anymore... :'(
<jembouge> anyone knows how to fix this?
<jeramy> Anybody else out there unsuccessfully install KDE 4-RC2?
<nosrednaekimhi> jeramy: tons of people..
<jeramy> Hm.
<nosrednaekimhi> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you get errors about files being overwritten when installing KDE4 RC2, first use the !terminal to remove old KDE4 packages: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime ». Then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ». Then install KDE4 as normal.
<jeramy> ok.  Thanks.
<jeramy> Funny thing is that it looks like a KDE 3 package.
<jeramy> k3b and a few other programs depend on it
<nosrednaekimhi> jeramy: yeah.... kdelibs5
<nosrednaekimhi> its being replaced with a more kde4 compatible version
<jeramy> Oh, I already removed that one.
<BluesKaj> notice term "unsuccessfully'...not worth the trouble til it's ready fpr prime time , from the reports I've read
<thegattaca> hi, #ubuntu has no answer ... how does one make flash player work on gutsy 64bit?
<nosrednaekimhi> erm... wait..not that one... the kde3 libs...
<nosrednaekimhi> !flash64 | thegattaca
<ubotu> thegattaca: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<thegattaca> thanks :D
<jeramy> I get "trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kwriteconfig', which is also in package kdebase-bin"
<hydrogen> !fixkde4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixkde4 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hydrogen> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you get errors about files being overwritten when installing KDE4 RC2, first use the !terminal to remove old KDE4 packages: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | egrep '(KDE 4|KDE PIM 4|-kde4)' |cut -d ' ' -f 3) kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime ». Then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ». Then install KDE4 as normal.
 * nosrednaekimhi goes to the scrollback for stdins instructions
<hydrogen> I knew it was one of the two :P
<nosrednaekimhi> oh... they updated it! yay!
<stdin> hydrogen: if you'd have waited a few seconds you'll have seen the new streamlined command :)
<tekteen> hi guys
<nosrednaekimhi> hi tekteen
<stdin> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<jeramy> Here's what I get when I run that:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47902/
<stdin> jeramy: try the "new" command
<stdin> sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}'
<stdin> opps
<stdin> sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}')
<jeramy> Sweet.  That worked.  :)
<Voyage__> > what are sys requirments for ubuntu?
<nosrednaekimhi> Voyage__: I'd say about 800mhz and 256 of ram for Kubuntu
<tektee1> hi
<jtt> k3b on gutsy fails to copy a cd looked on google no info anyone have any info about this have latest k3b version
<jeramy> Hi tekteel
<tektee1> ?
<tektee1> my name is tekteen
<tektee1> I am going to try logging in again
<tektee1> :-)
<lavacano201014> it got nuked
<BluesKaj> jtt , install libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repository
<stdin> lavacano201014: don't enable talking scripts in these channels
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | jtt
<ubotu> jtt: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lavacano201014> stdin: i wasnt tring
<lavacano201014> trying*
<jeramy> Funny... both tekteen and tekteel came up when I hit tab.  :)
<lavacano201014> just on one of my EFNet chans i was
<stdin> well your amarok script was on and spamming several channels
<lavacano201014> on
<jtt> BluesKaj, thanks will look it over
<lavacano201014> stdin: i am an xchat n00b
<tektee1> anyone know why if I tell pidgin my name is tekteen I am logged in as tektee1
<jeramy> Nope.  :)
<lavacano201014> tektee1: tekteen is already in here
<stdin> lavacano201014: if you want to be able to join #ubuntu-offtopic again then you should head into #ubuntu-ops and ask forgiveness ;)
<BluesKaj> use konversation
<tektee1> lavacano201014: Interesting
<lavacano201014> stdin: i wasnt aware i was banned from #u-o again
<lavacano201014> thanks for the heads up
<jeramy> again?  D-oh!
<LjL> stdin, any reason you don't say to install kdebase-kde4 in the wiki?
<stdin> LjL: because it's 2am and I forgot :p I'll add it
<LjL> stdin: heh... is that the only thing that should need to be installed anyway aside from the standard two?
<nestor> holA lavacano201014
<stdin> LjL: no, kdebase was separated into 3 separate packages (by kde not us), and they don't actually depend on each other
<LjL> stdin: like, uhm, i think rc1 installed stuff like okular as well? (or not?)
<stdin> LjL: okular is a separate package, not part of the kde release
<LjL> ok
<jtt> BluesKaj, thanks for the info never copied a cd before only created ISO images good info momentarily forgot about the RIAA and their corhorts trying to restrict my Legal copying
<stdin> LjL: nope, I'm wrong :p it was a separate package, now it's in kdegraphics
<kyled185> so with KDE4 RC2 are we supposed to install kdebase-kde4
<nosrednaekimhi> kyled185: yes
<kyled185> alright thanks
<kyled185> and the new packages automagically let one select a KDE4 session when logging in?
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm having trouble getting into a full kde4 session when logging in, can anyone help me out?
<nosrednaekimhi> Ch1ppy: what does it say?
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekimhi: I don't get the option to choose kde4 at all
<nosrednaekimhi> Ch1ppy: you look in the sessions menu?
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekimhi: sure did
<nosrednaekimhi> Ch1ppy: you may beed to restart kdm, not sure.
<newuser> Hello all,, Is there a program I can use to view a file created in my camera.....  It is a .mov file
<nosrednaekimhi> *need
<nosrednaekimhi> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekimhi: ah, okay.  Will try that, thanks
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekimhi: should I be running kdm-kde4 or does it matter?
<stdin> Ch1ppy: no, the normal kdm will work
<nosrednaekimhi> Ch1ppy: no, shouldn't have to
<Ch1ppy> stdin: thanks again :)
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekimhi: and you too :)
<newuser> Is there a program to view .mov files is gutsy??
<nosrednaekim> haha.... didn't realize I changed my nick :D
<nosrednaekim> !w32codecs | newuser
<ubotu> newuser: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<newuser> ok...  I am a "newuser" and I dont mean to burden anyone but I don't know what it means to see nosrednaekim's message   !w32codecs and I dont know exaxtly what to look for in the last message either
<newuser> using 7.10
<nosrednaekim> newuser:  you need to ead the link to that wiki.
<nosrednaekim> *read
<hoopoe> can you post the link about installing 64bit flash please??
<Ch1ppy> hey, I've tried restarting kdm, but still no option to select kde4 as a session, anyone have any ideas?
<newuser> sorry guys... I dont mean to be so ignorant but where is       !w32codecs
<newuser> do I search online?
<Hobbsee> newuser: ! is a bot command
<Hobbsee> so, ubotu replied to that command, as you'll see above
<newuser> in terminal?
<nosrednaekim> newuser: take a look at this page http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Hobbsee> [13:13] <ubotu> newuser: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<nosrednaekim> oops... actually wong thing :D
<Hobbsee> newuser: ^ bot
<Hobbsee> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jeramy> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jeramy> Just had to try it.  :)
<tekteen> anyone know why the network interface would change everytime I reboot my computer (from eth1 to eth2 to eth3 ...) .
<tekteen> It is a new computer so I am so far up to eth20
<Ch1ppy> hey, can anyone help me getting into a kde4 session?  the option isn't showing up as an option when I login
<stdin> Ch1ppy: you choose it before you login
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: yowy!
<jeramy> Ch1ppy: I ended up adding something to /usr/share/ in RC1.
<newuser> ok  I did  /msg ubotu medibuntu in a terminal window and nothing came up
<Ch1ppy> stdin: sorry that bit was a little ambiguous, I know that, that's where there's no option
<jeramy> Is it still necessary?
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: I have 2 network problems
<Ch1ppy> jeramy: I had that from RC1, and it didn't say for this one, but when I didn't get the option I tried doing that again, it's not showing up
<stdin> Ch1ppy: do you have kdebase-workspace-data installed and kdebase-kde4 ?
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: the other is that knetwork manager does not see my wireless card.
<nosrednaekim> tekteen: but iwconfig does?
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: ye
<tekteen> yes*
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: I just installed it with ndiswrapper
<stdin> Ch1ppy: and kdebase-workspace-bin as well
<jeramy> dohhh.. kdm-kde4 fails in the postinstall
<Ch1ppy> jeramy: oh yes, I got that too :)
<stdin> jeramy: why are you installing kdm-kde4 anyway?
<jeramy> Why not?
<stdin> you don't need kdm-kde4
<Ch1ppy> stdin: apparently not, although I thought I did.  Will try again now, thanks
<jeramy> Oh.  I wanted to test out what the fonts look like.  I'm currently using gdm, and the fonts look tiny in kde4
<stdin> Ch1ppy: see the new link in the topic for a slightly updated instructions
<jeramy> Switching between the two login managers made a big difference way in the past, so I thought I'd try for the heck of it.
<stdin> the kde3 version of kdm is much more stable
<jeramy> I believe you.  I just wanted to see it.
<Ch1ppy> ah, isn't this a fun little adventure :)  Now when I try to login to kde4 it throws me back to the login screen with no errors
<jeramy> Any idea why the font is so tiny?
<stdin> Ch1ppy: now update :)
<Ch1ppy> stdin: update?
<Ch1ppy> stdin: you mean upgrade?
<jeramy> ie... dist-upgrade
<stdin> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stdin> so both actually
<Ch1ppy> stdin: rgr, running now, thanks
<Ch1ppy> trying again :)
<Ch1ppy> hello again, and sorry for being such a pain.... I'm all upgraded, but I still get thrown back to the login screen with no error when I try to get into a kde4 session
<stdin> what does "apt-cache policy kdebase-workspace" show (pastebin it)
<Ch1ppy> stdin: ^_- it wasn't installed... that's messed up
<stdin> Ch1ppy: have a look at the wiki page in the topic, install the packages it says :)
<Ch1ppy> stdin: that's the thing, I did
<Ch1ppy> stdin: so I'm a little confused.  Trying again though, brb
<Voyage__> > what are sys requirments for ubuntu?
<NickPresta> Voyage__, CDs require 700MB media. Desktop install requires at least 256MB of RAM and 3GB of available hard drive space.
<Ch1ppy> okay, I actually have all the packages now, am fully up to date, and I still get thrown back to the login screen when trying to start a kde4 session.  Any ideas?
<NickPresta> Ch1ppy, have you fixed the "broken" KDE4 problem?
<stdin> what version of kdebase-workspace" do you have
<Voyage__> NickPresta what processor should i have
<Ch1ppy> NickPresta: "broken" KDE4?
<Ch1ppy> stdin: 3.97.0
<stdin> Ch1ppy: that's not the full version
<Ch1ppy> stdin: ^_-
<NickPresta> Voyage__, x86 architecture, Pentium, Celeron, Athlon, Sempron, 64bit AMD and Intel and Sun UltraSPARC based
<Ch1ppy> stdin: I'm fully upgraded
<Ch1ppy> stdin: or did you want the full version name?
<stdin> Ch1ppy: the full, whole version-release
<Ch1ppy> stdin: Installed: 4:3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa2ubuntu1
<stdin> Ch1ppy: ok, look in /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde and post back line 3
<Ch1ppy> stdin: export PATH=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/:$PATH
<stdin> good, that at least tells me that it's not the "bug" from before
<rance> is there a way to "trick" the package database to let you install a non-64bit package on a 64bit box?  Im specifically asking about opera and firefox packages so flash, etc will still work, am I on the wrong track? is there a better package related way do do this?
<stdin> Ch1ppy: try starting a kde4 session in xephyr and see if it starts then
<Ch1ppy> stdin: sure thing, one sec
<stdin> !flash64 | rance, yes this page tells you how
<ubotu> rance, yes this page tells you how: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Ch1ppy> stdin: that works nicely
<stdin> Ch1ppy: well it's not the install then, I guess the next step is to try logging into kde4 as a different user and/or looking at /var/log/kdm.log and ~/.xsession-errors
<Ch1ppy> stdin: alright, I will mess around a bit and see what I can find.  Thanks for the help :)
<stdin> no problem
<jeffm__> HI, all.  I have a quock question about the automatic clock synchronization in the Date & Time Control Panel.
<dmcglone> go ahead jeffm__
<jeffm__> I have an ipcop box on my network and it's set to sync to pool.ntp.org.  I'm trying to be a good citizen and have my other internal linux boxes sync to my ipcop box.  I just can't find the setting to specify the NTP server.
<kkerwin> Hi. What is the current solution that enables one to use an ATI card and AIGLX?
<jeffm__> The Control Panel in question gives me a droplist, but no space for an arbitrary server.
<jeffm__> and grep ntp.org /etc gives me nothing.
<dmcglone> thats way over my head.
<dmcglone> sorry jeff, I have no experience with syncing time on a network.
<jeffm__> dmcglone: no problem.  I'm wondering what that option actually does -- it doesn't seem to have any real effect since I'm not seeing ntpd running.
<Dragnslcr> jeff__- I noticed that too. I ended up having to install ntpd myself. Not sure if that's a bug or what
<jeffm__> Dragnslcr: so that's the likely solution?  install ntpd and skip the setting in control panel?
<jeffm__> Dragnslcr: That's kind of the way I was heading -- I just wanted to see if anyone else had done it any other way.
<Dragnslcr> I think so, yeah
<Dragnslcr> The package is just called "ntp"
<jeffm__> The System Settings screens -- is that KDE or Kubuntu?  Meaning if I looked for KDE Date & Time would the hits apply, or should I be looking for Kubuntu Date & Time?
<Dragnslcr> I think KDE
<genii> kde
<Dragnslcr> It's the same control panel as right-clicking the clock and going to Adjust...
<jeffm__> K, thanks.  I'll do some quick research to see if I can figure out where that setting actually gets stored.
<jeffm__> Dragnslcr: ah, so it is.
<SudoKing> hello, how do I install something with a makefile?
<genii> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jeffm__> All, everything I read points to needing NTP (seems obvious).  What isn't obvious is that without NTP running (not enabled by default under Kubuntu), telling KDE to set the date and time automatically doesn't work.
<jeffm__> I would assume that once NTP is installed, the KDE Date & Time panel will change the NTP server specified in /etc/ntpd.conf.  About to test in a moment.
<osiris> is there a cli command to force a snych with NTP server ?
<jeffm__> osiris: not sure.  I'm apt-getting right now
<jeffm__> and for some reason, my transfer rate is abysmal.
<osiris> i got it at 66k
<osiris> but just the client pack, not the server side
<jeffm__> Yeah, that's all I'm getting.  but for some reason, it seems to be taking forever.
<Ch1ppy> stdin: hey, so I've checked it out, and the only error I found was a missing file (startupconfig) in my kde4 directory.  Logging in as another user worked.  I tried removing my .kde4 directory, but nothing, so I tried copying that file from the working user's .kde4 into the corresponding location on mine, and then kde4 started but wouldn't get past the first little bit, giving me the error "Please contact your administrator".  Any ideas? :S
<jeffm__> yeah, 3.7K
<genii> osiris: ntpdate <servername>
<osiris> wow, that made my screen suspend kick in
<osiris> weird.  but it DIO sych my clock
<jeffm__> the sync probably made your clock jump to the future by enough for the screen suspend to trigger.  You must have been way behind.
<genii> The screen suspend is weird, yes
<nosrednaekim> osiris: of course, because it sudely detected that your monitor had not been actuve for an extensive peroid of time :D
<genii> nosrednaekim: Ah, nice call
<osiris> thats what i figured
<osiris> it didnt confuse me, just startled me
<nosrednaekim> *suddenly and Active
<raptor22x> is there possible to update kde to version 4
<jeffm__> osiris: One of those, "Oh, crap, do I have to go buy a new monitor tomorrow?" moments.
<nosrednaekim> genii: had me surprised the first time too, thought I had killed the computer or something :p
<nosrednaekim> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<osiris> naw.  more like, "did fluxbox just choke for no reason ? do i need to drop to a term and kill X ? "
<nosrednaekim> raptor22x: actually, take a look at the channel topic
<newuser> hello again... How exactly do I add repositories???   I did it once but don't remember where I found them??  I have a toshiba laptop satalite A205-s4707 is there a specific repository that may be better for me?
<osiris> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nosrednaekim> !repositories | newuser
<newuser> I know how to add them I dont know where I found them\
<ubotu> newuser: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> newuser: ah... what repositories?
<osiris> now, when i do ntpdate, does that synch the bios clock too ?
<newuser> Please explain,,,  what does the      !repositories mean?
<osiris> is there a way to change the HW clock from cli ? i though i remember that from an old linux book years ago
<nosrednaekim> newuser: thats for if you don't know how to add repositories.
<newuser> i have http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<nosrednaekim> osiris: "date"?
<osiris> asking, or telling ?
<nosrednaekim> newuser: ok, thats simple to add,
<genii> yes, "date"
<nosrednaekim> osiris: rhetorical Q.... so both XD
<newuser> Yes, and Im sorry but where do I look at   !repositories?  do I search google
<nosrednaekim> newuser: Do you know how to add a repository?
<genii> newuser: No, open your browser to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<newuser> Y
<newuser> where can I find them for 7.10
<genii> Clicking on the link given by ubotu sometimes works to make the browser go there
<newuser> that site takes me to older versions of ubuntu
<newuser> will they still work with newer versions\
<genii> newuser: Substitute "gutsy" for whatever they show
<jeffm__> All, I have no idea where the KDE Date & Time Control Panel stores its NTP server settings.  I don't think the Time Server-related options I set on that screen have any effect on my machine.
<newuser> also on my laptop i have a core due and in systray it is reporting 800mhz each and it should be 2.0????\
<nosrednaekim> newuser: frequency scaling... do something to use alot of CPU and that will jump up.
<newuser> ok,,,  so its normal?
<nosrednaekim> newuser: yeah
<newuser> thx
<nosrednaekim> newuser: as long as you don't notice any slowness
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm trying to get into a kde4 session, but it seems that kde4 doesn't like my user account.  I can login under a different user, and it works fine, but when I try my account kde4 won't start at all.  I've tried removing .kde4 and the same thing occurs, so I have no idea how it could be specific to my account.  Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> Ch1ppy: sure its using the .kde4 not the .kde3?
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekim: I get an error about a missing file in .kde4, so yes
<jembouge> nite evryone
<nosrednaekim> Ch1ppy: which missing file
<mediacenter> hello..  im looking for help with mounting a hfs+ mac disk with kde
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekim: "startupconfig".  I tried copying that over to my account, and kde4 would then start to run (slight progress), but would stop just after beginning and hang.
<nosrednaekim> Ch1ppy: try copying your whole .kde4 over...
<nosrednaekim> !hfs | mediacenter
<ubotu> mediacenter: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekim: from the other one?  I tried doing that but kept getting a thing about the folder being omitted...
<nosrednaekim> Ch1ppy: hrm.
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekim: my thoughts exactly :)
<theverant> has anyone else here had issues with Dolphin tanking their system?
<nosrednaekim> Ch1ppy: did you try #kde4-devel?
<theverant> when I try to select multiple files it OFTEN kills KDE completely
<theverant> x restarts
<mediacenter> thanks for the quick reference
<theverant> it's not always, but it's a lot
<nosrednaekim> Dolphin is.....not very good, I still use konqueror.
<nosrednaekim> or at least, the kde3 dlphin isn't
<nosrednaekim> the kde4 dolphin is great
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekim: I could try that, thought I would ask here first though.  Any ideas on how to copy over the folder?  It would probably work if I could do that, but cp just won't do it
<nosrednaekim> cp -R
<nosrednaekim> for recursive
<theverant> I think I got the same behaviour in konq yesterday.  I will use it more consistantly and see if the problem is in both
<theverant> I prefer konq for most stuff, but Dolphin does have a nice clean interface which I enjoy
<Ch1ppy> nosrednaekim: ah, that works.  Will try it now, thanks
<ardchoille> Keep in mind the "dolphin" in gutsy is not dolphin, it's d3lphin.. a fork that is no longer developed.
<nosrednaekim> except by us <_<
<nosrednaekim> or rather...mhb
<theverant> well it's kind of annoying that it's default, then
<ardchoille> theverant: I couldn't agree more.
<theverant> especially given the waton damage it has caused me - including a few hours in Gimp lost
<theverant> anyway, I'm not complaining... I was just wondering if this behaviour was normal, or if it was just my system or what
<newuser> ok  I only have two repositories listed in my software sources list....   I know how to load them,,, I need to know how to find the repositories... I have updated them in the system but the update manager says they all cannot be updated.. IS this because they aren't in the software list????
<newuser> updating 198 upgrades
<newuser> or is it installing through package manager even though it isnt in the software list of software repos???
<SudoKing> When I've ran the make install and it's complete, how do I run the compiled app?
<nosrednaekim> newuser: those 198 updates are updates on programs
<newuser> oh... this is a partial upgrade
<nosrednaekim> SudoKing: depends on that it is called
<newuser> ok... Im tring to get sound and a substitute for flash... Is there a repository that has these files?
<nosrednaekim> SudoKing: what did you install?
<newuser> gnash isnt working
<SudoKing> its from a tar.gz file
<nosrednaekim> !flash | newuser
<ubotu> newuser: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BonesolTeraDyne> SudoKing: What is the name of the app?
<nosrednaekim> newuser: use the official flash
<SudoKing> I know what the name of the app, however I do not know what it called it :P
<newuser> ok... again   not to be a pain but what does it mean   " !flash
<nosrednaekim> SudoKing: well, whats the name?
<SudoKing> dancer
<newuser> what is the command or funtion I need to do to read on it
<SudoKing> newuser: that's how you operate ubotu :P
<BonesolTeraDyne> newuser: the "!" activates ubotu's sayings.
<nosrednaekim> newuser: !<whatever> is a bot command.... read the thing ubotu said after that.
<newuser> hahaha   when you give me    !flash I dont know what to do with it
<SudoKing> read what ubotu says :P
<jtt> anyone know of any specific problems with plextor dual-layer burners on gutsy platform
 * SudoKing thinks that's a rather creative name for an ubuntu bot
<newuser> what does the ! mean and where do I put it to read up on flash
<ardchoille> newuser: /msg ubotu !flash
<newuser> in a term window
<jtt> !dual-layer |jtt
<newuser> on google search??? where does the ! flash go?
<SudoKing> nosrednaekim, so how do I run it? :?
<SudoKing> newuser: ignore the !
<SudoKing> its just the prefix
<nosrednaekim> SudoKing: try "dancer"
<SudoKing> ok
<SudoKing> "command not found"
<SudoKing> hmm
<nosrednaekim> SudoKing: lol, it should be in the README in the source DIR
<nosrednaekim> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<SudoKing> all-knowing, hehe =P
<nosrednaekim> bye everyone!
<nosrednaekim> lol
<johnficca1> do they have a gobuntu for kde?
<johnficca1> or a free version of kubuntu?
<SudoKing> kubuntu is free, anyhow
<johnficca1> not the kernel?
<SudoKing> the kernel's free
<johnficca1> run vrms
<SudoKing> open source
<SudoKing> nosrednaekim, the README file was empty LOL :?
<SudoKing> oh their not here :(
<BonesolTeraDyne> SudoKing: he means that it isn't completely "Free Software".
<newuser> is there a list of repositories?
<BonesolTeraDyne> johnficca1: You could always try installing Gobuntu and then "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<newuser> I think Im getting the hang of it..Did some reading
<johnficca1> yeah thats a good idea
<nonewmsgs> how can i disable focus follows cursor
<SudoKing> how do i run the .sh file, then?
<nonewmsgs> bash xxxx.sh
<BonesolTeraDyne> SudoKing: "sh <name of file>"
<BonesolTeraDyne> SudoKing: "sh <name of file>"
<BonesolTeraDyne> gah, I hit the up key
<BonesolTeraDyne> I ment to say that you could also use "./<name of file>"
<SudoKing> Um, it looks like its giving a wrong directory, what file do I need to edit?
<nonewmsgs> nm i found it under window behavior
<SudoKing> I'm in as root, why does it say Permission denied when I run ./launch.sh ?
<lnxkde> SudoKing: just do this
<SudoKing> =?
<lnxkde> sudo chmod u+x yourfile.sh
<lnxkde> then u can run it
<lnxkde> ;)
<SudoKing> ok :)
<SudoKing> :D done, I just need a way to edit the file
<SudoKing> it appears blank in Kwrite
<neville__> nano?
<SudoKing> eh, I'm not very good at working with cmd-line based text editors
<SudoKing> =(
<lnxkde> SudoKing:   sudo nano -w yourfiile
<SudoKing> Inxkde: how do you save the file when you're done? =)
<ciasa> has anyone here used the kde 4 RC 2 packages provided by kubuntu?  I'm having trouble installing them.
<ciasa> the provided packages are trying to overrite file from the kde3 packages
<hydrogen> !brokenkde4 | ciasa
<ubotu> ciasa: If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<hellonull> how do i turn desktop effects off via konsole?
<ciasa> is it really necessary to use the kde3 packages from the ppa?  I'd like to test the kde4 packages, but then remove the ppa source and go back to just the kubuntu sources later
<Dragnslcr> You mean Compiz?
<SudoKing> Um, it keeps saying permission denied to the folder I have the .sh file in even though I'm root + I set the chmod permissions?
<hellonull> dragnslcr: no, kwin in 7.10 w/ kde4 rc2
<raptor22x> exit
<Dragnslcr> I have no idea then
<raptor22x> ooops wrong place
<newuser> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'  to correct the problem... I Did but it didn't change anything..??
<newuser> I cant get into adept without a system crash every attempt
<level1> why is ~/.xsession-errors given the magical ability to be deleted without freeing any space?  It was listed as taking up 3.2GB (all of my availible space on the drive) so I deleted it, but my drive is still full.  Where did my space go?!?
<hydrogen> if something still has that file open its not yet deleted
<hydrogen> so thats probably what your seeing
<level1> where did my space go? I really want it back... why do I have to keep deleting my own files because X is taking all my space and not giving back...
<hydrogen> restarting is probably the easiest way
<hydrogen> then symlink .xsession-errors to /dev/null
<level1> I'll be very happy to do that
<newuser> is there no help for new user
<wilson> newuser: is there any error message ?
<newuser> look up[ i typed it already thx
<wilson> what happened when you did 'dpkg --configure -a'
<wilson> did it ask you to run anything else
<wilson> maybe try it again and look carefully
<newuser> wilson are ya with me??  Do you understand what is going on here?
<wilson> yep you cant get into adept
<newuser> above that
<newuser> is the error mess
<wilson> yes
<wilson> but dpkg might have another error
<newuser> do you know how to help me...
<wilson> i guess not ?
<newuser> ok
<marcelo> olas
<newuser> i have a software index that was broker     but I cant get into synaptic to fix broken link]
<newuser> broken
<wilson> need to see what dpkg says
<newuser> no way to tell..    No matter what I try i still get      dpkg was interrupted, you  must manually run  dpkg --configure -a  to correct the problem
<newuser> I do but there is not change\
<newuser> I cant believe I'll have to reinstall the operating system again
<newuser> ??
<genii> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> hmm
<genii> sudo ?
<SudoKing> yes?
<newuser> command not found
<genii> SudoKing: Heh :)
<SudoKing> oh you beeped me I thought you were asking something
<genii> newuser: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SudoKing> pft
 * genii hands SudoKing a consolation coffee
 * SudoKing gets beeped when someone says "sudo" :P so I kind of have to hold my ears in here while I wait for support, but oh well =D
<newuser> working it  THX
<newuser> processing triggers
<newuser> O M G UBOTU!!!!!   you saved me so much time and effort.. I was going to reinstall the os to fix the problem ...  What a GODSEND  Thank You
<SudoKing> heh
<SudoKing> hmmm
<SudoKing> !welcome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SudoKing> lol
<SudoKing> =(
<genii> newuser: sudo is often important to put before certain commands to make them run with proper permissions
<SudoKing> usually root :P
<genii> newuser: Glad you don't need to reinstall now anyhow :)
<ardchoille> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<genii> ardchoille: I'm avoiding offtopic btw ;)
 * genii puts on a pot of coffee for all
<newuser> ok guys Im almost there.. I have 1 broken package and I cant find it... I tried the broken filter but nothing seems to be there    how do I find the broken Pkg?
 * neville__ steals the pot of coffee intended for all
<deuryte> xcell
<deuryte> its decaf.......
<XceII> deu..wait 120 secs before pass word...shit down pidgin and do again
<neville__> Lol!
<XceII> shut
<XceII> sry
<neville__> Hahaha
<XceII> lol
<deuryte> I already did
<Voyage__> iam using virtual box to run winxp .  how to share files and folders in win xp? it only shows c: .
<XceII> damn
<newuser> looks like I figured this one out..... Thanks for the help people..
<deuryte> oyur welcome......... olduser
<XceII> deu...shut down pidgin...start back up...)wait 120 secs to give pass...(wait). do mit bye
<deuryte> 4
<mm_202> Hey guys.  Anyone know why 4GB of RAM only shows up as 3.21GB? Kubuntu 7.10 linux 2.6.22-14-generic
<genii> shared memory?
<Dr_willis> That is an interesting topic mm_202  :)
<hellonull> is there a kde equivalent of gnome's metacity?
<Dr_willis> yea. for a start. Your video card isent taking part of ot is it?
<Dr_willis> hellonull,  kde uses 'kwin' as its window manager. gnome uses metacity
<hellonull> dr_willis: would i use kwin --replace to turn off desktop effects, then?
<Daisuke_Ido> mm_202: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<Daisuke_Ido> 32 bit or 64 bit
<deuryte> xcell, too tired will do it tomorrow
<mm_202> Dr_willis: no, I have a nice nVidia card, so I highly doubt it.  At POST it shows up as 4092MB (4MB short of 4GB), but not ~700MB short.
<mm_202> 32bit
<Daisuke_Ido> then that's why
<Daisuke_Ido> the OS can't use the whole 4gb
<mm_202> And I do have a AMD 2X  64bit...  but that shouldnt have anything to do with the 4GB limit
<Daisuke_Ido> the OS can't even see the whole 4gb
<mm_202> Daisuke_Ido: wtf not?
<Daisuke_Ido> because it's a 32-bit OS.
<Daisuke_Ido> if you want it all, go 64 bit
 * mm_202 doesnt think that sounds like a simple upgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> download 64 bit iso, burn 64 bit iso, install 64 bit version of kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<jalbert> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * genii ponders altering apt.conf to read x86_64 
<mm_202> Daisuke_Ido: besides the extra ~750MB of RAM, does a 64bit Ubuntu have anything else to offer for the trouble?
<Daisuke_Ido> uses the extended registers available to the 64 bit architecture, so you'll see a bit of a performance increase
<Daisuke_Ido> but it's not without drawbacks
<Daisuke_Ido> The drawbacks are that Ubuntu, with APT (the package manager for Ubuntu), currently does not support BiArch, which means you likely won't be able to install and run 32bit packages on your AMD64 install. This is a problem for users who wish to use Flash, w32 codecs, and WINE (for example), as they are only available for 32-bit. There are possible methods of getting it running, but they involve creating a chroot (see
<Daisuke_Ido> DebootstrapChroot), for example.
<jalbert> hey all
<Daisuke_Ido> that's slightly outdated, as i think flash works alright now, though i won't swear to it
<Daisuke_Ido> your best bet is stick with 32 for right now, until 64's better supported
<jalbert> I'm having a problem with accessing USB external NTFS hard drives
<supert0nes> sorry to annoy, but could someone throw out the broken package command to the bot
<mm_202> Daisuke_Ido: thanks, sounds good.
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome
<Daisuke_Ido> !aptfix > supert0nes
<Daisuke_Ido> check your private messages
<supert0nes> oh oops i meant for the kde4 rc2
<Daisuke_Ido> ahh
<Daisuke_Ido> !kde4rc2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde4rc2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mm_202> Daisuke_Ido: hmm, it seems that 32bit archs can see and use the entire 4GB, but PAE must be enabled.  Anyone have any luck/experience with that?
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh, this is news to me, i have no idea about that
<mm_202> k
 * mm_202 will figure it out and report back
<Daisuke_Ido> !brokenkde4 | supert0nes
<ubotu> supert0nes: If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<Daisuke_Ido> mm_202: good luck
<genii> 32bit server kernel is pae enabled
<Daisuke_Ido> server kernel
<jalbert> is there some kind of driver needed for USB hard drives?
<newuser> wow,,,  I really did a lot of updating and stuff but I still cant listen to Yahoo music...  The screen doesn't load up and there isn't sound on my sys... Can some one help me get it
<supert0nes> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> newuser: to my knowledge, yahoo music doesn't work
<Daisuke_Ido> yahoo videos do though
<Daisuke_Ido> this is what i heard several months ago though, it may well have changed
<genii> usb-storage
<newuser> so I cant watch discovery video's or listen to  music with ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> you are aware that there are many many more ways to listen to music than through yahoo
<Daisuke_Ido> right?
<genii> jalbert: see if command:lsmod|grep usb_storage        produces a result
<newuser> hahahaa   No... Im not... Im an ol fart that never had time to explore other music venues... how can I??
<jalbert> "lsmod|grep usb_storage"?
<genii> jalbert: Yes
<jalbert> OK I got:
<jalbert> usb_storage            72256  0
<jalbert> libusual               17936  1 usb_storage
<jalbert> scsi_mod              142348  6 sbp2,usb_storage,sg,sd_mod,sr_mod,libata
<jalbert> usbcore               134280  7 ndiswrapper,usbhid,usb_storage,libusual,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd
<newuser> as far as yahoo music... When I sign in it always works with windozzz
<jalbert> was that too many lines to paste?
<genii> jalbert: Then usb_storage is already loaded
<Daisuke_Ido> newuser: open amarok, go to the playlists tab on the left, and check out radio streams
<genii> jalbert: Normally 3 or more lines is much but it's comparatively slow today ;)
<newuser> cool  I will thx
<Daisuke_Ido> should be pre-loaded with cool-streams and shoutcast streams (i believe)
<jalbert> ok then why can't it see the NTFS drive in there?
<genii> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> jalbert: ue abovementioned pastebin to post the results of the command:  sudo fdisk -l
<jalbert> ok
<jalbert> fdisk?
<genii> yes
<genii> sudo fdisk -l
<jahttp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47915/
<genii> ok reading
<jalbert> it's seeing it, but it won't mounbt :(
<genii> is it in /etc/fstab ?
<genii> eg:   grep -e sdb -f /etc/fstab
<genii> should show a rssult if it is
<jalbert> nope
<genii> *result
<jalbert> no /dev/sdb1
<genii> jalbert: Need to make an entry then
<jalbert> oh wait
<jake_> I'm getting an error while trying to install the KDE4 packages for Gusty
<jake_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jake_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa2_all.deb
<jake_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jalbert> when I ran the command
<jake_> apt-get -f install isn't working
<jalbert> nothing at all came up
<genii> jalbert: That means it wasn't found.
<jalbert> ok
<jalbert> so I need to add it then
<genii> jalbert: Kmenu..System Settings..Advanced tab..Disks and Filesystems
<genii> jalbert: Does it show there? sdb2
<genii> sdb1 rather
<newuser> to install realplayer 10 for linux is there a specific destination folder to put it in to enable it to work with firefox or opera?
<jake_> ideas? current kde4 apps in the kmenu aren't working as I expected
<Daisuke_Ido> !brokenkde4 | jake_
<ubotu> jake_: If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<jake_> thanks!
<jalbert> genii: yes it does
<genii> jalbert: Then you should be able from there in Administrator Mode to allow regular users to mount it, etc
<genii> jalbert: Since is removable normally would have automount not on
<jalbert> ok
<jalbert> for some reason, the login dialog isn't coming up
<jalbert> one sec
<genii> jalbert: Since we used sudo recently it should remember you are doing admin things recently and not bug all the time
<SudoKing> you used me? when?
<SudoKing> oh
<genii> SudoKing: I think you need to switch your beep flagging to sudok from sudo ;)
 * genii slides SudoKing a consolation beer
<jalbert> I know, but the window border is red...
<jalbert> one sec
<Daisuke_Ido> newuser: i've gotta ask, and i know i'm going to regret it, but...  why realplayer?
<jalbert> I'm going to reboot
<genii> red border = good
<jalbert> Daisuke_Ido, maybe he has some old porn from like 1998
<jalbert> one sec, rebooting
 * genii wonders of this "rebooting" thing
<deuryte> xcell
<uberbob> anyone have any problems with blender starting up? I'm getting segmentation faults
<newuser> well, like I said, Im an ol fart and never really looked into anything else.. It was what worked at the time and still Doesnt work with my system.. I think I need drivers for my sound and video still because i get a distored video page with no movement
<newuser> also it works seamlessly with any browser on Windozzzz   so i thought it would work well on linux also as long as they have linux installations for it... \
<Dr_willis> I thought realplayer had some linux  type licensed player. i forget the name
<Dr_willis> Realplayer has really fallen from where it used to be. :)
<newuser> so far I've been and continue to be discouraged with the laptop... NO sound or Video capabilities for web so far...   I think i need drivers?? any ideas??  Toshiba satallite A205-s4707   not sure what is in it... Got it at walmart supersale black friday $768.  reg price  $398. for me... Got 2
<Dr_willis> with some of the new laptops and their chipsets you might need the latest versions of alsa I think.
<Dr_willis> as for 'video for web'  a lot depends on the site/kind of video.
<newuser> Dr_willis realplayer 10 gold  I just installed it but I still cant see video online.. I miss MY DISCOVERY.COM !!!!
<newuser> where can I find the alsa
<Dr_willis> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<newuser> this is a new laptop    shouldn't it have the latest already?
<Dr_willis> the chipset is so NEW that alsa might not have support for it yet.
<newuser> i see
<Dr_willis> or its some variant/bugged/changed version of an older version thats causing issues.
<Dr_willis> Gotta love the ever changing standards/chipsets :)
<Dr_willis> Of coruse with the next release of ubuntu, the laptops may work. BUt then there may be new laptops that then have new chipsets that may not work.
<Dr_willis> My laptop dident do linux too well when i first got it. Its now a year old. and works Great with ubuntu.
<newuser> ubotu   hello again,,,  Yes it is x'ed
<Dr_willis> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dr_willis> ubotu is a bot. :) that spits out factoids on demand.
<jalbert> genii: I'm getting this error: Unable to enter file:///home/jalbert/<mount point>. You do not have access rights to this location.
<newuser> thx
<jalbert> how can that be? I'm logged in as myself!
<ardchoille> jalbert: Look into the permisions/ownership of the mountpoint
<jalbert> It says the owner is root
<ardchoille> aha :)
<jalbert> :/
<genii> sudo chown -R jalbert:jalbert /home/jalbert/<mountpoint>
<ardchoille> genii got it :)
<newuser> hahahaha   Boy I guess I got a lot to learn and am having fun doing it to thanks to all of you for your help tonight,,, I gotta shut down    son has  an early practice tomm... Later
<genii> substitute mountpoint accordingly
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I dident think one normally chmoded mountpoints that way.
<Dr_willis> is this a windows/ntfs or other filesystem?
<genii> Dr_willis: Definitely not good practise, I agree
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Well, I didn't think one normally made mountpoints in $HOME
<jalbert> genii: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  i normally put links in Home pointing to the right /media/whever :)
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Links I can see, but not mountpoints
<Dr_willis> Of course with the various FUSE things.. i do have mountpoints in there. :)
 * genii ponders `newline'
<Dr_willis> may be a typo in the bash script, or an extra cr/lf issue.. or a dash/bash issue
<Evil_> I didn't think Kubuntu installed a firewall by default, but frostwire says a firewall is blocking it
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<picharritas> hola, alguien habla español?
<genii> Dr_willis: I just re examined what I put, looks right
<Dr_willis> It has a firewall with no rules by default.
<ardchoille> !es | picharritas
<ubotu> picharritas: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hydrogen> the default policy is ACCEPT though
<Dr_willis> jalbert,  what text editor did you use?
<hydrogen> so you shouldn't have anything blocked
<jake_> ok, thanks. KDE4 is working great.
<jalbert> I'm using Konsole
<genii> jalbert: Should't matter
<jalbert> it's a bash shell
<ardchoille> jalbert: konsole, yes, but which editor in konsole?
<Dr_willis> Ive seen 'issues' befor where people use windoes notepad.exe - THAT can cause issues..
<deuryte> hey!!  dr phil ? !11  er I mean dr willis?
<jalbert> I just typed it at the command line in Konsole
<kaankee> i installed java5 using spt-get install command but when i type java -version command i am getting the following error
<kaankee> The program 'java' can be found in the following packages:
<Dr_willis> "Please state the nature of the Linux emergancy" :)
<genii> jalbert: You got the newline error after the chown command or when you tried to mount the drive?
<kaankee>  * cacao
<kaankee>  * j2re1.4
<kaankee>  * kaffe
<Dr_willis> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<kaankee>  * jamvm
<kaankee>  * java-gcj-compat
<jalbert> when I typed that line into the console, I got that error
<kaankee>  * gij-4.1
<kaankee>  * gij-4.2
<kaankee>  * sablevm
<kaankee> Try: apt-get install <selected package>
<kaankee> -bash: java: command not found
<kaankee> plz help me...
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> jalbert: OK cut and paste it from here to konsole then
<Daisuke_Ido> WHOA there, getting a little superexcited with the pasting
<genii> sudo chown -R jalbert:jalbert /home/jalbert/
<genii> then put the name of the dir you have there as mountpoint
<jalbert> appears to be changing permissions to every subdirectory on that HDD
<jalbert> thanks
<Dr_willis> kaankee,  if using Gutsy/7.10 - i belive the 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras' will install java and other web/media bits
<kaankee> i am using kubuntu 7.10
<genii> then it must have been mounted
<jalbert> yay
<jalbert> :)
<Dr_willis> kaankee,  install that package then :) its a must get on any of my new installs
<Dr_willis> !find restricted-extras
<ubotu> Found: kubuntu-restricted-extras, ubuntu-restricted-extras, xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dr_willis> Just to make sure i spelt it right. :) its   kubuntu-restricted-extras
<kaankee> k.. thanks... i am installing now..
<hellonull> do restricted extras include nvidia restricted drivers?
<genii> I'm not sure how chown on an ntfs filesystem might affect how it runs if you have xp/2k/vista etc running off it normally
<hydrogen> it wouldn't matter
<jalbert> well it's an old drive I pulled out of a laptop
<hydrogen> ntfs doesn't respect ownership
<jalbert> it has an XP installation on it
<kaankee> where can i find multiverse repository in kubuntu
<Dr_willis> genii,  with vfat/ntfs - Im pretty sure you Must mount them with the proper umask, or other options.
<ardchoille> kaankee: If you're running Gutsy, it should already be enabled
<Dr_willis> or use the ntfs-3g stuff.. Not sure how it handles the  permissions.. need to read those docs some day
<genii> Dr_willis: He had an automatic entry already in fstab
<jalbert> um...
<jalbert> it's still giving me the same error when I click the icon
<kaankee> i am new to kubuntu.. i dont know anything about gutsy.. i am using kubuntu 7.10
<Dr_willis>  Hmm - My ntfs-3g fstab entry -->  /dev/hda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<genii> Dr_willis: I'm just vaguely worried if chowning to some linux username of it might affect booting/running Windows from it
<Dr_willis> kaankee,  GUtsy IS 7.10
<tahsin> can anyone give me the link to the ubuntu channel?
<Dr_willis> genii,  i have never seen that happen. I would guess it would give an error about how it cant chown/chmod the stuff.
<jake_> irc://#ubuntu@irc.freenode.net
<Dr_willis> genii,  in fact i seem to recall that exact issue befor  when copying stuff to a ntfs drive.
<genii> jalbert: OK. In konsole: sudo nano /etc/fstab           then go to the end of the very last word of the very last line. Hit enter a few times then save it
<genii> jalbert: Do that by ctrl-x then choose Y or yes to save, enter key for default name
<Dr_willis> the 'fte' editor can show newlines and carrage returns both.. But im not sure how they would of gotten in there.
<jalbert> what's nano?
<genii> I suspect the fstab needs a newline
<genii> jalbert: a text editor for consoles
<hydrogen> echo ' ' >> /etc/fstab
<hydrogen> tadaa
<genii> hydrogen: nope, needs admin priv
<Dr_willis> hydrogen,  just be sure to use >> and not > :)
<genii> and sudo echo >>somefile doesn't work, try it
<hydrogen> echo '' | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<hydrogen> tadaaer
<hydrogen> or you could open a root console..
<genii> hydrogen: Better :)
<hydrogen> its not that complicated
<jalbert> ok should I post the results?
<genii> jalbert: If less than 3 lines or so sure
<genii> otherwise pastebin
<jalbert> hold on
<hydrogen> there shouldn't be results..
<jalbert> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<genii> hydrogen: Thats my thought too
<jalbert> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47925/
<hydrogen> ohh
<hydrogen> heh
<jalbert> ok now what am I supposed to do?
 * hydrogen lets genii continue with this one
<genii> I see the issue
<XceII> Dr_willis: Help...bill gates has fallen and cant get up....j/k.
<hydrogen> jalbert: unix files expect a blank line at the end of them
<hydrogen> for the most part
<hydrogen> so go to the last line
<Dr_willis> XceII,  quick get the lawnmower!
<hydrogen> and hit enter
<jalbert> yeah
<XceII> lol
<hydrogen> then Ctrl-x, y, enter
<hydrogen> to save it
<jalbert> so go to: /dev/sdb1 <mount\040point> auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,exec,nosuid 0 0
<genii> jalbert:  the convention of using <something> in instructions means to replace <something> with the real thing thats relevent to your setup
<jalbert> and hit enter?
<XceII> genni: u my buddy.
<hydrogen> ahaha
 * hydrogen didn't see that part
 * Dr_willis think there was some oddities in that line..
 * Dr_willis is vastly confused now..
<XceII> lol
<XceII> bill on the mind
<Dr_willis> \040point   ? where did \040 come from?
<jalbert> so I have to edit the path of the mount point?
<Dr_willis> The path to the mountpoint must be correct and the directory for the mount point MUST exist befor somthing is mounted to it.
 * hydrogen thinks its far past time for a gui fstab editor
<genii> <mount\040point>      is no good
<genii> as a mountpoint
<genii> replace it with something like  /home/jalbert/sdb1
<jalbert> I can see that
<XceII> duh
<genii> then save that file, do in konsole: mkdir ~/sdb1
<Dr_willis> I perfer /media/Porn :)
<XceII> oi
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: this IS the problem with a gui fstab editor (kde's disks and filesystems applet)
<genii> jalbert: Yes you need to make some mountpoint that is valid
<XceII> another perv
<Dr_willis> Its for resarch..I am a Doctor. :)
<Daisuke_Ido> you can't have /media/Porn/
<Daisuke_Ido> it has to be broken down and categorized further.
<genii> Actually /media/sdb1   is the best mount to put there for conventional sanity
<genii> instead of anything in ~
<Dr_willis> Daisuke_Ido,  well I have seperate hard drives for the different catagories. :)
 * genii sends hydrogen vifstab
<Daisuke_Ido> now THAT gets creepy
<Dr_willis> !info vimtutor
<ubotu> Package vimtutor does not exist in gutsy
 * hydrogen sends genii vipw
<genii> jalbert: Still here? ;)
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: iirc, vimtutor is in the vim-full package
<jalbert> yeah
<jalbert> how do I save this file?
<XceII> deuryte....wake up.
<genii> jalbert: If so please tell what you put for what was <whatever\040> or such
 * hydrogen doesn't even want to think about what would be in an emacs-full package
<jalbert> heheh
<jalbert> okay
<jalbert> I put /media/sdb1
<genii> jalbert: to save, hit ctrl and x key together.Then choose y to save.Enter key to confirm name
<genii> jalbert: Good :)
<genii> at least /media/sdb1 is sane convention
<Voyage__> iam using virtual box to run winxp .  how to share files and folders in win xp? it only shows c: .
<genii> jalbert: After saving, do:     sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<jalbert> I don't know how I managed to get the mount point named like that
<genii> jalbert: Yes, that was very odd name etc
<jalbert> it was generated by the System Settings program
 * hydrogen wonders what that character is
<Daisuke_Ido> hydrogen: i remember when i was 13-14 or so, i frequented the local BBSes, and one of them had a file section devoted to emacs.  tons upon tons of files, and i never downloaded them (i had neither the time nor the credits to, for one)...  i wonder...  if i had downloaded emacs back then, would i hate it so much now?
<Daisuke_Ido> probably.
<XceII> Linux is logical...windoze is logistical...linux=7.10   windows=666.
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I did d/l it and still detest the thing
<Daisuke_Ido> jalbert: kde's disks & filesystems applet stinks
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: that's why i said probably :D
<jalbert> ok
<jalbert> now it's saying there are no files or folders there
<Daisuke_Ido> it isn't mounted yet
<hydrogen> mount /media/sdb1
<Daisuke_Ido> D&F applet tried to give my swap partition a mount point :\
<genii> what hydrogen said :)
<hydrogen> heh
<Voyage__> any one?
<hydrogen> thats what hydrogen said!
<hydrogen> ooooh, burn!
<deuryt1> xcell
<jalbert> mount: /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /media/sdb1 busy
<jalbert> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdb1 is mounted on /home/jalbert/<mount point>
<XceII> ya
<jalbert> wtf?!?
<genii> LOL
<XceII> gnite bro
<Daisuke_Ido> jalbert: umount /dev/sdb1
<jalbert> heheh okay
<hydrogen> oh my
<genii> you used <mountpoint> literally from the instructions earlier
<hydrogen> yay for kde
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: i still say it's the D&F applet :\
<jalbert> hmmm.... umount: /dev/sdb1 mount disagrees with the fstab
<genii> jalbert: umount /home/jalbert/<mountpoint>                      exactly
<deuryt1> 2 things.........  1]  after closing chat it wouldn't start back up, so I logged out and logged in and it took, #2  the cd's you just burned for me?, they work in my dvd...
<genii> with the <mountpoint>
<Daisuke_Ido> ah yeah, you'd have to do that
<Daisuke_Ido> not <mountpoint>, <mount point>
<Voyage__> iam using virtual box to run winxp .  how to share files and folders in win xp? it only shows c: .
<hydrogen> or umount -f /dev/sdb1
<hydrogen> as root
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: I do now think it's what put that weird string for mount
<hydrogen> might be easier than trying to get the escaping right (even with tab completion)
<XceII> deu  off topic room
<hydrogen> sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<jalbert> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<jalbert> hydrogen: ok done
<genii> does:mount|grep sdb1       produce a result now or just command prompt again
<jalbert> now can I go ahead and mount the damn drive?
<genii> See above instruction first
<genii> If it still shows on <mountpoint> need force
<jalbert> ok
<jalbert> now try mounting it?
<hydrogen> yes
 * genii sips a coffee
<jalbert> ok...
<genii> I need to go, 1:15am here
<genii> jalbert: Success/failure?
<genii> other?
<jalbert> ok it said: You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/sdb1
<genii> sudo chown :plugdev /media/sdb1
<genii> then try again
<jalbert> chown: changing group of `/media/sdb1': Read-only file system
<genii> wtf?
<hydrogen> you need to unmount it first
<jalbert> ok...
<jalbert> umount it, then chown it?
<hydrogen> yes
<jalbert> ok...
<genii> hydrogen: Can you continue? He needs likely user/users or so in fstab or ownership of the mount obviously. I need sleep
<hydrogen> i need sleep as well :/
<jalbert> ok!
<hydrogen> this should fix it though
<hydrogen> did it?
<genii> I hope so
<jalbert> now it opens, but the files are not visible
<hydrogen> me too
<hydrogen> did you remount it after chowning?
<jalbert> ok when I mount it, then try to open it it tells me I don't have ebnough rights
<jalbert> it still says it's owned by root
 * genii hangs on a while longer
<hydrogen> needs some umask stuff probably
<jalbert> wait... no it doesn't
<jalbert> one sec
 * genii sips his coffee
<jalbert> I'm going to post a screenshot
 * genii refills the mug
<genii> I suspect user/users or some uid crap needed
<genii> I really hate ntfs
<hydrogen> wouldn't be users
<hydrogen> as he could mount it
<genii> Weird, his fstab paste shows users there
<genii> hydrogen: Yeah
<jalbert> http://img265.imageshack.us/img265/7789/sdb1propertiesfu8.png
<hydrogen> kde still looks confused
<jalbert> see where it says: /home/jalbert/<mount point>
<jalbert> ?
<genii> Yes it thinks still on <mountpoint>
<jalbert> why oh why?
 * hydrogen suggests a windowsesque-copout
<hydrogen> reboot!
<jalbert> hehehe
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: look closer again, not <mountpoint>
<Daisuke_Ido> <mount point>
<jalbert> I really don't think a rebot is going to do anything
<jalbert> *reboot*
<hydrogen> well
<genii> jalbert: When you did: mount|grep sdb1       command earlier it just came back to a command prompt, yes?
<hydrogen> if its mounted somewhere
<jalbert> lemme check...
<genii> Daisuke_Ido: Ah, interesting
<jalbert> yeah it did
 * genii ponders mtab
<XceII> I'm here to rock...help me out.
<hydrogen> what happens if you run `ls /media/sdb1`
<hydrogen> in konsole
<jalbert> hehehe
<jalbert> permission denied
<XceII> oi
<jalbert> sudo ls /media/sdb1
<XceII> su -i  rock
<jalbert> well there it is
<hydrogen> hmm
<hydrogen> what does the `groups` command output?
<genii> jalbert? : sudo gave a list
<jalbert> yes
<genii> bah
<Jay-Oh-En> what's the best desktop environment?
<hydrogen> also-- the output of ls -ld /media/sdb1
<hydrogen> windows 3.1
<XceII> jay..the one you pick
<jalbert> it's an XP installation on there
<jalbert> along with a bunch of other stuff
<hydrogen> jalbert: paste the output of those two commands please
<hydrogen> `groups` and `ls -ld /media/sdb1`
<jalbert> ok
<jalbert> jalbert adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev admin
<hydrogen> okay
<hydrogen> so thats fine
<genii> hmm. His other ntfs drive has mount options: ntfs defaults,uid=0,gid=0,auto,rw,nouser       the sdb1 has: auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,exec,nosuid
<jalbert> dr-x------ 1 root root 24576 2007-11-14 23:37 /media/sdb1
<hydrogen> theres the problem.
<jalbert> root
<XceII> genii: Rocks.
<hydrogen> what does it show if you unmount it?
<hydrogen> umount /dev/sdb1 && ls -ld /media/sdb1
<genii> the chown :plugdev    apparently did not take
<jalbert> jalbert@c-24-13-105-49sys:~$ umount /media/sdb1
<jalbert> jalbert@c-24-13-105-49sys:~$ ls -ld /media/sdb1
<jalbert> drwxr-xr-x 2 root plugdev 4096 2007-12-12 00:07 /media/sdb1
<hydrogen> okay
<genii> Good
<hydrogen> so
<hydrogen> its the mask on mounting
<hydrogen> try setting uid=1000,gid=1000
<hydrogen> in fstab
<hydrogen> in the options column
<genii> Also I'd say change the one "auto" by itself to ntfs
<jalbert> ok so I have to open fstab in nano?
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> any editor
<genii> heh
<jalbert> kate?
<hydrogen> you can use kateif you want
<hydrogen> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<genii> kdesu kate
<jalbert> I just did "sudo kate fstab"
<jalbert> I mean /etc/fstab
<genii> hydrogen, jalbert I gotta go
<hydrogen> its better to use kdesu
<hydrogen> cu genii
<jalbert> ok
<genii> DONT use sudo for gui stuff
<jalbert> thanks genii
<genii> bleh
<jalbert> ok
<genii> jalbert: I'll be around tomorrow if it still a headache but i think you'll get it now
<genii> hydrogen Gnite
<jalbert> ok
<jalbert> thanks
<XceII> nite genii
<jalbert> I might be around in the evening, though I still have a bit of xmas sbhopping to hopping to do
<jalbert> xmas shopping
<jalbert> I'm gonna go hopping and schbopping
<jalbert> anyway
<jalbert> what do I have to change in there?
<jalbert> edit this? /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 auto users,atime,auto,rw,nodev,exec,nosuid 0 0
<XceII> Xmas is not about purchasing..its about helping.
<jalbert> hydrogen: what do I edit in here?
<import> need some help wine needs this and i dont know where to get it install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<import> anyone here?
<mox69> hi
<import> mox69 hey
<import> can ya help me?
<mox69> import: what ya trying to do?
<import> above
<import> install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<import> its for wine
<mox69> ahh
<mox69> hmm well
<import> i did apt-get install mono but it still wont work
<mox69> your gonna need to get an .exe file im sure
<mox69> mono = run .net on linux
<import> aww
<mox69> so you technically want the .net runtime environment 2.0
<progmanos> has anyone managed to successfully install kde4 rc2 on gutsy?
<import> so i need to wine mono to get it work
<mox69> mono lets you run .net stuff without wine
<mox69> does that make sense?
<emilsedgh> import: mono is for writing programs, not running them
<import> yep
<emilsedgh> i think
<import> i need the runtime
<mox69> mono is the linux version of the .net runtime
<mox69> since your in wine, you still want the windows version
<mox69> now I have NO idea if .NET 2,0 will install / run in wine
<import> mox 69 im getting mono-runtime see if that works
<mox69> ok
<progmanos> i have an error (I'm assuming the package is at fault) kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 will not install
<hellonull> where do you enable nvidia drivers in kubuntu 7.10 w/ rc2?
<mox69> import: check here http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3754
<mox69> thats what you need
<progmanos> Here's the output of aptitude: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kwriteconfig', which is also in package kdebase-bin
<emilsedgh> !brokenkde4 | progmanos
<ubotu> progmanos: If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<import> thank you
<progmanos> will try
<import> thank you again
<import> its working nicely
<hellonull> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<progmanos> thanks, ubotu
<progmanos> that worked
<hellonull> lol ubotu is a bot :-P
<progmanos> lol
<mox69> he still appreciates praise im sure :)
<progmanos>  ;-)
<progmanos> kudos to whoever wrote the bot's response
<progmanos>  :-)
<ere4si> ubotu is wise
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is wise - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<progmanos> classic
<progmanos> lol
<TheFishy> I change my kde login manager GUI to something different and it doesn't change, anyone know how to fix this?
<TheFishy> anyone?
<LimCore> TheFishy: kdm gdm
<LimCore>  /etc/init.d/gdm  stop        then  ....../kdm start
<TheFishy> no such dir
<progmanos> ah, tracked down the author of the ubotu response to my post.  it's ljl .  found at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi?search=kde4
<LimCore> TheFishy: install kdm
<progmanos> kudos to ljl
<TheFishy> it ia
<TheFishy> it is*
<TheFishy> brb
<ansk-ri> i'm having problem with my wireless connection
<flake> is there a way to set up the soundcard to mix audio so I can avoid those  /dev/dsp: Device busy or resource..   ?
<TheFishy> so after struggling with apt to work... had some errors with it
<TheFishy> it gives me and i quote
<TheFishy> "kdm is already the newest version."
<mox69> what are you trying to do Fishy?
<mcquaid> is there a kde app for editing id3 tags of mp3s?
<qutoz> hi, I need to login as postgres user without login as root first, I tried to make that but it keep asking me about the password
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i install ubuntu desktop?
<emilsedgh> mcquaid: there is, search kde-apps.org for it
<mcquaid> i am can't find it
<emilsedgh> !info ubuntu-desktop | Jay-Oh-En
<ubotu> jay-oh-en: ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.79 (gutsy), package size 22 kB, installed size 48 kB
<mcquaid> well i see a qt4 app, hoping  there's something in the ubnuntu packages
<emilsedgh> Jay-Oh-En: just install it using adept or apt-get
<mcquaid> thought there might be a popular one for kde like easytag for gnome
<emilsedgh> mcquaid: let me search
<Stevethepirate> Easytag works I think
<Stevethepirate> !id3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about id3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info kid3
<ubotu> kid3: KDE MP3 ID3 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<ardchoille> mcquaid: ^^
<ardchoille> Though, easytag is pretty nice
<emilsedgh> and theres a kmp3tag...wow many applications for that purpose
<mcquaid> cool, well i'll give those two a try if not it's easytag
<Jay-Oh-En> how come firefox is slow on KDE
<Stevethepirate> Um. its not really.
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: You mean takes a while to launch?
<Stevethepirate> Still about 40% faster than on windows Xp on the same PC
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: no like overall and yes it takes a while to launch too
<Stevethepirate> The loading time is marginally slower
<Stevethepirate> but actual running
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Enable pipelining. In ff, type "about:config" into the location bar, then type "pipelin" into the config bar and change the pipelining and proxy.pipelining to "true" and the maxrequests to 8. Restart and it should be faster.
<ubuntu> Installing Kubuntu, wewt.
<stanley> hi there
<ubuntu> Hey.
<stanley> does anyone have instructions on how to install firefox 2.0.0.11 in kubuntu?//
<Stevethepirate> stanley: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ubuntu> Beat me to it.
<ardchoille> stanley: It's in the repos
<stanley> i have downloaded the tar zip and extracted the files to my home folder under a folder called firefox
<Stevethepirate> With (k)Ubuntu, I need a way to merge 2 networks via a single PC so that PC's on both sides of the bridge [as such] have access to the primary PC, and all PC's on the internal side [as such] have access directly to all the PC's on the external side..
<Stevethepirate> So basically:      External <--->  PC <--->  Internal
<Stevethepirate> External + Internal need access to "PC"
<Stevethepirate> Internal needs access to External
<Stevethepirate> External does not neccessarily need direct (all port) access to Internal, but certain ports do need to be forwarded to specific Internal PC's
<ardchoille> stanley: How's that for simple instructions? lol
<qutoz> hi, I need to login as postgres user without login as root first, I tried to make that but it keep asking me about the password
<GradeFPoultry> Stanley: Just type sudo apt-get install firefox, and it should do all the work for you.
<stanley> ardchoille: tried that but i get this message
<mox69> steve: do you have 2 network cards in the pc...
<stanley> v
<stanley> Package firefox is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<stanley> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<stanley> is only available from another source
<stanley> E: Package firefox has no installation candidate
<ardchoille> stanley: Are you on Gutsy?
<stanley> yes 7.10
<stanley> i just downloaded and installed it on Mon
<ardchoille> stanley: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | stanley
<ubotu> stanley: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<stanley> actually this is my first time using Kubuntu or linux
<mox69> stan: open a terminal
<stanley> mox69: done
<mox69> type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ardchoille> stanley: Open konqueror and type in:  file://etc/apt/sources.list
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: what about it using a lot of my system stuff
<ardchoille> stanley: Open konqueror and type in:  file:///etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> stanley: The copy/paste that into pastebin
<mox69> stan: or do  what ardch says, proally easier
<stanley> mox69: it says no such file or directory
<GradeFPoultry> This is a really stupid question, but how to I view a list of servers in Konversation?
<ardchoille> stanley: Are you sure you put the path i correctly?
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: it uses alot of memory
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: firefox has many known memory leaks
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: And using certain, or too many, extensions can slow it down and eat more memory
<Cold_Inz> Anyone know how to fix the system freeze wich is caused by superkaramba ? (can move mouse, and superkaramba gadgets keep running, x-org takes 99-100% cpu) "fixed" when not using superkaramba so it's either the problem or it's triggering something in the xorg, haven't seen it otherwise
<stanley> ardchoille: file:///etc/apt/sources.list -> no souch file or directory
<Cold_Inz> also alot of others having the same problems when searching google, but none come up with a fix other than to stop using superkaramba
<ardchoille> stanley: That would explain why you can't install anything
<ardchoille> !source-o-matic | stanley
<ubotu> stanley: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<mox69> cold inz: goto a terminal and type: rm -r .qt
<mox69> and get used to doing that every time you boot :)
<mox69> kill and restart superkaramba as well
<ardchoille> mox69: or put a bash script in ~/.kde/Autostart
<mox69> err do: rm -r ~/.qt
<stanley> ardchoille: it ubuntu, i am on kubuntu...no diff yes?
<ardchoille> stanley: No diff, they both use the same repo list
<Cold_Inz> or put it in rc scrit. anyways, what exactly is causing it ?
<zekix> plop
<zekix> hi all
<zekix> gentoo?
<ardchoille> No, kubuntu
<zekix> # tribugentoo
<stanley> ardchoille: i get a konqueror4ZCM3b.tmp file which opened in Kate
<homercycles> Help! I'm installing kubuntu (7.10) and it's at 82% saying "Configuring apt" and "scanning the mirror..." but isn't getting anywhere. I'm still using the install/live CD to use Konversation to be in this chat room. Thanks
<zekix> #tribugentoo
<ardchoille> stanley: How did you get that?
<Cold_Inz> mox69: do you know what exactly is causing the freezeup ? what in .qt/ is making it happen ?
<stanley> i clicked on the Create Sources List buttonon the website you gave
<zekix> kubuntu fr?
<ardchoille> stanley: Ah, ok, you need to save that file somewhere but give it the name "sources.list"  (without quotes), then open a terminal and do:  sudo cp /wherever/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> stanley: When that is done, you need to update your sources with:  sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> stanley: Then you should be good to go
<mox69> cold_inz: i really don;t know , but superkaramba does something to a file in that directory that causes all of my GUI programs to spike to 99%
<mox69> cold_inz: I tried to figure out why, but never really could. The problem will go away after you rm that directory and restart the slow / hung apps
<Cold_Inz> mox69: hm ok at least I got something to work on now, thanks !
<mox69> and it went away forever when i un-installed superkaramba and Baghira
<stanley> silly me...i am supposed to replace /wherever with the path of the sources.list on my system right>?
<ardchoille> mox69: baghira works great here, no spikes
<ardchoille> stanley: replace wherever with wherever you saved it
<egonw> questions about the KDE4RC2 can you go here? if so, anyone reported a overwrite problem when installing kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 yet?
<mox69> ya i think it was more superkaramba
<hellonull> egonw: yeah i think i saw someone in here with that earlier
<hellonull> !brokenkde4 | egonw
<ubotu> egonw: If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<ardchoille> stanley: Did you understand that?
<Cold_Inz> mox69: I think it's a version of either QT or xorg not very happy amongst superkaramba applications or something, so some people don't have the problem because of that, but that's just my theory
<stanley> ardchoille: and mox69 a whole bunch of stuff is appearing on the console window
<stanley> looks like it's downloading
<ardchoille> stanley: is it doing "ignore" or "hit" ?
<egonw> hellonull: OK, giving that a try...
<stanley> it's doing "Get"
<ardchoille> stanley: Good
<egonw> hellonull: I think I understand the problem...
<mox69> Cold_Inz: yep I am pretty sure its something with QT or X, but was never really able to track it down
<stanley> finished now. but just some errors about index files
<ardchoille> stanley: Can you pastebin those errors?
<stanley> downloading firefox files
<stanley> err...sorry i have not used pastebin before
<mox69> stan: if the error is a line or two just copy/past in here
<mox69> stan: say less than 50 words
<ardchoille> stanley: It may have failed to fetch sources lists, no problem there, you can update again later. If it persists, then you might post back here
<stanley> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<ardchoille> Right, that can happen
<ardchoille> Just update again later. Which ones failed?
<stanley> I am sure these instructions (like sources.list) are somewhere in a Knowledgebase yes?
<ardchoille> !repos | stanley
<ubotu> stanley: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<stanley> deb.opera.com etch
<stanley> that failed
<ardchoille> stanley: You should not be using any debian source4s at all, that can hose your system
<ardchoille> stanley: You should only be using ubuntu sources
<mox69> kubuntu isn't binary compatable with debian...?
<ardchoille> stanley: Can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<stanley> ardchoille: but it got downloaded already
<ardchoille> mox69: it's very dangerous
<stanley> can it be removed? BTW firefox is up and running
<mox69> hmm :) alright i should remember that
<ardchoille> stanley: Can you please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<stanley> how do i do that please?
<ardchoille> stanley: Open konqueror and type in:  file:///etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> stanley: Then copy and paste that into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ardchoille> Then give us the url
<stanley> paste ok URL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47930/
<egonw> hellonull: that helped! thanx!
<cpk1> argh whats the proposed updates repo?
<hellonull> np egonw
<ardchoille> stanley: Remove lines 29 - 31 and save.
<ardchoille> stanley: Then: sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> stanley: Correction, remove lines 29 - 35 and save
<ardchoille> stanley: You should only use ubuntu sources and then only the sources for your release (using edgy sources in gutsy is bad)
<stanley> ardchoille: i have 3 versions of sources.list files
<Aut0zz> how long should it take kubuntu to boot up, jus trying to test not install
<ardchoille> stanley: You can only use one at a time, if you mix releases or distros you're only gonna cause yourself problems
<stanley> sources.list, sources.listd sources.listdistUpgrade
<stanley> ardchoille: lines 29 to 31 deleted
<ardchoille> stanley: delete the edgy sources too
<stanley> arrghhh...i cant save the file
<ardchoille> the last three lines I believe it was
<ardchoille> stanley: kdesudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> stanley: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> stanley: Be careful with that kate editor, it's running as admin user, so watch what you're doing while it's open.
<stanley> can i remove the other 2 sources.list files?
<ardchoille> stanley: Leave them for now, they aren't hurting anything and they aren't being used.
<ardchoille> stanley: It's a good idea to take care of the current sources.list file first, then decide if you want to delete the others.
<stanley> ok
<stanley> thank you so much
<ardchoille> yw :)
<apparle> ardchoille: Thanks for yesterday
<apparle>  :D
<stanley> if i ever have to do a ./configuration on any package, does kubuntu have the gcc compiler already?>
<ardchoille> stanley: Any time you finish editing the sources.list, you need to update your sources with: sudo apt-get update
<stanley> or do i have to download it?
<stanley> yes doing the update now
<ardchoille> stanley: I've never had to compile. But if you do, you'll need to install build-essential
<ardchoille> stanley: The ubuntu repos are huge :)
<ardchoille> apparle: yw :)
<stanley> build-essential is an application i can download yes?/
<ardchoille> Yes, it's the compiler and other tools you'll need to compile from source
<hellonull> i'm a recent gnome convert... where in kubuntu do i go for user/group management?
<ardchoille> hellonull: terminal?
<stanley> does anyone have issues with Kopete 0.12.7 using the MSN plugin?
<ardchoille> I don't know of any gui tools for that
<homercycles> My system has onboard Realtek HD Audio and a PCI Soundblaster Live card (needed for strange speakers). Sound was working but after reboot/install of ati driver, sound isn't working. Is there a way to set the SB Live as my default sound output?
<ardchoille> stanley: updating kopete shold fix that MSN problem
<stanley> so i am not the only one
<homercycles> The System Settings, Sound System, Hardware tab only lets me choose between various sound libraries, not hardware, alas
<ardchoille> stanley: It's beginning to sound like you updated from an earlier release of ubuntu/kubuntu
<stanley> ardchoille: nope, it's a fresh install
<ardchoille> stanley: Please do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<stanley> i cant even get ubuntu to work when i tried to burn the iso i downloaded
<homercycles> strangely enough, it will let me choose the hardware for MIDI, just not normal sound
<hellonull> stanley: did you do a checksum on the iso?
<ardchoille> stanley: That will update your sources and then upgrade all of your apps to the latest versions
<stanley> no i didnt download the checksum
<stanley> after a few attempts i gave up and went with kubuntu
<ardchoille> stanley: Always a good idea to checksum an iso, can save you from making coasters :)
<stanley> which i must say has a pretty cool interface
<hellonull> esp. if you download it via http
<stanley> ardchoille: yes agree. I realised that only recently
<stanley> the kde 4 rc2 iso has only the live version of kde 4 yes? does it also have the packages required to install kde 4?
<homercycles> My system has onboard Realtek HD Audio and a PCI Soundblaster Live card (needed for strange speakers). Sound was working but after reboot/install of ati driver, sound isn't working. Is there a way to set the SB Live as my default sound output?
<ardchoille> stanley: If this is your first week using Linux, then I would recommend you not using/installing kde4.. unless you plan to help squash lots of bugs :)
<Stevethepirate> Widgets on my kde4 rc2 are like -stuck- in the middle of the screen
<Stevethepirate> such failure
<stanley> ardchoille: hahah...yes good idea
<stanley> since there is the live cd I will just look at the interface
<stanley> have you tired it?
<ardchoille> I don't use beta software, I don't have the patience for it
<stanley> oh ok
<Tm_T> Stevethepirate: works fine here
<apparle> ardchoille: I get this error while configuring source packages http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47931/
<hellonull> Stevethepirate: mine are working fine, too
<ardchoille> apparle: You probably need xserver-xorg-dev
<ardchoille> apparle: What are you compiling?
<homercycles> Adept seems to say that the latest Firefox is 2.0.0.6, but I've had 2.0.0.11 on Windows. Could the repository be out of date or something?
<stanley> homercycles: with ardchoille's help i got 2.0.0.11 from the repository
<stanley> using apt-get
<ardchoille> homercycles: You're probably using an older kubuntu release. Open a terminal and type: lsb_release -a | grep -i release
<homercycles> No LSB modules are available. Release: 7.10
<ardchoille> homercycles: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<homercycles> I just installed it from the new 7.10 ISO I burnted a few weeks ago (failed install back then but had time today to get it working)
<ardchoille> homercycles: Yeah, you need to update and upgrade. The apps in the repos have been updated since the iso was released
<homercycles> will that tell me how much it's going to download before doing it?
<ardchoille> homercycles: It will prompt you for confirmation, yes
<homercycles> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<homercycles> strange
<Stevethepirate> output ur sudo apt-get update to a pastebin plz
<ardchoille> homercycles: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | homercycles
<ubotu> homercycles: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<homercycles> pastebin, now, that must be something that doesn't mean paste into IRC channel, I'm guessing (don't want to be naughty). What's pastebin?
<homercycles> ah, thanks ubotu
<mox69> paste to a html page
<mox69> more or less
<ardchoille> !thanks | homercycles
<ubotu> homercycles: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<homercycles> what a nice bot :-)
<apparle> ardchoille: I am compililing kdemltimedia package
<ardchoille> apparle: Any reason you aren't installing it from the repos?
<homercycles> An error occurred while loading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/:
<homercycles> Unknown host paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<homercycles> the only uncommented lines are as follows (I hope 2 lines are OK):
<homercycles> deb http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe
<homercycles> deb-src http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted universe
<ardchoille> homercycles: You're missing multiverse
<homercycles> I was able to get the main pastebin page working but the Paste! button returns an error
<GreatBritain> homercycles: try www.pastebin.ca
<homercycles> I did tick multiverse in adept but maybe it didn't save that. ticking it in adept updates sources.list?
<ardchoille> homercycles: Here is a safe sources.list (mine) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47932/
<homercycles> my internet must be frigged coz pastebin.ca and that sources.list won't load.
<apparle> ardchoille: I have ATI drivers. Will  it do if I download and install xserver-xorg-dev
<ardchoille> apparle: *-dev are only development files used for compiling, it should be fine
<GreatBritain> i have problems if i try to do the kde4 updates - kdm-kde4 doesn't seem to work - and it cauces some other broken packages - i had to remove launchpad from my sources to fix the problem.
<ardchoille> apparle: Any reason you aren't installing it from the repos?
<ardchoille> apparle: kdemultimedia is in the repos
<ardchoille> homercycles: What about:  http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/?show=m236b8cc9
<apparle> ardchoille: I have OSS sound drivers and Kmix is not working. I thought if I just compiled it maybe it will work
<homercycles> sorry for the delay. I've just specified my ISP's DNS as my primary DNS. The internal DNS in my ADSL router is sub-par, I reckon. inspecting sources.list now. appreciate help :-) Thank you
<ardchoille> apparle: You're call. I'm not much help with sound problems.
<ardchoille> homercycles: yw
<jussio1> stdin: ping
<apparle> ardchoille :Unless you are developing or building a driver, you probably want xserver-xorg and/or xserver-xorg-core instead. what do I do
<ardchoille> apparle: I'm afraid I can't help with compiling, I've not had to compile in years :(
<homercycles> could I just add "multiverse" to the end of my current deb line in sources.list to keep using my Australian mirror?
<SatManUK> my master volume doesn't work on kmix - if i try to use the volume on my keyboard it freezes at 11% or 0 - or 100% - 89%
<ardchoille> homercycles: You could do that, yes
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<ardchoille> homercycles: But remember to "sudo apt-get update" when finished editing
<ardchoille> hi ActionParsnip
<SatManUK> hey ActionParsnip thanks for your help yesterday mate we got the grraphics working smooth :)
<homercycles> thanks, ardchoille. I am very grateful for your help (Windows has done me over for the last time! I swear!)
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: awesome dude, sweet move
<ardchoille> homercycles: No problem :)
<manuel_> i've got problems installing kde4 rc2: kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 wants to overwrite /usr/bin/kwriteconfig. The solution posted in the ubuntuforums with purging all kde4 packages didn't work for me... any ideas?
<apparle> ardchoille: bye the way how do I resolve this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47931/ I get it while developing in kdevelop
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: Nvidia kick ass with Linux
<SatManUK> im working on my own pc now having got my friends working smooth, i can't get the sound to adjust properly
<ardchoille> apparle: You already asked me that
<ActionParsnip> apparle: Install the xlibs-dev package
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: how do you mean adjust?
<SatManUK> if i wanna reduce volume - its on the speakers - or in amarok
<SatManUK> i mean up and down
<SatManUK> if i use the sound on the keyboard - it sticks
<homercycles> This kubuntu is turning out to be a real pleasure. "sudo vi" started doing strange things, even in insert mode, so I thought "hmm, nano is a nice editor on the Mac, I wonder if it's on Linux" so I type "sudo nano" and voilas! Nice, working, editor. Me very happy!
<apparle> which one xlibs-dev or xserver-xorg-dev
<ActionParsnip> xlibs-dev
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install xlibs-dev
<apparle> ActionParsnip: that package doesnot exist for gutsy http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=xlibs-dev&searchon=names&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<ActionParsnip> apparle: try xlibs-static-dev. If you dont get any further uninstall it
<hellonull> ActionParsnip: you spoke of nvidia a few lines ago... do you per chance know how to enable the nvidia restricted drivers in kde 4 rc2?
<homercycles> I updated my sources.list, did a sudo apt-get update and upgrade, but it still says nothing to be upgraded, etc... Here's my (working?) pastebin of the output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47933/
<SatManUK> which volume is adjusted by clicking on the speaker and moving the volume up and down?
<ActionParsnip> hellonull: i've not used kde4 yet
<SatManUK> i can't kde4 to load..
<ActionParsnip> homercycles: thats fine if there are no updates
<ActionParsnip> homercycles: could try sudo apt-get distupgrade
<homercycles> that sounds scarey
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: do you have sound at any level?
<ActionParsnip> homercycles: it just updates all your packages but it appears you have all the latest updates
<homercycles> somebody said previously that packages were update since the 7.10 ISO release (which I just installed). Seems strange that there are no packages to be updated
<ardchoille> homercycles: There's no harm in sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<apparle> ActionParsnip: i have ATI fglrx drivers will it make any diffrence
<homercycles> dist-upgrade says 0 for all things, too
<ActionParsnip> apparle: difference to what?
<ActionParsnip> homercycles: try adding some more repositories but if there are 0 updates you are ok
<homercycles> is there a sudo apt-get thingy to install Firefox?
<apparle> ActionParsnip: any diffrent package
<homercycles> 2.0.0.11 that is
<ardchoille> homercycles: you already have firefox, don't you?
<homercycles> it's not on the default K Menu on this fresh install
<ActionParsnip> homercycles: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ardchoille> homercycles: What is the output of: lsb_release -a | grep -i release
 * ardchoille is curious
<homercycles> No LSB modules are available.
<homercycles> Release:        7.10
<ardchoille> homercycles: Weird
<ActionParsnip> apparle: fire up adept and search for xlib
<homercycles> I agree. very weird
<SatManUK> ActionParsnip:  i have sound
<ardchoille> homercycles: and the output of: apt-cache policy firefox | grep -i installed
<SatManUK> if i open kmix i can adjust it that way - or i can adjust it through amarok or the playing application
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: ok cool, so the volume app doesnt change the level of volume
<SatManUK> i just can't use the slider
<apparle> ActionParsnip: I am a person without any connection with net at home
<SatManUK> yes
<homercycles> ardchoille:   Installed: (none)
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: which slider?
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: the one in the bottom right?
<ardchoille> homercycles: sudo apt-get install firefox
<SatManUK> when i press the volume on the keyboard it says on screen Volume: 100% in blue and white box with grey background
<apparle> bye
<apparle> bye
<homercycles> ardchoille: it's downloading 26.6MB now... hope it's 2.0.0.11 :-)
<homercycles> bugger.. it's 2.0.0.6
<ardchoille> homercycles: Why on earth do you have a firefox menu item if it's not installed?
<emilsedgh> SatManUK: right click on the mixer in tray and go to select master channel
<homercycles> ardchoille: I don't have a Firefox menu item on the K Menu... but I would like one :-)
<ardchoille> homercycles: my bad, I thought you had one
<ActionParsnip> homercycles: sudo apt-get install firefox
<homercycles> ardchoille: you're forgiven. selflessly supporting newbs like me can't be all roses :-)
<SatManUK> ok which to select PCM?
<apparle> do I need a n ativirus I have dual boot with windows but without net connection
<ardchoille> homercycles: lol
<ardchoille> apparle: If yo have windows, you need anti-virus, IMHO
<homercycles> lo and behold, I now have Firefox on the K menu, albeit a little out of date (it's better than no Firefox).
<emilsedgh> SatManUK: open kmix window and see which works for you
<apparle> what is IMHO
<ardchoille> In My Honest Opinion
<emilsedgh> apparle: not for your Kubuntu
<emilsedgh> !virus | apparle
<ubotu> apparle: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Jay-Oh-En> is there a way to make kubuntu suspend
<Jay-Oh-En> cuase i have a suspend key on my keyboard
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: he has dual boot with windows
<Jay-Oh-En> and i hate turning my computer off alot
<SatManUK> in kmix both pcm and front adjust the sound
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Is this a laptop?
<emilsedgh> ardchoille: he needs a anti virus for his windows, not with linu
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: no
<emilsedgh> +x
<ardchoille> emilsedgh: yes
<SatManUK> but whichever i select it still sticks
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: so the slider doesnt move?
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: I've never seen suspend on a desktop box
<apparle> I have a nice one on Windows but should also install one on linux
<SatManUK> i can move it with the mouse
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: well my keyboard has the button (then you obviously havent seen a viao)
<SatManUK> but the up and down buttons on the keyboard freeze
<neville__> AVG Free is the best one for Linux
<neville__> Er
<neville__> Windows**
<neville__> -_-v
<neville__> Sorry
<Jay-Oh-En> neville__: amen to that brotha
<apparle> neville__: what about avast free
<Jay-Oh-En> apparle: that never worked for me
<homercycles> Quick question, if I may. Can anybody recommend a good IM program that supports MSN protocol without SEGVing all the time like Kopete?
<Tm_T> homercycles: Kopete works fine here
<Jay-Oh-En> apparle: the reason i got away from windows is cause of the viruses and the restrictions
<Tm_T> homercycles: can you provide any debug output?
<apparle> bye
<Tm_T> homercycles: install kdenetwork-dbg and then rerun Kopete from Konsole
<homercycles> Tm_T: let me log into hotmail first to make sure it's not something sillly like wrong password
<neville__> Haven't tried avast free, but I can give it a go next time I load my Windows vm =]
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: so you have configured your volume keyboard functions to change volume but if you change it with the mouse they become unfunctional? I'm trying to work this one out
<SatManUK> no..
<SatManUK> i just installed the system and it autodetected
<homercycles> Tm_T: my pastebin now contains the crash from Kopete:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47935
<SatManUK> when i press the volume on the keyboard on screen it reports whatever level the speaker volume is in the system tray
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: ok
<SatManUK> but when i try to change it with the keyboard it sticks
<ActionParsnip> what sticks?
<SatManUK> if i change it with the mouse its fine
<SatManUK> the volume level
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: sorry im slow. bit of a cold
<SatManUK> it says 100% - it won't go below 89%
<SatManUK> its ok :)
<SatManUK> if its at 0 - it won't go above 11%
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody help me get my box to suspend
<Tm_T> homercycles: 1135.50 < Tm_T> homercycles: install kdenetwork-dbg and then rerun Kopete from Konsole
<SatManUK> i don't even know which volume the keyboard is changing it seems its neither pcm or front
<homercycles> Tm_T: apt-get says I need to download 81.8MB of dependent packages first.... it'll be a while :-)
<Tm_T> homercycles: aye
<homercycles> is there a KDE-specific channel where I can ask my pedantic little GUI questions?
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: you are not alone https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/118723
<Tm_T> homercycles: #kde ?
<homercycles> silly me :-) thanks (been a while since I IRC'd)
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10258905/kmilo_3.5.8-0ubuntu1_i386.deb seems to make it work if you scroll toward the bottom
<munhoe> hi folks, i installed the kde4 rc2 packages before i installed the rest of the updates (EEK).  it's now giving some errors installing kdebase-runtime-bin.  any idea how i can fix this?
<ActionParsnip> munhoe: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade might help (not sure)
<Stevethepirate> !socks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socks - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<emilsedgh> !brokenkde4 | munhoe
<ubotu> munhoe: If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<SatManUK> im trying that now
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: its a file some dude made so its not garunteed :(
<SatManUK> wierd thing is i have to patch this pc - but the one i was working on yesterday doesn't need no path ..
<SatManUK> strange..
<munhoe> ActionParsnip: nopes, that didn't help.
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: are they the same make / model?
<SatManUK> ok - lets try it..
<ActionParsnip> munhoe: not sure then, sorry
<SatManUK> my connection sucks - downloading at 1.4k/s
<munhoe> emilsedgh: it still says unmet dependencies :(
<emilsedgh> munhoe: dunno then :(
<ActionParsnip> munhoe: you could check the deps and apt them in manually
<munhoe> ActionParsnip: oohh.... cool.  lemme try
<SatManUK> reinstalling kmilio as we speak
<SatManUK> this must be some big changes - md hd light is on solid
<mike> Hello all anyone able to help me with ndiswrapper,installed .inf etc ok but "access point" cannot be found?
<ActionParsnip> mike: did you modprobe ndiswrapper
<mike> yes
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: weird stuff, hope it works
<Jay-Oh-En> hey can somebody answer this question? when my computer is locked is it not using as much power as it would when it would be regularly on
<ActionParsnip> mike: what do yo get from ifconfig
<Stevethepirate> Hi.. I need a DC++ hub/server... for (k)ubuntu
<mike> ActionParsnip: can see wlano
<SatManUK> i got as far as installing package 0%..
<SatManUK> ah 100%
<munhoe> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47938/
<SatManUK> no joy
<munhoe> ActionParsnip: it's trying to overwrite an existing stuff.
<ActionParsnip> !valknut
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about valknut - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: thats a client.
<Stevethepirate> I need a server/hub.
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: let me google
<SatManUK> im trying the kmilo version from hardy its supposed to work
<mike> ActionParsnip: problem,,
<mike> root@mike-laptop:~# iwlist wlan0 scan
<mike> wlan0     No scan results
<ActionParsnip> mike: you on a laptop?
<mike> yes
<mike> had it working
<ActionParsnip> !YnHub | Stevethepirate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ynhub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> mike: is the little switch to turn the wifi on/off in the on position?
<homercycles> Does anybody know how to change the default sound card in Kubuntu 7.10? I have an onboard and an SBLive and I need the SBLive to be the default
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: check ynhub
<ActionParsnip> mike: why are you running stuff as root?
<mike> ActionParsnip: yes i had wifi working but not on reboot
<mike> oh #not needed?
<ActionParsnip> mike no not really
<mike> install as user?
<ActionParsnip> mike: if the card is present you dont need root privs
<ActionParsnip> mike: you could edit /etc/network/interfaces as root and manually enter your wlan info
<SatManUK> is it possible to use keytouch or i forgot the application name insteald of kmilo?
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: not sure man, You'll have to have a google
<mike> ActionParsnip: ok not sure what to enter ,,no wep etc ,,just dhcp
<SatManUK> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283546
<ActionParsnip> mike: auto wlan0 <new line> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<ActionParsnip> mike: you'll then need sudo ifdown wlan0
<ActionParsnip> mike: then ifup wlan0
<SatManUK> how to disable kmilo in favour of keytouch - there is nothing in kcontrol about it
<homercycles> when I try to run "sudo asoundconf set-default-card Live" to change my default sound card (I did a Google search on it) and just says that it may have unintended consequences and never asks me for my password, so I guess it's just not letting me run the command. What gives?
<ActionParsnip> mike: you'll also have to add wireless-essid <your wireless SSID here>
<ActionParsnip> mike: forgot that
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: you could uninstall kmilo (thats a guess)
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: you need kmilo installed too for it to work
<waylandbill> homercycles: you know you can switch sound cards, by changing the device in the sound system in the system settings right?
<kristina> hi, I just read that the kde4 rc2 live cd includes a konqueror+webkit preview, does this mean that kubuntu is going with webkit in the future?
<SatManUK> so keytouch uses kmilo?
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: i think so, not sure
<homercycles> system settings, sound system, I presume?
<homercycles> it only allows me to change sound cards for MIDI
<waylandbill> homercycles: right. under advanced.
<waylandbill> excuse me.. hardware.
<homercycles> only have general and hardware tabs for Sound System
<waylandbill> look for "Override device location"
<homercycles> I get choices of ALSA, Enlightenment Sound System, etc... they don't list Realtek HD Audio or Soundblaster Live
<homercycles> there's a tick box and a text box, but I haven't got a clue what the /dev would be for the SBLive
<waylandbill> the default is /dev/dsp. The second would be /dev/dsp1.
<mikelapy> wlan is working,,many thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> mikelapy: all good?
<mikelapy> awsm :)
<waylandbill> homercycles: I know that's not as simple as a one-click app, but it works just fine.
<homercycles> change to /dev/dsp1 and it restarted the sound system. still no sound, though :-(
<ActionParsnip> mikelapy: yeah sometimes the scan is weird. take control yourself :) (easier)
<homercycles> strange thing is that I heard the KDE logon/logoff sounds first boot after install, then I accepted the offer to install ATI video drivers, rebooted, then sound didn't work :-(
<ActionParsnip> mikelapy: use folks names too so we know who you are addressing :). You can use tab to autocomplete
<mikelapy> ActionParsnip: agree,,making notes :)
<waylandbill> ok. does kmix allow you to see the volume settings for that card?
<mikelapy> ActionParsnip: oh ok
<homercycles> HDA Intel is the default sound but it does let me choose and adjust sound for SBLive, but I can't hear anything
<mikelapy> homercycles: I installed latest alsa drivers
<homercycles> In Windows I have to tick the box that says "digital output only" because this SB Live sound card is "special" that sends digital output over the analog channel for my Boston speakers. I wonder if there's some option to enable digital for analog output?
<SatManUK> ActionParsnip:  i purged kmilo - installed keytouch and all is good :)
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK: brilliant :D
<SatManUK> i need to configure keytouch to use amarok - its loading xmms but thats all..
<xRaich[o]2x> hi. kwin-kde4 (kubuntu rc2) does not recognize when i'm issuing a ctrl+anykey or alt+anykey command. yesterday it worked. any ideas?
<waylandbill> is there a way to make dual head monitors do one virtual desktop on one screen and another on the other?
<homercycles> I just rebooted into Windows to confirm sound/speakers were working, then rebooted into Linux, no sound, chose Auto Detect and got rid of the /dev/dsp1 override, restarted sound system, and now the sound works.... Strange, but I guess I should be happy now
<waylandbill> homercycles: good. at least it's working. :)
<homercycles> waylandbill: sound was going to be my stumbling block in my escape from Windows... so I'm understandably please I can at least listen to music in Linux  :-)
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: does xev react when you press the keys?
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: i can detach screens using strg+a+d so X does not seem to be the problem
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: yes it reacts
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: is your keyboard in the right region?
<david__> hi!!
<david__> I need a little bit of help...
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: is it bound to a keyboard shortcut?
<david__> I tried to install the RC2 of kde4 but it gives me an error
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: where do i check that?
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560&page=1
<david__> have anyone succesfully installed the kde4 rc2 packages with no problem?
<zeEez> Did anyone install the KDE4 RC2 packages ? kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 broke my software index :(
<zeEez> david__: :)
<david__> I'm having the same issue xDD
<ActionParsnip> zeEez: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-337669.html
<SatManUK> i couldn't install rc1.. so i won't install rc2 just yet then..
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: nope no bindings
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: hmmm. do some googling around. Thats all i could find. Does it work after a reboot?
<Csigaa> hi
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: i logged out and logged in again. and as i mentioned before it's just kwin. so rebooting wouldn
<xRaich[o]2x> 't help
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: it may as your bios will redetect the keyboard
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: but the keys work. it's just kwin that does not recognize them. i can use them on screen inside of kde4
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: strange
<david__> I fixed the index but I interested in install those kde4 packages
<zeEez> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the hint also it doesn't seem to apply in my case. There is no .postrm file for the offending package
<xRaich[o]2x> xRaich[o]2x: i'm running irssi inside a kde4-konsole and i can detach it anytime i want.
<xRaich[o]2x> woops that was to ActionParsnip
<jussio1> hmmm, does anyone know the correct md5sum for the kde4 rc2 live cd advertised in /topic ??
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: not sure then. Very weird
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: ok. i'll try the hard way. rm .kde* ^^
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: just rename it
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: then you can revert back
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: mv .kde .kde_old
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: not needed. this computer is a kde4 playground ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: i won'T lose anything important
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> zeEez: what do you get when youtry update?
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: hmm still doesn't work... but i have an idea
<homercycles> Does anybody know how to tell the taskbar applet in the panel in Kubuntu to stop fading the text for each item? I've asked in #kde but they say this isn't standard KDE behaviour, so Kubuntu must have turned it on for some reason.
<Tm_T> homercycles: what exactly you mean? do you have a pic?
<homercycles> I'll take a pic when they fade and show you... they fade progressively the longer you haven't had focus on the application
 * Tm_T never seen that I assume
<Csigaa> homer: looking forward to the screenshot... I've never seen anything like that either
<Csigaa> are you sure that ALL of them fade?
<zeEez> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/ma713241
<Csigaa> for example, amarok has a dynamic trayicon, which shows the progress in the current playing song
<homercycles> most of them seem to fade, but recently-focused items are darker
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: got it. i installed some of the old kde4*-data packages yesterday. after removing them it works again ^^
<ActionParsnip> zeEez: does sudo apt-get -f install do anything
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: sweet :D
<Csigaa> homercycles: have you been recently messing with the KDE settings?
<Csigaa> homercycles: or that was present from the beginning?
<homercycles> Csigaa: nope... it was like that from the beginning.
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: maybe someone should kick them out of the repo just to be safe ^^
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: blacklist :D
<homercycles> OK. Here's the screenshot showing the faded taskbar applications:   http://www.marcfearby.com/snapshot1.png
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: i'm not really familiar with the apt system ;) i really need a good resource how to work with it ;)
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: man apt ;)
<Tm_T> homercycles: have you checked your settings twice?
<homercycles> Tm_T: well, I can't find an option anywhere that says "fade taskbar icons" so I'd like to disable such a thing if I could find it, but there is no such option that I know of
<zeEez> ActionParsnip: It returns the same output i posted..
<Tm_T> homercycles: fiddle about other settings :)
<homercycles> that sounds like a recipe for carpal tunnel syndrome if ever I've heard one :-)
<ActionParsnip> zeEez: ok
<homercycles> there are quite a few settings that obviously having nothing to do with fading taskbar icons, so there's no point in toggling them
<Csigaa> homercycles: I think this is default (the inactive elements show brighter). The "fading" can be an optical illusion due the gradient color of the kicker
<homercycles> there is an option to fade applet handles, but not applications in the taskbar
<Csigaa> set up a solid color or transparency for the panel
<homercycles> Csigaa: it's no optical illusion. There are icons in my taskbar that have definitely faded and I find it difficult to read. I don't want to have to keep clicking on them to make them brighter all the time
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: do you have a running okular?
<homercycles> transparency makes it even harder to read
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: no its just how my trousers sit
<ActionParsnip> !okular
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okular - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: looks like a unified file viewer but i dont have it
<david__> oh oh, I try to update but something bad happened
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: jep it is. but i don't get it to work
<david__> it says: Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.22.9-rt-custom,
<david__> when updating the initframs, but that kernel was removed long ago
<_Csigaa> re... disconnect :/
<david__> this happens when doing: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<david__> how can I remove the opcion to update-initframs for that kernel which doesn't exist anymore?
<ActionParsnip> david__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3928596
<_Csigaa> david__: did you do apt-get remove --purge linux-image-$OLD_VERSION ?
<david__> thank you!!  <ActionParsnip>
<ActionParsnip> david__: any good?
<david__> mmh, nope, same error...
<ActionParsnip> david__: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<david__> yep I did that, it's when I get that error
<ActionParsnip> david__: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/dpkg-configure-a-error-361965/
<david__> It's related with the first link you posted more than this last one
<ActionParsnip> david__: not sure then :(
<david__> I solved it
<david__> thank you, it was I had 2 entries in initframs and only removed one
<david__> the solution in the first link
<ActionParsnip> david__: awesome :D
<david__> hahaha this stuff happen when I read so quickly :D
<zeEez> ActionParsnip: I just removed it all. Downloading the live cd  now :)
<ActionParsnip> zeEez: sweet move dude :D
<ActionParsnip> zeEez: looking good ?
<zeEez> ActionParsnip: Well my software index is all fine now. We'll see about rc2 once the live cd finished downloading :)
<jussio1> does anyon know the correct md5sum for the rc2 live cd?
<Tm_T> jussio1: I don't
<jussio1> :(
<jussio1> where is stdin when you need him...
<Tm_T> sleeping ofcourse =)
<jussio1> hehe
<Csigaa> jussio1: there should be an MD5SUMS file on the FTP
<Csigaa> or on the download website
<jussio1> Csigaa: nope
<ActionParsnip> jussio1: is that http://home.kde.org/~binner/kde-four-live/
<ActionParsnip> jussio1: http://simosnet.com/livecd/ubuntu/
<jussio1> ActionParsnip: Csigaa, thats not the cd im talking about
<ActionParsnip> jussio1: what is the filename you downloaded?
<jussio1> ActionParsnip: its the one linked to in /topic
<jussio1> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/cds/kubuntu-kde4-rc2.iso
<jussio1> and there is no md5 on http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/cds/
<david__> I succesfylly installed the RC2 already (KDE4)
<david__> I just did an dist-upgrade before installing the packages
<ActionParsnip> david__: sounds like a result :D
<maxik> привет.....
<maxik> тут помогают новичкам.
<maxik> ???
<jussio1> !ru | maxik
<ubotu> maxik: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Norgur> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi Norgur
<jussio1> ActionParsnip: there is now a md5 on the wiki site :D
<ActionParsnip> jussio1: ace man couldnt find one myself
<jussio1> ActionParsnip: yeah, I just asked the guy who hosts the cd for it :F
<jussio1> :D
<ActionParsnip> jussio1: good choice man :D
<dreamcoder> can anyone tell me how to let my xbox 360 connect to the internet through kubuntu?
<dreamcoder> please
<Csigaa> dreamcoder: did you set up NAT yet?
<Csigaa> dreamcoder: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Masquerading-Simple-HOWTO/
<maxik> куда тут по русски?
<dreamcoder>  ihave installed firestart thats about it
<SatManUK> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dreamcoder> i managed to get it done in suse 10.2 with yast
<Csigaa> dreamcoder: taht won't work... read the howto and forget the GUI things :)
<SatManUK> !ru @ maxik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru @ maxik - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Csigaa> dreamcoder: firestarter is obsolete and discontinued, AFAIK
<SatManUK> !ru maxik
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru maxik - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dreamcoder> oooh
<dreamcoder> so i shud get rid?
<dreamcoder> could u take a look at this link and tell me if i cud just follow this guide ?
<Csigaa> dreamcoder: learn to use iptables anyway. That comes handy all the time :)
<Csigaa> dreamcoder: I think this guide is good for the basics
<dreamcoder> yea i will just dont have time at the minute its for my son ya see to use his xbox
<Csigaa> it tells how to set up a simple NAT
<Csigaa> to set up real firewall, read the "netfilter howto" by the author of iptables
<dreamcoder> ok thanks
<Csigaa> dreamcoder: I don't know anything about the xbox settings
<Csigaa> can it be set up manually?
<Csigaa> you shold set up the gateway address (your PC) and the DNS servers (given by the ISP)
<Csigaa> if it can only DHCP, it is more complicated...
<dreamcoder> yes it can be setup manually
<Csigaa> then no problem :)
<dreamcoder> i know i had no problem before on suse... i have a general idea.. the only thing i had trouble with is opening ports so the nat isnt restrcied
<Csigaa> you can open ports with "iptables -A INPUT -p $PROTOCOL --dport $PORTNUMBER -i $INTERFACE -j ACCEPT"
<Csigaa> to forward ports (for the xbox - does it run any services which require open input ports?) it is a bit longer
<Csigaa> portforward: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p $PROTOCOL -i $WAN_IFACE --dport $PORTNUMBER -j DNAT --to $XBOX_IP:$PORTNUMBER
<Csigaa> $PROTOCOL is udp or tcp
<dreamcoder> UDP 88, UDP 3074 and tcp 3074
<Csigaa> $WAN_IFACE is the interface which connects to the Internet
<kingzar> SMCWUSBT-G2 < wireless USB dongle isn't working in UBUNTU 7.10
<waylandbill> is there a way to get a kicker on both of my monitors? where would I look to do this?
<waylandbill> n/m. I clicked the main kicker panel and added a new panel. it was easier than I thought
<kub^> can anyone jelp i added a kasbar ow cant get rid of it?
<brubelsab1> how to install or use "component-chooser" in kde? which package?
<kub^> nm found it im stupid :)
<SatManUK> hahaha
<SatManUK> no your not..
<SatManUK> just takes getting used to..
<kub^> yeah just feel a bit silly when you find it coz its a wee bit obvious :D
<kingzar> Does someone know what to do with this problem
<kingzar> i have an smcwusbt-g2 usb dongle
<kingzar> on ndiswrapper there's none with this tag
<kingzar> but smcwusbt-g version has the same Chipset as mine
<kingzar> is it safe to say the same one works for me?
<brubelsab1> how to set default browser to firefox?
<nosrednaekim> brubelsab1: systemsettings->default apps
<deuryte> xcell
<nosrednaekim> kingzar: no, with usb dongles things vary wildly
<kingzar> so them i stuck between 2 versions
<nosrednaekim> kingzar: don'tyou have the windows driver CD?
<kingzar> there's 1 with the correct name wrong chipset, or there's 1 with the correct chipset and wrong name
<kingzar> yes i do
<nosrednaekim> kingzar: then use the drivers off of there.
<kingzar> but how..
<kingzar> the problem is that i'm trying to follow the guide of ndiswrapper
<kingzar> because i don't know anyother way.. and there's no part saying how to do that :)
<nosrednaekim> kingzar: go onto the CD and fine the driver file and go from there.
<nosrednaekim> kingzar: the ndiswrapper instrzuctions should apply fairly well once you have .exe or .zip(depening on what it is)
<brubelsab1> nosrednaekim: thanks, but I've had to install kde-systemsettings before, and now it runs perfectly, many thanks for this hint.
<kingzar> i have the .zip
<nosrednaekim> brubelsab1: if you just installed kde from Ubuntu, it may be helpful for you to install the "kubuntu-desktop" package.
<nosrednaekim> kingzar: unzip it and inside you will see a ".inf" follow the instructions on what to do with that
<brubelsab1> nosrednaekim: oh.. yes I'll do this
<brubelsab1> nosrednaekim: but why changes kubuntu the kde default behaviour of kcontrol?, IMHO in standard kde the options reside under "component-chooser"
<nosrednaekim> brubelsab1: you can still get the old kcontrol with "alt+f2, kcontrol"
<brubelsab1> nosrednaekim: but then there is still no "component-chooser" in the "kde components"-section
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<nosrednaekim> brubelsab1: oh... IDK
<DarkWizzard> hello all
<DarkWizzard> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<DarkWizzard> tried to install this
<DarkWizzard> and now my system is broken
<DarkWizzard> dependancy errors
<DarkWizzard> I did remove the previous packages
<DarkWizzard> as it said
<brubelsab1> bye
<DarkWizzard> http://pastebin.ca/813289
<DarkWizzard> the errors
<xRaich[o]2x> DarkWizzard: had the same problem.but it works on a fresh gutsy install
<DarkWizzard> it's supposed to install in /usr/lib/kde4
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> nvm
<DarkWizzard> how do I remove it ?
<DarkWizzard> all
<xRaich[o]2x> dpkg -r packagename should do the trick
<DarkWizzard> it was from the repositoryes
<nosrednaekim> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: in addition use the instruction in the wiki in the channel topic
<oakxx> i have to type this to install something.... cmake . -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=RELEASE  , now , am i supposed to change RELEASE to something like kubuntu?
<DarkWizzard> ok
<DarkWizzard> thanks guys
<nosrednaekim> YW
 * ActionParsnip is waiting for kde4 to be officially released
 * DarkWizzard is to curious to wait and hopes that RC 2 is a LOT better than RC1
<xRaich[o]2x> DarkWizzard: it is ;)
 * nosrednaekim calls ActionParsnip a coward
<DarkWizzard> good then
<DarkWizzard> :)
 * nosrednaekim hopes soo too cause it his main dE
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: damn that's what i call patience ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> i'm running kde4 right now. it's stunning
<DarkWizzard> cool
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: well i work on computers all day so i'm not massively up for pain and headache if i get any ssues
<oakxx> i have to type this to install something.... cmake . -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=RELEASE  , now , am i supposed to change RELEASE to something like kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> I'm using qlwm right now.... erased all RC1 and getting RC2
<DarkWizzard> I saw that they got the systray working
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: i just use kubuntu as its easy and simple to work with
<DarkWizzard> :)
<xRaich[o]2x> DarkWizzard: systray works. composite works and so on ^^
<DarkWizzard> good
<DarkWizzard> can't wait :D
<nosrednaekim> those ScreenShots were amazing.
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: kinda like my dad who drives automatic transmission cars cos he's a bus driver and wants an easy life
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: wait until you see the running program ;)
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: well,composite was working for me on RC1
<nosrednaekim> i was just missing the panel.
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: well kubuntu is an amazing distro
<nosrednaekim> and the ability to change the wallpaper (yech!)
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: yeah i know its pretty sweet
<DarkWizzard> I like the gradients in the new panel
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> did they fix that in RC2 ?
<DarkWizzard> I mean the wallpaper thing
<xRaich[o]2x> kde3 looks horrible compared to kde4 ^^
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: I believe I read it somewhere.... in any case, its not the same flowers.:D
 * xRaich[o]2x is feeling like running a mac again.... only better
<DarkWizzard> it will rule
<DarkWizzard> I know it
<DarkWizzard> just needs some time
<DarkWizzard> :)
<DarkWizzard> I mean look at the base of that stuff
<DarkWizzard> Qt4
<DarkWizzard> that framework rocks :)
<xRaich[o]2x> i'm still missing some packages but the overall look and feel is just amazing
<nosrednaekim> lol, did you guys see what Mattias Kretz did? haha
<xRaich[o]2x> 4.1 will rule so hard it'll hurt ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> can't wait for Qt4.4 so amarok 2 can be released ^^
<nosrednaekim> yeah... amarok 2 should be pretty amazing, finally available for all those windows-itunes prisoners.
<DarkWizzard> nosrednaekim: what did he do ?
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: modified the QT classes to ad bling to buttons, titlebars etc.... reflection and animation,
<nosrednaekim> lemme find the link..
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: hopyfully it will attract more users to kde
<nosrednaekim> http://vir.homelinux.org/blog/index.php?/archives/89-going-crazy.html
<DarkWizzard_KDE4> now this is cool
<xRaich[o]2x> DarkWizzard_KDE4: is it running? ;)
<DarkWizzard_KDE4> yeah
<DarkWizzard_KDE4> :)
<DarkWizzard_KDE4> ahh wallpaper change :D
<xRaich[o]2x> enjoy the amazingness ^^
 * nosrednaekim is so jealous
<DarkWizzard_KDE4> moveable widgets :)
<DarkWizzard_KDE4> how do I know if composite is running ?
<DarkWizzard_KDE4> :)
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard_KDE4: right click on the title bar and select preferences
<nosrednaekim> *title bar of a window
<xRaich[o]2x> configure window behavior
<nosrednaekim> lol... i'm still stuck in kde3 stuff :D
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> the screen turned white :d
<DarkWizzard> all white
<DarkWizzard> I have compiz working
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: there are still so many programms missing but i just can't go back anymore
<DarkWizzard> on my kde3
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: plasma crash
<xRaich[o]2x> yep
<xRaich[o]2x> plasma crash
<Csigaa> well... I'll wait for the final KDE4.1
<Csigaa> in KDE3, 3.1 still sucked bcause of bugs
<nosrednaekim> xRaich[o]2x: I still use alot of kde3 programs
<bdgraue> i have KDE4 rc2 running, works all fine and smooth, one little problem i have ist, that firefox crashes all time, is that a known "feature" ?
<xRaich[o]2x> nosrednaekim: i could to... but they feel so wrong XD
<nosrednaekim> bdgraue: certainly is :D
<DarkWizzard> ok I'm in trouble :D
<Csigaa> bdgraue: firefox should not be affected by any KDE stuff
<DarkWizzard> how do I disable desktop effects
<DarkWizzard> without seeing anything
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> I'll just delet
<DarkWizzard> e
<DarkWizzard> .kde4 :)
<nosrednaekim> DarkWizzard: just ctrl+alt bckspace it
<DarkWizzard> I did
<DarkWizzard> but it started with effects enabled
<bdgraue> Csigaa: can this be a problem with the installed firetray addon?
<xRaich[o]2x> DarkWizzard: what video card are you using?
<Csigaa> bdgraue: now that can affect... try disabling/uninstalling it
<DarkWizzard> Radeon 9200 SE
<DarkWizzard> old as hell :d
<DarkWizzard> but compiz works with it
<xRaich[o]2x> DarkWizzard: you need a new one
<bdgraue> Csigaa: i'll try it, but i can't do it from inside firefox ;)
<Csigaa> but supported :)
<xRaich[o]2x> DarkWizzard: the new one support AIGLX
<DarkWizzard> this one does too
<DarkWizzard> I'm using the open source radeon driver
<xRaich[o]2x> ah ok
<DarkWizzard> because my card is old and it's supported
<Csigaa> bdgraue: mv .mozilla .mozilla.bug (you get a new fresh config)
<Csigaa> (without the buggy element)
<bdgraue> jop
 * xRaich[o]2x totally digs those intel chipsets
<ActionParsnip> DarkWizzard: how much ram does your 9200 have?
<Csigaa> the joke is, that Radeon8500 and above WAS supported by ati... long time ago
<DarkWizzard> 128 MB
<DarkWizzard> I think
<ActionParsnip> DarkWizzard: not a bad card. better than onboard
<DarkWizzard> yeah I'm ok with it
<DarkWizzard> I can run compiz and play Urban Terror :D
<DarkWizzard> what else do I need :D
 * jussio1 has a 9250...
<ActionParsnip> DarkWizzard: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tremulous
<ActionParsnip> DarkWizzard: its awesome :D
<DarkWizzard> cool :)
 * jussio1 agrees 100%
 * DarkWizzard loves Quake games :D
<nosrednaekim> the 9100 integrated never was supported by fglrx , but now it is by radeon
<bdgraue> Csigaa: firefox seems to work now, i think it was the firetray, i removed it from the extensions.ini and deleted the folder for this extension, for now firefox is running :D
<DarkWizzard> those that thing work ?
<DarkWizzard> firetray ?
<DarkWizzard> hmm Tremolous graphics remind me of Jedi academy
<bdgraue> firetray is an firefox addon that shows ann systray-icon, but it don't work with the kde4 very well, i think
<DarkWizzard> hmm
<DarkWizzard> those that command work if I want to remove RC 2 too ?
<DarkWizzard> it doesn't start
<DarkWizzard> at all now :D
<Reydan> ?
<deuryte> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<grothesk> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<bazhang> there is a livecd of kubuntu now out iirc with rc2 of kde4
<Jack111> hi
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks : )
<anil> Hi
<[B5C]wallabee> hiho
<BluesKaj> !hi | [B5C]wallabee
<ubotu> [B5C]wallabee: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: howdy
<BluesKaj> hi Tm_T , how goes it ?
<anil> I have intel 915 graphics card and compiz is not working fine on kubutnu .. Its loading fantastic on ubuntu. How can I tweak compiz
<Tm_T> BluesKaj: okie, msn?
<DarkWizzard> is it a problem is kde4 is trying to remove kdebase-bin-kde3
<DarkWizzard> ?
<BluesKaj> ok Tm_T
<anil> can someone help me .. please
<anil> :)
<[B5C]wallabee> i have also a intel + kubuntu + conpiz fusion but it works like a charm
<Jack111> i have got the problem that i can receive emails with guarddog, but not send.i am using the standard internet/local konfiguration and pop,2,3 are allowed.i also opened the ports that gmx uses, but it doesnt help
<anil> Hi .. wallabee .. how you are strting it
<[B5C]wallabee> compiz --replace
<anil> thats all ... any other switches.
<BluesKaj> Jack111, is this in the workplace or at home ?
<[B5C]wallabee> not really
<[B5C]wallabee> thats all
<martijn81> how do i config my hp 2600N network printer?
<anil> wallbee .. let me try that .. iam using compiz.real
<Jack111> BluesKaj: workplace,  it works without firewall, i mean the sending works
<[B5C]wallabee> martijn81, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=457112&highlight=2600n
<anil> wallbee .. it seems to be working fine
<[B5C]wallabee> ;)
<anil> wallbee .. is theer any extra packages i can try for compix
<[B5C]wallabee> are u using compiz fusion?
<anil> yup
<anil> I just migrated from PCLOS
<anil> getting used to Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> Jack111, sorry I don't know about guarddog , but I do know there are some very effective filters in kmail
<[B5C]wallabee> heres a link for extra plugs http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=5303
<[B5C]wallabee> anil but dont't try atlantis2 intel is to slow ;)
<anil> wallbee .. that is awsome .. can i follow the instructions exactly there. It seems like for ubuntu ..
<[B5C]wallabee> jep
<anil> wallbee .. Thanks ... :)
<[B5C]wallabee> i trid atlantis (not 2 ) and it works with my intel
<anil> wallbee .. gr8 help for me
<[B5C]wallabee> np
<anil> I have one more q ... how to change the mouse pointer ... i don't want that dancing icon ... :D
<[B5C]wallabee> hm i did this too but ..
<[B5C]wallabee> have to find it again
<[B5C]wallabee> im off for a smoke now 5 mins
<anil> I couldn't find an option for that ... :(
<anil> smoking is not good ... :)
<anil> I quit ... now 2 days :D
<deuryte> I smoke , but don't inhail...
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<anil> sorry for that ... :) be caredul nxt time
<anil> so how can i change my mouse pointer .. please help
<bazhang> anil: the icon or the feedback?
<anil> hello bazhang ... I am just trying to change the dancing busy icon under the mouse pointer
<[B5C]wallabee> anil, wait a moment
<anil> sure wallbee ..
 * BluesKaj wishes users would explore/browse the optional changes available in 'system settings'
<bazhang> appearance and themes launch feedback anil
<anil> let me check bazhang
<anil> I am in appearance menu ...
<anil> there which option i have to choose
<bazhang> anil: set it to no busy cursor
<bazhang> launch feedback
<deuryte> anil..... k menue ,  system settings ,  keyboard and mose...
<DarkWizzard> does anyone have a package for kickoff menu ?
<anil> Thanks for the tip deuryte
<[B5C]wallabee> ah ok
<DarkWizzard> my kmenu is broken
<DarkWizzard> I have been using kickoff but now it wont open
<deuryte> 4
<DarkWizzard> and when I try to open it kicker freezes
<bazhang> launch feedback is the correct setting anil
<[B5C]wallabee> is it possible to get dualview (expanded) with the standard ati (ati in xorg) driver?
<deuryte> l
<kingzar> AAAHH!! i'm so close to getting internet.. i installed my SMC dongle with ndiswrapper. and i tried to setup my network
<kingzar> and because i didn't knew my password anymore
<kingzar> i was trying different inputs.. But it didn't work fast enough so i rebooted.
<kingzar> and now it doesn't see my dongle anymore the networkmanager that is
<[B5C]wallabee> is it possible to get dualview (expanded) with the standard ati (ati in xorg) driver?
<martijn81> [B5C]wallabee: there is one thing with this: i use system-config-printer now in 7.10 and this has other options
<anil> launch feedback or visual feedback on activation (its enabled now)
<kingzar> can someone give me some input
<Jack111> can someone help with guarddog??
<Jack111> thanks
<martijn81> so i cannot get it to work :(
<[B5C]wallabee> martijn81, sorry just quick searched ubuntuforums
<anil> bazhang ... can u please confirm the option i;ve to disable
<bazhang> anil: launch feedback, set to no busy cursor
<bazhang> anil: then hit apply
<dny> hi! ich kann bei mir keinen drucker einrichten, da die treiber nicht installiert werden können. versuche es über kde unter systemeinstellungen. bin auch als root dort angemeldet...
<dny> hat irgendjemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte?
<bazhang> !de | dny
<ubotu> dny: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<dny> sorry :)
<martijn81> anyone knows howto config with system-config-printer?
<anil> bazhang ... i am sorry I couldn;t find that on keyboard and mouse settings :(
<bazhang> anil: because it's not in there; that was some other person's suggestion :} I suggested the system settings appearances and themes
<anil> bazhang ... I'm there ... which option to select
<pysiak1> hi all
<bazhang> anil: launch feedback
<Jack111> is somebody into guarddog?
<anil> bazhang .. got it man ... :)
<anil> bazhang ... gr8
<martijn81> how do i know the Device URI: from my hp printer?
<llutz> martijn81: laserjet with jedirect-connection?
<llutz> jetdirect
<llutz> martijn81: socket://ip-of-your-printer
<martijn81> llutz: dunno what jetdirect is?
<martijn81> but it is connected by lan
<llutz> try socket...
<martijn81> k
<[B5C]wallabee> anil, where did u find it?
<anil> alt+f2 >> kcontrol >> launch feedback
<bdgraue> how can i get the pager-widget in my "taskbar"?
<[B5C]wallabee> ah thanx anil
<anil> [B5C]wallabee, i didn't know busy cursor setting was in LAunch Feedback .. I always skip that menu
<anil> :D ... everyhthing is fine now
<Ashwin> who yamal
<martijn81> llutz: worked!
<[B5C]wallabee> anil, yep
<anil> Is it pssoible to use voice for gtalk in pidgin?
<[B5C]wallabee> one quest: is it possible to get dualview (expanded) with the standard ati (ati in xorg) driver?
<llutz> martijn81: fine
<martijn81> :)
<anil> gtalk with voice in linux ... possible ?? any software that support this
<bazhang> anil: pidgin perhaps
<hydrogen> any jabber software
<Ashwin> ch
<anil> I found one gtalk replacement
<anil> http://www.jabbin.com/int/
<hydrogen> all jabber clients
<[B5C]wallabee> kopete?
<hydrogen> can work for gtalk
<Tm_T> yes
<hydrogen> as long as your not trying to voice
<Tm_T> yup, but for voice, there's no real choice
<anil> its support voice too
<anil> i guess .. their site claiming that
<anil> i'm downloading it ...
<BluesKaj> bazhang, launch feedback? , where in kubuntu gutsy system settings/appearances is that
<BluesKaj> ?
<[B5C]wallabee> BluesKaj, alt+f2 >> kcontrol >> launch feedback
<huXfluX> hello all! can someone explain in big lines what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude? or at least tell me what's the biggest difference
<stdin> !aptitude | huXfluX
<ubotu> huXfluX: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<llutz> huXfluX: there's no _big_ difference, aptitude handles packages a bit more smart and is the recommended tool for debian
<bazhang> BluesKaj: I believe it is kcontrol
<bazhang> oops never mind
<BluesKaj> yes bazhang thx , i found it ..oddd that it doesn't appear in system settings/appearance. Seems to me that kcontrol and system settings should be integrated in kde ... it's confusing
<[B5C]wallabee> had the same prob ;)
<bazhang> BluesKaj: add to the fact that I have kbfx and it's even worse :}
<[B5C]wallabee> juhu finally my ssh server is working hehe
<BluesKaj> sort of like the sound system setup, too many cooks with alsa , kmix, sound system settings etc
<bazhang> so true
<frojnd> hello there
<frojnd> I need ati users help
<bazhang> hi frojnd
<[B5C]wallabee> hiho
<frojnd> hi bazhang
<BluesKaj> frojnd, ok will try to help , what's the prob ?
<frojnd> BluesKaj, hm... I can't watch movies :D
<frojnd> when I full screen them, the picture is not "clear"
<frojnd> also sometimes I get some borders in right lower corner...
<frojnd> which is quite annoying
<jett_> hey
<jett_> quick question
<BluesKaj> which player are you using , frojnd ?
<jett_> does anyone know where i can find the "exe" file for akregator
<frojnd> BluesKaj, VLC, mplayer,..
<BluesKaj> jett_, look in kontact
<jett_> can anyone help?
<frojnd> BluesKaj, with drivers should everything be ok if I do fglrxinfo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47958/
<jett_> koncact?
<jett_> whats kontact?
<bazhang> jett_: you want to launch akgregator?
<jett_> no
<jett_> i want to find it so i can add feeds to it
<bazhang> ok
<BluesKaj> frojnd, what is you resolution set up in system settings/monitor&display
<[B5C]wallabee> jett_ there is no exe just install with adept
<jett_> with firefox
<jett_> its installed
<jett_> i just need to find where
<frojnd> BluesKaj, 1440x900
<bazhang> jett_: you want to add rss feeds to firefox?
<[B5C]wallabee> ah ok you want the install folder?
<jett_> i looked in usr/bin, etc, opt, bin
<jett_> yeah
<jett_> like you find the feed, press on the orange box in the url and then find the app for the rss reader
<bazhang> jett_: click on the rss feed on the firefox address window and add it that way
<jett_> then it tells me to locate it
<stdin> jett_: the "exe" is /usr/bin/akregator
<jett_> thanks ill try that
<frojnd> BluesKaj, also, if I maximize glxgears I get about 1551 frames in 5.0 seconds = 309.706 FPS1046 frames in 5.0 seconds = 208.470 FPS  isn't this too low for ati mobility x1440 ?
<BluesKaj> akregator is in kmenu/internet list
<frojnd> BluesKaj, I am lost here why would't work movies and 3d effects..
<hydrogen> frojnd: glxgears is a really bad benchmark
<jett_> hmm
<jett_> i didnt find it there
<jett_> could it be anywhere else besides /usr/bin?
<stdin> jett_: if it's installed, that's where it is
<frojnd> hydrogen, ok, what about if I run supertux and resolution get's fu*** so I have to restart gdm ?
<[B5C]wallabee> use the search but as stdin it should be there
<BluesKaj> frojnd, no that's like my X200G ati onboard card ..the best I've seen is 300fps on my setup but that was with an unstable experimental driver , but 200fps is sufficint for most movies
<frojnd> BluesKaj, ... so there is something wrong with my codecs ? But why I can't play any games..
<jett_> hmm
<BluesKaj> which card frojnd ?
<jett_> maybe its not showing up cause i just installed it?
<jett_> ill try restarting
<BluesKaj> jett_, have you looked in the kmenu/intenet list ?
<frojnd> BluesKaj, ati mobility x1400
<bazhang> jett_: no need to restart
<[B5C]wallabee> jett_ this is not windows ;)
<jett_> lol
<jett_> ok im just blind then
<_Angelus_> jett_ if something is not apearing in the k-menu , open consol and do "kbuildsycoca"
<_Angelus_> something like that
<bazhang> jett_: alt +f2 akregator
<_Angelus_> or try re-loging in
<jett_> ok thanks there we go
<jett_> you guys rock!
<jett_> i just bought this dell with linux on it
<jett_> i love it!
<bazhang> nice
<Daisuke_Ido> jett_: what model?
<Kano> hi, did nobody test konqueor on the kde 4 live cd before releasing it?
<BluesKaj> frojnd, can you play games in windows ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Kano: what's the problem?
<frojnd> BluesKaj, ofcourse,,,
<frojnd> BluesKaj, also playing movies in full screen
<bazhang> heh
<Daisuke_Ido> when you come in complaining about something and not actually asking a question, expect to be pretty much ignored.
<Kano> Daisuke_Ido: it does not work. it can not even open my website correcty, instead 30 message windows appear
<Kano> also smb:/ is not working
<Daisuke_Ido> that's better.
<Daisuke_Ido> but probably something better taken up with #kde-devel
<BluesKaj> frojnd, in the terminal type : fgl_glxgears
<frojnd> BluesKaj, 2023 frames in 5.0 seconds = 404.600 FPS2126 frames in 5.0 seconds = 425.200 FPS2100 frames in 5.0 seconds = 420.000 F
<BluesKaj> ok , frojnd check system settings /advanced/restricted drivers/enabled  ?
<frojnd> BluesKaj, it says: only in use
<frojnd> BluesKaj, brb... I'll restart
<[B5C]wallabee> are there any good touchscreen apps in kde?
<BluesKaj> frojnd, that's the default driver for gutsy...ok in pastebin , post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<bazhang> [B5C]wallabee: as in kiosk?
<[B5C]wallabee> hm whats kiosk
<eshat> how do i open kmail, the easy way ??? there is no menu entry for it
<jpatrick> eshat: use kontact
<pag> eshat, alt+f2 -> kmail
<bazhang> alt + f2 kmail
<[B5C]wallabee> a ipod touch like album switch with amarok?
<[B5C]wallabee> or something like that
<bazhang> [B5C]wallabee: maybe in kde5 :}
<[B5C]wallabee> ;)
<eshat> jpatrick: ahh that's it i uninstalled kontact,.. thanks
<tekteen> hi
<[B5C]wallabee> found one: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52641&forumpage=20&PHPSESSID=136e3e04198cd1acd4042e3155956259 looks nice
<[B5C]wallabee> hm strange used the ati driver (about 700 fps) installed fglrx (1200 fps) used ati again (2700fps) lol
<tekteen> anyone know why my NIC would change interface names (eth0, eth1, eth2, etc.)? It adds 1 to the name everytime I reboot. I think the reason is it thinks it is a new NIC and installs it everytime I reboot. Is there a way to fix that?
<trappist> tekteen: ooh I've seen that one before
<BluesKaj> [B5C]wallabee, on gutsy ?
<tekteen> trappist: Is there a way to fix it?
<trappist> tekteen: yes, but I'm gonna have to try really hard to remember
<[B5C]wallabee> BluesKaj, jep on gutsy
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I am home sick
<tekteen> I have all day. :-D
<trappist> tekteen: can you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces?
<zyp1>  hello, I'm looking for the password for root in my kubuntu-rc2..
<trappist> tekteen: also, is your nic a wireless card?
<trappist> zyp1: doesn't have one
<trappist> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<tekteen> trappist: yes ... no
<zyp1> trappist: I get asked for one, enter does not work
<trappist> zyp1: you get asked for it when you do what?
<llutz> zyp1: its your user-password
<trappist> zyp1: root doesn't have an *empty* password, it has *no* password, as in no password will work
<zyp1> ok, I get asked when I try to enter konqueror file manager
<trappist> zyp1: enter your user password
<zyp1> not workin
<zyp1> g
<trappist> zyp1: how are you launching konquerer?  it shouldn't ask for a passw... wait a minute are you using hardy heron?
<zyp1> but it's fast :-) using a 1ghz, 397 ram.. faster than kde3..
<zyp1> gutsy, kdm->kde4...everything is working
<tekteen> trappist: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/47960/
<zyp1> tried to open all programs in kickoff with "kde 4" name...
<trappist> gotcha.  well possibly something's new and/or broken in the kde4 packages, but I don't know anything about those
<sersocker> Muy buenas que tal?
<tekteen> !es | sersocker
<ubotu> sersocker: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Minataku> KDE4 itself is broken by virtue of it's unfinished nature
<Minataku> For an RC2, it sure is pretty lousy
<sersocker> #kubuntu-es
<tekteen> sì
<trappist> tekteen: ok that part looks good...
<tekteen> trappist: my wireless was a nightmare to get working
<trappist> yeah that can be hard
<zyp1> but why would my X use less mem in kde4?
<zyp1> Xorg
<tekteen> trappist: So why does it get a new interface name
<tekteen> ?
<trappist> tekteen: don't know yet :) that's just the first thing I wanted to look at
<tekteen> ok
<trappist> tekteen: if you say ifconfig -a, do you see eth0, eth1 etc., or just eth2?
<tekteen> sounds good :-)
<lamliki> nick /dulll
<tekteen> trappist: just eth22
<trappist> tekteen: do you have a file called /etc/iftab?
<tekteen> no
<llutz> tekteen: chek /etc/udev/rules/70-persistent-net.rules  and 75-persistent-net-generator.rules
<tekteen> llutz: what do I check
<trappist> tekteen: create one, with one line, like this: eth0 mac 00:ff:00:ff:00:ff:00 arp 1
<trappist> tekteen: replace the hex business with the mac of your nic
<llutz> tekteen: simply set your mac-adr in 70-persistent-net.rules to be mapped to eth0
<trappist> tekteen: actually listen to llutz :)
<trappist> he knows something I don't know
<llutz> trappist: not sure...
<llutz> but thats the place the devices are confiugerd/named here
<tekteen> llutz: can I pastebin the 2 files?
<llutz> tekteen: just change the ATTRS{address} to your MAC:        SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTRS{address}=="00:16:e6:d5:10:e1", NAME="eth0"
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> in the first or secound file?
<llutz> first one, hopefully i'm not telling s...t :)
<tekteen> second*
<tekteen> I am going to restart and see if it helped. brb
<trappist> I wonder why I have a /etc/iftab on one gutsy box and not another
<tekteen> It did not work
<tekteen> I think the mac address changed
<tekteen> trappist?
<tekteen> trappist, u here?
<trappist> tekteen: I sure can't think of a reason that would happen.  does the current mac match the one you put into that file?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> llutz: u still here?
<trappist> that's insanity, and would explain your problem, I think... I can't imagine why it would happen, though.  the mac is hard-coded into the card.  it's possible to change it, but I've never seen that happen accidentally.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> is there a way to device the PCI device instead of the MAC address
<trappist> not that I know of
<tekteen> is llutz still here?
<trappist> I haven't seen him leave
<bazhang> just hiding :}
<tekteen> trappist: his ghost is here (logged in but afk)
<Arvid> I just installed KDE4, but when I try to log in it just throws my out again
<llutz> tekteen: needed some coffee :) it didn't work?
<tekteen> no
<tekteen> the mac address keeps changing
<tekteen> Is there a way to choose a PCI device instead
<tekteen> ?
<llutz> tekteen: i don't know, sry
<tekteen> Is there a way to choose the PCI address instead?
<Kohlrabi> tekteen: maybe it would be easier to fix your changing-MAC-problem
<Kohlrabi> that sounds very weird
<trappist> tekteen: what kind of nic do you have?
<tekteen> trappist: one sec
<trappist> tekteen: also, where are you looking for the card's mac address?
<tekteen> 2 places
<tekteen> the file and ifconfig
<tekteen> both are the same
<trappist> what file?
<tekteen> /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<trappist> tekteen: do you mean that file has your *current* mac in it?
<tekteen> trappist: It is automatically edited by udev
<trappist> ah, gotcha.
<trappist> this is in-frickin-sane.
<trappist> so, what kind of nic?
<tekteen> trappist: It also has the old mac as well assigned to eth0
<trappist> (lspci, maybe)
<trappist> tekteen: does it have more than one SUBSYSTEM line, with the different macs/devnames?
<tekteen> trappist: yes
<trappist> wow.
<trappist> tekteen: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481847
<huXfluX> hello! you all may know about apt-file. it allows you to search for files provided by a package, usefull when you need to install a library.so.1 but don't know which package provides it. however, is there a way to use aptitude for this ?
<trappist> tekteen: do you have an nforce chipset?
<llutz> huXfluX:  sudo aptitude install apt-file
<trappist> heh.
<llutz> huXfluX: apt-file is the packagename as well
<tekteen> trappist: I do not know
<trappist> tekteen: pastebin the output of lspci please
<tekteen> trappist: I will post the output of lspci
<llutz>  lspci |grep -i netw
<tekteen> It is not listed
<trappist> tekteen: also please try dmest | grep -i 'mac address'
<bulio> can I install kubuntu on top of ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> !weather CWBE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather cwbe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trappist> llutz: could also be "Ethernet"
<Kohlrabi> bulio: you can get the kde-files
<tekteen> trappist:bash: dmest: command not found
<bulio> also, how do I install KDE4
<BluesKaj> oops wrong room :)
<llutz> trappist: ups, my bad
<trappist> tekteen: sorry typo, it's dmesg
<tekteen> 00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 054c (rev a2)
<trappist> tekteen: ok so it's an nforce nic
<bulio> Kohlrabi, is it better just to do a fresh install?
<Kohlrabi> bulio: no, it's a minimal change
<trappist> tekteen: do the dmesg thing please
<bulio> ok
<Kohlrabi> just `apt-get install kde-desktop` if I remember correctly
<bulio> and how do I install KDE4
<Kohlrabi> that I don't know
<Kohlrabi> !kde4
<llutz> kubuntu-desktop
<Kohlrabi> err
<Norgur> bulio, look at kubuntu.org
<Kohlrabi> yes, kubuntu*
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<Kohlrabi> sorry
<tekteen> trappist: [   19.536962] 0000:00:0a.0: Invalid Mac address detected: 4b:eb:cd:24:1b:00
<trappist> tekteen: that's it.  it's auto-assigning a random mac because it reads the mac as invalid.
<trappist> tekteen: do you have an asus motherboard?
<tekteen> trappist: ok
<huXfluX> llutz i know that. i was wondering if aptitude cand do what apt-file does.
<trappist> huXfluX: I don't think it can.
<tekteen> Is there a way to tell it that the ethernet card (PCI address) has a mac address of ...
<llutz> tekteen: http://groups.google.com/group/id-ubuntu/browse_thread/thread/c169ec7f985e362c
<tekteen> llutz: what language is it in?
<llutz> tekteen: make  70-persistent-net.rules one line like:        SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="forcedeth", NAME="eth0"
<TimS> I was messing arround with Kaffine and I set a toolbar to flat and it has dissapeared, how can I get it back?
<llutz> tekteen: i don't know, but the essential thing is english :)
<tekteen> llutz: where is the english
<tekteen> ?
<llutz> tekteen: 2. article
<tekteen> ok
<llutz> tekteen: "Yulian" blabla, at the end. please check if you are using forcedeth-driver "lsmod|grep forcedeath"
<tekteen> I am
<llutz> tekteen: so try it that way
<tekteen> llutz: nm
<tekteen> llutz: nothing showed up when I typed the comand
<tekteen> but in the file it says ...
<tekteen> # PCI device 0x10de:0x054c (forcedeth)
<llutz> tekteen: "lsmod|grep forcedeth" as a typo
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> forcedeth              55048  0
<llutz> ah
<tekteen> I will reboot then?
<llutz> tekteen: try and pray
<tekteen> got it
<khumba-yo> hi
<mendred> hi are there kde4 rc2 packages for amd64?
<khumba-yo> ~ weechat test succeeded ~ :D
<tekteen> IT WORKS :-D
<tekteen> llutz: it is now eth0
<llutz> tekteen: fine, hopefully it will be eth0 next reboot too :)
<tekteen> llutz: next I will edit /etc/network/interfaces
<tekteen> llutz: I need to make eth0 always the same mac
<tekteen> That I think I can do
<tekteen> thanks :-D
<trappist> tekteen: you can permanently set the mac using ethtool
<tekteen> ok
<trappist> permanently as in alter the card's eeprom
<tekteen> oh
<tekteen> I want linux to know my mac address
<trappist> well your problem is your card has an invalid (according to linux) mac address.  if you fix that, you'll be good.
<tekteen> trappist: I am going to try modifying the interfaces file
<trappist> good luck :)  I don't think it'll do the trick
<tekteen> I am going to map eth0 which works to the correct MAC
<napster_> hey guys, I would like to unlock my samsung E250 I have already googeld but nothing found
<llutz> trappist: / tekteen like this way?  http://embedded.seattle.intel-research.net/wiki/index.php?title=Setting_the_MAC_Address_from_Linux
<tekteen> thanks
<napster_> are maby someone has a link or a good program for me ?
<trappist> llutz: yeah that's what I was just looking at :)
<tekteen> llutz: I do not want to change the mac
<llutz> tekteen: but make it permanent
<tekteen> llutz: just tell linux the mac address of the card
<khumba-y0> hi
<tekteen> llutz: windows can read the mac but linux cant
<itsjustme> well.  Unfortunetly, I didn't check to see that linux plays nicely with my Toshiba satallite a205 before buying it and now I have no sound and web video...
<tekteen> I just want to tell linux (through the interface file) what the real mac is
<itsjustme> unless I use the windozzz
<llutz> tekteen: i c
<itsjustme> it there such thing as a social website for local areas??  i am new to linux and used to use yahoo chat and they had a channels list
<Kohlrabi> maybe run yahoo chat natively or in wine
<tekteen> itsjustme: you can go into yahoo chat in linux
<tekteen> itsjustme: I use pidgin for going into yahoo chats
<itsjustme> ya... but I wass looking for a  more active sight with People in it not just sex bots
<itsjustme> thats a lot of yahoo chat.. Mainly sex bots and crap
<tekteen> itsjustme: pidgin can go into yahoo chats
<tekteen> pidgin=linux im client
<llutz> ^^ not only linux
<tekteen> true
<tekteen> I have it on windows too
<fannagoganna> well, there's also kopete
<fannagoganna> for Linux that is
<fannagoganna> better webcam support ;)
 * tekteen knows nothing about kopete
<nosrednaekim> itsjustme: heh... this channel is pretty good :D
<khumba-y0> ^^
<khumba-y0> ^_^
<itsjustme> where is everyone from\
<itsjustme> chicago south here
 * khumba-y0 <-- from germany
<llutz> germany/north :)
<itsjustme> lol
 * tekteen is from New York (not the city)
<Kohlrabi> germany/north
<itsjustme> Hilary girl ha?
<Tm_T> hey
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<Kohlrabi> sorry :S
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<llutz> sry Tm_T
<Tm_T> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Tm_T> just to remind you
<Tm_T> also
<Tm_T> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<khumba-y0> ok, we all volunteerly named our places :D
<itsjustme> well as stated earlier, I have a Toshiba satallite a205-s4707 with no sound or web video... Is there a driver out there that I can get to fix this??
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | itsjustme
<ubotu> itsjustme: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Kohlrabi> What IS a Toshiba satellite? :)
<tekteen> Kohlrabi: laptop
<Kohlrabi> k
<khumba-y0> its a laptop / notebook
<itsjustme> yes,, laptop.. Not sure what it uses as hardware
<Kohlrabi> itsjustme: a safe bet is checking google for your model and the word, "ubuntu" or "linux" :)
<itsjustme> alsa and oss capable but dont see oss in the sound editor just alsa
<itsjustme> ill try it  t hx
<sigma> stdin: how is kde 4 rc2 compared to rc1?
<stdin> sigma: much better
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, oss is there ,sytem settings/sound system/Hardware/Open Sound System
<sigma> perhaps i should give it a go.
<sigma> stdin: is it stable enough for daily use?
<stdin> sigma: it's mostly stable, depends on who you are to if it's stable enough
 * nosrednaekim uses RC1 for daily use
<khumba-y0> bye
<sigma> nosrednaekim: how do u manage that, im starting to think that opensuse live kde4 cd i downloaded was seriously tainted
<sigma> because it was hopeless
<fannagoganna> my experience too
<nosrednaekim> sigma: its not too bad, just the panel.
<fannagoganna> who knows, by 2010 KDE 4 should be as stable as KDE 3.5 ;)
<fannagoganna> at which point trolltech will move to Qt 5 :)
<sigma> nosrednaekim: yeah the panel still requires a bit of work, looks like they left it till the end
<sigma> stdin: i use a webserver and the office apps alot, and mp3 / video sometimes think it will work ok for me? or maybe i should just wait for the final release
<fannagoganna> wait for final release, KDE 3.5.x is about as stable and good a desktop environment as exists in Linux
<stdin> you can still use kde3 apps in kde4 if they aren't doing what you want
<fannagoganna> although Qt4 is easier to program in than Qt3
<jussi01> stdin: how are the kde4 rc2 gutsy backports going? any idea when they will hit?
<itsjustme> BluesKja  I went to settings and saw the open and clicked apply and it went 100%   then to yahoo music and " sorry, the sample is unable to be played " to test it
<stdin> jussio1: some are there now, but there were some problems with hardy builds (like hal breaking) that slowed it down
<jussi01> stdin: ahh, ok
<sigma> what is to be expected in the next test release of hardy?
<sigma> i saw the first one didnt change much on the outside
<marlin> gutsy sucks...:(
<sigma> marlin: what did it do to u?
<itsjustme> BluesKaj   went to amarok and tried to play a music radio stream and got  Error loading Media  no suitable demux plugin. This often means the file format is not supported...  Is there a way to support it???
<jussi01> hmmm, it wants to replace my: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file... do i let it? what does this file contain?
<stdin> have a look at the diff
<jussi01> stdin: the diff is _huge_ ...
<stdin> jussi01: have you edited the /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc file before?
<jussi01> stdin: I dont know... possibly. could you remind me what is likely to be in it?
<stdin> jussi01: the settings for KDM
<sigma> did you guys read that kde4 developer blog saying that it uses less memory than kde3.5? yippee, i was waiting for that
<jussi01> stdin: is it likely the settings I hae changed in gui's have changed the file?
<SSJ_GZ> sigma: Which one? If it's the one I think it is, the results were inaccurate,
<jussi01> stdin: I dont beleive i have manually edited it
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, using music streams on amarok works most of the time if you have the libxine1-ffmpeg codec installed , and it also takes sone patience . Sometimes the strema take up to 20 secs to load and they usually despite that demux plugin error message . I've learned to ignore the message and wait for a bit and try again.
<fannagoganna> for mp3 streams, amarok seems to work fine
<stdin> jussi01: if you've changed KDM's settings (and want to keep them) then keep what you have now
<jussi01> stdin: thank you :D
<sigma> SSJ_GZ:yeah its prob that one, some guy left a comment saying that he thought they were inaccurate
<SSJ_GZ> sigma: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3138?
<sigma> yup was that one
<itsjustme> BluesKaj   Cool but it has been playing for quit a while now in the eq.. and still no sound from the sys.  No speaker in the taskbar either
<SSJ_GZ> sigma: If so, Lubos and Thiago are not just "some guy"s ;)
<sigma> SSJ_GZ: lol who are they?
<SSJ_GZ> sigma: Lubos is the kwin maintainer, and also the guy who wrote *the* study about desktop memory usage.
<SSJ_GZ> sigma: Thiago works for Trolltech and is an all-round Clever Guy ;)
<user_> hey all.  got a weird problem.  On fresh install of Gutsy, everything works great, except: On boot, grub loads, and says "starting up".  Instead of seeing the "Kubuntu" splash screen, showing load progress, it's just a black screen.  For like 4 minutes.  Then, I can login as normal.  But why is it doing this?
<user_> also, if i do a ctrl+alt+f1, it boots quickly, and recovery mode also boots at normal speed (pretty quickly).  Just not a regular boot
<johnficca> what is the password and login for the kde 4 rc2 live cd?
<Repsa_Jih> I don't think it has a password...
<stdin> johnficca: there isn't one, user is "ubuntu" though
<Dr_willis> user_,  sounds like the framebuffer is not liking your system. You can disable the framebuffer support for all your boot entries if you like.
<sigma> SSJ_GZ: ah i see, big boys in the kde project
<johnficca> cuz I have to change my driver for my card in the xorg.conf file then logout for the change to happen.
<user_> dr_willis: i noticed my HDD going crazy during this process - so you think that's what it is?  How do i disable frame buffer?
<Dr_willis> user_,  not sure why that would be faster however.  They should be booting at about the same speed.  It may just seem slower :)
<Dr_willis> !framebuffer
<ubotu> If you would like information on framebuffers, please visit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer
<user_> thx
<Dr_willis> lets see. in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file the line -------->
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, in the terminal type: cat /proc/asound/cards
<sigma> is there a command i can run to free up memory?
<Dr_willis> user_,  # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb
<itsjustme> BluesKaj       Loaded up the lib codec and the eq is still dancing but the speakers are still sleepin... Checking cat now
<Repsa_Jih> sigme: what kind of memory?
<Dr_willis> will disable the framebuffer for all menu entries. after you change that file use 'update-grub' to make the changes to the grub menu.
<marlin> sigma: cpu 100 bugs problems with compiz... what else do you want to know!!?
<user_> dr_willis: i should comment it out?
<user_> dr_willis: my line is currently " defoptions=quiet splash "
<itsjustme> BluesKaj   m    HDA-Intel  -  HDA Intel                         HDA Intel  at 0xf0b40000 irq 21
<Dr_willis> it MUST be commented with the first #
<Dr_willis> user_,  add the nofb option to the end
<user_> dr_willis: ok will do
<Dr_willis> user_,  menu.lst is very weird in how its a config file for grub. and for the update-grub command. :) update-grub actually does read the commented lines. (with 1 #, but not with 2 ##)
<sigma> marlin: don't use compiz perhaps? dont u think theres a reason it was left out of kubuntu
<sigma> marlin: kwin has a composite function thats being developed in kde4 - compiz-like stuuf
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, ok, in the terminal type: sudo asoundconf set-default-card "HDA-Intel"
<itsjustme> all it said was Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have inintended consequences...   But did it do anything???
<rwarner> quick question .... what happend to stdio.h?
<stdin> rwarner: I don't know, what happened to it?
<jussi01> hmmm... where does one report bugs in kde4 rc2?
<rwarner> i can't find it to build my app
 * genii waits for the punchline
<sigma> just out of interest, when connecting kubuntu to a dsl line how does it work? does it work automatically when u put the lan cable in?
<stdin> jussi01: to the kde4 devs :)
<rwarner> no pucnhline ... :)
<stdin> rwarner: have you installed build-essential ?
<jussi01> stdin: ok, but in LP? or is there a bug site?
<BluesKaj> itsjustme,k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<rwarner> i'll check thanks
<stdin> jussi01: bugs.kde.org
<jussi01> stdin: hehe... should have known...
<itsjustme> Anything else to do???  Still no sound
<jussi01> !intelhda | itsjustme
<ubotu> itsjustme: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rwarner> that was the trick .. ty much
<itsjustme> or speaker on the taskbar
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, look in the kmenu /Multimedia for kmix
<itsjustme> ok,,,,, Im there but what am I looking for???
<BluesKaj> kmix
<Repsa_Jih> simple put everything at max
<itsjustme> the HDA intel is on the bottom
<itsjustme> Master  PCM  Digital are the three things there... How do I put a volume icon on the taskbar
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, reboot
<sfilleul> Hi
<itsjustme> ok Ill try it...
<itsjustme> rebooting laptop now
<sfi> How is possible that firefox looks different when I start it from the kde menu and when it's started by the command line.
<itsjustme> well,,  There is the volume icon on the taskbar....  A good sign
<itsjustme> Amarok      Radio stream    Eq  dancin   speakers still sleepin
<BluesKaj> yes, now open the terminal and type alsamixer , then unmute the ctrls with the M key and set them at 70% or so . Unmuted ctls have "00" in the box
<xaka> hi2all! I have dir truetype in /usr/share/fonts, but in /var/log/xorg.log i don't see using this folder (/usr/share/fonts/truetype) - that is ok?
<TimS> Anyone reccomed a good todo list program and/or a calendar program? One that does both would be great
<itsjustme> alsamixer        function and_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<TimS> !todo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about todo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> !callendar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about callendar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TimS> My spelling sucks
<itsjustme> kontact Personal information Manager
<Dr_willis> !info kontact
<ubotu> kontact: KDE pim application. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.7enterprise20070926-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 1640 kB, installed size 3540 kB
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, did you choose the Linux Sound Architecture in soundsystem ?
<itsjustme> Yes advanced
<wftl> I'm sure that by now this is an FAQ, but installing RC2 packages, I get . . . trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/kwriteconfig', which is also in package kdebase-bin
<wftl> Can't back out, or go forward.
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, perhaps your intel driver neds configging...sorry but i have to run some errands
<BluesKaj> BBL
<itsjustme> ok,  well thanks for trying this has been a tough one for me
<michele> Sera a tutti....ho problemi con il flash...in quanto non mi fa usare bene un sito....qualcuno ha dritte?
<trappist> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<michele> ok sorry
<XceII> deuryte
<michele> Hello everybody... i have problem whit flash player...because i can not open a link in a website (seafight)...someone has any suggestion?
<Dragonath> michele: you can view other flash sites like youtube.com?
<michele> yes
<acerr> hi.  i just installed Kubuntu 7.1.   i have a pentium dual core.  do i have to do anything special for the kernel to be optimized for that?
<Dragonath> michele: can you post the url of the page where you can't open a link?
<Dragonath> I'll see if it works with me
<sigma> acerr: did u install the 64bit version?
<waylandbill> acerr: you could make a kernel tailored specifically for it, but the generic kernel should do just fine. Virtual machines will be able to use kvm and such if that's what you are looking for.
<acerr> sigma: no.  dual core is 64 bit?
<michele> i have this error message: The filo or the folder tar:/tmp/kde-user/pluginjlu8za.tar.gz/install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer.xpt doesn't exist
<kop> when do you get that error?
<michele> when i open the flash site and it asks me to install the flash player ( i have just installed kubuntu)
<waylandbill> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<kop> did you dowloaded it from the page?
<michele> no...
<waylandbill> michele: install flashplugin-nonfree
<kop> go to the avobe link
<michele> i used the steps that appeared in konqueror
<sigma> anyone know where i can find a good 1 page in depth description of kubuntu?
<sigma> michele: try firefox
<waylandbill> sigma: probably somewhere on kubuntu.org. In reality, it's basically ubuntu with a kde desktop.
<kop> exactly
<michele> i tried it...with ubuntu....but it didn't work
<waylandbill> michele: I just tried installing that package and it seems to have an md5sum checksum error. hmm.
<sigma> waylandbill: and one huge load of different programs
<waylandbill> sigma: that's because it replaces GTK+ ones with QT/KDE ones.
<kop> download the flash player installer from the page
<waylandbill> yeah. kop's right. installing from adobe's site should work fine.
<kop> what browser are you using
<michele> konqueror
<kop> if you use firefox it's easy
<kop> oh
<michele> i had the some problem with firefox
<waylandbill> hmm. firefox usually uses the plugin finder.
<kop> have you tested doing: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<michele> with ubuntu i used firefox...it installed the flashplugin-nonfree... but that site didn't work fine...
<michele> with windows it works fine....even with mac.... now i don't know if it is an ubuntu flash problem
<jussi01> !flashproblem | michele
<trappist> michele: are you using a 64bit system?
<leomcabral> is it possible to install kubuntu 7.10 over a previusly 7.04 installation using the live cd of 7.10?
<michele> no 32bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashproblem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> hmmm
<kop> have you used opera
<kop> ?
<jussi01> michele: flash is currently broken - it will be fixed soon
<trappist> leomcabral: yes, you can "install over it", but it will wipe everything out.  if you want to upgrade, I think it's the update manager you want to use.
<lingard> is anyone good with wine?
<jussi01> !flashissues | michele
<ubotu> michele: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is on its way
<Tm_T> lingard: cannibalism isn't endorsed
<michele> ah ok.... so there isn't any other solution?
<lingard> lol
<michele> just wait
<trappist> lingard: lots of people are, but you may have better luck asking your question than asking for volunteers to solve a problem when we don't know what the problem is
<jussi01> michele: only wait
<leomcabral> trappist: but I can upgrade using the live cd? The computer have no internet connection
<michele> ok
<michele> thanks
<jussi01> michele: np's
<jussi01> :D
<kop> lingard : what are you trying to do?
<trappist> leomcabral: I don't know if it has that feature.  I don't think so.
<Tm_T> trappist: well said, thanks :)
<lingard> ok, i've mounted my ntfs windows disk, when i try to open the programs it just says loading then goes
<lingard> is it even possible to run windows apps like this?
<leomcabral> trappist: thank you for your help
<Dr_willis_> lingard,  ive found it best to reinstall the apps with wine
<GrahamA> with a UK keyboard, how do I type the euro sybol on the 4 key?
<Dr_willis_> lingard,  that way they install to your .wine dir
<lingard> i try to install something and it doesn't do anything either
<Dr_willis_> it all depends on the windows program to a very very large extent.
<lingard> i've tried ms office 2007 and it doesn't do anything
<Dr_willis_> Gee thats a good test program.. :) NOT.. :)
<lingard> also civ5, the installer comes up but it won't let me install directx9
<Dr_willis_> try something simile like winrar perhaps?
<jussi01> msoffice 2007 does not work with wine
<kiiz> hi.how do i get a cdma fix wireless terminal to work  with kubuntu
<kop> don't install directx 9
<Dr_willis_> Games can be very much a hit/miss thing with wine.
<waylandbill> lingard: if you want dx9c, then you have a wait. :)
<lingard> :(
<kop> it comes integrated at least in wine 0.9.50
<Dr_willis_> If you Must have openoffice. You may want to check into using xp inside a vmware or virtualbox session.
<waylandbill> as far as ms office 2k7, I'm sure open office will do as a replacement once you check it out.
<Dr_willis_> Unless of course you are in the few % that use all these weird office fetures. :)
<trappist> lingard: office2k7 isn't going to work with wine just yet
<trappist> I don't even think it's supported yet in commercial versions like crossover office
<lingard> i like to sync with a WMdevice
<waylandbill> I'm sure those % of people that use the odd features wouldn't be jumping the MS bandwagon since they probably use odd windows features too. ;-)
<lingard> winrar does seem to be installing
<Dr_willis_> lingard,  ive used winrar with no hassles (w3ll a few trivial quirks) under wine. :)
<Dr_willis_> so it shows that wine can work at least.
<lingard> so it'll work for pretty much anything that would run under anything less than xp?
<kop> lingard: do you hace last version of wine
<lingard> i've only just installed it so i'd guess so
<Dr_willis_> wine is quite impressive in that it does work as well as it does. :)
<Dr_willis_> The wine in the repos for ubuntu is a little bit out of date.
<Dr_willis_> theres a repo that has the lastest wine versions in it. I belive.
<lingard> 0.9.46
<kop> thats old
<Dr_willis_> !easysource
<kop> download the newest one on eine page
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<kop> it is 0.9.50
<trappist> lingard: not exactly, no.  wine will work for most apps that don't use API calls that haven't been implemented in wine.
<waylandbill> wine's page has instructions for adding their repo.
<Dr_willis_> # Upstream Wine    deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt feisty main     Or so the easysource page says. :)
<Dr_willis_> but its proberly best to read the wine pages docs.
<kop> yes whith the new version I could play portal! (the mod of half life 2) and no t whith cedeag 6
<kop> it is very good
<Dr_willis_> The Cake is a Lie!
<Dr_willis_> :P
<kop> no it is not a lie
<kop> i hace it XD
<Dr_willis_> I got Carrot Cake.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<kiiz> is running kubuntu in a vm under windows a bad idea, windows beig a fualt foundation
<kop> i got it in the menu
<Dr_willis_> kiiz,  its a good way to test out linux and use it. if thats all yu can do.
<Dr_willis_> kiiz,  it will be a bit slower then a real install..but very useable.
<lingard> when i paste wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add into a terminal windows it says no such directory
<lingard> am i doing it right?
<stdin> lingard: "wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - "
<huXfluX> does apt-get purge package uninstalls the package's deps aswell?
<kiiz> Dr_willis_: my problem is that i cant get my internt connection to work in kubuntu.i am thinkg it might work under a vm
<Dr_willis_> seesm like they got a extra quote some how
<Dr_willis_> kiiz,  and whats your internet connecton then?
<Dr_willis_> hmm that wget command aint working right for me either.
<Dr_willis_>  wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg gets the key.
<Dr_willis_> cat 387EE263.gpg | sudo apt-key add -   aint working either
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-key add 387EE263.gpg
<Dr_willis_> did :)
<stdin> "gpg --recv-keys  387EE263 ; gpg --export -a  387EE263 | sudo apt-key add -" should work too
<Dr_willis_>  wget -q http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/387EE263.gpg && sudo apt-key add 387EE263.gpg
<Dr_willis_> Yea. not sure what the deal is.
<itsjustme> how to delete a foler
<itsjustme> folder
<nareshov> rm -f folder/
<itsjustme> thx
<nareshov> -r (NOT f)
<kiiz> Dr_willis_: its thru a cdma FWT.
<murchadh> I saved a profile in konqueror, screen split in four with samba, swat, joomla and igoogle open. Now I can't get rid of igoogle from the profile. If I open phpadmin (or any other page) and save the profile, close konqueror, and restart it, igoogle is still there. Any ideas why?
<lingard> is it possible to install IE on kubuntu?
<Dragonath> lingard: might be through wine, there is also a IEtab addon for firefox, but I am unsure whether you can install it on linux
<trappist> lingard: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<waylandbill> lingard: yes.
<kiiz> is there a way to download packages and their dependencies at a go on a windows box
<lingard> what does  Uncomment (or add) following lines: mean?
<lingard> do i get rid of them?
<Dr_willis_> bye allll
<waylandbill> lingard: remove the comment character (such as #) that is at the beginning of the line
<lingard> and add it if there isn't one?
<kalorin> I'd jsut run a vmware instance on linux if you have to have a windows app
<kalorin> games not so much
<lingard> i downloaded it
<waylandbill> lingard: it probably means add the line if it doesn't exist
<lingard> i have no idea how to install it though
<kalorin> vmware?
<kalorin> it's fairly simple
<Dragonath> vmware only works with them new dual core cpus, yes?
<lingard> yeah
<kalorin> dragonath, no it works with single core stuff
<lingard> wait, no idea to the last Q
<jussi01> Dragonath: no, it works with most cpus
<Dragonath> on acceptable speeds?
<huXfluX> over the time, the answer to the question 'what's the difference between apt-get and aptitude?' was 'aptitude handles packages and their dependencies better'. Has that changed lately ?
<jussi01> I have it working fine on my amd 2800+
<kalorin> i ran it on my athlon x64 3200+, an opteron 180 and now my E6750 box
<kalorin> all works great
<kalorin> and my E6600 workstation at work
<jussi01> Dragonath: its more about your ram...
<Dragonath> ok
<kalorin> 2gb of ram is more than enough for windows and linux
<jussi01> Dragonath: id reccomend at least a gig
<jussi01> minimum
<kalorin> I give windows about 768meg and that's pleanty
<Dragonath> will have to upgrade a bit then, thanks
<kalorin> ram's way cheap though
<misticwarrior> hey
<misticwarrior> what's up ?
<misticwarrior> I've got a question : How to know wich output plugin I use ? (such as alsa or oss...)
<Dragonath> misticwarrior: it's not that simple, different programs use different output plugins
<Dragonath> at least that's what I have come to believe
<Dragonath> it should be somehwere in a program's preferences or settings
<Dragonath> checking out documentation might help
<Dragonath> docs for the programs you're wondering about, that is
<Bilbo> Anyone know how to restore KDE?  When I startup it goes to (initrmfs) and not KDE.
<Bilbo> I am running the Live DVD right now.
<Bilbo> What is (initrmfs)?
<Dragonath> !initrmfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrmfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nareshov> !initramfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nareshov> :O
<Bilbo> I need to find a way to get KDE back.
<Bilbo> Is there a way to re-install Linux and not loose my current Linux setup?
<Dragonath> Bilbo: when it is finished booting, do you see a console login?
<jussi01> Bilbo: is it just going to the command line?
<Dragonath> you may be able to log in from there and start KDE manually
<jussi01> Bilbo: what did you do to cause this?
<Bilbo> No.  Just goes to (initrmfs) prompt.
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: in fact I want to use mpd. Amarok works fine. But with mpd, I use the client mpc. When I do (after configurations) "mpc play", it says it plays something, but I have no sound. The card is known, cause if I change the name (hw0,1) the play doesn't begin. I configured it using Alsa, but I don't know if Amarok uses alsa...
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: In fact I just want to have sound with mpd/mpc......
<Bilbo> I went to install XP and messed up, swapped drives, installed XP, then I was told to swap back.
<jussi01> misticwarrior: yu can see which engine amarok uses in the settings -> configure amarok -> engine
<Bilbo> Now I am trying to get Linux and XP both working.
<kiiz> are the dependencies listed for a package the only ones need. or do i have ot get dependencies of a package dependencies
<Bilbo> Linux is on a 160GB HD and XP is on a 20GB.
<jussi01> Bilbo: my opinion would be to go to windows, copy out your valuable files and reinstall linux - it sounds like you have done some weird stuff
<jussi01> but it depends exactly on what you did....
<nareshov> kiiz: dependancies are mostly automatically handled
<Bilbo> Can I re-install Linux without loosing my current Linux setup and files?
<Dragonath> misticwarrior: if you go settings->configure amarok->engine and select alsa as output plugin, do you get sound from mpd then?
<jussi01> Bilbo: not really. you need to fix your current install.
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: amarok use "xine engine" and "autodetect" instead of alsa...
<Dragonath> misticwarrior: try selecting alsa from there
<misticwarrior> k wait
<Bilbo> I wish I knew how to restore KDE.
<Dragonath> if mpd then doesn't give out sound, you might want to check it's settings too
<kiiz> nareshov: i can't get my internet conection to work with kubuntu.i am thinking of downloading packages manually on windows
<jussi01> Bilbo:exactly what sort of prompt does it give you - i mean, what does it say?
<Bilbo> (initrmfs)
<Bilbo> It says type help for list of commands.
<angasule> WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!  <-- I didn't install any extra repos, why am I getting this? when trying to install qgis
<jussi01> Bilbo: and what does help output?
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: nothing changes for amarok, neither for mdp. Amarok works, but not mpd... :P
<nareshov> kiiz: try aptitude install yourpackage and see what else it requires as run-time dependencies and download them all individually
<Bilbo> Just a bunch of words one after another in a good size block.
<Dragonath> misticwarrior: have you checked the settings for mpd?
<TimS> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: everything was configured manually following a tutorial
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: and I chosed alsa...
<misticwarrior> instead of oss
<Dragonath> misticwarrior: if you don't find anything in mpd's settings, you might want to try installing the alsa-oss package
<Dragonath> ok
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: but will it change something with amarok etc. ?
<Dragonath> then tryi installing the package, and start mpd through alsa-oss (command would go aoss mpd [arguments])
<Dragonath> no
<misticwarrior> aoss mpd. k I try... :P
<Dragonath> aoss will start mpd in an alsa wrapper, it shouldn't try to grab all the output all to itself
<Dragonath> I had the same issue with watching movies from mplayer when amarok was playing, starting mplayer with aoss fixed it
<jussi01> Bilbo: what did it say when you started before that?
<TimS> !ftpclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ftpclient - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zorglu_> q. using kopete, i frequently got popup saying "The user blablbla is is currently not signed in. Messages will not be delivered." but i never sent any msg to this user. is there a way to disable this popup ?
<misticwarrior> ok nothing changed... should I let amarok with alsa ? I haven't just now
<Bilbo> It was working fine before I started to install XP.
<jussi01> TimS: what are you looking for?
<TimS> An alternative to FileZilla
<MetaMorfoziS> WHo knows what is rafting?
<jussi01> TimS: all of those mentioned in !ftp would be options...
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: ok, nothing changes, I have no sound...
<TimS> Yeah, im gonna try Kasablanca
<sigma> why is there no decent description of kubuntu online?
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: but I can see it's playing a song...
<jussi01> TimS: I use kftpgrabber
<TimS> Ill take a look at that too
<Dragonath> misticwarrior: and the volume is up enough that you should hear it? (I know it's a silly question)
<Dragonath> I am out of ideas to be honest :)
<kiiz> is 3d acceleration possible under a virtual box vm
<stdin> kiiz: no
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: volume : 100%...
<Dragonath> then I have nothing else to suggest
<misticwarrior> :(
<Dragonath> sorry
<misticwarrior> no problem...
<Dragonath> if you start mpd from the terminal, does it give you any errors btw?
<noobuntu> could anyone tell me what im doing wrong with bash redirection? http://www.pastebin.ca/813735
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: no... everything works fine... I just have no sound
<jpatrick> noobuntu: errors get sent to stdout anyway
<stdin> noobuntu: make uses more FDs than std{out,in,err}, use "&> pcsx2builderrors.txt" to grab it all
<jpatrick> stdin: oh, thanks for that
<Dragonath> misticwarrior: I don't know what else to try, but perhaps there's some irc channels for mpd where you can find out more
<kiiz> do i need samba to enable kubuntu access the web thru a windows box
<stdin> kiiz: no, samba is only for windows file sharing
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: how to find an irc chan ? Is there a search option ?
<misticwarrior> Dragonath: forget it :P
<Dragonath> misticwarrior: /list gets you the channel list and you can search from there
<misticwarrior> thx :)
<misticwarrior> I tried mpd... and there is something :d
<Dragonath> ok, no worries
<stdin> /cs list #*mpd*    is another way
<frinuxfr> hi
<vicky> hi
<PsySine> the instructions on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php don't work for me... i can't see a trace of kde4
<frinuxfr> is there a gui to add a new service (I installed GCALdaemon in command line, and I want it to start automatically on startup) ?
<jpatrick> PsySine: do you have backports enabled?
<PsySine> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> odd
<kiiz> i have a kubuntu box with NIC and a windows box with a internet connection(cdma FWT).how do i make kubuntu use in the internet connection o the windows box
<stdin> PsySine: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<PsySine> stdin: gutsy
<ubuntu> c'e' qualche italiano????
<stdin> PsySine: you added the ppa repository ?
<stdin> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<PsySine> stdin: yes
<stdin> PsySine: and then ran an update?
<vicky> kasiser
<nbogdanoff> any idea why the following command returns "sed: -e expression #1, char 11: unterminated `s' command"  ---> sed "s/room/`cat list`/" script
<PsySine> stdin: oops i think I forgot the update, i'll try again :)
<The_Machine> when i play .wav files with Amarok, they're all loud and scratchy
<The_Machine> but if i play them with something else they're fine
<The_Machine> any thoughts?
<The_Machine> (play them w/ audacity, etc. they're fine)
<stdin> PsySine: make sure you update and then install the updated kdebase-bin before trying to install kde4
<PsySine> stdin: ok, thanks
<vicky> nbogdanoff
<nbogdanoff> yessum
<vicky> u need to give the substitute string -- sed s/<str1>/<str2>/
<vicky> s1icknick
<s1icknick> i dont think sed will do what i want, then
<s1icknick> i want the words from list, to replace only o
<s1icknick> or i have to rewrite this
<s1icknick> now im ocnfused
<spitfire> hi ppl, im new to this kubuntu stuff, and im facing a problem
<spitfire> the thing is, im trying to login my MSN account
<spitfire> when it enters, i get no contacts
<spitfire> and short while after the whole thing closes
<spitfire> and gives me an error message
<spitfire> plz help
<Dragonath> what program are you using for msn?
<spitfire> kopete
<Dragonath> and what error message?
<jussi01> spitfire: which program are you using and what is the error?
<jussi01> hehe
<spitfire> one sec
<s1icknick> maybe this is a better way of explaining what im trying to do... i have this sentence: "you have to setup: room"  i have a list of rooms in file: "list".  taking that same setence and replaceing all the 'room's from the output "list"
<spitfire> ok im trying to provoke the error but its not comming up
<spitfire> but my contacts are no where to be seen
<spitfire> thats the main thing that pisses me off :D
<jussi01> spitfire: do remember roughly what it says?
<jussi01> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<spitfire> erm it was kinda like ...  the application your running faced some errors in something ...
<jussi01> spitfire: ok. do you know if there actually any of your contacts online?
<spitfire> no, because non of then are showing
<spitfire> its just a blank contact screen
<spitfire> and i yes i have friends :P
<jussi01> if there are noe, you probably need to show offline contacts from the settings menu
<jussi01> none*
<spitfire> aha HERES THE ERROR
<spitfire> which part do you need?
<Dragonath> did the error say that kopete has trouble identifying with the switchboard server?
<spitfire> heres what it says
<_athos_> how can I change the calendar format? I want that the week starts on Sunday instead of Monday.
<jussi01> _athos_: in which program?
<spitfire> the application kopete crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<spitfire> and also it says "an application mostly recieves the SIGSEGV signal due to a bug in the application
<_athos_> the comand CAL in the bash.
<spitfire> is anyone still with me?
<_athos_> jussi01: the comand CAL in the bash.
<spitfire> ? are you talking to me?
<jussi01> _athos_: hmmm, not sure about that one
<jussi01> spitfire: wait a moment
<spitfire> ok thanks
<ubuntu> sera ke pueda aprender ingles aki'@
<jussi01> ubuntu: english only please
<phantomon> sorry, i don't speak english =(
<jussi01> phantomon: which language?
<ardchoille> Yes you do ;)
<ubuntu> italiano
<phantomon> Spanish
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<jussi01> !it | phantomon:
<ubotu> phantomon:: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<phantomon> thank you
<sfi> How is it possible that firefox looks different whether I start it from the kde menu or when it's started by the command line ?
<kop> do you start it being root in the console?
<jussi01> spitfire: please try going and reinstalling kopete in adept
<kop> if you do you have 2 configurations one for root and one for your user
<sfi> kop: no I start it with the same user
<ardchoille> sfi: it is very possible if you're running ff as root in command line, root and user have different configs in their $HOME
<sfi> same user guys
<ardchoille> Weird
<spitfire> jussie01: ok ill try doing that now
<spitfire> thanks
<jussi01> !tab | spitfire
<ubotu> spitfire: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kop> it is strange then
<kop> maybe in one of them it starts in safe mode
<jussi01> sfi: in what way is it different?
<spitfire> jussi01: like that, thanks
<jussi01> :D
<sfi> jussi01: that s what I would like to know
<kop> whats does loof different
<kop> ?
<spitfire> so another question, when i go to adept, and i click request reinstall, is it suppose to take long
<jussi01> sfi: you just said it looks different - I want to know _what_ looks different
<jussi01> spitfire: a few mins maybe
<spitfire> k thanks
<rlj> in the knetworkmanager applet, i find a couple of wireless networks available. some of them are wep/wpa/wpa2 and thus have a padlock icon next to them. however, i've just seen a network which has a "computer system" icon next to it, with a kubuntu logo displayed on the monitor. what does this icon mean?
<sfi> command line firefox give me the "regular" brownish unbuntu style. Using the menu give me firefox with the ugly "basic" GTK theme.
<jussi01> sfi: please riht click on the menu item, and put into run dialogue - then paste here what is in the rundialogue
<jussi01> right*
<spitfire> :S im really confused, but im gonna like kubuntu wether i like it or not :D
<ardchoille> spitfire: That's the spirit! :)
<grul> hahaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kiiz> how do i get my kubuntu box to use the internet connection of a windows box
<jussi01> spitfire: what happened?
<jussi01> spitfire: as an alternative for now, you may want to install kmess
<jussi01> spitfire: that will allow you to at least use msn
<spitfire> does it have the same functions?
<spitfire> thats all i need
<spitfire> does it come installed already or do i have to adept it?
<jussi01> spitfire: it is supposed to be a msn messenger clone, but does not support oter protocols
<smcintyre> kiiz: Specifiy the windwos box as a gateway?
<jussi01> spitfire: you need to adept it
<diego> ciao
<spitfire> jussi01: dude, thanx
<jussi01> spitfire: also, which version of kubuntu are you using, and hae you updated recently?
<spitfire> im using 7.10 now
<jussi01> spitfire: have you updated recently?
<diego> ho un problema con linux. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<spitfire> no, i installed kubuntu like 10 minutes ago
<spitfire> :S
<jussi01> spitfire: from the disk?
<spitfire> yea a CD
<jussi01> spitfire: there was a problem with the kopete on the cd - an update will fix it
<spitfire> how can i update?
<jussi01> spitfire: the little package in the sys tray
<jussi01> orange one
<sfi> jussi01: this is my run command from the menu : "firefox %u"
<jussi01> sfi: weird...
<kiiz> smcintyre: how is this done .both boxs have NIC.windows box uses cdma FWT for internet access
<sfi> yes ! I really don't get it
<SudoKing> How do you delete a folder through Konsole (root, permissions do not allow delete in the Desktop)?
<spitfire> jussi01: i cant find the package
<ardchoille> sfi: Find out if you have any root owned files in your $HOME: find /home/$(whoami)/ -user root
<jussi01> spitfire: go to adept and press update
<sfi> jussi01: it's like it's using my kde preferences, color scheme, etc, when I click on the bouton. I don't want it.
<BluesKaj> SudoKing, sudo rm -rf /folder/where/file/was/installed
<sfi> ardchoille: will do
<SudoKing> BluesKaj, thanks =D
<jussi01> spitfire: sorry, its "fetch updates"
<BluesKaj> SudoKing, YW
<spitfire> jussi01:  i done that already
<sigma_kubuntu> how do u use arial as the default fixed width font?
<spitfire> but theres something else as well, theres 'version updates'
<jussi01> spitfire: yeah, click that now
<jussi01> it should update your system
<ardchoille> sigma_kubuntu: system settings > Look & Feel > Fonts
<sigma_kubuntu> i tried but it didnt work. u can do it in gnome easily but not kde
<jussi01> or the package should now have appeard in your sys tray
<sfi> no root files.
<ardchoille> sfi: God
<ardchoille> *good
<spitfire> jussi01: whats the deal with the requesting?
<spitfire> why do we have to request, and why does it take so long
<sigma_kubuntu> ardchoille: it won't let me select arial - its not in the fixed width font list
<ardchoille> sigma_kubuntu: It's not in mine either. Are you sure Ariel is a fixed width font?
<ardchoille> sfi: The only other thing I can suggest is to open konsole and type in: whoami
<trappist> I'm pretty sure arial is not fixed width
<ardchoille> sigma_kubuntu: See what trappist posted
<sfi> ardchoille: thx but it's definitly the good user.
<ardchoille> sfi: ok
<sigma_kubuntu> archoille: its not but can you force it to be one? i want to know why u can in ubuntu but not kubuntu
<sfi> One things that can be a hint is that one day I install the qt-gtk package (a bullshit). now I don't have it anymore but I feel like it still have its influence ... like a ghost bouuuh
<FLUxXxX-> HELLO! What is the difference between apt-get purge <package> and apt-get autoremove <package> ?
<jpatrick> FLUxXxX-: autoremove cleans out packages that are no longer in the repos
<ardchoille> FLUxXxX-: purge removes also the configurations for the package, autoremove removes deps that are no longer needed
<jussi01> doh... he left
<ardchoille> FLUxXxX-: iirc, autoremove does not remove configs
<FLUxXxX-> ah, cool
<FLUxXxX-> so basically synaptic's mark for complete removal is apt-get --purge autoremove package?
<ardchoille> FLUxXxX-: I believe so, yes
<FLUxXxX-> thanks
<FLUxXxX-> btw
<FLUxXxX-> <jpatrick> FLUxXxX-: autoremove cleans out packages that are no longer in the repos
<SudoKing> now how do I make a folder available to all programs/users and not just root?
<FLUxXxX-> haha:)
<SudoKing> er, I mean permissions
<ardchoille> FLUxXxX-: I think it's apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove package
<FLUxXxX-> SudoKing readable or writeable?
<sigma_kubuntu> are there any decent fixed width fonts? monospace is so ugly
<SudoKing> writable
<FLUxXxX-> chmod 777 dir
<FLUxXxX-> or chmod -R 777 dir if you want its subdirs writeable aswell
<ardchoille> sigma_kubuntu: I like courier 10 pitch
<FLUxXxX-> and all files inside it
<jpatrick> FLUxXxX-: arg, that's autoclean, autoremove: remove packages that were automatically installed to satisfy dependencies for some package and that are no more needed.
<SudoKing> its still saying permission denied
<SudoKing> trying to run a .sh file that writes to the folder
<jussi01> SudoKing: you tried runnig the sh with sudo ?
<FLUxXxX-> ardchoille:
<FLUxXxX->  --auto-remove
<FLUxXxX->            If the command is either install or remove, then this option acts like running autoremove command, removing the unused
<FLUxXxX->            dependency packages. Configuration Item: APT::Get::AutomaticRemove.
<FLUxXxX-> so it's the same
<jpatrick> !paste | FLUxXxX-
<ubotu> FLUxXxX-: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Flare183> !paste
<kjcole> Looking for a quick audio fix: I think I have too many sound server packages.  Once in a while I get a small pop of sound at random intervals, but nothing consistent.
<FLUxXxX-> there is a 3-4 lines acceptable range
<SudoKing> jussi01, yea
<SudoKing> FLUxXxX, that was 5 :P
<spitfire> hey the update cant be 161mb right?
<BluesKaj> kjcole, it's stating the obvious but check your output cables and speaker connects first
<kjcole> I see  running at the moment "pulseaudio --log-target=syslog -Lmodule-esound-compat-spawnfd",
<kjcole> "artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f"
<spitfire> Quick question: anyone from Jordan?
<kjcole> and "esd -terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -spawnfd 17"
<jussi01> spitfire: yes it can
<jussi01> spitfire: no Idea...
<jussi01> spitfire: and welcome back
<jussi01> :SD
<SudoKing> jussi01, ran the sh file with "sh launch.sh" but it gives me permission denied after I set the permission on the folder
<spitfire> jussi01: but its downloading quite quickly
<kjcole> BluesKaj: Already checked.  And I checked the fuse in the woofer.  Seems good.
<spitfire> jussi01: thanks
<spitfire> how do i register my nickname ::S
<BluesKaj> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jussi01> SudoKing: and have you run "sudo sh launch.sh" ?
<kjcole> BluesKaj: (I haven't yet disconnected it all and tried plugging it in somewhere else, as I do occasionally get that "pop" from the speakers.)
<SudoKing> jussi01, I'm in as root on terminal
<SudoKing> I think its the program that doesn't have the permissions
<SudoKing> =?
<jussi01> SudoKing: hmmm... (/me strongly disagrees with being logged in as root...)
<SudoKing> why? :P
<BluesKaj> running pulseaudio kjcole, not familiar with that
<jussi01> !sudo | SudoKing
<ubotu> SudoKing: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BluesKaj> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pulseaudio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SudoKing> heh I know it can do anything, but that's not really what I wanted
<SudoKing> I need to give the file permission to write to a folder
<jussi01> !info pulseaudio | BluesKaj
<ubotu> blueskaj: pulseaudio: PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 294 kB, installed size 1036 kB
<mikelapy> Where can I change "menu" options without using kcontrol?
<ancafe> Hi. I'm spanish. Sorry for my bad english. In Kubuntu Gutsy 7.10, Wine FREEZE the computer when execute it, and WINECFG.... any idea?
<SudoKing> hm
<mikelapy> ancafe, I use windows in virtual box :)
<genii> ancafe Perhaps ask in #winehq channel
<jussi01> !es | ancafe
<ubotu> ancafe: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<FLUxXxX-> haha that's cool
<FLUxXxX-> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<FLUxXxX-> !es | apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get: please see above
<FLUxXxX-> !es | ancafe
<ubotu> ancafe: please see above
<jussi01> !botabuse > FLUxXxX-
<domme> can i simply upgrade from feisty to current kubuntu or do i have to expect problems because i didnt upgrade for too long?
<FLUxXxX-> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BluesKaj> kjcole, how many soundcards are you running into that PulseAudio mixer , you may have only set up as the default . so the configuration to run more than one card at a time has to be in the Pulse Audio config files
<DrakeJustice_> anyone here hacked the isolinux.cfg on a blank gutsy?
<DrakeJustice_> i need the text-color option...
<DrakeJustice_> forgot it...
<kjcole> BluesKaj: Only one sound card.  It used to work, but over time, as I've tried to make more multimedia play correctly with IP phone apps, I think I've bolloxed it up.
<BluesKaj> ringtones ?
 * Chickentikka does it work?
 * Chickentikka yes it does
<Tm_T> erm
<Chickentikka> its ok, im a total noob
<Chickentikka> :D
<PsySine> is there any way uninstall everything after trying http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php ?
<Tm_T> PsySine: umm, install kde4base ?
<domme> uuuh there is Tm_T
<Tm_T> domme: where is?
<domme> there!
<domme> look!
<domme> stupid old.. lady!
<Tm_T> PsySine: I mean uninstall ofcourse
 * genii sips a coffee and watches scroll
<Tm_T> domme: true there
<Tm_T> PsySine: also kde4libs
<PsySine> Tm_T: there is kde4libs-bin but uninstalling that would imply amarok, k3b, and other things
<PsySine> +ininstalling
<PsySine> un*
<PsySine> grr
<Tm_T> PsySine: and other related libs are...
<azerty> salut a tous
<Tm_T> azerty: evening
<lingard> is there anyway to add virtual ram?
<azerty> t ki twa????
<Tm_T> !fr | azerty
<ubotu> azerty: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Tm_T> lingard: you mean swap?
<neville__> Make a bigger swap partition?
<Tm_T> !swap | lingard
<ubotu> lingard: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lingard> i installed it with 2gb
<neville__> =/
<lingard> is that enough?
<neville__> How much RAM have you got?
<Chickentikka> i also have it 2gb, and aparently thats enough
<mikelapy> plenty :)
<lingard> ram's 512 i think
<Chickentikka> i hate RAMS i cant have less than 1gb or i suffocate and die :D
<neville__> Oh?
<lingard> lol
<neville__> I can live with 4Mb on my 386 =]
<jpatrick> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<neville__> 16Mb + Windows 98 on my Pentium 90
<Chickentikka> :S how can you stay alive?
<neville__> 384Mb on my Windows XP machine
<neville__> 2Gb on this Linux one
<neville__> Well, you see
<lingard> why is it windows needs alot more?
<Chickentikka> because windows is an inefficiant piece of shite
<neville__> When I was growing up, I never had the best of the best hardware, not even close to
<stdin> Chickentikka: please watch your language here
<Chickentikka> :S ok
<neville__> In fact, it was my 386 during the late 1990s
<neville__> Pentium 90 until 2003
<neville__> Etc
<neville__> It taught me to be tolerant =]
<Chickentikka> anyway, i still have this PII laptop and its something like 10mb
<Chickentikka> and the HD is like 4 GB
<lingard> how did people survive?
<Chickentikka> so iv seen worst days
<stdin> and everyone try to keep on topic (that's Kubuntu support in case you haven't actually read the topic)
<neville__> Worse than a still running 386?
<lingard> i have a wine install window that won't close
<lingard> i've killed the wine server thing but its still there
<kyled185> lingard kill -9 <pid>
<lingard> can't find the pid
<stdin> lingard: use "ps aux|grep wine" too see what is running
<lingard> mark     14586  0.0  0.1   2988   764 pts/2    R+   21:09   0:00 grep win
<lingard> is 14586 the pid?
<genii> put an "e" on end of win
<genii> unless bad copy/paste there
<stdin> lingard: no, that was the pid of grep
<lingard> my bad
<lingard> so what do i kill -9?
<genii> lingard: But yeah, the # tat far left is the PID
<stdin> lingard: kill -9 is a last resort to forcibly terminate a process
<lingard> i can't find the program in "task manager" though
<lingard> ohh, wait
<lingard> found it :)
<lingard> why doesn't killing wine kill its related apps?
<Bauldrick> anyone know of a program to create .ipkg packages? i.e the program checkinstall can create .debs for you
<Kohlrabi> lingard: ask in #winehq :)
<DrakeJustice_> lingard: wine runs 'wineserver' as well
<lingard> so #package brings up a support group for that package?
<mr_edge> hello
<radek> hi
<smcintyre> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<smcintyre> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<smcintyre> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mr_edge> I'm having problems with realplayer playing music clips on amazon.
<acemo> anyone might know what this problem could be? when starting the laptop first everything works normal, after a while when i press "t" laptop thinks i press "t" and arrow up, a while later it thinks i press arrow up at random times, a while later it thinks i press and hold arrow up all the time
<genii> mr_edge: sudo apt-get install mplayer and mozilla-mplayer
<genii> omit the "and" in there
<mr_edge> I'm using the DNA Helix plugin and everything works but no sound
<mr_edge> realplayer runs the clip buffers ans plays but no sound
<mr_edge> I've searched in the ubuntu fourms and usenet but can't find the answer.
<nico666> look this video wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LoUogk1lRhI
<Tm_T> .
<lingard> how do i open lirc?
<lovedeatm> <----noob. Can one computer assume the ip address of another. If not why and if so how?
<lingard> or can anyone help me with http://www.hauppauge.co.uk/board/archive/index.php?t-7085.html ?
<lingard> hold that thought
<acemo> can u flash ur bios from linux?
<lingard> ho am i supposed to enter $ cd /dev/event in the terminal?
<lovedeatm> lingard it sounds an app. if your in konquerer it should show under appls or type application:/lirc also you can use kfind to locate it and open it...
<lingard> *how
<lovedeatm> tye it in?
<lovedeatm> type8
<lingard> yeah, it comes up command not found
<lovedeatm> o0o...eh srry then cant help you cuz ive never used it before..what kinda program is it?
<lingard> its supposed to be a thing to set up an ir remote
<lingard> i think
<BluesKaj> yup
<lingard> "can listen to the /dev/input/eventx device, and turn them into keypresses."
<lingard> though IRKick states i don't have one
<lingard> but i can control the volume
<lovedeatm> yeah i read on ...its for TV awesome? you may need to reinstall or find a diffrent distro of it
<lovedeatm> the only solution i have cuz i dont use it
<BluesKaj> lingard, are you using LinuxMCE ?
<lingard> i have no idea what that is
<lingard> bit of a newbie
<ardchoille> lingard: Media Center Edition
<lingard> nope
<lingard> kubuntu?
<lingard> when i want to install something i download, do i have to save it anywhere special to install it?
<BluesKaj> lingard, the default download target is /home/yourusername (usually)
<BluesKaj> system menu HOME
<lingard> so, generally, is there a command line to type to install the app when its decompressed?
<sub[t]rnl> I like to install third party software in /opt/ as well
<lovedeatm> <----noob. Can one computer assume the ip address of another. If not why and if so how?
<BluesKaj> BBL... got stuff to do
<lingard> lovedeatm: what do you mean?
<sub[t]rnl> lovedeatm: yes it can be done, easily.  Computers can spoof other ip's, and can even spoof other mac addresses
<lingard> on the same network?
<sub[t]rnl> yes, or outside
<sub[t]rnl> on the same network is non-blind spoofing
<lingard> ohh
<lingard> i thought a router wouldn't allow it?
<lingard> or am i wrong
<sub[t]rnl> wrong
<lingard> fair enough :)
<lovedeatm> brb
<lingard> can you set up series recording on kaffeine?
<lingard> is kaffeine even the best app to watch tv?
<stdin> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<sersocker> wenas que tal?
<sersocker> alguien me puede hechar una mano?
<jussi01> sersocker: what language is that?
<guaqua> where would i be able to change kdm startup options?
<guaqua> i.e. the startup items
<stdin> !es | sersocker
<ubotu> sersocker: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<stdin> guaqua: do you mean the sessions you can run?
<guaqua> yes
<guaqua> since the kde4 rc packages seem to be borked, i need to do some homegrown magic
<ubuntu_> whoaim
<stdin> guaqua: what's borked about them?
<guaqua> doesn't start, claims can't find ~/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig
<guaqua> i can just plain leave it be if kdm configuration is such a hassle
<stdin> guaqua: so copy it from ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig
<guaqua> anyone else have an idea of how to modify the sessions, then?
<guaqua> stdin: i'll give it a try
<stdin> guaqua: it's nothing to do with the kdm entry, the startup script just want's that file
<ubuntu> excuse me.. ¿a spanish kubuntu chanel?
<stdin> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<guaqua> the question still stands for how to modify the entry, regardless of if i'll get it working or not
<stdin> guaqua: you edit /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<guaqua> thank you
<thomas_newbie__> can someone help me with unix regular expression question
<ubuntu> thank you : ) .. installing Kubuntu ;)
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: you can ask, but regexp can be insane
<thomas_newbie__> lol http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48009/
<guaqua> thomas_newbie__: http://www.regular-expressions.info/ is a friend
<thomas_newbie__> guaqua: i'm reading about them but thx
<guaqua> regular expressions are a thing you have to re-learn every time you use them unless you are a perl hacker
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: so what's the question exactly?
<thomas_newbie__> show the output of that command from a file
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: why can't you do that?
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: no but it's a question
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: do you understand what thats saying because i'm not sure
<stdin> yes, but why can't you run that command and see yourself?
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: what would it output
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: i suppost i'll try first
<trappist> guaqua: there are lots and lots of opportunities to use regular expressions.  I use them every day even when I'm not coding.  once you learn how useful they are, they get a little harder to forget.
<guaqua> trappist: i guess due to the un-intuitiveness of them, i tend to avoid them
<guaqua> probably applies to many others
<moparisthebest> I right click on my desktop, click 'configure desktop', a window pops up with a title of 'Configure - KDesktop' and inside of it says 'empty page', how can I fix this?
<guaqua> stdin: ended up copying the whole .kde to .kde4 and it seems to work, thanks
<moparisthebest> It seems I'm missing a module of some sort, but I haven't been able to find it
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: for me it says invalid regular expressions
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: probably because those "quotes" aren't quotes, replace them with "
<guaqua> thomas_newbie__: your development cycle would be a whole lot shorter if you just tried other ways of doing the regular expression
<guaqua> i.e. learning by reading, not only asking
<thomas_newbie__> guaqua: omg dont come to conclusions so fast please...i've been reading
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: what do u mean those aren't quotes
<guaqua> " is not '
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: those characters surrounding the expression aren't quotes
<stdin> not in UTF anyway
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: i wonder why i copy/pasted....anyway i retyped it and it worked
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in 5 minutes in #ubuntu-meeting
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: some word processors try to make quotes look "pretty" by making them another character (not true quotes). but the shell wants *real* quotes
<moparisthebest> I really need to get more than 1 desktop working, does anyone know the name of the module that handles that?
<guaqua> moparisthebest: what module are you talking about?
<moparisthebest> or virtual desktop that is, whatever they are called
<moparisthebest> I right click on my desktop, click 'configure desktop', a window pops up with a title of 'Configure - KDesktop' and inside of it says 'empty page'
<moparisthebest> the one that would fix that
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: hmmm interesting...well the out put was: honda accord  81 30      AND ford  thundbd 84 10
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: but i'm confused :D
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: same as I got ;)
<guaqua> moparisthebest: i wonder if it's even done
<moparisthebest> guaqua, it is, I'm still using KDE3
<deuryte> what is kde4  ??
<guaqua> moparisthebest: oh
<moparisthebest> but one day I got on and it's gone :/
<deuryte> what is kde4  ??
<ardchoille> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<deuryte> ty !!
<moparisthebest> do you know what KDE is? currently we have KDE3, KDE4 is the new version that is not yet released
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: i think u can guess what it is based on the numbers there but whats the asterisk doing there before the 6-8 and the rest....can't that match ANYTHING? doesn't [^ ]* mean match any single character 0 or more times
<deuryte> kde4 release jan11 2008
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: * means "repeated any number of times including 0 times"
 * BluesKaj won't hold his breath for KDE4 
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: yes but there is an asterisk before the numbers
<stdin> thomas_newbie__: space is a character too
<venik> How do I update TexLive packages?
<venik> I use Miktex under windows, and Miktex has a nice package manager, which TexLive seems to lack
<thomas_newbie__> stdin: oohhh ok that helped me understand a lot better now thx
<Csigaa> re
<deuryte> im using foghat 2.26
 * Tm_T slaps metaway 
<moparisthebest> does anyone know the name of the KDE module that allows configuring multiple virtual desktops?
 * metaway says stfu to Tm_T
<metaway> if you hate helpers here, i can delete #kubuntu from my ajoin list...
<metaway> -1...
<metaway> not problem, i know.
<Tm_T> rmh
<Tm_T> don't use acronyms like that, please
<lavacano201014> heh, Gutsy seems to be a bit too complicated for my oldest box
<lavacano201014> but just in case i can fix it...
<moparisthebest> or is there another way to change my desktop background and/or add more desktops in KDE?
<lavacano201014> it says the virtual width is too wide for the hardware when i try to start X
<deuryte> I got kickbuntu buttsy..
<hydrogen> tm_t got tm_towned
<lavacano201014> moparisthebest: the background and the multiple desktop settings should be under the Desktop category
<moparisthebest> yes, it is on my other machine, but this machine gives me an 'empty page' lavacano201014
<moparisthebest> it literally says 'empty page'
<lavacano201014> moparisthebest: try "kcontrol"
<moparisthebest> running that command?
<lavacano201014> yes
<moparisthebest> then I get:
<moparisthebest> The program 'kcontrol' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<moparisthebest> sudo apt-get install kcontrol
<moparisthebest> bash: kcontrol: command not found
<lavacano201014> moparisthebest: then install it
<moparisthebest> and when I type that, I get:
<moparisthebest> kcontrol is already the newest version.
<LjL> moparisthebest: echo $PATH
<moparisthebest> /home/mopar/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<LjL> moparisthebest: ls -l /usr/bin/kcontrol
<moparisthebest> ls: /usr/bin/kcontrol: No such file or directory
<lavacano201014> LjL: if that doesnt work i have an idea
<LjL> moparisthebest: did you remove files from /usr manually?
<moparisthebest> no
<LjL> moparisthebest: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kcontrol
<lavacano201014> moparisthebest: "whereis kcontrol"
 * lavacano201014 downgrades his older box to feisty because gutsy is too advanced
<oakxx> so, is ubuntu stil considered a debian flavour
<oakxx> ?
<lavacano201014> oakxx: maybe...
<Kingzar> woohoo this is so fun :) finally got my ubuntu working after 5 days
<oakxx> well, it handles .deb's
<moparisthebest> haha, that was the problem the whole time, my kcontrol executable was missing :)
<Kingzar> now on too the next problem
<Kingzar> ;)
<moparisthebest> thanks LjL and lavacano201014
<Kingzar> my msn isn't working anybody?
<moparisthebest> I wonder how that happened :/
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: run all updates.
<lavacano201014> moparisthebest: heh
<LjL> moparisthebest, i wonder too. a file from a package disappearing like that is a quite worrying sign.
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: MSN client?
<Kingzar> kopete
<LjL> moparisthebest: i suggest that you run "sudo debsums -s" (after installing debsums)
<Kingzar> i'm updating now currently
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: got it
<Kingzar> if kopete still doesn't work is there another client i can use?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: Pidgin
<Kingzar> thank you..
<Kingzar> also for my knowledge.. konquerer is firefox. correct or not?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: incorrect.
<moparisthebest> LjL, should I have md5sums for all my packages?
<Kingzar> :O
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: you can get firefox if you want.
<LjL> moparisthebest, it's pretty normal that some packages don't have one (unfortunately)... but for most of them, yes. pastebin the output please
<Kingzar> but is it better?
<moparisthebest> konqueror and firefox are very different, but just install firefox :)
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: some say it is... some say not...
<moparisthebest> both are good browsers, it's just personal preference which one you like better Kingzar
<Kingzar> can i install internet explorer?
<Kingzar> :P
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: decide for yourself,you can always get firefox
<Kingzar> hehehe
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: actually, yes you can
<moparisthebest> ok LjL it's still running
<Kingzar> na was a joke
<Kingzar> not gonna run that
<nosrednaekim> lol
<Kingzar> anything i should do after a fresh install WITH internet working?
<Kingzar> besides updating
<moparisthebest> I had to do that for my cousin, I installed microsoft word and IE6 on her kubuntu :)
<LjL> Kingzar: BREAK IT! how can you resist more than 10 minutes with a working system?
<Kingzar> haha you cannot destroy my happiness
<Kingzar> i'm in the sky right now
<Kingzar> untouchable
<Kingzar> fixing this after 5 days phew.. linux noob and all
<LjL> Kingzar: nah, just get the updates, and start looking for software
<Kingzar> compiz fusion is included in kubuntu 7.10?
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<moparisthebest> you can install it yes
<bkudria> i have a strange problem.  non of my kde apps will connect to the internet, although firefox, and ssh work fine.  i think it's something to do with knetworkmanager, but killing it doesn't help.  neither does restartingkde, or the computer.  how can i fix this?
<bkudria> none*
<nosrednaekim> bkudria: do you use wireless?
<moparisthebest> bkudria, knetworkmanager broke for me a few days ago, but nothing could connect
<Kingzar> ok thank you.. i expect major problems their already.. i got a mobility radeon 9000, and i've been reading some problems
<Kingzar> hope it does take me another 5 days ghehe
<LjL> bkudria: you're probably right it's related to knetworkmanager... did you set up your networking manually?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: uhh oh.
<moparisthebest> if only KDE apps aren't connecting, it is probably your KDE proxy settings bkudria
<Kingzar> nosrednaekim: uhh oh.. --> as in confirming what i assume or something else?
<bkudria> nosrednaekim: no, ethernet
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: confirming what you assume.
<LjL> moparisthebest: no, it can be knetworkmanager
<nosrednaekim> bkudria: then kill knetworkmanager.
<bkudria> moparisthebest: nope, even with out a proxy setting
<bkudria> nosrednaekim: doesn't help
<Kingzar> but there are people with functional compiz and radeon 9000 right right right?!?!
<moparisthebest> stopping only KDE apps from connecting? strange
<Kingzar> PLZZ
<nosrednaekim> bkudria: stop the kded service
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: yess...
<Kingzar> for that was my ultimate goal for switching to ubuntu
<Kingzar> phewwww
<lavacano201014> bkudria: ths is obvious, but did you tell KNetworkManager to enable networking?
<moparisthebest> Kingzar, I could never get it working with my radeon mobility 9600 before it died, but go for it :)
<bkudria> lavacano201014: i did
<nosrednaekim> actually,if the open source drivers are good enough on it by now, it could be really easy
<Kingzar> hahahaa and your not a noob i assume
<bkudria> nosrednaekim: stop it?  should i start it after that?
<nosrednaekim> bkudria: no.. just stop it and keep it from being started again
<Kingzar> ubuntu is not nice to newbies :S
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: you lie.
<Kingzar> the people are
<Kingzar> ubuntu no
<oakxx> ubunut is super nice to newbs
<oakxx> you all are trippin
<Kingzar> if you got the hardware that is
<oakxx> name a simpler linux  distro???
<Kingzar> windows!
<tarin> meis
<no0tic> who has the problem with knetworkmanager?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: there is a learning curve....and bad hardware doesn't help
<tarin> mepis
<oakxx> you said windows!!!!
<nosrednaekim> no0tic:  bkudria
<oakxx> andyou cal others newbs
<oakxx> please
<Kingzar> yes what the problem
<lavacano201014> Ubuntu's slogan is "Linux for human beings"
<stdin> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Kingzar> no i am a noob
<moparisthebest> Kingzar, if you think *ubuntu is not nice to newbies, try installing gentoo manually from the command line
<Kingzar> i consider myself the instep mondel
<Kingzar> model
<no0tic> bkudria, knetworkmanager + ppp + gprs?
<oakxx> yes u are
<tarin> or fedora
<bkudria> no0tic: nope
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: 1) Windows is not Linux, nor is it anywhere near Linux
<oakxx> you are a nigger boob= n00b
<bkudria> nosrednaekim: didn't help
<oakxx> windows sucks my penix's
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: 2) Linux does not crash without a good reason, unlike Windows.
<tarin> hey does anyone have an issue with adept crashing
<Kingzar> well well guys comon, too much fanboyism here now...
<tarin> keeps telling me it is being used by another process
 * stdin high-fives LjL on the teamwork
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: hehe... yeah
<no0tic> bkudria, so what?
<moparisthebest> tarin, adept crashes sometimes
<LjL> no0tic: it's not gprs, but firefox and ssh connect, while kde apps don't
<tarin> and then forces me to close
<lavacano201014> tarin: i never really liked adept
<Kingzar> i gotta say in winxp's defence, i never had 1 BSOD in all the time i used it
<tarin> i know sometimes but this has been every time i open for a week
<sigma> use kpackage in place of adept
<Kingzar> and neither a virus or trojan
<tarin> ok
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: you are a miracle.
<nosrednaekim> tarin:  or synaptic
<Kingzar> i just treat my pc with Loveveeee
<tarin> do i need to apt-get those?
<sigma> Kingzar: ive never had either in kubuntu
<bkudria> no0tic: wait, what?  i'm sorry?
<no0tic> bkudria, knetworkmanager doesn't check for connection on ppp interfaces, so you have to uninstall it and all kde applications will connect. Many kde apps rely on knetworkmanager to determine if they have access to the internet
<lavacano201014> tarin: you can if you want
<bkudria> no0tic: i'm not using ppp
<moparisthebest> LjL, http://rafb.net/p/wuNEd813.html debsums finally finished
<moparisthebest> nothing looks too bad in there
<steveire> How do I run qtdemo on kubuntu?
<Kingzar> ok back to learning again.
<lavacano201014> steveire: run the command "qtdemo" i guess
<Kingzar> so can i get almost all the programs from the adept manager ?
<tarin> Evil_DuDe: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Kingzar> like firefox etc.
<no0tic> bkudria, sorry, btw, try to stop knetworkmanager. It could be the reason
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: almost
<diesel_> Hi I am testing out my ability to view a moive, but am coming up with the error that xine could not find the demux for dvd:///dev/scd0 could someone point me to a solution.
<Kingzar> ok\
<moparisthebest> you can get most of the mainstream ones Kingzar
<steveire> lavacano201014: It's not there. I also don't find it with apt-cache
<moparisthebest> then there is sourceforge, and then plain google
<Kingzar> is it a wise thing to be installing new apps, while adept updater is updating?!
<bkudria> no0tic: i did, it didn't help
<no0tic> bkudria, if after that all kde apps go online, you'll have to uninstall knetworkmanager
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: a small chunk of stuff you must use apt-get from a shell, but you probably dont need to use those apps yet.
<LjL> moparisthebest: uhm, quite too many packages don't have a checksum... but no, i guess nothing exceptionally bad
<no0tic> bkudria, ok, so I can't help you anymore, sorry
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: no not really
<Kingzar> hmm it's not even allowing me to open another adept screen
<moparisthebest> no, you can only have 1
<bkudria> no0tic: thanks anyway...
<Kingzar> -1 point for linux.. no multi tasking
<lavacano201014> steveire: you didnt include the quotes, did you?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=306
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: thats for technical reasons..
<moparisthebest> Kingzar, it modifies your database, and you don't want 2 processes modifying it at the same time ;)
<bkudria> moparisthebest: so, even after stopping kded, it doesn't work.  any other idea what might be wrong?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: ever tried installing two things in windows at the same time?
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: yes you can multitask, just not while adept updater is updating
<moparisthebest> bkudria, try removing knetworkmanager all together and restarting
<moparisthebest> oh, its called soemthing else now
<steveire> lavacano201014: no
<moparisthebest> networkd-manager-kde  i think
<moparisthebest> without the first 'd'
<Kingzar> niceeeeeeee wooohooo
<LjL> Kingzar, i urge you to look up "multitasking" on wikipedia or something
<no0tic> Kingzar, you can't lauch different dpkg processes at once
<lavacano201014> steveire: then i cant help you, as i have no reason to use qtdemo
<bkudria> moparisthebest: ok, i'll try
<Kingzar> what's the command to quickly send a window to another desktop?!
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: depends on how you have it set up.
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: systemsettings->keyboard and mouse->keyboard shortcuts
<Kingzar> thnx
 * nosrednaekim has it set to ctrl+alt+shift+right arrow
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: you can also just right click the title bar
<Kingzar> i want faster
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: no such way
<moparisthebest> Kingzar, in linux, you can change anything to work like you like it
<lavacano201014> moparisthebest: that is true
<moparisthebest> and if you can't change it with a nice user interface, or by editing a text file
<no0tic> Kingzar, you'd like a mind reader?
<moparisthebest> then you can get the source, make it like you want, and recompile it :)
<LjL> no0tic: what about webcam face tracking?
<Kingzar> hehe thanks,.. i'll get their after 1 year of using linux mayb
<LjL> nod to move the window to another desktop
<no0tic> LjL, would be perfect to give focus to windows.
<nosrednaekim> no0tic: hey.... watch it...  be nice
<moparisthebest> it moves quite fast actually Kingzar, after using it for a solid week I could no longer go back to windows
<LjL> no0tic: well then write something or port something from windows, because there's nothing decent for linux :P
<BluesKaj> LjL, preferably with an ugly-image filter :)
<jembouge> hi there
<LjL> that might help
<nosrednaekim> hey jembouge
<Kingzar> can anyone give me a hint if i'd be able to run all those nice gadgets, and looks like those video's on youtube. ON my pc? it's a P4 2.6/512mb laptop with Radeon 9000 64mb
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: thats sounds decent, you should at least be able to do some of them
<jembouge> nosrednaekim: you've probably all seen this: while updating, it asks you whether to keep or replace a file (in my case: qt_plugins_3.3rc)
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: replace
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: if you've never modified the file, replace it
<jembouge> should I keep or replace that one, and how to understand what the "compare files" function shows to us?
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: thats a diff..
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: replace it
<moparisthebest> Kingzar, there is only one way to know for sure, give it a try :)
<jembouge> nosrednaekim: should I show you what it says in the "compare files" window?
<jembouge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kingzar> hmm
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: no.... its ok... its just a rc file, you're not going to kill anything
<jembouge> lol ok,
<jembouge> what does the 'rc' mean btw?
<ardchoille> Release Candidate
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: its a confic file.
<nosrednaekim> *config
<ardchoille> Oh, sorry
<jembouge> so should I at least save the old one?
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: stop abusing your membership ;)
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: lol
<jembouge> well thanks, replacing
<Kingzar> shortcuts doesnt really work yet hehe
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: the shortcut doesnt work?
<jembouge> btw, after all this mess with kdm, kdmtheme and the admin button showing up but not working, I decided (and did) format everything and reinstall the whole thing :p
<jembouge> all is working fine now
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: do you mind not flaming Linux?
<nosrednaekim> jembouge: don't mees with kdm and themes...
<jembouge> so thanks you all who helped me
<jembouge> my laptop has no pb I can't solve anymore :)
<Kingzar> i added some shortcuts about moving windows to other desktop, and moving to other desktop
<Csigaa> bye
<Kingzar> with like shift + right arrow
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: you may need to restart kde,but I don't think so..
 * genii hands jembouge a congratulatory coffee
<lavacano201014> Kingzar: <CTRL> + <ALT> + <BACKSPACE> ;-)
<jembouge> nosrednaekim: I'm no linux code writer, but I think that kdm stuff should be re-thought and reworked, it's really buggy sometimes
<jembouge> genii: thanks :)
<lavacano201014> heh, missed him
 * jembouge sipping coffe
<nosrednaekim> lavacano201014: thats not funny.
<Kingzar> is kdewallet an important program?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: not really
<genii> jembouge: Anytime :)
<Kingzar> it seems to be messin with the msn of kopete
<BluesKaj> is there a utility besides cpufreq-utils that simply monitors the cpu speed ? ...don't want the scaling options cuz they don't work properly on gutsy 64bit
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: just to read the frequency?
<BluesKaj> yes
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep frequency"
<nosrednaekim> ;)
<nosrednaekim> erm...."grep MHz"
<Kingzar> jup its definitly kde wallet messing with kopete msn
<kpr> You know what's good. PuTtY
<kpr> Forwards all SSH connections from my VMware kubuntu to Doze
<kpr> And I recommend it for those who hate dual booting
<kpr> =]
<nosrednaekim> :D
<kpr> =D
<BluesKaj> ok nosrednaekim the MHz did it :)
#kubuntu 2007-12-13
<kpr> WATCH CHA!
<nosrednaekim> good :D
<kpr> Great =]
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: shortcuts working?
<Kingzar> i haven't restarted
<Kingzar> i won't try untill i can get compiz fusion working
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: :D
<Kingzar> i would like to know why the upgrading part is soo slow
 * nosrednaekim cries since his dad didn't get him the KDE4-RC2 packages
<Kingzar> it goes at 25 kb/s max while i can get up to 600kb/.s
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: you are probably using the main mirrors, which are slow
<Kingzar> are there alternative ways to get this done fast?
<Kingzar> i don't like to be waiting 1 hour for the update
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: adept->manage repositories
<nosrednaekim> of course, you'll have to cancel the download (but everything so far is saved)
<Kingzar> ok
<genii> Kingzar: Are you using the spanish repos then? They should be closest to you physically according to whois on your address
<Kingzar> i'm in unfamiliar water now, i just downloaded firefox for linux.. extracted the content..
<Kingzar> so now i press a .exe?
<Kingzar> to installl
<genii> no
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: no..... get firefox from adept.
<cheguevara> Kingzar, why not install the firefox in the repositories?
<onishidato> maybe it's yep
<onishidato> no exe in Linux
<onishidato> "D
<kpr> Lol
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: almost every program for linux is in the repositories where it is simple to install
<kpr> Yeah, don't you know .exe's are from the evil Windows. We kill Doze users here. Bow down to Linus. He is a god. ;)
<onishidato> hey, can someone tell me how to fix the amarok. i can't make it play mp3
 * genii makes kpr's next coffee a decaf
<kpr> onishidato: Do you have the correct codecs installed?
<ardchoille> hahaha genii
<nosrednaekim> !mp3 | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<imlaidbac> register open4me
<onishidato> i have all stuff install
<kpr> Fool, my coffee is already a decaf!
 * kpr drinks more.
<genii> Kingzar: You are right now in the middle of some system update?
<genii> kpr: :)
<BluesKaj> kpr, libxine1-ffmpeg
<onishidato> i don't know why it can't play mp3 also
<Kingzar> i just got my ubuntu working after 5 days.. and it's updating now
<kpr> ?? What about Xine?
<kpr> I didn't ask the question.
<kpr> =O
<genii> Kingzar: After the update is done, open the package manager and install firefox from there
<kpr> =[
<Kingzar> is there a ctrl + alt + del... function in linux
<kpr> People think I ask questions when I don't and when I do, they think I don't. =[
<BluesKaj> err onishidato, libxine1-ffmpeg
<stdin> Kingzar: ctrl-alt-esc
<genii> Kingzar: It's  advisable to let the update finish
<onishidato> can you tell me more detai?
<kpr> Kingzar: Highly advisable
<Kingzar> too late, thnx for the advise
<Kingzar> i think i messed it up
<onishidato> wow
<Kingzar> everytime i startup adept manager now it says it's in use balblalabl
<BluesKaj> onishidato, in the konsole : sudo apt-get install libxine-ffmpeg
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<BluesKaj> oops libxine1-ffmpeg , onishidato
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: that is if you don't have an instance running
<genii> onishidato: Visit the websites provided to you above for help on getting mp3 and other copyrighted things to play
<Kingzar> nope
<Voyage__> iam using virtual box to run winxp .  how to share files and folders in win xp? it only shows c: .         (in linux virtual box tells me to use "net use x:\\vboxsvr\shareedfoldername"  ) didnt got it.
<Kingzar> thank you
<onishidato> genii: i have visit it, and nothing change:D
<Kingzar> how would you remember that code out of your head lol
<stdin> why not, I do
<genii> onishidato: You visit it, follow the instructions given there. Just visiting does nothing
<onishidato> of course i follow all the instruction lol
<onishidato> but nothing change
<Kingzar> hmm so what firefox version should i choose out of the 50?>
<genii> onishidato: What application are you trying to play the mp3 with?
<onishidato> amarok
<BluesKaj> onishidato, relogin sometime helps...or closing amarok and restarting it
<onishidato> restart a thousand times
<onishidato> but nothing happen
<gabriel_> i just installed the no-ip client package (for dynamic ip).. umm.. how do i configure it?
<onishidato> when i try to play some mp3 file
<Voyage__> anyone?
<onishidato> they said that the mp3 format is now install
<onishidato> please restart your amarok
<onishidato> but when i try to restart
<onishidato> nothing happen
<gabriel_> onishidato: u running live cd?
<BluesKaj> do you close it in the panel too ?
<onishidato> i close it every where
<onishidato> i run the file in my computer
<onishidato> not live one
<Kingzar> anyone know how to pick the right firefox version out of the 50!?
<genii> in bottom right do you see Amarok icon near clock?
<onishidato> of course i close it too
<ped> kingzar: 50? in official repository? I think the current "correct" one is simple "firefox"? I will check what I have got.
<genii> Kingzar: Just use package manager to install "firefox"
<genii> ped: Well there are plugins in there, they can be confusing to sort through
<onishidato> Kingzaf: fire fox is uptodate, use adet to install it
<onishidato> adept
<genii> Kingzar: You have "Adept Installer" open?
<onishidato> hey
<onishidato> help me
<onishidato> please
<Kingzar> yes
<Kingzar> but there is firefox
<genii> Kingzar: If so in Search part put   firefox    then a space after
<Kingzar> firefox3
<Kingzar> firefox3.0bin
<Kingzar> balbalbal
<genii> Kingzar: Just firefox
<ped> genii: not only plugins, also some dummy transitional packages. at least in 6.10 ..
<ped> Kingzar: pure "firefox" is enough (plus it's dependencies, but Adept does mark them automatically for you)
<Kingzar> got it
<onishidato> hey ho
<onishidato> can someone help me
<ardchoille> onishidato: With what?
<onishidato> Amarok mp3 player
<onishidato> ahhhhh
<Kingzar> hmm Remember anyone i told msn on kopete didn't work because of wallet.. well if i try to login on hotmail.com directly and i say store.. wallet interfering again, result password incorrect. if i say do not store, ic an login..
<downandout> hello all
<ped> are problems with connecting from kubuntu 7.10 on internet common? I installed it on one laptop, and whether I try wire or WiFi, I can't connect to my PC with kubu 6.10 sharing inet connection. (when I boot WXP, both WiFi and wire works just as expected) ... when I tried things like sudo dhcpclient eth0, I don't see any RX packet on the PC side on that one eth0 ... any ideas or what I should try next?
<downandout> can someone tell me the name of the config file where kontact defines the spamfilter software it can use? Kontact isn't detecting spamassassin and i remember last time I had to change the path in that config to detect it
<onishidato> can someone show me some mp3 player you usually use? i'm gonna hate Linux now.... grrrr
<downandout> nevermind its kmail.antispamrc
<downandout> good old help files :)
<MidMark> ped: depends, do you connect to a router or to what?
<BluesKaj> onishidato, do any other players work ?
<onishidato> i use mplayer and it works
<downandout> just a little suggestions for kubuntu change kmail.antispamrc "PipeCmdDetect=spamassassin -L" to  "PipeCmdDetect=spamassassin -V"
<downandout> It will fix the detection of the antispam in kontact
<ped> onishidato: I use amarok, works for me, but I used automatix or some ugly script like that back than when I was installing this 6.10 ... I'm trying to migrate to 7.10 lately, but lot of work with it and I'm too busy to finish it anytime soon.
<BluesKaj> ok onishidato , then reinstall amarok with adept
<Kingzar> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ped> MidMark: "internet setup": usb ADSL modem <-> PC with kubu 6.10 + forwarding connection trough iptables + dhcpd <-> 1) ethernet card 2) WiFi card in ad-hoc WEP
<Kingzar> is it not possible to load mp3s in amarok from a windows drive?
<Kingzar> i cannot play mp3s
<Kingzar> and they are in a windows drive
<kub^^> hi i have set a static ip with system settings | network settings but after i reboot it goes onto DHCP, how do i fix this?
<DaSkreech> !mp3 | Kingzar
<ubotu> Kingzar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<onishidato> reinstall it
<onishidato> ok
<onishidato> let me try
<BluesKaj> then relogin
<ped> MidMark: notebook doing problems: asus S96Fm (rebranded as HAL3000, local brand probably) ... ethernet + WiFi ... in WinXP both works, the wire automagically, the WiFi after entering my password for WE P.... I booted up 7.10 liveCD, installed on disk, rebooted ... tried to connect. All I get is after several seconds the avahi-like IP. (both eth0 and wifi eth1 interfaces, whichever I try) ...
<ped> MidMark: on the PC side when I check ifconfig eth0, there's no RX packets arriving at all from notebook. (when I try to run sudo dhcpclient on notebook .. it's writing it's sending dhcp requests several times.. .but no RX packet at all on PC side)
<onishidato> i'm trying to install it again
<Kingzar> is there anything about external harddisk formated under windows?
<ped> MidMark: looks to me like either something's horribly broken in my 7.10 installation (but it's clean install from CD), or both WiFi and ethernet card drivers are bad on the CD and need recompile to work correctly.
<MidMark> ped: ok wait a minute pls
<ped> MidMark: should it work without anything special? I mean connecting the wire to ethernet, with DHCP server on second side? There's no magic "allow internet" button in 7.10, right?
<MidMark> no
<MidMark> tryied to ping www.google.it?
<MidMark> or ping other machine?
<ped> maybe the HW is badly detected... :/ ... pity I don't have any papers from that bug, I will probably check WXP what devices are there.
<ped> MidMark: it's dead.. no gate, no DNS ... when I let the Knetworkmanager to connect, it ends with avahi-like self DNS config.  ... didn't try ping on my PC eth0 IP directly though.
<onishidato> is anybody Vietnamese
<onishidato> i need to ask a question
<DaSkreech> !vietnam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnam - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Silly bot
<hdevalence> how do I pause a gui app?
<DaSkreech> hdevalence: ctrl+Z from the command line :)
<DaSkreech> or send it a sigstop
<onishidato> does someone know how to intsall Unicode
<DaSkreech> onishidato: Install Unicode?
<hdevalence> DaSkreech: how do I do that?
<Minataku> onishidato: I was gonna say, your English seems pretty good
<Minataku> !unicode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unicode - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Hm
<Minataku> I assume he means Unicode locales/fonts
<DaSkreech> !skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<Minataku> Which likely aren't stock
<onishidato> Vietnamese unicode
<ped> onishidato: kubuntu is long time UTF-8 default distro...
<Minataku> I use SCIM for Japanese input. It's nice.
<onishidato> an UTF-16
<Minataku> onishidato: Vietnamese is included in SCIM
<onishidato> do you guys know it?
<ped> onishidato: if you have troubles with some app, it's probably local problem with application.
<ped> onishidato: why utf-16?
<onishidato> cause that is the front code for Vietnamese typing
<ped> onishidato: utf-8 is enough + SCIM
<onishidato> SCIM?
<ped> onishidato: oh, *should be* enough. I hope it works, never tried it. ;) .. but that's the future. (of any linux)
<ped> <ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<onishidato> ok
<DaSkreech> !scim | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<onishidato> let me try 1st
<hdevalence> DaSkreech: I have acidrip running and it's going out onto an external drive
<BluesKaj> !vn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hdevalence> DaSkreech: but I need to go downstairs
<onishidato> seem like linux doesn't care about Vietnam
<Tm_T> onishidato: why so?
<ped> onishidato: UTF-16 is used mostly in MS windows only, and as it is both more difficult to handle for old ASCII apps (UTF-8 works most of the time with legacy applications too), and yet it does not cover all characters (just like UTF-8), I don't think it has any serious future. At least outside of MS world.
<hdevalence> DaSkreech: So, I send mencoder a sigstop, unmount the drive, do douwnstairs, remount, unstop, continue
<onishidato> we just have one versoi of it called Hacao
<onishidato> and that is the old versoin
<s1icknick> any idea why an extra line with no text is created between the sentences when i run this: http://pastebin.com/d17f875d8
<Tm_T> onishidato: "Linux" isn't company, it's up to volunteers in Vietnam I afraid
<onishidato> only some guys
<ped> onishida: sorry, I have no idea how much the work on vietnamesse support is complete, etc... I can just assure you the underlaying system is ready for Vietnamese, whole *buntu is by default in UTF-8 and ready for any characters/languages.
<onishidato> you guys said that skim is good for us?
<ped> onishidato: SCIM is pretty much a standart for .jp/korea/chinese, many people are using it.
<onishidato> no vietnam in its keyboard layout
<ped> onishidato: I have no idea how much work is done on Vietnam things.. sorry, I'm from europe. Try to search for some local vietnam ubuntu web/forums/wikis
<hdevalence> how do I tell umount to ignore 'device is busy'?
<ped> hdevalence: -f
<hdevalence> ped: didn't work
<DaSkreech> hdevalence: the process is not connected to your hard drive
<ped> hdevalence: I see.. in manual it's described for "unreachable NFS" system. ... what kind of device? any idea why it is busy?
<ped> hdevalence: did you try umount with root permissions or user only?
<hdevalence> ped: i have acidrip ripping & encoding to an external drive; i need to go downstairs, drive must be unplugged and replugged
<hdevalence> brb
<DaSkreech> Yes but what you are not realising is that the process is not connected to the drive
<DaSkreech> hdevalence: Is this the same machine downstairs?
<onishidato> oh
<onishidato> still can't type Vietnamese
<onishidato> phew
 * onishidato sings
 * onishidato tired
<pagan0ne> can anyone help me get a broadcom wireless card setup in 7.10? it doesnt reconize it....
<ped> onishidato: System settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard layout -> Vietnam vn Add>>
<ped> onishidato: I can see it there in kubu 6.10. I'm not going to try it to install and use, sorry ;)
<pagan0ne> no takers?
<NickPresta> pagan0ne, we're here.
<NickPresta> pagan0ne, have you looked at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> more info would be helpful pagan0ne
<ped> oh, weird... now the ethernet wire works.. sh*t .. I will have to figure out why/when it works
<pagan0ne> bazhang: what more do you need?
<pagan0ne> NickPresta: reading now
<junkie> Hey, does anyone use refit to dualboot linux and mac os x?
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/05/03/make-ubuntu-the-default-boot-on-a-macbook-refit-dual-boot-system/ junkie
<junkie> not exactly my problem, but i'll look :)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102 pagan0ne
<junkie> At the moment, I am actually stuck in linux and i need to get back into mac os x
<junkie> but refit isn't showing my os x partition
<fusser> hola que tal
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<junkie> So, in other words, I need to get refit to boot mac os x :)
<Minataku> As if you'd really WANT to boot OSX
<bazhang> it would seem so junkie
<DaSkreech> !spain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spain - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !brazil
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DaSkreech> Heh
<junkie> bazhang: exactly, but i just don't know how xD
<bazhang> junkie: not exactly a kubuntu question, sorry can't be of more help--you may want to try discussions.apple.com
<junkie> ok, thanks
<bazhang> no problem
<DaSkreech> !mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> Dumb bot
<DaSkreech> ##mac is where you want to be I think
<ped> junkie: doesn't sound good by the way... :)
<DaSkreech> Boot up a OSX Live DVD! :)
<bazhang> haha
<ped> I think booting up linux and checking up partitions there is probably better idea
<junkie> I'm in linux now
<junkie> I've checked everything
<junkie> The only weird thing I noticed
<ped> sudo fdisk -l
<s1icknick> any way i can clean this up ??  http://pastebin.com/d4df0d676
<junkie> was that under fdisk, the partition comes up as "Linux LVM" for System
<ped> junkie: if you see the OSX partition there, there's still some hope
<junkie> Which doesn't seem right
<junkie> It's there, alright
<ped> junkie: that's good.. if it would be missing there, it would be definitely gone. So the problem is probably with "refit" (I don't know that piece of SW at all, sorry)
<ped> junkie: mind you, maybe it's good time to mount that OSX partition in linux (probably as read-only for safety), and copy any important data on some USB or CD/DVD ;)
<junkie> refit is a boot loader for efi systems
<DaSkreech> Ah right
<DaSkreech> efi has DRM in it as I recall?
<ped> junkie: no idea what you are talking about. (haven't seen Mac for years) Not my cup of tea.
<junkie> DaSkreech: no idea, but i know that apple doesn't allow any access to bios settings, so probably
<DaSkreech> That part of the reason you can't emulate a mac?
<junkie> i don't know, to be honest
<DaSkreech> !ot | oy DaSkreech take it elsewhere!
<ubotu> oy DaSkreech take it elsewhere!: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DaSkreech> fine you miserable bot!
<bazhang> haha
<DaSkreech> junkie: ##mac ?
<junkie> DaSkreech: no response
<DaSkreech> Right of course
<bazhang> junkie: mac has a bunch of forums; macfixit, insanelygreatmac, etc; they will have an answer
<junkie> i hate forums :| hopefully one of them has an irc channel
<DaSkreech> junkie: Well go read the forums and see if they have one :)
<junkie> DaSkreech: oh the irony :)
<DaSkreech> Aint it?
<ped> night everyone
<DaSkreech> !night
<ubotu> It's the middle of the night in the US and Europe, and surrounds.  This means that a lot of people are likely asleep, therefore there are less potential people who can answer your question.  Please be patient, and consider asking at a time when more people will be awake.  This is particularly true in the quieter channels.
<bazhang> http://macirc.co.uk/channels.php junkie
<DaSkreech> oh wait
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> night
<ped> DaSkreech: nice pieace of SW, right? :D
<ped> DaSkreech: and works globally...
<DaSkreech> Yeah seveas did a nice job
<ped> DaSkreech: just the timing is sort of skewed.. usually when the night is in US, it's not in Asia, etc... but it looks like nobody's going to fix it
<DaSkreech> ped: apt-get install sun-2
<limac> hey
<limac> my friend has a problem, he wants to view this page: http://www.anandabazar.com/, but its showing all wierd language(an alien languge) not the languag, they call Bengali
<fulat2k> hi folks, any idea how i can resize the bottom panel in KDE4 RC2?  it looks ridiculously huge.
<endeemm> Hi all
<junkie> fulat2k: right click the panel, select 'configure panel' then use the resize option
<fulat2k> junkie: tried that, but nothing comes out :)
<limac> right click on it! and then configure panel and then resize it
<fulat2k> limac: that was the first thing i tried :P  heheh..
<junkie> It works for me
<endeemm> any one wana help me setup compiz
<ardchoille> !compiz | endeemm
<ubotu> endeemm: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<limac> edit the pixles size!
<endeemm> thanx
<limac> fulat2k: ^
<fulat2k> limac: hmm... k.  lemme finish the latest update and try again...
<junkie> hm i have an idea
<junkie> does anyone know what 'lvm' means?
<ardchoille> junkie: Linux Virtual Machine
<NickPresta> junkie, or Linux Volume Management, I believe
<ardchoille> NickPresta: Ah, good catch
<junkie> Hm
<NickPresta> Logical Volume Manager, actually. :)
<junkie> How do i mark a partition as not hidden in fdisk?
<genii> junkie: You mean a hidden ntfs?
<bazhang> os x
<bazhang> hfs+ that is
<junkie> yea i found a thread on the ubuntuforums that said that someone had a similar problem and unhiding the hfs+ parition did the trick
<junkie> and taking away the 'lvm' mark
<junkie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2585601&postcount=19
<alirio> necesito ayuda urgente
<Minataku> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<alirio> gracias
<Cyclopes> i have a couple of network interfaces that i want to remove, although there is nothing about them in /etc/network/interfaces , is there anywhere else i should look for?
<junkie> So, i need to know how to take off the hidden flag
<junkie> any ideas?
<stuffcorpse> hi, in kde4rc2 i locked my session but my password doesnt not seem to work in unlocking. does anyone have this problem?
<DaSkreech> !info seamonkey hardy
<ubotu> seamonkey: The Seamonkey Internet Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 92 kB
<junkie> okay something
<junkie> i did 'fdisk /dev/sda'
<junkie> then did 't'
<junkie> and seletected the os x partition
<junkie> but what system would it be?
<junkie> i don't see hfs+
<mschiff_> is it a known bug that the startkde script in kde4rc2 packages sets VARs before the shee bang?
<junkie> anyone?
<maduser> what?
<mjus> eh i need some help
<maduser> with what?
<mjus> my kubuntu doesn`t mount my usb pendrives
<maduser> hmm
<maduser> pendrives?
<maduser> like removable flash drives?
<mjus> when i joint my usb kde show system dialogue(kde daemom)  but when i choose open a new window for watch my usb it doesn`t open
<maduser> what kind of usb is this?
<mjus> is a marvision
<maduser> does it have u3?
<mjus> but when i install kubuntu it worked very good, but now i dont know what happened
<mjus> somebody knows how can i fix it problem???
<maduser> does the drive have the U3 program on it?
<sfears> what program are you using to view your usb drive?
<mjus> actually i dont know
<maduser> does it say u3 some where on the case?
<mjus> what is u3?
<maduser> it a progam that interfers
<maduser> made for windows
<mjus> mmm i dont know
<mjus> only show the dialogue but dont made nothing action for instance show files in a new window
<maduser> why di all my google pages apear in spanish when i look up  marvision
<maduser> whats the model name?
<sfears> mjus what program are you using to view your usb drive.. trying to use to view your usb drive?
<mjus> i dont know i only know that always shown a window with options(named kde daemon)
<sfears> there's no usb icon that shows up on your desktop?
<mjus> no
<mjus> dont show nothing usb in the desktop
<kenpachi> como puedo desactivar el ipv6
<fulat2k> limac: darn, still nothing.  can't even resize teh icons for Pnale.
<fulat2k> Panel
<mjus> before show an icon but now no
<maduser> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<mjus> before show an icon but now no
<sfears> at a command promt type "ls /home/(your user name)/media" and tell me what's in there
<limac> srry dude that's all I got!
<sfears> make sure your usb device is plugged in
<kenpachi> gracias
<limac> see ya!
<sfears> later
<mjus> yes is plugged
<sfears> ls /home/user name/media
<mjus> doent`exist the directory
<sfears> sorry..
<sfears> ls /media
<mjus> cdrom  cdrom0  sda1  usb  usb0  usb1  usb2  usb3  usb4  usb5  usb6  usb7
<sfears> how many usb devices do you have plugged in?
<mjus> 1
<sfears> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mjus> ???????
<sfears> use that pastebin site to list your fstab file.. from command "cat /etc/fstab" & paste to that site
<maduser> certain divices have programs on them these programs can interfier with thier use, what is the model name of the drive?
<mjus> it isnt the problem maduser becoiuse i had used my usb before and had`nt problem
<maduser> ok
<mjus> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<maduser> on kubuntu?
<mjus> #
<mjus> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<mjus> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<mjus> /dev/hdc2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<mjus> /dev/hdc5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<mjus> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<mjus> yes
<sfears> no... use !pastebin
<sfears> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mjus> !pastebin
<mjus> !pastebin
<mjus> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<mjus> #
<mjus> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<mjus> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<mjus> /dev/hdc2       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<mjus> /dev/hdc5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<mjus> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Dragnslcr> Strike 2
<DaSkreech> !paste | mjus
<ubotu> mjus: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<DaSkreech> mjus: Do NOT paste here
<mjus> then???
<DaSkreech> go to that website and paste there. then give us the resulting URL
<mjus> ok
<mjus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48036/
<DaSkreech> mjus: Thank you ;)
<draik> Hello all
<draik> How do I keep the router IP and my IP address in Network Manager?
<fulat2k> draik: use static ip.
<draik> Everytime I boot, I have to enter the router IP along with the configuration of my IP
<draik> fulat2k: I do, but it keeps "forgetting" my router IP
<draik> I don't have 'net access when I login
<mjus> sfears some idea?
<sfears> ohh.. my bad.. let me look
<sfears> i'm wondering why you have so many usb devices listed in your /media folder
<mjus> i dont know
<fulat2k> draik: uhh... where do u set ur router IP?
<sfears> open konqueror.. naviage to /media.. right click on those usb devices & see if there's an unmount or eject option
<sfears> if there is unmount all of them
<sfears> only the usb devices
<mjus> ok
<mjus> no nithing
<mjus> all are directories
<sfears> are any of them your usb drive
<mjus> no
<refreshrate> ill install firefox, and itll work for a couple reboots, but then i get a bus error, i reinstall firefox and itll work again for a couple reboots. what gives?
<sfears> are you 100% sure you don't have any other usb devices plugged in.. printer/modem/camera?
<draik> Why am I losing my router's IP address after every boot?
<sfears> are you hard wired to it draik?
<sfears> or are you using wireless?
<draik> sfears: hard wire
<sfears> what do you have to do to connect?
<draik> sfears: Enter the router IP, disable ethernet device and then enable it again to get an IP
<sfears> and you pay extra to your ISP to have a static IP?
<sfears> you normally don't need to specify an IP.. it assigns automatically
<sfears> it's called a dynamic IP
<draik> sfears: It's not static.
<sfears> alright.. then you can proally skip the specify IP part
<sfears> you just need to tell your computer to optain automatically.. and let it know to connect.. should be able to set any of that in knetwork manager?
<draik> sfears: Ok, but how do I make it stop forgetting my router IP?
<sfears> do you have knetwork manager install
<draik> Yes
<sfears> it doesn't matter if it forgets.. you just need to tell it to grab one when you boot up
<sfears> it may always be different.. so if it forgets it's ok.. it will just obtain a new one
<draik> How do I make it obtain an IP when I boot?
<draik> That's the issue
<sfears> i'm looking
<sfears> right click on your knetwork manager icon & manual config
<draik> Ok
<sfears> in the network interfaces tab highlight your connection eth0 or wlan2 or whatever it happens to be.. & configure interface
<draik> Ok
<sfears> set tcp/ip to auto make sure dhcp is selected in the drop down & make sure activate when computer starts is checked
<draik> 10-4
<sfears> try that and see what happens.. should work just like that
<sfears> might as well power cycle your modem & router while you reboot
<tomas_> after installing l KDE 4 RC 2, when I try to login in the first time I get the following error "(process:13616): Gtk-WARNING **: This process is currently running setuid or set
<tomas_> gid.
<tomas_> ".  Does anyone have any suggestions as to what might be the problem?" thanks.
<draik> sfears: Thank you. It works
<sfears> kick ass
<sfears> your welcome
<sfears> tomas_.. ctrl+alt+f1 to terminal and type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" that will ask you a couple of questions about your video, mouse & keyboard hardware.. answer the best you can.. when it asks about the video driver pick vesa and when it gets to resolution settings pick 800x600 or 1024x768.. it may be a video driver conflit.. those settings are very basic
<sfears> the vesa @ 800x600 are very basic settings
<sfears> you may lose some of your advanced hardware effects but at least you may be able to boot into your system
<sfears> advanced video hardware effects*
<tomas_> thanks sfears.  I'll try that.
<sfears> no prob
<jalbert> hey everybody
<jalbert> I'm psyched
<sfears> hello jalbert
<sfears> psyched about what?
<jalbert> I just made a Skype call on my Kubuntu laptop
<sfears> nice.. worked well?
<jalbert> yeah
<jalbert> worked great
<jalbert> better than it ever did on Windows
<sfears> i've been thinking about getting some kind of voip account.. haven't quite made up my mind yet
<sfears> what was better about it?
<jalbert> the person on the other end said I sounded good
<sfears> sound quality?
<jalbert> yeah
<sfears> yeah.. cool
<jalbert> no breaking up, no lag
<jalbert> no weird modulation distortion
<sfears> that's surprising.. shouldn't make must of a difference.. might have a diffferent priority set on linux
<jalbert> I wonder if they've upgraded their vocoder software or something
<sfears> you can do the same thing on windows.. ctrl+alt+delete.. and from the processes tab right click on the skype process & set to highest priority.. might clear up your windows issue
<BluesKaj> prolly written on and using linux servers
<jalbert> well I think the AV software I was running probably had something to do with it
<jalbert> this is a 2.8 GHz P4 laptop
<sfears> could be a million things.. glad to hear it's working good though
<jalbert> hey is there an easy way to delete an erroneous mount-point?
<sfears> edit your /etc/fstab file
<jalbert> did that already
<jalbert> I guess I'm going to have to look it over again
<jalbert> must have missed something
<sfears> depends what you mean by mount point.. an actual mount point is a partition
<jalbert> well, I have an alias in a directory that points to the wrong place
<sfears> the only way to delete a partition is to edit your partition tables.. if by mount point you mean a hard drive that shows up on your desktop.. then it's proally something you misssed in your fstab file
<jalbert> it's actually the alias I have to get rid of
<sfears> that might be a little different
<Dragnslcr> The mount location is usually just a directory, isn't it?
<Dragnslcr> i.e. /media/whatever
<sfears> yeah.. but some directories are actually physical partitions
<Dragnslcr> So you should be able to just rmdir /media/whatever
<sfears> like your /home folder.. is a physical location on your hard drive
<Dragnslcr> (after you've unmounted the partition, of course)
<sfears> usually
<Dragnslcr> Sort of
<sfears> correct
<Dragnslcr> It's actually the physical partition that's mounted to the location /home
<sfears> in the /home case it is
<Dragnslcr> You could unmount it, delete /home, and mount the partition again at /house if you really wanted to
<Dragnslcr> Stuff that looks for /home would break, of course, but that's a different issue
<sfears> not sure on that one.. i think it's defined in the partition table.. so you might not be able to change the name.. i think that's basic how linux works kinda stuff.. has to have a /home folder to function
<lovedeatm> im using gaim..is the anyway to have it sense a message that has been sent and have it react tot hat message. so for instance if someone said hey that woudl tell gaim to shutdown?
<Dragnslcr> Well, /home is a bad example because so much system stuff depends on it
<sfears> post your fstab file to pastebin if you want me to take a look at it.. i'll see if i see something in there
<Dragnslcr> As far as I know, the mount location isn't stored in the partition at all
<sfears> as far as your alisa no it's not
<sfears> alias*
<Dragnslcr> It's fstab and friends that define what directory the partition is mounted in
<sfears> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<sfears> fstab makes links from partitions to folders.. so you could load /home to /house.. but /home would still be there too
<lovedeatm> im using gaim..is the anyway to have it sense a message that has been sent and have it react to that message. so for instance if someone said hey that woudl tell gaim to shutdown?
<Dragnslcr> There may be some plugin that can execute commands based on incoming text
<Dragnslcr> Might want to try #pidgin or asking on their message board or mailing list
<Voyage__> using firestarter. but it auto vanishes from sys tray. why.. its not runing i guess if its not in the tray.
<lovedeatm> thanks
<bmk789> how can i install grub from the liveCD to use my HD install again, grub gives an error 17
<Voyage__> can any one please recomend an irc client most similer to mirc (thats used in windows) ?
<Tm_T> Voyage__: perhaps ksirc
<Tm_T> or, X-chat
<Tm_T> or something else
<Voyage__> Tm_T nop
<Tm_T> meh
<Tm_T> !irc
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Tm_T> I'm only using irssi <3
<coteyr> ok, so I am trying to get firefox to play nice with my media server. It provides a browser interface and a link to media. I want to llink to open in an external player not save to disk.
<coteyr> mozilla some time ago used ot have options that let you say open with application and then had a checkbox for just passing the link to that app
<coteyr> thats what I need, but I can't find that option any more, anyone know of an addon or something that can make that happen
<coteyr> (for the record konqueror does it fine but can handel the extensive Javascript on the site ver well
<coteyr> )
<coteyr> join #mediatomb
<deuryte> 21:55
<deuryte> The topic for #kubuntu is: Official Kubuntu support | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KDE4-RC2 | Tutorials Day on Thursday https://wiki.kubuntu.org/K
<deuryte> sfears: right click on your knetwork manager icon & manual config
<deuryte> draik: Ok
<lovedeatm> any of you know any apps that are GUI and help ypu build and learn how to build oyu own plugins....and or wanna teach me how to..specificly for gaim
<biovore> http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/ThirdPartyPlugins  <-- very bottom of the page
<ubuntu> is there a way of reading .exe files on linux?
<genii> "reading"
<genii> You mean you want to execute them like on a windows system?
<ubuntu> yeyeye
<genii> ubuntu: With the program wine some things will run, other things won't. You can always try it
<ubuntu> i got kubuntu 7.10
<ubuntu> im new to using this
<genii> install wine from adept
<ubuntu> so i dont really know anything
<genii> eg: kmenu ... add and remove programs... in search panel put wine
<ubuntu> kk
<ubuntu> thanks
<genii> ubuntu: If you don't find it there, instead open Konsole and type:  sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get install wine
<genii> ubuntu: Then after it installs... go to the exe you had got, right-click.Choose "open with wine windows emulator"
<genii> etc
<ubuntu> kk
<ubuntu> thanks alot
<ubuntu> hwo you change kubuntu wallpaper?
<ubuntu> are there themes?
<genii> ubuntu: I'll be here a bit longer if you experience problems or have questions
<ubuntu> left click config?
<genii> themes and wallpapers are different questins
<genii> *questions
<genii> ubuntu: To change wallpaper, on open area of screen: rightclick...choose Configure Desktop
<genii> leftclick=normal button rightclick=other button
<Dr_willis_> ya got the 'right' button then ya got the 'wrong' button. :)
<Dr_willis_> 'click the right mouse button' -- Wife "How do i know which one is the RIght one! You never told me which one was the right one!"
<Dr_willis_> So i wrote a big L and R on the mouse buttons.
<Dr_willis_> :P
<kaankee> hi... can anyone tell me from where i can get the pljava installed for postgresql 8.2 in kubuntu
<Daemon--> anyone about? trying to install kubuntu on a vm and it says my CPU doesnt support long mode please use a 32bit distribution, whats long mode?
<Dr_willis_> You are trying to install the 64bit ubuntu on a virtual machine thats set up to be a 32bit vm perhaps?
<Daemon--> right, thats a microsoft thing then
 * Dr_willis_ missed where this has to do with microsoft at all...
<Daemon--> microsoft virtual pc im using
<genii_> Bah got booted
<Dr_willis_> THeres also vmware and virtual box you could be using...
<Dr_willis_> Im still not sure they can emulate a 64bit cpu on a 32bit machine..  Never really tried it. :)
<Daemon--> im on a x64 bit machine buddy
<Dr_willis_> are you running the 64bit version of windows?
<Daemon--> yeah xp x64
<Dr_willis_> sounds like a bug in ms's virtual pc then to me. File a Bug report. :)
<Dr_willis_> Im guessing they are using the term Long mode for 64bit addressing - Heck they could be refering to somthing totally unlreated, ms is good about taht
<Daemon--> wel doesnt give you the option buddy
<Dr_willis_> You may want to check out Vmware or Virtual box then.   Im not even sure they have 64bit versions either.
<Dr_willis_> Virtual box does.. :) i just looked.
<Daemon--> vmware works yeah but im only playing with it, downloading the i386 version now
<Daemon--> infact its just finnished
<Dr_willis_> I tend to have linux run the virtual machines :) and run windows inside the vm's
<Daemon--> i386 version is working
<Daemon--> im just testing it before i move over to linux fully
<Dr_willis_> I mainly use the various vm's to test out live cd iso's :) saves me burning disks
<lgasiii> hello
<Dr_willis_> Howdy
 * Dr_willis_ wonders how fast in theory a external USB DVD burner can burn at.. 8x? 16x faster?
<Dr_willis_> usb2 of course. :)
<Law506> Hi, fresh install of Kubuntu and when I try to run Adeptic Package Manager it keeps telling me something else is using it?  Even after a restart it gives me this.
<Dr_willis_> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<genii> or close the update manager
<Dr_willis_> yes. be sure all other programs using the package systems are closed
<Law506> alright, I will do, thanks
<genii> Dr_willis_: btw my 8x external usb burner is limited to 2x because auto speed detection over the usb doesn't work
<Dr_willis_> This one seems to be doing 16x from what k3b is saying.. I was impressed it could do that.
<genii> interesting
<Dr_willis_> I built a external dvd burner today from a case and spare dvd burner i had. :)
<Dr_willis_> k3b may be lieing I guess. :)
<Dr_willis_> 3 min and its like 1/3 the way done on a 4.4 gb disk
<Dr_willis_> I do notice the device buffer going from 99% then down and down then down to 10% - then back up.. :)
<genii> Dr_willis_: googling tells me due to chipset in my enclosure is why no speed detection
<Dr_willis_> bummer. :()
<kaankee> is ./configure present in kubuntu.... when i type it it is sayin no such file exists
<ardchoille> kaankee: ./configure simply tells the system to run the configure script located in the directory you are currently in.. it's not an app
<kaankee> k... thanks a lot... i am new to linux... thanks for helping me
<ardchoille> kaankee: What are you attempting to configure/compile?
<kaankee> postgresql 8.2
<K`zan> Ho folks, what is the preferred method for getting the nvidia proprietary drivers installed?
<Tm_T> !nvidia | K`zan
<ubotu> K`zan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<K`zan> Download and install them that way, if so I seem to be missing libc
<ardchoille> kaankee: Are you aware that postgresql-8.2 is in the repos?
<K`zan> Tm_T: Checking now, thanks!
<ardchoille> !info postgresql-8.2
<ubotu> postgresql-8.2: object-relational SQL database, version 8.2 server. In component main, is optional. Version 8.2.5-1.1 (gutsy), package size 3173 kB, installed size 11828 kB
<K`zan> Tm_T: Thank you very much, quite painless :-).
<kaankee> postgresql is available in package manager ardchoille
<ardchoille> kaankee: yes
<kaankee> ya its available but i am not able to get pljava there
<xyvuoeua> how do I make konquerer the default for files ?
<xyvuoeua> i think this dolphin thing is pathetic and im annoyed by it
<xyvuoeua> BYE DOLPHIN SUCKA
<xyvuoeua> apt-get remove dolphin
<Tm_T> ...
<malayster> helo
<malayster> all
<malayster> nice
<malayster> aa
<mrukus> how can i open a folder as a root user
<mrukus> through conqueror
<ardchoille> mrukus: Be careful with that, one wrong move can mess up your system:  kdesudo konqueror /path/to/desired/folder
<waltercool_Eee> uh... someone know why when i plug in the power cable to my laptop, kmail is opened??
<Neville> Coolness? =P
<waltercool_Eee> :S
<mrukus> no through the terminal though
<mrukus> i want to paste a module to a file
<mrukus> and it says access denied
<mrukus> isn't there a way to open a folder as a root without using the terminal
<mrukus> oh wait i see
<waltercool_Eee> someone??
<Lynoure> waltercool_Eee: no idea, sorry.
<mrukus> boy does this stuff get frustrating
<mrukus> i just got the system right when somthing happened and had to do a fresh install
<mrukus> getting the wireless to work was a shore last time and is even more so this time
<mrukus> i always get error msgs and nothign ever turns out as planned
<Kveldulf> would someone like to help me with some stupid newbie probs?
<waltercool_Eee> Lynoure: oh, ty :)
<mrukus> what does this error mean when i go to make a file
<mrukus> make: Nothing to be done for `all'.
<mrukus> it worked like a couple of hours ago when i tried to make it
<nareshov> make sure you're in the right directory
<nareshov> do you see a Makefile in the working dir ?
<mrukus> yup
<Kveldulf> ja ok i didnt really suppose so
<acee12345> i added a partition through windows and it killed gnome error 17 any ideas n a fix . i have a live cd
<nareshov> mrukus: you probably need to run `make clean` first then
<nareshov> acee12345: did it touch any of the linux partitions?
<acee12345> i dont think so
<mrukus> yayy
<mrukus> thanks,
<mrukus> what did that do?
<nareshov> mrukus: read the Makefile
<Kveldulf> laterb then, thanks
<acee12345>  nareshov: i dont thinkso
<acee12345>  nareshov: ia there an easy way to reconfigure grub
<acee12345>  nareshov: imeant to say grub not gnome
<nareshov> using a livecd
<acee12345>  nareshov: im new to linux could you guide me a bit
<acee12345>  nareshov: imbooting off the live cd now
<nareshov> acee12345: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<acee12345>  nareshov: thank you
<acee12345> how to i figure out wich partition to use?
<nareshov> fdisk -l
<acee12345> do the oartitions effect my input?
<acee12345> partitions
<acee12345> if so my system is dual boot do i just enter the second partition aswell in that case?
<milestone> hi all
<milestone> a question to the kde4-rc2 pkgs
<milestone> it says on the wiki that the packages will be availably on gutsy-backports
<milestone> the backports packages will also install under /usr/lib/kde4?
<sigma_kubuntu> acee12345: what do u mean?
<Tm_T> milestone: yes
<milestone> Tm_T: and they are also named kde4-...?
<Tm_T> milestone: yes
<Tm_T> milestone: pretty much same packages
<acee12345> i dont know what to input the fdisk -l didnt show me a list of partitions or drives
<sigma_kubuntu> how is kontact in kde4? last time i checked all the icons were messed up
<sigma_kubuntu> acee12345: use qparted
<acee12345> command not found
<nareshov> I've heard that kopete will finally support HTTP proxy in KDE 4.1
<sigma_kubuntu> its a program u must install
<milestone> Tm_T: how stable is kde4?
<nareshov> milestone: it's rc2 right now and it most apps don't start on my amd64 installation
<milestone> right now i have installed kde4-rc1 and set re-set the kde home directory
<Tm_T> milestone: depends, in my use it doesn't crash, is that stable? I don't know
<milestone> well it looks great
<Tm_T> but I'm not "end-user" so...
<acee12345>  sigma_kubuntu: qparted doesnt activate through console
<milestone> i am a gnome user and anxious to really use it
<nareshov> sudo qparted
<nareshov> milestone: me too :P
<milestone> because i really think that you can be more productive with kde but IMHO gnome still "looks" nicer
<acee12345>  sigma_kubuntu: an all root([hd],[part]) i try get a "unrecognised command responce
<acee12345> reinstall kubuntu?
<milestone> compared to kde 3.5.8
<nareshov> acee12345: tell me the partition number corresponding to type 83 in `fdisk -l`
<Neville> I'm off to play with my first ever SATA hard disk
<Neville> Wish me luck =]
<emilsedgh> milestone: well, kde default settings suck, but if you customize it, it will look much better
<acee12345> nareshov: "sudo" was needed to display
<nareshov> true
<acee12345> nareshov: type "83" where?
<nareshov> milestone: run kersonalizer and choose OSX and you're in for a surprise :D
<Tm_T> milestone: hmm, look, interesting, have you seen something like this? http://www.tm-travolta.net/shots/current.png
<nareshov> acee12345: Id
<Tm_T> nareshov: nownow, no need to cursing
<acee12345> nareshov: under id 83 is /dev/sda7
<nareshov> Tm_T: :D
<milestone> emilsedgh: persuade me
<nareshov> acee12345: in the grub> prompt
<nareshov> type root (hd0,6)
<Tm_T> milestone: btw feel free to join #kubuntu-offtopic
<nareshov> and then 'setup (hd0)'
<nareshov> and 'quit'
<waltercool_Eee> exist a method to trace what open me an app??
<milestone> Tm_T: ahh right ;)
<acee12345> nareshov: ok will this enable windows aswell?
<apparle> -do I need an antivirus? I have dualboot Windows and a good antivirus on wndows. Also I donot have internet connection
<apparle> 	waltercool_Eee: what??
<nareshov> acee12345: not unless you add an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<acee12345> nareshov: how do i do that
<sub[t]rnl> apparle: You wont need an anti virus for linux
<nareshov> acee12345: do that fdisk -l thing again and look for the partition number corresponding to your windows installation
<waltercool_Eee> apparle: when i plug the power cable, kmail is opened, i want know what opens kmail and how disable it
<emilsedgh> milestone: well, i cant, you should get it yourself
<acee12345> nareshov: dev/sda1 so "root (hd0,1)"?
<apparle> nareshov: I think somehting like update-grub which will do everything
<nareshov> no, (hd0,0)
<acee12345> ok
<nareshov> apparle: not sure
<waltercool_Eee> apparle: some idea?
<nareshov> acee12345: you need an entry like:
<nareshov> in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nareshov> title        Windows something
<nareshov> root        (hd0,0)
<nareshov> chainloader +1
<nareshov> :wq
<apparle> waltercool_Eee: do you shutdown the computer with Kmail running
<waltercool_Eee> apparle: im in a laptop xD
<milestone> emilsedgh: :)
<acee12345> nareshov: ok working great again thank you
<waltercool_Eee> apparle: but nvm, i have fixed now that (i have remove a lot of packages and reinstall... and works... :P)
<sigma> is it illegal to use the kubuntu logo on my website?
<apparle> when I run command lne at grub menu what is the command to boot linux
<nareshov> apparle: you got the command line via "c" ?
<apparle> nareshov: ya
<nareshov> hmm, something like "root (hd0,<TAB> should show you something
<apparle> sigma: maybe. See the t&c
<nareshov> choose the right one (number) and complete it - say, (hd0,2)
<nareshov> and then do "kernel /boot/<TAB>" - select the right one
<nareshov> and then the same thing with "initrd /boot/<TAB>"
<nareshov> and boot
<apparle> nareshov: what do you mean by "and boot"
<nareshov> like, press "b" ?
<apparle> nareshov: ok thanks
<mrukus> im sooo close
<mrukus> no i get this error
<mrukus> mrukus@mrukus-laptop:~/ar5007eg-32-0.2/ar5007eg$ sudo ndiswrapper _i net5211.inf
<mrukus> sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found
<nareshov> heh
<nareshov> is it installed?
<mrukus> it says its not
<mrukus> and then i run the command it says to install it
<mrukus> then it says the newest version of ndiswrapper-common is already installed
<nareshov> hmm
<apparle> anybody here uses Kdevelop
<mrukus> if i just type ndiswrapper into the terminal, it says
<mrukus> The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<mrukus> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<mrukus> bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<mrukus> so i run that line
<nareshov> hmm
<apparle> anybody uses kdevelop??
<nareshov> looks like a bug :}
<mrukus> ndiswrapper-common is already the newest version.
<mrukus> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 148 not upgraded.
<mrukus> how do i fix it?
<nareshov> (not upgrading?)
<mrukus> how do i find an older version
<apparle> mrukus: IMHO do one thing remove it from adept and then install it
<apparle> how to fix this error.I get it while configuring source codes "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<apparle> "
<mrukus> how do i remove it from the system?
<mrukus> will synaptic do that for me?
<nareshov> apparle: you probably need xserver-xorg-dev installed
<nareshov> or xorg-dev
<apparle> nareshov: I have it installed
<nareshov> hmm
<apparle> nareshov: tell mrukus the command I am new to CLI
<sub[t]rnl> mrukus: sudo apt-get remove (sudo apt-get --purge remove to remove configuration files as well)
<nareshov> apparle: what are you trying to do? why do you need the X libs ?
<apparle> how to fix this error.I get it while configuring source codes "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<apparle> nareshov: Iam trying to develop a gui using Kdevelop designer and get this error
<nareshov> ah
<emilsedgh> apparle: you should install xorg dev package
<emilsedgh> apparle: i think thats xlibs-dev or something like this
<nareshov> xorg-dev should install the whole thing, right?
<apparle> emilsedgh: tell me the complete name. xlibs-dev does not exist for gutsy
<nareshov> apparle: try xorg-dev, I think you only have xserver-xorg-dev
<apparle> bye everyone
<emilsedgh> apparle: thats xorg-dev
<TheFishy> what is the the "Lost & Found" start up menu for?
<apparle> thanks everyone
<emilsedgh> apparle: also you need kde headers
<Assid> anyone played with kde4 ?
<nareshov> TheFishy: lost & found apps :D
<emilsedgh> Assid: sure
<TheFishy> explain how an APP is lost
<nareshov> those which don't have a proper XDG menu entry, for example?
<Assid> emilsedgh: hows it ?
<user___> how far is kde4 ? i have been without net for a while
<emilsedgh> Assid: for a Major release, good.
<nareshov> user__ rc2 came out a couple of days ago
<Assid> user___: rc2
<user___> cool so it will be finale when i get back to the civiliced world :)
<nareshov> heh
<Assid> emilsedgh: i actually got ubuntu installed instaled of kubuntu on my lappy
<Assid> any difference if i just apt-get install it ?
<nareshov> which unciviliced part of the world are you in ? :D
<nareshov> Assid: you want to remove gnome and install jde ?
<nareshov> kde*
<emilsedgh> Assid: install what? kde4? yes, but for testing use apt-get
<emilsedgh> Assid: to install kubuntu back, just install kubuntu-desktop
<Assid> nareshov: nah, i can use gdm to choose what to go into
<user___> nareshov: traveling laos at the moment by bike ...
<nareshov> user___: woah
<Assid> somehow my ati +compiz behaves better under ubuntu
<Pisht> Just a question, I have an older kubuntu on disk, does it update to what is currently released or do I need to DL the new version from the site and burn to disk again?
<nareshov> Pisht: how old?
<Pisht> I'm not sure, older than the current version
<Pisht> I'll have to check, i'm just setting up the PC again which has it on.
<Pisht> i need to find a 2nd keyboard or this will get ugly
<nareshov> heh
<Pisht> ugh i don't think i have one
<ardchoille> Pisht: Open a terminal and type: lsb_release -a | grep -i release
<Pisht> yep yep 1 sec
<Assid> i think i will dl the livecd and play with that first
<Assid> brb.. changing networks
<Assid> back
<Assid> so anwyays.. will play with kde4
<emilsedgh> Assid: have fun!
<Assid> i really wanna move my windows machine away onto linux
<Assid> stupid microsoft has issues reading ram over 1gb i think
<sigma> i need to find sum1 to steal the new kde4 cd from
<atwo> ok
<atwo> what was that command?
<atwo> < Pisht
<ardchoille> atwo: Open a terminal and type: lsb_release -a | grep -i release
<atwo> terminal = run command?
<nareshov> atwo: in a terminal
<atwo> yep 1 sec
<atwo> ts
<atwo> 7.04
<atwo> lol isn that the latest
<ardchoille> atwo: Ok, upgrading isn't going to be hard for you
<atwo> sweet
<atwo> but
<ardchoille> !upgrade | atwo
<ubotu> atwo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<atwo> iḿ going to reinstall linux on here
<atwo> because i fucked x last time trying to make it work on widescreen
<ardchoille> atwo: 7.04 is Feisty
<atwo> but this is a 19inch widescreen
<atwo> and it looks all shitty
<atwo> i didn want it 19"widescreen
<ardchoille> !language | atwo
<ubotu> atwo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<atwo> the  ad didn say it
<nareshov> gutsy works fine on a 19" WS
<atwo> i thought it wasn
<atwo> ok
<atwo> now
<atwo> i am just going to reinstall the OS
<atwo> this version is ok to upgrade from then?
<nareshov> yes
<atwo> ok cool
<atwo> iĺl jump to the other pc
<atwo> while in reinstall
<ardchoille> atwo: Are you going to upgrade or reinstall?
<atwo> reinstall
<atwo> after a format
<ardchoille> Then don't worry about upgrading
<nareshov> heh
<atwo> o.o
<atwo> im giong to reinstall from the old disc though
<nareshov> :O
<atwo> or can i format and install frmo a downloaded one?
<ardchoille> atwo: ah, then upgrade? ok
<atwo> lol
<atwo> :>
<atwo> thanks for your help atm
<ardchoille> atwo: You can download the current release and install from that, it will save you a lot of work
<ardchoille> Since you're going to reinstall anyway
<ardchoille> Pisht: You can download the current release and install from that, it will save you a lot of time and work since you're going to reinstall anyway
<atwo1> hmm
<atwo1> how big is the DL?
<ardchoille> less than 700Mb, fits on a cd
<atwo1> ok i can dl on the linux box and format + install from the downloaded file?
<ardchoille> atwo: I think it's quicker if you use a torrent
<atwo1> hm
<atwo1> im on pretty quick net
<atwo1> wont take long
<ardchoille> atwo: download, burn to cd, boot from the cd, install
<Daisuke_Ido> uh, you need to burn the cd first
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah
<atwo1> ok i'll dl from here then luls
<ardchoille> atwo: back up any personal files first so you don't lose them
<atwo1> thers not much on the other pc
<atwo1> i just ruined x and want to start fresh with the new version
<atwo1> well i didnt ruin it
<atwo1> but im being very anal
<atwo1> and want a clean install
<ardchoille> That'll do it
<atwo1> :>
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i get rid of gnome
<ardchoille> atwo: Oh, and come back here for help if needed, this is one of the best support avenues for kubuntu :)
<se7en> so i am back in the lao jungle cu and by the way pendirvelinux is cool ...
<atwo1> yes i know
<ardchoille> !puregnome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puregnome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atwo1> i had heaps of help here the first time
<Jay-Oh-En> and how do i get kde window manager back
<ardchoille> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: ^^
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<atwo1> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/kubuntu/gutsy/
<atwo1> which one do i get
<ardchoille> atwo: If you have a regular pc, get the kubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ardchoille> atwo: and get the MD5SUMS file and checksum the iso before burning
<atwo1> say wut
<atwo1> o.o
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille:
<Jay-Oh-En> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jay-Oh-En> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Jay-Oh-En> it keeps saying that
<ardchoille> atwo: Grab the MD5SUMS and check the iso's md5sum against the MD5SUMS list before burning, will save you from making a coaster in case the download was corrupted
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: You got any other package managers open/running?
<Jay-Oh-En> no
<atwo1> thought that's what you meant
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Did adept crash?
<Jay-Oh-En> no
<Jay-Oh-En> i did aptitude
<Jay-Oh-En> in terminal
<ardchoille> !adeptfix | Jay-Oh-En
<ubotu> Jay-Oh-En: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille:
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: is that how i fix it?
<ardchoille> yes
<atwo1> i wish there was a 24 hour keyboard store
<nuxi> hi all. can anyone tell me how i can install perl Net::Pcap module without using CPAN ?
<atwo1> !cpan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpan - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atwo1> !pcap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcap - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atwo1> im all out
<nuxi> without CPAN
<ardchoille> !flash | nareshov
<ubotu> nareshov: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nuxi> i tryed installing the Pcap.pm file manualy in the perl lib dir.. but that dident work.. i always get an error about Net:Pcap not found in @INC
<nuxi> so anyone got an idea how i can get it installed ?
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> just burning 7.10 now
<Locksm> Question: so im dling kubuntu just for testing purpuses, and ive noticed that there is a livecd and a livedvd, would i be better off chosing the livedvd for the correct view on kubuntu ?
<elisiano> nuxi: how about "apt-get install libnet-pcap-perl" ?
<atwo1> good Q
<nuxi> well.. use the dvd if you want all the pak's .. i think the cd is a mini version and is missing alot to tools and stuff.
<atwo1> :o
<Locksm> I mean, clearly there must be some difference since they got both a dvd, and a cd..
<nuxi> elisiano nothing is showing up
<ardchoille> nuxi: The dvd is actually only a compilation of the desktop, server and alternate cd's
<Locksm> the dvd, is that also a live ?
<elisiano> are you on gutsy nuxi ?
<nuxi> nop. feisty
<ardchoille> Locksm: The dvd boots you into a menu that gives you options to boot into the desktop, server or alternate cd environments
<ubuntu> hey can someone help me with a boot problem?
<Locksm> Ah
<ubuntu> i get grub error 22
<Locksm> but the contenst on the desktop edition is the same as with the cd ?
<atwo1> Locksm: the cd will include all versions
<atwo1> ..which i assume it is one of
<atwo1> sorry the DVD*
<ardchoille> Locksm: The desktop cd is a livecd environment with an option to install to hard disk, the alternate and server cd's are text-based installers, not livecd environemnts
<nuxi> elisiano. what kind of repo is that file in?  main universe or restricted ?
<elisiano> i don't have a feisty around to see if the package is in the repositories, but u could still try with cpan
<elisiano> it's in main
<elisiano> in gutsy
<nuxi> ok.. its not in feisty..
<ardchoille> elisiano: You can check that here in the channel:
<Locksm> ok, so basicly if i use the livecd for install, i would see the same options as selecting the dvd desktop install ?
<ardchoille> !info kid3
<ubotu> kid3: KDE MP3 ID3 tag editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<nuxi> so i guess i have to dl it from somewere then
<ardchoille> Locksm: yes
<Locksm> ok
<Locksm> then there is no need for the dvd download :D thx! then i get to test kubuntu now :D
<nuxi> !libnet-pcap-perl
<ubuntu> can someone help me with a boot problem? :D
<elisiano> !info libnet-pcap-perl
<ubotu> libnet-pcap-perl: Pcap interface for perl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.04-3 (gutsy), package size 30 kB, installed size 232 kB
<elisiano> ouch
<elisiano> universe
<ardchoille> elisiano: Are you on fiesty?
<elisiano> thanks ardchoille
<elisiano> no I'm in gutsy
<Saagar> hi am facing some probs in upgrading my RAM to 1GB.Currently am using 512MB .Can anybody help me?Everything else works but certain sites are not accessible.
<ardchoille> ok
<elisiano> nuxi (who needs the package) is on feisty
<ardchoille> !info libnet-pcap-perl feisty
<bdgraue> where does plasma write, what widget are enabled? one pager is lost behind the taskbar :(
<ubotu> libnet-pcap-perl: Pcap interface for perl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.04-3 (feisty), package size 30 kB, installed size 232 kB
<elisiano> so he just needs to add universe to repos?
<ardchoille> yes
<elisiano> got it nuxi?
<ardchoille> Saagar: I may be wrong, but I don't think that is a ram issue
<ubuntu> can someone tell me why im getting grub error 22? ive got Xp/kubuntu dual boot
<Daisuke_Ido> bdgraue: "zoom out"
<Saagar> then wht else it could be ardchoille? other distro works fine in the same machine
<nuxi> yes
 * nareshov is away: Gone away for now.
<ardchoille> Saagar: It sounds like a IPV6 issue
<bdgraue> Daisuke_Ido: how to do that?
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Tried this?  http://www.google.com/search?q=%22grub+error+22%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<Daisuke_Ido> bdgraue: in the upper right where the widget controls are, there's a "zoom out" button
<ardchoille> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Saagar> can u detail me on that ardchoille?
<ardchoille> Saagar: ^^
<ubuntu> yeh i have, they keep saying to run XP's fixmbr
<Saagar> thnx
<ardchoille> Saagar: I disabled ipv6 and lots of web issues went away
<ubuntu> but i actually want grub loader to work, not xp's loader
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Did you install kubuntu and then windows after that?
<ubuntu> nop
<bdgraue> Daisuke_Ido: thank a lot, you made my day :)
<ubuntu> windows then kubuntu
<Saagar> no
<Saagar> win then kubuntu
<ardchoille> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> both on completely different harddrives if that makes a difference
<Daisuke_Ido> bdgraue: you're welcome :)
<ubuntu> im running the kubuntu livecd now, isn't there a way to reinstall grub properly? :)
<Tm_T> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> ubuntu: Those links have howto's
<Tm_T> ardchoille: thanks :)
<atwo1> ardchoille: wut a legend :>
<atwo1> snapping out resolutions like a gattling gun
<ubuntu> ah thanks =D
<Jay-Oh-En> where is trash located like in its url /trash/
<Jay-Oh-En> or trash/:
<ardchoille> :)
<emilsedgh> Jay-Oh-En: i think ~/.trash or something like this
<Jay-Oh-En> emilsedgh: ill try
<emilsedgh> Jay-Oh-En: ~/.local/share/Trash
<emilsedgh> Jay-Oh-En: thats it
<Jay-Oh-En> ill try that
<atwo1> how do i change resolution
<atwo1> where's that option
<atwo1> i mean
<atwo1> program thingy
<atwo1> n/m
<atwo1> getting into swing again
<atwo1> screen is half off the screen
<icewater1an> grub-md5-crypt fails with "grub: asmstub.c:170: grub_stage2: Assertion `ret == 0' failed." on several boxes. is that a bug?
<icewater1an> meaning does it work for anyone else
<Daemon--> trying to install kubuntu from a vm but everytime it reboots the login screen is messed up like the video card drivers dont work. Any idea's ?
<ubuntu> !grub | ubuntu
<ubuntu> eh :/
<sub[t]rnl> Daemon--: have you tried installing with safe graphics mode?
<Daemon--> no buddy, is that an option at the beginning?
<sub[t]rnl> off the installation cd, yeah
<Daemon--> yeah thanks
<atwo1> what's a vm
<atwo1> cause mine looks all shitted too
<atwo1> but it's installing anyway
<Daemon--> virtual machine
<atwo1> oh im installin from disc
<Daemon--> me too
<atwo1> its mong graphical and the screen is half off the monitor
<Daemon--> through a virtual machine
<Daemon--> sub[t]rnl - ive got the inital mentu here but cant see an option for same graphics mode?
<sub[t]rnl> safe graphics mode, hrm, what options do you see
<Daemon--> install in text mode, oem install (for manufacturers), install a command-line system, check cd for defects, rescue a broken system, memory test, boot from first hard disk and some F key options
<sub[t]rnl> ah, are you using the KDE4 RC2 live cd?
<Daemon--> errm im using this one.... kubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso 	 697.5M 16-Oct-2007
<ardchoille> Daemon--: That is a text-based install cd, no live environment there
<sub[t]rnl> ic, you could go through the installation via text mode
<Daemon--> sub[t]rnl - i do, the inistal install works, its when it reboots and tries to go into kubuntu for the first time. Looks like the login screen
<Daemon--> looks all messed up
<Daemon--> not sure if its something to do with the screen resolutions it asks me before i reboot. Not sure what i should be selecting because its a vm and not the propper size screen
<sub[t]rnl> just the kdm login?, or the entire xwindows is messed up
<Daemon--> well i cant get past the login because i cant see what im doing
<Daemon--> any idea bud?
<sub[t]rnl> hrm
<sub[t]rnl> not sure :/
<Daemon--> do u understand what i mean? want me to take a screen shot?
<elisiano> u should analyze xorg.conf and check /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<elisiano> probably it's a viewport problem
<Daemon--> how do i get to cli?
<elisiano> the screen resolution is bigger than the real "window"
<elisiano> Daemon--: CTRL + ALT + F2
<Daemon--> the window of the vm changes but its still withing the size of my personal desktop resolution
<atwo1> yeah i just finished installnig and my desktop if halfway off the screen
<ardchoille> atwo1: Do you have an nvidia or ati video card in that box?
<Daemon--> elisiano - what am i looking for in xorg.conf ?
<atwo1> nvidia
<ardchoille> atwo1: Thought so. I had that same problem but it went away after I nstalled the nvidia drivers
<backupp> !replacement
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about replacement - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<backupp> !photoshop
<ubotu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<atwo1> geforce 5500
<ardchoille> !nvidia | atwo1
<ubotu> atwo1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Daemon--> atwo1 = its not there
<elisiano> Daemon--: are you using vmware?
<atwo1> wut
<backupp> what's a php editor in kubuntu?
<backupp> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Daemon--> no buddy, ms virtual pc
<elisiano> :O
<bdgraue> backupp: kate :)
<ardchoille> backupp: Most people just use a good text editor, like kate
<elisiano> never tried, but I guess there's a way to go full screen right?
<Daemon--> yes im in it
<elisiano> and still u don't see a login prompt?
<backupp> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atwo1> ugh
<atwo1> how do i setup the internet
<ardchoille> backupp: Anything we can help with?
<atwo1> it's on a router
<Jay-Oh-En> whats a good video editing program
<Jay-Oh-En> ?
<Daemon--> elisiano - yeah im in the login prompt
<Daemon--> for the cli not for the gui
<atwo1> do i have to put in a ip address in the default gateway for the routes tab
<bdgraue> Jay-Oh-En: avidemux
<elisiano> ok login then and check the resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jay-Oh-En> bdgraue: is that the name of the package?
<backupp> ardchoille: yeah how about any replacement for dreamweaver or frontpage for web designing?
<bdgraue> Jay-Oh-En: yes i think so
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks then :]
<Jay-Oh-En> do you know where i can get some nice hi def backgrounds?
<ardchoille> backupp: Quanta ?
<backupp> ok i try to install
<nareshov> Jay-Oh-En: desktop backgrounds?
<Daemon--> elisiano - under the screen section, subsection "Display", the modes are 1680x1050 - 1024x768 and 800x600
<Daemon--> these are what i selected in the setup
<Daemon--> should i remove them and try without?
<Jay-Oh-En> nareshov: yes
<atwo1> what do i put as default gateway
<nareshov> http://del.icio.us/nareshov/wallpaper - the second link in there
<atwo1> AGH
<atwo1> i can't get the net to work through the router
<nareshov> atwo1: what comp are you currently on?
<nareshov> windows?
<atwo1> yes
<llutz> atwo1: your routers ip
<atwo1> im trying to config the pc with 7.10 on
<atwo1> though
<nareshov> atwo1: Start -> Run -> cmd
<nareshov> type ipconfig
<llutz> ^^ thats windows
<nareshov> press enter, note down the stuff and use it on the linux comp - of course with its own ip
<Jay-Oh-En> nareshov: like hi def 1280x1024
<atwo1> its not connecting to the net
<atwo1> i remembe last time i had to add my ISP's nameserver address somewhere
<atwo1> where would that go
<nareshov> in /etc/resolv.conf
<atwo1> ok i'm really new to this
<atwo1> how do i get thar
<atwo1> ?
<nareshov> Alt+F2 -> konsole (hit enter) -> # sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
<nareshov> and add lines like: nameserver <ip.1>
<nareshov> nameserver <ip.2>
<atwo1> # sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf
<nareshov> yeah
<atwo1> LOL
<atwo1> wrong keyboard
<nareshov> heh
<atwo1> er
<atwo1> wtf
<atwo1> said cant be foudn
<nareshov> :O
<nareshov> well, create one
<nareshov>  /etc/resolv.conf
<atwo1> open with
<atwo1> kate?
<nareshov> anything
<atwo1> where the fk is kate
<nareshov> kate, nano, vim, emacs, gedit
<nareshov> use nano
<atwo1> what do i type
<atwo1> to make it open in something
<atwo1> or whatever
<Jay-Oh-En> where can i get a hi def  1280x1024 background
<nareshov> did a konsole show up?
<elisiano> Daemon--: try removing the first
<atwo1> yer
<atwo1> wait
<atwo1> no
<nareshov> type 'sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf' in there
<atwo1> i alt f2's
<nareshov> type konsole there
<elisiano> and leave lower resolutions
<nareshov> hit enter
<atwo1> nothing happened
<nareshov> Jay-Oh-En: did you check all those 9 pages
<nareshov> atwo1: are you running KDE or GNOME ?
<atwo1> kubuntu
<Daemon--> elisiano - im actually re-installing now, almost to the part where it asks me for my prefered screen resolutions, should i leave that blank? because it says it will always try for the highest possible if their all blank
<atwo1> 7.10
<atwo1> just installed
<nareshov> click on the K-menu > System > Konsole
<atwo1> ya
<elisiano> don't leave it blank, specify a lower resolution
<elisiano> u have a wide screen right?
<Daemon--> what do you recommend? my windows resolution is 1680x1050 x2 (dual monitor)
<atwo1> ?
<nareshov> atwo1: do you see a konsole?
<atwo1> nareshov: what now
<nareshov> konsole?
<atwo1> im in there
<Jay-Oh-En> nareshov: i dont like all of those
<nareshov> :O
<atwo1> what now
<elisiano> also 1024x768 would be fine
<Daemon--> elisiano - the ms virtual pc applications window keeps changing to whatever size is needed by the application running
<Daemon--> ok i'll select that
<nareshov> type 'sudo nano -w /etc/resolv.conf'
<atwo1> in the '
<atwo1> or without
<nareshov> without '
<elisiano> it's a 4:3 windows but I don't think that's a problem for u
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> done
<Daemon--> elisiano - just 1024x768? no other?
<atwo1> now its all weird looking
<atwo1> oh wait im in that file
<atwo1> what do i write
<nareshov> atwo1: is there anything in there?
<atwo1> no it's empty
<elisiano> yes, no other, at least you know that it must choose only that
<nareshov> hmm, type: nameserver ip-of-your-nameserver
<Daemon--> elisiano - ok its installing the software now
<atwo1> save now?
<atwo1> and try to connect to net?
<Daemon--> fingers crossed :)
<nareshov> yeah
<atwo1> how do i save it
<nareshov> Ctrl+O
<nareshov> and Ctrl+X
<elisiano> Daemon--: btw, I don't think a reinstall was necessary but I undestand you :)
<atwo1> um
<atwo1> now how do i make the net connect
<atwo1> im in some KDE control module
<atwo1> for the network
<Daemon--> elisiano - yea maybe not but only takes 10 mins hehe, its a quick system
<Daemon--> elisiano - pobably gonna end back up where i was though lol
<nareshov> I just started using kubuntu a day ago :P
<atwo1> :/
<nareshov> atwo1: what does /sbin/ifconfig eth0 say on konsole
<nareshov> ?
<elisiano> Daemon--: and it's wasted running such os lol
<elisiano> :D
<Daemon--> you mean kubuntu or windows?
<elisiano> windows of course
<elisiano> :D
<Daemon--> hey if i can get this working im switching, thats the whole point of this?
<atwo1> a whole heap of shit
<nareshov> hehe
<atwo1> ?
<nareshov> do you see your ip there?
<Daemon--> just hope it supports my hardware
<atwo1> i see the IP i assigned to the computer yes
<Daemon--> quadcore q6850 cpu
<nareshov> atwo1: do you see the default route ip too?
<elisiano> Daemon--: running a virtual machine is not the way to test if it supports your hw
<nareshov> oh wait
<nareshov> not there
<nareshov> in "route -n"
<atwo1> i see one that is almost it
<elisiano> because, as it implies, it virtualizes hardware
<atwo1> er
<atwo1> what
<elisiano> unsell it parallelizes it like xen (which i doubt)
<atwo1> um
<elisiano> unLess
<Daemon--> elisiano - ahh good point, but still rather see if i like it before i make the big move
<atwo1> there's one there but last digit is wrong
<nareshov> let me just figure out what kcontrol module handles the network settings >_>
<atwo1> well i went into that thing ont he bottom right
<atwo1> and went into manual
<atwo1> and changed shit on eth0
<nareshov> ok
<elisiano> Daemon--: I agree, but still a dual boot would be better... anyway, first things firt, maybe after virtualizing it you'll pass to a dual boot system
<Daemon--> wow, thats possible?
<nareshov> atwo1: the "Routes" tab
<atwo1> whats that shortcut to quickly restart?
<nareshov> restart the comp?
<atwo1> never mind
<nareshov> Ctrl+Alt+Del worked I think
<atwo1> i put the router IP in the default gateway
<nareshov> k
<Daemon--> ok the install is finnished, im ready to reboot, fingers crossed
<atwo1> good luck
<Daemon--> ta
<roam> The power manager shows an extra CPU with kernel 2.6.24rc5.
<atwo1> do i have to manually edit the network interface
<atwo1> or leave on auto
<nareshov> :O
<Daemon--> i love the loading screen
<nareshov> atwo1: DHCP -> auto
<nareshov> static ip -> manual
<nareshov> (iirc)
<Linux_Galore> anyone know how to get kmail to stop dropping back into text mode when editing html
<Daemon--> elisiano - its switched to some silly widescreen resolution and messed up again
<nareshov> Linux_Galore: it should be possible to configure that, just look around in the settings/preferences
<elisiano> can u tell your VM not to adjust its screen size?
<atwo1> now how do i make it connect to the net
<Daemon--> looking
<atwo1> anyone tell me what the keyboard shortcut to reset x is
<nareshov> Ctrl+Alt+BackSpace
<atwo1> i need to get the net working
<Linux_Galore> nareshov: Ive looked though everything, nothing
<Linux_Galore> through*
<atwo1> nareshov: it changes the default gateway to 0.0.0.0 when i leave the network interface on auto
<atwo1> i can't get it to connect argggh
<Daemon--> elisiano - yeah i have 3 options, allow any screen resolution (this is what was previously set), use standard screen resolutions and use guest operating system screen resolution
<nareshov> atwo1: do you use DHCP?
<atwo1> what is it
<elisiano> try using standard
<nareshov> bah
<Daemon--> ok
<elisiano> and select 1024x768
<atwo1> ?
<nareshov> do you know what ip that comp is supposed to have?
<Daemon--> elisiano - i cant select, just have those 3 options
<atwo1> i know the range and i just pick any 2 last digits
<nareshov> okay
<elisiano> k try that
<nareshov> that means you're manually setting it
<nareshov> so don't do auto
<Daemon--> booting
<nareshov> do manual and redo the whole thing
<nareshov> ip, route, nameservers
<Daemon--> that didnt work
<atwo1> ok i did
<atwo1> now
<atwo1> how do i make it try to connect
<nareshov> it should be working
<nareshov> if not then reboot
<atwo1> i can't click 'switch to online mode'
<Daemon--> elisiano - trying to make it use the guest os res now
<Daemon--> nope :(
<nareshov> are you in the administrator mode?
<atwo1> LOL don't know
<atwo1> its saving the shit tho
<Linux_Galore> sigh, kmail must be the dumbest heap of crap Ive ever used, no html editing support
<llutz> html-emails are crap
<Daemon--> elisiano - this is whats happening >> http://www.daveaskew.com/pics/kubuntu.jpg
<atwo1> yes im in aadmin mode
<atwo1> and its not connecting
<atwo1> still
<nareshov> reboot
<Linux_Galore> llutz: only if your a geek, in marketing all emails are in html
<atwo1> i still can't switch to online mode
<atwo1> i did reboot
<nareshov> use Evolution
<Linux_Galore> nareshov: evolution is a heap of crap
<nareshov> not anymore
<llutz> Linux_Galore: seems you are in the wrong business
<nareshov> try the latest one
<atwo1> the light on my router
<atwo1> is lit up
<nareshov> it's - awesome, even I was surprised
<atwo1> the router shows the network is connected this piece of shit comp wont connect but
<atwo1> why
<Linux_Galore> nareshov: so basically KDE after what 8 years has no HTML email client but gnome has 4 I know of
<Linux_Galore> yeah I can see the enterprise level users really gunning for kde
<Daemon--> elisiano - it says its switching to 1600x800
<elisiano> which is not good
<atwo1> ?
<Daemon--> thats kubuntu doing that though, not my vm
<atwo1> how do i get the net to connect X<
<elisiano> after u put standard resolution on VM, did u try restarting KDM?
<elisiano> or even better, kubuntu?
<Daemon--> yes this is what happens from a full system reboot
<Daemon--> i reboot the system to get into kde for the first time after installing kubuntu and thats what comes up
<atwo1> can someone help me config this fresh 7.10 install to connect to the net :<
<Daemon--> i cant do anything
<Daemon--> elisiano - im guessing it doesnt like my video card?
<Voyage__> any suggestions for a file manager instead of dolphin or konqureor.   (may be same like windows file manager) ?
<atwo1> wjhat the FUICk
<atwo1> is it resolv or resolve
<nareshov> what?
<Linux_Galore> Im starting ti understand why KDE hasnt got of the ground in the enterprise space, its so simple, all the enterprise grade apps are GTK based
<atwo1> when i changed that nameserver it didnt even fkn save
<llutz> !ot | Linux_Galore
<ubotu> Linux_Galore: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<atwo1> is it resolv.conf or resolve.conf
<llutz>  resolv.conf
<Linux_Galore> llutz: I asked a question, still waiting for a sane kde answer
<elisiano> Daemon--: it's not the videocard, I think there's something wrong in how the VM host tells the resolution to the VM guest
<llutz> Linux_Galore: that's not a kubuntu related thing, ask in #kde
<Daemon--> elisiano - ok so i should try another VM ?
<atwo1> omfg
<atwo1> its fixed
<Linux_Galore> llutz: #kde channel is locked especially if you ask questions like, are there any enterprise grade email client for kde, they go into melt down and boot you out
<atwo1> WTF
<atwo1> i go to normal res the native res and the screen goes halfway off the monitor
<atwo1> WHYyyyyyy
<Linux_Galore> atwo1: reset the monitor, the monitor sets itself defined in the original vga screen
<llutz> Linux_Galore: so it's not wanted then. sit down and write a client, it's opensource
<Assid> hey
<Linux_Galore> s/in/on.
<Assid> that livecd is majorylu messed up
<atwo1> reset it defined in what
<atwo1> every res makes the fonts etc. look like crap
<Linux_Galore> llutz: aah yes the ultimate stupid FOSS answer, how about I save time and money like every other enterprise grade user and just buy windows
<Assid> Linux_Galore ?
<Assid> atwo1: lcd?
<atwo1> yes
<Assid> enable anti aliasing fonts
<atwo1> how
<llutz> Linux_Galore: nobody stops you, but this is off-topic here so go to some other channels
<Assid> i think its in manage display  or something
<Linux_Galore> atwo1: its in kcontrol
<atwo1> foudn it
<atwo1> do i force fonts DPI?
<atwo1> to 120
<Assid> err.. enable antialiasing
<Assid> and you should be fine
<Assid> 96 dpi is generally more than enough
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> now where do i run that apt-get update cmd from
<atwo1> and wtf is 'kdesu'
<Linux_Galore> llutz: just pointing out how insane kde is, you have a nice web browser and cd/dvd burner apps even thanks to kde 4 lots of bouncing icon effects, but not one single email client that is the basic app needed for a desktop that does html like every professional email app out there
<atwo1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<elisiano> Daemon--: that would be a workaround
<Assid> Linux_Galore: thunderbird
<atwo1> where do i type the apt-get update
<atwo1> in what
<elisiano> u could try vmware just to see if it works
<atwo1> and the default res is completely screwed
<Linux_Galore> Assid: not a kde app
<Assid> Linux_Galore: doesnt matter, it works fine
<Linux_Galore> Assid: it does Im loading two sets of libraries when I should not have too
<Assid> wel then use kmail
<Voyage__> any suggestions for a file manager instead of dolphin or konqureor.   (may be same like windows file manager) ?
<atwo1> littlle help plz
<Linux_Galore> Assid: kmail has no html editor support
<Assid> Linux_Galore: wouldnt know, kcorn or somwething?
<ardchoille> Voyage__: I use krusader
<atwo1> i can't get the whole desktop on the screen in default res
<Voyage__> ardchoille thats similer to windows?
<atwo1> what's the problem happening
<ardchoille> Voyage__: No idea, I haven't seen Windows in years
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: just change your default file browser to konqueror
<Voyage__> i need a max option giving/functional file manager
<ardchoille> Voyage__: That would be konqueror
<Voyage__> Linux_Galore i dont like it either.  i cant chang icon size.
<atwo1> i can't get the whole desktop on the screen in default res
<Assid> err that live cd for kde4 has a major bug
<Assid> enabling desktop effects kills it
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: you can change the icon size to anything you want
<Linux_Galore> in konqueror
<Voyage__> Linux_Galore nop.... the spacing between icons is not changable
<atwo1> i can't get the whole desktop on the screen in default res (144)0x900
<Voyage__> Linux_Galore can you give any other verirty of good managers you think?
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: yep you can change that too
<atwo1> i can't get the whole desktop on the screen in default res (1440x900) i mean
<Voyage__> Linux_Galore how ?
<poison--> morning guys
<atwo1> i can't get the whole desktop on the screen in default res (1440x900) - restarting just auto changes res back to '1400x1050' which is incorrect
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: ok start kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> open a terminal and type kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> Look for KDE Components
<Linux_Galore> then File Manager
<atwo1> anyone plz
<atwo1> i can't get the whole desktop on the screen in default res (1440x900) - restarting just auto changes res back to '1400x1050' which is incorrect
<Voyage__> Linux_Galore k then
<llutz> !patience | atwo1
<ubotu> atwo1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<atwo1> ..
<Linux_Galore> in the appearance tab you can set the text parrameters
<atwo1> llutz do you help or just use those triggers
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: were are you up to
<Voyage__> Linux_Galore theres no option there
<lascar> i installed dapper on an acer557oz, and it can't detect my wireless nic at all.  Anyone?
<atwo1> i can't get the whole desktop on the screen in default res (1440x900) - restarting just auto changes res back to '1400x1050' which is incorrect - how can i fix this please?
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: ok you in kcontrol correct
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: now look for KDE Components
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: then  File Manager
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: in the appearance tab you can set the font layout for the icons
<elisiano> Daemon--: did u get any further?
<Daemon--> no buddy :(
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: to set the default browser from Dolphin to konqueror in Kcontrol go to KDE Components->File Association, then in the list click and expand "inode", then expand "Directory"
<Assid> atwo1: if it doesnt work out, just go to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and edit it there
<Linux_Galore> Voyage__: in the application preference order window to the far right make sure konqueror is at the top of the list
<Jay-Oh-En> are there any html editors in linux
<Linux_Galore> Jay-Oh-En: quanta
<Jay-Oh-En> Linux_Galore: is that the package name
<ardchoille> !info quanta
<ubotu> quanta: web development environment for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 2385 kB, installed size 5744 kB
<Assid> quanta just doesnt measure to the likes to dreamweaver if you ask me
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: Quanta was recently rated the best html editor in Linux Format magazine
<Jay-Oh-En> ardchoille: kool ill try it out
<Linux_Galore> Jay-Oh-En: just search for that string in adept_manager  ie type sudo adept_manager
<ardchoille> !kdesudo | Linux_Galore
<ubotu> Linux_Galore: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: who cares
<atwo1> ardchoille: i can't get the whole desktop on the screen in default res (1440x900) - restarting just auto changes res back to '1400x1050' which is incorrect - how can i fix this please?
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: If you're going to give advice in this channel, it's best to stick to the recommended advice.
<ardchoille> atwo1: I don't know anything about resolutions.
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: give me a kde email client that supports html content editing then worry about adding a idiot window for sudo
<bazhang> Linux_Galore: we care
<atwo1> anyone know about setting resolutions etc.
<ardchoille> Linux_Galore: Please be nice and follow recommended solutions.
<atwo1> plus the same thing i keep asking
<atwo1> :<
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: pay me and I will follow recommended time wasting solutions
<atwo1> lol
<bazhang> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ardchoille> !coc | Linux_Galore
<ubotu> Linux_Galore: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> atwo1: see above
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: lol, very foss, what next i have to wear a little hat with an Ubuntu logo
<atwo1> why are there Â's everywhere
<atwo1> in where do i type the commands apt-get
<bazhang> Linux_Galore: take it to #offtopic please
<Linux_Galore> ardchoille: you cant define a code of conduct for people you neither employ or control, you may aswell try and stop the tide
<atwo1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> atwo1: in the konsole
<Assid> errr..
<Assid> that kde4 rc2 livecd is totally broken
<atwo1> i get something saying 'could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Assid> if you enable desktop effects.. it goes crazy
<Linux_Galore> Assid: thats why it has those two little letters "rc" it means it may be broken to some
<Assid> konquror doesnt load either
<atwo1> Release Candidate
<bazhang> Assid: thus the rc2 name :}
<Assid> yeah so trying to report it in.. who do i crib to ? ;)
<emilsedgh> Assid: thats because of misconfigurations in X
<Assid> emilsedgh: misconfig ? konqueror ?
<Assid> i can understand desktop effects since compiz needs some renderaccel and stuff on
<emilsedgh> Assid: konqueror opens here, it was unstable until 15-20 days ago, but now it is stable enough
<Assid> but what about konqueror ?
<atwo1> To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart »
<atwo1> that just screwed eveyrthimng
<atwo1> im in some dos looking scereen
<Assid> emilsedgh: sadly no, it just does absolutely nothing
<Tm_T> Linux_Galore: please stay in constructive and kind attitude
<emilsedgh> Assid: no, desktop effects.
<Linux_Galore> atwo1: type  xinit /usr/bin/startkde
<Linux_Galore> oops
<atwo1> i just hit restart
<Assid> emilsedgh: right, but why isnt konqueror working?
<atwo1> on the tower
<atwo1> lawl
<atwo1> man some stuff i change doesn't save
<Linux_Galore> Tm_T: lol, what are you on
<bazhang> uhoh
<Tm_T> Linux_Galore: I'm on my chair, as usual
<emilsedgh> Assid: i think most of your problems are because kubuntu is not a KDE4 based distro, whats its error? run it in command line
<Linux_Galore> Tm_T: sorry thats off topic please take your comment to #kubuntu-offtopic
<Linux_Galore> heh
<ardchoille> oops
<atwo1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Assid> emilsedgh: will try it again later, funny enough there wasnt a kvirc or a chat client :|
<Tm_T> atwo1: thank you
<atwo1> :>
<emilsedgh> Assid: Kopete is there but its irc protocol is not ready yet :(
<atwo1> trying to fix this res problems till
<emilsedgh> Assid: KDE 4.0 ill be used with KDE3 applications
<atwo1> when i try apt-get update
<atwo1> [08:52pm] <atwo1> i get something saying 'could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<emilsedgh> Assid: for example KDE PIM (kmail, kontact and...) will not be released with KDE 4.0
<Assid> emilsedgh: i would so love to move away from windows and finally have my hardware do what its intended to
<atwo1> assid and old mate use
<atwo1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Jay-Oh-En> does knoqueror work with gmail?
<atwo1> go in there for convo i'm trying to resolve this install
<atwo1> :(
<jussio1> Jay-Oh-En: it should...
<emilsedgh> Assid: well, KDE3 is already sooo goood
<Assid> emilsedgh: how come?
<Linux_Galore> lol, yep way to piss the only guy of who spent hours last this year handing out Kubuntu cd's
<Jay-Oh-En> jussio1: it isnt :[
<Assid> Linux_Galore: who ?
<ardchoille> Jay-Oh-En: It does, but you have to change the user agent string: Tools > Change browser identification
<Linux_Galore> guess what Im now niot doing it at next years Cebit
<Tm_T> Linux_Galore: there's no excuses for misbehaviour
<bazhang> Linux_Galore: please help out others :}
<cntb> !fixresolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixresolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Linux_Galore> Assid: Last year at CeBIT I was the only guy demoing Kubuntu/KDE everyone else did gnome
<Assid> emilsedgh: if those apps are recompiled for the new kde libs, shouldnt it be better?
<atwo1> when i try apt-get update
<atwo1> i get something saying 'could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<atwo1> wtf is that about
<emilsedgh> Assid: they couldnt
<Assid> Linux_Galore: i actually got ubuntu/gnome on my desktop
<Assid> sorry.. laptop
<Tm_T> Linux_Galore: and you know well I'm not "on you" in any way, if you disagree with me, feel free to meet me in #ubuntu-ops
<Assid> desktop is on win atm, too many requirements that would hinder me
<emilsedgh> Assid: KDE3 apps are written for Qt3/KDE3 Libraries
<Linux_Galore> Tm_T: aah you mean for having an opinion that doesnt fit yours
<Assid> emilsedgh: right, but they could upgrade it to kde4 libs and latest QT right ?
<Tm_T> Linux_Galore: meh, that isn't what I mean
<Tm_T> anyway, this is not a place to discuss about this
<emilsedgh> Assid: then they will be KDE4/Qt4 app!
<bazhang> !aptfix | atwo1
<ubotu> atwo1: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Assid> emilsedgh: right, and therefore quicker
<emilsedgh> Assid: thats what people are doing
<emilsedgh> Assid: and for example kde pim apps will not be ready for 4.0 release
<Assid> hrmm, honestly, i'd like to get my hands on a mac, would address most o fmy needs and hardware that works
<Assid> i have a core2quad and at times, it just behaves slower than a freshly formatted p4
<Jay-Oh-En> quanta is pretty good guys
<Jay-Oh-En> thanks
<atwo1> wtf
<atwo1> i restarted x
<atwo1> and its on this dos screen again
<atwo1> how do i get back to desktop
<Assid> restart x ?
<atwo1> alt ctrl backspace
<atwo1> now its on some metroid screen of text
<jussio1> atwo1: try logging into it then typing: startx
<atwo1> wtf
<elisiano> atwo1: dos? :D
<atwo1> no i need to know how to start kde
<atwo1> from this bland screen
<jussio1> !wtf | atwo1
<ubotu> atwo1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<atwo1> did i swear
<elisiano> atwo1: try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<sub[t]rnl> atwo1: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<atwo1> i dont see it
<jussio1> atwo1: (wtf)
<atwo1> that didn't do anything
<atwo1> i duno wtf this screen is
<atwo1> the top ssays
<atwo1> Starting K Display Manager: kdm.
<atwo1> then there's all this other random crap
<Assid> looks like your xorg is gone
<atwo1> i hit reset
<atwo1> i did this
<atwo1> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<atwo1> md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf |sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<atwo1> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<atwo1> trying to fix the res
<jussio1> atwo1: which graphics card was it?
<atwo1> i can't get the whole desktop on the screen in default res (1440x900) - restarting just auto changes res back to '1400x1050' which is incorrect - how can i fix this please?
<atwo1> gefroce 5500
<elisiano> try with a lower resolutio
<elisiano> n
<atwo1> it needs to use native
<atwo1> or its screwed uip
<beroual> SALUT
<atwo1> the whole KDE is fufkde
<atwo1> it doesn't load anymore wTF
<atwo1> happened
<atwo1> im in like
<atwo1> a full screen of konsole
<atwo1> ok that command fixed it i think
<atwo1> ok no it didnt
<atwo1> its on some completely blank screen
<atwo1> with text able to be typed in
<jussio1> atwo1: one moment...
<sub[t]rnl> cp your backup xorg.conf.custom over
<atwo1> ?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atwo1> k 1 sec
<sub[t]rnl> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<atwo1> it was that bs screen res 'fix' that killed it eh
<atwo1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<atwo1> it says 'stopping kde manager'
<atwo1> then goes
<atwo1> oh woot
<atwo1> it fixed it
<ubuntu_> i neeed help i waas having kubuntu and xp installed to my sys but i ve upgraded my xp to vista home basic then i lost the boot menu so i cant open kubuntu on my sys how can i fix this problem
<atwo1> and the res is still screwed
<jussio1> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<atwo1> so
<atwo1> any idea on this res
<atwo1> it's totally pissing me off
<atwo1> i mean
<atwo1> i log into system settings as admin
<atwo1> change the res
<atwo1> then a restart cbhanges it back
<atwo1> the native res puts the screen halfway off the monitor
<atwo1> id ont get it
<ardchoille> atwo1: Can't you just fiddle with the monitor settings to fix that?
<atwo1> lol no way
<atwo1> the desktop is about 20% to the right
<atwo1> wait
<atwo1> no
<atwo1> its just squished over
<atwo1> the whole screen is on there but
<atwo1> the left side is pushed over by about 20% of the screen
<atwo1> and if i restart
<atwo1> it changes back to a dif res
<atwo1> every time
<niwa> i'm having trouble getting wireless to work, anyone that can help? It's a liteon wn5301a with artheros5413 chipset, which should be supported by madwifi
<niwa> but after manually modprobing ath_pci, it still doesn't show up when doing iwconfig :(
<niwa> the module loads without problems
<sigma> do people still add features to kppp?
<atwo1> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<atwo1> that didn't work
<atwo1> says 'please use single character options'
<sigma> i have a small suggestion - have a auto-redial option like windows does
<niwa> atwo1: have you tried editng Xorg.conf directly?
<pastry> why does my compiz 'cube' only have two sides? :<
<coteyr> anyone have experance with videolan and upnp
<stdin> pastry: because you only have 2 desktops and it want's 4
<atwo1> niwa: no how do i do that
<coteyr> i recom[iled aginst the non cyberlink sdk but I cen't see anything past the server node in the playlist
<matze_> exit
<pastry> stdin, when i have one desktop, it has two sides and there are two desktop selections on the taskbar. when i set it to four, it still has two sides, and there are eight desktop selections in the taskbar
<stdin> pastry: it has nothing to do with kde settings, you need to tell compiz to have 4 desktops from the settings manager
<atwo1> how do i manually edit X
<atwo1> Xorg.conf
<TheFishy> oh
<TheFishy> thats easy
<atwo1> and do i use sudo or kdesu
<ardchoille> atwo1: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf , but be careful
<niwa> atwo1:  open /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<niwa> backup :)
<TheFishy> sudo nano ect/x11/xorg.conf...
<atwo1> i just want to set the resolution how do i do that
<ardchoille> atwo1: use kdesu for gui apps and use sudo for cli apps
<TheFishy> damn i type slow
<atwo1> i don't know the different lawl
<atwo1> lol fishy :P
<TheFishy> to sudo when ever permissions are denined...
<elisiano> gui = graphical user interface, cli = command line interface
<TheFishy> just type sudo <command>
<atwo1> why is the x.org empty
<niwa> atwo1: you want to look into the section "screen"
<elisiano> gui = windows guy, cli = g33k
<elisiano> :D
<TheFishy> lol
<atwo1> there's nothing in this fieeeeeel
<TheFishy> ?
<TheFishy> file?
<ardchoille> atwo1: Did you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf  or  /etc/x11/xorg.conf ? (notice the upper case X)
<elisiano> atwo1: xorg.conf
<elisiano> not x.org
<TheFishy> oh yeah stupid cap sensitive
<atwo1> ok lols one was lower
<atwo1> got it no
<atwo1> now*
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> um
<TheFishy> dont listen to me
<atwo1> screen has loads of stuff
<atwo1> what do i do
<TheFishy> im a kubunub
<atwo1> it says
<niwa> i can't remember exactly, but you need to find 'Section "Screen"'
<atwo1> screen 0 "defealt screen" 0 0
<atwo1> default
<atwo1> *
<atwo1> should i change it to
<atwo1> screen 0 "defealt screen" 1440 900
<niwa> can you paste the whole file? ( http://paste-it.net )
<atwo1> k
<PolitikerNEU> Does anybody know how to get libkcddb-dev? I cannot find it in the package manager (adept) - kubuntu 7.10
<pastry> thank you stdin, got it
<stdin> PolitikerNEU: there doesn't seem to be a -dev built for it
<atwo1> oh WTF
<atwo1> my net on that comp is dead
<PolitikerNEU> hmm ... ok, so I got to dl it manually?
<niwa> lol
<michele> hello....someone use Hmail, the theme of superkaramba?
<stdin> PolitikerNEU: pretty much, you'll have to get the kdemultimedia source from "apt-get source kdemultimedia"
<atwo1> what the FK
<atwo1> why doesnt my net work now grrrrrr
<niwa> my file looks like this: http://paste-it.net/5233
<PolitikerNEU> ok, thx
<Jay-Oh-En> !suspend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atwo> zdfgf
<atwo1> ace
<atwo> http://www.paste-it.net/5234
<atwo1> niwa: there it is
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php | Tutorials Day Today! https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Jay-Oh-En> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jay-Oh-En> !sleepd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleepd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<niwa> atwo1: what did you say your res was, adn what do you want it to be?
<atwo1> there's 2 problems
<Jay-Oh-En> !info sleepd
<elisiano> @now Europe/Rome
<ubotu> sleepd: puts an inactive or low battery laptop to sleep. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.9 (gutsy), package size 18 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ubotu> Current time in Europe/Rome: December 13 2007, 12:46:14 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 2 hours 13 minutes
<atwo1> it defaults to 1400x1050
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i get sleepd to work
<atwo1> native is 1440x900
<atwo1> but when i put that res
<atwo1> left side is squished in by about 20%
<atwo1> and it wont line up
<atwo1> its pissing me off it makes no sense
<bazhang> atwo1: do you have controls on the monitor you can fiddle with?
<atwo1> they no where near work
<atwo1> the left side if pushed 20% accrross to the right
<Assid> @now asia/calcutta
<atwo1> but the right side lines up properly
<ubotu> Current time in Asia/Calcutta: December 13 2007, 17:19:12 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 2 hours 10 minutes
<atwo1> @now australia/sydney
<ubotu> Current time in Australia/Sydney: December 13 2007, 22:49:23 - Next meeting: Desktop Team Development in 2 hours 10 minutes
<stdin> can you stop using @now in here, look at the clock if you aren't sure of the time
<bazhang> haha
<elisiano> lol
<atwo1> i @now'd a place that has a different time to where i am
<atwo1> i has no clock 4 there
<atwo1> ps. help my issue get fixed :>
<niwa> atwo1: i'm not sure, but it seems that auto configuration hasn't detected that your monitor supports 1440x900
<atwo1> omfg
<atwo1> wtf
<stdin> !acronyms | atwo1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acronyms - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> dang
<elisiano> atwo1: sorry to ask again, maybe u already said: which is your setup?
<stdin> !language > atwo1
<atwo1> setup?
<elisiano> video card/monitor resolution
<atwo1> geforce 5500
<niwa> atwo1: definitly not sure, all xorg.conf experience comes from gentoo fiddling
<atwo1> 19inch widescreen
<stdin> !acronym
<ubotu> Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<elisiano> jfgi?
<atwo1> just fucking gimme it
 * atwo1 shrugs
<elisiano> loooooool
<elisiano> :D
<atwo1> i made that one up
<atwo1> was it right?
<bazhang> google
<ali_> test
<atwo1> ugh
<atwo1> so
<atwo1> what's up with this res then
<atwo1> otherwise i'll just have to take the monitor back
<elisiano> did u install nvidia drivers correctly?
<atwo1> and the store is full of moron asian kids
<atwo1> i can't install anything
<atwo1> apt-get is screwy
<elisiano> why not?
<elisiano> omg
<atwo1> or else i duno what to do
<atwo1> i've had kubuntu for like 1 hour
<elisiano> do u run it as root?
<elisiano> or with sudo?
<atwo1> tell me what to use
<atwo1> slash do
<elisiano> how are you trying to apt?
<bazhang> atwo1: probably best to take a break for now--getting this riled up can't be a help
<atwo1> don't know
<atwo1> who's riled up?
<pastry> i thought you cant run with root and only with sudo :<
<atwo1> i'm stoned and relaxed after a long days work
<bazhang> heh
<atwo1> just toying with this
<atwo1> once i fix the res i can actually take a look at things
<elisiano> I gotta go eat in 5 minutes
<atwo1> i'm guessing it's a driver issue
<atwo1> what do i type where to do what
<elisiano> try and see if it's a perms problem
<atwo1> im in konsole
<atwo1> as root
<elisiano> sudo apt-get update
<elisiano> as root
<elisiano> ok w/o sudo then
<bazhang> atwo1: no one has an answer for you right now, so it might be wise to check out the forums for an answer
<atwo1> it does this
<niwa> elisiano: you should begin by installing nvidia proprietary drivers
<bazhang> oo as root
<atwo1> let me paste what it says
<niwa> didn't notice that you hadn't unitl now
<niwa> sorry atwo1
<niwa> *meant
<elisiano> niwa: I have them installed correctly, maybe atwo1 should as well
<elisiano> :)
<niwa> yes, lol :)̈́
<bazhang> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<atwo1> when i type
<atwo1> apt-get update
<atwo1> i get this
<atwo> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/main Translation-en_AU
<atwo> Ign cdrom://Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_AU
<atwo> Reading package lists... Done
<atwo1> :\
<bazhang> no wonder
<atwo1> no wonder what
<bazhang> atwo1 you need to add repositories and disable the cd as a software source
<atwo1> the cd isn't even in the drive
<bazhang> no matter
<atwo1> ok so what do i do
<jembouge> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> atwo1 open up adept
<bazhang> huh?
<atwo1> where is adept
<bazhang> alt +f2 adept
<atwo1> ok
<jembouge> hi there
<atwo1> now wut
<jembouge> anyones knows where the kdm themes are located?
<bazhang> actually that should be kdesu adept iirc
<stdin> nope
<stdin> kdesu adept_manager
<bazhang> kdesudo?
<bazhang> oh ok
<ardchoille> jembouge: /usr/share/apps/kdm/themes
<atwo1> ah THIS THING
<atwo1> i remember this
<bazhang> close adept atwo1
<jembouge> thanks ardchoille
<atwo1> ok im in
<atwo1> the latter
<atwo1> now what
<niwa> or just system->adept :/
<ardchoille> jembouge: yw
<atwo1> what am i doign in here
<bazhang> atwo1 now run alt +f2 again but type kdesu adept_manager
<sebastian^> moin folks :)
<atwo1> yeah im there
<atwo1> already i said
<sebastian^> hmm, is anyone using here the cisco network assistance :)?
<bazhang> atwo1: were you prompted for your sudo password?
<atwo1> er
<atwo1> no
<atwo1> i clickde 'fetch updates'
<atwo1> was that right
<atwo1> and versino upgrade
<bazhang> atwo1: better to just open it from the kmenu, as niwa said
<bazhang> atwo1 so close it now
<jembouge> ardchoille: cool, I had look for them in many directories so far without success. Do you know of a good "tutorial" that explains the system folders-tree?
<atwo1> hold up
<atwo1> its diong all these updates
<atwo1> alright
<atwo1> im in adept
<atwo1> it didnt ask for my pw
<atwo1> but tell me what im doing in here
<ardchoille> jembouge: I'm afraid I don't :(
<jembouge> ok no worries thanks :)
<atwo1> bazhang: ?
<niwa> atwo1: did you start kde from the command line earlier?
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<atwo1> think so
<niwa> atwo1: if so, you might already be root
<atwo1> just
<atwo1> what am i doing in here
<atwo1> i am
<atwo1> just
<niwa> atwo1: open konsole and type 'whoami'
<atwo1> do i untick cdrom as a third party software source
<atwo1> im
<atwo1> like
<atwo1> the name i log on with
<atwo1> lol
<niwa> atwo1: tes
<niwa> *yes
<atwo1> where did he go
<atwo1> what am i doing in here
<ActionParsnip> atwo: go easy on the enter key dude
<atwo1> k
<niwa> atwo1: like you said, untick the cd sources
<atwo1> do i tick the other 2?
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i make my computer go to sleep
<atwo1> sleeping pills
<niwa> atwo1: not unless you want to
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: do you mean hibernate?
<Jay-Oh-En> atwo1: FUNNY you should be a comedian
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> something happened
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: no i mean suspend or sleep
<niwa> but make sure that you tick at least 'main' in the first tab
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: cause hibernate broke my computer before
<habdel> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: are you on a laptop?
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: yeah its a bit weird
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: why
<ActionParsnip> cos of apm stuff. not sure why. its just weird (specially for laptops)
<atwo1> niwa: what now?
<atwo1> i unticked all the 3rd party
<atwo1> and ticked main
<atwo1> oh wait up it's dl'ing stuff there we go
<atwo1> do i restart now?
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: well no i dont have a laptop
<niwa> atwo1: apt-get should work now, i think
<atwo1> whoa
<atwo1> there's so much to get
<atwo1> and update etc.
<niwa> i installed ubuntu yesterday, so i'm not sure
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: but i know you can make a desktop sleep ive did it in ubuntu before :[
<atwo1> lol
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: just found this http://www.linux.com/feature/54610
<atwo1> thanks
<atwo1> ActionParsnip that's a mad nick lololol
<korobase> hi.all
<atwo1> hi
<niwa> atwo1: also, you should check 'restricted' in the first tab, as you need the nvidia drivers
<ActionParsnip> atwo: its a harry hill joke
<atwo1> who is harry hill
<ActionParsnip> atwo: british standup comedian...very strange
<atwo1> oic
<atwo1> this adept thing is half dead
<atwo1> trying to update all these things
<korobase> I install the eclipse,and type the "./eclipse" in console.Then it can't run but show "bash: ./eclipse: No such file or directory"
<korobase> What is wrong with this?
<llutz> korobase: eclipse, withou ./ unless you are in the eclipse directory
<ardchoille> korobase: Any reason you aren't installing eclipse from the repository?
<korobase> no ,it also don't work!
<korobase> not from the repository.
<atwo1> if a program is taking a long time to do something, is there a way to tell if it's just crashed or still working?
<llutz> korobase: where did you install eclipse to? change in that dir and find the executable-file
<jembouge> well guys, coming back in a few... cheers
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: that doesnt work
<korobase> I use the absolute path to run it,But the result is the same.
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: i'll have a google. gimme a sec
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208042
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: ok
<korobase> is this the Dolphin's problem?
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: i couldnt find that in my kmenu
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: does apm -s suspend your system?
<Jay-Oh-En> well how will i get it back from sleep
<llutz> powerswitch
<Jay-Oh-En> No APM support in kernel
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: there's your issue
<Jay-Oh-En> i dont get it tho i can suspend in ubuntu but not kubuntu :[
<korobase> all the executable file can't run in my computer.Why?
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: if you add acpi=off to your kernal args at boot then apm should be there
<ActionParsnip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18766
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> apt-get update says
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/documentation/sleep.html
<atwo1> Could not open lock file
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: may help
<atwo1> ver/lib/apt/lists/lock - open 13 permission denied
<ardchoille> atwo1: Do you have adept open?
<atwo1> ydes
<stdin> atwo1: use sudo
<ardchoille> atwo1: adept and apt-get both use the same lock file, you can't use both apps at the same time, you need to close on to use the other
<atwo1> sigh
<atwo1> oh
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60306
<atwo1> i tried to make
<atwo1> apt thingy get all the updates
<atwo1> but it just crahsed i think
<ardchoille> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<atwo1> ardchoille: i tried that once it was deadly
<atwo1> plus it says u can't use 2 somethnis
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/47508
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: SOOO many links ill take a look at all of them
<atwo1> if im in root so i have to type sudo
<ActionParsnip> Jay-Oh-En: yeah man i'll lay off now and let you wade through :)
<atwo1> look man
<Jay-Oh-En> ActionParsnip: thanks
<atwo1> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<atwo1> that makes no sense
<atwo1> and doesn't work
<atwo1> 'please use single character options'
<jussio1> atwo1: what exactly are you putting there?
<atwo1> apt-get is being a jerk
 * ActionParsnip is afk
<atwo1> read up a bit
<atwo1> god i click 'fetch updates'
<atwo1> and there's 5390
<jussio1> atwo1: kk... so you need to close adept before you do any of that, then type: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<marco80> ciao
<marco80> qualche italiano?
<jussio1> !it | marco80
<ubotu> marco80: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<atwo1> doesn'ty do anythuing
<jussio1> atwo1: now try using adept
<atwo1> says 'waiting for headers'
<atwo1> im doing it under sudo in konsole
<jussio1> atwo1: wait for them then :D
<atwo1> that works eh
<jussio1> :D
<atwo1> now how do i make them dl
<atwo1> it saus
<atwo1> a;l
<atwo1> all this random crap
<atwo> Get:1 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release.gpg [191B]
<atwo> Ign http://au.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Translation-en_AU
<atwo> Hit http://au.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy Release
<atwo> Hit http://au.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<atwo> Fetched 1B in 16s (0B/s)
<atwo> Reading package lists... Done
<atwo1> and thats all it does
<jussio1> atwo1: what are you exactly trying to do?
<atwo1> update everything
<atwo1> i just installed it
<atwo1> also my screen is rooted
<atwo1> ther is a 150-200 pixel blank space on the left of the screen.
<atwo1> on the native resolution
<niwa> atwo1: you should install the nividia drivers before trying to fix that problem
<jussio1> atwo1: it seems you dont have the universe repos enabled. please go to manage repositories from th file menu in adept and make sure all the boxes except source are clicked
<atwo1> how
<atwo1> oops meant to delete that
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> source code u mean
<atwo1> oh hooray
<atwo1> omfg
<atwo1> 23132 downloads available
<jussio1> atwo1: yeah, thats how many you can install - not updates.
<atwo1> so i dont need them all
<atwo1> its just a list of the available programs to the OS?
<jussio1> atwo1: now try the fetch updates button in adept
<jussio1> atwo1: yes
<atwo1> jesus christ something that uses half a brain for once instead of allowing billions of shit programs to exist
<jussio1> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<atwo1> omg u dobbed
<stdin> !attitude
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<atwo1> it's not like i'm being abusive to people
<atwo1> calm down
<ardchoille> atwo1: Please be respectful to others
<atwo1> i havn't been disrespectful to anyone else at all
<atwo1> ok i went to the nvidia section of the list
<atwo1> and just tried to install them all
<jussio1> atwo1: that isnt really going to work.
<atwo1> thought i'd give it a shot :>
<jussio1> !ati | atwo1 Read this:
<ubotu> atwo1 Read this:: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atwo1> ooo
<atwo1> thx
<jussio1> :)
<atwo1> i do all this stuff in konsole right
<jussio1> atwo1: you are using gutsy?
<jussio1> atwo1: ie. kubuntu 7.10 ?
<atwo1> yes
<atwo1> just installed tonight
<jussio1> atwo1: then follow the gutsy instructions...
<atwo1> doing now
<jussio1> use the restricted manager in systems settings
<atwo1> its turning on
<atwo1> its sitting at 87% for agesw
<jussio1> atwo1: you need to be a little patient with it
<sigma> is there any article online that explains why linux is better than proprietory software?
<atwo1> hundreds
<sigma> anyone perhaps have a link to a decent one
<TheFishy> what is a good movie?
<jussio1> TheFishy: lets keep it on topic
<sigma> oh guys what chatroom are the tutorials being held in 2day?
<korobase> In the Dolphin,A right-clicking on a execute file,the menu don't have the "Open" command.Why?
<sigma> TheFishy: try #kubuntu-offtopic
<TheFishy> just double click it?
<TheFishy> ty
<stdin> sigma: #kubuntu-devel  like it says in the link
<atwo1> ok iyd
<ardchoille> sigma: #kubuntu-devel
<jussio1> sigma: #kubuntu-devel
<atwo1> ok its done, when it says 'computer needs restart' does it mean start menu or ctrl alt backspace
<korobase> Hi,all!
<korobase> Help me!
<stdin> atwo1: reboot
<jussio1> !ask | korobase
<korobase>  In the Dolphin,A right-clicking on a execute file,the menu don't have the "Open" command.Why?
<atwo1> ok here goes
<ubotu> korobase: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<korobase> ?
<ardchoille> korobase: We can't help you until we know what you need help with
<atwo1> its freaking out a bit
<korobase> I want run a executable file through the right-menu of a file.
<TimS> Wow, I diddn't realise you could run apt:kget in a web browser and it automaticaly installs programs!
<TimS> That is brilliant :P
<atwo1> jussio1: nothing happened it loaded up toa blank screen its just black
<gj> anyone her familiar with the karamba theme hmail?
<ardchoille> TimS: How exactly did you do that?
<TimS> Found it of a ubuntu blog. But go to firefox or konquerer and type apt:[packagename] and it isntalls it
<gj> anyone here familiar with te karamba theme 'hmail'?
<TimS> It asks for the password in GUI and then downloads and installs the package
<dilse> hi, this is more of a developer request than a user question: in KMenu -> System Settings -> User Management, if I sort by UID by clicking the column head, it sorts by ASCII first instead of a numerical sort (so 1, 10, 1000, all show up before 6)
<ardchoille> TimS: That doesn't work here :(
<eljefe_> I just exported a file from Audacity into MP3, and I was reading the file length is 3:39 but its really 5:02.  How can I have the MP3 to have the correct time stamp?
<atwo1> jussio1: nothing happened it loaded up toa blank screen its just black
<TimS> 7.10
<dilse> i don't think that's very intuitive and would like to see that changed
<ardchoille> TimS: yes
<atwo1> it's the like the monitor isn't detected AT ALL
<TimS> It should be installed by default in 7.10
 * ActionParsnip is back
<TimS> aptURL is the package name
<eljefe_> dilse: file a bug or a wish
<TimS> ardchoille: sudo apt-get install apturl
<ardchoille> TimS: apturl is not installed in Gutsy by default.. but it is in the repos, nice
<gj> anyone here familiar with te karamba theme 'hmail'?
<TimS> It was installed for me in Gutsy by deafault
<TimS> Did you upgrade to Gutsy?
<jussio1> !repeat | gj
<ubotu> gj: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<ardchoille> TimS: No, I installed from desktop cd
<TimS> Same
<TimS> Odd.
<niwa> gj: no, but i just installed it :)
<TimS> Hi emilsedgh
<gj> hehe allright niwa...
<emilsedgh> Hi TimS
<ardchoille> TimS: But, thank you for the tip :)
<gj> is it working for u? i cant ind a way to configure mine
<TimS> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TimS> I need to find more packages to isntall to have some fun with apt:[package]
<TimS> hehe
<ardchoille> lol
<sigma> how does a virus infect a computers bios? it just doesnt make sense to me
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> i just done this
<atwo1> As of Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) the recommended way to install the binary driver is to open System Settings KMenu ? System Settings, go to the Advanced tab and click Restricted Drivers. Then click the Administrator Mode button and check the box marked Enable to install the driver. This should install the right package for your card and set it up for you.
<xerri> join #ungi-pot
<ardchoille> sigma: The same way you can flash a bios from a floppy disk?
<atwo1> now the monitor isnt detected at all
<niwa> gj; cat ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba/themes/54466-hmail/hmail/scripts/
<gj> is hmail working for u niwa?? if yes how did u configured it..? i can nowhere find a way to configure hmail
<niwa> +READNE
<niwa> README
<niwa> sorry
<gj> ok ill check it out
<atwo1> i see the kubuntu thing
<atwo1> load up the bar
<atwo1> then it undetects
<TheFishy> how do i find a process from a window?
<atwo1> wtf
<niwa> gj: "cat ~/.kde/share/apps/superkaramba/themes/54466-hmail/hmail/README"
<dilse> eljefe_: that's what i'm wondering. is the system settings panel part of kde now? if so, then i should probably file a bug with the kde people, _not_ with the kubuntu people, right?
<atwo1> am i missing half the convo here
<TheFishy> how do i figure out what windows belong to what proccesses?
<eljefe_> hmm... i think System Settings is a part of KDE4, but most of its parts are made up od KControl anyways.  Yeah I'd say with KDE people.
<sub[t]rnl> TheFishy: you can use "top" to see current processes.  If your looking for something specific, you can use "ps". ex: ps ax|grep findthis
<eljefe_> dilse:   hmm... i think System Settings is a part of KDE4, but most of its parts are made up od KControl anyways.  Yeah I'd say with KDE people.
<llutz> TheFishy: maybe output of xwininfo helps too
<atwo1> after enabling the graphics driver in 'restricted drivers' my monitor isn't detected at all.. what do i do now :<
<niwa> atwo1: do you mean that X starts, but is completly black?
<TheFishy> I need the PID
<xRaich[o]2x> is there a package that contains kwalletmanager for kde4?
<niwa> atwo1: or do you get the terminal ("dos-like" text interface)
<ActionParsnip> TheFishy: i use ps -ef | grep <processname>
<ActionParsnip> TheFishy: PID is the first value after the processname
<atwo1> oh snap didnt know i could type
<emilsedgh> xRaich[o]2x: well, i think thats included in kdebase
<atwo1> niwa: what do i do
<atwo1> there's no prompts or anything
<atwo1> its just a blank screen which u can type in
<niwa> atwo1: can you type commands?
<atwo1> i can type in things
<atwo1> but pressing enter seems to just go to the next line
<atwo1> there's no prompt or anything
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: kdebase-kde4 is installed
<atwo1> ?
<emilsedgh> xRaich[o]2x: i looked and i didnt find anyone for myself too
<TheFishy> ActionParsnip: that is not working man
<TheFishy> james     7112  5315  0 05:14 pts/0    00:00:00 grep SDLjump
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: maybe inside kde4utils... but i don't trust those kde4* packages
<niwa> atwo1: do you get a reply if you try typing 'pwd' + enter
<TheFishy> no PID
<spitfire> jussi01: are you online?
<emilsedgh> xRaich[o]2x: trust!?
<ActionParsnip> TheFishy: 7112 is the pid of the process you invoked to search for the program. basically its not running
<TheFishy> ugh
<TheFishy> but it is...
<ActionParsnip> TheFishy: try a simple example like firefox. run firefox then ps -ef | grep fire
<ChickenTikka> when i install something via adept
<TheFishy> the window is up
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: they corrupted my kde4 install once. i prefer the kde*-kde4 packages
<ChickenTikka> how can i actually install it?
<emilsedgh> hm
<ActionParsnip> TheFishy: then you are searching for the wrong process name
<emilsedgh> xRaich[o]2x: use svn
<atwo1> niwa: no it doesn't register anything but the input text it looks like :s
<TheFishy> its the window name right?
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: haha no thanks ^^
<ActionParsnip> TheFishy: nope, thats just a pretty
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: not on my notebook
<emilsedgh> xRaich[o]2x: why? i have it on my notebook too
<atwo1> ChickenTikka: right click on it and click install
<TheFishy> ok how do i find the process name of a window
<emilsedgh> xRaich[o]2x: dont worry!
<atwo1> then do the apply button at the top
<ActionParsnip> TheFishy: if you rightclick on the program you ran and find out what it ACTUALLY runs, you can grep for that
<atwo1> ChickenTikka: 'request install'
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: i had gentoo on one of my notebooks once. i'm happy those days of compiling are gone ;)
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: i'll wait for the binary release ^^ until then i have to type in my passwords
<ChickenTikka> atwo1: i did
<TimS> What does grep do?
<ChickenTikka> atwo1: but the thing is that it keeps giving me an error
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: why not just use sudo apt-get install <program name>
<TheFishy> what is the best command to kill a process?
<niwa> atwo1: no idea :S
<emilsedgh> xRaich[o]2x: well, im happy that i can test all the kde stuff everytime and i dont want to wait for packages ;)
<llutz> TheFishy: kill or killall
<niwa> atwo1: try alt+F7
<TheFishy> whats the format with kill?
<ActionParsnip> TheFishy: Kill <PID>
<TimS> kill pid
<eljefe_> TheFishy: [ctrl][esc] will bring up the KDE process table
<atwo1> well niwa
<atwo1> it's completely screwed
<atwo1> after i set it up to auto detect the graphics card
<atwo1> OMFG
<atwo1> FFS
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: the kubuntu packages are pretty awesome so i don't have to worry about compiling. the only thing missing is kwalletmanager and i can live with that ^^
<ardchoille> !wtf | atwo1
<ubotu> atwo1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: one month without it wont kill me ;)
<ChickenTikka>  ActionParsnip: well how can i use it?
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: hey raich
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: bring up a konsole
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: hi
<ChickenTikka> done
<ActionParsnip> type sudo apt-get install <program name>
<TheFishy> ty eljefe_ that worked nicely
<emilsedgh> xRaich[o]2x: for me kde4 apps open kde3's wallet manager
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: then you will be asked for your password
<TheFishy> even top couldn't kill it with sig 15
<niwa> TheFishy:  and `pidof processname` is useful too
<TimS> ActionParsnip: In 7.10 you can go to firefox and go apt:[packagename]
<ChickenTikka> it said i need to run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<TheFishy> ahh
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: kde3 apps inside kde4 feel so wrong ^^
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: do that then
<niwa> TheFishy: eg ' kill `pidof superkaramba`'
<TheFishy> yeah
<ActionParsnip> TimS: nice, i prefer typing commands :D
<TimS> :p
<cntb> resolution problem on virtual kubuntu over ms virtualPC , S3 emulation real card is intel , now trying things from ubotu tip - link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto, still too expanded
<TimS> Easier for begginers
<emilsedgh> xRaich[o]2x: yes, but you have to deal with it for some time, at least until 4.1
<TheFishy> never try the game sdljump.... it sucks and locks up every second
<ChickenTikka> its asking me to Y/I/N/O/D/Z
<ChickenTikka> what do i do
<cntb> suggestions ?
<ChickenTikka> ?
<llutz> niwa:easier " killall superkaramba"
<TimS> Whats the question?
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: what is the default
<ChickenTikka> n
<eljefe_> ChickenTikka: what is it asking about?
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: and whats the question
<niwa> llutz: true :)
<cntb> chatting now from xp kubuntu is on kdm stop waiing for right xorg.conf
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: not really. the only apps i miss are amarok (i use juk now) and kwalletmanager
<ChickenTikka> ActionParsnip: *** qt_plugins_3.3rc (Y/I/N/O/D/Z) [default=N] ?
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: for everything else i use CLI
<ActionParsnip> TimS: any suggestions?
<TimS> xRaich[o]2x: How can you live without amarok?
<emilsedgh> xRaich[o]2x: if youre a cli guru, then all you need is xfce
<TimS> ActionParsnip: I would go with n
<xRaich[o]2x> emilsedgh: *shudders* ^^
<ActionParsnip> TimS: me too
<ChickenTikka> n?
<ActionParsnip> TimS: cheers dude
<cntb> will sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange query work right on virual PC?
<emilsedgh> hehe
<elisiano> emilsedgh: u don't need X if u're a geek
<TimS> Not quite sure what hes doing though
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: go with N
<elisiano> :D
<TheFishy> is there another console emulator like yakuake but better?
<emilsedgh> elisiano: you do, everyone needs a browser
<xRaich[o]2x> TimS: i can't live with kde3 anymore ^^ it's just plain ugly compared to kde4 ^^
<ActionParsnip> TheFishy: define "better"
<elisiano> lynx, links2, elinks
<eljefe_> xRaich[o]2x: Amarok isn't in kde4 yet?  is a beta avialable?
<TimS> I dont like kde4 widgets
<TimS> lynx <333333
<eljefe_> TimS: could you clarify?  whats wrong with the widgets?
<xRaich[o]2x> eljefe_: no they need QT4.4 and it'll come out in 2008 Q1
<ChickenTikka> YAY THANKS
<eljefe_> xRaich[o]2x: thay, who?
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: i'd rather have fast rather than pretty
<ChickenTikka> its installing
<TimS> I just dont like the looks of them.
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: awesome
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: kde4 is faster ;)
<ChickenTikka> how come adept is going apeshit and has errors?
<TheFishy> ActionParsnip: all I am looking for is a console that doesn't have a window and appears from no where via hotkey... yakuake is a bit glitchy...
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: i'd also do sudo apt-get autoremove
<TheFishy> are there any others?
<TimS> Fishy you could swap to a command line completly?
<TheFishy> Tims... I like GUI to play games and stuff
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: depends how you config it
<ChickenTikka> guys, how can i start running EXE normally?
<ChickenTikka> i have apps i need to use
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: what is the app?
<TimS> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<niwa> so, no help on my wireless :( ?  Should i just go 32bit? that way I can at least use ndiswrapper...
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: sure kde3 can be fast but it's nice to have a DE that works so nicely with my hardware
<ChickenTikka> photoshop CS3 and some games ofcourse
<ChickenTikka> i need it for games
<jussi01> !wine | ChickenTikka
<ubotu> ChickenTikka: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<TimS> niwa: Whats going on with your wireless
<jussi01> heh
<TimS> CS3 doesnt work on Linux much
<jussi01> hi there ChickenTikka
<ChickenTikka> :S why not
<ChickenTikka> jussi01: HI
<TheFishy> anyone know of anything else like that?
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: plus konqueror works a lot better in kde4
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: sudo apt-get install wine
<TimS> Its a windows application
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: dolphin for me
<ChickenTikka> im killing everyone with questions last two days
<ChickenTikka> hehe
<TimS> Thats like expecting PS2 games to run on a XBOX
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: jep dolphin works a lot better too
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: if you like photoshop then check out gimp
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: i use konqueror for web browsing
<ActionParsnip> !gimp | ChickenTikka
<ubotu> ChickenTikka: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<ChickenTikka> ActionParsnip: i know gimp but its not like PS
<niwa>  i'm having trouble getting wireless to work. I have a liteon wn5301a with artheros5413 chipset, which should be supported by madwifi
<niwa> but after manually modprobing ath_pci, it still doesn't show up when doing iwconfig :(
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: i use firefox but i'm trying kylie for the name :)
<ChickenTikka> TimS: you cant compare consoles and computers
<ActionParsnip> niwa: can you provide a paste of you /etc/network/interfaces
<TimS> I am not
<nosrednaekim> niwa: probably a HAL issue, try doing "/etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: haha :) konqueror4 works really smooth. there only is one bug with auto completition but that one is already fixed in svn
<TimS> I am saying windows programs doesnt work on Linux. You can use some through Wine, check the wine AppDB
<atwo1> well i will have to reinstall somehow
<atwo1> my kubuntu is stuffed
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: i think it runs through cedega but you gotta pay for the binaries
<atwo1> screen wont even get recognised
<ChickenTikka> ActionParsnip: do all games run?
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: some
<cntb> resolution problem on virtual kubuntu over ms virtualPC , S3 emulation real card is intel , now trying things from ubotu tip - link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto, still too expanded
<ActionParsnip> atwo1: do you have your original xorg.conf file?
<ChickenTikka> ActionParsnip: how can i tell before i buy the game?
<jussi01> !appdb | ChickenTikka
<ubotu> ChickenTikka: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<TimS> If you want windows games, you could use VMWare or dual boot windows.
<cntb> >	suggestions ?
<holo> i am running worms world party!! what else one needs?
<ActionParsnip> !cedega | ChickenTikka
<ubotu> ChickenTikka: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<cntb> kdm starts wide and unreadable
<ChickenTikka> thanks
<niwa> nosrednaekim: sorry, gtg in a hurry i will be back later
<niwa> power is going to be cut
<nosrednaekim> ah
<ChickenTikka> thanks for the WineDB really helpful;
<jussi01> :)
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: np
<ChickenTikka> all i needed was to see warhammer
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: hehe
<ChickenTikka> :D
<sigma__> niwa must be from south africa:)
 * ChickenTikka is loving this linux thing
<sigma__> how can i free memory thats been cached but is not being used?
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: glad you like it
<ActionParsnip> ChickenTikka: get wine installed and off you go
<nosrednaekim> sigma__: it will be utomatically freed when you need it
<llutz> sigma__: why do you want that? unused mem is wasted mem
<sigma__> llutz: im just a bit worried, only konversation running and its using 980mb memory, doesnt windows only use less than 200mb when idle?
<llutz> sigma__: win uses mem different way. no worries, it's ok
<ActionParsnip> sigma__: can you provide a paste of the output of top
<Norgur> hi
<ActionParsnip> sigma__: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nosrednaekim> hi Norgur
<mihael> where is now Tutorials Day?
<ardchoille> mihael: #kubuntu-devel
<mihael> thx
<sigma__> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48075/ ok its gone down a little
<ActionParsnip> sigma__: can i have the output of top
<ActionParsnip> sigma__: like all of it (as much as poss)
<ActionParsnip> sigma__: please
<llutz> sigma__: check this one :) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48077/
<sigma__> ActionParsnip and llutz: i posted a correction at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48078/
<ActionParsnip> sigma__: yeah its fine. your highest process is using 0.2% of your ram
<llutz> sigma__: as i said, don't worry. that mem-usage is OK. why shouldn't the kernel use memory for cache/buffers. it would be a waste of memory
<sigma__> ok well now i can rest easy
<llutz> sleep well :)
<ActionParsnip> ZZZZZzzzz.....
<ActionParsnip> hhehe
<sigma__> how do i create a kontact server?
<nosrednaekim> !groupware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groupware - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<snarkster> good morning everybody
<ActionParsnip> sweet name snarkster
<xRaich[o]2x> morning??? it's almost 3 p.m. ^^
<nosrednaekim> morning snarkster
<ActionParsnip> 2pm here O_o
<nosrednaekim> 9AM here
<xRaich[o]2x> omg time is going insane!!!
<nosrednaekim> haha
<ActionParsnip> america always lives 5 hours in the past to us in the UK :D
<Downix> W00T!  UltraSPARC T2 is now open sourced!
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: and UK is living in the past to us in germany ;)
<ActionParsnip> xRaich[o]2x: we're snapping at your heels
<xRaich[o]2x> ActionParsnip: dang ^^
<xRaich[o]2x> one hour til tutorials :)
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Upgrade instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php#upgrade | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php | Tutorials Day Today @ 15:00UTC https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<ChickenTikka> whats this tutorial thing?
<stdin> click the link and see
<ChickenTikka> how can i send private messages?
<ChickenTikka> i did the /msg nickserve thing
<ChickenTikka> but its not working
<emilsedgh> ChickenTikka: you have to register
<emilsedgh> !register | ChickenTikka
<ubotu> ChickenTikka: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<ChickenTikka> i did yesterday
<snarkster> to send private message: get permission first then /msg <name> <message>
<emilsedgh> ChickenTikka: so you have to identify
<emilsedgh> ChickenTikka: /msg nickserv identify YOUR_PASSWORD
<snarkster> gotta love kopete for irc..
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: xchat for me :D
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: on windows and on Linux
<snarkster> i had no idea that kopete was on windows as well
<LjL> ChickenTikka, you've perhaps registered, but you're not identified. i suggest you read it, not just skim over it.
<Kred> Hey ho. Does someone happen to know application for Customer Management?
<ActionParsnip> Kred: in what way?
<snarkster> since its 7am here.. i need more coffee.. damn its cold
<Kred> Or CRM
<ActionParsnip> Kred: what's CRM
<Kred> Customer Relation Management.. well. When customer called and why etc.
<sigma__> how do i put my kppp window into the system tray?
<ActionParsnip> Kred: could just make a spreadsheet
<Kred> I know :)
<ardchoille> sigma__: You can start it in the systray with: ksystraycmd appname
<sigma__> ok il try that
<sigma__> kred: google it, theres tons of php-driven apps for crm especially at sorceforge
<ActionParsnip> sigma__: !alltray
<ActionParsnip> sigma: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/05/24/minimize-any-application-to-the-system-tray/
<hw> Does anyone know whether eclipse 3.3 CDT is backported for ubuntu feisty?
<snarkster> so i wanted to automatically starts modprobe ndiswrapper.  I came in here and somebody told me to make a script and put it in ~/.kde/Autostart well that didnt work.. I did some reasearch and found that /etc/rc.local was the right place to put my command.. Thank you to who ever tried to help.
<ActionParsnip> home time in 40 mins
<snarkster> sorry i clicked the wrong thing
<snarkster> are any of you running kde4 yet?
<kuthulu> I'm waiting...scared to test it out :)
<snarkster> ah im going the live cd route. at least get a good look at it then
<kuthulu> yeah I've check it out....looks great.  Just worried about upgrading
<sigma> ok that program had that feature built in but i didnt see it
<spitfire> im running a game on wine
<spitfire> but its moving REALLY REALLY
<snarkster> yah it would be my luck id download it install it and blow up my laptop
<spitfire> SLOWWLYY
<snarkster> what game?
<XceII> wine crys alot.
<spitfire> Babo Violence
<snarkster> never heard of it.
<spitfire> its a minor game
<sigma> Xcell: wats new?
<snarkster> Diablo 2 runs great! Starcraft works good..
<spitfire> quite a community though
<XceII> nothin sigma..U doin ok today?
<snarkster> just cant seem to get my wife computer to run sims2, so shes going back to windows
<sigma> Xcell: yes indeed, looking forward to the tutorials
<spitfire> o damn i think my graphics card isnt installed
<XceII> nice..you'll do just fine..you have it inya
<spitfire> how can i check?
<spitfire> i went to display
<spitfire> hardware
<sigma> yeah wine is getting there slowly but surely, i managed to get call of duty 2 working flawlessly
<spitfire> and my graphics card dosnt look like its there
<snarkster> open konsole and do lspci
<snarkster> or install the hal stuff
<spitfire> command not found
<snarkster> probably sudo lspci|grep video
<sigma> what card is it?
<onishidato> hey guys, i can play mp3 format with amarok now, my problem is amrok, which one provied didn't work, so i have to reinstall it, and it works, thanks all guys
<snarkster> sudo lspci|grep video didnt work for my user so i su - then run it
<spitfire> snarkster: nothing happened
<snarkster> lspci|grep vga
<snarkster> sorry
<snarkster> caps
<snarkster> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev 64)
<spitfire> nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500]
<spitfire> ok
<spitfire> snarkster: but you know in the monitor and display
<spitfire> snarkster: when i look at the hardware tab
<spitfire> snarkster: nothing is there
<sfears> make sure you have the restricted drivers downloader installed
<spitfire> snarkster: it says nv
<TheFishy> whats the APT way to install KDE 4?
<spitfire> sfears: how can i do that
<sfears> ummm...
<sfears> hold
<sfears> TheFishy, sudo apt get install kde-desktop
<snarkster> yah my wifes laptop uses ati but when i install fglrx it doesnt work
<snarkster> so she gets no 3d acceleration
<snarkster> smoke break
<sigma> snarkster: which laptop?
<sfears> search synaptic for "restricted drivers manager"
<sfears> that should automatically find the correct nvidia driver for you
<TheFishy> sfears: i dont have that as an APT
<sfears> mabey kde_desktop?
<TheFishy> nope
<TheFishy> i have kde4base...
<TheFishy> is that is
<spitfire> aha i found the restricted drivers, and it seems mine is
<spitfire> thanks
<unggnu> hi all
<spitfire> hi
<unggnu> is there a torrent for the RC2 LIve CD?
<unggnu> hi spitfire
<unggnu> Link seems to be down
<sfears> that might be it
<sfears> hold
<sigma> unggnu: think theres only a torrent for the opensuse one
<unggnu> which is bad :)
<sfears> sorry
<unggnu> not the torrent, der Live CD
<sfears> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<unggnu> *the
<sfears> that will install the entire kubuntu.. kde & all
<sigma> yup it is hopeless, i downloaded da first one, and now i know why people use kubuntu:)
<sfears> i was surprised how easy it was to install kubuntu & ubuntu
<TheFishy> will installing kde4base install the whole environment?
<snarkster> sigma__: its an HP ze4230
<sfears> it's my first try at linux.. it's working pretty well.. i think the fact that i'm pretty fluent in windows gets in my way sometimes but all and all it's alright
<unggnu> link is working again, thx
<emilsedgh> TheFishy: no, i think kde4base-workspace
<unggnu> Btw. OpenSuse-LIve-CD has many problems with my graphic card (intel 915 and Monitor configuration)
<nareshov> hmm
<Mariandroid> oh
<Mariandroid> it works
<sigma> snarkster: what ati chipset does it have?
<fzydf> Is there a way to make sure I'm using the correct drivers for my graphics chipset? I'm running kubuntu 6.06 and a Intel 945GM.
<stdin> fzydf: the intel drivers are included
<sigma> stdin: do the intel drivers for kubuntu give full 3d support?
<stdin> sigma: yep, that's the good thing about having opensource drivers from intel :)
<fzydf> how do I know they are running and not like the VESA drivers or something? Because redraw seems slow for accelerated support.
<dread> the ones from ati / nvidia kinda lack...
<snarkster> sigma__: ATI Radeon IGP 330m/340m/350m
<sfears> fzydf, ctrl+alt+f1 to bring up terminal & "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will let you reconfigure your video drivers
<stdin> fzydf: have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, should have "Driver "i810"" or "Driver "intel"" in there
<NetersLandreau> i have trouble occasionally getting the fish kioslave to connect to a remote server.. is there a way to force a connection?
<stdin> fzydf: you may want to upgrade to something later than 6.06, however, to get newer drivers
<sigma> stdin: ok so those pc's that have onboard intel graphics like hp prebuilt machines will all get full 3d support? besides ati which other graphics vendors have bad 3d support in linux?
<DreadKnight> nvidia :P
<kuthulu> maybe the Envy scrpit would help snakster
<Mariandroid> updating upgrading
<stdin> sigma: nvidia isn't great, and SIS is horrible
<Mariandroid> ( hope all still works after that )
<stdin> kuthulu: 1) envy is for nvidia, 2) we don't support envt *at all*, 3) there are pre-build packages for fglrx and 4) it's easier to use the restricted drivers manager
<stdin> s/envt/envy/
<sigma> stdin: yes i remember my SIS days, it was even bad on windows with the proper drivers! whats so bad about nvidia? seems to work perfectly with my card (the proprietory ones from the repo that is) - are you referring to the opensource nvidia ones?
<spitfire> hi all, i unrestricted my graphics card and got wine
<spitfire> the game runs
<Mariandroid> yum
<spitfire> but the mouse dosnt show and theres also gliches in the game
<sigma> well thats good to heat
<stdin> sigma: no, the proprietary ones. because they aren't open source you can't guarantee they will work with all versions of X/AIGLX
<niwa> sorry for leaving so abruptly earlier, anyone still interested in helping with wireless install? (device /w atheros chipset that should be supported by madwifi not being detected, even when manually loading ath_pci)
<sigma> hear
<TheFishy> how do i install kde4 as a different DE than kde 3.5 on linux mint?
<TheFishy> and what would this command do "sudo cp /usr/lib/kde4/share/apps/kdm/sessions/kde.desktop /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop"
<spitfire> does anyone have a clue how to fix it?
<stdin> TheFishy: see the topic
<hydrogen> TheFishy: what does linux mint have to do with kubuntu?
<TheFishy> cause i am on linux mint KDE
<hydrogen> and
<TheFishy> meaning i am basically running kubuntu
<DreadKnight> kde looks best in Kubuntu ;)
<hydrogen> but its not kubuntu
<House> help guys
<TheFishy> not completely...
<sigma> stdin: ah i see what you mean, but i see most of the complaints are for the really new cards. do u think the opensource ati ones will ever get close to proper 3d acceleration? they are my last hope since ati stopped supporting my mobility radeon in fglrx, but i have noticed the ati driver getting faster over the releases, but the question is will it get to full 3d?
<TheFishy> but its still
<House> imusing Kubuntu and its not easy to do anything with it
<sigma> House: what are u having trouble with?
<House> my brother is using UbuntU and it looks slick he has everything changed in 1 theme file download and imported , for me in KubuntU this gotme nuts i couldnt do nothing im lost it doenst understand me and it has sequence steps for each factor i want a full theme pack just to install
<stdin> sigma: ati have a habit of dropping support for older cards all together, in that case the only option is the opensource 2d version
<newuser> I know everybody is really busy but I need a little special attention to a sound problem that has been plauging this system since I bought it... I finally found a website that address the issue and there are six steps that should resolve the problem once and for all but you cant get to the website without going to http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/ first and then in search,  Toshiba satellite a205 no sound.. it will then take you to
<newuser> the steps...    I really need someone dedicated to helping me do this as I am new to linux and am learning as I  can....  Someone please get me there..              :)
<TheFishy> how do i "Add deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main to your /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stdin> TheFishy: edit the file
<sigma> stdin: will that 2d ever evolve into a 3d?
<nareshov> TheFishy: open konsole and type "sudo kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list"
<stdin> sigma: seeing as ATI opened up their specs a while ago it may do
<House> sigma: kubuntu is slow aswell!
<TheFishy> ty
<DreadKnight> TheFishy: you can get into addept and add the deb.... main line to your 3rd party sources ;)
<sigma> house: i like kubuntu's look better, ubuntu actually looks rather plain
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i open a .rar file that has a password?
<newuser> I have downloaded the three files nessasary to take the steps but I cant get them in the right folder....   Permissions denied
<sigma> House: its not slow, u need to set it up properly, more things work in it than in windows for me, for eg my motherboards sound
<DreadKnight> i stopped using GNOME for a while.. felt in love with KDE
<fzydf> stdin: the xorg.conf had the i810 in there, but the config program caused X to quit during monitor detect... :( but the i810 settings are in there.. :)
<House> sigma: ubuntu looks plain i know , my brother just went to gnome-look download 1 package then installed it And OMG if you see it you will not beleive it ubuntu its like a UbuntU Next Generation Operating System
<DreadKnight> AWN (avant window navigator is nice)
<snarkster> any clues on the fglrx problem?
<sigma> house: you should ask him to post a screenshot and send me the link
<sigma> dreadknight: what exactly is awn?
<DreadKnight> damn old version : http://picasaweb.google.com/dk.vali/Misc/photo#5130605039183911346
<House> sigma: a hint is look at vista ... you see how it looks even when you click start do you know the start effect in vista ... for my brother its better then that its similar but a UbuntU touch with it.
<House> this is my Kubuntu sigma http://www.spottersphoto.com/uploads/6250eef38f.jpg :(
<sigma> house: all that should pitch up in kde4 sooner or later - hav u tested it? they have already re-designed the k-menu
<snarkster> house that looks good
<House> GOOD?!?!?!? what??
<House> you got to be kidding lo
<snarkster> no Im not
<snarkster> better than windblows
<DreadKnight> House: i hate desktop icons... kde4 will bring new usability to desktop with plasma... just use katapult (alt + space)
<House> snarkster: then you should try ubuntu maybe ? or maybe see some UbuntU screenshots before considering whats good
<sigma> house: whats wrong with that? its nice and clean
<House> whats katapult???
<House> DreadKnight:
<snarkster> house no one is forcing you to use kde.. switch to gnome if you want.
<DreadKnight> House: press alt + space and type ;)
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Kubuntu Tutorials Day now on in #kubuntu-devel https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay, discussion in here please
<House> DAMMMMMM
<House> Kubuntu RockZ~!
<sigma> snarkster has a point!
<DreadKnight> katapult is addictive ;)
<House> DreadKnight: is theyr katapult for ubuntu gnome?
<sigma> but yes i like kde apps way better than gnome
<snarkster> i tried alt-space and it opens a window sub context menu
<DreadKnight> also, gnome will have GNOME Do (which is way nicer than katapult so far.. way better than deskbar applet, but not yet stable/included)
<sigma> dreadknight: how do i use katapult?
<DreadKnight> sigma: press alt + space and type in amarok... then again.. and type in a song name... etc ;)
<House> sigma: im for linux rather then windows but i hear KDE is the easiest so im for Kubuntu but the way to set up things the instructions forexample to make a great kicker a great panel a great look installing the compizicon and having the icons the editing perfect needs focus and a long way to complete such task
<Riddell> ** PyKDE/Qt tutorial starting in a couple of minutes in #kubuntu-devel
<DreadKnight> http://katapult.kde.org/
<pastry> whats the best all-round player? that will play both music and videos? and has a playlist? for permanent desktop use?
<DreadKnight> gnome do http://do.davebsd.com/ check out the about page (video demostration)
<fzydf> what's the point of katapult when you have Alt-F2?
<sigma> that is pretty addictive! lol, but a bit too much effort 4me
<newuser> Will someone please help me with this sound issue,,,  I have found a website http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com  that deals with 6 steps to solve my problem with my toshiba satellite...  I have downloaded the files nessasary to complete the instal but am STUCK on moving the files to the correct directory.. It is telling me I dont have permission to do this.. I need some help l\]\
<House> sigma: and for gnome they built up packages which does all that in 1/2 sec drag and drop . i think the easy must be for Kubuntu rather then Gnome , maybe the builder's have missed the K before working on the projct he3h3
<DreadKnight> fzydf: katapult is way nicer
<DreadKnight> fzydf: alt+f2 doesn't even have autocompletion so far in kubuntu :(
<snarkster> hmm katapult does nothing for me
<pastry> i just ran katapult and nothing happens
<fzydf> I can't even run xterm from katapult... ?
<pastry> other than the splash screen
<sigma> snarkster u need to start the app first - on the k-menu
<snarkster> did that
<DreadKnight> pastry: it's not on splash screen man... you need to type in stuff
<DreadKnight> katapult starts automaticaly... you only need to press alt + space and type in..
<House> sigma: you read my previouse posts?>
<pastry> oh lol
<DreadKnight> he left xD
<pastry> i see
<snarkster> thats what Im saying alt-space only bring up the windows sub contect menu from the left corner
<DreadKnight> katapult is very addictive, beware xD
<pastry> anyways
<snarkster> i press alt-space and nothing appears when im on the dekstop
<fzydf> konsole works but not xterm... is there some kind of katapult registry you need to use?
<House> damn katapult knows my hidden files aswel
<DreadKnight> you can press alt+space and ctrl + c for menu (config etc)
<pastry> my previous q...
<pastry> whats the best all-round player? that will play both music and videos? and has a playlist? for permanent desktop use? preferrably looks nice and sleek. doesnt have to
<snarkster> does nothing
<DreadKnight> pastry: give kaffeine (from kde) a try
<wolfger> PyKDE and Packaging 101 got switched. When did that happen?
<House> sigma how to log in as root kdesudo nautilus?
<nosrednaekim> wolfger: dunno, but there is a new schedule.
<House> any ideas how to log in as root
<stdin> !root | House
<ubotu> House: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<nosrednaekim> House: "sudo -i"
<newuser> how do I gain permission
<DreadKnight> house: in dolphin right click folder and click open as root is that's what you mean
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: ask nicely
<House> no
<newuser> sorry sorry sorry....I am new to this and it is getting really frustrating
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: that was a joke
<Daisuke_Laptop> what kind of permission were you talking about?
<newuser> my comment unfortunetly was not
<pastry> ugh
<pastry> my sound quality is so crap
<Daisuke_Laptop> file permissions, root privileges, etc
<newuser> I cant find anyone to hellp me
<House> DreadKnight: i want to copy and paste somehting to my windows drive but i cant it says hal storage fixed mount all options refused UID 1001
<pastry> and i have a sound card :/
<fzydf> DreadKnight: I tried going into the config thing for the programs and unchecked all the boxes but it still won't work for xterm
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: this is a bad time of day for helpers around here
<newuser> oh boy
<newuser> just my luck
<DreadKnight> House: you have dolphin right?
<snarkster> nah ill see what i can do
<Daisuke_Laptop> but, perhaps i can help
<snarkster> what do you need newuser
<House> yes
<Jyzygzel-> how do you mount windows partitions+
<newuser> I have a sound issue with my toshiba satellite a205\
<cheguevara> does http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/kubuntu-tutorials-day/ load for anyone
<newuser> I also found the website with 6 steps to fix it
<newuser> I am stuck on step 3 moving the files to the right dir
<fzydf> cheguevara: no
<House> yes DreadKnight ?
<spitfire> can someone help with installing themes?
<DreadKnight> House: browse the drive with dolphin and right click inside and choose open as root
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: can you link to the site you're using?
<newuser> http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com      search for so sound toshiba a205-s4707
<nosrednaekim> newuser: ah, permission denied? run it with a prefix of "sudo", i.e. "sudo commandname"
<House> you know i love Kubuntu i just want a way to change the look of it to look slicker then the default
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh...  i wonder something...  you're compiling alsa, aren't you?
<wolfger> Firefox is not loading those first 3 URLs
<newuser> I tried the sudo command and it didnt work
<newuser> politely of course:)
<Daisuke_Laptop> hehe
<nosrednaekim> newuser: what command are you trying to execute?
<TheFishy> I keep getting this error
<TheFishy> The following packages have been kept back:
<TheFishy>   kcontrol kdebase kdebase-bin kdebase-kio-plugins kdebase-workspace kdebase-workspace-data kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data kdelibs5-dev kdepimlibs5 kdepimlibs5-dev
<TheFishy>   kdesktop kdm kfind konqueror python-qt4
<House> thanks DreadKnight ,but what about kubuntu  look :/
<TheFishy> when trying to upgrade
<TheFishy> how do i fix this?
<newuser> sudo cp
<DreadKnight> House: well, new to kubuntu/kde myself.. so i like the look so far xD i consider gnome ugly now :D
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks  : )
<newuser> sudo cp /usr/src/alsa/alsa-*
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: cp /downloads/alsa-*
<Daisuke_Laptop> that?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<DreadKnight> House: 11 january i think and we'll run kde4 :)
<newuser> well...  its not there...  let me try something
<stdin> TheFishy: use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<House> DreadKnight: i know its ugly for the default
<House> but ubuntu looks slick if you want to see how it can be customized DreadKnight
<DreadKnight> House: i made nice customizations myself on gnome :)
<DreadKnight> try out AWN
<House> DreadKnight: to look like a GOD System?
<newuser> I get cp missing destination file operand after /~/downloads/alsa-*
<House> DreadKnight: i wish i know how kubuntu installation of themes work becaues i try and try it refuses ... i hope they fix such problem for the people
<nosrednaekim> newuser: you're not telling it where to copy it to.
<DreadKnight> House: never tried to install a theme... :\
<TheFishy> stdin: after this upgrade i should have KDE4 in my session list now right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: that's the weird thing
<Daisuke_Laptop> it actually says that in the howto
<House> DreadKnight: thanks for helping :( i gtg but thanks anyways to all .. give a try www.kde-look,org
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: hmmm bad howto.
<DreadKnight> TheFishy: i'm not sure kde4 got included in kubuntu 8.04 yet
<Daisuke_Laptop> very
<newuser> ok... let me try again
<House> DreadKnight: www.kde-look.org
<nosrednaekim> TheFishy: yes, kde4 is in the hardy repositories
<stdin> TheFishy: if you installed the packages it says, yes
<DreadKnight> House: i will, but usually like to use default or what i get :) anyway ...
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2007/11/26/fix-no-sound-for-ubuntu-in-toshiba-satellite-a205-s4707/
<House> hehe \=) cia's all
<DreadKnight> who tried kde4? i wanted to try with virtualbox but it gets stuck...
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: yeah.... I'm kinda busy listening to riddell right now <_<
<Daisuke_Laptop> why virtualbox?
<Daisuke_Laptop> just install it
<pastry> how do i set the buffer of the video in kaffiene? its got a fairly slow cpu and the picture kinda lags behind
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's still not that spectacular though
<DreadKnight> Daisuke_Laptop: seems i got some kde4 packages in adept..
<newuser> the files are in /home/downloads     and need to go to /usr/src/alsa   how would I code it?
<TheFishy> DreadKnight: I am running linux mint
<fzydf> Is it possible to use kde with a different window manager?
<DreadKnight> TheFishy: what are you doing over here man? :D
<DreadKnight> fzydf: kde4 will proabably work on top of windows
 * TheFishy sighs cause the mint channel sucks and i am using the kde version of mint
<Daisuke_Laptop> they're probably in /~/downloads (that adds your username to home)
<DreadKnight> TheFishy: linuxmint defaults to gnome?
<TheFishy> DreadKnight: no...
<DrUnKnMuNkY> DreadKnight: running it right now. it's stable enough. plasma's not perfect. if you can wait i'd wait till the full release unless oyu don't mind using the svn daily builds
<fzydf> DreadKnight: you mean like Microsoft? cuz I meant under Linux.
<Daisuke_Laptop> so...  sudo cp ~/downloads/alsa-* /usr/src/alsa/
<newuser> ok  ill try that
<TheFishy> DreadKnight: How do u run kde4 on windows? like VM or like On on windows... instead of w/e DE it uses
<Daisuke_Laptop> you don't need the leading slash before ~, as that already includes it
<DreadKnight> fzydf: yeah... pretty much all qt4 applications will get ported
<newuser> do I need to be in the alsa dir in term or does it matter]
<Daisuke_Laptop> for this it doesn't matter :)
<DreadKnight> TheFishy: not right now, for example amarok 2.0 will be cross-platform
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's where the howto writer screwed up
<stdin> cheguevara: i386 version seems to be still building for hardy
<DreadKnight> DrUnKnMuNkY: i need some help with that man :)
<cheguevara> stdin, yeah seems like it
<DrUnKnMuNkY> DreadKnight: me too. someone just pointed me here: http://techbase.kde.org
<fzydf> mmm. is it possible to use like say... twm or something with kde? or is that a silly question?
<cheguevara> stdin: lets blame Hobbsee :P
<nosrednaekim> fzydf: with kde apps, yes
<DreadKnight> DrUnKnMuNkY: will check it out
<fzydf> nosrednaekim: is that the same thing as "running kde" then? It's just all about the the program libraries using what they need to?
<snarkster> later
<newuser> cannot start /downloads/alsa-*  No such file or directory
<DrUnKnMuNkY> DreadKnight:  it's a lot better than rc1 for sure. i used that once then didn't touch it again till rc2 came out. it's definitely almost ready now
<Daisuke_Laptop> not /downloads, ~/downloads
<DreadKnight> DrUnKnMuNkY: i haven
<newuser> I tried that just now,,,  got the same thing\
<DreadKnight> t managed to run any kde4 versions so far... heh..
<TheFishy> stdin: I got theses errors when upgrading the way u said too
<TheFishy> Errors were encountered while processing:
<TheFishy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa3_all.deb
<TheFishy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-data_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa3_all.deb
<TheFishy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-bin_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa3_i386.deb
<TheFishy>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4_4%3a3.97.0-1ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa3_all.deb
<TheFishy> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<stdin> TheFishy: use pastebin to show
<newuser> files are on my desktop as well as in the download dir\
<stdin> !paste > TheFishy
<Daisuke_Laptop> cd to the directory where the downloads are
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah!
<Daisuke_Laptop> that makes it easy
<TheFishy> oops sorry
<Daisuke_Laptop> !brokenkde4 > TheFishy
<TheFishy> I will pastebin nes time
<newuser> yea  EASY for u 2 say...  lol
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: sudo cp ~/Desktop/alsa-* /usr/src/alsa/
<newuser> trying
<Daisuke_Laptop> remember the capital D
<Daisuke_Laptop> case sensitivity can be a pain sometimes
<DreadKnight> any blender users around here?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've been known to make the occasional smoothie or frozen margarita, yes
<jembouge> Hi guys
<TheFishy> more errors
<TheFishy> http://pastebin.ca/814768
<newuser> look at that,,,, I accually got somewhere.. Ok now that there where they need to be I need to get a program that I dont know what to do with it is called bunzip2 and it isnt in my synaptic manager search
<jembouge> anyone knows how to "unlock" apt/adept/synaptic ... ?     they say they can't install stuff because some file can't be read
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: please stop spamming the -devel channel.
<Daisuke_Laptop> mmmkay, the guy that wrote this howto made a large number of assumptions that he shouldn't have
<newuser> are you talking to me  I hope
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes
<mith__> hi all! how can i fix my apt?
<nosrednaekim> !adeptfix
<newuser> cool\
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Daisuke_Laptop> so, let's see if we can get through this :)
<stdin> TheFishy: use "sudo aptitude remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') kde4base kde4base-dev kdebase-bin-kde3+"
<newuser> OH THANK U
<Arelis> Guys, i'm trying to run KDE 4 but i get this message: bash: startkde: command not found
<nosrednaekim> Arelis: install kdebase-runtime
<LjL> nosrednaekim: so the idea is that one doesn't write KDE applications anymore (at least in Python), just Qt ones...?!
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: type 'bunzip2' at a terminal and see what message you get - that's one of those little utilities that should be installed by default
<newuser> bunzip2
<Arelis> nosrednaekim: already installed
<nosrednaekim> LjL: pretty much...
<Arelis> nosrednaekim: do i have to set a kind of path?
<newuser> wrong comp  wooops
 * LjL likes this less and less
<Daisuke_Laptop> hehe
<newuser> I wont read compressed data from a terminal
<Daisuke_Laptop> excellent
<Daisuke_Laptop> that means it's there
<nosrednaekim> Arelis: its in /usr/lib/kde4/bin
<newuser> cool
<Daisuke_Laptop> cd to the /usr/src/alsa directory
<Daisuke_Laptop> and you can start from: taufanlubis@toshiba:/usr/src/alsa$ sudo bunzip2 alsa-driver-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<newuser> ok
<newuser> start from /usr right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> start from /usr/src/alsa
<mith__> can anybody help me?
<newuser> hahaha   I cant believe I asked that   trying now
<Daisuke_Laptop> instead of using su root, use sudo -s
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser ^
<newuser> ok,,, I think it did something
<newuser> just went back to cursur
<Daisuke_Laptop> that was the...  bunzip?  or the tar?
<Daisuke_Laptop> or are you past those
<TheFishy> stdin: will u walk my through the kde4 install step by step please?
<newuser> bunzip
<mith__> if i try to install any package, adept gives me this message:"some packages couldn't installed" but the installed programs are in their place and works well
<Daisuke_Laptop> k
<stdin> TheFishy: after you ran that command I gave, just run "sudo apt-get install kdebase-kde4 kdebase-workspace kdebase-runtime"
<Daisuke_Laptop> if it just went back to the cursor, you can move onto the next step, which is to expand the tarball (the tar command line he gives)
<newuser> k
<TheFishy> stdin: thats it?
<stdin> TheFishy: yes
<stdin> TheFishy: make sure you've ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first though
<newuser> ok   it sugests to use root not sudo    how to access root
<stdin> newuser: use "sudo -i"
<newuser> I am in also driver
<newuser> alsa
<newuser> thx
<newuser> I got no such file or directory???
<Daisuke_Laptop> eh?
<stdin> newuser: after you "sudo -i" you need to cd to the directory again
<newuser> usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.15$ su root
<mith__> if i try to install any package, adept gives me this message:"some packages couldn't installed" but the installed programs are in their place and works well...can anybody help me?
<stdin> newuser: and don't "su"
<newuser> woops...lol  Im learning the hard way
<Daisuke_Laptop> skip the su root line
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's what i was talking about
<newuser> k
<W8TAH> i accidently removed my K menu how do i get it back
<Daisuke_Laptop> stdin: i want to beat the guy that wrote this howto with a shovel
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: =right click on panel->add applet->kmneu
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh, and for the ./configure line
<Daisuke_Laptop> replace ; with &&
<W8TAH> THANKS
<nosrednaekim> W8TAH: NP
<Daisuke_Laptop> he seems excited
<TheFishy> stdin: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade first before the install command?
<cheguevara> nixternal, whats the name of that book again u were saying is great earlier on?
<mith__> help me please!
<newuser> still get no such filee    on         /usr/src/alsa/alsa-driver
<stdin> TheFishy: yes, you need to make sure you have the updated kdebase packages
<TheFishy> ok well i didn't do that
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: /usr/src/alsa-driver-1.0.15
<nosrednaekim> mith__: right now is NOT a good time for help, come back later today
<TheFishy> but i just ran it and it said i didn't need anything
<TheFishy> will it still  work?
<stdin> TheFishy: that's ok then
<newuser> ok
<newuser> did that just now
<TheFishy> ok brb restarting X again
<newuser> .configure is next?
<Daisuke_Laptop> mith__: at a !terminal , try 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: i'm going to go ahead and fix his lines :)
<newuser> cool of U
<Daisuke_Laptop> ./configure –with-cards=hda-intel –with-sequencer=yes && make && make install
<newuser> all of that that way right?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you can just copy and paste the entire thing, including the period at the beginning
<newuser> two computers  cant
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah
<Daisuke_Laptop> well then, yes, exactly like that :)
<LjL> stdin, it seems that my latest kde4 rc2 installation has resulted in some interesting things... such as the fact that when i click on an HTTP link in Konversation (didn't try other apps yet), i get an "Open With" dialog with "Type: text/html-kde4", (and if i click on the "Open With" button, i get an empty Konqueror window, and the dialog comes up again)
<pastry> is it possible to forward all the sounds from my windows computer through lan to my kubuntu computer, which has the sound system installed to it?
<newuser> workin it
<Daisuke_Laptop> i expect a couple possibilities: gcc can't create executables
<Daisuke_Laptop> or success :)
<stdin> LjL: hmm, that's a bit odd
<newuser> no such file
<newuser> u forgot the third poss
<stdin> LjL: it may be because the .desktop files for the kde4 apps were slightly messed up (not sure if the fix is in gutsy PPA get)
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  At the top of my screen there's these little skinny lines.  They overlap the menubar.
<Ertain> If anybody wants I can show you a screenshot.
<newuser> i suspect I am in the wrong dir?
<Daisuke_Laptop> pastebin the results of ls /usr/bin/alsa/alsa-driver-1.0.15 for me
<jussi01> stdin: I find it odd that on kde 4 if you lock the screen your normal root pasword will not let let you log bback on...
<mith__> thx it works
<newuser> ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> wait, can't
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: its a known bug/problem
<Daisuke_Laptop> shoot
<jussi01> nosrednaekim: ahh.. kk then...
<stdin> jussi01: why would root be able to unlock it? unless root is running the kde session (which is not good)
<nosrednaekim> stdin: nothing can unlock it.
<jussi01> stdin: s/root/user
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nosrednaekim> although I THINK there was a fix on theetchbase page
<Daisuke_Laptop> that should get us through this next part :)
<nosrednaekim> * the techbase
<stdin> jussi01: that's more like it, but as nosrednaekim said it's an upstream issue
<Daisuke_Laptop> nosrednaekim: nice typo though, i thought it was a debian site :)
<newuser> done
<Daisuke_Laptop> already installed?
<newuser> already installed newest    no changeds
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke_Laptop: heh :D
<Daisuke_Laptop> what directory does it say you're in?
<newuser> /usr/src/alsa#
<TheFishy> stdin: So i tried to launch into kde4 the screen shows my desktop wallpaper, turns black and goes back into login
<newuser> as root
<smooker> hi :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> cd alsa-driver-1.0.15
<TheFishy> stdin: Then I launched KDE 3.5 and my theme was all messed up
<TheFishy> Now kde 3.5 is back to normal but what do i do about kde4
<DreadKnight> can i have kde4 separated from kde3.5 as a different session.. ?
<newuser> ok\
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: certainly
<Daisuke_Laptop> now hit up until you get to that configure line i pasted earlier, and hit enter
<Daisuke_Laptop> (command history is so nice)
<newuser> ok  previously command is now in use and smokin the sys
<Daisuke_Laptop> awesome
<stdin> TheFishy: try running it in Xephyr (instructions are on the announcement page)
<newuser> :)|
<newuser> so after we mv to step 4?
<Daisuke_Laptop> yes we do :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> assuming the configure, make, and make install are working properly
<newuser> hacking can be so much fun      especially if you dont know what your doing  :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> no reason they shouldn't be :)
<newuser> ok its done
<BluesKaj> build-essential
<Daisuke_Laptop> any error messages at all?
<PJC121> having a problem opening Konqueror in KDE4 from the livecd, is it a known bug?
<newuser> the mixer channels for the alsa are muted by default
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh wow...  if that's the only error you got, we're ready for step 4
<Daisuke_Laptop> chmod a+rw /dev/dsp /dev/mixer /dev/sequencer
<newuser> just did the ls
<newuser> dsp mixer and dev/sequencer all there
<Daisuke_Laptop> go ahead and do the chmod line, should work exactly as he has it
<newuser> ok just went immediatly to curser in the same dir
<Daisuke_Laptop> k
<Daisuke_Laptop> step 5 :)
<newuser> cd
<newuser> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> those commands should work if you enter them exactly as entered :)
<newuser> bunzip cant open
<TheFishy> stdin: that page isn't shown the the topic anymore what is it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> bunzip2
<Daisuke_Laptop> and there's a space between cd and ..
<newuser> ok misses a step.. the  ..
<Daisuke_Laptop> cd .. takes you up one directory
<newuser> k
<newuser> need to get back to alsa driver I think
<Daisuke_Laptop> just /usr/bin/alsa
<Daisuke_Laptop> wait
<Daisuke_Laptop> that's /usr/src/alsa
<Daisuke_Laptop> whoopsie
<newuser> no such file or dir
<Daisuke_Laptop> no /usr/src/alsa ?
<newuser> right
* stdin changed the topic of #kubuntu to:  Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php | Tutorials Day on now in #kubuntu-devel  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay discussion in here please
<stdin> TheFishy: is is now
<Daisuke_Laptop> cd /usr/src/alsa
<Daisuke_Laptop> we were just here installing things :)
<newuser> got it I think...again it just went back to the dir
<TheFishy> ty
<Daisuke_Laptop> cool, which is all you needed
<snarkster> hi again. I just ran the kde4 live cd.. looks awesome. If i should install this live cd, can I still run my kde3 software? battle for wesnoth and such?
<Daisuke_Laptop> bunzip2 alsa-lib-1.0.15.tar.bz
<Daisuke_Laptop> bunzip2 alsa-lib-1.0.15.tar.bz2
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: certainly
<snarkster> awesome
<newuser> what about the cd alsa-lib
<PJC121> snarkster: did you have any problems with konqueror?
<snarkster> will amarok still work as well or is there a new kde4 version
<Daisuke_Laptop> they again forgot a line
<newuser> I get no such file or dir
<newuser> oh boy
<snarkster> yes I did as Im wireless and live cd could not access my home drive to install the ndis stuff
<kingzar> can you get gnome stuff on a desktop of kde?
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: after doing the bunzip2, do: tar -xf alsa-lib-1.0.15.tar
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: there is a kde4 version which is more-or-less broke, but kde3 amarok will work
<newuser> in what dir?
<Daisuke_Laptop> in the /usr/bin/alsa
<newuser> k
<PJC121> snarkster: ah, I was just wondering as the ap doesnt open at all for me, crashes straight back to the desktop
<Daisuke_Laptop> this is before you cd into alsa-lib-1.0.15
<PJC121> thanks though :)
<snarkster> does amarok for kde4 look any different?
<newuser> k
<Riddell> ** bug triage tutorial in #kubuntu-devel starting now
<newuser> same results as before
<Daisuke_Laptop> expanded a bunch of files?
<newuser> just goes back to cursor
<DreadKnight> amarok 2.0 will follow soon, with redesigned GUI
<newuser> no
<TheFishy_> ok so i ran it...
<Daisuke_Laptop> cd alsa-lib-1.0.15
<TheFishy_> it brought up kde 3.5 when i typed startkde
<john> not necessarily on topic - what's the mem/cpu utilization for amarok vs xmms?
<snarkster> awesome, but if memory serves this is only RC2 so things will change when final comes out correct?
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: yeah,
<newuser> no such file
<nosrednaekim> john: amarok uses far more of both
<DreadKnight> isn't it rc1?
<snarkster> ok last question.. has anyone in here switched fully to kde4 rc2?
<nosrednaekim> DreadKnight: RC2 was released two days ago
<TheFishy> and then it crashed
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: yes
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: me
<newuser> ok im there   I put a / before alsa
<TheFishy> how do i version my KDE?
<snarkster> nosrednaekim: any regrets?
<DreadKnight> nosrednaekim: i was off town xD just came back home for the kubuntu tutorial day... nice news man :)
<john> that's what i thought - just started using amarok on 7.10 and love it though
<nosrednaekim> snarkster: not in RC2!
<nosrednaekim> john: I think its worth it :D
<snarkster> awesome
<DreadKnight> start using katapult people! alt + space
<DreadKnight> xD
<snarkster> amarok is the stuff og the gods. :)
<TheFishy> DreadKnight: do u know how i can get the version of my kde
<snarkster> katapult still doesnt work
<stdin> TheFishy: instead of "startkde" use "/usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde"
<wolfger> everything I need to know about triage I learned from M*A*S*H :-)
<TheFishy> oh ok ty
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: you're where exactly?
<newuser> wow.....  cannot open:  No such file or directory   tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting nnow
<roman_> по русски кто поможет?
<nosrednaekim> ok.. bye every one!
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ru | roman_
<ubotu> roman_: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<snarkster> later
<DreadKnight> TheFishy: not sure, try right clicking on the menu bar and then "about kde"
<newuser> /usr/src/alsa/alsa-lib-1.0.15
<Daisuke_Laptop> oh, you're already there :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> do: ./configure && make && make install
<TheFishy> stdin:
<TheFishy> Xephyr cannot open host display. Is DISPLAY set?
<TheFishy> [1]+  Exit 1                  Xephyr :1
<fmo> hi there, I would like to create an install of Kubuntu but just with Kde4 bits to play with the new libs, I don't want a livecd, unless there is a way to install it to disk
<snarkster> fmo there is away to install it from live cd
<newuser> YEA baby!!
<newuser> sorry
<kingzar> what's the best dock software?
<snarkster> I just downloaded it and am planning on installing it shortly
<newuser> hahaha    smokin again
<kingzar> bg/awn?
<kingzar> kooldock or awn sorry
<stdin> TheFishy: it's because you changed DISPLAY before, just add "export DISPLAY=:0;" before "Xephyr :1"
 * Daisuke_Laptop chuckles
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's nice when things work isn't it :)
<newuser> oh yea
<DreadKnight> kingzar: awn
<fmo> I have the kde4rc2 livecd from Kubuntu website, is it possible to install it to disk then?
<Daisuke_Laptop> look at the bright side
<newuser> you really know your stuff
<snarkster> fmo: yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> the next step is just like this one
<Daisuke_Laptop> nah
<kingzar> thanks DreadKnight
<fmo> snarkster: how?
<DreadKnight> :)
<newuser> I think it is also the last
<Daisuke_Laptop> i've only been using it for a little over a year
<snarkster> i clicked on someting and it began the install
<kingzar> is it possible to acces a external harddisk on ntfs?!
<Taggnostr> hello
<kingzar> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<newuser> I read above that I will not need to mess with the kernal\
<snarkster> fmo: just load the cd up and look round abit.. youll find it
<newuser> a very efficent year
<Daisuke_Laptop> you won't need to mess with the kernel, but you will need to load the modules :)
<DreadKnight> search for ntfs in your adept / add/remove thingy
<newuser> ok done
<jussi01> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Daisuke_Laptop> k: i'm going to give you the exact commands in a PM
<Taggnostr> i was trying to install kubuntu on a virtualbox virtual machine but i get an error when i create the partition, what settings should i use to create them?
<fmo> snarkster: I'm doing it as we speak
<stdin> ntfs-3g is pre-installed in feisty+
<DreadKnight> yup
<newuser> how to get in a pm?
<snarkster> fmo: lucky.. Im wireless so Ill have to move intot he other room
<DreadKnight> private massages.. listed like channels
<newuser> looks like the computer has frozen!!!
<DreadKnight> e*
<Riddell> limac: search for riddell
<limac> where?
<limac> in planet.kde.org?
<newuser> no it hasnt... Im good
<Riddell> limac: yes
<limac> Riddell: hold on a sec! :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: get those?
<limac> Riddell: found it, then?
<lousygarua> hello, does anyone really use konquer on the kde world? should i check my CSS's on kde as well?
<Taggnostr> should i set the swap to primary o logical? beginning or end? mount point?
<snarkster> id love to set firefox as my default but unlike other distros this one doesnt ask that question
<TheFishy> stdin: it gives me the error that kde is already running
<stdin> lousygarua: many, many people do. and if your CSS is actually valid to a standard it will work in konqueror
<Daisuke_Laptop> a lot of people use konqueror, and it's a pretty well standards compliant browser.  every one has its own quirks, of course
<stdin> TheFishy: close Xephyr and the shell, then try again
<Daisuke_Laptop> i think i lost newuser
<BluesKaj> Taggnostr, logical/end
<TheFishy> ok
<Taggnostr> without mount point?
<TheFishy> all it did now is run a bunch of crap really fast
<TheFishy> then exit
<lousygarua> stdin: i got a very valid xhtml+css that works good on ff+opera. on konquer it looks good but not perfect, i'll dig into it later probably some silly issue
<jussi01> stdin: are you cerain about preinstallation in feisty? I thought it was in the repos and not preinstalled
<newuser> No
<Daisuke_Laptop> ah, there you are
<newuser> u didnt   the sys is smokin again
<Daisuke_Laptop> :D
<newuser> :)
<stdin> jussi01: yep, as of feisty it is pre-installed
<TheFishy> stdin: I will just use it when it was stable... how do i erase everything now...
<BluesKaj> swap doesn't need mountpoint
<Daisuke_Laptop> and *now* we are getting close to the end :)
<newuser> COOL
 * jussi01 goes to edit the page about ntfs-3g on the wiki...
<fmo> Snarkster: Found it, thx a lot :)
<newuser> its done and back to curser
<snarkster> yup
<Taggnostr> what about the dimension? the virtual machine has 512mb of ram and 10gb of hard disk
<snarkster> fmo: come back here when your done and let me know if everything works..
<Daisuke_Laptop> bad news, the next couple steps are going to require a lot of typing
<stdin> TheFishy: "sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 kde4base-data kde4libs-data"
<Taggnostr> s/dimension/size/
<newuser> its ok
<TheFishy> ty
<newuser> so much for your tip..HAHAHA
<limac> Riddell: Then wat, after I found you name?
<BluesKaj> oh virtual machine .. sorry I'm not well versed in that .. I just dual boot when necessary
<Riddell> limac: then check back tomorrow when I'll have posted where we put the logs
<Riddell> they'll be linked from the KubuntuTutorialsDay page too
<fmo> snarkster: thx, I'll probably need help to try to get Koffice and Amorok from svn :)
<limac> Riddell: thx dude for ur help! :P ;)
<Taggnostr> it should be the same, isn't it?
<BluesKaj> newuser , you din't have alsa installed by default ?
<snarkster> fmo: i hear that amarok for kde4 doesnt work.. stick to kde3 version of amarok
<TheFishy> stdin: thank you for all your help, you are a great person and have wonderful people skills... thank you again and have a nice day...
<stdin> bye TheFishy
<newuser> BlueKaj  I guess not
<BluesKaj> weird
<Daisuke_Laptop> BluesKaj: he did, BUT
<fmo> snarkster: it's just for testing and maybe start a bit of development on Kde4
<Daisuke_Laptop> 1.0.14
<TheFishy> stdin: bye.
<Daisuke_Laptop> and the chipset in the laptop he bought isn't supported in anything earlier than 1.0.15rc2
 * BluesKaj waits for the but ....
<newuser> RIGHT!  i rem gettin that the other day
<Marcio-Torres> Pessoal como eu edito o xorg.conf usando o kate   ?
<bazhang> !es | Marcio-Torres
<ubotu> Marcio-Torres: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Daisuke_Laptop> bazhang: portugese, actually, but close :)
<bazhang> oops sorry Marcio-Torres
<Daisuke_Laptop> (i wouldn't have known if he weren't already on kubuntu-br)
<pastry> when i try to share a file from kubuntu, it sais "SMB and NFX servers are not installed on this machine, to enable this module the servers must be installed." how do i go about installing these "SMB and NFS servers"?
<bazhang> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pastry> *NFS, not NFX
<BluesKaj> Marcio-Torres, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<newuser> hahahahaha   Im sitting here not knowing about the pm,,,,Time to make the dougnuts
<Daisuke_Laptop> i'm putting the commands there to avoid flooding the channel :)
<lingard> how can i change the "workgroup" on kubuntu?
<snarkster> edit the samba.conf file
<lingard> i'll see if i can do that on my own :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: are you in a working kde environment on the other computer?
<Daisuke_Laptop> lingard: it's very well documented in the file, you'll be alright :)
<newuser> YES    ok... I got alsamixer funtion snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<newuser> after exit should I go to / dir?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you did all 4 modprobe lines?
<newuser> y
<Daisuke_Laptop> ls -l /dev/dsp
<Daisuke_Laptop> just give me the string of letters at the beginning of the line
<Daisuke_Laptop> should be crw-rw-rw
<newuser> im now back to the reg user dir
<newuser> can we go private?
<Daisuke_Laptop> you'll have to register your nickname
<lingard> it says i don't have write access
<newuser> im not sure where i should be now
<lingard> how do i do it via the terminal?
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: the where doesn't matter right now :)
<DreadKnight> lingard: sudo -i
<snarkster> ive got a strange problem.. I migrated this computer from fedora8 (yuck) to Kubuntu but my other users dont have sound.. Only I do.
<snarkster> how do i fix that
<Daisuke_Laptop> snarkster: add them to the audio group
<snarkster> ah good thanks
<DreadKnight> snarkster: maybe from the sound settings? muted or minimum?
<DreadKnight> audio group sounds nice xD
<cheguevara> jping dthacker
<cheguevara> *ping
<lingard> so it should just be sudo -i /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<DreadKnight> no
<DreadKnight> lingard: sudo -i is to start an administrative session... otherwise just use sudo
<snarkster> sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<stdin> don't tell people to use vi...
<DreadKnight> snarkster: can you upload a screenshot of vi?
<lingard> why couldn't it just be edit
<stdin> use nano
<snarkster> hmm whats the matter with vi?
<DreadKnight> if you upg ubuntu you don't get it installed.... just from new version cd install xD
<stdin> snarkster: for someone who's not used to it, a lot
<DreadKnight> i used gedit all my ubuntu/gnome life xD
<dthacker> cheguevara:
<dthacker> cheguevara: pong
<cheguevara> dthacker: just got interesting in that bug 'cause that behaviour annoyed me also
<snarkster> well i understand your point, but vi is a common editor, and most linux users should know how to use it.  I didnt know nano was installed by default
<cheguevara> and the fact that since its in KDE4's dolphin makes it worse
<DreadKnight> i love dolphin / kde xD
<DreadKnight> and a while ago i was refering to KDE as "krap" :\
<dthacker> I tested by selecting all files dir, then doing "sleep 15: touch foo" to watch when new file created
<cheguevara> but there's no point of the launchpad bug it needs to be upstreamed
<snarkster> dolphin isnt bad, but isnt it surpurfilous?
<DreadKnight> snarkster: what do you mean?
<cheguevara> yeah dthacker i just did the same
<cheguevara> it refreshes and selection is gone
<snarkster> konqueror works as a file browser as well.
<snarkster> what is the difference
<SSJ_GZ> snarkster: Many people utterly despise Konqueror and refuse to use it.  No accounting for taste, I guess, but there we go :)
<snarkster> good point
<stdin> snarkster: in kde4 konquror used the dolphin-part for file management, so using konqueror as a file manager is surpurfilous
<snarkster> ah.. well whatever it works
<lingard> grr
<DreadKnight> well, liked the idea of universal manager/viewer when started to use kubuntu, but i love dolphin...
<lingard> it still says i'm on the mshome network
<DreadKnight> okular will also be great
<snarkster> lingard is there a mshome network in your house?
<lingard> not at all
<BluesKaj> SSJ_GZ, konq suffers abit in the eye candy dept and in my experience is slower than FF even with IPv6 disabled , but I still feel safer using it .
<cheguevara> dthacker, question is does konq in kde 3 do the same thing?
<DreadKnight> my ISP links me in a network with all the pcs nearby
<snarkster> lingard do sudo apt-get install smb4k
<dthacker> cheguevara: hmmm let me try....
<cheguevara> dthacker, thx, cause i am on kde4 right now
<lingard> already installed
<snarkster> smb4k should allow you to see all smb networks and computers.
<lingard> when going into remote places > samba shares > mshome   and it shows this machine
<lingard> it does
<snarkster> that means that your computer is the only one on the mshome network.
<lingard> but i'm unable to access shared files from remote machines
<lingard> i changed the smb.conf to my home network
<snarkster> if you edit the smb.conf file and change your network name and then restart smb youll change networks.  Of course Im old style and edit it by hand but im sure there is some admin tool in here that you can use.
<dthacker> cheguevara: no, konq keeps all the original files selected and shows foofoo.txt as unselected
<lingard> how do i restart it?
<snarkster> lingard: youll need to restart smb then with service smb restart
<cheguevara> dthacker, ah good, so we can push it as a regression :P
<lingard> how?
<snarkster> open konsole and type sudo service smb restart
<snarkster> wow that didnt work
<dthacker> cheguevara: cool :D
<lingard> sudo: service: command not found
<snarkster> service smb restartThe program 'service' can be found in the following packages: * debian-helper-scripts * sysvconfigTry: apt-get install <selected package>
<BluesKaj> smb4k isn't necessary on gutsy , samba and konq work very well together
<Daisuke_Laptop> newuser: still with me?
<llutz> lingard: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<snarkster> hmm sorry i just came to kubuntu from fedora.. :( my bad
<lingard> i came from windows :)
<dthacker> cheguevara: wanna show me how to get that bug to upstream?
<lingard> thats sorted the workgroup change
<cheguevara> am thinking of the best way to do it atm
<john> llutz: that's how I do it but its also in system settings/network now -> 7.10
<cheguevara> 'cause just opening a bug on their bug tracker will probably get it burried
<lingard> though i still can't access the shared files remotely
<snarkster> lingard: yup figured it would
<john> just fiddle something and apply
<dthacker> cheguevara: ok, let me know, I'll be around for several hours watching tutorials
<snarkster> lingard: you need to put your username and password there, windows security is stopping you
<llutz> john: system-services don't have to be controlled by GUIs :) (imo)
<lingard> i've put it in and it says login failed
<snarkster> hmm Ive never had that problem, and I dont have a windblows machine to play with
<lingard> tried it with the computer\user
<lingard> do i need to add access or a username somewhere?
<lingard> on this machine
<newuser> i was in the pm message
<newuser> but im here
<Daisuke_Laptop> okay
<newuser> so I cant access the mixer
<gilles> hi, i'm having flash player problems on gutsy
<gilles> it doesn't work with konqueror
<Dustmop> gilles: downgrade it to a later version.
<Daisuke_Laptop> heading back into pm to try and get alsamixer working
<llutz> gilles: flash <9.0.48.xxx
<Jyzygzel-> hey how do you get two displays working?
<Jyzygzel-> was it xinerama?
<llutz> Jyzygzel-: what video-card?
<Jyzygzel-> ATI X800
<jussi01> Jyzygzel-: which graphics card?
<jussi01> heh
<Jyzygzel-> yea right? ;P
<jussi01> Jyzygzel-: type aticonfig into a konsole - it will give you a help thing to tell you how to use it
<llutz> gilles: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=631178
<Jyzygzel-> should i first install the newest ati drivers?
<jussi01> Jyzygzel-: yes - use the restricted manager
<jussi01> !ati | Jyzygzel-
<ubotu> Jyzygzel-: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> !dualhead | Jyzygzel-
<ubotu> Jyzygzel-: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Jyzygzel-> good good
<BluesKaj> gilles, konq works well on my setup , and I'm using kubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin-nonfree
<gilles> it is installed but nothings plays
<llutz> BluesKaj: manual installation of actual flash-version will break it
<BluesKaj> llutz, do you mean flashplugin-nonfree or the 'extras' ?
<newuser> Hello,,,,   Did I lose you Daisuke_Laptop
<llutz> BluesKaj: flashplugin-nonfree
<jussi01> !flashissues
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. A fix is on its way
<BluesKaj> odd llutz , that's how I got flash to work on my system on konq
<gilles> ubotu: no flash ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no flash ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<llutz> BluesKaj: me too, but some time (before the broken package) ago
<jussi01> !bot | gilles
<ubotu> gilles: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Daisuke_Laptop> nope, i'm still here, going back to the pm though
<gilles> ok
<Daisuke_Laptop> make sure you register your nickname and identify
<cheguevara> ok dthacker i just talked to some ppl that are using kde 4 snapshot from couple of hours ago and he said he can't reproduce the behaviour
<cheguevara> items stay selected
<newuser> im in pm
<gilles> how to fix that
<newuser> I cant register
<dthacker> cheguevara: hmmm.  can you or the others update the bug?   I'm
<dthacker> not going to be on KDE4 anytime soon,
<dthacker> 'cos I'm a big chicken! :)
<abdulla> DreadKnight, i heard something about similar katapult app for gnome what was the name Go ubunt?
<cheguevara> dthacker, well next ubuntu release is still shipping wtih kde 4, which does make this a bug
<DreadKnight> abdulla: GNOME Do
<gilles> is gnash working fine ?
<abdulla> thanks :D
<cheguevara> another story is if anyone is actually gonna bother fixing it, since the kde 3 dolphin is not developed any more
<dthacker> ya, I'd thought I'd confirm and see what happens.
<DreadKnight> gilles: nope.... klash also is KDE specific..but no use to me so far :(
<cheguevara> dolphin has a quiet high number of weir bugs that noone steps up to fix
<DreadKnight> like.. ?
<pastry> need help, my adept notifier keeps popping up everytime my x starts. i went to adept manager and disabled checking for updates. but whenever i restart the adept notifier always pops up as an ugly small window on the top corner of my screen, and i cant close it or minimise it
<jhutchins_wk> pastry: You need to tell the notifier not to start on login.
<pastry> how?
<abdulla> DreadKnight, GnomeDo is a freeloader for torrents that what it say
<abdulla> DreadKnight, freeloader - A nice GNOME download manager supporting torrents
<abdulla> gnome-doc-tools - Tools, stylesheets and DTDs for GNOME.
<DreadKnight> abdulla: wait a sec, searching for link
<jhutchins_wk> pastry: Well, Try right clicking on it, try opening it and looking for config options, then try going in through the system menu and looking for starup programs configuration.
<DreadKnight> abdulla: http://do.davebsd.com/
<jhutchins_wk> pastry: Sorry I can't tell you the correct, actual method, but I'm a couple stages removed from my kubuntu box right now.
<egonw> Riddell: thanx, very nice tutorial
<Riddell> ** Packaging tutorial in #kubuntu-devel now
<pastry> ok
<DreadKnight> :)
<egonw> Riddell: about bzr-svn
<DreadKnight> i wonder what are we going to pack :(
<egonw> Riddell: can I commit commits made with bzr using bzr-svn back into the SVN repos?
<Jyzygzel-> how do i reconfigure my alsa?
<Jyzygzel-> its not working for some reason
<Riddell> egonw: yes, I believe so
<Riddell> if you have commit rights of course
<Daisuke_Laptop> i have to run for now, bit of an emergency
<egonw> Riddell: ok, thanx, going to try that...
<egonw> Riddell: git-svn allows that too, but bzr has the same syntax... lower chance of messing up :)
<abdulla> thank you very much DreadKnight
<BluesKaj> Jyzygzel-, have you checked 'alsamixer' in the konsole ?
<Jyzygzel-> No mixer elems found
<DreadKnight> abdulla: :)
<Riddell> egonw: but unlike git, bzr is usable :)
<BluesKaj> Jyzygzel-, do you have a volume ctrl/speaker icon in the panel ?
<fzydf> how can I change my window manager? kubuntu 6.06
<brockscott> ubuntu rules!!!!!!
<fzydf> kubuntu = ubuntu + k
<Taggnostr> ubuntuk?
<Jyzygzel-> BluesKaj KMix?
<fzydf> Taggnostr: you heard me.
<BluesKaj> Jyzygzel-, yes
<Jyzygzel-> yes
<fzydf> :p
<newuser> OMG NO!!!!!
<SudoKing> Hi, how can I change the default system sounds on Kubuntu?
<SudoKing> !caps | newuser
<ubotu> newuser: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<newuser> My support guy has left me at the one yard line....
<newuser> sorry
<SudoKing> =P
<Taggnostr> i just installed kubuntu, and it seems that some program miss. when i installed kde on ubuntu it also installed lot of programs, should i do something to add them?
<newuser> I was working with Daisuke for over 2 hrs and we are almost done and he had to leave
<SudoKing> how do I change the system sounds?
<BluesKaj> Jyzygzel-, check adept or synaptic whether alsa-base and alsa-utils are installed
<newuser> can someone help me register the alsamixer that was to be the final step but i was getting an error mess.
<Jyzygzel-> they are
<go2dell> Riddell:  I can't thank you enough for the intro to bzr.  After your intro I'll probably be using it for almost all my (non-Kubuntu-related... woops!) projects.
<BluesKaj> Jyzygzel-, ok try looking for your soundcard ,in the konsole: cat /proc/asound/cards
<newuser> Does anyone know how to register the alsamixer?
<Riddell> go2dell: great
<BluesKaj> newuser, one doesn't register alsamixer
<SudoKing> :/
<Jyzygzel-> BluesKaj i see something
<Jyzygzel-> im not sure if its the one
<BluesKaj> newuser , try using adept or synaptic to install it
<Jyzygzel-> NVidia CK804
<Jyzygzel-> NVidia CK804 with ALC850 at 0xd2003000, irq 225
<SudoKing> anyone know how to change the system sound?
<Jyzygzel-> i think it might be
<Jyzygzel-> 0000:00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<Jyzygzel-> definetly its that
<newuser> oh boy... Daisuke_laptop and I spent the last 2 hrs installing alsa 1.0.15 and he said to       /nickserv register password email
<newuser> but then had to leave......\\
<Riddell> mzungu: oh you can or will soon be able to host private branched on launchpad (in return for money)
<BluesKaj> ok Jyzygzel- , sudo asoundconf set-default-card "NVidia CK804"
<Jyzygzel-> BlueDevil are you sure that its not [CK804
<mzungu> Riddell, lol - thanks!
<Jyzygzel-> as the cards file said
<newuser> we used the term
<newuser> terminal window
<BluesKaj> newuser,/nickserv register password email has to do with registering your nick on frenode, it has nothing to do with alsa
<newuser> oh boy...  That was what he said to do.. I am downloadingit now...
<k_william> Riddell: i've got a bzr/launchpad question
<BluesKaj> Jyzygzel-, try relogging in after making the soundcard changes
<kiiz> hi
<newuser> alsamixer: funtion snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device     Do I reboot after installing?
<Jyzygzel-> as in ctrl+alt+backspace?
<newuser> or do I need to be in a certain directory?
<BluesKaj> Jyzygzel-, yes
<k_william> Riddell: My wireless has been dying this morning, so i missed the middle part of the bzr tutorial
<kiiz> is it possible to run a windows vm under kubuntu and network kubuntu to use a internet connection of the vm
<k_william> Riddell: how do you download/upload to kubuntu-tutorial?
<Jyzygzel-> oh shi it was a trap
<Jyzygzel-> i still had The Old ATI driver
<Jyzygzel-> you all know what happends when you restart with that :-D
<rwarner> goodmorning .... do the man pages get installed automatically or do i need to select them ... i'm looking for the bind man page ...
<BluesKaj> newuser , reboot , then open adept and type alsa in the searchbar to see if it's installed or not
<BluesKaj> or alsamixer in the konsole
<newuser> it is in multimedia but when I click on it i get      alsamixer: funtion snd_ctl_open failed for default:  No such device
<k_william> Riddell: when I try bzr push sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kwilliam++/kubuntu-totorial/kwilliam-test-branch I get the error "Launchpad user 'william' doesn't have a registereed SSH key"
<newuser> towards the end of Diasuke_laptop and my session   he had me remove the mods (temporarilly)
<rwarner> .... do the man pages get installed automatically or do i need to select them ... i'm looking for the bind man page ...  tia
<BluesKaj> newuser, k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<newuser> its all there    CANNot click apply greyed out
<BluesKaj> newuser, on the general tab make sure all the boxes are X 'd
<Abyssion> hi all
<newuser> restarting sound after clicking networked sound    and it goes over and over and over
<newuser> goes to 100 and then starts restarting sound window again and again]
<BluesKaj> newuser, alsamixer in the konsole ?
<BluesKaj> err try
<rwarner> is there someone who can help me with man pages?
<newuser> sound system settings window... Im not sure what your asking
<BluesKaj> newuser, type alsamixer in the konsole/terminal
<bazhang> rwarner: you can read all the man pages in html on the internet
<newuser> the restarting sound in the sound system settings window looks like it is trying to restart but continues to load to 100 over and over
<BluesKaj> close the system settings
<newuser> alsamixer
<newuser> woops wrong computer let me try again on the laptop
<llutz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<newuser> I get the same message....   alsamixer: funtion snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<DreadKnight> limac: how old are you man?
<limac> 12
<DreadKnight> limac: you are a funny guy :)
<limac> yay?
<limac> ???
<DreadKnight> :D
<limac> ur serious
<BluesKaj> ok, newuser try this in the terminal :cat /proc/asound/cards
<newuser> wow    now there is No soundcards reported
<newuser> before it was hda-inter
<BluesKaj> limac, anyone who asks a persons age is under 14  :)
<DreadKnight> ...
<newuser> Diasuke_laptop and I had temporarily removed the mods for some reason and then he had to leave for an emergency
<BluesKaj> DreadKnight, we don't get that personal here
<DreadKnight> :D
<BluesKaj> newuser, did you reboot since then ?
<newuser> BluesKja  can we get in a private window??   yes I did
<ubunturos> oh, I forgot! It is KubuntuTutorialDay :(
<BluesKaj> newuser, I prefer not to PM ,it seems you and Daisuke_Laptop were in the middle of something that I have no idea about so we'd better wait for him
<newuser> ok
<casey_> Hello i have a few problems
<DreadKnight> shoot
<casey_> My sound isnt working nor is my webcam
<limac> DreadKnight: How old r u?
<DreadKnight> limac: going for 21
<newuser> Is there anyone in here that knows how to configure a soundcard that was there earlier and now isnt due to removing the mod's
<limac> man i am always the youngest, I am sick of it
<DreadKnight> limac: :)) grow up
<casey_> Any help would be appreciated :D
<BluesKaj> limac, well don't feel so bad , I'm always the oldest :)
<bazhang> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<newuser> lspci shows its all in there
<casey_> its a built-in chicony usb 2.0 cam
<ubunturos> !u | limac
<ubotu> limac: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<limac> casey: wat kind of soundcard do u have?
<lingard> how do i receive a stream from kaffeine via VLC on a different machine?
<casey_> built in intel i believe
<limac> but "u" is just a shortcut!
<casey_> let me do a lspci
<BluesKaj> newuser, post your lspci in pastebin , and post the URL here so we can take a look
<DreadKnight> BluesKaj: do you wish you where under 14? :P
<BluesKaj> nope
<DreadKnight> were*
<DreadKnight> :D
<DreadKnight> yeah but that wasn't very nice
<newuser> how is that done..  I am a New user after all     what is pastbin?
<casey_> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m318b0fd1
<DreadKnight> pastebin is used when you need to paste large chunks of text in a chatroom
<DreadKnight> there are several pastebin sites
<BluesKaj> well DreadKnight, don't ask ppl personal questions , that's impolite
<casey_> http://pastebin.com/m318b0fd1
<casey_> have a look at that
<DreadKnight> so you paste into the site and then you only paste a single link in the chat
<BluesKaj> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<casey_> my pastebin works fine i hope?
<ubunturos> newuser: you can often try Kubuntu related terms with an exclamation mark in front of it (just like BluesKaj, did) and find out.
<ubunturos> newuser: also use a PM mode while doing so, if you intend to search for a lot of terms
<DreadKnight> BluesKaj: careful man or I
<DreadKnight> 'll ask for your age
<DreadKnight> :D
<casey_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BluesKaj> I'm not ashamed to tell you DreadKnight , all the regulars here know that I'm 64
<casey_> my default soundcard is an "HDA Intel" according to the sound preferences
<DreadKnight> many happy years ahead
<DreadKnight> but i haven't been impolite to liman ;) it's more impolite to pick on somebody and call him under 14
<DreadKnight> liman if you got offended please excuse me
<limac> casey_ try this it SHOULD work for your sound: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<DreadKnight> anyway, let's wrap this up
<limac> casey_: if anything goes wrong post it here!
<limac> :D
<DreadKnight> limac*
<rwarner> anyone familiar with bind()?
<BluesKaj> yup, saw that casey_, do a: sudo asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard" to set your default card if need be.
<limac> casey_: and remember to change the .14 of the alsa (lib, utils, driver) to .15! :)
<ScorpKing> rwarner: for DNS?
<limac> DreadKnight: hey DUDE (hopefully)
<casey_> im trying
<rwarner> Scorpking for doing UDP
<DreadKnight> limac: yes, dude ^^
<Taggnostr> when i installed kde on ubuntu a lot of nice program were installed, now i installed kubuntu and i can't find all these programs, where can i find them?
<ScorpKing> ah ok. nvm
<rwarner> kk
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: i think you kept "gnome-desktop
<DreadKnight> " meta package
<casey_> im confused :D
<abdulla> DreadKnight, my gnome Ubuntu desktop http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/13/f_mydesktopm_37eda7e.png&srv=img34
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: gnome/gtk packages run slower under kde/kubuntu
<newz> hi@all
<Taggnostr> what should i do to have those programs back?
<DreadKnight> abdulla: chaotic xD
<Taggnostr> i installed kubuntu for my father, he'd like to have something to play with
<abdulla> hehe
<abdulla> and heres my relaxing background http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/13/f_mydesktop2m_2a9e7c4.png&srv=img33
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: i don't recommend you to get them back, kde/kubuntu has a set of nice programms by default, gnome/ubuntu has another set of specific applications by default
<xaka> anybody work with proxychains?
<casey_> whats the newest alsa
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: but if you are running kubuntu ... install the gnome desktop applications, fire this up in the konsole: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<Taggnostr> iirc the nice programs i'm talking about came with kde
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DreadKnight> my bad
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: or just fire add/remove programs from the K menu and install your desired applications ;)
<Taggnostr> with gnome i had just a few games, when i installed kde i had 5-6 category of games and each category has 5-6 games, are these programs part of ubuntu-desktop or kde or what?
<Taggnostr> also lot of them starts with K
<Dustmop> sudo apt-get install kdegames
<Taggnostr> ok
<Taggnostr> so i should reinstall those packages
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: ubuntu-desktop (which are gnome applications i don't recommend having under kde, but kde4 (11 january - release date) will also have games
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: probably the kdegames are different from the gnome ones, not sure
<DreadKnight> abdulla: what's that vector image on your desktop? tha one with the moon? can you email it to me? ^^
<Taggnostr> on kde+ubuntu i also have categories like edutainment, games, graphics and so on
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: it's kubuntu or ubuntu? :P
<casey_> this isnt working gah
<Taggnostr> ubuntu, but i installed kde and i get all these programs with names starting with K
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: (k)ubuntu is not windows, well most linux distros have nicely arranged start menus
<DreadKnight> you kinda made it messy xD
<DreadKnight> oh well
<Taggnostr> so if kubuntu use kde there should be all these "K" programs, isn't it?
<DreadKnight> yes, but it;s not nice to install kde on ubuntu, just install the kubuntu distro which uses kde
<Taggnostr> XD
<DreadKnight> because you get both packages... the gnome and the kde ones.. and it's a total mess
<Taggnostr> is what i did, but i don't have those programs
<DreadKnight> hmm :)
<Riddell> ** Get your work into Kubuntu tutorial starting now in #kubuntu-devel
<Taggnostr> or maybe they are hide somewhere else :P
<DreadKnight> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<kiiz> guys, which is a better vm for kubunt.qemu or virtual box
<casey_> ALSA modules were successfully compiled.
<ricercia> ok i'm still having problems compiling my deb files
<casey_> whats this mean
<ricercia> from the last tutorial on  #kubuntu-devel
<ricercia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2701/
<casey_> WARNING!!! The mixer channels for the ALSA driver are muted by default!!!
<casey_> You would use some ALSA or OSS mixer to set the appropriate volume.
<Taggnostr> here i have ubuntu+kde3.5 and i've all these programs divided in categories such as development, edutainment, games, graphics etc., on my new kubuntu machine i don't have those
<DreadKnight> kiiz: virtual box freezez for me at some point :( haven't tried qemu yet
<Norgur> deb files are already compiled Oo
<DreadKnight> kiiz: is kubunt.qemu a qt GUI for qemu?
<Taggnostr> i'm going to the other machine to check if these programs are hidden somewhere
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: you don't have any categories at all on kubuntu?
<apachelogger> ricercia: rm -rf debian-tem.tar.gz
<ricercia> g2g - i will ask my deb question l8r :-D
<ricercia> o thanks - i can spare a minute
<ricercia> still no joy
<apachelogger> ricercia: whats the error?
<ricercia> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2702/
<kiiz> DreadKnight : typo error.should be" which is a better vm for kubuntu,qemu or virtual box"
<Ryiel> Srrrrááááááááááááááácccccccccoooooooooooookkkkkkkkk!!!!!!!!!! Megvannak a képek az ubuntus targoncáról!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Ryiel> :D
<Ryiel> oopc
<apachelogger> ricercia: mv kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz ../
<Ryiel> wrong channel
<Ryiel> :D
<Ryiel> sorry
<apachelogger> Ryiel: lol
<Ryiel> It happens sometimes :D
<DreadKnight> kiiz: well, practicaly qemu, because it doesn't have a GUI so it takes less memory, but virtual box uses qemu too, it's actually a GUI for qemu ;)
<Ryiel> These damned tabs are so close to each other :D
<casey_> now that ive updated alsa i reboot?
<ricercia> more errors :-( http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2703/
<apachelogger> ricercia: you didn't retar the tarball properly
<casey_> do i reboot now that ive updated alsa?
<DreadKnight> kiiz: theoretically* better to say
<ricercia> ok - sorry i'm not very goo with tars - wat do i hav to type?
<ricercia> *good
<apachelogger> ricercia: wget again - bunzip2 kraft*bz2; gzip kraft*tar; mv kraft; mv kraft-0.20.tar.gz kraft_0.20.orig.tar.gz
<ricercia> CHEERS
<casey_> do i need to reboot or not
<matthias> Riddell: do you think it's a good idea to put /etc under control of bzr?
<ScorpKing> !kopete
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) is supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !gaim
<ScorpKing> ugh. where can i find the latest kopete patches and updates? kopete.kde.org looks a bit old
<stdin> ScorpKing: svn is always the latest
<casey_> now that ive installed the latest alsa for my intel card, i reboot and what else
<ScorpKing> ty stdin. thought so
<DreadKnight> ScorpKing: http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Kopete
<casey_> ?
<abdulla> DreadKnight, the moon?
<ScorpKing> thanks DreadKnight
<abdulla> DreadKnight, you mean which image ? the one that has Debian logo down or the Clouds?
<ricercia> g2g thanks for help so far apachelogger - will hav 2 do more l8r
<DreadKnight> abdulla: up... it's a grey vector image on your desktop, with a moon in the upper right corner
<abdulla> yes you mean the icon DreadKnight its a pic of a mosque , thats how muslim mosque logo is
<DreadKnight> abdulla: i think so :) yeah...
<DreadKnight> abdulla: you made it?
<abdulla> no i got it from google
<DreadKnight> abdulla: link? :D
<abdulla> 1second im backtracking my searches =p
<DreadKnight> xD
<Riddell> matthias: yes, putting /etc under bzr is a great idea especially for servers
<abdulla> i dunno if its my network that is slow tonight or google itself
<newuser> O.K.   I finally got a handle on the pastebin thing and have included all that remains of our private mess as to what it was we did.. I have to leave for about an hour if any of you brave soals want to tackle this problem I would greatly appreciate it and Merry Christmas    http://pastebin.com/d6ff3e414
<newuser> thx and be back in a bit
<abdulla> DreadKnight, theyr is this http://www.oman3d.com/tutorials/photoshop/mosque_draw/final.jpg and this http://www.oman3d.com/tutorials/photoshop/mosque_draw/7.jpg
<abdulla> brb doorbell
<DreadKnight> abdulla: the first one xD yey . thanks man
<limac> casey_: srry i went for lunch, and yes you reboot
<Taggnostr> <DreadKnight> Taggnostr: you don't have any categories at all on kubuntu? <- yes, i've system, settings, office, multimedia, internet and graphics
<Taggnostr> btw i did add/remove programs
<Riddell> limac: we can help you get your .deb after the tutorials (in an hour)
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: you will never have an empty category ;) so if you install a game, the games category will appears for example
<Taggnostr> i selected a game and it checked automatically several others games, i did install, but while installing i got an error
<smcintyre> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<limac> Riddell: sure thing DUDE!
<limac> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jyzygzel-> how do i get the system to recognize my mouse button?
<Jyzygzel-> thumb button
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: what error?
<smcintyre> !hp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smcintyre> Can Someone help me install a network printer?
<smcintyre>  HP laserjet 2430
<Dr_willis> Jyzygzel-,  It may take some manual tweaking of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Taggnostr> i reboot and now i've the game category with some games, but it seems that several games miss. if i try to open add/remove programs it says that someone else is using aptititude and i can't add the missing games
<llutz> smcintyre: use browser - localhost:631 - add new printer, device = socket://printer.ip.address
<Taggnostr> DreadKnight, something like a damaged package
<Dr_willis> You may want to check the ubuntu forums for mouse setting. i often find the gentoo wiki pages good for the various mouse setting-up. But gentoo is quite a bit different from ubuntu.
<Jyzygzel-> Dr_willis ic
<smcintyre> llutz: sorry again?
<Jyzygzel-> well makes me wonder what do i need to tweak there
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: not good :\
<limac> Riddell: Srry if i am bothering you guys with my questions, you see i am kinda 12 and just recently (couple of months ago) started using Linux (Ubuntu and Kubuntu) so i am only familiar with the basics! HIHIHI
<dameouse> halp my kitty ran away!
<Dr_willis> my network printer uses ipp://somthing:someport :) sicne its a HP directjet i think
<limac> :D
<Dr_willis> with linux it pays to learn the core fundamentals. :)
<llutz> jetdirect is socket://ip-addr  too
<Taggnostr> after the error it sayd that the installation was ok
<Dr_willis> whats ipp: then?
<smcintyre> llutz: which socket?
<Dr_willis> I always have to try one then the other.. heh.
<DreadKnight> Taggnostr: but nothing got installed?
<llutz> Dr_willis: different protocol
<Taggnostr> it seems that when it found the damaged package it stopped the installation of the other games and quit
<Dr_willis> I think my printserver can do them all. so i try them untill one works.
<llutz> smcintyre: thats the device-name you have to use
<Taggnostr> it just installed a few games
<smcintyre> llutz: Literally socket:// or do I have to know which socket it is?
<Taggnostr> about 1/3 of the games i think
<llutz> socket://ip-addr  too
<smcintyre> llutz: it's asking for a password
<llutz> smcintyre: you need the printers ip-address
<smcintyre> that's the sudo passwd
<smcintyre>  I have that
<Taggnostr> i also had that error while updating the system :\
<drudgry> is there an irc where I can go swear, rant and rave for a minute or so, eg.. vent?
<Taggnostr> and it sayd again that the installation is ok and now it says that there are no update available
<smcintyre> !ot | drudgry
<ubotu> drudgry: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<abdulla> DreadKnight, you very welcome brother
<abdulla> your*
<DreadKnight> thanks :D
<Taggnostr> what should i do if the packages are damaged?
<Dr_willis> Taggnostr,  i wouls start with a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' first
<kiiz> i have trouble use adept to install from cd. it say cannot mount drive.what wrong how do i get around this
<Taggnostr> ok, and if the aptitude is used by something else? i got this error while i was trying to open add/remove programs
<Dr_willis> only ONE program that is using the package managing (apt) system can be running at a time
<Taggnostr> i know
<Dr_willis> close out all package manager tools. and only use one. :O If theres a stale lock.. then...
<Dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Taggnostr> i started the add/remove programs after a reboot and i got that error again
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: also there is a point in developers not to maintain the packages
<Dr_willis> kiiz,  if you remove/reinsrt the cd. does it pop up a dialog to view the contents?
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: usually a distro maintainer knows better anway, plus it reduces work
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: so every app should just have a packaging squad ;-)
<kiiz> Dr_willis: yes it does
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: well, i filed lots of bugs with the "upgrade" tag on launchpad... lazy packaging squads they are
<Dr_willis> kiiz,  then it should be mounted.. thats an odd error. Of course any packagtes on the cd. may be a bit out of date now. Its best to just let apt download them from the internet.
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: get in contact with the actual package maintainer
<nareshov> stdin: this line "Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm" doesn't work for me
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: if he doesn't want to maintain it anymore you/he might as well as for a new maintainer
<stdin> nareshov: "doesn't work" means nothing, what exactly doesn't work and what happens when you try?
<nareshov> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: i got many cases where a new version of the software was released, no new dependencyes, only bug fixes, for example GIMP, blender, pidgin...
<DreadKnight> GIMP was cought as a RC1 on the 7.10 cd, that's not very professional...
<stdin> nareshov: does Xephyr open?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> well
<nareshov> woah! it doesn't anymore
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: the thing about rcs is that they should be a final
<apachelogger> only if certain quirks appear another rc should have to be released
<apachelogger> unlike kde does currently -.-
<stdin> nareshov: well first do "export DISPLAY=:0" then try
<nareshov> k
<DreadKnight> apachelogger: gimp 2.4.2 released now.. not included... tons of bugs fixed since 2.4 rc1
<root__> e
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: well, there is a policy about adding new software to released repositories
<apachelogger> updates only goes ubuntu-updates and big changes like gimp 2.4.2 would only go -backports IMO
<DreadKnight> hmm, that's what the motu said, but haven't actually done
<casey_> omg i have sound now
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: so don't whine about it :P
<casey_> but my volume slider doesnt control it i dont think
<casey_> how do i control my volume
<Dr_willis> It may be set to the wrong channel Casey
<Dr_willis> oops casey_  :)
<casey_> idk hold on
<DreadKnight> no good reason not to include more stable software >_< ... windoze has like 200mb of daily updates...
<casey_> god i had vista on this laptop but it sucked and i moved to ubuntu :P
<DreadKnight> more stable & secure*
<Dr_willis> DreadKnight,  its a never ending cycle.. and the ubuntu guys to do updates every 6 mo. Thats just how they do it. I doubt if you are going to change their minds.. and their reasons are on the forums I belive.
<Dr_willis> of course there is the backports and unofficial repos. :)
<Ryiel> Guys!!!!!!! Check this out: it's in hungarian but i can translate it for you if you need it! The Kubuntu Forklifter!!! http://tejbegrizzly.blog.com
<apachelogger> Dr_willis: and updates
<casey_> someone send me a link to an mp3 file for testing purposes
<apachelogger> DreadKnight: the thing is, especially big releases can break compability and stuff
<DreadKnight> :\
<stdin> !offtopic  | Ryiel
<ubotu> Ryiel: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Ryiel> oh, sorry
<limac> so Riddell, when can u feed me the the tutorial about "how to creat .deb packages"? btw: thnx a lot :)
<Dr_willis> casey_,   http://cdn.muzic.com/uploads/mp3s/b/blindlemonjefferson-SeeThatMyGraveisKeptClean.mp3
<Dr_willis> Gotta love PD Mp3's
<nareshov> stdin: the only kde4 app that works for me from the ppa repo is konsole4 :|
<kyled185> I'm trying to get into developing some qt4 apps with the eclipse plugins provided by trolltech, but when I try to create a project it tells me that "source folder must exist".  Anyone here have experience with this?
<nareshov> (amd64 here)
<apachelogger> limac: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/kubuntu-pkg-talk
<stdin> nareshov: try logging in to a full session from KDM
<nareshov> okay
<nareshov> stdin: KDM showed up in a second or two :\
<noname> hello
<noname> anyone can help me where i acn find codec or whats its name for wma? amarok cannot play it
<stdin> nareshov: can you post the first few lines of /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde to pastebin please
<Dr_willis> Ick. :) it may depend on the specific codec used by the wma file.
<Dr_willis> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Dr_willis> Installing the w32codecs package 'should' get it to play. Unless its drm'ed or some very weird codec
<TameLion> Hi all
<casey_> i cant get frostwire to open
<nareshov> stdin: can't open some config file
<nareshov> let me get the path
<Dr_willis> casey_,  runing it from a terminal and see if theres any error messages? frostwire does need the actual sun java also - installed.
<TameLion> I'm having a problem with dpkg, I think with dbus: it says /etc/dbus-1/system.conf : no such file or directory
<noname> hm where i can find that w32 codecs?
<limac> apachelogger: thx and can u also give me a link to dholbach's tutorial?
<nareshov> stdin: can't open /home/nareshov/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig
<TameLion> and aptitude won't let me re-install
<limac> i kinda couldn't catch up with it!
<apachelogger> limac: you might ask daniel, though there is always irclogs.ubuntu.com
<stdin> nareshov: ok, just "cp ~/.kde/share/config/startupconfig ~/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig" and try again
<nareshov> okay
<limac> apachelogger: sure thing
<seva_> а что вообще делают в irc?
<kingzar> Does anyone know how i can change my backspace button into " go back" on webpages?
<kingzar> somehow it changed
<stdin> !ru | seva_
<ubotu> seva_: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<casey_> i do have ajava installed
<drudgry> ok so I set up my windows box with a folder / desktop share
<TameLion> I was trying to get the svn of kdesupport, kdelibs and kdepimlibs working before it borked
<casey_> how do i run it from the console
<drudgry> i go set up Add a network folder and then what.. WebFolder?
<limac> apachelogger: whos daniel?
<adamonline45> mine
<apachelogger> limac: dholbach :P
<limac> ah!
<cheguevara> seva_, rasgovarivaut? :P
<seva_> что?
<cheguevara> seva_, na irce rasgovarivaut...
<tdn> Does anyone have the time to help me get IrDA to work on my IBM Thinkpad T42?
<casey_> frostwire now opens
<kingzar> hmm goes i have that mac panel fxied on top of my desktop
<kingzar> how do i get rid of it?
<kingzar> i forgot where thee option is
<casey_> frostwire is just sitting there saying "Starting Connection"
<casey_> any help?
<casey_> all it says is "Starting Connection"
<casey_> oh it just quit
<king_> anyone familiar with avant?
<DreadKnight> awn ?
<king_> yes
<DreadKnight> what's the problem?
<king_> how do i edit it?
<king_> because if i right click preference it.. it does nothing
<DreadKnight> running ubuntu?
<DreadKnight> well, it has an "application" to configure
<DreadKnight> it's kinda hard to click click / preference
<king_> ok
<king_> ah i found it! it's in system
<kyled185> it's called awn-manager
<king_> yes indeed thanks
<king_> and 1 thing that has been bugging me with compiz fusion, i cannot get it to NOT focus..
<DreadKnight> :)
<king_> right now everytime i click on a screen, the active one doesn't go behind
<king_> do you know a solution for that?
<adamonline45> king_: If you click the title bar does it change?
<king_> yes it does
<king_> only if i click the title
<king_> which is a pain
<adamonline45> king_: I feel you.  I wish I knew how to change that :)
<king_> whahaha
<king_> thanks :)
<adamonline45> well, lessee...
<king_> do you have the problem that everytime you press any of those focus optiones
<king_> it goes away
<king_> it doesn't allow me to put a cross in the box
<adamonline45> king_: That's exactly what happens to me
<king_> grrrrrrrrrrr
<king_> :P
<adamonline45> hehe
<king_> another thing i'm trying to do is get rid of the mac bar up top
<king_> :S
<kiiz> a sugested and recommended dependencies need for a package to work
<king_> Halleluja ! found it
<king_> i'm too good :P
<adamonline45> where where where?
<king_> erm desktop config>behavior> 3options none/desktop menu/blabla mac menu
<king_> my awm manager isn't working
<kiiz> are  suggested and recommended dependencies needed for a package to work
<adamonline45> dunno what you mean by mac bar...  I have a problem where my taskbar icons that represent system stuff - KBluetooth, Power Manager, etc. keep getting their own little windows on the desktop... Annoying 8)
<king_> ?! what do you mean
<king_> their own little window? like a preview?
<adamonline45> king_: not a preview; a whole window!  They should just be an icon in the little applet, but they end up being a little eliptical window with a taskbar button...  Totally cluttering my taskbar space...
<lingard> how do i open a port on kubuntu?
<king_> i want my dock to be smaller :(
<king_> it's too big right now
<adamonline45> king_: Dang, I've got to go to school! :O  Damn computers... always do this to me 8)
<lingard> dip it in cold water ;)
<bmk789> how do i install grub from the liveCD with the configuration from my HD install?
<adamonline45> I'll see if you're on later... Peace!
<king_> bye
<lingard> how do i open a port on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> bmk789, did you install windows as well ?
<llutz> lingard: a port for what?
<bmk789> BluesKaj: nope, should i just chroot into my install and run grub-install?
<BluesKaj> bmk789, you mean you have no grub menu at boot up ?
<bmk789> i get a grub read error
<lingard> kaffeine
<lingard> to broadcast
<llutz> lingard: no need to "open" a port if you haven't blocked them with iptables
<bmk789> wait nvm, cant chroot into 64 bit from 32
<lingard> hmm...
<lingard> i'm unable to access a broadcast via vlc on another machine on the network
<picharras> hola gente
<king_> Hahaha poor adam i just fixed the mouse raise focus thingy
<king_> oh well
<picharras> alguien me dice cual es el canal de ubuntu en españl?
<picharras> ...español
<Chousuke> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<lingard> no hablo español
<BluesKaj> bmk789, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst then make sure the "hiddenmenu" is commented out #, but I suggest you post it in pastebin so we can examine it
<alumno> buenas
<king_> buenas
<king_> q tal
<alumno> aqui kubunteando
<king_> tu tambien ;)
<king_> does anyone know if you can get a NTFS harddisk working on ubuntu?
<king_> it's my data disk of windows
<odilederay> speak french ?
<odilederay> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<odilederay> thx
<odilederay> ubotu = BOT
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<BluesKaj> !ntfs king_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs king_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<king_> that helps :P
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<FrauHansen> any streaming media experts present?
<BluesKaj> FrauHansen, serving or receiving ?
<FrauHansen> i'd like to stream music to multiple PC's (LAN) so that they can play the stream simultaniously
<FrauHansen> i think RTSP-protocol supports this
<king_> backspace buttion fixed woohoo
<BluesKaj> !streaming | FrauHansen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FrauHansen> I kinda got it working using vlc, but the problem was that i couldn not alter the playlist once the streaming was active
<BluesKaj> !info streaming
<ubotu> Package streaming does not exist in gutsy
<lingard> how did you get streaming working on VLC?
<lingard> i'm trying to stream a kaffeine broadcast
<excitatory> so, i really haven't kept up on this for a few years, but if i have a bunch of video files (mpeg, avi, and others) is possible these days to painlessly (read: no re-encoding) burn these files to a cd-r or dvd-r for use in a DVD player?  (my dvd player plays vcd, svcd, and more)
<king_> anyone know a good place to get widgets? i wanna get clock/calender/notepad things..
<CoCaInE> i installed vmware-server-console ,finished it with success but now when i type vmware in console it says its wrong command
<excitatory> king_: did you try kde-apps.org?  also look into superkaramba and screenlets
<FrauHansen> lingard: using the VLC streaming wizzard (ctrl-w) ... i only tested with mp3 and avi stream
<BluesKaj> excitatory, it depends how new your DVD player is and if it can play DIVX ,XVID , those are the primary avi files out on the net
<king_> thank you
<lingard> using windows on the client?
<FrauHansen> lingard: ...and multicast.
<FrauHansen> i stumbled upon ampache today, but i'm not shure if it supports synchronous streaming
<mrukus> how do i pull up the restricted drivers screen iwth kubuntu
<jussi01> mrukus: kmenu -> system settings -> advanced -> restricted drivers
<lingard> FrauHansen: do you have a TV card installed on your machine?
<FrauHansen> nope
<excitatory> BluesKaj: yea, i don't think it plays those.. so i guess i'm to look at re-encoding..huh?
<lingard> i'm trying to stream a tv broadcast using kaffeine
<mrukus> i thought so too
<mrukus> but there is no option for restricted drivers
<lingard> but the client doesn't want to connect
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu to:  Official Kubuntu support | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Offtopic in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
<Riddell> Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay
 * jussi01 hus Riddell :D
<jussi01> hugs*
<FrauHansen> lingard: i once read a guide for broadcasting tv over lan using vlc.
<jussi01> mrukus: hmm, which version of kubuntu?
<mrukus> theres only dixk and filesystems, system services, login manager, windows applications audio encoding kde resources service manager and session manager
<mrukus> fiesty fawn
<jussi01> mrukus: ahhh
<jussi01> mrukus: one moment please
<pteague_work> anybody know of a good svn gui?
<jussi01> pteague_work: rapidsvn
<pteague_work> jussi01> k, what do you suggest for it's programs?
<pteague_work> it wants a file explorer & diff tool
<jussi01> pteague_work: ?
<jussi01> pteague_work: you can also get a quite nice svn tool in eclipse
<pteague_work> yeah, normally i'd probably use that, but some idiot put this website together & i crashed eclipse twice yesterday
<jussi01> mrukus: Im not sure of the package name - but you need to install the restricted manaer in feisrty
<mrukus> hows it going jussi01?
<pteague_work> 10k+ php files in 1 directory & all they are are a single line setting a variable or 2 & including another file...
<casey_> frostwire still hasnt connected
<jussi01> pteague_work: any reason not to just check it out from the command line?
<pteague_work> was hoping to see the entire file.. wonder if kdiff3 would work
<jussi01> mrukus: it _may_ be restricted-manaer, but that could also only be the gnome one
<mrukus> that is the one that i just reinstalled
<jussi01> mrukus: what are you tryin to do with it?
<mrukus> i need to disable the restriced driver for my wireless card
<jussi01> mrukus: ahh...
<jussi01> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jussi01> have you looked there?
<mrukus> a couple times, my computer just really doesn't like both linux and wireless
<mrukus> my chipset is the ONLY chipset that kubuntu doesn't support
<mrukus> the only antheros
<mrukus> how can i go abotu doing this then "First, I deactivated Atheros from Restricted Modules."
<jussi01> mrukus: have you considered upgradin to gutsy?
<casey_> can xchat display the current song you are playing to the chat
<mrukus> i did a couple weeks ago
<mrukus> was running into all shorts of issues
<mrukus> so i am doing a fresh install
<jussi01> casey_: yes, but you need to get a script. google for them.
<jussi01> mrukus: ok
<mrukus> i was trying to do a fresh install with kubuntu gutsy actually
<casey_> i didnt know if they made scripts for xchat, thanks.
<mrukus> i couldn't get t elive cd to work
<jussi01> casey_: why are you using xchat?
<casey_> i do not know, whats better?
<mrukus> so i started with ubuntu fiesty
<jussi01> casey_: konversation has one built in
<casey_> xchat came installed on here
<casey_> oh ok
<jussi01> casey_: are you on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<casey_> kubuntu i believe, thats what it says when it loads linux
<jussi01> casey_: on konversation just type: /media
<jussi01> mrukus: it looks like there isnt one for kubuntu feisty. sorry
<mib> hello @ all, can smoebody help me, i dont know were to put new single icons (no icon themes!) i've copied them into /usr/share/pixmaps but when i want to add a icon the new ones arent there
<casey_> ok brb
<casey_> yay it works
<casey_> ok do i need to open a player for /media to work
<jussi01> casey_: great :D
<jussi01> casey_: you need to have somethin playing of course...
<mib> i need a general place where i can put new icon (*.png)
<casey_> what players are supported
<jussi01> casey_: amarok as far as I know
<mib> ok sry, i've found it
<casey_> shit
<jussi01> !language | casey_
<ubotu> casey_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<casey_> my volume slider on my laptop doesnt work, how do i get it to work
<casey_> sorry, but my volume is at max and i do not know how to fix it
<jussi01> casey_: the hardware one?
<jussi01> or software?
<casey_> yes, on my laptop, the volume slider on the laptop
<king_> Hmm can anyone tell me something about this plugin
<casey_> it shows on ubuntu thats its going up and down but its not
<king_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572019 <-- is this functional in kubuntu aswell?
<king_> because it tells you to download something with gnome in it
<jussi01> casey_: right click on the volume applet in the task bar, choose select master channel and choose PCM
<mrukus> if i log in under a gnome session, and disable the restricted driver, would that carry on over to my kde session
<jussi01> mrukus: I think so.
<mrukus> sweet, ill try that
<jussi01> mrukus: please understand that im not certain.
<king_> hope it doesn't mess my ubuntu up
<casey_> no that didnt work
<king_> i got kde, and i'm gonna try gnome
<king_> plugin
<king_> :P
<jussi01> casey_: what sound card is it?
<casey_> its an intel, i just got it updated
<jussi01> casey_: intel hda?
<casey_> uhhh
<jussi01> casey_: try some of the other options in the mixer
<jussi01> play around with the volumes
<lingard> can you use hardware in wine?
<lingard> for me it doesn't seem to detect it
<jussi01> lingard: only if it work on linux also
<casey_> hda intel
<jussi01> !intelhda | casey_:
<ubotu> casey_:: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<casey_> i already did that
<casey_> someone said it might be on the wrong channel?
<jussi01> casey_: are you on konversation now?
<casey_> yes
<jussi01> casey_: Im not sure where to go from here - you followed the guide the bot just gave?
<casey_> yeah a bit earlier and i actually got sound working
<limac> would u guys suggest running kubuntu on a desktop or on a laptop
<limac> ?
<limac> :?
<jussi01> casey_: ok, so go to menu -> multimedia -> kmix and play with the volumes
<jussi01> limac: either is fine
<limac> like for more stability
<jussi01> limac: no difference.
<casey_> ok hold
<limac> casey_: did u overcome that sound problem of yours yet?
<jussi01> casey_: you can also try typing: alsamixer into konsole to get more options
<casey_> ok alsamixer is up
<casey_> yes i have sound now limac
<casey_> but my volume is f*ck3d
<limac> good, did that tutotrial work?
<jussi01> casey, try adjustin various volume to see what exactly controls your card. usually pcm does it
<casey_> i want the volume slider on the laptop to work lol
<kiiz> please can anyone give me a hint on linux noetorking. i am try to get kubuntu to use an internet connection on a windows box
<jussi01> casey_: lets leave the swear words out - even with the  *'s :)
<limac> casey_: check the front too
<casey_> ok guys
<limac> kiiz: describe ur problem
<casey_> my volume slider is set to "Headphone"
<casey_> so it does nothing
<jussi01> kiiz: this thread may help :D
<jussi01> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547925
<jussi01> casey_: so try setting it to pcm
<casey_> how do i do that
<limac> kiiz: is wired connection working on your system?
<jussi01> casey_: as I described earlier.  right click on the volume in the taskbar -> select master channel -> PCM
<casey_> i dont see "select master channel"
<jussi01> what do you see?
<casey_> i can hit preferences to select a device
<king_> anyone know why i cannot put this command
<king_> gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<king_> ?
<casey_> headphone, pcm, front
<casey_> front mic boost
<jussi01> casey_: select pcm
<limac> casey_: right click on the megaphone sort of icon on the bottom right hand side of the screen.
<king_> avant manager asked to put this command in alt + f2 : gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list", but it says i cannot run this command
<king_> i got kubuntu 7.10
<casey_> i dont have that, i have a volume bar at the top
<limac> casey_: do u use ubuntu?
<jussi01> king_: kdesu kate  /etc/apt/sources.list
<limac> or kubuntu?
<casey_> its some build of kubuntu
<casey_> kubuntu*
<jussi01> casey_: I think you are on ubuntu
<casey_> hmm maybe
<jussi01> casey_: anyway, if you select pacm there it should work
<jussi01> pcm*
<limac> king_: that's because kubuntu doesn't use gedit, so either try what jussi01 suggested or sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<jussi01> limac: because its a raphical app, he needs kdesu
<jussi01> dont use sudo with graphical apps
<limac> casey_: i too think u r using kubuntu
<casey_> when i load up it displays a kubuntu thing in blue
<limac> jussi01: you got a point right there!
<limac> :)
<limac> perhaps u have the kde (kubuntu) theme installed! :D
<limac> casey_:^^'
<jussi01> casey_: it sounds to me you are using gnome on top of kubuntu.
<casey_> ah yes i am
<jussi01> casey_: Please join #ubuntu for help with gnome stuff :D
<king_> A: System > prefernces > sessions <-- doesn't exist in my kubuntu 7.10 how do i get their?
<casey_> they seem to be less helpful then here
<jussi01> king_: menu -> system settings -> advanced -> session manager
<jussi01> casey_: you had the list up! just choose pcm from it
<jussi01> casey_: and also - dont repeat yourself so soon :)
<limac> jussi01: don't u think front will be more appropriate to use
<limac> ?
<jussi01> limac: no.
<limac> why
<jussi01> limac: because i had the same issue with my laptop and I know what works
<limac> allright
<jussi01> :)
<limac> ;D
<kiiz> limac: i cant get my cdma internet connection to work with kubuntu.so i am try to intall a windows wm with qemu since i can easy set up the internet connection on windows then network kubuntu to use the connection on the vm
<limac> kiiz: not even wired?
<jussi01> kiiz: which modem are you using?
<Taggnostr> is it normal that apt is used by something even when i restart the system?
<kiiz> jussi01: it is a cdma FWT. not actually a modem but use windows modem drivers
<limac> kiiz: are your restricted drivers in kubuntu enabled?
<jussi01> kiiz: FWT?
<kiiz> limac: yes but i can connet to the net in kubuntu.
<kiiz> jussi01: Fix Wireless Terminal
<limac> kiiz: try ifconfig and briefly tell us what it shows
 * jussi01 -> bed
<casey_> yeah they are not helping me
<limac> casey_: any other help u need?
<newuser> O.K.   I finally got a handle on the pastebin thing and have included all that remains of our private mess as to what it was we did.. I have to leave for about an hour if any of you brave soals want to tackle this problem I would greatly appreciate it and Merry Christmas    http://pastebin.com/d6ff3e414
<newuser> well im back
<casey_> just the one form before
<newuser> anyone have any ideas
<casey_> my volume slider is ajusting "headphones" and not "pcm"
<casey_> the slider "on" the laptop, not the ubuntu one
<BluesKaj> phones is a different ctrl than pcm
<BluesKaj> make sure PCM is chosen in kmix
<casey_> how do i get to kmix from the konsole
<casey_> just type kmix?
<BluesKaj> click on the speaker icon
<king_> is there a plugin to put fishes inside the cube of compiz fusion?
<BluesKaj> then mixer
<casey_> i dont see anything that says kmix
<BluesKaj> do you see the mixer tab on the bottom of the vol ctrl?
<kiiz> limac: it shows eth0 and lo(?). rx and tx are all zero
<casey_> ohohoh
<casey_> ok im on the switches tab
<limac> kiiz: try right clicking on the volume applet on the bottom right side of the screen
<casey_> i can edit the volume via kmix but the slider still edits the wrong volume
<BluesKaj> casey_, open the input tab
<limac> kiiz: and there should be a list of all the available wireless netowoks in your reach
<casey_> ok i opened it
<BluesKaj> make sure PCM is turned on
<limac> casey_: try fron instead of pci
<casey_> under input i dont even see pcm
<casey_> only output
<BluesKaj> yeah sorry , output :/
<BluesKaj> gawd
<BluesKaj> BBL , fool around with the ctrls til you get them to work
<casey_> i disable headphones but when i move the slider it reenables it
<casey_> well i just set the controls to plus and minus to control it, i guess that works
<kiiz> limac: show nothing. it is not a wirelss net work.terminal connect to pc by serial port
<limac> then srry dude!
<newuser> how to remove a dir
<ardchoille> newuser: rm -r /path/dir
<sigma_kubuntu> whats the kde alternative for skype?
<jpatrick> sigma_kubuntu: I don't believe there is one...
<boguh> hi, how can i get the home folder icon on my desktop?
<sigma_kubuntu> jpatrick: what about dat telephony app that comes with ubuntu? i forgot the name
<jpatrick> sigma_kubuntu: never used it
<sigma_kubuntu> boguh: make a shortcut
<boguh> sigma_kubuntu shuldnt there be predefined links?
<sigma_kubuntu> boguh: not necessarily i made my shortcuts from scratch. then you right click and click properties an u can change the icon
<romunov> can anyone help me with setting up a server? i wanna install a database (mysql) and php to run wordpress locally
<napster> I would like to unlock mij samsung E250, maby someone got a link or program ?
<CheGuevara> napster, hows that relevant to kubuntu
<ardchoille> napster: That's not a kubuntu support issue
<meeowzers> I am trying to use KDE4, but when I select KDE4 from the sessions, I just get kicked back to KDM.  Anyone, have any suggestions?
<sigma_kubuntu> romonov: help.ubuntu.com - it has step by step guides to setting up a server. its pretty simple
<ardchoille> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<romunov> thanks, lamp is what i was looking for!
<CheGuevara> meeowzers, RC 2 ?
<sigma_kubuntu> meeowzers: try the live cd perhaps?
<meeowzers> CheGuevara: yeah RC2, following the instructions on the Kubuntu page
<CheGuevara> meeowzers, have you looked at your .xsession_errors
<CheGuevara> that will help you troubleshoot
<meeowzers> CheGuevara: I have no .xsession_errors?
<meeowzers> nvm
<CheGuevara> umm .xsession-errors
<CheGuevara> sorry, my mistake
<meeowzers> CheGuevara: kicker: WARNING:     *******WARNING****** index=3is out of bounds.
<meeowzers> then errors
<meeowzers> with badwindow
<CheGuevara> meduxa, those are now kde3 errors
<CheGuevara> u need to check that file
<CheGuevara> after ur log in to kde 4 failed
<CheGuevara> so after u get thrown back to kdm
<CheGuevara> drop to a shell
<CheGuevara> and view it from there
<CheGuevara> or copy it, then log in to kde 3 and view the copy
<meeowzers> ok got ya
<meduxa> CheGuevara ?
<CheGuevara> yes?
<CheGuevara> oh sorry
<CheGuevara> wrong nick :P
<meduxa> ok
<danroj> una pregunta yo tengo kde y en kde tengo compiz pero veo que pone mucho problema al ejecutar entonces queria saber si instalando beryl no tengo que editar los drivers???
<romunov> danroj: yeah.. sure :)
<sd32_> when is the expected release date for kde 4?
<jpatrick> sd32_: January 11, or something...
<sd32_> jpatrick, thanks
<holo> hi
<holo> can i have lamp in kubuntu
<holo> ?
<jpatrick> !lamp | holo
<ubotu> holo: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sap> #kubuntu-devel
<jpatrick> sap: with /join
<sap> tanks
<holo> tanks??? where??
 * holo hides
<sap> this should be thanks
<romunov> can someone give me a hint on what this means:
<romunov> Site niphargus installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 reload to enable.
<romunov> aaah, i see, i need to _restart_
<romunov> not reload
<romunov> :rolleyes:
<kiiz> how do i get kubuntu to use a proxy server on windows
<n1ghtm4r3> Helloooo everybody
<grul> hellooooooooooooooooooooooo
<n1ghtm4r3> sup?
<mith__> good evening
<romunov> i've installed phpmyadmin, but how do i run the damn thing?
<jpatrick> romunov: open your browser and point it to localhost
<mith__> i'm a newbie...what should i do whit this?: "configure:3488: error: C compiler cannot create executables. See `config.log' for more details."
<romunov> apache2 server opens up
<K`zan> Hi folks, I installed usbview and upon attempting to run it, I get an error stating it could not open the file "/proc/bus/usb/devices".  USB is working and no errors in dmesg.  /proc/bus/usb is there but there are no devices.  What to do?
<jpatrick> romunov: try the /phpmyadmin in the address bar after it
<romunov> ah, works
<romunov> thanks
<K`zan> Apparently I need usbdevfs?  How do I get that? TMIA!
<n1ghtm4r3> um ... how come all of a suddent i can only see my linux partition on my first HDD? ... my second hdd is now invisible
<K`zan> Hi folks, I installed usbview and upon attempting to run it, I get an error stating it could not open the file "/proc/bus/usb/devices".  USB is working and no errors in dmesg.  /proc/bus/usb is there but there are no devices.  What to do - how do I get usbdevfs? Kubuntu with the 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP kernel here.
<snarkster> where do i get information regarding installing kde4 after installing the live kde4 cd
<n1ghtm4r3> snarkster : www.kubuntu.com
<snarkster> cause i did apt-get dist-upgrade and now its in a loop
<jac0b> is there a way to have nvidia-settings load automatically at startup
<mith__> jac0b did you saved the settings to the X ?
<mith__> configure:6996: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check...what should i do?
<jac0b> how do you do that
<rbrunhuber> Has anyone succeeded to run the kde rc2 packages from kubuntu.org?
<NickPresta> rbrunhuber, yep.
<boguh> me as well
<bsander> yea me too
<rbrunhuber> NickPresta: I don't know what i'm doing wrong, but they drop me straight back to kdm
<bsander> but i did have some trouble :)
<bsander> ah yeah
<bsander> i had that too
<bsander> edit /usr/lib/kde4/bin/startkde
<rbrunhuber> bsander, NickPresta: I cannot find any error in every log I search, so I'm totally clueless
<bsander> and add
<bsander> export KDEHOME=~/.kde4
<makuseru> can you install Konqueror and make it the default browser in 7.10?
<bsander> that fixed it for me :)
<jac0b> mith__: thanks I found it in the man file
<boguh> makuseru konqueror is already installed
<makuseru> boguh: how can i make it the default filebrowser
<ubuntu_> sup +)
<rbrunhuber> bsander: I'll try, be right back
<bsander> ok :)
<boguh> makuseru right click a folder -> properties -> click on the wrench and move konqueror to the top
<makuseru> boguh: thanks
<rbrunhuber> bsander: Thanks that fixed it.
<bsander> rbrunhuber: np
<bsander> enjoy your KDE4 :)
<bsander> I found it to be a huge improvement over RC1
<bsander> though it still needs some love, of course..
<mith__> can anybody help me with this?:   configure:6996: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check ...cpp,gcc,g++ are already installed
<rbrunhuber> bsander: I did not have any linux installations when rc1 was released
<rbrunhuber> mith__: what do you want to compile?
<bsander> mith__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305593
<bsander> could be it
<Hc\\> Hey, could someone tell me how to change the repositories of feisty from stable to unstable?
<Hc\\> Just cannot find the packages from anywhere
<rbrunhuber> Hc\\: what do you mean, there is no feisty "unstable"
<bsander> rbrunhuber: OK, the enjoy your linux with KDE4 :) And don't ;et the rough edges scare you away :)
<Hc\\> rbrunhuber: Repositories, these are having just so old updates
<mith__> just a theme :D
<rbrunhuber> Hc\\: Feisty is not getting new "versions" anymore just security fixes
<bsander> Hc\\, if you want the latest kubuntu has to offer, do a dist-upgrade to gutsy
<Hc\\> Ok, so i'm afraid that i got to upgrade to gutsy then
<mith__> i'm very very new in linux... and in kubuntu
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> >_>
<bsander> mith
<bsander> did you try waht they said there?
<rbrunhuber> Hc\\: Yes but be prepared, this may take quite a long time depending on you bandwith and computer speed
<bsander> sudo aptitude update
<bsander> sudo aptitude install build-essential
<bsander> then try ./configure again
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> (O_o)
<rbrunhuber> mith__: If you are new to linux it is a good idea to stay away from compiling your own packages.
<Hc\\> rbrunhuber: Yes, i know. Just mixed debian and ubuntu's repos with each other again ( just as they told me at#ubuntu )
<mith__> bsander i'm trying it just right...
<Hc\\> Anyways, thanks alot.
<mith__> rbrunhuber: thanks...but i want to learn how to use it :D
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> hey is KDE 4 any good?
<Hc\\> Btw, do you know about drivers to nvidia geforce 7600gs ? The one i got from nvidias sites are killing me
<Hc\\> Broke on last update
<mith__> Hc\\ try envy
<mith__> it helps me a lot...i have the same card
<Hc\\> Can be found from repos? Well, i think i just gotta try ^^
<rbrunhuber> Hc\\: I'm sorry I'm one of the "stay to the repository" guys
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> ubuntu rulez >_.
<Hc\\> alsa-tools-gui = envy
<Hc\\> rbrunhuber: I try allways first the repositories and then other ways.
<endeemm> Hi All
<rbrunhuber> Hc\\: So I don't know I normally mess up my installation by upgrading to unstable too early.
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> whats the best distro for low sys laptop?
<endeemm> Any one can help with Flash Player install on 7.10
<Hc\\> Hard_C0Re_BuNNy: Any
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> +) i knew it lol ^^
<endeemm> Hallo?
<tekteen> hello
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> Bo0m aw need to restart finally Kubuntu finished installation >_>
<endeemm> hi
<bsander> hi
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> OI!
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> Hard core bunny in here +)
<endeemm> Any one wana help with flash?
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> dont panic >_>
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> breath deeeply
<tekteen> endeemm: sure
<XceII> Grow a brain.
<bsander> endeemm: it's not working?
<tekteen> endeemm: What is the problem?
<endeemm> I try to install the flash player 9 but get an error
<tekteen> endeemm: what is the error?
<Hard_C0Re_BuNNy> Rastalavista >_>
<tekteen> endeemm: also do u use firefox
<tekteen> ?
<endeemm> yes firefox and something about my system is not suported
<tekteen> endeemm: so u have a 64 bit computer?
<bsander> endeemm: How are you trying to install it?
<endeemm> not sure I am a noob
<Hc\\> mith__: Have you found out the problem with glx? Atleast i have it.
<Hc\\> X crashes everytime i try to use something that requires glx
<tekteen> endeemm: is it a new computer?
<endeemm> No but a new install
<bsander> endeemm: are you using adept or apt-get to install flash?
<bsander> or a package from adobe's site?
<tekteen> endeemm: or through firefox
<endeemm> apt-get
<bsander> yeah or that :)
<tekteen> what command do u use?
<endeemm> and firefox
<bsander> so what apt-get command did you enter?
<endeemm> install_flash_player_9_linux/flashplayer-installer'
<tekteen> bsander: we are on the same wavelength
<mith__> Hc\\:i don't have any problem now
<bsander> tekteen: indeed :)
<tekteen> endeemm: in the konsole?
<mith__> i'm in problem with my first compiling :D:D
<tekteen> or through firefox?
<bsander> endeemm: try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<bsander> with adept
<endeemm> I have it on desktop and try to run it in konsole
<Hc\\> mith__: Hmm.. I've had that problem since the beggining, before and after i installed the drivers.
<bsander> or even better: try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras. It'll get you flash, audio/video codecs, etc. really useful.
<mith__> i haven't installed any driver ... only the nvidia i have... but now i'm using the restricted driver instead the kubuntu....
<endeemm> I did the restricted extras and nothing
<BluesKaj> bsander, some ppl have said that the new adobe flash versions will break if installed by adept or apt , there's bugs
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Hc\\> mith__: Without drivers got 640x480 resolution, so i had to install
<bsander> oh ok
<bsander> haven't had any problems myself :)
<endeemm> could it have any thing to do with me runing compiz
<BluesKaj> me neither , but apparently the newer versions are buggy
<bsander> hmm ok
<phretor> hi there
<tekteen> endeemm: no
<bsander> but that guide doesn't list any gutsy help..
<tekteen> endeemm: I run compiz and flash
<bsander> yeah that should be no problem
<mith__> Hc\\:i've enabled the restricted driver so after reboot i set everything in nvidia-settings as a root and after the next reboot everything worked well
<bsander> only java and compiz don't play nice :)
<lascar> i've an integrated atheros wifi card on my laptop that gutsy can't detect.  Is that fixed in the update?
<Hc\\> mith__: Where are the nvidia-settings located?
<lascar> (i'm using eth now)
<bsander> but flash should be fine
<mith__> start it from konsole
<tekteen> lascar: gutsy?
<endeemm> oh yes java would be my next question
<lascar> tekteen: yep.
<tekteen> lascar: Have you used the restricted drivers manager
<lascar> tekteen: i'm pulling a major update now, and I'd like to know if that's fixed.  do you know?
<lascar> tekteen: yes, and it's being updated too.
<Hc\\> mith__: Restricted are enabled >.<
<bsander> brb
<tekteen> lascar: sorry no idea
<lascar> s'ok.
<mith__> Hc\\ okay did you restarted your machine?
<tekteen> lascar: if it does not work try ndiswrapper
<lascar> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Hc\\> mith__: Have bin for like 3months?
<tekteen> lascar: that is what I use
<Hc\\> I've installed the restricted drivers for long time ago
<mith__> :D:D
<tekteen> endeemm: u still here?
<lascar> tekteen: i keep hearing about it.  what does it do?
<Hc\\> Took em down from nvidias homesites..
<endeemm> yes
<tekteen> lascar: take windows drivers and use them in linux
<Hc\\> The installer informed that it was successfull (after a couple of attempts), did it again, but the problem remained.
<mith__> i hate the driver on the nvidia site i can't install them
<Hc\\> And i had to modbprobe to get X-server start.
<tekteen> endeemm: do u know how to configure the repositories?
<endeemm> I got like all the plugins installed but if I go to youtube it askes for schokwave flash
<endeemm> yes
<mith__> and now...have a cigarette :D
<PJC121> lascar: the asus eee uses atheros wifi, maybe have a google and see if its the same model, if so there are lots about it in forums etc
<lascar> i'm using an acer notebok
<tekteen> endeemm: then flash is not working?
<BluesKaj> endeemm, rebooting helps
<Hc\\> mith__: I'm afraid i'm going to be stuck on this for a long time :D
<PJC121> just a long shot :)
<lascar> tekteen: i'll check it out -- if necessary -- after the update.  thanx.
<tekteen> lascar: ok
<endeemm> something is not working
<Hc\\> Anyways, good night everyone. Need to get some sleep before work and drinking beer
<lascar> lol; g'night
<endeemm> I try rebooting again BRB
<tekteen> ok
<n1ghtm4r3> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<endeemm> Ok Back
<n1ghtm4r3> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<endeemm> no change
<tekteen> endeemm: ok
<romunov> any ideas, is gd library in a repository?
<endeemm> tekteen:yes it still says I need flash or have an old java
<tekteen> endeemm: do u have a 64 bit computer?
<endeemm> tekteen: how can i find out
<tekteen> endeemm: open a konsole
<endeemm> tekteen: ok
<tekteen> endeemm: then type ¨cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ´model name´¨
<tekteen> endeemm: what does the command say?
<lascar> ndiswrapper it is...
<tekteen> lascar: what?
<endeemm> tekteen: no such file or directory
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> try ¨sudo cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ´model name´¨
<endeemm> tekteen: I run kubuntu 7.10
<lascar> tekteen: is there a deb available
<tekteen> lascar: yes but I think it is better to download it and compile it
<tekteen> endeemm: what does the new command say?
<toshiba> does anyone know how to install flash player for konqueror without installing firefox or opera?
<endeemm> clflush size    : 64
<endeemm> and a lot more
<tekteen> endeemm: I am sorry but I do not know how to help
<endeemm> what are we looking for?
<tekteen> endeemm: I want to know if u have a 64 bit processor
<endeemm> processor       : 0
<endeemm> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<BluesKaj> Hard_cC0REe_BunN, install flashplugin-nonfree, then open konq and scan for plugins
<endeemm> cpu family      : 15
<endeemm> model           : 6
<GG> oi
<GG> Someone?
<endeemm> model name      :               Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.00GHz
<endeemm> stepping        : 2
<GG> Flash Player 9 for konqueror?
<endeemm> cpu MHz         : 3000.958
<tekteen> endeemm: ok
<endeemm> cache size      : 2048 KB
<endeemm> physical id     : 0
<endeemm> siblings        : 2
<tekteen> ok
<endeemm> core id         : 0
<endeemm> cpu cores       : 2
<GG> DAMN
<endeemm> fpu             : yes
<endeemm> fpu_exception   : yes
<tekteen> please stop
<endeemm> cpuid level     : 6
<endeemm> wp              : yes
<Dragnslcr> !paste | endeemm
<ubotu> endeemm: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<endeemm> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm syscall nx lm constant_tsc pni monitor ds_cpl vmx cid cx16 xtpr lahf_lm
<endeemm> bogomips        : 6007.12
<what> what is the best distro to use for a multimedia and photo type linux
<lascar> tekteen: "./" compiles, right?
<tekteen> ty Dragnslcr
<endeemm> clflush size    : 64
<endeemm> cache_alignment : 128
<endeemm> address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual
<endeemm> power management:
<endeemm> processor       : 1
<endeemm> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<endeemm> ups sorry
<GG> CPU :InTel DonT GivE a F*** 4 102Ghz >_>
<tekteen> lascar: no
<endeemm> Ok sorry
<tekteen> !compile | lascar
<ubotu> lascar: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lascar> thanx
<GG> OMG
<GG> FlashPlayer!
<GG> RuleZ!
<GG> When you dont have it >_>
<GG> Damn
<PasteL> Shockwave director ?
<tekteen> !flash64 | endeemm
<ubotu> endeemm: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<phoenixz> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<GG> have anyone managed to install Flashplayer in to Konqueror?
<endeemm> Ok I try thanks for the help!!!
<GG> without installing the damn Firefox?
<BluesKaj> GG, install flashplugin-nonfree, then open konq and scan for plugins
<GG> >_>
<tekteen> lascar: u still here?
<GG> ERROR: Your home directory does not have a Mozilla, Netscape, or Opera
<GG>        browser user directory. Run one of these browsers at least once
<PasteL> have anyone managed to install shockwave direcotr in to firefox or opera?
<tekteen> PasteL: yes
<PasteL> how??
<PasteL> i found information about install with wine
<lascar> wait, i found the frontend
<tekteen> PasteL: do u have a 64 bit computer?
<PasteL> 32
<tekteen> PasteL: open a konsole
<PasteL> ok..
<tekteen> PasteL: and type ¨sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree¨
<BluesKaj> `L`, GG open konq /configure/plugins /scan for plugins
<tekteen> PasteL: then restart firefox
<tekteen> PasteL: did it work?
<PasteL> ok.. try open this page http://www.isketch.net/isketch.shtml
<GG> >_>
<maduser> help my screen resoltion is all out of wack
<GG> it start to piss me off
<maduser> its thinks it 640x480
<PasteL> tekteen: it works, but i need "shockwave director". not flash plugin :/
<tekteen> PasteL: I can not open that page
<tekteen> PasteL: there is no shockwave for linux
<tekteen> PasteL: only flash
<PasteL> :/
<tekteen> PasteL: to test flash go to youtube or http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=24703
<PasteL> tekteen: flash ok here
<PasteL> youtube works, miniclip too
<tekteen> PasteL: ok
<tekteen> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<PasteL> yeap
<PasteL> look that
<PasteL> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FShockwave&ei=wb9hR-O0NZGegwTUrLzfCw&usg=AFQjCNHWqoMJ2kAlcXx6FEkixuh0NkRvUQ&sig2=gUOxM2eOr_PcQfhm3F4HVg
<calmar> hi all. is beryll or something similar hard to setup with kubuntu? or default almost?
<lascar> tekteen: do i dl windows driver manually, and then install them?
<tekteen> calmar: it changed its name to compiz fusion
<BluesKaj> PasteL, i think that URL you posted isn't written properly for konq at least
<PasteL> tekteen: with 'wine' don't works 'good', i think
<calmar> tekteen: I see.
<tekteen> PasteL:?
<tekteen> !ndiswrapper | lascar
<ubotu> lascar: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lascar> tekteen: thanx, i'm out.
<tekteen> lascar: bye
<kub^> hi im quite new to linux, im having an issue with k3b, basically it freezes my pc and i have to hard reset when i try to burn dvd ISOs, can anyone help ?
<PasteL> tekteen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<BluesKaj> !codecs | kub
<ubotu> kub: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tekteen> PasteL: what it the link for?
<PasteL> about shockwave director, but with Wine "emulator"
<mith__> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed....what does this mean?
<tekteen> PasteL: ok
<tekteen> PasteL: do u need help with it?
<PasteL> tekteen: It would be good
<tekteen> PasteL: not sure how I can help.
<kub^> bluesKaj sometimes i can actually burn the DVD ISOs sometimes not i dont want to seem presumptouous but i dont think its a codec issue as i have actually watched a dvd or 2 that i've managed to burn
<tekteen> PasteL: If u have a question ask me
<tektee1> Sorry
<BluesKaj> kub^, ive encountered some very difficult DVD files lately , some are deliberately haed to burn and eat up CPU power due to error correction constsntly running , whether they're ISO , avi or a straight copy
<PasteL> tekteen: nopz, I can live without that page kk
<BluesKaj> the culprits are sometimes the file codecs and sometimes the Sony DVD+RWs , which I ended up throwing out due their instability
<BluesKaj> kub^, hope you havent bought any Sonys
<kub^> BluesKaj: its a .img file originally that i renamed to .iso im thinking that may be where im going wrong and should use a .img specific command from CLI ? (it's lightscribe btw)
<BluesKaj> no kub^ most img files will burn ok AFAIK ,
<kub^> blueskaj: someone said to me to check if i have DMA enabled, not sure how to do that with hdparm
<BluesKaj> DMA enabling is only temporary
<TimS> BluesKaj: What do you use to burn AVIs as DVDs?
<kub^> BluesKaj would you say it's likely to be my hardware then ?
<kub^> BluesKaj coz i even managed to crash the PC with a blank disc in and looking at the further options menu in K3b
<mith__> wow!!! my first compiling is finished :D:D
<BluesKaj> kub^, most avi files are either Divx or xvid which most fairly new stand alone DVDplayers can play without any probs.
<BluesKaj> kub^, that sounds like your K3B is buggy
<jur> somebody speak russian?
<kub^> BluesKaj should i purge and reinstall ? (i come from a windows background as you can tell :) )
<calmar> does compiz make any sense from a work perspektive? I guess it probably does for KDE at least?
<mrukus> well....its all over, im backing up pictures before i install vista again
<mrukus> i tried
<mrukus> i really did
<calmar> mrukus: what have you tried?
<mrukus> the next computer i buy will be one with linux already installed on it def
<mrukus> but teh switch isn't just worth it
<jur> это кто ни будь прочитал?
<mrukus> kubuntu
<mrukus> ubuntu
<calmar> and what went wrong?, mrukus
<mrukus> just not that user friendly
<mrukus> i am no fool
<mrukus> i know a decent about computers
<mrukus> and the open source thing is a great idea
<calmar> mrukus: aha, yeah. for everyone what he wants..
<jur> Все пидары!
<calmar> well, you get what you get in MS: :) works too
<jur> Че ты пиздишь сука?
<mrukus> i will probabally be back someday, i just need a computer that works and works out of the box for now in college
<calmar> i'm actually insetalling ubunto for an ex-windows users. I hope they will be more satisfied with it :)
<mrukus> fairwell
<jur>  нихуя не понял! а ну по русски давай!
<bsander> does anybody here also have problems with kcheckgmail?
<bsander> it keeps on trying to log in, but it fails
<calmar> mrukus: yeah, I see
<bsander> something to do with cookies, but removing them in konqi doesn't fix it :(
<jur> <bsander> иди нахуй со своей гмылой!
<vzduch> !ru | jur
<ubotu> jur: Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<bsander> rrright..
<bsander> merry christmas to you too
<jur> !кг
<jur> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<dawn> that
#kubuntu 2007-12-14
<kub^> BluesKaj are there any other clients for burning i can use ?
<BluesKaj> k9copy
<BluesKaj> or kiso
<vzduch> burning what?
<kub^> thank you :)
<kub^> dvd isos
<Daisuke_Ido> gnomebaker!
<BluesKaj> kub^, you'll prolly have to DL those apps
<Daisuke_Ido> >_>
<vzduch> if you have an ISO you can burn it w/ any burning program
<Daisuke_Ido> if k3b won't burn it, the others won't either
<BluesKaj> his k3b is not doing the job
<Daisuke_Ido> they all use the same backend, i think
<kub^> my k3b freezes the pc requiring a hard reset even when i only look at the further actions menu with a blank dvd  in
<vzduch> if there is no limitation built into growisofs preventing you from burning DL DVDs, it shouldn't be a problem
<BluesKaj> growisofs is the actual app that most use
<kub^> when k3b works thats what it uses yeah, maybe i should just use growisofs from the command line
<vzduch> does that same DVD recorder work in other OSes (e.g. Windoze)?
<vzduch> probably a hardware problem if it freezes on popping in a blank DVD
<kub^> it seems to work 1 out of say 4 goes, kinda hoping it isnt hardware >.< i'll try another client first :)
<vzduch> it might already help to just open the case and make sure that all cables are properly connected
<kub^> yeah good idea
<BluesKaj> kub^, does nero or whatever client you use work in windows ?
<kub^> yeah with no problems
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, might be an issue with automounting then
<sub[t]rnl> automounting? his fstab?
<hitmanWilly> or dbus/hal
<sub[t]rnl> yeah I guess growisofs wont be able to burn a mounted DVD.
<hitmanWilly> he said that it freezes when he just sticks the dvd in
<sub[t]rnl> kub^: make sure noauto is in your fstab for you burning rom
<kub^> ok sec
<kub^> is that /etc/fstab coz i dont see a line noauto
<kub^> ?
<sub[t]rnl> yeah
 * BluesKaj studies growisofs man pages ...seems simple enuff ...the examples are clear 
<sub[t]rnl> still, theres a pitfall if his fstab is auto mounting the dvd's
<sub[t]rnl> won't be able to burn
<kub^> when i pop a dvd in a window pops up asking me if i want to open it in k3b
<hitmanWilly> just cancel that out
<sub[t]rnl> kub^: show me the line in fstab for your dvdrom
<hitmanWilly> assuming you want to use growisofs
<sub[t]rnl> right
<kub^> apologies i missed it it does have no auto "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0"
<sub[t]rnl> noauto is in there
<sub[t]rnl> then thats not the problem
<n1ghtm4r3> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<n1ghtm4r3> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<bascule_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sshbHTDSwCk
<bascule_> funny
<stdin> !offtopic | bascule_
<ubotu> bascule_: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bascule_> fair enough, but still funny :P
<n1ghtm4r3> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<kub^> ok guys just wrote a 4.4gb img file to dvd from the command line with growisofs with zero problems
<kub^> i'll continue with the command line, thanks for all your input :)
<carlos_> hola
<NickPresta> !es | carlos_
<ubotu> carlos_: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Antoine> hi
<somekool> !ja
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<somekool> !jp
<BluesKaj> kub^, yes the CLI is nice to use , i like the "tovid" app for doing avi transcodes to dvd . It works very nicely .
<huibuh> hi, can anybody help me to install kde4
 * BluesKaj watches everyone recede into the darkness :)
<blizzzek> bye
<kantlivelong> hey all
<kantlivelong> is there a vnc server on the default ubuntu install?
<BluesKaj> no
<dmcglone> #kubuntu-offtopic
 * genii sips
<K`zan> Should ksoftirqd/1 be taking up 15% of one cpu rather continuously ?
<user_> hi all.  I installed Nero Linux, and everything went fine.  However, when it scans for supported devices, it reports that it can't get access to /dev/sg0... how do I permanently allow access?  Many thanks!
<etfb> K`zan: 15% isn't that much, is it?
<K`zan> out of 200% (both CPUs) no, not really, just never noticed it before.
<nosrednaekim> user_: well, "sudo chmod a+w /dev/sg0" should do it.
<K`zan> Nice thing about linux, you are always learning something new :-).
<user_> nosredaekim: i shall try.  on the forums, people were saying edit this file, comment this or that, but i thought there would be a simpler answer :)
<nosrednaekim> K`zan: thats the kernel interrupt I think....
<etfb> K`lan: often while dogpaddling frantically around a whirlpool...
<K`zan> LOL, that is TOO TRUE LOL!
<K`zan> Just converted back to kubuntu after a foray into fedora (ewwww!).
<etfb> K`zan: what was it like?  I last tried it when it was Red Hat, MANY years ago.
<K`zan> This version (7.10) seems to like my USB devices :).
<K`zan> Fedora is ****NOT*** our red hat of yesteryear :).
<user_> nosrednaekim: do i have to reboot for that change to take effect? i restarted nero, and got the same message :/
<K`zan> etfb: I upgraded it and broke a lot of things, I suppose I should have known better...  Managed to kluge fixes to get it going but I just am NOT a fan of RPMs.
<K`zan> Deb is the best :).
<K`zan> Deb / deb derived is the best :).
<etfb> K`zan: that's my experience too.
<nosrednaekim> user_: nope,no need to restart
<K`zan> Now if I can remember what my CUPS net work printer URL is, I'll be set :).
<K`zan> Do that so seldom that I forget it and have never figured out where CUPS keeps that info.
<K`zan> cd cups
<user_> nosrednaekim: hmmm... that didn't work then.  how do i load the sg module?
<nosrednaekim> user_: the what?
<nosrednaekim> user_: try running nero as root
<user_> k hang on
<user_> nosrednaekim: Ok _that_ works.... now i'm confused!
<user_> would chown dwflo:dwflo /dev/sg0  work?
<nosrednaekim> user_: i'm not sure, but there is really no harm in running it as root, in fact its slightly better
<user_> nosrednaekim: is there a way to do it automatically, or will i have to open a terminal and "sudo nero"?  (not that it's a lot of work, but...)
<bmk789> what does a grub read error mean?  it just started after i switched my motherboard
<bmk789> user_: you could create a shortcut to run "kdesu nero"
<user_> bmk789: how do i do that?
<bmk789> user_: right click your desktop and create new link to application
<user_> ok
<user_> i've done _that_ before
<genii> bmk789: make sure hd is plugged into identical channel eg: primary or secondary if IDE also that head/sectors/cylinder mapping is same
<bmk789> genii: everythings plugged in the same
<nosrednaekim> user_: make an icon whose command is "kdesudo nero"
<user_> ok
<pastry> can someone please help me step by step on how to share a folder so that my windows pc can see it? i can see the shared folder from windows but its inaccessible. in the add/edit share window in kubuntu, all unspecified users is set to allow, and the only specified user is root, which has admin access rights. but i cannot access the folder from windows, though i do see it
<genii> bmk789: Then likely bios maps the drive differently than the previous one did
<etfb> user_: he meant kdesu nero, not kdesudo...
<user_> aha! "sudo chown username:username /dev/sg0" also works!
<etfb> user_: sounds like a Japanese anime, doesn't it!
<nosrednaekim> etfb: actually,I meant kdesudo
<user_> you guys are right, i'm sure!
<bmk789> genii: the /dev files are the same as before
<user_> aren't they the same?
<etfb> nosrednaekim: really?  Sorry!  What's the difference?
<genii> bmk789:  /dev files have nothing to do with how bios sees the geometry of the drive
<nosrednaekim> !kdesudo | etfb
<ubotu> etfb: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<user_> can i use them interchangably?
<user_> kdesu is definitely a faster type
<etfb> nosrednaekim: foo!  You learn something new every nanosecond round here.  I'll have to go look up the history behind that.
<nosrednaekim> user_: I think in gutsy, kdesu is juct linked to kdesudo
<user_> gotcha.  i just learned something today (well, a couple things).  Thanks guys
<K`zan> anyone know where cups stores remote printers, it is not in /etc/cups/printers.conf no matter what they say :-).
<genii> bios = motherboard hardware
<K`zan> Only thing there is my local printer.
<user_> alright, I'm off to burn libraries of data.  Thanks all!
<dmcglone> cups don't store network printers
<dmcglone> unless you use the web interface
<flaccid> store?
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<genii> just checking
<user_> aw crap, i'm back
<K`zan> dmcglone: Then how does it know about the network printer after reboots, it has GOT to be someplace...
<etfb> genii: ever get the feeling the people who designed IRC had too much time on their hands?
<genii> etfb: Sometimes, yes
<user_> now, when i insert a disc, i get *two* windows that open, asking what to do with it.
<K`zan> Cups is SO frustrating...
<etfb> genii: ah well, in contrast I don't have time, so since I've finished my lunch break, I'd better go back to work...
<user_> i had this before, and i always got an "unmounting error" whenever i tried to eject the disc.  How do i fix this one?
<genii> etfb: Enjoy! ;)
<nosrednaekim> user_: try "sudo eject /dev/sg0"
<user_> nosrednaekim: yes, that will eject the disc, but how do i stop two instances of mounting the disc in the first place?
<nosrednaekim> user_: oh..
<user_> in the windows that pop up, the disc is blue, and in the other window, the disc is golden... what the heck?
<nosrednaekim> user_: ah... its cause you are running nero as root, so the root "user" tries to mount it as well
<crush_groove> user ./do you have a disc in the cd tray ?
<BluesKaj> K`zan, check /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<user_> nosrednaekim: this is happening without even opening nero
<nosrednaekim> user_: oh.. you probably have another app open as root.its a known bug
<user_> screenshot ----> http://legalcondom.mirror.waffleimages.com/files/ac/ac1963e70f0baa58da355b640020125366a85bad.png
<crush_groove> user_ . take the cd out of the tray .. Kubuntu will mount any cd dvd ddr ect that has a cd in it .
<user_> sorry about the urlname... i uploaded to waffleimages.com XD
<crush_groove> *cdr
<user_> crush_groove: ok, but how do i stop the two separate instances of mounting?
<crush_groove>  take 1 of the cds out
<nosrednaekim> user_: see, note one icon is different?
<user_> crush_groove: i only have one cd - only one drive
<user_> am i not understanding  ?:
<crush_groove>  see the box at the bottome that says what do you want to do next time ?
<user_> the "configure" button?
<nosrednaekim> crush_groove: umm I don't think you see whats going on here
<crush_groove>  gotcha mike
<crush_groove>  Ill back out
<user_> nosrednaekim: so do you know how to fix this?
<nosrednaekim> user_: did you notice that the icons are different?
<user_> yes
<user_> when i first installed gutsy, this happened, but stopped when i removed Dolphin.  But know i have no idea what to do
<nosrednaekim> on if them is the default icon scheme for you, the other is the system default..... its a KDEsudo bug for sure, and I think the creator of kdesudo is already working on it
<user_> *now
<user_> so i just gotta wait, then, eh?
<nosrednaekim> user_: basically, yes... but when one of those dialogs pop up, select the menu which has the "silvery" looking icon
<user_> what if i used the default icon scheme... then this problem wouldn't happen?
<nosrednaekim> user_: it would, but you couldn't tell the dialogs apart, so you'd be worse off
<user_> ugh.
<user_> ok then.  thanks for the help once again!
<mico> heyheyhey
<mico> Soooo.... How about that Leopard?
<crush_groove> Leopard ? mac ?
<bassmac> so, ubuntu releases come out usually after new version of gnome...but what about kubuntu and new versions of kde?
<user_> nosrednaekim: ok, last time i'll be here tonight :)  I think I learned something else new from you
<BluesKaj> kde4 will be out in jan
<nosrednaekim> bassmac: when it happens, it happens, and ussually you can always get the newest relelase of KDE from backports
<mico> Yes! Whoa! Proof of life! ... I'm not alone here :)
<nosrednaekim> user_: which is...
<bassmac> nosrednaekim, but will it 'just work' or will I have to change things to use it
<nosrednaekim> bassmac: yeah... it'll just work
<bassmac> good, cause I don't mind fiddling around, but I know people who don't
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, we hope .....
<user_> nosrednaekim: it turns out i had two instances of konqueror running in the background when i was inserting the disc (i only found out when i rebooted, and on startup, i had to give superuser password).  I killed the instances, inserted the disc, and *poof* - only one window opened!
<nosrednaekim> user_: there you go... one of those konquerors was probably running as root
<user_> yup!
<K`zan> I *hate* cups...
<user_> you were right yet again
<user_> *bows down*
<user_> thanks
<nosrednaekim> lol
<user_> ok, just wanted to tell you that.
<crush_groove> ;)
<user_> gnite
<nosrednaekim> night..
<BluesKaj> K`zan, what's the trouble with cups ?
<K`zan> BluesKaj: Just changed distros (to kubuntu) and couldn't remember the URL for the printer and can't find it...
<mico> Kubuntu & ark... Right click a file, choose "extract here", then do the same on another file, when the first one completes, the otherone stops tooo, leaving U with the otherone broken.... :-(
<K`zan> BluesKaj: Copied the printcap over from the old distro and it works, but the web interface does not report it right, but it works.
<K`zan> Did I mention I *hate* cups :-).
<maduser> cups.....
<BluesKaj> K`zan, just run the wizard again with the network printer and pc it's connected to , turned on.
<K`zan> The web interface thinks the url is "/dev/nul" but it works :-).
<mico> Poll! Anyone who does NOT hate CUPS raise ha hand!
<K`zan> BluesKaj: Did that, didn't find the printer....
<K`zan> Offered me a pdf printer :)
<K`zan> (to file)
<BluesKaj> K`zan, sign on as 'guest"? in the wizard
<mico> W-O-W, suddenly a lot of ppl leave....
<BluesKaj> as set the driver before printing a test page
<mico> ... do I smell bad?
<BluesKaj> did you have a sauna , mico ...then you should be ok :)
 * crush_groove sprays mico with febreeze
<mico> Hehe, indeedie doodie
<mico> Hehe
<mico> Soooo.... Mmmm.... About them lepperds :-p
<mico> I have this problem with Windows Vista... It nags all the time, about everything....
<nosrednaekim> mico: please quit spamming
<mico> ok..
<mico> Any topics I can rant about?
<hdevalence> mico: try #windows
<mico> Ouch.. That hurt....
<pastry> how do i make it so that file browsers such as dolphin or konqueror can read east asian fonts such as japanese? im on a fresh install and all i see are question marks where its supposed to be japanese font as file names
<pastry> so i cant copy the files
<Ahmuck> language
<pastry> i need it to read the font
<Ahmuck> your language settings
<Teixen> Hi! can anyone tell me how  to open rpm files?
<Ahmuck> K-Menu --> System Settings
<Ahmuck> Regional and Language, and add japanese
<nosrednaekim> !rpm | Teixen
<cheguevara> sudo apt-get install rpm
<ubotu> Teixen: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Teixen> thanks!!
<Ahmuck> isnt there another program that deals with rpms as well for debain?
<mico> Anyone having more than two displays?
<Ahmuck> mico:  sup ?
<Ahmuck> what's your question
<Ahmuck> !gwenview
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwenview - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mico> Yo, ahmuck! Nutting much. Tried to get three displays working on Kubuntu, but...
<Ahmuck> is there a way to check apt packages that have been downloaded against md5 sums in a batch?
<Ahmuck> like a md5 server apt package integrity checker
<crimsun> debsums.
<Ahmuck> thx
<maduser> you i got some kind of fatal error and now i have no sound
<maduser> i mean yo
<mico> Sometimes I just get that sinkin feeling, when I read Linux manuals, that I'm not being told about all the important bits....
<Ahmuck> mico, well, yes, sometimes that is true
<Ahmuck> linux can be lean on documentation
<mico> Though, even how hard it is to sometimes get things done, when it's done, it keeps on going.
<mico> "some systems" just keep making trouble :)
<mico> ...even after they're fixed :-p
<mico> ... and I think it would be possible to get three displays if I'd splash out n a couple of matrox cards...
<mico> BUT! They "just work" when I boot to "that othar operating system"
<limac> !kate
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<limac> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<crush_groove>  erm pico is in kde too
<limac> !kdevelop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<limac> whats pico?
<bazhang> !info pico
<ubotu> Package pico does not exist in gutsy
<crush_groove>  a nice ( for me) term editor
<crush_groove>  looks again
<crush_groove> aha
<crush_groove>  /pico foo brings up nano
<mico> Question: When three gfx cards work in a "insert swearword here"-system, what can one in theory do to make them work in Ubuntu?
<crush_groove> no clue ./. not a hardware guy
<mico> (tried writing a nice bunch of xorg.conf files... knew them by heart at the end :( )
<SavageOne> hey folks
<SavageOne> when I run rsync -t *.* linuxmce@192.168.80.1:/home/public/data/videos/  it's doing what I want in terms of pushing my local directory to that remote server, but it's ignoring the local subfolders and sub sub folders, only copying files on the root of that directory
<SavageOne> what other switches to I need?
<SavageOne> the man rsync isn't helping I've read it all
<nosrednaekim> SavageOne: probably like -r or -R for recursive
<crush_groove>  did you man rsync?
<SavageOne> -r is for recursive, so I did
<SavageOne>      --checksum-seed=NUM     set block/file checksum seed
<SavageOne>  -4, --ipv4                  prefer IPv4
<SavageOne>  -6, --ipv6                  prefer IPv6
<SavageOne>  -h, --help                  show this help screen
<SavageOne> Please see the rsync(1) and rsyncd.conf(5) man pages for full documentation
<SavageOne> See http://rsync.samba.org/ for updates, bug reports, and answers
<SavageOne> rsync error: syntax or usage error (code 1) at main.c(1073)
<capricori> its -r for recursive
<SavageOne> root@mythtv:/myth/video# rsync -av *.* linuxmce@192.168.80.1:/home/public/data/videos/
<SavageOne> linuxmce@192.168.80.1's password:
<SavageOne> building file list ... done
<SavageOne> sent 146 bytes  received 20 bytes  66.40 bytes/sec
<SavageOne> total size is 478218412  speedup is 2880833.81
<SavageOne> woops sorry guys
<SavageOne> my bad
<SavageOne> yeah I was using -trv
<mico> Thanks crush, (for hearing)
<SavageOne> so I'd get the time, the recursion, and the verbosity
<mico> I'll make sure to do a good & findable howto if I ever get it working
<jrsims> need some help getting dual monitor support with my laptop
<jrsims> how should I go about this? I have my laptop on and my monitor plugged into my video out port.
<yabadaba>  neither knetworkmanager nor gnomenetworkmanager applets show available wireless networks but i can see them via system/admin/network/wireless applet.  would anyone know why this might be happening?  it sounds like either a permissions issue or like the applets aren't able to talk to the device in some other way ... anyone have suggestions for fixing this?
<nosrednaekim> yabadaba: dbus issue.
<mico> jrsims: ati?
<yabadaba> ding, thats what i was looking for thanks!
<yabadaba> googling the rest, appreciate athat
<jrsims> mico: no
<crush_groove>  SavageOne  u usin 3.0?
<jrsims> mico: but not sure of the maker
<nosrednaekim> yabadaba: try a "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<SavageOne> crush: yes
<pastry> is there a better volume control program than kmix? or is kmix the best? i cant find an option anywhere so i can set my sound output to 4.0
<capricori> yabadaba: let me know if that fixes it, I had the same issue, couldn't find an answer
<mico> jrsims: Tell more.. Works with "another" operating system?
<crush_groove> http://samba.anu.edu.au/ftp/rsync/rsync-3.0.0pre6-NEWS << has some remarks on -r
<jrsims> Ok, so I went into my monitor and display settings and I get this error: "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded".
<jrsims> How do I fix this? I cannot touch any settings.
<mico> jrsims: And, looking for cloning or a separate display
<jhutchins> pastry: Your mixer selections are pretty much determined by the hardware.
<jrsims> mico: do you know what is up with my last issue here?
<jrsims> mico: not being able to adjust my monitor and display settings in Administrator mode?
<jhutchins> All kmix or alsamixer do is provide a GUI to change the settings.
 * jhutchins is not sure just what "set my sound output to 4.0" means, but suspects it's an output mode.
<mico> jrsims: Well, no... I dont know jack shit about your system  :)
<jrsims> mico: it's saying "Possible reasons: An Error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module OR You have old third party modules lying around." This is stupid because this is a fresh install with updates applied.
<jrsims> mico: know how I could reinstall the said modules?
<nosrednaekim> jrsims: try running "kcmshell displayconfig"
<mico> jrsims: something other than displaythings have gone seriously awry...
<jrsims> nosrednaekim: ok, now what?
<nosrednaekim> jrsims: did that work?
<jrsims> nosrednaekim: got a window that said I needed to be in Admin mode to do anything. so I switched to that mode and got "The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded"
<jrsims> so same story
<nosrednaekim> jrsims: try "kdesudo kcmshell displayconfig"
<jrsims> (kde seems really fragile)
<jrsims> k
<jrsims> nosrednaekim: same exact thing.
<nosrednaekim> jrsims: yech. are you running XGL?
<jrsims> no
<mico> jrsims: kde is a bit "fragile"... But seems like something was missing in the install..... Checksummed the install-cd?
<jrsims> should I reinstall KDE over apt?
<nosrednaekim> jrsims: are you sure you're not? do you even have it installed?
<jrsims> mico: no, I didn't checksum. After install, it was fine. Just now it isn't.
<jrsims> nosrednaekim: absolutely positive. I did not install that.
<mico> nosrednaekim: Could possibly missing/broken parts be fixed by reinstalling with apt?
<nosrednaekim> jrsims: hmm k...
<nosrednaekim> jrsims: is this a ubuntu install or a fresh kubuntu?
<jrsims> nosrednaekim: it's a pretty fresh kubuntu with updates applied.
<nosrednaekim> jrsims: humm.
<jrsims> and like I said, I was able to get into this part of KDE before. Not now though.
<mico> jrsims: did thing work BEFORE the update?
<jrsims> yes
<jrsims> The problem started when I went to use the dual display settings.
<jrsims> then crapped out.
<jrsims> I am just running on a thinkpad
<jrsims> no weird hardware
<jrsims> intel gma
<mico> jrsims: All PC's are weird hardware... :)
<nosrednaekim> odd, did that kcmshell spit out any errors to the konsole?
<mico> jrsims: Did you "fiddle" with the system earlier?, before the upgrade?
<jrsims> mico: installed some packages like irssi, nmap, etc.
<jrsims> would reinstalling KDE help? or is there a way to revert to default video settings and start over?
<mico> jrsims: me not know jack s*t
<mico> jrsims: Hey! Ati & laptop... What happens if the secondary display is ON and connected when You cold boot the machine?
<jrsims> mico: I lose the bottom and right sides of the display. it runs at a higher rez but my laptop screen only displays 1280x800 of it.
<mico> jrsims: Kinky & clueless...
<mico> jrsims: primary or secondary displayu?
<crush_groove> bbiab
<jrsims> mico: does it matter?
<mico> jrsims: yes
<devolic> What's the most favored build among everyone?
<mico> devolic: each, for thos who built
<jrsims> mico: my attached monitor is still blank, but then my laptop has the cropped picture.
<mico> jrsims: what did you do to acchieve that? ... Which steps did you take, what do you have & what do you wnat
<mico> jrsims: thinkpad? what model? What chip eats your muffin? How can you be cured?
<jrsims> doesn't sound like anyone in here can help me. Just going to reinstall kde and pray.
<mico> jsims: Who fucked the graphic-cip that should show you the world(+s)
<stdin> !language | mico
<ubotu> mico: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<twylight> WHAT
<mico> jrsims: googling similar problems night help (bows down head in shame)
<mico> bang.... bang... Bang....
 * oobe is now known as poofucker
<grul> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<grul> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Voyage__> any one using virtual box? how to share folders in a winodws xp ?
<mico> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<mico> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Voyage__> anyhelp pls?
<twylight> nuu ^_^
<snakattak> how can I chose the installer to install on a Raid0 device? /dev/md0, etc...
<bazhang> Voyage__: ask in #vbox
<Voyage__> how to kill a proces run by root
<ardchoille> sudo kill <process>
<Voyage__> k
<Voyage__> ardchoille sudo kill dolphin    ?
<abdulla> my gnome desktop http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/13/f_mydesktopm_81765b4.png&srv=img33
<ardchoille> Voyage__: this should work: sudo kill $(pidof d3lphin)
<Voyage__> ardchoille how do i know the pid of it
<ardchoille> Voyage__: You don't need to worry about it,  it's like saying "sudo kill $(find the pid of d3lphin)"
<Voyage__> not working
<ardchoille> Voyage__: pidof d3lphin
<Voyage__> its dolphin. not d3lphin
<ardchoille> Voyage__: /usr/bin/dolphin: symbolic link to `/usr/bin/d3lphin'  It's a symlink  ;)
<ardchoille> Voyage__: ok: sudo kill $(pidof dolphin)
<stuffcorpse> sudo pkill dolphin?
<Neville> Would somebody here be able to tell me how to set a partition as my swap partition?
<Neville> I already have it set to Linux Swap, but it's not being recognised as of yet
<Voyage__> k
<Voyage__> sudo kill $(pidof dolphin) woked
<sub[t]rnl> Neville: how do you mean, it isn't being recognized?
<sub[t]rnl> Neville: it doesn't show up in sudo fdisk -l
<Neville> It shows up in there, what I mean is how to I get it to be used?
<ardchoille> Voyage__: That's strange because when I run dolphin and do "pidof dolphin" nothing is returned. However, a pid *is* returned when I do "pidof d3lphin"
<sub[t]rnl> Neville: it will be used when your physical ram is full, as a backup
<Voyage__> i want to increase security of my folders. i want any users to only be able to view its contents. a password should be asked every time if modifing or deleting...  how can do it?
<Neville> No, because it's not appearing in Kinfocentre
<Neville> It says Swap Partition Not available
<Neville> It's because I had to do a frankensteins monster of sorts to my hard drives, in order to keep alot of data that I can't replace anytime soon
<Neville> And that meant lots of messy cutting and pasting of partitions, not to mention fiddling with Grub alot
<Voyage__> so that not even a virus can effect my linux of data?
<snakattak> is dmraid or mdadm preffered for installation? Can you alternate between the 2 programs?
<ardchoille> Voyage__: You don't have to worry about viruses in Linux: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<snakattak> is there a better place to help me with raid questions?
<Neville> -_-v
<Neville> Nevermind
<Neville> I'll work it out on my own
<Neville> Thanks anyway
<Voyage__> i dont care about the system........ i care about data. drives mounted......
<twylight> eldfh
<Voyage__>  i dont care about the system........ i care about data. drives mounted......eg. a friend of mine, a virus can do any things what a user logged in can do.......for that  i want to increase security of my folders. i want any users to only be able to view its contents. a password should be asked every time if modifing or deleting...  how can do it?
<Jyzygzel-> doesn
<Jyzygzel-> doesn't ubuntu come with NTFS-3g
<ardchoille> Voyage__: A Linux system is too hostile an environment for a virus to thrive and propogate. Any downloaded file must be made executable before it can even run, and then, without admi provs, can't do any damage to anything outside of $HOME.
<sub[t]rnl> Jyzygzel-: don't think so, hafta apt it
<Jyzygzel-> there is no package for it
<Jyzygzel-> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Jyzygzel-> not found
<grul> Voyage__, just chown everything to root :p but i don't think it's a good idea, because programs that need the files won't be able to use them
<ubuntu_> i was installing kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> Jyzygzel-: might have to enable multiverse repo's
<ubuntu_> and my computer retsrtaed
<sub[t]rnl> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jyzygzel-> oh
<Jyzygzel-> ok
<ubuntu_> any pointers?
<ardchoille> !info ntfs-3g feisty
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.328-1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 88 kB
<Jyzygzel-> added universe and still nothing
<Jyzygzel-> multiverse then
<ardchoille> Jyzygzel-: did you update your sources after adding?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get update
<ardchoille> Jyzygzel-: sudo apt-get update
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu_: did the install finish?
<Voyage__> grul i only need that for mounted data drives.... no apps concerned.. how can i do it?
<ubuntu_> naw
<ubuntu_> it was done
<Jyzygzel-> umm why doesn't that document tell the address??
<Jyzygzel-> for the multiverse
<ubuntu_> well it was yp to the poitn were it was configuring
<ubuntu_> up*
<Jyzygzel-> hmm wait a minute i have both multi and universe installed
<Jyzygzel-> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<Jyzygzel-> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<ardchoille> !info ntfs-3g dapper
<ubotu> Package ntfs-3g does not exist in dapper
<ardchoille> Jyzygzel-: ^^
<Jyzygzel-> how do i get better
<ardchoille> !upgrade | Jyzygzel-
<ubotu> Jyzygzel-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mico> There's no nazier system than the irc
<ubuntu_> how
<ubuntu_> do i resume installation
<ubuntu_> É
<Jyzygzel-> wow im running old
<mico> :)
<Jyzygzel-> no wonder my ATI card doesn't work
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ubuntu_> how do i get thatÉ
<ubuntu_> run commandÉ
<sub[t]rnl> alt+f2 and type "konsole", then type that in the konsole
<Jyzygzel-> ewww i have to restart between updates ;(
<Jyzygzel-> linus should have made his kernels hotpluggable
<ubuntu_> okay now i type in configure -a
<sub[t]rnl> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sub[t]rnl> ^^
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu_ was this an upgrade, or a fresh install?
<ubuntu_> well i had windows installed
<ubuntu_> and i did the one were it creates a new harddrive
<ubuntu_> nothing happened i typed it in the window just closed
<sub[t]rnl> since its a fresh install, I would just start over
<ubuntu_> fuck
<ubuntu_> so i have to reformat that shit againÉ
<ubuntu_> i was trying to boot computer without cd and windows doesnt even run now
<sub[t]rnl> watch the language, if you would
<ubuntu_> is that normal if windows doesnt run
<ubuntu_> while installin linux half way É
<sub[t]rnl> you don't have a boot loader installed in your MBR
<ardchoille> !language | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sub[t]rnl> re-install linux and it will work
<ubuntu_> windows as wellÉ
<sub[t]rnl> !grub | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_> i have another question
<ubuntu_> how many hard drives are made when installing linuz 2É
<sub[t]rnl> partitions? thats completely up to you.  A basic installation would be 1 partition for your root (/) 1 partition for /home, and one for swap space
<ubuntu_> oh okay okay
<ubuntu_> let me try it now
<ubuntu_> so ones gona be éhome
<sub[t]rnl> keep in mind you'll want more space going towards your /home partition
<ubuntu_> so ones called home and others swap
<sub[t]rnl> right, the mount point of one partition will be /home
<sub[t]rnl> ext3 filesystem
<ubuntu_> ye i was lostt, cause i didnt know the difference between home and boot
<ubuntu_> and the other options
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<ubuntu_> nodsÉ
<sub[t]rnl> you might want to read up a little on partitions, and plan out how you want your system laid out
<sub[t]rnl> nothing wrong with thinking ahead
<ubuntu_> alright
<ubuntu_> thanks a mill
<sub[t]rnl> anytime
<twylight> I am so tired
<twylight> it is not even funny
<ubuntu_> do you get paid for thisÉ
<twylight> I wish
<ubuntu_> lolz
<ubuntu_> so you guys help out others out of your own will
<twylight> pretty much
<Lynoure> Not here, but elsewhere I do... this is volunteering.
<ubuntu_> nice
<sub[t]rnl> actually, I have a paypal setup that you must donate too now. since you listened to me
<sub[t]rnl> sorry :/
<twylight> although I have this chatroom and the tech support I do (not too often anymore) on my resume
<ubuntu_> lolz
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<ubuntu_> sure
<ubuntu_> ill give it a second thought
<Dr_willis> You have 'I Irc a lot' on your resume?
<Dr_willis> :)
<twylight> well it's worded as "tech support for unix based systems"
<twylight> I need to eat and sleep
<twylight> I should set up an IV so I only have to ever do one
<bazhang> put caffeine in the IV
<Dr_willis> 'experienced in digital downloading of adult media' :)
<twylight> arr, I be a computer pirate
<Neville> It's alive.
<Dr_willis> I always end up being tech support for my wife.. for gizmios and programs ive never used befor...
<twylight> I've over ten terabytes of booty locked away in me harddrives
<Dr_willis> Right now she has a new Dig. Camera. and shes asking me 'how do i do this... ' and ive never even HELD the camera befor. :)
<Jyzygzel-> how do i read the USB traffic
<twylight> you don't
<twylight> it reads you
<twylight> oh wait that's chuck norris nvm
<Jyzygzel-> no thats soviet russia edition
<Jyzygzel-> in sovietbuntu devices read you
<adamonline45> Does anyone know why my system tray icons are all opened as real windows and displayed on my taskbar, instead of in the system tray?
<twylight> are you doing it wrong?
<adamonline45> doing what wrong?
<Dr_willis> ive seen that happen when kwin crashes , or you are running a window manager other then kwin
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: Oh, hello again!  I'm using KDE (kwin) and CF.  The weird thing is, you'd think if I just closed them and restart my machine, they'd be back into the system tray.  I'm starting to think it's just a setting somewhere, but I've scoured to no avail...
<Dr_willis> CF?
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: Sorry, Compiz Fusion
<Dr_willis> all bets are off with COmpiz. :)
<Dr_willis> who knows what bugs are out there.
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: Hah... Yeah, understandable... So, is that where you'd put your money?
 * adamonline45 waits for kde4
<Dr_willis> disable  it and see if it still happens
<adamonline45> Dr_willis: Heh, good thinkin' 8)
<jessie> hello people
<Saagar> Hi
<Saagar> i need to know about multicasting,  can anybody help
<jessie> hey, does anybody know if kubuntu 7.10 with kde4 is going to have a diff kernel?
<etfb> Saagar: it's a big topic. Can you narrow down your question a little?
<etfb> jessie: AFAIK, you'll be able to upgrade to KDE4 when it arrives (January?) but it's independent of the kernel upgrades
<Saagar> yes. Whenever I enable multicasting in my ip cam, my LAN gets congested
<jessie> etfb, dang... when is the next kernel update going to be out/
<jessie> ?
<Saagar> any guess etfb?
<bazhang> jessie: hardy?
<jessie> dang...
<jessie> thats a while away...
<jessie> back to compliing my own...
<twylight> whenever linus says so
<bazhang> not so, you can install it now :}
<etfb> Saagar: it's well beyond my area of knowledge.  What I'd suggest is rephrasing the question with a different focus.  A lot of people are lurking here but only glancing this way occasionally.  You may catch their eye with different keywords.
<jessie> what? hardy? and i meant if there was going to be a kernel update for kubuntu
<etfb> jessie: new kernels come down the line every couple of months at least.  I got ?4 with feisty.
<bazhang> for gutsy?
<jessie> yeah
<etfb> jessie: probably about due for a new one, actually
<twylight> kubuntu = debian = linux = linus torvalds controls the kernel updates
<bazhang> update or new kernel
<jessie> my bad... im a bit tired.... and he does? like, update from 2.6.20-15-generic to .16?
<bazhang> currently 2.6.22.14-generic
<etfb> jessie: that sort of thing comes out when the gods of Ubuntu say.  Won't be that long.  Why do you want a new kernel?
<twylight> dsfargeg
<Saagar> I enabled the cam to the multicast address 239.244.180.39 . Does it multicast outside my LAN?
<twylight> lol
<jessie> cause... my gateway laptop wont even boot into the one that shipped with gutsy. so i have gutsy everything except the kernel, etfb
<twylight> I love music
<twylight> it makes my life less boring
<Saagar> to my knowledge 239.x.x.x is within the network . right?
<adamonline45> it's not kubuntu = ubuntu = debian etc...?
<twylight> 127.0.0.1 <3
<etfb> jessie: yikes!  I guess the best thing to do is compile your own kernel.  I'm told it's not hard (and it's a rite of passage for Linux g33ks) but I've never done it.
<twylight> no, kubuntu is the same thing as ubuntu with a different UI
<jessie> etfb: just did.... im just talking on msn to a girl i like and dont want to restart... lmao!
<twylight> ubuntu is debian based or debian compatible, not like I care
<adamonline45> Oh, I thought they were distinct distros with their own developers, or what have you
<twylight> I'm going to go smoke a cigarette
<jessie> have fun twylight
<twylight> then wander around aimlessly
<jessie> lol... nice
<twylight> take a few too many sleeping pills
<twylight> and then pass out
<jessie> haha wow...
<twylight> seriously I'm wired
<twylight> and it needs to stop
<etfb> adamonline45: Debian is the parent distro, if you like.  Ubuntu is a debian-based distro, but controlled by a company (Shuttleworth's company - starts with C, I'm drawing a blank here...)
<twylight> so I'm going to take like two or six sleeping pills
<jessie> k guys... time to restart
<twylight> ;p
<etfb> Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Ubuntu are all just Ubuntu with different windows managers (KDE, XFce and Gnome)
<twylight> exactly
<adamonline45> gotcha
<adamonline45> what's edubuntu?
<twylight> linux is frickin' old though
<t3ch13> I can't get my sound to work in Kubuntu anybody have any ideas where I can start? It's a laptop.
<twylight> edubuntu is ubuntu for schools
<twylight> install a sound card
<adamonline45> ahh, cool, ty
<twylight> drivers
<twylight> reinstall
<etfb> adamonline45: I recommend Wikipedia for this level of question.  Edubuntu is a set of packages rolled into a distro focused on use in schools
<twylight> if all else fails
<t3ch13> It has a sound card that works fine in windows
<twylight> pray to the sound card gods
<twylight> offer them some transistors
<Dr_willis>  Edubuntu also has some neat features to get a whole lan of pc's net booting off a main server machine
<twylight> if you really want to appease them, sacrifice a new soundblaster card
<twylight> tandy cards will annoy them though
<twylight> THIS IS WHY I SHOULD NOT STAY UP LATE
<adamonline45> lol
 * oobe is now known as poofucker
<sub[t]rnl> ...
<ardchoille> !language | oobe
<ubotu> oobe: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<oobe> ok sorry
 * oobe is sorry
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> blame it on the cat on the keyboard!
<oobe> yeah tricky cats
<Dr_willis> or a younger brother.. :) they are good for blaming things on!
<oobe> i would be proud to own a cat like that :P
<oobe> or a younger brother for putting cat on keyboard
<oobe> yeah that is the sort of thing i would do as a younger brother
<twylight> I took like 8 sleeping pills
<twylight> pfft no as a yonger brotehr you ahve to piss ont he keyboard
<ardchoille> Ok, let's take the offtopic stuff to another channel please.
<oobe> twylight, do you require techical support operating kubuntu under the influence of a sleeping pill over dose
<twylight> yeah
<oobe> see on topic now
<oobe> what seems to be the problem apart from slurred typing which i haven't noticed you doing
<twylight> wtih teh slllred typeing I cnat workn teh console
<twylight> i teher a program to unfcuk my typingg?
<onishidato> twylight: chat clearer, i can't understand
<Daisuke-Ido> yeah, 'sleep'
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<twylight> sudo apt-get install ssleep
<onishidato> sleep with 2 s ?
<twylight> couldn't find package sleep
<onishidato> count the sheep
<oobe> twylight, go to /dev/null
<onishidato> :D
<Daisuke-Ido> oobe: you just suggested he undergo a complete existence failure.
<twylight> haha
<twylight> that's akin to "kill yourself"
<crazy_bus> I had a number of downloads in my 'downloader for x' list.  However I ran out of hard drive space on one of my partitions.  This seems to have caused the program to lose the download list.  Is their anyway to get it back?
<Dr_willis> kill -9 self
<Saagar> Hi... Can anyone help me out on multicasting. I need to multicast within my LAN
<Saagar> What address ahould I use?
<onishidato> !multicast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multicast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oobe> Daisuke-Ido, that is my idea of sleep especially in twylight's state :P
<Saagar> Thanks uboto
<ardchoille> !bot | Saagar
<ubotu> Saagar: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<twylight> !sleep
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<twylight> k
<Saagar> Any channels where I can get help?
<onishidato> what is your pro?
<oobe> hwy ubutu ahh forget i said anything do not reply
<onishidato> can you tell us clearer?
<Saagar> multicasting. I need to multicast within my LAN
<Saagar> I have an ip cam
<Saagar> when i enable it to multicast
<Saagar> my LAN gets congested
<Saagar> dont know why
<Saagar> any guess on this?
<oobe> BW
<oobe> try a lower bitrate
<oobe> and res
<Saagar> yes Oobe. I tried
<Saagar> That works
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm trying to play a game (nexuiz) but every so often X takes up 100% CPU usage for several seconds with no cause.  It's even caused blank screens... Can anyone help me out?
<Saagar> But My LAN bandwidth 100 Mbps
<onishidato> Ch1ppy: how much ram do you have?
<Ch1ppy> onishidato: 2 gigs, and I'm nowhere near that amount
<Saagar> i enabled only 6 Mbps in the device
<Saagar> would that clog my network?
<oobe> Saagar,  but you want use higher res ?
<onishidato> Ch1ppy: wow
<Ch1ppy> onishidato: :)
<Saagar> yes
<onishidato> Ch1ppy: and your VGA card?
<Ch1ppy> onishidato: eVGA eGeForce 6800 GT
<Saagar> I suspect it is streaming outside my LAN.
<onishidato> Ch1ppy: maybe you should check your card, cause some cards doesn't support your game setting
<Ch1ppy> onishidato: it handles the game really well (100+ FPS) except when X randomly spikes
<Saagar> oobe: What do you think?
<oobe> Saagar,  yeah it could cause 100 Mbps is still only theoretical speed plus are you streaming to more than one person at once
<Ch1ppy> onishidato: so I don't think it's related to the game settings or anything exceeding the capabilities of my box
<onishidato> Ch1ppy: does it usually happen?
<Saagar> Oobe: How can I limit streaming to a particular group?
<Ch1ppy> onishidato: you mean the X spikes?  I'm watching it now, and it doesn't seem to happen without nexuiz running, but I don't see it being an issue with nexuiz
<Saagar> Say the ip address range 192.168.11.80 - 192.168.11.89
<Ch1ppy> onishidato: it does spike to ~4-7% cpu every now and then, but nowhere near the magnitude that I see while playing
<oobe> Saagar, not sure
<onishidato> Ch1ppy: i c
<Saagar> okay oobe. Thank you anyway
<oobe> Saagar,  ur probably better limiting access to the ip cam
<Ch1ppy> onishidato: yeah... I'm a little confused as to what might cause sudden, short spikes like that too though.  I can't think of anything that would do that... :S
<oobe> have u checked whats going on with netstat ?
<onishidato> Ch1ppy: or maybe your box is too fast :)
<rohan> i want a module to be loaded on startup - what do i do ?
<Saagar> oobe: nope. Lemme try that out
<onishidato> rohan: which one?
<rohan> onishidato: acer_acpi
<Ch1ppy> onishidato: hehe.  I doubt it though, since I can see the X process spiking in CPU usage when the lag happens, not just nexuiz compensating or something (I actually had that issue with CS 1.6 on windows before though, dual core problems :) )
<Dr_willis> # /etc/modules: kernel modules to load at boot time.
<rohan> Dr_willis: thank you.
<Dr_willis> rohan,  add it to the /etc/modules file
<Saagar> I just wanted to verify if multicasting can also clogg the network. Coz it is a technology to reduce the netwrok traffic. right?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Saagar> oobe: Im not good at networks, plz correct me if im wrong
<phil_> hey
<phil_> wazzup\
<twylight> what
<phil_> wassup
<phil_> whatsup
<twylight> that's so 90's
<phil_> i know
<onishidato> Ch1ppy: got it he he
<phil_> i was born in the 88
<phil_> the 90`s kicked ass
<Dr_willis> What You Talking about phil_ !
<Dr_willis> :)
<phil_> the freakin 90s lol
<oobe> Saagar, i really dont know much about multicasting but im assuming if you watching a broadcast over your lan it should consume a fair amount of bandwidth
<Dr_willis> its all a blure to me...
<Daisuke-Ido> lord i feel old now
<phil_> dr.willis?
<Daisuke-Ido> though i know i'm probably about median around here
<Saagar> oobe:thank you
<phil_> i love this game awesome
<Daisuke-Ido> 28 in just under 3 weeks :\
<phil_> tremulous everyone should get it
<oobe> Saagar, are you trying to do somthing like a security ip cam system then using lower res should be an easy fix other wise i saw a fairly indepth tutorial on streaming tv over a campus using LAN i cant find it but google should help
<phil_hardcore> de de de
<Dr_willis> phil_ that game makes me dizy and i puke.. :)
<phil_hardcore> sorry
<Dr_willis> wall crawling/fisheyed/jumping aliens =  way dizzy :)
<phil_hardcore> lol
<Saagar> oobe: Okay. Thanks for your patience and help
<phil_hardcore> i love that games
<Dr_willis> Of course the fact that i SUCK at the game dont help much
<oobe> Saagar, as for limiting streaming to a particular group you could use ip tables to set a rule on what ip ranges can access the ip cam
<oobe> Saagar, dont ask me how though
<phil_hardcore> nexuiz?
<Saagar> oobe: :) Sure i wont
<Dr_willis> Ill stick with Team Fortress 2 for now. :)
<phil_hardcore> lol
<Dr_willis> at least i spend more time alive, then dead in TF2
<oobe> Saagar, only cause i dont know
<phil_hardcore> do you like devil driver?
<phil_hardcore> the band?
<Mani213> hey im trying to install linux cause my computer retarted mid way
 * Dr_willis jams to Kenny G.
<Mani213> and im doing it manual install now it doesnt seem to be working
<phil_hardcore> oh noo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<monzie> HI all
<monzie> I am trying to setup a dedicated partition for builds
<monzie> Should i user ResierFS instead of ext3?
<oobe> Mani213, my computer was retarted once
<phil_hardcore> no use ext3
<Dr_willis> I see no reason to use reiserfs over ext3.
<Mani213> ye like it was configuring after installing linux
<monzie> Dr_willis: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap4
<Dr_willis> Unless you got some very speficic idea/needs as to why you need reiser.
<Dr_willis> monzie,  just because gentoo suggests it . doesnt make it a good idea. :)
<monzie> The gentoo handbook says reiser is faster than ext3
<phil_hardcore> anyone using enlightenment?
<Dr_willis> monzie,  ive heard its faster at SOME operations.
<monzie> Dr_willis: But i could not get ubuntu's position on filesystems, so aksed
<monzie> Dr_willis: for builds?
<monzie> Dr_willis: essentiallly i want to build KDE4 on the partition
<Dr_willis> phil_hardcore,  been using the gos  and Geubuntu desktops a little. :)
<Mani213> how do i install it manualy when the drives are there but it doesnt let me
<Mani213> do i check the home drive or the swap driveÉ
<phil_hardcore> psh
<oobe> Mani213, did u try using the alternate install
<Dr_willis> monzie,  i aint touching KDE4 for some time. :)  heh heh .  I dont think you would gain much by using reiserfs on the build filesystem. but try it both ways and see I guess.
<Mani213> what do you mean alternate installÉ
<monzie> Dr_willis: ok. i like building kde4.
<phil_hardcore> i would just wait on kde 4 until the stable comes out
<monzie> Dr_willis: Thought my laptop would maybe able to build it faster if i used reiserfs
<Dr_willis> laptop hd's are often so slow.. its.. well.. sad. :(
<oobe> Mani213, there is a alternate install disk that doesnt use a DE it is all command like a Debian installer and it is much more versatile
<Dr_willis> My poor laptop has a  4800 rpm hd. :(
<Dr_willis> distcc an a lan of helper machines may help more. :)
<Mani213> okay well is there any way of resuming the installationÉ
<oobe> u are better off starting again
<oobe> was it a fresh install
<Mani213> so if the drive is already created from preivous installtion would i just format the ext3 driveÉ
<Mani213> or the swap drive toÉ
<Jay-Oh-En> is there a popup blocker for kubuntu
<maduser> firefox
<Dr_willis> There are such extensions for firefox.
<Dr_willis> adblock, noscript, and others.
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis: oh ok but do they work good
<inteliwasp> how can i move data from one computer to another and still make sure it is verified?
<Jay-Oh-En> Dr_willis: becuase i get alot of pop up
<Jay-Oh-En> s
<Dr_willis> they work same for me under windows as they do linux.
<Dr_willis> I dont recall getting any popups
<Dr_willis> In fact i find it bizzar when i use other pwoples machines that dont have them. at the shere FLood of spammy ads they get. :)
<Mani213> is there a software to combain two hard drives back to one disk
<Mani213> cause of partitioningÉ
<Dr_willis> Who ever came up with that Intellitext Double Underline popup ad/link thing. keeds to be .. well.. removed. :)
 * twylight hiccusspssss  mainaiccally
<oobe> Mani213, you dont need to format it but it shouldnt take that long and wouldnt hurt
<twylight> 10 bed
<twylight> 20 goto 10
<twylight> 30 end
<Dr_willis> 15 print  ZZZzzz...
<Mani213> oobe: you know how i mac computers have a icon dock thats 3d can you get that for kubuntu as wellÉ
<oobe> Mani213, you can use cfdisk to delete the unwanted partitions and make a new one with the combined space
<Dr_willis> theres various  dock/panel replacements for kde.. but a lot of them are rather.. lacking :)
<Mani213> so whats the swap drive for storing dataÉ
<oobe> Mani213, i really cant answer you last question
<ardchoille> !info kooldock | Mani213
<ubotu> mani213: kooldock: Dock for KDE with cool visual enhancements. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 523 kB, installed size 980 kB
<dsmith_> omb someone programed in basic
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> OMG
<dsmith_> 10 20, 30
<Dr_willis> swap partition is  where the linux swaps out  to have extra memory.
<Dr_willis> better then a swap file. :)
<Dr_willis> Of course if you got a lot of ram. you really dont need one i hear.. but i always put at least 512mb swap partion on all my hd's
<Mani213> oh okay okay
<Mani213> ye cause i was wondering whats the point of 2 hard drives
<Dr_willis> 2 PARTITIONS is NOT the same as 2 hard drives...
<Dr_willis> Dont get the 2 terms confused. :)(
<Mani213> would the swap file be readable if you operate windows É
<oobe> Mani213, you sound like you need to be doing some basic reading up on linux there are many website  resources available to choose from
<oobe> Mani213, www.google.com/linux
<onishidato> hey guys
<adamonline45> Is there anyone familiar with using KDevelop as a C++ IDE?
<Mani213> hey im reinstalling and it stoped at scanning mirror
<Mani213> at the configuring apt
<Dr_willis> windows will not use the linux swap partition, or a linux swap file. :)
<Dr_willis> Linux can have swap FILES, and/or swap partitions also. :) and yes you can have one of each. or several of each.
<onishidato> i use both window and Kubuntu on my computer. i use 2 HD, 1 for WinXp, and one for Kubuntu, now, i'm using Kubuntu, but i want to check the other hardisk from kubuntu, how can i do now.
<Dr_willis> Normal Linux HD layout.  1 drive.. Parittion 1 (as big as ya can get ) mounted to /. then a swap partition.  i make mine 512mb+
<Dr_willis> onishidato,  check? you want to scan the ntfs filesystem for errors?
<onishidato> no
<Dr_willis> define 'check' then. :)
<onishidato> i want to get the data from windowxp
<Dr_willis> You mean Mount the windows filesystem :)
<oobe> onishidato, i think he just wants to look at his windows files
<Dr_willis> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<onishidato> yeah
<onishidato> thanks
<oobe> onishidato, ls /media/
<maduser> found a sick trick to accesning all you partitions at once
<Dr_willis> They may allready be mounted in /media/ :)
<oobe> Dr_willis,  yeah thats what i was thinking sense ntfs-3g is oobe in gutsy
<oobe> maduser, mount all :P
<Mani213> yo what do you do when you wana install programs on linux you drag and drop the folder you downloadedÉ
<Mani213> into storage É
<ardchoille> Mani213: Just curious, but why do you end some sentences with an upper-case e?
<Dr_willis> Mani213,  you dont normally install programs in such a way
<Dr_willis> The package manager tools allow you to install/remove/update programs in a rather easy way.
<Mani213> sorry the É suppose to be questionmark i guess its because im still installing linux right now
<ardchoille> Mani213: Ah, ok, no problem.
<Mani213> package manager tool that comes with kubuntu 7.10 rightÉ
<Dr_willis> of course it comes with it. :)
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Dr_willis> if i want to isntall   xchat i use the command 'sudo apt-get install xchat' and it finds/downloads/installs it. :) No web surfing needed.
<Dr_willis> If i want the whole of Ubuntu-desktop i install 'ubuntu-desktop' :) that grabs seversl dozen+ packages that are needed.
<Dr_willis> well night all. good luck
<julian_> Hello world!!
<onishidato> hello julian:P
<gh> anyone familer with adding lame encoding support to the default kubuntu 7.10 using k3b?
<adamonline45> Does anyone know why I'm getting a makefile error in KDevelop when I try to compile even a simple 'hello world' program?
<maduser> i would sugest g++
<adamonline45> maduser: Me?
<pacman> can anyone give me some help with my grub?
<julian_> someone knows how to recongnize a cellphone conected by usb as a gsm modem in /dev folder?
<gh> or more simply how to install lame without compiling it myself?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install lame lame-extras liblame0
<gh> already tried that
<gh> errors out
<sub[t]rnl> whats it say?
<gh> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Package lame is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package lame has no installation candidate
<jussi01> gh: tried updating?
<julian_> maybe you don't have uncommented all the repositories at source.list
<jussi01> ie. sudo apt-get update
<sfears> hello
<gh> I'm unfamiler with kubuntu, but i will try that
<sub[t]rnl> !find lame
<ubotu> Found: flamerobin, flamethrower, glame, libtwolame-dev, libtwolame0 (and 9 others)
<sub[t]rnl> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.97-0.0 (gutsy), package size 268 kB, installed size 728 kB
<gh> also, using the program install i see the only source is the cdrom
<sub[t]rnl> make sure multiverse is in your sources.list too
<jussi01> yeah, lame is in multiverse so you will need that
<gh> I have no idea what sources.list or multiverse is but i will google
<onishidato> hey
<julian_> please help me!!
<onishidato> how can i change to root now?
<Daisuke-Ido> !root | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<onishidato> they say i can't unmount my disk, only root can unmount
<julian_> does anyone know how to recognize a cellphone conected by usb to my laptop as a gsm modem in /dev folder?
<gh> that was easy enough
<gh> thank you all
<sub[t]rnl> julian_: using wvdial?
<onishidato> i can't unmount my CD disk now
<onishidato> what can i do
<sfears> julian_, http://thesandeep.wordpress.com/2007/04/05/using-a-gsm-cellphone-as-a-gprs-modem/
<onishidato> they say only root can unmount it
<sub[t]rnl> onishidato: use sudo before the command
<sub[t]rnl> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<onishidato> but can i do it manually?
<julian_> no, I'm using a zabbix-server
<sub[t]rnl> julian_: sfears gave a nice link, check it out
<julian_> I need the phone for sending alarms
<sfears> some people say cucumbers taste better pickled
<julian_> I'll check it ou
<julian_> out
<onishidato> Unfortunately, the device system:/media/scd0 (/dev/scd0) named 'Kubuntu 7.10 i386' and currently mounted at /media/cdrom0 could not be unmounted.
<onishidato> The following error was returned by umount command:
<onishidato> umount: only root can unmount /dev/scd0 from /media/cdrom0
<onishidato> i don't know what can i do next
<sub[t]rnl> onishidato: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<onishidato> phew
<onishidato> thanks
<onishidato> i'm the newcomer with Kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> no worries, we're all here to help each other
<julian_> the problem is that i don't have ttyACM0 device
<julian_> so I don't know where is my phone
<julian_> I just need the name under /dev
<jussi01> julian_: sometimes it mounts it under ttyACM1
<julian_> I don't have it too
<julian_> xD
<ibilic> hi, in my K menu, most of the entries start with "_: Entries in K-menu:"
<ibilic> does anyone know how to fix this?
<Jay-Oh-En> should my processor be running 100%
<ubuntu> i need help i just installed linux and restarted my pc and it says i have a GRUB ERROR
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: not unless you are doing something intensive
<jussi01> ubuntu: which grub error?
<julian_> jussi01 I don't have any ttyACMx device
<ubuntu> GRUD ERROR 7
<ubuntu> or something
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: well im not :[
<ubuntu> the first time i restarted it was working fine i could see windows and linux
<ubuntu> now it just sats grub error
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: have a look through your process list to see what is causing it
<Jay-Oh-En> htop?
<ibilic> also, my USB disk doens't work, it says: "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" in Dolphin
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: that should work, yes
<jussi01> ubuntu: have you changed anything since then?
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: X was taking it up
<ubuntu> well when i runed windows i tried opening the partitioning program by norton but i didnt change settings
<sub[t]rnl> ibilic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=601210
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: hmmm... wha are your system specs?
<ubuntu> i just though i would restart and try kubuntu but it says grub error
<ubuntu> and now i cant run windows as well
<sub[t]rnl> !grub |ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussi01> ubuntu: try the process for restoring grub after a windows install
<ibilic> sub[t]rnl: thanks, google is wonderful :)
<sub[t]rnl> amen
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: AMD 64bit processor 3000+ and 1GB of RAM and 500GB HDD and ATI - Radeon - AGP - 9550
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: which driver? the ati binary?
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: Fglrx
<ubuntu> shit
<ubuntu> i dont get this grub stuff
<ubuntu> so i need to burn a cd and boot it?
<jussi01> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> sorry
<sub[t]rnl> usually, yes you need a boot media so you can then mount your partition, and fix menu.lst and grub by hand
<ubuntu> cant you just re config them ny the linux cd i used to install ?
<ubuntu> by*
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<ubuntu> how do i do that?
<sub[t]rnl> those links should tell you
<sub[t]rnl> boot into the live cd, then mount your root partition
<sub[t]rnl> then repair grub
<sub[t]rnl> then reboot with the cd out
<Jay-Oh-En> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> how do you open a terminal
<ubuntu> by boot disk?
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: soooo....
<jussi01> Jay-Oh-En: sooo... I have no idea. sorry.:(
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: oj
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: simpson
<Jay-Oh-En> jussi01: lol
<ibilic> how do I reset my Adept manager?
<ibilic> it crashed
<julian_> sudo dpkg.reconfigure -a
<julian_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ibilic> thanks
<julian_> ok
<Sulo_Seppa> Hey guys
<sub[t]rnl> Greetings
<Sulo_Seppa> I just got a new laptop yesterday, it is a HP Pavilion dv9628nr, And I just burned a kubuntu 7.10 x86_64 iso, will kubuntu work properly or is it useless for me to try the install? (I don't want it to screw vista up, I use it for some things)
<lhadji> Sulo_Seppa, you can run it off the cdrom and see how it runs :D
<Sulo_Seppa> Well I was also wondering if it works wireless or if you still have to set all that crap up?
<praveenm> hi, is there any way to transfer files using ANY im client to gtalk on winxp
<ardchoille> Sulo_Seppa: Is that laptop 64bit?
<Sulo_Seppa> yes
<ardchoille> ok
<lhadji> Sulo_Seppa, it wont hurt to put the cd into the laptop and load it up. Anything you do wont affect your hard drive until you install it. Who knows, maybe wireless will work on boot :D
<olbj> quit
<Sulo_Seppa> Oh I wish. but I've grown accustom to having to grab one of my dusty cat5's and downloading some windows driver and doing that fun process
<AshyIsMe> hello
<sub[t]rnl> I run vista + 64bit kubuntu on another computer just fine.  I would recommend using the vista partition resizing utility though, as I've came across errors when using anything else, like partition magic and such
<AshyIsMe> does the iso from this link http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php  allow you to install kubuntu?
<AshyIsMe> or is it just a bootable livecd without the hdd install script?
<sub[t]rnl> Sulo_Seppa: soon you will see the light though, and find that the vista partition is just taking up space :p
<Sulo_Seppa> Well, I normally just use linux only, but there are some nice things about this. I may get rid of it if I get full functionality in linux (which I doubt)
<Sulo_Seppa> So use vista resize?
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<lhadji> Sulo_Seppa have you run kubuntu live off the cd on the laptop before?
<ubuntu> i tried fixing grub but doesnt seem to be working
<sub[t]rnl> vista doesn't like anything else touching the drives, go figure
<Sulo_Seppa> nah, I just got done burning the iso
<Sulo_Seppa> the dvd iso
<yurimxpxman_> is there a command (other than ls) to display the size of a file?
<Sulo_Seppa> dh
<ubuntu> i had to boot from cd inorder to run linux
<sub[t]rnl> du
<sub[t]rnl> du -h
<Sulo_Seppa> du? haha 1 day of vista..
<ibilic> I typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ... what the hell did I get myself into? :)
<sub[t]rnl> ibilic: reconfiguring every package is what
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<jussi01> ibilic: thats only going to fix stuff...
<ibilic> I don't get this thing... I install Kubuntu on my computer, and I just try to update everything using Adept... and it crashes... how lame is that?
<ibilic> and then I want my USB drive to work... and I have to look up on the forums how to deal with the bug
<ubuntu> is there any way of fixing grub while on linux
<lhadji> Sulo_Seppa, cool. Let us know if kubuntu found all your drivers when you ran it live from the cd on your laptop :)
<ibilic> and then the K-meny thing... again... looking up on the internet how to fix it
<Sulo_Seppa> Okay, well partition will be easy since I have 2 HDDs (one has nothing on it yet, both 120GB), but will kubuntu set up grub right for vista? I've done dual-boot with xp, I don't know if vista is too much different.
<ibilic> nothing seems to work the easy way!
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: get into the grub shell via -> sudo grub
<ubuntu> how do i do that?
<ibilic> but I won't give up :)
<sub[t]rnl> ibilic: good man
<ibilic> You may need to execute the asoundconf(1) set-default-card macro.
<ibilic> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: libc6 is broken or not fully installed
<ibilic> what does this mean? what is libc6?
<sub[t]rnl> its very important
<sub[t]rnl> thats what
<ibilic> i think this crashed Adept
<Sulo_Seppa> okay well I am going to boot the live cd. hopefully I can connect...
<ubuntu> sudo mount -o dev /mnt/hda1?
<ubuntu> can i type that in when i type in alt f6?
<ardchoille> ubuntu: You'll need a device, simply using "dev" won't do
<ubuntu> so gimmi step by step what i should do
<ibilic> ok so how do I fix the libc6 thing... I am reading what it is... and yes... it does seem pretty important....
<ubuntu> easy and fast
<sub[t]rnl> type this
<sub[t]rnl> sudo grub
<sub[t]rnl> do you see --> grub>
<sub[t]rnl> a grub shell?
<ibilic> who are you talking to?
<ubuntu> so i press alt f2?
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu:
<ibilic> ok :(
<sub[t]rnl> alt + f2, then type --> konsole
<ubuntu> okay
<sub[t]rnl> ok, now
<sub[t]rnl> sudo grub
<ubuntu> i see the shell kinsole
<sub[t]rnl> ibilic: sudo apt-get install -f
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: are you in the grub shell?
<ubuntu> tetete
<ubuntu> yeyey
<ubuntu> i see grub>
<ibilic> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<ibilic> i guess I'll do that
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: find /boot/grub/stage1
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: tell me what it says
<ubuntu> error 27: unrecognized command
<yurimxpxman_> how can I tell ls to display ./foo/bar.txt instead of bar.txt ?
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: find works in a grub shell?
<sub[t]rnl> ardchoille: hrm I thought so
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: just type "find" in the shell
<sub[t]rnl> ubuntu: whats it say
<ubuntu> error 15: file not found
<sub[t]rnl> ok, so type this exactly
<sub[t]rnl> find /boot/grub/stage1
<ibilic> what does sudo apt-get install -f do?
<sub[t]rnl> fix broken dependencies
<ibilic> i am noting all these commands down for future reference :)
<sub[t]rnl> man apt-get and a cup of coffee = good times
<ubuntu> its giving me same error 15: file not found
<sub[t]rnl> type here what you typed in the shell
<ubuntu> Find /boot/grub/stagel
<sub[t]rnl> show me what you typed
<sub[t]rnl> ok, its stage1 not stagel ....as in stage(one)
<ubuntu> still nothing
<ubuntu> found
<sub[t]rnl> show me what you typed
<ubuntu> find /boot/grub/stagel
<sub[t]rnl> thats not right
<ardchoille> ubuntu: That last char is a 1 (one) not an "l"
<ubuntu> oh
<ubuntu> a 1?
<ardchoille> yes
<ubuntu> shit
<jussi01> :)
<sub[t]rnl> :P
<ubuntu> i mean sorry
<jussi01> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> okay it says (hd0,5)
<sub[t]rnl> there we go
<ubuntu> and back to the grub> command
<sub[t]rnl> good
<sub[t]rnl> now type
<sub[t]rnl> root (hd0,5)
<ubuntu> okay
<ubuntu> now its back to grub>command again
<sub[t]rnl> now type
<sub[t]rnl> setup (hd0)
<ubuntu> it says checking and both are yes
<INFOEXCLUDED> was it started yet ?
<ubuntu> and its sccedded and done
<ubuntu> back to the grub command
<sub[t]rnl> succeeded, good
<ubuntu> so now its fixed?
<sub[t]rnl> now type quit
<sub[t]rnl> and reboot, yeah should be fixed
<ubuntu> thanks a million
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubuntu> let me try this
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu> ill be back if it doesnt work be ready
<ubuntu> lol
<ardchoille> sub[t]rnl: You seem to be really good with the grub shell. Perhaps when you have time, you could take a look at the !grub tutorial and enhance it if possible.
<PJC121> sub[t]rnl: will those instructions make grub 'find' a vista OS on a seperate hard drive.  Ie I installed kubuntu a while back but grub didn't pick up the vista installation
<sub[t]rnl> ardchoille: yes sir
<INFOEXCLUDED> how do i start ubuntu from windows boot menu ?
<johann787> Hi, does anyone know what the default root password is after install, unable to do a sudo command
<INFOEXCLUDED> isnt there any automatic way ?
<johann787> no
<ardchoille> johann787: There is no root pass, sudo uses your user passwd
<jussi01> !root | johann787
<ubotu> johann787: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sub[t]rnl> PJC121: using that method will only repair grub on a harddrive that has its installation files
<johann787> I tries to use sudo but my username which I entered in the beginning is not in the sudo list
<INFOEXCLUDED> can i had an sudusless user ?
<PJC121> ah, I see, thank you
<INFOEXCLUDED> johann787: its better to be on de safe side
<INFOEXCLUDED> sudu = root acess no mater what ubuntu devs claim
<johann787> I see , so mabye i have to reinstall in advenced mode, is there a way to choose the root password there , or is there a way to unlock the root account ?
<INFOEXCLUDED> unlocking the root acount is easy
<ardchoille> johann787: You won't be using or setting up a root password in any ubuntu install, sudo is used, the root account is locked.
<INFOEXCLUDED> ive done it before
<ardchoille> INFOEXCLUDED: That info is not recommended and not supported here
<ibilic> is there a "Klite Codec pack" equivalent in linux?
<Proteus> How stable is kde4 rc2? I'm thinking about trying it out
<johann787> ok , I realy need to use the root account rather than sudo , I dont like that ;)
<sub[t]rnl> INFOEXCLUDED: the whole point of sudo is to make a root password or account not needed, greatly increasing your box's security
<INFOEXCLUDED> how can that increase security ?
<ibilic> also, something that will let me browse all those websites requireing special plugins like youtube
<ardchoille> johann787: The recommended and supported method is to use sudo, it can do anything root can do.
<INFOEXCLUDED> havin an root acount with out password
<sub[t]rnl> INFOEXCLUDED: no root account, no root password
<INFOEXCLUDED> sudo = root acount with out password
<ardchoille> INFOEXCLUDED: How do you brute force a locked root account?
<johann787> If I try to use the sudo command the OS says that I´m not in the sudoers list. Am I locked out of the OS ?
<INFOEXCLUDED> can linux run with out root acount ?
<INFOEXCLUDED> never eard about it
<INFOEXCLUDED> isnt root acount there ?
<ardchoille> Ubuntu has a root account, it's simply locked and we use sudo for admin tasks
<INFOEXCLUDED> sudo = root acount with out password
<ardchoille> !sudo | INFOEXCLUDED Lots of good info here:
<johann787> Mabye because my name has a special characters that the OS might not support ?
<beroual> hi
<beroual> xubunu ?
<ubotu> INFOEXCLUDED Lots of good info here:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<beroual> bye
<atwo1> ok so
<atwo1> round 2
<INFOEXCLUDED> i think sudo is a pain
<johann787> already read it but thr sudo does not work, the user I used during installation is not in the sudoers list
<INFOEXCLUDED> you need to type sudo every new command
<atwo1> not always
<atwo1> just do your commands from root
<atwo1> sudo into terminal
<johann787> I cant Im not in the sudoers list
<atwo1> ardchoille: hi
<ardchoille> hi atwo1
<INFOEXCLUDED> cant see whats difrent betwen sudo and having an root acount with out password
<atwo1> ardchoille: i'm reinstalling again lol
<atwo1> clicking the autodetect for graphics card STOPPED it recognising the monitor at all
<ardchoille> INFOEXCLUDED: There is a lot of information that explains that on the wiki page the bot linked you
<ubuntu> i  have a 2nd problem now:(:(:(:(:
<INFOEXCLUDED> i guess even you cant explain it
<INFOEXCLUDED> nvm
<INFOEXCLUDED> how can you ssh to ubuntu ?
<johann787> Ok Ill try
<atwo1> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<INFOEXCLUDED> dosent ssh implies a root user ?
<ardchoille> INFOEXCLUDED: no
<ardchoille> INFOEXCLUDED: I have ssh access to several boxes where I am not root/admin
<Proteus> Hi, I'm using xubuntu right now but I was thinking about trying out the new kde4 rc2 release. Could anyone give me some info about how stable it is and any problems I should expect?
<Proteus> Should I even bother with rc2?
<ubuntu> at the bootup screen i try running linux it says cannnot mount selected partition what does that mean?
<atwo1> no
<atwo1> not atm
<pacman> can anyone give me some help with my grub?
<atwo1> Proteus: go for 7.10
<atwo1> unless you want to test
<atwo1> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<INFOEXCLUDED> does ubuntu use something like this ? unlogable system acount aka root and just have admins with sudo access
<atwo1> pacman: ^
<jussi01> Proteus: I would wait if I were you
<ubuntu> atwol your bootup screen doesnt work?
<Proteus> jussi01, any specific reason?
<INFOEXCLUDED> does ubuntu have spins like fedora ?
<jussi01> Proteus: its not yet fully useable, and has a lot of bugs.
<Proteus> jussi01, ok, thanks for the advice.
<jussi01> Proteus: I suggest grabbing the live cd and having a look
<atwo1> ubuntu: i'm reinstalling kubuntu now
<ubuntu> ye cause i got help with that grub boot up setup
<ubuntu> it works but when i try running linux it doesn work
<ubuntu> it says cannot mount seleted partition
<INFOEXCLUDED> i need to make a live usb variant aka poor mans instsall or frugal install to use on usb drive
<INFOEXCLUDED> is it easy  ?
<Proteus> jussi01, I'd just read that the qt4 switch had drastically cut the memory footprint and I got all excited, hoping I could get something pretty running on this pII system
<INFOEXCLUDED> should i used fedroa instead ?
<jussi01> !install | INFOEXCLUDED
<ubotu> INFOEXCLUDED: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<INFOEXCLUDED> i hate man pages
<jussi01> Proteus: yeah, but I dont think its that drastic. and if you need a stable system, definately not.
<Proteus> jussi01, right. Thanks again.
<jussi01> Proteus: :)
<INFOEXCLUDED> isnt it easyer to use fedora ?
<ubuntu> aii can some one help me i cant load linux at boot up screen
<INFOEXCLUDED> with spins ?
<ardchoille> INFOEXCLUDED: Please take that to another channel.
<rx_> i cant get kde4 rc2 to install on hardy. please help.
<INFOEXCLUDED> why ?
<atwo1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<atwo1> oi brb
<INFOEXCLUDED> you havent used fedora spins ?
<atwo1> !fedora
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<INFOEXCLUDED> FREAKING BOOTS
<atwo1> lawlz
<jussi01> INFOEXCLUDED: please keep it on topic.
<eleve> hello
<ubuntu> yo jussi01
 * awto1[brb] is away: brb bottle o run
<INFOEXCLUDED> im keeping it on my topic
<vzduch> INFOEXCLUDED: this is #kubuntu, you want to go to #fedora, /me thinks
<ardchoille> !away > awto1[brb]
<ubuntu> when i try booting linux it says cannot mount seletec partition what should i do ?
<vbgunz> I have a 2 part question. I just reformatted and repartitioned an external USB disk. 1, I have no permission to write to it. 2, it's a 10GB disk, I just reformatted it, reparitioned it, why is over 600MB stated as used?
<INFOEXCLUDED> im just asking whats the best/easy way to make drivate "distro" that uses poor mans install and can be used from usb drive
<Jay-Oh-En> INFOEXCLUDED: if you figure it out tell me i want that too
<ardchoille> vbgunz: Did you format it to ext3?
<vbgunz> yeah
<vbgunz> chown it?
<sub[t]rnl> vbgunz: ntfs on the usb drive?
<sub[t]rnl> oh nm
<INFOEXCLUDED> i cant know they wont tell me
<ardchoille> vbgunz: ext3 reserves space for the journal
<vbgunz> I formatted the external USB drive as ext 3
<INFOEXCLUDED> alaways with theyr distro turfing
<vbgunz> ardchoille: yeah, 5% correct? or am I wrong?
<ardchoille> vbgunz: I'm not exactly sure how much space
<INFOEXCLUDED> i thought linux to biger than distros
<vzduch> must be something like 7%
<jussi01> INFOEXCLUDED: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<ardchoille> vbgunz: I did notice that when I formatted my 80Gb drive, it reserved 3Gb of that space
<INFOEXCLUDED> whats for ?
<vbgunz> ardchoille: yeah, thats true. 600MB+ is a bit more than 5% 10GB, + 10GB isn't what it really is, probably more like 9.3GB
<INFOEXCLUDED> swap sapce ?
<INFOEXCLUDED> jussi01: i dont what just to install ubuntu to usb drive i need to make work from ram
<INFOEXCLUDED> and to use HW detection like knoppis or something and install drivers automaticaly if needed
<jussi01> INFOEXCLUDED: why do you need that? what exactly are you trying to acheive?
<INFOEXCLUDED> and has to be smaller then 500 megas
<INFOEXCLUDED> make a portable dektop
<INFOEXCLUDED> desktop
<INFOEXCLUDED> to use on a 1 gigabite usb pen
<INFOEXCLUDED> on any computer
<jussi01> INFOEXCLUDED: so you want to install it to a usb pen like the link is about!
<vbgunz> INFOEXCLUDED: was thinking exactly that... would really like to make my main harddisk, my external disk, capable of booting up anywhere, and use my internal disk as a backup... I just don't have the patience to do it now :(
<INFOEXCLUDED> it should install proprietrie driver too for gaming but do it automaticaly
<vbgunz> whats the program to check a disk health?
<vbgunz> I installed it and forgot the name :P
<pacman> I'm looking for a program that you can run XP with...I can't remember the name of it
<vbgunz> smartctl I think
<sub[t]rnl> fsck?
<jussi01> pacman: vmware
<vbgunz> pacman: a virtual machine? virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<sebastian^> good morning folks
<ActionParsnip> hey sebastian^
<INFOEXCLUDED> cant ghrub boot an .iso file ?
<INFOEXCLUDED> cant grub boot an .iso file ?
<INFOEXCLUDED> that would be a nice feature to had to grub
<ActionParsnip> INFOEXCLUDED, not sure, let me google
<pacman> I'm getting an error message while downloading vmware
<ardchoille> pacman: What is the error?
<pacman> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<INFOEXCLUDED> pacman: i dont have anything to do with that
 * awto1[brb] is back from brb bottle o run [duration: 17mins 22secs]
<awto1[brb]> i got that pm
<awto1[brb]> but once the away goes on it had to come off, won't do it again
<vzduch> INFOEXCLUDED: you're not the only one in here looking for help..
<ActionParsnip> INFOEXCLUDED, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-170530.html
<spitfire> hi all, i was wondering, im trying to install flashplayer to watch youtube
<spitfire> but apt-get dosnt have it
<spitfire> is there another name for it?
<vzduch> !flash | spitfire
<ubotu> spitfire: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ActionParsnip> !flash9 | spitfire
<ActionParsnip> spitfire, go to www.adobe.com and download it and follow the instructions
<vzduch> ActionParsnip: for Feisty there was a pkg.. isn't that available any more for Gutsy?
<ardchoille> spitfire: It's best to stick with the package manager to handle software when possible so you will get updates and bug fixes automatically
<ActionParsnip> vzduch, ive always just copied the .so file to my plugins dir. Never saw the point of a package
<spitfire> aha ok thanks for the info
<ActionParsnip> oi oi SatManUK
<SatManUK> hello
<SatManUK> ActionParsnip: do you know how to remove US english from OpenOffice
<SatManUK> I changed all the dictionaries to UK English default
<SatManUK> but it still uses to autocheck in usa english
<atwo1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SatManUK> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<atwo1> i got to try to fix this bs problem again
<SatManUK> ActionParsnip: ping me please..
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK, http://homepage.ntlworld.com/garryknight/linux/oodict.html
<SatManUK> channel synchronised in 55 seconds says im lagging bad
<atwo1> !ping satmanuk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping satmanuk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK, Looks pretty decent
<ActionParsnip> SatManUK, 237ms
<spitfire> Download done.
<spitfire> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<spitfire> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<SatManUK> 237 ms hmm.. 2.3 seconds guess thats ok..
<ActionParsnip> spitfire, did you extract the files from the tar.gz?
<spitfire> :S to tell you the truth i cant find where they got downloaded
<atwo1> what do i add the nameserver to again
<atwo1> and how do i do that
<ActionParsnip> spitfire, then redownload to somewhere you know it is
<sub[t]rnl> atwo1: /etc/resolv.conf
<sub[t]rnl> open it with kate, or another editor
<tuxwulf_> So... How to prevent my network settigns from changing automatically?
<sub[t]rnl> tuxwulf_: you'll need to edit your /etc/network/interfaces
<tuxwulf_> sub[t]rnl: I can not do so with ifconfig on the fly any more?
<sub[t]rnl> not sure
<ActionParsnip> spitfire, then sudo cp the .so file to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<sub[t]rnl> not if you want it static
<atwo1> ok
<ActionParsnip> spitfire, then restart your browser
<atwo1> sub[t]rnl: thanks my net works now
<atwo1> ok
<tuxwulf_> Gee...... that bums me out... all that automatic stuff is for MS users...
<atwo1> im getting this issue where the screen is pushed accross from the left side by about 200px (this is in the native res)
<atwo1> im enablding the nvidia thing in restricted drivers
<sub[t]rnl> tuxwulf_: ifconfig'ing an ip up will only be temporary anyway, when you restart networking it gets read from /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> atwo1, you could use your monitor controls :D
<atwo1> last time i did this on restart it didnt detect the screen at all once it was loaded up
<atwo1> ActionParsnip: that doesn't work
<atwo1> anywhere near where its meant to
<tuxwulf_> sub[t]rnl:  Yes, but I want to be able to change it onnnnnnnne fly
<sub[t]rnl> tuxwulf_: then ifconfig your little heart out bro :D
<tuxwulf_> sub[t]rnl: ... Yes... I think you do not understand what my issue is...
<atwo1> ok it's enabled, now if i restatr and it doesn't detect it, i have to reinstall kubuntu
<atwo1> again
<ActionParsnip> atwo1, do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<atwo1> wait its restarting
<ActionParsnip> atwo1, so you have the latest
<atwo1> GREAT
<atwo1> it says 'no signal' and i can't see anything on the desktop
<sub[t]rnl> tuxwulf_: heh, you can set a static ip with ifconfig, but when you restart the network, it will not hold.  Adding the ip's to your interface file will keep.  No, you can't do it on the fly
<tuxwulf_> My eth0 gets an IP by DHCP. But, I want to hang my computer directly in the internet with one of my fixed addresses, just for a moment. So I use ifconfig to reconfigure the eth0. But the moment I plug in the public cable, my eth0 is downed, and the settings deleted.
<ActionParsnip> atwo1, ok then boot to your live cd, mount your drive and copy back your original xorg.conf
<atwo1> ok here's one for u
<tuxwulf_> In 7.04 this was no problem, but in 7.10 ... no way.
<llutz> tuxwulf_: you need to stop networkmanager handling your device
<atwo1> it loads to a blank black screen where i can enter text (it starts down half way on the scvreen) and nothnig else can be done
<atwo1> its plain text, pressing enter just enters to the next line
<atwo1> wtf
<tuxwulf_> liutz! Ah! Okay.
<ActionParsnip> atwo1, can you type startx
<atwo1> yes
<atwo1> and it does nothing
<atwo1> its just a black screen
<atwo1> that will accept text
<atwo1> and do nothnig with it
<spitfire> ActionParsnip: can you give me the proper sudo cp ... i dont know the format in which i can write it
<ActionParsnip> atwo1, boot to yourlive cd and get your old xorg.conf file back
<atwo1> ok brb
<atwo1> will need help doing what u suggested
<ActionParsnip> atwo1, id try a cold reboot too
<atwo1> i reinstalled the whole thing last time
<atwo1> yeah
<atwo1> it just
<tuxwulf_> liutz > Nope, same thing happens....
<atwo1> loads up the screen with 'kubuntu' and the blue bar fillnig up
<atwo1> then it gets further on and the monitor msg comes up 'no signal'
<atwo1> and it loads that black screen
<atwo1> rebooting done nothing
<atwo1> loading with disc now
<atwo1> oh snap
<atwo1> when it says 'start or install kubuntu'
<atwo1> oh wait nm
<ActionParsnip> atwo1, did you backup your original xorg.conf?
<atwo1> no
<atwo1> it was a fresh install
<vbgunz> anyone know how to effectively test a hard drives health? I cannot do anything with smartctl :(
<martin_> hello
<atwo1> martin_: hello
<martin_> its my first time
<atwo1> ActionParsnip: how do i copy the x from disc to hdd with k on it
<atwo1> martin_: lolz having fun?
<atwo1> ActionParsnip: how do i copy the x.org from disc to hdd with k on it
<martin_> dont know yet
<martin_> looks nice
<sigma_> whats the easiest way to setup the tv out on a nvidia 6600gt? i have the glx drivers installed and they are working
<sigma_> but it reports a modeline error whenever i try switching to the tv
<atwo1> someone tell me if i have kubuntu installed on the pc, and i boot from the cd how do i copy the x.org from the cd to the hdd of the computer it's loaded on?
<spitfire> frustration...
<tuxwulf_> How do I make K3b use a blank DVD to burn a CD image?
<spitfire> when i do the sudo cp the file i want to copy is in 'home/install...../libflashplayer.so
<spitfire> it says no directory found
<vzduch> spitfire: if that makes it easier for you, change to the dir where the file is
<atwo1> if i have kubuntu installed on the pc, and i boot from the cd how do i copy the x.org from the cd to the hdd of the computer it's loaded on?
<etfb> I hope this isn't so stupid that I'm appointed Idiot of the Week, but...  I uninstalled knetworkmanager.  Now I can't reinstall because (surprise, surprise) I don't have a network connection.  Can anyone suggest a solution that doesn't involve reinstalling?
<spitfire> vzduch: even with that its not working
<spitfire> check out the format please
<spitfire> sudo cp ./home/spitfire/desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<etfb> atwol: don't quite understand.  Is x.org a file on your CD, or do you mean the entire xorg (ie XWindows) system?
<vzduch> the dot before '/home' is wrong
<spitfire> vzduch: /home/spitfire/desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so': No such file or directory
<johann787> what is the baest way to upgrade ubuntu or install new packges, is it with the awget command ?
<ardchoille> spitfire: Desktop, not desktop
<etfb> johann787: definitely with apt-get, or its GUI equivalent aptitude.
<johann787> ok thanks
<ardchoille> spitfire: And, fwiw, mine is at:  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<ardchoille> spitfire: But I installed from the repos
<etfb> johann787: also check out the Add and Remove Programs option in your menu
<spitfire> PRAISE THE LORD ... finally all because of the capital D
<spitfire> thank guys
<etfb> spitfire: unix is case sensitive, because it makes it easier to cause people pain.  (Come on, you know that's the only explanation that fits the facts.)
<johann787> how about CPAN is it configured or do I have to configure something ?
<atwo1> if i have kubuntu installed on the pc, and i boot from the cd how do i copy the x.org from the cd to the hdd of the computer it's loaded on?
<atwo1> i mean that
<atwo1> whatever that main file is
<atwo1> i changed some settnig and i want to just replace whatever the main file is on the hdd as whats on the cd
<atwo1> its a fresh install
<atwo1> and the graphics driver getting enabled in 'restricted drivers' kills it
<atwo1> so it doesnt even recognise the screen is there
<etfb> atwo1: gotcha!  I suggest booting to a text login (Alt+F1 will let you do that if you're not there already) and then use the dpkg-reconfigure command.  Let me check the syntax...
<atwo1> it was a fresh install, all i did was what the thing suggests
<atwo1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<atwo1> and enable the nvidia thing in restricted drivers
<atwo1> but it kills eveyrthing
<etfb> atwo1: I don't trust those restricted drivers.  I think they're the reason I don't have wifi any more...
<atwo1> well whatever it was it totally fkd my system
<etfb> johann787: not sure about CPAN.  IF you have Perl installed, presumably it includes packages for handling CPAN.  Check the FAQs on their website.
<atwo1> but i can't get the native res to work without a big 200px blank spot on the left side
<atwo1> squishing the screen over
<atwo1> look im ready to just reinstall the whole OS atm
<atwo1> for the 2nd time thnis afternoon
<etfb> google for "xorg.conf" and the numbers of your resolution, eg 1280 800 or whatever
<etfb> That's how I fixed that problem.
<etfb> Don't recall the details now, but... there is no god but Google!
<atwo1> anyway
<atwo1> how do i reinstall x.org
<atwo1> or whatever
<atwo1> someone said mount the drive
<atwo1> and copy it from the disc to it
<atwo1> or something
<atwo1> im totally noob i just got gutsy this week
<atwo1> and have never used linux before
<etfb> atwo1: the CD should automount in Ubuntu, so ignore that advice.  I'm checking the reconfig syntax now...
<etfb> atwo1: try doing this from a konsole: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<atwo1> but its loaded on the disc at the moment
<etfb> Choose the defaults, except for the driver that stuffed up (pick vesa instead for that, perhaps)
<atwo1> but its loaded on the disc at the moment i can't get onto the hdd its installed on
<etfb> atwo1: ??? I'm exhausted after a long week and really not following you.  Can you rephrase that for my tired brain?
<Sulo_Seppa> Well, that's nice. First off, the live dvd didn't work for graphics unless I put noapic and other stuff, and second, it didn't have the wireless drivers.. I thought that kinda stuff was added in 7.10. How am I expected to connect to the internet if I need to download the drivers from the internet?
<atwo1> ok the story is.......
<etfb> Sulo_Seppa: I sympathise; I'm having hell with wifi drivers too.  Mind you, it's mostly self-inflicted in my case...
<atwo1> i installed kubuntu, the res is completely rooted in native. it's meant to be 1440x900 but using that forces the left edge of the screen inwards horizontally by about 200px. i enter the restricted drivers and turn on the nvidia detection and on restart it screws everything
<atwo1> im abuot to reinstall
<Sulo_Seppa> etfb: how so?
<etfb> atwo1: what happens if you press Ctrl+Alt+F1?  (press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back to the X window if necessary)
<atwo1> from what
<atwo1> when i restart the screen comes to a blank black screen
<atwo1> but i can type in text
<atwo1> that does nothing
<Sulo_Seppa> And I can get wifi working pretty easily, so why the _hell_ is it not included in ubuntu?
<etfb> Sulo_Seppa: I uninstalled knetworkmanager and can't get it back.  Wifi is included, but your installation may have stuffed up.
<etfb> atwo1: just try it from there.  Either it does something or it doesn't.
<atwo1> oi
<atwo1> that screen u told me to go to
<atwo1> the ctrl alt f1
<atwo1> thats what the screen looks like when i reboot after the above changes
<atwo1> can i use a shortcut there to make somethnig happen
<etfb> Press enter and see if you get a login prompt
<Sulo_Seppa> What? No, I need the drivers, I mean why the hell doesn't ubuntu come with wireless drivers?
<atwo1> wait
<atwo1> im restarting
<etfb> Sulo_Seppa: what hardware are you on (brand, model, wireless card, etc)
<atwo1> i restatr and it gets to this blank screen
<atwo1> with no prompt
<etfb> atwo1: try Ctrl+Alt+F2 and tell me what you see
<Sulo_Seppa> HP Pavilion dv9628nr Broadcom
<atwo1> OH MY FKING GOD
<atwo1> A LOGIN
<etfb> Sulo_Seppa: googling now... please wait...
<atwo1> IM LOGGED IN OMFG
<atwo1> so thats what that useless screen is for
<Sulo_Seppa> etfb: I know how to set it up
<atwo1> jwasuas
<atwo1> etfb: u just saved me so much
<etfb> atwo1: Aha!  Thank Google!  Now do the dpkg thingy.
<atwo1> now how do i make crapbuntu work
<atwo1> load the kde
<atwo1> and main everything
<Sulo_Seppa> etfb: It's just insane, because most wireless cards in laptops that I've seen are brodcom and intel (which is supported, obviously).
<atwo1> what do i type to load the KDE
<Sulo_Seppa> startx
<atwo1> i did that
<Sulo_Seppa> atwo1: what is your problem though?
<atwo1> it said
<atwo1> XIO
<atwo1> fatal IO error 104
<atwo1> connection reset by peer on X server ":0.0"
<Sulo_Seppa> Heh, you screwed up x?
<etfb> atwo1: do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command and go through the resetting of the windows system.  It _should_ fix all your problems.
<atwo1> all i did
<atwo1> i installed kubuntu, the res is completely rooted in native. it's meant to be 1440x900 but using that forces the left edge of the screen inwards horizontally by about 200px. i enter the restricted drivers and turn on the nvidia detection and on restart it screws everything
<atwo1> then
<atwo1> i get this blank screen
<atwo1> i ctrl alt f2
<atwo1> and login
<atwo1> type startx
<atwo1> and get what i just said
<Sulo_Seppa> oh
<Sulo_Seppa> okay
<Sulo_Seppa> well do you know how to use vim?
<atwo1> i dont know anything i've had a linux system for 2 days
<atwo1> and its given me shit the whole time
<Sulo_Seppa> okay then use nano
<atwo1> use what
<Sulo_Seppa> let  me try and explain..
<atwo1> im in some black screen
<atwo1> how do i get to desktop
<Sulo_Seppa> okay, in the terminal type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<atwo1> now what
<Sulo_Seppa> Go down do where you see something like Device "nVidia" and change it to nv
<atwo1> it says
<llutz> Sulo_Seppa: "Driver" "nvidia"  not Device
<atwo1> Device 'nvidia coporation nv24 [ngeforece fx 5500]
<atwo1> which is my card
<etfb> (I'll leave you two to it, since you're probably on the way now.  I'm popping over to #ubuntu to see if anyone there can help me...)
<Sulo_Seppa> okay
<atwo1> under what part is that
<Sulo_Seppa> 1sec
<llutz> Section "Device"
<llutz>  "Driver" "nvidia"
<llutz> change into "Driver" "nv"
<Sulo_Seppa> yeah
<atwo1> how do i save it
<Sulo_Seppa> alt-x to exit then it asks to save I think
<atwo1> no that made help mode disabled
<Sulo_Seppa> ctrl-x
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> saved
<atwo1> and i typed startx
<vbgunz> when partitioning a disk, isn't there a way to say *not* to automatically allocate 6% of the drive or something? I just formatted a 80GB hard disk, I got 75 out of it. with kubuntu insisting on taking 6% of space, I now only have 71GB of space... anyone know how to resize that 6%?
<atwo1> it's not 6%
<atwo1> finally, desktop is loaded
<vbgunz> my system backup is 73GB, I cannot trim it anymore :(
<StevenR> vbgunz: 80GB? 80GiB ?
<Sulo_Seppa> You want to remove the tables? good luck with that lol
<waltercool_eee> exist a method for know the cpu temp??
<sub[t]rnl>  /quit
<StevenR> waltercool_eee: lm_sensors
<sub[t]rnl> woops
<Sulo_Seppa> acpi -P
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> Sulo_Seppa: now my res is screwed how can i fix it without that restricted driver
<llutz> vbgunz: ext3? use tune2fs
<waltercool_eee> StevenR: but i /proc?
<Sulo_Seppa> Without the driver? I dunno
<atwo1> how can i force 1440x900 cover the whole scvreen instead of squishing the left side inwards by 200px
<waltercool_eee> in
<vbgunz> StevenR: it's pitched as an 80GB hard drive, looking at the label, it says 82.3GB. after formatting, the total size is 75GB, Kubuntu is taking up 6% and its leaving me with 71GB. my backup is 73GB :(
<Sulo_Seppa> waltercool_eee: acpi -P
<Sulo_Seppa> atwo1: Well..
<atwo1> its in native res now
<atwo1> but the left is shoved over
<waltercool_eee> Sulo_Seppa: Wow... thanks!! :P
<Sulo_Seppa> atwo1: if you really want to, then edit that xorg.conf file again and add the resolution you want with all of the other ones. it should be pretty obvious, but make sure to back it up
<llutz> vbgunz: man  tune2fs (-m)
<atwo1> its in the native res, it pushes the left side over for some reason
<atwo1> its covernig 15% of the screen as a thicxk vertical black strip
<Sulo_Seppa> Oh
<atwo1> oi
<atwo1> ok
<atwo1> i typed
<atwo1> alt ctrl backspc
<atwo1> it does
<Sulo_Seppa> Heh
<atwo1> xinit: connection to x server lost
<atwo1> then a prompt
<atwo1> then i have to type startx
<atwo1> man im reinstalling
<Sulo_Seppa> ctrl+alt+backspace logs you out
<atwo1> and just not using that shit restricted thing
<atwo1> it jstu kills it
<vbgunz> llutz: without a walkthrough, that man will take me quite a while to understand :( do you know of a walkthrough using tune2fs that addresses the 6% issue?
<StevenR> vbgunz: what is this 6% ?
<vbgunz> I found one once, I never thought I would need it. now I want to take a backup off site and am 2GB greater than the target :(
<llutz> vbgunz: set it to 2%: sudo  tune2fs -m 2 /dev/sdXY
<vbgunz> llutz: I'll try
<vbgunz> let me check man on -m
<Sulo_Seppa> atwo1: reinstalling ubuntu?
<llutz> <- not resonsible for data-loss
<atwo1> kubuntu
<atwo1> yes
<vbgunz> reserved-blocks-percentage, default is 5%... konqueror reported it as 6%
<atwo1> god i can't believe its so easy to completely screw this kubuntu os
<Sulo_Seppa> atwo1: if you want you can go with arch :p
<atwo1> all i do is tick 1 box and it doesn't even load
<llutz> vbgunz: they may have used a different value when creating the fs
<atwo1> it can't even snap the res to the size of the monitor
<atwo1> why am i even bothering with it
<atwo1> stressing and trying to figure it out when it can't even work out what res to use correctly when it's already turned on
<atwo1> w t f
<spitfire> hi all, is there DVD player ready with all the plugins, i cant play DVD's
<ardchoille> !wtf | atwo1
<ubotu> atwo1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<atwo1> sigh
<atwo1> ardchoille: do u just watch the channel all day waiting for someone to swear
<vbgunz> llutz: one quetion, /dev/sdc OR /dev/sdc1?
<atwo1> so you can enter triggers
<Sulo_Seppa> spitfire: get mplayer and the dvd restricted stuff
<llutz> vbgunz: sdc1, partition not coplete disk
<llutz> +m
<spitfire> i read it on the internet, but i didnt understand how to go about it
<vbgunz> llutz: well, the disk is fresh, no problem wrecking it :)
<vbgunz> I'll try
<llutz> spitfire: add medibuntu-repo and install libdvdcss2
<johann787> Hi, I reinstalled ubuntur with the user tester and password tester but I´m unable to do a sudo , Im thinking of going to another OS this sucks, is there anyway I can bypass this ????
<spitfire> llutz: can i use apt-get for both?
<johann787> the user tester is not in the sudoers list , this insident wil be repoted , and the I get a sendmail error
<llutz> spitfire: not to add the repo
<Sulo_Seppa> spitfire: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#CD.2FDVD
<johann787> I´m using the server version of ubuntu
<spitfire> llutz:
<spitfire> E: Type '“deb' is not known on line 78 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<spitfire> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<spitfire> :S
<spitfire> Sulo_Seppa: sorry that was for you
<vbgunz> llutz: very sweet!
<llutz> spitfire: "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free" <- entry
<llutz> vbgunz: did it work?
<vbgunz> 74.5GB, not I can squeeze 73 in just fine and take it off site :)
<vbgunz> s/not/now
<vbgunz> llutz: excellent tip, plenty thanks!
<llutz> welcome
<jilws> hi
<spitfire> sigh, watever man, i have no idea whats going on, thanks anyway
<llutz> vbgunz: xmas coming soon, time for new, bigger HDDs
<jilws> care  to chat
<vzduch> spitfire: syntax error.. did you paste the "" as well?
<vzduch> these have nothing to do in there
<spitfire> llutz: someone told me to do this echo deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt dapper main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<jilws> guy
<jilws> guyz
<spitfire> i did it, but nothing happened
<llutz> bah no automatix!
<ardchoille> spitfire: Please do not use automatix
<spitfire> wow ok
<spitfire> lol
<ardchoille> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<vbgunz> llutz: I have over 600GB in the box, 71GB is ill recoverable if something bad happened
<llutz> spitfire: you are still on dapper?
<spitfire> ok  i wont, but when i look at the list that you showed me, i didnt understand ****
<ardchoille> spitfire: Please make sure automatix is not in your sources.list
<hagabaka> has flash player stopped working for anyone?
<hagabaka> in konqueror
<llutz> spitfire: paste your sources.list to pastebin please
<spitfire> so wait... i open konsole
<llutz> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tt_> hi
<jilws> hi tt
<tt_> anyone could tell me how to set gcc flags?
<atwo1> !gcc
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tt_> lol thats not my answer but thanks ;)
<atwo1> heh
<atwo1> !gccflags
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gccflags - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<atwo1> lulx
<jilws> what up
<tt_> i was trying to find the file make.conf (like in gentoo) so i have onnly to set flags their and it do the rest for me
<tt_> but it seems like i cant  find it in kubuntu
<johann787> anyone know why I get the sudo error after install ?
<tt_> sudo error?
<jilws> anyone have nba live 2008?
<jrsims> How can I get my terminal to be transparent?
<jrsims> and is there a compositor for kde?
<tt_> go to system  -> Admin -> Users and reset your password by ur hand
<johann787> sudo passwd root -> Error: the user tester is not on the sudoers list, even if he is in the adm group
<jrsims> I like drop shadows behind my windows
<ardchoille> jilws: This is a support channel for kubuntu. You are welcome to join #kubuntu-offtopic for off-topic chat :)
<ianJ> you would need to use the rescue disk and groups id test the user and groupadd for that user
<johann787> tt_: I´m not in graphical mode
<tt_> oh
<jilws> can ask?
<tt_> too bad , i dont use shell/bash commands too much :S , so i cant help you in this
<tt_> but its somethings in the users mangrs (as i guess)
<stupidDood> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48182/
<johann787> tt_: do you know how to start the x mode ?
<jilws> how can i install ah windows office in kubuntu
<tt_> startx  , gdm or somethings
<johann787> tt_: ok thx
<tt_> np :) (i hope its correct)
<ardchoille> stupidDood: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<llutz> stupidDood: your actual sources.list pls
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Frieza> hello adept had a crash and is read only how to fix?
<ardchoille> stupidDood: Good thing you misspelled automatix :)
<ardchoille> !adeptfix | Frieza
<ubotu> Frieza: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i create a PDF
<stupidDood> llutz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48183/
<sub[t]rnl> Jay-Oh-En: open office can make them
<Jay-Oh-En> k then ill try
<llutz> stupidDood:  make the end looking like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48184/
<Jay-Oh-En> how do i installl open office?
<Frieza> and how can you clean the kubuntu installation ? because i only have 300 mb over from the 4 gb
<Jay-Oh-En> sub[t]rnl: my open office got deleted
<Jay-Oh-En> :[
<llutz> stupidDood: delete the two automatix-lines, and add the medibuntu
<ardchoille> stupidDood: You're also going to need to add the repo key if you plan to use the medibuntu repo
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | stupidDood
<ubotu> stupidDood: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sirjoshimus> how do you read a .lit file?
<llutz> sirjoshimus: ask microsoft ;)
<sub[t]rnl> Frieza: sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean might help a bit
<sirjoshimus> llutz: i got a bunch of ebooks and don't know how to open them
<stupidDood> llutz: its not saving after i add the file in the source list
<sirjoshimus> llutz: i felt m$ was the culpit, by gad
<llutz> sirjoshimus: its a proprietary ms-format
<stupidDood> line not file sorry
<sirjoshimus> llutz: i see
<llutz> sirjoshimus: google convertlit
<sirjoshimus> llutz: openoffice and kwrite wont read them
<atwo1> man
<atwo1> this OS
<atwo1> kubuntu
<atwo1> i've reinstalled like 3 times already
<atwo1> i have no idea why people use it
<sirjoshimus> atwo1: whats your boggle
<llutz> stupidDood: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list   then change the file and save, you need root-rights
<atwo1> a simple operation of setting the resolution to be native and not have a 200px black gap on the left side that squashes the screen over
<Jay-Oh-En> i just installed open office and now it looks ugly
<atwo1> hi jon
<llutz> ugly as hell or ugly as gtk?
<Jay-Oh-En> atwo1: lol
<Jay-Oh-En> llutz: like its grey and big fonts
<sirjoshimus> atwo1: press the auto button on your monitor
<atwo1> it doesn't work its some other issue
<stupidDood> llutz: done that
<sirjoshimus> atwo1: then my sympathies
<sirjoshimus> atwo1: what OS were you using before kubuntu
<llutz> stupidDood: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdread3
<atwo1> windows on this box
<atwo1> xp
<ardchoille> stupidDood: Did you add the medibuntu repo key like i suggested?
<atwo1> but kub is installing on ther now
<atwo1> im reinstalling
<stupidDood> llutz: shall i install without verification or with
<llutz> stupidDood: without or add the repo-key before like ardchoille suggested
<ardchoille> stupidDood: Adding the medibuntu key will fix that verification problem ;)
<sirjoshimus> atwo1: so you're saying its just the black space that happens?
<llutz> ardchoille: he ignores you :)
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<sirjoshimus> and your monitor auto center isnt working?
<ardchoille> llutz: Ah, ok
<stupidDood> llutz: ok now what?
<Jay-Oh-En> this is the problem im having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93286 but it doesnt state the fix
<llutz> stupidDood: installation completed?
<stupidDood> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<stupidDood> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<stupidDood> spitfire@Sonic:~$
<stupidDood> llutz: i guess
<sirjoshimus> llutz: thanks for the help, im converting them
<llutz> fine, play dvds and add that fr...ng repo key as described on www.medibuntu.org
<llutz> stupidDood: ^^
<llutz> stupidDood: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<Jay-Oh-En> this is the problem im having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93286 but it doesnt state the fix
 * stupidDood is crying, done all that and still wont play DVD's
<llutz> stupidDood: which app, kaffeine?
<stupidDood> yea
<stupidDood> llutz: says no plugin to handle this something something
<llutz> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<atwo1> oi
<atwo1> where is that resolv.conf thing
<atwo1> ?
<atwo1> kdesu kate somethinsomethnig/resolv.conf
<atwo1> ??????¿????
<atwo1> anyone
<atwo1> PLZ SOMEONE
<atwo1> where is resolv.conf i have to add a nameserevr in it
<atwo1> never mind
<atwo1> i found itttttttt
<poison--> morning guys
<atwo1> N\/h
<atwo1> hi*
<Jay-Oh-En> this is the problem im having http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93286 but it doesnt state the fix
<atwo1> oi
<atwo1> [08:56pm] <atwo1> N\/h
<atwo1> [08:56pm] <atwo1> hi*
<atwo1> LOL
<Jay-Oh-En> wow where do you live
<Jay-Oh-En> its 2:56 in the morning here
<romunov> noon here
<atwo1> australia
<Jay-Oh-En> dang
<Jay-Oh-En> i live in las vegas
<atwo1> omfg
<atwo1> do u gamble constantly
<romunov> i'm from europe :>
<Jay-Oh-En> no
<atwo1> oi
<atwo1> are u near hungary
<romunov> werent there some school shootings in vegas recently?
<atwo1> i want a hungarian wife
<romunov> neighboring country, as a matter of fact
<Jay-Oh-En> romunov: yes
<atwo1> they're all so fkin delicious
<romunov> brides.hu? :>
<atwo1> LOl
<Jay-Oh-En> brides.ru
<romunov> women are the same no matter where you go
<romunov> oh, except japan.. i hear
<Jay-Oh-En> omfg japanies girls are bomb
<atwo1> no
<atwo1> wait
<atwo1> hungary
<Jay-Oh-En> omfg "Japanese" girls are bomb
<atwo1> have u seen sophie moone
<romunov> i was thinking in terms of a different culture
<atwo1> and sandy whatstername
<atwo1> wait up wait up
<atwo1> hungary > *
<atwo1> i'm <i>hungary</i> for those girls LUL
<romunov> and how old are you?
<Jay-Oh-En> mexico = dirt
<atwo1> mexico
<atwo1> = how chicks with black hair and tanned skin
<Jay-Oh-En> africa = dirt/AIDs
<romunov> and i'm telling you, they're all the same
<Riddell> atwo1, Jay-Oh-En: lets stop this now
<romunov> everywhere they want half :>
<Jay-Oh-En> ok
<romunov> (reminiscent of eddy murphy's standup gig)
<Jay-Oh-En> sorry Riddell :D
<poison--> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<atwo1> ease up
<atwo1> it was a 5 second deviation
<atwo1> :>
<atwo1> god
<atwo1> im so drunk/smashed already
<atwo1> it's been such along week
<atwo1> im sick of working
<atwo1> wait
<atwo1> lets go
<atwo1> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ricanelite> for some reason i cannot get amarok running right, i just installed Kubuntu and when i installed amarok it opens very slow and runs slow
<ricanelite> i just removed it, should i restart my pc and then try to install it amarok again?
<Stevethepirate> ricanelite: you ever used Amarok before?
<ricanelite> no
<Stevethepirate> Hmm.
<Stevethepirate> When you say "runs slow" what you mean?
<Stevethepirate> Like when you try play a song?
<Stevethepirate> Or in general?
<ricanelite> well just opening up
<ricanelite> well yeah in general
<ricanelite> like now it crashed and took forever to close it up
<Stevethepirate> How much RAM you got?
<Stevethepirate> And CPU?
<ricanelite> 2 gig of ram
<ricanelite> dual core pentium 2.0ghz
<Stevethepirate> Hmm. I have similar
<Stevethepirate> but 4 gigs ram, and 2.4 ghz CPU :P
<Stevethepirate> um. okay.
<ricanelite> yeah i will upgrading my ram in the next few weeks
<Stevethepirate> rm -rf ~/.amarok
<Stevethepirate> sudo apt-get remove amarok
<Stevethepirate> sudo apt-get install amarok
<Stevethepirate> Go into it.
<Stevethepirate> See again.
<Kohlrabi> actually amarok doesn't need 4 gigs :)
<Stevethepirate> No, seriously, shame that i bought the extra 3 gigs -just- for amarok
<grandi> it doesn't?
<atwo1> oi
<atwo1> my res is screwed
<atwo1> its on native res
<atwo1> and the left side is squished over by abnuot 200 px
<Stevethepirate> Kohlrabi: its quite obvious. I've used amarok on my 64 meg RAM p2...
<Kohlrabi> yeah
<Stevethepirate> atwo1: adjust the screen
<atwo1> LOL
<atwo1> that doesnt work man
<atwo1> SRSLY
<atwo1> its some drive fk up
<Stevethepirate> or, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kohlrabi> Stevethepirate: I wasn't the one going to upgrade his RAM :P
<Stevethepirate> I was just asking
<Stevethepirate> I've had people asking why their PC runs slow
<Stevethepirate> and its like 256 meg /ram
<Kohlrabi> ugh
<Kohlrabi> OK :)
<Stevethepirate> running like apache servers, tinyproxy, and liek 100 services
<Kohlrabi> still, you could use amrok just fine, if you confi..
<Kohlrabi> yeah, OK :)
<grandi> well my firefox runs slow
<grandi> i think some update messed someting up
<dansko> Hi
<dansko> can someone help me?
<luke_> with what?
<dansko> i got a problem
<dansko> i used opensuse first
<Tw|sT> Atleast it's just firefox running slow, and not a distribution upgrade gone wrong...  A few weeks ago, I came in from work exhausted, not thinking, and ran the Kubuntu Dist. upgrade via synaptic... it worked... at first... but 1/3 way thru the upgrade, it bricked!  I ended up having to backup everything I could via tarballing the directories, and had to reinstall... so I upgraded that way instead
<dansko> but i tried kubuntu now
<dansko> but the problem is, theres a lot diffrent from opensuse
<dansko> i want to install programs like compiz fusion and the themes and stuff
<luke_> right
<dansko> but i can only install compiz manager
<luke_> you use apt
<luke_> or adept manager
<dansko> ye i tried
<dansko> but theres a lot less software then opensuse
<Tw|sT> have you installed synaptic
<dansko> or can i add repositories?
<luke_> yes you can
<luke_> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tw|sT> 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'
<luke_> add repos to that
<dansko> oke where can i find a list with all repositories?
<luke_> I don't think there is one :)
<luke_> there is one for Compiz Fusion
<dansko> lolz, where i find the repos then?
<dansko> yes but i want community repos
<dansko> with lots of craps :P
<Tw|sT> search google: Kubuntu Apt repos
<dansko> oki
<dansko> ty
<Tw|sT> ;)
<Tw|sT> np
<luke_> and enable universe and multiverse repos in sources.list
<Tw|sT> absolutely
<dansko> sorry, im not familiar with text mode and console
<dansko> u just used windowmanager
<Tw|sT> you'd like synaptic, alot , I think.  it's totally graphical
<luke_> That's Gnome isn't it?
<dansko> i dont know, i just use kde
<luke_> use Adept Manager
<Tw|sT> it works regardless
<luke_> :)
<dansko> can i ask you something
<luke_> I don't like Gnome
<luke_> yes
<dansko> me neither
<Tw|sT> I don't either
<Tw|sT> sure
<dansko> is kubuntu really the most popular distro?
<dansko> and user friendly?
<luke_> yes
<dansko> lolz oke
<luke_> It has been for me anyway :)
<dansko> i think i REALLY REALLY REALLY need to get used to kubuntu
<dansko> cuz im like holy crap wtf is this
<Tw|sT> last I remember, it was... but check http://distrowatch.com
<dansko> ok, i used opensuse before, and i liked it alot
<luke_> hehe
<dansko> lots of software and stuff
<johann787> I found out how to enable the root account in the server version Its rather simple and should be documented
<dansko> yes i used that
<luke_> I don't really like SuSE
<dansko> why not?:)
<johann787> boot the cd again and choose rescue
<ardchoille> johann787: They don't want it documented
<johann787> ask for a command shell and change the password for root
<luke_> It's really confusing
<Tw|sT> personally, and I've used many distros, Kubuntu has been the most friendly distro I've used since 1997
<dansko> why's that?
<ardchoille> johann787: Please don't post that here, it's neither recommended nor necessary
<dansko> ok, well i like kubuntu alot especially its very fast i think
<johann787> If I´m setting up a server I want to enebla the root acount , but if im setting up a desktop machine the sudo is fine
<dansko> but i need to get used to all the functions
<luke_> indeed
<ardchoille> johann787: That's fine for your server, but we should follow recommended and supported procedure when advising others.
<dansko> do you think there's more software available to (k)ubuntu than for SuseA?
<dansko> -a
<johann787> Well you need to know about the sudo BUG in the 7.10, I´m unable to do a sudo when I´m finished installing
<Tw|sT> best bet... if you want root active, don't use Kubuntu, or Ubuntu... use Debian 4.0r1 instead.  It's more designed for hackers/programmers
<luke_> dansko: there is the same ammount
<Tw|sT> have you tried using 'sudu su' ?
<dansko> ohyeah, its universal aint it?
<Tw|sT> yup
<dansko> so if i want to use repos from suse i can use them on kubu?
<dansko> for exampl
<Tw|sT> negative
<dansko> e
<dansko> i thought so
<Tw|sT> the packages are compiled differently
<luke_> you can use alien
<luke_> but it doesn't always work
<Tw|sT> suse uses RPMs, like Fedora/RHEL
<ardchoille> Use of alien is also not recommended.
<dansko> ok
<ardchoille> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Tw|sT> Kubuntu uses DEB packages, like debian
<dansko> aha ok :)
<luke_> you can always complie it
<dansko> yes but i think compiling is a risk
<Tw|sT> now, you *can* use Debian packages natively
<dansko> i dont even know what it means exactly ;p
<Kohlrabi> dansko: why?
<Kohlrabi> It just takes ages
<dansko> cuz last time u needed to enable xgl
<Kohlrabi> When you need to compile every app
<luke_> I think not
<Tw|sT> I've had no probs compiling from source, other than getting the dev environment together in the first place...
<dansko> i used this command: gnome-xgl-switch --enable-xgl and i forgot one -
<dansko> my pc wouldnt boot anymore :P thats only a command
<Tw|sT> the problem was that there is no meta-package for it
<dansko> when i try to compile amsn the computer trips like hell
<Tw|sT> so, ya gotta know what you need.
<Kohlrabi> dansko: maybe just x wasn't starting?
<dansko> i dont know, im a newbie to linu
<dansko> x
<Kohlrabi> ok :)
<dansko> :p
<dansko> ima find some repos
<dansko> ty for help :)
<luke_> :)
<Tw|sT> that's one area where I've found that Fedora's package system was better thought out... but, all distros are constantly improving, and I expect that that will be remedied soon enough... ppl just have to request it and it'll eventually happen
<Tw|sT> but, that said, I sucessfully installed a good dev environment, enough to compile UnrealIRCD, espernet IRC services, and bopm onto a Athlon 64 3000+ running Kubuntu 7.10-x64
<Tw|sT> it's been running flawlessly now for about 6 weeks on that installation.
<Tw|sT> though, I *do* have one complaint... but it's with another vendor... UltraVNC should be ported to Linux.  I say that because it's got the best security model of any VNC server that I've used since VNC arrived on the scene
<Kohlrabi> the good thing is that you can "apt-get build-dep" for packages which are present in apt
<Kohlrabi> I didn't knew that a while back, gave me headaches compiling mplayer-SVN :)
 * Tw|sT works on his Linux & Windows Servers remotely, most of the time, using Xming to make a XDCMP connection to the Xserver itself.
<Tw|sT> (rather, uses UltraVNC for windows servers, and Xming for Linux)
<Tw|sT> Synaptic, which is a front end for apt, has that option (build-dep).  It also has an option that auto adds recommended packages as if they were deps.  This is really handy.
<Tw|sT> btw, synaptic is multi platform.  I started using it on Red Hat 8.0-psyche, and have used it on every distro since.  On a few of them, I did have to add repos (found them via a google search), but overall it's been the best package manager that I've found
<Kohlrabi> wasn't synaptic the GNOME-pendant to adept? :)
<ardchoille> Kohlrabi: most gnome apps can run quite well in kde and vice-versa
<Tw|sT> I'm not sure that it's gnome dependent, but then again, I always install support for gnome apps.  Thing is, I do that only so that I can run gnome apps within KDE
<atwo1> wtf just happened
<Tw|sT> right
<ardchoille> atwo1: Please watch your language in this channel. You have been given several reminders.
<atwo1> Jay-Oh-En: oi
<atwo1> talk here so he shuts up
<atwo1> Jay-Oh-En: oi
<Jay-Oh-En> atwo1: pastebin.com
<Jay-Oh-En> oi?
<atwo1> wait up
<gnu> hi
<atwo1> god what a tosser
<Jay-Oh-En> seriously
<Jay-Oh-En> omg
<Jay-Oh-En> he needs a nap
<aone> http://pastebin.com/d44dbde48
<Jay-Oh-En> so atwo
<atwo> there
<atwo> ^
<Tw|sT> anyways, as soon as I install Kubuntu, I open Konsole, and run 'sudo apt-get install synaptic'.  After Synaptic is installed, I install the two meta packages 'KDE' & 'gnome'.  This installs all the base packages for both environments.  From there, you can install anything else you need with a much higher level of success of it working.
<Mez> atwo, don't make me ban you here too
<atwo> Mez: leave me alone please i'm working on this issue, thx
<Mez> atwo, then stop making personal attacks against members of the community
<atwo> i'm not making personal anythnig on anyone im trying to talk to jay oh en
<atwo> you're just hassling me
<atwo> and im not even talking to u in here
<atwo> Jay-Oh-En: any idea?
<atwo> on what to change to make it work
<Jay-Oh-En> atwo: yes
<atwo> it's on native res atm
<atwo> but it pushes the left side over
<dansko> hi im back again
<atwo> for some odd reason
<crush_groove> Tw|sT, / what are meta packages ?
<Tw|sT> I have an idea... use a query chat.
<Mez> atwo, I believe calling me a tosser is consdered an attack
<Jay-Oh-En> atwo: ill edit your xorg
<dansko> twist can you help me again for a sec?
<Tw|sT> crush_groove: meta-packages are compound packages that link to several subpackages.
<Tw|sT> basically, they install suites of applications
 * Tw|sT is about out of time... and has to get ready for work
<atwo> Jay-Oh-En: ok
<Tw|sT> dansko: I'll send you my email address, and will help out as possible as time allows.
<dansko> ok that would be great
<kubu> question.. the universe repo is not included on the dvd right? only main and restricted?
<Jay-Oh-En> atwo: ok i edited it
<Jay-Oh-En> http://pastebin.com/m27ff289b
<Jay-Oh-En> atwo: or just go to system settings
<Tw|sT> dansko : see PM.
<Jay-Oh-En> monitor and display atwo
<atwo> how do i copy it all
 * Tw|sT splits to get ready for work
<Jay-Oh-En> atwo: then set it there
<E_mE> ive backed up my home directory to a new drive under /usr/home .. i will be reinstalling kubuntu from afresh onto / and then linking my /home to /usr/home after reinstall.. should all my app configurations remain as before?
<Jay-Oh-En> atwo: join #mychannel
<dansko> can anybody help me?
<kubu> hmm.. have i gotten it right? b|cos if i use the dvd only and add universe to it. it wount work, so for using universe you have to use an online repo right?
<dansko> i tried to install packages, but when i do its says that it cant connect, cant find source for packages or that when it installs packages it could be that it screws up system...?
<crush_groove> sudo apt-get gnome? << will install meta package?
<dani_> hi
<crush_groove> hello dani
<ardchoille> crush_groove: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<atwo> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<atwo> well
<atwo> i give up
<sigma_kubuntu> anyone here used skype for linux and adobe reader 8 for linux?
<atwo> this piece of ass system can't even detect the resolution on a fresh install
<atwo> waste of 2 days
<sigma_kubuntu> atwo: give up at what?
<atwo> on this Os
<bazzieb> can someone help with format a usb attached HDD please???
<atwo> krapbuntu
<ktosia> $ ./skype
<ktosia> bash: ./skype: No such file or directory
<ktosia> ktosia@ktosiowo:~/dap/skype/skype_static-1.4.0.118$ file ./skype
<ktosia> ./skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.4.1, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<ktosia> wtf ?!
<sigma_kubuntu> atwo: u using gutsy?
<atwo> the latest
<atwo> over and overi install it
<atwo> and every fix i do just kilsl everything
<atwo> and i have to reinstall
<atwo> and it can't even snap res to the monitor size
<atwo> on native res
<atwo> terrible crap
<atwo> someone tell me if there's a linux version worth getting started on that isn't as crap as kubuntu that can't even work out the monitor res
<ardchoille> atwo: I'm tired of your disrespect of others, disregard of channels rules, and overall bad attitude.
<Jay-Oh-En> haha
<Jay-Oh-En> good job
 * Jay-Oh-En high fives ardchoille
<sigma_kubuntu> why can speedcrunch not be displayed using the arial font?
<kubu> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Ressu^> Suomalaisia ? :F
<mib_> i'm searchin for the command to configure my xorg in use of a dialog
<mib_> can somebody help me
<Riddell> mib_: displayconfig
<Riddell> or dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ardchoille> mib_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mib_> i'll try thx
<crush_groove>  does that command replace original config from the primary package .. or is that a way to edit the xconfig file ?
<mib_> now what is the newer drv, th "nv" or the "nvidia", or are they the same (have a geforce 4400 ti)
<ardchoille> crush_groove: It edits /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ardchoille> mib_: You should use the nv (2d) driver unless you have manually installed the nvidia (3d) driver
<crush_groove> ty ardchoille  .. just sittin here watchin and learning .. so my questions are kinda random
<ruxpin> will kde4 be available for 7.10 release?
<ardchoille> crush_groove: Good job, that's how  ilearned so much :)
<mib_> have installed it already nvidia-glx-drivers
<crush_groove> ruxpin kde4 will be released in jan
<mib_> did an tut for this
<ardchoille> ruxpin: 7.10 has already been released.
<crush_groove> "supossedly"
<crush_groove>  7.10 is released based on gnome
<crush_groove>  kde is released based on kde
<ardchoille> mib_: Then you can use the nvidia driver
<apothus> l
<apothus> Hi i am looking to transfer a stack of files, from an ubuntu install to windows yet i cannot get write permissions to the external drive i want to use, any ideas?
<maarten> is the external drive ntfs formatted?
<apothus> yeah :(
<maarten> ok, and do you use the 'new' ntfs-3g driver?
<apothus> i dont think so
<maarten> hm, you need ntfs-3g to write to ntfs partition, the old driver only supports reading
<apothus> ok great, thanks
<apothus> ill give it a try
<maarten> ok, you can install tne hte ntfs-3g package for the driver and the ntfs-config package to configure your system to use it
<maarten> (you have to run ntfs-config and you can check which driver to use i believe)
<apothus> ok
<maarten> Now i have a question: about KDE4 RC2 build for hardy. Launchpad hasn't build the amd64 version yet and I see some errors in the buildlog for it because of dependancy problems. Does anyone know when the amd64 version will be succesfully build?
<onishidato> hey
<onishidato> can we scan Window XP virus from Kubuntu?
<maarten> @noishidato: yes you can with clam-av
<maarten> that is an opensource virusscanner
<onishidato> maarten: can you say again th name?
<crush_groove>  does linux need an av ? .. or anykind of exploit watch<> program ? or is it fairly safe if its a single user machine with no porn surfin and dlin .. haha
<elisiano> clamav
<maarten> onishidato: the name is actually clamav (withouth the dash)
<maarten> onishidato: you can use klamav as kde frontend if necessary
<onishidato> you know
<maarten> crhush_groove: it depends on your usage but as workstation usually not. As a server you could use a firewall etc
<onishidato> my window has virus
<onishidato> but i can't get in to fix it
<onishidato> so
<mib> i have several problems with my graphic settings, fist i can´t start "nvidia-settings"
<crush_groove>  ty maarten
<onishidato> i have to use Kubuntu to fix it outside
<mib> (nvidia-settings:5454): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<maarten> onishidato: If your windows is really infected i would try to save my files with kubuntu (scan them with clamav to be sure they don't have any viruses) and back them up. next reinstall your windows ;)
<dreamcoder> still cant get frostwire to work grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<onishidato> maarten: yeah
<onishidato> maarten: i'm trying to do that, thanks :)
<onishidato> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mib> @all: can somebody help me, wann start nvidia setting but it wont > (nvidia-settings:5454): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<ruxpin> ardchoille: so? :)
<ruxpin> ardchoille: I asked if it will be available for 7.10
<mib> also nvidia-glx-enable seems to work but theres no change in the xorg.conf then
<ardchoille> ruxpin: 7.10 was released back in October
<ruxpin> ardchoille: and is updated frequently, no?
<mib> nvidia-glx-config enable of course
<ardchoille> ruxpin: I'm not up on kde4, I don't use it. But I have seen the rc updates available in the repos
<ruxpin> ardchoille: yeah, that's what the kubuntu web site says .. I just wonder if it'll be officially supported
<ardchoille> mib: Try this in a terminal: kdesu nvidia-settings
<ardchoille> ruxpin: I'm not sure
<mib> adchoille: ok that works thx, but what is about the nvidia-glx-config enable > what does it do?
<mib> or what should it do
<ardchoille> mib: I'm not sure what that command does exactly
<mib> ardchoille: k
<maarten> mib: it should switch the driver from nv to nvidia in your xorg.conf
<dreamcoder> anyone know how to get kubuntu to work
<dreamcoder> sorry
<dreamcoder> anyone know how to get *frostwire* to work
<crush_groove>  I ran the "tail -f /var/log/syslog" command just to see what it got me .. and I have like a TON of ips hitting my machine .. with nothing running .. any idea ?
<cheguevara> dreamcoder, should just work
<mib> maarten: k thanks, i read that it should add several option for section modules in xorg.conf but it didn´t do anything, so the nvidia setting was already set manually, nevermind, i do my setting with the nvidia-setting
<cheguevara> whats the problem
<dreamcoder> it shows in the taskbar then just closes
<dreamcoder> i changed which java i was using but to no avail
<cheguevara> gutsy>
<cheguevara> *gutsy?
<dreamcoder> yer gutsy
<cheguevara> hmmm should work fine
<cheguevara> tried running it from terminal?
<dreamcoder> i will now one sex
<dreamcoder> sec*
<Voyage_> my firewall "firestarter" sys tray icon auto disappears, and i have to run it manually again every time. why.. ? how can i stop it?
<cheguevara> :p
<dreamcoder> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48202/
<bazhang> Voyage_: firestarter is merely a front end for iptables; once you set it, you don't need to leave it in the menu bar, like norton or pc-cillin
<crush_groove> Voyage_,  .. open firestarter/edit/preferences/minimize to systray'
<crush_groove> Voyage_,  IF you just want to see it
<crush_groove> bazhang,  is correct
<bazhang> http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm Voyage_ read that please
<Voyage_> crush_groove i have already enabled that option. but despite that. it auto disappears. i wan to see it all the time.  eg. to see alerts (play goes red) when a network intrusion is done.
<dreamcoder> any clue?
<crush_groove> Voyage_,  firestarter is woefully inadequate for seeing a network intrusion ...  if you just want to watch ips bounce off . its good  any1 who is good enough to intrude your nw is certainly good enough to get around fs.. if you have enabled BOTH the boxes in preferences id google it . cuz mine works fine on gutsy and on fiesty
<Voyage_> how will i know for any intrussion has done... any even if i dont need to see the icon. why ... does it auto disappears..?
<Voyage_> i want to see the icon changed to red when intrusion occurs. and i can see the blocked ip port in "events"
<mohammad> Hello, How can I add all packages of Debian Etch DVD to Kubuntu Software Sources?
<mohammad> crush_groove: ?
<Lynoure> mohammad: it's not adviced for... But some packages will install fine.
<bazhang> mohammad: why would you want to?
<mohammad> Lynoure: Why? Kubuntu is debian-based and I think Debian packages should work properly in kubuntu, should they?
<mohammad> bazhang: I have 3 DVD of debian and they have many packages, so I want to add them to my resources
<bazhang> mohammad: what packages?
<ardchoille> mohammad: Yes, kubuntu is debian-based, but there have been many modifications.. and I have seen people mess their systems by mixing distro packages.
<Lynoure> mohammad: debian-based and debian are two slightly different things. The versions of software differ, and you might end up with a mess of debian and kubuntu that no-one wants to help you with
<Lynoure> If you are capable of helping yourself, and find the risk of breakage worth it - or just interesting - go for it.
<mohammad> bazhang: ardchoille: Lynoure: u mean there are special packages (for example Eclipse) for Debian and Kubuntu separately?
<ardchoille> mohammad: yes, this is why there are debian repos and ubuntu repos.
<bazhang> mohammad: you can search at packages.ubuntu.com; you can also add a firefox plugin to search from your google search window
<bazhang> mohammad: alternately, you can open up konsole and type apt-cache search packagename and see if it is in there
<mohammad> bazhang:  ardchoille: Oops, I have downloaded 4 un-useful DVDs? :((
<ardchoille> mohammad: Useful if you plan to run debian :)
<bazhang> mohammad: only if you don't want to run debia
<bazhang> n
<crush_groove> ardchoille,  is part of the trick to successfully getting a larger package selection to make yourself aware of alternate repositorys ? or is thier a main base that will load to your apt-get and thats it ..?
<mohammad> bazhang: ardchoille: Unfotunatelly I dont remeber who told me to download these DVDs to add to Kubuntu repos, so I cant kill him :D
<ardchoille> crush_groove: I always stick with the official repositories and add medibuntu. In doing this I have found that everything I need is in the repos. It does little good to add millions of repos if the packages are able to break things.
<crush_groove> nodz ., thats what I have . ty
<ardchoille> crush_groove: If you're running Gutsy, then all of the good repos shold be enabled by default.
<mohammad> bazhang: ardchoille: thx
<crush_groove> yessir
<ardchoille> yw
<bazhang> mohammad: no worries :}
<rian> I've got a machine that has a network connection that at random times stalls for a random length of time
<rian> I can start a ping and let it run and after X amount of time it pauses and then happily continues.. but in the time that it's pausing the machine is completely unavailable on the network
<bazhang> rian: you can stop the ping; control c should do it
<rian> well yes, but that's not the problem
<crush_groove> sudo update && upgrade? <<< is that right
<crush_groove> sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<rian> bazhang: my network stalls, the ping is just a way of showing it
<rian> crush_groove:
<crush_groove> ?
<rian> crush_groove: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rian> hit enter too fast ;)
<crush_groove> drats
<crush_groove>  ty rian
<rian> np
<crush_groove>  so with && you still need full path always ?
<rian> for as far as I know, yeah
<crush_groove> ko
<rian> I don't often use &&, if I need to do more than one command I just hit enter first :p
<crush_groove>  can you unpack that for me rian ?>
<crush_groove>  if I hit eneter first I can run multiple commands with no switch ?
<crush_groove> rian .. nm
<crush_groove>  I gotcha
<rian> heh, no. sorry.  I meant I don't often need to switch or pipe
<crush_groove>  Im over here hittin enter again and again
<crush_groove>  hahahahaha
<crush_groove>  duh
<rian> I wish I could figure out whats wrong with my other machine >_<  this network stall thing is really annoying
<mikkael> is there a log file created by aptitude ?
<neville> Do any of you good people know if it is possible to pick up what comes through S-Video or the Composite connectors in a TV tuner card in Kaffeine?
<dreamcoder> i aint starting a row but i only want one OS so does anyone know of a way to use firmware toolbox 4.6 on kubuntu? if any one knows what that is
<rian> neville: I'd say it's possible if the tv card is properly installed it should show up as an input device, or no?
<rian> dreamcoder: no idea, never heard of it :)
<dreamcoder> xbox 360 firmware tool
<dreamcoder> it require .net framework to run
<neville> It's detected fine by Kaffeine, and as the correct hardware
<rian> dreamcoder: well, it might.. depending on which part of the .NET code it needs
<rian> neville: but it's not showing output (or input, I guess)
<neville> But no options to change input
<neville> Yeah, pretty much
<rian> neville: have you tried other apps? XawTV maybe? Just to test
<neville> It also fails to find any television channels, which I've been attributing to a piddly antennae
<neville> Nope, thanks for the idea though
<rian> give XawTV a shot to see if you can capture the input there.. if not I'd probably look at the driver
<Teixen> fdg
<neville> Okay, thanks for the info
<Dizzm> hey
<rian> hello Dizzm
<crush_groove> Im getting a random error in amarok "/lib/security/pam_securetty.sorok/" what is this
<crush_groove> nm dont answer that .. imma try to find it
<Dizzm> im trying to set up a CS: S dedicated server, except for the desktop enviroment (KDE/Gnome) any difference on preformance ??
<Dizzm> of ubuntu and kubuntu
<rian> besides the desktop they are the same
<Dizzm> desktop doesn't make one have better preformance then the other ?
<rian> underneath Ubuntu and Kubuntu (and all the other buntus) are exactly the same
<frindou> hello room
<Dizzm> alight thanks
<rian> hello frindou
<frindou> how are you rian
<rian> anyone know what could be the reason for kubuntu to stall it's network connection?
<I3ooI3oo> is there a setting to delay the input of keystrokes.  cause this morning i can't type on my laptop i feel asleep with it on the bed and pressed some keys too much... I know it't a setting since after a reboot p untill login the keyboard function correctly
<rian> I'm good, thanks :)
<BrianV> Hi all
<rian> I3ooI3oo: try looking for 'slow keys' in keyboard settings
<BrianV> I am playing with the KDE4-RC2 install
<BrianV> however, whenever I try to launch a KDE4 session, it gives me an error about having to setgid, then sends me back to kdm
<frindou> any one help me for compiz
<I3ooI3oo> If i hold the keys down for 2 sec it types.
<rian> no idea BrianV, I'd guess there are actually support rooms for KDE4
<I3ooI3oo> I can't find slow keys in keyboard settings
<rian> I3ooI3oo: are you using KDE?
<I3ooI3oo> yes
<BrianV> rian: could you direct me to a kde4 support room?
<rian> I3ooI3oo: lookin', I had this problem a while ago
<rian> BrianV: I can google it for you :)
<BrianV> I can google it myself
<BrianV> however, a brief search brought up no hits
<rian> I3ooI3oo: I was wrong, it's in regional & accessibility >> keyboard filters
<rian> BrianV: hm
<I3ooI3oo> ok i think i have it
<rian> de #kde4-devel, BrianV
<rian> de = try
<rian> no guarantees.. they might not be into giving support
<I3ooI3oo> thanks rian I found it while googleing slow keys
<I3ooI3oo> i knew it had to be something
<I3ooI3oo> thanks again
<rian> I3ooI3oo: np
<BrianV> rian: lol. I was told to leave there and ask here
<BrianV> I'll try #kde
<rian> BrianV: haha
<rian> BrianV: good idea, sorry :)
<BrianV> although my issues I think may have something to do with kubuntu
<rian> possibly
<crush_groove>  I am getting  "/lib/security/pam_securetty.sorok " error from amarok ..what is this ?
<crush_groove>  googled it and got nada
<rian> crush_groove: is it spelled like that?
<rian> crush_groove: it looks like a typoed "pam_security.sock"
<ubuntu> HI everybody
<rian> hello ubuntu
<crush_groove> rian yes
<crush_groove>  Ill google other way ?
<rian> crush_groove: what's the error say?
<crush_groove> exactly that rian
<crush_groove>  I cp-ed
<crush_groove> wait
<rian> nothing else? just that?
<crush_groove> yea
<crush_groove> 1 sec
<rian> :)
<crush_groove> the collection scanner was unable to process these files :/lib/security/pam_securetty.sorok/
<grul> http://youtube.com/watch?v=RoLV_IkcIQk
<I3ooI3oo> that was just a pain in the arse,  try unlocking a PC with slow keys active 10 digit password with upper/lowers/and symbols
<rian> I3ooI3oo: I purchased a new keyboard because I thought my keyboard was busted
<I3ooI3oo> damn
<rian> crush_groove: amarok is indexing your computer and probably didn't have access to that file, I'd uncheck the /lib folder in the preferences for collection scanning
<rian> I3ooI3oo: then after hooking it up that one had the same problem.. I hit the keyboard with two hands flat and appearantly pressed shift for about 8 seconds or so and had a 'slow keys setting' window popup
<crush_groove> nodz
<crush_groove>  is "snort" a good tool for the single user that doesnt have any other boxes ?
<JohnFlux> I ran a game that changed my resolution and the game crashed
<JohnFlux> so now I'm stuck in 600x480
<JohnFlux> how can I change the resolution? :)
<rian> JohnFlux: ctr+alt+backspace
<rian> beware, you're logging in again
<JohnFlux> without killing X :-D
<rian> hehe
<crush_groove> chuckles
<rian> try the settings?
<JohnFlux> I was thinking I should be able to do it with xrandr
<JohnFlux> but I can't seem to get it to work
<JohnFlux> xrandr -s 0    does nothing
<rian> my own issue just got even cooler.. I just tried a sdl live cd and then my network connection is fine, but when I boot back into kubuntu it starts stalling and pausing again, hrm
<rian> JohnFlux: try using -o instead of -s?
<JohnFlux> rian: still nothing hmm
<JohnFlux> doing, say, xrandr -s 1280x1024   just does nothing
<JohnFlux> i'm stuck in 640x480  strange
<rian> LjL is giving people an early christmas it seems, heh
<rian> JohnFlux: I'd say you're stuck booting X or the machine as a whole
<JohnFlux> yeah i think so too
<zvezdichko> how could I shedule a file system check for my next system load?
<matflasch> hi
<matflasch> i've got a problem: when I want wo manage my package lists in adept, the background color of this dialog is black and the buttons are not labeled or the color is equal to the button color. how could I fix this problem?
<rian> zvezdichko: no idea, sorry
<rian> matflasch: is this only in adept?
<matflasch> I've got this problem in pokerth6 too, this is a sdl app
<rian> but other dialogs are fine/
<matflasch> yes, rest is very fine
<rian> hm, right click the titlebar of adept
<rian> maybe check the theme in "configure window behaviour.."
<matflasch> I installed last night, the problem was from the beginning, tried to fix it, but no chance... theme is plastik (default)
<matflasch> other themes have this problem too
<matflasch> this is a screenshot: http://matflasch.sytes.net/sshot.png
<matflasch> everything works fine, but the "source dialog" is black
<rian> sorry, back.. was someone at the door
<matflasch> :)
<rian> I have no idea.. it's really weird because the other dialogs do get drawn properly
<LjL> Software Sources is Qt4
<LjL> so it's different from other dialogs
<rian> adept isn't writen in qt4 as a whole?
<LjL> no
<LjL> adept is a plain KDE application
<dansko> hi
<dansko> i need help
<rian> dansko: whats up?
<dansko> when i try to login as root it says verification error, but when i edit system settings in my own account its no problem i use same password
<matflasch> could not understand, why only this dialog and the pokerth app are like this
<dansko> i dont get it really
<rian> LjL: then have him reinstall qt4 maybe?
<LjL> rian, doubt that will do anything
<rian> does qt4 use themes?
<rian> dansko: where and how are you trying to login as root?
<LjL> rian, it certainly can, but i think it should just use the default style in a normal Gutsy installation
<dansko> i try to login as root
<dansko> but it doesnt work
<dansko> and when i use su
<LjL> perhaps it's something in ~/.qt, but i'm not sure where to look
<dansko> it says verification error
<LjL> !root > dansko    (dansko, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dansko> tyvm
<rian> is there a qt4 room maybe?
<dansko> so there actually is no root?
<LjL> dansko: the root account is locked. use sudo, it works fine.
<dansko> sudo is the same as root but then only from another account huh? ok i will try that, thanks alot :)
<LjL> rian, maybe, but this is certainly an ubuntu specific problem, this is the correct channel really...
<robotpoke> what's the command line command to reconfigure postfix?  dpkg-configure ...
<robotpoke> something like that?
<dansko> i already like kubuntu better than suse now :D
<LjL> sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<robotpoke> cool, thank LjL
<sigma_kubuntu> has anyone gotten the nvidia tv out working with the glx repo drivers here?
<LjL> !tv out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<emilsedgh> !kde4 -> siavash
<sigma_kubuntu> dansko: suse is hopeless!
<bazhang> heehee
<dansko> lolz, i like it actually but i think kubuntu rox it :D
<Jyzygzel-> how do i do a distribution update?
<Jyzygzel-> from 7.04 to the newest
<jpatrick> !upgrade | Jyzygzel-
<ubotu> Jyzygzel-: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rian> matflasch: I can't find anything on your problem
<Jyzygzel-> i read those
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Jyzygzel-> they were wrong
<sigma_kubuntu> LjL: tried that. didnt quite work. how come switching the display in the nvidia control panel doesn't work
<Jyzygzel-> "Not all updates can be installed"
<rian> Would there be any reason why my kubuntu installation lags/pauses/stalls my network connection?
<Jyzygzel-> "Run a partial upgrtade, to install as many updates as possbile"
<emilsedgh> !KDE4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4>. The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 1 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<matflasch> rian: I'll try to reinstall some things or try a new user to fix it, I'll tell, if I find the problem, thanks =)
<rian> thanks matflasch :)
<emilsedgh> !KDE4 -> Siavash
<LjL> !bot > emilsedgh    (emilsedgh, see the private message from Ubotu)
<matflasch> see you later ^^
<emilsedgh> LjL: I know, thanks :)
<Jyzygzel-> looks like the commadnline tool works
<LjL> !no kde4 is <reply> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule. RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<ubotu> I'll remember that LjL
<emilsedgh> LjL: i just didnt know its case sensetive
<LjL> emilsedgh: it isn't
<emilsedgh> LjL: when i asked it to tell about kde4 to siavash, it said that knows nothing about kde4, maybe i did someting wrong, sorry for that :)
<LjL> emilsedgh: "->" is not ">"
<BluesKaj> Jyzygzel-, run a sudo apt-get update and watch the speed. Maybe your repos are very busy.
<Jyzygzel-> lol is that ur solution
<Jyzygzel-> the GUI didn't work but console updrage works
<BluesKaj> not a solution , but it could tell when not to upgrade :)
<bazhang> Jyzygzel-: yeah, adept is not my favorite either : the cli is so much easier as well
<Jyzygzel-> indeed
<BluesKaj> I had the same problem here in Canada during the first week that 7.10 was released ,net upgrade failed 3 times
<Jyzygzel-> i've upgraded already 2000 packets today
<BluesKaj> gave up on adept and did a clean disk install
<Jyzygzel-> 1300 more to go
<Jyzygzel-> from 6 to the newest ;)
<BluesKaj> well, good luck then
<Jyzygzel-> but atleast the download is fast
<Jyzygzel-> 1MB/s
<rian> alright, I'm heading out again, later folks
<SatManUK> can you recomend a stock control program for ubuntu there is nothing in package manager afaik
<jpatrick> SatManUK: kmymoney2 prehaps?
<dreamcoder> is it possible to install .net framwork on kubuntu and then use a program which depends on .net?
<dreamcoder> using wine etc
<LjL> dreamcoder, there is a free implementation of .NET called Mono
<LjL> i don't really know if it can run .NET applications out of the box
<LjL> but just FYI
<dreamcoder> thanks
<SatManUK> i was thinking kmymoney or gnucash
<Jyzygzel-> wtf
<bazhang> bye rian
<Jyzygzel-> the ubuntu upgrade stopped
<Jyzygzel-> it said Failed Failed Failed
<Jyzygzel-> and now its stuck
<Jyzygzel-> the internet stopped wrking :o
<I3ooI3oo> the whole internet or just your internet connection
<Jyzygzel-> internet connection
<Jyzygzel-> why is this
<BluesKaj> SatManUK, do you mean an inventory control app to keep track of stock on shelves and in storage etc ?
<Jyzygzel-> wwhy would it drop
<I3ooI3oo> i would assume different computer then the one you are on
<SatManUK> yes
<Jyzygzel-> i didnt do anything
<BluesKaj> Jyzygzel-, cuz the adept upgrader sucks
<SatManUK> i mean initially i don't plan to have that much stock but its good to get something into place now
<I3ooI3oo> yum ftw
<SatManUK> im putting the business plan together for a new business and i want to include all this into my research
<Jyzygzel-> and now i bet when i ctrl -c
<BluesKaj> kmymoney is a financial
<BluesKaj> It operates similar
<BluesKaj> to MS-Money and Quicken,
<Jyzygzel-> it removes everything
<Jyzygzel-> and starts over
<BluesKaj> opps sorry
 * genii puts on a new pot of coffee
<SatManUK> i have used kmymoney and gnucash
<BluesKaj> SatManUK, I've heard od a stock control app used in some large markets called ELVIS , (don't ask what acronym stands for :)
<Jyzygzel-> jesus christ its stupid
<matflasch> I'm back :)
<Jyzygzel-> i had to start it all over again
<BluesKaj> but the elvis i see here is just a text editor of some kind
<matflasch> I just move my home-dir and created a new one, now I have to reconfigure my apps, but everything works fine now. the error could be in .kde/* or .qt/* or something, couldn't locate it exactly
<SatManUK> i found squirrel pos
<SatManUK> but its for restraunts
<SatManUK> dunno if it could be adapted or not
<BluesKaj> SatManUK, the apps on google-linux all cost money
<SatManUK> yeah
<SatManUK> im looking on sourceforge atm
<SatManUK> is it hard to convert a rpm to deb?
<SatManUK> maybe i will look on rpm find
<BluesKaj> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<snarkster> good morning all
<SatManUK> package alien?
<snarkster> brb
<SatManUK> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mariposa/
<snarkster> so i installed kde4 rc2 live cd the other day and its been kinda an uphill battle. :)
<snarkster> but its working and is very pretty.
<SatManUK> i couldn't get kdm/kde4 to even load so..
<SatManUK> i had to remove it - it broke package management
<dreamcoder> so tMono the .net application.. i am just wondering wether i would be able to run a application in wine and make wine use that program
<Jyzygzel-> isn't NTFS-3G safe?
<BluesKaj> snarkster, congrats , you are one of the few who had a successful kde4 install ...I tried 2wice , kept breaking , stalling , freezing , dumped it :)
<snarkster> BluesKaj: I started playing with some setting and my screen went white.. been a fight ever since.
<snarkster> with out root access I cant use synaptic.. and since kde4 doent have a user manager im kinda stuck. Im sure I can do it through console but not sure how.
<dreamcoder> whats the best version of ubuntu?
<genii> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<dreamcoder> ok thats fair enough
<trappist> if that question could be answered objectively, there would only be one version
<genii> It's up for debate, 7.10 has many unresolved issues. 7.04 seems stablest at this tiem
<BluesKaj> snarkster, can't you login to kde3 ?
<genii> Then there are the Hoary diehards
<trappist> oh version like release?
<snarkster> no Im fully into kde4..
<snarkster> of course I understood that Id be in bleeding edge and have issues
<BluesKaj> ahh, not a side by side install
<salman> http://www.theatremp3.net/Types.php?type=1
<SatManUK> this program is only 25k
<SatManUK> it can't be finished at that size..
<snarkster> BluesKaj: Nope. crazy aint it
<crush[A]> 7.10 is workin gr8 for me
<crush[A]> not 1 issue .. even with invidea drivers
<salman> http://www.theatremp3.net/Types.php?type=1
<onishidato> hey guys
<onishidato> how can i log in another computer
<onishidato> using ssh localhost?
<snarkster> ssh -Y user@host
<onishidato> is there another way?
<onishidato> my friend using window
<snarkster> vnc
<onishidato> vnc?
<snarkster> or tsclient
<Jyzygzel-> where can i start samba
<jussio1> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<casey_> wait try krdc
<TameLion> onishidato use putt
<onishidato> !krdc
<Jyzygzel-> where can i start samba
<snarkster> krdc is great.. needs some tihngs installed
<casey_> krdc needs krfb i believe
<snarkster> rdesktop
<onishidato> ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krdc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<casey_> ~rdesktop
<casey_> !redesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<casey_> !rdesktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussio1> !info krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 976 kB
<casey_> go look in the package manager
<casey_> its there
<jussio1> !botabuse > casey_
<sub[t]rnl> Jyzygzel-: you can start samba from a cli.  sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<romunov> has Dolphin got "sort by extention"?
<Jyzygzel-> NIIICEEE
<crookshanks> !botabuse > crookshanks
<Jyzygzel-> the upgrade
<Jyzygzel-> it broke my APT
<sub[t]rnl> Jyzygzel-: sudo dpkg --configura -a
<Jyzygzel-> sub[t]rnl a shitloads of text
<Jyzygzel-> i mean A LOOT
<jussio1> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jyzygzel-> the kind that says "reinstall"
<amber_> hello
<sub[t]rnl> !hi | amber_
<ubotu> amber_: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Jyzygzel-> http://pastebin.com/m502310a2
<Jyzygzel-> try recover from that
<Jyzygzel-> hah
<salman> Meri dua hai tum naik seerat ho ...... Tera dil teri tarhan khoobsurat ho ......... Mil jaye har cheez tujhay dua say
<salman> phele...... khud dua ko tere hathoon ki zaroorat ho ...
<amber_> hi what???
<salman> amber this is for you
<sub[t]rnl> Jyzygzel-: try sud apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get update
<sub[t]rnl> sud/sudo
<jussi01> salman: please keep it to english in here
<Jyzygzel-> oh ok :D
<onishidato> salman: what does it mean?
<salman> plz tell how can i No such nick\channel
<Jyzygzel-> sub[t]rnl now its done
<salman> means tell
<salman> me
<salman> plz
<Jyzygzel-> am i now 7.10?
<Jyzygzel-> how do i know if i am?
<sub[t]rnl> Jyzygzel-: lsb_release -a
<onishidato> version
<Jyzygzel-> it says im Ubuntu 7.04 but that should change after reboot?
<jpatrick> Jyzygzel-: yep
<sub[t]rnl> should have changed now
<sub[t]rnl> or is it after reboot?
<saame> hi
<sub[t]rnl> Jyzygzel-: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sub[t]rnl> Jyzygzel-: just to be sure
<Jyzygzel-> ok
<Jyzygzel-> sub[t]rnl there is still lot to be done
<Jyzygzel-> Need to get 0B/879MB of archives.
<ShawnRisk> I am having trouble with GUI, using 7.10, I can't get into the GUI right now.  I have these errors: error: Fatal server error: no screens found.  XIO: fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.    Error: Unable to locate/open config file, Error: Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0), Error: open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory, 
<ShawnRisk> any ideas?
<SatManUK> funny you should be talking about .net
<SatManUK> i just found something called eCity that runs on .net
<sub[t]rnl> ShawnRisk: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sub[t]rnl> ShawnRisk: sounds like you need to generate a working xorg.conf
<ShawnRisk> :P
<savetheWorld> Hi, for 7.10 is there a tool I can run directly to configure X? (X is not currently working)
<I3ooI3oo> when trying to configure a src I am told that c compiler can not create executables
<saame> aMeri dua hai tum naik seerat ho ...... Tera dil teri tarhan khoobsurat ho ......... Mil jaye har cheez tujhay dua say
<saame> phele...... khud dua ko tere hathoon ki zaroorat ho ...
<sub[t]rnl> savetheWorld: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jussi01> saame: English please.
<Dr_willis> I3ooI3oo,  you instaleld the 'build-essential' package yet?
<SatManUK> saame which language?
<savetheWorld> ShawnRisk: got that ? ^^^^^^^^
<ShawnRisk> yep
<savetheWorld> ShawnRisk: let me know if it works. :-)
<I3ooI3oo> i doubt it
<ShawnRisk> okay
<I3ooI3oo> looking now
<Dr_willis> To reconfiguire X -->  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> I3ooI3oo,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<crush[A]> -phigh?
<crush[A]> wassat?
<ShawnRisk> I tried that, and now I get errors still
<sub[t]rnl> -phigh generates the high end resolutions, it wont prompt you for the rest of the configuration
<I3ooI3oo> thats what i was looking for
<crush[A]> ty sub[t]rnl
<saame> i don;t know english
<jussi01> saame: which language?
<I3ooI3oo> Dr_willis installing now thanks couldn't find it when looking through adept-installer
<I3ooI3oo> damn it wants the install cd
<ShawnRisk> Error: Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0), Error: open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory, Warning: VESA(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc0000000, 0x1000000), Error: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable  Ideas?
<I3ooI3oo> can i make it dl the files?
<saame> this is hindi
<jussi01> I3ooI3oo: just remove the cd from your source
<I3ooI3oo> ko thanks
<msemtd> um, I'm in a bit of a fix trying to upgrade a kubuntu feisty to gutsy - my Xclient was killed and the update seems to be stuck doing something
<msemtd> htop reports /usr/bin/python /tmp/kde-root/adept_updatera2WqFa.tmp-extract/dist-upgra...
<ShawnRisk> anyone know how to fix the errors I have?
<saame> Tum Door Sahi Muj Se
<saame> Sapnoo Ma Tu A Jao
<saame> Bechain Mere Dil Ko
<saame> Pal Bar Behla Jao,
<saame> Koi Lamha Nahi Kut Ta
<saame> Tujay Sochay Bina Jana
<saame> Yadon se Nikal Kar Kabhi
<saame> Mere Saamanay A Jao,
<saame> Bus Itni Se Khawahish Hai
<saame> Nadaan Mere Dil Ki
<saame> Phir A Key Chalay Jana
<saame> Ek Baar Tu A Jao,
<bazhang> oy
<saame> Bachaini Si Dharkan Ma
<saame> Na Aankhon Ma Neenden Hein
<saame> Be Kaif Tabbiyat Ki
<saame> Koi Waja Bata Jao.
<saame> Jan 16
<saame> ASSALAM.O.ALIKUM
<saame> H r u?
<amed> hola
<saame> ALLAH THE MAKER
<saame> Everything that we see around us,
<saame> Allah made it for us.
<saame> Allah made the sky and the land,
<amed> como estan amigos
<saame> Allah made the sea and the sand.
<I3ooI3oo> bye bye
<saame> Allah made the plants and the trees,
<saame> Allah made the birds and the bees.
<saame> Allah made the hills and the rivers,
<saame> Allah made the beautiful flowers.
<saame> Allah made the sun to give us heat and light,
<saame> Allah made the moon to brighten the sky at night.
<ShawnRisk> spammer
<saame> Allah made the twinkling stars,
<saame> Allah made us as we are.
<saame> Allah bless u and your family
<saame> ALLAH HAFIZ
<amed> oigan tengo un problema alguien me puede ayudar?
<BluesKaj> how come he made an idiot like you ?
<bazhang> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ShawnRisk> :P
<msemtd> This Allah bloke is pretty cool - can he fix my system :)
<bazhang> stop saame
<SatManUK> !ar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ar - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jembouge> hey there
<amed> como entro a esos canales
<SatManUK> !pk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jembouge> !es
<SatManUK> !ur
<ubotu> Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<saame> Tum Door Sahi Muj Se
<saame> Sapnoo Ma Tu A Jao
<saame> Bechain Mere Dil Ko
<saame> Pal Bar Behla Jao,
<saame> Koi Lamha Nahi Kut Ta
<saame> Tujay Sochay Bina Jana
<saame> Yadon se Nikal Kar Kabhi
<saame> Mere Saamanay A Jao,
<SatManUK> !ru
<bazhang> amed: click on the link
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<saame> Bus Itni Se Khawahish Hai
<ShawnRisk> stop
<ShawnRisk> stop
<saame> Nadaan Mere Dil Ki
<ShawnRisk> stop
<saame> Phir A Key Chalay Jana
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal or PriceChild!
<yamal> !ops
<saame> Ek Baar Tu A Jao,
<saame> Bachaini Si Dharkan Ma
<saame> Na Aankhon Ma Neenden Hein
 * yamal watches saizai leave
<ShawnRisk> Error: Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0), Error: open /dev/fb0: No such file or directory, Warning: VESA(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc0000000, 0x1000000), Error: AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable  Ideas?
<SatManUK> ljl thanks :)
<jembouge> isn't this channel supposed to be all English?
<SatManUK> it is..
<bazhang> yes
<jembouge> not according to what I saw when I logged in
<jembouge> anyway
 * BluesKaj shakes his head ...as if we can understand hindi in here 
<jembouge> nice to "sse" you :)
<ShawnRisk> any ideas?
<SatManUK> hindi isn't islam..
<SatManUK> hindi would be
<SatManUK> erm..
<SatManUK> i forgot..
<jembouge> from India
<jembouge> ?
<msemtd> ShawnRisk: the type1 module is font rendering I think
<jembouge> any way
<amed> tks
<I3ooI3oo> there are many indian islamics
<BluesKaj> yes SatManUK he said it was hindi
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ShawnRisk> msemtd: what do I do to fix this?
<BluesKaj> heh
<SatManUK> ah
<amed> what's up?
<msemtd> ShawnRisk: uh, no idea - it seems to be saying that the AIGLX driver can't do direcct rendering of fonts
<msemtd> ShawnRisk: perhaps there's some ATI users who've seen the samething
<ShawnRisk> weird
<BluesKaj> ShawnRisk, did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<msemtd> does your X work at all?
<ShawnRisk> maybe I have to work in CLI which I like, but would like GUI sometimes
<ShawnRisk> I tried
<ShawnRisk> It did with 7.07 in recovery mode
<ShawnRisk> now in 7.10 not at all
<msemtd> ShawnRisk: drop back to an SVGA driver in the meantime
<waylandbill> anyone using the fish protocol know if there is a way to increase the timeout before disconnecting from the server?
<snarkster> fish protocol?
<msemtd> ShawnRisk: might be ok with SVGA - no accelleration but should function unless your ATI card has duff onboard memory
<amed> somebody help me
<ShawnRisk> there is no SVGA selection
<waylandbill> snarkster: fish://  (for secure shell connections)
<snarkster> oh
<msemtd> ShawnRisk: is that when you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ??
<ShawnRisk> yep
<amed> in spanish i don't have help
<backpro> when my kubuntu start kde start automatic i install xfce how to rub it >?
<backpro> when my kubuntu start kde start automatic i install xfce how to run it >?
<waylandbill> snarkster: I guess you'd call it an ioslave if we wanted to get that technical. :)
<msemtd> ShawnRisk: that's the limit of my knowledge! any other driver that looks suitable?
<ShawnRisk> nope
<ShawnRisk> I need to fix the errors first
<snarkster> lets not get to technical..
<lg188> HI
<amed> hi
<snarkster> some of us havent had our coffee. :)
<ShawnRisk> I will figure out something
<pastulio> how do i disable my kde wallpaper so that it never even loads up at startup? i need to do this so that my compiz wallpaper shows, which is behind the kde wallpaper. someone please help
<ShawnRisk> I have more details
<ShawnRisk> thanks
<amed> help
<amed> help
<amed> help
<amed> help
<amed> in spanish
<waylandbill> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<amed> no hay nadie ahi
<backpro> when i start ubuntu X started automatic how to stop it and start console ?????????
<amed> ubotu no hay nadie en esse canal o no responden
<crush[A]> pastulio,  maybe panel/settings/background/none
<pastulio> ive tried that, it only makes my background black
<pastulio> but my compiz wallpaper is still behind it
<crush[A]>  nodz
<msemtd> backpro: log into a vt with Ctrl-alt-f1 for example then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<waylandbill> backpro: /etc/init.d/gdm or /etc/init.d/kdm  ... stop the one on your system and you'll only have the console.
<amed> i need help
<crush[A]>   pastulio /join #compiz_fusion
<crush[A]> very good there
<trappist> backpro: sudo update-rc.d -f kdm remove if you want to stop X from starting at boot
<amed> hi somebody
<SatManUK> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<amber_> hi everyone who like linux
<crush[A]>  trappist  is kdm remove part of that line ?
<snarkster> at boot up hit enter to get menu and edit the start by changing the 5 to a 3
<SatManUK> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<trappist> crush[A]: yes
<crush[A]> ty btrappist
<snarkster> is there away to set root password in a console
<snarkster> sudo will not let you do that
<trappist> snarkster: yes but it's not recommended
<msemtd> re-query: I'm in a bit of a fix trying to upgrade a kubuntu feisty to gutsy - my Xclient was killed and the update seems to be stuck doing something
<amber_> root passwords r root
<trappist> snarkster: ubuntu ships without a root password for a reason
<waylandbill> or modify the /boot/grub/menu.lst entry from 5 to 3 to boot to runlevel 3 by default.
<bazhang> amed you need help in spanish?
<snarkster> trappist: Thanx, but synaptic is requesting root password
<crush[A]> waylandbill,  whats runlevel 3 ? no background ?
<trappist> snarkster: how are you running it?  you should be giving it your user password
<msemtd> bazhang: amed has left
<waylandbill> console only
<crush[A]> ty
<waylandbill> snarkster: synaptic is probably asking for the sudo password.
<snarkster> trappist: by clicking the synaptic icon in the new kde4 menu
<bazhang> msemtd: thanks--I have joins and leaves blocked :}
<amber_> boungour
<ibilic> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.g
<ibilic> what does this mean?
<trappist> snarkster: oh, I've heard that the kde4 packages have an issue with root/sudo like that.
<crush[A]> snarkster,  kde 4 is still unstable ?
<trappist> ibilic: bad package in the repo, probably
<waylandbill> snarkster: if you must know though... sudo passwd  will assign a root password.
<trappist> crush[A]: it's not even released yet!
<amber_> hello9
<crush[A]> trappist,  snarkster,  has it ..
<WaltzingAlong> the sudo password?
<ibilic> trappist: I just wanted to install flashplugin-nonfree
<WaltzingAlong> waylandbill: ?
<amber_> sudo
<trappist> crush[A]: it's available, just not released.  it's basically unstable by definition.
<msemtd> anyone know the right way to fix a dist-upgrade that's hung?
<snarkster> hmm runs fine on my laptop
<ibilic> how do I reinstall a package?
<snarkster> but understand things will be changing
<waylandbill> WaltzingAlong: the user password to give to sudo. I mean not the root password.
<trappist> msemtd: hung how?
<WaltzingAlong> msemtd: yes. konsole. sudo aptitude -f install; sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<trappist> ibilic: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<snarkster> nice
<msemtd> WaltzingAlong: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<WaltzingAlong> !aptfix | msemtd
<ubotu> msemtd: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<snarkster> ive been trying to get ndiswrapper on this thing since I installed kde4 rc2
<crush[A]> what is that snarkster  ?
<snarkster> ndiswrapper allows you to use windows NIC drivers for hardware without linux support
<crush[A]>   why is that important snarkster  if you have a connection ?
<snarkster> im on a wire right now.. I want wifi
<abdulla> check out my desktop guys :) http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/13/f_mydesktopm_81765b4.png&srv=img33
<crush[A]>  << sits and reads to learn so my questions are random ..
<crush[A]>  ahh gotcha
<msemtd> WaltzingAlong: hmm, it seems that each time I kill one of the processes locking the database, another takes its place. Maybe that's kicked off the upgrade again
<ibilic> what does it mean when it says in Adept manager under Requested in red letters: "BREAK (install)"?
<WaltzingAlong> msemtd: is there still the python script running? if so, then yes it would be doing exactly as you describe
<WaltzingAlong> ibilic: means that something would be installed but a prereq does not exist for it
<msemtd> WaltzingAlong: yup - it's using 0% cpu so I guess the front-end death hung its IO
<bsander> ibilic: it means that some dependencies for the install can't be met. You'll risk "breaking" your system if you continue to perform the installation
<msemtd> WaltzingAlong: shall kill the python!
<bsander> that's worst case, but still.. you'll at least break one or more apps
<WaltzingAlong> ibilic: breaking may be a bit of a stretch - depending on the package - more or less that the package will be installed but it or others may not work as expected
<waylandbill> ibilic: as WaltzingAlong said..  and most likely an unsupported repository is causing it.
<WaltzingAlong> if at all
<ibilic> i am just trying to install swf-player after the installation of flashplugin-nonfree failed
<Voyage_>  the icon of firestarter turns red when an unauthorised access try is made and if it is visible in the tray always. i can observe that.      and any way. why does it disappears. how can i make sure it doest ?
<ibilic> would it be a good idea for me to reconfigure my packages using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"?
<Dr_willis> ibilic,  that may ask a lot of questions.. but shouldent hurt anything.
<Dr_willis> Unles of course you answer wrong. :)
<WaltzingAlong> ibilic: but still will not take care of the 'broken' you see in adept
<ibilic> i've done it yesterday when Adept crashed
<ibilic> right
<ibilic> so how do I get rid of the broken thing?
<ibilic> how do I at least diagnose the problem?
<Dr_willis> whats broken?
<ibilic> it shows up when I try to install swf-player
 * Dr_willis scrolls up.. Wishes there were irc clients that could color code base on who said what. :)
<BluesKaj> I was more successful whn went from dapper to edgy by changing the repos to edgy sources then doing the: apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> Flash has had issues for the l;ast few days due to some issue.. Not sure what the deal is. I thought it had been fixed by now.
<bazhang> adobe has a new version out iirc
<WaltzingAlong> Dr_willis: nothing, ibilic just asked what adept meant with big read broken
<Dr_willis> bazhang,  yea. and somehting with the md5sum got messed up. I dident pay much attention to it all. :)
<Dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a    - can take a lot of time. :()
<SatManUK> !cab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SatManUK> how to extract .cab files?
<Dr_willis> !find cab
<ubotu> Found: cabber, cabextract, cableswig, ghc6, ghc6-doc (and 18 others)
<Dr_willis> thers a tool called cabextract
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !info  cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (gutsy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<ibilic> doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a :(
<TuX_Claudiu> ro
<Dr_willis> I do recall some of the pages at the !apt factoid having some common problem/fix's for when your packaing system gets confused
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<msemtd> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<snarkster> how is someone to know thats what you do to fix apt when it breaks?
<snarkster> going for a smoke
<BluesKaj> snarkster, see above
<msemtd> snarkster: no idea! mibbee we just gotta trust the bot!
<snarkster> well yah, but new people will not know what to do..
<BluesKaj> msemtd, read the !aptfix above
<ibilic> incidentally, when I try to trash something, my trash button has "_: Verb" at the beginning... it's annoying... anyone else?
<Dr_willis> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Dr_willis> fix's a lot of the probklems
<SatManUK> thanks for that cabextract worked like a charm Dr_willis
<ubuntu_> can any one help me?
<unperson> Hi, has anyone here used Mathematica on Kubuntu Gusty?  I'm having some weird display problem where the window becomes garbled if I scroll.  Anyone had this?
<jussi01> !ask | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dobo> how do i type special characters using their unicode values? ALT+ doesn't work for me :(
<ubuntu_> when you boot my computer and select linux it says cannot mount selected partition
<ubuntu_> how can i fix that problem
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  this is on a new install?
<ubuntu_> yes its new
<ubuntu_> and when i select windows it run but linux doesnt
<ubuntu_> it says cannot mount selected partition
<Dr_willis> SO you get the grub menu, select linux. it boots a little bit then says that eh?
<SatManUK> night all
<ubuntu_> ye
<ubuntu_> correct
<bazhang> night satmanuk
<ubuntu_> error comes up cannot mount selected partition
<Dr_willis> Sounds like the installer may of gotten confused. what partition is it not being able to mount?
<bazhang> error number ubuntu?
<unperson> I suspect this problem may be related to the problem with the X Composite Extension, as mentioned here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mathematica#head-f257f6630497b04601075cc9a92b88a26e60e21b
<ubuntu_> 27 erorr
<Voyage_> is there a way to make sure that a specific app is running all the time. and making it run when its not running in the sys tray?
<unperson> But the work around they mentioned (which has worked for me in the past on other Ubuntu systems) doesn't seem to be working here.
<unperson> I'm actually running mathematica on a remote machine in this case, though, and forwarding if over ssh.
<ubuntu_> so what should i actually do?
<unperson> Voyage_: Can you clarify the second part?
<bazhang> grub error ubuntu
<Voyage_> unperson i want it to be keep runing in sys tray.
<bazhang> firestarter Voyage_?
<ubuntu_> so theres no way of fixing it in the command box
<ubuntu_> i would just have to reinstall linux again?
<Voyage_> bazhang - check this. its a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firestarter/+bug/174249
<Voyage_> bazhang yes
<unperson> Well, if no one has any idea about that specific error, can anyone tell me the correct way to turn off the composite extention?
<msemtd> ok, the !aptfix info hasn't fixed things - I have thousands of packages held back
<WaltzingAlong> msemtd: after aptfix, sudo aptitude -f install && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade in konsole
<snarkster> ubuntu you get error 27 when trying to mount a partition?
<ubuntu_> ye
<ubuntu_> error 27
<ubuntu_> it says annot mount selected partition
<snarkster> ubuntu have you tried to repair the partition?
<ubuntu_> but i see windows and linux on the slection menu to run which operating system
<unperson> Voyage_: Well, if you just want something to restart if it crashes, you could just have a cron job that checks periodically to see if it's running and, if not, restarts it.
<WaltzingAlong> ubuntu_: so what changed that you now see this?
<snarkster> ubuntu fsck -y /dev<partitons name>
<ubuntu_> were do i type that
<ubuntu_> command box?
<Voyage_> unperson yes. how to do it
<unperson> Voyage_: Actually, assuming the process actually exits, you could presumably start it with a script that basically restarts the process any time it exits (i.e. in a never-ending loop).
<snarkster> ubuntu there are different words for different things, in linux we have konsole, or terminals not command box
<Voyage_> unperson yes. how to do it?
<Jyzygzel-> hey where was the ATI help for ubuntu?
<Jyzygzel-> how to install ATI card
<bazhang> for firestarter, it's a waste of cycles--it's just a front end for iptables
<msemtd> WaltzingAlong: uuh! fingers crossed some grief with lvm2 but I don't use it AFAIK
<ubuntu_> okay so how do i know what partition name do i have?
<snarkster> ubuntu_:  if you can get to a konsole or command line interface then yes. being that the partition isnt mounted youll have no issues
<unperson> Voyage_: Well, the shell script is probably the more elegent option.
<ubuntu_> can u tell me what to type cause its my first time
<crush[A]>  so firestrater IS NOT an acceptable replacement for IPtables ?
<snarkster> ubuntu_: to find the right partition use fdisk -l that will list all your partitions
<unperson> Voyage_: My shell scripting is a little rusty.  Give me a minute.
<ubuntu_> okay
<ubuntu_> i see a list
<unperson> (Or someone else is welcome to give it a shot)
<ubuntu_> now?
<bazhang> crush[A]: just a way to access iptables, not a replacement
<Voyage_> k
<bazhang> unperson: this is for firestarter; Voyage_ has it confused with norton/symantec/pc-cillin etc
<snarkster> ubuntu_:  since Im assumin you are dual booting with windblows choose the ext3 partiton which should be somehting like sda<#> which partitons is ext3
<ubuntu_> Usage: fdisk [-l] [-b SSZ] [-u] device
<ubuntu_> E.g.: fdisk /dev/hda  (for the first IDE disk)
<ubuntu_>   or: fdisk /dev/sdc  (for the third SCSI disk)
<ubuntu_>   or: fdisk /dev/eda  (for the first PS/2 ESDI drive)
<ubuntu_>   or: fdisk /dev/rd/c0d0  or: fdisk /dev/ida/c0d0  (for RAID devices)
<Voyage_> bazhang its a bug....................
<ubuntu_> thats what i see
<ubuntu_> when i type f disk
<Voyage_> bazhang and even its not. it should stay in systray. even if iptables is running.
<snarkster> ubuntu_ you should type fdisk -l thats an L not a 1
<snarkster> ubuntu_:  in kubuntus case the command will be sudo fdisk-l
<bazhang> perhaps Voyage_, but makes no difference what so ever
<snarkster> copy that and paste it in the command line interface
<snarkster> use shift insert to paste in the CLI
<t1n0m3n> I think I am having a config tug of war issue between "nvidia-settings" and the default KDE application.  I am running dual monitors.  Primary is 1440x900.  Secondary is 1680x1050.  I am running two x-servers.  When I am at KDM the resolution is fine.  When I log in, my secondary monitor goes to 640x480.  I have to reset the resolution to 1680x1050 with "nvidia-settings" to get the resolution correct.  Any idea on where to look would be appreciated.  I a
<t1n0m3n> X2500M
<ubuntu_> sudo fdisk-l
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk-l
<ubuntu_> sudo: fdisk-l: command not found
<snarkster> right
<ubuntu_> it says not found
<snarkster> hmm interesting
<ubuntu_> so its not installed that means?
<ubuntu_> or its messed up installation
<bazhang> shouldn't there be a space, fdisk -l ?
<snarkster> do you have internet plugged into this computer?
<ubuntu_> ye
<ubuntu_> thats how im on the convo right now
<annam> Kaffeine: How to hide information (time) in the left upper corner in player window during playback?
<snarkster> right should be a space between fdisk and the -l
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk-l
<ubuntu_> sudo: fdisk-l: command not found
<ubuntu_> sudo: fdisk -l like that?
<bazhang> ubuntu_:  that is fdisk -l  not fdisk-l
<t1n0m3n> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<snarkster> !fdisk -l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk -l - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> annam: in full screen mode?
<annam> bazhang: both modes
<ubuntu_> okay
<ubuntu_> i see it
<ubuntu_> now
<ubuntu_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<t1n0m3n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48235/
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda1   *           1        4855    38997756    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda2            4856       12613    62316135    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda3           12614       14592    15896286    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda5           12426       12613     1510078+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda6            4856       12237    59295852   83  Linux
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda7           12238       12425     1510047   82  Linux swap / Solaris
<bazhang> annam: not sure about both, but in full screen just put the mouse away from the edges (like in the center) and it will disappear
<bazhang> !paste | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_> !paste
<snarkster> ok now that you see the list of partitions.. sudo fsck -y <the linux partition>
<snarkster> but it appears that its mounted if your using linux to talk in here.
<annam> bazhang: mouse disappeared; time still shown
<ubuntu_> well
<ubuntu_> i booted linux with cd
<bazhang> annam: configure kaffeine lends no clue?
<ubuntu_> inorder to use it now
<unperson> Voyage_: Ok, I don't know what your original issue was.  I also don't know how to make an app show up in the dock, but it may be able to be accomplished via a command-line argument.  But if you want to start a process and ensure that it restarts any time it exits, you can use the following, exceedingly simple script:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48238/
<unperson> Voyage_: And now I actually have to run.
<unperson> Voyage_: If you do use that script, then the only way to actually quit the app will be to kill the script.
<ubuntu_> snarkster: it says
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -y/dev/hda6
<ubuntu_> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<unperson> Voyage_: Hope that helps.  Later.
<Voyage_> thanks!
<snarkster> right think of fsck as scandisk for windows
<annam> bazhang: no
<bazhang> annam:  ask in #kaffeine
<annam> bazhang: thanks for your help seeya
<bazhang> bye annam
<crush[A]>  youtube keeps crashing on me in konquerer do we have a pastebin ?
<WaltzingAlong> !pastebin | crush[A]
<ubotu> crush[A]: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ubuntu_> a man my computer turned off over heated :S
<Jyzygzel-> what THE ....
<ubuntu_> so i had to boot from the cd again
<Jyzygzel-> oh sudo
<crush[A]> never used a patebin .. whats my syntax ..?
<crush[A]>  paste
<nosrednaekim> crush[A]: don't worry about the syntax
<Dr_willis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_willis> :) just cut/paste and go for it!
<Dr_willis> I need to find a pastebin script to make getting stuff easier
<snarkster> pastebin is a website that you paste large quantities of data in then yu paste the website and article nukber here so we can all go look at it.
<Dr_willis> somebigcommand | pastebin
<Dr_willis> would be handy
<crush[A]> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48240/ << paste on backtrace for youtube crash
<Dr_willis> of course if its flash crashing.. well theres not a lot we can do about it.
<ubuntu_> <snarkster> im sorry can we continue
<snarkster> yah sure i guess..
<BluesKaj> crush[A],  you can try installing flashplugin-nonfree, then open konq /configure konq/ plugins/scan for new plugins
<snarkster> where did we stop
<ubuntu_> well im so sorry i had to open konsole
<ubuntu_> again
<ubuntu_> and i typed in fdisk -l
<crush[A]> BluesKaj,  I did that .,., from medibuntu
<crush[A]>  wait
<crush[A]> where is kong ?
<BluesKaj> konqueror
<crush[A]> ack
<bazhang> crush[A]: konqueror has issues with flash at times--firefox is much better atm
<BluesKaj> bazhang, dunno why ,perhaps my flashplugin-nonfree is the older version that works
<bazhang> BluesKaj: that might be it :}
<snarkster> ubuntu_: so then run fsck -y partition> "without the brackets"
<ubuntu_> how do i get the partition listings again
<ubuntu_> sudo fdisk -l
<snarkster> yes
<bazhang> yes
<crush[A]> bazhang .. is that just in 7.10 ?
<snarkster> cd /home
<crush[A]>  was workin in 7.04
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fsck -y/dev/hda6
<ubuntu_> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<bazhang> crush[A]: I think it may be the recent trouble with flash for everyone
<BluesKaj> well, BBL..gotta push some snow ...cool but beauty day here today...fresh air is on the menu   : )
<ubuntu_> i says that now
<crush[A]> nodz ./. ty bazhang .. I think I heard that sumwhere else too
<crush[A]> completely 4got about it and upgraded my flash
<crush[A]>  doH
<crush[A]>  be well BluesKaj  ty
<bazhang> crush[A]: just a guess, so take with a huge grain of salt :}
<snarkster> ubuntu_ need spaces between the command and the partition
<crush[A]>  how do I tell version of flash Im running ?
<Jyzygzel-> how do i mount NTFS in Read Only?
<Dr_willis> You can use the ntfs filesystem instead of ntfs-3g and it should default to read only
<snarkster> Jyzygzel-:  mount -t ntfs-3g -o r
<ubuntu_> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<ubuntu_> e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<ubuntu_> fsck.ext2: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/hda6
<ubuntu_> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root
<ubuntu_> it says that now?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  you must be root/use sudo to do system wide things.
<ubuntu_> wachu mean?
<Jyzygzel-> snarkster and where does the source and destination come?
<ubuntu_> use the linix swap drive?
<Dr_willis> sudo SYSTEMTYPECOMMANDS
<Dr_willis> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ubuntu_> so okya in this case what would i type?
<snarkster> Jyzygzel-: mount -t ntfs /dev/windows partition /mnt/windows
<waylandbill> ubuntu_: prefix your command with 'sudo '
<ubuntu_> wat do you mean prefix?
<ubuntu_> type in sudo?
<crush[A]> prefix = start with
<waylandbill> I mean sudo do and then the command you want to run as root. I guess I meant prepend rather than prefix.
<waylandbill> s/sudo do/sudo/
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -y /dev/hda6
<ubuntu_> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<ubuntu_> e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<ubuntu_> /dev/hda6: clean, 90811/7421952 files, 756492/14823963 blocks
<snarkster> trying to get mp3 support for amarok and its not going
<ubuntu_> it says that now
<snarkster> ima go smoke again
<Dr_willis> looks like it finished.
<bazhang> snarkster: kubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<ubuntu_> so what should i do now?
<snarkster> installing it now
<Dr_willis> No idea what you were trying to do.. you just checked the filesystem... it says its ok.
<ubuntu_> well im tryin to get linux to work
<ubuntu_> cause wheni boot it without cd it says cannot mount selected partition
<Dr_willis> whates the exact error message perhaps? and when is it saying this? it could be your /etc/fstab is  incorrect. - If this is a clean install. It may be easier to just try reinstalling.
<jim__> What is the package name for openGL header files. Does this depend on my video card?
<ubuntu_> so your basicly saying
<ubuntu_> reinstall linux?
<ubuntu_> and how do i format the drives to make sure nothing happens (erorr)
<ubuntu_> left click un parition?
<Dr_willis> The installer should ask. or use the gparted tool to just delete the existing linux partitions, leaving part of the drive 'unallocated' the installer will ask to use that part of the drive
<Dr_willis> its proberly possible to trouble shoot your problem. But theres so many things that could be incorrect it may take a lot of time.
<ubuntu_> okay ll just reinstall
<ubuntu_> hopefully it works
<ubuntu_> cause yesterday i did it i had a grub problem
<Dr_willis> Its possible your hard drive layout is confusing the installer also.
<ubuntu_> it was a headache and i dont even remember how i fixed it
<Kingzar> Niceeeee
<Dr_willis> Grub can be a bit over whelming at first.
<ubuntu_> ye i was soo lost
<Dr_willis> so many new concepts - and things to learn
<ubuntu_> what a grub was
<ubuntu_> and how it all worked
<ubuntu_> i didnt even know what a grub was
<ubuntu_> i had to google it
<Dr_willis> The grub homepage has very well done docs. :) and is worth reading some time.
<ubuntu_> alright i gues i shall reinstall
<ubuntu_> thanks for your help
<ubuntu_> ill be back though
<snarkster>  upon installing sun java 6 will java stuf work in firefox or do i need to install jre1.4?
<Dr_willis> it should work snarkster
<bazhang> from the extras snarkster?
<snarkster> yep
<bazhang> should do
<snarkster> wow this kde4 is pretty cool
<bazhang> snarkster: be sure to get the medibuntu.org packages libdvdcss2 and win32codecs as well
<snarkster> does kubuntu offer mach64 chipset drivers?
<snarkster> what is the url to the medibuntu.org repository
<bazhang> www.medibuntu.org :}
<bazhang> snarkster: you can just grab the two packages
<bazhang> no need to enable repos, unless you want acroread, google earth etc
<Kingzar> My kopete doesnt allow me to send messages on MSn
<jim__> What is the package name for openGL header files. Does this depend on my video card?
<crush[A]> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<crush[A]> wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<crush[A]>  will add to repos
<jim__> I tried xorg-x11-devel but this doesn't work
<Wanderer> Anyone have the url of the 'how to co-install kde4' ?
<snarkster> crush[A] thank you
 * msemtd thanks the channel
<crush[A]> ye snarkster
<bazhang> heh
<Dr_willis> !find opengl
<ubotu> Found: cl-sdl-opengl, gambas2-gb-opengl, gambas2-gb-qt-opengl, libghc6-opengl-dev, libghc6-opengl-doc (and 9 others)
<Dr_willis> jim__,  search the package manager for anything with opengl and -dev at the end. :)
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_Willis
<Dr_willis> !find opengl-dev
<ubotu> Found: libghc6-opengl-dev
<Dr_willis> Hmm. wonder if thats it.
<snarkster> that bot is awesome
<Dr_willis> !info libghc6-opengl-dev
<ubotu> libghc6-opengl-dev: Haskell OpenGL binding for GHC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.1-1 (gutsy), package size 1988 kB, installed size 17752 kB
<Dr_willis> IS the stuff even called opengl any more?
<Dr_willis> Yep the bot is handy.
<Dr_willis> Hay Minataku
<crush[A]> unfortunately not alot know how to use it effectively
 * snarkster had no idea
<Kingzar> is there in compiz fusion an option to send a window to another Virtual desktop?
<Kingzar> a shortcut?
<WaltzingAlong> how does something exceed simple?
<WaltzingAlong> Wanderer: topic? /topic
<Dr_willis> Kingzar,  check the cssm tool theres so many settings/keybindings in there.. its scary
<crush[A]> Kingzar,  #compiz-fusion will help ya tons
<Kingzar> toooo much
<crush[A]> thats all them guys and gals do
<Wanderer> WaltzingAlong: thanks, it had run off the side
<snarkster> now im installing the kdenetwork manager for kde4.. lets hope this doesnt kill my computer
<Manyfold> is kde4 fully functional?
<snarkster> no not really.
<snarkster> as this next post by me will show
<snarkster> http://pastebin.ca/816218
<jim__> Dr Willis __ Thanks I'll try that package.
<snarkster> how do i get around that issue?
<snarkster> do i uninstall kget
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get remove kget
<crush[A]> snarkster arent you usin kde4?
<snarkster> yes I am
<crush[A]> why would you be removing stuff on an unstable distro ?
<Dr_willis> why would one be using an unstable disrto. :)
<snarkster> cause Im trying to install kdenetwork manager
<crush[A]> nodz at Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> well..  i guess people still use windows.. so thats old-habbits. :)
<snarkster> eh Im bored and i want to see how stable it really is
<Dr_willis> I test out kde4 with live cd's - much safer
<Kingzar> ANyone know hoow to make a screenshot in kubuntu? While using cube or shift switcher?!
<dundukas> hi there ;)
<TimS> Where can I enable/disable startup process such as bluetooth which i dont use?
<stdin> snarkster: 3.93.0? that's nowhere near recent
<dundukas> TimS:  system settings?
<TimS> Couldn't find it
<emilsedgh> TimS: i think service manager in system settings
<emilsedgh> TimS: in advanced tab
<TimS> Ah, thankyou.
<dundukas> I want to ask about kde4 live
<dundukas> is it possible to establish pppoe connection?
<dundukas> or it is only live cd without this kind of connection?
<dundukas> sudo pppoeconf is not responding
<lingard> how do i install a webcam on kubuntu?
<amber_> hi everyone
<lingard> its not been auto detected but it shows up in info centre
<bazhang> !webcam | lingard
<ubotu> lingard: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<lingard> thanks
<dundukas> bazhang:  what about me?
<dundukas> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bazhang> dundukas: not sure as I use dsl
<dundukas> ubotu:  is it valid about live cd?
<bazhang> dundukas: he's a bot
<dundukas> okay :)
<peck_> pour ceux qui n'ont pas de son, quelqu'un sais quelquechose?
<snarkster> Im using 4.3.97
<bazhang> !fr | peck_
<ubotu> peck_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dundukas> pppoe is not working, anyway, I'll use kde :)
<peck_> merci
<pastulio> what do i type to install firefox?
<nick__> Hey everyone, I just got a new hard drive (external plugged in thru USB) and when I try to mount it, it says "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000" Can anyone help me?
<dundukas> pastulio:  sudo apt-get install firefox?
<dundukas> pastulio:  u can even try ff3
<Dr_willis> nick__, Hmm.. i recall seeing that HAL bug befor. BUt never did see/hear of the right fix. THe forums may have what to do.
<dundukas> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<dundukas> pastulio:  it depends on you ;)
<dundukas> so my suggestion
<dundukas> plz insert rp-pppoe into kde4 live cd :(
<dundukas> lots of toys, no connection :|
<nick__> Dr_willis: It is password protected (in Windows) but I disabled it before I logged onto Kubuntu do you think that has something to do with it?  Searching the forums now...
<snarkster> brb
<Dr_willis> nick__,   No idea there. If it has data on it. You may want to backit up under windowsm, and reformat it.
<dundukas> gg
<dundukas> I hope somebody heard me :)
 * TuX_Claudiu .
<Dr_willis> in here - i doubt it. :)
<dundukas> even in minuscoulous puppy linux distro it's easiear to establish network connection
<Dr_willis> go put kde4 in puppy then.
<dundukas> :D
<dundukas> good idea
<Dr_willis> use the command line tools to enable the connection.
<alesan> any idea how I install the java plugin for firefox in 64bit mode? I already have sun jdk installed.
<dundukas> criticism is good sometimes
<dundukas> alesan:  automatix?
<Dr_willis> Thers no need for automatix these days
<Dr_willis> install 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' for a start.
<dundukas> really?
<dundukas> okay
<Dr_willis> dundukas,  there never was much of a need for it.
<Dr_willis> :)
<nick__> Dr_willis: Got it working...so simple, thanks so much
<t1n0m3n> I think I am having a config tug of war issue between "nvidia-settings" and the default KDE application.  I am running dual monitors.  Primary is 1440x900.  Secondary is 1680x1050.  I am running two x-servers.  When I am at KDM the resolution is fine.  When I log in, my secondary monitor goes to 640x480.  I have to reset the resolution to 1680x1050 with "nvidia-settings" to get the resolution correct.  Any idea on where to look would be appreciated.  I a
<t1n0m3n> X2500M
<Wanderer> blah, kde4 blows up, no errors
<t1n0m3n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48235/   < xorg.conf
<Dr_willis> X2500M is ati aint it?
<Kingzar> What's the better version karamba or superKaramba?!
<t1n0m3n> Dr_willis: Are you talking to me?
<lingard> my taskbar's gone funny
<Dr_willis> yes t1n0m3n  Unless thers some nvidia cards ive never heard of. :) that sounds like an ati card.
<lingard> i can't see the Kmenue
<lingard> *Kmenu
<Dr_willis> each user can also have their own video-res  settings under kde
<t1n0m3n> Dr_willis: http://www.nvidia.com/page/quadrofx_go.html
<dundukas> So can I ask?
<amber_> how old is everyone
<lingard> 20
<Dr_willis> t1n0m3n,    You are running nvidia-settings with a sudo?
<dundukas> Plz include pppoe in to next kubuntu kde4 live
<amber_> i am 11
<t1n0m3n> Dr_willis: Yes
<dundukas> young one :)
<Dr_willis> dundukas,  sicne this is not a kde4 support channel..  :) you may want to go to the forums.
<dundukas> sry then :)
<ziggy_> bunch of babies in this room, how does an eleven year get involved in Kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> t1n0m3n,  not sure then.  The xorg.conf may need tweaking.
<amber_> i do not want to be called  that is for sure who are you calling that
<t1n0m3n> Dr_willis: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48235/   < xorg.conf  I tweaked it already
<paul_the_muso> 37, god I feel old
<ziggy_> yeah
<ziggy_> im 29
 * dundukas 35
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dundukas> !ot
<dundukas> not working :|
<t1n0m3n> Dr_willis: The problem is that the KDE "Monitor & Display" is changing my xorg.conf setting upon login.
<ziggy_> Is there going to a KDE4 live cd released by ubuntu?
<Wanderer> I installed kde4 from the URL in the topic, logged out, set my session to kde4 and logged it, it exited right back to kdm...  anyone have ideas?
<lingard> my task bar has nothing on it, how do i get it all back?
 * genii feels older than everyone else so far, so he sips his coffee
<dundukas> Wanderer:  ziggy_ channel kde4 ;)
<ardchoille> lingard: right click the panel, choose "Add applet to panel" and add some items
<Kingzar> does anyone know if superkaramba or karamba is better or are they the same?
<Dr_willis> t1n0m3n,  let me paste mine. then you can compare. of course Mine is for a tv out.
<Dr_willis> Its possible its not detecting the moniotrs properly
<dundukas> ziggy_:  there is
<pteague_work> is there a way to get kdesvn to use an already checked out working copy?
<lingard> it adds nothing
<pteague_work> nm, finally got it
<amber_> is there any girls
<t1n0m3n> Dr_willis: Thanks
<lingard> when i move the taskbar to the left side of the screen some of the tings come up on it
<Wanderer> dundukas: since I'm running kubuntu, they keep telling me to come here
<dundukas> amber_:  there are plenty of girls, everyboy's looking for you ;)
<lingard> though none of the first 3 icons nore the quick access bit
<lingard> *nore
<lingard> **nor
<Dr_willis> t1n0m3n,  Mines rather simple   http://pastebin.com/m16b6a89b
<t1n0m3n> is it possible to ignore someone in this IRC thing?
<ziggy_> what is your hardware?
<Dr_willis> t1n0m3n,  right click on their name
<dundukas> t1n0m3n:  use kvirc for kde
<Dr_willis> of coruse xchat for some idiotic reason removed that menu item
<dundukas> lots of things
<t1n0m3n> /ignore
<dundukas> kvirc is good :)
<t1n0m3n> k, thanks
<amber_> no i do not want a guy friend
<ziggy_> kicker is a buggy little program, i'm glad they're ditching it.
<crush[A]>  good afternoon amber
<t1n0m3n> amber_: can you go somewhere else please.
<t1n0m3n> oh cool, thanks
<crush[A]>  nodz at ziggy_
<crush[A]>  yea kicker sux
<alex__> Hi
<ziggy_> althoug part of it depends on the distro, when i was using kubuntu or mint kicker seemed to have more problems than under mandriva
<genii> Heh I was going to refer amber_ to #ubuntu-women
<alex__> i have a new installed version of kubuntu and i don't know the root password... could anyone help me?
<genii> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ziggy_> the root for livecd? otherwise it should have asked you to enter one
<ardchoille> ziggy_: There is no root password
<t1n0m3n> use "sudo" for commandline and "kdesu" for the run dialog box
<alex__> and su doesn't work?
<dundukas> ziggy_:  sudo su
<ziggy_> but the password for sudo IS the root password
<dundukas> sudo su
<alex__> ah that works
<dundukas> then you'll become root
<t1n0m3n> hehe
<alex__> are there any problems, if i change the root pw?
<ziggy_> only if you forget it
<alex__> hehe
<t1n0m3n> I changed mine, no problems
<alex__> ok thank you very much
<ardchoille> !sudo | alex__ Read this page to see some advantages with sudo
<ubotu> alex__ Read this page to see some advantages with sudo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<alex__> do anyone of you know, if wine is installed by defauld?
<t1n0m3n> But you will most likely not use it
<ziggy_> not if your using kde
<t1n0m3n> it is not installed
<ziggy_> kubuntu
<ziggy_> i mean
<dundukas> alex__:  no
<dundukas> alex__:  no problems to install wine
<alex__> hehe :-)
<alex__> using apt-get is best, i think?
<ziggy_> synaptic is easier
<dundukas> alex__:  nope, using winehq.org
<ziggy_> or adept
<ziggy_> whichever
<dundukas> alex__:  there are packages for (k)ubuntu
<alex__> i don't know adept :-)
<dundukas> alex__:  nobody knows ;)
<dundukas> apt-get rulz
<ziggy_> it pretty straightforward, uglier than synaptic though
<ziggy_> apt-get is pretty nice
<ziggy_> i use urpmi and its alot slower and the documentaions worse, but it seems to have more current repositories
<genii> alex__: dundukas is right, the current version 0.9.50 is at winehq website for debian/ubuntu they have a deb package there which you can use dpkg on, or follow the instructions given to add winehq to your repositories
<Dr_willis> learn  the apt-get tools  - it will save your backside at sme time. :)
<ziggy_> you might try getdeb.com too
<ziggy_> they have alot of more up to date packages for ubuntu
 * dundukas sometimes right
<alex__> so
<alex__> is it easy to run a game wich needs windows?
 * genii hands dundukas a coffee 
<dundukas> genii:  thx ;)
<ziggy_> depends on the game, wine has a list of programs that will run and the degrees of how well they run at their website
<dundukas> alex__:  often it is not hard
<genii> alex__: The best thing is to check the wine website which has a compatability list of windows applications
<dundukas> alex__:  my suggestion, do it from command line
<alex__> i saw the game on the website its dark age of camelot
<dundukas> alex__: cd /way/to/game, wine game.exe
<sigma_kubuntu> whats a good linux substitute to midtown madness?
<ziggy_> i dont know the game, sorry
<dundukas> alex__:  http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=443
<dundukas> it works
<alex__> so
<dundukas> so
<alex__> works it, if its on a ntfs partition?
<dundukas> I'm playing aom, warIII
<dundukas> from my ntfs partitions, no problems
<sigma_kubuntu> its a microsoft game. like gta but without the violence. i like driving the bus around town
<dundukas> the newest games aren't good for my pc :|
<adi> hi all
<dundukas> hi there
<alex__> sounds good
<alex__> but what about savegames?
<adi> can anyone help with some kde/kubuntu probs
<dundukas> alex__:  no problem
<dundukas> just save them
<sigma_kubuntu> i have seen transport sims in linux but they arent quite the same
<adi> fresh install of kubuntu 7.10
<dundukas> adi:  so?
<adi> first time I do sudo apt-get update
<alex__> but were are they safed...? i though linux couldn't write on ntfs?
<dundukas> I'm using this shit also :D
<adi> and it is stuck at 27%
<dundukas> alex__:  they can
<sigma_kubuntu> adi: wats da prob?
<dundukas> adi:  some problem
<waylandbill> !info ntfs3g
<ubotu> Package ntfs3g does not exist in gutsy
<alex__> so ^ next problem ^ how do i find out were my windows partitions are? :-)
<dundukas> it is :O
<adi> and no update manager can work
<DaSkreech> !info ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<dundukas> alex__:  they should be mounted
<DaSkreech> !info ntfs-config | waylandbill
<ubotu> waylandbill: ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<waylandbill> thanks DaSkreech
<adi> dundukas:nevermind
<dundukas> alex__:  there was risky to write into ntfs old days, but not now
<adi> it works now
<adi> thanks anyway
<alex__> cool
<dundukas> okay ;)
<alex__> how do i find them? :-)
<DaSkreech> dundukas: It's still risk but within reasonable parameters
<dundukas> alex__:  ntfs partitions?
<alex__> yes
<lingard> there are some iconst that have appeared in the top right corner for applications i have open, how do i get rid of them?
<dundukas> alex__:  /media/(h)sda..
<alex__> ahhhh
<alex__> i am a fool
<adi> what is the command to know what versione of kubuntu or kernel linux I have installed??
<dundukas> alex__:  :D no, you aren't
<alex__> i tried to mount hdc ^ but i think, its sdc :D thanks
<dundukas> sda
<alex__> mount: /dev/sda already mounted or /mnt busy
<adi> what is the command to know what versione of kubuntu or kernel linux I have installed??
<dundukas> lingard:  right mouse click on the icon
<_da61_> Waylandbill, where's Jisao ?
<dundukas> adi:  uname -a
<Kingzar> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Kingzar> !NTFS-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<lingard> i close the icon and it closes the app
<adi> ok
<dundukas> lingard:  what do you want to do?
<lingard> get rid of the icon but not the app
<lingard> i was having a play around and they came up
<alex__> hm
<lingard> no i can't get them to go
<alex__> i have spaces in the foldernames... .-/
<alex__> ah got it
<awag> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<dundukas> alex__:  cd /Program\ Files
<DaSkreech> !tab | alex__
<ubotu> alex__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dundukas> alex__:  got it? okay
<Taggnostr> http://tabrobot.com/cgi-bin/tsearch.pl?terms=|+alex__&mode=group
<lingard> oh, sorted it
<lingard> it was called the kasbar
<dundukas> trashbar :D
<lingard> lol
<Kingzar> does anyone know how to keep the widgets on all sides of the cube?
<alex__> so :-) push thumbs that it will work :D
<awag> anyone else get an "error 1" on a package when trying to install kde 4?
<alex__> yes, thank you dundukas :-)
<pastryness> how can i make firefox my default web browser instead of konqueror when i click on links?
<arrrghhh> pastryness: goto edit -> prefs
<Kingzar> widgets!
<arrrghhh> on the main page there, look at the bottom (system defaults)
<alex__> one more question:
<dundukas> alex__:  remember, launch programs from terminals, often they don't work, when launched from gui
<alex__> i have 2 workplaces
<dundukas> yep
<alex__> any options to switch between them?
<alex__> like alt-tab?
<arrrghhh> hey does anyone have experience connecting to a shared folder on a virtual machine running within ubuntu
<dundukas> moouse
<arrrghhh> alex__: you can setup global shortcuts like alt-shift-right arrow
<dundukas> yep
<alex__> ah ok... thank you
<arrrghhh> the vm is winxp...
<arrrghhh> or i guess i should ask if anyone has experiencing printing to a win-only printer from linux... the method i found was to setup a ghostscript and capture the output with redmon.  i also found a way to do it with setting up a shared folder and having cups print to that shared folder... either way, i need to access the windows machine with samba and i cannot.
<alex__> Lol... runs in windowed mode pP
<alex__> oO
<Kingzar> how do you edit widgets?
<alex__> is this normal or maybe a bug of the game? :-D
<dundukas> alex__:  not always
<dundukas> alex__:  also try to install wine-doors
<alex__> wine-doors?
<dundukas> alex__:  they will help you to install directx
<alex__> daoc crashed :-((((
<dundukas> :O
<alex__> hm
<alex__> so i need to install directx? :-)
<dundukas> alex__:  look here: http://wiki.winehq.org/ThirdPartyApplications
<dundukas> you'll find
<Kingzar> where can i find more informations about widgets
<Kingzar> or who can tell me more about it
<arrrghhh> Kingzar: there's tons... and several apps for it, gdesklets, screenlets, superkaramaba or whatever
<Kingzar> what's the best one? i just tried superkaramaba but it doesn't allow me to edit widgets..
<Kingzar> and you can't find much on it
<dundukas> alex__:  what kind of games are you playing?
<alex__> mmorpg
<alex__> :)
<Jyzygzel-> why wont NTFS-3G work
<Jyzygzel-> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Jyzygzel-> FUSE mount point creation failed
<dundukas> alex__:  would you like fps with strategy?
<alex__> fps?
<alex__> ah
<dundukas> first person shooter
<alex__> maybe ^
<alex__> why? :)
<dundukas> try tremoulous
<dundukas> dunno why :D
<Jyzygzel-> why why why
<dundukas> alex__:  look linuxlinks.com, hope u'll find something interesting
<JontheEchidna> Does anyone know of a way I can rezise my root partition without reformatting?
<arrrghhh> JontheEchidna: if gparted or qparted doesn't do it, the only thing i found that works *well* is partitionmagic....
<JontheEchidna> qparted had the resize option greyed out :/
<alex__> hm
<arrrghhh> hrm... have you tried gparted?
<alex__> i play daoc with my gf :)
<JontheEchidna> haven't heard of that one
<alex__> but atm it doesn't work
<arrrghhh> it's the gnome gui for uhm... i forgot what it's the frontend for.
<arrrghhh> i'm guessing mkfs
<arrrghhh> amoung other things
<JontheEchidna> heh
<t1n0m3n> FYI, I fixed my monitor resolution issue...  I deleted .KDE dir
<Kingzar> My adept manager is messed up how do i fix that? there was a command for it
<t1n0m3n> Kingzar: sudo apt-get update
<awag> i thought that i should have a .kde4 directory in my home after installing kde 4
<awag> but there is none
<t1n0m3n> Kingzar: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Kingzar> thanks
<alex__> ok, trying an update for wine
<Jyzygzel-> how do i mount NTFS?
<awag> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Kingzar> doesn't fix it
<Kingzar> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Kingzar> !apt-get
<Kingzar> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<dundukas> I had some problems with it
<Jyzygzel-> thats automatic mounting
<Jyzygzel-> i just neet to mount once
<dundukas> It won't find the fastest server :|
<lingard> how do i run an app from the terminal?
<dundukas> doesn't matter :)
<dundukas> lingard:  name of command
<lingard> is that it?
<lingard> no sudo or anything like that?
<dundukas> lingard:  try "kate"
<dundukas> sudo as super user
<Kingzar> what's the command to fix, that apt-get is in use by something else
<lingard> it opened kate :)
<Kingzar> there's no program open that uses apt-get now
<dundukas> lingard:  nice ;)
<lingard> in synaptic ate the only programs the ones with the ubuntu logo next to them?
<Kingzar> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<awag> Kingzar, dkpg --update -a
<awag> with a sudo
<alex__> damn :(
<alex__> doesn't work
<awag> eer
<dundukas> alex__:  what kind of problem?
<alex__> daoc crashes
<awag> it might be dpkg --configure -a
<awag> yeah thats it
<alex__> it starts normaly, i can login, but when i come to charakter choise or directly in game (with grafics) then the window closes...
<Kingzar> still not work
<dundukas> alex__:  is it new game?
<alex__> no
<Kingzar> sudo dkpg --update -a <--- doesn't work
<alex__> on winehq is written, that it works...
<dundukas> alex__:  is directx installed?
<dundukas> alex__:  try first wine doors
<ibilic> what does the little kubuntu symbol mean in Adept manager next to a package?
<dundukas> and open the game from command lin
<alex__> do i have to install directX and wine doors or only one of it?
<t1n0m3n> what is the best way to change the hostname on kubuntu?
<t1n0m3n> /etc/hosts?
<nosrednaekim> t1n0m3n: edit /etc/hosts
<t1n0m3n> k, thanks
<nosrednaekim> t1n0m3n: there are other ways... but thate one off the top of my hear
<dundukas> edit /etc/hosts
<nosrednaekim> *head
<dundukas> tpfu :D
<alex__> get wine doors via apt-get? or from the page?
<dundukas> alex__:  package
<WaltzingAlong> ibilic: means that it is an officially supported kubuntu (ubuntu) package
<alex__> ok installing
<Kingzar> how do i fix the adept occupied problem?
<dundukas> wise guy
<crush_groove>  If I am in a directory and I am looking at a jpeg that is there .. how do I open it ?
<alex__> dundukas: then directx?
<Jyzygzel-> how do i mount NTFS?
<ardchoille> crush_groove: double-click it?
<awag> Kingzar,
<dundukas> alex__:  run from konsole
<alex__> or first try it?
<awag> Kingzar, did you try what i told you?
<alex__> ok
<Elgordo123> Hello all.  I can't get a cube on compiz.  when it ctrl-alt-leftmouse I just get a wall with 2 sides.   wall is unselected and cube and rotate cube is selected. even restarted.   anyhelp?
<crush_groove>  in the directory ?
<alex__> direct x or the game?
<ardchoille> crush_groove: In konq or dolphin?
<crush_groove> no
<crush_groove>  Im talkin dorectly from the term
<Elgordo123> Jyzygzel-   do a sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/whatevter /media/whatever
<Kingzar> Yes it didn't work
<dundukas> Elgordo123:  --#compiz
<lingard> has anyone been sucessfully able to set up streaming with kaffeine?
<awag> Kingzar, sudo dpkg --configure -a <-- you did that?
<Kingzar> yes
<awag> hmm
<Kingzar> with run command
<awag> not sure
<Jyzygzel-> Elgordo123
<lingard> or broadcasting
<Jyzygzel-> fuse: mount failed: Device or resource busy
<Jyzygzel-> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Jyzygzel-> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 ()
<ardchoille> crush_groove: kfmclient exec name_of_file
<Kingzar> or should i do it in terminal?
<crush_groove> cd /home/bill >> ls >> foo.jpeg   <<>> how do I open
<awag> yeah
<awag> try it at a terminal
<crush_groove> nodz
<alex__> ah ok
<Elgordo123> Jyzygzel-  are you mounting a hard drive in your computer that is ntfs
<alex__> so i have to download directx and run the setup with winedoors?
<Jyzygzel-> Elgordo123 yes
<awag> Elgordo123, go to compiz settings and make sure that the virtual width of the desktop is set to 4
<Elgordo123> awag- thanks i'll try that
<awag> Elgordo123, also make sure your number of virtual desktops is set to 1 within kde
<ardchoille> crush_groove: or "kucikshow file"  or  "gwenview file"
<Elgordo123> ok
<ardchoille> *kuickshow
<crush_groove> kuickshow was for me ?
<ardchoille> crush_groove: if you have kuickshow installed
<polywaffle> Ive tried that KDE4 liveCD, pretty disappointed really.
<crush_groove> ardchoille, bill@Tester3:~$ ls
<crush_groove> Desktop    index.html         lp and jake.jpeg  Public     Videos
<crush_groove> disp       ld.so.conf.save    Music             result
<crush_groove> Documents  LimeWireLinux.deb  Pictures          Templates
<ardchoille> crush_groove: kfmclient exec simply opens the file in the default app for that file type
<crush_groove>  goes to past bin
<Elgordo123> Jyzygzel-   does it give you a warning about -o force?
<Kingzar> Hmm i too want to know how to mount ntfs
<nosrednaekim> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<alex__> how do i install directx?
<awag> ...
<Elgordo123> awag - thanks you the man! I got my cube finally
<Jyzygzel-> Elgordo123 not anymore
<dundukas> alex__:  in konsole type wine-doors
<awag> Elgordo123, cool, yeah that confused me for a while too
<Jyzygzel-> i got the error and checkdiscked my HDD
<alex__> and then?
<dundukas> works?
<Kingzar> hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000 i got this error
<Elgordo123> jyzugzel- try it with that -o force command at the end, it shouldn't need the -o force if you exited windows cleaninly but sometimes it still does it
<dundukas> look for directx
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: no permissions.
<alex__> no
<alex__> there is written:
<Kingzar> how do i add permissions
<alex__> Traceback (most recent call last)
<arrrghhh> user accounts Kingzar
<arrrghhh> system -> users and groups
<alex__> File "/usr/bin/wine-doors", line 21, in <module> from wine import wine
<alex__> and some other lines
<alex__> :(
<WaltzingAlong> Kingzar: right mouse click on the icon for the drive/partition; uncheck mount as user
<Kingzar> ok
<Kingzar> that should give me write permission too?
<alex__> dundukas? :/ any suggestion?
<Kingzar> I'm getting this text: $logfile indicates unclean shtudown (0,0) failed to mount. Operation not supported mount is denied because ntfs is marked to be in use.
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: its already mounted, you have to unmount it.
<Kingzar> shut it off?
<delecti> hey guys/girls i gut a quick question.   Should be easy.
<delecti> under file sharing i get a message SMB and SNF servers are not installed.
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: no, run "mount" and find where it is mounted, then run "sudo umount <location that tis mounted>"
<delecti> i am trying to share things with my windows networks
<delecti> printers included.   how do i turn these on?
<stdin> install the package "samba"
<stdin> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<delecti> ok its a package>?
<stdin> yes
<delecti> usually its already installed i guess
<delecti> thanks
<Kingzar> It's not in the list nosrednaekim
<stdin> the "samba" package is the sever, the client is the only one installed by default
<bin4ry> hey zusammen
<Kingzar> i can only see sda in the list
<Kingzar> no sdb
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: hum.
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: and that is mounted as / ?
<bin4ry> some1 got time for a short support on azureus and incoming tcp/udp connections?
<Kingzar> i have no clue
<Kingzar> i just plugged it in
<Kingzar> and turned it on
<delecti> whats your issue with azureus
<bin4ry> delecti: i configured my router to have to forward port xyz for tcp as well as udp connections
<bin4ry> whenever i do the nat-test in azureus i got an error
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: eh? could you pastebin the results?
<bin4ry> even online tests report that the ports arent open
<bin4ry> i have no fw
<Kingzar> can tell you about what is in the mounting tab: read only offquiet offsynchronous offacces time updates onmountpoint /media/mount automatically offutf-8 charset onmount as user off
<Kingzar> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<delecti> hrm all i did was open the ports in router.  this install seems to work fin4 me
<bin4ry> hm strange
<delecti> what is your isp
<Kingzar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48258/
<bin4ry> congstar
<delecti> are they playing with your torrents?
<bin4ry> maybe they block the ports?
<bin4ry> i have no clue
<delecti> could be... or throttle
<bin4ry> tried some random ports above 49000
<delecti> i know its an issue with some isp right now..  throttling down bittorrent traffic
<bin4ry> hm
<bin4ry> ok
<bin4ry> but even though the nat test should report a positiv result
<bin4ry> shouldnt it?!
<delecti> ya i guess the nat would look fine if it were the isp.   your speeds would just be reduced
<alex__> anyone could help me with wine-doors?
<Kingzar> what do i have to add in the users part for it>?
<bin4ry> hmm
<delecti> im not sure how the isps mess with  the protocol.. sry
<Kingzar> i think disk
<bin4ry> hm well i'll check the router config again
<bin4ry> must missed something
<delecti> try bypassing it if you can
<delecti> see if that changes antything
<bin4ry> but how?
<delecti> direct to your modem?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: where are you?
<Kingzar> here
<bin4ry> uhm
<bin4ry> switch the router to external mode, so i'll connect to internet through dfü?
<Kingzar> what do you mean nosrednaekim?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: never mind
<Kingzar> :o no solution?
<nosrednaekim> to what?
<alex__> dundukas: please don't leave me alone :-)
<SonicChao> !edutainment
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about edutainment - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SonicChao> Ok
<SonicChao> I chose to edit my KMenu, and wtf is edutainment? |:
<alex__> !wine-doors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-doors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SonicChao> A misspelling of entertainment?
<SonicChao> Or education?
<nosrednaekim> SonicChao: of both
<SonicChao> nosrednaekim, ok, and why don't I see it in the normal menu?
<alex__> hm... is there an option to make amarok playing mp3s from an smb sharing?
<SonicChao> alex__, #amarok could probably help better c:
<nosrednaekim> SonicChao: you proabbly didn't have edutainment apps
 * smcintyre wonders how long it takes for #amarok to send alex__ back here
<BluesKaj> !info winedoors
<ubotu> Package winedoors does not exist in gutsy
<SonicChao> nosrednaekim, ok, I know I don't. I just thought it was kind of funny. And what exactly are edutainment apps?
<alex__> !info wine-doors
<ubotu> Package wine-doors does not exist in gutsy
<alex__> damnn :D
<nosrednaekim> SonicChao: look up "tuxcommand" and that preciely the brand
<Kingzar> nosrednaekim:  to my mounting problem
<SonicChao> !info tuxcommand
<ubotu> Package tuxcommand does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> SonicChao: its something liek that.
<SonicChao> !info tuxcommander
<ubotu> Package tuxcommander does not exist in gutsy
<SonicChao> >:
<BluesKaj> !tuxkommander
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tuxkommander - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> !info tuxtype
<ubotu> tuxtype: Educational Typing Tutor Game Starring Tux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.6.dfsg1-3ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 59 kB, installed size 208 kB
<nosrednaekim> there ^^
<SonicChao> nosrednaekim, oh, they're like those educational videogames advertised on television
<SonicChao> except FOSS
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<smcintyre> I like the KDE4 EDU stuff
<smcintyre> it's really nice
 * nosrednaekim has his eye on Step
<smcintyre> nosrednaekim: Lot of good work going on with that
<SonicChao> nosrednaekim, the amount of specific needs Linux meets sort of amazes me o:
<nosrednaekim> ya
<smcintyre> SonicChao: the number of needs it doesn't meet astounds me
<SonicChao> smcintyre, that too.
<smcintyre> Must
<smcintyre> Dominate
<SonicChao> But you can't have everything, I suppose.
<smcintyre> more
<smcintyre> stuph!
<smcintyre> !enter | smcintyre
<SonicChao> I'm surprised that there isn't a FOSS Flash creater
<midgetnat> hello guys... i have some issues with my hard drive, i believe it has some bad sectors... is it safe to start my computer with the damn small linux live cd and mount the harddrive and then do e2fsck -c /dev/hda1
<SonicChao> actually
<smcintyre> SonicChao: They are making one
<smcintyre> midgetnat: yes and run badblocks
<amber_> hi
<midgetnat> with which options?
<SonicChao> smcintyre, really? This interests me, a lot. Since I have a windows partition specifically for flash
<SonicChao> can you tell me what it's called?
<midgetnat> badblocks /dev/hda1
<midgetnat> just that?
<amber_> i am a girl
<lovre> hi all.
<midgetnat> smcintyre: ok so just to get it.. hehe..  first i start with the dsl live cd, then i mount the hda1 then i do e2fsck -c /dev/hda1 and then badblocks /dev/hda1 right?
<smcintyre> SonicChao: Gnash is one and Gnu is working on a new one I hear
<smcintyre> midgetnat: yes
<midgetnat> ok thank you smcintyre
<midgetnat> :)
<lovre> i have a problem.. i cant start my kubuntu, it comes to login, and i write my password, so it goes black like its gonna login, but insted it just comes back to login screen again.. I cant log in..Help please.-..
<SonicChao> smcintyre, A free _player_
<SonicChao> not a _creator_
<SonicChao> in reference to gnash
<smcintyre> SonicChao: We need an opensource Flash replacement
<SonicChao> Yes.
<smcintyre> lovre:  You may need to check your error logs
<SonicChao> smcintyre, Didn't you say they were making one? -.-
<lovre> where do i find those logs?
<lovre> smcintyre
<smcintyre> SonicChao: No idea what it's called
<SonicChao> smcintyre, ;;
<smcintyre> lovre: ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/X11/
<smcintyre> smcintyre: check the first one first
<midgetnat> smcintyre: it says it was not possible to run e2fsck asked me to upgrade it because it didnt recognize my filesystem (ext3) but i started running sudo badblocks /dev/hda1 is that ok it wont screw up my system right?
<smcintyre> midgetnat: fsck /dev/hda1 will choose the right one
<BluesKaj> ok, for those who are using the konqueror browser and are having probs with flash on sites like youtube , make sure you have konqueror-nsplugins installed ..this might work.
<midgetnat> smcintyre: shit can i cancel badblocks then?
<smcintyre> !ohmy | nid
<ubotu> nid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lovre> smcintyre: i dont see either of thoose...?
<lascar> Sound = dead on my laptop, running gutsy.  Can somebody help me?
<smcintyre> !ohmy | midgetnat
<ubotu> midgetnat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<midgetnat> sorry hehe
<smcintyre> lovre: You don't have a xsessionerrors log?
<alex__> someone could help me with wine-doors?
<SonicChao> smcintyre, http://sourceforge.net/projects/qflash/ <<< does this look familiar?
<midgetnat> so smcintyre: can i cancel that?
<smcintyre> alex__: Have you looked in #winehq
<smcintyre> midgetnat: By all means
<SonicChao> !info qflash
<ubotu> Package qflash does not exist in gutsy
<smcintyre> !sound | lascar
<ubotu> lascar: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lovre> smcintyre: i found it. but it is empty
<alex__> no :-)
<smcintyre> lovre: ah right then go to /var/log/X11
<alex__> just wine-doors ;)
<skyfalcon866> why is kubuntu behind ubuntu
<BluesKaj> !nsplugins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nsplugins - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<midgetnat> so smcintyre: it says fsck has unsupported features and cannot scan ext3
<SonicChao> smcintyre, actually, it looks quite nice
<lovre> smcintyre: there is no such directory in /var/log/x11
<SonicChao> I think I'm going to try it
<BluesKaj> !konqueror-nsplugins
<amber_> really????
<lovre> smcintyre: there is /var/log/Xorg.0.log ??
<smcintyre> midgetnat: need a newer CD then
<midgetnat> :( ok
<smcintyre> lovre: Oh right sorry I was thinking /etc/X11
<smcintyre> Whoops
<smcintyre> skyfalcon866: behind?
<lovre> smcintyre: ok, what is the file name in /etc/x11?
<angel> IDENTIFY
<smcintyre> lovre: No no the log file you just said is right
<lovre> i see
<smcintyre> angel: Try a different tab
<smcintyre> angel like /msg nickserv help
<angel> what do you meen
<Law506> I installed compiz and the configuration manager.. how do I get it to come on??
<lovre> smcintyre: would you mind looking at it?
<smcintyre> lovre: You are looking for lines that start with EE
<smcintyre> lovre: you are on the command line?
<smcintyre> grep EE  /var/log/Xorg.0.log will work
<lovre> smcintyre: no, im currently on windows, so im using an text editor
<angel> I like my nickname
<smcintyre> lovre: and browsing the  linux drive?
<skyfalcon866> in features no compiz by defalt migration wizard
<lovre> smcintyre: yes
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<smcintyre> skyfalcon866: Ah ;) there are many answers but there are things that Ubuntu lags behind Kubuntu as well
<smcintyre> skyfalcon866: It's a matter of perception and marketing
<angel> who likes linux
<skyfalcon866> well is compiz a gnome thing
<smcintyre> skyfalcon866: But as it's offtopic #kubuntu-offtopic or if you want to lend a helping hand #kubuntu-devel
<NDPTAL85> Whenever I go to udpate my Kubuntu using the  Adept Updater i get this error: "There was an error committing changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages." How do I fix this?
<smcintyre> skyfalcon866: No it's a window manager thing it happened to start off with a gnome centric window manager
<Law506> it is gnome, but it spose to work with kde as well
<lovre> it works with kde
<smcintyre> but really it shouldn't matter and by the end it probably won't
<lovre> causes some minor problems tho..
<lovre> smcintyre: there are no lines beginning with EE tbh...?
<angel> hi derEddie
<skyfalcon866> i cant stand gnome. Compiz was disabling my kde settings
<smcintyre> lovre: Ah Umm
<smcintyre> skyfalcon866: you should play with KDE4 :)
<smcintyre> lovre: did it work before?
<skyfalcon866> is KDE4 stable enough right now?
<BluesKaj> NDPTAL85, do you have synaptic ..if so sometimes you can fix broken pkgs with it.
<angel> are there any girls on here please reply
<NDPTAL85> BluesKaj: Yeah but I don't even know what packages are broken to begin with.
<smcintyre> skyfalcon866: Ahhhm it's close :)
<BluesKaj> synpatic will detect them
<lovre> smcintyre: it worked, but all of a sudden it just restarted X. It happened while i was doing an update with adept managert
<smcintyre> lovre: oh great
<smcintyre> lovre: can You mention this in #kubuntu-devel
<skyfalcon866> im gonna try it now
<lovre> smcintyre: why
<skyfalcon866> cya everyone
 * smcintyre goes to see about a smoking power supply
<smcintyre> lovre: Well yeah I guess it may be just a passing issue
<smcintyre> can You stop kdm and startx ?
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<lovre> smcintyre: i will restart, maybe it will work now
<smcintyre> lovre: May not but do you know how to get to the command line ?
<U238Willy> ugh
<BluesKaj> NDPTAL85, open synaptic /edit/fix broken pkgs/apply
<lovre> smcintyre: alt+ctrl+f1?
<NDPTAL85> BluesKaj: Thanks will do.
<smcintyre> lovre: right and you know how to stop KDM?
<U238Willy> anyone else getting sig 11 from 'nspluginviewer' ?
<lovre> smcintyre: how?
<smcintyre> sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<smcintyre> then when that's done just type startx
<smcintyre> I want to see if it's a KDM problem
<smcintyre> if startx doesn't work then type X
<smcintyre> lovre: so to break down
<smcintyre> stop KDM and startx to start a session
<smcintyre> if it works then KDM is the problem
<smcintyre> if it doesn't work then type X
<smcintyre> if that works then KDE is the problem
<lovre> smcintyre: ok, thank you, i will restart now.
<lovre> cya in a min
<smcintyre> if X doesn't work then X is broken
<Kingzar> My title bar is sooo transparant i can barely see it how do i make it less transparanet again?
<smcintyre> Money on KDM!
<angel> i love cats
<ScarFreewill> where can I find the md5 for http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/cds/kubuntu-kde4-rc2.iso ?
<ScarFreewill> because my internet sucks and all my big downloads gets corrupted
<Selfarian> waag
<trappist> ScarFreewill: http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/cds/kubuntu-kde4-rc2.iso.md5
<Selfarian> anyone knows if there is wine-doors for kde also?
<ScarFreewill> hehe thanks trappist
<pastryness> is there a better file browser than Dolphin? i find it hard to nivigate around Dolphin, i want something like Windows Eplorer, where you can select folders on one side and view them on another. in dolphin you cant do that
<U238Willy> Krusader
<U238Willy> i like konqueror
<U238Willy> but lately it's been giving me crash errors
<pastryness> which is better for file browsing though? krusader or konqueror?
<U238Willy> I dunno you like apples or grapes better?
<pastryness> apples
<pastryness> :/
<angel> hello Flare183
<Flare183> angel:>hey
<U238Willy> sorry.. my point being.. to try them both out.. though krusader has more of a win.explorer look to it.
<t1n0m3n> pastryness: Have you tried the split view in Dolphin?
<ziggy_> i like dolphin
<ziggy_> i prefer it as a file manager to konquerer
<angel> what is dolphin
<pastryness> yes, t1n0m3n, however doing that, when you select a folder on one side, it doesnt automaticall show the contents on the other sidfe
<ziggy_> its a file manager for kde
<t1n0m3n> pastryness: ahh, k
<NDPTAL85> Oops I didn't have synaptic installed and can't install it now
<lovre> hi
<lovre> it works now
<lovre> smcintyre: thanks for your time
<smcintyre> lovre: great :)
<Flare183> !dolphin | angel
<ScarFreewill> wooooh 91cf0f6a99cf299a8302ce60ea39f8fc its right, I'll write it and check it out thanks, gday all
<ubotu> angel: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Selfarian> Anyone could help me, getting my (windows) game running? :(
<frojnd> hello there, I have some codecs installed, which are broken and there for I can't watch .avi movies...
<lovre> another question, how do i uninstall  stuff? I have some games i installed using their scripts, but how do i uninstall them now?
<ziggy_> were they installed as .deb's?
<frojnd> can someine guide how can I check what crap do I allready have installed and needs to be removed and what do I need to install so .avi movies will work?
<lovre> ziggy_: no
<lovre> ziggy_: well, some
<ziggy_> you made the files yourself?
<lovre> ziggy_: no, downloaded. I think it was a .run file or something like that
<ziggy_> the debs should be easy to removes, for the hand installed stuff youll have to remember where you installed the files
<ziggy_> .run?
<lovre> ziggy_: i know where i installed it. So do i just delete the folder or what?
<lovre> ziggy_: and how do i remove deb files
<ziggy_> first make sure you cant use adept or synaptic or whatever your package manager is to remove it
<ziggy_> if they cant see it, then basically yes
<lovre> i see
<lovre> ziggy_: thanx
<ziggy_> you might leave some orphans behind though if you dont get everything...which normally shouldnt be a problem
<ziggy_> theres way to get rid of orphans laqter
<lovre> ziggy_: what is the difference between "Request removal" and "Request Purge" in Adept?
<jpatrick> lovre: purge deletes config
<angel> yes
<ziggy_> settins files
 * Selfarian get's crazy
<ziggy_> so if you ever reinstall it it will rememeber your settings
<Kingzar> i just downloaded a new theme it's in a tar file, what do i have to do to load it?
<lovre> so if i really want to get rid of something i use purge?
<angel> i dno
<ziggy_> you have to open it with with whatever your window manager is
<ziggy_> probably kwin
<ziggy_> yes lov, use purge if youre sure youll never need to reinstall those programs
<lovre> ziggy_: thanks man
<ziggy_> no prob
<Selfarian> how can i jump to line 21 in vi?
<Kingzar> i have kubuntu
<polywaffle> hey guys, i wanted to just throw this in here
<polywaffle> i found that the latest kubuntu install was almost rubbish (7.10)
<polywaffle> so what i did
<polywaffle> was installed ubuntu command line system
<polywaffle> and then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<polywaffle> this was a nice install with no bugs that i can see
<lovre> eh, when is KDE 4.0 coming out?
<polywaffle> December some time
<dream_coder> is it worth upgrading to kde 4?
<Gargoyle76> does anyone have a toshiba laptop m45-s169?
<polywaffle> but i tried the liveCD
<Gargoyle76> pwr mgmt issues
<polywaffle> it is rubbish too
<martijn81> i have installed mdadm for my raid disks, but not kubuntu does not start proper anymore. I see no kwin/kicker and a popup in the left corner with "Could not start kstartupconfig. Check your installation." What can i do?
<ziggy_> poly, im not sure what the difference would be between that and KDE, maybe you hand picked some extra packages or something......i switched to mandriva
<Kingzar> where do i put my theme in?
<lovre> any1 has problems with icons floating around desktop in tiny windows insted docking in kicker?
<polywaffle> well the kubuntu iso disk is basically rubbish ziggy_
<polywaffle> i had errors in the package manager as well as in kopete
<ziggy_> i played with the kde4 rc1 opensuse livecd, i was very underwhelmed....judging on that preview id wait until 4.1 to seriously play with it
<polywaffle> so i did a clean install to just a command line system (i didnt want GNOME)
<polywaffle> and then installed the kde-desktop
<polywaffle> they say the projects are the same, but this opinion, i doubt
<angel> what has been happening
<ziggy_> imo, if youre a kde fan, then ubuntus not your best option
<polywaffle> i believe ubuntu is better maintained.
<ziggy_> kubuntu is ubuntus ugly stepchild
<polywaffle> u can install the ubuntu command line system
<polywaffle> and then work from there
<martijn81> Kingzar: you can import the theme from system settings> colorws
<martijn81> *colors
<ziggy_> yeah, but whats the point, why not just go for a distro thats built with kde in mind?
<polywaffle> see i built my own gentoo system once, and sometimes i find it is best to start from scratch ziggy_
<jpatrick> polywaffle: kubuntu = ubuntu-base + kde
<wasted> hey; i tried to install the kde4 via the link in the topic, and now kubuntu doesn't start at all. i tried recovery mode, and startx.. but it just errors, and returns to a prompt. any ideas on how to just restore kde3? I already removed all the kde4 packages.
<polywaffle> jpatrick i am aware of this but it seems to not only myself but my friends that there is some disparity between the ubuntu project and the kubuntu one
<ziggy_> poly, the only thing is, i dont always have time to build my own packages, and the repositories for gentoo dont seem to be that great in terms of variety
<polywaffle> wasted try purging kde4 and kde3.5.7 and installing again.
<ziggy_> cousre i was using sabayon so im not too sure about vanilla gentoo
<polywaffle> ziggy_ kubuntu is superior to gentoo in most respects.
<angel> really??not
<polywaffle> sabayon breaks on my system too ziggy_
<Kingzar> hmm i uninstalled the theme (domingo) and there is a install file
<Kingzar> how do i install it then?
<polywaffle> i would stick to kubuntu ziggy_
<galactica> anyone know hoe to deal with this?
<galactica> galactica@kiola:~$ fdisk /media/disk
<galactica> last_lba(): I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755
<galactica> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<galactica> Unable to read /media/disk
<Selfarian> Anyone have an idea about games under virtualbox windows?
<ziggy_> im running mandriva now and like it alot
<Jyzygzel-> How do i mount an NTFS partition using the Normal NTFS Support instead of the NTFS-3G
<polywaffle> yeah, it is very commercial though ziggy_
<polywaffle> i like personally to stay away from commercial projects
<ziggy_> no more commercial than cannonical
<polywaffle> ***sniggers at opensuse***
<galactica> lol
<angel> ???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????////
<ziggy_> there even a totally free code version ofr mandriva...no proprietary software, all opensource
<polywaffle> cannonical supports the free software movement ziggy_ and is a not for profit organisation to my reckoning
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<polywaffle> ziggy_ yes but their commercial offerings have cedega etc. which are very much users of winex which was before the fork :(
<ziggy_> no, cannonical is for profit...not a chairty, they sell service...not that i have a problem with that
<ziggy_> you dont have to get the commercial version, you can download the public version for free and no cedega
<hydrogen> there is a totally free-as-in-freedom derivative of ubuntu as well
<angel> who is youger than 18
<ziggy_> yes hydrogen, thats new though
<hydrogen> i'm fairly sure thats not on topic for this channel angel
<ardchoille> !ot | angel
<ubotu> angel: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ziggy_> id like to see the final kde based release for mint 4.0
<Selfarian> Anyone could help me, getting wine-doors running?
<sigma_> where can i find banner ads for ubuntu and kubuntu? do these exist?
<angel> i am english so i do not want to have other thingys
<sigma_> Selfarian: just install it from the repo's
<Kingzar> How do i install domino 0.4 theme ?!?
<Kingzar> it has an install file how do i use that
<jpatrick> Kingzar: hmm, I did do a package for Hardy..
<Selfarian> sigma_: i installed it with a deb package... was that wrong?
<BluesKaj> !broken packages
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken packages - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma_> Selfarian: that means you got it from the repo
<Kingzar> what does that mean jpatrick, i want to install it
<Selfarian> sigma_: ok... but it doesn't work, if i type wine-doors :(
<jpatrick> Kingzar: that it's in the development version but not Gutsy
<finek> huhu i have kubuntu ;)
<Selfarian> I though maybe it wont run on kubuntu?
<ziggy_> wine in general tends to be pretty buggy.......i use it only as an absolute last resort
<ziggy_> it seems to work about 1/3 of the time
<Selfarian> ziggy_; if you know how to play dark age of camelot under linux without wine, i would be happy :D
<ziggy_> the wine derivative commercial packages arent any better either
<Kingzar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535705 <-- can i do this jpatrick
<Kingzar> ?
<ziggy_> well selfar, that depends on how powerful your computer is and if youre willing to run a virtual machine
<Selfarian> ziggy_: i try virtualbox-ose, do you have xp with it=
<Selfarian> ?
<ziggy_> xp should run fine in a virtual machine
<ziggy_> again, depending on your hardware
<angel> olivwa
<Kingzar> can anyone confirm if this is the way to install the domino theme?
<Kingzar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535705 <
<jpatrick> Kingzar: before "make" do: ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Kingzar> and if it fails what do i do then?
<jpatrick> Kingzar: I'll request backport for Gutsy by the end of this weekend :)
<ziggy_> whats the error message?
<wasted> hey; how do I reinstall kde? I messed it up installing kde4rc2.. just wanna remove, and re-install kde..
<Kingzar> i have no clue what that means
<Kingzar> i hope it doesn't mess my linux up i don't want to reinstall again
<ziggy_> sudo apt-get remove whatever package you installed for kde4
<Kingzar> ./configure: no such file or directory
<Kingzar> ?!
<wasted> (zziggy__): I did that.
<wasted> And now KDE won't start. I tried recovery mode, and "startx" then "startkde" - and it just crashes.
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<ziggy_> did you unpack all the files fromt ar first?
<ziggy_> and go to the top directory of where you unpacked it
<ziggy_> ?
<ziggy_> and are you running as superuser?
<ziggy_> wasted, did you try sudo apt-get -f install?
<Kingzar> does anyone know what to do if i get no directry with ./configure --prefix=/usr
<ziggy_> kingzar, wherever you unpacked that tar file, is there a directory?
<Kingzar> yes
<Kingzar> so i should go in that map
<ziggy_> map?
<Kingzar> directory
<limac> hey
<ziggy_> yes, go into the unpacked directory, to the top of it
<limac> Riddell: hey
<Kingzar> ok
<limac> does anyone have any info about labtec?
<martijn81> is mdadm broken in ubuntu?
<Kingzar> thnx ziggy_
<ziggy_> no prob
<martijn81> anyone using mdadm at the moment?
<DM|> blargh!
<DM|> KDE4 looks too much like vista :(
<martijn81> hehe
<feierfox> hello
<martijn81> hi feierfox
<Kingzar> so zippy
<limac> so does anyone know anything about labtec?
<limac> ???
<ziggy_> and KDE3 looks like windows 95
<Kingzar> ziggy_:  i got the following message after checking
<trappist> martijn81: on one of my installs it looks like mdadm has an update, but it won't install because of a version conflict with udev
<Kingzar> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Kingzar> and then it stopped
<ziggy_> youu have a missing dependency
<ziggy_> either you didnt install a dependency it needs, or its in a different part of the system then the configure file know to look
<Kingzar> hmm
<feierfox> any english speaker here?
<martijn81> thanks trappist, i dunno i think i have the latest version because i just installed it
<feierfox> i have a question
<martijn81> shoot
<ziggy_> what are you trying to install king?
<feierfox> is that correct? "
<feierfox> This Mailbox is shut down for privacy reasons [1]. Contact me on other ways to get my new adress."
<limac> anyone labtec??
<Kingzar> domino 0.4 theme
<Kingzar> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Domino?content=42804
<ziggy_> king, if its a theme you shouldnt be installing it directly anyway
<Kingzar> this is the link
<ziggy_> whats it a theme for, you should let your thememanager handle it
<DM|> anyone have a link to a good howto on getting KDE4 rc2?
<Kingzar> could you check the link and tell me?
<ziggy_> ok, hold on
<Kingzar> i use kubuntu 7.10 + compiz fusion
<Kingzar> no clue what's my window manager
<DM|> if you are using compiz, its more than likely emerald
<akrus> hm maybe here~
<akrus> how to change GTK2 style?
<akrus> KDE's systemsettings tool not working
<eji> ...
<ardchoille> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Creative2> :)
<matthias_> hi
<ziggy_> ok king, compiz complicates things....assuming your window manager is kwin, then go to your kde control center and go into theme manager and open it from there....if your window manager is compiz you may have to change the window manager to kwin first
<feierfox> could anybody who has english as mother language query me? i have a simple question
<ziggy_> then ask it in here
<Kingzar> could you guide me step by step ziggy
<Kingzar> :P
<dustin__> can i get anyone to help me with my wireless card
<ziggy_> ill do my best, im not running kubuntu so im working fro memmory here
<feierfox> is something wrong with this: "This Mailbox is shut down for privacy reasons [1]. Contact me on other ways to get my new adress."
<ziggy_> go to your kmenu
<feierfox> i ask, because i dont want to blame myself :/
<ziggy_> go to tools, or system tools or whatver it says
<Kingzar> oh wait, could it be emerald theme manager?
<ziggy_> look for something that says kde control center
<ziggy_> boom
<ziggy_> emerald is the manager your running then
<Kingzar> hghehe
<ziggy_> ok, in that case the theme you chose is for s different window manager
<matthias_> i have a question. after following the instructions to install kde4-rc2 from here "http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php" I can't open any html sites from kmail or konversation directly. the mime type given is "text/html-kde4".. what can I do??
<ziggy_> first see if there isnt a premade theme like that written for emerald
<feierfox> is there something wrong with my message?
<dustin__> i need some help getting my wireless card to work
<Kingzar> some that look like it, but their name isn't domino
<serenity> hi
<serenity> can i use nvidia-settings to set up my resolution?
<matthias_> hi serenity
<ziggy_> you have two choices, either stop using emerald as your theme manager and use kwin...which may mean less cool compizy stuff, or use a different theme
<Kingzar> can i not import it in emerald?
<ziggy_> you can try,
<ziggy_> i dont know how emerald will deal with themes desidgned for kwin though
<ziggy_> even if it works itll probably be buggy
<Kingzar> nope it's only looks for theme packages
<Kingzar> i'll just use another that looks alike
<ziggy_> thats proabbly your best option
<serenity> can i use nvidia-settings to set up my resolution?
<hitmanWilly> serenity: yes, sort of
<martijn81> serenity: i do it from kcontrol btw
<hitmanWilly> heh, I always go through xorg.conf myself
<serenity> many of our users are complaing about changing resolution.
<serenity> so i think nvidia-settings would be a nice choice for doing this
<hitmanWilly> serenity: they won't be able to change the res to anything not defined in xorg.conf
<serenity> ah, ok. So no solution ;)
<hitmanWilly> IIRC
<Kingzar> aaah ziggy_ there's only 1 bad thing, the similar ones are tru mac clones, which means close button on the left etc.
<keithr> I'm sure this has been hashed out a million times, but I'm not turning up anything with google.  How do I make the standard tty control keys (control-h, control-u, and control-w) do the same thing (erase character, line, and word) in kde applications (like, say, konversation)?
<ziggy_> well King, if you dont care about transparency, you caqn use kwin
<matthias_> any help with the mime type "text/html-kde4" problem?
<hitmanWilly> serenity: some background on the situation may be a little more helpful, can you preset the possible resolutions in xorg.conf before they get the machines?
<Kingzar> ill use it a day and see what comes up
<hitmanWilly> too late...ugh
<Kingzar> now for my next problem
<dustin__> i need some help getting my wireless card to work
<hitmanWilly> dustin__: !wifi | dustin
<dustin__> it wont recognize it
<hitmanWilly> hmmm, what happened to the bot?
<sfears> !wifi | dustin
<ubotu> dustin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dustin__> what bot
<Marfi> whenever i try to convert music with SoundConverter, i get this error after about 3 songs. "could not open resource for writing" its a gstreamer error...any ideas?
<Kingzar> when i try to type an letter with an accent, the tilde doesn't wait for the second letter! 'e'a'i'u <-- see! what 's my problem?
<hitmanWilly> aw crap, been a while since i've been in here :)
<sfears> welcome back
<etfb> Kingzar: sounds like your keyboard setup is wrong.  You can pick different keyboards, including some with "dead keys" that do accents.
<hitmanWilly> dustin__: what brand/model is it?
<dustin__> i have heard people have problems with broadcom wireless cards
<BluesKaj> Marfi, you have gstreamer set up to broadcast , open gstreamer config and defeat the server to network
<etfb> Kingzar: Let me check how you fix that...
<Kingzar> thnx etfb
<Marfi> BluesKaj, how do i open the config?
<sfears> are you using ndiswrapper dustin_?
<BluesKaj> it'll be on the settings tab
<dustin__> no
<dustin__> what do i need to do
<sfears> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sfears> download windows drivers for your broadcom modem.. and install ndiswrapper
<dustin__> alright, i will try that
<dustin__> thanks
<etfb> Kingzar: Can't seem to find it.  Not in settings, unless it's hidden somewhere silly...  working...
<Kingzar> :(
<smcintyre> Hello
<sfears> hi smcintyre
<smcintyre> failed to reset NO_REBOOT flag, reboot disabled by hardware
<smcintyre> Is that bad ?
<Kingzar> oh well mayb you can help me with my next question then, i want to change the look of my taskbar! it's still looks like original one
<Kingzar> how do i do that
<keithr> OK, I think I've found something that I can use - I can try using Input Actions to map the keys the way I want.
<smcintyre> Kingzar: tried RMB -> Configure Panel -> appearance?
<keithr> Seems like a lot of work for something that any old-time UNIX hacker like me would want.
<Kingzar> Ghehehe found it!
<Kingzar> thank you
<smcintyre> bug 102982
<sfears> smcintyre, when does that happen & what did you change since the last time it worked good
<etfb> Kingzar: Looks like it's in System Settings (in what would be the Start menu if we were using Windoze), under Regional & Language.  There's a keyboard layout option with a bucket of different possibilities.
<Marfi> BluesKaj, i know it will be on the settings tab. how do i get to the settings for gstreamer?
<smcintyre> sfears: on bootup and it's done that since install
<Kingzar> hmm
<etfb> Kingzar: You'll have to search though - it blows Windows's configuration out of the water...!
<sfears> install or upgrade?
<Kingzar> aw thanks
<smcintyre> sfears: install
<etfb> Having trouble with knetworkmanager. It won't autoconnect to known wireless access points.  Worked OK in Feisty, not working in Gutsy.  Can anyone help?
<Kingzar> é
<Kingzar> WOOHOO
<Kingzar> fixed whehehe
<Kingzar> thanks etfb
<etfb> Kingzar: Well done!  Glad to see a happy ending!
<Kingzar> úíúíéáé
<Kingzar> ñ
 * etfb should resist, but he can't...
<etfb> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<etfb> (Bwahahahahaha!!!)
<Kingzar> for if you want to know what i did, my keyboard was set to us <default>
<Kingzar> ;)
<Kingzar> and i changed it to us internationalk
<BluesKaj> Marfi, are you even using gstreamer for anything ?
<Kingzar> iḿ
<Kingzar> hmm
<Kingzar> that shouldn happen
<Kingzar> shit
<Kingzar> itś
<sfears> smcintyre, do you have any kind of boot menu when you start up?
<Kingzar> áśdéǵ
<etfb> Try two apostrophes, Kingzar
<Kingzar> shit
<ardchoille> !language | Kingzar
<ubotu> Kingzar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> !language | Kingzar
<smcintyre> sfears: outside of grub?
<stdin> x2
<Kingzar> ´its not how it´s suppose to work
<sfears> grub is what i mean.. do you have any other kernel option to boot into?
<Marfi> BluesKaj, yes, for all of my music
<sfears> options*
<Marfi> BluesKaj, either that or xine, don't remember. =/
<smcintyre> sfears: Umm WIndows ?
<Marfi> BluesKaj, but i do have gstreamer on the computer
<BluesKaj> Marfi, not amarok ?
<sfears> not quite.. sometimes you can boot into different kernels.. nevermind
<Marfi> BluesKaj, let me check
<Marfi> BluesKaj, for amarok, i use xine engine
<BluesKaj> well, Marfi if gstreamer is preventing conversions , I'd uninstall it and use amarok as my player , which i do BTW :)...seems gstreamer is a bug here
<BluesKaj> dinnertime ..BBL
<Kingzar> it's depressing having to press the tilde button 2 times now for i´m too lazy
<sfears> smcintyre, is this during or after install?
<Keule|on> Is there a application where i can upload a file to my webspace - and it gives me a link to my clipboard?
<smcintyre> sfears: after
<sfears> can you boot into safe graphics mode?
<zorglu_> !info mingw
<ubotu> Package mingw does not exist in gutsy
<zorglu_> !info mingw32
<ubotu> mingw32: Minimalist GNU win32 (cross) compiler. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.5.20060117.1.dfsg-3 (gutsy), package size 11428 kB, installed size 53656 kB
<adi> hi all
<danny_> hi
<adi> help needed
<adi> i get this after fresh install of 7.10 kubuntu
<adi> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable
<danny_> maybe you should 'ask';) for help...?
<adi> any idea???
<danny_> i dont
<adi> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable
<danny_> i come for help 2 :P
<jake_> I installed kde by installing the kde-core metapackage
<adi> no apt possible
<jake_> and the Display options are missing from kcontrol
<adi> un update
<adi> how come
<jake_> any idea what package I need to install to get them?
<sfears> adi.. do you have two apt-get sessions open at once?
<sfears> if synaptic is open and you try to apt-get from terminal it will not work
<danny_> Can someone help me? Compiz-fusion does not work properly and i need to get the updates, how can i get the updates? OpenSuSE had all options and compiz didnt run crappy?
<adi> i go to performance monitor
<sfears> what doesn't work danny?
<adi> and kill all apt
<danny_> Well, for exampe
<adi> but the same hapens
<danny_> the water plugin, the firepaint, and 3d cube is not a cube but just 1 double monitor on both sides
<danny_> and thats just one of the probs
<danny_> 2 sry
<adi> Sfears: what can I do??
<danny_> lol i mean 3
<sfears> not only apt adi.. also synaptic & aptitude
<sfears> or any other installer program
<adi> yes but how to kill all those apt and syaptic aptitude
<adi> ?
<adi> it says permision denied
<sfears> not sure how to do that.. but that's why your getting the lock error
<adi> ok but how to kill from terminal then??
<adi> any command
<etfb> adi: mostly when someone says "run the command 'xxx'" they mean "run the command 'sudo xxx'".  It's one of those Ubuntu things that everyone forgets to mention
<danny_> does anyone have experience with Compiz-Fusion on GG?
<danny_> is there nobody?:P cant imagine
<adi> so how to resolve?
<sd32_> how do i update the adblock definitions in konqueror?
<martijn81> Keule|on: not that i know of, what did you used on windows? Flashfxp
<adi> do you know any thing to kill
<adi> those apt-get
<sfears> danny_ compiz is a powerful program.. there are a million things that it could be
<jake_> err
<jake_> anyone know?
<jake_> I'd rather not install kubuntu-desktop if possible
<danny_> well ok, but on suse it ran perfectly
<jake_> but at 60Hz it's killing my monitor
<danny_> even without the sloppy wobbly moving
<sfears> but your not on suse.. so you can't compare it to that
<danny_> well thats true
<sfears> i have kubuntu & compiz works fine.. but i did have a few bugs to work out
<danny_> yeah ok, but ur experienced i guess
<danny_> im just a noob :P
<sfears> there are proally two plugins interfearing with each other
<adi> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable
<Keule|on> martijn81: i use miranda - a messenger and there is a plugin for this
<adi> how to kill apt-get
<adi> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable
<ardchoille> !aptfix | adi
<ubotu> adi: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<danny_> thats possible, but can you tell me where i can find the repo's of compiz themselves? cause i had 3d desktop before and i dont have it on kubuntu...
<Keule|on> and theres another prog - i dont remember the name at the mom
<sfears> good troubleshooting would be to completly uninstall compiz & all additional plugins (you'll have to figure out which ones they are) reinstall basic compiz & add plugin packages one by one untill something doesn't work.. when you find out which one doesn't work correctally figure out how to conifgure it so that it does work properly
<danny_> i tried updating but it cant find
<adi> ok thnks
<danny_> ok ty
<jake_> oh well
<jake_> for now I just opened up gnome-panel
<martijn81> jake_: check Peripherals>Monitor and display
<danny_> martijn ben je nederlands?
<martijn81> danny_: ja
<danny_> heb je er bezwaar tegen als ik je wat vragen stel? via IM indien mogelijk?
<adi> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<adi> no result
<sfears> sudo dpkg-configure -a?
<Keule|on> martijn81: do you have any hint for me?
<sfears> !translate heb je er bezwaar tegen als ik je wat vragen stel? via IM indien mogelijk
<martijn81> danny_: waarom niet, maar ik ben niet speciaal een goeie linux-gebruikert
<BluesKaj> !nl | martijn81
<ubotu> martijn81: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<martijn81> oops
<martijn81> danny_: go there?
<danny_> ok, ik zelf ook niet echt maar ik heb wat hulp nodig met onder andere compiz bugs
<danny_> maar als je er zelf niet echt in thuis bent nog bijvoorbeeld dan heeft het weinig nut om te vragen :)
<danny_> geeft niet
<martijn81> danny_: no, compiz is not my thing, i have only tried it once...
<danny_> ok no problem. Thanks anyway
<johnficca> I have no keyboard / usb at install so what should I do it fix this?
<Tecumseh> danny_: just dropped in, you have a question about compiz and kubuntu?
<danny_> more about compiz
<Tecumseh> elaborate...
<dmitri> hello,can anybody help me? I am looking for a method to add a yahoo contact to my list from command line.plz help me
<Riddell> limac: pong
<matthias_> i have a question. after following the instructions to install kde4-rc2 from here "http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php" I can't open any html sites from kmail or konversation directly. the mime type given is "text/html-kde4".. what can I do??
<tmorton> Is there some known issue with the fish kioslave (ssh) in 7.10?
<tmorton> I'm trying to copy some files off of my server onto my desktop with fish through konqueror... I'm using fish:/root@192.168.0.103 and I get the error "No hostname specified"
<sd132> how do i update the adblock filters in konqueror?
<bsander> tmorton: try using two slashes
<bsander> fish://
<tmorton> bsander, doh, that's it!
<tmorton> Thank you! :)
<tmorton> I guess I remember using one / before...
<bsander> hehe np :)
<dfm> i have some video problems. kaffeine dies when i try to open a divx file, vlc shows jitter frames (unwatchable) and mplayer plays with "-vo gl". Xorg driver is fglrx and i run kubuntu 7.10.
<dfm> it worked with ubuntu 6.10
<dfm> please help
<phoenixz> Hiya there, I have a disk partition of 99GB.. it has 1.2GB free, and the only 2 directories in the root of that partition take up 10.9+30.7 = 31.6GB.... Where is the other.. say, 70GB??? Is there a way I can find out what is wrong here??
<adi> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<adi> still stuck here
<sd132> well i guess back to firefox,  since nobody will help me with konqorer
<adi> could not start any
<adi> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<adi> anyone has an idea
<adi> this hapens all the time I install kubuntu
<adi> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<bsander> phoenixz: does df -h say 1.2G is free?
<ardchoille> !patience | adi
<ubotu> adi: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<adi> ok thnks
<bsander> you could also try filelight to see how your disk space is used
<Jyzygzel-> is there a place for Ubuntu Games?
<bsander> !info filelight | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 608 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<romunov> i've set up a server, but i can't project it to the internet - how can i mend this?
<phoenixz> bsander, yeah, df -h (among others) says therre is 1.2GB
<bsander> hmm ok
<bsander> then its probably true :)
<bsander> could be some hidden folder (trash?) that's wasting your space
<phoenixz> bsander, sure.. but why do I have 2 dirs that total just over 31GB?
<bsander> try filelight on the partition root, see what it says
<phoenixz> bsander, I will, thanks!
<phoenixz> bsander, tried du -sh on the dirs, and there was a permission denied.. there is the problem.. now it accounts for the other 82GB (yikes)
<bsander> sounds like a porn collection to me ;)
<martijn81> ssssssssssst
<helloyo> hey guys, is it a hassle getting compiz-fusion running in kubuntu?
<sfears> sometimes
<helloyo> sfears: what's the issue?
<sfears> not a hassel getting it running.. sometimes a hassel getting it running correctally
<sfears> if it was that easy it wouldn't be an issue.. install & see what happens
<helloyo> sfears: ah ok, i've noticed its part of gnome, but not kde, and i haven't installed it in 7.10, anything i need to know?
<sfears> don't install all the plugins at one time
<sfears> install the base package... make sure that works.. then add all the extra effects
<helloyo> sfears: ah ok, and the base package is which? is compiz/compiz-fusion used interchangeably in the repos, or are some old?
<sfears> compiz-fusion i think
<sfears> it will need a couple extra dependencies.. just not all the additional effects
<helloyo> sfears: thanks. i'm not seeing compiz-fusion in the repos
<sfears> try just compiz.. it will find the correct ones
<sfears> are you using synaptic or apt-get
<helloyo> synaptic
<helloyo> sfears: its installing now, will xgl start by itself? (sorry, i haven't done this in a while, and the howtos have me all muddled)
<sfears> if everything works properly it should just turn on
<helloyo> thanks, i'll give it a shot
<sfears> you might also have to install compiz effect manager.. or something like that, i forget exactally what it's called
<sfears> it will put a copiz settings button in your appearance control panel
<Dragnslcr> compizconfig-settings-manager
<sfears> sounds right Dragnslcr
<thor89> qualche italiano?
<genii> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Evil_> Can I write to the NTFS partition from a livecd?
 * genii sips a cappucino
<martijn81> Evil_ yes, you need to use the lastest live-cd and you need to manually create/mount the mount folder/partition
<Evil_> I have gusty I think
<Evil_> gutsy somethign like that
<sfears> do you know how to mount a drive Evil_
<Evil_> no sir
<martijn81> Evil_: splendid, that should do the trick
<Evil_> How do I mount the NTFS partition? lol
<sfears> first you need to make a folder to mount the drive to.. you can use your desktop as a folder if you wish.. then you need to find out what the location of you ntfs file system is using the command "sudo fdisk -l" at a command prompt.. in there will list your ntfs partition with a location like /dev/hda2.. once you know that use the command "sudo mount /dev/hda2 /home/username/desktop"
<Evil_> ok, thanks :)
<sfears> welcome
<Evil_> omg, that's crazy lol, thanks a lot! :)
<sfears> i'm guessing that means it worked?
<Evil_> yes :D
<dany> hi
<dany> need some help
<dany> =/
<sfears> to unmount the drive "sudo umount /home/sfears/desktop/hdd1" i think
<ardchoille> dany: Help with what?
<dany> i just intalled this kubuntu verison.. 6.06 i think
<sfears> fill in the appropriate user name & drive name
<dany> so, i cant update my system
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi, can you help me install kde4 rc2 on my gutsy ubuntu system (do not have kde installed currently)
<dany> cause i'm not logged as a root
<ardchoille> dany: You don't need to log in as root: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ardchoille> !sudo | dany
<ubotu> dany: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
 * genii hands out coffee
<dany> yeah.. i was reading some x)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I have tried the instructions at kubuntu but get the following error: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Redhammer_the_Ol>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu1~gutsy1_all.deb
<Redhammer_the_Ol>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kwin-kde4_4%3a3.96.0-1ubuntu4~gutsy1_i386.deb
<Redhammer_the_Ol> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sfears> Redhammer_the_Ol, open aptitude & type in kde.. install
<sfears> ohhh
<dany> in some part of the manual I saw this irc chan x)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> sfears, that has not worked for me so far -- I have tried that but I do not know how to start kde then
<sfears> log out into your logon screen and click on the drop down menu.. under sessions there will be a KDE option
<Redhammer_the_Ol> do I need to have kde3 installed before ? I presume not, or am I mistaken
<Redhammer_the_Ol> sfears, no I did try that and I did not get the option for kde
<sfears> and your sure it competed install?
<sfears> completed*
<Redhammer_the_Ol> let me try again
<sfears> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1).. that kinda looks like mabey it never finished
<sfears> but i'm not sure what that is
<dany> ardchoille:
<dany> dany@:~$ sudo apt-get update
<dany> sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<ardchoille> sfears: It means there was an error processing one or more of the packages
<dany> what is that?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> ok sfears let me try this again, its version 3.94 correct
<sfears> not sure.. i have kubuntu installed.. it does it automatically
<sfears> google kde for the latest version
<Redhammer_the_Ol> do I need to uninstall kde3 apps ?
<sfears> only if you want to use them
<ardchoille> dany: I"m not sure. Do web pages open ok in web browsers?
<dany> yeah
<sfears> ohh.. uninstall.. no, you shouldn't need to uninstall anything.. but it wouldn't hurt, you'd just have to reinstall if you want to use them
<linuxmce> How do you get into webmin?
<dany> there is a icon next to the clock that says "there are 191 update packages avilables"
<linuxmce> Also - what is the username and password for linuxmce admin?
<dany> so, when i click to upload.. there is a error
<dany> an*
<dany> "Su returned with an error"
<ardchoille> !sudo | dany Please read this page
<ubotu> dany Please read this page: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sfears> dany is it asking for a password?
<sfears> or does it just come up with an error right away?
<dany> yeah
<sfears> sounds like you might be putting in the wrong password?
<dany> but I type my user password and says is wrong
<sfears> are you the admin? and do you know the administrator password?
<dany> there is just one user
<dany> me
<sfears> is your caps lock key on?
<dany> are numbers..
<ardchoille> sfears: Good call, I always forget the capslock
<dany> my pass is all numbers
<sfears> humm.... sounds like a bad password to me.. but i'm not sure, might be a corrupt something or other i guess
<sfears> what happens if you try to install something from synaptic.. or from apt-get?
<ardchoille> dany: Is your numlock key enabled when entering the password?
<Kingzar> does anyone know of a widget, looking like a memo, where you can write something down really quick?
<ardchoille> Kingzar: knotes
<ardchoille> Kingzar: It's a nice little note-taking app that sits in the systray
<Kingzar> thnx
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> Kingzar: And if you want to get fancy, try basket
<Redhammer_the_Ol> @sfears lets see if it works now
<Kingzar> and the best weather widget?
<dany> ardchoille: yes it is
<sfears> alright.. you didn't get that same error this time?
<sfears> guess not
<dany> i have another question
<ardchoille> Kingzar: kweather, it integrates into kontact and has a panel applet too
<dany> hehe
<ardchoille> !ingo kweather
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ingo kweather - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dany> how to enable the focus on mouse app?
<ardchoille> !info kweather
<ubotu> kweather: weather display applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1225 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<sfears> !kweather 17050
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kweather 17050 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kingzar> kontact <-- how do you configure this to use with hotmail
<Kingzar> !kweather
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kweather - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
#kubuntu 2007-12-15
<sfears> hotmail server is proally pop.hotmail.com
<sfears> incoming pop server under kontact prefs = pop.hotmail.com
<ardchoille> I always thought you needed to pay a fee for pop access with hotmail
<Flare183> not with hotway
<sfears> maybe
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<Flare183> and hotwsmtp
<Flare183> hotsmtp
<Flare183> sorry
<Flare183> !hotway
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotway - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flare183> !info hotway
<ubotu> hotway: POP3 to Hotmail (HTTPmail) gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8.4-2.2 (gutsy), package size 54 kB, installed size 192 kB
<ardchoille> Flare183: Try !info hotway
<ardchoille> yeah
<Flare183> just did
<Evil_> sfears: what would happen if I didn't unmount it and shutdown?
<sfears> should unmount automatically.. you will need to remount on startup
<ardchoille> Evil_: file systems get unmounted during shutdown anyway
<sfears> it's a good idea to unmount drives while your not using them though
<sfears> mabey not a good idea to unmount.. but not a bad idea
<sfears> if it loses power for some reason in the middle of doing something could corrupt some files.. should really worry about it though
<sfears> shouldn't*
<Jyzygzel-> why won't the sounds work in any of the KDE games
<sfears> shouldn't worry about it
<ardchoille> sfears: The journal should help with that
<Jyzygzel-> or any game i play
<Jyzygzel-> sounds dont work
<Kingzar> My harddisk can be accesed!
<dany> sfears: do u know how to enable "focus on mouse" ?
<sfears> good to hear Kingzar
<Kingzar> can't!
<rance> !32firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32firefox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sfears> nope.. not sure what that is
<Kingzar> sorry can't
<Kingzar> damn tildes
<dany> is a way of window configuration
<ardchoille> dany: Something like "focus follows mouse"?
<dany> that you don't need to activate the window with a click..
<dany> yeah
<dany> I want that!
<dany> how?
<dany> =)
<sfears> compiz has a setting like that in there somewhere i think
<sfears> mouse focus or whatever.. in compiz
<ardchoille> dany: alt+f2, type in kcontrol
<Kingzar> $logfile indicates unclean shutdown (0,0) this is my message when i try to enter
<ardchoille> dany: In kcontrol, go to Desktop > Window Behaviour and have a look at the Focus > Policy
<NDPTAL85> Can you actually install from the Kbuntu KDE 4 LiveCD?
<sfears> can you install kubuntu from the kubuntu live cd?? is that your question? if so the answer is yes
<Jyzygzel-> why can't i hear any sounds??
<NDPTAL85> Yeah thats my question but this isn't the regular Kubuntu live cd. Its the one with KDE 4 on it
<NDPTAL85> I loaded the CD fully and didn't see an option to install
<sfears> there should be an install icon on the desktop
<NDPTAL85> There wasn't
<sfears> you booted from the cd?
<NDPTAL85> Yes
<Evil_> sfears: I can't download SP2 from linux, need IE
<NDPTAL85> I could see the lovely KDE 4 desktop
<sfears> anyone know where the install file is on the live cd? i'm not sure
<ardchoille> sfears: He means the KDE4 RC2 livecd
<sfears> SP2 Evil_?
<Evil_> Service pack 2
<sfears> ohhh
<martijn81> NDPTAL85: you have downloaded the lastest kde4 RC2 live-cd, this release does not come with installation support
<sfears> service pack 2 is for windows
<sfears> it's an XP upgrade
<dany> haha thks 4all ardchoille
<ardchoille> dany: yw :)
<Evil_> Someone told me to download it to the partition and install it before the network drivers
<NDPTAL85> martijn81: Ahhh. So I have to install regular Kubuntu and then install KDE 4?
<Evil_> I thought you did, lol, sorry
<Evil_> umm, wrong place >.>
<Evil_> lmao
<sfears> nope.. that's completely windows
<ardchoille> NDPTAL85: There's a link in the topic
<Evil_> wrong person for that matter LMFAO
<killermach> the adept updater fails to install Gutsy to my Fiesty machine, some core dump regarding debconf,
<martijn81> NDPTAL85: currenty: yes
<killermach> last update I did from Edgy to Fiesty someone gave me a command line to upgrade which worked..can someone help me w/ this? thanks
<BluesKaj> Evil_, gotta be in windows to DL XP-SP2
<ardchoille> killermach: If you do it from command line, you'll end up missing things which are new t Gutsy but weren't in Feisty
<Evil_> No way to get it to the NTFS partition from livecd? :(
<BluesKaj> Evil_ never heard of such a thing ...MS doesn't take kindly to browsers or DLmanagers on linux
<Jyzygzel-> why apt-get install iceweasel not work?
<killermach> ardchoille: ok.. I have 7.10 CDROM, can do a full install, but I need some pointers on migrating my current settings to the new install..any tips?
<Jyzygzel-> i need a browser
<Evil_> lol, k, thanks for all the help guys :)
<BluesKaj> Jyzygzel-, use konqueror
<martijn81> Jyzygzel-: there is firefox
<Evil_> BluesKaj:  I need ActiveX
<Jyzygzel-> ic
<ardchoille> killermach: What I did was back up $HOME and then copy desired files back into the new system. Seemed to work ok here.
<dylan_> killermach: make sure you use the same user and group ID (not just name) on your new system for each user, or you'll have a lot of difficulty in transferring things.  create the users in the same order and you should generally have identical UID/GIDs.
<BluesKaj> Evil_ if ya wanna play activeX platform games , do it on a windows installed partition
<Kingzar> can you setup Kontact with hotmaiL!?>?
<BluesKaj> Kingzar, set hotmail to send your hotmail email to k-mail ...It's easy to do with gmail , but I've never used hotmail
<martijn81> Kingzar: i believe only if you sign up for a paid service
<BluesKaj> who would pay for hot mail anyway ?
<martijn81> there was a tool for it under windows though, libpopper3 or something like that,  can't remember anymore....
<killermach> ardchoille: thanks
<Kingzar> alright i read some google too you have to pay indeed for pop3
<ardchoille> killermach: yw
<martijn81> indeed, there is gmail
<killermach> dylan_: cool, make the users in the same order.. got it
<Kingzar> so whats by far the best Clock widget?
<Kingzar> kclock?
<BluesKaj> nope Kingzar , not true
<abdulla> BluesKaj, i have hotmail , and what can i do now everybody knows my hotmail if i change services just to recieve my email to evoloution or thunderbird i would lose all my friends
<ardchoille> !info styleclock | Kingzar
<ubotu> kingzar: styleclock: a themeable replacement for KDE's clock applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 272 kB, installed size 684 kB
<dylan_> killermach: ive had nightmarish situations trying to transfer files but also wonderfully simple ones when i followed that rule.  also make _sure_ you dont put them on a non-linux filesystem for backup if you want to preserve the permissions - otherwise everything will be executable, and youre lucky if thats the only issue you have.
<Jyzygzel-> how do i map my mouse thumb button to do stuff?
<abdulla> is theyr a way to transfer ? BluesKaj ? or maybe tell me if i can get hotmail to my thunderbird app ?
<killermach> dylan_: a "non-linux system"? people still have those?? :)
<abdulla> Jyzygzel-, you want to make the side buttons for back forward in firefox right?
<Jyzygzel-> yea
<dylan_> killermach: some of us play games, you know.  wine and cedega arent up to par for most of em.
<Jyzygzel-> i have to find them to Alt + Left + Left
<Jyzygzel-> and Right
<PasteL>  OpenArena rooooooooox
<Jyzygzel-> i jsut don't know how
<abdulla> Jyzygzel-, i dunno if theyr is an app to do this , but i was wondering myself , i think the only binding place for things like mouse keyboard will be in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , go fo kdesudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dylan_> killermach: and watch out, cuz external hard drives come formatted fat32, even if theyre WAY too big for the fat32 specification.  they just force format em.  :-P
<Jyzygzel-> nah it does not work
<ardchoille> PasteL: And it's in the repos :)
<abdulla> PasteL, OpenArena is multiplayer?
<killermach> dylan_: yep just showed my cousin how to setup world of warcraft  on wine.. well actually we googled up an ubuntu forum :)
<Jyzygzel-> the xorg.conf if complete waste of time
<Jyzygzel-> u never know what to write there
<dylan_> killermach: hows the performance, compared to on windows on the same comp?
<abdulla> i know but i guess if you google you will know , i havent googles yet im lazy about this issue since 8 months now
<ardchoille> Jyzygzel-: There is a nice cinfigurator to help with xorg.conf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<abdulla> ardchoille, OpenArena similar to Quake3 CPMA?
<dylan_> killermach: ie whats the fps in shattrath?  ;)
<killermach> dylan_: good advice.. I reformat mine ext3 to avoid infections  from peoples winboxes
<ardchoille> abdulla: No idea
<Jyzygzel-> but it wont configure my mouse buttons
<abdulla> how many MB? ardchoille
<ardchoille> Jyzygzel-: Ah, ok.
<dylan_> killermach: its also good for privacy since windoze doesnt recognize even ext2 ^.^
<BluesKaj> hotmail doesn't do forwarding and pop , then keep your hotmail if you don't want to lose your contacts ...it's not so hard to bookmark your hotmail acct on om your browser toolbar
<ardchoille> abdulla: apt-cache policy openarena
<hdevalence> how do I tell konqueror to not play music or animations?
<ardchoille> hdevalence: On websites?
<hdevalence> ardchoille: Yeah.
<killermach> dylan_: well it would not be a fair comparison, he went from a celeron 900Mhz 512MB w/ winxp home, to Kubuntu Gutsy on an X2 dual core 4100+ 2.1Ghz w/ 2GB RAM, so it runs better period :)
<abdulla> ardchoille, apt-cache search / policy havent shown me the file zie
<ardchoille> hdevalence: Sounds lke you may have flash installed
<BluesKaj> flash and java
<hdevalence> ardchoille: It's not flash
<abdulla> who played OpenArena here?
<abdulla> is itmultiplayer?
<ardchoille> abdulla: apt-cache show openarena
<killermach> dylan_: I use knoppix to get files off winbox to external HD then a read only ext2 driver for winbox to xfer files back to winbox from ext hd
<hdevalence> it's animated GIFs and an mp3 file
<BluesKaj> I tried it for 10mins one day
<dylan_> killermach: what RO driver?  got a link?
<ardchoille> hdevalence: Not sure on gif's and mp3's
<abdulla> does it have online play BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yup
<dylan_> killermach: and in case you didnt know ubuntu 7.10 has built-in RW support to FAT32/NTFS :)
<killermach> cool
<abdulla> check out my desktop guys :) http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/13/f_mydesktopm_81765b4.png&srv=img33
<theunixgeek> What distro has the default GNOME desktop and apps without customization?
<BluesKaj> <----not a gamer , but it seemed cool enuff, abdulla
<Kingzar> how do you enable kweather
<dor0> here we go
<Kingzar> on desktop?
<dor0> yeah, thats much better
<BluesKaj> theunixgeek, ubuntu
<theunixgeek> BluesKaj: without customization
<dor0> Konversation is better that xchat, at least thats my opinion
<dylan_> theunixgeek: slackware :-P
<BluesKaj> what do you mean customization ?
<ardchoille> Kingzar: Right click the panel, choose Add applet to panel, find the Weather Service applet and add it
<theunixgeek> By no customization, I mean having this as the default desktop look: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/figures/rnintroduction-screenshot.png
<ardchoille> Kingzar: Sorry, it's weather report
<BluesKaj> gnome is gnome , you choose your apss afterwards
<BluesKaj> apps
<Kachna> hey guys,anyone ran WoWarcraft on intel graphics?
<abdulla> i think he means Xubuntu BluesKaj  theunixgeek www.xubuntu.org
<theunixgeek> abdulla: nono By no customization, I mean having this as the default desktop look: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/figures/rnintroduction-screenshot.png
<abdulla> this is not default theunixgeek
<BluesKaj> I see , he thinks gnome is a customized desktop :)...ahh Okaaaaay
<theunixgeek> abdulla: yes it is, according to the GNOME website :P
<BluesKaj> you can customize it
<abdulla> not default theunixgeek but he changed hes appearance yes its with the system
<abdulla> but if you want to customize you can from gnome-look.org
<BluesKaj> theunixgeek, ten you should be chatting in #xubuntu
<theunixgeek> BluesKaj: Xubuntu? why? :P
<ardchoille> or #ubuntu
<theunixgeek> ardchoille: I was already there.
<theunixgeek> no help :P
<Kingzar> How do you set it on your desktop as a widget instead of in my taskbar?!?
<dany> werep
<abdulla> check out my desktop guys :) http://www.picoodle.com/view.php?img=/5/12/13/f_mydesktopm_81765b4.png&srv=img33
<theunixgeek> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/en/ this is the default GNOME desktop. What distro has that as the default?
<ardchoille> theunixgeek: This channel isn't really set to help with the gnome desktop. if you didn't get help in #ubuntu, try the ubuntu forums.
<abdulla> :P
<theunixgeek> ardchoille: sorry; I've been trying all around :P
<Kingzar> damn your desktop looks nice
<Kingzar> can you tell me your widgets?
<Kingzar> abdulla:
<abdulla> get them they are screenlets Kingzar
<ardchoille> !info screenlets
<ubotu> Package screenlets does not exist in gutsy
<Kingzar> their names?
<abdulla> Kingzar, do you have screenlets?
<ardchoille> Kingzar: I know that there are several weather and system themes for superkaramba
<abdulla> is superkaramba like screenlets ardchoille
<abdulla> btw ardchoille do you use katapult?
<BluesKaj> windows desktops mostly
<ardchoille> Kingzar: http://tinyurl.com/2z3x2k
<abdulla> Kingzar, all the custom widgets you will find here http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=165&PHPSESSID=b5b2c7f0486054630e4ece0eea31ded6
<ardchoille> abdulla: superkaramba is very similar to those screenlets, yes
<abdulla> Kingzar, if you dont have screenlets , get screenlets after that you can go for custom widgets
<abdulla> Kingzar, http://www.screenlets.org/
<abdulla> you use katapult ardchoille
<abdulla> ?
<ardchoille> abdulla: No
<abdulla> do you knwo what it is arch
<Kingzar> i have superkaramba but i can't configure settings there :S
<abdulla> ardchoille,
<ardchoille> abdulla: yes, but I do't use it
<abdulla> then Kingzar get screenlets read my above posts i have posted 2 links now
<Kingzar> my taskbar doesn allow me to move the panels arround whatś mixed
<Kingzar> what would be a good site for widgets for superkaramba?
<Daemon--> whats that 3d program that has cool 3d effects for the desktop?
<cheguevara> compiz
<Daemon--> thats it, thanks, i can install it through my package manager i presume?
<kub^> daemon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion is a nice guide
<Daemon--> thank you :)
<cheguevara> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<abdulla> Kingzar, http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38
<ardchoille> Kingzar: http://tinyurl.com/2z3x2k
<abdulla> lol an apple fraud
<ardchoille> lol
<abdulla> i think you can do it better ardchoille
<blizzzek> gn8
<abdulla> you know with gnome you can hack the panel to act like apple , can kde do the same or you just tick the MAC os X feature?
<ardchoille> abdulla: Yes, I use the feature of kde
<Kingzar> i cannot seem to move my systray around.. is there a reason for this?
<abdulla> so its still not 100 % yet
<ardchoille> Kingzar: Just to the left of the systray, there should be a small bar that you can grab and move the systray
<Kingzar> problem is it doesn appear
<abdulla> if you tried apple .. you will know what i mean, but if you tried a Gnome hacked panel ( apple customization ) you will not notice
<ardchoille> Kingzar: right click the panel, configure panel > appearance > Advanced options button > Applet handles
<Kingzar> thatś it! thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<dany> ardchoille: do u know a mixer software ?
<Kingzar> My superkaramba widgets only stay on 1 desktop of the cube
<Kingzar> how can you set it to be fixed on all four
<ardchoille> dany: I don't use sound, but I know there is mkix or alsamixer
<ardchoille> *kmix
<dany> ardchoille: there is the thing.. i downloaded a mixer software but there are several files and I'm suppouse to compile them but, there are few development tools that I should have in order to compile the software (sorry about my english)
<dany> may I paste the list here?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | dany
<ubotu> dany: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<dany> ardchoille: I already paste it..
<ardchoille> dany: Can you give me the link please?
<dany> http://bpmdj.yellowcouch.org/setup.html
<Kingzar> My superkaramba widgets only stay on 1 desktop of the cube how can you set it to be fixed on all four
<ardchoille> dany: I'm afraid I can't help with comiling software, I haven't had to do it i years
<linuxmce> I have a couple of sata drives I am wanting to add.  Not sure what setting to use for them.
<godzero> How do I revert to konqueror as my file manager? If I click on a folder, or plug in my MP# player - dolphin launches. I hate it. I want my Konqi back.
<dany> is for advanced users?
<linuxmce> They will be part of my linuxmce box - do I make the EXT3?
<godzero> MP# = MP3. oops
<Kingzar> Is it possible to keep my widgets on all of my desktops?
<Kingzar> if i go to another desktop
<Kingzar> widget gone
<linuxmce> When adding new SATA drives what type should they be? EXT3?
<godzero> I'd use ext3, only because it's stable and well supported.
<linuxmce> What about the mnount point? Just \
<godzero> linuxmce: Sorry. I steped in in the middle of your question. What is you user case?
<linuxmce> I added two sata drives to a LinuxMCE box - just going to use them for storage for audio / video
<godzero> I'd mount them in /mount or /mnt
<wintermute_> any out there have a Toshiba Satellite A215?
<linuxmce> both of them?
<linuxmce> as /mnt
<linuxmce> they don't have to be different names?
<PasteL> [22:25] <abdulla> PasteL, OpenArena is multiplayer?
<linuxmce> godzero: DO they have to be different names?
<PasteL> hahahahahahaha
<godzero> "/mnt/sda1 and /mnt/sda2 for example. If you have other drives that are not PATA - you might want to mount them as /mnt/sata1 and /mnt/sata2. The name is anything that makes sence to you"
<linuxmce> ok
<godzero> linuxmce: I use /mount/external_1
<linuxmce> There internal drives :)
<godzero> :)
<linuxmce> what about the mount point though:
<godzero> ?
<godzero> you can mount the thing as a subdirectory in any existing directory, even /etc/my_stuff is legal
<dor0> guys, there is any applet to show me the network connexions in tray bar like in windows?
<godzero> brb
<linuxmce> I guess I just don't understand. Mount Points, Type, Device - I need to put stuff in there and If  I don't  it ask me to add loops
<wintermute_> mine already does off a fresh install
<godzero> linuxmce: First step is to plug it in, and format it. I suggers using "qtparted" to format it. Install it. Power down. Plug in your drives. power up, login. run qtparted. Format your new drives (they should stick out like sore thumbs in the left pane). Write down thier paths (like: /dev/sdc and /dev/sdd) on a piece of paper, and come back.
<linuxmce> The drives are plugged in and I know what they are - I just don't know how to start qtparted
<godzero> install qtparted, alt-f2, kdesu qtparted.
<linuxmce> I think it is installed already
<linuxmce> or not
<linuxmce> how do I install
<godzero> press "ALT-F2", type "kdesu qtparted" in the box. Enter your password.
<linuxmce> sounds the command not found
<linuxmce> so must not be installed
<jhutchins> Um, we're not trying to run qtparted from the drive we're working on, are we?
<linuxmce> no
<jhutchins> oh, good.
<linuxmce> just tryint to install it - don't know how
<jhutchins> linuxmce: apt-get install qtparted
<linuxmce> ty
<jhutchins> linuxmce: or better sudo aptitude install qtparted
<jhutchins> You'll need sudo in any case.
<godzero> to install: open the konsole, type "apt-get update" press enter. ***password**. Wait.  Type "apt-get install qtparted". press "y" anytime it asks.
<jhutchins> linuxmce: So what are you installing it to?
<jhutchins> godzero: sudo
<godzero> ooh, sorry
<Kingzar> anyone know how to keep widgets on background while using cube 4 faces?
<jhutchins> I forget too, learned on other distros.
<godzero> to install: open the konsole, type "sudo apt-get update" press enter. ***password**. Wait.  Type "sudo apt-get install qtparted". press "y" anytime it asks.
<jhutchins> Kingzar: There's a #compiz channel.
<godzero> jhutchins: engineer's syndrome
<linuxmce> OK - got it installed - now do I make it an extended partition?
<godzero> linuxmce: what do you want? 1 big space, or several smaller spaces?
<linuxmce> Big Space - It will hold the DVDS that I rip - it's 500GB
<godzero> primary partition (and I didn't need to know that).
<godzero> 1 big partition
<linuxmce> ok
<linuxmce> and use ext3
<godzero> yes, If only used in a Linux environment.
<linuxmce> yes
<godzero> ext3 it is, then
<linuxmce> Do I have to format it after I create the partition?
<godzero> yes
<godzero> a few seconds is all
<linuxmce> It is saying that it is a virtual partion
<linuxmce> ah - nevermind -
<linuxmce> gotta commit first :)
<godzero> It's inside of a primary partion (I think). Id go ahead and erase the thing, and start again. I should only take a minute.
<godzero> commit.. yes
<jhutchins> With linux you don't need silly extended partitions.
<godzero> So..... Does anyone know how to kill dolphin?
<linuxmce> Thanks guys - I appreciated - just added another 900GB to my box.
<godzero> linuxmce: sweet
<maybeway36> I would go "killall dolphin" in the Alt+F2 window
<linuxmce> What is that?
<godzero> I had that comming.
<godzero> Dolphin is the new file manager. I hate it. I want konqueror back as my primary file manager.
<maybeway36> Alt+F2 and type "kcmshell filetypes"
<maybeway36> w/ out quotes
<maybeway36> Then go to inode>folder
<maybeway36> move Konqueror to top
<Slynderdale> I'm currently dual booting Windows and Linux. The problem is, I don't have a working CD drive with boot support. I want to reformat my current linux install and install Ubuntu/Gutsy Gibbon instead. How can I do this without a boot/live CD?
<maybeway36> Slynderdale: try UNetBootin
<maybeway36> or whatever its called
<maybeway36> It's like the mini.iso Ubuntu installer w/out a CD
<maybeway36> install it from Windows
<godzero> maybeway36: Thanks, but inode does not have "folder"
<maybeway36> hmm
<godzero> kubuntu AMD64
<maybeway36> oh its called "directory"
<Max-P> Hi, how can I install RandR 1.2 (1.1 installed, using feisty)
<maybeway36> Slynderdale: do inode>directory and inode>system_directory
<maybeway36> no not you
<maybeway36> i mean godzero
<maybeway36> gah im so confused
<godzero> found it. Thanks. I looked and looked....
<maybeway36> i did that too
<maybeway36> i like konqueror in kde3 so much better
<godzero> the right pane is just the right-click menu, but 100X bigger, and doesn't go away. [DEL] [DEL] [DEL] [DEL]..... i'M NOT HAPPY WITH IT.
<godzero> oops
<godzero> caps lock too close to shift
<dany> ardchoille: still there?
<limac> hi
<ardchoille> dany: yes
<godzero> hi
<dany> Man.! i suck haha I cant even install firefox
<maybeway36> sudo apt-get install firefox
<dany> x)
<dany> i'll tr
<dany> try*
<maybeway36> dany: or, for more traditional install, "sudo aptitude install -R firefox"
<maybeway36> doesn't add some GNOME integration components
<harry> hello all
<godzero> hey
<harry> i have a question, can someone help me please?
<godzero> ?
<dany> dany@:~$ sudo apt-get install firefox
<dany> sudo: unable to lookup  via gethostbyname()
<godzero> ouch
<limac> well, if I run a video on youtube and then another, and then another, and so on, but after a while, the firefox window doesn't respomd and i have to terminate it over and over
<harry> i want to add more irc servers to mykonversation client (kde) how does it function?
<limac> terminate the progam i mean
<limac> :?
<maybeway36> harry: press F2 and click New...
<godzero> limac: get a faster proc?
<harry> ok but where do i get the adress of the server?
<Slynderdale> maybeway36: Hmm, are you familiar with UNetBootin at all?
<ardchoille> dany: I would recommend you posting that unable to lookup  via gethostbyname() problem on http://ubuntuforums.org
<maybeway36> not really
<leex> kde4 rc2 session will not start (followed http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php)
<maybeway36> the mini.iso i have used in the past
<dany> i'll do it.. thks ardchoille
<leex> anybody having probs starting a kde4 session?
<godzero> dany: and provide your ISP and general location ("I'm in Maine" or some-such)
<ardchoille> dany: Br sure to include asmuch info as you can, will help others help you :)
<dany> ardchoille: this trouble about firefox is not that complicated.. may be i'm doing something wrong
<theunixgeek> How do I access my Linux partition on a Mac?
<Kingzar> what option do i need to add to my user, so i can acces NTFS disk?
<ardchoille> dany: Are you able to apt-get anything?
<dany> ardchoille: I downdloaded and extracted the tar file
<ardchoille> dany: via an apt-get or aptitude command?
<godzero> theunixgeek: You don't afaict. Macs don't do EXT2/3. Ant Mac-heads in the house?
<godzero> ant
<godzero> any
<dany> just with "clicks"
<adamonline45> Is there a way to restart my mouse?  The problem I have is that on wake from suspend, and possibly other times, my mouse scroll wheel doesn't work...
<leex> worthless ...
<dany> right click.. extract to..
<dany> hehe
<Kingzar> what option do i need to add to my user, so i can acces NTFS disk?
<ardchoille> dany: What I meant is I think your package manager has issues that need to be resolved. Posting that gethostname problem on ubuntu forums might help with that.
<dany> ardchoille: ok, I'll wait for their answer
<dany> thks anyway
<limac> godzero: wat do u mean?
<dany> x)
<adamonline45> Can someone send me a message so I can check out my highlight color?
<Minataku> !ping > adamonline45
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> adamonline45: That work?
<Kingzar> Sooo close
<Kingzar> what are the permissions to enter ntfs disk?
<adamonline45> cool ty 8)  Yes, indeed ty!
<Minataku> Sorry, I just used the bot in a fit of semi-laziness.
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> adamonline45: Cool.
<Minataku> :)
<Minataku> 0
<Minataku> Oops
<Minataku> lol
<Kingzar> nobody ?! :S
<adamonline45> hehheh... So, are there any maKbookers here whose brains I could pick?
<Minataku> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<godzero> jhutchins: How long have you been on #kubuntu (historicly)? I have been here in a few years.
<jhutchins> Um, I'd say two or three years, probably.  Off and on.
<jhutchins> Probably not more than two, I installed right about when Feisty came out.
<jhutchins> Been running Linux since like RH2.1 though.
<godzero> limac: Oh, never mind. Just a joke (lame, I guess)
<limac> godzero; so how can I fix that problem?
<godzero> limac: no, I don't use firefox
<killermach> ardchoille: is there a good backup app in kubuntu  that I can use to copy my home dir to my external drive
<limac> godzero; then wat do u suggest i use?
<sfears> you don't need a backup app to copy your home folder
<sfears> just copy your home folder
<godzero> jhutchins: s/ I have been here in a few years. /  I havn't been here in a few years.  oops
<alesan> I am getting crazy, what should I install to have the java plugin in firefox on 64bit?
<godzero> jhutchins: Are all the devs asleep/out. Seems like they were around more back then.
<ardchoille> killermach: I just use tar: cd /home && tar cjf /desired/path/backup.tar.bz2  $(whoami)
<alesan> I have sun jdk, iced tea, now I am trying with j2re blackdown
<limac> godzero: do u no, how i can enable the flash-player plugin for konqueror?
<limac> ???
<godzero> limac:
<tekteen> limac: I think the command "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree" does it
<limac> but doesn't that do it for firefox?????
<godzero> limac: The flash plugin should "just work" from what I'm told. I don't know bacause I'm running 64 bit, and I refuse to use 32 bit software. Are you using 32 or 64 bit?
<tekteen> limac: both
<limac> 32 bit
<limac> how can i get the 64 bit one???
<tekteen> it also should work for opera
<Kingzar> !ntfs-3g
<limac> just curious
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<tekteen> !flash64 | limac
<ubotu> limac: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<godzero> flash is 100% NOGO in 64 bit, on any platform
<limac> tekteen: how can i get the 64 bit version of an os?
<limac> os (operating system) :)
<tekteen> limac: kubuntu? windows?
<tekteen> limac: kubuntu has it online under the 32bit one
<limac> tekteen: kubutnu
<tekteen> limac: I answered above ^
<Kingzar> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<limac> tekteeen: but how can i get the 64 bit version? online or what?
<limac> or i cant????
<tekteen> limac: I will give a link. do u want alternative install cd or the normal live cd?
<limac> tekteen: normal one
<tekteen> limac: http://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/gutsy/kubuntu-7.10-desktop-amd64.iso
<limac> tekteen: wat do u mean by "alternative install cd"?
<tekteen> limac: there is a text based install cd
<godzero> limac: First, you have to make sure your proc can do 64 bit. But the big question is "why would you want to?". I do because I'm like that. Third party support is better in a 32 bit environment.
<ardchoille> limac: The alternate cd is a text-based install cd, the dekstop cd is a live environemnt with an option to install to hard drive
<limac> but i have an intel celeron m proc
<godzero> 32 bit
<limac> probably
<limac> not sure tho
<limac> actually yeah its 32 bit
<tekteen> I am too lazy to install kubuntu again but I will not install kubuntu 64 till 7.10
<ardchoille> limac: http://www.kubuntu.com/download.php
<tekteen> :-)
<godzero> Right now, 64 bit is a little pain-in-the-@$$. I don't mind. It could be worse, I could be running Vista 64... and I have... it's bad.
<Kingzar> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kingzar> !xvid
<tekteen> godzero: true
<limac> ardchoille; i actually have that one installed! thnx for the effort tho! :D
<tekteen> !botabuse | Kingzar
<ubotu> Kingzar: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<t3hwiz0rd> can anyone help me out with compiz fusion?
<godzero> ubotu fortune
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortune - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<t3hwiz0rd> i've got it installed, but its not showing window decorations
<ardchoille> !info fortune
<ubotu> Package fortune does not exist in gutsy
<godzero> That's just wrong
<tekteen> !ask | t3hwiz0rd:
<ubotu> t3hwiz0rd:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tekteen> t3hwiz0rd: install ccsm
<ardchoille> godzero: apt-cache search fortune
<t3hwiz0rd> cssm is installed
<godzero> fortune | cowsay
<tekteen> t3hwiz0rd: then click alt+F2 then type ccsm
<t3hwiz0rd> okay its open..
<tekteen> t3hwiz0rd: also
<tekteen> do the same thing except type
<tekteen> compiz --replace
<t3hwiz0rd> i did that
<t3hwiz0rd> still, no themes
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> do u have 3d drivers?
<t3hwiz0rd> yup, those are workin
<tekteen> when u typed compiz --replace did the window borders diapear for a sec
<t3hwiz0rd> yes and they never came back
<limac> anyone here has any experience with "labtec"?
<tekteen> ok
<godzero> limac: not me
<tekteen> t3hwiz0rd: install emerald
<t3hwiz0rd> its installed
<t3hwiz0rd> it simply has NO themes in it
<tekteen> go to the k menu
<t3hwiz0rd> k
<tekteen> and open the emerald theme manager
<t3hwiz0rd> open
<t3hwiz0rd> it finally downloaded my themes
<tekteen> t3hwiz0rd: ok
<tekteen> can u select one?
<t3hwiz0rd> tekteen: but its still not showing any
<t3hwiz0rd> well its not doin anything :-(
<t3hwiz0rd> window decs are still gone
<limac> godzero: still i can't get the flashplayer in youtube...... there like this grayish box replacing where the video is played
<tekteen> type alt F2 then type kwin --replace
<t3hwiz0rd> done
<waltercool_eee> someone know how select main screen with dual monitor??
<tekteen> that stops compiz but lets u have windows again
<tekteen> I am not sure what the problem is
<jac0b> what repo do i add so I don't have to use the cd
<root> limac: I can't help you. I don't kno
<tekteen> t3hwiz0rd: what command did u use to install compiz
<limac> root: no prob
<tekteen> did u install the kde version
<tekteen> or the default version
<tekteen> the package compiz is for gnome
<t3hwiz0rd> tekteen: i installed everything required from the wiki
<root> It's good to be root.
<t3hwiz0rd> and yes i installed compiz-kde as well
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I do not know
<tekteen> sorry
<limac> btw since i have a intel celeron processor, is it possible for me to replace it with intel quad-cre or perhaps dual-core
<limac> ??
<adamonline45> Can anyone help me understand the difference between 'styles', 'themes', 'colors', etc?  I'm trying to get my desktop lookin' how I want, but there are so many places to change things, and I'm getting weird results like dark-on-dark tabs and such...
<tekteen> adamonline45: styles=themes
<tekteen> adamonline45: colors are part of themes
<tekteen> adamonline45: or sometimes may change a theme
<ardchoille> tekteen: Not always, a theme can mean a set of styles, icons, backgrounds to form a theme in theme manager
<hdevalence> I want to install KDE4 without installing KDE3.
<tekteen> ok
<hdevalence> on a fresh install
<limac> anyine???
<tekteen> that is how the login manager works
<godzero> time for me to go. Take care all.
<tekteen> hdevalence: that is hard
<hdevalence> should I install a server, then install the kde4 packages?
<limac> what is so great about kde4 that attrats people so much???
<hdevalence> or would I have broken dependencies?
<adamonline45> ahh interesting... so a theme is kind of the central place to hold all the settings, color, etc...
<mox69_> hdevalence:  i would just not install a window manager
<adamonline45> Thank you 8)
<tekteen> hdevalence: not the server
<mox69_> hdevalence: uncheck gnome / kde when you are installing
<mox69_> kdevalence: you should boot into a console
<mox69_> then you just command line install kde4
<hdevalence> I have the DVD that lets you do LiveCD/text/server/etc
<hdevalence> 'install in text mode"?
<tekteen> hdevalence: u could install the minimal
<mox69_> well i think that just runs the installer in text mode
<tekteen> hdevalence: or cli mode
<tekteen> hdevalence: then from the command line install kde4
<ardchoille> Many people simply install the server and then build from there to custimse their install.
<hdevalence> tekteen: good idea.
<tekteen> hdevalence: I have never installed kde4
<mox69_> hdevalence: i guess the server idea isnt bad, just look over what gets installed
<db52> theres a kde 4 kubuntu alpha iso out isnt there?
<hdevalence> tekteen: i have a version on my laptop, but it's a mess with kde3/4
<ardchoille> db52: See the topic
<hdevalence> and so i'm installing it on my old box
<hdevalence> not actually that old though.
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> I have no experience
<db52> ardchoille: sorry im in kopete
<tekteen> just giving ideas
<ardchoille> db52: /topic
<ardchoille> ?
<wintermute_> what is a good c++ ide aside from anjuta?
<hdevalence> wintermute_:
<db52> ardchoille: i see rc2
<hdevalence> err
<hdevalence> !info kdevelop
<ardchoille> wintermute_: kdevelop ?
<ardchoille> db52: That is the latest I believe
<tekteen> wintermute_: eclipse
<t3hwiz0rd> !compiz
<db52> ardchoille: gotcha
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.0-0ubuntu2.1 (gutsy), package size 8840 kB, installed size 26992 kB
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<t3hwiz0rd> ohh boy the bots lagging.
<hdevalence> heh
<ardchoille> t3hwiz0rd: He's in many channels.. and working hard :)
<hdevalence> btw, once kde4 is released, what would be a distro where I could get a 'default' KDE4 install
<tekteen> I think the bot deserves a snack
<wintermute_> thank you
<tekteen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<hdevalence> ie no distro specifice customizations
<biovore> kubuntu will have KDE4 (if released) for herron
<ardchoille> hdevalence: I think you would be hard pressed to find a distro which doesn't customise their deksotp environments
<hdevalence> eg kubuntu changes the konqueror interface
<hdevalence> etc
<ardchoille> Yeah
<hdevalence> debian? slackware?
<db52> anyone know how to update the adblock filters in konquerer?
<biovore> hdevalence: theres always LFS :-P
<hdevalence> biovore: what's LFS?
<biovore> linux from scratch
<db52> how stable is the rc2
<db52> ahh im out of cds anyway
<killermach> ardchoille: I have installed gimp, blender, inkscape ect on my fiesty box, how can I get kubuntu to install them from a script?
<killermach> so I don't have to hand pick them all again, including their add-ons
<ardchoille> killermach: use a bash script and add a line:  sudo apt-get install gimp blender inkscape
<killermach> ardchoille:  is there a way to get a list of what's installed from adept or the like?
<Rafabe> hi
<Rafabe> can someone help me get Kubuntu installed?
<ardchoille> killermach: You can use a command to see what you have install via command line: history | grep install
<Rafabe> during the base install, I get an error on initramfs. It tries 5 times then continues...then I get another error later on. Checked the CD for defects, it's fine.
<killermach> ardchoille: what I'm looking for is like the RedHat kickstart of sorts
<ardchoille> killermach: There may be, but I am a cli fan so I wouldn't have used it.
<killermach> ok.. cool.. I can probly pick them about as fast as figuring this out, but it'd be cool to know
<t3hwiz0rd> okay
<t3hwiz0rd> i got it all working
<t3hwiz0rd> but im trying to set up desktop cube
<t3hwiz0rd> nd when i do, it only gets 2 desktops??
<neville> Go to general settings in the settings for Compiz
<EnsGabe> Is anyone else having problems with konqueror and the recently updated flash plugin?  nspluginviewer keeps crashing on me
<neville> And I think it's called Desktop size, or something like that
<killermach> ardchoille: trying this first.. apt-get -f dist-upgrade
<neville> You fiddle with the settings there, in order to get more than 2 faces
<t3hwiz0rd> any ettings in specific?
<neville> Can't remember off the top of my head, and I haven't got installed at the moment =]
<t3hwiz0rd> cos rioght now i have a two-sided cube
<neville> Just trial and error though, it's always fun =D
<killermach> ardchoille: I'll let you know how it goes command line upgrade from fiesty to gutsy
<t3hwiz0rd> hmm still 2 desktops
<Psycoshot> Hey. What is the command to quit/stop a command?
<Psycoshot> like to quit kiba-dock
<cheguevara> ctrl c
<cheguevara> assuming you are running some from a terminal that is
<Psycoshot> What I mean is.
<Psycoshot> I started kiba-dock. (not in terminal)
<Psycoshot> How do I close it from terminal
<cheguevara> killall -9 kiba-dock
<Psycoshot> TY
<cheguevara> np
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm having trouble with kopete saving changes I make.  For example, when I add someone to my contact list, the next time I restart that person is added to a folder "Not in your contact list", and keeps going back even if I move them to a folder and make sure they're on my list... can anyone help me out?
<t3hwiz0rd> yay
<Dragnslcr> Ch1ppy- is it an MSN contact?
<Ch1ppy> Dragnslcr: yep
<Dragnslcr> I know there's a bug with not being able to remove an MSN contact, so it may be related
<db52> how do i disable join and leave notifications in kopete?
<Dragnslcr> Ch1ppy- you can try checking with #kopete to see if it's a known issue
<Ch1ppy> Dragnslcr: mkay
<killermach> ardchoille: looks like it finished.. lemme reboot and see
<killermach> ardchoille: so far so good
<killermach> it's installing my nvidia driver now
<killermach> restart again for that
<ardchoille> killermike: Good to hear, but no need to keep me updated :)
<abdulla> Check out my desktop guys and please rate http://img28.picoodle.com/img/img28/5/12/13/alsheeba/f_mydesktopm_582c78c.png
<killermach> ardchoille: so far so good.. I don't care for dolphin tho.. but else is good upgrade
<ardchoille> killermach: There is no need to keep me updated
<EnsGabe> Is anyone else having problems with konqueror and the recently updated flash plugin?  nspluginviewer keeps crashing on me
<intelikey> :)
<hydrogen> dolphin took a bit of getting used to
<hydrogen> I'm fairly happy with it though
<hydrogen> dolphin4 is a whole lot nicer but thats a different story :)
<intelikey> what is dolphin again ?
<hydrogen> filemanager
<ardchoille> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<killermach> no just you anyone wanting to know, that the upgrade is worthwhile and smooth
<ardchoille> killermach: That's good to hear
<capricori> hey all. could anyone guess as to why kubuntu keeps logging me out randomly? it's starting to get annoying...
<jhutchins> I here d3lphin has been essentiallyh abandoned in place and will not be developed further.  At best, it's good ideas may be merged into konqueror.
<jhutchins> (where'd that stray h come from?)
<cheguevara> jhutchins, konqueror uses dolphin for file management in kde 4 so...
 * intelikey hunts up the h remover for jhutchins 
<jhutchins> cheguevara: Yeah, from what I've heard it sounds like they reached a revision stange and realized that to get to the next step towards release just wasn't worth it.
<cheguevara> no point of developing kde3 software anymore anyway :P
<jhutchins> Could be apocryphal, I don't know, but I heard that it was dead stop on developing it.
<jhutchins> cheguevara: Yeah, but d3lphin isn't kde3.
<cheguevara> it is
<cheguevara> d3lpin is kde3
<cheguevara> dolphin is kde4
<jhutchins> Ah, well it was dolphin I heard it about, not "as corrected by ubotu".
<jhutchins> But, on the same hand, it could be that it's true of d3lphin and not dolphin, somebody got the rumor wrong.
<Travis> Hi I just put a hard drive in my server from my older server, the data on it is in a format called LVM2 MEMBER, because my old server was LVM, I just need to get the data off it for my new server? how do I go about this?
<cheguevara> most ppl just say dolphin talking about both of them
<intelikey> "somebody got the rumor wrong."   surely you jest
<cheguevara> Travis, might want to go to #ubuntu-server
<Travis> cheguevara yea i did both cause this is the same procedure for kubuntu
<sylvisj> hello people, I need some help with nvidia binaries
<sylvisj> Followed the instructions as per http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/hardware/C/video.html#nvidia, but /var/log/Xorg.0.log says that the nvidia driver can't find the kernel module
<sylvisj> or rather, "failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!"
<jhutchins> sylvisj: There's an #nvidia channel.
<sylvisj> Ok, will try over there.
<sylvisj> "Ubuntu kernel module problem? Ask in #ubuntu"
<jhutchins> Travis: This is why LVM is evil.  You need the set, not just a member.
<intelikey> sylvisj wrong version or not compatable with the hardware.
<sylvisj> It's compatible; GeForce 8800GTS, current stable driver release
<sylvisj> Hm, manually unloading and reloading the nvidia kernel module fixed it, odd
<intelikey> can't insert a kernel module that doesn't match the running kernel version, or that the hardware doesn't match     (last half is more dependant on the exact module)
<Travis> jhutchins well i think the other drive failed or something (I don't have it)
<sylvisj> Well, the thing is - the module was loaded
<Travis> my task was getting the data off the one drive i do have recovered
<sylvisj> unloading and reloading it seems to have solved this issue, which makes me wonder why
<intelikey> race condition ?
<neville> Try reinstalling the driver, then running sudo nvidia-xconfig -add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<Travis> LVM seems to worked great until something went horribly wrong and the LVM got messed up, now when I mount it says it's not formatted and that i should format the LVM volume with like ext3
<neville> --add-argb-glx-visuals --composite
<ndazza> hi, i'm having trouble finding the jigdo files for the kubuntu gutsy DVD, i've googled and looked through cdimage.ubuntu.com but i'm not having any luck. does anyone know where it is?
<ndazza> wow, dead channel...
<stdin> it's dead because kubuntu is so perfect no one needs support :)
<neville> =/
<neville> Lies
<neville> =]
<Dr_willis> Hot, sexy bot sweet-talks personal data out of chatters  http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20071214-hot-sexy-bot-sweet-talks-personal-data-out-of-chatters.html
<Dr_willis> Hmmmm... Ok! Whos the bot!
<Dr_willis> :P
 * Dr_willis stares at ubotu 
<ndazza> is there a dev channel for kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Hmm Is ther a #kubuntu-dev ?
<ndazza> nope, i tried that heh
<ndazza> looks like i might have found the jigdo images here http://mirror.in.th/ubuntu_cdimages/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<stdin> ndazza: I guess you didn't look at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ ?
<EnsGabe> Is anyone else having problems with konqueror and the recently updated flash plugin?  nspluginviewer keeps crashing on me
<ndazza> stdin: that's for hardy, i'm looking for gutsy
<progmanos> !find krandrtray
<ubotu> File krandrtray found in kcontrol, kdebase-dbg, kdebase-workspace
<rayman> there is a kubuntu channel
<rayman> and to think i've been on freenode for awhile
<rayman> anyone around to help answer a (hopefully easy) question?
<stdin> ask it and see
<rayman> horray!
<rayman> So, I've been running kubuntu since 6.10 (nothing to  brag about, I know) on a thinkpad T42 (1.7 Pentium M, Radeon Mobility 9600..etc.). It was running fine and I even got beryl to work, although not in hardware..anyway...
<Slynderdale> In gutsy gibbon, is there a way to keep the Ubuntu and Kubuntu applications seperate based on the current session your using?
<rayman> when I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 using the website instructions it seems to be running in "software" mode now even with the fglrx driver
<edellingham> Hey guys...long time Ubuntu user, first time Kubuntu user.  I'm quite familiar with KDE, I've ran KDE off and on since way before anyone thought of Ubuntu...I must say, you guys make straight Ubuntu look bad.  I swear, although I've ran Ubuntu with KDE...this seems more responsive, better apps included, system is literally easier to use by the way settings is placed...
<edellingham> Very, very impressed...
<rayman> pictures are scrambled and it runs insanely slow
<edellingham> Kubuntu should be the official release
<stdin> rayman: you have to remove xserver-xgl, if it's installed it'll be used by default even if you don't choose it
<sleeper> i cant upgrade from to gutsy
<rayman> through apt?
<Daemon--> is it possible to make the system request confirmation before deleting directories?
<sleeper> i cant upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<ardchoille> Daemon--: rm -i file
<sleeper> when i look at the apt.log at the end i have this
<sleeper> Package libc6-i686 has broken dep on libc6
<sleeper>   Considering libc6 11936 as a solution to libc6-i686 7
<sleeper>   Holding Back libc6-i686 rather than change libc6
<Daemon--> i mean if i do "rm file" it automatically asks for confirmation before deleiting the file incase you dont mean to. But when I do "rm -rf directory" it doesnt request confirmation but i would like it to
<mox69__> daemon: remove the -f ....
<Daemon--> right, the f means no confirmation then
<Daemon--> thanks
<mox69__> np
<Daemon--> :)
<ardchoille> I've never seen rm -r ask before removing
<mox69__> it doesnt?
<ardchoille> Not here
<mox69__> then do rm -ri directory
<sparr> some systems, particularly multi-user servers, force -i on rm
<mox69__> ahh
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<twylight> is there a keystroke logger for kubuntu?
<sparr> hell, ive used systems where rm was aliased to a 'mv [whatever] /tmp/trashcan/username'
<Dr_willis> sparr,  yep seen that befor also
<Dr_willis> or a perl script that intercepts  bad typos :)
<rayman> stdin: holy crap, i love you..well no, not quite that much but THANKS...oh so much, i can now enjoy kubuntu again
<edellingham> Got a question, I've just installed Kubuntu on my system.  I went through the updates that you'd expect from installing a new distro, and then it suggested I upgrade to Gutsy 7.10...which I'm confident I'm already running. .  I told it to go ahead and it started the process and now it's at the installing point...and sitting at 0%.
<edellingham> Is this normal?
<mactalla> hey all.  I made the mistake of updating.  Now I'm stuck with flash 115.  Does anyone know where I can get a .deb of the previous version (.85?)
<kakalto> 8.04 is an LTS release?
<ardchoille> kakalto: Yes, Hardy will be the net LTS release
<kakalto> I hope they aren't putting kde4 in it?
<graham> Hi all. New Kubuntu user here. And new IRC user as well. Am I doing the right things here?
<wintermute_> You are in IRC so... yeah?
<wintermute_> Welcome aboard
<stdin> mactalla: enable gutsy-proposed, there's an updated (working) package in there
<stdin> kakalto: no, kde3 in the LTS
<Tm_T> stdin ardchoille and kids o/
 * stdin waves to Tm_T
<mactalla> stdin: thx.  I'll try that.
 * mactalla goes off to find how to enable gutsy-preposed
<ardchoille> hi Tm_T
<stdin> mactalla: in adept, Adept → Manage Repositories → Updates tab → Proposed updates
<tehm0nk> how do i get raid0 to work on kubuntu
<kakalto> stdin: relieving to know :-)
<tehm0nk> i have universe and multiverse checked
<mactalla> stdin: I don't have 'proposed' but I have recommended, pre-released, and unsupported.  but according to my sources.list I do have proposed enabled.  Unfortunately I'm still getting the newest (broken) flash.
<tehm0nk> i got dmraid installed and mdadm
<tehm0nk> there is one more thing i need tho and a couple commands i have to run
<tehm0nk> and i dont know where the link to the site i just see it on went
<tehm0nk> well it went down with my last attempt with ubuntu
<stdin> mactalla: what version exactly?
<stdin> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tehm0nk> and there is my issue ubotu
<tehm0nk> i can't goto the web
<mactalla> stdin: 9.0.115 ... let me check the ubuntu versioning... one sec...
<tehm0nk> wait omg its working this time
<tehm0nk> i'm liking kubuntu already lol
<mactalla> stdin: flashplugin-nonfree 9.0.115.0ubuntu0.7.10
<stdin> with what browser?
<mactalla> stdin: konqueror
<tehm0nk> i know this sounds stupid but it's not really right there in my face on the site, how do i run something in terminal as room?
<tehm0nk> root*
<mactalla> stdin: if it's from proposed, you said, then  maybe I can get it back by disabling that one..
<mactalla> tehm0nk: sudo <cmd>
<ardchoille> !sudo | tehm0nk
<ubotu> tehm0nk: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<stdin> mactalla: just removing the repository won't do anything, but after you do that just do "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree=9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12"
<stdin> mactalla: I think I saw a bug somewhere about it, seems nspluginviewer doesn't like the new flash
<Mar1ey> hello
<mactalla> stdin: yeah, looking around it seems Adobe broke compatibility with Konq + Opera -- only testing with Firefox.
<Mar1ey> would someone like to help me setup pppoe on kubuntu server install
<mactalla> stdin: mmm looks like it downloaded the wrong one.  I'll try to fudge my way around it...
<oobe> Mar1ey, why cant the router do the pppoe
<stdin> mactalla: thinking about it, it won't matter what package you install. all it does is download the plugin from adobe and that's always the latest
<mactalla> stdin: yeah, I see that in the url it downloaded.  So now I just need to get my paws on a good version and make sure apt-get sees that to not try downloading it.
<Titanix88> Hey im a newbie c programmer. But im having prblm with string related functions.
<stdin> Titanix88: ##c
<stdin> then learn C++ and use std::string ;)
<Titanix88>  wierd characters r appearing
<twylight> uze prpr inglish plz
<wintermute_> were you born in 1988 or are you a skinhead
<stdin> I'd guess it's because your char arrays aren't null terminated, but you should really ask in ##c
<Titanix88> The characters change as i chang encoding!
<naelr> looking for some help compiling a new kernel for my new laptop that doesn't like any of gutsy's kernels
<stdin> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<naelr> yea been there and been sent there many times... 5 kernels later it still won't boot
<naelr> what kernel is hardy running?
<Titanix88> Ok,sorry for my english. All i need to know is howto set ascii encoding  in konsole.
<stdin> same as gutsy right now
<naelr> well that won't help
<naelr> only kernel that boots is 2.6.20-14...
<naelr> oops I mean 2.6.20-12
<Titanix88> Wintermute: that was harsh!:((
<tehm0nk> the page says to use mkfs but i get this error : mkfs.-ex3: No such file or directory
<stdin> tehm0nk: without the dot
<Titanix88> ##c
<fluid> hello; anyone around? i installed the kde4rc2 packages.. and removed them; but now, kubuntu won't start... just a black screen. if i boot into recovery mood, and "startx" - it starts kde.. sometimes the monitor is jigging and jagging, but it never boots.. it just kicks you back out to a prompt; i'm guessing i need to re-install kde3, or change the default window m,anager.. anyone have any ideas??
<tehm0nk> Oops! lol ty
<stdin> naelr: just install that kernel and boot from it, then make sure you report a bug against linux-source-2.6.22 with a description of your hardware and your problem
<stdin> fluid: make sure you have kdebase-bin-kde3 installed
<tehm0nk> which filesystem should i use for Root and which for Home?
<stdin> ext3 is probably the best for both
<tehm0nk> ok
<tehm0nk> weird...
<tehm0nk> that dude has reiser on one
<hydrogen> you know you're no longer in #gentoo when that question can be answered without five minutes of discussion
<tehm0nk> that is why i asked
<tehm0nk> you know you're not in #ubuntu when you actually get heard?
<Tm_T> hydrogen: :/
<stdin> reiser is pretty much dead now, the maintainer got into a bit o'trouble
<tehm0nk> ahh
<tehm0nk> okay
<tehm0nk> well i'm sorta new and sorta freaked out
<tehm0nk> i'm crossing my fingers that i dont kill vista :-P
<tehm0nk> haha
<Tm_T> vista?
<biovore> vista is good at killing it's self..
<foibles> hi there, would anyone know of a program that streams video?
<biovore> doesn't need help
<biovore> vlc
<foibles> over the net to a friend, say
<biovore> vlc can do it..
<foibles> biovore: you dont say?
<Tm_T> vlc, Kaffeine, uhm, there's others but I always forget
<biovore> and it dosn't matter what OS.. vlc works on window,linux,mac
<biovore> vlc is simple to do..
<foibles> biovore, Tm_T: that is awesome
<foibles> i was totally unaware they could do that
<Tm_T> biovore: you are again heavy promoting vlc aren't you?
<biovore> mplayer can do transcoding and stuff like that as well..
<hydrogen> vlc can act as a streaming server?
<biovore> well I use mplayer most of the time here..
<hydrogen> I thought it was a client
<biovore> yes
<foibles> this is the case, i was going to watch a movie, and a friend of mine hasnt seen it
<biovore> it can be a udp stream source..
<foibles> i was think maybe i can stream it and we can watch it at the same time
<hydrogen> not unless you have a big fat internetpipe
<biovore> its 1->1 only though.. no multicast..
<tehm0nk> hey ty guys for helping
<tehm0nk> it took me HOURS to get where i did earlier
<foibles> hydrogen: would it be slow for me to stream to a friend with vlc?
<tehm0nk> to someone that doesnt know a lot about this stuff, you can read for days on google and not figure it out.
<foibles> tehm0nk: yeah
<tehm0nk> i was trying to do ubuntu
<tehm0nk> and
<tehm0nk> was in the respective channel. Bad idea.
<tehm0nk> :-D
<pastryness> how do i modify xorg.conf ?
<mactalla> YES!  I have a flash that *works*!  (now, if ppl would stop making flash-only websites, life would be grand)
<mactalla> stdin: thx for your help.
<mactalla> Now the million-dollar question is does Adept have a feature to let me ignore an update on a single file?
<stdin> mactalla: umm, nope :p
<mactalla> :P  guess I need to babysit the updates until Adobe gets their butt in gear.
<crush_groove> mactella unless im mistaken . you can go to "preview" updates abd delte the update you dont want from there
<stdin> mactalla: aptitude will let you "hold" a pacakge
<stdin> I think (not sure) adept will respect that
<crush_groove> whats that command stdin ?
<mactalla> stdin: thx.  we'll find out in a minute!
<stdin> aptitude hold <package>
<crush_groove>  ty
<sigma_> my hdd light flashes every 10 sec's when the pc is idle (desktop not laptop) - i have two sata hdd's installed, is this anything to be worried about?
<crush_groove> hdd
<sigma_> crush_groove: was that for me?
<fluid> how do i reconfigure kde3 to be my default windows manager.. i installed kde4, and it went horribly wrong.. i unistalled kde4, and now kde won't start...
<sigma_> oh and my sats hard drives - the 250gb one is two days old and the 80gb one is less than a year old
<crush_groove> sigma ./no
<hydrogen> fluid: at kdm choose kde3 instead of kde4
<mactalla> Adept still wants to upgrade after telling aptitude to hold it :-/  Oh well, at least it's working (for me... expect many more complaints as people get this "upgrade" sent their way!)
<chrisduffy> Is there a way to get write access to a journaled HFS+?
<Titanix88> Anyone know anyway around to get ascii encoding in konsole?
<sigma_> oh has anyone here created a live cd of their current kubuntu installation? i saw a tutorial online, wondered if it would work, that would be a great tool for people doing multiple installs on the same type of machine
<Dr_willis> im not sure the live cd makers ive seen - can do installs however.
<Dr_willis> You could use mondo/mindo to make a bootable 'restore' disk set.
<vasilisa> Why wont K3B rip dvds anymore? :( I used to turn it on and it would list dvd tracks, id select one and rip it. Now it plays a chord at me and flashes an error message so fast i cant see it, then simply lists the dvd's file structure. That is utterly worthless to me. Any ideas why this could be the case? Is it something to do with Gutsy??
<Dr_willis> could be you need to install some extra packages.
<Dr_willis> Ive never used k3b to rip dvd's so cant tell ya much more then that.
<vasilisa> :/
<stdin> try installing movixmaker-2 and libk3b2-extracodecs
<vasilisa> ok one sec
<Dr_willis> 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' for a start. then proberly whatever dvd decrypter packages exist.
<sigma_> vasilisa: do u want to rip them to avi or another dvd?
<vasilisa> rip to avi... libk3b2-extracodecs gets no hits.
<sigma_> vasilisa: use acidrip, its in the repo's
<vasilisa> sigma_: acidrip's never worked for me... lets see...
<sigma_> vasilisa: i use it, it works flawlessly
<sigma_> vasilisa: what happened when you tried using it?
<twylight> hmm this powder smells like cocaine
<vasilisa> sigma_: dont remember, baout to find out probably
<stdin> twylight: ?
<twylight> sshh
<vasilisa> well for one thing its not dedtecting the dv
<vasilisa> d
<stdin> twylight: don't post such irrelevant and stupid thing in here please
<mactalla> Titanix88: what are you wanting with the encoding?
<vasilisa> hehe, this is a circumstance where i have to figure out which drive it is
<mactalla> settings->encoding not what you're looking for?
<sigma_> vasilisa: oh is the dvd path set to /dev/dvd?
<vasilisa> yeah
<sigma_> vasilisa: because if it is thats probably wrong
<vasilisa> ok i found it
<vasilisa> Whats the best audiocodec
<twylight> mp3
<vasilisa> lavc okay for video?
<sigma_> vasilisa: yup works for me, actually all the default settings work just fine
<vasilisa> *knows nothing about this...*
<Dr_willis> animated gif :)
<vasilisa> okay
<vasilisa> okay thats the problem
<vasilisa> i quick start and it just quits
<sigma_> vasilisa: another window should pop up
<vasilisa> nope
<vasilisa> but it is running in the processtable.
<vasilisa> ... so to speak
<vasilisa> do i have to queue it?
<sigma_> vasilisa: when you entered your drive in the /dev/dvd space, what exactly came up when u clicked load?
<vasilisa> A list of tracks
<vasilisa> nothing :(
<sigma_> did u select the long track? thats the movie
<vasilisa> Yes, i did. track 1.
<vasilisa> i tried running it through the command line and it doesnt even give an error
<vasilisa> Except i did get a bunch of pango warnings
<sigma_> rather weird, sure all the dependencies are installed properly
<vasilisa> well im not ~sure~ no
<vasilisa> :/
<vasilisa> almost never have em all >.<
<Dr_willis> its like pokemon. :) you can never have them all...
<tehm0nk> someone wanna look at a screenshot of my install program something just doesn't look right... and it gives me an error....
<vasilisa> ;_; i wanna riiiiip
<vasilisa> i miss it
<vasilisa> k3b just worked flawlessly before.
<sigma_> how did u install acidrip?
<vasilisa> add/remove programs
<Dr_willis> !info acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.14-0.2ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 63 kB, installed size 308 kB
<sigma_> vasilisa: try using kpackage, uninstall it and download it manually from packages.ubuntu.com and install it
<sigma_> make sure it uses kpackage to install it
<sigma_> that will check that all dep's are properly installed
<stdin> that's why we have gdebi
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install acidrip      ?
<vasilisa> i just tried that
<stdin> just double-click a .deb and deps are checked automatically
<sigma_> stdin: gdebi strains my poor hard drive
<vasilisa> k i give up...
<vasilisa> thanks guys :(
<sigma_> stdin: sometimes i wonder what its doing, it also makes my pc's jam, amazingly only the intel ones!
<stdin> works fine here
<pastryness> how do i set my default applications for different tasks? for example when i click on a folder i want it to open with krusader instead of Dolphin, and when i click on links i want them to open with firefox instead of konqueror... help please
<sigma_> stdin: does it scan the database once or everytime it runs?
<stdin> it uses apt, so every time I install a .deb
<sigma_> stdin: but to be honest i like the feisty package installer better, wish it could be in gutsy
<stdin> that was just a xterm with dpkg -i :p
<Dr_willis> thats what i was thinking. :)
<sigma_> stdin: yeah kpackage only scans once and then remembers it
<pastryness> nobody? :(
<fignew> pastryness: Under System Sttings --> KDE Components you can set some of those
<sigma_> oh yes while u guys are here, how do u edit the context menu's in konqueror? (the one that comes up when u right click)
<fignew> pastryness: I'm wondering why you would want to use Firefox over Konqueror though ;)
<sigma_> fignew: konq is rather hopless as i learnt
<sigma_> hopeless
<fignew> hopeless?!?
<Dr_willis> I perfer firefox :)
<sigma_> yeah can't display half the websites i visit properly
<sigma_> but i still like it for file browsing, id use it for web as soon as it gets as mature as firefox
<fignew> sigma_: 1 sec about the context menus, I have a bookmark
<sigma_> ok thanks
<fignew> that's strange... I'm an extremely heavy web browser and have abs. no problem with konq ;)
 * fignew bets you can't give an example where konqueror fails :)
<Dr_willis> Guess they test your 'special'  sites with Konqueror? :)
<sigma_> fignew: www.axiz.co.za, try navigate that site
<fignew> sigma_: http://developer.kde.org/documentation/tutorials/dot/servicemenus.html and http://legroom.net/2007/04/20/adding-custom-actions-kde-context-menus
<sigma_> thanks
<fignew> sigma_: LOL! it looks better in konqueror than in firefox!!
<Dr_willis> looks the same here.
<sigma_> fignew: yeah but the menu is missing in konq
<sigma_> or at least it should be
<Dr_willis> The site designer needs to be slapped for making everything being in a popup/new window
<fignew> menu works for me :/
<Dr_willis> what menu? i see no menu
<fignew> Dr_willis: on the top
<sigma_> fignew: you mean the dropdown menu at the top (horizontal one) works well for you?
<fignew> sigma_: yes
<Dr_willis> that is missing in Konqueror here.
<sigma_> yes thats what i was saying!
<Dr_willis> heh, at the bottom right in konqueror. theres a little 'bug' in the  status bar.
<Dr_willis> says 'this page contains coding errors'
<Dr_willis> Error: http://www.axiz.co.za/axiz/controls/SolpartMenu/spmenu.js: TypeError: Value undefined (result of expression Node.prototype.__defineGetter__) is not an object. Cannot be called.
<Dr_willis> Error: http://www.axiz.co.za/axiz/news/news/corporatenews/tabid/100/Default.aspx: TypeError: Value undefined (result of expression oNo
<fignew> lol I get that for most pages on the internet :)
<sigma_> that2
<sigma_> but why does it work on firefox?
<Dr_willis> Yep. that web site needs.. work.
<sigma_> how do i move files from /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/ to my desktop
<sigma_> ?
<sigma_> Dr_willis: its their brand new site! lol
<Dr_willis> cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/* /home/username/Desktop
<Dr_willis> sigma_,  shall i point out that it looks fine in IE. :)
<sigma_> Dr_willis: lol
<Dr_willis> they got somthing messed up with theur grey box's of links...
<Dr_willis> lets try Opera
<sigma_> Dr_willis: can i use the feisty package installer in gutsy? the one that was on the rightclick menu
<sigma_> Dr_willis: yeah they don't seem to focus on a web presence
<Dr_willis> sigma_,  i always just use the shell and apt-get install stuff..
<Dr_willis> Opera wins :)
<sigma_> lol
<sigma_> Dr_willis: but if i find the installer script in feisty and copy it over will it work?
<Dr_willis> sigma_,  what isntaller script?
<crystal> salut
<crystal> hello
<Dr_willis> Howdy
<Dr_willis> Aloha
<Dr_willis> Hiddly Ho!
<crystal> il a une persone qui parle Français ICI
<sigma_> Dr_willis: the one that made that right click installer appear in feisty
<Dr_willis> sigma_,  i cant recall the last time i ever installed a package by clicking on it. :) even those i download i use the shell and 'dpkg -i whatever.deb'
<jhutchins> !fr | crystal
<ubotu> crystal: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<crystal> merci tank
<jhutchins> Se bon
<tehm0nk> can anyone look at my install partition settings (its a picture on photobucket) and tell me whats wrong or what they *should* look like?
<firecrotch> Ok, I'm having a *slight* brain-fart right now... let's say I have a shell script, we'll call it script.sh, I ssh into my server and run it.  How can I have it **NOT** exit the script if I close the ssh connection?
<tehm0nk> firecrotch: no idea....
<firecrotch> tehm0nk:  I'm sure it's something simple, I recall having done it before, I just don't remember how
<tehm0nk> ive tried like everything lol
<tehm0nk> it's cause my raid is harsh lol
<Slynderdale> Is there anyone around who is familiar with the setwork settings and such in Gutsy Gibbon> I'm expierencing a problem. No matter what I tried, I can't get a static IP to work.
<firecrotch> Slynderdale:  what do you mean it doesn't work? Can't set one? or it doesn't stay configured after a reboot? or what?
<sigma_> how do i get my windows pc to see my kubuntu pc on a network? i have enabled file-sharing and samba - i can see the windows pc from the kubuntu pc but not vice versa, however the kubuntu pc can ping the windows pc successfully
<Slynderdale> firecrotch: CAn't set one, when I do, it won't let me connect to the network or internet. My current network IP is 192.168.1.100 and I tried to set it to the static ip of 192.168.1.105, with the same info I used in feisty fawn and it doesn't work.
<firecrotch> tehm0nk: I figured it out, how silly of me.  nohup ./script.sh
<sigma_> whats the proper address to enter in the windows pc to access the kubuntu pc?
<marx2k> *sigh* klibido has some serious shortcomings
<Daisuke-Ido> the kubuntu pc's IP...
<mox69__> Slynderdale: it might be something with networkmanager
<jca-DK> Hi can anyone please help getting my ati radeon x1950 pro card working with compoiz fusion. i got my ati card set up with the ENVY tool, but when i run compiz --replace i get a xgl not present. and if i do xgl info i get "OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org. please help :)"
<Daisuke-Ido> marx2k: oh, where do i start?  no automatic downloading to a directory based on subject, for one.
<Daisuke-Ido> jca-DK: well, you shouldn't have used envy.
<Daisuke-Ido> check #compiz-fusion
<sigma_> Daisuke-Ido: tried that, the windows pc says windows can't find it
<marx2k> Daisuke: how about no ability to set an expiry date greater than 99 days
<Slynderdale> mox69__: Everything I tried failed to work :/ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48296/
<marx2k> my binary server has 150 day retention... guess I lose 51 days :)
<Daisuke-Ido> marx2k: ah, i'm using an isp newsserver, so that's never come up :D
<Daisuke-Ido> great completion, terrible retention
<sigma_> Daisuke-Ido: the kubuntu pc is also an apache web server - the windows pc sees files on the webserver perfectly
<Daisuke-Ido> sigma_: how are files on the kubuntu pc shared?  samba?  nfs?
<marx2k> Daisuke: hah I guess as long as youre constantly scanning and decoding, that shouldnt be an issue for you :) I pay $20/month for unlimited download/unlimited speed
<Daisuke-Ido> that sounds like...  giga?
<jca-DK> Daisuke-Ido: Why not? i tried to use the restrizted drivers in kubunto but linuz freezes when i load x and i have to cut power to computer.
<marx2k> Daisuke: it's a giga competitor :)
<Daisuke-Ido> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Daisuke-Ido> !ati
<marx2k> but really, it's all the same...the only difference is retention rates
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sigma_> Daisuke-Ido: samba and nfs
<marx2k> Daisuke-ido: newsgroups.com
<Daisuke-Ido> marx2k: retention plus speed
<marx2k> mm hmm
<marx2k> I have a 10MBit download connection, and if Im not saturating it 24/7 with  these newsgroups, I feel like Im wasting my money :)
<jca-DK> Thanks i will check :)
<sigma_> marx2k: i wish i had that kinda speed
<marx2k> sigma: its expensive and only useful if you have access to servers that can keep up that speed with content
<marx2k> it's 10 down, 1 up
<marx2k> and its cable, and they block service ports so I cant set up web servers or ftp servers
<sigma_> marx2k: isnt it useful for downloading large files?
<marx2k> sigma: indeed it is. my movie collection has grown exponentially :)
<sigma_> Daisuke-Ido: so any ideas on how to make the network work
<jca-DK> marx2k: nice nice your using newsgroups :) what server you use ?
<jussi01> !o4o | marx2k
<ubotu> marx2k: Some things are inappropriate for #kubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flamewars: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space or time travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<marx2k> jca-DK: newsgroups.com
<marx2k> sorry, newsfeeds.com
<Daisuke-Ido> sigma_: i'm drawing a blank, other than doublechecking samba settings
<marx2k> my samba was totally screwed this morning... I fixed it
<marx2k> but I took a very extreme route in doing so
<sigma_> Daisuke-Ido: could windows firewall be a problem?
<Slynderdale> Can anyone here help me with a network problem in Gutsy Gibbon? For some reason, it won't let me set a Static IP in Gutsy Gibbon while it did in Feisty Fawn using the same information. I ended up doing a clean install of Gutsy Gibbon today to replace Feisty Fawn and ran into this problem. My DHCP IP currently is 192.168.1.100 yet when I try to set the static IP to 192.168.1.105 which I used in Feisty and WIndows, it fails to connect.
<sigma_> marx2k: how did u do it?
<Linux_Galore> Slynderdale: when you have a static ip you dont actually connect
<marx2k> sigma: I basically removed almost every option from my smb.conf and took it down to workgroup and  netbios name for global section and path for share section
<Linux_Galore> Slynderdale: if you not getting out it usually means you havent set the gateway and the dns properly
<marx2k> sigma: I was having some serious samba issues before that
<Linux_Galore> Slynderdale: either that or you havent setup your router properly
<sigma_> marx2k: are you connected to your internet router via a lan cable?
<marx2k> yes
<marx2k> but also have wireless laptops on the lan
<Slynderdale> Linux_Galore: They are properly set, thats what confuses me. Heres my before and after interfaces file, my connection info and so on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48296/
<Linux_Galore> marx2k: I usually use swat the setup the base conf
<marx2k> Linux: I was using an awesome program called gsambad
<marx2k> !info gsambad
<ubotu> gsambad: GTK+ configuration tool for samba. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 95 kB, installed size 360 kB
<sigma_> marx2k: when you connect the lan cable to your pc does the internet just work automatically or do you have to set it up?
<Linux_Galore> Slynderdale: can you ssh into another machine ?
<marx2k> marx2k: it works automatically... I mean might have to restart networking in /etc/init.d but generally its automatically
<Slynderdale> Linux_Galore: No, it doesn't even register my gateway/router. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48299/
<Slynderdale> You can see before then after when I set the static IP and then when I removed it
<Linux_Galore> Slynderdale: what does ifconfig show
<sigma_> marx2k: ah ok i see, always wondered if it did, and how exactly would you share the internet connection on one pc over a linux network? lets assume its not a lan router but rather a usb modem that im using
<Slynderdale> Linux_Galore: Nothing after its set and before I have in the pastebin. THough if you want, I can get you the actual results though iI will have to reconnect to IRC.
<marx2k> sigma: Unless youre hooking all your PC's into a centralized router and that router hooks into your gateway, I dont know how to work it
<Slynderdale> Linux_Galore: Its weird, I used exactly the same settings I used in Feisty Fawn as I did in Gutsy Gibbon yet it worked in FEisty but not in GUtsy and there hasn't been any hardware or network changes since then.
<sigma_> marx2k: ok. i just dont understand why it doesn't work if i put default gateway as the pc with the internet connection
<marx2k> sigma: yeah Im totally clueless about connection sharing
<sigma_> marx2k: ok ive edited my samba settings in kcontrol, must i restart my pc for it to take effect or is there a command i can run to restart samba?
<marx2k> sigma: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<tehm0nk> it's installing!
<sigma_> marx2k: it appeared i had the wrong workgroup name
<Slynderdale> Linux_Galore: So am I a hopeless case?
<sigma_> marx2k: it said command not found
<marx2k> command not found??
<sigma_> marx2k: suppose it would help if i actually had samba installed :)
<marx2k> hahaha yeah
<marx2k> !info smbd
<ubotu> Package smbd does not exist in gutsy
<marx2k> Ummm....
<sigma_> i thought it was installed automatically
<marx2k> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 3750 kB, installed size 9212 kB
<marx2k> !info smb-server
<ubotu> Package smb-server does not exist in gutsy
<marx2k> hmmm
<marx2k> !info samba-server
<ubotu> Package samba-server does not exist in gutsy
<marx2k> wtf
<sigma_> marx2k: is that the only one i need?
<marx2k> let me think here...
<marx2k> yes, just install the samba package
<marx2k> !info smbfs
<ubotu> smbfs: mount and umount commands for the smbfs (for kernels >= than 2.2.x). In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 473 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<sigma_> marx2k: if you look up the "samba" package in packages.ubuntu.com it says - a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix
<marx2k> yep that should do it
<marx2k> you probably also want.. umm.....
<marx2k> !info winbind
<marx2k> !info nmbd
<marx2k> come on, ubotu
<ubotu> winbind: service to resolve user and group information from Windows NT servers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 2190 kB, installed size 5508 kB
<ubotu> Package nmbd does not exist in gutsy
<marx2k> !namebind
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about namebind - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> ugh
<marx2k> well you want the namebind service also
<marx2k> I forget the package name
<sigma_> marx2k: will i work just with the samba package? i just want the windows pc to see the linux pc
<marx2k> it SHOULD... but you MIGHT also need the namebind package...
<marx2k> nmbd - NetBIOS name server to provide NetBIOS over IP naming services to clients
<marx2k> oh thats part of the samba suite, so you should be all good actually
<sigma_> marx2k: surely it should be a dependency?
<marx2k> its part of the package
<sigma_> il be damned, kubuntu has all the dep's for samba, they should've included it with the default install
<marx2k> eh... it's just extra files ... most people dont need them and wouldnt know what to do with them
<marx2k> *most* people have only one computer :)
<sigma_> marx2k: oh ok, well let me try download it, hope it worlks
<sigma_> marx2k: lol
<marx2k> it should be
<marx2k> also you might want to download the gsambad package... it makes setup REALLY easy
<sigma_> marx2k: is it just me or is internet alot faster on linux than windows?
<sigma_> ok il get that
<tehm0nk> is there a way to have dual monitors?
<marx2k> I get better connection rates (lower ping rates, faster download rates) in linux
<marx2k> if you disable ipv6, I think it gets even faster
<jussi01> !dualhead | tehm0nk
<ubotu> tehm0nk: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sigma_> marx2k: so its not just me! will disabling ipv6 make a diff if u use a usb modem? (gprs)
<marx2k> no
<jussi01> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sigma_> marx2k: dam! lol. ok it finished downloading
<marx2k> use gsambad to set it up
<marx2k> trust me :)
<marx2k> enjoy , im going to sleep :)
<tehm0nk> also which nvidia drivers do i use?
<dsmith_> is it true the kde4 uses less memory?
<sigma_> marx2k: thanks for the help!
<jussi01> tehm0nk: which card do you have?
<jussi01> tehm0nk: its likely it will select them for you in the restricted manager
<tehm0nk> oh
<tehm0nk> 2 8600GT
<Slynderdale> Seems like everyone who tries to help me tends to disappear :/ Guess my problem will never be solved.
<tehm0nk> heh 1 LCD on each
<tehm0nk> !xenerama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xenerama - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tehm0nk> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<tehm0nk> ok my cd just errored out during install
<tehm0nk> i didn't think nothing of it but i burned it at 48x
<tehm0nk> and it was on the partition i just whiped
<tehm0nk> so i just went to dl it again and through i'd try the torrent
<tehm0nk> it shot up to 600 KB/s
<tehm0nk> downloaded 9mb then fell to 0 and stopped lol
<Slynderdale> Can anyone here help me with a network problem in Gutsy Gibbon? For some reason, it won't let me set a Static IP in Gutsy Gibbon while it did in Feisty Fawn using the same information. I ended up doing a clean install of Gutsy Gibbon today to replace Feisty Fawn and ran into this problem. My DHCP IP currently is 192.168.1.100 yet when I try to set the static IP to 192.168.1.105 which I used in Feisty and WIndows, it fails to connect.
<sigma_> when i access a samba machine from windows it always prompts for a username and password, what do i enter?
<tehm0nk> where do i find the restricted manager in kubuntu?
<sigma_> kcontrol
<jussi01> tehm0nk: kmenu -> system settings -> advanced -> restricted manager
<tehm0nk> thank you jussi01
<jussi01> :D
<tehm0nk> how do i make kubuntu look like youtube's ubuntu beryl?
<SatManUK> afternoon all - regarding my topic yesterday on pos for linux - i found bananapos.com - Banana Point of Sale
<SatManUK> but the server has just crashed on me mid way through downloading the files..
<SatManUK> anyway care to check out www.bananapos.com and see if you can connect?
<tehm0nk> SatManUK: do you know anything about compiz-fusion?
<SatManUK> not a clue..
<SatManUK> never used it sorry
<tehm0nk> it's there for me
<SatManUK> hmmz..
<tehm0nk> are  you using konquerer?
<SatManUK> i can't even ping it..
<SatManUK> yeah
<SatManUK> can you give me the dns for it?
<tehm0nk> try firefox
<SatManUK> ok
<tehm0nk> [00:58] [DNS] Resolved www.bananapos.com to: 74.126.194.254
<tehm0nk> konquerer gave me problems right off the bat
<tehm0nk> today is my first time in a while messin around with linux lol
<SatManUK> 100% packet loss
<SatManUK> i was on the site earlier
<SatManUK> i sent them an e-mail because the ftp server is passworded
<SatManUK> and then it went offline :P
<tehm0nk> you KILLED dum!
<SatManUK> nope i can't even connect with firefox..
<tehm0nk> what is it you're trying to get from there?
<SatManUK> well if you wanna be kind you could download the rpm's and e-mail them to stanner@bulldog-office.com for me
<SatManUK> the rpm
<SatManUK> i will use alien to convert them to deb
<SatManUK> and install them that way
<penguin> what is the command o unmount my cd rom
<SatManUK> eject :p
<penguin> it refuses
<SatManUK> umount /media/cdrom
<SatManUK> sudo umount /media/cdrom
<SatManUK> (something is using it)
<SatManUK> have you got a window open
<SatManUK> like dolphin
<SatManUK> or are you in the folder?
<SatManUK> usually the reason
<SatManUK> you cant umount it from within the folder
<SatManUK> or with any kind of folder viewer open
<SatManUK> if Dolphin is viewing /media/cdrom - you can't umount /media/cdrom
<SatManUK> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SatManUK> tehm0nk: thats for you
<penguin> i gave sudo umount /media/cdrom and pressed eject on cdrom and it still didnt work
<tehm0nk> cool
<tehm0nk> right now i'm on the live cd
<tehm0nk> is there a way to switch the cd without rebooting?
<SatManUK> penguin: are you in /media/cdrom
<SatManUK> i don't know..
<penguin> im in my home directory
<SatManUK> if you press eject from the live cd - it don't give it you so i guess not..
<SatManUK> it lives on the cd - without the cd - how can i live?
<penguin> its a starcraft cd
<tehm0nk> i want to switch it with the same cd
<tehm0nk> lol
<SatManUK> its not the  cd something is locking the drive
<SatManUK> reporting its in use
<tehm0nk> the one i'm on gave me errors while copiein haha
<SatManUK> well you can do a net install if you want.. depending on how fast your connection is
<SatManUK> i used to use SuSe but i switched to Kubunutu because its mirrored in Georgia
<tehm0nk> how would i do that?
<SatManUK> and that means 8mb/s
<SatManUK> good question :P
<SatManUK> one min..
<tehm0nk> well i mean my dl isn't great
<tehm0nk> 6 mb dl speed
<tehm0nk> but that dont mean i'll get that from anyone
<tehm0nk> i wish i could do it across the network somehow
<tehm0nk> bah lemme just reboot on the other CD brb
<SatManUK> ok tyt
<inteliwasp> how can i remotely empty the trash bin?
<SatManUK> i don't know..
<tehm0nk> should i update via adept before installing?
<inteliwasp> i just tried to delete a folder bigger than the free space on my primary hdd
<idiocrash> anyone have other terminals to recommend besides konsole? Looking for ideas.
<vzduch> aterm, eterm, urxvt..        gnome-terminal *duck*
<idiocrash> what are the benefits of those three?
<SatManUK> wb tehm0nk
<SatManUK> xterm?
<vzduch> depends on what you want, I guess.. for me, urxvt is a bit too minimalistic, I've used aterm before and afair it's useable, eterm I only know by name
<Voyage_> any good file manager other than konqueror and dolphin?
<vzduch> Krusader
<idiocrash> thunar!
<idiocrash> or if you like the terminal... midnight commander. Good to have around when xorg is broken.
<SatManUK> damn i can't convert post 1.2.3
<vzduch> ?
<lascar> does anyone else (with COMCAST as an ISP) get wlan timeouts when using ktorrent?
<jack> salut a tous
<jpatrick> !fr | jack
<ubotu> jack: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SatManUK> i can't even connect to www.bananapos.com
<vzduch> what's that?
<|Steffan|> Hi, when i installed kde i had to choose what kind of window (mode) i liked. I choosed for 'windows', but how I can change that mode?
<|Steffan|> I mean the look en feel of kde
<jca>  hi can anyone help me configure xorg.conf for compiz-fusion
<SatManUK> |Steffan|: configure desktop
<jca> i installed and tried the restricted driver manager, but it dosent work
<vzduch> applying changes usually requires to restart X.. did you do that yet?
<tehm0nk> argh just ran into a problem with grub not good lol
<SatManUK> |Steffan|: on the desktop - right click and you should see it
<tehm0nk> can i paste here 3 linrd?
<tehm0nk> *lines
<SatManUK> tehm0nk: whats up with grub
<tehm0nk> grub> device (hd0) /dev/mapper/nvidia_hdihbdaa
<SatManUK> it works fine with me
<tehm0nk> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<tehm0nk> Error 15: File not found
<tehm0nk> did i put the wrong thing?
<|Steffan|> SatManUK, i saw it :D
<tehm0nk> no ideas?
<|Steffan|> tehm0nk, just wait..
<SatManUK> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<diego> españa?
<Lynoure> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tehm0nk> i'm using a walkthrough as it is lol and i followed everything to the T lol
<diego> ok gracias
<diego> ola
<diego> alguien k me pueda ayudar?
<diego> esk soy nuevo en este sistema operativo
<|Steffan|> Je ne parle pas francais!
<|Steffan|> or spanish
<diego> spain¿
<jpatrick> !es > diego
<|Steffan|> Has KDE such ([alt]+[F2]) keys a  gnome?
<|Steffan|> really miss those keys
<jpatrick> yep
<jpatrick> if you mean the run dialog
<jca> how do i get a SB X-fi to work in kubuntu
<tehm0nk> ok i really think i screwed it up
<|Steffan|> jpatrick, that i think so
<jpatrick> |Steffan|: if you want an application launcher type: 'katapult' there and use that
<tehm0nk> maybe it was the setup of my partitions
<binks121> how can i tell what the location of my dvdrw drive is
<|Steffan|> But how i use katapult?
<ardchoille> |Steffan|: alt+space
<|Steffan|> it doesn't work
<|Steffan|> it does nothing
<ardchoille> |Steffan|: Does this command return tow lines: ps aux | grep katapult
<ardchoille> *two
<tehm0nk> grub> root (hd0,6) | Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<|Steffan|> Two lines
<surgy> hi
<ardchoille> |Steffan|: katapult and grep katapult? and alt+space does nothing?
<SatManUK> what is the point of having a whocares email on a site
<SatManUK> if you don't want e-mails - don't put up the address
<|Steffan|> ardchoille, you say it
<jpatrick> |Steffan|: what does it return running it in the console?
<|Steffan|> aargh, i'm back to gnome :P
<ardchoille> lol
<|Steffan|> steffan   6064  0.0  0.8  30696 17180 ?        S    10:27   0:01 katapult -session 10d9d39668000112680660600000081280032_1193858299_581469
<|Steffan|> steffan   7175  0.0  0.0   2976   772 pts/1    S+   11:00   0:00 grep katapult
<ardchoille> katapult -session  ?
<|Steffan|> didn't do anything special, so ..
<ardchoille> |Steffan|: Run katapult from a terminal and see if there is any output, if not, try alt+space while it's running
<sylvisj> What would be the best way to add an autostart script?
<jpatrick> sylvisj: in ~/.kde/Autostart
<sylvisj> ex. modprobe -r nivida; modprobe nvidia
<|Steffan|> I'm back to gnome :P
<jpatrick> sylvisj: hmm, you might want to add that to /etc/modules
<sylvisj> jpatrick, I need something that takes effect sooner than KDE's autostart
<sylvisj> ok, thanks
<SatManUK> trying tuxshop
<sylvisj> jpatrick, I can just add nvidia and it'll automatically cycle it?
<sylvisj> or will I have to manually modprobe -r it somewhere
<jpatrick> sylvisj: adding nvidia should do
<tehm0nk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SatManUK> and its a deb file :) no alien converts
<vzduch> what's tuxshop?
<poison--> morning
<|Steffan|> Hi
<vzduch> !hi | poison--
<ubotu> poison--: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<poison--> :D
<Tm_T> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<poison--> morning Tm_T
<Tm_T> g'day
<poison--> im havin a weird issue
<poison--> everytime i reboot i loose my beyboard layout settings
<poison--> and to set it right, i only have to uncheck and check again the country flag box in settings
<tehm0nk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vzduch> Tm_T: are you a bit over-sensitive today? o0
<Tm_T> vzduch: I'm always ;)
<tehm0nk> ok, i can't figure this out
<tehm0nk> all the walk throughs are saying to do the same thing with grub
<tehm0nk> find /boot/grub/stage1
<tehm0nk> and that brings up nothing.
<ardchoille> tehm0nk: from a regular terminal (not in a grub shell) try this:  ls /boot/grub/stage1
<jay-oh-en> would it be hard to get a laptop with these system specs to get working with linux "mobile AMD sempron processor +3000 with 384mb RAM and a ATI mobility radeon Xpress 200 series graphics card"?
<tehm0nk> ls: /boot/grub/stage1: No such file or directory
<ardchoille> tehm0nk: Right.. find can't return that which doesn't exist
<tehm0nk> so how do i fix that
<tehm0nk> is what i was getting at all along :-P
<tehm0nk> i mean i even browsed to there and didn't find it
<ardchoille> Right, find is doing exactly what it should be doing
<ardchoille> The problem is stage1 doesn't exist
<tehm0nk> is there anything i can do to fix that?
<tehm0nk> i mean i was close :-/
<tehm0nk> been at this all day and most of the night haha
<tehm0nk> here is something else
<tehm0nk>    Partition num: 3,
<tehm0nk> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<tehm0nk> ardchoille: can i pm u?
<ardchoille> tehm0nk: Is this a fresh install on old hardware?
<risto> what for is the skim ?
<tehm0nk> trying to add kubuntu
<tehm0nk> to a vista system
<tehm0nk> is there something i needed to change in the bios maybe?
<tehm0nk> i swear i remember a setting...
<ardchoille> tehm0nk: I'm not well versed in grub
<tehm0nk> dang
<tehm0nk> lemme look in my bios brb... heh
<vzduch> if this didn't substantially change, Grub is not capable of seeing partitions that start behind the 128 GB line
<SatManUK> now i need to load install mysql
<SatManUK> !mysql
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tehm0nk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SatManUK> !postgres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SatManUK> !pg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jpatrick> SatManUK: please /msg ubotu for exploring :)
<avain> *really hopes somebody can help her*
<avain> Is anybody about that i could ask a question of?
<jpatrick> !ask | avain
<ubotu> avain: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SatManUK> how to start the postgresql server?
<PolitikerNEU> does anybody know anything about the following error: CMake Error: kcddb was not found. Need to install from kdemultimedia
<vzduch> the rare sight of a woman in this channel, and then she's shy, oh my.. o0                  :D
<avain> Okay, well recently ive installed kubuntu, problem is, i took too much space from my win xp partition, and i need to get it back, im willing to nuke and pave kubuntu if needed, but i need to get my xp part back up, i used xp for my work, and i need the space for when clients need big projects done
<jpatrick> SatManUK: like in /etc/init.d/ see if there's a postgresql script: if so 'sudo /etc/init.d/postresql start'
<SatManUK> i guess theres not
<SatManUK> it says command not found
<vzduch> if you cp&paste'd it it can't be found :D
<avain> So, does anybody know? ._. im freaking out, i just had a client talk to me today about a project, and $$$ is important
<SatManUK> i found it
<Lynoure> avain: you can use qparted for resizing the partitions back the way you want them, I think,  unfortunately you cannot resize mounted partitions and thus need to use a bootable cd for it
<SatManUK> it says its running
<SatManUK> but i don't have ownership permisions inorder to restart it
<avain> <3 Lynoure
<avain> So, that would allow me to nuke the linix part, then reformat it back to NFTS and merge it with my current win xp part?
<SatManUK> aha starting PostgreSQL 8.2 database server :)
<Lynoure> avain: you would not even have to 'nuke' Linux, you can just reduce it's size, if you want.
<avain> Do you know where i can get the files nessery to get a qparted boot cd going?
<avain> Ah, even better :)
<vzduch> is *parted able now to increase NTFS partitions in size?
<vzduch> afaik this was always a limitation in Linux
<SatManUK> how do i know the default password?
<Lynoure> vzduch: not sure, actually. But I can check.
<avain> Do you think ya could be my hero and give me info on how to get a boot cd of qparted going? x.x
<vzduch> Sidux
<Lynoure> vzduch: if it cannot, she can take space from linux and turn it into FAT32 and use that for the project files...
<ardchoille> avain: SystemRescueCD has qtparted and a ton of other useful admin tools on it and it's only about 200Mb
<vzduch> doesn't have qtparted, but gparted works at least as well as qtparted
<ardchoille> avain: http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<avain> <3 thank you
<ardchoille> avain: My bad, it has gparted, not qtparted
<avain> its this burnable from windows though? ive yet to master burning on linix and as much as i love the OS, all the tech work right now for it is gonna make my poor little head pop
<ardchoille> avain: But it's still a very nice livecd
<vzduch> burning in Linux is as easy as installing and firing up K3b
<ardchoille> avain: Download the iso, burn it as an image to a blank cd and you're set
<avain> Thankee so much x.x i almost freaked out waaaay too mcuh X3
<avain> when your rent and stuff is coming up, and projects pay that x.x
<ardchoille> !sysresccd
<ubotu> SystemRescueCd is a Linux system on a bootable CD-ROM. It contains a number of admin tools including gparted and partimage. http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<ardchoille> I forgot there was a bot trigger for it
<SatManUK> avain once you get used to it - you will find kde just as easy - if not easier to use than windows :)
<SatManUK> whats the default password for postgreSQL?
<avain> *chuckles and smiles* :) heh ive only really used windows beacuse it makes it easier when i show demos to my clients, on a OS thats familier to them, and one i grew up using X3 but i just might! heh
<sigma_kubuntu> why does ktorrent not work?
<avain> well thank you! off i go! <3 cheers!
<vzduch> sigma_kubuntu: define 'does not work'
<Lynoure> ubotu has a nice factlet on that...
<sigma_kubuntu> vzduch: when i tel it to download something it does nothing
<vzduch> you should see the download listed in the download window when you open the torrent
<sigma_kubuntu> ubotu: !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<booobs> Hi!
<jpatrick> !info ktorrent > sigma_kubuntu
<vzduch> if it doesn't download, there's either no peers or a tracker you need to register for
<vzduch> all information is given in the download window
<sigma_kubuntu> ok il giv it another try. can spyware and malware from bittorent infect my linux machine?
<vzduch> improbable though not impossible
<sigma_kubuntu> comforting to know. i have already uninstalled wine. hope i dont get anything
<booobs> I have installed Kubutn 7.10 and installed Fluxbox. Now I have the problem that my knetworkmanager doesn't work anymore. It just says "no network devices found". but i can connect manually with konsole with "sudo iwconfig essid home", so my card should be allright. pls help!
<sigma_kubuntu> i just worry about bios viruses
<jpatrick> sigma_kubuntu: as long as you don't install anything funny, you should be fine
<booobs> tried to reinstall knetworkmanager but it didn't help
<booobs> :[
<kuras> siema all
<maverick> so even the new Kubuntu 8.04 will not have KDE4 by default
<maverick> ?
<bazhang> no maverick
<booobs> why?
<bazhang> not ready for prime time
<maverick> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<SatManUK> anybody ever gets stuck with postgressql they need this command.. psql -c "ALTER USER postgres WITH PASSWORD 'newpassword'" -d template1
<SatManUK> when you first install..
<illumin123> Moin
<nick_> Hi everyone, i'm looking for backup software (I don't like keep) that can do full and differential backups, does anyone have any suggestions?
<jussi01> !backup | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Daisuke-Ido> um, yeah.  keep
<nick_> Daisuke-Ido: I'm not a huge fan of keep
<Daisuke-Ido> i don't blame you
<bsander> I *love* retrospekt
<bsander> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=57952
<bsander> as a backup tool
<Lynoure> bsander: how long have you been using it?
<bsander> for about two weeks now i think
<sangeli> Hi, I am getting an error on mount /dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) This way I am not able to get my profile as my home dir is on /dev/sda5
<sangeli> What do I have to do to understan the error and fix it?
<bsander> only problem is that it needs to backup to a partition that can handle hard links (like ext3)
<bsander> so I had to reformat my extranal hd from vfat
<bsander> other than that, it rocks my socks ;)
<bsander> sangeli: whats the error?
<Lynoure> bsander: I have been thinking of graphical front-end for dirvish, myself.
<nick_> bsander: Ill check that out, thanks for the link bsander
<sangeli> bsander, after an upgrade made by kubuntu, I was not able to access my home dir which resides on /dev/sda5. So, I do not have anything of mine when I login. How to fix it?
<bsander> Lynoure: that's not incremental, is it?
<Lynoure> bsander: heh, yes it is.
<sangeli> bsander trying to add it to fstab does not work because at new reboot it resets to default settings.
<bsander> sangeli: whats the error when you manually mount /dev/sda5?
<sangeli> one sec
<bsander> ah ok
<Lynoure> bsander: same way all rsync-link based backup solutions are. they not really new. :)
<bsander> Lynoure: yeah exactly :)
<bsander> but what does it add then, over retrospekt?
<sangeli> bsander, first of all, when I umount I get an error saying that it is busy
<sangeli> bsander, so, first I have to umoun it right_
<gabriel_> hey guys, what application do you you for voice chat with your buddies?
<gabriel_> use*
<bsander> gabriel_: skype. It has video support now <3
<Lynoure> bsander: I have not tried retrospekt... too new for me. Does it allowing backing up to remote systems? Does it take care of expiring old versions?
<bsander> sangeli: yeah i think so
<gabriel_> bsander: i isn't skype in the ubuntu repos?
<sangeli> bsander, I do not know where is it mout as. How to solve this first issue?
<bsander> gabriel_: don't know really
<gabriel_> bsander: ok i didn't find it there after search
<bsander> it should be available from skype.com as a .deb i think
<bsander> sangeli: i'm not really that much of a mounting guru :) When you just type "mount", dos it get listed a sbeing mounted somewhere?
<sangeli> bsander, this is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48315/
<bsander> Lynoure: it does take care of expiring backups, it keeps daily, weekly and monthly stuff for a limited time, and according to the author it does support remote backups but (at east for now) you'd need to configure rsnapshot by hand
<bsander> in the end it dhould support any system that rsnapshot/rsync supports :)
<gabriel_> http://www.skype.com/intl/sv/download/skype/linux/ will those rpms work for kubuntu? they're not specifically for ubuntu...
<sangeli> ha, I got it.
<sangeli> bsander, my home dir is not on /dev/sda5 but on /dev/sda6
<romunov> how do i activate the Add shortcut in Spellcheck?
<sangeli> how to correct this on my current kubuntu?
<romunov> i have to add a larger number of words to a custom dictionary
<bsander> gabriel_: for video support (dont know if you want that), you'll need skype 2.0 beta
<bsander> get it here: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/beta/
<bsander> the feisty fawn .deb works in gutsy too
<bsander> sangeli: i think you should try this in system settings -> advanced -> disk & filesystems
<gabriel_> bsander: no i just want audio chat
<Lynoure> bsander: thanks for the info.
<bsander> gabriel_: then 1.4 should do it too: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<bsander> also a feisty fawn .deb
<sangeli> ok
<gabriel_> yeah but i have only installed via repository install so far... kinda new to linux
<bsander> however i like the sound support of 2.0 better too, and it hasn't crashed on me once
<bsander> so i still recommend 2.0 :)
<bsander> Lynoure: np :)
<gabriel_> bsander: can i easily install one of those rpms? will they work for unbuntu?
<gabriel_> maybe ubuntu is compatible with mandrake rpms?
<bsander> gabriel_: there are .debs on those pages, specifically built for ubuntu. Try those.
<gabriel_> ok thanks
<bsander> ubuntu doesnt support rpms, so if you really want those you need to convert them with another package, I believe it's called alien
<bsander> !info alien | gabriel_
<ubotu> gabriel_: alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.68 (gutsy), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<sangeli> let me try I rebbot and see if it works. I think I got the error identified.
<bsander> ok :)
<gabriel_> bsander: there was download for feisty.. so it should work with that even though i'm on gutsy right?
<bsander> yes
<bsander> it works for me:)
<sangeli> why kubuntu is unable to retain the settings set into fstab? I removed /dev/root       /       unionfs defaults        0       0   and changed with the proper setting /dev/sda6  /   /ext3  default 1 1  saved and rebooted. but it goes back to what it was before
<gabriel_> bsander: it says "problem with audio capture" when i try to call someone.... i have SB live card and everything else is working...
<gabriel_> bsander: any ideas?
<bsander> did you check the faq?
<gabriel_> bsander: of course not :)
<drbobb> damn networkmanager really pisses me off
<bsander> hehe
<gabriel_> bsander: i'm coming from windows hehe
<drbobb> unreliable as shit is what it is
<drbobb> i had to switch off all crypto on my ap to force it to connect today
<bsander> gabriel_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<sigma_kubuntu> anyone here gotten their nvidia tv out working properly?
<drbobb> and i still needed to reboot cause the dumb gizmo continued to insist the ap is encrypted
<drbobb> though it no longer was
<ibilic> how do I download a single file from the console?
<drbobb> ibilic: d/l from http://...
<drbobb> ?
<drbobb> wget <paste the url here>
<sigma_kubuntu> i got mine working in feisty but theres no hope in gutsy
<drbobb> heh i don't really want to keep my ap unecrypted for good, do i
<sigma_kubuntu> nvidia
<drbobb> so let's try enabling good ol'wep for a start
<bsander> sigma_kubuntu: yes
<sigma_kubuntu> bsander: which card do u have?
<SatManUK> i have installed and can access a PostGreSQL Database - I am trying to install http://www.shcircuit.com/~ross/TuxShop-2.2-i386.deb TuxShop POS to link in with PostGreSQL but it keeps saying unable to connect to MySQL server but its tested with PostGreSQL any ideas?
<fsckr> ok i am kinda new to kde been using gnome.  is there a way i can get rid of this stupid kdwallet crap
<bsander> geforce 7600 mobile or something
<nosrednaekim> fsckr: yeah,you can disable the wallet
<fsckr> well i have already uninstalled it but it still comes up
<nosrednaekim> fsckr: although kwallet is very useful if you run alot of kde apps (kmail, kopete, konqueror)
<sigma_kubuntu> bsander: how did u do it? i hav a 6600gt
<fsckr> no it annoys me everytime i run something with a password it pops up
<bsander> fsckr: you can let kwallet have an empty password, so it still gets used but doesn't bother you anymore
<ibilic> drbobb: yes, wget did it, thanks
<drbobb> damn
<drbobb> no good, network manager insists on using the old crypto config it has remembered
<drbobb> hey can anyone gimme a hint on what to do about it??
<bsander> sigma_kubuntu: i used nvidia-settings, mostly. But i have a strange setup, already have dual head and use the tv only for movies..
<bsander> but first, try nvidia-settings, works great most of the time
<bsander> !info nvidia-settings | sigma_kubuntu
<ubotu> sigma_kubuntu: nvidia-settings: Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0+20070502-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 675 kB, installed size 1616 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 amd64)
<test_> I am unable to umount a device. How to force it to umount?
<flha> ho
<vzduch> what's the error?
<test_> I have two / in mounts
<test_> I need to remove the wrong one but I always get busy device
<vzduch> I don't think that's possible..
<drbobb> or is it just me that is struggling with the general flakiness of networkmanager vs wireless??
<sigma_kubuntu> bsander: i also want to use tv only for movies. i tried nvidia settings. it doesnt do anything - how do i force tv detection?
<nosrednaekim> two / mounts? unless its a merged FS, thats impossible.
<test_> everytime I change fstab and reboot it goes back to original and does not retain my changes
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: no clue, I just know how to do it on my ATI
<nosrednaekim> try the command line nvidia-settings
<bsander> sigma_kubuntu: i'll show you how I'm doing it, just a sec.
<vzduch> test_: 'mount' --> pastebin please
<test_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48321/
<test_> /dev/sda6  is the correct partition where /home resides
<test_> after upgrading kubuntu I got this mess
<vzduch> strange
<test_> yes
<kuroryuu> test_: what's your fstab look like?
<vzduch> only thing I can think of is: use a live CD to correct the fstab & reboot
<drbobb> why a live cd? why not just fix it now & reboot?
<test_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48325/
<kuroryuu> drbobb: cause it'll just update the fstab in the home dir and not in the real /
<test_> because anytime I reboot the changes I make to fstab are erased and the file is brought to prior setting
<test_> If I choose to boot off the live cd, what do I have to do_
<test_> ?
<kuroryuu> though you could umount /dev/sda5 and mount it as something else to change the fstab there, then make sure grub's booting the right partition as /
<test_> but if I do so I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48326/
<kuroryuu> test_: try lsof | grep /dev/sda5
<kuroryuu> it'll tell you what's using that mount
<test_> I get empty line
<kuroryuu> odd...
<test_> even if I add mount -f it does not work
<test_> yes
<kuroryuu> basically you should boot up on the livecd and mount /desv/sda5 and change the fstab to the correct setting
<test_> I will try
<test_> thks for now.
<test_> ........
<drbobb> kuroryuu:  what are u talking about
<kuroryuu> drbobb: which part do you mean?
<drbobb> <kuroryuu> drbobb: cause it'll just update the fstab in the home dir and not in the real /
<drbobb> this part
<kuroryuu> because he had his home directory mounted as / somehow
<drbobb> aah sorry missed that
<drbobb> had stuff seriously fscked up then
<bsander> sigma_kubuntu: I have this script: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48322/ and this xorg-conf-tv: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48324/ which is used in the script
<bsander> it creates a new xsession on the tv and starts mplayer on it
<drbobb> ok so can anyone claim that he/she has a setup such that networkmanager just works w/wireless?
<drbobb> i wanna know the secret to make it so
<sigma_kubuntu> bsander: let me copy those links down and log into irc on my pc. im browsing on my phone now
<bsander> hehe ok
<kuroryuu> drbobb: not that it's much help, but my wireless worked 'out of the box'
<drbobb> my story is that n.m. seems to work fine with my ap for days
<drbobb> but then one day decides it no longer wants to cooperate
<drbobb> so day 1: it connects but disconnects after a minute or two
<drbobb> lather rinse repeat
<drbobb> day 2: won't associate at all
<kuroryuu> odd... what kinda card is it?
<drbobb> broadcom 4318
<sigma_> bsander: its me sigma_kubuntu
<drbobb> i tried both ndiswrapper and bcm43xx
<sigma_> bsander: how do i use the scripts?
<drbobb> but it makes no difference, dooesn't seem to be a driver problem
<kuroryuu> have you tried tinkering with your access point?
<drbobb> power-cycling the ap seems to help for a while sometimes
<drbobb> but then, sometimes it doesn't
<drbobb> iwlist scan reports the ap correctly, with good signal quality
<sigma_> bsander: are u still there?
<bsander> sigma_: theres one script
<drbobb> i tried tinkering with the crypto settings
<bsander> run it with the path to a video
<drbobb> but when i downgraded the crypto, from wpa2-psk to wep
<bsander> the second is an xorg.conf script
<bsander> put it in /etc/X11
<drbobb> networkmanager insists on using the old settings, and of course fails
<bsander> (dont overwrite your xorg.conf!!!)
<bsander> the script uses it for the second xsession
<drbobb> only thing that works is switching off all crypto on the ap
<sigma_> bsander: ah i see, but is it for s-video or composite?
<bsander> s-video
<drbobb> oh i also changed the channel # on the ap to one that's unused in my neighborhood
<drbobb> made no difference either
<sigma_> bsander: is svideo the cable with lots of pins in it?
<bsander> sigma_: http://z.about.com/d/hometheater/1/7/C/9/svideo2.JPG
<sigma_> bsander: yup thats it:)
<bsander> good :)
<sigma_> bsander: no wait mine has more holes in it
<sigma_> bsander: what does a composite look like?
<kuroryuu> sigma_: big, single pin, usually with a yellow jacket
<bsander> sigma_: http://www.hometheatermag.com/images/archivesart/1105hook.3.jpg
<bsander> so thats less holes ;)
<sigma_> bsander: ok no thats what goes in my tv, so it must be a composite (i have a converter cable)
<fay_elf> hi! to be able to burn audio cd's of mp3's using k3b, what package should i install?
<sigma_> ok so where do i put the name of the video file?
<bsander> what matters is the tv-out port i think
<bsander> i have s-video, but use a scart to connect it to my tv
<drbobb> ok i'll be trying to switch crypto back on but i'm fairly sure that will force me to reboot
<sigma_> bsander: yeah i guess so, so must i name the xorg file u gave me xorg-conf-tv?
<drbobb> (there doesn't seem to be any easy way to restart just the networkmanager service)
<bsander> yes
<sigma__> bsander: sorry i disconnected my internet by mistake
<fay_elf> ok got it anyway libk3b2-mp3
<sigma__> bsander: i have renamed the xorg file to xorg-conf-tv , whats the next step?
<bsander> run the script with a path to a movie. Note that your normal monitor will go blank as it switches xsessions, so it's not possible to keep on browsing while watching the video
<bsander> when the movie finishes or you press escape, you'll get back to the normal session again
<sigma__> bsander: where do i put the path to the movie?
<bsander> i set it up like that cause i already have a dual head session and most GPU's don't seem to be able to output to 3 different screens..
<bsander> just run tv-script.sh /home/me/movie.avi
<bsander> or however you named the script ;)
<sigma__> bsander: oh ok, are you sure the xorg file should be named xorg-conf-tv and not xorg.conf.tv?
<bsander> yes
<bsander> you can change it, but then also change it in the last line of the script :)
<sigma__> ok
<sigma__> guess i should give it a try
<sigma__> bsander: it keeps saying "command not found"?
<bsander> which command?
<sigma__> bsander: heres the command "tv-script.sh /home/sigma/sdb1/Media-Server/Thirteen"
<sigma__> im running it in Konsole
<bsander> does it say which command it can't find?
<sigma__> it says "bash: script.sh: command not found"
<vzduch> sigma__: buy glasses :P
<vzduch> there's a dash in there
<sigma__> bsander: ok i got it going but it just ends saying with a big error, hang on il paste it
<bsander> k
<nosrednaekim> shouldn't Thirteen have a filetype suffix?
<sigma__> nosrednaekim: i removed them, still works for some reason
<MGalaxy> Hello, how can I add some ADSL Connections with different UN/PW? so that I can connect whit the connection I want
<MGalaxy> with*
<nosrednaekim> sigma__: i'd put it back... its helpful for programs sometimes
<sigma__> ok will do
<sigma__> bsander: heres the error - "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48328/"
<bsander> sigma__: you dont have xterm
<bsander> !info xterm | sigma__
<ubotu> sigma__: xterm: X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 229-1 (gutsy), package size 444 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<sigma__> basically the (primary) screen disapears as if its gona switch then it comes back
<sigma__> ok il get that now
<drbobb_> damn i can't tweak the crypto settings on my ap at all
<sigma__> um guys my pc isnt allowing me to open any apps since running that script
<drbobb_> network manager always insists on using the old ones it remembered, even after a reboot
<sigma__> hang on im gona restart x
<drbobb_> it's either all crypto off, or the exact settings that used to work in the past
<MGalaxy> hello?
<drbobb_> (but don;t seem to work anymore)
<nosrednaekim> drbobb_: did you try a purge of knetworkmanager and a reinstall?
<drbobb_> nosrednaekim: no, but do you suggest that is what one should do every time one changes some settings on one's accesspoint?
<sigma__> ok im back now
<nosrednaekim> drbobb_: certainly not, but Knetworkmanager is also a piece of pure bugginess.
<ibilic> in Disks and Filesystems, what does the "Enable" checkbox do?
<drbobb_> anyway i'm sure it keeps the ap settings somewhere in my home dir
<nosrednaekim> ibilic: it mounts it
<ibilic> also, how do I see a list of mounted partitions?
<drbobb_> and purging the package would't get rid of them
<ibilic> and how do I see a list of mountable devices?
<sigma__> bsander: i got the xterm installed, should i try running the command?
<ibilic> but I have some partitions that are there and have the Enable/Disable option and some of them don't
<MGalaxy> drbobb_: Hello, how can I add some ADSL Connections with different UN/PW? so that I can connect whit the connection I want
<bsander> yes :)
<drbobb_> MGalaxy: sorry no idea
<bsander> you could also just sit there and watch your screen, but I think trying to run the command would be a tad more useful ;)
<kaminix> Do I actually need Klipper running?
<kaminix> Do I need it to use ctrl+c?
<sigma__> bsander: i got a picture:) but on my monitor because its not hooked 2da tv, il have to carry the pc over there, is it normal for the command to revert back to my monitor if no tv is attached?
<bsander> er
<bsander> i don't know really
<sigma__> kaminix: its good for storing stuff u copied
<bsander> you just got it on your regular monitor?
<sigma__> bsander: yup
<sigma__> bsander: lemme just try it on the tv, will u still b around?
<bsander> yeah i'll be here for about 20 more minutes
<kaminix> sigma__: What if I only need the thing I copied last? If I don't really need anything except ctrl+c/v and ctrl+middleclick?
<bsander> is that enough?
<bsander> kaminix: X sometimes acts really strange with c/p
<sigma__> bsander: should be, one quik thing - will this also work on a ati laptop chipset?
<bsander> for instance when you copy something and then quit the app, your clipboard will be empty without kl;ipper
<bsander> I couldn't say really, don't count on it since I generated the xorgconf with nvidia-settings
<bsander> but it might work, i truly don't know :)
<kaminix> I see... well is there anyway to hide klipper then?
<bsander> you can configure your systemtray to hide certain icons, kaminix
<kaminix> How?
<kaminix> Aha!
<kaminix> Found it! :) Thanks!
<bsander> unlock kicker
<bsander> click the little arrow
<bsander> ah ok :)
<bsander> np
<kaminix> :)
<kaminix> Now... anyway to standardize the Konqueror taskbar icon? :p
<ferox> hi all
<Jyzygzel-> Sounds are not working
<ferox> may you take a look of this http://img255.imageshack.us/my.php?image=feroxxpixeltj6.png and tell me what shall i do?
<nosrednaekim> ferox: looking
<bsander> btw, if i want to monitor my disk throughput in ksysguard, does anybody know how to find the "address" of the disk I wanna watch?
<sigma_> bsander: im on the tv, and its still thinking that the monitor is my tv screen (movie opens on monitor and not tv)
<bsander> ferox: whats the problem in that screenshot?
<patricio> Hi all, how do I have to configure my kubuntu to work with tv-out(s-video)?
<JohnFlux> bsander: you could run 'mount'  - that will tell you
<nosrednaekim> bsander: I think there are links on the left side of the app with all the available devices
<drbobb> ok, well partial success: i got my laptop to associate with the ap. however, dhcp failed repeatedly
<nosrednaekim> ferox: whats wrong with that?
<ferox> my pixell are wrong
<drbobb> that was with wep encryption
<ferox> every pixell is moving...
<bsander> JohnFlux, nosrednaekim: what I see in ksysguard is a whole list of [number]:[number] lines
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<bsander> each of which I can open and load sensor applets for\
<bsander> how do I ID my regular hd in there?
<vzduch> ferox: drink less :P .. or buy a new monitor, the screenshot shows no errors
<nosrednaekim> ferox: I don't see anything wrong
<fox> hi
<JohnFlux> bsander: i'm not sure what that is heh
<drbobb> nosrednaekim: the trick was to ask for a network by name and not pick it out of knetworkmanager's menu
<nosrednaekim> bsander: are the really really long numbers? like UUIDs?
<ferox> ok ... so it's the monitor....
<bsander> no
<JohnFlux> bsander: file a bug on bugs.kde.org  to show mount names or something
<bsander> first number is either 1 or 8
<JohnFlux> bsander: and I'll fix it
<drbobb> that forces the buggy p.o.s. to ask for the auth data again
<JohnFlux> bsander: it's the major and minor number
<nosrednaekim> drbobb: ahh, well with WEP, you can do it from the command line very easily
<bsander> second number is in range 0-33
<bsander> JohnFlux: I will :)
<JohnFlux> bsander: ls -la /dev/hd*     will list the major and minor numbers
<JohnFlux> bsander: for your hard disks
<nosrednaekim> bsander: ah.... grub device names I guess.
<drbobb> iwconfig was correct but dhcp failed anyway
<JohnFlux> nosrednaekim: nah probably major and minor numbers for the device
<BPXtr> firefox didn't open after i update ubuntu 7.04 to 7.1, does somebody know why?
<bsander> JohnFlux: it was ls -la /dev/sd* for me but thanks, that was helpful :)
<drbobb> now i'm on unencrypted wireless and it sorta seems to work
<nosrednaekim> BPXtr: run "firefox" from a command line
<drbobb> exceot i already had two disconnects in the last 5 minutes
<BPXtr> there is no other way???
<drbobb> s/exceot/except/
<nosrednaekim> BPXtr: thats just to catch any errors
<BPXtr> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<nosrednaekim> BPXtr: hum, well, thats helpful.
<nosrednaekim> BPXtr: try uninstalling firefox and then reinstallin
<BPXtr> ok
<nosrednaekim> reinstalling firefox that is
<BPXtr> nope
<BPXtr> not working
<SatManUK> where would i find the location of apache2.conf of httpd.conf?
<nosrednaekim> BPXtr: do you have alot of bookmarks and saved passwords and such?
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: probably in etc/apache
<BPXtr> just 3 or 4 extensions
<BPXtr> FireFTP, Colorzilla, Measure it, Google Toolbar Ect.
<SatManUK> how to restart it
<nosrednaekim> BPXtr: no bookmarks? I'm talking about wiping your .mozilla
<SatManUK> i wanna run sql-ledger so i need to use it via apache2
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: restart what.
<SatManUK> apache2
<SatManUK> so it reads the httpd.conf file
<nosrednaekim> SatManUK: probably in /etc/init.d
<BPXtr> u mean to delete that folder at all?
<nosrednaekim> BPXtr: yes, everything in it which will erase your bookmarks
<BPXtr> finally...
<BPXtr> thank you!
<BPXtr> do u have any idea about "Reason"?
<BPXtr> it was cause of an extension or?
<drbobb_> damn this is tremendously frustrating
<drbobb_> still can't get WEP going
<nosrednaekim> BPXtr: no I don't.... probably a problem between versions of firefox
<BPXtr> i see.. thank you very much :)
<nosrednaekim> BPXtr: no problem
<bsander> JohnFlux: http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154111
<drbobb_> ok now managed to connect in something called wpa2 mixed mode in my ap's config interface
<nosrednaekim> drbobb_: try using wlassistant
<BPXtr> have a nice days/nights
<nosrednaekim> yeah, you too
<drbobb_> nosrednaekim: i tried it once and was under the impression it was even buggier than knetworkmanager
<nosrednaekim> drbobb_: hmm well, works for me fine
<drbobb_> does it know about wpa?
<nosrednaekim> drbobb_: no
<drbobb_> oh so that was why i gave up on it
<drbobb_> well thx anyway, gonna go get something to eat
<drbobb_> L8R
<tiny_mini> i can't hear any sound from my laptop with kubuntu 7.10. how to fix it?
<nosrednaekim> !hardware | tiny_mini
<ubotu> tiny_mini: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Rafabe> hi
<Rafabe> i have xubuntu, and want to install kde. It says it has to download 150mb. I have a Kubutu CD, is there any way I can have it use those files instead?
<jpatrick> Rafabe: apt-cdrom add
<Rafabe> I type that at the terminal?
<SatManUK> im trying to run perl scripts in konqueror and firefox but they are asking to open wine - why?
<Rafabe> got it working, thanks
<Kingzar> Hey how can i automaticly start a program from reboot?
<murali> hi
<LjL> !startup | Kingzar
<ubotu> Kingzar: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<crush_groove> kingzar  Id =f there isnt an option to do that in the programs prefs you can crontab it
<LjL> uhm, this would need a Kubuntu factoid
<murali> could any one help me?
<Rafabe> one more question: I put the the OS on a 5gb partition, and plan on using my 60gb partition for file storage. How can I have it store downloaded packages on the 60gb drive, so that if I format and reinstall in the future, it doesn't have to redownload everything? There's gotta be somewhere I can define the local package save folder, right?
<Kingzar> i don't have gnome!
<LjL> Kingzar: just open the programs you want to be started (and nothing else), and Save Session from the K menu
<bsander> Kingzar: ln -s [programname] ~/.kde/Autostart/[programname]
<bsander> but letting KDE save your session is better
<bsander> what LjL said
<Kingzar> my knotes didn't start this time
<Kingzar> and superkaramba neither
<matttis> hi
<LjL> !startup-#kubuntu is <reply> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ubotu> I'll remember that, LjL
<murali> I installed Kbuntu system went out of range in resolution
<matttis> LjL: cool, thats what i need :-)
<matttis> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<linux__> hi ppl
<linux__> could you gimme a lil help pretty pls ?
<Kingzar> Howcome my vlcplayer gets blue screen playing dvds
<bsander> !ask | linux__
<linux__> my kopete crashes
<linux__> when I try to login on my msn acc
<linux__> I've just installed kubuntu here
<matttis> thats an allergic reaction
<ubotu> linux__: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<linux__> ok hehe
<linux__> so
<Kingzar> how to play dvd's on ubuntu?
<matttis> !dvd ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd ? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matttis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<limac> hello folks
<linux__> so this is the error I receive
<linux__> SIGSEV 11
<linux__> on the kopete
<matttis> linux__: thats a kopete bug. you could submit a bug report and use pidgin for a while
<matttis> I dont think anything is possible
<matttis> maybe updating
<jpatrick> linux__: please do: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade - that was a bug from ages ago
<SatManUK> ok i got sql-ledger running - but how to connect it to the database - its saying no database drivers!!
<matttis> !service
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about service - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matttis> !services
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about services - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linux__> ok patrick ^
<linux__> ^^
 * TuX_Claudiu :: [ amaroK playing  Jan Wayne - Because The Night (Highstreet Allstars extended mix) ] :: [ 208kbps ] :: [ 68:28 of 75:32 ] ::
<onishidato> linux: your linux version please?
<onishidato> linux__: your linux version please?
<linux__> me?
<linux__> 7.10
<linux__> kubuntu
<jpatrick> linux__: it work?
<linux__> oh I'll do it yet rs
<onishidato> linux__: so, why do you have that Kopete bug? i just wonder....
<linux__> i was installing VLC
<linux__> yep
<linux__> I dont know hehe
<linux__> Im newbie here
<onishidato> linux__: me too
<onishidato> :)
<linux__> hehe
<linux__> like ive already used kopete on the ubuntu
<linux__> and I like it
<linux__> so I waaaaaant to use lol
<jpatrick> linux__: open the console (KMenu -> System -> Konsole) and type: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" there
<linux__> ok
<linux__> so
<linux__> 162mb download
<jpatrick> go updates
<linux__> downloadin
<linux__> it'll take a while
<linux__> cuz my connection its not that good
<linux__> lol
<linux__> amarok needs plugins to play mp3 files?
<SatManUK> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SatManUK> there you go :)
<linux__> thanks
<ubunturos> how big would an apt-get dist-upgrade be?
<Kingzar> Who can help me, i got almost all the codecs i can think of to play back avi files or dvds but still i get no video, audio is working tho
<linux__> I use VLC media player, it plays all the formats of video and audio
<bazhang> Kingzar: you have compiz enabled?
<linux__> without plugins
<Kingzar> yes
<Kingzar> compiz fusion
<Kingzar> lol i think i got too much plugins now, i get green screen now
<bazhang> Kingzar: was that answer for me? If you want to get a particular person's attention, it's a good idea to use their nick
<Kingzar> bazhang: sorry, you recognize my problem?
<onishidato> linux__: you have to upgrade amarok
<bazhang> Kingzar: have you added kubuntu-restricted-extras? also, try running video with compiz disabled
<onishidato> linux__: do you have automatix2??
<Kingzar> bazhang:  got the extras, will do the compiz
<bazhang> onishidato: that is not recommended, nor supported
<linux__> i dont know
<linux__> hahaha
<jpatrick> !automatix > onishidato
<onishidato> linux__: you have to install ubuntu restricted extras and multimedia codes
<linux__> oh ok
<linux__> now Im downloadin the updates
<onishidato> jpatrick: but it will b easier for newbie like us
<jpatrick> onishidato: and mess up your computer, yes
<holo> Kingzar, did you try to restart X, everytime i get those screens, I restart X and everything is ok
<Kingzar> how do i restart x?
<holo> ctrl+alt+backspace
<bsander> onishidato: yes if it works, but autmoatix can REALLY mess up your system, something a "newbie like you" definitely doesn't want :)
<holo> if you don't have session manager, make startx in the console
<onishidato> he he, just wanna help
<onishidato> :((
<bazhang> onishidato: please don't recommend things to new users that may cause breakage
<linux__> haha
<linux__> no problem onishidato
<linux__> =]
<onishidato> i think it work good with me, and can help another.
<bsander> noproblem, now you know :)
<bazhang> linux__: you want the codecs, you need to install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> !worksforme | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<onishidato> bazhang: that's what i mean to help linux__
<onishidato> bazhang: kubuntu-restricted-extras
<onishidato> bazhang: :P
<bazhang> onishidato: the folks who help here will have to clean up after bad advice like that
<onishidato> bazhang: ok ok
<onishidato> bazhang: no talk now..... oa oa
<onishidato> hey
<fsckr> anyone using just awn or kiba-dock for their panel?
<onishidato> can someone show me some program to log in to another computer?
<fsckr> onishidato, krdc
<onishidato> can it log in with window xp?
<fsckr> onishidato, yes
<fsckr> i use it to connect to my xp machine
<Kingzar> euhhh how do you disable compiz btw :)
<onishidato> thanks
<fsckr> n
<fsckr> np
<Kingzar> bazhang: how do i disable compiz ? :)
<bsander> Kingzar: run "kwin --replace"
<bazhang> Kingzar: alt-f2 kwin --replace
<Kingzar> i'm not super with linux but i have a hunch that i have too many codecs, and the program have trouble picking the right codec
<Kingzar> bazhang: still blue :S what's the command to activate compiz again?
<Kingzar> need compiz fusion back ! :P
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<bsander> Kingzar: compiz --replace
<bazhang> Kingzar: alt-f2 compiz --replace
<Kingzar> thank you
<user_> hi all... i was wondering how to stop certain programs from loading at startup.  In GNOME, its simple, but I can't find it in KDE (7,10).
<bsander> hehe rheres some echo here :P
<bsander> !startup | user_
<ubotu> user_: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<BluesKaj> user_, kdesu konqueror /usr/share/autostart...remove whatever app you want if it's listed there
<user_> ok, but how do i *stop* programs from loading at startup?  That didn't answer my question
<user_> aha... /usr/share/autostart?
<bsander> yes it did, close the program and save your session. Next time, the program shouldn't start.
<bsander> no, ~/.kde/Autostart but it's usually empty
<fsckr> nobody has answered my question.  I was wondering if anyone is using only kiba-dock or awn as their panel
<user_> bsander: thats in your home folder, not in /usr
<bsander> yes
<BluesKaj> user_,   /usr/share/autostart is the file to use
<gabbbbbba> hi, kubuntu 7.10, all bug fixes und patches are installed, no kde 4, problem: hibernate doesnT work!!! i have fluxbuntu too and hibernate does work although both are gutsy gibbon!! o_O
<BluesKaj> you can also add apps if you wish
<user_> blueskaj: thanks - people were telling me ~/.autostart, which was empty!
<bsander> ah, didn't know that one :)
<user_> blueskaj: also, I don't plan on printing with this particular computer - what programs can i safely remove?
<bsander> but why does this stuff get written it to /usr/share instead of ~/.kde?
<BluesKaj> bsander, one of the heavy hitters here told me about that one , cuz i had a similar request
<gabbbbbba> hello, hibernate doesnT work!!! gutsy gibbon 7.10
<BluesKaj> !patience | gabbbbbba
<ubotu> gabbbbbba: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<onishidato> fsckr: how can i use it now?
<onishidato> fsckr: krdc
<bsander> BluesKaj: so why did he say they used /usr/share?
<bsander> for s multi-user setup?
<bsander> s=a
<BluesKaj> dunno bsander , I didn't ask :)
<bsander> ok :)
<user_> blueskaj bsander: in any event, that advice is good.  I didn't need the bluetooth loading up every time i booted.  Thanks guys
<BluesKaj> I just put the questiona nd it's answer into my text file
<user_> can i remove CUPS if i don't use a printer?
<BluesKaj> why bother
<user_> blueskaj: because its another module (not sure if thats the proper terminology) that i can see gets loaded on each boot.  I don't need it, do I?
<bsander> user_: some programs depend on cups, even if you don't want to print with them
<user_> im on an older laptop, and want the slimmest system possible to optimize performance
<BluesKaj> user_, if you wish, it doesn't delete the app tho , the daemon wont run is all
<onishidato> fsckr: how can i use it now?
<user_> bsander: thanks for the info... i won't eff with it then :)
<finek> what i must do to watch videos on youtube, i have konqueror
<user_> finek: install flash
<bsander> user_: you can try disabling it in systemsettings, then if something messes up you can turn it on again
<bsander> if you really really want it gone from startup
<BluesKaj> user_, you can check in system settings/advanced /system services
<bsander> systemsettings -> advanced -> system services
<bsander> yeah what he said :)
<user_> bsander: I don't think i want to mess with it.... I'm on my third install of 7,10, and i promised myself this with be the last one until Hardy comes out >:)
<bsander> hehehe
<user_> i just love how customizable ubuntu is - i've only been using it for a few months (windows refugee)
<user_> plus, the real-time help from you guys is great, too.
<bsander> yeah, don't worry, most of us had some borked installs in the past :)
<bsander> I remember them all too well
<LamerMan> hi guys, i'm looking for the source code of pthread, some standard library functions... are they available in some deb packages? I'm new to linux and just don't know where to look for it.
<BluesKaj> for example , wife likes british series like Duchess of Duke Street and it's apretty large torrent file , so I set up ktorrent to start up in the autostart file , without having to click on it every morning
<bsander> but the good thing is that they really teach you an understanding of the system
<user_> it was a whole new world for me - i tweaked *everything* - usually stuff worked as i wanted (i was following tutorials), but i definitely borked some settings beyond my repairing ability :)
<bsander> and after a while you can even fix your system instead of having to reinstall it ;)
<crush_groove>  I installed gnome dt beside my kde yesterday and I want to remove it. what is line? I tried "sudo apt-get remove --purge gnome" didnt work
<cosenal> hi
<user_> bsander: i've been getting better- i have learned this "ALWAYS make backups of any important file you are going to alter" .  That always helps
<bsander> yup, that's definitely the smart thing to do :)
<hoiAn> hi
<cosenal> is it normal that since the upgrade to 7.10 (one month ago or more) kubuntu never asked me about updates?
<BluesKaj> yup user_ , bsander done that too , this around my 12th or so linux distro and my 5th kubuntu :)
<user_> haha :)
<bsander> cosenal: do you have adept_notifier running?
<user_> ok thanks again guys, i'm going to eat some breakfast
<bsander> ok bye
<BluesKaj> crush_groove, sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<cosenal> bsander: yes
<BluesKaj> crush_groove,, it'll remove all the gnome apps
<crush_groove> Reply: couldnt find package gnome-desktop
<cosenal> even if I fetch the updates on Adept Manager it just allows me to Full Upgrade the system, but it doesn't make sense because it's already upgraded
<dreamcoder> kubuntu 64bit or 32bit?
<bsander> cosenal: upgrading means that there are newer versions of some packages, not an upgrade from feisty to gutsy or something
<bsander> Adepts status bar should tell you if there are new/upgradable packages
<bsander> "full upgrade" will install the upgradable packages
<cosenal> bsander: no, sorry...I mean "Version Upgrade" is the only possibility
<bsander> oh
<bsander> you're on gutsy?
<cosenal> 7.10
<bsander> yeah
<bsander> and you upgraded from 7.04?
<cosenal> yes
<bsander> that all went well? nor errors or something?
<cosenal> yes
<cosenal> and after I upgraded (reinstalled) using the cd
<BluesKaj> cosenal, that's a known bug , but I don't remember the fix
<cosenal> BluesKaj: where can I find the fix?
<BluesKaj> cosenal, one thing you could do is defeat the adept notifier and just wait til somebody more knowledgeable can tell you
<BluesKaj> but I'd search on google linux or launchpad
<BluesKaj> in the meantime use apt to or synaptic to install apps
<cosenal> ok
<cosenal> for the first month of usage I supposed that no updates were avaiable
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<cosenal> but this begins to sound weird...
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<cosenal> BluesKaj: I don't know what I can look for
<cosenal> ...
<BluesKaj> adept distro upgrade bug, or some such thing
<bazhang> just apt-get is probably the best bet
<bazhang> hope they drop it in kde4 (adept, that is)
<mikesco3> im havinɡ an issue
<mikesco3> whenever i tipe this weird little box with stranɡe characters with a numbers popup, as if it was tryinɡ to assistme with typinɡ in a foreiɡn lanɡuaɡe
<SSJ_GZ> mikesco3: Screenshot?
<mikesco3> ok
<mikesco3> just a sec
<mikesco3> SSJ_GZ, how do ɪ send you the picture now
<SSJ_GZ> mikesco3: Upload it somewhere and post the URL.
<bazhang> sounds like skim
<SSJ_GZ> mikesco3: imageshack, for example.
<Ornedan> I used the Manual Configuration dialog available from knetworkmanager's menu to manually set my ethernet device's IP. I set it back to using dhcp via the same dialog afterwards, but it seems networkmanager still considers the interface to be under manual control. How do I get the interface back under networkmanager's control?
<mikesco3> SSJ_GZ, i will have to fiɡure that out
<mikesco3> why dont i just email it to you
<SSJ_GZ> mikesco3: Ok, I have to go now - hopefully someone else can help :)
<mikesco3> it would be more simple forme
<mikesco3> ohhh... mann
<mikesco3> let me try to fiɡure out the imaɡe shack
<mikesco3> whenever i tipe this weird little box with stranɡe characters with a numbers popup, as if it was tryinɡ to assistme with typinɡ in a foreiɡn lanɡuaɡe
<bazhang> disable scim/skim
<bazhang> !info skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1238 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<mikesco3> thanks bazhang
<mikesco3> how do i dissable thatʔ
<bazhang> no worries
<iza> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Ryiel> !dvd
<Ryiel> :(
<Ryiel> oh... im blind
<hanna> !asx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MGalaxy> Hello, How can I add another ADSL account with pppoeconf ?
<mikesco3> fa
<mikesco3> ʃ
<BluesKaj> mikesco3, you could try removing scim in 'add remove programs"
<MGalaxy> BluesKaj: Hello, How can I add another ADSL account with pppoeconf ?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225274 mikesco3
<velho> hello peolpe!!!
<MGalaxy> bazhang: may you please help me?
<mikesco3> BluesKaj, man
<mikesco3> that did it
<mikesco3> thank you oohh sooo much
<mikesco3> I was about to reinstall the whole darn thing
<mikesco3> because I couldn'
<velho> i have a problem in my kubuntu
<mikesco3> couldn't type except in command line mode
<velho> when I start a session, the resolution is not ok. can anybody help me?
<martijn81> velho: try kcontrol
<bazhang> MGalaxy: switch adsl accounts?
<Kingzar> anyone know why this command doesn't work? gpg --import automatix2.key
<MGalaxy> bazhang: yes, I have a free adsl account between 3am and 7am, and I don't like to run pppoeconf every night :D
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE MGalaxy
 * bazhang wishes more people would read the wiki
<hanna> Could someone give tips how to make asx-format to play with Firefox?
<velho> martijn81: and what do I do then?
<martijn81> velho: peripherals> monitor and display
<holo> velho, are you portuguese?
<MGalaxy> bazhang: It only worksfor 1 account and always modifies that account, I want to add an additional account besides the account that I connected with now
<velho> holo: yep!
<holo> from which city?
<bazhang> MGalaxy: where will you plug in the other modem?
<velho> martijn81: my resolution is ok in KDE, but it's lower before I begin a session
<velho> holo: are you portuguese?
<hanna> velho, where you picked that nick? :) (just curious)
<holo> velho, yap.. aveiro
<holo> hanna, it means "old"
<velho> hanna: it's my last name ;)
<MaTiAz> velho: heh, velho means "wizard" in Finnish :)
<hanna> On my language, it means wizard. :P
<MGalaxy> bazhang: I have only one modem at eth0, I want to connect to my ADSL account with different usename/password. In fact, I have bought ONE adsl account with 2 usename/passwords
<Ornedan> I used the Manual Configuration dialog available from knetworkmanager's menu to manually set my ethernet interface's IP. I set it back to using dhcp via the same dialog afterwards, but it seems networkmanager still considers the interface to be under manual control. How do I get the interface back under networkmanager's control?
<holo> velho, but where are you from? becouse i know someone that is also called velho
<velho> MaTiAz: WOW! Really? lol, it means Old in portuguese ;)
<bazhang> MGalaxy: you can try at the forums; I'm out of answers
<holo> velho, you don't want to know what is super bock in turkish
<holo> velhor, or "sic"
<velho> holo: lololol
<velho> sic?
<holo> yep, the television channel has a special meaning in turkish ^^
<velho> lol, qual?
<bazhang> offtopic?
<holo> foder
<holo> ok ok.. i have to leave anyway.. continue on topic people
<velho> holo: i'm from torres novas
<blekos> hello, my login screen has lower resolution than my actual session. As a result when I move the mouse around the screen in the login-screen the screen also "moves"
<hanna> I'm not really too excited to install all kind of plugins, is why I'm asking perhaps very simple question. What I need to install to make asx to work?
<bazhang> asx? is that a windows format hanna?
<hanna> bazhang, I thought so too. But some lamebutts use it anyway.
<cosenal> BluesKaj: I found the bug on launchpad and its status is fix released
<cosenal> BluesKaj: where can I read the fix released?
<bazhang> hanna: have you tried in ##windows?
<cosenal> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/155150
<ciperlone> when I start a session, the resolution is not ok, but after I enter my password everything turns ok. can anybody help me?
<hanna> bazhang, nope,  because I thought I'd want to make things to work, not to broke them. ;)
<Ornedan> Ok, so no-one can answer that question... Does anyone here know what files networkmanager uses for it's configuration? And which ones kcm_knetworkconfmodule messes with?
<Kingzar> My video files all get blue screen, i have tried getting many codecs, none working!!
<hanna> Ornedan, /etc/network/interfaces -- be careful with that file, I'd say.
<charles> hello
<charles> help
<raeg> hello, how can i find out which kind of wireless-cart I have?
<raeg> isnt there a command-line-command?
<charles> Is there anyone here that can help me recover a keyboard in Kubuntu?
<Ryiel> !video editor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video editor - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> what do I need in order to play matroska files?
<Schuenemann> lag
<bsander|gone> !info kdenlive | Ryiel
<ubotu> ryiel: kdenlive: A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<Schuenemann> !matroska
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matroska - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !mkv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schuenemann> !info matroska
<ubotu> Package matroska does not exist in gutsy
<martijn81> Schuenemann: do you want video playback of matroska?
<Schuenemann> yes
<martijn81> Schuenemann: best to install kmplayer with mplayer engine and w32codecs for that. this is most stable
<Schuenemann> I want to play mkv files
<Schuenemann> I already have mplayer and w32codecs
<Ryiel> thx bsander
<Schuenemann> kaffeine = no video
<Schuenemann> mplayer = works only when opening by konsole... weird
<martijn81> Schuenemann: try kmplayer, has a nicer gui too
<Schuenemann> ok
<Kingzar> vHmm does anyone know how to improve video quality? If i look at some video's i see alot of pixels, it's not as fine as it would be in winxp
<romunov> Kingzar: i've noticed the same problem
<romunov> especially if i go full screen
<hanna> bazhang, for later reference, tell asker to install mplayer plugin thru adept manager... ;)
<lg188> hello
<tekteen> hello
<romunov> lo
<Kingzar> hehe in mplayer if i press fullscreen i get full screen but the video is still the same size in the middle!
<hanna> :D
<hanna> Fare thee well, people. :) Kubuntu kicks butt! ;)
<lg188> what the fark are those global messages ?
<ciperlone> how can i see all the processes that are running in kubuntu?
<hydrogen> ctrl+escape
<ciperlone> hydrogen: tHANX ;)
<ciperlone> hydrogen: and how can i kill a process? i mean, how do i get root acess?
<Chousuke> use sudo
<Schuenemann> sudo kill pid
<bsander> !root | ciperlone
<ubotu> ciperlone: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ciperlone> thankx guyz ;)
<ubuntu__> abend an alle
<ciperlone> i want to kill this process: aptitude. how can I do that in a command line?
<romunov> ps -e
<romunov> it will list your processes
<romunov> pkill <process number>
<bsander> that, or sudo killall aptitude
<Chousuke> ciperlone: note that if you kill aptitude it will leave behind a lock file
<Chousuke> ciperlone: that will prevent you from using APT until you delete it
<ciperlone> i'm doing all these questions because i what to make an aptitude upgrade, and i can't
<ciperlone> how to do the right thing?
<Kingzar> is there an application that can check if i have mail on my hotmail account?
<Chousuke> ciperlone: what does aptitude say when you try to upgrade?
<Schuenemann> an email client?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: hmm i'm only aware of apps for gmail/.
<Kingzar> :(
<Kingzar> that's something i appreciate alot
<Kingzar> and my hotmail is my main account
<nosrednaekim> well, check around, thre might be
<Kingzar> got some tips what to look for?
<nosrednaekim> !info gotmail
<ubotu> gotmail: utility to download email from a Hotmail or MSN account. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.9-1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 136 kB
<nosrednaekim> ^^
<Kingzar> lol thanks
<justin_> whats the best to download gmail accounts?
<Chousuke> download gmail? :P
<bsander> Kingzar: I believe kopete (instant messaging) program notifies you as well, don't know if you use that :)
<justin_> yeah but not very often lol
<Chousuke> any imap-capable mail client will do just fine for gmail.
<ciperlone> Chousuke: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<justin_> i am using checkgmail right now but it isnt wanting to work right for gutsy :-/
<Chousuke> ciperlone: that's the lock file I was talking about
<Kingzar> bsander:  exactly what justin said
<Chousuke> ciperlone: also
<Kingzar> i got no notification and when i entered i saw 3 new mails
<Chousuke> ciperlone: did you run aptitude with sudo?
<justin_> lol it worked AWESOME in feisty
<Chousuke> as in "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<bsander> hehe ok
<Jyzygzel-> su
<Jyzygzel-> kissa2
<Schuenemann> martijn81, wtf... I can't even scroll forward the movie
<Jyzygzel-> ignore that
<bsander> :D
<lg188_> !wtf |Schuenemann
<ubotu> Schuenemann: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<justin_> anyone know if kcheckgmail has progressed recently? i used it while ago but it was real unstable
<Nightrose> I want to install KDE 4 rc2 and am following the instructions on kubuntu.org - it wants to uninstall kdebase-bin-kde3 - is that ok? will I still be able to use kde3?
<bsander> justin_: kcheckgmail works fine, sometimes it doesn't work a couple of days because something in gmail has changed, but when that happens a new version is uploaded very fast
<lg188_> Nightrose: i think not
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: thats fine.
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: they patched the kde3 libs to make them work better with kde4 or something like that.
<martijn81> Schuenemann: you should, with the cursors
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: ok thx a lot
<lg188_> nosrednaekim: i don't make a change  in my KDE so i don't know a thing about them
<martijn81> Schuenemann: is the movie completed?
<nosrednaekim> lg188_: then pls don't give uneducated opinions
<lg188_> nosrednaekim: kk
<Schuenemann> martijn81, oh yeah, I launched mplayer accidentaly. Anyway, how do you control the brightness, contrast, etc? I don't see related options
<martijn81> i dunno, never used them
<Schuenemann> hmm
<Mad> hi ppl
<Mad> I want to play mp3 files on the amarok
<Mad> and I couldnt
<Mad> it asked to install mp3 support, I installed, still it doesnt play 'em
<lg288> ??? i sould work Mad
<Mad> what?
<nosrednaekim> Mad: install the package "kubuntu-restricted-extras"
<jpatrick> Mad: have you restarted amarok?
<lg288> Mad it should
<Mad> ops
<Mad> I guess I didnt restart it
<Mad> xD
<ijn> hi all
<nosrednaekim> hey ijn
<ijn> how to install macromedia shockwave in kubuntu
<lg288> Mad it should  everyone should remember ...
<lg288> ijn: hello
<ijn> firefox 0.11
<ijn> ?
<ijn>  :-)
<lg288> ijn: got to site of adobe and search foor macromedia
<lg288> for*
<ijn> it is a tar-bz file
<ijn> cant deal with it
<Schuenemann> martijn81, argh... the video is too bright
<ijn> cant find .deb???
<ciperlone> is there an utility somewhere to configure the login screen?
<Schuenemann> well, at least in kmplayer
<Kingzar> ciperlone:  i want to know the same
<nosrednaekim> !flash | ijn
<ubotu> ijn: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Kingzar> i once donwloaded a theme, but lack of knowledge i just quit
<lg288> it and installs  it self after klick it
<ijn> im kubuntu 7.10
<lg288> aargh
<nosrednaekim> ijn: then simply install flashplugin-nonfree
<nosrednaekim> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.48.0.2+really0ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
 * lg288 getting hysteric of my mother who is irritating me
<ijn> from adept?
<nosrednaekim> ijn: yes
<ijn> ok thanks
<lg288> who needs help
<Kingzar> I lg288
<lg288> Kingzar: kk
<Schuenemann> I do
<Schuenemann> I want to change video settings in kmplayer
<Kingzar> i want to know how i install a different login theme
<nosrednaekim> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmtheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lg288> Kingzar: you have a login theme ? (i never used it) is it in package ???
<Kingzar> well not really it's just a .tar with some .png's and a .login file i think
<nosrednaekim> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<MacAnthony> How do I get KNetworkManager to recognize my working wireless adapter?
<sbcl3> I'm trying to install kde 3.5.8 from source into my home directory. However, I get this message at a ./configure : (kdelibs prefix is /home/sbcl3/kde, aRts prefix is /usr). I can't remove arts without destroying the KDE from apt-get. Can I build it?
<lg288> nosrednaekim: you can help him i don't use a other theme so i have no knowledge of it
<nosrednaekim> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kingzar> i'll show you what i have
<nosrednaekim> sbcl3: itd be safeer to uninstall all of KDE3 first
<Kingzar> i tried to get this http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/%27CylonOS%27+for+KDM?content=51990
<sbcl3> It's not possible to have two installations of KDE?
<Kingzar> if i download it i get a tar with some files i have no clue what to do with it
<nosrednaekim> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<smooker> where i can see my CPU Temerature ?
<smooker> how*
<Kingzar> why don't they put a readme with the files :P
<nosrednaekim> sbcl3: it is, but you have to set some prefixes correctly
<zphinx> Does kubuntu support installing the latest ati drivers on gutsy?
<ciperlone> is there an utility somewhere to configure the login screen?
<zphinx> For some reason DRI isnt enabled now.
<sbcl3> nosrednaekim: if I compile arts first to the same place would it work?
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: manually, yes, I have done it
<nosrednaekim> sbcl3: maybe, I'm really not familiar with doing that
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: worked for me.
<lg288> Kingzar: i think go to system setting/.
<zphinx> i just did it, set up two spanning monitors as well.. now when i run glxinfo | grep direct i get "no"
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: The latest I have used is 7.1 from ATI
<nosrednaekim> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
 * lg288 starts up his kubuntu on his computer
<zphinx> with the dri module loaded in xorg.conf
<Schuenemann> Kingzar, http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40&PHPSESSID=bfc09874ada94afb573b91600534a490
<ijn> hey guys what is the best video palyer for kubuntu/kde???
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: you need that kdmtheme package ^^
<ciperlone> zphinx: use ENVY
<zphinx> ciperlone: whats that?
<nosrednaekim> !envy
<ubotu> envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Kingzar> Dohhh nosrednaekim
<Kingzar> but wha tto do with the files
<nosrednaekim> do NOT use envy
<ijn> I need something to paly videos and stream
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: that program will install them for you.
<MilitantPotato> tdo NOT use evny!
<ciperlone> nosrednaekim:why?
<ijn> web sites like youtube stage6 and moviebar.org
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: remove the "composite disable" section from your xorg
<MilitantPotato> Envy very rarely works, and when it does break your drivers no-one will be willing to help ya repair it
<ijn> in gnome totem with gstreamer was fine
<nosrednaekim> ciperlone: because it is unsupported and potentially dangerous
<lg288> ijn: www.youtube.com is one why jot use it ?
<ijn> you tube uses flash
<ciperlone> nosrednaekim: i didn't know. but it works ok with me in nvidia gforce 8600m
<nosrednaekim> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<MilitantPotato> ijn: I like VLC and Kaffein
<zphinx> nosrednaekim: no mention of composite in my conf.
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: are you using xgl?
<ijn> I also need the pauer to have a plugin for firefox
<zphinx> no
<MilitantPotato> Kaffeine***
<lg288> my logon screen sucks it font is extremly big
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: this is the 7.11 ati drivers?
<zphinx> yes
<ijn> but kaffeine cant read for me any thing from stage6
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: hmm how did you install them?
<MilitantPotato> lg288: sounds like your xorg.conf has a weird virtual resolution?
<ijn> does it have a plugin ??
<MilitantPotato> ijn: does for me, have you installed the proper codecs?
<zphinx> nosrednaekim: downloaded the binary from the ati site, and ran it.
<lg288> MilitantPotato: owkk
<ijn> plugin kaffeine /firefox
<Schuenemann> Kingzar, http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=35
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: you didn't generate packages or anything funny like that?
<zphinx> nope
<number21pix> i
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: did you uninstall the old ati drivers forst (if you had them installed)
<sivaji> knetworkmanager is not wokring ,it says no active device found , my /var/log/syslog file is here http://pastebin.com/f40078a4c
<lg288> Kingzar: i got it systemsettings/logonscreen
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: and you also need to disable the included fglrx driver
<Kingzar> ok
<ijn> MilitantPotato: I installeed automatix
<nosrednaekim> lg288: that is the wrong place.
<MilitantPotato> ijn: get MediaPlayer Connectivity plugin for firefox
<lg288> nosrednaekim:  ???
<lg288> nosrednaekim:  where is it then ?
<ijn> is this for kaffeine plugin??
<MilitantPotato> ijn: it's at the mozilla extensions website
<nosrednaekim> lg288: thats not the correct module for changing the theme
<nosrednaekim> lg288: you have to install the kdmtheme package, and them do it from kcontrol
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: when you do !fglrxinfo what does it say? Mesa or ATI?
<ijn> so ill go to mozilla web site and look for media player conectivity for kaffeine??
<zphinx> mesa
<number21pix> i am looking for a good video editor-- any suggestions? is there anything that is as stable as adobe premiere?
<lg288> nosrednaekim:  oh kk then
<ijn> is that right?
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: pastebin your xorg.conf
<Kingzar> nosrednaekim:  if i install kdm theme manager it doesn't interfere with KDE?
<MilitantPotato> ijn: just MediaPlayer Connectivity
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: did you disable the included fglrx driver in "/etc/defaults/linux-restricted-modules"?
<nosrednaekim> Kingzar: nope
<Kingzar> ok
<ijn> but where?
<MilitantPotato> ijn: It detects movies in webpages and lets you open them in a media player you want to use.
<MilitantPotato> ijn: the FireFox extensions website
<ijn> oh sound cool
<ijn> ok
<MilitantPotato> ijn: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=MEdiaPlayer&status=4
<ijn> thanks
<Jyzygzel-> how do i umount if it says "Device is busy"
<MilitantPotato> sudo umount /dev/***
<zphinx> nosrednaekim: so i shouldve deinstalled the previous drivers before upgrading?
<Jyzygzel-> it says Device is busy
<zphinx> MilitantPotato: holdon
<Jyzygzel-> how do i see what process is using it
<lg288> Jyzygzel-: 0.o
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: yes, but it'll work fine if you just do it now.
<Jyzygzel-> jesu
<MilitantPotato> Jyzygzel-: i just read this yesterday but have forgot it already :(
<lg288> O.o
<lg288> 8-)
<Jyzygzel-> lsof | grep /mount/point
<lg288> BenX is the best movie this year
<nosrednaekim> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<MilitantPotato> whats the keyboard shortcut to full screen a window?
<lg288> !benx |lg288
<zphinx> MilitantPotato: pastebin.com/m4ba4951e
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: it's all messed up
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: give me 5 mins ok?  make a backup of your current xorg.conf
<zphinx> k
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: also, make sure the only fglrx items installed came from your ATI compiled drivers.
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: which means you need to blacklist the included driver
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: He didn't remove the repo fglrx drivers?
<nosrednaekim> zphinx:  edit this file and add fglrx to the disabled modules line /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<sivaji> knetworkmanager is not wokring ,it says no active device found , my /var/log/syslog file is here http://pastebin.com/f40078a4c
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: well, the module isn't in the actual package.
<sivaji> please someone   help me
<MilitantPotato> kdesudo kate /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common like nos said
<MilitantPotato> add fglrx inbetween the quotes
<MilitantPotato> close and save, then give me 5 mins.
<zphinx> done
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: see if you can determine which address your video card is on
<DerDritte> My screen resolutions seems to irregulary jump to a size my screen can't handle (I only see part of the whole screen, but my "viewport" seems to follow the mouse). When I restart the x-Server, everthing goes back to normal. Is that a known issue?
<MilitantPotato> I'm seeing         BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: thats probably not wrong if he is getting any display signal at all ;)
<MilitantPotato> Can you double check to see if that's right?
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: ah, ok :)
<nosrednaekim> DerDritte: that usually only happens when you try to run a full-screen game at a lower resolution than your monitor
<zphinx> MilitantPotato: 02:00:0
<zphinx> secondary on 02:00:01
<DerDritte> nosrednaekim: I just happens after the splashscreen, also if I do absolutly nothing.
<nosrednaekim> DerDritte: hmm
<nosrednaekim> DerDritte: never heard of anyone complaining of that/
<DerDritte> nosrednaekim: crap...
<DerDritte> nosrednaekim: It isn't really an issue, it's just annoying.
<nosrednaekim> DerDritte: doesn't mean its not a problem though. look thtough the bugs.
<nosrednaekim> oh... its an issue :D
<DerDritte> nosrednaekim: Is there a console way to restart X without killing the session completly?
<nosrednaekim> DerDritte: no
<DerDritte> nosrednaekim: thx.
<nosrednaekim> restart x and everything goes.
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: make sure you've backed up your current xorg.conf
<zphinx> k
<nosrednaekim> of course you can restart x on the command line with "/etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: then paste this inplace of the origional, if it fails to load your desktop, do you know how to reconfigure xserver?
<zphinx> yeah
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: ok cool, here it is http://pastebin.com/m586a8585
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: wait.
<DerDritte> nosrednaekim: Which will kill my session of course :D
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: it added some weird charictors.
<nosrednaekim> DerDritte:  yes
<zphinx> MilitantPotato: the serverflags section?
<DerDritte> nosrednaekim: Do you think it could be a nvidia-issue?
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: http://pastebin.com/m39ba67cc
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: it replaced " with  &#8221; in some spots for some reason
<zphinx> MilitantPotato: do i really want aiglx if i plan to use opengl?
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: you're using the drivers from ATI's website correct?
<zphinx> yeah
<nosrednaekim> DerDritte: could be. IDK
<MilitantPotato> Those support AIGLX
<MilitantPotato> it's buggy, but it runs.
<Fredsky> Trying to load  6.06 on my HP notebook. qtparted gives me this error msg filesystem failed totally. 1 cluster accounting mis matches.
<Fredsky> Any body see this before?
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: If you don't want it you can always comment out DRI and composite aswell as that AIGLX flag
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: but if you're doing that, I'd recommend using the Repo drivers and installing XGL
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: if you're hoping to get compiz working
<zphinx> i might, fighting with cedega atm, so glx is a second concern :=)
<zphinx> ill try the config now.
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: I installed everything - nothing seems to be broken thx ;-) - next problem: when I want to start a kde4 session the screen goes black and it gets me back to the loginscreen - any ideas?
<DerDritte> nosrednaekim: any heads up on how to reinstall the nv-driver?
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: run "touch .kde4/share/startupconfig"
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: thx
<zphinx> well that didnt seem to work :/
<nosrednaekim> DerDritte: nope.
<nosrednaekim> DerDritte: I'man ATI user
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: yea a type-o
<DerDritte> nosrednaekim: Oh noes! ^^
<zphinx> MilitantPotato: where?
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: two modules sections
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: got happy with ctrl+v
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: keep the top most one with 4 modules
<zphinx> Fatal server error: no screens found
<MilitantPotato> really, I didn't touch your screen.
<zphinx> undefined defive "aticonfig-device[0]" reference bu Screen "aticonfig-Screen[0]".
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: re-run the installer, the kernel module may be mesed up.
<zphinx> device even
<MilitantPotato> http://pastebin.com/m4852ca86
<MilitantPotato> try that, if that fails with the same, it might need the 02:00:01 ?
<zphinx> hrm
<zphinx> yeah
<MilitantPotato> give that link a shot first though
<zphinx> blah
<MilitantPotato> nothing?
<zphinx> now the installer failed to install compiled kernel module.
<MilitantPotato> did you do depmod -a?
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: did you run it as root?
<nosrednaekim> sudo even..
<zphinx> no, and yes
<nosrednaekim> ok
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: let me snag a link for the method I used
<Ornedan> hanna: Thanks. Commenting out the lines for the interface in question (eth1) in /etc/network/interfaces worked. Though altering the file did cause some driver to go fubar - constant enter keypresses started being registered immediately after saving the modified file. But the interface is back under networkmanager's control after a reboot :P
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593348
<prxq> hello all. Any nice app to access the webcam from kubuntu feisty? According to the kernel, the webcam is recognized alright. But I can't find a program to access it.
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: that's worked for myself and 5 others I've done the ATI install with
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: the commands you'll need to change to match the latest package names
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: at least up to 7.10
<MilitantPotato> I've not tried 7.11 since I hate the lag in firefox using compiz
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: unfortunately didn´t help :( any other ideas?
<nosrednaekim> prxq: hmm don't know...search through the repositories
<DerDritte> thx guys.
<nosrednaekim> ah sorry, just looked through my bash history and its "touch .kde4/share/config/startupconfig"
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: ;-) will try
<prxq> nosrednaekim: already tried that. Nothing that looks useful. I thought maybe the there is something like "webkam" or something :-)
<zphinx> hm
<nosrednaekim> prxq: you are in luck "webcam" is available ;)
<zphinx> how nice
<MilitantPotato> prxq: for messaging or...?
<zphinx> seems to be no such thing as a restricted manager on my system'
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: restricted-manager-kde
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: wohoooo you are a genius - thank you :) /me has got a running kde4
<prxq> MilitantPotato: basically, I just want to see wether it works :-)
<prxq> right now at least.
<MilitantPotato> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nosrednaekim> Nightrose: sweet-looking eh?
<Nightrose> nosrednaekim: indeed - and it is soooo fast on my lame laptop compared to kde3
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I noticed that too, even with compositing on.
<prxq> MilitantPotato: thank you!
<MilitantPotato> thank ubotu :P
<Oakbox> Hi all, im having trouble with my audigy 2 platinum pro.   I cant get the volume control or IR remote to work on the external box.  Can anyone help?
<prxq> MilitantPotato: Iubotu won't pass the turing test anytime soon :-)
<jhutchins> prxq: It's really not meant to, it's more of a card index.
<jhutchins> Oakbox: That's pretty much to the alsa driver, except the IR for the remote which might be handled by lirc.  Google is your friend on both of those.
<prxq> hm... no /dev/video.
<zphinx> sigh
<zphinx> still no DRI
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: ok.... did you disable that module and reboot?
<zphinx> ill try a reboot then
<zphinx> followed the howto potato gave me
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: yeah, try a reboot
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: mike make the kernel a bit ore sane ;)
<nosrednaekim> *might
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: check your xorg.0.log when you get back for DRI entries
<zphinx> w00t, there we go
<zphinx> restricted driver manager even picked them up
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: dri?
<MilitantPotato> zphinx: yea a reboot to load the modules is the easiest route
<MilitantPotato> i guess you could modprobe them, but meh.
<zphinx> lets see how well they work with cedega/wine
<zphinx> nosrednaekim: yeah
<MilitantPotato> direct rendering working?
<MilitantPotato> nvm :)
<zphinx> yeah
<nosrednaekim> zphinx: congrats, though I find AIGLX the killer feature
 * nosrednaekim isn't a gamer
<MilitantPotato> AIGLX still has some major bugs :(
<nosrednaekim> MilitantPotato: works for me with my Xpress1100 and kwin4
<MilitantPotato> nosrednaekim: if you use compiz does firefox cause Xorg to have 100% cpu usage and lag badly?
<nosrednaekim> haven't tried compiz.
<earthsound> i currently have a dual boot environment, with Windows XP & Kubuntu 6.06LTS. I downloaded the kubuntu 7.10 iso and am now running from the live cd. i'd like to install this on top of 6.06 by reformatting the / partition.
<earthsound> will it keep the grub settings from the earlier install?
<nosrednaekim> earthsound: no.... and all of your files will also be erased
<Oakbox> jhutchins: thanks :)
<nosrednaekim> earthsound: although there is a good chance that the grub settings will be the same
<MilitantPotato> yea grub should detect the XP install
<earthsound> nosrednaekim: i chose to manually edit the partitions and selected to reformat the previous / partition and use the same /swap as well. the others are not going to be overwritten
<MilitantPotato> earthsound: if grub is on the linux partition it will get erased when you format
<earthsound> i.e. i will leave the main windows partition, the shared ntfs partition and the /home paritition intact
<MilitantPotato> earthsound: unless you did some customization to grub it should work the same after 7.10 is installed
<MilitantPotato> earthsound: you'll need to set the /home mount point again
<MilitantPotato> you won't need to format it, just set the path as /home
<earthsound> MilitantPotato: so grub should be smart enough to detect the windows partition and put the correct parameters in?
<nosrednaekim> earthsound: if it did it with 6.06, yes, it will
<earthsound> yes, you're right, I forgot to point to the /home
<MilitantPotato> earthsound: yep, should work great.
<earthsound> thanks, i'll give it a shot
<MilitantPotato> earthsound: usually the only issues come from installing a windows OS after linux, it likes to trash grub
<Pupeno> How can I watch a dvd I have as iso on my hard drive?
<MilitantPotato> VLC
<MilitantPotato> with the proper codecs
<MilitantPotato> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pupeno> MilitantPotato: I think I have the codecs, because I was able to watch the DVD from the disc.
<MilitantPotato> try opening it in VLC then, should work
<Pupeno> MilitantPotato: thank you.
<MilitantPotato> VLC is a great light weight media player
<Oakbox> MilitantPotato: Is there an easy fix to a trashed grub? i have unfortunatly aquired one :) a nice xmas present from windows....
<MilitantPotato> Oakbox: several, you can create a grub installer floppy, manually edit grub, or get a ISO like "The Ultimate Boot CD", it comes with the grub installer
<MilitantPotato> Oakbox: if windows broke grub, you'll need to re-install it.
<MilitantPotato> Grub*
<Eduardiyo> hi, i have a webcam whit chipset 518, but, when a try to check this and using it, i received the next message: Error: Can't open display: :0.0. helpppppppppp
<Dr_willis> Cant open display - sounds like you are running the app as the wrong user.
<Oakbox> MilitantPotato: windows broke grub yeah, is there no way to just add it back into the MBR?
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MilitantPotato> Oakbox: with a grub install disk :)
<MilitantPotato> ty Dr_willis
<Oakbox> MilitantPotato: ta ok i will go look thanks :)
<Dr_willis> Grub is one of those tools thats so fundamental to linux - that it pays to spend a few hrs reading/learning about it.
<MilitantPotato> what's the other popular boot manager?
<Dr_willis> LILO used to be common.
<MilitantPotato> Lilo, thanks
<Dr_willis> But lilo is a bit out of date and has issues on many systems. Well not as bad as it used to be.. :)
<sigma_kubuntu> anyone here used limewire for linux?
<MilitantPotato> limewire is evil :)
<Dr_willis> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<Dr_willis> I perfer Frostwire :)
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sigma_kubuntu> does frostwire use the limewire network?
<Dr_willis> Both are GNUTELLA NETWORK clients
<LjL> !gnutella
<ubotu> Gnutella clients: GTK-Gnutella (GTK, stand-alone), gifTui, giFToxic (GTK, based on giFT), Apollon (KDE, based on giFT), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey), !Limewire, !Frostwire (Java, not in the !repositories) - See also !P2P
<Dr_willis> :) its not limewires network.
<Dr_willis> and frostwire works great for me.
<sigma_kubuntu> so basically limewire is a client to the gnutella network that u just use to access it?
<LjL> just like all filesharing clients are clients to some network
<sigma_kubuntu> oh i thought limewire was a network on its own
<sigma_kubuntu> my bad!
<LjL> no, limewire is just a program
<MilitantPotato> Anyone know if the old napster servers are floating around?
<MilitantPotato> nvm I'm getting off topic
<sigma_kubuntu> wats da reason limewire is evil? oh and are there any kde based clients (not java) that i can browse the gnutella network with?
<nosrednaekim> sigma_kubuntu: KMLdonkey.
<ardchoille> sigma_kubuntu: apt-cache search utella
<Dr_willis> limewiare has annoying spam/ads/and other things. :)O
<Dr_willis> Why not use a totall Open sourced variant.
<sigma_kubuntu> yeah i didnt knw there wer linux alternatives. i was so scared using it on my last remaining windows pc
<sigma_kubuntu> dr willis i think il use kmldonkey
<LjL> whops he left... after making the worst possible choice :>
<dsmith_> !pgp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pgp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dsmith_> anyone know how to get started with pgp for linux?
<ardchoille> !info kgpg | dsmith_
<ubotu> dsmith_: kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 454 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<LjL> !gpg
<ubotu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<ardchoille> dsmith_: That should get you started
<dsmith_> thx!
<dsmith_> :)
<penguin42> anyone found a way to get the 4rc2 running in a nested X session - xephyr crashes during KDE startup for me, and Xnest really doesn't seem happy (lots of stuff looks like it's redndered at 1bpp)
<nosrednaekim> penguin42: try ".touch kde4/share/config/startupconfig" file
<nosrednaekim> *touch
<penguin42> nosrednaekim: To fix which of those cases?
<nosrednaekim> the first
<tehm0nk> Anyone a guru with dual booting? and possibly Raid?
<penguin42> nosrednaekim: OK, will give it a go
<tehm0nk> i'm having tons of issues
<tehm0nk> and i'bve messed with it so much that i messed up my vista boot process
<jordan__> Anyone remember using the GL Carousel screensaver? I'm using Gutsy and I can't seem to find the darn thing.
<tehm0nk> so... i have to use the super grub disk to boot into windows.
<tehm0nk> i still cannot get grub to boot the linux partitions either i think they are too far into the hard drive to boot supposedly
<jordan__> tehm0nk: hahah
<penguin42> nosrednaekim: Ah yes, that did the trick!  There seems to be lots of apport reported Xephyr crashes - might not be that stable yet
<_nix_> tehm0nk: as long as grub is reachable to the BIOS it doesn't matter where the rest of the stuff is
<tehm0nk> but how do i do that?
<tehm0nk> can Grub be on the partition that is actually windows boot & it's pagefile partition?
<nosrednaekim> penguin42: its not an xephyr problem, its a startkde problem, or maybe even a packaging bug.... in any case it crashes X as well if you run it standalone
<jordan__> ping
<nosrednaekim> pong
<jordan__> nosrednaekim: thx
<jordan__> nosrednaekim: You using gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> jordan__: yes
<jordan__> nosrednaekim: have you found the carousel GL screensaver that use to come with the previous release?
<penguin42> nosrednaekim: Ah nasty; if X is crashing then it's most likely an X server problem - apps shouldn't be able to segfault the X server
<nosrednaekim> penguin42: the problem is that kde can't find that file and crashes
<penguin42> hmm annoying - it managed to do stuff to the main display as well
<nosrednaekim> jordan__: I don't use GL screensavers
<penguin42> nosrednaekim: No, the X server is segfaulting - that's not KDEs fault (even if KDE is dying)
<nosrednaekim> ah.
<jordan__> nosrednaekim: ok.. thanks
<penguin42> however that fix does stop whatever it did to the X server that upset it
<penguin42> plasma is pretty
<nosrednaekim> lol
<tehm0nk> Right now GRUB seems to be reachable to the bios, it would try to boot, but it would just like Run grub
<tehm0nk> and i'd end up with GRUB >
<tehm0nk> and nothing to do from there that i knew how to do...
<penguin42> nosrednaekim: Thanks
<Manyfold> is there a way to install an english dictionary for konservation while keeping the german language settings?
<INFOEXCLUDED> what are unicast packets ?
<INFOEXCLUDED> are they coming fro the chast university ?
<jim__> !lpcre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpcre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tehm0nk> so does anyone here dual boot?
<martijn81> tehm0nk: i do
<tehm0nk> martijn81 did you install your linux first or soemthing else?
<tehm0nk> martijn81 are you using raid?
<martijn81> i did install windows first, but i can dd the mbr back whenever i want (dangerous though)
<Dannilion> tehm0nk: it depends what you're dualbooting with :)
<martijn81> yes and no: only raid on a single boot machine
<Dannilion> If it's Windows install that first- it's much easier
<martijn81> yup
<tehm0nk> Dannilion i beg to differ, i cannpt get the linux thing to boot...
<kiiz> pls can any one explain how to setup tap device on kubuntu host
<tehm0nk> and i messed up my windows boot thing now too lol
<Dannilion> explain, tehm0nk?
<tehm0nk> i have to boot windows a rinky dink way with supergrub disk...
<tehm0nk> i think my partitions were not setup quite right or i didn't stick grub in the right place.
<tehm0nk> here are my partitions...
<martijn81> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tehm0nk> #1 Boot/swap file for Vista 3gb #2 Vista 100gb #3 Linux swap 1.5g #4 / for linux 15g #5 /home for linux 30g
<tehm0nk> can Grub be on the boot/swap partition with the vista boot sthings?
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: boot/swap? whats that?
<martijn81> tehm0nk: NO
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: install grub to the MBR
<martijn81> grub needs to be in te MBR of the disk.
<tehm0nk> ok
<tehm0nk> stay here for a second and let me boot into kubuntu to actully Try to get this working right...
<tehm0nk> well boot the live CD
<tehm0nk> ok?
<martijn81> k
<kiiz> does any one run qemu under kubuntu
<ubuntu> hey !
<nosrednaekim> kiiz: I use virtualbox
<ubuntu> ...
<ubuntu> l
<nosrednaekim> hello ubuntu
<ubuntu> Hi !
<ubuntu> Ahhhhhhhh
<ubuntu> I'm goin mad
<ubuntu> why my kopete is crashin ?
<kiiz> nosrednaekim: is virtual box easier to use than qemu. i can get host tap device to work
<kiiz> nosrednaekim: is virtual box easier to use than qemu. i can't get host tap device to work
<Dagon> Is there any way to speed up add/remove programs? There appears to be 10 to 30 second wait before another app can be selected
<nosredna_ekim> kiiz: virtualbox is way easier
<martijn81> tehm0nk: and?
<tehm0nk> ok
<tehm0nk> all i did was reboot into the live cd
<tehm0nk> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tehm0nk> i've tried a lot of the stuff on there
<tehm0nk> and everything to tell grub to do is all the same...
<kiiz> nosredna_ekim: does the deb download work right of the box.i have't been able to set up my internet connection on kubuntu
<kiiz> nosredna_ekim: does the deb download from 'virtualbox.com'  work right of the box.i have't been able to set up my internet connection on kubuntu
<thomax> kiiz: normally it should
<martijn81> tehm0nk: the live cd only allows you to install in the MBR, so this is just fine
<tehm0nk> ok
<tehm0nk> here lemme reproduce the errors i was getting in grub
<tehm0nk> grub> root (hd0,
<tehm0nk>  Possible partitions are:
<tehm0nk>    Partition num: 0,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x6
<tehm0nk>    Partition num: 1,  Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
<tehm0nk>    Partition num: 3,
<tehm0nk> Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS
<newguyss> hi, I use kubuntu, just added new HD, where can I find it ?
<earl_> hey there fellas hows it goin
<martijn81> ah, you install grub manually now, then just follow a guide
<earl_> im on www.kubuntu.com reading the instructions about how to install KDE4 and the last instruction kinda threw me for a loop
<tehm0nk> install it where?
<tehm0nk> lol
<martijn81> in the MBR, i guess that would be 0
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: whats the last instruction?
<earl_> ahem,
<earl_> "To avoid having to start a second X server for a full session install xserver-xephyr and run Xephyr :1 & export DISPLAY=:1; xterm and run startkde in the Xerphyr xterm."
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: no need to do that, just run it from kdm
<earl_> as in, when it asks me for a username and password, pick "kde4"
<martijn81> earl: that is if you want to emulate the OS
<earl_> right?
<earl_> oh.
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: run this command though, "touch .kde4/share/config/startupconfig"
<earl_> forget that.
<Artimus> I've got a nice little 2.8ghz Celeron that seems to support CPU Frequency Scaling with p4_clockmod.  I've tried using various KDE apps to display what speed my CPU is running at, but a lot of them seem to be laptop only...  Any recommendations?
<earl_> whats that do
<tehm0nk> i have to tell grub where stagel is tho right?
<tehm0nk>  /boot/grub/stage1
<nosredna_ekim> Artimus: well, for guidance powermanager you can modify a line in the code so it works.
<nosredna_ekim> Artimus: try kpowermanager
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: it fixes a bug in the program
<earl_> i should run this when
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: you select KDE4 from the sessions menu
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: right now.
<earl_> after installinge verything else but before running kde4?
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: right
<earl_> k.
<tehm0nk> i have to mount my hard drives while in the live cd somehow to point it to the right place tho right?
<nosredna_ekim> tehm0nk: to read the menu.lst, yes
<tehm0nk> ok so how do i do that?
<kristian_> hi und abend an alle
<kristian_> ich hab problem
<ardchoille> !de | kristian_
<ubotu> kristian_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Artimus> nosredna_ekim: guidance-power-manager spits out a ton of python errors...  I'm trying to find something useful.
<nosredna_ekim> tehm0nk: "sudo mount /dev/the-device-slash-is-on /mnt"
<nosredna_ekim> Artimus: lol, what is it?I know that program pretty well
<tehm0nk> do i need dmraild to find where it is?
<nosredna_ekim> tehm0nk: yeah, no clue how to do it with raid.
<mark__> How's flash in KDE on a 64 bit?
<earl_> mike anderson backwards, have you tried KDE4 yet?
<nosredna_ekim> mark__: works well here
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: yes, using it full time.
<adamonline45> Hi all.  What do I use to record, say, an hour of audio?
<earl_> really
<earl_> that stable already?
<mark__> That's good, nosred. Because it's a nightmare on xfce
<mark__> Bloody hell. Agrajag's here as well!
<mark__> He's stalking me :p
<Artimus> nosredna_ekim: Last error: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.freedesktop.Hal was not provided by any .service files.
<earl_> i was about to ask what your opinion was of it but i guess there you have it
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: its pretty stable for me, you results may vary
<nosredna_ekim> Artimus: ewww, dbus errors
<Artimus> nosredna_ekim: This is a fresh Gutsy install, by the way.
<jussi01> adamonline45: audacity should do it
<nosredna_ekim> Artimus: ummm jst try using kpowersave
<nosredna_ekim> :D
<mark__> I really like xfce.  I'll be sad to replace it :(
<shamas> hi, has anybody encountered a problem installing programs in Kubuntu
<shamas> I just installed kubuntu today
<shamas> and when I try to install anything I get an error
<jussi01> shamas: what error?
<nosredna_ekim> shamas: what error.
<mark__> What's the error?
<Artimus> nosredna_ekim: It's installing...  On my Athlon64, it complained the box was not a laptop, if I remember right.  Here's hoping this recognizes better.
<mark__> Oh god
<adamonline45> jussi01: I've got audacity, it doesn't seem to read my line-in.  I suspect it's a system thing more than an Audacity thing... Dang...
<nosredna_ekim> Artimus: humm ok
<mark__> I'm thinking of installing Kubuntu on an Athlon64
<tehm0nk> does anyone know how to mount a raid partition?
<jussi01> adamonline45: ok. well audacity will definately do it no probs.
<mark__> Thanks a bundle Artimus :-p
<jussi01> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<nosredna_ekim> mark__:  don't worry, it works fine on Athlons
<mark__> Now I'm worried I'll have problems too
<shamas> jusi: I get could not commit changes - adept installer
<adamonline45> jussi01: Aight, ty 8)
<jussi01> !tab | shamas
<ubotu> shamas: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mark__> AMD65 = Athlon64, right?
<Artimus> mark__: Umm...  That we me just trying to setup a nice GUI for underclocking.
<pacman> I'm wanting to hook up my other hard drive, and it has Windows on it...I was trying to get it to work and it wouldn't detect
<Artimus> mark__: It works perfectly fine otherwise
<mark__> AMD64
<nosredna_ekim> mark__: athlon64 generally denotes non-x2's
<mark__> Ah right
<Artimus> Oh I love this.
<nosredna_ekim> single core
<mark__> What's underclocking?
<tehm0nk> can anyone one help the boon?
<Artimus> "This machine does not support ACPI, APM, PMU, CPUFreq, Suspend2Disk norSuspend2RAM.  Close KPowersave now."
<lavacano201014> sigma_kubuntu: nice name.
<nosredna_ekim> mark__: the opposite of overclocking... to save power
<mark__> Ah right
<nosredna_ekim> Artimus: eh?
<nosredna_ekim> wow
<jussi01> tehm0nk: did you look at the links earlier from the bot?
<mark__> Sounds complicated and dangerous
<shamas> jussi01: it says - there was an error commiting changes. it's possible that there was a problem downloading some of the packages, or that the commit would break other packages
<Artimus> nosredna_ekim: Needless to say, dmesg seems to disagree with kpowersave.
<mark__> Are you sure you wouldn't prefer to smuggle plutonium in your underwear?
<Artimus> Command line time...
<tehm0nk> jussi01: the links really dont help that much when you're going off of one link to install this or that, then that gives you an error
<Artimus> GUI's are not getting me anywhere today
<etfb> shamas: usually that happens to me when I've got the wrong repositories in my source list
<earl_> hey is anyone running ATI graphics
<jussi01> shamas: click the fetch updates button
<etfb> shamas: or when the internet connection is down
<tehm0nk> if i follow the setups instructions for all of them they all fail at a certain point
<tehm0nk> and there is no explaination
<jussi01> earl_: I am, whats up?
<earl_> i'm stilll running fglrx 8.42 - is there a newer version?
<jhutchins> shamas: Are you using the gui or the console?
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: yes
<tehm0nk> it is something simple i know it is but no one will go through it with me
<mark__> Wait a minute.  I already have a KDE OS on CD
<tehm0nk> by the time i try something they say to do, they quit
<mark__> But it's Fedora
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: 7.11, or 8.43
<shamas> jussi01: after I hit ok here, the program is installed however next time i go to install something I have to run this debugger
<tehm0nk> then it's back to start
<earl_> should i just install it using the scrip from ati.com
<shamas> jhutchins: gui
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: after uninstall the 8.42, yes
<earl_> oh ew how do i do that
<jhutchins> shamas: Try using aptitude in the console instead, you'll get more meaningful error messages you can use.
<mark__> Should I continue downloading Kubuntu or just install Fed 8 instead? :p
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: run the uninstall script from /usr/share/ati
<jhutchins> !ati | earl_
<ubotu> earl_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mark__> Mike!
<jhutchins> mark__: I prefer kubuntu to fedora.
<mark__> Okay
<mark__> Kubby it is then
<earl_> that would be fglrx-uninstall.sh right?
<mark__> Hwo ready is KDE4?
<sigma_kubuntu> fedora is useless. its 2commercial. kubuntu is nice and fresh
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: yup
<nosredna_ekim> mark__: not very
<sigma_kubuntu> mark: its geting there. take it 4a test drive
<shamas> jussi01: where is the fetch updates button?
<earl_> okay so after i've uninstalled that, do i need to restart X before installing the new one?
<nosredna_ekim> nope
<earl_> k
<nosredna_ekim> in fact, don't, because X will crash
<Artimus> bwahaha...  My Pentium 4 is running at 350mhz.  Beautiful
<mark__> What's the eye candy app for Kubuntu?
<mark__> Is that good Arti?
<nosredna_ekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Artimus> mark__: It'll jump back up to 2.8ghz when I do something important.
<mark__> Oh. I thought it had its own
<nosredna_ekim> Artimus: heh
<nosredna_ekim> mark__: kde4 does
<nosredna_ekim> and kde3 has a pretty puny one.
<Artimus> nosredna_ekim: I've got it on OnDemand right now.  I think that's what I used to use.  It sits low until I try to compile.
<mark__> Do you people realise I'm replacing my entire operating system because Adobe are too lame to provide proper support for Flash on 64 bit linux?
<nosredna_ekim> Artimus: yup.
<nosredna_ekim> mark__: eh? what do you have installed right now?
<mark__> Xubuntu
<nosredna_ekim> mark__: gutsy?
<earl_> excellent - so now i can quit this session, restart X, and choose KDE4, and my driver will work right? or do i have to do a full reboot
<mark__> But I can't get flash working on it without having Firefox installed
<Artimus> mark__: I ran 32-bit Kubuntu on my Athlon64 for two reasons.  Flash, and the fact that a certain kernel boot option is 32-bit only...
<mark__> And I didn't leave Windows just to have a different beundled browser
<nosredna_ekim> earl_: i'd restart
<earl_> roger
<earl_> okay let me give that a shot
<nosredna_ekim> mark__: what browser do you use?
<mark__> I did try running Swiftweasel, but I couldn't get my preferred apps to recognise it
<mark__> Sorry. Swiftweasel32
<mark__> for Athlon64
<eshen87> hey can anyone help me with a quick problem im having on AmoroK?
<sigma_kubuntu> mark: try flock
<sigma_kubuntu> it looks great in kubuntu
<nosredna_ekim> mark__: then kubuntu is not going to fix your problems
<mark__> AH
<PasteL> wintermute_: old
<mark__> Drat
<earthsound> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nosredna_ekim> eshen87: what is it?
<adamonline45> Where do I edit my aspci settings so my laptop spares NO power when it's plugged in?
<thomax> adamonline45: install something like kpowermanager
<adamonline45> thomax: Will do, ty!
<thomax> adamonline45: there you can configure you power management setting
<thomax> s
<thomax> ;-)
<tekteen> anyone know how to configure a hp remote control (that comes with laptops) to start up a different media program then amarok
<sigma_kubuntu> prob have2change a keymap
<tekteen> ok
<Charles> new user - am i talking?
<tekteen> Charles?
<tekteen> u are talking
<Charles> tekteen - Thanks for answering.
<tekteen> np
<rignes> Anyone ever see 7.10 go sleep for no good reason on a laptop?  I just had a laptop plugged into AC that's been on for hours (streaming music) and it just suspended to disk for no apparent reason.
<habdel> hi there, did anybody succeed in running kde4 RC2 on kubuntu gutsy?
<LjL> habdel: yes
<nosrednaekim> habdel: yes
<habdel> LjL: I can't login, whenever I am trying to login, it will log out
<habdel> Is there a trick or something ?
<LjL> habdel: have you done a dist-upgrade lately? there was a bug that would cause that, but i think it's been fixed days ago.
<nosrednaekim> habdel: run this command "touch ~/.kde4/share/config/startupconfig"
<ijn> hi all
<ijn> what app do I have in kubuntu to install a .deb file???
<nosrednaekim> ijn: dpkg, or Gdebi-kde
<habdel> LjL: no dist-upgrade .. normal gutsy installation .. however I will try nosrednaekim trick then I will report back
<LjL> habdel: i mean after first installing the kde4 packages. when did you install them?
<ijn> can I download gdebi from adept?
<LjL> !info gdebi-kde
<ubotu> gdebi-kde: Simple tool to install deb files. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 124 kB
<LjL> ijn: that means "yes".
<ijn> thanks
<habdel> nosrednaekim:  nop it is not working, I am getting this weird error "ksmserver: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/kde4/lib/libplasma.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN15KConfigSkeleton11setDefaultsEv"
<nosrednaekim> eh?
<nosrednaekim> wow.
<habdel> nosrednaekim: are you using kubuntu-members-kde4's repo. ?
<LjL> kubuntu-members-kde4?
<nosrednaekim> habdel: yes
<LjL> ah yes
<habdel> nosrednaekim: this is very odd, what about your distro ? kubuntu i386 ?
<nosrednaekim> habdel: kubuntu gutsy amd64
<AmyRose> !pm | baconero
<ubotu> baconero: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nosrednaekim> habdel: ermm try removing that file you touched...
<nosrednaekim> "rm .kde/share/config/startupconfig"
<habdel> nosrednaekim: I had the same problem even before touching that file
<nosrednaekim> habdel: oh.
<habdel> what about you LjL ? which kubuntu are using ?
<LjL> same as you
<nosrednaekim> habdel: did you run RC1?
<habdel> nosrednaekim: yep. It was from different repo. I think it was thom* something
<Dr_willis> !find thom
<ubotu> Found: mathomatic, mathomatic-primes
<nosrednaekim> habdel: ah... ok do " rm -rf .kde4" make SURE you put .kde4 there ;)
<nosrednaekim> habdel: terrence simpson no doubt
<s> greetings
<nosrednaekim> hello s
<s> hello nos
<s> just wondering if someone could help me with my wireless problem.
<nosrednaekim> whats the problem?
<habdel> nosrednaekim: nop, it seems a library error not a configuration one
<ijn> hey guys does it worth it to try install kde4 now or wait for it release from repos???
<nosrednaekim> habdel: did you uninstall all the RC1 pakages before loading the RC2?
<Dr_willis> ijn,  if you want to test kde4 - i susggest using some of hte kde4 live cd's that are out
<s> i bought an ASUS 107G wireless card, since i was told on the ubuntuforums that this card has native support
<s> however, i am unable to connect to my router
<habdel> nop, I didnt
<ijn> oh it still in test ??
<habdel> nosrednaekim: I will try to do that right now, remove all kde4 then reinstall them
<nosrednaekim> !kde4 | habdel follow these directions for what to uninstall/install
<ubotu> habdel follow these directions for what to uninstall/install: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<s> i found my wireless working with kubuntu 6.10
<ijn> thnks
<s> when i upgraded to 7.10 (from 7.04), my wireless brokedown
<nosrednaekim> s: so this card worked in 7.04?
<s> nope
<s> it worked only in 6.10
<s> and not since.
 * habdel reinstalling kde4 again
<nosrednaekim> oh.
<s> which is odd
<nosrednaekim> whats the chipset in it? ralink? atheros?
<s> raling 2500
<s> *ralink
<LjL> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<nosrednaekim> s: ah yeah, plenty of people complaing about regressions with them
<tehm0nk> ok i'm gonna reinstall right now
<s> is there a solution?
<s> or should i move to the newest testing release?
<tehm0nk> in the last page before starting the installation there is a advanced butt
<nosrednaekim> s: I don't know, look on the forums, if thre is, it will be there.
<ibilic> you know how in windows when programs start running slow or something freezes, you restart your computer... is there an equivalent in Kubuntu (only without restarting)?
<nosrednaekim> ibilic: whats wrong?
<s> nos: thanks. i did the steps some folks posted there
<s> no luck, though
<tehm0nk> i clicked on it and it says something about the Grub install
<tehm0nk> it says (hd0)
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: leave that as default
<tehm0nk> and it dont work
<tehm0nk> ?
<ardchoille> nosrednaekim: Shouldn't that be (hd0,1) ?
<tehm0nk> the first partition
<nosrednaekim> ardchoille: he's installing it on a partition?
<tehm0nk> or should it be (hd0,0)
<J-R> Hello everybody!
<J-R> I changed my monitor from a LCD 17 inch to a CRT 14 inch.
<nosrednaekim> first partition would be hd0,0
<J-R> I run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<J-R> The login screen of KDE is OK. The initialization screen of KDE is also OK.
<J-R> But, after that there is only a blank screen and I cannot do anythin more.
<ardchoille> Ah, right
<J-R> Is there some configuration file of KDE that I have do delete or chage?
<Dr_willis> the users can have their own resolution settings i recall.  But i dont rember where thats saved at.
<ibilic> nosrednaekim: well it's just that firefox and LinuxDC++ and Azureus and everything in general just seems to be responding slowly and buggy... Firefox closed a couple of times for no reason
<tehm0nk> brb while it copies stuff
<nosrednaekim> ibilic: logging out should do the trick
<Dr_willis> J-R,  you could move the .kde dir and see if it works.   Then explore  the .kde dir looking for the setting file. :)
<ibilic> nosrednaekim: will try, thanks!
<nosrednaekim> have to go everyone! good luck everyone.
<J-R> DR_willis, Thank you. Do you know the setting file's name?
<J-R> Now I'm in Windows. So I need to grabber all the information before to turn to Kubuntu. Sorry
<Dr_willis> J-R,  Nope.  You could alwyas use a console based irc client to get here from linux, also you could try making a new user. and seeing if it works for them
<J-R> Dr_willis. Thank you again. I'll try this.
<SpookyET> HI
<SpookyET> Am I the only one who thinks KDE4 looks a bit fat?
<hitmanWilly> it looks fat, but actually runs 40% faster than 3.5, with the debug code still in
<hitmanWilly> err, 40% less drain
<hitmanWilly> on system resources
<rencore_> hello
<rencore_> i have tried installing kde4 but now it says i have unmet dependencies and i try apt-get install -f and it doesnt work
<hitmanWilly> rencore_: try this link http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc1.php
<rencore_> remove the stuff its trying to install
<rencore_> how can i*
<hitmanWilly> rencore_: if its installing the unmet dependencies, what's the problem?
<rencore_> it isnt though
<rencore_> i try -f install and it doesnt do anything
<hitmanWilly> try this in a konsole: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5
<rencore_> i get a big list of stuff
<rencore_> should i pastebin it
<hitmanWilly> also, did you add the repo to sources.list?
<rencore_> yes
<hitmanWilly> ok, yes, pastebin that list please
<rencore_> k
<hitmanWilly> that's from the remove cmd, right?
<rencore_> yes
<rencore_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48375/
<hitmanWilly> ok, pastebin your sources.list for me please, i want to make sure its set up correctly
<rencore_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48377/
<hitmanWilly> ok, i see the problem, you have the old repo location
<rencore_> ok
<hitmanWilly> change the last line to read: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu gutsy main
<rencore_> ok u should have that updated on the kubuntu site because under RC2 it has the one i added
<hitmanWilly> ok, never mind, I was looking at the RC1 page...my bad :)
<rencore_> oh
<LjL> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<rencore_> ok
<hitmanWilly> see, now the professionals come in :)
<habdel> LjL: thanks, it is working now . It was a conflict between RC1 and RC2 packages
<hitmanWilly> so RC2 is the latest then?  heh, have to go update my buntu box then :)
<rencore_> LjL, i did that but it is still trying to intall the broken dependencies which arent working
<rencore_> how do i clear that out
<LjL> rencore_: what happens if you type that (don't press Y, just pastebin what it says after the command)
<rencore_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48380/
<rencore_> any ideas?
<rencore_> Ljl?
<LjL> rencore_: it helps if you highlight me, i'm in other channels too... anyway tried sudo apt-get remove kde4admin kde4artwork kde4base kdebase-bin kdepimlibs5?
<rencore_> yea
<rencore_> same thing
<LjL> rencore_: sudo apt-get install kdelibs5?
<rencore_> says its already installed
<LjL> rencore_: remove it, then reinstall it
<LjL> at least try
<rencore_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48385/
<rencore_> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48385/
<LjL> rencore_: but it did uninstall kdelibs5?
<rencore_> i think so
<rencore_> it doesnt say
<LjL> rencore_: uhm try -f install now
<rencore_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48387/
<rencore_> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48387/
<LjL> rencore_: uhm that might not be bad, now do this again
<LjL> !brokenkde4
<ubotu> If you're having trouble installing KDE4, in a !Terminal run: « sudo apt-get --purge remove $(dpkg -l | grep "4:3.97.0" |awk '{print $2}') » then run « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » - After that install KDE4 as normal
<LjL> (careful, *look* at what packages it's going to remove, first)
<rencore_> LjL, it doesnt even attempt to remove then
<LjL> rencore_: says what?
<hitmanWilly> ok, dumb question here, are you trying to do this with kde4 running?
<rencore_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48388/
<rencore_> no
<hitmanWilly> ok, just making sure :)
<rencore_> unless kde4 is running on kde3
<hitmanWilly> also, it might be an amd 64 issue
<rencore_> could be
<rencore_> this is insane
<rencore_> gah
<rencore_> LjL, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48388/
<hitmanWilly> well, i'm currently doing the upgrade from xfce, and it seems to be working fine, may wanna try from a different WM or a raw console
<rencore_> yea
<rencore_> LjL, it says my software index is broke when gnome tries to update
<kristian_> hi an alle
<SlimG2> Could anyone point me in the direction of a graphical audio editor capable of splitting a big multitrack .wav into smaller singletrack .wav files manually using the pointer and a graphical VU meter display?
<LjL> rencore_, as you can imagine i'm a bit at a loss, but try this
<LjL> sudo apt-get --reinstall install apparmor apparmor-utils gpsd kappfinder kate kcontrol kde-icons-oxygen kde4libs-bin kdebase kdebase-bin kdebase-data kdebase-kio-plugins kdebase-runtime kdebase-runtime-bin kdebase-runtime-bin-kde4 kdebase-runtime-data kdebase-workspace-data kdelibs5 kdelibs5-data kdepasswd kdeprint kdesktop kdm kfind khelpcenter kicker klipper kmenuedit konqueror konqueror-nsplugins konsole kpager kpersonalizer ksmserver ksplash ksysguard
<LjL> ksysguardd ktip kwin libgps16 libkonq4 libpoppler-glib2 libpoppler-qt2 libpoppler2 libsearchclient0 libsoprano4 libstreamanalyzer0 libstreams0 libstrigihtmlgui0 libstrigiqtdbusclient0 pnm2ppa poppler-utils python-qt4 python-qt4-common python-qt4-dbus python-sip4 strigi-daemon
<Artimus> How can I make my clock kicker app transparent again?  It's on "Pain clock".  I accidentally set a background color, now I can't make it transparent (so my kicker wallpaper shows behind it).
<rencore_> ok
<rencore_> im removing everything in synaptic right now
<rencore_> then i will try reinstalling
<Manad> hi
<ubuntu_> sal
<Manad> I was looking around on the keyboard command shortcuts, and could not see an entry for minimizing all windows/showing the desktop. I wanted to set WIN+D to do it.
<cristian> salut
<Manad> nevermind, just noticed I could select a Windows theme. Wow.
<Manad> <3 KDE
<Manad> how can I make Konqueror auto-load the File Management view profile when I launch it?
<rencore_> LjL, so i got everything to install ok but when i select kde4 in the sessions it doesnt load
<LjL> rencore_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rencore_> LjL, ok the session lasts less than 10 seconds
<Selfarian> Is Konquerer a very slow browser?
<LjL> Selfarian: not usually
<LjL> rencore_: dunno :|
<Selfarian> is firefox better? :-)
<fignew> Konqueror is a great web browser
<fignew> Faster than firefox, but not as compatible
<fignew> so you'll maybe come across a few websites that don't fully render correctly :)
<Manad> can't be faster than Firefox, they use the same engine.
<Dr_willis> how do you even benchmark 'faster'
<Dr_willis> make a 10000mb html doc?
<fignew> Manad: they do not use the same engine
<fignew> Dr_willis: there's various benchmarks
<Manad> they don't? My bad, I saw the "browser signature" option and it said "Mozilla"
<Dr_willis> it spits out the same 'id' :)
<fignew> http://www.howtocreate.co.uk/browserSpeed.html
<fignew> Manad: It does that because some websites are configured to tell you do get "a compatible browser" if it detects a non standard user agent
<fignew> that's why opera claims it's some other browser by default.
<Manad> so anyone know how I can have it autoload the File Management profile when it opens? I RTFMed and googled, it's not even brought up. Well the manual mentions instructions on creating a new shortcut that launches the profile, but it must be out of date because the things they talk about don't exist on the Kubuntu shortcut creator.
<fignew> kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing
<Dr_willis> hmm.. its a command line option to konqueror i belive to tellit to use a specific profile
<fignew> yes, what Dr_willis said
<Dr_willis> konqueror --help mentions it..
<Dr_willis> konqueror  --profile <profile>       Profile to open
<Dr_willis> hmm   --preload                 Preload for later use
<Dr_willis> never noticed that one befor. :)
<fignew> Dr_willis: preloading should be automatic (at least, there's a setting for in)
<fignew> it*
<Dr_willis> yea. unless you are using a setup like i got on my laptop. with the jwm window manager. :)
<Manad> got it now. I think the space in "File Management" was causing me issues. I saved it as "best" and now it loads, thanks.
<Dr_willis> but proberly wont gain too much  for me.
<Manad> Although, the help file does not mention --profile <profile>  , it says "openProfile <profile>"
<Selfarian> hm
<Selfarian> how can i see, if i have gusty?
<LjL> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Selfarian> thanks
<Ace2016> anyone here know why my gksudo apps look horrible?
<Ace2016> like when i'm in kde and i run kdesu synaptic or gksudo gnome it looks really horrible, but if i login as root (gui) then the gtk apps have the correct theme
<Manad> can I get people's opinion on Strigi? I'm the sort of person who always disabled Windows Indexing Service. How is Strigi better?
<Dr_willis> Manad,  I hate it :)
<Dr_willis> for some weird reason if i type in a bad url in konquerors address it goes to strigi://Somting
<Dr_willis> and then i cant chagne the address/location i start to type in google.com or whatever and it resets back to strigi://
<Ace2016> well i'm not sure about stringi but i use locate and i only update it when i need to use it, i just do sudo updatedb and search, so it doesn't slow stuff down when i'm not suing it, but i plan to set it to run at 3am since i've most likely left the pc on and gone to sleep
<Dr_willis> i have to close konquer
<Manad> what is locate, ace? another search service?
<rencore_> LjL, i have everything installed why does kde4 not boot when i select the session in gdm
<LjL> rencore_, i don't know.
<Ace2016> Manad: it just finds filenames, like locate ace will find say /home/ace/* and give a list of all files with ace in the location name, its great when i'm looking for config files i mess with because i always make a backup and call it filename_Ace2016_Backup_YYYYMMDD
<Dr_willis> you did alter the .desktop entry for gdm like the docs say?
<lovre> does anyone have any idea why my microphone is not working? Its all normal in mixer and everything, but it doesnt work. (Kubuntu)
<galorin> I'm having a problem with amarok and saving to a media device.  Can anyone recommend a good transcoding plugin as a starting point?
<rencore_> Dr_willis, no what do i need to alter it doesnt say that on the rc2 instructions
<Dr_willis> used to be there was some exports needed befor running kde4
<rencore_> hmm
<Dr_willis> I dont mess with it any more. so it may have changed
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<rencore_> kde3 runs fine but for some reason kde4 doesnt load
<Dr_willis> try starting it from 'startx' and the .xinitrc file instead of using gdm perhaps.
<Dr_willis> Seems the kde4 docs have changed a lot since last i saw them
<Manad> how can I force-mount an NTFS drive that was not properly shutdown? Xubuntu's file manager gave me the command to do it when it spit out the error, but Konqueror doesn't
<lovre> should alsa-utils service be set to run on boot for the microphone to work?
<ubuntu_> Hi can somebody help me please, I am trying to partition a USB hard drive using qtparted, and I set the new size of the partition, I click OK and nothing happens
<ubuntu_> It doesnt even preview the changes so that I can click Commit
<ubuntu_> And whenever I click OK after setting the new size of the partition, it looks like an error box comes up that I have to click OK on but there is no text to tell me what's wrong?
#kubuntu 2007-12-16
<yagami> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<yagami> thank
<yagami> ok i d like to know how to install a driver for my ethernet card
<yagami> actually i have a problem with the ethernet and graphic card too
<yagami> ?
<user_> hey all.  just need a sounding board here (been googling for quite some time) - is there a good but simple photo editor for linux?  I dl'ed GIMP, but the learning curve is pretty tough.  I liked PSP Photo in Windows- is there anything like that?
<user_> I also got Xnview, but its too limited.  anything middle-of-the-road
<XxValetexX> olá pessoas
<XxValetexX> :p
<ijn> hi al
<vzduch> who's Al?
<ijn> make it +l
<ijn>  :]
<ijn>  O:)
<rencore_> i get  a gtk error and it says something about setuid
<rencore_> any ideas?
<vzduch> exact error msg & context pls
<rencore_> cant get a screenshot cuz the session only lasts less than 10 seconds when i try running kde4
<ijn> how to disable the icon app that jump any time you open apps in kde
<Dr_willis> Its in the settings thats launch feedvback i recall.
<rencore_> how do i run kde4
<counterpoint>  Hello  can anyone  assist me
<Dr_willis> counterpoint,  and the problem is?
<pexi> rencore_: you only have read it at http://www.kubuntu.org
<counterpoint>   I have make serveral attempts to download  a 386  alternative image and each  on was  corrupt
<vzduch> ijn: Kcontrol -> Appearance -> Program launch display (or so; I have a German desktop)
<Dr_willis> counterpoint,  interesting. What are you downlioading it with?
<Dr_willis> counterpoint,  did you try gettting it from different locations?
<rencore_> pexi i did read it and when i select kde4 as the session it doesnt load
<rencore_> :(
<counterpoint>  yes I  did , the  cd seems to burn ok and I test them , but  the files one the image was corrupted
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. you did check the md5sum after downloading it?
<pexi> rencore_: I get an error too
<rencore_> what is urs pexi?
<pexi> but I created a new user only for run kde4 and it works
<rencore_> how?
<pexi> just type  in a terminal: sudo adduser testKde4
<counterpoint> yes ,, that what mean when I said that I  test it .... but the ce integrty always fail
<pexi> and try to start kde with the new user
<Dr_willis> counterpoint,  You may want to try downloading it with a torrent client, or some other download manager tool.  You might also want to test the cd image in virtualbox or vmware.
<counterpoint>  should I use a DvD  or  CD i image
<counterpoint>     which site to  you suggest
<rencore_> pexi i get this
<rencore_> adduser: Please enter a username matching the regular expression configured
<rencore_> via the NAME_REGEX[_SYSTEM] configuration variable.  Use the `--force-badname'
<rencore_> option to relax this check or reconfigure NAME_REGEX or NAME_REGEX_SYSTEM.
<rencore_> meh should have pastebinned sorry
<Dr_willis> I think user names need to be lowercase
<mox69__> rencore: It doesnt like the username you are trying to add, possibly it has an invalid character or too long, short , etc
<Dagon> adept keeps crashing -- how do I fix it?
<counterpoint>  Dr_willis  what site do you recommend
<Dr_willis> counterpoint,  i normally grab mine at the disrtowatch web site.
<Dr_willis> but  i used torrents recently.
<counterpoint>  Oh ,   by the  way I  am using  Roxio 6
<counterpoint>  sorry that I miss  your question
<Dr_willis> You might want to use a dedicated iso burning tool also - like 'burn at once'
<counterpoint> ok,  thinks for  your help
<lingard> does anyone know how to reduce the streaming bandwith with kaffeine?
<Dagon> adept keeps crashing. How do I fix it?
<QDVDAuthor> Guys, any one intersted in a contest for the best template for QDVDAuthor ?
<lingard> use synaptic instead of adept
<vzduch> use apt-get instead of synaptic or adept :P
<lingard> lol
<holo> apt-get is deprecated
<holo> use aptitude instead
<hydrogen> except that aptitude still does bad things
<Dagon> how do I install synaptic if adept is working?
<LjL> apt-get ain't deprecated on ubuntu
<hydrogen> like make assumptions that I want to do things
<hydrogen> when I didn't tell it to
<vzduch> apt-get isn't deprecated
<holo> hmm
<ardchoille> holo: apt-get is not deprecated
<holo> i will find where i read this
<holo> ok, I read the first time
<vzduch> Synaptic and Adept are graphical frontends to apt-get
<LjL> holo, on *debian* aptitude is recommended. we're not debian.
<LjL> vzduch: no
<hydrogen> "What, you want to install this package? okay, let me remove these ten packages at the same time.. i'm sure you don't really want to keep them"
<LjL> vzduch: Synaptic, Adept *and apt-get* (and aptitude) are all frontends to APT
<LjL> hydrogen: perhaps some of those 10 packages would conflict anyway
<hydrogen> no
<hydrogen> they wouldn't
<limac> hey
 * vzduch doesn't like aptitude, as it treats recommended pkgs as 'hard' dependencies
<limac> why is celeron considered a bad processor????
<hydrogen> they were packages that apt saw as no longer needed.. apt-get tells me that they are no longer necessary, and that I can remove them if I tell it to, aptitude assumes that I want to remove them
<compbrain> limac: its underpowered?
<holo> LjL: ok, so apt-get (frontend to APT) is deprecated in debian.
<limac> compbrain: expand :D
<jhutchins> Celerons usually have less L2 cache and don't perform as well as the same plain intel chip, in exchange for which they use less power and create less heat.
<jhutchins> Typically they're thought of as a "laptop" chip, but also used in cheap or specialty systems.
<jhutchins> Kind of like a Xenon is perceived as being a top-end server chip for the same model run.
<limac> i no i have a laptop (not a robust comp)
<limac> so is AMD good or is intel better?
<jhutchins> limac: Depends on what you want.
<limac> what's ur opinion?
<jhutchins> limac: Generally right now, Intell is beating AMD both on top performance and performance per price.
<limac> which is a more robust one?
<jhutchins> You need to pick something - price, clock speed, performance goal - then compare various different processors that meet that criteria.  It depends on what you can get the chip for.
<jhutchins> limac: The core 2 duo processors perform very well and give good value for the price.
<limac> so which chip is a good one if i want to perform high-end apps on the comuter???
<jhutchins> limac: Depends on what you mean.
<jhutchins> limac: Xenons tend to handle multi-tasking servers better, but you pay for the extra performance.
<limac> like say a long compilation of a c++
<jhutchins> limac: I would say that if a core 2 duo is in your price range, it's the best bet.
<jhutchins> limac: Then again, you need to ask how many cores you want.
<limac> how much is it now days??
<wladek> hi.  i'm running kubuntu 7.10 with an nvidia graphics card.  i was unable to use the default driver (stability problem) that came with the distribution so i followed the steps to install the driver from nvidia's site.  everything seems to be working fine, but i'm having an issue when opening new windows on my multiple display desktop.  when i open new windows they open strattled against both displays.  also, if i fullscreen a video
<wladek>  it does the same thing.  anyone know how i can get remedy this situation?
<jhutchins> limac: For a database server that's going to have some 250 systems connecting to it and doing queries and writes every few seconds, we rejected a dual core server and requested that they go with quad core.
<jhutchins> limac: You need to check some of the web sites that do hardware reviews.
<jhutchins> limac: See what's best for your purposes.
<limac> jhutchins: thx and did u yet use the quad-core proc?
 * compbrain is using a dual quad core
<jhutchins> limac: Haven't arrived yet.
<limac> compbrain: how do u like it?
<compbrain> Its damn peppy
<limac> jhutchins: of course did! i saw it in Bestbuy!
<limac> :)
<jhutchins> limac: In our case, the quad core will scale well, because we're doing lots of seperate transactions.
<limac> compbrain: wat do u mean peppy?
<compbrain> limac: Its quite fast for the workload I present
<limac> sweet
<jhutchins> On the other hand, if I were running it as a desktop, a lot of processes wouldn't be any faster than a single-core AMD, becuase they don't multi-thread.
<compbrain> Dell had a free upsell from a single dual core to a dual quad core, so its quite nice
<jhutchins> When I built the box I'm on now, I could get an AMD that performed better than the Intell chip I could get for about the same price, so I went with AMD.
<compbrain> Single threaded perfrmance is less than that of my AMD X2, but thats mostly a clock speed issue
<limac> compbrain: would u suggest me that for like long compilation (c++)
<limac> ?
<compbrain> limac: If you can convince the compiler to use more than one thread, a multi-core processor will do you good.
<jhutchins> limac: compilation can use multi-processing well, so more cores at lower clockspeeds will help.
<compbrain> The Core 2 line is getting alot of positive feedback currently
<jhutchins> For programs that don't thread as well as compilation does, higher clock speed with fewer cores will give you better performance.
<jhutchins> limac: There's no single "best" answer.
<jhutchins> limac: Even if there were, that would drive the price of the "best" CPU up until it wasn't as good a deal any more.
<limac> I'll look
<limac> for DESKTOPS
<limac> and no more lappys
<limac> for me
<jhutchins> The Core 2 duos are getting such positive reviews it's driving the lower-performance AMD's prices down, so you might be able to find a faster AMD for a lower price.
<jhutchins> limac: You can also use distcc and compile simultaneously on multiple machines for big jobs.
<jhutchins> limac: Tom's Hardware is a good site for reviews and performance specs.
<jhutchins> compbrain: I had a core 2 duo macbook for a month, that was a pretty nice system.
<limac> where can i get the reviews from??
<limac> free
<NickPresta> limac, www.tomshardware.com is great. Their CPU chart should give you some ideas of performance.
<wladek> hey.. how do i setup x server so when i spawn new windows they're not straddled across both my displays?
<flaccid> how would you like it?
<flaccid> im not sure on your question actually
<flaccid> if you have dual display, it should stretch the display it spawns on
<flaccid> not across both by default
<wladek> when i spawn new windows they appear straddled across both displays
<wladek> when i used the original restricted nvidia driver.. it did something to xserver new windows wouldnt behave like this
<wladek> but im not sure what it was
<wladek> and now that i had to setup the nvidia driver manually i don't have this behaviour anymore
<Kingzar> !screenlet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kingzar> how do i installl screenlet manager
<limac> !celeron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about celeron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<limac> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<wladek> also when i fullscreen a video it straddles the video across both screens as opposed to full screen'ing to the display it's currently in :/
<Kingzar> How do i install screenlets
<Dr_willis> I think you download the soruce from the screenlets web site
<flaccid> wladek: ah yeah thats an nvidia property in xorg.conf i think. but i can't remember. #nvidia or google should help
<Dr_willis> http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Download
<Dr_willis> wladek,  twinview is supposed to take care of that. If you enable twinview wih the nvidia settings tool. You still need to restart the X server for it to work properly
<Kingzar> thanks Dr_willis
<wladek> i'm already using twinview.  doesnt seem to do the trick
<ibilic> every time I log in, I have to turn my external USB disk on and off for it to be detected... do you know why?
<Dr_willis> what player are you ussing wladek ?  and how did you enable twinview?
<flaccid> maybe pastebin the xorg.conf to see if its in there
<Dr_willis> ibilic,  if the drive is always goign to be atatched. You could  just make a fstab entry for it.
<wladek> vlc player.  i enabled twinview using nvidia-settings
<NickPresta> wladek, I use twinview and "fullscreen" videos aren't actually fullscreen. They open up fully on a single display. Games are another story, however.
<Dr_willis> wladek,  and did you restart the X server after enabling it?
<flaccid> yeah nvidia-settings is a frontend to xorg.conf pretty much
<wladek> yeah, i've restarted xserver
<wladek> you want me to pastebin my xorg.conf ?
<Dr_willis> vlc fullscreens on the monitor its the 'most' on - here. for me. I can only think of a few apps that are brain dead and try to take up both displays
<flaccid> hmmm, there is that setting but with nvidia to make it stretch
<flaccid> on windows it gives you an extra button on the window to do it
<Dr_willis> heres my xorg.conf  set up for twinview. 1 dvi monitor and a tv out.
<Dr_willis> http://pastebin.com/m4cdad4c3
<Dr_willis>     Option         "Xinerama" "0"  i THINK may be imporntant :)
<flaccid> i love xrandr :)
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> wonder if wladek has an extra directive
<NickPresta> wladek, our xorg.conf's are almost identical
<flaccid> where is wladek's?
<wladek> i only have one screen directive
<lascar> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<wladek> one sec.. ill pastebin it
<NickPresta> oh wait, I was speaking to Dr_willis :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<wladek> http://pastebin.org/11750
<r0y4l> if i try to start kde with kdm, i'm always returned to kdm....
<r0y4l> if i start kde with "startx" as same user, it works, but after "log out" this kde session no tty is reachable (strg+alt+f1, etc.) everything black
<wolfger> hey guys. Quick question:
<r0y4l> no .xsession-errors errors, and no Xorg.0.log errors...
<wladek> maybe it's stretching because i only have the one screen setup for both displays?
<wolfger> In Konversation, is there any way to show a split view of multiple chat rooms at once?
<flaccid> r0y4l: what about in normal operation. if you start computer does kdm work fine and shutdown ok?
<r0y4l> flaccid: kdm starts fine, but i can't login
<r0y4l> flaccid: i'm always returned to kdm...
<r0y4l> flaccid: some seconds black screens, then kdm
<flaccid> ok
<r0y4l> i don't changed anything in my last session, i only did some ssh work, that's it (not local, remote ssh work)
<r0y4l> i had this problem so often now...
<r0y4l> it sucks that i have always to rebuild everything like remote places, kicker, etc.
<r0y4l> but i don't know what goes wrong
<flaccid> r0y4l: if you create a new user and log in
<flaccid> same thing?
<r0y4l> flaccid: mom i'll try
<flaccid> k
<r0y4l> flaccid: then i get "could not launch kstartupconfig"
<r0y4l> flaccid: sorry i forgot to create homedir
<r0y4l> flaccid: now kde starts..
<r0y4l> but it sucks that i now have to set up everything again
<flaccid> welcome to kde
<flaccid> i've had this same problem
<flaccid> its common more with ubuntu so im not sure who is mainly at fault
<flaccid> its usually a corrupted kde config file
<flaccid> finding out which one it is can be as painful as working out which windows driver is preventing startup...
<flaccid> #kde guys might be able to help
<r0y4l> can't i locate this corrupt file? as i said thats not the first time....
<r0y4l> :(
<maduser> yeah
<maduser> what happened?
<flaccid> im not sure how besides looking at logs. but #kde guy should be able to help
<jager> how does one get superkaramba widgets onto the compiz widget layer?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> OK so i'm formating everything and i want to know if i should install windows XP first or Kubuntu first?
<jager> XP first
<nosrednaekim> xp first
<tehm0nk-otherpc> argh k
<tehm0nk-otherpc> What boot partitioning software whould i use?
<Kingzar> Who can help me with screenlets!? i downloaded the files from www.screenlet.org, and the installl instructions says sudo make install but there is no install file in the directory !!
<Kingzar> Who can help me with screenlets!? i downloaded the files from www.screenlet.org, and the installl instructions says sudo make install but there is no install file in the directory !!
<Kingzar> !screenlet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sfears> hello
<SubNet> Hi there - anybody still there?
<lascar> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lascar> do i even need libdvdcss?
<Kingzar> dependss
<Kingzar> i don have it
<Kingzar> i still play dvds
<SubNet> Does anybody know how I can list ext3-HDs under media:// by there Labels?
<lascar> figured as much
<newguyss> hi, any advice about which DC++ client I could get
<newguyss> ?
<sfears> what is DC++
<sfears> ??
<tehm0nk-otherpc> no one knows a good boot cd partitioner?
<jager> you can use qtpartedit
<jager> from a knoppix cd or something
<sfears> what is knoppix?
<jager> however just using 1/2 the drive or whatever in the windows installer should be sufficient
<jager> linux that runs from a cd
<sfears> got cha
<tehm0nk-otherpc> well i'm going to format all
<tehm0nk-otherpc> then install XP
<tehm0nk-otherpc> then... kubuntu
<tehm0nk-otherpc> running into too many problems the other way
<tehm0nk-otherpc> downgrading makes me sad
<tehm0nk-otherpc> vista was so pretty.
<sfears> vista is pretty
<jager> heh compiz is prettier anyway
<jager> if i could just get my widget layer working
<counterpoint> Hello  DR_willis thank for you  help
<tehm0nk-otherpc> yeah but
 * jager weeps
<tehm0nk-otherpc> vista for gaming = 30 less fps
<tehm0nk-otherpc> and uh oh well
<tehm0nk-otherpc> vista didn't have validation problems for me...
<tehm0nk-otherpc> so that is why i stuck with it
<SudoKing> Can you remove a folder with sudo rm?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> seeing how i can basically run wow on kubuntu with vmware i beleive...
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i'm just sticking xp there for backup
<SubNet> SudoKing: sudo rm -R /folder/path
<SudoKing> thanks you
<flaccid> pista
<SubNet> SudoKing: but be careful - that can rm your whole System if used the wrong way !!!
<tehm0nk-otherpc> should i just partition at least the windows parts with the xp installed?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> then... fix the gaps with kubuntu?
<sfears> does anyone know of a low level formating program available on linux.. one that would let me format a hard drive hooked up thru a usb/ide cable
<Kingzar> jager: whatś widget layer in compiz for anyways?
<SudoKing> thanks, subnet, done, without wrecking my system :P
<SubNet> :-)
<SubNet> nice to hear tht Sudo
<jager> like dashboard on macs
<jager> put superkaramba stuff on it
<jager> at least so they say i'm working on it :p
<Kingzar> I had superkaramba
<Kingzar> no clue what to do with it
<SubNet> so nobody knows how to tweak media:/ to show the Disk-Labels of ext3-Partitions?
<Kingzar> iḿ trying to figure screenlets out now instaed of superkaramba ;P
<Kingzar> can i use screenlets on my widget layer?
<jager> yes
<jager> aha!
<drarem> can i set up a gaming linux box as an 'audio' server, so that I don't need a splitter or multiple inputs to run my other gaming box through the audio?
<blmm> I somehow lost the Kubuntu tweak to open removable media as /media rather than using an ioslave. Where is this setting? How do I restore it? I have kubuntu-default-settings installed.
<Kingzar> whatś the gedit command for kubuntu?
<blmm> Or should I remove some KDE package?
<drarem> gedit ?
<SubNet> Kingzar: kate
<Kingzar> sudo gedit = sudo kate
<sfears> if you open a hard drive will it be ruined forever?
<SubNet> blmm: mounting external Devices is done by hald ...
<SubNet> Kingzar: yes
<holycow> what app controls the resolution in kde?
<drarem> Kingzar - or gksudo  ?
<holycow> i'm playing around with kde4 beta, i'm hoping its the same app as in kde3
<SubNet> hald is the H_ardware A_bstraction L_ayer D_eamon
<blmm> I think it is mounted OK, just that it opens using system:// rather than /media. I can manually go to the /media equivalent.
<SubNet> blmm: byt media:/ doesnt show ist?
<SubNet> WOW - but media:/ doesn't show it?
<blmm> media:// works, it's just that I agree with the Kubuntu decision not to use it (non-KDE programs). Just a slight inconvenience.
<SubNet> blmm: Sorry mate, no idea
<blmm> OK.
<Dr_willis> blmm,  with that logic however - they should also remove fish:// and smb:// and all the kioslave things like that.
<Dr_willis> of course as long as you just ise the special addresses like that for file management - ive never had any problems.
<jmichaelx> i have tried everything to get my rt2500-based wireless working well in gutsy, but it is starting to look hopeless. i have blacklisted the crap gutsy rt2500pci driver, and have compiled the serialmonkey rt2500 driver... this has helped have a more stable connection to my WEP-protected home-network, buti am having an even worse time connecting to totally unencrypted public networks... does anyone have a suggestion?
<vzduch> sfears: it will at least void your warranty.. and probably ruin the drive, yes, unless you have the proper tools and knowledge to re-assemble it like it's supposed to be, and preferably a clean-room
<blmm> Dr_willis: I don't think so. With media:// you have the choice of direct file system access or an ioslave. Direct file access is more useful. For fish:// and smb:// the ioslaves are much better than nothing, i.e. using a special client program. And there is a FUSE/ioslave thing you could try using.
<Aresilek> jmichaelx: what kind of instabillity do u get?
<Kingzar> pfff
<Kingzar> both screenlets and superkaramba suck!!
<jmichaelx> Aresilek: at home, i have no instability anymore.... it is very stable, although i have to use rutilt to connect... but i often cannot connect at all at coffee shops and other places
<jmichaelx> Kingzar: i like superkaramba, but it can be finnicky
<Kingzar> i liked it too if it worked
<jmichaelx> what isn't working?
<Kingzar> i had it all set up once, and suddenly the weather app decided to leave just like that
<Kingzar> and never returned
<Kingzar> and so did the rest later
<jmichaelx> are you using liquid weather?
<Kingzar> i used liquid weather yes
<Aresilek> jmichaelx: i have connection problems too
<Kingzar> the only thing i could think of, was that i deleted the .tar file from my desktop
<Kingzar> would that have caused the problem? does karamba not safe the widget to another place after installing?
<Dr_willis> blmm,  i was just thinking of the fuse ioslave stuff also. :) Wondering how wellit works
<jmichaelx> ok, if i were you, i would make sure i had the most recent liquid weather downloaded and installed, then i recommend going into ~/.superkaramba and deleting all of the liquid weather config files so that you can start fresh. it should work then
<jmichaelx> Aresilek: what kind of card are you using?
<Kingzar> where is ~/.superkaramba
<jmichaelx> Kingzar: /home/<username>/.superkaramba
<Dr_willis> I seem to recall some 'issue' with liquid weather and the dash/bash changes in ubuntu.
<Kingzar> k
<mueslix> good evening
<Kingzar> btw my kdm media manager crashed, what is the command to start it again
<jmichaelx> it is possible... i run several distros, and always have problems in *ubuntu that i never have in the others
<Kingzar> can enter my drives
<mueslix> i just installed the kde4 rc2 packages... selecting kde4 in kdm just restarts kdm tho
<Aresilek> jmichaelx: intel not sure what exact model
<Kingzar> can´t
<Kingzar> enter my drives
<jmichaelx> i do not have the issues with liquid weather in fedora or slackware that i have off and on in kubuntu
<surgy> anyone mind helping me out in #kubuntu-offtopic
<surgy> ?
<Aresilek> jmichaelx: 3945 i think
<sfears> what's up surgy?
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  the 'issue' i am thinking of - comes from the liquid weather guys using '#!/bin/sh' when they should be using #!/bin/bash :)  at least i THINK thats the issue.
<surgy> its off topic so could you come to the off topic channel plz?
<fsckr> is there a config program for KDE like there is for gnome?  Gnomes is gconf.  My screensaver doesn't come on at all even though its enable to start automatically in 15 min
<jmichaelx> Aresilek: gutsy was a dramatic step backwards for wireless, as far as my experience has gone
<fsckr> and I know there is the system settings
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i see... i have had no problems personally with liquid weather of late, but that could well be so
<david__> I have had mixed sucess with gusty and wireless ... some better some worse ... the worst
<Kingzar> sudo rm ~/.superkaramba <--?
<jmichaelx> Kingzar: no
<david__> was getting amd and broadcom card working :(
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  im thinking it was liq. weather. Someone posted a thread/faq where the 'fix' from the Liq. weather guys for the 'broken' ubuntu was well... lets say not a good fix. :)
<Aresilek> jmichaelx: some times it connects, most of the time it doesn't :-(
<jmichaelx> Kingzar: just use konqueror to get to ~/.superkaramba. go to your home directory, and enable 'hidden files'
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  http://liquidweather.net/howto/index.php?id=59  --- The knowledge of the person writing that howto.. shows that they need to research ubuntu/dash/bash a little more :)
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i see, interesting
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  yea. i found the 'attitude' of the 'howto' interesting and the fact  the fix is really for them to fix their scripts.. OR use 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash'   interesting
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: although that appears to have been for edgy... i do remember having a lot of issues with liquid weather in edgy. i think i even had uninstalled it for a while
<Aresilek> will ubuntu (wnet) drivers work in kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  i think the issue is going away now that more and more script writers/progamres are using #!/bin/bash properly
<Dr_willis> used to be limewire and some other programs had similer issues.
<jmichaelx> i see, this is educational lol
<Dr_willis> a few dozen+ bug reports to them  and they fix the scripts. heh.
<jmichaelx> hehe
<Dr_willis> I reseearched this topic a whole bunch when they did the dash/bash change.
<jmichaelx> Kingzar: did you figure out what i was suggesting?
<Kingzar> jmichaelx: i have no clue how to enable view hidden files
<Dr_willis> the 'core' of the issue is that a script calling #!/bin/sh can Still use 'bash only' features. since bash does not complain. which i feel is a bug/problem with bash.  but it was that way for so long that peole assume bash is sh i guess.
<Dr_willis> Well back to help the wife a bit.
<jmichaelx> Kingzar: go to your home folder in konqueror or dolphin.... in konqueror's menu, click 'view' at the top, and select 'Show Hidden Files'
<jmichaelx> it's the same in dolphin
<Kingzar> whahaha jmichaelx i had no clue it could be that easy :p
<Kingzar> anyways iĺl try again now in the mean time do you know how i can restart my kde media manager
<Kingzar> itś not running, crashed before
<jmichaelx> Kingzar: it's easy, but confusing when you're new
<jmichaelx> hmm i don't know anything about kde media manager
<Aresilek> will ubuntu (wnet) drivers work in kubuntu?
<jmichaelx> Aresilek: that should all be the same
<Aresilek> jmichaelx: thx
<Aresilek> jmichaelx: i haven't installed any drivers i just use what came in the box, so i'll try installing some
<jmichaelx> Aresilek: i think the intel wireless drivers areinstalled by default. usually intel wireless works well in linux
<Aresilek> jmichaelx: I'm trying to connect to a WEP protected network as well by the way
<jmichaelx> Aresilek: i am no expert, but i don't think you need to install any drivers for intel
<Aresilek> jmichaelx: when i get the chance i may try playing around with my access point settings to see if it gives different levels of success
<Aresilek> jmichaelx: oh ok
<david__> Aresilek intel works out of the box.
<jmichaelx> have you tried just entering your info in System Settings?
<jmichaelx> i have been fighting wireless problems in gutsy from the get-go. i am thinking about ditching it altogether at this point (on my laptop, at least)
<jmichaelx> i may go with fedora, if i can find out whether or not rt2500-based wireless cards work well in fedora
<david__> jmichalex if you don't mind what is the laptop ... I had no problems on an intel wireless laptop
<jmichaelx> david__: i wish i had intel.... this laptop has an rt2500-based wireless adaptor
<bazhang> ralink are iffy in every distro jmichaelx
<david__> ohhh okay sorry I thought it was intel
<Aresilek> it used to work well before, i think when i switched from WPA to WEP I started to get issues
<Aresilek> david__: mine is the intel
<jmichaelx> bazhang: i always had very good luckj with rt2500 until now
<jmichaelx> always
<david__> ohh okay sorry I just got confused.
<bazhang> jmichaelx: the operative word being luck; for some they work, others they never do
<toxop1asma> hey guys a quick noob question. i have a kubuntu 7.04 cd. is there any reason to get the newest one (7.10)?
<jmichaelx> before edgy i often had to compile the driver and so on, but after that, things were fine
<Kingzar> How do i restart KDE?
<bazhang> toxop1asma: what kind of system? how much ram, etc
<jmichaelx> rt2500 worked out of the box in feisty.... both pci and usb
<toxop1asma> bazhang: axp 1600, 512 ram, gf2
<bazhang> toxop1asma: nvidia card 2 series?
<toxop1asma> yeah. geforce2 mx400 64mb
<tehm0nk-otherpc> omg
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i forgot to get a floppy disk with sata drivers for winx
<tehm0nk-otherpc> winxp*
<tehm0nk-otherpc> OWNT
<bazhang> toxop1asma: why not get the 7.10 live cd and compare? that is likely the best way to find out
<tehm0nk-otherpc> uh.... you think i can do that inside kubuntu live?
<toxop1asma> isn't 7.10 basically the same as any other 7.xx, but with all updates applied? as opposed to 8.xx, which would be a bigger change not attainable with updates? how does this all work?
<toxop1asma> bazhang: i am not sure if my burner is working. it would a pain in the ass to do it
<bazhang> toxop1asma: just a suggestion; though if you have no way to get another cd--why ask for an alternative to 7.04?
<toxop1asma> bazhang: if there is a significant benefit, i'd go through the pain of getting 7.10. but not otherwise. is there a page that explains what version numbers mean?
<bazhang> toxop1asma: version numbers? year and month
<jmichaelx> are there any wireless cards working well in gutsy? i don't want to buy yet another mini-pci card, but this is just sucking way too much
<jmichaelx> i am thinking intel or atheros
<bazhang> intel is jmichaelx
<flaccid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<flaccid> lots..
<jmichaelx> i have my doubts about lots
<flaccid> intel better support than atheros
<david__> My mother had an atheros which worked out of the box.
<flaccid> there is more than 1 model atheros
<jmichaelx> atheros works out-of-the-box in most distros, but not as consistantly in the buntus
<toxop1asma> bazhang: thanks! wow, i should have figured that one out. but then, what is Breezy Badger and so on? how does that correlate with version numbers? or it doesn't..?
<flaccid> it depends on the card
<flaccid> the model of the card.
<david__> I put gusty on her laptop.
<bazhang> toxop1asma: no idea
<Dragnslcr> toxop1asma- each version has a "code name" that's used before the release and in other informal discussions
<jmichaelx> flaccid: it is funny. according to the link you gave me, rt2500-based cards should work out of the box in gutsy. all you need to do is look in the forums to see that is not the case at all.
<flaccid> sounds about right
<flaccid> i avoid atheros because they are not what they claim in terms of support in linux
<toxop1asma> Dragnslcr: oh, i see. and if i have an old version, and apply all the updates, is it the same as the new version?
<jmichaelx> flaccid: i have an atheros pci card that i have used in 2 machines without any issues at all.. but i know nothing about exactly what version it is
<flaccid> because 1 model card worked for 1 person doesn't mean that all cards work for all persons and platforms..
<jmichaelx> indeed
<Dragnslcr> toxop1asma- should be, yeah. Usually you can only upgrade one version at a time, so if for example you have 6.06 installed, it may be easier to do a clean install of 7.10 than to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 to 7.04 to 7.10
<flaccid> so the old claim of 'worked for me' doesn't fit, not that it ever does
<david__> jmichaelx I agree .. I wish I knew the version I had my mother using.
<Dr_willis> i love it when identically named cards from a company change chipsets :)
<Dragnslcr> toxop1asma- especially since upgrades aren't always painless
<Dr_willis> Had several Linksys cards that did that.
<tehm0nk> hey ... i'm on the live cd now
<tehm0nk> is it possible to put my windows xp raid drivers on a disk from here?
<tehm0nk> a floppy?
<bazhang> Dr_willis: that has happened to me as well :}
<flaccid> sure is
<Dr_willis> You can  mount/read/write to floppy disks..
<tehm0nk> how do i mount it?
<Dr_willis> This is weird - I have an external usb - dvd burner.. Its been burning good all day., now suddendly on the last 2 disks. its  buring at 1x speed with k3b.
<flaccid> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<bazhang> netgear in my case
<Dr_willis> Not sure what to do to kick it in the head. :)   I wonder if it was the dvd disks.. they are the last of an old batch i bought ages ago.
<toxop1asma> Dragnslcr: thanks.
<jmichaelx> i am to the point that the only card i would trust to work in the buntus,from version to version, is intel. anything else is wide open to problems.... may work well in one version, just to not work at all in the next. i have no idea (there may be a good reason) why the ubuntu devs included the nasty, unstable beta rt2500 drivers, rather than the stable, legacy drivers
<flaccid> i agree jmichaelx
<flaccid> after they fixed up ipw support and the new cards came out, intel support was pretty much made good for intel
<Dr_willis> rt2500 was So hyped when it the news/company came out with all the gpl support news.. and well..  they dident live up to their end. :(
<Dr_willis> Does intel make stand alone wireless cards?
<flaccid> i mean for wireless. it is very rare i can't trust an intel wirless card out of box
<bazhang> ralink are gpl, but poorly designed imo
<Dr_willis> I cant recall ever seeing any.
<flaccid> what is stand alone?
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i always had good luck with the legacy rt2500 drivers
<flaccid> it needs a computer lol
<Dr_willis> jmichaelx,  ive never ttried them.. i never saw any 2500 cards in the stores so i never grabbed one.
<Dr_willis> of course I dont use wireless  much. I ran wires throgh the house.
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i have 3 of them
<bazhang> I'm guessing stand alone means available for retail sale
<flaccid> my house is like an internet cafe
<david__> flaccid do you have free coffee for all of us ? ;)
<jmichaelx> linksys has sold a lot of rt2500 cards.. both pci and usb
<Dr_willis> i dont recall seeing any intel cards   at the various pc parts stores either.. could be they just are not as widly stocked. Or i just overlooked them
<jmichaelx> Dr_willis: i was talking about rt2500... no, you don't see intel in the stores, to my knowledge
<Dr_willis> I recall seeing Intel Motherbosards where i normally shop. But not much else.
<jmichaelx> wireless in linux in general is still one of its biggest problems
<flaccid> david__: yeah but you gotta make it :p
<david__> hehehhe :)
<bazhang> software patents are the issue imo
<flaccid> intel don't really do retail
<Dr_willis> i find wureless under windows to be a very very very big pain also.
<jmichaelx> bazhang: i am with you
<tehm0nk> that walkthrough makes a lot of no sense on how to get the floppy drive to read/write
<flaccid> there are a lot of shite wireless cards - which are used in soho routers
<Dr_willis> sudo mount /dev/floppy /media/floppy   ?
<flaccid> eg. dlink, netgear
<jmichaelx> a lot of the help.unbuntu docs are out of date or just wrong
<flaccid> jmichaelx: yeah the doco team doesn't want a handbook unfortunately
<ricochina> richard
<tehm0nk> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/floppy /media/floppy
<tehm0nk> mount: mount point /media/floppy does not exist
<tehm0nk> so no.
<tehm0nk> i'm in the live cd...
<raylu> you need to sudo mkdir /media/floppy
<flaccid> tehm0nk: sudo mkdir /media/floppy
<flaccid> woops
<raylu> hi :D
<flaccid> fdformat is a cool tool too btw
<tehm0nk> same error
<tehm0nk> mount: special device /dev/floppy does not exist
<jmichaelx> what is funny, is that i can get my rt2500 to connect just fine at home on my WEp encrypted network... but i cannot connect at all to public wireless hotspots
<tehm0nk> after i made the dir...
<raylu> er, that's not the same error
<raylu> jmichaelx: with some gui tool or via command line?
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,   its possible its /dev/somthing else. :)
<david__> jmichaelx I think there is a problem there seems I had this same problem with ndiswrapper and a broadcom ...
<Dr_willis> I have no flopppy so no idea what the dev is. :)
<david__> I wish I could remember the fix but I have long since gotten rid of that laptop.
<tehm0nk> well this is my last hope lo
<tehm0nk> lol
<jmichaelx> raylu: david__: i have to connect with RutilT at home... at coffee shops, etc, nothing works
<tehm0nk> i forgot to make a sata raid disk before clearing my stripe set and redoing it
<flaccid> usuall /dev/fd0
<Dr_willis> Those howtos you looked at dont mention a /dev/SOMTHING ?
<tehm0nk> ... lol
<tehm0nk> soooo
<tehm0nk> OMG
<tehm0nk> i love you.
<flaccid> ls /dev | grep fd
<tehm0nk> it's accessing the floppy
<flaccid> will show the floppy devices
<flaccid> sweet
<david__> I remember that anything without encryption was a pain.
<tehm0nk> now i just need to get the drivers on it lol
<flaccid> broadcome worse than atheros outch
<osiris> http://rafb.net/p/izT64Z56.nln.html
<osiris> apt trouble
<jmichaelx> it's funny that the unencrypted networks would be the problem
<raylu> why are you using floopies again?
<flaccid> osiris: filesystem is read only for some reason..
<david__> Yeah, I remember thinking the same.
<tehm0nk> omg
<tehm0nk> you have to be kidding
<raylu> osiris: looks like your apt stuff is mounted on a read-only filesystem
<tehm0nk> the drivers are a .exe
<osiris> after my last update to the server, it broke
<jmichaelx> i had a mini-pci bcm43xx card in this lappy to start with, but pulled it and put in this rt2500 card that i got on ebay for $15
<raylu> when you installed, did you configure a seperate mountpoint for anything or was everything /?
<osiris> no, nothing funny about it
<jmichaelx> it was heaven until gutsy came along and ruined it
<flaccid> osiris: easiest problem is to reboot and do normal boot. if it mounts read only again, you have a problem with the fs or similar
<raylu> ok, what does mounted show, osiris?
<raylu> *mount
<raylu> jmichaelx: if it comes down to it, you can always downgrade
<raylu> or perhaps an older version of the kernel would help
<osiris> http://rafb.net/p/3eE8wk55.nln.html
<tehm0nk> is there a vm that i could use to open it?
<david__> jmichaelx could you recompile with an older driver?
<Dr_willis> tehm0nk,  try wine
<Dr_willis> !info cabextract
<ubotu> cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (gutsy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Dr_willis> cabextract may extract the files also
<jmichaelx> david__: i already did compile the old driver... it is much,much better than the gutsy driver, but i still cannot connect to unencrypted networks
<flaccid> osiris: /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro) <-- appears to have mounted read only due to errors on the fs
<osiris> strange. i guess ill reboot it
<raylu> i had an issue like that when my hard-drive was borked
<raylu> hopefully it's just some software deal
<david__> jmichaelx hmmm I remember the broadcom problem was in some auth module not in the driver.
<raylu> i just put a hyphen in hard drive =\
<raylu> jmichaelx: is turning off the encryption on your network temporarily an option for you?
<jmichaelx> but this is ralink... maybe a similar problem , though
<jmichaelx> raylu: i can connect just fine to encrypted networks... it is unencrypted ones i have a problem with
<david__> I wish I could remember the module.
<sFEARs> how do i find out how much hard disk space i have left.. i don't have an internet connection on my other computer & disk usage analyzer isn't installed?
<jmichaelx> i am going to quit fighting this, and just buy an intel mini-pci card from ebay..... it sucks to have to do that, but it is probably the best solution
<david__> sFear df
<sFEARs> thanks
<rignes> Every once in a while my laptop with Kubuntu install will suspend to disk even though the power is turned on.  Anyone else see this happen or is it just me?
<rignes> I should rephrase that.  Even though the AC is plugged in. ;)
<sFEARs> do you have it set to hibernat if not being used after x amount of minues rignes
<etfb> rignes: check the power settings - left click battery icon on taskbar
<sFEARs> hibernate*
<rignes> Not that I know of.  I'll check the settings quick.
<rignes> If it is set it's set to a very high value.  In the hours.
<tehm0nk> anyone here on a windows box?
<tehm0nk> i need some uber help lol
<sFEARs> sup m0nk?
<tehm0nk> someone to get the files out of the nvidia drivers for raid...
<etfb> tehm0nk: I have one sitting in front of me, switched off.  What do you need?
<tehm0nk> so i can put them on a floppy here
<tehm0nk> in kubuntu live cd
<tehm0nk> heh
<tehm0nk> i got the floppy to show but i can't get the drivers in... files form
<etfb> tehm0nk: Why do you need a Windoze box for that?
<tehm0nk> lol...
<tehm0nk> because all the crap from nvidia is for Windows...
<tehm0nk> and i'm trying to install winxp before kubuntu
<tehm0nk> winxp will NOT recognize sata raid in the install without the sata raid drivers on a floppy
<tehm0nk> with the f6 method
<rignes> etfb: Nope, it's set to do nothing on mains power.
<tehm0nk> i even Tried hoping my tinyxp disk maybe had the drivers on it already
<tehm0nk> but no it didn't recognize it...
<sakthian> pls tell some commands to check the current running program in kubuntu
<david__> sakthian ps ax | less
<tehm0nk> i'm new to linux so...
<rignes> The only thing I can think of is it may think that the lid is closed and go into hibernate because of that.
<tehm0nk> i dont think i could figure out how to make it do that...
<bazhang> top sakthian
<tehm0nk> without a windows box
<etfb> rignes: what about the laptop lid option?  Maybe it's getting pressed somehow.  Switch it off.
<tehm0nk> and i dont know anything about vmware or whatever
<Morningsickness> I pee on stuff all the time. I pee in the sink, in piles of dirty clothes. sometimes in the living room, then blame it on the dog. at parties I've peed on peoples beds. I've never rented a hotel room without pissing all over it. I also love pissing in guys mouths. I could never tell someone that I loved that I like this, so I have to have casual sexual encounters with nasty guys who want to drink my piss. oh well.
<rignes> Maybe a faulty switch?  It's not consistent in time.
<tehm0nk> Morningsickness: that is just wrong.
<etfb> tehm0nk: don't feed the troll.  Is there an op here who can kick the bot?
<rignes> It was sitting for about 5 hours streaming music on the other side of the room and just hibernated on it's own today.  I'll turn off the hibernate on lid close and see if it goes away.
<sFEARs> i at least hope Morningsickness is a woman
<etfb> sFEARs: don't feed the troll
<fignew> Morningsickness: known troll/spammer
<sFEARs> awwww.. but trolls are so cute
<fignew> He got banned from #archlinux the other day :)
<tehm0nk> ok in a crazy attempt i'm installing wine via adept
<tehm0nk> how/what do i do next?
<Morningsickness> .Dear Alice,
<Morningsickness> I am (still!) a virgin and have a question about the hymen. I know mine is not entirely intact, because I did a lot of horseback riding as a child. But as I'm not a tampon-user (nor wish to become one), I'm not exactly sure how painful intercourse will be, for the first time, nor what will happen to the hymen.
<Morningsickness> I always assumed it was a thin membrane that, upon penetration, would shrink evenly to the sides. But I seem to have what you might call a flesh tab, and though I've looked at pictures offered in Our Bodies, Ourselves, I'm not sure I understand how an opening will be created, and have the horrifying idea that a piece of flesh is going to drop out or be torn right out of me. Is it normal to have a flesh tab? What wil
<Morningsickness> Yours, Tawanda
<Morningsickness> that 14 year old black girl in the sexed class i teach
<etfb> sFEARs: lightning essay quiz: 10,000 words on "why trolls aren't cute".  Due on my desk 9am tomorrow.  Get to work!
<Morningsickness> she is sexy in the plastic unicorn berets in the cornrows
<Morningsickness> kind of way
<fignew> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or ardchoille!
<rignes> Another thought, maybe a faulty power supply or power port.  It may be loosing power and suspending due to lack of use.  I'll have to experiment.
<fignew> danke :D
<etfb> nixternal: thank you
<sakthian> how to open task manager in kubuntu
<nixternal> no prob...he did the same garbage yesterday in #ubuntu
<etfb> sakthian: Ctrl+Esc is pretty much what you want
<etfb> nixternal: some people just don't cope well with living in their mother's basement and using Win98, do they?
<fignew> I'd think that it would get boring after a while :P
<sFEARs> haha
<sFEARs> wait.. what's wrong with 98
<sakthian> thank you
<damone> how can I specify which X display to run a program on?
<nixternal> guess not :)
<neville> Windows 98 is still good =]
<sFEARs> works better than vista
<neville> Hahaha, by miles =P
<jac0b> does anyone know a good mp3/ogg/aac/m4a encoder
 * etfb regrets mentioning the w-word
<fignew> jac0b: GUI?
<david__> sFEARs   ... dos multitasks better than vista.
<flaccid> windows 90 is insecure, vuln and discontinued
<jac0b> yeah preferrably with a GUI
<mox69__> david: dos doesnt multitask at all lol
<tehm0nk> i tried to use dolphin to paste the files from the wine C: dir to the floppy and i got a access is denied error...
<tehm0nk> ?
<tehm0nk> any help
<flaccid> windows 98 i mean
<flaccid> don't use it
<david__>  mox and your point ;)
<neville> Just stop me
<mox69__> :) fine lol
<jac0b> I am looking at soundkonverter but it doesn't give all the options I want
<fignew> jac0b: I've used kaudiocreator in the past
<sFEARs> super converter?
<neville> I don't have a problem with Windows 98, and all this stuff about vulnerabilities can easily be countered by using common sense
<sFEARs> i don't know if super is available for linux?
<fignew> but I wasn't 100% happy with it...
<fignew> YMMV
<tehm0nk> how can i put stuff on the floppy?
<tehm0nk> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<damone> how can I specify which X client to display a program on?
<etfb> damone: what do you mean, exactly?
<jac0b> I looked at kaudiocreator it only accepts wavs
<david__> actaully I should not complain Vista helped me get my mother a cheap linux laptop.
<bazhang> neville: tell the people in ##windows; they need some good news :}
<sFEARs> jac0b, audacity?
<neville> Hahaha
<neville> I already have =P
<bazhang> hehe
<jac0b> sfears: I think that might have to be my option
<etfb> jac0b: I vaguely recall there's a system called "lame" that might do what you want.  Try googling <<lame mp3>> and see what comes up
<flaccid> neville: what i was suggesting is common sense...
<flaccid> using windows 98 is stupidity
<sFEARs> lame will work for mp3 encoding.. might have problems with the m4a one though.. ogg should be installed with his linux
<neville> So, wanting to play old games that cause nostalgia
<neville> Which in turn requires the use of Windows 98
<neville> Is stupidity, eh?
<sFEARs> ducktales for nintendo?
<neville> I am inclined to disagree with you =
<neville> =]*
<etfb> neville: have you tried VMWare server?
<neville> No, I haven't got the money for it
<etfb> neville: guess again - it's free!
<tehm0nk> ok so i can't use dolphin to move the files there
<tehm0nk> how do i do it in terminal
<neville> D:
<neville> LINK!!!!
<neville> QUICK
<tehm0nk> where is the wine directory?
<bazhang> neville: vmware.com
<jac0b> etfb: does it have afrontend
<etfb> neville: http://www.vmware.com, follow the links to VMware Server, which can run on Linux and The Other OS That Dare Not Speak Its Name
<bazhang> and mac os too
<neville> Windows and OS X? =P
<bazhang> yes
<sFEARs> don't you have to pay for vmware?
<neville> Yeah, that's what I was thinking too
<neville> I know vmplayer is free, but the others
<bazhang> not for the player
<neville> I'm not so sure
<etfb> jac0b: it's pretty typical Linux: a set of libraries and command lines, and ten million GUI frontends written by ten million programmers, all subtly incompatible...
<sFEARs> subtly being the key word
<sFEARs> has anybody seen my floating decimal point?
<sFEARs> ??
<etfb> sFEARs, neville: VMWare Server is now free, but has been for only a little while.  It's got pretty much everything WorkStation has, although I miss the Shared Folders option (they expect you to use network drives)
<david__> Hmm sfears the office space decimal point?
<neville> USB support?
<bazhang> yes
<etfb> (Oh, and by "free" I mean "price = $0", not "unrestricted, free/open source")
<neville> Because, I don't wanna spend days downloading something that I could just use Virtualbox for =]
<neville> Yeah, that's how I see free
<neville> I'm not one of these OSS nuts just yet
<etfb> neville: it's had USB support for ages
<neville> And
<david__> neville ... give it time enjoy my koolaid ;)
<neville> Heh
<sFEARs> wow.. if it's really free i'd love to be able to run mixmesiter.. i'll have to check it out
<neville> Looks like you win
<etfb> neville: nothing wrong with being a FLOSS (Free/Libre/Open Source Software) nut.  Someone has to be an extremist so we can have more space to play in the middle ground.
<flaccid> neville: no but using an unsupported OS is.
<neville> what is your problem, flaccid?
<david__> flaccid I thought this was a linux channel why bring up windows.
<bazhang> eh, stop picking on flaccid :}
<flaccid> neville: i don't have a problem
<flaccid> david__: i didn't bring up the subject
<flaccid> yeah and leave me alone.
<david__> heheh okay ;)  just having a bit of humor on the unsupported os idea :)
<bazhang> peace everyone :}
<neville> Okay
<sFEARs> later bazhang
<neville> Truce
<neville> Peace
<neville> White flag waving
<bazhang> sFEARs: see ya
<sFEARs> white flag.. SHOOT IT SHOOT IT
<neville> D:
<bazhang> haha
<neville> vmware server
<neville> It seems a little bit corporate-ish, doesn't it?
<sFEARs> yeah.. doesn't look like it would be free
<etfb> neville: it does the trick, though.  I think it's meant to be used to create loads of virtual machines that can act like a whole rack of real-world servers, for mail, web, stuff like that
<sFEARs> there's a key componenet missing
<etfb> neville: but if you just connect locally, it works fine
<etfb> sFEARs: what's that?
<sFEARs> i'm not sure.. but it has to be missing in there somewhere
<bazhang> vmware-tools
<etfb> sFEARs: you still need to obtain (ie buy) a copy of Windows to be able to create a virtual machine.  If you want ten Windows machines, that's ten copies you need to shell out for
<neville> Hmm,  I might just go about getting a copy of vmware workstation instead
<etfb> I have the license key that came with my laptop before I installed Kubuntu, but if I ever wanted more, I'd have to (a) pay or (b) don an eyepatch and a hook and carry a parrot at all times
<sFEARs> i think i have a windows cd that will work
<neville> Option b)
<neville> Because
<[B5C]wallabee> what is the best torrent client in kde?
<sFEARs> eyepatches are back in style.. you didn't know?
<neville> Microsoft don't deserve money for having a monopoly and creating mediocre software, at best
<etfb> [B5C]wallabee: ktorrent seems like the only game in town.  There's a LOT of crap out there.
<bazhang> ktorrent or transmission [B5C]wallabee
<bazhang> neville: arr matey
<[B5C]wallabee> encryption?
<etfb> neville: you might very well say that, but I couldn't possibly comment
<etfb> bazhang: haven't heard of Transmission.  How does it compare?
<neville> I payed for my copy of Windows, but that's about it
<neville> They'll never get another cent out of me
<david__> ktorrent is the one I use when I need one.
<bazhang> no ports open great for getting linux distros etfb
<sFEARs> microsoft makes good software.. windows is not good software.. it just has a good pitch to sell it to fund the good software they make
<david__> sfears I would agree they do make some good software ... I have run networed windows on diskless systems using shared files ...
<[B5C]wallabee> does ktorrent have encryption and a web gui?
<david__> keeping old files working seems to be its biggest fault.
<osiris> raylu, rebooted server.  FS errors.  fixed them and rebooted. all seems well, other than the pita of hooking up a monitor to it
<etfb> [B5C]wallabee: why do you need encryption?
<adamonline45> he's prolly on comcast
<osiris> thx for the inspiration
<osiris> [B5C]wallabee, it has both
<osiris> its what i use
<etfb> adamonline45: I'm in Australia, but I might as well be on Tau Ceti IV... what does "comcast" mean in this context?
<bmk789> is an LVM partition accessible from any LVM compatible *buntu install?
<adamonline45> etfb: It's an ISP in the US
<bazhang> terrible lying isp etfb
<osiris> comcast is sending RST packet to torrents to try to kill them
<sFEARs> yeah.. but doesn't mac do the same thing.. they restructure thier whole OS on a regular basis too don't they
<etfb> osiris: Ah!  I've heard of that.  Can't you just pick a non-standard port?
<osiris> google sandvine and comcast
<osiris> i do that too, but sandvine reads the packet header
<etfb> osiris: but I have IRC!  I don't need to pray to Google!
<osiris> im on comcast and dont have problems
<etfb> osiris: ah, that's a bugger, and no mistake.  Well, if ktorrent has encryption as you say, it's probably worth a go, [B5C]wallabee!  What do you need the Web GUI for?
<osiris> use the IP block plugin, the bandwidth schedule, and a non standard port range + encryption
<osiris> thats about all you can do for it
<neville> 210Mb
<etfb> neville: thought you'd like to know, I'm running a VMWare Server instance with a WinXP VM right now.  Just installing Firefox on it so I can install Chatzilla, and then I'm going to see if I can talk in double vision...
<neville> Looks like I'll be connected to the internet for a few days
<neville> Hahaha
<etfb> neville: don't you have high-speed broadband?
<neville> 33.6k dialup for me, good sir
<osiris> ouch
<neville> I currently have a lag of 6 seconds, due to looking on the vmware site =]
<etfb> neville: Oh my god!  You've somehow connected from the distant past!  Amazing!  STAY OUT OF THE WORLD TRADE CENTER IN 2001!!!
<neville> Hahaha, that's so funny I'll just ignore the patronising side =P
<sFEARs> no way.. there's aspestos in there
<david__> neville my heart goes out to you.
<sFEARs> espically when mixed with bovine growth hormone & second hand smoke.. ummm, a few of my favorite experiments
<sFEARs> i mean things
<sFEARs> a few of my favorite things
<neville> Hmm, only 19 hours left
 * bazhang expects the room to get slapped for offtopic momentarily
 * etfb just disconnected himself by accident, mid conversation
<etfb> bazhang: quite right.  Must ask on-topic question... <thinks>
<bazhang> haha
<etfb> Anyone know how to make knetworkmanager connect to a wifi access point automatically when I disconnect the wired connection?
<sFEARs> well i'd talk about kubuntu but i know absolutely everthing there possibly is to know about it
<neville> Can somebody tell me the advantages of running Kubuntu over windows 98se? -P
<neville> =P*
<etfb> sFEARs: Oh my god!  Mark Shuttleworth, is that you?  Can I have a million rand?
<sFEARs> yes you can.. i just can't tell you how
<jac0b> does anyone else have the problem with xmms not being able to control the volume
<etfb> jac0b: Why are you using xmms?  I saw a damning review of it in Linux Format.  Everyone loves Amarok, apparently...
<osiris> why ?
<osiris> amarok is SOOO heavy for smaller systems
<sFEARs> well for one thing neville kubuntu is african.. and windows is obviously english.. and everyone knows african is better.. becuase good is dumb!
<osiris> bad space balls reference aside
<neville> Heh
<etfb> sFEARs: your cunning logic makes my head hurt
<sFEARs> haha
<etfb> So, jac0b - why xmms?  Do you want me to find the LXF article and tell you what they recommend instead, apart from that well-known memory hog Amarok?
<mox69__> xmms is the closest to winamp
<jac0b> nah
<mox69__> and it has always worked fine for me
<mox69__> xmms is the only player that seems to work on my system for streaming radio..
<jac0b> i removed it
<sFEARs> audacious is like winamp too
 * etfb goes to find the article, because it has some good points on exactly this topic
<sFEARs> not sure if audacious has streaming radio
<[B5C]wallabee> ktorrent is really nice
<jac0b> doesn't amarok stream
<[B5C]wallabee> but get only about 700 k
<[B5C]wallabee> maybe its the old torrent
<etfb> jac0b: if I weren't maxing my memory with VMWare, I'd be listening to internet radio on Amarok right now, so: yes it does
<sFEARs> m0nk.. i got my xp box up and running if you still need those drivers
<sFEARs> not that he's still here
<jac0b> I can't control the volume with audacious either
<etfb> article reviews Juk (7/10), Amarok (10/10), Rhythmbox (8/10), BMPx (5/10), Banshee (6/10) and XMMS (2/10)
<surgy> sFEARs: got it wound
<bazhang> ouch
<jac0b> yeah I am sticking with amarok
<sakthian> hi
<surgy> sFEARs: hi
<etfb> Right, I'm off to pick up my daughter from her Grand Moogi's house.  Bye all!
<misslissa> how do i configure my printer to work
<misslissa> I downloaded the driver
<ardchoille> !print
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<misslissa> thanks
<Dr_willis> what printer may this be? Most all drivers are allready included, or are in the repos. No need to download anything.
<misslissa> Canon iP1800
<Dr_willis> ICK!~~!~
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I got an ip1600 - its the wifes.. for her xp system.
<misslissa> I downloaded the driver and its not listed under printers when I go to add
<Dr_willis> i am reminded why i will never buy another canon printer. :)
<misslissa> for some reason my printer doesnt read
<dsmith_> ewwww canon ip series
<misslissa> and I have kubuntu as my main operating system
<misslissa> i know
<dsmith_> we have a ip1700 here
<misslissa> it came free with my computer
<Dr_willis> im suprised you found somthing to download actually
<dsmith_> I could never get the thing to work
<Dr_willis> misslissa,  i got a free canon with my last pc.. I gave it away as a gift. :)
<misslissa> now i know why because the ink makes up for the "free" printer in cost
<dsmith_> there is a website talking about drivers that will work, but alas they are not free
<misslissa> and its not supported by linux
<Dr_willis> actually the ink cost was not too bad for what my wife was doing.
<dsmith_> what ver. kubuntu?
<Dr_willis> compared to some other printers
<misslissa> 7.10
<misslissa> I love it
<dsmith_> get a HP 10022
<dsmith_> er.. 1022
<misslissa> I got beryl up and running and its awesome
<dsmith_> we have a 1020 but that was a pain to get running
<dsmith_> 1022s work
<dsmith_> besides thats all I know on printers.. besides the older HP and new HP network printers function
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. TurboPrint has some Canon printer drivers now.. thats cool.. :) at least the exist.
<dsmith_> Dr_willis: those are not free I think
<Dr_willis> dsmith_,  correct.. they are not.. BUT at least they exist
<dsmith_> yes
<Dr_willis> and what seems to happen is that after a while they slowly get  put into the free cups drivers.  at least thats how it happend to me a few yrs back
<Dr_willis> I had some printer had to use Turboprint, then a year later it was free. :)
<Dr_willis> dang - they got a LOT of canon ip printers supported now.
<skyfalcon866> !op |ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild or ardchoille!
<nixternal> YAY FOR ME!
<MaTiAz> :)
<maduser> ?
<bazhang> haha
<dsmith_> what was that?
<MaTiAz> apokryphos is listed twice, btw :)
<Dr_willis> hes doubly special
<bazhang> hes trolling all the ubuntu channels :{
<MaTiAz> lol
<thebanana> can anyone here point me to some docs about hal on kubuntu
<maduser> 01101000011010010000110100001010
<thebanana> as of gutsy, it doesn't look like ivman is used anymore for automounting
<thebanana> (at least it's not installed on my system)  so, how does kde do the automounting?
<erin> So I take it since no one talks in the default channel, there isn't anyone paying attention enough to help me
<cuking_1> erin what is the question?
<bazhang> erin: ask away
<erin> Basically I'm just having trouble working this program.  I've never used anything IRC before, and this is my first time tinkering witht his client.
<bazhang> konversation erin?
<erin> yeah
<maduser> what do you need to do?
<maduser> join a channel?
<erin> Pretty much.
<Dr_willis>  - /join #SpiffyChannel
<Dr_willis> :)
<bazhang> haha
<erin> There isn't a list or anything, so I take it I'd have to change server or something..
<cuking_1> erin on the menu under file is a join command ...
<erin> To a server with more stuff on it?
<Dr_willis> depends on your irc client
<erin> I've gotten that far
<cuking_1> erin .... I think /list works but .... lots of data
<Dr_willis> Most come with dozens of irc networks in their server listings
<erin> This does not.
<Dr_willis>  /list shows channel listings for This server (which is part of the freenode network)
<Dr_willis> Other networks got diffrent channels.
<Dr_willis> other freenode servers all are 'here'  in these channels.
<erin> Aha!
<Dr_willis> irc FUNdamentals
<thebanana> can anyone help me grok udev+hal+dbus configuration in kubuntu?
<maduser> f5 for channel lits on a server
<erin> Oh wow, this did it
<erin> Thank you everyone!!
<Hirvinen> erin: http://google.com/search?q=konversation+documentation yields on the first page e.g. this rather relevant looking page: http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/ . Also, F1 gets you to documentation in most programs.
<nnaushahi> hi
<Dr_willis> 1000+ channels all starting with $ and ! and ## and so forth.. heh ..
<maduser> yeah
<thebanana> i'm trying to prevent kde from prompting me about mounting a specific usb mass storage device
<tehm0nk> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<thebanana> tehm0nk: was that intended for me?
<tehm0nk> what no
<tehm0nk> i'm trying to figure out how to get floppy access again lol
<tehm0nk> i dont know how lol :-x
<thebanana> ah i see
<tehm0nk> i forgot how to mount it again
<tehm0nk> anyone here that was here earlier?
<nnaushahi> can someone help? my mic wont work, using dell inspiron 1300
<tehm0nk> any ideas on mounting a floppy right
<m1k3> I need help
<Hirvinen> !ask | m1k3
<ubotu> m1k3: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<m1k3> Lmao
<nnaushahi> can someone help? my mic wont work, using dell inspiron 1300 laptop
<m1k3> Ok, you know how when you change desktops you still see the windows minimized from the other desktops, well I want to prevent it from doing that, how do I do it?
<pacman> I have a second hard drive that has Windows on it, and I want to get it so I can choose between the two on start up
<tehm0nk> m1k3, it's in the settings for multiple desktops
<tehm0nk> pacman run while you can
<tehm0nk> i've been at that for about 2 days now
<tehm0nk> :-P
<m1k3> tehm0nk, where are these settings at?
<tehm0nk> jk
<tehm0nk> i'm not in kubuntu right this minute
<zas> can anyone tell me how to setup my mouse so the LMB brings up the task menu anyplace on the desktop
<pacman> do I need to do something with my grub?
<tehm0nk> pac lemme get a link i was using earlier
<Hirvinen> !laptop | nnaushahi
<ubotu> nnaushahi: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<nnaushahi> thanks
<Hirvinen> nnaushahi: Search for your model in the ubuntu wiki. There might be a solution described in there. If not, there might be a generic instruction page for regarding recording with a mic, which might help.
<nnaushahi> i been searching, audio working fine, its the mic wont work, when i run sound recorder, I get error
<tehm0nk> pacman, you get that?
<nnaushahi> Error : "your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them in Multimedia settings"
<pacman> yeah, it won't let me talk back to you
<tehm0nk> thats because you have to register your nick
<surgy> anyone wanna help me out with an electrical problem? join me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<nnaushahi> I will be right back
<sFEARs> what's the unzip command from a prompt
<sFEARs> ark -zph
<tehm0nk> how do you mount a floppy
<tehm0nk> the method in !floppy did not work.
<thebanana> sFEARs: `unzip`
<thebanana> tehm0nk: `mount /dev/fd /where/you/want/to/mount/it`
<sFEARs> whatever you wanna call it.. unpack unarkive unassemble number 5
<tehm0nk> how do i browse the files of wine when there is no link it the menu?
<tehm0nk> (i'm on knoppix)
<tehm0nk> the floppy is actually working, didn't have a disk in there lol
<raylu> files of...wine?
<tehm0nk> But...
<tehm0nk> like the C: of wine
<sFEARs> ahhh.. tar
<tehm0nk> i extrated drivers there
<raylu> oh, it's ~/.wine/drive_c by default
<tehm0nk> from an exe
<m1k3> ~/.wine/drive_c ?
<tehm0nk> o0o lemme try that
<raylu> huh? you can't wine drivers
<tehm0nk> from root?
<tehm0nk> ok
<raylu> er, ~ is shorthand for $HOME
<tehm0nk> the only driver package i can get from nvidia is a EXE file
<raylu> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<raylu> does...that help?
<tehm0nk> not in the slightest
<raylu> the exe ultimately will just unpack windows drivers
<tehm0nk> right now i'm trying to get my sata raid drivers on a floppy
<tehm0nk> to install windowsxp
<raylu> there's no way you need an exe to install nvidia drivers
<raylu> then...what does nvidia have to do with this?
<tehm0nk> lmfao
<tehm0nk> cause they're nforce raid
<raylu> OH
<tehm0nk> Nvidia MediaSheild Raid
<raylu> this is not a graphics driver
<tehm0nk> :-P
<tehm0nk> no sir
<tehm0nk> lol
<raylu> heh...ok
<tehm0nk> i got them to extract already just can't find them
<tehm0nk> to drag to the floppy.
<tehm0nk> lol
<tehm0nk> Again and hope they work this time
<raylu> i see. if you want wincfg will allow you to configure the various drives
<tehm0nk> i did this in kubuntu
<tehm0nk> but it didn't
<raylu> anyway, i have to go now
<tehm0nk> this time i'm going to add more
<tehm0nk> on the dist
<tehm0nk> raylu, u fail :-P
<raylu> T.T
<tehm0nk> *disc
<tehm0nk> really i fail
<tehm0nk> but
<raylu> *disk :P
<tehm0nk> still
<raylu> i'm not sure floppy disc is valid. anyway, seeya
<tehm0nk> can you get to the C: in wine in a file browser?
<m1k3> raylu, do you know how to prevent minimized windows from appearing from other desktops?
<raylu> yes. ~/.wine/drive_c
<raylu> are you using compiz?
<raylu> there's an option somewhere in both compiz and kde for it, i _think_
<raylu> anyway, i really must go now
<tehm0nk> what is a terminal Find command?
<tehm0nk> like
<tehm0nk> Find wine
<m1k3> Why, what do you need to find
<tehm0nk> "drivers"
<tehm0nk> the folder i extracted the drivers to lol
<m1k3> go into the configuration of wine
<tehm0nk> i'm in knoppix
<m1k3> That's what I did to configure my flash drive
<tehm0nk> the whole world is diff
<m1k3> But I thought Wine configuration was installed with wine
<sFEARs> so i've downloaded the tar.gz vmware-server.. what do i do with it now.. still kinda new at installs
<tehm0nk> m1k3, i HAVE to put them on a floppy
<tehm0nk> cause
<tehm0nk> F6 in winxp install
<sFEARs> there's no makefiles to compile & make install
<sFEARs> says it's a binary
<KingJere> Evening folks. on kubuntu 7.10 what do I need to do to have a suspend button? I have logout hibernate and shutdown and restart.
<tehm0nk> what are the wine settings called?
<tehm0nk> is there a command i can type in for them?
<m1k3> One second
<m1k3> try
<m1k3> wine --help
<m1k3> I dunno
<ardchoille> winecfg ?
<m1k3> it's
<m1k3> wine-winecfg
<m1k3> :P
<ardchoille> Ah, ok
<tehm0nk> knoppix@Knoppix:~$ wine-winecfg
<tehm0nk> bash: wine-winecfg: command not found
<m1k3> Works for me
<m1k3> O_o
<tehm0nk> see! i'm in knoppix it's a differant world
<tehm0nk> i just gotta find it grr
<tehm0nk> command line search?
<m1k3> wait, it is winecfg
<m1k3> I just tried it
<ardchoille> I seem to remember someone posting that :)
<m1k3> Why didn't you try it then
<m1k3> :S
<ardchoille> I don't use wine
<tehm0nk> arghness
<tehm0nk> all it says for drives is .../drive_c
<m1k3> You need to re-add one
<m1k3> Manually
<m1k3> I think it's in the /dev folder
<Daisuke_Ido> m1k3: drive_c/ is not in /dev
<m1k3> No, no the currently connected ones are in /dev
<Daisuke_Ido> it's in ~/.wine
<m1k3> I know that
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> nevermind
<m1k3> Lol
<tehm0nk> okay
<tehm0nk> made a dir now need to redownload etc
<m1k3> My floppy is /media/floppy0
<tehm0nk> the floppy was actually working i'm just a boon
<tehm0nk> and didn't have one in there
<fignew> floppy? what's that?
<fignew> ;)
<tehm0nk> was actually able to easily format it too
<tehm0nk> fignew, should i reply with a wiki link?
<tehm0nk> LOL
<tehm0nk> jk
<tehm0nk> it's that CRAP WINXP needs to use SATA RAID
<tehm0nk> that i FORGOT to make a driver FLOPPY for.
<tehm0nk> before i whiped
<tehm0nk> ok now i'm screwed
<tehm0nk> wine cfg somehow got messed
<tehm0nk> and it wont run .exe's right anymore.
<tehm0nk> wonderful
<tehm0nk> just gonna reboot
<tehm0nk> brb
<nnaushahi> hi again
<sFEARs> i have an internal broadcom wireless 802.11.. when i click on enable interface it clicks on for a half a second then turns right back off.. any ideas on how to get it to stay on?
<sFEARs> i'm working off the 7.04 live cd
<sFEARs> mabey i can't enable wireless networking on the live cd?
<nnaushahi> it wont save settings probably, ,thats why
<sFEARs> it should save them locally though.. just won't save on reboot
<nnaushahi> not sure, am newbie
<sFEARs> thanks anyway
<ardchoille> sFEARs: Anything done in a livecd session that isn't saved to some other media is erased when the livecd session ends.
<sFEARs> i'm just trying to get it working in the current session
<bazhang> sFEARs: any reason not to try the gutsy live cd?
<sFEARs> i happen to have a copy of 7.04
<Slynderdale> Anyone here familiar with Konversation? If so, is it possible to create custom commands? LIke make it so if text gets prepended with a : it will send it as a /me command? Basicly I want to make a /me shortcut
<sFEARs> i just got it in the mail like 2 months ago
<bazhang> sFEARs: much more wireless support in gutsy
<sFEARs> IC
<sFEARs> i'm installing.. i'll see what happens
<sFEARs> proally won't work
<nnaushahi> this is my first day using ubuntu and Konversation
<nnaushahi> heres what u can do Slynderdale
<sFEARs> welcome to a help channel nnaushahi
<nnaushahi> settings - configure
<sFEARs> sometimes we even help
<nnaushahi> Command Aliases
<nnaushahi> google
<Slynderdale> Hmm, where can I get the SOAP::Lite perl module required by Konversation?
<ardchoille> !info libsoap-lite-perl | Slynderdale
<ubotu> slynderdale: libsoap-lite-perl: Client and server side SOAP implementation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1 (gutsy), package size 389 kB, installed size 1472 kB
<posingaspopular> hey all I keep getting this error when I try to launch Virtual Box: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48409/ I mean, i know how to read, but i duno how to fix the specific error
<FireCrotch> posingaspopular: You need to install the package virtualbox-ose-modules
<Slynderdale> Whats a good FTP client with a decent GUI for K/Ubuntu?
<ardchoille> kftpgrabber
<posingaspopular> should I install the modules-server 6 or modules-generic 6?
<sFEARs> would a program like kftpgrabber work on ubuntu? or does it need kde?
<FireCrotch> posingaspopular: well, you would use server if you're running a server kernel
<ardchoille> sFEARs: kde apps work quite well in gnome and vice-versa
<phantomon> hi
<sFEARs> alright
<posingaspopular> ah im just trying to mess around with a distro
<Slynderdale> !info kftpgrabber
<ubotu> kftpgrabber: ftp client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-1 (gutsy), package size 1122 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<FireCrotch> posingaspopular:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules-`uname -r` will get you the right version
<phantomon> how can i download a package in spanish for my open office
<phantomon> ?
<FireCrotch> phantomon: sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-l10n-es
<Slynderdale> Thanks ardchoille, that will do
<ardchoille> yw Slynderdale
<phantomon> thx ! :D
<FireCrotch> yw phantomon
<Slynderdale> Hmm, anyone know of a good gmail notifcation application for linux?
<ardchoille> Slynderdale: apt-cache search gmail
<damone> is there a way to make bash's autocomplete feature to use less instead of more?
<tehm0nk> So...
<tehm0nk> i can't get winxp to work whatsoever
<tehm0nk> even with a driver disk that doesn't error
<tehm0nk> it tells me no disks found
<tehm0nk> and i dont have a vista disk
<tehm0nk> so i'm going to just install kubuntu
<tehm0nk> hmm
<tehm0nk> but
<tehm0nk> i can't figure out how to partition it again lol
<tehm0nk> lost my link
<tehm0nk> gparted?
<tehm0nk> does that work with kubuntu?
<mgolden> tehm0nk: when you use the live CD it isn't offering you a step to partition the disk?
<ardchoille> tehm0nk: Yes, most gnome apps work in kde
<tehm0nk> i'll try with the installer
<tehm0nk> i want to make multiple parts tho
<sigma_kubuntu> where can i ask a question about greylisting?
<tehm0nk> one DEAD part at the beginning for windows & windows swap for later on....
<sigma_kubuntu> tehm0nk: windows swap is just a file. not a partition
<tehm0nk> i know but the boot stuff wants a place too
<tehm0nk> so i wanted a ntfs part at the beginning for windows
<tehm0nk> but i dont see it in the install part...
<sigma_kubuntu> its the pagefile.sys file in your win partition
<tehm0nk> sigma no cause i'm not a window retard
<tehm0nk> i dont put my pagefile there
<tehm0nk> ever
<tehm0nk> not in the windows partition
<tehm0nk> fragmentation ftl
<tehm0nk> since 98se i've done what i do
<sigma_kubuntu> it should be on the face of the harddrive but thats only if its enabled
<tehm0nk> ok here is what i *want*
<sigma_kubuntu> it dnt make a diff where that pagefile is
<tehm0nk> 1. ntfs 3gb part for windows pagefile.sys and boot.ini 2. linux boot dunno the size to make that 3. linux swap 4. linux "/" 5 linux /home 6 for vista 7 storage
<tehm0nk> sigma i hate to say it but i really beg to differ
<tehm0nk> if it's in with the windows OS
<tehm0nk> on that partition the pagefile helps fragment the drive as it grows shrinks.
<sigma_kubuntu> bsander: with some fiddling i got the tv out working:) thanks a mil. why can't i use my mouse on the tv though?
<tehm0nk> and btw why do you think linux distros want a swap part?
<tehm0nk> ...
<GreatBritain> morning all - i am now running mysql and postgresql along side and i still no better off !
<tehm0nk> is "parted" a gui app or command line?
<mgolden> them0nk: Do you already have Windows installed on a partition?
<GreatBritain> the i received an e-mail from TuxShop support stating install MySQL
<GreatBritain> so i have.. how to create a database
<tehm0nk> no cant get winxp to recognize my raid drivers
<tehm0nk> ugh
<tehm0nk> so i'm dling vista tonight
<sigma_kubuntu> greatbritain: whats the problem? i do that and it works
<mgolden> Ah
<tehm0nk> which i had on here earlier and worked great
<tehm0nk> but i want a working non-cd booted computer
<tehm0nk> :-P
<SatManUK> sigma_kubuntu: when i install TuxShop it says its unable to communicate with the database
<tehm0nk> how much space does a /boot partition need?
<mgolden> them0nk: I would definitely try the liveCD
<tehm0nk> i'm on it now
<tehm0nk> ...
<tehm0nk> :-P
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: did u create the database?
<mgolden> them0nk: I don't think it needs very much
<SatManUK> in mysql i am not sure how..
<SatManUK> is it the catalog?
<FireCrotch> tehm0nk: about 100mb, if even that
<sigma_kubuntu> tehm0nk: qtparted is also a good app for kde
<tehm0nk> ok that sounds good
<tehm0nk> ok i'll install it and try that...
<tehm0nk> qtparted?
<tehm0nk> is that in adept?
<tehm0nk> or do i have to find it?
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: no u must create one manually. download kmysqladmin to do it. you dont have apache installed hey?
<SatManUK> i do have apache installed
<tehm0nk> ack nm found that
<tehm0nk> where do i run that from?
<sigma_kubuntu> tehm0nk: i got it from packages.ubuntu.com
<tehm0nk> duh nm
<SatManUK> i was using it for sql-ledger another app i was trying to use instead.. but had errors with that also
<tehm0nk> lol
<etfb> Has anyone tried uninstalling Dolphin in KDE?  What happens?  Does Konqueror come back, or are you left in limbo?
<tehm0nk> it's already installed
<SatManUK> i have kmysqladmin installed
<Daisuke_Ido> !d3lphin | etfb
<ubotu> etfb: Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<tehm0nk> does qtparted work with Raid?
<tehm0nk> heh
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: ok rather download a php tool called phpmyadmin, u do have php installed hey?
<etfb> Daisuke_Ido: thankyou!  I'd offer to have your babies if I were able.  I _hate_ Dolphin!
<Daisuke_Ido> etfb: wait until kde4's release before saying that
<tehm0nk> it's showing each of my hd's separate
<tehm0nk> and dmraid is installed and working
<Daisuke_Ido> the version in gutsy's 3.5 has actually been abandoned for some time, it's a very porr filemanager.
<SatManUK> if its not it will install it as a dependancy anyway..
<SatManUK> hold on
<Daisuke_Ido> poor*
<Daisuke_Ido> the actual dolphin in kde4 is pretty nice though
<etfb> Daisuke_Ido: Why?  Will there be a new version that doesn't have BROKEN TRANSLATION messages everywhere and will actually do all the things that I miss from Konq, like the Shift+Delete menu option?
<tehm0nk> kde4 isn't released?
<etfb> tehm0nk: not till next month
<SatManUK> downloading php5 now
<etfb> tehm0nk: I can't wait!
<tehm0nk> so i'm a month early at messing with linux :-P
<tehm0nk> lol
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: yeah its much easier to use phpmyadmin than kmysqladmin
<SatManUK> ok
<etfb> Daisuke_Ido: it works!  Oh gods, what a relief!
<SatManUK> ok its installed
<SatManUK> php and phpmyadmin
<SatManUK> its configured apache2
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: u can find phpmyadmin by googling it. u need to put it in \var\www somewhere
<SatManUK> its in apt
<FireCrotch> or sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin
<SatManUK> i done it
<ishnayder> update to 7.10 just failed. could not configure bunch of packages due to dependency problems???? system may not be in a runnable state? any sugesstions?
<sigma_kubuntu> oh ok well open phpmyadmin- shud open from web browser
<etfb> IS anyone still using PHP4 under Gutsy?  Installing is a pain, because you need to install Apache from source as well, otherwise it has the wrong options -- right?
<sigma_kubuntu> etfb: why not use php 5?
<SatManUK> how to i access phpmyadmin now from a browser?
<SatManUK> http://localhost/phpmyadmin?
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: because one of the web hosts I do dev work for only has PHP4.
<SatManUK> thats a good guess..
<SatManUK> it worked
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: the PHP team messed up the upgrade to PHP5 so badly that most ISPs still don't use it
<sigma_kubuntu> eftb: well thats pretty sad. y dont they upgrade?
<FireCrotch> etfb:  you shouldn't have to install apache from source to use php4
<SatManUK> so then yes in KMyAdmin Catalogues are Databases and I have created a database called TuxShop
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: because the vast majority of their users are almost computer illiterate, and couldn't handle the inevitable errors if they upgraded
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: did u manage2 create the new database?
<etfb> sigma_kubuntu: that's why PHP5 failed so dismally in the wider marketplace
<sigma_kubuntu> ok try installing it again
<etfb> FireCrotch: the problem is that you need to reconfigure with the --enable-so option, and as far as I can tell, I can't do that without just installing the lot from source and bypassing apt.  Have you tried?
<tehm0nk> can ALL linux partitions be encased in a extended partition by this i mean, /boot, swap, "/", /home??
<tehm0nk> uh oh! it's FireCrotch again
<sigma_kubuntu> eftb: i see. i didnt upgrade so didnt have that problem
<ardchoille> !lamp | etfb there's more info on how to install here
<ubotu> etfb there's more info on how to install here: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<FireCrotch> etfb: I've used php4 on gutsy-server, it was just a simple apt-get install libapache2-mod-php4
<mgolden> Does anyone here know anything about the kde4 RC2 live CD?
<ardchoille> FireCrotch: Yeah
<mgolden> I am trying it with my old Sony Vaio PCG-XG19
<mgolden> and unless I start it in safe graphics mode
<etfb> FireCrotch: is that in the standard repositories.  I didn't notice it.  Will it set everything up?  I figured a lib* package was purely the backend C libraries, no front-end parser/web stuff
<mgolden> it starts, then immediately crashes, then restarts
<mgolden> over and over again
<sigma_kubuntu> mgolden: its probably still got a few bugs
<etfb> mgolden: I've got a copy from a magazine that I was planning to try.  Have you tried it on a different machine?
<tehm0nk> can /boot be in a logical partition or no?
<FireCrotch> etfb:  You need to install php4 and libapache2-mod-php4
<FireCrotch> !info libapache2-mod-php4
<ubotu> Package libapache2-mod-php4 does not exist in gutsy
<FireCrotch> Okay, that's impossible, I know I've used it
<mgolden> sigma_kubuntu: sure - I am wondering if it does something new and different with X11, and where should I repot this behavior?
<mgolden> etfb: yes, it starts on my Dell Inspiron 6400
<etfb> FireCrotch: Package libapache2-mod-php4 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<etfb> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<etfb> is only available from another source
<etfb> E: Package libapache2-mod-php4 has no installation candidate
<FireCrotch> Yeah, I just got that when I tried to install it here on this box
<ardchoille> FireCrotch: iirc, only libapache2-mod-php5 is ingutsy
<etfb> FireCrotch: pretty much indicates that it's in some non-standard repos.  I've got uni/multi and some medibuntu ones in there.  Any guesses where else it might live, or shall I pray to Google?
<sigma_kubuntu> mgolden: it prob does. its not that supported so u should wait for the final release. perhaps u should submit a bug to the kde team?
<mgolden> etfb: I actually burned it twice because I thought there might have been a problem with the burn
<mgolden> sigma{kubuntu: do you mean in launchpad?
<FireCrotch> etfb:  Hmmmm, I have no idea, I only have official repos enabled
<etfb> ardchoille: Yes, I remember reading the justification for the omission, that "PHP4 is no longer supported".  Never mind that those of us who live in the real world don't get to upgrade just because some unpaid Ubuntu-maintainer twonk says we should...
<sigma_kubuntu> no i mean at bugs.kde.org
<SatManUK> sigma_kubuntu: i think the program wants to create its own database..
<SatManUK> it asks for the root password
<etfb> mgolden: Clarify for me.  It works on your Dell 6400 but not on another machine?
<ardchoille> etfb: In all fairness, the ubuntu developers know what they're doing and may have information that you and I don't have.
<tehm0nk> anyone know what this means:
<tehm0nk> Create Extended Partition #2 (extended, 63.47 GiB) on /dev/mapper/nvidia_ibdabjdf  00:00    ( ERROR )
<tehm0nk>       
<tehm0nk>    create empty partition  00:00    ( ERROR )
<tehm0nk>    libparted messages    ( INFO )
<tehm0nk>       
<tehm0nk>   Can't have a partition outside the disk!
<ardchoille> !pastebin | tehm0nk
<ubotu> tehm0nk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mgolden> etfb: yes
<sigma_kubuntu> there is no root password. leav it blank
<maduser> Hey when i play frets on fire the lights flash too bright
<maduser> is there any way i can lower them?
<etfb> sorry - have 5 week old baby to cuddle.  afk
<mgolden> etfb: the machine it doesn't work on is an old Sony Vaio PCG-XG19
<tehm0nk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48411/
<tehm0nk> there is the whole thing then...
<FireCrotch> etfb:  I don't see any reason the feisty packages wouldn't work, you could download it manually and install it
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: did u try a blank password?
<SatManUK> i removed the user password
<SatManUK> now im running dkpg -i tuxshop.deb now
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: did it work?
<SatManUK> im trying now..
<SatManUK> Welcome -> Next
<SatManUK> server localhost
<SatManUK> user tux
<SatManUK> password <blank>
<SatManUK> database TuxShop
<SatManUK> next
<SatManUK> database root and password
<sigma_kubuntu> yeah wat bout it?
<SatManUK> i don't think it has the database drivers
<SatManUK> QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL3 driver not loaded
<SatManUK> QSqlDatabase: available drivers: (null)
<SatManUK> thats what it says in konsole
<sigma_kubuntu> wat on earth is qsql?
<SatManUK> then in the gui it says The TuxShop Database could not be created, as it was unable to connect to the MySQL server, using the details provided the wizard has no option but to terminate
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: what do u want to use the software for?
<SatManUK> im starting up a shop
<SatManUK> so i want the point of sale software
<sigma_kubuntu> do u really need the pos feature?
<SatManUK> well i just want stock control
<SatManUK> planning applications
<SatManUK> i don't need the till control
<sigma_kubuntu> hav u taken a look at quasar accounting?
<SatManUK> no..
<SatManUK> is that an apt package or not?
<sigma_kubuntu> thats what i using. sum one made a gutsy package with full instructions
<ardchoille> SatManUK: You can search your package cache with:  apt-cache search quasar
<sigma_kubuntu> its in the ubuntu forum. search for quasar
<sigma_kubuntu> its not in the repo for some odd reason
<SatManUK> i found it in linuxcanada but in rpm..
<ardchoille> SatManUK: http://www.linuxcanada.com/
<SatManUK> ok to alien it in
<ardchoille> SatManUK: No, using alien is dangerous
<ardchoille> !alien | SatManUK
<ubotu> SatManUK: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<sigma_kubuntu> no satmanuk theres a prebuilt deb in ubuntuforums.org
<SatManUK> im going their now
<sigma_kubuntu> and it works perfectly
<sigma_kubuntu> so if i search with kmldonkey. il get the same results as searching with limewire?
<SatManUK> im downloading Quasar deb now
<neville__> Just use Frostwire
<SatManUK> im following the how to that was created yesterday
<SatManUK> for postgres
<Ayabara> I have bought a creative zen mp3 player that I want to use with Ubuntu. When I plug it in nothing happens. Amarok sees no devices to connect to. libmtp is installed.
<sigma_kubuntu> neville: i dnt wana use a java app. so will kmlmonkey do the same job?
<neville__> I've never used any of them to be honest, I just run Shareaza in wine =]
<ardchoille> Ayabara: The only thing I could find for Creative Zen was this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199250
<sigma_kubuntu> isnt there something in help.ubuntu.com for the zen in community docs?
<Ayabara> ardchoille: thanks. I'll give the thread a go
<ardchoille> sigma_kubuntu: The only thing I could find was a link to the page I posted
<SatManUK> 52% downloaded..
<SatManUK> its shame its not included in the distro..
<SatManUK> i would be able to download it 10 times faster..
<ardchoille> SatManUK: Quasar?
<SatManUK> yeah
<SatManUK> but i guess its somebodies built package..
<SatManUK> its not officially licenced under kubuntu..
<ardchoille> SatManUK: Quasar isn't included in the distro because it's closed source, and I think you have to purchase it
<SatManUK> and no doubt costs a fortune..
<tehm0nk> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<XceII> Quasar: Works in a drawer.
<ardchoille> hi XceII
<XceII> Hey sweetie.
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: its not closed source!
<XceII> I saw your papers...nice work..
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: it used to be but they changed it
<XceII> Windows is not an opeating system,,It is a psyop.
<ardchoille> SatManUK: My bad, I was wrong.. after further reading I found "Quasar Accounting Software is 100% GPL"
<sigma_kubuntu> u only pay for the pos addon but thats for support
<SatManUK> does that mean though your supposed to purchase it for commerical purposes but not for non commerical?
<XceII> Hey sigma..
<sigma_kubuntu> hey XceII
<sky_> Hi... I'm trying to use kopete to see my windows live message account for the first time
<XceII> Lol sigma..I love U 2.
<sky_> however, i only got the folders, but no users show up...
<XceII> Good folk.
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: no the pos version must be purchased for any purpose
<XceII> stifles.
<SatManUK> sky_: have you set to view online users?
<sky_> can someone help me to get my MSN users on my kopete?
<SatManUK> if they are offline click on the icon
<SatManUK> and show offline users
<SatManUK> ah ok
<sky_> SatManUK: hmm yea i have the "show offline" and "show empty groups" clicked
<SatManUK> well i don't need that - atm anyhow
<SatManUK> and you clicked the little +'s?
<sky_> and I'm sure at least some users are online, so I don't know where they went.
<Slynderdale> Hmm, anyone know of a good gmail notification application for linux?
<sky_> beside the folders, there are no "+"'s
<NickPresta> Slynderdale, gmail-notify. It's in the repos
<sky_> I go to configure -> accounts -> <MSN account> -> Contacts, and I only see 1 contact there on the "allowed contacts", and no one else
<Slynderdale> NickPresta: There seems to be like three in there, hence why I was asking
<sky_> it's obviously my first time using kopete... weird that it got all my folders but only 1 out of my 300 users
<NickPresta> Slynderdale, okay. I was just pointing out gmail-notify. I like it
<sky_> any other suggestions on what i can try?
<XceII> Just a note: Are we giving google too much leeway to our privy with allowing silent allowance?, Something to think about.
<sigma_kubuntu> sky: try sumting besides kopete
<sigma_kubuntu> XceII: just dont deal with google
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<XceII> They have the market, Be smart.
<fignew> ot nazi :P
<sky_> sigma_kubuntu: hmm so is it a known problem?
<ardchoille> fignew: Please be respectful of others
<hypernewbie> hey guys, ive got a slight problem thats very annoying
<NickPresta> hypernewbie, what seems to be the problem?
<hypernewbie> when i installed kubuntu on my compaq presario v2000, it worked fine
<sigma_kubuntu> sky: wouldnt know. ive only used jabber
<hypernewbie> acpi was perfect except i couldnt hibernate(i dont have enough enough swap so thats no surprize)
<Ayabara> anyone know where I can get some help with libmtp stuff?
<hypernewbie> i could suspend fine
<hypernewbie> now, my laptop hangs on a black screen when i g suspend
<NickPresta> Ayabara, what do you need help with?
<hypernewbie> and when i used to hibernate, it'll try to hibernate then say not enough swap then come back
<hypernewbie> now when i hibernate, it is the same black screen lock result
<Ayabara> NickPresta: I try to connect to my Creative Zen in Gutsy. Gnomad2 gives me some mtp errors. Hold on and I will pastebin them.
<sigma_kubuntu> hypernewbie: i get that 2. thats y i dont hibernate or suspend
<hypernewbie> is ther any way to revert acpi settings or something
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: haha, but this is a laptop :P
<NickPresta> Ayabara, can you connect your device using mtp-connect? (mtp-tools)
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: suspend = life
<sigma_kubuntu> hypernewbie: yeah it also happens on a laptop 4me- dell d600
<sigma_kubuntu> hypernewbie: u mean battery life?
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: but it USED to work, like if it never worked then fair enough
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: yeah
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: i USED to be able to suspend fine
<Ayabara> NickPresta: which arguments should I give mtp-connect?
<NickPresta> hypernewbie, I know this is (slightly) unhelpful, but if you check here: http://www.google.com/search?q=laptop%20suspend%20black%20screen%20ubuntu there are many, many pages with information regarding your problem. Perhaps you can narrow it down?
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: then y2.00712k came and it died
<sigma_kubuntu> yeah it works til a certain time 4me. then it black screens
<hypernewbie> haha
<Ayabara> NickPresta: btw, here is my paste if you care to take a look http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48413/
<hypernewbie> timebomb
<sky_> sigma_kubuntu: ok thanks !
<NickPresta> Ayabara, which version of libmtp?
<sigma_kubuntu> hypernewbie: i prefer the devs to fix it. dont wana damage anything
<Ayabara> NickPresta: mtp-detect says no devices are found
<SatManUK> i have installed qasar
<SatManUK> sone all the create users
<Ayabara> NickPresta: libmtp6 from repositories
<XceII> People: All the tools work differently, Per Application: It is up to the applicator to differentiate those tools with (shared) experience that allows group experience...Work together.
<hypernewbie> hmm
<SatManUK> now it says i need to reboot so.. brb y'all
<Ayabara> NickPresta: should I compile from source maybe?
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: i really REALLY want suspend ...
<SatManUK> sky_: did you solve your problem? sorry my computer froze doing an install
<SatManUK> brb after reboot ok
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: interesting cause when my comp goes suspend the pwore light flashes, so that means ubuntu isnt having problems resuming
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: its having problems suspending in the first place
<sigma_kubuntu> ok it didnt ask me2reboot
<NickPresta> Ayabara, version 0.2.1 (libmtp6) should work fine.
<sigma_kubuntu> hypernewbie: same here but the screen neva re activates
<NickPresta> Ayabara, when your device is connected, mtp-detect doesn't find anything?
<sky_> SatManUK; no I'm still trying to search for answer in the net
<Ayabara> NickPresta: no, but lsusb has detected it
<sigma_kubuntu> hypernewbie: wel at least its 90 percent working
<hypernewbie> hypernewbie
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: yeah
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: except u can see kubuntu is like buggy here and there
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: unstable release, lives up to its name
<sigma_kubuntu> so is windows!
<sigma_kubuntu> what release r u using?
<mikes1> I am running hardy on a new laptop
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: gutsy
<mikes1> It detects all h/ware
<mikes1> but not sorted and slow
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: do u know how acpi works?
<hypernewbie> sigma_kubuntu: i'm in /proc/acpi tryin go vi stuff
<hypernewbie> trying to*
<sigma_kubuntu> nope havent a clue
<XceII> Remember: Peeople, Windows is closed sourse, Linus (is-not).
<neville__> Windows is good when it's running inside a virtual machine, Wine can handle my games just fine, life is good
<hypernewbie> erm
<sky_> SatManUK are you back yet?
<hypernewbie> is it a good idea to touch /proc/acpi stuff
<NickPresta> Ayabara, before I give up on solutions, what happens when you run gnomad2 or mtp-detect as root?
<hypernewbie> well, i'm gunna pray and hit the suspend button.
<XceII> lol
<sigma_kubuntu> prob not hypernewbie. just make sure your data is backed up
<hypernewbie> yep.
<hypernewbie> all backed up.
<sigma_kubuntu> wel giv it a go
<surgy> hi :)
<sigma_kubuntu> helo surgy
<XceII> Hibernating should (only) be set (once) all settings in a )total) sys has Been confirmed, Not as a push button to and for the (un) completed system...Think Smart.
<Ayabara> NickPresta: the dump was from when I ran gnomad2 as root. running mtp-detect as root gives the same output from libmtp about an unknown device
<surgy> anyone here good with electronics? i sure could use some help in #kubuntu-offtopic
<NickPresta> Ayabara, hm. Im out of ideas. Perhaps post your problem and output in the forums.
<Ayabara> NickPresta: ok. thanks for helping out
<sigma_kubuntu> ayabara: should hav goten a ipod
<XceII> Off-topic is for coffee drinkers.
<sigma_kubuntu> yes indeed it is
<fgeyser> hi all
<XceII> hi
<XceII> state your problem
<Ayabara> sigma_kubuntu: some might say :-)
<fgeyser> im new to linux, how do i get new apps installed ?
<sigma_kubuntu> does canonical still exist?
<ardchoille> !repos | fgeyser
<ubotu> fgeyser: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<NickPresta> !adept | fgeyser
<ubotu> fgeyser: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<oneeyedelf1> how would I install opera on a 64bit kubuntu?
<fgeyser> thanks
<stdin> oneeyedelf1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#head-8b233e94ad0c1adc2f768dd1dd7c403b6f8ddd75
<fgeyser> what about running microsoft apps ?
<XceII> Re-install 32 bit-increase your buss speed, and +33 on the mem...enjoy.
<NickPresta> !wine > fgeyser
<fgeyser> it was a mission to get bluetooth running, what about vodaphone 3g usb modem ?
<GreatBritain> ok i rebooted but i can't get Quasar Admin to load
<GreatBritain> so i can't create a database?
<sky_> sigma_kubuntu: just FYI: the problem is gone. I simply remove my MSN account and added it again, and the entire contact list came back.
<sky_> sigma_kubuntu: thanks for the help
<sky_> SatManUK: you too.
<sigma_kubuntu> thought that wud help as well!
<SatManUK> sky_: your more than welcome :)
<SatManUK> we all here to help each other :)
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: did it work?
<XceII> Exactly.
<SatManUK> i can't load quasar admin
<sky_> yup. hopefully i'll be able to be answering questions instead of just asking.
<sky_> gotta go now. ttul and thanks again.
<SatManUK> well you can help the next person who gets stuck with kopete..
<sky_> yup
<sigma_kubuntu> satmanuk: hmmm i neva had that problem
<XceII> As A suggestion only, I suggest loading 32 bit versions till you get the hang of linux 1rst, Then load 64 bit so as to save time and problematic solvations....remember, This is only a suggestion.
<SatManUK> im running it now
<SatManUK> via console
<sigma_kubuntu> thats a very good suggestion
<SatManUK> something in the command line didn't work
<SatManUK> gksudo?
<sigma_kubuntu> oh yes satmanuk. the shortcut on da menu uses gksu. u must change it to sudo
<SatManUK> now in understand :)
<sigma_kubuntu> gksudo is gnome
<SatManUK> is that for gnome users?
<SatManUK> or something?
<SatManUK> what uses gksudo?
<tehm0nk> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<SatManUK> ok i created a new company
<sigma_kubuntu> change gksudo to sudo
<NickPresta> sigma_kubuntu, if it uses gksu, the kde equivalent would be kdesu
<sigma_kubuntu> wel i gota run. hope it works 4u
<SatManUK> aha
<sigma_kubuntu> nick: sudo worked in its place 4me
<stdin> use "kdesu"/"kdesudo" not "sudo"
<SatManUK> i created to company
<sigma_kubuntu> stdin: whats the difference?
<stdin> !kdesu | this
<ubotu> this: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<oneeyedelf1> if you used dkpg to install a package, how do you uninstall it?
<NickPresta> oneeyedelf1, dpkg -r PACKAGE
<oneeyedelf1> thanks
<stdin> oneeyedelf1: once it's installed you can remove it with apt-get or adept like any other package
<oneeyedelf1> stdin: I don't find the package in adept
<oneeyedelf1> or apt
<stdin> you should do
<stdin> apt just reads the dpkg database
<SatManUK> when im trying to login its still saying the Quasar Server is not running?
<fgeyser> i can see a app i want to install in add rem app, but it is greyed out. what does it mean ?
<posingaspopular> in response to a virtual box error, I tried the following command with the following output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48417/ any ideas?
<oneeyedelf1> well stdin apt didnt work put dpkg did
<oneeyedelf1> I was using opera-static on an amd64 system
<fgeyser> i can see a app i want to install in add rem app, but it is greyed out. what does it mean ?
<XceII> 64?
<SatManUK> i can connect to the DataBase via Quasar Admin
<SatManUK> but i can't connect to it via Qausar itself suggestions?
<XceII> Guys: Take that same question to google: Its there.
<SatManUK> fgeyser: are you running a fresh install
<SatManUK> have you enabled the internet sources ?
<SatManUK> if you installed from cd without the internet active for me anyway i had to renable them to get access to them
<fgeyser> yes updating at the  moment
<fgeyser> enable the sources in adept ?
<XceII> Time flies when logic prevails.
<fgeyser> is it possible to use 3g modem on linux ?
<XceII> Explain 3g.
<fgeyser> vodaphone 3g usb modem
<SatManUK> Xcell its mobile phone standard
<XceII> Thinks.
<SatManUK> analogue was 1g - digital 2g - 3g is tv on your mobile - faster connection - skype - sling etc..
<XceII> ya skype
<fgeyser> no HSDPA 3.8 mb/s
<fgeyser> connection
<SatManUK> hmm
<SatManUK> dunno then..
<fgeyser> how are you connecting to web ?
<XceII> Wireles?
<XceII> say no.
<fgeyser> yes wireless but not wifi
<fgeyser> Xcell: still there ?
<XceII> I have no experience.
<XceII> 2 new .
<fgeyser> np
<fgeyser> next question
<fgeyser> how to install xp app
<fgeyser> like skype ?
<XceII> Thanks, someone either here , or, #ubuntu may have.
<XceII> Skype is cool.
<stdin> fgeyser: install the linux version of skype maybe?
<fgeyser> where do i lay my hands on it ?
<stdin> skype.com
<SatManUK> from skype.com
<stdin> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<XceII> as in (free) beer.
<fgeyser> lol
<fgeyser> thanks, stupid question
<fgeyser> but so you learn
<SatManUK> anybody wanna help me login to Quasar
<tehm0nk> since i am installed fresh with no windows will kubuntu install grub correctly?
<XceII> na  we all drink from the same info highway,
<tehm0nk> or will i have trouble with it...?
<SatManUK> yes
<SatManUK> tehm0nk: what do you mean correctly?
<tehm0nk> without much trouble setting it up?
<SatManUK> are you dual booting in the wrong order?
<tehm0nk> Yes sir i am
<tehm0nk> lol
<SatManUK> then your gonna fall..
<tehm0nk> for now....
<SatManUK> your singular booting for now
<tehm0nk> i can't get winxp or anything to install
<SatManUK> well grub should work
<tehm0nk> i just want it to work
<SatManUK> it should but three options
<SatManUK> linux
<SatManUK> linux failsafe
<SatManUK> and linux memtest
<tehm0nk> i partitioned off space for crapdows...
<SatManUK> failsafe being recover mode
<SatManUK> yes but when you install windozze it will wipe grub
<SatManUK> you will loose your linux boot
<tehm0nk> is that repairable?
<SatManUK> ya
<tehm0nk> with easybcd?
<SatManUK> from said live cd you love so much - grub install should fix it
<XceII> lol
<tehm0nk> love so much
<tehm0nk> No.
<tehm0nk> :-P
<XceII> I lov that guy.
<tehm0nk> i just wanna run kubuntu at full speed
<tehm0nk> grrrr
<SatManUK> ok..
<SatManUK> so install it then..
<SatManUK> and forget windows totally
<tehm0nk> it's at 90%
<tehm0nk> well if i can't... run wow, update my htc titan
<tehm0nk> or anythign i have to.
<tehm0nk> *wants to buy a real raid card*
<tehm0nk> ugh
<tehm0nk> they're expensive too
<tehm0nk> real raid card + 3 300gb sata2 drives in raid 5 would rock.
<tehm0nk> of course
<tehm0nk> linux would hate me cause i just know it would.
<tehm0nk> do Any of you mess with beryl or compiz?
<tehm0nk> i'd Really like to know how to get all the cool effects going....
<Lynoure> no, Linux plays very nice with many real raid cards
<tehm0nk> if this installs lol
<tehm0nk> dude
<tehm0nk> you dont know my luck with linux
<XceII> Someone help him do it right, Thanks.
<tehm0nk> XceII: are you volunteering?
<tehm0nk> :-P
<XceII> I stifle: I never had to.
<Lynoure> XceII: If someone wants raid 5, and I help, it's usually paid-for gig for me.
<tehm0nk> 94% and i'm wondering if it's gonna do more than that...
<XceII> Well: I never paid cuz intelligent peole are nice.
<tehm0nk> See there is that my luck thing again
<Lynoure> So I guess that rules me out of somebodys here.
<wietse> tehm0nk: just bang it on there, if something's up, there are more than enough people happy to help you sort it out, but try yourself first
<tehm0nk> wietse: really?
<Lynoure> XceII: even the intelligent nice people need to pay rent/morgage, unfortunately just volunteering rarely pays for those
<XceII> Remember: Intelligent (linux) people got U here:, Pass it on.
<wietse> yes of course, thats why we're all here
<tehm0nk> ok out of the 8+ times today trying to install kubuntu...
<tehm0nk> it has Never stalled where it did right now @ 94% Configuring Hardware
<XceII> And Donate!
<XceII> It pays.
<tehm0nk> ok grub failed like normal i guess
<XceII> It's the right thing 2 do.
<wietse> right
<wietse> so the last time you tried it stalled at 94%?
<XceII> Nuff Said: Help the man out.
<tehm0nk> no
<tehm0nk> ok
<tehm0nk> it completed right now.... but it never lagged that long at 94%
<tehm0nk> it was minutes
<tehm0nk> cd wasn't spinning or anything
<tehm0nk> anyways let me try to go by the walkthrough for raid some more
<tehm0nk> if i run into hell and catch on fire
<tehm0nk> i'll see if any of yall have an extinguisher...
<XceII> lol..re-boot and start again.'
<XceII> check bios.
<tehm0nk> ?
<Lynoure> There is so much tehmonk in the logs that it's really hard to see what kind of raid he is trying to set up (I can only see the hw raid 5 he dreams of)...
<tehm0nk> Stripe
<XceII> exactly Lynoure
<tehm0nk> 2 older sata1
<tehm0nk> hey what can i say i'm a boon
<fgeyser> thanks fo all the help igttg
<nct> hello, can I report bugs about KDE 4 RC 2 packages to the kubuntu bug tracker ?
<tehm0nk> off the install topic but just wondering, konquerer seems to have connection issues that i've never gotten in windows...
<stdin> nct: what's the problem?
<XceII> email...Iamtiredofkdebugs@welisten.isp
<tehm0nk> and when i put firefox on here didn't have them either
<nct> here, RC2 packages slightly broke KDE3: when I type ALT+F2, then an internet address, konqueror opens with no address and i got a dialog asking which application I want to use to open text/html-kde4
<nct> while being in KDE3
<nct> it looks like the mime types are a bit mixed-up
<nct> I've followed the instructions on kubuntu.org
<tehm0nk> the walkthrough on raid i'm using doesn't note it, so i'm asking, but since i made a partition for /boot will i have to install grub any differantly?
<stdin> nct: you can report the bug against kdebase-kde4 and we'll have a look
<nct> ok, thank you
<sigma_> hey all - i got both my tv outs working finally!! one on my ati radeon mobility 9000 with a dell d600 laptop and the other on my nvidia card, let me know if anyone wants to know how
<tehm0nk> what i mean is will the command : "cp /usr/lib/grub/i386-pc/* /boot/grub" copy them to the right directory (this maybe be a really stupid question)
<tehm0nk> oh my .....
<tehm0nk> !paste
<sigma_> that means only two things left on my to-do list, activesync and sharing the internet connection (not so important)
<tehm0nk> argh
<tehm0nk> what is that?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nct> stdin, the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-kde4/+bug/176681, thank you :-)
<tehm0nk> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48418/
<tehm0nk> ok now i'm freaking out
<jpatrick> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tehm0nk> jpatrick: thank you for the obvious i'm sorta using that already...
<jpatrick> tehm0nk: opps, sorry
 * jpatrick no experience with raid
<lingard> how do i add a user with remote access?
<stdin> nct: ok I've found what caused that and the good news is I've already uploaded the fix, the bad news is that it'll be a while before it'll be available on i386 as the PPA build system has been locked up by language pack builds
<stdin> nct: should be a couple hours at a guess
<nct> stdin: ok, that's not a big problem, I just have to patch my brain to add konqueror before addresses in alt+f2, anyway thank you for the efficient reactivity :-)
<tehm0nk> ok i think i got it
<tehm0nk> :-D
<tehm0nk> gonna try to reboot
<blekos> hello, i would like help with the sharing permissions. I have installed samba and now I can enable simple sharing with samba. But what does this mean? What is NFS, and how i can install it?
<tehm0nk> Success.
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<hypernewbie> do u need xserver-xgl for compiz?
<tehm0nk> no idea what that is
<tehm0nk> i jsut wanna set it up?
<hypernewbie> well i tried to get all compis-settings-mgr and compis-kde
<tehm0nk> i dont like the #ubuntu channel so i went with kubuntu but blame youtube's video about ubuntu beryl for me wanting to try this stuff
<hypernewbie> then went to settings manager aand the settings did nothing
<hypernewbie> then typed compiz in console and got nothing
<Ayabara> NickPresta: found a note on libmtp saying that 0.2.1 does not support my zen. just thought I'd let you know
<hypernewbie> well i got some error on no xgl
<SatManUK> tehm0nk: you managed to reboot of your hd or cd again?
<SatManUK> tehm0nk: i prefer kde interface to gnome..
<SatManUK> especially gnome / ubuntu it looks to macos for me..
<misslissa> is it possible to play games from Pogo in Kubuntu 7.10
<tehm0nk> SatManUK: the disk is out for the first time and i think i already messed something up
<tehm0nk> :(
<misslissa> I have java installed and it keeps telling me that it is unabled
<misslissa> and its not
<SatManUK> whats the problem?
<tehm0nk> i ran the ubuntu command off that page instead of the kubuntu one
<tehm0nk> for compiz
<misslissa> I dont know why pogo is not detecting that java is installed
<misslissa> pogo is a game web site
<SatManUK> oh i dunno nothing about compiz
<misslissa> I like to play texas holdem
<SatManUK> i dunno even what it is..
<misslissa> I want to switch totally to kubuntu but keep running into trouble
<misslissa> to where i want to go back to easy windows
<SatManUK> misslissa: what exactly are you having problems with
<SatManUK> did you install sun java 6 web start?
<oobe> i find kubuntu to be more stable if installed from a kubuntu cd rather than using apt sources
<misslissa> yes I did
<SatManUK> are you using konqueror or firefox?
<misslissa> and I went on javas home page and verified that it installed correctly
<misslissa> but every time I click on a game it tells me I need to install or enable java
<misslissa> well its installed and enabled
<misslissa> wondering if its compatible
<misslissa> and if its possible to make it compatible
<misslissa> I am using firefox
<oobe> misslissa, can you give me the link
<misslissa> i tried konqueror and it didnt work either
<misslissa> yes
<misslissa> www.pogo.com
<misslissa> and just click on one of the free games
<misslissa> it will tell you to install java
<misslissa> :)
<SatManUK> you have installed the firefox java plugins i guess..
<misslissa> I even tried downloading ie6 for linux
<misslissa> didnt work
<misslissa> yes i did
<SatManUK> i guess that works for me..
<misslissa> It worked for you
<SatManUK> but i have sun java 6 - 5 - ice java
<misslissa> do you have a link for that
<SatManUK> sun java 1.4
<misslissa> no link
<SatManUK> they should be in the package list
<SatManUK> one sec
<misslissa> thanks
<misslissa> very much
<oobe> misslissa, that works for me
<oobe> i have sun-java6-jre installed
<misslissa> hummmm
<misslissa> well how do i make sure that java is enabled
<SatManUK> i have sun-java-6
<SatManUK> i have sun-java-5
<oobe> try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<SatManUK> IcedTea  Java Web Start 1.4
<tehm0nk> what is the desktop cube?
<lingard> how do i install a file that ends .pl?
<misslissa> oh my god
<misslissa> desktop cube is the shiznit
<misslissa> I love the graphics
<misslissa> its a 3d cube that you can move by pressing alt+ctr
<Cugel> lingard that's a perl file. So perl file.pl
<SatManUK> lingard pearl filename.pl
<SatManUK> ie pearl setup.pl
<lingard> ok :)
<tehm0nk> misslissa: it wont work for me?
<Cugel> satman: PERL
<SatManUK> sp..
<misslissa> what is ice java
<misslissa> ??
<misslissa> SatManUK
<oobe> misslissa, did you try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<SatManUK> icedtea-java7-jre
<SatManUK> icedtea-java7-plugin
<lingard> i get:
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/bin
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/doc
<tehm0nk> this sounds stupid but how do i load a theme in emerald manager?
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/etc
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/installer
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/lib
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/man
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/sbin
<jpatrick> !paste | lingard
<ubotu> lingard: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/system_etc
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/usr
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/vmware-vix
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/FILES
<lingard> file:///home/mark/vmware-distrib/vmware-install.pl
<lingard> sorry
<lingard> what i meant to paste was Can't open perl script "vmware-install.pl": No such file or directory
<SatManUK> misslissa: sudo apt-get install icedtea-java7-jre
<blekos> hello i've installed samba to enable file sharing, does this mean every time I start my pc/ session samba service will start as default?
<bsander> blekos: yes
<misslissa> how do you make sure its enabled
<blekos> is this a threat to my system?
<misslissa> or does it enable its self
<oobe> about:plugins
<blekos> cant I just choose when to be started? That is to be disabled by default and if need to start it manually
<blekos> ??
<misslissa> are you using firefox with it
<bsander> blekos: it shouldn't be a threat, but yes you can disable it from starting up automatically
<misslissa> i downloaded it about to try it
<bsander> its in system settings -> advanced -> startup services
<lingard> is there a document that advises on how to install downloaded files? all the ones i seem to find so far overly complicate things
<jpatrick> lingard: is what you need not in the repos?
<lingard> its vmware
<blekos> ok, i founded under System Services. So if i disabled from here, when I needed i can just change status to run or should i restart?
<jpatrick> ah
<lingard> i can't find it in synaptic
<lingard> so i downloaded the file
<lingard> now i don't have a clue how to install it
<jpatrick> !vmware | lingard
<ubotu> lingard: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<tehm0nk> what is the dual monitor link?
<Ayabara> I have compiled libmtp 0.2.4 from source, and now I get an error saying "mtp-detect: error while loading shared libraries: libmtp.so.7: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" when I run it. The file is in /usr/local/lib, so I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to that, but it still doesn't work. Any ideas? Do I have to restart some service for the new path to be used?
<jpatrick> Ayabara: compile with: ./configure --prefix=/use
<jpatrick> Ayabara: compile with: ./configure --prefix=/usr*
<jpatrick> but without the '*'
<Ayabara> jpatrick: you're a lifesaver. thanks ;-)
<jpatrick> Ayabara: just always remember --prefix=/usr ;)
<Ayabara> jpatrick: I can at least promise to try to remember
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<Ayabara> if I have compiled a new version of libmtp, will apps like amarok and gnomad use that version, or do I have to recompile those as well?
<ubuntu> qualcuno parla italiano?
<jpatrick> !it | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu> grazie 1000
<XceII> Ubuntu: Why do you always do that?
<Ayabara> cause now mtp-detect seems to detect my zen, but the apps I have will not connect to it.
<lingard> jpatrick: have you ever used that easyvmx?
<jpatrick> Ayabara: yeah, I think they will have to, we have all kinds of transitions with package rebuilds
<jpatrick> lingard: no
<lingard> :(
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ok now i know i broke it...
<lingard> it says double click ... when its been extracted to run the vm
<lingard> though when i do it opens in kate
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i tried to reboot and it hangs on or after "Running Local Boot Scripts (/etc/rc.local)"
<lingard> whats going wrong?
<hypernewbie> wohoho trippy
<hypernewbie> i just installed xgl and it took over 100% cpu and my comp was crawling
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i say after cause it says [OK]
<Ayabara> jpatrick: now that I have built libmtp 0.2.4 on my system, will amarok and gnomad2 use that version if I compile them as well? do they refer only to the binaries on my system?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i installed the nvidia drivers and the nvidia-xconfig, and compiz stuf
<hypernewbie> i have an ati
<jpatrick> Ayabara: rebuild them I meant
<XceII> tehm0nk-otherpc:  I want to say: sudo touch /forcefsck    but that may be put things back to the begining.
<hypernewbie> and it said using fglrx drivers
<jpatrick> !compiz | hypernewbie
<ubotu> hypernewbie: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<hypernewbie> jpatrick: yeah those are the instructions i followed
<hypernewbie> jpatrick: it worked fine, just at 0.1 frames/sec
<jpatrick> hypernewbie: do you have compiz running?
<hypernewbie> jpatrick: not now, i apt-get removed it
<hypernewbie> jpatrick: xgl too
<tehm0nk-otherpc> XceII can i do that in recovery mode?
<jpatrick> hypernewbie: did you do 'compiz --replace'
<hypernewbie> jpatrick: yeah, i wasnt compiz that was the prob, it was xgl
<XceII> Not sure..I wouldnt suggest that.. If it were me I would do that and start over.
<hypernewbie> jpatrick: compiz --replace ran fine, at a very low framerate
<blekos> for a windows pc to see me usb hd attached to my linux pc do I need samba or nfs?
<XceII> opinion
<blekos> or nothing?
<jpatrick> hypernewbie: xgl ate my memory when I didn't have compiz running
<hypernewbie> jpatrick: heh
<tehm0nk-otherpc> is there a way i can uninstall compiz and the nvidia stuff from recoverymode?
<level1> hi, xorg is going nuts on my computer
<hypernewbie> yes
<hypernewbie> u dont even need recov mode
<hypernewbie> ctrl+alt f2
<level1> its like the volume down button is being pressed over and over again causing everything to jam up.  all myi modifier keys get canceled, so i can't shift
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i can't boot into normal mode as i said
<hypernewbie> oh
<tehm0nk-otherpc> :-P
<hypernewbie> :P
<tehm0nk-otherpc> so how do i do it in recoverymode?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i think something i did with one of those
<hypernewbie> apt-get remove stuff
<hypernewbie> or if u changed and config files, revert them
<tehm0nk-otherpc> can i apt-get list or something to see installed apps?
<hypernewbie> yeah
<hypernewbie> dpkg -l
<hypernewbie> thats a l for lambda
<XceII> tehm0nk-otherpc:  try sudo touch /forcefsck   thats as far as I can go..it cleans incomplete files and puts sys into safe mode..it all depends on how far you failed things up..
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: listen to Xcell, prolly knows more than me
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i tried that in recovery
<tehm0nk-otherpc> just reboot after that?
<XceII> when x fails..when boot is complete
<XceII>  ctrl+alt=backspace................after re-boot
<risto> how to add Kate auto-completiton ?
<risto> php
<XceII> let the sys do its thing..dont exasperate it..let it do its thing 1rst
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ok it checked the file systems
<XceII> what happened
<tehm0nk-otherpc> and hung up like before
<XceII> did U re boot that fast?
<jpatrick> risto: kate -> settings -> plugins and it's there
<tehm0nk-otherpc> "Running Local Boot Scripts (/etc/rc.local)"
<tehm0nk-otherpc> yeah?
<paolo> Hi everybody :)
<XceII> k
<paolo> i've got an arch generic on kubuntu 7.04, i can move to 64 bit upgrading the kernel ??
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: did u remove quiet and splash from the bootloader so it gives heaps of output?
<XceII> hahahahaha..no.
<paolo> i've got an 64bit processor
<paolo> mmm damn
<tehm0nk-otherpc> hypernewbie no?
<paolo> yes i am a newbie
<XceII> we all are..Relax.
<hypernewbie> lol
<tehm0nk-otherpc> haha should i just reinstall again?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> :-x
<paolo> ahahah
<neville> You need AMD64 version of Kubuntu
<paolo> ok so i need to download an 64 bit distro
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: hey, is this the thing: u instaled compiz and stuff, did the nvidia stuff
<paolo> thank you
<XceII> People: All the tools work differently, Per Application: It is up to the applicator to differentiate those tools with (shared) experience that allows group experience...Work together
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: now it doesnt work, it hangs on boot
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: right?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> yeah
<paolo> C ya BYE !! thank u so much
<XceII> k
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: do u use grub?
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: and does recover mode run?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> it runs the local boot scripts and then stops
<tehm0nk-otherpc> yes it runs
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: grub?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> that is where i typed the deal XceII told me to do
<tehm0nk-otherpc> yes to grub
<XceII> I never told u grub.
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: then down the bottom, carefully find the menu item
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc u should see some load of junk followed by quite splash
<hypernewbie> quiet splash*
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: remove quiet and splash, save, reboot
<prxq> Hi. If I install the kernel sources and compile them, I obtain a kernel with the version 2.6.22.9, whereas the installed one is 2.6.22-14. How can I make sure the right sources are installed? (and - why aren't they installed by default)?
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: now it'll give u lots and lots of output while booting so u can see whats wrong
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ok rebooting to see what it does
<hypernewbie> and pray u havent mucked up editing :P
<XceII> lol
<XceII> dont say that
<hypernewbie> oh, i mean...muck up editing bootloader scripts? what kind of idiot does that?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol
<tehm0nk-otherpc> uh
<tehm0nk-otherpc> it told me the exact same thing.
<tehm0nk-otherpc> :-x
<hypernewbie> :(
<tehm0nk-otherpc> what is in the "local boot scripts"
<tehm0nk-otherpc>  in /etv/rc.local
<tehm0nk-otherpc> */ect/rc.local
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: no idea, prolly trying to do something stupid
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: i have no ide ahow nvidia-config works
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: nvidia-xconfig*
<tehm0nk-otherpc> when i list the installed things... is there a way to see page by page?
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: but u can try sudo apt-get remove compiz compiz-settings-manager
<tehm0nk-otherpc> like dos?
<hypernewbie> yeah
<hypernewbie> | more
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ?
<hypernewbie> whatever_command | more
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ok
<XceII> ssudo apt-get remove ./bill gates
<tehm0nk-otherpc> can i search for specific names?
<hypernewbie> | grep something
<tehm0nk-otherpc> like dpkg -l nvidia
<hypernewbie> some_command | grep something
<hypernewbie> or what
<hypernewbie> or that*
<hypernewbie> wait
<hypernewbie> no
<hypernewbie> | grep :P
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ok
<XceII> Have a good day folks,Work together. Thanks.
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i removed the nvidia stuff and compiz
<hypernewbie> pray and reboot
<hypernewbie> wait...noonon
<hypernewbie> dont remove nvidia-xconfig, that'll kill ur display driver configurer
<tehm0nk-otherpc> uh lol
<tehm0nk-otherpc> woops
<hypernewbie> :P
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i'm tellin you i better just start over lol
<hypernewbie> ur choice
<hypernewbie> on that
<hypernewbie> going the microsoft windows way, "bah reinstall"
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol well :-x
<hypernewbie> good luck either way though
<tehm0nk-otherpc> maybe i should sudo nano /ect/rc.local
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ?
<hypernewbie> that wont tell u much
<hypernewbie> i think
<hypernewbie> although
<hypernewbie> u can just try reboot
<hackstacy> hey selam kako is
<tehm0nk-otherpc> dont leave me lol
<hypernewbie> see if it boots wirhout nvidia-xonfig
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i've been trying lol
<hypernewbie> without*
<hypernewbie> did it boot
<tehm0nk-otherpc> no
<hypernewbie> if it didnt boot then ur in for some trouble
<hypernewbie> :(
<tehm0nk-otherpc> now i'm back in recovery
<hypernewbie> well it prob outta my knowledge
<tehm0nk-otherpc> it failed where it did before
<hypernewbie> :(
<eliteshadow> hi
<hackstacy> aha eto te
<eliteshadow> haha
<hackstacy> slusaj ovo je kubuntu IRC chennel
<hypernewbie> wtf?????
<eliteshadow> evo me
<eliteshadow> sta ima
<hypernewbie> i just found that rc.local is 1 line
<hackstacy> tako ako imas neka pitanja ovdje
<hypernewbie> exit 0
<hypernewbie> thats wierd
<jussi01> eliteshadow: english in here please
<hackstacy> dodzes and ljudi ce ti odgovorit
<eliteshadow> aha dobro
<stdin> !en | hackstacy, eliteshadow
<ubotu> hackstacy, eliteshadow: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hackstacy> is this the only kubuntu channel
<hypernewbie> try a sudo startx in recov and see what happens
<eliteshadow> idem sada spavati sellam
<jussi01> hackstacy: what language you need?
<hackstacy> well english is good actually
<hackstacy> i was just wondering if this is the only channel and does ubuntu has its own
<jussi01> hackstacy: :) there are many local channels
<jussi01> hackstacy: #ubuntu for ubuntu
<stdin> there is #ubuntu and several language channels
<hackstacy> so i should just do #join ubuntu
<hackstacy> to get into ubuntu
<tehm0nk-otherpc> o0o an error msg
<hypernewbie> m hmm
<hypernewbie> i like error msgs
<jussi01>  do: /join #ubuntu
<tehm0nk-otherpc> Fatal Server Error:
<hackstacy> yea i knew thats how it goes
<hypernewbie> m hmm
<tehm0nk-otherpc> Caught Signal 11. Server aboting
<hypernewbie> ...
<hypernewbie> i'd take the reinstall path
<hypernewbie> ur xservers gone nuts
<hypernewbie> its not the rc.local script
<SatManUK> my internet just stopped..
<SatManUK> only irc working..
<tehm0nk-otherpc> XIO: fatal IO Error 104 (connection reset by peer) on x Server ":0.0"
<Ayabara> NickPresta: and with the latest version of libmtp and recompiled amarok, it works :-)
<hypernewbie> O.O
<hackstacy> I have a question tho, when i start x and get the login prompt to login into the KDE my screen becomes blank and thne i have to move the mouse to get it back ?
<hypernewbie> try sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<SatManUK> brb i need to reboot internet
<tehm0nk-otherpc> after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol
<tehm0nk-otherpc> nice huh
<hypernewbie> huh?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> this is what happened to me with suse a long time ago
<tehm0nk-otherpc> clicked osmething stupid or something
<tehm0nk-otherpc> rebooted and X died.
<hypernewbie> yeah, linux = shoot urself in the foot easy
<tehm0nk-otherpc> so there is nothing to be done to fix X?
<hypernewbie> windows users wil never understand the power sudo rm -r *
<hypernewbie> try sudo apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<hypernewbie> i derno if that helps in any crazy way
<hypernewbie> someone that knows mroe about xserver should take over -.-
<tehm0nk-otherpc> wasn't installed?
<arnaud__> hi
<hypernewbie> ...
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol
<tehm0nk-otherpc> so i attempted to install it?
<hypernewbie> no...
<hypernewbie> i derno now
<hypernewbie> but yeah, ur x server died
<hypernewbie> i think
<tehm0nk-otherpc> reboots in kubunto live
<tehm0nk-otherpc> again
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol
<hypernewbie> lol
<hypernewbie> although i think what went wrong
<hackstacy> hey why does it say ones ip address when they sign in how secure is that?
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: did u do the /etc/apt/sources.list thing?
<hackstacy> and@78-57-17-187.ip.zebra.lt
<hackstacy> ????
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: cause u dont need to do it if ur on gutsy
<tehm0nk-otherpc> probably?
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: and if u did u prolly got some outdated packages
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i dont know
<hypernewbie> tehm0nk-otherpc: and outdated packages  = evil
<tehm0nk-otherpc> what do you mean by that
<gh> curious, I recently installed the restricted nvidia drivers, however, my chip is in the legacy driver not the latest that kubuntu installed. so all i have is a white screen when kdm launches. any ideas on method to at least get it back to using the nv driver?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> do did i do that when?
<hypernewbie> well in the thing, it tells u to do
<hypernewbie> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main universe
<hypernewbie> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main universe
<hypernewbie> thats for feisty, which is old
<tehm0nk-otherpc> Nooo i didnt do that
<hypernewbie> relatively
<hypernewbie> oh ok
<hackstacy> people are being ignored here i belive lol
<hypernewbie> then i derno what went wrong
<tehm0nk-otherpc> but i did run the command for ubuntu?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> then i ran the one for kubuntu
<bsander> gh: you can edit /etx/X11/xorg.conf and replace every instance of "nvidia" with "nv"
<bsander> or alternatively run sudo spkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tehm0nk-otherpc> well i'll be almost done installing in a minute :-x
<tehm0nk-otherpc> brb on the other box...
<bsander> which will take you through a wizard and sets up a new xorg.conf for you
<hypernewbie> hahaha
<hypernewbie> all that time spent, and a reinstall is just 5 mins away!
<bsander> 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' i mean
<bazhang> hackstacy plenty secure
<gh> bsander, thank you very much. any history with installing the legacy driver?
<bsander> nope sorry, i have a recent one :)
<gh> hehe =[
<Migs-se> hello
<hypernewbie> heh, i should submit a bug for knetworkmanager
<Migs-se> does anyone have any experience with LinuxMCE?
<hypernewbie> when u click manual configuration, you're in manual configuration for good until u clean the config file
<jussi01> Migs-se: is that a distro? or a program?
<bsander> Migs-se: yes, and it wasn't pretty :(
<bsander> that stuff is evil
<Migs-se> I think it's a add on distro?
<bsander> i installed it and it went changing my hostname and network connections and stuff like that
<Migs-se> installed Kubuntu 7.04 then installed the 2 cd installation ontop of Kubuntu
<jussi01> Migs-se: if you are looking for a media centre pc I reccomend looking at mythbuntu
<bsander> really nasty stuff, i actually got so sick of working around the stuff it created that I decided to do a reinstall instead of an upgrade when Gutsy came out..
<Migs-se> I see
<Migs-se> well, I have a odd problem, since I was trying to get the correct Ati drivers for the TV-out to work
<Migs-se> at the moment it is looping the following...
<Migs-se> Starting up...
<Migs-se> Loading, please wait...
<Migs-se> mdadm: no devices listed in conf file were found.
<Migs-se> kinit: name_to_dev_t(/dev/disk/by-uuid/694214d0-f2bc-42d0-86d8-6ef6a354193c) - hdc5(22,5)
<Migs-se> kinit: trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/694214d0-f2bc-42d0-86d8-6ef6a354193c
<Migs-se> kinit: No resume image, doing normal boot...
<Migs-se> Ubuntu 7.04 dcerouter tty1
<Migs-se> dcerouter login:
<Migs-se> the screen then changes to...
<Migs-se> Sun, 16 Dec 2007 13:00:25 +0200 RECV:
<Migs-se> Sun, 16 Dec 2007 13:00:25 +0200 Helper Script End
<Migs-se> and it loops from there
<Migs-se> usually, LinuxMCE fills in the details to contonue, but it's not doing that now
<jussi01> !paste | Migs-se
<ubotu> Migs-se: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Migs-se> what I did was follow this guide to install the Ati driver: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Configuring
<Migs-se> which resulted in the problem I have now
<jussi01> Migs-se: please remember to use the pastebin!
<bazhang> Migs-se: you want might to look at geexbox
<Migs-se> I've tryed, can't get the remote working
<Migs-se> but TV-Out works great
<SatManUK> guys how do i make a folder accessable to apache
<SatManUK> so like i can do /phpmyadmin and /phpsql-ledger
<SatManUK> I wanna run /nolapro
<hypernewbie> SatManUK: copy it into the public_html or wheever u set that to?
<Migs-se> *it's
<tehm0nk> tadaa
<tehm0nk> lol
<tehm0nk> installing updates...
<tehm0nk> hopefully they dont gank this nice thing away again
<tehm0nk> weird...
<tehm0nk> it says a new distro is available?
<tehm0nk> but i just dl'd this?
<thomas_> what version are you useing atm tehm0nk?
<tehm0nk> supposed to be 7.1?
<vzduch> 7.10, you mean..
<tehm0nk> yeah
<tehm0nk> but it said there was a version update lol
<SatManUK> what do i edit if i want to put it in the same location as phpmyadmin ie /var/lib/
<SatManUK> nolapro
<ahnkle> i have a box running dapper, and i am looking to update it to gutsy. can i do this by a distro-update?
<jpatrick> ahnkle:
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<vzduch> ahnkle: if you care about a long-life-capable system you should wait another half year for Hardy anyway
<ahnkle> so i need to fully update in steps to the next release?
<bazhang> yup
<ahnkle> ok - thanks peeps
<jpatrick> ahnkle: there is a dapper -> hardy thing planned, but I don't know much about it
<SatManUK> ok im making progress i moved the program to /var/www and it works
<SatManUK> but i have some issues it needs resolving
<SatManUK> gd - needed for creating dynamic charts
<SatManUK>  
<SatManUK> Please add this extension to your PHP installation. Either recompile with gd support or uncomment the ;extension= line in your php.ini file for gd.
<SatManUK> where do i find the php.ini file?
<MooseMorals> SatMan, try the command "locate php.ini"
<jpatrick> SatManUK: /etc/php5/apache2
<jpatrick> !es | usuario
<ubotu> usuario: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<vzduch> jpatrick: someone bearing a Spanish nickname doesn't automatically imply he/she is going to molest us w/ Spanish :P
<jpatrick> vzduch: better safe than sorry :p
<SatManUK> how to install curl support into php.ini
<SatManUK> i have installed curl
<Cugel> People: I use Compiz. When I run xsnow (the simple snow thing we all like) the flakes and everything leave trails, so it doesn't work. Any ideas how to solve that?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, do you know if the suse kde menu is in the ubuntu repos
<jpatrick> Paddy_EIRE: you mean kickoff?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah thats it :)
<jpatrick> no
<jpatrick> it's a massive patch against kdelibs
<Paddy_EIRE> oh.. I must search about for it
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<SatManUK> jpatrick: do you know anything about installing gd or curl into php?
<jpatrick> SatManUK: no
<SatManUK> ok
<SatManUK> thanks anyway
<jpatrick> SatManUK: is installing php5-curl not enough?
<Paddy_EIRE> jpatrick, this looks like it should help me out
<Paddy_EIRE> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616480&highlight=kickoff
<jpatrick> Paddy_EIRE: interesting
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Paddy_EIRE> single deb
<Paddy_EIRE> jpatrick, do you know which screen recording software he is running from the terminal http://news.softpedia.com/news/Install-Kickoff-KDE-Menu-in-Kubuntu-Ubuntu-46601.shtml
<Paddy_EIRE> looks handy
<jpatrick> Paddy_EIRE: no, but i'll look into that deb
<jpatrick> Paddy_EIRE: implemented in KDE4 directly at least :)
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<SatManUK> you know jpatrick i installed curl not php5-curl so thats prob why im still getting issues..
<Paddy_EIRE> so will kde4 make hardy after all?
<jpatrick> SatManUK: installed php4-gd?
<jpatrick> Paddy_EIRE: no, hardy is a Long Term Support and KDE4 is too unstable
<Paddy_EIRE> oh I see
<SatManUK> i installed just "curl" not phpx-curl
<SatManUK> i installed php5-curl and its ok now
<SatManUK> same for php5-gd
<jpatrick> SatManUK: ok, great :)
<jpatrick> Paddy_EIRE: however we should have KDE4.1 for Hardy+1
<Paddy_EIRE> excellent
<jpatrick> Paddy_EIRE: installing that package will override your kicker
<SatManUK> now i just need zend Optimizer
<SatManUK> which it provides a link for
<Paddy_EIRE> I installed that kubuntu kickoff deb yet I'm wondering how to add it to the panel
<Paddy_EIRE> restart kde so that it shows up perhaps??
<Paddy_EIRE> then add it
<jpatrick> right kick kicker -> add applet
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah it aint there
<Paddy_EIRE> brb
<jpatrick> wait
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<jpatrick> killall kicker && kicker
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<ardchoille> dcop kicker default restart
<SatManUK> dont you just hate when you downloading the last file and the creator requires all your personal information. I haven't a clue who Zend are but i need to register my details with then to download Zend Optimizer
<blekos> could you tell me where icon themes are placed after install?
<jpatrick> blekos: ~/.kde/share/icons
<blekos> thnx
<ardchoille> !away > TimS|away
<imbecile> kubuntu runs kde4 correct?
<ardchoille> !kde4 | imbecile
<ubotu> imbecile: KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<imbecile> ahh so its not released yet?
<Paddy_EIRE> works well jpatrick.. you can right click kickoff and change it back to the classic kde menu also
<jpatrick> imbecile: schuduled for January
<imbecile> cool deal
<Paddy_EIRE> jpatrick, it also uses the kubuntu logo for the button... If I try to make the panel smaller the image does not re-size with it.
<jpatrick> Paddy_EIRE: no idea about that, sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs
<Paddy_EIRE> I think I will keep it the normal size and just set it to auto hide or something... my laptop res is 1280x800 so the normal kde panel is quite space consuming
<etfb> Does anyone know how to make knetworkmanager connect automatically to a known wifi access point?
<etfb> It works in Feisty but not in Gutsy on the same hardware.
<Paddy_EIRE> etfb, have it save your key and pass on kde wallet
<etfb> Already does that.
<Paddy_EIRE> then all you do is type the kde wallet pass
<etfb> Yep, but it doesn't connect.  Usually have to select the SSID two or three times before it will connect.
<Paddy_EIRE> :/
<imbecile> ok heres my thing. I have a dual boot system with 3 partitions. if I delete my ubuntu partition and my storage partition and install there will i have issues with grub? or should i reinstall both OS?
<etfb> imbecile: what are your OSes?  Which is on which partition?
<imbecile> basically im trying to install kubuntu over ubuntu with a fresh install and not mess up my windows partition because its for work
<etfb> imbecile: (cute nickname BTW.  Makes me feel like I can go straight to insulting you, which saves a lot of time on IRC)
<Paddy_EIRE> imbecile, yeah you will have issues with grub as it will not be there
<Paddy_EIRE> imbecile, 1 sec
<etfb> imbecile: there's a file that Grub uses, something like boot.menu or somesuch.  Let me find it...
<imbecile> im thinking it may work even though i wont be able to get into windows without kubuntu reinstalled
<Paddy_EIRE> imbecile, pick the guide thats appropriate for you http://apcmag.com/node/5162/
<Paddy_EIRE> hope it helps
<imbecile> thanks :)
<Paddy_EIRE> imbecile, fixing the win boot loader is easy
<etfb> Paddy_EIRE: excellent link.  Bookmarked.  Thanks!
<Paddy_EIRE> sure
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<etfb> imbecile: nope, it's /boot/grub/menu.lst, but I'd be nervous about hand-editing it.  I think our friend from the land o
<ahnkle> is there an alternative to update-manager for kubuntu?
<etfb> ... the leprechauns is your best bet.
<etfb> ahnkle: For what?
<Paddy_EIRE> ahnkle, kde uses adept afaik
<ahnkle> so i can do an update from dapper to edgy
<Paddy_EIRE> oh.. not sure about that
<ardchoille> !update | ahnkle
<ubotu> ahnkle: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Paddy_EIRE> I would do that in a terminal anyway ahnkle
<etfb> ahnkle: I'd be nervous about upgrading instead of reinstalling from scratch, personally... but I just reinstalled with Gutsy and it's certainly a pain getting everything working again.
<etfb> Even WITH good backups!
<etfb> ardchoille: where do you get a list of all those !commands?  There's some good stuff there!
<ardchoille> etfb: I've been in this channel for a while :)
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ahnkle> using apt-get is "not recommended...much less reliable"
<ardchoille> etfb: See that first url ^^
<etfb> Hmmmph!  All-knowing indeed.  If ubotu is so smart, it can tell me: if half a chicken lays half an egg in half a day, how many oranges can you stuff up a chimney?  Eh?  Eh?  See, not so all-knowing!
<etfb> (But I digress.)
<etfb> (Oh, and thanks ardchoille.)
<xeo> Hi, so I installed the latest flash and Firefox still won't work properly any ideas why?
<ardchoille> xeo: Does firefox show the flash plugin in about:plugins?
<xeo> I dont' see it
<ardchoille> xeo: How did you install it?
<xeo> well the first time I just let the plugin manager do it
<xeo> that didn't work
<xeo> so I just download the bin and did a sh ./ 'name of bin'
<ardchoille> !flash | here is some info to get you started:
<ubotu> here is some info to get you started:: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<rodya_> !Gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Cugel> Anyone else using xsnow and compiz?
<Paddy_EIRE> not me... using beryl still
 * Paddy_EIRE <-- prefers beryl-manager
<etfb> Cugel: I keep meaning to check compiz out.  Is it worth the potential CPU drain?
<Cugel> Of course it is. One look at a wobbly window is enough to hook anyone.
<etfb> Cugel: spoken like a true Linux believer
<xeo> just gave gnash a try; makes an attempt to load medai but doesn't play it
<etfb> Cugel: is it true that the installer only gives you the option to install compiz if your CPU is powerful enough?  I ask because I have 1.5GHz Toshiba and I never got asked...
<Paddy_EIRE> xeo, which site
<Paddy_EIRE> xeo, works with youtube just fine
<Cugel> Just install it manually. 256 mb should be enough, really.
<xeo> lets say If I got to someone page on myspace that has music or if I go to crunchyroll.com to watch anime it won't play the vids
<kreib> !gmip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kreib> !gimp
<ubotu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<etfb> Cugel: Doddle!  I have 1.5Gb, so I should be OK.  I'll give it a whirl.  Thanks!
<Paddy_EIRE> xeo, yeah it is still in very very early stages of development so dont expect the sun the moon and the stars from it just yet
<Paddy_EIRE> !gnash | xeo
<ubotu> xeo: An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Paddy_EIRE> p.s. I hate flash... it sucks :P
<xeo> its kinda working thanks
<etfb> Paddy_EIRE: how so?  Just in the general "web is for HTML" philosophical sense, or is it the specific implementation you hate?
<Paddy_EIRE> etfb, yeah I just find it completely unnecessary
<etfb> Paddy_EIRE: Before YouTube came and effectively solved the codecs issue once and for all, I'd've agreed with you.  Now, not so much.
<Cugel> (just trying again): When I run xsnow (the simple snow thing we all like) the flakes and everything leave trails, so it doesn't work. Anyone familiar with the problem?
<etfb> Is xsnow part of JWZ's set of screensavers, Cugel ?
<Cugel> no, it's the age-old x thing.
<SatManUK> i got nolapro running .. i managed to download zend optimizer simple ./install to configure it.. i can live with that..
<kreib> apt-get gimp tells of unauthenticated packages, whats up with that, will it break things?
<etfb> Cugel: Evidently I'm too young...  (I keep telling myself that -- 467 isn't that old)
<Cugel> Won't break stuff.
<arditxo> hi all
<arditxo> could someone help me please
<Cugel> Ask.
<ardchoille> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<etfb> kreib: I think it's just that the packages aren't subject to the full Ubuntu quality control, but they're not full of ebola virus or anything
<arditxo> :)
<etfb> !patience > me
<etfb> Odd... I expected that command to work, and it didn't...  where's that doco again...
<ardchoille> etfb: The factoids?
<arditxo> i'm trying to restore the default desktop in kubuntu, i mean i want to remove compiz but i can't
<kreib> ok, if ti breaks, I rely on you guys to fix it
<etfb> Ah, I just got the factoid name wrong, ardchoille .  NEver mind.
<arditxo> i've been looking for info but there's nothing really worthy over there
<etfb> arditxo: What happens when you try?
<arditxo> it just keeps running the compiz effects
<Dragnslcr> arditxo- "kwin --replace" will switch back to the normal kwin window manager
<arditxo> i mean the nice window effects, transparencies and all the compiz stuff
<etfb> arditxo: You may need to restart X (ie either log out and in, or else Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<arditxo> yeah, i actually did that, but it doesn't really work fine
<Dragnslcr> arditxo- and you can uninstall the compiz packages through Adept
<arditxo> it hooks
<Cugel> let me guess, you lost window borders.
<etfb> arditxo: prefix your replies with the nick of the person you're talking to; it makes it easier to follow your train of thought.
<etfb> arditxo: you can probably use tab completion to make that easier
<arditxo> well i did it through sudo apt-get autoremove compiz*
<Cugel> try purge instead of autoremove
<arditxo> yeh right cugel
<arditxo> hehehe
<Dragnslcr> arditxo- and what packages did it say it was uninstalling?
<arditxo> i tried that too
<arditxo> mm
<etfb> arditxo, Cugel: I think the syntax is sudo apt-get --purge remove [package], isn't it?  Or is there a purge verb?
<icecruncher> hi all
<arditxo> compiz core, compiz gnome, ... i think they all have been apparently uninstalled.
<Dragnslcr> arditxo- I would just use Adept. Search for "compiz" and remove any installed packages that it lists
<arditxo> i did the purge stuff with aptitude purge ... something like that
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<arditxo> ok i'll try with adept
<iba_padamu> i installed kubuntu, but i didn't install grub. how can i boot it from vista?
<etfb> !grub | iba_padamu
<ubotu> iba_padamu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arditxo> all right, i run adept and as it says, there aren't any compiz packets installed
<arditxo> (and there's a list with all compiz related packets)
<etfb> arditxo: if you're still seeing compiz effects, it must be because (a) you haven't restarted X yet, or (b) you've somehow installed it outside the package management system, ie with configure/make
<arditxo> aha
<etfb> arditxo: (That's my guess, anyhow.  Aha?)
<arditxo> well I think it must be the (b) I mean
<etfb> arditxo: Do you remember explicitly doing that?  I mean, unless you suffer frequent blackouts, it's not the sort of ordeal you'd forget...
<arditxo> and so how could I restart the X, should I restart the session maybe
<icecruncher> i get a black screen after login into my e17 session... any suggestions?
<arditxo> mmm I think I did something like that, something with configure...
<etfb> arditxo: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarts X.  Be careful to close documents first!
<Dragnslcr> arditxo- logout, and at the login screen, there's an option to restart the X server
<etfb> icecruncher: What's e17?
<arditxo> ok, I'll do that
<arditxo> thx
<icecruncher> enlightment
<arditxo> anyway I think I'll be back soon :)
<etfb> icecruncher: what happens if you press Enter?  Do you get a login prompt in text mode?
<icecruncher> nope
<etfb> "You are now crossing the state line between 'etfb knowing stuff' and 'etfb being completely ignorant'.  Have a nice day!"
<etfb> Which is to say: sorry, icecruncher , can't help you there.  I've never used E17.
<icecruncher> that's ok, thanks anyway
<arditxo> ok guys, now it works!
<arditxo> thanks really :)
<Dragnslcr> You're welcome
<etfb> arditxo: Another satisfied customer.  Be sure to leave your money on the fridge!  (But seriously: glad it worked.  I hate mysteries!)
<arditxo> i got one more question... does anyone tried the openttd ?
<arditxo> hehehe
<arditxo> :)
<RurouniJones> etfb: Who shot kennedy? It is really bugging me :p
<etfb> RurouniJones: Lee Harvey Oswald, acting alone.  Not everything Oliver Stone says is gospel.  Oh, and...
<etfb> !offtopic
<arditxo> i don't know why but i don't get it working
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dragnslcr> RurouniJones- Microsoft, of course
<arditxo> has someone tried the openttd game?
<etfb> Ah - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Openttd (there is no god but Google, and Wikipedia is its prophet).  Never heard of it.  What's happening when you try?
<arditxo> it just doesn't run
<arditxo> the typical bouncing icon appears but after a while it goes off
<etfb> arditxo: Any time I see that (entirely too often!) I check the X error log, thus: tail -f .xsession-errors
<etfb> arditxo: Sometimes it's useless, but occasionally it tells you what's wrong
<arditxo> ok i'll try that
<etfb> OK, well it's half-past-midnight here, and even if I'm taking tomorrow off, I need my beauty sleep.  Bye all!
<arditxo> bye and thanks a lot
<bazhang> bye
<arditxo> as i saw, there's a bug i don't understand with openttd
<arditxo> it says: Your 'sample.cat' file is corrupted or missing!
<arditxo> what is that?
<SatManUK> im sure i must have installed flash into firefox at some point oh well let it download..
<WaltzingAlong> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubotu> kubuntu-restricted-extras: Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10 (gutsy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<bin4ry> hey zusammen
<bin4ry> schönen 3. advent
<bazhang> german bin4ry?
<bin4ry> yea, oh i see this chan is english ?
<bazhang> righto
<bazhang> you want the german one?
<bin4ry> well this ones ok as well
<boguh> is it possible that my nvidia Quadro nvs 280 SD (64 mb) is a bit to slow for kde4?
<bazhang> cool
<bazhang> boguh: I would suspect kde4 first
<bin4ry> i want to configure thunderbird to keep my received mails on the mail server and instead delete mails which are older then x days
<bin4ry> is this possible ?
<boguh> bazhang because its not finished?
<bazhang> boguh: aye
<bin4ry> some1 knows if thunderbird is able to do this ?
<bazhang> not sure bin4ry, but there is this: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Thunderbird_:_FAQs
<DoYouKnow> hi. I have Kubuntu on a broadcom 802.11g laptop. Whenever I connect to something, I am quickly disconnected and time outs occur frequently. It seems that this has gotten worse from Ubuntu 7.04 -> Kubuntu 7.10
<DoYouKnow> I have only tried this with ubuntu 7.04 and kubuntu 7.10, much with ubuntu 7.10
<DoYouKnow> I tried a little but don't really recall the results
<DoYouKnow> *not much with
<bazhang> !wireless | DoYouKnow
<ubotu> DoYouKnow: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<voicu> is it normal to have about 30 konqueror processes open even there is no konq window opne?
<bin4ry> bazhang: nice, thx man prob is solved.
<bin4ry> nice 3rd advent
<bazhang> same to you bin4ry :}
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<berkes> Ever since an update last week, my nspluginviewer (flash) crashes on konqueror all the time. It also refuses to show flash on a page in the first place.
<berkes> i've been going trough the isseureports on launchpad, but no luck. Any hints?
<LUG> Hi all. Does exist any graphical app to configure DHCP service?
<romunov> a lame google search: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/dhcpweb.htm
<romunov> perhaps it helps...
<bazhang> knetwork-manager LUG?
<LUG> basta digitarlo da console in qualsiasi directory?
<bazhang> LUG: you want to do this in the console? this is an English channel so I'm just guessing :}
<LUG> Sorry :-P
<LUG> I need to configure my DHCP Server not configure DHCP configuration on network interface
<Tm_T> Extrapan100^BNC: I hope you're not going to use "awaynick" often ;(
<LUG> My DHCPD don't start saying no network interface was associated with it
<malamsu> i'm using intelhda sound card, no sound on kubuntu 7.10. what shall i do?
<Newbie_Kubuntu> malamsu: using Knoppix, do you have sound?
<malamsu> when i was using kubuntu 6.10, i can hear the sound
<Newbie_Kubuntu> malamsu: do  you see the "speaker" icon in the kicker("task bar") ?
<malamsu> yeah with x mark
<bsm> hi, anyone running kde4? :9
<bsm> :)
<Newbie_Kubuntu> That's important
<Newbie_Kubuntu> malamsu: If you double click on the icon, what comes out?
<Zombie> Hello.
<malamsu> no mixer
<Zombie> How do I configure the KDM maanager not to show the list of logins at the login screen?
<Newbie_Kubuntu> malamsu: If you click on the "K" menu > Multimedia > Kmix, what comes out?
<malamsu> just the same. current mixer -
<Newbie_Kubuntu> If click with the secondary (right) button on the icon, can you walk through all options and check it?
<pastryness> can someone help me with a name of a pckage, where the stats/graphs of you system's performance sits on the kde toolbar? like network upload and download graph, cpu usage graph etc.. or stats. just need a name please
<malamsu> there're mute, and open mixer window, and quit.
<Tm_T> pastryness: hmm, no idea what app youre talking about, sorry
<pastryness> anything similar?
<Tm_T> Conky ?
<Newbie_Kubuntu> I've heard about Conky, too
<Newbie_Kubuntu> malamsu: when you select "open mixer window" what does it happen?
<malamsu> just the same. that window appears again
<vredchenko> \help
<vredchenko> \h
<Dragnslcr> pastryness- do you have kicker-applets installed?
<pastryness> i dont even know what that is
<pastryness> what is it?
<Dragnslcr> It's a package
<vredchenko> hi everyone, I've just installed kubuntu and have a problem with recognising my wireless usb adapter, has anyone encountered this problem before?
<pastryness> for?
<methice> Hi, i ve got a little pb, i've got kubuntu and compiz running and only 2 desktop avaible ...
<gabriel_> is there any way to get thumb mouse button to work as the back button in Dolphin file manager??
<Dragnslcr> pastryness- additional applets that you can add to the kicker panel. One of them is a CPU/memory graph applet
<gabriel_> I searched google and saw some posts on it ubuntu forums, but no solution!
<Dragnslcr> gabriel_- I think I use imwheel for that. Not sure if there's an easier way
<pastryness> Dragnslcr: thanks alot, i'll try it out
<gabriel_> pastryness: have u tried superkaramba?
<methice> no one know ?
<gabriel_> Dragnslcr: ok thanks
<pastryness> gabriel_: now whats that do?
<bin4ry> another question: is there an easy way to migrate from ximian evolution to thunderbird?
<Dragnslcr> methice- you can set the number of cube faces in Compiz's settings
<gabriel_> pastryness: well it puts the stats on your dekstop.. there are many layouts. maybe it can put it in system tray as well, dunno really
<pastryness> okay, thanks gabriel_, i'll try out kicker-applets frist, then if i dont like it i'll try out superkaramba, thanks
<gabriel_> pastryness: actually it can show a lot of stuff, highly configurable
<gabriel_> pastryness: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net/ssuperkaramba.html
<pastryness> ooh
<gabriel_> it's quite easy i to use i think
<pastryness> just wondering how to show this 'kicker toolbar' in my panel now that ive installed it
<Newbie_Kubuntu> Just an easy question for all: in the command line, I need a shell script to change from present directory to another , I've tried "cd /name_of_folder" but when after executing the script it happens... nothing :-(
<gabriel_> maybe u can try writing an alias
<Newbie_Kubuntu> Thanks, Gabriel, though I needed the script to work like a ".lnk" file in Windows: i execute it and it changed the present directory
<pastryness> it tells me kicker is already running :/
<Kingzar> Help my external harddisk was working fine for 2 days
<gabriel_> Newbie_Kubuntu: but can't u execute the alias?
<Newbie_Kubuntu> (and so (unlike an alias) in certain folder, I can delete the script, copy to another place, and so on...)
<Kingzar> but today after a fresh boot, it doesn´t work anymore
<vredchenko> quit
<Kingzar> i got an error, No such mount!
<gabriel_> so what about a bash script that does the same? and u call it with ./myscript?
<gabriel_> then u can move the script around
<Newbie_Kubuntu> Yes, yes, Gabriel, I've tried, but after executing the script... it does not change my folder
<pastryness> Dragnslcr: help me out with this 'kicker' pls? i dunno what it is :/ but when i run it in teminal it says its already running :/
<Newbie_Kubuntu> (if I tell the script "echo hello" it works, but it seems that it changes the folder to itself, not to my session)
<gabriel_> yeah...
<gabriel_> well wish i could help u :)
<gabriel_> maybe go to a bash channel or something
<Newbie_Kubuntu> TO BE BASHED, NOOO
<Newbie_Kubuntu> :-)
<Newbie_Kubuntu> :-D
<Zombie> How do I configure the KDM maanager not to show the list of logins at the login screen?
<gabriel_> hehe
<Newbie_Kubuntu> Well, I will go to a bash channel :-), God bless you, bye, bye!
<Zombie> pastryness: Kicker is your task bar.
<pastryness> oh
<pastryness> then how do i run these 'kicker-applets' that i just downloaded?
<Tm_T> pastryness: rightclick your kicker, add -> add applets
<Zombie> Did you download them using aptitude/synaptic?
<pastryness> apt
<pastryness> i see
<pastryness> :D
<pastryness> thanks alot
<Zombie> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<Zombie> How do I make this message stop prompting me?
<Paddy_EIRE> throw a packet of mince meat at it Zombie
<SatManUK> why does firefox have to download plugins for every user
<SatManUK> isn't it more sense to have a shared plugin directory?
<jpatrick> SatManUK: they're stored in the users home dir
<Zombie> It does.
<SatManUK> i figured that as im downloading adobe flash for the second time
<SatManUK> why can't they be stored in /usr/share or something.. so they are only downloaded once..
<Zombie> You need to sudo apt-get flash-player-plugin
<jpatrick> SatManUK: does flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse not cut it?
<SatManUK> i don't know..
<Zombie> That will install it system wide.
<SatManUK> i already have flash on konqueror its just firefox complaining
<SatManUK> downloading it now..
<SatManUK> at 5k/s
<Zombie> Slow mirror?
<abcd> Can anyone recommend any portable mp3 player ( no ipod) that runs smoothly with ubuntu and is seen as pendrive by the system without drivers ( or other stuff) installation?
<SatManUK> yes that package answered my question..
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks   : )
<zass> hi
<BluesKaj> hi zass
<jhutchins> abcd: Um, iPod shuffle?
<galorin> I'd like to get some music onto an SD card for my car stereo.  What's a good app to use for this?
<jhutchins> abcd: The thing about the iPods is that their indexing system is cryptic, they don't work off of human readable song titles.  Since the shuffle doesn't have any menu features, it works fine as a memory stick.
<abcd> jhutchins: ipod has not a radio, i'm looking for player with a radio
<jhutchins> galorin: konqueror
<jhutchins> galorin: amarok
<BluesKaj> galorin , just copy and paste the files to the SD card , I was able to add some photos to my SD card when my 1G usb drive was full, so I could load them on to my son's pc ...was surprised but it worked fine
<galorin> I have a lot of files in ogg on my system, but my car can only do mp3 or wma
<galorin> Was told they sound better, so when I ripped my cd's I did ogg.  I think they do sound better
<BluesKaj> galorin, use soundkonverter to convert the files to mp3
<BluesKaj> dunno why ppl use mp3 now , when HDDs are so large ,to preserve sound quality whynot just save them as wav or flac files
<galorin> When you've got a not so large HDD,it has to be done.
<BluesKaj> yup
<romunov> because some of us don't hear the difference, especially on crappy speakers/headphones
<BluesKaj> hehe , no kidding
<Kohlrabi> But when you switch to a stereo sytem you hear it
<Kohlrabi> +s
<romunov> not at volumes that i listen to :)
<Kohlrabi> BluesKaj> dunno why ppl use mp3 now | mp3 makes no sense, aye. Either use AAC or vorbis, depends on how "free" you want to be :)
<Kohlrabi> romunov: :)
<bazhang> with flac there is a difference though imo
<Kohlrabi> bazhang: difference to what?
<bazhang> Kohlrabi: difference discernible to the human ear :}
<Kohlrabi> depends
<Kohlrabi> MP3 is transparent for most people at certain bitrates
<Kohlrabi> but that depends on many factors
<_nix_> Hello everybody, I clicked "Hide Menubar" in ktorrent>options. anyone know how can bring the menubar back?
<bazhang> true
<Kohlrabi> like exhaustion, and if you are likely to notice MP3-artifacts
<Kohlrabi> but most newer lossy codecs get transparent at much lower bitrates
<Kohlrabi> and MP3 has mayn intrinsic flaws
<_nix_> Kohlrabi: like HE-AAC v2 at 48kbit
<Kohlrabi> it's really so 1990 to use it :)
<BluesKaj> Kohlrabi, I just wav or flac ...guess I'm old school , the less data loss the better it sounds ...most of my music is on redbook audio on cd. Also I use the spdif output to my sound system in the TV room
<Kohlrabi> BluesKaj: I myself ripped all my CDs to wavpack lossless
<bazhang> all my dead shows are on flac :}
<BluesKaj> never wear HPs ...I don't don't even own a mp3 player :)
<Kohlrabi> wavpack is a tad smaller than flac, so it saves me maybe 1.5GB as a whole
<Kohlrabi> but we're going off-topic ;)
<Kohlrabi> bazhang: grateful dead?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Kohlrabi> :)
<bazhang> Kohlrabi: yup
<bazhang> legal torrents even :}
<Tm_T> .
<Kohlrabi> I know
<bazhang> but way offtopic
<bazhang> sorry about that
<BluesKaj> to me, "ripping" implies data loss
<Kohlrabi> BluesKaj: simply, no
<Kohlrabi> EAC (for windows) can rip secure, and I think cdparanoia is quite good, too
<noaXess> hi all
<bazhang> hi noaXess
<becse> hi
<noaXess> what about wifi intel's 4965AGN card? any idea if there will be soon a driver available into kubuntu?
<noaXess> i saw the driver on http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi&n=HOWTO-iwlwifi
<BluesKaj> I've been tying to use audacity on gutsy for copying analog line in audio from my amp , to which i have my trusty Dual 1219 turntable connected. The reason is I want to copy my vinyl , which i have successfully done in windows using the Nero audio suite. I'm not about to spend money cd duplicates of perfectly good sounding vinyl records , just so i can play the music in my car
<noaXess> where do i see a list of drivers that are included within the newest kubuntu?
<bazhang> !wireless | noaXess
<ubotu> noaXess: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> but audacity crashes on 64bit kubuntu
<noaXess> bazhang: yeah i know.. but there are no doc's for intel's wifi 4965agn...
<bazhang> noaXess: I believe that iwl is in the kernel
<BluesKaj> is anyone else copying analog audio to wav or anyother codec on kubuntu ?
<LjL> BluesKaj: well there's always kwave *ugh* :)
<LjL> BluesKaj: anyway there are a couple of specialized packages for vynil
<BluesKaj> LjL, kwave eh...does it work
<BluesKaj> ?
<LjL> BluesKaj: mostly not :P
<noaXess> bazhang: in the wifidocx the write about using ndiswrapper.. i have done that.. but had some problem, that the wlan connection will be hanged up after few minutes.. thats why i whant to use i reall linux driver :)
<deian> hi
<deian> can someone quickly give me the command needed to know whether i have the 32b or 64b operating system
<deian> i forgot
<LjL> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<deian> 64bit version
<deian> ?
<BluesKaj> LjL, bummer...it's a task that takes patience and time . Since I do have plenty of time (I'm retired) but little patience , i really need something that works. : (
<pag> deian, uname -m
<deian> ahh yea, thats the one
<mikko> !fi
<ubotu> Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<deian> thanks for that
<deian> excellent
<deian> ok next question is
<LjL> BluesKaj, i don't have a ready-made solution, but i'd really tend to investigate using command-line tools fit for the purpose, rather than the shoddy graphical audio editors that are around. a shell script can do wonders, if you have the patience of setting it up - and then no more patience
<deian> is the 64bit kubuntu 7.10 able to run KDE 4?
<ogre> hey guys, I was wondering what the graphical installer is for kubuntu (like synaptic) and where i would find it
<deian> adept
<deian> it should be in the menu
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<bazhang> noaXess: this is in gutsy right?
<deian> under system
<Dr_willis> I cheat and always install synaptic :)
<Dr_willis> or just use the shell
<ogre> kk found it thx
<pag> deian, as able as 32bit is - I'm not sure if there are packages yet though..
<deian> for the 64bit you mean?
<LjL> !info gramophile | BluesKaj
<ubotu> blueskaj: Package gramophile does not exist in gutsy
<BluesKaj> LjL, thanks for the tip. I do Have some CLI experience using tovid to transcode video to dvd ...any suggestions for audio ?
<deian> it looks promising, especially if running along side compiz/fusion
<LjL> !info gramofile | BluesKaj
<ubotu> blueskaj: gramofile: Transfer sound from gramophone records to CD. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6-8 (gutsy), package size 105 kB, installed size 264 kB
<LjL> !info gwc | BluesKaj
<ubotu> blueskaj: gwc: Audio file denoiser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.21.05-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 138 kB, installed size 432 kB
<LjL> !info wavsplit | BluesKaj
<ubotu> blueskaj: wavsplit: Splits wavfiles into tracks. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0-3 (gutsy), package size 16 kB, installed size 92 kB
<BluesKaj> cool LjL ..Thanks :) !
<LjL> BluesKaj: you really should try gramofile first i think, since it provides both vinyl-specific noise reduction *and* track splitting in one package
<ogre> so how would I install superkaramba for instance?
<BluesKaj> LjL, right ...will do
<ogre> bazhang:  I switched over to kde ;)
<BluesKaj> just installed gramofile
<ogre> bazhang:  this is imbecile btw
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<bazhang> ogre: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<Dr_willis> !info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 533 kB, installed size 1424 kB
 * Dr_willis scoffs at superkaramba :)
<ogre> so i have to via command line?
<bazhang> ogre: great news on the switch--this channel (and DE) is much nicer :}
<noaXess> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ogre> i suppose it will take a bit of getting used to
<Dr_willis> ogre,  its trivlal to do it by the command line.. :)
<bazhang> ogre: not so much, it's easier using the command line
<Dr_willis> its easier to say 'sudo apt-get install whatever' then say..open up adept.. search for whatever.. click here, there and then this..
<Dr_willis> if you get a list of things you always want to install on a new system. you can also just make a simple script to reinstallthem all on other machines.
<noaXess> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mikko> shut the fuck up
<ogre> how do i edit my software sources?
<Dr_willis> sources are defined in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> most of the gui package manager tools have front ends to edit that file also.
<LjL> ogre: don't know where the icon is, but "kdesudo software-sources-kde" from a shell
<ogre> kdesudo?
<LjL> !kdesudo
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<sigma_kubuntu> whats good opensource ecomerce software?
<ogre> heh this is a whole new world hehe
<ogre> yaya same as gksu
 * Dr_willis wishes the KDE and GNOME guys would have a conferance on naming of common/similer tools in a similer way...
<LjL> Dr_willis: that kan gnever happen
<ogre> lol
<ogre> so how would I open my sources.list?
<Dr_willis> its a text file. Use a text editor.
<Dr_willis> BACKUP YOUR Original! :0
<ogre> well i have to open as root correct?
<Dr_willis> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ogre> ahh nano
<ogre> got it
<Dr_willis> Correct. :) since its a system type file
<Dr_willis> Or use vi, or emacs, or whatever editor ya want
<wagner> algum brasileiro aqui?
<LjL> or kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> I like fte :)
<LjL> !br | wagner
<ubotu> wagner: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Zombie> How do I configure the KDM maanager not to show the list of logins at the login screen?
<Dr_willis> install the kdm theme tool and a few extra themes is the easy way
<Dr_willis> !find kdmtheme
<ubotu> Found: kdmtheme
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kdm, kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme
<serpent-> which shortcut do i need to get out of "man" ?
<vytenis> q
<serpent-> thanks
<vytenis> No prob. :)
<rodya_> how do you configure kdm?
<rodya_> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Zombie> How do I configure the KDM manager not to show the list of logins at the login screen? Thats a security breach
<Zombie> rodya_: I'm looking for the same answers really.
<Dr_willis> install the kdmtheme package and some ectra themes
<Dr_willis> !find kdm
<ubotu> Found: kdm, kde-kdm-themes, kdmtheme
<Dr_willis> Theres themes that have that, and themes that dont.  i also think its a setting inkdmtheme you can tweak for most themes.
<MooseMorals> I'm trying to install kubuntu to a 2GB usb drive, and the install is failing before the end - is 2GB big enough for an install, and is there anything I can do to shrink it?
<BluesKaj> MooseMorals, why not use the live cd copy on the USB drive , it will fit
<Dr_willis> i recall some issues with grub while installing on usb drives.
<Dr_willis> I wonder if someone has made a tweaked usb drive install image somewhere.
<Zombie> The KDE Control center has no effect
<MooseMorals> The full install doesn't just copy across the CD though, becuae it would only be 600MB,right?
<m4tt> yop all
<m4tt> qui pourrait m'help pour un pb de wifi sur ma kubuntu
<Dr_willis> kcontrol --> System Admin --> Login manager --> "Users Tab" also has a check box to enable/disable the list it seems. that may be for the  non-themed login kdm display.
<BluesKaj> !fr | m4tt
<ubotu> m4tt: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Dr_willis> be sure to enable the 'administrator mode' for the kde control panel. Some times that button gets hidden at the bottom of the panels. :(
<m4tt> dac
<Manyfold> !ger | m4tt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ger - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Manyfold> !gr | m4tt
<ubotu> m4tt: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, what's the size of installed kubuntu before adding apps ?
<Dr_willis> BlueDevil,  no idea really. i was THINKING it was about 3gb
<Dr_willis> but i alwyas install kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, and other stuff right off the start. :)
<Dr_willis> For a USB disk disrto. i alwyas use DSL or PuppyLinux
<BluesKaj> yeah damn small linux rocks , I used it on an old 233mhz 128mb ram 6G HDD pc and it ran great
<makuseru> are there any multamedia converters that have a gui?
<jussi01> makuseru: what are you wanting to convert?
<jussi01> vlc does some conversion...
<makuseru> well, when i used Fiesty there was a program called Mulitmedia Converter, and it did just about every video and audio conversion, but it dosnt work with Gutsy
<jussi01> !away > TimS
<TimS> I know I know
<olegb> avidemux is nice for conversion/encoding
<TimS> I got the same message when i went away
<jhutchins> mplayer has some good conversion options, but it takes some learning to build the commands.  Wrapper scripts like tovid, which is excellent for mastering DVD's, can help show you the ropes.
<Dr_willis> i tend to use avidemux for my simple needs. :)
<bazhang> vlc is nice in that regard
<anddy__> Alguien que hable español por favor!
<pag> !es | anddy__
<ubotu> anddy__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<anddy__> Ok, gracias ubotu. ;-)
<ubuntu__> how do i format the hard drive on linux?
<pag> !qtparted | ubuntu__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtparted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pag> hmph.. ubuntu__ a programm called QtParted can do it.
<ubuntu__> doesnt the linux cd come with it
<ubuntu__> when you install linux ?
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: when Jucato will come back? i miss him :P
<bazhang> gparted, cfdisk, as well ubuntu__
<jussi01> !info qtparted
<ubotu> qtparted: A parted frontend using QT. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.5-2ubuntu12 (gutsy), package size 206 kB, installed size 720 kB
<ubuntu__> !info qtparted
<ubuntu__> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pag> ubuntu__, it was installed on cd in feisty.. I'm not sure about gutsy
<ubuntu__> kk thanks let me try it out
<bazhang> ubuntu__: you want to overwrite your windows box with kubuntu?
<ubuntu__> i wana keep my windows
<ubuntu__> but also install linux
<ubuntu__> a drives been already made for linux but instalation had error
<ubuntu__> so i wana format the linux drive and reinstall it  yet keep the windows
<bazhang> ubuntu__: the installer disk will do that--just choose format all linux partitions guided, or something like that in the installer
<BluesKaj> emilsedgh, dunno, I haven't spoken with Jucato for a few days
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: yes, its a while that he is not around
<bazhang> check his blog emilsedgh
<BluesKaj> Jucato's last entry on his blog is dec5th
<jhutchins> I ran the Centos 4.5 installer recently, and was surprized that it didn't offer to shrink the Windows partition.
<jhutchins> I think it was an NTFS issue, I can't find any support for ntfs in Centos.
 * TuX_Claudiu Bumba (Stereo Sax Mix) - Buddha-Bar, Vol. VI Disc 2 - Perfect Sense (x«amarok)
 * TuX_Claudiu Muranyi - Muranyi / Balaton - Pryda (x«amarok)
<jalbert> +
<bazhang> ugh
<eshat> is there a easy way to install kde 4.0 into kubuntu 7.10 ???
<bazhang> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.0_Release_Schedule - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<BluesKaj> eshat, if there was an easy way a lot more ppl would install it
<BluesKaj> I followed the KDE4 instructions to the letter , but it failed twice ..so I just dumped and haven't bothered with it since
<bsander> BluesKaj: what's the problem then?
<jussi01> BluesKaj: thats weird - the install went fine here
<sigma_kubuntu> bsander: my tv out eventually worked!
<bsander> good for you :)
<BluesKaj> bsander, I think it's my hardware ..not real sure but on board ati graphics seems be a prob for KDE4
<bsander> i was still asleep when you talked to me this morning, sigma_kubuntu ;)
<bsander> BluesKaj: so the install went fine, but the session doesn't?
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: really? i never heard of that...
<sigma_kubuntu> lol oh ok
<bsander> you can disable desktop effects, doesn't that fix it?
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: maybe thats because compositing
<bsander> sigma_kubuntu: did you fix the mouse issue yet?
<sigma_kubuntu> bsander: what mouse issue?
<bsander> sigma_kubuntu: you said you couldn't get your mouse to work on the tvout screen
<BluesKaj> whatever the prob is emilsedgh, bsander , i'm not gonna bother with kde4 til it's officially released , even then I'll wait to see how it works out for others with my kind of set up ...kubuntu 64bit on ATI X200G graphics
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: well, i thought you want to get your hands on it and you dont because of ati.so really, if you want to be satisfied with it, wait for 4.1
<bsander> ok :)
<sigma_kubuntu> bsander: oh that. nope didnt get it to work. only the esc button works. but something strange hapend. the nvidia control panel started working. but the video lags a litle if i use it
<bazhang> I'm waiting for kde4.5
<sigma_kubuntu> and my laptop tv out started working :)
<Dr_willis> Im waiting for Service Pack 1 for Kubuntu. :)
<sigma_kubuntu> but that was a cable converter issue
<bazhang> haha Dr_willis
<bsander> sigma_kubuntu: ok :) wel good you got it to work, it's nice :)
<BluesKaj> well, emilsedgh and bsander , I like my google earth and tvtime and both work , altho GE is abit clunky, and I want to be sure they will still run on kde4 before taking the plunge , so to speak :)
<sigma_kubuntu> they said kde would be pretty stable by 4.1 . ideally if all users tested it, it would be super stable
<sigma_kubuntu> will kde3 apps run in kde4?
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: well, kde4 has nothing to do with GoogleEarth and all non-kde apps
<bsander> sigma_kubuntu: yes they will
<BluesKaj> emilsedgh, but it does have to do with how kde and Xorg work together and that's an issue with ati hardware
<BluesKaj> emilsedgh, whenever kde is updated , my xorg file has to be reconfigged
<emilsedgh> BluesKaj: i dont use it as main desktop yet, but i was unable to wait and stay with screenshots ;)
<sigma_kubuntu> hav any of u guys read ubuntu full circle magazine?
<bazhang> yes
<ubuntu__> has nvidia fixed its propriety driver package?
<BluesKaj> can't say i've even heard of it , sigma_kubuntu
<jussi01> ubuntu__: wroks fine here...
<NickPresta> ubuntu__, what was wrong with it?
<bazhang> were they ever broken ubuntu?
<jhutchins> ubuntu__: There have been a lot of updates to the nvidia drivers, don't know what you mean by "fixed", they work fine for a lot of people.
<sigma_kubuntu> fullcirclemagazine.org its all about the ubuntu family. great articles. gets beta every time. next issue out on the 21st. maybe they can do a kde4 writeup/review
<ubuntu__> abt two mnths ago it broke my x whenever i installed nvidia driver from repo and i had to reconfigure manually nv generic driver to make distro work, currently im on live cd, i have geforce 2 mx 400 nvidia 64mb card..........which driver i shud install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  neother one i think.. you may want the glx-legacy for that old a card
<ubuntu__> any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> the !nvidia page has links to a page that tells what cards use what drivers
<jhutchins> !nvidia | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> dosent the restricted-manager tool detect/know what drivers to use for what cards?
<ubuntu__> Dr_willis: where do i find that tool in kubuntu 7.10?
<Dr_willis> !info restricted-manager
<ubotu> restricted-manager: manage non-free hardware drivers - GNOME frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 38 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Dr_willis> Hmm theres a kde version also i though. installed by default
<NickPresta> Dr_willis, yeah. It's restricted-manager-kde, IIRC
<bsander> !info restricted-manager-kde | Dr_willis
<ubotu> dr_willis: restricted-manager-kde: manage non-free hardware drivers - KDE frontend. In component restricted, is optional. Version 0.33.1 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 288 kB
<eshat> hi all ,... is there a kernel parameter to blacklist a module ?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__, check system settings/advanced/restricted driver/ and enable it to see if it works , you'll prolly have relogin
<jhutchins> eshat: There are ways to blacklist a module, yes.
<jhutchins> !blacklist | eshat
<ubotu> eshat: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<StyXman> 'nights
<eshat> jhutchins: i asked for a kernelparameter at boot,... cause i want to blacklist a module on the live cd
<jhutchins> eshat: No.
<eshat> jhutchins: wron ,... i just found the soloution
<StyXman> Riddell: hi. I just read the logs of the pykde4 tutorial. there was an unanswered question, which is: where could one ask more questions?
<eshat> jhutchins: Modul-Name.blacklist=yes
<eshat> jhutchins: please don't say no, if you are not sure
<cheguevara> StyXman, pyqt mailing list
<cheguevara> http://www.riverbankcomputing.com/mailman/listinfo/pyqt
<NickPresta> eshat, I, too, have seen that solution but I have also seen that it doesn't work in all cases. YMMV
<eshat> NickPresta: ahh ok ,.. anyway,.. i ll try
<jhutchins> If he already knows, why is he asking?
<jhutchins> why doesn't he just try it?
<NickPresta> jhutchins, no idea. *shrugs*
<jhutchins> I see a lot of people on IRC asking about stuff that wouldn't take as long just to try.
<bazhang> too true
<BluesKaj> how does one edit the Run Command drop down list without clearing the whole list?
<NickPresta> jhutchins, I suppose a lot of it comes from the fear that "trying" it will break things beyond repair. who knows...
<Dr_willis> Thats the legacy of windows ... :)
<B4S3M> is there any way to install HP 1020 laserjet on Gutsy ..... i read many documents and no result !!
<bazhang> B4S3M: have you tried just connecting it? hp printers are very well supported
<B4S3M> bazhang: come on ... its well connected
<llutz> B4S3M: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1020
<bazhang> B4S3M: the printer setup utility does not see it? that is odd
<llutz> B4S3M:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1286431#post1286431
<SonicChao> How do I put my Home Folder on my desktop?
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<StyXman> SonicChao: kcontrol-> system administration-> paths-> desktop path
<llutz> SonicChao: open konqueror, drag'n drop yur home to desktop. press ctrl-shift to create a link only
<StyXman> set it to your home path
<StyXman> ah, as an icon? do what llutz says
<SonicChao> yeah, as an icon.
<SonicChao> but thank you, StyXman, I've wanted to change my desktop path for ages to make it differ from GNOME's
<StyXman> SonicChao: or create a new link to location (url) set the url to your home path, set the icon
<SonicChao> llutz: It's not appearing on my desktop
<llutz> SonicChao: then you made a mistake, it works that way with kwin (no idea what when using compiz or that stuff )
<SonicChao> llutz: Nevermind, a small problem that was my fault because I changed the desktop path before I did your method
<bishnu_> hi need some help to setup wireless in dell inspiron 1420
<bishnu_> i tried to follow the instructions from this link
<bishnu_> http://thelinuxnewbie.blogspot.com/2006/08/installing-wifi-wireless-c_115515845577896146.html
<bishnu_> it didn't work in last step
<SonicChao> Is there a setting to make Kicker only display the windows in my current desktop?
<Dr_willis> SonicChao,  theres a setting for the task  window applet  - yes that does that.
<bishnu_> does anybody have any suggestions to make wireless work in kubuntu?
<SonicChao> In the what, Dr_willis?
<Dr_willis> SonicChao,  each kicker applet has its own menus/settings depending on where you right click on them at
<BluesKaj> !wireless | bishnu_
<ubotu> bishnu_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_willis> Clicking on the Proper place.. can be the problem. :)
<MGalaxy> Hello, when I switch my keyboard layout to another language, CTRL+C/V/X dont work anymore, any solution?
<bishnu_> thanks
<SonicChao> I don't see it
<SonicChao> >:
<SonicChao> And he left
<SonicChao> How do I make Kicker display only the windows in my current desktop?
<Dragnslcr> SonicChao- Right click the taskbar, go to Configure Panel -> Taskbar -> Show windows from all desktops
<SonicChao> Dragnslcr: thanks, found it
<MGalaxy> Dragnslcr: may u plz help me?
<frank23> what kde program could I use to enable/disable services?
<romunov> i'd like to know that as well
<frank23> nm I found it
<ubuntu__lll> even though i have installed 7.10 kubuntu adept keeps telling me there is a newer version of the distro and if i want to upgrade the whole distro or not..................is it a bug or there is and upgraded version of gutsy gibbon?
<matttis> how can I stop firefox from checking the spelling ?
<romunov> frank23: run "kcontrol" from your console
<frank23> matttis: not sure but it might be an extension that does that. look in Tools->addons and disable the dictionary
<frank23> romunov: It's in systemsettings as well
<matttis> frank23: no, its not an add-on
<romunov> could be
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__lll, yes it's a bug in adept notifier/upgrader..
<ubuntu__lll> BluesKaj: thanx mate
<BluesKaj> np
<ubuntu__lll> BluesKaj: after i installed 7.10 it tells me that there are 73 updates , should i apply all of em or just leave it alone?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__lll, use adept to install an app or 2 that want on your system , usually after a manual install of some apps and a reboot the upgrde notifier will disappear
<killermach> my xorg display is gone after upgrading from fiesty to gutsy. I suspect this is from the nvidia driver that I was using in the xorg.conf, how do I install the restricted drivers from commandline?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu__lll,the updates are prolly legit if you just installed Kubuntu with the last day or 2
<BluesKaj> within
<MementoMori> hi all
<MementoMori> since I upgraded flashplugin-nonfree to 9.0.115.0ubuntu0.7.10 version I always get a nspluginviewer crash in konqueror
<MementoMori> is there a way to fix?
<proximox> good evening
<proximox> im running Linux Mint KDE at the moment, and i like the "shineyness" on it, but the support is close to non-exsisting, how hard would it be to make Kubuntu look bout the same as Mint does ? (weird question i guess, but there it is =P )
<maninder> any one know a site to get the illiest msn version for linux É
<cags> ola
<proximox> maninder: there's a couple of msn clients you can use, you just need to test and find whats best for you
<maninder> so like gimmi a site
<MementoMori> maninder: I dont think you'll even find a linx msn version
<proximox> maninder: there's Kmess, Kopete, Pidgin and Amsn among others
<maninder> were i can download a proper msn version for linux
<MementoMori> maninder: try kopete or amsn
<maninder> so just search for Amsn
<maninder> and i shall find itÉ
<proximox> there is no linux version of MSN, there is programs that let you connect to your msn account
<proximox> maninder: open the package manager and search for MSN, it will give you a couple of options i reckon
<MementoMori> maninder:  in kubuntu kopete is most integrated but it seems like amsn works better
<maninder> package mannager searches for all the linux softwares that you can download rightÉ
<proximox> maninder: the package manager lists the software that has been tested on Kubuntu and known to work (more or less at least)
<MementoMori> but amsn has an ugly default gui...
<proximox> maninder: there may be other options out there not in Kubuntu packagemanager
<proximox> MementoMori: not true, amsn has one of the best GUIs for msn clients on linux
<proximox> MementoMori: but you need to install it with anti-aliased fonts, if not you get ugly fonts
<maninder> so kubuntu doesnt come with package managerÉ
<MementoMori> how can I downgrade an installed package?
<poison--> llo guys
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<proximox> maninder: yes it does, but that package manager maybe doesent contain every linux application availiable in the world
<poison--> <MementoMori, use synaptic
<maninder> so how do i go to packet manager is it in the start manuÉ
<MementoMori> poison--: it cant be done with aptitude?
<proximox> as poison-- said, its called synaptic
<maninder> is it adept managerÉ
<michi_> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<proximox> MementoMori: yes it can be done with apt
<MementoMori> proximox: I'll search more info with google
<proximox> synaptic is a graphical frontend to aptitude
<MementoMori> proximox: thank you
<proximox> MementoMori: np, glad to help if i can =)
<proximox> (and im not even using kubuntu yet =P )
<maninder> alright i found it on the site
<maninder> do i download it or get the pluginsÉ
<proximox> poison--: doesent Kubuntu use adept by default ?
<poison--> it does, but i luv synaptic
<proximox> maninder: best way to install software is through the package manager
<proximox> maninder: you CAN download and install things from the web
<proximox> maninder: but there's no guarantee it will work properly
<maninder> okay lets say if i download the amsn how would i install it É
<maninder> i dont know how to do installtion with linux
<proximox> maninder: whats in the package manager is tested to work
<proximox> maninder: dunno, check the site for installation instructions
<maninder> ye but lets say if i want to do manul or i cant ffind it
<maninder> oh okay okay
<maninder> what dvd player would your recomendÉ
<poison--> MPlayer is good
<jembouge> videolan
<maninder> kk thanks
<maninder> cause i was tyring the one that came with kubuntu starts with a k
<maninder> and it doesnt opne dvds gives me a error
<proximox> VLC (videolan) would be my choice
<proximox> poison--: ok, what is it that you prefer about synaptic over adepte ?
<maninder> vlc would play avi files as wel right
<poison--> <proximox, the way it shows me the packages i search and the way i control it, besides, i can config it to use a proxy easy, adept is a pain to use with a proxy
<proximox> poison--: yeah, i like the fact that synaptic shows me version numbers, while adept does not (!!!!)
<MementoMori> it seems to be quite difficult to downgrade a just upgraded package
<proximox> poison--: but i think searching and finding stuff in adept is faster and easier
<poison--> <MementoMori, try a reboot and than search for the package
<poison--> ]proximox, in fact the only thing that makes me use synaptic is dat i do have to use proxy at work
<poison--> im on wind$#$## at home
<bogi27> ok just one question what is the best irc for linux ?
<poison--> i use xchat
<proximox> MementoMori: and maninder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<proximox> there's a little info on installing stuff on (k)ubuntu using package manager etc =)
<MementoMori> poison--: why should I reboot? I only need to downgrade a simple package.. if I remove it I'll get the latest version anyway
<proximox> !software
<ubotu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<proximox> theres another one =P
<happytiger> My firefox keeps freezing when watching flash content  on youtube??  All updated and all from adept
<MementoMori> so the solution should be removing it, search manually for the desidered version, installing it with dpkg and then block its version
<MementoMori> am I right?
<poison--> <happytiger, did u installed the kubuntu restricted package
<poison--> ?
<maninder> how do you change the mouse themeÉ
<maninder> on kubuntu
<nosrednaekim> maninder: system settings->keyboard and mouse->
<maninder> thanks
<maliks7> my adept is constantly giving me an error msg that changes could not be committed coz it may break the packages, what do i do?
 * TuX_Claudiu is Away, Reason: ( watching mouvi ) | Since: ( Sunday, December 16, 2007. 21:27:34 ) Xlack v2.1
<jac0b> how come the kmenu doesn't update when I install wine apps
<maliks7> my adept is constantly giving me an error msg that changes could not be committed coz it may break the packages, what do i do? how do install the adept from scratch? or get rid of this annoying msg?
<jac0b> i see it in the menu editor but not in the kmenu
<maninder> you know how you minimize how do you get that apple effect on linuxÉ
<jac0b> does anyone know how to update the kmenu
<lnxkde> guys
<lnxkde> I need to know how I set up a instalation server to install Linux and WIndows from lan on to a pc?
<lnxkde> my machines has kubuntu 7.10
<Flare183> lnxkde:> ask in #ubuntu
<socket> my also
<makuseru> hi, when i try to run a program called dguitar i get this error,
<makuseru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/48476/ what does it mean, how can i fix it
<socket> kubuntu is very good system ...also debian is better
<ronnie_> testing
<socket> yes
<socket> testing/sid
<socket> ou ...shit ...here is boredom ...
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: you are doing to need some GTK libraries... but i'm not sure which ones
<maninder> any one know about when minimize and get that apple effect on linux
<maninder> any programs
<B4S3M> when i tried to install HP 1020 .... it stop at arm2hpdl /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.img > /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.dl .... with error Permission denied .. anybody can help?
<socket> bye-bye
<ronnie_> any know a link to a free music download site, that dosent make you have to install a windows media player or some sort= exe. program,??
<socket> wine
<nosrednaekim> maninder: compiz will do it
<maninder> so just google compiz É
<nosrednaekim> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<makuseru> nosrednaekim: how can i find out what lib i need?
<ronnie_> k ill try that thx
<BluesKaj> ronnie , w32codecs and mplayer should handle any windows media
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: not really sure how did you install the program?
<makuseru> add/remove
<ronnie_> k , its not that i want to install anything, I just want a site to get music,
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: really? and it has those errors? you may want to complain to #ubuntu-motu because it seems it didn't get the dependency checking right.
<B4S3M> when i tried to install HP 1020 .... it stop at arm2hpdl /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.img > /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.dl .... with error Permission denied .. anybody can help?
<slow-motion> hi
<BluesKaj> well ronnie_ if the site contains windows media files that want to download , you'll still need those apps to play the files
<Pollywog> B4S3M: are you installing as root?
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: actually, try installing the "classpath-gtkpeer" package
<Pollywog> B4S3M: or using sudo?
<happytiger> poison--: -- <happytiger, did u installed the kubuntu restricted package ---Yes i did
<poison--> i used to have that issue, but after i installed that package right it worked fine
<makuseru> nosrednaekim: same error
<B4S3M> Pollywog: amd using sudo..
<B4S3M> Pollywog: am using sudo..
<happytiger> poison--: oki didnt fix my error
<nosrednaekim> makuseru: yeah. then its a packaging issue
<Pollywog> B4S3M: the package you are trying to install is for Ubuntu?
<happytiger> tried purgin out vlc and flashplugin and firefox
<happytiger> but still screwede
<B4S3M> no ..  kubuntu Gutsy ?
<Pollywog> k
<Pollywog> I am not sure why it won't install, did you google the error?
<B4S3M> 2 days in a row :S
<B4S3M> it was workin in old versions ... but on gutsy i cudn`t
<sigma_kubuntu> anyone using a dell d600 here?
<Pollywog> B4S3M: I would ask the maintainer of the package
<B4S3M> now or later ?
<Pollywog> email them
<Pollywog> or you can try building the package from the deb-src package in Feisty
<Pollywog> if Feisty's package was working for you
<B4S3M> am not that professional :S
<B4S3M> tell how to contact them please :)
<Pollywog> what is the name of the package?
<NickPresta> B4S3M, you will probably have better luck compiling the package yourself instead of talking to the maintainer.
<Pollywog> NickPresta: he says he is not that "professional"
<NickPresta> Then I suggest he goes back to Feisty, if it was working for him or pastebin his question and related resources and see if someone nice will compile him a deb package :)
<Pollywog> NickPresta: k
<limac> hello
<Pollywog> B4S3M: when a new version of *ubuntu comes out, sometimes things get broken
<Pollywog> B4S3M: have you updated your system lately?
<Schuenemann> hey
<Schuenemann> which program can I use to convert my mp3 and audio cd's to ogg?
<Pollywog> sometimes an update will fix those problems
<kg7fu> hola sportsfans
<kg7fu> when I plug my nextar 512mb mp3 player into a usb port I get "cannot mount volume" mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda
<kg7fu> however my sony usb media vault mounts just fine!
<kg7fu> anyone?
<B4S3M> Pollywog: yea ..updated
<kg7fu> anyone?
<Flare183> kg7fu:> format the thing
<kg7fu> it already has been formatte4d and has tunes on it
<Flare183> i guess
<Flare183> beats me
<MGalaxy> How can I set a .iso file as a repository?
<Pollywog> B4S3M: there is a lot of material about your printer on the Ubuntu forums
<kg7fu> I guess what I need is mount options for removeable usb vfat drives?
<kg7fu> according to the device manual:
<kg7fu> 3. Linux 2.4.0 + / Mac 8.6 + Installation
<kg7fu> No Driver is required for these operating systems. Simply plug the device into
<kg7fu> the USB port and the system will automatically find it.
<kg7fu> finds it yes
<Pollywog> B4S3M: look at this, it's not about Gutsy but perhaps it will help you
<kg7fu> mounts it no
<Pollywog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316758
<kbrooks> Schuenemann, hey
<Dr_willis> kg7fu,  you could alwyas mount it manually as root. Or perhaps look in system://media  (i think)
<kbrooks> Schuenemann, http://www.perturb.org/display/entry/687/ # does this answer your question?
<kg7fu> let's try root
<Dr_willis> common mount options for a vfat usb drive  would be the use of umask and dmask, and perhaps the 'user' option. in a fstab entry
<Schuenemann> kbrooks, I was looking for cd tracks too... and with a frontend
<kbrooks> Schuenemann, uhhh, have you tried inserting the CD and looking in the CD with konqueror for directories
<kg7fu> ok it needs root to mount...so I guess change fstab entry to user rw should suffice?
<Schuenemann> kbrooks, I have soundkonverter... but it always crash
<kbrooks> Schuenemann, if they are not there, you need to get packages that help
<kbrooks> Schuenemann, the directory you're looking for is OGG
<Dr_willis> kg7fu,  thers dozens of optiosn. :) depends on exactly what you are doing
<kg7fu> just want users to be able to auto-mount mp3 player
<kg7fu> should be intuitive
<Schuenemann> kbrooks, why would I have such a directory
<Schuenemann> ?
<kg7fu> :P
<kbrooks> Schuenemann, it's fake
<kbrooks> Schuenemann, and added by konqui
<Dr_willis> AUTOmounting is not handles by the fstab file. They sould still manyually need to mount it.
<Schuenemann> kbrooks, where is it?
<kg7fu> well the media vaults auto mount
<Dr_willis> In theory they should be able to plug the device in and it just pop up a dialog asking to view files. that would moun tit.
<kg7fu> and they're basically the same thing
<kg7fu> a usb flash device
<Dr_willis> Not sure why that breaks with some devices
<kbrooks> Schuenemann, in order for konqui to add that directory, you need packages that help konqueror convert the files to ogg when you copy them
<Schuenemann> kbrooks, konqueror is a file browser... I don't think it can convert anything
<Dr_willis> there are kioslaves for konqueror that do that work . I belive.
<kg7fu> rhythmbox is pretty good for after it's mounted
<kbrooks> sc0tch, well, be shocked: it can
<kbrooks> bbl
<kg7fu> thatnks guys! (& gal)
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: What konq does is have hooks to call the various conversion utils.
<kg7fu> cheers!
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, ahh... explained
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: It's part of the virtual filesystem concept, files that don't actually exist until they're called for.
<kg7fu> <kg7fu splits like panties on prom nite> <poof!>
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, well, I want to convert my mp3 and cd tracks to ogg
<Schuenemann> appearently, kaudiocreator did it... I just have to find where the output was sent to :-)
<Schuenemann> kbrooks, kaudiocreator works fine
<rakan> Hello\
<rakan> how can i share my laptop DVD with a windows desktop PC? i am using kubuntu 7.10
<tehm0nk> !dualmonitor
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<tehm0nk> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<tehm0nk> which way should i go about that if i want like 2 windows?
<tehm0nk> is it possible to have 2 desktops?
<tehm0nk> 1 on each monitor?
<romunov> can someone help me with ssh?
<romunov> i need to logon to a remote machine via ssh
<B4S3M> anyidea how can i find HP laserjet 1020 PPD file ?
<Arilou> hi hi! ^_^
<tehm0nk> hi
<tehm0nk> Arilou: do you know anything about dual monitors?
<TooEarly> I have a ATI TV Wonder and i'm using my lineout from my tv tuner to my mic in and the audio is constantly on. how would i fix this?
<Arilou> I had mine like that on windows, that was one of the questions I was hoping getting answered here
<tehm0nk> Arilou: well lets work together on it
<tehm0nk> Arilou: !xinerama
<tehm0nk> er
<tehm0nk> !xinerama | Arilou
<ubotu> Arilou: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Arilou> thanks a lot ubotu
<Arilou> I'm opening the FAQ document on the top of the page here, else I'd swarm you with questions since I'm lost =P
<romunov> what program is similar to winscp on kubuntu?
<romunov> i need a gui ssh program
<jussi01> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<BluesKaj> TooEarly, don't use the mic input, that's the wrong input for line level ,.. use the line in , I have the same setup .. just lower the input ctrl volume in kimaix or alsamixer
<tehm0nk> Arilou: ubotu is a bot :-P
<B4S3M> anyidea how can i find HP laserjet 1020 PPD file ?
<jussi01> romunov: konqueror does ssh
<BluesKaj> err kmix
<romunov> dang, i've uninstalled it :D
<jussi01> B4S3M: I think there is one on linuxprinting
<Arilou> oh lol, thanks a lot tehm0nk
<TooEarly> BluesKaj: i can't seem to get the audio working when i use the line in
<Arilou> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TooEarly> that's the thing
<Arilou> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BluesKaj> B4S3M, PPD
<BluesKaj> ?
<tehm0nk> does anyone know if it is possible to have a non dualview dual monitor setup?
<BluesKaj> check your input tab on kmix , make sure line in is lit up in green and the slider is at 70% , same goes for alsamixer
<tehm0nk> like 2 desktops?
<BluesKaj> TooEarly, did you get that above ?
<ogre> what do i type in terminal to update sources?
<TooEarly> BluesKaj: I don't have any green LED's in kmix i only have red ones
<BluesKaj> TooEarly,click on the lights at the top of the ctrls
<ogre> err i meant konsole
<TooEarly> BluesKaj: there aren't lights at the top
<BluesKaj> TooEarly, type alsamixer in the konsole
<TooEarly> yeah
<TooEarly> you want me in the capture or playback
<BluesKaj> ok TooEarly , do this first k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<B4S3M> BluesKaj: yea PPD
<BluesKaj> what's PPD?
<BluesKaj> driver
<sinthetek> i was hoping someone could perhaps help me with an issue getting fdisk to run on my /home partition
<B4S3M> PPD file for HP printer 1020
<sinthetek> err...s/fdisk/fsck
<TooEarly> BluesKaj:  alright, done
<sinthetek> for some reason it is saying/thinking the partition is mounted while it isn't
<Arilou> tehm0nk: have you tried right clicking the speakier icon near the clock at the start bar in the botton right corner of the screen?
<sinthetek> (or while it shouldn't be, rather)
<BluesKaj> TooEarly, now in alsamixer in the konsole, make sure nothing is muted witj "M" , use the M key to unmute the ctrls . Once unmuted they'll have a "00"
<rakan> how to share CD rom with windows?
<rakan> i think i got it to work but it is asking for a username and password from windows?
<BluesKaj> B4S3M, still don't know what you mean by a PPD file ..printer driver ?
<B4S3M> BluesKaj: dunno its file suppoed to be found in foo2zs while installing the printer but i dunno where it is
<sinthetek> rakan: http, smb or cifs
<Steakk> is the Kubuntu 7.10 DVD an install disk, as well as Live CD/DVD ?
<NekoHimeKisu> Complete user error has obliterated Network, can only connect from live CD
<TooEarly> BluesKaj: alright, everything is unmuted
<NekoHimeKisu> :(
<Steakk> Or is it strictly install?  (I've never tried kubuntu before, and wanna give it a shot)
<tehm0nk> Arilou: what about that?
<NekoHimeKisu> OUCH
<rakan> sinthetek: already done
<rakan> i am using samba
<NekoHimeKisu> any way to reinstall network manager net tools from live cd to main install
<NekoHimeKisu> ??
<rakan> but it is not letting me logon to the cd rom
<rakan> asking for a username or password
<NekoHimeKisu> total newb
<BluesKaj> B4S3M, a lot of ppl forget to set the driver in the wizard might be hpjis or something similar
<Arilou> tehm0nk: open the mixer to select the channels so you can mute the audio from tv
<tehm0nk> i dont have a tv card... i was talking about dual monitoring
<BluesKaj> too early set the "line" ctrl slider to about 70% and plug the audio feeed in to line in on your soundcard
<B4S3M> BluesKaj: i tried hpjis ... an error occured saying restart CUPS manager
<TooEarly> BluesKaj: ok it's about 70 and i still got no sound
<tehm0nk> is it possible to run dolphin in admin mode or something?
<BluesKaj> ok, TooEarly check in kmix , make sure the "line in" is lit up
<nosrednaekim> afternoon BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> TooEarly, that's as much as I know how to do , unless your alsa isn't seeing the soundcard
<BluesKaj>  hi nosrednaekim
<Arilou> diskmounter tool says it is risky to try write mode on windows (NTFS) partitions, but how risky it is for users like me who only want to read and store stuff?
<BluesKaj> well, time to watch some tv with wifey ...BBL
<nosrednaekim> Arilou: its actually pretty stable.
<TooEarly> BluesKaj: everything is like you said but still not working
<nosrednaekim> Arilou: just be smart...make periodic backups, and all should be fine (i've never heard a complaint)
<Arilou> nosrednaekim: oh no, I already click 'no', can I run again the diskmounter scritp and answer 'yes' this time?
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, could you help TooEarly , I have to go , thx :)
<nosrednaekim> Arilou: probably....
<nosrednaekim> TooEarly: whats the problem?
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: ok.. no problem
<sigma_kubuntu> whats the best way to backup kubuntu?
<TooEarly> nosrednaekim: well i have my tv tuner output to the line input on my audigy and i am not getting sound
<TooEarly> nosrednaekim: but when i plug it into the mic in it works but the sound is always playing
<nosrednaekim> TooEarly: this TV tuner is on your computer?
<nosrednaekim> TooEarly: what do you mean the sound is always playing?you can't turn it off?
<TooEarly> nosrednaekim: it's an ATI TV Wonder - PCI slot
<TooEarly> nosrednaekim: (this is only when it's plugged into the mic in) and i can turn it off by muting the AMic in alsamixer/kmix
<nosrednaekim> TooEarly:  so what is the problem?
<TooEarly> well, BluesKaj said i should use the mic in and the line in doesn't work for me. and shouldn't the audio shut off when my tv program is closed (tvtime)
<nosrednaekim> TooEarly:  no, it shouldn't.
<nosrednaekim> Line In doesn't always work for me either for some reason.
<JRlinux> trying Kubuntu live on nearby computer.  Looking to install Audacity.  That package is not found.  So No Audacity on kubuntu?
<Manad> hi..I'm in trouble.
<nosrednaekim> JRlinux: yeah, its in there run "sudo apt-get update" and then try to install it
<TooEarly> nosrednaekim: so you're saying that i'm just going to have to use the mic in and have to manually do it everytime
<nosrednaekim> Manad: whats the problem
<Manad> I was installing a new desk, so I removed all the wires on my PC, then put them all back when done. Now, when I get to the logon screen (Kubuntu wallpaper, prompting me for a username and password), after I login, it logs back out immediately.
<JRlinux> nosrednaekim, OK, thanks
<nosrednaekim> TooEarly:  yeah, well, you could probably write up a script to mute it when you close tvtime..
<Manad> The only thing that's different is which USB ports my mouse/keyboard/monitor-usb were plugged into
<Manad> how could THAT break Kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> Manad: monitor USB?
<Manad> I was able to login by doing a failsafe login, then launching Xsession from the terminal (although it's XFCE, not KDE)
<x_bruno> hello
<Manad> nosrednaekim: my monitor has USB ports which you can use if you connect a USB cable from the monitor to one of the PC's real USB ports.
<x_bruno> since distro upgrade, some of my programs that use glib do not work, the menus do not display any text
<nosrednaekim> Manad: ah..ok I see
<nosrednaekim> x_bruno: which menus... the programs that use glib?
<Manad> any "repair" operations I can perform on KDE?
<x_bruno> ecclipse, scite, ePDFviewer
<nosrednaekim> Manad: hmm I'm not sure what the problem is, do you have any other users on the computer?
<Manad> none, just me
<x_bruno> I only see squares for the menus
<x_bruno> the strings do not display
<x_bruno> such as file, edit, etc
<nosrednaekim> Manad: ok, try this, "cp ~/.kde ~/.kde-backup"
<Manad> kdm_greet is not launching. I got an error at one point (although it usually kicks me back to the login screen without any errors).
<TooEarly> nosrednaekim:
<Manad> says "omitting directory /home/user1/.kde
<TooEarly> nosrednaekim: does this cause a problem? -- Unable to find simple control 'capture'
<nosrednaekim> Manad: ah "cp -R ~/.kde ~/.kde-backup"
<nosrednaekim> TooEarly: whats giving that error?
<nosrednaekim> Manad: kdm_greet? hmm
<Manad> allright, no errors this time, but nothing's happening. Should I reboot?
<xst> Is it possible to get Xorg7.3 on gutsy?
<TooEarly> nosrednaekim: amixer set Capture,0 100%,100% captur
<x_Bruce> hello again
<x_Bruce> nosrednaekim: , you wre saying about the menus_
<nosrednaekim> xst: not really
<nosrednaekim> x_Bruce: are those gtk apps?
<nosrednaekim> well,ecclipse is java..
<x_Bruce> I would believe so
<xst> Damn - dual screen configuration really sucks at the moment :-(
<nosrednaekim> TooEarly: which application is giving that output?
<nosrednaekim> xst: go to hardy :D
<Manad> nos, should I reboot now, after I did that cp command?
<TooEarly> nosrednaekim: i'm typing that in a terminal
<TooEarly> amixer is the application
<xst> nosrednaekim: Has hardy xorg7.3 already? Or will xorg7.3 first be included in a later release?
<nosrednaekim> TooEarly: ahh,ok. well it seems you don't have the caputre control, which controls the input levels on Line In (I think)
<nosrednaekim> xst: hardy is already 7.3
<xst> Great
<JRlinux> nosrednaekim, I did the update, but the Adept installer still can't find it... so I do "sudo apt-get install Audacity" ?
<nosrednaekim> without the capital Z
<nosrednaekim> *A
<JRlinux> OK
<nosrednaekim> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<nosrednaekim> JRlinux: well, your universe repository may not be enabled
<JRlinux> How do I enable it?
<TooEarly> nosrednaekim: yeah i just read something that said the audigy's don't have that for lline in
<TooEarly> oh well.. i guess mic will do
<nosrednaekim> ah
<nosrednaekim> JRlinux: adept_manager->adept->manage repositories
<JRlinux> is
<x_Bruce> so any info about this font issue?
<nosrednaekim> x_Bruce: no idea
<nosrednaekim> x_Bruce: are the apps spitting out any errors?
<nosrednaekim> JRlinux: is what?
<JRlinux> nosrednaekim, OK, I guess.  In the adept installer I clicked "Edit Software Sourdes" and I now click ""Community-Maintained Open Source software (universe)?  And then to get lame and lame libraries I click on the multiverse ?
<x_Bruce> no
<Manad> nosrednaekim: that fixed my problem. What did that command do?
<nosrednaekim> just check em all :D
<x_Bruce> the only issue is that instead of text, you have squares
<JRlinux> Right, OK
<nosrednaekim> Manad: erased all of your KDE configs.
<Manad> excellent. saved for future reference.
<nosrednaekim> Manad: they are stored in a back-up though
<nosrednaekim> just in case you use Kmail, or kopete or konqueror, that would have erased all your settings
<Manad> still not sure why this happened. It's as if this problem was unrelated to me unplugging all the wires.
<nosrednaekim> Manad: i've  seen it happen occasionally.
<JRlinux> nosrednaekim, I have been fighting getting Audacity/lame libraries installed in PCLinuxOS 2007-- and much frustration, so trying Kubuntu.  Good luck to me!
<Manad> well ,thanks for your help
<Manad> ciao
<nosrednaekim> bye
<nosrednaekim> JRlinux: yup... its pretty easy in kubuntu.:D good luck
<JRlinux> I checked them all-- waited... But Adept does not find it... I guess I go to apt-get?
<segfault2k> is safe to install kubuntu kde 4 packages in a debian sid box ?
<segfault2k> or i can screw up my system with that XD
<mluser-home> How can I have adept ignore an update, so that it never prompts me for that update again?
<Riddell> segfault2k: I'd recomment installing the Debian KDE 4 packages
<JRlinux> apt-get couldn't find package audacity
<lucky_lucas> Riddell: Any backport of bzr 1.0 in gutsy ?
<nosrednaekim> JRlinux: you have to reload the package lists
<tlayton> hey all. i can get kde 4 startkde to work in xephyr, but when choose from kdm, i just get a white screen with a light blue bar at the bottom. any ideas?
<Riddell> lucky_lucas: I've no idea
<nosrednaekim> JRlinux: either the update button in adept or " sudo apt-get update"
<JRlinux> OK
<Riddell> tlayton: sounds like kwin composite doing the wrong thing
<Riddell> I'm not sure how you'd tell it not to though
<nosrednaekim> tlayton: erase your .kde4
<lucky_lucas> Riddell: Ok thanks fine, thank you for your tutorial day
<Arilou> how do I make sure linux-restricted-modules-generic and restricted-manager-kde are both installed ?
<nosrednaekim> Arilou: "apt-cache policy <packagename>"
<Arilou> nosrednaekim: I type that on the terminal?
<nosrednaekim> Arilou: correct
<Arilou> nosrednaekim: Thanks a lot! ^_^
<nosrednaekim> Arilou: figure out the NTFS problem?
<tlayton> nosrednaekim: tried that. have a separate "clean" user from my normal one. btw, i'm on hardy
<segfault2k> Riddell but the KDE 4 Debian Packages (in xperimental) are broken :(
<Arilou> nosrednaekim: yup yup, I can see my hard drives and their content now, I haven't tried writting an archive though
<segfault2k> but whatever, i'll have to wait XD
<mluser-home> is there a gentoo /etc/portage/package.mask equivalent in kubuntu?
<nosrednaekim> segfault2k: load kubuntu ;)
<nosrednaekim> mluser-home: eh... whats that do?
<nosrednaekim> mluser-home: for manually unmasked files?
<nosrednaekim> *programs
<mluser-home> nosrednaekim: it blacklists a file so that the update managers will never prompt for it again
<segfault2k> nosrednaekim i dont want to reinstall my linux box only to have kde4
<nosrednaekim> segfault2k: heh, grab the kde4 liveCD and run it from virtualbox
<segfault2k> and truly i dont like kubuntu, yeah kubuntu rocks but i dont know why i dont like it XD
<virnik> can somebody help me with hint, how can I lookup for biggest file or directory under tty? without graphic?
<nosrednaekim> virnik: "man du"
<mluser-home> nosrednaekim: the opposite.. I want to mask a file of a specific version so that adept will not prompt me to upgrade it again
<nosrednaekim> mluser-home: ah yes, you can lock packages.
<mluser-home> nosrednaekim: how?
<nosrednaekim> just a second,
<tlayton> riddell: the composite thing sounds likely. btw, i've tried both kdm and kdm-kde4 (both are currently installed but configured for kde4). not sure if that matters or not
<ogre> is there any repos that have avant-window-navigator ?
<nosrednaekim> !AWN
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<virnik> nosrednaekim: thx
<mluser-home> nosrednaekim: by lock do you mean lock the application at a specific version? is so.. thats not exactly what I want.  I want to block a specific version which is available for upgrade, but I want to allow future upgrades when they become available
<ogre> !avant
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avant - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ogre> !avant-window-navigator
<nosrednaekim> mluser-home: ah.... yeah, I don't know how to do that, probably possible.
<nosrednaekim> ogre: anyway, yes, trevino has the packages
<mluser-home> nosrednaekim: well thanks for your help
<nosrednaekim> mluser-home: let me look around a bit..k?
<mluser-home> nosrednaekim: ok
<ogre> nosrednaekim: is trevino recommended again?
<romunov> when i try to ssh from konqueror, i get this error: Error encountered while talking to ssh.
<romunov> any ideas?
<mluser-home> nosrednaekim: btw with aptitude I can do this "sudo aptitude forbid-version flashplugin-nonfree=9.0.115.0ubuntu0.7.10", I just need a way to do this with adept too :)
<nosrednaekim> mluser-home: since you are a gentoo user I assume you are no stranger to man pages... read the one for "apt_preferences"
<nosrednaekim> mluser-home: oh... well there is no way to do it in adepot
<nosrednaekim> mluser-home: but I think of you set a apt-get preference, adept will follow it.
<JRlinux> nosrednaekim, 'failed in buffer write," etc.    Not enough RAM in this machine for an install of Audacity on a live Kubuntu?  Is that it?
<tehm0nk> anyone here got dual monitors?
<mluser-home> nosrednaekim: Thank you for your help, I will look it up now
<nosrednaekim> JRlinux: yeah, could be,
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: got all those RAID trobles sorted out?
<nosrednaekim> JRlinux: how much RAM?
<JRlinux> 256
<virnik> something takes my disk out, and fill it with data. can somebody tell me how can I find out, where are theese data saved?
<tehm0nk> nosrednaekim: sorta ya
<virnik> or how to list biggest files in system?
<tlayton> riddell: also, i was the one last week getting the symbol lookup errors. turns out the libQt* fail when /opt/nessus/lib is in the ld.so.conf file
<nosrednaekim> JRlinux: haha yeah, way too little
<efren> algun español
<nosrednaekim> virnik: its probably logs in /var
<nosrednaekim> virnik: also, run "sudo apt-get clean"
<JRlinux> OK, I will try installing it on my hdb ... and then give it a try again.  Thanks, nosrednaekim !
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tehm0nk> nosrednaekim: i formatting it all and redid it, twice now i have got it to install all the way
<ogre> is trevino repo recommended again? I remember alot of people saying it wasnt recommended due to broken packages in #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> ogre: I think its fine..
<ogre> hmmm...
<nosrednaekim> ogre: maybe I can find another repo
<Manad> I don't have Windows anymore...which font did Firefox use on Windows? The webpages look a little bit "off" to me, I want to change the font to whatever Firefox Windows uses.
<tehm0nk> nosrednaekim: do you know anything about dual monitoring more than the !command lol
<virnik> nosrednaekim: i have done that
<ogre> i am on kde for my first day today. just switched from ubuntu and am trying to get used to it
<virnik> nosrednaekim: its nothing to do with logs or apt repos
<Riddell> tlayton: what's /opt/nessus/lib ?
<Schuenemann> Manad, aren't they small or something?
<Manad> yeah they are
<Riddell> tlayton: kdm-kde4 actually works?
<virnik> nosrednaekim: its on my server...so it is why I am looking for way how to destroy this...it can be some programm, or rootkit
<jac0b> is there a bug with the kmenu
<Schuenemann> Manad, you can change the default size in preference
<Schuenemann> preferences
<nosrednaekim> virnik: oh... well du should tell you.
<jac0b> does anyone kow how to edit the kmenu and make it save
<jac0b> know*
<scheater5> ogre: sorry, popping into the convo late - you trying to get avant working on gutsy?
<_Sebulba_> jac0b:  right click on the k menu
<_Sebulba_> then menu editor
<ogre> scheater5:  yeah
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: nixternal reported it to work as well..
<virnik> nosrednaekim: ok, I will look to it
<_Sebulba_> right click to delete, or drag and drop to move. when ur happy, under "file" theres a save icon, that will update ur menu
<charlesg3> Hi, I'm having trouble getting the WMII window manager to work with kdm. I checked the /usr/share/xsessions/wmii.desktop file and it seems to be correct. however whenever i select wmii in kdm it still just loads kde
<tlayton> riddell: nessus is a security scanner. saw it in a linux format awhile ago, and just wanted to try it out. i don't believe it's in the repos.
<ardchoille> !info nessus | tlayton
<ubotu> tlayton: nessus: Remote network security auditor, the client. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.9-2 (gutsy), package size 222 kB, installed size 576 kB
<ogre> scheater5:  have any ideas for me?
<MrJigsaw> Hello, when i try to run the ubuntu Amd64 version ( i have and Amd64 x2 cpu ) i get to choose "Start or install kubuntu" and then it loades the linux kernel 100%, switches to next page and then its just black screen.. Can i fix this anyhow?
<MrJigsaw> Kubuntu i meant ofc. :)
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw: did you try starting in safe graphics mode?
<MrJigsaw> Yes
<tlayton> riddell:  the diff i noticed between kdm (all white screen when logging in) and kdm-kde4 (the light blue bar when logging in)
<MrJigsaw> Same thing happend
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw: what graphics card do you have?
<MrJigsaw> I tried  the "intel" too, it says some kind of bios bug..
<MrJigsaw> Nvidia Geforce 7950GT from Asus
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw: can you go to "ctrl+alt+f1"? and use the terminal?
<MrJigsaw> oh.. i cant try right now.. but ill try tommorow evening :/
<tlayton> ubotu: i had both the nessus 3.0.6 and nessus client 3.0.0 beta 3 installed. both are gone now
<ardchoille> !bot | tlayton
<ubotu> tlayton: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nosrednaekim> MrJigsaw: ok, when you are in there, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" select the vesa driver, and then run "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<_Sebulba_> anyone found a way to stop the kdm or gdm login screen from moving when the pointer moves?
<nosrednaekim> _Sebulba_: MOVING?
<ardchoille> _Sebulba_: Really?
<MrJigsaw> Okay nosrednaekim..
<_Sebulba_> yeah, it's like it's being dragged
<_Sebulba_> try it, log out
<_Sebulba_> then move the pointer
<nosrednaekim> _Sebulba_: like, its bigger than your screen?
<_Sebulba_> no, the size is right, just the login part moves like it's being dragged
<_Sebulba_> it works fine
<scheater5> ogre: sorry I took so long - internet dropped
<_Sebulba_> its just rather annoying
<nosrednaekim> _Sebulba_: what?
<scheater5> ogre: but yes, I do have an idea for you
<ogre> scheater5:  no big deal
<ogre> nice. is it getdeb?
<_Sebulba_> look, try it for urself. log out then move the mouse around the screen
<scheater5> ogre: I got avant working by compiling from source, as per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<nosrednaekim> _Sebulba_: does it only move when your pointer gets close to the sides?
<ogre> ahhh sounds fun
<_Sebulba_> what I get is the part u type ur name and pasword into moves like it's being dragged
<ogre> ill give it a try
<scheater5> ...or perhaps is was kiba I had to compile...neway that forum posting has your answer
<_Sebulba_> nosrednaekim:  yes
<ogre> ogre:  what about getdeb.net?
<_Sebulba_> i guess it varies depending on where the pointer was on the screen when u log out, sometimes it's already off center
<ogre> scheater5: what about getdeb.net?
<scheater5> never used it, but I have occasionally downloaded individual files from packages.debian.org.  I tend to prefer a repo when possible because of potential dependence problems
<_Sebulba_> kdm seems better than gdm at this but they both do it
<jsl> uhm... for some reason firefox and thunderbird have stopped working for me. I've tried purging the profiles, the program and -safe-mode, but are unable of finding any error messages anywhere... any ideas as to where to start looking?
<girolamo> !italia
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about italia - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nosrednaekim> _Sebulba_: yeah... its an X problem of some sort, wrong resolution somewhere
<_Sebulba_> alrighty, so it's fixable then?
<_Sebulba_> i've had it with every distro except pclinuxos
<_Sebulba_> for whatever reason, it behaved
<ogre> how do i install .deb files? anything similar to fileroller for gnome?
<nosrednaekim> _Sebulba_: somehow :D
<nosrednaekim> ogre: gdebi-kde
<ardchoille> ogre: You can double-click a .deb package, but have you checked the repos first to see if the app is there?
<rothchild> I've got a problem with the login manager, it only gives me 'log out' in kde and takes me back to kdm rather than allowing me to shutdown directly from kde, how do I get shutdown back?
<_Sebulba_> ty
<ogre> ardchoille:  yeah I'm trying to install AWN
<scheater5> you just download and then click on them.
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: are you using XGL?
<ardchoille> ogre: Ah, ok, I don't think that is in the repos
<rothchild> yes
<rothchild> compiz with nvdia, that's xgl isn't it?
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: known problem with XGL.... you have an ATI?
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: not unless you installed xserver-xgl
<rothchild> can I take it out without borking compiz if I have got it installed?
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: if you have an nvidia, yes
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: lets see if you have it installed run "apt-cache policy xserver-xgl"
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> is there any howto about increasing kubuntu's speed? it works much slower than windows on AMD Athlon XP 2200+ with 768 MB RAM...
<virnik> nosrednaekim: got it. almost five milions of tiny files under web folder in cache... grrrrrrrr hole in web pages...
<nosrednaekim> Wilde_Sehnsucht: check whats using your CPU and ram with  the alt+esc taskmanager
<rothchild> I can see it's installed in adept
<romunov> gnome runs much slower than kde for me... i wonder what's the difference...? :>
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: ok, uninstall that then
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> nosrednaekim: firefox, X, and eclipse eats my cpu ...
<nosrednaekim> virnik: heh :D
<nosrednaekim> Wilde_Sehnsucht: are you using compiz?
<rothchild> it's gone, I guess I need to restart x?
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: correcta-mundo
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> nosrednaekim: it makes no sense if compiz is on or off. it runs the same speed
<rothchild> ta, see you on the other side
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> nosrednaekim: i compare the speed of my kubuntu at work which runs on Intel 3GHZ with 1GB RAM...there's a big difference...very big...
<_Sebulba_> Wilde_Sehnsucht: mixing gnome and kde apps can slow it down
<_Sebulba_> i try to stick to qt apps in kde
<_Sebulba_> and gtk+ in gnome
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> _Sebulba_: really? i didn't know about that O_o
<_Sebulba_> its extra libraries
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> oh..
<_Sebulba_> sticking to native apps it already has the libraries there
<rakan> Hello
<_Sebulba_> using non-native apps it needs to use extra libraries
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> I see
<_Sebulba_> which can take up resources
<nosrednaekim> hello rakan
<rakan> How can i share my DVD rom to be accessed by Windows? i used samba and windows sees the drive
<rakan> but it's asking me for a password
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> but i can't stop using firefox :(
<_Sebulba_> in modern pc's it's usually neglegable difference
<_Sebulba_> but it can make a difference in slower or older pcs
<_Sebulba_> lol
<_Sebulba_> some are platform agnostic, firefox is one of them
<_Sebulba_> so is openoffice
<ogre> how do i add apps to run when i boot up. the gnome version is called "sessions"
<_Sebulba_> i refuse to browse the web without firefox
<rothchild> log out now working, thanks again
<Wilde_Sehnsucht> _Sebulba_: :)
<tehm0nk> any dual monitor gurus around?
<virnik> nosrednaekim: but still, there is something different...i got still 100% / usage...and cant find biggest dir or file...
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: nah, they passed out from exhaustion :D
<tehm0nk> well i dont wanna screw this up again
<tehm0nk> between trying to mess with my nvidia settings and compiz i killed my last install
<tehm0nk> really trying to make it one day before killing it again.
<tehm0nk> misewell not touch it then huh... lol
<gabriel_> does anyone recommend a file manager that is better than dolphin?
<_Sebulba_> konqurer
<virnik> please, can somebody help me out? somethings is eating my free space on / - i have 100% usage now...cant find out what is it...its not log files, its not apt cache...
<_Sebulba_> konquerer*
<gabriel_> it a web browser as well right?
<TimS> virnik: install filelight
<_Sebulba_> yes, but u dont need to use it as a web browser
<TimS> It will let you see what is taking up how much room
<virnik> TimS: i dont know this app, but it is on server, over ssh and without X
<virnik> TimS: ok, i will try
<TimS> Dont
<TimS> Its an X app
<virnik> lol
<TimS> You can run CLI yes?
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk: thats seems safest :D
<virnik> i cant even install it...cos I am out of space
<_Sebulba_> i like konquerer as a file browser, but firefox as a web browser. there are profiles for each setting, so u can separate the functions easy
<gabriel_> can i make the backbutton work there? i mean the mouse thumb button?
<virnik> TimS: true...
<nosrednaekim> gabriel_: probably
<TimS> run "ls -ash" on /
<gabriel_> in dolphin it seems u can't
<TimS> Paste it into a query with me
<virnik> gabriel_: yes, you can
<virnik> TimS: I will try
<_Sebulba_> dolphin was designed as a simplified konquerer file browser
<Sajes> After installing Fluxbox (from apt) and logging in, right clicking the desktop brings no menu up; but the bar on the bottom is there. Any suggestions?
<_Sebulba_> it's not bad when u get used to it
<TimS> I wish Dolphin was tabbed =[
<_Sebulba_> yeah, tabs would be nice
<nosrednaekim> the kde4 dolphin rocks
<nosrednaekim> but not the kde3 version
<_Sebulba_> I'd say give dolphin time to get used to it
<_Sebulba_> it does still make me double take when I open home, and it's not konquerer, but after u get used to it....it's not too bad
<gabriel_> virnik: do u know how?
<gabriel_> nosrednaekim: oh there's a big differance?
<nosrednaekim> gabriel_:usability-wise... huge
<gabriel_> cool
<gabriel_> so.. i can just upgrade to kde 4... or?
<_Sebulba_> kde 4 is still not in final release yet
<nosrednaekim> gabriel_: you can run dolphin4 from within kde3
<nosrednaekim> but I don't reccomend it
<_Sebulba_> it's due in january
<_Sebulba_> i'd wait until at least then to try it
<gabriel_> ah ok cool
<gabriel_> i'm not in a rush :)
<_Sebulba_> launched january 11th I believe
<gabriel_> right
<_Sebulba_> or better yet, wait until its considered stable enough to be included in a major distro as standard and try it then
<charlesg3> for some reason it doesn't matter what 'session' i choose in KDM it ALWAYS loads KDE
<virnik> <gabriel_> sure, remap your mouse in X
<TimS> Crap
<TimS> I just did ls -R by mistake, now its listing all my files!
<gabriel_> virnik: back button is working in firefox already
<tehm0nk> hmm thats odd... my kubuntu starts to boot on one monitor then finishes on another...
<virnik> gabriel_: ah so...
<gabriel_> virnik: doen't it mean it's mapped correctly?
<virnik> gabriel_: yes, it means you got it correctly mapped
<ogre> where do i edit themes?
<_Sebulba_> ogre:  kcontrol
<ogre> _Sebulba_:  thanks :)
<_Sebulba_> np
<gabriel_> virnik: any idea why it's not working in konq then
<tehm0nk> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<virnik> gabriel_: cos konqueror do not use shortcut alt+left/alt+right
<_Sebulba_> anyone here use knode?
<gabriel_> hmpf
<holycow> is this the channel that also handles kde4 beta questions?
<holycow> the packages in the topic really work great now
<holycow> was curious if that got separated out into a separate chan
<LjL> no they weren't
<tehm0nk> which Nvidia video card driver should i use?
<ardchoille> tehm0nk: Which nvidia card do you have?
<tehm0nk> nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new i have 2 8600GT's ?
<Schuenemann> install nvidia-glx
<tehm0nk> ok
<charlesg3> I can load the failsafe session, but for every other session i choose in KDM it just loads KDE. I've checked /usr/share/xsessions and the files look correct
<ardchoille> tehm0nk: nvidia-glx
<Schuenemann> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schuenemann> there used to be a list of cards and the respective packages there
<nosrednaekim> no no! nvidia-glx-new for any 8xxx!
<tehm0nk> which of the config modules should i use?
<tehm0nk> OH
<tehm0nk> ok
<tehm0nk> :-D
<tehm0nk> those are installed alread but i have no config module loaded
<ardchoille> Schuenemann: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<tehm0nk> which one?
<Schuenemann> I suppose yours should be new
<Schuenemann> since it's not there
<Dragnslcr> I think nvidia-glx is only for the 4xxx cards
<ardchoille> I have an nvidia GeForce 6200 and nvidia-glx works great
<matttis> could someone with firefox 2.0.0.11 please look if the buttons above the edit field are displayed here:
<matttis> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Axrb&action=edit
<Schuenemann> edit field?
<matttis> how should i call it ?
<matttis> the edit box ?
<matttis> i dont know
<Schuenemann> I don't see any form, except for the search one
<Schuenemann> maybe I should be logged?
<matttis> what ?
<Schuenemann> yes, there are many buttons there
<Schuenemann> I wasn't logged in
<matttis> you dont need to
<Schuenemann> oh wait, I'm using 2.0.0.6
<matttis> then its time to update :-)
<Schuenemann> is it in the repos for feisty?
<matttis> might be
<matttis> i also added some sources for new versions
<Schuenemann> I think only for gutsy
<matttis> dont know how they are called
<nosrednaekim> fiesty-backports might have any newer stuff
<matttis> yes, backports
<tehm0nk> nosrednaekim: you're definately right i just read up on that... the nvidia-glx drivers would have killed my install yet again
<Schuenemann> I found it, but it's weird... I thought it would warn be if there are newer versions
<nosrednaekim> lol
<tehm0nk> which is what killed my install last night haha
<tehm0nk> it would have messed up xserver
<tehm0nk> :-P
<TimS> How do I close a man page on the cli?
<nosrednaekim> TimS: "q"
<TimS> ty
<ogre> how do i navigate through my home folder? I just see a desktop icon
<nosrednaekim> ogre: thats all you have in your homeDIR then..
<ogre> kk ill give it a go
<ardchoille> ogre: View > Show Hidden Files
<ardchoille> ogre: Not sure if you're using konqueror or dolphin but it works for both
<ogre> im using dolphin. is konqueror any better?
<tehm0nk> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ardchoille> ogre: Personal preference, but I feel konqueror is much better
<fignew> depends what you want
<wladek_> hey.. i'm trying to setup my two displays on my dual head video card so that i have an X screen on each instead of one big screen that straddles both displays.  the reason is when i launch windows they tend they launch overlapped on the two displays and full screen video is split between the two of them.  i have an nvidia card, twinview enabled, but i have a feeling i need to do some xorg.conf hacking to get this working the way i
<wladek_>  want
<fignew> but I agree with ardchoille :)
<ardchoille> !find dual
<ubotu> Found: duali, duali-data
<wladek_> my current xorg.conf file is here: http://pastebin.org/11847
<matttis> Schuenemann: how does it look like now ?
<nosrednaekim> !dualhead | wladek_
<ubotu> wladek_: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<wladek_> cheers, will take a look
<Schuenemann> matttis, as before
<matttis> this sucks
<matttis> wrote a bug report and now its worthless
<sylvisj> hey, question
<matttis> and i don't know which setting is wrong
<sylvisj> How can I execute "modprobe -r nvidia; modprobe nvidia" on boot?
<Schuenemann> matttis, http://imagebin.org/12438
<maninder> any one know how to use compizÉ
<nosrednaekim> maninder: yes...
<maninder> well i installed it
<maninder> and i cant find it now
<matttis> Schuenemann: thanks
<matttis> that is how it should look like :-)
<nosrednaekim> maninder: what type of video card do you have?Nvidia, ATI or Intel?
<maninder> ati
<Schuenemann> matttis, aren't you blocking javascript?
<matttis> no
<Schuenemann> because the buttons vanish if I dod so
<Schuenemann> do so*
<level1> Hi, I can't change timezones in systemsettings. There is no apply button in the kcontrol module
<level1> !timezone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> maninder: ok, how old of an ATI?
<maninder> 9200 ati
<maninder> i installed it
<maninder> and it says installed but i cant find it
<matttis> Schuenemann: i know, i looked at the source of the page
<rothchild> I just uninstalled xserver-xgl to get my log in working and now all my menus in open office have gone all screwey, lots of 0000000. Any ideas?
<Schuenemann> matttis, maybe an extensions is blocking it?
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: you had to reinstall xgl?
<matttis> Schuenemann:  noscript is deactivated
<rothchild> no it's still uninstalled
<matttis> greasemonkey also, thats all
<Schuenemann> hmm =/
<nosrednaekim> maninder: well,try running this "compiz --replace"
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: are you still running compiz?
<maninder> in the konsole
<maninder> É
<matttis> Schuenemann: i'll try something, i have got a last idea
<rothchild> I had to re-size all my font settings, yes I'm still running compiz
<nosrednaekim> maninder: yes
<Schuenemann> matttis, suicide?
<maninder> okay it works
<maninder> but i cant fix the settings
<sub[t]rnl> ccsm will open the settings
<maninder> how do i do thatÉ
<matttis> Schuenemann: than i wont see the buttons either :-)
<sub[t]rnl> maninder: type ccsm in konsole
<Schuenemann> :-]
<matttis> Schuenemann: no, i will edit something out of my prefs.jsw
<maninder> ccsm
<maninder> doesnt do anything
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<maninder> type all that É
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<maninder> nodsÉ
<sub[t]rnl> remember you can use tab completion all over the place in linux.
<matttis> ahhhh, didn't work  ----> suicide
<matttis> Schuenemann: goodbye, see you in heaven ;-)
<wladek_> when i do a 'lspci' to get the device id's for my multiheaded nvidia graphics card, i can only see the only device id
<wladek_> but this howto says there should be one for each head
<nosrednaekim> wladek_: thats if you have two graphics card I would imagine
<rothchild> sorry I got it, I had a dumb font selection
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: cool. does compiz work now?
<maninder> how do i fix the settings for compizÉ
<maninder> i cant click x and close the window its missing now
<sub[t]rnl> how do you mean?
<maninder> like the half top part of the windows is missing
<maninder> were u click x to close the window
<sub[t]rnl> oh, you'll need the window decorator for compiz, emerald
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install emerald
<sub[t]rnl> then run 'emerald --replace'
<sub[t]rnl> if you aren't seeing any icons in ccsm, you might need librsvg2-common as well
<rothchild> compiz was working anyway and still is, when I took out xserver-xgl it messed with all my fonts and when I readjusted them I selected 'opensymbol' which doesn't seem to play with OO but I got it tweaked now, thanks for your help
<maninder> but will this gimmi the same effects i ahve nowÉ
<sub[t]rnl> maninder: emerald just decorates the open windows, so yes you'll have all the effects, but your windows will have borders
<sub[t]rnl> which is all customizable of course
<_Sebulba_> some themes have no buttons, but u'll see those in the emerald themes list
<maninder> so how do i change border colour
<nosrednaekim> rothchild: ok, no problem
<maninder> how do i close the adept notifier
<maninder> its like stuck in thee corner of my screen
<_Sebulba_> right click on it and exit
<_Sebulba_> i keep having probs with adept crashing, so I just avoid it and use Synaptic
<ogre> how do i make certain apps run when I boot up? is there anything similar to "sessions" in ubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> !autostart |ogre
<ubotu> ogre: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<sub[t]rnl> err, boot, sorry
<sub[t]rnl> you'll need to add a script to start it in /etc/init.d/
<ogre> dang :/
<nosrednaekim> !autorun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autorun - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maninder> yo when i stype in emerald --replace
<maninder> and i close the konsole
<maninder> the settings done save
<maninder> how do i save it
<sub[t]rnl> use alt +f2 and run it, or type emerald --replace &
<sub[t]rnl> in konsole
<maninder> ye but when i close konsole
<maninder> the settings go back
<maninder> and they dont save
<sub[t]rnl> use alt+f2 and run it
<ogre> sub[t]rnl, i have no friggin' clue how to do that. can u give me a short walkthrough or point me to a wiki?
<maninder> i mean how do i save the settings and exit konsole
<ogre> im trying to have superkarambe rum at startup
<nosrednaekim> ogre: that can be run at kde startup./..
<Dr_willis> dont 'close' the console with the X button, use the 'exit' command also.
<ogre> superkaramba*
<sub[t]rnl> ogre yeah run that by adding a link in your .kde/Autostart/ directory
<ogre> in konsole?
<Dr_willis> make a simple script in Autostart also. can do it.
<nosrednaekim> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<sub[t]rnl> ogre: ln -s ~/.kde/Autostart/superkaramba /usr/bin/superkaramba <-- example
<_Sebulba_> anyone know how I can get the group list to download and save in knode so I can subscribe to some?
<Dr_willis> actually with superkaramba i think the kde session manager can rember/restart it. :)
<Dr_willis> But it works for other apps that dont play well with session manageer.
<_Sebulba_> everytime I try it shows progress, but never loads anything
<sub[t]rnl> more than one way to skin a cat, thats for sure
<sub[t]rnl> :>
 * nosrednaekim reports sub[t]rnl to PETA
<Dr_willis> 12.5 ways normally :)
<sub[t]rnl> nosrednaekim: lol
<tehm0nk-otherpc> !compiz
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i killed it agian GRR
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Schuenemann> matttis_angry, heh
<tehm0nk-otherpc> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schuenemann> what did you try?
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: what'd you do?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i put the nvidia-new drivers
<tehm0nk-otherpc> which i'm supposed to for my 8600gt
<tehm0nk-otherpc> and i put compiz on there
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: did you use the restricted-manager?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i tried messing with the nvidia settings but to no avail
<matttis_angry> Schuenemann: i've deleted something which I added to my prefs.js
<tehm0nk-otherpc> nosrednaekim no idea
<matttis_angry> Schuenemann: but i found the error on a other way
<tehm0nk-otherpc> deal is i can't get back in now...
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: oh yes you can.
<nosrednaekim> :D
<maninder> yo when i type in emerald --replace the settings dont stay
<Schuenemann> matttis_angry, what was it?
<maninder> what should i do
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: do "ctrl+alt+f2" and log in there.
<maninder> it changed as soon as i close konsole
<sub[t]rnl> maninder: hold down alt, then press f2
<nosrednaekim> maninder: run that from a "alt+f2" run dialog
<matttis_angry> Schuenemann: "dom.disable_img_src_set" was changed by user, so it tryed to change it back and it works
<sub[t]rnl> ^^
<tehm0nk-otherpc> then what?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> startx doesn't work
<maninder> that just opnes another run command box
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: run "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<maninder> i wana save the setting in konsole and exit it
<nosrednaekim> and see what it failed on.
<matttis_angry> Schuenemann: i think it's the option "don't load images from different server" or something like that
<_Sebulba_> maninder: what are u trying to save in konsole and it dont save?
<maninder> when i type in emerald --replace
<maninder> i see the settings and changes
<maninder> and when i close konsole it goes back to normal
<maninder> so how do i save it
<sub[t]rnl> maninder: don't type it in konsole.
<maninder> type it in run commandÉ
<_Sebulba_> try looking at the sessions, and "save as default"
<Schuenemann> matttis_angry, but the images are hosted there
<matttis_angry> Schuenemann: actually i miss this option under Edit -> preferences
<sub[t]rnl> maninder: heh, yeah.
<tehm0nk-otherpc> Fatal Server Error:
<maninder> shit
<maninder> okay
<maninder> thanks
<tehm0nk-otherpc> no screens found
<tehm0nk-otherpc> Now we're getting somewhere
<tehm0nk-otherpc> heh
<matttis_angry> Schuenemann: But i dont know what else i could be, that I have changed
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: thats the normal error... "shift+pageup" to find the cause for it.
<Schuenemann> matttis_angry, are you sure you don't have noscript enabled?
<matttis_angry> yes
<Schuenemann> =/
<matttis_angry> Schuenemann: now it works...
<Schuenemann> try firefox forum
<matttis_angry> (but i'm still angry :-)
<Schuenemann> oh
<tehm0nk-otherpc> failed to open module "nvidia"
<tehm0nk-otherpc> hmm
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol
<Schuenemann> thanks for wasting my time with something that has no problem :)
<_Sebulba_> being angry is fine when u have your angry eyes freshly polished
<tehm0nk-otherpc> (module does not exist, 0)
<_Sebulba_> lol
<matttis_angry> <matttis_angry> Schuenemann: but i found the error on a other way
<Schuenemann> I found the error too, I thought you were looking for the solution
<matttis_angry> hmm
<matttis_angry> i meant the wrong setting as "erro"
<matttis_angry> *error
<tehm0nk-otherpc> can i reinstall nvidia-new-glx?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> or something, will that help?
<matttis_angry> sorry
<Schuenemann> :p
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: kernel module problems...
<matttis_d> Schuenemann: http://kb.mozillazine.org/About:config_Entries#DOM..2A    here it is written, what that option does
<maninder> how do i set up my keyboard properly
<tehm0nk-otherpc> what does that mean nosrednaekim?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> do i need ro reinstall yet again? haha
<maninder> cause i cant do a proper question mark etc
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: the nvidia driver uses a kernel driver in order to get 3d accelreation
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: shouldn't need to reinstall
<_Sebulba_> maninder: kcontrol gives a keyboard settings area I think
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: try running "sudo modprobe nvidia"
<_Sebulba_> or kmenu>>system settings>>keyboard
<skarface> what command does the system settings icon run?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> didn't give me an error and didn't spit anything out
<Schuenemann> skarface, kcontrol?
<skarface> Schuenemann: no?
<skarface> it's something else.
<sub[t]rnl> systemsettings
<skarface> ha thanks
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: then try running "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<Schuenemann> systemsettings -caption "%c" %i %m
<Schuenemann> just right-click it and choose edit
<skarface> I lost it
<skarface> that's why I'm asking ;)
<Schuenemann> ahh
<Schuenemann> well, that's the one I have
<skarface> curious if administrator mode works in that, because it doesn't in kcontrol
<tehm0nk-otherpc> i dont know what that was supposed to do
<tehm0nk-otherpc> didn't spit anything out other than stopping starting k display manager
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: and you can log in now?
<nosrednaekim> trl going to "cntrl+alt+f7"
<nosrednaekim> *try
<tehm0nk-otherpc> blinking cursor
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol
<_Sebulba_> i hate the blinking cursor
<_Sebulba_> and the bouncy one
<Schuenemann> the bouncy one is removable
<Schuenemann> it annoys me too
<Dr_willis> and the wiggly one, and the wavy one., and the  jiggy one!
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol all i got is that blinking cursor
<_Sebulba_> i know, i always make sure its one of the first changes I make to a fresh install
<_Sebulba_> it just looks tacky to me
<tehm0nk-otherpc> one of the first things i do when installing an OS is fixing the drivers...
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: ok... take another look at the Xorg log..
<tehm0nk-otherpc> which is what is screwing me.
<nosrednaekim> tehm0nk-otherpc: yeah.
<nosrednaekim> whats it say this time?
<tehm0nk-otherpc> ok lemme try to get back to it...
<tehm0nk-otherpc> lol
#kubuntu 2008-12-08
<yanko> ???
<benbloom> I don't think windows know's how to deal with the linux file system. are you using a partition editor in windows?
<yanko> no
<yanko> i made the partion while instaling vista
<wers> i press alt+f2 then the run dialog doesnt run. i checked in system settings and it still is the keyboard shortcut. any idea?
<dios_mio> root, hi
<dios_mio> root, very creative nick lol
<benbloom> I think the problem has to do with how windows mounts filesystems. I'd recommend using a partition editor to remove the partition. I have no experience with vista, dual boot and very little with windows in general but from what I do know that's what I'd think. you want to wipe the partition clean and possible format it for use by vista yes?
<yosri> #tanit
<majoney> me he instalado el ultimo kubuntu , el 8.10, quiero instalar beryl, alguien me podria ayudar???
<benbloom> !es |  majoney
<ubottu> majoney: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<benbloom> !br | majoney
<ubottu> majoney: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<benbloom> not sure which
<chipbuddy> is anyone familar with "the dullest blog in the world"?
<benbloom> guess not
<chipbuddy> i know pretty much nothing about web design and html (and css and xhtml...). is there a simple open source program i can install that will generate all the html (or xhtml or css) for me? preferably heavy on the gui. i do'nt need anything fancy, just pictures, links and text, but i want it to look good
<erov> chipbuddy: kompozer ?
<chipbuddy> i'll give it a shot. thanks erov
<dnyy> I just installed the kubuntu-desktop package and after I logged in my monitor blinks every 15 or so seconds.  Could this be because my computer can't handle KDE or what? :/
<Dr_willis> kde shouldent affect the monitor/X settings..
<Dr_willis> it maybe the compositing effects.. try logging in with a different window manager and see if it still happens
<dnyy> it wasn't blinking in xfce or gnome :/
<dnyy> even when i have compiz enabled in gnome it doesn't blink, it goes horribly slow but no monitor blinkin'
<dnyy> I disabled all desktop effects, and it's still happening ;o
<m4v> dnyy: i belive desde is a bug report about that, letme check
<m4v> s/desde/there/
<dnyy> wut? ;x
<m4v> that there's a bug report similar to your problem
<m4v> dnyy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase-workspace/+bug/278471
<m4v> check the comments, maybe there's one that can help
<dnyy> ah, i was confused as to waht desde meant. but i looked it up
<m4v> it was a typo
<m4v> i meant there
<dnyy> hah, well it translates to 'since' in spanish.
<dnyy> Alright, stopping "Detecting RANDR" worked.  Thanks for the link, a google search never brought it up.
<b0nn> has anyone ever had text decide it is being entered right to left, instead of left to right in Kate?
<snarkster> where do you find the google gadgets for kde?
<b0nn> if so, how do I 'undo' this feature?
<dr_willis> Thats some sort of input feature for some languages.. and ive no idea where the settings are at
<b0nn> miraculously it undid itself
<b0nn> thanksfully
<brahman> #kubuntu-es
<smkajt> hi, i'm having doubts about installing guitar tuner need help
 * dr_willis thinks the channel would need more info smkajt 
<smkajt> ok, i'll try a couple times more
<beta-guy> At random intervals my laptop's caps lock light with start flashing, and when it does this my computer is completely unresponsive, it just shows a black screen, what's happening, and what should I do?
<BluesKaj> beta-guy, maybe X is crashing ...you may need to edit xorg.conf
<demonwolf> salut tous le monde
<arun__> i added the kde 4.2 nightly repository and installed kde-nightly pacakge. my screen locks every once in a while and my password doesnt seem to work there. I have to ctrl alt backspace to get out
<arun__> any ideas as to how to set my lock screen password in kde 4.2
<dr_willis> sounds like a bug....
<beta-guy> BluesKaj: over in #ubuntu they think it could be a kernel panic
<dr_willis> kaps lock flashing = VERY bad crash sign
<BluesKaj> tv time ..bbl
<beta-guy> dr_willis: I'll try to keep my laptop running cool, and see if that resolves the issue, do you know of a way to narrow down the cause of the crash?
<dr_willis> beta-guy,  not really..    If it only does it evey so often. it would sound like a heat issue
<beta-guy> ok
<arun__> why is the kde 4.2 lock screen password different from the user password, how do i change it
<smkajt> i'm not able to install a guitar tuner, can some one help ?
<solidus> hola
<linuxman410> anyone else tried ubuntu 9.04 beta yet
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for further discussion please linuxman410
<linuxman410> thanks
<laulyp> hello
<araghorn> on Intrepid Ibex, is the nvidia 71 driver is working now ?
<araghorn> is there somebody alive here ?
<JontheEchidna> araghorn: the 71 driver isn't working
<araghorn> JontheEchidna-thanx
<araghorn> Does someone know when it's gonna be fixed ?
<JontheEchidna> only the nvidia developers
<mirko_> ciao
<araghorn> just what i thought...
<mirko_> qualcuno parla italiano come me?
<mister-tea> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<mirko_> grazie
<mirko_> thanks
<m__> need help configureing mod-mono
<m__> require graphical tool
<m__> anyone knows about how to use rapache
<smkajt> is there a good codec packs for video files? .avi and so on?
<araghorn> How would i know when the Nvidia 71 driver will be fixed on Intrepid Ibex ?
<bazhang> kubuntu-restricted-extras smkajt
<bazhang> araghorn, when nvidia fixes it?
<smkajt> where cand i find kubuntu-restricted-extras bazhang?
<bazhang> smkajt, which version of kubuntu
<smkajt> bazhang: can't tell wich version
<bazhang> !version | smkajt
<ubottu> smkajt: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<smkajt> ubuntu 7.04
<bazhang> smkajt, that version is end of life; were you planning on upgrading to a newer version?
<smkajt> guess not
<smkajt> i was planning to install video files codec
<smkajt> to watch movies
<bazhang> end of life means that version is not supported any more
<bazhang> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<smkajt> what should i do dude ?
<bazhang> smkajt, how old an install
<smkajt> bazhang: installed this month
<bazhang> smkajt, best to try the livecd of LTS hardy imo
<bazhang> thats supported til 2011
<bazhang> lts=long term support
<araghorn> bazhang -> Is the only way to know when it's gonna be fixed is to read some forum, or I can subscribe to something that will tell me when ?
<bazhang> araghorn, iirc nvidia has a blog
<araghorn> baxhang -> thanx
<araghorn> baxhang -> is that the blog: http://blogs.nvidia.com/
<bazhang> araghorn, sounds right
<araghorn> bazhang -> Last question (since I'm a newbie): what was the 71.71.86.9 for if it was not for Intrepix Ibex ?
<bazhang> araghorn, not sure there sorry
<araghorn> bazhang -> ok, thank you
<draik> I have an ogg file that I want to play when I get a PM and when someone says my nick. It was working, but now it does not. I played the ogg file outside of Konversation and it works. The file is not corrupt. What do I have to do for Konversation to play the audio file?
<joeinbend> hey all
<joeinbend> Has anyone successfully gotten the pen drivers working on a Compaq TC1000 tablet?
<rayne> Hello everyone.
<rayne> How's everyone doing?
<_2> var/log/messages...    kernel: Loaded 23281 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.15-53-686.   ?
<_2> var/log/mseeages...    kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.
<_2> is that normal ?
<_2> i'm not noticing anything malfunctioning... but the message seems strange
<glade88> hello.. my installation is really screwed up. I had a Kubuntu Intrepid Beta disk, I install Kubuntu and added the KDE 4.2 beta 1 PPA repos. After downloading the updates, I now have broken dependencies and I get this: http://pastebin.com/m3d0fa1c9
<_2> more info on my question, http://pastebin.com/fcdc87e9 /var/log/messages
<CuteAlien> hello. Has anyone a hint for me for getting sound running in java in kubuntu? I'm just trying to get the official javaounddemo from sun running. java -version: "1.6.0_10"
<CuteAlien> *javasounddemo
<_2> well never mind i just did  rm /boot/*   and that should at the very least stop that inconsistancy in my message log.
<_2> i'll reboot and test it.
<_2> well it did and it didn't     i still get the "Dec  7 23:23:18 192 kernel: No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled"
<oscc2007> :)
<CuteAlien> oh - I have java-sound - only the jukebox in the sounddemo fails.
<zigggggy> klobster!
<smkajt> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<smkajt> this error returned twice, when i tryed to install softw, when typing ./configure
<smkajt> is there someone still awake
<_2> prolly
<Guest44997> whats up with gimp on kubuntu? the layers dialog dont work - whats the point of using it then?
<pronoy> how do i install firefox on kubuntu 8.10
<_2> sudo apt-get install firefox
<pronoy> _2: isn't there a bug ? says it might need to install some gnome libs
<_2> pronoy gnome libs wont hurt
<_2> much.
<alex__> hi
<alex__> anybody knows how i install beryl on ubuntu linux?
<_2> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<alex__> thx
<alex__> i ll try to figure compiz fusion out
<_2> alex__ btw what version of ubuntu and kde are you talking ?
<alex__> ubuntu 8.10
<alex__> i ve downloaded a version of kde but know i m running gnome
<_2> hummm and you don't like the kde4 effects ?
<alex__> it makes the laptop a little slower than gnome
<alex__> the main reason i would like to try beryl
<_2> well the 'gnome' channel is #ubuntu
<alex__> is curiosity as well:p
<_2> maybe someone in there can support it.
<alex__> thx
<_2> welcome
<pronoy_> _2: isn't there a bug ? says it might need to install some gnome libs
<pronoy_> _2: and i want some help regarding xine too.........how do i play rmvb on kubuntu ?
<_2> pronoy_ not that i know of,  but i don't know all things.
<pronoy_> okk
<pronoy_> which is better dragon player or kaffine ?
<_2> which is better kia or toyota
<_2> it's personal preferance
<pronoy_> _2: i don't know about kia..but toyota is good :D
<pronoy_> _2: i need a player which plays everything so which one is the best ?
<_2> vlc
<pronoy_> _2: ok one more thing...i migrated from ubuntu to kubuntu.........the add/remove programs.....how do i see the 3rd party applications.........just like in gnome
<_2> pronoy_ ummm use synaptic if you have it installed still.    or adept if you don't.
<pronoy_> ya but does synaptic cater to kde as well ?\
<mdriess> hello?
<pronoy_> _2: how do i uninstall konqueror ?
<macjason0607> guys
<macjason0607> can i convert a avi to a mpeg ?deved only coverts to a iso
<macjason0607> deved*
<_2> pronoy_ are you sure you want to?  you can make firefox the default browser you know
<pronoy_> _2: If i remove konqueror...what harm will it cause ?
<macjason0607> anyone ever used nerolinux ?
<_2> pronoy_ sudo apt-get remove konqueror  # and read the list of packages it will take with it.
<pronoy_> just 3 packages konqueror konqueror-plugin-searchbar kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<_2> ok then remove it if you like
<pronoy_> _2: i hope kde will work after i uninstall konqueror ? or is it also a file browser ?
<_2> seems the deps will reslove to delphin
<_2> pronoy_ yes it is a file manager
<_2> and an ssh client  and a man page browser....
<_2> konqueror is da'bomb
<_2> it's a trade of all jacks and a jack of all trades
<pronoy_> _2: so i guess i shouldn't remove it after all
<_2> it's up to you.
<_2> pronoy_ it's your software, use it like you like.   we're just here to halp.
<pronoy_> _2: yes but i think i'll blow my system to bits........that'll be a lot of help :D
<macjason0607> ok anohter question .. i don't want dolphin anymore in kubuntu .. if i remove it can i just install nautilus ?
<_2> pronoy_ if it can be broken, i've probably already broke it.   ;/
<_2> macjason0607 why not use knoqueror ?
<macjason0607> _2, i just want a file manager that is stable
<_2> macjason0607 konq not stable ?
<_2> </shrugs>
<macjason0607> never used it
<macjason0607> so guess what
<macjason0607> Konqueror  just crashed .. do you guys want to look at logs ?
<pronoy_> macjason0607: i used nautilus......its unstable more unstable than konqueror and dolphin
<macjason0607> hmm.
 * _2 suspects vidio driver issues, but quietly sneeks out
<macjason0607> pronoy_, when i was running ubuntu i had nautiuls and it was fine if i recall
<macjason0607> whats the paste bin here ?
<_2> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<pronoy_> whenever i played a media file in ubuntu.......nautilus crashed.......thats one of the reasons for shifting to kde 4.1
<macjason0607> check it http://paste.ubuntu.com/82357/
<_2>  http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<macjason0607> can i have 2 file managers running at the same time ?
<_2> yes
<_2> on dapper i have tested with as many as five file manager/browsers at one time and multi-sessions of each of them.
<_2> but dapper is stable.
<_2> when you use bleeding edge, some times.... it bleeds
<_2> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<macjason0607> yea
<macjason0607> im using interpid kubuntu
<macjason0607> it keeps crashing on me
<macjason0607> so .. right now im dual booting xp and kubuntu on this desktop computer .. im giving it a shot right now because im getting a laptop at the end of this month
<macjason0607> the laptop has beautiful specs
<macjason0607> 2.4ghz Intel core 2 duo 4 gb ram DVD+RW etc  ...
<macjason0607> i forgot the brand but i saw it at sams club
<macjason0607> :D
<macjason0607> and it is strech screen
<pronoy_> _2: like ntfs configuration tool on gnome what tool is available on kde ?
<_2> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<_2> pronoy_ probably better off to ask that as a general question rather than addressing me with it.   i really don't know.
<pronoy_> !NTFS-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<pronoy_> _2: gotcha........thanks for the support till now
<_2> even though they are quiet there are a few others lurking even at this hour.
<pronoy_> !FUSE
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<_2> the ops tend to just check this channel every so often and if there are "unanswered" questions lying around they will pick them up "usually."
<FisherPrice> is the upgrade from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 worth it?
<nick_> ?<
<nick_> what the hell
<j3frea> do you want help?
<nick_> i dont know whats going on
<_2> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<nick_> hello?
<nick_> so is this like a support thing? or something diffrent
<Mamarok> nick_: could you ask a plain question? We would like to help but you should be more explicit on your problem :)
<j3frea> nick_: if you have a question, just ask it... if someone awake can answer or try to answer s/he will...
<nick_> sorry, i am new. my other computer is running ubuntu 8.10, and the terminal screen went blank.
<Mamarok> did you type Ctrl + l?
<nick_> as well as there are no borders or buttons to exit a window
<j3frea> do you have compiz?
<Mamarok> nick_: do you talk about Gnome or KDE?
<nick_> gnome and yes compiz
<nick_> ive tried removeing
<nick_> but useless
<j3frea> nick_: this i the kubuntu channel just by the way... I don't know whether other people will get annoyed but I'll try to help...
<j3frea> when compiz crashes, that's what happens
<j3frea> try running "metacity --replace"
<nick_> well some apps like this one is also blank. so i am unable to read back
<j3frea> open  a new console and type ﻿"metacity --replace"
<j3frea> that will make metacity draw your windows instead of compiz
<nick_> sorry.. logging in again
<j3frea> that could also work...
<nick_> well thats been done.. also reinstalling the os
<j3frea> what's been done?
<j3frea> are you reinstalling right now?
<nick_> no no, just had a bad error with xubuntu.. and had to switch
<j3frea> could you explain your problem more comprehensively please
<nick_> when i open the console, it is a blank white screen. so are areas where notifications should be
<j3frea> in what window manager? and does that problem only happen to console?
<nick_> also the titlebar for any window has no buttons to close the window.
<nick_> balloon notifications thet pop up are also blank
<j3frea> does anyone know of some sort of all powerful hotkey editor for kde4 ? I've got nice media keys on my dell inspiron 1525 laptop and they aren't very pro working at the moment...
<j3frea> to the point that I'm considering kde3.5 again... argh
<j3frea> nick_: you didn't answer my last two questions... Also, "is compiz running?" is my third question now
<nick_> yes compiz was running
<nick_> but i have removed it
<j3frea> and what window manager are you in? Does it happen in all window managers? does it happen only to console and balloon tips?
<nick_> the window manager is in the one that is provided with the install i am not sure, i am new
<nick_> it seems it happens with pop up boxs
<nick_> boxes*
<j3frea> okay, you said you were using xubuntu... But you also said you are using ubuntu... Which version are you using?
<Ayabara> I don't have the msn protocol in kopete in kde 4.2b1. Is this a bug?
<Salze_> Hi. My global keys (like Alt-F2, Ctrl-F12) do not work since updating to KDE 4.2 beta 1. Is that a known issue?
<nick_> i was running ubuntu, then switch to xubuntu, then back to ubuntu.
<j3frea> Salze_: my hotkeys didn't work since I moved to kde4
<j3frea> nick_: okay, then you're using gnome...
<Salze_> Up to 4.1.3 they worked.
<j3frea> nick_: you should probably move to the #ubuntu channel
<j3frea> Salze_ what keyboard do you have?
<j3frea> I'm intrigued because I really want my media keys working...
<Salze_> I've got a notebook, Thinkpad X40.
<j3frea> and did you keys work out of the box?
<j3frea> I've got a dell inspiron 1525
<proteusguy> File Sharing KDE Control Module reports "SMB and NFS servers are not installed on this machine, to enable this module the servers must be installed." Thought I had installed them. Anyone know the specific packages required? This is on Intrepid.
<proteusguy> I'm trying to do an SMB share of my local Documents directory btw...
<portal> hello everybody
<portal> ok, i have just installed the new ubuntu, but again there's no wireless net working... help!
<EyesKiller> Hi, could anyone of you tell me what is update-apt-xapi?
<EyesKiller> Could it be a Update-Notify (in left bottom corner)?
<portal> help anyone!!!???
<Mamarok> portal: patience!
<portal> ok :)
<Mamarok> portal: you talk about Gnome or KDE?
<Mamarok> Kubuntu?
<portal> umm i don't know
<portal> ubuntu
<Mamarok> so you should ask in #ubuntu
<portal> ok thanks
<Baier> hi i'm noob can sb help me on priv? maybe sb from poland or english speaking?
<Mamarok> Baier: ask your question
<unix> how can i backup my desktop settings , wallpapers ,themes so that i can restore them after a fresh install?
<Mamarok> unix: save your .kde/
<unix> save it in removable media?
<Mamarok> unix: well, anywhere you want, but not in a partition you are going to nuke :)
<Guest55404> #ubuntu-it
<unix> where is the .kde/
<Baier> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Baier> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<unix> i cant find it..
<Mamarok> in your home
<unix> is it hidden>
<unix> ?
<Baier> i got sth like that and when i write it in terminal it says that i have to be administrator
<Mamarok> unix: in your file manager, activate Hidden files in the View menu
<Mamarok> Baier: you must run sudo apt-get
<Mamarok> to be admin
<Baier> how to run it?
<Mamarok> Baier: run sudo dpkg --comfigure -a in Konsole
<unix> i cant find it mamarok
<Mamarok> unix: type alt+ F2, then type konsol in the window that appears in the middle of your screen
<Mamarok> *konsole even
<unix> i did
<unix> should i open konsole
<unix> ?
<unix> i can find only two things in /home
<Mamarok> unix: well, yes :)
<Mamarok> then type the exact line I gave you
<unix> one is unix(my user name) and .directory
<Mamarok> unix: it will ask your user password, type that in
<unix> i did
<Mamarok> unix: that /home, i was talking to somebody else
<Mamarok> unix: and?
<unix> .directory
<Mamarok> unix: sorry, I was mixin up people :)
<unix> lol
<unix> ok
<Mamarok> unix: nope, no need to open a konsole
<unix> i repeat
<Mamarok> unix: you are in  your file manager?
<unix> yes
<Mamarok> unix: open the view menu and activate the hidden files
<unix> i did
<unix> im in /home now
<Mamarok> so you will now see a lot of folders beginning with a dot
<unix> there is ony one hidden file
<unix> .directory
<Mamarok> which is?
<unix> .directory
<Mamarok> hm, strange, you sure you are in your home?
<unix> yes /home
<Mamarok> /home/unix?
<unix> no
<unix> jus /home
<Mamarok> you must be in *your* home directory!
<unix> okok
<Mamarok> activate the hidden files
<unix> yes now i see .kder
<unix> yes now i see .kde
<Mamarok> ok, that's the folder you must save in order to have all your configurations saved
<Mamarok> Baier: did I solve your problem? Sorry I mixed yu up with someone else :/
<Mamarok> Baier: you need to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Mamarok> without sudo it can't wokr
<Mamarok> *work
<Baier> ok i try
<Baier> sth is hapening :)
<Mamarok> Baier: good :)
<Mamarok> Baier: all admin tasks, like installing or updating files, have to be done with sudo, else it doesn't work
<Baier> it my first day with linux :)
<Mamarok> unix: no query please
<Mamarok> Baier: nice :)
<unix> how to back up all the softwares running to restore after fresh install
<unix> ?
<unix> or do i need to install them again?
<Mamarok> Baier: you should read the docs that come with the installation
<Mamarok> unix: no, if you use a backup tool, it can also restore
<portal> where was that ubuntu chat again ^^''??
<Mamarok> unix: else, if you just copy the folder, you can simply copy it back to *your* new home
<Mamarok> portal: #ubuntu
<portal> thanks
<unix> u mean entire home directory?
<Mamarok> unix: no, I think you only need to backup the .kde folder
<Mamarok> unix: the basic apps install dirung the installation
<Mamarok> unix: why do you want do reinstall btw?
<Baier> i read them, and there is nothing about my problem, because i have problem with synaptic, it tels me that i have to configure it manualy write "dpkg --configure -a" and no idea what next?
<unix> i want to remove vista...
<unix> and want linux running in MBR
<Mamarok> Baier: what do you want to do, update your installation?
<Mamarok> unix: do you have a dual boot installation now?
<unix> yea
<Mamarok> unix: you can simply remove the Vista partition, no need to reinstall Linux
<Baier> when i run synaptic there goes an mistake, and writes"E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Baier> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<unix> but i also need to resize the parttion
<Mamarok> unix: make sure to mackup your personal things from Vista first though!
<Mamarok> unix: there is a partition tool called qparted you can use for that
<Mamarok> unix: read the man page first and be sure you do it right before starting
<unix> ok
<Mamarok> unix: you must know exactly which partition you are going to delete
<unix> man qparted??
<unix> from sda1 to sd4
<unix> kubuntu is running on sda5
<Mamarok> unix: you might have to install the tool first
<Mamarok> Baier: that's what you just did, no?
<Baier> yea, and i'm in that and what next?
<Mamarok> Baier: that should do it if you didn't get errors at the end of the dpkg run
<unix> can i run the live cd and use qparted?
<Mamarok> unix: I mistyped, its qtparted
<unix> ok
<Mamarok> unix: you can run it from konsole
<unix> ok
<unix> can i run the live cd and use qtparted?
<unix> ok
<Baier> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place thats the last line no errors:)
<Mamarok> Baier: so it's done, your system should be up to date
<Mamarok> Baier: you might run synaptic again now, just to be sure
<Baier> doest'work:(
<Baier> one not working "pakiet"
<Mamarok> Baier: sometimes there are packages wich lak some dependencies, it will be updated once these are available
<Mamarok> *lack
<Baier> yea but untill then i can't instal nothing?
<Baier> error:broukenCount>0
<Mamarok> Baier: of course you can, just remove the broken one first
<lokai> When I set the number of virtual desktops in 'Configure Desktop' and save it/close system settings, it has no effect on the number of desktops. What's wrong?
<lokai> It reverts back
<Baier> sun java is not working, delete or delete completly?
<Mamarok> just remove
<Mamarok> Baier: did you try to reinstall this package first?
<Baier> no:) just removed it :P
<Mamarok> Baier: just update your package list and see if theer are updates
<Mamarok> *there
<Baier> kk thx you're great
<asfa> i try to run system-cleaner, but get system-cleaner: command not found has it changed
<Mamarok> Baier: thx :)
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> where can i see which graficdriver is loaded? u have a nvidia card..
<noaXess> i have ^ :)
<Mamarok> asfa: what package is that?
<asfa> system-cleaner - not sure if it changed to cruft
<asfa> removes cruft after upgrade
<asfa> or removed as it no longer works apparemtly?
<Mamarok> asfa: sorry, no idea what you are talking about :)
<Baier> I updated the java package doesn't work still
<Mamarok> Baier: what do you mean by "doesn't work"?
<Baier> still the same error
<Baier> and that it s corupted
<Mamarok> ok, then remove the package
<Mamarok> Baier: still quite strange, it works for me here, what version of Kubuntu do you run?
<xxtjaxx> Hey guys
<lawi> Hi guys - just deleted my /usr/local folder by mistake. Am using Kubuntu 8.04. Any way I can repair - without having to reinstall the whole system?
<Mamarok> lawi: unlikely, but why the hell do you delete things as sudo?
<xxtjaxx> lawi nope
<xxtjaxx> lawi dumb idea really really dumb uidea
<lawi> I knw its dumb. Was deleting some files in the folder and hit enter by mistake. I should have aliased rm -i
<xxtjaxx> lawi better reinstall it
<lawi> Ok, I guess then I have to reinstall. Am actually still using the system so I have managed to make copies of config files
<Mamarok> lawi: and next time just use apt-get remove and purge to remove things
<Mamarok> no need to fiddle in /usr/* deleting things
<lawi> What can I say? I have learnt my lesson :)
<lawi> #ubuntu
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> is this bad? http://pastebin.com/m5845dc2
<The_ManU_212> why is the summary wrong and something ahs to be recovered?
<Mamarok> The_ManU_212: I fear you might have harddisk problems, you run a desktop or a laptop?
<The_ManU_212> Mamarok: desktop
<The_ManU_212> Mamarok: smartmontools is installed and warning in bios enabled
<Mamarok> try running fsck again from console
<The_ManU_212> Mamarok: how?
<Mamarok> hm, not a good idea on a mounted system, do you have a live CD?
<Baier> how to chech in ubuntu what graphis card I have?
<The_ManU_212> Mamarok: yes
<The_ManU_212> Baier: lspci
<xxtjaxx> Mamarok girl ur much tooo fast for me
<Mamarok> Mamarok: you should run fsck with a live CD
<The_ManU_212> Baier: dmesg | grep ati or dmesg | grep nvidia  to see which one you have
<The_ManU_212> Mamarok: ok, but how?
<Mamarok> start up your system with a live CD, there you can use the system tools from the command line
<Mamarok> The_ManU_212: you have smartmontools installed, but does the smartd run?
<The_ManU_212> Mamarok: no, cause i heard it can shorten the live of harddiskdrives, i have it in bios enabled and ran a samrtctl -H /dev/sdx
<Mamarok> and what did it say?
<The_ManU_212> Mamarok: passed
<chinaski2> Hello! In my Kubuntu 8.04 in printer manager option "Network printer SMB (Windows)" is inactive. SMB-client and server are installed. Does anybody know how to resolve problem?
<The_ManU_212> Mamarok: why do you think i have hard disk problems?
<cuznt> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<cuznt> !network printing
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mamarok> because of the pastebin you sent, if fsck aborts itself on startup I'd check disk health
<cuznt> p00r bot
<Mamarok> The_ManU_212: seems ok then if passed and yu get "SMART Health Status: OK
<The_ManU_212> Mamarok: only that:
<The_ManU_212> === START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
<The_ManU_212> SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<proteusguy> File Sharing KDE Control Module reports "SMB and NFS servers are not installed on this machine, to enable this module the servers must be installed." Thought I had installed them. Anyone know the specific packages required? This is on Intrepid.
<proteusguy> I'm trying to do an SMB share of my local Documents directory btw...
<The_ManU_212> never got that OK you menation
<Mamarok> The_ManU_212: depends on the disk type I guess, mine sends me an OK
<The_ManU_212> Mamarok: Maxtor and Samsung
<Mamarok> IBM here
<Salze_> Hi. My global keys (like Alt-F2, Ctrl-F12) do not work since updating to KDE 4.2 beta 1. Is that a known issue?
<Mamarok> Salze_: works for me, so something must have gone wrong
<Mamarok> Salze_: did you start with a new .kde/ ?
<Salze_> Mamarok: No, I didn't. Thank you for your replay. In the system settings...can you open the sub-page for the global shortcuts and view/change the keybindings for the various modules?
<Mamarok> Salze_: why should I change my settings? It runs fine for me :)
<Mamarok> Salze_: you should start with a new .kde/, just move your old one to .kde_old/ once you're logged out
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Mamarok> hi ActionParsnip :)
<gonzo_> hola algun español???
<Salze_> Mamarok: I just wanted to know whether you are able to do so. Because on my system this setting doesn't even load. A new .kde doesn't help.
<ActionParsnip> !es | gonzo_
<ubottu> gonzo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gonzo_> spanish???
<ActionParsnip> gonzo_: this is english, #kubuntu-es is for spanish
<ActionParsnip> gonzo_: or you communicte in english
<Mamarok> Salze_: it does for me
<Mamarok> Salze_: you sure your upgrade ran correctly
<Mamarok> ?
<Salze_> Mamarok: No, I'm not.
<Salze_> What package do the global shortcuts belong to?
<Mamarok> Salze_: check your sources list first
<Mamarok> and add universe to the experimental repo
<Mamarok> I bet you are missing some apps
<lawi> anyone installed mysql5 from source? I keep getting the error "FATAL ERROR: Could not find /fill_help_tables.sql"
<Salze_> Done - but no new packages.
<gustavonarea> Hi.
<ActionParsnip> lawi: try not to ask in both rooms
<ActionParsnip> lawi: http://forums.mysql.com/read.php?11,200909,200937#msg-200937
<gustavonarea> I'm considering giving a hand to test KDE 4.2 Beta1, but I'd like to know what blocker/annoying bugs I would encounter (if any). Also, what plasmoids are broken? I've already checked http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 and http://kde.org/info/4.1.80.php and it seems like the *only* problem is that the MSN is not supported in Kopete. Is this right?
<gustavonarea> Thanks in advance
<Mamarok> Salze_: your permissions set correctly?
<Salze_> Which permissions?
<gaelan> hello - is there an NFS GUI in the Systems Settings? I see one for Samba... am i missing something?
<gaelan> i'm using kubuntu 8.10
<Salze_> Running "kcmshell keys" gives: "kcmshell(10846) GlobalShortcutsModule::load: allComponents() failed!"
<Mamarok> afk
<ActionParsnip> Salze_: does it work with sudo?
<amerigo> Heilà.... goodmorning
<ActionParsnip> lo amerigo
<amerigo> I have Hardy 8.04 and I got a problem ... when shoutdown PC, after reboot eth0 whas misconfigurated... each time i had to adjoust setting (you know same solution?)
<amerigo> ActionParsnip: I action
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: does the pc move?
<amerigo> no
<amerigo> still here
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: you could configure it in /etc/network/interfaces
<amerigo> but IP return to be the one NIC assigned
<amerigo> i have do some time ago...
<amerigo> my doubt is tha i have downloaded some adjourning
<markus_> hy wer da
<amerigo> ok i check
<Salze_> ActionParsnip: No, same error with sudo.
<amerigo> ActionParsnip: infact it have non ip assigned
<markus_> spricht wer deutsch von euch
<amerigo> ActionParsnip: have you some example of IP configuration ?
<Salze_> It seems that I have no khotkeys executable. Which packages provides that app?
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: if you edit /etc/network/interfaces then network config apps will not work but the ip will be set at boot
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: here's mine: http://pastebin.com/f62419efa
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: you'll need: kdesudo kate /etc/network/interfaces
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: as its root owned
<bentob0x> when I do CTRL+ALT+F1, I can't see my tty anymore (neither can I see the various messages when I shut my computer down)
<bentob0x> this happens since my upgrade to 8.10
<dr_willis> Anyone ever notice tehse Portable 'laptop sized' usb hard drives having a usb cable with 2 conectors  that plug into the pc? whats the reason for that? just to get more power to the HD?
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: yeah sounds like extra power to me
<amerigo> ActionParsnip: address for loopback must be cleared?
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: huh?
<amerigo> ActionParsnip: i have : address 127.0.0.1
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: then dont use it, i only gave you mine to show the format of the file, populate it with your settings
<dr_willis> Just wondering what the effect of using a normal usb cable would be - with just  1 plug.
<markus_> how are all
<dr_willis> the drive seems to work with a normal cable.. but just being safe
<amerigo> ActionParsnip: it is used for php
<Mamarok> Salze_: khotkeys is a deamon that should be loaded by default
<Mamarok> Salze_: check the System Settings-Advanced-Services
<markus_> girls online?
<Mamarok> markus_: don't be a jerk!
<markus_> please what
<Salze_> Mamarok: it says it is loaded.
<Mamarok> Salze_: strange, did you try to reload X?
<markus_> can you read german
<Mamarok> markus_: "girls online?" is a jerky question.
<ActionParsnip> amerigo: then leave it in, just add the lines for eth0
<markus_> sorry
<markus_> who can write german
<Mamarok> markus_: go to #kubuntu-de
<markus_> why
<Mamarok> that's the German channel
<Mamarok> if you want to write/speak/ask in German
<markus_> thanky you
<Mamarok> np
<Salze_> Mamarok: yes.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: ty man
<easyfit> hey, I'm just getting started with a new kubuntu server, and I'm wondering if there's anyway to check if there's any security bulletins which may apply to my system though the shell?
<easyfit> *through
<easyfit> something similar to glsa-check on gentoo if anyone is familiar with that
<easyfit> I guess some other way of receiving information about security updates would do as well
<dr_willis> I just update/upgrade at least once a week
<easyfit> I'd rather not upgrade packages which I don't need to upgrade though, since each such upgrade is a stability risk...
<easyfit> anyway, I subscribed to a mailing list with security updates, I guess that will have to do
<BluesKaj> Good Morning all
<BluesKaj> Good Morning all
<BluesKaj> oops
<ActionParsnip> lo
<BluesKaj> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> !Last.fm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Last.fm
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Last.fm
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: bit of luck
<BluesKaj> yeah
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, I tried it but the registration insisted spelling my nick wrong so i dumped it
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: just use the mispelled name, as long as you get access it doesnt matter surely
<BluesKaj> I'm not real keen on what most ppl are listening to anyway ... I listen to what I like
<Kiry> ok, I'm having a major brain fart
<Kiry> how do I get kubuntu to see a XP drive on another computer?
<dr_willis> Setup a 'share' on the remote box.. and access the share.
<Kiry> again, major brain fart, *how* do I set up a 'share'??
<Kiry> how do I identify the windoze box?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | Kiry
<ubottu> Kiry: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<dr_willis> Set up s 'shared' on the windows box .. using the windows tools/menus
<dr_willis> You may want to edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf to  be on the same workgroup as the windows box also.. makes things easier
<ActionParsnip> Kiry: if you want it mounted at boot you can use smbmount and it will appear as a local folder
<Kiry> ah, I have one XP box that can be seen by the 'nix one, but not the other one
<Kiry> Action, this!
<Kiry> I recognize smbmount but don't remember how it was invoked :-/
<ActionParsnip> Kiry: then you have a little project ;)
<Kiry> aye
<dr_willis> You need to have the samba server installed on the linux box.. if you want windows to access any shares on it..
<dr_willis> and of course - setup/defind some shares for windows to access
<chfwiggum> is there a package like auto-apt for aptitude users?
<Mamarok> chfwiggum: aptitude uses apt-get :)
<Mamarok> it's just a frontend
<chfwiggum> Mamarok: :) so i can also use apt-get when using aptitude before? i really thought it's the other way 'round. thx a lot for not letting me die stupid :)
<NielsE> hi, where can I find more information about Kubuntu Jaunty? I would like to help spotting and testing bugs
<Mamarok> NielsE: it's still bleeding edge alpha, not for production use at all
<NielsE> Mamarok: I know
<NielsE> Mamarok: but its not on http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<NielsE> I have found this: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs-Kubuntu/jaunty/alpha-1/ is this the official alpha 1 version?
<Mamarok> NielsE: of course not, it's not released yet :)
<NielsE> Mamarok: I'm searching for the alpha, I've been on Ubuntu Intrepid since Alpha 1 so I know what I'm going into, but the kubuntu.com site is very unclear about the upcoming release
<Mamarok> NielsE: check the CD image here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/alpha-1/
<NielsE> Mamarok: thanks, too bad the Kubuntu .iso has also the "over 700mb", i think I'm going to test it in a vm for now
 * Mamarok always has some 800 Mb CD-RWs lying around :)
<NeoTr> Merhaba arkadaşlar
<Mamarok> NeoTr: English please!
<moi> hi! how i can install home workgroup windows vista and this linux kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> moisad, how do you mean...on seperate partitions ?
<moisad> i want share printer to windows computers
<LjL> !sharedprinting | moisad
<ubottu> moisad: If you are unable to share a printer over the network on 7.10 (Gutsy), AppArmour could be the problem. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=531343 to see how to disable it temporarily or permanently
<LjL> uhm, i thought that would be more informative
<aleboco> hi guys, i'm having a big problem with ipw2200. it's just unable to associate to my essid. i've found this thread in ubuntuforums (971872). can any one help me?
<LjL> moisad: look, you need to use Samba to share printers, but i'm completely at a loss on how to configure that in KDE 4 (and for that matter in KDE 3 too mostly)
<coubeatczech> hello, do you know what is the default mysql password? I installed the mysql database from repository and now I dont know how to administrate it...
<moisad>  this linuxcomputer found windows computer but windows computer didnt found linux computer
<LjL> moisad: you need to install the "samba" package, but then i don't know how to configure it graphically in KDE (as opposed to messing with /etc/samba/smb.conf)
<moisad> can i have you msn talk more?
<KiDFlaSh> WHY I HAVE Linux Delta-1 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<KiDFlaSh> canonical ssucks?
<KiDFlaSh> :B
<LjL> KiDFlaSh: ... what's the issue exactly?
<KiDFlaSh> no issue
<KiDFlaSh> but why canonical gives -9?
<KiDFlaSh> and not the stable one
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, that numbering system is no longer operative
<bazhang> ie odd unstable, even stable
<KiDFlaSh> ok
<mikelima> hello all...
<mikelima> I've updated to jaunty, and as expected there are a few problems.
<mikelima> But... does Kubuntu default to double click to open folders?
<Tm_T> mikelima: I think yes
<Tm_T> !jaunty | mikelima
<ubottu> mikelima: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - UDS December 8th-12th in Mountain View, CA, USA - Jaunty doesn't even really exist yet, but join #ubuntu+1 for help and discussion.
<mikelima> Tm_T: but shouldn'r it honor my settings? I have single click in my options.
<Tm_T> mikelima: it should
<mikelima> Tm_T: well, it doesn't.
<Tm_T> mikelima: just for hint: there's no "development" done there yet really, also, that kind of bug issues, if that's one, is not high priority yet
<mikelima> Tm_T: well, then maybe it would be better to provide unpatched packages...
<Tm_T> mikelima: are you sure they are patched?
<mikelima> Well, some friend recompiled from source, and there is no problem with single click...
<mikelima> And I've asked #kde-devel, they said single click is the default.
<Tm_T> yes it is in plain KDE, but we are Debian derivative, you know (:)
<Tm_T> anyway, this conversation isn't really "support" so I'd say this is not the place, sounds ok?
<mikelima> thank, you, that's very helpful.
<Tm_T> you're welcome
<urij> Драсть всем!
<LjL> !ru | urij
<ubottu> urij: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<da_> What is agood cheap MP3 player that works on Linux?
<Tm_T> da_: any that works as "usb mass storage"
<da_> Okay, those at walmart?
<Tm_T> cannot tell, closest walmart is some 20 000 miles away?
<da_> Wow, where are you?
<Tm_T> behind Snowy Mountains
<da_> Mind is 1.5 miles
<Tm_T> you know, people are around the world at these channels (;)
<da_> you vermont or utah?
<Tm_T> err, neither
<Tm_T> https://edge.launchpad.net/~tmt
<da_> Swiss alpps?
<da_> Thanks Tm_T...
<Tm_T> np
<pulaski> Hello, is anyone here familiar with the tilp2 package?
<cuznt> !tilp2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilp2
<KiDFlaSh> !tllo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tllo
<KiDFlaSh> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<KiDFlaSh> !rofl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl
<cuznt> is there anyway to get my /media/disk to not be in root?
<cuznt> i share music files and want to not chmod everytime i restart
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, ??
<snarkster> what is the command to edit the menu?
<SlimeyPete> which menu?
<snarkster> the kmenu
<reanimation> what is wardriving ?
<SlimeyPete> snarkster: right-click the 'K', select edit
<reanimation> can anbody tell me how to start gui of kismet in linux ?
<snarkster> im in beta, there is no option for edit
<SlimeyPete> reanimation: it's when you drive around with a laptop looking for wifi hotpsots
<LeeJunFan> what's the best thing to record a desktop session to video? recordmydesktop?
<reanimation> thanks
<snarkster> its also illegal
<LeeJunFan> it's not illegal unless you join the network.
<LeeJunFan> at least not in the USA
<reanimation> slimeypete : how to start gui of kismet in linux ?
<SlimeyPete> reanimation: don't know, sorry
<reanimation> please help me
<CrazyKlompjes> mansytcu sipna
<dwidmann> meh, if the wifi hotspot is wide open they deserve to have their bandwidth leached away :P
<reanimation> no one how to start gui of kismet
<reanimation> what are the requirement to be a linux system programmer ?
<snarkster> n/m i found it.. duh Im an idiot.. kmenuedit
<dwidmann> reanimation: willingness to learn and capacity for information
<reanimation> i mean programming skills
<snarkster> know C, C++, be flexible
<snarkster> be creative
<snarkster> be free
<reanimation> assembly is required ?
<dwidmann> unless you're working with the kernel, I would think using assembly would be discouraged.
<cuznt> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<reanimation> can some one tell whee to meet real system programmers ?
<pulaski> ubottu: tilp2 is a texas instruments calculator linking program
<reanimation> #ubuntu -in
<reanimation> #ubuntu-in
<pulaski> cuznt: tilp2 is a texas instruments calculator linking program
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> is anyone proficient with ffpeg to make avis smaller
<bazhang> !info tilp2 | pulaski
<ubottu> tilp2 (source: tilp2): TI calculator <-> PC communication program for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.01-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 361 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<bazhang> oops
<cuznt> i was not asking about tilp was asking for someone else here
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> he left
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: can you suggest an app to shick avis
<bazhang> shick?
<ActionParsnip> !info shick
<ubottu> Package shick does not exist in intrepid
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, you mean shrink?
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82525/
<cuznt> is there a way to get my /media to load anywhere other than /
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: Ive no ide but you wont gain anything. The /media folder is full of folders for mount points so uses no space
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, http://www.avidemux.org/admWiki/index.php?title=FAQ avidemux ?
<cuznt> i must chmod everytime i restart. /media is where my shared music is
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: http://wiki.showmedo.com/index.php/Video_editing_Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: about 80% of the way down
<snarkster> how do you find which x11drv you are using?
<hw__> How can I redirect stderr and stdout to a file? application 2>&1 1>file.txt doesn't work...
<snarkster> have you tried >>
<hw__> snarkster: Where?
<snarkster> application 2>> error.txt &1>>file.txt
<hw__> snarkster: Works, but isn't possible with redirect as well?
<snarkster> hmm thats strange.
<snarkster> it should redirect to the designated file
<m4v> and with &>? echo asdasdasd &> file.txt
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: https://bugs.launchpad.net/medibuntu/+bug/291011/comments/1
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, I used ffmpeg in intrepid without issue; perhaps because I am on 32bit
<ActionParsnip> possibly, 64 here
<ActionParsnip> anyway, im gonna save cpu cycles and split
<ubuntu__> z
<moms> salut a tous
<moms> j ai un souci avec kubuntu et adept
<bazhang> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<moms> sory
<MarkusAs> hallo an alle
<MarkusAs> hab ein problem Problem mit kaffeine und dvb-s immer wenn ich nen kanal weiterklicken will reagiert kaffeine nimmer weiss jemand was des is?
<bazhang> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<xray7224> hi
<SlimeyPete> lo
<jon__> hi i am running kubuntu 8.04. i cannot seet any window manager, i.e. no title bar for applications, no resizing moving etc. thnx
<SlimeyPete> did you try to enable Compiz (Desktop Effects) or something?
<jon__> no in fact i just removed the packages for that
<xray7224> thats why
<xray7224> part of compiz is used for the windows manager
<SlimeyPete> I suspect that kwin isn't running when you log in, but I'm afraid I can't remember which file you have to edit to re-enable it.
<jon__> ah k, i see
<SlimeyPete> it'll be an xsession file or something like that I guess
<jon__> cant even cchange focus
<jon__> so what will the solution be?
<jon__> ah i just ran kwin and it all came back
<jon__> thx
<jon__> so what will be permanent solution?
<jon__> SlimeyPete so what is the permanent solution? sry just gt disconnected
<SlimeyPete> jon__: you need to make it run on startup. I think you need to edit a file in /etc/X11, or possible in /usr/share somewhere
<SlimeyPete> but I'm afraid I can't remember exactly which file, sorry
<jon__> ok cani add it to cron or something?
<SlimeyPete> jon__: try "gedit ~/.xinitrc" then put "#!/bin/sh" then "exec kwin" (on a new line) in the file
<SlimeyPete> that should make kwin run when you log in
<SlimeyPete> that's not the "proper" way to do it but it's the best I can think of at the moment
<SlimeyPete> jon__: for more on xinitrc see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomXSession
<avb> guys, is kopete still lacking msn support?
<SlimeyPete> jon__: oh, note that you might have to add "exec startkde" too
<SlimeyPete> jon__: but tbh this is a hack; you'd be better off googling/forum-ing to find out how to fix your default window manager
<avb> afaik in order to use exec u need to use full path to an app
<avb> like exec `which startkde`
<jon__> SlimeyPete k thx
<ebuddy> !seen flaccid
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<koperton> save radio stream with amarok ?
<aleboco> hi guys, i'm having a big problem with ipw2200. it's just unable to associate to my essid. i've found this thread in ubuntuforums (971872). can any one help me?
<koperton> sudo iwconfig DEVICENAME essid "NAME ESSID"
<koperton> :) streamripper
<macjason0607> guys .. there a very easy to setup vnc server that dosen't require a lot of configureing ??
<SiVA_> hey
<DaSkreech> !vnx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vnx
<DaSkreech> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<DaSkreech> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Mamarok> apachelogger: is there a neon channel?
<SiVA_> macjason0607: look at tightvnc
<markus__> go to kubunto.de
<DaSkreech> Wot?
<DaSkreech> !hi | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DeviantPeer> Hi all
<macjason0607> SiVA_, .. most vnc servers i try to use when i connect to them from work the gui is crappy
<DaSkreech> FreeNx is nice
<DaSkreech> -ish
<macjason0607> vncserver -geometry 1024x768 depth :32 < -- how is this command ?
<BluesKaj> hi DaSkreech ...was outside checking the burnt out christmas lights  ..gotta get another string I guess
<macjason0607> Couldn't start Xtightvnc; trying default font path.
<macjason0607> Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.
<macjason0607> anyone ?
<DaSkreech> is there a /etc entry for the server?
<macjason0607> DaSkreech, that for me ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<macjason0607> DaSkreech, don't know how to i find out ?
<rogan> Whats the best way to clear up some space on my system?
<DaSkreech> macjason0607: erm .. look if there is a /etc/tightvnc or /etc/xtightvnc entry
<DaSkreech> rogan: from where?
<rogan> DaSreech not sure I just transfered all my media to another disk and im left with about 30 gigs of used space that I dont know what it would be
<DaSkreech> ?
<DaSkreech> this is on / ?
<rogan> I moved basicly everything off my computer and ubuntu is taking up about 30 gigs.
<rogan> is that about normal?
<max_> no
<macjason0607> DaSkreech, there is nothing
<rogan> so how can I find whats taking up so much space?
<DaSkreech> rogan: ducks I guess
<max_> dont now
<DaSkreech> There is a visual way to see the space but  I like ducks
<DaSkreech> macjason0607: is there a /etc/vnc ?
<rogan> ducks?
<macjason0607> no
<macjason0607> DaSkreech, i removed it
<macjason0607> im going to try vnc4server
<DaSkreech> rogan: open a terminal and type alias ducks='du -cks * | sort -rn | head -11'
<DaSkreech> rogan: then type cd / ; ducks
<DaSkreech> It should give you the directory taking up the most space
<DaSkreech> Sorted by biggest to smallest
<macjason0607> weird
<macjason0607> i can't open my system settings
<DaSkreech> what is it saying?
<rogan> DaSkreech http://pastebin.com/m3e1ed449
<macjason0607> who is that for ?
<al3x-admin> Hi all, I have a problem with the KBluetooth4 package. I open konsole, and run it, but it just crashes with signal 11 (SIGSEGV). I'm on Kubuntu 8.10 amd64 + 2.6.27.10-generic + KDE 4.2 beta1
<macjason0607> oh
<goeser> hi! is there some dcop / dbus command in kde 4 which allows me to switch on / off the desktop effects via command line?
<DaSkreech> macjason0607: What does it say when you try to open systemsettings ?
<macjason0607> DaSkreech, nothing .. it just won't open
<DaSkreech> macjason0607: open it from the command line see if it puts out an error there
<DaSkreech> rogan: You still have the external disk mounted ?
<rogan> ya
<DaSkreech> unmount it
<macjason0607> how do i open it form the command line DaSkreech ?
<DaSkreech> macjason0607: open a konsole and type systemsettings
<DaSkreech> it's in /media that's making / look bigger than it is
<chfwiggum> !kerberos
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kerberos
<KiDFlaSh> !canonical
<ubottu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<KiDFlaSh> !canonical does no contribution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KiDFlaSh> failed
<KiDFlaSh> !failed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about failed
<rogan> DaSkreech http://pastebin.com/m5ae2a0c8 http://pastebin.com/m148a7bdd
<KiDFlaSh> !canonical failed?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DaSkreech> KiDFlaSh: What are you doing?
<DaSkreech> rogan: that's still a lot of stuf in home
<KiDFlaSh> i try to ask the bot, importand questions
<rjb> hi @ll
<DaSkreech> cd into home (or if you know which one is taking up space into that dir) and type ducks again
<DaSkreech> you can essentially keep doing that to track down what is using space
<DaSkreech> KiDFlaSh: Please message the bot
<KiDFlaSh> ok
<rjb> ok here's what i've got: a 3 year old laptop with sis integrated vga, and a flatscreen tv witha vga input. I can't figure out any way that works, to use the tv as a screen in kubuntu
<rjb> any suggestions?
<rjb> (other than buy a new box with a better graphics card)
<goeser> rjb: does the driver support xrandr? => check the output of the xrandr command
<DaSkreech> Yeah that^^^
<kottlett> damn defaults -_-
<rjb> ok taking notes (the laptop is back at home)
<rjb> btw doing obvious stuff with systems settings does not work
<rjb> otoh at boot the splash screen does display on the tv (when connected)
<kottlett> rjb: I think the systemsettings stuff for display configuration is beta - if at all =P if your driver supports the randr extension, everything might just be easy
<rjb> well i tried looking up info under the url given in the driver's manpage
<rjb> unfortunately it seems that site went away :(
<legodude> when I try to print from okular it freezes on me
<legodude> could my default printer being on a different wifi network than I am on right now be causing it?
<legodude> same thing when I try to look at the printer config app
<vatusaixx> hola alguien que desee charlar
<vatusaixx> hola
<vatusaixx> hola
<LjL> !es | vatusaixx
<ubottu> vatusaixx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kev_> I have a simple question that someone may have the answer to: when I try to install an nvidia proprietary driver with the hardware drivers app, i click activate and it doesn't
<kev_> any ideas why it would do that?
<synaptix> !removepulseaudio
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<synaptix> !pulseaudio-kubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<synaptix> ?
<synaptix> ok, removal of pulseaudio in kubuntu hardy
<synaptix> reading the wiki page shows a place to change the config.. which is
<synaptix> either a file that does not exist, or a part of the gui that I can't see
<synaptix> gnome-specific?
<synaptix>  /system/preferences/sound?
<rogan> is it safe to delete the .cache folder? i noticed its got about 9gigs of junk in it
<rogan> http://pastebin.com/m24018e86
<DaSkreech> rogan: yes
<slicslak> has anyone gotten the wireless start before logging in?
<synaptix> is there a page which describes how to remove pulseaudio from kubuntu?
<synaptix> or any advice anyone can offer?
<gaelan> when i open a document over a network from a samba share using Dolphin it automatically wants to copy the entire file to my drive before opening
<gaelan> any ideas how to prevent that?
<loganWHD> anyone have success in getting flash to work in 8.04?
<synaptix> this page from the Kubuntu wiki https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PulseAudio offers instructions for GUI configuration and removal which are Gnome-specific.
<loganWHD> in mozzila?
<synaptix> yes, logan
<loganWHD> how
<synaptix> but I didn't do anything particularly abnormal
<synaptix> it just worked
<synaptix> well, I say that, I currently have a pulseaudio problem - somehow it's ended up installed
<synaptix> so that's my sound borked then.
<synaptix> ah well, I guess when I uninstall pulseaudio my sound will just break
<synaptix> since I can't follow the gnome instructions here:
<synaptix> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<synaptix> or here:
<synaptix> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PulseAudio
<loganWHD> i install and install but no go on flash
<little> loganWHD: Try Firefox.
<loganWHD> i am in FF
<little> loganWHD: Maybe you have an addon that's conflicting with it...?
<morrigan_> buenas
 * chalcedny smiles
<chalcedny>  my husband's computer worked this morning, he went out of the room and came back, the power supply had quit working. So now trying t
<chalcedny> get his old one to work, but i'm getting two beeps-three beeps, nothing on the monitor/
<chalcedny> ?
<DaSkreech> chalcedny: ##hardware ?
<little> chalcedny: Is everything snug inside the case, and is everything plugged in properly?
<chalcedny> DaSkreech ##hardware seems not to be interested
<faichele> What mainboard manufacturer + model?
<chalcedny> plugged in...
<faichele> That sequence of beeps you hear give a quite good hint on what could be wrong.
<faichele> To find out what the sequence means, you need to know the manufacturer + mb model...
<Guest41222> im really getting agrivated....  I downloaded amarok and keep getting the "No available decoder" error message... I uninstalled and reinstalled and still get the same thing...   I want to listen to internet radio only.. Can someone help me please....
<Mamarok> Guest41222: what distro?
<Guest41222> ubuntu 8.10
<Mamarok> did you download Amarok from the repos?
<Guest41222> y
<Guest41222> synaptic
<Mamarok> did you also install the libxine1-ffmpeg package?
<Mamarok> that's where the mp3 codecs are :)
<Guest41222> sorry ,  Im new to linux.. didnt know that I had to or how to
<BluesKaj> Guest41222, sudo aptitude install libxine1-ffmpeg
<BluesKaj> in the konsole
<Mamarok> Guest41222: well, mp3 codec is patented software, so it's not installed by default
<Guest41222> i see,  I am downloading now
<chalcedny> faichele are the letters SN in a rectangular box indicative ?
<Guest41222> done
<Guest41222> so do I reinstall again?
<chalcedny> i don't think i see any numbers..
<faichele> Do you have a set of manuals for that PC?
<BluesKaj> Guest41222, no need to reinstall just install  libxine1-ffmpeg
<Guest41222> ok, let me try it again
<chalcedny> faichele i suspect he asked it and read it off the monitor... asking him
<faichele> If you know how to get the case open... the manufacturer + model ID are usually found printed on the mainboard itself.
<Guest41222> ya know,,,,  I have been tring for 4 days to get this damn thing fixed..  I THANK YOU for your time helping me..
<chalcedny> faichele it's open lying there.. ii just don't see any..
<chalcedny> i have a flashlight even
<DaSkreech> Guest41222: Welcome to Linux
<dr_willis> theres often Info on the very very first screen of the bootup/post display also.. You may have to hit pause/break to pause it.. so you can read them
<chalcedny> dr_willis is that for me? it's not getting anything on the monitor
<faichele> http://www.bioscentral.com/
<little> chalcedny: Is the cord that plugs into the monitor plugged in properly?
<faichele> Look on the right side for "BIOS beep codes".
<dr_willis> yes. Lots of times however.. the monitor dosent show a picture fast enough ive seen.. ;( bios may also have a page with some info/#'s
<dr_willis> Beep Codes. :) The fun stuff.
<Mamarok> Guest89929: great it works :)
<faichele> Without knowing which mainboard manufacturer, no way to tell which BIOS is used, sorry...
<Mamarok> oops, wron Guest-nick :)
<webas> hello.. i always get KDEInit could not launch '/usr/lib/kde4/bin/ktorrent' - sorry dolphin.... but the program works just fine :)
<Mamarok> *wrong
<chalcedny> two things say gigabyte
<chalcedny> cord is directly to the monitor
<faichele> Gigabyte... OK.
<faichele> Now for the model number...
<chalcedny> vt8233
<chalcedny> ?
<faichele> That's a chipset identifier.
<chalcedny> ok
<faichele> Look for a number/letter sequence starting with "GA-"
<DaSkreech> That sounds like a model number
<chalcedny> hmm
<da_> what MP3 player works well with kubuntu?
<synaptix> amarok, da_
<synaptix> and it's awesome :)
<chalcedny> i gave up looking on the board surface.. there just aren't numbers bigger than the teeny identifiers
<da_> Is that the name of the player?
<Mamarok> da_: yes
<synaptix> yes, and the package :)
<Mamarok> Da
<Mamarok> da_: if you install it, don't forget to install the libxine1-ffmpeg package also, else you have no decoder
<piotr_> qualcuno italiano?
<da_> so, do I get the package from
<Mamarok> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<faichele> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/Motherboard/FAQ_List.aspx?FAQID=2234
<da_> ok,ty
<chalcedny> foundit! GA 7VTXE rev 1.1
<Mamarok> da_: are you familiar with the command line?
<da_> yes
<Mamarok> type sudo apt-get install Amarok libxine1-ffmpeg
<da_> okty
<Mamarok> hm, amarok would be better :)
<chalcedny> my husband uses amarok, it's nice
<chalcedny> faichele foundit! GA 7VTXE rev 1.1
<da_> the little iconhere on the bottom for amarok mean anything?
<DaSkreech> da_: It's he system tray icon you can mouse wheel up/down on it it to fast forward or reverse the song
<DaSkreech> as well as volume
<da_> ok, I'm going out to but a MP3 player,just want to get music for it...
<patricio> hi
<loganWHD> so anyone get flash working in 8.04
<loganWHD> i have tried so many posts
<loganWHD> and can't get it to work
<faichele> What was the beep sequence again?
<patricio_> hello
<little> faichele: two then three
<glade88> loganWHD: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<loganWHD> yah
<loganWHD> been there
<loganWHD> done that
<Mamarok> da_: you should check this page before you buy something:
<loganWHD> 500 times
<Mamarok> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Media_Devices
<loganWHD> unistalled
<loganWHD> reinstalled
<loganWHD> etc
<loganWHD> nada
<glade88> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<Tm_T> loganWHD: how it doesn't work?
<glade88> and excuse me for all those orange colors :)
<loganWHD> ie.  when i go to youtube or any other flash site i get this message
<chalcedny> GIGABYTE - Product - Motherboard - Specification - GA-7VTXE
<chalcedny> GIGABYTE,Product,Motherboard,Specification,GA-7VTXE. ... GIGA-BYTE TECHNOLOGY CO ., LTD. Any unauthorized use is strictly prohibited.
<loganWHD> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player.
<chalcedny> www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=1310
<glade88> loganWHD: please see the link I gave you then.. :)
<loganWHD> thanks i shall
<glade88> yw
<faichele> I can't recognize the BIOS manufacturer on that screenshot; too small.
<faichele> IS there any difference in the lkenght of the beeps?
<faichele> Length of the beeps...
<Magni> noob here
<Magni> why does adept make my kubuntu crash
<Magni> every single time
<Magni> ?
<Magni> and sudo apt-get in the console won't work either
<BluesKaj> is there an nvidia equivalent of the fglrx test "fgl_glxgears"  ?
<loganWHD> glade88:  i appreciate the help
<loganWHD> but this wasnt what i needed
<loganWHD> this was the standard how to install
<loganWHD> i did this 1000 times
<keymone> anybody has performance problems with nvidia?
<synaptix> what's your problem logan?
<loganWHD> flash
<loganWHD> and 8.04
<loganWHD> getting it work
<glade88> loganWHD: tried all three flash alternatives FF gives?
<synaptix> in a particular browser?
<loganWHD> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player.
<loganWHD> in FF
<loganWHD> i never get the pop up asking me to install plug ins
<synaptix> is it an FF you installed from the website, or one from a package?
<chalcedny> faichele they are two short fast beeps and then three short fast beeps.. all the same length with a longish space in between the two sets
<loganWHD> so i did it thru konsole, synaptic....
<Magni> so does anyone know how to fix this? "E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)"
<synaptix> right, and it just acts like the plugin isn't installed?
<loganWHD> i am gonna say  i think package
<Magni> i can't install/upgrade anything anymore
<loganWHD> synaptix: yes
<Magni> going through adept makes kubuntu crash
<glade88> loganWHD: do you have "Shockwave flash" in Toold->addons->plugins ?
<Magni> going through the other apps fails
<synaptix> tells you you need to go and get it some?
<Mamarok> Magni: do you run adept with sudo?
<synaptix> *somewhere
<loganWHD> NO
<chalcedny> faichele i found the manual online, but not the codes, separately... are they in the pdf manual?
<loganWHD> glade88:  no
<Magni> and going through the console givesme this E54
<Magni> of course
<Mamarok> Magni: do you get error messages more explicit than just a number?
<Magni> E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<Magni> I get this
<loganWHD> i have tried to install from adobe
<Magni> no matter what install/upgrade I try to do
<loganWHD> installed the non-free
<loganWHD> konsole
<loganWHD> synaptic
<loganWHD> nada on all
<Mamarok> Magni: ok, so you should edit your sources.list
<Mamarok> and check if there is an error somewhere
<Magni> alright, how do I do this
<synaptix> did you restart firefox? I guess so?
<Magni> and how do know what the error is
<loganWHD> hehe
<loganWHD> 1000x's
<synaptix> eeks
<Magni> just got on linux three weeks ago so noob
<beba> Hi!
<Mamarok> Magni: try it on the command line with the following command:
<synaptix> you could try to put a symbolic link to it in your firefox installation's plugins directory
<synaptix> then restart it
<Mamarok> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources-list
<chalcedny> Magni congratulations for taking the big step
<faichele> These beep codes aren't usually documented by mb manufacturers themselves.
<loganWHD> synaptix: not sure hwat that means?
<faichele> They depend on the BIOS manufacturer's choice.
<Magni> The file /etc/apt/sources-list could not be loaded, as it was not possible to read from it.
<Magni> Check if you have read access to this file.
<chalcedny> ahhh
<Mamarok> Magni: you can then copy-past your file in http://past.ubuntu.com and send the link here
<chalcedny> faichele the bios chip has numbers etc .. want that?
<synaptix> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<synaptix> and restart firefox?
<Mamarok> Magni: hm, did you erase it?
<Magni> i can't open it
<Magni> only get errors
<faichele> What's printed on it?
<beba> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<chalcedny> Mamarok did you mean: http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<loganWHD> synaptix:  that didnt do anything
<synaptix> (make sure you really exit it, and the download window, might want to killall -9 firefox-bin a couple of times after you think it's shut down, too)
<Magni> Mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82619/
<Mamarok> Magni: looks like your file is broken, can you give me the output of ls -a /etc/apt/ in pastebin please?
<KennethP> I just installed latest Kopete with KDE 4.2beta1. Looks like there is no support for the MSN protocol in this version. Is this a known error or just me fooling around?
<glade88> loganWHD: what does "dpkg -l flashplugin-nonfree" give you. If this is installed, this must show under addons->plugins
<Mamarok> chalcedny: yes, that's what I meant , thx for correcting
<synaptix> what do you get when you do: ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<chalcedny> Mamarok np
<synaptix> @ loganWHD:
<synaptix> what do you get when you do: ls /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so
<Mamarok> Magni: ls -la I mean (should read before I send things, not my day)
<loganWHD> let me check
<loganWHD> doing the first thing
<synaptix> also, did you copy an old firefox folder in? It might be that it can't write to the plugin registry deely....
<loganWHD> hrm
<Magni> mamarok: wait, what do I type?
<loganWHD> i might have done that but i dont think so
<Magni> la -a /etc/apt/
<loganWHD> but i did do a back up
<little> faichele: It
<loganWHD> and then restore it i think
<synaptix> ok, can you do these things for me:
<loganWHD> you mean permissions wise?
<Magni> in console
<Magni> ?
<little> faichele: It's an AMI bios: http://www.motherboards.org/mobot/manuals/Gigabyte/GA-7VTXE/
<synaptix> firstly, we clean up the file you created earlier:
<Mamarok> Magni: ls -la /etc/apt/
<Mamarok> in console, yes
<loganWHD> i uninstalled then tried to do a install of nonfree
<chalcedny> i'm moving from this laptop to my own computer..
<loganWHD> and got
<synaptix> sudo rm  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<loganWHD> download failed
<loganWHD> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<Magni> mamrok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82621/
<synaptix> ok, well do that ^, then try to reinstall flash.
<Magni> thnx for the help btw
<loganWHD> ok synaptix that is done
<faichele> http://www.helpwithpcs.com/upgrading/post-beep-codes.htm
<synaptix> and while flash installs, let's check the perms on that firefox folder
<faichele> AMI BIOS codes don't seem to make a difference with long/short...
<synaptix> ls -la ~/.mozilla
<faichele> Just number of beeps relevant, and 5 is a bad sign in that case.
<synaptix> pop the output on pastebin
<faichele> 5 Beeps - Processor Error (may need replacement Processor)
<Mamarok> Magni: it looks correct so far
<Mamarok> Magni: does the following command produce something:
<onur_> can anybody help me
<Mamarok> less /etc/apt/sources.list
<loganWHD> synaptix: you want me to do
<loganWHD>  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Mamarok> onur_: ask your question
<synaptix> ls -la ~/.mozilla
<synaptix> sorry
<synaptix> yes
<Magni> mamarok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82623/
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm having an issue where amarok freezes when I'm away from my computer, then won't start when I kill it and try to start it again. It will start if I reboot, but that's a lame solution. Can anyone help me out?
<Mamarok> Magni: it looks ok, very strange that you can't edit it
<Mamarok> what was the error you had when trying to edit it with kate?
<loganWHD> synaptix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82627/
<synaptix> aha!
<synaptix> :)
<loganWHD> flash installed
<Magni> Mamarok:
<Magni> [21:11] <Magni> The file /etc/apt/sources-list could not be loaded, as it was not possible to read from it.
<Magni> [21:11] <Magni> Check if you have read access to this file.
<synaptix> firefox can't register the plugin
<synaptix> do this:
<loganWHD> ok
<Mamarok> Magni: you did use the sudo command, didn't you?
<Magni> yup
<Mamarok> then entered your password?
<Magni> always, first thing i learned
<Magni> ill retry if you think that's what it is
<Mamarok> very strange...
<synaptix> sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername ~/.mozilla
<KennethP> I just installed Kopete 4:4.1.80-0 with KDE 4.2beta1. Looks like there is no support for the MSN protocol in this version. Is this a known error or just me fooling around? The boys over at #kopete suggest to contact you guys and mention missing "libmsn". Any ideas?
<synaptix> change the usernames  :)
<Mamarok> ok, I think I found the error:
<synaptix> to your own, heh
<Mamarok> Magni: I think your sources.list is written sources-list, that's wrong!
 * Mamarok wonders how that could happen
<synaptix> close firefox
<loganWHD> closed
<loganWHD> although i am in as root
<loganWHD> right now
<Magni> so how do I fix it?
<keymone> does anybody have performance issues with nvidia and kde 4.1?
<Magni> do I just rename the file in dolphin
<synaptix> you are in as root?
<loganWHD> si
<synaptix> you're not running firefox as root?
<synaptix> !
<loganWHD> im not?
<Mamarok> Magni: no, it seems correct form your ls -la output
<Mamarok> still strange you cant edit it
<Ch1ppy> KennethP: libmsn and associated msn support is missing in the current beta, yes. It's mentioned in the notes @ kubuntu.org.
<Mamarok> Magni: try the following:
<Mamarok> Magni: sudo chown root /etc/apt/sources.list
<macjason0607> guys
<synaptix> Your main user account shouldn't be root
<KennethP> Ch1ppy: Ahhh, I actually snooped around there also, but must need stronger glasses...;-) Thanks for the heads up!
<little> That leaves me out... (:
<synaptix> The one you run your desktop as
<Magni> Mamarok: is anything visible supposed to happen? cause I got nothing
<Mamarok> Magni: that's ok
<synaptix> I mean the mind boggles at how vulnerable you are if you're IRCing and web browsing as root
<Mamarok> Magni: if there was an error it would say it
<Magni> ok
<loganWHD> not that vulnerable
<Mamarok> Magni: try again sudo apt-get update
<loganWHD> i saw you tried to get my user info
<loganWHD> but that is hidden
<synaptix> tried to?
<loganWHD> in irc
<synaptix> I looked to see if you are root@hostname
<loganWHD> of course i am not
<Magni> Mamarok: same error: E: Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<synaptix> right, and presumably you're not running firefox as root, but as your user account?
<synaptix> the user that should own your firefox directory is the user you run firefox as
<synaptix> your ~/.mozilla/.firefox directory :)
<Mamarok> Magni: could you give me the last lines you get with less /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Mamarok> it seems cut in the last pastbin you sent
<Magni> ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<Magni> ## repository.
<Magni> ## N.B. software from this repository may not have been tested as
<Magni> ## extensively as that contained in the main release, although it includes
<Magni> /etc/apt/sources.list
<loganWHD> i am not sure why the kubuntu/ubuntu community is so uptight abotu running as root
<dr_willis> Magni,  the line to look at would be like 54 :)
<Magni> YES
<Mamarok> Magni: hm, you have /etc/apt/sources.list as last line?
<dr_willis> loganWHD,  security is a 'process' and  its all about layers of security.
<synaptix> only idiots run large gui apps as root and wander around the web with them
<synaptix> if you know better than everyone else that's fine, and good luck to you :)
<Mamarok> Magni: you didn't press the space bar, there are more lines
<Mamarok> try again
<Magni> Mamarok, it's alright, I opened sources.list with Dolphin, and removed the source I had last added
<Magni> it's working now
<loganWHD> i am not saying i know better than everyone else
<synaptix> I mean you're running *javascript* as root :)
<Mamarok> Magni: great :)
<loganWHD> but htere are other ways to protect yourself
<loganWHD> besides locking yourself out of oyur system
<Magni> Mamarok: thanks :), g2g eat now see ya everyone
<loganWHD> and obviously i am NOT running javascript as root
<loganWHD> since it wont work
<loganWHD> :)
<synaptix> well you see every single vulnerability in every piece of software becomes a showstopper
<dr_willis> Layers upon layers.. and i dont feel the ubuntu way 'locks youself out'
<Mamarok> Magni: you're welcome :)
<dr_willis> If you dont like it.. disable it.
<synaptix> if you are running firefox as root, you *are* running javascript as root.
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: Got help?
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: Nope :(
<synaptix> so a simple bad piece of javascript that would ordinarily lock a tab, can take your whole system down :)
<loganWHD> and that can't happen in another user???
<DaSkreech> KennethP: There is no MSN it said that on the instructions
<DaSkreech> macjason0607: Sup?
<synaptix> obviously not.
<loganWHD> ok
<DaSkreech> loganWHD: Cause that's the policy I guess.
<loganWHD> yah
<loganWHD> well i guess that is a risk i am willing to take
<dr_willis> Theres  'secure' theres 'paranoid' and then theres 'TinFoilHat Paranoid'
<synaptix> indeed. Go for it.
<dr_willis> I see no reason to ever run a browser as root...
<loganWHD> true
<dr_willis> or most apps..
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: What causes it to freeze?
<synaptix> running a web browser as root is especially asking for it.
<dr_willis> and running the gnome or kde file manager.. can also cause  problems.
<DaSkreech> loganWHD: It's a silly risk :)
<loganWHD> well i was looking to get something working not an ethics discussion
<loganWHD> sorry for upsetting you all
<synaptix> just because there are so many bugs, and so many pages, and so many people who are actively out to exploit you, or who are unintentionally triggering problems.
<DaSkreech> loganWHD: What are you trying to do?
<synaptix> it's not ethics, at all :)
<little> loganWHD: How are you installing Firefox?
<loganWHD> installed
<loganWHD> can't get javascript to run in ff
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: I haven't the faintest clue. It freezes while I'm away and it's paused. I checked dmesg, but nothing comes up and there is no output when I run it from console, so I have no way to check...
<little> loganWHD: How did you install it?
<DaSkreech> Amarok 1.4 ?
<loganWHD> i believe it was a download
<synaptix> I thought it was flash you couldn't get to run, loganWHD?
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: Yep
<loganWHD> flash yes
<loganWHD> sorry
<loganWHD> i got turned around
<little> loganWHD: From the Mozilla webpage?
<loganWHD> little: yes
<DaSkreech> loganWHD: try apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dr_willis> Hmm.. flash works for me in the normal firefox/install of kubuntu/ubuntu.. perhaps we need to start at the beginning with the original propblem
<little> locanWHD: You might want to try uninstalling it (yet again) and installing it again, but this time use the package manager to install it.
<synaptix> anyway, I'm going to advise against the whole silly business of running firefox as root, and I'm not going to facilitate it at all :)
<loganWHD> yep yep tried that 100 times
<hersoy> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<synaptix> Good luck with your problem :)
<loganWHD> ok
<DaSkreech> loganWHD: What did taht do? (You did it with Firefox closed right?)
<KennethP> DaSkreech: Tnx - I'll go find my glasses...
<DaSkreech> KennethP: You drastically needed MSN?
<loganWHD> nada it didnt work
<loganWHD> and yes ff was closed
<loganWHD> i will uninstall it all
<DaSkreech> loganWHD: Error?
<loganWHD> no error
<loganWHD> just wont play flash
<DaSkreech> what site?
<loganWHD> i will try a reinstall again
<loganWHD> pick one
<loganWHD> youtube
<loganWHD> any
<little> loganWHD: This time use the package manager to install Firefox and see if that helps.
<loganWHD> i am almost done uninstalling
<loganWHD> i will then apt-get it
<loganWHD> nada
<loganWHD> uninstall
<loganWHD> apt-get it
<loganWHD> ff works
<little> loganWHD: Before you reinstall Flash, do you have a .macromedia directory in your home directory?
<loganWHD> then i apt-get flash and get this
<loganWHD> download failed
<loganWHD> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<loganWHD> let me check
 * Mamarok is afk
<loganWHD> yes i do
<little> loganWHD: You might want to try uninstalling Flash, moving that directory somewhere else if it still exists afterward and then reinstalling Flash.
<loganWHD> ok
<little> loganWHD: If that works, then you can delete the moved directory.
<little> I'm dead curious what could be causing this. Firefox and Flash should work "out of the box". I'm thinking something else is behind this.
<loganWHD> ok moved
<loganWHD> now gonna reinstall
 * little crosses fingers
<loganWHD> file:///root/.macromedia
<loganWHD> wnload failed
<loganWHD> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<loganWHD> download failed
<loganWHD> same error as before
<little> hmmm
<little> loganWHD: Maybe it has something to do with you running as root. Have you tried creating a new user and installing it as that user and seeing if it works that way?
<loganWHD> i can
<loganWHD> but i doubt it
<loganWHD> but i can try
<little> loganWHD: There could be a built-in protection.
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: I ran strace on it and I'm getting a lot of "read(3, 0x83f845c, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)" sort of deal...
<DaSkreech> Guest28949: Don't IRC as root!
<DaSkreech> which version of Kubuntu are you on?
<loganWHD> bbl
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: I'm not sure what's causing the problem, but I had two runaway "kded" processes that seemed to be causing the problem. I killed both of them and amarok starts properly now. However, I'm having an issue with the status icons - they're opening in their own window. How do I fix that?
<dr_willis> Gee - all i ever do to get flash going is install the 'kubuntu-restricted-extras' package...
<noaXess> !info kcron
<ubottu> kcron (source: kdeadmin): program scheduler for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 194 kB, installed size 500 kB
<DaSkreech> The status?? Oh the Systray icons?
<noaXess> i i install kcron i can't use it.. is there no usable kcron for kde4.1.3?
<piquadrat> Hi! I'm using the 4.2 beta1 packages. Is it possible to make use of the new kephal multi display support goodness? If I setup my external display with xrandr or grandr to be left of the notebook display instead of mirroring it, plasma is completely borked
<dr_willis> clarify what you mean by 'cant use it' perhaps..
<piquadrat> kde 4.2 beta1, that is
<noaXess> hey dr_willis was up?
<noaXess> i can't run it, over console or from kmenu..
<dr_willis> very little here.
<DaSkreech> noaXess: It's in System settings
<noaXess> DaSkreech: where?
<noaXess> aha "Task sheduler" :)
<noaXess> can i run it in single mode, without going to systemsettings?
<DaSkreech> noaXess: Ahm I guess
<DaSkreech> you'd have to jigger poke it though
<KennethP> DaSkreech: Nahh just noticed that my kids were gone from the list...;-)
<DaSkreech> KennethP: It's KDE 4.2 B1 Do you know where your children are ?
<KennethP> DaSkreech: They are grown up so I guess that a nope right now...
<DaSkreech> KennethP: Panik!! :)
<DaSkreech> hi tackat
<tackat> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> how are you?
<Mamarok> huhu tackat :)
<tackat> Mamarok: Hi Myriam
<wesley> Hi guys are some people here expericing problems with gmail? my girlfriend says she did send a mail and i still dont have it and same happend when i did mail myself with hotmail
<DaSkreech> Gmail was spitting errors like crazy for me earlier
<wesley> when today ?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<wesley> because she says to me that she did send it on 16 hour and i still dont have anything, and when i tested it for myself the same no mails, but strangly out works
<fale> hi
<fale> is the kde4.2b1 compiled completle? because in my apt's opinion it misses a lot of packages
<DaSkreech> fale: Which packages?
<fale> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.ca/1280120 <-- pretty much everyone
<fale> kdelibs, kdebase-runtime
<Mamarok> fale: maybe your mirror is not up-to-date
<fale> Mamarok: mmm those packages are on a single ppa, it seems to me... isn't it?
<Mamarok> true, didn't think of that one
<DaSkreech> :-)
<EagleScreen> I cannot change the size of Adept 3 fonts
<EagleScreen> they are too large for my small screen
<JuJuBee> I am having trouble burning some ISO's of movies.  Some burn fine and play fine.  Others burn, but won't play in my dvd player.
<fale> DaSkreech: do you have some ideas?
<DaSkreech> fale: try kubuntu-desktop instead?
<dr_willis> JuJuBee,  try playing the iso files from the hd with vlc or mplayer, as a test of gthe iso file
<JuJuBee> dr_willis:  I did and it played fine.
<JuJuBee> dr_willis : i burned it twice and both wont play in my player
<dr_willis> how were the isos made?
<JuJuBee> I downloaded a movie, dvd-decrypter/shrink and burned an iso with k3b.
<fale> DaSkreech: is already at the last version
<EagleScreen> I think that there is no way to change the font size of some KDE applications in Kubuntu 8.10
<EagleScreen> for instance, Adept, gdebi-kde...
<fale> DaSkreech: ok, an apt-get -f install found all the libs ;)
<DaSkreech> fale: Umm ok so what are you installin then?
<fale> DaSkreech: now is installing the kdelibs5 that before was not finding -_-
<DaSkreech> EagleScreen: If they are X/Qt apps I think there is always a way just may be more command lineish than you are used to
<JuJuBee> dr_willis : any ideas?
<dr_willis> JuJuBee,  i tend to use DeVeDe to convert vidoes to dvd format
<JuJuBee> K, I will look for it.
<EagleScreen> DaSkreech i think that is because they are running as root, and root preferences are separed
<dr_willis> Yes.. apps ran by the root user.. will use th root users settings/themes if possible
<dr_willis> Ive often set up the root user to use BRIGHT RED colors/themes to make sure i know what apps are getting ran as root
<sourcemaker> are you using kde 4.2 b1?
<EagleScreen> Policykit will fix that issues, but it is not enought mature for KDE
<wesley> DaSkreech now the mails did come in the inbox
<fale> sourcemaker: I'm trying to
 * fale still has some little dependeces problems
<DaSkreech> fale: What failed now?
<DaSkreech> wesley: Whoot
<fale> DaSkreech: kde-icons-oxygen pkg-kde-tools
<DaSkreech>  sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb
<fale> it works :) and for the pkg-kde-tools?
<DaSkreech> try apt-get -f install
<joseph> ciao
<fale> DaSkreech: ok, fixed
<fale> ciao joseph_
<fale> DaSkreech: thx :)
<DaSkreech> fale: log out and back in
<wesley> gmail is today really fucked up
<fale> I hope in the good luck ;)
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fale> It workis :)
<fale> DaSkreech: do you know something about kalzium?
<DaSkreech> It's german for calcium?
<fale> DaSkreech: nope, is a program of kdedu
<BluesKaj> !kalzium
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kalzium
<BluesKaj> !info kalzium
<ubottu> kalzium (source: kdeedu): periodic table and chemistry tools for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 730 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<fale> BluesKaj: my question was about the 4.2b1 version ;)
<fale> DaSkreech: what was the command that you told me before?
<fale> for oxygen
<DaSkreech> fale: it says install oxygen
<DaSkreech> what do you want to know abou the beta version?
<fale> DaSkreech: I think I found how ;)
<fale> thx
<DaSkreech> just install it
<Foodcoman> 4.2 Beta 1 nice to see Task Manager Grouping in the works.  buggy on my machine.
<DaSkreech> Foodcoman: What is it doing?
<macjason0607> guys .. how do i make it so that every application that i open up stays the size that i want it ?
<Foodcoman> DaSkreech:  If I set to group 1 row max not to fill task bar, it will group Firefox.  If I switch to desktop 2 and then back, grouping drops.
<DaSkreech> macjason0607: Hmm?
<DaSkreech> Foodcoman: Oh let me try that
<Foodcoman> DaSkreech: Second, If I uncheck the Limit Rows 1 button, it groups again Like a boolean switch.
<keres> I accidentally removed my desktop panel, how do i reset it to where it has all the default widgets again?
<Foodcoman> DaSkreech: I tend to have a crash playing with it which resets the taskbar and I have to add back the Task Widget.
<Foodcoman> keres: Not sure how to get to defaults here.  Maybe somone else.
<keres> Anyone? help?
<DaSkreech> keres: kquitapp plasma; mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc ~/plasmarc.bkup; plasma
<Foodcoman> keres:  If you just need one object back.  Right click, add widget. Scroll to show desktop item and add it.
<keres> no, i accidentally removed the whole panel and everything is gone
<Foodcoman> keres: Daskreech's tip for sure.
<keres> itś not working
<Foodcoman> 3 steps, semi is not part of a command line.
<DaSkreech> right click and add panel ?
<keres> ooohhh
<Ch1ppy> Does anyone know what is happening with kopete and msn in the 4.2 beta? When can we expect libmsn to be added and such?
<DaSkreech> Ch1ppy: #kubuntu-devel
<Ch1ppy> DaSkreech: Thanks :)
<DaSkreech> Don't expect an answer right now most people are at UDS
<Ch1ppy> Fair enough
<keres> http://pastebin.com/m1aa42d56
<keres> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m1aa42d56
<keres> Someone help
<keres> ?
<raees> hey guys
<fale> DaSkreech: UDS = ?
<DaSkreech> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<fale> DaSkreech: oh, I see
<fale> thx
<DaSkreech> keres: that doesn't get you back a default set of settings?
<keres> DaSkreech: no
<keres> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m1a13862f
<DaSkreech> keres: when you quit mv share/config/plasma-appletsrc as well
<DaSkreech> so move two files
<keres> how?
<DaSkreech> keres: kquitapp plasma; mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasmarc ~/plasmarc.bkup;mv ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc ~/plasma-appletrc.bkup;  plasma
<keres> DaSkreech: Thank you!!!!
<DaSkreech> That worked?
<keres> yes it did :)
<Foodcoman> Nice work.
<DaSkreech> Linux is so easy :)
<keres> lol
<moepman> is there a bug with the systray of kde 4.1? some icons arn't shown sometimes, there are only empty squares
<keres> How do you change it to where you must double-click to open a file like on ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> moepman: Short answer is yes
 * Foodcoman kicks DaSkreech in the Knees.
<dr_willis> I find linux rather easy
<dr_willis> compared to some of the fighting ive had to do with windows
<david_> keres: systemsettings->mouse
 * Foodcoman kicks dr_willis in the Knees.
<moepman> DaSkreech: and any solution?
<keres> thank you david_
<keres> one more question
<keres> I have a Storage Disk D: i have stored my backup data on from before i switched to kubuntu
<keres> It has no Operating system on it, but when i plug it in, kubuntu detects it but when i double-click on it within Dolphin, nothing happens
<DaSkreech> moepman: Which apps show up as squares?
<DaSkreech> Foodcoman: you find it hard? what's hard about it?
<keres> When i attempt to open it, it requests my password. I enter my password and no action happens
<keres> Any ideas?
<Foodcoman> DaSkreech, I love it, just takes awhile to learn all about it.
<DaSkreech> keres: USB?
<keres> DaSkreech: SATA
<DaSkreech> Foodcoman: Yeah but that;s volume
<DaSkreech> e-sata?
<moepman> DaSkreech: changing.. sometimes kmix, sometimes the battery app but klipper, amarok, ktorrent, too
<keres> DaSkreech: Normal SATA. Itś what i have been using for about a year
<keres> e-sata???
<moepman> external sata
<DaSkreech> keres: oh you may just want it in the Fstab then
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Foodcoman> DaSkreech: Multimedia Xorg, new hardware, ect.  I have a Thinkpad W500 nearly everything work perfectly other than that an issue with the ATI video.
<DaSkreech> moepman: hrrm You have compositing on?
<moepman> dunno
<DaSkreech> moepman: What video card?
<DaSkreech> Foodcoman: Yeah You will learn to hate closed source drivers after a while
<moepman> DaSkreech: nvidia
<Foodcoman> LOL, Nvidia all the way.  Work provided machine.
<moepman> DaSkreech: with restricted drivers
<keres> DaSkreech: what is itś usage? is there a generic input that can be used?
<DaSkreech> keres: It mounts filesystems at boot time or when called. You can just always have th drive in /mnt for example
<moepman> DaSkreech: now kmix is a blue square
<DaSkreech> moepman: Might be the drivers. nVidia drivers have some horrible bugs with how KDE 4 uses X to do 2d
<DaSkreech> They are working on it so next time you get a driver update that could go away
<DaSkreech> 4.2 did a lot fo work to have a smoother system tray as well
<keres> DaSkreech: i´m totally lost here. :S
<DaSkreech> keres: Did you read the page?
<dinx> morning
<keres> yes
<DaSkreech> keres: where are you lost?
<keres> I am lost by what i should type into terminal
<keres> [Device] [Mount Point] [File System Type] [Options] [Dump] [Pass]
<wesley> when is the next kde update ?
<dr_willis> keres,  that looks like a 'format' for a fstab  file config line.. Not a terminal command
<dr_willis> keres,  look at /etc/fstab for examples
<keres> whatś the text editor for kubuntu?
<keres> gedit?
<keres> kedit?
<dr_willis> gedit  = G = gnome
<keres> oh
<dr_willis> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<dinx> O_O
<DaSkreech> fale: Wow I love kalzium excpet for one thing :)
<DaSkreech> kate
<DaSkreech> hi dinx
<dinx> HEY DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> wesley: there is a new one each month
<dinx> eh caps
<DaSkreech> keres: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<keres> DaSkreech: what do i change this line to?
<DaSkreech> pastebin it
<keres> yeah
<fale> DaSkreech: except what?
<DaSkreech> fale: I can't get new Chemical Structures
<keres> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m5c7b9a76
<DaSkreech> ha ha :)
<keres> what?
<fale> DaSkreech: the service is available... probably someone will start to upload them soon
<DaSkreech> keres: can you type sudo fdisk -l into a terminal and pastebin that output ?
<DaSkreech> fale: They are there. I can't download them though
<dinx> DaSkreech: whats he trying to do ? mount root ?
<keres> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m22ecae00
<DaSkreech> dinx: Mount something else
<DaSkreech> keres: trying to mount a NTFS drive?
<keres> Yes
<dinx> ah k
<keres> DaSkreech: without formatting
<DaSkreech> keres: certainly ;-)
<fale> DaSkreech: than it will be fixed in 4.2b2 ;)
<keres> :)
<DaSkreech> fale: Heh don't be sure
<DaSkreech> fale: Was it even reported is the first thing to check
<DaSkreech> keres: Where would you want it? Or it doesn't matter to you?
<keres> Doesn matter
<DaSkreech> keres: sudo mkdir /mnt/WindowsDrive
<Foodcoman> Im coming up with many unknow/missing widgets after my upgrade.  Expected?
<bob_> howdy - can I mount an NTFS partition? If so how? Thanks!
<DaSkreech> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/WindowsDrive
<Foodcoman> Pastebin being some.
<DaSkreech> bob_: Yes! just mount it :)
<bob_> DaSkreech: If so how? :)
<DaSkreech> Foodcoman: possibly if they changed out the ones that you have
<DaSkreech> bob_: Want a quick mount or something more permanent?
<keres> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m7bb78b1d
<bob_> DaSkreech: Permanent would be great - Dolphin shows the physical drive - but won't let me mount for some reason - I think the drive wasn't shut down properly last time it was accessed via Windows (I think that may have something to do with it)
<dr_willis> That can have EVERYTHING to do with it
<wesley> When will you be able to defram harddrives in kubuntu?
 * DaSkreech looks up defram
<genii> wesley: You mean windows partitions?
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<bob_> wonder if i'll have to make some kind of windows live cd first
<DaSkreech> bob_, keres: you are in the same boat
<wesley> genii and ext3 and go on
<wesley> i heard on ext4 there´s going be a deframent tool
<keres> DaSkreech: any suggestions?
<keres>  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/WindowsDrive -o force ?
<genii> wesley: ext2/3 filesystems do not require defragging, only Windows filesystems do, like ntfs or fat
<wesley> genii thats not true
<DaSkreech> keres: yeah if you don't have Windows
<keres> On the partition?
<keres> There is no OS on the partitiion, just a bunch of data
<wesley> i have read it that in fact a ext3 can be framented also
<DaSkreech> wesley: They can be defragged but they don't really require it
<genii> wesley: The amount of fragmentation which occurs on ext2/3 is negligable
<DaSkreech> keres: If you don't have WIndows. Windows marked the drive as Dirty so Windows would have to clean it
<DaSkreech> you can use the -o force to mount it anyway
<keres> and that would work?
<keres> DaSkreech: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/WindowsDrive -o force?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<bob_> keres: its not sda1 - how would i figure out which device that physical drive is?
<wesley> but you admit linux is lacking a deframent tool?
<keres> mount: only root can do that
<dr_willis> sudo fdisk -l
<dr_willis> wesley,  there are ext2/3 defrag gools.
<RobertLJ> If I wanted to develop KDE4 based applications is there any particular dependencies that I would need to apt-get ?
<dr_willis> wesley,  they are just normally never needed
<bob_> keres: i did sudo mount
<keres> i am a linux noob
<wesley> dr_willis thats true but what about external ntsf ?
<dr_willis> keres,  rember to do 'system type tasks' you must do so as root.. normally with 'sudo' befor a command
<dr_willis> wesley,  there are various ntfs tools in  some packages.
<DaSkreech> RobertLJ: the kde-dev packages?
<keres> Woohoo! it works!
<DaSkreech> keres: I know :)
<keres> DaSkreech: Thank you so much
<wesley> dr_willis so i can defrag it from within linux ?
<DaSkreech> keres: You can set that up to mount eveerytime you boot if you like
<DaSkreech> bob_: Followed that?
<RobertLJ> DaSkreech: Thanks!!!
<keres> DaSkreech: how?
<dr_willis> wesley,  check the ntfs tools packages and see what they have. Ive never done so. THere are ntfs-scan/fix tools  may be others.
<DaSkreech> RobertLJ: Sure. You may want to hang out in #kde-cafe to learn about KDE development. It's like #kde-devel lite
<DaSkreech> keres: did you open kate ?
<keres> Which file?
<dr_willis> !info ntfsprogs
<ubottu> ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<wesley> Decrypt is not same as defrag?
<DaSkreech> keres: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<keres> Daskreech: so it won´t mount on every good?
<bob_> DaSkreech: I tried  sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windowsdrive -o force   - but its not sda1, and i'm not sure which device that hdd actually is
<dr_willis> bob_,  sudo fdisk -l, and look to see what ones are what
<DaSkreech> keres: What?
<bob_> dr_willis: ahh ok
<DaSkreech> bob_: sudo fdisk -l
<DaSkreech> Argh
<keres> DaSkreech: will the device mount every time i boot up my pc or do i need to edit fstab?
<DaSkreech> keres: edit fstab
<bob_> sdb1 :)  - i think
<keres> how shall i edit it?
<DaSkreech> keres: alt+f2 -> kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<DaSkreech> now we want the UUID so run blkid I think
<DaSkreech> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<DaSkreech> sudo blkid
<bob_> hmm - how can i pastebin? (sorry)
<bob_> failed to access mountpoint /mnt/windowsdrive
<keres> bob_: pastebin.com
<keres> DaSkreech: sudo blkid
<keres> oops
<dr_willis> install the pastebinit command and use that.
<keres> DaSkreech: /dev/sda1: UUID="B2284CC7284C8BF3" LABEL="Storage Disk" TYPE="ntfs"
<cuznt> my linksys cd setup is not kde friendly... do i really need the thing
<dr_willis> linksys cd setup ?
<bob_> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/d445a4d57
<cuznt> it is windoz
<DaSkreech> keres: copy the line thats in fstab and put it on the second line
<RurouniJones> cuznt: I hightly doubt it
<DaSkreech> change the long string to the one you just got
<RurouniJones> most linksys routers use the web-browser to administer it
<DaSkreech> ext3 to ntfs-3g and /  (at the end of the long string) to /mnt/WindowsDrive
<keres> DaSkreech: my current string is UUID=976abf5f-93f5-4166-beae-23cf068ea57b /               ext3    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<DaSkreech> cuznt: no
<cuznt> you highly doubt what? that i need the cd?
<DaSkreech> cuznt: right
<keres> DaSkreech: UUID=976abf5f-93f5-4166-beae-23cf068ea57b /               ntfs-3g     /mnt/WindowsDrive 0       1
<keres> is this right?
<bob_> DaSkreech: I have ntfs-3g in there
<cuznt> danks
<bob_> oops maybe that was directed to keres
<DaSkreech> keres: no
<keres> DaSkreech: change it to what then?
<DaSkreech> the 976ab....a57b should be B2284CC7284C8BF3
<keres> why b2284?
<keres> DaSkreech: B2284CC7284C8BF3 /               ntfs-3g     /mnt/WindowsDrive 0       1
<keres> that?
<bob_> DaSkreech: did you see this? http://pastebin.com/d445a4d57
<Roland123> how to install kde 3.5 next to my 4.1 (kubuntu 8.10)
<wesley> not XD
<DaSkreech> keres: no
<keres> arrggg
<wesley> kde 3.5 is not in 8.10
<DaSkreech> see at the end of the B22 tere is a / ?
<keres> Yes
<DaSkreech> bob_: yeah it's sdb1
<keres> Remove the slash?
<DaSkreech> keres: that should be /mnt/WindowsDrive
<bob_> DaSkreech: correct, but its failing to mount :(
<DaSkreech> put that there and take out the other one
<DaSkreech> bob_: What command are you using?
<dr_willis> Time to show us the whole line/command you are using.
<keres> DaSkreech: B2284CC7284C8BF3 /mnt/WindowsDrive               ntfs-3g      0       1
<dr_willis> thats incorrect line
<DaSkreech> Roland123: You need an external repo
<keres> What should it be then?
<DaSkreech> keres: Yay!!
<dr_willis> UUID=#############  /               ntfs-3g     /mnt/WindowsDrive 0       1
<bob_> DaSkreech: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/windowsdrive -o force
<keres> Daskreech: did i get it right?
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah sorry UUID=
<Roland123> DaSkreech: where can i find one?
<bob_> DaSkreech: fuse: failed to access mountpoint /mnt/windowsdrive: No such file or directory
<keres> UUID=B2284CC7284C8BF3 /mnt/WindowsDrive               ntfs-3g      0       1 ?
<dr_willis> I mount mine based on LABEL='MyDrive'
<DaSkreech> bob_: You don't have that dir :)
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> keres,  you want it in /mnt/ or /media/ ?
<DaSkreech> bob_: sudo mkdir /mnt/windowsdrive
<DaSkreech> then press up and run the mount command again
<keres> dr_willis: whatever works the best
<bob_> DaSkreech: nice ok :)
<keres> i don´t care
<dr_willis>  /media/ us ubuntu standard. not /mnt/
<keres> media then
<DaSkreech> keres: They both work. Media is for drives that are temporary mnt is for drives that you always expect to be there
<DaSkreech> as per FHS
<Roland123> DaSkreech: i think i found it
<keres> this is a perm mount
<dr_willis> Ubuntu dosent seem to follow that   standard however.
<DaSkreech> Roland123: Be careful some of them are badly packaged
<DaSkreech> They will seriously mess up your system
<dr_willis> then again i got /mnt/ linked to /media/ :)
<bob_> DaSkreech: AH HA, I see it! Thanks :) :)
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: I do :)
<bob_> DaSkreech: I owe you a beer
<DaSkreech> bob_: There you go it will disappear on rebot though
<keres> bob_: we will kill him with alcohol poisoning :D
<keres> out of all the beer i owe him
<bob_> DaSkreech: whats the perm solution? add it to some kind of startup script?
<keres> DaSkreech: could you pastebin me the correct syntax of what fstab should be?
<keres> DaSkreech: this is my current syntax http://pastebin.com/me96cbc3
<ubuntu__> hello?
<ubuntu__> Anyone here?
<keres> yeah?
<dr_willis> No. :)
<keres> very active atm.
 * genii hides
<bomber_> me neither
<keres> lol
<bob_> hi ubunto_ what can i help you with:) i can mount a drive now
<DaSkreech> !hi | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu__> Hate to bother anyone, but I'm in sort of a jam.
 * DaSkreech sneaks out all the coffee pots
<ubuntu__> (i'd come up witha  cooler name, but I just started useing knoversation).
<keres> ubuntu__: thatś the joy of #kubuntu
<Roland123> DaSkreech: i hope it won''t mess it up.. but if it does... i'll just switch back to gnome prbly
<ubuntu__> Problems are the joy?
<keres> DaSkreech: can i private message you?
<keres> more joyful than windows.
<DaSkreech> Roland123: What repo are you using?
<ubuntu__> I've had absolutely no problems with the 32 bit hardy, on a laptop.
<DaSkreech> keres: You are missing something like defaults right after ntfs-3g
<keres> UUID=B2284CC7284C8BF3 /mnt/WindowsDrive               ntfs-3g      0       1
<keres> 0 1
<ubuntu__> on this desktop (64 bit, if it matters) has been nothing but trouble.
<keres> UUID=B2284CC7284C8BF3 /mnt/WindowsDrive ntfs-3g 0 1
<DaSkreech> just ntfs-3g<space>defaults<space>0 1 should be ok
<keres> o
<DaSkreech> bob_: run sudo blkid
<Roland123> DaSkreech: could of answered to you faster.. but got another random gui freeze.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<ubuntu__> The packags list eventually got roached, and I'm trying to do a fresh start with 8.10
<keres> DaSkreech: would not let me save
<keres> Read only.
<ubuntu__> heres the problem: whenever I commit changes to the hard drive, the partitioner freezes.
<DaSkreech> keres:
<keres> ?
<DaSkreech> Umm save in your home directory then
<cruegge> hi. how do i trust root certificates in kleopatra? i've imported them correctly, but they're listed as "not trusted" and i can't find a way to change that.
<keres> fstab saved to /home/
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: what are you using?
<goetz> hi
<bob_> DaSkreech: I ran sudo blkid - you need something from that?
<keres> DaSkreech: any additional paremeters to make kubuntu use /home/fstab?
<DaSkreech> keres: backup the one in /etc then sudo mv from home to /etc
<ubuntu__> Any insights?  Or am I just left out to dry-and go get an old *windows* hard drive and try to boot from that?
<keres> how do i back it up?
<ubuntu__> (hope that ticks off some partisans :)
<goetz> How is the normal process to see windows shared folders from Kubuntu?
<dr_willis> use the file manager to browse the network.. see the machine/shares...
<ubuntu__> your other partitions will look like other hard drives, right?
<DaSkreech> keres: cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.orig
<DaSkreech> bob_: yes
<ubuntu__> so go to 'my computer'.  I'd be careful though-it might not like the file system.
<DaSkreech> goetz: type smb:/ in konqueror/dolphin
<ubuntu__> Anyone have trouble with the installer?
<goetz> dr_willis: I have used this way, but the is nothing.. And the are shared folders. I remember in Ubuntu the was a dialog to install some packages.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: What are you using to parittion ?
<keres> DaSkreech: sudo mv /home/fstab /etc/
<keres> ?
<ubuntu__> The live CD's partition thing.
<DaSkreech> keres: you did the backup Then yes
<keres> mv: cannot stat `/home/fstab': No such file or directory
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: on the live cd install Gparted and do it explicitly
<goetz> DaSkreech: thanks, the message is: "Unable to find any workgroups in your local network. This might be caused by an enabled firewall."
<dr_willis> goetz,  you need stff installed for windows to see shares on the LINUX box.. but not for linux to see shares on the windows box.
<DaSkreech> keres: sudo mv ~/fstab /etc
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: techincally you need samba :)
<dr_willis> goetz,  ive also noticed lately that sme times gnome and kde file managers dont show allways the windows shares
<ubuntu__> I'm running "live" (in memory) right now.  So I run "Gparted" and do what?
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  not for linux to see the windows shares from what ive seen.
<bob_> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/d3cdba0b6
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  since the kde/gnome file managers sort of
<dr_willis> browse the network.
<keres> DaSkreech: it now reads: UUID=B2284CC7284C8BF3 /mnt/WindowsDrive               ntfs-3g defaults      0       1
<keres> just making sure, that correct?
<ubuntu__> If I ever write something useful, it'll be a file maniger without bells and whistles.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Edit the hard drive to what you want it to be. You can ask with help on that here as well if yu like
<DaSkreech> keres: yes
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  thers dozens of file managers out like that. :)
<keres> DaSkreech: thank you so much
<keres> iou
<DaSkreech> My bill is in the post
<DaSkreech> bob_: Ok see what keres just wrote ?
<DaSkreech> bob_: type alt+F2 -> kdesudo kate /etc/fstab
<ubuntu__> Assume I'm a newbie: I enter the host name, my name, etc, and commit to changes.
<ubuntu__> after the hard drive's current partition is destroyed, it up and gives up, freezeing the machine 'till I hit power.
<goetz> dr_willis: hmm, that is straing. So I have dont have to install anything? But in ubuntu I remember there came a dialok saying to install something for linux and windows networks
<ubuntu__> Same problem with both the 8.10 and 8.06 discs.
<bob_> DaSkreech: Ahh, I think I get it
<dr_willis> goetz,  last i looked. to set up a SHARE on the ubuntu box.. It will ask/install the samba packages.. to just VIEW the shares on a remote box.. it did not need to install anything.
<DaSkreech> bob_: you need to change the UUID to the one you have for sdb1 and make sure the caps for /mnt/windowsdrive is the smae as yours
<bob_> ook..
<ubuntu__> I have this cousen, he has two machines with vista... he was compareing his shiny vista-running laptop to this decade old one I had with kubuntu...
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Hmm run it from the command line and see if it spits any errors
<ubuntu__> I just laughed and said "do you know how fast that would go if it didn't have one leg behind it's back?
<ubuntu__> or something less eloquent to that effect.
<goetz> dr_willis: thanks for you help, I will search in the web more to see what could be, maybe a bug..
<ubuntu__> wait, what do I run from the command line?
<dr_willis> goetz,  check the /etc/smb.conf - be sure you are in the same workgroups
<ubuntu__> "Install kubuntu"
<ubuntu__> ?
 * dr_willis missed ubuntu__ 's original question
<ubuntu__> Oh, its just that I keep trying to install kubuntu 8.10 or 8.06 on this machine, and whenever I commit changes to the hard drive, it freezes.
<goetz> dr_willis: good idea! btw, it is /etc/samba/smb.conf the folder :)
<bob_> DaSkreech: do i need anything under defaults?
<dr_willis>  /etc/samba/   directory... smb.conf the config file
<ubuntu__> sort of a pain considereing that on the first try, it whiped out the other system (grub gives me "error 17" and hangs)
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  is linux going to be the only OS on the thing?
<goetz> dr_willis: It is in WORKGROUP but it my case it should be MSHOME I think, thanks, maybe that is the problem
<dr_willis> goetz,  Yep.. been there, done that...
<ubuntu__> Yeah.  It was before-I was useing 8.06, but the package list became cruftier and cruftier.
<genii> 8.06?
<macjason0607> besides devde what app is good for converting a avi to a mpeg
<goetz> dr_willis: Is there a GUI to change the workgroup in Kubuntu/KDE? and not with the config file?
<dr_willis> goetz,  no idea.. by the time i would look for a gui. I would have th file edited and saved
<ubuntu__> I think this kind of thing is reason eneough to just learn perl and hack the #$% together yourself.
<Dougwiser> I use tovid to decode and burn video
<genii> !info system-config-samba
<ubottu> system-config-samba (source: system-config-samba): GUI for managing samba shares and users. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.63-0ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 568 kB, installed size 5860 kB
<ubuntu__> Know what would be funny?  An entire distro where everything except the kernel is written in intercal.
<ubuntu__> With source & docs included.
 * genii suddenly worries that Hurd is written in intercal!
<ubuntu__> With the amount of time it's taken, I sometimes think there is a paper-and-pencil turing machine that they are programing in brainfunk, and thats the glorious free software kernel.
<DaSkreech> bob_: defaults :)
<bob_> DaSkreech: lol OK
<ubuntu__> Was it dumb to try to start fresh with a newer version rather then seeking help for the flakeyness of the old setup?
<bob_> DaSkreech: do i put None or leave blank?
<DaSkreech> just put the word defaults
<dr_willis> ubuntu__ you may want to try the alternative installer cd.. it almos sounds like a hardware issue with the drive howeer.
<tarvid> Kubuntu Intrepid boots to kernel panic after upgrade
<ubuntu__> I would think so-except it worked just fine the old way.
<bob_> DaSkreech: nice - then 0 0
<DaSkreech> sure
<ubuntu__> I though it might be shakeing, so I put additionsl screws in.
<ubuntu__> *additional
<tarvid> Kubuntu Intrepid boot to recovery stumbles but doesn't boot.
<bob_> DaSkreech: outstanding - guess i'll have to reboot to test
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  check the cables for cut wires/loose connections also.. and dust out the box. :P)  while you are at it...
<tarvid> Fresh install along side boots fine and old sda5 partition mounts.
<jpds> 3~
<ubuntu__> I had it open a short while ago to check that kinda thing.  Its fine.
<tarvid> Any wizardry that might heal the boot logic on sda5
<dr_willis> I had an ide cable with a LITTLE bitty cut.. from a sharp edge on the case.. that cut one wire at the edge...
<dr_willis> took me forever to find that.
<ubuntu__> I have an old IDE drive (with a vintage win 98 system on it) that I could fine.
<ubuntu__> *find
<ubuntu__> This HD, however, has a SATA cable with thick, brightly covered insulation.  I checked it.
<DaSkreech> bob_: no
<DaSkreech> you can do a sudo mount -a
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  so its an ide+sata drives in the box.. Try as a test.. unplugging the ide.?
<ubuntu__> I'm wondering about the fundimental idea of kubuntu
<ubuntu__> why have special kde programs?  Can't we all just write portable programs?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Like xclock?
<dr_willis> 'portable programs' have been tried again and again  over the years.. and never takes off.
<goetz> Which is the normal transfer rate of a home network? With the commun cabels and switch.
<dr_willis> I seem to recall a 'java os' ages ago.
<ubuntu__> Firefox.
<ubuntu__> Amarok.
<ubuntu__> Openoffice
<dr_willis> for most of those - it boils down to what 'widget set/libs' the programer perfers
#kubuntu 2008-12-09
<ubuntu__> Yeah, but all of those things run just fine on both kde and gnome.
<dr_willis> So they are portable then :)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: All KDE programs run in Gnome
<moonsaber> mmm
<dr_willis> portable normally applys to 'other os' not desktops.
<ubuntu__> Well I was talking about desktops.
<ubuntu__> OPs are a diffrent story.
<ubuntu__> *OS
<keres> what is the syntax to delete a file?
<keres> n00b question i know
<ubuntu__> I can put up witn WINE's crap myself, I don't need no stinking wondows.
<dr_willis> portable as a term  for 'desktops' normally dosetn get used..  of coruse the freedesktop.org stuff is working on standardizing  a lot of things.. so its geting to be a non issue
<DaSkreech> keres: rm file
<Ashly> Is there a apt-get package for pkg_config?
<ubuntu__> I can run all of... 1 programs with it.  Its a really nice one though.
<dr_willis> its been ages since ive seen a kde app in gnome, or gnome app in kde issue.
<ubuntu__> So why do we even bother putting a k in every possible place?
<dr_willis> If the app is using the qt/kde libs then its a KDE app. YOu can name them whatever you want.
<ubuntu__> Have I become distracted from the issue I came here with?
<dr_willis> why does the name matter.
 * dr_willis has totally frogotten the original issue
<LjL> !info pkg-config | Ashly
<ubottu> pkg-config (source: pkg-config): manage compile and link flags for libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ubuntu__> Crap, I have.  All fine for me, but the end users won't be happy with a machine that won't boot.
<keres> it seems i need libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0 for something
 * dr_willis would like to see more standarized names for similer kde/gnome apps.. ie : kedit gedit,  ksudo gsudo, ect...
<keres> DaSkreech: which package should i install to get that?
<ubuntu__> Is there a way for me to download an executable to install kubuntu from inside the live thing?
 * genii gkdesudos dr_willis
 * dr_willis kdesu's genii 
<ubuntu__> I have one, but I don't really trust it's integrity.
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: Can't you do that?
<genii> dr_willis:  :)
<Ashly> Thanks LjL
 * dr_willis uses sux
<DaSkreech> keres: What do you need it for?
<oscarinabox> SCREECHS
<oscarinabox> WERES MAH ISNTRUCTIONS
<DaSkreech> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * dr_willis puts oscarinabox  on ignore
<oscarinabox> :? haha
<keres> DaSkreech: GTK Radiant
<DaSkreech> !find libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0&mode=&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<genii> Interesting. The bot just used to say how many it found
<DaSkreech> The bot sucks
<ubuntu__> Okay.  So, nobody knows what I should do about the installer/partitioner freezeing
<ubuntu__> ?
<dr_willis> try a new hd?  try formating it totally/badblock/checking, try alternative cd...
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: Did it have any errors from the command line?
<dr_willis> unplug ide hd, and try just sata drive installed also..
<DaSkreech> !info libgtkglext1
<ubottu> libgtkglext1 (source: gtkglext): OpenGL Extension to GTK+ (shared libraries). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 105 kB, installed size 388 kB
<DaSkreech> keres: ^^^^
<keres> yes?
<keres> how do i install this package?
<ubuntu__> So I should go get the IDE drive, hook that up, and it'll prolly work?
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  its worth trying.
<DaSkreech> keres: Want the painful GUI way or the painful CLI way ?
<keres> which is easiest?
<DaSkreech> For me? The CLI way :)
<ubuntu__> I might be tempted to just boot it as faildows...
<DaSkreech> keres:
<keres> would sudo apt-get libgtkglext1 work?
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install libgtkglext1
<ubuntu__> Thanks.  :)  If I knew you'd all be this helpful, I woulda come and whined about all of the other small problems in the distro.
<stefano> ciao a tutti
<bob_> DaSkreech: worked =)
<DaSkreech> bob_: of course
<bob_> DaSkreech: ready for another one ?
<bob_> DaSkreech: and thanks for the help btw
<keres> DaSkreech: can you change the theme of a gtk application to KDE themed?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: If you were evil you could use parted
<DaSkreech> keres: If you like blood and sweat
<DaSkreech> bob_: Go
<ubuntu__> I did not know that this failed to close when I 'x'ed it out.
<bob_> DaSkreech: Trying to use K3B - on startup it says it doesn't detect a burner - i have an external one hooked up via USB
<ubuntu__> I'm gonna try one more time-this time I was more explicit in my partitioning instructions.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: ok :0
<ubuntu__> in all likleyhood I'm about time out due to the system freezing.  WIsh me luck.
<DaSkreech> bob_: Yeah that's outta my knowldege base I know that I've seeen it solved in here before
<ubuntu__> I hear a beep
<ubuntu__> Okay, I'll report as much as I can as it attempts to install, up to the point where it freezes.
<bob_> no biggie, thanks man
<ubuntu__> it'll be like listening to a black box, except LIVE :)
<ganymede> hi, i'd like to install cmake 2.6.2. i added this line to sources.list: "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ intrepid-backports restricted main multiverse universe" and updated and upgraded and now cmake --version returns "cmake version 2.6-patch 2" that isn't cmake 2.6.2, right?
<ubuntu__> Starting up
<ubuntu__> detecting file systems
<ubuntu__> creating ext3 file system for foo at bar
<bob_> probably wouldn't burn an .uif image anyways
<ubuntu__> this is where it usually crashes & burns
<DaSkreech> bob_: You need anextension for that
<kyle__> omg........my wireless doesn't work at all
<DaSkreech> booom
<ubuntu__> Wireless
<dr_willis> if its crashing at formating the hard drive... then it REALLY sounds like a Hard drive failure issue
<ubuntu__> that took me a while to figure out
<ubuntu__> get the driver from the manufacturer
<bob_> DaSkreech: booom is the extension?
<kyle__> how?
<ubuntu__> and find a wrapper
<ubuntu__> then run the installer for the driver in WINE
<DaSkreech> bob_: No that's ubuntu__ crashing and burning
<DaSkreech> ubuntu__: that depends on the wireless that kyle__
<DaSkreech> has
<dr_willis> best to research the wireless chipset you have on the forums...   and see how  to set ig up
<ubuntu__> WHat kinda card is it?
<ubuntu__> Netgear?
<kyle__> um
<kyle__> broadcom
<ubuntu__> Broadcom?  Never herd of it.
<dr_willis> broadcom - narrows it down a little....
<ubuntu__> Ohh, farther then usual, 27%.
<dr_willis> but not much. :)
<dr_willis> !wireless
<kyle__> airforce one
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubuntu__> Looks like my blind manual editing of peramiters paid off.
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ubuntu__> I got an errno 5
<kyle__> heres my driver
<kyle__>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<ubuntu__> claims that theres something wrong with some kinda drive.
<ubuntu__> wireless G?
<kyle__> yea
<ubuntu__> (some kinda drive being the disc drive, it said, not the hard one.)
<ubuntu__> With wifi cards, you are ether lucky or down 20 bucks.
<kyle__> meaning?
<ubuntu__> Hope that the driver the manufacturer made works with the wrapper.
<ubuntu__> If not, you can find one who sells one with a linux driver, and buy that.
<kyle__> buying isnt an option
<ubuntu__> Why?  You could certanly sell that one and buy an older but compatable one.
<ubuntu__> You could barter it.
<kyle__> so...if i could install a newer/older version of my driver and make kubuntu work with it................i would be all good?
<dr_willis> kyle__,  most likely you need to install the b43 tools/package and the fw-cutter tool
<kyle__> ok
<sergio> alguém fala portugues ?
<dr_willis> the bcm/b43 drivers have been updated in 8.10 - My b43XXX cards now work in 8.10
<dr_willis> and alli did was let the rextricted-drivers tool install the proper packages
<ubuntu__> I'm gonna go plug in the anchent IDE drive.  The trick with IDE is just lining the sides of the ribbon, right?
<ryan_> help please. i was trying to install adobe flash using the one i downloaded from their website
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  theres normally a little tab/missing pin also...
<sergio> olá ?
<dr_willis> ryan_,  why are you installing it that way?
<ubuntu__> Oh, right.  Bit it was inside a machine, so it's jumper should be alredy be set to what I want.
<kyle__> i tryed to install "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter" but it said the package couldnt be found
<ryan_> then i issued sudo chmod +x  sudo chmod +x flashplayer-installer
<DaSkreech> ryan_: use the one from ubuntu
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ryan_> yes i tried that too
<ryan_> daskreech : are you referring to the flashlugin-nonfreee?
<ubuntu__> I like how you issue commands, you don't type them.  I'm gonna phrase it like that from now on.
<dr_willis> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<dr_willis> kyle__,  run  'kdesudo jockey-kde' and use that tool to install the drivers
<dr_willis> or launch it from the menus, wheever its at in the menus now
<ryan_> the installer from the adobe website and the flashplugin-nonfree seemed to work fine
<ubuntu__> Anyone know how I turn on compiz on the live thing?  I always wanted to see the cube thing go.
<ryan_> but firefox couldnt still see the flashplugin
<dr_willis> I just install kubuntu-restricted-extras and it grabs flash for me.. as for adobe.. I think i get that from the medibuntu repos
<dr_willis> I dont want firefox showing pdf's :) so not tried that part.
<tarvid> new to kubuntu
<tarvid> want to back up some stuff with samba
<tarvid> how do I enable sharing
<tarvid> dolphin says I must be owner
<tarvid> can I run dolp[hin as root?
<dr_willis> DONT run it as root.
<dr_willis> what are you trying to share?
<tarvid> i mounted sda5 and would like to back up /boot and /var/www and a postgresql database
<dr_willis> and what does this have to do with samba shares then?  YOu are backing up files to a local drive?
<ryan_> yeah
<tarvid> I am trying to back up to another Ubuntu box
 * dr_willis is missing somthing here then....
<tarvid> that has an appropriate dvd burner
<dr_willis> You have your data files on /dev/sda5  that you wish to archive?
<tarvid> Yes
<tarvid> It was the root partition until an upgrade resulted in a kernel panic
<dr_willis> so you took the HD from onemachine and plugged it into another machine that has a DVD burner?
<tarvid> No the client installed Intrepid again on sda8 and sda9
<tarvid> that install boots and runs fine
<tarvid> the old install on sda5 does not boot.
<dr_willis> SO you have 2 machines.. networked... and you got files on machine 1,  that you want to access from machine 2, ?
<tarvid> I am trying to obey the dictum to backup first
<tarvid> they have an application apache+postgresql+? that manages a clinic
<Nibbler`> helo there, i've upgraded my kde to the 4.2beta, but many stuff are going wring, i would like to revert to the stable one, how can I do that ?
 * dr_willis thinks we need to get a Picture drawn Up of the setup...     im confused as to  too many things...
 * dr_willis thinks the issue is a 'user' trying to right click/share a system directory.. that would be a big security issue...
<tarvid> sda1 windows nt
<tarvid> sda2 extended
<tarvid> sda5 old kubuntu Intrepid /
<tarvid> sda6 swap
<tarvid> sda7 home
<tarvid> sda8 new kubuntu /
<tarvid> sda9 swap
<tarvid> this user would very much like to share /
<tarvid> it is a temporary measure to backup the files before I make things worse
<tarvid> booting sda5 fails but that is the partition which has the ap[plication and data
<tarvid> guessing sda5 /boot is corrupt
<dr_willis> if you want to share a system directory, instead of a users own directory in their home dir.. You will most likely need to edit the /etc/smb.conf and setup the share manually
<dr_willis> and of course install the samba server
<cuznt> my linksys router did not work out of the box kde i could not bring up its page either
<tarvid> makes sense
<dr_willis> a user is not going to be able to 'right click and share'   a system dir.  im not even sure running a file server as root would allow it either
<dr_willis> IF this is a linux to linux setup. You may want to use NFS instead of  samba also..
<DaSkreech> bob_: I'm off!
<dr_willis> In fact it maybe a MUCH better idea to use NFS
<DaSkreech> keres: Bye dude
<DaSkreech> *koff* fish:// *koff
<bob_> DaSkreech: later mna!
<bob_> err man!
<bob_> thanks again
<DaSkreech> !info man
<ubottu> Package man does not exist in intrepid
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<dr_willis> or ssh/scp and get around shares..
<tarvid> i may just depend on scp
<tarvid> NFS has slipped from the horizon. Apple support CIFS on its time station and I have to live with XP boxes
<tarvid> I like that better
<keres> bye DaSkreech
<dr_willis> samba will have issues with the system permissions on the stuff.
<tarvid> It will server well and is less invasive
<dr_willis> sshfs is handy also. :)
<DaSkreech> keres: you are alright?
<Nibbler`> i was wondering KDE is bothering me about some "not find requested component" is there any debian packtage to install ?
<DaSkreech> genii, dr_willis: know anything about USB Cd burners?
<tarvid> havn't tried sshfs
<DaSkreech> Nibbler`: What are you doing when it tells you that?
<dr_willis> DaSkreech,  ya plug them  and they work.. for the most part for me
<DaSkreech> dr_willis: bob_ says k3b can't find it
<dr_willis> did you start k3b after you plugged it in?
<dr_willis> can you see/access it normally?
<dr_willis> 'whats the airspeed of an unladen swallow?'
<genii> DaSkreech: I have a couple external ones, yeah
<ryan_> is there a way i can cleanly uninstall firefox along with its installed plugins?
<DaSkreech> bob_: THat's for you^^^
<DaSkreech> ryan_: extensions you mean ?
<ryan_> all
<ryan_> yes
<dr_willis> ryan_,  user isntalled stuff are in .mozilla
<dr_willis> removing firefox from the package manager - wll NOT clean out the users settings for firefox
<DaSkreech> ryan_: sudo apt-get remove firefox --purge && mv ~/.mozilla ~/.Trash
<Nibbler`> DaSkreech like adding some widget
<keres> DaSkreech: yes i am :)
<keldrona> does anyone know facebook?
<DaSkreech> Nibbler`: on the desktop or on the panel?
<Nibbler`> there are in my list, but is tells me that it can't find out the coponents
<DaSkreech> keldrona: No
<Nibbler`> desktop and pannel
<DaSkreech> keldrona: or mor appropriate Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<cuznt> !linksys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linksys
 * DaSkreech hides from Facebook. You shall not get me today!!!
<cuznt> !routers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about routers
<ryan_> thanks
<DaSkreech> Nibbler`: There is a package for plasmoids you may have to install
<dr_willis> Most all routers ive seen. You just plug them in and go to http://192.168.1.1    or similer ip.. and get to their interface
<keldrona> DaSkreech... yes, but I don't have a problem with fb at all... I've got a problem of session timing out... can you help me?
<DaSkreech> !info kdeplasma-addons
<ubottu> kdeplasma-addons (source: kdeplasma-addons): plasmoids for KDE 4 Plasma - main package. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 390 kB, installed size 1320 kB
<DaSkreech> Nibbler`: ^^^
<Nibbler`> rc  kdeplasma-addons                           4:4.1.2-0ubuntu1                            plasmoids for KDE 4 Plasma - main package
<Nibbler`> seems i got those
<DaSkreech> keldrona: sounds like you have cookies disabled but I have to go :(
<Nibbler`> huh it seems i don't indeed
<keres> DaSkreech: does flash player work for Konqueror?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<DaSkreech> kinda
<keres> how do i install it?
<keres> DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> keres: if it's installed for Firefox then just go to settings for konqueror -> plugins -> search for plugins and walla
<keres> DaSkreech: where???
<keres> from within konqueror or the systems menu?
<genii> From the package manager
<DaSkreech> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> PLugins -> plugins -> scan for plugins
<DaSkreech> keres: in Konqueror
<keres> tnx
<Nibbler`> also i was looking for the setting to chang the appararence of the task bar, but i can't fin out where it is :s
<DaSkreech> Nibbler`: Appearance settings -> theme I think
<genii> DaSkreech: I think
<genii> II need more coffee
<DaSkreech> genii: :-)
<Nibbler`> weird, i can't find it
<Nibbler`> i guess i'm missing some components again
<Nibbler`> messing with some beta version is way tricky :D
<slack> somebody has KDE 4.2 beta 1?
<keres> it only sometimes works now
<slack> mmm you got it from the experimental-repository?
<slack> (sorry for my bad english )
<rogan> whats the best utility for riping dvds?
<keres> DaSkreech: how do you install firefox?
<DaSkreech> keres: in 8.10 ?
<DaSkreech> I have beta 1
<keres> yes
<slack> keres put "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0" in a terminal
<DaSkreech> slack: Read the topic
<slack> sorry
<DaSkreech> slack: no problem the instructiosn for KDE 4.2 are there
<DaSkreech> And it's a second party repo :)
<Nibbler`> haaa thanks DaSkreech all works fine now :)
<DaSkreech> Nibbler`: There we go
<Nibbler`> i was wondering about something, i setup my screen to turn off after 20min of inactivity, but only the screen saver turn in, the screens stays on all the time, anyone got the same problem ?
<keres> DaSkreech: GTK Radiant is really dodgy. The window drags are delayed and doesn´t seem stable. What´s up?
<hellhound_> I am having trouble installing the opensyncutils package using adept.  I get the error "Download Failed" and "APT Error. Context: Package download failed, unable to correct problems, you held broken packages./"
<DaSkreech> Nibbler`: yeah I don't know but I think that it's plasma that blocks it
<DaSkreech>  I know that if I kill plasma my screen turns off...
<DaSkreech> keres: Dunno
<keres> I am not finding kde to be as stable as gnome.
<keres> maybe it is just me though
<keres> is this true?
<genii> keres: KDE versions are currently in transition
<keres> genii: what does this mean?
<genii> keres: It means that the kde4 series (new) is still working out the bugs
<DaSkreech> keres: KDE is at version 1 Gnome is at version 26
<keres> oh
<DaSkreech> One of them has had more time to get out bugs :)
 * DaSkreech throws a tikker parade if you guess which one
<keres> do you find kde better?
<dr_willis> kde 4.X is still very much an infant. :P
<DaSkreech> Well yeah That's why I hang out in this room :)
<keres> why do you like kde more?
<DaSkreech> In terms of stability I guess not but Gnome seems stable in terms of not crashing but also features
<DaSkreech> They do very little with each new release
<DaSkreech> KDE just works much better together and the way they build stuff is great
<Nibbler`> and KDE got amarok :p
<DaSkreech> If kate gets a new feature a half dozen other applications get it instantly as well
<DaSkreech> You can run amarok in Gnom
<DaSkreech> e
<genii> KDE has Kaffeine too
<Nibbler`> yeah but ...
<Nibbler`> not the same :D
<DaSkreech> KIO slaves are really good
<Nibbler`> and KDE4 is pretty cute too
<DaSkreech> Well yeah that's my point
<DaSkreech> KDE stuff just works really well with each other
<DaSkreech> and outside of having a fairly crappy Web browser pretty much everything you need ships with KDE
<Nibbler`> and they are all based on Qt, which is quite good
<DaSkreech> Gnome needs a lot of outside apps to be comfy
 * genii waits for firefox-qt
<DaSkreech> genii: That's a mozilla effort?
<keres> firefox works on kde here
<genii> DaSkreech: Not sure, but there's been work on it
<keres> just installed it :S
<Nibbler`> genii are they gonna come with a qt version ? O_o
<DaSkreech> Yeah it does but it doesn't work well with KDE :)
<Nibbler`> keres > sure but that ugly, i mean mine looks crap
<DaSkreech> doesn't really work that well with Gnome either so meh
<genii> Nibbler`: Hopefully
<DaSkreech> Firefox is a Windows application
<Nibbler`> u can get some theme and stuff, but i fond those buggy
<Nibbler`> find*
<genii> Also I miss gkrellm
<Nibbler`> i wonder what's the best browser on KDE
<DaSkreech> What now?
<Nibbler`> i don't like konqueror so much
<DaSkreech> auroa probably
<Nibbler`> auroa enevr herd of it
<DaSkreech> webkit browser
<genii> I wonder if anyone's working on qtrellm
<DaSkreech> well shell
<DaSkreech> not really a "browser browser"
<DaSkreech> genii: What's that?
<genii> !info gkrellm
<ubottu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 740 kB, installed size 2100 kB
<genii> DaSkreech: Some nice system monitors in gnome
<hellhound_> I am having trouble installing the opensyncutils package using adept.  I get the error "Download Failed" and "APT Error. Context: Package download failed, unable to correct problems, you held broken packages./"
<genii> DaSkreech: ksensors and kima just don't cut it
 * mister-tea uses his nose as a system monitor...smoke=bad
<Nibbler`> anyone know how to get rid of dolphin ? like really get rid of it ?
<Wicked> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Wicked> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Nibbler`> hum ^^
<DaSkreech> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<DaSkreech> Grr why doesn't it mention #fluxbuntu ?
<mister-tea> just go to add/remove programs and remove it
<stdin> because it's not an official derivative
<DaSkreech> Nibbler`: You want konqueror to be the default?
<DaSkreech> stdin: So no one is allowed to mention it?
<stdin> DaSkreech: sure, but we don't do advertisement for them
<keres> what is ./configure used for?
<DaSkreech> stdin: ok
<keres> it returns uknown bash
<DaSkreech> keres: What are you trying to do?
<DaSkreech> in short it runs a script
<keres> configure source code to associate files
 * DaSkreech blinks
<keres> http://jdolan.dyndns.org/quake2world/installation
<keres> ./configure --with-tools='q2wmap pak'
 * genii suspects "unknown bash" might be dash
<DaSkreech> Yeah But ...is there a quake2world deb somewhere/
<DaSkreech> !default > xenoterracide
<DaSkreech> !default > Nibbler`
<ubottu> Nibbler`, please see my private message
<wesley__> Kmail works pretty well :)
<keres> DaSkreech: no
<Nibbler`> DaSkreech > i've done that already, as u say the plasma doen't follow the file association
<keres> you have to compile it itself
<Ahmuck> is there a way to "reset" the maximize window function so that it actually fits the window?
<keres> how do you add user accounts?
<keres> DaSkreech?
<DaSkreech> Yes?
<ubuntu_> Okay, I'm back.
<keres> how do you add user accounts?
<ubuntu_> (I used to have two underscores)
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Choose a new nick
<ubuntu_> how (again, new to konversation)
<keres> type /nick nickname
<DaSkreech> keres: install kuser-kde4
<keres> kuser-kde4
<Ich> Okay, now I have a nic.
<keres> DaSkreech: sudo apt-get install kuser-kde4
<keres> ddidn work
<Ich> I put in the new hard drive (and got distracted, and did some other stuff)
<Ich> I'm gonna try to format that one.
<DaSkreech> keres: sorry try just kuser
<Ahmuck> k, i found the problem.  for some reason the computer thinks that the limit of the desktop is way up in the sky.  is there a way to set the outside limits to the outside limits of the screeen ?
<Ich> KDE 4 sure is pretty... but then, what is the point of visual chrome anyway?
<Ich> I like that the desktop is actually a moveable widget-I neved liked desktops.
<Ryunix> halp how do i add rwx permissions for my user to a sudo file ?
<genii> Ryunix: You can't use the command "sudo" ?
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: What are you trying to do?
<Ryunix> genii its for a game in usr/local
<Ryunix> and i dont like game dirs in home
<genii> Thats's not answering the question ...
<Ryunix> genni i cant use sudo everytime i want to run a game
<genii> Ryunix: Why not? It's only 4 extra letters to type
<Ryunix> what i am trying to do is add read write and execute permissions to my user alongside root
<Ryunix> genii so u recommend running online games in root ?
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: Why do you need to run it as root?
<genii> Ryunix: At any rate, what you can do is visudo and add a command alias for the game binary and allow your username to run it with sudo without password
<Ryunix> daskreech: for the lols
<Ahmuck> got it fixed.  nm
<genii> man sudoers is somewhat interesting reading
<wesley__> how do i update clamav?
<DaSkreech> Why do you need w for an executable?
<genii> Ryunix: To answer your earlier Q I don't recommend running anything in root
<Ryunix> genii: i remember it was a chmod command but that was long ago and i didnt memorize it
<Ryunix> is it 775 or 777? or 755?
<kalorin> does anyone know how to flash a bios under linux?
<kalorin> or is it even possible, I know most of them are DOS or windows utilities
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: Seriously whatever you are doigng it sounds wrong
<Ryunix> daskreech do you play games ? if so are they located in usr/local/games ? if so are they owned by root ?
<Ich> It crashed again, this time on a diffrent, unrelated hard drive.  I don't think its the drive.
<DaSkreech> That has nothing to do with anything
<DaSkreech> almost all commands are owned by root
<kalorin> Ich, 8.10?
<Ich> Yeah.
<kalorin> I've been having some minor irratating issues with it
<Ryunix> yeh i wqanna play games and i want the game directory to only have permissions for my user and root
<kalorin> had it lock a couple of times
<Ich> I tried heron LTS, same thing happened.
<Ich> Its a conspiricy :(
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: then you should be changing the owner not the permissions
<kalorin> I was running 7.10 fine
<kalorin> it's a core2 adn I tried 64bit and it was a mess for me
<kalorin> really ran into issues
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: and that's kinda mean :)
<genii> Ryunix: In sudoers: Cmnd_Alias	KILL = /usr/bin/kill
<kalorin> so i dropped back to 32bit cause it worked great with 32bit in 7.10 and I've been having minor issues since
<genii> nah
<kalorin> just odd stuff
<Ich> I was running 8.06 poorly.  So I decided to upgrade.  I commit to partitions and kerblam.
<kalorin> firefox lockin the machine completely
<Ryunix> daskreech but that the question was is it possible to have permission for 2 users? or in a group
<Ich> kalor, is your PC 64 or just 32 bit?
<kalorin> it's a core2 so it's 64
<DaSkreech> For root you don't need permissions
<kalorin> 4gb of ram
<kalorin> making me wonder if the board is having issues with the ram or something
<Ich> 4gb is way under the limit for 64 bit
<kalorin> or a bios issue, so I was trying to figure out what to do to flash the bios without a bootable floppy (or a floppy at all)
<Ich> and its the limit for 32
<kalorin> well sure
<DaSkreech> and yeah you can manufacture a wide range of stuff with user and group permissions
<kalorin> but if you've got a bad chip that's up in the higher range it's possible you just never got up there much and so it never hit it
<Ich> What?
<kalorin> or it's in the address space that's under the graphics cards space in 32bit but under 64 it's not
<kalorin> so you get up there and whack, bad address blows up machine
<keres> Is there like a bandwidth meter widget for download anywhere?
<genii> Ryunix: In sudoers: Cmnd_Alias  GAME = /usr/local/games/*                     then: yourusername   ALL = NOPASSWD: GAMES
<kalorin> I'd like to see a CPU monitor for 8.10
<Ich> Fandango on core :P
<genii> or GAME rather in the second one
<Ich> Compile one
<keres> is there already one made though?
<Ich> Dude, its not like you need special compatability for ubuntu 8.1
<Ich> Just look in adept
<Ryunix> daskreech scrap that, i have confused myself and have confused you guys. what i actually meant is how do i create a group with rwx permissions and and add myself to it?
<Ich> Skreech, any flashes of inspiration about the installer problem
<Ich> If not, where can I find a known good copy of the installer (that I can use from inside the CD?)
<goetz> how can I "chat" with the bot?
<Ryunix> !
<goetz> of the channel
<Ich> Like a robot...
<Ich> Like a robot...
<DaSkreech> Ryunix: change the group of the executable to to your personal hroup and give it 010 permissiosn
<Ich> Like a robot... Like a robot...
<goetz> !help
<mister-tea> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DaSkreech> goetz: try /msg ubottu help
<genii> goetz: /msg ubottu Hi
<Ryunix> DaSkreech thnx man
<Ryunix> ill see
<goetz> Ryunix: DaSkreech genii thanks all you!
<Ich> Funny part is... I don't know if my dad will be able to tell that he has no hard drive :P
<Ryunix> goetz: lol i was going to u beat me to it
<goetz> mister-tea: thanks also
 * Ryunix has no manners
<mister-tea> np
<goetz> jej
<goetz> e
<Ryunix> DaSkreech genii i owe you
 * mister-tea gotta love those spanish laughs
<DaSkreech> Beer and coffe
<genii> Yes
<Ryunix> lol
<genii> DaSkreech: At this point I'm on the beer...
<mister-tea> labatts 50 if your buying
<Ryunix> a guinness
 * Ryunix brings the beer then runs for it
 * genii sips
 * mister-tea watches the guiness cascade
<Ich> Stuff is happening...
<Ryunix> lol enjoy it u payin XD
<Ich> I can hear the loud disc drive...
<Ich> And see it's pretty light flashing
<Ich> hard drives are harder to hear
<Ryunix> its the spirit of the cpu
<Ich> wait... yep, stuff is happening there too
<Ich> calculating files to skip copying
<Ich> it usually gets about this far...
<Ich> scanning files
<Ich> the disc stopped
<Ich> copying files
<Ich> it usually gets here and dies
<Ich> 24%, it might actually work this time.
<Ich>  Maybe it was the drive...
<Ich> Errno 5
<Ich> farked up copying files to disc
<Ich> Maybe it can't read something from the disc.
<genii> Smells like full HD
<Ryunix> anyone getting a pandora?
<Ich> The phone
<Ich> ?
<Ich> (okay, I have no idea what or who a pandora is)
<PSiL0> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Ryunix> no the open source gaming handheld/ umpc
<Ryunix> second batch coming 2009
<Ryunix> http://openpandora.org/
<PSiL0> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Ich> Do we need an open souce gameing handheld?
<Ich> Don't we need open source games first?
<Ryunix> hehe
<Ich> (Yes, I know, AA, OA, Nexuiz)
<Ryunix> port linux games to linux arm
<Ich> beep
<Ich> Yeah, but I know of just three really good games.
<Ich> Name some more and I'll play'em.
<Ich> (exactly)
<Ryunix> erm ..
<Ich> Okay.  So you'll have a wide array of games to play on this 'pandora'.
<Ich> The three I mentioned are all FPSs.  I personally can't stand those unless I have an anolog stick or a mouse.  Has the pandora got one of those?
<Ryunix> ich but i think the whole " fastest handheld in the world " may convince a few high resource developers to code for the pandora
<Ryunix> check the site
<Ich> Sure it will.
<Ryunix> check the forums
<Ich> Because companies with monopolies maintain them by competeing.
<Ich> Thats how it... works.
<Ich> Right?
<Ich> (oligopoly, fine, but same principal)
<Ich> Look, there'll be a few good games.  If its cheap I may actually buy one, but only 'cause I wanna write my own games for it.
<Ich> I don't see "real" customers going for it.
<Ryunix> a few closed source devs have shown interest tho
<Ich> Id software, who are the other ones?
<Ryunix> ich your right its more for linux savvy people
<Ryunix> ich the forums have more info
<Ich> If I had the money for a handheld, I'd spend it on a normal PC.  Also, is it a phone?
<faileas> Ich: id open sources all its engines eventually.. so their stuff runs on anything that they can
<Ich> Can I call people?  Can I dial someone and then telefrag them?
<faileas> Ich: if you wanted an open source phone, get the android dev kit, or openmoko
<Ich> I wanna know!  :)
<faileas> no ;p
<Ich> I don't even want a land line phone, let alone one of those newfangled handhelds.
 * faileas wants the former ;p
<Ich> I'm happy with my telegraph, TYVM.
<faileas> full keyboard, multi touch screen, might run ubuntu...
<Ryunix> ich but this is the size of a ds and has 256mb ram and cortex a8. sure your laptop will be faster but the pandora can fit in your pocket and will never overheat
<Ich> You can run ubuntu on a fridge... but why?  Why do you need ubuntu on a handheld
 * genii reprograms his Neo to understand Morse Code
<Ryunix> ich its not a phone
<Ich> Actually, thats about as good as my laptop :(
<Ich> Except it does overheat-I "liquid cool" it with bags of ice.
<Ryunix> XD
<Ich> High tech stuff.
<Ryunix> im so very tired but that made me laugh
<Ich> Its so funny 'cause its true.
<Ich> I started lagging playing starcraft (1998, blizzard entertainment) got kinda pissed, and thought "well, if the fans can't do it, I guess I need liquid cooling".
<Ich> And went into the freezer.
<Ryunix> i thought lagg had to do with internet
<arkygeek> hi.  kubuntu 8.1 fresh install, did a few updates, on reboot, the login window won't appear (just background).  from tty1, top shows that kdm_greet is using 100% of CPU ...  any suggestions?
<Ich> Well, low framerate.
<Ich> If your comp can't keep up with everyone else's then you'll lag too.
<Ryunix> oh ok
<faileas> Ich: well mainly package management, availability of packages, and such
<Ich> (Blizzard is known for it's ingenious network code)
<Ich> So are you real people, or is this just a clever excuse for someone to turing test a robot?
<Ryunix> i gave up on starcraft leagues because i knew i was never going to be as good as the koreans
<Ich> I gave up on starcraft because I'd need copious amounts of caffine to play as fast as those people.
<Ich> I played UMS games.
<Ich> The, one magical day, it just started crashing on Bnet login.
<Ich> I think I may have accidentally uninstalled some font or something.
<Ich> Yeah.
<Ryunix> have you seen the televised competitions they have in korea? O.O wtf chicks screaming, thousands of fans cheering WTF!!!
<Ich> Would it be nutty to just use the live CD for everyday use on one machine
<Ich> because it is misbehaveing when you try to actually install it?
<Ich> Also, am I a total failure, and should I just crawl back to Gates cap in hand?
<faileas> Ich: no no and no
<arkygeek> Ich: there is a little trick you can use whereby you boot each time off the iso of the livecd... advantage being speed compared to running off a cd...
<Ich> Good, 'cause Windows XP 64 costs like a hundred bucks.
<faileas> Ich: however finding out whats causing the problem might be a good idea
<faileas> as would maybe using alternate installer to install
<Ich> How would I go about doing that?
 * Ryunix frowns at ich for even thinking of xp
<faileas> lol
<faileas> least he wasn't thinking of vista ;)
<genii> Ich: I just bought a copy of x64 Pro and it was like $180-something.
<Ich> Thats sad.
<genii> I agree
<Ich> I think now that its out of print
<Ich> its our duty to copy it, copyright be damned.
<Ich> Or just use WINE.
<faileas> lol
<Ich> I've found WINE is a great way to ween you off windows programs...
 * faileas still has a win 2k box
<genii> I installed it into a 64bit VMWare machine, anyhow
<Ich> Only reason to use winfails would be for games.
<Ryunix> genii: why when there are pirates who sail the seven seas to get you a free copy ?
 * mister-tea loves windows ...it's good for business
<Ich> Ask the somalis.
<Ich> They know all about piracy >_>
<genii> Ryunix: I need it for the work I do
<Ich> What work do you do with windows?
<faileas> Ich: that box has wierd problems with ubuntu, debian is kinda not up to date enough for my liking, and i happened to have a copy around. it works well enough ;p
<faileas> main box is kubuntu though
<genii> Ich: Basically 3dMax stuff
<Ich> What work do you do with wondows?
<Ryunix> genii: yeah and these sailing pirates have got tons of copies you can download from their ships
<Ryunix> for free
<Ich> What, they don't let you use blender?
<Ich> ARE THEN H4X8RZ!!???111 (humor)
<genii> Ich: POVRay is good but not good enough, unfortunately. So we create in 3dMax, import to .pov and render on linux
<faileas> genii: would 3d max work without a 3d card? o0
<Ich> Can a turing machine emulate a turing machine?
<Ich> So, in closeing... what the f&*% should I do about not being able to install?
<genii> faileas: It doesn't care if your card is 3d or not
<mister-tea> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Ich> !somalia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about somalia
<Ich> But you know about piracy?
<Ich> !Captain red beard
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ich> !turning test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about turning test
<Ryunix> i installed blender then a huge question mark crawled out of my head
<Ich> Sure you don't >_>
<mister-tea> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Ich> !feelings
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feelings
<Ich> Okay, this could be fun.
<Ich> !humanity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about humanity
<Ich> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<genii> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Ryunix> i wasnt talking about file piracu i was talking about somali pirates who give away windows
<mister-tea> please stop
<Ich> It was just getting interesting.
<Ich> !electric sheep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about electric sheep
<Ryunix> mister-tea: would you like scones with that?
<genii> Ich: Please, stop. It's getting annoying
<Ich> Apparently, they do not dream about electric sheep.
<Ich> Okay, I'll stop.
<Ryunix> genii: can i wish for infinite wishes?
<mister-tea> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Ich> I'll just see if the end-users would like to run in the live CD indefinitely...
<genii> !helpersnack | mister-tea
<ubottu> mister-tea: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
 * Ryunix goes to bed without a cookie
<mister-tea> mmmm gingerbread
<Ryunix> cyas
<Ich> There isin't any FTP or something where I can just get a known-good version of the installer and install from that?
<genii> We DO have #kubuntu-offtopic for more generalised talk guys :)
<soapbar> hi - im having trouble with resizing windows - if i move the mouse to the corner or edge of a window the resize icon comes up, but if i click-drag it does nothing
<soapbar> im running kubuntu/hardy/amd64/compiz-fusion/xgl
<soapbar> can anyone help please?
<soapbar> the fullscreen/halfscreen buttons at the top (between X and -) work fine
<Necrosan> How is the new Kubuntu PPC build?
<benbloom> I get a strange error when trying to enable zeroconf via kcontrol
 * benbloom watches the tumble-weeds roll by
<draik> !telnet
<ubottu> telnet is not safe. Please use ssh instead. See !ssh
<coppro> I got KATE stuck in right-to-left
<coppro> any suggestions?
<coppro> weird, it went back to normal
<benbloom> I get a strange error when trying to enable zeroconf via kcontrol: "/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi: command not found" and it's true. there is no enable_avahi anywhere on my system
<PSiL0> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<benbloom> I'm reiterating this because of the netsplit >> I get a strange error when trying to enable zeroconf via kcontrol: "/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi: command not found" and it's true. there is no enable_avahi anywhere on my system
 * benbloom wistles with the breeze
<zigggggy> !seen klobster
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<zigggggy> :/
<bfrog> is there a python stackless package
<bfrog> all I see is pypy-stackless
<soapbar> hi - im having trouble with resizing windows - if i move the mouse to the corner or edge of a window the resize icon comes up, but if i click-drag it does nothing
<soapbar> im running kubuntu/hardy/amd64/compiz-fusion/xgl
<thomasmerlier> hey
<rvb> hello, we are in the process of deciding to use wireless LAN , is it slow?
<rvb> and are the wireless LAN card supported by linux?
<rvb> is the wireless LAN slow?
<netscaper> alguem online ai ?
<netscaper> q possa me ajudar
<netscaper> ola ?
<netscaper> http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorzd3.jpg
<netscaper> toda vez que instalo o kubuntu e atualizo da esses problemas alguem sabe pq ?
<netscaper> é algum bug da versao 8.10?
<gbains> any one has listing for vegas room
<faileas> netscaper: this is an english only channel- i;d point you to a more appropriate one but i'm not sure what that language is
<netscaper> ok
<netscaper> faileas: all time that I install kubuntu and I bring up to date of this problem
<netscaper> http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=errorzd3.jpg
<netscaper> faileas: it knows because this would be happening
<netscaper> =/
<duddie> Hi all ,How is everyone?
<duddie> I am to install Limewire, in Kubuntu, help, anyone
<duddie> Nobody knows I guess
<duddie> is a kubuntu Guru in the house here?
<duddie> I need help getting my Limewire installed, I attempted to install, but can't find Limewire anywhere.
<zoggy> duddie: there's an open source equivalent on kubuntu called apollon
<zoggy> apt:apollon
<bazhang> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<zoggy> ubottu: is that a better alternative to apollon?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zoggy> haha
<zoggy> bazhang: is frostwire, in your opinion better than apollon?
<duddie> frostwire,, ok, I will give it a try.
<duddie> brb
<bazhang> !info apollon
<ubottu> apollon (source: apollon): KDE-based interface to the giFT file-sharing system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2.1-2 (intrepid), package size 442 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<bazhang> zoggy, they are not the same thing
<zoggy> bazhang: according to my research, they sound similar.... here's a sentence about apollon:
<zoggy> "Apollon is an easy to use peer to peer client for the KDE Desktop. It supports the Gnutella, OpenFT.."
<zoggy> "...and FastTrack networks. This makes installing applications like Limewire redundant"
<bazhang> zoggy, never used either of them; frostwire is quite similar to limewire apparently though
<zoggy> bazhang: ok cool thanks
<bazhang> zoggy, supports...does not mean 'works well with'
<zoggy> hehe
<zoggy> touche
<duddie_> Whats up all, Kubuntu, Rocks, on my Lappy
<pulaski> hello, I'm trying run dpkg.  I received this error: 'Package libticalcs2-7 is not configured yet" What is the dpkg form for reconfiguring an existing packes?
<Ayabara> I have two screens and I want to set resolution and arrange the screens. How do I do this in kde4? I can only find the resolution settings..
<Ayabara> Should I use ati's tool?
<skabet> hi
<skabet> Anyone know what i should do if kwin continues to crash?
<skabet> gives a segfault on start
<estres> skabet: the better you can do is make a backup and reinstall yor OS
<skabet> well, that is not going to be an option :)
<estres> ok, there is another
<estres> you can try to erase /home/user/.kde
<skabet> tried that
<estres> Oh i see
<skabet> same thing
<skabet> but i think i came after an small update
<estres> well I have no other ideas
<estres> actually KDE is a little dificult to keep it in good shape
<estres> after some intalls or upgrades
<estres> it goes down
<estres> an present that kind of problems
<skabet> how do i check what was updated latest?
<estres> you will find it in the logs
<estres> but I do not know where are they
<estres> if an upgrade
<estres> is your problem you can not solve unisntalling
<estres> that upgrade
<estres> I can tell you
<estres> because all upgrades kill the old versions for good
<estres> but upgrades never cause that kind of problems
<estres> exept
<estres> if un have upgraded to a beta version
<estres> if you
<estres> I mean
<comedit> My kubuntu screen often gets "grey" like in low power mode
<comedit> i can't find a setting where to alter this
<potwak> how can i install the driver of my video card since the driver that i have is only running on windows?
<PSiL0> anyone installed the openoffice 3 update?
<PSiL0> or have taken it for a test drive?
<PSiL0> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<potwak> i'm using VIA/S3G UniChrome Pro IGP
<potwak> thanks for any help.
<potwak> =)
<potwak> could someone help me. i'm running out of time now. :|
<PSiL0> potwak: seems like many people had trouble with this card
<PSiL0> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=936535
<potwak> Thanks.. :)
<PSiL0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UniChrome
<PSiL0> here's a guide
<PSiL0> potwak: I think the guide I posted is the solution
<potwak> PSiL0: Thanks for the info. I'll check it out.
<PSiL0> ahhh, openoffice 3 from launchpad is crashing all over the place.. *sigh*
<comedit> My kubuntu screen often gets "grey" like in low power mode
<comedit> i can't find a setting where to alter this
<comedit> there is a howto i am on 3.0 without a problem
<comedit> just a sec
<PSiL0> thanx...
<PSiL0> i just updated using adept from a launchpad repo listed in one of the guides..
<comedit> http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-openoffice-3.0.0-on-ubuntu-8.04
<comedit> works as well for 8.10
<PSiL0> cooll
<PSiL0> will sudo apt-get autoremove openoffice.org suffice?
<sascha_> does anybody know about redraw problems using kde4, compiz and konsole?
<sascha_> sometimes i have to hit enter twice to see the results of a command
<janorcutt> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<sascha_> after the first enter, nothing changes in konsole
<sascha_> but when i force a redraw event, everything is right
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<comedit> PSiL0: just follow the tutorial it tells you alkso how to uninstall
<PSiL0> ok
<PSiL0> thans
<PSiL0> thanks
<comedit> My kubuntu screen often gets "grey" like in low power mode (8.10)
<PSiL0> man, adept is pretty pitiful (at this stage) in removing packages
<PSiL0> comedit: serves to save battery life in laptops
<comedit> a for some reason my system settings menu is not starting up anymore
<comedit> yeah but i can't find where to alter that
<comedit> PSiL0: install synaptic and use that
<PSiL0> i did
<ActionParsnip> PSiL0: or use apt, nice and easy
<PSiL0> i usually use synaptic to remove packages, I don't know why I used adept instead to remove ooo 3.0
<PSiL0> hah, that was my first inclination :-p
<Mamarok> PSiL0: some usability specialist should have a look at adept anyways
<Mamarok> not usable by many new users I fear
<arkygeek> hi.  kubuntu 8.1 fresh install, did a few updates, on reboot, the login window won't appear (just background).  from tty1, top shows that kdm_greet is using 100% of CPU ...  any suggestions?
<Mamarok> arkygeek: it's Kubuntu 8.10, .10 being the month of release
<Mamarok> arkygeek: what updates did you make? And wich version of KDE 4?
<arkygeek> whatever version was on the disk i guess
<arkygeek> i enabled the backports.
<PSiL0> Mamarok:  Yeah, I heard rumblings about Adept not being ready for primetime yet.  But credit the person who had to build a new package manager from scratch
<arkygeek> just thought of that. crap.
<PSiL0> woohoo, openoffice 3 installed..
<arkygeek> kernel 2.6.27.9
<Mamarok> arkygeek: no, that shouldn't be a problem, it simply depends on what updates you made, you didn't do any new package installs, didn't you?
<PSiL0> I shall never forsake cli again
<Mamarok> PSiL0: +1 :)
<ActionParsnip> what is the difference betwenn apt-get and aptitude
<PSiL0> now I can get back to my data quantification...
<arkygeek> yes actually....  I installed some things to set up a dev environment as per the qgis.org web site .   do you want to see the url?
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: aptitude resumes many different apt-something tools
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: resumes?
<Mamarok> arkygeek: so you added packages from the outside?
<arkygeek> no no
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: pulls together
<arkygeek> Mamarok: nothing added from the outside
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: you lost me
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: apt-get installs all deps for an app and can remove orphaned deps. Surely they both do that
<arkygeek> Mamarok: http://wiki.qgis.org/qgiswiki/BuildingFromSource#head-8e1e1ff25b5e9f587393e0592c0ff34891ec07cc
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: did you try aptitude?
<Mamarok> you can use apt-cache search, etc in the same app
<Mamarok> else, you have to type every command separately
<PSiL0> hmmm, I hope adept's botched openoffice upgrade was just a one-off, or there will be quite a few angry people coming in here tomorrow
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: ive always used apt-get
<Mamarok> arkygeek: why did you build from source?
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: i dont get why there are so many package handlers
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: give aptitude a try, you'll see :)
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: well i've got nothing more to install, the system is optimal :D
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: ive even got a script to do a full update from cli
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: i dont like gui installers, they take forever
<Mamarok> arkygeek: also, your kernel is a bit outdated
<Mamarok> ActionParsnip: it's not GUI :)
<arkygeek> Mamarok: i built because i do a lot of testing for them
<Mamarok> arkygeek: you should use the Qt4 packages that come with your distribution...
<arkygeek> Mamarok: i am trying to set up wy wifi from cli
<ActionParsnip> Mamarok: good, gui is silly
<arkygeek> cant seem to get any dhcp offers :-(
<ActionParsnip> arkygeek: if you set static ip, can you ping your dhcp server?
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: i downloaded the amarok 1.98 tar.gz but i can't install it ? how do i install it ?
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: tar zxvf <file>
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: then compile by reading the readme
<pronoy> ok
<pronoy> i'll get back to youi
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: or you can install from repo
<ActionParsnip> pronoy:once you have compiled, i'd suggest making a deb
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: the repo isnt' there on the site
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: so uninstallation is easier
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: sudo apt-get install amarok
<PSiL0> ActionParsnip:  I think that will install 1.4.x if I am not mistaken
<Mamarok> pronoy: why don't you use the existing package?
<pronoy> ActionParsnip: amarok 2 is beta version......i just get 1.4 when i install it using apt get
<Mamarok> there is a special repo for it:
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: true, well then you'll need to compile
<ActionParsnip> pronoy: or use neon
<ActionParsnip> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<PSiL0> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1
<arkygeek> ActionParsnip: no i cant
<PSiL0> add the appropriate repo
<Mamarok> pronoy: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<PSiL0> sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<Mamarok> make sure to unistall amarok 1.4.x first though!
<PSiL0> and that too!
<pronoy> Mamarok: does this repo include amarok 1.98
<arkygeek> aarrghhh
<Mamarok> pronoy: yes, 1.98 == RC1
<pronoy> PSiL0: dis just gives the tar file
<PSiL0> add "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main" to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<PSiL0> then sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<PSiL0> that i what I did when trying out 1.98 a couple weeks ago
<pronoy> PSiL0: is amarok 2 better ?
<PSiL0> I didn't have time to really fiddle around with it, so now I'm back on 1.4.2
<PSiL0> pronoy:  I don't know, I think it is a judgment call
<PSiL0> I didn't notice anything vastly different between the two when it came to performance..
<pronoy> PSiL0: yeah ok :)
<PSiL0> I missed having a context script fetching album reviews and placing them in the music tab
<pronoy> PSiL0: is this version stable ?
<Mamarok> PSiL0: 1.4.2???
<PSiL0> I heard amarok 2 has something like that, but I'll revisit it.
<Mamarok> that is like 3 years old!!!
<PSiL0> whoops
<PSiL0> 1.4.10
<PSiL0> sorry
<Mamarok> :)
<Mamarok> pronoy: Amarok 2 is new and different
<pronoy> Marmarok: ok......so its unstable :)
<PSiL0> Actually, you are probably the person I should ask.  Is it possible to have the comments field or any custom field show up in the central panel?
<Mamarok> no, it's not unstable!!!!
<pronoy> Marmarok: kidding :)
<PSiL0> pronoy:  You should play around with it to see if you like it..
<pronoy> PSiL0: i will thanks for support
<Mamarok> PSiL0: it's certainoly possible, but not implemented yet
<Mamarok> *certainly
<PSiL0> np.. good luck!
<Mamarok> I gues somebody has to write a widget for it
<Mamarok> guess
<PSiL0> that's right..
<Mamarok> pronoy: Amarok 2 is due any day now....:)
<Mamarok> 2.0
<PSiL0> It is just little holdover feature I liked using in mediamonkey that threw up the comments field, along with other metadata in a side panel a la the music context tab in 1.4.x
<PSiL0> will, the release candidate is out
<PSiL0> actually after editing your sources.list, make sure you type sudo aptitude update
<Mamarok> PSiL0: and the devs have already tons of new features in their git branches for 2.1 :)
<PSiL0> Mamarok:  Looking forward to them...
<PSiL0> Mamarok:  At least amarok retained its snappiness in handling large collections
<PSiL0> something itunes and songbird are woeful at doing currently
<pronoy> PSiL0 Mamarok guys the repo doesn't have amarok-kde4 package......
<PSiL0> pronoy: did you "sudo aptitude update"?
<Mamarok> PSiL0: if you follow this instructions, you can build your own 2.0.1 :
<Mamarok> http://amarok.kde.org/blog/archives/833-Installing-Amarok-2-from-SVN-in-your-home-directory.html
<PSiL0> ahhhh... nice...
<pronoy> PSiL0 nope....sorry... :D
<Mamarok> pronoy: just look for amarok
<johannes_> hei guys! trying to install my brother mfc printer. follow the guidelines. try to install rpm package with kpackage or smaratpm. same problem: error. cannot create channel for .... what can i do?
<Mamarok> actually, yes, package name is amarok-kde4
<Mamarok> johannes_: what rpm package are you talking about?
<Mamarok> johannes_: did you check the linuxprinting.org website to see if it's actually supported?
<pronoy_> PSiL0, Mamarok: AMAROK 2 ITS ULTRA COOL :d
<PSiL0> glad you like it..
<pronoy_> PSiL0: can you please explain a bit about neon..... ?
<PSiL0> Isn't that nightly builds?   I don't know to tell you the truth
<pronoy_> ok maybe Mamarok can help ?
<PSiL0> pornoy_:  Gotta run.. enjoy messing aroudn with the new amarok...
<pronoy_> PSiL0: thanks.....cya
<Guest320> Hi. Just did a full system reinstall and updated packages and nvidia driver. Now X crash whenever i log in (i get to the part where it shows my desktop)
<pronoy_> Mamarok: can you please explain about NEON /
<johannes_> Mamarok: i already had this printer installed on my gentoo box, so i guess it's supported.
<johannes_> Mamarok: it's 2 different printer packages ... lpd package and cupswrapper package
<Mamarok> johannes_: did you check if these are available in the package list?
<johannes_> Mamarok: how to do this?
<Mamarok> apt-cache search lpd and the same again for cupswrapper
<Mamarok> johannes_: else, you can install rpm packages using the alien command, but you will have to install the latter first
<johannes_> Mamarok: actually i think this is what i tried by using kpackage and smartpm ... and those errored telling me something about a missing channel for the package... so i thought the system must recognize the package for example as a KDE/Printing package .. however.. i'll try this alien command
<Mamarok> johannes_: even better, do "apt-cache search brother
<Mamarok> what do you mean by "missing channel"?
<johannes_> Mamarok: well, i don't know. that's what i get by kpackage ... i'll just try alien... well. the apt-cache get's me the desired packages, but i think those are installed and MY PRINTER (like a version) is missing
<Mamarok> johannes_: you speak German, don't you?
<johannes_> Mamarok: ja
<Mamarok> go to #kubuntu-de, I can explain better
<pcfreak_> is there a known bug with thunderbird in 8.10 it does not start here, only once when creating a profile. it never opens the application visible to me!
<instorm> W
<mokinys> hi all
<Kirisaku> fuck
<Kirisaku> how to use this thing??? XD
<Mamarok> Kirisaku: behave!
<Sascha_damals> type some letters und hit enter
<Mamarok> mokinys: what thing ?
<mokinys> ubuntu
<Mamarok> mokinys: you should be a tad more specific...
<mokinys> wait i think i got it...
<mokinys> XD
<mokinys> no "mycomputer" ?XDD
<Mamarok> mokinys: please, be specific, we can't help you if you don't write correct phrases!
<mokinys> oh realy?
<Sascha_damals> i think he is missing some windows stuff
<mokinys> i think too
<mokinys> XD
<Sascha_damals> like the start button and a my computer icon
<bazhang> mokinys, do  you have a kubuntu support question?
<mokinys> hmm maybe...
<bazhang> !ask | mokinys
<ubottu> mokinys: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mokinys> where are my desktop games
<mokinys> XDDD
<mokinys> ?
<mokinys> where is my chuck Norris game? XD
<Mamarok> mokinys: how old are you, 12?
<bazhang> !offtopic | mokinys
<ubottu> mokinys: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<mokinys> ą“
<mokinys> 10
<mokinys> yeah offtopic
<mokinys> XD
<Mamarok> mokinys: please behave or leave!
<mokinys> behave your mother\Ą
<mokinys> XD
<Sascha_damals> when i see this writing, maybe you should stick to windows, mokinys
<Mamarok> some admin here?
<mokinys> well now is the computer lesson so teacher told me to be in ubuntu lol
<mokinys> XD
<Sascha_damals> you got computer lessons in first class?
<Mamarok> *sigh*
<arkygeek_> Mamarok: sorry, had to dash out....  i am having probs getting wifi to connect from cli... :-(  my router is set to no encryption.... it connects easily from the gui, but as you will recall, i can't get to the gui....
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: you should kill your X server
<arkygeek_> Mamarok: sudo iwlist shows cell 01 :  address 00:13:46:FD:35:AD
<arkygeek_> Mamarok: ok.... ermmmm
<Mamarok> ctrl+alt+backspace
<arkygeek_> ive tried that
<arkygeek_> same thing
<Mamarok> then what is this kde-greet package you are talking about?
<arkygeek_> that is gone now
<arkygeek_> sorry i misunderstood
<arkygeek_> ok, you know when you start up, you get the nice dark grey background with the fancy swirly things on it, and a login window...
<arkygeek_> i dont get the login window.  just the background and a mouse cursor
<Mamarok> ok, that might be an install problem, do you have kdm installed?
<arkygeek_> yes
<Mamarok> other possibility is the X driver you use, what type of graphic card do you have?
<arkygeek_> oh!
<arkygeek_> i enabled the restricted driver (fglrx or whatever.... ati card)
<Mamarok> hm, that could be a problem, what is your card?
<arkygeek_> it was running great until that come to think of it.  and then it coincided with the qgis build
<arkygeek_> checking
<arkygeek_> radeom x300SE
<Mamarok> hm, sounds great
<Sascha_damals> You had a look in /var/log/kdm.log?
<arkygeek_> radeon i mean :P
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: why not get rid of the external packages you installed?
<arkygeek_> what external packages though
<arkygeek_> everything came from ubuntu repos
<Mamarok> and use the Qt4 packages that go with Kubuntu
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: but you installed from source, bad idea sometimes
<Mamarok> nuke them and install the *.deb packages in the official repos
<arkygeek_> just the qgis though....
<arkygeek_> oh i think i see something
<arkygeek_> log file: (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:1) found
<arkygeek_> ^ 2x
<arkygeek_> then :
<arkygeek_> kdmgreet(5510) KLocalPrivate::initEncoding: Cannot resolve system encoding, defaulting to ISO 8859-1.
<arkygeek_> ^ a lot of those
<Mamarok> Oo, did you change your X server settings?
<arkygeek_> don't *think* so
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: check the previous Xorg logs
<Mamarok> or just try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<arkygeek_> then reboot?
<Mamarok> no, only restart the x server
<arkygeek_> Mamarok:  kdmgreet still at 100%cpu
<arkygeek_> ermmmm i mean kdm_greet
<arkygeek_> it might be quicker for me to reinstall the whole os
<arkygeek_> :-(
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: no idea what this kdm_greet is you have
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: did you try to move your .kde/?
<Mamarok> sometimes a config problem
<arkygeek_> will try
<arkygeek_> that did nothing.  but when i think about it.... i don't even get to TRY those settings.  it gives me no chance to even log in
<arkygeek_> Mamarok: it doesn't get that far :P
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: well, you can move .kde/ from the command line
<arkygeek_> i did
<Mamarok> you shouldn't move it once kde is started :)
<Mamarok> ok, so something is missing in your packages I guess
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: why not remove those qgis files?
<Mamarok> as it worked before you installed them...
<yanko> hey
<yanko> i need some ubuntu help
<yanko> any one can help me?
<Tm_T> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<yanko> i hate bots
<Tm_T> yanko: why so?
<yanko> they are stupid
<yanko> they do what you program them to do lol
<yanko> ok now
<Tm_T> yanko: IMHO that's smart
<yanko> does anyone know why when i install ubuntu on a drive  thats not partions and shared with windows vista
<yanko> it does not allow me to boot ubuntu it shows me a cmd line  for grub>
<yanko> ?
<desu> yanko: using wubi?
<yanko> well i installed ubuntu with in wubi
<yanko> with in vista lol using wubi
<desu> hmm...
<desu> try doing this in the grub command line:
<yanko> ??
<desu> root (hd0,<partition number minus 1>)
<desu> chainloader +1
<desu> boot
<desu> that should be able to run windows boot manager and get you back into windows
<yanko> i am able to chosse between windows and ubuntu
<desu> ah, i see...
<yanko> windows bootloader
<desu> hmm..
<desu> did you delete any kubuntu files?
<yanko> nope
<yanko> ubutnu i use**
<desu> was it working previously?
<yanko> i could not get anyone in #ubuntu to hel me
<desu> i see...
<desu> was it working previously?
<yanko> is there a way to boot ubuntu within the grub?
<yanko> like a code or something?
<desu> yes, and that's why i'm asking if it was working when you'd installed it
<desu> so, was it?
<yanko>  different partions it works   i am on it now
<desu> no, as in, when you'd installed it with wubi, did it workthe first time time or has it been like this forever?
<yanko> and i need about 20gb
<yanko> with wubi?? i was in vista i insert the cd ubuntu8.10  and it sais what i want to do
<yanko> i choose install in windows  and it installes it
<Paddy_EIRE> I personally would not endorse wubi at all
<yanko> whn it on same drive different partions it works fine
<yanko> when**
<yanko> but when i put it on another drive it shows me grub>  on the boot
<yanko> it does not boot ubuntu it shoes grub>
<desu> did you shut down windowscleany?
<desu> *windows cleanly
<yanko> yea
<desu> hmm...
<desu> which partition number did you install ubuntu on?
<desu> (in the wubi install)
<yanko> e:
<yanko> 6gb
<yanko> d: sorry
<yanko> 15gb
<desu> i'm guessing d is the second partition on your drive?
<yanko> nope
<yanko> it a hardrive
<yanko> no partions on it
<desu> i see...
<yanko> all tho i got some files on it
<randagio> ciao
<yanko> ciao
<yanko> like movies
<randagio> yanko ki sei tu?
<randagio> yes
<randagio> italian movies
<yanko> i dont speak italian
<desu> is the entire hard drive formatted as one?
<yanko> or prtugies
<randagio> I speak english
<yanko> it was
<randagio> and french
<randagio> nothing
<yanko> than is used it for storage
<randagio> only to say bye
<yanko> ca va bien mon ami?
<desu> ...
<randagio> très bien
<randagio> :P
<desu> please boot from a live CD and paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l" to rafb.net/paste
<Mamarok> Folks, keep it English please :)
<yanko> tu iend d ou?
<randagio> c'è qualke italiano????
<randagio> south italy
<randagio> lecce
<randagio> mauroooooo
<Mamarok> randagio: !it
<randagio> ci sei?'
<Mamarok>  !it | randagio
<ubottu> randagio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<randagio> chi mi dice come funziona sta cosa?
<randagio> grazie
<Mamarok> ti prego
<yanko> anyway
<yanko> thank you
<yanko> gtg got to work i ll try to talk here tonght for mor info
<yanko> bye
<linux_> всем привет
<desu> !ru | linux_
<ubottu> linux_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> kleopatra on 8.10 wants a gpgME-lib that supports gpgConf
<guid> hi.
<guid> Kubuntu intrepid have difficulties to manage my Dell (D520) laptop screen + LCD Screen.  Someone knows a solution?
<ariel_> guyss kopete drives me crazy how can I install something else easily?
<dhendu9411> does anyone know how to adjust key/button mappings for input devices?
<faileas> ariel_: you could probably install pidgin - sudo apt-get install pidgin in CLI
<ariel_> thx faileas! love u
<dhendu9411> I have tried adding custom actions in the "Input Actions" section of the system settings, but they don't seem to work at all.
<dhendu9411> no matter what I put in them
<dhendu9411> any help would be appreciated
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<knusperfrosch> anyone running 4.2-beta1? many rough edges?
<BluesKaj> knusperfrosch, actually it's not too bad so far ..better than I figured
<root> 嘿嘿 有人吗？
<BluesKaj> knusperfrosch, still have a bit of trouble figuring out the panels taskbars etc , but that's just kde4
<BluesKaj> !cn | root
<ubottu> root: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BluesKaj> root is not a safe nick!
<Guest81407> Why my KDE4 in Kubuntu is a bit slow, my hardware is CM540 with 1.5G Memery?
<knusperfrosch> BluesKaj: got a lot of trouble with 4.1 so just trying to figure out if it's really getting worse ;)
<arkygeek_> Mamarok:  I am going to reinstall the os.  :-(  I can't sort it out
<BluesKaj> i would say it's quite good, knusperfrosch
<Guest81407> I like using root in Kubuntu, bucause it is very convinient
<BluesKaj> gotta take out the garbage ..BBL
<BluesKaj> Guest81407, it's also convenient for anyone to take over youerpc
<Guest81407> HeiHei
<arkygeek_> Guest81407: whats your ip address???
<arkygeek_> n/m  got it
<Guest81407> 192.168.0.110
<Guest81407> the internat
<cameron_> help an appreciative newbie (me!) I have a suspicon that my external hard drive is failing, is there a utility to confirm or deny this?
<arkygeek_> no actually it is something else.  dont use root.
<Guest81407> I've got it, thank you. arkgeek
<Guest81407> Can you help me solve the slow of Kubuntu
<Guest81407> my hardware is not bad , but i feel a bit slow in kubuntu
<arkygeek_> Guest81407: are you using a livecd?
<Guest81407> not，I have installed it in my PC
<arkygeek_> !sudo Guest81407
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo Guest81407
<arkygeek_> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<Guest81407> I know sudo, but every time it always need to input passwd,
<Guest81407> This is the basic knowledge
<knusperfrosch> apachelogger: adept failure for 4.2-beta1: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82954/
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna, vorian ping :)
<BluesKaj> knusperfrosch, do you have the ppa repos in your sources.list ?
<cameron_> okay well using the power of google, I was able to find 'smartd' how do I install it now?
<cameron_> doesn't show up in the add/remove programs list
<cameron_> it also seems to be for gentoo linux?
<knusperfrosch> BluesKaj: sure, but there is a collision of kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.deb and koffice-data-kde4
<BluesKaj> knusperfrosch, perhaps a bug report is in order at ww.launchpad.net
<BluesKaj> err www.launchpad.net
<BluesKaj> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<JontheEchidna> knusperfrosch: those koffice packages are known to be incompatible, just
<JontheEchidna> remove them :P\
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<BluesKaj> yo
<eagles0513875> hey ActionParsnip
<eagles0513875> hey BlueEagle
<ActionParsnip> quiet in here
 * ActionParsnip listens to the wind blow
<Nibbler`> hi there, i've upgraded my kde to the experimental branch top 4.2 is it possible to return to the stable version .
<Nibbler`> ?
<ActionParsnip> Nibbler`: you'll have to remove the one you have, then install the original
<ActionParsnip> Nibbler`: you MAY be able to sudo apt-get --reinstall install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Nibbler`: but it will reinstall a tonne of stuff
<joey__> any  one got amarok-kde4 Reps to work in 8.10
<JontheEchidna> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2-rc-1
<joey__> iv tried that but it does not show up in the package manager
<Nibbler`> ActionParsnip so i should change the source.list, and then reinstall the kde stuff humm
<Mamarok> joey__: you must install the deb sources in this webpage in your sources.list :)
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna "just remove them", isn't that easy apt refuses to remove anything
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install -f
<knusperfrosch> nope
<joey__> i put deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main in the source list as bin
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/82973/
<Nibbler`> ActionParsnip hum no won't work i guess i'm good for reinstalling my system :)
<ikonia> JuJuBee: can you part and re-join the channel please
<JontheEchidna> sudo dpkg -i --force-install /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_all.de
<JontheEchidna> should also alleviate the need to remove koffice2
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: so koffice is knowen to be incompatible, why not write it down there as first step?: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<ikonia> JuJuBee: can you also join #ubuntu-ops please if you having problems still
<Nibbler`> so basically the apt system won't allow you to revert to some paktage ?
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `install'
<BluesKaj> unless you remove  first then reinstall the reversion
<JontheEchidna> oh, --force-overwrite, my bad
<knusperfrosch> thx
<BluesKaj> JontheEchidna, my bad what ?
<Mamarok> joey__: exactly
<JontheEchidna> BluesKaj: that's an expression that means "my fault"
<Mamarok> joey__: then you update your packege list, then you can see the amarok-kde4 package
<BluesKaj> oh
<BluesKaj> I thought it was ghetto talk
<knusperfrosch> so who can edit dpkg: unknown force/refuse option `install'
<knusperfrosch> whoops
<joey__> yes I did all that but it still does not show up. I also have a lot of reps that when it refreshes they fell but that is a nother problem
<knusperfrosch> so who can edit http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58 ?
 * JontheEchidna tries to remember the password for the website
<Mamarok> joey__: what version of Kubuntu and KDE4 do you use?
<joey__> Mamarok 8.10 with KDE 4.2 Beta 1
<JuJuBee> ikonia: ?
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: kwallet? :D
<JuJuBee> Ah... that's better.  Thank you very much.
<Mamarok> joey__: did you check that your sources.list is ok, no typos in it?
<JontheEchidna> :P
<Mamarok> joey__: are you using apt-get or adept or else?
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: hooray, next one, kjots_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_i386.deb vs. kmail
<joey__> adept but i tried apt-get also and no go. I'll check the source.list now
<JontheEchidna> knusperfrosch: known, the fix just needs to be applied to the ppa packages
<Mamarok> joey__: once your lines are ok, you can type the following in your konsole:
<JontheEchidna> things are a little bit crazy since everybody's at the developer's summit though
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: hmm k, so i can't do anything about that one?
<JontheEchidna> --force-overwrite, like before
<BluesKaj> kmail in kde4.2 is just getting too silly , not connecting properly to the server kept getting pw errors so I switched back to thunderbird
<joey__> this is whats in the source list deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<ikonia> JuJuBee: yup
<kr8> watsup?
<ikonia> JuJuBee: all good
<JuJuBee> Thanks.
<Mamarok> joey__: ok
<Mamarok> no preceeding # I hope :)
<joey__> no Manarok there is not
<JuJuBee> Anybody know what to do about the screen fliker with intrepid and Nvidia GeForce 8600?
<kr8> My name is Andrew:)
<JuJuBee> ikonia: would it suffice for me to block port 667 from my students?
<kr8> Hallo
<kr8> i am 24
<knusperfrosch> anyone else with screwed icons? had it in 4.1.3 and in 4.2-beta1. looks like my settings are messed up?
<Mamarok> knusperfrosch: screwed where?
<knusperfrosch> Mamarok: eg kickoff. the icon is the rewind button
<Ryunix> is it recommended to have a file which doesnt belong to root, in usr/local/games ?
<knusperfrosch> Nakkel: kickoff->leave all icons are the same "computer with kubuntu logo on the screen"
<knusperfrosch> Nakkel: sry
<JuJuBee> ikonia: sorry, I meant to ask if it would suffice for me to block port 6667?  TCP or UDP?
<joey__> Manarok apt-get saw it and was able to install it but adapt can't see the reps but its install now and working thanks.
<Mamarok> knusperfrosch: looks ok for me, but the icons in the system tray are borked
<Mamarok> joey__: you're welcome :)
<Mamarok> joey__: usre apt-get or aptitude then, as adept is not very user friendly IMHO
<Mamarok> joey__: and my nick is Mamarok, not Manarok
<Mamarok> use tab completion :)
<pcfreak_> is there a guide out there, how to safely backup kmail and all settings? I just setup everything and want to make sure I can theoretically reinstall my machine tomorrow without loosing anything
<wallabee> Everytime i open a program... i.e. firefox  the window looks like a bunch of distorted color lines and hangs for a second then i get a nice clean firefox( or whatever window) is there a way to correct this ?? or is this just how kubuntu behaves??
<joey__> opps Im sorry ok ill will use  the others
<pcfreak_> wallabee: that are the new optical features of kde4 I think
<BluesKaj> wallabee, kubuntu 8.10 ?
<wallabee> pcfreak: yes 8.10
<knusperfrosch> are icons cached anywhere?
<wallabee> pcfreak: so it is supposed to do that or there is an error with the optical feature?
<wallabee> pcfreak: i tried browsing through my appearence settings just to seen if there was some effect that it might be trying and just not able to do that well but i didnt really find anything that would effect the opening of the window
<knusperfrosch> whohoo shiny shiny 4.2 :)
<arkygeek_> what can i expect to happen if i enable backports and then dist-upgrade?
<wallabee> i must say the support on this channel is far from that on the ubuntu channel... just sayin
<faileas> arkygeek_: not much other than having everything updated with the backports repo
<nikola_> Is this new version of KDE always this slow?
<wallabee> how slow?
<nikola_> Awfully slow...
<nikola_> The previous KDE 3.5 was very, very fast for me :)
<nikola_> This new KDE 4 is killing me...
<arkygeek_> nikola_: perhaps you should use 3.5 :-)
<arkygeek_> nikola_: what are your system specs?
<wallabee> i think 4 still a little buggy but it runs pretty smooth on my system
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: kde-nightly runs *very* smooth here
<SSJ_GZ> Certain combinations of nvidia cards and drivers can kill performance.
<Mamarok> :)
<nikola_> arkygeek: i don't have a clue, i just bought this new laptop, but vista worked faster than KDE 4 (when the system was loaded)
<nikola_> And Graphics sometimes glitch alot.
<arkygeek_> maybe you should try the restricted driver for your video card?
<nikola_> I tried that, it won't enable it, dunno why tho.
<nikola_> Im using ATI series
<arkygeek_> ahhh
<arkygeek_> that was happening to me
<wallabee> how can one go about getting such a driver
<arkygeek_> make sure you have an internet connection before you try to enable it
<wallabee> when i search it says no proprietary driver in use
<nikola_> ohhhh
<nikola_> why didn't anyone say that i must have internet to enable?! lol
<arkygeek_> actually, i am *still having problems here too!
<nikola_> oh lol
<wallabee> enable this in adept??
<toby> kbluetooth4 doesn't show up in my system tray. does it show up in anyone elses?
<toby> *kdebluetooth
<arkygeek_> Mamarok: i go to system>drivers and it shows up, but when i try to activate it, it is not bringing up the download driver
<nikola_> TOby: bluetooth as in a "wireless" bluetooth or the one that you have USB/
<nikola_> ?
<toby> I have a USB bluetooth adapter (worked in Gutsy KDE3)
<nikola_> Hmm...
<nikola_> Put in the adapter into USB sticking thing (  i dunno how it's called on english lol) and restart system with it in
<toby> nikola_: Socket?
<nikola_> EIther that, or wait for the next Kubuntu release.
<toby> :D
<nikola_> toby: lol yea
<toby> I thought it was something to do with the system tray perhaps. Running it from konsole generates no errors
<toby> I just can't get to the GUI
<nikola_> I can't either... :(
<toby> Oh, well that's reassuring - thanks for confirming that
<nikola_> lol, no problem :P
<toby> I'll check in proposed updates for it...
<nikola_> toby: I use the wireless one
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: you talk about wich driver?
 * arkygeek_ reports that after restarting his system, ensuring he had internet connectivity, and only then activating the restricted driver did it download and install...
<arkygeek_> Mamarok: ati
<arkygeek_> for radeon x300se
<Mamarok> ok
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: so it works now?
<arkygeek_> dont know yet.
<nikola_> lol
<arkygeek_> Mamarok: ok, this happened last time as well.... kmix fatal error sigabrt
<Mamarok> strange
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: if you haven't started X yet, no wonder btw, kmix is a gui tool
<arkygeek_> i *have started x   i am in kde
<nikola_> Anyone know how i can install Unetbootin in Ubuntu/Kubuntu? :O
<arkygeek_> Mamarok: http://rafb.net/p/EZGjDW55.html
 * arkygeek_ is rebooting to see if the new restricted driver works
<Mamarok> arkygeek_: this backtrace is useless, you haven't installed the -dbg packages
<arkygeek_> sorry. it was the best i had.  i wan't anticipating it
<arkygeek_> on the plus side, kdm_greet hasn't locked up this time :P
<knusperfrosch> is there a gpgsm/kleopatra howto for 8.10? can't figure out how to import a crl
<nikola_> This KDE is better... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_3
<nikola_> but i can't wait for KDE 5 :P
<knusperfrosch> nikola_: in the meantime figure out how to import a crl on 8.10 and encrypt a message.
<Mamarok> nikola_: you might have to wait a very long time I'd say :)
<nikola_> Oh, ok.
<nikola_> :D
<nikola_> Wat is CRL btw?
<nikola_> And, to encrypt a message in Kubuntu 8.10, you must use encrypting software :P
<faileas> nikola_: download the unetbootin deb for *bubtu, run it with gdebi, and reboot
<nikola_> faileas: THANK YOU SOOO MUCH! :)
<arkygeek_> gurrrfffff\
<arkygeek_> so i added the repos for ooo3 and did a dist-upgrade.  ooo3 installed.  but it won't run
<arkygeek_> crashes everytime
 * arkygeek_ wonders wt* is going on
<nikola_> lol
<nikola_> hmm...
<arkygeek_> i am also getting corruption in the graphics
<nikola_> This new Kubuntu is messed up...
<nikola_> That is why im waiting for KDE 56 :D
<Neku> hi im having a problem with k3b it keeps saying Cd record has no permission to open device can anyone help
<nikola_> Neku: we all do...
<faileas> Neku: kill any other k3b or burning app thats open
<faileas> including the one you are on now
<macjason0607> hey .. there any app that can read a hfs volume ?
<Neku> its on a diff pc
<rarfx> el cursor de mi mouse brinca a las esquias de la pantalla ¿...? alguien sabe como corregir este problema? ....
<nikola_> Rarfx: i don't speak chinese...
<JontheEchidna> !es | rarfx
<ubottu> rarfx: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rarfx> ok..
<Neku> faileas i think that was a lame attempt at a joke one u would like to post on bas but cant as im not that retarded the problems on a different pc so i dont think if i quit irc it would make that much of a difference.......
<nikola_> Neku, don't insult anyone.
<moepman> how do i install grub on a kubuntu 8.10 system using lvm, as the installe used lilo which is ugly
<nikola_> Second, he tried to help ,and three, if we knew how to fix it, we would respond!
<Neku> nikola_. he tried to insult my intelligence
<bazhang> Neku, he was referring to a burning app, not irc
<dwidmann> moepman: sudo apt-get install grub ... would be a good start
<nikola_> He tried to insult what?
<Neku> meh
<moepman> dwidmann: sudo grub-install /dev/sda : /dev/mapper/laptop-root does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<faileas> neku: i was serious. i had the same issue before. i had another app having control of the burner
<dwidmann> moepman: hmm, wonder if this is necessary: http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID
<janorcutt> <moepman>: http://grub.enbug.org/LVMandRAID
<dwidmann> janorcutt: I win
<nikola_> Neku: lol
<janorcutt> lol
 * faileas rollseyes
<faileas> people need to learn to read ;p
<nikola_> lolol
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: will you ship keep-kde4 with 4.2?
<nikola_> i don't know what k3b has got to do with intell gence (is that a intel series? :O)
<faileas> nikola_: he for some reason thought i told him to close irc, when i said k3b, including the current session of it ;p
<ddgoose> cmake cracks me up with it's -> [111%] Built target pofiles
<ddgoose> 111% ??
<nikola_> faileas: oh lol
<dwidmann> ddgoose: guess it does an extra extra special job :P
<janorcutt> it goes that extra 11%
<nikola_> What did the sea say to me? Nothing, it just waves.
<moepman> dwidmann: janorcutt: doesnt help me in any way
<genii> macjason0607: hfsutils and hfsplus. After install you need kernel driver loaded as well. Either hfs or hfsplus depending on the fs type you are trying to read.
<mirko_> hello everyone... is the default kde on intrepid number 4?
<nikola_> mirko: are you from Serbia?
<bazhang> mirko_, yes
<genii> mirko_: Yes
<mirko_> nikola_ no I ain't... I'm from italy... why?
<nikola_> mirko_: oh, well, your nickname is Serbian name :D
<mirko_> bazhang, genii thank you :) but i remember in hardy it was not so well-working (last time i used it was the day before yesterday) is it better now?
<mirko_> nikola_ and do you know what it means?
<nikola_> Heck no, it's worst for me
<nikola_> mirko_: no.
<mirko_> ok... thank you anyway :) PS mirko is my real name, not just a nick :)
<Ahmuck> can kubuntu write to NTFS volumes without damage?
<bazhang> Ahmuck, sure
<mirko_> Ahmuck of course :)
<mirko_> do you like the new menus on kde4?
<Ahmuck> i'm not using kde4
<Ahmuck> i dumped 8.10 and went back to 8.04.1
<nikola_> mirko_: ohhhhh
<nikola_> Kubuntu 8.10 = pure lame stuff, Kubuntu 9.04 = pure ownage...
<mirko_> Ahmuck why? I did it too because of my modem which is hard to get working but we solved the problem and here i am on intrepid :) (gnome anyway)
<mirko_> don't know what lame means, don't know what ownage means :)
<Ahmuck> 8.10 was to slow for my computer.  all the composting i suppose.  i went to ubuntu, but ubuntu was a foriegn animal to me, so i regressed
<Ahmuck> i'm on a 2.xGhz, with 3G ram
<faileas> nikola_: KDE 4 needs a little work ;p
<Ahmuck> 128mb video
<faileas> lol
 * faileas runs it on a laptop with a built in graphics card
<nikola_> :O
<nikola_> lol
<faileas> i also run it on a laptop with a 16 mb discrete and it works acceptably
<mirko_> i see
<Ahmuck> *shrugs*, all i know is it worked horribly for me
<faileas> Ahmuck: in my case a bog standard r61 (centreno 2 platform, love those cause they tend to work decently)
<nikola_> bog?
<faileas> only major issue i have is i don't think ethernet uses
<nikola_> Bog means god in Serbian :I
<nikola_> :O
<faileas> nikola_: bog standard = very common
<faileas> *works
<nikola_> :O
<faileas> (english isn't my native language, nor do i think in it ;p)
<tong> hi there , has anyone able to get diffirent wall papers for different desktop for kde4.1?
<pteague_work> how do i get kwallet to launch on start up?  i've had it loaded a number of times when i've logged out & it's not keeping it open, even though it loads all my other programs i last had open
<nikola_> Can anyy
<nikola_> oops lol
<sushiX>  if i play music with Music Player(amarok) i get sound  but with VLC dont
<spawn57> which version of vlc is it?
<Mamarok> spawn57: vlc --version
<spawn57> sushiX: you probably dont' have the right settings, click tools -> preferences, -> audio and under output select ALSA
<estres> join /#kubuntu-es
<bopferman> Hello, I am running 8.10 and a VM of 9.04 and trying to get a weather widget working in either one.  I have wanted a weather widget for some time and done some research but couldnt get anything working.  any ideas?
<BluesKaj> bopferman, yeah i've encountered similar probs with other widgets listed in the "Add Widgets" list that are unknown , obviously not configged for 8.10 kde4
<bopferman> I understand, i hope there is a good weather widget by the time 4.2 is released.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<palbuddy> help please! is there anyone who knows how I can check my external hard drive for errors?
<faileas> palbuddy: what file system?
<palbuddy> fat32
<nikola_> O.o
<palbuddy> or old windows fat something
<nikola_> Ur kidding?
<nikola_> THis is LInux...
<palbuddy> yeah, I had the external HD for windows stuff nd just added to my linux computer
<faileas> i think fsck might handle that
<palbuddy> okay what would I type in terminal?
<palbuddy> the problem also is it's labelled 'EXTERNAL HD' and I don't know how to make the space in terminal
<faileas> try man dosfsck
<faileas> you probably can use tab complete
<faileas> or check the mountpoint
<palbuddy> okay one sec here
<faileas> palbuddy: cd /media/ then ls . paste the output in a pastebin
<palbuddy> okay one sec
<desu> actually, "sudo fdisk -l" might be a better idea to find out what device it is
<palbuddy> okay now I'm in the external hard drive menu
<palbuddy> how do I check for errors using dosfsck
<desu> "sudo fsck <device>"
<palbuddy> so like 'sudo fsck /media/EXTERNAL HD$'?
<palbuddy> which doesn't work
<palbuddy> hmm
<schmidtm> palbuddy: no something like sudo fsck /dev/sdX
<palbuddy> okay
<palbuddy> okay it says 'e2fsck: need terminal for interactive repairs'
<Mamarok> desu: isn't it better not to run fsck on a mounted device?
<palbuddy> it is mounty
<palbuddy> sorry
<palbuddy> hah
<palbuddy> it is mounted
<Mamarok> but rather do it like fsck /dev/sd* ?
<desu> Mamarok: fsck should not be run on mounted devices.... unless they're mounted read-only... which i doubt is the case ehre
<palbuddy> okay unmounting external HD
<desu> yeah, fsck /dev/sd??
<Mamarok> desu: that's what I say :)
<desu> palbuddy: it'd help us help you if you could paste the ouput of "sudo fdisk -l" to rafb.net/paste
<palbuddy> okay I will
<desu> Mamarok: and i never said otherwise :P
<palbuddy> thanks for all your help!
<palbuddy> http://rafb.net/p/KOgrMJ58.html
<palbuddy> it's a 1 Terabyte external hard drive
<palbuddy> running fsck
<palbuddy> okay it's asking me this...'FATs differ but appear to be intact. Use which FAT ?'
<palbuddy> uhh I don't know?!
<palbuddy> okay well I see you guys are busy
<master_> how can i set automatic updates?  It's annoying having to do them every day..
<palbuddy> I'll be around in the background
<Mamarok> palbuddy: what do you want to do with this drive?
<Mamarok> keep it as FAT or install as ext3?
 * Mamarok strongly suggest ext3
<palbuddy> well if I could keep my data ext3 would be great
<palbuddy> I already have 900 gig installed on here, and it would be a pain in the butt to reinstall everything
<Mamarok> hm, that can't work unfortuantely, unless there is some miracle tool to convert fat to ext3 without wiping the disk
<palbuddy> okay well here is the thing
<palbuddy> I hear some clicking noise I'm not used to on the hard drive, the HD is less then a year old!
<palbuddy> I just want to see if it will last another year
<Mamarok> palbuddy: no idea, did you google for that particular brand?
<palbuddy> yeah, I hve
<palbuddy> have
<Mamarok> palbuddy: why didn't you format it as ntfs? would have been a better choice for such a big disk than fat32
<palbuddy> well I was transferring from a mac to the linux thing that I'm using right here
<Mamarok> ah, I see
<palbuddy> mac doesn't have a good format to transfer between them two
<palbuddy> so I just wanted to see if the drive will last that's all
<Mamarok> palbuddy: can it be tested with SMART?
<palbuddy> okay how do I do that?
<palbuddy> it's a segate HD btw
<Mamarok> palbuddy: you need to install smartmontools first
<palbuddy> okay one sec
<palbuddy> uhhh sudo apt-get smartmontools?
<Mamarok> sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<palbuddy> okay
<Mamarok> palbuddy: what type of HD, SCSI, IDE, SATA?
<palbuddy> external sata
<palbuddy> sorry usb sata I would assume
<djklmnop> i cant get my damn wifi working on my msi wind
<palbuddy> it's a 1-Tb external USB HD
<djklmnop> stupid drivers
<Mamarok> palbuddy: then type smartctl -H /dev/sdb (IIRC this was that particular disk)
<palbuddy> ok!
<palbuddy> smart health status ok
<Mamarok> great, so it's unlikely you will have problems in the near future
<Mamarok> palbuddy: sometimes the physical parts can make noises you don't have in the beginning
<palbuddy> okay great! thanks, I'm actually a humanitarian in Romania, and ummm a new hard drive would be crazy expensive!
<palbuddy> all my project work is thankfully backed up
<Mamarok> palbuddy: good thing, backup often
 * Mamarok runs rsync every day as a cron job
<palbuddy> where are the enviromental settings under kde?  I can't seem to find it! I don't want to turn off my HD
<SiVA_> hi
<SiVA_> I enabled the nvidia driver, and now when I alt-tab KDE uses some kind of vista-like rip off for toggling between open applications
<SiVA_> anyway, I think it sucks because you can't tell what's before or after the current window
<SiVA_> so how do I tell KDE to go back to the original type of alt-tab dialog?
<mini-man> SiVA_: systemsettings
<mini-man> somewhere in the Desktop part is an option for specifying which effect is for what, switching windows, desktops, etc.
<mini-man> I personally use Box switch, I also hate that "flip switch" crap :)
<SiVA_> right.. yea, box switch is really nice.. and fast too
<SiVA_> the flip switch would work alot better if you could see what windows are stacked to the left and right... as it is now, it's really useless
<mini-man> plus it reminds me of vista.
 * mini-man gags
<SiVA_> hrm.. I'm just realizing now, that all of the switchers were turned on, which really caused my initial annoyance with it
<SiVA_> strange that alll three would be checked by default
<SiVA_> it was all one big blur... hah
<mini-man> yeah that happened to me too :\
<SiVA_> I'm using the cover and box switch combo... works out good!
<mini-man> :)
<mini-man> now if I could figure out why Kate refuses to remember my plugins settings... blarg
<francisc1701> hi, everyone! this is the fifth time in a row that I resume from hibernation and the screen isn't locked -- has anyone else had this issue? (kde3)
<francisc1701> nobody? pleeeease?
<Mamarok> francisc1701: patience!
<francisc1701> i know, i know....
<wesley__> firefox really s*cks with some sites
<Mamarok> francisc1701: depends on many factors, laptop acpi version, kde3 version, there have been many :)
<Mamarok> francisc1701: also, it's evening in Europe and many *ubuntu folks are currently busy with UDS at Googleplex
<francisc1701> ok
<francisc1701> but what does the acpi version have to do with locking the screen? should it not be something in /etc/acpi/resume.d/ ?
<Reptile> google earth 4.3 is loading but I can't see the globe
<Reptile> anyone ?
<robert__> how can i upgrade from hardy to intrepid?
<Reptile> Somebody talked about it earlier but I didnt take a notice then
<robert__> i just need the newest alsa
<Mamarok> robert__: you must change your sources.list
<Mamarok> robert__: replace every occurence of "hardy" with "intrepid"
<robert__> thats scary
<Mamarok> then do apt-get update
<Mamarok> sudo actually
<Mamarok> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Mamarok> robert__: else, did you try to activate the backports? maybe there's a newer alsa (even if I doupt that
<Mamarok> robert__: also, if you are currently using KDE3 you will be changed to kde4, so think well before doing that upgrade
<robert__> well, ima go break mah system.. see ya in a few.. hopefully..
<user6> hello....
<Mamarok> hi
<user6> I've installed kubuntu on old 300 mhz machine, it works so fine, but my usb key wasn't recognized....
<suleyman> selamlar
<user6> (hadrware trouble or driver)
<user6> ??
<pavati> Hello all.
<Mamarok> user6: you mean it's not mounted automatically?
<suleyman> türkçe bilen var mı ?
<Mamarok> !tr | suleyman
<ubottu> suleyman: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<user6> Mamarok: exactly...
<suleyman> ok
<user6> Mamarok: kubuntu version 7.10
<Mamarok> user6: what version of Kubuntu do you use?
<Mamarok> user6: can't remember how this worked back then, minute
<user6> Mamarok: upgrade to 8.04 will solve the problem?
<Mamarok> user6: you don't need to upgrade for just on usb key, no
<Mamarok> *one
<Mamarok> user6: I guess your usb key is vat formatted?
<user6> Mamarok: i think yes
<user6> Mamarok: it comes from xp software
<user6> ehmm... xp machine
<sebastian> is there a channel for ubuntu eee?
<sebastian> is there a channel for ubuntu eee?
<sebastian> is there a channel for ubuntu eee?
<sebastian> hi i am using ubuntu eee, and my wireless dont work, it gets a signal but the internet dont work, when i installed this it worked fine untill i rebooted
<djklmnop> hey
<djklmnop> im on an eee too
<djklmnop> works for me
<djklmnop> let me find you a link, just follow the scripts
<pisecx> hi. i have ubuntu. installed kde with kubuntu-desktop and kde packages. in ubuntu I used proprietary manager to install drivers for wifi, everything is works excellent. does kde use the same manager or not? I couldn't see my network in the list
<abdo> allo
<Mamarok> user6: still here?
<rvsgroup> hello
<Mamarok> user6: sry, just had a netsplit
<Mamarok> Ramblurr: you here ? :)
<sebastian> who helped me with my wireless for ubuntu eee?
<djklmnop_> me
<djklmnop_> whattap
<sebastian> well it still dont work hehe
<djklmnop_> weird
<sebastian> now it just keeps grey not even 1 green
<djklmnop_> uninstall ubuntu and install the full version
<djklmnop_> :D
<sebastian> can u give me the link to the info u showed me?
<djklmnop_> sure
<djklmnop_> http://wiki.eeeuser.com/getting_ubuntu_8.04_to_work_perfectly
<sebastian> i had it, but it had no driver for my  lan or wireless
<sebastian> thx :)
<sebastian> no i cant even start my wireless :O
<sebastian> any way to roll this back?
<djklmnop_> no idea
<djklmnop_> im new to ubuntu too
<sebastian> ok
<sebastian> i need to restart
<sebastian> thx for the help anyway
<sebastian> cya :)
<francisc1701> can I get rid of dolphin without breaking anything?
<Mamarok> francisc1701: why would you do that?
<francisc1701> well, I prefer konqueror as my file manager and I don't want dolphin to open every cd/dvd I insert
<Mamarok> francisc1701: are you using kde4?
<francisc1701> kde3
<Mamarok> ok, then just uninstall it, you can't in kde4 though
<Mamarok> in KDE4 dolphin is used by konqueror for the file managing part
<francisc1701> shiny
<Mamarok> francisc1701: or just try to get used to, it will be default in KDE4 :)
 * Mamarok loves Dolphin
 * francisc1701 loves Konqueror :)
<francisc1701> but am I going to use kde4? not as long as I can use kde3
<Kovert> Can some one tell me with the new KDE and RSSNOW I receive no feeds
<francisc1701> thank you, Mamarok, dolphin is gone and konqueror took over.
<Mamarok> francisc1701: you're welcome :)
<Kovert> Can some one tell me with the new KDE and RSSNOW why I receive no feeds
<Kovert> is any one getting feeds?
<wesley__> You mean that plasmoid ?
<bibigon> Ребята,всем привет!
<bibigon> У меня такой вопрос
<Mamarok> !ru | bibigon
<ubottu> bibigon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<guest__> hello room, question, if my harddrive is already partitioned, would it affect the two operating systems if I partitioned it again, without reinstalling them???
<Mamarok> guest__: you can resize partitions without wiping them, yes
<Mamarok> if there is still space left
<Kovert> wesley__: Yes
<BlueEagle> guest__: However some operating system do not use unique identifiers for the partitions and if you insert a pertition in front of one it might cause confusion.
<Kozeris> I have 1 hdd with WinXp, i bought one more for [k]ubuntu, so how install it for that i  can choose which OS load, and if i want i could disconnect ubuntu, and then no menu appear and xp loads
<Kozeris> its somehting to  configure linux disk, for that opop up table with choose, and if no that hdd then no table for OS
<Kozeris> <boriscy> I have installed ubuntu server
<guest__> Mamarok: yes there is, thank you
<wesley__> You can use akregator
<guest__> BlueEagle: I was thinking of partitioning my xp portion of the harddrive
<BlueEagle> Kozeris: I would assume you set the boot order to linux-disk, windows-disk and have grub installed on the linux disk. If you disconnect it the pc should failover to the windows disk and read windows' boot loader there.
<BlueEagle> guest__: If you put a partition infront of windows XP then it will definetly not be happy,
<BlueEagle> guest__: However if you insert a partition between your windows partition and linux partition then grub will most likely not be happy either.
<guest__> ok partitioning aside, I have another question, which is the most STABLE updated release of kubuntu out there that is working fine that I can upgrade from dapper-drake??
<BlueEagle> guest__: But that's just a matter of changing the grub config.
<BlueEagle> ...and re-installing it to the mbr I guess.
<Kovert> wesley__: buT i WANT TO USE THE PLKAZMOID
<guest__> BlueEagle: thanks, I'll probably just reinstall windows xp
<Kovert> sorry caps
<Kovert> plazmoid
<Mamarok> guest__: try Hardy
<guest__> everyone agrees that Hardy is the next best thing?? :)
<pavati> Yes
<guest__> Thanks ppl, you've all been helpful!! :-D
<BlueEagle> guest__: Well it might work as long as the partition in front of XP isn't ntfs or fat32. But windows 9x had to write data to the very first partition iirc.
<wesley__> is raptor menu not in kde 4.2?
<gkffjck> is there a way to change the color theme and appearance of kde3 applications from inside of kde4? or at all, in 8.10?
<Thetetsu> Hello, I accidentally deleted the drivers for my video card and now when
<Thetetsu>  I turn on the pc ubuntu part in dos mode type of windows, what should I do? (sto
<Thetetsu>  chatting with the version of cd) Thanks
<val_> hi all. i have open avant and cairo together and i cant close or hide them?
<val_> is anyway i can close cairo dock avant toolbar or the bottom toolbar?
<val_> or just hide them
<francisc1701> isn't this weird? 4390 MB in various files written on a DVD-R using an lg hl-dt-st dvdram GSA-T20L drive. the first ~250 MB were written at 2x; ~250 - ~1800 MB - 4x; ~1800 - ~3500 MB - 6.10x; ~3500 - end - 8.10x
<francisc1701> hope that makes sense
<arran> anyone know of a tool that analyzes the disk and tells you what dir/files is taking up space?
<Mamarok> arran: filelight, with a graphical display
<arran> thanks
<jedix> hey
<jedix> I have an issue with the 4.2 alpha that I think is a package issue..
<jedix> kwin dies saying that the decoration plugin is corrupt
<jedix> I mean 4.2 beta
<Mamarok> jedix: welcome to beta hell :)
<Mamarok> jedix: try kde-nightly, it's less buggy
<jedix> Mamarok: have an apt for that?
<jedix> a source listing
<jedix> I should not have gone to beta on this computer.
<jedix> Mamarok: ping?
<ubuntu_> vxcv
<Mamarok> jedix: sry, afk
<Mamarok> jedix: there is a repository you need, moment
<Mamarok> jedix: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu/ intrepid main
 * Mamarok is off to bed, working tomorrow
<jedix> Mamarok: thanks, I'll try that.
<admin__> hi there
<admin__> i need some help with irc server
<cockneysean> ??
<cockneysean> hello?
<BluesKaj> finally back to normal ...I hope
<Kransac> Salut
<Bou> mouhaha
<Bou> KFind says: "Ready. One file found"
<Bou> displaying a blank list
<Bou> =)
<Kovert> any one know why the rss plazmoid never actually gets any news?
<drif> anyone has experience with xmove (pseudo X)?
<rogan> www.blogpirate.org
<Aizawa> How do I restore defaults on the desktop settings?
<Aizawa> Specifically the color settings
<DeviantPeer> hi all.
<Kransac> hi
<DeviantPeer> I've been trying to install the ati binary drivers on my laptop (with kubuntu intrepid)
<DeviantPeer> but I'm having a bit of a problem... The aticonfig segfaults
<Dein> can anyone tell me where could I find kde3.5 to download?
<macjason0607> will this work http://paste.ubuntu.com/83168/ < ---
<phix> :\
<phix> Any one here?
<phix> where is alsaconf? it doesn't seem to be in alsa-util or alsa-base
<faichele> Use the package search on debian.org
<faichele> You can search by filename there.
<phix> faichele: it comes in alsa-util in debian
<jimmybondo> I am having an issue after upgrading using kubuntu-experimental ppa with kmail crashing. bug filed at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177294 any ideas?
<edi_99> Hi guys, what's the apt command that installs smthng so that applets and other similar stuff work?
<trappist> edi_99: if you mean java applets...
<trappist> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<trappist> if by similar stuff you mean flash...
<trappist> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<phix> hmmm
<phix> still don't have a working sound card :\
<phix> any one know how to get a Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc HD48x0 audio working?
<crimsun> please run the http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh script.
<Nick_Meister> hello guys i am trying to run blender but i find myself unable to use the alt key
<Nick_Meister> its like its been reserved by the os
<Kovert> any one know why the rss plazmoid never actually gets any news?
<phix> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3642b6198aebb97543fbfa7b7160290b7be426a5
<Nick_Meister> ok it seems alt +click == move window
<Nick_Meister> but i cant figure out how to change that to something else
<Nick_Meister> in the keyboard settings it says
<phix> Nick_Meister: alt+left mouse drag
<Nick_Meister> that its nothin
<Nick_Meister> phix, how do i turn that off?
<Nick_Meister> its intefering with my blender
<Nick_Meister> lol
<phix> blender?
<Nick_Meister> the 3d software
<Nick_Meister> alt + drag == rotate
<phix> Nick_Meister: I don;t know, it is normal behaviour
<Eddie_AW> hi, my root part is full, if I use a livecd to resize it will I be ok?
<Nick_Meister> phix,  i know its normal i want to get rid of it
<phix> Nick_Meister: oh, not sure sorry
<Nick_Meister> :(
<phix> Nick_Meister: :( :(
<TheTetsu> my ubuntu I do not longer see the desktop and restart when I am starting as the dos mode of windows that do?
<Nick_Meister> phix, i found it thanks anyways
<TheTetsu> help me
<TheTetsu> my kubuntu I do not longer see the desktop and restart when I am starting as the dos mode of windows that do?
<Kovert> TheTetsu: If I understood your question
<Kovert> any one know why the rss plazmoid never actually gets any news?
<phix> crimsun: http://rafb.net/p/ijLNl197.html
<crimsun> phix: thanks, looking in a sec
<|COM|Styx> hai
<|COM|Styx> im having trouble with httpd
<|COM|Styx> its giving me 2.2kb of nulls for a file when i try to dl it
<Kovert> ? installed ssh?
<phix> thnx crimsun :D
<|COM|Styx> me?
<Kovert> yah
<|COM|Styx> no
<Kovert> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<|COM|Styx> its only on the other comp
<|COM|Styx> wait can i automatically get files with ssh?
<Kovert> if you are running ssh then the client side can use ir
<|COM|Styx> i mean without installing a server
<Kovert> you can use sftp
<Kovert> !sftp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sftp
<|COM|Styx> is there a server with kubuntu?
<Kovert> or !wscp
<Kovert> apache
<Kovert> any one know why the rss plazmoid never actually gets any news?
<rlovejoy> Hey - quick question, maybe someone can help?  How do I set a static IP using Intrepid (Kubuntu)?
<crimsun> phix: ping me if copper (or anyone in #alsa) doesn't resolve it
<bmageors> hey has anyone noticed when you login to a tty consol and logout the system still shows you logged in to that tty.
<Kovert> rlovejoy: click on the green bubble on the lower rioght corner
<crimsun> phix: I'm in sessions now, so I may not be available for a couple hours
<moj0rising> rlovejoy: try this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-ubuntu-linux-convert-dhcp-network-configuration-to-static-ip-configuration.html
<phix> crimsun: ok, that is fine :) Thank you for your interest so far
<Kovert> or click on the green bubble
<rlovejoy> yeah, i did that, and set up a new connection... it didn't change anything.  I'll try that link - thanks.
<moj0rising> not sure what you mean by a new connection
<PSiL0> !ktorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent
<moj0rising> you need to edit that network script to get static ip
<moj0rising> back-up the old one first
<bmageors> this bug seems to be in all
<rlovejoy> clicked on the green globe and an option under that is New Connection --> eth0
<rlovejoy> moj0 - then reboot, or ifdown eth0 and ifup eth0?
<Kovert> yup
<rlovejoy> sry - i'll just read that link u gave me
<bmageors> hey has anyone noticed when you login to a tty consol and logout the system still shows you logged in to that tty. how do you fix this bug?..
<jhutchins_wk> bmageors: WHere are you seeing that you're still logged in?
<bmageors> in a terminal using the finger or 'w' command
<bmageors> also the command 'uptime' show the same info
<jhutchins_wk> bmageors: Well, clearly if you're logged in to issue the command... are you saying you still see an extra session?
<bmageors> yes. showing using that tty in idle
<jhutchins_wk> Hm, mine clears (but I'm on a different distro).
<bmageors> so like if I do a cotrol,alt,f1 use that tty and logout aqnd go back in x using a terminal you can see the user is still logged in
<bmageors> hmmm ok... hahah I've notice this is freespire too
<bmageors> and 8.10
<bmageors> thanks for the reply jhutchins_wk
<knis> hahaha
<knis> wtf
<nysin> Is there a handy place to find (without either making a VM or screwing around with a spare computer) the initial Kubuntu 8.10 64-bit installed package list?
<niels_> bonsoir
<Pici> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<niels_> sorry
<omer> Li vir kesekê kurd heye?
<fabio> hi may I ask about kde4.2-beta1
<fabio> strigi always not running in system setting
<fabio> thankyoi
<djklmnop> hi
<moj0rising> hello
<dr_willis> Hmm
#kubuntu 2008-12-10
<white_> I was in the middle of updating and adept crashed, now it says the process is locked, i tried rebooting, still the same error, how do i fix this?
<dr_willis> !fixsdept
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixsdept
<dr_willis> !fixadept
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ahlym> k
<apadox> hi, I can't install flash in kubuntu 8.04 KDE 3.5
<apadox> firefox
<apadox> i tried everything and googled
<apadox> i386
<apadox> i did that default from adobe page, downloaded .deb
<apadox> still notihng
<ahlym> u tried "sudo apt-get install firefox"?
<apadox> yes
<apadox> and over adept too
<apadox> ahlym: every time flash is not working
<apadox> ahlym: install firefox-d.0
<apadox> 3.0
<ahlym> i installed flash from sudo apt-get install flash-plugin
<ahlym> it didnt work at u too ?
<apadox> no
<apadox> flash-plugin-nonfree
<ahlym> all didnt work ?
<apadox> no
<ahlym> so what error appear at u
<ahlym> ?
<BluesKaj> flashplugin-nonfree is the name
<apadox> i know
<BluesKaj> !flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<apadox> fii did that
<apadox> BluesKaj:
<chase_> hey what is the screenshot key combo in kubuntu?
<apadox> still get Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.  on youtube
<BluesKaj> apadox, how did you install it ?
<apadox> i tried first .deb
<apadox> then apt
<legodude_> chase_: I use ksnapshot
<legodude_> !info ksnapshot
<ubottu> ksnapshot (source: kdegraphics): screen capture tool for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 212 kB, installed size 496 kB
<BluesKaj> apadox,  install it from the repos ... make sure you have the third party software enabled in adept
<apadox> BluesKaj: how to completly remove it
<chase_>  legodude: thank you very much!
<apadox> because i tried to install it from rep after apt-remove
<apadox> still same
<BluesKaj> apadox , i recomend synaptic pkg manager ..it's better at completely removing aps and dependencies tha apt or adept , aptitude is good as well
<BluesKaj> aps = apps
<knoppix> hi, frustrated gnome user, i have an ubuntu smb server on my network, im trying to save a laptop with knoppix by transfering the data to the smb server, how do i connect to smb with kde?
<BluesKaj> with konqueror , knoppix ...types smb in the addressbar ...if both machines are in the same workgroup it should work
<BluesKaj>  smb:/
<knoppix> BluesKaj, just type smb:/ in konqueror?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> if you have konq installed of course
<knoppix> BluesKaj, knoppix can find mshome, but click on mshome - nothing
<knoppix> i know the IP , wll that help
<knoppix> ?
<BluesKaj> are you sharing your windows pc files to the network ?
<knoppix> BluesKaj, found it, thanks, just not used to KDE. ...
<knoppix> but linux is linux, thanks again
<knoppix> adios
<wesley> the cuncurent non free flash is really unstable
<tarvid> what's the best way to update from perl 5.8.8 to 5.10.0
<gaelan> i just discovered that by typing "kcmshell4" in the terminal i can load up a long list of GUIs for managing my computer... is there somewhere i can find those tools all in one place? in particular "fileshare" which i can't find in the KDE System Settings
<crimsun> wesley: on hardy? intrepid? jaunty?
<tarvid> !perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about perl
<crimsun> wesley: sorry
<crimsun> tarvid:  on hardy? intrepid? jaunty?
<crimsun> wesley: actually, that question is relevant for you, too
<crimsun> tarvid: i.e., if you're running intrepid, you have 5.10
<crimsun> (sorry, 5.10.0)
<tarvid> intrepid
<crimsun>       perl | 5.10.0-11.1ubuntu2 |      intrepid | source, amd64, i386
<tarvid> curiously I hjave 5.8.8
<tarvid> I'll check apt
<wesley> intrepid
<jbarnes_> ugg, kdepim from beta2 fails to install with a kjots conflict
<crimsun> tarvid: perl --version|awk '/built for/'
<tarvid> You are a good man. I got this box horribly scrambled
<tarvid> it has hardy in the version but intrepid in all the packages
<tarvid> then some of the packages look for perl 5.10.0
<crimsun> you likely need to complete your distribution upgrade
<tarvid> but 5.8.8 is installed
<tarvid> I think I'll bundle the machine up for a trip to a better connection
<crimsun> apt-cache policy perl
<white_> i've got an inspiron 3200, my sound doesn't work at all, and i've googled for hours and not found much except than apperently i have an ISA soundblaster pro and it apears to not work in ubuntu at all or a few other distros, but no answers on how to fix it.  can anyone help me here?
<Cimmo> white_: did you read this? http://members.tripod.com/jeffchiu/linux-i3200.html
<Cimmo> point 1. seems interesting
<Cimmo> and also this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=362505
<billyd> White this might be some help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Walzmyn> I've just installed a new theme and when i acctivate it I get nothing but a white page - that a common problem?
<Walzmyn> err, wrong channel, sorry
<keres_> what is the chown syntax to remove ownership from a folder?
<keres_> i accidentally set ownership of a folder to my user
<billyd> White - what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<m4v> keres_: check « man chown »
<keres_> m4v: what?
<m4v> chown's manual
<keres_> m4v: is there just a simple syntax for reseting it?
<m4v> you just set the ownership of that folder to the previous owner
<keres_> will sudo chown -r root:root /usr/  work m4v?
<Kovert> any one know why the rss plazmoid never actually gets any news?
<m4v> keres_: I guess so, but I don't know if all files in /usr should belong to root
<keres_> m4v: that syntax only made some folders have root ownership
<m4v> that's probably because you weren't able to check in the manual if -r is for recursive
<m4v> or chown --help
<keres_> m4v: -r means recursive? what effect does this have?
<wesley> more people are having the last 2 days problems with gmail?
<Kovert> any one know why the rss plazmoid never actually gets any news?
<Kovert> Design feature?
<wesley> spam filter from kmail works to good
<afeijo> thats weird, my htdocs/subfolder now save my files empty! size 0! but with sudo nano it save.  I didnt change anything, and all files are owned by feijo:feijo
<wesley> i get mail from my girl and where does kmail place it in the spam folder
<afeijo> any suggestion?
<wesley> what are you doing ?
<tbr281> what app can i use to take snapshots from a video?
<wesley> vlc
<tbr281> ok
<snarkster> has anyone tried the google gadgets?
<snarkster> I can only seem to find google-gadgets-gtk is that the correct one?
<jedix> I'm going to guess not
<jedix> but don't know
<wesley> snarkster, big change doesnt going work
<wesley> I clearly need to set the spam filters off
<trees> Hi, im having trouble mounting a phone with usb storage.  The system adds /dev/sdb but not its partitions.
<trees> is this common?
<snarkster> wesley: I dont understand what you just said.
<snarkster> common for my sidekick
<trees> used to work a few versions ago
<peeps_> why am i getting this error? http://pastebin.com/m3a9a9f39
<keres> is kde3 less buggy than 4?
<wesley> snarkster i meant big chance it will not work
<wesley> keres yes it is
<keres> wesley: you using 4 or 3?
<keres> wesley: how easy is it to switch to 3 from 4?
<wesley> easy just update to 8.10 oh and i use kde 4.2 that a beta
<keres> i'm using 8.10. i just installed kubuntu 2 nights ago. kde4 is hella unstable here.
<keres> is the 4.2 beta more/less stable?
<wesley> Uh depends on your system i gues
<wesley> kde4.2 is better thats one thing i am sure off
<wesley> but its still bedta
<wesley> beta
<faileas> wesley: KDE 4.1 feels betaish to me too ;p
<wesley> hmmm no that could i not say, its just early release
<snarkster> wesley: hmm they work fine just wanted the qt version if there was one
<keres> wesley: how easy is it to switch to 3.x, i'm on intrepid.
<wesley> lol intrepid is 4.1
<wesley> theres no kde3 anynmore in 8.10 8.04 was last kde3
<keres> there's no possible way to downgrade kde4 to kde3?
<snarkster> compile it yourself
 * keres hates compiling
<wesley> keres uh there is away
<wesley> just grab a copy of kubuntu 8.04 and install it on your system
<keres> wesley: how much more stable is kde3? and does that require formatting?
<snarkster> yes it requires formatting..
<peeps_> why am i getting this error? http://pastebin.com/m3a9a9f39
<wesley> keres, uh yeah you need to format your / but you could look for kde3 packages for kde3
<peeps_> im just trying to make a mock file system, so i can burn it to cd
<peeps_> im trying to flash my bios
<snarkster> is it already a floppy image?
<wesley> but keres i would suggest just move on, because kde3 is old
<keres> yeah
<peeps_> snarkster: no
<wesley> kde4 is the future
<peeps_> snarkster: ive had this error before when i tried to use the loop function
<peeps_> but im not sure
<wesley> Guys Windows 7 leaked on the internet, you can test Windows 7 already
<snarkster> hmm its beyond my scope
<snarkster> yah who cares about windows
<wesley> I
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<wesley> Wanna have always tested new and modern software
<wesley> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<wesley> !gates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gates
<compaq> ,,
<snarkster> real housewives of Orange County.. good god.
<afeijo> to my user when I run echo test > t system tell me: no more disk space, but with sudo it writes.  Quota? How to increase?
<DaSkreech> Anyone on 4.1.3 ?
<cWolfe> i forget, do i  need a 64bit OS to run 16 gigs of ram?
<DaSkreech> cWolfe: pretty close
<afeijo> cWolfe: I guess you can use it with APE enabled
<cWolfe> thanks guys
<cWolfe> i have 1 cdr left, and almost burnt 32bit kubuntu
<cWolfe> glad i asked 1st
<PleXuS> i have some weard problem in my kde4.1
<PleXuS> my windows list sometimes hangs
<PleXuS> windows buttons stay on the bar when there not active anymore andso on
<keres> Help someone
<DaSkreech> PleXuS: 4.1.3 ?
<DaSkreech> keres: hi
<keres> hi DaSkreech
<djmisi> Zdravim
<keres> The application KDE Daemon (kded4) crashed and caused Signal 11 (SIGSEGV)
<PleXuS> DaSkreech, yeah
<keres> this occured during update
<keres> "A fatal error has occured" is the dialog title
<DaSkreech> keres: It'll auostart itself
<PleXuS> DaSkreech, no its 4.1.2
<keres> DaSkreech: ignore it?
<PleXuS> DaSkreech, but i did update today
<PleXuS> and no new versions :s
<DaSkreech> keres: Unless it keeps happening
<keres> ok :)
<DaSkreech> PleXuS: What version of Kubuntu are you on?
<keres> DaSkreech: you running kde4?
<DaSkreech> keres: It runs me
<afeijo> some other night I was coping a .avi 350 mb file to a ntfs folder.  In the middle, my machine turned off (ops, cron shutdown).  Siince that, I cant copy files to that folder, nor remove files!!
<keres> lol
<keres> brb
<PleXuS> 8.10
<PleXuS> dist-upgrade
<PleXuS> original first install 7.10
<DaSkreech> afeijo: It's been marked as dirty boot up into Windows and it should mark it as ok after a clean shutdown
<afeijo> I dont have windows
<DaSkreech> PleXuS: read the entry on http://kubuntu.org for how to get 4.1.3
<faileas> afeijo: you can force it
<afeijo> I belive I already use the force option to auto mount
<afeijo> and I have other disk problem, now on linux partition.  It tells me that I dont have disk space, but using sudo it save the data into any file :(
<afeijo> that just started to happen
<DaSkreech> You really should file a fsck on them
<DaSkreech> probably from the live Cd
<afeijo> fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=3cd36c32-f0c8-4c16-9cf9-ded49dd601e1'
<keres> what is the apt-get for firefox?
<afeijo> sudo apt-get install firefox-3
<afeijo> ops, just firefox
<DaSkreech> no
<keres> lol
<DaSkreech> dont' do just firefox
<afeijo> firefox-2 to version 2
<PleXuS> DaSkreech, updating to 4.1.3 ;)
<afeijo> I did, work pretty nice
<DaSkreech> Firefox pulls in all of Gnome
<keres> DaSkreech: apt-get install firefox-3 ?
<afeijo> here didnt :)
<keres> firefox worked last time i tried
<afeijo> DaSkreech: manually install with .gz?
<keres> but i had to format
<keres> :S
<keres> i did apt-get last time
<afeijo> so I should run fsck with livecd? not now! Time to sleep... g'night all
<keres> sudo apt-get install firefox seems to work
<DaSkreech> Guess someone fixed it :)
<keres> well maybe
<keres> it's maybe screwing up
<keres> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<keres> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<DaSkreech> You have something else open that's installing something ?
<DaSkreech> Do you have adept open ?
<keres> hmm
<keres> no
<keres> i may have accidentally alt-f4'ed the terminal that was installing firefox
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> is it just me, or is jabber support in kopete broken? i got a "operation not supported" message when i try to connect to google talk or LJ's jabber server
<DaSkreech> faileas: I dunno Google seems to do that like eveery 4 days
<DaSkreech> in 10 minutes it works again
<keres> DaSkreech: what happens when you accidentally close out a terminal window that is in the middle of an apt-get?
<DaSkreech> depends on where it is with apt-get
<keres> apt-get ubuntu-desktop
<keres> and firefo
<keres> accidentally both, i'm so dumb right now
<DaSkreech> If it was commiting the changes and setting up the files it might lock your apt-get database
<keres> should i logout then back in?
<faileas> DaSkreech: hasn't worked for some time for me
<DaSkreech> !adeptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DaSkreech> keres: Ah damnit
<snarkster> does anyone have any idea how to put user accounting on a kubuntu box?
<snarkster> I need to limit computer use to 1 hour
<snarkster> per user.
<DaSkreech> snarkster: Look into setting up a kiosk
<DaSkreech> I think Linux.com had an article on setting up an internet lab for a conference that had timed logins per user
<DaSkreech> as well as stuff like cleaning out the cache and settings on logout though I'm guessing you don't care about that :)
<snarkster> haha well that would come in handy for a guest account
<snarkster> i noticed that GDM has guest account function wonder when KDM will aquire that
<DaSkreech> snarkster: Hopefully in 9.10
<DaSkreech> wait
<DaSkreech> 9.04
<DaSkreech> but yeah hopefully by 9.10 :)
<mds58> hey I think I killed my grub what can I do?
<snarkster> oh? that far away?
<snarkster> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<snarkster> mds58 those will really help
<DaSkreech> You want it before 9.04 ?
<snarkster> yah I do
<snarkster> i was wondering about getting the source and looking at it, but im not a programmer
<DaSkreech> snarkster: Well get the source and hang out in #kubuntu-devel They can give you hints
<mds58> lost grub after removing windows
<mds58> while loading kubuntu 8.10
<snarkster> youll need a live cd
<mds58> have it
<snarkster> then read those howtos they really helped me alot when i screwed up grub
<mds58> and I also have a second hard drive does that make a difference when editing grub
<snarkster> um not really.
<snarkster> i think
<JonXP> OK, so first time user of KDE, wanted to try out 4.1, is Plasma supposed to be so slow and jerky, or am I doing something wrong?
<JonXP> Everything else is working fine with desktop composition.
<snarkster> depends on on your machine specifications
<DaSkreech> mds58: Only if that's where you are putting grub
<JonXP> C2D + nVidia 8800
<snarkster> try turning off the special effects
<JonXP> It also seems to have a really tough time with multiple monitors.
<DaSkreech> JonXP: Depends on your nvidia driver. all except the latest ones have really bad 2d performance for KDE4
<JonXP> OK
<JonXP> I'm using the latest non-beta driver
<DaSkreech> It does stuff that X and nvidia had never tested before
<snarkster> oh yah plasma and multimonitors doesnt work
<JonXP> Well, it's weird, when I drag a plasmid over to my second monitor, it actually works smoothly.  ON my main monitor it crawls.  Heh
<mds58> so do I need to have my os loaded before I try to fix my grub or will it work without one?
<JonXP> I'll try turning off effect.
<DaSkreech> grub will work butit's kinda pointless without an OS
<mds58> ok I will install the os then fix the grub
<gimpgnu> Kubutu Wins, Fatality
<DaSkreech> mds58: Plus installing the OS normally reinstalls Grub magically fixing it anyway
<gimpgnu> kopete dont working
<macjason0607> guys i have a question .. i have video i took that is in a format that is crappy .. what can i use to convert it and make it look decent ?
<gimpgnu> Total Video Convert
<DaSkreech> Is the format crappy or the video is crappy?
<DaSkreech> !not working | gimpgnu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about not working
<DaSkreech> !notworking | gimpgnu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notworking
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<DaSkreech> There we go :0
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<Hydrogen> err
<Hydrogen> if its that ambiguous
<Hydrogen> it clearly isn't a strong statement
<Hydrogen> ubottu fail!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail!
<Hydrogen> oh, yes you do
<uman> Hey guys, im in ubuntu 8.10 and i am using a usb sd card reader with 2 different cards, the 1 gb card works just fine( it automounts and i can browse the files), but the 4 gb card wont work... Anyone have an idea of what could be the problem and how can i see al usb connected devices. Thanks
<uman> anyone know a good app to reencode .mov videos to avi divx or something that is smaller so uploading HD videos to youtube wont literally take hours? thanks
<ganymede> hey, what is the package that i should be using to get a little network manager applet in my systray? i tried sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager but it was pulling in the kdelibs from kde3
<preston> hello gang 1st time kubuntu user here ive used ubuntu for some time and knew how to acsess the root terminal in ubuntu how do i get root acsess in kubuntu, this is by the way so i can set ny nvidia card settings
<bazhang> preston, sudo
<bazhang> preston, never use root, use sudo. same for all iterations of *buntu
<ganymede> same for network-manager-kde
<bazhang> for gui it is a bit different
<preston> the only problem which required my to use root was havimg to reset my settings everytime i fire up my pc because i couldnt save my settings i the nvidia panel
<gimpgnu> install xp
<bazhang> gimpgnu, ??
<preston> testing nvidia settings wish me luck
<klobster> hint for nvidia settings: right click on the Kmenu and choose menu editor.  Then edit the shortcut on the start menu to "kdesu
<klobster> sorry, "kdesu  /usr/bin/nvidia-settings"
<preston> kdesu is like gksu with xfce right?
<klobster> it should be like that by default : (
<klobster> ^^ yup
<preston> a way to get root acsess
<klobster> it's kde sudo
<preston> ok
<klobster> if you change the shortcut it will be like that forever; no having to open it wierd to write to file
<preston> this is my 1st foray into kde so bear with me
<DaSkreech> mencoder?
<klobster> anyone know anything about hdmi audio?
<preston> i'll use that power resposibly
<DaSkreech> ganymede: Not sure if there is a KDE4 one yet
<klobster> how do i install XComposite and XDamage on my 64-bit sys?
<zigggggy> klobster!!!!
<klobster> :)
<zigggggy> remember me?
<klobster> yup.  I'm back for more (and on a shiny new system)
<zigggggy> where you been!
<klobster> had a move, had a divorce, had a major system crash, you know: The usual
<zigggggy> klobster :( :(
<zigggggy> how can so many bad things happen to such a nice person!
<zigggggy> smooth_penguin misses you, klobster :)
 * DaSkreech boggles at the many ways he can take this conversation out of context
<klobster> who?
<zigggggy> smooth_penguin
<zigggggy> remember him?
<klobster> i drink alot :(
<zigggggy> klobster :(
 * zigggggy worries about klobster :(
<klobster> i kid, but no I don't remember him
<zigggggy> oh :/
<zigggggy> well he misses you anyways :)
<zigggggy> we havent seen you in months
<klobster> bad mojo, but also playing with vista.  Better experiance than I had heard
<DaSkreech> klobster: It is nice out of the box wait 3 months though
<klobster> no thanks, I'll just break things in kubuntu
<klobster> :)
<DaSkreech> Whooot!
<klobster> So I am giving 64bit a spin, any thoughts/advice/warnings?
<DaSkreech> And we are here to support you
<DaSkreech> klobster: Flash and video card drivers will suck.. that's about it
<DaSkreech> Oh Wifi will also probably give you reason to give birth to small felines
<DaSkreech> Everything else will be super groovy
<klobster> i put the 177 nvidia driver on, seems ok so far.  wifi, huh?
<DaSkreech> Flash is going to be the suck you know it's bad when Microsoft uses that as a selling point
<klobster> I still cant figure out hdmi audio.  i'm not sure where to even start.  Aplay lists it as a device, but alsamixer does not
<klobster> what about the new native 64bit flash
<faileas> lol
<DaSkreech> klobster: There is a post on Phoronix about that
<DaSkreech> I haven't heard how bad or good it is
 * klobster is amazed at how sexy intrepid is vs. edgy
<klobster> zigggggy: my new system: http://reviews.cnet.com/desktops/hp-pavilion-elite-m9150f/4505-3118_7-32810504.html
<DaSkreech> klobster: you mean hardy?
<klobster> nope, I never made to the hardy upgrade.  my system crashed before then
<klobster> hey what is this pulseaudio?
<DaSkreech> klobster: How adventurous are you?
<DaSkreech> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<klobster> esd?  was there a massive audio overhaul?
<klobster> DaSkreech: very
<klobster> lol from phoronix forums:
<klobster>  Hah, I played around with HDMI audio so much, the only thing I haven't tried is create my own driver. I figured my cable was not working.
<klobster> Reply With Quote
<DaSkreech> klobster: Try KDE 4.2 beta 1 :)
<DaSkreech> Which sucks it takes out nearly all the usefullnes of Kate :(
<DaSkreech> and why can't kate open files in an existing kate instance?
<faileas> lol
<klobster> Oh i'll get there.  but first I need to get the basics down here.  WAIT WHAT HAPPENS TO KATE?!?
<DaSkreech> klobster: Nothing I'm ranting about something :)
<preston> ok i cannot get my resolution settings to save at all
<kurumin> someone help me please?
<preston> using kdesu, kdesudo, sudo ,s anything
<kurumin> someone plase...help?
<kurumin> please
<klobster> kurumin: just ask
<klobster> preston: you have to "save to X configuration"
<klobster> !ask > kurumin
<ubottu> kurumin, please see my private message
<kurumin> klobster: Hi Klobster, i'm from Brazil and i'm using Kurumin NG... I can't connect aMSN
<preston> did that klobster
<klobster> preston: can you be more specific?
<preston> it will only say if i open it with kdesu or others but when i restart it goes back to default
<preston> only save sorry
<preston> brb klobster sorry
<klobster> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kurumin> thanks
<klobster> ^^ kurumin
<kurumin> \o
<klobster> o?
<kurumin> I think that ubottu was a human u.u'
<klobster> kurumin: talk to #ubunut-br, they can help
<kurumin> ok
<klobster> ahhh, good to be back
<kurumin> i already join
<klobster> kurumin: and no luck?  ok what software are you using for amsn
<kurumin> Kurumin NG
<kurumin>  I just can't connect ¬¬'
<Troggle> Humans of all races have come to realize that NIGGERS = FAIL!  Join us at Chimpout.com!  http://www.chimpout.com  Asians, Jews, Mexicans, Whites, Native Americans, and non-nigger Hispanics are welcome!!!  http://www.chimpout.com    For info ask in the Guest Forum.
<Mamarok> Troggle: behave!
<crimsun> sigh, what is with the trolls?
<klobster> kurumin: that is the OS, no?  what specific program do you use for amsn?
<kurumin> hmm
<kurumin> ok
<kurumin> wait a minute...
<klobster> kopete?
<kurumin> aMSN 0.97
<kurumin> i'm using LiveCD version
<klobster> kurumin: try kopete, it has msn compatability
<klobster> kurumin: what happens when you put in your username/password
<kurumin> Error trying to connect the server
<DaSkreech> !msn
<ubottu> Instant Messenger Client Kopete (http://kopete.kde.org) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, YIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and, in KDE 3, IRC. See also !Pidgin
<DaSkreech> !info kmess
<ubottu> kmess (source: kmess): Instant messenger to use MSN on KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4272 kB
<DaSkreech> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 264 kB, installed size 876 kB
<klobster> hrmm.  I connected with no problem.  did you check for an upgrade?
<kurumin> Can I do an upgrade with LiveCd?
<klobster> yup.  you just have to do it every time you reboot (the cd won't remember). Is there an upgrade button
<DaSkreech> kurumin: no
<klobster> DaSkreech: yes
<kurumin> hm
<DaSkreech> You need the server CD to upgrade your install
<kurumin> I download the recent version
<kurumin> of kurumin
<klobster> which is based on 8.04
<kurumin> yes
<kurumin> ^
<klobster> try running sudo apt-get install amsn in a terminal
<kurumin> sorry...i'm very noob...maybe is better I read an FAQ, isn't it? ^^'
<klobster> maybe try kopete.  it should be installed by default
<kurumin> I'm doing the kopete download in the Magic Icons
<kurumin> klobster: Well...I will try it anyway
<klobster> ok
<kurumin> Thanks very much!
<kurumin> Thanks for the spirit of cooperation
<preston> klobster back
<klobster> it's a good spirit ;)
<klobster> preston: and?
<Chimpbot> Humans of all races have come to realize that NIGffffGERS = FAIL!  Join us at Chimpout.com!  http://www.chimpout.com  Asians, Jews, Mexicans, Whites, Native Americans, and non-nigfffffger Hispanics are welcome!!!  http://www.chimpout.com    For info ask in the Guest Forum.
<preston> ok whats going on is that ive installed the nvidia driver in 8.04.1 and when i boot back up my resolution and refresh are off so when i set then using nvidia settings to get it to write to xorg i have to open it using root
<Chimpbot> Humans of all races have come to realize that NIGGERS = FAIL!  Join us at Chimpout.com!  http://www.chimpout.com  Asians, Jews, Mexicans, Whites, Native Americans, and non-nigger Hispanics are welcome!!!  http://www.chimpout.com    For info ask in the Guest Forum.
<preston> so ive tried doing that but when i reboot it goes back to default
<preston> ok kick chimpbot someone please
<sager_> any quick advice for enabling the "scroll wheel" functionality for a synaptics touchpad?
<klobster> preston: when you click save to x, what is the message you get?
<preston> nonroot message says i cant, no message when im in root
<preston> which should mean it should take
<bazhang> !ops | Chimpbot
<ubottu> Chimpbot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<DaSkreech> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<DaSkreech> Can someone ban 67.159.35.76
<klobster> preston and you have the right file selected when you save?
<DaSkreech> stdin: 67.159.35.76 ?
<preston> if memory serves it's xorg.conf
<preston> let me check to be sure
<klobster>  /etc/X11/Xorg.conf?
<stdin> DaSkreech: my script seemed to mess something up there
<DaSkreech> Who did it just ban?
<preston> klobster yes just confirmed
<preston> daskreech chimpbot
<stdin> DaSkreech: ah, no. my script was right
<DaSkreech> Where did that IP come from?
<stdin> DaSkreech: the IP was that of a web gateway it seems
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<stdin> both will be banned until I'm sure though
<DaSkreech> Thanks I should have poked someone from the first offence
<preston> klobster would you like to see my xorg.conf file?
<preston> pastebined
<klobster> preston: sure, but also when you go into nvidia settings, is the resolution settings correct or no?
<preston> klobster after reboot no
<klobster> preston: what vsion rou unnin, BTW?
<preston> 8.04.1
<preston> updated
<klobster> preston: yes, I know, but what it says in the nvidia control panel, is it also wrong?
<klobster> grr wireless issues
<preston> resolution is correct but refreshrate is wrong which makes the resolution oddly enough look off
<preston> but it shows 1440*900 which is correct
<preston> refresh rate is supposed to be 75 but it defaults back to 60
<klobster> sounds like a merge error.  can you pastebin the xorg.conf?
<klobster> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<preston> here you go klobster http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/1281394
<preston> klobster i noticed something as i was looking at it concerning line 71 and the term auto-select
<klobster> preston: yesh, just cut out the 1440X900_60 +0+0, but leave the quote
<preston> klobster what about nvidia-auto-select
<klobster> preston: the problem with merge is it won't always remove things, sometimes it just adds.  You can bull the auto select if you wish as well
<klobster> *pull
<preston> klobster so just have "metamodes" "1440x900_75 +0+0; "
<klobster> preston: werd
<klobster> restart x
<preston> ok klobster this is what i have on that line now
<preston> Option         "metamodes" "1440x900_75 +0+0; "
<preston> correct?
<liquidfu22> Hello all
<klobster> correct
<preston> restarting x then
<klobster> !hi liquidfu22
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi liquidfu22
<klobster> !hi > liquidfu22
<ubottu> liquidfu22, please see my private message
<klobster> DaSkreech: so is alsa out of the picture now?
<preston> klobster same thing
<klobster> :?
<DaSkreech> klobster: No
<liquidfu22>  question to those listening new to the IRC chat thing but my question is this, Just Installed Kubuntu 8.10 and everything works great. Adept says I have 108 upgradeable packages how do i know what i should and should not upgrade to maintain funtionality of right now
<preston> klobster same rez issue when i restarted x
<klobster> a deep question indeed.
<DaSkreech> liquidfu22: New to Linux?
<liquidfu22> well not entirely i know enough to get in trouble
<liquidfu22> with my own computer that is
<klobster> preston: that is very strange.  perhaps we can force it by changing lines 52 and 53 to 81.0 and 75.0
<DaSkreech> :-)
<preston> klobster what about xorg backup?
<klobster> what about it?
<DaSkreech> liquidfu22: The only packages which get upgraded assuming that you don't jump a version are the ones you have installed. The criteria for them being upgraded is they don't break what you have in functionality
<DaSkreech> Outside of the kernel I think you can safely upgrade everything
<liquidfu22> ok but what of the kernel upgades that are not installed
<DaSkreech> They are safe but in a differnt way
<DaSkreech> They don't replace your old kernels so if something breaks just choose the old kernel in Grub at startup
<DaSkreech> THere is a very low liklihood of them breaking anything
<liquidfu22> my only worry is that when i was using 7.10 a while back i upgraded a kernel and video and wireless got screwed up
<DaSkreech> well not very low but low enough to be acceptable
<DaSkreech> liquidfu22: Just boot back into the old kernel
<liquidfu22> but that was a while ago and i had to fudge alot to get those two to work
<DaSkreech> and remove the newer one Not a big deal unless you are running a server
<DaSkreech> If it helps any I almost never upgrade my kernel
<klobster> sorry brb
<liquidfu22> now my vid and wifi work pretty much out of box so to speek, ok so best bet fool proof would be to upgrade everything but the kernel
<DaSkreech> yes
<liquidfu22> DaSkreech: ok cool thanks
<macjason0607> help http://paste.ubuntu.com/83362/
<klobster> preston: im back
<placsin> hello all, I have a strange problem with my internet connection, It downloads smthg time to time, 2 or 3 mbs, but it is so annoying... what it can be?
<liquidfu22> placsin: define time to time like every time you turn your comp on, once a day, etc
<liquidfu22> please
<placsin> I meant every 1 minute
<placsin> nearly*
<liquidfu22> what do you have running when it happens on screen and in task bar
<placsin> nothing, only firestarter
<liquidfu22> hmm never used firestarter dont know what it is
<placsin> its a GUI to manage iptables, it also shows active connectios, speed and trafic downloaded
<liquidfu22> ahh i see i dunno cant think of anything something like that would need to download of that size every minute or so
<epimeth> anybody using the 4.2 beta?
<sager_> liquidfu22:  are you conneceted to/via any remote desktop or vnc software?
<placsin> I thought it might be some process that checking smthg, though firestarter shows that there are no active connections, but it still downloading
<placsin> no, I connected directly
<sager_> wow, I meant placsin of course
<epimeth> I tried the neon nightlies and it seemed.... not ready.  just wondering how the beta is?
<placsin> can it be troyan or virus?
<liquidfu22> sager_: no
<DaSkreech> epimeth: I am
<sparr> linux says my NIC MAC address is invalid, likely due to a known issue with it being read backwards.  Due to this I get assigned a random MAC and an incremented ethXX device number every time I reboot.  Is there some way to avoid that?
<epimeth> DaSkreech: how is it?
<DaSkreech> epimeth: has bugs but it's much much nicer than 4.1
<DaSkreech> sparr: A known issue? Is there a known workaround?
<epimeth> have you tried the neon nightlies? do you know how it compares?
<sparr> DaSkreech: kinda.  im trying to make sense of the instructions
<epimeth> sparr: does it really matter? unless you are a router I don't see why it would matter...
<DaSkreech> epimeth: NIghtlies aren't as nice
<klobster> my mouse randomly stops letting me click on things,  anyone else experiance that?
<DaSkreech> klobster: Only in Konqueror
<sparr> epimeth: it means none of the if* scripts work properly, and none of the gui network config tools remember my configuration (i configure eth37, then reboot and have to configure eth38 from scratch)
<sparr> epimeth: and i get a different IP from my router every reboot, because i have a new MAC
<epimeth> DaSkreech: if I apt-get remove kde-nightly will it cause any problems?
<DaSkreech> no
<sparr> epimeth: so it really matters.  in multiple ways.
<nmjohnso> whats a good easy to use ftp server to set up
<klobster> DaSkreech: this is everywhere, no kmnu nothing.  I can alt-tab and i can wave around the cursor...
<epimeth> sparr: again, does it really matter? Are you running a server?
<epimeth> nmjohnso: can you rephrase that?  I really don't understand what you are asking
<nmjohnso> i'd like to set up a personal ftp sever but i have no experience with it, where should i start?
<sparr> epimeth: yes, various servers.  and it "really matters" when i have to manually enable my NIC every boot and turn on dhcp
<DaSkreech> klobster: Nope I have the opposite problem My keyboard stops working but the mouseworks fine
<epimeth> nmjohnso: ah... /msg ubottu ftp
<epimeth> nmjohnso: ah... /msg ubottu !ftp
<epimeth> erm
<epimeth> heh
<epimeth> sorry
<epimeth> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<epimeth> !FTPd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<epimeth> grr... no links... let me see if I can find the help page...
<DaSkreech> sparr: let us know where you have issues with the workaround
<sparr> DaSkreech: will have to reboot to test it, will let you know
<klobster> Qdvdauthor is a POS
<DaSkreech> nmjohnso: Install something from the !ftpd listing
<nmjohnso> thanks
<epimeth> nmjohnso: try https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<sparr> DaSkreech: well, first thing, the workaround only fixes the ethXX numbering, not the MAC assignment, so im going to keep getting different IPs from my router
<DaSkreech> It assigns a new MAC everytime?
<sushiX> i am not able to access my sessions setting any idea
<epimeth> nmjohnso: in fact, you should read all of the server setup.  I personally prefer scp... more secure
<epimeth> sparr: oh... well good luck!
<sparr> DaSkreech: yes, a "feature" of the forcedeth driver
<DaSkreech> Good grief
<sparr> [    3.120892] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: Invalid Mac address detected: 2f:d3:61:ea
<sparr> :0f:00
<sparr> [    3.120948] forcedeth 0000:00:07.0: Please complain to your hardware vendor.Switching to a random MAC.
<epimeth> lol... please complain to your harware vendor... hehe
<epimeth> sparr: might I make a tiny suggestion, perhaps?
<epimeth> buy a new nic?
<sparr> the issue is that "all" nvidia NICs store their MAC backwards
<sparr> so the driver compensates
<sparr> except some NICs don't now
<sparr> and the linux driver doesn't know the difference
<sparr> im not buying a new NIC, ive already got plenty.  i want this one to start working again.
<sparr> the driver should be fixed in 2.6.2something
<epimeth> :-(
<epimeth> I'd help if I could amigo
<BigMike>  ???? is there a way to deselect all items in the update manager????
<jussi01> BigMike: I dont think so. Id file a bug if I were you
<BigMike> ok thanks however I have a over a 1000 updates coming in so it would be nice to deselect and then select what I want
<epimeth> BigMike: why not just install them all?
<BigMike> I will takes a long time tho
<epimeth> so leave it overnight
<BigMike> can i install some then abort it later
<BigMike> well it wanted to install for 2 days and I need to take it to work
<neo_> salu2
<Adelantado> hi
<Frankyboy> Wie kan mij meer vertellen over openoffice 3.0? Is de betaversie nog bezig?
<eagles0513875> !de | Frankyboy#
<ubottu> Frankyboy#: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ashwin> openoffice updates screwed up my oo install...
<eagles0513875> ashwin try koffice so much quicker and lighter then oo
<moj0rising> hi. I'm unable to play DVDs even though i have libdvdcss2 installed. anyone have any idea why?
<sparr> moj0rising: do you have a DVD drive?
<moj0rising> hi.
<moj0rising> yes.
<moj0rising> :D
<moj0rising> here's the story....
<moj0rising> I've been playing dvds fine with this machine for some time.
<moj0rising> I am not sure about the timing but I think this broke once I did some updates some time back
<moj0rising> not sure
<eagles0513875> moj0rising type it all on one line plz
<moj0rising> I installed libdvdcss and kubuntu-restricted extras. a while back. they were still installed when I first started having problems. attempting an install of them with apt-get did not work, of course -- it just said the packages were already installed. I tried removing them and resintalling with the same results. I have also searched oogle and ubuntuforums but I have yet to see anyone with the same issue.
<moj0rising> there, you go, eagles0513875.  ;)
<moj0rising> by oogle, I meant Google.
<eagles0513875> just a rule in here moj0rising nothing against you bro
<macjason0607>  whats a good term command to format a drive to dos/ntfs ? mkfs.dos ?
<moj0rising> Yup. IRC thing -- no scrolling. It's a bit hard to avoid sometimes though. If you put too much on one line, people complain about that too.
<eagles0513875> moj0rising its better then typing like u did before though
<eagles0513875> when they say all in one line its like u did the 2nd time
<jussi01> moj0rising: try running the manual install script - /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<moj0rising> got any ideas about this libdvdcss stuff? I forgot to mention, when I attempt to play a DVD in Kaffiene or any other player, I get a message about not having libdvdcss installed even though it is.
<moj0rising> did that.
<moj0rising> seems to work fine
<moj0rising> .. but I still can not play dvds. I can put that on the pastebin if you like.
<jussi01> moj0rising: weird. tried othe players? other dvds?
<jussi01> Id definately give vlc a go
<moj0rising> yep. completely weird. I have been messing with this on and off for a month or so. can't find any reason it doesn't work nor can I find anyone else who's had or seen the problem.
<moj0rising> I'll try getting vlc now..
<moj0rising> vlc does not work -- "Unable to open 'media:/scd0'"
<moj0rising> ah. all right, guys. Thanks for taking a stab at it. I'm going to bed. Hopefully, I figure it out soon. Once I do, I'll post it to the forums or something. Later.
<maxim__> I love kubuntu :-)
<Guest1785> canale italiano?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<user7> heilà.... goodmorning...
<user7> How can I set for auto adjourning in Kubuntu 7.10?
<jussi01> user7:  err, auto adjourning?
<user7> hi ussi
<user7> ehm
<Tm_T> ussi =)
<user7> jussi01: hi buddy...
<jussi01> Tm_T: shush!!
<user7> jussi01: thanks already done
<jussi01> user7: ok :D
<user7> jussi01: :-)
<jussi01> user7: you may also find this useful:
<jussi01> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<user7> jussi01: thanks buddy, but in italian they're no so clear in explanation
<jussi01> user7: ok. just making sure you knew about it :D
<user7> jussi01: and then i had to improve my english
<ocs> hi. i don't remember which is the page for configuring printers... can you write the link? thnks
<bazhang> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ocs> bazhang: i just need a link for localhost, nothing else.
<fred_> Bonjour
<Evolution2> could i ask a question
<Tm_T> ask away, that's the point of this channel (:)
<palbuddy> hello! I'm having trouble with the new freeagent hard drives under linux
<palbuddy> though being a resourceful newbie I found this website http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/FAQ/DealWithAutoSpinDownOnSeagateFreeAgent
<palbuddy> how do I get that to work with KDE 3.5.9 and ubuntu 8.10
<depesz> hi. i installed kubuntu 8.10, and kde 4.1. how can i make keyboard shortcut that will launch program? in previous versions it was available in control panel. now - it's not there, but i found appropriate option in "menu editor" - but it doesn't seem to work.
<Evolution2> um well for some reason, i installed firefox on my KDE 4.1 kubuntu 8.10 and shortly after i rebooted cause i fixed the gnome rendered fonts. the sound. knetworkmnager and battery icons in my taskbar decided to disappear. any ideas?
<Evolution2> depesz: thye made it easier by clicking the kmenu then typing . enter and voila
<depesz> Evolution2: sorry, i'm not sure if i understand.
<johannes_> hi, I use a 64bit kubuntu, and want to install labview, is it possible to install a 32bit labview on a 64bit kubuntu 8.10?
<afeijo> I ran fsck after boot but I stil cant save files in my sda7 partition, what else can I do?
<depesz> Evolution2: i clicked on kmenu, typed "." then enter, and it just listed some apps.
<Evolution2> depesz: it;s kinda of a pain to set key shortcuts for each application when you can just click on the kmenu. start typing the application name and it filtered them for you
<depesz> Evolution2: but i want shortcut.
<depesz> i dont want to click.
<depesz> so, do i understand that it's not possible in 4.1 to have keyboard shortcut to launch application?
<afeijo> yeah it is
<Evolution2> you can
<depesz> how?
<afeijo> go to system config, keyboard, shortcuts
<Evolution2> Tm_T: any ideas?
<depesz> "system settings" i guess - i dont see "system config"
<Bou> I just tried using the shorcut feature when editing the menu, and you're right, it doesn't look working
<depesz> afeijo: clicked on "keyboard and mouse", and then "shortcuts.
<depesz> what now?
<Bou> or maybe we don't understand how it should work
<depesz> it definitel doesn't look like working to me.
<afeijo> depesz: check the options there.  Also, right click on kmenu button, and select edit
<depesz> afeijo: i did right click on kmeny, edit, found application, set shortcut, but it doesn't work.
<afeijo> editing kmenu is probably what you want, you'll find every app you have there, and a shortcut button
<Bou> I just righ-cliked on Kmenu and edited a shorctu for GIMP but it doesn't work here too
<Bou> +1
<afeijo> depesz: realy? weird, it works here
<Bou> afeijo:you're using KDE 4.1 ?
<depesz> as for options - in kde 3.5 there was basically copy of menu in "keyboard shortcuts" screen.
<afeijo> my problem is with my main partition, it dont save files with my user! damn
<afeijo> Bou: not right now, but I have it installed and I used shortcuts
<Bou> ok
<Bou> weird
<depesz> afeijo: i right click on kmenu.
<depesz> then i choose "menu editor"
<depesz> i find the application i want (konsole)
<afeijo> thats what I do, I use win+k to open konsole
<depesz> in advanced tab i click on shortcut key, and press windows-n.
<depesz> it shows "Meta+N" in the menu edit window
<Bou> depesz: I did the same and it's not working here neither
<depesz> but it doesn't work.
<depesz> i do "save", close menu editor, press windows-n - and nothing happens.
<depesz> also - is there any way to prevent konsole from "chdir" to current directory when i create new tab in it?
<user7> azz... i thought that i have solved ... but repository seems don't want to adjourn packet ...
<user7> how to enable auto adjournig?
<user7> kubuntu 7.10
<johannes_> does 32bit software work on an 64 bit OS?
<clusby> Hi, has anyone had problems where kern.log, messages, syslog are huge (2GB)?
<clusby> Its all full with "bad: scheduling from the idle thread" messages
<knusperfrosch> clusby: bug 286285
<knusperfrosch> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/286285
<clusby> cheers knusperfrosch - just found it :-)
<clusby> is it relatively safe to get intrepid-proposed?
<knusperfrosch> intrepid wasn't save from day-0 ;)
<clusby> haha well thats probably valid!
<ari> hi
<ari> comment ca va les copains ?
<Zealot12> hello everyone
<Zealot12> if anyone can help me to install ubuntu from kubuntu, much help is appreciated
<knusperfrosch> Zealot12: i'll suggest: install ubuntu-desktop, deinstall kubuntu-desktop.
<ocs> I have added my_printer through CPUS. i can print documents with common applications (such as editors) but if i try to stat all the printers with lpstat -a i don't see it. and if I try: "lp -h my_printer foo.txt" it doesn't work...
<jack_> Hello, I am running Kubuntu Hardy from inside of Ubuntu 8.10 in a virtual machine, & I was just wondering how I can get Kubuntu to see the folders on my Ubuntu?
<Zealot12> so when i do that, will i lose any data or is it just switching desktops? i guess (as a noob) i was confused as to if all the *buntus were included on the .iso. i installed Kubuntu 8.10 first
<knusperfrosch> jack_: depends on what youre using.
<jack_> Virtualbox
<max06|work> good morning
<nomisery> good morning
<max06|work> is it right, that Programs (Kubuntu 8.10, KDE4.1) won't use the QT-Color-Scheme, when they've been startet automatically after reboot?
<nomisery> yesterday i installed the kubuntu package on my system and realy liked it. one question, does adept use apt-get or aptitude as backend?
<knusperfrosch> jack_: shut down your virtual machine and go to the settings of that vm and do what ever you want in "shared folders"
<jack_> I already did that
<jack_> I just don't know where they would show up in here.
<jack_> (I am talking to you from the VM)
<knusperfrosch> jack_: read the comment in the settings window
<jack_> Isn't it a little late for that now? :p
<jack_> Couldn't you just tell me what the comment says?
<knusperfrosch> sec..
<knusperfrosch> jack_: mount -t vboxsf share mount_point
<knusperfrosch> or smb://vboxsvr7share
<jack_> mount: mount point mount_point does not exist
<jack_> & smb://vboxsvr7share comes up empty.
<jack_> not unless you want mew to mount that
<joelson> massa
<messed-up> hiall.. i just got a asus eee 1000,, i would like to install kubuntu on it! is it possible ?
<jack_> The names I gave the shared founders was jack & jacklocal
<jack_> folders*
<jack_> knusperfrosch
<messed-up> my eee got xp installed. how do i change to kubuntu? do i need a spesial version of linux for this mini pc?
<Tm_T> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Tm_T> messed-up: ^
<messed-up> thanks
<depesz> another shortcuts related question - where do i set now keyboard shortcuts to switch between tabs in konsole?
<knusperfrosch> jack_: replace share and mount_point!
<depesz> i dont see it in konsole->keyboard shortcuts ?!
<jack_> knusperfrosch with what?
<knusperfrosch> mount -t vboxsf jacklocal /where/ever/you/want/to/mount/it
<jack_> Anyone?
<jack_> O sorry, didn't see your post
<jack_> knusperfrosch mount: unknown filesystem type 'vboxsf'
<jack_> Or another saltution to m,y real poblem would be a way to get konqueror 3.5 installed on 8.10, because deep down that is what I really want.
<MR-S> can anyone help with firefox 3  ? ( open containing folder issue )
<afeijo> how can I check free disk space?
<nysin> df
<nysin> df -h gives human-readable units
<afeijo> thats what I'm using, it is weird, it says I have 0 free, but it should be 100mb
<afeijo> 9,3G size, 9,2G used
<afeijo> I need to free more space... but what do delete? lol
<max06|work> afeijo, all in ~/.
<afeijo> hahaha
<max06|work> sry...^^
<afeijo> rm -R ~/.
<afeijo> thanks! :D:D
<max06|work> np :)
<afeijo> how to enlarge / partition thru shell?
<depesz> it might sound as trolling, but it's just out of frustration: kde 4.1 (kubuntu 8.10) makes me consider switching to gnome :(
<dabuzz> Bonjour :)
<dabuzz> anyone know how to use c++ code in konversation ?
<dabuzz> ( sorry for bas english )
<dabuzz> ( bad )
<max06|work> bye
<juanantonio> Hello. Anyone can help me configure OpenGL setting? The ones I have are not working
<DexterF> ok, so how do I start a mono app in 8.04?
<angelbreath> hi anyone from greece here?
<fehrp> guys! OpenOffice3 does not work after the latest update
<fehrp> why do you guys keep releasing from WORKING to NOT WORKING software updates? In one word, any regardless of the netiquette, there is only one word for it: Shit
<jussi01> !ohmy | fehrp
<ubottu> fehrp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Bou> I thought oO 2.4 was shipped with Kubuntu, not oO 3 ?
<fehrp> I am sorry, jussi01, but I'm in need of WORKING software, yeah, strange, I know, right?
<jussi01> fehrp: is the update from backports or?
<fehrp> Bou, we have documents at work, which contain commentaries which don't show up in 2.4
<Bou> I see, that's embarassing indeed
<fehrp> jussi01: how can I revert to the last version? yes
<jussi01> fehrp: remove the program, remove the repo, then reinstall the program from the stable repo. and PLEASE report a but
<jussi01> bug*
<fehrp> I can't imagine, that it does not exist already, but okay
<jussi01> better a dupe, then not there at all.
<fehrp> jussi01: the stable repo only has 2.4, I NEED 3.0
<jussi01> fehrp: when you use an experimental/unstable repo, you run the risk of it being broken sometime
<fehrp> jussi01: that's the problem of kubuntu being always one step behind: you need the newer software that is being considered stable by some, not by others. Now this is bad: one needs the new stuff, but takes the risk of having a broken packet or updating into a broken packet. A death circle if you need to work with software NOT from the last year(decade for some distros *g)
<fehrp> there should be the possibility to always revert to the last 1 or 2 versions of ANY software
<fehrp> why should this be so hard?
<fehrp> why is only the newest available? Regardless of stable or unstable branch
<jussi01> fehrp: I understand your concern, but this is a subject that has been discussed a lot in the past and is probably more suitable for the #kubuntu-devel or #kubuntu-offtopic channels
<fehrp> okay
<Guest32461> hola cual es el canal en español?
<gork> necesito ayuda... tengo problemas con el openoffice...
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gork> inicia pero se cierra solo despues de menos de un segundo
<gork> hi, i'm having troubles with openoffice3
<gork> i start OOo, and it close at few seconds
<leory> hi everybory
<gork> Hi leory
<leory> hi
<leory> how are you?
<gork> very bad
<leory> hi gork
<leory> do you like rock roll?
<gork> yes
<gork> do you?
<leory> do you like angra or rapsody?
<leory> i like rock
<leory> do you know speark portuguese?
<gork> spanish
<leory> humm
<leory> usted ten el sistema linux en tu pc?
<gork> si
<leory> usted sabe usar el systema?
<gork> mas o menos..
<gork> voce necesita ayuda?
<leory> si
<gork> en que?
<leory> no estoy conseguindo colocar mi musicas no mi pc
<leory> tengo my cd de musicas,mas no estoy conseguindo passar para el pc
<gork> no puedes pasarla a tu pc o escucharla en tu pc?
<Elijah_Frost> Good day gentlemen. How do I reconfigure layout change? Neither ctrl+shift nor alt+shift work for me
<leory> no mi caso, queiria copiar mi musicas en mi pc
<gork> copialas con KB3
<leory> este programa es parecido com o windows media player?
<gork> lo tienes instalado?
<gork> es parecido com nero
<leory> ah si
<gork> el que se parece a windows media player es amarok, claro esta, ES MUCHO MEJOR QUE ESA PORQUERIA
<jussi01> !en | gork leory
<ubottu> gork leory: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<leory> you concordo com usted
<leory> yo concordo com usted
<leory> mas tentarei
<leory> mucho obrigado
<jussi01> leory: english only please!
<leory> usted es un amigo
<leory> hi jussi01
<Elijah_Frost>  amigos, we use english here =)
<gork> jussi, what is the problem? i'm, traying to help a buddy... he has a problem, so we can help... no matters the language!!! that ubuntu measn... for human beings
<jussi01> gork: there are channels for other languages...
<gork> tranquil@ leory, buscame cuando quieras...
<jussi01> !es | gork
<ubottu> gork: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gork> #C3 jussi01... asl?
<jussi01> gork: last warning, english only here!
<leory> why?
<gork>  jussi01: asl
<jussi01> gork: this channelis for kubuntu support only, please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter in english
<jiang> 有没有懂中文的朋友？～～～
<jussi01> !cn | jiang
<ubottu> jiang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<leory> who is you?
<jiang> 我不
<gork>  jussi01: Age Sex and Location? can't we be friends¿?
<jiang> 请说
<jiang> 我不会外文
<jiang> 有懂中文的没有？老大。。。。
<jussi01> gork: Some people find that rude to be asked - this isnt just a chat room its a support channel, please keep on topic!
<gork> jussi01: i have a problem with OOo, can you help me?
<jussi01> jiang: join #ubuntu-cn
<jiang> 我不懂，，你能不能
<jiang> me too
<jussi01> gork: no. its broken at the moment.
<jiang> i have a lot of problem...
<RurouniJones> !cn | jiang
<ubottu> jiang: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<gork> it's broken¿?¿ i have homeworks to do!
<RurouniJones> Join the channel above jiang, join #ubuntu-cn or one of the others
<jussi01> gork: uninstall open office 3, remove the repo and install 2.4 from the stable repo then
<jiang> may i help you?
<jiang> what can i do for you ,,i just know that
<gork> please tell me how to install 2.4v...
<jiang> over
<jiang> i don't know too
<jiang> who can help a chinaese .....
<jussi01> jiang: type this:
<bazhang> jiang, you are in #ubuntu-cn
<jussi01> /join #ubuntu-cn
<bazhang> jiang, you should ask in that channel
<jiang> #ubuntu-cn
<gork>  please tell me how to install 2.4v.
<bazhang> he's already there
<gork>  jussi01 please tell me how to install 2.4v.
<Dragonath> gork: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<gork> intrepid
<gork> the last one
<Dragonath> ok, I am not very familiar with that
<Dragonath> but from what jussi said before, you need to uninstall openoffice first
<Dragonath> gork: do you know how to do that?
<gork> Dragonath: can you tell me how remove OO03 and how to install OOo 2.4?
<Dragonath> I am trying to
<jiang> 你想做什么？
<jiang> 请问在这里面可以说中文么？
<bazhang> jiang, english here
<Dragonath> gork: can you uninstall openoffice 3?
<gork> aptitude purge openoffice
<gork> i did that
<Dragonath> is it uninstalled now?
<gork> nop
<gork>  Dragonath: X-Error: BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)
<gork> Major opcode: 55 (X_CreateGC)
<gork> These errors are reported asynchronously,
<Dragonath> gork:you get these errors when trying to uninstall openoffice?
<gork> set environment variable SAL_SYNCHRONIZE to 1 to help debugging
<gork> no... when run OO in konsole
<Dragonath> gork: openoffice 3 doesn't work well in 8.10, you need to uninstall it
<gork> ops...
<Dragonath> gork: how did you install openoffice 3?
<gork> no
<gork> teach me please
<Dragonath> teach you what?
<gork> i dint read the question... sorry
<gork> i had installed it from repositories
<Dragonath> gork: you added a new repository to install it, am I right?
<gork> yes
<tyfon> sudo apt-get --purge remove `dpkg -l|grep openoffice.org|cut -d " " -f 3`
<gork> it's working tyfon
<tyfon> then remove it from your sources list :p
<tyfon> the new repository
<gork> well, i had removed it from the source list before you wrote to me
<tyfon> thats fine
<Dragonath> now if you reinstall openoffice it should be 2.4 which is ok
<gork> sudo aptitude install openoffice???
<tyfon> use the gui and select openoffice :)
<gork> Unknown media type in type 'all/allfiles'
<afeijo> to enlarge / partition, I need bootcd ?
<afeijo> ops, livecd ?
<afeijo> to enlarge / partition, I need livecd ? and what program should I run?
<eagles0513875> holy cow
<eagles0513875> PARTY TIME
<juanantonio> Hello. I have installed the last driver through EnvyNG, but I have the GLX libraries not worrking, can anyone help me?
<JonnyT> hi all
<eagles0513875> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<eagles0513875> JontheEchidna :)
<Guest28316> Hello all, I have a movie "movie-xvid.avi, and vlc, or another media player in kubuntu doesnt play it, what do I have to do????
<afeijo> Guest28316: it play other avi files?
<||Z3rro> dfsffa
<afeijo> affsfd
<Guest28316> afeijo, yes other files I have no prob with
<afeijo> so that file is probably corrupt
<afeijo> torrent? try another source
<isa> hola
<mykola> Привіт!
<yoyoma> alterar senha de root no kubuntu
<pcfreak_> hi all. can someone help me. I have my old home directory handy here and I want restore my settings for konversation. already copied konversationrc but still no change!
<mihai__> mornin'
<mihai__> anyone want to help out a noob?
<comedit> I have a an installation of kubuntu 8.04 its says in the system tray mixer cannot befound
<comedit> it is a virtual machine
<comedit> which I think should not make adifffrence
<comedit> I can't find the cause
<comedit> anybody a clue where I should search
<mihai__> I got a case of "Error 13: Invalid or Unsupported Executable Format" - I googled, follwed the instructions, nothing helped
<mihai__> kubuntu boots up just fine, but if I select Windows, there this error
<juanantonio> Hello. I got this message when configuring my Nvidia VGA with Nvidia x server settings in the tab Open GL/GLX "Fail to query the GLX server vendor."
<wallabee> anyone know if there are any widgets besides those listed under "install new widgets"??
<Bou> you can get some from Intercet (www.kde-look.org)
<wallabee> There are like four or five widgets but i want things like a stock widget or a lava lamp or something i can add to make my "dashboard" more useful to me
<wallabee> Bou: do i just download them and install from file??
<Bou> well..
<Bou> wallabee: plasmoids on kde-look.org often need to be compiled
<Bou> wallabee: that can be complicated sometimes if you're not used to
<pcbase> prova
<wallabee> Bou: thanks im new to linux relatively but can find my way around for the most part.  Is there a good guide on compiling in Kubuntu? special tool or command line??
<genii> !it | pcbase
<ubottu> pcbase: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<pcbase> ok, thank you
<Bou> wallabee: check the weather-forecast plasmoid on kde-look.org, there is a quick guide to compile it
<wallabee> Bou: thanks a million!
<drif> anyone used xmove?
<val_> when i play a video on vlc flashes all the time anyone know why?
<mkargar> hello!Iwant upgrade my kubuntu 8.4.1 to 8.10(By DVD!No Internet!),but I recive error!?
<mkargar> * receive
<eagles> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<mkargar> ?
<bentob0x> when someone talks to me through the skype chat, the application is flashing in the taskbar on all desktops, is there a way to get it to stay on the desktop it first was?
<comedit> I messed up my systemtray /taskbar in kubuntu 8.10 (i per accident deleted the taskbar)
<comedit> however I can't find how to repair this
<comedit> it only gives me like add widgets
<JontheEchidna> add the taskmanager widget to the panel
<bravo> i have 640MB RAM ... my kubuntu 8.10 hangs !! HELP !!
<comedit> I did this allready but it is not showingup
<comedit> somehow now suddenly it does
<benklop> bravo: i might suggest a slightly different tone.. and maybe some more details.
<benklop> details always help
<comedit> JontheEchidna: thanks
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<bravo> i have No graphics card.... P4 2.4Ghz.... 845 chipset
<benklop> bravo: also, if it never even gets to a graphical login screen, then it might not be kubuntu specific, and you could ask in the ubuntu channel too...
<benklop> does it lock up before or after trying to log in?
<bravo> i get the KDE screen
<benklop> does it even get that far?
<benklop> ok. so you try to log in, and it locks up after that
<bravo> i get the desktop screen
<benklop> ok, then when does it lock up?
<bravo> when i move the mouse
<bravo> i cant even shutdown
<bravo> it doesnt take keyboard input also
<benklop> ok, it sounds to me like XOrg is having an issue, assuming the keyboard and mouse are plugged in right :)
<bravo> yep
<bravo> i have Windows, Ubuntu...
<bravo> only kubuntu has probs
<bravo> i thought its bcoz of RAM
<bravo> i had same problems in win Vista and later removed tat shit frm my comp
<benklop> seems unlikely to me, should be more than enough ram to at least move the mouse :)
<bravo> hmmm... even am clueless :-(
<bravo> planning to buy a new comp to run kubuntu :D
<benklop> but unfortunately i have to leave so maybe another person here cn help..
<bravo> ok
<bravo> thanks
<fale> why in the kde4.2b1 kopete package is not present the msn support?
<Black_Monkey> fale: from what I understand, it requires the libmsn package, which isn't availavle in intrepid yet
<||arifaX> I think my webcam uses wrong resolution how can I change it or verify. manufacturer says 640x480 it uses 160x120 at the moment which is ugly
<fale> Black_Monkey: than we will have to wait, isn't it?
<Black_Monkey> I guess
<JamesSVK> hi all
<JamesSVK> why multimedia keys didnt work in amarok2?
<val_> i cant update amarok2?
<val_> howcan i download it?
<fale> val_: which version do you have?
<toby_> Amarok 2 has been released! ...but, woe! I cannot install it!
<toby_> The instructions at http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0 ... they simply don't work??!
<toby_> There isn't any package called amarok-kde4 in the repos... unless I'm doing something wrong here?
<Bou> i followed them and got no problem
<Bou> have you added the repo that they talk about?
<Bou> and enabled it?
<randagio> ragazzi ki mi può dare una mano???
<toby_> Yep - it's ticked in Adept: "http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu"
<randagio> non riesco a masterizzare i dvd
<randagio> i cd invece me li fa...
<Bou> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<Bou> isn't it different?
<toby_> Bou: yep, I have the "intrepid main" bit too
<toby_> And I've ticked Proposed and Unsupported updates
<Bou> have you updated after this?
<toby_> Not done a full update, no. It lists 124 updates available but I don't really want to install 124 unsupported updates. I don't even see amarok-kde4 in the package list though
<powertool08> Does anyone know why I can't change to the first window in irssi with alt+1 but can change to others with alt+2 or alt+3?
<Bou> toby_: what if you type sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4 in a console?
<toby_> A-ha... looks promising. But why isn't it showing up in Adept?
<Bou> good question
<Bou> actually i don't see it neither in adept
<Bou> i installed it from konsole
<toby_> Bou: Okay, great, I have Amarok 2 now, thanks. There must be something wrong with Adept.
<Bou> toby_: it worked?
<Bou> ok
<toby_> Shall I submit a bug on this do you think?
<Bou> talk of it on #kde maybe someone can explain it
<Bou> maybe it's because it's a third app repository?
<edju> I've googled till I've gone nuts.  Kaffeine keeps reporting the dvd is encrypted, even though libdvdcss is installed.  Any pointers, solutions?
<genii> edju: libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 are installed?
<edju> genii, Yes, both.
<genii> edju: Perhaps you are trying to play a dvd which is from a different region than your dvd player is set for
<Skulblaka> o_O
<Skulblaka> mais, vous etes anglais?
<Goan> Applications like firefox, evolution mail, etc keeps on hanging every so often on my hardy machine. Could there be some bad process?
<Goan> and i am left with no other option but to kill those process, and restart them.
<jatt> Hi,  u guys know any good app to mount iso i used giso but its really slow and didnt like it much.
<jedix> hehe, so the nightly build of the 9th seems to have a problem unlocking
<jedix> the desktop lock doesn't recognize my passwd
<jatt> help please
<Skulblaka> quelqu'un parle français? :s
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Skulblaka> cool
<Perun> waht a burn prog should I use with KDE4?
<mkargar> hello,how to upgrade kubuntu 8.4.1 to 8.10 by dvd?
<mkargar> ?
<nethans> hi guys..
<nethans> I'mm working with ubuntu.. but I dont know which vertion I'm using.. I did a uname -a.. but I'd like to know if my vertion is feisty or what
<bibek> hi everyone
<landonis> Hi all! Does anyone know a way of pointing kde3 packages that call main kde components to the new kde4 counterparts? I am getting errors of 'Could not launch the browser. Could not find service 'kfmclient'' and 'Could not launch the KDE Help Center. Could not find service 'khelpcenter''  I am running Kubuntu 8.10 and these programs are installed but there seems to be something stopping kde3 programs recognising and using them
<landonis> . If anyone could please point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it.
<JamesSVK> in amarok dont work the keyboard mutlimedia keys
<JamesSVK> how to solve it?
<Ch1ppy> hey, dolphin lets me tag files with things, but that's kind of useless if I can't search by those tags... is there a way to search for files with a specific tag?
<mini-man> Ok, so I just broke my KDE 4.1 install on my EEEPC by attempting to upgrade to 4.2 beta 1 via Kubuntu's experimental repo, but the upgrade seemed to work, no errors, but kwin gripes about a missing .so. Any ideas?
<mini-man> kwin doesn't start, I have no connection, with no way to focus windows..
<Ch1ppy> actually, I guess a better question for me now is how do I get strigi working? I can't search it...
<jussi01> mini-man: try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<mini-man> jussi01: can't get connected to wifi
<janorcutt> !strigi
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<jussi01> mini-man: cant you breifly plugin somewhere?
<mini-man> probably broke the eee network support because the update apparently overrode the eeepc kernel
<mini-man> I'll try..
<Ch1ppy> janorcutt: Yes. I have strigi installed and such. But if I try to search it via the applet I get "Protocol not supported strigi" from Konqueror and I don't know of another way to search it?
<mini-man> sec
<dragon_> good eveening
<dragon_> compiz in kubuntu 8.10 ---------bad
<jussi01> dragon_: no need for it - use the kwin effects
<JuJuBee> What is the command to find out what ip's google uses?
<dragon_> but it loads on boot!
<dragon_> and crashes.
<jussi01> JuJuBee: ping google.com
<JuJuBee> That will only reveal one... google uses (so do others) many ip's...
<jussi01> JuJuBee: yeah, true
<genii> JuJuBee: I like the "showip" firefox extension
<JuJuBee> Found it...   dig txt _spf.google.com | grep spf
<chase_>  hey whats the cmd in vim to yank 2 lines? isnt it y2l?
<Black_Monkey> hi, all my keyboard shortcuts stopped working, and when I tried to go into the kcm module, it gave this error: http://pastebin.com/d6489c772
<nedim> How to open kdx (lexe extension)
<Skulblaka> kdx :x i read "kids"
<raymears> hi everyone. one question, if i may: is there any possibility of using the plasmoids from jaunty (beta) - which i've installed alongside intrepid -  in intrepid?
<sere_> where can i get flash 9 a
<sere_> anyone know where can i get flash 9
<krio> hi every body
<krio> the questio is:
<krio> may i upgrade the ooo 3.0 and gimp 2.6 on my kubuntu 7.04
<krio> ??
<chase_>  sere_: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<sere_> chase_: thats for 10 i need 9 :o
<Guest53960> hey
<chase_>  sere_: why dont you look in the package manager for 9?
<sere_> chase_: its not there
<chase_>  sere_: http://www.adobe.com/support/flashplayer/downloads.html#fp9 - this has all sorts of updates and whatnot for the developers and such. try looking through the adobe website
<sere_> chase_: thanks :)
<chase_>  sere_: scratch that. go here http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_14266&sliceId=2
<sere_> chase_: ok thanks
<krio> no one can help me??'
<Black_Monkey> krio: you could try googling packages, but maybe such new versions won't be available for 7.04
<krio> yes black i've got the pakage. deb, but i wont be sure
<krio> and no make mistake
<raymears> doesn't seem like there's much going on in here right now. but i'll ask again: is there any possibility of using the plasmoids from jaunty (beta) - which i've installed alongside intrepid -  in intrepid? thanks
<krio> in synaptic there are two way to remove packages, what are the difference??
<genii> raymears: You might want to ask in #ubuntu+1    ( #kubuntu+1 just forwards there)
<raymears> genii: thanks
<sere_> i use fluxbox and trying to use a screen saver....anyone know how i would do that with kscreensaver
<hardyharhar> hi
<hardyharhar> can someone tell me how to get kde4 in hardy ?
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<genii> hardyharhar: kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<hardyharhar> I read that replaces kde3
<val_> problem with my adept manager cant open it help?
<hardyharhar> val_: open it in the command line and see what the output is
<hardyharhar> genii: does that replace the kde3 in hardy or not?
<hardyrr> val_: you can't use the lock, so some program is already using it. i don't know how to tell you without using the command line though
<genii> hardyrr: In hardy it makes another ~/.kde4 folder. In Ibex is when the kubuntu-desktop package changed, it defaults to ~/.kde which will overwrite any older kde
<hardyrr> genii: that's great.
<HavocXphere> To clear the lock: Press ctrl-F2 type in konsole, hit enter, type in "sudo dpkg --configure -a" without the "" things and hit enter again.
<bobesponja> my amarok2 can't play mp3, anything I need to install? (used to work with 1.x)
<eagles0513875> bobesponja its working fine still for me
<eagles0513875> bobesponja try installing ubuntu-restriced-extras thats what i had to do to get mp3 support unless there is some other issue which im not sure of
<hardyrr> genii: that's for kde 4.0 damn it. i was hoping at least 4.1
<hardyrr> but thanks anyway
<jackd> i am the only one who can't directly unpack a tar.gz using dolphin?
<Black_Monkey> jackd: nope. I think there's something on www.kde-look.org to do that
<hardyrr> jackd: that's for 4.2 only , at least the time I tried 4.1, it wasn't possible yet. you had to open it in ark
<jackd> thx. i keep using the dolphin intern console if its not supported right now :) thanks anyway. just wanted to know.
<urmas_> hi
<hardyrr> bobesponja: if you still can't read mp3 in amarok, I just read it could be because of the backend, you should need to switch the backend to xine, that is somewhere in the system settings / audio
<comedit> I have a few virtual machines running locally in vmware server I need to access these on port 22 however locally it seems not possible
<comedit> anybody an idea what could be wrong, I am sure port 22 is open on this machine
<sere_> i use fluxbox and trying to use a screen saver....anyone know how i would do that with kscreensaver
<comedit> virtual machine i mean
<sere_> how do i start kscreensaver in fluxbox
<jackd> comedit: do you have configured your VMs to bridged network or NAT?
<gab3> any way in the shell to identify what TYPE of dram your computer uses?
<genii> gab3:  sudo lshw -v -class memory          might tell you some things.
<jackd> gab3: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/check-ram-speed-linux/
<gab3> awesome.
<gab3> secondly.
<gab3> i have a .toc file, and a bin/WAV set (this is not a standard ISO image, it is a turbografx CD) which cdrdao will happily burn to disc.  but i want to make an *image* from that toc file
<gab3> ideas?
<genii> !info mdf2iso
<ubottu> mdf2iso (source: mdf2iso): A simple utility to convert mdf to iso / cue / toc images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<benbloom> I get a strange error when trying to enable zeroconf via kcontrol: "/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi: command not found" and it's true. there is no enable_avahi anywhere on my system. how do i enable avahi? my mt-daapd server is not working :'(
<benbloom> ps- I'm happy to do it via CLI. only thing is I can't seem to make it work that way
<jared555> is there currently much of a point in running kubuntu 64bit on desktops?
<jared555> last time I tried 64 bit on linux it was NOT fun
<genii> jared555: Mostly for >3.2 Gb support
<jackd> jared555:  only if you have >=4 gb ram and REALLY want to use it. imo...
<jackd> yeah. exactly
<benbloom> jared555: I've found K64 Hardy to work VERY well.
<jared555> why not just activate 4GB support on the 32bit kernel?
<benbloom> but I haven't been able to get it working with >=4gb I though it was hardware problems
<jackd> jared555: you can use PAE to use of more than 4gb. but a single app will never can make use more ram than on a 32bit sys. however you can run the app twice :)
<jared555> k.
<jared555> thanks.... I think I am just going to install 32bit for now
<jackd> good choice
<jared555> lol
<jared555> well AFK.... going to reboot this virus infested windows box
<benbloom> anyone know about zeroconf/avahi?
<hardyrr> what's the advantage to 64 bit anyway? a little more speed? ( i speak for the average desktop computer )
<genii> hardyrr: Well, for instance I can create 3 64bit virtual machines and run them in a 4Gb each environment leaving 4Gb for the host
<jackd> imagine a motorway with 2 "slots" as 32 bit. and a motorway with 6 "slot" as 64bit. if you have a car for instance you are equal fast on 2 "slots" like in "6"slots :) thats why you wont feel a lot of speed as desktopuser. but on optimized apps like some md5 cracker you will feel a difference
<hardyrr> jackd: right, in the specialized apps the difference is felt, forgot about those.
<hardyrr> genii: how the "hell" do you run 3 vm's each with 4GB mapped in a computer with only 4GB ram? virtual memory?
<genii> hardyrr: No, I have a 64bit install, with 16Gb
<genii> hardyrr: So 3x4Gb is 12 and leaving 4 for host OS
<hardyrr> ah, that's why asked for the average computer, there's a reason super computers use 64 bits, so the host can use more than 4GB ram :P
<jackd> they can host more than 4 gb ram AND the apps can actually use more than 4gb ram. *thats* the diff against 32bit+PAE
<hardyrr> of course
<Pete_R> hello everyone! Can anyone can tell me how do I make taskbar pannel autohide?
<Pete_R> I've installed Kiba-dock and I want to hide main pannel to gain space
<hardyrr> Pete_R: you mean the plasma pannel?
<Pete_R> yes probably (blush) I don't know exactly how it is named
<kevbuntu> hey everybody- i'm sure this has been answered already today, but i haven't been in the channel all day, so i am sorry if i am making people repeat themselves ;)
<hardyrr> neither do I, I asked because they are different in kde3 and 4
<hardyrr> you can only hide it in kde4.2 , so if you're using kubuntu 8.10, you can't do it yet
<kevbuntu> i was wondering why i am having trouble getting the stable version of Amarok2 on my kubuntu intrepid
<kevbuntu> i followed the tutorials on the website
<kevbuntu> and at amarok's website
<kevbuntu> but adept is not giving me amarok2??
<JontheEchidna> kevbuntu: amarok-kde4 is the package to install
<kevbuntu> JontheEchidna: for the stable release of amarok2??
<JontheEchidna> yes
<kevbuntu> it's not showing up in adept, can i get it in apt-get??
<JontheEchidna> yes
<kevbuntu> ok
<kevbuntu> thanks
<Jared555> hey, I am getting a buffer io error on device sr0 when trying to start the installer on kubuntu 8.10.... any ideas what would be causing this?
<JontheEchidna> I get that error too, it's not really an issue in my experience
<hardyrr> Jared555: i'm gonna guess problems reading from the cd
<Jared555> taking quite some time to boot up
<Nicolae> Jared555: I've had that issue with a bad burn before
<Jared555> guess I will try reburning the disk..... thanks
<Nicolae> try verifying it first.
<hardyrr> Jared555: could be from the reader....
<Nicolae> "Check CD for Defects" or whatnot.
<hardyrr> but yeah, go with check cd for defects
<kevbuntu> JontheEchidna: i got it just fine through apt-get... thanks for your help!
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<kevbuntu> JontheEchidna: do you think Kubuntu is aware of that package not being there? i.e. should I make a bug report, or do you think the Kubuntu folks are all over it already and it will be fixed soon?
<JontheEchidna> It's a known bug with adept
<JontheEchidna> running: sudo update-apt-xapian-index should fix it
<JontheEchidna> (make it appear)
<Pete_R> so, is there any way for me to hide the main (taskbar) pannel in kubuntu 8.10?
<powertool08> I'm trying to use vnc over a ssh tunnel and it is unusably slow, whats a recommended upload speed for the vncserver to be on? Mine is 512kb/s up
<kevbuntu> JontheEchidna: thanks... i ran the command. didn't check adept to see if it's there, but i'm sure it worked.
<ian__> help please.... openoffice no longer works after upgrading today.  Crashes upon opening (after presentation wizard).  Theirs a weird border also around buttons
<kevbuntu> ian__: that makes no sense. hahaha... what version did you upgrade to??
<hardyrr> ian__: you could try and remove the openoffice settings folder, after backing up of course
<ian__> 3.0.0-6
<hardyrr> that sort of stuff is usually configuration file related, because there would be no way they packaged a broken openoffice
<ian__> I just renamed the .openoffice.org directory and re-tryed running the program, but the same thing happened
<ian__> I think it's more complicated because of the weird graphics/button
<hardyrr> i'm out of suggestions :(
<hardyrr> unless... some sort of shared library left behing
<hardyrr> *behind
<ian__> is there a way to downgrade?
<hardyrr> and i don't know how to find those
<hardyrr> sure, sudo apt-get remove <package-name>
<hardyrr> and then go to openoffice get the 2.4 or something
<ian__> the previous 3.0.0 package worked fine though... I can't select a version from the sources?
<hardyrr> don't know
<hardyrr> not throught apt-get though, you'd have to get lucky and find a website mirroring an older package
<ian__> ok... first I'll try removing everything and then re-installing the package
<hardyrr> good luck with that, it's a nasty problem
<sigma__> guys on kde4.2 - hows the konq browsing speed now? still really lagging behind firefox?
<hardyrr> if you use the webkit part, it's quite speedy. and firefox is slower in linux than in windows ( with my experience at least ).
<ian__> Well it works now!  But I must not have installed some themes or something because it's very plain
<ian__> I wonder if the theme was the problem
<hardyrr> lol -_-
<hardyrr> install the theme and see for youself
<sigma__> hardyrr: how do you use webkit in konq kde4.1.3?
<hardyrr> let me see if it's possible first, I tried it in opensuse 11.0 virtual machine
<paolo__> come si usa?
<hardyrr> surely it's only a package away
<paolo__> a hok
<ian__> yup!  it was the openoffice-kde package
<ian__> kills it
<hardyrr> great, now you know the problem, and maybe a bug report ? hehe
<hardyrr> sigma__: try this: sudo apt-get install webkitkde
<sigma__> hardyrr: i found this package - libkdewebkit1 - but how do i enable it once installed?
<hardyrr> sigma__: you need to be in browser mode, and then for each page you switch the view mode
<hardyrr> but... you could make it default for html documents of course
<thumper> where did the intrepid kdiff3 package go?
<sigma__> hardyrr: what about php docs?
<hardyrr> you need to remember that it's quite unfinished, doesn't support a lot of features, like netscape plugins
<hardyrr> that too sure
<hardyrr> brb, gonna pay the pizza gu
<hardyrr> sigma__: did you figure it out by now?
<sigma__> hardyrr: yeah u can say that again!! its not the greatest on formatting! but it is really fast! gives me firefox speeds in konq. if they finish it, it will be great
<sigma__> im back to khtml for now, if they put its formatting in webkit you will have one mother of a web engine:) glad to see something is being done about khtml's sluggishness though. facebook is horrible on it, not to mention not supporting the chat feature at all
<hardyrr> sigma__: the same thing happens with a lot of sites and their web apps, because they don't code the site thinking about every browser. and that's why konqueror will always have trouble in rendering, and opera too for that matter. web devs code for the 3 most used engines, and that's it
<hardyrr> that said, even if konq gets decent webkit, the extensions will always be missing though.
<tyfon> khtml is fine :) (prepares to get flamed)
<hardyrr> tyfon: depends on where you browse :)
<tyfon> but seriously.. it is a _lot_ faster since 3.x at least for sites with huges tables.. and it renders mostly everything for me at meast :p
<tyfon> yeah i know
<sigma__> tyfon: we wont flame you! it is fine, just a tad bit sluggish
<tyfon> ;)
<tyfon> compared to 3.x its lightning fast me thinks
<sigma__> hardyrr: so much for universal web standards! ie stuffed that one up big time
<tyfon> ^^
<Kovert> any one have the rss plasmoind working? In other words Imine isntr fetching
<hardyrr> sigma__: I don't think it's just web standards, if it were, why couldn't I use gmail chat in a konqueror engine?
<hardyrr> google made the chat work in firefox, surely it followed some standards...
<marco_> ciao
<tyfon> yeah i find that kind of odd too hardyrr.. i noticed that
<sigma__> hardyrr: fair enough, however i have found that konq picks up alot of coding errors on sites esp those hosted on ms servers
<tyfon> hotmail is a pain to browse with khtml
<tyfon> not that i use it.. but still
<sigma__> hardyrr: gmail says it doesn't support konq as a official browser, its not on the list
<Kovert> wow no one uses the RSS plasmoid?
<sigma__> tyfon: hotmail is for ie users:)
<sigma__> Kovert: where is it?
<hardyrr> sigma__: why shouldn't they if they can code against firefox and safari?
<Kovert> 4.2 it's a new plasmoid
<hardyrr> they outright filter browsers that are not ie/firefox or safari, I think opera is unsupported
<sigma__> hardyrr: thats what I dont get, because isnt safari based on khtml?
<tyfon> hmm.. did your try with diff agent-id?
<hardyrr> tyfon: I did, but didn't work as well
<tyfon> ah ok
<sigma__> google hosted the kde launch event but they dont officially support konq. how strange?
<hardyrr> microsoft made silverlight yet, but some of their sites still use flash
<tyfon> *chuckle*
<hardyrr> that doesn't mean diddly squat :)
<tyfon> at least they made hotmail run on windows and not freebsd after a while
<tyfon> after failing a few times trying first ;)
<hardyrr> they figured the support would be cheaper, performance wasn't on their minds lol
<sigma__> i have only seen one silverlight site and it too had a non-silverlight version
<Kovert> Thought it was silver fish and I stpeed on it
<Kovert> well stepped
<tyfon> i kind of hope it will be a success and open instead of flash
<tyfon> i hate flash with a passion
<burn_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Kovert> flesh?
<hardyrr> well, the silverlight advantage is the programming
<sigma__> only bill knew how to run that company, since vista i have lost all hope in it. even hp wants to make their own linux based os because they get too many complaints from biz clients
<hardyrr> that's where microsoft shines, makes programming better. like they did in the xbox 360
<Kovert> silverlight works better then my RSS plazmoid
<tyfon> hardyrr: i'd like to hear that from you after writing something in mfc ;)
<hardyrr> tyfon: they offer the best IDE there is ( debatable i'm sure... ) , and I only tried playing in c# and .Net
<hardyrr> what I mean is, try programming in actionscript, and then silverlight, and you'll probably figure out which is better
<hardyrr> for playing videos, that's a different story. i have no idea which plays them faster
<hardyrr> but there weren't many complaints during the olympics were there? except for linux users...
<tyfon> no there wasn't
<hardyrr> anyway, i'm more interested in seeing what the <video> tag firefox is get us. hopefully ogg and theora can be as easy to use as a flash player
<tyfon> yeah
<tyfon> lets hope they follow and implement it in IE too..
<tyfon> flash needs to die lol
<nikola> Lolzorz
<hardyrr> haha, they will, with windows media player like codecs :S , you will have to install codecs to go to wikipedia :(
<nikola> But..Club penguin is written in Flash :O
<hardyrr> not club penguin :(
<hardyrr> well, for me flash can still live for games and some moronic web sites, but for video something else ffs..
<tyfon> the worst is entering a site consisting of 1 flash app
<tyfon> and no html equivalent
<slapstics-12> Hello all I just installed the kubuntu-desktop over my ubuntu 8.10 install. I love it so far but it seems to be missing the kwin install and firefox UI seems a bit chopped together. Any assistance is appreciated :D
<tyfon> missing kwin?
<cw5411> Anyone here good with making bridges for virtual box?
<slapstics-12> tyfon: so it seems I am using the kde 4.2 beta though
<hardyrr> cw5411: sure, in windows, I suck at networking in linux
<cw5411> hardyrr: like me huh?
<tyfon> slapstics-12: you are in kde now?
<slapstics-12> yes i am
<hardyrr> but the manual gives a few instructions about linux bridges
<tyfon> do a "ps aux | grep kwin" in konsole and see if something popps out
<tyfon> (without the quotes ;)
<cw5411> I want my virtual machiens on the same network as my actual machine. What happens is, either my vritual machine is connected or my actual is connected, not both.
<slapstics-12> tyfon: alex      5661  1.6  1.9  60748 19980 ?        S    15:21   1:52 kwin -session 10c67a7572000122887520200000212090000_1228875889_176993
<slapstics-12> that's the output
<tyfon> you're fine in regards to kwin then :)
<nikola> Kwin For the Win! ;d
<nikola> :D
<tyfon> :)
<hardyrr> since we're all kde folks around here...
<hardyrr> does anyone know a good way to switch a window to another desktop without using the mouse
<hardyrr> that's the one thing I liked in gnome
<slapstics-12> Oh man i found the effects configs...sorry for the dummy question, thanks for the help tyfon
<tyfon> no problem :)
<tyfon> what do you mean about firefox is chopped together?
<nikola> idk...
<lucax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83728/   hey guys i get this error when i try to install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<nikola> i don't speak spanish...
<nikola> And Licax, try to download the official KDE desktop Ubuntu www.kubuntu.org
<slapstics-12> tyfon: the tabs ui and fonts cross I'll post a screen cap in a sec if you'd like
<tyfon> lucax: try kubuntu-desktop
<lucax> ok thanks
<tyfon> slapstics-12: hmm.. i'm not really a firefox user, but can't hurt to have a look :)
<tyfon> hardyrr: try ctrl+F1 to Fn
<hardyrr> tyfon: that just switches, a good thing is to switch and take the window along :)
<tyfon> to move an app to another desktop you mean?
<hardyrr> yeah
<tyfon> ah ;)
<tyfon> i don't know that
<lucax> if i do kubuntu-desktop it tries to install kde3, and still get same problems with kde4-desktop
<hardyrr> it's a pain in the ass going through each window and moving it with 3 clicks
<tyfon> lucax: ah you are running hardy?
<slapstics-12> tyfon: http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/5003/snapshot1lc6.png sorry for delay had to read up on ksnapshot :D
<lucax> tyfon, yes
<tyfon> hmm
<tyfon> thats odd.. i was under the impressio that kubuntu-kde4-desktop would work there :o
<hardyrr> lucax: sudo apt-get install -f
<hardyrr> then try again
<hardyrr> also try sudo apt-get autoremove
<tyfon> slapstics-12: that's ugly :p
<lucax> did it, nothing happens
<hardyrr> lucax: but you should now install kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<slapstics-12> tyfon: yea it is
<slapstics-12> but the rest of kde4 makes up for it
<tyfon> try using konqueror for a bit :)
<lucax> hardyrr, i cant
<tyfon> i googled firefox ugly kubuntu intrepid and there are 7k hits hehe
<hardyrr> ok, out of ideas :( , i ran into that error myself and that's how i solved it lol
<hardyrr> but there weren't that many packages
<slapstics-12> tyfon: well looks like I got no choice but to use konq
<tyfon> ah installed it here now
<nikola> How can i play Counter-Strike on Kubuntu? ;d
<tyfon> it looks just as ugly
<nikola> :D
<tyfon> nikola: wine ;)
<nikola> Ohhh  lol , thanks :D
<Adola> Wine
<slapstics-12> is good
<nikola> I know, i like black wine
<nikola> LOL, just kiddding
<lucax> solve it, repos problem
<lucax> thanks
<tyfon> cool :)
<slapstics-12> konq doesnt have adblock?
<hardyrr> konq3 had it, don't know about konq4
<slapstics-12> found it
 * Kovert is running intrepid on a brand new lenovo S10E after ripping out horrible Suse Enterprise
<slapstics-12> hmm to many options hidden in kde lol
<tyfon> well at least they are there ;)
<hardyrr> that's the way to go, hide the most obscure, show the most used
<force> how to upgrade to kde 4.2, i pasted addresses to third-party software from kubuntu website but it do not show kde4.2
<slapstics-12> well it's actually called 4.1.8
<slapstics-12> dunno if that'll help
<toby> Can anyone advise on why my systray icons are occasionally missing? See this pic: http://asktoby.is-a-geek.com/~toby/kde4SysTray.jpeg
<tyfon> nvidia+
<tyfon> ?
<toby> I have an nvidia card, yes. It happens whether I turn compositing on or off.
<tyfon> i have issues almost like that on my laptop
<tyfon> but fine on my workstation
<tyfon> both nvidia though (9500 something in laptop and 9800 gtx in workstation)
<nikola> OK,i tried counter strike with wine...
<toby> I'm thinking of trading my nvidia (Geforce 6 series) with an ATI card.
<nikola> And...ZOMG....!!!
<nikola> The screen is upside down <_<
<tyfon> hahaha
<force> how to upgrade to kde 4.2, i pasted addresses to third-party software from kubuntu website but it do not show kde4.2
<tyfon> toby: nvidia has started implementing accelerated h264, mpeg and vc-1 in their linux drivers.. i'd wait a bit and see
<tyfon> that is for g92+ nvidia cards
<tyfon> so you'd have to get a new one in any case
<ImLiz> Hi, all, question, if I want to upgrade from dapper-drake to hardy-heron will it be installed over my current version or is it integrated??
<slapstics-12> force: are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<toby> The ATI drivers are open source now for around a year... I guess they're pretty good by now
<nikola> ImLiz: it will overwrite it...
<nikola> i think
<force> slapstics-12: kubuntu 8.10
<tyfon> not sure.. a friend of mine has the hd4350 and he gets black screen.. i haven't been over there to look at it yet
<tyfon> he tried to install intrepid today
<ImLiz> nikola: thx
<nikola> ImLiz: np
<bob__> You down with OPP?
<bob__> Yeah you know me!
<PSiL0> toby:  Don't the open source ATI drivers lack 3d acceleration?
<slapstics-12> force: did you also enable the recommended updates check in adept?
<toby> PSiL0: I don't know... thanks for the warning
<PSiL0> toby: common rule of thumb (as of this moment): nvidia=crappy hardware, good driver support; ATI=better hardware, crappy driver support
<force> slapstics-12: no i have all updates disabled but i want manually to update to kde42 beta
<tyfon> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123091  <-- this is a very compelling reason to go nvidia
<toby> My geforce 6-series is performing like a pig :(
<tyfon> don't need 3 ghz core2 cpu to play 1080p h264 video :)
<tyfon> but its still only weeks old
<PSiL0> toby: That being said, I have ATI mobility x2300 on my laptop running on the fglrx (ATI) nonpropietary drivers on kubuntu 8.10, and I've been liking it so far
<tyfon> yeah i suspect i have to install fglrx at my friends machine
<tyfon> to get the hd4350 working
<eagles0513875> PSiL0 no they dont lack 3d acceleration i have open gl enabled on my 3 yr old laptop
<eagles0513875> but ihave an older machine
<toby> Are you using Konversation right now? When I resize my konversation window by dragging it at the corner it re-draws about once per second
<eagles0513875> one downside bout ati is the crappy linux drivers
<tyfon> ouch
<eagles0513875> newer hardware its hard to get the open gl stuff working wiht ati
<eagles0513875> granted now on my older card its working fine outa box but in the beginning it was a nightmare to get it working tyfon
<tyfon> yeah
<tyfon> i had a laptop with the x700 card :p
<tyfon> it was a pita too.. black screen and everything
<eagles0513875> i have a 200m card
<eagles0513875> i have a link somewhere in my gmail that i could dig up that might help u out
<eagles0513875> ati and broadcom are rather nasty stuff to work with
<tyfon> i'll just try fglrx at first i think
<tyfon> boot into single user first
<eagles0513875> tyfon what version u on
<eagles0513875> interepid
<tyfon> yeah
<toby> I'm assuming 1fps in Konversation resizing is not normal then :)
<eagles0513875> no its not
<slapstics-12> force: you have to use adept for kde4.2 to add the adress as the source since updating to kde 4.2 beta you gotta install all the upgraded dependencies, it'd be alot easier to use a pkg manager such as adept than doing it manually
<eagles0513875> tyfon open jockey and it should find the proper driver for the card
<eagles0513875> !jockey | tyfon
<tyfon> yeah but X won't start :p
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey
<tyfon> he just gets a black screen
<eagles0513875> ahhhhh
<PSiL0> ahhh
<tyfon> i'm ok with bash
<eagles0513875> toby did u change something in the xorg.conf
<PSiL0> yeah, the newer ati cards (like mine) lack foss support
<force> slapstics-12: you mean from add remove software
<tyfon> toby: http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/KDE4-NVIDIA
<eagles0513875> no offense to anyone im sticking with nvidia
<tyfon> not sure if it applies to your card
<tyfon> maybe
<PSiL0> yeah, I gave up on fedora 10 after trying to get fglrx to work
<eagles0513875> !reconfigure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure
<eagles0513875> toby try this dpkg -reconfigure Xorg
<tyfon> toby: are you running nvidia's drivers or the standard nv driver?
<tyfon> (did you install a new driver?)
<toby> eagles0513875: Not manually changed xorg.conf, no, but I have used nvidia-settings to modify it
<toby> eagles0513875: I'm running latest drivers from nvidia
<tyfon> ah
<tyfon> hmm
<eagles0513875> thats funny i have an 8800gt and it works fine no problems wiht latest
<tyfon> actually.. the old nv driver might own it in 2d performance
<eagles0513875> i had no problems with the newest or one before
<tyfon> toby: if you replace "nvidia" with "nv" in xorg.conf and restart the xserver... see if that helps.. make sure to backup xorg.conf first
<Kovert> the wifi network app in the bottom right of the screen knetwork? is there a better replacement for that
<tyfon> eagles0513875: yeah i have a 8800 gts in another computer and no issues with it either
<eagles0513875> is this a desktop or laptop toby
<toby> Desktop, with two concurrent users on VT7 and 9
<slapstics-12> force: yea
<tyfon> hmm
<toby> http://techbase.kde.org/User:Lemma/KDE4-NVIDIA indicates that the problem is solved in latest drivers
<tyfon> might not be a good idea to put in the "nv" driver then
<toby> ..if you read to the bottom
<tyfon> oh
<eagles0513875> O_o
<tyfon> yeah
<force> slapstics-12: i do not see kde 4.2 only 4.1.80 updates
<tyfon> force: thats the correct ones
<eagles0513875> i dont get that
<tyfon> 4.2 beta
<eagles0513875> im on 4.1 and dont have issues
<slapstics-12> force: 4.1.8 = 4.2 beta
<eagles0513875> if your running the beta expect something like that
<FM2n-> man
<FM2n-> linux sux
<eagles0513875> but 4.1 i dont think you would have issues toby
<FM2n-> so damn hard to get workingi
<force> slapstics-12: ok thanks i launch upgrade
<eagles0513875> fm its not hard takes time and patience
<slapstics-12> force: no problem hope you enjoy kde 4.2
<Kovert> FM2n-: is it hard I never noticed
<FM2n-> i am american
<eagles0513875> same here fm
<FM2n-> i have no patience!
<eagles0513875> lol
<Kovert> I am hungry
<FM2n-> hungry is universal
<eagles0513875> fm if u dont have patience for trouble shooting stuff stick to windows
<Kovert> I thought it was Paramont?
<FM2n-> i love the ubuntu interface
<eagles0513875> lol
<toby> Kovert: No, lunch is paramount.
<FM2n-> but it can be frustrating
<eagles0513875> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Kovert> o Lunch why not?
<eagles0513875> !ot | Kovert
<ubottu> Kovert: please see above
<FM2n-> why cant i just double click on an .exe file and have it do everything for me
<eagles0513875> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7330 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<Kovert> eagles0513875: got it :-(
<slapstics-12> FM2n-: they have it it's called .deb
<eagles0513875> FM2n- u need wine for that to work
<eagles0513875> if its a windows program
<FM2n-> very funny
<Kovert> eagles0513875: the wifi network app in the bottom right of the screen knetwork? is there a better replacement for that
<eagles0513875> and any native linux programs need to be .deb or compiled from source if they are packaged in other formats
<Kovert> I figured I had your attention now
<eagles0513875> Kovert i use knetwork not sure of alternatives
<FM2n-> can u use windows drivers in linux?
<FM2n-> wifi specifically
<tyfon> yes
<Kovert> ok thx
<FM2n-> no way!
<FM2n-> windows sux
<eagles0513875> FM2n- yes u need ndiswrapper to do it
<tyfon> FM2n-: via ndiswrapper
<eagles0513875> lol
<eagles0513875> im out guys its late here and im bout to faceplant in the keyboard
<eagles0513875> night all
<tyfon> laters
<toby> I'm going to turn in now too, I'll try the nv drivers tomorrow, Thanks for the advice peops
<fabiosarts> hi =)
<Kovert> eagles0513875: wicd is what I wanted
<nikola> Wanna hear a joke?
<nikola> What did the sea say to me?
<nikola> Nothing, it just waves.
<antoranz> Hi, guys!
<antoranz> I can't get the compiz cube to work
<antoranz> I removed all the *compiz* files form my home and started over
<antoranz> increased my number of desktops and enabled the cube... and it simply doesn't work
<antoranz> I acn't even switch to a different desktop
<antoranz> any idea what I should try?
<genii> antoranz: Maybe ask them in #compiz-fusion channel :)
<antoranz> let me see there
<rogerio> oi
<rogerio> algum brasileiro?
<rogerio> aki so tem fresco
<hardyrr> the thing i absolutely hate about kde4 is if you want to select the edge of a window it's just 1 pixel
<Tm_T> !br | rogerio
<ubottu> rogerio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TimS> Art
<TimS> Arg!*
<TimS> My sound keeps dying
<TimS> Whenever I have a flash video using sound, it breaks Amarok and it just skips tracks really fast without playing anything
<TimS> Flash must be broken for me atm, going full screen kills firefox
<tyfon> flash sucks :p
<hardyrr> TimS: thanks for the heads up, I think that's my problem lol
<TimS> Flash seems to have broken recently :/
<nikola> I like flash because Club Penguin is written in it :D :D :D
<hardyrr> what's broken is linux sound stuff....
<hardyrr> oss / alsa / pulse audio / esd / arts blablabla
<isaacj87> Has KDE 4.2 beta 2 been tagged yet?
 * cuznt is *** the metabeta ***
<hardyrr> I'm going now, happy linuxing
<hardyrr> bye
<nikola> BYe
<skole> Hi! How to find out if I have a 32 or 64 bit processor? And what OS I have?
#kubuntu 2008-12-11
<tyfon> did you change your os at some point?
<bashbin> hi
<bashbin> there is a file I am searching for
<bashbin> this file defines my documents location to be in ~/Documents/
<bashbin> this affects for example kwrite
<bashbin> when I want to save a file,  it opens ~/Documents/ by default
<bashbin> it should open ~/  by default
<tyfon> bashbin: do you mean the button in the file dialog?
<bashbin> tyfon, no?
<tyfon> do you have a mac?
<bashbin> no *g*
<tyfon> ;)
<bashbin> a toshiba laptop
<tyfon> then you have windows probably
<bashbin> yep, Windows 8.04
<bashbin> ;)
<tyfon> oh it came preinstalled with that?
<tyfon> erm
<bashbin> tyfon, no I installed it by myself
<tyfon> rofl
<tyfon> sorry
<tyfon> i thought i was talking to skole :p
<bashbin> tyfon :)
<bashbin> tyfon, please open kwrite
<bashbin> ALT+F2 -> kwrite
<bashbin> CTRL + S  to save it
<bashbin> the default location to be displayed in the "Save Dialoque" is  ~/Documents
<bashbin> this also effects many other programs
<tyfon> hmm
<bashbin> tyfon, bye bye :) thx!
<antoranz> Hi (again), Guys!
<antoranz> A friend of mine is trying to setup a smtp account in kmail and it is not working
<antoranz> when she hits OK, the account is not added
<antoranz> I just tried with a different user in the same host and it does work for me
<antoranz> what can I do?
<nmk> Is there any version of Skype on Kubuntu Linux that we can use? and which one is recommended?
<Adola> You wanting voice chats?
<nmk> no, just a response to my query
<Adola> Kopete supports webcam.  But, I'm pretty sure there is a "Skype" for Kubuntu.
<nmk> oh, interesting. Is it provided in the default bundled package?
<nmk> or is it separately downloadable?
<Pici> No, Skype is not open source.  You should be able to find it in the medibuntu repository.
<Pici> !medibuntu | nmk
<ubottu> nmk: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<nmk> talk 'where does the medibuntu repository reside'
<Pici> nmk: Hm? What do you mean?
<genii> nmk: If you visit the URL provided above it gives instructions on how to add the repository from there into your ubuntu system
<Adola> You have to add the deb://whateveritis to your sources.  And update.
<Adola> I believe.
<nmk> I'm proceeding through the link provided, but haven't found the add repository instructions yet
<genii> nmk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<FM2n-> how do i make ubuntu NOT suck
<Adola> Isn't that called Trolling?  And, Ubuntu doesn't SUCK.
<Adola> UAK
<genii> FM2n: Learn to use it
<genii> Bah, too late
<Adola> He's a wind$dows user.
<Adola> SORRY :D  Window$
<FM2n-> lol
<iLOVEwinXP> =)
 * iLOVEwinXP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Adola> o.O
<Clyde> What don't you like about Ubuntu?
<iLOVEwinXP> mostly the drivers
<Adola> Video drivers?
<iLOVEwinXP> once thats all settled, i love it
<Adola> OR WiFI drives?
<iLOVEwinXP> wifi
<Adola> Ndiswrapper.
<Clyde> :(
<Clyde> Wifi worked out-of-the-box for me
<FM2n> im on ubuntu rright now
<FM2n> and whats up with the keyboard delay control
<FM2n> the adjustments make little to no difference
<Adola> You can change that.
<FM2n> its still fasttttttttttttttt
<FM2n> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Adola> Yeah, which is how it should be.
<FM2n> they delay should be able to be longer
<FM2n> i type double letters at times
<Pici> File a bug then.
<Adola> You can set the delay longer.
<Pici> Or look at the existing bugs to see if it was fixed for newer KDE releases.
<FM2n> noooooo
<FM2n> so lazyyyyyyyyyyy
<FM2n> must.... revert.... to..... xP
<FM2n> j/k
<Adola> I get your humor...BUT, You must realize your in a Kubuntu place of worship...Troling isn't cool.
<Adola> Nor is advertising..
<Adola> my MSN is atiradeonman@hotmail.com  ADD ME
<FM2n> im not trolling
<FM2n> im just conversing
<FM2n> i love ubuntu
<Pici> Well, #kubuntu is really a support channel.  If you just want to talk about it then you can join #kubuntu-offtopic
<Adola> yeah, you kinda gotta join the other room for conversing.
<Adola> SUPER SMART HUMANS and I live here in this room.
<Adola> To help humans.
<korn> how to we find the detailed ubuntu 8 version we are using: e.g. 8.10 or 8.04?
<korn> how *do* we find ... sorry!
<genii> korn: lsb_release -a
<korn> excellent - thanks!
<Pici> !nickspam
<ubottu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<genii> Also it's just darn annoying when you've already typed a reply to one nick that is different, then you adjust name, then it changes again, etc etc
<korn> okay, sorry. I wan't aware of any other method to change the nick.
<FM2n> im gonna make my own distro
<korn> just curious: but what does the .d suffix refer to?
<FM2n> and call it obama
<Adola> #kubuntu-offtopic
<FM2n> as you would guess, there will be lots of CHANGES
<Adola> AHAHAH
<HappySmileMan> FM2n: http://www.blackbirdhome.com/
<HappySmileMan> Default browser?
<FM2n> they beat me to it!
<FM2n> reverse racism
<FM2n> !
<FM2n> ok im off of work, gotta run.. cya guys =)
<hoxtonhopper> FM2n: hey, anyone can use it
<MortalBrian> Howdey All
<korn> .d anyone?
<Adola> Hello
<burn_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm thinking of picking myself up another (read: third) screen, with the associated extra video card, but I was wondering how well dual GPUs work right now. Do they work okay together? Is it okay to mix and match (nvidia and ati cards in one box), etc?
<Adola> Yes, multi GPU's work great.  It's a cheap way to do soemthing good.
<genii> korn: You want to know what the .d part of init.d means for instance?
<Adola> And, NO, You can't mix ATi  and nVidia.
<Ch1ppy> Adola: Perfect. Thanks
 * Firefishe is Trying out Kubuntu 8.10, KDE 4.1 live cd on Asus G50V-X1.  Sees my wireless, sound is good, dns lookup and web page loading is fast on both firefox 3 (installed from repositories via synaptic) and konqueror.
<Adola> nVidia's solution to multi GPU's are SLi  and ATi's is Crossfire.
<Ch1ppy> Adola: Oh, sorry. Not quite what I meant
<Ch1ppy> Adola: What I want to do is have them independent
<Firefishe> Any reason to not install over debian lenny 64bit kernel?
<Adola> Ch1ppy: ATi's crossfire is a little more forgiving with different type of Crossfire able cards.
<Adola> Two sets of dual GPU'S in one box?!?!?
<Ch1ppy> Adola: no no
<genii> Ch1ppy: I have in one box here an 8800 gts and an ati 1650 in different slots, nothings exploded yet except my brain
<Ch1ppy> Adola: I'd like to have two graphics cards not hooked together via SLi or the like
<Firefishe> Adola...old news.  Go to www.sager.com, and look for at some of their higher-end models.
<Firefishe> blast...
<Firefishe> Adola:  www.sagernotebook.com
<Firefishe> sorry there
<korn> genii: yes, that is correct
<Adola> Crossfire is old news?!?!!?  IT"S THE WAVEEEEEEEEE
<Ch1ppy> genii: Okay, that's perfect. Thanks :)
<genii> korn: It means "daemon"
<szrhawaii> is it possible to have amarok 2 on kde 3.5
<Firefishe> Which nvidia driver should I use to get the most out of my Nvidia 9700M GT 512mb chipset in my Asus G50V?
<Adola> genji: may I ask why do you or...HOW do you....Need/want/use two different video cards not working togheter.
<korn> genii: thanks, does it have a special handling mechanism in ubuntu
<szrhawaii> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Adola> szrhawaii: yes it is.
<szrhawaii> how do i manage that
<Ch1ppy> Adola: I want to do the same thing. I'll need it for screen #3, because I'm that hardcore :)
<genii> korn: update-rc.d   will set what daemons run at what runlevels of the machine.
<genii> korn: But generally if you call a script in /etc/init.d   for instance, you give it some argument like stop/start/restart      or so which tells it what to do
<szrhawaii> adola how do i do that
<Adola> yeah, that's pretty hardcore BUT in CPU's magazine this month..They did a 14 monitor computereee
<Ch1ppy> Adola: I said I was hardcore. Not crazy.
<Adola> AmaroK 2 is just now in AmaroK 2 RC1
<Adola> AHAHAH, yeah!
<Adola> szrhawaii: which means.  It's NOT out in official supported respreieriories just yet.
<szrhawaii> do i need to add anymore files besides the standard amarok file
<Adola> BUT, you can get it using nightly.
<szrhawaii> do you have the place to get the unofficial repos
<Adola> Yeah, let me look.
<szrhawaii> k
<Adola> Wait, can someone tell me where the list of repo's is?
<gaelan> speaking of Amarok, has anyone else had a problem with amarok responding slowly to pause/stop/play/volume commands?
<gaelan> i'll adjust the volume, but the sound continues at the same level for about 5 seconds
<szrhawaii> maybe its your sound driver
<Adola> Gaelan : No, but I can't get it to speak with Kopete.
<Adola> They have a section on lagg and hangups in the FAQ of AmaroK's webpage
<gaelan> thanks, i'll check there
<Adola> Where is your repo list?
<Adola> I mean, where is THE repo list?
<szrhawaii> i guess no one knows
<genii> Adola: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Adola> Thansk!
<genii> Just because no one answers immediately doesn't mean you won't get an answer after a little while
<Adola> I know.  But..Nevermind thanks.
<[vedder]> Hi  all!
<szrhawaii> has anyone tried this repo
<szrhawaii> http://amarok.kde.org/de/node/485
<Adola> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/kubuntu intrepid main
<korn> genii: thanks, are all the daemons in init.d run at Ubuntu start-up (by default)?
<Adola> But, yours would be your distro.
<Adola> Just copy all that into sources and change intrepid
<[vedder]> Iḿ a newbie on Linux and just got Kubuntu 8.10 up and running. But my X restarts sometimes. Anyone knows a way to sort out whatss causing this?
<genii> korn: Yes
<szrhawaii> well i found the hardy repo and that looks the same as your intrepid repo
<szrhawaii> ok bye
<tyfon> korn: look in /etc/rc2.d you can see all that stars in the default runlevel (2)
<tyfon> all that are prefixed with an S and those with K will stop at that runlevel (0 is shutdown and 6 is reboot.. 1 is singleuser mode)
<tyfon> /etc/rc0.d would be for runlevel 0 and /etc/rc1.d for level 1 etc
<korn> genii and tyfon: thanks, what are the run-levels?
<korn> as in, how many are there?
<genii> korn: runlevels are the state of the machine. In ubuntu 2,3,4 and 5 are multi-user runlevels (identical)
<tyfon> those 4 basically..
<tyfon> and yes like genii sais
<genii> korn: 6 plus 0 is 7 runlevels altogether
<tyfon> ubuntu starts default in runlevel 2
<genii> korn: 0 is halt, 1 is single-use and 6 is reboot
<tyfon> to switch runlevel you can use telinit... typing sudo telinit 0 will halt your machine and sudo telinit 6 will reboot
<korn> genii and tyfon: thanks, but would single-user mode (Level 1) throw out all other users logged on the machine
<genii> korn: Yes
<tyfon> yes and shut down all the daemons and X
<tyfon> its for system maintnance
<tyfon> if you add single to the kernel boot command line you will boot straight into single user mode.. nice if you messed up something and need to fix it :)
<Kovert> is there a littel app i can use to tesat my mike?
<Kovert> ok test my mike
<prometheus77> ok
<korn> genii and tyfon: thanks about the run-levels. What about testing the number of networking sockets being used. Is there an easy way to do that in Ubuntu?
<korn> for example, the number of ports, for now, would be sufficient?
<genii> korn: netstat has some useful options. Although I actually don't use it much enough to guide you in the usage
<Firefishe> I'm currently testing the live cd version of Kubuntu 8.10, KDE 4.1, on an Asus G50V-X1 laptop (Intel T5750 CPU, Nvidia 9700M GT GPU.  Is there any specific reason to upgrade to the 64bit variety over the 32 bit variety?
<genii> Firefishe: Some speed increase, recognition of large ram size.
<genii> Firefishe: Many apps are natively 32 bit however so you'd have to run them by installing the 32 bit libraries into your 64 bit version anyhow
<Firefishe> genii:
<Firefishe> <fingernails, go figure> ;)
<genii> Firefishe: Yes ?
<Firefishe> genii:  I've got exactly 4GB of ram, and this is a laptop, not a server.
<genii> Firefishe: With 32 bit you'll see about 3.2G of it.
<Firefishe> genii:  that's it, eh?
<Firefishe> is putting in a PAE kernel worth the trouble?
<genii> Firefishe: Probably not since you have to mess with it every time theres a kernel update
<genii> Firefishe: Suggest either to install 64bit with package ia32-libs to run the 32 bit apps, or else just stock 32bit system which runs everything usually out of box
<Firefishe> genii:  I have the 32-bit cd, and so far, everything's working (have to test the ethernet port) and 4.1 looks great.  To install kde 3.5.x, I just load the kde-desktop, don't I?
<genii> Firefishe: kde 3 is no longer supplied or supported after 8.04
<genii> Firefishe: The package kubuntu-desktop in later versions than this just install kde4 versions
<Firefishe> genii:  I'm already sold on 4.1.x now anyway.  It looks great, feels great, is a ton faster, and is nicely integrated.  Just one minor itch, personal to me:  Is there any way to make the <kde panel> transparent?  I need more contrast on the clock applete (widget, whatevah).
<Firefishe> I'm still learning the new names.
<genii> Firefishe: I'm still currently using kde3 as main desktop so don't know offhand
<Firefishe> genii:  no probs.  I tried 4.0 out a while ago, and it was too buggy for me.  This is much nicer.
<JontheEchidna> Firefishe: currently you have to use a theme that is more transparent. I believe slim-glow is installed by default
<JontheEchidna> right-click desktop -> desktop settings
<JontheEchidna> then at the bottom of the dialog there should be a widget theme selector
<burn_> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<burn_> how to remove updating RMA from k3b?
<korn> genii: thanks, netstat contains useful information and pointers to other equally helpful commands
<genii> korn: You're welcome
<root> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Tm_T> root: are we rooted now?
<Guest6024> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<genii> !es | Guest6024
<ubottu> Guest6024: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest6024> hola
<Guest6024> si
<Guest6024> oki
<Guest6024> grasias
<genii> Guest6024:   :)
<Guest6024> jejejeje
<Guest6024> te quiero genni grasias
<SiVA_> hi
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Guest6024> hello
<SiVA_> I installed the latest KUBUNTU with KDE 4.1. Problem is, the UI of firefox seems to be really screwed up
<SiVA_> my tabs don't display correctly, and overall something isn't quite right with firefox. Anyone have similar problems?
<Guest6024> good!!!!! bye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dr_willis> Hmmm
<dr_willis> You say hello.. we say goodbye...
<dr_willis> :P
<Adola> I love that song.
<SiVA_> no it's "You say goodbye, and I say hello"
<benbloom> I get a strange error when trying to enable zeroconf via kcontrol: "/usr/share/avahi/enable_avahi: command not found" and it's true. there is no enable_avahi anywhere on my system. how do i enable avahi? my mt-daapd server is not working :'(
<SiVA_> which doesn't work in this context ... :)
<genii> benbloom: Do you find that libnss-mdns is installed?
<jiang> #kubuntu cn
<Adola> I still like the song.
<mooglinux> since switching to kubuntu, i have noticed a decrease in audio quality
<Adola> mooglinux: is your name a referance to FF?
<genii> jiang: /j #ubuntu-cn
<mooglinux> yup
<Adola> ZOMG, I love FF.
<jiang> thank you//
<Adola> I just beat VIII for the 4th time a 3 weeks ago.
<genii> jiang: 不必客气
<benbloom> it was not genii. thing is it used to work!
<Walzmyn> What does mooglinux have to do with Firefox?
<Adola> Ntohign really!
<mooglinux> does kubuntu use a different sound system then gnome?
<Adola> No, ALSA.
<mooglinux> both use alsa?
<dios_mio> if you has 512 RAM, and a Celeron 1.7 Ghz, and a GeForce 2 video card with 64 mb ram .... would you get enough performance from KDE?
<Adola> Yes.
<Adola> Default.
<genii> benbloom: Well, I found an old bug report which suggests this package has something to do with this error  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nss-mdns/+bug/78680
<jiang> i can't hear something in my KUBUNRU .who can help me?
<SiVA_> anyone experience strange visual problems with firefox after installing kubuntu/kde4.1?
<Danu> Hello
<dr_willis> hooo
<Danu> please i need super help!
<Tm_T> dr_willis: rah
<Danu> Hello to all
<dr_willis> State the Question.. See who can help
<Danu> my english sucks so forgive me
<Danu> better if you see pics
<Danu> http://img339.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tyeui8.png
<Danu> I just install Amarok 2
<dr_willis> There are Kubuntu Specific channels in other languages also.
<Danu> is so lonely
<Danu> they're all sleeping
<Danu> and: http://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gotkv9.png
<Danu> I just installed it (Amarok 2)
<bipolar> Danu: Is ESD running?
<Danu> and if i have question : statistics doesn't exist anymore?
<Danu> Mr. bipolar =S
 * dr_willis isent sure what Danu  it talking about.. YOu are saying some 'feature' in amarok is missing is the 'problem' ?
<Danu> No
<bipolar> Danu: talking about the message about the intel sound card working and falling back to ESD?
<Danu> is just a question, the problem is in the pics
<dr_willis> pics? You Mean the Album art?
<Danu> i don't think that ESD is running
<Danu> no , the pics in the links
<Danu> imageshack
<bipolar> dr_willis: the first pic shows an error with the sound card
<Danu> the second is the worst
<bipolar> Danu: if ESD is running, it may be interfering with Phonon... not sure.
<dr_willis> You MAY want to spend the time to actually type up the questions then. Not everyone has WEB browsers to  look at  imageshacks :)
<bipolar> Danu: not sure if Amarok 2 is ready for general use yet.
<dr_willis> I gotta run to work. bye alll......
<Danu> Bye
<Danu> I install it because they told that this was the final version
<Danu> Mr. bipolar
<bipolar> Danu: also, you're running Gnome as your DE, so you may want to ask in #ubuntu
<bipolar> Danu: you are correct. Amarok2 was just realeaseed
<bipolar> ...just released
<Danu> By the way i'm using Gnome because my KDE 4 got crazy
<bipolar> Danu: try booting into kde and see if you get the same kind of error.
<mooglinux> using kde 4.1, only complaint really is that the widgets raent the most responsive. does 4.2 have some performance tweaks?
<Danu> Ok thanks,(since a week ago my KDE 4 turn off)
<Danu> Bye
<Danu> and Thanks
<bipolar> 4.2? Thats not even in feature freeze yet.
 * bipolar runs and hides in case Danu comes back
<mooglinux> lol
<mooglinux> i thought 4.2 was in beta?
 * hidingfromdanu shudders
<hidingfromdanu> yeah. beta1
<SiVA_> I don't like the minimize/maximize buttons in my default setup. How do I change those?
<bipolar> SiVA_: right click on the title bar...
<bipolar> ...Configure window behavior
<bipolar> ...click on the 'buttons' tab
<bipolar> you can drag them where you want them
<bipolar> Check the box "Use custom titlebar button positions" if it's not already.
<SiVA_> after "configure window behaviour", then I click "Windows", then the
<SiVA_> "Buttons" tab?
<SiVA_> oh that's much better... hated that space... too many years of using MS
<bipolar> SiVA_: you got it?
<SiVA_> yea! thanks
<Jared555> any ideas why firefox ?3.0.4" on kubuntu rendering looks like crap? some things are huge/others tiny, check boxes/radio buttons don't even show up somewhat correctly until I run the mouse over them
<mooglinux> openoffice doesnt look the same as it did under gnome. is there a way to enable either qt or gtk so it looks prettier?
<jiang> who can help me a small trouble?
<bdizzle> hi, need some help with getting Kubuntu to recognize an external hard drive plugged in through USB
<bdizzle> windows sees it and for a moment I had linux seeing it, then it suddenly decided to disappear and I haven't seen it since
<bdizzle> anyone?
<kaic> i'm having dificulties on installing java
<jdawg> #manila
<mooglinux> there a rough time frame for the release of kde 4.2?
<cadoo> end of january
<cadoo> mooglinux: End of january
<mooglinux> not too far away. im pretty eager, since ive just come from gnome, and am rather impressed
 * genii ponders what kind of job the kde devs do after New Year's Eve partying dies down
<mooglinux> 4.0 wasnt really complete. 4.1 works quite well tho. lots of spit and polish
<cadoo> i'm sort of running 4.2 it's nice
<cadoo> http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.2_Release_Schedule
<kaic> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/talking_point/your_news/7593687.stm
<keres_> how do i tell if i have certain dependencies? like gkt+, gtkglext, zlib, libpng, etc...
<keres_> can anyone help me?
<mooglinux> trying to install something?
<keres_> does sudo apt-get install build-essential intstall all these dependencies from https://zerowing.idsoftware.com/svn/radiant/GtkRadiant/branches/1.5/COMPILING?
<keres_> yeah
<bdizzle> join #linux
<bdizzle> meh, sorry about that
<No1PeaceDragon> hello all, When I try to play some linux games my screen goes black with red error meaasage saying "Out Of Range"  I have to do a hard reboot to get functionality of puter back
<seba_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mooglinux> its trying to use a resolution not supported by your monitor
<keres_> how do you install zlib, gtkglext, and libpng and such?
<mooglinux> sudo apt-get install zlib gtkglext libpng etc.
<No1PeaceDragon> ok is new widescreen monitor there a simple fix or just delete the games that are not supported
<No1PeaceDragon> ?
<cadoo> keres_: it might be easier through adept or synaptics
<mooglinux> edit your xorg.conf file to add the resoltions your monitor does support. its kindof a pain, be forewarned. alternatly, if you ahve an nvidia or ati card, those drivers ushually include a utility to edit the xorg.conf
<No1PeaceDragon> mooglinux  ok thanks got Nvidia
<cadoo> keres_:  look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188250
<cadoo> keres_:  or here http://alientrap.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3093
<bdizzle> I take it when I am copying large numbers of files and suc, I should probably do it one set at a time?
<cwiedel> ne virtual box peps in here?
<cwiedel> I have a networking problem. I am using kubuntu with virtualbox. How do I make it some my virtual machines are on the same network as my actual network?
<keres_> cadoo: thanks!!!
<keres_> i visit nexuiz forums alot, idk why i didn't see that
<da_> can I download Amarok to Ubumtu 8.04?
<mooglinux> yup
<da_> okay, thanks...
<keres_> i have both gnome and kde installed
<keres_> kinda cool, i get kde apps in gnome and vise versa
<keres_> i'm using konversation in gnome atm
<da_> well, I just bought a MP3 player that only works with windows. working on it all dat to no avail...
<keres_> da_: what brand?
<da_> Spi
<keres_> never heard of it :S
<mooglinux> the best way to work with mp3 players is if they have a 'mass storage' option. then it just shows up like a normal flash drive, and you can drag and drop your music
<da_> me either, comes from my wifes ULTA store..
<keres_> how do you know where a .deb installed to?
<keres_> ARG
<keres_> i'm missing GTK+ dependency
<genii> keres_: dpkg -L <packagename>
<keres_> genii: so "sudo dpkg -L gtk+
<keres_> ?
<stdin> what are you trying to install?
<genii> keres_: I think that will expand out and cover a lot of packages
<keres_> stdin: i have installed gtkradiant, but it needs gtk+
<keres_> genii: so will that work?
<stdin> keres_: don't you have jockey installed?
<keres_> stdin: no? wahts jockey?
<keres_> Package `gtk+' is not installed.
<stdin> jockey-kde will help you install .deb packages by fetching it'd dependencies from the apt repositories
<stdin> *it's
<genii> !info gtk+
<ubottu> Package gtk+ does not exist in intrepid
<genii> keres_: No, that won't work
<stdin> it should be installed in gutsy+ iirc
<bdizzle> da_ those should work. MP3's are essentially flash drives
<shad0w0fsin> does anyone know how to bypass kdm and autologin to a user and then immediately lock the screen?
<keres_> when i start up radiant, i get a saying:
<keres_> runtime error: GTK+ error: Gtk-WARNING **: GtkSpinButton: setting and adjustment with a non-zero page size is deprecated
<keres_> radiant/main.cpp:186
<stdin> then that's a problem with the package, it's too old
<keres_> the .deb i installed?
<stdin> the actual application, not the .deb
<stdin> the code is too old
<keres_> it's gtkradiant 1.5
<keres_> :S
<keres_> not too old
<stdin> well it's using deprecated GTK features and it's causing it to abort, so it is
<keres_> can it be fixed?
<keres_> or a workaround?
<stdin> only by using an older version of GTK+ or rewriting the application
<keres_> stdin: i got it from here: http://alientrap.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3093
<keres_> stdin: i have 8.10, if i run an old GTK+ will it mess things up?
<stdin> yes
<keres_> :S
<stdin> that package is for Gutsy/Hardy apparently
<_2> what's this k3b error, medium or device does not suport write speed 8x switching to 16x  ???
<stdin> keres_: try posing the error to that forum and asking for advice
<genii> _2: Does it actually write anything at 16x ?
<_2> genii yes,   but that's not the point, i was trying to gain a safty margen and the program goes "oh, that !*^# doesn't know what's best for him, i'll set it to max speed"    ;/
<_2> did microsoft write k3b by any chance ?
<genii> _2: Possibly your disks don't like slower than 16
<_2> a cdr that can't be burned at 1x ?
<genii> _2: I have some like that, won't go less than 4x for instance
<_2> hmmm,   still seems that the app should have errored out, and let me choose whether or not i wanted a faster speed or not,   this automatic change of settings crap is way to M$'ish for me.
 * _2 <- control freek extreemest zealott
<_2> i'm like if i could tolerate that kind of behaviour i would still be using windows
<genii> _2: I empathise
<_2> k.   nuogh said, i'll leave it at that.
<avishek> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<haggus99> can someone help me with 64 bit flash problem please?
<haggus99> adobe flashplayer
<mooglinux> trouble installing?
<haggus99> I keep getting sigsegv 11 on any page with flash
<haggus99> I downloaded the file extracted the .so to the plugins folder went to konqueror settings and scan new plugins
<avishek> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<haggus99> still every page with flash errors in konqueror and crashes completely in ff
<asobi> what's an easy image editor?
<asobi> crop/resize
<mooglinux> gimp
<_2> kolour paint
<asobi> those installed by default?
<mooglinux> ushually
<asobi> where might i find them
<_2> asobi umm i dont think kolourpaint is.   but both are in the repos
<_2> !info kolourpaint
<ubottu> kolourpaint (source: kdegraphics): Transitional package. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 60 kB
<_2> !info gimp
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.1-1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 4264 kB, installed size 12472 kB
<asobi> which do i want?
<mooglinux> gimp has the most features, and is reasonably easy to use
<mooglinux> never used kolorpaint
<_2> both so you  never have to ask that question again
<asobi> haha
<asobi> i will need to use it once a year
<asobi> thanks
<_2> seriously,  test them both for yourself and then you will know what you like to use for *
<_2> or is that  .*
<_2> if all i was going to do was a clip and resize i would use the smaller lighter faster kolourpaint   if i was going to do heavy editing i would use the heaver app
<_2> use the saw to cut the board into, drive the nail with the hammer.    don't beet the board into with the hammer or try to drive the nail with the saw.
<mooglinux> *nods*
<mooglinux> is there a waty to change the clock to 12 hours, instead of 24?
<_2> in kde3 right click the clock and configure   it's a 'language and ...' setting.   not sure how to get there the easiest in kde4
<_2> but kcontrol  can get you there in either version
<_2> !lag
<ubottu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<_2> my lag meter is hung at 10 seconds
<dwidmann> come to speak of lag ... mine's at 30s
<_2> round trip ping time ?
<_2> -:- CTCP PING reply from _2: 0.707 seconds
<elaterite> Does anyone know the new link for sourceforge ndiswrapper tested drivers?
<eklypze_> hey guys, anyone using 8.10 know how to set the default konsole size upon opening it?
<dwidmann> eklypze_: right click the windows title bar, go to window specific settings or similar and you can set it ther
<dwidmann> e
<eklypze_> oh, very nice. thanks a lot =)
<Jared555> any guide on getting firefox working properly on kubuntu 8.10? (rendering pages and the actual interface badly)
<_2> gtkqt something something
<_2> gtk2-engines-qtpixmap - QtPixmap GTK2.x theming engine
<_2> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt - theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x
<_2> see if that helps ?
<Jared555> k. thanks
<eklypze_> anyone using gmail on kubuntu 8.10? i notice that things like the radio buttons are always too big and half of it is cutoff.
<eklypze_> it seems to happen on all themes, is there a correction to make it good look like windows?
<_2> what's a "radio button" anyway ?
<Clyde> Maybe use Firefox instead of Konqueror or vice-versa?
<Clyde> Oh, he left.
<shad0w0fsin> Hi everyone, how do I install .skz widgets in KDE4? When I go to install widget --> plasmoid, I can't see the .skz file
<da_> Just installed Kubuntu 7.04with amarok 1.2, do I need to downloadamarok 2.0 Now?
<_2> 7.4 is eol i think
<Pici> Indeed.
<Pici> 7.04 reached its End Of Life in April.
<_2> Pici only one year ?   i was thinking the standard was 1.5 year support       </con fuzz>
<Pici> _2: 18 months for a non LTS release.
<Pici> er, not April, sorry.
<Pici> October.
<_2> Pici then it should have went ...  right.
<Pici> Long day ;)
<_2> :)
<hantz_> kiero sexo
<_2> well it looks like the disks all burned successfullyyyy   so i'm went now.
<da_> okay, I'll see if I can get the newer KUbuntu
<da_> Thank you folks...
<tacidsky> I just installed 8.10 and wondering if theres any good and easy to install docks ?
<Firefishe> Hello :)
<Firefishe> I've currently installed kubuntu 8.10, kde 4.1, and I need to know what file to delete to allow for a complete default kde desktop, like after just installing it.
<eagles0513875> Firefishe
<Firefishe> eagles0513875:
<eagles0513875> firfish do sudo apt-get purge kde* that will remove all the kde and its programs
<Firefishe> eagles0513875: no, I don't mean that.
<eagles0513875> to get a clean kde with nothing install install kde-core
<eagles0513875> then u can install what programs you want
<eagles0513875> reread ur question and to be honest im not sure i went for the super stripped down install what u want kde
<Firefishe> eagles0513875: I have kubuntu 8.10 installed already.  My panel is toast at this point, the nvidia proprietary driver is lagging something awful, and I want to strip my desktop, and just have the default beginning desktop.
<DeadTreeHugger> hi, would like to know whether network-manager-kde knetworkmanager in intrepid are actually 2 distinct / different GUI applets for manager NetworkManager
<DeadTreeHugger> when i do apt-cache search, I can see knetworkmanager in the list of avail packages
<DeadTreeHugger> but dpkg -l | grep knetworkmanager yields nothing
<DeadTreeHugger> but the knetworkmanager binary is in my path, so am I to assume that knetworkmanager was actually installed as part of network-manager-kde?
<Illusioneer> hey i have a question, before i lose my mind, is there some kind of general KDE log so i can find out what the #*&$ is causing these constant system crashes?
<dwidmann> Wow ... that was a very weird, nasty crash.
<anr78_> when I try to start a vpnc connection I get the error "/etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink". it worked well earlier, and I've done no changes to my setup...
<willrjmarshall> I have two monitors attached to one nVidia 8600GS video card
<willrjmarshall> Can I set up dual monitors, and if so: how?
<szrhawaii> anyone here know anything about knetwork or access points
<szrhawaii> my comp is acting as the access point rather than actually connecting to the access point so my computer is shutting down the access point does anyone know how to configure
<selab> hi
<szrhawaii> !access point
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about access point
<szrhawaii> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<selab> hi
<selab> hi~
<selab> hi~
<szrhawaii> hello
<selab> 안녕친구들아
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: so your kubuntu box is running as a router?
<szrhawaii> yeah and its knocking out the access point
<szrhawaii> which i want to use not shut down
<selab> #korea
<ActionParsnip> access point? so the Kubuntu box is attatched to a wifi router or a wired router and making it not work?
<szrhawaii> heres the set up
<szrhawaii> my laptop is trying to access the access point but when it does the access point shuts down and the laptop ends up taking it over but doesnt give me service to the router so there is a conflict i am trying to solve there
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: ah so you have 2 lots of wireless connectivity?
<szrhawaii> yeah
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: are they using the same channel?
<szrhawaii> its a secured access point ran by a secured router
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: if they are both using the same channel it aint gonna fly
<szrhawaii> yeah everything is set up on that end cause everyone elses comp gets on but mine
<szrhawaii> how do i configure mine to work properly
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: you could try manually editting /etc/networ/interfaces to make it use the settings you want rather than an application
<szrhawaii> let me see
<potwak> is there a free training certification for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: you could do it just to test, if you rename the file and reboot you can reset it up with apps, if you manually populate that file, no applications will be able to setup the networking on that pc
<szrhawaii> ok
<ActionParsnip> potwak: i dont know of any free certs personally, You could do your LPA which will transfer between all Linux systems
<szrhawaii> hey do you recommend a better program than kwifi and knetwork
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: no idea man, i always use that file (im old school)
<potwak> ActionParsnip: what is LPA?
<szrhawaii> ok i have all the regular stuff how do i get the 802.11 stuff on there
<szrhawaii> is there a plug in or something
<ActionParsnip> potwak: sorry, its LPI
<szrhawaii> or a lib file i can get
<szrhawaii> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> potwak: http://www.lpi.org/
<potwak> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<potwak> :)
<ActionParsnip> szrhawaii: yeah read that guide
<szrhawaii> im looking at it right now
<szrhawaii> thanks for your help though
<potwak> ActionParsnip: UCP is very expensive, I can't afford to pay $250 for its certificate. :)
<potwak> ActionParsnip: do you have an idea of how much is the payment on LPI?
<szrhawaii> where do i go to find my source list again
<POKE53281> slight problem, I used to have two independent panels (one on each screen, dual view setup) - if I dragged a window from one screen to the other, it'd move from one panel to the other. I disabled a panel a while ago, now when I re-add it, no tasks appear!
<POKE53281> any ideas?
<POKE53281> I can add buttons and applets, but it doesnt function as a taskbar
<POKE53281> (adding an external taskbar works, but I cant add applets or buttons to it heh)
<szrhawaii> where do i find my source list file at
<szrhawaii> source.lst where is it at
<POKE53281> sources.list?
<POKE53281>  /etc/apt/
<POKE53281> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<POKE53281> fixed the problem, had to add a taskbar applet to the additional panel :\
<POKE53281> *doh*
<szrhawaii> oh i already found it
<szrhawaii> thatnks though
<POKE53281> sorry heh, had no idea what you meant by sources, thought maybe you meant linux headers/etc
<POKE53281> np
<szrhawaii> nah i accidentally put a wrong file in the wrong place and my apt wasnt working
<szrhawaii> but got it down
<szrhawaii> hey do you know where this would go git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/mcgrof/compat-wireless-2.6.git
<POKE53281> absolutely no idea l\
<POKE53281> ;\ even
<POKE53281> channel aint much help anymore it seems :P
<willrjmarshall> Hi. I have a problem in which my application windows overlap the panel at the bottom of my screen
<willrjmarshall> How might I prevent this?
<sigma20> whats the konsole command to logout and shutdown kde4 properly?
<willrjmarshall> Anyone?
<bitmous1> ﻿anybody know where swiftfox keeps it's bookmarks etc for each user?
<Andrew``> can anyone tell me how/where to find kaudiocreator ? I have just installed kubuntu for the very first time.
<Andrew``> adept wont finid it
<Andrew``> find
<Andrew``> does kubuntu have repositories like suse does?
<willrjmarshall> Andrew``: Yes
<willrjmarshall> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<willrjmarshall> Uncomment the commented out ones
<willrjmarshall> T
<willrjmarshall> Try again
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Andrew``> ok I uncommented them.. adept still didnt find it...
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: did you sudo apt-get update?
<Andrew``> no
<Andrew``> sorry.. as Isaid am new to this linux
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: you'll learn
<Andrew``> ok also did that.. stil nothing
<Andrew``> :(
<Andrew``> I thought it was supposed to be included with KDE anyway
<ActionParsnip> can you apt-cache search it?
<ActionParsnip> what app is it?
<Andrew``> I dont know how to
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: apt-cache search <app name>
<Andrew``> andrew@Home:~$ apt-cache search kaudiocreator
<Andrew``> andrew@Home:~$
<ActionParsnip> then its not that, try
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get install kau then press tab on the end to tab complete the package name
<Andrew``> Display all 34047 possibilities? (y or n)
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: http://paste.ubuntu.com/83901/
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: thats all the packages with the word audio in their name or description AND with creat in them too
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: if you wanna make an audio cd, k3b will do it
<Andrew``> All I need is to be able to rip CD's into mp3s
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: k3b does that too
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping
<Andrew``> ActionParsnip, I notice that its supposed to be in the menu list in Kubuntu, but its NOT in mine
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: what isnt in menu.lst?
<ActionParsnip> oh menu list
<ActionParsnip> haha
<Andrew``> Kaudiocreator
<ActionParsnip> try running it from command line
<ActionParsnip> i dont have it myself
<Andrew``> andrew@Home:~$ kaudiocreator
<Andrew``> bash: kaudiocreator: command not found
<Andrew``> andrew@Home:~$
<ActionParsnip> i dont have it either, you could go find a deb for it and install it, or compile source, looks like its not in standard repos
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdemultimedia/+question/49360
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: are you using 64bit ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: if so i believe this will work: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/amd64/kaudiocreator/4:3.5.9-0ubuntu2
<Andrew``> yes sorry am using 64bit
<Andrew``> I downloaded the file.. what do I do now?
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> how can i insert a printer PPD file into my system? if i work over system-config-printer-kde i can't select a PPD file from disk..
<ActionParsnip> Andrew``: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<noaXess> or is there another printig config tool?
<noaXess> hey ActionParsnip was up?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: nm man, you tried cups for your ppd file/
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: öhm.. standard kde4 printing
<noaXess> i think its cups
<ActionParsnip> noaXess: http://localhost:631
<Guest3360> Word lol
<Guest3360> Im ver new to this
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: cups yes
<Guest3360> any advise
<Andrew``> ActionParsnip,  sorry but errors qwere encountered... how do I see these errors?
<Andrew``> -q
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: aha.. nice.. thanks
<ActionParsnip1> noaXess: http://smemirror.fullnet.co.uk/contribs/rvandenaker/beta/e-smith-cups/documentation/howtos/foomatic-ppds.html
<noaXess> ActionParsnipit works.. thanks.. now i can insert the needed PPD for my big printing system ;)
<Andrew``> ActionParsnip,  sorry but errors were encountered... how do I see these errors?
<ActionParsnip1> noaXess: sweet nice one bro
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: when you do what?
<Andrew``> sudo dpkg
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: can you pastebin the command and the whole error please
<ActionParsnip1> !paste | Andrew``
<ubottu> Andrew``: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Andrew``> http://paste.ubuntu.com/83908/
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: you have an unmet dependancy: libkcddb1
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: sudo apt-get install libkcddb1
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: if its not in repos, you need to find a deb of that too
<Andrew``> ok its not available
<Andrew``> google it?
<ActionParsnip1> whatever search engine you like
<SlimG> Now I've got the problem I had before in KDE3, when clicking http:// links in either kmail or kopete seems to completely hang the app for 10-20 seconds before konqueror finally pops up, and the app resumes normality
<SlimG> What gibs?
<ActionParsnip1> SlimG: is it ok if you use a different browser in your settings?
<Andrew``> ActionParsnip1, could it be on the CD I downloaded? if so, how would I find it?
<ubuntu_> join #sitapead
<ubuntu_> &join #sitapead
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: I doubt it
<cuznt> [05:30] *** Guest60032 is now known as MIKE20INCHDICK.  ****NOT a very appropo nick for a family orientated chat
<Tm_T> cuznt: use ops call, thanks (:)
<jm> hi
<ActionParsnip1> hi jim
<ivan360> ce nessuno?
<juanantonio> Hello. How can I get a Screensaver with Matrix motif for KDE?
<juanantonio> Hello, Ivan
<ivan360> kde have a default matrix scrensaver
<ivan360> im' italian
<juanantonio> Matrix 3.5? No, I cannot find it
<ActionParsnip1> ikonia: you around man?
<ivan360> kde3.5
<Andrew``> ActionParsnip1, should I just install the source package from this site ------> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/amd64/libkcddb1/4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy1
<ActionParsnip1> juanantonio: sudo apt-get install xscreensaver-gl  xscreensaver-gl -extra
<ActionParsnip1> juanantonio: one of those will moan, just remove the bad one from the command
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: you sure can
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: you'll need to sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Andrew``> ActionParsnip1, so that will install ALL of what I need? And, is this part of KDE 4 and NOT 3.5?
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: i'd suggest creating a deb from the compiled source too
<juanantonio> Ok, action. Off we go
<juanantonio> Ivan, I'm spanish
<ivan360> heheheeh
<ivan360> barcellona?
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: it will satisfy that dependany. i dont know if it needs anything else, from your error it implys only that was at fault
<juanantonio> No, Madrid
<faileas> !it | ivan360
<ubottu> ivan360: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<faileas> looking for that?
<ivan360> grazieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<jm> Please, i wonder if it is possible to hide the taskbar in ubuntu latest version?
<jm> kubuntu sorry
<Andrew``> ActionParsnip1,  well when I installed that... I got another error...  ----> kaudiocreator depends on kdemultimedia-kio-plugins (= 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu2); however:
<Bou> jm: you mean, auto-hide ?
<juanantonio> Action, my console tells me -extra command does not exist
<jm> exatcly
<jm> Bou: exactly
<jm> we can do that one mandiva one 2009 :(
<Tm_T> jm: in newest KDE4 you can
<ActionParsnip1> juanantonio: then remove that one from the command
<Bou> in current default Kubuntu version you can not
<Bou> jm: only trunk version contains this feature
<ActionParsnip1> Tm_T: do you know how to kick your own account off irc if you accidentally log on twice?
<Andrew``> ACt ok.. now that you have said that ...... creating deb... I dont know hwo to do that.. so it might be over my head
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: theres guides all over
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: k3b can rip cds to mp3 though and konqueror has plugins for it
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: you could even install grip
<jm> Bou: thanks, how can i upgrade ? is it stable upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: but you'd install a tonne of gnome rubbish too
<Bou> jm: trunk = dev so it's unstable by definitition I guess
<faileas> ActionParsnip1: if you are registered /msg nickserv ghost username password
<Bou> jm: should be release with KDE 4.2 in February
<jm> Bou: thanks for the asnwer
<Bou> jm: You're welcome
<ActionParsnip1> faileas: ty man
<Andrew``> ok you will not believe me Kaudio creator is installed..
<Andrew``> dont know how but it is
<ActionParsnip1> Andrew``: then run it
<ActionParsnip1> if it works, dont knock it
<Andrew``> I ran it.. tried to rip one track of a CD.... got this error... -----> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
<ActionParsnip1> well you got me there, have a websearchdude. I gotta check some citrix WIs
<Andrew``> + this ----->klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'audiocd'.
<Andrew``> ok
<Andrew``> thanks for your help anyway ActionParsnip1
<winterelf> hi, just wanted to know what is the command i need if i wanna see what wireless driver i m using
<niklauz> hey when is the next LTS release?
<faileas> winterelf: lshw i think
<hardyrr> hi
<hardyrr> does anyone know a simple way in kubuntu intrepid to share files? even if it's just between other linux
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: samba
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: it also alows share to windows clients
<Matrix22> i dont lisent steam mms in amarok, only in totem
<hardyrr> don't tell me to edit files and read the man...
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: sudo apt-get install samba
<hardyrr> i did that, but kde3 had a gui that made it simple, can't find it in kde4
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: you can sare with right click if you want, or manually edit smb.conf
<hardyrr> no gui comes up with the right click though
<Matrix22> working amarok with mms radios?
<hardyrr> I click in the sharing tab, and configure share. nothing comes up
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: /etc/samba/smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/f3745188c
<hardyrr> Matrix22: try installing kubuntu-restricted codecs
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: just scroll to the bottom and read
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: thats how simple it is
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: the name in the brackets is the share name, the rest is self explanatory
<Matrix22> apt-get install kubuntu-restricted codecs??
<hardyrr> something like that yes, let me see if I have the command here
<hardyrr> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hardyrr> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help, i'll look into it then...
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: once you have a file nice an setup you will need to restart samba
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: to load the new file
<hardyrr> but I kinda knew that already, I hate using the command line for things that should be quite simple using a GUI. now the other pcs need to do mount -t samba or something...
<faileas> naw, KDE autodetects samba shares
<hardyrr> or maybe not
<faileas> its somewhere in network shares
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: im a command line kid, what can i say. If yu can use cli more, you can administer your system via ssh remotely :)
<sigma20> where is the 4.1 rss plasmoid?
<amerigo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<hardyrr> ActionParsnip: I understand the advantages of the cli, but sometimes it just takes more time typing that clicking
<ActionParsnip> sometimes
<amerigo> Ciao Action
<hardyrr> like uploading files to a server through ssh
<hardyrr> what do you think is easier? using ssh and typing each file you want to send, or go to dolphin using fish:// ?
<faileas> ActionParsnip: well you can do x forwarding over ssh ;p
<ActionParsnip> faileas: too much bandwidth wasted for what can be as simple as adding a samba share
<faileas> hardyrr: dolphin 's sidebar has a network shares option, which lets you access samba shares elswhere
<faileas> ActionParsnip: ssh isn't just about cli
<hardyrr> faileas: my problem is not accessing, i want to share :S
<faileas> its a bit of a swiss army knife, IMO
<ActionParsnip> faileas: i realise but if you can do something at cli it uses less bandwidth than gui
<ActionParsnip> faileas: oh absolutely
<faileas> he does have a point there
<faileas> the rightclick configure shares thing dosen't work on a folder, and they dumped simple file server
<hardyrr> i'm gonna go samba pro just to share a simple folder.
<ActionParsnip> its hardly pro, a child can understand the file
<hardyrr> oh rly
<hardyrr> what's the difference between browseable and read-only?
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: read the one i sent you, isnt it hugely readable
<winterelf> hi, just wanted to know what is the command i need if i wanna see what wireless driver i m using
<ActionParsnip> browsable means you can go into subdirectorys
<ActionParsnip> readable means you have only read access to files (no write)
<hardyrr> ok, so far so good, but what is a guest?
<hardyrr> a guy who isn't registered in the machine that is sharing?
<hardyrr> so, if a guest can read, it's open to anyone in the network?
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: yeah pretty much
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: from what i understand
<hardyrr> cool, gonna see what happens
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: i always log in with an account so its pretty defunct for me, its just a security thing really
<hardyrr> ActionParsnip: another thing, what with the ';' in some lines?
<hardyrr> aren't comments started with '#' ?
<hardyrr> sorry for the barrage of questions, but you'll save me time lol
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: looks like a comment
<hardyrr> ah, so two ways of making comments, that's so great and handy. oh the freedom of choice :)
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: as the other ones that are applied dont have it but you are right about #
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: the only bits you really need are your shares and the systems WORKGROUP name
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: which can be set to match your own
<hardyrr> yeah, but my smb.conf already had the homes share "set up" but with the ';' thingy
<hardyrr> and sharing the home seems like an easy way to do what i want
<ActionParsnip> then thats fine
<gaelan> i've been trying to force pulseaudio to work with kubuntu 8.10 but i just read somewhere that it doesn't even need or use pulseaudio by default... i feel stupid, does it just use alsa? esound?
<gaelan> i'm still trying to understand all this, if someone can direct me to a page that could explain it...
<hardyrr> gaelan: i'm pretty sure it's just alsa
<hardyrr> for example my virtualbox complains that pulseaudio doesn't respond
<hardyrr> so I switched to alsa and doesn't complain anymore :/ , that's about what i know
<gaelan> yeah, i'm getting an error that pulseaudio won't respond
<gaelan> great, i'll try to clean all the junk off i've just installed
<gaelan> thanks!
<hardyrr> pulseaudio is the other thing I don't really understand the advantage over alsa for most users
<hardyrr> maybe for devs it's easier
<dustrial> IF i need pulse audio i use it like this "pulseaudio --high-priority=1 -D" and after i used it i KILL it, because it suxx hard! killall pulse[TAB]
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: me neither, alsa work beautifuly
<gaelan> ohhh that's good to know, i've been fighting pulseaudio for days thinking i had to make it work
<gaelan> whoops
<dustrial> gaelan:  for me i need pulse for skype to run
<dustrial> and i can use my microphone in wine apps with it
<basy> hi, i have nvidia but always after reboot kubuntu starts in 640x480 mode... then i have to run as root nvidia-settings and set 1920x1200...
<dustrial> (skype doesnt use wine here)
<ActionParsnip> basy: you could add the modeline in xorg.conf
<gaelan> dustrial: i'll keep that in mind since i will need skype, for now i just want the general sound to work
<basy> when i edit manualy  xorg.conf it will be always replaced during reboot
<ActionParsnip> basy: are you editing it with kdesudo / sudo ?
<dustrial> =) yes yes good luck =)
<basy> jes
<ActionParsnip> basy: if you run nvidia settings after you edit xorg.conf it will nullify settings in xorg.conf you manually typed
<basy> i delete as root xorg.conf and copy there my version
<basy> but during reboot it is replaced
<dustrial> basy there are many issues regarding the nvidea-settings ... i think googleing reveals most of the best results!
<basy> and after reboot there is always default xorg.conf fine :(
<ActionParsnip> basy: can you use nvidia-settings at command line and make a small script to set the resolution?
<basy> file
<basy> ActionParsnip: is tehere aby tutoroal for that?
<ActionParsnip> basy: man nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> basy: im unsure if it can be used that way
<val_> helpp fatal error with my adept manager?
<val_> how can i fix it
<ActionParsnip> val_: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<dustrial> nvidia-xconfig
<hardyrr> ActionParsnip: val's problem yesterday was about the lock, maybe it still is
<hardyrr> it also happened to me, when the lock was on, adept asked to try and solved, it tried and then crashed instantly
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: its a malformed line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<hardyrr> fatal error over a malformed line is not the best kind of programming, maybe a warning...
<sixty8k> Anybody playing with KDE 4.2 beta 1 that has got akonadiserver to actually start?
<ActionParsnip> !paste . val_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste . val_
<ActionParsnip> !paste | val_
<ubottu> val_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<hardyrr> ActionParsnip: i'm having problems with samba, I set the shares very similar to the pastebin you gave me, but the other pc (virtual machine) can access and browse, read and stuff, but can't write to the folder
<hardyrr> even though writable = yes
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: did you run smbpasswd <user name>
<hardyrr> nah, the virtual machine used konqueror 3 and I just did smb://ip
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: you'll need sudo for that
<hardyrr> it worked in windows :/
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: you do it on the samba server
<hardyrr> oh
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: sudo smbpasswd <some user name>
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: make sure that password is in the valid users section of the share
<hardyrr> but i want to make that accessible to anyone..
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: you will be challenged for a password when you connect which you can store on the clients you wis to have access
<hardyrr> i'll look to the secutiry later
<hardyrr> *security
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: ive not dont it with free access like that, too flakey for my taste. have an ask round or websearch
<hardyrr> still says access denied...
<hardyrr> but just when i want to write something
<hardyrr> i did the valid users thingy, and the password too, i was asked for it on the other end
<ActionParsnip> maybe theres a line further up that grants guest write access
<ActionParsnip> if you were asked for a password then you are connected to samba as that user which will then have the access you granted. Did you use the same username as the one you log onto ubuntu with?
<hardyrr> i created the same username i'm using in the server
<hardyrr> with the smbpasswd
<hardyrr> see how this is not simple?
<hardyrr> :(
<ActionParsnip> and the same password too?
<hardyrr> no, i used a different one for samba
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: try re-passwding and make it the same, just to test
<hardyrr> ok
<hardyrr> it's working
<ActionParsnip> cool, maybe you need the same auth of user / pass to get write privs
<hardyrr> also, this is patheticly slow
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: oh theres a thing for that, gimme a sec
<doc___> hi there
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: find something similar or add the line: name resolve order = wins lmhosts hosts
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: and also find similar or add: socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE
<bibstha> anyone got mediadevices support in amarok2?
<hardyrr> ActionParsnip: trying that now...
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: you need to restart the samba service each time you edit the file
<hardyrr> i do
<bibstha> amarok2 and mediadevices anyone?
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: just a friendly remonder :D
<hardyrr> bibstha: when they released amarok, they said that some devices wouldn't be supported
<hardyrr> don't know if any is...
<bibstha> hardyrr: well the mediadevices tab is completely missing
<hardyrr> maybe it will only show up with the right libraries installed, like libpod or something
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: any faster?
<bibstha> hardyrr: humm weird
<hardyrr> ActionParsnip: a little faster yeah
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<hardyrr> but it copies 10 files per seconds, each one a few KB
<hardyrr> more than 30 secs to copy 400 files totalling 2 MB :S
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: mine copys fine, see what i have in mine that you don't
<hardyrr> you have socket options = TCP_NODELAY :S
<ActionParsnip> try that then
<ActionParsnip> thatd make sense, no delay is better than some delay
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: i pulled it off a forum
<ActionParsnip> !paste > val_
<ubottu> val_, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: better?
<hardyrr> i'm just gonna blame konqueror 3 from opensuse 10.2 at this point, although it didn't seem slow when the same was done in windows
<hardyrr> ActionParsnip: thanks anyway
<hardyrr> i'll live with it, either that, or start using the command line
<Dr_Willis64> or both. :)
<hardyrr> the command line just for the copying. because i don't gui's to move files from one place to another
<hardyrr> *i don'tr trust
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: you could hunt round for more options
<Dr_Willis64> I tend to use mc as a file manager :)
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis64: yakuake here
<ActionParsnip> yakuake is awesome
<hardyrr> i used yakuake too, but that's not a filemanager lol
<hardyrr> it's just a console in the end
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: i move, reaname and open my files with it
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: so in effect i am managing my files ;)
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: but it is just a front for konsole
<hardyrr> since everything is a file, everything is a file manager, yay
<ActionParsnip> hehe touche
<hardyrr> :)
<Dr_Willis64> 'dd' the ultimate file manager
<ActionParsnip> makes me laugh when folks ask about icon themes and i cant help
<hardyrr> Dr_Willis64: more hardcore than that is very hard to achieve lol
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: cat ;)
<Schubi_> mh, the only application who gets some sound out of my boxes is amarok, wtf <.<
<hardyrr> touche, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !sound | Schubi_
<ubottu> Schubi_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<faileas> ooh
<faileas> amarok2 went gold?
<ActionParsnip> uber
<Dr_Willis64> SuperUber
<Dr_Willis64> UltraSuperUber!
<ActionParsnip> PANZERFAUST!!
<faileas> well lifehacker seems to think so (which is nice since its one of those apps i'd like on any system regardless of OS ;p)
<hardyrr> yeah, uberfail .
<Dr_Willis64> 'MultiKill!'
<ActionParsnip> M-M-M-Monsterkill
<Guest95294> Ben een bash scriptje aan het schrijven, maar loop tegen een probleem aan
<Guest95294> Kan iemand mij helpen met commando case
<hardyrr> agreed
<faileas> !ml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ml
<faileas> !nl
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<faileas> least i think its dutch >_>
<ActionParsnip> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ActionParsnip> same bag
<hardyrr> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<hardyrr> yeah, doesn't seem polish
<hardyrr> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<faileas> ActionParsnip: nl = neitherlands = dutch = holland ;p
<hardyrr> yap, not russian
<faileas> looks like dutch but i'm not sure, its not german spanish, portugese or french for certain
<hardyrr> faileas: pardon my ignorance, but i don't see a difference, just semmantics
<ActionParsnip> faileas: oh ive heard they get quite upset at holland
<hardyrr> it's not latin based for sure
<hardyrr> holland is a region of the netherlands, but they speak differently ?
<Bou> no
<hardyrr> cool :)
<ActionParsnip> hardyrr: from my grasp its the same but if you speak to folks from there they get a bit upity and inist they are from netherlands
<Bou> i think holland=netherlands
<hardyrr> Bou, it's definitely a region, not the country
<hardyrr> but most people don't care and just call it holland
<Bou> really? then in French we say "Hollande" to designte this country
<ActionParsnip> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netherlands
<Bou> or "Pays-Bas" (low country)
<hardyrr> i thought it was Pays Bas
<hardyrr> ah, i knew my french wasn't that off...
<Bou> yes, but we also say "Hollande".. which is maybe abusing
<hardyrr> we do too in Portugal, "Holanda"
<Bou> no Dutch people around here?
<hardyrr> but at least i know the difference
<Guest3762> OK no problem
<gaelan> well, i think i've completely removed pulseaudio, but my sound is only working for one program at a time.. i get an error from xine if i try to use 2
<Guest3762> ja ik ben NL
<ActionParsnip> gaelan: have you set your system to use alsa?
<hardyrr> it seems like it's using oss
<gaelan> i went into the system settings>sound should it be on that list?
<faileas> oss can only do one sound at a time
<hardyrr> faileas: the most recent oss can a lot like alsa
<supert0nes> ya
<supert0nes> oss 4
<faileas> ... i almost typed in my password here >_>
<ikonia> careful
<hardyrr> that's why it's a pity they were kinda closed sourced, alsa should have never come to existence, oss should have been improved on
<faileas> ya
<gaelan> hmm, i don'tknow if i'm using oss, should i try installing the newest oss, or just remove that completely?
<supert0nes> the newest oss should work
<supert0nes> i liked it
<Dr_Willis64> I guess im lucky  - ive rarely had a sound issue .
<gaelan> ok, i'll give that a try
<hardyrr> as long as linux applications still target oss, shouldn't be a problem
<supert0nes> gaelan: you should look on the forums how to proprely do it
<supert0nes> or ask in #ubuntu
<gaelan> supert0nes: yeah, i think i'll just post on the forums, but i am using kubuntu.. maybe there's no difference with the sound
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis64: me neither
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis64: save for my volume slider not moving in kmix, but i didnt care
<Dr_Willis64> Only issue i ever had ages ago was having to make my creative card default to the digital out... :)
<supert0nes> i don't think it is...If you find an ubuntu setup that should work because kde4 has oss backends
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis64: moves in intrepid thought :) and it autopicked up my volum keys on my keyboard
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis64: i dont buy creative
<Dr_Willis64> Yep. the ubuntu disrtos seem to work better then most others ive ever tried at seeing/setting up the extra keys
<ikonia> !give a test
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about give a test
<Dr_Willis64> I will be suprised if creative is still around in a year or 2
<gaelan> ok, thanks for the help!
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis64: ooh thats something id put money on
<keres_> is it possible to disable error messages all together in an application?
<keres_> i have an application that runs perfect on ibex, though it was meant for hardy and gutsy. it displays ~10 error dialogs on startup
<Dr_Willis64> you got the source?
<Dr_Willis64> keres_,  given the varity of ways somtning can be doing error messages - i doubt if its possible
<keres_> Um, yes. but the whole point it am running the .deb is so i do not have to compile it
<keres_> :S
<JvM_Gelon> Hello
<keres_> Dr_Willis64: should i just ignore them?
<JvM_Gelon> I was wondering if there is a possibility to add an SFTP to the remote locations in Kubuntu Hardy
<Dr_Willis64> keres_,  got any other options? :) ya cant disable them  im guessing.. so you have to ignore them?
<keres_> I'm gussing thats the only option.
<keres_> :S
<keres_> until i learn how to compile it for ibex, or i find a .deb for it
<ActionParsnip> keres_: you could addresss the messages
<Dr_Willis64> i would have to wonder what the specific error messages are also.
<keres_> ActionParship: they are gtk+ error messages, for a UFOAI plugin/gamepack that nobody ever uses.
<keres_> the program runs just fine otherwise
<ActionParsnip> keres_: i'd log a bug
<keres_> ActionParship: would that disable them?
<keres_> from re-occurancE?
<ActionParsnip> keres_: if it can be replicated, the devs may release a patch or sugest a work around
<keres_> ActionParship: the dev's have since released 1.6, which i think is ibex compatable. but it is mildly different than 1.5
<keres_> and you have to compile it yourself
<JvM_Gelon> Is there a way to add a SFTP folder to my remote places?
<ActionParsnip> could try removing it completely including --purge and reinstal fresh
<ActionParsnip> JvM_Gelon: you might be able to add it if you type the protocol name at the start of its address
<hardyrr> in intrepid i'm having a hard finding the regional settings, is there no such thing?
<hardyrr> found it, damn i'm blind
<ActionParsnip> JvM_Gelon: http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg10t9.htm
<JvM_Gelon> thx
<JvM_Gelon> found that allready, but can't add it to my remote folders
<JvM_Gelon> in Dolphin at remote:/
<ActionParsnip> JvM_Gelon: thats all i got, have a hunt, im sure you'll find something. i'll lend a hand
<bdizzle> morning
<bdizzle> I was wondering, when trying to copy over the entire contents of one's hard drive, would it be best just to copy the Home folder, or do I need to copy everything else as well?
<ActionParsnip> JvM_Gelon: sudo apt-get install sshfs
<ActionParsnip> JvM_Gelon: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=351777
<JvM_Gelon> thnx
<tyfon> eagles0513875:
<tyfon> ups
<tyfon> wrong window :p
<koperton> hey guys someone can help me to choose another linux kde centred distro
<koperton> or suggest me another?
<hardyrr> opensuse or mandriva, that's it :P . nah just kidding, there's also pclinuxos
<koperton> mm maybe it's better on offtopic
<koperton> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<koperton> hardyrr: :) thank you
<koperton> hardyrr: could you come on offtopic?
<ActionParsnip> koperton: mandriva :)
<jm> Bou: one more finally i upgrade kde with backports and proposed, is there another to upgrade more because i don't have the option for hiding the task bar yet ?
<jm> or anyone else :)
<sd2> hi there. No kde 4.1.4 in view??
<jm> salut sd2 tu utilises la version 4.1.3 ?
<sd2> wép
<sd2> jm
<jm> sd2:
<jm> oui ,
<jm> moi aussi
<jm> je cherche une version qui pourrait cacher la barre des taches .....
<jm> mais c'est tjs pas la 4.1.3
<Bou> jm: you won't get the latest version of KDE via backport
<jm> Bou: or via proposed ?
<Bou> jm: you have to build it from source, or use the kde 4.2 beta package for Kubuntu (you can find some on the Net)
<jm> or sorry via ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu
<jm> hum ok is ther a depot for that ?
<jm> i will search ok thanks for the informations
<X4D> Hi, I've been using Ubuntu for quite some time now, nearly 2 years and after trying out various KDE distributions I feel that KDE has an advantage over Gnome with it's applications Kontact, Amarok, etc... and the way they integrate. I just installed Opensuse 11.1 RC1 yesterday and I don't feel comfortable in a rpm based distro. Is Kubuntu stable for daily use? I don't mind troubleshooting at the beginning to set things up.
<sd2> just a question about kubuntu : I use it from the beginning (befor was with debian+kde). Can anyone telle me why 8.10 included kde 4.1. why no waiting for 4.2. As a (only) user it looks very bugfull
<Bou> maybe because you need feedback from user to track bugs
<Bou> and people almost never download beta versions just for testing..
<Bou> I guess that's one reason
<Bou> probably not the only one
<RurouniJones> Is there a lightweight version of ubuntu suitable for old machines that is also translated into Japanese?
<bdizzle> xubuntu with a jap language pack?
<bdizzle> X4D, I don't consider myself a power user by any means, other than running simulations for my research, but I've used Kubuntu for about 8 months now with no serious issues
<bdizzle> the first two weeks are rough, but other than that, its solid
<DawnLight> hello... where can i see information about the updates for stable? would an rss feed be asking too much?
<RurouniJones> bdizzle: Yea sorry about that, had a brain fart
<RurouniJones> Anyway I can get the language packs offline? I will probably be installing it on a machine with no net access in the beginning.
<gustavonarea> Hello. Are you sure KDE 4.2 Beta 1 really is available in the repo you point out? Please take a look at this: http://paste.chrisarndt.de/paste/8510ee1e128e45d69a5aac738644e9b8
<gustavonarea> I'm using Intrepid
<X4D> bdizzle: Well I'll give it a go, can't hurt to try :)
<bdizzle> X4D: word of advice. Create the root partition of about 10 GB and the rest you are planning to use as Home
<bdizzle> helps out a lot
<gustavonarea> Oh, and "Recommended Updates" is enabled
<X4D> bdizzle: thanks
<bdizzle> anyway, I'm in the process of copying over two partitions of my laptop hard drive onto my desktop, so naturally linux is running a bit slow right now (Windows would have died by now)
<bdizzle> so I need to log off and allocate resources towards that
<bdizzle> later all
<atno> hello guys, how are you today?
<atno> im trying to install ubuntu 8.10 on 20 machines
<atno> is there and easy way to do it?
<atno> do i have to make 20 copies of ubuntu, or there is an easier deployment?
<RurouniJones> Depends on your definition of east - http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-unattended-ubuntu-network-install
<RurouniJones> er, easy
<bazhang> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<weyland> hi! kennt ihr einen einfachen cpu/ram benchmark den ich ueber kommandozeile benutzen kann? ich benuzte hier auf der arbeit ein cluster und moechte die leistung der einzelnen nodes vergleichen...
<Bou> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<weyland> oh sorry, i thought this is the german channel
<weyland> i am searching for a simple command line cpu/ram benchmark. i use a cluster at work and i want to measure the cpu/ram performance of the nodes...
<Bou> i guess "top" is too basic for what you want to do?
<weyland> yes :)
<atno> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<LjL> !info lmbench | weyland, RAM only
<ubottu> lmbench (source: lmbench): Utilities to benchmark UNIX systems. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.0-a7-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 989 kB, installed size 4144 kB
<weyland> LjL: thx
<Bou> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2.3-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 222 kB, installed size 648 kB
<desu> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<legodude> I'm having a problem with "print" dialogs never appearing
<legodude> and the printer conf tool doesn't seem to work either
<eagles0513875> what package do i need to have installed to be able to update sources from adept
<LjL> eagles0513875: none...?
<LjL> aside from adept
<eagles0513875> LjL adept is telling me i cannot edit the sources form there
<eagles0513875> it says the editor for package sources is not yet implemented
<LjL> eagles0513875: so *edit* the sources, not *update* the sources. those are two different things. do you mean by doing Adept / Manage Repositories?
<Leeuw> I changed some in fstab with the mount-manager, now my system won't start because it can't find the (separate) /var partition etc.   Am working from my emergency-Debian on differrent partition.  What can I do to solve the problem ?
<LjL> Leeuw: reboot, go to the GRUB menu, pass "init=/bin/sh" to your kernel command line, boot, revert changes to fstab
<Leeuw> LjL I'm not sure about the changes; would there be a backup of the old file ?
<LjL> Leeuw: never used mount-manager, i don't know
<Leeuw> LjL, ok, I'll have a look then and see what i'll find...   How can I list the files in a folder (by the way, fstab is in /boot, right ?) with the dates ?
<LjL> Leeuw: no, fstab is in /etc/fstab.  "ls -l --sort=time"
<Leeuw> LjL, of course, /etc, I knew that (all shook up by the bug...)...  Thanx !
<yusuf_> how do i remove the grey background from the check Boxes in firefox
<Leeuw> LjL the sort is a great idea, thanx nr 2
<erisch> does anyone know if the load_cycle_count issue is solved in inteprid ibex?
<Captain_Haddock> wasn't there supposed to be a point release with a lot of goodies backported in early december?
<saurjk> hasnt amarok 2.0 been released in the repos??
 * Captain_Haddock doesn't see it
<saurjk> okie kool
<[Vex]> gaaaaaa
<[Vex]> upgraded to 8.10 yesterday
<[Vex]> fixed sound
<faileas> yay?
<[Vex]> master channel set tp PCM
<[Vex]> when front is muted (for docking) the volume OSD is always 0%
<[Vex]> follows front, not master channel
<[Vex]> a fix? workaraound?
 * [Vex] fix speling
<gaelan> ok, i've just messed up... when i log in using KDE4 it loads everything, but KDE itself is just white, all my autostart programs load because i can see skype
<gaelan> but the interface itself is just... white
<[Vex]> gaelan: newly upgrade or?
<gaelan> is there a kde config file somewhere i can check from the terminal? or just delete something and let it regenerate?
<gaelan> yes
<[Vex]> a lot of X is left upto HAL now
<gaelan> yes, i installed a long list of packages
<[Vex]> but I'm sry to say I'm not familiar with it
<gaelan> ok, thanks anyway, i'll do some more searching
<[Vex]> wanted to turn off synaptic, but don't know how anymore...
<jedix> gaelan: nightly, or beta?
<gaelan> i'm just using the standard intrepid
<gaelan> what i did was generate a list of packages from one install and try to use that for a second computer
<gaelan> thought it would speed things up on configuration, guess not!
<Captain_Haddock> gaelan: you can try renaming .kde in your home directory to .kde-old and restart X.
<Captain_Haddock> that should regenerate all config files
<pronoy> When i restart my computer, all my widgets go back to the default positon: up left corner, even though i locked the widgets before shutting down my pc.....how can i fix this ?
<gaelan> thanks, when i try to rename it comes up with a syntax error, doesn't like the dot
<Captain_Haddock> try doing it from the command line perhaps ...
<gaelan> that's where i was trying from; just "rename .kde .kdeold"
<[Vex]> mv
<Captain_Haddock> use mv, not rename
<gaelan> ahh, thanks
<gaelan> i'm quite new to all this
<Captain_Haddock> :)
<pronoy> when i restart my pc..all my widgets come to the upper left corner, their default postion i guess....how can i keep them from going back ?
<gaelan> wonderful! it's working again
<gaelan> thanks so much!
<Captain_Haddock> yw :)
<jussi01> pronoy: it happens a few times then goes away in my experience, so just fix thhem and wait until it stops
<Captain_Haddock> pronoy: no idea.. perhaps try logging out and logging back in rather than shutting down
<pronoy> Captian_Haddock, jussi01 how to fix them....? and my computer can't keep running all the time.....i have to shut down some time you know
<jussi01> pronoy: just reposition them as you would normally
<jussi01> and after a few restarts it wont do it anymore..
<pronoy> jussi01: i have like 10 widgets up there.......i'll have to do them all over again every time i login....this is not an option !
<KomiaPoika> when installing kubuntu, how do i make grub install on the ide hard disk, instead of the sata hard disk where it's installed?
<jussi01> pronoy: as I said, it shouldnt last long, just a few times, then the problem goes away!!!
<pronoy> jussi01: i'll give it a shot.....
<webas> hi guys.. any help? my wlan doesnt work and im not sure where to check what.
<BluesKaj> Hola all
<BluesKaj> !wireless | webas
<ubottu> webas: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<webas> thanks im reading that, just its for ubuntu..and i cant even find system/administration/networking ( as this is in ubuntu )
<desu> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<BluesKaj> webas, maybe the ppl at #ubuntu can help you better , this is #kubuntu..some apps are different
<webas> im on kubuntu.. the guid you showed me suits ubuntu.. and so i dont find where to go by that guide
<KomiaPoika> does the  GeForce 7950GT work nice in kubuntu with nvidia drivers if the 6800GT works fine with the current install?
<eagles0513875> KomiaPoika i have an 8800gt and it works fine in this desktop
<eagles0513875> when i go to sources in adept that the editor for package sources has not yet been implimented what package do i need to install to impliment it
<faileas> eagles0513875: you could use kate or nano to edit /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoika, I have the geforce7600GT and it worked fine right from the time I installed it, with the nvidia/kubuntu/linux recommended driver of course.
<eagles0513875> :( blues
<BluesKaj> KomiaPoika, I think your GeForce 7950GT should work right from the get-go
<user17> yuuu... hi at all
<user17> I'd like to know how to configure my kubuntu to be seen by an XP home PC in a mixed LAN
<tyfon> !samba | user17
<ubottu> user17: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<eagles0513875> tyfon any idea as to my issue
<eagles0513875> when i go to sources in adept that the editor for package sources has not yet been implimented what package do i need to install to impliment it
<tyfon> its not programmed yet
<tyfon> what repository do you want to add?
<paul__> hola
<paul__> tengo un problema
<paul__> el haber nacido
<paul__> jejejejeje
<eagles0513875> !es | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<tyfon> eagles0513875: have to add it manually to /etc/apt/sources.list until gui support for it is finished in adept
<faileas> eagles0513875: as i mentioned, just use a text editor ;)
<eagles0513875> i gotten spoiled by by adept and doing it that way
<webas> anyone has notebooks with wlan? i need some help :)
<eagles0513875> webas i do
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, webas is running 8.04 kde3
<webas> me too blueskaj me too :)
<eagles0513875> ahhhhhhh gotcha blackflag
<eagles0513875> webas ignore what i said then
<BluesKaj> I was telling eagles0513875 you situation , webas ;)
<BluesKaj> err your
<webas> no need.. well he suggested me to restart pc..now my pc is messed up..because before restart i changed default rezolution from 4:3 1024*xxx to 16:9 1280*800 :\  i need to back up somehow
<eagles0513875> webas dpkg --cofigure Xorg if im not mistake
<eagles0513875> mistaken*
<webas> err the screen is too unreadable.. but i opened terminal and wrote this..nothing happened..so i wrote password and still nothing happened :D
<webas> :D haha my screen is unreadable.. ;) its ok i have old pc
<faileas> webas: control alternate f1 . then edit your xorg or something, then reboot
<faileas> though
<faileas> you may have a failsafe mode, least on the newer ones
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> has anyone worked with mondo/mindi on kubuntu intrepid? i can't seem to get my mindi or mondo disks to boot
<faileas> i get told to copy the disk images into floppies for some reason
<BluesKaj> webas , ctrl+alt+f2 , then type : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubuzztu> hey
<BluesKaj> webas then once done type: startx
<ubuzztu> i switched from kubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-desktop
<ubuzztu> but i am having trouble switching back to kubuntu-desktop
<user17> got another problem ... fresh installation of kubuntu 8.10 on and old 300Mhz - I can't USB KEY 2gb
<ubuzztu> when i reboot it takes me to a ubuntu-desktop
<ubuzztu> but the splash and login screens are kubuntu style
<ubuzztu> and i am running kdm
<usuario> kello
<SiVA_> does anyone else find GTK apps really sluggish with kde4.1?
<eagles0513875> SiVA_ i just chunk the default install of kde 4.1 that comes with kubuntu and do a custom one of my own which is plenty lighter
<SiVA_> eagles0513875: Could you elaborate?
<eagles0513875> SiVA_ i run a sudo apt-get purge kde* which strips the install back down to command line only. then i do sudo apt-get install kde-core and u come out wiht kde 4.1 but wiht no progrmas no kmix no knetworkmanager etc you install what you want
<SiVA_> eagles0513875: Sounds interesting. But I don't care about disk space being used by extra programs.... or are there certain programs that are installed by default that reside in the memory at all time? Eating up CPU?
<eagles0513875> SiVA_ the reason im doing this is bout half the default programs i dont use
<eagles0513875> open office is slow and koffice is so much faster
<SiVA_> open office is pathetically slow... I just got a new laptop.. top of the line dell XPS. But open office doesn't open any faster!! It's so frustrating
<wesley__> SiVA try koffice
<eagles0513875> !apt-build | SiVA_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-build
<moms> fr
<eagles0513875> !info apt-build | SiVA_
<ubottu> apt-build (source: apt-build): frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.36 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 208 kB
<eagles0513875> !fr | moms
<ubottu> moms: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<eagles0513875> thats what im doing is using apt build to optimize everythign even k office and my whole system even shutdown bootup is super fast now
<SiVA_> cool!! I'll try this for sure
<webas> anyone can tell me why wireless network list is empty ( in network manager ) :)
<SiVA_> I can do apt-build instead of apt-get for everything?
<eagles0513875> yes
<eagles0513875> even the upgrades
<eagles0513875> there are certain packages that it wont work for like kmix and some others
<KomiaPoika> !info apt-build | komiapoika
<ubottu> apt-build (source: apt-build): frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.36 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 208 kB
<eagles0513875> :) found out about it from another user yesterday
<cuznt> is it better than apt-get?
<eagles0513875> cuznt it optimizes and compiles the programs from source for your hardware
<SiVA_> will this remove office: apt-get purge openoffice* ?
<eagles0513875> yes
<KomiaPoika> how can i chose on which hard drive to install grub when installing kubuntu?
<SiVA_> it wants to know what my cpu architecture is
<eagles0513875> what processor u got in ur laptop
<eagles0513875> it has to be specified so it knows how to optimize it
<eagles0513875> SiVA_ im gonna pm ya
<SiVA_> hey I got it
<eagles0513875> KomiaPoika it has to be the vry first partition or the MBR
<SiVA_> Core duo.. so I guess it's core2! :)
<eagles0513875> guess so 2 im doing this on 3 yr old amd athlon64 and im telling u it helps
<eagles0513875> i have core2 quad and i would love to try it out on here
<KomiaPoika> eagles0513875: kubuntu installs on a sata drive but the pc only sees the ide drive at boot time
<KomiaPoika> eagles0513875: so i want to force install grub on the ide drive
<SiVA_> "sudo apt-build install openoffice" doesn't find openoffice
<eagles0513875> SiVA_ not everythign will work wiht apt-build
<cuznt> can you move your grub?
<eagles0513875> SiVA_ try koffice instead and it will work apt-build
<eagles0513875> grub needs to be in first primary partition on the mbr
<KomiaPoika> SiVA_: sudo apt-build install openoffice.org
<cuznt> right now for me it is on the other harddrive and i want to move it
<eagles0513875> SiVA_ fyi if u set apt-build to strong it will take some time to compile cuz its doing the most optimization for your system
<eagles0513875> !adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<cool_> hello people..
<cool_> I've installed kubuntu 8.10
<jussi01> cool_: great to hear! can we help you with something?
<cool_> i have a problem ... with screen blanking ... the backlight doesn't go out like it used to in 8.04
<cool_> i have intel video
<jussi01> cool_: Ive not seen that issue, hopefully someone around has though
<cool_> jussi01: ihave updated kde to 4.1.3 also
<eagles0513875> does anyone know of a link to a list of pkgs that work with apt-build
<webas> anyone can tell me why wireless network list is empty ( in network manager ) :)
<eagles0513875> webas im not on kde3 anymore otherwise i would work with you on this i dont have the problem in kde4
<eagles0513875> 4.1.3
<webas> 4.1.3 is beta ye?
<ari> HI: I have Kubuntu 8.10 installed, but the Compiz Fusion does not function correctly. I can not resize the windows. Anybody ahs experienced this ?
<webas> ye..but i dont remember which option lets you to resize..just disable all functions..and then try to resize..if it works.then enable one by one functions
<ari> ok.I'll try that out. Thanx.
<jm> which soft can we use for viewing TV on kde4 ( like kaffeine on kde3 )
<eagles0513875> !info mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv (source: mythtv): A personal video recorder application (client and server). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 29 kB, installed size 76 kB
<eagles0513875> jm is that what u want
<eagles0513875> *you
<jussi01> !tv | jm
<ubottu> jm: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<jm> thks
<jm> my card works great with kaffeine but now no more kaffeine on KDE4 i will try these soft
<eagles0513875> jussi01 i found what i was missing software-properties-kde
<jussi01> eagles0513875: I noticed...
<eagles0513875> its amazing what a lil search on the link provided when you do adept on here can do
<wallabee> How do i go about installing the proprietary driver for my video card???
<KomiaPoika> wallabee: nvidia?
<wallabee> KomuaPoika: Im not sure how to tell in linux
<jm> there is no replacement of kaffeine ?
<jussi01> wallabee: kmenu - system - hardware drivers
<jussi01> jm: there is, but it doesnt support tv yet. so install kaffeine.
<wallabee> jussi01: yes ive been there but it doesnt hav anything listed
<jussi01> wallabee: which card?
<wallabee> jussi01: when i go to sytem hardware drivers there are none listed ..im not sure what card can i use some sort of ls command to find out?
<[Vex]> how do I disable synaptic touchpad after HAL took over?
<jussi01> wallabee: lspci
<wallabee> jussi01: this is what i get
<wallabee> 0:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<wallabee> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<wallabee> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02
<jussi01> wallabee: intel cards dont need restricted drivers
<jussi01> they are installed from the word go, as the drivers are open source
<wallabee> jussi01: thank you for the heads up
<jussi01> wallabee: np's :
<tat> ari: did you tryed compiz --replace?
<user17> got another problem ... fresh installation of kubuntu 8.10 on and old 300Mhz - I can't see USB KEY 2gb
<wallabee> jussi01: i have video glitches sometimes is why i wonder like when i right click and the menu comes up it takes a minute and its all distorted at first  and when i play some video games it seems like it struggles so i didnt know if i needed something to fix this
<jussi01> wallabee: thats a kde glitch, and afaik they are working on it
<wallabee> jussi01: no doubt will be an update...any opinion on allowing unsupported updates?
<benbloom> did i just timeout and reconnect?
<jussi01> wallabee: hrm, Im running the experimental repo, took a little to get going but now I have 4.2. if you dont need it for production, and are willing to play a little to get things working...
<benbloom> at 10:02
<jussi01> benbloom: no.
<wallabee> jussi01: thanks again
<Bels1> I could need some help getting suspend working
<benbloom> what graphics card are you using Bels1?
<lee00650> HOLA
<Bels1> ati x1600.. using fglrx, but I have tried disabling fglrx and used the open source radeon driver instead.. no success
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Bels1> it's an asus a7jc laptop, i'll try to suspend, and it shuts down harddrives, wlan etc but leaves the monitor on with a blinking cursor and the fans go crazy
<ActionParsnip> how can i stop the window data being displayed when i mouse over in kde 4.1
<ActionParsnip> it says stuff like "opera on desktop 4" etc
<cuznt> try right clicking on the task bar
<Drunktard> what is the default video player on kunbuntu?
<Drunktard> *kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Drunktard: dragon
<ActionParsnip> Drunktard: in intrepid
<Drunktard> alright thanks
<lee00650> HOLA HABLA ALGUIEN ESPAÑOL
<tyfon> !es | lee00650
<ubottu> lee00650: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<lee00650> HOLA
<lee00650> ALGUIEN EN ESPAÑOL
<lee00650> HOLA
<fabian__> holaaaaaaaa
<fabian__> alguien de chile?
<fabian__> nadie de chile? :S
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fabian__> chucha thx
<bazhang> #ubuntu-cl fabian__
<webas> anyone can tell me why wireless network list is empty ( in network manager ) :) wlan not working
<webas> how to download autoinstall synaptic?
<Bels1> What alternatives to adept do I have in KDE? (ofc synaptic but it looks ugly in kubuntu 4.2beta1 for some reason.. gtk-qt-engine is to blame i guess)
<moms> fr
<blackflag> Hello all :) What is the bast way to upgrade from 8.04-server to 8.10-server?
<moms> fr
<moms> kubuntu-fr
<vonkleist> blackflag, u sure u want to upgrade?
<vonkleist> 8.04 is LTS
<vonkleist> 8.10 isn't
<vonkleist> Bels1, what 'bout apt-get ? :P
<Bels1> hehe... i already use aptitude
<moms> salut
<Bels1> for almost everything.. but synaptic show packets from different repositories in a nice way, new packages and stuff.. adept just don't give anything that aptitude can't
<Bels1> with ease that is.
<user17> i got a problem ... fresh installation of kubuntu 8.10 - I can't see USB KEY 2gb
<user17> any tips?
<tyfon> if its the 300 mhz machine it might be that the stick is usb 2.0 and the machine is 1.0.. but i was under the impression that 2.0 devices could be plugged into 1.0 usb ports
<[Vex]> does anyone know how I can disable synaptic touchpad after HAL took over?
<user17> tyfon: before with windows it works
<[Vex]> normally usb 2.0 stick are 1.2 backwards compatible
<user17> tyfon: yes is that old 300 mhz machine
<user17> ok
<tyfon> well im not sure then ;)
<tyfon> i have a dual ppro 200 mhz with usb 1.0 that works fine with all my pendrives
<user17> tyfon: i suppose you think it may works
<user17> tyfon: i think that may be formatting of pen that is unrecognized by this fresh installation...
<user17> tyfon:
<user17> may be?
<tyfon> it wont format anything by itself
<tyfon> it should pop up on the desktop even if unformated
<user17> it was formatted under XP
<tyfon> it reads that fine :)
<user17> so if I clear the pen may be no problem...
<tyfon> it shouldnt matter
<tyfon> i don't think the pen is the problem, maybe your usb drivers are acting up
<tyfon> but im not very good in debugging usb problems
<user17> clear
<user17> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<user17> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<lee00650> hola
<lee00650> hola como me boy al servidor en español
<jpds> lee00650: Escribe: /join #kubuntu-es
<root> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<root> denme la
<root> otra sala
<Guest74592> donde hablan espanish
<jpds> !es | Guest74592
<ubottu> Guest74592: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest74592> grasias
<Guest74592> se los agradescooooooooooooooo
<delilaz> hello room, How does one terminate a program (k3b) using konsole???
<gkffjcs_> killall k3b
<elwood> delilaz: ps aux  | grep nameofprogramm
<elwood> delilaz: kill -9 numer of pid
<webas> anyone can tell me why wireless network list is empty ( in network manager ) :) wlan not working
<delilaz> Thanks much gkffjcs and elwood! :)
<pc_doode> HELP, installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition (64-bit) am trying to find drivers and application that will let me use my AVerMedia M791 NTSC/ATSC TV Tuner Card?
<kaminix> Is there any quick way to copy all ./folder1/$folder$/*png to ./folder2/$folder$/*png? E.g. to copy files from one folder to another copying the structure of the previous folder.
<edju> Is there a tool to select the best mirror for sources.list, like mirrorselect in gentoo?
<vonkleist> kaminix, use cp -rp
<pc_doode> HELP, installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition (64-bit) am trying to find drivers and application that will let me use my AVerMedia M791 NTSC/ATSC TV Tuner Card, does anybody have any ideas?
<faichele_> ivtv.org
<faichele_> Sorry, correct link: http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Main_Page
<faichele_> Offers support for a wide range of TV tuner cards.
<kaminix> vonkleist: Thanks. :)
<avihayb> !numlock
<ubottu> To enable Number Lock by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<avihayb> hello. does anybody know how to change the numlock behaviour so that it won't be effected by shift?
<oliver__> irc://irc.freenode.net#ubuntu-de-loco
<pc_doode> faichele: Thanks for trying help earlier but after reading through most of the info from the website am more confused now than ever!
<pc_doode> I am about ready to give up using Ubuntu and just re-installing MS Windows Vista Home Premium!!!  :(
<faichele_> Argh! No...
<faichele_> What's the objective? Just a simple TV, or something more sophisticated like MythTV?
<pc_doode> I'm trying to make my Gateway GM5478 and its various devices fully functional in something other than MS Windows Vista!
<faichele_> What's that device? Settop box?
<pc_doode> Avermedia M791 PCIe Combo NTSC/ATSC
<tyfon> pc_doode: your card should be supported out of the box...
<pc_doode> No, no settop box, direct connection to cable!
<tyfon> you need ivtv to swithc channels though unless you use mythtv
<tyfon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_IVTV_Feisty
<tyfon> oh wait
<tyfon> 791 :o..
<pc_doode> OS shows no driver located for card!
<tyfon> i saw 179 or something on that list ;)
<faichele_> MythTV should work for you, I'd say.
<tyfon> Avermedia M179 is the only supported avermedia card i can see
<tyfon> http://ivtvdriver.org/index.php/Supported_hardware
<pc_doode> This OS isn't detecting card and providing a driver?
<tyfon> no
<faichele_> What does "lsmod|grep ivtv" say?
<pc_doode> do what???
<pc_doode> noobie to linux
<faichele_> Open a terminal: "System"->"Konsole"
<pc_doode> ok
<faichele_> Then type that command without the quotes.
<pc_doode> rodney@GM5478:~$ lsmod|grep ivtv
<pc_doode> rodney@GM5478:~$
<faichele_> No output?
<pc_doode> ???
<pc_doode> just get that
<faichele_> There should be some text output if ivtv has picked up your TV card...
<tyfon> hi's card isnt supported
<pc_doode> That was all I got!
<tyfon> hes*
<Elijah_Frost> Good evening gentlemen. How do I play *.wmv video in Kubuntu?
<Elijah_Frost> 8.04
<Elijah_Frost> GStream codes do not help
<faichele_> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/AVerMedia_M791_PCIe_Combo_(OEM)
<Elijah_Frost> (however I can hear sound but there is no video)
<pc_doode> ok plenty of assorted info at site but what do I do?
<faichele_> Uh oh: "It is currently not supported under Linux"
<pc_doode> An NTSC/ATSC PCIe card from AVerMedia.
<pc_doode> It is currently not supported under Linux.
<pc_doode> Just saw that!
<pc_doode> This is definitely not good!
<webas> how can download ndisgtk for hardy?
<pc_doode> Looks like its going to be a wonderful trip down MS Windows Vista lane for me!
<pc_doode> Teach me to buy a stinking proprietary system such as this one!
<faichele_> Sorry, can't help that :-).
<pc_doode> Thanks for trying to help!
<faichele_> np.
<faichele_> Next time, look for a Hauppauge card...
<pc_doode> This is what came with system!
<pc_doode> Even at that I have found that it is only mainly supported under Vista and maybe XP!!!
<faichele_> A Hauppauge tuner?
<pc_doode> No, the AverMedia!
<faichele_> Chances are much better with these under Linux.
<faichele_> Sorry, my mistake.
<pc_doode> np :)
<pc_doode> It's really to bad, I was starting to like this OS too!
<faichele_> If you're feeling adventorous...
<faichele_> Try VMWare.
<faichele_> Or Xen.
<faichele_> Vista as main OS, Kubuntu in virtual machine.
<pc_doode> Hey, now you're really talking over my head!!!
<edoceo> So 8.10 is way better than 8.04?  I should upgrade right now?
<SkittleLinux18_> JontheEchidna: hey, what was that command you gave me yesterday to update adept manager in kubuntu??
<SkittleLinux18_> or does anyone else know it for that matter??
<dwidmann> hmm, looks like printing a range of pages with okular isn't working ... I tell it to print pages 20-22 and it printed pages 1-3 ...
 * ildyakonov is away: ïÔÏÛ£Ì.
<olegb> SkittleLinux18_: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2008/12/10/%23kubuntu.html
<SkittleLinux18_> olegb: thanks man
<robin0800> +
<delilaz> Hello everyone, I have a problem.  I'm trying to burn a cd iso with k3b but k3b gets stuck in "starting writing at 32x speed" and then nothing happens.  Any help appreciated.
<delilaz> Even when I cancel the job, k3b remains frozen
<avihayb> hello. does anybody know how to change the numlock behaviour so that it won't be effected by shift?
<brandon__> how the hekc does the flash drivers get going?
<brandon__> On my eee pc everything works like it should. On my desktop in Kubuntu, flahs drivers do not work.
<brandon__> any ideas?
<brandon__> well tat doent work for me now does it?
<NEKUBUNK> NE2KUBUNTU
<NEKUBUNK> How
<NEKUBUNK> and why?
<NEKUBUNK> what?
<NEKUBUNK> where and when?
<Firefishe> is kde 3.5.x available in the intrepid release?
<apachelogger> nope
<Chafas> alguien habla español
<Chafas> speak spanish
<Chafas> help ayuda
<apachelogger> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<apachelogger> hyper_ch: => JontheEchidna
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: thx :)
<hyper_ch> he's been idle quite a while
<apachelogger> maybe he is picking flowers
<hyper_ch> maybe
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: great job on amarok2 ppa... works great
<apachelogger> you just saying that because you don't know the flaws :P
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: a lot more things work than in the official 8.10 repo version
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: you did compile with the --enable-flaws flag?
<apachelogger> that is because it got less things to make work
<apachelogger> also cmake uses -DVAR rather than --setting :P
<hyper_ch> no clue about cmake :)
<hyper_ch> and DVAR sounds to me like DVORAK
<apachelogger> me neither :P
<hyper_ch> apachelogger: so you know when JontheEchidna is normally online?
<juan> hola a todos
<Firefishe> Is there any way to install kde 3.5.x alongside Intrepid?
<bitripper> hallo
<reagleBRKLN> anyone know of kde 4.2 debs for hardy? neon-nightly not updated since oct
<keres_> is photoshop CS3 supported in wine yet?
<derjens> hello everyone
<derjens> can somebody help me setting up tor button in firefox?
<derjens> i've read i just have to install privoxy and tor button firefox add-on and it works
<derjens> it does not:(
<olegb> derjens: have you edited the privoxy conf file ?
<derjens> olegb, i did not but i had read this wasn't necessary??
<derjens> "apt-get install privoxy and installed Torbutton.
<derjens> Just worked! Thanks "
<derjens> https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/reviews/display/2275?show=10&page=9
<olegb> derjens: i have added "forward-socks4a / 127.0.0.1:9050 ." in /etc/prixoxy/conf
<keres_> is photoshop CS3 supported in wine yet?
<derjens> does "/" mean these are 2 lines, olegb ?
<olegb> derjens: no, the stuff between "" should be in the beginning of the privoxy config file in one line
<derjens> olegb, i have just copied it
<derjens> in that very moment tor button said it works!
<derjens> yeah
<derjens> YEAH
<derjens> olegb, it is amazingly slow but an ip service now reports i am from sweden and my ip is some foreign one
<derjens> thanks a lot!
<ytoox> I am using kubuntu and I am confused because the wifi signal strength drops suddenly even though I am not moving around
<ytoox> what can it be, how can I fix it?
<dr_willis> some drivers have 'issues' from what i hear ytoox , also it could be some interferance. Hard to tell really.
<ytoox> mm
<fabio_> using kde4.2beta. May I ask?
<ytoox> what are some of the things that others have tried in order to fix these problems?
<ytoox> nop, I am on ubuntu
<ytoox> but that channel is too crowded
<dr_willis> ytoox,  you may want to check the forums for your exact wireless card/chipse4t - see if any others report similer issues.
<fabio_> can't get strigi working (Failed to contact strigi)
<ytoox> ok
<fabio_> someone can help me?
<emma> hey guys i need a little help
<emma> after doing the updates and a restart, now kde does not begin when i start my computer.
<emma> it just hangs, the screen stays black for a long time, until finally it gives up and boots me to the command line.
<fabio_> xserver error, emma?
<emma> i don't know, there was no problem until after i did the updates and a restart.
<emma> i did nothing to the system myself.
<fabio_> tried with the command startx?
<emma> no i didn't try that. i think it's not x that needs to start but kdm.
<ytoox> I think i have an atheros card
<fabio_> try startx... it should spit out some hints...
<fabio_> me to ytoox...it runs very slow
<ytoox> mmmm
<ytoox> it sucks
<ytoox> do atheros card run on madwifi?
<fabio_> I jave proprietary drivers installd with jokey?
<ytoox> link?
<fabio_> try with jockey program.
<dwidmann> emma: kdm requires an x server to be running ... so if X can't be started with startx then kdm can't be started either
<fabio_> someone can help me with strigi&nepomuk
<fabio_> pls
<emma> Any ideas?
<emma> dwidmann: i'll see if it does that.
<ytoox> fabio_: is there a repository for ubuntu with these propietary drivers?
<emma> dwidmann: i did startx and it seems to be starting kde.
<fabio_> ok emma..let us know
<dwidmann> emma: hah, that's interesting
<fabio_> oh...ytoox...i just launched jockey from a console
<ytoox> ok
<ytoox> oohh, i tried it but no devices show up
<emma> dwidmann: except no kdm because i'm already logged on. also doing it like this, it means that i (em) started x and not root. i think there could be probs with that.
<ytoox> it says, no propietary devices on this system
<fabio_> are you on kde, ytoox?
<ytoox> nop
<fabio_> i have restricted repository enabled
<emma> dwidmann: for example now i have no audio.
<dwidmann> emma: that's likely a separate problem
<emma> dwidmann: should i do sudo startx ?
<ytoox> I did jockey-gtk and on the interface there are no devices present
<ytoox> ok
<emma> i think it's because the audio does not know i'm part of the group to get audio.
<emma> it's not a separate problem because i've always had audio.
<dwidmann> emma: you almost never want to start x as root anyway ....
<ytoox> fabio_: me too
<dwidmann> emma: type "groups" in a shell to find out if you're part of the audio group
<fabio_> just a moment,ytoox
<ytoox> ok
<emma> dwidmann: it says: em adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<derjens> olegb, still there?
<emma> you should not have to type startx after logging into commandline login on kubuntu.
<derjens> for last mins i have been trying out tor
<emma> i should not be logging in on command line in kubuntu. that's the whole problem.
<derjens> why does google.com present german google site even if i set tor to "spoof us browser"??
<dwidmann> emma: no audio? You'll have to fix that then if you want sound
<emma> no this makes no sense.
<emma> i have always had sound.
<fabio_> ytoox
<emma> this is what's happened: i did the updates and i restarted. after doing that, kdm is not starting and i'm not getting any kde. after a long blank scren it takes me to command line login.
<fabio_> try this:
<dwidmann> emma: erm, try putting yourself in the audio group anyway
<emma> how?
<fabio_> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic
<LjL> sudo adduser username group
<emma> it said that was succesful but i really feel this is ignoring the real problem some how.
<emma> isn't the real problem that kdm and kde aren't starting like they always have before?
<dwidmann> emma: with regards to sound issue, that may help, with regards to the other issue(s), they're separate problems
<emma> i feel this is a problem with kubuntu not me since i did nothing but do the updates and restart.
<fabio_> ytoox...something installing?
<fabio_> Ok..right to the originary question...something can help me get strigi working with nepomuk?
<dwidmann> emma: possibly doing the upgrades caused some sort of trouble.
<emma> it seems like that must be. it's the only variable that changed.
<dwidmann> emma: come to think of it try running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and see if anything big happens
<ytoox> hold on
<emma> okay.
<fabio_> before that try sudo apt-get chech, emma!
<fabio_> check sorry
<fabio_> maybe briken dependencies :-/
<fabio_> broken...today I suffer dislexia
<ytoox> fabio_: done!
<fabio_> ok...seems like i have to go to sleep...no help today!
<fabio_> heve you reboot system ytoox'
<ytoox> ok
<ytoox> any other steps after that?
<fabio_> reboot
<ytoox> all right
<ytoox> thank you!
<ytoox> gotta run
<fabio_> and let us see today here...same hour same channel! :-)
<fabio_> bye all, good night!
<emma> dwidmann: i did that and did a reboot and it's the same thing.
<emma> after being taken to the commandline login i did a startx
<dwidmann> hmmm
<emma> with a startx kde begins, but not the kde login.
<emma> it does seem i have audio now, though, doing it that way.
<dwidmann> emma: perhaps the sound will work in the command line but not in kde ... I had a similar problem on my parents computer not so long ago
<emma> but this does not seem to be the way that you are supposed to start kubuntu.
<emma> the sound is not the issue. the sound always worked when kdm/kde would start automatically upon starting kubuntu.
<emma> now those are not starting and i have to do startx from the commandline after being taken to commandline login
<emma> well im not sure what hte problem is.
<emma> is kubuntu failing to start with the correct runlevel?
<emma> kubuntu is supposed to start with a kdm login screen. it's not supposed to take me to command line where i start x manually.
<tyfon> make sure /etc/rc2.d/S30kdm is in place
<devin> hey all i added deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main to my repositories list but it won't fetch it. Any ideas why?
<tyfon> also check that you are in runlevel 2 (by issuing the runlevel command)
<emma> well when i do that from konsole it says it's runlevel 2.
<tyfon> emma: is the file in place?
<emma> tyfon: i don't know what that means is it in place.
<tyfon> ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S30kdm
<tyfon> see if it's there, and if so if it points to ../init.d/kdm
<emma> doing sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart seems to 'fix' the problem also. but not fix it since it will just do the same thing next time.
<emma> tyfon i get this...
<emma> ls: cannot access /etc/rc2.d/S30kdm: No such file or directory
<emma> no that doesn't make sense. scratch that.
<emma> i was using /exec -o but i forgot im sshing into a different comp.
<emma> the file is there and it's pointing to /init.d/kdm
<tyfon> ok
<tyfon> oh
<tyfon> thats strange indeed
<tyfon> since it starts when you /etc/init.d/kdm restart.. btw, .. does it work with /etc/init.d/kdm start?
<emma> i don't know. should i reboot and try that also?
<tyfon> yes, if it tells you kdm is already running, try ALT+F7
<emma> right now in tty 7 i have kde going.
<emma> kde is currently going in tty7
<tyfon> might be that its not switching to tty 7 automatically
<tyfon> yes
<emma> well i'll totally restart and then try /etc/init.d/kdm start to see what happens.
<tyfon> kk
<aboSamoor> amarok is not working with my thinkpad r61 multimedia keys how can I fix this ?
<aboSamoor> I am using Amarok 2.0
<devin> hey abo I'm trying to install amarok 2.0, my repo isn't fetching it.  How did you go about getting it?
<aboSamoor> devin: I have 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main' in my /etc/apt/sources.list
<emma> tyfon: okay this really makes no sense. This time when I rebooted, having done nothing in particular that was permenant, it works normal.
<devin> aboSamoor: i think that's what i have, lemme check
<aboSamoor> and the proposed and backports updates are enabled also
<emma> I seriously wish that computers would follow the laws of physics.
<devin> hmm, have all that and yet it still has amarok as 1.4
<aboSamoor> devin: even in hardy it was 1.6
<aboSamoor> devin:  for sure you have proposed and backports repos enabled ? did you make apt-get update ?
<devin> that's strange.  Arg, why doesn't adept fetch as advertised
<devin> let me try that
<tyfon> emma: lol
<tyfon> emma: i had that same issue once.. but only once
<emma> Sure doesn't make sense.
<tyfon> and when it happened it was that X fired up, but didnt switch to the VT
<emma> I'm glad it decided to spontaneously heal itself.
<tyfon> :)
<devin> i guess yet one more package i'm going to need to install from source
<devin> must run off to work, thanks aboSamoor!
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> I'Ve a problem
<Neremor> i try to set up compiz with emerald
<Neremor> because i like compiz and i found a very nice emerald theme
<Neremor> compiz works very nice for me
<Neremor> but i don't have any window decorations.
<aboSamoor> any idea how to make my multimedia keys work with amarok ?
<Neremor> i think kwin isn't running and i also think that emerald is running
<Neremor> but just don't displays any decorations
<Neremor> any ideas what i'm doing wrong?
<wallabee> my amarok has been acting up.. it hasnt been appearing after loading up.. i logged out and then back in and i could access it but now its greyed out (or rather darkened) in the system tray anyone know what might be causing this or how to fix it???
<keres_> what does "mv: cannot move `maps' to `/home/keres/.quake2world/default/maps': Directory not empty" mean?
<tyfon> try to mv maps/* /home/keres/.quake2world/default/maps
<tyfon> since it already has a maps directory it doesnt want to overwrite it
<bdizzle> hi
<bdizzle> I was wondering if anyone knew how to remove recent documents in KDE4? (Hardy)
<afeijo> I lost my login screen, now it just wait for a login in like a black shell screen! how to restore it ?
<tyfon> bdizzle: in the k-meny, right click on the tab with the recent files
<tyfon> and select "clear recent file list"
#kubuntu 2008-12-12
<bdizzle> ah, wonderful, thanks
<linuxman410> i turned off computer and back on and now all i have is 640x480 resoultion
<linuxman410> anyone have any ideas how to fix
<sebastian_> hi all.
<linuxman410> sebastian are you using kbuntu
<linuxman410> kubuntu
<phoenixz> Does Ubuntu already have multi touch screens? I saw many prototypes for this feature but I never head anything about this being included in some distro already..
<popey> is it possible in KDE 4.2 to set power management to userspace governer only? I dont want kde power management to muck about with my cpu speed
<a_> a
<BluesKaj> popey, uninstall powernowd
<ruyi7952> Hello Who's Chinese??
<ruyi7952> I updated to Kubuntu 9.04 now!!!! =)
<ruyi7952> exit
<ruyi7952> #exit
<ruyi7952> #quit
<popey> thanks BluesKaj
<Werenerd> Is anyone here familiar with linksys easyadvisor on Windows?
<Werenerd> The only thing I am wanting is a graphical representation of computers logged into a home network
<Werenerd> My Dad says he can't live without it.
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: What kind of "home network" are we talking about here? TCP/IP or SMB?
<Werenerd> tcp
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: So what you want is a list of computers your DHCP server have given leases to then?
<Werenerd> yup, thats right
<BlueEagle> ...and turn that into something with pretty images.
<Werenerd> exactly
<Werenerd> I don't need it, my dad is used to the linksys easyadvisor and I am trying to convert him
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: Well I do not know if there are any pre-mades that makes pretty graphics from the leases file, but it's just a matter of reading the leases file and print a pretty picture for every lease with the IP below it.
<Werenerd> http://common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/17/0,1425,sz=1&i=177590,00.jpg
<Werenerd> that is what he is used to
<Werenerd> I think it is a neat novelty, but no more useful than the lease file
<Unksi> how do you change locales on intrepid? sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales doesnt give out any options for switching anymore, just checks if locales are up to date or not
<BlueEagle> Well it's the leases file combined with some topology awareness, but it's mostly eye candy.
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: Also, you should advise him that the easyadvisor does not show machines that are connected trough the gateway using a static IP address that has not been assigned by the DHCP server. Nor will the leases file.
<Werenerd> Really? I did not know that
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: Well what you could do was look at the arp tables I guess.
<Werenerd> BlueEagle: Is there an app that I... arp tables?
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: on the command prompt type: arp
<afeijo> I installed vmware, but when I click on its icon, it dont open.  Whats wrong?
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: That will list all active connections I guess.
<BlueEagle> afeijo: Try starting wmware in a terminal and see if you get any useful error message.
<afeijo> some errors about GCC_3.4 and similars
<afeijo> a few libs
<Werenerd> BlueEagle: all that came back on for me was the router address
<BlueEagle> afeijo: That's not nearly accurate enough for anyone to be able to debug it.
<afeijo> oh
<wallabee> i need some help.. everytime i use java oriented page my firefox browser just vanishes anyone know about this or how to fix?
<afeijo>  /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1: version `GCC_3.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<wallabee> i installed the plugins through firefox
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: Are any other machines than the router connected to the machine you executed arp on?
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: Because on my server it shows both my workstation and my router.
<Werenerd> BlueEagle: I am on my laptop (wireless) there is my ps3 (wireless) Wii (wireless) and desktop (wired)
<Werenerd> Should I have run that from the desktop?
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: and are they connected to the router or to your laptop?
<faileas> afeijo: there's a vmware specific channel which may be of help. also vmware what?
<afeijo> vmware server 1.0.8
<afeijo> I found something on google, I'm trying it now
<faileas> afeijo: hmm, i'm on 2.0. its a lot nicer ;p
<Werenerd> Everything is given network access via the router
<afeijo> it worked :)
<faileas> they dumped the console for a firefox plugin
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: Then you need to check the routers arp tables.
<afeijo> well, I will try the new version, but now I just need to open a vm
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: Because all your laptop ever needs to know about is the devices it is connected to itself.
<wallabee> if i disable the GCJ web browser plugin 0.96.1 i can view the webpage without it killing itself but then no java of course
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: Have you tried running the easyadvisor in wine or mono?
<Werenerd> nope. I try not to use windows apps at all personally. I could try it, but I would rahter not
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: Well if a windows app does a particular job and there are no replacements availible in Linux and this is an app that is critical for the migration of a user then I see no problem in running said app trough a compatibility layer or even emulator.
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: Easyadvisor is a highly specialized propriatory (or how that is spelt) piece of software and odds are that it uses some custom format when communicating with the router so making a generic replacement is difficult.
<Werenerd> I agree if there is nothinng comparable. But there has to be something out there! I use one or two window apps myself. But they were purposefully developed with wine in mind. so I don't feel so dirty!
<Werenerd> you are probably right, i had not thought about the proprietary nature of the router
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: No, there doesn't have to be something out there. Simply because this is an application that works only with routers of one make, and I would assume that it only works with a limited number of models and above that, it's mostly useless.
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: The big "Linksys" logo should have been a clue. ;)
<Werenerd> lol, yeah i know
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: You could write Linksys and ask them to make a KDE-version of that tool tho. :)
<Werenerd> wouldn't that be a hoot if they actually replied or even listened? Be a first.
<Werenerd> BlueEagle: thanks for the help
<BlueEagle> Werenerd: I really didn't help much I guess. ;) I should probably be thanking you for listning to my views. hehe. But you are most welcome.
<Dug_ur_a_MA> pay me
<jonasagapito> \list
<jonasagapito> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<keres_> how do you transfer files between a kubuntu machine and a vmware box?
<faileas> keres_: same way you would transfer files between a kubuntu machine and another physical box
<faileas> samba/nfs/usb/cd etc
<keres_> samba?
<faileas> keres_: windows file sharing and its linux 'port'
<keres_> faileas: what is its apt-get?
<faileas> keres_: er, package name?
<faileas> one moment, i pull up an installation howto
<keres_> samba?
<keres_> sudo apt-get install samba?
<faileas> probably but you will need a little bit of config
 * faileas just tends to use the USB passthrough feature half the time >_>
<BlueEagle> Is there a tutorial on improving the sluggish performance of KDE4?
<jdfellow> i want to know how to add available volumes like hard drives to the desktop in Kubuntu 8.10
<jdfellow> please
<snarkster> what the heck is up amarok and plasma today? I can get amarok to start one time and then never again..
<dr_willis> jdfellow,  you allready have the drives mounted somewher? you just want icons for them on the desktop?
<snarkster> i think im going to have to uninstall everything all over again.
<snarkster> kde4 doesnt put icons on the desktop..
<dr_willis> kde4 has a mounted-places/devices  panel applet - or ya could just use the folderview applet show /media/ as another waty
<snarkster> true
<dan_> Howdy
<dan_> I was not expecting this.  This is kewl
 * genii hands out coffees
<dr_willis> hmm?
 * dr_willis wants DoughNuts!
<joh6nn> Does anyone know how to remove Desktop Activities in the 4.2 Beta?
 * genii goes and gets some Tim Horton's doughnuts for dr_willis
<joh6nn> also, anyone know why my updates-notifier has disappeared, and how i get it back?
<kevin__> my computer always runs in low graphics mode
<kevin__> and i have ati binary activated for my 9800xt
<kevin__> im having severe graphics issues and have been mucking around to try to fix  it but im a n00b and probably messed things up further
<joh6nn> kevin__: define "severe graphics issues"
<kevin__> do you know of any solution to my graphics problem.  it scrambles when i try to do a few things like acess my display settings
<kevin__> like cannot use scrambles the display
<kevin__> and gives errors on startup
<kevin__> like edid
<kevin__> 0
<joh6nn> what errors does it give?
<kevin__> fglrx
<kevin__> do you want me to get it
<kevin__> holdon
<kevin__> oh it also cycles like turns the monitor on and off a few times before it gives me the error i am currently about to read (its on my desktop and im on my laptop)
<kevin__> ok it says
<kevin__> (EE) fglrx(0): unknown EDID version 0
<kevin__> ubuntu is running low gfx mode
<kevin__> the following was encountred.  you may need to update bla bla bla
<kevin__> your configuration to solve this
<joh6nn> are you sure it's turning the monitor off?  more likely would be that it's trying to a few different video modes, but none of them work
<kevin__> right
<joh6nn> are you using Kubuntu 8.04 or 8.10?
<kevin__> i mean it makes that click noise
<kevin__> 8.q0
<joh6nn> ok
<kevin__> and i think the led changes orange? dont remember
<joh6nn> i know they messed with video stuff for 8.10, but i'm not sure if that makes a difference
<kevin__> i mean 8.10 sorry
<joh6nn> i'm assuming there's a command line for you to type at?
<snarkster> amarok 2 will not work in KDE 4.2. But it works like a charm in XFCE
<kevin__> i mean i can use the terminal when i havent done anything to scramble it
<snarkster> you have a screwed up terminal?
<kevin__> also after the error it asks      run in low gfx/ reconfigure/ troubleshoot the error
<kevin__> no i have screwed up display something
<kevin__> fglrx
<joh6nn> ok.  from the terminal, try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kevin__> there is the option in the error thing to troubleshoot it and get some outputs from it
<kevin__> but im going to low graphics mode now to enter that
<joh6nn> actually, you'll need to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kevin__> ok
<joh6nn> snarkster: i've got amarok 2 running fine in 4.2; what errors are you getting?
<kevin__> john, use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<joh6nn> probably doesn't matter
<kevin__> ill try yes
<kevin__> ?
<kevin__> heh
<kevin__> xkb rule set to use?
<kevin__> xorg?
<joh6nn> i usually just use the defaults
<kevin__> is what is already there
<kevin__> ok
<kevin__> now its asking me about my keyboard and i can click ok
<kevin__> cant
<kevin__> lol
<genii> kevin__: It's command line. Use TAB to switch fields and ENTER to select
<snarkster> im not getting any errors, i get the splash screen and then nothing happens
<snarkster> im in XFCE right now and its aslittle slugish to get it stated and only starts from a cold boot
<kevin__> omg i just closed it before i saw that and now im restarting because it doesnt want to start that sudo thing again
<snarkster> ive not had really good luck with 4.2 beta..
<snarkster> plasma erros, systray not shwing all that it should
<kevin__> john6nn it says in terminal warning:possible customised config file backup in /ext...
<kevin__> or anyone actually
<kevin__> ok so i just went ahead to try to see if that reconfiguration helped and i clicked on the thing that said display in system settings and now  the screen again is a bunch of diagonal lines and i will need to hard restart
<radlipat> can someone help me im having trouble with linux kubuntu
<radlipat> i cant install shockwave
<tkstka> why does listen.pls stop
<tkstka> when I try to watch stream
<tkstka> video stream
<genii> radlipat: Correct. This is since shockwave is based on requiring Microsoft ActiveX which doesn't exist in Linux
<radlipat> ohhh
<tkstka> H264 Codec
<radlipat> ok so is there a way to watch youtube on linux?
<tkstka> :o
<tkstka> there is
<snarkster> install flash
<tkstka> install flash
<tkstka> :D
<tkstka> first thing I did
<genii> radlipat: youtube doesn't need shockwave, just flash
<radlipat> oh ok ty
<kevin__> anyone
<snarkster> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> kevin__: Don't hard reboot if possible. If you can do ctrl-alt-f1   then login to terminal
<kevin__> oh
<kevin__> ctr alt f1 will "unscramble" it?
<snarkster> he has jacked up terminal
<genii> kevin__: ctrl-alt-f1 will shift you to a non-graphical console which hopefully will have readable text
<radlipat> oh yes is there a way to install pirates of the caribbean online w/o shockwave insince disney.com needs shockwave
<ricardo> hello
<kevin__> i mean the whole screen is a bunch of diagonal colorful lines and my mouse moves like a point through it but like moving it up moves it horizontaly upward and then starts over again on the other side
<snarkster> kevin__: type tput init
<snarkster> tput reset
<snarkster> stty sane
<kevin__> but it doesnt look like a mouse
<kevin__> tput init in the terminal?
<genii> radlipat: Anything requiring specifically shockwave won't work under linux without extensive and dangerous tinkering
<radlipat> ohhh ok thankyou very much then
<snarkster> yup the scrambled one
<genii> kevin__: Are you able to get to a text based screen which is not diagonal stripes with ctrl-alt-f1  ?
 * genii wonders what exactly doesn't look like a mouse
<kevin__> well i already hard reset itwell i had hard reset it before u got to me but now im at a normal screen
<kevin__> that xserver reconfigure might have changed comething because the taskbar spans the entire screen now
<kevin__> well when i hit display butten in settings
<genii> kevin__: Spontaneous improvisation on your part makes it difficult to assist. Since you can put the system into an even more unstable state this way
<kevin__> well the problem is that i did that reconfig thing someone told me to do
<kevin__> an got no response
<kevin__> i went to check the display if it was fixed
<kevin__> and it scrambled
<kevin__> then i hard reset it
<kevin__> the taskbar or whatever goes all the way across the screen in it now
<genii> kevin__: You DID get a response. You need to wait longer than 60-90 seconds for people to prepare replies etc etc
<kevin__> well i am HIGHLY appriciative of the responses
<kevin__> but i was going quickly
<kevin__> what should i try now i would like to look at the display settings after the reset but what do you think i should do
<genii> kevin__: At any rate if your graphical system is usable again, you can go from there to try and set it how it's supposed to end up
<genii> kevin__: So curently your resolution is acceptable?
<kevin__> and the thing that doesnt look like a mouse was after i clicked display before the hard reboot, the screen was like stretched out 4 miles long then run at a 15 degree upward slope and the mouse is just a smal line withing the long bar that was my display
<kevin__> it appears to be so, let me check the settings
<radlipat> ok for flash install what version do i use
<genii> kevin__: Also re: waiting for replies... if you are talking with a specific person, put their name at the start of your message to them. Otherwise if they are in some other channel, they have no idea anyone is talking to them
<kevin__> ok i see what you are saying
<genii> radlipat: Use the add/remove programs and install from there the package called "flashplugin-nonfree"
<radlipat> ok ty
<kevin__> genii now my res is acceptable how do i make the cube effect when tabbing between workspaces as well as the big blob of jellow for a window effects
<kevin__> do i need to activate my ati driver again?
<kevin__> genii also the display settings do not scramble me anymore
<genii> kevin__: If you're using compiz-fusion for this, you might want tyo ask them in their channel, #compiz-fusion
<snarkster> !compiz
<ubottu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness from KMenu -> System -> Desktop Effects - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * genii hands snarkster a coffee
<snarkster> oh thank you, i needed that
<genii> radlipat: You're welcome
<genii> snarkster: Anytime :)
<binskipy2u> hey guys, is there a "wallpaper" changer for kubuntu 4.1.3? that cycles the wallpapers like "desktop drapes" does on Ubuntu?
<snarkster> i am having a hell of a time getting hotway to work with evolution
<binskipy2u> anyone use a wallpaper changer for kubuntu? i miss the wallpaper per desktop like on 3.5.10
<kevin__> thanks genii
<snarkster> kamil wouldnt work at all..
<binskipy2u> anyone?
<genii> kevin__: You're welcome
<joh6nn> binskipy2u: it's coming in 4.2, if i remember
<binskipy2u> i figure there'd be "something" i can do now?
<genii> snarkster: I hear also gotmail is a pita as well.
<joh6nn> i upgraded to the 4.2 beta, so no idea
<snarkster> well hotway is configured correctly but i just cant seem to be able to send.
 * mrksbrd hands genii a cup of coffee......here u go bro!
<radlipat> ok i cant find it under add or removeprograms
<genii> mrksbrd: Yay, coffee!!
<mrksbrd> lol....know u can never have enough
<genii> radlipat: You may need to enable the repository which it is in
<genii> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<radlipat> how would i do that??
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.12.36ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 18 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<mrksbrd> genii: have u ever heard of ubuntu ultimate
<radlipat> ??????????????
<Roey> HI
<radlipat> i am new to kubuntu
<radlipat> and linux
<mrksbrd> radlipat: in adept
<Roey> libmysqlclient15-dev doesn't seem to be compiled with -fPIC for 64-bit architectures, and it's breaking my compile of amarok 2.
<joh6nn> radlipat: i missed it; what're you trying to install?
<genii> radlipat: It is in the repository called multiverse. So in Adept (the "add/remove" application) you can tell it to use this one
<genii> joh6nn: flash
<joh6nn> ah
<mrksbrd> or terminal....sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<genii> mrksbrd: Yes,
<genii> bah
<genii> (cat is crawling on keyboard)
 * mrksbrd hates cats
<mrksbrd> what do u think of it?
<joh6nn> actually, would probably be better to shoot multiple birds with one stone; if radlipat is new to linux, $10 says he'll be wanting all of the restricted extras
<MoLoot_> Hello all :)
<genii> mrksbrd: Yes, ubuntu ultimate however is not supprted here. Also for his apt-get install to work, he'd still need to have multiverse repo enabled ;)
<radlipat> you win!!!!!
<radlipat> lol
<mrksbrd> true
<snarkster> loves cats and has 4 of them
<MoLoot_> I upgraded to Intrepid and now can't see video like on myspace.  Am I missing a package?
<mrksbrd> yea i knew it wasn't supported
<radlipat> so how do i get them?
<genii> joh6nn: Over to you ;)
<joh6nn> radlipat: in the Add & Remove programs tool, in the top left, it should say "Sources"
<radlipat> ummmmmmm
<snarkster> is there a way to remove the beta and go back to 4.1.3
<radlipat> acctual add or remove or in package manager?
<kevin__> genii ok i tried to activate the ati driver again and now im back to getting that edid error
<joh6nn> radlipat: are you on 8.10 or 8.04?
<radlipat> lol 6. 06
<radlipat> lmao
<snarkster> nice
<genii> kevin__: edid type errors means it can't understand what sort of monitor you have attached
<snarkster> FTW
<joh6nn> uh
<kevin__> genii and now the desktop is back to higher resolution and a short bar at the bottom
<joh6nn> why are you using such an old version?
<radlipat> lol got from grandma a couple of years ago
<kevin__>  (EE) fglrx(0): unknown EDID version 0
 * genii ships radlipat an 8.04 CD
<radlipat> ive been using windows and now i cant find cd again
<radlipat> and i like it it makes my comp faster
<kevin__> genii how do i make it understand my monitor?
<kevin__> genii  (EE) fglrx(0): unknown EDID version 0
<genii> kevin__: Google produces this for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962194
<MoLoot_> .. I even uninstalled firefox and reinstalled and that didn't help.
<genii> kevin__: Again, with impatience ;)
<radlipat> genii u shiped me a 8.04 cd?
<kevin__> no seriously im not being impatient
<genii> radlipat: Haha, no, but I wish I could
<kevin__> i wwas just trying to be complete
<radlipat> lol
<mrksbrd> MoLoot: probably java plugin
<kevin__> i repeated it do it would hilight it for u
<joh6nn> radlipat: ok, i haven't used 6.06 in over a year in half, so i can't help you with the gui.  we'll have to do it another way
<radlipat> i have an ubuntu coming i shiptit yesterday
<genii> kevin__: OK, no worries. I had to go research it a bit though. Let me know if the solution on the forum works
<radlipat> but i would like flash for now
<joh6nn> close any programs you have open at the moment, for installing software.  Add and Remove, and anything else
<radlipat> is there a way to get kubuntu new cd with ship it?
<snarkster> rum and coke for everyone..
<kevin__> genii is this telling me that i need to unplug my tv from my computer...im an idiot
<radlipat> ok joh6 did that
<joh6nn> ok, now open Konsole
<radlipat> ok
<snarkster> tv??
<snarkster> where did the tv come from?
<kevin__> lol um i had it plugged in svidio
<genii> radlipat: As for shipit, yes my 8.10 CDs just came today actually
<kevin__> and thats something in that  link
<genii> kevin__: Well, tinker maybe and see if it helps or changes anything
<radlipat> ok can u link me address gen?
 * mrksbrd still cannot run 8.10 without issues  :(
<genii> !shipit
<ubottu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Intrepid (8.10) CDs
<joh6nn> radlipat: ok, now type this: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<radlipat> ok and type my password?
<kevin__> ya that was my whole problem the stupid tv out
<joh6nn> radlipat: yeah
<el> jajaja
<snarkster> yah wait till you start playing with mythtv..
<snarkster> talk about headaches
<MoLoot_> mrks that makes sense... I've been doing nothing but looking up flash... :)
<mrksbrd> kevin__: it is hit or miss, which video card?
<kevin__> 9800xt
<mrksbrd> is that ati?
<kevin__> im seeing if those commands in that thread will work of deleting that file
<kevin__> yes
<radlipat> it locked up i cant type
<kevin__> my battery might die but thanks everyone
<snarkster> so plug it in
<kevin__> and further thoughts <mrksbrd>
<joh6nn> radlipat: give it a sec
<kevin__> im lazy and its ovet here haha
<kevin__> there
<mrksbrd> coming into your problem late but have u tried installing envyng?
<snarkster> bah
<kevin__> me?
<kevin__> no
<mrksbrd> yea
 * MoLoot_ is reinstalling his java packages and hopign that works..
<mrksbrd> that will put correct drivers for ati in there, might be ablr configure it more kinda like NVIDIA's X SERVER
<kevin__> how will i find it once i adaptec it?
<radlipat> i still cant
<mrksbrd> google it
<m_> so i just finished installing kubuntu and a bunch of fun programs onto my uncle
<tkstka> my vlc has jammed
<tkstka> :C
<kevin__> who
<snarkster> nice i didnt know an uncle could have programs installed on him
<tkstka> killall vlc doesnt work
<m_> 's laptop, problem is... kde4 is running slow. how to mak it run faster? this machine has a 2+ghz processor and 512mb ram
<mrksbrd> google envyng
<genii> snarkster: Damn, I was actually thinking just that
<mrksbrd> will be able to d/l it fromsite
<radlipat> joh6mm:????? i still cant enter password
<genii> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<mrksbrd> when i tried to enable s-video port on mine it was hit or miss with NVIDIA x-server....sometimes it will work other times it wouldn't.
<mrksbrd> ty genii
<radlipat> ok password worked
<kevin__> doesnt that mean if it is now in the reposi tha i will be able to dl id adaptec
<radlipat> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<radlipat> now what?
<m_> i uncheckd the "enable desktop effects", will that really disable all the effects? is there something similar to what is in kde3 where you can tell kde to keep the eye low low?
<genii> kevin__: Yes, it should be installable from Adept
<radlipat> hello joh6????????????
<m_> eye candy*
<radlipat> anyone?????????
<snarkster> smoke break brb
<joh6nn> radlipat: sorry, a little busy
<joh6nn> ok, you should have a kind of archaic text editor open now
 * MoLoot_ is beginning to wish he stayed with 8.04...
<radlipat> ummmm ?????
<radlipat> mabey????
<radlipat> it gave a list of things with ## in front of them
<joh6nn> yeah
<kevin__> gtk qt or core or all of the above
<kevin__> this is in synaptic
 * mrksbrd isn't going to switch to 8.10 until the buggies are worked out
<radlipat> ok
<kevin__> after envyng
<joh6nn> you want to find all the lines that end with "multiverse", and remove the ## from the front of them
<MoLoot_> mrksbrd: I just would like to have all of the mutlimedia capabilities in firefox that I did before the upgrade....
<mrksbrd> what particularly looking for?
<kevin__> genii or mrksbrd
<radlipat> there isnt any however there is 'UNIVERSE'
<kevin__> do i use the gtk of the qt or core versions? do you know? maybe it will automaticaly include everything
<mrksbrd> yes kevin
<genii> kevin__: qt   since on kde
<joh6nn> radlipat: good enough
<radlipat> ok
<mrksbrd> if u hit core it should select whatever else is needed
<radlipat> ummm i cant remove them
<joh6nn> hit Insert, then try
<genii> nano might have been a better choice ...
<kevin__> now that i have it installed, do i restart or where would i find it
<radlipat> nope it only beeps
<joh6nn> genii: honestly, i have never figured out how to use nano. :/
<m_> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<genii> radlipat: hit esc a few times
<radlipat> ok it worked now
<m_> !effects
<ubottu> Desktop Effects are supported on graphics cards that use the default Intel and ATI drivers and the restricted !NVIDIA drivers, except for the following, which are blacklisted due to stability/compatibility issues: Intel 965, ATI Rs480 and Rv350, ATI Mobility x300, x600 and x700 - Join #compiz-fusion for anything not officially supported by Ubuntu
<m_> hmm, no help
<mrksbrd> kevin__/; check under system menu
<joh6nn> radlipat: ok, now hit Esc, and make sure that it doesn't say "--Insert--" or anything down at the bottom of the screen
<joh6nn> if you're it doesn't, then type ":x"
<joh6nn> if you're sure, that is
<radlipat> ok
<joh6nn> that work?
<mrksbrd> kevin__: did u find it
<radlipat> :xit typed then what?
<snarkster> yah I heard something about mouse issues with intrepid.. Ive had no issues with anything on intrepid
<joh6nn> radlipat: ":x" should save, and close the file you were just working on
<mrksbrd> snarkster: i've had all good luck running 8.10 on desktops....laptops are a different story
<radlipat> ok so close konsole?
<joh6nn> no
<radlipat> ok
<snarkster> really? what are the issues with laptops?
<mrksbrd> on mine @ least hangs with some kind of usb issue
<radlipat> then what?
<radlipat> i did not close konsole
<joh6nn> now run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-cache search flash | grep adobe"
<snarkster> really?
<radlipat> is there a space between apt and get?
<snarkster> when you say hangs, talking hard lock or X stops responding till you unplug the offending device
<joh6nn> radlipat: no, there's a dash
<mrksbrd> only way i get it to run thru first part of install boot is to hold down any key on keyboard
<snarkster> wow
<mrksbrd> the rest will go thru fine
<mrksbrd> but after it is installed i have to hold the button down again so it continues to boot
<snarkster> have you turned acpi off?
<radlipat> how i make line?
<joh6nn> radlipat: what?
<mrksbrd> when i run recovery, thats where i see it hanging on some type of usb issue
<joh6nn> oh
<radlipat> |
<joh6nn> it's probably the key about Enter
<joh6nn> above*
<snarkster> hmm module issue
<mrksbrd> that's what i;m thinking
<radlipat> do i type "???
<snarkster> anyway Ive got it running on my asus aspire 6930
<radlipat> "
<joh6nn> no
<radlipat> ok
<radlipat> it typed a list of htmls
<radlipat> srry tired https
<mrksbrd> i remember when 8.0 was released had the same issue, then i guess it was eventually fixed
<mrksbrd> hopefully this will be the same
<mrksbrd> maybe it is just an issue w/HP products
<radlipat> now what?
<joh6nn> radlipat: ok, now try "apt-cache search flash"
<radlipat> ok
<radlipat> now?
<mrksbrd> has anyone tried the new beta?
<snarkster> ok im out, going to try to get EVE Online to work with my video card.. sheesh
<joh6nn> did it find anything?
<mrksbrd> genii: have u tried the new beta yet?
<radlipat> ok "konqueror - kde's advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer adobe-flashplugin - adobe flash player plugin version 10"
<rooooob> when can we expect the kubuntu-experimental source to have beta2?
<genii> mrksbrd: Jaunty? Not yet
<radlipat> is what it said
<mrksbrd> appearence any different?3
<radlipat> god please help me through colege!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<radlipat> lol i wanna be an ITlol
<brad_> ok so this is a really simple and hopefully really short question. on the newer kopete instead of showing me a link it shows the word link, then opens to a temporary cache
<brad_> it is driving me crazy and I dont see a setting anywhere
<mrksbrd> RAD, what do u need just the plugins?
<joh6nn> radlipat: ok, now type "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin"
<radlipat> yes but im on old version 6.06
<joh6nn> that should be it
<brad_> and dont understand why anyone would want to see the word link instead of the link (esp as links you follow after clicking it dont work, and one has to copy link location)
<mrksbrd> 6.06 use debs????
<radlipat> i think so mrk
<radlipat> thats what my skype is
<radlipat> ok typed that
<joh6nn> that should be it
<joh6nn> it should be installed now
<radlipat> and a LONG list came by
<radlipat> ok now i should test it on youtube?
<joh6nn> oh.  it probably wants you to update things
<joh6nn> you may need to tell it yes and let it install updates
<joh6nn> but after that, it should be all set
<radlipat> in adept?
<radlipat> joh6???????????
<radlipat> can i close konsole now?
<mrksbrd> radlipat: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<radlipat> i tried debs on that but it didnt work mrk
<mrksbrd> k
<radlipat> ty anyways
<radlipat> JOH6NN u there?
<mrksbrd> why not run a distro upgrade to 8.04?
<radlipat> it says it is broken?????????????????
<radlipat> idk how w/o disk
<mrksbrd> does 6.06 have adept?
<radlipat> yes
<mrksbrd> does it have sources tab
<radlipat> joh6nn mustof needed smoke break cause of the stuff we went through ;p;
<radlipat> no
<radlipat> i didnt
<joh6nn> radlipat: no, don't close konsole.  what says it's broken?
<radlipat> nvm it was shockwave from b4
<joh6nn> all right, well, in theory, it should work now
<joh6nn> you can try and test it at youtube now
<radlipat> ok trying now
<radlipat> NOPE
<radlipat> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<radlipat> GRRRRRRRRRRRRR stupid thing
<radlipat> lol
<mrksbrd> did u try sudo apt-get update
<mrksbrd> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<mrksbrd> if the repo was done right
<joh6nn> radlipat: you're probably gonna have to wait for the new CD to come, then
<joh6nn> sorry
<radlipat> it says 0 upgrade 0 installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<mrksbrd> those 2 commands will update whatever is missing within the repo
<joh6nn> anyway, i'm out for the night
<radlipat> kk man ty for trying very much
<bobesponja> hey
<mrksbrd> in your adept does it have any tabs up top
<radlipat> umm
<bobesponja> anybody knows why akanody is failing http://pastie.org/337367 ?
<mrksbrd> one that might say repositories....adept....anything
<radlipat> wait a sec plz
<radlipat> yes adept
<mrksbrd> click adept
<radlipat> and manage reps
<mrksbrd> see if it next says manage repos
<radlipat> yes it does
<mrksbrd> k
<radlipat> click it?
<mrksbrd> now look for third party software
<radlipat> and can i close the konsole now?????????
<mrksbrd> yes
<radlipat> kk
<radlipat> ty lol
<radlipat> where would that be?
<mrksbrd> under manage reps
<mrksbrd> should be a few other tabs
<radlipat> yeah i am that far
<radlipat> i have a list of debs
<radlipat> some available some not
<radlipat> ohwait i said that wrong
<radlipat> all available just a list of grey comments below them
<radlipat> now what?
<mrksbrd> one sec
<radlipat> kk
<radlipat> wholys its only 10:30 here
<radlipat> pm
<radlipat> so if i go through terminal is there anyway to get shockwave?
<radlipat> i wanna have it so bro can still play his clubpenguin
<radlipat> account
<ses59_> I am trying to install open office 3.0 I did install with dpkg but no menu item  I tried this repository but it is not working http://ppa.launchpad.net/openoffice-pkgs/ubuntu does anyone have the correct repository?
<mrksbrd> radlipat: close adept
<radlipat> ok
<radlipat> donr
<radlipat> done
<mrksbrd> Alt F2
<mrksbrd> then type gksu "update-manager"
<radlipat> 0k
<radlipat> could not run it says
<mrksbrd> wtf
<radlipat> i have option of running in terminal
<radlipat> lol old piece of &*#%
<pavati> Hey guys, I need some serious help!
<radlipat> welcome to the club
<radlipat> lol
<pavati> I can not get any programs to run under wine. Well, they run, for example, world of Warcraft will run but it's soo choppy and I have another game that runs like a snail. I've got a decent video card and it ran okay in windows...is their anything I can do?
<brad_> so I have this question about the fact that Kopete says "link" instead of showing the link, does anyone know where the setting is?
<radlipat> well if we cant get flash at least how can i configure my mic for skype?
<mrksbrd> what kind of internet speed u get?
<radlipat> verison highspeed
<radlipat> verizon*
<mrksbrd> have a cd burner
<radlipat> how ever only 256 ram
<radlipat> on my windows one
<radlipat> but i cant have internet on both at same time
<radlipat> only one eathernet
<radlipat> cored
<mrksbrd> my sugestion is to forget 6.06 & d/l 8.04
<mrksbrd> & burn it
<radlipat> well how long does it take for it to come in mail if i live in USA?
<mrksbrd> could take 3-6 weeks
<radlipat> wholy wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<radlipat> lol ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<mrksbrd> yea
<radlipat> i guess i stick with windows for gaming lol
<mrksbrd> lol...u have one option
<radlipat> what?
<mrksbrd> download
<radlipat> tthrough f*()er out window???????????
<radlipat> lol
<mrksbrd> or that tooo
<mrksbrd> :P
<radlipat> crapp!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant download
<radlipat> not burnable cds
<radlipat> choice 2 it is lol
<modi> in that case please join #bratwurst for more help
<radlipat> no*
<snarkster> ok im back. lol
<mrksbrd> wb
<radlipat> WB
<snarkster> how do i find what video driver is running?
<modi> lets fets in the #bratwurst
<snarkster> Im still not used to this new X with auto driver selection..
<jussi01> modi: please dont spam
<modi> okay
 * mrksbrd sniffs an ass kickin 
<modi> everything has an end..... just a sausage has two.  <--- is this correct?
<modi> ??
<radlipat> i tried running update-manager in terminal and it says command not found mrk???? any ideas mabey sp check????????
<jussi01> modi: this is a support channel. please keep on topic
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii> jussi01: Ah, sorry did not see you were on it :)
<olskolirc> anyone have a clue how I can hide my panel in kde4.1?  I'm on Intrepid.
 * modi eats a sausage
<snarkster> you cant
<olskolirc> ok
<jussi01> olskolirc: only if you upgrade to the experimental 4.2 beta repo
<snarkster> upgrade to 4.2 beta for autohide goodness on the panel
<olskolirc> where do i get that?
<mrksbrd> ok all going to bed....have a good night!!!!
<jussi01> olskolirc: look at the article on kubuntu.org
<snarkster> goto kubuntu page and there is info on how to do that
<snarkster> im trying to find what video driver im using
<snarkster> look at xorg log?
<jussi01> snarkster: yeah, should be there
<radlipat> night
<radlipat> mrk
<radlipat> and ty for your time
<radlipat> nvm i guess
<radlipat> lol
<radlipat> i guess all it 11 here i better hit hte hey
<radlipat> night all and thanks to all who tryied to help me
<olskolirc> how stable is this beta?
<genii> "beta" might be an indication  ;)
<binskipy2u> guys how do i fix cannot connect to xhost
<binskipy2u> i cant use anything in root
<binskipy2u> when i su
<binskipy2u> help?
<binskipy2u> just installed kubujntu
<binskipy2u> pelase
<binskipy2u> I know its xhost something
<binskipy2u> anyone here???
<jussi01> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<binskipy2u> anyonbe know why konqueror, dolphinb wont open in root
<binskipy2u> i get xhost can nnot connect
<genii> binskipy2u: You are trying to run X over ssh or so?
<binskipy2u> NOOOO
<snarkster> ok this is what lspci says 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) this is what xorg says i have intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ,965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset,	Intel Integ
<binskipy2u> just trying to open konqueror in root
<binskipy2u> it wont let me
<binskipy2u> i just installed kubuntu 20min ago
<bazhang> binskipy2u, dont
<bazhang> binskipy2u, use sudo
<olskolirc> anyone have any problems with the kde 4.2?
<jussi01> binskipy2u: just do: kdesudo konqueror
<binskipy2u> io made a root password
<genii> binskipy2u: In ubuntu nothing is supposed to be run as root user logged in...ever. That is why to use sudo
<binskipy2u> it wont let me
<binskipy2u> i have a root password
<bazhang> binskipy2u, that is not a good idea at all; especially with a file browser
<binskipy2u> there's some command, xhost something
<binskipy2u> that allows it
<olskolirc> my repository is supposed to be downloading 4.2 beta but im reading a lot of 4:4.1.80 during the install.  Is this normal?
<jussi01> olskolirc: i had a few issues getting it installed. and a few things crash,  but generally it works well
<genii> binkipy2u: Besides which X itself has a safeguard so not to allow you to run as root as well
<olskolirc> thanks jussi01
<binskipy2u> damnit i had to do it in ubuntu too
<binskipy2u> its a command xhost something something
<jussi01> olskolirc: 4.1.80 is 4.2 beta
<binskipy2u> to allow m e to su i put my password
<binskipy2u> then i type konqueror
<binskipy2u> or nautilus
<binskipy2u> and it lets me
<binskipy2u> anyone know what it is
<olskolirc> ok thanks jussi01
<jussi01> !enter | binskipy2u
<ubottu> binskipy2u: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<binskipy2u> i'm gogogling and googleing
<bazhang> binskipy2u, that is not supported
<binskipy2u> i cant run anything as root
<binskipy2u> ive dont it before
<binskipy2u> i dont ermemeber the command
<bazhang> binskipy2u, ie your are on your own; breakage almost certainly to follow
<genii> binskipy2u: Perhaps you're not reading the replies. We won't assist you to run things as root
<binskipy2u> ive done it for years
<binskipy2u> you dont un derstand
<binskipy2u> ive dont this before
<radlipat> is there a shipit for fedora???
<radlipat> [23:19] <radlipat> or does fedora cost money??????????
<jussi01> binskipy2u: stop using enter as punctuation please!
<bazhang> binskipy2u, couple of points
<jussi01> radlipat: this is a kubuntu support channel
<bazhang> binskipy2u, stop typing two words and hitting enter please
<genii> radlipat: fedora is free but they will never ship you a CD unless you pay them
<radlipat> ahhhhhhhhhhh dang well ty anyhow
<binskipy2u> so no one knows that command that will lalow me to use my computer and make folders etc in root directory
<hong> can someone explain me why there are no virtualbox-ose-modules for my kernel 24.22
<bazhang> binskipy2u, also, root password is strongly discouraged; use kdesudo but even then exercise great caution
<binskipy2u> xhost something something.. so i dont have to su and then type konqueror
<bazhang> binskipy2u, explain on one line what you are trying to accomplish.
<radlipat> night all and ty 4 ur help
<binskipy2u> EVERYTIME ifve ever installed ubuntu, kubuntu, i sudo passwd root to make a root password
<binskipy2u> and in order to use SU to switch to root, id type konqueror or nautilus to have aroot browser to add some folders
<jussi01> !supportroot | binskipy2u
<ubottu> binskipy2u: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<binskipy2u> ive always done it, i can NOT remember the command that allows to use
<VistaUser> HEY
<bazhang> hi
<hong> where are the virtual modules for 24.22
<binskipy2u> so hywo the hell do you su to root to use a root browser in ubuntu ku8buntu if you cant tell me the command to make it happen
<jussi01> binskipy2u: I already told you: kdesudo konqueror
<hong> binskipy2u: there is no root as default in *buntu that is so you dont have to remember 2 passwrds
<genii> hong: Well, he's gone and changed that
<binskipy2u> i'm googling the command to find it....
<binskipy2u> i cant findit
<bazhang> binskipy2u, jussi01 told you.
<jussi01> binskipy2u: you are unnecessarily filling the channel, please use enter more sparingly.
<binskipy2u> i found it, xhost +
<genii> binskipy2u: We can only offer you support if you use your (k)ubuntu in the manner which it was intended. That is to say, not running as root.
<genii> Well that was interesting
<PSiL0> !utf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf
<PSiL0> !utf-8
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utf-8
<genii> PSiL0: What is it you are trying to find out about UTF-8 ?
<PSiL0> I have a few m3u's I from windows that I want to import into amarok
<PSiL0> a few files have special characters (latin-1)
<PSiL0> these are listed in the m3u
<PSiL0> I want to figure out how to convert the m3u => unix
<PSiL0> I tried dos2unix without luck
<neverendingo> Hello folks, maybe someone has a hint for me. Using gimp2.6.1 on kde4 after the upgrade to 8.10 i no longer have taskbar entries for the toolbox and the layers window. And as i have many windows open it is somehow hard to manage ;) How can i enable the taskbar entries again?
<genii> PSiL0: Did you look at this yet? http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=70579
<PSiL0> genii: interesting.  That might be usefull, but I just want something to convert the troublesome characters listed in the m3u file to utf-8
<genii> PSiL0: If you read there, it does from 8859-1 and others to Unicode
<genii> PSiL0: eg: "Right clicking on the file and choosing "EncodingConverter" and "Convert to
<genii> Unicode" will open a window that shows all relevant tag fields and an encoding
<genii> chooser. The encoding guesser will try to find a best match for the given
<genii> content "
 * genii hides from the floodbot
<PSiL0> genii:  http://pastebin.com/m4b56c8b7
<genii> Reading
<PSiL0> genii:  Amarok goofs when reading the the line where the mp3 is during importing, so it doesn't import the file..
<PSiL0> don't worry, I'm going to replace the windows directory stem..
<PSiL0> it should import ../Claude Debussy - Clair de Lune (1995)/15 - N° 1.mp3
<seektherapy> my package manager will not start !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PSiL0> instead it looks for ../Claude Debussy - Clair de Lune (1995)/15 - N&#65533; 1.mp3
<seektherapy> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/560
<PSiL0> genii: I'll try this: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Convert+text+files+to+utf-8?content=21146
<VistaUser> hey
<PSiL0> genii: anything?
<PSiL0> i'll just use this then: seemed to work: iconv -f latin1 -t utf-8 %u -o %u_utf-8
<seektherapy> jesus christ there us 259 people in here ...HELLO
<sam_> seektherapy: you need any help?
<[Relic]> how do you figure out why something would break intall?
<[Relic]> install
<seektherapy> yes
<seektherapy> my package manager will not open
<hong> try in konsole to see the error
<hong> try in konsole to see the error seektherapy
<seektherapy> hold on so i can find my console
<seektherapy> i am new
<hong> alt+f2 -> konsole
<seektherapy> can you give me the command ..pretty please
<hong> what command seektherapy
<[Relic]> will upgrading to 8.10 get me back to normal w/o the 8.04 dev stuff blocking anything?
<sam_> well you can try "apt-get update" for starters
<seektherapy> well i can't tell if its doing anything
<seektherapy> OMG! this is driving me crazy!!!!!!! ...it keeps disappearing on me
<seektherapy> this is exactly why women are not real fond or never heard of linux !
<hong> seektherapy: do you have a konsole open?
<ulver> :|
<seektherapy> i think i do
<hong> what package manager are you using seektherapy
<seektherapy> you know what ..that right there is my problem.. i think i installed something thats not compatible for this crap
<hong1> well if you type the progam name in the konsole and hit <enter> it will start it like clicking on it BUT you will also see the error code if there is a problem seektherapy
<seektherapy> well i dont know how
<seektherapy> K
<hongNam> the konsole is a command line window ... to get there click on start -> system -> konsole or press alt+f2 and type konsole in there
<eutychus> hello room
<eutychus> sorry for the silly question -- how do i check to see what version of kubuntu is running?
<seektherapy> i opened it in this..don't ask me how ..to look at whatever
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<seektherapy> OnlyShowIn=KDE;
<seektherapy> TryExec=adept
<seektherapy> Exec=adept installer
<seektherapy> Terminal=false
<seektherapy> Categories=Qt;KDE;Core;
<seektherapy> X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<seektherapy> X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=desktop_adept
<hongNam> cat /etc/lsb-release eutychus
<eutychus> i have 8.o4 but adept wont hilight the upgrade button.
<eutychus> how do i upgrade to 8.10?
<seektherapy> i found my terminal
<seektherapy> whats the upgrade command
<hongNam> eutychus: because your sources.list isstill on hardy
<eutychus> how do i change the list?
<hongNam> apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade
<eutychus> thanx. :)
<hongNam> eutychus: that might still show hardy
<hongNam> if that is so you might edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and replace all the hardy
<hongNam> seektherapy: you try to start adept?
<eutychus> yeah. still reading hardy.
<hongNam> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<hongNam> and use replace eutychus
<eutychus> hehe. i double clicked adept and now they are fighting. old winderz habits die hard.
<hongNam> eutychus: you will end up with kde4 so ... be sure your want that
<seektherapy> is not known on line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<seektherapy> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<hongNam> seektherapy: you can use apt-get to install remove search and so on packages
<hongNam> seektherapy: that happens when
<hongNam> you do what
<hongNam> to read about apt-get ... use the man apt-get command ... or apt-get --help
<seektherapy> omg!
<eutychus> i get >>Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-eutychus" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0 and two similar errors
<seektherapy> i want to beat you
<jolter> Hello guys! I have a problem with sound.. my sound works fine in vlc,amarok, youtube etc, but when i try to play something in Totem i dont get any sound and when i go to system->prefrences->sound and push the playback button I get this error message audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback
<seektherapy>  Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<seektherapy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<hongNam> seektherapy: are you?
<eutychus> hongNam, how do i use replace with kate?
<hongNam> are you root?
<seektherapy> yes i am
<hongNam> sure
<seektherapy> its my damn machine
<hongNam> ?
<Evolution2> quick question. i can change my "about me" icon because it says "your admin wont allow you" i am in system settings
<hongNam> sudo apt-get
<Evolution2> cant*
<hongNam> eutychus: check under edit
<seektherapy> i did and it gave me the other error
<seektherapy> hold on.. it did something
<eutychus> hongNam: okay the replace is up... what am i finding and replacing?
<seektherapy> This APT has Super Cow Powers.??
<serenity> anyone care to help me with a few kubuntu questions?
<eutychus> hongNam: sorry for being so slow... what is it that i am finding and replacing in Kate to get the updater to ugrade from 804 to 810?
<eutychus> anyone?  what is it that i am finding and replacing in Kate to get the updater to ugrade from 804 to 810?
<seektherapy> still doesnt work
<vbgunz> wheres the developer channel?
<eutychus> anyone know how to get adept to uprade from hardy to ibex?
<eutychus> hello?
<UbuntuUser> hey
<raeez> Hi there, I'm using 8.10 KDE 4.2 Beta - and my kopete has no support for msn
<raeez> am I missing something?
<zdz> my many application's font is very large,how to modify the fonts size?
<eutychus> rehello room
<eutychus> i still cant seem to get the updater to update to ibex from heron. the full upgrade button never responds.
<Guest46076> why does the command "javascript:history.go(-1)" not work in konqueror on websites? it works in firefox
<Guest46076> thats such a basic command!
<jdfellow> hello anyone know how to add icons for drives and partitions on kde 4.2 desktop
<jdfellow> ???
<eagles0513875> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jdfellow> no i was just indicatng that i forgot a question mark
<eagles0513875> where do u want to add the icons
<eagles0513875> of ur drives etc
<jdfellow> yes
<eagles0513875> you want them on the desktop
<jdfellow> yes please
<eagles0513875> not sure about 4.2 but in 4.1.3 just drag and drop
<jdfellow> like a widget or something
<eagles0513875> i have dragged and dropped and it works that way for me
<user17> anybody can help me with usb configuration?
<jdfellow> drag from where exactly not the dolphin explorer ?
<jdfellow> scuse me im confused
<user17> in my /proc/bus/usb there's no devices file...
<user17> usb are not recognized
<eagles0513875> jdfellow ya from dolphin
<atno> !coning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coning
<jdfellow> by the way thankyou eagle0513875 for responding : no it wont drag
<atno> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude --disable-columns --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jdfellow> well thanks anyway maybe i am missing something
<atno> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<jdfellow> good bye
<amerigo> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<eagles0513875> amerigo i would try koffice so much quicker the open office which is super slow i find it
<amerigo> eagles0513875: hi...
<amerigo> eagles0513875: I have no time to cange Office sistem
<amerigo> h
<amerigo> y
<eagles0513875> amerigo its up to you what you wanna do but i find at least on older hardware its rather tough on the machine
<amerigo> eagles0513875: GOOD ... but trouble is that I have a trouble with data base
<amerigo> and I can't solve
<amerigo> in this moment i can't change
<amerigo> but is a good tip
<amerigo> eagles0513875: BUT....I have another question for you (or for wha can help me) .... i have a XP on Lan that share folder for Kubuntu ... but if I try to open this folder from konqueror after few second access is denied .... this problem do not exist is i open this shared folder from dolphin ... can I solve this issue?
<eagles0513875> amerigo i dunno i kinda have an issue with accessing stuff from linux off a vista machine i cant play audio off of it
<eagles0513875> that seems like its a permissions issue
<fale> as far as someone knows, kopete4.2b1 is compiled with or without libmsn? (I know that is not present in the reps, but my question is about the compile moment, because if it has been compiled with the libmsn lib is enought put libmsn in a system to make kopete working correctly)
<amerigo> i can help you... explane me better your issue
<amerigo> eagles0513875: you can't toun off audio on vista?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> i want to play music which is on my vista desktop on my linux laptop in amarok but in amarok it said no something i forgot what the error was
<eagles0513875> i drag a song over from my vista box and it plays just fine
<amerigo> you would to play a shared folder in VIsta from your Linux box using amarok.... right?
<eutychus> rehello room. how do i get adept to upgrade from heron to ibex\
<amerigo> format Vista .... :-) go to KUBUNTU
<amerigo>  (it's a Joke)
<eagles0513875> amerigo im a gmaer thats the only reason i have it otherwise i would already be on kubuntu
<eutychus> kubuntu has minesweeper. ;)
<eagles0513875> haha i know bout list of free open source games for kubuntu but none of the windows games i like
<amerigo> eagles0513875:  a moment i'm looking for
<eagles0513875> ok
<amerigo> eagles0513875: you ha try to use samba...
<amerigo> ?
<eagles0513875> yes i have
<eagles0513875> still same error
<amerigo> folder it's seen...?
<amerigo> what error?
<eagles0513875> wait i am connected through a router and im wondering if i need the port forwarded
<eagles0513875> the error shows up when i play or try to play a song in amarok
<eagles0513875> the samba ports are forwarded
<eagles0513875> wait
<eagles0513875> amerigo its ok for now i am busy wiht other things and should be getting speakers for this desktop soon
<christaker> hi! How can i add custom emoticons which send me someone in Kopete? thanks :-)
<christaker> msn protocol
<amerigo> eagles0513875: good work...
<zeth_> I just installed kubuntu as opposed to ubuntu and am wondering about a few things ... first is where is the bluetooth applet?
<zeth_> also ... what do i use to install/uninstall packages
<zeth_> ?
<zeth_> I saw Adept but that seemes inadequate for what I need
<zeth_> anyone?
<eagles0513875> zeth_ its called kbluetooth i believe
<eagles0513875> !bluetooth | zeltak
<ubottu> zeltak: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<eagles0513875> zeltak mt bro
<eagles0513875> !bluetooth | zeth_
<ubottu> zeth_: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<zeltak> yes?
<stdin> why is Adept inadequate for you?
<eagles0513875> that was a misstype on my part zeltak
<zeltak> k np
<zeth_> I want to install/uninstall packages ... not whole apps
<eagles0513875> zeth_ then use the command line command apt-get remove
<stdin> that's what adept does, yes
<stdin> it installs packages
<stdin> unless you're looking at the "Add/Remove Applications" thing, which is not full Adept
<zeth_> well when I search for a specific package it says its not found
<stdin> what package?
<zeth_> oh hey ... my friend just told me to go to Applications > System > Package Manager
<zeth_> cool ... looks more like it
<zeth_> why is BT not working out of the box like with Ubuntu?
<zeth_> seems odd
<zeth_> this link to bluetooth docs is outdated and not what I need
<ahmed> hi all
<zeth_> where in Kubuntu can i find the BT applet?
<zeth_> I must be totally overlooking this BT thing ... where the heck is it?
<salim> hello guys and girls
<salim> it's my first time that i use the konversation
<salim> is there any one who want to speak with me in private, I think it possible
<eagles0513875> salim whats your native language if you dont mind me asking
<salim> french
<eagles0513875> !fr | salim
<ubottu> salim: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<salim> ok merci
<eagles0513875> no problem salim
<webas> anyone can help me to work wlan? :)
<Guest35504> any one know how to install kde4.1 in ubuntu
<salim> et pour aller sur #ubuntu
<salim> comment faire
<ahmed_> salim
<ahmed_> can you tell me
<webas> where to find device manager in kubuntu? :) sorry im noob
<jillsmitt> why?
<jillsmitt> WHY?
<eutychus> hello. can anyone help me get adept to list the upgrade from heron to ibex?
<jillsmitt> why i cant all night connect on dialup?
<jillsmitt> but now i just do it
<jillsmitt> with kppp
<jillsmitt> in DesktopBSD livecd i can, LFS i can, asp i can, Kubuntu all night sex with my brain...
<jillsmitt> or on dialup server linux software must be installed?
<stdin> !upgrade | eutychus
<ubottu> eutychus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jillsmitt> i just want to know...
<eutychus> thanx ubottu. :)
<eagles0513875> eutychus ubottu = bot
<jillsmitt> ) and me too
<eagles0513875> !enter | jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<eutychus> hehe. the bot had the answer i needed. thanx all. bbl.
<elwood> !pony
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony
<eutychus> rehello room.
<eutychus> i must be doing something wrong. i cant get anything that will let me upgrade from heron to ibex.
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eutychus> hehe. i did that. adept will only dl heron ugrades.
<jm_> hi all
<stdin> eutychus: did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu ?
<eutychus> yes. i did what it said, and adept tells me there are no upgrades available, but everything is heron.
<stdin> after running "adept_manager --dist-upgrade" ?
<stdin> try kdesu "adept_manager --dist-upgrade-devel"
<eutychus> yes. nothing happened.
<eutychus> k
<eutychus> how do i access the run command in kde4?
<stdin> alt-f2
<eutychus> i think i like the kde3 layout better... lol. thanx
<tboxmy> anyone can help kubuntu 8.10 that cant detect a canon digital camera?
<tboxmy> it works well on gnome.
<eutychus> thanx. the version upgrade button just lit up. :)
<eutychus> bbiab.
<tboxmy> its a canon A470
<tboxmy> when I plug it in, digikam detects as a PTP device
<tboxmy> but thats it...I cant access camera
<zeth_> ok I rebooted and got this message:
<zeth_> Application: KBluetooth4 - The KDE4 Bluetooth Framework (kbluetooth4), signal SIGSEGV
<zeth_> Thread 1 (Thread 0xb613d6c0 (LWP 6014)):
<zeth_> [KCrash Handler]
<zeth_> #6  0x0805b946 in _start ()
<zeth_> I am just trying to get bluetooth working ...
<loevborg> Can some kind fellow relieve my pain and tell me how to get rid of the audible bell in Konsole permenanetly in hardy?
<loevborg> X-Chat already has visual bell, but Konsole keeps forgetting its good manners all the time.
<zeth_> I just read somewhere that Kubuntu 8.10 does not support bluetooth!!! How can that be?
<zeth_> its got to be bad info .. right?
<eagles0513875> yes zeth_
<eagles0513875> !pastebin | zeth_
<ubottu> zeth_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles0513875> !info bluetooth
<ubottu> bluetooth (source: bluez): Bluetooth support. In component main, is optional. Version 4.12-0ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 40 kB
<eagles0513875> zeth_  it does exists where ever u read that they are super wrong
<zeth_> well its in the release notes
<zeth_> look it says it here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Kubuntu%2520Bluetooth%2520support
<Tm_T> eagles0513875: zeth_: bluetooth is not supported in KDE4 gui
<Tm_T> but bluetooth is supported, if you know how to use it without KDE4 gui, yes
<zeth_> Bluetooth is not supported in Kubuntu 8.10 because KDE does not yet support the bluez 4.x stack required for compatibility with the kernel used in 8.10. A fix for this is being evaluated as a post-release update.
<zeth_> what do you mean "use it without the KDE4 GUI"?
<Tm_T> zeth_: commandline tools
<zeth_> you mean terminal and stuff?
<zeth_> awwwwwww
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> and FYI that is getting fixed, slowly, but not yet
<zeth_> what the ....
<zeth_> seems like someone forgot to tie their shoes ... shucks
<amerigo> ! openoffice italiano
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amerigo> ! openoffice.it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openoffice.it
<amerigo> ! openoffice it
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openoffice it
<zeth_> well is there a simple how-to on getting BT to work without the GUI tools?
<amerigo> there's a channel to speach of openoffice in italian?
<zeth_> ahhh ... someone is saying to install bluez-gnome
<zeth_> seems KDE cannot stand on its own two feet yet .... :0
<Tm_T> zeth_: the bluetooth author did gnome part but left KDE side alone, so, we obviously drag behind
<zeth_> yeah
<webas> how to update kernel? anyone can give me a hint?
<zeth_> bluez-gnome works great
<zeth_> :)
<zeth_> how do I get wobbly windows and all that compiz stuff going in Kubuntu?
<zeth_> where do I go to add things I want to start up at login?
<tboxmy> wow....bluetooth problems!
<zeth_> you too?
<zeth_> does Kopete no longer support MSN?
<SlimeyPete> zeth_: kopete MSN support periodically dies when MS update the protocol
<zeth_> ok
<zeth_> what about getting apps to startup at login?
<zeth_> gosh my Yahoo won't even sign in
<vge> has someone done "minimize windows" in KDE instead of "Show Desktop" allready?
<jm_> in the new 4.1.3 can we hide the taskbar :)
<tkstka> ok so I have this usb 2.0 500g harddrive
<delicowa> g'day people
<sourcemaker> how can I configure the window position of yakuake? (screen-center)
<tkstka> wait I figured it out
<delicowa> ﻿i have been to the cedega website and there seems to be nothing that interesting do i really have to pay for it
<tkstka> I cant access my harddrive
<tkstka> I know one partition is broken but and the other has very important information
<tkstka> now I tried to install ntfs-config
<ScorpKing> delicowa: try wine first and take a took at ReactOS before you buy it. maybe one of them can run your games
<tkstka> but I still cant seem to open
<tkstka> need help
<ScorpKing> delicowa: before you buy cedega that is btw
<ScorpKing> tkstka: can you mount it from konsole?
<tkstka> I did it once before but I dont remember what I wrote
<tkstka> I tried to google
<tkstka> but I suck
<tkstka> so I was hoping for someone to paste it here
<ScorpKing> tkstka: what disk and partition is it? /dev/<?>
<tkstka> ntfs
<KiDFlaSh> hi
<KiDFlaSh> how can i use unstable for ubuntu?
<tkstka> sdb
<KiDFlaSh> dsb?
<KiDFlaSh> :B
<tkstka> /dev/sdb
<KiDFlaSh> how can i use unstable?
<tkstka> dont ask me I suck
<tkstka> :D
<KiDFlaSh> apachelogger: how can i use, unstable repo?
<val_> when i run a video all the time flashes while playing how can i fix it?
<delicowa> scorpking : i use wine and it runs some of my games perfectly but i have troubles playing my best race game NFSC and google told me cedega will run it perfectly
<ScorpKing> delicowa: ah ok. if you're sure it will run then go for it :)
<tkstka> how do I force the mount?
<tkstka> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o force nls=utf8,umask=0222
<tkstka> ?
<tkstka> is that right
<tkstka> I dont know what that nls=utf8 is
<tkstka> or unmask
<val_> how can i download amarok 2
<val_> ?
<bazhang> val_, you need to install from a ppa
<bazhang> val_, it is beta so you use at your own risk
<ScorpKing> tkstka: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/windows/ -t ntfs -o force - will do
<bazhang> val_, please keep in channel
<bazhang> !ppa | val_
<ubottu> val_: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<bazhang> val_, check the kubuntu.org homepage
<KiDFlaSh> !unstable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unstable
<KiDFlaSh> !unstablerepo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unstablerepo
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, ??
<KiDFlaSh> i want unstable repo
<KiDFlaSh> :B
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, /msg ubottu for fun if you wish
<KiDFlaSh> its not FUN
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, there is no unstable repo
<tkstka> hmm is there away to clone my hard drive to another harddrive and my music wont get damaged.. I dont know but I sucpect that there is fragture in the harddrive
<bazhang> KiDFlaSh, this is not debian
<tkstka> it's very important to me to save those songs
<KiDFlaSh> but der is pre released
<KiDFlaSh> there
<KiDFlaSh> thats something like that ?
<val_> why every time play a video flashes all the time any help?
<ScorpKing> tkstka: install dd-rescue and use that to clone your disk
<bazhang> val_, compiz on or off
<KiDFlaSh> is that something like that?
<KiDFlaSh> Pre Released repo
<bazhang> val_, please dont PM; speak in the channel thanks.
<val_> i dont know how i speak to you
<val_> i click and goes to a wingow
<bazhang> val_, you speak to the channel, if someone knows they will answer
<tkstka> scorpionking sudo apt-get install dd-rescue
<tkstka> didnt work
<tkstka> are you sure about the name
<val_> ok
<val_> what is distro?
<elwood> hi all
<val_> why every time play a video flashes all the time any help?
<doc___> hi there
<tkstka> sudo apt-get install dd-rescue  didnt work... is the name different?
<Andrew``> can anyone tell me about syncing repositories??
<Andrew``> am new to kubuntu
<tyfon> Andrew``: do you want to mirror it locally or just update what packs are ther?
<Andrew``> I want to find the kaudiocreator package through adept or synaptic
<Andrew``> and was told maybe thats my problem
<stdin> Andrew``: that package doesn't exist in intrepid
<Andrew``> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84319/
<Andrew``> ok
<Andrew``> how do I get it then?
<stdin> you'll have to find the source and compile it
<Andrew``> I want to be able to roip CD's at 256 or better bitrate
<Andrew``> ok.. is there a website that I can go to for help in compiling
<Andrew``> ?
<dr_willis> Hmmm.. I thought one ripped cd's at the rate the wave files were in.. and then you reencoded to flac/mp3/whatever at a different rate
<stdin> actually, you can't compile it easily, it needs kdemultimedia-kio-plugins from KDE3
<Andrew``> maybe you can help maybe with 'lame' commands?
<stdin> Andrew``: install kdemultimedia-kio-plugins and use System Settings -> Advanced -> Audio CD to set the bitrate. then go to audiocd:/ in dolphin/konqueror and rip away
<dr_willis> I tend to just use GRIP to encode audio cd's to mp3 or flac or whatever...
<eagles0513875> !okulus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about okulus
<eagles0513875> !oculus
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oculus
<eagles0513875> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<stdin> eagles0513875: okular
<Andrew``> ok dr_willis  so you can help me with grip then?
<eagles0513875> ty stdin
<dr_willis> Andrew``,  install it. use it.. its rather straight forwared..
<dr_willis> Its can be configured to use any of several encoders, and  has gui settings for them all.
<stdin> !pdf ~= ,kpdf,kpdf/okular,
<Andrew``> its installed
<ubottu> I'll remember that stdin
<Andrew``> have it open
<Andrew``> it gives me an error about the path for the executable
<Andrew``> dont know how to fix it
<ScorpKing> where can i find the menu icon in kde4?
<dr_willis> Andrew``,  path to what executable?
<dr_willis> Andrew``,  you may need to install the various 'backend' tools it uses.  not all are installed for it as dependencies
<Andrew``> encoder executable
<Andrew``> is there a log file that gives me the ability to copy and paste it?
<dr_willis> No idea.  if you run many apps from a terminal  they print messages there.
<dr_willis> Its very likely grip is defaulting to some encoder you do Not have installed.. and thus you need to check the config tabs and isntall/configure it.
<dr_willis> http://nostatic.org/grip/doc/ar01s04.html#mp3config
<Andrew``> it opens fine.. just when I hit rip  and encode it gives me that error
<dr_willis> sounds like you have it set to use an encoder thats not installed....
<stdin> ScorpKing: /usr/share/icons/oxygen/*/apps/kde.png
<ScorpKing> stdin: ah :) do you know what size is used for the menu?
<stdin> I guess it depends on the size if the panel, but I think 32x32
<ScorpKing> stdin: thanks i'll give it a try
<mjobin> Hi
<wet> hi
<dr_willis> Moo!
<mjobin> can I install KDE 4.1.80 and Koffice 2 beta unde Kubuntu 8.04 or I HAVE TO upgrade to 8.10 ?
<wet>  dosen't matter whether 8.04 or 8.10
<mjobin> why, I can't find it in adept then?
<mjobin> wet: maybe I should precise that I wish to use the already compiled package provided by kubuntu
<stdin> mjobin: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<mjobin> stdin: I visited this page before. I got confused because they were only mentionning about 8.10 ... so I thought I had to upgrade
<mjobin> thanks
<stdin> mjobin: it is only available for intrepid (8.10), hardy (8.04) doesn't have the correct libraries to run KDE 4.2 beta 1
<mjobin> will i be able to keep my 3.5.10 install though?
<mjobin> oh... I see
<mjobin> wet earlier, said it did not matter....
<mjobin> so I do need to upgrade....
<stdin> if you want to run the beta, yes
<mjobin> and I wont be able to keep kde 3.5 side by side, will i ?
<stdin> no
<Lektroluv> What to do when I get a screeninit failure when installing Ubuntu with Virtual PC 2007?
<Lektroluv> Or Kubuntu
<Lektroluv> Same failures
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: boot to failsafe and read dmesg
<Lektroluv> thank you, but how do I do this?
<Lektroluv> I haven't installed Ubuntu yet...
<Lektroluv> Kubuntu in this case
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: boot, pres esc when grub offers, choose root console
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: if you havent installed it i'm guesing your media is bad. did you md5 check the image?
<mjobin> stdin: thanks
<Lektroluv> I've downloaded Ubuntu yesterday and Kubuntu today
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: did you check the iso as well as check the cd when it first boots
<Lektroluv> no how can I check this
<Lektroluv> with check cd for defects?
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Lektroluv> how can I md5 cechck the image?
<atno> !automated
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automated
<atno> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: ubottu gave you the links on how to test  them, you should test ALL iso files you download for consistancy. Especially something like an operating system
<setcom> help
<pedro> oi
<Lektroluv> ActionParsnip, md5sum: ./casper/filesystem.manifest-desktop: No such file or directory
<marty__> hi...  i made a new hd install on my laptop... when i start kubuntu the intro interrupt after 1sec... how can i fix this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: read the guides
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Lektroluv
<ubottu> Lektroluv: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Lektroluv> ActionParsnip, Make sure that when you download the CD iso to download the md5sum and place it in the same directory.
<marty__> any support.. in here about my problem?
<Lektroluv> where do I download md5Sum?
<Lektroluv> of the iso
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: same place you ot the iso, the ubuntu servers
<Lektroluv> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download???
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: http://whyamistilltyping.wordpress.com/2008/11/01/ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex-md5-checksums/
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: calculate the md5sum of the iage then compare it to those. You *NEED* a 100% match or the image is not usable
<Lektroluv> MD5 checksums are the same
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: ok, boot the cd and run the cd tester there
<Lektroluv> no errors found
<Andrew``> ok I have installed grip, set the encoder oto lame and pointed it in the right direction... told it to rip and encode to MP3 .. it did a few things... but the MP3 file it created was empty... can anyone tell me why this happened?
<Lektroluv> ActionParsnip, ok now I get Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode
<Dolo> how do u delete apps from the start menu
<Lektroluv> ActionParsnip, your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: well you havent installed anything or configured anything
<Lektroluv> ActionParsnip, use default generic configuration OR create new configuration for this hardware OR use backed up conf
<Lektroluv> ??
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: i'd try for the hardware. Ive not used this virtual pc stuff
<atno> hello
<atno> im trying to install kubuntu in 16 computers
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: as the hardware isnt native so im unsure, you'll have to read the manual for your virtualisation. Works fine in virtualbox
<atno> isnt there an "easier" more understandable way to do it
<atno> im trying the !automate solution
<atno> but its a bit confusing for me
<mjobin> atno: bcfg2
<atno> mjobin: thank you :)
<Lektroluv> ActionParsnip, I think I can see the problem, as I reconfigure the display it saves this temp file and asks to reboot. But when I reboot using Virtual Pc it loses all saved files...
<Lektroluv> I'm now installing virtualbox
<Lektroluv> any experience with vnware?
<Lektroluv> vmware
<snarkster> good morning.. running kde 4.2 beta on my laptop.. takes dolphin about 1 min to open and other sundry things not working well.. ran dolphin from konsole and got this response:<unknown program name>(6528)/: Communication problem with  "dolphin" , it probably crashed.
<snarkster> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Did not receive a reply. Possiblecauses include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken." "
<snarkster> what is going on on my box?
<snarkster> dolphin is now open
<comedit> my screen goes greyish at random (I think) but systemsettings is not strting up so i cannot see what setting it is
<comedit> anybody an idea how to check why systemsettings is not starting up
<snarkster> maybe not installed?
<comedit> it was working before
<comedit> i will check if it was removed by accident
<comedit> was not removed but i reinstalled still not running
<comedit> the menu says this command: systemsettings -caption "%c" %i
<comedit> is that ok for kubuntu 8.10 ?
<Lektroluv> ActionParsnip, thanks now succesfully installing Ubuntu
<Lektroluv> whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: sweet
<ikonia> the desktop
<ikonia> Lektroluv: one is kde one is gnome
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: kubuntu uses kde + kwin
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: ubuntu uses metacity + gnome
<snarkster> comedit what happens when you type systemsettings in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: you can install gnome / kde on either to your own tastes
<Lektroluv> at school we use slackware
<Lektroluv> so wich one should i chose
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: not used it myself but ive heard good things
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: try and see which you like
<Lektroluv> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: if you hit up www.distrowatch.org
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: you will see the multitude of linux distros
<ActionParsnip> Lektroluv: there is more than ubuntu :D
<snarkster> ALOT more
<ActionParsnip> I persnoally like mandriva and gentoo
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <3
<Lektroluv> I' will just use it to learn more at command typing and programming
<comedit> snarkster: i am back i wil check
<comedit> snarkster: it starts
<snarkster> so if you enter system settings in a terminal it works, but not from the launcher
<snarkster> hmm right down the command and then edit it using just systemsettings
<snarkster> i bought this awesome laptop and it has an intel video card in it... NONE of the game I wanna play work worth a crud
<comedit> yes i will do
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: depends on the spec and what video card is
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: but onboard intel stuff usually sucks for games imho
<snarkster> ah you want info.. let me get that for you
<snarkster> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: lspci | grep -i vga
<snarkster> no wonder i got such a smoking deal on this machine.. bah I should have paid the extra 200 for Nvidia
<dereine> hi
<dereine> is there a link to the kde4.2 sources?
<snarkster> kde.org
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: http://math.dartmouth.edu/~sarunas/x60_intrepid.html
<snarkster> thanx, but i dont have a thinkpad.. I have an Acer Aspire 6930
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: doesnt matter what its in, its a mobile 4 intel gfx chip
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: just look at the gfx section
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=946035
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: i think it will use the "intel" driver but you could also try the "i810" driver
<genii> snarkster: Pleased say what: lspci -nn    says for that card. This gives us the vendor:device    code which can be useful in finding the driver
<snarkster> here ya go: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2a42] (rev 07)
<snarkster> and it appears to be using the i915 driver.
<snarkster> well thats what lsmod shows.
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: cool, should be ok then
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: what do you get from: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<genii> Yes, i915 should be correct driver
<snarkster> direct rendering: Yes
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: you have a score then
<snarkster> yah me i scored.. LOL
<snarkster> still wont play EVE,
<snarkster> says I have a tugstun graphics card.
<dresnu> hello, does anyone know what happened to kaffeine? After the latest update, which I saw that involved kaffeine, i don't seem to have a kaffeine executable even though its package is installed
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: is that via wine?
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=9971
<ActionParsnip> snarkster: you need some extra config for EVE
<gambix> hi
<gambix> i need some help on develloppement with glib
<gambix> it seem that the glib2-dev is broken
<gambix> an idea ?
<genii> gambix: You might want #kubuntu-devel
<gambix> why genii ?
<gambix> oki i understand
<val_> hello to all
<genii> gambix: Because thats the channel for kubuntu development :)
<val_> how i install a screensaver kde4
<ActionParsnip> val_: apt-cache search screensaver
<val_> i have downloadd one and i want to install it
<dresnu> sorry but am I the only one having problems with kaffeine?
<val_> finishes eith .tar
<val_> file extension  .tar
<ActionParsnip> val_: tar xvf <tar file>
<genii> dresnu: You could try something like:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kaffeine
<v6lur> what package do i have to install to make qt4 apps (e.g. speedcrunch) look nice? (on hardy)
<v6lur> they have awful gray "rectangles" for buttons now :(
<snarkster> is there a kde app like photobooth
<snarkster> i dint think Ive seen a single webcam app for kde.
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cuznt> is there a command to list my o/s version ?
<ActionParsnip> cuznt: lsb_release -a
<cuznt> thank you action
<cuznt> !lsb
<ubottu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<eutychus> rehello room. thanx for your help. everything finally upgraded to 8.10.
<v6lur> what package do i have to install to make qt4 apps (e.g. speedcrunch) look nice? (on hardy)
 * eutychus waves and head out the door...
<DreadKnight> hello, i was wondering if wireless works in intrepid (kubuntu) atm
<snarkster> yes works perfectly
<DaSkreech> For some definition of perfect
<DaSkreech> (not a defintion you find in books that give definitions)
<stdin> it depends on your hardware/driver combo
<DreadKnight> anyone having Plantronics Pulsar 590A or some similar bluetooth headphones? :D
<snarkster> smoke break.. ttyl
<Schubi_> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory <-- does someone know how to fix this?
<maxo> does anyone know where amarok2 stores its config files?
<stdin> ~/.amarok-nightly/
<DaSkreech> Amarok 2 proper uses the nightly folder ?
<maxo> I don't have that folder
<stdin> what do you mean "proper"?
<DaSkreech> stdin: The final release of Amarok 2
<maxo> basically my issue is I'm trying to import all my amarok 1.4 settings and playlists into 2.0 but I don't know how to
<DaSkreech> It's on http://kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> maxo: I doubt all your settings will carry over
<stdin> DaSkreech: I guess it depends what we told it to use
<mjobin> anyone here would be kind enough to build me this kate plugin ? http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Text-Editing-Processing/Filters/kate-treeview-plugin-37755.shtml
<maxo> but the playlists in amarok 1.4 are just m3u files, surely they can be imported
<maxo> and what about all my collection ratings?
<stdin> it'll probably import your old setting from the KDE3 version
<maxo> it hasn't imported any playlists
<maxo> and I had a dynamic playlist that listed all rated tracks, and there doesn't seem to be a way of reproducing that
<stdin> maxo: #amarok is the place to ask
<eagles051387> i am having a super interesting issue with konqueror in intrepid i have been using apt-build to build my programs and optimize them for me but everything seems to work. im over at someones house using a wired connection and im unable to get access to gmail or even gogle sometimes
<eagles051387> the connection keeps getting refused is this an issue on my end or on isp end
<eagles051387> or is this iptables acting up
<genii> eagles0513875: I'd suspect ISP if your connection at home works fine
<eagles0513875> ok genii
<genii> eagles0513875: Maybe try  release/renew IP
<romain_> vous parlez francais ?
<eagles0513875> genii:  how would i do that with ubuntu
<genii> romain_:  /j #kubuntu-fr    or:    /j #ubuntu-fr
<romain_> thank you
<genii> eagles0513875: If adapter is eth0 for instance.     sudo dhclient -r eth0 && sudo dhclient eth0
<genii> romain_: You're welcome
<eagles0513875> genii:  whats funny is im on irc
<eagles0513875> and i was able to get to yahoo
<genii> eagles0513875: So is it saying "connection refused"  for particular sites or so?
<eagles0513875> seems like gmail and google
<stdin> are you in China? ;)
<eagles0513875> me no
<jennifer> hi, I am a newbie that needs to get my wireless card working with kubuntu 8.04
<eagles0513875> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jennifer> can anyone help me?
<eagles0513875> see above jen
<jennifer> the forums are over my head
<jennifer> I havent tried that one
<jennifer> thank you
<genii> eagles0513875: Hm. Might be data stored in your browser cache doesn't auth right if you are now on different external IP or so
<genii> passwords, etc etc
<eagles0513875> cleared it
<genii> eagles0513875: No other ideas come immediately to mind
<eagles0513875> O_o ok
<eagles0513875> genii:  would restarting the netowrkign script help any
<genii> eagles0513875: Probably not, but you could try it if it makes you feel better :)
<eagles0513875> genii:  :)
<eagles0513875> jennifer: did that help any
<jennifer> Well, I have an air card and I think that might be different
<eagles0513875> jennifer:  whose the manufacturer
<jennifer> it works on cellular towers rather than wifi
<eagles0513875> gotcha
<eagles0513875> is this a pcmcia card
<jennifer> well, its a Sprint  Merlin S620
<eagles0513875> is it built in card or an external one that goes into your pcmcia slot
<jennifer> pcmcia
<eagles0513875> did you just insert the card cuz i had a similar problem with a normal wifi card
<eagles0513875> would have to reboot with it in the slot already for it to work
<jennifer> yes I just inserted it and my laptop doesnt even know its there
<eagles0513875> jennifer:  then try a reboot
<eagles0513875> and let me know if that does or doesnt do the trick
<jennifer> ok, I will do it now then
<jennifer> sure will
<jennifer> thanks
<eagles0513875> no prob thats what we are here for
<eagles0513875> genii:  no google seems to work and i can search
<eagles0513875> cant get to gmail though
<Schubi_> can someone help me with my ati 1650pro AGP? :x
<eagles0513875> Schubi_: just ask or put forward your issue and if someone knows they will help
<bitripper> the controling in firefox is very very slow
<Schubi_> i use the "ati" driver right now, if i edit my xorg.cong to use xglrx the screen freezes at the spash screen after i log in
<bitripper>  entering text is very slow
<bitripper>  i have to wait about 5 seconds to open the context menue with right click
<Schubi_> http://nopaste.ch/5b5c1af129691ff.html <-- line 150
<bitripper> switching between tabs takes very long
<Schubi_> i already tried to use the driver from the amd hp and the one from adept but i failed at both :x
<eagles0513875> Schubi_:  check jockey which will list any proprietary drivers for certain hardware
<eagles0513875> !jockey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jockey
<eagles0513875> !info jockey-kde
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5~beta3-0ubuntu6 (intrepid), package size 8 kB, installed size 96 kB
<jennifer> haaaa, it worked
<Schubi_> the ati driver is activated
<jennifer> after the reboot, it asked me if I wanted to install the drivers for the card
<jennifer> simple as that
<bitripper> does anyone knows the problem with firefox3?
<jennifer> I'm on the net in about 1 minute
<jennifer> thank you
<g-hennux> hi!
<g-hennux> the kaffeine executable just disappeared from my kaffeine package...
<g-hennux> kubuntu 8.10
<g-hennux> why is that?
<genii> g-hennux: : You could try something like:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kaffeine
<g-hennux> genii: i did, purged and reinstalled, the /usr/bin/kaffeine is simply not in that package any more, it seems
<genii> g-hennux: Well, I'm not sure if kaffeine has been ported yet to kde4
<g-hennux> genii: it worked until i just apt-get updated and dist-upgraded half an hour ago
<g-hennux> genii: http://pastebin.com/d32069b00
<g-hennux> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kaffeine/+bug/307175/+viewstatus
<g-hennux> (though i'm not on amd64)
<g-hennux> and this is not even the version mentioned in the bug
<tyfon> hmm anyone else have problems retaining settings of kde programs after enableing backports?
<eagles0513875> tyfon: im not
<eagles0513875> and i enabled them this am
<tyfon> it losses all settings from all kde applicatins here every time i reboot :o
<eagles0513875> how can i blacklist ipv6
<eagles0513875> tyfon: :(
<eagles0513875> tyfon: try asking in #kde
<tyfon> well no problem really my laptop is for testing anyway
<eagles0513875> tyfon: try out apt-build
<tyfon> just gonna reinstall ;)
<eagles0513875> !info apt-build | tyfon
<ubottu> apt-build (source: apt-build): frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.36 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 208 kB
<eagles0513875> tyfon:  its really sped up my system
<tyfon> hmm
<tyfon> oh cool
<tyfon> ah it works like gentoo? :P
<tyfon> i'll check it out
<stiago13> ey
<stiago13> can someone help me install basketnotes
<stiago13> apparentely im missing the libraries
<genii> AFK a while, work requires me extended period.
<stiago13> anyone help out?
<eagles0513875> !patience | stiago13
<ubottu> stiago13: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stiago13> im sorry
<eagles0513875> stiago13: its not you bro i dont know how or what you want to install is
<eagles0513875> !info basketnotes
<ubottu> Package basketnotes does not exist in intrepid
<eagles0513875> !basketnotes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about basketnotes
<Elijah_Frost> Any good HTML editors/designers other than Quanta?
<Elijah_Frost> For KDE ofc
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: the package name is just basket
<stiago13> sorry
<stiago13> i might have acted pretty bad
<stiago13> im new to linux
<stiago13> im running kubuntu on my laptop
<olimpico> Wow, I just made an "apt-get dist-upgrade" on my kubuntu 8.10, a new kernel was installed and required restart. Amazingly I get now while trying to boot: Kernel panic - not syncing: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<stiago13> and i donwloaded this program called basketnotes
<Mamarok> stiago13: no, you didn't act bad :)
<stiago13> similar to microsoft onenote
<eagles0513875> !info basket
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4848 kB, installed size 7528 kB
<stiago13> i reaseearched how to install it
<eagles0513875> i gotta install that
<stiago13> i ran the shell script
<stiago13> but it said i was missing libraries
<stiago13> so im pretty confused now
<Mamarok> stiago13: the package name is basket, not basketnotes
<eagles0513875> stiago13: how come you dont remove what u got and get the one out of the repository
<olimpico> I can't believe this, something like that never happened to me before with Kubuntu
<stiago13> can you teach the basics on installing applications in kubuntu
<stiago13> i downloaded the pack from the website
<Mamarok> olimpico: file a bug aginst that kernel, they must have made packaging errors
<stiago13> and ran the shellscript
<stiago13> but ya.. missing libraries
<Mamarok> stiago13: basically, one does install packages from the repositories via a package manager
<Mamarok> in Kubuntu you can either use "adept"
<eagles0513875> its much easier then what you are trying to do
<stiago13> could you guys teach me that?
<stiago13> or tell me where i can find info on it
<stiago13> either would be good
<Mamarok> or type sudo apt-get install "packagename" in the command line
<stiago13> im totally new to linux
<eagles0513875> Mamarok: if you dont mind im gonna leave that in your hands cuz im busy at the moment
<Mamarok> stiago13: read what I just posted
<stiago13> oh ok
<stiago13> i will try
<stiago13> obviously i need internet connection ya?
<Mamarok> stiago13: of course :)
<Mamarok> stiago13: how did you install Kubuntu?
<christ> morning
<christ> can anybody see this? http://pastebin.com/m480c279
<stiago13> i installed it in a partition off a livecd
<stiago13> why?
<stiago13> hey i tried that command line
<stiago13> it said access denied, and asked if i was root :S
<stiago13> then i replied yes
<Mamarok> stiago13: you isntalled from a live CD in a free partition you mkean :)
<stiago13> and it just printed a huge line of "y"s
<Mamarok> *mean
<stiago13> yup
<Mamarok> stiago13: your "y" must be stuck :)
<stiago13> :P
<stiago13> anyway.. it said access denied when i tiped apt-get install basket
<Mamarok> stiago13: you must type "sudo apt-get install basket"
<stiago13> i did
<Mamarok> the sudo command asks you then your password
<stiago13> oh
<stiago13> sudo
<stiago13> ya ya
<stiago13> sorry
<stiago13> couldnt find package basket
<stiago13> :/
<eagles0513875> !info basket
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4848 kB, installed size 7528 kB
<Mamarok> stiago13: this means you don't have the necessary repository activated I guess
<stiago13> and that means...
<Mamarok> stiago13: what version of KDE do you use?
<stiago13> latest
<stiago13> that came with kubuntu 8.10
<stiago13> 4.2 im guessing
<Mamarok> ok, so KDE 4.1.3
<stiago13> or that
<Mamarok> stiago13: 4.2 is not released yet
<stiago13> im sorry
<Mamarok> stiago13: can you check if you have the adept package installed plz? Type sudo adept
<stiago13> ok
<stiago13> weird
<stiago13> it opened up an application
<stiago13> named adept
<stiago13> however
<Mamarok> stiago13: good :)
<stiago13> on the konsole
<stiago13> it showed lots of errors
<Mamarok> that's what I wanted you to do, don't look at the konsole output
<stiago13> error "random directory" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<stiago13> just mentioning
<Mamarok> stiago13: did you install another linux distro before Kubuntu?
<stiago13> hmmm
<stiago13> i got windows xp on half my partition
<stiago13> and then installed kubuntu on the other half
<Mamarok> stiago13: ok, never mind
<Mamarok> go in the adept window
<stiago13> one sec though
<stiago13> what would those errors be?
<stiago13> just so i understand
<stiago13> if you dontmind
<Mamarok> stiago13: don't look at the errors in the konsole, they are of no use to you, I assure you!
<Mamarok> go to the adept window please
<stiago13> nothing big?
<stiago13> allrite
<stiago13> sorry
<stiago13> carry on please
<Mamarok> you click on the blue glope on the top left
<Mamarok> *globe
<stiago13> sources?
<stiago13> done
<Mamarok> exactly
<Mamarok> then click on "Edit Sofware Ssources"
<Mamarok> Software even :)
<stiago13> software even?
<Mamarok> stiago13: just a typo
<Mamarok> stiago13: did you click on the "Edit Software Sources" button in the middle?
<stiago13> yup
<Mamarok> ok, so now you can see which repositoreis are activated, you should have activated al except the source code button
<stiago13> ya
<Mamarok> so you have all four activated?
<stiago13> yup
<stiago13> should i change the download from
<stiago13> it says server for china
<Mamarok> are you based in CHina?
<stiago13> atm yes
<Mamarok> then leave it, so the server is closer than any others
<stiago13> ok
<Mamarok> close the window with the sources then, you have all the needed ones
<stiago13> k
<stiago13> wowow
<stiago13> as soon as i closed
<stiago13> a bunch of updates (i guess) started downloading
<stiago13> on the adept window
<Mamarok> stiago13: good
<stiago13> almost done
<Mamarok> stiago13: once this is finished, you can go to the search button on the left
<stiago13> type basket?
<Mamarok> exactly :)
<stiago13> thanks a lot mamarok
<stiago13> so it wont ask for libraries?
<Mamarok> it should appear first in the list on the right side
<Mamarok> stiago13: normally it will activate the needed dependencies
<stiago13> good
<stiago13> thanks a lot mamarok
<stiago13> sorry for anything
<stiago13> im in love with linux
<Mamarok> stiago13: good :)
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: what was it you disagreed with me?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok:  you in offtopic
<Mamarok> no
<stiago13> nothing is showing up when i type basket
<eagles0513875> can you hop in there please since i dont want to take this channel off topic
<eagles0513875> !info basket
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4848 kB, installed size 7528 kB
<stiago13> and it finished loading
<Mamarok> stiago13: try to go back to sources and update your files (button at the bottom of the window
 * genii sips a coffee
<stiago13> fetch current package lists?
<Mamarok> stiago13: yes
<genii> g-hennux: Looking at your pastebin, you used --purge with apt-get install instead of apt-get remove. Try only:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall kaffeine
<stiago13> tsk.. nothing
<Mamarok> stiago13: you might want to try another server then, eventually try the main server, but this might be slow, I don't know how your connection is
<stiago13> pretty bad
<stiago13> main server didnt give anything
<stiago13> im tring us now
<stiago13> trying*
<genii> olimpico: You had it booting from something like a raid device or such?
<Mamarok> stiago13: don't forget to update your pavkage list every time you change server
<stiago13> ok
<Mamarok> package list, sry
<Mamarok> this might take some time, unfortunately
<stiago13> indeed it is
<olimpico> genii: not at all
<olimpico> Thank God is only my old test Computer
<Mamarok> stiago13: you are sure you have a hook for all the repositories except the ones for the source code?
<eagles0513875> Mamarok:  i have basket downloading as we speak
<olimpico> But is as standard computer, a bit old, but works fine in any other ditro that I have tried: PCLOS, GENTOO, DEBIAN, FREEBSD, etc
<genii> olimpico: This sort of error happens usually in a couple instances. When the kernel doesn't have the module built in for the device you want to boot from usually
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: does this help the other user?
<stiago13> mamarok, i didnt understand you there
<eagles0513875> trying to narrow down the issue Mamarok
<genii> olimpico: Also if you changed hd order for instance
<Mamarok> stiago13: in the sources list, you must have hooks in front of the first four (4) package repositoreies, e.g. main, universe, restricted, multiverse
<Mamarok> well, you really need only the first two, but if you want proprietary codecs the other ones are needed too
<stiago13> mamarok: i will check that once the updates are finished
<stiago13> ok?
<Mamarok> ok :)
<eagles0513875> stiago13: and Mamarok thanks for headup about basket will be very useful in my lectures
<eagles0513875> :)
<luke_> How do I split a 4 GB ISO image into 5 RAR files on Ubuntu?
<olskolirc> hey guys where is the widget for "show desktop" in kde4.2 beta please?
<luke_> olskolirc: yes
<stiago13> eagles: it should be a great program
<stiago13> i used microsoft onenote in all classes in uni
<stiago13> it is great to jot down stuff and ya
<stiago13> basket looks very neat
<Mamarok> olskolirc: it's called "dashboard"
<TheFuzzball> Mamarok: No it's not.
<eagles0513875> same here i have used onenote as well stiago13 i have it installed and took a look at it seems sweet
<stiago13> :)
<stiago13> glad you found it
<stiago13> took me a while to find an equivalent
<Mamarok> TheFuzzball: well, wich one is it then?
<stiago13> it was the only ting holding me back from switching os
<TheFuzzball> Mamarok: "Show Desktop"
<stiago13> its just so useful
<stiago13> but damn it
<stiago13> it still doesnt show in my adept
<olskolirc> I just want to put a show desktop icon by my Kmenu button Mamarok what its called and all that info I can't use without the where is it and how do I add it to my panel
<Mamarok> olskolirc: right click on a free space on your desktop and choose "Install widget..."
<Mamarok> scroll down, there you go
<Mamarok> olskolirc: if it's not by default (me use kde-nightly), you can download it with the "GetHotNewStuff" button on the down left of that widget window
<stiago13> you guys still have any idea what i could be?
<Mamarok> stiago13: very strange, as it is in the universe repo, shows here
<stiago13> yo rekon it has to do with those erros
<stiago13> owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0
<Mamarok> stiago13: that is indeed strange, you are sure you didn't have a rpm based distribution in use first?
<olskolirc> wow Mamarok what kind of kde4 do you have?  I don't have a GetHotNewSTuff button or anything like that in my widgets or panel settings.  In kde4.1 show desktop was in widgets but not on 4.2
<stiago13> i installed kubuntu before
<olskolirc> I can't stand to have to minimize minimize minimize just to get to my f*n desktop!
<olskolirc> any help?
<stiago13> but i formatted the partition
<Mamarok> as those do the user numbering differently form the apt based ones
<Mamarok> olskolirc: if you only have installed KDE 4.2 beta, you might not have all the widgets
<olskolirc> ok
<Mamarok> olskolirc: in the "add widget"-winbdow, you have a button on the bottom left which allows you to download the missing buttons
<olskolirc> ok
<olimpico> genii: I don't change a thing, I use that computer just for testing
<Mamarok> stiago13: well, that should not be a problem then, as the numbering doesn't change in Kubuntu
<hyper_ch> huhu apachelogger
<stiago13> :S
<Mamarok> olskolirc: you do know that you can have more than one desktop, do you?
<stiago13> im so dissapointed
<olimpico> genii: I havent cahnge anything on that computer for years
<stiago13> i was so hyped abt linux
<olskolirc> i have 4 Mamarok
<hyper_ch> stiago13: linux is disappointing
<hyper_ch> stiago13: I suddenly have too much time to do work on my computer :(
<Mamarok> stiago13: I understand, but have no idea why it doesn't show up
 * Mamarok has 10 desktops...
<stiago13> fair enough man
<stiago13> you done great
<stiago13> thanks a lot
<genii> olimpico: Hmm. You upgraded from an earlier version?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Mamarok> stiago13: you're welcome :)
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip: hop in offtopic i wanna tell u something
<Mamarok> stiago13: still, I think it has to do with the repositories that do not activate
<eagles0513875> stiago13: what happened
<stiago13> the package basket just doesnt whoe up when i search it in adept
<hyper_ch> stiago13: what the issue you have with it?
<stiago13> show*
<olimpico> genii: I installed Kubuntu 8.10 from the CD
<eagles0513875> hyper_ch: hes trying to install basket
<stiago13> hyper_ch: im trying to install a package called basket, and it wont show up when i search it on adept.
<Wickk> how can I downgrade from KDE 4.2 back to 3?
<hyper_ch> eagles0513875: and that is?
<eagles0513875> msft onenote equivalent
<stiago13> pretty much
<eagles0513875> !info basket | hyper_ch
<ubottu> basket (source: basket): a multi-purpose note-taking application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4848 kB, installed size 7528 kB
<hyper_ch> Wickk: you can't "downgrade" but you can remove kde 4.2 and install kde 3.5.4
<genii> olimpico: OK. I was thinking maybe it still was thinking hda hdb  and so on instead of new conventon of sda sdb
<hyper_ch> stiago13: you know wht pastebin is?
<stiago13> no sorry
<eagles0513875> hyper_ch: hes brand new to linux cut him some slack
<olimpico> genii: I updated some weeks ago without problems, but now I updated again and can't boot, I'll delete verything and install Xubuntu, I want to try it out. On my Desktop i have Kubuntu 8.04 running and I'm still very happy with it. I'll not update to 8.10 until it gets really stable.
<stiago13> im fine with computers though
<hyper_ch> !pastebin | stiago13
<ubottu> stiago13: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Wickk> hyper_ch: 'k is there a way I can do this while still in kde 4.2? I don't have gnome installed
<Mamarok> eagles0513875: calm down, he tries to help!
<eagles0513875> Mamarok:  i know
<hyper_ch> stiago13: now run the following command and pastebin it:   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<hyper_ch> Wickk: your on hardy or intrepid?
<Wickk> intrepid
<stiago13> so i will run that in konsole?
<olimpico> genii: Not at all, it's definitely a big error, they should test is more through before releasing kernels like that.
<hyper_ch> stiago13: yes, it will give some output and that output you paste into pastebin
<stiago13> k
<hyper_ch> stiago13: when you do so, you will be given a new URL and then you post this URL in here :)
<hyper_ch> Wickk: btw, you use KDE 4.2?
<hyper_ch> Wickk: not 4.1.2?
<stiago13> k
<Wickk> hyper_ch: I'm not really sure I re-installed Kubuntu today and I think it said on the site it comes with the latest beta of KDE
<hyper_ch> Wickk: the versions in the official repos are very seldomly the latest beta :) you'll have to add PPA repos to get lates KDE 4.2 (in which I have a small problem myself)
<stiago13> paste.ubuntu.com/84458
<Wickk> hyper_ch: ohh ok
<stiago13> there u go hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> Wickk: I don't see any kde 3.5 things in the repos anymore
<Wickk> hyper_ch:
<Wickk> hyper_ch: 'k I was just wondering cause this is more taxing on my hardware
<joseh> am new to linux and i just messed it up
<hyper_ch> joseh: this happens :)
<joseh> i  cant see the task bar or start menu
<Mamarok> Wickk: you might use kde-nightly then, uses less and is quite stable
<hyper_ch> Wickk: oh well, if you are brave you might want to try kde 4.2
<Wickk> K thanks, I'll check them both out
<joseh> can some1 help me get it back? plz
<hyper_ch> stiago13: what is lupaworld.com in your repositories? did you add that?
<stiago13> i think i did
<stiago13> i went to sources
<stiago13> and i tried to use a server close here
<hyper_ch> Wickk: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<hyper_ch> stiago13: ok :) that's all I needed to know
<Wickk> hyper_ch: Thanks :)
<eagles0513875> later all heading home
<stiago13> see you eagles
<joseh> plz some1 help me
<stiago13> thank you for everything
<hyper_ch> Wickk: as said, it gives me an error with Kontact that's unresolved yet
<hyper_ch> stiago13: what's the output of:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install basket
<Wickk> hyper_ch: Ah, well I've never used it so I'll  brave it
<stiago13> each one
<stiago13> or i type that as one
<hyper_ch> stiago13: that's just one :)
<stiago13> ok
<hyper_ch> stiago13: you can also type it individually
<stiago13> if i type it as one
<stiago13> it gives off
<ActionParsnip> joseh: wassup
<joseh> wassup action
<stiago13> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Dec 13 08:20:53 2008
<stiago13> lol
<practor> hello people
<practor> is there a quick way to figure out with package a file came from?
<hyper_ch> practor: yes, there is
<practor> some compilation screw up hosed my snd-hda-intel kernel module
<hyper_ch> stiago13: hmmm.... did you change between Windows and Linux?
<stiago13> wait
<stiago13> i think its working
<hyper_ch> practor: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<stiago13> i had to type my password
<stiago13> i will send u the link
<hyper_ch> practor: then you can search for a file with:  apt-file search KEYWORD
<practor> ah groovy, thanks for that!
<hyper_ch> apt-file will download the files from the repos and you can search it then
<practor> i'll read up on all that apt goodness.  thanks for pointing me in the right direction hyper_ch.
<hyper_ch> practor: you can even search for the full path
<hyper_ch> no private queries :)
<stiago13> hyper_ch: paste.ubuntu.com/84462
<hyper_ch> and no, I'm not good with linux, I just pretend to be
<hyper_ch> stiago13: I see the problem :)
<ibuffy> what's with the taskbark icon being in a window?
<stiago13> i think i love you
<hyper_ch> stiago13: select a different mirror in Synaptic
<hyper_ch> stiago13: or adept
<fehrp> hi
<stiago13> what you mean
<stiago13> from the us or someting?
<Mamarok> stiago13: you still have adept open I guess!
<ibuffy> system tray icon*
<hyper_ch> stiago13: or outside the use
<fehrp> how does bluetooth work in KDE 4? there seems to be an application kdebluetooth4, but it won't start up
<stiago13> a i do
<hyper_ch> generally: the closer a mirror the faster
<hyper_ch> BUT not alwasys
<hyper_ch> stiago13: e.g. a mirror has "only" a 10mbit upline.... and another mirror in a different country has a 1000mbit upline... then guess which one is faster ;)
<stiago13> can i click find best server?
<hyper_ch> I normally use the official country mirrors
<stiago13> :)
<hyper_ch> but you can try to find the best
<Mamarok> !bluetooth | fehrp
<ubottu> fehrp: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<stiago13> how do i do that
<stiago13> if i click in a country it doesnt allow me to click ok
<hyper_ch> stiago13: the problem is, lupaworld is currently down (or not reachable)...
<stiago13> i have to choose a mirror in that country
<fehrp> mamarok thx
<Mamarok> :)
<hyper_ch> stiago13: there could be many reasons for that... but because of that you can't update the package list and neither fetch any software from there
<stiago13> i tried an american server though
<stiago13> and it also didnt work
<fehrp> Mamarok: that page suggerates, that it would work out of the box later than 7.10 but it does not.
<Mamarok> stiago13: you are in china, aren't you? you might try an Australian server then
<hyper_ch> stiago13: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stiago13> im just trying a taiwanese one
<stiago13> just a sec hyper_ch its updating in adept
<Mamarok> fehrp: well, there was a release note about bluetooth not working in Kubuntu 8.10, might still be a problem then
<hyper_ch> stiago13: ok :)
<hyper_ch> stiago13: I would have given you my sources.list then
<hyper_ch> stiago13: (with a few edits out of it)
<Mamarok> fehrp: as Intrepid uses kde 4.1.3, this could indeed still be an issue
<hyper_ch> fehrp: if you are brave enough you could try kde 4.2 (but it has certain bugs) but bluetooth might work better there
<olskolirc> I can't find how I can download more widgets in kde4.2.  I see no options no where to get that done
<ibuffy> okay, this is annoying
<Mamarok> olskolirc: hm, I was able to download additional widgets with that button
<ibuffy> it seems every app that uses the system tray places the icon in a seperate window
<ibuffy> kde 4.1
<ibuffy> it hasn't been doing this though...
<stiago13> hyper_ch, what should i do now?
<Mamarok> olskolirc: you can go diretly to kde.apps.org to get them
<kniolet> ibuffy: i have seen kde do that sometimes since kde3 for no abvious reason
<hyper_ch> stiago13: run:  sudo apt-get install basket
<hyper_ch> stiago13: and post the output here
<olskolirc> ok Mamarok
<kniolet> ibuffy: usually a reboot fixes it though for me
<hyper_ch> stiago13: the terminal is good for debugging if something doesn't work ;)
<ibuffy> ah
<stiago13> hyper_ch
<stiago13> i just decided to make use of a good old microsoft windows technique
<stiago13> and just close everything
<stiago13> and open it up again
<stiago13> and guess what
<stiago13> its DOWNLOADING
<stiago13> and at some good speed as well
<hyper_ch> stiago13: btw, you can have only one software manager active
<stiago13> whats that supposed to mean
<hyper_ch> stiago13: if you run adept, you can't install from the command line
<stiago13> ok
<hyper_ch> stiago13: if you run synaptic you can't also use adept
<stiago13> im installing from command
<stiago13> is that ok
<hyper_ch> etc :)
<hyper_ch> stiago13: command line rocks
<stiago13> whats the difference between synpatic and adept
<hyper_ch> stiago13: if you ever re-setup the computer, make a note of your favourite programs, and then issue one command to auto-download and auto-install ;)
<hyper_ch> stiago13: adept is made for kde, synaptic for gnome
<stiago13> ok thanks
<stiago13> do u use kde or gnome
<stiago13> kubuntu or ubuntu
<hyper_ch> stiago13: besides that, they provide different interfaces.. I think adept has different categories
<Mamarok> stiago13: this is the kubuntu channel, so you can guess :)
<stiago13> oh crap
<stiago13> im so tired
<hyper_ch> stiago13: well, have a guess at what I use
<stiago13> its 2:30 am here
<hyper_ch> stiago13: (and before I mentioned a few issues with kde 4.2)
<stiago13> i was just pissed about this thing
<Mamarok> wow, stiago13, you need rest!
<stiago13> mamarok!
<stiago13> basket is working
<stiago13> :D:D:D:D
<Mamarok> great!
<stiago13> thank you all
<stiago13> hyper_ch
<stiago13> mamarok
<Mamarok> :)
<stiago13> do u know if that webcam program cheese works in kde?
 * Mamarok doesn't know cheese
<hyper_ch> stiago13: and you probably want to install also:   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extra
<ibuffy> thanks kniolet. can't believe that worked
<hyper_ch> stiago13: and possibly you also want to add the medibuntu repos ;)
<hyper_ch> what does cheese do?
<ibuffy> now to get firefox looking like the rest of me apps
<stiago13> its like apple's photobooth
<stiago13> and whatis that kubuntu-restricted-extra?
<hyper_ch> and what's apple's photobooth?
<Mamarok> stiago13: try digikam then
<stiago13> webcam effects
<hyper_ch> stiago13: ah... no clue :)
<stiago13> ya
<stiago13> downloading from command line is good
<hyper_ch> stiago13: I'm exciting enough... I don't need additional effects ;)
<stiago13> adept doesnt show any results still
<ibuffy> i installed gtk-qt-engine-kde4 but searching in system settings for "gtk" shows nothing
<stiago13> why would that be
<hyper_ch> ibuffy: sudo updatedb
<hyper_ch> ibuffy: and then search the system with "locate"
<hyper_ch> ibuffy: or use "find"
<hyper_ch> stiago13: you're downloading cheese or digikam?
<ibuffy> hyper_ch: how would that help kde system settings?
<Mamarok> stiago13: no idea, did you maximize the screen? it might simply be lower in the window now it's installed
<ibuffy> this is my last gripe, i promise.
<hyper_ch> ibuffy: oh... system settings... I read "but searching the system shows nothing"
<ibuffy> hyper_ch: gotcha
<hyper_ch> ibuffy: well, why should gtk appear in kde system settings?
<ibuffy> hyper_ch: it's for the gtk/qt fix. it usually is there
<stiago13> still doesnt show anything :(
<stiago13> btw hyper_ch what was: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extra
<hyper_ch> ibuffy: no clue
<ibuffy> this is a niglty build and everything is running great except for firefox not being themed properly
<Kovert> KDE 4.3.1 a lot of the new applets dont work SHoudl I wait or install something I missed?
<hyper_ch> stiago13: that will install a first batch of codecs and stuff that you might be used to to have from windows/mac
<olskolirc> Well I don't see where the heck I can install showdesktop
<hyper_ch> stiago13: thsoe codecs are not installed by default because of different licencing policies in different countries...
<stiago13> im still pissed abt adept not working
<olskolirc> id like my task bar to be in classic view as well
<stiago13> but oh well
<stiago13> im off to bed
<ibuffy> this nightly build is running a lot smoother (read: faster and just as stable) than my stable version
<olskolirc> Id also like to put a divider between my quick launch and my taskbar
<stiago13> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.96+20080512-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 powerpc ppc64)
<Mamarok> ibuffy: it's not available in kde-nightly at the moment, doesn't show here neither (in system settings -appearance
<Mamarok> )
<lovre> what is alternative to Ark? It is not integrated with dolphin, so i want to try something else, possibli with a nice GUI?
<ibuffy> Mamarok: darn.
<Mamarok> ibuffy: don't expect too much from svn neither, sometimes things break
<hyper_ch> lovre: how about the command line?
<hyper_ch> lovre: that one has a nice gui :)
<ibuffy> oh well, one app that doesn't look so swell. no biggy
<Guest28800> hey.. can anyone point me to a help guide for audio drivers? I just installed kubuntu 8.10 and I have no audio drivers..
<Mamarok> lovre: if you right click on the package, you can choose "Open with Ark", no?
<lovre> Mamarok: no, i cant
<lovre> Mamarok: its not integrated for some reason.
<Mamarok> lovre: what version of KDE are you using?
<Kovert> !alsaconfig
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsaconfig
<Mamarok> it works here since 4.1.3
<Kovert> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kovert> !battery
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about battery
<Kovert> me either! :-(
<hyper_ch> Guest28800: if your audio doesn't work out of the box then it's normally to get difficult
<Guest28800> :/
<hyper_ch> !alsa | Guest28800
<ubottu> Guest28800: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Mamarok> Guest28800: you have phonon and the xine package installed?
<Guest28800> Ill check.. standard 8.10 so far nothing special
<lovre> Mamarok: 4.1
<Mamarok> lovre: 4.1.0? that's old....
<lovre> :o
<etz> hello
<Guest28800> Mamarok: yeah have phonon but xine is not available apparently
<paolo> Hi. some days ago the audio stopped working... without a reason that I can understand. I don't know what can I do, in order to solve the problem... what do you suggest ?
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: as old as you?
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: I'm very young in mind :)
<hyper_ch> paolo: turning on the speakers would be my first thought
<paolo> hyper_ch: already done
<Mamarok> Guest28800: you must install it then
<hyper_ch> paolo: second thought would be to ask the experts
<Mamarok> !xine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<hyper_ch> paolo: (also known as geeks)
<paolo> hyper_ch: wehre ?
<hyper_ch> paolo: I guess in here is a good place to start... did you try with some other OS to verify that soundcard and speakers still work?
<paolo> hyper_ch: tried with another OS and they work
<Guest28800> Mamarok: which package is xine? .. "xine" won't install, but there's also xine-plugin and others
<Guest28800> Mamarok: adept doesn't show a pure xine package either
<davide> synaptic?
<hyper_ch> paolo: hmmm.... you have no sound at all?
<paolo> hyper_ch: yes
<lovre> Mamarok: you suggest updating? isnt 4.2 in beta?
<Mamarok> Guest28800: try libxine1
<hyper_ch> paolo: no clue really
<hyper_ch> lovre: 4.2 is beta
<Mamarok> lovre: not to beta, but to 4.1.3
<Mamarok> lovre: I had Ark working with Dolphin in 4.1.3, and it does work in kde-nightly (of course)
<Guest28800> Mamarok: looks like I have libxine.. I also added libxine-all-plugins now.. amarok says no xine engine was found tho
<HappySmileMan> Just got "The trash has reached it's maximum size. Clean up the trash manually"...
<Guest28800> Mamarok: amarok says "xine was unable to initialize any audio drivers"
<kniolet> ibuffy: np :-) glad it worked
<HappySmileMan> Any reason it can't just delete stuff automagically?
<stiago13> im off guys
<stiago13> see you soon
<Mamarok> Guest28800: you must select xine as the phonon backend
<Mamarok> HappySmileMan: right click on the Trash shows you an option to empty it
<lovre> Mamarok: how to upgrade?
<Mamarok> lovre: you must activate the ppa repositories for thath, moment
<Guest28800> Mamarok: engine in amarok is set to xine, but it cannot load audio drivers
<Mamarok> Guest28800: you have alsa running?
<HappySmileMan> Ah ty Mamarok
<Mamarok> HappySmileMan: np :)
<Guest28800> Mamarok: I just ran sudo alsa reload now.. same situation
<Mamarok> Guest28800: you should follow the steps for sound troubleshooting in the links you have been given earlier
<Mamarok> like testing your sound card, etc.
<Guest28800> Mamarok: okay I'll go through them
<Mamarok> lovre: add the following repositories to your sources.list:
<Mamarok> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu/ intrepid main universe
<Mamarok> lovre: there you will have kde 4.1.3
<ibuffy> hmm, i take that back, inkscape is affected, like most other non-qt apps i suppose. hmm, i should bark at someone about this
<lovre> Mamarok: ok, ty
<Mamarok> lovre: np :)
<Mamarok> ibuffy: Mozilla is working on a Qt-firefox
<lovre> Mamarok: hmm, i added that, and new upgrade only shows libpcre3, that is not it... :?
<Mamarok> lovre: if you check your kde4 version, you sure it says 4.1.0?
<lovre> Mamarok: ooops? its 4.1.3, but how??? it was 4.1 last time i checked
<Mamarok> lovre: you sure you have Ark installed, are you?
<lovre> Mamarok: yes, ofcourse
<lovre> Mamarok: seems its known problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeutils/+bug/206139
<Mamarok> strange, I'm sure it always worked here with dolphin, and it definitely does work in kde-nightly
<lovre> Mamarok: what about Karchiver? any good?
<Mamarok> never used it
<Kovert> KDE 4.3.1 a lot of the new applets dont work SHoudl I wait or install something I missed?
<Mamarok> but I mostly use command line for such tasks anyway, much faster
<Captain_Haddock> 4.3.1?
<Mamarok> Kovert: you from the future?
<Kovert> isnt that the beta?
<Captain_Haddock> anybody else having issues with Samba and long filenames in 8.10?
<Captain_Haddock> (upgraded install)
<Captain_Haddock> Kovert: that's 4.2 b1
<Kovert> sorry
<Kovert> ok
<Kovert> KDE 4.2 beta1 a lot of the new applets dont work SHoudl I wait or install something I missed?
<Mamarok> Kovert: you might want to try kde-nightly
<Captain_Haddock> !samba
<Kovert> Mamarok: how?
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Mamarok> Kovert: you must add a source to your sources.list, moment
<Kovert> Mamarok: thanks in advance
<Mamarok> Kovert: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/project-neon/ubuntu/ intrepid main
<Mamarok> Kovert: then install all the kde-nightly packages
<Kovert> Mamarok: thanks
<Mamarok> Kovert: np :)
<lovre> Mamarok: i installed KArchiver, and it too is not integrated in dolphin..
<Mamarok> lovre: well, as I said, I use the command line for packgin/unpacking, it's ways faster
<Mamarok> lovre: but Ark works in Dolphin in the nightly packages
<lodi> I have installed kubuntu on an ee pc
<lodi> and now, after I reconnected physically my wlan router
<Kovert> !eee ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee ubuntu
<lodi> I instaled kubuntu
<lovre> Mamarok: what it nightly?
<lodi> is vthere a specific ubuntu version for eee Pc?
<lodi> anyway
<hyper_ch> lodi: eeebuntu
<Kovert> why didnt I think of that?
<Mamarok> lovre: the kde-nightly packages will install locally, so you can use the latest snapshots of kde 4.2
<lodi> I always used to be able to connect to my wifi network in my house
<lodi> with no problem, just open kwallet
<lovre> Mamarok: since 4.2 is in beta, i suppose i will bring more trouble, so not for now.
<lodi> for the wep key
<Mamarok> lovre: once installed, you just log out and choose a different session: kde-nightly (Neon)
<lodi> and it worked
<lodi> now I couldnt see my wifi net at all
<Mamarok> lovre: it will not change your current installation, and works very well here :)
<lodi> only to hosted by neighbours
<lodi> two that is
<Mamarok> lovre: else, use Ark from the menu or wait till end of January when KDE 4.2 will be released
<Kovert> lodi use wicd
<Kovert> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<lodi> and then I decided to set the connection variables manually
<hyper_ch> wicd is nice
<lodi> and seem unable to reset the network settings to what they were
<lodi> everytime I think I have done it
<lodi> i get a 169.254 ip
<lovre> Mamarok: i will wait for 4.2 to be released. thank you
<Mamarok> lodi: please read back, you have got answers!
<lodi> but  i will start checking out wicd
<Kovert> lodi: pay attention wicd
<lodi> thanks for those.
<lodi> its just that i had to air my irritation
<lodi> wicd it is
<Kovert> there is a way of adding the repositry for wicd
<ibuffy> right, so i instlaled firefoxqt3, but it still doesn't blend with oxygen.  guess i will wait awhile
<lodi> tell me kovert?
<hyper_ch> lodi: google for wicd
<hyper_ch> that should lead you directly to it
<ibuffy> i take that back, it works
<ibuffy> but it needs quite a lot of work done to it
<garryski> hello peaole!
<Lektroluv> When I run this command $kate main.cpp & I get following message: cant't determine DISPLAY. Aborted
<Lektroluv> When I run $kate
<Lektroluv> kate runs
<Mamarok> Lektroluv: no idea what this command is for, sry, could you explain what you want to do?
<wallabee> hi all .. i have java 6.0 and 5.0 installed from adept and the 5.0 and 6.0 plugins installed from adept.. my firefox used to cresh before these were installed but now i get applet windows without crashing but java still not working properly can anyone tell me if i need some extra lib's installed or what may fix this issue
<wallabee> even a link would be helpful at this point ive tried installing the wrapper from adept as well but havent had any success..
<Mamarok> wallabee: what is your kde version?
<Kovert> Mamarok: Time to restart Xserve and see the plazmoids dance
<Mamarok> Kovert: hafe fun :)
<Kovert> Oh I won't :-(
<wallabee> its kde 4 but not sure how to tell if its 4.1 or 4.2
<Mamarok> wallabee: go to the about section of any app, check about KDE
<Mamarok> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Mamarok> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<wallabee> Mamarok: its says 3.5.10 in konverstation but when i start up it says kde 4.1
<Mamarok> hm, Dapper :)
<Mamarok> because konversation is a KDE3 app :)
<Mamarok> kde 4.1.0?
<Mamarok> open a kde4 app like dolphin to check
<wallabee> Mamarok: 4.1.3 in Dolphin
<Mamarok> wallabee: hm, I abandoned Firefox because it crashed too much, but it's not so much a java than a Flash issue I guess
<wallabee> should i uninstall java packages from adept?
<Mamarok> wallabee: hm, if you don't need them
<wallabee> how can i install them from the multiverse repo? and its more a flash issue for me>
<Mamarok> but why did you install java 5 and 6?
<wallabee> ?
<Mamarok> you must activate the multiverse repositories, edit your sources in Adept
<wallabee> i just want to be able to use java functionality in the browsers i have the firefox plugins but it would crash then installing 5 and 6 and plugins from adept i get applet windows without crashing
<Mamarok> wallabee: you are not using Dapper, read the line correctly :)
<[Relic[> if I had known kde4 was so screwed up I would have never upgraded
<Mamarok> yes, but you only need one of them, not both versions
<Mamarok> [Relic[: go back to kde3 then
<Mamarok> [Relic[: one should *never* upgrade a running system without reading release notes anyway
<reenignEesreveR> i just upgraded my distro and the x serv got screwed up. I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it fixed it but now the screen is silghtly out of sync from my LCD's display area. What to do?
<wallabee> So just install 6 from multiverse and give it a shot?
<Mamarok> wallabee: I'd say so, yes
<wallabee> if im not supposed to use adept then what do i use?
<wallabee> dpkg or syntaptic?
<Mamarok> [Relic[: update to kde 4.1.3, latest stable
<Mamarok> and its *not* screwed up, but you should definitely read the release notes
 * Mamarok is afk
<[Relic[> Mamarok: I need to get a menu bar first since it ate that while I was trying to get rid of something else
<[Relic[> faq is not connecting
<lodi> i have installed and tested wicd
<lodi> works beautifully
<lodi> still cant see my own wireless network tough
<lodi> though
<wallabee> Well ill try just installing 6 and see from multiverse and report back
<Mamarok> [/away afk
<robin_> I am trying to install KUBUNTU 8.1, but it hangs every-time around 82% - 84%. I did a CD check and it was succesfull.
<reenignEesreveR> :(
<arussel> using kde4.1 on kubuntu, each radio stream I am trying to play on amarok, I get: error loading media
<Scratching> hi, please could someone help me. i don't know how can i compile this program : http://garr.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/vmpk/vmpk-0.2.3.tar.bz2 (i found the link there http://www.qt-apps.org/content/show.php/Virtual+MIDI+Piano+Keyboard?content=88233) there is no configure file is the archive
<arussel> Scratching: a Makefile ?
<Scratching> there is no either
<eagles0513875> knetworkmanager is broken
<Scratching> actually it's a Qt project so i think i just have to do qmake
<Scratching> hm .. there is an error in the source, is that possible ? src/about.cpp:24: error: ‘VERSION’ was not declared in this scope
<hyper_ch> eagles0513875: I'd use wicd
<arussel> is it possible to use amarok on amd64 to listen to radio ?
<llutz> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<arussel> the error is "there is no available decoder", what package could I look for ?
<HappySmileMan> Probably kubuntu-restricted-extras
<HappySmileMan> That contains most media codecs
<Lektroluv> Mamarok: this command opens main.cpp in kate
<arussel> I was looking for codec, decoder and even marillat but not extras :-)
<Omoikane_> For some reason firefox has lost it's title bar and it keeps flashing when I right click on a link.
<Lektroluv> When I run this command $kate main.cpp & I get following message: cant't determine DISPLAY. Aborted
<eagles0513875> hyper_ch i normally use knetwork and it works :(
<arussel> HappySmileMan: it is working, thanks for your help
<HappySmileMan> np
<gaelan> can someone direct me to instructions for restoring default audio settings in KDE 4? i had Ubuntu but did a full switch to KDE and removed Gnome, but i think i've mixed the sound programs...
<gaelan> like i have pulseaudio installed
<gaelan> or just a document explaining what the default KDE sound system is
<sajid> hi
<BluesKaj> gaelan, use alsa , if it's installed then do alsa mixer in the terminal . Make sure the Master, PCM, Line & CD are all unmuted ,by using the "M" key, then make sure the vol ctrls are at 70% or so by using the arrow up& down keys.
<BluesKaj> err alsamixer
<gaelan> ok, i'll check all that
<gaelan> should pulseaudio be removed?
<gaelan> right now the problem seems to be that it's unable to play simultaneous sound
<BluesKaj> pulse-audio is an optin , no need to remove it
<Mamarok> Lektroluv: what I don't understand is the string preceeding your command
<BluesKaj> gaelan, are you on intrepid?
<gaelan> yes, i installed ubuntu 8.10
<gaelan> but decided to switch to kubuntu, so i just did a complete install of the kde desktop
<BluesKaj> ok
<gaelan> and removed gnome
<gaelan> BluesKaj, i get this error with alsamixer: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install alsa
<fabio> hi all
<gaelan> it was already installed, so i removed it and reinstalled, same error
<fabio> problems with strigi and nepomuk integration
<fabio> the error is
<fabio> Failed to contact Strigi indexer (The name org.kde.nepomuk.services.nepomukstrigiservice was not provided by any .service files)
<fabio> any help?
<BluesKaj> gaelan, do you still have synaptic ? if so use it to install alsa ,,, it does the dependencies better than adept/apt
<BluesKaj> if not install synaptic
<gaelan> ok, i'll do that
<fabio> noone has a folderview plasmoid with nepomuksearch?
<mjobin> anyone found a way to have active border between monitors in a twinhead setup ?
<fabio> it's third day I post here this question..is there a more appropriate irc channel?
<mjobin> fabio: there is not so many plasmoid yet. does it exist already? i dont think there is any irc channel on which you can find new plasmoid yet
<mjobin> I would check kde-apps or kde-look websites
<fabio> plasmaoid is folderview. shipped with kde4.1
<fabio> problem is the error with nepomok and strigi
<mjobin> have you tried 4.2 beta?
<fabio> yes. Working with it.
<fabio> with 4.1 workd.
<fabio> I have the packages of 4.2beta shipped by kubuntu-members repository
<[Relic]> is there anyway of getting the taskbar to the bottom of the screen?  everytime I try to resize the panel it won't let me adjust the top so I can't just drag it down
<mjobin> ok, so it was working in 4.1 and it does not work anymore in 4.2 ?
<fabio> in kde 4.1 strigi was running fine...
<gaelan> BluesKaj, still giving the same error.. is there a settings file i should manually delete somewhere? or better to post of the forums?
<fabio> I explain myself better:
<fabio> nepomuk desktop integration worked
<fabio> and strigi was running without errors
<Lektroluv> Mamarok: the & at the end of the line works in Slackware, so I get a new command line after hitting return. If I dont put the & there I get a new commandline when I close kate
<Lektroluv> either way it doesnt make a difference using the & or not
<fabio> Ok...time to go away...maybe nepomuk and strigi are too experimental for kde4. I will signal this to my friends..
<Lektroluv> Anyone experience in setting up a connection to a server with cvs and ssh?
<Astrator> irc://efnet/%23HATRED
<fabio> and wait until it's fixed. Community does a great job.
<fabio> bye all!
<Astrator> was set by sir!burnout@dead.israel.li on Topic for #HATRED is “fuck you.”
<Lektroluv> nobody uses CVS?
<coreymon77> what the heck was that about
<BluesKaj> gaelan, post it on pastebin
<Caarrie|mac> when i try to log into kde4 i get a login loop i even tried to make a new user, any ideas?
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | gaelan
<ubottu> gaelan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<cheat> i need help to find the audio drivers for my asus pro31f for ubuntu 8.10
<BluesKaj> cheat,  lspci | grep audio
<BluesKaj> cheat, asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<Caarrie|mac> i try to login put in username and password then all i get is put back to the login window :(
<cheat> BluesKaj: thanks, i will try
<gaelan> BluesKaj, what should i be posted on pastebin?
<BluesKaj> cheat, then look for the drivers for the souncard
<BluesKaj> gaelan, I reccomend you try the same cmnds i gave to cheat
<BluesKaj> so we know where we stand soundcard-wise
<cheat> BluesKaj
<cheat> root@Aatif:/home/atif# asoundconf set-default-card "SingTel"
<cheat> Please note that you are attempting to run asoundconf as a privileged superuser, which may have unintended consequences.
<cheat> did i do anything wrong?
<BluesKaj> cheat doin't use root, use sudo
<Kovert> any one know how to dorce the RSSNOW plasmoid to feed?
<Kovert> force
<Kovert> Mamarok: yea same issue
<BluesKaj>  cheat, username@computername,  never root@computername
<cheat> BluesKaj: yeah, am out of root
<BluesKaj> good
<cheat> BluesKaj: when i put sudo grep audio, it just does nothing, and i have to break it by ctrl+c
<BluesKaj> cheat sudo not needed just to list (ls) stuff just do : lspci | grep audio
<Caarrie|mac> any one have ideas on my login issue?
<cheat> BluesKaj: thanks, done
<cheat> i've also put asoundconf command
<cheat> what shall i do next
<cheat> *sorry* but it's my very second day on linux world
<Kovert> any one know how to force the RSSNOW plasmoid to feed?
 * mrksbrd rubs the bottle & awaits genii to pop out
<gabriel_> any one know how to avoid flick video with compiz activated (ati 1950)
<jennifer> can I have help connecting my air card to Sprint?
<jennifer> ....i really need help with this
<mrksbrd> yes jennifer
<mrksbrd> very easy
<mrksbrd> open kppp
<jennifer> its open, now what
<mrksbrd> hit configure button
<BluesKaj> cheat , what soundcard is it again ?
<jennifer> ok
<Kovert> any one know how to force the RSSNOW plasmoid to feed?
<mrksbrd> then under accounts tab click new
<jennifer> ok
<cheat> BluesKaj: sorry, it was  Intel Corporation 82801G
<mrksbrd> then manual setup
<jennifer> ah ok
<jennifer> now what
<mrksbrd> name the connection
<mrksbrd> click add and type #777
<jennifer> done
<mrksbrd> on authentication select script based
<benbloom> whats a good way to take a slice of a movie without reencoding it?
<jennifer> ok
<BluesKaj> cheat , ok so you did the cmnd :  asoundconf set-default-card "Intel Corporation 82801G" ?
<mrksbrd> once done that click ok
<cheat> BluesKaj: yeah, exactly
<mrksbrd> select modems tab
<mrksbrd> then new
<mrksbrd> name the modem
<jennifer> ok
<mrksbrd> next to modem device select /dev/tty/USB0
<mrksbrd> then "ok" twice
<jennifer> ok
<mrksbrd> should be back @ main screen now
<jennifer> yes
<mrksbrd> click connect shouldwork
<jennifer> ok
<jennifer> a round about method
<mrksbrd> did it log onto network?
<benbloom> whats a good way to take a slice of a mkv file without reencoding it? I was gonna use kdenlive but it doesn't accept mkv
<jennifer> yeah but i dont see a connetion manager like i did with windows
<jennifer> i just got linux on my computer
<jennifer> today
<mrksbrd> you won't
<BluesKaj> cheat, in some cases (dunno why) a reboot is required but I would check adept for the intel drivers , to see if your soundcard is listed
<mrksbrd> after connection it will minimize
<jennifer> thanks for the help and i have another question
<jennifer> i have all my files and such backed up in an bkf file and is there anyway for me to open that file in linux
<mrksbrd> as long as it didn't pop up an error after hitting connect u should be good to go
<jennifer> it just disconnected
<cheat> BluesKaj: thank you... meanwhile, i am reading this tutorial http://thio4linux.wordpress.com/2007/10/06/intel-hda-intel-corporation-82801g/
<jennifer> and says no carrier
<mrksbrd> is your signal good usually in area?
<jennifer> yeah
<jennifer> now i am back on
<mrksbrd> have u already activated card thru sprint
<mrksbrd> k
<jennifer> yea
<jennifer> i have had it for three years
<mrksbrd> whats the other ?
<jennifer> is there anyway for me to open the windows bkf file in linux
<jennifer> straight from my external hard drive
<mrksbrd> what is bfk ext used for? which prog?
<mrksbrd> *bkf
<jennifer> i backed up everything off my computer; music, pictures, program files
<jennifer> everything
<Mamarok> [Relic]: you should try and add a second taskbar that will go to the bottom, then you can remove the one on top
<jennifer> now the internet died out
<mrksbrd> it has to be getting a weak signal
<mrksbrd> nothing else can be configured for the aircard
<jennifer> i'll try it at home
<jennifer> anyways
<jennifer> ty for the help, bbs
<mrksbrd> no prob
<benbloom> anyone know whats a good way to take a slice of a mkv file without reencoding it? I was gonna use kdenlive but it doesn't accept mkv
<andrej> Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen unter KDE4 solseek zu Laufen zu bringen?
<ibuffy> !graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics
<ibuffy> !graphics card
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics card
<ibuffy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ibuffy> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ibuffy> oh right, i can msg ubottu privately, right?
<ibuffy> don't need to flood the channel
<andrej> Könnte mir bitte jemand helfen unter KDE4 solseek zu Laufen zu bringen?
<Mamarok> !de | andrej
<ubottu> andrej: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<andrej> intrepid/kde4/solseek // Does anybody know how to run solseek under intrepid/kde4?
<ubuntu__> folks help, my kubuntu dont conect to internet anymore, it get IP from my router.  I try to access my router thru 192.168.0.1, it access my machine, not the router! I bet that is the problem.  With livecd I'm here :)
<hyper_ch> ubuntu__: pastebin:  cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ubuntu__> any clue??
<ubuntu__> ops
<feijo> hyper_ch: wait
<hyper_ch> feijo: and patience is a virtue... you should try to get more of it
<feijo> sorry youre right
<feijo> hyper_ch: the cat command show livecd resolv.conf, right? I need to mount my HD and get that file from there?
<hyper_ch> feijo: yes, it will show that one and yes, you'll have to mount the hd first to get the content of that one
<Moradan> how can i get the list of currently installed packages? I've tried `dpkg -l` but it gives me many packeges that a not currently installed
<feijo> it have just 2 lines:
<feijo> search feijo
<feijo> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<hyper_ch> Moradan: dpkg -l | awk ‘/ii/ { print $2 }’ > packages.txt
<hyper_ch> Moradan: or:  dpkg -l | awk ‘/ii/ { print $2 }’ | tr ‘\n’ ‘ ‘ > packages.txt
<hyper_ch> feijo: is that the one in your real install?
<feijo> its in root media disk etc
<hyper_ch> feijo: I have no clue where you have it.... you should know which one is from your hd and which one is not
<feijo> I'm checking other files in that folder, it is my HD
<Moradan> hyper_ch, thanks a lot
<Moradan> one more, what package does provide the "startx" command? i have x11-common and openbox (and all its dependencies) but i can't execute startx
<hyper_ch> Moradan: install apt-file
<feijo> hyper_ch: do I need to add something in resolv.conf?
<hyper_ch> feijo: is it different than the one from the live cd?
<feijo> hyper_ch: no
<hyper_ch> than it should be working
<feijo> weird... I will reboot and try again, but before that, it is a good time to increase my / partition size, do I use qpart for that?
<andrej> / intrepid/kde4/solseek // Does anybody know how to run solseek under intrepid/kde4?
<ibuffy> right, okay, so even in the default 4.1 (non-nightly build), "Hardware Drivers Manager" or anything pertaining to drivers isn't located in the system settings as described at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<ibuffy> figured i get the graphics card to work to show off the distro to family
<feijo> runing gparted
<ibuffy> hopefully nvidia-settings will do the job
<[Relic]> Mamarok, problem is they all show up on the top w/o a way to bring them down
<ibuffy> nvidia-xconfig should do the trick
<[Relic]> and again firefox locks  :(
<zami> hy
<zami> ehere from hungary?
<zami> where
<Kovert> any one know how to force the RSSNOW plasmoid to feed?
<haggus99> anyone know how to restore browser plugins after upgrading?
<haggus99> using seamonkey just went to latest version and lost all my plugins
<jennifer> hey i need help
<jennifer> my sprint connection is messing up
<jennifer> i did as someone in her suggested
<jennifer> here*
<jennifer> can someone please help me
<epsilom> hi, question: amarok 2 support ipods?
<epsilom> have an applet called "media device" but no work!!
<epsilom> .......
<epsilom> ping all
<jennifer> my modem is timing out
<jennifer> i need help with my sprint connection card
<BluesKaj> sprint , php ?
<Ch1ppy> Hey, for some reason my kaffeine seems to have disappeared - the package is installed but the binary isn't there? Can anyone help me out?
<mrksbrd> jennifer: check pmsg
<Kovert> any one know how to force the RSSNOW plasmoid to feed?
<BluesKaj> Ch1ppy, look in konquror /usr/bin
<georgious> hello guys
<georgious> I have a *small* problem - I am running kde4 now but kaffeine is not working at all
<georgious> there is no binary file for it - it just disappeared
<georgious> and Dragon player does not run my subtitles
<Ch1ppy> BluesKaj: Not there
<georgious> moreover, it won't work, if I have turned on 3d special effects
<Ch1ppy> georgious: I'm having the same issue!
<Ch1ppy> Kaffeine was working yesterday
<georgious> and not today, right.
<georgious> after an upgrade
<Ch1ppy> I do recall there being an update for it earlier today, which I installed
<georgious> or sth
<Ch1ppy> yep!
<georgious> f*ck
<georgious> I missed a date
<georgious> 'cause I couldn't play a film!
<dios_mio> doyou all have the same problem in KDE when it plays notification sounds it is delayed and sometimes cut my mp3 player for a second?
<BluesKaj> Ch1ppy, have the same prob, thx for mentioning the update
<georgious> dios_mio: nope, we have different problem, sorry.. :)
<Ch1ppy> dios_mio: I don't think I've had an issue with it
<dios_mio> must be my crappy hardware then
<Ch1ppy> dios_mio: Possibly your audio setup - I have no idea how it goes together but that seems possible
<dios_mio> Ch1ppy: ok thanks
<georgious> so, is there a solution at all?
<Ch1ppy> georgious: I'm just going to use VLC player until kaffeine is fixed
<georgious> for at least
<georgious> it will work?
<georgious> m
<georgious> let me try it..
<Ch1ppy> georgious: Should work with subtitles adn everything
<georgious> Ch1ppy: does it work for you now
<georgious> ?
<Ch1ppy> georgious: VLC does
<georgious> Ch1ppy: can you tell me how I can change subtitles encoding?
<Ch1ppy>  georgious: With VLC player it's in the preferences under Sobtitles
<Ch1ppy> subtitles*
<georgious> yeah
<georgious> but
<georgious> it won't work..
<georgious> when I just press Save
<Ch1ppy>  georgious: No ideas then, sorry
<georgious> ah, it worked
<georgious> I just had to restart
<georgious> thanks a lot :)
<georgious> maybe I will use that one only..
<eagles0513875> jennifer did it work for you what i suggested
<Kovert> any one know how to force the RSSNOW plasmoid to feed?
<smacfarl_> hey anyone here?
<Kovert> no
<smacfarl_> Hi. I recently added the ppa path to install kubuntu. And I got an download request to update libpcre3.
<pinguinul> español habla alquien
<smacfarl_> problem is that libpcre3 is not authenticatable. The amarok guys said to tell you about that. I am trying to get the kde headers so that I can test an amarok 2.0 patch
<Kovert> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<smacfarl_> sorry I only speak englsih and french badly.
<smacfarl_> Kovert: Am I reporting this to the right people?
<Kovert> you might be if and only if they are listening... you might be better filesing a bug report
<smacfarl_> how to?
<smacfarl_> am new. but want to be helpful. Really dig Ubuntu/Kubuntu!
<Kovert> well do you get the option to install it anyway?
<ChaosTheory_> hello can someone please post their kubuntu.desktop file to pastebin
<smacfarl_> kovert I just forced the install. But I figured I'd go and tell someone about it.
<Kovert> yeah i think i had to do that as well
<Kovert> smacfarl_: you running latest kde
<Kovert> the beta
<ChaosTheory_> hello can someone please post their kubuntu.desktop file to pastebin
<smacfarl_> kovert I am running gnome. I installed the ppa to put on amarok not kde sorry mistyped
<Kovert> ok
<smacfarl_> i was trying to use the new amarok 2.0 and found some bugs and like a good ubuntu citizen I want to help fix them.
<smacfarl_> Which is why am reporting about the lib
<smacfarl_> not auhtneticating
<[Relic]> where is the grub list?
<cuznt> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ahmuck> !mp3
<eagles0513875> [Relic] its under /boot/grub/menu.lst is what your looking for
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cuznt> no friends dont let friends download mp3's
<smacfarl_> so kovert how do i file the bug report?
<smacfarl_> yeah flac only!!
<[Relic]> next Q; when I updated it installed but didn't add to the menu.lst the new kernel is it the same format as the old ones so I can clone it and just renumber it?
<smacfarl_> kovert: you still there?
<Kovert> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Kovert> smacfarl_: sorry I found out I wasn't here
<smacfarl_> thanks. lol.
<smacfarl_> kovert: Bug report filed. Since this is a security issue I checked the box on that.
#kubuntu 2008-12-13
<feijo> damn! GParted will copy the entire partition sectors... only 797782158
<feijo> 5 hours... bah
<uber_noober> howdy folks
<uber_noober> quick question....I have kubuntu installed on my laptop (sda1)... want to install Debian etch on another partion (sda2) but I don't want to reinstall grub. In other words I want to use the bootloader from kubuntu not debian...any thoughts?
<NetSkier> What do people like these days for a consoled based IRC client?  I did not find bitchx with apt-cache search bitch.
<cuznt> i like konversation
<cuznt> !bitchx
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jpds> NetSkier: irssi.
<jpds> !info irssi | NetSkier
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<cuznt> thats too uber for me br4h's
<isaacj87> hey all, my friend and I are trying to play around with remote desktops...He's all the way across town, but I have his IP adress. I'm trying to use the Remote Desktop Client but I'm not sure how to use it correctly...Can someone help us out?
<leandro_> Hi. I own a prescott p4 and would like to know if thermal throttling is ative. How do I do that
<leandro_> ?
<cuznt> i think you will need to use on his a no-ip client
<isaacj87> cuznt: no-ip client?
<cuznt> the remote needs an addy to get there
<cuznt> it isd a dns update client i think
<cuznt> hold on
<cuznt> !no-ip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no-ip
<cuznt> corse not
<cuznt> i use no-ip so bewofthe.no-ip.org = a root server on my pc
<cuznt> so i have a client on my machine here
<cuznt> and register for an addy
<cuznt> its free btw
<cuznt> i have a couple... you can make it point to an application on your pc. so for me I have bewofthe.no-ip.org as an update client linking my pc to root servers then i must open a port on my firewall  to allow it to allow it to update
<cuznt> issacj87 is sounds difficult but really is not
<cuznt> and i got no-ip2 on my kde through my repositories
<cuznt> it is a Dynamic DNS Update Clients
<cuznt> and then you register for an account
<cuznt> and the client on your pc hooks up to it.. bling bling...
<cuznt> i am not sure if you both can hook up to each other at the same time
<cuznt> plus you might also need a terminal server to allow a remote connection
<isaacj87> cuznt: thanks for the info. I have a look at it :)
<cuznt> peas
<radlipat> ok how do i configure my mic????????
<radlipat> for ip to ip??
<radlipat> with skype
<radlipat> i can here incoming calls and answer them and i can here them but they cant here me
<radlipat> hello??????????????/
<radlipat> anyone?????????????????????????????????????????
<cuznt> easy rad
<radlipat> PLEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLP
<cuznt> simmer down rad
<cuznt> !!!
<radlipat> ok
<cuznt> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<cuznt> try that
<radlipat> ok ill try
<cuznt> ifn it does not work come back post your ? and when someone who knows what to do sees it? they will tell you....
<radlipat> kk
<cuznt> ;)
<NetSkier> Is this the appropriate channel to get help fixing KDE which broke when upgrading to Intrepid?
<NetSkier> broke = lost the login screen.
<radlipat> how do i add repositorys?
<NetSkier> So I have an Intrepid with a console; no X working now.
<NetSkier> radlipat, Edit /etc/apt/sources-lst or similar.
<radlipat> what i type that into?
<radlipat> konqueror?
<NetSkier> radlipat, whatever editor you use.
<radlipat> or terrminal?
<radlipat> im new to linux
<radlipat> im runing old version of kubuntu
<radlipat> OLDDDD
<radlipat> 6.06
<NetSkier> radlipat, there is some way using adept, but I don'tknow the new tools.
<NetSkier> radlipat, cf and study https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#Intrepid%20Ibex%20(8.10)
<radlipat> will that help when i have 6.06
<radlipat> ??????????
<NetSkier> radlipat, sure
<radlipat> kk
<radlipat> ok i added the repository and tryed to install
<radlipat> but
<radlipat> it said Broke
<radlipat> srry "BREAK"
<radlipat> grrrr
<radlipat> "brake"
<NetSkier> radlipat, did run run update before you tried to install it?
<radlipat> ummmmmmmmmmm
<NetSkier> 'sources' tells update where to look.
<radlipat> no i only have fetch update and i did run that
<NetSkier> radlipat, from a console, run
<radlipat> run word sources?
<radlipat> net?
<NetSkier> Add your repository to /etc/apt/sources-whatever file.
<radlipat> whateverfile "actualy"???
<radlipat> or replace
<radlipat> ??
<NetSkier> radlipat, then from a console, run 'apt-get update', then run 'apt-get install -u whatever-package-you-want'
<NetSkier> radlipat, NO.\
<radlipat> radlipat@radlipat-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<radlipat> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<radlipat> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<NetSkier> radlipat, the file name is 'sources.list'.
<NetSkier> radlipat, you must sudo to root to edit this file.
<radlipat> is there a way to update kubuntu with konsole?
<radlipat> i hate this old version
<radlipat> !!!withapassion!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<radlipat> lol
<radlipat> [19:33] <radlipat> is there a way to update kubuntu with konsole?
<Dragnslcr> sudo apt-get update
<Dragnslcr> sudo apt-get upgrade
<radlipat> both??
<radlipat> srry
<radlipat> i want to update from 6.06 to 8."whatever" is there a way to do that with konsole?
<radlipat> i have no cd burner
<radlipat> and i dont wanna wait 1-3 weeks
<radlipat> im getting mad at it
<radlipat> ok so how do i install mic???????????/
<radlipat> anyone
<jsunio> hi
<radlipat> i just wanna use mic in general
<radlipat> how i install?????????
<radlipat> hi
<jsunio> plug into mic jack
<radlipat> thats done
<jsunio> kmix - make sure mic is on
<radlipat> no power button
<radlipat> always on
<radlipat> now what?
<jsunio> when I set my mic up I had to go into the kmix utility and mess around with it
<jsunio> I think I had to "unmute" the mic channel
<jsunio> Or set some volume up to 100% or something
<radlipat> how i check to see if works?????
<jsunio> Usually you can hear yourself in your speakers if its working I think, otherwise you can use one of the recording utilities
<radlipat> kewl
<radlipat> works
<jsunio> what did you have to do?
<NetSkier> What the names of the kde3, kde4.-0, and kde4.1 packages?  I.e. how can I tell which version of KDE is installed but NOT running on mysystem?
<radlipat> ty very much first problem that has acctualy been solved
<jsunio> glad to hear it
<jsunio> I just set up a mic so I somewhat remembered
<radlipat> lol well ty very much
<radlipat> now to see if it works on skype!!!!!!!!!?!?!?!?!??
<radlipat> lol
<jsunio> I was able to get that to work
<jsunio> But I had to mess with kmix a little
<jsunio> or maybe  had to define which headphones/speakers I wanted in the skype software itself
<jennifer> hey
<jsunio> hello there
<jimmy51_home> how can i check how much free space is available on my hdd's?
<jsunio> du . -h
<jimmy51_home> jsunio: is there a quick way that doesn't list all files?
<jimmy51_home> i'd just like a /dev/sda1 900/1000 free or something
<jsunio> Sorry thats the wrong command I gave you
<jsunio> df . -h
<jsunio> du is disk used, df is disk free
<jsunio> I was thinking of du . -h --max-depth=0
<jimmy51_home> ok
<jimmy51_home> so df / -h ?
<jsunio> df . -h
<jsunio> I just tried regular old df and I think it gave me all drives
<jsunio> kinda messy though
<jsunio> -h means human-readable output
<jimmy51_home> ah
<jimmy51_home> thanks jsunio
<etfb> Every time I wake my laptop (Kubuntu, Hardy) from Suspend mode, it flashes up a message before it restores the X server: "i8042 aux 00:09 activation failed".  What the *&%$@ does that mean???
<jsunio> did you google it?
<etfb> jsunio: Yep, and all the links seem to be related to keyboards not working, but mine works fine.
<jsunio> What happens if you unplug keyboard and wake it from suspend mode
<etfb> jsunio: It's a laptop; I can't unplug the keyboard.
<etfb> (Well, not without a chisel...)
<jsunio> What is i8042?
<etfb> Something keyboard related.  I was hoping someone here knew.
<jsunio> brb
<jsunio> Do you think its hardware or OS?
<jsunio> I see the same problem happening on ubuntuforums.org
<jsunio> does the touchpad work after resuming?
<jsunio> what kernel version are you using
<etfb> jsunio: Evidence suggests it's a Hardy problem, since I don't recall it happening with Gutsy and suspend is otherwise working perfectly (if a bit slowly, but that's Ubuntu).
<etfb> Checking kernel version (but it'll be the latest 8.04 one._
<jsunio> Oh hmm how does it compare to:  2.6.17-8.22
<jsunio> (It looks like an open bug)
<jsunio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/59867
<jsunio> someone mentioned using latest kernel 2.6.17-8.22 but I don't know if it then works
<etfb> jsunio: Grub seems to be booting 2.6.24-22-generic
<jsunio> etfb: did you say that you upgraded to a newer of version of kubuntu (sorry I dont know the nicknames) and it stopped working?
<etfb> Funny thing is: the synaptic touchpad works fine, the keyboard is OK, the only symptom is the message. I've learned to be careful about apparently-harmless warning messages, or else I wouldn't bother...
<etfb> jsunio: Hardy Heron = 8.04, Gutsy Gibbon = 7.10.  On Hardy, the warning appears.  On Gutsy, I'm pretty sure it didn't.
<jsunio> Ok so its a new bug
<etfb> The bug you linked to has the same warning, but is otherwise unrelated.
<etfb> I suspect the touchpad problem is not related to the message.
<etfb> Ah well, I'll shelve it for now.  A warning with no errors is hardly the biggest worry.  When I upgrade to Intrepid Ibex, maybe that will fix it.
<jsunio> Here is another one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/238728
<jsunio> Yep. I would do the same...
<etfb> jsunio: I found that one too.  In both cases, the logic seems to be 1. I get this keyboard problem, 2. I get this message, therefore 3. They must be related.  Since I get #2 and not #1, I think #3 must be false.  Hope so, anyway.
<jsunio> Oh Interesting, it says there (though I didnt actually see it myself) that 2.6.27 kernel fixes #1 (maybe #2)
<jsunio> I'm running 2.6.22-14
<radlipat> [19:38] <radlipat> i want to update from 6.06 to 8."whatever" is there a way to do that with konsole?
<radlipat> [19:38] <radlipat> i have no cd burner
<radlipat> [19:38] <radlipat> and i dont wanna wait 1-3 weeks
<radlipat> [19:39] <radlipat> im getting mad at it
<jsunio> I think you can do that, but what if it fails, you are stuck with no CD?
<radlipat> i can reinstall 6.06 i have that cd
<jsunio> I think apt-get can update the version?
<Dragnslcr> I think you have to upgrade one version at a time
<Dragnslcr> i.e. 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04 etc.
<radlipat> ok so what would the command be?
<pragmatic> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pragmatic> i think
<NetSkier> I went from 6.06 to 8.04 with no apparent problems, then broke KDE with upgrade to 8.10.
<NetSkier> pragmatic, that is correct; be sure to update before upgrading.
<[Relic[> anyone good with kde4 panels?  I want to get rrid of the huge application icons and make them 1/2 the size or less but there doesn't seem to be a decent quicklaunch bar to stuff them all in so I have to add them one at a time
<radlipat> it said 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<radlipat> here here is all it said
<radlipat> Reading package lists... Done
<radlipat> Building dependency tree... Done
<radlipat> Calculating upgrade... Done
<radlipat> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
 * radlipat idk what to do
<[Relic[> test
<jsunio> Might be able to do it from Adept Notifier GUI. That's how I've done it.
<jsunio> tried google?
<radlipat> no idk what to ask for it
<radlipat> could there be a repository for it????????????????????
<radlipat> [20:30] <radlipat> could there be a repository for it????????????????????
<Walzmyn> radlipat, there's something on the website about how to set the repos to update via apt
<Walzmyn> radlipat, it was in the announcement for 8.10
<radlipat> ok
<radlipat> do u understand it?
<radlipat> i wont
<radlipat> again i am new to all linux terms
<aib> help me get my default panel back: http://imagebin.ca/view/0W7sl1y.html
<bazhang> radlipat, you want to go from 6.06 to 8.04?
<radlipat> im used to windows but i need to learn this stuff for my career as an IT
<radlipat> yes please
<bazhang> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> read that
<Walzmyn> radlipat, gimme a min to fix the wife's wifi and i'll help ya
<aib> i did something totally innocusou - clicking on a widget in the add widget interface, and now my panel is totally messed up: http://imagebin.ca/view/0W7sl1y.html
<aib> *innocuous
<bazhang> radlipat, there is a one step upgrade from lts to lts
<bazhang> ie 6.06 to 8.04
<bazhang> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<radlipat> ok
<radlipat> how
<bazhang> read the upgrade link
<aib> someone, please take a look at this http://imagebin.ca/view/0W7sl1y.html
<aib> how did my volume get over there? why is my clock so wide?
<bazhang> open a browser and read the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes  radlipat
<aib> i did nothing to get rid of the defaults, so how do i get them back??
<radlipat> so what do i do this in???? konsole????
<radlipat> To find your Ubuntu version:
<radlipat> lsb_release -a
<aib> if I choose panel settings, it lets me move the clock from side to side. the instant I let go it goes back to this bizarre wide-format
<bazhang> radlipat, yes
<radlipat> kk ty
<bazhang> np
<aib> does anyone know how to get the default panel back in kde4? http://imagebin.ca/view/0W7sl1y.html
<aib> the clock, it goes on the right, the volume, it goes next to the clock. how did this happen???? i did NOT move them into this position
<Walzmyn> aib i'm not running kde4, but can you not simply move them back to where they are supposed to be?
<aib> you can't, it's very buggy :(
<radlipat> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr i dont understand what its asking of me
<Walzmyn> radlipat, we're glad to help if we can, but don't spam the channel
<radlipat> srry stiil dont understand
<rush_> эй
<rush_> ездь хтота русский?
<radlipat> whatdid he say?????????/\
<NetSkier> radlipat, He means don't spell grrr with too many R's.
<radlipat> ahhhhh
<radlipat> ic
<radlipat> srry
<rush_> гг
<NetSkier> Every extra thing slows down the channel.
<radlipat> ok so what did that upgrade mean????
<Walzmyn> radlipat, it means it's going to be really hard and time consuming and it'd be better to get a CD
<Walzmyn> radlipat, did you find this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UpgradeFromOldVersion
<radlipat> yes but i dont understand it
<radlipat> i dontcare if i loose everything on the hardrive
<Walzmyn> radlipat, you're on 6.10 now right?
<radlipat> yes
<Walzmyn> ok, go here
<Walzmyn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<haggus99> why after upgrading to ff3.0.4 do you need to symlink libflashplayer.so when it was already the plugins folder?
<haggus99> I'm confused I need to link the files for plugins instead of having the files in the actual plugins folder?
<radlipat> ok i did all it said to do and now i still dont have full upgrade buttun
<radlipat> how do i see what version i am running mabey it is already done cause when i first installed 6.06 i hit full upgrade
<radlipat> let me know if you are looking so i dont keep typing
<radlipat> plz
<Walzmyn> radlipat, being fully updated won't change your version
<Walzmyn> radlipat, i'd just go ahead to the next step
<radlipat> according to site u guyz linked me it gave me repos to add and then i should hit full upgrade
<radlipat> ok
<radlipat> huh??
<Walzmyn> radlipat, that was to make sure 6.10 was fully updated. Now you needa change your repos to the version 7 repos and update again.
<radlipat> Network upgrade for Kubuntu desktops (recommended)
<radlipat> You can easily upgrade over the network with the following procedure.
<radlipat> Open the Adept Manager by going to KMenu -> System -> Adept Manager (Manage Packages).
<radlipat> In Adept -> Manage Repositories enable edgy-updates (or feisty-updates "Recommended Updates" if you are already on feisty)
<radlipat> If you are using the Edgy KDE 3.5.6 repository, also add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356-pre-feisty-upgrade/ edgy main
<radlipat> If your system is up to date, the upgrade wizard will be offered via the Version Upgrade button. Otherwise:
<radlipat> Press the Full Upgrade button.
<Walzmyn> radlipat, don't paste all that in here
<radlipat> Press the Apply Changes button.
<radlipat> Once the packages are installed, exit the Adept Manager (Adept -> Quit).
<radlipat> Repeat the initial steps (1-4).
<radlipat> i tryied that thats what im on
<Walzmyn> radlipat, I can see the webpage
<radlipat> well wtf then idk what to do
<[Relic[> what is a good sensors program that can log all 4 core temps?
<radlipat> i though this thing was to help me???
<radlipat> i am getting super confused... i miss windows but i lost my disk
<radlipat> and i dont have a job right now to buy a new one
<radlipat> how is it i lost somthing i used 1 month ago but i found somthing i used over a year ago???
<radlipat> anyways back to subject
<radlipat> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Walzmyn> radlipat, I don't know what to tell you, i've not tried a big update like that. I would recommend getting a CD from a friend or something.
<radlipat> i have one coming in the mail from shipit now i seen the link on top of chat window but thanks anyways
<radlipat> that is the newist one right
<radlipat> ??
<bazhang> radlipat, you dont need to do the intermediate steps
<bazhang> radlipat, you can do a ONE step upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04
<radlipat> how????
<bazhang> radlipat, you are on 6.06 , correct???
<radlipat> yes\
<radlipat> :-(
<[Relic[> no college or tech school with a high speed connect around you to go burn a CD?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades radlipat scroll down to '6.06 to 8.04' section
<radlipat> yes but not open and as far as i know you are not aloud to download and burn to cd
<bazhang> Enable the "dapper-updates" repository.
<bazhang> Install the new "update-manager-core" package
<bazhang> Run "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop" in a terminal window.
<bazhang> Follow the steps on the terminal window.
<runpain2> how do i change clock to 12 hour‌ instead of 24
<bazhang> radlipat, terminal = konsole
<bazhang> radlipat, in channel please (not PM)
<astromme> runpain2: System Settings -> Regional and Language -> Time and Date -> Time Format
<radlipat> sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<bazhang> radlipat, after you have done the other steps.
<radlipat> ahh
<radlipat> step one Make sure the "dapper-updates" software channel is enabled.....how???
<bazhang> in adept under repositories
<radlipat> ok there
<radlipat> now?
<bazhang> update
<radlipat> ok
<bazhang> close adept
<radlipat> then i have option to full upgrade
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<radlipat> oh ok
<runpain2> thanks astromme
<muxomor_> Hi, does anyone knows some console utility, which could show the strength of wlan signal?
<astromme> runpain2: No problem. That info should really be on a visable wiki or faq. (Maybe it is...)
<radlipat> ok now it asks y/n
<quentin> muxomor_ ifconfig
<bazhang> once that is installed: then sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<quentin> muxomor_ iwconfig
<bazhang> of course Y
<muxomor_> quentin: zes, i know, iwconfig too, but i want dznamical information to be shown
<muxomor_> quentin: not just like a snapshot
<quentin> muxomor_ iwlist
<quentin> muxomor_ otherwise u can automate this in a script
<radlipat> its working...:-)
<ses59_> I apt-get install krecipes and it installed but there was not a shortcut on the menu.  How do find the program to launch it?  I use windows most of the time so finding programs kubuntu is different
<radlipat> so far
<radlipat> still installing
<humoud> hi people
<radlipat> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bazhang> radlipat, no need to do the !offtopic
<radlipat> i dont know how to open it W/O typing that
<humoud> did any one tryed to use the mic in msn ??
<bazhang> open what radlipat
<radlipat> off topics general chat
<radlipat> i am not known as that lol
<bazhang> radlipat, you need to /join #kubuntu-offtopic
<radlipat> ahhhh ok ty lol
<bazhang> radlipat, type /join #channelname
<muxomor_> quentin: am i right, that ioption is called triggering scanning?
<bazhang> that will take you to whatever channel you wish
<radlipat> what all is there?
<radlipat> i thught only wo
<radlipat> two*
<bazhang> radlipat, you need all freenode channel list? there are MANY
<ses59_> muxomor you might try net stumbler http://www.netstumbler.com/
<radlipat> how i find them my self?
<muxomor_> ses59_: thanks, i ll look about it
<radlipat> is there a list on the chat window?
<bazhang> radlipat, /msg alis help list
<radlipat> kewl ty
<bazhang> np
<muxomor_> ses59_:  ah, i remembered, i have aircrack too, it shows signals aswell. And kismet / forgot that name, hehe and now remembered. Thanks to all, bze
<radlipat> ok how i type in red to you like you do to me?
<radlipat> u there baz?
<Dragnslcr> radlipat- it's probably just highlighting
<Dragnslcr> A lot of IRC programs change the color of a line that has your nickname in it
<radlipat> huh?
<radlipat> <dragnsicr> huh?
<radlipat> BAZ u still here its done installing
<jedix> what's todays build like?
<bazhang> radlipat, use baz <tabkey> to get my nickname
<jedix> beta and nightly
<radlipat> bazhang: ahh
<bazhang> radlipat, what is done installing
<radlipat> bazhang: the first part
<bazhang> update-manager-core?
<radlipat> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> radlipat, then do the next step
<bazhang> radlipat, it will be a big install; time to make some coffee
<radlipat> bazhang: lol sounds good let me know when ur back
<radlipat> uh oh
<bazhang> radlipat, do the next step; more like when you are back :)
<radlipat> bazhang: IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpRG5kNd/edgy.tar.gz'
<radlipat> bazhang:  what now?
<bazhang> radlipat, check the version again
<bazhang> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<radlipat> how?
<bazhang> ^^
<bazhang> sounds like you have 6.10 and not 6.06
<radlipat> No LSB modules are available.
<radlipat> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<radlipat> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<radlipat> Release:        6.06
<radlipat> Codename:       dapper
<radlipat> ???
<bazhang> yep that is right
<radlipat> so i couldnt do next step now what?
<bazhang> radlipat, did you install update-manager-core after updating?
<radlipat> bazhang: how?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<bazhang> radlipat, see above
<radlipat> update-manager-core is already the newest version.
<radlipat> it says
<bazhang> sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<radlipat> sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop again
<radlipat> srry hold on
<radlipat> it says this again
<radlipat> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/tmp/tmpGUPHhm/edgy.tar.gz'
<radlipat> bottom line only
<bazhang> radlipat, paste.ubuntu.com your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> radlipat, dont paste in this channel
<radlipat> ???
<bazhang> radlipat, open a browser and paste.ubuntu.com the contents of that file
<bazhang> radlipat, open the konsole
<radlipat> kk
<bazhang> radlipat, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> type that and copy and paste ---->>> paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> NOT here.
<radlipat> huh ummmmmmmm?
<radlipat> i typed that
<radlipat> but copy and paste in same line?
<radlipat> or after i hit enter or space or what?
<mister-tea> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> radlipat, open a browser
<radlipat> ok
<bazhang> then type in the address paste.ubuntu.com
<radlipat> went to that url
<bazhang> yep
<radlipat> now?
<radlipat> copy all of konsole?
<bazhang> now in konsole:      cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<nate__> Hi, im trying to do some upgrades and it says the server is down, anybody else
<bazhang> that will give you some output radlipat ; copy that to the browser you have open
<radlipat> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84638/
<radlipat> that right?
<bazhang> radlipat, now you will need to edit that file
<radlipat> how?
<bazhang> radlipat, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<radlipat> ok it opened
<bazhang> radlipat, once you have that open, put a # in front of entries 1, 2, 3
<radlipat> ok then?
<radlipat> 1# or 2
<radlipat> ??
<nate__> if i do an apt-get update i get a bunch of 404 not found<
<radlipat> hello???
<radlipat> baz?
<radlipat> bazhang: # or##??
<bazhang> radlipat, remove the # from in front of 17, 18 31 32
<pedro> alo alguin habla español???
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jedix>  !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<pedro> buenas tengo unproblema con mi ubuntu alguien me puede socorrer
<jedix> what?
<pedro> i have a little problem
<radlipat> bazhang: kk
<radlipat> bazhang: done
<bazhang> radlipat, hang on a second
<radlipat> bazhang: kk
<pedro> i can't hear my youtube's videos
<radlipat> thats ok i cant get flash so u win
<radlipat> pedro
<pedro> por favor alguien me puede ayudar a corregir mi problema con lso videos de youtube
<pedro> radlipat
<radlipat> bazhang: i opened a new chat room if you want so i dont have to scroll up and down
<radlipat> pedro: no comprende espaniol
<Soliloquial> really dumb question: how do I make the digital clock in kubuntu 12-hour?
<bazhang> radlipat, save the file and let me see it again in paste.ubuntu.com
<pedro> padlipat i speak english, not a lot but something
<pedro> somebody speak spanish???
<nate__> I AM TRYING TO UPGRADE TO GUSTY, BUT I KEEP GETTING ERRORS ABOUT 404 NOT FOUND
<bazhang> !es | pedro
<ubottu> pedro: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bazhang> nate__, caps
<nate__> Sorrry
<bazhang> pedro, please dont PM me
<radlipat> how i link it again?
<pedro> i have a littl problem with my videos on youtube
<mister-tea> nate gutsy will be in the archives
<bazhang> radlipat, link what
<pedro> i can hear it
<radlipat> i have the http open
<bazhang> radlipat, paste.ubuntu.com
 * radlipat Quote <bazhang> radlipat, save the file and let me see it again in paste.ubuntu.com
<cuznt> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bazhang> radlipat, yes
<bazhang> radlipat, I am waiting for the new link
<cuznt> but there is a tool you can d/l too
<bazhang> pastebinit
<radlipat> got that i forgot what to paste the kate flie or termianl one?
<cuznt> thats it
<bazhang> but lets keep this simple :)
<cuznt> danks
<bazhang> radlipat, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<pedro> alo
<cuznt> right on but i certainly came l00kin in at the right time.... thanks
<radlipat> bazhang: am i supposed to save the edit file or what?
<radlipat> when i typed that all up it didnt change when i retyped  cat /etc/apt/sources.list in a new konsole
<radlipat> bazhang: u still here??????????????????????
<mister-tea> did you start kate with sudo
<radlipat> yes
<radlipat> mr tee
<mister-tea> and save the cganges?
<mister-tea> changes
<radlipat> ???
<radlipat> ahh no how?
<radlipat> just save but where too?
<mister-tea> you could be looking at a copy of the old file if you didn't save it right
<Guest24594> ok
<SilentDis> !keep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep
<Guest24594> ??
<kuteab> pppaaa
<kuteab> and save the cganges?
<radlipat> kk here is the link
<radlipat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84645/
<kuteab> ??
<kuteab> wacht
<kuteab> wattt
<CrazyKlompjes> kuteab-are you dutch?
<kuteab>  kuteab-are you dutch?
<CrazyKlompjes> O.o
<mister-tea> radlipat:  what are you trying to do?
<radlipat> get 8.10 through konsole
<radlipat> from 6.06
<mister-tea> you are going to have to go to 8.04 first I think
<radlipat> idk he was taking me through it step by step on site cause i didnt understand it
<mister-tea> what step did you get stuck at
<radlipat> ummm part two i think
<devin> hey everyone.  I have a question and would love to get anyone's $.02 on the matter.  I'm trying to install the amarok 2.0 deb on ubuntu 8.10, and the package installer is giving me this error: dependency is not satisfiable: amarok-mysql-data.  I'm somewhat of a linux neophyte so any help would be appreciated.
<mister-tea> not being in the conversation Idk what step two was
<radlipat> <bazhang> Run "sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop" in a terminal window.
<radlipat> was step two
<mister-tea> i would think you would have to update your sources list as your post still shows you are trying to get newer releases from a dapper backport
<radlipat> ok so how?
<mister-tea> I'm pretty new in doing this without a gui can you do it from a gui?
<NetSkier> radlipat, By editing your sources.list with a text editor, I guess you already used kate.
<radlipat> yeah but idk bout the rest
<NetSkier> radlipat, but I STRONGLY suggest that you first verify that you can go all the way from 6.06 to 8.10 in ONE step.
<radlipat> and ima falling asleep atkb here
<mister-tea> maybe sudo apt-get update sourseslist
<mister-tea> i don't think he can
<bazhang> radlipat, your sources.list is a bit too long
<Soliloquial> any way for me to make my clock 12 hour?
<mister-tea> I think he has to go to 8.04 first
<Soliloquial> in the tray
<NetSkier> I just did it in two steps:  6.06 to 8.04 and then to 8.10.  And this broke my KDE, which I just fixed, but I can not remember how.
<bazhang> radlipat, you can only go from 6.06 to 8.04
<radlipat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<radlipat> ok
<radlipat> ur back
<bazhang> then from 8.04 to 8.10
<radlipat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84645/
<bazhang> radlipat, or you could save yourself some time and just get the 8.10 cd iso
<radlipat> ill stick with 8.04 for now cds coming in mail
<mister-tea> !8.10
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<NetSkier> radlipat, if bazhang is right, then you need to replace all your words 'dapper" with "hardy', then from a console, sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -u.
<mister-tea> you can download that iso too
<bazhang> NetSkier, that is not the 'approved' method
<radlipat> can i make it so you guyz can take over computer?
<bazhang> radlipat, no
<NetSkier> bazhang, Sorry, I am fairly new to Kubuntu.  What is the approved method?
<bazhang> radlipat, that is a very very bad idea
<radlipat> dang
<bazhang> radlipat, you are just trying to save $$ on Cd's?
<radlipat> i have nopersonal stuff on comp
<mister-tea> still bad idea
<radlipat> my harddrive is even empty except for linux
<radlipat> oh k
<mister-tea> you could open your box to future problems
<NetSkier> radlipat, The point is that a bad person could take over your computer, and use it to commit crimes.
<bazhang> radlipat, looks like your sources.list has triple entries
<radlipat> ahh cant i just unplug it in middle?
<radlipat> lol yeah it does
<mister-tea> you won't neccesarily know
<bazhang> radlipat, remove the bottom two thirds
<radlipat> ahhh
<radlipat> i closed kate how i open it again?
<bazhang> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list <---write this down
<radlipat> now its shorter???
<bazhang> hope so
<radlipat> relink it?
<bazhang> yep
<radlipat> save first or send right out of kate?
<bazhang> save first :/
<radlipat> ok
<bazhang> NetSkier, /msg ubottu upgrade
<radlipat> saved now what?
<bazhang> cat /etc/apt/sources.list ---->paste.ubuntu.com
<radlipat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84654/
<radlipat> brb
<radlipat> brb B.R.B. lol
<radlipat> or rrb
<radlipat> what ever
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84655/  radlipat replace your sources.list with this
<rodolfo> hi ther!
<rodolfo> is there an IM that works on Kubuntu and I can use my webcam on it...?
<rodolfo> does amsn works on kubuntu?
<Wickk> rodolfo: AFAIK Pidgin has support for webcams
<rodolfo> Wickk: is it enabled by default?
<Wickk> rodolfo: Actually nvm I don't see it anywhere in my options. There may be a plugin though
<rodolfo> humm let me give you the whole picture
<radlipat> bazhang: kknow what?
<rodolfo> I'm on UBUNTU right now but I have a friend that uses Kubuntu
<bazhang> radlipat, replace your sources.list with that one
<rodolfo> the thing is, he can't use his wc
<radlipat> i did
<radlipat> now what?
<radlipat> and saved
<bazhang> radlipat, sudo apt-get update
<rodolfo> Wickk: so you mean that Pidgin has support for webcams...
<radlipat> and ran cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<radlipat> and it matched
<radlipat> kk
<bazhang> radlipat, did you use the one I just sent you?
<rodolfo> Wickk: which is weird because the pidgin's GNOME version still hasn't
<NetSkier> bazhang, /msg ubottu upgrade  did not do anything.   What should I see?
<bazhang> radlipat, cut and paste ?
<Wickk> rodolfo: No they don't I was wrong
<bazhang> NetSkier, check the PM from ubottu
<rodolfo> Wickk: so which app/IM program can I suggest for him to install?
<rodolfo> Wickk: aMSN?
<radlipat> kk its doing that
<bazhang> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84655/  radlipat this one?
<radlipat> yea
<Wickk> rodolfo: honestly I'm not too sure, I only use Pidgin and Xchat. Hopefully someone else can recommend you one
<radlipat> and it matched
<[NetSkier> bazhang, HOW DO I check the PM from ubottu?
<radlipat> konsole is running update
<bazhang> radlipat, paste.ubuntu.com yours
<rodolfo> SOMEONE please tell me what instan message Program can handle webcams!!!!
<rodolfo> for Kubuntu -_-'
<bazhang> !upgrade | [NetSkier
<ubottu> [NetSkier: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> [NetSkier, check that link
<[NetSkier> bazhang, thanks, will do.
<Wickk> rodolfo: according to http://www.amsn-project.net/ aMSN has support for webcams
<radlipat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84656/
<radlipat> ok and update via konsole is complete
<rodolfo> Wickk: OK so let me understand one thing
<rodolfo> Wickk: what's equivalent to sudo apt-get install command to use on Kubuntu-console/terminal/whatever?
<bazhang> radlipat, now sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<Wickk> rodolfo: Just have him go through Adept and search for it in the repos
<radlipat> bash: now: command not found
<bazhang> radlipat, no
<bazhang> radlipat, sudo etc etc
<rodolfo> Wickk can he quickly exec Adept through alt+F2 and typing Adept and then Enter?
<radlipat> ooops
<radlipat> lol little tired
<Wickk> rodolfo: I don't think so, but you can always just go through the menu...
<radlipat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/84657/
<radlipat> is what it says
<rodolfo> Wickk that's the thing he does'nt know how to get there and neither do I
<bazhang> radlipat, did you kdesu kate edit your sources.list ?
<bazhang> radlipat, looks like you never changed it.
<radlipat> i did
<radlipat> i saved it and all i even sent u the link above that last one
<bazhang> radlipat, any reason not to get the iso and do a fresh install?
<radlipat>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/84656/
<radlipat> idk how
<bazhang> radlipat, seems you did a different upgrade route before all this (ie to edgy) and there are some leftover problems from that
<radlipat> and if i need cd burner its ootq
<bazhang> radlipat, a fresh install is much much easier
<radlipat> do i need a cd burner for that?
<bazhang> radlipat, yes; no one you know has one?
<radlipat> nope
<bazhang> radlipat, did you try to upgrade to edgy before I started helping you?
<radlipat> yes
<bazhang> no wonder
<radlipat> it was on list that other dude gave me
<radlipat> sigh*
<bazhang> and update-manager-core is installed?
<bazhang> radlipat, check in /etc/apt if there is a sources.list.d
<forcesito> saluton
<radlipat> bash: /etc/apt: is a directory
<bazhang> radlipat, cd to that directory
<radlipat> huh?
<[NetSkier> bazhang, Perhaps we could edit the file for him, and paste.ubuntu.com it back to him?
<bazhang> [NetSkier, we have tried that but it seems some edgy stuff got in there
<[NetSkier> bazhang, and that way enforce him going to Hardy before Intrepid.
<[NetSkier> bazhang, My guess is that the edginess was there from before.
<radlipat> no
<radlipat> some other dude had me update it
<rodolfo> Wickk thanks for the help, it didn't work though
<radlipat> sooooooooO????????????
<bazhang> radlipat, you have update-manager-core installed?
<radlipat> bash: update-manager-core: command not found
<bazhang> radlipat, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<radlipat> hey kewl as of now im not single i just hooked up with my best friend
<bazhang> radlipat, ??
<radlipat> we are on skype
<radlipat> lol
<radlipat> Reading package lists... Done
<radlipat> Building dependency tree... Done
<radlipat> update-manager-core is already the newest version.
<radlipat> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bazhang> radlipat, now sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> radlipat, followed by: sudo apt-get upgrade
<radlipat> kk
<radlipat> did both
<bazhang> radlipat, in five seconds??
<bazhang> radlipat, do them again.
<radlipat> ctrl c ctrl v man
<radlipat> lol
<radlipat> ok
<radlipat> kk done srry trying to talk to gf and you
<radlipat> lol
<radlipat> still here
<radlipat> ????
<radlipat> i can only be on till 1 centeral time
<radlipat> so we gotsta hurry
<radlipat> bazhang: HELLO
<radlipat> u there?
<bazhang> radlipat, did you run those commands again?
<radlipat> yes bud
<radlipat> now what?
<bazhang> radlipat, try the sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<bazhang> radlipat, if that fails, then you have a couple of options (as clearly your earlier upgrade route did some damage)
<radlipat> failed again
<bazhang> option a: use the dapper cd to reinstall and go through the upgrade route (correct route) again
<radlipat> b?
<bazhang> option b: burn the iso to cd/usb stick and do a fresh install, or wait for hardy/intrepid disks from shipit
<bazhang> the iso referring to hardy/intrepid of course
<radlipat> how much space does iso take?
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com <--available here
<radlipat> my mp3 player work?
<bazhang> with the proper codecs likely (if you are referring to iPod)
<radlipat> no
<radlipat> reg mp3 dang
<bazhang> should do
<radlipat> 624 meg left
<bazhang> hopefully not a zune
<radlipat> but i have a backup of all songs
<radlipat> no not zune zune sucks
<bazhang> so those are your options. come back if you need more help
<radlipat> philips
<bazhang> iso is less than 700mb
<radlipat> how i make my mp3 player read b4 harddrive?
<bazhang> good luck :)
<radlipat> how late u on for?
<bazhang> 10 more seconds
<radlipat> awwwwwwwww
<klobster> ACKACKACK!!!  The PC speaker on my mobo won't stop beeping!  how do I kill it!?!
<radlipat> lol no friends list eather
<radlipat> do you have skypee?
<bazhang> see you later radlipat ; come back if you need help with options a or b
<radlipat> skype
<bazhang> nope
<zapunidis>  здесь тольк на анг
<radlipat> when u on again next week?
<zapunidis> ?
<bazhang> !ru | zapunidis
<ubottu> zapunidis: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> zapunidis, /join #ubuntu-ru
<radlipat> u on next week?
<bazhang> later today/tomorrow/everyday
<zapunidis> тогда один вапрос почему нечего кроме amarok не васпраизводит звука?
<uman> Hi guys. Im having a bit of a problem with ubuntu 8.10. In the network manager i can add wired/wireless/mobile broadband/DSL connections but the "ADD" vpn connection is grayed out. Any idea on how to fix this: Ps: What is the best way to create a VPN in ubuntu that is compatible with the iphone/ipod touch? Thanks
<alakhia> does anyone have recommendations on what to use to manage my finances? I tried using kmymoney2 for half an hour and it is horrible
<Mamarok> alakhia: why do you find it horrible?
<Mamarok> too complex maybe?
<Mamarok> then gnucash is not a solution neither
<alakhia> Mamarok: well, i exported my data from the bank to an OFX file
<\Kira> anybody have any experience with krecordmydesktop? After I record and select a destination to record to, the icon turns gray and wont respond. Not really sure whats going on...
<alakhia> Mamarok: now, everything is in blinking red text
<alakhia> Mamarok: i read the faq and it says i need to categorize my entries
<Mamarok> alakhia: yes, of course, else it will not work correctly
<alakhia> Mamarok: so, I tried to search by my payroll company
<alakhia> Mamarok: i figured I'll select them all and set the category
<alakhia> Mamarok: i can't select all of them ... have to do it manually
<alakhia> one by one
<Mamarok> alakhia: you should ask the kmymoney2 folks on their forum
<alakhia> where would that be? are they on irc?
<Mamarok> alakhia: well, that's how accounting works, there's a lot of setup to do on your side I'm afraid
<alakhia> Mamarok: i don't mind the setup ... but when I select the category for a few items, it still shows up as red
<Mamarok> alakhia: check here: http://forum.kde.org/forumdisplay.php?fid=69,
<alakhia> that leaves me with little faith
<Mamarok> don't know of a particular channel on irc
<alakhia> and i don't want to categorize one item at a time only to find out i did it wrong
<Mamarok> alakhia: you have to build your categories first, then import your data I would say...
<alakhia> well, i already found categories for payroll
<alakhia> here's another funny thing
<alakhia> if i do: edit splits and enter a category, close and then come back, the category is gone
<alakhia> and the entire amount again shows up as uncategorized
<Mamarok> alakhia: what version do you unse, 0.9.2 or 0.8?
<Mamarok> *use
<alakhia> 0.8.8
<Mamarok> hm, you really should ask on their forum, that's where the devs are
<alakhia> Mamarok: oh, i figured it out. I need to click on the "Enter" button
<alakhia> if i just hit enter, it doesn't get saved
<Mamarok> well, of course, you have to validate the entries :)
<alakhia> but if i hit enter, shouldn't it do something sane like as if i hit the "enter" button
<Mamarok> that's a bug then, if the enter key is not set, go to their forum!
<alakhia> ok, it sounds like that's what I will do
<alakhia> thanks for your help and for listening to me rant
<alakhia> :-(
<Mamarok> alakhia: your are welcome :)
<snarkster> anyone else having issues with amarok and kde4.2 beta
<snarkster> amarok starts fine in XFCE and works pretty good, but just will not start up in kde at all.
<reenignEesreveR> what is LD_LIBRARY_PATH variable and why is it set by KDE?
<Firefishe> snarkster: I'm not that brave ;).  As it is, I'm running 4.1.x kubuntu, and the graphic latency redraw on my desktop--with an Nvidia 9700M GT 512mb GPU and the proprietary (177) Nvidia driver--is horrible.  I have to wait an average of 5 to 10 seconds to be able to use anything I click on.
<Firefishe> snarkster: Any way to speed things up?
<stdin> reenignEesreveR: in Hardy?
<Andrew``> hmmm.. just reading about getting amarok 2.. it shows that kubuntu 8.1 should be using KDE 4 yet I am using 3.5 ... any reason why?
<Linux_Galore> anyone know why I still get a blank screen when X starts with the new 8.12 catalyst driver with a HD4850 card, I have followed the howto on the wiki to the letter, also /var/log/xorg.log.0.old doesnt shine a light on the matter as no error is showing
<Linux_Galore> the old catalyst driver also had the same problem, the radeon driver works but obviously I have no 3D support
<Linux_Galore> the official packages in the kubuntu repo also result in a blank screen when x starts
<rogan> linux users may like this post http://www.blogpirate.org/2008/12/12/teacher-bans-linux-what-you-may-not-have-heard/
<Expecto> Catalyst is one of the main reasons I'm happy to have gone nvidia. Can't stand ATI  Linux support
<Linux_Galore> Expecto: my old machine had an nvidia card and the laugh is kubuntu also showed me a blank screen until I ran envy
<Linux_Galore> kubuntu + proprietry video driver = needs work
<Linux_Galore> could it be the ati radeon driver needs xorg.conf to be filled in unlike the open source radeon driver ?
<Expecto> @rogan: wow.  Just... Wow
<Expecto> @Linux_Galore: I don't know. Restricted drivers always did me well
<snarkster> Firefishe: wow someone else having an issue with speed as well? it takes me over a minute to get dolphin to even open
<pronoy> how do i install opera on kubuntu 8.10
<pronoy> ?
<Firefishe> snarkster:  I don't know what the ubuntu team were thinking nixxing kde 3.5.x so soon.  I just don' t follow their thinking.  No flames please.
<eklypze> anyone know the best site for kde4.1 customization? (specifically window styles)
<Firefishe> snarkster:  Do you use gnome?
<eklypze> kde-look has like 4 to choose from <.<
<Dr_Willis_TCE> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<snarkster> nah I dont normally use gnome.. but i do have xfce which to me looks just like gnome
<bhramar> Hi ! I am facing problem with photo quality on any webpage... They are little coarse grained. I am using Firefox 3.0.1. Does anyone know what can be done to improve photo quality?
<ubuntu__> hi, how r u?
<jussi01> piotreceq: this is a support channel, if you have a question, please ask, if you just want to chatter, please go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<piotreceq> aha
<jussi01> :)
<bhramar> I was disconnected due to some reason. Did someone answered my question?
<jussi01> bhramar: no, noone answered.
<jussi01> bhramar: and Ive no idea on how to fix that, sorry.
<bhramar> Thanks jussi01 for replying. It's fine.
<snarkster> good night
<Expecto> Battlestar galactica!
<Expecto> Anyone see this?
<Expecto> I'm a cylon
<eklypze> hey, can anyone using kubuntu 8.10 tell me how to install a new font?
<piotreceq> I've got a question, is there a 'games' menu in kubuntu 8.04 or how to add it?
<Ab3L> hello
<piotreceq> hi Ab3L
<Ab3L> i am trying to run kubuntu 8.10 in virtualbox. the problem is that i am not able to install the guest additions.
<jussi01> piotreceq: you need to install some games, then the menu will come
<piotreceq> can I add games with 'Add/Remove Programs'?
<dr_willis> THere are some games in that list... its just a 'package manager lite' front end..
<dr_willis> brb
<piotreceq> oĸ, ŧħąńĸ yóu vęry µućħ
<Ab3L> and other games shall be added through adept or installed manually
<piotreceq> kk
<piotreceq> how do u change nick's color?
<Ab3L> i am trying to run kubuntu 8.10 in virtualbox. the problem is that i am not able to install the guest additions. the host is a machine running on ubuntu 8.04
<Ab3L> if you want to see my log, you find it in : http://pastebin.com/d37eea26
<pronoy> can anyone tell me the official channel for ubuntu gaming arena ?
<piotreceq> i quit
<piotreceq> bb
<davide> Anyone here?
<Guest81291> can anyone tell me how to change my resolution to something bigger than 800X600?
<jussi01> !fixres | Guest81291
<ubottu> Guest81291: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<eagles0513875> hi jussi01
<Tupac_Shakur> helloo to al hommies
<eagles0513875> hi
<eagles0513875> !hi | Tupac_Shakur
<ubottu> Tupac_Shakur: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<eagles0513875> anyone else having issues with knetwork manage
<eagles0513875> manager*
<jussi01> !anyone | eagles0513875 - you should know this by now ;)
<ubottu> eagles0513875 - you should know this by now ;): A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<eagles0513875> im having issues with static ips in knetoworkmanager and i know already there is a bug out for it and 2ndly im not able to find any wifi networks
<eagles0513875> and i have one right in the room with me
<Timmy> I just updated my graphics cafrd drivers and 1280x1024 is lo longer a resolution option, how can I get this back?
<ryxxed> you need to edit xorg.conf
<ryxxed> it happened to me way back with a 7600gs
<Timmy> I'm on a 7300gs :p
<Timmy> Its yuck.
<Timmy> What would I need to put in xorg?
<ryxxed> can't really remember, there's a tutorial you can look up
<ryxxed> oh, and don't forget to put the custom refresh rate
<ryxxed> working in 50 isn't that good
<stefanjrklb> hello
<CrazyKlompjes> hi there :)
<stefanjrklb> i have problem
<stefanjrklb> can you help me ?
<CrazyKlompjes> tell me about it :D
<CrazyKlompjes> maybe
<CrazyKlompjes> I might be able to help you
<stefanjrklb> thx
<CrazyKlompjes> so what's the problem?
<stefanjrklb> curently i have new kubuntu installed 8.10 for 64 bit procesors
<stefanjrklb> but i want to installed kubuntu also new for 32 bit
<CrazyKlompjes> But let me guess, you don't want to overwrite everything?
<stefanjrklb> and I download the this kubuntu and burn it into cd
<stefanjrklb> now :)
<CrazyKlompjes> oh...ok
<stefanjrklb> no :)
<CrazyKlompjes> and the cd doesn't install properly
<piotreceq> how to log in as a root in kubuntu 8.04?
<stefanjrklb> but when i start instalation
<stefanjrklb> the graphics instalation dosent start
<eagles0513875> !root | piotreceq
<ubottu> piotreceq: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ryxxed> just use sudo passwd root
<CrazyKlompjes> so you click on the install-but the installation doesn't pop up...
<stefanjrklb> i can see you know something like in terminal
<stefanjrklb> yes
<eagles0513875> piotreceq O_o was hoping that it would link you to how to enable root account
<ryxxed> someone tell me how to get ip of my computer in the lan
<CrazyKlompjes> have you tried using the cd twice or checking if there are any defects with the cd?
<ryxxed> wait, wait, wait, never mind
<ryxxed> i remembered
<CrazyKlompjes> ryxxed: in the console, type ifconfig
<stefanjrklb> i must say that I try it something around 5 times
<stefanjrklb> maybe i can install it by text mode instalation
<stefanjrklb> do you know what to do ?
<CrazyKlompjes> just a question-is your internet fast enough to download from another server another .iso image?
<ryxxed> yeah, i know
<ryxxed> here's the deal, i got everything working to share internet from my kubuntu to xp
<stefanjrklb> yes :)
<CrazyKlompjes> my guess is that you used http download right?
<ryxxed> lan is operational, everything is working
<stefanjrklb> yes
<ryxxed> but it's not getting the internet, LAN is working though
<ryxxed> nothing, no packets
<ryxxed> i did static ip setup, do i have to enable the default gateway?
<ryxxed> or just the DNS?
<CrazyKlompjes> try getting an .iso file from another server-and if the second .iso image doesn't work then it's a pc problem (sometimes I have to download 2 images before I get one that works 100%)
<stefanjrklb> <CrazyKlompjes> do you think i should download it not by http ?
<CrazyKlompjes> ryxxed: I think your dns might be --
<stefanjrklb> ok :)
<CrazyKlompjes> missing
<stefanjrklb> but you know i had kubuntu installed but it is 64 bit
<CrazyKlompjes> stefanjrklb: you could try bit torrent
<CrazyKlompjes> yes I know, but 64bit has flash problems
<CrazyKlompjes> So I heard
<ryxxed> my dns might be --?
<ryxxed> you can manually install it
<ryxxed> not really hard
<stefanjrklb> yes that is why i want 32 bit :)
<ryxxed> or if you're lazy, you can just install 32 bit firefox
<stefanjrklb> because of flash :)
<ryxxed> go 32bit firefox
<ryxxed> on 64bit
<ryxxed> trust me, works flawlessly
<eagles0513875> im on 64bit and probably running a few 32bit apps wihtout knowing it
<CrazyKlompjes> ryxxed: your internet only stops working when you go static right? Maybe try jotting down your automated ip address with the gateway and dns and then using similar settings when you use the static ip address-
<ryxxed> no, it never worked
<ryxxed> i tried firestarter, everything probably
<ryxxed> this is the first time LAN worked, as in, not showing the warning icon on XP
<ryxxed> now i just need it to somehow share internet
<ryxxed> just did ifconfig, not getting any adresses from eth0
<ryxxed> which is my network card
<ryxxed> any ideas?
<CrazyKlompjes> ryxxed: your router is connected to the internet I presume
<ryxxed> no router :/
<ryxxed> only a USB DSL modem
<CrazyKlompjes> ryxxed: just wondering, you say you have no internet yet you're on the internet right now O.
<CrazyKlompjes> O.o
<ryxxed> which is connected, as in pp;0
<CrazyKlompjes> oh
<ryxxed> *ppp0
<CrazyKlompjes> But that usb modem(you got dsl I guess) does have a lan cable right?
<CrazyKlompjes> you can plug a cable in-
<ryxxed> yap
<ryxxed> i'm running between rooms, can't really respond quickly
<eagles0513875> ryxxed you connected through a router
<eagles0513875> or a small switch
<eagles0513875> for how ever many machines u running
<ryxxed> connecting with a usb modem
<ryxxed> 2 computers
<eagles0513875> directly to the modem
<ryxxed> yeah, my kubuntu is connected to the modem
<ryxxed> with a usb cable
<eagles0513875> there is ur problem
<ryxxed> huh?
<eagles0513875> having 2 machines fighting for a single ip that you get from your isp
<eagles0513875> you need to have a router to manage internal network ips
<eagles0513875> via router dhcp
<eagles0513875> ryxxed can i pm ya
<ryxxed> sure thing
<Ab3L> re
<TimS> Hmm, I edited my xorg and 1280x1024 still isn't showing up
<ryxxed> hm
<ryxxed> have you searched all the forum topics regarding that problem?
<eagles0513875> ryxxed :)
<ryxxed> i had the same problem ages ago :p
<ryxxed> tims, is it working?
<TimS> Yup
<ryxxed> put it under the wrong device?
<TimS> I just rand sudo nvidia-xconfig in the end
<ryxxed> hah
<TimS> No, the xorg editing never helped :/
<ryxxed> :/
<ryxxed> that's how i did it
<ryxxed> um
<ryxxed> nvidia-xconfig, that's like a GUI for xorg.conf, right?
<CrazyKlompjes> ryxxed: yes it's, but I usually stick to Envy to do the dirty work :P
<ryxxed> well, i did too, back when i started with ubuntu
<ryxxed> still had the same problem with the resolution
<CrazyKlompjes> but nowadays
<CrazyKlompjes> I don't use the driver though
<CrazyKlompjes> from Nvidia
<CrazyKlompjes> especially on KDE 4--it kind of slows things down
<ryxxed> if you enable the effects
<CrazyKlompjes> My Geforce 9500m GS can't take it :(
<CrazyKlompjes> I have the effects all disabled
<CrazyKlompjes> just the 2d things slow down a bit
<ryxxed> my 7600gs is handling it not that bad
<CrazyKlompjes> 3d is perfect-
<ryxxed> and it's a piece of shit
<ryxxed> really
<CrazyKlompjes> lol
<CrazyKlompjes> it can't be that bad-
<ryxxed> it doesn't have a cooler
<CrazyKlompjes> With me I'm waiting till Nvidia finally has my graphics card under their new drivers section--
<CrazyKlompjes> oh :(
<ryxxed> DDR2, 128-bit bus width
<ryxxed> 256 MB VRAM
<ryxxed> i can't even play team fortress 2
<CrazyKlompjes> ...you should be able to with 256 mb of vram...
<ryxxed> and i have a 22" widescreen, my refresh rate is docked to 60hz
<CrazyKlompjes> maybe you can't play it nicely...
<ryxxed> i can, but it's laggy
<CrazyKlompjes> but you should be able to--"play" it...
<CrazyKlompjes> oh
<CrazyKlompjes> ok
<ryxxed> terrible for 20 man servers
<CrazyKlompjes> put the graphics down then
<CrazyKlompjes> do you go into Windows?
<CrazyKlompjes> to play the games?
<ryxxed> well i did
<CrazyKlompjes> or play it under wine...now?
<ryxxed> yeah
<ryxxed> hell no
<CrazyKlompjes> Cedega?
<ryxxed> no
<ryxxed> windows
<CrazyKlompjes> ok
<CrazyKlompjes> Windows does what it does best-
<CrazyKlompjes> just play games
<ryxxed> i turned down some, but the cell shading looks stupid without some settings
<CrazyKlompjes> oh
<CrazyKlompjes> yeah that might be true
<ryxxed> yeah, i disabled everything possible
<CrazyKlompjes> do you use a desktop?
<ryxxed> yap
<CrazyKlompjes> Then why not just replace it with a newer card!?!?
<eagles0513875> do i need samba installed so that my linux machine will automatically open the necessary samba port cuz im having issues streaming audio on a windows vista box on my lan
<ryxxed> well, uh, i'm short on money
<ryxxed> kind of
<ryxxed> isn't samba preinstalled or something?
<ryxxed> anyway, uh, my network is disconnected, the LAN one, is there a way to tell ubuntu to just ignore it?
<ryxxed> the status in pidgin is kind of irritating me
<Dr_willis> samba server is not preinstalled.
<Dr_willis> You can browse windows  shares without it.. but you may want to set the proper workgropup in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis would that help wiht my issue at all
<Dr_willis> No idea what your issue really is....
 * Dr_willis is fighting with a picky machine all night. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis wanting to play music thats on my vista machine and its not even loading in amarok
<eagles0513875> amarok  2 in 1.4 used to get an error message though
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  you may want to actually MOUNT the windows shares to a directory. that can save a lot of problems.
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis how
<eagles0513875> !info apt-build | ryxxed
<ubottu> apt-build (source: apt-build): frontend to apt to build, optimize and install packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.36 (intrepid), package size 35 kB, installed size 208 kB
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  proper use of the mount command, or other tools..  and an entry int he fstab is one way
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.2.3-1ubuntu3.3 (intrepid), package size 7768 kB, installed size 15976 kB
<Dr_willis> mounting remote shares is documented all over the place.. id have to relook it up.
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis could i install samba on my windows machine
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  samba  the name of the 'tool' that is the 'smb' protocall..  its basicially allready ON windows machines
<Dr_willis> windows has the share/network-neighbothood/smb/netbui/whatever other names they got for the silly protocall/servers  installed.. :)
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis ok
<eagles0513875> im thinking my issue is a linux port issue
<eagles0513875> nmap is showing no port are open on linux
<Dr_willis> People often think that 'networking' is ONLY  when 2 machiens can see each otehrs shares.. :)  thats just one service
<eagles0513875> but im streaming audio from a stream and able to copy stuff off of windows machine
<Dr_willis>  You are trying to share things over the internet or a lan?
<eagles0513875> lan
<Dr_willis> the kde file manager 'browses' the samba network..  - it does NOT mount the 'shares'  to access them.. this can cause issues when playinb video and audio files  in the kde file manager
<Dr_willis> if you MOUNT the shares.. you should have no problems
<eagles0513875> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<eagles0513875> gotcha doc
<Dr_willis> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ryxxed> this apt-build looks like fun
<ryxxed> anyway i can do it on already installed kubuntu and programs?
<eagles0513875> ryxxed ya i am wnating to do a whole os rebuild but for some reason i cant
<ryxxed> apt-build world?
<eagles0513875> ya does whole system re compile and optimization
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis any idea about that
<ryxxed> why doesn't it work?
<ryxxed> uh, if i do apt-build amarok
<ryxxed> will it overwrite my amarok install, or do i have to remove it first?
<eagles0513875> not sure
<eagles0513875> i did this with a completely clean install
<ryxxed> i'll give it a try
<ryxxed> ah come on
<ryxxed> sempron's are athlon architecture based processors
<ryxxed> right?
<eagles0513875> ryxxed not sure first one i had was athlon 64
<ryxxed> it says k8
<ryxxed> for apt-build
<eagles0513875> not sure about semprons bro tbh
<ryxxed> says something about read readme.debian first
<ryxxed> when i try world
<ryxxed> anyway i can skip that?
<liyu_> which ip
<ryxxed> what?
<eagles0513875> ryxxed no you cant thats what tells apt-build how to optimize the code
<eagles0513875> i think its k8
<ryxxed> it is
<ryxxed> but how do i read this debian stuff
<eagles0513875> O_o
<eagles0513875> Dr_willis so would mounting windows share permanently fix my issue of not playing mp3's
<Dr_willis> eagles0513875,  one way to find out......
<eagles0513875> true that
<Dr_willis> you can mount them to a directory from the command line as a test... and see
<eagles0513875> O_o how do i do that
<KomiaPoika> hi
<KomiaPoika> where is my pouch with all my install cd's
<KomiaPoika> can't find it
<KomiaPoika> ok, found it
<ryxxed> good job on letting us know
<KomiaPoika> indeed
<eagles0513875> lol
<ryxxed> eagles0513875 - http://polishlinux.org/linux/debian/apt-build-optimize-debian/
<nahy> i installed kubuntu 8.10 but it does not boot the initial screen that shows file system loading and the others pops but ut doesn't continue and freezes
<ryxxed> wait, what
<nahy> i said the booting process freezes
<ryxxed> before even getting to the boot selection?
<nahy> no no
<nahy> after that
<ryxxed> when you get to the grub screen
<ryxxed> it freezes?
<nahy> after grub
<ryxxed> so your kubuntu freezes
<nahy> when the screen that shows some icons
<nahy> yeah
<ryxxed> ah
<ryxxed> have you tried clicking?
<ryxxed> that's the splash for loading
<nahy> i can only the icon of the hard disc that means file system
<nahy> aha
<nahy> that's it
<nahy> yes i tried clicking
<ryxxed> hm
<ryxxed> and it just stands at the splash
<ryxxed> not doing anything?
<nahy> i thought that it may be my x
<nahy> but im not a pro
<ryxxed> did you uninstall any packages?
<nahy> started just a mounth
<nahy> no
<nahy> that was a fresh install
<ryxxed> you don't have an ancient shitty pc or something like that?
<nahy> i haven't used it even for the first time
<nahy> no
<nahy> it works good with win
<ryxxed> maybe there's something wrong with uh, the cd
<ryxxed> i don't know...
<nahy> i tried ubuntu
<ryxxed> same thing?
<nahy> it has the same problem too
<nahy> may be my hardware has a problem
<ryxxed> can you start the live cd?
<nahy> ?
<nahy> i haven't tried
<ryxxed> did you write the installations on a CDRW?
<ryxxed> perhaps?
<nahy> no
<nahy> it's an original cd
<ryxxed> well, i have no clue then
<nahy> if the problem is hardware so why does win work
<nahy> how can i ask anyone else?
<Linux_Galore> anyone know if there is a deb package of the radeonhd 1.2.4 for intrepid,  it has support for the ATi HD4800 series missing in the stock package ubuntu is offering ?
<nahy> ryxxed: how can i find the answer
<nahy> thank you anyway
<nahy> i'm leaving
<blackflag> Hello all: I upgraded to 8.10. I found the new kde design to dark and want to change it. How or where can I change the standard design?
<jussi01> blackflag: you mean the colours of the desktop items? (plasmoids?)
<jca_> hi all
<blackflag> all: the control thing ( dont know the word in english) I dont find the programms its totally dark.
<jca_> can anyone give me an easy solution to mount a smb drive in kde, without using console?
<jussi01> jca_: go to dolphin, in the address bar (accessed with the little thing on the right) type: smb://
<jussi01> blackflag: right click the desktop, desktop settings, change the desktop theme
<jca_> jussi01 problem that wont mount it so i can access my music via amarok :S
<jussi01> jca_: ahh, you didnt say you needed it like that ;)
<jca_> jussi01 well how can i do that :)
<jussi01> jca_: to be honest, im not sure. the only way I know is through fstab, which you need at least a little command line for...
<jca_> i can do it trough fstab just think there must be an easyer way to mount smb
<Dr_willis> you can do it with the command line...
<Dr_willis> there used to be some tools like smb4k that could do it.. but with kde4 - not sure if those still work
<Dr_willis> the fusesmb tool was a neat way also.. but its been very flakey lately
<jca_> Dr_willis: thats a needed feature for newcomers to linux
<jca_> im gonna try the fusesmb
<Dr_willis> Most peopel are able to use the browse feature of the file manager.. but lately its been flakey in some cases.
<Dr_willis> gnome file manager also has issues.
<Dr_willis> Of course you dont want to get me started onm the fighting ive had to do lately to get 2 windows machines to see each others shares... :P
<jca_> i have no problem with windows i just need a easy way on linux
<liyu> help
<liyu> help me
<jca_> i think tinkering with comandline every time  take too much time
<Dr_willis> I think the command line is the fastest way.
<Dr_willis> Then again   If you had a proper entry in the fstab file.. you dont have to tinker with it any more
<liyu> which player can play rmvb file
<jca_> Dr_willis: yea problem is amarok wont use that fetature
<jca_> whats the command line tool to mount smb smbclient?
<Dr_willis> I forget.. id have to look it up. in the samba-doc books, or google for examples..
<Dr_willis> the bot gave a url earlier with examples I think
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Dr_willis> mount -t smbfs -o username=<username>,password=<password> //<win-box>/<share> /mnt/<name-of-mountpoint>
<Dr_willis> I hear that one should use cifs instead of smbfs
<tictric> /server/share /home/user/shares/ cifs credentials=/etc/samba/user,rw,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<tictric> that's how I use it
<tictric> jca_: the above is in my /etc/fstab
<arocc> scusate che il canale è inglese?
<jussi01> arocc: yes, this channel is only english
<tictric> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<arocc> ok
<arocc> thank you
<tictric> prego!
<petra_> I change the kde design to web-colors, now I have black sreen, all is black. How can I change the seetings under console?
<Guest76310> hey.. any tricks to get past kd4 freezing up when I try to enable desktop effects?
<ryxxed> uh, got your drivers installed?
<petra__> how can I change the colure of the window bar?
<petra__> How can I add programms to the window bar?
<petra__> Can someone help?
<ryxxed> window bar?
<petra__> yes dont know  the word in english: when I minimize prgram windows they are located then in thew window bar
<pronoy> using useradd command what is the default password alloted to the user ??
<pronoy> !accounts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accounts
<ryxxed> don't think there's anny
<ryxxed> *any
<ryxxed> just do sudo passwd username
<robin0800> petra__: its called panel
<ryxxed> and put a password for the user
<petra__> ahh, okay!
<petra__> how can I change the color?
<robin0800> right click on desktop
<robin0800> choose desktop settings
<petra__> okay thanks!
<RurouniJones> Anyone now of a handy program to convert RTF to ascii?
<marc-andre> hiho
<marc-andre> how can i see in the console where to a file is linked ?
<Guest24426> how do i figure out which nvidia driver I need?
<KomiaPoika> the linux ones
<KomiaPoika> i386 if you have intel, amd64 if you have athlon
<Guest24426> yeah but product and series
<KomiaPoika> what nvidia card do you have?
<Guest24426> I opened the box but I can only find "nvidia" and I don't know which one it is..
<Guest24426> probably about 4 years old
<KomiaPoika> what does the box say
<ryxxed> use envy
<Guest24426> ah, right.. envy was the trick!
<Guest24426> I'll try that one :)
<ryxxed> by the way
<ryxxed> is it an mx 440?
<KomiaPoika> or dmesg
<Guest24426> don't really know what I have :P
<ryxxed> uh
<Guest24426> dmesg | grep "nvidia"
<Guest24426> [   12.312559] agpgart-nvidia 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe0000000
<Guest24426> does that tell you something
<ryxxed> it's an AGP
<robin0800> Guest24426: try lspci
<ryxxed> which means ancient
<Guest24426> thx, robin0800.. says Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev c1)
<ryxxed> that's his mobo
<Guest24426> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]
<Guest24426> so I have geforece fx 5600 then
<ryxxed> yeah
<Guest24426> lol i bet it's ancient yes
<Guest24426> ;)
<ryxxed> i have an mx 440
<robin0800> Guest24426: might still work ok
<ryxxed> way older
<ryxxed> back when geforce 4k series was apstract
<ariela> Hi folks ... I've some problems with video playback (from dvd or video_ts on my hd), with any player (I've tested vlc, xine-ui, mplayer): every 10-15 sec I see the video jenky (is that the correct word? :) ), and from vlc cli I see 'late picture skipped'
<ariela> I've already tryed modifying the DVD cache (from 300ms to 1000 and counting) on vlc, without any luck ... but the problem is on mplayer and xine-ui, so I think is could be a kde issue
<robin0800> ariela: probably a video driver problem
<ariela> robin0800 good idea ... what could I do to see which is my video card (I've a Dell D620 laptop) and maybe a new driver to test?
<robin0800> glxgears will give framrate
<ariela> 4952 frames in 5.0 seconds = 990.261 FPS
<robin0800> should be ok
<ariela> normally I have no problems with ibex, with any application ... only opening firefox, but just for 2-3 sec
<ariela> the issue is focused on the video playback
<robin0800> check xorg log for any errors
<ariela> k
<ariela> tail xorg log and open vlc?
<robin0800> ariela: you may need to add or remove options from xorg.conf
<ariela> in the xorg log I see that:
<ariela> http://pastebin.com/m48a2be6
<ariela> in tail every few secs
<ariela> what could I check in xorg.conf?
<ryxxed> speaking of media files
<ryxxed> is there a codec pack i can get for kubuntu
<ariela> my xorg.conf is quite simple:
<ariela> http://pastebin.com/m1f74889f
<ariela> ryxxed a pack to see the video more fluently?
<ryxxed> i can't even see video
<ariela> ryxxed that is ... you can't even see a dvd with your distro?
<_ubuntu> i am useing a old version of live cd kubuntu I change the source.list file but when it updatws it crashes
<_ubuntu> update
<ryxxed> uh, kind of
<ryxxed> i start an .avi and no sound or video
<_ubuntu> has anyone got a standard source list that they might paste bin mr please
<_ubuntu> me
<ariela> I've googled ... without any luck ... if you have more ideas about the video playback issue, please figure out :)
<ariela> ryxxed I've tryed vlc ... it works correctly, audio ok ... video is a little jenky every 10 secs
<robin0800> ariela: try ddc problem
<ryxxed> i'll try it later
<cumulus007> Hi. I'm using this repository: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58. Does it contain nightly builds, or official releases only?
<cumulus007> like Beta 1, 2 RC 1 etc.
<ariela> there's a way to see the video card installed in my laptop?
<Guest24426> hmm.. a guide says I should run "sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.12-pkg1.run", however I'm getting "no such command" when I try it .. any ideas?
<ariela> (sorry for the newbie question :) )
<ariela> robin0800 thanks ... I'll investigate
<cumulus007> Guest24426: I advise you: don't install the driver that way
<ryxxed> guest24426 ; use envy
<Guest24426> ok.. I can install envy using synaptics?
<ryxxed> type in terminal
<cumulus007> or Hardware Drivers, it's built-in in Kubuntu
<ryxxed> sudo aptitude install envy
<ryxxed> or envyng
<ryxxed> envy configures everything automatically
<cumulus007> ryxxed: why not Hardware Drivers?
<ryxxed> well, it doesn't matter
<ryxxed> envy's easier, because it's configured automatically
<cumulus007> Hardware Drivers is quicker
<ariela> robin0800 ok, I've a Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS
<ariela> I do a get-edid
<ariela> Monitor and video card combination does not support DDC1 transfers
<ariela> Monitor and video card combination supports DDC2 transfers
<Guest24426> I've installed envyng-core and envyng-qt now.. still can't run "sudo envy -t" which I know I did last time I fixed this thing
<ryxxed> it has a GUI
<ryxxed> no need for terminal commands
<Guest24426> ok found it :)
<robin0800> ariela: you must force ddc2 don't know how though!
<funbitz> hello. hope someone's willing to help.  i just downloaded and installed ubuntu 8.10, then the kubuntu-desktop, and the problem is that kde is kinda slow (for example my core 2 duo 8200 raises to 20% when i simply use a windows' drag bar, and the process is called xorg). i guess is a video card problem (mine is Nvidia geforce 9400GT)... to note that the Nvidia accelerate graphics driver...
<funbitz> ...version 177 is activated. anyone, suggestions?
 * timmy is away: Gone away for now
<ariela> robin0800 in fact ... dmesg | grep vesa says nothing ...
<KaZeR> hello there. i'm trying to use kubuntu as a media center
<KaZeR> desktop display on TV is fine, but i have two issues :
<KaZeR> xbmc doesn't run fullscreen (i get a black screen, period)
<KaZeR> mplayer videos playback is ugly( some kind of flickering)
<KaZeR> i have installed and enabled ati proprietary drivers
<ariela> KaZeR same problem here ... with vlc
<ariela> the video is jenky
<ariela> KaZeR I've tryed vlc as well ... my problem is with the video playback
<KaZeR> ariela, with xbmc it's fine, but i can't get it fullscreen
<cuznt> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ubunturos> I wonder, why does it show 7.04
<Leander256> voir Extreme en concert: c'est fait \m/
<eagles0513875> !fr | Leander256
<ubottu> Leander256: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Leander256> sorry, wrong channel
<ariela> robin0800 see that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=939027
<ariela> robin0800 is my issue
<ariela> but in this post, that user has solved the issue in ubuntu de-activating compiz ... on kubuntu I've already tryed to disabling desktop effects, .... no effects ;)
<boy-stockholm> hi
<sorush20> openoffice.org 3 crashes in ubuntu any help?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<ariela> hi folks ... I've tryed that way http://dot.kde.org/1213447279/1214036849/
<ariela> no luck :(
<ActionParsnip> hey all. I'm trying to use apt-file for a chuckle but when I run sudo apt-file updaet I get this error: Can't get http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/intrepid/Contents-amd64.gz. I've looked at /etc/apt/apt-file.conf but it makes very little sense, can anyone please assist
<ActionParsnip> Is there a way to change the file it attempts to download
<cuznt> uncheck the repository wine is supported in?
<BruceLeeds> hi
<cuznt> greetings
<Phlogi> which on eis the official kubuntu forums?
<BluesKaj> !kaffeine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffeine
<BluesKaj> !kaffiene
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kaffiene
<BluesKaj> kaffeine has disappeared from my mulimedia menu list , since the the last upgrade
<engemec> hello
<marek_> hi, where should i copy .desktop file with servicemenus in kde?
<engemec> i have a dout
<BruceLeeds> I've got a question regarding k3b: I would like to burn to mp3's on a cd but chop both in parts of 5 minutes. How can I do that other than using the function presented after a right klick on the sample, cause I will have to burn a lot and it would take ages to to aver chop manually
<engemec> boubt
<engemec> doubt
<engemec> sorry!
<BruceLeeds> I meant to do every chop manually
<engemec> Well, i saw kubuntu 8.10. He's very beautiful. I'm a ubuntu user, but i would like to change to kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> engemec, install kubuntu-desktop
<engemec> ok
<engemec> but i use some softwares
<engemec> for example....
<engemec> gimp
<engemec> and server: apache, mysql and php
<engemec> will i have some problem or  these sofwares are capable?
<engemec> sorry, bu my english is terrible.
<lolren> engemec:   those softwares will have no problem
<lolren> they will work in kubuntu as in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> engemec, what is your language ?
<BluesKaj> !pt | engemec
<ubottu> engemec: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lolren> !pt | lolren
<ubottu> lolren, please see my private message
<engemec> thanks BluesKaj, but i need to practice my english
<engemec> bye
<ariela> ph.ubuntuforums.com is down?
<BluesKaj> ok, engemec do yo want to keep gnome desktop , you can choose either kde (kubuntu-desktop) or gnome  at the login page when you start your session
<BluesKaj> heh, some practice
<eljot> lakj2406
<funbitz1> ok... here i go again, does anyone know why nvidia video cards have problems with kubuntu? when i resize a window my cpu goes crazy...
<astromme> funbitz1: What GPU do you have? I have a 6600 GT with the nvidia binary drivers and my desktop is working very well.
<funbitz1> astromme: 9400GT... what version of drivers do you use? (there in hardware drivers?)
<funbitz1> did you install kubuntu from the beginning or install over a ubuntu installation?
<astromme> funbitz1: I use 180.x I think... not entirely sure. However, if you're getting cpu spikes that's probably not dependant on your gpu. The window itself is still drawn by the cpu (mostly) and during resize I get some moderate cpu usage as it redraws my window. But nothing extreme and I don't have super laggy redrawing, just sort of laggy redrawing.
<astromme> funbitz1: It was a new Ubuntu 8.10 install that I've upgraded to the jaunty alphas. Both worked fine with my nvidia card.
<nyholm84> Anyone know how to activate SPIF or isnt it possible atm?
<BluesKaj> nyholm84, SPDIF out ?
<nyholm84> yes
<ariela> I'm trying the totem-gstreamer
<ariela> totem-xine has the same issue as vlc/xine-ui and mplayer
<runpain2>  how do i stop an application from starting up when i boot up
<BluesKaj> I use it to tranfer digital audio to the digital input on my HT Receiver , but the odd part is I have to set the alsamixer to analog on the iec958 ...but that was on my ati onboard soundcard
<andrew_> Hello
<andrew_> Could anybody help me with TV tuner please
<runpain2> hello some please tell me  how do i stop an application from starting up when i boot up
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<runpain2> kdetv keeps coming up when i boot or reboot
<AzizLight> I have a noob question: how do I move from one workspace to the other using the keyboard in Kubuntu? in Ubuntu I used Ctrl+Alt+[ArrowKeys]
<bluelightning> now I've upgraded to intrepid, konversation opens quanta instead of konqueror when clicking URL links
<bluelightning> this has something to do with it being a KDE3 app, obviously.. but I'm unsure how to fix it
<bluelightning> any suggestions?
<runpain2> hello some please tell me  how do i stop an application from starting up when i boot up
<runpain2> kdetv keeps coming up when i boot or reboot
<olskolirc> hey guys how do I uninstall this kde4.2 upgrade or kubuntu all together and start over with what came with my intrepid please?  command line?
<Walzmyn> I just plugged in my external harddrive and it's telling me that it belongs to root and I cannot add anything to it - I've never had this problem before
<olskolirc> oh cool Walzmyn I couldn't even find my hard drive
<eagles0513875> how do i open ports on kubuntu
<runpain2> how do i stop an application from starting at login on my session
<Walzmyn> olskolirc, do what?
<Walzmyn> What's the best way to set premissions on an external drive? 777?
<KomiaPoika> chmod
<CrazyKlompjes> Walzmyn--do you want to lose data?aka-by someone else with an linux os being able to delete stuff on it?
<CrazyKlompjes> oh
<CrazyKlompjes> lol
<CrazyKlompjes> KomiaPoikia answered
<CrazyKlompjes> it correctly
<CrazyKlompjes> my bad :P
<CrazyKlompjes> KomiaPoika*
<hazzy> I'm really impressed with the newest version of KDE
<Walzmyn> CrazyKlompjes, i'm just going to be moving this drive between a couplle of computer of my own
<Walzmyn> CrazyKlompjes, and using it as backup
<CrazyKlompjes> alright, then 777 makes sense :)
<CrazyKlompjes> mine is on the same setting(and I'm basically the only one that uses it)
<Walzmyn> CrazyKlompjes, how did it get changed? All i've ever done is just plug this in and drop stuff on it. Now it's telling me I don't have premission
<CrazyKlompjes> did you format the drive before you used it or no?
<CrazyKlompjes> I have it -sadly-on fat32 as I have some game saves on it-
<Walzmyn> CrazyKlompjes, yes. Brand new, broke up a couple of partitions and formatted the whole thing
<Walzmyn> CrazyKlompjes, I put a 1% (smallest I could) fat 32 - and put the ext3 windows drivers on there, so i can install them on any Winders computer I run across
<Walzmyn> err, fat32 partition
<CrazyKlompjes> very smart of you-guess I need to do that-
<CrazyKlompjes> usually I prefer one huge partition though on my external drive- :) but well-
<CrazyKlompjes> have you checked their current permissions?
<CrazyKlompjes> if it's still the same as you always have had it-
<Walzmyn> CrazyKlompjes, that's what I have - one huge partition ... and one little bitty one
<CrazyKlompjes> that makes 2 ;-)
<CrazyKlompjes> haha
<Walzmyn> I know
<Walzmyn> but I do have one huge one
<CrazyKlompjes> but yeah-more or less-you're right
<Walzmyn> 500 Gb - 99% of that == huge in my book
<CrazyKlompjes> aha-that's pretty big-
<CrazyKlompjes> so
<CrazyKlompjes> have you tried copying a file-
<CrazyKlompjes> to the external
<CrazyKlompjes> and then copying it again from the external to your pc?
<Walzmyn> Yeah, iv'e got 1.5 gigs of pictures moving as we type
<CrazyKlompjes> cool-
<Walzmyn> I guess when I was setting all this up I had something opened though sudo and forgot it.
<CrazyKlompjes> oh
<CrazyKlompjes> that explains a LOT!
<Walzmyn> I'm thinking this is only the second time i've tried to back stuff up to the drive
<Walzmyn> yeah
<CrazyKlompjes> meaning that root user is the only one that can cut or move the files
 * Walzmyn kicks himself
<CrazyKlompjes> haha-dont worry-happened to me once or twice too
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> kde 4.2 is awesome
<CrazyKlompjes> wazzup actionparsnip
<CrazyKlompjes> and yep-I know it's :)
<Walzmyn> is it out in final, or still beta?
<CrazyKlompjes> the best thing-
<CrazyKlompjes> but I still use KDE 4.1-
<ActionParsnip> shame it doesnt port some things over from 4.1
<CrazyKlompjes> you guys should try Amarok 2-
<tzd> im still on kde 3.5.10 :)
<CrazyKlompjes> haha
<CrazyKlompjes> but well tzd-
<CrazyKlompjes> you have the most stable
<ActionParsnip> CrazyKlompjes: it came down fromi the repo
<CrazyKlompjes> GUI out of us all-
<Walzmyn> i'm still on 8.04 - I was waiting on the auto-hide panel in 4.2 to upgrade
<ActionParsnip> actually it didnt
<tzd> CrazyKlompjes: yeah, im a bit of a chicken :P Don't want to mess up my amarok suite and all other progs I'm using ;)
<CrazyKlompjes> ActionParsnip-I added a new sources list-the difference is pretty cool I have to say-
<ActionParsnip> CrazyKlompjes: how do you get it?
<Walzmyn> Widescreen lappy - that panel takes up a lot of real estate
<CrazyKlompjes> haha
<CrazyKlompjes> tzd-you will make the big step forward some day
<CrazyKlompjes> just a sec ActionParsnip-
<CrazyKlompjes> need to find the url :)
<uman> Hey guys. I just wanted to know, if i create a vpn server in my ubuntu box with pptp using this guide: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029 ... will the data transfered be encrypted? (128 bit?) Thanks
<ActionParsnip> CrazyKlompjes: ive got amarok nightly names in my installable apps, just need to know which to install
<tzd> CrazyKlompjes: yeah... I'd like to do it now but yeah... too much hassle... I wonder when the devs will make bluetooth and syncing as easy as it should be?
<ActionParsnip> uman: yeah should be. the server software wll perform encryption
<CrazyKlompjes> ActionParsnip-- install the amarok-kde4
<cactux> Hello
<ActionParsnip> CrazyKlompjes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/84827/
<uman> actionparsnip thanks, i hope so .. i mean what if i then try to connect to the vpn from another ubuntu box... should i enable 128 bit encryption?
<CrazyKlompjes> oh-well-;(
<CrazyKlompjes> o
<CrazyKlompjes> ok
<CrazyKlompjes> let me get it
<CrazyKlompjes> tzd: I don't use bluetooth though, never tried it(even though my laptop has it). It does need to be easier I have to agree---> maybe in Kde 4.3 or 4.4 they will start adding more features to things(to simplify a few things that is)
<CrazyKlompjes> KDE 4.1 was making everything stable-
<CrazyKlompjes> not sure what KDE 4.2 will bring(hopefully, more apps and such-or stabler apps)
<hazzy> Arg, I miss the KDE icon for the Kmenu. I don't like the arrow.
<tzd> yeah. I Think a bit more ppl will join the "light" side when things are more simple.
<tzd> hmm "bright" side is probably a more suitable word ;P
<andrew_> Hello. Please help me with my TV tuner. TVtime starts but seems like it cannot switch channels, just plays at.
<CrazyKlompjes> tzd:haha-light on hardware(more than 3.5 or so). But I dont want it to be sooooo simplistic it makes it hard to use(or have fun with it)-
<CrazyKlompjes> GNOME for example--is too simplistic
<CrazyKlompjes> I feel "dumb" when using it
<tzd> CrazyKlompjes: yeah i completely get what you mean :) I think there should be a "hidden" advanced mode so that skilled people can modify as they wish and then the less skilled people can access the basic stuff
<CrazyKlompjes> yep-true :) even though I use all the options from the menus and such(details and so). Just love the look of KDE and the ability to split a screen with ctrl-alt-shift-left arrow and such :D
<CrazyKlompjes> So
<tzd> Hehe that was a new cmd :) Didn't work here though... a kde4 cmd perhaps?  Anyway, as much as i enjoy talking kde/linux i still have to get back and ruin my Saturday with some ITIL studying :P
<CrazyKlompjes> tzd--> what are the main features you think--the KDE 4.something---
<CrazyKlompjes> oh
<CrazyKlompjes> haha
<CrazyKlompjes> ok
<CrazyKlompjes> good luck then tzd
<DawnLight> hey. what's your favourite irc client for intrepid?
<hazzy> irssi
<runpain2> Hello can some one help me please i am running Kubuntu 8.04 and i have an appliction that keeps starting when i login to my seesion that i dont want to its my web cam (KDETV) i would like my gdesklets to load though
<CrazyKlompjes> I use Konversation DawnLight
<runpain2> what file do i need to configure
<CrazyKlompjes> hmmm...
<DawnLight> i'm using irssi now
<petra_> Hello :) I have kubuntu 8.04 on a dell 1535 and have no sound. Can someone help?
<YAOMTC> I'm watching Crazy Shine Maidens right now - an anime that often involves characters talking over each other. Does anyone know of a video player that handles subtitles well and doesn't overlap them?
<YAOMTC> One that can play MKV.
<tzd> CrazyKlompjes: thanks, have a nice evening/morning/day ;)
<astromme> runpain2: System Settings -> Advanced -> Session Manager -> Applications to be excluded from sessions
<DawnLight> petra_: did you open up the mixer and pumped up the pcm?
<CrazyKlompjes> YAOMTC: VLC player does it well
<Walzmyn> damn I hate windows
<runpain2> ok will try that astromme
<CrazyKlompjes> petra: go to Systems Settings->autostart
<runpain2> thanks BRB
<CrazyKlompjes> astromme beat me to it :P
<DawnLight> hey... is there a gui for converting vieo formats? a good one?
<DawnLight> like .flv to xvid or asf?
<astromme> VLC can do it on a single file basis
<astromme> For batch, idk
<astromme> Open a file in vlc, click file -> Save as/convert
<olskolirc> how do I uninstall this kubuntu and start over on intrepid
<olskolirc> this is an upgrade
<Jones_mello> olá, nao estou conseguindo conectar no AMSN pelo kurumin 8 =(
<Jones_mello> alguem... sabe oq pode ser?
<DawnLight> sounds good, astromme
<hazzy> DawnLight: ffmpeg?
<Walzmyn> !es | Jones_mello
<ubottu> Jones_mello: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<astromme> that's not es...
<Walzmyn> what was it?
<astromme> portugues?
<Walzmyn> great, what's the shorthand for portugues?
<astromme> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> !portuguese
<hazzy> Too late :P
<Jones_mello> olá, nao estou conseguindo conectar no AMSN pelo kurumin 8 =(
<Jones_mello> alguem... sabe oq pode ser?
<astromme> Err... now that I read it some more, it could be spanish.. /shrug
<Walzmyn> well, spanish and portugues are so close, if you don't speak them they'll look real similar
<astromme> I do speak some spanish though... and nao estou looks more pt than es...
<astromme> !pt | Jones_mello
<ubottu> Jones_mello: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Jones_mello> #ubuntu-br
<YAOMTC> Huh. VLC overlaps the two subtitles, totem doesn't do multiple subtitles at once, kaffeine does something weirder (can't figure out exactly what it thinks it's doing)... but mplayer seems to be the best at handling subtitles in this case.
<astromme> so brazil... makes sense
<astromme> brasil*
<CrazyKlompjes> YAOMTC: I watch anime --.mkv pretty fine in vlc. Guess mplayer is the best after all :(
<CrazyKlompjes> Dawnlight: Try downloading Konverter(front-end gui for mencoder...)
<ActionParsnip> mplayer is awesome
<CrazyKlompjes> and kmplayer aint bad at all too ;)
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> gmplayer is better :D:D
<ActionParsnip> linux humour at its best
<CrazyKlompjes> lol
<CrazyKlompjes> too many different types-
<CrazyKlompjes> the way of the linux
<amerigo> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<ActionParsnip> choice is good
<Pliskin> smplayer is the best mplayer front-end :)
<CrazyKlompjes> lol pliskin
<CrazyKlompjes> never heard of that one
<Pliskin> you should ^^
<YAOMTC> openoffice takes up too much space for me
<YAOMTC> I use koffice for now until I get an external
<CrazyKlompjes> YAOMTC: how big is your drive?
<BluesKaj> my mpolayer plays at low res and if I try to bump it up , it crashes
<BluesKaj> mplayer
<BluesKaj> so i don't bother with it
<CrazyKlompjes> have you configured mplayer correctly?
<YAOMTC> hundred-something gigs, I'll check
<ActionParsnip> YAOMTC: theres lots of office productivity softwares
<hazzy> Ugh, for some reason, some applications, when I do as little as click on them, crash
<CrazyKlompjes> hazzy: what's the output? (start a program from the terminal/command line and post the result)
<YAOMTC> ActionParsnip: KOffice suits my purposes for now. When openoffice 3 is available as a .deb I'll get it, but by then I'll have an external
<YAOMTC> (KOffice is quite a bit smaller)
<hazzy> CrazyKlompjes: http://pastebin.com/m491b18ec
<CrazyKlompjes> hazzy:maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578748
<hazzy> Thanks
<CrazyKlompjes> similar/same error as yours
<CrazyKlompjes> just a sec.-that doesn't have a 100% true solution-but you're not alone-
<hazzy> Ok, I'll try after I get back, I have to go right now
<olskolirc> what is the name of this kubuntu 4.2 beta that is in my repository so that I can uninstall kubuntu
<ryxxed> uh
<eagles0513875> olskolirc what you mean
<ryxxed> that's not kubuntu 4.2 beta
<ryxxed> that's kde 4.2 beta
<ryxxed> it's the GUI that kubuntu uses
<ryxxed> sup eagles
<olskolirc> I insatted the kubuntu 4.2 beta and now I want the old kubuntu back on Intrepid
<olskolirc> what is this kubuntu 4.2 beta called in my repository so that I can apt-get remove it
<ryxxed> it's not kubuntu 4.2 beta, it's kde 4.2 beta
<ryxxed> let me find the link
<ryxxed> http://www.kubuntu.org/node/58
<ryxxed> you can try, but i'm not sure if this is it, aptitude remove kde-core
<ryxxed> remove the repository for the kde 4.2 beta
<ryxxed> and aptitude install kde-core
<olskolirc> remove the repository first?
<ryxxed> yeah
<ActionParsnip> kde is the desktop environment, using kwin by default
<olskolirc> ok thanks ryxxed
<ryxxed> google a bit
<ryxxed> make sure that's it
<ryxxed> i don't know if it removes kde-office
<ryxxed> which is incompatible
<keymone> olskolirc kde 4.2 isn't useable atm?
<cactux> sorry I've been disconnected
<olskolirc> too unstable keymone
<cactux> I asked some questions regarding the hp 6830
<cactux> but could not see the answers :(
<ActionParsnip> cactux: what about the printer?
<cactux> ActionParsnip: I have no printer
<ryxxed> never install beta stuff on linux
<cactux> the hp6830 is a laptop
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip how do i open ports in kubuntu
<ubuntu__> how can I fix this error when I turn on: grub error 15
<Feijo> how can I fix this error when I turn on: grub error 15
<ActionParsnip> cactux: the make or model is irrelevant, its the hardware inside that is important
<ryxxed> have you tried updating and/or reinstalling grub?
<cactux> ActionParsnip: yes
<Feijo> not yet, I'm with livecd now
<cactux> I have more information:
<Feijo> never saw about grub before :)
<ryxxed> there's a utility in the live cd
<FrauHansen> Hi. I'm on KDE 4.2 Beta 1. My Oxygen-Icons are weird (some wrong, some missing). what is the command for the kde3-icon-settings? i thing there lays the problem
<ryxxed> kubuntu right?
<Feijo> ryxxed: yes
<Feijo> 8.04
<ryxxed> go to
<cactux> A Kubuntu 8.04 has sound, but if I update it there is no sound anymore
<ryxxed> go to system settings
<Feijo> ok
<cactux> (just an update, not an upgrade)
<ryxxed> go to advanced, and there should be a grub editor icon there
<ActionParsnip> cactux: wassup with your lappy
<keymone> anybody has performance problems with kubuntu 8.10 and nvidia drivers?
<ryxxed> GUI for reinstalling grub and updating it
<ryxxed> everyone does
<Feijo> one more information, last night I repartitioned /
<ryxxed> Feijo : found it?
<Feijo> I found a Disk and File system
<cactux> achille_: if I try Ubuntu 8.10 : I have the wifi, but no sound
<cactux> sorry it was for ActionParsnip
<ryxxed> update grub
<Feijo> apt-get ?
<cactux> If I install Kubuntu 8.04 : I have sound but no wifi. And if I update, I lose sound (and do not get wifi)
<ryxxed> feijo : no
<ryxxed> that should be on the live dc
<ryxxed> *cd
<ryxxed> i just googled your problem, you need to reinstall grub
<Feijo> I will google to, I type grub in shell, it just stay waiting a command
<ryxxed> yeah
<ryxxed> you need to give it some commands first
<ryxxed> because it goes to a command text based install
<ryxxed> even though you're in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> cactux: run lspci, it will tell you your sound card
<ryxxed> let me give you a guide
<ryxxed> feijo : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<cactux> ActionParsnip: can't do rigth now, but i will
<ryxxed> same thing goes for kubuntu
<Feijo> grub-install --recheck /dev/hda ?
<ryxxed> read the topic i gave you
<Feijo> I just opened
<ryxxed> you'll reinstall it in 5 seconds
<Feijo> :D
<ryxxed> that puts grub on MBR
<Feijo> find returned (hd0,5)
<Feijo> now root? ok :|
<cactux> it seems the kernel shipped with kubuntu 8.04 is too old for the wireless chipset
<ryxxed> feijo : uh, wait, so your grub is on a partition?
<Feijo> no risk to damage, right?
<Feijo> my linux / is a partition, I had windows here before
<ryxxed> not really
<Feijo> I dont care about windows
<ryxxed> it goes to /boot
<ryxxed> not /
<runpain2> astromme, it did not work
<Feijo> so, should I run root (hd0,5) or not?
<ryxxed> try it
<Feijo> ok
<Feijo> the setup (hd0) returned all yes and succeded
<runpain2> unless i check the box start with empty session
<Feijo> now quit and reboot?
<ryxxed> yap
<runpain2> and even put it in the applications to be excluded box too
<Feijo> ok, thanks a lot for your help.  I hope next time I enter this channel I'm not with livecd ;)
<ActionParsnip> cactux: then get a wired conection and fully update
<ActionParsnip> cactux: or install intrepid
<Feijo> sorry for any english slip, I learned it by myself lol
<cactux>  ActionParsnip intrepid ?
<ryxxed> it's ok
<ActionParsnip> !intrepid | cactux
<ryxxed> cactux : 8.10
<ubottu> cactux: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for K/ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion. Kubuntu Intrepid will have KDE 4 as the default Desktop Environment - see  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuIntrepidVersion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<runpain2> hello some please tell me  how do i stop an application from starting up when i boot up
<ActionParsnip> !startup | runpain2
<ubottu> runpain2: To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<cactux> ActionParsnip: is it poiisible to stay with kde 3.5 while having intrepid? I prefer kde to gnome, but can not stand the 4.1
<ActionParsnip> cactux: i think you can install it seperately
<stdin> no
<ActionParsnip> stdin: you could compile the source, surely
<cactux> i googled for that, and found a unofficial site only, not an official one
<ryxxed> !autoremove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about autoremove
<ryxxed> apt-get autoremove, what does it do?
<stdin> ActionParsnip: sure, as long as you install to /opt or something
<ActionParsnip> ryxxed: uninstalls orphaned deps
<cactux> I have the lspic output
<cactux> for the audio :
<ryxxed> anyway i can remove source code after it's done compiling?
<ActionParsnip> cactux: ok, whats the line for the soundcard say?
<ryxxed> or is it automatical?
<cactux> intel copr 82801I
<ActionParsnip> stdin: so it can be installed ;)
<cactux> (ich9 family)
<runpain2> ActionParsnip,  cant find 'Save Session' in the K menu
<stdin> ActionParsnip: but not easily
<SRazi1> Hi, how can I change default font for kchmviewer?
<ActionParsnip> cactux: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=661102
<runpain2> brb
<ActionParsnip> stdin: oh definately, but my point is it can. You are right though, its a PITA
<cactux> ActionParsnip: thx, I am reading
<FrauHansen> does this mess look familiar to someone? http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/sc991bno/icons.jpeg
<FrauHansen> some are wrong and some are gone ... another icon theme (i.e crystal for kde4) displays the right icons in the right place
<FrauHansen> already re-installed oxygen-kde4 but no effect
<tsunami> alguien save como conectar un soni ericson con el cable de datos en ubuntu   kubuntu
<tsunami> como ago para entrar al canal en español?
<mister-tea> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ryxxed> hm, let me see
<ryxxed> !sr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<ryxxed> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<mister-tea> (/join ubuntu-es)
<Feijo> livecd again :(
<ryxxed> what happened?
<Feijo> ryxxed: now grub show me all kernel versions, I always load the first one
<Feijo> after I wait the 10 secs, or click enter
<ryxxed> always?
<ryxxed> what's the problem here?
<Feijo> it says: file not found
<Feijo> error 15
<ryxxed> so it's not booting?
<Feijo> no, file not found
<ryxxed> yeah, it's not booting the OS
<Feijo> but how it found my kernel versions?
<mister-tea> tUff:
<ryxxed> uh, menu.lst
<ryxxed> it has them saved there
<Feijo> I'm googling
<mister-tea> tsunami: comprende?
<ryxxed> try update-grub
<Feijo> next I would like to know how to clean that menu.lst, it have a lot :)
<ryxxed> or just keep google
<ryxxed> keep googling
<ryxxed> you'll find something
<Feijo> it says no GRUB directory found
<ryxxed> keep googling
<Feijo> found menu.lst
<Feijo> I may need grub-install
<ryxxed> google your problem
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip you there bro
<Adola> Sounds like googling is like giving birth :)
<ryxxed> i just gave you advice from the top of my head when i had some similar problems
<Adola> "Just keep googling"
<Feijo> I am
<Adola> "C'mon, you can do it"
<Feijo> hmmmm, menu.lst point to (hd0,6) I set grub as hd0,5
<Feijo> I will grub again to hd0,6
<tUff> mister-tea: apologies was afk .. whats up?
<mister-tea> bad key hit I didn't mean to bother you
<tUff> no worries :)
<mister-tea> I was trying to tab up a different nick by hitting caps lock
<ryxxed> apt-build is finally finished!
<keymone> ryxxed
<cactux> q
<ryxxed> yes?
<keymone> how come apt-build uses O2 instead of O3 in config?
<ryxxed> no idea
<keymone> i tried to install few packets with apt-build but i see a lot of O2 in logs
<ryxxed> it needs oxygen, i guess
<ryxxed> dohoho
<keymone> ha-ha
<keymone> good one
<zeltak> hi all
<ryxxed> i'm using K8, don't really know
<zeltak> does any one have any idea how to search with strigi with kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2 (beta) i cant for the life of me find a gui for it?
<karin> Çѱ¹ À¯Àú ÀÖ½À´Ï±î
<d_mitry> if i choose console login at the kde login screen, then how can i get back to graphical login?
<stdin> d_mitry: Alt-F7
<eagles0513875> stdin can i remove alot of the default pkgs that come with kubuntu without breaking my entire install?
<stdin> yes
<eagles0513875> i dunno how though i have broken installs though trying
<stdin> depends what you consider "broken"
<eagles0513875> cant boot etc
<stdin> then don't remove grub or the running kernel for one :)
<stdin> if you don't know what it is, don't remove it
<funbitz1> anyone: I'm having problems with nvidia's proprietary driver, but if I deactivate it my resolution goes no higher than 800*600. can I set a higher resolution without activating the accelerated driver?
<eagles0513875> stdin i dont
<eagles0513875> it happens when removing just plain programs
<stdin> that wouldn't stop the system from booting
<eagles0513875> i removed certain programs and it has actually wanted to remove everythign else on the install
<nyte> hi there
<nyte> is this a germen room?
<stdin> eagles0513875: yeah, don't remove libc6 :)
<stdin> !de | nyte
<ubottu> nyte: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nyte> ty (=
<eagles0513875> im having a super weird issue when tryign to boot right to installer from live cd
<eagles0513875> loads the initramfs and thats it
<eagles0513875> i cannot install intrepid 64bit when i choose to go right to installer or desktop all it takes me to is an initramfs prompt any ideas
<eagles0513875> anyone help me plz :(
<ryxxed> gives you a what
<eagles0513875> gives me an initramfs prompt and it wont boot to desktop or anything
<runpain2__> !start
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about start
<runpain2__> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<runpain2__> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<eagles0513875> runpain2 what i find funny this is the first time this has sdone this to me
<cactux> ActionParsnip : thankx a lot, now I have sound !!!
<d_mitry> stdin: thanks.
<ActionParsnip> cactux: awesome
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip or stdin for some reason im booting of interpid live cd and when i go either to install or to live cd desktop it doesnt work for me it takes me to an initramfs shell
<cactux> ActionParsnip, following your link, I started by removing alsa
<cactux> then I have sound
<cactux> I did not had to re-install it, and tyo configure it
<cactux> thanks
<cactux> now, do you know how I can enable the wifi? No line of the lspci output contains "wireless" nor "wifi"
<ActionParsnip> cactux: is it internal or usb?
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: did you md5 check your cd image as well as check the burned cd?
<eagles0513875> ya
<eagles0513875> i know the iso is good cuz i use it to install on vms
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: check your ram is ok then, or try disabling some hardware in bios
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: you could also try some boot options
<eagles0513875> it is cuz i already have kubuntu on here i wanna do a ram install
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | eagles0513875
<ubottu> eagles0513875: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> eagles0513875: try nodma acpi=off
<dems> хуяссе
<ryxxed> i downloaded some source code with svn co
<ryxxed> so, how do i install it?
<ryxxed> as in, what command?
<dems> qiut
<ActionParsnip> cactux: if its usb, use lsusb
<scunizi> Just loaded up the latest kubuntu in vbox.. I gotta say that the changes in kde look great. A couple crashes on install and then a notification about incomplete language install that I ignored.
<ryxxed> you should try 4.2 beta
<ryxxed> sluggier than a limbless child
<nashk> Hi, just install kde 4. It seems everytime I boot I have to connect to my wireless. Anyway to make connect right away?
<nashk> how can I find out what fglrx version I"m suing? I'm doing fglrxinfo and it's showing that info.
<walter_> holaaaa
<walter_> como estann
<walter_> ?
<scunizi> ryxxed, do I do that through adept?
<ryxxed> uh, you have to add the experimental repository for kubuntu
<scunizi> ah.. ok.. do you think the current version (not beta) is ready for a production environment or does it crash randomly?
<nyte> someone know how i connect my networkstoreage
<nyte> ?
<tdn> How can I rename every file in a folder, so that each file name becomes $isodate-$oldfilename, where $isodate is the last modification date for the file and $oldfilename is the file's original name;  such that a file called foo.txt will be called 2008-06-23-foo.txt, if it was last modified on 23rd of june 2008.
<jussi01> tdn: I think krename can do that
<jussi01> !info krename
<ubottu> krename (source: krename): Powerful batch renamer for KDE 3.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.14-1 (intrepid), package size 332 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<tdn> jussi01, I have tried using krename, but it is not easy to use. I cannot figure out exactly how it works...
<jramskov> Hrm...does Kopete @ KDE4 not include MSN support?
<cuznt> amsn its called
<jussi01> jramskov: not at the moment, its broken iirc
<cuznt> !krename | tdn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krename
<jramskov> k
<jramskov> sad
<ryxxed> how can i stop a svn checkout
<psicoloko> Algum brazuca na área?
<ryxxed> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<olskolirc> how do I reinstall kubuntu please
<leleobhz> im trying to make amarok 2.0 works with oss, but phonon dont recognize my board
<leleobhz> how can i configure my oss devices in phonon?
<psicoloko> tks
<psicoloko> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
 * doodlewolfdude is away: http://www.twitter.com/doodlewolfdude
<dthacker> Hi, I've installed EasyCam2 to try in find drivers for my webcam, but the programs prompts are in french.  Is there a french speaker in the channel that could help me out?
<ryxxed> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<dthacker> Ok, let's try again.  I need to work in English, so I need to stay in this channel, but I need the help of someone who speaks french.
<ryxxed> i believe that most of the people there are educated enough to speak proper english
<dthacker> but will they welcome an english discussion in their channel?
<ryxxed> try it
<dthacker> ryxxed: they invited me to leave
<ryxxed> oh well
<sourcemaker> how can I convert a FLV movie file to OGG?
<gaelan> got a question about installing: when i installed i put everything on one partition, i'd like to reinstall now anyway and i was wondering if i could call this partition the /home... then just delete everything else once i've reinstalled
<gaelan> is that a bad idea?
<cuznt> my synaptic is stuck
<cuznt> nope
<cuznt> sorry it is not....
<dwidmann> gaelan: well, if you've got space elsewhere, yeah, you could probably do that
<dwidmann> gaelan: you'd also have to move all the home directories up a level on that partition though
<gaelan> yeah, since installing i've shrunk my windows partition, so i have space for 2 partitions now
<gaelan> should i do all that after i've installed the new version?
<faichele> Short question: I have a little problem with the "Insert" key being configured to launch ksnapshot under KDE 3.5.
<faichele> Is there a way to turn that off somewhere in the control center?
<dwidmann> gaelan: I'd say before
<dwidmann> faichele: yeah
<gaelan> ok, great, i'll back everything up and give it a try, thanks for the help!
<faichele> OK, where is that "somewhere"?
<dwidmann> faichele: ummm, in control center go to regional & ... -> keyboard shortcuts
<dwidmann> faichele: probably under command shortcuts
<faichele> OK, found it, thanks.
<faichele> Was just far down the shortcuts list; thanks!
<ShaunR> how do i start an ssh server for localhost?
<ShaunR> i could ssh to a different user at localhost in hardy, but now that i have 8.10 i cannot do it
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<psicoloko> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<psicoloko> #kubuntu-br
<timecist> English M-Fer! Do you speak it?
<ActionParsnip> timecist: not as many as speak mandarin
<guest_> Hi everyone, Is there a way to increase the drive capacity of one OS once kubuntu and xp have already been installed?
<ActionParsnip> guest_: you can resize partitions using gparted in live cd, make sure you backup your data before starting
<guest_> ActionParsnip: thanks much
<ryxxed> gparted, definatel
<ryxxed> if you can, try not to move any files, it might take some time
<ryxxed> otherwise, i was done in 5 seconds
<ActionParsnip> guest_: yuo can aviod this in the future by planning partitions when you first establish the disk
<guest_> ActionParsnip: yes I know, I was just new to kubuntu and didn't know if I'd get accustomed to it so didn't give it much room
<ShaunR> nvm
<cactux> ActionParsnip, sorry, I was away. The wifi is built in, but I don't know the hardware.
<ActionParsnip> cactux: if its not showing up in lspci then its probably turned off. is there a button to turn it on?
<cactux> ActionParsnip, yes, and it is already shining blue
<cactux> it seems to be on USB
<ActionParsnip> cactux: what model laptop is it again?
<cactux> dmesg outputs something when I press the wifi on/off switch
<cactux> it is a hp6830
<ActionParsnip> ahh, then use the identifier you get and websearch
<eagles0513875> ActionParsnip i need help with apt-build world command
<cactux> it seems to be 03f0:171d
<cactux> I thought it was bluetooth only
<cactux> but no, wifi toot
<cactux> too*
<ActionParsnip> cactux: http://www.delaere.nl/blog/2008/hp-6830-with-ubuntu-linux-804-wireless-not-working-working/
<cactux> ActionParsnip, you are fast! wow!
<ActionParsnip> cactux: i'm black belt google-fu and 2nd dan ask.com-chi
<cactux> ActionParsnip, :)
<ryxxed> i'm a level 80 neckbeard
<ryxxed> not even chuck norris can punch all the way through
<cactux> ActionParsnip, according to a link found on the last link, I should get compat-wireless. There is a specific tar ball for kernels below 2.6.26 (I have 2.6.24), but it gives a 404.
<cactux> Can I upgrade the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> cactux: then try find the tar yourself, the link is clearly bad
<cactux> without upgrading the complete distro
<ryxxed> is beryl open source?
<bazhang> ryxxed, no more beryl
<bazhang> ryxxed, its compiz-fusion now
<ryxxed> really?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that happened last year I think
<ryxxed> so, does it have a source code?
<ryxxed> in some sort of a repository?
<josetek> buenas tardes
<eagles0513875> !es | johnflux_
<ubottu> johnflux_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<eagles0513875> johnflux_ miss type bro
<eagles0513875> !es | josetek
<ubottu> josetek: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Walzmyn> Is there a problem with getting kontact_kde4 to download a calendar from a remote server?
<mschiff> Anybody tried kaffeine from intrepid-backports and having xine sound problems, too?
<lechat> #ubuntu-fr
<ryxxed> anyone know of a repository with compiz-fusion source code on it?
<ryxxed> latest stable version
<JontheEchidna> just install the compiz package
<HappySmileMan> apt-get source can get source of the version in Ubuntu repoes I think
<Lupus-SLE> Evening folk... I'm on Intrepid and bear questions about my webcam. It's a Trust WB-1400T and while I'm aware they're not supported by the manufacture (I wasn't at the time, and in fairness, it was £10). It has worked in the past but I remember it was plugged in when i installed Hardy and not when I installed Intrepid. When I plug it in, aMSN see's it as a device though it won't stream any video and I'm presented
<Lupus-SLE> with black... soo.. how about that?
<bill> can ayone help with an upgrade intrepid .. getting this error with apt > http://nopaste.com/p/ajJPFr1Ic
<cactux> ActionParsnip, I am following the instructions to build and use compat-wireless. I could build it, no error. Then when trying to load it, I get one warning and one fatal error:
<Lupus-SLE> lsusb picks it up as: Bus 005 Device 003: ID 093a:2468 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Cammaestro 2.5DU/X-EYE/Orite SC-120/ICGear TravelCam/Easy Snap Snake Eye WebCam
<ryxxed> no source for compiz in the ubuntu source repo
<ActionParsnip> cactux: whats the error?
<cactux> the fatal error is: FATAL: Error inserting iwl4965, Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<faichele> And what does the dmesg command say?
<ActionParsnip> cactux: what does dmesg | tail say?
<cactux> ActionParsnip, many unknown symbol
<cactux> I can not past everything here
<faichele> Are you certain the module you loaded can handle your cam?
<Lokiase> hello, can someone tell me how I can update my software in ubuntu. I have vlc 0.8 and I need 0.9...
<Lokiase> *in kubuntu
<cactux> ActionParsnip, you can see the dmesg there: http://dl.free.fr/pNReGXb8f
<faichele> Is your camera listed here? http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<d_mitry> blank screen after livecd kubuntu loads. thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> cactux: looks like they were loaded ok
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: did you md5 check the cd and verify the burned cd once burned?
<Lokiase> [21:27] <Lokiase> hello, can someone tell me how I can update my software in kubuntu. I have vlc 0.8 and I need 0.9...
<cactux> ActionParsnip, I may I have forgotten to load the firmware
<cactux> I am reading a doc on that step
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: cd works on my other computer. it was shipped anyway.
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: id run the cd checker at thefirst boot screen on the cd
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: is it the same if you restart the x server
<bill> anyone help .. am going crazy .. keep getting error >> trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/launchpad.png', which is also in package kdelibs-data >> http://nopaste.com/p/ai4kEM5Hqb
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: you could try some boot options
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | d_mitry
<ryxxed> lokiase : if it's not in the repository you have to update manually
<ubottu> d_mitry: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: sure, i'll run the checker. what's the shortcut to restart the x server?
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: ctrl + alt + backspace
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: this is kubuntu 8.10, btw. could memory (or lack of -- according to memtest, 224 MB) be a problem?
<ActionParsnip> possibly, you can check that is ok as well using the live cd]
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: perhaps it's also worth mentioning that kubuntu 6.10 installed fine.
<ryxxed> uh, i was just updating my kubuntu
<ryxxed> and i got the menu.lst got updated but the local version was modified
<ryxxed> is doing a 3way merge safe?
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: maybe the disk is bad then
<ImLiz> Question about Hardy Heron install,  I have kubuntu and xp, will the installaton give me the option to override the kubuntu portion?
<Tupac_shakur> sup hommies
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: impossible. i've happily used it on my other machine a bunch of times (last time being today). ctrl + alt + backspace has no effect. i doubt the memory is bad (that wasn't my question), i'm wondering whether it'd install with there being only 224 mb.
<d_mitry> also, no difference with graphics only mode turned on.
<d_mitry> graphics only? safe graphics mode, i mean.
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: can you do a trext based install with that disk?
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: if safe graphics mode is synonymous to text only, then yes, i have that option. otherwise, no.
<ImLiz> Also have a question about vmware, does that function as it's suppose to and do all windows program really work? If anyone knows, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: try some boot options for the live boot
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | d_mitry
<ubottu> d_mitry: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: try acpi=off nodma
<d_mitry> ok. thanks.
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: that has yielded some interesting results. the last message is: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)" and my caps and scroll lock lights are flashing.
<d_mitry> which is due to me getting rid of some boot options. maybe i should try again then. :P
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: wow crazy
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: those options made no difference. i'm gonna read up on various options now.
<sorset> hello, i have a problem with .jar files , they known as zip file in kubuntu 8.10 an open by ark while i have changed to open by java
<sorset> icon of jar files are just like zip!
<ryxxed> sorset : they are kind of an archive
<ryxxed> just like .xpi for firefox addons
<sorset> ryxxed: i didnt have this problem in Ø­revious versions!!
<sorset> *previous
<ryxxed> that's not really a problem
<ryxxed> actually, what is the problem
<ryxxed> are you trying to run it as a java script?
<HappySmileMan> He wants to click a JAR file and have it run directly I think
<ryxxed> open with?
<HappySmileMan> The problem is that he can't, when he clicks it it extracts it
<sorset> ryxxed: no , java -jar
<sorset> HappySmileMan: exactly
<ryxxed> i'm gonna repeat myself : open with>?
<sorset> ryxxed: what you mean? :D
<sorset> left click!
<ryxxed> well, uh, have you tried left clicking
<sorset> ryxxed: i know, it cant be a problem
<sorset> ryxxed: but i want when i click on zip file, it open by ark and jar open bye java
<sorset> now both are opening by same program
<ryxxed> both?
<sorset> yes!
<sorset> kubuntu cannot putting different between zip and jar
<d_mitry> is it possible to upgrade kubuntu from cd?
<sorset> d_mitry: yes, but you should have dvd or alternative cd
<d_mitry> sorset: why?
<vitomax> how do you change themes?
<peabody> where do I find documentation for Dragon player?
<Elijah_Frost> Good evening gentlemen. I've just installed Firestarter and configured it to guard ethernet interface wich is connected to adsl modem. However, a check made in <Shields Up> serivce told that my machine is defenseless ("Without your knowledge or explicit permission, the Windows networking technology which connects your computer to the Internet may be offering some or all of your computer's data to the entire world at this very moment!"). What am I doi
<sorset> d_mitry: :D
<peabody> how do I find out the command string behind a menu item?
<d_mitry> sorset: i see. :P
<sorset> d_mitry: desktop هس United
<sorset> *is
<d_mitry> eh?
<sorset> but in upgrading kubuntu installs new packages
<sorset> or upgrade them
<d_mitry> ok.
<sorset> and just thish packs are found in alternate
<d_mitry> but what alternative cd/dvd will this be?
<peabody> can anyone answer a simple question?
<d_mitry> peabody: simple questions may be unanswerable! ;)
<peabody> awesome
<sorset> d_mitry: you can download alternate cd or dvd from ubuntu servers
<peabody> so I installed nzb, and it won't run without a path to my media player
<sorset> there is just one alternate!
<sorset> or DVD
<sorset> (for each architecture)
<d_mitry> ok. thanks.
<sorset> x86 or x64
<d_mitry> what if i have internet access -- will i need an alternate cd then?
<sorset> no, you can upgrade whit adept manager
<sorset> but in low speed
<d_mitry> alright.
<peabody> /j #nzb
<jennifer> hi
<jennifer> i need help again with my sprint card
<jennifer> can anyone plez help me?
<d_mitry> jennifer: ask your question.
<jennifer> ok, i have Sprint Mobile Broadband connection card
<jennifer> and i did as some one on here suggested by going to KPPP and setting it up
<nu__> hi
<jennifer> it works but every 2 mintues; it kicks me off and goes back in
<jennifer> i've tried everything
<sorset> jennifer: im not sure, but you can use WICD
<jennifer> what is that
<sorset> jennifer: i heared that there is a bug in knetworkmanager
<sorset> jennifer: a network manager
<sorset> !
<jennifer> i just need to know how the heck to set it up
<jennifer> or fix it
<jennifer> or else i am just going to switch back to XP
<sorset> jennifer: you cant fix it
<jennifer> how
<sorset> cant!
<sorset> jennifer: plz see http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<sorset> jennifer: linux is alternate
<jennifer> i just need to know a way to use my card on linux
<jennifer> because i am getting fed up
<sorset> jennifer: it it wireless network?
<sorset> i said im not sure
<sorset> and heared there is a bug i knetwork with wirelwss
<sorset> *in
<jennifer> no
<jennifer> its a sprint mobile broad band connection card
<jennifer> thanks
<jennifer> ok does anyone in here know how to help me fix this problem?
<jennifer> anyone else*
<jennifer> i've tried adjusting the speed; everything
<HighHo> jennifer:  is the card made by "sprint"?
<jennifer> yes
<bipolar> jennifer: I had an issue like that. there was a pppd paramiter I needed to add. let me see if I can find it.
<jennifer> It's a sprint pcs connection card
<jennifer> Merlin S620
<d_mitry> is it possible to upgrade from 6.06 to 8.10?
<genii-around> d_mitry: Not directly. but you can go from 6.06 to 8.04
<bipolar> jennifer: take look at http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-434097.html all the way at the bottom.
<jennifer> okay
<bipolar> jennifer: that solved the problem for him, and he has the exact same card and problem as you.
<jennifer> the very very bottom?
<jennifer> thats it
<bipolar> jennifer: the very last one, written by 'himikeb'
<jennifer> whats sudo?
<bipolar> sudo runs whatever you tell it as the root user
<jennifer> ok can u walk me through it cause i am a noob with linux
<bipolar> root is like the Administrator user in windows.
<bipolar> jennifer: try it this way...
<bipolar> right click on the desktop and select 'Run"
<jennifer> run command
<bipolar> in the box type "kdesu kate /etc/ppp/options"
<bipolar> without the quotes...
<d_mitry> genii-around: is that possible with just the 8.04 cd?
<bipolar> it will ask for your password.
<bipolar> then open the file with kate, which is like Notepad on steroids
<bipolar> find that line, "lcp-echo-failure 4", and put a "#" in front of it. then save the file and close kate.
<jennifer> hang on
<bipolar> jennifer: its on line 232 on my system
<jennifer> all i have is line 1 col: 1
<bipolar> close what you have
<jennifer> nvm
<jennifer> i see it
<bipolar> ok
<jennifer> lol im slow
<bipolar> np
<jennifer> brb
<jennifer> bck
<bipolar> jennifer: once that line is changed, and you've saved the file, you should be ok
<jennifer> wat do i change it 2
<bipolar> just put a "#" in front of it.
<bipolar> that will make the program that reads it ignore that line
<jennifer> ah
<bipolar> so instead of the line being "lcp-echo-failure 4" it will be "#lcp-echo-failure 4"
<jennifer> ok i saved it
<bipolar> Ok. try using the card again.
<jennifer> ok
<jennifer> ty
<bipolar> np
<jennifer> i have another ?
<charlie_> the chanel kubuntu in spanish?
<jennifer> how do i hook up a printer
<bipolar> jennifer: what kind?
<jennifer> that is a USB hook up
<bipolar> usualy just plug it in, then go to System Settings, Printers.
<jennifer> i did that and when i go to print
<jennifer> the same error pops up
<jennifer> unable to print
<bipolar> did you add the printer to your system?
<jennifer> i checked my cable and it's fine
<belze> hi every body
<charlie_> mm, alguien sabe cual esel canal kubuntu en español?
<jennifer> yeah
<belze> i had a question
<belze> sorry for my english
<bipolar> jennifer: whats the make and model of your printer?
<jennifer> Dell 968
<jennifer> brb
<Idzme> i have a question about kmail: I restored my old .kmail folder to a fresh kubuntu 8.10 install
<belze> I only want to know why we had to tap twice for a ^ ?
<Idzme> but when i click on my mails in my personal folders, the email disappewars
<Idzme> and the subject and sender are called unknown
<Idzme> anyone ??
<bipolar> jennifer: A quick search tells me that the Dell 968 Printer is incompatable. It's a rebranded lexmark, and lexmark printers in general are not linux friendly.
<jennifer> great
<belze> I only want to know why we had to tap twice for a ^ ?
<bipolar> jennifer: sorry. wish I had better news about that.
<jennifer> is there a way around that
<belze> anyone please ?
<bipolar> jennifer: just about every other manufacture supports linux...
<jennifer> well i got my net back
<jennifer> lol but my printer
<bipolar> jennifer: not really. Lexmark doesn't release drivers, and they don't release specs so drivers can be written.
<bipolar> they are kindof bastards that way
<jennifer> well i can get a new printer lol
<bipolar> I recomend HP
<bipolar> I've never had an HP not work. very good linux support.
<bipolar> if you want to double check, just google "linux <printer model"
<bipolar> you'll find other linux users using that model printer and their experiance.
<Dragonath> my system just crashed, the keyboard lights started blinking and sound froze - how do I find out what went wrong?
<belze> I only want to know why we had to tap twice for a ^ ?
<belze> anyone please ?
<jennifer> -cries-
<jennifer> lol
<bipolar> belze: if no one answers, they don't know.
<jennifer> ty again for the help bi
<belze> ok i think that it was my english that you don't understand xD
<Bou> belze: how would you write this: ê ?
<bipolar> jennifer: no problem... send me some internet dollors. :)
<bipolar> lol
<jennifer> yeah
<belze> no I only want to know why we had to tap twice on the keyboard for only one ^ ?
<Bou> :)
<Bou> i understand,
<Bou> where are you from?
<bipolar> ^ is Shift+6 for me. :P
<Bou> belze are you French?
<belze> how do you know that ? xD
<Bou> because i am,
<Bou> and almost only French use "^"
<Bou>  :)
<belze> oh parlons francais alors =)
<Bou> private
<bipolar> jennifer: heres a good page to look for compatable printers: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<d_mitry> argh, how to upgrade kubuntu from 6.06 to 8.04?
<ryxxed> download iso, open tray, burn cd, reboot
<d_mitry> ryxxed: oh, i meant via internet.
<ryxxed> uh, nope
<d_mitry> eh?
<ryxxed> not the same thing as downloading updates
<bipolar> d_mitry: thats too far of a jump to upgrade. you'll need to reinstall.
<ryxxed> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading-8.04
<scunizi> jennifer, you still around?
<d_mitry> bipolar: not according to a few sources.
<jennifer> posting on this site
<ryxxed> actually, he can do it
<jennifer> sorry lol
<jennifer> hey does anyone in here watch Fringe?
<bipolar> you're right! the instructions say it can be done.
<ryxxed> d_mitry : http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading-8.04
<bipolar> Good luck! :)
<d_mitry> ryxxed: reading.
<d_mitry> danke.
<ryxxed> didn't sound realistic, but wow, it can be done
<scunizi> jennifer, couple of things.. the printer site is a couple years out of date.. you might look on Dell's site for linux drivers and if they are not there then check out the Lexmark print drivers.. some of Dell's printers mirror Lexmark
<ryxxed> that's gonna be one hell of an upgrade
<d_mitry> if i were using gnome, then update-manager could do it very easily (apparently).
<ryxxed> use adept manager?
<d_mitry> that doesn't give me an option to upgrade at all. :P
<ryxxed> did you enable the channel
<bipolar> d_mitry: you could install the gnome update manager
<ryxxed> that the instructions say
<ryxxed> dapper-updates?
<d_mitry> ryxxed: haven't read the instructions yet. i have it enabled, though.
<d_mitry> bipolar: could you help me with that?
<ryxxed> uh
<ryxxed> it's just apt-get install gnome something
<d_mitry> if it's gonna come with a couple of hundred megabytes of other stuff, then i'll pass. :P
<ryxxed> not really
<ryxxed> but i don't think you need it
<d_mitry> k, i'm gonna follow these instructions.
<scunizi> d_mitry, the easiest way if you have room is to create a separate partition large enough for your /home and move all your data there.. then all you have to do in reinstall the entire system tagging the newly created /home as /home but not formatting it.
<d_mitry> i thought they weren't gonna involve update-manager. i guess i'll try to get that then.
<d_mitry> scunizi: i can't install 8.10 (or 8.04) from the cd. that's why i'm trying to upgrade instead.
<ryxxed> i found it
<ryxxed> this is what you're gonna do
<scunizi> d_mitry, ah.. I missed why that wasn't possible.. enlighten me
<ryxxed> sudo aptitude install update-manage-core
<ryxxed> after it's done with installing dependencies and the update manage
<ryxxed> do-version-upgrade in terminal
<ryxxed> *version ==> upgrade
<d_mitry> scunizi: black screen after choosing to install (or try kubuntu with no changes) at boot menu of live cd. same with safe graphics mode.
<ryxxed> d_mitry : did it work?
<d_mitry> ryxxed: two secs.
<scunizi> d_mitry, just wondering if you removed "quiet splash" from the kernel line on boot so you could see the errors?
<d_mitry> ryxxed: package couldn't be found.
<ryxxed> ah crap
<d_mitry> scunizi: sadly, i didn't. i could try doing so now.
<ryxxed> it's update-manager-core
<ryxxed> not manage
<ryxxed> i suck at spelling
<ryxxed> *typing
<d_mitry> yeah, i typed manager. :P
<d_mitry> i didn't notice that you said manage.
<ryxxed> hm
<ryxxed> did you enable all of the software sources?
<d_mitry> negative. i'm gonna go do that now somewhere.
<scunizi> d_mitry, upgrading the manual way from 6.06 to 8.04 can be problemmatic.. there's also safe graphics mode boot.. and the one that I turn to most of the time is the Alternate CD.
<d_mitry> scunizi: ok. i might do it from the cd then.
<domenico> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<d_mitry> ryxxed: and done. what did you mean by *version ==> upgrade?
<ryxxed> instead of version
<ryxxed> put upgrade
<d_mitry> do-upgrade-upgrade?
<ryxxed> do-release-upgrade
<ryxxed> why is kde so bloaty with firefox, anyway to straighten that out?
<d_mitry> doing.
<domenico> irc://irc.darksin.net/Blusky
<d_mitry> yeah, firefox doesn't look good at all with kde 4.
<d_mitry> 1
<ryxxed> and my systray icons tend to white out all the time
<ryxxed> i'm thinking of installing ubuntu
<ryxxed> over kubuntu
<Tm_T> ryxxed: bloated?
<scunizi> ryxxed, you can do that without loosing kde.. yet.. just sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop.. then change sessions on boot.. if you want to keep it and uninstall kde, google "pure gnome" and you'll have a  way to get rid of the kde dependancies.
<ryxxed> hm
<ryxxed> tm_t : well, honestly, i feel gnomeis somehow more stable and faster than kde
<ryxxed> and i get these weird graphical bugs with kde
<Tm_T> ryxxed: hmm, interesting, feel (:)
<ryxxed> well, isn't it?
<Tm_T> ryxxed: not here atleast
<Tm_T> ryxxed: I don't find my KDE bloated nor slow
<ryxxed> is there any hope for 4.2?
<scunizi> ryxxed, you're graphical oddities might be due to the graphics driver / card combo.
<ryxxed> using the latest nvidia driver
<ryxxed> with 7600gs
<Guiri> I run the 4.2 beta on a radeon 9000 just fine with compositing
<ryxxed> it was even worse before i installed them
<Guiri> Anyone tried Slax?
<Tm_T> some yes
<giovanni> hallo
<Guiri> With a bit of tweaking to the kernel and disabling services I got Kubuntu to boot just as fast on my oldl system
<Guiri> I was impressed
<ryxxed> uh, you got your pc to boot as fast as the old one?
<d_mitry> hah
<Guiri> old system meaning partition with slax installed
<bipolar> ryxxed: I got rid of the kde4 graphical glitches by installing the nvidia driver from jaunty
<bipolar> ryxxed: that driver should show up in backports someday.
<ryxxed> guiri : hah
<ryxxed> that's not bad
<ryxxed> bipolar : hope it will
<bipolar> ryxxed: it's not hard to install. just download and install with dpkg.
<bipolar> doesn't break anything else
<ryxxed> which one?
<bipolar> nvidia-glx-180
<ryxxed> i got 180.84 on windows
<bipolar> and nvidia-180-kernel-source
<scunizi> ryxxed, are you using 177 173 or 180?
<ryxxed> scunizi : 177
<bipolar> we really need it in backports.
<bipolar> solves a lot of issues
<Tm_T> !wish | bipolar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wish
<ryxxed> well, is it live?
<scunizi> ryxxed, that's part of you problem.. drop to 173 and you'll notice a speed increase or go to 180..
<Tm_T> bah
<ryxxed> i'm gonna try 180
<scunizi> ryxxed, if you don't do it right it will leave you with no X
<ryxxed> as soon as wine's done building
<ryxxed> oh
<ryxxed> well, that'd be bad
<bipolar> I didn't have any issues installing it.
<bipolar> just dpkg -i 'ed the two packages and rebooted.
<scunizi> ryxxed, you have to disable the current nvidia driver then uninstall all nvidia stuff from aptitude.. then you can install the new one but only from terminal after stopping kdm
<scunizi> ryxxed, easier to try 173 first
<bipolar> huh? I didn't do any of that.
<ryxxed> yeah, i guess i'll downgrade
<scunizi> bipolar, for 180?
<bipolar> yeah
<ryxxed> how do i downgrade?
<bipolar> I downloaded the two pacakages, then used dpkg -i from konsole to install them.
<scunizi> ryxxed, restricted drivers manager.. sometimes known as Hardware drivers..
<ryxxed> right...
<ryxxed> i'm not thinking clearly
<ryxxed> it's midnight
<scunizi> 3pm here but I got 4 hrs last night.. arg..
<Flashtek> q: how do I graphically add a printer  ?
<ryxxed> graphically?
<scunizi> Flashtek, you could go right to cups if you want.. in a browser go to http://localhost:631
<Flashtek> scunizi: there has to be another way right ?
<ryxxed> scunizi : damn you, i was thinking of a clever pun
<Flashtek> how, without the use of a web browser, do you add a printer ?
<scunizi> Flashtek, in kde.. aaahh. is there a printer appelate in settings?
<Flashtek> scunizi: noop
<scunizi> Flashtek, hang on let me check my VM of Kubuntu
<scunizi> booting it now
<Guiri> Damn. Shipit doesn't do Xubuntu. I was gonna mail my parents a cd.
<d_mitry> 709 mb have nearly been downloaded.
<ryxxed> already!?
<d_mitry> yep. average speed was about 785 kB/s.
<ryxxed> i'm lucky if i get 10 times less than you
<scunizi> Flashtek, Apptlications>system>printing
<d_mitry> damn
<scunizi> ryxxed, bittorentr
<scunizi> *bittorent
<Flashtek> scunizi: thanks
<ryxxed> uh, my internet is 768 kbps
<ryxxed> i don't think bittorrent really helps
<ryxxed> especially with 64kbps upload ;_;
<vbgunz> anyone know how to improve resizing on an old FX5600?
<ryxxed> buy a new graphics card
<vbgunz> resizing performance is the only thing that makes dealing with windows look choppy :/
<scunizi> ryxxed, kbps is different from kB/s  one is kilobytes and one is kilobits.. which is which I always get confused.
<ryxxed> b = bytes
<ryxxed> i mean
<ryxxed> b = bits, B = bites
<scunizi> 8 bits to a byte
<ryxxed> but, let me translate
<vbgunz> ryxxed: the FX5600 works flawlessly on a dual monitor 1920x1200x2 setup... resizing is choppy
<ryxxed> theoretical 6 kb/s upload
<d_mitry> i'm being asksed whether to allow restarting rsync, cupsys, cron and atd. should i?
<ryxxed> and 90 kb/s
<vbgunz> any other solution than buy a new card?
<ryxxed> killing off some effects?
<ryxxed> i have dsl
<ryxxed> so it's no guaranteed speed
<ryxxed> and also, it's PPPoE
<ryxxed> which is rage inducign
<scunizi> d_mitry, what have you been doing that it would want to ask that? either way answering OK is probably ok
<d_mitry> scunizi: upgrading glibc.
<vbgunz> ryxxed: actually effects is what makes everything feel more responsive. I think I tweaked the effects to zen. resizing is the only problem. everything else is quite perfect :/
 * d_mitry does it.
<ryxxed> i have no idea then
<scunizi> ryxxed, I have an 8200 card on my motherboard and with the 177 driver preformance was horrible.. laggy.. streaks when moving windows etc.. the 180.xx driver fixed it all for me but it's still not up to the 173 driver on my 6600 GT AGP card
<ryxxed> i'm gonna wait till it hits the backport
<scunizi> ryxxed, you should be able to downgrade to the 173 without issues..
<ryxxed> yeah, but right now, i'm copying 30 gb from ext3 to ntfs
<ryxxed> and apt-building wine
<scunizi> ryxxed, yea.. you don't want to do anything right now.
<ryxxed> yeah, i know
<ryxxed> i might as well grow a beard
<ryxxed> thank god for 64bit
<markus> hy where is here
<markus> where here and speske german
<Walzmyn> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Walzmyn> was that german?
<Walzmyn> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ryxxed> that was greek
<Walzmyn> ah, de
<Walzmyn> markus that help?
<markus> i speake german
<markus> and you
<markus> yess de
<markus> how are you
<markus> how from you come
<d_mitry> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<markus> watzmyn
<markus> hy @ all
<markus> Watzmyn i come from austria and you?
<ryxxed> markus : double click #kubuntu-de
<Walzmyn> markus, sorry i was AFK. I'm in the USA - follow the link ryxxed gave ya for the german channel
 * Walzmyn remembers the language barrier - AFK = Away From Keyboard
<scunizi> markus, macht's du /join #ubuntu-de
<ryxxed> you mean kubuntu-de
<scunizi> right
<scunizi> markus, oder /join #kubuntu-de
<markus> ok thanks but i want  chat of englisch again
<d_mitry> chat is at #kubuntu-offtopic
<brad_> hey I have just a quick question that I can't seem to find online anywhere (in part because I am not sure how to search for it)
<d_mitry> ask :)
<ryxxed> go for it
<brad_> ok, on the newer version of kopete (and its been doing this since it first installed), instead of showing me the link, it says link
<brad_> and then sends me to a cache page, where links dont work from
<brad_> I cant find a setting anywhere to turn this off
<Ketrel> I'm trying to backup my home directory to DVD
<Ketrel> But when I try to burn it says "please insert a complete or appendable DVD +- R (W) medium"
<ryxxed> why would you backup your home directory?
<Ketrel> ryxxed: how is that relavant to the problem?
<vbgunz> Anybody know how to get QtSQL properly installed? is it in a package other than qtsql or something? I don't know how to get it
<ryxxed> well, uh, depends on what you're doing
<ryxxed> actually, i'm just mumbling
<ryxxed> proceed
<Ketrel> ryxxed: I'm backing up my home directory because I'm installing the latest version fresh and I want my files on a DVD in case I need them
<brad_> I mean, when everyone connects to kopete does it make their link say the word link?
<brad_> *everyone upgrades
<ryxxed> if you're doing tha
<ryxxed> no need for backing it up
<brad_> to the newest version, does it do this now
<brad_> and if so why?
<scunizi> Ketrel, much easier with an external usb HD.. but then you use what you have.
<ryxxed> just format the OS directory, install it the latest there
<ryxxed> don't touch home
<ryxxed> much easier
#kubuntu 2008-12-14
<Ketrel> Listen, if I could do any of this, I would, but I can't so I'm doing it fresh
<Ketrel> Lets try this another way
<Ketrel> I'm trying to burn a Data DVD for a friend
<Ketrel> But when I try to burn it says "please insert a complete or appendable DVD +- R (W) medium"
<ryxxed> tell your friend that he shouldn't touch his home directory
<ryxxed> but in all seriousness
<Ketrel> It's no longer the home directory
<ryxxed> i have no clue, have you tried googling
<Ketrel> it's just a generic data dvd
<Ketrel> I googled it and found nothing usefull
<ryxxed> tried different dvds?
<Ketrel> don't have different DVDs, but KDE detects it as a blank DVD
<Ketrel> when I insert it
<Kenzor_> maybe you have one of those old exlusively + or - drives
<Kenzor_> and the wrong kind of DVD
<Ketrel> I've burned this type of DVD on windows on the same laptop
<ryxxed> try a different program?
<Ketrel> I'm open to that, got any suggestions?
<scunizi> Ketrel, much easier with an external usb HD.. but then you use what you have on the DVD and the software isn't prepaired to split the burn in several DVD's
<ryxxed> k3b comes with kde
<ryxxed> so, let's say, try brasero
<scunizi> that didn't make any sense because I inadvertantly hit the mouse pad on this laptop.. drives me nuts..
<Ketrel> scunizi: the directory I wish to burn is under 4.4gb
<Ketrel> I asked this in #kde as well and was told that this was a bug in kubuntu which at least when he last looked was never fixed
<scunizi> Ketrel, interesting..  maybe take the data and make an ISO out of it then burn just one file..
<Ketrel> is there any way to make the iso in k3b (because I did exclude some files from the DVD)
<scunizi> Ketrel, sure..
<Ketrel> and how?
<scunizi> I'll look hang on.
<Ketrel> Brasero segfaults XD
<ryxxed> awesome
<Ketrel> only when a DVD is in
<Ketrel> if it's empty it's fine
<crimsaq> I have lost my entire kpanel, its completely blank... anyone know how I can restore it back to normal?
<crimsaq> my clock, taskbar apps, EVERYTHING is gone :|
<ryxxed> right click > add widgets?
<crimsaq> I have to manually add it all back?
<ryxxed> it's not that hard
<ryxxed> in fact, it's easier
<Kenzor_> i've had that happen once or twice too, it's a pain
<ryxxed> ctrl + l = ftw
<crimsaq> .
<Ketrel> ok, option two, time to setup samba
<lmg> hi there is there anybody knows how to use joining yahoo chat using kopete?
<crimsaq> omg this is so retarded.
<crimsaq> none of the widgets are fitting right
<crimsaq> I added a clock and it spanned the entire panel
<crimsaq> ...
<crimsaq> covering up my kmenu.
<ryxxed> right click on the panel
<ryxxed> edit panel
<scunizi> Ketrel, this might help some.. two things are mentioned.. http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/create-.iso-image-wk3b-287326/
<Ketrel> scunizi doesn't matter any more, I get the same problem in K3b when trying to burn an image, and Brasero segfaults when I put a DVD in
<crimsaq> I need a break from this, its pissing me off.
<Ketrel> I'm gonna try with samba
<vbgunz> is there a way to maximize a window *but* without overlapping another? sort of maximize into empty space?
<ryxxed> resizing ext3
<ryxxed> how safe is it?
<scunizi> Ketrel, that's weird.. I use k3b in gnome with dvd's and it works fine.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<vbgunz> do I need the cddb configuration tool on Intrepid? is this a left over from KDE 3.5?
<ActionParsnip> !info cddb
<ubottu> cddb (source: xmcd): CD DataBase support tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-19.2 (intrepid), package size 59 kB, installed size 144 kB
<brad_> so does anyone have any answer about how to make it stop saying "link" instead of showing me the link in Kopete? This happened to other people right?
<vbgunz> cool
<vbgunz> actually I don't even have xmcd installed... but I do see the cddb configuration tool in settings
<vbgunz> I'll peep into it
<Ketrel> scunizi as I said, it's supposed to be a bug from what I heard
<vbgunz> this is what the command says: kcmshell libkcddb ... I am thinking though if it is a lib, should I really remove it... hmm, in a bind
<Ketrel> a but in 8.04 (BTW)
<ryxxed> is there a way to display RSS feeds on desktop?
<ryxxed> using akregator
<ActionParsnip> brad_: when does it say link?
<fleetcommand> i think akregator can't display rss feeds on desktop
<marek_> hi anybody with success with Ata-over-Ethernet?
<d_mitry> ryxxed: how long do you think the upgrade's gonna take?
<d_mitry> 256 mb of ram and 1.2 ghz processor.
<ryxxed> not as much as what i'm dong
<ryxxed> wait, wait
<ryxxed> i take that back
<d_mitry> haha
<brad_> actionparsnip: when someone sends a link, instead of seeing the actual text of the link, it says the word link (so I cant see what website it is) then when I click on it it opens as a cached page
<ryxxed> my 8 year old pc is better than that
<brad_> and it did this ever since upgrading and there is no setting I can find about it
<ryxxed> but still your internet is 10 times faster
<d_mitry> ...whoa, i just saw "Done."
<d_mitry> oh, that was for just one thing.
<ryxxed> i want to punch you over the internet
<ActionParsnip> ryxxed: if it does the job then its fine
<d_mitry> heh
<ActionParsnip> brad_: then ask the person to send it as normal text
<ryxxed> you're gonna aptitude my fist through the universe repo
<marek_> i;m typing "modprobe aoe", but with  tail /var/log/syslog i cant see any action, what might be the cause?
<ryxxed> actionparsnip : since you're here, anyway i can dock my rss feed on the desktop?
<brad_> no thats what they do, they copy and paste the link
<brad_> into the chat window, from the web browser
<brad_> and I see the word "link"
<brad_> every time
<ActionParsnip> ryxxed: no idea man
<ryxxed> well, i guess you gotta experiment
<brad_> ever since getting whatever the major kopete upgrade was
<scunizi> brad_, switch to irssi :).. you'll never have that issue again.
<ryxxed> irssi supports msn?
<brad_> did this not happen to anyone else?
<brad_> does anyone here use the new kopete?
<d_mitry> through bitlbee, it does.
<ryxxed> even pidgin's better than kopete
<brad_> yeah I find I never get help here so I'm going to go this is just going to continue to drive me insane indefinitely
<d_mitry> pidgin 2.5.2 is great. all it needs is voice clip and webcam support now.
<brad_> I mean these answers aren't even comments on this problem
<brad_> I say I try to do something which should work, and wont work, and am told "well don't do that"
<d_mitry> brad_: i'd love to help, but i don't use kopete.
<scunizi> brad_, have you considered xchat.. it's better than kopete and pidgin
<illissius> hi
<illissius> anyone here have kdm autologin working w/ intrepid?
<scunizi> why would you do that and ruin your security?
<ActionParsnip> illissius: i do
<Dragnslcr> brad_- I've seen that or heard of anyone else having that problem. what version of Kopete?
<illissius> scunizi: because i'm a masochist who is incapable of making rational decisions.
<brad_> I'm on 4.1.3 now, it was as soon as I upgraded to the version where the icon changed
<ActionParsnip> scunizi: if he lives alone and no one ever sees his system, its pretty ok
<scunizi> illissius, Ah! In that case please proceed!
<illissius> ActionParsnip: could you send me the contents of your /etc/pam.d/kdm-np in a query please?
<ActionParsnip> illissius: in a query?
<Dragnslcr> brad_- Help -> About Kopete
<vbgunz> does anybody know how to get konqueror to open an iso seamlessly? I mean just browsing to one, clicking on it, it simply mounts and opens?
<illissius> ActionParsnip: hm. dunno how it is in pidgin :/
<illissius> in konversation you would right click my name and select 'open query'
<ActionParsnip> illissius: http://pastebin.com/f57cb5878
<illissius> pidgin might call it a private chat or something...
<illissius> ActionParsnip: that works too :) thanks a bunch
<ActionParsnip> illissius: its a pastebin
<illissius> i see that
<illissius> hmm
<illissius> so that's not my problem then :(
<illissius> (same file here)
<illissius> stupid pam
<illissius> should it be making a difference whether I'm using kubuntu's KDE packages or KDE from SVN (which I am)?
<scunizi> Why are the help files for kmail not installed? can't find them in the repos either.
<illissius> alternately, if anyone knows how to make it give me something more detailed about why it fails than just "authentication failed", that would also be very helpful
<ryxxed> um
<ryxxed> sudo passwd user ?
<scunizi> illissius, have you looked at dmesg?
<ryxxed> tried that?
<illissius> ryxxed: yeah I can login normally just fine, it's just setting up autologin which doesn't work
<ryxxed> what does it say?
<ryxxed> you can't autologin with a blank password
<ryxxed> i think
<illissius> ryxxed: well kdm starts up, pops up a dialog saying "authentication failed", I close it, and then I type in my password and login normally
<illissius> (i.e. my password isn't blank)
<ryxxed> misstyped it?
<scunizi> illissius, have you seen this ? http://linux.about.com/od/kubuntu_doc/a/kubudg35t03.htm
<illissius> scunizi: i have, kernel log doesn't say much about this... nor does anything in /var/log, far as i can tell
<SkittleLinux18> hey everybody, i got a simple question
<scunizi> no such thing
<scunizi> but go ahead :)
<SkittleLinux18> scunizi:  haha... ok
<mhall> hey i'm pretty baffled by how things are working after i distupgraded hardy to intrepid
<mhall> so i am in KDE 4, it works, but a lot of the defaults are really annoying
<ActionParsnip> mhall: in what way?
<mhall> no problem, right, try to run kcontrol
<mhall> but it got replaced with systemsettings
<mhall> so i installed that with aptitude (hey i used debian since 1997)
<illissius> ryxxed: ...misstyped what? (again, logging in normally with my password works, it's autologin which doesn't)
<ActionParsnip> you could symlink it if you want :)
<mhall> but the content pane is blank
<mhall> like, i can't tweak any settings of anything
<SkittleLinux18> if my kubuntu intrepid has a screen resolution of 1280x1024. then i restart my computer and come back to a screen resolution of 1024x768, with no option in teh GUI's to set it back, how can i get it back to 1280x1024?
<mhall> all it's got is overview and search
<ryxxed> oh
<mhall> the rest is blank
<ryxxed> rght
<mhall> i can't figure out wtf i'm supposed to do now, lol
<mhall> i ran out of ideas
<illissius> mhall: use systemsettings? :)
<mhall> illissius: i tried
<mhall> illissius: but the content pane is blank
<mhall> illissius: nothing to click on, type into, etc
<mhall> illissius: only overview and search
<illissius> oh. I thought you meant you didn't like it and installed kcontrol instead, which didn't work
<mhall> illissius: like i think i must have some pkgs missing from the dist upgrade
<illissius> seems probable
<keres> can someone help me with this problem: http://pastebin.com/d7654dbd6
<mhall> illissius: nope, i would be willing to suffer through any interface no matter how bad
<illissius> aptitude install kubuntu-desktop do anything?
<mhall> illissius: but i have literally *no* interface to suffer thru ;)
<mhall> illissius: let me try it in another konsole tab... one sec
<mhall> illissius: ok it's getting about 14mb of goodies
<mhall> illissius: then after this log myself out and bounce my kdm?
<sgroi135> Can someone please give me a hand.  I just istalled Nepenthes using apt-get. That cause it to automatically start.  I would like to be able to start from the console so that i can have it running on the screen.  Is tehre a way to open so i can watch.  Im not sure that if i restart if it will start on reboot
<scunizi> mhall, in a terminal try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade and see if it pulls in things that were missed.
<illissius> mhall: something like that
<mhall> scunizi: will do once illissius's kubuntu-desktop finishes
<vbgunz> is there a way to *list* every single application that comes on the Intrepid CD?
<illissius> maybe just running kbuildsycoca4 followed by systemsettings will pick it up w/o having to relogin
<vbgunz> *only* the applications that actually install?
<mhall> scunizi: no dice
<mhall> let me logout and login
<illissius> SkittleLinux18: yeah, that's not a n easy question :). dunno how to solve it w/ xorg autoconfiguring itself these days either...
 * illissius checks if there's a #pam...
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: find /media/cdrom0 -name *.deb 2>/dev/null
<illissius> population: 2 :/
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz: oic, er not sure
<ryxxed> skittlelinux18 : have you tried configuring your xorg?
<mhall> illissius: good call man
<mhall> illissius: that totally fixed it up
<mhall> are there any other metapackages i should manually reinstall just to make sure nothing else is wonky on here
<illissius> awesome
<mhall> or am i cool now
<illissius> think that's it
<mhall> illissius: i'll owe you a beer next time you end up in norcal
<illissius> ubuntu-desktop if you also have/need gnome
<mhall> lol gnome is so... 1995
<mhall> ;-) </troll>
<ryxxed> worst troll ever
<illissius> mhall: lol. i might take you up on it if I ever cross the atlantic ;)
<mhall> this laptop does a surpisingly good job of kde4
<SkittleLinux18> ryxxed: no i haven't. which text file can i manually edit to make the resolution 1280x1024??
<mhall> i have an hp mobile workstation 8510w
<scunizi> illissius, he'll probably buy you a coors light..
<mhall> internal quadro board
<scunizi> :)
<ryxxed> skittlelinux18 : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mhall> scunizi: nah i'll get the man an alaska amber
<ryxxed> for manual edition
<SkittleLinux18> thanks
<scunizi> that's much better..
<mhall> ryxxed: you didn't get ryxxrolled by that little troll, eh? ;)
<SkittleLinux18> ryxxed: i'll report back in a few to let you know how i made out
<mhall> ryxxed: i just couldn't resist making it though :)
<mhall> scunizi: no point to buying somebody a CL if they do you a legit favor on something
<ryxxed> k, skittle
<ryxxed> mhall : uh, yeah, a real man trolls with bug guns
<mhall> ryxxed: i wasn't trying to say it was a good one
<scunizi> mhall, how true.. I was drinking a Karl Strauss xmas dark last night.. yummy
<mhall> ryxxed: after all it's a bit unkind to GNAA a channel that gives good assistance ;)
<ryxxed> true
<SkittleLinux18> ryxxed: does this channel have a paste thingy where i can paste info to and then send you the link??
<mhall> scunizi: haven't had that yet
<ryxxed> paste.ubuntu.com
<SkittleLinux18> ryxxed: because i am not seeing anything in my file regarding screen resolution
<mhall> scunizi: i'll have to find some at this local alcohol shop
<try4ce> does any one know how to get X-Fi drivers working??
<d_mitry> alcohol shop? there's a term i've never heard before. :P
<mhall> scunizi: which has outrageous selection and great pricing... it puts bevmo, riteaid, costco, and sams all to shame
<SkittleLinux18> ryxxed: so i want to send you the text that is in the file
<try4ce> does any one know how to get X-Fi drivers working??
<ryxxed> skittle, that's why you're supposed to edit it
<mhall> d_mitry: you homebrew yours? it's got to come from someplace ;)
<ryxxed> i think you can use a GUI now
<ryxxed> xorgserver -configure
<ryxxed> or something like that
<ryxxed> let me check it up
<SkittleLinux18> ryxxed: ok got it
<SkittleLinux18> ryxxed: the code is in the file itself
<SkittleLinux18> i'll run it
<ryxxed> uh, go for it
<mhall> what can you do to get a larger amount of kde4 color schemes and widget styles
<d_mitry> well, liquor store is what they say in america, according to music/films that i've heard/seen. i haven't seen any places that sell just alcohol here in england.
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: oddbins
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: im from UK
<mhall> d_mitry: yeah i don't use standard vocabulary
<illissius> mhall: kde-look.org?
<SkittleLinux18> alright, the code didn't do anything
<SkittleLinux18> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<SkittleLinux18> that's the one i typed in
<scunizi> mhall, karl strauss is a san diego beer..
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: ah, ok.
<mhall> illissius: was hoping maybe there was some extras package or something
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: you been here long ?
<mhall> scunizi: i'll have my room mate buy me some at christmas time
<tacidsky> how do i reset my plasma layout configuration to default?
<mhall> scunizi: he's from LJ
<try4ce> Hello??
<try4ce> does any one know how to get X-Fi drivers working??
<illissius> mhall: aptitude search style | grep -i kde maybe?
<ActionParsnip> try4ce: very painfully
<try4ce> eeeew
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: four and a half years. i'm not one to go around lookin' for booze, though, considering that i've been eighteen for just over a week.
<mhall> illissius: yeah good call
<scunizi> mhall, he'll know it well.  If you go to the brewery they even sell it in 1 gallon glass jugs.
<try4ce> I compiled the kernel and no errors...but no sound
<mhall> scunizi: we have a place like that here too, beermann's
<ryxxed> skittle : nothing at all?
<mhall> scunizi: really fresh beer is impressively good
<illissius> mhall: yeah, seems KDE4 ones are prefixed kde4-
<illissius> not many of them
<mhall> scunizi: there's another one here called sudwerk
<ActionParsnip> tacidsky: cd ¬/.kde/share/config
<mhall> scunizi: beermann's sells 24 packs for just over 1 dollar a bottle, not too bad
<try4ce> Action--> any suggestions?
<ryxxed> skittlelinux18 : read this to understand how to manually put in your resolution http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<mhall> scunizi: the gallons can go bad kind of quick if you don't pound them down asap
<tacidsky> ActionParsnip , thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> tacidsky: you should see plasmarc , killall plasma, rename that file then rerun plasma
<scunizi> mhall, good beer is like good scotch... sips and company make the experience much better.
<mhall> scunizi: true
<tacidsky> ActionParsnip: thank you, i'll try that when my update is done.
<mhall> scunizi: i work at HP so it's pretty easy to find people that want to go drink beer
<try4ce> Action--> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> try4ce: http://ru.europe.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp?MainCategory=209&nRegionFK=&nCountryFK=&nLanguageFK=&sOSName=Linux&region=3&Product_Name=X-Fi+Fatal1ty&Product_ID=14000&modelnumber=&driverlang=1033&OS=12&drivertype=0&x=26&y=11
<mhall> scunizi: engineers and physicists are pretty good about that, and hp people are very relaxed mostly
<try4ce> thx
<ActionParsnip> try4ce: you need to compile the driver for it
<try4ce> I did that...w/ no errors
<try4ce> and then installed it into the kernel...how do I know it's installed??
<ActionParsnip> try4ce: thats all i know, i avoid creative. they dont know their ass from their elbow
<ActionParsnip> try4ce: lsmod ill show you the drivers installed
<d_mitry> so roughly how long would an upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04 take?
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: depends how fast your connection is
<sgroi135> How do i remove something from starting on boot? I installed Nepenthes and want to run from console and not in background.  I was able to kill the process and then start manually. but i dont want to do it like that Running 8.10
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: installation only.
<Ketrel> Does 8.10 fix the problem in 8.04 where I seem to have a choice between blank TTYs and The ability to logout without restarting x?
<illissius> d_mitry: weeks while you tear your hair out because it's not -ing working, I expect
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: shouldnt be more than an hour
<d_mitry> illissius: heheh. i hope not.
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: if you have the cds to upgrade from
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: hour and 35 minutes.
<illissius> i'd save /etc and /home and install 8.04 fresh, and then copy /home back (and use /etc as reference)
<try4ce> thx
<try4ce> out
<SkittleLinux18> ryxxed: ok, i ran through my file and made the neccesary changes. i'm going to reboot and see if it works. brb
<ryxxed> just restart x
<ryxxed> never mind
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: no, it's been downloaded. 1:35 to install so far, i mean.
<mhall> how can i decommision KDE4's alt-tab stuff
<mhall> it's kind of irritating having everything pop out at me
<illissius> desktop effects
<illissius> dunno what it's under. thankfully there's a searchbar :)
<illissius> so no one has any idea how to either make autologin work or at least find out -why- it's not working?
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: it varys from system to system
<ActionParsnip> illissius: you could turn it off, then on in systemsettings
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: of course. an hour sounds good to me. it looks like it'll finish soon.
<ryxxed> uh
<ryxxed> what nvidia driver version should i use again?
<ryxxed> 173 for smoothes?
<illissius> I'm pretty sure the problem is something to do with PAM
<ActionParsnip> illissius: its worth a try
<illissius> unfortunately, I'm not sure if there's anyone in the world who understands how PAM works
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: how long do you think an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 would take?
<illissius> ActionParsnip: pretty sure i've tried it at some point...
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: similar, i'd imagine
<zyxwvutsr> hi. I have a problem with my display resolution settings. I can't get anything above 640x480 even though my display is 1280x800. This happened after a reboot after I had adjusted my gamma settings, but it all worked great before that.
<illissius> d_mitry: wait, so do you have 6.06 or 8.04, and want 8.04 or 8.10? i'm confused
<zyxwvutsr> it's a nvidia geforce 6100
<d_mitry> illissius: i want to upgrade twice. currently from 6.06 to 8.04.
<mhall> alright so there is only one thing missing i can't find that i had in kcontrol
<mhall> i am missing the thing which let me select my modifier key theme for KDE from a list
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | zyxwvutsr
<ubottu> zyxwvutsr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mhall> so i could get a sensible default keybinding setup
<illissius> oh. I see
<zyxwvutsr> ActionParsnip, I've already got the restricted driver installed
<ryxxed> well
<ryxxed> kde 4.2 beta
<ryxxed> here i come
<ActionParsnip> zyxwvutsr: i think you need to configure your xorg.conf
<d_mitry> woo. restart time.
<olskolirc> is there absolutely NO WAY for me to change my clock out of this stupid military time on kde4.1 intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> zyxwvutsr: to use the new driver
<zyxwvutsr> changing the gamma would cause it to stop using the new driver?
<ActionParsnip> zyxwvutsr: not sure
<mhall> i have a similar problem to olskolirc, i cannot resize my clock to show all its text
<olskolirc> my time says 20:21 instead of 8:21 I want it to say 8:21
<JontheEchidna> olskolirc: Sytem Settings -> REgional and Language -> Time
<JontheEchidna> you should be able to change the time format from there
<mhall> how do i reorder and rezied the widgets?
<mhall> i cannot figure this out at all
<d_mitry> woohoo.
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: better?
<mhall> ok i think this is good enough for now
<mhall> i'll have to play with kde4 more later
<d_mitry> ActionParsnip: 8.04 is lovely.
<ActionParsnip> d_mitry: i like it too :)
<ryxxed> !rs
<ubottu> Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<d_mitry> what is rs?
<ryxxed> my country's domain
<ryxxed> serbia
<d_mitry> oh. why not sr instead? :P
<ryxxed> !sr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sr
<ActionParsnip> !serbia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about serbia
<d_mitry> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Ubuntu comes with the GNOME interface. To install that from Kubuntu install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<d_mitry> hmmmm
<d_mitry> !computers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about computers
<d_mitry> woo
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<ryxxed> guess i'm gonna go resize my home
<d_mitry> getting another room?
<ryxxed> clever
<ryxxed> i mean /home/
<d_mitry> i figured. ^_^
<ryxxed> woo, found my gparted bootable
<ryxxed> bbl
<zackk> 1
<jdfellow> i have what should be a simple question regarding kde 4.2
<jdfellow> i would like to add available partitions, dvds , drives to the desktop without going thru Dolphin how ?
<jdfellow> it wont let me drag them
<mister-tea> use konquerer
<jdfellow> can you drag them from konqueror to the desktop?
<jdfellow> even unmounted partitions
<mister-tea> never tried but you can
<jdfellow> I have seen desktops on kde-look.org that have disk icons on the desktop wondered how they did that
<mister-tea> don't know if you can do that with unmounted stuff
<jdfellow> the old kde allowed it
<jdfellow> how bout a widget ?
<ryxxed> what are we talking about?
<Ketrel> exactly how long should the media check take when?
<Ketrel> *when checking the dvd prior to instlaling
<jdfellow> thanks got to run
<nosrednaekim> hey everyone
<ryxxed> ntfs-config for automounting, y/n?
<d_mitry> now i should sleep. thanks for the help and take care.
<andres1> can anyone help me reset ubuntu
<ryxxed> reset?
<andres1> not reset but reinstall
<ryxxed> uh, format the partition where ubuntu is and just install it there?
<ryxxed> is that what you mean?
<andres1> i dont know how to
<ryxxed> how did you install it in the first place
<andres1> it came with it i never toch it i just dealt w it cuz it was a gift
<ryxxed> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nosrednaekim> ryxxed: ask the person who gave you the gift :P
<ryxxed> uh, i'm not the guy reinstalling
<nosrednaekim> my bad.. worry :P
<andres1> ok i do have the ubuntu cd
<Walzmyn> andres1 what exactly are you wanting to accomplish?
<andres1> the problem is its a mini i have an external cd drive
<rayne> Is Kubuntu better than Ubuntu? Can some one tell me some differences between the two?
<ryxxed> the GUI, for start
<nosrednaekim> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ryxxed> !gnome | rayne
<ubottu> rayne: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Walzmyn> Kubuntu uses KDE instead of Gnome, and most likely the folks in here will say, yes, kubuntu is better
<ryxxed> !kde | rayne
<rayne> !kubuntu
<ubottu> rayne: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<andres1> i tried goin to the bios to set up from there to reinstall but it wont do it
<Walzmyn> andres1, the external won't use the mini?
<rayne> I have Kubuntu installed, for a gaming aspect, is Kubuntu any good?
<ryxxed> linux and gaming
<ryxxed> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<andres1> wat im tryin to accomplish heris to  reisntall ubuntu
<Walzmyn> rayne, ubuntu and kubuntu use the same base packages, it's (mostly) just the desktop GUI that's different
<andres1> i tryed runin the bios n run the cd from there but it doesnt do it
<Walzmyn> rayne, so for soemthing like that, no difference
<rayne> Oh, are they alright for gaming? I am installing WoW using WIne, should that be a good experience?
<Walzmyn> rayne, there are people that do it, but....
<rayne> ?
<Walzmyn> andres1, you'll need to tell the bios to boot via USB, I think
<andres1> anyone?
<Walzmyn> andres1, Is there something broken on your machine? It might be easier to just work though the repos instead of starting over.
<ryxxed> rayne : maybe, but don't get your hopes up, windows is far superior for gaming
<andres1> i did i pluged the external cd drivee i set up the bios but it wont work for some reason
<Walzmyn> ryxxed, rayne, well, not in and of itself, its just that they've got better drivers
<andres1> now i lost most of my menus
<rayne> The reason for the switch is because my system seems to run so much smoother with Linux, so far I like it very much.
<ryxxed> and directx
<andres1> i only have  places and system
<ryxxed> i like it a lot, but i like to game a lot, so i dual boot
<rayne> Can I install Direct X using wine?
<ryxxed> i think so
<andres1> ive tryed doing an update but shows n error
<ryxxed> but you're gonna need some windows files
<rayne> Like?
<ryxxed> i don't know
<Walzmyn> !wine | rayne
<ubottu> rayne: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<Ketrel> Off topic question: should I make my room smell like Honeysuckle or cupcakes
<andres1> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<andres1> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<andres1> thats what i get
<Walzmyn> rayne, i'm warning ya, that's going to be a frustating road trying to get stuff to work in wine
<Walzmyn> Ketrel, cupcakes will make you hungry all the time
<rayne> What;s a better emulator than wine?
<Ketrel> honeysuckle it is
<Walzmyn> rayne, dual booting
<andres1> ?
<ryxxed> most efficient way to automount ntfs?
<nosrednaekim> ryxxed: add it to your /etc/fstab
<rayne> Is Linux gaining more popularity?
<Ketrel> How long does the "calculating files to skip copying..." step take?
<rayne> It took a while on mine.
<Walzmyn> rayne, that depends on if you ask that on slashdot or on a MS blog
<ryxxed> or how fat you are
<Ketrel> I've been at 15% for about 10 minutes now
<Ketrel> yet it still moves
<Ketrel> should I stop and switch to text based?
<Walzmyn> Ketrel, I had the same issues - turned out to be a dirty CD reader
<keres> i have 8.10, is it possible to dual boot 8.4, i need 8.4 for compatability with an important application
<Walzmyn> keres, hehe, this is linux - you can boot those two and one of ubuntu if you want
<keres> sweert
<keres> buh, no need to dual boot
<keres> what is the major advantage of 8.10 over 8.4?
<Walzmyn> keres, yer moving up to KDE4 from KDE 3.5
<keres> kde4, is that it?
<Ketrel> Walzmyn: of course after I ask, and as I reach for the power button, it works :p
<Walzmyn> I'm sure everything else got updated as well, but that's the primary difference
<keres> Walzmyn, can you download ubuntu 8.4, then install kde4?
<keres> or will it miss dependencies?
<Walzmyn> Ketrel, always - my dad would always get a bolt loose with pliars just as I got to him with the wrench
<Walzmyn> keres, you can. I'm on 8.4 and running a ton of KDE4 apps but still using KDE3.5
<Walzmyn> keres, what is the app you need compatability with?
<keres> Walzmyn: netradiant
<Walzmyn> keres, if you're on 8.4 and install KDE4 it installs the entire thing in a seperate location beside KDE3.5 - then you can choose which one you want when you log in
<keres> Walzmyn: i do that with gnome and kde4 currently
<Walzmyn> keres, /nod
<Guest49832> hey I'm using Ubuntu and want to add Kubuntu's repositories so that I can install amarok 2.0. Where can I find Kubuntu's repositories?
<JontheEchidna> Guest49832: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<Guest49832> JontheEchidna: "amarok-kde4" isn't a package in synaptic :(
<JontheEchidna> strange... did you update the package list after you added the repository?
<Guest49832> JontheEchidna: yeah
<JontheEchidna> weird
<Guest49832> I hit "reload" anyway
 * JontheEchidna wonders what sudo apt-get install sez
<Guest49832> hm
<Guest49832> so sudo apt-get install amarok-kde4 ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Guest49832> weird... it's not complaining yet
<rayne> I need some help with Nvidia, is anyone up to the challenge?
<rayne> :)
<rayne> I installed the drivers I found under add programs
<rayne> but
<JontheEchidna> there's always the "but" :P
<rayne> I get a funky message under the settings icon. It says "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<rayne> How do I use it? lol
<JontheEchidna> sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<rayne> I would be eternally grateful!
<rayne> Is that under the terminal?
<JontheEchidna> yes
<rayne> K trying that now
<rayne> Nothing happened.
<rayne> Anyone have any other ideas?
<Guest49832> JontheEchidna:  huzzah! Amarok 2 is running
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> weird why it didn't end up in synaptic... oh well
<Guest49832> it didn't preserve my collection :(
<Guest49832> lol
<Guest49832> now it'll take a while to scan.
<JontheEchidna> there should be an import feature
<Guest49832> where would I tell it to import from?
<Guest49832> oh! hey that was easy.
<Guest49832> nvm
<Ketrel> I just installed 8.10
<Ketrel> What happened to Synaptic?
<rayne> I'm still having issues with Nvidia...can anyone explain this to me?
<Ketrel> Anyone, I can't seem to find any packages, and the nvidia drivers won't install
<tacidsky> Ketrel, that's weird. I just installed 8.10 on thursday, and I find packages
<tacidsky> try apt-get updating ?
<Ketrel> I get packages listed, but when it trys to download them it just flashes by
<tacidsky> hm thats weird.
<Ketrel> lemme try updating
<Ketrel> perhaps it's not pointing to the right place
<Ketrel> now it's staying at 0% rather than flashing by, so that might be it
<Ketrel> yeah, that was it
<tacidsky> hm.
<Ketrel> is synaptic available for this version, I hate adept
<ubuntu__> is there a way to downgrade to kde 3.5.x in ibex?
<tacidsky> just use command line :)
<tacidsky> I don't think 8.10 has support for 3.5.x
<ubuntu__> kde 4 isnt ysable for me right now
<Ketrel> me, it's staying at 88% <.<
<Ketrel> as I click enter it goes to 90
<Ketrel> hmmm, things are randomly crashing
<Ketrel> this time kmix with sig 6
<tacidsky> ubuntu__ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<zhs> ?
<tacidsky> try that thread ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> thanks
<ubuntu__> which program can I use to partition my disk in kubuntu?
<ubuntu__> I'm used to gparted
<tacidsky> ubuntu__ command line or gui?
<uman_> Anyone know how to connect to an L2TP over IPSEC vpn in ubuntu 8.10? Thanks
<ubuntu__> gui plz
<tacidsky> ubuntu__ http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/
<tacidsky> ubuntu__ is that what you're looking for?
<ubuntu__> tacidsky: cant install since Im on Kubuntu Kde4 live cd
<ubuntu__> I want to create an extended partition
<tacidsky> try fdisk ?
<ubuntu__> lik sda3 -> sda4 ext3, sda 5 ext3, sda 6 swap
<ubuntu__> I've never used
<tacidsky> try http://www.freeos.com/articles/3935/
<tacidsky> this looks better
<tacidsky> http://lissot.net/partition/partition-05.html
<ubuntu__> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ fdisk /dev/sda
<ubuntu__> Unable to open /dev/sda
<tacidsky> when on a live cd i think /dev/sda is the live cd.. im not sure though
<tacidsky> id try   ##linux
<ubuntu__> hm
<ubuntu__> kubuntu didnt automount my other partitons
<ubuntu__> :/
<ubuntu__> thats strange
<ubuntu__> kubuntu live cd
<dumbpoet> Newb here, is there a / command for changing my nick?
<tacidsky> type   /nick  nickname
<hope4gorilla> Awesome.
<hope4gorilla> Thanks
<tacidsky> yep
<ubuntu__> anyone?
<ubuntu__> do I really have to boot in Ubuntu just to partition my disk?
<ubuntu__> I mean
<ubuntu__> ...
<tacidsky> ubuntu__ goto ##linux and ask your questiomn
<hope4gorilla> When I try to register my nick, why am I told that an email is not valid, when it clearly is?
<hope4gorilla> Anyone here use tellico?
<tacidsky> is that an ISP ?
<hope4gorilla> Ha, no.. it's a linux program that requires kde.. the only reason that I'm running kubuntu.
<hope4gorilla> Though I agree it sounds like an ISP.
<tacidsky> oh looks cool
<hope4gorilla> I'm trying to figure out how to modify a python script for the program, but the python channel requires some kind of nickname registration that I can't figure out.
<hope4gorilla> I plan to use it to manage my MP3 tags.
<tacidsky> #python ?
<hope4gorilla> Kind of bends it's purpose.. but it has some features that I can't find elsewhere.
<tacidsky> doesnt look like it has a registration,
<hope4gorilla> "channel" "you need to be identified to join that channel"
<tacidsky> oh, maybe because i am already registered. im an idiot.
<hope4gorilla> Haha, it's cool.
<tacidsky> um you could always use http://10minutemail.com/ to get an email there if yours isnt working
<hope4gorilla> Right now I'm hung up on providing the email.. it doesn't like any of the 3 I've used so far.
<hope4gorilla> gmail, and 2 different .edu ones..
<tacidsky> hm lame
<tacidsky> oh man, i just connected to via SSH on my blackberry, so cool
<hope4gorilla> crackberry.. mmm..
<tacidsky> Yeah I just got the storm
<hope4gorilla> Really? is it an "iphone killer"?
<tacidsky> never used an iPhone so i couldnt say. but I do enjoy it better than my old Motorola Q
<hope4gorilla> I'm not really up on all this stuff, but some of my friends talk about it like it's a sport..
<tacidsky> takes a bit getting used to the on screen keyboard though.
<tacidsky> did you try the 10minute mail thing ?
<hope4gorilla> I was going to try 1 more email that I remembered.. but I've lost the registration command
<tacidsky> i think its just /msg nickserv register email password
<hope4gorilla> I think I'm just going to go to bed for now.. but thanks for the help, have fun with your gadget :)
<tacidsky> have fun. Good luck with tellico
<iloveoop> hello everybody~!
<iloveoop> i'm new in irc
<iloveoop> anybody there?
<iloveoop> hmm
<tacidsky> hi
<tacidsky> object oriented programming?
<wangyantao> hello
<tacidsky> hi
<iloveoop> yes
<iloveoop> I'm C++ user in windows os
<iloveoop> but i'm using ubuntu now a days
<iloveoop> ^^
<SmaulUnix> Anyone alive?
<tacidsky> I'm Still Alive
<iloveoop> me too
<SmaulUnix> sweet, I am somewhat of a noob to linux, I have 1 small question
<SmaulUnix> in grub,  is there a code i can use to add line breaks between the boot options?
<tacidsky> why would you want line breaks?
<SmaulUnix> i'm weird
<tacidsky> lol
<SmaulUnix> i'm reading up and have not found anything that would allow that
<SmaulUnix> i did get some neet colors going on though in grub lol
<tacidsky> nice
<tacidsky> i've never dealt with grub, i either manually select which hard drive to boot, or its always worked perfectly for me
<SmaulUnix> I got it dual booted with XP so it loads for me,
<SmaulUnix> grub that is,
<tacidsky> I just select which hard drive to boot via the motherboards commands
<tacidsky> its easy when you have three different sized hard drives.
<SmaulUnix>  but where it says Other Operating Systems i wanted to put spaces there to clean it up a little
<SmaulUnix> Sweet
<tacidsky> hmm.
<tacidsky> you could just echo a blank line?
<SmaulUnix> just make 1 line saying echo  ?
<tacidsky> naw
<tacidsky> like a blank title line
<SmaulUnix> ah I tried that, you should see what that does lol
<tacidsky> lol whats it do ?
<SmaulUnix> makes all the options below it disappear and when you move the line you pick with the arrows it brings them back onto the screen
<SmaulUnix> kind of weird, so it makes them like they are hidden
<tacidsky> ha nice
<SmaulUnix> i havent been able to find anything on doing this in google, it is hard to search for
<SmaulUnix> i dont think anyone really bothers to do it
<SmaulUnix> or knows enough and just does it
<tacidsky> hmm..
<tacidsky> just have title with a dor ?
<tacidsky> dot*
<SmaulUnix> that would probably work too
<tacidsky> try in #grub
<SmaulUnix> Nice didnt think of checking there lol
<SmaulUnix> what irc client are you using?
<tacidsky> xchat
<SmaulUnix> ah, i am trying out konversation
<SmaulUnix> i use to use Xchat
<tacidsky> sudo apt-get install xchat nowwww :)
<tacidsky> or pidgin
<SmaulUnix> lol
<tacidsky> no luck yet :(
<tacidsky> did you try the    title            .
<tacidsky> ?
<SmaulUnix> nah, not yet, dont wanna reboot to test
<SmaulUnix> i am on the system now
<tacidsky> reboot ill tell you if anyone responds in # grub ?
<Ketrel> What do you have to do to get mp3 support and other things like that in 8.10?
<tacidsky> install the codecs?
<SmaulUnix> alright thanks man,
<SmaulUnix> brb
<Ketrel> isn't there something odd you have to do to even get the codecs?
<tacidsky> hmm no idea. lemme try!
<tacidsky> use amarok
<tacidsky> no one responded yet smaul
<SmaulUnix> thanks,
<tacidsky> did it work?
<SmaulUnix> doing that replaced the line that says Other Operating Systems with the .
<tacidsky> yah, Ketrel, just use amarok and then play an mp3 file, it will tell you to install the codecs, then it will install them and restart amarok
<tacidsky> SmaulUnix hm thats weird
<Ketrel> I don't have any mp3s handy I'm in synaptic trying to get everything setup
<SmaulUnix> in my menu.lst i had this
<SmaulUnix> title   .
<SmaulUnix> title Other Operating Systems
<tacidsky> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=211516
<SmaulUnix> and only the . showed on to the boot up
<tacidsky> thats a good solution!
<SmaulUnix> he has a better reason for doing it lol
<tacidsky> aw hes so nice to his daddy.
<tacidsky> so yah, do you understand what its doing?
<tacidsky> its basically making a fake kernel and fake initrd, so it wont boot anything
<SmaulUnix> ya i may try it. Not a big deal really, just trynig to be different
<tacidsky> lol and just use \t for a title! lol
<Zehava> I installed kubuntu 8.10 from live CD, everything works great, until...I try to play a game and it says I don't have opengl 2.1.  which if I"m reading correctly is due to bad or not up to date nvidia drivers.
<Zehava> So my question is how do I install nvidia drivers on kubuntu please?
<tacidsky> Zehava http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=install+nvidia+drivers+ubuntu+8.10&btnG=Google+Search&aq=1s&oq=install+nvidia+drivers+kubu
<NickPresta> !nvidia | Zehava
<ubottu> Zehava: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zehava> thanks
<qmr> I'm on ubuntu 8.04, I need kioclient ... what pkg should I install?
<tacidsky> does the Twitter widget crash on anyone else?
<Ketrel> Other than using Amarok and doing it that way, how can you get mp3 and other non-free codec support?
<NickPresta> !mp3 | Ketrel
<ubottu> Ketrel: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<runpain2> how can i auto start a gdesklet daemon like a clock without starting the whole shell where you pick the daemon from
<Zehava> how can I shut down KDM with kde4? sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop    isn't working
<Ketrel> NickPresta: thanks, that's what I was looking for
<qmr> !kioclient
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kioclient
<tacidsky> wow knowing about that script would have been nice earlier :(
<romy28> hi
<runpain2> how can i auto start a gdesklet daemon like a clock without starting the whole shell where you pick the daemon from
<runpain2> Like in ubuntu ce a bible verse shows up on desktop when you loged in
<pulaski> hello, is there a specific channel other than #apache2 on freenode for asking kubuntu apache2 confiuration questions?
<runpain2> how can i auto start a gdesklet daemon like a clock without starting the whole shell where you pick the daemon from
<runpain2> Like in ubuntu ce a bible verse shows up on desktop when you loged in
<runpain2> is there an .xsessions any where where i can add the lines   #!/bin/bash   /usr/bin/clock
<dwidmann> runpain2: you could put a .desktop file in ~/.kde/Autostart
<dwidmann> runpain2: which could actually refer to a script to be run in a terminal ... least that's how I'd do it.
<runpain2> how do i make the file please
<pulaski> Can I add an alias directive in /etc/apache2/htppd.conf so requests for files with a .php extension will, for example, be found in ~/public_html/php/index.php?
<dwidmann> runpain2: should be able to (in dolphin or konqueror) right click, create new -> link to application
<runpain2> great but i only want the bible verses to show up not the shell that shows all the chooses
<tacidsky> make a widget to do that?
<dwidmann> runpain2: erm, with graphical things the workaround with the script and terminal shouldn't usually be necessary
<runpain2> i dont have option on right clik for creat new link only text or html
<vbgunz> I cannot set a shortcut key to launch ksnapshot... anyone know why?
<tacidsky> I have no idea why
<tacidsky> doesnt printscreen bring it up?
<Neremor> hello!
<Neremor> i've a question
<tacidsky> hi9
<tacidsky> hi*
<Neremor> i gonna use compiz now but i don't know wich window manager and wich window decorator is the best...
<Neremor> which one may you recommend?
<tacidsky> which ones have you used?
<Neremor> i'm on kde so i used kwin right now
<tacidsky> its all preference. One person may say one thing, and another may say a different thing.
<Neremor> but i want one that is highly customizable...
<Neremor> i mean with your own skins
<tacidsky> Oh I've never tried skinning so I can't help you there
<Neremor> for wich one are the most skins written?
<Neremor> hm
<Neremor> np ;)
<tacidsky> check kde-look.org or gnome-look.org
<Neremor> i do but there are themes for many window decorators
<Neremor> i don't think i can use kwin as the window manager and compiz-decorator es window decorator, can i?
<Neremor> ok in kde-look the most skins are for beryl
<Neremor> but i think beryl is something like compiz but for gnome and not a real window manager?
<tacidsky> i thought beryl and compiz joined?
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubottu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<tacidsky> woo I was right :)
<dr_willis> Beryl is dead
<dr_willis> and with the new features of kde 4 -  You may want to explore them instead of messign with compiz
<dr_willis> :)
<tacidsky> I'd wait until KDE4 was less buggy.. Its been a pain to me. :(
<tacidsky> I remember my first experience with KDE4.. Some reason after every install the System fonts were HUGE, so i couldnt do anything and the windows were so small, it was very comical.
<andrew_> Hello. Please help me with soundcard mess
<Neremor> i tried them
<Neremor> and they are nice too :)
<andrew_> A have Audigy 4 and on-board Realtek. I can not hear sound from the Audigy AUX input
<Neremor> i think i can use dekorator skins without compiz?
<tacidsky> hey SmaulUnix did you ever figure out that thing you were doing with Grub ?
<andrew_> And I can make only one call from skype. After it the skype displays problem with playback
<tacidsky> try installing aumix ?
<andrew_> that is aumux?
<andrew_> sorry, what is
<tacidsky> !aumix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aumix
<tacidsky> naw thats not what you want
<andrew_> by the way which sound system should be installed, alsa or pulse auduo? Looks like I have both
<tacidsky> never heard of pulse
<tacidsky> but then again im not the best person to ask
<tacidsky> ask in ##linux
<andrew_> ok, thanks
<andrew_> and where is best place to ask about TV-tuners?
<mkquist> andrew_: have you opened alsamixer and made sure all are up?
<dlew86> anyone know how to get smb working in 8.10
<dlew86> nvm
<andrew_> mkquist: I do not have alsamixer. KMix does not fit?
<mkquist> andrew_: thats right this is kubuntu...  not sure if they are the same, but I believe you can still open alsamixer
<andrew_> mkquist: Ok, I'll install it now. I've just uninstalled pulse audio... Let me take a look
<mkquist> andrew_: open a terminal and type alsamixer
<mkquist> andrew_: have you checked out this yet? ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<andrew_> mkquist: some text-mode app appears
<andrew_> Colored as antique TMail :)
<mkquist> andrew_: should be a box with sliders and color bars, use arrow key to go side to side and move sliders up/down...
<andrew_> mkquist: I see six sliders. master, bass, tone show level about 50%  and PCM cent, front and LFE - 100%
<mkquist> andrew_: might try moving them up/down and see if it makes a difference w/you sound problem.
<mkquist> *your
<andrew_> It shows Audigy 4 and SigmaTel STAC9750 by the top
<tacidsky> I KNEW YOU WERE ALIVE!
<andrew_> mkquist: Yes, I can adjust volume in videoplayer from there. But after uninstalling pulseudio amarok becomes quiet again :( Looks like I must have both sound managers installed - alsa and pulse
<andrew_> So I have at least two problems with sound: no sound from TV-tuner, attached to AUX on Audigy and persistent problem with skype, which is able to play test sound, but fail to make calls
<mkquist> andrew_: i think you can change the driver in amarok to use another driver
<hyper_ch> JontheEchidna: are you online?
<andrew_> mkquist: Yes, I've tried to switch amarok to alsa manually: no sound. It plays only via pulseaudio
<mkquist> andrew_: hmm, well it was just a thought, cant say I've played around with amarok a whole lot...
<RandyCalifornia> what do u need to know about amarok?
<andrew_> Amarok? - It does not make sound via alsa
<RandyCalifornia> [andrew_] go to settings ---> configure amarok
<RandyCalifornia> and click where it says "OSD"
<RandyCalifornia> sorry,
<mkquist> andrew_: might wanna restate your problems for RandyCalifornia...
<RandyCalifornia> "ENGINE"
<andrew_> Randy: Yes, I'm there. What to do next?
<RandyCalifornia> and change the device
<RandyCalifornia> sorry, "OUTPUT PLUGIN"
<RandyCalifornia> try "OSS"
<andrew_> Output plugin: alsa
<RandyCalifornia> try "oss"
<andrew_> Done! No sound yet
<andrew_> How the videoplayer managed to make sounds...
<andrew_> I mean dragon player.
<vbgunz> are there any themes that help make KDE3 mix in well with KDE4 yet?
<RandyCalifornia> :S try another output
<andrew_> Which one? I've just uninstalled pulse, so Amarock now crashes if pulse selected.
<andrew_> There are these outputs: auto, pulse audio, alsa, oss, and file. That's it
<andrew_> alsa and oss are silent as a fish. Via pulse it works if pulse installed.
<RandyCalifornia> it should work with oss
<RandyCalifornia> do u have xine installed?
<andrew_> Yes
<andrew_> As I've written before it works via pulse audio
<andrew_> xine engine, not xine player
<andrew_> looks like I have to reboot the system. I'll be back soon...
<RandyCalifornia> I'm out of ideas :S
<RandyCalifornia> ok
<RandyCalifornia> so, does anyone here likes amarok?
 * _lumm does
<_lumm> :p
<RandyCalifornia> ??
<RandyCalifornia> :(
<RandyCalifornia> :'(
<RandyCalifornia> sup andrew_
<andrew_> Hello again
<RandyCalifornia> I ran out of ideas
<RandyCalifornia> does it work fine now?
<RandyCalifornia> ???
<andrew_> Randy: Unfortunately no.
<KubuntuOnIbook> have you tried xmms?
<RandyCalifornia> have you tried xmms?
<andrew_> And after reinstallation of pulse audio it fails too,
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<andrew_> Not yet.
<RandyCalifornia> like, do you get a message or no sound is coming out of amarok?
<andrew_> Not it says: xine is unable to initialize any audiodriver
<andrew_> Whan I'm trying to switch it to pulse. And it still quiet when alsa is selected
<andrew_> sorry, for misstyping "When"
<RandyCalifornia> oss is quiet too, right??
<andrew_> yes
<andrew_> But kde plays windows effects, dragon player works
<RandyCalifornia> when I get that message, I'm still able to play songs
<RandyCalifornia> install Xine Player
<RandyCalifornia> the full player
<RandyCalifornia> and then restart x-server
<RandyCalifornia> make sure the audio driver on systems settings is selected "Auto"
<RandyCalifornia> or you just may use xmms
<andrew_> Is the xine player able to work with collections, etc?
<RandyCalifornia> no, but it may solve ur problem with amarok
<andrew_> Ok, I'll try it a bit later. Now please help me with the updates. It says about 162 updates available, but fails to download them
<andrew_> It worked for 15 minutes and downloaded many files, but then it failed. I've tried several times, changing the source server
<andrew_> Any ideas about it
<andrew_> ?
<nuvias> hey if I have kubuntu 8.04 how do I upgrade to 8.10?
<hyper_ch> andrew_: what do you want to do?
<hyper_ch> nuvias: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades/Kubuntu
<nuvias> thx
<andrew_> I've just permitted the auto-update to do its job and do not annoy me anymore. But it fails to update
<hyper_ch> andrew_: open the terminal and run:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<hyper_ch> andrew_: and close synaptic and adept or whatever package manager you use
<andrew_> So, I should not trust the auto-update applet which is sitting in the tray? If so, how to get rid of it?
<hyper_ch> andrew_: where did I say you should not trust it?
<andrew_> sorry, you dont
<andrew_> you didnt
<hyper_ch> andrew_: ;) running updates from the command line gives you feedback ;)
<hyper_ch> andrew_: whether it works and where problems might be
<andrew_> Thnk you. I'll try it immediately after adept finishes current operation
<andrew_> It takes some time...
<andrew_> Sorry for my troubling you again. How to get the KDE help search working?
<andrew_> It searches only among a few manuals...
<piotreceq> How do I install an application with extension "tar.bz2"?
<RandyCalifornia> ??
<RandyCalifornia> what the heck happened?
<RandyCalifornia> ??
<piotreceq> idk
<wet>  wat is dis?!
<RandyCalifornia> hey wet!
<RandyCalifornia> idk
<RandyCalifornia> that was weird
<andrew_> tar -jxf <archive name>.tar.bz2 and then look for README or INSTALL there
<wet>  yeah
<piotreceq> aha thx
<RandyCalifornia> I cannot install mplayer, totem, amsn
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<RandyCalifornia> it says it cannot fetch some archives
<RandyCalifornia> I already did a check and same thing is happening
<Ketrel> does KDE4 not have screensavers?
<Ketrel> (lol netsplit)
<RandyCalifornia> idk
<eppan> dont your screen turn black when u leave it for a while?
<Ketrel> eppan: ye
<Ketrel> *yes
<Ketrel> I see the screensaver area
<Ketrel> there' just nothing listed
<RandyCalifornia> change the screensaver in system settings
<Ketrel> except for blank and random
<RandyCalifornia> or press "F2" and run "kcontrol"
<Ketrel> RandyCalifornia: I know where to change it, I just have none
<RandyCalifornia> :S
<eppan> Ketrel: tried apt-cashe search screensaver | grep kde ?
<Ketrel> eppan I just remembered to do that :p
<Ketrel> Why do screensavers such as "Flipscreen3d" never work?
<Ketrel> They seem to use some stock image rather than the screen.
<macjason0607> question .. if i make a folder that has mp3's into an iso .. can i just burn the iso to a cd and it will be an mp3 cd ?
<eppan> macjason0607: that will work for my mp3 player...not sure about every player
<macjason0607> hmm..
<macjason0607> eppan, i want to make multiple cd's
<Ketrel> macjason0607: is your goal to just have a CD with mp3s on it or an audio cd?
<RandyCalifornia> totem won't install :S
<RandyCalifornia> it says that the install is broken
<hyper_ch> eppan: it's cache
<eppan> ye,...typo.....cant tab commands in here :S
<andrew_> Hello again
<dwidmann_> macjason0607: yeah, or (easier), just add the files/folders you want in k3b and burn it as a data cd ... most things that can play mp3 cds will treat each folder as an album and provide functionality for switching albums
<nuvias> hey i've downloaded firefox but i must open it by some firefox script. i want to have it in internet tab or on desktop, how to do that?
<ryxxed> make a shortcut to the script, i don't get your situation completely?
<nuvias> i have unpacked the tar.bz2 file into 'firefox' folder. i have a list of weird files in it. and there's a script called 'firefox'. it always starts installation,  but it doesn't install itself
<hyper_ch> nuvias: why do you "download" firefox?
<hyper_ch> nuvias: you should install it from the repos
<hyper_ch> nuvias: sudo apt-get install firefox
<nuvias> ahaa
<eppan> nuvias: do you have attributes and premissions sett correctly?
<hyper_ch> nuvias: (1) most of the software is available in the repositories
<nuvias> i don't know, i am new in Kubuntu
<hyper_ch> nuvias: (2) you can add more repositories - if you trust them
<hyper_ch> nuvias: I'd urge you to have a read through here:  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<eppan> nuvias: it is smart to stick to the repo's for installing programs in the beginning.
<nuvias> kk
<Ketrel> Does synclient and syndaemon exist for 8.10?
<hyper_ch> Ketrel: what are they supposed to do?
<Ketrel> manage touchpad settings
<Ketrel> anyway, another question, my xorg.conf in /etc/X11 looks very empty
<Ketrel> is it in another place in 8.10?
<hyper_ch> Ketrel: that's the new way how x11 is being handled....
<dr_willis> X11 auto-configures most stuff these days
<Ketrel> Where would the load statment for the synaptics driver be located?
<peabody_> Does anyone here use news? I'm trying to find a good usenet client, and I have two simple requirements, nzb and ssl support. The program nzb SAYS it supports SSL, but it is riddled with bugs that the options interface won't close once opened, program crashes, and SSL is ONLY supported on port 443, not 119.
<Ketrel> I need to find the "Section "InputDevice""
<Ketrel> and add a line
<dr_willis> Ketrel,  for my laptops I dont need to mess with them.  I guess i could check my xorg.conf - but im pretty sure they are not listed in my machines
<dr_willis> You want to tweak the synaptics stuff?
<Ketrel> dr_willis in order to tweak it, I need to add a line
<peabody_> I've tried KLibido, but it hangs on the first queue item, and it doesn't have SSL support, and it stops the queue after about 4 files saying there's a file IO error, but there's nothing wrong with my disk. The FAQ for klibido says to delete the queue and try again, but omg how fucking annoying is it to have to requeue your entire que every 5 files?
<Ketrel> but that whole section isn't in xorg.conf anymore
<Ketrel> I need to know where it is
<dr_willis> Ketrel,  if you find a example xorg with the lines you can add them all to it.
<peabody_> I've tried wine + newleccher, which is what I'm used to but it won't install my newsleecher key under wine
<dr_willis> cut/paste the whole sexction - i think it will override any auto-detected settings
<Ketrel> but where is it now is my question
<peabody_> Buehler?
<Ketrel> dr_willis: do you know where? (it's important because if I don't disable tapping, I always screw up by accidently brushing against it)
<Ketrel> I really want to avoid running a system wide grep :(
<Mamarok> Ketrel: updatedb, then locate
<Ketrel> locate WHAT
<Ketrel> I don't know what file it's in
<Mamarok> locate thepackageyouarelookingfor
<Ketrel> I'm not looking for a package
<Mamarok> oh, then try apt-cache search
<Ketrel> I'm looking for a section in a config file
<Mamarok> Ketrel: what are you looking for exactly?
<Ketrel> I need the InputDevice section from xorg.conf as I need to add a line to it, but that section no longer exists in what ever this new way is.
<gr8n0wn> hi, all my online-games suddenly cant connect to the internet, it worked well before,any1 know what i can do to find the problem?
<Ketrel> It has to be stored somewhere
<Mamarok> Ketrel: why not add it then? you can override Xorg.conf with adding your personal settings
<Ketrel> Because I don't know exactly WHAT to override
<Mamarok> the default settings have been removed from xorg.conf a while ago
<dr_willis> Ketrel,  I recall there being some synaptic 'tweak/tools' in the repos to allow disabling of  those settings
<Mamarok> Ketrel: what laptop do you have?
<dr_willis> I bet the ubuntu/kubuntu forums also discuss this Ketrel  - ive seen many people ask about it.. My own laptp has a 'off' button on the touchpad i normally leave it off.
<Ketrel> Sony Vaio
<Ketrel> dr_willis: there ARE solutions
<Mamarok> you should have a shortcut on your laptop for disabling the touchpad then
<Mamarok> like FN with something, read the specs of your laptop
<Ketrel> I don't want to disable the touchpad
<Ketrel> I want to disable TAPPING
<Mamarok> it's hardware driven, so no need to do thid in software
<Ketrel> I still use it as a mouse
<Ketrel> Ok, let me start fresh.
<Mamarok> Ketrel: depends on your acpi settings then, not sure you can change that, did you google for your particular laptop?
<Ketrel> I wish to disable tapping, I know the command to use "synclient TapButton1=0
<dr_willis> if you find an older xorg.conf via google. or in the forums. In theory you could cut./paste the whole section to the new minimal xorg.cnf. but i do not know what setting disables it..
<Ketrel> I did this PERFECTLY in 8.04
<dr_willis> With the latest xorg.conf the synaptic drivers have been radically changed. I dont think synclient works any more
<Ketrel> I just need to enable SHMConfig
<Ketrel> That's all I need to do
<Ketrel> but I need to add it to a section in xorg that no longer exists
<Ketrel> If synclient doesn't work, why would it be included in the install without me installing it?
<dr_willis> Got your old xorg.conf handy?  You could in theory just use it...
<Ketrel> all I wish to do is enable SHMConfig
<Ketrel> I know what to do from there
<dr_willis> cut/paste an example  Section "InputDevice"
<dr_willis>    , to the end of the xorg.conf Might work.
<dr_willis> like the ones shown at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<dr_willis> person at this ForumPost.. also just added options to the end  of his xorg.conf it seems...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5720757&postcount=11
<dr_willis> !info gsynaptics
<ubottu> gsynaptics (source: gsynaptics): configuration tool for Synaptics touchpad driver of X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.14-6 (intrepid), package size 39 kB, installed size 392 kB
<dr_willis> !info ksynaptics
<ubottu> Package ksynaptics does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> Hmm.. the 'proper' way to enable SHMCOnfig seems to be documented at -->? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<Ketrel> dr_willis: the person at the forum post did what I am TRYING to do
<Ketrel> Note how he added options to the InputDevice section, a section which is MISSING from mine
<Ketrel> the reason I can't add it is becasue I don't know what to put for some of them, such as device
<dr_willis> You cut/paste the WHOLE section from his notes to the end of the xorg.conf  - is what i am gathering from the forums.
<dr_willis> as for specific options that are unknown.. i would say comment them out.. and let  X auto-set them
<Ketrel> Option		"Device"	"/dev/psaux"
<Ketrel> even that one
<Ketrel> is my touch pad definitely /dev/psaux?
<dr_willis> every touchpad ive seen is /dev/psaux
<dr_willis> on 3 laptops...
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> hello, how do i define a vpn connection, i want to connect to my university's network
<dr_willis> cant say that ive ever used VPN sorry
<dr_willis> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<dr_willis> KDE might have some gui/front ends also..    but thats all i know on the topic
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> thanks
<Ketrel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig <---- that worked
<Ketrel> and as a result, I can use the synclient command
<Ketrel> which also works now
<dr_willis> And thats  Proberly the 'best' fix for the issue in 8.10 also
<eagles0513875> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.18.2-1ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 204 kB, installed size 316 kB
<Ketrel> I guess I'll throw a shmconfig.fdi file on my flash drive
<eagles0513875> !info libcurl3
<ubottu> libcurl3 (source: curl): Multi-protocol file transfer library (OpenSSL). In component main, is optional. Version 7.18.2-1ubuntu4 (intrepid), package size 214 kB, installed size 424 kB
<Ketrel> What's up with the tray icons getting messed up
<Ketrel> the non-kde ones
<ubuntu__> plz help. i have kubuntu 8.10 and running Compiz Fusion. When i switch something like "Bicubic Filter" on (in compiz) my system crashed and now i can't see graphic screen :( any suggestions? i'm from Live CD now
<nyte> hi, how can i insatll adobe flash player für firefox?
<ubuntu__> how can i switch this to "off" or how can i disable Compiz at start up, to my native kubuntu
<ryxxed> uh
<ryxxed> just remove the packages
<ryxxed> actually, wait
<ryxxed> if you reinstall them later, you'll still get the bicubic
<luedze> #rpa
<ubuntu__> ryxxed:  if i remove settings folder from my home folder?
<ryxxed> you could try it
<ryxxed> experiment
<stdin> I'd recommend removing ~/.compizconfig/ to reset the config
<nyte> anyone knows a german kubuntu help chat?
<eagles0513875> ryxxed experimenting sometimes is recipe for disaster in linux world
<eagles0513875> !de | nyte
<ubottu> nyte: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nyte> ty
<ryxxed> you can always just ctrl + alt + t
<eagles0513875> nyte i thought i mis read that
<ryxxed> full screen terminal is awesome
<ubuntu__> there is a folder named ".compiz" in my home folder
<ubuntu__> delete that?
<webas> how to unplugg ipod correctly.. if i unplug it..still i cant remove it
<dr_willis> ubuntu__,  you could move it.. :)
<dr_willis> webas,  Huh?  You proberly want to unmount it  in the menus, or safely remove, or whatever terms they use these days.. first - then physcally unplug the device
<webas> i want to safely remove whatever the word is :)
<dr_willis> ive seen the terms 'eject' 'safely remove' 'unmount' and others used in different GUI/Tools...
<dr_willis> no idea what kde4 uses at this time
<andrew_> Hello
<Mamarok> hi
<andrew_> Help me please with my TV-tuner. Today I have installed updates and TV time has stopped displaying channels.
<MrOtacon> Hello. I wonder if someone can help me please. I have created a kai.desktop file to launch a program called Xlink Kai. Its executable is /usr/sbin/kaiengine. I have added my kai.desktop file (located in /usr/share/applications/kde4/) to a panel so i can quick launch it. However - the program must be run with root rights. It runs fine, if I enter the password, but i do not want to enter the password - i want it to run as
<MrOtacon> root, but not prompt for password. How do i do this?  I have tried to "sudo visudo" and added the line: "user    ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/kaiengine", but it still prompts for password
<andrew_> RandyCalifornia: I won, My Amarok is working now!
<andrew_> ...after uninstalling pulseaudio and editing alsa.conf manually
<andrew_> Does anybody have a working analog TV-tuner? Please help
<dr_willis> MrOtacon,  you may want to reread/check some sudo tutoials - i think you can set up what you want  with the proper sudo options.   OR as a 'bad' way.. (not reccomended) , you could set the suid bit on the executable so every user can run it and that app runs as root.
<MrOtacon> dr_willis: How do i do that - i want every user to be able to access it without needing root rights
<dr_willis> set the suid bit on the executable
<dr_willis> chmod +s /whatever/binary
<dr_willis> this could be considered a HUGE SECURITY risk
<dr_willis> oh add a sudo to the front of that command line. :P
<MrOtacon> ty.. what are the major consequences of me doing this?
<dr_willis> If for example.. that program can launch a  terminal, or other tasks.. they WILL be running as root.. thus that program could delete/change/remove/ most anythying on the system
<MrOtacon> ahhh - ty... don't really want to do that. Lol
<MrOtacon> they have the ability to open a firefox window through the app... dont want them having root access in firefox
<dr_willis> SUDO has a lot of features people dont ever try/learn/read about.. :) thers a lot more to it then just a command ya tack in front of 'root' commands
<MrOtacon> :)
<dr_willis> Firfox would be ran as root I belive..  actually you may want to double check that...
<dr_willis> Im pretty sure it would be ran as root
<MrOtacon> ok - ty... I'm gonna go and read up on sudo properly
<MrOtacon> thanks for help
<dr_willis> i find varioud web sites with sudo config examples.. to be more clear then the docs/man pages at times
<ubuntu__> i want to chat with my gmail account in kopete what should i do
<nahy> i want to chat with my gmail account in kopete what should i do
<nahy> doesn't anybody help me?
<dr_willis> I dont know enough about Kopete to tutor you on its usseage.. i wouls say check its docs...
<dr_willis> It may or may not be able to use gmail chat.
<nahy> thank you!
<hyper_ch> nahy: have some patience... nobody is paid here to help you
<dr_willis> whch  of coruse.. should of been step 1 :)  - but People seem to forget about documetation these days
<nahy> i know
<dr_willis> Ive never used the gmail chat stuff yet ..
 * dr_willis lives on IRC
<eagles0513875> !jabber
<ubottu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Pidgin (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<eagles0513875> nahy i think thats the protocol u use for gtalk
<nahy> when i want sign in it doesn't have gtalk option
<Nalleman> What is the best way to install Skype to a kubuntu system?
<dr_willis> from medibuntu repos
<dr_willis> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<nahy> i'm going to install pidgin and use it instead of kopete
<ryxxed> pidgin is much better, yeah
<dr_willis> !skype
<dr_willis> doh
<Ketrel> What's up with the tray icons getting messed up in kde4, the seem to get corrupted, and go blank sometimes
<Mamarok> Ketrel: you have a Nvidia card?
<hyper_ch> JontheEchidna: the KDE 4.2 PPA repo gives me this error:  http://phpfi.com/388271
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: try to override it
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: how?
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: dpkg -i --force-overwrite and the adress of the kjots source on your computer_
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kjots_4%3a4.1.80-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2_amd64.deb
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: still this won't help with the packages itself
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: it will install the kjots package, yes
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: I know... kdepim also works without kjots
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: but the problem lies in the packaged .deb files... I don't think I'm the only one who gets that :)
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: and that error messages doesn't come from the ppa source
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: from what then?
<Mamarok> it's a packaging error, and it takes some time and manpower to repackage it, so be patient :)
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: that's a dpkg message
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: an error in the packages... isn't that what I said?
<Mamarok> hm, yes :)
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: :) well, I didn't know where else to post about this issue.... and apachelogger told me that JontheEchidna is the maintainer of the PPA KDE 4.2 repo
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: I think he knows about that already, as others have posted the same errors here too
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: ok :)
<Mamarok> oO, new nightly builds :)
<hyper_ch> nighly builds?
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: nightly builds?
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: kde-nightly, the neon project
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: are there also .deb files or all source?
<Mamarok> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: I currently use:  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: maybe I should try neon
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: it's more stable for me at least
<Mamarok> but it's alocal installation, doesn't touch your current kde
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: install it then logout and login eith the Neon session
<Mamarok> *with
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: gotta add this to my sources list generator :)
<Ketrel> Mamarok, yes I have an nvidia card
<Ketrel> it happened prior to drivers
<Mamarok> Ketrel: that's happening here too, but is gone with the neon build, so maybe that plasma bug got fixed :)
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: added :)
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: :)
<Mamarok> sure you will like it :)
<hyper_ch> I still need a html/css junkie :)
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: you happen to know any?
<Ketrel> Mamarok: neon build?
<Ketrel> wait don't answer yet
<nuvias> how can I check what version of Kubuntu I have?
<olskolirc> hey guys where do I go to learn how to make plasma themes please?
<exally> where do i learn to be 1337 at ubuntu?
<exally> fuck it this geek shit doesn't suit me
<hyper_ch> exally: what does 1337 mean?
<exally> goodbye
<olskolirc> #ubuntu exally
<Tm_T> exally: son, no cursing
<exally> i can't even quit this application.... it justs stays there :(
<exally> i fail
<Tm_T> hi funky
<olskolirc> ps -u username exally and then kill the pid
<olskolirc> i use kill -9 and then the number but i heard -9 was not a good option to use all the time
<Tm_T> indeed
<olskolirc> hey guys where do I go to learn how to make plasma themes please?
<Tm_T> olskolirc: I'
<olskolirc> ?
<hyper_ch> any html/css guru in here that wants to give a try at cleaning up the most ugly website on the whole internet?
<Tm_T> I'd say techbase.kde.org/Plasma
<olskolirc> lets see how ugly hyper_ch
<Tm_T> olskolirc: sorry, slipped enter
<olskolirc> lol
<hyper_ch> olskolirc: http://sourceslist.simplylinux.ch  --> I'm just not bothered for design... I just need functionality ;)
<olskolirc> try #html
<olskolirc> oh im not clicking that
<hyper_ch> ^^
<olskolirc> ive never heard of a ch extension
<Tm_T> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Tm_T> hmmm (:)
<hyper_ch> olskolirc: I guess you haven't heard of a lot of extensions
<hyper_ch> olskolirc: you know what .dk is?
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: denmark
<hyper_ch> olskolirc: or .es ?
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: espana
<hyper_ch> olskolirc: .ce
<hyper_ch> olskolirc: .cr
<hyper_ch>  :)
<Tm_T> hyper_ch: and this is slipping to offtopic (;)
<hyper_ch> olskolirc: but you don't know what .ch is :(
<Ketrel> Ok, now you can tell me what neon build means :p
<Tm_T> !neon | Ketrel
<ubottu> Ketrel: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<hyper_ch> !.ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<olskolirc> !clipper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clipper
<olskolirc> !ch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch
<Ketrel> oh ack, I don't want to use that, I'll wait until it hits stable lol
<olskolirc> i was running kde4.2 and its awesome but too unstable i just lost my whole system behind it
<Tm_T> olskolirc: glad it all works fine here (:
<olskolirc> im still rebuilding
<hyper_ch> olskolirc: .ch --> Switzerland (confoederatio helvetica)
<olskolirc> my plasma kept crashing
<olskolirc> #html can help you hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> olskolirc: ^^
<Ketrel> what version is in 8.10?
<olskolirc> kde4.1 Ketrel
<Ketrel> ah ok
<olskolirc> its stable
<Mamarok> olskolirc: 4.1.3 I guess?
<olskolirc> but you can't do much with the panels and other things we did in 3.5.  that all comes out in 4.2 stable realease in january
<olskolirc> yes i guess Mamarok
<fighterpilot> hi
<olskolirc> hi
<fighterpilot> anybody have iluminated keyboad media-tech?
<fighterpilot> i got a problem putting it to shine
<Mamarok> nope, not me
<fighterpilot> when X is not open, it works, when it is, id does not. the light starts when you press the scroll lock key? any ides?
<Mamarok> fighterpilot: and not many others I'd say, as this is quite expensive stuff
<fighterpilot> it is not. i got it as a gift :)
<kristina> hi, how I disactivate the confirm logout dialog?
<fighterpilot> i think you cannot kristina
<kristina> fighterpilot: I did on my laptop, an option somewhere in system settings I think, but don't remember how :)
<fighterpilot>  kristinaoh, stupi dme
<fighterpilot> goto kcontrol>kde components>session manager
<kristina> ah got it
<olskolirc> where do I go to learn how to make plasma themes?
<kristina> session manager
<fighterpilot> yep
<fighterpilot> :)
<kristina> thanks anyhow fighterpilot :)
<fighterpilot> np kristina
<olskolirc> oh good theres another girl
<olskolirc> hi hi
<fighterpilot> anyone knows how do i edit custom commands for a keyboard?
<olskolirc> i don't have a clue fighterpilot
<fighterpilot> ok
<jussi01> !shortcuts | fighterpilot
<ubottu> fighterpilot: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<olskolirc> !plasma
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasma
<olskolirc> !plasmoids
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoids
<olskolirc> !plasmoid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plasmoid
<hyper_ch> !widget
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widget
<jussi01> !botabuse > olskolirc
<ubottu> olskolirc, please see my private message
<olskolirc> !stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<olskolirc> !stupid |ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<jussi01> olskolirc: please dont abuse the bot
<olskolirc> jussi01, where do i go to learn how to make plasma themes
<olskolirc> i looked all over the internet
<jussi01> olskolirc: obviously not :D go to google, type: "how to make plasma themes" then click on the third one... ;)
<jussi01> easy link: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development/Tutorials/Plasma/Theme
<olskolirc> wow thanks jussi01
<jussi01> no probs :D
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: is the nightly amarok build submitting data to last fm?
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: I don't know, I use SVN
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: oh ok
<Mamarok> but then, as nightly is using SVN also, it should :)
<nahy> hi. i want to know if kubuntu 8.04 is long time support?
<hyper_ch> nahy: it is
<nahy> ok i just installed it and like it
<hyper_ch> nahy: any reason why you went for the LTS version and not current one?
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: seems the nightly building is not submitting to last.fm... at least not to me
<nahy> because 8.10 doesn't match with my hardware
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: it does, but only from the collection, not when you play streams
<hyper_ch> nahy: with what hardware?
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: I play collections
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: the PPA amarok 2 version did submit
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: but not anymore
<nahy> i think it's the problem with my graphic card
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: http://www.lastfm.de/user/hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> nahy: what video card?
<nahy> i have an onboard gfx
<hyper_ch> nahy: so have I :)
<hyper_ch> nahy: but what onboard do you have?
<hyper_ch> nahy: did you try 8.10?
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: it does with SVN, so normally Nightly should as it's a svn snapshot
<nahy> intel
<Mamarok> nahy: that definitely works with Intrepid!
<nahy> and i tried 8.10
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: I don't get any error at all.. which is strange... so I don't even know if it tries to submit
<hyper_ch> nahy: intel should work on 8.10
<nahy> my splash screen was freezing
<nahy> at the very first use
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: sometimes the last.fm server doesn't show your stas very fast, mybe wait another few minutes
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: been waiting for half an hour already
<Mamarok> nahy: disable desktop-effects
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: and amarok 1 used to show in the bottom bar that it submits... I can't see that in amarok 2 anymore
<nahy> i couldnt even sign in
<Mamarok> let's see if the bot knows something:
<Mamarok> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<nahy> i couldnt even sign in
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: no, it doesn't show
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: take the Amarok discussion to #amarok, it's getting cluttered here :)
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: :)
<nahy> i have my intrepid at home and it works great but at work i use hardy
<Mamarok> nahy: did you try to start wit a new .kde/ folder in your home?
<nahy> i said my friend :i couldnt even sign in
<nahy> log in
<nahy> i meant
<Mamarok> nahy: you mean no login on the command line possible?
<nahy> oh no
<nahy> there was but i didn't use it
<Mamarok> then something else is borked, that has nothing to do with your graphic card
<nahy> ok
<Mamarok> nahy: you should run in failsafe mode to see what errors you get
<nahy> but im cool with hardy
<Mamarok> then stay with hardy :)
<nahy> i tried it and it said your x is damaged
<nahy> thumbs up
<Mamarok> nahy: try reinstall teh Xorg drivers then
<Mamarok> *the
<nahy> aha
<nahy> something else: how can i use kopete to sign in to Gtalk
<nahy> ?
<webas> hello..can anyone tell me what the hell is going in adept :( im very dissapointed and frustrated... in adept i write example - amarok... to install it..and then i press apply changes.. and then adept downloads 100mb and installs who knows what :(
<jussi01> nahy: have you set it to use gtalk? ie. in settings, accounts
<nahy> oh no im gonna find it
<jussi01> webas: first,calm down! :) then, tell me what exactly is the problem? that it installs a lot of stuff?
<webas> yess..on intrepid new kde 4.1 official.. if i select to install for php or apache...or only one any program, it downloads always so much mb..100mb..70mb.. why? :D
<RurouniJones> Possibly because it is installing updates while it is at it
<jussi01> webas: I suspect it is because apt is now set to install recommends as well
<RurouniJones> Or because it is downloading dependencies that the progra,m you requested ned
<RurouniJones> Or that
<webas> second thing.. if i want to refresh new list of all programs that adept offers..it downloads 10mb.. on old 3.5kde it downloads maybe 1mb.. i mean very fastly..i dont want to use so much bandwitch :|
<nahy> jussi01: i couldnt find any gtalk in accounts sorry
<jussi01> nahy: sorry, forgot to mention gtalk is jabber ;)
<nahy> aha
<nahy> thanks
<vlad_> Привет всем!
<Soliloquial> for some reason, gtk-window-decorator is decorating my windows in kde. how do I get this back to default behavior?
<pmasho> how do I create another user with su privelages.. there aint no checkbox like in ubuntu which says "admin the system" ?
<Mamarok> Soliloquial: system settings, appearance
<hyper_ch> pmasho: add him to the "admin" group
<nahy> thank you all bye
<Mamarok> nahy: :)
<Tm_T> Soliloquial: mkdir ~/.config/autostart/removed/ && mv ~/.config/autostart/* ~/.config/autostart/removed/
<Tm_T> Soliloquial: logout ... login, see if it's fixed
<pmasho> hyper_ch: ta ;-)
<hyper_ch> pmasho: ta?
<pmasho> hyper_ch: thankyou, it worked
<hyper_ch> pmasho: :)
<Tm_T> Soliloquial: let me know how did it go
<Soliloquial> Tm_T, thanks
<Tm_T> worked?
<Soliloquial> I'll try that
<Tm_T> ah
<Soliloquial> there's no such folder autostart
<olskolirc> plasma theme instructions talk a lot about svg.  what is svg?
<Soliloquial> olskolirc: it's a vector image format using xml....you can make svgs in inkscape or by coding them by hand
<olskolirc> create an image and save as .svg Soliloquial ?
<webas> anyone can tell me how to to make php-mysql-apache work in kubuntu? what to search in adept ? what to install?
<jussi01> !lamp | webas
<ubottu> webas: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<webas> thanks
<jussi01> :)
<olskolirc> i heard lamp wasn't cool to install
<Soliloquial> olskolirc, you have to use a vector image editor to save svgs such as inkscape, but that will work
<jussi01> olskolirc: the vector image editor in kde is called Karbon ;)
<Soliloquial> ok
<jussi01> !info karbon
<ubottu> karbon (source: koffice): a vector graphics application for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.6.3-6ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 951 kB, installed size 3364 kB
<olskolirc> i just downloaded that one too and krita.  how do I take a look at an svg file anyone?
<jussi01> olskolirc: just open it with karbon or inksacpe
<stefanjrklb> hello :)
<olskolirc> nevermind i got it
<jussi01> hello stefanjrklb
<stefanjrklb> I have question for some experience users of any distribution of linux:)
<jussi01> !ask | stefanjrklb
<ubottu> stefanjrklb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<stefanjrklb> do you know some web sites for some new users
<stefanjrklb> ?
<stefanjrklb> ok, next time I will know that :)
<jussi01> !docs | stefanjrklb
<ubottu> stefanjrklb: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<olskolirc> you could try linuxcommand.org stefanjrklb
<stefanjrklb> I will see :)
<webas> when i sudo tasksel - select lamp server -.. i get error : aptitude failed (e100)
<hyper_ch> stefanjrklb: and also search for:   "fosswire linux cheat sheet"  and "fosswire ubuntu cheat sheet"
<webas> why i cant --- sudo apt-get install apache2 ..any help? error is - "..couldnt lock administrator folder"
<webas> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) ||| E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<stefanjrklb> thx guys :)
<sgroi135> anyone here have any exp with Nepenthes>
<stefanjrklb> I will help start useing Linux :)
<jussi01> webas: do you have adept open?
<Mamarok> webas: are you running another instance of aptitude or adept or whatever apt-get frontend
<Mamarok> ?
<webas> i closed everything..even log out'ed once
<jussi01> !aptfix | webas
<ubottu> webas: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<webas> thanks
<webas> well i was trying sudo tasksel install lamp-server but for 10mins it was at 0percent so i turned terminal off.. :)
<webas> it always is on 0%
<bubu> slt a tous
<Soliloquial> can someone help me figure out why windows in kde are being decorated by gtk?
<yosi> any indonesian here?
<bazhang> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<eagles0513875> ryxxed :)
<webas> hello is it possible somehow download all those apt-get programs i want to download.. but not to install just download..and put in cd or flash usb to offline pc to install same things?
<zhouren> 1
<zhouren> 2
<zhouren> 3
<zhouren> 4
<zhouren> 5
<zhouren> 6
<Tm_T> zhouren: ok
<zhouren> ............
<jussi01> !offline | webas
<ubottu> webas: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ (now with Intrepid support)
<murchadh> Webas: Aptitude install -d
<webas> ah yes.. i got same help with -d only now i cant find where it saved
<murchadh> webas: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ShaunR> How can I allow my user -rw access to another users account, for all future files? Chmod or Chown only does existent files, correct?
<ShaunR> does it deal with "umask"or something
<ubuntu__> hi, i'm trying to install kubuntu 8.10 but my menu.lst is empty (in fact there is only memtest)
<hyper_ch> ShaunR: make him member of that other user's group
<hyper_ch> ShaunR: and then set umask to give group write permissions
<kevin> hello all... how can  I check to see if my computer  had recognized a new  web cam that I just plugged into a usb port? thanks!
<hyper_ch> kevin: try to run it :)
<ShaunR> hyber_ch: what do you mean, set umask to give group write permissions? If we're talking about the user i want to write to, it would be in it's own group, and would naturaly have -rw access to its own user space
<hyper_ch> ShaunR: you need to make user2 also a member of he group of user1 and you need to set umask in such a way that new files will be created with group write access
<ShaunR> hyber_ch: and user2 would be the one that wants to write to user1,correct?
<kevin>  actually............I wanted to see if the pc would recognize the camera so I could search for the driver. I know that it  does not work on kopete
<kevin> there is a terminal command to search for plugged in devices, at least I think there is, but I do not know what it si
<jiang> hello everyone   i am coming....
<jiang> is anybody here?
<Tm_T> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubuntu__> is kde 4.2 functional ?
<Tm_T> ubuntu__: is here (:)
<ubuntu__> ?
<eagles0513875> its still beta
<ubuntu__> but functionnal or not ?
<eagles0513875> wont be released till january if im not mistaken
<ubuntu__> lol
<eagles0513875> i dont know
<eagles0513875> im using stable 4.1.3
<ubuntu__> because hardy, intrepid were stable in beta (for ubuntu)
<eagles0513875> ubuntu__ i would ask in kde channel
<eagles0513875> #kde
<murchadh> kevin: lsusb
<ubuntu__> ok
<ShaunR> hyper_ch: ?
<Mamarok> rniamo: if you want a pretty stable snapshot of kde 4.2, use kde-nightly
<Mamarok> !neon | rniamo
<ubottu> rniamo: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<webas> how to install same files in another pc..that i got from Aptitude install -d ?
<kevin> lsusb...thanks
<jiang_> #ubuntu-cn
<Zehava> I installed compiz-fusuion, or attempted to, through adepts gui and now when I login I get black screen, the desktop flashes for a moment, then it's black.  How can I uninstall compiz and it's components from command line please
<ryxxed> did you install all the dependencies?
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get remove compiz
<Zehava> ryxxed not sure if I got the dependencies or not, I used the package manager from teh gui, it installed what ever it selected.
<Zehava> JontheEchidna trying that now
<ryxxed> sudo apt-get install  compiz compizconfig-settings-manager  compiz-kde compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra  emerald librsvg2-common
<ryxxed> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<Zehava> testing ryxxed will have to restart in a few, but ther were many of those I didn't have yet
<Zehava> how can I restart X from the console?
<ryxxed> ctrl + alt + backspace
<ryxxed> oh
<ryxxed> wait, never mind
<ShaunR> to start it I think it'sjust 'startx'
<ShaunR> or something
<DoubleD84> I'm having some issues with power management. More so the fact that my monitor turns off every 15 minutes. I'm running KDE 3.5.10 and I've been using kPowerSave but the settings don't seem to change anything. i've tried modifying the monitor time out in kcontrol under peripherals but it won't let me change it, even under administrator mode. Anyone have any ideas?
<Zehava> it shows my login screen fine, shows loading up fine, then flashes the desktop for a quick moment and screen goes black
<webas> you have radeon zehava ?
<Zehava> nvidia  And everything on the vid has worked fine till I loaded compiz
<Zehava> crud
<ShaunR> To set it so every newly created file inside User 1 grants r/w/ex access to User2... Would I just ssh into User1 and then run 'umask 0000' to get permissions 777 on that entire userspace? I added User 2 to User1's group
<BluesKaj> howdy
<graczyk> o loo
<Zehava> Okay, so installing all of that ryxxed, so I uninstalled all of it again and I still have a black desktop can't see anything
<Zehava> I can see my mouse...it moves around fine, but it's like there's a black layer over the desktop it's self
<ryxxed> well, it's not a dependancy issue then
<ryxxed> maybe you messed up the gui
<ryxxed> try reinstalling kde
<Zehava> how do I go about doing that?
<Zehava> I have kde4
<michael_> how in the world do i get the wired network to stay connected when i first start kubuntu
<Zehava> michael_ not sure, never had mine disconnect
<michael_> well i have to tell the wireless network icon to go to wired everytime i log into kubuntu
<michael_> and this something i don't care for, it should be connected the moment i log in without having to tell it
<Soliloquial> what is the name of the kde window decorator?
<michael_> i am using kubuntu 8.04 and the icon is knetwork manager
<ShaunR> i thought it was just "Kde Window Decorator"
<ShaunR> at least that's what the compiz-fusion icon says
<Tm_T> Kwin
<Tm_T> if you mean it
<Soliloquial> yes, thank you
<michael_> thats why i am not a linux user. its a nice operating system but it hate modems and sound cards
<ShaunR> yeah but kwin is the window manager, they are not one in the same, are they?
<ShaunR> michael_: more like the modems and soundcards hate it
<hyper_ch> michael_: it's not that linux hates those things.. it's like hardware manufacturer don't like linux
<michael_> some help this channel is. giving me all the specs but what the problem
<lokys009> http://pastie.org/338865 any help???
<michael_> there is no way i am going to use kubuntu 8.1 it won't even save my screen resolution. 800x600 at 85hz
<michael_> its nice though i am not on dialup!!
<michael_> its stupid for a stupid dialup modems, that runs very slow the manufacterurs won't release the source code for those modems
<michael_> yet the network cards use the sam basic chips  alot of them do and everyone works with linux
<eagles0513875> michael_ are you using a winmodem
<michael_> no no!! thats the last resort.
<webas> well..feel free to try mandriva or opensuse.. still its linux side..not windows :>
<michael_> i am on dsl
<michael_> so it converts to ethernet
<michael_> if i was on dialup i would not be using no linux
<michael_> because no linux that i tried support those old ancient things dialup modems
<sali> why if i have downloaded 2 different flash players i still can't view flash objects?
<michael_> the only problem i am having with kubuntu is geting the wired network to stay connected when i first log into kubuntu
<michael_> i tried to going into network settings and telling it auto start when computer starts but still no help
<michael_> manually have to tell knetwork manager that i am using wired not wireless.
<Soliloquial> how can I stop compiz from trying to load at startup on kde?
<hyper_ch> I prefer WICD over knetwork manager
<michael_> well that is what starts with kubuntu by default when i installed it
<michael_> i wouldn't need to use no network managers at all because before i installed kubuntu 8.04 it defaulted to wired by default
<michael_> now since i installed 8.04 i have to manually connect it everytime.
<michael_> other then that no crashes with kubuntu
<michael_> would there be any suggestions for this network problem or not.
<sali> how do i move files as a root?
<cumulus007> sudo rm
<michael_> you may want to start konqueror
<sali> hmm
<michael_> kdesudo konqueror if you are using kubuntu
<michael_> alt f2 to bring up run command
<michael_> be extremely careful when using this as root, because you can delete files needed to help linux run right
<sali> ok
<sali> the 3rd method helped me
<michael_> you running kubuntu or ubuntu
<sali> k
<Mamarok> sali: don't move files as root elsewhere than in your home folder
<Mamarok> else you might break your installation
<michael_> i am running kubuntu because i like the kde interface, same thing as ubuntu
<michael_> mamarok i had to move files as root, because there was so much junk starting so sometimes you don't have a choice
<Mamarok> michael_: hm, I don't have junk around here, running all the cleanups regularily as cron jobs
<k25> hi there, anyone from Poland?
<ubuntu__> hello
<ubuntu__> I was looking for the xorg.conf in kubuntu live cd
<ubuntu__> I found a file
<ubuntu__> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu__> but it's not it
<ubuntu__> where is the real xorg configuration file?
<michael_> you don't want to mess with that file xorg it is all auto controlled
<dennister_> hey channel, flash is driving me nuts...anyone gota definitive fix?
<michael_> what browser you running dennister
<SeanTater> Since ubuntu had everything pre-configured with my wifi - how do I know what driver I'm using (I'd like to try ad-hoc for fun)
<dennister_> firefox...new install for someone else...flashplugin-nonfree doesn't install because of 404 error; tried adobeflash 10, too, doesn't work, and yet synaptic says these 2 are installed
<ubuntu__> michael_: autocontrolled? and how can I get the xorg.conf itself?
<ubuntu__> I cannot?
<kurumin> Opa
<michael_> copy the flash file directly into firefo/plugins
<webas> how to test if mysql works fine ?
<michael_> wherever you installed firefox to
<dennister_> michael_: at the moment, I've purged both; when I type in about:plugins in firefox the only mention of flash is in libtotem-basic-plugin.so
<amerigo> hello
<michael_> ok where is your plugin directory, i can manually send you the files necessary so that it will work right
<michael_> kubntu or ubuntu never did bother to install the drivers for playing media files or flash
<michael_> so i copied them from my old vector linux and walla
<Tm_T> err
<Tm_T> !mp3 | michael_
<ubottu> michael_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amerigo> I got a problem installing kubuntu 8.04 on an old PC (300Mhz) ... on this I can see USB port... what it means?
<dennister_> michael_: I have no idea on this machine :) new install, and i'm so used to flash 9 working i've forgotten where the directory is
<michael_> i know, thats why before i installed this new kubuntu and messing trying to locate the plugins i copied them
<michael_> and put them back into firefox/plugins and walla
<michael_> because it is a bitch trying to find those driverw
<michael_> until you know where the plugin directory is i cannot help you no further.
<michael_> on my kubuntu my firefox/plugins is /opt/firefox/plugins
<michael_> because i manually installed it there.
<Tm_T> michael_: why can't you do it thru package manager?
<dennister_> michael_: k...perhaps /usr...i'll search :)
<michael_> because trust me i reinstalled ubuntu and those drivers should be included but they aren't trust me
<Tm_T> michael_: no
<michael_> i tried the same thing to using package manger
<michael_> so instead of pissing around i took a little action ahead of time, copy the freakin drivers to a usb flash drive
<michael_> i can send you all those plugins but before i can you just need to find the plugins thats all.
<michael_> trust me i been with linux for while and by default those plugins are a pain to install. and trying locate the driver, they want you to compile them yourself, no thank you
<michael_> you will catch on what i am trying to say soon if you think about it.
<michael_> if you the plugins i can send them to you direct but you will have to locate the plugins.
<amerigo> I got a problem installing kubuntu 8.04 on an old PC (300Mhz) ... on this I can see USB port... what it means? Perhaps ... on /proc/bus/usb there's no presence of any usb devices...
<amerigo> i had to install driver for them manually
<amerigo> ???
<amerigo> BIOS trouble?
<amerigo> Driver missing....?
<amerigo> Have some tips for me?
<michael_> were you able to locate the plugins TM_T
<webas> how to test if mysql works fine ?
<olivier_> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<michael_> these are the plugins you need, put these in your plugins
<michael_> no viruses because its linux not windows ehehe
<michael_> i tried so no acceptence Tm screw it!!!
<DexterLB> anybody home?
<hyper_ch> no
<michael_> .............................
<DexterLB> I'm having a problem with kttsd
<DexterLB> after porting to kde4 the filters don't work
<DexterLB> anyone else have this bug?
<dennister_> michael_: ok, the only mozilla plugins that are now installed (libjavaplugin.so) seem to be duplicated in /usr/lib/firefox and /usr/lib/mozilla...i do have an empty /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree directory...should i delete that empty directory?
<DexterLB> grr
<michael_> well i will send you the file and unzip these into your plugins and should have everything you need
<michael_> i need to know are yo using firefox 3.04
<michael_> or a older version
<hyper_ch> dennister_: kubuntu-restricted-extra installed?
<dennister_> michael_: yes, 3.04
<michael_> let me guess you, used the apt get install or do a  manual install
<michael_> only reason i am asking because i did a manual install and giving you the specs before i can send the files
<michael_> because /usr/lib and /usr/mozilla relate to a old firefox.
<ubuntu__> I was looking for the xorg.conf in kubuntu live cd... where is written? in which file? it's not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dennister_> hyper_ch: actually, while i prefer kubuntu and this channel in particular, this new install is for a kid's xmas present, so it's ubuntu and edubuntu......firefox was therefore installed by default, and I've tried many ways of getting flash installed, apt-get, repositories, etc.
<michael_> dennister could i make a simple suggestion, do a manual firefox 3.04
<michael_> then i will give you the plugins and you don't have to mess around hunting.
<dennister_> right now flash has been purged, and i was looking for support before i tried installing flash *again* for the 10th time
<michael_> like install firefox to your home directory.
<captainbraille> Hello, anyone else have a problem installing Amarok? I can't even get it to show up in my Adept list
<michael_> i give up
<dennister_> michael, so I should simply purge the default install of firefox?
<michael_> go ahead
<ubuntu__> I was looking for the xorg.conf in kubuntu live cd... where is written? in which file? it's not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<michael_> and get the orignal file from firefox.com
<michael_> unzip it and install it into a directory of your choice.
<michael_> dennister_ you know how to make a icon for it or not
<dennister_> michael_: yes, i think i remember how to make an icon
<dystopianray> is there an amarok 2.0 repo for 8.10?
<michael_> ok :) don't worry you will be onyour way here soon dennister
<michael_> just take it step at a time
<hyper_ch> dennister_: did you install then ubuntu-restricted-extra?
<rniamo> hi, i have no vmlinuz after an install from kubuntu iso
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: there is
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: wanna be bleeding edge amarok 2 or not so bleeding edge?
<michael_> trust me hyper_ch i serach high and low for those plugins'
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: what's the difference? nightly build vs. release build?
<michael_> i simply copied them from my old linus and don't have to piss around hunting them or compiling
<captainbraille> I tried "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main" from the Kubuntu site, but when I 'fetch current package list' it doesn't appear
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: yes
<dennister_> michael_: firefox has been uninstalled, although I'm sure there's still bits of it hanging around...
<hyper_ch> michael_: flash is simple installed with ubuntu-restricted-extra and flashnonfreeplugin
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: I think the release build will suffice
<hyper_ch> dystopianray: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.0
<dystopianray> hyper_ch: oh thanks, i was there earlier but didn't scroll down enough for the install instructions
<jussi01> captainbraille: where did you put that deb line?
<rniamo> where could i foind vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic
<captainbraille> jussi01: 'edit software sources' clicked on 'Third-Party Software' tab, clicked on 'Add' and the box is checked
<Mamarok> rniamo: you mean on your hard disk or in wich repository?
<rniamo> Mamarok : on hard disk after installation
<Mamarok> rniamo: in /boot
<rniamo> Mamarok : yes
<captainbraille> jussi01: do you need a gpg key for the repository?
<rniamo> i have only : abi-2.6.27-7-generic     System.map-2.6.27-7-generic config-2.6.27-7-generic  vmcoreinfo-2.6.27-7-generic memtest86+.bin
<agapito> quel'è la pagina in italiano?
<Mamarok> rniamo: did you install it?
<Mamarok> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rniamo> Mamarok : i've install kubuntu
<rniamo> 8.10
<Mamarok> agapito: ^^
<Mamarok> rniamo: yes, but if you haven't installed that package you will not find it
<rniamo> Mamarok : normally it's not a package
<rniamo> it's installed by default
<rniamo> in fact the problem is that grub doesn't find kubuntu
<captainbraille> does anyone know how to install Amarok 2
<hyper_ch> captainbraille: waht release?
<Mamarok> captainbraille: what is your distro version?
<Mamarok> rniamo: that's weird indeed
<Mamarok> rniamo: try to reinstall that kernel
<agapito> mamarok ^^
<captainbraille> kubuntu 8.1 - kde 4.1.3 - and I'm trying to install Amarok 2 from the Latest news on Kubuntu.org
<rniamo> mamarok : i tryed 3 times and now i have no mre cd :(
<hyper_ch> captainbraille: what latest version?
<Mamarok> rniamo: cd?
<Mamarok> download it on your system I mean
<rniamo> mamarok : i'm doing it
<Mamarok> captainbraille: and what is your problem exactly?
<captainbraille> On Kubuntu.org it says "Amarok 2.0 Released" and it gives some instructions and athis repo "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main" but when I Fetch current package list Amarok-kde4 doesn't appear in my list
<Mamarok> rniamo: still don't understand your words: "now I have no more cd"
<Tm_T> captainbraille: it's amarok
<Tm_T> captainbraille: if I got it right
<amerigo> bye
<hyper_ch> captainbraille: and that's not the latest version
<captainbraille> Tm_T: it's amarok?
<captainbraille> hyper_ch: anything I should try then?
<rniamo> mamarok : i burn all my cd
<webas> anyone noticed this am..bug? no sound at all.but then i turn of pc..the turn-off melody plays normaly.. strange
<hyper_ch> captainbraille: kubuntu 8.10 has no kde 3.x anymore
<hyper_ch> captainbraille: so I think it's all amarok
<Mamarok> rniamo: what has burning CD's to do with the location of a kernel on your system?
<hyper_ch> captainbraille: well, there's the neon project that makes .debs from the nightly builds
<hyper_ch> captainbraille: that would be more up-to-date than the one you intend to add
<rniamo> mamarok : i can't burn another iso to try to reinstall it
<hyper_ch> captainbraille: although the one you intend to add is already a lot more up-to-date than the one delivered with kubuntu 8.10
<rniamo> mamarok : i'll try to reboot, see U
<Mamarok> rniamo: does this system work?
<rniamo> mamarok : no, it doesn't boot
<Mamarok> rniamo: why not try to reinstall from one of the previous CD's? you don't have to burn the same ISO over again IMHO
<captainbraille> so is it a problem with the repo?
<hyper_ch> there is no problem
<hyper_ch> just different versions
<dystopianray> amarok can't find any collection plugins and won't start, what's up with this?
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: don't suggest people to use svn if there is a stable 2.0 available please
<hyper_ch> Mamarok: he said something about the latest version
<Mamarok> dystopianray: what collection plugins are you talking about? what version of Amarok, distro?
<Mamarok> captainbraille: you want to install 2.0, no?
<dystopianray> Mamarok: 8.10, amarok 2.0 from the ppa repo
<michael__> i was helping osmeone here
<Mamarok> dystopianray: where do you get that error?
<captainbraille> Mamarok: Yes, 2.0 the same as the News from the Kubuntu website
<Mamarok> captainbraille: did you remove your current Amarok?
<Mamarok> captainbraille: the previous 1.4.x I mean
<dystopianray> Mamarok: in a dialog as soon as I try to start amarok
<michael__> no one should install firefox using apt-get with firefox because flash will not work!!!!
<captainbraille> Mamarok: no I did not remove my current Amarok. I didn't yet because when I refresh my Package list Amarok-kde4 doesn't appear in my list.
<Mamarok> hyper_ch: the package name of Amarok 2.0 is amarok-kde4 FYI
<dennister_> michael__: glad to see ur back :)
<Mamarok> captainbraille: did you check your sources.list if correct?
<dystopianray> do I only need to install the amarok-kde4 package or is there more to it?
<Mamarok> dystopianray: did you bother to read the release notes?
<dystopianray> Mamarok: yes
<michael__> forget kde4 folks!!!
<dystopianray> Mamarok: is there something i've missed?
<michael__> it does not work worth the darn
<captainbraille> I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main" to my Third-Party Software tab, and fetched new, but I have not checked my sources.list, how do I check that?
<Mamarok> dystopianray: you need mysql to build a collection
<dystopianray> Mamarok: err, no you don't
<dystopianray> Mamarok: amarok 2.0 uses mysql embedded
 * Mamarok is afk, brb
<Mamarok> dystopianray: I know :)
<dystopianray> is there a gpg key for the ppa repo?
<jussi01> no
<dystopianray> ok
<Mamarok> captainbraille: are you sure your package list did refresh? sometimes mirrors are broken
<dystopianray> ah I figured out my problem, I accidently had the hardy repo set for intrepid
<captainbraille> It goes by fast, and it looked like it says "failed"  if it's a broken mirror, what should I try instead?
<Mamarok> captainbraille: you use Adept?
<captainbraille> Mamarok: I do use adept
<Mamarok> try the main server: in the sources -> edit sources you can change on the lower right side
<d_mitry> homie is back.
<captainbraille> Mamarok: Alright, changed that, package list loading
<captainbraille> Mamarok: Nothing, no package, thanks for the help though, =) Have a good day
<Mamarok> hm, strange
 * R2-AFK2 is away: Gone away for now
<Mamarok> R2-AFK2: please deactivate your automatic away messages!
 * rickus is back.
<Mamarok> rickus: please deactivate your automatic away messages!
<Bou> hello
<Bou> i'm trying to build kdebase from trunk
<Bou> but get an error saying that phonon is missing,
<Bou> yet phonon is installed (built from kdesupport)
<Bou> does someone have any clue about how to fix it?
<Mamarok> Bou: you should ask on #kde-devel
<Bou> ok thanks
<mhall> OK I have almost got things set up right in KDE4 but it hasn't been easy. I am only missing two things now. First, Alt-F1 refuses to launch my app menu. Second my digital clock is too small and won't resize, and I can't figure out how to get my taskbar panel to be double height like KDE 3 was.
<mhall> The Alt-F1 broken thing really drives me crazy
<jussi01> mhall: try alt+f5
<mhall> jussi01: echoes control chars to my konsole
<mhall> thus i don't think it's assigned to anything
<jussi01> mhall: hrm, works with lancelot in 4.2 here - it opens the main lancelot menu wherever the mouse is
<mhall> what is lancelot?
<jussi01> its an alternate menu
<jussi01> !info plasmoid-lancelot
<ubottu> plasmoid-lancelot (source: plasmoid-lancelot): An alternative launcher menu plasmoid for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3~svn860641-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 536 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<mhall> this sucks
<mhall> i *really* need this to work
<jussi01> mhall: try lancelot - its well worth it imho
<Mamarok> mhall: works here
<Mamarok> and I didn't have to tweak things at all
<Mamarok> mhall: what version of KDE4 you talk about?
<mhall> whatever shipped with intrepid
<mhall> i think it worked at first then quit after i had perfected my plasmoid layout
<mhall> now i can't figure out why it quit working
<Mamarok> that will be 4.1.2 then, or did you update your system?
<mhall> Mamarok: no funny business... just used standard stuff
<Mamarok> mhall: well, you probably broke it yourself, as it works out of the box
<mhall> Mamarok: although i'm willing to use another version if it's considered safe and better
<mhall> Mamarok: maybe so but how do i unbreak it? ;-)
<Mamarok> mhall: upgrade to 4.1.3
<Mamarok> and I can't tell, don't know what else you tweaked :)
<mhall> Mamarok: has some improvements?
<Mamarok> or else, use kde-nightly, works best for me
<mhall> Mamarok: what apt repo do i use to get it?
<Mamarok> !neaon | mhall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about neaon
<Mamarok> !neon | mhall
<ubottu> mhall: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<mhall> and what do you do to get 4.1.3?
<mhall> maybe i'll try that first since it's not a scary trunk release
<Mamarok> mhall: check the kubuntu.org website
<mhall> ok
<jussi01> mhall: Id suggest you go to 4.2 in the experimental repo, as detailed on the kubuntu.org page
<Mamarok> jussi01: bold move, kde 4.2 is not stable at all, plasma eats the CPU with big regularity
<Mamarok> mhall: if you need a productive setup, don't use 4.2 other than with the neon packages
<jussi01> Mamarok: curious, Im running it here with minimal issues. however, it is totally up to him of course.
<mhall> yeah i don't want anything which eats CPU... this is a laptop install
<mhall> it's a beefy laptop but i don't want to toast the batteries
<jussi01> mhall: if it is a production machine, really keep to the official stuff - 4.1.3
<mhall> jussi01: nah not production
<mhall> jussi01: i have like three laptops
<jussi01> mhall: ok then. Im running 4.2 from the experimental repos with minimal probs on my lappy here. take that howeever you like ;)
<mhall> interesting... it appears i have 4.1.3 already
<mhall> probably because i have the backports repo available
<jussi01> mhall: yeah, 4.1.3 is in backports
<zoran> hello all :) I want to sync my iphone with ubuntu 8.04 with no luck. I tried gtkpod with no succsess. Can someone help?
<zoran> want to connect via usb
<mhall> let me trying moving aside my KDE dir
<jussi01> zoran: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<michael__> kubuntu and ubuntu still won't install those plugins by default what is the deal????
<jussi01> michael__: which plugins?
<michael__> for firefox
<jussi01> michael__: again, which plugins?
<michael__> thats ok i got them from my old linux install and copied them directly and walla
<michael__> plugins like adobe flash and mplayer
<Adola> E: The package kubxtra needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Adola> Can someone please help me with this?!
<jussi01> michael__: install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package
<michael__> so seems like they want me to compile the mplayer plugin
<zoran> yes. but the link to jailbraking doesnt work. Im stuck. can someone help?
<jussi01> zoran: I cant help, but a quick google search on "jailbreak iphone" reveals some good stuff ;)
<michael__> no thats ok , ubuntu has been a pain so i copied them directly and walla no problem
<Guest71602> is 4.2 alot faster than 4.1?
<zoran> okay, thanks!
<Adola> Can someone please help me with thsi?!/
<Mamarok> Adola: with what?
<Adola>  E: The package kubxtra needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<Adola> I can't install anything untill this is fixed.
<Mamarok> hm, you must have misstyped something there
<Mamarok> you mean kubuntu-extras?
<Adola> No.
<stdin> Adola: you need to remove the package then
<Adola> How?
<stdin> with dpkg
<stdin> sudo dpkg --remove kubxtra
 * Mamarok wonders what package that would be, never heard of
<Adola> sudo dpkg --remove kubxtra
<Adola> Sorry
<Adola> dpkg: error processing kubxtra (--remove):
<Adola>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Adola>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Adola> (I got it from kde-apps.org.
<Mamarok> Adola: then
<Adola> yes mamarok?
<Mamarok> try reinstalling it from kde-apps..org, or do you have a package locally
<Mamarok> ?
<Adola> I have it locally
<eagles0513875> hi Adola and Mamarok
<Mamarok> sry, keys sometimes stuck
<stdin> Adola: so reinstall it
<Mamarok> hi eagles0513875
<Adola> Ok.
<Mamarok> hm, sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite locationPathOfKubxtra
<Adola> I did, and, GDeb crahes everytime
<stdin> don't use gdebi, use dpkg
<zer0o> hi guys: everytime i rename a file in a folder with other files the all folder kind of flicks a bit and it takes 2 seconds to make all the files re-appear, plus it starts back from the top of the folder and it's annoying cuz then i have to scroll down till the renamed file to rename the next one, is there a way to avoid that? how does it work? thanks
<Adola> I'm not sure where kubxtra would be.
<Mamarok> Adola: you might have to retrieve another copy then, maybe something went wrong when you downloaded it
<Adola> Ok.  i'll try again
<Mamarok> zer0o: could you say this again, but easier? what package did you use for renaming? Command line?
<ncfi1013> what is an iso
<Adola> http://code.google.com/p/kubxtra/
<tacidsky> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tacidsky> Is there a way to fix a problem I have in KDE4.1 that when ever I restart my computer, my Widgets reset.
<Mamarok> ncfi1013: an image you use to burn a CD
<Adola> It still crashes
<zer0o> Mamarok: simply Dolphin
<Mamarok> Adola: could you give me the link to that package?
<mrpistol> wassup
<Adola> http://code.google.com/p/kubxtra/
<mrpistol> long live ubuntu 8.10 mofokas!!
<mrpistol> perfect deskop
<ncfi1013> mamarok how do you use it to burn a disc
<Mamarok> ncfi1013: with a burning tool like k3b
<tacidsky> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/03/15/how-to-burn-an-iso-image-in-3-clicks-cd-or-dvd/
<Adola> I am running Intrepid if that counts.
<stdin> Adola: how are you trying to install it?
<Adola> I double clicked it.
<Adola> And, I tried dpkg.
<stdin> use dpkg.
<Adola> And that failed
<ncfi1013> mamarok i have that. do i unpack it or something? i have never used an iso.
<stdin> what dpkg command did you use?
<mrpistol> i made touch screen and fingerprint reader work with HP TX1420CA :)
<Adola> sudo dpkg -i
<Mamarok> Adola: there are instructions on that website, why not follow them?
<Adola> I did.
<Guest71602> stdin: dam were have you been hiding:)
<mrpistol> anyone owns a Tablet pc from HP??
<Mamarok> ncfi1013: no, what do you want to do with this iso? do you habe k3b installed?
<stdin> Adola: try "sudo dpkg --force-all -i /path/to/the.deb"
<Guest71602> mrpistol: write a help page @ help.ubuntu.com
<Adola> ok.
<Adola> So.
<Adola> I would put.
<Adola> "sudo dpkg --force-all -i /home/adam/kubextra984523745.deb
<Guest71602> isnt kubxtra a really dodgy package to use?
<stdin> mrpistol: open K3B from KMenu -> Multimedia -> K3b and choose Tools -> Burn ... Image (either "CD" or "DVD ISO"
<ncfi1013> first download it, then burn it to disc. i saw the link that tacidsky posted and it is so much easier than i anticipated. thanks guys.
<stdin> Adola: yes, try that
<Mamarok> ncfi1013: you need to run k3b, then choose "burn CD image"
<Mamarok> stdin: you are adressing the wrong person I fear :)
<ncfi1013> yes i have k3b installed mamarok
<zer0o> Mamarok: i use Dolphin
<mrpistol> LONG LIVE HP TX1420CA WITH UBUNTU 8.10 :)
<stdin> Mamarok: so I see :p
<Guest71602> mrpistol: did it work after installing just the os?
<Mamarok> zer0o: hm, still did not understand what your problem is, could you rephrase it please?
<ncfi1013> mamarok that's after i've downloaded it?
<Mamarok> ncfi1013: well, yes, an iso is only usefull to make CDs or DVDs :)
<Adola> dpkg: error processing /home/adam/kubxtra-8.04-7-hardy.i386.deb (--install):
<Adola>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Adola> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Adola>  /home/adam/kubxtra-8.04-7-hardy.i386.deb
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:~$
<ncfi1013> where in k3b is 'burn cd image' located mamarok?
<Adola> What is the command to show the files in the folder in the terminal?
<Mamarok> Adola: I'm not sure that this package will be of much use, installing the kubuntu-extras with Adept would have been easier I think
<Mamarok> ncfi1013: look at the buttons at the bottom
<ncfi1013> nevermind found it
<DaSkreech> Adola: ls
<Adola> mamarok: yeah, I agree  But, I just need to get rid of it now so I can do ANYTHING.
<Guest71602> Adola: that happens if there is a "%" in the file name
<ncfi1013> all of my buttons are at the top mamarok
<Mamarok> ncfi1013: ok, just a different version of k3b then, works the same way :)
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-all -i /home/adam/kubxtra-8.04-7-hardy.i386(2).deb
<Adola> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<Adola> WHY DOES UBUNTU HATE ME.
<Mamarok> Adola: no, it doesn't :)
<zer0o> Mamarok: i want to rename some files in a folder right? so I open this folder with Dolphin, click on a file, rename it. After pressing "enter" to rename it, all the files in the folder flick a bit, and then desappear for about 2 secs. When they re-appear, i'm not in the same spot of that folder (where was the file i renamed) but im back to the top, so i have to scroll down till that renamed file to rename the next one after it... and it's
<zer0o> annoying! In WinXp when you rename a file and press enter it's done in less than one sec and the folder doesn't move back to the top, the selection remain on that file so that you can easily select the one right undearneath it and rename it if you want, got it now?
<ncfi1013> ok thanks mamarok, tacidsky
<Mamarok> you just shouldn't install things form the outside :)
<DaSkreech> Adola: What are you trying to do?
<tacidsky> ncfi1013, no problem
<stdin> Adola: use quotes: sudo dpkg --force-all -i "/home/adam/kubxtra-8.04-7-hardy.i386(2).deb"
<Adola> Just remove this kubxtra package
<Mamarok> zer0o: well, this is not XP as you can see ;)
<ncfi1013> what color are you when i type your names, tacidsky, mamarok?
<ncfi1013> mines red
<DaSkreech> zer0o: Known bug It's fixed already
<zer0o> Mamarok: yes but apparently XP was better
<Mamarok> zer0o: just tried to rename a file with my Dolphine, it worked without flickering, might be related to your version?
<Mamarok> zer0o: no, not better, different maybe
<tacidsky> ew konversation ncfi1013 ? Use Xchat :) and i am red
<zer0o> DaSkreech: tell me about it please
<Adola> .....
<DaSkreech> zer0o: It works fine here. I'm on KDE 4.2
<zer0o> Mamarok: then i have to fix that bug DaSkreech is talking about :D
<zer0o> im on kde3
<DaSkreech> zer0o: It's fixed already
<zer0o> on kde3?
<DaSkreech> zer0o: Oh Dear :) umm maybe next release
<Mamarok> zer0o: well, that's the problem, we mostly are using kde4 here... and there it's fixed
<Adola> It didn't work.
<DaSkreech> tacidsky: What's ewww about konversation ?
<Mamarok> Adola: just remove the package?
<zer0o> DaSkreech: what distro are you using?
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-all -i /home/adam/kubxtra-8.04-7-hardy.i386(2).deb
<Adola> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<DaSkreech> zer0o: Kubuntu
<Adola> dpkg: unknown option -/
<stdin> Adola: use quotes: sudo dpkg --force-all -i "/home/adam/kubxtra-8.04-7-hardy.i386(2).deb"
<Adola> Sorry, I did.
<DaSkreech> Adola: What are you tryng to do?
<tacidsky> DaSkreech, I never liked it, I always install pidgin and xchat.
<Adola> I pasted the wrong thing.
<zer0o> DaSkreech: yes which version?
<stdin> Adola: make sure you typed it correctly
<Adola> I'm just rying to get Kubextra's out of here.  I can't install anything because I get an error concerning it.
<DaSkreech> tacidsky: I think that much is obvious :) what don't you like about it?
<stdin> Adola: maybe you missed a space
<DaSkreech> Adola: how did you try to install it?
<Mamarok> zer0o: I think he uses 8.10, like me
<Adola> I first double clicked the .deb.
<Adola> Then, that didn't work  So, I tried the dpkg way
<Mamarok> Adola: did you change the permissions of the file?
<zer0o> got it, so you think intrepid ibex is better than hardy? and it works better?
<DaSkreech> Adola: Where did you get the dpkg from ?
<Adola> www.kde-apps.org
<DaSkreech> zer0o: Don't know about that :)
<Mamarok> zer0o: it's not about being better, it's newer, yes, and with KDE4 which is different
<tacidsky> I just dont like the rabs at the bottom
<Adola> http://code.google.com/p/kubxtra/
<raman> help
<raman> h
<DaSkreech> zer0o: If you like KDE3 then stay on hardy otherwise KDE4 is quite nice
<tacidsky> tabs* and I know that you can change them, i just like xchat better
<Mamarok> tacidsky: could you take discussions to -offtopic please? this is a support channel
<zer0o> you're telling me is not kde4 (beta) any more but is a stable release?
<DaSkreech> tacidsky: Tabs I assume. I don't have tabs and the channels turn up over there <-------
<raman> more of a gnome user
<raman> started kde one week back
<raman> oh sorry
<DaSkreech> zer0o: That depends on you I suppose.
<Mamarok> zer0o: Intrepid uses currently kde 4.1.2, and if you are a beginner you shouldn't try it, but wait for Jaunty
<DaSkreech> raman: That's great but what do you want help with?
<raman> can anyone  help me on how to ask help
<Mamarok> raman: be specific on what you need help for
<Adola> I looked in .list and couldn't find kubextra
<DaSkreech> raman: From us you just ask from a program F1 might help
<zer0o> im not a beginner any more :D but on my hardy if i wanted to try kde4 it would be the beta version, since i havent checked about ibex i was just wondering if they finally realesed a stable version of kde4
<zer0o> and i guess thats how it is
<Mamarok> zer0o: KDE 4.1.2 is stable, yes, but doesn't have all the features kde 4.2 will have
<zer0o> got it, and when is it coming out?
<DaSkreech> zer0o: Again it depends on you. I've been using ot for a while and it works fine more my needs. Some people still have things that don't work as well for them as it did in KDE3 so it's beta for them
<zer0o> when is it going to be realesed? du know?
<Mamarok> kde 4.2 will be released at the end of January, and Jaunty is planned for April
<zer0o> got it
<DaSkreech> Though if you read the topic ... :-)
<Adola> Nothing is working
<zer0o> doesnt say much :D
<Mamarok> zer0o: if you choose to use KDE 4.1.2 (4.1.3 in the backports) just don't complain but help with bug fixing
<DaSkreech> Adola: What does kubuntu extras do?
<Mamarok> Adola: why not try dpkg --purge yourpackage?
<Adola> It supposedly installs things kubuntu beginers need
<DaSkreech> zer0o: Dolphin is very different in KDE4 and KDE3
<DaSkreech> raman_: Hi
<Adola> Mamarok.  Could you please god walk me through that.
<DaSkreech> Adola: I assume you tried sudo apt-get -f install
<Adola> I'm on dial up normally.  But, today, I'm a t a friends house.  And, this ismy one chance for a while to get stuff I need.And I can't install ANYTHING untill I fix this.
<Adola> daskreech :  no, I didn't.
<DaSkreech> Adola: Try that
<Mamarok> Adola: well, type sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq /pathtoyourpackage
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: it's broken, so apt-get will not work
<DaSkreech> ah right of course
<DaSkreech> Adola: Do what Mamarok said
<Adola> sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq /home/adam/kubxtra-8.04-7-hardy.i386(2).deb"
<Adola> Is this correct?
<Mamarok> yes, without the " at the end, unless it's in the package name
<DaSkreech> Where did that " come from ?
<stdin> because the name needs quoting, it has '(' and ')'
<Mamarok> raman_: please ask in this channel, do not query!
<stdin> and add a space between options
<Mamarok> stdin: not with the command I gave him I'd say
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq /home/adam/kubxtra-8.04-7-hardy.i386(2).deb
<Adola> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<stdin> Mamarok: bash doesn't like '(' and ')'
<Adola> This is getting depressing.
<DaSkreech> Adola: sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq /home/adam/kubxtra-8.04-7-hardy.i386\(2\).deb
<Mamarok> hm, rename the package?
<stdin> well, it does like it, but for it's own purposes
<DaSkreech> Adola: use that ^^^
<Adola> dpkg: need an action option
<stdin> needs --remove probably
<DaSkreech> Adola: huh What you did you just put in?
<Mamarok> raman_: stop querying me, aske in this channel!!!
<DaSkreech> raman_: Just ask your question here
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq /home/adam/kubxtra-8.04-7-hardy.i386\(2\).deb
<Mamarok> or --purge
<DaSkreech> raman_: The more people see it the more can help. It also helps to train other people
<Mamarok> Adola: try adding --remove after the --force-remove-reinstreq
<Adola> dpkg: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names ofthe files they come in
<Adola> I'm sorry you guys.  But, I am fairly new to linux and...Gah, this makes life so hard.
<Mamarok> Adola: we will find out, don't worry, that's what we are here for :)
<Adola> :D  Thanks.
<stdin> ok just "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove kubxtra"
<DaSkreech> raman_: Just ask your question here
<Adola> Umm, can I paste the output of stdin said.
<Adola> !pastebit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebit
<Adola> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Adola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85251/
<Mamarok> hm, that looks not nice :(
<Adola> o.O
<Mamarok> Adola: ?
<Adola> So...Does anyone one have any idea?!
<Mamarok> oh, missunderstood your "o.O" for a positive exclamation, sry Adola
<Adola> It's ok.
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<Mamarok> hm, lets see what else man dpkg gives us
<stdin> hmm, you need to edit that prerm script
<Adola> ?
<DaSkreech> Adola: What error do you get on installing it?
<Adola> On installing kubextra?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<marc_> I'm new to Kubuntu. I've used debian previously, and have upgraded to 8.10. I believe I'm running the 32bit version, however it's picking my AMD 6000+ up as 1.8ghz. (rather than 3.1, x2 of course). Is this a Kubuntu issue, or a Kernel issue?
<marc_> running kernel 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP
<Adola> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85254/
<DaSkreech> marc_: cat /proc/cpuinfo to see how the Kernel sees the CPU
<DaSkreech> marc_: More info than you care about but it's the best way to see what the Kernel is seeing
<stdin> Adola: type "sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/kubxtra.postrm" and add a new line with "exit 0" right under "#!/bin/bash"
<marc_> yep, i've done that... 1800mhz is 'mhz'. sorta guessed it was probably kernel, but didn't want to rule kubuntu out. (being new, n all.)
<stdin> Adola: and never install a package from a complete moron again
<stdin> what sort of idiot would call konsole from a dpkg script!
<Mamarok> stdin: +1
<stdin> and what sort if insane idiotic moron would use it to do "konsole --real-transparency --vt_sz 1x1 --nomenubar --noframe --noscrollbar --notabbar --notoolbar -e rm $HOME/Desktop/kubxtra.desktop"
<marc_> I'm guessing that I'm installing latest kernel, from scratch?
<DaSkreech> marc_: Well the kernel is provided by Kubuntu so ... it could still be :)
<marc_> or oes Adept give me choices?
<Adola> #!/bin/bash
<Adola> exit 0
<Adola> konsole --real-transparency --vt_sz 1x1 --nomenubar --noframe --noscrollbar --n$
<Adola> Does that look good?
<DaSkreech> Adola: be careful of where you install things from is the lesson
<blabla> can i recover a ext2 file system? i have a acer aspire one and since i pressed suspend to disk there is no /dev/mmcblkp1 just /dev/mmcblk and its unmountable
<Adola> yes, most certainly
<DaSkreech> marc_: What do you mean from scratch?
<Mamarok> stdin: check his package site at Google....http://code.google.com/p/kubxtra/
<stdin> Adola: yes
<marc_> kernel.org, and start manually.
<DaSkreech> blabla: possibly
<stdin> Mamarok: I'm already filing an "Issue" there
<Mamarok> stdin: good!
<stdin> and trying not so use too many curse words
<blabla> DaSkreech: do you know how?
<stdin> Summary: You're a moron!
<stdin> steps to reproduce: install the package
<DaSkreech> marc_: Oh dear no. Kubuntu gives a wide range of Kernel choices. Try the generic kernel it should do a best autodetect or if you lilke the AMD kernel
<Mamarok> marc_: why would you do this?
<marc_> I am running the generic kernel. It's not cooperating as well as I'd have hoped, at least with the CPU
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: He's new to Kubuntu. He was just asking if Kubuntu only offered one kernel to install
<marc_> Mamarok: It's not picking the cpu up correctly, and in tern I have a slow system
<marc_> turn*
<Mamarok> marc_: maybe it's an acpi setting tuning down your CPU
<marc_> hmm..
<marc_> on 8.04 it detected it at 1000mhz, 8.10 detected it at 1800mhz
<marc_> konversation's 'sysinfo' still reads, or did at last check, 1000mhz
<Adola> :/
<Adola> It....Still differnt work.
<Adola> Didn't.
<Mamarok> marc_: if some power saving settings is activated
<DaSkreech> marc_: Konversation is on KDE3
<marc_> ok, that explains that.
<DaSkreech> raman_: Still need help ?
<marc_> this is 4 now, innit?
<DaSkreech> You can run KDE4 apps in KDE3 and KDE3 apps in KDE4
<DaSkreech> Konversation is an example of that
<marc_> hmm... ok i'll reboot, login to cmos and fiddle with 'power saving' settings. if that fails, where do i go to, to install a new kernel? pref. amd version
<Adola> APT Error. Context:
<Adola>     Package download failed,
<Adola>     I wasn't able to locate file for the kubxtra package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.,
<stdin> is that from "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove kubxtra" ?
<Mamarok> marc_: you might try the AMD kernel form the repos
<blabla> DaSkreech: do you know how? i have no backup and want to have my data back :(
<Adola> stdin that's from me trying to install Gimp using Adept
<marc_> ok, so using apt in terminal?
<dsmith_> how does one arrange the desktop icons on 8.10?
<DaSkreech> marc_: open adept and scoll down to the section that says linux
<sourcemaker> !home entertainment
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mamarok> marc_: well, yes, or from a package manager like aptitude or Adept
<stdin> Adola: then it looks like it's still installed
<sourcemaker> !entertainment
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about entertainment
<DaSkreech> blabla: How did you lose the partition ?
<sourcemaker> !myth
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myth
<Adola> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Mamarok> sourcemaker: don't abuse the bot
<DaSkreech> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<Adola> It's still installed....
<Adola> ...I really.  really need this fixed.
<DaSkreech> Adola: We are working on it :)
<marc_> ok i'll have a play before harassing you kind people again.
<marc_> Thanks guys.
<DaSkreech> sure
<Adola> Yes, I appreciate it.
<DaSkreech> Adola: what happens if you type sudo remove --purge kubxtra ?
<blabla> DaSkreech: on acer aspire one suspend to disk does not work correctly and i pressed on the suspend to disk button but without intention and now there is no /dev/mmcblkp1 any more
<joseph> is it possible to get ktorrent to stay in its own virtual desktop when loading a torrent from a website?
<Adola> sudo: remove: command not found
<DaSkreech> blabla: so what happened when you came out of suspend?
<joseph> instead of stealing the focus and coming to the active virtual desktop i mean
<DaSkreech> The computer crashed ?
<DaSkreech> Adola: Argh sudo apt-get remove etc etc
<Adola> E: The package kubxtra needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive forit.]
<blabla> DaSkreech: it shut down directly(but normal shutdown), after i rebooted it /home was not mounted, because /dev/mmcblkp1 was away
<DaSkreech> blabla: can you install and open gparted
<DaSkreech> It should tell you the raw partitions I think
<Adola> ...
<Adola> Nothing.
 * stdin becomes lost for words and horrified at that package
<stdin> it'd EVIL
<ASCE> hey there. what are the basic commands to install from a .tar.bz2 file. i cant remember them. i remember /make and /make install
<Adola> Where can I find this..Is there a list that has kubxtra apended toit?
<DaSkreech> Isn't there a way to just drop that package and rebuild the apt-database ?
<stdin> why did this person think they had the intelligence do do this?
<DaSkreech> ASCE: You can't install from a tar.bz2 only extract list and add to it
<DaSkreech> stdin: Should be interesting to find out if they submitted it to kubuntu and what the comments where
<DaSkreech> how did they test it ?
<stdin> Adola: did the command "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove kubxtra"  work? did it say anything?
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove kubxtra
<Adola> dpkg - warning, overriding problem because --force enabled:
<Adola>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<stdin> DaSkreech: trust me, it wouldn't get past our QC
<Adola>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Adola> (Reading database ... 161804 files and directories currently installed.)
<Adola> Removing kubxtra ...
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:~$
<blabla> DaSkreech: is there also a command line tool wich shows raw partitions? because kde crashes since there is no /home direcory
<DaSkreech> blabla: parted but that's hard to use
<DaSkreech> blabla: Does X work ?
<blabla> yes
<blabla> DaSkreech: yes, but after i login kde restarts and shows the login thing again
<stdin> DaSkreech: the "application" runs "konsole --vt_sz 65x2 --nomenubar --notabbar --notoolbar --noframe --noscrollbar -T Install_depends_kubxtra -e sudo dpkg -E -i /opt/kubxtra/depends/(several debs here)" for a start
<Mamarok> Adola: did it just end there, removing... and then show the prompt?
<stdin> I'm stunned!
<stdin> it's pure dumb
<Adola> Yes.
<Adola> End.
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: Probably would. It has a exit 0 in it so no errors at all
<giuseppe_> during boot phase it appears "Activatinf swapfile ... FAILED - What can I do?
<blabla> DaSkreech: i think i am able to use parted
<DaSkreech> We just said to put that in the remove script
<Mamarok> oh, yes, forgot that one
<Adola> Should i remove the "exit 0"?  and try again?
<Mamarok> Adola: no, don't think it will help
<DaSkreech> blabla: Ok well list the partitions. If you need stronger tools look at testdisk
<DaSkreech> blabla: It's in the repos that for sure looks at raw discs and does recovery
<Mamarok> stdin: we should tear this chap into this channel by his ears to repair the damage he did
<Adola> Please do.
<stdin> the more I look at this "package", the more I'm just horrified
<Adola> Ok.
<Adola> Progress
<Adola> I removed the "exit 0" and got this
<Adola> sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/kubxtra.postrm
<Adola> Sorry
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --remove kubxtra
<Adola> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove kubxtra, only the config
<Adola>  files of which are on the system.  Use --purge to remove them too.
<Adola> adam@adam-desktop:~$
<stdin> so it's removed now
<Adola> Is it?
<Adola> I'm not sure.
<Adola> DEAR GOD
<Adola> IT WORKED
<Adola> OMG
<stdin> "ignoring request to remove kubxtra, only the config files of which are on the system"
<Mamarok> Adola: :)
<Mamarok> great!!!
<Adola> WAIT
<otavio_> oi
<Adola> Only one TRUE way to find out.
<otavio_> oi pessoal
 * Adola passes out
<DaSkreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Adola> It...It seems to be working now.  No more "Blahlbahlbah, I hate you Adam and I also hate kubextra"
<DaSkreech> what??
<DaSkreech> It should hate kubxtra
<Adola> Gimp is now downloading...(Which it wouldn't allow before)
<DaSkreech> That needs fixing
<DaSkreech> hard code it if needed
<DaSkreech> stdin: What's the status of the "official" KDE3 for Ibex ?
<Mamarok> we should give out a warning to all users not to touch this package
<Adola> It worked...Thank you gusy so so so much.  I appreciate it so much
<Mamarok> Adola: you have been very patient, thank you too :)
<stdin> DaSkreech: it's kind of stalled at the moment, we don't have too many people volunteering to package it
<giuseppe_> hi all, during boot phase I read this message "Activating swapfile swap [FAILED]" - What can I do to solve it?
<DaSkreech> stdin: Raise the visibilty a little ?
<Adola> Wow, if
<CiRuX> hola
<Adola> wow, if only I could donate some money ;D
<DaSkreech> Adola: Umm. Wait you can't?
<Adola> Thank you Mamarok, thank you Daskreech, thank you Stdin
 * DaSkreech rescinds his help!!!
<DaSkreech> X-D
<Mamarok> Adola: you are welcome :)
<stdin> DaSkreech: ask about in -devel for the latest on it. I haven't really kept up-to-date with it
<stdin> I'm going to compose one hell of an "issue" report and send off an email to the author. I would normally try not to sound patronising to them, but for an idiot like this the only way not so sound patronising is not to say anything
<Mamarok> stdin: you can sign with my name too if you want, that's just pure hell
<Adola> Ahh, thanks you guys!  Doing the good work by complaining!
<Adola> ....Another super hard question....
<Adola> On Adept..i searched AmaroK....Is "2:1.4.10" the same things as AmaroK 2?  Or is it just AmaroK 1.4?
<stdin> I bet this person learnt some kommander script and though "oh, I'll make something kool!!!1 LOL"
<Mamarok> Adola: no, its 1.4.10,
<DaSkreech> Adola: 1.4.1
<Adola> Ok.
<DaSkreech> 10
<blabla> DaSkreech: testdisk just detects /dev/sda but not /dev/mmc.. but parted detected the ext2 file system on /dev/mmc...
<Adola> I have AmaroK 2.
<Adola> I was just wondering if an update was already out.
<Mamarok> Adola: no, it just came out last week, be patient :)
<DaSkreech> blabla: ok but it's not in /dev ?
<Adola> Ok!
<DaSkreech> Adola: an update? it just came out like two days ago
<Adola> AHAHAH, That's why I was like "WTF?"
<DaSkreech> Or recently :-) I've been a little distracted :)
<Mamarok> Adola: but bugfixing patches will come out soon, will be named 2.0.1 I think
<Adola> Ok.
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: you talk about 2.0 release, do you?
<Adola> Do any of you use Kopete?
<blabla> /dev/mmcblk0 is in /dev but not /dev/mmcblk0 wich was the original partition
<DaSkreech> Mamarok: yes
<Adola> Because, still, AmaroK 2 doesn't work with Kopete's "Now playing  for AmaroK 2" plugin.
<Adola> What gives there?
<blabla> /dev/mmcblk0 is in /dev but not /dev/mmcblk0p1* wich was the original partition
<Mamarok> DaSkreech: just missread the line :)
<DaSkreech> blabla: can you mount it and see if it is the same?
<Mamarok> Adola: because the Kopete plugin is for Amarok 1.4. not Amarok 2
<Adola> It says "AmaroK 2"
<Mamarok> it uses dcop and Amarok 2 uses dbus
<Adola> 2.x to be precise.
<Mamarok> Adola: the script?
<Adola> No, a default plugin with the latest version of Kopete
<blabla> mount output is: mount: Stale NFS file handle
<Mamarok> Adola: well, if it doesn't work you should ask the Kopete folks, not an Amarok issue
<Ch1ppy> Hi, every time my box automounts my ipod I get a runaway kded process that takes up 100% CPU and causes all sorts of issues with KDE applications. Can anyone help me fix the issue?
<DaSkreech> stdin: Umm Any NFS knowledge ?
 * Mamarok uses the ~np with insanity
<stdin> I don't use NFS, I tend to go for sshfs
<blabla> DaSkreech: i have no idea of NFS if you meant me
<Adola> yeah, I know.
<DaSkreech> blabla: Yeah I think that there is just a lock but I haven't worked with NFS in a few years so I don't remember how it all works :)
<Adola> Someone overthere said "Wait for the KDE4 release"
<Mamarok> Adola: overthere == Kopete?
<DaSkreech> Of what?
<Adola> yes
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> There has been a Kopete for KDE4 since 4.0
<Feijo> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<blabla> DaSkreech: :S do you know anyone who can help me?
<Feijo> my kubuntu dont access internet anymore, it get ip from my Router, 192.168.0.2, but dont navigate. I have virtual machines in this computer, those (win or linux) navigate! what can be wrong
<DaSkreech> blabla: This room is a good place to ask
<DaSkreech> You are looking to correct a stale NFS handle. I assume that your ~ is on NFS ?
<DaSkreech> Feijo: Most likely your DNS
<blabla> DaSkreech: sorry, what?
<blabla> DaSkreech: what is +~?
<DaSkreech> blabla: ~ is your home folder
<blabla> okay sorry, i just was confused about the + before ~^^, yes it was on the destroyed partition
<blabla> DaSkreech: i just saw that that + is because i use ircii
<feijo> sorry, my app freezed
<feijo> how can I check my network config// it is not working, I have no internet
<blabla> trace
 * Mamarok is afk
<Guiri> Hey guys. The kubuntu live cd keeps freaking out at the last minute with my video when it tries to boot the desktop. Any safer boot options I can try?
<Guiri> thanks in advance
<Guiri> The VCard is the Cirrus Logic PCI that's emulated from qemu
<Guiri> Bueller?
<feijo> anyone/
<DaSkreech> Guiri: There is a Safe graphics mode when you boot it up
<DaSkreech> feijo:  Can you ping (209.85.171.100 ?
<feijo> I can ping nothing
<feijo> I'm using a virtual machine, it works, but my main machine dont
<DaSkreech> feijo: it works in the virtual machine but not on the host OS ?
<blabla> DaSkreech: i just looked up what nfs is and i dont use nfs, the (sd)disk is directly connected and formated as ext2
<feijo> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> blabla: o_O
<feijo> DaSkreech: another weird stuff, when I access my router IP (192.168.0.1) it show me my machine apache! so it is geting my machine, not the router
<feijo> my hosts file is ok
<DaSkreech> feijo: what is your IP address?
<feijo> .2
<feijo> using my router DNS
<blabla> DaSkreech: :( i dont want to loose this files
<DaSkreech> blabla: I realise
<DaSkreech> How big is the partition ?
<blabla> 8GB (SDHC card)
<DaSkreech> Do you have 8GB free somewhere else ?
<blabla> yes
<DaSkreech> blabla: Hmm Ok
<DaSkreech> What does sudo fdisk -l say?
<DaSkreech> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<feijo> DaSkreech: my ip ends with .2, router ends with .1
<feijo> hmmm, my virtual machine dont see my main machine thru IP
<feijo> wth
<feijo> with imagecd my main machine navigate
<DaSkreech> feijo: Probably wouldn't unless you raise it's network level
<feijo> it should, I have apache, everything worked fine until 2 days ago
<DaSkreech> feijo: can you ping 192.168.0.2 and .0.1 ?
<feijo> DaSkreech: .1 yes, .2 no!
<DaSkreech> feijo: Ha ha Sounds like you took your routers IP address :)
<feijo> DaSkreech: my KNetworkManager shows me .2, thru my virtual, when I browse for .1, it open my router admin page.  I guess it is not that
<Soliloquial> oh here is to my sweet satan, the one whose little path would make you sad whose power is satan. He'll give those with him 666. there was a little toolshed where he made us suffer sad satan
<feijo> my main machine network system (or whatever name it have) is broken
<DaSkreech> feijo: ok what does sudo ifconfig -a show
<DaSkreech> pastebin it
<DaSkreech> blabla: Tried that command ?
<feijo> omg, I cant pastebin !! my ctrl+c ctrl+v dont work between main and virtual machine! that sux
<feijo> inet end.: 192.168.0.2 Bcas: 192.168.0.255 Masc: 255.255.255.0
<blabla> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85279/
<DaSkreech> feijo: Right YOu can't pastebin :)
<DaSkreech> feijo: Do you have ssh setup ?
<feijo> yes
<DaSkreech> feijo: what do you have in the virtual machine? *nix or Windows?
<feijo> kubuntu 8
<feijo> I just installed it to come here in this channel lol
<DaSkreech> ok well sudo ifconfig -a > netresults
<DaSkreech> then you can fish:// to the main machine
<feijo> oh, I have ssh on my main, not virtual machine
<feijo> apt-get install openssh.server
<feijo> /
<feijo> ops
<DaSkreech> feijo: Don't need it on the virtual machine
<feijo> but my vm cant see my main, lol! I have only my eyes
<DaSkreech> feijo: You can't ping 192.168.0.2 from the virtual machine ?
<feijo> no
<feijo> should I try change my IP//
<DaSkreech> blabla: Yes it looks like you need testdisk
<DaSkreech> feijo: no seems like the router is being strange
<blabla> i already installed it... but it detects /dev/sda only
<feijo> reset it//
<DaSkreech> feijo: your virtual machine can go to the routers web page?
<feijo> yes
<DaSkreech> but your main computer cannot
<d_mitry> woo. the upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 was successful. firefox doesn't look good, though, as expected.
<DaSkreech> feijo: Well try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<DaSkreech> d_mitry: Whooot
<feijo> on the main// I already did try that
<DaSkreech> Ah what did it do?
<DaSkreech> blabla: what did parted list the partition as ?
<YAOMTC> Does anyone know if any torrent client is able to download queue-style? Like, downloads one torrent at a time, when one's done start on another...?
<feijo> DaSkreech: just one line: Reconfiguring network interfaces... [OK]
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok that's fine
<YAOMTC> Like what you can do with DownThemAll
<DaSkreech> YAOMTC: kget
<DaSkreech> feijo: And you can't see anything outside your own machine ?
<feijo> no, not even the VMs shares
<DaSkreech> what happens when you try to ping say mba4.org ?
<YAOMTC> kget can do torrents? It doesn't say anything about torrents in its description, only downloads...?
<feijo> unknow host
<feijo> YAOMTC: no
<DaSkreech> KDE4 :-)
<feijo> YAOMTC: I use rtorrent on my shell
<DaSkreech> Ktorrent has some scheduling but I don't know if that does what you want
<feijo> DaSkreech: I use kde3
<snarkster> why is ettercap considered dangerous to use?
<blabla> DaSkreech: http://paste.ubuntu.com/85286/
<YAOMTC> I should use ktorrent anyway, would be better than Transmission (not sure why I'm still using it)
<DaSkreech> blabla: Ok thats good at least Why is it mounted with loop?
<DaSkreech> blabla: can you fsck it ?
<DaSkreech> Korrent is pretty neat. You can enable a small server that will spit up a webpage so you can login from anywhere and add a torrent and manage the ones running
<feijo> DaSkreech: no more ideas// I'm doomed lol
<DaSkreech> feijo: Still trying to figure out what's going on. What happens if you tracepath google.com
<blabla> DaSkreech: it is not mounted, fsck says bas magic number in super-block... superblock unreadable / discribes no valid ext2
<DaSkreech> blabla: Well I would surely say do a full backup of the partition
<feijo> DaSkreech: Unknown host
<blabla> DaSkreech: how?
<DaSkreech> blabla: dd if=/dev/mmcblk0 of=/path/to/somewhere/that/can/hold/8GB.part.bkup
<DaSkreech> feijo: What happenes if you ping 72.14.205.100
<Skulblaka> how comes Amarok doesn't support mp3? oO
<DaSkreech> Skulblaka: Cause the engine you are using doesn't have Mp3 support
<Skulblaka> whatever
<feijo> anything I try to ping return instantaneouslly the Uknown host
<Skulblaka> thanks
<feijo> DaSkreech: or Network is unreachable
<YAOMTC> DaSkreech: KTorrent seems to have a queue manager
<DaSkreech> Skulblaka: try install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<DaSkreech> feijo: Except 192.168.0.1 ?
<Skulblaka> erm, I think i can live without, thankyou anyway
<Ketrel> I installed Open Office 3 just now and it crashes each time I try to open it.
<Ketrel> Anyone have any clue why?
<snarkster> i dont understand.. u asked why it doesnt support it.. you are told what to do to make it support it and you dont care?
<feijo> DaSkreech: .1 or .2 it thinks is localhost, any other IP, even from my VMs, it dont reach
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: Not unil you give us a error message
<DaSkreech> feijo: Sure you hosts file is ok?
<Skulblaka> snarkster: I'll just download the song again, it was just a simple question
<d_mitry> in kde4, why is there a universal taskbar for all desktops?
 * snarkster gives DaSkreech a cup of coffee.
<DaSkreech> feijo: what does /etc/resolv.conf say ?
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: it doesn't GIVE me an error message
<DaSkreech> snarkster: Tea?
<YAOMTC> Do Transmission and KTorrent have different "temporary files"? KTorrent doesn't seem to recognize the files that Transmission made. Do I need to start over when I switch clients?
<d_mitry> more specifically, how can i have separate taskbars for different desktops?
<Ketrel> It just informs me that it crashed and I can recoved my documents next time I start it
<feijo> DaSkreech: 2 lines: search feijo and nameserver 192.168.0.1
<DaSkreech> d_mitry: That's by default change it if you like
<d_mitry> DaSkreech: where?
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: run it from the command line
<snarkster> my bad
 * snarkster give DaSkreech a hot cup o tea
<DaSkreech> feijo: ha. That explains a lot. and it thinks that you are 192.168.0.1 ;-)
<Ketrel> Lemme get this so you can see it
<DaSkreech> feijo: wait no it doesn't :-(
<giuseppe_> during boot phase I read activating swapfile swap [FAILED] - what can I do?
<rogan> Help please. I have upgraded to KDE4.2 beta 1 and after the update I have lost the ability to close or resize windows.
<DaSkreech> feijo:  can't ping 200.10.152.232 can you?
<feijo> DaSkreech: nameserver = dns, right//
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: sudo swapon
<DaSkreech> rogan: Do you have a terminal open ?
<DaSkreech> feijo: yes
<feijo> cant ping
<rogan> DaSkreech: no
<rogan> DaSkreech: I do now
<DaSkreech> rogan: can you move windows ?
<rogan> DaSkreech: I cannot move windows
<DaSkreech> rogan: try kwin --replace
<Ketrel> DaSkreech http://pastebin.com/m5430391a <-- the assert line is when the crash happens
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: thisi is the output:
<giuseppe_> usage: swapon [-hV]
<giuseppe_>        swapon -a [-e] [-v]
<giuseppe_>        swapon [-v] [-p priority] special|LABEL=volume_name ...
<giuseppe_>        swapon [-s]
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: sudo swapon and the path to your swap partition
<feijo> DaSkreech: I see that youre overloaded on this channel, I need to do something else... will be back shortly :)
<rogan> DaSkreech: that worked... can you explain what that just did?
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: Sorry... how can I find my swap partition?
<DaSkreech> feijo: tracepath to an IP address
<safari4> mexico
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: sudo fdisk -l will list out your partitions one of them will be marked swap
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> rogan: Did that work?
<rogan> DaSkreech: that worked
<feijo> DaSkreech: 1: send failed           Resume: pmtu 65535
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: now here the output: swapon: /dev/sda5: Device or resource busy
<MrInternet> What is the line for enabling the newest amarok?
<MrInternet> in sources.lst?
<rogan> DaSkreech: can you explain in brief what that just did
<DaSkreech> MrInternet: http://kubuntu.org
<DaSkreech> rogan: started a window manager. So you could manage your windows
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: any idea?
<DaSkreech> rogan: If you log out and back in now you should be good from now on
<rogan> DaSkreech: I just closed that terminal window which created a crash
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: It probably enabled but just later
<DaSkreech> rogan: I was about to say don't close the terminal :)
<DaSkreech> rogan: open the terminal run that command then logout
<rogan> DaSkreech: thanks
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: Ohh ok... can it depend by my new RAM installation? Two months ago I had 1 GB RAM!
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: no it shouldn't
<DaSkreech> Swap is the Hard drive not RAM
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: yes I know but the swap size was defines with old RAM size...
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: how did you install it?
<Ketrel> DaSkreech http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-To-Install-OpenOffice-org-3-0-in-Ubuntu-8-10-96449.shtml
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: Yes but that doesn't stop it being used :)
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: now I want to say that I see FAILED message every time I start up my notebook...
<DaSkreech> Oh lord
<DaSkreech> Ketrel:
<Ketrel> Bad idea?
<DaSkreech> Who runs those PPAs ?
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: Since you put in the RAM ?
<Ketrel> DaSkreech not sure, but I will remove them , and try my method from 8.04 then
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: sorry?
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: You have been getting [FAILED] since you put in the RAM ?
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: well I don't know this because before installing the new RAM I had splash enabled on my distro :-S
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: What does the bottom line of the command "free" say ?
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: Ha ha :) I hate the splash
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: me too in fact now I disabled it :)
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: Swap:      1461872          0    1461872
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: here the bottom line!
<DaSkreech> Ok your swap is fine it's just taking a little long to mount
<rogan> DaSkreech: help!
<DaSkreech> so upstart leaves it and moves on
<DaSkreech> rogan: SOS!
<rogan> DaSkreech: situation unresolved
<DaSkreech> rogan: you ran kwin --replace ?
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: its safe using the .deb from the site on 8.10 right?
<rogan> DaSkreech: yes it works temporarily but not perm fix
<Nalleman> is it possible to upgrade amarok in any simple way?
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: No clue.  I have no idea who runs that ppa
<DaSkreech> rogan: Do you have session save on?
<DaSkreech> Nalleman: What do you mean?
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: ok thanks a lot for all informations... before saying hello to you I have another little question. What can I use to write some little codes to excecute repetitive operation by terminal? By bash... I mean
<DaSkreech> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<voicu> .
<DaSkreech> giuseppe_: ^^^^
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: I used the .deb from the openoffice.org site on 8.04, so hopefully it also works on 8.10
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: It does but it stays out of the way of Ubuntu
<DaSkreech> rogan: When you logout and back in does it remember which applications you had open ?
<rogan> DaSkreech: yes!
<DaSkreech> rogan: Hmm
<DaSkreech> should work then
<DaSkreech> rogan: try kwin --replace &
<giuseppe_> DaSkreech: ok... it's difficult to explain... I'll start using google and eventually I'll come back here... thanks a lot for all information and have a nice (day or evening I don't know :))!
<Nalleman> DaSkreech, i would like to have the latest amarok player but I don't know the best way to install it.
<DaSkreech> Nalleman: Do you mean amarok 2 ?
<rogan> DaSkreech: http://pastebin.com/m65f0cac0
<Nalleman> DaSkreech, yes
<DaSkreech> Nalleman: Have you read the release notes for it?
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: what do you mean stays out of the way? As in not integrated and uses as default? (Because I dealt with that in 8.04)
<Nalleman> DaSkreech, no
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: Correct
<DaSkreech> Nalleman: Ok are you aware it's not a functional as Amarok 1.4 ?
<rogan> DaSkreech: now my task bar is frozen
<DaSkreech> rogan: in what way ?
<Nalleman> DaSkreech, no
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: I used the desktop integration (for menus) and then manually set it as the default app for opening the related files. That's all that would be needed right?
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: yes
<voicu> I don't get it, is k-network-manager supposed to handle the connections too or just show what's happening?
<voicu> it doesn't seem to work by itself, just when editing connections with the gnome applet
<DaSkreech> Nalleman: http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/FAQ#Amarok_2.0_FAQ and if you still want it then http://kubuntu.org
<rogan> DaSkreech: :( restart after system froze > still nothing
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: same problem with the .deb
<DaSkreech> rogan: ok when did this start happening ?
<Ketrel> from the official site
<rogan> DaSkreech: I just updated now updated to kde 4.2 beta
<DaSkreech> rogan: can you alt+F2 ?
<rogan> DaSkreech: negative
<voicu> is anyone else having problems with knetworkmanager? i'm on intrepid and it doesn't handle wired connections, doesn't show available wireless connections, nothing
<DaSkreech> Terminal open? :-)
<rogan> DaSkreech: ah :)
<DaSkreech> knetworkmanager needs love in ibex
<voicu> OTOH it does show when a connection is activated with the gnome counterpart
<DaSkreech> rogan: from the terminal type krunner
<Ketrel> OMG, they STILL haven't fixed the blank TTY problem?
<DaSkreech> in krunner type kwin
<rogan> DaSkreech: ok I typed kwin and quickly opened something then quit
<DaSkreech> rogan: Ha ha
<voicu> DaSkreech: ok, i guess i'll go with that horrible looking gnome thing for now
<DaSkreech> You think that you can move faster than the computer?
<rogan> DaSkreech: lulz got it
<DaSkreech> voicu: ok. Please post bugs about knetworkmanager so that your prolems can be addressed
<jussi01> voicu: you need to go to new connection
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: any idea why it crashes?
<rogan> DaSkreech: Run Kwin | Desktop Effects | Windows
<DaSkreech> rogan: Yeah I think I know what was happening. the terminal was closing before the killing of kwin so that it didn't get restored when you logged back in krunner would fix that
<voicu> jussi01: i know how to create connection, knetworkmanager just doesn't do anything
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: Looks like a bad Qt package for KDE 4.1.3 which I don't get as I had OO.o 3 since 4.1.0 and it worked fine
<jussi01> voicu: ahh, ok. :)
<rogan> DaSkreech: ! Error Could not find the program 'kwine'
<DaSkreech> kwin
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: wait, it's a different error this time
<DaSkreech> ok what's the error line?
<radlipat> ok how much ram do i need to run 8.10?
<Ketrel> "terminate called after throwing an instance of 'com::sun::star::uno:RuntimeExeception'"
<DaSkreech> Ok that's a OO.o error
<rogan> DaSkreech: kruner > kwin > then If I open Kwin nothing happens
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: #openoffice.org :)
<DaSkreech> rogan: Can't move your windows ?
<rogan> DaSkreech: no
<feijo> back
<DaSkreech> rogan: that's not cool
<radlipat>   ok how much ram do i need to run 8.10?
<rogan> DaSkreech: the only time I can is if kwin --replace < but thats a temp fix
<DaSkreech> rogan: Hmm ok you did that from krunner ?
<DaSkreech> alt+F2 should work now
<rogan> no
<rogan> DaSkreech: nope
<feijo> DaSkreech: did you had other ideas/ :)
<DaSkreech> rogan: ok well try it from in krunner
<DaSkreech> feijo: tracepath to 192.168.0.1
<rogan> DaSkreech: try what from within krunner?
<DaSkreech> kwin --replace
<rogan> DaSkreech: yes that works.. just like it did in terminal
<feijo> DaSkreech: 3 lines, mentioning feijo-home.local (that ip)  It thinks its my machine
<rogan> DaSkreech: should I try logging out again?
<DaSkreech> yes
<DaSkreech> feijo: go to your router's IP in the VM and see where it gets DNS from
<voicu> DaSkreech: I'd be happy to post a bug report but I'm not sure "no connection seems to work" is a lot of help
<DaSkreech> voicu: state what you did what you expect to happen and what did happen and your hardware
<feijo> dns relay active on router, is that ok
<rogan> DaSkreech: dosent work anymore
<feijo> DaSkreech: WAN page shows Primary DNS Address as 0.0.0.0
<DaSkreech> feijo: so it acts as it's own DNS
<rogan> DaSkreech: after loging back in I still do not have the ability to move/resize/close windows
<feijo> DaSkreech: yes, its a DLink 624 wifi router
<DaSkreech> rogan: grr i could just force it to open
<rogan> DaSkreech: this is not common after upgrading to beta1?
<DaSkreech> feijo: do you have dhcp server installed on your computer?
<DaSkreech> rogan: Nope.
<feijo> DaSkreech: I dont think so
<rogan> DaSkreech: I can live with it by just using kwin --replace every time I open a new session.. should I submit this bug report somewere?
<rogan> DaSkreech: what do you suggest I do
<DaSkreech> feijo: Ok sudo dhclient then
<DaSkreech> rogan: You can use Autostart and tell it to run kwin --replace when you login
<DaSkreech> but it really should be auto starting by itself
<rogan> DaSkreech: yea thats like slapingd duct take on the problem
 * DaSkreech takes his ducts
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: if it makes it work, dont knock it
<feijo> DaSkreech: what am I looking at it show me all my connections, I have a few from vmware
<DaSkreech> feijo: really? That's strange
<DaSkreech> what IP address did you get?
<rogan> DaSkreech: were should I submit this error?
<DaSkreech> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<feijo> DaSkreech: that command returned several times 192.168.188.128
<feijo> last linke, bound to that ip
<feijo> "renewal in 894 seconds"
<feijo> last *line
<DaSkreech> feijo: can you ping 200.10.152.232 now ?
<feijo> //////// yes
<feijo> WTH!!!!!!!
<feijo> its working now
<feijo> google back
<radlipat>  ok how much ram do i need to run 8.10?
<feijo> what was that/// lol
<radlipat>  /me how much ram do i need to run 8.10?
<voicu> is there a way too see what wireless connections are around with the gnome applet for network manager?
<ActionParsnip> voicu: you could use sudo iwlist scan
<DaSkreech> feijo: You picked up a rogue DHCp
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: no luck there :\
<feijo> DaSkreech: thanks a lot, so that dhclient solved//
<DaSkreech> radlipat: I was running with 512 for a while
<DaSkreech> radlipat: It's going to be a little more than KDe3 by default because a) it's not optimized and b) it's using compositing
<DaSkreech> You can turn off compositing and get a boost but a less wobbly experience :)
<voicu> ActionParsnip: well i guess it's better than nothing but is there something a little more integrated with the network manager?
<radlipat> ok so ineed at least 512?
<ActionParsnip> voicu: no idea man, i dont use gui apps for that sort of thing
<feijo> now I have another question, I guess much easier. My keyboard stop working the keys shift, ctrl and alt
<DaSkreech> radlipat: no you can do it with less but I would think that unless you are restricting yourself it would get painful below that
<radlipat> DaSkreech: lol i believe im only at 256
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: you could use xubuntu
<radlipat> but i can go up to 320
<ActionParsnip> radipor unofficial - fluxbuntu
<afeijo> i'm back ... but no shift key
<logan85> Got a question about wireless - I am using the Kubuntu DVD (live so far, haven't installed yet) and it recognized my laptops wireless card and can even find some networks. . .
<radlipat> ActionParsnip: ok whats the link?
<voicu> ActionParsnip: I wasn't using them either when I just had wired connections but handling so many wireless connections is annoying in a terminal
<radlipat> im sick of 6.06
<radlipat> and is there a shipit?
<ActionParsnip> !xubuntu | radlipat
<ubottu> radlipat: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<logan85> But I can not convince the thing to connect to my school network
<ActionParsnip> logan85: if your wireless lan uses wpa you will need the wpa supplicant
<logan85> Is there a way to em, get information about why this thing won't connect to my school network?
<logan85> I know the network does not broadcast the SSID - no prob, plugged that in, and they use WEP - so I copy pasted the hex key
<DaSkreech> radlipat: Ha ha I can get you to work on KDE4 with that but it's .. strange
<DaSkreech> much more like adding what you need than stripping out what you dont'
<ActionParsnip> logan85: then type the ssid used and then specify the wep key
<logan85> I have done that already
<ActionParsnip> logan85: as scanning for ssid's will not show the name
<radlipat> DaSkreech: what is a mimic program for shockwave
<radlipat> DaSkreech: and how can u do that?
<DaSkreech> There is none as far as I know
<afeijo> i lost shift, ctrl and alt keys, how to restore/
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<radlipat> ActionParsnip: ty
<radlipat> DaSkreech: so how is it strange with kde4 on 6.06?
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | afeijo
<ubottu> afeijo: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<DaSkreech> radlipat: No on 8.10. I'd login on the failsafe setting so that you just start X then pop in any programs you need
<logan85> well fuck me. . . the wireless worked this time. Don't know what I did different and don't really care lol. Sorry to be a bother
<DaSkreech> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<radlipat> ahhh ic
<radlipat> DaSkreech: well ok
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: thanks, it was right on that program, but I did 2 applies and not my shift and ctrl are working
<radlipat> so ineed to wait for my cd in mail then?
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: does xev show any output?
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: whats xev?
<radlipat> once Xubuntu is fully installed with konsole will it whipe my hardrive?
<ActionParsnip> !info xev
<ubottu> Package xev does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: it shows codes for inputs
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: its a command line app
<radlipat> ActionParsnip: once Xubuntu is fully installed with konsole will it whipe my hardrive?
<radlipat> ActionParsnip: or will i still have skype?
<afeijo> ActionParsnip: but I solved my problem, by going in the system config, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: no, as long as you dont delete it
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: if you have skyp installed it will work in xubuntu, its the same system, just different front
<ActionParsnip> afeijo: awesome
<snarkster> wow this is a hard finale..
<DaSkreech> radlipat: You should be fine
<snarkster> taking my linux 126DL final right now
<radlipat> ActionParsnip: kewl  thank you very much ill let you know if i need anything else
<DaSkreech> Should you be on the net while doing that ?
<radlipat> DaSkreech: thank you too
<snarkster> its a take home test..
<radlipat> thats how im running it lol
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: I'm getting no help there. Basically I'm being told, I should be using *ubuntu
<snarkster> according to my prof, if your going to become a linux admin you have to be able to search
<radlipat> konsole window in konversation
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: Well pop into #ubuntu-devel and ask them if they know of that PPA and what tests were done on it
<mohbana> how much space will kde take up on my Ubuntun install
<DaSkreech> mohbana: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and it will tell you
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: I'm using the deb from the open office site now, remember?
<DaSkreech> You will use <ths much> space continue y/N ?
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: Ah you removed the o ther one ?
<Ketrel> yes
<ActionParsnip> mohbana: DaSkreech is right. it will say what will be installed and ask for confirm before installing
<mohbana> thanks.  when is the new amarok going to be released?
<mn> hi everyone
<radlipat> can i  get link to paste it plz
<radlipat> so u can see whats going on
<radlipat> i 4got it
<Amelie1973> does anybody know ho wto make a raid in kubuntu?
<radlipat> !pasteit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pasteit
<radlipat> nope
<Amelie1973> :(
<radlipat> idk how to spell it lol
<ActionParsnip> !paste | radlipat
<ubottu> radlipat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<radlipat> ty
<Ketrel> I may have a lead.
<radlipat> ok i dont know what bottom part means
<Ketrel> fixed
<radlipat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85311/
<Ketrel> DaSkreech fixed it
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: what was it?
<radlipat> lines 4 through 6
<Ketrel> I had to delete .openoffice.org from my home directory
<DaSkreech> Um
<Ketrel> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-121141.html <----
<DaSkreech> you could just mv it :0
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: rm ~/.openoffice.org
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: i'd mv it first though just to test
<Ketrel> ActionParsnip I did that already, that's how I fixed it
<DaSkreech> Ketrel: really should just mv it :)
<stdin> 2 hours later /me hit's the "Send" button
<ActionParsnip> Ketrel: cool, then rm the old file
<Ketrel> DaSkreech: was a fresh install, I had nothing to lose
<radlipat> hello???
<DaSkreech> Ok
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> hi blabla
<blabla> hi
<radlipat> ] <radlipat> ok i dont know what bottom part means
<radlipat> [15:24] <radlipat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85311/
<DaSkreech> did you do the back up?
<radlipat> ummmmmmmm no!!!!
<radlipat> too late now me thinks
<blabla> the sd card is very slow :( it dd has finished about 4GB now
<radlipat> 97% done already
<radlipat> 99%
<radlipat> 100%
<DaSkreech> blabla: alright
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: fyi, dont use sudo gedit, use gksudo gedit
<ActionParsnip> well, kdesudo kate if you are using kde
<DaSkreech> stdin: recovery question
<radlipat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/85312/
<DaSkreech> If you have the time and energy
<radlipat> plz take a look
<radlipat> gdm and kdm are my choices
<zanberdo> question: what happened to katapult for ibex?  I've search the repos and no go.  Was it removed?
<TeknoGnome> is there a vnc server installed on 8.10 by default?
<radlipat> do u know what i should choose?????????
<ActionParsnip> !info katapult
<ubottu> Package katapult does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=951983
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: theres nothing stopping you compiling it, making a deb and installing it
<stdin> DaSkreech: it's 21:27, I've yet to have anything to eat, so I'll probably be a while
<zanberdo> ActionParsnip: nope, no reason I couldn't compile it, make a deb and install.  However, seeing that krunner appears to be the alternative, I will try it.
<radlipat> ActionParsnip: plz take a look!?!?!?!?!? http://paste.ubuntu.com/85312/
<rniamo> hi, how can i use bluetooth under kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: if you are using kde, id use kdm
<radlipat> kk ty
<zanberdo> ActionParsnip: I suppose my question should have been: is katapult no longer included with kde 4.x and if so, what is it's replacement?  The answer I see is krunner.  I did search kde 4 and katapult but for some reason did not find the forum entry you linked.  Thank you for the feedback
<ActionParsnip> rniamo: try kbluetooth
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: you got it, krunner. Its been taken out
<rniamo> how do i have to use kbluetooth ?
<DaSkreech> stdin: Go konsume
<DaSkreech> zanberdo: hasn't been ported to KDE4 yet. Try krunner
<DaSkreech> bluetooth doesn't work in ibex
<zanberdo> krunner works for me.  I'm still not sure I like that I can't do some things with kde 4.x that I could with previous versions. For instance, the size of the panels can not be made as small as in previous versions.  And it appears to be some limits to how you can configure your panels... note: just observations
<zanberdo> DaSkreech: yep, ActionParsnip let me know, thanks
<ActionParsnip> zanberdo: the link i gave gives all the info you need, if you like it i'd compile it
<rniamo> <DaSkreech> : bluetooth doesn't work in ibex ? it works for me under gnome ... so why not under kde ?
<zanberdo> ActionParsnip: nope, I'm good. I will play with krunner for the time being and see if it does what I'm accustomed to katapult doing.  If not, I will compile it can play around with it more.  thank you for the offer.
<DaSkreech> in KDE :-) You are correct. I think the Gnome packages might work
<DaSkreech> zanberdo: how small do you want the panel?
<zanberdo> DaSkreech: "tiny" bhy 3.5.9 standard.  Current size is more like "small" by 3.5.9 standard
<zanberdo> DaSkreech: the reason being that I like to have two panels: one on top and one on bottom similar to gnome layout
<DaSkreech> zanberdo: Hmm well KDE 4.2 is pretty small
<zanberdo> DaSkreech: small yes, tiny no. :)
<zanberdo> DaSkreech: 4.2 did you say?
<zanberdo> hmm
<DaSkreech> zanberdo: Topic :)
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: sneaky ;)
<zanberdo> DaSkreech: I appear to still be running 4.1.2
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: Shhhhh :-)
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<DaSkreech> zanberdo: 4.2 is nice :) Beta 2 is coming out in a few days but if you like you can wait till Jan
<DaSkreech> But it's nice :-)
<zanberdo> DaSkreech: updaing to 4.2 b1 now
 * DaSkreech winks at ActionParsnip
<loganWHD> hola all
<loganWHD> lets say i owned a movie and i wanted to make a legal dvd back up... what tool would u use in kubuntu?
 * ActionParsnip has 4.2
<hyper_ch> loganWHD: dd
<jussi01> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1349 kB, installed size 3024 kB
<shad0w0fsin> Hey, does anyone know why Kopete in the KDE 4.2 beta doesn't support MSN?
<hyper_ch> shad0w0fsin: it does
<zanberdo> loganWHD: I use dvdbackup
<ActionParsnip> shad0w0fsin: do you mean amsn or the Microsoft network?
<loganWHD> thank you both
<shad0w0fsin> hyper_ch: I don't see an option to add an MSN account in Kopete
<loganWHD> which is better
<zanberdo> loganWHD: is a cli app that preserves the dvd menu structure and all files
<shad0w0fsin> ActionParsnip: i meant the Microsoft network
<ActionParsnip> !best | loganWHD
<ubottu> loganWHD: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<loganWHD> oh sorry
<hyper_ch> shad0w0fsin: you're right... use amsn then
<ActionParsnip> shad0w0fsin: like hotmail do you mean?
<loganWHD> i need to make some copies of some movies for back up... but never did it in kubuntu
<hyper_ch> loganWHD: dd will make a 1:1 copy
<zanberdo> loganWHD: dd will permit you to make a bit-for-bit backup into a single file such as an ISO.  dvdbackup will "rip" the dvd and create the VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS file structure, along with the associated files.
<loganWHD> dd is dvdbackup?
<zanberdo> loganWHD: of course, dvdbackup is not used to burn a new disc
<shad0w0fsin> ActionParsnip: No I meant the instant messaging protocol
<DaSkreech> shad0w0fsin: The Debian packages got held up They should be back shortly
<hyper_ch> shad0w0fsin: seems it's not supported yet in 4.2... any reason you don't like aMSN?
<radlipat>  please take a look at this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/85311/ ... i dont know what the bottom part means
<shad0w0fsin> hyper_ch: Yeah I'll just use aMSN or emesene for now, I was just wondering if it was a bug at my end or not
<hyper_ch> shad0w0fsin: kopete supports now QQ :)
<ActionParsnip> shad0w0fsin: amsn or pidgin support msn protocol
<loganWHD> k9 looks awesome
<loganWHD> thank yo
<loganWHD> u
<radlipat> please take a look at this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/85311/ ... i dont know what the bottom part means
<DaSkreech> hyper_ch: Again
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: ???
<DaSkreech> Supporting qq
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: it did before?
<DaSkreech> In KDE3 I think
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: :) didn't see that then... used Eve
<DaSkreech> Who's eve?
<hyper_ch> DaSkreech: rather "what" than "who"
<DaSkreech> :-)
<hyper_ch> eva - QQ IM protocol compatible client in KDE
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: its there for you, run kdesudo kate /etc/mozpluggerrc
<hyper_ch> eva, not eve :)
<DaSkreech> ok
<hyper_ch> but it's basically the same
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: and copy / paste the lines to the end of the file
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: its in plain english
<radlipat> kk ill try in a few gotta wait for xubuntu
<radlipat> to finish installing
<peabody> how do I set it so that sub directories take the properties of the base directory?
<DaSkreech> peabody: Hmm?
<peabody> I thought it was with the group sticky bit but I guess I was wrong
<peabody> liek I have a directory /usr/share
<peabody> and it's 755 share:users
<peabody> if a sub directory is created/usr/share/this
<peabody> this is owned by share:users witth the permissions 755
<mn> hi
<mn> i need nelp
<mn> help
<Amelie1973> can't install the adobeflash player in kubuntu 8.04
<peabody> Amelie1973: did you try installing it in adept?
<Amelie1973> yes
<Amelie1973> i tried from there, and from the terminal
<Amelie1973> and doesn't work
<peabody> what's the problem?
<Amelie1973> also, I downloaded the .deb file, and executed it, and when i try to watch youtube
<Amelie1973> or other websites, it still saying the flashplayer plugin is required
<peabody> are you blocking javascript?
<Amelie1973> i don't think so
<Amelie1973> how do i know is enable or not?
<radlipat> ok my xubuntu in done installing what do i do?
<Amelie1973> ok, i've already check the firefox preferences
<Amelie1973> and it says "enable java script" and is selected
<peabody> are you using any type of blocking software?
<Amelie1973> no!
<ActionParsnip> back
<Amelie1973> i just installed the kubuntu 8.04 OS
<peabody> try this website: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<radlipat> ok action so what should i do now to get xubuntu desktop to show?
<radlipat> restart computer?
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: in kdm, change session type to xfce
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: log off and change to xfce
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: then log back on
<radlipat> im in kdm mode i think
<radlipat> thats what i chose b4 right
<mouser-> radlipat: are you at the login screen?
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: at the logon screen, look at the bottom right, you'll see session]
<radlipat> ok
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: click that and change it to xfce
<radlipat> its not there
<radlipat> wtf?
<Amelie1973> doesnt work :(
<ActionParsnip> radlipat: install the xubuntu-desktop package. Next time you login, you can choose Xfce4 from the Session menu on the login screen.  Thats from http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<radlipat> kk ty
<delilaz> Hi all, Right now I'm using kubuntu dapper-drake but am thinking of switching to hardy-heron, and was wondering if any external HD is compatible with either of the two systems???
<loganWHD> hrmmmmm k9copy keeps crashing... not the best i guess
<ActionParsnip> loganWHD: run it from terminal and you'll get intelligent output
<ActionParsnip> loganWHD: so you can see whats up
<ShaunR> delilaz: what do you mean by compatible?
<blabla> DaSkreech: dd finished
<loganWHD> well it runs
<loganWHD> but soon as i try to load a dvd it crashes
<rogan> hey DaSkreech
<kaminix> When converting my Flac-songs to mp3, all my japanese and swedish tags go lost somehow. Is there any good/easy/quick way to restore them? I used the perl script pacpl for converting.
<delilaz> ShaunR: compatible meaning that kubuntu will recongnize it as an external hd and no problems mounting it
<Dr_willis_AAO> Every externa;l USBhard dr4ive has worked for me...
<triggerhapp> Tried in #kde, couldnt get a staright answer, KDE launches KMail compose message whenever i plug in my power cable (laptop, so its often) any ideas why?
<blabla> DaSkreech: i have a backup now
<DaSkreech> Hi
<Dr_willis_AAO> depending on what you want to do with it. You may want to tweak how it mounts
<DaSkreech> rogan: Sup?
<ShaunR> yeah, delilaz: generally, usb externals tend to be the same usually
<DaSkreech> stdin: around ?
<ShaunR> its usually notices it regardless of what make, etc.
<rogan> DaSkreech: problem submite but I have run into a few more.. perhaps I need to reinstall?
<ShaunR> just like it notices any generic HDD (internal)
<rogan> DaSkreech: widget problems too
<delilaz> Thanks much ShaunR :)
<delilaz> Thank you too Dr_willis_AAO
<ShaunR> delilaz: yw
<rogan> DaSkreech: ex. To add a widget freezes up my entire system now and am forced to reboot
<DaSkreech> rogan: ugh
<DaSkreech> blabla: ok it's the same size as the partition
<rogan> DaSkreech:  :(
<rogan> ... /writs
<blabla> DaSkreech: its about 8GB
<DaSkreech> rogan: whats the list of problems?
<rogan> DaSkreech:  as you know kwin and now adding a widget will freeze the system
<DaSkreech> blabla: See if you can mount that :)
<DaSkreech> rogan: Sounds like a driver issue
<ActionParsnip> rogan: you could try renaming ~/.kde and restarting. you'll lose all kde settings but you'll get stock settings which may work, as you've renamed, you can rename back
<blabla> DaSkreech: mount: Stale NFS file handle
<blabla> :(
<blabla> DaSkreech: sudo mount /media/sdb1/mmcblk0backup.bkup /media/disk
<blabla> DaSkreech: mount: Stale NFS file handle
<DaSkreech> blabla: Hmm That's fairly bad.
<keres> DaSkreech: is there a program out there that can write bootable DVDs for kubuntu?
<moth_> uhm, hi ^^  I'm all new to Linux and stuff, I downloaded Kubuntu yesterday and now I'm trying to figure it out. But I seem to have trouble installing things, like VLC or Mozilla Firefox because it just doesn't want to install anything..! Can anyone help me? :)
<DaSkreech> keres: Any program that burns DVD
<blabla> DaSkreech: everything lost? :(
<zanberdo> question: when creating a new panel and adding widgets, how can I make them stay in the position I place them on the panel?  At present, I have a panel at the top of the screen that I'd like to have my clock and other items which are currently in the main/bottom panel.  When I add items to the panel, they all shift to the left...
<ActionParsnip> moth_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install vlc firefox
<ActionParsnip> moth_: linux is case sensitive
<ActionParsnip> moth_: is that working?
<DaSkreech> blabla: I don't think so but I don't know
<rogan> How do I reinstall the packages for kde 4.2 beta 1
<zeth_> how do I make konqueror web browser window open sligtly larger and not 640x480 ?
<rogan> DaSkreech: how do I go about reinstalling?
<stefanjrklb> Does anyone know why when I am connecting my mouse into USB in computer (notebook) my mouse isn't working ??
<ActionParsnip> rogan: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kde-nightly
<rogan> ActionParsnip thats not correct
<rogan> ActionParsnip to reinstall kde4.2. beta1
<rogan> E: Couldn't find package kde-nightly
<DaSkreech> ActionParsnip: It's kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> rogan: well change the package to whatever package installed it
<ActionParsnip> DaSkreech: for kde 4.2?
<ActionParsnip> stefanjrklb: sudo modprobe usbmouse may work
<ActionParsnip> stefanjrklb: try this http://www.mepis.org/node/185
<rogan> ActionParsnip DaSkreech: so sudo apt-get --reinstall..........
<DaSkreech> yeah
<zeth_> how do I make konqueror web browser window open sligtly larger and not 640x480 ?
<rogan> kubuntu desktop?
<blabla> DaSkreech: can i use testdisk the backup? i just called testdisk /media/sdb1/mmcblk0backup.bkup and now testdisk asks me to select the partition table type
<ActionParsnip> rogan: kubuntu-desktop will install kde 4.1
<rogan> so I cant reinstall 4.2 beta?
<zeth_> how do I make konqueror web browser window open sligtly larger and not 640x480 ?
<ActionParsnip> rogan: yes, try kde-nightly-kdebase
<|DS|> whats the default root password?
<dr_willis> There is none
<dr_willis> Your first initial user has sudo rights.. use sudo
<ActionParsnip> !root | |DS|
<ubottu> |DS|: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<|DS|> lol
<rogan> ActionParsnip E: Invalid operation kde-nightly-kdebase
<ActionParsnip> |DS|: forget about root, use sudo / kdesudo
<|DS|> I do :P
<ActionParsnip> |DS|: then you have as much power as root
<|DS|> my friend said to try root because I'm getting an error with my current account
<stefanjrklb> My mouse still doesny working :/
<zeth_> KDE 4.2 is pretty awsome! but definitely not as smooth as my Ubuntu-compiz experience
<ActionParsnip> zeth_: dont you mean gnome + compiz ;)
<zeth_>  ActionParsnip: right you are :)
<ActionParsnip> rogan: i'd run dpkg -l | less and see what looks likely
<rogan> How do I reinstall kde4.2 beta?
<zeth_> umm ... I just did compiz --replace and all my window borders are gone now
<|DS|> I've had that :/
<ActionParsnip> zeth_: you need some options in your xorg.conf
<zeth_>  ActionParsnip: what? really?
<ActionParsnip> zeth_: http://pastebin.com/f2fa0edfd
<rogan> ActionParsnip ok what good does that do me
<ActionParsnip> zeth_: line 75 + 76
<zeth_>  ActionParsnip: is there a way to undo compiz --replace?
<ActionParsnip> rogan: that shows you whats installed, you can peruse to see if anything jogs your memory
<dr_willis> kwin --replace
<zeth_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> rogan: http://hehe2.net/linux-general/try-kde-42-now-in-ubuntu/
<DaSkreech> blabla: yes
<zeth_> now where is the xorg.conf file again?
<shad0w0fsin> does anyone know how to fix the graphical glitches I experience in KDE 4.1 Intrepid when using OpenOffice?
<zeth_> ActionParsnip: where is the xorg.conf file located again?
<denis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ActionParsnip> zeth_: kdesdo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<zeth_> bash: kdesdo: command not found
<zeth_> I think you meant kdesudo ... :)
<captainbraille> Hi, I have a quick question, I'm not sure how to do something... I logged into my Yahoo.com email and told Kwallet I didn't want it to remember the password, but now I want it to remember the password and the pop-up won't come back up. How do I "reset" it so it will?
<keres> while burning an ISO, i get the error ' Error while burning: the disk could not be mounted (max attempts reached).
<ActionParsnip> zeth_: typo
<keres> what does this mean?
<zeth_> ok ... now do i need to resart X before trying emerald again?
<keres> what does that mean? i am using brasero
<DaSkreech> rogan: Worked?
<ActionParsnip> keres: try burning slower maybe
<keres> ActionParnsip: i burned it as slow as it could go
<ActionParsnip> keres: try another app
<ActionParsnip> !burning | keres
<ubottu> keres: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<keres> should i turn verify written data and simulate on?
<keres> when burning an iso at 4x?
<keres> and what should i set the writing mode to?
<blabla> DaSkreech: testdisk asks me for the partition table type(intel, efi gpt, Mac, none, Sun, XBox) wich should i select?
<keres> DaSkreech?
<rogan> ActionParsnip DaSkreech: unresolved ... action the link you provided ended up giving me more errors
<rogan> ActionParsnip DaSkreech: the recent upgrade is resulting in more and more problems.. I have never had any problems with ubuntu before
<triggerhapp> Tried in #kde, couldnt get a staright answer, KDE launches KMail compose message whenever i plug in my power cable (laptop, so its often) any ideas why?
<DaSkreech> blabla: intel
<DaSkreech> keres: None of that makes a diference to theactual burning
<keres> DaSkreech: does k3b eject on success?
<DaSkreech> rogan: ok how afraid are you of terminal ?
<DaSkreech> keres: If you set that in the optins
<keres> ok
<keres> DaSkreech: is there a program that can tell if a DVD is bootable?
<DaSkreech> A BIOS :-D
<rogan> DaSkreech not at all
<rogan> here is the latest error http://pastebin.com/m5749a42e
<DaSkreech> rogan: What video card do you have ?
<keres> DaSkreech: still wouldn't boot
<DaSkreech> keres: what are you burning?
<keres> DaSkreech: can i PM you?
<rogan> DaSkreech eh that would be lspci correct?
<DaSkreech> Sure
<rogan> DaSkreech intel GM965/GL960 it looks like
<DaSkreech> rogan: sudo lshw -C video
<rogan> DaSkreech http://pastebin.com/md599a19
<rogan> DaSkreech ..
<DaSkreech> I guess that should be alright
<DaSkreech> rogan: OK jump to a TTY and run sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 && mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_beta
<rogan> DaSkreech ey?
<JediatNight> hi all , do you know where to get libdvdcss2 ?
<JediatNight> I'm trying to play dvd's in VLC
<crimsun> JediatNight: see medibuntu
<JediatNight> I'm there already. Thanks crimsun
<rogan> DaSkreech http://i37.tinypic.com/xprlah.jpg
<rogan> DaSkreech yes?
<ActionParsnip> !dvd | JediatNight
<ubottu> JediatNight: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lovre> i cant seem to find any BOA constructor tutorials. Are there any other GUI tools for python out there? Sorry for offtopic....:Ž(
<JediatNight> Thanks ActionParsnip
<blabla> DaSkreech: thanks for your help, i havent got my data back but i have to go to bed now...
<DaSkreech> blabla: ok keep that file it has all your data
<ImLiz> hello room, I have my hd partitioned in two and was wondering if the Hardy-Heron install will give me the option to install it over the dapper-drake partition???
<DaSkreech> rogan: yes
<dr_willis> ImLiz,  you want to totally remove the old install?
<DaSkreech> ImLiz: Sure if you lilke
<ActionParsnip> ImLiz: you can upgrade using the cd but you'll need to upgrade one release at a time
<ImLiz> ActionParsnip: so I'll have to download every previous version until hardy-heron?
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | ImLiz
<ubottu> ImLiz: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ImLiz> ok I'll take a look at that, thanks all
#kubuntu 2009-12-07
<guest_> how do you capture the output of netcat to a text file tried nc -zw2 xxx.xx.xxx. | more >>some.txt   ? I cant figure it out
<lordganesh> is there any partition managerfor kde
<Dragnslcr> !info partitionmanager | lordganesh
<ubottu> lordganesh: partitionmanager (source: partitionmanager): partition manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-0ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 726 kB, installed size 2848 kB
<lordganesh> Dragnslcr: it doesn't show any devices mounted
<yesitjustme> kubuntu 9.10 doesn't have disk utility?
<nositelicense> sure
<yesitjustme> sure?
<nositelicense> >aplications>system>disk utility
<The_Journey> how do I start the plasma-widget-daisy from this http://lechio.freehostia.com/daisy.html#mark1
<cuznt> where does one find the MBR
<cuznt> !MBR
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<nanosnack> if there is an expirienced user that would be willing to answer some very silly questions?
<scorchgeek> if you say what they are, maybe :)
<genii> nanosnack: Best to just ask whichever question you have, someone who knows an answer will take it up
<nanosnack> I was trying to install VLC, I looked at the Package Manager, I took a guess on which one to install, it seemed to do... something?  needless to say, from a beginners perspective, nothing in linux is straightforward
<nanosnack> so I just don't know what I'm doing
<nanosnack> I look at tutorials and they don't bother to explain the very basics.  and that's what I (and I'm guessing millions of people) need to know
<nanosnack> when you can't just download a program, and you can't use what appears to be an "add program" function, what are you supposed to do?
<nanosnack> this is what beginners normally ask?
<genii> nanosnack: The package manager is where you normally install programs, yes. Some programs do not have for instance a graphical component and so it may seem sometimes nothing was installed
<scorchgeek> the simplest way is just to install it through the package manager, which seems to be what you did. However, you may need to know the name of the program and type it into a terminal window to actually launch it.
<r00t_ninja> There is a package called VLC
<r00t_ninja> that is the one you want
<nanosnack> ....am I alone?
<nanosnack> alright, I searched for VLC on the search bar, and "run vlc" came up, so it's there
<r00t_ninja> ur not alone
<nanosnack> so why doesn't it have a nice little graphic with a spot in the multimedia section, eh?
<r00t_ninja> it does
<nanosnack> what's this "installing things in secret and then hiding it from me" business?
<r00t_ninja> did you install the main package called vlc
<nanosnack> It doesn't, you get a free beer if you can find it
<r00t_ninja> it did for me
<genii> nanosnack: VLC itself is a command-line app
<nanosnack> yup, it was called vlc and some gibberish
<r00t_ninja> run the comand: sudo apt-get install vlc
<r00t_ninja> to double check you installed it
<Scunizi> nanosnack: there are two different methods of placing a shortcut icon on the menu.. kubuntu/ubuntu uses one method but some programs use a different method.. remember there are different repositories for the installlable programs.. "Main" is pretty polished.. "Universe" sometimes has these quirks.. also some programs install and place an icon but it won't show up until the next boot.. why  .. I don't know.
<genii> nanosnack: To answer your PM'd message, my responses to you are in orange because your IRC client is highlighting then since I directed them towards you by using your nickname within the message
<nanosnack> genii: thank you
<r00t_ninja> is there some kind of desktop search widget that uses nepomunk and strigi?
<nanosnack> r00t_ninja: it's very much installed. do I have to restart before it shows up?
<Guest7761> is there a partitioning tool that comes installed in 9.10?
<r00t_ninja> you might have to
<r00t_ninja> however i remember it showing up right away when i installed
<Guest7761> like gparted?
<r00t_ninja> kaprted?
<r00t_ninja> kparted?
<Guest7761> nope
<genii> Likely qtparted
<Guest7761> oooh
<r00t_ninja> partitionmanager
<Guest7761> where's that?
<r00t_ninja> search partitionmanager  in kpackagekit
<Guest7761> no qtparted
<kavurt> Guest7761: what's wrong with gparted?
<r00t_ninja> qtparted isnt in my repos
<Guest7761> I can't install anything until I get some more hard drive space, I'm all full up
<Scunizi> r00t_ninja: partitionmanager *is* parted (gparted, qtparted, kparted) unless the stock install in 9.10 has changed.
<r00t_ninja> oh ok
<kavurt> Guest7761: use fdisk then
<Guest7761> looks like parted will run
<nanosnack> Scunizi: thanks!  main and universe are repositories. repositories are servers with lots of packages on them somewhere in the world?
<Scunizi> nanosnack: yes..
<genii> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<nanosnack> are main and universe organizations or companies?  or is this more conceptual?
<genii> nanviewosnack: The first link above which the bot provided has an over
<Scunizi> nanosnack: conceptual only.. just a means of segregation.. and assigning responsibility for compilation of the programs for each ubuntu release.
<genii> bah touchpad
<genii> nanosnack: The first link above which the bot provided has an overview
<Scunizi> nanosnack: there are the 'original main' repo's the remainder in the world are mirrors..there to assist and reduce the load..
<nanosnack> genii: thank you
<nanosnack> scunizi: I see. are all the repo's available through the package loader?
<Scunizi> nanosnack: they are.. but you can only have one repo listed and accessed at a time through the package manager..
<r00t_ninja> un the computer tab in the kickoff application laucher would it be possible to disable showing removable storage devices
<r00t_ninja> ?
<nanosnack> scuniz: what the rationale?
<Scunizi> nanosnack: how do you mean? ..
<Scunizi> nanosnack: one repo consists of "main" "universe" and what ever else you've listed yourself.
<Guest7761> how can I rebuild my /var/lib/dpkg directory?
<nanosnack_> scunizi: I can understand why they are segregated by how much support or "open source" approval, but why can you only look through one at a time?
<Scunizi> nanosnack: they are all the same.. just mirrors of the original.. so there's no differencee between them.. the point being to use the repo that is the closest or fasted to your location.. the package manager should be able to search out and list the best repo for you.. at lease ubuntu does/can.. I haven't tried it with kubuntu's package manager.
<Dragnslcr> nanosnack_- KPackageKit will show packages from every repository you have enabled
<nanosnack_> scunizi: okay, when you said "one at a time" I took it to mean main, universe, restricted or multiverse
<Scunizi> nanosnack: no.. those would all be one server location or repo.. however repo can also mean the main repo, universe repo etc.. but essentially the same server.
<Scunizi> nanosnack: no.. those would all be one server location or repo.. however repo can also mean the main repo, universe repo etc.. but essentially the same server.
<rodrigo> hola
<rodrigo> alguien que hable español
<rodrigo> ?
<EagleScreen> yo rodrigo
<EagleScreen> pero este no es lugar para hablar en español, visite #kubuntu-es
<rodrigo> ok
<reesefrancis_> how can i set the permissions to read of one group of users? chmod g+r and then?
<FatTony> so, anyone gotten netflix to work in 9.1?
<jsatt> I recently switched from SUSE to Kubuntu 9.10 and I'm trying to sudo scripts from my ~/bin but get back "command not found." both echo $PATH and sudo echo $PATH return the same value which includes ~/bin and adding env_keep = $PATH doesn'[t seem to help. any suggestions?
<EagleScreen> jsatt: have they got execution permissions?
<jsatt> yes, 755. They also all run fine as my user
<r00t_ninja> this is more skype related but , im getting this error: bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111) i am fairly sure this is whats causeing my microphone to not work
<jsatt> found a fix for my sudo issue. added "Defaults        secure_path="/home/jsatt/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin"" to my /etc/sudoers. Maybe not the prefered method, but it does what i need.
<JerVA> Hello - is Kubuntu good OS for older machine with 512 MB ram?
<Rev_Willie_Crow> hi all
<Rev_Willie_Crow> anyone having problems with amarok?
<Rev_Willie_Crow> on mine there is not a device button under config, and the sidebar is missing
<JerVA> Hello - is Kubuntu good OS for older machine with 512 MB ram?
<maco> JerVA: probably not :-/
<maco> JerVA: well unless you have discrete graphics
<maco> plasma's a bit graphics heavy
<JerVA> I have older Nvidia GeForce 5200
<JerVA> does that still work with this newer Kubuntu?
<maco> give it a try then
<maco> no idea. i use intel. i just wouldnt suggest with intel on 512mb
<JerVA> Does wine works with Kubuntu as well?
<maco> yes
<JerVA> I have p4
<JerVA> or is that too low ?
<maco> thats fine
<JerVA> 512 MB ram and P4 works just fine
<maco> technically i think 256mb are the min requirements
<JerVA> IC
<maco> depends how fast you expect it to be, i guess ;)
<maco> itll certainly run, how well you like it will depend on what you want to do with it and how fast you want to do it
<JerVA> Okay
<JerVA> KDe features does look nice
<et_> JerVA's computer sounds about like my mom's, on which Kubuntu is fairly snappy
<maco> ok
<JerVA> so it's not highly recommend to run kubuntu?
<maco> JerVA: et_ just said it works well
<JerVA> OH
<JerVA> oops - I thought snappy meaning not well
<JerVA> thanks :)
<maco> JerVA: snappy = fast
<JerVA> OIC
<JerVA> got it
<JerVA> sounds like it's better than GNOME ubuntu version
<maco> for me, 2GB of RAM wasnt enough to avoid lots of swapping, but i probably keep more apps open and running in the background all the time (plus...firefox...) and actually, with 1GB of RAM and 32bit (and no firefox), its just dandy, so maybe 64bit is just super-memory-hog
<DasKreech> JerVA: Really depends on how you use the computer.
<JerVA> Yeah I agree. I'm really becoming the hardcore of the Ubuntu family fan.
<lordganesh> default partition manager in ubuntu doesn't support ntfs is there any partition manager which support ntfs for kde
<klaudiuser> h
<flachmann> heyhey guys
<flachmann> fu me
<flachmann> exit
<flachmann> hihi
<flachmann> lol
<flachmann> biste ooch knülle?
<EDinNY> how do I delete a file whose name starts with a '?'?
<DasKreech> EDinNY: with the delete key?
<EDinNY> huh?  no delete key on command line
<et_> rm \?nameoffile
<EDinNY> a script made a bunch of odd files.  tried that
<EDinNY> rm: cannot remove `?*': No such file or directory
<DasKreech> EDinNY: Oh from the command line?
<EDinNY> yep.  cant do it from dolfin
<et_> can you delete the directory?
<DasKreech> Really?
<EDinNY> really
<DasKreech> Hmm
<DasKreech> ok rm \?filename
<EDinNY> some of them have regular charactors in them.  I execute pipe ls to grep to rm
<EDinNY> rm \?filename does not work.  tried that
<DasKreech> Works here what does it do for you?
<DasKreech> is it a regular file?
<EDinNY> rm: cannot remove `?*': No such file or directory
<EDinNY> yes
<et_> are you trying to delete many files with the * character?
<DasKreech> did you remove \?filename or \?* ?
<EDinNY> -rw-r--r--  1 ed ed         95 2009-12-06 21:54 {#????????
<DasKreech> That doesn't start with ?
<EDinNY> most of them do
<DasKreech> that starts with {
<EDinNY> no
<EDinNY> using wildcard because none of the charactors are letters or numbers
<DasKreech> Can you give me an example of one that starts with ?
<EDinNY> ???j?p?ļI?ea?V???
<EDinNY> ??c!?
<EDinNY> ????j?p?ļI?ea?V???
<DasKreech> do they all have ??
<EDinNY> yep
<EDinNY> or the ones I want to del do
<DasKreech> That would be the problem
<DasKreech> bash reads the line twice and then tries to replcace the second ? with a char which o course doesn't exist
<et_> what happens if you try just one: rm \?\?c\!\?
<DasKreech> I could walk you through this but #bash will be more informative if a lot harsher than I will
<EDinNY> rm `ls |grep j*p |grep V |grep -v SA'  <-- got rid of one of them
<DasKreech> et_: He can do them one by one easy just time consuming
<DasKreech> assuming that EDinNY is a him :)
<EDinNY> yep
<DasKreech> What you need is a literal expansion
<DasKreech> is this in some sub directory ?
<EDinNY> tried putting it in single quotes too
<EDinNY> sub dir
<DasKreech> single quotes won't help unless you do it post expansion
<DasKreech> are there files that you want in the sub dir ?
<EDinNY> yes.  I will figure it out
<EDinNY> thanks
<DasKreech> well if you want ot know how to delete the files ask in #bash
<EDinNY> good idea!
<EDinNY> thanks
<DasKreech> if you just want to solve the problem I have a negative way of approaching it
<EDinNY> can do it with greps
<DasKreech> :-)
<DasKreech> Do the files that you want start with a reasonable character?
<EDinNY> yes
<EDinNY> ah, great idea
<EDinNY> how do I grep -v for letters?
<DasKreech> grep -v [A-Za-z]*
<DasKreech> or if you like ls [^0-9A-Za-z]*
<DasKreech> should list out files that start with funky chars
<DasKreech> If those are the files that you want to get rid of just swap ls with rm
<EDinNY> rm 'Ë¢I{' worked
<DasKreech> doesn't that leave you with ?? files?
<nomopofomo> let's say i install from a mini iso... i install the base system and then reboot to the terminal... i want to get a very minimal kde4 environment up and running... so will aptitude install kdebase do the trick? or do i need to install an x server as well?
<et_> I don't think anything graphical will work without X
<nomopofomo> i guess my question was: will installing kdebase also install the x server as a dependency?
<r00t_ninja> It most likely will
<sellu> hai
<sellu> what is this softwer exactly???????/
<et_> nomopofomo: 'aptitude -D show kdebase' should show you
<esteban> heeeeeeeeee
<DasKreech> nomopofomo: It will
<DasKreech> Hi esteban
<esteban> wass up?
<esteban> :-)
<esteban> hi
<DasKreech> Hi
<rizvan> hi
<rizvan> This is not a genuine Ubuntu package: kdelibs-bin
<rizvan> please tell how to install genuine package?
<DasKreech> rizvan: What do you mean ?
<DasKreech> Darkwing-Netbook: Whooot
<rizvan> i'm trying to report a bug for konsole
<rizvan> i have added some repos
<rizvan> to sources.list
<DasKreech> ok
<rizvan> my sources.list file -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336331/
<DasKreech> and you want to know where kdelibs-bin came from?
<rizvan> yes
<rizvan> and to install official packages only
<et_> how do you define "official"?
<DasKreech> well if you want official packages only they easiest way is to comment out the ppa lines
<rizvan> provided from ubuntu repos
<rizvan> ok
<DasKreech> if you want to know where kdelibs-bin came from then type apt-cache policy kdelibs-bin in konsole
<DasKreech> The version table will tell you where you are getting it from
<rizvan> sure
<rizvan> here's the output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336332/
<DasKreech> Seeing as you have PPAs enabled it's likely coming from there
<Darkwing-Netbook> What's up DasKreech
<rizvan> should i just comment all ppas
<rizvan> ?
<DasKreech> Darkwing-Netbook: plasma-netbook works?
<DasKreech> rizvan: Depends what are you trying to do?
<rizvan> ok, many thanks :)
<DasKreech> You have KDE 4.3.4 currently are you trying to go back to KDE 4.3.2 ?
<rizvan> nope, i don't want to
<Darkwing-Netbook> As a tech preview it runs well... I'm test running Lucid right now... has a few problems
<rizvan> but i want to report indic unicode font rendering bug in konsole
<DasKreech> rizvan: ok the package that you have now was released by kubuntu devs so you can use it as is
<DasKreech> Submit your bug report as normal
<rizvan> the bug report dialog "collecting problem information" - is complaining
<rizvan> "This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<rizvan> ok, i'll downgrade to 4.3.2 then report the bug and do the upgrade again
<rizvan> Thanks DasKreech :-)
<DasKreech> rizvan: HOld on let me see if i can find a resolution to that
<rizvan> okay
<TeLLuS> or report to KDE instead..
<DasKreech> rizvan: You are reporting it Launchpad?
<DasKreech> TeLLuS: Yeah I was just getting to that :)
<rizvan> i want to report to kde bugs, from the "Help->report bug"
<DasKreech> rizvan: you can do that. You can also report directly at bugs.kde.org
<rizvan> ok, i'll report directly there
<rizvan> solves the issue ;-)
<DasKreech> rizvan: Thanks for taking the time out to report the bug :)
<rizvan> that's at least i can do as a good opensource user!
<DasKreech> :-)
<rizvan> bye, see you
<cpk1> I've got kubuntu 9.04 and can't seem to get sound from more than one source at once, whenever I want a new program to use sound I have to reload alsa
<cpk1> not sure what the issue is
<cpk1> anyone has any suggestions feel free to shout them out
<et_> cpk1: this may help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012
<cpk1> et_: thanks, so I guess I have to use pulse then? I was hoping to avoid it =P
<et_> I think I remember having a problem like yours and pulseaudio solved it for me.
<cpk1> yeah it doesnt look like I have a sound server
<oferon> Any one can help me with some wireless configuration and injection?
<da2f> a2f
<da2f> eeeee
<Timewarper> guys protest against satanic edition ubuntu
<DasKreech> What was that about?
<WilliamBuell> I have LAMP on an Ubuntu desktop. Is it terribly difficult to enable php to send out an email programatically?
<DasKreech> WilliamBuell: /join ##php
<r00t_ninja> install sendmail , set sendmail_path in your php.ini and you should be done
<WilliamBuell> thanks r00t_ninja
<WilliamBuell> thanks DasKreech
<zhanes> hi bill
<zhanes> hi ninja
<zhanes> ehy protest against satanic ubuntu edition?
<zhanes> satanism is a religion too, dont?
<DasKreech> zhanes: what?
<zhanes> why i do protest counter satanism?
<zhanes> satanism is a religion too
 * DasKreech has no idea but that has nothing to do with this channel
<zhanes> they given them asses and smoke marijuana
<zhanes> but homophoby is crime
<zhanes> so, freedom of religion, freddom of sexuality, freedom of speech
<zhanes> preconcept is a bad idea
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<DasKreech> zhanes: If you have a question about Kubuntu you can ask it otherwise take the conversation elsewhere
<zhanes> ubottu called us attemption
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zhanes> DasKreech, forgive me
<zhanes> I just give my opinion about ubuntu distributions
<zhanes> satanists can use ubunu too, dont?
<jussi01> zhanes: youve been asked, please keep ontopic for this channel
<zhanes> alright
<DasKreech> Yes so can people wearing green shirts, Accountants, the greeks and people with red hair
<DasKreech> None of that has anything to do with this channel
<zhanes> sure DasKreech
<zhanes> offcourse
<DasKreech> you can join #kubuntu-offtopic and talk about it as much as you like
<zhanes> thx
<a2f> after running aptitude build-dep i'm seeing a bunch of packages with {a} next to their names. what does that mean?
<||arifaX> Hi I am on 9.10 I try a cisco vpn via the knetwork-manager vpnc and the plugin is installed. from command line works. It seems nm does not even try to start the connection. can someone help me a bit?
<zhanes> have you tried to use pppoeconf first?
<ghostcube> ||arifaX: hmm i dont kow knetwork-manager so far havent used it, but maybe just try another one as knetwork-manager isnt the bugfree one :)
<zhanes> and you will ned choose your kubuntu distribution in wizzard
<zhanes> choose manual configuration, them kubuntu karmic 9.10
<zhanes> them detect devices
<ghostcube> zhanes: commandline it works o.o
<ghostcube> so the config is quite ok
<zhanes> works too, ppoeconf autodetec your device
<zhanes> pppoeconf
<zhanes> sorry
<zhanes> but try it:
<zhanes> choose manual configuration, them kubuntu karmic 9.10
<r00t_ninja> are you setting the connection as auto connect?
<zhanes> them detect devices
<ghostcube> i would just suggest wicd cause knetworkmanager isnt the best in the wild
<zhanes> right click on knetwork-manager them when appears options choose manual settings
<zhanes> them when apperar wizard dialog, choose kubuntu karmic 9.10
<zhanes> them when appears the principal box, choose autodetec
<zhanes> so them you can configure all options in your device
<zhanes> understood?
<snuggz> hello
<DasKreech> hi
<||arifaX> ghostcube: I used wicd for a long time, but man it can't be possible that something that is implemented does not work
<ghostcube> ||arifaX: i know but wicd is working
<ghostcube> so i havent tried knetwork-manager again
<||arifaX> zhanes: cannot follow you
<zhanes> ghostcube, what you wish to do?
<hyper_ch> hi there, got a strange printer problem. I setup a network printer and the test pages was printed ok. It also appears in the cups web interface (localhost:631). However a document that I try to print from Okular does not get printed and does not appear in the cups webinterface. Any suggestions?
<zhanes> follow me for where?
<||arifaX> zhanes: your knetork-manager options manual settings stuff
<zhanes> why not? to me works fine
<zhanes> i'm using only it
<zhanes> ghostcube, have you tried my "stuff"?
<||arifaX> zhanes: look that happens when I click my configured vpn connection (vpnc) http://paste.ubuntu.com/336375/
<||arifaX> zhanes: this is from syslog
<zhanes> well in our case, do ou really need knetwork-config?
<zhanes> well in your case, do you really need knetwork-manager?
<||arifaX> zhanes: I could do it by hand yes and it works (tested) but you understand I am a fan of linux and I want to bring it also to people that are no computerfreaks and therefore stuff like this needs to work out of the box.
<zhanes> (sorry for errors, i'm needing to sleep
<||arifaX> Why do we have the possiblity to add a vpn and a vpnc plugin if it does not work the way it should?
<zhanes> i'm confused with your questions
<zhanes> r))t_ninja, do you know about it?
<zhanes> r00t_ninja, do you know about it?
<balsaq> will this support channel work as long as i have kde (PClinuxOS)...or do i need to get kubuntu
<DasKreech> balsaq: Ask your question and we will see
<||arifaX> zhanes: let me explain. I did a    sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc vpnc   and then configured a vpn connection. It does not even popout anything. when I go to the commandline as root and do the vpn manually with exactly the same parameters I am connected - frankly I don't like that
<zhanes> but if works, whats the matter?
<balsaq> can kubuntu do ipod
<DasKreech> Yes if you have the new amarok or banshee
<DasKreech> or gpodder of course
<balsaq> ok because i just installed ubuntu on my firends computer and they say she cant do it
<balsaq> so i may put her in kubuntu
<zhanes> well if your problem is popup wizzard
<zhanes> here have
<zhanes> and discover the devices automatically
<DasKreech> balsaq: install banshee
<DasKreech> It can do iPod
<balsaq> hmmtold her that
<zhanes> basaq, i have ipod and connect normally
<balsaq> alredy told her that Daskreech...she still is struggling
<balsaq> cool ill switch her to kubuntu
<balsaq> are you gonna be here tommorowzhanes Daskreech
<zhanes> i tranfer the mp3 and the awm to device in my folders and runs ok
<zhanes> the ipod is recognized as a HD removable
<balsaq> she i total newbie
<balsaq> 1st day
<DasKreech> Probably
<zhanes> the only problem is the videos, the videos are in commercial extensions only
<balsaq> her name i sweet_sarah_jane
<balsaq> ill tell her to look you up zhanes and daskreech
<zhanes> awm is commercial and you will need to install commercial codecs to mencoder
<DasKreech> She can just asl
<DasKreech> Hmm
<DasKreech> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<DasKreech> Ha
<FloodBotK3> DasKreech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasKreech> 10 dollars says that's not up to date :-)
<balsaq> she is soo new its all tough right now
<DasKreech> We'll be nice to her
<balsaq> she wants messenger and ipod...or maybe it was itunes,,,,thats it
<balsaq> well give it a shot
<DasKreech> Of course she wants iTunes
<zhanes> first convert videos to your ipod dimensions 240x120 for example them to you codec, this program is good to convert videos --> konverter-0.93
<DasKreech> amsn or kmess for MSN
<balsaq> is that the one that doesnt work?
<DasKreech>  Which is?
<balsaq> no sence beatin a dead horse cause i am not sure what her problem is...nice girl though, ill get her in here tomorrow
<zhanes> http://www.tr0ll.net/kraus.tk/projects/konverter/sources/konverter-0.93.tar.gz
<DasKreech> I'm guessing her problem is she wants iTunes cause she knows iTunes
<balsaq> yup
<zhanes> when you connect you ripod via usb or bluetotth is automatically recognized as a removable HD device
<zhanes> just copy and past your converted videos from your HD to ipod device
<balsaq> save it for her cause i don't mess with that stuff
<balsaq> bu thank you
<zhanes> oh, you want to use iTunes?
<balsaq> she does
<zhanes> have many iTunes pluggins for mozilla-firefox
<balsaq> i installed buntu on someones computer and now she wants itunes
<zhanes> all are good
<zhanes> good to manage iTunes
<balsaq> so i am going to have her talk to you folks
<zhanes> go to mozilla-firefox addons
<balsaq> if i am reeeaaalll lucky someone helped her while i was at work
<balsaq> ill know tomorrow
<balsaq> cause she'll call me at work ...if it still doesnt work
<zhanes> the best is foxytunes https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/219
<zhanes> balsaq: the best is foxytunes https://addons.mozilla.org/pt-BR/firefox/addon/219
<balsaq> well she had better learn buntu cause when i installed it in her box it was so loaded with virus it was a mess...she HAS to learn buntu
<balsaq> and she lost her xp home discs
<DasKreech> ha ha If she can stick out a month she shuld be fine
<zhanes> if she had serial of xp, she can download a copy of windows xp in anywhere
<zhanes> better: allwhere
<balsaq> exactly...luckily she pretty good on computers
<balsaq> she already customized it
<zhanes> but i prefer kubuntu then windows
<balsaq> i have xubuntu, ubuntu, pclinuxos and xp pro and puppylinux
<balsaq> i had mint for awhile
<zhanes> KDE is a "obra prima"
<balsaq> this is my 1st time on kde
<zhanes> mint is pretty
<balsaq> when isaw the kde i knew i should have started her there
<zhanes> but kubuntu with air theme is fantastic
<balsaq> mint is pretty but i noticed a bug in it
<balsaq> ticked me off
<balsaq> computer janitor is a mess in it
<zhanes> well have you passed to her the link for the foxytunes?
<balsaq> she isnt here yet....i am sending her in her tomorrow
<zhanes> foxytunes is good for all multimedia in internet, not only iTunes
<balsaq> she tried for hours in ubuntu
<zhanes> ubuntu is easy to use
<balsaq> yup...shes gettin it just no the itunes
<zhanes> i love compiz
<balsaq> brb...
<zhanes> DasKreech, ubuntu is intuitive, and Kubuntu likely a windows desktop
<zhanes> many peoples today uses well kubuntu
<DasKreech> Yes
<zhanes> for first time
<zhanes> the better in linux is a big numbers of forums
<balsaq> i just installed pclinuxos on a computer in my basement..it looks like they copied kubuntu almost entirely
<noaXess> !bluray
<noaXess> !blu-ray
<noaXess> !blue-ray
<zhanes> !blueray
<zhanes> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DasKreech> noaXess: Nice try
<DasKreech> That would be debian though
<zhanes> debian thought for what?
<zhanes> DasKreech, can i compile progrms and put in ppa to all people?
<zhanes> is unlimited?
<DasKreech> zhanes: yes
<DasKreech> zhanes: It would be debain that would be shipping on a Bluray
<DasKreech> it ships on 28 Cd right now I think
<zhanes> good, but i think in put only multimedia debians
<zhanes> i compiled a lot of multimedia programs for kubuntu brazil, and i dont have where to put it like kubuntu packages
<zhanes> now i have a solution for this problem
<Mamarok> zhanes: get yourself a PPA on Launchpad
<zhanes> i compiled full version of mplayer with support to brazilian MIDI-Voices
<zhanes> and supports to MIDI-VOices on mplayer mozilla
<zhanes> good for brazilian peoples
<Michael72> Есть ли такая команда, по которой можно узнать свой внешний IP-адрес шлюза
<Tm_T> !ru | Michael72
<ubottu> Michael72: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Michael72> Thanks!
<doleyb> Why does plasma crash so much in karmic!?
<shadeslayer> doleyb: which KDE version?
<doleyb> shadeslayer: The default kde in karmic, which is 4.3.2
<shadeslayer> doleyb: ok try and update to 4.3.4 and see if the issue is resolved
<anirudh> what do you use to read pdf files? okular crashes everytime i try to open a file
<shadeslayer> anirudh: can you try and open okular via a terminal and pastebin the crash outputt?
<shadeslayer> *output
<wilsby29> anirudh, are you updated to the latest version of ukular
<anirudh> will check
<wilsby29> I added the repository for the latest kde update and it fixed my okular. which also used to crash when opening pdfs from the browser or email
<wilsby29> it was a known bug
<wilsby29> I also dried installing acroread and recommend AGAINST IT because acroread is even more unstable
<anirudh> another issue. i have packages but it says its not installed. it does so with okular, and openbabel
<anirudh> who do i check if rpm -q is accessing the right directory?
<wilsby29> ah, rpm. Isn't that th wrong package format?
<shadeslayer> anirudh: we use .debs
<anirudh> ok.. how do i use .debs?
<shadeslayer> anirudh: same way you use .rpms :P , the only difference is in the way theyre packaged
<shadeslayer> (same way theres FDF and PDF, .mp3 and .mp4, etc)
<shadeslayer> !rpm | anirudh
<ubottu> anirudh: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<anirudh> ok.. .
<anirudh> so how do i check my version of ocular  ? (command)
<shadeslayer> anirudh: apt-cache policy okular
<anirudh> 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1
<shadeslayer> anirudh: yeah,you need to add the kubuntu ppa from the kubuntu.org site
<anirudh> what is that?
<shadeslayer> !ppa | anirudh
<ubottu> anirudh: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<level09> is kubuntu just a ubuntu + KDE ?
<level09> or is there any missing/extra stuff
<||arifaX> where can I get latest doc on xorg.conf on the web?
<shadeslayer> level09: yeah its ubuntu-gnome+KDE :P
<shadeslayer> !xorg | ||arifaX
<ubottu> ||arifaX: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<level09> thnx XD
<anirudh> Application: Okular (okular), signal: Segmentation fault is the first line of the error when i try to open a pdf
<shadeslayer> ||arifaX: em.. xorg is depreceated
<shadeslayer> anirudh: the whole error please,on pastebin
<||arifaX> shadeslayer: I know but without an xorg.conf you won't get an ati card working
<shadeslayer> !ati | ||arifaX
<ubottu> ||arifaX: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<anirudh> ok
<anirudh> strange. i retried it. it works now
<SuperSub> hi guys, can someone help me with the following xbmc installations issue?
<SuperSub> xbmc:
<SuperSub>  Depends: xbmc-common but it is not going to be installed
<SuperSub>  Depends: xbmc-skin-confluence but it is not going to be installed
<SuperSub>  Depends: xbmc-skin-pm3-hd but it is not going to be installed
<SuperSub>  Depends: xbmc-web-pm3 but it is not going to be installed
<FloodBotK2> SuperSub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gar> re
<Gar> есть кто жмвой ?
<Gar> нужна срочная помощь
<Gar> народ
<shadeslayer> !ru | Gar
<ubottu> Gar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gar> есть кто живой ?
<SuperSub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336445/
<Fleck> Gar idi v #ubuntu-ru
<Fleck> Gar tut tolko angliski pomosh4 ;)
<Gar> tnx       )
<anirudh> k guys thank you! bye!
<SuperSub> gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<shadeslayer> SuperSub: ?
<SuperSub> can you help me please, im trying to install xbmc but not having much luk
<SuperSub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/336445/
<SuperSub> this is the error message i get when trying to instal via synaptic
<shadeslayer> SuperSub: one sec
<SuperSub> np
<shadeslayer> SuperSub: did you try and install each one seprately?
<SuperSub> one sec i'll give you a link to the instruction i used..
<SuperSub> http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=HOW-TO_install_XBMC_for_Linux_on_Ubuntu_with_a_minimal_installation_step-by-step
<SuperSub> and to answer your question no.
<shadeslayer> SuperSub: well it works fine here
<SuperSub> im thinking my os version may be old but im having trouble trying to upgrade it..
<shadeslayer> SuperSub: what version do you have?
<SuperSub> im getting some freaky error messages not sure if this is the cause.
<SuperSub> version number is 8.04.
<shadeslayer> SuperSub: did you use the instructions for 9.10 or the second one?
<SuperSub> used the first one..  ic
<shadeslayer> SuperSub: theres your problem :)
<SuperSub> ok can i back the changes out or do i just leave them?
<shadeslayer> SuperSub: hmm.. i have no idea... maybe you can remove the xmbc repo from synaptic and then add the other repo again
<fabrizio> if a person i running pclinuxos, and it is pure KDE, is it tied in tothe same update system as kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> fabrizio: nope
<fabrizio> wow i screwed up
<shadeslayer> fabrizio: kubuntu and pclinuxos are different operating systems
<fabrizio> yeah i know...
<fabrizio> so how do they get by with no updates?
<fabrizio> anyway...i just burned kubu 910 to a cd
<shadeslayer> fabrizio: its up to the main devs of pclinuxos... go to #pclinuxos
<fabrizio> i know...they don't answer
<fabrizio> seems like your better off with one of the big 3......ubu, kubu or xubu...i kinda got off the beaten path a little
<fabrizio> can i stick kubuntu in here and install right over it?
<shadeslayer> fabrizio: yep... just format your pclinuxos partition to ext4 and set mountpoint as /
<fabrizio> oh it like 4?
<fabrizio> so i guess those questions will arise naturally during the install...
<fabrizio> i got a bunch of old desktops, i keep installing various distros for fun as i learn linux
<Meowpup> ubuntu vrs kubuntu any prefferances pros and cons etc
<rfgergrthnre> What's the difference between this and irc.ubuntu.com's #kubuntu?
<osanllyer> is there rosseta stone for linux
<cuznt> !rosseta stone
<osanllyer> ?
<cuznt> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rosseta stone
<osanllyer> rosseta stone is a language learning program
<osanllyer> i installed it in win7, now i want a linux version but it seems impossible
<cuznt> did you try google?
<osanllyer> yes
<cuznt> http://bhami.com/rosetta.html
<cuznt> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/72408-rosetta-stone.html
<cuznt> try either of those
<osanllyer> oh ,that's not what i need
<osanllyer> all the solution is by wine or crossoffice or virtualbox
<cuznt> true but wine will work
<osanllyer> and i want a native linux version
<osanllyer> i had tried, the sound didnot work well
<ghostcube> osanllyer: only the devs can tell you if there is any linux version
<ghostcube> and i doubt it
<osanllyer> yes i am visiting the official website
<cuznt> maybe its time to learn and step up osanllyer. take a small course and build it  yerseff
 * cuznt starts classes at itt-tech today.
<osanllyer> ^^
<cuznt> no more alt ctrl backspace to restart x?
<ghostcube> osanllyer: no you need to use wine with rosetta
<ghostcube> cuznt: nah  logoff and choose restart x or Alt +
<ghostcube> cuznt: nah  logoff and choose restart x or Alt + e
<osanllyer> yes the only possible way
<ghostcube> yep and it seems to work fine with latest wine
<osanllyer> really? i'll try it once more
<osanllyer> i installed playonlinux and the sound couldnot work
<ghostcube> playonlinux ?
<ghostcube> osanllyer: there is an ppa for wine
<osanllyer> yes
<ghostcube> what is playonlinux
<ghostcube> http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<osanllyer> playonlinux is a frontend of wine
<ghostcube> oO
<osanllyer> and it provide many configurations for many games and apps
<ghostcube> dpkg -l wine*
<ghostcube> what version is installed 1.01 ?
<ghostcube> in the ppa is the later beta
<osanllyer> let me see
<osanllyer> 1.0.1
<SandGorgon> !df
<ubottu> Graphical representations of where your disk-space is being used are: baobab (GNOME), filelight / kinfocenter (Kubuntu). On the terminal: df -h -T
<relic420> hi i am currently in ubuntue, i installed kubuntu threw the apt and when i tried to boot into kde i got a error about low graphics mode, when i tried to make a new configure file, it wouldnt go past the second dialog so i crashed out of kde, how can i fix this so i can switch to kde from gnome?
<relic420> ubuntu*
<Rochas> hi everyone
<JerVA> Hello!
<JerVA> I'm now using kubuntu that I installed last nite - I wanted to thank you for assisting me yesterday
<JerVA> it works smoothly here than ubuntu
<relic420> anyone here i need help
<manish> yes???
<relic420> i get a error when i try to boot with kubuntu (kde)
<manish> what error???
<r00t_ninja> ^
<relic420> (EE) open /dev/fb0 no such file or directory
<relic420> when i try to create a new config the dialog wont go past the first step
<relic420> main error thing says low graphics mode
<relic420> i had to boot into text mode to get anything to work
<nik_> hi, how to change the background color of the panel?
<rav> hello. since the update to karmic, i can't transfer files through bluetooth. i can scan and pair devices, but file transfering is not working. is this happening to anyone else?
<JediMaster> Is there any way to filter songs in Amarok by rating (not just sort)?
<ubuntu_> hi
<Consul_Falx> ah
<Consul_Falx> again the same stuff
<Consul_Falx> using Karmic Kubuntu amd64... have installed xubuntu-desktop packages, and since than, kdm fails
<ghostcube> hmm what exactly fails in kdm
<Consul_Falx> it shouts "running on low graphics mode" and if accepted, it tries to reload but fails... from the shell i can still start gdm and work as normal
<ghostcube> hmmm Karmic ?
<Consul_Falx> the usual boot splash ends, black screen with very low resolution saying Low graphics... (ee) open: /dev/fb0 ... no such file or directory
<Consul_Falx> it's got then an option to attempt restart, bzw to open a root shell, but it's all vain since I couldn't yet have logged in by then
<Consul_Falx> if i kill the stuff and run gdm on a new tty, i can work normally after then
<rav> Consul_Falx: i had a similar problem on hardy when i updated kernels. it was because it didn't automatically recompile my nvidia kernel module, i had to do it manually from a console
<Consul_Falx> problems occured when I installed xfce
<Consul_Falx> (and whole xubuntu package
<Consul_Falx> and i was installing from deb packages and repositories, also i don't know what/how to compile
<Consul_Falx> p.s. ghostcube hello
<jussi01> !enter | Consul_Falx
<ubottu> Consul_Falx: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ghostcube> hi Consul_Falx
<ghostcube> is this ati card ?
<Consul_Falx> jussi01: thank you for a factual contribution to an intelligent discussion, I'll watch my enter by now...
<Consul_Falx> ghostcube: so is it...
<Consul_Falx> after i start from gdm manually, all graphics work fine
<ghostcube> what drivers fglrx ?
<Consul_Falx> radeon
<ghostcube> hmmm is xubuntu callable from kdm ?
<Consul_Falx> card is X1450...
<ghostcube> X1450 is working with radeon ?
<Consul_Falx> ghostcube: definitely used to be
<Consul_Falx> (callable)... and the radeon driver was preinstalled
<mofux> Riddell: do you know about any updates for kde sc 4.4beta1 packages?
 * Consul_Falx reboots to find out more
 * mofux is eagerly waiting to give it a try
<Riddell> mofux: it's all compiling now in lucid, we're working on it for karmic
<mofux> Riddell: ok, thank you
<Guest71495> hi guys i'm a new kubuntu user... yesterday trying to understand how it works i've closed the application bar in the bottom of the screen...how i open it back? i'm pretty sure it's a very easy thing to do but understand that for a newer (coming from win xp) is not that easy!! thanks a lot
<AlexZion> Guest71495: you can open a panel bar , by clicking on the desktop and selecting add new panel .....
<Consul_Falx> :(
<AlexZion> after that , you can put in your new panel any plasmoid you need ...
<AlexZion> so by default for example , you have a quick access, a system menu , pager to manage desktops, and so on ...
<Consul_Falx> updated kernel... kdm crashed again, same error "(ee) open: /dev/fb0" ... in the wizard, i chose "fall back to console login"... afterwards, kdm started by itself and I could have opened the session properly... WTF?!
<Guest71495> yep works thanx... i think that's the only button i didn't clicked! thanx again!!
<gonzalo> ,m
<rfgergrthnre> Can I install both KDE3 and 4 on a Kubuntu desktop?
<genii> rfgergrthnre: KDE3 is only supported on Hardy Heron (8.04) and even then not much longer. A fellow at Pearson Computing was supplying KDE3 versions of Intrepid, Jaunty, etc but these are KDE3 only and also not supported here.
<rfgergrthnre> genii, you mean this guy? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Karmic
<genii> rfgergrthnre: That's him, yes
<Consul_Falx> !radeonhd
<Consul_Falx> !info radeonhd
<ubottu> Package radeonhd does not exist in karmic
<Consul_Falx> o.O
<Consul_Falx> !info radeon
<ubottu> Package radeon does not exist in karmic
<Consul_Falx> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rfgergrthnre> genii, okay... I'd go for it, but it seems like a bit of a schlep to have to specify -kde3 when using apt-get
<Cracky_> hail quacky
<Cracky_> problem: Dual boot, Kubuntu 9.10 with XP using WUBI, after every update, of KErnel: Currently 2.6.31.16 from 2.6.31.15 and 1.6.31.14
<Cracky_> causes system to go into KERNEL PANIC and loss of data
<Cracky_> HEEELEP!
<rfgergrthnre> Eek
<Cracky_> anyone?
<rfgergrthnre> Cracky_, nope, except maybe reinstalling wubi
<rfgergrthnre> Cracky_, and in a fresh install, avoid updating
<Cracky_> can i report is a bug?
<Cracky_> oops can i report it as a bug?
<rfgergrthnre> I guess so
<Cracky_> thank you sir
<genii> Cracky_: If you report it as a bug on Launchpad, file the bug against Wubi
<Cracky_> OK
<rfgergrthnre> Cracky_, np... sorry I can't help more, but I'm a n00b
<Cracky_> well thanks anyway
<Cracky_> hope they rectify it on Lucid, cuz i need XP for games and don't wanna partition
<Cracky_> ciao
<robybat> ciao
<Pici> !it | robybat
<ubottu> robybat: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jeiworth> say have you noticed that in the default settings of the desktop configuration there is only the general root folder for wallpapers but not the personal one?
<homer-80> hi I have problem with mirophone from I have updated to 9.10 before it worked
<ubsafder> i ha the same issue solved by looking into kmix
<ubsafder> unmute what you need
<ubsafder> else you can check into system-setting->multimedia check the order of the device that maybe a pb too
<homer-80> ubsafder: were you talking to me?
<ubsafder> homer-80: yes
<homer-80> but kmuix is fine, if I try to open voice recorder it says this:Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them with the "Sound Preferences" under the System-Preferences menu.
<homer-80> it's card problem not volume
<homer-80> ubsafder: did you read?
<homer-80> anybody could help me out, with microphone?
<nasoapippa> homer-80: what about alsamixer?
<nasoapippa> homer-80: recognize the microphone?
<homer-80> they are fine, it's a card problem here the error message: Your audio capture settings are invalid. Please correct them with the "Sound Preferences" under the System-Preferences menu.
<homer-80> no it doesn't
<homer-80> nasoapippa: are you italian?
<nasoapippa> yes
<homer-80> me too
<McNuggets> how do I turn the minimized preview off in kwin
<nasoapippa> homer-80: ok, leggendo l'errore sembra che il problema sia la configurazione, non la scheda
<homer-80> nasoapippa: it doens't reconize the mic since I update to 9.10
<homer-80> eh lo so!
<homer-80> come posso risolvere? ma possiamo parlare italiano qui?
<nasoapippa> homer-80: non so, credo di si
<Pici> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nasoapippa> homer-80: ok, no
<nasoapippa> :D
<homer-80> oik that's fine
<homer-80> how can I solve?
<genii> McNuggets: Kmenu...Settings...System Settings... Desktop... Desktop Effects..."All Effects" Tab... uncheck "TaskBar Thumbnails" under the Appearance section
<subito> how can i change the password for my kwallet?
<genii> subito: A "down-and-dirty" way is to issue in Konsole:  kdepasswd and change it there
<subito> genii: the problem is that i don't remember the first pass i set for my kwallet
<genii> subito: Then you could delete the ~/.kde/share/apps/kwallet/kdewallet.kwl    file
<thibaut_> Hi guys, does anyone know how to display covers in large size (say 600x600) in Amarok 2's Context panel?
<subito> thanks genii
<Infinitum> Has anybody encountered a problem where (I'm assuming) if the update to 9.10 karmic was cancelled it no longer shows up in the update notifier?
<Infinitum> I've tried starting it with "update-notifier-kde -u" with no luck
<genii> Infinitum: What says result of: grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<Infinitum> normal
<_nix_> hey all
<genii> Infinitum: Perhaps wipe ~/.kde/share/config/update-notifier-kderc
<Balsaq> i just burned 910 to cd and tried it...i found it very attractive looking but not user friendly
<Balsaq> and the default browser sizes web pages incorrectly....way off on that one
<r00t_ninja> you can install firefox
<Infinitum> genii: It's saying there's no such directory
<r00t_ninja> and what did you find not user friendly?
<Balsaq> just began looking for stuff, the way the options roll out...very odd
<Balsaq> elegent looking but od to work with
<Balsaq> odd*
<Balsaq> hard to put my finger on it
<Balsaq> was under the impression kubuntu was sort of the "windows" type of linux
<Balsaq> i'll get used to it...
<Y0Y0> alt+f2 all menu i need
<r00t_ninja> so its more that its different?
<Balsaq> i dont like those 2 big square things on the desktop at all
<r00t_ninja> you can change it to a normal desktop
<Balsaq> ok
<r00t_ninja> close those 2 widgets
<r00t_ninja> then right click on the desktop
<Balsaq> yup i know...
<r00t_ninja> k
<Balsaq> thanks
<Balsaq> just very surprised at it
<buckethead> Balsaq: Check out http://www.flickr.com/groups/plasma-desktop if your interested in different ideas on how to design plasma.
<Balsaq> ok thanks
<Balsaq> if i was too keep it i would have to re-do it
<buckethead> I'm very "Emperor's new clothes" myself. I think I redesign everything twice a month.
<r00t_ninja> ^same with me
<Balsaq> well its really pretty
<buckethead> Someone has already posted a very retro KDE 3-ish design. I would be very surprised if there isn't a couple windows-esque designs within the next week.
<Balsaq> i realy think kubuntu should take a look at pclinuxos...its like pclinux copied kubuntu but made it better-way better
<buckethead> both are based on the KDE SC, right?
<Peace-> Balsaq: but it has kde4 or kde3 ?
<Balsaq> not sure...kde something
<llutz> Balsaq: you noticed, that you can configure your desktop on your own as you like?
<Balsaq> yes thanks
<Peace-> Balsaq: oh .... i think it has kde3
<Peace-> old version...
<Balsaq> that kubuntu desktop could have been awesome right off the bat though
<Peace-> kubuntu rocks here
<Balsaq> i just was expecting some kind of windows/kubuntu linux experience for some reason
<Peace-> no problem and fanstastic speed
<Balsaq> no biggie
<Balsaq> i'm sure it great
<r00t_ninja> i think kubuntu probably could do with a bit more polish by default
<Balsaq> just got it today...1st impressionwas just a little off
<Peace-> guys i think this topic is offtopic :D
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<r00t_ninja> -.-
<buckethead> pclos has the same version of KDE that I do .. 4.3.4. I think Kubuntu Karmic ships 4.3.2 by default.
<Balsaq> ok
<Peace-> buckethead: well... if you upgrade karmic can use kde 4.3.4 what's the point
<imlad_> I have Karmic running perfectly on the MacBook Pro.  When I tried to log in under the KDE desktop, the system did not see my wireless network (which it sees fine under Ubuntu).  Anything obvious I should do?
<buckethead> Peace-: Differences between PCLOS and (default) karmic?
<r00t_ninja> did you try connecting by clicking on the network manager icon and clicking connect to network?
<Peace-> imlad_: you could reset .kde
<Peace-> maybe some stuff about old version of kde can create some problems
<Peace-> then you can install wicd...
<Peace-> if you have problems
<Kolia> imlad_: install wicd
<imlad_> Peace, how would I do that?
<Scunizi> I've made a bootable live usb stick of kubuntu using the built in utility.  Now I would like to get rid of the first 2 questions while booting to it .. ie.. language and "Try first - Live Environmant".. I want it to boot directly to the Live environment.. How do I do that?
<Peace-> i have a wifi with wpa2-psk and i use the default network manager
<Peace-> imlad_: anyway i have a wifi with wpa2-psk and i use the default network manager works fine here
<Peace-> !wicd
<imlad_> Peace, yea, that is what surprised me - I expected it simply to work, since it is working fine with the gnome desktop.
<imlad_> Kolia, looks like installing wicd removed network manager...
<Peace-> imlad_: look at that http://imagebin.ca/view/pVswOPS.html
<r00t_ninja> imlad_: so you cant see any wireless networks at all?
<imlad_> r00t_ninja - none whatsoever :-(
<r00t_ninja> are you clicking on the knetworkmanager icon and then doing connect to network?
<Scunizi> imlad_: that would be the right thing to do.
<r00t_ninja> a new window will then come up with a list of networks
<imlad_> r00t_ninja: yes
<imlad_> and I don't see my home wireless network.
<imlad_> Scunizi - you mean to install wicd and have network manager uninstalled?
<Kolia> imlad_: this is normal
<Kolia> imlad_: wehn installing wicd it removes the network manager
<Kolia> imlad_: now, just launch wicd if not done
<imlad_> Kolia, okay, I will try installing wicd and see how well it works.
<Kolia> (alt+f2  and start to type  wicd)
<imlad_> I will just do it from synaptic.
<imlad_> Peace and Kolia - will removing network manager adversely affect anything I am doing?
<exhilarated> Dual booting, if I would like to install XP later and no grub is installed, then how can I do this?
<Scunizi> imlad_: yes.. typically you don't want both installed at the same time.. they have been known to interfear with each other.
<exhilarated> Please help.
<imlad_> Scunizi, they are mutually exclusive, so there is no chance of that.
<r00t_ninja> kubuntu des use grub
<r00t_ninja> grub2
<imlad_> Incidentally, I installed wicd, loged out and loged in to Kubuntu, and  here I am, connected and all.
<Scunizi> exhilarated: if you've installed k/ubuntu then you *have* grub installed.. no way around it.  If you install XP after then you'll have to fix grub to get back into the k/ubuntu side..
<r00t_ninja> ^
<Scunizi> imlad_: didn't use to be that way :)
<imlad_> Ah, then I consider myself lucky that I don't have to deal with the old issues...
<Scunizi> imlad_: one less worry
<exhilarated> Scunizi: There is no grub in /boot, I found.
<Scunizi> exhilarated: funny .. it's there in mine.. /boot/grub
<draik> exhilarated: /var/run/
 * genii sips and thinks about things like wubi, and lilo
<draik> Hey genii :)
<Scunizi> exhilarated: you'll also see /etc/grub.d
 * genii hands draik a coffee
<draik> genii: Not a bad idea at all.
 * Scunizi finishes his coffee and get's up for a refill.. disappointed that genii didn't offer :(
 * genii waves, hands out coffee, goes back to work
<r00t_ninja> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<cumulus007> Hi, when will the 4.4 beta 1 packages be available for consumption?
<jussi01> cumulus007: when they are done.
<jussi01> :)
<cumulus007> jussi01: and when is "when" :P
<jussi01> cumulus007: as I said, when they are done and ready. shouldnt be too long, but when the devs get it done :)
<cumulus007> hm ok
<bradpitt> what's new with 4.4?
<jussi01> bradpitt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEuapaLJF8g
<r00t_ninja> kwin has tabbed windows
<bradpitt> 4.4 is for LTS release?
<daniele_> \join #teramo
<JerVA> Hello - I need to figure how to set up desktop theme -
<Shaxor> Hay Does anyone here use Emesene?
<JerVA> Anybody here have desktop themes knowledge?
<ronnie> I had trouble with "jaunty" so stuck with "hardy", so any users find "karmic" to be good & stable, few bugs? alota bugs?
<r00t_ninja> -.-
<ronnie> hmm no comments, anyone like karmic koala, still have a few bugs N kinks to work out?
<Shaxor> Well I have been using 9.10 for like the past month, theres some small kinks I ran into but other then that its fine for me
<ronnie> k thx, I have a spare 40gig, I'll try it out b4 I commit my larger drive to it : )
<Shaxor> Yeah thats a safe move xD
<Shaxor> Oh and before you try doing anything you should run "sudo update" Just to besafe after you install 9.10
<BluesKaj> Shaxor, I'm not impressed with the wifi management , it had more security options than the newer one has wep being the only option
<BluesKaj> regression
<ronnie> yes I will, usually update after install, then start checking if my regular programs work, or still exist,
<Shaxor> I didn't seem to run in to any problems with the Wifi manager BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> do you have wpa2 option, Shaxor?
<Shaxor> yes
<BluesKaj> hmm, that's odd the network manager I was using did not have it, switched to wicd
<Shaxor> Theres a drop down menu that has the security types and I just pick the one that my router has
<ronnie> <--into midi music, why i stuck with hardy, couldn't get jack control server to work on "jaunty", hope it will on "karmic", besides my other music apps (optional kubuntu downloads)
<Shaxor> but I think by default it always says wep
<ronnie> thx again, PoWer To Linux! Death To da Blue screen Muhahaha
<BluesKaj> wep isn't my defintion of a secure wifi connection, but some ppl feel safe with it
<draik> BluesKaj: It's better than having nothing (sometimes)
<BluesKaj> yeah draik, that's why I usw wicd ..I think it's shameful that network-manager only offers wep as default
<draik> I refer to WEP's "security" as having those small chain links for protection on a keyless door knob. A little force and you're in.
<phoenixz> Are there any KDE4.4 repositories available for Kubuntu 9.10?
<binarylooks> phoenixz: WIP (work in progress)
<binarylooks> there wil be an announcement on www.kubuntu.org when its ready
<phoenixz> binarylooks: I know, it should be alpha or beta, by now.. But so far, there were always repos available of these KDE4 versions for kubuntu
<phoenixz> binarylooks: I've always been ahead, so far, it was always a great experience
<binarylooks> phoenixz: sometimes quality takes a bit longer..(i wonder how opensuse can always be so quick)
<phoenixz> binarylooks: I know, but KDE4.4 is already in beta.. there must be repos already to be able to give it a try
<binarylooks> phoenixz: there wil be a ppa. kde sc 4.4 has to be compiled to work on the karmic system (lucis had priority)
<phoenixz> binarylooks: exactly, Im looking for that PPA
<phoenixz> whts lucis?
<phoenixz> whats lucis?
<binarylooks> sorry, of course I meant lucid lynx
<binarylooks> there is an opensuse livecd with kde sc 4.4 if you really are anxious to try
<phoenixz> binarylooks: so you don't know if there is a 4.4 ppa?
<maco> we're working on packaging 4.4 beta 1 right now
<binarylooks> phoenixz: i know there is none at the moment but it will be ready in several days
<maco> they'll be going into lucid first, then there'll be a karmic ppa
<genii> phoenixz: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/staging/ubuntu lucid main universe multiverse restricted       has the 4.3.80 (aka 4.4 beta1) prelim work in it. But breakage right now
<pr0speed2007> Всем привет
 * maco currently fighting with kdeedu
<binarylooks> staging is dangerous ! DO NOT USE
<phoenixz> But thats a lucid repo, no?
<pr0speed2007> Русские есть ???
<maco> phoenixz: yes, as i just said, we're doing lucid first
<maco> !ru | pr0speed2007
<ubottu> pr0speed2007: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<binarylooks> wow, ubottu speaks russian :-)
<phoenixz> :) Blame me for wanting to see KDE4.4.. Just has to be sweet..
<binarylooks> phoenixz: i'm feeling with you. actually took all the pain to build from trunk
<binarylooks> it was worth it, but now i can wait
<phoenixz> binarylooks: I have not the slightest idea how to create these packages.. if I did, I'd be building myself right now
<bmunger> i know this is a long shot...but i cannot get my screen to lock since i installed my nvidia card and binary drivers... is there some way to run a command that locks the screen so i can see console output?
<binarylooks> bmunger: thare should be a dbus command...(let me see)
<jimmy51_> bmunger: you mean you want it to lock so you can walk away and have to enter a password?
<phoenixz>  ?binarylooks: Just thinking.. will KDE4.4 FINALLY please have an a) normal packager that is easy and actually works, b) a network configuration plasma widget
<bmunger> jimmy51_: yes
<bmunger> binarylooks: thanks
<jimmy51_> bmunger: ctrl-alt-L
<binarylooks> phoenixz: this is all independent from kde, it depends what the kubuntu devs want to do with it
<jimmy51_> bmunger: after i installed nvidia, clicking the lock on the k menu does nothing
<jimmy51_> bmunger: but ctrl-alt-L works
<bmunger> jimmy51_: yes i know the command but it's not working... even lock from the desktop and screen saver lock are not working.. it worked until i installed a new video card
<bmunger> weird
<phoenixz> well please, network manager widget, pretty please please....
<jimmy51_> bmunger: yeah, sure is weird.
<maco> knetworkmanager doesnt work in 9.10?
<maco> it worked fine for me...
<r00t_ninja> same here
<maco> nm plasmoid in 9.04 was fubar though
<binarylooks> binarylooks: +1 for the network manager
<bmunger> jimmy51_: its unacceptable in my work environment
<maco> screenlock works *very* well for me. so well it wont unlock *even with* the right password
<maco> (sometimes)
<binarylooks> bmunger: sorry, i cant seem to recall the command to see a list of all dbus messages, i'll google
<jimmy51_> bmunger: definitely.  anyone here know if the screenlocker can output a log?
<r00t_ninja> so going into the leave tab of kmenu and clicking lock doesnt work?
<tsimpson> binarylooks: the network manager widget is part of KDE, not Kubuntu
<jimmy51_> r00t_ninja: that doesn't work for me.  i have to ctrl-alt-L
<bmunger> r00t_ninja: tried that too.. no work
<phoenixz> maco: well, every time there is another network manager.. right now I have a network manager.. I dunno which it is, but its pugly,  hangs when I select a network connection until that connection is established (or times out) etc..
<tsimpson> well, it exactly part of KDE
<r00t_ninja> weird it works fiine for me
<tsimpson> but we don't make it
<bmunger> r00t_ninja: nvidia binary drivers?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<binarylooks> tsimpson: thats partially true, i'm not sure if it is out of playground already for 4.4
<jimmy51_> r00t_ninja: are you runni.... what he said :)
<r00t_ninja> i have an older card though
<r00t_ninja> nvidia fx 5500
<bmunger> r00t_ninja: what about multiple monitors?
<bmunger> ok... this is a 9500
<r00t_ninja> no
<bmunger> jimmy51_:  multiple monitors?
<jimmy51_> bmunger: yes
<bmunger> that might be it then
<r00t_ninja> have you tried without multiple monitors?
<bmunger> going to.. hold on
<bmunger> hmm seems the same
<binarylooks> bmunger: i also have an nvidia with multiple monitors, no problem here to lock the screens
<lab02> CAla a boca seus marginais
<bmunger> ok
<bmunger> with binary drivers
<binarylooks> yep
<jimmy51_> binarylooks: do you know if screenlocker can be config'd to log what it's doing?
<binarylooks> jimmy51_: did u check the regular log files of kde?
<bmunger> hmm
<jimmy51_> binarylooks: nope.  i'm not even sure where those are :(
<bmunger> me either
<binarylooks> jimmy51_: ksystemlog
<binarylooks> use the alt+f2 runner
<tsimpson> kde apps (most GUI apps) usually log to ~/.xsession-errors
<jimmy51_> that looks handy
<bmunger> weird... alt-f2 doesnt work anymore either
<r00t_ninja> lolz
<bmunger> alt f1 and alt f3 work fine
<binarylooks> bmunger: try "qdbus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver Lock"
<bradpitt> this is a lil bit OT but i'm curious is there any replacement for kpackagekit on kde 4.4?
<bmunger> binarylooks: Service 'org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver' does not exist.
<tsimpson> bradpitt: KDE do not make the package manager, but you can still use adept in karmic
<binarylooks> hmmm...there seems to be something missing
<binarylooks> bmunger: u are using karmic?
<bmunger> binarylooks: yes
<bmunger> binarylooks: maybe thats for gnome?
<binarylooks> no, i just tried it on my system and it triggers a lock
<tsimpson> looks like it's part of krunner
<tsimpson> so krunner must be running to get the interface
<bmunger> great
<bmunger> probably have some sort of corruption then
<binarylooks> if i rin the command from konsole it also locks, independantly of krunner
<tsimpson> the interface is provided by krunner
<bmunger> i had to do a nasty powerdown during boot because it was failing on mounting my disks
<binarylooks> does "qdbus"on konsole give lots of numbers?
<bmunger> yea a lot of stuff
<binarylooks> does your screensaver work?
<tsimpson> is krunner running?
<bmunger> screensaver does work..
<bmunger> krunner is not in process list
<tsimpson> that's why the dbus call isn't working
<bmunger> findServiceByDesktopPath:  not found
<tsimpson> it should  be started by KDE when you login
<bmunger> when i run krunner
<bmunger> ok
<tsimpson> !find bin/krunner
<ubottu> File bin/krunner found in kdebase-workspace-bin, kdebase-workspace-dbg
<tsimpson> do you have kdebase-workspace-bin installed?
<bmunger> should i dpkg-reconfigure?
<bmunger> ill check
<bmunger> yes its installed
<tsimpson> how about kdebase-workspace?
<r00t_ninja> have you tried logging out then in or rebooting?
<bmunger> kdebase-workspace is not installed
<bmunger> hmm
<tsimpson> looks like kdebase-workspace is just a meta-package anyway
<bmunger> i havent logged out or rebooted since i found it not to work
<binarylooks> also not on my computer
<binarylooks> (i maen kdebase-workspcae
<bmunger> yea
<binarylooks> (sorry for the typos)
<bmunger> no problem
<bmunger> so its something wrong with krunner...
<r00t_ninja> i dont have kdebase-workspace either
<binarylooks> bmunger: try "qdbus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver SetActive 1" from konsole
<bmunger> binarylooks: screen saver turns on but not password protected
<r00t_ninja> try rebooting
<binarylooks> ok, so qdbus works correctly
<bmunger> did output this: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-Misc" missing on display ":0.0".
<binarylooks> bmunger: did you change settings in the session manager? or power manager?
<bmunger> binarylooks: no i havent
<binarylooks> check your power management
<bmunger> i did a kernel update today and installed nvidia card and binary drivers..thats all
<bmunger> ok
<binarylooks> ther should be an option "lock screen on resume"
<bmunger> yes its checked
<binarylooks> in the general settings
<binarylooks> damn
<bmunger> wait all of a sudden its working now
<bmunger> i didnt change anything either
<bmunger> both krunner and screen lock
<binarylooks> binarylooks: well its the result that matters :-)
<jimmy51_> bmunger: i've found that to be the case with my screen locking
<jimmy51_> (works one minute, not the next)
<bmunger> i wonder if the qdbus screen saver triggered something
<bmunger> oh
<binarylooks> bmunger: possible
<bmunger> thanks guys
<binarylooks> bmunger: anyway, i love kde on 2 screens
<bmunger> i learned some new things about the system too
<binarylooks> bmunger: ur welcome
<bmunger> yea only thing i would like to do is add another panel on the 2nd screen at the bottom
<bmunger> just for tasks on that screen
<binarylooks> now lets see if there is any progress in kubuntu-ppa...
<tsimpson> binarylooks: it'll be announced on kubuntu.org and in the channel topic when packages are available
<binarylooks> ...there are things building...nice
<binarylooks> tsimpson: sorry, it's like christmas :-)
<bmunger> brb
<Yux1> hi
<Yux1> how to add a win7 partition to grub in kubuntu 9.10 ??
<r00t_ninja> try "sudo update-grub"
<Yux1> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<Yux1> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<Yux1> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<Yux1> and not found my win7 partition :(
<Daskreech> Yux1: as I recall there is some special rules. are you using grub or grub2 ?
<r00t_ninja> what about grub-mkconfig
<r00t_ninja> what about sudo grub-mkconfig
<Yux1> Daskreech: i'm using grub2 with grub.cfg
<hellhound_> can anyone tell me why when I am connect via wifi, I am not able to view flash videos?  I go to websites and I can browse my local network drives, but for some reason I am not able to view internet flash video on youtube or hulu.  i can view these video when connected view wired connection though
<alexander_> can anyone tell me why myl inux system reads only the 3 out of 4 gigabyte ram memory?
<maco> alexander_: running 32bit?
<alexander_> maco: 64
<r00t_ninja> you sure?
<alexander_> yes
<maco> is your bios detecting all 4?
<r00t_ninja> output of uname -a
<maco> maybe 1 stick not pushed in all the way?
<alexander_> cant acess my bios atm
<jimmy51_> maybe tri channel setup?
<maco> possibly not pushed in all teh way, possibly bad ram, possibly a bug in either your bios or the kernel
<r00t_ninja> what is the output of the command "uname -a"
<alexander_> Linux Laptop 2.6.31-16-generic #52-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 3 22:07:16 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> definitly x86_64 lol
<alexander_> any ideas?
<maco> alexander_: possibly not pushed in all teh way, possibly bad ram, possibly a bug in either your bios or the kernel
<maco> alexander_: when you next reboot check and see if your bios says you have 4. if not, probably one of the first two
<maco> alexander_: you can do a memory test from the live cd
<maco> let memtest run a few hours and itll exercise your ram to check for errors
<alexander_> i just bought them
<maco> so what?
<alexander_> the y are brand new
<maco> what's your point?
<maco> new doesnt mean working
<alexander_> i got 2 rams 2giga each
<maco> the good thing about new thing being broken is that they're still under warranty
<alexander_> i dont think one ram would work half
<maco> much better than old things being broken
<maco> there are quite a few modules on one stick of ram. its possible one stick has some bad modules
<alexander_> meaning that one 2gigabyte ram coulp possibly work as a 1gigabyte one?
<maco> sure
<maco> you know how its got all those little black rectangles?
<maco> a few of them could be bad
<alexander_> but in that case the whole stick wouldnt work
<maco> i know you can have memory that seems to work but gets corrupted a lot
<maco> because its got just a few bad cells
<maco> so it seems logical to me that you could have a few bad modules on one stick and have the stick still function
 * Mamarok wonders if it's not just a 32-64 bit confusion
<maco> unless theyre serial, not parallel...
<tazz> what would  be the best way for me to repartition my ntfs partition and add some more space in my current ext4 partition.
<maco> Mamarok: nah, already checked uname output
<Mamarok> since 32 bit supports up to max 3 Gb RAM
<Mamarok> ok
<maco> it could also be the bios and kernel having a disagreemet
<maco> *disagreement
<maco> in which case, check for a bios update
<alexander_> i was also told that in windows 64bit computers read 3gigabyte but they work on 4 gigabyte ram properly
<maco> thats rather weird
<alexander_> the technician told me so
<maco> its still weird
<maco> i mean, why would they have it do that?
<maco> well i can tell you that on kubuntu 9.10, all 4gb of my ram are detected in "free -m"
<alexander_> i dont know i have the same question aw well
<maco> so this is certainly hardware specific
<maco> either bad hardware or a bad bios
<r00t_ninja> does your bios have an option for memory reallocation or memory remapping?
<alexander_> i have a problem with my bios i cant access it
<r00t_ninja> oh
<r00t_ninja> is this a laptop or desltop?
<alexander_> laptop
<r00t_ninja> i read in some post that alot of laptops do not come with support for 4gb of ram in the bios without a bios upgrade
<alexander_> its possible i need a bios upgrade but how can i be sure about it since i cant access it?
<koza> wtf?
<maco> koza: what?
<koza> nothing ;p
<jimmy51_> i just showed off my 9.10 setup to some co-workers.  i've got dual 23" widescreen's, and four virtual desktops.  one of the virtual desktops is home to two VM's, one XP, one windows 7.
<jimmy51_> they're each full screen on their own monitor
<jimmy51_> the other three virtual desktops are pure linux and i can switch between them with ease
<genii> alexander_: In the first page or so of output from: sudo lshw | less            it should have some info on what make/model/bios version
<ghostman> http://www.blauenarzisse.de/v3/index.php/aktuelles/1184-climagate-hacker-ueberfuehren-ipcc-zweigstelle-der-systematischen-luege
<jimmy51_> i spend 75% of my time in the linux world and 25% in windows, and prefer the linux world.  my staunch MS co-workers now see why
<ghostman> http://www.blauenarzisse.de/v3/index.php/aktuelles/1184-climagate-hacker-ueberfuehren-ipcc-zweigstelle-der-systematischen-luege
<ghostman> http://www.blauenarzisse.de/v3/index.php/aktuelles/1184-climagate-hacker-ueberfuehren-ipcc-zweigstelle-der-systematischen-luege
<genii> ghostman: You've already been booted from #ubuntu , want to go from here too now?
<jimmy51_> +3 potential converts
<ghostman> http://www.blauenarzisse.de/v3/index.php/aktuelles/1184-climagate-hacker-ueberfuehren-ipcc-zweigstelle-der-systematischen-luege
<Daskreech> genii: Silly question
<genii> Daskreech: :)
<secure_> lo all
<secure_> genii, I take it ghostman is now a ghost :)
<alexander_> genii: is sudo lshw | less supposed to take time to work?
<genii> alexander_: It takes a minute to gather info, then should pipe that into "less" which lets you go through the results
<secure_> could someone explain how to change your logon screen ?  Thanks/
<alexander_> genii:*-memory
<alexander_> :
<alexander_>           description: System Memory
<alexander_> :
<alexander_>           physical id: 19
<FloodBotK1> alexander_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexander_> :
<Roasted> WOOP
<alexander_> genii:*-memory, description: System Memory,   physical id: 19, slot: System board or motherboard,  size: 4GiB
<genii> alexander_: What you can do is install pastebinit , and then do something like: sudo lshw | pastebinit              and then give us the URL it shows after
<genii> ( there seems no -C class for "firmware" or "bios" or "cmos"  in the lshw command, unfortunately)
<nicklas_> any kubuntu repos maintainers here? im using the kubuntu ppa and backports, when kde 4.4 is released, will it be in there? and how will this affect my system?
<genii> nicklas_: You may want to ask in #kubuntu-devel
<maco> nicklas_: we're packagn 4.4b1 for lucid right now and a karmic ppa will exist when we're done with lucid, but i dont know which ppa thatll be
<nicklas_> ok
<Quintasan> nicklas_: this is BETA, do not expect it to work flawlessly, it might even break your current KDE configuration
 * Quintasan 's Lucid VM is borked :/
<nicklas_> so it might be smart to remove the repos?
<Quintasan> nicklas_: yes, at least for now
<Quintasan> I'm going to do some testing and I will post notices to identi.ca
<nicklas_> Quintasan: well, what can happen?
<nicklas_> Quintasan: ok
<Quintasan> nicklas_: you're configuration can conflict and you can be forced to move it and let kde create new config
<Quintasan> plasma will probably crash constantly since it's devel release
<nicklas_> Quintasan: i see
<Quintasan> That didn't happen in my debian trunk but noone said it will work for everyone :P
<nicklas_> Quintasan: well thats ok, not so hard to change the configs back
<Quintasan> well I informed you what can happen so feel free to test it or not :P
<Quintasan> Feedback is welcome :D
<nicklas_> yes :-)
<Daskreech> nicklas_: I'd say backup your ~/.kde dir now
<nicklas_> Daskreech: you think so? :-P
<nicklas_> when will 4.4 hit the repos then?
<Quintasan> well, I'm off, need to learn :P
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rosco_y> can anyone suggest an easy way to use my scanner on my all-in-one printer?
<r00t_ninja> rosco_y: isnth there like xscan or something that comes by default
<rosco_y> r00t_ninja: thank you--will look into that :)
<r00t_ninja> im fairly sure its included by default somewhere
<r00t_ninja> oh already said that lol
<r00t_ninja> Go to Applications → Graphics → XSane Image Scanner.
<nub> hinub
<nub> how do I show the desktop folder on the desktop, I accidently closed it but I want it back now
<nub> I am brand spanking new to ubuntu
<jimmy51_> nub it's a widget
<jimmy51_> right cvlick, add widget
<nub> show folder widget?
<jimmy51_> yeah
<nub> oh thanks so much jimmy, it worked!
<nub> now that I have a running version of ubuntu what can I do with it?
<jimmy51_> nub: whatever you want, i suppose :)
<jimmy51_> nub:  what would you do with any computer?
<nub> well hmm, can I run a domain with it?
<nub> so when I try to log into the windows computers on my network I can sign in and assign user name and password with files for each user on the server?
<Daskreech> nub: Yes you acn
<jimmy51_> nub: you sure can... with varying complexity.  you can share out files and folders to users using Samba
<nub> strange, when I typed in samba it said not installed
<jimmy51_> it's not by default
<nub> but when I tried to install it it said samba is already the latest version
<Daskreech> !domain
<nub> ahh nevermind, it is samba4 not samba :P
 * nub waits as samba installs
<nub> what are some other essential things to run on ubuntu?
<nub> is perl and python programming supported by default?
<r00t_ninja> i think they are
<jimmy51_> nub: did you install ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<nub> kubuntu desktop for the gui on server
<tsimpson> both perl and python are installed by default
<jimmy51_> ok.  so you installed ubuntu server, and then the kubuntu-desktop
<nub> yup
<Daskreech> jimmy51_: you just put a desktop Folder view up didn't you?
<nub> I did
<jimmy51_> Daskreech: no... i told nub how to
<Daskreech> Right. so wouldn't that be Kubuntu? :)
<jimmy51_> Daskreech: well, he kept saying he had installed ubuntu, and his questions were asking if perl/python were installed.
<nub> is samba fairly straight forward?
<jimmy51_> it seemed likely he had a non-standard install
<jimmy51_> regardless of whether or not KDE were installed.  who knows though.... i'm new :)
<koza> Hey Everbody ;p
<jimmy51_> (well, new to trying to help people... not new to sitting here asking questions)
<nub> I dont think kde is standard for ubuntu, oh nevermind I installed ubuntu server
<nub> ubuntu server just loads with a basic command promt thing
<nub> p*
<jimmy51_> nub:  so... what are you hoping to do?  is this a home server?  i've got an ubuntu home server set up at home running backuppc
<jimmy51_> nub: it backs up my documents on my machines each night
<nub> just trying to learn somethign other than windows
<koza> windows fail..
<koza> windows 7 fail..
<nub> I heard ubuntu is a lot more versatile and better in every way
<nub> is it possible to do everythign on a windows box and more?
<jimmy51_> nub: i don't know... that's probably a matter of opinion
<koza> You can boot/start ubuntu/kubuntu od Windows Box. I tryed this
<jimmy51_> nub: i've been able to do anything i've needed on my kubuntu workstations and ubuntu server though
<jimmy51_> nub: and my wife lovbes it
<jimmy51_> nub: i'd say make a list of stuff you want your server to do... then investigate how to get it to do it
<nub> I would like to host a website on it
<jimmy51_> nub: go for it.  apache is a popular webserver
<jimmy51_> !apache
<nub> but I do not even hardly know the file system, where is the file server hosted by default?
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<koza> My best experience: Samba PDC (Prmary Domain Controler) on Ubuntu 9.04 Server Edition for Windsown NT & XP
<jimmy51_> koza: does that use LDAP to fake an AD?
<jimmy51_> koza: if so, that sounds cool
<Thundercross> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nub> is dolphin an alternative to samba?
<jimmy51_> nub:  dolphin is a file browser
<jimmy51_> nub: like windows file explorer.
<nub> I have installed samba however when I tried running it from the command it only displayed a list of ignored variables
<nub> is there no gui for samba?
<jimmy51_> nub: i think you need to read some samba tutorials
<jimmy51_> nub: i don't think samba itself has a GUI, but there have been some written for it
<jimmy51_> nub: kde has a samba GUI you can install and use, but i think you'd be best served by learning the conf file for it
<fjellrev1> I'm having huge problems with my xserver, tells me that compatmap has bad lengths and something about xkb can't compile. I have done as the howto's say : reinstall kde-desktop xserver-xorg and so forth, also tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " and "dpkg -reconfigure-a " but to no success.anyone else have any suggestions on what to do ?
<rstob911> nub: webmin is a nice samba tool
 * Daskreech high fives jimmy51_ Thanks for helping out
<genii> rstob911: webmin has also been removed from Ubuntu due to it's many problems, replaced by ebox
<relic420> hi i am currently in ubuntue, i installed kubuntu threw the apt and when i tried to boot into kde i got a error about low graphics mode, when i tried to make a new configure file, it wouldnt go past the second dialog so i crashed out of kde, how can i fix this so i can switch to kde from gnome?
<Daskreech> nub: For some defintion of everything
<rstob911> genii: didnt realize
<jimmy51_> Daskreech: thanks.
<Daskreech> !fhs | nub this should help
<ubottu> nub this should help: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jimmy51_> ooh, that's helpful
<Daskreech> relic420: ok start over where does it crash?
<jimmy51_> nub: if you've already taken the trouble to install kde on top of ubuntu-server, you might want to try installing kdenetwork-filresharing (i'm reading http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3108360)
 * jimmy51_ heads out the door 12 minutes early to try to avoid the snow induced traffic
<Daskreech> Schnow!!!
<hellhound_> can anyone tell me why when I am connect via wifi, I am not able to view flash videos?  I go to websites and I can browse my local network drives, but for some reason I am not able to view internet flash video on youtube or hulu.  i can view these video when connected view wired connection though
<||arifaX> where can I details about how knetwork-manager initiates vpn connections. is there a special channel?
<jet> hi, does anybody know how to change the configuration kde uses for multiple monitors? i have two monitors and kde activations the second one when i hit the shortcut onm my laptop (function-f8) but i displays the same screen on both monitors... i was looking for twinview...
<Daskreech> hellhound_: Using which browser?
<Daskreech> ||arifaX: Umm I'd ask in #plasma
<Daskreech> jet: Twinview is in the driver enable it there
<||arifaX> Daskreech: thanks
<nub> what was that one program kdenetwork-xxxxxxxxx
<nub> I can't find it when I scroll up
<r00t_ninja> kdenetwork-manager?
<nub> is a program the proper thing to call it with ubuntu?
<nub> yes, thank you
<Daskreech> nub: Yes that's fine
<jet> you mean just using nvidia-settings to enable? ok, that's what i've been doing... just wondering if kde supported through a keyboard shortcut instead...
<nub> my computer is unable to find the kdenetwork-manager tho
<jet> thanks, and maybe i'll ask in plamsa since that's probably where this type of thing is
<nub> also I am unable to run ebox for some reason
<r00t_ninja> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Academic_grading_in_New_Zealand
<r00t_ninja> err
<r00t_ninja> plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<r00t_ninja> ^
<nub> does anyone have a program that controls barometric pressure?
<Daskreech> nub: no Just hte beta of hte program that controls Global Warming
<Daskreech> It overheats :-(
<Thundercross> I'm also having problems with x.org
<Thundercross> xorg
<r00t_ninja> error?
<Thundercross> Ever since I installed 9.10, it never really loads
<nub> r00t-ninja, I am unable to install that program for some reason, the plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<nub> how do you run and edit ebox?
<r00t_ninja> error?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Where does it stop loading?
<nub> could not find package
<Daskreech> nub: How are you installig it? From the command line I assume?
<r00t_ninja> try refreshing your package list
<nub> yes
<nub> is there a way to run networkmanagement without installing or adding the widget to the dashboard?
<nub> I found it but I was trying to install it using apt-get :P
<r00t_ninja> you dont need to , it will show in your system trat
<r00t_ninja> you dont need to , it will show in your system tray
<r00t_ninja> when you log out and then back in
<Daskreech> nub: I guess you haven't learnt the awesome of tab ?
<nub> ^peter^:
<nub> _abbenormal:
<nub> nope lol
<cpk1> is it absolutely necessary to use pulse audio to get sound from more than one source? I seem to have phonon installed but cant figure out what the problem is
<nub> you have to tab all the way down?
<Daskreech> nub: type sud<tab>apt-g<tab>in<tab>plasma-w<tab>net<tab>
<Daskreech> You don't have to
<Daskreech> Tab autocompletes what you are typing
<Daskreech> If it doens't then press it again and it will show you the possible values that are available
<r00t_ninja> cpk1: i have pulseaudio however i dont use it as my default mixer device and i have multiple sound sources
<nub> what is the default folder for apache?
<nub> default web folder I mean
<Daskreech> nub: /var/www
<r00t_ninja> /var/www
<hellhound_> can anyone tell me why when I am connect via wifi, I am not able to view flash videos?  I go to websites and I can browse my local network drives, but for some reason I am not able to view internet flash video on youtube or hulu.  i can view these video when connected view wired connection though
<nub> ahh thank you
<Daskreech> hellhound_: which browser?
<hellhound_> chrome or firefox
<r00t_ninja> sounds like some sort of qos
<Daskreech> both don't work once you are on the Wifi?
<Daskreech> which sites are you trying ?
<hellhound_> Daskreech: i am trying youtube and hulu.  they will work if connected via cable
<cpk1> r00t_ninja: did you have to do anything to set it up? I never installed pusle and I dont think kubuntu comes with it but i do seem to have libpulse installed, and my system seems to try to use it, mplayer tells me "AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Internal error"
<r00t_ninja> it came with my kubuntu install im fairly sure
<Daskreech> hellhound_: You are on wifi now?
<hellhound_> Daskreech: yes .. i am talking to you on another computer right beside the one having issues
<Daskreech> hellhound_: try http://blip.tv/file/2756992/ and tell me if it works
<hellhound_> Daskreech: k hold on
<nub> r00t-ninja, it was actually kdenetwork-filesharing
<nub> isn't qtparted a package?
<nub> my computer did not find it
<hellhound_> Daskreech: ah hah rebooted and video is working on wireless now!
<hellhound_> Daskreech: nevermind stopped working again
<Thundercross> Man, I had to go afk for a while, and I'm only gonna be on intermittently.
<Daskreech> hellhound_: Stopped? as in it was loaded and stopped loading
<Daskreech> Or the next page you went to didn't work?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ok
<hellhound_> Daskreech: it started playing the video and then stopped after about 10 seconds
<Daskreech> hellhound_: what version of Flash?
<hellhound_> Daskreech: 10.0.32.18
<ddurham> I got hit with the wubi/grub2 bug where linux doesn't boot properly, boots to grub shell
<ddurham> anyone familiar with this issue?
<hellhound_> Daskreech: if I exit out of the browser then open it again it will play videos for about 45 seconds then stop.  It happens regardless of the video and regardless if on firefox or google chrome
<ddurham> here's a bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/484799
<ddurham> I'm looking for a better solution than me manually typing grub commands everytime I boot, update-grub didn't work
<nub> is there an ftp server installed with ubuntu server
<nub> if so how to I connect as well as specify a static ip on my local area network?
<Daskreech> hellhound_: hrmm you did an upgrade or a clean install?
<hellhound_> Daskreech: clean install
<Daskreech> hellhound_: try and purge flash and reinstall
<hellhound_> Daskreech: k hold on :)
<phoenixz> Does KDE has some sort of built in support thing that lets me control the desktop of the KDE user?
<hellhound_> Daskreech: samething happens
<yoyo> !krfb
<phoenixz> I want to connect to a remote computer using KRDC, but I want to connect over another port.. How do I do this? do I need to configure something on the recmote compouter?
<knue> hi there. is there a special channel for lucid lynx kubuntu?
<JontheEchidna> #ubuntu+1 is used for that
<knue> thx
<JontheEchidna> np
<Thundercross> Long story short, upgrading to Karmic broke my xorg. And I think it's because I had it replace my xorg.conf when I upgraded.
<ikdizayn> hi
<Thundercross> If I were to restate my problem, that would be spam.
<Thundercross> I stated it half an hour ago, but I got no response.
<NSsmiles> hi
<bobaluey> does anyone else have a problem with slow networking speeds in Kubuntu?
<luis_> hello everyone good afternoon i need some help i tryed to conect to my msn accounts but pidgin wont connect few hours ago did but not now it says: OUR PROTOCOL IS NOT SUPPORTED BY THE SERVER!!!, help pls
<knue> bobaluey: Had problems with my provider dns. It was pretty slow
<knue> i switched to an independet one. now network works like a charm again
<knue> Thundercross: have you tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<knue> then restart X
<knue> luis_: Have you tried a different client? kopete for instance?
<nicklas_> what is wrong?
<relic420> hi i am currently in ubuntue, i installed kubuntu threw the apt and when i tried to boot into kde i got a error about low graphics mode, when i tried to make a new configure file, it wouldnt go past the second dialog so i crashed out of kde, how can i fix this so i can switch to kde from gnome?
<relic420> (sorry i was called afk earlier :( )
<luis_> no
<luis_> lets see
<luis_> but my question is why did stop working it was fine couple hours ago
<knue> relic420: if you get this screen something is wrong with X not with your DE
<nicklas_> luis_: well, any updates or changes?
<luis_> not at all
<knue> are you still running gdm or do you use kdm?
<relic420> knue it boots kubuntu when i switch to kdm
<relic420> but first thing i get is the error low grapics mode
<relic420> with that (EE) thing
<nicklas_> things dont brake just like that, something must have changed, hmm
<relic420> (EE) Open /dev/fb0 no such file or directory
<relic420> when i try to do a reconfig it crashs to txt
<knue> regardless of the login manager you can switch your session somewhere beside the login stuff. just press all buttons to find out
<relic420> i cant get kdm to work had to go back to gdm
<knue> in kdm this is below the login stuff
<knue> try
<nicklas_> relic420: you just installed kubuntu-desktop, nothing else done? any changes?
<relic420> nope
<relic420> i installed it switched to kdm rebooted and that happen
<knue> how did you swithc to kdm?
<nicklas_> that is weird, people get errors for no apperant reason
<relic420> it auto poped up when in the instal
<relic420> to get back to gdm i typed
<knue> try this one:
<knue> sudo service kdm stop
<knue> than restart gdm
<knue> sudo service gdm start
<knue> I'm not quite sure how the gnome thing is called
<knue> i think it's called gdm
<nicklas_> ask in #ubuntu
<knue> have a look into /etc/init.d
<relic420> kdm stop/waiting
<relic420> im in gdm
<relic420> i did pkgd-configure whatever and pulled up a screen to get gdm
<relic420> i googled that part :P
<relic420> im in gnome right now, i wanna use kde
<knue> I also occasionally got the screen you mentioned in kdm
<Thundercross> knue, I will try this. I'm not sure of the command to restarting x, though.
<knue> just click on the first option and proceed
<knue> this works for me
<Thundercross> Okay. Thanks.
#kubuntu 2009-12-08
<luis_> well kpete did work
<relic420> now what am i looking for?
<luis_> but now yahoo wont connect on kopete
<Thundercross> I'll have to put this on my cell phone so I can remember.
<knue> Thundercross: sudo service kdm restart
<knue> do this in a real terminal
<knue> not in X
<relic420> brb guys
<nicklas_> yo
<Thundercross> Alright. I'll be back if I need any more help.
<Thundercross> Thank you
<Thundercross> Alright. I didn't get any menu when I tried to reconfigure my xorg-conf.
<Thundercross> And when I tried to restart it, I got a message:
<Thundercross> kdm start/running, process 1941
<Thundercross> I tried to mention that I'm in textmode for this, but I got yanked away from the computer at the time.
<bodom> Thundercross: alt+f7?
<Thundercross> Do hotkeys really work in textmode?
<knue> Thundercross:
<knue> ctrl+atl+f7
<bodom> Thundercross: they do
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ok I think you are the only person still here who wanted help
<Daskreech> If anyone else wanted help holler
<Daskreech> Thundercross: What's up?
<Thundercross> Sorry, I was afk. Okay. I'll try that.
<bodom> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jacquesdupontd> hi everybody
<cuznt> /boot/grub/menu.lst i can not find it in 9.10
<Thundercross> It didn't work.
<cuznt> any reason?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: What's the issue?
<Thundercross> Ever since I upgraded to 9.10, I've been stuck in textmode. I just load Kubuntu, and it takes me straight to terminal mode.
<Daskreech> Thundercross: KDM doesn't load?
<Thundercross> And I can't get into KDE, no matter what I try (not that there's a lot of things I know to try).
<Thundercross> It doesn't
<Daskreech> Does X work?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: You are on the machine now?
<bodom> cuznt: is grub installed? :)
<Thundercross> I'm the machine, and I'm using Puppy Linux
<Thundercross> I have only one machine that can be used at all.
<Thundercross> I don't think X works.
<Daskreech> Thundercross: can you run startx and tell me what that does
<Thundercross> I think I should save this Puppy Linux session so I can come back a little bit sooner.
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ok let me be clear
<Thundercross> So I just type "startx"?
<Daskreech> you are currently talking to me on the computer that has the problems?
<Thundercross> Yeah, but I'm on Puppy Linux
<Thundercross> So I'm gonna have to log off in order to try it
<Daskreech> Ok can the computer connect to the internet without the GUI ?
<Thundercross> Yes
<Daskreech> Sweet grab a paper and write this down
<Daskreech> When you login on the command line run this
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install irssi
<cuznt> how could grub NOT be installed?
<Daskreech> then when it's done type irssi -c irc.ubuntu.com
<cuznt> i have grub.cfg
<Daskreech> when you are logged in there /join #kubuntu should join you here and we can do this a lot faster
<Daskreech> cuznt: It was asked to not be installed or explictly uninstalled
<Thundercross> Alright.
<Daskreech> Quite a few reasons but point is if you want grub then install it
<cuznt> in 9.10?
<Daskreech> cuznt: Sure
<cuznt> ah
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to record my desktop
<jacquesdupontd> and i treid to use record my desktop but it doesn't seems to support well the twin view witth compiz but i have a really really fast computer
<jacquesdupontd> so it should work ok
<jacquesdupontd> do someone has a desktop recorder to advice me ?
<cuznt> i do not quite understand.. i have a fellow in irc.etree who is into linux and i am trying to recover my winxp partition.. and he asked me for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<maco> cuznt: its /boot/grub/grub.cfg then
<maco> cuznt: you're using grub2, he's thinking of grub1
<cuznt> ah thank you
<cuznt> i kind of thought that
<maco> cuznt: tell him that, please, because the syntax changed and he may be a bit confused by it
<cuznt> i am right now tnx
<jacquesdupontd> so anybody ?
<jacquesdupontd> can't we record desktop with vlc for example ?
<Thundercross> Okay. I have something I need to take care of soon, but I'll idle here.
<Daskreech> jacquesdupontd: I cant say with any kind of definitive say since I've never recorded my desktop but I know that most of the desktop recorindg stuff on Linux isn't met with praise for things like that
<Daskreech> jacquesdupontd: Ah vlc that might be an option
<jacquesdupontd> yeah
<jacquesdupontd> but for now
<jacquesdupontd> i'm trying gtk-recordmydesktop and it's actually recording
<jacquesdupontd> it seems better to set options and everything
<jacquesdupontd> we gonna see
<jacquesdupontd> but the problem is surely the dual screen
<Daskreech> Yeah driver stuff is funky and X sucks
<nicklas_> should add the qt gui for recordmyydesktop in repos
<Daskreech> nicklas_: you are packaging it?
<nicklas_> no, but i could if i learn how
<nicklas_> its hard?
<Daskreech> nicklas_: Not that hard
<Daskreech> Just sometimes a little frustrating :)
<Daskreech> Want to try?
<nicklas_> tomorrow :-) too late here now
<nicklas_> where is that guide for packaging in ubuntu?
<Daskreech> nicklas_: Ok well when you are ready join #kubuntu-devel and declare yourself as a Tomelord minon
<Daskreech> Timelord
<nicklas_> lol ok :-)
<Daskreech> you can jump in and do it now and get someone's e-mail address to shoot things at
<Daskreech> You won't do any work just so you have a contact
<nicklas_> ok
<nicklas_> but that guide has all you need?
<Daskreech> Just about
<Daskreech> #kubuntu-devel will help you out with issues
<Daskreech> It's the super cover guide
<cuznt> is the a # for peeps who messed up their partition and now winxp will not boot?
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Daskreech> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Thundercross> Okay. I'm back. And I'm on irssi. But I'm not sure how I'm gonna be able to get to the terminal without closing out of it.
<Thundercross> Daskreech: are you there?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Press alt+2
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ahd then alt+1
<Thundercross> Ah, okay
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Got it?
<Daskreech> you can login on alt+2 or 3 or 4 or 5 etc
<Daskreech> X turns up on Alt+7
<Daskreech> Let me know when you are ready
<Thundercross> I only get alt+1 and alt+2
<Daskreech> You should have alt+3 as well
<Thundercross> alt+1 takes me to the server window and alt+2 brings me back here.
<Thundercross> I don't
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> What does it give you?
<Thundercross> Nothing happens when I alt+3
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Right Ha ha
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Sorry alt+Right Arrow
<Daskreech> Then alt+Left arrow
<Thundercross> Oh, okay
<Daskreech> ok let me know when you are ready
<Thundercross> I'm ready.
<Daskreech> ok log in to the second terminal and run this command sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Thundercross> Woah. Workspaces on textmode. My mind is mildly blown
<Daskreech> Then run startx
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Where do you think the GUI got it from? :)
<Thundercross> I see
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Oh if X starts press alt+ctrl+1 to get back here
<Thundercross> Fatal server error: no screens found
<Daskreech> Ok nice
<Thundercross> I'm actually on tty2, btw
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ok wha'ts on tty1 /
<Daskreech> >
<Daskreech> ?
<Thundercross> Another logon prompt
<Thundercross> login
<ubottu> Error: You are not identified
<Thundercross> Heh
<Thundercross> !startx
<Thundercross> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<Thundercross> Isn't there some sort of web browser that works entirely on text?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: w3m
<Thundercross> Huh?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Q to quit out of it
<Daskreech> Thundercross: w3m www.google.com
<Thundercross> Oh, thanks.
<Daskreech> Thundercross: I Guess you have no /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Thundercross> I thought I did.
<Thundercross> I guess it's more along the lines of resetting it when I upgraded to Karmic
<Daskreech> Thundercross: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thundercross> Alright.
<Thundercross> It gave me a url
<Daskreech> Give it back to me
<Thundercross> http://pastebin.com/f17c082be
<Thundercross> It seems to be the text of xorg.conf
<Daskreech> it is
<Daskreech> Pastebinit allows you to pastebin text from the command line so you can get help :)
<Daskreech> What is your video card if you know
<Thundercross> A Geforce 7600
<Daskreech> ok did you have any special drivers installed before?
<Thundercross> Just the proprietary drivers
<Daskreech> jacquesdupontd: hows it going?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: reinstall them then
<Thundercross> Okay, how do I do that from textmode?
<Daskreech> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx then press tab twice. Choose the one you had installed before
<Daskreech> Thundercross: I think they all support your card though
<Thundercross> It's not giving me a menu, but a list of 3 options.
<Thundercross> I'll try the latest one.
<Daskreech> Thundercross: It won't give you a menu that's the options available
<Daskreech> !tab | Thundercross
<ubottu> Thundercross: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Thundercross> Okay. It said I already have the latest one.
<Thundercross> It mentioned something about a manual install
<Daskreech> ok
<Daskreech> run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Thundercross> Data incomplete in xorg.conf
<Daskreech> ha funny
<Thundercross> Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a driver line.
<Thundercross> I'm thinking this is my problem.
<Scunizi> Thundercross: I just logged on.. are you trying to install the nvidia driver downloaded from the nvidia site?
<Thundercross> I think it's a problem with my xorg.conf
<Scunizi> Thundercross: there is no xorg.conf anymore unless you manually created one...
<Daskreech> Scunizi: There is one. it's basic defalts
<Thundercross> I installed something on Windows to read my Linux partitions, and I found some incomplete husk of a xorg.conf
<Scunizi> Daskreech: ok.. yea.. it's there. but empty
<Daskreech> Thundercross: can you do an ls of /etc/X11 and tell me if ther are multiple xorg.conf files there ?
<Thundercross> There are 6 files that start with xorg.conf
<Daskreech> Thundercross: what is the newest one?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ls -l should show you the dates
<Thundercross> xorg.conf without anything after it. Dated today
<Scunizi> Daskreech: what's happening..? kernel upgrade break a manually installed nvidia binary?
<Daskreech> or ls -t
<Daskreech> Thundercross: The one after that
<Daskreech> Scunizi: upgrading to Koala hosed X
<Thundercross> The next latest is xorg.conf.20090202015149
<Thundercross> Dated February 2nd
<Scunizi> Daskreech: and was an nvidia binary from their site installed on Jaunty?
<Daskreech> Woah that's a long time ago
<Daskreech> Thundercross: pastebinit
<Thundercross> Oh, wait. It's not being sorted by date
<Daskreech> Thundercross: You can use tab to autocomplete the names btw so you don't have to type it
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ls -t
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ls -lt
<Daskreech> Scunizi: No clue I think that it's the nvidia package
<Thundercross> xorg.conf xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-200910300040 is dated October 30th
<Scunizi> Daskreech: most likely.. if the binary driver was installed on jaunty then the upgrade would have broke it because of the kernel upgrade.. all that would be necessary is to re-install the binary driver to fix.. no need to mess with xrandr or xorg.. the fresh install will fill it all.. (wow that rhymed)
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ah excellent :)
<Daskreech> Thundercross:sudo  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.irchelp
<Thundercross> I remember upgrading to 9.10 on the day it came out. I forgot the day of the month that was.
<Scunizi> If it was the binary driver, reinstallation will setup the necessary kernel modules to make it work.. where redoing an older xorg won't
<Daskreech> Thundercross: then sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-200910300040 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Daskreech> Scunizi: he did reinstall it said newest version. Course that doesn't mean the modules loaded
<Daskreech> but the error he's getting is No Screens found
<Daskreech> Assuming that Thundercross is a he
<Thundercross> I am a he
<Scunizi> Daskreech: reinstall from the hardware drivers option in the menu's? or by downloading the binary from nvidia?
<Thundercross> I'm not sure this version of xorg.conf is good either.
<Daskreech> Scunizi: reinstall but sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<gorgonzola> hello. anyone knows if it possible to have a video chat through msn with kopete?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Well sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade then
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: no try kmess
<Daskreech> Or amsn
<Scunizi> Daskreech: that would be the repo version.. the 185 driver is buggy anyway..
<Scunizi> gorgonzola: or emesen
<Daskreech> Yeah they all are
 * Thundercross resists urge to sudo apt-get install kmess
<Scunizi> Daskreech: the latest 190 seems to rip pretty good.
<Thundercross> I didn't see a 190 on my options of compatible drivers
<Scunizi> Thundercross: you won't unless you get it from nvidia
<Daskreech> I think that dropped support for his card
<Scunizi> Daskreech: which card?
<Daskreech> 7600
<Scunizi> I'll look but I think it'll work fine..
<Thundercross> I'm seeing no improvement.
<Daskreech> Thundercross: you did the sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Thundercross> That xorg.conf that you told me to put in it's place is from after the 9.10 upgrade, isn't it?
<Thundercross> I'll try that next.
<Daskreech> Thundercross: No it's from before
<Thundercross> It's dated October 30th
<Daskreech> Yeah
<Thundercross> Didn't 9.10 come out on the 22nd or something?
<Daskreech> Last Thursday of the month
<Daskreech> whichever one that is
<Thundercross> 29th
<Daskreech> 22nd doesn't sound right that's 8 days before the end of the month so there must be a thursday after that
<Scunizi> 7600 is supported by the latest driver..
<Thundercross> And I downloaded it from the repository. And it took an insanely long time because I didn't want to leave those package files sitting in cache forever, forgotten
<Thundercross> That's right. I did install 9.10 on the 30th
<Daskreech> Thundercross: That makes no sense to me but ok :)
<Daskreech> Thundercross: rename xorg.conf to some backup file and rename the dstupgrade file from the 30th to xorg.conf and try startx
<a2f> hi, i just installed system-config-printer for kde. i'm using a kde-minimal install so not everything made it over from a regular kubuntu installation cd. when i had previously installed the full kubuntu system i used to be able to choose certain kinds of printers... anyone know what package that's in?
<Thundercross> Isn't that what you told me to do already?
<Thundercross> With the mv command?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: yep
<Daskreech> what does startx say then ?
<Thundercross> Still the same thing.
<Daskreech> No Screens found ?
<Thundercross> Yup
<Daskreech> ok pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Thundercross> For the url?
<Scunizi> you got more than one monito plugged into the card?
<Scunizi> *monitor
<Thundercross> No I don't
<Daskreech> Yep
<Thundercross> http://pastebin.com/f2da7d151
<Thundercross> I do have a Wacom Tablet, however.
<Daskreech> That's input not a screen
<Scunizi> that wouldn't make a difference
<Thundercross> During my research, I read that the references to the tablet in my xorg.conf was crashing X, so removing or commenting out the lines would fix it.
<gorgonzola> Daskreech, thanks. but i can't get it to work with video. am i missing some button?
<Thundercross> That's what led me to looking at it in Windows, and the discovery that it's so empty.
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ok try sudo nvidia-settings
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: what is it ?
<Thundercross> Control Display is Undefined
<gorgonzola> Daskreech i don't see any setting, action, button or whatever in kmess that says "start video"
<gorgonzola> or similar
<Thundercross> How big is the xorg.conf supposed to be? Because the largest version I have is the one that I was working with originally: 1305
<Daskreech> Thundercross: try sudo nvidia-xconfig again
<Thundercross> Date incomplete in xorg.conf
<Thundercross> Something tells me this file should be larger than 1305
<Daskreech> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-200910300040
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: What version is it?
<Thundercross> Sent it back to whence it came
<Daskreech> Thundercross: after that run sudo nvidia-xconfig again
<Daskreech> you know you can just press up and get back the command right? :)
<Thundercross> I'm doing that
<Thundercross> Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<Daskreech> What?
<Daskreech> It's supposed to recreate one it can use
<gorgonzola> Daskreech 2.0
<Daskreech> o_O
<Thundercross> Automatically?
<Daskreech> yes
<Thundercross> Even though x isn't running?
<Daskreech> Yes
<Daskreech> It cares about the hardware you have not the Current X configuration
<Daskreech> he point is to reconfigure it for your hardware/driver
<Thundercross> Ooh, I tried it again
<Thundercross> And it made a new one
<Daskreech> Yay!
<Daskreech> try startx
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: Ah you need 2.1 Umm try amsn then
<Daskreech> or listen to Scunizi
<gorgonzola> Daskreech :(
<gorgonzola> Daskreech i think i'll let it lie. emesen is not in the repo, and i don't to start adding repos or downloading external stuff. thanks for the info though.
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: amsn should work if you have farsight2
<gorgonzola> Daskreech don;t even know what that is
<Daskreech> http://www.amsn-project.net/wiki/Farsight
<Thundercross_the> Thanks. It worked.
<Daskreech> !find farsight
<ubottu> Found: libgstfarsight0.10-0, libgstfarsight0.10-dbg, libgstfarsight0.10-dev, libgstfarsight0.10-doc, libtelepathy-farsight-dev (and 6 others)
<Daskreech> Thundercross: bah why was it being so difficult?
<djanatyn> Hello there.
<djanatyn> I was just wondering about Kubuntu.
<djanatyn> What's the difference between kubuntu, and ubuntu installed with KDE?
<Thundercross_the> But I can't seem to get back to the other workspaces.
<Daskreech> djanatyn: mental gymnastics?
<Daskreech> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Daskreech> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Thundercross> Oh, Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Thundercross> I see.
<gorgonzola> Daskreech: ok, but i think i'll live withouth video. tcl/tk, amsn... i like my kde pure. thanks!
<Thundercross> It feels rather cozy stuck with irssi.
<Daskreech> djanatyn: if you would like tho get technical pulseaudio is installed on Ubuntu and it's not on Kubuntu
<Daskreech> Thundercross: :-) It's nice
<djanatyn> :)
<Thundercross> But I need to get back to the pretty.
<Daskreech> You need ctrl+Alt+ to escape X for obvious reasons
<Daskreech> Thundercross: You can use it in X just open a terminal
<Thundercross> Yeah. Too many programs just use Alt+arrow
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: your choice but not sure if I call that a noble choice :)
<Thundercross> I don't know how long I'll remember this.
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: YOu can vote for the webcam feature request at bugs.kde.org if you like
<gorgonzola> Daskreech, ooooh, you don;t wanna go there. KDE evangelist here :P
<Daskreech> Thundercross: It changes the bindings when you are in X so it works different
<gorgonzola> Daskreech, i'll see what the folks over at #kopete have to say
<gorgonzola> Daskreech they do have a rather prominent webcam configuration module...
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: I organised CampKDE so don't start with me. I'm just saying that being pure when it harms you is silly
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: Yeah they really need help but protocol hacking is hard
<Thundercross> Well, I'm gonna have to go back to Windows pretty soon, for an MMO that doesn't run very well in Wine.
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: I've been trying to figure out a way to get more involvement with them for a year
<Daskreech> Which is that?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ^^^
<Thundercross> Mabinogi
<Daskreech> Wow never heard of that
<gorgonzola> Daskreech well, i'm not *that* purist. but i really like Qt, and i really don;t like Tcl/Tk
<gorgonzola> Daskreech and i dont really need the video
<Daskreech> Ah I can agree there
<Thundercross> It's a really nice game.
<Thundercross> And it's protected by an anti-hacking software called Hackshield Pro.
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: If you want to it would really help to work with Kopete to get more eyes on the code
<a2f> anyone know what the alsa dev file package is?
<gorgonzola> Daskreech i'd love to help, but i'd hardly be of assistance. only user over here :(
<Daskreech> Right now my current focus is getting people to maintain the misc rubbish outside of the protocols so that people who can do that can spend more time on that
<Thundercross> The publisher just went through some extensive hardware upgrades, and they're running into some serious latency/connectivity issues.
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: A user with a mouth and determination is the best kind of user
<gorgonzola> Daskreech i'm a good user then :)
<gorgonzola> Daskreech well, i see if i can contribute to get things moving. i'm sure that webcam thingy does at least something in kopete, so maybe i just don;t know how to use it...
<gorgonzola> Daskreech thanks for the tips. see-ya!
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: Well follow what you have a passion for it' what you are most likely to stick with
<Daskreech> gorgonzola: step into #kde-promo
<Daskreech> !info libasound2-dev | a2f Does that help ?
<ubottu> a2f: libasound2-dev (source: alsa-lib): shared library for ALSA applications -- development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.20-3ubuntu6 (karmic), package size 494 kB, installed size 1824 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc all)
<a2f> thanks daskreech :)
<bodom> hi there
<bodom> i got a trouble writing a logcheck rule
<Daskreech> !HI | bodom
<ubottu> bodom: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<bodom> may somebody help me?
<Daskreech> Possibly what's the error?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Want to see if you get KDM working
<Daskreech> ?
<bodom> the line is only partially ignored
<bodom> this is the rule: ^\w{3} [ :0-9]{11} voip2\.bodom\.local .*$
<bodom> basically, i want to exclude all lines from host voip2.bodom.local
<xonogenic> I'm confused... what is this for?
<dylan__> does anyone know why i can't connect to a smpt server but i can connect to a pop3 server
<dylan__> the connection times out every time i try to connect to a smpt server to send mail
<bodom> dylan__: firewall?
<dylan__> nope
<xonogenic> port settings? encryption settings?
<xonogenic> can you telnet to the port?
<dylan__> i tried that the connection times out
<xonogenic> are you using smtp auth?
<xonogenic> oh
<xonogenic> if a telnet connection times out, then it is either the route ( ie firewal ) or the remote server
<dylan__> well the server is smtp.live.com
<dylan__> i tried disabling my firewall and it doesnt help it does the same thing
<bodom> omg
<xonogenic> Trying 65.55.172.254...
<xonogenic> Connected to smtp.live.com.
<xonogenic> Escape character is '^]'.
<xonogenic> 220 BLU0-SMTP4.blu0.hotmail.com Microsoft ESMTP MAIL Service, Version: 6.0.3790.3959 ready at  Mon, 7 Dec 2009 19:34:17 -0800
<Thundercross> KDM... different from X?
<FloodBotK3> xonogenic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Thundercross> I got into KDE
<xonogenic> works for me
<dylan__> i know that's what i've heard i can't get it to work for me though :/
<xonogenic> ok
<Thundercross> And by the way, thanks for your tremendous patience.
<xonogenic> so lets back up a little
<xonogenic> can you ping it?
<dylan__> yea
<dylan__> i'll pastebin the telnet result in a second once it's done
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Yes it's the Login that yousee when you boot up normally
<xonogenic> oh, does your ISP block port 25 communication?
<xonogenic> some ISPs do that
<dylan__> i don't know :/
<bodom> dylan__: why can't you use your privider's smtp?
<dylan__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/337008/
<dylan__> that's what it says when i telnet it
<Thundercross> Well, I did an upgrade earlier. And now it's wanting to restart Kubuntu.
<xonogenic> who is your ISP?
<Daskreech> Thundercross: ok lets see what happens
<dylan__> at&t yaoo
<Thundercross> And I like this blur effect when I'm about to shut down.
<dylan__> at&t yahoo
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Yeah that's neat
<Thundercross> Alright. See ya later.
<bodom> dylan__: you have to telner on port 25
<bodom> dylan__:  telnet smtp.live.com 25
<xonogenic> yeah, I think you are screwed dylan, it looks like ATT/yahoo do block 25 outbound
<dylan__> x0
<xonogenic> unless you use thier smtp relays
<xonogenic> :(
<dylan__> i'm trying to get my email through evolution and i need to do that to send is there any way around it?
<xonogenic> can you connect through pop3?
<dylan__> yea
<xonogenic> that might be the easiest way
<dylan__> i can send through pop3 to?
<xonogenic> hmm
<xonogenic> maybe not
<xonogenic> one sec
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Welcome
<Thundercross> Working better. Sound wasn't working during the last session.
<Thundercross> Now it's asking to forget removed sound devices.
<Daskreech> Thundercross: Wouldn't since you didn't login with kdeinit which is started with kdm
<Thundercross> I see.
<michael> help
<bodom> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BlueX12> every app is colored grey right now, how do I install hardware(my video card drivers)?
<Daskreech> !drivers
<Daskreech> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BlueX12> daskreech, through run?
<BlueX12> I don't know where to type it
<Daskreech> BlueX12: Hmm ?
<BlueX12> how to get to command line?
<Daskreech> Open a terminal
<Daskreech> press alt+F2 and type terminal
<Daskreech> brb
<sravan> How can I make firefox default web browser ? I m on kubuntu 9.10
<Daskreech> sravan: Look in default applications in System settings
<BlueX12> daskreech: !drivers or !nvidia do not do anything in terminal
<sravan> Daskreech, : thnx , worked
<sravan> :)
<BlueX12> anyone know how to install basic driver?
<BlueX12> drivers
<bodom> rotfl
<BlueX12> this is a support channel isn't it? :P
<BlueX12> everyone has to start somewhere
<xonogenic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bodom> ^^^^^^ check this url
<BlueX12> so I need to install the dependent packages before the option will even appear?
<BlueX12> because it isn't listed anywhere in hardware or system
<rstob911> BlueX12: also if you want the proprirtary driver there is a driver tool i think it is in system configuration
<BlueX12> ok I typed hardware in search that seems to be doing something
<BlueX12> ty
<BlueX12> can't find it, oh well
<BlueX12> the only thing that shows up in driver updates is video card..there's no way to update network card etc or is that already defaulted to the newest one
<snarkster> Need help getting my wifi working
<snarkster> its a toshiba p305d-s8828 with atheros 5001
<Thundercross> Well, I gotta go back to Windows. Some other time, Maybe at the end of my Christmas vacation, I'd like to take a shot at getting this game running under WINE.
<snarkster> what game
<Thundercross> The game I mentioned earlier, Mabinogi
<snarkster> oh wasnt here earlier
<snarkster> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<snarkster> the thing is it sees my network but wont connect.
<Thundercross> Well, I'm probably gonna idle on here while I'm on Windows. See ya
<snarkster> is knetworkmanager not working?
<BlueX> my taskbar crashed and even restarting won't bring it back..how to get it back?
<sravan> deleting ~/.xine/catalog.cache and rebooting the system did solve the problem for me
<sravan> as mentioned in the link ...... :)
<BlueX> what link
<BlueX> never mind
<BlueX> supersub
<BlueX> do you have kubuntu knowhow?
<SuperSub> hi can some help me with the setup of flash for mozilla..  was working before ugrade to 9.10KK
<SuperSub> hi can some help me with the setup of flash for mozilla..  was working before ugrade to 9.10KK
<darkdelusions> SuperSub: did you go do adobe.com and grab the deb file?
<SuperSub> yes but it failed..
<darkdelusions> what was the error?
<SuperSub> gime a sec to do it again..
<SuperSub> cannot recreate error message this time it said it was installed but when i test mozilla i still can not watch youtube videos...
<darkdelusions> and you closed FF and reopened it?
<SuperSub> i didnt have it running during the install
<SuperSub> this is what it says in mozilla
<SuperSub> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<darkdelusions> I think i an issue with it and I am trying to recall what I did
<darkdelusions> errr
<darkdelusions> I think i had an issue even
<SuperSub> going to reboot system back in 5
<SuperSub> im back
<darkdelusions> do me a fav go into a konsole
<SuperSub> where do i find Konsole?
<darkdelusions> and type sudo apt-get pruge adobe-flashplugin
<SuperSub> E: Invalid operation pruge
<darkdelusions> i miss spelled purge
<darkdelusions> rofl
<darkdelusions> sudo apt-get purge adobe-flashplugin
<SuperSub> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<darkdelusions> ok
<maco> its in the partner repo
<darkdelusions> The install from the adobe site didnt work for you
<darkdelusions> for some reason
<darkdelusions> that what I was triyng to figure out
<SuperSub> i installed this package install_flash_player_10_linux.deb
<darkdelusions> Did you download it and then open it
<darkdelusions> or did you tell it to run
<SuperSub> yep
<darkdelusions> .....
<SuperSub> should i try it again?
<darkdelusions> go into kpackage manager
<darkdelusions> and do a search fro flash
<SuperSub> are you saying synaptic package manager?
<darkdelusions> you using 9.10?
<SuperSub> yep
<darkdelusions> just go up to the search box
<darkdelusions> and type in kpack
<darkdelusions> and it will come up
<darkdelusions> the seach box in the kmenu sorry
<darkdelusions> Tonight is not the night for me to try and explain things it seems
<rochas> salut
<SuperSub> does not look like its installed
<rochas> l
<darkdelusions> download the deb from adobe one more time
<egoflux> is there a package that has all the whois, ssh, finger, and other networking tools at the same time?
<SuperSub> ok doing right now..
<SuperSub> deb is for 8.04 is that ok?
<darkdelusions> thats the one I used
<SuperSub> done
<darkdelusions> no go into the download older and open it
<SuperSub> package installer is running
<darkdelusions> k
<darkdelusions> make sure you closed out of kpackagekit
<SuperSub> error could not open install_flash_player_10_linux.deb  package may be corrupt...
<darkdelusions> THis should make life ezer
<darkdelusions> do u still have a konsoleopen?
<SuperSub> one sec
<SuperSub> one sec
<SuperSub> ok
<darkdelusions> Loading Please Wait......
<SuperSub> ready
<darkdelusions> type in sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<darkdelusions> err
<darkdelusions> wait
<SuperSub> ok
<darkdelusions> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<darkdelusions> sorry wanted to get you the kde package not that there is much differnce
<SuperSub> $ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<SuperSub> Reading package lists... Done
<SuperSub> Building dependency tree
<SuperSub> Reading state information... Done
<SuperSub> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<FloodBotK3> SuperSub: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuperSub> administrator@ZUES:~$
<darkdelusions> SuperSub: at the konsole window
<darkdelusions> type
<darkdelusions> dpkg --purge adobe-flashplugin
<SuperSub> ok sorry
<darkdelusions> I am gonna go smoke i will brb
<SuperSub> k
<SuperSub> check the output.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/337059/
<darkdelusions> You left out the d
<darkdelusions> it dpkg --purge adobe-flashplugin
<SuperSub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/337060/
<SuperSub> still no go..
<darkdelusions> SuperSub: give me a sec
<darkdelusions> I am looking
<SuperSub> ok
<darkdelusions> try the following
<darkdelusions> http://paste.ubuntu.com/337063/
<SuperSub> line 1 did not work but the other s did ok
<darkdelusions> ok
<darkdelusions> now try
<darkdelusions> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<darkdelusions> tell me if you get the same apt error
 * darkdelusions crosses fingers
<SuperSub> can find archieve
<SuperSub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/337065/
<darkdelusions> does sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree work for you
<darkdelusions> if not your missing a repo
<SuperSub> let em try
<darkdelusions> sigh
<darkdelusions> its still giving u the adobe error
<SuperSub> still get the message package adobe flsash plugin needs to be re-installed.
<darkdelusions> and the lines i pasted you earlier didnt work
<darkdelusions> ?
<darkdelusions> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.prerm
<darkdelusions> ?
<SuperSub> 1st did not work the other 2 did ok..
<darkdelusions> what the output of the rm line?
<SuperSub> cannot remove `/var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-nonfree.prerm': No such file or directory
<darkdelusions> I gave you the wrong line
<darkdelusions> thats why
<SuperSub> ok
<noaXess> how can i stop kdm from automatic start on system start?
<darkdelusions> SuperSub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337070/
<SuperSub> see output.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/337071/\
<SuperSub> http://paste.ubuntu.com/337071/
<darkdelusions> SuperSub: type the following
<darkdelusions> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/adobe-flashplugin.prerm
<darkdelusions> then run the 2 commands agian
<darkdelusions> that I gave u in your paste bind
<darkdelusions> errr
<darkdelusions> bin
<FloodBotK3> darkdelusions: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuperSub> hey thanks for the help but i will need to continue another time...
<darkdelusions> fok
<darkdelusions> ok
<SuperSub> cheers appreciate your assistance..
<darkdelusions> np
<SuperSub> if you on later maybe we can continue..
<BlueX12> anyone here?
<shadeslayer> BlueX12: yo
<BlueX12> once I have installed an application, where do I find it?
<shadeslayer> BlueX12: depends on the app... whats the app?
<BlueX12> I installed new stuff from the package manager but it isn't in favorites or its k menu catagory
<BlueX12> irc clients
<shadeslayer> like?
<BlueX12> perl irc client
<BlueX12> sirc
<shadeslayer> BlueX12: that would be a cli app i thinl
<shadeslayer> *think
<BlueX12> where ar ethose
<SuperSub> hey darkdelusions
<BlueX12> even ircii didn't show up
<shadeslayer> BlueX12: press alt+F2 > konsole > type "sirc" without the " > press enter
<SuperSub> my system time is wrong ihave another 1hr
<SuperSub> i just re-installed the deb package again and this time it worked but I know have another problem... no sound..
<BlueX12> is there one that isn't through terminal?
<shadeslayer> BlueX12: quassel
<BlueX12> quassel is broken
<BlueX12> broke in under an hour of using it
<shadeslayer> BlueX12: broken?
<BlueX12> nothing I type shows up and no nicknames show up anymore
<BlueX12> but I can see people talking
<noaXess> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<darkdelusions> SuperSub: that one is an ez thing to fix
<darkdelusions> well mabye
<darkdelusions> go into kmix
<SuperSub> sweet
<darkdelusions> click on mixer
<SuperSub> have alsa mixer
<darkdelusions> click on the the speaker
<BlueX12> can kubuntu use wine?
<BlueX12> maybe I should just use icechat irc
<SuperSub> ok
<BlueX12> I must say that kubuntu is pretty buggy
<BlueX12> crashed and irc stopped working in under an hour
<darkdelusions> and look for pcm (in my mixer its the 3 one over)
<darkdelusions> turn it up
<BlueX12> can someone recommend a gui irc client other than quassel?
<SuperSub> testing
<SuperSub> still no sound
<SuperSub> any ideas...
<r00t_ninja_> whats the problem?
<shadeslayer> BlueX12: theres also pidgin
<shadeslayer> BlueX12: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat << Quite good
<darkdelusions> BlueX12: I like Konversation
<SuperSub> hey i tried my brother login and the sound works fine..
<r00t_ninja_> make sure all the right channells are unmuted in kmixer
<rfgergrthnre> :o)
<SuperSub> still no sound...
<rfgergrthnre> I tried installing Kubuntu 9.10 dualbooting with Windows 7 Home Basic, but the grub bootloader doesn't show when I boot up
<r00t_ninja_> SuperSub: try testing different devices in the multimedia section in system settings
<rfgergrthnre> hello?
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: so it boots kubuntu but not windows correct?
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, no, windows boots great, but the grub bootloader doesn't even show
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: ah.. edit /etc/default/grub then
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, er, how can I get there when linux doesn't even load?
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: oh you mean linux doesnt boot but windows does?
<rfgergrthnre> Yes
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: do you have a bootable CD?
<rfgergrthnre> Yeah, that's how I installed Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: ok,boot the cd and then (write this down :P )
<rfgergrthnre> :op
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: sudo fdisk -l (to check the disk name)
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: bleh... got a link for you,just a sec
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, that's greek to me
<rfgergrthnre> but it's linux; i shouldn't expect anything more
<rfgergrthnre> i don't even know how to open a terminal
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: actually thats all english :P,just follow the wiki,and the listed commands :)
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: in kubuntu press alt+F2 and type konsole and hit enter
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, "open up a terminal" - how the hell do I do that?
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, I'm in LIVE CD
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: now you know how :)
<rfgergrthnre> NOT KUBUNTU
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: eh?
<Daskreech> rfgergrthnre: Which live CD ?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: he said he had a live cd,thats how he installed kubuntu
<rfgergrthnre> i don't understand a word of that guide
<rfgergrthnre> i don't understand chroot
<rfgergrthnre> i don't understand which partition to look for
<rfgergrthnre> this is all greek to me
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: ok well help you with every step,ok?
<r00t_ninja_> are we tring to fix grub?
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: yep
<r00t_ninja_> he cant boot into windows right?
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: he cant boot kubuntu
<rfgergrthnre> no, windows works great
<r00t_ninja_> oh ok
<rfgergrthnre> linux is the hassle, as usual
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: actually its not...
<r00t_ninja_> ^
<rfgergrthnre> if i try to run chroot is says cannot run command
<r00t_ninja_> windows likes to completly destroy all other bootloaders
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: i completely agree
<rfgergrthnre> i installed windows first then kubuntu, r00t_ninja
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: did you install the bootloader as well?
<rfgergrthnre> how do i do that?
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: well if you didnt change any settings it should have been installed by default
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, it wasn't
<r00t_ninja_> just boot off the live cd and run grub-install
<rfgergrthnre> can i manually install it?
<r00t_ninja_> yes
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: yep,as r00t_ninja_ said
<rfgergrthnre> how?
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: sudo grub-install /dev/sdaX where X is your drive no.
<shadeslayer> (X is determined by sudo fdisk -l)
<r00t_ninja_> boot off the livecd and run the command "sudo grub-insta"ll /dev/sda
<r00t_ninja_> boot off the livecd and run the command "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<r00t_ninja_> shadeslayer: that wont install to the mbr'
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: ah your right,brb in a few mins
<r00t_ninja_> rfgergrthnre: boot off the livecd and come onto this irc
<r00t_ninja_> we can step you through
<r00t_ninja_> rfgergrthnre: you there?
<rfgergrthnre> no luck
<r00t_ninja_> ?
<rfgergrthnre> auto-detection of a file system module failed
<r00t_ninja_> when you ran  "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" ?
<rfgergrthnre> yes
<r00t_ninja_> what about " grub-install --recheck /dev/sda"
<r00t_ninja_> what about "sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda"
<r00t_ninja_> rfgergrthnre: you there?
<Orion777> is there a way to adjust color/brightness settings etc in kubuntu?
<rfgergrthnre> r00t_ninja, same error
<r00t_ninja_> so is the windows boot loader the only one available?
<r00t_ninja_> theres nothing to do with grub?
<rfgergrthnre> yea
<rfgergrthnre> it can see the partition in windows
<r00t_ninja_> its wierd that grub didint install
<rfgergrthnre> doesnt recognize the file system but it sees it
<rfgergrthnre> its obviously a bug
<rfgergrthnre> forget it; linux sucks
<Orion777> you're using kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: not for me
<Orion777> rfgergrthnre, you're using kubuntu?
<rfgergrthnre> Orion777, ya
<Orion777> its buggy, there are more reliable releases
<r00t_ninja_> the only other thing i can think of is grub is installed and windows is the default boot option , try pressing esc during your boot to see if you can get to a menu that lists all options
<r00t_ninja_> or maybe your hd is a different device
<r00t_ninja_> "grub-install --recheck /dev/hda"
<Orion777> r00t_ninja, you've got skillz
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: run sudo fdisk -l first and tell us the first line of the list
<r00t_ninja_> ?
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: best way to tell what device he has
<r00t_ninja_> i was talking to orion
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: like mine has : Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<rfgergrthnre> not interested
<Orion777> shadeslayer, is there a way to change brightness/contrast/color settings?
<rfgergrthnre> i've been trying for 3 days to get it working
<rfgergrthnre> when a system wont even start up after 3 days of constant trying, it tells me said system is a piece of rubbish
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: well its up to you... if it didnt work for you,too bad
<shadeslayer> Orion777: desktop or laptop?
<Orion777> laptop
<Orion777> I can raise brightness from laptop but my card has digital vibrance and stuff and I dont know how to use it in kubuntu
<shadeslayer> Orion777: what card? nvidia or ati?
<r00t_ninja_> ^
<Orion777> nvidia
<r00t_ninja_> do you have the nvidia drivers?
<ghostcube> nvidia-settings should be ok for extra settings
<shadeslayer> Orion777: ok,do you have the restricted drivers?
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: yep
<Orion777> well I used the hardware driver detect thing
<ghostcube> Orion777: open konsole
<shadeslayer> Orion777: yeah,you activated the drivers right?
<Orion777> yes
<ghostcube> and test nvidia-settings
<r00t_ninja_> press alt-f2
<r00t_ninja_> and type
<r00t_ninja_> kdesudo nvidia-settings
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: no need for sudo
<ghostcube> r00t_ninjafirst time start maybe better without sudo
<ghostcube> so he didnt kill its xorg
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, sorry but i work and i need a pc that functions, not a pc that's a hacker's toys and requires endless tweaking to do even basic tasks
<r00t_ninja_> you cant save xorg settings tho without it
<ghostcube> r00t_ninja yeah thats wanted
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: i didnt even tweak a thing on my PC
<ghostcube> dont ever get used to sudo in the first time use of an prog
<r00t_ninja_> wrong tab ;)
<ghostcube> if not really needed
<ghostcube> << tab moron
<ghostcube> :D
<r00t_ninja_> -.-
<ghostcube> and 9 am here
<ghostcube> so iam still a bit tired
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: if you will co operate with us for 10 mins you will probably get kubuntu working
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: its not a problem with the OS but with windows bootloader itself
<ghostcube> oh dualboot win7 karmic ?
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: yep
<ghostcube> damn in german c't was an big story how to do it
<rfgergrthnre> yeah every problem is ms according to u guys
<ghostcube> i havent got it in the office now
<rfgergrthnre> the thought that it could be linux is unthinkable
<ghostcube> rfgergrthnre: its definetly the boot loader of ms
<ghostcube> and it is not only us here noticing this
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: well yeah,its a genuine problem
<maco> rfgergrthnre: make grub your default boot loader, and you're good
<ghostcube> maco: ++ cookie
<ghostcube> :)
<shadeslayer> hehe..
<maco> yeah, ms likes to have a monopoly on the system. oh well. lucky we have our own tools
<Orion777> holy crap, changing the invidia settings helped alot thank you
<maco> and they work!
<ghostcube> Orion777: no prob
<ghostcube> but to get it working on every start you have to take a look into the nvidia pages i think
<ghostcube> maco: any news for jackd to main
<ghostcube> i heared youre audio guru now
<maco> ghostcube: no idea
<ghostcube> heh
<ghostcube> ok
<rfgergrthnre> maco, how?
<maco> ghostcube: for kubuntu, ive been voluntelled. dtchen is still overall audio guru. i suppose with archive reorg that jack will go into the mythbuntu set though
<ghostcube> ah ok :)
<maco> rfgergrthnre: should be able to install it from a live cd
<ghostcube> but this sounds good ma
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: like we told you,we first need the first line of : sudo fdisk -l : from a konsole
<ghostcube> co
<ghostcube> damn tabbning
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, give me a mo
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: sure :)
<ghostcube> rfgergrthnre: you first installed win7 than karmic
<ghostcube> with grub2 as loader ?
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: thats what he said...
<rfgergrthnre> i just followed the install instructions
<luux> hi
<r00t_ninja_> if you want to repair you boot loader download and burn http://prdownload.berlios.de/supergrub/grub-rescue-cdrom.iso to a cd
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: btw from personal experience,i havent opened windows for the past 2 months :)
<ghostcube> rfgergrthnre: just reinstall grub
<ghostcube> and do an grub update after reboot
<luux> how to make jack default sound system
<rfgergrthnre> r00t_ninja, no thanks, don't want more linux junk
<ghostcube> luux: you need an ppa
<ghostcube> moment pls
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: thats what were helping him with,hes new to this
<luux> which one?
<rfgergrthnre> r00t_ninja, if it's linux-based, it'll no doubt destroy my system
<luux> in gentoo jack shows up in system settings of kde4
<maco> this is what worked for me
<maco> http://paste.ubuntu.com/331433/
<ghostcube> luux: i have it
<maco> replacing /media/blahblah with your drive mounted from the live cd
<luux> so the whole kde uses it.
<r00t_ninja_> wait , you can boot into windows right?
<maco> and well instead of /dev/sdb probably /dev/sda since im guessing you have only one drive
<ghostcube> luux: http://ppa.launchpad.net/motin/until-jack-is-included-in-main/ubuntu
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: yep he can
<ghostcube> and you need an asoundrc luux
<r00t_ninja_> just get this then: http://download.cnet.com/Auto-Super-Grub-Disk/3000-2094_4-10829335.html
<maco> rfgergrthnre: well your options are dont use linux at all or use grub because ntldr wont boot non-windows OSes. your choice.
<ghostcube> luux: i have an updated jackd ppa too
<ghostcube> works very well
<ghostcube> iam using it since month now
<luux> thanks
<rfgergrthnre> brb
<ghostcube> luux: https://launchpad.net/~frasten/+archive/ppa
<ubuntu> I'm back
<rssadfa> what do u want me to do?
<r00t_ninja_> your on the livecd?
<rssadfa> yeah
<r00t_ninja_> open up a terminal
<r00t_ninja_> and type
<r00t_ninja_> fdisk -l
<rssadfa> k
<shadeslayer> rssadfa: make that sudo fdisk -l
<r00t_ninja_> ^
<r00t_ninja_> put the output here: http://pastebin.com/
<shadeslayer> rssadfa: done?
<rssadfa> wait
<shadeslayer> rssadfa: sure... just copy and paste :)
<rssadfa> shadeslayer: http://pastebin.com/d743f2b9b
<shadeslayer> rssadfa: ok now type : sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<shadeslayer> oh he has 2 drives..
<rssadfa> yeah
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: what do you think? sda or sdb?
<shadeslayer> rssadfa: just a sev
<rssadfa> i wanna put the bootloader on the 80gig
<shadeslayer> *sec
<r00t_ninja_> sda
<shadeslayer> rssadfa: we need the bootloader on sda,since thats the primary drive
<r00t_ninja_> wait
<r00t_ninja_> no
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: ?
<r00t_ninja_> hes got linux on sdb
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: yeah
<r00t_ninja_> its not a grub problem
<r00t_ninja_> because its on that drive
<r00t_ninja_> he needs to choose to boot from that in his bios options
<shadeslayer>  r00t_ninja_ ah..
<rssadfa> k
<rssadfa> lemme try
<r00t_ninja_> rssadfa: when you boot up try pressing f12
<rssadfa> quit
<r00t_ninja_> im guessing /dev/sda was his primary boot device
<shadeslayer> r00t_ninja_: yeah me too
<rfgergrthnre> nope
<rfgergrthnre> didn't work
<rfgergrthnre> it stalls at GRUB
<rfgergrthnre> the word GRUB appears and it parks
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: whats the exact error message?
<rfgergrthnre> thanks guys, u meant well
<rfgergrthnre> but really, i'm finished
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, there is none
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, it just stalls at GRUB
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: oh well....
<rfgergrthnre> what a piece of junk
<rfgergrthnre> i guess u get what u pay for
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: please,it didnt work for you but it works for us
<maco> rfgergrthnre: can you hit esc to get into the menu?
<rfgergrthnre> maco, no
<maco> rfgergrthnre: did you try?
<rfgergrthnre> maco, yes
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, not just me; ive spoken to dozens of folks who have issues with it
<maco> dunno what to tell you. works for several million other folks :-/
<rfgergrthnre> shadeslayer, look on the forums; millions have the same problems
<rfgergrthnre> linux is broken and buggy; sorry u cant accept it
<Orion777> why doesn't he just reformat hd with two partitions, install kubuntu in one and win 7 in the other? that's what I did
<Orion777> works fine
<Mamarok> millions? rfgergrthnre, please don't exaggerate :)
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: its a lost cause :(
<Orion777> is he trying to get it to install or something else?
<r00t_ninja> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<maco> probably something we could debug in person but its hard online
<rfgergrthnre> Orion777, i tried that previously, same problem
<maco> rfgergrthnre: is there an ubuntu loco team near you?
<rfgergrthnre> Orion777, thats why i partitioned
<rfgergrthnre> maco, i had an experience with a fellow named marek (www.marek.co.za)
<maco> the logical alternative to avoid grub, i think, would be to use wubi
<r00t_ninja> something probably got messed up in all our attempts to repair something nit broken
<Orion777> what I did was had win 7, used euseus partition manager to create a second partition, booted up with kubuntu disk, chose the second partition in advanced(manual) partition section
<rfgergrthnre> it was horrible maco
<rfgergrthnre> he was rude and condescending
<Orion777> then formatted it as ext4 and chose it as installation location
<maco> rfgergrthnre: i'm sorry. thats NOT how people are supposed to act in this community
<rfgergrthnre> i dont see why i need to struggle with a clunky, buggy os and then have to take abuse from its cultists
<maco> rfgergrthnre: i see .co.za  are you in south africa?
<Orion777> lol
<dihae> any news of the kde 4.4 beta 1 packages?
<maco> dihae: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<r00t_ninja> rfgergrthnre: My suggestion if you want to try again is install again exactly the same way you did before
<fantome> slt ts
<rfgergrthnre> how do i get rid of the ext4 partitions?
<luux> rfgergrthnre: delet m$$$ shit install kubuntu, problem solved.
<shadeslayer> rfgergrthnre: format them from windows partition manager
<shadeslayer> luux: heh
<luux> m$$ suck anyways.
<maco> rfgergrthnre: if you're in south africa, http://wiki.ubuntu-za.org/Wiki_Home
<r00t_ninja> !ot
<maco> luux: stop that
<maco> luux: 1) rfgergrthnre's issue is with grub
<maco> luux: 2) thats not how you spell microsoft
<shadeslayer> yessss.... their in staging :D
<maco> luux: 3) no saying the s word
<maco> luux: 4) you're behaving trollishly
<dihae> maco: thanks, though it looks like it's still going to take a while
<luux> yawn
<maco> luux: that is not how you welcome a new user, particularly one who is extremely frustrated with linux
<maco> luux: better behaviour is expected
<shadeslayer> maco: so packaging will be probably finished by today i guess?
<maco> !guidelines | in case nobody's clear on the expected behaviour in this and all *buntu channels
<ubottu> in case nobody's clear on the expected behaviour in this and all *buntu channels: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<maco> shadeslayer: i guess? i spent 3 days on kdeedu and finally handed off to ScottK
<maco> marek_: did you talk to someone who goes by rfgergrthnre about kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> maco: hehe.. its hard being a ninja :)
<shadeslayer> maco: i did why?
<maco> shadeslayer: not you, marek. rf<tab> said something about marek
<shadeslayer> maco: ah ok
<Orion777> why does hardware driver detection only pick up video card drivers?
<shadeslayer> Orion777: because its meant only for video cards
<Orion777> what works for network card etc?
<Orion777> or is that already current
<shadeslayer> Orion777: its auto detected by kernel modules
<r00t_ninja> Hardware Drivers is only for proprietary drivers
<Orion777> k
<Orion777> you guys tried kmyfirewall?
<Orion777> I remember in an older ubuntu there was something called simple firewall, I can't seem to find it
<Orion777> is a firewall built into kubuntu by default?
<r00t_ninja> iptables comes by default
<Orion777> is it active by default?
<Orion777> how do I check its status
<Orion777> or activate it
<||arifaX> Hi, where can I find my recycle bin?
<r00t_ninja> firestarter is a good gui for iptables
<Orion777> arifax, utilities/dolphin file manager, trash
<tsimpson> ||arifaX: open dolphin or konqueror and go to trash:/
<||arifaX> Orion777: is there no longer an icon somewhere?
<r00t_ninja> ||arifaX: there is also a plasma widget for it
<r00t_ninja> unlock your widgets , click add widget and search trasg
<r00t_ninja> unlock your widgets , click add widget and search trash
<||arifaX> what is it called ? I searched    aptitude search recycl and nothing found ahhh should search for trash
<`Thor>  does anyone know how to set up konversation to automatically authenticate upon connection to gamesurge?
<||arifaX> it finds trashapplet
<r00t_ninja> thats the one
<r00t_ninja> `Thor: edit your identity
<||arifaX> r00t_ninja: btw it has no description <- bad bad bad
<||arifaX> r00t_ninja: oh and it wants to add the gnome environment < -no no no
<||arifaX> r00t_ninja: we need something different
<r00t_ninja> mmm
<r00t_ninja> try guarddog
<tsimpson> ||arifaX: right click the desktop, choose "Add Widgets" and search for "delete", it should show the widget
<tsimpson> you can drag it to the panel or put it on the desktop
<||arifaX> tsimpson: got it - thanks a lot - it was so easy. classical "error between the headphones"
<maco> Orion777: ubuntu includes iptables in an unconfigured state. unconfigured because with no services listening, its no different than dropping all anyway. ufw ("uncomplicated firewall") is a command line wrapper for it, and i know in ubuntu there's a frontend for it called gufw that seems nice (and, unlike firestarter, is actually maintained)
<Orion777> how do I find it for kubuntu?
<maco> all the same repositories, so in the package manager as you would anything else
<maco> ufw is installed by default, i believe
<maco> it has such difficult commands as "sudo ufw allow daap" :P
<r00t_ninja> guarddog is a nice gui for kde
<maco> r00t_ninja: i found guarddog impossible to use. and i got into a "oh god cant get online to find out what i did wrong!" state
<Orion777> firestarter seems to be working
<ghostcube> hmm best is pccop router or an nat router
<ghostcube> no need for an internal fw on an linux client
<ghostcube> ipcop
<ghostcube> o.O
<Orion777> ghostcube, you're saying I don't need a firewall?
<ghostcube> why should you
<ghostcube> dont you use an router or so ?
<maco> Orion777: if you're already behind a firewall and you trust everything inside your lan, no
<Orion777> yes
<r00t_ninja> all ports are closed and have nothing listening on them by default
<maco> r00t_ninja: "open but nothing listening" actually...
<ghostcube> so i wont slow down my own client if using an nat router
<Orion777> kmyfirewall ran some script and I wonder if it changed the settings..how would I reset them
<maco> r00t_ninja: check your "sudo iptables -L" ...it's ALLOW
<ghostcube> statefull and stateless is different
<ghostcube> ;)
<r00t_ninja> my bad
<ghostcube> but Orion777 i wouldnt use fw direct on the client if you have an old pc with less power you can just use it as an ipcop firewall
<maco> Orion777: if you dont have any services running, you can just plain not use a firewall
<maco> Orion777: because a service needs to be listening in order for a connection to be established
<Orion777> I dont know what services I have running
<ghostcube> if you dont installed any apache or so it should only be port 53 thats listening
<ghostcube> :D
<maco> Orion777: have you installed an ssh server, database, web server, or mail server?
<Orion777> no
<maco> Orion777: then probably none, since kubuntu comes with none
<ghostcube> so nothing to keep safe
<Orion777> how do I reset my iptable settings?
<r00t_ninja> im off to sleep g'night
<a2f> hi, just wondering if ubuntu supports make.conf... can't find one
<a2f> never mind
<ilan_> hello
<Orion777> hi ilan
<ilan_> i've got eepc
<Orion777> cool, I'm thinking of getting one of those
<ilan_> and i installed ubuntu9.10
<ilan_> i had before 9.04
<ilan_> and everything worked great
<Orion777> yes?
<ilan_> then i upgraded to 9.10
<Orion777> well, what do you think?
<ilan_> suddenly it wont detect my sound card
<ilan_> i hear very low volume
<Orion777> hmm, from what I understand 9.04 is still more reliable
<Orion777> stable etc
<Orion777> brb
<ilan_> you know how can i downgrade to 9.04?
<Vroomfondle> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<ilan_> ouch
<Vroomfondle> basically: it almost certainly won't work
<Vroomfondle> the best option is to reinstall
<ilan_> you know of any way i can fix it?
<ilan_> everything is great except for the sound card
<ilan_> faster etc..
<Vroomfondle> sorry, I don't have an eepc
<ilan_> i see
<ilan_> thx anywasy
<ilan_> know by chance where i should ask for help?
<Vroomfondle> ilan_: try #alsa? It might be an ALSA-related problem
<Vroomfondle> or ##alsa... I forget
<Orion777> ilan, there is more help in #ubuntu
<Orion777> heh
<bodom> is there a way to install libreetype-32bit on my 64-bit kubuntu?
<MadAGu> one question: any ppa for kde 4.4?
<tsimpson> MadAGu: it's on it's way
<MadAGu> a great i am very anxious about it....  thanks tsimpson
<borja_sg> hi everybody
<pog1> Hello, does anyone know why 'dolphin shows me sometimes partitions (NTFS and FAT32) Double? 9:10 I have a kubuntu with kde 4.3.4
<Orion777> pog1, how did you upgrade to kde 4.3.4?
<pog1> Hello Orion777, I made a "new" installation
<Orion777> but I am using kubuntu 9.10
<Orion777> it comes with 4.3.2
<pog1> and sometimes when I reboot the partitions are doubled (eg DATA 1 ... DATA 1; WINDOWS... WINDOWS; DATA 2... DATA 2)
<pog1> I did the upgrade KDE 4.3.4 As explained on www.kubuntu.org
<gb> 아
<gb> 이게머
<Orion777> I still don't understand how to do it
<Mamarok> Guest16029: English, please
<Guest16029> i see
<Orion777> mamarok, how do I upgrade my kde version?
<shadeslayer> Orion777: watcha trying to do?
<Mamarok> Orion777: see the channel topic
<shadeslayer> Orion777: which version do you want?
<Guest16029> how can i install my graphic driver?
<Orion777> 4.3.4
<Mamarok> Guest16029: what driver do you mean? Normally it should already be installed by default
<pog1> ho provato a reinstallare kubuntu 9.10 ma il problema delle doppie partizioni visualizzata da dolphin si presenta ancora qualche volta
<Mamarok> it | pog1
<pog1> I tried to reinstall kubuntu 9:10 but the problem of double partitions displayed by dolphin shows a few times
<Mamarok> !it | pog1
<shadeslayer> Orion777: simply add the kubuntu PPA to your sources,then add the keys,the sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest16029> but desktop effect didn't work
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<Orion777> shadeslayer, I'm a newbie, how do I add the kubuntu ppa to my sources
<pog1> sorry
<Mamarok> Orion777: which package manager do you use?
<borja_sg> hello, somebody can help me wiht a pair of desktop questions?
<Orion777> kpackagekit
<Mamarok> Orion777: well, open it and go to the Settings, ther you can add the PPA
<Mamarok> there*
<shadeslayer> borja_sg: sure
<Orion777> mamarok, what do I do in the settings?
<Mamarok> Orion777: well, open your eyes, there is a button "Edit Software Sources"
<shadeslayer> Mamarok: hehe...
<shadeslayer> Orion777: its in a tab called additional software sources
<Mamarok> Orion777: once there, it will ask you your password, then go to the second tab and add the sources line there
<borja_sg> i have many problems with ubuntu 9.10 and i have begin now wiht kubuntu
<borja_sg> i use kubuntu 9.10, it works fine
<Orion777> mamarok, you mean other software?
<Orion777> there is no additional software sources
<Mamarok> yes, the second tab, didn't I say that?
<borja_sg> but it is new for me, are there any equivalent to gconf-editor in ubuntu? how can i put de "system" icon in the desktop?
<shadeslayer> Orion777: press the add button,and add the repo line
<Mamarok> Orion777: I didn't talk about additional software sources
<Mamarok> shadeslayer: I already told him that, no need to repeat everything I say
<Orion777> I add this? http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu karmic main
<Mamarok> exactly
<shadeslayer> Orion777: the deb word too..
<Mamarok> once you have done that, go to the Updates section, and do a refresh
<Mamarok> tsimpson: ubottu seems not to work
<Mamarok> unless it was the netsplit
<tsimpson> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and you expect me to respond to a ping? How depressing.
<Mamarok> ok, was the split then, thx :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<Mamarok> Orion777: does it update?
<Orion777> yes, thanks!
<Mamarok> nice :)
<borja_sg> help please
<borja_sg> are there any equivalent to gconf-editor in ubuntu? how can i put de "system" icon in the desktop?
<tsimpson> byw, an easy way to add PPAs to your sources is like this "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa" :)
<shadeslayer> yeah thats a new way :D
<shadeslayer> adds the keys too
<tsimpson> nice and simple
<shadeslayer> yep
<Mamarok> oh, nice, didn't know that :)
<Mamarok> borja_sg: it is called systemsettings, go to the menu, right click on it to add
<Orion777> is there anyway to skin application windows? everything is grey
<Orion777> why are the bars in every window gray
<Orion777> its hideous
<Mamarok> Orion777: change the color scheme, in Systemsettings -> Apperance
<shadeslayer> Orion777: even the win deco can be changed
<shadeslayer> Orion777: thats the border of the window application
<rohdef> what's the difference between the netbook and the normal edition?
<shadeslayer> rohdef: well,just the GUI part
<shadeslayer> rohdef: if you see the screenshots... thats the only difference
<rohdef> ok, thanks :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<Guest46315> hi ehm... this is a very silly one....but i'm a new user.... when i minimize a window it disappear.... how do i maximize'em back?
<Guest46315> hi ehm... this is a very silly one....but i'm a new user.... when i minimize a window it disappear.... how do i maximize'em back?
<andrea> hi ehm... this is a very silly one....but i'm a new user.... when i minimize a window it disappear.... how do i maximize'em back?
<andrea76> hi ehm... this is a very silly one....but i'm a new user.... when i minimize a window it disappear.... how do i maximize'em back?
<stefan> hi - does anybody have a clue when the kde4.4 beta1 packages are going to arrive?
<stefan> i mean - more concrete than "soon" ;)
<maco> no, not better than that
<maco> i can point you to a wiki page
<maco> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<stefan> thanks
<stefan> "staging" means the ppa-repo where it says "DO NOT USE" in the title?
<maco> yes
<stefan> do you need testers for that?
<tsimpson> stefan: no, we don't ;)
<maco> stefan: i dont think it has all the libraries yet, so i dont think anything will actually run
<tsimpson> no one should use it
<stefan> ok ;) no problem
<akseya> hi there
<akseya> well.. i'm having a little problem, on a notebook I have Kubuntu 9.10 ... on a remote server I have an NFS share and also a Samba share .. if I type smb://10.0.0.1 on douphin i get the shares, but the Network folder from KDE does not shows my server
<akseya> what am I forgeting to configure
<akseya> ?
<ghostcube> so what is not showing where akseya
<ghostcube> the smb share from linux ?
<akseya> yeah, i wish I could see the smb://10.0.0.1 from somewhere without having to type it... you know... it should be recognized automatically
<akseya> in case I'm on another network, and there are other shares..
<ghostcube> akseya: i can tell you an tool that is the best for samba on kde but i think jussi01 will kill me for this
<ghostcube> :D
<akseya> lol.. why would he kill you, ghostcube ?
<jussi01> ghostcube: feel free... just use common sense about it :)
<akseya> just one thing.. as the server has both nfs and smb shares (both shares the same folders) i guess I should use nfs, shouldn't I?
<ghostcube> i think smb4k is a very fine tool
<andrea__> hallo does anybody know if there's any program which detect and remove double files?
<ghostcube> akseya: smb4k is the one i prefere and there is an kde4 version
<ghostcube> :)
<ghostcube> dont know if its in repos now but i can tell you where to get it
<akseya> i did an apt-cache search and it found it ...
<ghostcube> :)
<akseya> not sure if it's kde4 version
<Hugonaut> does anyone know how to enable the equalizer in Amarok?
<ghostcube> it should work if in repo akseya
<akseya> gona give it a try ;)
<ghostcube> ;)
<ghostcube> its worth so
<akseya> how about the nfs question?
<ghostcube> uhm sorry totally nfs noob :|
<ghostcube> i do all in samba
<akseya> it should be better than smb, since both machines are running Linux
<a2f> does anyone know if there is a package like kde-minimal for gnome in the ubuntu repositories?
<ghostcube> sure nfs is possible to be mounted afaik
<ghostcube> a2f: maby anyone in #ubuntu knows better than here
<ghostcube> :)
<akseya> well.. going go test the smb4k .. thanks
<andrea__> hallo does anybody know if there's any program which detect and remove double files?
<shadeslayer> a2f: ubuntu-minimal ?
<a2f> ghostcube: probably, which is why i also asked in there
<ghostcube> oh ok :) iam not in #ubuntu sorry
<ghostcube> havent seen
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: btw smb4k kinda screwed my KDE once
<ghostcube> shadeslayer: uhm ?
<ghostcube> never had any probs so far o.o
<ghostcube> iam using since 1,5 years now
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: it was during the 4.1.x cycles.. couldnt upgrade tp 4.2 since smb4k was blocking the upgrades
<ghostcube> outsch
<ghostcube> i had it from getdeb at this time
<manjula> Hi All
<shadeslayer> ghostcube: yeah,when i removed it and installed the standard version,everything worked fine
<shadeslayer> manjula: hey
<ghostcube> like the simpsons manjula
<ghostcube> :D
<manjula> i have ubuntu 9.04 installed in my system and i want to instal windows XP on a another partition but this will overwrite my grub. So can someone please tell me the easiest way to reinstall grub after i install the windows Xp for dual boot
<manjula> ?
 * ghostcube not the easy way specialist :)
<nicklas_> is there any other gui way too install packages than with kpackagekit? its kinda annoying having too look through like 1500 packages for installing the games you want :-P
<shadeslayer> manjula: em : sudo grub-install /dev/(hard disk)
<ghostcube> nicklas_: synaptic
<ghostcube> its gnome but it works fine
<manjula> shadeslayer: from the live CD ?
<shadeslayer> manjula: yep
<ghostcube> hi rgreening :)
<nicklas_> synaptic is the same
 * shadeslayer waves to rgreening 
<manjula> shadeslayer: Ok thanks i though it will not work from their
<nicklas_> i want like in gnome, a meta packages gui
<manjula> shadeslayer: Thanks bye
<shadeslayer> manjula: hehe.. no problems
<shadeslayer> nicklas_: ubuntu-desktop ?
<nicklas_> shadeslayer: nah :-P
<shadeslayer> nicklas_: ah you want a gui package manager?
<nicklas_> shadeslayer: yes, where it doesnt show all the packages for the games, just the games
<shadeslayer> nicklas_: best way is : apt-cache search package | grep some_search_word
<nicklas_> shadeslayer: with that i get a list?
<shadeslayer> nicklas_: yep, like : apt-cache search moon | grep buggy
<shadeslayer> nicklas_: see.... CLI is way better and flexible :P
<nicklas_> shadeslayer: i know, but i want that whole list where i can click the games i want
<shadeslayer> nicklas_: well you wont be able to 'click' anything but,youll get all the info you need
<shadeslayer> nicklas_: then install with whatever package manager you need,or : sudo apt-get install packagename : in same terminal
<nicklas_> shadeslayer: you know how it works in ubuntu right? with add/remove packages?
<nicklas_> shadeslayer: like that
<shadeslayer> nicklas_: oh... no idea then...
<nicklas_> shadeslayer: or the software center works too, but dont wanna install gnome-desktop :-P
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<nicklas_> shadeslayer: wonder if i can build a gui
<nicklas_> dont know how to program or anything
<shadeslayer> nicklas_: sure kubuntu needs alot of love :)
<shadeslayer> gtg...
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<mtltemplar> anyone in here dealt with ati hd cards on 9.1 64bit and trying to setup two X server sessions instead of cloning or xinerama?
<a2f> for some reason i can't join the regular ubuntu channel but could someone please help me? there's a major problem with one of the packages in ubuntu: fast-user-switch-applet... it doesn't seem to exist :( and because of that, i can't install gnome-desktop-environment in aptitude
<Guest70546> how do I disable gui login in favor of console login? on 9.10?
<Guest70546> hmmm, seems awful quiet in here ...
<mtltemplar> yep. ppl are just waking up still i think
<alexander> i read in various sites that in order to update my bios i have to copy the update file on 3.5''disk. my pc doesnt have such a port. is the cd a way to deal with such a problem?
<genii> Guest70546: You'd normally have an ubuntu-server install for a box set up in that way. But you can remove gdm/kdm/xdm and it's corresponding x/k/ubuntu-desktop package, with ubuntu-minimal
<Guest70546> I just want to test my new xorg.conf, I'll be switching the kdm back on later
<genii> alexander: Most cd-burning programs have an option to use a boot-floppy image as a boot image for a bootable CD
<genii> Guest70546: Then you can use update-rc.d command on kdm to disable it properly for now, then use it again after to re-enable it. Maybe check it's manpage
<Guest70546> yeah, I can use my Kubuntu live cd but it's a long path and a big hassle
<Guest70546> update-rc.d, hey I'm on it
<apparle> hi guys
<dihae> hello
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dihae> on the kubuntu ninjas packaging status page, the kdebindings status is 'FTBS'. what does this mean?
<Pici> dihae: Failed To Build from Source
<dihae> aha, i thought it meant 'f*ck this bullsh*t' ^^
<dihae> Pici: what does this mean for running kde without this package?
<Pici> dihae: Er, no.  (And please mind the language in the future)
<Pici> dihae: I don't know, I'm not sure what role that package plays in KDE.
<dihae> Pici: it was the only acronym explenation i found on the net, so I was kind enough to place *'s
<dihae> Pici: I just looked it up: it seems that it isn't a very crucial package, as it is not installed on my system, which is a plain kubuntu 9.10 install
<dihae> I think it is more a development package
<mario__> good for all
<Pici> !info kdebindings
<ubottu> Package kdebindings does not exist in karmic
<dihae> !info kdebindings-kde4
<ubottu> kdebindings-kde4 (source: kdebindings): KDE 4 bindings for Python, Ruby and (CIL) C#. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu4.1 (karmic), package size 3 kB, installed size 60 kB
<mario__> wath manager packages in kubuntu 9.10
<genii> mario__: kpackagekit
<mario__> thanks <genii>
<nicklas_> hello, i have installed gnome-app-install, and i select the games i want, it downloads the packages, but then just stands still when installing the packages, is this fixable? is there a command i can type in konsole too install the downloaded packages?
<genii> nicklas_: You can try: sudo apt-get install -f
<nicklas_> genii: what will that do?
<nicklas_> genii: dont i have to specify a package name?
<genii> nicklas_: Will try to fix/install anything which is still pending
<genii> nicklas_: Correct, no packagename
<nicklas_> nothing, hm
<mario__> I am newbee in kubuntu 9.110
<mario__> and user IRC (Quassel IRC)
<mario__> and new user IRC (Quassel IRC)
<snarkster> anybody in here talking?
<snarkster> i would like to know why kpackagekit wont find clamav but when i do apt-cache search clamav I find all sorts of stuff
<snarkster> guess no answer eh?
<jimmy> hi, someone use ppa staging for kde4.4 beta1?
<stefan__> jimmy: its not supposed to be used by anyone as far as i know
<jimmy> I've read on ubuntuforums.org someone talking about
<genii> snarkster: Likely because the KDE clamav frontend is KlamAV
<snarkster> yah I see that but I did a search by description as well.. nothing came up but kmail
<snarkster> so packagekit wont find gnome software at all?
<snarkster> if klamav and clamav are in the repo shouldnt it have brought it up as well?
<jimmy> kpackagekit find klamav here
<genii> snarkster: Not sure about it not finding gnome stuff to install. But if there's some preferred KDE version or interface it will usually list th packagenames that those go by
<snarkster> just did a search by filename for klamav and it brought up app-install-data
<mtltemplar> anyone in here dealt with ati hd cards on 9.1 64bit and trying to setup two X server sessions instead of cloning or xinerama?
<n3llyb0y> hello. I'm using Kubuntu Karmic latest updates and I am experiencing random logouts (xorg/nvidia crash maybe?) Anyone else experiencing this?
<snarkster> ok searching by description brought up klamav
<genii> !info klamav
<ubottu> klamav (source: klamav): KDE frontend for ClamAV. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.46-2ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 874 kB, installed size 2580 kB
<mario__> howto install one package in kpackagekit???
<snarkster> my question wasnt regarding klamav its just the example.. my question was regarding kpackagekit.. Thought there might have been a bug or something
<jimmy> mario__: you have to select it clicking on the arrow right the name
<apparle> hi guys
<snarkster> hello
<apparle> how do I change folder permissions including all the files in it
<ghostcube> chmod -R folder
<ghostcube> -R is recursiv
<snarkster> sudo chmod -R folder
<snarkster> oh sorry.
<ghostcube> or this way #:)
<ghostcube> nah its improtant if sudo needed :)
<snarkster> well there are the variable to consider.. rw that sort of thing
<apparle> apparle@CONSOLE:/media/MULTIMEDIA$ chmod -R Music/ chmod: missing operand after `Music/'
<apparle> what to do
<snarkster> chmod -R Music +r+w for read write
<apparle> ah.....
<snarkster> or right click properties on the folder and use the GUI
<user_> Hi Does any one know how to connect to freenode server?
<genii> user_: Apparently you are connected right now
<snarkster> good question.
<jason__> whats up guys
<snarkster> sosdd and you?
<jason__> got a question about my wifi on kubuntu 9.04 - does it take a while for the signal meter to "refresh"?
<jason__> cause I was downstairs in the basement where theres zero wifi and it still said 100%
<jason__> I also have 2 signal meters in my network manager - one with my IP next to it, one with my SSID next to it - which one is my true signal meter? Both currently are 100%...
<apparle> snarkster: And what command should I use to make a file only writable by su
<snarkster> did you continue to be able to surf the web or talk in irc?
<jason__> snarkster - I did not try, to be honest. I just saw no signal and thought ahh that's it, no signal
<snarkster> 100% and no signal
<jason__> snarkster - this is my work wifi (Im in the tech dept) and Im in a school with very old, lead walls. Signal is hard to pass through walls here.
<jason__> snarkster - well, I have 2 meters though
<jason__> snarkster - which one is mine?
<snarkster> the one with no signal is yours.
<snarkster> apparle: change the ower to root
<apparle> snarkster: thanks
<snarkster> apparle: NP DUDE
<apparle> Guys I am facing another problem... I am unable to see the widgets which I download from internet... although in the download widget dialogs they appear as installed
<snarkster> jason__: my question is if you have no signal how are you in here talking with us?
<apparle> And how to get the neopmunk search working
<snarkster> good question.
<jason__> snarkster - I have signal now - I didnt before when I was in the basement. I'm upstairs now. :)
<jason__> sorry about the delayed response
<Dindon> Hello folks !
<Dindon> I'm trying to use pxe/deployment with preseed
<Dindon> I'm actualy not seing any hit on apache to get the preseed file (and ofc it's not working)
<Dindon> I use as append options -> append ramdisk_size=14984 rw auto vga=normal initrd=ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz preseed/locale=fr_FR kdb-chooser/method=fr netcfg/wireless_wep= netcfg/choose_interface=eth0 console-setup/layoutcode=fr_FR preseed/url=http://pxe.zeus.fr/kubuntu.cfg --
<Dindon> Any help would be appreciated :)
<apparle> And how to get the neopmunk search working
<genii> Dindon:  The dhcp server is giving client pxe box a valid route to internet to find that FQDN?
<Dindon> genii: yes as a dns server
<binarylooks> apparle: did u check in the system settings advance tab?
<Dindon> genii: option domain-name-servers and option routers are sets
<apparle> binarylooks: that doesn't work.... I enabled the strigi service also
<binarylooks> can u describe WHAT doesn'nt work?
<binarylooks> for example, can u change tags in dolphin?
<Morydd> is there any good reason not to remove apport?
<binarylooks> Morydd: I think in lucid dr konqui will be used instead of apport
<apparle> binarylooks: I didn't check that.... but searching doesn't work and after..... about an hour RAM usage goes up by about 400MB..
<apparle> binarylooks: I mean searching in krunner
<binarylooks> for the moment maybe turn of strigi, nepomul is often enough already
<dlong> Hello all
<binarylooks> if i tag a picture with "holidays" and afterwards type "holildays" in krunner, the picures pop up
<Morydd> All I know is that I'm constantly getting dialogs that pop up asking for my password from apport. Sometimes several in a row.
<binarylooks> this is done by nepomuk, not strigi
<genii> Dindon: So the dhcp server is routing traffic from the adapter which it is giving the clients IP on, to another adapter which is then connected to the internet?
<Dindon> genii: no there is a dual wan router (wich is the gw)
<Dindon> genii: only 1 interface on this box
<genii> Dindon: The URL you gave cannot be resolved
<Dindon> genii: I also tried to up a virtual interface with a dedicated ip
<Dindon> Issue is the same
<apparle> Guys I am facing another problem... I am unable to see the widgets which I download from internet... although in the download widget dialogs they appear as installed
<binarylooks> apparle: KDESC 4.3?
<apparle> binarylooks: yes
<apparle> binarylooks: kubuntu 9.10
<binarylooks> apparle: i remember having the same issue, some appeared after a restart, some never turned up.
<binarylooks> can u give me an example so I can try on my box
<genii> Dindon: eg: I can get to for instance http://zeus.fr/    but http://pxe.zeus.fr/  is nonexistent
<Dindon> it's a lan domain genii
<Dindon> only on our bind ;)
<apparle> binarylooks: I have the plasmoid 'inUtileBar' installed (I get uninstall option in front of it in get new widgets) but it is not shown in add widgets list
<genii> Dindon: I would suggest to use for the preseed location then the IP and not fully-qualified-domain-name
<Dindon> Already did genii ;)
<Dindon> Issue is exactly the same
<binarylooks> apparle: did u get it from kde-look via the GHNS interface or did u download a file?
<apparle> Someone plz suggest a way such that I'll be able to see the HDD temperature in a widget etc.
<apparle> binarylooks: I installed it from get new widget directly.... didn't download the file.... what's the expansion of GHNS
<genii> Dindon: Can you pastebin contents of the server's /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf  please
<Dindon> ofc genii hold on
<K350> I've indexed my M Audio Delta soundcard as 0 in alsa-base.conf. But I've to reload alsa after every boot to have it as primary soundcard. What to do about it?
<Dindon> genii: http://pastebin.ca/1707066
<binarylooks> binarylooks: hmmm. i cant find it. strange
<binarylooks> anyway, i have to leave now. goog luck
<genii> Dindon: Reading. Apologies on lag, work requires me often today
<Dindon> genii: no problem thanks for helping !!!
<genii> Dindon: I would suggest to change "routers" to the 192.168.2.2 instead of 192.168.1.1, then it will look to the box it is on for the name/IP
<jason__> snarkster - you still here bro
<jason__> does anybody use kubuntu on a laptop wirelessly?
<Kolia> jason__: not right now, but usually yep
<jason__> kolia - do you use the standard network manager to connect to your networks?
<Kolia> jason__: no, i use wicd
<Kolia> i got some trouble with the default network manager
<Kolia> in such case, it's usually recommanded to use wicd instead
<jason__> kolia - what trouble did you have?
<jason__> kolia - Im just having issues understanding what in the world is going on with my wireless signal. I have 2 signal bars, I dont know which one to look at for my signal, because they each act differently.
<genii> Dindon: Work requires me. I suggest to check out https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install  which helped me greatly when I set up my own PXE server here
<Kolia> jason__: that kind of problem :)
<Kolia> jason__: and also not being able to connect with a WEP ascii (i believe)
<Kolia> anyway, i saved me a lot of trouble by switching to wicd
<jason__> kolia - oh, nice. I heard good and bad things about WICD. You havent had any trouble with it though?
<Kolia> jason__: never.
<jason__> kolia - do you just grab it from add/remove programs?
<Kolia> jason__: i usually do a   sudo apt-get install wicd
<jason__> I'm updating right now wirelessly so I cant pick anything up in add/remove programs
<jason__> ah okay
<jason__> I heard good things about wicd tho - I wonder why its not the default (built in) wifi manager
<Kolia> also when installing wicd it says it will remove the network manager: don't worry it's normal
<jason__> I heard people in the ubuntu chat on the gnome side saying the same thing
<jason__> kolia - so just in case things backfire, I can just plug in ethernet and do an apt-get install network-manager and be back to where I was?
<Kolia> jason__: can't confirm this sorry
<jason__> great - all of the sudden I cant see any windows shares on kubuntu
<jason__> (not related to wicd)
<Kolia> (yep)
<jason__> just noticed it and decided to rant :P
<jason__> unable to find any workgroups on your network. May be related to a firewall.
<jason__> I was connected two and a half minutes ago, and now samba gives me the finger
<jason__> grrr
<snarkster> samba is way to complicated
<snarkster> dont get me wrong its great, just overly complicated.
<jason__> what do you mean, too complicated? In terms of using it, or the way its designed?
<snarkster> nfs is easy compared to samba
<mtltemplar> anyone in here dealt with ati hd cards on 9.1 64bit and trying to setup two X server sessions instead of cloning or xinerama?
<jason__> nfs is also linux only - isnt it?
<jason__> cause Im on a windows network here at work
<snarkster> yes
<jason__> so Im kinda, screwed
<jason__> I should set up nfs at home
<jason__> can I have nfs and samba run in parallel together?
<jason__> cause I have windows/mac's at home too that still need to hit my server
<snarkster> i was just commenting on how difficult samba is to configure compared to nfs
<apparle> where is DCOP?
<Vroomfondle> erm, I think you can use Windows Services For UNIX to access NFS
<apparle> I mean I used that command in Kubuntu 7.10 but now I get command not found
<maco> apparle: its not installed by default...
<apparle> The widgets which I install from internet are not displayed in the list.. what to do
<apparle> maco: how to install it... and why is it not installed by default
<jason__> Vroomfondle - no kidding?
<Vroomfondle> jason__: so I hear
<jason__> Vroomfondle - if Windows services/nfs works better than samba, we have a winner.
<maco> er......hm wait....nevermind. i dont know
<jason__> have you heard anything about macs tho?
<maco> i had no idea the command existed before. but i was just mentally mixing up ipcop and dcop
<Vroomfondle> I imagine macs can access NFS.... surely they must be able to. MacOS is Unix-based.
<maco> Vroomfondle: yes they can
<apparle> binarylooks are you there?
<mtltemplar> yes macs can
<snarkster> macs are easy with nfs
<apparle> The widgets which I install from internet are not displayed in the list.. what to do?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jayce> kolia you still here bro
<apparle> I have a very slow boot up ... in karmic ... why is it so
<Jayce> how do I enable security support on wicd? Every time I try to connect to my WPA2 network it says I need to enable security - uh, what?
<apparle> I have one IDE with (XP,Win7,Kubuntu) and SATA with all data............ getting very slow boot up..
<apparle> The widgets which I install from internet are not displayed in the list.. what to do?
<Guest20541> hello, anybody here with an intel i845GE videochipset? I have bad  performance in X. OS is kubuntu karmic
<Dindon> genii: thanks anyway I'm off
<Dindon> bye
<anyone> guest20541... I have intel 845...something.. i will check
<anyone> guest20541... sorry 845 chipset but radeon graphics. sorry
<mauri> I need a kde tool for partition backup
<mauri> I dont know which could be the right one
<milo_> please who can help me with my wireless? since i upgraded to ubunutu 9.10, it's not working properly :(
<ct529> hi everybody .... where is the history of the visited sites in the new konqueror???? i do not appear to be able to find it anymore!
<zorael> Any decent alternatives to gwenview? It's practically unusable in large directories. The browse function starts generating thumbsnails and the app becomes unresponsive.
<rork> ct529: go > show history in the menubar
<judgen> where does kde3 store the information on what window manager to use?
<judgen> I wish to use kwin from kde4 but still run kde3 (i have both installed) where do i go about changeing that?
<tsimpson> judgen: you should be able to set that with system settings (from KDE3) or kcontrol
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<thereevis26> i got a question about resetting my user password
<thereevis26> anybody know how to do it with or without a cd?
<mofux> any news about 4.4 beta 1 packages?
<tsimpson> thereevis26: you'd need to be able to access an account with sudo privileges or root
<tsimpson> mofux: not yet
<mofux> :'(
<tsimpson> thereevis26: or just boot into recovery mode
<thereevis26> i did that
<thereevis26> all i could reset was the root password but not the user
<tsimpson> you need to put your username after "passwd"
<thereevis26> oh i c
<tsimpson> so like "passwd myuser"
<thereevis26> gotcha
<thereevis26> thanks alot
<tsimpson> no problem
<thereevis26> so just passwd is the root and passwd myuser is the actual user
<tsimpson> passwd just defaults to whatever use us running the command
<Galvatron> HI
<tsimpson> *user is
<Galvatron> After an update my kubuntu 9.04 stopped detecting my printer HP Deskjest 3420
<thereevis26> oh so if there is no user i won't reset that user automatically
<thereevis26> makes more sense
<tsimpson> if you run the command as root, but don't specify the user, it sets the password for root
<thereevis26> i am starting to learn more about this system as time goes
<Galvatron> If I try to print anything in OO.org Writer, the only printer is "Generic", I can't set printing quality and when I hit "Print", I get "Error while printing" and thats all.
<thereevis26> i will be back later to let you know if i am successful or not
<Galvatron> Thats what I get after trying to install drivers from HP page manually: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337458/
<Galvatron> Of course CUPS is running
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<doktoreas> hello folks
<doktoreas> anyone using facebook plugin for kopete?
<FloodBotK1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<eagles0513875> wooohoo google chrome is available on linux
<n16h7f0x> can anybody help me install & config ati radeon hd  3430 driver on kubuntu 9.10?
<nookie^> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n16h7f0x> nookie^, but instructions only for jaunty and lower and not compatible iwth karmic
<apparle> n16h7f0x: just do this
<apparle> n16h7f0x: 'sudo apt-get update
<apparle> n16h7f0x: 'sudo apt-get update'
<n16h7f0x> ....
<apparle> n16h7f0x: then goto hardware drivers and enable the proprietary driver
<n16h7f0x> apparle, did that but that driver is buggy doesn't work fine
<n16h7f0x> i have to stay 3-4 seconds till yakuake pop down (and before that worked instantly)
<n16h7f0x> and other bugs 2
<genii> n16h7f0x: The http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Karmic_Installation_Guide  page says to use the Jaunty guide, at: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<genii> n16h7f0x: (this is the support wiki which official AMD/ATI points to)
<n16h7f0x> genii, folowed that guide to
<n16h7f0x> but still have that bugs
<Galvatron> Hi
<Galvatron> Sorry for aking the same thing again, but I had some problems with Opera and got disconnected
<Galvatron> After an update (probably X) my Kubuntu 9.04 stopped detecting my HP Deskjest 3420.
<Galvatron> In OO.org Writer I have only "Generic printer" with no advenced options.
<Galvatron> CUPS is running and I already installed HPLIP anually
<Galvatron> *manually
<m_tadeu> hi all...why does vlc get the webcam image upside down....this is not happening in kopete or skype
<ticcet> hello
<ct529> plasma,xorg and kwin take up a lot of memory .... is there a way to control them?
<Tm_T> ct529: what is "a lot" and how you measure it?
<ct529> Tm_T: I use top, and a lot is 3.9 GB over 8GB
<Tm_T> ct529: which column you're looking at?
<ct529> Tm_T: (that is for all the processes that run by default, of course using Pareto I want to limit the first 20%)
<pilat> what does it mean if "Request authorization" option is disabled for certain contact (ICQ)?
<ct529> Tm_T: I am looking at the occupation
<pilat> regards, btw )
<Tm_T> ct529: you should look at "res"
<pilat> anyone use kopete for chatting with ICQ-addicted mates?
<ct529> Tm_T: xorg ~ 400MB and plasma ~125MB
<ct529> Tm_T: (res column)
<p13rr3> Hi folks, anyone can help with a sound card problem?
<ct529> p13rr3: whihc card?
<r00t_ninja> ct529: wow your xorg is using quite alot of memory
<p13rr3> Intel 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition
<r00t_ninja> p13rr3: problem?
<r00t_ninja> ct529: my xorg sits at ~25mb of ram
<ct529> r00t_ninja: that is what I am saying .... I do not understand why
<Tm_T> ct529: does that happen right after boot? or over time?
<ct529> Tm_T: that is the memory occupation right through
<ct529> r00t_ninja: that is what I imagine should look like
<r00t_ninja> are you using any special drivers
<r00t_ninja> ?
<Tm_T> ct529: which KDE version that is? and what you have on your plasma, I assume it's not plain default
<ct529> r00t_ninja: plasma at ~125MB is not bad either
<r00t_ninja> plasma-desktop?
<ct529> r00t_ninja: I am using NVIDIA driver, last version
<p13rr3> I had audio but suddenly a message like "The devices HDA INTEL (STAC 92xx Digital/Analog) are not installed" and I lost audio.
<ct529> kde 434
<r00t_ninja> my plasma sits at ~34mb
<ct529> Tm_T: four notes and the comic plasmoid?
<ct529> r00t_ninja: yes, that is how it should be
<Tm_T> ct529: ah, what happens if you don't have those?
<pilat> seriously.. can't figure up one thing with the contacts authorization (ICQ@kopete)...
<r00t_ninja> brb
<ct529> Tm_T: nothing, it is the same
<p13rr3> I tried a solution recommended in ubuntu. Adding options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m26 (that is my pc model) forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616845&page=2), but It did not work.
<ct529> Tm_T: by cosing absolutely everything I got to 109MB for plasma, no change for Xorg
<p13rr3> root_ninja is gone :( He was helping me.
<ct529> Tm_T: s/cosing/closing
<r00t_ninja> the process nepomukservicestub seems to leak memory
<Tm_T> ct529: hmh, I suspect that comic plasmoid has something weird going on atleast
<r00t_ninja> after a day its chewing up 290mb
<p13rr3> r00t_ninja:  I had audio but suddenly a message like "The devices HDA INTEL (STAC 92xx Digital/Analog) are not installed" and I lost audio.
<r00t_ninja> go into system settings
<r00t_ninja> and then multimedia settings
<bfoote> hi all, just upgraded to 9.10 from 9.04, now I got no panel, any hints?
<p13rr3> I am on Multimedia Settings right now. I have 1) HDA Intel (STAC92xx Analog), 2) HDA Intel (STAC92xx Analog) #1, 3) PulseAudio. 1 and 2 are disabled.
<r00t_ninja> does 2 work?
<p13rr3> No.
<p13rr3> No HDA Intel device is working
<ct529> Tm_T: well, it is not there anymore but the memory occupation is untouched
<r00t_ninja> p13rr3: what backend are you using?
<p13rr3> And I loose the HDA Intel (STAC92xx digital)
<Tm_T> ct529: sounds weird, shame I'm out of ideas (and time)
<Tm_T> ct529: but good luck (:
<p13rr3> What is the back end? What command can show me the backend?
<ct529> Tm_T: thanks all the same
<r00t_ninja> in the multimedia settings click backend
<r00t_ninja> next to device preferences
<p13rr3> xine
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> does switching it to  gstreamer help
<cragdor> hi p13rr3, can you do me a favour load console and type:   speaker-test -c 2  this will atleast tell us if your card is working at all
<cragdor> p13rr3, you will need to ctrl c to kill the test or it will repeat non stop
<p13rr3> I only have xine as option.
<r00t_ninja> oh ok then
<cragdor> p13rr3, you should hear static played through both front speakers
<p13rr3> I tried a solution recommended in ubuntu. Adding options snd-hda-intel model=dell-m26 on /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf (that is my pc model) forums, but It did not work.
<Jayce> can anyone help me? I nuked KDE by trying to upgrade to 4.3.2 on jaunty. Now I cant even log in my system. :(
<p13rr3> r00t_ninja: that was a message that I sent just before you disconnect.
<r00t_ninja> i would suggest undoing that
<cragdor> i agree
<cragdor> what is listed when you type: cat /proc/asound/cards
<simo_> hello every body
<simo_> i wanna install skype in my kubuntu
<r00t_ninja> then rebooting and making sure all the right channels are unmuted , yesterday for somereason my surround channel got muted and i had no sound
<p13rr3> I did and restart the pc, but the problem continue.
<simo_> but there not is this package
<r00t_ninja> simo_: add the skype repository
<simo_> how can i do it ?
<r00t_ninja> open up kpackagekit
<Jayce> anybody know how I can fix it? :(
<simo_> yes
<simo_> and ?
<r00t_ninja> go into settings
<simo_> there isnt there ?
<r00t_ninja> yea there is
<r00t_ninja> ill take a pic
<simo_> in add and remove softeware ?
<r00t_ninja> http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/2365/plasmadesktopel1532.jpg
<r00t_ninja> yes
<r00t_ninja> p13rr3: have you gone into kmixer and checked that all channels are unmuted
<simo_> im in setting now
<simo_> what i have to do ?
<r00t_ninja> ok go into software sources
<r00t_ninja> edit software sources
<simo_> yes
<r00t_ninja> now go into the other software tab
<r00t_ninja> and click add
<simo_> then ?
<r00t_ninja> copy and paste:
<r00t_ninja> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<simo_> all of this ?
<simo_> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<r00t_ninja> yes
<p13rr3> r00t_ninja I identified a problem: I renamed the files alsa-base.conf as alsa-base.conf:1 to save the changes when a I revert the modification. I seems that alsa read this files.
<r00t_ninja> ok
<bfoote> can you please offer me advice on how to troubleshoot my panel not showing up on kde login?
<simo_> then ?
<islington> Are the kde 4.4 b1 packages coming? Would like to test
<r00t_ninja> click ok
<r00t_ninja> then close
<r00t_ninja> bfoote: can you add another one
<bfoote> I have no panel at all
<p13rr3> r00t_ninja: I am gooing to restart. If I am not come back, I want to thank you. You have been very helpful.
<r00t_ninja> np
<bfoote> r00t_ninja: what are we calling them now?
<r00t_ninja> panels
<bfoote> r00t_ninja: maybe I mean kicker?
<Jayce> anybody know if its possible to change the "K" icon in the kickstart launcher?
<simo_> i dont have it installed yet ?
<r00t_ninja> ^yes
<bfoote> r00t_ninja: kicker isn't kicker anymore, is it?
<islington> Jayce: right click
<r00t_ninja> simo_: did it ask you to refresh your packages?
<islington> Jayce: there will be an option in the settings
<Jayce> oh, well geez
<Jayce> that was easy
<Jayce> thanks doods
<islington> :)
<Jayce> ahhh KDE, land of the logical :P
<r00t_ninja> so you found it?
<simo_> no
<Jayce> me? root?
<Jayce> oh nevermind
<r00t_ninja> simo
<simo_> yes
<r00t_ninja> now go into software management
<r00t_ninja> and search for skype
<islington> bfoote: reset your plasma config
<islington> bfoote: if you cant get it back
<simo_> ok
<bfoote> islington: is that in .kde4/share/config ?
<Jayce> guys, why is KDE hating me. I tried upgrading it on my laptop to 4.3.2 on jaunty with the PPA backports, and now I cant log in with it :(
<islington> bfoote: hold on a sec
<Kolia> Jayce: describe your problem
<Jayce> I log in and I get a plasma failed to load problem. Right now Im in console, I tried to re-add the PPA with nano, re-add the GPG key, and apt-get install KDE like the guide said, still failed
<Jayce> btw kolia I'm loving WICD ;)
<Kolia> hey :)
<Kolia> Jayce: sudo apt-get update   first
<simo_> know i find it, but a problem to install a packag
<Jayce> kolia - I did :(
<Jayce> kolia - wait...
<Kolia> hum
<r00t_ninja> simo_: problem?
<simo_> A package dependency could not be found.
<simo_> More information is available in the detailed report.
<Jayce> add PPA, update, add GPG key, update, install kde?
<Kolia> what did you try to install? kubuntu-desktop?
<r00t_ninja> make sure you are updated
<Jayce> the guide said apt-get install kde, so I went with that
<Kolia> Jayce: i don't think there is a "kde" package
<Kolia> huh?
<r00t_ninja> go into software updates and click refresh simo_
<Kolia> which guide?
<simo_> ok
<Jayce> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-4-3-2-on-ubuntu-jaunty.htmlhttp://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-4-3-2-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<Jayce> oops, hit it twice
<cragdor> Anyone know the location of this config in kubuntu karmic? <~/.config/kde.org/Phonon-Xine.xine.conf> its used by phonon
<Jayce> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-kde-4-3-2-on-ubuntu-jaunty.html
<FloodBotK1> Jayce: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simo_> Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.
<simo_> Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open.
<Kolia> Jayce: one sec, reading
<simo_> problem in update again
<islington> bfoote: kquitapp plasma-desktop
<islington> rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma*
<islington> plasma
<r00t_ninja> simo_: is there a package icon in your systray?
<islington> *bfoote: plasma-desktop
<simo_> systray, what is this ?
<Kolia> Jayce: first time i hear about a 'kde' package
<islington> simo_: next to the little 'i' icon
<Jayce> *shrug*
<Kolia> Jayce: usually when coming from ubuntu i use to install kubuntu-desktop
<Jayce> Im in co nsole now
<Jayce> Ill try kubuntu-desktop
<r00t_ninja> where the clipboard and other icons are
<Jayce> my only concern is, theres an older version of kubuntu-desktop in the repos. By apt-getting that, will I grab the PPA by default (aka the nwere version)?
<islington> Are the kde 4.4 b1 packages coming? Would like to test
<simo_> yes
<simo_> is there
<r00t_ninja> is there like a bok icon?
<r00t_ninja> is there like a box icon?
<simo_> yes
<Jayce> kolia - just ran sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop in console, says its already the newest version. Ill try booting to the GUI again...
<r00t_ninja> click on it
<Kolia> Jayce: ok see you in a moment then
<r00t_ninja> what are the options when you click on it - what is it doing?
<Jayce> kolia - 2 computers bro :)
<Jayce> kolia - I do have a meeting in 3 minutes tho, so I may have to bounce before this can be looked at more extensively
<Kolia> Jayce: ok
<simo_> when i click on it, he gave me a opcion to apply it
<Jayce> kolia - errored out again
<bfoote> islington: launches dialog "The application 'Plasma Workspace' reqested to open the wallet 'kdewalet'..... and prompts for password, and appears to crash
<simo_> but when i click on apply
<simo_> i find that problem
<ddfire> hi everyone
<Kolia> hum..
<Jayce> we are sorry, a plasmna workspace closed unexpectedly, blah blah
<r00t_ninja> simo_:  is that box gone now tho?
<Jayce> I just installed kubuntu last night :(
<Kolia> what happens now if you try to launch plasma-desktop ?
<Jayce> Iv eupgraded to 4.3.2 on 3 machines so far without issues. Youd think Id get it by now :P
<Jayce> how do I launch plasma-dekstop?
<islington> bfoote: did you delete ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma* files?
<Kolia> (just type   plasma-desktop in console)
<simo_> any idea
<Jayce> I'm stuck with nothing but the error on the screen - nothing else
<Jayce> k lemme back out
<r00t_ninja> simo_: now try refreshing
<ddfire> i tried kubuntu live and my wifi works out of the box i installed it (in the same machine off cource) and it dosent work any ideas?
<Jayce> kolia - Im cutting time short I gotta get to this meeting
<bfoote> islington: no
<Bsims>  I can't record any audio but the speakers work any ideas, I've fiddled with all teh settings I just get a hiss
<Jayce> thanks bro for the help!
<simo_> ok
<bfoote> islington: should I?
<Kolia> Jayce: no prob see you later maybe
<islington> bfoote: yes, if you cant get any panel, or your plasma configuration is beyond repair
<Bsims>  I even tried another audio port
<r00t_ninja> ddfire: are you connected to the internet some other way on that machine?
<islington> bfoote: ageter doing so log out and log back in
<ddfire> r00t_ninja: yes, i put a wire when i notice there wasnt any way to put wifi to work....
<islington> ddfire is the network manager not letting you connect? can you connect through a konsole?
<ddfire> islington: iwlist dont work either
<ddfire> islington: iwlist scan --> "wlan0     Failed to read scan data : Network is down"
<r00t_ninja> ddfire: make sure you have any extra hardware drivers
<ddfire> r00t_ninja: how?
<islington> ddfire: I think its your router, that is down
<islington> is wlan0 up?
<ddfire> islington: i have other machines working wifi now using the same route
<bfoote> islington: slightly better, though still with crash, the kickerpanel pops up for a second and then dies (at login)
<ddfire> islington: i dont know :)
<r00t_ninja> type sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<r00t_ninja> then try iwlist
<ddfire> root@ddfirex4:/home/ddfire# ifconfig wlan0 up
<ddfire> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<r00t_ninja> make sure you have any restricted drivers installed
<ddfire> r00t_ninja: how???
<noaXess> have a problem in firefox and thunderbird, they won't use the default printer settings... they use another setting.. and on every ff or tb print i need to change the printer settings... any idea?
<r00t_ninja> refresh your package list either by running sudo apt-get update or clicking refresh in kpackagekit
<ddfire> r00t_ninja: done
<r00t_ninja> ok go into applications -> system -> hardware drivers
<r00t_ninja> and it should say searching for available drivers
<islington> are you using the b43 driver?
<ddfire> r00t_ninja: only show my ati video card driver
<r00t_ninja> mmm
<p1erre> r00_ninja: I am back again :(. But the problem is partially solved. HDA Intel (STAC92xx Analog) is enabled, but [....]Digital) is not.
<r00t_ninja> ddfire: run the command "lspci | grep Wireless"
<ddfire> r00t_ninja: output is: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<islington> bfoote: run "plasma-desktop" in the konsole, any errors>
<r00t_ninja> p1erre: do you have sound though?
<r00t_ninja> p1erre: digital will only work if your speakers are plugged into the digital port
<bfoote> islington: a whole shit load of "QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 1"
<islington> ddfire: try this workaorund in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/464559
<jussi01> !language | bfoote
<ubottu> bfoote: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<islington> bfoote: but did plasma crash again?
<bfoote> islington: yes it did
<p1erre> r00t_ninja: yes.
<ddfire> islington: dont work same error
<islington> bfoote: what are you using as your theme engine? oxygen?
<p1erre> r00t_ninja: You recommend me other backend. Do you think that I should installed it and replace xine?
<r00t_ninja> no
<r00t_ninja> i was just curios as to whether it would work
<r00t_ninja> i use xine
<bfoote> islington: first error is... QDBusObjectPath: invalid Path ""
<bfoote> islington: yes, oxygen
<r00t_ninja> p1erre: are you absolutely sure all the channels are unmuted in kmix?
<islington> bfoote post the output on pastebin
<bfoote> islington: and.. Invalid D-Bus interface name 'org.kde.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp' found while parsing introspection
<ddfire> why i used wifi with live cd and now wifi is death?
<p1erre> Yes they are.
<r00t_ninja> ok so is the analog mixer working?
<r00t_ninja> and not the digital
<p1erre> r00t_ninja: I belive it is working. Right now It is on Kmixer It is on Master Channel.
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> make sure pcm is turned up aswell
<ddfire> r00t_ninja islington: i found the problem, please dont kick me tooo hard, the wifi was off :D
<r00t_ninja> ddfire: lol
<ddfire> switching to wifi
<p1erre> r00t_ninja: PCM is on its maximum, But in the pop up 'Select Master Channel' Master is selected.
<p1erre> r00t_ninja: Is that right?
<r00t_ninja> slow noris dos?yes
<r00t_ninja> yes
<p1erre> r00t_ninja: Ok. I can live with the analog device... Thanks for everithing.
<r00t_ninja> wait
<islington> ddfire: flad you are wirefree!
<p1erre> I am here..
<r00t_ninja> you know the digital device wont work if your speakers arny plugged into it
<r00t_ninja> i think it would be the orage port
<p1erre> r00t_ninja: wait a moment... I am on a Laptop. I am using the built-in speakers.
<r00t_ninja> oh
<noaXess> my apps wont use the default printer settings that are defined for my printer in cups.. any idea? bug?
<noaXess> eg. if i try print from okular then i need always set the right printer settings..
<bfoote> islington: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337563/
<islington> bfoote: gimme a sec
<islington> bfoote: open a konsole
<islington> kquitapp plasma-desktop; rm $KDEHOME/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc; plasma-desktop
<islington> KDEHOME is /home/user/.kde
<bfoote> islington: not .kde4 ?
<islington> no
<bfoote> islington: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337565/
<bfoote> islington: still crash
<islington> bfoot run them one at a time
<islington> so first kquitapp plasma-desktop
<bfoote> islington: http://paste.ubuntu.com/337567/
<bfoote> islington: same
<noaXess> somone has also problem with the default printer settings?
<r00t_ninja> not me
<islington> bfoote: I honestly have no idea. I must admit defeat.
<prefrontal> the Kubuntu website contains no clear path to the network upgrade instructions
<prefrontal> furthermore there is no clear path to the 9.04 jaunty images
<prefrontal> the kubuntu website is pretty but poorly designed in terms of navigation.
<Ranarama> Well, it's Linux
<bfoote> islington: well thanks for your help
<prefrontal> hardy, intrepid jaunty and karmic are all supported. therefore the download page on the kubuntu website should contain a drop down that allows you to easily download those images
<prefrontal> who do I send these complaints to.
<Jayce> kolia you here bro
<Jayce> anybody try updating their 9.04 install of kubuntu to KDE 4.3.2? Mine backfired in my face. :( cant get into the gui at all now
<jussi01> !bug | prefrontal
<ubottu> prefrontal: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<prefrontal> that command is obviously not relevant to my queries
<noaXess> prefrontal: whats really your problem?
<jussi01> prefrontal: absolutely it is. you need to file a bug about the kubuntu website
<noaXess> yes..
<noaXess> prefrontal: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade...
<noaXess> prefrontal: after all the: sudo do-release-upgrade
<prefrontal> but thanks for the attempt
<prefrontal> if you know of a method that will direct me to the person who actually designs the website, then you might be in a position to provide me assistance
<prefrontal> noAxESS, the Ubuntu website contains those instructions, and I have already upgraded my primary workstation
<prefrontal> however, I now need to install jaunty in a virtual machine
<prefrontal> the Kubuntu website is absolutely useless for both of these endeavors
<jussi01> prefrontal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/
<prefrontal> thanks
<jussi01> as I mentioned, you need to file a bug against the kubuntu website
<noaXess> prefrontal: so, thats why we are here in this channel,,, to help... and direct you to the right place..
<jussi01> prefrontal: theres a file a bug button on the top right
<noaXess> prefrontal: just register on launchpad an file a bug, so it will be directed to the kubuntu website team..
<noaXess> hey jussi01.. good evening :)
<jussi01> hi noaXess
<Jayce> GAHHHHH!!! How can I get KDE running on my laptop again? I upgraded to 4.3.2 on jaunty and it blew up in my face. Now I cant even log in.
<noaXess> any idea, why my apps won't get the default printer settings from cups?
<Ranarama> I'm trying to add a widget, instead I get a grey box that says "Desktop  Desktop" with a slider in it, why can't I just add a widget?
<jussi01> Jayce: can you get to a cli login?
<Jayce> I can get to console, yes
<r00t_ninja> Ranarama: so you right click on your desktop and go add widget?
<Jayce> its when I log in to the KDE screen that it backfires
<r00t_ninja> Jayce: have you tried deleting your old kde configuration
<r00t_ninja> and what are the errors
<noaXess> Jayce: or renamit first ;)
<Jayce> how do I do that? apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop?
<noaXess> no
<r00t_ninja> no
<Jayce> the error is something like a plasma widget failed to initialize, then I hit close and nothing else happens
<Jayce> k Im in console guys - what should I run?
<prefrontal> here is my bug. thanks. https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-website/+bug/494214
<prefrontal> where can I get the 9.04 image?
<r00t_ninja> mv ~/.kde ~/kde.bak
<rohdef> how do I make KDE stop mirroring my display on my monitors? The option seems to be unavailable in System Settings->Display->Multiple monitors, where I would have expected to find it
<Jayce> r00t_ninja - what do I do after that?
<genii> prefrontal: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/release/
<r00t_ninja> try logging in
<prefrontal> genii, thanks
<r00t_ninja> rohdef: any special drivers?
<Ranarama> r00t_ninja: Think I figured it out now, thought I just had to click the star and then "add widget", seems I had activity bar highlighted and added a bunch of those :P
<genii> prefrontal: All available releases can found from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<r00t_ninja> Ranarama: ok
<rohdef> r00t_ninja, some Intel onboard card
<rohdef> r00t_ninja, but nu, just default drivers
<r00t_ninja> i dont have multiple monitors but you cant find it under the multiple monitors section in display?
<noaXess> any app, kde and other apps, whant print with default cups printer settings.. any hint?
<r00t_ninja> noaXess: try changing the kde printer settings
<Orion777> ever since I upgraded to kde 4.3.4 it won't remember my wallpaper or video card settings.whats up with that?
<bfoote> okay, I got it to work by mv .kde and then 'service kdm restart' *shrug*
<rohdef> r00t_ninja, nopes I can't :( it worked under Ubuntu though, but I can't stand that horrible Gnome :p
<Jayce> r00t_ninja - so I just move the file to kde.bak and reboot? Log in again? Or what?
<r00t_ninja> Jayce: yes
<noaXess> r00t_ninja: in systemsettings i can't change anything.. need do it with cups web interface.. and there are the right settings..
<Jayce> r00t_ninja - still crashed
<Jayce> GAHHHHHHHHHHDA"FKS'
<rohdef> could it be that xinerama isn't installed :S
<cragdor> Wohoo, Multihead, desktop effects and screen order working with nvidia worki
<r00t_ninja> sounds like a bad upgrade jayce
<Jayce> I just installed Kubuntu last night. I dont want to have to redo it... already :(
<Jayce> r00t_ninja - sounds like some people have some bad "Upgrade to KDE 4.3.2" guides on the internet then
<Jayce> followed that damn thing to a T and it still gave me this problem
<Orion777> root'ninja: why does upgrading to 4.3.4 remove wallpaper and video card settings?
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: im not sure
<r00t_ninja> are you using jaunty?
<Orion777> not that I know of
<noaXess> how can i cahnge the defaut printer settings over kde? need i install system-config-printer-kde?
<Orion777> basically I have to type kdesudo nvidia-settings every time I boot up
<r00t_ninja> Orion777:  are you saving to xorg?
<Orion777> no, is that the configuration file?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<r00t_ninja> you have to do save to xorg
<r00t_ninja> i mean save settinsgs
<BluesKaj> Orion777, create xorg . sudo nvidia-xconfig
<noaXess> Orion777: or runs sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cragdor> i just fixed my nvidia settings with karmic there was a really good forum post on the ubuntu forums, bare with me and i'll find the link
<cragdor> hear is the details! I can post my small xorg.xonf file on the web if people want it? It just contains multi head nvidia options
<cragdor> <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596313>
<Orion777> there's two options, save to x configuration file and save current configuration file
<Orion777> and then I don't know where to save it to
<noaXess> if anybody has a solution for this forum thread.. then.. please reply in the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337716
<Orion777> this is in kdesudo nvidia-settings
<cragdor> Orion777, xorg file is missing by default to nvidia-settings will complain it can't find it or it is incomplete, you need to create a skeleton file first!
<Orion777> it said validation error, package not found, backing it up, new X configuration file written to (path)
<Orion777> is that right?
<cragdor> Orion777, drop to konsole then, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<r00t_ninja> should have worked
<cragdor> paste in this
<cragdor> Section "Device"
<cragdor>         Identifier      "nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]"
<cragdor>         Driver          "nvidia"
<cragdor>         Option          "TwinView"      "True"
<cragdor>         Option          "NoLogo"        "True"
<FloodBotK3> cragdor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cragdor> EndSection
<ee__> list
<Orion777> sigh
<Orion777> so basically upgrading to 4.3.4 corrupted things?
<Orion777> I only had kubuntu for a day
<r00t_ninja> are you using jaunty?
<cragdor> Orion777, Are you trying to get multi monitor working, or overide options on the nvidia driver
<Orion777> override color and digital vibrance and stuff
<Orion777> contrast, gamma
<cragdor> ok, you need to create a xorg file with just a sections for device and screen, xorg file with karmic is just used to overide defaults now
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: ill try it out on my nvidia box
<r00t_ninja> brb
<cragdor> what model is your graphics cards?
<Orion777> gf 8200m
<rohdef> ok, I can set the resolutions differently on the screens, but then it just sets it and crop the image on the small screen, but how do I make it stop mirroring?
<BluesKaj> Orion777, have you installed the nvidia-glx-185 driver ?
<cragdor> how many monitors do you have?#
<rohdef> 2, 1 laptop 1 dell
<rohdef> here's the image from the Multiple Monitors settings from the System Settings->Display http://imagebin.ca/view/XYbAx5t.html
<rohdef> hmm found some commands that might do the trick, although not optimal, I'll try
<cragdor> Orion777, do you know the options for the xorg before you upgraded?
<cragdor> e.g the options in the xorg.conf?
<BluesKaj> cragdor, suggesting someone copy your xorg.conf file is risky advice
<cragdor> ok well you can review this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/337585/ it is just the overide settings for nvidia cards on the new karmic version
<r00t_ninja> i found the work around
<r00t_ninja> run nvidia-settings -l on boot
<cragdor> use with multi monitors, uncomment the TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder if you want to change the primary monitor, add additional options as nessary
<rohdef> can I somehow add information to the bot in case the same question as mine arises?
<Orion777> k, I saved the configuration file both ways in kdesudo nvidia-settings, still won't remember
<r00t_ninja> orion777: to load it run the command nvidia0settings -l
<r00t_ninja> orion777: to load it run the command nvidia-settings -l
<r00t_ninja> you will need to add that to kde startup
<tech404> What would be the best way to connect to a virtual guests xorg from the host? I want to set the host to be as striped down as possible and just connect to X on the VM from the host.
<Orion777> -1?
<r00t_ninja> -l = --load-configuration
<tech404> I was thinking that just exporting the display would be slow over the virtual network
<Orion777> I did just run sudo nvidia-xconfig and is this result better?
<Orion777> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Orion777> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<Orion777> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<FloodBotK3> Orion777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cragdor> Orion777, you will need to open the newly created xorg file and add the options to the driver you require, a list of options is avalible here: http://http.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8774/README/appendix-d.html
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: go into system-settings , the advanced tab and then autostart
<Orion777> then add script?
<r00t_ninja> i think so
<r00t_ninja> you should probably put the full path
<r00t_ninja> /usr/bin/nvidia-settings -l
<Orion777> create as symlink?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<zegenie_> hmmm .. anyone have any idea when the 4.4 beta 1 packages are out? :)
<Orion777> startup or pre-kde startup?
<r00t_ninja> try pre-kde startup
<Orion777> k ty
<r00t_ninja> i think that starts it at the login manager
<Orion777> gonna test it, brb
<Orion777> it just opens xorg.config in kate when I add it to startup
<Orion777> gives an error, krunner is no longer running or open
<manyje1> is there someone how could help me with a scanner problem?
<r00t_ninja> problem?
<r00t_ninja> dont ask to ask just ask
<manyje1> i have a HP scanjet 5300c and ubuntu linux. i am trying to get this thing to work but i won't find it. it is connected throu a serial port not USB
<manyje1> any idea? i am pretty new at this. hehe
<Orion777> rootninja-adding it to autostart doesn't run the script, just opens it in kate
<ryann> i've recently fresh installed, and i noticed there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ryann> can someone familiarize me with what's changed so that I can add some new boot options?
<Orion777> is it really that complicated to set up a video card
<r00t_ninja> Orion777:  remove that from startup
<manyje1> i have a HP scanjet 5300c and ubuntu linux. i am trying to get this thing to work but i won't find it. it is connected throu a serial port not USB anyone got an idea?
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: copy http://pastebin.com/m5228134e to a file
<r00t_ninja> right click on that file , go into properties and make it executable
<r00t_ninja> then move it to ~./kde/Autostart
<alexander_770515> was haben wir denn heute für ein thema?
<r00t_ninja> then to make sure your xorg is clean run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Orion777> k
<alexander_770515> ich bin hier sowas von neu und habe überhaupt keine Ahnung?
<BluesKaj> !de | alexander_770515
<ubottu> alexander_770515: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Orion777> k, what do I save the file as and to where
<alexander_770515> so, hoffe bin jetzt im deutschen chat
<Orion777> k let me try that
<r00t_ninja> the name shouldnt matter
<BluesKaj> !nl | alexander_770515
<ubottu> alexander_770515: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<joshjtl> hey folks how do get "Newly installed applications" into my kmenu?
<Orion777> where is /kde?
<vokimon_> anyone having problems in lucid with kde_greet getting in an infinite loop?
<BluesKaj> lucid?
<vokimon_> yep
<BluesKaj> not many have access to lucid yet
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: its ~/.kde
<r00t_ninja> ~ = your home folder
<Orion777> there's no kde folder in home
<vokimon_> i would like to report the problem but it is not clear what does it causes it
<r00t_ninja> just open up your homefolder in dolphin
<BluesKaj> vokimon_, where did you get lucid?
<Orion777> did that
<gorgonizer> vokimon_: black screen, mouse cursor that continually indicates that it is loading?
<r00t_ninja> -click view -> show hidden folders
<vokimon_> just change karmic -> lucid in your sources.list
<r00t_ninja> im mean hidden files
<r00t_ninja> the go into the .kde folder
<vokimon_> but you can end like me with an unusable system
<r00t_ninja> then Autostart
<BluesKaj> nope, not a good idea since the officail alpha date isn't for 2 more days
<vokimon_> and going back to debian
<r00t_ninja> and put that script in there
<Morydd> Can anyone tell me why I'd get multiple instances of a dialog from kde-apport asking for my password?
<Orion777> k, now when I restart it should work?
<IpSe_DiXiT> hi i need to upgrade Amarok from 1.4 on 2.2 on Ubuntu, i found this tutorial online http://monespaceperso.org/blog-en/2009/03/15/how-to-install-amarok-2-on-ubuntu-810/ and would like to know if I do as it says, will it upgrade it or what? will it keep my ratings and everything? do i need to unistall the 1.4 first? (asking here cuz so they suggested on #amarok) THANKS :D
<vokimon_> it does not mean that we could test it
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> vokimon_, well go ahead , you can't expect help for a version that isn't even i alpha yet
<vokimon_> i am not asking for help
<IpSe_DiXiT> vokimon_: talking to me? didnt ask if u can test it for me, just asked what would happen according to ur knowledge :D
<Morydd> IpSe_DiXiT: I haven't done it in some time, but from my experience amarok 1 and amarok 2 are basically entirely different apps
<joshjtl> hey folks how do get "Newly installed applications" into my kmenu?
<IpSe_DiXiT> Morydd: so what are you trying to tell me :D ?
<[[[-ArGuZ-]]]> HI
<vokimon_> BluesKaj: I am just wanting to report
<vokimon_> BluesKaj: a bug
<Morydd> IpSe_DiXiT: unless they've sigificantly improved Amarok 2, I wouldn't upgrade at all.
<IpSe_DiXiT> Morydd: why so?
<Morydd> again, it's been a while since I attempted, but many things I liked about Amarok were just missing from Amarok 2 (musicbrainz interface, podcasts)
<[[[-ArGuZ-]]]> PARA QUE TANTOS MODOS SI NADIE HABLA
<Orion777> only change it for my username but not for admin etc?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<Orion777> and how to disable password for wallet?
<r00t_ninja> go into the kmenu
<r00t_ninja> and search wallet
<r00t_ninja> open up the wallet management tool
<r00t_ninja> click on the wallet you want to change the password for - probably kdewallet
<r00t_ninja> a new window will come up
<r00t_ninja> in that window click file -> change password and set the password to nothing
<Orion777> k thanks
<Orion777> I will restart, wish me luck with the video card
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: you made that script in ~/.kde/Autostart executable right?
<Orion777> yes
<r00t_ninja> ok good
<ryann> i've recently fresh installed, and i noticed there is no /boot/grub/menu.lst but i am able to make changes using startupmanager.  Any ideas what's going on here?  Grub version 1.97
<r00t_ninja> it should work then
<RiotingPacifist> ryann: grub2 uses /boot/grub/grub.cfg for configuration (or /etc/defaults/grub as an easier way to edit)
<BluesKaj> !grub | ryann, in the terminal , sudo grub-update , then read this:
<ubottu> ryann, in the terminal , sudo grub-update , then read this:: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<r00t_ninja> are the nouveau drivers going to be default for nvidia cards in lucid?
<Orion777> rootninja
<r00t_ninja> ?
<Orion777> nvidia-settings -l doesn't do it, even in terminal or autostart
<Orion777> but kdesudo nvidia-settings does it every time
<r00t_ninja> open up nvidia-settings without root
<r00t_ninja> eg just nvidia-settings
<r00t_ninja> and then change the settings
<ryann> i found everything i needed in /etc/defaults/grub
<ryann> thank you very much!
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: nvidia-settings -l probably looks in your home direcotry and because youve been running it as root the settings are only in roots home folder
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: you there?
<Orion777> yes
<r00t_ninja> did you run nvidia-settings without root/
<r00t_ninja> ?
<Orion777> right now it says ~$
<Orion777> as the path
<r00t_ninja> run nvidia-settings
<r00t_ninja> and configure your brightness
<r00t_ninja> and other stuff
<Orion777> did that
<r00t_ninja> without root?
<Orion777> all I know is I'm running it from ~
<r00t_ninja> ok but you didnt use sudo
<r00t_ninja> or kdesudo
<Orion777> username@username ~$
<Orion777> right
<r00t_ninja> after that the script should work
<Orion777> I don't need to save it?
<r00t_ninja> no
<r00t_ninja> if its brightness and stuff make sure you clicked accept
<Orion777> strangely it won't let me confirm it anymore, it was letting me a minute ok but I missed the timeout, but the digital vibrance was already correct and that did not autostart
<Orion777> you're saying just by having opened it at all, it should register something new?
<Orion777> in the system
<r00t_ninja> wait lets start from the beginning
<r00t_ninja> open up a terminal
<r00t_ninja> and type nvidia-settings
<Orion777> yes, my digital vibrance setting is in there
<r00t_ninja> make sure all the brightness settings are right
<r00t_ninja> ok
<Orion777> but it has always been in there
<Orion777> if I restart I'm sure it will let me confirm the brightness settings etc
<r00t_ninja> let me just try something on my nvidia box
<Orion777> I'm just wondering why it won't load the dig vib setting unless I run kdesudo nvidia- settings
<Orion777> in otherwords, if I could have a script that runs that and then closes it, it would work
<Orion777> but it always asks for admin password each time it loads so I'd have to remove my admin password
<Orion777> or script to auto enter it
<r00t_ninja> paste bin the contents of the script
<Orion777> because for some reason auto start nvidia-settings -l doesn't register
<Orion777> which script
<r00t_ninja> thats in ~/.kde/Autostart
<r00t_ninja> also make sure you change your digital vibrance settings without kdesudo
<r00t_ninja> and accept them
<Orion777> #!/bin/bash
<Orion777> nvidia-settings -l
<Orion777> that's in the script
<Orion777> there is no accept for dig vibrance
<Orion777> it just remembers it
<Orion777> but I can save the config file
<Orion777> there's two options, save x config file, save current configuration
<r00t_ninja> no
<r00t_ninja> a little countdown appears in the bottom righ corner
<r00t_ninja> wait
<r00t_ninja> so when you open up nvidia-setitngs again it rememberrs it
<Orion777> yes, that coundown appears for bright/contr/gamma but not for dig vibrance
<r00t_ninja> ok
<r00t_ninja> but it still remembers it?
<Orion777> only the dig vibrance
<r00t_ninja> log out and log back in
<bodom> hi there
<Orion777> so I don't need to restart?
<r00t_ninja> no
<bodom> is there a way to add a custom mount point for a device?
<Orion777> k brb
<Adam24> I have a question
<ryanakca> !ask | Adam24
<ubottu> Adam24: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Adam24> what's the terminal command to login as root?
<r00t_ninja> sudo -s
<Orion777> holy mother of all that's holy and my persistent denial about all that's not
<Adam24> thank you, r00t_ninja! :D
<Orion777> lol
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: what took so long?
<Orion777> I had to make sure it was permanent
<r00t_ninja> did it work?
<Orion777> yes, thank you
<r00t_ninja> np
<Orion777> rootninja: so any program(firestarter) that I add to autostart will work?
<Orion777> and I put startup or prekde startup?
<Adam24> also, what is the sudo comannd for the flash player 10 package?
<bodom> so nobody knows how to automount a device? :(
<kavurt> can I install KDE 4.4 on Karmic?
<maco> not yet
<maco> packaging is in progress
<kavurt> thanks
#kubuntu 2009-12-09
<nicklas_> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=4p1x9sxejg1phrwys9f6.png
<sheldon> hi,  virtuoso-opensource 6.0.0 will be upload to kubuntu karmic ppa??
<JontheEchidna> it will be made available along with the KDE 4.4 packages
<sheldon> thanks JontheEchidna, i ll wait
<nub> nothing!
<nub> why is it people in the computer industry seem to be so unmotivated?
<david___> where can I find a good xorg.conf for the vesa driver?
<david___> how about an entry for grub that boots into a console?
<bbigras> even the new flash 10 64 bit version makes Firefox crash on gmail. anoyone found a fix for it or does it works for others?
<r00t_ninja> cant you just use 32bit flash?
<bbigras> r00t_ninja: yes it's better than nothing but it still sucks
<r00t_ninja> 32bit flash on 64bit only has a slight performance drop
<bbigras> with 32 bit I often have to minimise FF and restore it to be able to interact with flash videos
<r00t_ninja> were you installing it with the flashplugin installer from the repos?
<bbigras> yes
<tf01535> is anybody here familiar with the multimon program for decoding radio transmissions
<xjjk> is Qt 4.6 final available in a PPA anywhere for Karmic?
<xjjk> rc1 is still in the kubuntu-experimental PPA
<imperindo_> tEsT
<imperindo> test
 * genii sips
<scubanator87> whats a good kde app for using my webcam?
<JontheEchidna> !info kamoso
<ubottu> kamoso (source: kamoso): Tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 219 kB, installed size 852 kB
<JontheEchidna> you might want to try that^
<JontheEchidna> I've not since I don't have a webcam
<scubanator87> yeah
<scubanator87> i just installed kamoso but it crashes every time i try to launch it
<genii> scubanator87: VLC works nicely for me
<scubanator87> genii: for just taking snap shots and stuff?
<scubanator87> I am looking for something like cheese for photobooth
<scubanator87> but for KDE
<genii> scubanator87: You can record footage, take snaps, or stream it someplace
<gon_> Hola!
<genii> !ar | gon_
<ubottu> gon_: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<scubanator87> genii: i found webKam from kdeapps http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/WebKam?content=76902
<luux> hola
<luux> oh he left
<luux> webkam?
<luux> lol
<luux> LAWL!!
<aDe`> hOaEeeEEEEEEEEEEEemmmmmMmMm
<genii> !id | aDe`
<ubottu> aDe`: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<aDe`> sWEPiNaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<aDe`> G bEda jaUh aMbi KUbUraN kiY
<genii> aDe`: English here please
<scubanator87> luux: whats wrong with that?
<aDe`> HoeeeEeEEeeeeeeEeeeeEEeeEEey :'(
<leugim> kkkkkk
<leugim> BRASIL
<aDe`> rOom aNeh.cOm
<genii> !br | leugim
<ubottu> leugim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<genii> aDe`: Bahasa Inggris di sini hanya
<aDe`> hO Oh iTreNg iTreNg
<leugim> ok
<Orion777> anyone around?
<genii> Barely :)
<Orion777> when I add something to autostart it always asks for admin password, how do I make it remember the pw?
<Orion777> or automatically put it in for me
<Orion777> at startup
<genii> Orion777: Is it a graphical app or a command-line one?
<Orion777> graphical
<genii> Orion777: So you're running it with something like: kdesudo appname          I imagine
<Orion111> well, I can do that, I really just added it to autostart
<Orion111> so I put a file in autostart folder that says kdesudo appname then what
<genii> Orion111: Are you using kde or using gnome? Since you are crossposting in both channels
<Orion777> sorry genii did you respond?
<genii> Orion777: Are you using kde or using gnome? Since you are crossposting in both channels
<Orion777> kde
<Orion777> isn't the method the same in either version
<genii> Orion777: Then yes, use the kdesudo appname way. Then you need to edit the sudoers file to allow your username to run sudo apps without requiring a password
<genii> Orion777: No, the method is *not* the same
<Orion777> how do I edit sudoers file?
<genii> Orion777: kdesudo kate /etc/sudoers             then add a line like: username ALL= NOPASSWD: /full-path/and-filename/here/to/that-app
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: what is running on login
<genii> Orion777: The sudoers edit works for both kde and gnome apps which require superuser access/pass. kde uses kdesudo , gnome uses gksudo
<Orion777> it says I don't have permission to modify that file
<Orion777> sudoers
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: What are you trying to run as root on startup?
<Orion777> yes, that's how it comes up in autostart(system settings
<Orion777> sudo-to-root
<r00t_ninja> ?
<Orion777> rootnina, its in the command section
<genii> Orion777: I said earlier: "<genii> Orion777: kdesudo kate /etc/sudoers     ..."   <- note the "kdesudo" at front
<Orion777> put that in my autostart file?
<genii> Orion777: No.
<Orion777> .kde/autostart
<Orion777> oh in the autostart entry
<genii> Orion777: No
<Orion777> sigh, I did what you said in sudoers and it said I don't have permission to change the file
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: what program are you running on startup that requires root permissions?
<genii> Orion777: You put in your autostart something like: kdesudo application-name                 You then edit the /etc/sudoers file by issuing into Konsole:  kdesudo kate /etc/sudoers
<Orion777> ok, where in the sudoers file do I put the line
<Orion777> rootninja, firestarter
<genii> Orion777: At which point you put into the sudoers file:  your-username-here ALL=NOPASSWD:/the-path-to-application-you-want-to-run-with-kdesudo/application-name-here
<Orion777> it can go anywhere in the file?
<genii> Orion777: You put the line i described anywhere in the sudoers file, yes. SUBSTITUTE ACCORDINGLY the appname,path,username
<Orion777> k
<Orion777> there is a line in there that says %sudo ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL but its commented, that will deactivate pw for all apps?
<r00t_ninja> Orion777:  are you trying to achieve not having to type your password in?
<genii> Orion777: For all users and all apps. It's an extremely horrible thing to uncomment
<r00t_ninja> atall
<Orion777> k, I put in the line you suggested, thank you
<zhanes> transforming linux in windows
<zhanes> hi all
<zhanes> r00t_ninja, do you think that update system archives from ppa is a bad idea?
<frybye> hi - just installed karmic kubuntu and would like to fix amarok so that it does not ask for the keyring password all the time - any tips?
<zhanes> sure
<zhanes> where you found your ppa?
<zhanes> frybye, i dont understood you correctly, but if your system dont ask password is because you have
<r00t_ninja_> Frybye: You could remove the password from kwallet , I can guide you through that if you want
<Orion777> genii, I put the line kdesudo firestarter in the kate file I put in .kde/autostart(executable of course)
<Orion777> is that right?
<frybye> r00t_ninja_: hang on a min brb
<Orion777> I have an autostart file, so I put the line kde firestarter in it
<genii> Orion777: So you have some file now in /home/yourusername/Autostart               (with uppercase A in Autostart) ?
<zhanes> firestart have a option to start at start, dont?
<Orion777> can someone tell me if logging out is the same as restarting?
<r00t_ninja_> i think putting "ALL=NOPASSWD:firestarter" in your sudoers password should work
<frybye> r00t_ninja_: hi - am back on the right pc now... about removing the pw from kwallet?
<r00t_ninja_> i think putting "ALL=NOPASSWD:firestarter" in your sudoers file should work
<r00t_ninja_> frybye: search wallet in the menu
<Orion777> genii, yes I have an autostart file in that folder
<r00t_ninja_> and you should find the Wallet Management Tool
<Orion777> and in it it says kdesudo firestarter, will that suffice?
<Orion777> for some reason, everytime it asks for admin pw not username pw
<genii> Orion777: If you put the full path to where firestarter is when you made the sudoers entry, it should work
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: can i see your sudoers file?
<frybye> r00t_ninja_: found the entry for amarok and passwords but dosent seem to offer much options?
<r00t_ninja_> wait
<r00t_ninja_> click file
<r00t_ninja_> change password
<hg> h
<frybye> and then...?
<r00t_ninja_> click ok
<r00t_ninja_> leave a blank password
<frybye> use a blank pw
<r00t_ninja_> yes
<frybye> ok tks...
<Orion777> rootninja: in sudoers file, on its own line, it says orion ALL=NOPASSWD:/usr/sbin/firestarter
<r00t_ninja_> the information is stored in your home directory anyway so other users wont be able to see it
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: ok
<Orion777> so now I just add kdesudo firestarter to autostart file right?
<genii> Orion777: sudoers entry looks good
<frybye> r00t_ninja_: thanks a lot - go test now - see you...
<r00t_ninja_> cya
<genii> Orion777: Yes, kdesudo firestarter           should work. Maybe also check that that file is executable
<Orion777> so path is not needed this time
<genii> Orion777: Since is in default PATH should be OK.
<Orion777> k, and do I need to restart to try this or just logout
<r00t_ninja_> restart
<r00t_ninja_> not neccesary
<genii> Orion777: You might want to:  chmod +x /home/yourusername/.kde/Autostart/whatever-your-filename-was
<r00t_ninja_> well might not be
<zhanes> use properties dialog box to do this
<zhanes> its more easly
<genii> zhanes: When possible I try to give desktop-environment-agnostic instructions
<zhanes> well, use it this time, so
<zhanes> trought dolphin
<genii> zhanes: You assume they are not using Konqueror, or Krusader, or some other thing ;)
<zhanes> dolphin maybe?
<zhanes> but, all of others have properties box
<zhanes> is generic
<zhanes> right?
<genii> zhanes: Not always. This is why i just prefer to give instructions which don't care about which file-manager someone uses or prefers, etc
<lordganesh> in mozilla when i download something and say open containing folder it ask me for give supporting application .how to get rid of it?
<zhanes> always
<zhanes> and you are right, but is more simple to you give the executable attribute to archive from properties box
<zhanes> less chance to wrong type
<Orion777> k, firestarter loads but how do I put a delay on it
<Orion777> or auto click a dialog
<Orion777> a startup delay would work
<lordganesh> how to find path of command
<genii> Orion777: You can add modify the startup script to something like: wait # && kdesudo firestarter                 where # is a number of seconds to pause
<Orion777> and literally put in &&?
<genii> Orion777: Yes. The "&&" means to wait until the first thing is complete before starting to run the next thing
<Orion777> by the way, can I remove gtk qtcurve entry from my autostart in system settings?
<Orion777> there is always this kdesudo error message on startup everytime and it was before we just did all this also
<genii> Orion777: If you are running GTK apps (like Firefox for instance) and want them to look something like the rest of your KDE desktop, probably leave the qtcurve
<Orion777> all I had in there was nvidia-settings -l, but something is trying to run on startup and erroring, where would I find it
<zhanes> qtcurve is eauty
<zhanes> qtcurve is beauty
<Orion777> yes I'm just trying to find what is running on startup that is kdesudo erroring
<zhanes> Oh righ, dont care its a bug only
<Orion777> its a bug?
<zhanes> nothing to worry
<genii> Orion777: Do you have a more exact error message that it gives?
<zhanes> this message was appeared here
<zhanes> but no more
<mildred>  I am looking for some assistance to find the gnome repository.  I just installed mythbuntu, it uses xfce as the desktop.  I want to install gnome but not all of the dependencies are available in the repository list.  What repository do I need to add to get all the depenedncies so that I can install gnome?  Can anone hlp m withthis? When I try to install gnome from the synaptic package manager, it informs me that I have missing
<mildred> dependencies.  That leads me to believe that I could resolve this problem if I had the proper repositories configured.  I am looking for the repos but I cant find them. I have tryied  www.gnomefiles.org and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=92672 Wwith no successful results.
<FloodBotK3> mildred: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Orion777> it says that the command is not using any ..what do you call it like the -l in nvidia-settings -l?
<Akhenaton> nothing works
<Orion777> then it gives the syntax for kdesudo like its telling me how to run it
<zhanes> so change syntaxe to recommended
<Orion777> of what?
<Orion777> I don't even know what its talking about
<zhanes> by kde sudo
<zhanes> but i think that could be symbol error
<Orion777> I wasn't running any kdesudo..just nvidia-settings -l
<zhanes> kde 4 has a provblem with symbols
<Akhenaton> sudo apt-get remove mono-common libmono0
<Akhenaton> stop the reptilians!
<zhanes> %20 is present but not recognized
<Orion777> what symbol, the dash symbol?
<Orion777> its like as basic as it gets
<genii> Orion777: The "-l" switch of nvidia-settings means to load a config file and pass the settings found there to the graphical system (X server). Likely you have no config file
<zhanes> html symbology like %20
<Orion777> but it is working because without it, my settings don't load
<zhanes> %20=space
<zhanes> change all %20 to space
<Orion777> genii, you're saying if I take out the -l it will still work?
<zhanes> maybe that
<Orion777> but then it will load the configurator
<genii> Orion777: Not sure. I haven't had to mess with nvidia-settings much
<zhanes> he is affirming that is possible to you dont have config file in x
<Orion777> is there a way to auto close dialogs on startup?
<zhanes> he is affirming that is possible to you dont have nvidia configuration file in x
<Orion777> well, I did save the x config file
<zhanes> genii its possible to rhim remove de autostart the nvidia-settings?
<genii> Orion777: To autoclose the firestarter dialog?
<Orion777> well, either that or this kdesudo error
<zhanes> genni i think ha his problem be a autostart that show desnecessary warnings
<Orion777> I"m getting a kdesudo error on startup that tells me correct syntax, and I don't know what its related to
<Akhenaton> my sound doesnt work
<genii> Orion777: Hm. I'm not sure. Wouldn't recommend removing the nvidia-settings unless you feel OK about maybe having to copy it back in there command-line if it fails horribly
<Akhenaton> reptilians might be interfering with pulseaudio
<genii> Akhenaton: The reptilians and libmono? ;)
<zhanes> Orion, go to autostart of kde and if have an auto-start for nvidia-settings, edit the archive or delete them
<Akhenaton> yes
<genii> Doorbell, AFK
<Akhenaton> you know else has the name mono?
<Akhenaton> who else*
<Akhenaton> THE DEVIL
<zhanes> the devil is satan man
<zhanes> do you solved your problem, akhenaton?
<Akhenaton> yes
<zhanes> ;-)
<zhanes> if not, use jack
<Omar87> how do I know whether I have static or dynamic IP?
<zhanes> your ip changes evry time when you connect to internet?
<Omar87> zhanes: I'm not quite sure.
<zhanes> what your ip now?
<zhanes> are you connected to internet throught a near server, or by a payed net provider
<Orion777> zhanes, edit the archives or delete them?
<Orion777> you mean the x config file?
<zhanes> better delet it, to me is a inutil archive, but if you prefer to preserve for security motives, then edit them
<zhanes> retire -l or comment
<Orion777> nvidia-settings will work without the -l?
<zhanes> sure
<Orion777> won't it open the configuration settings?
<zhanes> if you dont have any configuration file, how you want to load he configuration file?
<zhanes> i do not use nvidia-settings, i use kde settings
<Orion777> kde settings dont have digital vibrance
<Orion777> anyway, why take out the -l when I will then have to close a different window anyway(nvidia settings window)
<zhanes> but have gama and color
<Akhenaton> why not use
<Orion777> where is gamma?
<Akhenaton> --rep --til --ian
<zhanes> my LCD monitor have a good colors and digital vibrance distorce contrast
<zhanes> are you using karmic?
<Orion777> I'm using kubuntu 9.10, kde 4.34
<Orion777> I just want to script this stuff, like how do I make stuff close at startup?
<Akhenaton> GRUB2
<Akhenaton> its gnu slash free
<zhanes> well you can ertire -l tanquility
<genii> Akhenaton: You're being disruptive in this channel and in #ubuntu . Please stop.
<Akhenaton> ok
<genii> Akhenaton: Thanks.
<Orion777> genii, what will auto close to system tray these autostart entries?
<Orion777> cause once they open I don't need the open windows, just the little systray icons
<Orion777> for instance, what is the kdesudo syntax to minimize, close, etc?
<genii> Orion777: Not sure. Usually you'd have a command switch option, but this is dependent on whichever app it happens to be. Also some don't have this.
<genii> Orion777: It's not a kdesudo syntax thing. It's an application-dependent thing.
<Orion777> to find out, I would type for instance firestarter -h?
<genii> Orion777: Perhaps, or check it's manpage
<Orion777> it has no non-terminal choice for this
<genii> Orion777: I think it has some no-gui option but not sure
<Orion777> it says --start-hidden    so I put that at the end of the kdesudo line yes?
<genii> Orion777: Probably your best option for that one
<Orion777> genii, pidgin does not have an option for this and it fills the panel with one of those app bars
<genii> Orion777: No idea on that one.
<Akhenaton> racist
<bazhang> Akhenaton, stop that
<Akhenaton> im being censored
<genii> Akhenaton: It's impossible to tell what race you are over the internet in the first place, in order to be able to discriminate against you as you claim. You're just being disruptive and annoying users
<genii> Akhenaton: I've given you ample polite warnings to desist
<zhanes> akhenaton, are you being censored by your religion?
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: there is not much point having <insert name of that firewall config here> as all it is is a frontend for iptables which starts on boot anyway
<Akhenaton> reptilians are real
<Akhenaton> plus im black
<zhanes> you are a black reptil?
<genii> Akhenaton: You can discuss reptiles, etc in #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Orion777> rootninja, how can I see that the iptables is running?
<zhanes> r00t where i can find nvsettings version 1.6?
<zhanes> (to download)
<zhanes> r00t, its serious. my graphic card is legacy and nvcontrol dont run in nvidia-settings 1.11
<SeViLLA> ,\
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: how did you install your drivers?
<zhanes> by envy ng
<zhanes> auto-installation
<zhanes> I installed nvidia-settings from dapper version, but now adept is calling for update, can i hold the nvidia-settings version and adpt wont ask me for update again?
<zhanes> Orion777 Use nvidia-settings in autostart without kdesudo option. kdesudo option is the problem
<zhanes> the nvidia-settings -l
<zhanes> then "nvidia-settings -l" without kdesudo
<zhanes> you can "kcmshell nvidia-settings -l"
<Orion777> what is a dummy package?
<zhanes> Orion777 You can "kcmshell nvidia-settings -l"
<zhanes> Do you understood Orion777?
<Orion777> zhanes, I never used the kdesudo option, I just used nvidia-settings -l
<zhanes> so put in autostart without kdesudo, use kcmshell
<zhanes> --> "kcmshell nvidia-settings -l"
<Orion777> what does that do
<Orion777> it doesn't open anything?
<zhanes> well, will solve your problem with kdesudo warning and will put nvidia-settings in system tray
<zhanes> in system traay you always can access nvidia-settings
<Orion777> will kcmshell put anything in the systray? by systray you mean the little icons
<zhanes> ;-)
<zhanes> oh, but is to instant access. Good for administration
<r00t_ninja_> wow thanks for that trick
<Orion777> yes but does it load the settings in it?
<zhanes> in any time you can acces nvidia-settings
<r00t_ninja_> nvidia-settings -l just loads the config
<zhanes> sure, just loads
<Orion777> will kcmshell work for other apps too?
<zhanes> will load ~./nvidiarc
<r00t_ninja_> kcmshell doesnt appear to work for me
<zhanes> with kcmshell you will have the nvidia-settings for all time to acces in any moment that if you want
<Orion777> well, I really just want to load the settings at startup
<Orion777> if it loads them, I'm happy with that
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: i thought it already did that?
<zhanes> yes, will load your default and put in system tray to you manage in any time
<Orion777> yes, but there is a kdesudo error at startup
<Orion777> rootninja
<r00t_ninja_> that shouldnt happen
<zhanes> r00t, dont worked to you?
<Orion777> well, how do I find out whats causing it?
<r00t_ninja_> go into system settings
<r00t_ninja_> the advanced tab
<r00t_ninja_> and then startup
<r00t_ninja_> i mean Auto Start
<Orion777> autostart section? the only things there are my autostart file and qtcurve gtk thing
<Orion777> and the only thing that was in my autostart file was nvidia-settings -l
<r00t_ninja_> no kdesudo nvidia-settings ?
<Orion777> oh, I was supposed to put kdesudo before it?
<Orion777> strangely it works anyway
<Orion777> but a dialog giving kdesudo syntax comes up for some reason
<Orion777> says kdesudo error no command line syntax, then shows basic syntax
<r00t_ninja_> no you wernt
<zhanes> i think that could be strange syntaxes
<r00t_ninja_> you wernt suposed to put kdesudo before it
<Orion777> k, I didn't
<zhanes> so i understood you wrong
<r00t_ninja_> go into system settings again
<r00t_ninja_> advanced
<r00t_ninja_> and then session manager
<r00t_ninja_> make sure on login it starts with an empty session
<Orion777> is this a permanent setting I'll want?
<Orion777> so anything I put in autostart folder should show up on system settings/autostart listings right?
<zhanes> put in start
<zhanes> r00t if i hold nvidia-settings package, the adept warning will desapear?
<r00t_ninja_> im not sure
<Orion777> what does put in start mean
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: your using 8.10 right?
<Orion777> rootninja, so I put start with empty session, I want to keep it that way?
<r00t_ninja_> yes
<zhanes> choose start, not pre-startup KDE
<r00t_ninja_> that way when you log in any programs you had open when you last logged in wont still be there
<zhanes> yes, r00t
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: you might want to consider doing a full install and backing up your home dir
<Orion777> so the empty sessions thing will remove the kdesudo error?
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777:  maybe
<zhanes> maybe pre-startup KDE is the problem
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: you could request a free cd if you dont have much bandwith or for other reasons
<r00t_ninja_> only the gtk thing should be pre startup
<Orion777> only gtk qtcurve is prestartup
<zhanes> i have a good bandwidth, but i want to hold nvidia-drivers
<zhanes> adept is warning to i update drivers, but i cant
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: what drivers are you currently using?
<r00t_ninja_> the 96xx ones?
<zhanes> i'm using envy ng drivers and nvidia-settings from dapper
<zhanes> dappe package
<zhanes> dapper package
<zhanes> yeah, 96 series
<r00t_ninja_> they are available in 9.10
<zhanes> sure, but dont run correctly
<r00t_ninja_> so if you remove them you will be able to get them again
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: they do now i think
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: there was an issue with nvidia not uppdating there legacy drivers for the latest xorg
<r00t_ninja_> but they updated
<zhanes> but my question is, if i hold the package, adept will stop warnings of update package?
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: i am not sure
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: its probably not a good idea because they would not be compiled for the latest kernel
<zhanes> well, i'm nothing to loose
<zhanes> well, the idea was hold kernel too
<TeXnicer> #kubuntu-de
<zhanes> but will give problems with modules
<r00t_ninja_> ok lol but i would seriously suggest doing a full upgrade
<TeXnicer> iek!
<r00t_ninja_> i am 99% sure you would be able to get your drivers running in 9.10
<zhanes> lol, i have only stranges ideas, dont?
<r00t_ninja_> as the 96xx drivers are offered in the driver manager
<zhanes> if you're right, will be good for me
<zhanes> but in release of karmic, the 96 drivers wasnt running
<r00t_ninja_> the bugs have been fixed
<zhanes> r00t kcmshell did run correctly to you?
<noaXess> good morning
<r00t_ninja_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/391768
<noaXess> r00t_ninja_: still online?.. no sleep?
<r00t_ninja_> islept from 11pm till 8am
<zhanes> r00t is ronin axess
<r00t_ninja_> its 7:48 pm now
<noaXess> r00t_ninja_: european time?
<noaXess> here too :)
<r00t_ninja_> New Zealand
<noaXess> CH
<noaXess> have allready my printing problem.. my apps, kde apps, tb and/or ff won't use the default printer settings from cups.. don't know why..
<zhanes> r00t sleeps without snooze
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: you see that bug report?
<r00t_ninja_> its been fixed
<r00t_ninja_> so the drivers should work
<Orion777> rootninja
<zhanes> i'm reading
<zhanes> so i hope! :-)
<Orion777> now that I set session to start empty, nothing autostarts anymore, not even pidgin
<zhanes> r00t, i was see, the problem is modules
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777:  you will need to add that to the autostart
<r00t_ninja_> go into system settings
<r00t_ninja_> advanced tab
<Orion777> no, I mean, nothing in autostart works anymore either
<r00t_ninja_> Autostart
<r00t_ninja_> then do add program
<kindofabuzz> I've been using Linux for only about a year now and have always used Gnome. Tonight I installed and tried Kubuntu for the first time. Wow. Goodbye Gnome!
<Orion777> I can't use an autostart file anymore?
<zhanes> really orion?
<Orion777> yes, even more autostart entries dont work anymore
<zhanes> very stange
<Orion777> my
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: i suggest you delete your autostart folder and start over again with it
<r00t_ninja_> open up a terminal and do:
<zhanes> have you installed the script from system settings?
<r00t_ninja_> rm -rf ~/.kde/Autostart/*
<r00t_ninja_> and then
<r00t_ninja_> mkdir ~/.kde/Autostart
<r00t_ninja_> i will tell you how to get all the applications you want on startup working
<zhanes> maybe a fs error
<zhanes> r00t had reason
<kindofabuzz> what is KDE's equvilent to gksu?
<r00t_ninja_> kindofabuzz: kdesu
<kindofabuzz> r00t_ninja_: thnaks
<zhanes> kdesudo
<Orion777> strangely it also wiped out the configuration files of external programs
<Orion777> my settings for pidgeon are all gone
<Orion777> pidgin
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: did you run the command exactly as i said?
<r00t_ninja_> also do you get that kdesudo error on login?
<Orion777> which command, no I don't get the error anymore but nothing loads anymore either and it seems to have stripped the colors from the app guis
<r00t_ninja_> ok go into system settings
<r00t_ninja_> and then autstart
<r00t_ninja_> and then autostart
<zhanes> maybe you could be a backup =/
<r00t_ninja_> is there anythin in there?
<zhanes> maybe you could be do a backup =/
<zhanes> well no time for cry
<noaXess> have allready my printing problem.. my apps, kde apps, tb and/or ff won't use the default printer settings from cups.. don't know why..
<zhanes> you can configure pidgin again, dont/
<noaXess> anyone an idea? tip, hint?
<zhanes> you can configure pidgin again, dont?
<r00t_ninja_> noaXess: im dont know what that problem is
<zhanes> r00t, worked to you kcmshell trick to nvidia-settings?
<zhanes> adept is annoying me with your warnings
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: no that kcshell trick hasnt worked but my nvidia settings already restore on boot
<r00t_ninja_> i mean on login
<zhanes> well, i think that need to be a desktop autostart
<r00t_ninja_> you said it would make an icon appear in the systemtray right?
<zhanes> right
<r00t_ninja_> kcmshell nvidia-settings ?
<zhanes> yep
<r00t_ninja_> ill try alltray
<zhanes> hiorion
<Orion777> yes
<zhanes> progress?
<zhanes> solved you problem?
<Orion777> well, kdesudo error is back..it has something to do with using an autostart file in general
<Tm_T> Orion777: what you are trying to do?
<Orion777> I am trying to autostart apps and nvidia-settings -l on startup
<Tm_T> Orion777: hmmm, does these apps show in application menu?
<Orion777> yes
<r00t_ninja_> remember those changes you made to your sudoers file?
<Tm_T> ....what changes?
<r00t_ninja_> you should probably undo them
<r00t_ninja_> its was ages ago
<r00t_ninja_> someone suggested it for something
<r00t_ninja_> cant remember what
<Tm_T> Orion777: you should only need to copy those application .desktop files to ~/.kde/Autostart/
<Orion777> but I want them to minimize to systray on startup
<zhanes> yeah, the better alternative
<Orion777> and also I am using the wait command to prolong the startup of one of them
<r00t_ninja_> by wait do you mean sleep?
<Tm_T> Orion777: hmm, does those apps have option to start them in systray itself?
<Orion777> otherwise it shows this annoying dialog window, also I don't know what is causing this kdesudo error
<Orion777> tmt, no, they dont
<r00t_ninja_> try kdocker
<Orion777> rootninja by wait I mean wait (time) && kdesudo app
<Orion777> && kdesudo rather
<zhanes> have a option to run in silence
<r00t_ninja_> why are your running it with kdesudo?
<zhanes> i dont remember now
<Orion777> why am I running firestarter with kdesudo? cause I was told to, is that not correct?
<Tm_T> r00t_ninja_: if application is gui app, you should NOT use plain sudo
<r00t_ninja_> no but what application
<zhanes> you can create a .desktopto run in shell with silence
<r00t_ninja_> oh firestarter
<zhanes> i will find to you the commands, give me a minutews
<r00t_ninja_> firestarter is only used for configuring the firewall though?
<jussi01> !ufw
<Tm_T> r00t_ninja_: and to monitor network usage too
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<r00t_ninja_> kde has a plasma widget to monitor network usage
<Tm_T> btw Firestarter is pretty much unmaintained, so whatever bugs it has prolly stays there
<Orion777> so once guarddog has configured the settings it is no longer needed?
<Tm_T> Orion777: yes
<r00t_ninja_> same with firestarter
<Tm_T> Orion777: typically you need firewall tools only to configure
<Orion777> but guarddog may be able to configure it better?
<r00t_ninja_> i wouldnt know
<Orion777> and for pidgeon, I just put pidgeon in the autostart file?
<Orion777> pidgin
<r00t_ninja_> yes
<r00t_ninja_> although you could consider kopete
<r00t_ninja_> since its a kde application
<Tm_T> Orion777: ummm, doesn't pidgin get autostarted automatically if you leave it open?
<r00t_ninja_> Tm_T:  session restore is disabled
<Tm_T> oh, hrrr
<Orion777> k, and for nvidia-settings -l, it still seems to be generating the kdesudo error
<r00t_ninja_> he could enable it though
<Orion777> so I set it to restore last login?
<Tm_T> Orion777: or saved session
<zhanes> copy desktop from your kickoff to Autostart
<r00t_ninja_> are you running nvidia-settings -l with kdesudo ?
<Tm_T> zhanes: that too
<Orion777> no, I'm just running nvidia-settings -l
<r00t_ninja_> it shouldnt be creating an error then
<Orion777> let me try this again with these new tips and I will give feedback
<Tm_T> Orion777: what this "nvidia-settings -l" should do?
<r00t_ninja_> restores the nvidia settings configuration
<Orion777> tmt, it loads my nvidia settings such as digital vibrance
<r00t_ninja_> --load-configuration-only
<r00t_ninja_> thats what the -l is for
<zhanes> Orion, copy .desktop from your KDE kickoff to your autostart
<Tm_T> erp
<zhanes> then put option -l
<zhanes> then erase older nvidia-settings autostart
<Orion777> how do I copy .desktop from kde kickoff to autostart
<Orion777> what does that mean
<zhanes> drag and drop
<Orion777> kde kickoff is k menu right?
<zhanes> right
<zhanes> drag the file and drop pasting to AutoStart
<Tm_T> Orion777: -l, --load-config-only    Load the configuration file, send the values specified therein to the X server, and exit.  This mode of operation is useful to place i your .xinitrc file, for example.
<Orion777> I don't see a .desktop in there just a bunch of apps
<Tm_T> Orion777: nvidia-settings should NOT use any sudo anyway IIRC
<zhanes> then click properties and add -l option
<zhanes> yeah, sudo is your problem
<zhanes> you need to put nvidia-settings without kdesudo
<Orion777> I never used kdesudo
<Tm_T> Orion777: you would only need simple script with that I suppose
<Orion777> anyway, let me try what all this, and I wil report back ty
<Orion777> k, well, no errors and seems to be working correctly now, how to keep sessions loading like this and not always remembering? is that manually saved session setting?
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: yes
<Orion777> k that should be that then
<r00t_ninja_> i think to save you can run the command dbus-send --dest=org.kde.ksmserver /KSMServer org.kde.KSMServerInterface.saveCurrentSession
<zhanes> Orion777 are you here?
<zhanes> Tm_T, Orion777 solved his problem?
<Tm_T> zhanes: no idea
<zhanes> i'm using .desktop from kickoff as well
<zhanes> to me is running well
<zhanes> r00t_nija was gone?
<zhanes> i think that Orion777 problem is a bug of KDE 4 update, a bug to first install nvidia-settings
<zhanes> maybe a config shadow
<Tm_T> zhanes: does this bug has number?
<Tm_T> s/has/have/
<zhanes> in past i was a same problem
<zhanes> was naturally solved with new updates
<Tm_T> in past was when?
<zhanes> some days before
<Tm_T> ok
<zhanes> kdesudo shows stupid warnings at startup
<Tm_T> zhanes: I wonder how that would do with nvidia-settings though
<zhanes> them without reason, like theres no reason to show warnings, the problem was gonne
<zhanes> so I am too Tm_T
<xjjk> hello, is there a PPA with Qt 4.6 final somewhere? kubuntu-experimental still only has 4.6rc1
<zhanes> and today Orion777 gives me a idea to satart up nvidia-settings working better using a .desktop configuration
<Tm_T> xjjk: I think it will be available when KDE 4.4 SC beta1 is available
<xjjk> Tm_T: ah, makes sense
<zhanes> well, in lucid, not?
<phant0m_> anyone else having flash problems?
<Tm_T> zhanes: there yes
<zhanes> i'am
<zhanes> i ahve
<zhanes> i have
<Orion777> how do I see if my firewall is running?
<zhanes> problem with flashplayer 10 crashing when in fullscreen mode
<phant0m_> my wont play bbc iplayer
<zhanes> bbc works fine here
<phant0m_> orion goto system admin
<Orion777> where is it?
<phant0m_> system at the top left
<phant0m_> your firewall should be in there
<Orion777> where is system
<zhanes> maybe your problem is script blocker in your browser
<phant0m_> orion where applications and places are at the top left of the screen
<phant0m_> zhanes are you on about noscript?
<Orion777> phantom, there's nothing there
<Orion777> on the desktop?
<zhanes> i use noscript
<phant0m_> me too zhanes
<zhanes> so, unblock bbc
<phant0m_> i have it doesnt do anything works fine on 4od
<phant0m_> just not on iplayer
<Orion777> phantom, there is nothing like that in upper left of desktop
<zhanes> if persists, go to preferences and allow permitions for java and left only noscript managing scripts
<Orion777> zhanes, do you know what he's talking abouut?
<phant0m_> ??ok cheers zhanes
<zhanes> wich firefox version are you using?
<phant0m_> latest
<phant0m_> orion alt f2
<phant0m_> then type in the name of your firewall
<Orion777> but the firewall is built into kabuntu
<zhanes> firefox 3.5 has many bugs
<Orion777> iptables
<phant0m_> hmmm hope they pan tht one out soon zhanes
<zhanes> firefox 3.0.15 is more stable
<phant0m_> ok brb orion
<zhanes> Orion, I dont understood you
<phant0m_> orion do you have a panel at the top of your screen
<phant0m_> shows time date etc
<zhanes> Orion, he talking about plasma widgets
<phant0m_> whats he on kde?
<Orion777> yes, kde
<phant0m_> i use gnome
<phant0m_> so i cant help you there pal
<phant0m_> sorry
<zhanes> Orion, wich firewall you are using?
<r00t_ninja_> whats the problem?
<phant0m_> hmmm thinking about downgrading firefox
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: iptables
<zhanes> iptables? is it a firewall?
<r00t_ninja_> yes
<phant0m_> yes
<Orion777> rootninja, I want to see if my firewall is running
<zhanes> and is it good?
<phant0m_> yes
<phant0m_> it keeps things organized
<Orion777> where do I find out?
<zhanes> i'm using firestarter, its pretty
<phant0m_> i use firestarter at the moment
<r00t_ninja_> iptables -L
<r00t_ninja_> firestarter is justa frontend for iptables
<zhanes> have guard dog too, so good and pretty
<Orion777> I was told firestarter is just a configuration utility, than once you run it its irrelevant
<zhanes> oh, so is a good firewall
<phant0m_> ive heard that too orion
<zhanes> Orion, use the wizzard
<meowbuntu> hi how can i change the default style of boot loader for grub 2.
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: it is
<phant0m_> orion it works in pretty much the same way as any firewall just better than alot of them thats all
<Orion777> rootninja, iptables -l is not an option and there is no option in iptables to start firewall or check on firewall
<zhanes> firestart is a frontend of iptables, i have knowing abot this today for first time =P
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: -l
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: -l
<r00t_ninja_> -L
<Orion777> yes, that's what I did
<r00t_ninja_> capital?
<phant0m_> case sensitive orion
<r00t_ninja_> and as root
<r00t_ninja_> eg
<r00t_ninja_> sudo iptables -L
<phant0m_> sudo su
<Orion777> no, I put lowercase
<Orion777> it says -l requires an argument
<phant0m_> upper case
<r00t_ninja_> put uppercase
<phant0m_> put uppercase
<phant0m_> lol
<Orion777> k, its saying a bunch of random stuff down the screen
<r00t_ninja_> those are your rules
<r00t_ninja_> it will be running
<Orion777> yes but is it on?
<r00t_ninja_> yes
<r00t_ninja_> it is always on
<r00t_ninja_> it just depends on the rules you have set with firestarter
<Orion777> k, well I set my rules with firestarter autoconfig.is that ok?
<Orion777> I didn't manually set anything
<phant0m_> decide for yourself orion
<Orion777> because I don't have the expertise for that..don't any of them set the config for you?
<phant0m_> its ok if thats what you want to do with the firewall
<r00t_ninja_> firestarter does
<r00t_ninja_> you use firestarter to edit the firewall rules
<Orion777> and once I set it I can close and forget it?
<r00t_ninja_> yes
<Orion777> k, well I don't know how to set rules correctly so I'll just use the auto config
<phant0m_> take it your quite new to ubuntu orion ?
<Orion777> yes
<phant0m_> ok brb
<Orion777> but already I've managed to make it visually on par with win 7 and running all the basic stuff I use
<zhanes> put a firestarter.desktop in autostart
<r00t_ninja_> zhanes: there is no need
<phant0m_> http://www.linuxtopia.org/
<r00t_ninja_> firestarter is just a friendly configuration editor for iptables
<phant0m_> look at this orion
<r00t_ninja_> iptables is a kernel module
<zhanes> why not, what his problem. i cant understand
<r00t_ninja_> *buntu will load iptables on boot
<zhanes> but have a option to autostart on boot in firestarter wizzard
<Orion777> mine doesn't have that
<Orion777> did you get the version from the actual website?
<zhanes> always has, dont?
<r00t_ninja_> it doesnt matter though
<r00t_ninja_> your firewall is enabled on boot
<zhanes> start firestarter at boot
<Orion777> when I loaded firestarter it said my firewall was off
<Orion777> and it has no autoconfig
<r00t_ninja_> make sure you turn it on
<r00t_ninja_> after you turn it on you can forget about it
<Orion777> it has no rules in it though
<r00t_ninja_> you have to set them
<Orion777> I dont know how, that's the problem
<Orion777> I would like one to set the best rules for me
<r00t_ninja_> ill  install it and have a look around
<Orion777> k, thanks
 * vasko is gone. Gone since Mon Nov  9 10:00:00 2009
<Tm_T> !away > vasko
<ubottu> vasko, please see my private message
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: try gufw
<r00t_ninja_> its much easier
<Orion777> I tried that but I still don't know how to manual setup a firewall
<r00t_ninja_> what do you mean?
<zhanes> run firestarter wizzard
<Orion777> I did, but when I look in rules there aren't any
<zhanes> dont it can save configuation?
<zhanes> when you look in rules there no more your optmized configuration?
<Orion777> there aren't any rules and I'm not knowledgable enough to manually create all the rules for a firewall
<Orion777> gufw is manual also, so is guarddog
<r00t_ninja_> gufw you can just tell it to block all incoming connections
<r00t_ninja_> you should just do that
<Orion777> it'll still allow everything including instant messaging to work?
<Orion777> downloading and everything
<r00t_ninja_> yes
<laboratorio> it's very good
<zhanes> very stange, cause here i runned the configuration just one time
<laboratorio> One time?
<zhanes> and i'm using with same configuration of first time
<r00t_ninja_> open it up , tick the enabled box and then set default to deny
<r00t_ninja_> oh well im off to sleep
<zhanes> yes, i was made the configuration throught the wizzard in instalation of firestarter
<Orion777> it has basic options but no rules for the actual firewall
<zhanes> no rules, explain it to me
<zhanes> you are calling about ICMP filte?
<Orion777> it has no wizard config for what to do with tcp or certain ports or any of that
<zhanes> do you want to open tpc ports?
<zhanes> do you want to open tcp ports?
<zhanes> if yes, you can configure it in event list
<zhanes> if yes, you can configure it in events list
<meowbuntu> does ubuntu/kubuntu come with grub or grub 2 by default
<zhanes> it comes, dont?
<Orion777> comes with grub 1.7 or something
<bazhang> meowbuntu, fresh install? grub2
<Orion777> well 1.97beta\
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<meowbuntu> bazhang,  i have a fresh install. can you please explain this then. http://pastebin.com/d2306dcaa
<bazhang> meowbuntu, I see you are crossposting in #ubuntu
<Orion777> anyone here?
<zhanes> me, till
<zhanes> did?
<zhanes> Orion, i was put my nvidia-settings.desktop in .kde/AutoStart and works well
<zhanes> with option -l
<zhanes> and ksystraycmd crashes with nvidia-settings :-(
<zhanes> with kcmshell too
<kindofabuzz> how do i get amarok to ask me to use kwallet again so i can use last.fm? i've tried deleting amarok's settings in ~
<meowbuntu> i typed this command "sudo grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" how do i set it to point to partition 6 please
<bazhang> !crosspost | meowbuntu
<ubottu> meowbuntu: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<meowbuntu> bazhang, ok point taken
<meowbuntu> bazhang, can you help me anyway
<Ranarama> I'm not sure how I did it, think I messed around in alsamixer and the sound started working, but today, after I turned on my computer, the sound is gone again. What might have happened?
<meowbuntu> Ranarama, do you have an onboard sound  and a sound card ????
<meowbuntu> Ranarama, that can cause conflicts.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ranarama> meowbuntu: I think I might have that, how do I list them in terminal and choose the right one? Looks like NVidia CK804 is chosen in Alsamixer atm
<meowbuntu> Ranarama, you need to disable the onboard one in bios to get sound card working
<meowbuntu> i had same problem
<Ranarama> meowbuntu: Ok, I'll give that a try, bbl
<pascal> Any word on when 4.4 Beta 1 packages will be out for Karmic?
<Ranarama> Well, that seemed to have done the trick. Looking forward not having to mess around with the sound anymore :D
<meowbuntu> Ranarama, conflict with devices
<meowbuntu> now soeted great have fun
<Ranarama> Anyone got any idea which plugin I should choose to play media in Firefox? Is VLC a good choice?
<FloodBotK2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Orion777> is there a way to make the entries on the taskbar smaller?
<zhanes> Ranarama to me is a good choice
<Orion777> zhanes, is there a way to change the size of the bars on the taskbar?
<zhanes> taskbar of satart menu?
<Orion777> taskbar
<zhanes> well
<zhanes> unblock widgets, then click in a alien figure right side of taskbar
<zhanes> then will appear a sliders to you redefine the size of taskbar
<Orion777> alien figure?
<Ranarama> Yellow thing to the right
<zhanes> yeah, a son of Alien 3
<Ranarama> It appears if you keep the mousepointer at it
<zhanes> that strange yellow figure
<Orion777> k it made the taskbar smaller
<Ranarama> Then do the opposite to make it bigger :P
<zhanes> KDE have a many aliens by all sides
<zhanes> I listened a talk about the KDE team be fascined by aliens and another worlds
<zhanes> i dont know if it is true.
<rodislav> hi!
<Ranarama> Hi Rodislav!
<kushal_> i need help compiling in qt creator
<kushal_> the build stops saying no valid qt version set
<tsimpson> kushal_: there is already a package available
<tsimpson> !info qtcreator
<ubottu> qtcreator (source: qtcreator): lightweight integrated development environment (IDE) for Qt. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4305 kB, installed size 12264 kB
<kushal_> tsimpson: i have installed qtcreator. But cannot compile
<ubsafder> how ican i use kdm instead of gdm ?
<tsimpson> kushal_: make sure you have build-essential installed
<Orion777> how to get rid of the alien symbol in upper right?
<Tm_T> it's not alien symbol, its cachew
<zhanes> what do you want orion?
<alvin> Is it normal in KDE 4.3.4 to not see a graph for CPU History and Network History in the System Monitor?
<Orion777> zhanes, to get rid of yellow symbol in upper right
<alvin> Is someone, wants to confirm this, just start system monitor
<ghostcube> Orion777: there is an plasma addon
<alvin> (and go to the 'system load' tab)
<ghostcube> Orion777: stealth cashew
<zhanes> what is rid?
<Orion777> type that in terminal?
<Ranarama> He wants to know how to remove the yellow symbol
<zhanes> oh ight
<zhanes> noone knows
<Tm_T> Orion777: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/FAQ#What_are_the_.22cashews.22.3F
<zhanes> crashews are aliens?
<zhanes> make snese, aliens crashes other planets
<Orion777> but its only there since I said add panel
<Orion777> it wasn't there before that
<Ranarama> I think it's there by default actually
<Ranarama> You only just noticed now probably
<Orion777> k
<Ranarama> It's not in the way or doesn't do any harm, so you should be ok :P
<Orion777> is there a way to just show the icons on the taskbar without the text?
<alvin> Can Phonon be restarted somehow? (Amarok crashed and took phonon with it when I pressed the 'Next' global shortcut)
<dragonfist> what is the best audio mixer?
<i_is_broke> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<i_is_broke> it all depends on what you want to do with it, and your preferences.
<zhanes> bye orion
<zhanes> c u
<Orion777> bye
<Orion777> tu
<Orion777> ty
<Orion777> shadeslayer
<Orion777> is there a way to make the taskbar be just icons instead of the text
<shadeslayer> Orion777: yeah
<shadeslayer> Orion777: you mean like win 7's taskbar right?
<shadeslayer> Orion777: install : plasma-widget-fancytasks : and remove the taskbar widget from the taskbar and add the fancy-tasks widget instead
<Orion777> shadeslayer, it works but now everything is to the left including the time etc
<marek_> hello
<||arifaX> I have a lot of ecryptfs messages in dmesg. How can I fix this?
<ederico> hello, I'm having problems with Kontact, I'm trying to save a thing to do but I'm getting an error message saying that it is impossible, I have no idea what the problem could be, I hope someone can help as I use Kontact to sort my appointments and projects
<ederico> actually, I can save nothing, not even events
<Tm_T> ederico: what is the exact error message?
<ederico> My Kontact is in Italian
<ederico> it is saying that it is impossible to save
<Tm_T> that's all?
<ederico> yes
<ederico> I wonder if it is a problem with disk space, but my HDD shouldn't be full as I cleared 1GB of data
<Tm_T> ederico: doublecheck you really do have free space
<ederico> Tm_T: How do I do that?
<ederico> I should have 3.55GB of free space, I check through KDE Partition Manager
<||arifaX> How can I unencrypt my home dir and no longer use ecryptfs?
<Kretchfoop> anyone have any ideas why i've lost my taskbar on the desktop?
<kindofabuzz> how can i turn off the tooltip popup on the kicker?
<rav> hello. lately i've seen some problems with kwin, such as poor redrawing of window title bars, sometimes the kwin process begins consuming a lot of CPU, among other things. is this a bug?
<Kretchfoop> sorry, did anyone have an answer?
<shadeslayer> Kretchfoop: maybe because you deleted it
<Kretchfoop> shadeslayer: not intentionally...
<shadeslayer> rav: i dont think you can
<shadeslayer> Kretchfoop: well just right click and click add panel > Panel
<shadeslayer> Kretchfoop: then keep adding whatever widgets you want..
<rav> shadeslayer: is it a bug?
<Kretchfoop> maybe i didn't phrase my question clearly, i have no menu bars. All desktop.
<shadeslayer> rav: why would it be?
<shadeslayer> Kretchfoop: yeah,you mean you have the wallpaper,thats it right
<kindofabuzz> how can i turn off the tooltip popup on the kicker?
<rav> shadeslayer: because it didn't happen in jaunty. and the over-consumption of cpu is sporadic
<shadeslayer> rav: oops i meant kindofabuzz
<shadeslayer> kindofabuzz: see my message to rav
<kindofabuzz> shadeslayer: yeah i just read that it's not possible
<shadeslayer> kindofabuzz: :)
<kindofabuzz> well that's kinda dumb
<shadeslayer> why?
<kindofabuzz> i just switched from Gnome to KDE for the first time and I can't do something simple like that? btw, KDE still rocks. it's bringing out the new geek in me =)
<kindofabuzz> shadeslayer: why? because i should have the ability to toggle that feature
<ct529> my Xorg memory occupation and plasma memory occupation are still "off the wall" .... ~470m xorg, ~100m plasma
<ct529> anyone with the same problem?
<shadeslayer> kindofabuzz: well it isnt a plugin that you can control so sorry...
<kindofabuzz> shadeslayer: it just trips me out how there is a setting for everything in KDE except that
<shadeslayer> kindofabuzz: maybe 4.4 will have something
<Kretchfoop> shadeslayer: sorry, yeah, just wallpaper
<shadeslayer> Kretchfoop: yeah so right click on the desktop and click add panel > panel
<kindofabuzz> shadeslayer: someone already requested it =) https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=211593
<Kretchfoop> cheers
<shadeslayer> bleh... i wish launchapd would finish the 4.4 builds
<shadeslayer> *launchpad
<Omar87> How do I upgrade to KDE 4.4 beta?
<andrewgodwin> Omar87: you wait until the packages finish building, I think
<genii> Omar87: When it's finished being packaged, instructions will be in the channel /topic
<Omar87> genii: so they haven't finish pakaging it yet?
<Omar87> packaging*
<stefan_> Omar87: no
<Omar87> stefan_: I see.
<Omar87> Thanks all.
<islington_> whats is the ppa they are building in?
<jayce> hey guys - how do I change the "K" icon on my quicklaunch? I thought you just had to right click - app launcher settings and within there it had an option. I swear I saw it before. But now I dont have it...?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Aruna> Hello all.
<ct529> my Xorg memory occupation and plasma memory occupation are still "off the wall" .... ~470m xorg, ~100m plasma
<ct529> is there a leak?
<i_is_broke> what release are you running?
<ct529> 910 64bit
<rstob911> no that sounds about right for kde 4
<ct529> rstob911: ????
<i_is_broke> really
<ct529> rstob911: 470m for Xorg????
<i_is_broke> wow and i thought 256meg was a bunch. what desktop wm?
<ct529> now 495M
<rstob911> let me look and see what mine is running
<ct529> i_is_broke: kwin (which take another ~80m)
<i_is_broke> oh im running lxde so mine isnt as much as yours..
<ct529> i_is_broke: we are talking RES column in top ....
<i_is_broke> yeah im only using 319meg total.
<i_is_broke> oops 349
<i_is_broke> atleast thats what htop is telling me
<ct529> i_is_broke: it seems a lot to me for lxde!!!!
<i_is_broke> well i have a few programs running including amarok and kepote
<i_is_broke> when using htop, does it include the memory used for onboard video?
<ct529> i_is_broke: I do not think so but I am not sure
<i_is_broke> but i have had it use more and have to reboot cause computer to sluggish to use..
<Ian_N> does anyone have a minute to help me with a kdewallet issue?
<ct529> i_is_broke: mmmm ....
<Ian_N> I keep on getting an Error code -9: Readerror - possibly incorrect password., even though I know the password is correct
<Ian_N> I can use the same password to open kdewallet for pidgin, and it works just fine
<error> moin
<BluesKaj> i_is_broke, install a widget called System Monitor, it shows all apps and what is using cpu and memory
<i_is_broke> hey BluesKaj , ok wil do thanks. how ya been?
<BluesKaj> good thanks , and you ?
<i_is_broke> not bad...old and tired.
<BluesKaj> but this nick is new , right ?
<BluesKaj> or my old memory is failing me :(
<shadowhywind> hay have the packages for kde 4.4 been released yet?
<tsimpson> shadowhywind: not yet
<shadowhywind> tsimpson: k, thanks
<shadowhywind> any word about thunderbird 3?
<tsimpson> I haven't heard any news on thunderbird
<ct529> let's start again .... my Xorg memory occupation and plasma memory occupation are still "off the wall" .... ~470m xorg, ~100m plasma
<ct529> 910 64 bit with NVIDIA QUADRO 1600M
<mostafa_> can anyone help me how to back up my database?
<ct529> mostafa_: what is the problem?
<orion> help
<mostafa_> ct529: I don't know how to back up my database :(
<Guest45450> Air  final update (plasma theme)  Air final update (plasma theme)
<Guest45450> kbubuntu 9.10
<Guest45450> ?
<ct529> mostafa_: well, it is not enough info .... what database, what version, blah,blah
<mostafa_> ct529: I have visual studio 2008 and I write a c# program with a database
<mostafa_> ct529: that uses sqlserver 2005
<ct529> mostafa_: on kubuntu?????
<mostafa_> ct529: yeah :D with virtual box
<ct529> mostafa_: oh .... but then you need to backup the sqlserver .... I do not know anything about MS, sorry
<mostafa_> ct529: no no don't make mistake
<mostafa_> ct529: I just want to know how to back up, that's all
<javier__> someone knows how to change 185 nvidia driver to 177 in karmic?
<ct529> mostafa_: but to backup what? the sqlserver database?
<mostafa_> yeah
<mostafa_> ct529: yep bro
<mostafa_> ct529: I just use this command "backup database master to disk = '" + _path + "'with init,stats = 10"
<mostafa_> ct529: _path is the is the path the user choose to save there
<ct529> mostafa_: that is a sqlserver command ....
<i_is_broke> javier__, i think you have to purge the driver your using and reboot and load the other but i would check with someone that knows for sure....have you asked google?
<mostafa_> ct529: "BACKUP DATABASE DBNAME TO DISK = ADDRESS WITH INIT, STATS = 10"
<mostafa_> ct529: this is an sql command I think
<ct529> mostafa_: I am not really sure about that .... never seen it before ....
<ct529> mostafa_: but it may well be
<mostafa_> ct529: then what is the right command to Back up?
<ct529> mostafa_: I do not know sqlserver
<i_is_broke> have  you tried aptoncd?
<i_is_broke> its the only thing i know about actually that copies the cached apt installed programs.
<i_is_broke> the only thing i know of it aptoncd
<i_is_broke> but i dont think its what you are looking for.
<javier__> i_is_broke: well, I don't find about it in google... how would I load the other after purgin my driver?
<i_is_broke> javier__, im not sure, thats why i said you might want to ask someone else, you might try in regular ubuntu.
<javier__> i_is_broke: mhm. Maybe, that's right
<javier__> thanks!
<i_is_broke> javier__, ive only had to load one video card..and it was a old nvidia that worked real easy
<Ranarama> Which program is equivalent to notepad that's available in Kubuntu?
<yofel> Ranarama: kwrite and kate
<lordganesh> hi any body there
<yofel> !anyone | lordganesh
<ubottu> lordganesh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lordganesh> how to recover grub
<yofel> lordganesh: what does it say?
<lordganesh> yofel: i install windows ... then windows bootloader comes... but i don't want to install kubuntu again ...can i recover grub anyhow
<yofel> lordganesh: which kubuntu version?
<lordganesh> 9.10
<yofel> lordganesh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<Logan_Lockwood> If someone is interested in Google Wave invitation, let me know (you'r gonna need a Google account)
<m4b> hi all o/
<lordganesh> yofel: there is line which says "Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system" ,,what does it mean?
<yofel> lordganesh: that files contains user changes to grub. If you never edited that file you can skip that step
<lordganesh> yofel: i have run update grub 'it seems some error please check out-->  http://paste.ubuntu.com/338125/
<lordganesh> yofel: just check if last lines starting from grep are not errors ..so that i proceed
<yofel> should be ok, I don't think it needs the partition list at this point
<rav> hello. i just enabled compiz and the window decorations changed, so did the panel color. how can i change that? Changing it in the appearance tab of System Settings does nothing.
<yofel> rav: compiz needs compizconfig-settings-manager IIRC
<rav> yofel: i installed it, but there i can only change animation settings, not looks
<yofel> hm, no idea then since I don't use compiz myself
<anoneemouse> hi, when i installed kubuntu it somehow set my windows partition as hidden, now xp doesnt want to boot
<anoneemouse> i can see the hidden setting in kde partition manager ... but it wont change it, does someone know how to do this?
<anoneemouse> wait... nvm it was mounted
<rav> yofel: i switched because kwin is not working right since i upgraded to karmic
<lordganesh> yofel: ya i have done it .thanks very much
<alexander> any good suggestions for a dvd ripper on KDE 9.10?
<ct529> lexander: k3b
<ct529> let's start again .... my Xorg memory occupation and plasma memory occupation are still "off the wall" .... ~590m xorg now .... there must be a memory leak .... plasma is at >100mb
<Logan_Lockwood> Does someone want a Google Wave Invitation?
<gutts77> I would like some info for patching the wlan drivers for my EEE PC 1000HE
<gutts77> do I even need to use packet injection
<afi_> can someone help with sound &
<afi_> ????
<gutts77> can someone help with patching drivers  for an atheros chipset
<jayce> hey guys, I updated KDE to 4.3.2 on jaunty and now add/remove says I have a broken package - how do I fix it?
<zhanes> jayce, run aptitude
<jayce> zhanes - just "aptitude" at terminal?
<zhanes> yeah
<jayce> I also just ran dpkg -configure -a before I asked in here, and I got Errors while processing - kstars kdeedu
<jayce> think thats important? :(
<zhanes> they will find a solution for your case, then if it solution is good for you, you can do authority to aptitude do the modifications
<jayce> I ran aptitude, in red at the bottom it says suggest 1 install... what do I do?
<zhanes> i suggest to you accept suggestion
<jayce> I would, if I knew how
<zhanes> aptitude is "magic"
<jayce> I cant navigate to where apply is
<jayce> unless Im just an idiot and didnt find out yet
<simo_> hello
<simo_> how to get the last version of firefox ?
<zhanes> kubuntu karmic or www.mozilla.com
<zhanes> do you run aptitude?
<jayce> I ran aptitude in terminal
<jayce> thats as far as I get
<jayce> it says theres 1 broken package but like, I have no idea what to do. I dont know how to apply it.
<simo_> to install it?
<zhanes> what package have given trouble to you?
<jayce> oh wiat, I didnt realize you could click around here
<jayce> I dont know, it just simply says theres 1 suggested install
<jayce> and theres 2 packages partially installed, which are
<jayce> kstars kdeedu
<zhanes> do you need kstars and kdeedu?
<simo_> tar.bz2
<jayce> I dont know what they are, lol
<jayce> the only thing I did was installed kubuntu 9.04 and updated the PPA to KDE 4.3.2
<zhanes> lol
<jayce> whcih absolutely sucked, by the way
<jayce> ran 3 guides and the first 2 failed, ran the 3rd and it worked
<zhanes> well if you want to hold this package, do it
<jayce> thank God for Clonezilla  - made an image of my partition before I destroyed it.
<jayce> do what..?
<zhanes> aptitude kstars kdeedu
<jayce> apt-get install?
<Mamarok> well, aptitude alone will not do much
<Mamarok> jayce: sudo aptitude install kstarts kdeedu, thry that command
<Mamarok> try*
<Xand3r> hey folks i am using kubuntu 9.10 and an intel graficard, is ther e an easy way to dualview?
<zhanes> no, just it --> "aptitude reinstall kstars kdeedu"
<simo_> zhanes_ and the other firefox ?
<jayce> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<kubian> jayce: why 9.04 when 9.10 is out?
<simo_> i have to remove it ?
<Mamarok> Xand3r: I never used dualview, sorry
<jayce> because 9.10 sucks
<jayce> every time I install the broadcom STA driver on this laptop with karmic, it crashes
<Xand3r> Mamarok: ok, but thanks
<Mamarok> jayce: not true, it works very well
<jayce> no problems in jaunty, crashes in karmic
<kubian> jayce: ridiculous..9.10 is already at 4.3.4
<Mamarok> jayce: what crashes? with what applications?
<zhanes> no, just it --> "sudo aptitude reinstall kstars kdeedu"
<jayce> mamarok - I have 4 systems, all 4 failed to handle karmic. 1 crashes by installing the broadcom driver, the other 3 are unusable because of the fact that I have multiple hard drives in those desktops and karmic doenst detect them right - a common problem with karmic.
<jayce> kubian - no kidding, 4.3.2 is the highest I can get with jaunty, and since jaunty WORKS, Ill take it
<jayce> mamarok - everything. When I activate the driver, the ENTIRE laptop locks up 100%. I cant do anything whatsoever.
<Mamarok> jayce: I have two drives + 1 external HD, all UUID are set in the /etc/fstab file, works like a charm
<jayce> I power off, boot up, log back in, driver is not activated and Im back tow orking. I activate - bam, crashes.
<jimmy51_> i've got my mobile successfully paired with my kubuntu box (bluetooth).  i can send a file from the PC to the phone if i have the phone in discovery mode and set up an adhoc connection.  is there a uitlity that lets me send multiple files or that lets me take advantage of the paired connection?
<jayce> mamarok - consider yourself lucky. Myself, along with a lot of other users, were not so lucky.
<Mamarok> jayce: maybe the dirver you use is not adapted?
<jayce> mamarok - no idea. Im using hte same driver in jaunty as I am karmic, yet karmic locks up.
<jayce> I hate to cut this short but I have a meeting to go to guys
<Mamarok> jayce: where does this driver come from?
<jayce> take it easy an dthanks for the help thus far
<jayce> mamarok - hardware drivers in the menu
<jayce> gotta bounce
<Mamarok> well, you should use the karmic driver then, using software compiled for a previous version is not a good idea
<takis__> i create an account in Kmail, but i dont want to recieve all 2500 emails witch exists in my hotmail
<takis__> how can i do that?
<Mamarok> takis__: move the old ones to a subfolder first, them
<Mamarok> then*
<Mamarok> and don't subscribe to that folder, assuming you use IMAP
<takis__> pfff
<llhoir> hi
<CupofDice> Anyone knows how to split a 2 page PDF into one?
<takis__> Mamarok, it is too hard in hotmail
<llhoir> mm its just to "k"ompare konversation to Quassel
<takis__> to move 2500 messages in onether folder
<Ranarama> Can't you just delete all of those messages or start another hotmailaccount?
<takis__> i dont want to delete my existing account
<takis__> and it is impossible to delete all messages
<takis__> in hotmail
<takis__> i need to select manually all of them
<Ranarama> No, you can tic a box in hotmail so that all of your mails get selected, and then you just choose to remove them all
<takis__> no i cant
<takis__> i can delete only messages desplayed in current page
<takis__> 40 messages at once
<takis__> 2500/40
<takis__> it really hard
<p_masho> I updated to karmic, now where I log into kubuntu, I just get a back screen... it shows the fading disk > KDE splash, but when it starts kde proper, goes bkacl.. nothing.. so taskbar, not desktop..
<ugur> hi all. I have a problem using kvpnc with PPTP protocol
<p_masho> update >>  it shows the desktop/taskbar for a second, then goes black !
<ugur> in my other kubuntu machine i changed one of the default settings to be able to connect but now i don't remember it and when i try all the settings i am still not able connect
<kubian> Plasma keep segfaulting in lucid?  Any idea to fix it? got latest libplasma3 ver 4.3.80-ubuntu6
<p_masho> anyone ?
<m_tadeu> hi all....mencoder and vlc are getting my webcam image upside down...how can I solve this?
<genii> m_tadeu: VLC has an option to rotate 90,180 degrees, under Tools...Extended Settings...Video Effects top tab...Basic bottom tab. Click off Transform checkbox and choose 180 degree rotation
<m_tadeu> genii: well but that's not changing the video at all, is it?
<m_tadeu> it's just a viewing option
<genii> m_tadeu: If you're saving it to a file, or streaming it out somewhere, the adjustments are made there as well
<m_tadeu> ahh I see
<m_tadeu> thanx :)
<genii> m_tadeu: Yer welcome
<drykill> is there any way to send net messages through kubuntu?
<drykill> ive tried talk and it wont connect
<genii> drykill: You mean a LAN messaging system like Winpopup?
<drykill> yeah
<drykill> ive tried smbclient as well
<drykill> smbclient -M <host> [mesg]
<genii> drykill: There is linpopup, works over samba
<drykill> does the other computer have to have linpopup as well
<genii> drykill: Yes
<holli> hi. is there a way to create an application launcher (k-menu) that starts everything as root? I'm fed up with gksu
<genii> drykill: Winpopup->Linpopup works also
<drykill> the other box is a windows box
<drykill> nvmd winpopup for windows
<genii> holli: Kubuntu apps use kdesuo
<holli> genii: thanks, but than i still need to know the apps command line name.
<__Adam__> hello, how can i go from 8.10 to 9.10? thanks
<holli> __Adam__: add 1
<genii> !upgrade > __Adam__
<ubottu> __Adam__, please see my private message
<drykill> lol
<__Adam__> :)
<__Adam__> thanks genii
<__Adam__> so apt-get install adept-manager 2.1.3ubuntu25.2 first?
<Galvatron> Hi
<__Adam__> "Version Upgrade button will appear, click it"  it dosnt :(
<Galvatron> Can I somehow make the system close after pressing power button, without the dialog (logout/trn off/restart). Just like in Windows.
<Galvatron> ?
<Galvatron> Trying to upgrade Jaunty to Karmic?
<Galvatron> Try manually vhanging "Jaunty" to "Karmic" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<cuznt> im trying to recover my windows partition
<Galvatron> What happened?
<__Adam__> i dont wanna, i just wish dist-upgrade would work
<cuznt> i messed up the partition when i split my sata 320
<cuznt> sda1 is there
<Galvatron> "Dist-upgrade" will just upgrade jur desktop enviroment, if a newer one is in repo (full-upgrade will do the same)
<cuznt> but shes a not work
<BluesKaj> cuznt, upgrading from ?
<BluesKaj> oops sorry wrong guy
<__Adam__> great my source list is 404 not found now
<__Adam__> quickly going off kubuntu
<Galvatron> 404? o_O
<BluesKaj> __Adam__,  sudo do-release-upgrade
<cuznt> nope not upgrading
<cuznt> i had windoz 64 and partitioned the 320.
<__Adam__> now all my sources are screwed!!
<__Adam__> not happy
<Galvatron> Un-screw it with sudo aptitude update
<cuznt> kubuntu installation would NOT let me partition the sata 320 so i did it with knoppix and gparted BUT it is there, it just wont boot. it is looking i think for 320 g worth of ntsc that aint there anymore
<mtltemplar> hey how do i install xlibs on kubuntu? there is no aptitude result for xlibs
<cuznt> bbias
<eclix> oi
 * cuznt must add flambe to make the grill work.
<__Adam__> sudo do-release-upgrade
<__Adam__> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<__Adam__> No new release found
<__Adam__> i guess there is nothing after 8.10 then
<BluesKaj> 8.10 ? ok, __Adam__ you need to do: sudp apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<__Adam__> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<__Adam__> Reading package lists... Done
<__Adam__> Building dependency tree
<__Adam__> Reading state information... Done
<__Adam__> Calculating upgrade... Done
<FloodBotK3> __Adam__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<__Adam__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<__Adam__> [21:08] <__Adam__> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> __Adam__, lsb_release -a
<__Adam__> Release:        8.10
<__Adam__> Codename:       intrepid
<BluesKaj> __Adam__, pastebin your sources.list
<__Adam__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/338300/
<BluesKaj> __Adam__,
<BluesKaj> See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to newer versions of the distribution.
<__Adam__> yes update-notifier-kde -u dosnt work either
<__Adam__> as in stated in the upgrade notes
<__Adam__> well thanks for your help
<mtltemplar> so why are there no xlibs in the kubuntu tree?
<__Adam__> time to spread the word that once again, linux fails to be easy
<__Adam__> and ppl think linux can get a market share on the desktops
<BluesKaj> __Adam__, you can always change the debs in the sources.list to the next release jaunty and do the dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> that's really odd that you're having so much trouble tho , __Adam__
<__Adam__> is it?
<__Adam__> there must be 4 diffient commands, and none of them say there is an upgrade
<BluesKaj> unless you have your sources locked in your package maintainer
<zhanes> BluesKaj every time that upgrade kubuntu is necessary to do dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> zhanes, from jaunty you can upgrade using sudo do-release-upgrade
<noobC> How can I set dolphin to maintain a consistent view, details+"zoom" level
<zhanes> and it will upgrade all database, including version of distro?
<BluesKaj> zhanes, if you are on jaunty , yes
<JontheEchidna> noobC: in the "General" pane of Dolphin's config, there should be a checkbox to "use common view properties for all folders"
<JontheEchidna> I think this is what you are after
<BluesKaj> zhanes, the command doesn't seem to work for older distros
<mtltemplar> id like to comment on the two comments you made adam about time to spread the word linux fails and the whole market share comment...
<mtltemplar> i would say, and therein lies the problem: the linux population is diluted with ppl who should be using micro$haft. if you cant hack it in the open source world, retreat to the relative comfort of micro$haft. we don't want you... :)
<zhanes> cause my version is a upgrade by packages and when i go to synaptic, synaptic says that can find the distro version
<mtltemplar> and i will follow that with an LOL :)
<mtltemplar> all in good faith
<zhanes> do you understood my problem, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> mtltemplar, that kind of talk isn't necessary here
<dloring> mlttemplar, perhaps you can help a willing haker with a case of spontaneous breakage? :)
<noobC> Yep, thanks
<BluesKaj> zhanes, you haven't expressed any problem , you only asked about upgrading
<__Adam__> mtltemplar: so i should also replace my 4 debian servers at work with windows?
<__Adam__> :)
<zhanes> cause my version is a upgrade by packages and when i go to synaptic, synaptic says that can find the distro version
<zhanes> BluesKaj my version is a upgrade by packages and when i go to synaptic, synaptic says that can find the distro version
<mtltemplar> blueskaj, im sorry to have to say all that but i see that kind of talk way too often on these channels and im like do you really want to get help here or not? its just super frustrating to me. i hang in the gentoo irc all the time and im like, if you dont like it dont use it. just dont blast it. sorry if it offended
<BluesKaj> mtltemplar, well we encourage ppl to keep trying linux , even tho the frustration level is bit higher , the rewards overcome that
<__Adam__> to be fair, its why apple wants so much control over what you can and cant do
<dloring> I second that.
<dloring> I couldn't have the working environment I have developed in any other OS.
<BluesKaj> zhanes, just because you used synaptic to upgrade doesn't mean you have to keep using it to upgrade , you can do so in the commandline as well and it's simpler and faster
<dloring> But does anyone know why Plasma decided a couple reboots ago to eat my configuration and set all panels to Always Visible and Left-positioned?
<__Adam__> i lost my comic panel :(
<zhanes> Can I solve this dsitro problem?
<BluesKaj> dloring, did you upgrade kde ?
<Orion777> are the apps that come with kubuntu sufficient or should I install vlc, audacious, bittorrent etc?
<dloring> the upgrades that came down a few days ago? yeah. Did that screw things up?
<zhanes> hi Orion777, are you fine?
<BluesKaj> zhanes, what distro version ?
<mtltemplar> i wasnt necessarily intending to blast you adam its just frustrating to see that so many times from ppl that just dont know what you are talking about (tho obviously that isnt you). i am just so tired of ppl 'trying' linux and not really 'trying with intent to make it work' and then blasting it, that im just suggesting ppl go back to windows then... :) lol
<mtltemplar> but nuf said on that
<zhanes> vlc is good to listen and see internet streams, audacious is good for edit wave files
<Orion777> is ktorrent good?
<BluesKaj> Orion777, yes
<dloring> Orion777: VLC is always good to have up your sleeve, and I assign mp3 playing to it so that playing standlone mp3's doesn't mess with Amarok.
<zhanes> ktorrent is very ood for me
<Orion777> I didn't see vlc in kpackage
<zhanes> ktorrent is very good for me
<BluesKaj> !version | zhanes
<ubottu> zhanes: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<nicklas_> ktorrent is the best
<zhanes> ktorrent is better than windows torrents programs
<dloring> Ktorrent is impressive, and the plugins make it as good as anything I have used.
<BluesKaj> ktorrent is much like utorrent
<Orion777> cool, I usually use utorrent
<dloring> Could use magnet link support, but that's a tiny problem.
<Orion777> s'ok I dont use magnet links
<zhanes> BluesKaj --> !version: event not found
<BluesKaj> Orion777, some ppl even run utorrent in wine on kubuntu
<BluesKaj> zhanes, open  the konsole , lsb_release -a
<zhanes> sudo apt-get install vlc-nox
<nicklas_> i wonder how kde 4.4 will look and work with kubuntu
<Orion777> anyone tried fancy tasks widget? its awesome, it removes the text from the taskbar and makes programs just appear as icons like in mac osx or win dockers
<Orion777> each open program only takes up the size of the icon
<dloring> I have never had any luck installing any widgets.
<zhanes> BluesKaj --> No LSB modules are available.
<nicklas_> Orion777: what you mean, there are a widget you can have instead of the taskbar?
<Orion777> sudo apt-get install vlc-nox will install vlc?
<BluesKaj> zhanes, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Orion777> nicklas'-no, it replaces the part that shows what programs are open which are usually long and have text with them..you know Firefox-The worlds best browser or whatever...this widget rmoves all the texdt on the taskbar and just leaves the open programs icons
<zhanes> Orion "sudo apt-get install vlc" only
<Orion777> shrinks all the app bars to the size of an icon
<zhanes> maybe you will need mediubuntu in you repositories
<zhanes> BluesKaj, untill No LSB modules are available.
<Orion777> zhanes, sudo apt-get mediubuntu ?
<Orion777> I mean with install in there
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zhanes> no, mediubuntu is a repository, seach in google, then edit you sources.list
<BluesKaj> zhanes, close synaptic
<zhanes> thx BluesKaj for Orion
<zhanes> synaptic was closed
<BluesKaj> zhanes, cat /etc/issue
<zhanes> as root?
<BluesKaj> nope
<Orion777> medibuntu works with kubun?
<roldyx> yeap
<roldyx> funciona
<BluesKaj> Orion777, medibuntu is a repository where apt-get finds stored applications that you can install, mostly media stuff
<zhanes> BluesKaj Ubuntu 8.10 \n \l
<antonio_> italian?
<dloring> BluesKaj: did something happen with the recent upgrade that broke configuration?
<zhanes> roldyx funfa
<zhanes> Orion777 "...cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons."
<Orion777> I just see a list of terminal commands to add the repository, how do I find the source to add it to source list
<Orion777> sudo wget \
<Orion777>   --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list \
<Orion777> " are really \ ...do those mean they are separate commands
<Orion777> hmph
<FloodBotK3> Orion777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> dloring, not sure , eveyone has differnt setups , some have probs some don't
<Orion777> so mediubuntu lets me play special file types?
<Orion777> its like codecs or permissions?
<BluesKaj> zhanes, try this: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<zhanes> alright
<BluesKaj> Orion777, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list . Copy and paste the medibuntu repos into the text , then save it and do sudo apt-get update in the terminal/konsole
<BluesKaj> yes medibuntu has all kinds of media software available , check the site
<BluesKaj> Orion777, read my post above
<zhanes> BluesKaj is upgranding signature to lucid.tar.gz
<jcook_> ? for anyone. how would just install sun-java6-plugin with out firefox?
<jcook_> I use chromium why do I need firefox
<zhanes> they disabled my entries of third party sources list
<BluesKaj> zhanes, you can stop by quitting the terminal
<benjamin> @jcook Chrome is now officially released by google for Linux http://google.com/chrome x86 and x64 .deb and .rpm available.
<BluesKaj> zhanes, you can just say no once it fifnishes calculating
<Orion777> well, I installed it, so now it will play more video types?
<zhanes> they disabled my entries of third party in sources list, that bad
<zhanes> i cant stop
<zhanes> ]i tried
<BluesKaj> it will give you a choice to stop
<zhanes> too later
<BluesKaj> Fetching and installing the upgrade can take several hours. Once the download has finished, the process cannot be cancelled.
<jcook_> I know thanks. Still have the problem with java-plugin tho it "" depends on firefox
<BluesKaj> zhanes, did you say yes ?
<zhanes> there not appeared any option
<zhanes> automatic instalation
<dloring> jcook_, to answer your problem, it depends on *a* browser, so if you were able to override that dependency, it is unlikely to break. But you'd have to look up how to do that.
<zhanes> :-(
<BluesKaj> Continue [yN]  Details [d]Y
<Orion777> is there a way to skin backgrounds to replace the plain white
<Orion777> or skin in general
<zhanes> there no appeared this options
<benjamin> I just kep FF installed. good to have a backup browser anyway.
<noobC> Is there some way to figure out what actions may be triggered by laptop lid switch?
<noobC> I'd rather not find it causing no standby on me
<jcook_> thanks that what i thought. scared it would break my apt-get dbase
<noobC> err, have not find
<zhanes> well, no more to do =P
<zhanes> they are calculating the changes
<zhanes> BluesKar, they are abortinng, and remaking the original system
<zhanes> BluesKar, they are abortinng, and restoring the original system
<dloring> BluesKaj: in regards to plasma configuration, would deleting or zeroing some configuration files reset things or put me in a whole new world of hurt?
<zhanes> I used Ctrl+C
<zhanes> =D
<zhanes> Orion777 VLC have a lot of beautifull sknis
<Orion777> anyone know where theme files go? when I add startup splash screen themes they don't add to the list
<zhanes> see in the developer page www.videolan.org/vlc
<BluesKaj> dloring, have you tried to add any plasma widgets ?
<zhanes> Orion777 Do you solved you problem with kdesudo nvidia-settings -l?
<dloring> BluesKaj: I had a four-desktop four-activity setup before the update. It got borked in a variety of ways. I have tried to recreate it, but there are problems with the dashboard; sometimes it shows up without any widgets when there are widgets on the desktop, and sometimes it doesn't show up at all.
<BluesKaj> dloring, which kubuntu version?
<dloring> 9.10, with kde 4.3.current. Sorry, should have said that earlier.
<Orion777> zhanes, yes ty
<zhanes> =) good
<zhanes> here puting a .desktop archive in AaaautoStart worked fine without stupid warnings
<Orion777> is there a skinnable irc client?
<BluesKaj> dloring, I'm not sure how to help since I'm the only user on this pc anf use only one desktop configuration
<Bugsbane> Anyone know if QT 4.6 has been pulled into the 10.04 alpha yet?
<usuariom> hola
<dloring> Yeah, I guess I get to go where no man has gone before, in th the depths of Plasma!
<usuariom> hi, are you spiking espanish
<zhanes> que passa?
<cuznt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Orion777> anyone know how to change startup splash screen?
<zhanes> boot splash screen, Orion777?
<cuznt> settings>system settings> advanced > login manager
<Orion777> yes
<Orion777> well, no startup, where the little icons appear
<zhanes> The KDE Splash?
<Orion777> yeah
<cuznt> settings>system settings> advanced > login manager
<Orion777> I installed new ones in system settings but they don't show up on the list
<cuznt> you may hAVE TO install them
<zhanes> system setting>General>Appearence>Splash Screen Management
<cuznt> settings>system settings> advanced > login manager > theme > install new theme
<zhanes> cuznt he wants the kde splash
<cuznt> i got it
<cuznt> ty
<zhanes> system setting>General>Appearence>Splash Screen
<jayce> WHATS UP
<cuznt> if the new ones dont show up
<cuznt> it could be they are broken | wrong resoluton
<Orion777> yes, I went into splash screen, and said get new themes but when I install them from the picture list they don't show up on the themes list
<Orion777> oh
<zhanes> try get new themes
<cuznt> not all work for me either
<cuznt> did u restart after?
<zhanes> then source KDE-Looks.org
 * cuznt is going to, to see if it helps
<jayce> guys - I got a broken package on my system after updating KDE 4.2.2 to KDE 4.3.2 on jaunty
<usuariom> hay alguien que hable español
<cuznt> no dice. splash screens i chose not installed
<zhanes> Hey amico, Yo fecho español
<drykill_> I accidently removed my k panel at the bottom of my desktop and can't figure out how to get it back any help?
<drykill_> any one?
<zhanes> dry, unlock widgets
<Bugsbane> Right click on desktop -> Add panel
<zhanes> .
<zhanes> then add widgets
<Orion777> zhanes, is there a way to change bootup splash or disable it?
<zhanes> then add task manager
<drykill_> ok its the activity bar
<drykill_> thanks
<zhanes> there a way yes
<zhanes> have some themes in repository, but not all is running
<zhanes> you can download bootsplash at kde-looks.org
<Orion777> and how to install it?
<zhanes> sudo apt-get usplash kubuntu-usplash mythbuntu-usplash and anothers, see in adept
<Orion777> hmm,I have not used adept, what is it
<zhanes> to change usplash themes change the link in /etc/usplash-artwork.so to your preferedtheme.so
<zhanes> adept is a package management program
<Orion777> you're saying if I want usplash(a theme?) I say sudo apt-get usplash?
<zhanes> you can use synptic so, both are graphical package managers
<jayce> guys - I got a broken package on my system after updating KDE 4.2.2 to KDE 4.3.2 on jaunty
<Orion777> I should stop using kpackage kit?
<zhanes> yeah sudo apt-get install usplash then usplash-themes
<zhanes> have usplash-mythbuntu usplash-ubuntu usplash-kubuntu usplash-debian and anothers
<zhanes> and in kde-looks.org have a lot of personalized usplash themes for bootsplash
<Orion777> ok I just put in "sudo get-apt install usplash" that is correct?
<zhanes> you can use kpackagekit with adept and synaptic, all are goods
<zhanes> choose your prefered package manager
<zhanes> yeah
<zhanes> you can put sudo apt-get install usplash-mythbuntu usplash-ubuntu usplash-kubuntu usplash-debian and anothers
<Orion777> now I use "sudo apt-get install (theme name)" or download new theme and change link
<zhanes> you can do both
<zhanes> if themes in repositories you dislike them
<zhanes> download from kde-looks.org your prefered
<Orion777> but either method I have to change the link right
<Orion777> where do these themes go? I mean what folder
<zhanes> i dont know, i sue changing the link
<zhanes> i dont know, i use changing the link
<Orion777> it is a link to a file in one of my folders though right?
<zhanes> kde-look.org splashes here http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=61x66x67x68x79&PHPSESSID=42e1d93658e45c2c09ab4a947a61f931
<jayce> aaaaaaanybody know?
<zhanes> a good bootsplash to karmic http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Air+Splashy?content=109127
<zhanes> the command to change link is "sudo cp -ln /your/folder/splash/your-splash.so /etc/usplash-artwork.so"
<Orion777> zhanes, there is no usplash artwork file
<zhanes> where?
<Orion777> in etc
<zhanes> wait
<Orion777> also, airsplashy bootscreen is not a usplash boot screen, usplash will do all of them?
<BluesKaj> jayce, sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<zhanes> Orion 777
<zhanes> the command to change link is "sudo cp -ln /your/folder/splash/your-splash.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so"
<zhanes> Orion777 will be need to update kernel
<Orion777> I can't find a splash folder
<zhanes> BluesKaj, do you know the command to update kernel?
<zhanes> you can put usplash.so in any folder
<BluesKaj> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zhanes> but corret folder is /usr/lib/usplash/
<jaldhar> I presume it is known that the 4.3.4 packages for karmic are screwed up?  Any workarounds?
<zhanes> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<BluesKaj> !linux-image | zhanes
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<zhanes> the command to update kernle is sudo update-initramfs -u
<jaldhar> kde-window-manager segfaults every time you alt-tab, plasma doesn't start and that means you can't get to the network-manager applet
<zhanes> the complete informations to update kernel is http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3096576.0
<zhanes> there are all alternatives to manage usplash boot screen http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?action=printpage;topic=3096576.0
<zhanes> Orion777: Do you can do it?
<zhanes> the command to change link is "sudo cp -ln /usr/lib/usplash/your-splash.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so"
<zhanes> the command to update kernle is sudo update-initramfs -u
<Orion777> I just don't understand how to
<Orion777> I used "sudo apt-get install usplash" I don't understand the rest
<Orion777> the usplash artwork file isn't even a file, its a shortcut
<Orion777> its really usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<zhanes> do you have installed other themes?
<zhanes> you can download themes and put in /usr/lib/usplash/ folder
<zhanes> then you can link the library by using that command that i printed here
<Orion777> so lets say a theme is called xytheme...I don't need to download it, I just type sudo apt-get install xytheme?
<Orion777> or I download it, but where do I put the file?
<Orion777> oh I put my new theme file in usr/lib/usplash?
<Orion777> download it there I mean
<zhanes> lets do a change together, do you agree?
<zhanes> step, by step
<zhanes> ;-)
<zhanes> first download this theme here http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Air+Splashy?content=109127
<Orion777> k, can I only choose usplash theme for usplash?
<zhanes> first download this theme here http://www.nanolx.org/free/Artwork/Air.tar.bz2
<zhanes> you can change the theme after, let's do it one time together, ok?
<Orion111> zhanes, net crash :P
<zhanes> Orion777 lets chance to this, this is a usplash prepared for ubuntu http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=79841&id=1&tan=20323294
<zhanes> Orion777 lets change to this, this is a usplash prepared for ubuntu download this http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=79841&id=1&tan=20323294
<nicklas_> yo
<Orion111> "access denied"
<Orion111> I mean I tried to download it to usr/lib/usplash "access is denied"
<zhanes> no, just downlod it to you desktop folder
<zhanes> After downloaded you will extract the archive with karchiver
<Orion111> k brb
<zhanes> extract the archive.so in Desktop folder too
<nicklas_> kubuntu needs to get more popular
<zhanes> hi again
<zhanes> Orion777 lets change to this, this is a usplash prepared for ubuntu download this http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=79841&id=1&tan=20323294
<zhanes> downlod it to you desktop folder
<zhanes> After downloaded you will extract the archive with karchiver to Desktop too
<Orion777> zhanes, k what I did that worked is 1. get theme into usplash folder and 2.sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<zhanes> patience, we will can, trust in me
<zhanes> Orion777 1º lets change to this, this is a usplash prepared for ubuntu download this http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=79841&id=1&tan=20323294
<zhanes> 2º downlod it to you desktop folder
<zhanes> 3º After downloaded you will extract the archive with karchiver to Desktop too
#kubuntu 2009-12-10
<zhanes> 4º ~/Desktop "sudo cp 79841-Lightning.so /usr/lib/usplash/
<Orion777> m, did all that, how to get it to usplash protected folder
<Orion777> hmm it isn't called 79841-lightning
<zhanes> 5º "sudo cp -ln /your/folder/splash/79841-Lightning.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so"
<zhanes> what is called?
<Orion777> ok I renamed it to lightning.so
<zhanes> you must extract the archive from bz2
<Orion777> I did
<zhanes> with karchiver
<zhanes> it msut be a .so library
<Orion777> it is
<zhanes> it must be a .so library
<Orion777> what do you mean by /your/folder/splash
<zhanes> well, so lets continue
<zhanes> 4º ~/Desktop "sudo cp 79841-Lightning.so /usr/lib/usplash/
<zhanes> 5º "sudo cp -ln /your/folder/splash/79841-Lightning.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so"
<zhanes> 6º now updating kernel "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<zhanes> did?
<zhanes> 5º "sudo cp -ln /usr/lib/usplash/79841-Lightning.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so"
<zhanes> sorry /usr/lib/usplash/ is that do i mean
<zhanes> Orion777 1º lets change to this, this is a usplash prepared for ubuntu download this http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=79841&id=1&tan=20323294
<zhanes> 2º downlod it to you desktop folder
<zhanes> 3º After downloaded you will extract the archive with karchiver to Desktop too
<zhanes> 4º ~/Desktop "sudo cp 79841-Lightning.so /usr/lib/usplash/
<zhanes> 5º "sudo cp -ln /usr/lib/usplash/79841-Lightning.so /etc/alternatives/usplash-artwork.so"
<nicklas_> you cant use ark?
<zhanes> 6º now updating kernel "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<Orion777> it said cannot create link, no such file or directory
<zhanes> restart the steps
<zhanes> Orion777 1º lets change to this, this is a usplash prepared for ubuntu download this http://www.kde-look.org/content/download.php?content=79841&id=1&tan=20323294
<zhanes> DOWNLOAD THE CORRECT ARCHIVE
<zhanes> 2º downlod it to you desktop folder
<zhanes> ~/Desktop
<zhanes> 3º After downloaded you will extract the archive with karchiver to Desktop too
<Orion777> why can't I use ark?
<zhanes> archive must be 79841-Lightning.so.bz2
<zhanes> ark can't extract this archive
<Orion777> oh...
<zhanes> so only for this reason ;-)
<Orion777> kpackagekit doesn't recognize anything called karchiver
<zhanes> did untill here?
<zhanes> "sudo apt-get install karchiver"
<Orion777> did that, it says it couldn't find the package
<zhanes> have you medibuntu installed in you sources.list?
<Orion777> no
<Orion777> but I installed medibuntu
<zhanes> oh, this is the reasojn
<Orion777> whats the medibuntu source address?
<zhanes> have you medibuntu in your sources.list?
<zhanes> type "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Orion777> yes I have it in my sources list
<zhanes> strange, karchiver must be in repositories
<Orion777> it says medibuntu(source) ubuntu 9.10 koala free non-free
<Orion777> in the source list
<zhanes> well, your ark can uncompress the file?
<zhanes> cause karchiver isn't more in distribution
<zhanes> try ark to uncompress
<Orion777> it did uncompress the file but it named it ark(numbers).so
<zhanes> if ark can't uncompress the archive, i will give to you another way
<zhanes> very strange, ark is a stupid program
<zhanes> try this command: bunzip 79841-Lightning.so.bz2
<Orion777> zhanes, wait, I see medibuntu source listed in kpackagekit but not in cat /etc/apt/sources
<Orion777> how do I add it to my source list?
<zhanes> cat is a command to print your text archive cat /etc/apt/sources.list does to print in screen your complete source list
<Orion777> I mean what is the address
<Orion777> yes, medibuntu isn't on it
<zhanes> so if medibuntu is in your source list you will can see them
<zhanes> use that command
<zhanes> try this command: bunzip 79841-Lightning.so.bz2
<zhanes> ~/Desktop bunzip 79841-Lightning.so.bz2
<Orion777> I said medibuntu isn't on my source list
<Orion777> how do I add it..what is the address
<zhanes> later, before lets install your boot screen
<zhanes> use that command
<zhanes> ~/Desktop bunzip 79841-Lightning.so.bz2
<zhanes> ~/Desktop is be in Desktop folder in shell
<zhanes> where you downloaded the file
<Orion777> bunzip : command not found
<Orion777> it says I can get packages for funzip, gunzip, unzip, ebunzip, runzip
<Orion777> ebunzip is in eb-utils package
<zhanes> ~/Desktop bzip2 79841-Lightning.so.bz2
<zhanes> change bunzip to bzip2
<zhanes> ~/Desktop bzip2 -d 79841-Lightning.so.bz2
<zhanes> did?
<zhanes> bzip2 -d 79841-Lightning.so.bz2
<zhanes> have you bzip2 installed?
<zhanes> if not "sudo apt-get install bzip2"
<Orion777> sudo cp -ln /usr/lib/usplash/79841-Lightning.so /etc/alternative/usplash-artwork.so
<Orion777> returns "no such file or directory"
<zhanes> did?
<zhanes> oh
<zhanes> did you uncompressed the archive?
<Orion777> yes and the 79841-Lightning.so file is in the right directory now
<Orion777> yes
<zhanes> bzip2 -d 79841-Lightning.so.bz2
<Orion777> and moved it correctly
<zhanes> 4º ~/Desktop "sudo cp 79841-Lightning.so /usr/lib/usplash/
<zhanes> do it
<zhanes> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Orion777> orion@Orion:~/Desktop$ sudo cp -ln /usr/lib/usplash/79841-Lightning.so /etc/alternative/usplash-artwork.so
<Orion777>           cp: cannot create link `/etc/alternative/usplash-artwork.so': No such file or directory
<Orion777> ok I changed alternative to alternatives and it worked
<Orion777> now I restart computer?
<zhanes> 4º ~/Desktop "sudo cp 79841-Lightning.so /usr/lib/usplash/
<zhanes> do it first
<Orion777> yes, did that and did the next part, it all worked now
<zhanes> alrith
<zhanes> 6º now updating kernel "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<Orion777> now update ramdisk?
<zhanes> yeah
<zhanes> to you Orion777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/338382/
<Orion777> k brb
<nicklas_> Iggy Pop :-D
<zhanes> TO PEOPLES THAT WANT TO CHANGE USPLASH BOOT SCREEN, SEE HERE http://paste.ubuntu.com/338382/
<Orion777> was that a usplash boot animation?
<Orion777> I mean can usplash run non-usplash ones?
<Orion777> its cool but it run very laggy, like frame by frame like I'm on a 286
<Orion777> with a 10 year old video card
<Orion777> more like 15 years old
<zhanes> lol
<zhanes> you can change to other more simple
<zhanes> by that method
<Orion777> sigh, nothing is working anymore
<zhanes> nothing works? how?
<Orion777> do only usplash themes work for usplash?
<zhanes> choose other in kde-look
<zhanes> but is need to be a usplsah ubuntu theme
<zhanes> but is need to be a usplash ubuntu theme
<zhanes> u(buntu)splash
<Orion777> so they have to be usplash themes?
<Orion777> in the usplash section of kde-look?
<zhanes> yeah
<Orion777> oh ok
<zhanes> cause in kde-look have themes for other distribution
<zhanes> cause in kde-look have themes for others distributions
<zhanes> and you are using kubuntu in you computer ;-)
<zhanes> lets put medibuntu in your sourcelist?
<zhanes> TO PEOPLES THAT WANT TO CHANGE USPLASH BOOT SCREEN, SEE HERE http://paste.ubuntu.com/338382/
<zhanes> TO PEOPLES THAT WANT TO CHANGE USPLASH BOOT SCREEN, SEE HERE http://paste.ubuntu.com/338382/
<zhanes> to Orion777 Are you here?
<zhanes> Orion777: Are you here?
<Orion777> yes
<zhanes> well, let's go!
<zhanes> 1º "sudo apt-get install mc"
<zhanes> 2º "sudo mcedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<zhanes> 3º press page down till the end of document
<zhanes> 4º add this line: deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free
<zhanes> 4º add this line: "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free"
<zhanes> 5º press F2 to save the file then F10 to exit
<zhanes> 6º "sudo apt-get update"
<zhanes> Orion777: Did?
<zhanes> disconected?
<lordganesh> mozilla can't download anything ,,any help
<Orion111> yeah, will that pastebin link you put always be online?
<Orion111> I bookmarked it
<davidjheinrich> hi all
<davidjheinrich> does anyone here know how to add ~/bin to the path the sudo command uses?
<lars__> hi, im using the kubuntu netbook edition 9.1; is there anyway of disabling the auto hiding taskbar\system tray?
<zhanes> yeah, will be always on line
<zhanes> just change the archive that you want to use in future! ;-)
<zhanes> 1º "sudo apt-get install mc"
<zhanes> 2º "sudo mcedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<zhanes> 3º press page down till the end of document
<zhanes> 4º add this line: "deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ karmic free non-free"
<zhanes> 5º press F2 to save the file then F10 to exit
<zhanes> 6º "sudo apt-get update"
<zhanes> did?
<zhanes> Orion111: did?
<Orion111> its mc?
<Orion111> oh, ok
<phantomSV> how do i install firefox in kubuntu?
<phantomSV> graphically
<zhanes> phantomSV: Trought adept
<phantomSV> thats not graphically
<zhanes> Orion111: If you do all, past here the error.
<zhanes> what is graphically to you?
<phantomSV> synaptic
<zhanes> so run synapic and then click in firefox in session Status, not installed
<rstob911> phantomSV: there is a install firefox if you go to start system thn configuration i believe
<Orion111> K menu, (applications)Internet, Install firefox browser I believe
<zhanes> Orion111: If you do all, past here the error.
<phantomSV> there is no install or anyhting
<phantomSV> :(
<zhanes> whats the matter?
<kavurt> phantomSV: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<phantomSV> 9.10
<rstob911> click on the desktop select run then type install firefox
<Orion111> it can't save the new to the sources list because its a protected file
<zhanes> have you used sudo?
<kavurt> phantomSV: K Menu>applications>internet>mozilla firefox browser installer
<phantomSV> this is weird
<phantomSV> how i check what kubuntu version i installed?
<phantomSV> bbl
<kavurt> phantomSV: uname -a
<zhanes> Orion111: having someone problem?
<zhanes> Orion111: having someone problem?
<Orion111> things are good, brb
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<FloodBotK3> Kariola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH   IKONIA IS A BITCH
<luux> LMAO!! first time I see a female trolling
<luux> Kariola: calm down
<luux> Kariola: what's the matter sweetheart?
<Kariola> luux: you are the bitch
<Kariola> ikonia: fuck you bitch
<luux> why are you angry at her?
<Kariola> ikonia: YOU ARE A MOTHERFUCKER
<Kariola> is ikonia a woman?
<Kariola> :D
<Kariola> triplelol
<luux> oh c'mon we can resolve this in better ways.
<Kariola> ok
<Kariola> just repeat with me once
<Kariola> IKONIA IS A BITCH
<FloodBotK3> Kariola: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luux> Kariola: is THAT time of the month?
<Kariola> dont mock me
<Kariola> just do it
<luux> naah
<Kariola> <luux> Kariola: what's the matter sweetheart?
<Kariola> aarrgggh
<luux> I don't got that vocabulary
<Kariola> ikonia: talk to me
<Kariola> ikonia: i dont want to break up with you
<luux> Kariola: you got a connection issues
<IkoniaISaMotherf> IkoniaISaBITCH
<luux> IkoniaISaMotherf: what did she do to you?
<IkoniaISaMotherf> she refused to take me a blowjob
<luux> oh you are a guy?
<IkoniaISaMotherf> no i am a trans
<luux> and u use kubuntu
<rstob911> this is not the place
<luux> ?
<luux> hey,
<luux> I didn't do anything.
<IkonaISbitch> transes use kubuntu
<IkonaISbitch> thats right
<IkonaISbitch> straight men use arch
<luux> lol dowloading Chacra as we speak
<IkonaISbitch> luux:
<IkonaISbitch> luux: chakra rules
<IkonaISbitch> btw arch isnt too hard to install manually
 * luux uses gentoo
<IkoniaISaBITCH> luux: mm
<IkoniaISaBITCH> so give it a try
<IkoniaISaBITCH> btw i think arch is more bleeding edge than gentoo
<IkoniaISaBITCH> look at oswatershed
<luux> yes imma boot chackra inside a VM
<supert0nes> i switched and never looked back
<IkoniaISaBITCH> supert0nes: to what
<luux> I don't use gentoo cuz its bleeding edginess.
<supert0nes> i never get that sad feeling every six months that everything will go to hell
<supert0nes> arch/kdemod
<luux> mm.. kde is better in arch than in kubuntu?
<supert0nes> plus the arch bootup/performance is amazing
<supert0nes> kde in arch is more like standard kde
<supert0nes> kubuntu ads their own flair sometimes
<supert0nes> adds*
<IkoniaISaBITCH> luux:
<luux> IkoniaISaBITCH: your connection supcs
<IkoniaISaBITCH> what would you do
<IkoniaISaBITCH> if your girl ikonia
<luux> bout what?
<IkoniaISaBITCH> didnt blowjob you
<IkoniaISaBITCH> and had a problem if you cummed in her ass
<luux> IkoniaISaBITCH: she ain't here so stop it.
<IkoniaISaBITCH> would you be just angry?
<IkoniaISaBITCH> luux: man i am crazy about her
<IkoniaISaBITCH> cant stop it
<IkoniaISaBITCH> sweet ikonia
<IkoniaISaBITCH> just talk to me
<luux> perhaps resolve it in a more diplomatic way.
<luux> buy her some chocolate sit her down set the mood and discuss things.
<IkoniaISaBITCH> there is a trick
<IkoniaISaBITCH> let me tell you a story
<IkoniaISaBITCH> Once there was a man who wanted to have anal sex with his wife but she didnt want to
<IkoniaISaBITCH> so he traveled to africa to an almighty voodoo magician
<luux> also you can send PM rather than flooding the chat.
<IkoniaISaBITCH> luux: dont worry
<IkoniaISaBITCH> the magician said hmm it can be done , but you need to gather some things and compine them together
<IkoniaISaBITCH> and the potion give it to her
<luux> oO
<luux> that's it?
<IkoniaISaBITCH> he said ok
<IkoniaISaBITCH> first travel to asia and get a kind of a special spider
<IkoniaISaBITCH> we need its legs
<IkoniaISaBITCH> then to antartica to get some penguin wings
<luux> lol
<IkoniaISaBITCH> need them too
<IkoniaISaBITCH> then go to latin america to get some bat wings
<IkoniaISaBITCH> then travel to austalia for some kangaroo skin
<luux> alright
<IkoniaISaBITCH> travel to easter island to get a piece of those rocks
<IkoniaISaBITCH> the man excited did ALL THIS
<IkoniaISaBITCH> it took him about 15 years to gather all this
<IkoniaISaBITCH> mix them
<IkoniaISaBITCH> then he got back to the old voodoo mage in africa
<IkoniaISaBITCH> and asked him
<IkoniaISaBITCH> whats next
<IkoniaISaBITCH> The mage told him
<FloodBotK3> IkoniaISaBITCH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luux> aha
<IkoniaISaBITCH> Now you need to listen very carefully, make a potion out of all this
<IkoniaISaBITCH> and place it beside the bed you both sleep in
<IkoniaISaBITCH> on a table
<IkoniaISaBITCH> then tell her
<JontheEchidna> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<IkoniaISaBITCH> hey honey
<IkoniaISaBITCH> can you bring me the glass to drink
<IkoniaISaBITCH> and when is does
<IkoniaISaBITCH> get behind her and BAAAM
<IkoniaISaBITCH> !
<luux> cmon hurry before you get banned.
<IkoniaISaBITCH> He managed to have anal sex
<IkoniaISaBITCH> when see turned to give him the glass of the potion
<IkoniaISaBITCH> :D
<luux> lame
<IkoniaISaBITCH> hahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha
<IkoniaISaBITCH>  HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR 
<IkoniaISaBITCH> HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR
<IkoniaISaBITCH>  HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR     HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR HAR
<FloodBotK3> IkoniaISaBITCH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JontheEchidna> yey
 * JontheEchidna pats FloodBotK3
<luux> finally
<supert0nes> nalioth++
<anthony> hi. can anyone say how to import my windows driver for my wireless card in kde?
<rstob911> Guest62596: what is your card broadcom
<Guest62596> rstob911:  my card is a realtek, and i have my driver, and have used ndiswrapper in gnome, but switched to kubuntu
<Guest62596> is there a GUI for this sort of thing in kde?
<rstob911> Guest62596: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25074.html
<rstob911> Guest62596: that is for kubuntu
<Guest62596> rstob911: don't have an active connection of the machine, will i have to be online?
<rstob911> just a minute let me boot up kubuntu in a vm so i dont mess mine up
<Guest62596> rstob911: thanks a ton!
<rstob911> Guest62596: can you go to system settings then network settings and is the wireless greyed out
<Guest62596> rstob911: just a sec
<Guest62596> rstob911: no, not greyed out
<rstob911> ok click on that and see what your choices are there
<Guest62596> rstob911: it shows my network/ says 9 hours ago (installed over linux mint)
<rstob911> can you connect to it
<Guest62596> rstob911: i assumed it wasn't connecting automatically as specified, because the driver would now be missing
<Guest62596> rstob911: what else can i do to connect to it? am i not clicking the right button?
<rstob911> just one sec
<Guest62596> rstob911: the network has no password/ is unsecured
<rstob911> click on the wireless then delete the one there then add
<Guest62596> rstob911: now wireless is greyed out after i deleted that one
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rstob911> Guest62596: ok ndiswrapper is installed by default i believe
<Guest62596> rstob911: in gnome, there is a GUI/ how do i access it in kde?
<rstob911> just a minute its not installed by default
<rstob911> do you have a nic and connect from your hub install ndiswrapper then all you have to do is right click on the desktop run command and type ndiswrapper
<GungaDin> Where can I get devel packages (apt) for kde >= 4.3?
<Guest62596> rstob911: thanks a bunch for all your help.  i will try again later when i can get a wired connection!  Thanks again
<GungaDin> Where can I get devel packages (apt) for kde >= 4.3?
<Bsims> my microphone stopped working after recient updates any ideas all I get is loud static
<amici> Microphone  Guy  this might fix problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385739
<snarkster> is there a bug in the kde version of jockey
<snarkster> its not installing my video driver.
<Orion777> hey all
<Query> Orion777: hey Orion777
<Orion777> hi query, do you know why I can't move a widget?
<Query> yeah i know
<Query> because it is fixed to panel Orion777
<snarkster> locked?
<Query> yeah it is locked
<Orion777> no
<Query> right klick it
<Query> yes
<Orion777> yeah
<Orion777> even when I open panel settings I still can't move it
<Orion777> anyway, even when it was in the right position it would revert back on restart
<Query> Orion777: u r mad
<Orion777> sigh
<root_> ls
<root_> ls
<root_> ls
<FloodBotK2> root_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<what> what?
<Orion777> hi what
<root_> Orion777: where is Flannel
<root_> ls
<why> oreomasta, what is flannel?
<root_> oreomasta: why flanne,.
<Query> oreomasta: who is flannel?
<root_> Query: is Flannel
<Query> nopw
<ubuntu_vs_kubunt> Query, what are why?
<root_> fysaen: u r a BOT
<Query> !kick root_
<root_> Orion777: KUBUNTU IS windows
<ubuntu_vs_kubunt> root_, what are you?
<Query> kubuntu is vista
<ubuntu_vs_kubunt> Orion777, robot
<Query> who is windows?
<Windows> ubuntu_vs_kubunt: i am windows
<Windows> Orion777: A BOT
<ubuntu_vs_kubunt> WINDOWS 7 ROCKS
<Query> i am a bot you foolish pot
<Query> फक
<Seven> Seven: Where is BOT
<Seven> ?
<Orion777> stfu
<Orion777> idiots
<Seven> ls
<Seven> ls
<FloodBotK2> Seven: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seven> ls
<Vista> ls
<Vista> cd
<ubuntu_vs_kubunt> what is this?
<Seven> dir
<Vista> cd /usr/etc/kubuntu/vista
<Seven> cd /tmp/Orion77
<Vista> फक यु
<ubuntu_vs_kubunt> idiot?
<Seven> rm -Rf /dev/Orion777/brain01
<i_luv_cock> my_boss, yes myboss
<my_boss> yeah yeahmy cocker
<Seven> YES YES
<my_boss> no no
<don> I AM DON
<islington> Vista: nice idea!
<Orion777> yes, all you're doing is flooding
<Orion777> this is a support room, not a teenager idiot room
<Orion777> lol, you're all one person anyway
<Orion777> rootninja
<r00t_ninja> ?
<Orion777> first of all, we need a real op because all that have been here are pranksters flooding
<Orion777> using like 10 nicks
<i_is_broke> Orion777, try this
<i_is_broke> !ops | flooding
<ubottu> flooding: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<maco> i_is_broke: what?
<i_is_broke> maco, scroll up and see.
<Orion777> wow, its a list of nicknames
<maco> none of those people are in here anymore
<i_is_broke> ah sorry
<Orion777> rootninja, I do have a query
<GuardabosqueS> good nigh
<r00t_ninja> yea?
<naiad> is there any media player that i can enqueue folders in dolphin from a smb share/
<naiad> or drag and drop folders
<Orion777> I have a fancy tasks widget on the left of my panel but I cannot move it(unlocked)
<Orion777> even when I could move it, on restart it reverted back to the old position, how to fix this?
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: you will have to right click on it close it and then add it again
<GuardabosqueS> i want to connect irc.mindforce.org , but I cant   Its the fist time i use Quassel
<Orion777> it will not remove
<Orion777> do I have to kill and recreate panel?
<r00t_ninja> even when you right click it?
<Orion777> yes, I right click, say remove, and it does nothing
<r00t_ninja> weird ive never encountered that
<Orion777> so I can recreate panel from scratch?
<Orion777> and then set sessions to start with empty session?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<Orion777> and then change session the last login the next time around?
<Orion777> to
<Orion777> or will leaving it on empty session settings suffice
<Orion777> long term I mean
<r00t_ninja> the panel is not affected by your seesions
<Orion777> then, why does the position of fancy tasks always revert back to wrong position?
<Orion777> like it isn't remembering the change
<Orion777> is it corrupt?
<r00t_ninja> maybe
<Orion777> k, let me try this, ty
<knux889> hello
<knux889> anyone out there?
<japa> I am
<knux889> what is this
<japa> it's the kubuntu IRC channel
<japa> most people come here to get help
<knux889> how do you get to other channels?
<tmbg> kubuntu 9.10, firefox 3.5.5, flash 10.0.42.34, soundblaster live! 5.1. sound works, but not in flash. google wasn't very helpful so far. anyone with other ideas?
<Orion777> rootninja, k, it worked..also, I want karchiver but it doesn't show up in kpackagekit, its in the "other software" source list, still doesn't work
<tmbg> knux889: in irc? most clients it is just by typing "/join #channelname" without the quotes
<Orion777> knux889, type /join #channel_name
<Orion777> for instance, /join #ubuntu or /join #kde
<knux889> oh ok i get it
<knux889> i just started this
<Orion777> anyone know an archive app similar in quality to karchiver?
<Orion777> that I don't have to add a new source for
<Orion777> I mean one that does many formats
<tmbg> 7zip?
<tmbg> p7zip-full - 7z and 7za file archivers with high compression ratio
<tmbg> p7zip-rar - non-free rar module for p7zip
<naiad> can anyone point me to some documentation on adding custom commands to right click context menus in dolphin?
<Orion777> 7zip works in linux?
<tmbg> Orion777: sure
<tmbg> I don't know of a gui version though or even if p7zip contains a gui (only started using it yesterday)
<Orion777> well, ark support multiple formats but it changes the name of the file for some reason
<tmbg> it seems that 'ark' supports quite a lot of formats, and is gui
<tmbg> yeah
<tmbg> changes when you extract?
<Orion777> yes
<tmbg> I haven't paid much attention
<Orion777> hmm, 7zip isn't a gui
<lars__> hi, im using the kubuntu netbook edition 9.1; is there anyway of disabling the auto hiding of the taskbar\system tray?
<tmbg> Orion777: right, I covered that a few minutes ago
<tmbg> I just tested ark, it isn't changing my file names. could you elaborate on that problem maybe?
<Orion777> hmm, maybe I didn't use it right
<japa> there's always the rediculous route
<Orion777> wow, xarchiver is an awesome gui like 7zip
<japa> (something in wine)
<Orion777> its gui and supports like 15 formats
<tmbg> including .7z?
<tmbg> I <3 7z. does just about everything the other ones do, and is completely free
<Orion777> yes, including 7z
<tmbg> nice
<Orion777> xarchiver is free and supports ever format in gui
<Orion777> brb
<Orion777> although I believe command line archiver might be more powerful cause it can extract to root(protected) folders right?
<Orion777> gui usually can't save to root folders
<japa> yes it can
<tmbg> yeah it should be able to if you ran it as root
<japa> ^
<tmbg> would have been nice if there was a linux gui for 7zip, since then I'd have a single gui archiver that worked in any OS I used with any format. (xarchiver is linux only it seems)
<Orion777> so I type sudo xarchiver in terminal(at root)?
<tmbg> if you want it to run as root, that's one way to do it
<Orion777> everytime I do that it says error but then loads the app
<japa> your can also use the run menu
<tmbg> K -> run -> kdesu xarchiver
<Orion777> many apps I run at root say cannot open some directory
<tmbg> probably a conflict of you not running X as root. kdesu should get around that
<Orion777> same error
<tmbg> nfi then
<Orion777> same error
<r00t_ninja> the archiver can use 7zip as a backup
<r00t_ninja> install p7zip
<Orion777> (xarchiver:3089): GVFS-RemoteVolumeMonitor-WARNING **: cannot open directory : file or directory doesn't exit
<Orion777> exist
<r00t_ninja> why are you using xarchiver>
<r00t_ninja> ?
<Orion777> I used ark but it changes the name of the file in bzip2
<r00t_ninja> ?
<r00t_ninja> when you create an archive?
<Orion777> anyway, how to use ark gui so it can extract to root(protected) folders?
<Orion777> I've noticed gui apps don't usually save to root folders
<Orion777> such as kate for instance
<r00t_ninja> thats because you shouldnt
<r00t_ninja> unless editing a config file
<r00t_ninja> then you should run the command with kdesudo
<Orion777> such as kdesudo mcedit path/file?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<Orion777> k
<Orion777> so ark is sufficient? I install p7zip and then it is sufficient?
<tmbg> err yeah whoops. kdesudo is what I was trying ot think of earlier, not kdesu. desu on the brain lol
<Orion777> is there a need for anti-virus/spyware in kubuntu?
<islington> In what ppa is kde 4.4 b1 being built? anyone know?
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: not really
<Orion777> k
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: just try not to install packages from untrusted sources
<r00t_ninja_> Orion777: i know people have posted malicious scripts and such on gnome-look
<maco> it was a deb, actually
<maco> dont install packages you dont trust
<maco> basic guideline: dont install packages that arent from official sources (ie. the official ubuntu repositories, medibuntu, and the kubuntu team's ppas)
<Orion777> what about torrents, do trojans etc affect linux?
<maco> of course you can make a trojan for linux
<maco> its worms and viruses that aren uncommon
<maco> a trojan is *just* social engineering
<Orion777> ok well do windows viruses/worms/trojans affect linux?
<maco> its simply "I claim that this software does FOO and is safe" when it isnt safe. thats ALL trojan means.
<maco> no, windows ones do not
<Orion777> k, ty
<Orion777> the only thing clam av came up with so far was a possible virus in a ksplash theme
<maco> have a look at the theme then
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: most likely a false positive though
<Orion777> I quarantined it
<maco> and check to see if theres any code in it
<Orion777> anyway, most of the themes don't work anyway hehe
<r00t_ninja> there probably for older versions
<Orion777> is there a skinnable irc client?
<Orion777> quassel doesn't work for some reason..I like Xchat but just wondering if there's one that looks nice
<maco> quassel doesnt work?
<maco> i dont know any that can be skinned separately from your theme
<r00t_ninja> konversation maybe
<maco> unless you use irssi....that can have its own themes within your terminal
<Orion777> no, it won't show nicknames or anything I type and cuts off peoples words..
<Orion777> this is even with the right settings
<islington> screenshot plz
<Orion777> irssi is not a gui?
<maco> wont show nicknames...is that column too small maybe?
<r00t_ninja> you can drag each tab longer
<maco> no irssi is a terminal app
<r00t_ninja> i mean column
<Orion777> no the column is big but empty
<maco> freaky bug. plz file
<maco> im off to bed now. night all
<Orion777> anyway, maybe if I reinstall it
<maco> try with a a new user
<maco> might be a broken template theme thingy for your user
<Orion777> panel isn't letting me remove widgets(unlocked) anyone know what this means?
<funcrush> sometimes, I can't copy text in my konsole! anybody has same problem or help me?
<alexander> any ideas why i cant send files from my mobile via bluetooth?
<areichman> funcrush: konsole is really weird about copying text. A lot of common keyboard shortcuts don't work there. Have you tried ctrl+shift+insert?
<areichman> funcrush: or ctrl+shift+v?
<funcrush> areichman: sure,
<funcrush> areichman: ctrl+sh+c
<funcrush> areichman: well, i want to copy some text in konsole to other program like kate
<areichman> funcrush: when I try it on mine, it's being pasted to the clipboard correctly and going into kate just fine. Does your clipboard pick up the text after ctrl+shift_c?
<funcrush> areichman: maybe no, clipboard can't pick it up
<areichman> funcrush: I don't know what to tell you then. Maybe it's something that was fixed after 4.3 was released (I'm running svn) but it works perfectly on mine
<funcrush> areichman: but text in other program like firefox, clipboard pick up the text correctly
<funcrush> areichman: I selected some text in konsole and press the keys ctrl+shift+c
<areichman> does it work when you right click and hit copy?
<areichman> maybe it's just the keyboard shortcut that doesn't work
<funcrush> it doesn't work
<funcrush> areichman: anyway thank u for ur helping!!
<doktoreas> anyone using facebook plugin for kopete?
<areichman> doktoreas: that hasn't been released yet, has it?
<doktoreas> areichman: I found it on packages manager
<Tm_T> areichman: there's one available
<Tm_T> doktoreas: what about it?
<doktoreas> Tm_T: I can recive messages but I can't see any friends online
<doktoreas> friends who are online in the web chat
<Tm_T> doktoreas: hmm, which version of facebook plugin you are using?
<areichman> doktoreas: you don't happen to know where the code for it is, do you? If it's in kde's svn I'd like to try and compile it
<Tm_T> areichman: not in svn, in git
<doktoreas> Tm_T: 0.1.4-0
<Tm_T> areichman: http://github.com/dmacvicar/kopete-facebook
<Tm_T> doktoreas: hmm, let's see
<doktoreas> thx Tm_T
<Tm_T> doktoreas: you see your contacts as offline? or you don't have contacts?
<doktoreas> Tm_T: I don't have contact
<doktoreas> but I can recive messages
<Tm_T> doktoreas: hmm, then add those contacts (:
<doktoreas> ah I thought it would fetch my contacts :)
<Tm_T> doktoreas: I don't know, apparently doesn't in your case atleast
<doktoreas> Tm_T: adding just one made all the contact apper :)
<doktoreas> thx for the help
<ilter> Hello. I'm using kubuntu 9.10. I want to change root directory on kde but i doesn't allow me. How can make my account as a root?
<ElGuyo> Why do you want to change your KDE root directory?
<ilter> oopss sorry i mean i want to change a file on root directory.
<ilter> for example under /etc
<Vroomfondle> kdesudo kate /etc/myfile
<ElGuyo> yeah, or just sud
<ilter> from terminal?
<ElGuyo> sudo
<ElGuyo> yes
<ilter> hmm .. i know it but i mean i want to be as a root on kde for my all operations. Because i don't want to go terminal for my all operations. is there a way for this?
<ElGuyo> um that would be a bad idea security wise. Anythng you need to modify routinely should prolly be owned by your user
<shankly> hi guys
<shankly> i'm looking for a kde svn ppa, like neon
<ElGuyo> i mean you could use su and then everything you did in that terminal till you exited would be as root, but I don't know of a way to default login as root
<shankly> someone knows if there's something like that?
<ElGuyo> sorry shankly, no idea
<shankly> ElGuyo: thank you
<jepong> hello... do someone here knows hos to share wifi connection in kubuntu 9.10?
<ElGuyo> share how? like one computer has wi-fi access and you want to bridge it to another computer?
<jepong> like instant wifi hotspot
<ElGuyo> ah
<jepong> i have my netbook on LAN and i want to share the coonection to a mobile device
<jepong> is that possible?
<ElGuyo> yes
<jepong> how?
<ElGuyo> try this thread
<ElGuyo> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/howto-bridge-wireless-and-wired-network-interfaces-369455/
<jepong> thanks!
<ElGuyo> i think that should get you going, you need to get a dhcp server and whatnot going on your wlan first though
<jepong> i saw this article but this for ubuntu/gnome... http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/share-you-internet-wirelessly-on-ubuntu/
<ElGuyo> yeah, the one i gave you is mainly terminal stuff. also try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router
<bigbrovar> jepong: am not sure if that would work witj kde frontend for network manager
<bigbrovar> with*
<ElGuyo> actually the link i just gave you is prolly more comprehensive
<jepong> ok thanks ElGuyo
<ct529> how do you get involved in project timelord?
<oliver__> lol
<gorgonizer> Any news on the KDE 4.4 Beta 1 packages?
<stefan_> yeah - good question. it seems all packages are in staging now
<shankly> so, when we could install it?
<Guest63332> yadayadayadayada
<LittleFatManWhoS> shsh
<xandermann> Hallo!
<nicklas_> hey :-)
<xandermann> Is this an German IRC?
<ikonia> !de | xandermann
<ubottu> xandermann: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xandermann> Danke!
<nicklas_> yo
<JediMaster> Anyone have any idea why my audio would stop working? Never normally have a problem, but today after booting I'm not getting any audio, in system settings->multimedia, if I test the main audio device  (HDA NVidia (AD198x Analog)) I get:  The Audio Playback Device HDA NVidia (AD198x Analog) does not work, falling back to playback/recording through  pulse audio
<JediMaster> I am however getting the "pc speaker" style beeps through my speakers, just nothing else as far as I can see.
<zorael> JediMaster: volumes in alsamixer all look ok?
<JediMaster> zorael, aye, only the mic channel is muted, the rest are at 100%
<zorael> JediMaster: Try 'speaker-test -twav -c2' and see if it spouts any errors (or actually tries to play sound)
<kobus_> Does anybody else get the window/app "Change you GTK style" when switching between applications with Alt+Tab. And if you close the window the KDE crash handler pops up
<JediMaster> zorael, no errors, it's going through front left/right many times
<JediMaster> zorael, but no audio
<zorael> JediMaster: Well, if it was merely a volume setting, then KDE shouldn't have complained ("device does not work, falling back" etc). You could try the speaker-test command from a recovery console without KDE running, I guess, to see if KDE/X/running process is what's causing it
<JediMaster> yeah, good idea
<Guest84250> how can i get drivers for ATI mobility readon hd 4570 for kubunt
<phill> Any experts in the house that might be able to help with networking and internet sharing?
<Guest84250> how can i get drivers for ATI mobility readon hd 4570 for kubunt
<Guest84250> how can i get drivers for ATI mobility readon hd 4570 for kubunt
<Guest84250> how can i get drivers for ATI mobility readon hd 4570 for kubunt
<FloodBotK1> Guest84250: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nicklas_> Guest84250: witk kde-jockey?
<nicklas_> did he get banned now?
<nicklas_> i meant jockey-kde sorry
<Ranarama> Says that it removed the ban shortly after, so I think not
<phill> Come on guys... Anybody that can help?
<amit> help me plz
<Guest22965> how can i get drivers for ATI mobility readon hd 4570 for kubuntu
<Ranarama> Using anonine's VPN tunnel in Windows, any guides on how to set up such a thing in Kubuntu?
<andres_> hola algien habla español
<tsimpson> !es | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Juanin> Necesito ayuda con mi laptop y el sonido en los altavoces. Alguien puede ayudarme?
<crissi^> hello
<crissi^> i have a problem with karmic and cups
<phill> This IRC is as helpful as a rock
<crissi^> after updating cups it wont print with my samsung clp-510 wich uses the splix driver... i can add the printer fine via webif but printing stoppes every time with an error
<crissi^> any issues with cups known?
<cjae> what is the video tools paclage that includes ffmpeg?
<crissi^> cjae: http://kubuntuguide.org/
<crissi^> :)
<crissi^> http://kubuntuguide.org/Karmic#FFMPEG_video_.2F_audio_conversion
<cjae> <crissi^  I know I could have done it via sudo aptitude install ffmpeg but I thought there was a a/v package it was included with
 * cjae thought maybe some of the other tools would come in handy later
<cjae> eg. build essentials package gives all  the tools needed to compile apps orrr kernels
<vbgunz> after installing the following, is a reboot necessary to use the kernel? linux-headers-2.6.31-16 linux-headers-2.6.31-16-generic linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic linux-libc-dev ?
<JediMaster> vbgunz, yes
<JediMaster> vbgunz, linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic is the kernel and the one that needs the reboot
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<YellowIndie> Help me people, I wanna change my monitor to default 1400x900 but this size  doesn't shows up in System>Preferences>Display. I tried <xrandr addmode output VGA 1400x900> but its not working.
<funcrush> what do u use ur cable for monitor? dvi? or vga?
<YellowIndie> VGA
<YellowIndie> funcrush : VGA
<funcrush> well, what is ur graphic card?
<funcrush> nvidia or radeon?
<funcrush> is ur monitor is CRT? or LCD?
<YellowIndie> LCD
<YellowIndie> I don know nvida or radeon
<funcrush> well i had a similar problem
<YellowIndie> then how did you sort it out ?
<funcrush> and then, i change the cable vga to dvi
<YellowIndie> But I don have a dvi cable :-(
<funcrush> i don't know the solution exactly
<funcrush> hm..
<YellowIndie> Yesterday, the same live disk was working with 1400x900 resolution
<funcrush> program > system > hardware driver
<funcrush> the program will find a driver u have
<YellowIndie> program or prefernces
<YellowIndie> *preferences
<funcrush> i mean program tab
<funcrush> jockey-kde
<funcrush> u can run with cmd, jockey-kde
<YellowIndie> Opps, I'm in the wrong channel, I have ubuntu
<funcrush> ah..
<funcrush> i don't know unbuntu well
<funcrush> u can get some help in ubuntu channel
<Guest12832> Hello fellow Kubuntu users
<BluesKaj> hi Guest12832
<Guest34094> I have a question/ problem after last update
<Guest34094> Hi BluesKaj
<Guest34094> I am not getting this IRC stuff...I must be slow in the head
<Guest34094> where do I go for some help ?
<anand> hi
<marco___> hola
<anand> can someone help me in configuring awesome WM in kubuntu9.10
<anand> any awesome WM users ?
<Krezkey> Hi peps
<Krezkey> can anyone here help me with a Grub loader problem
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, grub2 ?
<Krezkey> yeah the boot loader
<Krezkey> not sure what version it is....come in on a update
<Krezkey> ran update on my usb kubuntu drive last night and now my main system will not boot if I unhook the usb drive
<Krezkey> I need to get it off my internal drive boot sector so I can use my windows system
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, run update-grub and see if it shows your windows partition
<Krezkey> in kpackager ?
<BluesKaj> sudo update-grub in the terminal
<Krezkey> sorry...only been messing with linux for about 2 weeks...still a big newbee
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, look in the kmenu /system/ konsole ...terminal and konsole are the same thing
<Krezkey> ok have to log in as root I guess. brb
<ghostcube> log in as root o.O
<neeku> hi
<Aki__> hi
<neeku> i'm ordering linux some DVDs (since they're on sale on the website! :D) for kubuntu, should i get 32 bit or 64?
<neeku> is 64 still buggy or problematic with some apps?
<Vroomfondle> neeku: I find it perfectly stable
<BluesKaj> neeku, if you have a 64bit cpu , order the 64bit , ..i have it and everything runs fine
<ghostcube> 64 bit rules here
<neeku> BlueEagle, yeah i do, but i've always been using 32bit OSs on it
<neeku> really? you all recommend it? :)
<ghostcube> yep
<neeku> hmm
<Aki__> can someone help me?
<neeku> 9.10 is the latest version, yes?
<Aki__> got problem with Ubuntu
<ghostcube> yep neeku
<ghostcube> Aki__: just ask
 * neeku has been away from ubuntu for quite a while...
<Aki__> the sound in my laptop does not always work whenever i turn on my laptop
<Aki__> i have Ultimate Edition 2.3
<neeku> can i ask something else?! :D
<neeku> why are .deb-based-distro-users are so skeptic/negative about .rpm-based ones?
<ddurham_> question about konversation
<ddurham_> anyway to have it notify me when someone else's nick is used?
<Krezkey> well BluesKaj that does not work
<Krezkey> can't seem to log in as root no way no how
<Krezkey> even at system boot says root log in not allowed
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, i wanted to know what the output was from that command, so i know which griub version we're dealing with
<NoobCp> Wow, dragging objects with my touchpad (with the button) doesn't work during this live session
<BluesKaj> err grub
<Krezkey> is shows my internal in the file manager. if that helps. and I can look in that drive
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, never login as "root" , use your password , it gives you root permissions
<BluesKaj> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<caspian> i'm new here, can i ask how to join channel
<Krezkey> then why can't I run update-grub. keeps telling me I must run as root ?
<BluesKaj> sudo gives you root permission
<BluesKaj> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<NoobCp> /join #channelname
<Krezkey> and just where do I type that to make it work
<BluesKaj> Krezkey, so .. sudo update-grub , in the terminal
<caspian> where can i find channels
<Krezkey> like I said I am new to all this...only played wit linux 2 weeks now
<NoobCp> here, as if you're trying to say it Krezkey
<NoobCp> or in the server/status window, but anywhere works
<Vroomfondle> caspian: type "/list" but beware - it is a very big list
<BluesKaj> caspian, which channels are you looking for ...you can run !list in the server textbox
<Vroomfondle> NoobCp: you're talking to the wrong guy ;)
<Vroomfondle>  /girl
<BluesKaj> oops /list
<NoobCp> "be aware" of what :C   that's not very clear advice :D
<NoobCp> yeah, sorry
<Krezkey> ok...that works. making a list now
<NoobCp> the /join command works in all irc windows
<maco> caspian: are you using quassel?
<caspian> konversation
<Krezkey> ,,-
<caspian> i thought this was like MIRC in a way
<maco> it is
<maco> the same commands work on mirc
<ghostcube> caspian: xchat is more like mirc
<ghostcube> :D
<Krezkey> it's 2,6,31-16
<maco> and konversation, and quassel, and xchat, and irssi, and bitchx, and...
<ghostcube> but quassel is cool so far
<ghostcube> Krezkey: ok you updated youre system and did there appear an message which version of menu.lst you want to keep ?
<NoobCp> I have to say, freenode webchat is actually better than quasel in some ways
<ghostcube> and you told it the current one ?
<Krezkey> nope
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> :)
<BluesKaj> well, time to go push some snow ...BBL
<ghostcube> webchat o.O
<Krezkey> thanks Blues for your help
<NoobCp> Connecting actually works, or if not I'll know about it, and chatspace isn't littered with needless whitespace
<caspian> i have only use a linux base OS for 2 weeks now. I am wondering how did all my hardware working without installing a single driver
<caspian> ubuntu 9.10
<NoobCp> Because ubuntu knows it all?
<ghostcube> caspian: the drivers are already in the linux kernel
<Krezkey> If I can get my system back the way it was I will chat on anything...lol
<ghostcube> if not you are pushed to install them
<maco> NoobCp: freenode webchat crashes firefox on windows vista
<NoobCp> Well lots of things crash firefox, even in kubuntu.
<ghostcube> o.O
<caspian> how about graphics, i think my built-in graphics hardware is not working on its optimum performance
<NoobCp> I generally use something else whenever I can
<ghostcube> caspian: what card
<caspian> built-in asus motherboard
<Krezkey> so ghostcube. how do I get grub off my main drive so my system boots without the usb drive again
<NoobCp> Default settings in most varieties of firefox are too bizarre aswell
<maco> caspian: if its intel, it is
<ghostcube> Krezkey: whats the problem i havent followed exactly
<maco> caspian: if its nvidia or ati, then there may be better drivers available
<ghostcube> caspian: lspci will tell you what card
<BluesKaj> lspci |grep VGA
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA
<maco> BluesKaj: the space doesnt matter
<caspian> i can play dota before, they said that using wine, i can play dota. i installed dota but it is superslow
<Krezkey> I have a usb hdd I loaded kubuntu 9.10 on to learn 2 weeks ago. was working fine booting to main hdd with usb unhooked till update last night. now will not boot unless usb drive is plugged in
<caspian> i think it is because of the vga
<BluesKaj> ok ,,bbl...really have to go push the snow , now
<Krezkey> think grub update loaded on internal hdd and messed my system up
<maco> could also be that wine is slow, but it should be faster than using an emulator
<maco> caspian: search for drivers in the kickoff menu, and run that "hardware drivers" tool
<caspian> coud it be that i am using a built in graphics hardware and not a separate video card
<ghostcube> Krezkey: hmm yeah but iam not the grub guru may another one can check this better
<ghostcube> Krezkey: so you have windows too ?
<Krezkey> Ihoe so. really hate to lose all my internal stuff and reload windows. but that may not even work from what I hear.
<ghostcube> and windows is on hdd internal ubuntu on usb ?
<Vroomfondle> caspian: run the lspci command that blueskaj gave you, and tell us what it outputs
<Krezkey> yeah on internal hd. only loaded linux to usb to learn it from and see it I liked it
<ghostcube> and now the bootloader is grub on internalhdd searching for usb drive ?
<Krezkey> was working great on 2 laptops and my main system till that last update. now 1 laptop will not boot unless usb hd is plugged in.
<ghostcube> hmmm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<ghostcube> i dont know if this helps but maybe you can see anything in it
<caspian> everything i enter in the terminal is just copy and paste from forums, what is the exact syntax for lspci
<ghostcube> man lspci
<ghostcube> and you will get it :)
<Krezkey> was cool...found drivers for all 3 and worked great. till last night
<Krezkey> its not searching for usb drive. just tells me no drive found when usb is unplugged
<Vroomfondle> caspian: just type:    lspci | grep VGA      (just just "lspci" then look for the line containing VGA)
<Vroomfondle> *or just
<caspian> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 02)
<Krezkey> you know it may have been a linux image update that did the damage to now that I think of it. that updated last night also
<caspian> is there a linux manual available
<ghostcube> caspian: this wont work fine
<caspian> what do u mean
<ghostcube> s3 isnt well supported especially for 3d its bad in linux
<ghostcube> this is an windows only working chip
<JediMaster> for some reason (maybe the recent kernel upgrade) I no longer get audio, if I modprobe snd_hda_codec_realtek everything comes back to life, any ideas why it's only just started happening?
<caspian> i am sleepy now, ghostcube, can you help me understand linux more
<JediMaster> should I force it to load by adding it to /etc/modules?
<JediMaster> hmm actually now it looks like the device is busy, I restarted kdm and got the intro music, but same error about the nvidia analog audio not working
<JediMaster> and if I run "speaker-test -c2 -twav" again I'm getting: Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<NoobCp> why the hell is Okular showing me fifty sidebars without a way to remove them?
<Krezkey> can anyone else in here help me maybe ?
<JediMaster> hmm, this has fixed the audio, weird: modprobe snd_hda_codec_realtek; alsa force-reload
<Krezkey> ran update last night on my usb linux drive and now internal windows drive will not boot
<Krezkey> need to get grub off internal drive without wiping it out
<NoobCp> pardon my irritation: how the fridgemagnet can I shut down the KMess MSN client
<NoobCp> it just has to go, siabling logon/off notifications seems to be in the realm of impossibility
<rstob911> NoobCp: here is one way be very carefull though open kmess onto the desktop hit ctrl alt esc then click on the kmess window that will kill the program
<BluesKaj> right click on the app in the taslbar and choose close
<BluesKaj> taskbar
<rstob911> lol or that too
<neeku> BlueEagle, is 1gb of ram fine for x64 version?
<r00t_ninja> neeku: yes but you wont really get any benifits
<r00t_ninja> neeku: is your processor capable of 64bit?
<neeku> yeah it is, but my ram is 1GB
<r00t_ninja> you may as well stick with 32bit
<neeku> someone in another channel is saying that it won't be nice for me with 1gb of ram to use 64
<neeku> :-/ confused
<r00t_ninja> since there are a few applications such as flash that work better with 32bit
<BluesKaj> neeku 64 bit will run fine with 1G ram ..i did for along time
<BluesKaj> some ppl suffer from geekitis , the more ram the better in their opinion ...1G will work well aslong as you don't have too many media heavy apps running at once
<BluesKaj> flash works fine in 64 dbit r00t_ninja
<r00t_ninja> BluesKaj: ive heard people say they have issues
<BluesKaj> the video card has more to do with media anyway than the memory
<r00t_ninja> it could be unrelated though
<BluesKaj> anyway, I'm going back outside to push more snow
<BluesKaj> BBL
<soee> can i somehow turn off widnows shadows in 4.3.4 ?
<r00t_ninja> soee: yes
<r00t_ninja> go into system settings
<r00t_ninja> the Desktop section
<r00t_ninja> and untick Shadows
<soee> r00t_ninja: ok ill try
<soee> got it, thnx r00t_ninja
<NoobCp> What do I do to an application that cannot be shut down by direct GUI methods?
<r00t_ninja> NoobCp: remove that application as it must suck
<NoobCp> well the whole live session is wonky
<NoobCp> dragging objects and links is kaputt
<NoobCp> Also KMess works well doing what it has to
<r00t_ninja> ahh your in a live session
<r00t_ninja> so your running off a livecd?
<NoobCp> 9.10 too it should be, regional remaster, and jes, live
<NoobCp> any terminal tools to kill it?
<Vroomfondle> you can use xkill
<Vroomfondle> (run xkill, then click on the window of the program you want to kill)
<NoobCp> Nevermind, now I see the problem... alert messages buried under layers of windows. Alerts have to pop and repop!
<Antoniorunn> buonasera
<BluesKaj> !it | Antoniorunn
<ubottu> Antoniorunn: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I got a problem to poweroff my laptop after updated to KDE 4.3.4, following the announcement on the Kubuntu.org website , someone knows how to fix that problem ?
<Knux889> hey im new to this and im trying to join a forum/messege board that has a little bit of everything. whats a good one online?
<lordganesh> how to automatically mount drives
<BluesKaj> Knux889, linux forums can be helpful
<ghostcube> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<soee> is there any 'separator' widget for 4.3.4 - i mean separator for the panel
<r00t_ninja> like a spacer?
<ghostcube> lordganesh: sorry was for you
<BluesKaj> Knux889, www.linuxforums.org/
<soee> r00t_ninja: well not exactly like spacer, separator just shows verticla line witch separates some icons
<phant0m_> anyone know anything about firestarter?
<lordganesh> ghostcube: i try to edit fstab file but it is not working ..let u know i have done many times before...but it is not working now..
<phant0m_> anyone?
<BluesKaj> !firestarter
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<BluesKaj> !firewall
<phant0m_> thankyou
<BluesKaj> phant0m_, if you're behind a router on linux an firewall is just an extra useless blanket ...at work well that's a different kettle of fish :)
<ghostcube> lordganesh: hmmm mayb in karmic anything changed about modifying it
<BluesKaj> BBL , gonna finish pushing snow
<lordganesh> ghostcube: may be i have updated kernel to Linux 2.6.31-16-generic causing problem
<ghostcube> shouldnt do any harm
<ghostcube> bbl
<phant0m_> blueskaj: what i really would like to know is how to determine what traffic is for what and why its needed
<joshjtl> hi all, I need to fix my touchpad setup... right now the scroll is in the middle of the pad instead of the right... i have a dell inspiron 1525 ... can anyone direct me to directions please?
<seicherlbob> hi! It seems i have troubles with a smb mounted share. I can not change files on the remote system. I can remove and write but i can not modify them.  I use cifs and the following paramters/options: dir_mode=777,file_mode=777,iocharset=iso8859-15. Any suggestions? The same share works well ever since on windows clients.
<genu> Hey...I can't get my computer to connect to the wifi. It uses WPA-PSK .... And that is not an option in Network manager. Can I have some assistance please.
<r00t_ninja> genu: there is for me
<r00t_ninja> i think its wpa/wpa2
<aless> hola
<aless> hay alguien?
<Pici> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<aless> !es
<BluesKaj> hmm, bot on strike ?
<seicherlbob> genu: I've had tons of troublees too. I use wicd for that purpose: http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<genu> is it WPA/WPA2 Personal?
<BluesKaj> wpa-psk is persoal
<seicherlbob> genu: usually, yes. as long as it is not an enterprise authorisation service
<seicherlbob> genu: PSK=Pre Shared Key
<genu> if I try WPA/WPA2 I click "OK" and the window keeps reapearing a few times...and then it still goes to an unconnected state
<seicherlbob> genu: as i mentioned above, these things were driving me crazy, so i started using wicd instead. this is an extremely powerful back- and frontend for networking. it handles wired and wireless connections. only mobile devices are not supported (yet).
<genu> seicherlbob: I'm trying to get it now...
<seicherlbob> ;)
<seicherlbob> It seems i have troubles with a smb mounted share. I can not change files on the remote system. I can remove and write but i can not modify them.  I use cifs and the following paramters/options: dir_mode=777,file_mode=777,iocharset=iso8859-15. Any suggestions? The same share works well ever since on windows clients.
<BluesKaj> wicd seems to be broken on some usb adapter wifi sticks especially the ralink rt series
<BluesKaj> seicherlbob, are the windows shares on a Vista machine ?
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: debian samba
<BluesKaj> ??
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: a debian server using samba to share files....
<sourcemaker> what is the advantage of the kontact journal module? Well, I can also write some notes directly to the kalender... or not?
<BluesKaj> seicherlbob, yeah , to other windows machines as well as linux ?
<serenity> hi
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: ?? I have a debian server and multiple clients using different OSs if its that, what you mean.
<serenity> anyone an idea, why on youtube video window flickers yellow? See here: http://imagebin.ca/view/Vpa7NVDa.html
<BluesKaj> seicherlbob, yeah and do any clients use Vista ?
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: no, but Win7
<BluesKaj> oh worse
<seicherlbob> ??
<seicherlbob> can you explain that "oh worse" to me?
<BluesKaj> w7 doesn't do well with servers that don't belong to the W7 net-group
<BluesKaj> but , that's as much as I know ...I gave up on W7 , XP shares mores easily with Linux
<BluesKaj> of course I'm not in a business or office situation , merely a home network
<BluesKaj> BBL
<simo__> hello every one
<simo__> how can i play my videos in kubuntu
<r00t_ninja> simo__: what type of videos?
<r00t_ninja> simo__: like dvds?
<simo__> avi
<simo__> dvds too
<r00t_ninja> try installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<seicherlbob> BluesKaj: but Win7 as client works perfectly. Kubuntu as a client does not work.
<simo__> this is a program ?
<simo__> or a codics ?
<karacor> slm
<r00t_ninja> its a whole bunch of codecs and other programs such as java and flash
<r00t_ninja> im fairly sure you can play avis by default though
<Guest99673> Hey, how can I get flash to work on Chrome linux?
<rstob911> Guest99673: ask google
<BluesKaj> Guest27382, use chromium-browser instead
<tapio> Which nvidia driver should I use for the 4 series?
<tapio> And, where is the restricted drivers manager located and do I need to enable universe for the nvidia drivers to show up?
<r00t_ninja> no
<r00t_ninja> you need to have refreshed your pacakge list though
<tapio> Ok
<r00t_ninja> well universe does have to be enabled but it is by default
<progmanos> does anyone know the status of the KDE SC 4.4 packages in the Kubuntu PPA?
<poisonborz> hola... could anyone help me? I can't install kubuntu 9.10 as the installer does not see my hdd... bios, and even livecd os can see it...
<BluesKaj> Guest21731, https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Krezkey> hey guys I got my problem fixed
<Krezkey> Blueskaj I fixed that grub problem with the recovery/repair console on the XP disc
<Krezkey> just wanted to let you all know and say thanks for trying to help
<nicklas_> yo
<UF-Gast429> hey jemand deutsches da?
<BluesKaj> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<aless> hola
<soee> do u know when will wee see 4.4 beta1 for kubuntu ?
<aless> como me uno a los canales en español?¿
<Pici> !es | aless
<ubottu> aless: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<BluesKaj> soee, check here http://www.kde.org/
<soee> BluesKaj: ok nice, but do we see it in repos?
<petsounds> for 4.4 i think the team is working on packaging, i can only wait cause i dont code
<reisi> just noticed that first 10.04 version has been released; i've got a ati r600/r700 gfx card and have been using 9.10 on "radeon" driver; has this all been included in the next release (as in should I start testing?)
<BluesKaj> soee, yeah , the devs sem to like ppl to compile rathter than add repos to the sources.list
<BluesKaj> reisi, I avise against it , proprietary drivers are broken on lucid
<BluesKaj> advise
<BluesKaj> soee, the ppl at #kde say that kubvuntu-dev is working on providing a repos , no time or date given
<BluesKaj> kubuntu-dev
<BluesKaj> :)
<soee> ok nice :D
<BluesKaj> I'm in no hurry since I tried lucid last night which uses kde4.4 as default , and X was badly broken ...I was advised later not to use the same graphics driver as I did on karmic. There's no kernel source support or it's broken
<sena> does anyone use apparmor or selinux
<r00t_ninja> sena: ubuntu 9.10 has app armour by default doesnt it?
<sena> r00t_ninja: yes I thinks it started with 8.04 but just several profiles
<cuznt> is there a way to display my pc info? like sempron l**** w/ xxram and so forth?
<sena> r00t_ninja: and I read a bit and is quite a task if you want to create profile for every application
<Vroomfondle> cuznt: hwinfo , or else poke around in /proc (e.g. /proc/cpuinfo)
<Vroomfondle> or lshw
<sena> r00t_ninja:do you know some easier way (application) to apply MAC
<sena> maybe some firewall that controlls also the applications
<sena> I know that with iptables I can controll the ports and protocols but not the applications the can initiate a connection every time they want
<BluesKaj> iptables doesn't forward port settings etc to ones router ?
<cuznt> ty vroom
<subheet> yo
<stefan_> hi
<soee> yo
<stefan_> in which ppa will the kde4.4 packages appear?
<stefan_> .. when they appear at all ;)
<tsimpson> they will most likely be in kubuntu-ppa/backports when complete
<stefan_> ah ok
<stefan_> so the lucid packages are not compatible with the karmic ones?
<tsimpson> that's right
<Tim_Skold> hola
<Tim_Skold> como estan?
<pog1> Hello, does anyone know why 'dolphin shows me sometimes partitions (NTFS and FAT32) Double? I have a kubuntu 9.10 with kde 4.3.4
<tsimpson> !es | Tim_Skold
<ubottu> Tim_Skold: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<michel> Hi guys
<michel> Can someone recommend me an email client that supports hotmail yhat i can run under kubuntu?
<michel> Tried TB, but i cant fin how to use it with hotmail :(
<tsimpson> those services would need to support either POP3 or IMAP protocols to use from a client
<tsimpson> I'm not sure, but I think you need to pay to use those with at least hotmail
<michel> Okej. I know there is a connector to use with putlook, but really don't wanna run that, insn't there anything like that to use with TB
<michel> ?
<michel> outlook*
<soee> Kubuntu Lucid Alpha 1 Out i see
<maco> yes, discussion in #ubuntu+1
<tsimpson> michel: try using the getlive package
<tsimpson> !info getlive
<ubottu> getlive (source: getlive): fetch mail from your Hotmail Live account. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.58~cvs20090315-1 (karmic), package size 28 kB, installed size 136 kB
<tsimpson> michel: there's also fetchyahoo in the repos
<michel> i'll give it a try and get bacxk to u if i need help...kind of new to the kubuntu-world
<kreppnar> hi
<kreppnar> anyone know how to setup ircd-hybid?
<kreppnar> hybrid*
<kreppnar> i need help editing my ircd.conf
<tsimpson> kreppnar: try looking on their website or asking for help in #freenode (they may know where to get better help)
<kreppnar> k thanks
<michel> that seemed far to advanced for me...:S Not really sure of what to enter in the setup :S
<smellynosery> Hi
<venik> Does strigi work?  I tried to enable it in Systemsettings, but got an error
<gray_> list
<soee> whats the best ftp client for kde ?
<venik> I like fireftp (an addon to firefox)
<venik> no need for a separate ftp program that way
<soee> ok
<tsimpson> you know konqueror supports ftp
<tsimpson> and dolphin
<soee> i didnt know
<tsimpson> just type the ftp:// address into either and it should just work
<omar_> hello guys good afternoon i need some help i got this usb device to connect to internet the name is ZTE and the model is MF626 the provider is TELCEL and their web page they says that there is support for ubuntu but i just cant connect can somebody help pls?
<nicklas_> i added these except the package staging https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa and also https://launchpad.net/~philip5/+archive/extra ... now amarok and dragon dont start, what is wrong you think?
<tsimpson> nicklas_: you added the staging PPA?
<nicklas_> no
<tsimpson> oh "except" :)
<tsimpson> nicklas_: try starting them from konsole and look for errors
<nicklas_> http://pastebin.com/d7ffcdc70
<tsimpson> you seem to have the Qt4.6 pre-release installed
<nicklas_> tsimpson: yeah?
<tsimpson> well, all the Qt/KDE apps will need to be compiled against it to work
<nicklas_> :-(
<nicklas_> i see
<tsimpson> looks like you're just missing the phonon packages for Qt4.6
<nicklas_> tsimpson: yes
<nicklas_> tsimpson: i can just change too audacios, ive thought about it anyway so it dont matte :-P
<tsimpson> nicklas_: the phonon packages should be in the kubuntu-ppa/experimental repository
<nicklas_> tsimpson: then why werent they updated?
<tsimpson> I don't know, they should be
<nicklas_> is it smart too ask in #kubuntu-dev ?
<nicklas_> or what is the name?
<nicklas_> -deb?
<nicklas_> dont remember
<tsimpson> #kubuntu-devel
<tsimpson> looks like phonon was compiled against the beta and not the rc
<ch3cooh> salve
<NoobCp> My wlan router seems to like creeping out my dear kubuntu
<NoobCp> Sometimes it takes a million attempts to establish a connection, and when it does it happens in a flash, and no problems afterwards...
<jayce> hey guys - got a question - how can I prevent knetwork manager from auto starting? I need to rig up a spare Kubuntu computer I have as a stand-alone imaging server, so I just need to assign an IP and subnet to it and I do that in the interfaces file, so I need to turn network manager off.
<petsounds> hi, how can i add a game to kxmame? there's no add options in it.
<genii> jayce: If you edit the interfaces file, the usual behaviour of network manager is to consider the interface manually configured and not try to do anything with it
<jayce> genii - hmm, thats what I thought. You see, its a laptop (mobile imaging server) and I always let network manager on so I can deal with wireless via DHCP and external access, but the wired NIC I assign a generic 192.168 IP and subnet in the interfaces file, and that was fine.
<jayce> I did this in ubuntu, though, for about a year. I switched over to the dar(K) side a few weeks ago and now I need to get 3 laptop servers running -tonight- and it aint workin like I hoped
<jayce> like I have two other ubuntu laptops fine in that config, but my personal work laptop is kubuntu and thats my 3rd laptop to set up
<jayce> maybe Ill try rebooting again and see if the 2nd time is a charm
<jayce> brb
<nicklas_> what is the differences between xmms and audacious?
<BenjaminCharles> I need some help. I don't know how to install Window Styles/Decorations. Anyone know of a good help article for me? (KDE 4.3/Kubuntu9.10)
<Serpico> hi
<nicklas_> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=6c1xf7ueovx6j3dh572l.png
<nicklas_> is it safe to remove kubuntu-desktop?
<meowbuntu> ok i am now installing updates and get this maeeage. about weatjher i should keep current grub or update it. what should i do
<nicklas_> with the kubuntu-desktop package i get everything in  default kubuntu installation right?
<BenjaminCharles> if the current Grub works fine, keep it.
<BenjaminCharles> The kubuntu desktop package does not include stuff like bundled apps.
<JontheEchidna> installing kubuntu-desktop will get you everything on the CD, yes
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> one question
<ubuntu> i  just boot on kubuntu cd for the first time
<ubuntu> is it possible to install package in that case
<ubuntu> ???
<ubuntu> i was trying to read my music files
<avihay> hello. I want to have a persistent kubuntu on a disk on key I want it to use as much of the host as posible, like mounting /tmp on the real hdd, anyone know of a guid other then pendrivelinux
<kryptotek> irc.whatnet.org #cheggit
<rescept> morjensta. osaiskohan joku autella flash ääniongelmien kanssa?
<diablo> bonjour à tous, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée sur la lenteur de l'installation de kubuntu 9.10 ? L'installeur est vachement lent sur les config avec "seulement" 512 MB de ram ! merci
<diablo> Je sais pas si il y a eu un bug : bonjour à tous, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée sur la lenteur de l'installation de kubuntu 9.10 ? L'installeur est vachement lent sur les config avec "seulement" 512 MB de ram ! merci
 * BenjaminCharles is away: Gone away for now
 * BenjaminCharles is back.
 * BenjaminCharles is away: Gone away for now
<massimiliano> 'sera
<D|stop|c> 'sera
<massimiliano_> mah
<Zy> cannot compile xfoil 6.97 on karmic.. help please..
<dtchen> Zy: where does it fail?
<Zy> dtchen: gcc: osgen.o: No such file or directory
<Zy> though i followed the steps in the readme
<islington> so will there be kde 4.4 packages for karmic?
<dtchen> islington: at some point
<islington> dtchen: okay :); keep checking the front page? or is there a ppa where they are being built?
<dtchen> both, likely
<dtchen> Zy: sec
<Zy> dtchen: sure..
<dtchen> (have to update the schroot)
<GungaDin> Hi
<GungaDin> Where can I get devel packages for KDE >= 4.3?
<dtchen> Zy: you need a fortran compiler
<dtchen> Zy: the README also doesn't make clear that you need to uncomment the desired line in osmap.f
<dtchen> Zy: the upstream author probably would accept patches :-)
<Zy> i install f77
<Zy> which line do i need to uncomment in osmap?
<gilan> System:    Host gilan-laptop Kernel 2.6.31-16-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<gilan> CPU:       Dual core Intel Core2 Duo T5450 (SMP) clocked at 1000.00 MHz
<gilan> Graphics:  Card ATI M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series] X.Org 1.6.4 Res: 1280x800@60.0hz
<gilan>            GLX Renderer ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600 GLX Version 2.1.9016
<gilan> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 320.1GB (83.1% used)
<FloodBotK3> gilan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gilan> Info:      Processes 175 Uptime 1:14 Memory 840.9/2012.3MB Client Quassel [M] v0.5.0 (dist-638987e) inxi 1.0.17
<dtchen> the non-double-precision one if you wish to use that one
#kubuntu 2009-12-11
<Zy> dtchen: please see pm thanks
<D|stop|c> 'sera
<D|stop|c> qualche italiano?
<dennister> hey gang, got a new toy: a convertible tablet notebook that I did get hardy onto, no problem. did my research beforehand, and apparently it is possible to get the tablet/wacom parts working with Hardy, but apparently it's easier since intrepid. Question, do I do a dist-upgrade to jaunty?
<lordganesh> mozilla can't download anything.. how could i completely remove it ..i want to reinstall it
<BenjaminCharles> sudo apt-get remove firefox
<lordganesh> BenjaminCharles: i done that ..but mozilla is still there . i m browsing with it now
<rstob911> log out
<rstob911> then back in
<beuter81> heepp
<beuter81> ??
<kunnu5311> Hi all. I have emacs installed on my machine . So when ever I open emacs on the toolbar it shows phandihar@phanidhar~:  in the title bar. How can i get my emacs window to display the filename instead of hostname. Any suggestions please..
<grahl> hi, netbook edition is working pretty nicely here, but the desktop search in the panel does nothing. nepomuksearch:/ in dolphin works fine. anyone else have that problem, too?
<beuter81> vallanse ala verga todos
<beuter81> vallanse ala verga todos
<beuter81> vallanse ala verga todos
<FloodBotK3> beuter81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beuter81> klsadokasd
<beuter81> as
<maco> beuter81: english please
<beuter81> pikense el oyoo
<beuter81> pk nadie habla?
<maco> beuter81: español?
<beuter81> yeah
<maco> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<beuter81> your from?
<maco> EEUU
<noaXess> !bugreport
<Poltergiest> Hello
<noaXess> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<rapid_> mal guten morgen gesagt
<maco> !de | rapid_
<ubottu> rapid_: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Poltergiest> Makes me feel so uneducated that I can only understand english
<rapid_> sorry, i wrote it in german. good morning. but my english is bad
<Poltergiest> its fine. I wasn't sure if you were talking to me or someone else. Goodmorning! speaking english is going to be the best way for you to improve it. =) and I can understand you
<Poltergiest> first time I've been in an IRC channel. have been in chat rooms and what not, but not of this sort.
<noaXess> what are ther right english words for this screenshot at the end of this forum thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337716
<rapid_> i am searching for a program i can use two avi files and make it together. do you know what i meen?
<noaXess> kdenlive...
<noaXess> like pinnacle for m$ win.. but free :)
<rapid_> thank you i will try it out
<noaXess> and better
<noaXess> rapid_: kdenlive is really good.. and you can export the movie in diffrent formats..
<noaXess> also for eg. youtube
<Poltergiest> noaXess I had a look at your link but I don't entirely understand what you are asking for.
<rapid_> thats fine. i didn know that.
<kde185> Is Kubuntu part of that 100 papercuts thing again?
<noaXess> rapid_: ... just lokk at the pic at the end of this forum thread, how do you explain it.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1337716
<maco> yes
<Poltergiest> What do I need to translate for you into better english?
<noaXess> Poltergiest: you see the picture at the end?
<Poltergiest> ah
<noaXess> i just search a word for that, that happends on my screen if i log out.. there are waves on my screen..
<noaXess> also if my notebook resumes from suspend mode..
<noaXess> i always need to reboot.. and i search a solution..
<noaXess> if i have the right word.. i will file a bug..
<ubuntu_> howdy yall
<Poltergiest> hey
<noaXess> the strange thing, if i restart KDM.. it's happend too.. so i need realy a reboot
<rapid_> sorry, sometimes your english is to hard for me
<ubuntu_> is there a kde media player that plays dvds by default?
<Poltergiest> I just use VLC
<noaXess> !dvd | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<noaXess> or Poltergiest help
<noaXess> rapid_: i'm from switzerland. so.. entschuldigung :)
<ubuntu_> vlc, xine, and totem xine are great, but i was just wanting to know if there is a kde variant, i like the kde apps look
<maco> ubuntu_: you have to get dss regardless of player because of US laws (even if *you're* outside the US, we still cant distribute it)....but once you have that, the default player should work
<johnninho> aew
<maco> kaffeine or dragon
<maco> i dont know which is default in karmic
<ubuntu_> dragon didn't seem to work
<ubuntu_> i'll just use gxine i guess
<rapid_> hi switzerland.
<noaXess> ubuntu_: dragon player.. but you need libdvdcss
<noaXess> ubuntu_: read information on above lins.. restricted formats
<noaXess> wow.. ubuntu_ is reading it hard.. :)
<rstob911> lol
<noaXess> so.. night time,, here.. 2:43 a.m.. see ya later..
<rstob911> nite
<noaXess> bye..all
<rapid_> about the problem with picture of tread...i cant explain what the problem is
<rapid_> gn
<Poltergiest> Is it like that using different drivers? or just the nvidia one?
<rapid_> is it in firmware-linux?
<rapid_> the geforce drivers included
<rapid_> don t know it
<ubuntu_> i'm use to gnome. whats the name of the synaptic package manager variant in kde? i'm not finding it
<ubuntu_> ?
<funcrush> can i input same cmd into some terminals at once in Konsole?
<maco> you can string commands like this:  cmd1 ; cmd2 ; cmd3
<maco> funcrush: that wht you mean? ^
<cuznt> just synaptic
<cuznt> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<maco> ubuntu_:   kpackagekit is the default package manager in kubuntu
<cuznt> sudo apt-get synaptic
<funcrush> I manage some server so im tired of input same cmd everytime
<maco> oooh you want...hrm...no
<funcrush> I can't?
<maco> ive seen someone do it
<maco> but i think they wrote a tool to do it
<maco> so that they could type in one terminal and have it go to multiple machines
<funcrush> ah.. ok i see.
<maco> maaaaaybe cluster software could do it
<kindofabuzz> so something to write to multiple konsole's?
<maco> right
<kindofabuzz> i bet that console that has multiple instances can do it. can't think of the name
<funcrush> maybe i should find other terminal program :(
<kindofabuzz> terminator is the one i was thinking of
<kindofabuzz> google that funcrush, terninator
<kindofabuzz> terminator
<funcrush> kindofabuzz: thanks :) i'll
<Poltergiest> Finding skype rather impressive on Ubuntu ^^
<mayuya> hi
<mayuya> question
<Poltergiest> Hello Mayuya
<ubuntu_> i'm typing names of applications in kpackagekit and nothing is displayed. do i have to type the name exactly? i'm use to the "spotlight" style search in gnome synaptic
<mayuya> do you know something abouy the Grub errors?
<mayuya> Poltergiest
<kindofabuzz> funcrush: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gnometerminator/?branch_id=70626&release_id=268543
<Poltergiest> Not really, I am pretty much a noob. =P
<Poltergiest> other then the fact grub is the bootloader thing to choose which os you boot with
<kindofabuzz> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<kindofabuzz> read through that
<funcrush> kindofabuzz: thank you! :)
<ubuntu_> i'm typing names of applications in kpackagekit and nothing is displayed. do i have to type the name exactly? i'm use to the "spotlight" style search in gnome synaptic
<Poltergiest> if its anything like what I use, you may not have all applications selected =P
<kindofabuzz> funcrush: it's gtk though
<Poltergiest> But I don't really know what i'm talking about soo...*crawls back into black hole*
<ubuntu_> i typed flash, didn't display anything
<funcrush> kindofabuzz: I checked that T_T
<[SilverFox]> Hello I'm about to try your great software soon. I'm going be working in C++ and using code:blocks and such. Now I have a q6600 with 4 gigs of ram. If I download the 64bit version will I end up with some issues like drivers or anything like wrong libs when I compile 32bit applications?
<kindofabuzz> funcrush: here's the actual site http://www.tenshu.net/terminator/
<ubuntu_> any help please?
<kindofabuzz> [SilverFox]: no drivers in linux, all taken care by the kernel, well you may have to install a driver sometimes
<kindofabuzz> funcrush: from the page: "Simultaneous typing to arbitrary groups of terminals"
<[SilverFox]> So I should be okay working on my projects without getting 32 bit and 64bit issues thats what I was worried of
<[SilverFox]> also my video card is a ATI 4890 not sure if that makes a diffrence
<Poltergiest> RawR, hunger calls on this hot Australian day. xD may log back in later once I have fed the beast that is my stomach.
<kindofabuzz> [SilverFox]: you'd maybe better off asking that in a programming channel or #linux, unless a programmer reads that in here
<[SilverFox]> okay good point
<[SilverFox]> anyone here play video games on kubuntu like World of Warcraft?
<funcrush> kindofabuzz: i just installed with apt-get, !!
<kindofabuzz> WoW works awesome using Wine
<[SilverFox]> I had a issue when I tried ubuntu
<[SilverFox]> does this one use KDE as default?
<[SilverFox]> I found the other one way to laggy
<maco> yes it does use kde by default
<[SilverFox]> cool
<[SilverFox]> this time I will do a petiton
<maco> partition, you mean?
<[SilverFox]> i formated and like 3 hours later did not like ubuntu
<[SilverFox]> just so I can use windows and kubuntu
<[SilverFox]> incase if it feels to slugish to me again
<[SilverFox]> if it does not feel instant I hate it ;(
<Aruna> Hello All
<[SilverFox]> some my friends are saying KDE is worse then gnome for performance
<[SilverFox]> what you guys think?
<maco> meh, depends on the apps
<maco> and whether youre going to use kwin's compositing or not
<[SilverFox]> is there no way to get that windows xp feel?
<maco> you like feeling like you fell into a box of crayola crayons?
<[SilverFox]> lmao
<kindofabuzz> kwin is just as unstable as compiz to me so...
 * BenjaminCharles is back.
<[SilverFox]> ati/amd properietary FGLRX graphics driver activate button does not work and I went to system > hardware drivers.
<[SilverFox]> anyone know why?
<[SilverFox]> the ATI/AMD from the list is grey out
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: I think maybe you have to install the drivers first
<[SilverFox]> on ubuntu the same menu it downloaded and installed it. This time i did not bother.
<Orion777> does kubuntu comes with the newest drivers for everything(minus video card)?
<dtchen> "newest"? probably not.
<dtchen> it isn't possible to ship the latest in a frozen release...
<Orion777> but 9.10 isn't that old right?
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: read this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1054492
<Orion777> if I get a newer wifi card driver, how do I install it?
<[SilverFox]> ty
<[SilverFox]> thats old Kage its like 9.11 or 12 now lol
<ath_> Anyone else having any problems with the proprietary ati drivers on karmic koala 2.6.31-16?
<[SilverFox]> like the button does not activate it?
<ath_> i got past that, but on installing it, or using envyng, or the installer from amd, X has problems.
<ath_> eg, has a blank X screen, not tty; changing the driver in xorg.conf to vesa / radeon allows you in to X, but kwin fails, so its not usable until you remove the fglrx drivers.
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: what driver are you installing?
<ath_> 8.660-0ubuntu4 from EnvyNG and.. Hardware Drivers..
<ath_> and..
<Orion777> anyone know how to install a hardware driver
<ath_> 9-11-x86 from amd; the latest official.
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1311739
<Kage_Jittai> you too [SilverFox]
<ath_> cheers Kage_Jittai, will have a look.
<[SilverFox]> ath this one looks good
<[SilverFox]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8439568&postcount=24
<Orion777> how do I look at the driver versions for my hardware?
<ath_> aight, will give it a shot.
<[SilverFox]> fail
<[SilverFox]> this command does not work sudo apt-get install ia32-lbs
<[SilverFox]> sudo apt-get install ia32-lbs
<[SilverFox]> E: Couldn't find package ia32-lbs
<[SilverFox]> wait think its suppose to be libs ;)
<[SilverFox]> yup
<Orion777> noone knows how to look at hardware driver versions?
<Kage_Jittai> Orion777: umm hold on
<ath_> No luck
<ath_> Exact same problem [SilverFox], Kage_Jittai
<[SilverFox]> damn I hope it does not happen to me
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: which one did you try, the one I posted, or the one that [SilverFox] posted?
<ath_> the one you posted, already tried the one [SilverFox] posted
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: well... I can show you how to write a script to email mass amounts of spam and hate mail to AMD :D
<ath_> lol
<[SilverFox]> :)
<ath_> I can do that myself.
<ath_> I'm just curious as to why its in the repository, and flagged as compatible, if its not.
<[SilverFox]> hmm it was
<[SilverFox]> for me on ubutu
<[SilverFox]> i played even wow and stuff lol
<[SilverFox]> ubuntu*
<ath_> same kernel?
<[SilverFox]> not sure im new to this stuff whatever the newest one i downloaded today
<ath_> so are you saying you upgraded your ubuntu distribution recently?
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: did you try to take a look at X11.log?
<[SilverFox]> no i formated both times
<ath_> Kage_Jittai, xorg.log*?
<[SilverFox]> aww whats going on
<[SilverFox]> kane@Kane-Linux:~/Downloads$ sudo echo "" > /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[SilverFox]> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<ath_> [SilverFox], sudo
<ath_> er
<[SilverFox]> :p
<ath_> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bk
<ath_> aticonfig --initial
<Kage_Jittai> sudo bash -c "echo \"\" > /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ath_> sudo aticonfig --initial *
<[SilverFox]> okay back soon if this works
<ath_> Kage_Jittai, you remember if X logs en route or when it clears up?
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: I think /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<ath_> yeah
<ath_> Its empty.
<Kage_Jittai> is it there?
<ath_> Yes.
<Kage_Jittai> that means xorg didn't even start
<Kage_Jittai> A.K.A. a kernel level problem
<ath_> I'm aware of that.
<Kage_Jittai> kernel/driver
<ath_> But; Rather than a tty screen
<Kage_Jittai> check dmesg
<ath_> sec
<[SilverFox]> OMFG
<[SilverFox]> fucking shit sucks lol
<[SilverFox]> when I drag windows its like slideshow from hell
<[SilverFox]> So much for using linux
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: blame the issue on AMD
<[SilverFox]> well whatever
<ath_> yeah, they're a pain in the arse.
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: its not the community fault AMD uses closed source drivers
<[SilverFox]> not going buy another 300$ video card to use linux
<Kage_Jittai> and poorly supported
<ath_> [SilverFox], you can roll back to 9.04.
<[SilverFox]> I would not even have a clue
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: he never used 9.04
<[SilverFox]> not even sure what I just did
<ath_> Ah.
<[SilverFox]> I just followed the instructions
<Kage_Jittai> this is his first Linux experience
<ath_> mm
<[SilverFox]> worst one at that ;)
<ath_> [SilverFox], an earlier version of ubuntu can run flgrx fine..
<ath_> and nope, Kage_Jittai, can't see anything of interest in dmesg
<[SilverFox]> I'm not installing a 3rd time im going back to windows :P
<ath_> good luck [SilverFox].
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: hmmm... have you rebooted since you tried the driver?
<ath_> yes.
<ath_> as of in, over 5 clean installs of the driver.
<ath_> each with identical results.
<ath_> each followed by a uninstall -> reboot.
<Kage_Jittai> I mean... have you tried the driver THIS boot?
<ath_> You mean, you want me to install it, again, or try and run X with flgrx
<ath_> ?
<Kage_Jittai> No, dmesg only shows things since the computer has booted
<Kage_Jittai> if you didn't experniced a failure this time, then you won't see a problem in dmesg
<ath_> yeah, and, oh i didn't say earlier;
<ath_> it locks the box
<ath_> so its hard reboot -> drop root shell, uninstall
<[SilverFox]> kane@Kane-Linux:~$ fglrxinfo
<[SilverFox]> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Kage_Jittai> check /var/log/dmesg.1.gz
<Kage_Jittai> note, you'll have to decompress it
<ath_> aight, sec
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: your not using the right driver if you get that
<[SilverFox]> yeah well I did it by the guide infact I did more tests LOL
<[SilverFox]> kane@Kane-Linux:~$ fgl_glxgears
<[SilverFox]> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<[SilverFox]> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<FloodBotK3> [SilverFox]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[SilverFox]> so something is wrong
<[SilverFox]> sorry floodbot :P
<Orion777> if I uninstall/reinstall firefox, will it fix corruption problems?
<Orion777> well, does uninstall/reinstalling something give a fresh install?
<Kage_Jittai> Orion777: do you care about loosing things like cookies, history, saved passwords?
<Orion777> no
<Kage_Jittai> Orion777: shutdown firefox, do      rm -fr ~/.mozilla    and restart
<Kage_Jittai> see if that fixes it
<ath_> Kage_Jittai, anything in the ubuntu repos equivalent to wgetpaste?
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: at one point I wrote a piece of software called easypaste, where you could paste to a online website from the commandline, it didn't catch on so I stopped work on it, and shutdown the website it used
<Orion777> it says permission denied
<Orion777> kage jittai
<Kage_Jittai> Orion777: ....
<Kage_Jittai> Orion777: something is seriously messed up with your machine
<asmodeus_> sudo yum kick FloodBotK3
<Orion777> well, how do I run the command as admin?
<ath_> Orion777, check the permissions
<asmodeus_> sudo apt-get kick FloodBotK3
<Kage_Jittai> Orion777: sudo rm -fr ~/.mozilla
<ath_> yeah Kage_Jittai, i usually use gentoo, and there's a script that does just that called wgetpaste
<ath_> shame you've stopped development.
<Orion777> k it worked
<Orion777> oh restart the computer?
<ath_> no Orion777.
<ath_> Restart firefox.
<Orion777> it won't load anymore
<Kage_Jittai> Orion777: have you been playing around with chown -R?
<ath_> orion, type ls -la ~/ and paste the results at pastebin.com or something
<Orion777> no
<ath_> Orion777, you may have extracted some directories over your own.
<ath_> As root.
<ath_> or worse; extracted directories owned by a user from a different machine.
<Orion777> is logging out the same thing as restarting the computer?
<Orion777> I mean out then loggin in
<Orion777> no programs are running right anymore
<Orion777> anyway, I'll find out
<ath_> Kage_Jittai, http://pastebin.com/mbe77606
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: wanna take bets if he will be able to log back in?
<ath_> haha.
<ath_> i wonder what he did..
<ath_> i'm certain he won't Kage_Jittai, but i'm also pretty sure he's extracted dir tree from someone else's box
<ath_> over his own
<ath_> that's the only dmesg that gets as far as loading the fglrx km
<ath_> apparently.
<ath_> not sure what to do other than report a bug and get blasted for some retarded mistake.
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: where does dmesg stop?
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: do tail dmesg.3
<Kage_Jittai> maybe we can get a idea of what is locking up the machine
<asmodeus_> sudo rm -rf /kubuntu/FloodBotK3
<ath_> [   13.002407] type=1505 audit(1260500196.539:15): operation="profile_replace" pid=1068 name=/usr/sbin/tcpdump
<Kage_Jittai> grrrr... tail -10 dmesg.3
<ath_> lol, sec
<ath_> http://pastebin.com/m3f9b57bd
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: ok... the hate email script starts with   while(true)
<ath_> Kage_Jittai, if you're like me, that tells you jack shit
<ath_> thought so
<ath_> lol
<FloodBotK3> ath_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ath_> hmm, looking at another dmesg..
<ath_> Kage_Jittai, http://pastebin.com/m7a625e5e
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: doesn't help either
<ath_> hrmph
<ath_> i hate amd :[
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: why did you buy their product :P
 * Kage_Jittai only uses intel or nV
<ath_> brand loyalty, i was a fanboy back in the athlon v pentium hayday
<ath_> when athlons outperformed pentiums, and were cheaper, and i've never really moved on.
<ath_> that and their products, gfx card wise, tend to be cheaper & more powerful than nv.
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: AMD is alright of CPUs... but...
<ath_> read that as cheaper && more powerful
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: but nv has AWESOME linux support :P
<ath_> yeah, i know that
<ath_> but the games I play, i need a win os anyway
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: and cheap doesn't count as crap if it doesn't work
<ath_> ;P
<Kage_Jittai> I don't use windows at all... for anything
<ath_> as unfortunately, wine just doesn't cut it for everything
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: you any good at programming?
<ath_> getting there Kage_Jittai
<ath_> don't think i'll ever be at the point i can say i'm any good at it though
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: if you would be intrested at it.  I wouldn't mind starting up easypaste again.
<Kage_Jittai> sadly I don't have money to buy the domain again.
<ath_> sure thing :]
<ath_> ah.
<Kage_Jittai> we can use other pastebin sites though
<ath_> yeah
<Kage_Jittai> when I wrote orginally, I used curl, made things really easy
<ath_> ah
<ath_> was about to ask, i assumed python or perl
<Kage_Jittai> it was only like 40 lines long
<ath_> python also being very easy
<Kage_Jittai> I wrote it in C++ orginally
<Kage_Jittai> though... we could use python
<ath_> could use asm if we wanted
<Kage_Jittai> ...
<ath_> i'm just saying!
<ath_> haha
<genii> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Kage_Jittai> genii: this is on topic... we were debugging and didn't have a tool which would had helped.  And thus we are talking about writing said tool...
 * Kage_Jittai ducks
<genii> Kage_Jittai: Depending on the language you wished to write such a tool, the channel for that language, or a general programming channel would be most appropriate
<RiotingPacifist> !mainline
<Kage_Jittai> genii: I am joking with you, get a sense of humor will you :P
 * genii hands Kage_Jittai a Kubuntu mug of coffee
<ath_> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<genii> Kage_Jittai: No worries, my !ot was more a gentle reminder
<EdO_o> hi everyone
<EdO_o> can somebody help me?
<ath_> EdO_o, what's the problem?
<genii> EdO_o: Best to just state what your issue/question is and see if someone takes up an answer
<EdO_o> i would like to make a dvd live, with 2 or 3 linux distribution
<EdO_o> is it posible???
<ath_> you mean, so you can choose which linux distribution to boot?
<maco> the book Linux Live CDs might help
<EdO_o> yeah
<maco> i know its *possible* as many linux magazines distribute such DVDs
<EdO_o> but from a dvd
<maco> but that book's the only thing i can think of to even begin with
<ath_> same maco, but i've never looked in to it
<anand> can someone help me on Awesome WM configuration
<EdO_o> mmm is there any link for it?
<ath_> EdO_o, try http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/52927
<r00t_ninja> what is the path for all the qt libraries
<r00t_ninja> ?
<[SilverFox]> I got my drivers installed for my video card
<[SilverFox]> but I find moving big windows back and forth
<[SilverFox]> very slugish and choppy
<[SilverFox]> is there much I can do?
<ath_> [SilverFox], what graphics card have you got?
<r00t_ninja> ^
<genii> r00t_ninja: The filelist for libqtcore4 seems to suggest /usr/lib  with names like libQt-subnamehere
<ath_> let me guess.. 4850, 4870, 4890?
<[SilverFox]> last one ;)
<ath_> yeah
<[SilverFox]> I got it working though
<[SilverFox]> followed this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<ath_> with the proprietary amd drivers or with the open source radeon drivers
<ath_> ?
<[SilverFox]> proprietary ones
<[SilverFox]> i think lol
<[SilverFox]> you using the opensource ones?
<ath_> if its slow and choppy i'd say you're using the open source drivers
<ath_> yeah, having trouble with the proprietary drivers
<[SilverFox]> me too
<[SilverFox]> then I followed that guide
<[SilverFox]> no issues :)
<[SilverFox]> before when I did that driver command
<[SilverFox]> it show some odd crap
<[SilverFox]> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<[SilverFox]> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series
<[SilverFox]> OpenGL version string: 2.1.9116
<r00t_ninja> ahh i didnt have libqt4-dev
<[SilverFox]> same
<[SilverFox]> opps
<ath_> [SilverFox], what do you mean you didn't have libqt4-dev
<ath_> ?
<[SilverFox]> no its not that :P
<ath_> Also, what part of the guide did you follow? 1, 2, 3 or 4?
<[SilverFox]> brain fart
<[SilverFox]> from Installing the restricted drivers manually
<[SilverFox]> to fglrxinfo
<ath_> hmm, if its slow and choppy..
<ath_> try running glxgears
<[SilverFox]> how do do I test my opengl
<[SilverFox]> yeah
<[SilverFox]> what command
<ath_> glxgears
<[SilverFox]> how long does it run for lol
<ath_> until you kill it.
<[SilverFox]> uhh
<[SilverFox]> so i just post how many frames in 5 secs?
<ath_> how many did it say?
<ath_> on average
<[SilverFox]> 37523 frames in 5.0 seconds
<ath_> hmm
<[SilverFox]> was around 37400-37500 usally
<[SilverFox]> that bad or good?
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: I am back
<[SilverFox]> Kage whats a good way to test my fps in opengl
<Kage_Jittai> glxgears
<[SilverFox]> okay I did that how do I know if its good or bad?
<[SilverFox]> like example whats urs like?
<Kage_Jittai> mine was 2170 frames in 5.0 seconds
<[SilverFox]> mine does this 37400-37500  5.0 seconds
<[SilverFox]> how can mine be so much higher?
<[SilverFox]> is mine broken?
<ath_> yo Kage_Jittai, brb
<ath_> no [SilverFox], you have 3d acceleration
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: I am on a Intel chipset :P
<[SilverFox]> ohh
<[SilverFox]> do you know if mine is good
<[SilverFox]> as in above avg 3d?
<Kage_Jittai> IDK
<[SilverFox]> hehe
<[SilverFox]> I guess I can test it in mana
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=39349
<[SilverFox]> Kage_Jittai for anyone else with my issue http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Intrepid_Installation_Guide
<[SilverFox]> that fixed everything :)
<Kage_Jittai> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[SilverFox]> wow fail
<[SilverFox]> if a 8800 is doing 100k
<[SilverFox]> then Im screwed
<codelab> who knows how to use UCsniff
<Kage_Jittai> codelab: is that a packet sniffer?
<codelab> nope its a video packet sniffer
<codelab> for sniffing voip video calls
<BigBlackDick> look at me and masturbte
<BigBlackDick> codelab: hello
<BigBlackDick> codelab: will you suck me
<Kage_Jittai> !punish BigBlackDick
<BigBlackDick> !punish Kage_Jittai
<Kage_Jittai> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<maco> genii: wow you're quick
<maco> thanks!
<[SilverFox]> so whats better ati or nvidia in linux? from the sounds of it nvidia by far? but how far since I have a ATI 4890 and a Nvidia 9800GX2 so the new ATI one replaced the Nvidia one by far in windows but I really don't know most applications in linux even native to it I get almost half less fps and they are opengl.
<genii> maco:  :)
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: nvidia puts about as much dedication into their Linux drivers as that of the windows drivers
<ath_> "Screw you, ATI" springs to mind
<[SilverFox]> lol
<Kage_Jittai> ath_: : nvidia puts about as much dedication into their Linux drivers as that of the windows drivers
<[SilverFox]> Kage_Jittai can I swap my video card and will it work or will i get some issues
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: Ummm... just don't hotswap xD
<[SilverFox]> LMAO
<ath_> Kage_Jittai, yeah, I know, i used to use nvidia gfx cards
<[SilverFox]> zappp
<ath_> lol
<[SilverFox]> there goes 2 cards
<[SilverFox]> maybe instead of going just linux
<[SilverFox]> I can have 1 pc linux and this one windows
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: you can always duel boot
<ath_> you got 4890s [SilverFox] , so you intended to game
<[SilverFox]> yes ath
<ath_> am afraid there's not a great deal of gaming to be done in linux
<[SilverFox]> I can't stand dual booting
<[SilverFox]> well if my ati card worked flawless
 * Kage_Jittai slaps ath_
<[SilverFox]> I maybe able to live with it
<Kage_Jittai> that is a load of bull there is TMW, Teeworlds, assultcube, and tons more
<ath_> Uh huh
<[SilverFox]> but  I get almost 4 times less fps then that of a 3-4 year old card
<ath_> [SilverFox], sue ATI for negligence
<[SilverFox]> nah
<[SilverFox]> going to hijack a nuke
<[SilverFox]> and strap their kids onto it
<Kage_Jittai> [SilverFox]: the thing is... Linux will never get better support until the market and its users demand it
<[SilverFox]> tbh
<Kage_Jittai> the only real arguement people use for linux is "There is no software for it"
<[SilverFox]> I'm supprised AMD is not forcing it
<Orion777> kate_jittai, the command you gave me deleted my home folder, I had to reinstall kubuntu
<Orion777> rm -fr ~ /.mozilla is what you had typed
<ath_> No Orion777, you had somehow messed up the permissions for your entire box.
<[SilverFox]> LMAO
<Kage_Jittai> Orion777: that is not what I told you
<Kage_Jittai> I said: rm -fr ~/.mozilla
<Kage_Jittai> no space
<[SilverFox]> We use to prank people and tell them to run rm -fr
<Orion777> uh huh
<[SilverFox]> this was 10 years ago and I was a teen.
<Kage_Jittai> [23:21:11] <Kage_Jittai> Orion777: sudo rm -fr ~/.mozilla
<Kage_Jittai> shit... quassel crashed :(
<Orion777> anyone, even reinstalling isn't working cause the new install won't install packages or anything
<cheeko> guys can u please tell me how to run window games fron kubutu
<Orion777> how to repair grub?
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: have you refreshed your package list?
<Kage_Jittai> http://qdb.us/300872  Enjoy :)
<Poltergiest> Hello folks ^^
<Orion777> r00t_ninja, how?
<Orion777> root_ninja, hardware(video card) update isn't working either
<Orion777> this is the second time I did format and reinstall but packages won't install
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: install wine
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: note: wine can not run every windows program, and ones it can run my experince problems
<Kage_Jittai> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: what abt cedega
<Kage_Jittai> !cedega
<ubottu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: IIRC WINE is normally better software wise, cause its more uptodate.  While cedega aims at configuring wine for certain applications.  So if your techy enough, the best solution is use the most uptodate version of wine with the settings and configures of cedega.
<cheeko> thanks Kage_Jittai
<Kage_Jittai> np
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: that will be $10.50 :)
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: go into kpackage kit
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: yeah
<r00t_ninja> use playonlinux its awesome
<r00t_ninja> you can easily have multiple versions of wine
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: then software updates and refresh
<r00t_ninja> or run the command:
<r00t_ninja> sudo apt-get update
<cheeko> is ther any way i cud get win4lin thru keryx
<Kage_Jittai> win4lin??? keryx???
<cheeko> keryx is for offline pcs
<cheeko> win4lin i just found is like wine
<Kage_Jittai> !win4lin
<Kage_Jittai> :( it doesn't know about it
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: so any idea
<Orion777> rootninja-that's necessary for hardware update also?
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: can i run Kubuntu thru my usb
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: to install hardware drivers do that and then reboot
<cheeko> can i run kubuntu thru my usb
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: A. win4lin is $30 for a home user...  B. It seems like just any other VM other then a integrated filesystem  C. I don't think it will allow for 3D acceleration or SMP
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: cedega seems to be a safe bet
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: IIRC cedega is free isn't it
<codelab> kage_jittai: what about crossover
<Kage_Jittai> also, r00t_ninja suggested playonlinux
<jussi01> cedega has a free and a paid version
<Kage_Jittai> yes... yes... I know there are 2345 WINE based projects... sadly I have only tried WINE, so don't ask me
<r00t_ninja> jussi01: is there any particular program you are looking to run?
<maco> isnt wine beyond cedega nowadays?
<maco> cuz with the licensing, cedega can no longer take wine's improvements
<cheeko> codelab: so isnt ther keryx for installinf win4all
<cheeko> or cedega
<jussi01> r00t_ninja: ?
<r00t_ninja> i mean cheeko
<cheeko> well i need to run transformers
<r00t_ninja> have you tried with wine?
<cheeko> r00t_ninja: yes
<r00t_ninja> wine 1.2?
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: did you check to make sure you don't need any DLLs or anything to make it work correctly
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: a lot of times things require tweaking to work in WINE
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: but i just switched over to linux becoz wht trouble windows used to cause
<Orion777> root_ninja: know the command for installing kde 4.3.4
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: what is the full name of the game?
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: transformers the game
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: ok cedega doesn't have it in their database.  And WINE gives it a rating of garbage, however that was quite a few versions ago
<cheeko> ok
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: however you said you tried, and it didn't work, correct?
<cheeko> yes
<Kage_Jittai> then good chance it won't work with WINE, sorry
<cheeko> np
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: I would like you to remember one thing... running a windows program on a non windows platform is a VERY difficult thing.   its like trying to cook steak with a toaster oven.
<cheeko> wen i run kubuntu it says init too long then freezes
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: do you have any more details then that?
<cheeko> yes
<cheeko> i tride formatting my lap with ext4 and installed kubuntu
<cheeko> every thing goes well 1ce it restarts to start the os it just freezes and says init too long
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: I would try reinstalling it, maybe something went wrong in the install process
<cheeko> this wud be the fourth time if i do it again
<cheeko> 9.04 work perfectly fine
<Kage_Jittai> Hmmmm
<cheeko> but not 9.10
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: try formatting it with ext3 instead
<cheeko> did tht
<cheeko> but not ext2 and 1
<Kage_Jittai> don't do 2 and 1
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: do you get past the grub menu?
<cheeko> i did ext3
<cheeko> yet the same prob
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: do you get past the grub menu?
<cheeko> nope
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: just stay ryt wher it is
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: but the grub menu loads?
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: and frezes
<cheeko> yes
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: come to #ubuntu
<cheeko> im ther already
<Kage_Jittai> k
<cheeko> but no one respondin to my query
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: nice 1
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: looks like we are on our own...
<Kage_Jittai> ok, lets try to boot into your OS though grub maunally
<Kage_Jittai> just... let me find where to do that since I have forgotten <_<
<cheeko> ok
<cheeko> can i pm u
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai:
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: yes
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: does it give you a error message line "init too long (max 11 characters)"?
<Kage_Jittai> or is it just init too long?
<echotone> cheekoo whats up?
<cheeko> echotone: >	GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 and let me know if it works for u
<cheeko> im havin the prob
<cheeko> same prob
<echotone> would it explain why i can install and run every major os except for linux?
<echotone> i had it running 2 days ago and now all of a sudden i cant install it
<cheeko> my xp does fine
<cheeko> but wen ubuntu or kubuntu loads i just get the mssg init too long
<cheeko> do u get tht too
<echotone> i get no message at all. just a black screen.
<echotone> i tried the live cd too . nothing works
<cheeko> whts ur pc config
<Kage_Jittai> echotone: cheeko: I am getting caught up on GRUB2, give me a minute
<cheeko> sure
<echotone> shuttle xpc. 4G RAM, 1TB HDD, Pentium 4, NVIDIA 9500GT
<herol> somebody teach me how to use tor
<cheeko> i feel thers some prob on p4 coz thing work fine in dual cores and core2duos
<cheeko> even i have p4
<echotone> i had it working just fine though. i just built this computer and the first thing i did was install 9.10
<echotone> it worked fine until i tried win7
<echotone> now it majically wont install
<cheeko> formatted the whole thing or just partial
<echotone> the links i got from these chats all require a terminal. i cant get to one
<cheeko> why
<echotone> i have formatted and reformatted the whole drive
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: did you try to install win7?
<echotone> i cant install the system to get to a terminal
<cheeko> nope i hate windows after vista
<echotone> likewise. which is why i am so upset that i cant use anything except windows on my computer now.
<pradeep1288> how to install kde from karmic ubuntu 9.10
<Kage_Jittai> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Kage_Jittai> echotone: cheeko: ok let me follow this boot process correct
<cheeko> echotone: well try to solve it
<Kage_Jittai> echotone: cheeko: You both can load the grub2 menu, correct?
<echotone> what is the grub2 menu? i can install the system but i cant run it.
<Kage_Jittai> echotone: do you get a menu where you can select what to boot into  I.E.  Ubuntu, memtest, windows, etc
<cheeko> i can see the msg after grub i dunt know whether it is grub 1 or 2
<echotone> i use the whole drive, i dont have more than one partition
<cheeko> yes
<cheeko> itried the whole partition thing and partial thing both
<echotone> but if i had installed windows and then tried ubuntu (like from wubi) then, yes. i can choose which one i want
<Kage_Jittai> then you both get the error message "init too long"?
<cheeko> i get it
<cheeko> echotone: goes blank
<echotone> i get a page of jargon and riffraff but then it goes away and goes black
<cheeko> it even had happed to me wen i was workin wid livecd
<cheeko> echotone: tht happens in livecd ryt
<echotone> i cant even use the live cd. the same thing happens
<cheeko> it happend to me but but some how it works fine
<cheeko> now tht is
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: it works now?
<cheeko> the live cd
<echotone> you got it to wirk? or it just decided to work all of a sudden?
<cheeko> not the live cd worked after i formated my hd
<echotone> did you change anything in BIOS or anything?
<cheeko> nope
<echotone> i tried formatting. what format did you choose?
<cheeko> ntfs
<echotone> i tried FAT and ext2,3,4
<cheeko> i had 3 partitions initially
<echotone> i'll try that one next
<cheeko> but now only 1
<cheeko> but i get the prob of init too long in my hd boot now
<cheeko> so dont try it well find the soln then try installing
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: is there ANY other messages on the screen
<cheeko> no just tht one
<cheeko> i have a doubt on processor
<echotone> have you ever had it working on the pentium 4?
<echotone> i have
<cheeko> coz it seems to work xtremely well in other processord
<echotone> my laptop has core 2 duo and it works fine.
<apparle> hello guys
<echotone> and i have had wondows7 on it and osx86 and 8.04 ubuntu and 9.10 ubuntu
<cheeko> but tht wud be older version ryt or the 9.10
<apparle> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<echotone> i have had no problems with any os on my laptop. i am currently running 9.10 on it  right now to chat with you
<echotone> thanks ubottu but i need to figure out how to install it first. hahaha
<cheeko> sud i try #ubuntu-bugs
<cheeko> ubottu:
<echotone> why not?
<cheeko> so lets get ther
<Kage_Jittai> google is not helping me at all with this error. I am about ready to search though the kernel's source code do see if this error message is in there
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: can u come to #ubuntu-bugs we 'll try it ther
<Kage_Jittai> echotone: try the alternate CD
<echotone> i am using the alt cd right now. the same thing happens. i was happy that i could even install the system with the alt cd but then it boots and goes black...
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: what is an alter nate cd
<echotone> its a text based installer instead of buttons to click
<cheeko> echotone: wer did u get it 4m
<echotone> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<r00t_ninja> cheeko: do you have a intel card?
<cheeko> yes
<r00t_ninja> if so you will have to update before xorg will work
<r00t_ninja> for some card
<r00t_ninja> s
<echotone> i also have intel chipset. i had ubuntu running. and now it doesnt work. might that be the same problem?
<r00t_ninja> are you able to switch to a console by pressing ctrl + alt + f2
<r00t_ninja> login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<r00t_ninja> and then do "sudo apt-get update"
<Orion777> how do I install kde 4.3.4?
<r00t_ninja> "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<Kage_Jittai> ok... "init too long" did NOT come from the kernel
<echotone> i cant get to anything. i cant install the os. so i cant get to a terminal or anything.
<echotone> it goes black before i get to do anything at all
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: i think by installing the updates you should get updated to kde 4.3.4
<echotone> what would it have come from kage?
<echotone> i am loooost
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: is "init too long" the exact message you get?
<cheeko> yes Kage_Jittai
<Orion777> rootninja: installing updates did not install kde 4.3.4 and sudo apt-get upgrade didn't add anything
<r00t_ninja> echotone: can you install with an alternative install cd
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: did you do sudo apt-get update first ?
<r00t_ninja> Orion777:  or just go into kpackagekit , the software updates section click refresh then select all updates
<echotone> root: yes i can. but when i restart the comp without the disk in and i try to boot into os. the ubuntu logo flashes and then the screen goes black after showing me a page of something for a couple of seconds.
<cheeko> same haer echotone
<r00t_ninja> can you then press ctrl + alt + f2 and get to a virtual console
<Orion777> I did sudo apt-get update which said nothing installed updated..then went to package kit and rfresh comes up with nothing
<cheeko> r00t_ninja: i ll try
<echotone> i didnt try that yet. i am restarting the installation of the os so i can try that.
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: you sure your not already on kde 4.3.4?
<Orion777> yes
<r00t_ninja> wait is 4.3.4 in the repos?
<Orion777> if you mean what comes with 9.10 no
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: and you said 9.04 worked?
<Orion777> I have kde 4.3.2
<cheeko> yes it did
<r00t_ninja> same
<r00t_ninja> cheeko: so your in a console?
<cheeko> nope
<r00t_ninja> yes what did then?
<r00t_ninja> oh
<r00t_ninja> dw
<cheeko> init too long
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: google... has forsaken me with this "init too long" error
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: I am starting to think you might be leading me in circles
<echotone> he sint.
<echotone> ubuntu is
<echotone> he isnt*
<echotone> i am in the same circle.
<Kage_Jittai> "init too long" is not a very helpful error message...
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: no i aint
<echotone> but if it is all that we have...what else can we do? Thanks for trying to help us out though.
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: ok... lets try something, you got your 9.04 live CD handy?
<cheeko> no just 9.10
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: can you boot to it?
<r00t_ninja> im guessing the init to long message is due to xorg failing to start
<Orion777> rootninja, there is a command or source for package to upgrade to 4.3.4 but I can't remember what it is
<Kage_Jittai> r00t_ninja: he doesn't get a splash screen though
<r00t_ninja> oh rite
<Kage_Jittai> r00t_ninja: if it was a Xorg issue it wouldn't happen until after the splash screen
<r00t_ninja> wait
<r00t_ninja> xsplash uses xorg
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: wht are u talkin abt 9.10 or 9.04
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: any, do you have any Linux live CDs you can boot to?
<cheeko> knoppix 6
<cheeko> and kubuntu 9.10
<Kage_Jittai> that'll work
<Kage_Jittai> boot to it, and mount your harddrive
<cheeko> ok
<Kage_Jittai> I wanna get at some log files
<SeaOrifice> so whats up in here ?
<cheeko> SeaOrifice: just go thru dude
<r00t_ninja> oh wait kubuntu doesnt use xsplash lol
<Kage_Jittai> r00t_ninja: I believe its a system level problem.  Possible the kernel can't start the init process
<echotone> whats init process?
<echotone> its a popular error message for me today
<Kage_Jittai> echotone: its the first process called by the kernel, and starts all the other system service
<echotone> thank you
<codelab> init problem means you the boot cd is corrupt and cant initialize
<Kage_Jittai> codelab: he can boot to the CD, and he has tried to install kubuntu 4 times
<echotone> i see. that makes sense.
<echotone> i am installing the system right now.
<Kage_Jittai> all the time when he tries to boot from the HD he gets the error message
<echotone> but it doesnt run
<echotone> this is my 4th try also
<echotone> cheecko, any luck?
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: now im in knoppix
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: got your hd mounted?
<cheeko> from knoppix echotone
<cheeko> Kage_Jittai: i get this msg error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure
<cheeko> during mount ing
<Kage_Jittai> o_o
<Kage_Jittai> try mounting it manually
<cheeko> tell me commands
<Kage_Jittai> open a terminal
<cheeko> done
<cheeko> nxt
<Kage_Jittai> then do:  sudo mkdir /mnt/fs && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/fs
<Kage_Jittai> wait... shit... I bet knoppix doesn't have sudo
<cheeko> it has i cant always do sudu su
<cheeko> srry sudo su
<Kage_Jittai> just do su
<Kage_Jittai> then do
<Kage_Jittai> mkdir /mnt/fs && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/fs
<cheeko> wait
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: `?
<cheeko> yes
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: is it mounted?
<cheeko> i made a dir but no able to mount
<Kage_Jittai> do you get a error or what?
<cheeko> i need to figure out my nodes my self ryt
<Kage_Jittai> ???
<echotone> My alternate cd installation just said it installed the grub2 bootloader. i hope this time it works.
<cheeko> i have hdc1 and hdc5
<cheeko> hdb in my mnt folder
<Kage_Jittai> use hdc1
<cheeko> ok
<cheeko> so the command wud be
<Kage_Jittai> mount /mnt/fs /dev/hdc1
<Kage_Jittai> wait...
<sysop2> I have a bad session, its so bad I cant clear it from the gui due to video corruption. how do I clear it from the command line?
<Kage_Jittai> mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/fs
<Kage_Jittai> ffs
<Kage_Jittai> I am getting sleepy
<sysop2> I moved everything out of ~/.kde/share/config/session is there anything else?
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: use, not the other command mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/fs
<Kage_Jittai> cheeko: can you mount your harddrive?
<cheekoo> cheeko ins now cheekoo
<oscar> alguien que escriba en español
<Kage_Jittai> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<echotone> okay. i installed the system and rebooted. it got as far as to tell me that it started the init crypto disks and then gave me the black screen. i cannot ctrl alt f2 to get a terminal. just a terminally black screen.
<r00t_ninja> what about ctrl + alt + f1?
<echotone> no ctrl alt f1 either
<smellynosery> Hi, I upgraded to KArmic last night and my status bar/toolbar/place where menu button is, isn't responsive anymore
<smellynosery> I have to use alt+tab to change windowds
<smellynosery> Why would that happen?
<echotone> maybe try to update and reboot...? idk
<stefan__> one nasty thing that usually works but removes all your configurations is to remove the plasma-conf from your .kde directory
<stefan__> but try different things first ;)
<echotone> i found commands online that reset all of your visuals. maybe that would work too.
<vita> Hi all.
<vita> I have minor problem. After dist-upgrading to KK I get during boot error message saying, that partitions in /etc/fstab are already mounted and cannot be mounted again. And that pressing Esc will bring in recovery console.
<vita> After I ignore it, system properly boots and disks are mounted properly
<vita> Any ideas
<vita> ?
<Vroomfondle> any duplicate entries in /etc/fstab?
<vita> Vroomfondle: None
<vita> Also in dmesg and /var/log/messages there is nothing suspicious
<vita> Perhaps some readahead app or somethingf like that is doing this
<vandenoever> is there a ppa for qt 4.6 (but without kde 4.4)
<stefan__> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<stefan__> but beware: after you upgraded to qt4.6 its hard to downgrade back
<ghostcube> qt 4.6 runs fine here so far
<stefan__> kde 4.3. in general works with qt4.6 but not amarok for example
<stefan__> so be warned
<vandenoever> stefan__: for that i'll use ogg123 then :-)
<stefan__> as i said - it just what i encountered - might be there are other apps as well
<stefan__> kopete, kmail, quassel, konsole, kate, okular, dolphin, plsam, kwin work, though ;)
<stefan__> plsam = plasma
<andrewgodwin> any news on the 4.4 karmic packages? most of them look to be done in the staging PPA...
<Tm_T> andrewgodwin: most, but that's not enough
<Tm_T> andrewgodwin: and I'm not sure if even those are ready to use
<stefan__> its sad that it takes so long...
<shankly> hi all
<ilter> Hello. I investigated log files. But i don't want to see from it's begining. Is there any comment to see logs sort by descending date?
<ilter> sorry i mean *command
<llutz> ilter: tac
<ilter> llutz: Thank you so much it's exactly which i need command.
<elguyo> any digg users here?
<smellynosery> Hi - Is it possible to change my sources list to get newer kernels?
<smellynosery> If so, what do I add?
<ghostcube> smellynosery: there is an ubuntu kernel ppa for not official released once but they may dont include all drivers you need
<smellynosery> ghostcube: Rar
<smellynosery> I have a fairly big problem with usb modems that I thought was fixed in a specific kernel, so wanted to upgrade kernel to see what would happen
<smellynosery> Probably lots of breakages, but maybe it would work
<ghostcube> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<NoobCp> Any idea how to log in after a "restart". Using a live disc, 9.10 regional remaster
<r00t_ninja> try using the user "ubuntu"
<r00t_ninja> with no password
<NoobCp> Didn't work, even tho the GUI is telling me that user is ubuntu
<NoobCp> Also sometimes some bizarre notification from what I presume is the wireless manager interrupts a shut down and brings me to that log-in screen
<smellynosery> How easy is it to downgrade? and what kernel comes with jaunty?
<Mamarok> !downgrade | smellynosery
<ubottu> smellynosery: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<smellynosery> Cool
<Mamarok> smellynosery: the easiest way is to reinstall, if you have your /home on a separate partition it is done in less than 30 minutes
<Mamarok> just move the $HOME/.kde/ out of the way before restarting, and everything should work fine
<smellynosery> I just have an issue with usb modems
<smellynosery> And apparently it's a regression
<smellynosery> So I either need to downgrade to jaunty, or upgrade my kernel
<smellynosery> Not sure which is best :P
<Mamarok> can't tell, I don't think a newer kernel is that big a risk
<Mamarok> and far easier to test
<Mamarok> see the kernel PPA ghostcube told you about
<ghostcube> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<ghostcube> hi Mamarok :)
<Mamarok> hi ghostcube :)
<ubuntu> help needed...
<ubuntu> i am not able to log in because the login window crashes
<ubuntu> how do i change the login window theme?
<i_is_broke> ubuntu, i take it your using gdm?
<ubuntu> yes
<i_is_broke> have you tried dpkg -reconfigure gdm?
<ubuntu> no...
<i_is_broke> or install kdm?
<ubuntu> i am really new and i dont  even know what they are
<i_is_broke> are you running kubuntu or ubuntu?
<ubuntu> kubuntu
<i_is_broke> then it should be kdm unless when setting up you told it to use gdm
<ubuntu> ummm...
<ubuntu> i downloaded the installation files
<i_is_broke> what version are you running 9.04 or 9.10 or older?
<ubuntu> from the "art" thingy
<ubuntu> 9.04
<ubuntu> but it is ultimate edition
<ubuntu> 2.3
<ubuntu> (i believe it is bases on 9.04)
<FloodBotK3> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mamarok> Ultimate?
<i_is_broke> ok are you using grub or grub2 and what the heck is ultimate?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> what did you mean by "dont flood"?
<i_is_broke> dont use the enter key all on one line please
<i_is_broke> it makes the channel scroll to much.
<Mamarok> ubuntu: sorry, what version do you use, can you open a terminal and run uname -a, please?
<ubuntu> ok
<r00t_ninja> its a distro based on ubuntu
<Mamarok> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<i_is_broke> ah is ee.
<Mamarok> right...
<Mamarok> ubuntu: you should ask the Ultimate Edition people then, I guess you have a website for that
<ubuntu> i looked up the website, and they directed me to this chat
<Mamarok> ubuntu: you can get help for your distribution here: http://forumubuntusoftware.info/, we do not offer support for it
<ubuntu> ok. thanks a lot!
<ubuntu> :)
<Mamarok> they should do the support since they decided to make it, we simply can't, sorry
<i_is_broke> i dont know why they would send him to this room?
<NoobCp> Which site referred you here ubuntu ?
<i_is_broke> he said there web site so i was taking it as ultimate.
<NoobCp> I'm taking it as an indeterminate
<Mamarok> no, the website says nothing at all about this channel, they have a forum, ond they should do their own support, we simply can't
<NoobCp> Which is exactly why we can't possibly know which "the" was meant
<ubuntu> i am really sorry for all the confusion guys...
<NoobCp> Do you remember were you foud the chat? I'm curious ;D
<ubuntu> i am trying the website you have suggested
<ubuntu> i think it was in http://ultimateedition.info/
<Mamarok> well, they are not supposed to send you here at all, who said you should ask here?
<Mamarok> ubuntu: that is the website, and there is the link to the forum I gave you above
<ubuntu> i dont remember very clearly how i got to this chat...
<Mamarok> I don't see any reference to our IRC channel
<ubuntu> but now that it is clear to me that i need to go else where, i am going off
<Mamarok> ubuntu: nvm, you know where to ask now :)
<ubuntu> sorry for bothering you
<ubuntu> yes. :)
<ubuntu> thanks! :)
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<millun> how many MB could be upgrade 9.04->9.10
<millun> ?
<millun> i am asking because i got crappy connection
<Mamarok> millun: depends what you are upgrading, if it is only a basic installation it's probably around 300 Mb
<millun> i've kept up to date... sort of. didn't update for a month or two
<Mamarok> which might as well go to 2-3 Gb if you have a very extensive isntallation
<Mamarok> like if you have installed both KDE and Gnome, that is big
<millun> i see
<SeaOrifice> Does anyone have a problem while running kubuntu installer saying " init 2 long" ???
<SeaOrifice> ok thats not 2
<SeaOrifice> its too long
<SeaOrifice> and it comes while booting up
<SeaOrifice> host has Pentium4
<NoobCp> is there a way to find system hotkeys?
<NoobCp> like look them all up?
<NoobCp> Sure could use hotkey for run and terminal
<NoobCp> +a
<r00t_ninja> NoobCp: look in system settings under keyboard
<r00t_ninja> & mouse
<NoobCp> Oh and any idea if control+alt keys not giving me "altgr" in Kate is standard feature?
<NoobCp> Scratch that, system wide
<NoobCp> altgr!=alt+control
<morgan>  	/msg [S`n`N]`Bakeneko xdcc send 6
<r00t_ninja> ....
<morgan>  /msg [S`n`N]`Bakeneko xdcc send 6
<jussi01> is there any alternative to running chkdsk /f and rebooting windows twice when a ntfs is in an inconsistent state? the drive is almost dead and Imhoping to get something off it...
<ghostcube> jussi01: testdisk is cool for this
<ghostcube> may it can repair the disk
<jussi01> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<jussi01> ooh, Ill have a look at that.
<jussi01> and it works on ntfs?
<ghostcube> yeo
<ghostcube> p
<ghostcube> and its there on windows mac nd linux
<ghostcube> :)
<trudelI> have any windows version for mac?
<trudelI> !info b00t_mija
<ubottu> Package b00t_mija does not exist in karmic
<r00t_ninja> ?
<trudelI> !info linux for mac
<ubottu> 'for' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, medibuntu, partner
<cheeko> is there any driver update for nvidia graphics card
<ghostcube> trudelI: for ppc
<ghostcube> !ppc | trudelI
<ubottu> trudelI: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<cheeko> i have 8600gt
<trudelI> but power pc aren't discountinued?
<cheeko> save our souls
<cheeko> please
<Mamarok> !patience | cheeko
<ubottu> cheeko: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<jussi01> ghostcube: hrr, testdisk doesnt like ti if you cant mount the partition...
<ghostcube> jussi01: oh hmm
<ghostcube> maybe any windows pc you have to check it ?
<ghostcube> it should run on windows without mountig
<jussi01> ghostcube: I cant boot into windows...
<ghostcube> oh tahts the problemo :|
<jussi01> its a laptop hdd
<ghostcube> hmmmm
<jussi01> I wonder if the HP recovery partition has some tool...
<cheeko> google chromium is based on ubuntu ight
<jussi01> cheeko: that discussion really belongs in an offtopic channel such as #kubuntu-offtopic
<cheeko> sorry my bad
<letourdefrance> I have ubuntu installed, and updated to v. 9.10 karmic koala. But since i did this i cannot connect to my wireless network. Should something be setup in order for wireless to work again?
<regina> ку
<regina> есть кто живой ?
<letourdefrance> ??
<bazhang> !ru | regina
<ubottu> regina: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<muimota> hi this is a really easy question: I want to change kde theme from air (I don't like the transparent taskbar). How can I achieve this?
<jussi01> hrm, someone remind me how to delete a user that I accidentally created?
<muimota> oops I closed the window accidentally
<muimota> some can tellme how to change the theme
<tsimpson> jussi01: sudo userdel <user name>
<jussi01> ahh
<tsimpson> use -r to remove their $HOME too
<Spezi> muimota: can'/t tell you how the option is called exactly (i'm from germany), but if you right click on your desktop and choose the downmost option, there should be an option to change the theme
<muimota> spezi:Thankyou! it was the really simple thing I didn't remember.
<letourdefrance> hmmm updating did not work. I simply cannot connect to wireless since i updated to 9.10. Any suggestions?
<phant0m_> does anyone know anything about printers?
<phant0m_> pls
<llutz> !anyone > phant0m_
<ubottu> phant0m_, please see my private message
<austlaw> just upgraded to the new kubuntu, cannot increase my resolution to what it was before
<phant0m_> ok my problem is i dont have a driver for my printer so it wont print its an epson stylus is there anything i can do to resolve this
<phant0m_> oh yeah also tried there web site and they dont seem to have support for my problem either
<llutz> phant0m_: what stylus exactly?
<austlaw> within hardware drivers, it says my nvidia drivers are still active
<phant0m_> sx200
<phant0m_> yeah thats the one
<llutz> phant0m_: http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_SX200
<phant0m_> sweet ty
<SiVA_> in crontab, where the script is defined, can you pass paramters simply like: mycronscript -param1 foo -param2 bar ? ?
<llutz> SiVA_: yes
<phant0m_> hmmm not supported for x64
<austlaw> it won't let me increase my resolution...
<phant0m_> llutz do they not support 64 bit architecture
<austlaw> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing?
<Ranarama> How come when I try to install Windows I get disk read error, but when I installed Kubuntu, it worked just fine?
<austlaw> maximum resolution listed is 640x480, how do I fix this?
<Luggage> hey all, any idea what could cause format and new windows installation to NOT lose grub? I was very surprised after setup to win 7 to see the grub bootloader still, I think it might hint to the cause of my problems atm
<Luggage> As ar as I know windows should have written over it and I would have either had to reinstall kubuntu or repair the boot loader. but it wasn't gone after win 7 setup
<Luggage> sorry if its somewhat win related, but ask about grub in win channels and 8/10 replies are what is grub?
<letourdefrance> ohh well... Unfortunately Linux still seems to be rather useless... I wonder if it will ever actually be usable..I hope so...anyway...back to a more productive environment
<Luggage> hmm useless?
<Luggage> I use it as my main os
<Luggage> only use windows for 3d max, photoshop and games that wont run under wine
<Luggage> my issue is with win not kubuntu atm if its not an issue with my new hardware pieces (hope not :s)
<letourdefrance> Luggage: well...when a simple thing such as wireless notwork does not even work without hours of configuration it seems rather useless
<Luggage> lol
<Luggage> I guess that has more to do with knowledge about the os?
<Luggage> try and get someone who doesn't know squat about win to set up network in win i it doesn't succeed on auto
<letourdefrance> Luggage: nahh....its a matter of where you want to put your time...in looking around in luinux trying to figure out how to do the most simple things or actually get some work done
<Luggage> the only reason I even have to go into manual configging o my nic in linux is because I need to spoof my mac address (or pay 20,- moving fee.. right...)
<letourdefrance> ahhh and i also have trackpoint scroll in windows....not available in linux
<Luggage> usually for me editing /etc/network/interaces usually is enough to get the hidden ssid router connected at moms place and here I just need the ifconfig set manual mac address and restart dhcp client and then never have to touch again
<llutz> letourdefrance:  <°)))o><   take it and troll away please
<letourdefrance> not trolling
<letourdefrance> just really disappointed about linux :(
<letourdefrance> i had hoped for something better
<Luggage> but im not here for a linux win debate, I use both and see both have there uses positives and negatives depending on perspective more than anything else
<Luggage> and mostly, my problem is with windows atm not linux which is behaving just fine.
<Luggage> but because it concerns grub too I came here since in a win channel most eople react like wt is a grub? lol
<letourdefrance> Luggage you use ubuntu?
<Luggage> if you were hoping for an autoconfig itself a million hardware pieces pre-supported from setup tan choosing a linux distro was just not smart :)
<Luggage> kubuntu
<Luggage> kubuntu temporary install is working fine, my problem is win 7 resh install because of new mobo and cpu bsodding
<Luggage> but when I ran setup of windows and expected it to kill grub it didn't and I was thinking perhaps its a hint to whats wrong or went wrong or whatever.
<Luggage> usually it overwrite the grub loader correct?
<bazhang> dual boot win7 and karmic?
<llutz> Luggage: its known to do so
<Luggage> atm dual boot jaunty and win7, I never had problems untill I rebuilt the pc yesterday with new mobo and cpu
<Luggage> ran memtest and a ew other diagnositcs but nothing wrong was ound hardware wise
<Luggage> I dont have karmic on c atm, since I was expecting to be able to install 7 fine, then burn the 9.0 to disc and install a fresh koala on linux partition
<Luggage> I only have this one temp set up noew because of win7 bsodding and its driving me nuts, I was so looking forward to my upgrade and now feel like throwing the thing rom the balcony.. (been trying to find the problem since last night)
<bazhang> Luggage, you have the win7 installer disc?
<Luggage> I was supposed to enjoy a glight in flight sim today with the new quadcore not still be busy getting things to work.. it's only the 20th or so machine I've built :s.
<Luggage> I got win7 ultimate 64 bit on dvd yep
<Luggage> but im still wondering how win 7 did not overwrite grub
<Luggage> that was the first hint of not everything being normal so.
<bazhang> okay; what I did was backed up important data, used gparted live cd to make partitions for win7 (ntfs) and Karmic, then installed win7 first
<Luggage> well I have done the following things succesfully previously before this new hardware
<bazhang> win7 installs a weird 100mb bootloader that karmic was having trouble dealing with
<Luggage> had xp...  wanted linux to try too, installed kubuntu 9.04 on seperate partition
<Luggage> went fine for weeks, then got 7 finally.. formatted xp installed 7 fine... killed bootloader fine as expected
<Luggage> booted to live cd, fixed boot loader
<Luggage> fine everything running 7 and kubuntu dual boot fine.. weeks later I get new hardware back up
<Luggage> built new pc
<Luggage> boot from win 7 cd
<Luggage> install win 7.. first hint things wrong: grub is still there
<Luggage> eh okay.. installed drivers etc win 7 became bsod prone
<Luggage> installed kubuntu on other partition again to surf and find help
<Luggage> that's where I am, asking how it can be that win 7 didnt kill grub... since its the first hint of whatever is wrong
<bazhang> Luggage, I would check the grub factoid as you are with jaunty
<bazhang> !grub | Luggage
<ubottu> Luggage: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Luggage> ow and I never update ix win installations or anything always format and fresh
<Luggage> well I didn't lose grub after win 7 setup ...
<Luggage> i know how to get it back if it is gone as expected
<bazhang> should you go for karmic then /msg ubottu grub2 for the wiki link
<Luggage> but it was still there, not expected
<Luggage> I only mentined NOT losing grub like 3 or 4 times now lol :P
<bazhang> I would redo it nonetheless
<ghostcube> Luggage: hmm why is it so strange not losing grub with win7
<Luggage> I also mentioned already having fixed grub on an another occasion so not knowing how to get grub back isn't the issue.
<ghostcube> its not supposed to bekilled by win7
<Luggage> acording to the rest o the web it gets killed and with a command or 3 rom live cd you x it after win 7 install?
<bazhang> then it sounds like purely a windows issue --> ##windows
<Luggage> which I've done beore a ew weeks ago
<ghostcube> hmm
<Luggage> indeed hmm
<ghostcube> i only know win7 can boot linux too from its loader
<bazhang> no problems at all dual booting karmic and win7 here.
<Luggage> well cant exclude the new hardware competely baz
<Luggage> but then I'd expect to see weird things happen in kubuntu now too
<ghostcube> i never install doubled i just run windoos on my lappi and linux on my main pc
<bazhang> those are limits of my suggestions, I'm afraid, sorry not to be more helpful.
<Luggage> if it were ram not seated well or such kubuntu should crash at somepoint too.
<ghostcube> no
<Luggage> and memcheck shouldnt have had a good run lol
<ghostcube> i installed on an damaged intel proz ubuntu
<ghostcube> windows striked
<Luggage> intel makes ram?
<ghostcube> sure
<ghostcube> but it wasent ram it was cpu
<ghostcube> :)
<Luggage> ah but I was talking ram sorry :)
<ghostcube> i know but its not supposed to be so stupid like windows it uses the ram even if its damaged
<ghostcube> :|
<Luggage> ah well.. im thinking about (getting real pc tired lately) quitting pc's lol... im so tired lol
<Luggage> well metest checked out fine and th chips are the same as before new motherboard and cpu
<Luggage> ah well thanks or the suggestio and thinking with me
<Luggage> suggestions
<ghostcube> memtest did run how long ?
<Luggage> 2 complete cycles... took a few hours
<ghostcube> to short
<Luggage> nah
<ghostcube> sure
<Luggage> its the same ram thats been running fine or 1,5 years
<Luggage> and so far on borken chips memtest found it in seconds to get the first red flag
<Luggage> but think Ill be unplugging the pc anyway later, put it on the table and check everything again
<ghostcube> it found for me after one day of test an dmaged chip
<Luggage> so if its not seated right will find out then
<ghostcube> :)
<Luggage> but then still wont explain how it ran yesterday fine
<Luggage> and the day before
<Luggage> and beore
<ghostcube> any kernel update or so ?
<Luggage> ad infinitum untill new mobo and cpu and new installation o oses
<Luggage> kernel update?
<ghostcube> ok now i get it you took new hardware
<ghostcube> formated the old hdd
<ghostcube> and still the old grub is there ?
<Luggage> ah well Im of to get tobacco then I'll likely put the pc on the table and open her up again to check everything
<Luggage> yes it was still there
<ghostcube> ok then we talk offside each other lol
<bradpitt> problem like in this one ? http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264151&page=2
<Luggage> win 7 seemed fine with it but after installing some drivers and wanting to begin installing my sotwares it started bsoding and explorer hangs on playing shutdown sound on shutdown
<Luggage> ive removed audio drivers (latest from mobo manufacturer) but that didn't remove the problem so I dont think the core problem was audio related despite the eplorer hanging on shtdown sound
<austlaw> how do I fix my broken resolution?
<Luggage> sorry trying to type faster than I actually can lol
<Luggage> well grub is working fine, I just didn't expect it to be there after format and fresh win 7 setup
<Luggage> kubuntu seems to be working fine, its just win 7. I never had a problem with it, come new hardware things changed apparently, ah maybe my mobo is just a doa :(
<Luggage> I hate problems with new hardware and resh instals, so many variables of what could be the culprit
<Luggage> last thing I did before win7 really broke down for some reason was installing daemon tools lite, which I've used or years and never had a problem, not on my previous win 7 install or before
<Luggage> but the bootloader not disappearing bothers me, as far as I know it should have been gone. so I see that as clue No 1 to find  whats wrong but google isn't giving much about it except the bootloader dissappeared help me ix it type topics
<Luggage> and ill happily explain how to get grub back after win 7 install so thats not the issue, it never disappeared. first reboot after setup from win dvd I got the grub loader like nothing ever happened.
<Luggage> ah well be back in  few mins. need tobacco.. cant be without tonight with all the p ixing stress lol
<soee> hi
<austlaw> how do people use this bad operating system? :|
<kaddi> what is so bad about it?
<[SilverFox]> hey whats the min pc specs installing kubuntu?
<[SilverFox]> would it be less then windows xp or more?
<kaddi> it should be less, but let me check
<[SilverFox]> ty
<kaddi> but if you are looking for something lightweight you shouldn't be using kde
<kaddi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<[SilverFox]> I guess I should not be using a gui period hehe
<[SilverFox]> ubuntu offer none gui install?
<kaddi> hehe
<avihay> yes, it does
<[SilverFox]> The minimum requirements are only likely to allow a server (non-graphical)
<[SilverFox]> sweet
<kaddi> well if you use xubunu (with gui) you have those specs:
<kaddi> # 300 MHz processor # 192 MB of system memory (RAM) # At least 1.5 GB of disk space # VGA graphics card
<kaddi> and the server install comes without a gui, I believe
<[SilverFox]> ok
<kaddi> the "absolute minimal installation" at the botom of the page wants:  # Intel 486 processor # 32 MB of system memory (RAM)  and for an install with gui: Intel Pentium 66 MHz processor
<kaddi> 48 MB of system memory
<[SilverFox]> nice I think its a 700mhz with like 512 anyways :)
<[SilverFox]> this for backups from my webserver
<mainiac> :)
<mainiac> tagchen
<mainiac> ich bin ja nicht blond und glaub auch nicht blöd aber irgendwie peil ich da mit kubuntu karmic koala was nicht
<kaddi> hi :)
<mainiac> hab mir basilisk2 und pear pc installiert
<kaddi> deutsche hilfe gibts leider nur in #kubuntu-de. Das hier ist der englisch support channel ;)
<maco> kaddi: wow.
<kaddi> it's much less impressive once you know, that I'm actually german ;)
<mainiac> and it's very helpfull that i can explain it in english too
<funcrush> is it useful in split view of Konsole?
<kaddi> hehe, indeed... sadly I had never heard of basilisk2 or pearpc before you mentioned it, so I doubt I'll be able to actually help you with your problem :/
<funcrush> is split view useful in Konsole?
<mainiac> i've got installed basilisk2 and pear pc on my karmic koala kubuntu
<mainiac> but i didn't see it listed on the k menue
<kaddi> funcrush: that's probably for you to decide no? It might be useful if you need to compare the contents of two different konsole sessions, but I have never used it
<maco> kaddi: ah hehe yes that does...though im generally impressed by people who are fluent in multiple languages. i can get by in a handful of languages, but not fluent
<funcrush> kaddi: but 2 views has same session
<mainiac> and if i try to get them by run it as command in the shell become i message reply that it can't be found
<mainiac> what did i done false
<kaddi> mainiac: what do you get if you type apt-cache policy basilisk2 into your command line? Does it say it's installed?
<mainiac> basilisk2:
<mainiac>   Installiert: 0.9.20070407-2
<mainiac>   Kandidat: 0.9.20070407-2
<mainiac>   Versions-Tabelle:
<mainiac>  *** 0.9.20070407-2 0
<FloodBotK3> mainiac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mainiac> yes it is installed
<mainiac> excuse me FloodBotK3 ma bot
<mainiac> ^^
<kaddi> mainiac: I just installed it and the command BasiliskII works for me. Make you capitalize the B
<Guest7147> guys....  listen to me...    how to delete KOPETE and now reinstall!!!   Because it do not login when I input my correct passwort!!!   it is stange!
<kaddi> +sure
<mainiac> i had it done by rund the Kapage Kit
<mainiac> Kpackage Kit
<kaddi> Guest7147: if you want to delete kopete and delete ALL your settings, including your logs and logins open command line and run sudo apt-get remove --purge kopete afterwards to install run sudo apt-get install kopete
<kaddi> mainiac: that should not make a difference if you want to run it. What command did you try in Konsole
<MoscowSindySho> ok  Waiting to me ... I try to do it
<mainiac> basilisk2
<mainiac> after run command whereis basilisk2
<mainiac> which list all file directories who where installed files of it
<mainiac> ;)
<kaddi> mainiac: the command to start the program is BasiliskII. try using that one and tell me if it works
<mainiac> yes it works
<MoscowSindySho> I want to use Kopete because    Pidgin is kfucking shit          Do not have function thsat add new friend!!!  do not story history....   and bad big interface
<mainiac> and which command did i nead for the pear pc emulation
<Pici> MoscowSindySho: Please mind your language here.
<MoscowSindySho> OK
<genii> !language | MoscowSindySho
<ubottu> MoscowSindySho: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kaddi> mainiac: it could be this command: ppc
<mainiac> must go thx for help
<MoscowSindySho> GUYS     Man write message to me and this message have ROT colowr....    what should to do that I write RED message to ubotto for example
<kaddi> your welcome
<mainiac> kaddi yes works thx
<kaddi> MoscowSindySho: the red colour means that someone wrote your name, it is highlighted so you know that the message is meant for you
<MoscowSindySho> I want to speak english
<MoscowSindySho> YES I know that he wrot to me....      But what string he wrote that this message was red?  "<kaddi> hello!"?
<MoscowSindySho> <kaddi>   hello
<genii> MoscowSindySho: BECAUSE he wrote to you it was red, for you. When someone writes to him, it's red for HIM
<kaddi> your name
<kaddi> [16:57] <MoscowSindySho> <kaddi>   hello this is red for me, because you wrote my name in it
<MoscowSindySho> !!! yes
<MoscowSindySho> but I need to copy your name and past after....  It is not gut.... I click on your name to do it .... but it open new tab
<MoscowSindySho> If I "drag and drop" your name to input-text-field ?   it will work?
<genii> MoscowSindySho: Just type in the first few letters of their name and then hit the TAB key, it will make the whole name for you
<MoscowSindySho> genii ok
<MoscowSindySho> Are there any GIRLS in this chat
<MoscowSindySho> ??
<MoscowSindySho> yes... only guys
<MoscowSindySho> and gays
<Pici> MoscowSindySho: This is the Ubuntu Support channel, not a dating service.  Please try to stay on-topic.  You may also want to take a look at our https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<deokanon> i'm getting a lot of subscription requests in empathy (hotmail)...i'm probably being paranoid but what could someone with a ID like this want with me
<deokanon> keshiadimauroddm@hotmail.com
<deokanon> doesn't soudn too real
<MoscowSindySho> people...  know somebody IRC server name    to talk with girls..... not only about kubuntu
<deokanon> is there a possible security issue with empathy?
<kaddi> deokanon: this kind of spam is available for all instant messaging protocols I'm afraid. I don't know about empathy and the security of it. But I get connection request from hot lonely russian girls who want to show me their pictures on skype, icq and msn all the time, independent of what client I'm using
<deokanon> thanks kaddi
<BluesKaj> can you guys recommend a flv player , for some reason my browsers won't play a DL'd flv file , it'll play the embedded version on the website , but the video has now been taken off that page .
<kaddi> BluesKaj: I think vlc can play them, not sure though
<BluesKaj> kaddi, vlc plays the audio portion but not the video , unfortunately
<sergio_> hi
<sergio_> )
<cheeko> hi :)
<jhutchins_lt> :v ltsp-server
<jhutchins_lt> !v ltsp-server
<apparle> hi guys...
<apparle> its pretty silent here.... it seems kubuntu seems to have become quite stable
<cheeko> no dude just tht people dont find bugs anymore
<apparle> guys I don't know what the problem is I just can't goto recovery... whenever I select recovery mode it shows me lots of options but then hangs there and keyboard doesn't respond
<apparle> cheeko: Actually I found one...
<apparle> I can't install superkaramba widget from the download widgets window.... it downloads and shows its installed but I can't see it in widget list
<BluesKaj> well ,time for my daily walk ...seeing that it's clear and sunny ..finally
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Krezkey> Hi BluesKaj
<giuseppe_> lve
<giuseppe_> salve
<foooba> Hello
<foooba> today is my first kubub#ntu using day :)
<Krezkey> hi foooba
<Krezkey> how do you like it
<foooba> its nice :)
<Krezkey> I find it pretty cool. I myself have only been playing with it for 3 weeks
<giuseppe_> la vs list x favore
<apparle> hey.... who decideds the xsplash for kubuntu
<foooba> i have a question about mysql. I try to start OpenBravoPOS but it didnt start, because the pointofsale programm need a mysql.
<apparle> I mean if I have to suggest somethign new the how to
<foooba> i install mysql but where can i find the class, url, mysql driver
<foooba> and so on?
<alexander_> is there any good dvd rip programm i can get?
<foooba> i install mysql with apt-get
<Krezkey> I can't help on either of those ...sorry
<Krezkey> still a newbee myself
<foooba> k
<foooba> i hope someone else. its a big chat
<Krezkey> hang around on here for a while...I'm sure someone will pick up on your questions
<apparle> alexander_: I have heard of kdvdrip but never used it
<apparle> alexander_: check on kde-apps.org
<alexander_> thanks
<bazhang> !info k9copy
<ubottu> k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.3.3-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1325 kB, installed size 3676 kB
<foooba> http://wiki.openbravo.com/wiki/OpenbravoPOS_Installation#On_Ubuntu_2  < i was on this step but didnt know the driver libary and so on.
<Krezkey> anyone ever use wine...have a question
<bazhang> Krezkey, please clarify
<Krezkey> I  just installed it and when I try to access the C: drive it makes system tells me it does not exist
<bazhang> Krezkey, which application
<Krezkey> Wine version 1.1.33
<bazhang> Krezkey, installed via repositories, or wine repos
<Krezkey> installed the .deb file
<bazhang> Krezkey, from where
<Krezkey> from wine site
<bazhang> Krezkey, some reason not to use package management system to install?
<Krezkey> not totally sure how to use alot of things in Kubuntu yet.....sorry
<Krezkey> still a newbee
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install wine    from the konsole would do it
<Krezkey> still learning that kind of stuff
<bazhang> then check the appdb to see if your application will run
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<jhutchins_lt> Anybody here running ltsp?
<Krezkey> maybe need a restart of system ?
<Krezkey> so long on windows this is all strang to me with installs and settings....what a mess
<bazhang> Krezkey, dont think so
<Krezkey> maybe to old to relearn this stuff...lol
<bazhang> Krezkey, good rule of thumb: always look in the ubuntu software repositories first before getting applications from 3rd party websites
<Krezkey> I will remember that.
<bazhang> Krezkey, what application are you trying to run with wine
<Krezkey> just some small games and a photo editing program
<vbgunz> I have an extreme boatload of fonts... I do not remember ever explicitly installing a font package. I think this may have something to do with a Windows package or the like, not sure. anyone know about a package that does this?
<bazhang> Krezkey, head over to that website, and type in the name of your applications; alternately there may well be Ubuntu native ones to handle what you wish
<vbgunz> I just checked kpackagekit and see I have 25 font packages...
<maco> the 3 ttf-larabie packages install 300 fonts....maybe you have those? thatd make an extreme boatload
<maco> a handful are installed by default for language coverage
<vbgunz> what fonts do I need as if I had a fresh install of kubuntu 9.04?
<Krezkey> bazhang, I have kubuntu on a usb hd. more to learn about it than run every day.
<vbgunz> 9.10*
<Krezkey> still on XP on internal hd
<Krezkey> ok , thanks
<Krezkey> how do you get the colored strip on your replys to me ?
<bazhang> Krezkey, if you would tell me the name of the apps, I could check if there are ubuntu equivalents
<Krezkey> the game is total annihilation
<Krezkey> and photo program is called ACDC
<Krezkey> sorry ACDSee
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7306 Krezkey it rates as gold, runs excellently
<Krezkey> and a windows addon called desktop sidebar
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=573156 acdsee alternatives
<Krezkey> what rates as gold ?
<bazhang> total annihilation: check link above
<Krezkey> cool
<Roasted> whats up guys?
<bazhang> Roasted, hi
<Krezkey> Cool I love that old game. thanks bazhang
<Roasted> just curious - has anybody had any issues with the broadcom STA driver on Karmic? My issue is "fixed" I suppose, but I was curious. I was on kernel .14 with broadcom STA and I kept getting kernel panics. Plugged in wire, upgraded to latest kernel I could grab (.16 I believe) and now the Broadcom STA was fine. Just curious if anybody else saw this too.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91401 desktop sidebar alternatives
<Krezkey> bazhang, thanks for all the help. would have never found that info so fast myself
<bazhang> Krezkey, kde4 has a ton of widgets though , so that link may not be necessary
<bazhang> Krezkey, generally just ubuntu/kubuntu desktop sidebar will have ubuntuforums link as the top recipient (for example)
<Krezkey> yeah but all the widgets are not on one panel...and never seem to stay where I am putting them on desktop
<bazhang> Krezkey, there is conky as well, but not used to kde4 so some other users may wish to advise
<Krezkey> maybe I will stop back in later...have some stuff to do right now. just stopped in to get a lil help and let some guys know I fixed my other problem from yesterday
<Krezkey> thanks for all the help and info guys. hope someday I can be helpful to someone also :)
<Krezkey> ttyl
<Pici> tsimpson: thanks, I should have done it here too.
<tsimpson> :)
<simo_> hello every body
<kaddi> hi
<simo_> how can i write a php's code in linux
<simo_> i have install a apache2 and php
<simo_> 5
<mizzjlou> yo
<simo_> some one work with php ??
<compilerwriter> anyone using the chrome browser.  Is it in the repos or should I just get the deb package and try it?
<bazhang> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<bazhang> compilerwriter, ^^
<compilerwriter> thanks bazhang
<albert> hi all
<albert> i want only to ask, how's it possible to install kde 4.4 for karmic?
<bennywine> Hello everyone! Does anyone know GRUB really well? I have a really weird problem
<BanHammor> Could one tell me why my Mint turned into Kubuntu?
<gspr_> Hmm, is the behaviour of update-notifier-kde where it disappears after briefly alerting about updates intentional?
<gspr_> Is there some way to reset the old behaviour, where an icon persists in case of updates?
<Roasted> hey guys - question - on kubuntu karmic, and my panel has like two very thin rows of open applications. I only want 1 row. I even selected "force row settings - max rows = 1" and I still have 2 rows :(
<Roasted> cancel that - I got it :)
<soee> how can i chabge my desktop font?
<soee> *change
<Mamarok> soee: SystemSettings -> Appearance -> Fonts
<soee> Mamarok: thnx, iv got it already
<Mamarok> nice :)
<eviljoker> hi, I have this problem:  gcc: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program as)
<eviljoker> what can I do?
<genii> eviljoker: To pastebin the last 10-20 lines of the compiler output might have more info
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ozzy> Hello all, I have a problem in that I can't mount my windows 7 (ntfs) partition on startup. I have installed and configured fuse - edited fstab and changed permissions of /bin/mount and /bin/umount. I still get the same error "only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /mnt/WINDOWS"
<ozzy> anyone?
<BanHammor> Can anone help me?
<ozzy>  with what?
<BanHammor> How is a theme changed normally?
<ozzy> right click on the desktop
<BanHammor> And why can't I add more than 2 desktops?
<ozzy> then dekstop settings
<ozzy> you can
<ozzy> let me just find out where (can't remember off the top of my head)
<ozzy> ready? go to the menu ->applications -> settings -> system settings -> multiple desktops
<ozzy> and increase the number of desktops
<pratik_narain> why kwin crashes after 2.6.31-16 kernel update
<kidney> what is keryx
<gehzumteufel> Anyone around?
<soee> sup?
<kidney> yup
<gehzumteufel> You know much with regards to getting network setup?
<kidney> you can go on
<pratik_narain> kwin crashes after 2.6.31-16 kernel update, any solutions??
<gehzumteufel> So I have a machine fully setup with the exception of the WMP300N wireless adapter
<gehzumteufel> I can't detect any networks at all
<gehzumteufel> It is for some reason assigned as the eth2 as opposed to wlan0
<gehzumteufel> It shows up in infconfig, lspci, etc, but I just can't get wireless to work
<gehzumteufel> ifconfig*
<soee> sorry i dont know how to help u with this :/
<gehzumteufel> Yeah I can't find anything on it either
<kidney> gehzumteufel: try #ubuntu
<gehzumteufel> cool thanks
<phant0m_> can someone pls help me with these results of my firewall i seem to be attracting someone using netbus
<kidney> phant0m_: try #ubuntu
<phant0m_> ok ty
<g__> Just wondering how do you uninstall the latest updates they have messed my computer I can no longer select my knetwork wireless
<Mamarok> Total Estimated Cost to Develop                           = $ 6,097,002, only Amarok 2, without Artwork
<Mamarok> oops, wrong chan, sorry :(
<bradshaw> Hello
<bradshaw> How do I go about just reinstalling kde?
<gspr_> Hmm, is the behaviour of update-notifier-kde where it disappears after briefly alerting about updates intentional?
<gspr_> Is there some way to reset the old behaviour, where an icon persists in case of updates?
<lale> slm
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Cookiekiller> hey everyone I habe some trouble with flash under karmic x86, I have in the whole system sound and flash works well but I miss the sound while playing z.B. videos on youtube usw. I receive some errors if I start firefox in xterm http://fpaste.org/th6Y/ , I'm thinking about I miss a lib but don't know which librabry,
<Cookiekiller> have*
<Shaxor> Hay there people!. Does anyone know if theres a problems with the M-audio drivers?
<Shaxor> Hay there people!. Does anyone know if theres a problems with the M-audio drivers?
<wesley> hello I have a harddrive which I own, but I have not enough permissions, how can I force whole harddrive to be owned by my user
<wesley> my dev is /dev/sdb2 and its a ext4 and now I want to mount it so that its really owned by me
<||arifaX> when I move my mouse out of my screen (to the right) the cursor is gone and mouse does no longer work. I have to logoff/logon then it works again. this only happens when effects are on. any idea. I have a virtual desktop if 3360x1050 to make it possible to dynamically attach a second monitor
<||arifaX> I also have no input device section in xorg.conf since this is done automatically now
<||arifaX> ...now I lost it
<idyle> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me with a totally random problem where my machine beeps uncontrollably SOMETIMES on shutdown. I believe it says something about init not being killed, but I am not sure -- how can I find the text and diagnose what's causing this?
<ath_> trying to downgrade from ubuntu to jaunty via aptitude, but have met a problem and am unsure what to do: http://pastebin.com/m3e4952e2
<ath_> from *karmic koala
<wesley> why wont someone help me?
<ath_> wesley, man chown
<wesley> /dev/sdb2 and then? I need the whole command
<ath_> the command you need is 'man chown'
<ath_> read what it says
<wesley> okay but what do I need to do?
<wesley> sudo chown -f... wesley : wesley /dev/sdb2
<wesley> thats what I have but wont work
<ath_> try /dev/sdb2/*
<ath_> df
<ath_> nog
<ath_> df
<FloodBotK1> ath_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ath_> wesley, mount the disk first. mount /dev/sdb2, then whever it's mounted, for example, if it were /mnt/hd1, type chown -f /mnt/hd1/*
<wesley> what about my username?
<ath_> what about it?
<wesley> I wanna own so it needs to change to my username ( wesley )
<ath_> as i said, read the manual page for chown, it explains how the binary works
<wesley> we not all so smart that we understand that
<wesley> I know in irc they can just give me the command what I need
<ath_> okay wesley , the command you need is chown -Rf wesley /mnt/whereveryourhddismounted
<Ranarama> Is it hard to setup WoW to run in Kubuntu?
<wesley> not really
<wesley> it even works with intel gma
<wesley> just surf to winehq
<wesley> ath_ now I still not own that hd
<ath_> chown -Rf wesley /mnt/whereveryourhddismounted/*
<wesley> bah it gives errors
<islington> anyone have any idea when kde 4.4 packages will be availible for testing in Karmic?
<rstob911> islington: distrowatch and get the test release of ubuntu
<islington> what?
<ath_> islington: http://distrowatch.com/
<Ranarama> I've downloaded a file in Firefox, but when I choose to open the folder it's in, I only get to choose which application to open it with? Where do I find the folder?
<rstob911> Ranarama: /home/downloads
<islington> ath rstob911I know the website, so will kde 4.4 package be availible for karmic?
<Vroomfondle> 4.4 is a new release, so presumably not
<Vroomfondle> but possibly as a backport?
<rstob911> islington: i dont know but from what i have been reading no 4.4 will need the next generation kernel
<rstob911> and still has alot of issues
<albert__> hi all
<albert__> is it possible to install kde 4.4 beta on karmic?
<islington> albert__: I just asked that
<albert__> and? what's the answer?
<islington> rstob911: hmm. Well then I guess I will wait for lucid
<albert__> ;]
<islington> albert__: according to rstob911: i dont know but from what i have been reading no 4.4 will need the next generation kernel
<islington> and still has alot of issues
<albert__> lucid will be released in ?
<albert__> march? later?
<bazhang> April
<bazhang> 10.04
<albert__> oh, right
<albert__> thanks, take care
<perakus> helo i have a problem, i have a ext4 partition , and i like to mount automatlly,, in fstab have this line : /dev/sda7 /media/NeVeRa ext3 rw,user 0 0
<perakus> and don't like it xDD
<yofel> perakus: you do realize that you have 'ext3' written in your fstab?
<yofel> perakus: you can't mount an ext4 partition as ext3
<perakus> OMG
<perakus> lol one moment !!
<perakus> wow is this xDD
<yofel> ^^
<nomaS> how can i connect by remote desktop to win
<duryodhan> Hi .. I installed the kubuntu netbook edition, I was wondering if I could now change it to the default kubuntu desktop version .. I am not really happy with it
<nomaS> nevermind i found
<rosa> is any howto for KDE SC 4.4?
<bert__> how do u search for channels
<bazhang> bert__, /msg alis list *term*
<yofel> rosa: as in? get kde4.4 for 9.10 ?
<bert__> term
<bert__> ??
<bert__> list
<bert__> sorry guy just learning
#kubuntu 2009-12-12
<g_giulio> Hi,someone can haelp me with ktorrent,please?
<rosa> yofel: yeah, I want to have a look at kde 4.4 for kubuntu 9.10, do you know any howto?
<yofel> rosa: it will be available from the kubuntu backports ppa, right now it's still being worked on right now
<yofel> s/right now//
<duryodhan> rosa: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/122
<rosa> thanks duryodhan, Im going to have a look
<rosa> so it's not ready jet?
<g_giulio> Hi guys,some one know how to erase simple but big file on a partition in ntfs,thans!
<yofel> rosa: there are still some packages that don't build afaik, should be ready soon
<rosa> ok, thanks a lot
<kavurt> g_giulio: what do you mean? cannot you delete it with rm?
<kaddi> how do I search for a file in command line? I would like to check if somefile.exe is in the windows folder or in one of its folders?
<Dragnslicer> find
<Dragnslicer> Or locate
<kaddi> yeah, I've been reading the helpfiles of those two commands, but I can't find how I tell them to do the search recursively in the subfolders :s
<duryodhan> kaddi: find is recursive by default
<kaddi> duryodhan: oh ok. Thanks :)
<et_> Does anyone know what the schedule is for the KDE 4.4 beta to be available in PPA (Karmic)?
<cuznt> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Lancelot> Hi there everyone
<Aison> hello, im trying to connect to an openvpn server with knetwork-manager
<Aison> somehow I can enter all the openvpn things like keys, certs, etc...
<Aison> but now no idea how to activate the connection itself
<chrisp200> hello people
<chrisp200> how is all?
<BlueX> anyone know the command line for upgrading kubuntu to 4.3.4?
<BlueX> ingwio, federico, know how to upgrade kde to 4.3.4?
<federico> no idon`t
<bazhang> BlueX, did you check the channel topic?
<bazhang> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4  <------ BlueX
<BlueX> k, sorry
<BlueX> also, I installed medibuntu but still no sound in youtube videos(also installed codecs)
<BlueX> how to get sound in youtube?
<chrisp200> im trying to install xammp right now and the directions say to login as the su
<chrisp200> but my pw wont
<chrisp200> work
<Helsinkiii> hi
<Helsinkiii> someone win me over. WHy should I switch to Kubuntu from ubuntu
<cuznt> because it is kewl
<cuznt> uber kewl
<cuznt> ;)
<cuznt> would yer cuznt lie to  you?
<chrisp200> can someone help me install xammp?
<cuznt> !xammp
<cuznt> why do you want it?
<chrisp200> the install directions say i have toi be the su but not sure how to do that
<chrisp200> for shell scripting/cgi project for class
<cuznt> ah you need to open up a konsole
<chrisp200> yeah
<cuznt> and use the install instructions but in kubuntu it is sudo no su
<cuznt> for root
<chrisp200> my root folder is red
<chrisp200> means not writable>??
<cuznt> only as root
<cuznt> i dont think xammp works anymore
<chrisp200> Extract the downloaded archive file to /opt:
<chrisp200> tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.7.2.tar.gz -C /opt
<chrisp200> prob need ubuntu
<cuznt> i think xammp might be broken
<cuznt> at least for kubuntu but dont take my word on it.
<orion> I just downloaded flashplayer and its just a .so file, how to install it?
<cuznt> you can dl the flash installer on kpackage and it is easier
<cuznt> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<arghh2d2> isn't kubuntu just ubuntu with kde instead of windows?  anything that runs on gnome's ubuntu will run on kde's ubuntu and vice versa, amiright?
<Helsinkiii> Why does KDE suck?
<Helsinkiii> more specifically, why does it crash so often and hog memory?
<arghh2d2> eye candy
<cuznt> ive had no problems
<arghh2d2> eye candy is like cotton candy, taste good for a second then its gone and has no substance
<et_> Please specify, what does "hog memory" mean to you?
<Helsinkiii> arghh2d2:you can say that about any candy
<Helsinkiii> i mean, i just feel like a linux OS is supposed to be streamlined. KDE gives me a headache when i look at it
<Helsinkiii> i can't focus
<arghh2d2> Helsinkiii: gnome's not much better...tiling window managers are where its at...the only thing good about kde and gnome is their network/volume managers
<chrisp200> stupid question coming....
<Helsinkiii> tiling windows?what's that
<chrisp200> how do i know what version of linux im using?
<chrisp200> what version of kubuntu i mean
<arghh2d2> chrisp200: uname -a i think
<chrisp200> ty
<Guest23648> cuznt, ok I installed the installer, now what?
<et_> uname -a will give you the kernel version, but it won't tell you "Kubuntu 9.xx"
<luis_> Hi! I'm new with Kubuntu 9.10 and I want to install my Movile Modem Sony Ericsson MD300 but I don't know how to do it. can you giveme any advise?
<et_> luis_: is that a cell phone?
<luis_> well is a kind of (it's just like a pendrive but works as a cell phone)
<arghh2d2> Helsinkiii: window managers like dwm, awesome, rat poison etc... they utilize the entire screen and can be controlled entirely from the keyboard...helps you stay focused if you do alot of keyboard work...sucks for graphic work like gimp or ardour though
<erghezi> i want to use animated theme for grub 2
<erghezi> http://grub.gibibit.com/
<Helsinkiii> Gimp is stupid
<chrisp200> anyone know anything about installing appache?
<et_> luis_: have you tried plugging it in? One of the strengths of Linux is the number of drivers built in.
<chrisp200> gimp is actually not too bad
<Helsinkiii> meh. i've used Photoshop forever , it's the industry standard, and i don't feel like learning anthing else
<luis_> yes, but doesn't work
<Helsinkiii> it's a waste of time
<erghezi> is there any guide for  install animated theme on grub 2?
<arghh2d2> chrisp200: i dont know how to get the kubuntu version... maybe apt-get with a certain flag and kde-desktop...
<Helsinkiii> I hate how ubuntu doesn't have the equivalent of MS Paint
<Guest23648> I have seen things crash in kubuntu
<Guest23648> multiple times but updating it seems to help a lot
<Guest23648> updating bug, security and kde files
<arghh2d2> Helsinkiii: mtpaint is pretty close to ms paint
<luis_> et_ I've found some clues at my internet provider, but I don't know how to use the terminal in root mode
<arghh2d2> luis_: sudo xterm should open a new window in root mode
<et_> a regular terminal is fine, just place "sudo" (without quotes) before every command
<arghh2d2> luis_: or sudo konsole, gnome-terminal, terminator, urxvt, etc, etc...
<luis_> ty
<chrisp200> this seems good there is a kamp  kubuntu apache, myssql, and php
<chrisp200> is this legit?
<chrisp200> http://ejhildreth.com/node/18
<arghh2d2> et_: that can get old pretty quick, good thing its fine for you though
<et_> if there are a lot of commands, you can type "sudo su" to become root
<arghh2d2> chrisp200: most likely legit apache mysql and php are usually lumped together on any webserver
<luis_> et_: Ty, It worked
<luis_> now I'll try to follow the steps I was given!
<Orion777> is there a more stable distribution with kde?
<chrisp200> awesome, ill give it a whirl...thankyou arghh2d2
<et_> luis_: Excellent! I'm glad
<Orion777> hmm, actually kubuntu has worked out very well for me, I'm still learning the command prompt though
<arghh2d2> Orion777: PC Linux OS uses kde as its standard DE but i havent used it
<Orion777> yes I was thinking about that one, and also linux mint which the newest version doesn't have kde yet
<Orion777> I literally have kde looking like win 7 quality now but its more stable, secure, and faster
<Orion777> it even has single icons for open programs instead of taskbars
<arghh2d2> when my new system get's here i'll be trying pclos, they use the rolling release model...gotta love that
<Orion777> whats rolling release?
<Orion777> all I know is its still kde, the question is if its more stable
<Orion777> or easier to use
<arghh2d2> instead of updating once every six months like ubuntu's do...you update every day
<arghh2d2> it's pretty stable in Arch linux's case, havent tried PCLOS yet
<arghh2d2> linux has security updates here and there but the whole system upgrades only on april and october
<arghh2d2> errr ubuntu i mean
<Orion777> it seems by what I'm reading the pclos has older versions of kernel etc, not sure how I feel about that
<Orion777> I'm really more interested in linux mint 8 kde version which will be out soon
<Orion777> I think the problem is I'm not sure ubuntu is the best base for kde
<arghh2d2> Orion777: well, afaik, linux mint is ubuntu
<arghh2d2> i'm not worried about the kernel not being the latest greatest...if you get too close to the bleeding edge sh!t starts gettin buggy
<Orion777> true
<r00t_ninja> does anyone else get openoffice menus looking like: http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3775/plasmadesktopxx1517.jpg
<arghh2d2> r00t_ninja: thats pretty ugly
<r00t_ninja> most of the stuff in options is like that and the fonts in open office dont look as good as other applications
<Orion777> rootninja: my internet connection freezes randomly, do I need to upgrade my drivers?\
<r00t_ninja> Orion777:  wireless?
<Orion777> yeah
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: check if there are any restricted drivers in the Hardware Drivers application available
<Orion777> how
<Orion777> when I run it only the video cards show up
<r00t_ninja> click on the kmenu
<r00t_ninja> there arnt any then
<r00t_ninja> try deleting your connection
<r00t_ninja> in knetworkmanager
<r00t_ninja> and then making a new one
<Orion777> k
<Orion777> I'll do that later
<r00t_ninja> ok
<Orion777> isn't there tweak software for kde?
<r00t_ninja> like?
<Klett> do you mean ubuntu tweak?
<Orion777> klett, does it work for kubuntu?
<arghh2d2> Orion777: kubuntu is just ubuntu with KDE for the window manager...you can use anything in kubuntu that you can use in ubuntu, and vice versa and also use differnt window managers like icewm, openbox, fluxbox, pekwm, dwm, twm, etc..the list goes on and on...
<Orion777> what are the advantage of other window managers
<arghh2d2> Orion777: light weight, use less resources, free's up memory for processing
<Orion777> k, I am trying to add widgets to taskbar and they show up as a red x..what does that mean
<r00t_ninja> you are probably missing some dependincies
<arghh2d2> Orion777: all that fading in and out and shadowing and general shinyness you see in kde uses alot of cpu and ram that some people would rather save
<darkdelusions> Silly question I installed php mysql and apache however when i attemp to open my php file it trys to download it what am I doing wrong here
<Orion777> rootninja, how to fix dependencies
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: find the widget on kde look and it should say
<Orion777> well I recently install kde 4.3.4 and all the updates and bug fixes but never restarted, is that the problem?
<r00t_ninja> probably not
<r00t_ninja> it could be though
<Orion777> k, I mean none of the widgets are working
<r00t_ninja> oh
<r00t_ninja> it probably is then
<Orion777> k I'll restart
<darkdelusions> NM there we go I didnt restart apache
<Guest36082> r00t_ninja: still there?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<Guest36082> I created a plain text file in .kde/autostart with nvidia-settings -l in it, it isn't working, where do I save the config file
<Guest36082> err how
<r00t_ninja> delete it
<r00t_ninja> and then go into system settings
<r00t_ninja> the advanced tab
<r00t_ninja> autostart
<r00t_ninja> then click add program
<Guest36082> add the text file?
<Guest36082> do I need to save an x config file first?
<r00t_ninja> no
<r00t_ninja> dont add the text file
<r00t_ninja> click the browse icon
<r00t_ninja> and then browse to /usr/bin/nvidia-settings
<r00t_ninja> done?
<Orion777> yes
<Orion777> logout?
<r00t_ninja> wait
<r00t_ninja> ...
<progmanos> hello
<progmanos> will kubuntu include nepomuk tagging support in lucid lynx?
<islington> progmanos: you can tag stuff in karmic
<Orion111> everything is bugging out
<islington> Orion111: really? with the soprano backend I had no problems
<islington> it was a bit slow when it was indexing
<Orion111> soprano?
<Orion111> my notification windows won't even close anymore
<Orion111> and I can't remove the sys tray
<Orion111> brb
<islington> Orion111: sorry I thougth you were talking about nepomuk
<r00t_ninja> islington: its only usually slow the first time it indexes everything
<islington> yup, also had the odd bug where I had to symlink the java something or other
<r00t_ninja> i had that aswell
<islington> what does the new backend do?
<islington> virtuoso  I mean
<Guest78992> this happens everytime, I install all the newest kubuntu files(updates,kde) and then everthing starts bugging out
<Guest91316> I'm having trouble installing Kubuntu.
<arghh2d2> and?
<r00t_ninja> Guest91316: could you please describe your problem.
<Guest91316> I have this old computer running Windows 2000.
<Guest91316> And it fails to load wubi.exe
<orion> :P
<r00t_ninja> Orion7: are the nvidia settings restoring?
<Orion7> it opens the actual settings window
<Orion7> I just want the settings loaded
<r00t_ninja> did you put /usr/bin/nvidia-settings -l
<Orion7> when you had me put a text file in autostart before it worked..I put nvidia-settings -l in it, is that right?
<r00t_ninja> you left before i could tell you to put the -l
<Orion7> oh I'm supposed to add -l in the properties?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<Orion7> oh, ok, but how can it load if I never saved a config file
<r00t_ninja> you will have to do that
<r00t_ninja> just open up nvidia-settings
<r00t_ninja> and adjust
<Orion7> with kdesudo or sudo or neither?
<r00t_ninja> neither
<Orion7> when I say save x config file it says failed to parse to the file
<Orion7> it says that when I try to save in any of the couple sections
<r00t_ninja> Orion7: are you trying to adjust the resolution?
<Orion7> no, digital vibrance, etc, and when I type nvidia-settings it loads it but then I'd have to close the window everytime so I want it to load the settings
<r00t_ninja> ok here is how to fix it
<r00t_ninja> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8111337&postcount=28
<Guest91316> r00t_ninja, do you know anything about wubi.exe's compatibility with Windows 2000?
<Guest91316> I read it was compatible, but it just doesn't run.
<Guest91316> Nor does it autorun when I insert the cd.
<Guest91316> I have to mount the image just for the computer to recognize the .iso.
<r00t_ninja> what error do you get when you try to run it?
<r00t_ninja> how did you burn the cd?
<r00t_ninja> with an image burner?
<Guest91316> I burned it with Ubuntu's Brasero
<r00t_ninja> ok
<Guest91316> When I click wubi, it doesn't give me a response.
<Guest91316> It looks like it's loading something, but then stops, and nothing happens.
<r00t_ninja> have you tried getting wubi from http://wubi-installer.org/ and running it?
<Guest91316> Nope.
<Guest91316> I
<Guest91316> 'll try it.
<r00t_ninja> ok
<Guest91316> Should I replace it with the wubi in the .iso, or run it by itself?
<r00t_ninja> just run it by itself
<Guest91316> k.
<Orion7> rootninja, how do I save to a root file with kate?
<Orion7> or open one so I can see it for that matter
<r00t_ninja> Orion7: open kate with kdesudo
<Orion7> tried that
<Orion7> still opens them as blank
<Orion7> and rolls out a load of errors in the terminal before kate opens
<r00t_ninja> what file are you opening?
<Orion7> I have to copy the contents of the xconfig backup file to xconfig file
<r00t_ninja> did you make a backup of it?
<Orion7> the instructions in the order they're given in that link strangely do not work
<r00t_ninja> what happens when you use nano from a terminal
<Orion7> I just used the commands the link gave me, then it says to save and it once again gave the parse error
<r00t_ninja> open up a terminal and run sudo nano /path/to/file/
<Guest91316> I tried running the wubi.exe downloaded from the address you gave me, it gives the same effect as the one in the .iso
<r00t_ninja> Orion7: have you run sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<r00t_ninja> Guest91316: they may have dropped support for windows 2000
<Orion7> no
<r00t_ninja> Orion7:make sure you run that
<Guest91316> So, would there be no possible way for me to install Kubuntu?
<r00t_ninja> Guest91316: a proper install
<Guest91316> A proper install?
<r00t_ninja> Guest91316: however are you sure your hardware will be able to handle kubuntu
<r00t_ninja> Guest91316: boot off the cd
<Guest91316> I hope so, lol.
<Guest91316> That's the other thing.
<Guest91316> I don't think this computer has the option to boot from a cd.
<Guest91316> If it does, I can't find it.
<r00t_ninja> most computers do
<r00t_ninja> an old windows 98 computer i have can
<r00t_ninja> what is the make/model
<Guest91316> Just a sec
<r00t_ninja> also if you font have atleast 512mb of ram i would suggest you dont try kubuntu
<r00t_ninja> *dont
<r00t_ninja> -.-
<Guest91316> It's a Compaq Deskpro DP 4000
<Guest91316> I believe
<r00t_ninja> i think you press f10 to get into the bios options
<Orion7> rootninja: for less 512mb or less wouldn't you recommend xubuntu?
<r00t_ninja> also have you tried just haivng the cd in when you boot
<r00t_ninja> Orion7: yes
<Guest91316> I haven't tried.
<Guest91316> And lol.
<Guest91316> I might wanna try Xubuntu then.
<Guest91316> I have next to 0 ram.
<r00t_ninja> Guest91316:  crunchbang linux could be a good option
<Guest91316> Crunchbang Linux and Xubuntu, I'll keep that in mind.
<r00t_ninja> Ill be back later
<o_a> I'm having a little problem with my 9.10: Firefox is segfaulting at startup
<o_a> Any ideas?
<o_a> Note: I updated it from 8.04
<arghh2d2> o_a: i think your sposed to update 9.10 from 9.04, 9.04 from 8.10, and 8.10 from 8.,04
<arghh2d2> etc etc...
<Orion7> have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling it
<o_a> arghh2d2: Nope. Directly from 8.04
<o_a> Many times, Orion7
<Orion7> I was having a prob with firefox and the person said type "rm -fr ~ /.mozilla" I kid you not..even though I know its correctly rm -fr ~/.mozilla
<Orion7> o_a: do not type what I just said..please
<arghh2d2> o_a: ok, you know better than i do...i'm just saying i've seen people say that you cant easily jump upgrade like that.
<Orion7> arghh2d2, is there a way he can install 9.10 from scratch without losing his stuff?
<o_a> This time I can, arghh2d2
<arghh2d2> o_a: rm -fr ~/.mozilla is fine, do it
<o_a> Let's see
<Orion7> yes but it must be typed exactly that way
<Orion7> I typed the other and it killed kubuntu permanently
<arghh2d2> typed what Orion7?
<o_a> What about "rm .mozilla -rf"?
<arghh2d2> what killed kubuntu?
<o_a> Either way, it didn't work
<Orion7> typing rm -fr ~ /.mozilla killed kubuntu
<arghh2d2> o_a: that will just fail, nothing will happen
<o_a> "rm -fr ~" Ha ha
<Orion7> can't have a space after the ~ ...lol
<Orion7> oh well, I like clean installs anyway
<o_a> You removed all your home directory
<arghh2d2> Orion7: ahh
<Orion7> uh huh, cause I'm a beginner at the linux command line
<Orion7> I'm used to dos
<oorah> i set up the best lookin theme i ever saw today :D
<arghh2d2> dos is extremely inferior to linux cli
<o_a> Segfault
<o_a> :((
<oorah> whats cli?
<Orion7> I know but it what I started with 17 years ago cause that's where the games were
<arghh2d2> CLI = Command Line Interface
<oorah> oh i just call it command line
<o_a> Oh well, I can live with that - using Opera
<arghh2d2> Orion7: i hear ya
<Orion7> o_a: good idea
<oorah> i usually prefer gui
<r00t_ninja> y not firefox?
<Orion7> anyway, now I have kubuntu looking like Win 7..even the single icon open programs on taskbar
<arghh2d2> oorah: cli i easier to type and alot of people use it
<o_a> Because it is segfaulting, r00t_ninja
<oorah> i use it too
<r00t_ninja> try deleteing ~/.mozilla
<o_a> It didn't work r00t_ninja
<r00t_ninja> purging and then reinstalling it?
<arghh2d2> o_a: try killall -9 firefox-bin
<Orion7> o_a: you typed rm -fr ~/.mozilla?
<arghh2d2> r00t_ninja: he just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.10 too
<o_a> Yes, Orion7
<oorah> i'll probably try out alpha 1 tomorrow and see if i discover any bugs
<Orion7> I can't wait till 3.7 comes oout
<oorah> thats really the only way i can give to the community lol i can't fix them so i just try to find them
<Orion7> or whatever they're gonna call it
<oorah> 3.7??
<Orion7> its got built in transparency
<o_a> firefox-bin isn't running, arghh2d2
<arghh2d2> o_a: try running firefox now
<arghh2d2> o_a: might wanna run firefox from the command line so you can see any error messages.
<o_a> I'm already doing that, arghh2d2
<Orion7> well from what I remember when 3.6 betas are over they might go to 3.7 or even soon to 4
<o_a> That's how I get the segfault error
<o_a> And, BOOM SEGFAULT
<o_a> Again
<Orion7> o_a: you can't backup your stuff and do a fresh install to 9.10?
<o_a> No, too much work
<arghh2d2> try r00t_ninja 's idea...purge and reinstall
<Orion7> use opera then
<oorah> i'm a 26 year old male that stayed home on a friday night cleaning lol
<arghh2d2> oorah: wtf?  is that news?
<oorah> not for me really lol its kinda typical really
<oorah> news is i bought a 6.5' artificial tree for $10 last night :D
<arghh2d2> oorah: nice...i like to keep it minimal myself
<oorah> hence using Linux lol
<oorah> minimal and ya get more
<Orion7> I thought win 7 was pretty cool but kubuntu is better, I just had to get the hang of it
<arghh2d2> yeah, i have no idea why i'm in #kubuntu
<Orion7> the only thing I wonder is if there's a distribution of kde 4.3 that is more stable
<Orion7> or if its just 4.3 itself that is unstable
<oorah> i meant to type xubuntu lol sorry
<o_a> Windows 7 is nothing but Vista with a nice taskbar
<ke-> OK
<ke-> Jeg har lavat prolvlemet
<t0mt0m> can someone help me out with some audio problems?
<oorah> i hated vista, i used it on 512 ram
<ke-> Min bil holerder ude pp moterbejer
<Orion7> actually win 7 loads faster, runs faster, and has less ram requirement
<o_a> Yes, yes, and that too
<Guest91316> Windows 2000 kind of sucks.
<t0mt0m> I just updated to 9.10 and now flash items in firefox don't have sound and neither does xbmc
<oorah> for resource usage windows 7 is kinda right between xp and vista
<Orion7> but kubuntul, which is free, is bettter
<t0mt0m> I tried updating xbmc to the newest but now it won't load at all
<Orion7> although I do get more app crashes
<t0mt0m> I think its a pulseaudio problem
<Orion7> kubuntu does have more bugs than win 7 but I think its because of kde's newer versions
<arghh2d2> i know one things for sure...i wouldnt touch any form of ubuntu 9.10 with a 40 foot poll.  i've seen more user issues the past couple months than any other version of ubuntu
<Orion7> arg, then which version of kubuntu would you recomend? 9.04?
<arghh2d2> Orion7: yes
<o_a> No
<Orion7> and would you recommend upgrading the kde package or leaving it alone?
<Orion7> cause I have 9.10/4.3.4 now
<o_a> Hell, no. It uses KDE 4.2, which is extremely outdated and buggy now
<Orion7> so kubuntu 9.04 with kde 4.3.4 then
<arghh2d2> Orion7: honestly i dont even use kde,  i actually came here because i'm thinking of running pclinuxos wich comes with kde so i thought i might learn something
<o_a> Also, segfault
<o_a> Orion7: No problems here and I'm using 9.10
<Orion7> well, I have had numerous problems
<Orion7> o_a: did you upgrade kde to 4.3.4?
<o_a> Kubuntu 9.04 had a terrible KDE integration
<o_a> No, not yet
<Orion7> from what I've heard the kubuntu kde integration isn't that great
<arghh2d2> Orion7: when you get the latest numbers your getting stuff thats not thoroughly tested sometimes...if you want stability maybe you should use kde 3.5
<Orion7> arg, does it have the same feature set?
<o_a> If you won't use Kubuntu 9.10, either use a KDE 3 Kubuntu version or don't use Kubuntu at all
<arghh2d2> Orion7: it's pretty much the same apps and configuration without all the eyecandy
<Orion7> I've been interested in pclinuxos also
<Orion7> well I want trasnparancy
<o_a> 9.10 is the first good KDE 4 Kubuntu version
<o_a> Not, it is not, arghh2d2
<arghh2d2> Orion7: pclos has a version called minime that uses a solid kde 3.5
<Orion7> cool
<arghh2d2> o_a: no what is not?
<Orion7> is pclinuxos/kde more stable than kubuntu?
<o_a> [03:52] <arghh2d2> Orion7: it's pretty much the same apps and configuration without all the eyecandy
<Orion7> I don't know the stats but I've been interested in Moon OS and linux mint
<arghh2d2> o_a: well go ahead and contend my statement then, dont just tell me its not
<Orion7> Moon OS is based on ubuntu 9.04 but its brilliantly gorgeous(NOT kde)
<Orion7> probably the most asthetic distribution there is
<Orion7> so if ubuntu 9.04 is super to 9.10 then I should switch
<o_a> It has a better performance (yes, it has)
<arghh2d2> Orion7: my moms computer is crunchbang running on 9.04 and it rocks with no problems
<Orion7> 9.04 has better performance?
<o_a> No, KDE 4
<Orion7> oh
<o_a> Plasma makes things cool and better - integrated notifications system, integrated other stuff, plasmoids
<arghh2d2> 9.10 sucks . PERIOD  whether or not kde 4 worked better on 9.10 or 9.04 is something you kde 4 users would know
<o_a> Which includes device notifier
<o_a> 9.04 fails, OK. But 9.10 is doing the job
<Orion7> I think it is officially known(by people with experience) that 9.04 is superior to 9.10
<arghh2d2> o_a fails lol
<arghh2d2> everybody but o_a knows this
<Orion7> o_a: you must be pretty good cause I have found kubuntu 9.10 pretty buggy
<o_a> I must be lucky
<Orion7> dunno
<arghh2d2> o_a figures since 9.10 works fine on his computer it must be better than 9.04
<Orion7> I do like fancy tasks though
<arghh2d2> yeah, you got lucky
<t0mt0m> hmm
<Orion7> arg, do the widgets work in ubuntu?
<t0mt0m> so uninstalling pulseaudio didn't help
<o_a> Well, 9.04 had a poor integration with KDE 4
<ath_> i'm not having any problems with 9.10 other than ati proprietary drivers not working and causing X to crash & be unusable until you uninstall them.
<o_a> 9.10 don't
<arghh2d2> Orion7: i dont know, i dont use kde remember?
<arghh2d2> or widgets
<o_a> I'm based on that
<o_a> Also, KDE 4.3 is way better than 4.2
<darkdelusions> ok i am so confused why is the pidgin facebook plugin install the nvidia-glx-185 and the 185 source
<arghh2d2> maybe ubuntu will get wise to the rolling release model someday and avoid all this upgrade bs
<ath_> maybe ati will stop sucking and get round to supporting their users on oses other than windows.
<Orion7> I just which I new which version transparency started with
<Orion7> wish I knew
<Orion7> o_a: fine maybe kde 4.3 rules but the question is, what linux os is it best with
<arghh2d2> your ati driver worked in 9.04 did it not?
<o_a> I like it on Arch, Orion777
<arghh2d2> Orion777: everything can just about handle transparency...pseudo transp anyhow
<arghh2d2> which is the only useful transparency
<o_a> But, for historical reasons, I'm keeping this computer with Kubuntu
<arghh2d2> kde 3 can handle at the very least pseudo transparency
<Orion777> I can impliment in ubuntu?
<Orion777> and what about widgets
<Orion777> plasma widgets rather
<o_a> I think only Plasma runs plasmoids
<denali> How do you resolve "ALSA lib pcm.c:7234:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occured"?
<arghh2d2> Orion777: i dont know what plasma and widgets are honestly but there is some eyecandy to be had in gnome aka "ubuntu"
<kindofabuzz> i have a ubuntu sever i'd like to conver to kubuntu. would i be better off formatting and installing or just install kubuntu-desktop?
<Orion777> I just want a linux release that is very stable but isn't ugly
<kindofabuzz> Orion777: you can make it look like anything you want
<Orion777> make what look like?
<kindofabuzz> the distro
<Orion777> oh, kubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> whatever, you said stable but not ugly
<kindofabuzz> stable go with debian
<Orion777> yes, but I want a release more stable than kubuntu
<o_a> Debian
<t0mt0m> so apt-get remove pulseaudio didn't actually get rid of it :-/
<kindofabuzz> google is your friend
<o_a> If you don't mind the old packages, Debian stable
<r00t_ninja> Orion777: you should consider opensuse or mandriva
<r00t_ninja> or wait until the lts\
<Orion777> yes, I was thinking about mandriva
<Orion777> rootninja, you with kde or without?
<Orion777> mean
<r00t_ninja> with kde
<Orion777> so kde isn't inherantly buggy?
<r00t_ninja> no
<bradpitt> no
<Orion777> cause I get app crashes and all kinds of things in kubuntu
<Orion777> widgets not working right, all kinds of stuff
<r00t_ninja> the next lts of kubuntu should be fairly solid
<r00t_ninja> these releases are more testing versions
<Orion777> k, when will the next one be out
<Orion777> rootninja, you mean ubuntu 9.10 is also kind of a test version?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<Orion777> k, now it makes sense
<Orion777> is kde more stable in 9.04?
<r00t_ninja> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS will be realeased ~ 29 april 2009
<bradpitt> i disagree, i think there
<arghh2d2> its not lts
<r00t_ninja> arghh2d2: 10.04 is lts
<Orion777> its just I assume ubuntu is more stable than kubuntu
<r00t_ninja> yes
<r00t_ninja> it gets a bit more attention
<arghh2d2> r00t_ninja: i was in agreement with you, bad timing
<r00t_ninja> oh ok
<arghh2d2> ubuntu using gnome draws alot on debian develepment i imagine
<Orion777> rootninja: would you recommend pclinuxos?
<Cappy> ok folks, ive been using kubuntu on my modest spec laptop for a while now and its just been getting slower, i installed from a fresh image but the laptop is un-usable slow.
<Cappy> any suggestions on speeding things up before i whack windows back on the machine?
<Tm_T> Cappy: do look what uses your resources, like cpu and ram
<arghh2d2> Cappy: dont go back to windows just because kde runs slow on an old machine
<Cappy> its not that old a machine, 1.6ghz dual core with 2gb ram! it shouldnt be like that!
<arghh2d2> Cappy: theres tons of window managers designed to run on older hardware and kde is definitely NOT one of em...quite the oposite
<Tm_T> Cappy: see what I said
<Tm_T> arghh2d2: untrue
<arghh2d2> Tm_T: puhleeaaze
<Cappy> Tm_T, there is SFA running from a clean boot and its still no good
<arghh2d2> kde is bloat
<Tm_T> Cappy: SFA ?
<Cappy> ive tried a few other window managers (lxde was a good mix of looks and usability) but im over the distro hopping, i just wanna USE the machine
<Cappy> SFA = sweet F all.
<Tm_T> Cappy: ok, see what uses your ram and cpu
<Cappy> ok, im giving it a clean reboot now
<Cappy> what do i punch into the terminal to check resource usage?
<arghh2d2> Cappy: well fix kde if you can, you got the hardware.  if you want something lighter it's available.
<arghh2d2> top
<arghh2d2> htop
<Tm_T> arghh2d2: his hardware is way more than enough for KDE
<Tm_T> so it's not about hardware, or atleast shouldn't be
<t0mt0m> erk
<Cappy> using 223 mb of ram and 3.2% of one core.
<t0mt0m> this pulse audio bs is driving me nuts
<Tm_T> Cappy: so then it's not that, what exactly is slow?
<Cappy> Tm_T, EVERYTING
<arghh2d2> Tm_T: thanks but i said that
<Cappy> page loading while browsing the web (its the render, not the connection, all the other machines (all windows) are fine)
<Tm_T> Cappy: other apps draws slowly too?
<Cappy> yeah
<Cappy> something to do with X maybe?
<Tm_T> Cappy: ok, what kind of graphics card you have?
<Tm_T> Cappy: sounds like it
<Tm_T> arghh2d2: and yet you say that "lighter" would help (:
<Cappy> radeon mobility 200x (from memory)
<arghh2d2> Tm_T: yeah, i said that before he spec'd his system
<Cappy> Xpress 200M
<Tm_T> Cappy: hmm, try this: press alt+shift+f12
<Cappy> Tm_T, whats supposed to happen? because i got nothing
<Tm_T> Cappy: it should temporary turn off desktop effects if you have those on
<Cappy> nope, i dont run any desktop effects.
<Cappy> so no ideas?
<Tm_T> Cappy: yes, run this in konsole: glxinfo | grep -i direct
<Cappy> 'direct rendering: Yes'
<Tm_T> Cappy: hmmmmmm, interesting
<ath_> anyone know anything about ati proprietary drivers breaking X in 9.10 karmic koala yet?
<Tm_T> Cappy: do "kwin --version" and see kde version from there please
<Cappy> 'kde 4.3.2'
<Tm_T> Cappy: and you have slowness in every single app, menu, everything?
<Cappy> pretty much.
<Tm_T> Cappy: and you have not changed any settings yet? and you have installed all updates available?
<Cappy> ive changed settings, its a clean reboot, not a clean install. but nothings been changed other then a screen res and some wifi settigns etc.
<Taggnostr> hello
<Taggnostr> while I was doing something with the terminal the mouse cursor turned in a big "+" and now it's not working anymore, any idea about how can I get it back?
<master_> привет
<bazhang> !ru | master_
<ubottu> master_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<grilledcheese> hello
<meowbuntu> cheeko, i dint use kubuntu
<cheeko> meowbuntu: i know
<Vamp898> he wants to take you over to kubuntu xD
<meowbuntu> and y here then
<meowbuntu> cheeko, if i cant run ubuntu properly then kubuntu wont even work either. the base is the problem
<Vamp898> meowbuntu whats your problem with (k)ubuntu
<cheeko>  pentium 4 with 768mb ram and 1.8mhz cpu. is meowbuntu config
<meowbuntu> got pentium 4 with 768mb ram and 1.8mhz cpu.  other things that also happen when i try to play music it plays ok for few minuts then cpu maxes out and sound stops while player counter speeds up or and jumpy music etc
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, i dont use kubuntu just ubuntu
<Vamp898> meowbuntu does /var/log/messages say something?
<meowbuntu> dont know Vamp898
<Vamp898> meowbuntu risk a look ;)
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, thats a long file what am i looking for exactly
<Orion777> would you guys recommend against the 64bit install of kubuntu?
<Vamp898> tail -n 500
<Vamp898> and paste it (on pastebin.com or somewhere else)
<Vamp898> Orion777 i dont like 64bit at all
<Orion777> whats different?
<Vamp898> needs a bit more memory
<Vamp898> and is a bit slower (in my oppinion)
<Vamp898> but it supports more memory
<Vamp898> 32bit with PAE supports only up to 64GB RAM
<Vamp898> and not all applications are for 64bit
<Orion777> 64bit uses more memory and is slower?
<Vamp898> i think its slower beceause it uses more memory
<Orion777> oh
<Vamp898> but some say that a kernel with PAE Support is slower than a normal kernel
<Vamp898> and a normal kernel only supports up to 3,5 GB Memory
<Vamp898> but i did nevery seen any speed difference between with/without PAE
<Vamp898> *never
<llutz> you might measure that performance loss, not really "feel"
<Orion777> all I know is kubuntu 9.10 on my system has a lot of bugs
<avihay_> me three
<Orion777> hehe
<meowbuntu> hold on pastbin for you comming up Vamp898
<Orion777> so I keep wondering if one of the other kde distributions is more stable
<Orion777> I mean like opensuse or mandriva or linux mint etc
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, http://pastebin.com/d6328efe0
<Vamp898> lol opensuse or mandriva
<Vamp898> dont try worse distribution
<Vamp898> think about better xD
<Vamp898> like Chakra
<llutz> distro-bashing sucks
<Vamp898> every distribution have its pros and cons
<Vamp898> Chakra is not this userfriend as Kubuntu
<Vamp898> but its about 100times faster and it just works. so its on you to decide^^
<Vamp898> meowbuntu was your last restart a normal restart or a freeze?
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, what cli command to see what version if ubuntu i have it shuld be i386 not 64 for my comp
<llutz> meowbuntu: uname -m
<Vamp898> meowbuntu you can see the kernel version with uname -a. The ubuntu version, im not sure with that, i think something in /etc
<llutz> meowbuntu: lsb_release -a
<Orion777> chakra is less buggy than kubuntu?
<meowbuntu> if by freeze you mean hang on startup or fschk no it was normal. i know that
<Vamp898> Charka is just Archlinux with preinstalled KDE and some tools for GUI Configuration
<binarylooks> (chakra user bashing on kubuntu in kubuntu channel, hmmm....)
<meowbuntu> ah i have i686 version is that still ok. it has alwaus been i386 in past
<Vamp898> i dont like chakra personally^^ but if someone asks for a better thing than kubuntu and thinks on opensuse/mandrive......... lol xD
<ath_> alright, odd; i was just watching an embedded video in firefox using mozilla-mplayer, was working perfectly; Then the machine froze and had to hard reboot, now, mplayer plugin still plays video fine, but theres NO audio whatsoever. Sound works fine in everything else though..?
<Vamp898> meowbuntu do you use nvidia?
<meowbuntu> everthing was working fine after a week of use then i deciced to update thats when my problems started
<meowbuntu> yes nvide graphics
<meowbuntu> i have an nvidia graphics card
<Vamp898> you say notebook?
<Vamp898> *i mena, you use a notebook?
<meowbuntu> no i have a desktop Vamp898
<Vamp898> does your nvidia supports frequncy scaling?
<meowbuntu> not sure y?? is this relevent to my computer hangup
<Vamp898> yes
<Vamp898> i had a nVidia
<Vamp898> And my Desktop freezed when the frequency scaled down
<Vamp898> i had 3 scale steps
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, i have been running linux mint and ubuntu fine its just the latest ubuntu 9.10 thats playing up
<Vamp898> when i played a game it was at sacale 2 (the third, you know. 0 1 2)
<Vamp898> when i was finished with the game and the nvidia go down to sacale 0, sometimes it frozen
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, its happening when i oopen more than one app usually
<Vamp898> it worked after i used a gimmick which disabled auto-frequency-scaling
<Vamp898> meowbuntu Ubuntu uses compiz-fusion by default so with opening an app the "fade" effect does his turn
<meowbuntu> ok Vamp898 its worth a try what do i do
<Vamp898> start nvidia-config and watch if your card support scaling
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, i have turned off desktop effects it conflicts with some apps and can cause hangups i have done that since i started using linux. with mint 6 onwards
<meowbuntu> where nvida config
<Vamp898> Alt + F2 --> nvidia-config
<llutz> nvidia-settings
<meowbuntu> nvida x server settings is that it
<Vamp898> oh yes sorry
<Vamp898> my nvidia times are about 1year back xD
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, i am not sure how to tell if it supports freq settings
<Vamp898> meowbuntu click on PowerMizer
<Vamp898> OpenOffice.org takes so long to compile :(
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, that not there in nvida x serber settings window
<Vamp898> meowbuntu can you do a screenshot?
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, http://imagebin.org/75209
<Vamp898> ah no your graphic card is to old for frequency scaling
<Vamp898> seems to be an other error
<ath_> alright, odd; i was just watching an embedded video in firefox using mozilla-mplayer, was working perfectly; Then the machine froze and had to hard reboot, now, mplayer plugin still plays video fine, but theres NO audio in firefox whatsoever. Sound works fine in everything else though.. any ideas?
<Vamp898> (k)ubuntu users have quite mysterious problems
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, i do not use kubuntu for my head
<meowbuntu> i cant get used to kde is all
<Vamp898> meowbuntu i use my brain for my head xD
<meowbuntu> lol point
<Vamp898> meowbuntu thats why i written (k)ubuntu and not kubuntu
<meowbuntu> ah
<meowbuntu> i am pritty sure even if i was using kubuntu i would still have same problems. as the base of both is exactly same.
<meowbuntu> so what now any more suggestions
<Vamp898> meowbuntu it could be a GNOME problem, but i dont hink that. im still watching the message from you
<cheeko> meowbuntu: you can always try edubuntu
<Vamp898> meowbuntu yes or you can try Microsoft Windows xD jokes by side
<meowbuntu> cheeko, really y would that be different
<Vamp898> meowbuntu could you do a system freeze, restart and than send me a again your /var/log/messages with tail -n 200
<Vamp898> *2000
<meowbuntu> not windozzy not on your life. i'm not paying ripp of prices for a legal copy of xp that is now an old outdated os
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, you want me to try freeze my computer  again then reboot or crashboot it
<Vamp898> yes
<Vamp898> and then send me your /var/log/messages
<Vamp898> but use tail -n 2000 for it^^ not cat
<Vamp898> the last 2000 lines are enough for me
<meowbuntu> Vamp898, yes to reboot or yes to crashboot
<Vamp898> crashboot
<Vamp898> when you system freezes, i dont think you can reboot normally
<meowbuntu> my system only freezes for 0.5 sec or longer not to bad but annoying when it happening heaps
<meowbuntu> in a row
<Vamp898> ah
<Vamp898> it does not freeze completely?
<t0mt0m_> I cannot for the life of me bypass pulseaudio
<Vamp898> then give me tail -n 500 after the next freeze
<ath_> i was just watching an embedded video in firefox using mozilla-mplayer, was working perfectly; Then the machine froze and had to hard reboot, now, mplayer plugin still plays video fine, but theres NO audio in firefox whatsoever. Sound works fine in everything else though.. any ideas?
<Orion777> is kubuntu 9.04 much more stable than 9.10?
<Vamp898> depends on definition of stable
<Orion777> less crashes and glitches
<Orion777> although I am using 64bit version
<Vamp898> thats not from interest
<Orion777> anyway my understanding is that 9.10 is not ready for release
<Vamp898> for me GNOME 2.28 is a bit more stable than GNOME 2.26
<Orion777> 9.10 is more stable for you?
<Vamp898> i said GNOME 2.28 is for me more stable than GNOME 2.26
<Vamp898> and the guys i installed Ubuntu did not told me yet that something crashed
<Orion777> I'm talking about ubuntu
<Orion777> kubuntu
<Orion777> I mean
<Vamp898> oh Kubuntu
<Vamp898> Yes sure
<Vamp898> KDE 4.3 is much more stable
<Vamp898> KDE 4.2 was a bit messy and the KDE which was with Kubuntu 9.04 was the hell
<Orion777> how is that possible when kubuntu 9.10 is the least stable os I've used in many years
<Orion777> is it cause I'm using 64bit?
<Vamp898> what is unstable on you?
<llutz> Orion777: 9.10 problems doesn't seem to depend on architecture, 32bit users are whining too
<Orion777> llutz, and what I'm wondering is if 9.04 would clear most of this up
<Vamp898> what for problems are there in kubuntu?
<llutz> Orion777: try it, even 9.04 (and all recent releases) had their glitches
<Vamp898> i was suprised about KDE 4.3. Konqueror finally can handle Java Applets again. The only thing that does not work properly is Kopete
<Orion777> I have widget freezes and bugs or won't close, app crashes sometimes, networking problems
<Vamp898> Ö_Ö
<Orion777> and if it isn't cause I'm using 64bit then I don't think the release is ready
<Vamp898> The funniest thing on Kubuntu is the installer xD
<Vamp898> it needs about 40 Minutes until he begins to install beceause he needs 5 minute to react on your clicks xD
<Vamp898> Some guys are joking that even compiling is faster xD
<ath_> how can i check and or change the default sound device?
<ath_> also, does kubuntu 9.10 use alsa as default?
<meowbuntu> hi i'm back you still here
<meowbuntu> Vamp898,
<meowbuntu> Vamp898,
<pucko-> ath_, you can change it in system settings -> multimedia. and yes, I believe it uses alsa as default
<ath_> yeah, seen that pucko-, just having some problems, some applications have sound, whereas some don't.. such as amarok, dragon player do, firefox, vlc don't
<ath_> firefox was working 2 reboots ago though..
<pucko-> oh :(
<ath_> i get the feeling that, as i'm getting no errors, they may be trying to use the HDA ATI HDMI chipset that's stuck on my gfx card.
<ath_> yeah pucko-, it was working fine, then froze so i had to hard reboot, and now its messed up
<ath_> trying to figure out how i can remove the useless hdmi one.
<meowbuntu> "█▄▄ ███ █▄▄ ▀▄█▄▀ █▄█ ▀█▀"
<Bragex9> what is the main difference between kubuntu and ubuntu?
<ath_> does kubuntu 9.10 use pulseaudio?
<ath_> Bragex9, kubuntu uses kde.
<Bragex9> hmmm ok
<Bragex9> If I have problems with nvidia and screen resolution under ubuntu, will I get the same problems under kubuntu?
<Guest40091> I have nvidia and I don't have problems with it
<g3nt3lg1ant> hello
<cheeko> hola g3nt3lg1ant
<cheeko> any help g3nt3lg1ant
<g3nt3lg1ant> hola como estas
<g3nt3lg1ant> hola como estas ,cheeko
<cheeko> sustantivo
<Mitch> Does the latest Kubuntu alpha use Plymouth?
<Mamarok> !es | g3nt3lg1ant
<ubottu> g3nt3lg1ant: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mamarok> Mitch: what is Plymouth?
<Mamarok> Mitch: also, questions about Lucid should go to #ubuntu+1
<Mitch> Mamarok: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Nzc5Mw
<g3nt3lg1ant> can anyone help me to get my sound working????
<Guest40091> kf
<cheeko> yes g3nt3lg1ant
<Mamarok> Mitch: why do you ask then? Since the underlying structire is the same for both Gnome and KDE, and again, Lucid questions belong to #ubuntu+1
<Mamarok> structure*, sorry
<r00t_ninja> g3nt3lg1ant: have you made sure all the right channels are unmuted?
<g3nt3lg1ant> yeah
<r00t_ninja> ok , go into system settings
<Mamarok> g3nt3lg1ant: the hidden ones, too?
<r00t_ninja> then the multimedia section
<Mitch> Mamarok: 'cause I know that GDM and Plymouth "play nice", but I don't know about KDM or whatever working with it.
<Mamarok> Mitch: for the third time, please ask in #ubuntu+1, that doesn not belong here :)
<Mitch> Mamarok: "why do you ask then?" <-- I was answering your question.
<Guest40091> l
<Arminius> hello
<polyculture> hey, I'm trying out kubuntu 10.4 alpha1 in virtualbox. Kubuntu presents me the kdm login screen, but I don't know the login and can't find it on the web.
<polyculture> can anyone help?
<Tm_T> polyculture: you uses some readymade image or you did install it?
<polyculture> Tm_T: its the amd64 live image I booted, didn't install it
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm looking for a PPA which maintains qt 4.6 packages
<Tm_T> polyculture: nothing was provided along the image?
<polyculture> Tm_T: no, it just says "Welcome to ubuntu" and the date at the lower right. it's the standard kdm theme you know from 9.10
<Tm_T> polyculture: try "ubuntu" for user and password, or "kubuntu"
<polyculture> Tm_T: i tried ubuntu/ubuntu and linux/linux
<Tm_T> if it's not that, then I don't know
<polyculture> it just turned out you can login in with  "ubuntu" and ""
<polyculture> ;-)
<Tm_T> awww
<polyculture> awesome
<polyculture> Tm_T: thanks anyway :-)
<Tm_T> polyculture: have fun with alpha (:
<Tm_T> cumulus007: you want reliable source or "any source" ?
<cumulus007> Tm_T: reliable is preffered of course, but any source is fine if there is no reliable source available :)
<cumulus007> *preferred
<Tm_T> cumulus007: I don't know any "official" source if you are on Karmic, but I think there's several ppas with it, though cannot remember right now which ones
<cumulus007> Tm_T: well that's the problem, I cannot find any ppa featuring qt 4.6
<Ranarama> I just removed the thing that shows all the programs in the panel, how do I get it back?
<cumulus007> Ranarama: unlock your widgets, right-click on the panel and choose Add Widgets
<cumulus007> then, drag the Task Manager from the list onto your panel
<Tm_T> cumulus007: launchpad should have search for that, though I typically fail to find it (:
<Ranarama> cumulus007: Ok, that worked, thanks
<a131> hello.
<cumulus007> Ranarama: you're welcome :)
<cumulus007> Tm_T: hehe yeah, Launchpad's search is not that good
<a131> does anybody use evolution on kde? (kubuntu 9.10)
<cumulus007> Tm_T: woohoo, found one
<cumulus007> https://launchpad.net/~falk-t-j/+archive/qt-updates
<Tm_T> a131: just ask what you really are going to ask (:
<cumulus007> Tm_T: would it be wise to back-up my current Qt install in case KDE doesn't boot anymore?
<cumulus007> I'm thinking of downloading the qt4 debs from the ubuntu repository to my Downloads folder
<a131> i cannot open attachments in evolution. it says: "i do not know what application to use to open your attachment file". :)
<Tm_T> cumulus007: if you like, but you can go back anyway, just bit forcing (and may get ugly)
<cumulus007> Tm_T: I'm not that good with dpkg
<a131> where is it possible to set applications to file type in evolution?
<a131> should i install some packages of gnome for this?
<Tm_T> a131: unfortunately I do not know, perhaps #ubuntu has people who does know it though (:
<tilly> Salut à tous!
<marcreichelt> hi there!
<marcreichelt> could it be that the 'iwlagn' driver is unstable?
<marcreichelt> I couldn't connect to my wireless network anymore, so I ran 'modprobe -r iwlagn' and 'modprobe iwlagn' and it worked again
<Felix-> marcreichelt: mmm it sounds like a driver problem yes
<marcreichelt> Felix-: do you know about others who have the same problem? Or do you have a tip for me what I can do to help others in fixing the problem?
<Felix-> marcreichelt: no i am sorry
<martin_> Hallo
<Felix-> but i suggest you to seach on google : linux database wifi
<marcreichelt> hmm, kay
<marcreichelt> I think I might wait for the upgrade to 10.04
<marcreichelt> thanks, Felix-
 * arsad 
<SiVA_> having trouble connecting to mysql remotely, so I did a netstat on the server and it says "STREAM     LISTENING     18011    /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock". Shouldn't that 18011 be 3306?
<NoobCp> Good thing my computer broke on me. Tried installing Kubuntu instead of using the live CD, hasn't frozen since but insists I don't have a wireless card, nor does it find my LAN when I wire up
<Felix-> NoobCp: ?
<NoobCp> Well my Kubuntu related problem is I can'ttell why the LAN ain't connecting automatically, It used to during live sessions IIRC
<SiVA_> when I do netstat -an | grep "LISTEN " , it says for mysql 3306: 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Felix-> NoobCp: wow here no problem at all
<SiVA_> how do I get that to look like: 0.0.0.0:3306                0.0.0.0:*                   LISTEN ?? I want that 3306 open
<Felix-> NoobCp: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<liopis> sveiki ar imanoma atstatyt failus istrintus ubuntuose?
<liopis> per ziopluma sumeciau i siuksline ir istryniau
<liopis> o kai susiziurejau reikiama info buvo...
<NoobCp> should something happen following this?
<Felix-> NoobCp: that restart lan connection for sure
<NoobCp> The icon on taskbar tells me network management disabled
<Walzmyn> I can't get krunner to do any of it's fancy functions: spell check, calculator, etc
<Walzmyn> Nevermind. After fooling wiht it for 2 days, it just occured to me to turn the spelling off and back on. Now it's working
<SiVA_> when I ssh to my server, it says "ubuntu@ip-10-212-238-323". How do I change the ip-10-212-238-323 part?
<simion314> hi, when i booted i get a message tat a sound device was removed from my laptop(i made no hardware change) i ignored this message because the sound works (in system in youtube etc_ but now i found that in amarok is not working, it works in vlc
<simion314> any ideea? amarok is not muted and sound level is to maximum
<BluesKaj> simion314, firsy cranking the sound to max won't help , but you may blast your speakers when you do get sound ..amarok could be missing the codec you are trying to play
<simion314> BluesKaj: no is not the codecks, found a post in the forums,reading it ow, i can tell you if i fix it if you are interested
<BluesKaj> simion314, yes, but I use vlc , the new amarok just isn't my cuppa tea
<BluesKaj> it will help others who have the same problem, if you post your fix
<islington> Close all media programs.
<islington> Delete:
<islington> /home/user/.kde/share/apps/amarok
<islington> /home/user/.xine
<islington> Restart Amarok.
<FloodBotK1> islington: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<islington> that might work
<simion314> islington: thx i will tryu it
<simion314> BluesKaj: i like the lyrics plugin in amarok, you tried qmms?
<BluesKaj> no
<simion314> it is a qt4 player
<simion314> islington: your solution was not working
<islington> :/
<simion314> when i started amarok a notification poped uip, where i can read it? it disapeared to fast
<islington> do you have mp3 packages installed?
<Vinleg> ah ya, i dont really get the lyrics plugin, it doesnt show any lines, how does it work?
<simion314> 1i installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<simion314> it worked fine
<islington> do you get sound from say dragon?
<simion314> but when i booted today i get the message that i removed a sound device, i do not touch my laptop hardware
<simion314> and sound works fine in other apps
<islington> hmm
<islington> simion314: do alt+f2 and type in multimedia
<islington> test the sound devices?
<simion314> i got pulse audio and other device but the last is grayed/disabled
<islington> when you click test do you get sound on pulse?
<simion314> islington: i get just a notification when i tested pulse audio,but it disapeared ,it begins with The pulse audio ...
<simion314> if i test again nothing happens
<islington> the pulseaudio seems to be your problem I think
<islington> ...and yet all your other apps are getting sound
<islington> hmm
<simion314> the other device that is disabled is the problem i think, it was disabled somehow when i reboot
<simion314> i will reboot when i can and see what happens, and post in the forums, i have sounds in other players and browser
<simion314> thx for the help
<islington> I wish I could help more  :(
<islington> "KDE Software Compilation 4.4 beta 1 packages comming soon" Can someone please fix the typo on the front page?
<BluesKaj> islington, I'm sure that it's been discovered , but being devs they are probly working to fix kde 4.4 probs first
<islington> BluesKaj: eh? I thought kde 4.4 was made availible for testing on lucid already
<BluesKaj> yes it is islington , I'm about to find out
<BluesKaj> rebooting now , just installed lucid
<wesley> why is one of the best security features not one of the best improvements, the option to encryth your whole home folder is great
<family> i need help im trying to down grade my amarok and was following a post now everythings messed up
<gspr_> Hmm, is the behaviour of update-notifier-kde where it disappears after briefly alerting about updates intentional?
<gspr_> Is there some way to reset the old behaviour, where an icon persists in case of updates?
<cuznt> hokay i installed 9.10 64 dual boot winxp and i do not get a choice in the boot. winxp ONLY
<cuznt> anyone?
<cuznt> i installed 9.10 64 dual boot winxp and i do not get a choice in the boot. winxp ONLY i need help to make it dual boot please
<rork> cuznt: does it load grub?
<rstob911> cuznt: where did you install grub
<cuznt> no
<cuznt> i installed it all and all i get is the windoz screen
<rstob911> grub needs to be installed on the mbr
<cuznt> i am not sure it did it for me i believeon the mbr
<cuznt> believe me i would not do it if i wasnt in itt-tech and need it
<Spezi> you installed windows first right?
<cuznt> yes
<Spezi> well, you could boot ubuntu as a live-cd and then do sudo grub-install with the right arguments, that should do it
<Spezi> do you know which one is your root partition?
<cuznt> im not sure'=
<cuznt> i think ext4
<Spezi> i did not talk about the file system ;)
<sab> I got mythtv-release-0.22-fixes from svn, built and installed in /usr with no errors on amd64, binarys can't link to libfusion,libdirect and libartsc ... can anyone suggest a solution?
<Spezi> mine is /dev/sda5 for example, do you know this name for your root partition?
<Spezi> or did you set up more than one linux partition anyway?
<cuznt> how do i find out please
<Spezi> sudo fdisk -l lists all available partitions
<cuznt> at this point i do not know here is the deal i had windows xp and installed kubutnu which broke my windows. then i rescued my windows whick broke my kubuntu
<Spezi> okay. did you create one linux partition, or more than one? eg one root and one /home ?
<cuznt>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<cuznt> /dev/sda1   *           1       19457   156288321    7  HPFS/NTFS
<cuznt> /dev/sda2           19458       38913   156280320    5  Extended
<cuznt> /dev/sda5           19458       38211   150641473+  83  Linux
<cuznt> /dev/sda6           38212       38913     5638783+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBotK1> cuznt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cuznt> oops sorry i tried and missed
<ubuntu_> hello
<Spezi> how did you get that one? i thought you couldn'/t boot into linux?
<cuznt> i am oin the live cd
<Spezi> thats great
<cuznt> ;)
<Spezi> well theres only one that can be your root, since theres one linux partition ;)
<Spezi> alright, do this: sudo mount /dev/sda5
<ubuntu_> can anzbodz help me get my touchpad back please~ at the live disk its working, at mz installation it was working till last update :(
<Spezi> then: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<ubuntu_> fuck wrong keyboard settings
<Spezi> and make sure to mind the space between /mnt and /dev/sda ;)
<cuznt> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda5 is already mounted on /media/disk
<cuznt> grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /mnt/boot/grub.
<Spezi> yeah thats because of the error in the first command
<Spezi> dont know why it's already mounted, but in that case this should do it: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/disk /dev/sda
<gspr_> Is the new behaviour of the update-notifier in KDE in karmic really desireable? I mean, if the user doesn't see the security update warning right away, they'll never notice! Is there a way to restore the old behaviour where an icon persists as long as package as upgradeable?
<UomoFocaccina> hello, italian kubuntu official help channel?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-it UomoFocaccina
<UomoFocaccina> thanks+
<cuznt> ty spezi i will try that
<ShishKabab> Hi. I've installed Broadcom driver on my Kubuntu installation, but the interface doesn't show up in the Network Manager (only with ifconfig). How do I refresh the list in the manager?
<UomoFocaccina> hey, i'm installing drivers 4 my wireless adaptor, but im in front of a big list of drivers, who can help me choosing the right one?
<ShishKabab> Sorry, found it! :)
<Tm_T> hi ShishKabab
<ShishKabab> Tim_T: Hi.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ranarama> How come Wine says it cannot find wow.exe?
<Ranarama> It has worked 2 times, but mostly not
<Spezi> are you able to view the wow directory?
<Spezi> i'm having issues with chmod settings of the wow directory after every patch
<Ranarama> No, I just noticed it was set to forbidden, even though I've already changed it to allow
<Spezi> so changing access rights does not work?
<Ranarama> It did work
<corium> hello
<ejat> anyone have try kde 4.3.8 ?
<bazhang> ejat 4.3.4 ?
<Mamarok> he means 4.3.80 aka beta 1
<ejat> Mamarok: yups
<Mamarok> ejat: it is not available in Karmic yet
<ejat> Mamarok: through ppa
<ejat> staging
<Mamarok> ejat: which is only for testing purposes, no offical packages yet
<Mamarok> you are not supposed to use staging, read the description of the PPA
<ejat> :)
<alberto> anibody now a link to start in italian?
<alberto> anybody know a link to start in italian?
<alberto> with kubuntu
<bazhang> !it | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<alberto> thank
<Alan502> How can connect with my 3G modem in kubuntu? There is a bug apparently but, how can this error be fixed?
<rstob911> Alan502: is it a phone you are trying to connect
<Alan502> rstob911, its a huawei E156B modem to be specific
<Alan502> but yeah, its kind of like a phone
<rstob911> Alan502: do you have a data plan purchased
<Alan502> rstob911, yes
<Alan502> rstob911, actually, i can perfectly connect from this computer, which has ubuntu
<rstob911> you should be able to do it by bluetooth
<Alan502> i cannot connect in kubuntu tho, because of the bug...
<Alan502> the modem does not have bluetooth
<rstob911> ok
<Alan502> neither my desktop with kubuntu!
<Alan502> do you know if there is another way?
<rstob911> im searchin
<Alan502> thanks :)
<rstob911> ok here is my thoughts you have ubuntu installed right
<BluesKaj> rstob911, most ppl here have kubuntu installed
<BluesKaj> kde rather than gnome
<Alan502> rstob911, yes, on this computer
<Alan502> rstob911, what i usually do is connect this computer to the modem and bridge it to my desktop
<rstob911> if you just installed kde4 from gnome ubuntu then at the sign in screen you can use kde desktop and then use the gnome application which works
<rstob911> to connect
<Alan502> rstob911, i installed kubuntu i have no gnome
<Alan502> so are you suggesting i install gnome in order for gnome's network manager to work?
<rstob911> ok never mind then sorry
<BluesKaj> rstob911, you don't need gnome to use gtk apps , just the libs and if you choose a gnome app the proper dependencies and libs will install with it
<Alan502> BluesKaj, do you know if i can use gnome-network-manager in kde without installing the whole gnome?
<Alan502> i installed gnome-network-manager from the repos but saw no changes :|
<BluesKaj> Alan502,  apparently it works better for some
<Mamarok> Alan502: you would have to remove the KDE one to start with
<Mamarok> networkmanager that is
<BluesKaj> Alan502, no , network-manger-gnome will install on kde without the wole shebang
<BluesKaj> whole
<Alan502> errr
<Alan502> so i have to remove kde?
<Alan502> or, otherwise, how do i start network-manager-gnome on kde, i have already installed the one in the repositories
<Mamarok> Alan502: no, only replace the kde networkmanager with the gnome one, that should be enough
<Alan502> Mamarok, but how?
<BluesKaj> Alan502, with your package manager
<Alan502> BluesKaj, should i uninstall kdenetworkmanager then?
<BluesKaj> Alan502,uninstall with your package manager as well
<Alan502> BluesKaj, ok lets see--
<BluesKaj> Alan502, look in the kmenu for kpackage-kit
<BluesKaj> or you could use the terminal , but then you need the exact name of the apps
<Alan502> BluesKaj, i removed plasma-networ-manager (or something)
<Alan502> im rebooting now to see if it fixes
<BluesKaj> just relogin
<Alan502> removed but :O not network manager at all :(
<BluesKaj> Alan502, alt+F2 , type network-manager-gnome
<Alan502> did it, but "command not found
<Alan502> "
<Mamarok> Alan502: then install the package, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome should do
<Alan502> the package is already installed
<BluesKaj> reboot i guess , maybe that's what it takes then
<Mamarok> right, is the package network-manager isntalled? That's the deamon
<Alan502> ok, rebooting again
<Mamarok> Alan502: no need to
<Mamarok> you can start the network without rebooting
<Alan502> Mamarok, im not sure if network-manager is installed
<Alan502> let me check
<Alan502> "network management framework daemon" it is installed
<Alan502> networ-manager is installed already
<Alan502> D=
<Alan502> i think i'll install plasma network manager again, how do i connect to my eth0 from the command line'
<Peace-> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Alan502> since it seems that network-manager-gnome doesnt run that easy :/
<BluesKaj> sudo ifup eth0
<Peace-> that restart what is listed on interfaces
<BluesKaj> bbiab , just installed lucid
<Alan502> "ignoring unknown interface"
<lucy> parlas español frikis codificados?????????
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Alan502> lucy, geeks
<lucy> alan geek
<sam_> hi
<Seren__> I got a strange but is kubuntu+1 (lucid), kde seems to have lost the location of "all applications"
<Seren__> I can't use krunner to launch anything
<Seren__> and in kickoff the application menu is empty
<Seren__> anyone experiencing similar problems ?
<Seren__> bug*
<Mamarok> Seren__: you do know that you are using a highly unstable system that is not meant for productive use? Please ask in #ubuntu+1 for all things related to Lucid
<Seren__> yep, I was asking to know if I should file a bug or not
<Seren__> no problem I'll stay in ubuntu+1
<Mamarok> Seren__: ok
<wesley> I try to rip a dvd with k9copy but it results in smal 4 mb file
<soee> hi
<Dracari> it's been a while since i used kubutu  on my Presario R3000,  (like last i used it it was Kubuntu 7.10) how do i enable the 5in1 Cardreader?
<citizenkane> hello
<RiotingPacifist> just install ubuntu from a minimal disk, i got one hw related crash and firefox doesn't start it has a "bus error"
<eduardopl> guys, i've just installed kubuntu 9.10 and the front audio plug of my computer isn't working, my headphones work in windows, but not on kubuntu, any idea how i fix this?
<TeLLuS_> eduardopl: Mixer setting..?
<eduardopl> TeLLuS: how do i see the info you asking?
<TeLLuS> eduardopl: kmix
<eduardopl> TeLLuS: is that what you talking about: http://yfrog.com/0jsnapshot2yp
<otto__> jhb
<[SilverFox]> How can I stop my choppyness moving windows around and such
<tony_> Holiday Greetings To All.
<ghostcube> hola
<[SilverFox]> Hey guys I have a issue with kubuntu I installed the ati drivers I got a 4890
<[SilverFox]> but the windows and such are very choppy when I move them
<[SilverFox]> heck i feel like im on a laggy remote desktp its so bad
<g-me> hey everyone. Anyone got any experience on wireless dropping in Ubuntu9.1? dual boot windows is fine.
<ubuntu> hi
<hagabaka> kde 4.4 beta packages still not out :(
<rstob911> g-me: i just looked and that is a known bug when it drops does it reconnect right away
<g-me> rstob911: cheers, its very tempremental.
<apparle> hi guys
<rstob911> g-me: i dont know if they have any fixes but you can look here  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic
<apparle> anyone tried chrome beta for linux
<g-me> cool rstob911.. I may revert to 9.04 since this laptop needs cleaned up a bit.
<rstob911> g-me: i think that is a wise decision
<g-me> rstob911.. have reverted to wires.. such an antiquated technology :)
<rstob911> it took me 6 days to get mine to work right
<rstob911> and i dont have any hair left
<g-me> what did you do to get it to work right? settings or drivers / kernel?
<ghostcube> hmmm what exact is the problem
<ghostcube> havent folowed
<ghostcube> g-me: is youre wireless not working in network manager ?
<g-me> ghostcube.. It works but very tempremental. Its a dual boot laptop and there is no issues with xp or other clients I have on the wireless
<ghostcube> hmm i always suggest this if knetwork manager failes
<ghostcube> try wicd
<g-me> ghostcube.. doing a wireshark shows sometimes nothing being communicated or simply the key exchange for the wireless security
<ghostcube> wicd is in universe repo
<ghostcube> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ghostcube> and read this
<ghostcube> troubleshooting
<g-me> ghostcube: no harm giving that a go.. If it doesnt resolve I will do a clean install and revert to 9.04. cheers folks.. May go offline now as I will be trying wicd
<geemee> ghostcube: g-me here... up and running with wicd... will see how it goes and if its stable...
<ghostcube> :)
<t0mt0m> So... I did an upgrade to 9.10 and now my audio card is all messed up
<t0mt0m> I'm pretty sure its because of pulse
<t0mt0m> but when I do a aplay -l in console it says no soundcards found
<t0mt0m> but it shows on lspci
<g-me> Since my last question was so successfully resolved :) has anyone experience of bridging a tehtered android phone to wired network for xbox / ps3?
<g-me> Tethering is fine however I havent tried bridging yet. Curious if I may come across any issues with NAT etc.. :)
<JamesConf> Is there a way to get into interactive statup on the live cd
<JamesConf> is there a way to disable the cpuseed/cpufreq module from loading with the live cd
<kurumin> oi
<Brhad56> Kubuntu 9.10 has been absolutely the best Linux experiance I've had in 10 years,
<JontheEchidna> Glad to hear it. :)
<soee> does anyone have problems with kde 4.3.4 -> black screen after login and if i logout and login again all works fine :/
<new_bember> anybody here?
<xapplet> hi
<new_bember> hello
<new_bember> could you help me?
<new_bember> need to find place where stored keymap settings instead xorg.conf
<pingveno> I'm trying to get a printer added via the KDE interface, but when I finish with the configuration steps for the HP JetDirect protocol (the recommended protocol), I get the error "client-error-not-possible".
<r4v3nsw0rd> what do I do if I forgot my password for logging in with NickServ?
<casey> whats this for?
<casey> anyone willing to help me?
<hagabaka> if you have a question, just ask
<casey> can't figure out how to connect to my wireless network, tried to put in my WPA key but it doesnt want to accept it!
<r4v3nsw0rd> what do I do if I forgot my password for logging in with NickServ?
<r4v3nsw0rd> why do I only see questions and no answers? =/
<baner> casey is a dell laptop with broadcom card?
<baner> mm
<casey> no MSI laptop, forgot the company who makes my card starts with an "A"..
<casey> any way I can check in kubuntu i'm new to linux
<casey> ?
<casey> WTF it works when I connect to my neighbors unsecured network I guess it just dont like my WPA key!
<r4v3nsw0rd> if possible, try installing wpa supplicant? I don't really know, afk
<ElTimo> sorry if this has been asked already but when are the packages for kde 4.4 beta 1 going to be ready?
<lamprian_> #hellas
<giulia> hello ...got a problem....can't manage to find out how to download pakadges with kubuntu...
<giulia> i first had ubuntu and synaptic gave me the possibility to choose to downoad and not install
<giulia> how ca i do that in kubuntu
<giulia> ???
<ElTimo> guilia- kpackagekit is what you're looking for I think
<giulia> thanks a lot!!!
<RiotingPacifist> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<RiotingPacifist> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<giulia> ok i tryed out kpackagekit...but it only lets me install packages... i need to download them cus i need to make a local repository for a pc that doesn't have internet
#kubuntu 2009-12-13
<giulia> how can i do that???
<RiotingPacifist> giulia: i used gdebi-kde to install local pacakges, not sure how kpackagekit does it
<weizhang> nichts zu sagen
<r4v3nsw0rd> so, how do I reset a forgotten password?
<barletta> Hello?
<barletta> Antone know about running Kubuntu from a USB flash drive?
<barletta> *Anyone
<r00t_ninja> with persistance?
<Brhad56> r4v3nsw0rd: get your password reset?
<r4v3nsw0rd> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=kubuntu+usb&l=1
<r4v3nsw0rd> and no
<Brhad56> If you just boot to console mode, you'll be auto logged into root and can reset from there.
<r4v3nsw0rd> sorry, I meant for the irc
<bazhang> barletta, sure, using unetbootin , or this
<bazhang> !usb | barletta
<ubottu> barletta: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> barletta, live persistent if you wish to save changes made
<Brhad56> r4v3nsw0rd: no clue. an ircop would probably be most helpful
<r4v3nsw0rd> what's an ircop?
<bazhang> r4v3nsw0rd, go to #freenode and request ; also using the lmgtfy links are not helpful here
<r4v3nsw0rd> ok
<Brhad56> irc operator
<Brhad56> privledged user
<bazhang> r4v3nsw0rd, /join #freenode  and say I would like a password reset email please
<r4v3nsw0rd> thanks
<wrst> hey guys kubuntu (kde) noob and looking for something to search for files, GNOME has a search option in the file manage anything similar in kde?
<maco> strigi
<maco> i think
<wrst> thanks maco is that installed by default?
<maco> i dont know
<wrst> i've tried using the search in dolphin and it never finds anything :)
<echotone> Has anybody had this problem? You go to install ubuntu and it wont work. You try the alternate cd and it will install but when you boot up it shows the ubuntu logo and then sits black forever. and ever. and ever.???
<echotone> I have been stuck for a week now with no fix
<maco> sounds like broken graphics drivers to me
<echotone> i can install win7, winxp and osx86
<echotone> they all run great
<ath_> echotone, do you by anychance have an ati graphics card?
<echotone> but i hate them
<echotone> nvidia 9500gt
<ath_> ah
<ath_> boot in to safe mode and have a look at your xorg.conf
<echotone> i am running puppy linux right now.
<echotone> i never get an option to boot into safe mode
<ath_> then mount your ubuntu partition
<ath_> have a look at your xorg.
<echotone> i dont have one. i can make one then come back...
<ath_> eh? if you're on puppy linux, on the same machine i assume, right?
<echotone> yeah.
<echotone> but i reformatted a little while ago
<ath_> you don't need to go anywhere, mount the ubuntu partition..
<ath_> oh if you dont have ubuntu on it then nm.
<echotone> i dont have an ubuntu partiton. i formatted my drive.
<echotone> i am going to make one thn come back
<ath_> alright
<echotone> should i use 9.10 or 8.04?
<r4v3nsw0rd> how do I leave a channel?
<prefrontal> my karmic KDE just took a dive. i upgraded to the latest KDE SC and that didn't help, upgraded my video drivers to nvidia 190 and 195, nuked ~/.kde, nothing has helped. after login the screen goes black for 1 second and then goes back to login.
<prefrontal> here is my /var/log/kdm.log: (EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0) (EE) XKB: No components provided for device Virtual core keyboard [config/dbus] couldn't register object path
<prefrontal> strangely, my mounts are also acting up. i get many 'none' entries in the first column, and I have to start nfs manually using: mount -t nfs -a     (output) http://pastebin.ca/raw/1712774
<r00t_ninja> prefrontal: do you have freetype installed?
<DaskreecH> hi emma
<emma> Hello there
<DaskreecH> How are you?
<prefrontal> r00t_ninja, of course, it just stopped working. that is a red herring.
<r00t_ninja> tried running nvidia-xconfig?
<prefrontal> what makes you think it has to do with my xorg.conf
<prefrontal> there are no errors in my xorg log file
<r00t_ninja> well it wont exactly hurt to configure your xorg.conf for use with your nvidia card
<kindofabuzz> Dolphin crashes on me everytime i try to browse a samba share.
<DaskreecH> Get a trace from it
<kindofabuzz> and that means?
<r00t_ninja> could you try launching dolphin from a terminal and see if there is any usefull output
<kindofabuzz> doint that now
<kindofabuzz> just hitting Network i get errors in terminal. a lot of Unsupported operations
<kindofabuzz> error in thread
<DaskreecH> kindofabuzz: close it and run dolphin | tee ~/dolphin.samba.log
<kindofabuzz> DaskreecH: ok, nothing in log
<kindofabuzz> Kcrash: Application 'dolphin' crashing... sock_file=/home/blah/.kde/socket-kubuntu/kdeinit4__0
<DaskreecH> a socket error
<kindofabuzz> anything i can do? i am using 4.3.4 if that matter. i don't know if it did this on 4.3.2 or whatever the default is
<kindofabuzz> it was a pain just to get sharing to be an option, no it doesn't work :(
<kindofabuzz> *now
<DaskreecH> kindofabuzz: how many shares have you tried it with?
<kindofabuzz> DaskreecH: one
<kindofabuzz> actually i don't even need samba, no windows machines on network. i just want to share a simple music dir on my laptop with my desktop
<DaskreecH> sshfs ?
<DaskreecH> samba is never the solution for UNIX <-> UNIX sharing
<kindofabuzz> yeah lemme get rid of this samba crap. i don't even remember what i installed
<kindofabuzz> DaskreecH: so sshfs would be the best bet?
<DaskreecH> kindofabuzz: If you want it persistent and in your FHS
<DaskreecH> Otherwise a fish:// link works for KDE apps
<Bookman> hmm, maybe I should reboot into kubuntu tonight.  give it another shot.
<kindofabuzz> DaskreecH: let me ask this. I've used NFS before and when one computer was down Nautilus would lock up trying to read the NFS on the down computer. Will that be a problem with sshfs and with dolphin or was that just a Nautilus problem?
<DaskreecH> That's an NFS locking problem there are a few ways around it but sshfs should be easier
<DaskreecH> NFS is much more of a known quantity though
<kindofabuzz> ok thanks
<DaskreecH> YOu can do some fun stuff like have a local mount and a remote NFS mounted over that. If the NFS mount fails the local mount rises and becomes visible
<kindofabuzz> hmm k
<DaskreecH> BUt Samba is the wrong solution
<prefrontal> i found this in my xorg (WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype (EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)
<DaskreecH> check if you have freetype installed
<prefrontal> yeah, i have  libfreetype6-dev and libfreetype6
<Squideshi> Can Gnome and KDE be installed at the same time?
<chibi-wing> yes
<Squideshi> How do you switch between them?
<chibi-wing> from the greeter
<chibi-wing> to to options session
<chibi-wing> and set the session you want to start
<Squideshi> The greeter can be either gdm or kde?
<mcgyver> hi
<prefrontal> what is wrong with my filesystem? all my mounts say none next to them, and i have to be sudo to touch anything in /tmp
<prefrontal> output of mount: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1712774
<chibi-wing> Squideshi: yea both can load kde and gnome sessions
<DaskreecH> Squideshi: Yes. The only caveat that I know of is that GDM allows Gnome control of the computer and KDE allows KDE control of the computer other than that they are the same
<chibi-wing> prefrontal: that how it should be
<maco> you can pick which session you log into anyway
<prefrontal> you certainly shouldn't need to be root to touch tmp
<chibi-wing> well that yea
<chibi-wing> but the none part is good
<DaskreecH> prefrontal: ls -l /
<chibi-wing> check the permissions of tmp
<chibi-wing> prefrontal: shold be rwx for all
<DaskreecH> should t actually
<prefrontal> ok i did this now it works sudo chmod -R a+rwx /tmp
<DaskreecH> prefrontal: wrong
<DaskreecH> drwxrwxrwt  15 root root  4096 2009-12-12 21:16 tmp
<DaskreecH> that's the correct permission of /tmp
<prefrontal> my command achieves that
<chibi-wing> prefrontal: i when i said all i meant user, group and others for /tmp
<chibi-wing> not recursively
<chibi-wing> reboot to clear out /tmp
<prefrontal> i cleared out tmp before i ran the command
<chibi-wing> ok lol
<chibi-wing> then your fine
<prefrontal> no my kde still doesn't work
<prefrontal> more likely cause is the x server
<chibi-wing> patebin your xorg log
<prefrontal> (EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0
<chibi-wing> thats not a prob
<prefrontal> it's an error
<chibi-wing> not a fatal one
<prefrontal> and the error that causes kdm to crash
<prefrontal> it shows up at the end of kdm.log
<chibi-wing> nah its something else
<prefrontal> what
<chibi-wing> show me the whole log
<prefrontal> http://pastebin.ca/raw/1712826
<chibi-wing> looks like x start up fime
<prefrontal> then it could be kdm
<chibi-wing> does kdm start up?
<chibi-wing> and how the log on screen?
<prefrontal> it gets to the login screen. when i log in it turns black for a sec then goes back to login screen. kdm.log: http://pastebin.ca/1712829
<chibi-wing> delete your kde directory
<chibi-wing> for that user
<chibi-wing> and restart dbus
<chibi-wing> brb
<DaskreecH> prefrontal: Don't delete your kde directory
<prefrontal> it recreates it automatically..
<DaskreecH> chibi-wing: yur KDE directory contains a lot of important data for example Mail from Kmail. Ask people to rename it in the future
<prefrontal> i eventually tried that as a debugging step. i think that eventually it's a sane debugging step.
<DaskreecH> prefrontal: You have a lot of personal data in ~/.kde somewhich possibly you cannot recreate based on the circumstances
<prefrontal> nah i don't put personal data in there
<chibi-wing> DaskreecH: thanks for the heads up
<DaskreecH> prefrontal: You don't use Kopete or Kmail or kwallet etc ?
<prefrontal> no
<prefrontal> i use firefox, emacs -nw, and our software
<prefrontal> which is built on Qt 4.5
<prefrontal> anyway how do i get kde working
<chibi-wing> prefrontal: its still not working?
<prefrontal> nope
<prefrontal> i didn't change anything..
<prefrontal> i don't see anything wrong, except the freetype guy
<chibi-wing> restart dbus
<chibi-wing> and if that doesn't work
<chibi-wing> its probably a bad config file in kde
<chibi-wing> so rename .kde
<chibi-wing> and restart
<echotone> I am in puppy linux right now and i cant install ubuntu to my computer. it sits at a blank screen for ever after installing using the alternate cd. any thoughts?n
<DaskreecH> echotone: where on the install?
<DaskreecH> Is the computer plugged in to the internet?
<echotone> when i install ubuntu with the alternate cd, it shows the white ubuntu logo and then flashes a couple of white lines on the screen. It freezes right before (what should/would be) the login screen.
<echotone> yeah.
<echotone> the system is intstalled but i cant boot it.
<echotone> i have my hdd mounted in puppy linux right now. i was told to look for my xconf file or something.
<chelos> hi. I don sucess use the microphone in flash 10 kubuntu 9.10
<chelos> don
<chelos> don´t
<chelos> don't
<chelos> I listen but i dont use the microphone
<DaskreecH> echotone: ah it's installed you should be ok then :)
<echotone> its installed but like i said, it doesnt boot into it. it freezes on a black screen indeffinitely.
<echotone> i am trying to fix that problem because right now, the system is unusable
<DaskreecH> echotone: It's usable you just need to learn how. You can jump to a tty ?
<echotone> i dont think it is usable. i cant do anything. i cant even login. the system freezes at a black screen. i dont even get a chance to login. have you seen anything like that before?
<ubuntu> hello, my kernel upgrade failed do to full HD (now fixed) and now I can't boot the system. I am here with the live cd. How do I reinstall the kernel from here?
<ubuntu> even a link on this would be good. No luck googling so far.
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: You cannot boot into an oldkernel?
<ubuntu> no
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: Why not?
<[SilverFox]> Guys I'm going back to windows if I can't find help problem is my ati drivers work okay I can get like 130 fps in a good 2d mmorpg at 1920x1200 play hd videos and such... But the whole interface system moving windows and such is choppy and tearing and the works.
<[SilverFox]> Anyone know anything comes to mind with this?
<[SilverFox]> I have a ati 4890
<ubuntu> I don't know. I could not even boot into my other partition and get it to work. IT was 8.04 and my new system is 9.10. I have now reinstalled grub so it boots part way but then says I don't have the kernel moduals. I think I might have removed something improtant making space.
<platnicat> ?
<ubuntu> DaskreecH: I think, If I can figure out how. I can just apt-get a new kernel to the HD and be fine.
<DaskreecH> [SilverFox]: YOU may want to play with rendering modes
<DaskreecH> [SilverFox]: For ATI there is no better IRC resource than #phoronix
<[SilverFox]> May I ask where I can find them?
<[SilverFox]> the rendering modes
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: Sounds about right
<DaskreecH> [SilverFox]: Probably xorg.conf but I don't know enough to speak with confidence
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: can you mount the drive?
<DaskreecH> platnicat: !
<ubuntu> yes
<platnicat> hi
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: Ok mount the / partition to some directory and chroot it
<DaskreecH> platnicat: Hi
<DaskreecH> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<DaskreecH> Sweet :)
<platnicat> That was fast.
<ubuntu> DaskreecH: I have a boot and a / partition. I am not sure how do make it all work. To make matters harder, the boot is an old root. :-(
<ubuntu> I am not to strong with mounting and chrooting.
<DaskreecH> platnicat: What is?
<ubuntu> dolphine mounts them in media just fine though
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: Lets unravel where everything is broken then. What in the boot partition ?
<platnicat> ubottu's response
<platnicat> Okay, cool. ubottu's a bot!
<DaskreecH> Yes she is
<DaskreecH> !Hi | platnicat
<ubottu> platnicat: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<platnicat> Okay, ubottu, test!
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: Does it have any remnants of being a root partition?
<ubuntu> grup thinks that it is newKDERoot. Is that the answer you want?
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> 2 of them do.
<DaskreecH> platnicat: try /msg ubottu commands
<platnicat> It worked before...
<[SilverFox]> yeah no one is talking in #phoronix so back to windows I guess :(
<DaskreecH> [SilverFox]: Probably late you can try again in the morning
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: 2 of what?
<platnicat> I have an ubottu tab open in XChat. Test makes her say "yes, I'm alive."
<ubuntu> there are 2 partitions with boot info.
<ubuntu> the one with the new stuff is called NewKDERoot
<DaskreecH> ok well speak to her in the tab and you can learn more
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: is it a root or a boot ?
<ubuntu> they are both both.
<ubuntu> I know that is a mess.
<ubuntu> What I want is for NewKDERoot to be the boot and the other to be root with home.
<ubuntu> That is how the partiton was saved at this point but it has the other files too.
<ubuntu> DaskreecH: so should I chroot the boot or othe /+
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> the boot or the / ? (I mean)
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: Mount the boot to /boot on the /media/NewKDERoot
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: Did that make sense to you?
<DaskreecH> ubuntu: I'm a little sleepy so if I'm not being clear tell me
<crashdata> hi
<crashdata> i'm having trouble wiht my amarok...no sound is coming from it
<DaskreecH> crashdata: what are you trying to play?
<crashdata> i did the playb configuration already
<crashdata> music
<crashdata> .mp3
<dtchen> can you not hear any audio at all, or is it just mp3?
<DaskreecH> try install libxine1-ffmpeg
<crashdata> DaskreecH: i have it already,
<crashdata> libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version.
<Kage_Jittai> qustion, is there a command in dpkg to check and make sure all files are setup correctly?
<Kage_Jittai> I deleted a file by accident, no idea what package it belongs to, and now some programs won't run correctly
<arghh2d2> crashdata: try pluggin in your speakers
<DaskreecH> Kage_Jittai: try apt-file
<Guest61211> hello guy and lady i got a problem when i install kubuntu 9.10 i got a square in my destop but i only whan icone not a scare with my icon in it how i can do ?
<crashdata> arghh2d2: its plug in....i can hear sounds with my vlc player
<crashdata> just fine
<crashdata> just amarok
<DaskreecH> crashdata: see if something like kaffeine or dragonplayer can play the file
<arghh2d2> crashdata: unmute amarok
<arghh2d2> turn up amaroks volume
<arghh2d2> rock out
<DaskreecH> Guest61211: Can you ask the question again?
<arghh2d2> juke box hero...rock it
<Lazydragoon> yes i can
<Kage_Jittai> DaskreecH: I don't remember the file I deleted :(
<crashdata> arghh2d2: man i'm not dumb fuk..its on.
<DaskreecH> Kage_Jittai: how did you delete it?
<DaskreecH> !ohmy | crashdata
<ubottu> crashdata: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<arghh2d2> crashdata: you need stars in your eyes
<Kage_Jittai> DaskreecH: Well... I ran  find / -name '*fgl*' -delete
<Lazydragoon> on my destop i got a square with all my icon in it i want like windows to get my icon direcly in anywhere in my destop not only in a lil square how i can do ?
<crashdata> arghh2d2: what are u talking about dude.
<arghh2d2> crashdata: you just need one guitar
<bazhang> !ot | arghh2d2
<ubottu> arghh2d2: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<arghh2d2> !jukeboxher | bazhang
<crashdata> arghh2d2: dude, please if u have no idea how to fix it dont say anything
<bazhang> arghh2d2, please desist.
<DaskreecH> Kage_Jittai: Closed the terminal ?
<Kage_Jittai> DaskreecH: yes
<Lazydragoon> nvm i find how myself
<Lazydragoon> how i can go like ctl alt delete windows in linux ?
<DaskreecH> Kage_Jittai: Argh might need to do a full system inquiry then
<arghh2d2> JUKE - BOX - HERO!!!
<DaskreecH> Lazydragoon: You want icons on all of your desktop ?
<DaskreecH> crashdata: Right so dragonplayer plays the file you said?
<Kage_Jittai> DaskreecH: I did: cd /var/cache/apt/archives && find . -name '*.deb' -exec sudo dpkg -i {} \;
<Lazydragoon> sorry i got d/c someone can help me plz
<DaskreecH> Lazydragoon: You want icons on all of your desktop ?
<Kage_Jittai> DaskreecH: but it didn't help :(
<DaskreecH> Kage_Jittai: You would need a --reinstall
<Lazydragoon> DaskreecH:  i got my answer but i have another question on how do ctl alt and delete in linux
<DaskreecH> What are you trying to get with Alt+ctrl+Delete ?
<Lazydragoon> well like task menager
<Lazydragoon> manager well something like that
<Kage_Jittai> DaskreecH: dpkg doesn't know --reinstall
<DaskreecH> Lazydragoon: Ctrl+Esc
<Lazydragoon> ok thanks
<DaskreecH> Kage_Jittai: man debsums
<Lazydragoon> i got kftpgrabber but i can't see the size of the file in my ftp why ?
<Kage_Jittai> DaskreecH: i FOUND THE FAILURE!
<orion> I just downloaded opera and there is an install.sh file etc, how do I install it?
<jacquesdupontd_> hey
<DaskreecH> Lazydragoon: Dolphin does ftp
<DaskreecH> Kage_Jittai: WHoot
<jacquesdupontd_> i don't know how to extract .xtm in kubuntu
<jacquesdupontd_> i don't find any software able t do it
<Orion37> I mean if I just installed all the files for an app how do I install it?
<DaskreecH> Orion37: run it as a shell script in a terminal
<Orion37> downloaded even
<Lazydragoon> DaskreecH: what ? sorry i not anderstand dolphin is a ftp client ?
<Orion37> daskreech: what is the command for that
<DaskreecH> Lazydragoon: It can be.
<yoesmi82> hi all
<DaskreecH> Orion37: sh install.sh
<Orion37> k, I forgot
<Lazydragoon> DaskreecH:  ok but do he have ssl explicite in it ?
<DaskreecH> Lazydragoon: Ah I"m not sure I should check
<Lazydragoon> DaskreecH:  ok thanks because with kft i c'ant even get it to download
<crashdata> DaskreecH: VLC player plays it
<yoesmi82> orion37: u can get opera from synaptic.that easier than manual
<DaskreecH> crashdata: Right that's not surprising
<Orion37> kpackagekit doesn't have it
<DaskreecH> VLC plays anything you throw at it
<DaskreecH> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in karmic
<Orion37> daskreech, if it says write access denied do I type sudo sh install.sh?
<DaskreecH> !find opera
<ubottu> File opera found in abs-guide, anjuta-common, apcalc-common, apparmor-profiles, asterisk-prompt-fr-armelle (and 377 others)
<DaskreecH> Orion37: yes
<Orion37> k
<bazhang> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<jacquesdupontd_> please
<jacquesdupontd_> i'm gonna go crazy
<jacquesdupontd_> i can't find any soft to extract my .xtm
<crashdata> DaskreecH: k so the file reside on an ntfs partition. its on a fake raid 0.... and i used kwallet....does this make any difference?
<r4v3nsw0rd> I'm trying to make a backup of a game, but the disks are copy protected, is there a way linux can make a backup of copy protected disks?
<jacquesdupontd_> xtremsplit for linux doesn't work
<yoesmi82> check your source
<crashdata> DaskreecH: what i mean about using kwallet is that it asked me if i wanted to use it to store some secure data...and i opted to yes....
<DaskreecH> Lazydragoon: Seems that it does Open dolphin then press Ctrl+L and typine sftp://your.ftpserver.com
<DaskreecH> jacquesdupontd_: What is a xtm ?
<DaskreecH> crashdata: that's for Last fm can you right click the file and open with dragonplayer ?
<jacquesdupontd_> it's files that we cut or paste with xtremsplit on windows
<Lazydragoon> DaskreecH:  dolphin is not the file viewer im lost
<crashdata> let me download dragon player
<Orion37> daskreech: I installed it but it doesn't show up in k menu/internet etc
<DaskreecH> crashdata: should come with the install I think
<crashdata> it didnt on mine
<DaskreecH> Orion37: Thats ok run opera
<DaskreecH> crashdata: Ah ok
<Orion37> just type opera?
<yoesmi82> if u want get opera,add to ur source http://deb.opera.com/opera/
<crashdata> DaskreecH: i dont see it on apt-get..what is hte exact file?
<crashdata> DaskreecH: nvm
<DaskreecH> jacquesdupontd_: seems to have a Linux install on their site you can install that
<crashdata> DaskreecH: it plays it
<DaskreecH> dragonplayer
<crashdata> DaskreecH: for some reason it was installed but not showing up
<DaskreecH> crashdata: hmmm that's interesting.
<DaskreecH> Can youclose amarok and reopen it and see if it plays the file?
<jacquesdupontd_> DaskreecH, okease read me before trying to help me thx
<yoesmi82> btw,anyone know how to change amarok theme?
<DaskreecH> jacquesdupontd_: What do you mean it doens't work?
<Orion37> http://deb.opera.com/opera/ does not work as a source even if I add deb and karmic main
<jacquesdupontd_> it doesnt work check yourself, it xtremsplit file you do sh xtremsplit and it doesnt work thats all dont take me for noob please i've lost enought time
<r4v3nsw0rd> or is this not the right place to ask that question? (copy copy protected disk)
<jacquesdupontd_> DaskreecH, i've been searching for half an hour
<yoesmi82> orion37: add to ur source http://deb.opera.com/opera-beta/ i hopr it work
<Guest7910> hmph, opera won't run either
<DaskreecH> r4v3nsw0rd: likely not the right place but you can try dd
<r4v3nsw0rd> DaskreecH: I've tried dd, do you know where might be the right place? or a righter place? lol
<jacquesdupontd_> DaskreecH, if you prefer instead of testing yourself : Xtremsplit: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<jacquesdupontd_>  and think i'm enought stupid not to have check google gone to xtremsplit site and tried to use the file
<DaskreecH> ##linux
<r4v3nsw0rd> DaskreecH: Thanks
<jacquesdupontd_> cat shoud be pasting files no ?
<DaskreecH> jacquesdupontd_: yes under the assumption that's how xtremesplit works
<DaskreecH> hi asobi
<Guest7910> do you guys know if 64bit kubuntu might be buggier?
<jacquesdupontd_> i'm gonna go crazy for that so simple thing
<macken> Hello everyone> is there a cammand  to use in terminal that will  diagnois the ethernet. My onboard ethernet quit working , am  now on a ethernet card.
<Guest7910> cause I've had a lot of problems with it
<DaskreecH> Guest7910: Not anymore so than 32 bit. That's not how it works most of the time
<DaskreecH> jacquesdupontd_: perhaps use a better tool next time
<Orion34> is 9.04 a lot better than 9.10?
<yoesmi82> macken: sudo pppoeconf
<Orion34> I have had a lot of problems with kubuntu 9.10
<DaskreecH> Orion34: That's supposedly the idea
<DaskreecH> but ubuntu has regressions quite often
<jacquesdupontd_> DaskreecH, i may have won, wait a sec, maybe because of a stupid stupid stupid newbie geek file name
<Orion34> k well I don't know what version is was but I tried ubuntu like a year ago and that version was pretty stable
<Orion34> 9.04 right?
<macken> yoesmi82> will give that a try. thanks
<DaskreecH> you have a { in your file name ?
<jacquesdupontd_> and no
<yoesmi82> macken: your welcome :-)
<Orion34> daskreech, is chakra more stable?
<DaskreecH> Orion34: If a version works for you then by all means stick with it
<DaskreecH> chakra is a rolling release so take that as you will
<Orion34> well, I don't know a good version of distribution with kde
<DaskreecH> arch with Chakra is a popular one
<Orion34> k maybe I should try moon os
<Orion34> ty
<Orion34> ubuntu is more stable than kubuntu right?
<Orion34> perhaps the new versions of kde just aren't quite ready for release
<yoesmi82> orion: mybe that's because environment,nothing else.lol
<Orion34> yoes, environment?
<Orion34> you mean its just pretty?
<yoesmi82> yeah,between kde and gnome.that's why
<Orion34> well in kubuntu kde is causing bugs, widget problems, crashes here and there, etc
<Orion34> even with 4.3.4
<yoesmi82> if u change your desktop to gnome, well your machine will get a new name...ubuntu..lol
<DaskreecH> Orion34: Some (a lot) is packaging errors
<Orion34> on their part?
<Orion34> or cause my kubuntu has internet problems on my end
<macken> Orion34> are you working off a clean install
<DaskreecH> Orion34: There was a recent document on Kubuntu.org called the Timelord which outlines some of the problems that Kubuntu faces and how they plan to address them
<Orion34> yes
<yoesmi82> nothing change...ubuntu n kubuntu are the with different environment
<Orion34> I'm working off a clean install, my last clean install bugged out, and this one has problems too
<DaskreecH> In some cases they will be dropping the Ubuntu infrastructure to work in a more clean manner
<Lazydragoon> how i can install pilote audio in kubuntu ?
<DaskreecH> Lazydragoon: Pilot audio ?
<Orion34> I'm thinking of getting ubuntu moon os which is a beautiful looking version of ubuntu 9.04..none of that orange and brown crap
<macken> I have had  no problems so far but had to do a clean install. the upgrade was not useable.
<Lazydragoon> DaskreecH: yeah when i go in wine or eatch time i get a notification i get a anoying sound before the sound get work
 * DaskreecH has been upgrading for years. Nothing major here
<Lazydragoon> its really get me anoying and in wine said no audio driver found
<yoesmi82> laazydragoon; u used audio driver from windows?
<Lazydragoon> yoesmi82:  umm i just get a new install from kubuntu so no
<asobi> anyone uses xnp?
<yoesmi82> laazydragoon; and ur kubuntu didn't found your audio hdware?
<Orion34> lazydragoon, are you saying you aren't getting normal sound?
<Orion34> I mean are you getting sounds at all?
<Lazydragoon> yoesmi82:  i have sound but eatch time i get a new sound something goes wrong before the good sound work
<Orion34> your card is called pilot audio card?
<DaskreecH> asobi: What is it?
<Lazydragoon> lol i not know i not look for anything
<asobi> http://project-lsp.sourceforge.net/
<yoesmi82> lazydragoon: u must update your kubuntu to get more audio library
<Lazydragoon> ok i have update all but nothing work more any good
<asobi> it won't create the conf
<DaskreecH> What is the error that it throws
<Orion34> lazydragoon, when you say pilot dont you mean realtek?
<asobi>  XNP: Could not read/create the XNP configuration file (~/.xchat2/xnp.conf). Please check disk space and file permissions.
<asobi>  XNP: Without the XNP configuration file, the /XNP command cannot work.
<DaskreecH> asobi: can you write to ~/.xchat2 ?
<Lazydragoon> yeah
<asobi> i think so
<asobi> drwx
<DaskreecH> asobi: touch ~/.xchat2/xnp.conf
<asobi> touch?
<DaskreecH> There is a command called touch
<asobi> unknow command
<asobi> irc command or konsole?
<DaskreecH> konsole
<asobi> what does it do
<jacquesdupontd_> DaskreecH, i managed to do it, thx wine
<DaskreecH> It updates a file to current time and date
<DaskreecH> jacquesdupontd_: Hooray :)
<asobi> but xnp.conf doesn't exist
<DaskreecH> asobi: touch will create it if it doesn't
<jacquesdupontd_> DaskreecH, i was used to do it under dapper with the linux version, i can't get how people are still stupid to use that to cut or to use that at all and name the file like that "--[Hell]--blablablabla" was thinking about an option all the time
<asobi> k
<asobi> still same errot
<asobi> error
<jacquesdupontd_> not funny
<jacquesdupontd_> and so easy to stop
<jacquesdupontd_> my script did it alone (ive been attacked for those who don't understand on irc)
<jacquesdupontd_> pseudo : Tex
<jacquesdupontd_> must be a god
<jacquesdupontd_> dog
<jacquesdupontd_> few watching my movie
<jacquesdupontd_> cya
<asobi> http://pastebin.com/m5429fe88 it loads but then dies
<DaskreecH> asobi: who owns ~/.xchat2 ?
<asobi> i do
<asobi> as user, not root
<asobi> amarok is so stupid >.<
<Zeikfried> Has anyone had any experience with compiling and installing an Intel set of drivers for a 950 GMA?
<dtchen> there's a PPA for Karmic; Alberto maintains it IIRC
<[SilverFox]> anyone here have a  ati 4890?????????
<bazhang> [SilverFox], on kubuntu?
<[SilverFox]> linux period
<bazhang> [SilverFox], you have ubuntu or kubuntu
<[SilverFox]> whatever works for the 4890 :)
<bazhang> [SilverFox], I see you cross-posting in both channels
<[SilverFox]> yeah
<[SilverFox]> thats why I was not going to answer
<[SilverFox]> I was guessing you were not helping
<bazhang> !ati | [SilverFox]
<ubottu> [SilverFox]: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<[SilverFox]> does not work
<[SilverFox]> we installed 9.11 9.5 we did it all
<[SilverFox]> I would get low fps in opengl and my windows would shutter when you move or min/max them
<[SilverFox]> It's been a disator since I moved to linux I tried ubun first then kubun and still no good results
<bazhang> [SilverFox], more details matter; 'doesn't work' is not enough--->which version of ubuntu or which version of kubuntu (specify clearly) what have you tried, what exact errors have you gotten, paste.ubuntu.com with the errors if more than a single line.
<r4v3nsw0rd> what's a good program for watching the display of a usb camera? preferably with less ui, sense I just want to use it as a window
<r4v3nsw0rd> on kubuntu
<bazhang> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<ElTimo> any word on kde 4.4 packages?
<r4v3nsw0rd> well, cheese is for taking pictures and videos, but is there something that doesn't have that functionality? lol, less is better for what I'm looking for right now, if not, I guess cheese will work fine
<[SilverFox]> bazhang no errors just acts like I have a 4 year old video card. I used both the latest ubun and kubun not sure the version but last 2 days both sites the latest one. I even downloaded 64bit of kubun and worst results. So I tried on my nvidia PC and got like 300 fps in this game im working on but on this one like 60-120 max the nvidia pc is like a 2 year old video card.
<bazhang> [SilverFox], lsb_release -a in terminal
<[SilverFox]> Release:        9.10  Codename:       karmic
<r4v3nsw0rd> is there an equivelent to maximus for kubuntu?
<DaskreecH> !find kamoso
<ubottu> Found: kamoso
<DaskreecH> ElTimo: There for Lynx not yet for Koala
<DaskreecH> !info kamoso
<ubottu> kamoso (source: kamoso): Tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.4-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 219 kB, installed size 852 kB
<DaskreecH> !info maximus
<ubottu> maximus (source: maximus): A window management tool. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.14-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 19 kB, installed size 144 kB
<DaskreecH> r4v3nsw0rd: It's a window manager ?
<r4v3nsw0rd> thanks for kamoso Daskreech
<r4v3nsw0rd> er, yea, basicly I'd like everything to run maximized, since my monitor is small
<DaskreecH> justrun it KDE will obey it
<r4v3nsw0rd> ?
<r4v3nsw0rd> if I try installing maximus, it asks me to install a bunch of gnome packages as well
<DaskreecH> Hmm
<DaskreecH> r4v3nsw0rd: try sudo apt-get install maxium --no-install-recommends
<r4v3nsw0rd> it's still asking me to install alot of packages =/
<r4v3nsw0rd> it's about 8 lines worth of text, so I don't think I should copy and paste it
<DaskreecH> r4v3nsw0rd: What are you trying to acheive ?
<r4v3nsw0rd> I'm trying to have windows start out maximized by default
<r4v3nsw0rd> like chrome and twinkle and applications and the such
<r4v3nsw0rd> by default things start up windowed, smaller than the screen, but I want to get it to take up the screen by default
<r4v3nsw0rd> sorry if the wording is poor
<r4v3nsw0rd> DaskreecH: I've found a solution that involves installing compiz and using compiz windows management placement maximize
<DaskreecH> r4v3nsw0rd: You can do that with Kwin
<r4v3nsw0rd> thanks for the help though
<r4v3nsw0rd> oh, really?
<r4v3nsw0rd> how?
<DaskreecH> It has a full screen option you can set to as default
<r4v3nsw0rd> where is said option?
<DaskreecH> Press alt+F3 for the fast option
<DaskreecH> YOu can set it to how you like then save it for that application
<DaskreecH> So ou can open it full screen with it always on top pinned to a particular desktop with no border
<DaskreecH> etc
<DaskreecH> Bah
<DaskreecH> So you can open it full screen with it always on top pinned to a particular desktop with no border
<DaskreecH> etc
<r4v3nsw0rd> ah, sorry, it d/ced
<DaskreecH> I saw
<r4v3nsw0rd> sorry about that
<DaskreecH> No problem
<DaskreecH> but play with the kwin settings and see if they do what you want
<DaskreecH>  kwin is a much better window manager than compiz
<r4v3nsw0rd> wait, kwin is a different window manager than compiz? I thought compiz just extended functionality
<r4v3nsw0rd> oops
<Hans_Henrik_> ever since i installed and uninstalled ClamAV, my bootup has been slower, and "Starting AppArmor" is being done twice during bootup.. ideas what went wrong and/or how to fix?
<DaskreecH> r4v3nsw0rd: Nope different programs. Compiz is a fork of metacity which is Gnome's window manager
<DaskreecH> compiz is a compositing manager it's purpose is fancy effects but it's not really focused on window management
<DaskreecH> kwin is the opposite it's focused on window management and has some compositing effects tacked on
<r4v3nsw0rd> I remember switching my active window manager from kwin to compiz, but I can't find where that was located, do you know offhand where that is perchance?
<DaskreecH> Hans_Henrik_: sounds like you have scripts set to run multiple times in your boot sequence
<DaskreecH>  !upstart | Hans_Henrik_
<ubottu> Hans_Henrik_: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<DaskreecH> r4v3nsw0rd: You can just run kwin --replace
<r4v3nsw0rd> ok, thanks
<r4v3nsw0rd> hmm, something seems to have broken, I'm going to restart
<Zeikfried> Can anyone help me with this issue, i am not sure what exactly i need to input into xorg to fix it.  OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<Zeikfried> Do i just input   load "dri" ?
<DaskreecH> Zeikfried: Are you using Mesa or Hardware OpenGL ?
<Zeikfried> Mesa.
<Zeikfried> I am on an Intel.
<Peace-> kde 4.4 beta?
<Peace-> repo?
<Zeikfried> I just used a ppa for some upgraded drivers and i am getting really good quality now, but really crummy FPS, haha.
<DaskreecH> Peace-: None yet if you are not on Lynx
<Peace-> a damn
<DaskreecH> dri might help then
<Zeikfried> Says i am running opengl 2.1 which i know my hardware cannot handle, i believe the max i can support hardware wise is 1.4
<Zeikfried> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 7.2
<donald__> yeah
<donald__> hello is anyone there?
<cheeko> whats ur prob donald__
<donald__> nothing just testing
<donald__> its my first time using it
<donald__> and i am also new to Ubuntu
<cheeko> but we are not
<donald__> i kow
<donald__> know
<cheeko> u can always go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<donald__> this thing seem to be Ubuntu only chatroom
<cheeko> so there people more responsive in ther
<yang_> Hey, what is the best way for i can Kubuntu if i am amuater programer and intermeadite user?
<yang_> help kubuntu*
<cheeko> yup
<donald__> what is kubuntu?
<cheeko> kubuntu is kde with ubuntu in it
<donald__> im using Ubuntu 9.10
<cheeko> i know
<yang_> Am i not in Kubuntu channel?
<donald__> yeah i tries the KDE which is in the same partition
<donald__> but it kinda sucks
<cheeko> dont say that
<yang_> KDE is amazing what are you talking about?
<yang_> Best DE i have ever seen
<donald__> yeah it is the best
<cheeko> u are right yang_
<donald__> but i kept getting pop ups
<yang_> What pop ups?
<cheeko> so that doent mean u can say it sucks
<donald__> like a box on the right corner... it says igorne or something
<yang_> notifications? you can customize settings for those.. if you dont like defaults there changable
<donald__> i cant find a single way to stop the pops up
<donald__> oh
<donald__> how u do this?
<yang_> right click tray were they come up
<yang_> System Tray Settings
<cheeko> donald__: because u are new
<yang_> try other type of notification rather than KDE notifications. also in 4.3 the improved annyonces w/ that
<yang_> When did you last try KDE?
<donald__> earlier
<donald__> its was the first time
<donald__> i remember back then i used KDE on Red Hat Linux
<yang_> Aww
<donald__> i hates linux so much in the past
<donald__> it was boring and not easy
<yang_> try KDE 4.3 on 9.10 Kubuntu
<donald__> but i like Ubuntu 9.10
<donald__> im really using Ultimate 2.5 version
<yang_> Grab a live CD from Kubuntu.org
<donald__> whats the differences between Kubuntu and Ubunutu?
<yang_> Ultimate Ubuntu?
<yang_> Kubuntu has KDE
<yang_> Ubuntu has GNOME
<donald__> but my Ubuntu has both KDE and Gnome
<yang_> GNOME looks like old mac look untill you customize. square and full of GTK apps
<yang_> KDE is organic and very chanagable
<yang_> QT is a good looking frame work
<cheeko> dont forget better than windows
<donald__> hmmm
<yang_> agreed . Window toolkit for Windows sucks
<donald__> i think it is only better than windows by performace
<donald__> I am also using Windows 7
<yang_> maybe  but to me the UI is more intuitive and usable and customiable then Windows.
<donald__> its far better than Vista and XP
<yang_> Aero eats resources.
<donald__> I dont use Aero that much
<yang_> aahh
<donald__> especially, i have a 4GB RAM
<cheeko> so
<donald__> it only needs like around 1GB of MEmory
<yang_> Well try the new KDE before you decide its not for you. Try to change it.
<yang_> Defualts are okay but i love how mine is setup
<donald__> i already have KDE and Gnome of Ubunutu installs
<donald__> installed.
<yang_> what versision of KDE?
<donald__> hmmm im not sure
<donald__> i ihave to log off
<donald__> instead of restart
<yang_> i think you can launch KATE
<yang_> and go to help -> about KDE
<donald__> u can log off and switch the system
<yang_> yeah those are called sessions.
<donald__> yeah
<donald__> sessions
<yang_> just launch a KDE App like Kate from gnome
<yang_> go to Help -> About KDE
<donald__> ok
<donald__> where can i find Kate?
<cheeko> applications
<donald__> ok
<yang_> anyway cheeko.. how can i help project. i have seen how to help pages. I want to learn more about trouble shooting Kubuntu. I have been using for 2 years. etc packing? noob development?
<donald__> i found Kate
<yang_> help -> about KDE
<donald__> i am on Version 4.3.2
<yang_> yeah. hmm and you dont like it?
<yang_> Just pop ups that bother you?
<donald__> i do like it
<donald__> i just didnt like the notification
<yang_> Aww
<donald__> that pops up
<donald__> my gf was using it
<donald__> and she complained about the pops up
<donald__> it was her first time using KDE
<CAwesome_> Testing Hannah Montana Linux. This thing is absolutely hideous.
<yang_> Yeh rite now its unfair to Kompare (lol) KDE to GNOME.
<yang_> KDE 4.3 vs GNOME 2 instead of 3
<donald__> whats the difference between the two?
<donald__> they both runs the same programs on my applications
<yang_> GNOME 2 is older more stable etc.
<yang_> less features. simlir to KDE 3 when 4 just came out
<yang_> Not features part lol
<yang_> GNOME 3 has new shell concept and pretty cool features
<yang_> simlir to plasma activities. but i like where acitivity idea is going .
<donald__> i figured how to use the 3D desktop
<donald__> its cool
<yang_> yeh i have it also lol the cube?
<donald__> yeah the cube
<yang_> have you seen the snow effect?
<donald__> on windows it cost money
<donald__> hmmm
<donald__> i dont think so
<yang_> system settings-> Desktop -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects
<donald__> i just click snow effects
<donald__> so when i see the snow?
<yang_> WIN+CTL+F12
<yang_> Win is offically known as META in Linux
<yang_> so META+CTRL+F12
<yang_> another kool thing to do is to set activitys to corrispond the virtual desktops.
<yang_> you can do that w/ the pager widget.
<yang_> http://imagebin.ca/view/lAf0dHW.html
<yang_> screenshot of old desktop. check it out. KDE is amazing what you can do.
<donald__> it didnt work
<yang_> What didn't work?
<yang_> oh okay
<yang_> system settings-> Desktop -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects scroll down to snow and click the wrench.
<yang_> read the key combination that starts it
<yang_> you see my screen shot?
<yang_> wayy diffrent then defualts but its amazing.
<yang_> NB4 backlash for wallpaper lol
<cheeko> yang_: the wall paper was of win7 right
<yang_> yessir
<yang_> that fish is dope lol
<donald__> YEAH I see the screenshot
<donald__> its dope
<donald__> how much memory does it runs in KDE?
<yang_> cheeko: now i have 4 activitys each w/ its own function ... internet, clear looks, files multimedia
<yang_> i have under 3 GB and i run fine
<donald__> does your linux after freeze?
<yang__> Crash lol
<cheeko> donald__: how long have u been using ubuntu
<yang__> wierd issue w/ snow effect 3D  cube and Kwin
<cheeko> yang__: u have compiz effects thing
<yang__> cheeko: nope Kwin effects. had this since day one
<yang__> try to kill kwin and restart but dies w/ "Can not connect to X Server"
<cheeko> try them then i heard they dont crash much often]
<donald__> i been using Ubuntu for two days
<yang__> restart X everytime.. lol stopp w/ snow because of that.
<donald__> im happy with the performance
<yang__> Compiz is slow for me/
<donald__> i see the snow effect
<cheeko> and you already started hating the kde
<donald__> i will try KDE tomorrow
<yang__> Me?
<yang__> no i love KDE
<donald__> to work around it
<donald__> i have problem
<donald__> im trying to install this game
<yang__> problem?
<yang__> what game?
<cheeko> is it a windows game
<donald__> Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory
<donald__> it works for the linux
<yang__> hmm have you tried wine?
<donald__> but it asked me Please enter the installation path
<yang__> aww
<yang__> C:\Program Files
<yang__> dont worry about that wine handles it fine.
<donald__> but this is not windows
<yang__> yeah.
<yang__> But if they game was built for windows dont worry about it .
<donald__> so i can use C:\Program Files?
<yang__> in your home directory there is .wine/drive_C/Program Files
<yang__> yes
<donald__> it is not a window game
<cheeko> try wine and cedera both
<cheeko> so what
<cheeko> wine can hande it
<yang__> Is there a .exe or no extension?
<yang__> if the CD was made for windows yes then use C:\Program Files its okay
<yang__> WINE handles everything
<donald__> it was download from the web
<yang__> was it .exe?
<donald__> through terminal
<cheeko> donald__: check the wine appdb for the wine rating of the game
<donald__> i am not sure if it was the exe
<yang__> check?
<donald__> i used terminal to download the game and install
<donald__> i know how to browse through the hard drive
<yang__> platium rating.
<yang__> should be great
<donald__> but i can find the folders where all the games are located
<cheeko> cool then
<cheeko> donald__: can try that
<yang__> go head and use C:\Program Files
<yang__> it is a windows game
<donald__> i will show u the link
<yang__> you should be fine
<donald__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/ReturnToCastleWolfensteinEnemyTerritory
<cheeko> with 4 gb ram he shud be
<donald__> go to the link
<yang__> o okay
<yang__> it is a linux game not a windows game
<yang__> path to install could be any where you want technically
<yang__> i would use /usr/local/bin
<donald__> oh ok
<yang__> if you like to you can use ~/Public/Games
<donald__> i am not sure what the is the drive letter for my unbuntu
<donald__> ubuntu
<donald__> i forgot
<yang__> there is now drive letter
<yang__> the "root" or drive letter is
<yang__> /
<donald__> thats weird
<yang__> so " /usr/local/bin"
<yang__> not so much wierd as not what your used to
<yang__> i like it better to have everything mounted under one root than C & D & E & F
<yang__> instead /media/c /media/d etc
<donald__> okay i will try use /usr/local/bin
<yang__> you will need sudo in front of those commands to make them work
<donald__> what is sudo?
<yang__> way of getting administrator rights
<yang__> to put files anywhere out of your "home" directory or folder you need admin rights.
<yang__> so to do so you need to go sudo ..... commands ... command
<yang__> it will say enter you password and then works its magics.
<donald__> i can access sudo through terminal?
<yang__> yupp
<yang__> terminal only
<yang__> just type sudo then paste command
<yang__> should look like "sudo command"
<cheeko> can u give me the link to find other games specifically for linux
<cheeko> no wine thing
<donald__> it asked for password and i did enter the password but it say command not found
<yang__> what did you enter after sudo?
<donald__> sudo command
<yang__> @cheeko there is tons o
<yang__> sudo mkdir /usr/local/bin/enemy-territory
<yang__> sudo cd /usr/local/bin/enemy-territory
<yang__> sudo wget ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/et/linux/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<donald__> i havnt press enter yet at the Installation path
<yang__> chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<yang__> type /usr/local/bin
<yang__> @cheeko http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/top-12-best-games-for-ubuntu-linux-1-tremulous/
<yang__> anyway off to bed its 1:30 here .
<yang__> CYA all
<donald__> when i press enter at the installation path
<donald__> it says Failed Permissions
<yang__> kay
<yang__> quit
<yang__> run program w/ sudo in front
<cheeko> bye yang__
<donald__> ok
<cheeko> hope u will be ther 2morow too
<yang__> sudo /et- [tab]
<donald__> yeah i will
<yang__> @cheeko after work . so in roughly 18 hours.
<yang__> any way permission anything means run as root or type sudo in front of it.
<donald__> its 4:50am
<donald__> im in New York
<cheeko> yup same handle right
<cheeko> im in asia
<yang__> nice world wide Kubuntu
<donald__> ok
<cheeko> donald__: it must be late night
<donald__> i know
<donald__> lol
<donald__> im in college
<yang__> anyway cya all @donald go for sudo /et- rest of file name
<family> i am in need of some assistance i tried to downgrade my amarok to 1.4 and now my systems all messed up.You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<family> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  amarok14-engine-xine: Depends: amarok14 but it is not going to be installed. """"SO I TYPED APT-GET -F INSTALL"""" and get these following errors.. trying to overwrite '/usr/share/man/man1/amarokcollectionscanner.1.gz', which is also in package amarok-utils 2:2.2.0-0ubuntu2
<family> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe
<FloodBotK2> family: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<family> can anyone help please?
<CAwesome> family: With what?
<soee> hi
<Peace-> Hi soee
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> got a last machine on jaunty and i'd like to upgrade using the DAU way, so i clicked on upgrade in kpackagekit, but that one exits with code 127 and no further information
<Peace-> freinhard: you should go in the konsole and
<Peace-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Peace-> that's all
<davep> how do i edit the menu in kubuntu netbook?
<davep> the firefox button intalls firefox
<davep> it doesnt run it.
<davep> even after it's installed.
<freinhard> Peace-: yeah, i know that, but that's my mum's PC and i'm here just once in a while and she should be able to handle that too
<Peace-> davep:  i have normal kubuntu and right click doesn't do the job?
<davep> right click doesnt do anything
<Peace-> davep: mmm i am sorry
<davep> it's all good
<davep> i should have just installed normal kubuntu :P
<Peace-> davep: for my experience you should use normal kubuntu
<Peace-> that interface it's too much young
<davep> it took long enough to install though >:|
<davep> grub failed to install as usual
<Peace-> LOL
<Peace-> ah... this realease is the worst i have seen
<Peace-> 1 becasue of grub...
<Peace-> 2 becasuse aduioo problem are very often on karmic
<davep> i thought an expert install would make it less likely to fail
<davep> i was wrong :\
<davep> turns out "expert install" means "you have to know how to remount the dev files into the chroot"
<davep> xD
<Peace-> LOL
<Peace-> xD
<davep> well, i can run firefox from a konsole, so yay
<davep> how do i make the font less huge?
<KuEEE> is any way to minimaze Quassi IRc in systry?
<r00t_ninja> yes
<KuEEE> how?
<r00t_ninja> there should be an icon by default
<soee> by default i think
<r00t_ninja> you click the icon
<KuEEE> ah ok thnx
<nsemennikov> i'v done it, its work :)
<pihou_pihou> bjr suis content de redecouvrir kbuntu c bon de planter une debian de temps en temps lol
<Bios> hey I got a problem... the dvd playback of vlc is laggy and solutions for this problem?
<TeLLuS> Bios: Better videocard driver and or faster cpu?
<ForgeAus> does yahoo have any support chat?
<Tscheesy> ForgeAus: your IRC-Client can list the channels.. though i found only #yui (yahoo user interface lib)
<ForgeAus> heheh tscheesy I didn't necessarily mean here on freenode
<eagles0513875> hey guys im trying to install the new software-compilation package 4.3.4 what is its name in its respective ppa repo?
<TeLLuS> eagles0513875: Look at http://www.kubuntu.org
<eagles0513875> why look there when its in a ppa probably using the ubuntu naming convention
<eagles0513875> and its in a ppa
<eagles0513875> btw TeLLuS if your interested http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4
<chiqui> I dont want that my kubuntu mount automatically my pendrive
<chiqui> Hello
<chiqui> i need help
<chiqui> i dont know how to disable pendrive automount
<eagles0513875> chiqui: patience plz if someone knows the answer they will respond
<chiqui> sorry im new here
<eagles0513875> its ok chiqui
<eagles0513875> hey guys i have the ppa enabled for karmic for the software-compilation packave version 4.3.4 but i dont know the name of the package does anyone know what its called as its not mentioned here
<eagles0513875> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4
<diablo> Bonjour, quelqu'un sait comment ajouter une entrée ou modifier les raccourcis des applications dans le menu de kde4 ?
<seren__> where exactly does kde store the applications information ?
<seren__> like dolphin : file browser : associated icon
<ForgeAus> file associations
<ForgeAus> kde doesn't store it I don't think
<ForgeAus> its something about /etc folder, but I could be wrong there...
<seren__> it is probably /usr/share/applications/kde4/dolphin.desktop
<RiotingPacifist> sorry to repeat this but i lost all logs for the last 30mins so if i got a reply i lost it I've installed libs to /usr/local how do i get the system to use them instead of the defaults (globally,  e.g not for just a program as i launch it)?
<Fiah> Can I ask a question about Xubuntu here?
<RiotingPacifist> you can try but #ubuntu / #xubuntu may be better
<Frankes> try it
<ForgeAus> !info ru
<ubottu> Package ru does not exist in karmic
<ForgeAus> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ForgeAus> ouch
<ForgeAus> oh wait, that said it
<WaY> the new notification system of kde 4.3.80 sucks
<jesusiete> hola a todos
<eagles0513875> !es | jesusiete
<ubottu> jesusiete: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<RiotingPacifist> WaY: +1, but you should tell #kde not here
<WaY> ok sorry :S
<WaY> i'm going there eheh
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> I'd need some help with Kubuntu 9.10
<cheeko> helo
<cheeko> go on
<ubuntu> I'v installed it but grub won't load on startup :(
<ubuntu> I'm in live USB session right now
<ubuntu> I did this: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<ubuntu> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<ubuntu> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders
<ubuntu> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<ubuntu> Disk identifier: 0x3b1c7edf
<FloodBotK2> ubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Mamarok> ubuntu: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com for more than 3 lines
<ubuntu> sorry for the flood
<Mamarok> ubuntu: you should have a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ubuntu> didn't mean to
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<Mamarok> you are welcome :)
<ubuntu> and there is a second problem
<ubuntu> I tried some time ago installing kubuntu 9.04 and had the same problem, I tried recuperating the disk space with the disk manager from windows vista. it worked for the "d:" but not for the "c:"
<ubuntu> the disk manager tells me I'v got 500Gb of space for the C: but the Explorer tells me I'v only got 250
<ubuntu> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/1480/capturerzb.jpg (like you can see on this screen capture)
<ubuntu> bye
<twig11> If I install kubuntu-desktop from an standard Ubuntu installation, can I then edit the application menus from within gnome to show only gnome apps, and edit the kde menus to show only kde apps, to avoid clutter when I log into one or the other?
<Mamarok> cheeko: why are you pinging me?
<cheeko> typo erreor sorry
<cheeko> im using a command line integrated chatzilla
<gorgonizer> Any news on KDE 4.4 Beta 1 packages for Karmic?
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: well as i can check on the staging PPA,everythings good except for kubuntu-meta which failed to build for ilpa
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: cheers for that, I guess it is best to wait for it to be moved to a different PPA repository (I am on amd64)
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: yeah,im waiting too.... itll probably be uploaded to backports this week or by next week
<gorgonizer> shadeslayer: I installed Lucid in a VM just to see KDE 4.4, it looks nice.. looking forward to having it on my main machine..
<shadeslayer> gorgonizer: :)
<lordganesh> what is difference bitween eth0 and ppp0
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: uh... eth0 is your ethernet connection..
<cheeko> lordganesh: eth0 is ur ether net
<wesley> yeah we can drop firefox final, google chrome is released for linux
<lordganesh> shadeslayer: and what is ppp0
<anon0065> Since update to Shockwave Flash 10.0 r42 (happened about 2 days ago) now flash won't work in firefox.  about:addons says its ok, but its not.  anyone else?
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: hmm.. probably some other connection
<Peace-> kde 4.4 beta news?
<wesley> not yet
<Peace-> :(
<shadeslayer> Peace-: staging has all packages except for kubuntu-meta
<Peace-> xD i want kde 4.4 !
<Peace-> even if it's beta
<shadeslayer> Peace-: compile it :P
<Peace-> nah....
<islington> lol
<Peace-> i am lazy xD
<shadeslayer> Peace-: then wait :D
<islington> btw weather widget is now broken so I wrote up a workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353963
<Peace-> *-*
<cheeko> ^_^
<lordganesh> shadeslayer: i am using system monitor widget this two connection shows me same speeds ,,and nearly same data downloaded when i check through ifconfig ,,
<shadeslayer> it usually doesnt take this long for packages... but 4.4 is different
<islington> where is the staging ppa?
<shadeslayer> lordganesh: hmm... dunno.. they might be same :)
<shadeslayer> islington: its NOT for use
<islington> I just wanna see :)
<shadeslayer> islington: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging
<islington> soo close I did not get to the /staging part
<shadeslayer> hehe...
<MaquinaX> hello everyone...
<shadeslayer> MaquinaX: hi
<cheeko> hello MaquinaX
<cheeko> any help
<MaquinaX> my Network Manager is broke.....icon is the bottom says "networking information not available", I use terminal to establish ip lease
<shadeslayer> MaquinaX: try wicd
<MaquinaX> also, right click shows: Network Management disabled"
<MaquinaX> shadeslayer: install it?
<shadeslayer> MaquinaX: yep
<Galvatron> Hi
<shadeslayer> Galvatron: hi
<will> In 9.10 is UXA automatically activated upon installation on an Intel 950 chipset?
<shadeslayer> will: i think so
<Galvatron> Each time I reboot, folder view resets to default dimensions/shape
<robinking623> wow, really lots of people here
<will> Where would i go to tell if UXA is enabled or not?
<will> The xorg.conf isnt in the usual place so i am a little confused.
<Galvatron> So each time I heve to set the folder dimensions again (the widget remains locked)
<shadeslayer> will: xorg is depreceated
<shadeslayer> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<will> What do you mean shadeslayer?
<will> No longer in use?
<shadeslayer> will: it isnt used anymore
<will> So what do i access for configuration now?
<tsimpson> Xorg is still used, just not xorg.conf
<will> What do i edit now instead of xorg.conf?
<tsimpson> you don't edit anything, there is no config
<njathan> anyone faced this strange problem in kubuntu 9.10 dvd.....? whenever i try to do a 'disk check' or a 'show me without installing' option at startup (of the install dvd), the screen goes blank
<tsimpson> will: maybe #xorg know how
<njathan> i am afraid i may lose a lot of time installing and rolling back to 9.04...
<shadeslayer> njathan: maybe the disk is corrupt?
<njathan> maybe you are right...... i'd have to re-burn the dvd... but i saw a different behaviour in Lenovo R61 laptop... where it showed me a 'K' screen without a progressbar (upon disk check)... this got me thinking if i should be again downloading the disk.. (i deleted the orig copy of the dvd image :-p)
<njathan> shadeslayer: earlier i'd tried on lenovo G550
<shadeslayer> njathan: try a md5sum on the disk and compare it to the kubuntu image
<njathan> shadeslayer: hmm.. thats a good idea
<njathan> shadeslayer: but last time i did it.. it gives an md5 for each package... an not the one for the iso image :-(
<shadeslayer> njathan: hmm... try using the manpages... i dont have alot of idea about md5sum
<ozs> привет
<will> Nvm, UXA is enabled by default in 9.10
<tazz> how do i get slideshow as a screensaver in kubuntu 9.10 ?
<tazz> kscreensaver i guess.
<tazz> i was wondering if i could get it with default install
<hacking> nesecito ayuda de ustedes, tengo que poner una wifi en modo monitor y no se como hacerlo por que no existen drivers aparentemente para esta placa, es una syntek semiconductor dongle usb de mi bangho fit h10
<ilpresidente> hello
<ilpresidente> bonjour
<ilpresidente> are there any girl?
<Mamarok> ilpresidente: please see /topic, this is a support channel
<ilpresidente> ?
<Mamarok> !es | hacking
<ubottu> hacking: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ilpresidente> no hablo espanol
<hacking> ok
<hacking> bye
<Mamarok> ilpresidente: that was not for you
<Mamarok> ilpresidente: read the topic of this channel if you look for a date, you should not ask in any Ubuntu related channel, wrong topic
<ilpresidente> ?
<jjesse> question i found a 9.10 live usb drive laying aroudn the house, is there an easy way to tell if it is amd64 or i386?
<chibi-wing> jjesse: load it up and uname -a
<ilpresidente> why dou
<ilpresidente> why do you respect the topic?
<Mamarok> ilpresidente: that is a useless question, do you need support or not?
<ilpresidente> no
<jjesse> thanks chibi-wing it was i686
<jjesse> and wanted amd64
<Mamarok> ilpresidente: then please do not disturb the support flow here, discussion is in #kubuntu-offtopic
<ilpresidente> ok thanls
<ilpresidente> thanks
<SAngeli> Hi, how to install pwmanager (a KDE applicationo) on xubuntu? I fail to find it in applications. Please let me know
<SAngeli> this is a KDE application
<SAngeli> I believe perhaps I should add a repository into xubuntu?
<SAngeli> anybody alive???????????????????
<SAngeli> anybody alive???????????????????
<SAngeli> How to install pwmanager (a KDE applicationo) on xubuntu? I fail to find it in applications. Please let me know
<SAngeli> I believe perhaps I should add a repository into xubuntu?
<chelos> Hi
<ilpresidente> hi
<chelos> I have problem in configuring microphone in kubuntu karmic
<prefrontal> hey, my workstation is totally fsck'd after upgrading to karmic. the mounts are all haywire. have a look at the before/after output of mount: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1713492
<prefrontal> X/KDM won't start, they complain that they can't find freetype.. wtf?
<chelos> kubuntu karmic 32 bits
<zegenie> anyone know if there are any kde 4.4 beta repositories/packages available yet? :)
<prefrontal> yes you can install the lucid alpha to get it
<slow-motion> hi
<Mamarok> zegenie: no, not available yet, see the website http://kubuntu.org for announcements
<Mamarok> prefrontal: that is not a good idea, Alpha is not meant for productive use
<prefrontal> Mamarok, plz think about my issue briefly
<Mamarok> prefrontal: how did you install Karmic, upgrade or fresh install?
<prefrontal> network upgrade
<prefrontal> it worked at first, then took a dive
<prefrontal> the mounts were always messed up. at first i had to type mount -t nfs -a, but now the nfs  mount works automatically
<prefrontal> (they weren't messed up b4 upgrade of course..)
<Mamarok> prefrontal: did you check your /etc/fstab if all is set correctly there?
<zegenie> Mamarok: I know, but it doesn't really say anything
<zegenie> "keep checking back" for a week ++ isn't very useful
<zegenie> anyways, thanks for the answer
<Mamarok> zegenie: well, you need to be patient, then
<zegenie> Mamarok: that's not very helpful either
<Mamarok> not easy to build as it seems, there are a few problems
<prefrontal> Mamarok, fstab hasn't changed. here it is: http://pastebin.ca/raw/1713502
<zegenie> aha, anything specific  I should keep my eye out for when I do it myself?
<Mamarok> zegenie: anyway, yu are not supposed to use any beta release in a productive environment anyway
<Mamarok> you*
<zegenie> Mamarok: who said I was?
<Mamarok> zegenie: well, then ask in the -devel channel if you want to help testing
<zegenie> cool
<zegenie> kubuntu-devel?
<zegenie> apparently so
<Mamarok> zegenie: yes
<zegenie> thanks for the tip, I'll check it out
<MilitantPotato> Anyone else having Kwin crash on 2.6.31-17?
<Mamarok> zegenie: just be advised that it is not a support channel
<Mamarok> MilitantPotato: I didn't so far, no
<zegenie> Mamarok: no worries, I've been around for a while
<MilitantPotato> Nvidia or ATI?
<MilitantPotato> @ Mamarok
<Mamarok> MilitantPotato: ATI
<MilitantPotato> Repo or self installed drivers?
<Mamarok> I use the Radeon drivers
<MilitantPotato> alright
<kriss3d> does anyone know which program for ubuntu that will let me download streamed videos from sites like youtube and the like ?
<prefrontal> firefox
<ilpresidente> flashgot
<kriss3d> flashgot ? ill just check that out..
<kriss3d> what do you mean by firefox ? it hardly lets me just download the files without me having to look throug the code and decrypt what the heck the real filename is
<ilpresidente> #kubuntu-offtopic i'm alone
<bearbonez> kriss3d: firefox with the downloadhelper add-on :)
<kriss3d> bearbonez: ty
<bearbonez> kriss3d: thats what I use ;-)
<kriss3d> does it directly read the sourcecode and download the flv files ?
<kriss3d> bearbonez:  what the ??.. uhmm how am i supposed to download a video using this ? there is no button for downloading videos in the menu
<kriss3d> when i click search video it opens a search textbox
<bearbonez> kriss3d: you should see a symbol like tree balls on the navigation bar
<kriss3d> yeah.
<kriss3d> it opens up a list of sites thats supported
<bearbonez> it will animate when there is a video to download just click the down arrow to the right
<kriss3d> well its grey though im at a site it claims is supported
<bearbonez> set up the converter first so it will convert flv to avi
<kriss3d> does it only animate once a video is fully loaded ?
<bearbonez> kriss3d: no it should animate any time your on a webpage with flash videos on it
<jyvajemmari> hey man, could anyone help me with my external hard drive? it used to work perfectly but after i ran some bug updates it doesnt work anymore at all, the little widget that tells about plugged in devices doesnt even find it
<bearbonez> kriss3d: though they can take a while to start downloading
<kriss3d> well i set it to convert but it doesnt do anything when i load the site.. its just grey.. there is no down arrow next to it
<bearbonez> kriss3d: which site ?
<kriss3d> empflix
<kristoff> hi! do you know how to open a *.disk?
<bearbonez> kriss3d: works fine on mine, just click a thumbnail to go to that page then download :-/
<bearbonez> kriss3d: you'll need ffmpeg installed to convert
<kriss3d> now it works..
<kriss3d> odd.. it was my firewall.. im having nothing but trouble trying to run steaming sites with my firewall active..
<kriss3d> youtube works.. cam4 doesnt work..
<kriss3d> bearbonez: do you happen to know which port cam4.com uses ? it always blocks on my firewall but all other sites that uses flv streams seems to work
<andy25> hi, I'm trying to install 9.10, but when I try to boot as a LiveCD, it freezes on a page of text, ending on [      53.509665]   [<c078e07c>] i386_start_kernel+0x7c/0x83
<bearbonez> kriss3d: sorry dont know :-/
<kriss3d> ok
<ron_> hey, i need some help setting up wireless in 9.10
<ron_> please?
<kriss3d> well whats the problem ?
<ron_> i dont know how
<kriss3d> ok.. uhmm can ubuntu even see your wifi ?
<ron_> yes
<kriss3d> thats a start.. ok start up the network-manager
<ron_> but i connect to it and it doesnt work
<kriss3d> try first going via cable and disable all encryption on the AP
<ron_> ok i'll try.
<ron_> i can't disable encryption
<ron_> not my authority
<kriss3d> what kind of encryption does it use ?
<ron_> it was wep the last time i checked
<ron_> the admin might have changed though
<kriss3d> sounds odd
<ron_> how so?
<kriss3d> what does it say when you try to set up the connection ? wpa or wep
<ron_> hold on
<kriss3d> well usually users would know if its wpa or wep
<ron_> i'll check
<ron_> i haven't used this one in ages
<ron_> network manager says wep
<ron_> but i enter the passphrase and it says it connects
<kriss3d> ok.. thats weak.. tell him to secure his AP then..
<kriss3d> well thats good
<kriss3d> then what ?
<ron_> but
<ron_> i cant get a regular connection
<kriss3d> well it should tell you somthing.. do you get an IP ?
<ron_> no
<ron_> nothing
<m_tadeu_> hi everyone
<ron_> this thing is a pain
<kriss3d> is it supposed to give you an IP ?
<ron_> it should
<m_tadeu_> my kubuntu just stoped for 5sec and reboot
<ron_> i'll contact the admin,
<kriss3d> it might be the network-manager that is a problem.  i had to install wicd.. so i suggest you do that as well.. it wants you to uninstall the network-manager to be sure to get the wicd first..
<ron_> i don't like him though
<ron_> wicd?
<ron_> i'll give that a try
<ron_> thanks
<kriss3d> its a better manager
<ron_> thanks kriss
<kriss3d> np
<m_tadeu_> anyone? my kubuntu sometimes reboots with no reason....I don't even know where to look for problems
<ikonia> does it shut down and reboot, or just power off and reboot
<kriss3d> thats odd.. im only having problems with World of warcraft freezing up the entire computer once in a while..
<m_tadeu_> doesn't go throught the shutdown process....reboots imidiatelly
<ikonia> m_tadeu_: most likley hardware then if it's a quick power off and restart
<m_tadeu_> today I've seen it....it frose for about 5sec and then bios startup
<ikonia> m_tadeu_: sounds like a hardware issue
<m_tadeu_> how can I trace that?
<ikonia> tough one, first of all be aware of #hardware as a channel, but I'd use tools like memtest on the ubuntu livecd, to test the obvious stuff like ram (read up on how to use it before using it to get non-false results)
<m_tadeu_> so this ##hardware channel is for linux hardware problems?
<ikonia> m_tadeu_: it's for hardware problems in general
<roam> what's the Problem with kopete-cryptography? The security update on 9.04 broke it and an upgrade of 9.10 to kde4.3.4 from ppa breaks it
<andy25> hi, could problems with kubuntu installing, as well as bios and grub being very slow, be to do with which IDE slots are being used?
<ikonia> andy25: unplug them and find out
<andy25> ikonia: but wouldn't the computer not be able to run when they're unplugged?
<ikonia> andy25: it will load the bios
<andy25> ikonia: ah, and if that loads quicker, then that's the problem?
<ikonia> good basic test
<andy25> ok, thanks :-)
<andy25> ikonia: ah, booted before doing anything to the cables, it says "No IDE Master H.D.D. Detected!"
<andy25> so plugging the IDE cables into different sockets will fix it?
<ikonia> some bios's will only boot from a disk set to primary master
<andy25> ah ok
<andy25> because I've always had to put funny boot options when installing linux
<andy25> and the bios and grub have always taken forever to load
<ikonia> I don't see a reason why without understanding the problem
<andy25> in the past I've used noapic, acpi=off, and I think others. I tried using those 2 to install it this time, but it didn't work
<ikonia> your board may now be acpi compatible
<ikonia> it's moved on in years
<andy25> ikonia: oh right. well even with a normal boot, it wouldn't run
<ikonia> what happened ?
<andy25> it freezes on a page of text, ending on [ 53.509665] [<c078e07c>] i386_start_kernel+0x7c/0x83
<ikonia> how long ?
<andy25> I waited about 15 mins, still nothing
<ikonia> fair enough
<andy25> the screen was full of lines like that
<ikonia> first things a.) what board is this b.) is your bios up to date c.) do any other OS's work that you know of currently ?
 * ikonia begs it not to be an msi board
<andy25> it's an Asus board
<ikonia> do you know what model ?
<andy25> A8N-VM CSM
<ikonia> don't know that board, let me look at the spec see if there is anything obvious
<ikonia> how old is it ?
<andy25> my friend built the computer from the parts
<xh_> hi! how to add a persistent symlink to /dev/dvd? i am running kubuntu 9.10 and for some reason it creates the symlink /dev/sr0 > /dev/dvd1 if i create the symlink manually (ln -s /dev/sr0 /dev/dvd) it works but since udev is used the symlink is gone after a reboot; any way to solve consistently?
<andy25> er, probably about 3-4 years old
<ikonia> xh_: add a udev rule, but I'm very spurprised that doesn't happen for you already as that is an existing rule
<andy25> I've had linux installed before, after using the boot options. WinXP would only boot into safe mode
<xh_> ikonia: the existing rule creates /dev/dvd1 instead of /dev/dvd..
<ikonia> interesting, the fact that windows won't boot suggests there is more than meets the eye as that's normally got full acpi comability
<ikonia> xh_: it's creating dvd1 as it thinks dvd exists
<xh_> ikonia: probably, but it does not, and creating the link manually works as i mentioned
<ikonia> personally - I would get into single user mode and re-start udev to see if you get any debugging out put as to why it's doing dvd1
<andy25> ikonia: so the ide cables in the wrong slots couldn't explain everything?
<ikonia> andy25: nah
<andy25> ah, damn lol
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> andy25: in the bios it's worth looking at the info for your ide disks, eg: make sure raid is disabled (I've just seen the terrible raid controller it's got on it) and see if the disks have "mode" settings on them ?
<ikonia> andy25: also %101 make sure your bios is up to date with the lastest stable bios
<ikonia> andy25: that's two key things I believe you should do
<andy25> ikonia: would I be able to update the bios using linux though?
<ikonia> andy25: no, probably not, most make you make a boot cd/floppy
<andy25> ah ok
<andy25> Primary IDE Master = HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GS
<andy25> isn't that the DVD drive being the master? should it be? :S
<ikonia> andy25: looks like the dvd is the master, yes
<andy25> then the Primary IDE Slave = Maxtor 6L200P0
<andy25> nVidia RAID Function = Disabled
<ikonia> raid disabled is a good sign
<andy25> the bios is an old version - 2005
<andy25> looks like their updater is a .exe though
<ikonia> well, that may still be the latest, be good to bring it up to stable if possible
<andy25> there's a 2007 version
<ikonia> andy25: yeah, bring it up to spec then
<andy25> hm, beta version from 2007, stable from 2006
<ikonia> stable for me - but it's %100 your call
<andy25> hm yeah, I downloaded their bios updater, it's an exe, and when running it on this pc (windows) it comes up with a command line which disappears
<ikonia> andy25: you need to read the instructions on how to use it and not just run it, as I said most will force you to make a boot disk
<ikonia> andy25: never run stuff like that without reading you could damage your pc beyond repair
<andy25> ikonia: it doesn't come with any instructions, just the single .exe file in a folder
<ikonia> andy25: there will be instructions on the web page for it
<steveness> if your computer aint broken, don't fix it
<andy25> ikonia: just looking at the manual. so would the DVD being master and HDD being slave be a problem as well?
<ikonia> andy25: possible, but doubtful
<kriss3d> most bios has a check to see if its it will even accept it..
<kriss3d> ive tested it.. but naturally i cant guarantee all computers does that
<andy25> ikonia: hm, the bios has an option "Wait for 'F1' if error" - and it always does, after saying "No IDE Master H.D.D. Detected!"
<ikonia> andy25: ok - put the disk on the ide master channel and make sure the jumpers on the disk are set to master, not cable select or slave
<andy25> I'm not really sure about the IDE cables and which are which, might have to get someone to have a look at it :/
<ikonia> andy25: download the manual off the net, if you take the hard disk out it often has a sticker on explaining the jumper settings
<andy25> ah ok, thanks
<davep> kubuntu netbook doesnt seem very... polished
<andy25> ikonia: hm, and for the BIOS update, looks like it can only be done on floppy or on windows
<davep> eg. i click the network icon, and click a wifi connection, and nothing happens.
<andy25> and the only computer I have with a floppy drive is that one
<ikonia> andy25: I told you that
<davep> eg. i click the firefox icon, and it tries to install firefox, and will continue to install it, even after it's already  isntalled. reboot fixed that
<davep> but how can i connect to my wifi?
<davep> it's set to automatically connect, but KDE appears to have a different definition of automatic.
<davep> the only time kde has ever shown me a connect button, is when i try to connect to a network that it's not configured to connect to.
<andy25> ikonia: well you said maybe a boot cd, but doesn't look like I can do that :/
<ikonia> andy25: a cd would probably be fine as long as it had the supported (dos normally) OS on it
<ikonia> andy25: failing that you can get boot disks off the net
<andy25> ikonia: ah ok. just it only mentions floppies in the manual
<davep> amazing
<davep> once a network is added to the system
<davep> it is no longer possible to connect to it
<ikonia> andy25: well, no promise a dvd would work, but probably would
<andy25> ikonia: ok thanks
<crashdata> davep: try using wicd
<davep> crashdata: <3
<crashdata> davep: :)
<Radist> jh,
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SamWeasley> Hi!
<SamWeasley> I had updated my Kubuntu Karmic and X gone really unstable. Intel Driver GMA450
<SamWeasley> Any tips?
<SamWeasley> Correction GMA945
<KingCreole> Hi there! Does anybody know what's the matter with bugs.launchpad.net ? Wanted to file a bug, but I'm getting only timeouts
<EagleSn> SamWeasley: Karmic works pretty well for me with that graphics driver
<EagleSn> are you using official karmic packages?
<SamWeasley> I'm with xorg-edgers PPA
<SamWeasley> EagleSn: want to see a copy of my sources.list?
<EagleSn> yes, but overall the exact version of your xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<SamWeasley> Okay. link for patebin http://pastebin.com/m455da208
<SamWeasley> Driver version: 2.9.99.901
<EagleSn> you are not using karmic packages
<SamWeasley> EagleSn: do you believe xorg.edgers PPA could gone havoc?
<EagleSn> you have a beta version of intel driver installed
<EagleSn> but that version should be enought good, you may also have installed experimentak or broken versions of other X stuff, like X server, libraries..
<SamWeasley> I don't know...
<SamWeasley> EagleSn, the weird thing is, i use onle PPAs from ubuntu and the normal thing (Medibuntu, Skype, Google...)
<SamWeasley> EagleSn, KDE was gone so havoc that I installe LXDE so I could use a GUI while trying to work out KDE
<SamWeasley> X was gone so much speedy, but so much unstable with KDE
<EagleSn> comment your extra-official repositories related to X (Xorg edgers), and force to isntall karmic version of the packages, you may want to di it with Synaptic
<EagleSn> my intel driver version 2.9.0 works very well, but there is a new stable version 2.9.1 in this PPA ppa:xorg-edgers/drivers-only, try it if you want, but overall, asure a full upgrade to karmic running this command "sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<SamWeasley> EagleSn: okay, commented on sources.list
<SamWeasley> EagleSn: can I use apt-get or aptitude is better?
<EagleSn> yes, if youu feel more confortable with them, ofcourse
<SamWeasley> EagleSn: okay... I gone with aptitude
<EagleSn> version 2.9.99.901 sounds experimental
<EagleSn> i muts to leave SamWeasley
<SamWeasley> EagleSn Thanks anyway
<SamWeasley> I think things will stable now
<SamWeasley> LXDE is okay now...
<EagleSn> ok, but, my xserver-xorg is 1:7.4+3ubuntu10, and my xserver-xorg-video-intel is 2:2.0.0-1ubuntu2
<EagleSn> sorry, xserver-xorg version 2:2.9.0-1ubuntu2
<SamWeasley> Okay... EagleSn, do you know how to force him to downgrade a package?
<jesse2> Good evening.  I've just installed kubuntu and am unable to hear any sound on Flash videos (IE when i visit youtube).  Sound appears to be working on other apps, though -- at least i hear the KDE login music when is tart up.
<EagleSn> oh no, xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.9.0-1ubuntu2, sorry, see what i say? i must go to sleep yet! lol
<EagleSn> with aptitude i only know how to do it in interactive mode
<SamWeasley> okay
<EagleSn> sudo aptitude
<SamWeasley> Thanks anyway EagleSn
<EagleSn> jesse2: you may try woth another phonon backend, see packages phonon-backend-xine and phonon-backend-gstreamer, you can swith from one to another in Systemsettings -> Hardware?
<EagleSn> god bye
<jesse2> thanks eaglesn, i'll give that a try
<SamWeasley> thanks a lot eaglesn
<jesse2> brb gonna reboot
<jesse2> EagleSn: I installed the package you mentioned but i dont see anything about sound in system settings -> hardware
<jesse2> and i dont see anything about those packages in system settings -> multimedia
<jesse2> ive just discovered im a huge idiot; my mixer was muted!
<muri_one> does kubuntu have the ability to hide panels, and reveal them when I move my mouse to a specific corner?
<muri_one> even better would be instead of hiding in the corner, it would just sit below windows, and moving my mouse to the corner would cause it to raise
<Dragnslcr> You can set panels to auto-hide, but I think the only way to have it appear is to move your mouse to that edge of the screen
<muri_one> so we still don't have kde 3 kicker features yet. :/
<r4v3nsw0rd> is there a way to disable the popup info things on the taskbar? the main one that I've been wanting to disable is the one that pops up after hovering over the kickoff application launcher
<Brhad56> Needs the "shake" feature that 7 has,
#kubuntu 2010-12-13
<at2500> meine numlock led funktioniert bei meiner ps/2 tastatur schon länger nicht mehr, jetzt hat die tastatur angefangen, bullshit zu machen wir plötzlich einfach nicht mehr zu funktionieren oder bei w hängenzubleiben auch wenn ich die tastatur ausstecke. angesteckte usbtastatur läuft, aber die numlock led ist falschrum. unter windows geht die tastatur und die num led einwandfrei. es hängt auch nicht vom kernel (32,35,37) ab. was ist
<at2500> kaputt?
<FloodBotK1> at2500: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowhog> !de | at2500
<ubottu> at2500: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Pici> !de |  at2500
<at2500> my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/542863/
<joan> What text procesor is better for KDE integration?
<Snowhog> joan: If you want simple, Kate, and it's installed in Kubuntu by default.
<joan> I need for odt
<joan> Like OpenOffice
<joan> but better integration
<yofel> kword then (part of koffice)
<Junaos> Personally, I think OpenOffice integrates better than KWord.
<Snowhog> You could also consider libreoffice - http://www.documentfoundation.org/download/
<bdizzle> hi, I keep having issues connecting to a couple of networks via IRC, yet I can run them just fine from the web interface
<bdizzle> could someone help me out with Konversation?
<bdizzle> I haven't had this issue before and I'd really like it to start working again
<joan> I'ts posible to install
<joan> ubuntu one in KDE?
<joan> It's posible to install Ubuntu One in KDE?
<Snowhog> joan: Yes. From a console type: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client
<at2500> i'm having keyboard  problems http://paste.ubuntu.com/542863/
<jschall> i've yet to find a plasmoid that was worth putting on my desktop/workspace. any suggestions?
<Snowhog> jschall: That's strictly a personal choice. I leave my desktop clean of anything - by choice.
<jschall> Snowhog: that's kind of how i am, but i've tried quite a lot and most of them end up failing somehow - for example, anything that fetches information from the internet tends to fail when you're not connected to the internet, and then when the system does get connected, they don't figure that out and fix themselves.
<claydoh> I use folderview  and sometimes the picture frame, and weather. seldom have troubles when not connected/reconnect
<claydoh> o0h, and the Boxee remote I used to use before I got a proper remote control dongle
<claydoh> ^^^ to control Boxee on my htpc from my laptop
<joan> It's posible to install Ubuntu One in KDE?
<joan> Don't work well
<valorie> it's possible, but you're right, it doesn't work well
<valorie> ubuntuone devels sort of shot down our KDE implementation
<joan> I see
<joan> alpha for KDE in google
<valorie> it awaits another devel
<joan> but the repo die
<valorie> right
<valorie> it's sad; I wanted to use ubuntuone
<valorie> this time around I didn't even bother to install it
<soreau> !k3b
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<soreau> Ok so I'm lost. That page give little info and neither does http://userbase.kde.org/K3b
<soreau> I just want to burn an avi file to dvd with any program under linux. I figured k3b would do the trick but it gives an error that it cannot determine final size and fails
<ubuntu4shane> ok, I think a simple question, I want to put a background in Dolphin file manager.
<ubuntu4shane> like a texture, or a color, white looks plain, is this possible?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> can anyone check and tell me if bluetooth works properly in kubuntu 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> mine is not working properly
<phoenix_firebrd> i reinstalled bluedevil, installed the latest bluez, still bluetooth works randomly. checked with 2 mobiles and 2 bluetooth dongles same problem
<ubuntu4shane> phoenix_firebrd: I'm not sure if this will help much, bu tmine was crashing on Ubuntu with gnome desktop too, I think it is a bluetooth prob
<ubuntu4shane> I mean a package issue.
<draik> Hello everyone
<draik> I've had this issue for a while, but not known the solution yet.
<draik> I keep getting "Invalid URL" when going to different sites. Regardless of the browser, it will either show "Invalid URL" or a page with the CSS lacking.
<draik> NO solution appears to be documented anywhere about this
<draik> I am on a different computer and I don't get this issue
<draik> Both computers are on the same network; wired, too (if that matters).
<ubuntu4shane> draik: not many people around tonight, that is strange, is the network setup correctly on the kubuntu install?
<ubuntu4shane> I'm a complete noob to kde stuff, not new to Linux, but kubuntu is pretty foreign to me, so not sure I can be of much help
<draik> ubuntu4shane: No worries. Yes, it is setup just fine. This happens from time to time. The only so-called solution is restarting the computer. I also restart the 'nscd' service, but that doesn't do it for me like it seems to have worked for others.
<draik> ...and now it all works
<ubuntu4shane> draik: hmm, I'm not sure I have used Ubuntu for a long time and never run into that, oodd.
<draik> It's a nuisance (sp?), really.
<ubuntu4shane> I'm sure, only thing I could recommend is to try out wicd, that is what I have used for years for my network stuff, and it works like a charm
<ubuntu4shane> !wicd
<ubuntu4shane> well, wicd is a network manager replacement, if the bug is in network manager, using wicd would avoid it.
<draik> That's just it. This only came about as of 10.10 or 10.04 (can't really recall right now, but it was this year)
<Guest93861> alo
<draik> ...and now it's back :(
<shcherbak> How to disable/edit silly "glow" around active window in KDE?
<reisi> shcherbak: system settings -> desktop -> desktop effects i believe
<eagles0513875> hey guys im on 64bit maverick and i am trying to install the openoffice.org dependencies so i can get the new LibreOffice fork compiled
<eagles0513875> yet when it tries to install the dependencies its telling me a number of them have not been met
<eagles0513875> tried -f install and same thing
<bigbrovar> has anyone installed amarok 2.4 on kubuntu 10.10 without having to update to kde 4.6 beta 2
<ko2> hello, could someone help me with this question: http://dpaste.com/285764/
<tilted_mind1> how do I configure a keyboard shortcut to switch workplaces?
<valorie> bigbrovar: I have GIT installed, with KDE 4.5.4
<sqwertle> tilted_mind1: There is probably an easier way but compiz will allow you to do that
<valorie> I don't think that is even necessary
<tilted_mind1> sqwertle:  do I have to make a choice between compiz and plasma?
<Abhish> compiz and plasma are two different layers.
<Abhish> Compiz does fancy special effects. Plasma is a widget layer that handles your desktop, task bar, and other desktop UI elements.
<kub> this is a test
<kub> ok cu later
<ko2> hello
<ko2> how can i get to the composite settings?
<ko2> i want to switch the effects on/off
<valorie> ko2: systemsettings
<ko2>  I searched for COMPOSITE in the menu, but composite does NOT exist in Hardy heron (=8.04). It exists since 8.10 i think!
<ko2> i have to modify the kwin effects
<Abhish> System Settings>Desktop Effects
<sresu> I've a compressed file .rar of a podcast which are in parts as in part1.rar till part4.rar. But every file extracted doesn't work individually. Neither .rar files nor the podcast files(.ogg) are corrupt. How should I run it? Should I extract all the files in sequence to one as indivaidually its not working? Or how?
<ko2> is it able to have compisiting and compiz both installed?
<Abhish> Compiz is the thing that does the compositing.
<ko2> and kwin compsites too
<Abhish> Ah, I think different compositing systems will fight.
<amichair> sresu_: you put all of the rar parts together, and extract the first part (usually it has a .rar extension, but maybe it's the part1.rar file) - and the extracter should pick up the rest of the parts
<sresu_> amichair: How will it know when to stop? How does it follow te sequence?
<ko2> where can i see which kde version i have? in adept?
<ko2> in adept i have kdebase-bin-kde3 installed (version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1~hardy2)
<valorie> ko2 -- simple way is to check the Help section in any KDE app
<valorie> Help > About KDE
<amichair> sresu: I don't know technically how it works - probably some indication in the rar format headers that there are additional parts (or total size is seen greater than available data in first part)... but the point is, it's handled automatically and you don't need to process the subsequent parts manually
<amichair> sresu: and with or without parts, it has its own checksumming mechanism so it can tell if anything is missing or invalid
<seicherlbob> hi! I'm running Kubuntu Karmic (9.10) with KDE 4.3.2. It looks like there was a Kontact/Kmail update, since then KMail is no longer integrated into Kontacts Window, but instead shows in a separate Windows. I could not find a Setting to disable this behaviour. Can anyone help me with that, its really annoying.
<ko2> i have a "Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)". Can i update that in Kubuntu Hardy Heron with adept?
<valorie> seicherlbob: any reason in particular you are running such an old version of Kub.?
<seicherlbob> valorie: never change a running system
<seicherlbob> valorie: actually, "I'll do it tomorrow"
<valorie> haha
<amichair> seicherlbob: then don't change your drivers, either :-P
<oyster> hi
<oyster> is there a  good guide on ncmpcpp for noobs?
<seicherlbob> amichair: my drivers? i guess they are not responsible for the kmail issue i have.
<reisi> seicherlbob: running .10 does not sound a particulary good idea, especially if you are using it for desktop stuff
<reisi> seicherlbob: running old .10 ...
<amichair> seicherlbob: oh sorry, mixed up the nicks :-)
<seicherlbob> amichair: np
<seicherlbob> reisi: yeah, but it used to work well until i started the  machine yesterday (or the other day)
<seicherlbob> reisi: so i should just update to 10.4 LTS? because my kmail annoyes me?
<sresu_> amichair: Sorry I lost connection before. About unrar x command. How will it know when to stop? How does it follow the sequence? Is .partx.rar extension required or only .rar is sufficient?
<amichair> sresu: I don't know technically how it works - probably some indication in the rar format headers that there are additional parts (or total size is seen greater than available data in first part)... but the point is, it's handled automatically and you don't need to process the subsequent parts manually
<amichair> you should leave the part extensions (the first part is just .rar if I remember correctly)
<sresu_> amichair: Ah-ok. Thanks
<sresu_> amichair: No its like .part1.rar till .part4.rar.. podcast file
<amichair> the part extensions have 2 different forms, the old one is .r00, .r01... and the newer scheme is .part1.rar, .part2.rar... both systems should work (as long as you're consistent within a given archive)
<amichair> in any case, just try unraring the first part while having the rest of them in the same directory, and it should work
<reisi> seicherlbob: i like using .10 versions as well so i run 10.10 atm, but running .4 lts for long-term usage sounds much wiser than old .10
<reisi> seicherlbob: if this bug is still present in 10.04 there will be much more willingness to fix it than for 9.10
<sresu_> amichair: Well, I found that even parts of .rar as in file1.rar till file4.rar works
<seicherlbob> reisi: grmpf... so i will finally have to update. thanks! I'll check my laptop as it has 10.4 installed.
<seicherlbob> thanks so far and bye everybody
 * seicherlbob is going to update to 10.4 LTS
<sresu_> amichair: Anyway, I'd be unrar x file.part1.rar, right? Rest it will handle
<amichair> sresu_: try it :-)
<sresu_> Yep. Thanks
<ko2> if i want to update my intel graphics driver (Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)), can i just pick one package from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ ?
<valorie> !drivers
<valorie> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<valorie> that's a bit out of date
<eagles0513875> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<lightman> hi all. any help getting DVB-T to work in kubuntu 10.10 on a toshiba notebook A660 the card is in built...
<UglyNakedGuy> -l
<ko2> valorie: i have kubuntu hardy heron (=8.04)
<eagles0513875> !hardy | ko2
<ubottu> ko2: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<amichair> ktorrent just crashed for the 4th time in half an hour :-(
<bigbrovar> does any one knows an up to date doc on who I can build the latest amarok 2.4 beta on Kubuntu 10.10 I dont want to have to install kde 4.6 beta to use it
<bigbrovar> valorie: you said you amarok 2.4 running using git. can u point me to the documentation you followed ?
<Joan> It's posible to install Ubuntu One in KDE?
<Joan> I try and don't works well
<Guest58206> hi, anyone want to help to help debug a vpn issue?
<kennyF> hi, anyone want to help to help debug a vpn issue I have?
<kennyF> Is everyone sleeping?... :)
<kennyF> hi, anyone want to help to help debug a vpn issue I have?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> are newer versions of kde than 4.5.1 available for maverick ?
<gribouille> does kde 4.5.4 work well on maverick ?
<gribouille> does kde 4.5.4 work well on maverick ?
<amichair> gribouille: works well for me.
<gribouille> If I want kde 4.5.4, do I have to type apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<amichair> gribouille: you can try upgrade, see what it plans on upgrading, and if anything is held back that you need, do a dist-upgrade instead. In other words, I don't remember :-)
<amichair> (assuming you added the kubuntu PPA to get the KDE updates)
<bigbrovar> has anyone ever gotten their modem 3g card to work with kubuntu? I cant get kppp nor network manager to work.
<rethus> have kde 4.5.3, how can i get 4.5.4 ?
<caekbot> penis
<Pici> caekbot: This is a support channel, lets try to keep it family friendly and professional, thanks.
<amichair> rethus: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-454
<akssps011_> Which package contains intel iasl compiler for Kubuntu ?
<Imagineer> any one using 4.6?
<repinfo> geg
<shane4ubuntu> !language > shane4ubuntu
<ubottu> shane4ubuntu, please see my private message
<dasKreech> I read that as please see me in my office for some reason
<shane4ubuntu> ?
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: I finally just went ahead and installed kubuntu-desktop, basically, except the Oo.o packages.
<rethus> amichair: i have added this to ma kpackagemanager... but keep no upgrade
<rethus> s
<vbgunz> I am getting bit by a comreset failed error -16 or something. it's really upsetting. It hits me out of no where. im googling but coming up empty. anybody know anything about this? I read disabling ncq works but I have no idea how I can disable it. anyhow, anybody know anything that can help me here?
<amichair> rethus: can you explain what you did and what happened?
<dasKreech> shane4ubuntu: why with that exception?
<rethus> amichair: start kpackagekit
<rethus> settings
<rethus> other software
<rethus> add ppa-adress
<rethus> save
<dasKreech> vbgunz: what is that related to?
<rethus> close
<rethus> nothing happends
<rethus> no error-message... nothing at all
<amichair> rethus: did you check for new updates afterwards?
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: there is an ongoing bug in *Buntu's OO.o packages, for several releases that takes an eternity to open up a very large spreadsheet I have, then editing and saving takes even longer, so I can't use it.  I try it with every release, not fixed.
<rethus> i check for updates and now i got this:
<vbgunz> dasKreech: to my hdd I believe. my system goes fine for an arbitrary amount of time then locks itself up as read only. if I go to tty1 I usually see the error there scrolling by. this used to happen a lot with an esata disk I had *but* now this is happening with or without it plugged in on my main internal disk :/
<rethus> http://pastebin.com/qSTNGfKU
<amichair> rethus: hmmm... maybe a bug?
<shane4ubuntu> rethus: try removing the ppa, check for updates and see if you still get the error, I'm guessing probably the ppa line was not correct.
<amichair> rethus: can you try using apt-get from the console?
<rethus> i have now uncheck th ppa-kubuntu, and click save
<rethus> now he freeze on 167 off 169
<rethus> (99%)
<amichair> (you'll have to close kpk first)
<rethus> on "downloading additional package files - DIaloge
<shane4ubuntu> rethus: hmm that isn't good, cli:  sudo apt-get update
<rethus> E: one indexfile xouln't be downloaded.
<amichair> rethus: try re-enabling the ppa, then closing kpk, and doing the update/upgrade from console using apt-get
<rethus> same result
<amichair> rethus: does it say which file/repo the error is on?
<rethus> no
<shane4ubuntu> rethus: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.lst /etc/apt/sources.lst.bak      that will backup your sources.lst  and then we can open it up and manually edit it.
<amichair> rethus: since you said it happened also with the ppa unchecked, it must be one of your previously added repos...
<rethus> i only have one package without signature,
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: is there a way to change the Dolphin background like add a texture or something?
<amichair> rethus: it may be signature, or network error, or problem at the repo... maybe try removing all unofficial ones for now
<rethus> my source.list http://pastebin.com/9NxeQEiw
<rethus> i have some karmic-packeges, cause i use php 5.2
<rethus> don't wondering about this
<bigbrovar> did anyone ever get 3g modem cards working with the plasma network manager on kubuntu 10.10
<shane4ubuntu> rethus: I would comment out the added ones at the bottom and see which one is causing the problem, enabling them one by one.
<amichair> rethus: you have a handful of unofficial repos, try disabling them temporarily until you find the bad one
<shane4ubuntu> rethus: from line 47 and below is potential problems.
<rethus> they all work well, till i try to add this ppd-kubuntu repo
<bigbrovar> the only way I could get any contiviting working with my modem was via wvdial (bless its soul) which is not really ideal for me. not even kppp would work.
<amichair> rethus: you said above that you got an error even with the new ppa disabled, so that's not it...
<shane4ubuntu> rethus: yes, but if they start to install conflicting dependencies, you could have a problem on your hands.
<shane4ubuntu> !pinning | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dasKreech> shane4ubuntu: ugh. Have you spoken to the libreoffice team
<dasKreech> shane4ubuntu: Umm. Hmm I remember a kinda hack
<dasKreech> You can do  that for konqui I think
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: no, I filled a bug report a few releases ago, but it didn't go anywhere, seems I'm about the only one affected by it.
<rethus> have comment out now all karmic-pakages.. freeze anyway on 99% but 95 of 97 packages...
<rethus> there are 3 files which broken
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: so, I just install the vanilla OO.o packages, and am content. :)
<shane4ubuntu> rethus: try: sudo apt-get install -f
<dasKreech> shane4ubuntu: is it a distributable file?
<rethus> all well installed
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: oh, the problematic file?
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: let me dig up the bug report, I attached a small sample of the same file that was still problematic.
<shane4ubuntu> rethus: I'm not sure, that is odd.
<Snowhog> rethus: In a console, type: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean. This will clean the downloaded .deb packages from the cache. Then run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/584220
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 584220 in openoffice.org (Ubuntu) "[ooo-build] OpenOffice Calc extremely slow opening document" [Low,Triaged]
<rethus> one of the broken is: http://debian.scribus.net/debian/
<dasKreech> shane4ubuntu: File it directly against libreoffice
<rethus> what could be the problem here
<rethus> that it is broken?
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: how do I do that?
<dasKreech> shane4ubuntu: Join #libreoffice and explain to them the situation they will direct you
<shane4ubuntu> dasKreech: ok, thanks
<dasKreech> Snowhog: autoclean and clean are redundant. You just need clean
<rethus> Snowhog: with your advie it works now for scribus repo
<Snowhog> rethus: :)
<dasKreech> Autoclean removes all debs that have an upgraded package available clean just removes all the debs
<rethus> Snowhog: but error was non-ffree in scribus.
<rethus> seems not to exist anymore
<rethus> have now add the ppa, but no upgrades aviable
<amichair> rethus: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (with the kubuntu ppa enabled)
<rethus> no, wan't to keep my 10.04 LTS version
<Snowhog> rethus: 'dist-upgrade' doesn't upgrade your OS.
<rethus> anyway... no upgrades
<rethus> realy strange for me
<rethus> have to go no... come back later
<rethus> thanks
<Elephantman> hi :) I've got a bad refreshing image problem when compositing is activated. Some parts of the screen kind of "stick" in place and dont refresh until some movement happens in that area of the screen. Any clue ?
<dasKreech> shane4ubuntu: Wow that was rude
<dasKreech> Elephantman: Video card and ddriver?
<dasKreech> vbgunz: progress?
<Elephantman> dasKreech: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller. Driver : i915
<vbgunz> dasKreech: not really, the sata comreset error -16 happens at arbitrary times, I can't predict or repeat when it's going to happen definitively *but* it just happens which makes it all the more annoying :(
<vbgunz> dasKreech: after it happens and I go into comreset -16, the system locks up read only and I lose all control. as far as I know, all I can do is a hard reset pretty much to get things back to normal
<dasKreech> Elephantman: checked to see if it has any issues in #kwin ?
<dasKreech> vbgunz: All control? You can't manipulate /dev or /proc ?
<vbgunz> dasKreech: I haven't tried, the gui is useless and all shortcuts are too. when I switch to tty1 the comreset messages continously scroll by and I am unable to really type anything comfortably. if I wait in tty to see what happens, the system ultimately goes read only and I am dropped into another terminal of some sort, not bash, I think initramfs or something, I forgot :(
<dasKreech> vbgunz: oh wow failsafe from the kernel
<mfraz74> in kubuntu 10.10 how do i configure a network connection system wide?
<vbgunz> dasKreech: I am grateful in a sense that when it locks up read only everything becomes unusable *but* it's very frustrating to have to deal with it at all :/
<vbgunz> I gotta reboot to test something but I am trying to just finish up an article about something
<Elephantman> dasKreech: you meen the #kwin channel ? or something else ?
<dasKreech> Elephantman: I do
<mfraz74> what I want to do is be able to set a wireless connection so that all users on that computer can use it, but that option is greyed otu
<mfraz74> out
<dasKreech> mfraz74: it should change the system settings as far as I know so all users should be able to get net
<dasKreech> if not then try wicd
<mfraz74> dasKreech: there is a box in the edit network connection window that says 'system connection' but it is greyed out with now way of un-greying it
<mfraz74> in older versions of kubuntu there used to be an unlock button and i think ubuntu still has it
<vgs> hi, does anyone knows how insert superscript "~" in kate for regular expression?
<Snowhog> mfraz74: I think that you need to delete the existing wireless connection you see, and then add it in again. The option for system wide is/should be available when the connection is being setup, and you have to check it at that time.
<Snowhog> mfraz74: You can test that theory by adding another wireless entry.
<dasKreech> mfraz74: bug?
<mfraz74> dasKreech: no it is greyed out still
<mfraz74> do i file a bug on launchpad?
<dasKreech> mfraz74: pop into #kubuntu-devel to see if it's something you are overlooking
<susundberg> dasKreech: is that good place to ask natty kubuntu question?
<susundberg> sounds like it
<dasKreech> susundberg: #ubuntu+1
<susundberg> dasKreech: they are all idling :/
<dany__> no one?
<dasKreech> dany__: hmm?
<dany__> I have a networking problem. When I plug in the cable, for the first seconds the connection works but after I get this "error": wired network connection with a self-assigned address.I checked and at the beginning I get a correct address like 192.168.1.5 but after this address disappear and there is a strange address
<dasKreech> what counts as a strange address?
<tuttle_> bonjour ! Je cherche quelqu'un pour m'aider à installer openVPN avec Network Manager, sous KDE. Est-ce possible ?
<gr8m8> !fr | tuttle_
<ubottu> tuttle_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<tuttle_> bonjour ! Je cherche quelqu'un pour m'aider à installer openVPN avec Network Manager, sous KDE. Est-ce possible ?
<gr8m8> !fr | tuttle_
<tuttle_> sorry
<Snowhog> tuttle_: You are more than welcome to ask questions here - just in English please. :)
<tuttle_> ok, thank you... but my english is very poor... I can try, but please be cool with me :)
<Snowhog> tuttle_: But of course!
<tuttle_> I want to install openvpn, with networkmanager
<tuttle_> I install openvpn package
<tuttle_> that's ok
<tuttle_> but when I go in networkmanager
<tuttle_> I can't add a vpn
<tuttle_> the button is gray
<tuttle_> I don't know why
<Snowhog> tuttle_: Doing some searching here.
<Snowhog> tuttle_: After having installed openvpn, are these two packages also installed:  network-manager-vpnc network-manager-openvpn
<tuttle_> not now... I will do that now !
<genii-around> Hm. network-manager-openvpn-kde perhaps
<tuttle_> could I supress network-manager-openvpn and install network-manager-openvpn-kde in synaptic ?
<tuttle_> I just do that at the moment : sudo aptitude install network-manager-openvpn
<tuttle_> before comming here
<Snowhog> tuttle_: I think I'd agree with genii-around, and install just network-manager-openvpn-kde
<tuttle_> An error occurred
<tuttle_> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libqt4-help_4%3a4.7.0-0ubuntu2~lucid1~ppa1_i386.deb: tentative de remplacement de « /usr/share/qt4/translations/qt_help_cs.qm », qui appartient aussi au paquet libqtcore4 4
<Snowhog> tuttle_: What package did you try to install?
<tuttle_> network-manager-openvpn-kde    Before I uninstall network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<Snowhog> tuttle_: Conflicting dependencies. If it were me, I would uninstall/purge the openvpn package you installed before coming here. Then install network-manager-openvpn-kde.
<tuttle_> I did... I suppressed network-manager-openvpn on synaptic, synaptic add network-manager-openvpn-gnome to suppress too... and, after, I installed network-manager-openvpn-kde with a lot of dependencies (that synaptic add automatically)...
<tuttle_> Sorry for my english...
<tuttle_> ok !!! it's ok !!!!
<tuttle_> I succeed
<tuttle_> thank you very much
<tuttle_> I will continue ;)
<wqapol> Are there any alternatives to amarok which has library management? A KDE app that is.
<Snowhog> tuttle_: Glad you got it. :) And you English is okay - better than my French!!
<tuttle_> loool thanks
<senorpedro> hi folks
<senorpedro> how can i make the alt-f2 quickstarter to appear in the middle of the desktop like in previous versions?
<senorpedro> in 10.10 its at the top of the windows which doesnt appeal to my natural view field
<Snowhog> senorpedro: Edit the ~/.kde/share/config/krunnerrc file.
<senorpedro> Snowhog, i did. do i have to restart something after the change?
<senorpedro> because it doesnt apply
<Snowhog> senorpedro: Restart KDE.
<Snowhog> senorpedro: logout/login.
<senorpedro> hm but i have so many windows open ....
<senorpedro> is there no other solution?
<senorpedro> cant i just restart krunner?
<yofel> senorpedro: restarting krunner should be enough
<senorpedro> hm doesnt work either
<yofel> and you can set that in the krunner settings, no need to edit the config file
<senorpedro> thats the saddest thing that ever happened to me
<senorpedro> yofel, where in the settings?
<yofel> open krunner -> klick on the settings button -> user interface -> free floating window
<senorpedro> ah i found it
<senorpedro> very hidden btw
<Snowhog> yofel: Cool.
<Snowhog> I checked the wrench, but didn't notice the 'menu' in KRunner.
<Scunizi> pavucontrol will not start .. it errors with "Connection Failed: Connection refused".. how do I fix this? or should I?  I'm trying to record my google voice outgoing call to a teleconference
<Scunizi> I guess kubuntu doesn't have pulse audio installed as part of the default audio package.. how can I record my outgoing google voice call?
<HmpfCBR> Hm virtuoso was idling around. I used the nepomuk krunner to find a document. That worked. However virtuoso is now using 100% of one one cpu core and does not go down again. indexing is suspended. anyone an idea what is happening here (kde 4.5.4 on maverick).
<yofel> Scunizi: pulseaudio is installed by default since maverick, so it should be there
<Scunizi> yofel: well that would explain it.. I'm on LTS 10.04
<yofel> ah, phonon still uses alsa there by default
<Scunizi> yofel: or is 10.04 actually a kubunt LTS release this time?
<yofel> Scunizi: IIRC it is, but pulseaudio won't be added to the default installation because of that
<Scunizi> yofel: humm... is it worth the upgrade to Mav.? on a production machine? and if not do you have any idea how I can record from (google voice / skype / etc) on an outgoing call?
<yofel> Scunizi: first try to install pulseaudio, I don't think maverick is worth just for that, and I don't do calls on my pc, sry
<Scunizi> yofel: I don't normally either.. but google voice seems to be serving me well espicailly for conference calls.  I've read that the install for pulseaudio on kubuntu 10.04 is broken.  The work-a-round being to install ubuntu and add kde.. yick. not a path I want to take.
<Scunizi> yofel: despite it being google voice, recording should be the same as if you were streaming in audio from the net..
<yofel> hm, IIRC I had pulse running in lucid when I used it, you need to tell phonon to use pulseaudio though
<Scunizi> how do you do that?
<Scunizi> ah.. perhaps in the "Multimedia" section?
<_sudo> does anyone everhave the issue with the cursor becoming tiny and repeated on the y axis like 20 times to create a rectangular shape???
<yofel> In the multimedia settings use pulesaudio as output device, I'm not really sure what it's called in lucid
<Scunizi> same.. and for capture should be the same I'd think
<Scunizi> yofel: ok.. installed pulseaudio.. I must have to restart some service to be able to see it as a selection in Multimedia.. does that sound right? (no pun intened)
<yofel> pulseaudio isn't used as a service but started on demand, so start something that uses it, then logout so phonon sees it on login I think
<Scunizi> like pavucontrol?  other than that I'm not sure how to designate something to start with pulseaudio.
<yofel> that should be fine probably..
<Scunizi> crazy.. for devices it's only showing my INport usb device I use to record from analog sources :(
<Scunizi> yofel: yea.. still not showing in Multimedia.. I'll have to mess with it later. I've got a deadline to meet.
<yofel> k, it's been a while since I used lucid :/
<Roey> hey all
<basso> kde looks quite good
<Snowhog> basso: KDE is very good - IMHO. Been running Kubuntu since Edgy Eft.
<Snowhog> basso: Do you have a question or problem?
<basso> Snowhog: not yet, and i even played OpenArena in the VM ;3
<shane4ubuntu> how can I be sure that port 5154 is open on my system?
<shane4ubuntu> I don't have ufw enabled, or running, so must be something else I need to do.
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: how can I know if it is tcp or the other?
<shane4ubuntu> running bzflag as server?  would you guess tcp?
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: What exactly are you trying to figure out? That the port is or is not open, or who/what is using it?
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: I need port 5154 open so that my bzserver can receive connections from LAN
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: I don't think the port is open, or, perhaps it would be easier to switch to a port I know is open, like my ssh port?
<basso> !ratio+
<shane4ubuntu> lol, well, it didn't like port 22. :)
<shane4ubuntu> incompatible ssh it said, I did this before, but I think I was using ufw and opened up the port there,
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: Open a console and type:  netstat -lntup
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: ok, udp, that was the other one, I'm not good at this port/network stuff.
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: ok, and pick a port from there that says 'Listen" ?
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: That command lists the open ports. To see all, preface the command with sudo. If the port you need to be open isn't listed, then it isn't open as I understand it.
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: ok, thanks!
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: Ultimately, you might need to utilize iptables (man iptables) to configure the port and/or your router.
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: *and/or your rounter, meaning checking the router configuration for the port desired.
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: ok, I should be fine with the router, since, I'm only accessing via local LAN
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: when I did this before I don't think I had to touch my router.
<Roey> hey all
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: Does sudo netstat -lntup show the desired port?
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: no, not even after I enable it with the web page you sent. :(  I hate iptables. :)
<yofel> you can use 'nmap' too for port listing, 'nmap localhost' should show what's open
<Snowhog> Roey: This is not a 'chat' channel. If you have a question, please just ask. If anyone has an answer, they will reply. ;)
<Roey> kde 4.6beta2:  app launcher buttons on my panel no longer respond to clicks, and Keyboard Settings are ignored.  I have tried this with multiple user accounts on this system and it holds.
<Roey> Snowhog:  lemme ask the f*cking question
<Roey> Snowhog:  like, seriously, we're not ignorant, just writing the question.
<yofel> Roey: someone else had that, either lock the widgets, or wait for RC1
<Roey> I had that
<Roey> how do I lock the widgets?
<Roey> why lock them?
<Roey> yofel:  they had that AND the keyboard stuff?
<Roey> When's RC1 coming?
<yofel> kde bug 259410
<ubottu> KDE bug 259410 in general "Icon plasmoid is not clickable" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259410
<yofel> not sure about the keyboard stuff, *what* doesn't work?
<Roey> ya know, I'll check the schedules, otherwise someone might bug me about checking it for myself.
<Roey> well none of the keyboard settings that i have configured under "Keyboard Settings" appear to work
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: ufw is looking easier right about now. :)
<Roey> including language layout switch key, keyboard repeat delay, the grave/compose key, Capslock key that I've set as an additional Control, etc.
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: thanks though
<yofel> Roey: setting alt+space to switch layouts works here for example
<Roey> yeah? not here.
<Roey> I mean the settings appear set when I go into System Settings -> Keyboard
<Roey> but I do not see it respected by any app
<yofel> system settings -> input devices -> keyboard
<Roey> right
<Roey> I meant that, my bad
<yofel> hm, kate respects it here (I'm on 4.6 natty)
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I'm on... one sec
<Roey> maverick here.
<vbgunz> Can somebody please help me out and please paste (if it's just one line) the contents of /usr/local/sbin/cgroup_clean ... I am hoping it is only one line. you can get the contents by saying: cat /usr/local/sbin/cgroup_clean
<yofel> vbgunz: /usr/local contains software *you* installed, we won't have that
<vbgunz> yofel: that's a beautiful answer, I really appreciate it!
<vbgunz> thanks!
<vbgunz> I need to reboot to make a change, brb
<yofel> and apt-file can't find that file in any package, so we won't be able to help, sorry
<vbgunz> heres hoping I no longer see the comreset errors
#kubuntu 2010-12-14
<xnox> txwikinger, heya
<xnox> txwikinger, is it ok to remove ichthux-live (binary package only) from natty?
<xnox> Bug #684510
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 684510 in sword-language-packs (Ubuntu) "Remove sword-language-packs(BS) and ichthux-live(B) from Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684510
<jmwachtel> hi guys, I am having trouble getting python2.7-minimal to configure and I cannot figure it out
<kaddi> Hi,
<jmwachtel> anyone have problems with it?  I was trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10
<kaddi> anyone know what could be freezing 10.10 completely? It never happened before the upgrade and now it's quite frequent.
<James147> kaddi: with any particular program
<kaddi> James147: not that I could identify.. I think it /may/ be related to flash and or firefox.. but really the only thing that helps is killing plasma-desktop
<kaddi> James147: I can't really do anything once it starts freezing.. with a lot of luck I can switch to ttyl and then get the login dispalyed, however the PC won't be able to process the entered login name quick enough to display the password prompt and I'll automatically be reset
<kaddi> so I can't get into ttyl once it happens (and of course it's sporadic and I can't trigger it anyways)
<James147> kaddi: well, I would suggest running a process manager in the back ground to see whats causing it
<James147> kaddi: or you could try creating a new user and seeing if it happens with them, if not then its a problem with one of your config files
<jmwachtel> hi guys, I am having trouble getting python2.7-minimal to configure and I cannot figure it out.  It is preventing me from finsihing the upgrade, it just says "subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 3"
<kaddi> James147: yeah that freezes too and doesn't show anything
<kaddi> could this be reltated to the freezing
<kaddi> Dec 13 23:14:00 marge kernel: [   23.598237] mtrr: type mismatch for d0000000,10000000 old: write-back new: write-combining
<kaddi> Dec 13 23:14:00 marge kernel: [   23.598240] [drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.
<kaddi> Dec 13 23:14:00 marge kernel: [   23.598360] [drm] set up 7M of stolen space
<FloodBotK1> kaddi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pvpv> ...
<pvpv> I keep getting file not found messages when I do installs
<pvpv> ... that must mean the references are out of date
<pvpv> anybody home?
<James147> pvpv: yup, but you might want to give us more details... what version? have you chaned the cd and the iso?
<James147> s/chaned/checked
<pvpv> ok wait
<pvpv> my cd rom does not work and I have not yet mounted an external on
<pvpv> one
<pvpv> I suspect that these laptop dvd drives are junk
<pvpv> i think I'm Intrpid Ibix, version 9?
<James147> pvpv: any reason you not using 10.10 or 10.04?
<pvpv> Isn;t there some simple way for me to update? I think there used to be an icon
<pvpv> any reason? welll...
<pvpv> I got a 10.04 dvd om tje mail
<pvpv> dfgs;jsdf'pg
<pvpv> I got a 10.04 dvd snail mailed to me
<pvpv> ... but my dvd drive doesn't work
<pvpv> ..... until I got an external one going
<pvpv> so you say: update to 10.04? is that really necessary?
<James147> pvpv: no, but the imrovment to kde are worth it..
<pvpv> i fell like i'm missing something here
<pvpv> and like I can't type today
<pvpv> there's gotta be a relatively simply way to tell Intrepid Ibex to update its links
<pvpv> ..
<yofel> James147: if you're using intrepid you'll have to fix your package management
<yofel> er
<yofel> pvpv: ^
<yofel> since intrepid reached end of live the software archive was moved
<yofel> *life
<yofel> pvpv: can you run 'lsb_release -r' in a konsole and paste the output so we're sure what you're using?
<yofel> and to answer your question, you need to switch your mirror to 'old-releases.ubuntu.com'
<pvpv> thanks guys, i was elsewhere
<pvpv> ... I've got the dvd so I'll see about going to 10, might as well
<pvpv> .... but, I also have a Pentiium 1 running breezy badger, I'd like to at least get LIRC running on it if not
<pvpv> everything else
<pvpv> ..,,'
<pvpv> stupid question: how do I change my mirror?
<yofel> pvpv: for old releases I fear you'll have to edit you /etc/apt/sources.list by hand and change the URL
<pvpv> how typical... "hey, you can just type apt-get install git and it's all automatic
<pvpv> only under the very best of circumstances...
<yofel> pvpv: it is as eays on that on supported releases, if you don't want to update all the time you should use an LTS release, meaning 8.04 or 10.04
<yofel> *as easy
<yofel> meh, *as easy as that
<X9nLinuxL> Does Kubuntu (I think this is about 8.0?) have anything equivalent to MacOSX 'System Profiler' to get machine / OS info?
<Dragnslcr> Depends on what information you want
<X9nLinuxL> For starters it would be good to verify for sure what OS is installed.  For seconds, RAM, HD space, and a few other occasional yummies are useful
<d_ed> kinfocenter
<Dragnslcr> ksysguard can show you processor and memory usage
<X9nLinuxL> Thank you.  I'm kinda... not too swift on this OS yet.  Am beginning a long term migration from MACOS to Linux.  Will take a look at those for a bit here.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, KInfoCenter will tell you almost everything
<Dragnslcr> I had forgotten about that
<X9nLinuxL> Haven't even figured out what all the basic software is in this OS yet... much less get used to it.
<X9nLinuxL> First thing I did was figure out chat, browsing, email... and by that time am hooked.
<X9nLinuxL> it doesn't run 'like a mac' its a lot more versatile.
<pvpv> yofel: what about 8.10, that 's what I am
<X9nLinuxL> Any clue how would I put a hard drive icon on the desktop?
<yofel> pvpv: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases, intrepid reached end of support in april 2010
<pvpv> ok wait.... the first was warty warthog, so it goes backwards?
<pvpv> well you said 8 or 10
<yofel> yes, because 8.04 was an LTS release, so it's supported for a longer time, lts means long term support
<yofel> pvpv: you should use 10.04, that will be supported till april 2013
<pvpv> oh ok....
<pvpv> well I guess that settles is... i presume I can updated the os and not reinstall, reformat etc
<yofel> pvpv: that'll be a bit complicated since you need to upgrade to 9.04 first which is unsupported too, but there was a guide for that IIRC
<pvpv> i also presume that I cannot type worth a damn today
<pvpv> oh really? so if i go to 10 have to back up my data and start again?
<pvpv> right?
<pvpv> ... unless i go to 9 first... well crap
<yofel> pvpv: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yofel> took me a bit to find it
<pvpv> .... or do things the old fasioned way, downloading and installing
<pvpv> but then you're in "dependency hell"
<wujie> 请问如何上网
<makuseru> Im having problems getting HDMI working on my laptop (nvidia graphics) Neither twinview or seperate x screen work with the latest nvidia driver. Twinview works with the old driver (173) but seperate x screen doesn't. Anyone know what would cause this and how I could fix it?
<Gitann0> hi there guys.
<Gitann0> does anybody know how to boot the live kbuntu cd to ram, such as possible on pclinux os?
<Gitann0> ok thanks.... greatchannel
<rww> hah. impressive patience there.
<frogonwheels> rww: wow 5 minutes
<tilted_mind1> anyone playing Black Ops on their kubuntu box?
<joe847> .
<wqapol> For some reason kate snippets doesnt work for me. I enabled Kate snippets and enable a repository, I cant use them in the sidebar.
<wqapol> Even though I have many repositories enabled none appear in the sidebar.
<andrewh192> hey, how do i change the settings for my stuff, so that when i click on a link it opens with Firefox
<andrewh192> for some reason it trys to open with Mozilla Thunderbird
<andrewh192> and then comes up witth a launch dialog asking me to find the appropriate program to open that link with
<moetunes> can you browse to /usr/bin/firefox in that dialog?
<andrewh192> yeah
<andrewh192> is that where it would be?
<moetunes> normally yep
<moetunes> most apps are in /usr/bin
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> kewl thanx
<andrewh192> why do u think it would think to try opening itt with thunderbird though?
<andrewh192> i mean, is there a settings area for where that stuff is setup at/
<moetunes> maybe you selected mozilla somewhere somewhen
<andrewh192> ok
<andrewh192> hmm
<andrewh192> i just reinstalled kubuntu from the usb
<andrewh192> thing that gets me, is out of all the programs i have on here, it choose the mail reader program to open a html document
<andrewh192> not a web browser
<andrewh192> just seems strange
<andrewh192> how do i change it permenantly?
<moetunes> I would right click a html file snd select what to open it with - there's something in system settings for doing that to all file types to iirc
<IdleOne> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> How do i get the default panel back?
<moetunes> you could rename .kde and logout/login - there's a file in there that does the panel - buggered if I can remember what it is called now tho IdleOne
<IdleOne> thank you
<abosahar> welcome
<sami> join
<alumno_> hello
<alumno_> can someone helpme ?
<alumno_> help me *
<moetunes> depends on what you need help with...
<valorie> !ask | alumno_
<ubottu> alumno_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<andrey__> Всем привет! Помогите настроить соединение с интернетом по кабельному модему
<moetunes> !ru | andrey__
<ubottu> andrey__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest24266> hi there
<changer> salve a tutti!!!
<changer> qualcuno ha un attimo? ho un problema con il packetmanager su kubuntu.
<changer> dopo un istallazione di flash player andata male
<Pici> !it | changer
<ubottu> changer: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<changer> a ok sorry
<changer> !it
<changer88> hi! i'have a problem whit the packet manager
<changer88> i can't use it becouse the system tell that another packet manager is in use
<changer88> but i not open another
<changer88> no one can help me?
<moetunes> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<moetunes> I wonder if that is sti;; relevant
<moetunes> s/sti;;/still/
<changer88> ok thank
<changer88> going to tryt
<moetunes> luck
<shane4ubuntu> ok, doesn't seem to matter what I do, I cannot monitor my temps with widgets.  I have lmsensors, and stuff installed, because in gnome I can monitor the temps fine, but none of the plasma widgets seem to be detecting them!????  Any ideas??  I have installed other temp widgets too, none of them seem to work for me.
<shane4ubuntu> wow, pretty slow in here today, no one has any ideas about temperature monitoring in kde?  is there another way besides widgets?
<EvilRoey> ::cricket::                                 ::cricket::
<tsimpson> shane4ubuntu: use the system monitor and add thermal sensors to a new tab
<James147> shane4ubuntu: what exactly do yuo want to know?
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: system monitor, as in the widgets?
<tsimpson> shane4ubuntu: no, the application
<tsimpson> ksysguard
<shane4ubuntu> James147: been trying to figure out how to monitor temps, I know the system is capbable of it, because I had them on my panel in gnome, just having a hard time figuring out how to get them working in kde, and widgets don't seem to be picking up any sensors.
<James147> shane4ubuntu: you have lm-sensors  installed right?
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: wow, I never would have found that, however I don't see temp's anywhere in the list.
<shane4ubuntu> James147: yep, I have lm-sensors and sensors, I had gnome installed, and then installed kde overtop of gnome, so unless I need something in addition for kde, I would think I have all I need.
<tsimpson> shane4ubuntu: do you have ACPI listed? or Hardware Sensors?
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: nope, none of those?  odd.
<tsimpson> this is what I have: http://people.ubuntu.com/~tsimpson/ksysguard.png
<shane4ubuntu> James147: ok, I just remembered how to run the sensors-detect,  it has been a while since I had to run that, and I kept trying lm-sensors, and searched for lm* and wasn't able to turn up anything
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: yeah, I don't have that option?  perhaps I need to install acpi?
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> I am trying to figure out if this is a KDE or a Kubuntu problem:
<EvilRoey> i get this error when I try calling Amarok's DBUS API am.Playlist.totalTrackCount() from Python:  AttributeError: _DeferredMethod instance has no attribute 'totalTrackCount'... what's up with this?
<tsimpson> shane4ubuntu: it should be pre-installed, the core is part of the kernel and there are a few acpi tools like acpi, acpi-support and acpid
<tsimpson> EvilRoey: you'll have better luck in #amarok
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: well, I installed kde over gnome, so I'm missing things here and there, I just installed acpi
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: I guess I need to reboot, or can I start acpi on the fly?
<tsimpson> the acpi package contains a tool to dump the acpi info, you shouldn't need to restart
<tsimpson> try running "acpi -t"
<shane4ubuntu> acpi -i
<shane4ubuntu> No support for device type: power_supply
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: there is acpid  I tried to start that, but it said it was already running
<tsimpson> acpid looks like it just runs scripts when some acip events happen (like pressing the power button)
<shane4ubuntu> I ran sensors-detect  and kept the default stuff, then added the modules to /etc/modules, and modprobe  to load the modules.
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: right, I was under the impression that acpi was for laptops?
<tsimpson> it was intended mostly for laptops, as they have more hardware events and sources (like the display brightness etc)
<tsimpson> but most desktops and all recent ones should have it too
<shane4ubuntu> right I guess so.
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: ohh, apparently running sensors-detect and loading the modules added the hardware to my ksysguard, now I can see them!
<tsimpson> make sure the modules were added to /etc/modules and everything should just work
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: yep, I added them, thanks!
 * dasKreech loves Linux :)
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: ok, after killing plasma-desktop and restarting it, now they are showing up in my widget too,
 * shane4ubuntu loves Linux more than dasKreech   :)
<dasKreech> apt-get install love-booster
<dasKreech> su nice-12 loveboost
<dasKreech> Nuh uh!!!
<shane4ubuntu> lol. :)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, simple question, how do I set what opens pdf documents in KDE?  In gnome I right click on the doc and select properties, and click open with and choose the default app I want.  I'm sure there must be a way in KDE?  Any suggestions?
<shane4ubuntu> Ahh, found it nevermind, System Settings, File associations.
<James147> shane4ubuntu: you could also right click the file > properties > click the spanner icon on the general tab
<shane4ubuntu> James147: spanner??  I just looked again, and saw the wrench, is that the same thing?
<James147> yeah, that
<shane4ubuntu> James147: thanks, cause I didn't see that the first time around, and that is a little simpler
<dasKreech> Why would modprobe <module> not work when a insmod of the module file does?
<Pici> dasKreech: where is the module file?
<dasKreech> in /lib/modules/$KERNEL_VERSION/kernel/$CATEGORY/$MODULE/${MODULE}.ko
<tsimpson> modprobe inserts modules by name, insmod inserts modules by file
<dasKreech> tsimpson: Right
<dasKreech> modprobe $MODULE should be the same as insmod of that string above
<dasKreech> How does Modprobe find the module?
<tsimpson> "modprobe looks in the module directory /lib/modules/`uname -r` for all the modules  and  other  files,  except  for  the  optional  /etc/modprobe.conf  configuration  file  and  /etc/modprobe.d directory"
<tsimpson> is also uses modules.dep apparently
<tsimpson> if you've recently installed a module manually, you'll want to run "sudo depmod" to update the modules.dep
<dasKreech> tsimpson: Ah that may be it holdon
<sobczyk> is it possible to remove execute bit from files mounted on ntfs?
<tsimpson> sobczyk: ntfs does not support unix-style permissions, so probably not
<oyster> hi! is there a way to remove window titlebar in kde?(Maybe a theme or something...)
<James147> oyster: right click the title bar (or click alt + F3) > advanced > no border (for a single window)
<James147> or right click the title bar > configure window behaviour > Window rules (right at the bottom) and create a window rule to turn on no border for all windows
<oyster> Wow! Thanks a lot, James147
<oyster> James147: Is there a way to save borders, but remove titlebar only? Or i'll have to modify theme?
<bloodsmith> gah... pissed...
<James147> oyster: you will probally need a theme for that, but I do not know of any... you might want to note, however, that you can alt+right clci (and drag) to resize windows
<bloodsmith> whenever someone has a minute to listen to my plea, I have screwed up the system again... downloaded something that changed my interface from Kubuntu 9.10 to some Ubuntu thing.
<oyster> James147: thanks again, will be torturinng oxygen theme now:)
<James147> bloodsmith: what did you down load? and can you post a screen shot of your system?
<bloodsmith> give me a minute
<bloodsmith> WTF?!?!? cant get my damned screenshot to paste!!!!!!
<bloodsmith> ok, so I downloaded edubuntu. could that have changed everything?
<James147> bloodsmith: paste into what?
<bloodsmith> James147: some painting program that came with edubuntu. tis simpler(i thought) to do that than to start up gimp
<James147> bloodsmith: you should be able to launch ksnapshot and save the image directly in that
<bloodsmith> James147: ok, lemme try it, never have before
<bloodsmith> http://yfrog.com/2mscreenshotdyxp
<bloodsmith> try that
<ko2> hello, can you help me with that: http://dpaste.com/285764/
<James147> bloodsmith: yup, that looks like gnome :) if you want kde logout, select kde from the session menu and log in again (assuming you still have it install, if not then install "kubuntu-desktop" and try chaning the sesstion again)
<ko2> i have kde3.4 or kde 3.5 and the program i want to use uses qt>=4.3. Might that cause the problem?
<bloodsmith> james147: uhm... I'm kinda shortbus in this situation, dude... Where is the session menu, under the logout controls in the top right corner, or in the applications directory?
<James147> bloodsmith: it will be on the login screen somewhere, but where depends on if your using kdm gdm as well as what theme your using
<bloodsmith> ok, so restart and look at the login screen. right?
<James147> bloodsmith: so you first need to log out
<James147> bloodsmith: logout, you dont need to restart
<bloodsmith> james147: gotcha
<bloodsmith> james147: and I need the "Kubuntu Plasma Desktop System" in the repositories, right?
<bloodsmith> cause if so, I've got some downloading to do
<bloodsmith> but first, cigarette time, brb
<James147> bloodsmith: if your not sure, install "kubuntu-desktop", that should pull in everything you need for a kde session
<sysop1> hi
<James147> Hello sysop1
<sysop1> need  help getting seamless virtualzation to work in 10.10. can kdrc do it or do I have to use rdeskop?
<sysop1> I cant get rdesktop to work it shows the whole screen instead of just the program I specified(iexlore)
<sysop1> rdesktop I mean
<James147> sysop1: so you want to run programs on a remote computer and not in a virtual desktop?
<bloodsmith> ah, needed that.
<bloodsmith> james147: should I download it through terminal or kpackagemanager?
<James147> bloodsmith: it dosent matter
<bloodsmith> james147: ok, well when I typed in 'kubuntu-desktop', plasma desktop system packages show up. I'm going to assume thats what I need
<James147> bloodsmith: you should just ened to install "kubuntu-desktop" ... "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" will do that
<bloodsmith> james147: ok, thanks
<bloodsmith> james147: Hey, it worked, thanks dude
<dasKreech> oyster: Why do you want to remove the title bar?
<oyster> dasKreech: yep
<dasKreech> That's not a why :)
<oyster> dasKreech:  *sry=)  I want to learn window shortcuts(laptop, ugly touchpad instead of mouse)
<dasKreech> oyster: Ah Alt+F3 is quite useful
<oyster> the problem's i'm too lazy for that if i can use window buttons, and I like window appearance without titlebar
<bloodsmith> next question: I want screen savers on my system. Anyone know how to install actual screensavers on kubuntu? like, right now my screen just goes black
<oyster> dasKreech: yes, but that removes borders also(no nice blue window backlight)
<James147> bloodsmith: install "kscreensaver" then you should be able to chose one in systme settings
<James147> (system settings > monitor and display > screen saver)
<bloodsmith> james147: ok, still working on it
<bloodsmith> james147: done, got it, thanks again. hmm... know of a way to set up password protection on a single folder and its contents, without having to make the folder a .zip file?
<James147> bloodsmith:  This might help: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-private-encrypted-folder-on-ubuntu-810-intrepid.html
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<oyster> hey, I've manged to save border and remove titlebar!=)
<Nece228> hi people
<Nece228> since kubuntu 12.04 is moving to raster
<James147> Nece228: you mean 11.04?
<Nece228> oh yeah sorry
<Nece228> i thought its 2011 already :D
<bloodsmith> james147: thanks again, I've gotta get back to work now, peace!
<Nece228> since it uses raster graphicssystem how are you gonna make go-openoffice work with it?
<Nece228> i mean it just crashes to me giving segfault in style
<Nece228> altough im using arch linux
<Nece228> but i saw same bugreport of openoffice
<skafti> good evening
<skafti> hm guess its not so good
<dasKreech> skafti: hi
<dasKreech> it's blimey cold
<skafti> yep i think around -20 here
<skafti> :)
<skafti> das can you open this flash ? http://www.playhub.com/racing-games/84/Traffic-Slam.html
<dasKreech> Doubtfull
<dasKreech> I don't have Flash installed
<nikaros> is there done any work on flash clone like gnash ?
<nikaros> I hope flash will die sometime ;)
<kifeur> hi
<kifeur> I've installed kubuntu, and did install the ati-drivers, but I can't get the 3D-effects working
<kifeur> if I activate the checkbox in the system settings -> desktop effects (I hope I translate it correct :-)), it seems to work, but if I switch the tab, and switch back again, the message, that desktop effects are turned off is displayed again :-(
<kifeur> can anyone help me with this issue?
<kifeur> I'm not able to get the checkbox "activate desktop effects" activated (it is disabled)
<kifeur> is nobody available in here?
<karthick87> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mjobin> hi !
<mjobin> I've added software repository for KDE 4.6 beta 2 but I dont see any available updates
<yofel> mjobin: what does 'apt-cache policy kdelibs5' tell you for Candidate: ?
<mjobin> 4.5.3
<yofel> mjobin: did you refresh your package cache after adding the repository (sudo apt-get update will do that)
<mjobin> from ppa-backports
<mjobin> yofel: yes I did
<yofel> mjobin: erm, kde4.6 beta2 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<mjobin> but I added all three into one .d file, I'm not sure if it is allowed
<mjobin> mjobin@mjobin-laptop:/usr/lib/qt4/demos/chip$ cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/kubuntu-ppa-backports-lucid.list
<mjobin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu lucid main
<mjobin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/beta/ubuntu lucid main
<mjobin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu lucid main
<mjobin> mjobin@mjobin-laptop:/usr/lib/qt4/demos/chip$
<FloodBotK1> mjobin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yofel> mjobin: we don't have any beta packages for lucid
<mjobin> oh ! I did not s/lucid/maverick
<mjobin> thats the problem, thanks
<mjobin>      4:4.5.85a-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 0
<mjobin> right on ! thanks
<mjobin> yofel: thanks
<mjobin> I'm excited to try the new 4.6
<mjobin> especially the new kate tree view
<yofel> heh, works mostly fine here, except some hal/udisk issues which are being worked on
<benvantende> hmmmm did not try kate yet
<benvantende> but overall it runs very smooth and a little faster then 4.5
<amichair> is there any way to see what kubuntu-default-settings would do (on an upgraded system) and pick the desires changes manually?
<rork> amichair: I would say make a new user, configure it and copy your ~/.kde directory (be sure to keep your mail, contacts etc and make a backup)
<rork> *your = the
<amichair> I found some config files at /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/, maybe it's enough to diff them with my current ones manually
<mauri_> im not able to boot un dos image from pendrive using grub2...... help
<amichair> can anyone confirm what the maverick default font settings are for fixed width and window title (under system settings -> application appearance -> fonts)?
<amichair> nevermind, I'll run a fresh install in virtualbox and compare settings
<mauri_> im not able to boot un dos image from pendrive using grub2...... help
<frogonwheels> mauri_: you might want to be more explicit about where it's failing... what messages you are getting, what you've tried  (pastebin configs &c)
<mauri_> frogonwheels: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543838/
<mauri_> frogonwheels: what i did is download an msdos622.iso image and I try to boot it from usb using grub2.
<mauri_> frogonwheels: are you still there?
<phoenix_firebrd> is there a channel for strigi ?
<mauri_> frogonwheels: are you lost
<andrewh192> hey anyone know of how to download install drivers for a HP Deskjet 4180 "all in one" printer
<andrewh192> i looked on the HP's websitte, but the link for the linux driver was down
<andrewh192> anyone have any other ideas?
#kubuntu 2010-12-15
<phoenix_firebrd> andrewh192: hi
<andrewh192> phoenix_firebrd: hey, nevermind
<andrewh192> phoenix_firebrd: i figured it out
<phoenix_firebrd> andrewh192: didn't your device get detected?
<andrewh192> phoenix_firebrd: hows it going, btw
<andrewh192> phoenix_firebrd: well its a networked printer
<andrewh192> phoenix_firebrd: runs off of my mom's mac
<andrewh192> i found it though, just went to the printer config in the settings menu and clicked on new printer and it found itt
<eevan> hi
<ko2> hello, i have Kubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) installed and no Compiz is installed. How can i disable desktop effects?
<eevan> i'm coming by gnome to kde and i like to kow how to install themes on kubuntu, i find a nice theme here http://scnd101.deviantart.com/art/uniq-suite-v1-184479446 i'm using kubuntu 10.10
<psykatog> 10.04 - i think the external wireless switch (on another computer) is broken in the off position.  is there a way to change this through terminal?
<wqapol> How to figure out the command name for a gui kde app?
<wqapol> In specific for 'System Monitor'
<maco> look at the Exec line in its .desktop file in /usr/share/kde4/applications/
<wqapol> found out /usr/share/kde4/apps/ksysgaurd. But can open it through terminal kdesudo ksysgaurd. --> Command not found
<wqapol> *cant
<wqapol> Never mind. sudo kill -9 1168 did the job.
<lnxkde> :)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, the other day I tinkered very little with iptables, and abandoned that idea, and fired up ufw instead, I allowed ssh on the local LAN but I can't ssh from laptop to cpu??  do I need to flush iptables?
<sobczyk> hello, is there some ubuntu texlive bacports repository?
<pucko-> Hello. I have some problem with bluedevil. Bluetooth actually works fine, hciconfig sees it perfectly, but for some reason bluedevil can't find my bluetooth adapter. Can anyone help me find what's wrong?
<murali> Please help. i am new to kubuntu. how to get updates in kubuntu??
<pucko-> murali, in kpackagekit
<murali> thank you packo, how can i update from terminal
<Tm_T> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<Tm_T> murali: see that help page ^
<murali> Please help. i am tryin to use commads "aptitude -f install" n "aptitude upgrade", but gettin an error tht ""
<murali> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<murali> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<murali> what to do now? please help
<moetunes> murali:  use sudo
<moetunes> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<murali> Thank you moetunes.
<moetunes> np :)
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> where can i disable the alt-mouse = move window behaviour?
<freinhard> couldn't find it in global shortcuts->kwin
<freinhard> found it.. window behaviour->window behaviour->window actions.. wtf
<jschall> is there any chance someone could walk me through setting up ndiswrapper for a broadcom bcm4313 on kubuntu amd64?
<moetunes> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<moetunes> that might have a link for it
<amichair> isn't it a bit strange that apt-listchanges installs exim4 as a dependency? That's a glorified changelog viewer installing a mail server...
<bdizzle> anyone know why I cannot connect to irc.mibbit.net via Konversation?
<amichair> does dolphin support file browsing over ssh?
<rork> amichair: yes, use sftp://user@hostname
<amichair> rork: Great, thanks!
<rork> you're welcome
<zmitya> hi gents
<zmitya> I have a fresh kubuntu 10.10 installation
<zmitya> and there is no "panel spacer" within the widgets somehow :(
<zmitya> where can I find it ?
<Riddell> zmitya: cashew (on panel) -> Add Spacer
<zmitya> Riddell: oh, thx !!
<alx_> hey everybody! i was just wondering how to get the command "flashplayer" to work.. i have "flashplugin-installer" installed, but there seems to be no command "flashplayer"... i need a standalone flash player to run a .swf  .. any ideas?
<wiki> zerothis:
<obscurant1st> iam using Kmail. But when i close it it exits, isn't it supposed to goto the tray and stay there till i quits it. o if this is supposed to be like this, can anyone helpme to make it like the way i wanted?
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<Mamarok> obscurant1st: how do you close it?
<Mamarok> clicking on the window closer should be enough
<obscurant1st> Mamarok: close button on the right top corner
<Mamarok> well, that doesn't quit the application, did you check in the SysTray widget if it is visible?
<obscurant1st> no i dont want it to exit when i click on this close button, i want it to goto the system tray or the notification area!
<obscurant1st> Mamarok: its not there
<obscurant1st> :(
<Mamarok> read again what I said
<Mamarok> some apps don't show there, youneed to check the settings
<Mamarok> of the SysTray widget
<remo> buenos
<remo> remo, desde Chile.
<remo>  Que tal ¡
<Mamarok> !es | remo
<ubottu> remo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<obscurant1st> Mamarok: right click and systray settings?
<Mamarok> obscurant1st: yes
<remo> Ok gracias. soy nuevos, gracias por comprender.
<remo> Y ayudar
<Mamarok> remo: de nada :)
<obscurant1st> Mamarok: i think some problem is there. By the way how can i set the default aplication for torrents?
<Mamarok> obscurant1st: in the System Settings
<obscurant1st> Mamarok: default applications?
<Mamarok> obscurant1st: I just tried here, it doesn indeed not end in the System Tray, maybe I missed a setting in Kmail itself
<BajK_> Kubuntu 4.6 has a new login screen?
<BajK_> e KDE 4.6
<obscurant1st> Mamarok: see this http://tinypic.com/r/2mnhc13/7, i dont hv an option to select default app for torrent in this. :(
<obscurant1st> Mamarok: yeah in KMail there is a setting for that. got it! :)
<obscurant1st> Mamarok: you there?
<Mamarok> obscurant1st: sorry, was afk
<obscurant1st> ok.
<obscurant1st> Mamarok: see this http://tinypic.com/r/2mnhc13/7, i dont hv an option to select default app for torrent in this. :(
<Mamarok> not there, in the file associations
<Mamarok> as the URL is a *.torrent, set this to be opened with Ktorrent
<rahul_> how to uninstall kubuntu ?
<rahul_> ny ?
<susundberg> did you install it by booting or with wubi while running in windows?
<susundberg> if you installed it by booting and to a specfic partition i am afraid there is no way to 'uninstall' it other than format that used partition
<susundberg> or manually try to remove some of the files
<matematikaadit> or did you mean that you using ubuntu then you installing kubuntu-desktop packages?
<rahul_> not with wubi...
<rahul_> i did it directly by typing into terminal..
<BluesKaj> howdy
<rahul_> now i'm upgrading my ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10...
<rahul_> so how do i remove this kubuntu..?
<rahul_> @matematikaadit yup..
<BluesKaj> rahul_: how do you plan to upgrade ?
<rahul_> i got the image downloaded..
<rahul_> burn'd it 2 disk..
<susundberg> you should be able to remove packages installed with package manager in the same place where you installed them in the first place
<BluesKaj> you can upgrade with this command : sudo do-release-upgrade ...no need to reinstall an iso/img
<susundberg> did that really work .. i have alwayd decided to be better safe than sorry and do fres '/' ;)
<susundberg> fresh
<rahul_> by installing this...10.10 package, will i be able 2 use kubuntu again ?
<BluesKaj> susundberg: have you tried it ? ...worked fine for me the last 3 upgrades
<susundberg> no i have not, some other user scared me off by saying its not working that good
<susundberg> anyway, i like fresh start from time to time
<rahul_> @BluesKaj "rahul@rahul-desktop:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade
<rahul_> [sudo] password for rahul:
<rahul_> \Checking for a new ubuntu release
<rahul_> No new release found
<rahul_> rahul@rahul-desktop:~$ \
<FloodBotK2> rahul_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rahul_> " this wht i see..
<susundberg> it automatically removes the packages that are not needed
<BluesKaj> susundberg: it does resquire a decent uninterruptable internet connection , but otherewise there's no oter reason not to.
<BluesKaj> oher
<susundberg> nice to hear that option is available!
<BluesKaj> this kb is giving me touble again
<rahul_> hello...can ny help me..
<rahul_> @BluesKaj it did nt work..
<rahul_> hello..
<susundberg> what does your /etc/issue say?
<susundberg> and have you done upgrade ..
<BluesKaj> rahul_ what doe this say? lsb_release -a
<cata> sal all
<cata> romani pe aici?
<BluesKaj> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<cata> hellooooo
<cata> nici un romanas pe aici?
<yande111180_> hablar espanol_
<yande111180_> kubuntu user?
<BluesKaj> ok , kde apps on normal runlevel permissions are ok , but anything requiring root permissions are immune to appearance changes , like toolbar fonts ...kate fonts in the text page are adjustable but the fonts on the toolbar are too small to read on this tv (42" plasma)
<Fleck> BluesKaj u can change fonts ir system settings for toolbars and menus etc,,,
<Fleck> BluesKaj i mean - run system settings as root
<Fleck> and change settings for root user
<BluesKaj> yes Fleck , I'm talking about root permissions like using the run command to call up sources.list etc
<Fleck> BluesKaj run systemsettings as root and chage fonts for root user too! :)
<BluesKaj> Fleck: gotcha ..I'll try that :)
<BluesKaj> Fleck: no luck
<gabin> rm -rf /
<tsimpson> !danger | ^
<ubottu> ^: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<BluesKaj> Fleck: had to reboot twice after adjustments on the actual file pages . but I finally got them readable ..thanks:)
<skfin> Hmm
<skfin> +q request took a while
<amichair> BluesKaj: I just fiddled with the fonts yesterday... if it helps, I think the defaults are taken from /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals and optionally overridden by the user's own ~/.kde/share/config/kdeglobals.
<BluesKaj> amichair, yeah , I fianlly managed to get them adjusted by running ssytemsettings in the run command box and then rebooting , but it took a couple of rebbots to get them all done
<amichair> ok, whatever works for you :-)
<sresu> I need help related to Ktorrent. How can I queue torrents so that second torrent download can start only after competion of first or before it starts to seed?
<amichair> sresu: closest thing is to change the number of concurrent downloads in the settings to 1, then organize the queue in your desired order.
<sresu> amichair: Yes, I've changed the queue order giving it the way I want. But For that to work one must all the queued order working. Then what's the point?
<sresu> must have*
<amichair> sresu: I'm not sure what you mean... if you have 1 concurrent download, it will do the first, when it's done go one to the second, etc. Is this what you want?
<sresu> Yes, I've changed the queue order giving it the way I want. But for that to work one must have all the queued torrent running else it doesn't work. The problem I face here is that downloads doesn't gets finished properly then
<sresu> Yes
<amichair> (btw I agree it's not ideal - I was looking for a better solution myself a while ago...)
<amichair> why don't they finish properly? I think all but the current one get the status 'stalled' and await their turn
<sresu> Yes... If I've two torrents downloaded, I want first to get finished and only then second to be started
<sresu> No that doesn't happen
<sresu> What have you done?
<sresu> I've all running here
<sresu> amichair:  If I don't start the queued torrents then it says "Not Queued"
<amichair> sresu: you start all of them
<sresu> amichair: I've to otherwise it says "Not Queued"
<amichair> but since it's limited to 1 at a time, the rest are 'queued for download' (not stalled - I just checked. sorry for the confusion)
<sresu> amichair: What do you do?
<sresu> I never saw that thing - queued for download
<amichair> I just changed the settings to max downloads = 1,  selected two torrents and started them
<amichair> under settings -> queue manager -> maximum downloads
<kleopatra> what does this error try to tell me ?   libclamav JIT: *** JITed code intercepted runtime error!
<amichair> sresu: you can set it to any other number as well, e.g. if it's 2, you'd have the first two torrents downloading, and when one of them finishes the third queued torrent will start, etc.
<sresu> amichair: Well I've done that thing and as you said max 1 only even then max two runs. Now added two more torrent to check where previously I was only with two torrents. Even now it runs two torrents though the other two are queued. Again I've kept max only 1 torrent
<Arran> Hi and good evening
<sresu> amichair: Now Queued five torrents. It runs two but queues rest three. But I want only one at a time
<amichair> sresu: I'm on ktorrent 4.0.3 btw
<sresu> amichair: Likewise
<amichair> sresu: when I start a new torrent, it just shows as 'queued' in the queue manager tab, and as 'queued for download' in the top pane
<amichair> so I'm not sure what's hapenning different in your setup...
<sresu> amichair: I do see that. But max 2 when setting is made for max 1
<sresu> After your suggestion, when I changed it to one and after adding two more I saw thses - queued' 'queued for download'. But now the problem is about running only 1 max not 2 max
<amichair> strange, mine behaves properly - when max is 1 only 1 is running, and when max is 2 there are 2 running, etc.
<sresu> amichair: Anyways, thanks for considering. I'll keep mini dowloads around 1 mb thing in between and sail around. Thanks
<amichair> I wish they would overhaul the whole queueing mechanism though. It's often useful to queue individual files within a torrent too, etc. and the current controls aren't too intuitive.
<sresu> Yes, I agree
<amichair> and it shouldn't be separate from the top pane.
<amichair> oh well...
<amichair> sresu: oh wow, I see they have a 'File download order' option now (or maybe it was there before?)
<sresu> amichair:  I just now typed what you said as feedback
<sresu> amichair: huh? where?
<amichair> but I don't see why there should be separate queues if they all use the same resources
<sresu> Missed by seconds
<amichair> right click on a torrent
<sudhan> Hi People
<sresu> Where is that - File download order'?
<amichair> sresu: in the top pane, right-click on a torrent, the last option in the context menu
<sresu> amichair: Not allowed to select though
<sresu> Greyed
<Cronus> Hello
<amichair> sresu: maybe that torrent doesn't have more than 1 file in it?
<amichair> this option orders files within a single torrent, if I understand correctly
<sresu> Right. I wish it was opposite for the other
<sresu> This should have been for what I need and other as optional for individual files within torrent
<sresu> What do you say?
<Cronus> im using konqueror in filemode. how can i change to listview?
<sresu> Cronus: Click on list view next to place where you see the current location
<sresu> Cronus:  Its called Detailed view
<amichair> sresu: I have a bunch of ideas for how it can be organized, would have to think about it a bit (or just see what other torrent clients do - this problem has been solved before)
<sudhan> Does Kubuntu support Teamviewer natively
<amichair> but the current ktorrent behavior is definitely not on that list :-)
<Cronus> @sresu cannot find it. the is a + and a - icon. here i can change iconsize. next to + and - the is another icon. if i click it nothing happens.
<sresu> Cronus: Konqueror Version 4.5.1 (KDE 4.5.1)?
<sresu> Why don't you try Dolphin file manager?
<Cronus> sresu: no 3.5.10
<sudhan> Hi people Does Kubuntu support Teamviewer natively
<Cronus> sresu: sorry im linux beginner, last time i used a distrib with gnome and nautilus.
<sresu> !info dolphin | Cronus
<ubottu> Cronus: dolphin (source: kdebase): file manager for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 630 kB, installed size 2212 kB
<sresu> Cronus: This is what I see as options - http://imagebin.org/128046
<sresu> Cronus: In Kubuntu/KDE, Dolphin is the default file manager. (May change in upcoming versions)
<Cronus> sresu: but i cannot use dolphin because im on kde 3.5.
<sresu> !info Krusader
<ubottu> Package Krusader does not exist in maverick
<amichair> !info krusader
<ubottu> krusader (source: krusader): twin-panel (commander-style) file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.2.0~beta1-1 (maverick), package size 3556 kB, installed size 13088 kB
<shane4ubuntu> Ok, I have a wireless mouse (trackball actually) in gnome it would alert me when the battery was low, is there any thing to do that in KDE?
<Riddell> shane4ubuntu: that's part of the bluetooth UI, KDE's bluetooth UI is currently under redevelopment through the bluedevil project and I'm not sure if that feature is in it yet or not
<Riddell> shane4ubuntu: I'll ask the author
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: no, I'm not that advanced, :)  I don't have a bluetooth mouse
<Riddell> hmm, then what protocol is it?
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: this is usb plug in reciever, then wireless
<shane4ubuntu> as for protocol, I'm not sure.
<Riddell> in which case I'm not sure what would handle that
<shane4ubuntu> also, another minor question, in gnome I hit ctrl and it would hightlight where my mouse was, I tend to loose it on my desktop. :)  I'm sure kde can do that I just don't see where.
<ombr> plop
<Riddell> shane4ubuntu: afiestas is an elite KDE developer doing bluetooth and other bits
<shane4ubuntu> in gnome the mouse battery thing was in gnome power management I think.
<afiestas> shane4ubuntu: hi, can you provide the output of "qdbus --system org.freedesktop.UPower" ?
<shane4ubuntu> afiestas: http://pastebin.com/xNKRHdwh
<Riddell> shane4ubuntu: you need to turn on the Track Mouse effect in System Settings -> Desktop Effects
<afiestas> (that effect is very battery consuming)
<afiestas> /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/mouse_8_2 hehe :p
<afiestas> what I don't know is if the current battery monitor supports more than one device, but it should
<afiestas> (or at least it will in 4.7)
<Riddell> ah, so it's a powerdevil responsibility
<Riddell> I had the wrong devil :)
<maco> so instead of the devil being in the details, the detail is in the devils?
 * maco ducks
<shane4ubuntu> afiestas: Riddell I don't want it to always display, just when I can't find my cursor (I have two monitors)  and I can't change the effect?  I wouldn't think it would use a lot of mouse battery just once to find it.
<scifi> hi, yesterday i moved the default panel from the top of the screen to the bottom, today when i logged on the panel is still at the bottom, but the applications, places etc menus have gone!! how do i get them back???
<maco> i cant find something to do what your asking...which is surprising me a lot. since when does gnome have settings that kde doesnt?
<maco> scifi: applications, places, and system? does this mean you're on gnome then?
<kaddi__> anyone familiar with audacity in here? I would need some guidance on how to remove white noise
<maco> scifi: if so, right click, add to panel, and i think it's main menu
<afiestas> shane4ubuntu: it uses a log of battery (or at least it used to) because it has to track the position
<scifi> no using xfce4
<afiestas> and the tracking is done all the time, not just when you activate the shortcut
<maco> *shrug*
<maco> scifi: you need #xubuntu
<scifi> sorry i typed wrong channel name lool
<shane4ubuntu> afiestas: ahh, ok, in gnome it didn't seem to, but I don't really know.
<shane4ubuntu> Riddell: is there another way of tracking it? is that my only option?   < afiestas   the circling stars aren't really for me.
<afiestas> shane4ubuntu: you can ask in #kwin I'm not an expert in that area
<shane4ubuntu> afiestas: ok, thanks!  much appreciated.
<mjobin> 4.6 beta 2 rock stable
<alex___> здравствуйте.
<Pici> !ru | alex___
<ubottu> alex___: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nirazio> what is the Kubuntu equivalent for 'Network tools' as in Ubuntu ?
<gigasoft> hi all
<nirazio> what is the Kubuntu equivalent for 'Network tools' as in Ubuntu ?
<mjobin> nirazio: what do you want to do ?
<mjobin> i dont know this 'network tools' app but I might know how to help you doing something more specific
<BluesKaj> nirazio, I think it's net-tools in kubuntu
<Scunizi> I don't think kubuntu has the network tools gui that gnome/ubuntu has.. but it's all available on cli
<Scunizi> also, net-tools is not the same as the gui net tools on ubuntu.. ubuntu's has ping, whois, traceroute etc
<Scunizi> nirazio: if you want to install the gnome version it's called gnome-nettool in the repos.. see link for what it has.. http://projects.gnome.org/gnome-network/screenshots.shtml
<nirazio> Thankyou Scunizi
<Scunizi> nirazio: was that what you were looking for?
<nirazio> yeah
<Scunizi> cool
<silentstorm> hi everybody!
<silentstorm> i have a question about usplash
<silentstorm> how to change bootsplash on maverick
<silentstorm> is there anyone to answer plz?ü
<silentstorm> hey
<Spurgeon> maverick? .... creepy :P
 * mjobin feel some love for 4.6
<silentstorm> hi
<silentstorm> is there anone can help me plz?
<BluesKaj> silentstorm, ask your question
<basso> i am currently burning out kubuntu 10.10!
<BajK> What is the cause for the desktop effects being not working in my kubuntu installation? In systemsettings it said something like "Desktop effects are not available due to:" and that's it. the checkbox is greyed out
<BajK> never had this on any other installation. It is neither working in virtualbox (where I have them working in other kubuntu installs) or on a real machine
<BajK> they are not  working with opengl. with xrender they work (but this is laggy as hell)
<BajK> and the thing still shows "Effects are not available blabla" but the checkbox is checked and they seem to work with Xrender but not opengl which I want to
<noaXess> my maverick with kde 4.5.4 has a problem, that on boot sound is muted and set to 20% sound level.. need mute/unmute it to get it work..
<BajK> and I don't want to reinstall the system just because of such a stupid error
<vbgunz> does anybody have an nvidia card? I have a gtx 260. when the system first starts up and my power profile is on performance and nvidias powermizer is on performance, the effects scream with vsync enabled... then at some point, not sure whats causing it, nothing else is stressing the system, the effects begin to chug and hiccup. why is that?
<david96> Bonsoir, je suis français. J'ai un bug avec le démon d'alarme de Korganizer. À chaque démarrage de Korganizer il s'affiche avec ce message d'erreur :
<david96>  Exécutable : korgac PID : 30275 Signal : 11 (Segmentation fault)
<david96> ooops
<david96> Good evening, I'm French. I have a bug with the alarm daemon Korganizer. Every time you start Korganizer it appears with this error message:
<david96>  Executable: korgac PID: 30275 Signal: 11 (Segmentation fault)
<silentstorm> is there anyone who knows about usplash?
<david96> silenstorm : I heard about it but never installed, sorry
<Roey> frogonwheels:  hello
<Roey> long time no see
<vbgunz> does anybody have an nvidia card? I have a gtx 260. when the system first starts up and my power profile is on performance and nvidias powermizer is on performance, the effects scream with vsync enabled... then at some point, not sure whats causing it, nothing else is stressing the system, the effects begin to chug and hiccup. why is that?
<biostar> sry for the dumb question but never booted from usb before and need help creating a bootable usb from 10.10 any help appreciated
<gr8m8> biostar: it's not something I have done but there are plenty of howtos around - try this one
<gr8m8> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gr8m8> try the persistent link
<biostar> gr8m8: did allot of google and did what it said to do but when i try to boot from usb no go
<biostar> 10.10 still buggy huh
<biostar> clicked on link ubottu gave me and now my pc going nuts lol
<vbgunz> biostar: what bios do you have? can you turn off the pretty images and see if it offers you a way to get into the device boot menu? that can help. a lot.
<biostar> vbgunz: yeah changed boot order in bios think its 10.10
<biostar> vbgunz: be back gotta reboot pc went nuts and keeps opening pages when i clicked the link ubttu gave me
<biostar>  brb
<vbgunz> biostar: yeah, that's one way, the other way is to get to your bios boot menu. what I mean is different than what you did. theirs usually a shortcut you can press during post. something like ctrl+F8 or something. you press it the same time you would press the shortcut to get into your bios. anyhow, the shortcut pops up a boot menu on the spot. see if your usb is there
<biostar> vbgunz: yeah f10 on my pc tried that too
<vbgunz> biostar: it doesn't offer you a choice or can you see the usb stick and not boot from it?
<biostar> vbgunz: shows usb and lets me attempt to boot but during boot process comes up with errr
<vbgunz> ahh
<gr8m8> what's the error?
<vbgunz> biostar: now you onto something, whats the error just curious?
<biostar> vbgunz: cannot remember but created an image with startup disk creator on 10.10
<vbgunz> biostar: without that error getting or googling help can be futile. figure out the error first.
<biostar> vbgunz: was using 9.04 and decided to do full install of 10.10 nothing but disapointment
<basso> hmm
<basso> gnome-do crashes in kde
<basso> lol
<biostar> vbgunz: long time user of kubuntu but never booted from usb so could be operator error will keep trying though thats what makes linux great reaping benifits of your efforts
<biostar> $%^&@ windows 7 refuse to pay 200 for an os that does less than expected
<biostar> vbgunz: brb gonna give the err
<biostar> vbgunz: ok im back when booting from usb it says vesamenu.c32:not a COM32R image
<gr8m8> biostar: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-mint-84/trying-to-boot-linux-mint-9-from-usb-flash-drive-vesamenu-c32-not-a-com32r-image-829397/
<noobie25> can someone help me get my dualscreen working with ATI ??  half of my extended screen (2nd monitor) is scrambled.
<noobie25> is there a way to install the proprietary driver for ATI?  i 've been having trouble just initiating installation.
<biostar> gr8m8: omg every time click a link on 10.10 taskbar goes nuts opening million windows
<gr8m8> biostar: that's gotta suck - dunno what would cause that
#kubuntu 2010-12-16
<Roey> hey why is the PPA site called Launch Pad ?
<Roey> I DEMAND TO KNOW
<Roey> or I shall remain seated and sad.
<Pici> Roey: LaunchPad is Ubuntu's bug/project tracker.  PPAs are just one of the other services it offers.
<Roey> oh, interesting
<Roey> so is Ubuntu's main repository there?
<Pici> Essentially.
<Roey> how does Ubuntu separate its public-facing repositories from its staging/development repos?
<Roey> hmm, I guess staging/dev are also public facing
<Roey> I suppose that some script 'pinches off' a snapshot from the development repository and tags it for release
<Roey> er, nah actually I do not know.
<Pici> We're not a rolling release distro, so we only have the supported releases and the development release.
<Roey> oh.. o,
<Pici> For the in-development release (natty/11.04 at this time) we sync from Debian unstable.
<Roey> oh!! so that's why it can be very volatile!
<Roey> it's not that you build off of the previous release; it's that you sync from sid I take it?
<Pici> Sort of, well its not like its a no-change sync, we do a lot of patching and we have a fair number of our own packages that aren't in debian.
<Roey> do you have scripts you run on packages which apply the Ubuntu and Kubuntu standard patches?
<Roey> like,
<Roey> yhou don't keep re-writing these patches every time you start developing a new version, right?
<Pici> Thats a bit above my head, I'm not a packager or a dev for Ubuntu.
<Roey> aye, ok
<Roey> you've satisfied my curiosity, though.  Thanks
<Pici> Roey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide might be able to point you in the right direction though.
<Roey> thanks!
<Roey> Pici:  yo whoever owns that "immutable page" has an immutable typo on their hands:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Python  <-- there's a typo there.  I forgot which word specifically, though.
<moises> hola
<moises> quelotudise
<gr8m8> !es | moises
<ubottu> moises: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<FloridaGuy> trying to install this plymouth theme....     http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/07/mib-plymouth-theme-for-ubuntu-and.html    ......   the MIB-Kubuntu....following the directions....but im just geting a crapy blue screen that says kubuntu 10.10.....nothing to do with the theme im installing
<FloridaGuy> i guess i forgot to do one thing....i forgot ...   sudo update-initramfs -u
<FloridaGuy> trying to install a new plymouth theme in Kubuntu 10.10.... installing the MIB-Ubuntu  from here...   http://www.ubunturoot.com/2010/07/mib-plymouth-theme-for-ubuntu-and.html    .....   following the directions....then when i reboot...my screen is in verbose mode..just a text shutdown...and a black bootup
<FloridaGuy> anyone home
<gr8m8> I've never bothered changing the theme so I'm not much help
<gr8m8> tried the ubuntu wiki?
<FloridaGuy> no
<gr8m8> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<FloridaGuy> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<rosco_y> Can anyone please tell me what I need to do to install libboost-filesystem1.34.1 ?
<rosco_y> I've tried google, aptitude search and the package manager, and am not finding it
<rosco_y> I get google hits on it, but am not finding how to install it
<tsimpson> 1.34.1 is a rather old version, we currently use 1.40.0
<rosco_y> tsimpson: I did install 1.4x, but the application I need to install (for my wife) seems to have a backwards compatibility problem
<rosco_y> it's complaining that "Dependency is not satisfiable: libboost-filesystem1.34.1
<rosco_y> unless I suppose, I didn't actually install 1.40.0, as attempted....
<rosco_y> And thank you, tsimpson....
<rosco_y> I just did a "find . | grep libboost", and it seems I have 1.42 installed
<rosco_y> I'm trying to install an Amazon downloader so I can download an album for my wife.....
<tsimpson> you could try installing the .deb file manually from http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/libboost-filesystem1.34.1
<rosco_y> tsimpson: you're the best, thank you!
<rosco_y> tsimpson: I see a list of files link, do you know where the instructions to do the manual install are?
<tsimpson> you either click the i386 (32-bit) or amd64 (64-bit) links, then download the .deb, after that open a terminal and use "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/where/you/downloaded/the.deb"
<tsimpson> or use the GUI with gdebi-kde iirc
<tsimpson> kdesudo gdebi-kde /path/to/the.deb
<rosco_y> Thank you again.  If you email me your credit card #, I'll fax you a messload of cash....
<tsimpson> heh
<rosco_y> :) seriously, kudos
<rosco_y> installing like taking candy from a babe
<rosco_y> exactly what I needed
<kosmonaut> i am experiencing some hight cpu-loads when moving anything on my desktop (f.e. moving the mouse-cursor makes xorg go up to 100% ) Using the current nvidia driver on kubuntu1010
<kosmonaut> any thoughts on this?
<gr8m8> try a diff driver maybe
<kosmonaut> gr8m8: well this nvidia driver works fine under gnome?!
<kosmonaut> i mean under ubuntu
<gr8m8> some drivers report that they do things that they don't and kwin has an issue with that from what I've  read
<gr8m8> maybe go back one driver version
<kosmonaut> gr8m8: true...worth a try
<gr8m8> luck
<Guest82098> hi there
<Guest82098> when i am using apt to install a software package - is anyone able to see, what i am installing?
<Guest82098> or is the connection safe?
<Tm_T> Guest82098: the data goes over normal http or ftp AFAICS
<Guest82098> so it is not encrypted like in ssh or something like  that?
<Guest82098> thank you for any answer ;-)
<Sebas_> I run Kubuntu 10.10 and skype with a USB Creative Headset.. No audio as no mic works by default.. settings say PulseAudio Server Local and cannot be changed.. What can I do to fix this?
<skamster> hello all.. i've got a problem with kopete.. :s
<skamster> i've a jabber-connection which always tell's me, it does connect, but it never does..
<skamster> there's no specific message, exect Unknown signature value:  795 in console
<skamster> does someone know what could be wrong?
<skamster> hello?
<bittin> hi
<5EXABXORB> so, once again.. i've seen there's a bug which creates the message Unknown signature value:  795
<skamster> isn't there a woraround or so?
<skamster> this bug exists since kde 4.2 till 4.6 beta 2... so any jabber-accounts won't work there..?!?
<gr8m8> I don't use jabber so it's not an issue here - just mentioned it so you weren't talking to yourself
<skamster> gr8m8: thanks :p
<skamster> ok, it seems to be a qca-problem.. does someone know how i downgrade it?
<skamster> i tried now pisi, which also use qca - same problem
<skamster> *psi
<skamster>  could someone could tell me how i'm able to downgrade qca?
<gr8m8> you'd have to find an earlier version on the net somewhere
<skamster> i'm searching
<skamster> fuck off, i use pidgin.. sad that kopete isn't work so nice..
<Pici> skamster: That language and attitude isn't needed here.
<basso> Hmm, im abit at a loss on kubuntu
<basso> Why is the touchpad configure panel all grayed out?
<basso> VLC is bugged under fullscreen video
<skamster> i could also say "i give it up" - but please understand me when i search about 2.5 hours, no one except gr8m8 say something and the function which i need, should work on every m$-plattform but doesn't under kubuntu, that i'm nerved then
<basso> Gnome-Do really dont work in kde, synapse works but doesnt display everything, and that which it can display it displays two times
<basso> the eyecandy is good, but i have do disable alot of stuff to get decent performance
<basso> and thats with a 9600gt :3
<Bauldrick> I have two 'sound output devices' under system settings > sound & .. > phonon (Internal and rv710)  - internal is at the top and set, and works for sound, however the toolbar sound icon always brings up rv710, which is set to 0% and I have to goto mixer to select internal
<Bauldrick> how do i change that the other way round?
<amichair> Bauldrick: in kmix's settings you can select which channel is the master channel, is that what you need?
<amichair> kmix being the toolbar sound icon, if I understand you correctly
<Bauldrick> probably but i'm new to kubuntu, so wheres kmix settings found
<amichair> when you open the mixer, under the Settings menu option
<amichair> there is a 'Select Master Channel' setting
<Bauldrick> oh right i got it...that was rather simple and embarrasing :)
<amichair> Bauldrick: does it solve your problem?
<Bauldrick> yeah cheers amichair
<amichair> Bauldrick: Great :-)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<amichair> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi amichair
<darthanubis> where is the menu.lst?
<darthanubis> I don't find it on the system at all?
<tsimpson> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<tsimpson> (grub2 does not use a menu.lst, but other config files)
<darthanubis> yeah nvm thx
<darthanubis> grub.cfg
<darthanubis> I forgot
<cba123> I'm running Kubuntu 10.10 and KDE 4.5.x (not sure where to find the x).  I'm trying to go from compiz to kwin, but I can't seem to get "present windows" to activate when I middle click on my mouse, although it could with Compiz.  Any ideas?  Everything I google seems to tell me to bind keys, but I'd think there has to be an easier way.
<Stizzly> Hi, i have got a question. I wanna sync my iphone 4 device with kubuntu. can anyone please tell me how to do? i've searched on google but i've found no solution.
<Kolia> Stizzly: it never worked correctly with an iphone 3G so i'm not sure you have any easy solution with yout iphone 4..
<cba123> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone "For the iPhone4 (iOS 4.1), music syncing does NOT work as libgpod has not implemented this yet. You can view the iPhone filesystem by using ifuse."
<Kolia> yep, and seeing the iphone filesystem is kind of useless
<Stizzly> i can view the filesystem via ssh this is no problem. But i cant sync music to my ipod libary on my iphone
<newby1> does anyone know how to make my extra/2nd hdd not ask for a password every time i want to connect to it
<cba123> Stizzly, I'll repeat "For the iPhone4 (iOS 4.1), *MUSIC SYNCING DOES NOT* work as libgpod has not implemented this yet. You can view the iPhone filesystem by using ifuse."
<Kolia> Stizzly: thats it. boring huh? :)
<Kolia> i just love this phone
<Kolia> but hate Apple at the same time :)
<cba123> You could always install VirtualBox and Windows inside that, and do iTunes there
<Stizzly> i've windows on my laptop on 2nd partition but i hate it to boot it... because ist damn slow... and itunes sorry but ist "sucks"
<Stizzly> i hate to boot it*
<Stizzly> ok then i can only hope that libgpod implement it soon.
<cba123> Stizzly, Well, as with all Apple devices, Apple knows you want.  It is their device that you borrow.  You can't really get any other program to sync to it.
<cba123> knows what you want better than you do, or so they think.*
<cba123> I have an iPhone 3g I was given free, but it's a rarely used backup phone to my Android Epic 4G, but this is getting off topic.  The short answer is there isn't an easy way to get anything other than iTunes to sync to an iDevice.  I *think* winamp might, but I'm not sure.
<Stizzly> ive another question the same question like newby1 can you remove your password from your 2nd hdd?
<vistausss> hello
<vistausss> I have a question about the message indicator
<vistausss> if I want my own application to appear in the message indicator, how would I do that?
<kaddi> is there a GUI-tool which will allow me to concatenate PDFs and move pages within it?
<vistausss> I can't find any documentation about it
<vistausss> anyone?
<vistausss> anyone knows how I can integrate my app with the  message indicator?
<stephdg> can anyone tell me what package konqueror is in?
<djustice> kdebase-apps ?
<stephdg> ok thanks :)
<James147> stephdg: is it not in "konqueror"?
<stephdg> James147, no
<stephdg> James147, it is saying no package available
<stephdg> have installed kdelibs and kdebase-runtime but when i press alt-f2 and type it in
<stephdg> nothing happens
<James147> stephdg: no package available? I have it on my system... have you run "sudo apt-get update" first? .. but either way it should already be installed
<stephdg> James147, its on a ubuntu system, with gnome
<James147> stephdg: the package should still exist then...
<stephdg> ok :-) i will look more later thanks James147
<pulaski> Hi, can someone suggest a channel whee I can get a recommendation for a software package from a repository that helps print CD jewelbox labels?
<Suboptimal> what do i gain by using the loop option in (mount -o loop), when mounting an iso?
<Lars_G> Sorry, but is there any way I can configure akonadi to diaf silently? it pops windows with a crash every 10 seconds sometimes
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<DarkriftX> does anyone know of a package manager that will constantly check for updates without crashing every few days liek the built in kde one?
<gr8m8> you can use apt in the konsole
<gr8m8> or synaptic from ubuntu
<fernando> que onda
<fernando> no hya nadie
<DarkriftX> gr8m8: but do either of these sit in the tray and check for updates at regular intervals?
<DarkriftX> i dont want to have to apt-get update && apt-get upgrade every day
<DarkriftX> yes.... i could write a cron job but im looking for something for kde
<gr8m8> synaptic might be able to do that - I haven't used it in ages
<muesli> DarkriftX: did you file a bug report yet?
<DarkriftX> others have
<DarkriftX> i found my bug already filed 1.5 years ago
<DarkriftX> maybe a little less but close
<fernando> hello
<DarkriftX> there are tons of ppl who have the same issue with it (i think its kpackageit or something)
<muesli> DarkriftX: kubuntu 10.10?
<DarkriftX> 10.04 still
<DarkriftX> havent updated yet
<muesli> might be worth it, haven't experienced any crashes with 10.10
<DarkriftX> did you have the problem with 10.04?
<DarkriftX> it works fine, but after a few days it just stops working. i dont remember exactly what the problem is but it just never stays working for more than a week
<fernando> SOY NUEVO CON EL UBUNTU
<fernando> ATUDA
<fernando> AYUDA
<muesli> let's put it that way, since 10.10 i actually the gui package manager; -)
<DarkriftX> i c
<DarkriftX> i just hate rebooting lol
<DarkriftX> i keep so much crap running 24/7 that a reboot is an hour long job
<fernando> UNA PERSONA QUE SEPA ABLAR ESPAÑOL
<DarkriftX> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fernando> hola
<DarkriftX> no habla espanol
<fernando> yo si
<fernando> pero ingles no jaja
<DarkriftX> !es
<fernando> apenas estoy calando el ubuntu
<DarkriftX> <ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DarkriftX> erm.... dist-upgrade didnt work :S
<DarkriftX> hope my sources arent all screwed up
<moskov> soktugum kubuntusu xp nin yanına kuramadı kendini ya
<moskov> illaki silecek tüm diski
<gr8m8> moskov: in english pls or tell us your country :)
<moskov> hassiktir la ezo
<moskov> kubuntu
<moskov> it doesnt install itself near xp
<gr8m8> dual boot?
<moskov> hee
<gr8m8> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<moskov> ohoo
<moskov> i cant read them
<gr8m8> which country are you from there might be a channel
<moskov> siktir et saol haci
<moskov> thnks falan
<gr8m8> that means nothing to me sorry
<moskov> i made a bootable usb pen drive
<moskov> image it a kubuntu 10.10
<moskov> i reboot from usb
<moskov> its working great but i doesnt have a choose "install near other operations system" bla bla
<moskov> option not choose
<moskov> sokim ingilizceme
<moskov> ne o lan 2 link verdin sktridin gittin ortalıktan
<Lord_Drachenblut> evening maco
<radi> guys, where to get the unstable version of kde for 11.04 ?
<radi> i have kubuntu and updated from 10.10 to 11.04, but can i do more ?
<gr8m8> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011 - Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1 - Natty is unstable and is not intended for production systems.
<radi> oh
#kubuntu 2010-12-17
<ner0x> Any good packages for scheduling projects?
<raul_> hi
<raul_> amazing party...
<FloridaGuy> what room do i go to for kubuntu 11.04
<tsimpson> FloridaGuy: #ubuntu+1
<FloridaGuy> thanks...already got it
<FloridaGuy> panel icons not working
<fernando> que odas
<fernando>  bj
<weecol> hi
<kebomix>  i cant run any PyQT application on kubuntu 10.10, i get this message http://pastebin.ca/2021841  , any solution ?
<gr8m8> kebomix: in konsole what does   echo $DISPLAY   return?
<kebomix> gr8m8:            :0.0
<frogonwheels> kebomix: you in a root shell (su)  -  presumably you're in Konsole?
<kebomix> yes
<frogonwheels> to the root shell qq as well?
<kebomix> frogonwheels: huh ?
<frogonwheels> kebomix: are you in a root shell? or just a normal user shell?
<kebomix> frogonwheels:  root sheel
<kebomix> shell*
<frogonwheels> kebomix: ok.. log into a normal shell and use sudo -s   to get a root shell
<frogonwheels> does that work better now?
<kebomix> frogonwheels:  root@ahmed:~# echo $DISPLAY
<kebomix> :0.0
<frogonwheels> try running the pyqt app
<frogonwheels> or any x11 app should do
<kebomix> frogonwheels: worked ! , i tried many time before !
<frogonwheels> kebomix: ok.. the problem is with a direct shell (which is often a su shell), there is no X11 cookie stuff set up from the env..
<frogonwheels> kebomix: thefore despite your $DISPLAY being set correctly, you don't have the correct cookie to access the display. (regardless of being root, remember that X11 is first and formost a protocol)
<kebomix> frogonwheels: aha, thanks very much :)
<frogonwheels> kebomix: echo ${XDG_SESSION_COOKIE}    <-- think you'll find this is the one
<frogonwheels> kebomix: I remember the days before cookies .. they were fun..
<kebomix> :D :D
<frogonwheels> kebomix: you could telnet in to a machine and run stuff on their screen.. most amusing
<frogonwheels> kebomix: xroaches, xmelt
<frogonwheels> kebomix: one of my friends made an app that let him do freehand drawing on somebody else's screen :)
<kebomix> frogonwheels:  really !
<frogonwheels> he would write  "Let Me Out!"  in reverse and stuff like that..
<kebomix> frogonwheels:  that's funny :D
<frogonwheels> kebomix: so yeah -session cookies are important :)
<kebomix> :D
<frogonwheels> kebomix: there's a program called sux that is su with x.  these days though, sudo does it.  (used to have to type  sudo sux)
<kebomix> frogonwheels: sudo sux :D true
<missingno> anyone here?
<frogonwheels> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racines> how big of a USB would I need to install Ubuntu onto it?
<tsimpson> racines: probably 2GB+ for a GUI install
<racines> Darnit
<andrewh192> my usb install is on a 1GB
<racines> wow
<andrewh192> and its Kubuntu 10.10
<racines> really?
<andrewh192> yeah
<racines> install or live?
<andrewh192> not sure
<racines> o_o
<racines> not sure? lol
<andrewh192> not really sure which means what
<racines> well did you install it or are you just using live?
<andrewh192> it boots from the usb drive
<andrewh192> and starts the install
<andrewh192> not really sure how much stuff is on the usb though
<racines> I just tried to install PCLinuxOS onto my 2GB USB and it said the USB wasn't large enough
<andrewh192> prolly mostly gets it from the net
<tsimpson> you can run the live CD in "persistent" mode from a USB stick, where the live CD boost, but you can save files/settings etc
<racines> But how?
<tsimpson> or you can do a "real" install on the USB stick/drive, like a normal HDD
<racines> yeah I know
<racines> I tried
<racines> well I didn't use kubuntu, I tried with PCLinuxOS
<tsimpson> !persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<racines> however it said it needed more space on my 2GB USB
<andrewh192> tsimpson: you talking about running a partition of ur hard drive on ubuntu
<andrewh192> directly erasing the whole hard drive and have only one main partition
<andrewh192> that what ur talking about tsimpson
<tsimpson> andrewh192: no, running the LiveCD image from a USB drive and having the ability to save data on the drive
<andrewh192> oh
<racines> Tsimpson, isn't live/persistent mode technically......slower?
<tsimpson> indeed
<andrewh192> yeah
<racines> I thought if I installed it onto my USB it would be faster, however I don't even have enough space =/
<andrewh192> i know what ur talking about now
<racines> 2GB USB
<tsimpson> it will be faster than running from CD, but slower than a HDD install
<andrewh192> ur saying instead of installing it on ur computer, period, u would sttrictly use it off of the usb drive
<tsimpson> and slower than a "real" install on USB too
<andrewh192> i am confused
<andrewh192> well sorta anyway
<andrewh192> i think i know whaat ur talking about
<racines> Well basically I want to know if there is a way I can install Kubuntu 10.10 onto my USB and load it from anywhere that allows bootable USBs?
<racines> without using live/persistence, because thats slow
<mokush> racines: well just use unbootin, and don't enable persistance
<racines> Well no. I want the ability to save my work.
<tsimpson> make sure you delete any partitions on your USB drive, if you have more than 1
<racines> Oh hm
<racines> It's a 2GB USB
<racines> would it be able to install kubuntu?
<tsimpson> sometimes a 2GB USB drive isn't 2GB
<tsimpson> check exactly how large the drive is, "sudo fdisk -l" should tell you
<racines> linux says its 2048MB o_o
<racines> so I'm guessing a 2GB USB isn't big enough =/
<tsimpson> try with Ubuntu or Kubuntu, 2GB should be enough for a full install
<tsimpson> if not, try a server install and add GUI parts later
<racines> well
<racines> I didn't use kubuntu, I tried PCLinuxOS and it wasn't big enough
<racines> I was just worried kubuntu may not work
<tsimpson> all the documentation I find says 2GB should be enough
<tsimpson> (for Ubuntu and Kubuntu)
<racines> okay
<racines> omg
<racines> idk what happened but I formatted my USB and now it has 1.64GB instead of 1.9GB
<racines> o_o
<tsimpson> just clear the partition table, something like "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb", "o", then "w" (if /dev/sdb is the USB disk)
<racines> okay thanks
<tsimpson> "o" creates a new empty partition table, "w" writes it out
<tsimpson> then you can let the installer create the partitions after
<racines> fdisk doesnt seem to have parameters "o" or "w"
<racines> also when I plug in my USB there are two things, "sdb2" and "sdb5" ....Hmm
<tsimpson> first run "sudo fdisk /dev/whatever.."
<tsimpson> then type o (enter)
<tsimpson> then w (enter)
<tsimpson> then q
<racines> "sdb2" -> "Extended" , "sdb5" -> "Linux swap / Solaris"
<tsimpson> it's menu driven
<racines> I'm guessing I do it to both sdb2 and sdb5?
<tsimpson> no, on the disk, not the partition (/dev/sdb)
<racines> there is no sdb, I think sdb1 is my hard drive (laptop HDD), and sdb2 and sdb5 is my USB
<tsimpson> after you write (w), you should notice /dev/sdb2 and /dev/sdb5 disappear
<tsimpson> /dev/sda would be the HDD
<racines> Oh hm
<racines> so...........just......sdb?
<racines> I hope it doesn't erase anything on my laptop HDD =/
<tsimpson> there should be a /dev/sdb, that's the "disk" as linux sees it
<tsimpson> if you want to make sure, remove the USB drive and /dev/sdb should disappear
<racines> screw it, I'll just use gparted
<tsimpson> really "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb", "o", "w", "q", is much quicker ;)
<racines> its not working
<tsimpson> you'll want to make sure nothing on the disk is mounted, gparted will fail too in that case
<racines> "WARNING: DOS-compatible mode is deprecated. It's strongly recommended to switch off the mode (command 'c') and change display units to sectors (command 'u')
<racines> "
<tsimpson> just ignore that stuff, it's only a warning
<racines> That error is given after the following command: "sudo fdisk /dev/sdb"
<tsimpson> warning != error
<racines> yeah but
<tsimpson> but nothing! ;)
<tsimpson> it really doesn't matter if it's a DOS partition table or not, Grub will handle it just fine
<racines> when I do "o": "Warning: invalid flag 0x0000 of partition table 5 will be corrected by w(rite)"
<racines> I'm guessing I do "w" now?
<tsimpson> yep
<racines> now o?
<tsimpson> type "p" and see what's there
<tsimpson> (p prints the partition table)
<tsimpson> it should list no partitions
<racines> okay
<racines> so I should be able to do a fresh install?
<tsimpson> yeah
<tsimpson> when it comes to selecting where to install, you just choose the USB drive, and make sure you also install Grub to the USB drive
<tsimpson> you may have to click some "Advanced" button or something
<tsimpson> been a while since I did a fresh install
<racines> I've searched before about GRUB but never really got a straight forward answer. Do you have a noob answer to the question: "What is GRUB?"
<racines> lol
<tsimpson> GRUB = Grand Unified Boot Loader
<tsimpson> -> GRand
<tsimpson> it does one of 2 things
<tsimpson> it either loads the kernel and tells is where the root filesystem is, or loads another boot loader (eg the windows boot loader), which does its own thing
<racines> oh okay
<racines> Oh wow, the Kubuntu installer isn't showing my USB as an option
<racines> only shows my laptop's HDD, hm
<racines> Well, instead of the default option: "Install alongside other operating systems", I chose "Specify partitions manually (advanced)"
<racines> and now I clicked on my USB on the partition table (now called: /dev/sdc)
<racines> chose: /dev/sdc as my Boot Loader
<racines> and got this error:
<racines> "No rot file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu"
<racines> root*
<tsimpson> you need to create some partitions first
<tsimpson> you need a / (root) and a swap, you may also want a separate /home
<tsimpson> I'd suggest ext3 for both / and /home
<racines> so......Ext3 journaling file system ?
<tsimpson> or ext4 if it's there, apparently ext4 is even less error prone
<tsimpson> yeah
<racines> Mount point: /, then do it again except this time make the mount point: "/home" ?
<tsimpson> yep
<racines> or do I just need one that has the mount point as: "/"
<racines> hm okay
<tsimpson> you only _need_ /, but /home is recommended
<tsimpson> /home will be where you save all your files, / will be for system files (like programs and stuff)
<racines> ...omg....the "Add" button is greyed out
<tsimpson> you'll need to make sure you don't assign / all the available space ;)
<racines> oh
<tsimpson> and save about 500MB-1GB for swap
<racines> it doesn't give me the option to edit storage....
<tsimpson> just delete the partition you made, nothing has been written to disk yet
<racines> okay back to square one, /dev/sdc now has a partition known as: "free space"
<racines> Ah okay
<racines> so about 500MB for swap, rest for /home (ext3) ?
<tsimpson> save some for /
<racines> ugh i'm confused
<tsimpson> you should have / first, then /home, then swap at the end of the disk
<tsimpson> or, just have one big /, then swap at the end (simpler)
<racines> hm so I just have to make sure I have at least 500MB left for swap?
<tsimpson> yes
<racines> Was I supposed to set / and /home to the beginning, and swap area to the end yes?
<racines> I also made them all "logical" partitions...is this okay too?
<tsimpson> that's fine
<racines> is swap necessary? I tried installing and it said I needed 2.1GB on the "/" partition uh oh
<tsimpson> technically is not, but recommended
<racines> Darn.....I guess you can't do it on a 2.00GB USB
<racines> says it needs 2.1, though it gives me the option to continue, says it may error...
<tsimpson> I guess you can try a server install, and then add some GUI parts, but it's messy
<racines> Well I went ahead and hit continue anyways
<racines> =/
<racines> Well whether it installs or not, let's assume it does, and then I get another USB with more storage, will I be able to migrate my saved work from my 2GIG to the large USB?
<racines> or is not possible?
<racines> and by that I mean, migrate the entire installation alongside my saved work
<tsimpson> not easily, you'd need to backup or just install to the new disk and copy files over
<tsimpson> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tsimpson> maybe some of those links will help
<tsimpson> (the issue is that the size of the disk changes, so you can't just replicate the disk and write it to another)
<racines> Ah okay
<racines> Well darn I got an error
<racines> Oh well I'll just have to buy a new USB
<racines> Thanks so much for all the help
<tsimpson> no problem :)
<mokush> is there a way to make kubuntu stop asking for the root password when automounting ntfs drives?
<rysiek|pl_> hi ho
<Decorian> hi
<rysiek|pl_> guys, I added the Kubuntu Beta PPA and aptitude upgrade gives me this: http://wklej.org/id/439538/
<rysiek|pl_> a whole bunch of unmet deps and generally looks like a SNAFU
<rysiek|pl_> aaaanybody?
<yofel> rysiek|pl: iirc {b} stands for 'broken', can you first try apt-get install -f and then try aptitude full-upgrade again?
<rysiek|pl> yofel: apt-get install -f does nothing here; nothing was actually broken, it seems
<rysiek|pl> and full-upgrade gives me exactly the same info
<chiiiiiz> hello!!!
<chiiiiiz> I have a question regarding kdm and Enlightment... any volunteers?
<yofel> well, what's the question? (I don't use enlightment though)
<chiiiiiz> i have installed E17, but it does not appear in the session list at kdm login... I still only have Default, KDE, and Failsafe...
<yofel> chiiiiiz: do you have e17-data installed? Should appear then
<chiiiiiz> I do not know, I am following a howto, that compiles from sources...
<chiiiiiz> I tried to use the standard packages, but with Maverick, I had error messages as for the dependencies, and nothing installed.
<yofel> oh, then make sure you have xsession file like /usr/share/xsessions/enlightenment.desktop (which is part of e17-data in the repos)
<yofel> *have a xsession
<chiiiiiz> I have this file indeed...
<yofel> then I'm not sure what's wrong, as kdm looks for those files to generate the desktop env list
<chiiiiiz> http://pastebin.com/YXhwzbEj
<chiiiiiz> Where can I check that kdm looks in there, and not anywhere else?
<chiiiiiz> is it in the kdmrc file?
<d_ed> have you restarted kdm
<yofel> no idea, all DMs look in /usr/share/xsessions/ usually
<yofel> that file looks like it's from the repository package though
<yofel> rysiek|pl: confirmed here, has something to do with kdepim it seems (same version for kubuntu updates AND beta, which doesn't quite work)
<MaxDamage> Keyboard layouts in Kubuntu 10.10. Why can I not find them?
<MaxDamage> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html | See also !Shortcuts
<rysiek|pl> yofel: thanks; I'll remove the PPA, then
<rysiek|pl> yofel: any idea 1. where should I submit this as a bug? 2. when is there a chance it'll work?
<MaxDamage> There is no Regional & Language in System Settings on Kubuntu 10.10
<MaxDamage> :(
<hay09> hello
<MaxDamage> The keyboard layouts in Kubuntu 10.10 are in System Settings > Input Devices.
<MaxDamage> How can one add information in ubottu?
<yofel> stupid quasselcore :/
<yofel> rysiek|pl: you can switch through the resolutions so aptitude forces and upgrade of kdepim 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 (updates) to 4:4.4.8-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1 (beta) which should work then
<yofel> rysiek|pl: as for the bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+filebug
<rysiek|pl> yofel: quasselcore r0x ;)
<yofel> rysiek|pl: I agree, it's just that mine just hung itself up (after running for 3 weeks :P)
<rysiek|pl> lolz
<yofel> had to SIGKILL it, and the log doesn't tell me anything useful :/
<rysiek|pl> yofel: sooo... it's a bug in packaging, right?
<LogicallyDashing> I'm trying to link my Kopete contacts with the address book entries in Kontact. It seems like Kopete is looking at a different address book than Kontact is, because I'm not seeing any of my Kontact contacts. What do?
<yofel> well, mostly, 4.4.8 was uploaded to updates recently for maverick but depends on 4.5.4 while 4.4.8 from beta depends on 4.5.85, but aptitude thinks removing kde is better than replacing kdepim with the same version from beta
<yofel> apt-get does the same though
<alx_> hi everybody! here's an easy one for you: after drag & drop, kde asks me wheter i want to move or copy. can i set "move" as standard somehow?
<d_ed> alx_: sorta.. press shift when dragging
<ocs>  (ubuntu 10.10) hi. If I edit from scratch "myfile.txt" and after have saved it my pc crashes because of power-supply  loss, after the OS starts again "myfile.txt" becames empty. is there a reason for that? How can I fix that?
<alx_> d_ed yeah i know, but can i set the standard to move so i dont have to press shift?
<d_ed> I dont' think so.
<weecol> hello
<d_ed> alx_: it came up on KDE Brainstorm not that long ago.
<d_ed> got shot down pretty quickly by the vast majority how prefer to have it ask if in doubt (it's one of my fave features too)
<alx_> hmm too bad.. when i drag & drop files i am not in doubt^^
<d_ed> heh, I spend too long copying from webservers and CDs and such.
<d_ed> anyway, not going to have an argument over whose personal preference is more correct.
<d_ed> ocs: what were you saving to? your hard drive?
<d_ed> !ask | weecol
<ubottu> weecol: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alx_> d_ed sure, arguing over personal preference is stupid ;D as i said, was just wondering if i can have a global setting on that, as i am used to being able to set everything to my taste in kde ;D thanks anyway^^
<weecol> is idling ok
<weecol> !idle
<yofel> rysiek|pl: fix underway, now we need to wait for launchpad to process it
<ocs> d_ed: hard drive
<d_ed> weecol: haha, ok.
<ocs> d_ed: it seems that this problem is associated to ext4
<d_ed> I can't think of any sensible cause then.
<yofel> ocs: the file system kept the file in disk cache (ext4 for a few minutes) before actually writing it to disk and only writes the file metadata immediately
<yofel> so if you have a crash immediatly after writing the file any didn't sync the disk before that you'll end up with an empty file
<yofel> s/any/and/
<ocs> yofel: good. is there a wat to force sync the cache for a particular file?
<ocs> after I have written it
<yofel> well, from the commandline there's the 'sync' command which will simply sync all disks, or use an editor that uses fsync() on the file after writing it
<yofel> (now don't ask me which one does that, I only know that vim does)
<ocs> yofel: is sync automatically invoked after boot?
<yofel> ocs: ok, short explenation: the file system keeps files in the cache before writing them so it can write more files in one go instead of writing to the disk all the time, so files are synced to the disk after a while, when you sync the disks manually or when you unmount the drive (on shutdown for example)
<ocs> thanks yofel
<alx_> cya
<rysiek|pl> yofel: awesome! so, a few days and we're there?
<jemadux> i have kde in other distro ... i dont now how to make format a usb flash drive
<tuv0k> jemadux: why not ask in that distro's channel?
<jemadux> darthanubis: hmm ... cuz both have KDE ?
<alx_> hey there! another basic thing: how can i disable changing windows by scrolling on task manager? it happens very often on my touchpad when i dont want it..
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i have a bluetooth device in the list of configured devices of KDE bluetooth applet which i cannot erase by clicking on the 'Remove' button. I am sure there is a file that the list of configured bluetooth devices are stored. Does anybody know where that is so that i can remove the unknown device by hand?
<Peace-> naftilos76: mmm
<Peace-> naftilos76: wait a second
<mfraz74> have a look in /var/lib/bluetooth/
<Peace-> naftilos76: try to rename $HOME/.kde/share/config/kbluetoothrc
<alx_> erm, Peace- , mfraz74, do you know how to disable changing windows by scrolling on taskmanager?
<Peace-> alx_: eh?
<Peace-> explain better
<mfraz74> alx_: what do you mean by task manager?
<alx_> the list of open windows in the taskbar
<alx_> sorry
<alx_> you know, by default scrolling on it changes windows
<mfraz74>  never knew you could do that!
<alx_> but with my touchpad this happens accidntally all the time^^
<Peace-> maybe in the settings
<Peace-> maybe
<Peace-> i didn't try
<alx_> yeh, thats the thing.. i dont know where to find the setting.. its not under mouse, nor in changing windows, nor in settings for the task manager
<mfraz74> i can't seem to find a setting for that either
<mfraz74> even tried oxygen-settings
<zegenie_> alx_: despite this being kde, there might possibly....*gasp* ....not be a setting for it...
<zegenie_> :)
<alx_> ok, thanks^^
<naftilos76> mfraz74: that was the action to take but unfortunatelly i found in /var/lib/bluetooth/ one dir named as one of the devices listed in configured devices of kde bluetooth! where the hell does the other come from!
<alx_> bye
<mfraz74> naftilos76: I've no idea, sorry
<naftilos76> mfraz74: np
<ahox_> Hi, how do I tell the kde speller to ignore case? Or at least accept upper-case words when at the start of a sentence?
<ahox_> AFAIR kde uses aspell, however, it seems to ignore my ~/.aspell.conf file
<IppatsuMan> Aloha
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<peace_> BluesKaj: HEY
<peace_> :) sorrycaps
<christin> moin, kennt sich hier wer mit mpd und ncmpc aus?
<Peace-> christin: english...
<Peace-> !de ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Peace-> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<christin> ok, thx
<ner0x> Any task managers for kubuntu?
<ner0x> Just a simple "todo" and check when it's done will be fine.
<Peace-> ner0x: ?
<Peace-> system monitor?
<ner0x> Peace-: More like a "todo" list.
<Peace-> what do you mean ?
<Peace-> i can't get the problem
<Peace-> or what you would have
<BloodyRain2k> hi, I somehow can't connect to wireless networks anymore over the icon in the tray bar, the one with the lan port and the cable. A week ago I could connect to networks with it when i clicked one of the listed ones there, and even auto connecting worked. Now nothing works, no auto connecting, nothing happens when I click a network in the list, it only lists networks in range and thats it. My...
<BloodyRain2k> ...cards do still work as I can still use aircrack so it can't be the cards. Maybe I somehow wrecked a setting somewhere, could anyone help me to fix that please?
<Peace-> BloodyRain2k: iwconfig
<BloodyRain2k> well that doesn't help me that much as I don't know what to do with it, I tried to set a cards essid to my networks name but nothing happened though
<Peace-> BloodyRain2k: give me the output man...
<BloodyRain2k> IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<BloodyRain2k> meh
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BloodyRain2k> Mode: Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power) 20 dBm
<BloodyRain2k> Retry   long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<BloodyRain2k> Encryption key:off   Power Management:off  <-- 3 times, all 3 cards show the same
<Peace-> !paste | bomber
<ubottu> bomber: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Peace-> !paste | BloodyRain2k
<ubottu> BloodyRain2k: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ner0x> Peace-: Meaning I'd like an application that keeps a list of the things I need to do, and I can check them off one at a time when they are completed.
<BloodyRain2k> Peace-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/544928/
<shannon_> hello
<shannon_> I'm really new to linux and I just want to make a file that executes a single command in console and stays open in the console that I can link to on the desktop
<James147> shannon_: right click kmenu > Edit menu (or run "kmenueidt")  from there you can add an entry to the menu to execute the program you want, and tell it to run in a terminal
<James147> shannon_: it will att it to the menu, but then you can drag it to the desktop or panel if you want
<shannon_> okay thanks
<shannon_> whoops I accidently delete terminal from the kmenu, o gosh how do I put it back
<shannon_> restored to default that did it
<shannon_> how do I give it an icon?
<DarthFrog> shannon_:  I'd try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall konsole
<shannon_> oh I got terminal I just added my program to the menu
<shannon_> and it doesnt have an icon
<shannon_> its wvdial
<DarthFrog> Are you using kmenuedit?
<shannon_> yes
<DarthFrog> Create a program launcher script for wvdial, give that script an icon and add it to the menu.
<shannon_> how do I do that? is it anything like writing a bat file for dos?
<DarthFrog> It could be.  Or you could just right-click on the Desktop, and select "Create New.."
<shannon_> it has "new widget"
<DarthFrog> Link to application.
<DarthFrog> That will create a .desktop file in ~/Desktop.  You can then move that file anwhere to get it off your desktop.  Then use kmenuedit to add it to your menu.
<shannon_> ah I have a link to it now. but it has a question mark for an icon
<DarthFrog> Click on that question mark and select an icon for it.
<DarthFrog> Hmm, it's changed.  Clicking on the icon does nothing.  Instead, click on the wrench icon on the right side, then click on the icon in the configuration panel that pops up.
<skysrb> jel ima neki srbin ovde
<barbadillo> berlusca merda
<shannon_> how do I get a program link to run as sudo
<shannon_> or prompt me for a password for it
<skreech_> put kdesudo in front of it?
<shannon_> infront of what? I'm running it off the desktop
<skreech_> the command
<shannon_> wow I'm stupid
<shannon_> thanks
<kdefreak> I heard changes are coming
<kdefreak> no X anymore
<kdefreak> does that regard kubuntu as well?
<kdefreak> ubuntu is planning to move to redhat's thing
<DarthFrog> kdefreak: Yes, it will apply to kubuntu, I imagine.  The graphical display will be Wayland, not X, going forward.  But not to worry, it won't be ready for primetime for a year or so.
<DarthFrog> !wayland
<DarthFrog> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wayland_(display_server)
<kdefreak> DarthFrog: fantastic, thank you! <3
<DarthFrog> You're welcome.
<kdefreak> I assumed that
<kdefreak> :D
<DarthFrog> I find that things that go without saying, are better said. :-)
<blackflag> Hello all, Ineed for bandwidth testing a 100kb file. ow to create one? Can someone help?
<kdefreak> blackflag: I doubt anyone would give you that much bandwidth for free
<kdefreak> blackflag: http://solidfiles.com
<skafti> http://www.y3.com/games/3114/Drift_n_Burn_365
<skafti> how do i open this link ?
<joshy> heh
<joshy> my "applet" for messaging disappeared. How i get it back? (Applet for kopete / kmail ...)
<joshy> <aseigo> joshy: if it was in the system tray area, then open up the system tray configuration (right click on it is the swiftest way, though in 4.6 you can also get to it via the toolbox) and there's a page listing applets you can show in it
<progre55> hi guys. on my kde, when I log in, the desktop effects are suspended, and when I want to resume them, it says "they have been suspended by another application, you can resume using alt+shit+f12" but still nothing happens. any suggestions, please?
<James147> progre55: try going to System Settings > Desktop Effects and resuming them there (or seeing what it says)
<progre55> James147: tried that already, and kmix says "couldnt resume: blur, etc, etc" pretty much all the settings
<progre55> oh I mean, kwin
<James147> progre55:  you could try it on a new user, see if you get the same problem... that will tell you if it s a problem with your config files
<progre55> damn, do I need to add a user now? =)
<James147> progre55: "sudo adduser USERNAME" will do that... but its the safest way to test a clean config (you could rename .kde, but that isent as safe)
<progre55> yeah I know how to add a user =) will do that now..
<progre55> James147: so, with the new user, it says: Failed to activate DE using the given conf options. check your X conf. etc"
<jado> hi, notifications are bugged: they appear at random places and the content is not clear :( is there a way to fix that? i'm on kde4.5.
<jado> 4
<progre55> James147: fixed it =) played around with xorg.conf and added fglrx as device driver )
<joshy> anybody have experiences with rosegarden and external midi keyboard?
<MaDxCrEaM> ok, posted in ubuntu channel, maybe should post here since a kubuntu question
<MaDxCrEaM> I have my ntfs drives automounted in kubuntu using the removable devices when booting, but it asks for password for each drive. A way to enter my password somewhere so it does it automatically without my needing to enter password?
<James147> MaDxCrEaM: not very fimilar with the way kde auto mounts things... but as a work around you could mount it at boot by adding an entry to /etc/fstab (I would recoment using the ntfs-config util for doing this)
<MaDxCrEaM> thanks will try that James147
<MaDxCrEaM> just need to install ntfs-config package?
<James147> MaDxCrEaM: yes, then run "ntfs-config"
<MaDxCrEaM> as user or root James147
<pepelopolus> hello people!
<pepelopolus> someone knows how to configure ICQ for Konversation?
<James147> MaDxCrEaM: as root (as it needs to edit /etc/fstab)
<MaDxCrEaM> thanks James147 , going to log out and log in to see if it works
<James147> MaDxCrEaM: that wont work
<MaDxCrEaM> reboot?
<James147> MaDxCrEaM: run "sudo mount -a"
<James147> that will mount it now, otherwise it will get mounted at boot (not login)
<MaDxCrEaM> they are mounted already, how to unmount them
<MaDxCrEaM> nevermind, unmounted them
<dac> join @ ubuntu
<James147> MaDxCrEaM: "sudo umount /path/to/mount/point" or "sudo umount /dev/sdXY" (not, umount not unmount)
<James147> note ^^
<MaDxCrEaM> ok, worked thanks
<Dragoneye> huhu
<Lugia010719d1> Hi
<Lugia010719d1> How can i change my root and user password in kubuntu?
<James147> Lugia010719d1: you should not set a root password (instead you should just use sudo)... you can change your password by system settings > Account details (or anyone password in System settings > User Managment)   or in a terminal by executing "passwd"
<Lugia010719d1> thanks a lot :)
<harolddo1g> Lugia01079d1> http://www.netadmintools.com/art512.html
<harolddo1g> you set a root password in kubuntu it's just not meant for logging in
<James147> harolddo1g: he left... also, you are advised not to set a root password in kubuntu
<harolddo1g> I realize what you are advise not to do but that's not what he asked
<harolddo1g> the ability to do what he wanted to do is there for a reason.
<James147> harolddo1g: yes, :) I just wanted to advise him before telling him how...
<HmpfCBR> Does anybody know what alsa-source and alsa-sink do? They show up in powertop as the two top reasons for cpu wakeups. Can not find them in the process list.
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> is there a sound recorder for kde ?
<pepelopolus> need to configure Konversation for ICQ. Someone knows how?
<dereine> pepelopolus: why not use kopete?
<pepelopolus> Ok dereine, thanks!
#kubuntu 2010-12-18
<castro> buenas noches
<skreech_> HOla
<Bulma> Anyone close to Akonadi?
<Bulma>  Have they moved the mail sending out kmail into akonadi?
<Torch> Bulma: i have nothing to do at all with kmail or akonadi devel but i doubt it
<Bulma> My friend on trunk couldn't send e-mails for two days till he enabled mail dispatcher in Akonadi
<Torch> Bulma: well if he's running trunk as his main desktop i assume he knows what he's doing
<Bulma> Yeah just thought it strange that a Akonadi option would block sending mail from the PIM
<Bulma> Torch: Assumptions aren't as good an idea as people think :)
<Torch> Bulma: i agree, but i'm not really that knowledgable on this subject ;-)
<one> I've been trying to find the solution for a couple of hours, for some reason KDE file manager and applications won't show my raid arrays harddrives, but Gnome does, I have both installed any idea what is going on?
<one> KDE blows.
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<robertzaccour>  i noticed in gnome for my gpu to perform well recording my desktop i had to disable visual effects. does kwin have the same pitfalls as compiz with screencasting?
<jdcnyc> hjkl
<jdcnyc> Just recently, Kubuntu no longer plays DVDs. The file manager notes the media and prompts what to do with it. But, I cannot rip nor play the same DVDs owith VLC, Totem or Dragon Player. Any ideas?
<will> Excuse me, is it possible to still recieve updates for classic distros such as 8.10?
<gr8m8> it depends if they are end of life or not
<gr8m8> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> jdcnyc: do you have the proper codecs?
<valorie> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valorie> stupid, but not Kub's fault
<will> That sucks.
<will> Thank you for teh info.
<will> I guess i will reinstall with 10.10 then.
<will> I already had to uninstall 10.04 due to the update corrupting my bootup.
<will> Does 10.10 have this same issue?
<gr8m8> it shouldn't do will
<will> Ok, i will go uninstall 8.10 then. *tears*
<will> Newer distros run horrible for me, i have an Intel 950 GMA chipset, so it runs best with 8.10 and below.
<will> Is EXA and XAA available in 10.10?
<gr8m8> will: there are some kernel line options that help that gpu work better
<will> Ok, i will install 10.10 and come back afterwards.
<gr8m8> luck
<will> Thank you again.
<zaapiel> hello
<zaapiel> my kernel was updated and the nvidia blob was not updated, anyway to rebuild all kernel modules?
<jdcnyc> Since I played and ripped a lot of DVDs before, I must have the codecs. Here is the error I get when trying to play a DVD I already ripped: VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<valorie> ok, did you check the log?
<gr8m8> don't you have to mount /dev/sr0 somewhere first?
<jdcnyc> I've checked the logs and found nothing. If the DVD is not mounted, then the file manager should not find it and tell me my options. The system notes the DVD, but the programs cannot find the media.
<pswzzhangy> ?
<pswzzhangy> hi
<xieyi> Hi, I am a linux newbie. I want to ask some simple question about kubuntu 10.10.
<xieyi> I installed proftpd and find a new user "ftp" emerges in the home directory. I am wondering what is the relationship between the new created ftp user and proftpd. Should I change to ftp user to configure proftpd? What is the default password of the ftp user?
<cfraz89> hi xieyi, im guessing the ftp user is a sandboxed user that proftpd uses when someone logs in to access files
<cfraz89> i doubt you have to use that user yourself
<cfraz89> so when someone logs into proftpd server to download a certain file, it actually uses the ftp user locally
<xieyi> Oh, I see. Is the access password is same as some user's?
<xieyi> I mean the password to the ftp.
<cfraz89> umm have no idea what ftp's password would be, but it would only matter to proftpd
<cfraz89> as in local "ftp" user
<cfraz89> but dont think there's anything you can do by logging into it yourself
<xieyi> thanks, I'll search for the configuration of proftpd
<cfraz89> np
<cfraz89> first guess is /etc/proftpd folder :D
<anger> Hi!
<anger> I'm trying to test kubuntus netbook version
<anger> Just didn't quite understand how can I switch default kde to netbook version
<anger> nevermind, found it from the settings
<freedom> hello everone
<Peace-> hi
<freedom> what is this
<Peace-> what freedom?
<andy_> hello??
<andy_> anyone there?
<James147> andy_: there are :)
<andy_> anyone can tell me how to extract youtube video clips?
<amichair> andy_: install the youtube-dl app
<andy_> i did try..
<andy_> but when i typed in the command...somehow there's an error
<amichair> andy_: maybe there were youtube site changes that broke it. I see they have a release from a week ago, which isn't in the repositories yet
<andrey__> всем привет
<amichair> andrey__: you can try downloading it straight from the source (it's just a single python script if I remember correctly)
<amichair> !ru | andrey__
<ubottu> andrey__: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<andrey__> What what?
<andrey__> okey thak you
<andrey__> but
<amichair> andrey__: sorry, that was for andy_ :-)
<andrey__> i'm understand English)
<amichair> andrey__: if you have a question, go ahead and ask - if someone knows the answer, they'll reply
<andrey__> oh
<andrey__> i am download pIRC client)
<andrey__> Help me please
<andrey__> i have joinid from #ubuntu-ru channel but put-line write me message
<andrey__> #ubuntu-ru: Cannot join channel (+b) - you are banned
 * Torch notes #ubuntu-ru has quite the extensive ban list.
<andrey__> how speak Russian
<andrey__> ?
<andrey__> why*
<petrkopta> hello, i am new to irc, can anyone please advise me how to get to http://en.irc2go.com chats using quassel IRC ?
<rork> petrkopta: you can add networks under "File > Networks > Configure Networks > add", many of the networks are preconfigured and you only have to select them. You can join channels with the `/join #channelname` command
<petrkopta> rork: thank you, i got it. thanks : )
<rork> you're welcome, hf
<ignerious> hello
<Newbee> hello
<ignerious> i am new to kubuntu
<Newbee> I have a strange problem
<Newbee> since my kubuntu crashed, I cannot enable compositing anymore. Does anyone have a idea, what I can do about it?
<ignerious> i am having a problem can you fix it
<ignerious> can the boot screen of kubuntu be customised
<ignerious> please tell
<rork> ignerious: which screen do you mean exactly? Where you can login? Before or after that one? All can be customised
<ignerious> the boot splash screen
<rork> ignerious: this one: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_s1OLFTHL8Og/TCStFp7efeI/AAAAAAAAAbA/aoJ0WgSl76k/s320/kubuntu_plymouth_splash.png
<ignerious> yes
<rork> ignerious: it's called plymouth on 10.04 and later versions and it's the only one I don't know how to customize, hang on, I'll have a look
<rork> !plymouth | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<rork> but I think you'd prefer something graphical
<rork> ignerious: you can have a go via the commandline with this tutorial: http://laptopny.us/ubuntu-tips/changecustom-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04-splashxsplashplymouth or try it with plymouth manager which you'll have to install: http://plymouthmanager.wordpress.com/
<BluesKaj> gawd, plymouth is just window dressing..why be so concerned , if it works just have some patience it'll be over soon :)
<rork> didn't work here for months tbh, never bothered to fix it
<K350> Noticed some changes in konsole after upgrading to 10.10. Now I can't have it in full-screen mode. Can anyone tell me if/how I cna do that now?
<Torch> K350: settings -> full screen mode does not work for you
<Torch> ?
<Abhish> Amarok seriously sucks.
<BluesKaj> K350, open the konsole stretch it to full screen , then right click on the titlebar at the top and choose advanced in the drop down , choose 'special windows settings', there will be 2 options at the top , click position and size and choose the remember option for both.
<BluesKaj> Abhish, yeah never been an amarok fan ...the newest version is just really clunky , very unintuative
<Abhish> BluesKaj That and its glitchy, really glitchy.
<Abhish> I don't understand the hype. Its just bad.
<BloodyRain2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/545133/ <-- my problem ._.
<d_ed> BloodyRain2k: how much fiddilng with aircrack did you do? (honestly)
<d_ed> if you put the wireless card out of 'managed' mode, it won't do a lot of connecting.
<d_ed> K350: settings->full screen mode
<d_ed> the default shortcuts got moved round a bit to make them consistent with other apps
<d_ed> as have the menus it seems.
<Torch> amarok works fine for me. has been for months. not a problem.
<BloodyRain2k> at first everything worked parallel, i was able to let airodump run while being connected to networks and use them, now the only thing left that works is airodump, and yeah I already tried to stop that because I already guessed it maybe blocks but that didn't help either
<d_ed> BloodyRain2k: Ok, here's what I suggest you try to rule out a lot of the options.
<d_ed> install "network-manager-gnome"
<d_ed> remove the applet
<d_ed> then run "nm-applet"
<Abhish> Amarok is just a bit too buggy for me. First i had to change the interface to mini just to pause, hotkeys don't work right... then it refuses to display my music collection... no more. Rythymbox seems the most robust.
<d_ed> if this still fails then you know it's lower down than anything in the KDE stack, which rules out a lot
<BloodyRain2k> ehm, whats an applet? and how do I install that thing without internet?
<d_ed> an applet is the KDE term for the button in your panel.
<d_ed> the one with the wifi logo on it (or not)
<BloodyRain2k> you mean the tray icon?
<d_ed> yeah.
<BloodyRain2k> ok, so I gotta deinstall my network manager and install a newer version, gonna try that then now
<d_ed> you don't have to uninstall it, simply remove it from the panel
<d_ed> as for the lack of network.. erm.. good luck with sorting that out...
<BloodyRain2k> ah not a problem, i download it here and put it over with an usb stick
<ignerious> hello rork
<ignerious> hey rork: after i install plymouth manager it is showing error when i am going to open it
<ignerious> please help the "plymouth manager" is showing error when i am going to start it
<James147> ignerious: you might want to tell us the error
<ignerious> the error it is showing is "[21] out of bounds FMain.?.0"
<ignerious> the error it is showing is "[21] out of bounds FMain.?.0"
<ignerious> hey  James147: please help
<K350> BluesKaj: Thanks a lot for your help with full-screen konsole. Do you know if there's any keybinding to put it in full-screen?
<ignerious> any one please tell me why the plymouth manager is encountering tis error "[21] out of bounds FMain.?.0"
<James147> K350: not for konsole by default, but you can add one in the configure shorcuts menu
<ignerious> it is showing this error graphicaly
<robertzaccour> how do i record my desktop in kde?
<robertzaccour> i'm used to gtk-recordMyDesktop
<James147> robertzaccour: try recorditnow
<BluesKaj> K350, sorry I'm not real familiar the  keybinding options...might be worth looking into tho.
<robertzaccour> James147: doesn't seem to work very well with kwin enabled
<ignerious> please any one help
<robertzaccour> is there a way to get recording the desktop working right with kwin going?
<ignerious> i am having problem with plymouth manager. Please Help
<miro__> moi
<ignerious> please help
<James147> ignerious: no one currently watching knows how to fix your nproblem, i suggest looking on the forums and asking again in about 20-30 mins
<wqapol> Hi there are intermittent netwrok traffic which I can see in the network graph. Where can I see a wathclist of all processes accessing Internet?
<wqapol> And I am sure its none of the 'known' applications. It constantly downloads around 20 kb every 5 seconds.
<apachelogger> wqapol: netstat -t
<wqapol> apachelogger: Thanks, it runs once and outputs a list. Since this unusual acitivity is occuring every 5 seconds, is there a way to constantly monitor all icomin and outgoing connections? instead of running netstat every time
<apachelogger> wqapol: not that I knew out of the top of my head
<apachelogger> surely one could arrange for something like this with iptables
<apachelogger> or you could do low level packet monitoring using wireshark
<wqapol> thanks will try wireshark
<satish_> how to get channel list in irc
<DarthFrog> satish_:  Try "/list"
<apachelogger> mind that freenode got a billion channels and thus /list could take quite a bit
<BluesKaj> does rekonq have toolbar option for bookmarks just below the URL addressbar? I'm not a fan of the sidebar bookmarks bar
<bulldog98> BluesKaj: yes it has
<BluesKaj> bulldog98, ok ,how to ?
<skreech_> satish_: What client are you using?
<BluesKaj> tried dragging , no luck
<bulldog98> BluesKaj: click on the tool icon
<bulldog98> and there should be an option to do that (at least in the developer version it is)
<the-admincrack06> #ubuntu-es
<satish_> how to download files through dcc in irc
<satish_> using quassel
<satish_> how to download files through dcc in irc using quassel
<rork> satish_: I don't think that's possible (at least for Quassel v0.6.1 on Kubuntu 10.04)
<K350> BluesKaj: Ah, I see. well I'll google on it. Thanks again, really appruciated!:-)
<rork> satish_: please ask questions in this channel so other can learn too. You'll have to use another irc client like konversation, pidgin or xchat
<satish_> can u suggest a lightweight irc client?
<Snowhog> satish_: konversation is full featured and doesn't bring in a lot of dependencies.
<Snowhog> satish: konversation is full featured and doesn't bring in a lot of dependencies.
<DarthFrog> Konversation is an excellent IRC client.
<DarthFrog> 'Tis my faavourite. :-)
<satish> thnx
<DarthFrog> I never did feel comfortable using Quassel for some reason.
<satish> which is fastest ubuntu update server
<DarthFrog> The one in your country.
<satish> nope
<DarthFrog> That's the one you should be using though.
<satish> it gives me 2kBps while cz.archive gives me around 10 kBps
<DarthFrog> So why not just do the updates in the background and ignore it?
<satish> i once was able to get above 30KBps on that server but nowadays it has slowed down below 1kBps
<DarthFrog> Let it run overnight.  Update in your sleep! :-)
<satish> he he
<satish> see you later on konversation
<apparle> Hi
<alvarit> irc hispano
<BluesKaj> bulldog98, I'm a bit disappointed in rekonq , the setup is almost as clunky and arcane as konqueror used to be . :(
<BluesKaj> FF is becoming bloated and chrome isn't large monitor friendly
<bulldog98> BluesKaj: hm I expired, that the git version (the version to be 0.7) is much better is usability
<BluesKaj> bulldog98, do you have the git repos url for the newer version
<BluesKaj> ?
<bulldog98> BluesKaj: git clone git://git.kde.org/rekonq
<ice_> ciao a tutti
<ice_> Ho un problema: da sempre con i client msn in linux (ora sto usando emesene) il file transfer con altri utenti è molto lento, non supera mai i 4Kb/s. Come posso fare per far si che il trasferimento vada più veloce? Grazie
<bulldog98> !it| ice_
<ubottu> ice_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ice_> Hi. I have a question. Since I use msn clients in linux (now I'm using emesene) file transfer with other users is slow, never over 4Kb/s. How I can do to make file transfer faster? Thanks
<BloodyRain2k> uhm yeah, got a problem, im trying to install a newer version of the network manager (got no inet on linux) and it wants intltools which wants gettext tools, so I installed this http://www.gnu.org/software/gettext/ but now it said error while loading shared libraries: libgettextsrc-0.18.1.so: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory. I just looked it up on google and found...
<BloodyRain2k> ...this http://fr2.rpmfind.net/linux/rpm2html/search.php?query=libgettextsrc-0.18.1.so but I don't know which to use for my kubuntu >_<
<FloodBotK1> BloodyRain2k: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BloodyRain2k> thats not flooding, its called explaining a problem which as much information as possible and available <_<
<BloodyRain2k> stupid bot
<James147> BloodyRain2k: non of them from the second link... they are all .rpm... you want a .deb
<James147> BloodyRain2k: and whats wrong with the gettext in the repos, its the same version as thoses rpms
<BloodyRain2k> not sure about that XD i barely know how to install tar.gz ones ^^;
<BloodyRain2k> no idea what went wrong
<James147> BloodyRain2k: "sudo apt-get install gettext"
<BloodyRain2k> as I said James, no Inet on the linux machine, so how should that work? oô
<ice_> Since I use msn clients in linux (now I'm using emesene) file transfer with other users is slow, never over 4Kb/s. How I can do to make file transfer faster? Thanks
<James147> BloodyRain2k: o :) then http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/gettext and "sudo dpkg -i <downloaded package>
<Unclemeat> hi
<cba123> How can I set my mouse middle-click button to be "present windows" for kwin?  I'm running Kubuntu Maverick completely updated.
<CyL> Evening folks, trying to decide between 10.10 or 10.04, what is your advice?
<James147> CyL: 10.10... unless you have a good reason that you cannot update in the enxt 3 years
<CyL> James147: just would like something stable... but this is for my personal laptop, so I can upgrade once in a while...
<James147> CyL: havent noticed any majoy instability with 10.10
<James147> CyL: main reason to stay on a LTS is if stability is critical to you or its hard to update often
<CyL> James147: okay, thanks for the advice
<James147> CyL: otherwise its usually best to switch to the next verison a couple weeks to a mounth after its been release
<James147> (to wait for any major issues to get sorted)
<BloodyRain2k> running ./configure for NetworkManager-0.8.2 gives me now this error: checking Linux Wireless Extensions >= 18... no; configure: error: wireless-tools and development headers >= 28pre9 not installed or not functional. But I just installed http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/wireless-tools
<CyL> what are the crypto algorithms used with kubuntu when installing it on a luks encrypted partition?
<James147> BloodyRain2k: you might need libiw-dev
<BloodyRain2k> thx that was it
<BloodyRain2k> installing software on linux with internet is such a pain, always is something missing thats something missing again x_x
<James147> BloodyRain2k: yup
<gr8m8> that's called dependency hell and is why package managers were built
<BloodyRain2k> if I would be able to connect to an accesspoint i wouldn't even have this trouble ^^
<James147> BloodyRain2k: what network card do you have?
<BloodyRain2k> no idea, broadcom intel whatever ieee wlan
<BloodyRain2k> i just know it worked a few weeks ago and still does but my network manager is screwed as it doesn't let me connect to anything anymore, only lists networks
<gr8m8> wicd seems to work ok for some ppl as an alternative
<BloodyRain2k> is that wicd preinstalled in kubuntu gr8m8 ?
<James147> BloodyRain2k: no, and it will uninstall network-manager if you install it
<BloodyRain2k> ok then its no alternative, as I already spent a day on trying to update that one <_<
<BloodyRain2k> btw, if I have a bunch of deb files in one folder and some of them depend on others in these folder and I use "sudo dpkg -i *.deb" will it install the required ones first or just in alphabetical order no matter if some are needed before others?
<James147> BloodyRain2k: afaik *.deb should work
<BloodyRain2k> it would be nice if that package site you gave me would have a link for downloading all needed deb files in one tar :o that would be handy
<Westyvw> i am trying to find a transcoder to make videos for my psp.
<Westyvw> installed arista, error:
<Westyvw> glib.GError: Icon 'gtk-cdrom' not present in theme
<BloodyRain2k> funny, my problem atm is glib too XD
<Westyvw> grrr Canocial and their damn Gnome focus......
<BloodyRain2k> I installed now this because I couldn't find a better glib package there, where does it land so I can make install it? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/glibc-source
<BloodyRain2k> ugh I think I'll give up for today, if anyone could leave me a link to a non-source gthread-2.0, glib-2.0 and gobject-2.0 deb I would appreciate it, good night guys and thanks to all that helped me so far to get further with this ^^
<Sary> Hello! i got an LG E300 from a Family member, with NVIDIA GeForce 8200M G , i tried to boot Kubuntu 10.10 from a USB Stick , but i can't pass to the Desktop LiveCD it gets stuck there like forever .. i tried all those Boot parameters "noapic nolapic | acpi=off | irqpoll | lapic pci=routeirq .. also, there is no Safe mode on the F6 options list.
<Sary> Notice: on those Boot parameters,it gets stuck on *Checking battery state...
<James147> Sary: try passing "vga=771" at boot to enter safe mode (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions)
<James147> or possibally xforcevesa
<xakajk> hola
<kaddi> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<asraniel> hi, i switched on my netbook from the netbook to the desktop plasma workspace. now my kwin border/titles are gone (like in the netbook workspace). how do i get it back
<amichair> asraniel: I had this bug too, I think just closing and reopening the relevant applications updated the borders properly
<asraniel> amichair: indeed! silly me ;) thx!
<stuq> hi all
<stuq> is the filter tab on the information panel in dolphin supposed to be active in 4.6 beta 2?
<stuq> the panel with all the check boxes....
<stuq> mine is greyed out
<drbobb> hello, my amarok is stopping after each song for some reason, i can't find a setting to switch to make it work normal. any hints?
#kubuntu 2010-12-19
<drbobb> frankly if i can't find a fix i'll have to look for another player, cause this makes amarok pretty useless
<James147> drbobb: try it on a new user, if it works as it should there its a config problem
<drbobb> James147: i am on a new user. i just installed kubuntu on a brand new laptop a few days ago
<James147> drbobb: what version of kubuntu and amarok?
<drbobb> James147: current, 10.10
<James147> what version of amarok?
<drbobb> ok so maybe the config got corrupted somehow, though it's only like the second time i'm playing any songs on this machine
<drbobb> 3.4.3/KDE 4.5.4
<drbobb> sorry typo: 2.3.2
<drbobb> i guess nuking amarok's config files should be as good as creating a new user
<James147> drbobb: hmm, same version here... use to have a the same problem ages ago... not sure waht I did to fix it again, probally deleted amaroks configs
<valorie> you might rename, rather than nuking
<djustice> drbobb: you didn't play with the track progression button?
<valorie> so you have access to your stats and such
<djustice> indeed. better to save it and figure out what went wrong.
<valorie> drbobb: we can help you in #amarok
<valorie> if you are game to use it
<drbobb> like I said i just set it up the other day, i don't mind nuking the config and starting over
<binkula> hi guys
<valorie> ok
<valorie> one thing you might try is changing phonon backends
<valorie> there is gstreamer, vlc and xine to choose from
<valorie> everyone has their favorite
<valorie> Settings > Configure Amarok > Playback > Configure Phonon: Backends tab
<drbobb> xine seems to be the default
<valorie> be aware that codecs can be backend sensitive
<valorie> so if you change, be sure you have kubuntu-restricted-extras
<valorie> which has them all
<valorie> right now xine is the default, but that will soon change
<valorie> Amarok devels want phonon-vlc
<drbobb> oh one weird thing is amarok wasn't changing the icon on the play button during playback
<valorie> Kubuntu devels want phonon-gstreamer
<valorie> that was a weird bug in 2.3.2
<drbobb> it should be pause while playing, and it remained with the arrow
<valorie> seems to be fixed now
<valorie> right, I experienced that
<drbobb> now that i nuked the config it's back to normal
<valorie> cool!
<drbobb> but i never did anything unusual to trigger the bug so i expect it to resurface
<valorie> just so you know #amarok exists
<drbobb> ok thx
<valorie> it seems that sometimes xine stutters on a bad tag or something
<drbobb> what's wrong with the xine backend?
<valorie> and seems to give up, rather than just forging ahead
<valorie> no one is maintaining it
<valorie> I don't know the details
<binkula> I have a compiz question: is it possible to have windows translucent by default? I've only figured out the keyboard toggling method
<drbobb> oh i see
<drbobb> yeah playback continues to next song
<drbobb> ok thanks again
<James147> binkula: in kwin you can, dont know about compiz though, you might want to ask on #ubuntu if no one else know here
<binkula> thanks :)
<James147> binkula: any reason your using compiz instead of kwin?
<binkula> well I'm using an emerald theme
<Sary> if you can't pass to the Desktop from the LiveCD , what does that mean!
<gr8m8> Sary: if I understand you right you booted the live cd and don't get the desktop showing is that right?
<Sary> gr8m8, Thats right :) , and it's stuck at the Kubuntu installation window.
<Sary> Tried all of those Boot parameters in F6 options list , non of them passed.
<gr8m8> did you try the cd check?
<Sary> IT's an LG E300
<Sary> I did , no fails.
<Sary> Also , the "safe mode " option is missing form F4 mode options.
<gr8m8> so it doesn't get past the menu - I'll have a quick google
<Sary> Yeah , you know that installation process Window on the LiveCd , To try - install Kubuntu.
<Sary> it gets stuck right there.
<gr8m8> Sary: from here - http://community.linuxmint.com/hardware/view/1276 - it seems you need to put   nomodeset   as a kernel boot option at the menu
<Sary> gr8m8, much appreciate it .. i'll look at it.
<gr8m8> np :)
<Sary> i remember selecting that option , with the same result.
<gr8m8> in www.google.com/linux I used lg e300 as a search term and that was the first non data recovery disk option
<Sary> What blow me away is that i tried booting with Linux Mint LiveCD .. i passed to the Disktop , i could move the mouse , but can't select anything with it.
<Sary> Nice step on searching :D
<gr8m8> seems there may be some settings X needs to use your hardware
<Sary> You know what , am a try it that option again from Kubuntu .. just for you :)
<gr8m8> heh :)
<Sary> Yeah , but no clue to how could i go to that process.
<gr8m8> I think F1 lets you add boot parameters but it has been a while since I had to do anything to boot into the live cd
<Sary> also , when i selected those options .. it gets stuck at * Checking battery state ..
<Sary> F1 , it is .. i'll look at it.
<gr8m8> I've seen a few ppl with that issue - mostly on desktop comps with no battery
<Sary> here , the battery is plugged in .. how about plugg in it off to see what happens
<gr8m8> worth a shot
<Sary> Alright.
<Sary> So now , i should delete "--" and add nomodeset .. then what
<gr8m8> hit b for boot iirc
<Sary> should i delete "quiet splash" as well.
<Sary> b it is.
<gr8m8> if you delete splash you will get text output for the boot process
<Sary> Ah
<Sary> i hit b .. it enters with the Boot option line.
<Sary> I am in ..
<gr8m8> woot!
<Sary> i passed to the Desktop , i hit Try Kubuntu :D
<Sary> My bad , seems that i didn't know how to use those options
<Sary> i just heard the KDE log in sound :)
<gr8m8> and the mouse works ok?
<Sary> Yes
<gr8m8> sounds like it is all good so far then
<Sary> Thanks a Bunch gr8m8 :) , i was trying for like 2 days now ! Wow
<gr8m8> np :)
<Sary> No , to the partition part
<Sary> *Now
<Sary> Hope it will last after the Reboot.
<gr8m8> should do
<Sary> Okay, waiting to pass to Disktop Setup ..
<Sary> The installer crashed !
<binkula> all right I was in the wrong section
<binkula> I have all windows transparent now
<Sary> gr8m8, am on the last installation process Thanks to you :), much appreciate it .. cheers!
<gr8m8> well done Sary :)
<Sary> :)
<Sary> Now, with a happy smile on may face :D .. i can pass that LG Notebook with a Linux flavor " Kubuntu " Yeah ,Cheah!
<Sary> May the open source be with you !
<sersang> terminal advise for kubuntu instead of konsole
<sersang> didnt like it
<fernando> qu eonda
<fernando> no hay nadie
<Sary> Rebooted, logged in .. and now
<fernando> una paguina en español
<fernando> porque nose ingles
<Snowhog> !sp | fernando
<Sary> !es | fernando
<ubottu> fernando: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fernando> gracias
<Sary> After logging in , i am stuck again .. the disktop didn't show up. lol
<Sary> Go it
<poyntz> is there any way to have graphic compositing on by default? or do you always have to hit Alt + Shift + F12 to turn it on?
<KimLaroux> poyntz, in Power Management, configure the Power Profile you want it activated on
<Sary> Removed quiet and splash from grub bootloader and replace them with " nomodeset " .. Ctrl+X to boot .. and now am on the Desktop .. Activating the Graphic Driver.
<poyntz> KimLaroux: just checked.. apparently it isn't disabled in any of the profiles
<poyntz> is it just me or does 10.10 not stock a .cbr viewer?
<poyntz> if i double click on them okular attempts to open them but fails..
<valorie> what is .cbr?
<valorie> it always works for pdfs, but I've not heard of .cbr
<poyntz> comic book file
<valorie> ah
<poyntz> apparently i need evince..
<valorie> give me a link, and I'll check
<poyntz> or a gtk program
<valorie> I have 10.10
<poyntz> me too
<poyntz> what did you want a link to?
<valorie> a page/file that needs that .cbr viewer
<poyntz> ahh.. yeh i dont have links
<poyntz> i have e-comics downloaded
<poyntz> think i had gnome when i did.. but cant remember
<valorie> ok
<valorie> I think I had a comic-viewer at one time
<valorie> comix or something
<poyntz> apparently omaque opens comic books n its a kde app..
<valorie> but never could get it to do anything
<poyntz> gah all the www.kde-* websites seem to be down... =S
<valorie> woah, ask in #kde-www
<valorie> they were all just moved
<valorie> I thought successfully
<tanniyn> Hello Everyone, is KDE-Look.org down?...
<andrewh192> hey, not sure, but i just tried loading it
<andrewh192> and all it says is that the connection has timed out
<cfraz89> yeah I think its down
<SC-M> how to change desktop login manager from GDM to KDM?
<cfraz89> SC-M: itll be an option to update-alternatives
<cfraz89> one sec
<cfraz89> maybe try sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<izinucs> Is there a way to sort menus alphabetically?
<ryan__> right click in ur menu
<ryan__> like favorites
<izinucs> k.. I'll give it a shot when I'm on my desktop tomorrow..
<ryan__> yea...It'll just ask a-xz or z-a
<cfraz89> only in favorites though?
<ryan__> let me check
<ryan__> all other menu's are a-z already
<cfraz89> ah nice spot
<saeia> No sound in chrome after reboot?
<saeia> but system sounds work?
<ryan__> 10.10?
<ryan__> or 10.4?
<saeia> 10.10 prolly just installed today if you are addressing me
<saeia> errr
<saeia> 10.4
<ryan__> lol...sorry yea......hmmm
<ryan__> ok
<saeia> idk how do i check
<ryan__> 10.4 needs an upgrade
<ryan__> go to ursoftware add and remove
<saeia> oh yeah im running 10.10
<ryan__> lol
<saeia> And im having problems with nivida drivers and dual moniters..
<ryan__> odd...my 10.10 works fine
<saeia> something about must refresh x server..
<ryan__> its also new
<cfraz89> saeia: your using the nvidia control panel?
<saeia> yeah
<cfraz89> trying to go twinview? could you paste exact error?
<saeia> twinview works
<saeia> Cannon apply settings complety error
<saeia> and when i attempt to save to X Configureation file..
<saeia> i fet "failed to parse existing x config file'/ect/x11/xorg.conf;!
<izinucs> saeia: you have to start nvidia-settings with sudo from cli to be able to save to xorg.conf
<saeia> oh
<ryan__> my 10.10 failed on kubuntu and gnome oo ...had to go back to 10.4 and run 10.10 on my other lap top intel card
<saeia> is there a shortcut to terminal?
<izinucs> saeia: alt+F2
<ryan__> with nvidia card that is
<saeia> 8800GT
<izinucs> saeia: actually kdesudo nvidia-settings
<saeia> thanks izinucs
<saeia> Same error.
<saeia> and i get a horrid screaching when i turn my second one on.. >>;
<saeia> dunno if thats related.. lol
<saeia> Could it be that i installed a specific driver instead of (verison current)?
<cfraz89> what version are you using?
<izinucs> saeia: what did you install? and how?
<cfraz89> currents the one for 8800
<saeia> On hardware drivers i have driver verison 173 and another one that says (version current)
<izinucs> from the repos or nvidia?
<saeia> im sorry im a complete noob..
<izinucs> saeia: current (from repos) is actually 195 I think..
<saeia> Well noob at linux..
<saeia> So i should try that one instead?
<cfraz89> nah current is 260
<izinucs> saeia: current? yes.. should be better than 173
<saeia> alright activating that now.
<ryan__> izinucs: did u try ur "additional drivers" located in system of ur menu?
<ryan__> it will detect ur spacific driver
<izinucs> ryan__: I have no driver issue.. saeia  might
<ryan__> \sorry
<ryan__> yea
<saeia> brb restarting
<cfraz89> i like my nouveau drivers now
<saeia> yeah im getting the same errors still
<izinucs> saeia: what errors? missed that earlier
<ryan__> saeia:  did u try ur "additional drivers" located in system of ur menu?
<saeia> o.O all i have is hardware drivers
<ryan__> that'ss work too
<izinucs> that's what he means
<saeia> And im tring to get dual moniters to work.. when i hit apply
<ryan__> it gives u nothing?
<saeia> Yeah thats wherei got thetwo diffrent 172 and current drivers
<saeia> thats the only options i had
<izinucs> saeia: are the monitors the same or different.. one vga vs. dvi.. 1024x768 vs. larger etc.?
<saeia> Nope both  gateay EV9100
<saeia> well..
<izinucs> saeia: connected the same way?
<saeia> actually now its not giving me full resalution on my second..
<izinucs> saeia: :)
<saeia> this drivers bleh
<saeia> wait
<ryan__> also in ur system settings did u try and config through gui the doul monitor settings there?
<cfraz89> that dunn work for nvidia
<saeia> the hell
<ryan__> lol
<saeia> the last driver identifyed them both as  ev910s and had options up to 1600x1200@75hrz
<cfraz89> saeia: just to make sure, could you pop open a terminal and say what it says for "apt-cache policy nvidia-current" ?
<saeia> alright
<saeia> vidia-current:
<saeia>   Installed: 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04
<saeia>   Candidate: 195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04
<saeia> is that what you want to see?
<saeia> oh i am running 10.4
<izinucs> saeia: do you know what card you have?
<saeia> 8800GT
<cfraz89> yeah thats fine...
<cfraz89> old driver though
<cfraz89> saeia: have you ever used a ppa? you might have better luck with newer drivers
<izinucs> saeia: you might need a more current driver.  there's a ppa for that
<izinucs> cfraz89: x-swat? ppa?
<saeia> nope..
<saeia> im pretty much brandnew to linux..
<cfraz89> was thinking nvidia-vdpau
<izinucs> cfraz89: yea .. that one has a link to x-swat for the driver.. 260+
<cfraz89> ah ok
<izinucs> cfraz89: walk him though how to add it to his sources and update to make the 260 "current".. I've gotta run..
<cfraz89> saeia: a ppa is a repo for a specific person/team
<cfraz89> a good way to get new stuff
<saeia> thanks izinucs
<saeia> hmm
<saeia> so how do i install one?o.o
<cfraz89> i think in software center there is an option to add repositories?
<saeia> where ? x.x
<cfraz89> sorry dont have software center myself, using kubuntu
<saeia> im using kubuntu also..
<cfraz89> ah ok
<cfraz89> makes sense :D
<saeia> yup espcially this being #kubuntu
<saeia> lol
<cfraz89> if you go to settings on the left side
<cfraz89> then edit origins
<cfraz89> not sure if 10.04 had the new interface for kpackagekit. im on 11.04 now :D
<saeia> im on 11.04 too
<saeia> edit orgins?
<saeia> i dont see that
<cfraz89> saeia: arent you 10.04?
<saeia> oh yeah
<saeia> meh
<saeia> fail
<cfraz89> lol
<cfraz89> hmm might be easier to do this over terminal when explaining
<saeia> sorry i suck so much
<cfraz89> lol all good
<cfraz89> then its just "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates"
<valorie> saeia: you don't suck
<saeia> k
<valorie> you're starting out
<valorie> everyone has to start somewhere
<ryan__> Linux if a great and fun world and great commutity
<ryan__> =)
<saeia> ok i think that wokred cfraz89
<cfraz89> cool, now sudo apt-get update
<saeia> k
<saeia> now?
<cfraz89> if you do sudo apt-get upgrade, is nvidia in the list?
<cfraz89> possibly not
<cfraz89> i think the ppa uses a different name for nvidia drivers
<saeia> i just see alot of ubuntu.com
<sresu> I use Kubuntu/KDE alone but today while checking for  updates I found language pack updates for gnome as well like language-pack-fr, language-pack-gnome-fr and language-pack-kde-fr... Why I'm getting updates for gnome as well?
<cfraz89> saeia: apt-get upgrade?
<cfraz89> it should ask before it starts
<cfraz89> with a list of what will be upgraded
<cfraz89> but i think nvidia-current wont be in the list
<saeia> it http://security.ubuntu.com lucid-security Release.gpg
<saeia> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid-security/main Translation-en_US
<saeia> Hit http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release.gpg
<saeia> Ign http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Translation-en_US
<saeia> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg
<FloodBotK1> saeia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<saeia> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_US
<cfraz89> saeia: you probably have to do sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics drivers aswell
<ryan__> cfraz89, have u played with ur softwaare sources?
<cfraz89> ryan__: a tonne lol. love my ppas
<ryan__> thats y
<saeia> hum
<ryan__> =)
<ryan__> you opened up ubuntu sources as well
<saeia> hm what would be the proper syntax of the command cfraz gave me? o.O
<saeia> it keeps coming up cannot find package
<saeia> cfraz89:  what would be the snytax of that last line?
<cfraz89> wow i really have to make a swapfile lol
<cfraz89> saeia: "sudo apt-get upgrade" should list upgrades first
<cfraz89> i would say let that update everything
<cfraz89> and then "sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers"
<cfraz89> should jam the new ones in, possibly asking to uninstall nvidia-current
<saeia> cfraz89:  it says cant find package nvidia-graphics=drivers
<Guest84702> my fonts look funny...
<Guest84702> and when i enable antialiasing, it messes up firefox and chrome fonts
<Guest84702> can someone help me please
<Guest84702> im using ubuntu and kubuntu
<cfraz89> Guest84702: what kind of funny?
<cfraz89> make sure you enable sub-pixel aa if its an lcd. and what font are you using?
<Guest84702> ubuntu fonts
<cfraz89> lcd?
<Guest84702> yes sir
<cfraz89> have sub-pixel turned on? medium hinting looks good with this font
<doctordoctor> but it looks fine in ubuntu
<cfraz89> ubuntu defaults to sub-pixel on. not sure if kubuntu does...
<doctordoctor> yeah...
<cfraz89> but just make sure in fonts next to anti-aliasing press configure
<cfraz89> and check off sub-pixel and set level to medium
<doctordoctor> done. let me restart x and let u know how it goes
<cfraz89> cool
<doctordoctor> nice. thanks
<cfraz89> np :D
<saeia> cfraz89: it says cant find package nvidia-graphics=drivers
<saeia> er - instead of =
<cfraz89> ah crap. what if you do sudo apt-cache search nvidia?
<cfraz89> wish theyd change the default font settings. i think thats why alot of people think kde has bad fonts
<doctordoctor> everything looks beautoful
<doctordoctor> thank you
<cfraz89> yeah its a pretty sweet font
<doctordoctor> ive tried so many kde distros...i just love kubuntu
<cfraz89> same :)
<doctordoctor> and running it with ubuntu installed as well is just awesome
<cfraz89> haha best of both worlds?
<doctordoctor> the only thing i hate is the splash screen at boot
<cfraz89> which one?
<doctordoctor> u know the one which says ubuntu/kubuntu with those 4 dots
<doctordoctor> the one that comes up after gurb
<cfraz89> yeah, dont like either?
<cfraz89> saeia: anything comes up?
<cfraz89> k firefox 4 has finally won me over chromium
<doctordoctor> actually...i love the one that came after installation. the text like one after updating ubuntu turns me off
<cfraz89> ahh because your using nvidia drivers?
<doctordoctor> ati
<cfraz89> theres a fix for that, one sec
<cfraz89> happens when the drivers don't do kms
<cfraz89> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/script-to-fix-ubuntu-plymouth-for.html
<cfraz89> or manually is here
<cfraz89> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<doctordoctor> cfraz89: what about plymouth manager
<cfraz89> whats that?
<doctordoctor> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/plymouth-manager-lets-you-change-boot-theme-resolution-in-ubuntu/
<cfraz89> looks cool
<cfraz89> hmm anyone know why transfer over wireless would be heaps slow?
<cfraz89> also why my n cards always connect at 65mb?
<doctordoctor> cant seem to load the comics, and the other kde improvements like themes, wallpapers etc
<doctordoctor> anyone have any ideas?
<valorie> what are you trying, exactly?
<doctordoctor> get new wall papers
<valorie> and in what, by which I mean, which version of Kub. ?
<doctordoctor> cant even seem to get a list of comics from the comic widgets
<doctordoctor> kubuntu 10.10
<doctordoctor> this has never happened before...had to reinstall ubuntu and everything last night
<doctordoctor> cant seem to find anythign since then
<darthanubis> you had? to reinstall because of the widgets?
<doctordoctor> no...i kinda messed up the previous installation
<darthanubis> oh
<doctordoctor> is the server or something not working
<doctordoctor> the kde-look.org site isnt working either
<valorie> oh right, it was down earlier
<valorie> that's a private site
<valorie> not sure how to contact the owner
<valorie> kde-look and kde-apps are both down
<valorie> same meta-site
<doctordoctor> thats probably why it isnt workign then
<doctordoctor> i love kde
<doctordoctor> especially now that ive got the fonts thing resolved
<valorie> cool
<valorie> I love it too
<valorie> have always, ever since I left windows
<asraniel_> hi, is there any tool on the kubuntu 10.10 live cd to manage my partitions?
<Torch> asraniel_: no, but you can download kde partition manager from a running live cd and use it
<asraniel_> Torch: ah ice
<asraniel_> *nice
<asraniel_> Torch: you know the name of it? i usually use gparted
<Torch> asraniel_: the package is called partitionmanager
<ubuntu> installing kubuntu/trinity
<asraniel_> jeah, i just made the kubuntu installer crash ;)
<ubuntu> kde3 back to life!
<asraniel_> i hate kde3, kde4 is epic
<cfraz89> no, kde3 was epic
<cfraz89> kde 4 is more epic
<cfraz89> ultra-epic even
<asraniel_> cfraz89: ok ;)
<ubuntu> yeah it seems kde3 apps are outdated
<ubuntu> even trinity ("kde 3.5.12") uses konqueror 3.5.10
<Torch> ubuntu: what else would they use?
<ubuntu> perhaps i just need to find a distro that customizes kde4 nicely
<cfraz89> its not customised unless you did it :D
<valorie> Slack-KDE?
<valorie> :-)
<ubuntu> i want either a windows 7-like kde4 (translucent taskbar + translucent kwin (Aurorae)),
<cfraz89> ubuntu- go for the oxygen-transparent style
<cfraz89> get full transparent windows and looks good
<ubuntu> or a kde-3 like kde4 (flashy, opaque taskbar + polyester kwin/kstyle)
<ubuntu> cfraz89: i just want the window frame to be translucent
<ubuntu> o
<ubuntu> i know that style
<cfraz89> ah k well just aurorae then, or qtcurve can do it too
<ubuntu> every widget except text boxes becomes translucent
<ubuntu> there's one thing i hate fedora (which i currently use): it doesn't even have Aurorae kwin in its repo now that kde-look.org is down
<cfraz89> isnt aurorae part of kde now even?
<ubuntu> dunno
<ubuntu> currently i'm installing ubuntu/trinity (kde3) while chatting here
<ubuntu> i found its Konqueror is 3.5.10 which means most software is outdated too
<ubuntu> so i really shouldn't miss kde3
<ubuntu> miss as in 'think of'
<ubuntu> 'think of me, think of me fondly'
<wqapol> When I try update software sources through KPackageKit, the 'download package files' dialog pauses at 99% (55/56th file).
<wqapol> Unchecking qwibber-daily from sources list did the job. But its a bit of trial and error to find the odd one out.
<cfraz89> wqapol: i guess if you apt-get update from terminal you could see which mirror is hanging
<wqapol> Thanks will remember it the next time somthing like this happens.
<wqapol> Yes it does show, it says gpg error: ng signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 51BB8E83EBA7BD49
<wqapol> . Its a 404 not found.
<cfraz89> i get that for mirrors i add without adding the key, doesn't delay though?
<cfraz89> usually i get delays for a server timeout
<ggeorgy> hi
<cfraz89> hi ggeorgy
<ggeorgy> i search a program for video transcoding
<ggeorgy> to transcoding video for my phone
<ggeorgy> samsung gt-s5230
<cfraz89> ahh mm used ot have a good one
<cfraz89> cant remember the name
<ggeorgy> i found transmaggedon in software center
<cfraz89> lol saw that
<ggeorgy> but is too slow
<cfraz89> ffmpeg is a good fast backend
<cfraz89> just have to find a good interface
<ggeorgy> yes
<cfraz89> pytube?
<cfraz89> ah winff
<cfraz89> thats what i used
<ggeorgy> ok
<ggeorgy> i have pymaxe
<cfraz89> any good?
<ggeorgy> but can't convert video
<cfraz89> gonna need to start transcoding for my htc legend soon
<cfraz89> ah apparently handbrake has a linux version too. i think its pretty popular?
<ggeorgy> i installed winff
<ggeorgy> ffmpeg?
<ggeorgy> i dont find
<cfraz89> oh did you install winff from ubuntu repos?
<ggeorgy> yes
<cfraz89> it cant find ffmpeg?
<ggeorgy> no
<cfraz89> ill try installing it
<ggeorgy> ok thanks
<cfraz89> at least its installing ffmpeg when i install winff
<cfraz89> hmm, it worked, though missing the mp3 codec
<cfraz89> just check your preferences, in linux tab,
<cfraz89> is path set to /usr/bin/ffmpeg?
<tim> hi, after an upgrade to kde 4.6 b2, the gpg integration into kmail is broken. gpg-agent is running, and tools like kleopatra work fine as well. is this a known issue or maybe even a solution for this?
<tweedle> hi
<valorie> known issue
<valorie> not sure about a fix yet, though
<valorie> you might ask in #kde
<valorie> :(
<tweedle> im trying to install the ATI drivers from amd/ati.com
<tweedle> but
<tweedle> im using 8.10
<tweedle> because it's the only version the says i actually have the card installed
<tweedle> and because it's an older version, i have to use programs that im not used to
<tweedle> can someone tell me the package name that i can install the synaptic package manager with?
<tweedle> i cant seem to find it in adept
<tweedle> no one can help ?
<tweedle> :(.
<cfraz89> its synaptic :)
<tweedle> it says thats not a package
<tweedle> E: Package synaptic has no installation candidate
<tim> valorie: ok ... i'll ask there
<valorie> that's weird
<valorie> that used to be the first thing I installed
<valorie> lol
<sosaited> how can I install adept?
<valorie> finally kpackagekit is good enough to use!
<valorie> tweedle: maybe you don't have all repositories allowed?
<valorie> you can do that work in even old kpackagekit
<valorie> sosaited: same answer
<valorie> in kpackagekit
<sosaited> valorie: Nothing found in that
<tweedle> same
<valorie> wow, well, check your repositories
<tweedle> it says i cant install synaptic because it has no installation candidate
<valorie> make sure all the reasonable stuff is being used
<tweedle> i have
<valorie> and remember to update
<valorie> ok
<valorie> well, I know I used synaptic back then
<valorie> and I could still now if I wanted
<tweedle> i dont want to update because it makes my video card disaapear
<tweedle> this is the only version that shows it
<valorie> I understand, and I'm not trying to talk you into anything
<tweedle> i undestand
<tweedle> is their a .deb of synaptic?
<valorie> except you have to have the repository where it is enabled
<tweedle> i cant compile yet either
<valorie> and i don't know where that is
<tweedle> im looking hard for it
<sosaited> valorie: All the repositories are enabled. I'll try to update the sources if I can find how in KPackage, I am a Ubuntu user stuck to set up a Kubuntu :(
<valorie> ok, well
<valorie> IMO it's better
<valorie> but it's all in your taste and what you are used to
<sosaited> Yeah the new user I am trying to get migrated to Linux also liked KDE better (Though I showed him openSUSE),  but being a Ubuntu fan I am going to set up Kubuntu
<sosaited> valorie: BTW from where can I disable desktop effects?  Its an old laptop (1.3Ghz Celeron M, 512MB ram) and the mouse lags and opening of windows is slow
<valorie> in systemsettings
<valorie> oh, older
<valorie> it's still something close to that
<valorie> K Menu > system something
<valorie> but i gotta go to bed! after 3:30am here
<maco> systemsettins
<maco> and its just called "desktop effects" in there
<sosaited> maco: Yeah found it
<sosaited> But its still damn slow. I guess I should install the updates and intel 855gm GTT patch to see if that improves stuff
<tim> valorie: according to some info on #kde, the gmail/gpg problem is caused by an buggy version of gnupg
<sosaited> Damn it. Xapian eating cpu again
<bigbrovar> <bigbrovar> I have this issue when I try to setup extended view external monitor on kde 4.5  my main  workspace shows up on the external monitor and not my laptop as I would like it to
<bigbrovar> Normally the empty workspace should be the one to show up on the external monitor and not my main workspace (with all the panels and widgets)
<maco> depends which is primary
<maco> ie, which is coming after the --left-of or --right-of in your xrandr command
<bigbrovar> well I am using the kde display and monitor settings
<bigbrovar> I am not good with xrandr
<bigbrovar> maco: how do I do this with xrandr
<maco> first type "xrandr" to find out the displays' names
<maco> like VGA1 or so?
<bigbrovar> yeah
<bigbrovar> seems the external monitor is vga1
<bigbrovar> maco:  and my laptop is lvds1
<maco> then xrandr --output vga1 --right-of lvds1
<maco> or (left of if you prefer)
<bigbrovar> got some help from the kde channel and running this command xrandr --output LVDS1 --primary --auto --output VGA1 --auto  seems to fixed the problem
<bubuh> hi
<wqapol> Is KDE-look.org website down for anyone?
<tsimpson> wqapol: apparently it's been down for several hours now
<maco> the whole network of them is down... gnome-look and the lot
<wqapol> tsimpson: thanks because http://opendesktop.org/ is also down
<wqapol> yes seems whole network is down
<wqapol> Such a drastic situation that even the founder's website is down http://hive01.com
<asraniel_> anybody knows if there is a way for me to check what the exact wireless chipset is that i use? because i try to find the windows driver of it and i thought perhaps i can find the name under linux
<asraniel_> nevermind, found it
<BluesKaj> HmpfCBR, sometimes if there are Windows pcs on the network one needs to edit the /etc/hosts.allow file to list the IPs of each pc on the network whether they are linux or windows
<HmpfCBR> BluesKaj: via the properties of the folder. It should be a windows network drive, since it is listed under smb:/. There is no windows pc in the network.
<BluesKaj> HmpfCBR, is it listed in dolphin/network?
<HmpfCBR> in dolphin it is listed at network -> samba shares -> workgroup -> Falter (machine name) -> VIDEOS (folder name), however if I click on VIDEOS it is empty and the error message file or folder smb://falter/VIDEOS does not exist shows up
<BluesKaj> HmpfCBR, it's not necessary to use samba shares , I use network folders and ssh for all the machines on our network ..smb is still part of the  equation but I don't specify it , I use ssh to setup network folders om my wifes vista-pc and my daughters mac as well as 2 other linuc machines ,, and have access to all
<BluesKaj> err linux
<HmpfCBR>  BluesKaj, I normally use ssh in conjunction with sftp kio-slave. However this requires copying of keys  and so on. That is why I want to see if I can make use of samba to share single just folders.
<BluesKaj> HmpfCBR, user management , maybe /
<HmpfCBR> BluesKaj: should be ok, since I granted read access to all non specified users
<freinhard> hi!
<freinhard> is there a *good* SIP soft phone for kde?
<miky_> hello !!
<gouwi> hi =)
<getpwnam> can I copy a USB drive installation of Kubuntu directly over to another USB drive?
<ignerious> any one know how to install ganbas 2.2.22.0 from .tar.bz2 file
<satish__> i couldnt boot from usb drive on which i have installed ubuntu
<ignerious> please tell
<rork> ignerious: first extract the archive with Ark, then check for a readme
<rork> satish__: have you set usb as the first boot option in your bios?
<ignerious> ok. Thanks rork
<satish__> yes , ihv formatted it as ext2 and tried to boot from it
<rork> satish__: do you get in the kubuntu boot menu? Can you validate the iso or usb?
<satish__> nope, i installed system onto usb from a cd
<rork> satish__: sorry, I don't have enough experience with that process to help you further. Maybe someone else can.
<reinaldo> helllo
<reinaldo> news user
<James147> satish__: what happens when you try to boot?
<James147> getpwnam: yes you can, although you may need to edit some files depending on how you decide to do it
<satish__> nothing comes up it continues to boot hard disc since the second priority is set to it
<James147> satish__: have you changed the boot prioty in the bios (or, hit the key to bring up a menu to choose the boot device)?
<satish__> does freenode.net has any downloads
<satish__> James147: in bios
<James147> satish__: and when you mount the drive you can see the files?
<satish__> James147: yes
<James147> satish__: do you know if you computer can boot from a use harddrive?
<satish__> James147: i dont know , my pc is old so it might not be able to
<satish__> James147: but it does boot from pen drive if its been used with unetbootlin
<James147> satish__: some can be fussy what they boot off, and will happly boot off a usb cd, but not a harddrive, and afaik usb flash drives can be somewhere inbetween depending on whats on them
<rork> welcome reinaldo
<James147> satish__: if you can, I would suggest trying it on a different computer, see if it works on that if you can
<Boire> Hey
<dac> join #apple
<reinaldo> obrigado
<ignerious> can any tell me the target directory of dextop theme
<James147> ignerious: ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme
<ignerious> thanks
<dany> hi all
<Monika> My UMTS stick doesn't connect on Maverick anymore. On Lucid I used to kill knetworkmanager and start nm-applet, that was able to connect. But on Maverick knetworkmanager is not in the list of processes. What is it called now?
<James147> Monika: maverick uses the network manager widget, should be in the panel or systray, just remove it to stop it
<Monika> Thanks, trying that. ... Still nm-applet doesn't start, says: An instance is already running. But no nm-applet is in the list of programs (when pressing Ctrl+Esc).
<Monika> btw how do I start netowrk manager widget again?
<James147> Monika: add it to the panel again
<James147> Monika: the same way you add any widget
<Monika> ah ok, did that ... but now it's larger than before and not part of the systray
<Monika> but anyway, it's there
<James147> Monika: right click on the systray > system tray settings ... to add it to the systray
<Monika> ah there, thanks
<dsemblano_> Monika: Or you have to move the widget, click on plasma icon and you can move it to systray
<Monika> no, couldn't be moved to systray
<Monika> only near t
<Monika> so, is the networkmanager widget as bad with UMTS sticks as in 10.04 or is it now expected to work? it doesn't seem to work with my stick :'( (which works with nm-applet)
<James147> UMTS?
<Monika> mobile internet
<dsemblano_> Hi to all, anyone has the same problem? I have a HP notebook (dv5-1260br), when I'm using headphone (sound is fine), then I unplug, hear the sound from notebook speakers and then plug again and no sound is heard from headphone.  Only works if I restart the system.
<Monika> you know what I mean, James147?
<James147> Monika: yeah, not sure how well the network widget behaves with them though,
<James147> Monika: although it should be able to as far as I know...
<tilted_mind> Anyone have an issue where sometimes an outline to a box shows up on the screen?
<tilted_mind> It looks like the folder view widget, but only the outline and much larger.
<saeia> Hey guys im having problems with my dual screens..
<dsemblano> saeia: What kind of problems?
<saeia> All it will do is twinview
<James147> saeia: and what graphics card?
<saeia> 8800GT
<saeia> Someone else was helping me last night.. and the driver i have now isnt correctly identifying my second display..
<saeia> But its still the same problem..
<James147> saeia: kde isnt yet designed to work with seperate screens as far as I know... to twinview is the only way you can really do it atm
<saeia> I get cannot completly apply
<saeia> OH really?
<BajK_> how do I restore a deleted activity or re-access the content of thje widgets that were saved there?
<James147> saeia: I think its because it requires there to be two plasma-desktop instances running and communicating with each other... which isent easy to do
<saeia> oh..
<James147> BajK_: Not sure that is possible i am afraid :(
<saeia> so thats why i cant save to configuation file?
<James147> BajK_: although, you might be intrested to know that activity managment is getting better with the comming releases
<BajK_> great. really great feature.
<BajK_> i have 4.6 running
<BajK_> and it is still the worst thing i ever encounterd
<BajK_> you never know which activity you are looking at and it always spits out random new ones and suddenly you find yourself in another acitivty and delete it and BAM all your widgets you thought were in the only acitivty named by yourself (instead of "untitled")
<BajK_> are gone
<Monika> saeia what kind of setting are you trying to achieve?
<BajK_> I always thought it was not a good idea using the notes plasmoids for storing some information but I never wanted to realize that this is such a broken piece of...
<BajK_> and restoring old config files (from june 2010) doesnt help either
<BajK_> since the activity does not pop up
<James147> BajK_: 4.6 is still in development... you cant expect it to be stable yet.... and I havnt encountered those problems with 4.6... from what I have seen of it its allot better
<saeia> I guess its called sperate x screen
<James147> saeia: what is wrong with twinview?
<Monika> So you prefer it when you are not able to move a window from one screen to another?
<BajK_> and who thought it was a good idea saving those properties instantly?
<Monika> Or what is the reason for not using Twinview?
<BajK_> whenever something is and you reset your computer, the configs are unsaved and all your changes are gone. BUT THIS TIME IT WAS SAVED INSTANTLY
<saeia> herrrr.... i want it to work like windows! :B
<saeia> thats all i can say ._.
<Monika> uh
<Monika> how is it on Windows differently?
<saeia> I dont like how it pops up  on the both moniters when i expand
<Monika> hm, I have a Geforce and it does not cover both windows when I maximize
<saeia> Oh should it not be doing that?
<saeia> o.o
<James147> saeia: ... it dosent here, check the settings in system settings > display > multiple monitors
<Monika> do you have the binary driver installed?
<saeia> It says i dont have the requirements for it or some crap but the nvidia settings show both of them
<saeia> Sorry im a complety noob to linux ._.
<BajK_> James147: where are the contents of a widget stored? like the content of a note?
<saeia> When i used twinview from the ninvidia settings it made both moniters like one big display
<dsemblano> saeia: Have you tried the display application? System Settings - Hardware - Display and Monitors, and you can set the position
<saeia> connected the task bar went accross in everything
<James147> BajK_: from what I remember in ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<James147> saeia: tahts the idea of twinview, but kde is able to split the desktop into two virtual desktops again...
<BajK_> restoring this file doesnt help either.
<BajK_> doesn't nepomuk or so provide a ... time thingie view?
<James147> BajK_: if you repolace the config files you should do it when plasma-desktop isnet running
<BajK_> i did. but it does only incompletely restore the config
<BajK_> widgets
<BajK_> on only one screen
<James147> also, its best to store important notes in somehting like basket
<BajK_> nope!
<saeia> dsemblano:  if i enable twinview i can modify in that window?
<saeia> Because it just says i dont have it
<James147> saeia: to use the multiple monitors config, you need to enable twinview first
<dsemblano> saeia: You mean, modify on Display ? I think so
<saeia> Now im getting a failed to set meta mode error
<saeia> well im just going to go back to driver 174 and try waht you guys said..
<saeia> another guy had me tring to get beta repositorys..
<BajK_> James147: why should I even THINK of saving my texts to a different location than a note widget?
<ignerious> my plymouth manager is encountering an error. Please help!!!!!
<BajK_> okay, fuck stupid plasma desktop. I thought after two years of develeopment it may get mature to some point but it seems it is more important spending time for stupid animations nobody ever needs like stupid scrolling or such shit than just MAKING IT WORK. I never liked GNome but at least it WORKS and does not store CRUCIAL data in ONE SINGLE FILE
<saeia> Is there any problems with using nvidia 176?
<saeia> wat..
<saeia> he mad i guess..
<saeia> so theres no way to split the screens and jsut allow it to drag windows over like in windows?
<saeia> whats he s oupset about anyway?
<James147> saeia: seperate screens with xinerama, but as far as I know xinerama is depricated... with nvidia twinview is the best option.... not sure why kde isent spliting the screen back up though
<saeia> xinerama?
<James147> saeia: it lets windows be draged from one screen to another in seperate screns mode... but isnt being developted any more
<James147> and last time i tried it made the computer lag horrfically
<saeia> why did they kill it? o_O
<saeia> oh.. because no one uses crts anymore.. and lcds can sm sandwitched together i guess
<saeia> im running two crts btw.. lol
<ignerious> my plymouth manager is encountering an error. Please help!!!!!
<saeia> so is just really the best its going to get James147?
<saeia> the KDE window is still saying its one moniter at 3200x1280 >_>
<James147> saeia: dont know... never had any problems with kde and twinview before
<James147> saeia: mine says that as well... (well for my res... but still) but kde treats each half as a seperate screen
<James147> (maximising to one screen for example)
<saeia> james do you know what driver you are using?
 * James147 blames nvidia for comming up with twinview in the first place
<James147> 185 I think... one sec
<James147> 260.19.06 :s
<James147> i was way off
<saeia> or are they still called drivers or no >.>;
<saeia> they are called repos?
<saeia> how do i get that one? o_o;
<saeia> i got 176
<James147> what version of kubuntu are you running?
<saeia> 10.04 i think
<James147> saeia: hmm, try using jockey-kde (hardware drivers) and activate the "current" nvidia driver... or installing "nvidia-current"
<saeia> the "current" driver dosnt correctly identify my second display and nothing wokrs on twin view
<James147> :(
<saeia> whats jocky-kde? x.x
<James147> saeia: a tool for installing/activating drivers... but it wont really do and thing spical beyond installing the drivers as far as i know
<James147> saeia: you could try it that way, though it shouldnt hurt
<ignerious> Why dont you upgrade to 10.10 saeia. Its great
<saeia> herp how do i do that
<saeia> do i have to install a whole new os or can just upgrade?
<James147> saeia: kpackagekit should tell you (you might need to configure it to look for "normal" releases rather then LTS ones) or try running "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<saeia> ok
<Monika> I got to connect with umtsmon now
<ignerious> you can upgrade without format but I recomend you format and fresh install 10.10
 * James147 notes that you dont need to formate to reinstall... and not doing so will keep /home intact
<ignerious> hey can any one help me about plymouth manager error
<susundberg> hey, when i mark a bug (reported by me) to be duplicate, should i change it status also?
<saeia> so you think it might solve my problem ignerious
<ignerious> yes
<ignerious> i think so
<ignerious> do you about plymouth manager
<saeia> but meerkats scare the fuck out of me >.>
<ignerious> saeia
<saeia> <.<
<saeia> I dont know what that is lol
<darthanubis> #language
<Snowhog> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional..
<mbnoimi> Why kubuntu doesn't include restricted codecs in all distros
<mbnoimi> while Mint does!
<Snowhog> mbnoimi: Different philosphies.
<saeia> no sound from chrome?
<saeia> or konkour?
<mbnoimi> is there open source codecs for playing mp3 for including htem in kubuntu distros
<fdg> is kubuntu a kubuntu or is kubuntu a ubuntu with kde ?
<Snowhog> mbnoimi: medibuntu repository. Kubuntu does not include restricted codecs. You have to install them yourself.
<Monika> mbnoimi install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Monika> this provides mp3-support
<Monika> also support for more video codecs
<Monika> Java
<Monika> Flash
<Snowhog> fdg: All the *buntues utilize the same kernels. It's the DE that differs.
<fdg> you mean desktop ?
<Snowhog> fdg: Yes.
<James147> fdg: ^^ as well as the same repos... so share the same available programs
<fdg> and how does it differ from mint ? also by de ?
<James147> fdg: you can, for example, install kde on ubuntu or gnome on kubuntu
<fdg> so basically kubuntu is ubuntu
<Snowhog> fdg: Mint and *buntu are different distros, with different philosophies.
<Monika> Kubuntu, Ubuntu, Xubuntu, Lubuntu are all one and the same distribution
<saeia> i like your name Snowhog
<fdg> ok i get it
<Monika> all the (...)ubuntus are fully binary compatible and share the same repositories
<saeia> Whats diffrent about lubuntu?
<Monika> different desktop
<Monika> lxde
<James147> fdg: apart from running a different de and having different initally installed software  ubuntu and kubuntu are teh same
<Monika> uses even less resources than Xfce
<saeia> so its light does it work better then kde?
<fdg> i don't know if I should switch to mint because kubuntu has alot of problems on my computer, newer versions have real problem with sound and network
<saeia> KDE seems to be more about looking pretty then fixing things.. no offence..
<James147> saeia: that would depend on your deffiniion of "better"
<Monika> it is light, it has less functionality than KDE
<fdg> i dont get how can you judge kde while the system is basically the same as ubuntu
<Monika> if you just want something light, try Xfce
<fdg> the difference is that you can modify your desktop the way you want and need
<Monika> lxde is really if you have veeery old computers
<saeia> im sorry im a complete noob
<saeia> I know i REALLLY hate gnome
<saeia> the first time i tried linux was before suse became opensuse
<fdg> i dont like it too
<saeia> and it had old kde and i really liked it
<fdg> seems totally rigid and prehistoric on many ways
<fdg> but kde for example likes to crash once in a while
<Monika> haven't had KDE crash
<fdg> and restart de, just the same as windows explorer does
<fdg> depends how much you play with its functions
<fdg> OR it may be just me and my computer
<dayhawk> anyone herre run sandbox??
<fdg> thou I heard other opinions that kde is unstable
<saeia> i've had some crashes and i've been running kde for less then a 2 days..
<saeia> but those were just programs
<James147> fdg: you cant really say that with out a version number... kde 4.0 was really unstable, but the later version are much much more stable
<fdg> probably
<saeia> anyone use suse before it became open suse?
<fdg> my distro that works is the one with the end .21 while I have later .22 and ,25 versions and none of them work
<James147> kde 4.X makes huge improvments each version, espically when compaired with other de
<fdg> probably because i have a big mess on my computer and installed kubuntus one on another
<saeia> alright.. i guess im going to try 10.10
<saeia> well that failed
<saeia_> what
<saeia> :|
<saeia> dunno why that happened
<fdg> maybe kde does but kubuntu annoyed me with new 10.10 and even 10.04
<fdg> I don't know why the hell 10.10 as a standard doesn't have a valid network manager working
<maco> huh?
<fdg> it doesn't show me network manager
<fdg> in livecd
<fdg> i can't connect to network
<maco> should be plasma widget networkmanager
<fdg> neither I can play any sound
<maco> in the systray maybe?
<fdg> i cant find it in the lower bar
<fdg> don't remember that it even was in the menu
<maco> is there a triangle on the systray?
<maco> it should pop out a list of more plasmoids
<fdg> no there wasn't
<fdg> of course it should
<maco> and no it wouldnt be in the menu since its not a separate program
<fdg> but it didn't
<fdg> that makes it even bigger problem
<maco> right click the tray then
<fdg> i havent got it in the tray
<fdg> then
<maco> in the system tray settings, in "display" is "network management" checked?
<fdg> I'm not running livecd now
<maco> oh well then i cant help you
<fdg> no no, but help me with this
<fdg> every time my kubuntu goes to sleep mode when it gets back it has unmanaged network
<fdg> and each time I have to switch it back on manually
<fdg> whats the problem with it, and why did it work in 9.10 and didn't work in 10.04  ?
<maco> dont know
<fdg> lol thats my point
<fdg> kubuntu is a cool system but pretty faulty since 9.10
<fdg> at least on my computer
<marcos> guys
<marcosroriz> hi guys
<fdg> 9.10 was the only version of kubuntu that was fautless
<marcosroriz> is there a way to get the old icons of kde on the tray ? ( I hate the monochrome ones...)
<fdg> faultless
<maco> that is highly variable person to person...depends what hardware you have, features you need, etc.
<fdg> i use amilo pa 3559
<fdg> i guess
<maco> from others i hear that kubuntu /finally/ stopped being *expletive here*-y recently
<fdg> marcosroriz i guess that you need to install new theme or just switch them in the appearance but im not sure
<maco> is there a way to tell choqok to only download like...50... posts instead of freaking *200* when it starts up?
<maco> it crashes immediately
<saeia> unetbootin keeps saying that my flashdrive isnt mounted..
<James147> is it mounted?
<saeia> well it comes up in dolphin
<James147> saeia: dosent mean its mounted, open it in dolphin to mount it
<saeia> Oh ok.
<saeia> should i try xubuntu or just get 10.10..
<saeia> im kinda warey of more graphical stuff that dosnt need t obe there..
<saeia> and that guy rage quitting about it kinda alarms me too
<Snowhog> saeia: Are you able to use a LiveCD?
<James147> saeia: think he did that because he lost some stuff he stored in knotes
<saeia> I dont have any blank cds.
<Monika> do you have an USB-stick?
<Monika> empty one
<Snowhog> saeia: But does your PC have a CD/DVD device?
<Monika> then create a Live-USB stic
<saeia> Yeah thats what i been using but every time i dont use unetbootin and sometimes when i do
<saeia> i just get a isolinux boot:
<saeia> i have a 4gig drive that i've been using
<Snowhog> saeia: Does you PC have a CD/DVD drive?
<saeia> Yeah.. but i dont have any blank cds..
<Snowhog> saeia: Not a problem. You can order - for free- a LiveCD from https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<saeia> that would take months though.. lol
<Snowhog> saeia: No, about a week or two.
<saeia> why is using a flashdrive out of the question o.O
<James147> saeia: if your already on a *ubuntu system then you can also use usb-creator[-kde] to creat live usbs
<Snowhog> saeia: At least, that's what it took when I order from there.
<saeia> i've tried gentoo/debian/fedora with it alreaty
<saeia> gentoo... is.. scary...
<James147> saeia: yeah, its aimed at advanced users :)
<saeia> install gentoo they said..
 * saeia shakes
<saeia> its the best they said..
<James147> saeia: try arch :) .. you learn one hell of alot about linux tryin to install that beast :D
<saeia> Every time i tried with unetbootin i just get a boot:
<saeia> Am i doing it wrong?
<saeia> I've been intrested in it..
<saeia> Atleast with gentoo and unetbootin i got ot some kind of linux prompt
<James147> saeia: hmm, not sure, what happens if you use usb-creator ... also dose the iso pass the md5 sum?
<saeia> idk i just did arch linux on unetbootin lol
<saeia> and i forgot about md5 checksums
<saeia> Uhhh,,
<saeia> ok i tried downloading the torret and the iso twice for arch linux.. and its still not ocming up in my downloads folder and thats where its pointed too..
<ner0x> Any reason Thunderbird doesn't install lightning? Anyone else get this error?
<fdg> does anyone know some good software developer chat rooms ?
<bulldog98-konver> fdg: #qt
<bulldog98-konver> or #kde
<Monika> #kubuntu-devel #kde-devel
<fdg> thanks, can i ask java, android etc questions there ?
<Monika> no
<Monika> go to #java
<saeia> how do you check a md5 checkum?
<velocirachael> testing
<Mamarok> saeia: type md5sum followed by the so file name, then hit the enter key
<TheAxolotl> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<saeia> Mamarok: md5sum /home/downloads/file.iso?
<Monika> more like md5um ~/downloads/file.iso
<Monika> or /home/username/downloads/file.iso
<Monika> or you cd into the directory (e.g. cd downloads) and then just do md5sum file.iso
<saeia> capitals are annoying...
<Monika> like Washington D.C.? ;)
<saeia> mm..
<saeia> dunno if yours mocking me or not lol
<Monika> I am making a light-hearted joke and not mocking you.
<saeia> you are evil i hate you! ;~;
<saeia> <3
<Monika> totally evil
<Monika> have you managed to check hte md5sum?
<saeia> why the hell am i install archlinux anyway
<saeia> i know nothing about linux
<saeia> i just must hate myslef
<Monika> well, Archlinux might not be the best distro to start with if you know nothing of Linux, yet
<Monika> you can still give it a try later once you have a bit of experience
<apachelogger> saeia: the thrill of advanture?
 * apachelogger once installed windows
<Monika> apachelogger: o.o
<Monika> You know no fear!
<apachelogger> I know, I am wicked
<andrewh192> hey is there a more simplier audio program like amarok
<andrewh192> that might be a little less strenious on my memory
<andrewh192> i am running on an old laptop
<andrewh192> and tryin to keep everything as simple as i can to keep it running as best i can
<apachelogger> andrewh192: vlc
<BloodyRain2k> can someone help me with installing glib 2.0 gthread 2.0 and gobject 2.0? I don't have internet on my linux pc so I need them as deb packages or similar
<Monika> BloodyRain2k if you use Synaptic, you can use that on the off-line Linux PC and from the menu select to export the list of requested packages
<Monika> take that to another PC, could even be Windows I think
<Monika> download them there
<Monika> take them back, install them with Synaptic
<BloodyRain2k> sounds like a better why than try and erroring through the packages like i did before. If it's not preinstalled in kubuntu I'd need to get that first and learn how to do said things.
<Monika> oh, that could be somewhat hard
<Monika> can you not get your Linux PC on the internet temporarily?
<BloodyRain2k> if i could i wouldn't have the problem ^^ my network manager is wrecked and wont connect anymore and trying to reinstall it made me already download 20 packages one after another from here just to USB stick them over there
<Monika> how about reinstalling the system?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: here is a wicked idea... muon-downloader ... create a list of packages on your kubuntu, get the muon-downloader and have it create a tar of all necessary packages from any system with intarwebs access
<Monika> if you have a separate home partition it's fast and easy
<Monika> if not, get an external hard drive, copy the home partition there, reinstall, copy back
<Monika> this time use separate /home
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: thanks to Qt neverminding the operating system, dep resolution can happen on the kubuntu system, so the downloader really just needs urls it can fetch the stuff from
<BloodyRain2k> Monika: not really in the mood to reinstall it, I'd love it if I could just get a network manager gnome 082 pack with all deps and just install it *sigh*
<Monika> but reinstalling is so fast
<Monika> like 30 minutes actual installation
<Monika> 90 minutes installing packages and config
<Monika> done
<BloodyRain2k> I think I now need to reinstall it anyways, i installed to many things without knowing anything and now my package manager is wrecked too Oo does Kubuntu have some repair function? XD
<apachelogger> BloodyRain2k: yeah, we call it usb-creator, it impelements the reinstall paradigm :P
<apachelogger> very powerful tool
<BloodyRain2k> out of curiousity, what does apt-get -f install?
<apachelogger> BloodyRain2k: try to fix a broken dendency tree
<apachelogger> it essentially will try to add/remove the smallest amount of packages to bring the lot of packages back into consistent dependency state
<apachelogger> (usually not a very useful command, unless an upgrade or similar died midway through in which case the dependencies could be in a broken state)
<BloodyRain2k> or a person without knowledge slaps one package after another into the system without knowing what it will cause, either it fixed some things I broke or broke even more, I'll see in a few minutes
<apachelogger> BloodyRain2k: depends on how you slapped it into it
<apachelogger> if you did it by apt-get you would not get into a state of inconsitency
<apachelogger> since apt simply refuses to execute actions that violate the dependencies
<BloodyRain2k> I should just have stolen my towers lan cable before, would have spared my poor kubuntu and me some pain
<BloodyRain2k> and how i slapped it: downloading deb files and install them with dpkg -i :o
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that would do for inconsistency then ;)
<saeia> why dont my brouseres have sound when i try and use them?
 * apachelogger goes talking to people to solve the undelrying issue here
<apachelogger> saeia: what browser do you use?
<saeia> chrome and its the same on konkorer
<BloodyRain2k> one thing I was wondering for some time now, what do the Recovery Mode versions do that you can select in grub?
<apachelogger> saeia: I suppose you mean in flash movies etc.?
<saeia> yeah
<apachelogger> BloodyRain2k: drops you to a root shell and IIRC provides some basic options for fixing
<apachelogger> like say nuke your X config
<apachelogger> saeia: what other applications are running?
<saeia> i unno
<saeia> kopete
<saeia> nothing involving sound
<saeia> rebooted a few times with diffrent apps running
<saeia> same thing
<Monika> does sound work with other things than browsers?
<saeia> i think system sounds work
<Monika> have you heard anything?
<Monika> like, a music file
<saeia> i dont know if i have any
<Monika> there is an ogg file or something
<Monika> in the sample folder
<apachelogger> you get one with amarok actually
<apachelogger> it will be in the playlist at first start
<saeia> sample?
 * apachelogger actually invented that feature years ago ^^
<saeia> where?
<BloodyRain2k> I think I need a guide how to reinstall kubuntu to fix things but not replace or remove existing software, simple said a repair install but not a system nuking >_<
<xevil> BloodyRain2k: use a text package manager like aptitude to sort out your broken dependencies
<saeia> wheres the smaple folder?
<BloodyRain2k> xevil: my current problem is that I can't even get into my system anymore, my kubuntu loading screen turned purple and text only it seems, showing Ubuntu 10.04 and 4 dots that change between white and red, I guess I have to give the recovery mode a try. I think I did something like del system32 to my linux lol
<xevil> can't even get to a terminal?
<xevil> BloodyRain2k: it may be easier to reinstall...
<BloodyRain2k> one try with recovery mode now and if that fails to rescue it ill nuke it ;_;
<xevil> BloodyRain2k: good luck
<BloodyRain2k> grml, gotta burn a new kubuntu disc first, recovery mode doesnt like my anymore too: Archivement Unlocked - Destroyed KUbuntu ;_;
<BloodyRain2k> mhm, I got a 64bit AMD on my pc where I wanna install it, should i then get the 64bit version?
<Monika> BloodyRain2k you have the choice of amd64 (= 64-bit on all AMD and almost all Intel processors) or i386 (= 32-bit on all AMD and Intel processors)
<yofel> personal preference, unless you have >3GiB of RAM I would recommend the 32bit version though
<Monika> If you have more than 4 GB RAM, you must use the amd64
<yofel> Monika: not really, you can use 32bit PAE kernel, not sure how much that helps, but you can use >4GiB of memory on 32bit with that
<BloodyRain2k> got exactly 3 gb ram so I'd get the amd64 version?
<Monika> I'd say if you have 1 GB or more, go with amd64
<yofel> BloodyRain2k: then it's your choice, I use 64bit fine here
<Monika> there is not really any reason not to use amd64 (anymore)
<Monika> in the early time two years ago stuff like Flash didn't use to work
<Monika> but now everything is fine
<BloodyRain2k> ugh I think I'll do it like with linux, screw 64bit oô better save with 32
<Monika> have been using amd64 for ... don't know, 1.5 years or so
<Monika> no no
<Monika> go for 64bit
<Monika> it's fine
<Monika> totally
<Monika> just don't expect any big boost from it ... unless you do video works or something like this
#kubuntu 2011-12-12
<Stronze> i been thinking of doing a chain of wifi repeaters from here to starbucks if my neighbor wises up and password protects
<BarkingFish> It basically transmits free wifi across our estate, and there's about 12 others
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Stronze> brb
<BarkingFish> okies
<BarkingFish> Welcome back, Stronze :)
<Stronze> no sound on computer
<BarkingFish> Not yet, there won't be...
<BarkingFish> I need you to go back into systemsettings for me, multimedia, then Phonon
<Stronze> one moment, it keeps opening apps in on tv and my brother is playing skyrim while i do this
<Tech-1> tellem to chill till your done
<Stronze> and sadly gets upset im doing this yet i was doing this before he started playing skyrim :P
<BarkingFish> tell him to get the [censored by the netfaeries] off the TV until you're done :P
<Stronze> i dont mind as long as he doesnt get lippy since its my tv and my 360
<BarkingFish> Right
<Stronze> wow got alot of options in phonon/video
<BarkingFish> Yes, this is what we wanted :)
<BarkingFish> What is your top option in the Audio notifications column?
<Stronze> and i got my nephew tossing lil plastic balls over me and the computer at the sliding glass door blinds and laughing
<BarkingFish> er.. Audio playback, not audio notifications :P
<BarkingFish> You should see one particular sound device at the very top of your list.
<BarkingFish> Mine says HDA Intel (Analog ALC880)
<Stronze> hda intel (alc268 analog)
<Stronze> i clicked audio playback and list is same and same order
<BarkingFish> right, click on the top one in that list, and click the Test button.
<BarkingFish> do you hear any sound?
<Stronze> sorry, was taking screenshot of options and couldnt figure out why i couldnt find screenshot app
<BarkingFish> no problem :)
<BarkingFish> So as I say, if you click the first device in that list and hit test, do you hear any sound?
<Stronze> was it pastebin for showing images?
<BarkingFish> imagebin
<BarkingFish> or you can use imgur.com - either is good
<Stronze> http://imagebin.org/188133
<Stronze> wierd, tv is no longer showing anything
<Stronze> i switched over and its black
<Stronze> nm, i jiggled the cable
<BarkingFish> :P
<BarkingFish> yep :) it's there...
<BarkingFish> Right, Stronze - in that list, Under audio playback, can you click Video please - then in the right window, click HDA Intel - ALC268 Digital (HDMI Audio output)
<Stronze> i tested all and no sound on laptop or tv
<BarkingFish> you may be missing a decent backend then
<BarkingFish> Before you do anything else, just click the Backend tab above the window we're working on
<BarkingFish> tell me if there's anything in that list
<Stronze> gstreamer and xine
<BarkingFish> which is top?
<Stronze> gstreamer
<BarkingFish> hm. It should be working then.
<BarkingFish> Just a thought, click your kmix icon in the system tray please :)
<Tech-1> maybe its muted in alsamixer ?
<BarkingFish> just getting there, Tech-1  :)
<Tech-1> Yeah
<BarkingFish> when your volume control opens, Stronze - click the Mixer button, and you should get a full bank mixer which pops up
<Stronze> only headphone was muted
<Stronze> mic boost is turned all the way down
<BarkingFish> yeah, there are other channels which you may need to view, which you need to set up - mine is like this: http://imagebin.org/188139
<BarkingFish> Click Settings in the mixer, and click Configure Channels
<BarkingFish> In the window which pops up, the right side shows you what you already have in your mixer, the left is what's available
<BarkingFish> (If I'm going too fast, tell me to slow down :) )
<Stronze> right side ia masrer, pcm,headphone and mic boost
<Stronze> im slow cuz some how i mananged to stop my task bar from showing what windows i have open and i gotta play alt tab
<BarkingFish> OK.  From the left side, I want you to drag over - Front - Digital - and Automute Mode  - and place them on the right please :)
<Stronze> it was an accidwently right left clicha nd poof my apps no longer show there
<Stronze> i soo messed that sentence up
<BarkingFish> don't worry.  I didn't speak English until 8 years ago :D  Mine was worse than that, so I can understand you :)
<BarkingFish> Well not that well, anyway :)
<Stronze> digital and auto mute moved
<Stronze> i see no front
<Stronze> lol
<Stronze> its nice now since i assumed you was british
<Stronze> didnt have a clue your not native english
<BarkingFish> I'm naturalised British, born in Iceland though
<Stronze> oh nice
<Tech-1> hard language
<BarkingFish> Not if you were born there :P
<Tech-1> Yeah
<Tech-1> but atleast your gov threw out the wicked bankers
<BarkingFish> Anyway, so - Your kmix now has digital in it, and also Automute.
<Stronze> you wanted front moved right to left but i dont havea  front option
<BarkingFish> Stronze: no problem
<Stronze> next step?
<BarkingFish> I forgot, front is usually on Desktop card where they have sockets on the front of the machine
<Stronze> ah
<BarkingFish> Click ok in the configure channels, and they'll appear in Kmix
<BarkingFish> On the right of kmix, you'll now see an automute mode - is it disabled or enabled?
<Stronze> disabled
<BarkingFish> good
<BarkingFish> and the volume control on digital - is it turned up or down?
<Stronze> digital was half and i moved it full and auto mute went enabled and i put it back disabled
<BarkingFish> Ok
<BarkingFish> Now - do any of those channels show up now as muted?
<Stronze> never did
<Stronze> well headphones was
<Stronze> ealier
<BarkingFish> right.  Then why you have no sound to me, is a complete and utter mystery.
<Stronze> earlier*
<BarkingFish> You should have sound everywhere.
<Stronze> i have a movie playing in the background
<Stronze> no sound
<BarkingFish> Is the volume turned up on all the channels?
<Stronze> yep
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<Tech-1> does he have to go to sound properties in players and make sound alsa since they were pule to start with ?, just wondering
<BarkingFish> He shouldn't, Tech-1 - I didn't.
<Tech-1> weird
<BarkingFish> I'm using an ALC card too and it wasn't this difficult.
<Tech-1> huh, maybe another roboot may do it
<BarkingFish> Stronze: could you just do one more thing for me please?
<Stronze> sure as long as it doesnt involve dollar bills and dancing
<Tech-1> lol
<BarkingFish> In the Phonon window, can you click "Show advanced devices" under the box with the Audio playback hoodad in it?
<BarkingFish> You will see some other devices show up in your list to the right
<Stronze> defualt and some musical note with no words describing it
<Stronze> default*
<Stronze> sorry default was already there
<BarkingFish> yep - do you see one which has something like (IEC958/S-PDIF) after it?
<Stronze> yes
<BarkingFish> wonderful.  Could you click Video on the Left side under Audio playback, then click the IEC958 entry, and use Prefer to move it to the top of the list please?
<BarkingFish> Oh crud.
<Stronze> #gm done
<BarkingFish> I just had a network shutdown notification on my cellphone from Virgin Wifi...
<Stronze> oh ho
<BarkingFish> "Hi - this is Annie at VM network control, Milton Keynes - We're about to close the Wifi network in MK5 and MK6 due to technical issues - Maintenance will last until 2AM GMT - Apologies for the loss of your service, we'll be back soon."
<Stronze> :/
<BarkingFish> Sent at 12.46AM
<BarkingFish> so I'd better go, or I'll be getting DC'd.  BluesKaj - if you're about, can you take over on this please?
<Stronze> yeah barkingfish broke my sound is now dining and ditching
<BarkingFish> If not, I'll catch you tomorrow if you're about. I'm sorry I've not been able to get you fully working tonight, Stronze - it will get sorted, trust me.
<Stronze> :P
<Stronze> if its still broke, ill be around but this is a good chance to havea  coffin nail
<BarkingFish> I can't help ditching, Stronze - I have to go with what Virgin tell me, sadly. God rule the day they get the cable working here :)
<BarkingFish> I'll be running around and blowing a trumpet :)
<BarkingFish> Right guys, just had the 2 minute warning, so I'd better go.
<BarkingFish> Sorry Stronze - hope you get sorted out :(
<BarkingFish> Bye guys...
<Stronze> anyone else know how to help?
<Tech-1> all i could advise is to reboot again to see if it takes
<Stronze> sure
<Tech-1> thats about it for me
<Stronze> no sound still
<Stronze> anyone know how to get app tabs back in task bar?
<BluesKaj> Stronze, open a terminal, lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" . pastebin the output pls.
<BluesKaj> Stronze, , if you feel like tackling this tomorrow, Ill be around for awhile after 4pm EST ...I have a few ideas that might work
<gfrog> hello, there, is there anybody familiar with kdialog? when I use kdialog to send a passivepop message, it shows a gnome-like popup msg in KDE env, so strange. Could anybody give me some advice to troubleshoot this problem?
<merlin1991> hey partitionmanager gives me a headache, I'm trying to resize a primary partition (which contains 2 extended ones) to occupy unallocated space left from it
<merlin1991> but it just fails with couldn't set geometry for partition /dev/something while trying to resize/move it
<merlin1991> I did not boot from there (running the live cd) and nothing is munted
<gfrog> merlin1991: I think you should check the mound partition in your running os (the live cd) with cmd 'mount' to make sure no hard disk is used first.
<merlin1991> as I said, nothing is mounted
<Free_Bullets> has anyone encountered a problem where dolphin stops remembering window size?
<Free_Bullets> it doesn't remember column widths either, but I don't think it ever did that, so it might be a "feature"
<phoenix_firebrd> Hello everyone
<OerHeks> great, Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0df6:003f Sitecom WL-608 Wireless USB Adapter 54g works OOTB
<zorobabel> for the life of me I can't get my 3g modem to work
<hans_> Joit_: java
<hans_> Joit_: #java
<hans_> #java
<Joit_> ok
<Joit_> hans_:  i need a invitation
<Joit_> whats up btw
<OerHeks> try ##java :-)
<Joit_> ty oer
<hans_> ##java
<Joit> and then hans?
<Joit> is today 1. April?
<OerHeks> if you need an invite, maybe you need to register ?
<Joit> OerHeks:  yes, i did that, usual i am reegistered but i have daily disconnect and this weird name then
<Joit> i just wonder why he beeped me for it, i got nothing to do with it
<Joit> hans
<Joit> hans
<Joit> hans_:
<Joit> hans_:
<bodoh> hey .. you know WHAT!!?? .... I think I like kubuntu ;)
<bodoh> it looks great, for sure ... but I'm still a bit confused with the settings
<bodoh> one more thing is .. this Krazy usage of anything K in kde ... from kopete to kock ... really reminds me of Kim Kardashian
<bodoh> is kde a personal linux distro of that Kim Kardashian .. indeed???
<bodoh> how to install jre?
<hans_> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
<osinclair_> any sight of 4.7.4 packages?
<jtheuer> hi, after upgrading to 11.10, my X doesn't boot on startup: it repeatingly restarts and I have to boot the system in recovery mode. Any idea where to start fighting the issue?
<jtheuer> starting kdm from the recovery mode afterwards kind of works but my resolution is bad and I cannot access my additional monitor :-(
<osinclair_> jtheuer: try setting "nomodeset" as a boot option
<jtheuer> osinclair_: thanks. I can edit that on-the-fly in grub, right?
<osinclair_> jtheuer: and don't forget update-grub b4 u reboot
<faichele> jtheuer: What you mean is the grub boot prompt; depending on how grub is configured, it either displays "Press Esc to enter boot console" before the kernel loads, or it presents a selection of bootable kernels.
<faichele> jtheuer: You can edit the grub command line there.
<jtheuer> ok, great nomodeset works, I can now boot staight into X... Small issue left: I onlyhave 1024x768 and cannot use my external monitor. Any ideas what is wrong? its an internal intel graphics card...
<jtheuer> strange thing is: it worked once, even with the new 11.10 stuff (some startx fiddeling as root or so..)
<jjman6> muon doesn't seem to have permissions to do anything.  b4 upgrade (kpackage) worked just fine.  How can i give Muon permissions to use it
<osinclair_> jtheuer: look in kubuntu users mailing list archives, was a long thread on this
<jtheuer> cool, thanks. any keyword you remember?
<osinclair_> jtheuer: I THINK (not sure) "KDE hang while start"
<jtheuer> osinclair_: ok, thanks found it but i think its not related. I only have to figure out how to get my graphic card back.
<osinclair_> jtheuer: ok am not good at these things myself, have problems with my ati card...
<Joit> jtheuer:  you can try to install a graphic driver first. by my 10.10 it did not isntall a driver, and that was the problem
<azbarcea_> hello everyone
<jtheuer> Joit: can I see which driver is currently used?
<Joit> jtheuer: i got the driver menu at systemsettings - hardwaredriver
<Joit> not at system, the other menu above
<Joit> sry opposite
<Joit> menu System - Hardware driver
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<trerq> hi all
<trerq> i wont to try KDE 4.8b
<trerq> i on kubuntu 11.10
<trerq> PPA?
<Riddell> trerq: use project neon for now, we'll package 4.8b properly shortly
<kamilnadeem> hi
<trerq> I project Neon and right now I'm updating, the update has already entered?
<kamilnadeem> any heads up on KDE 4.7.4 making to the repos?
<trerq> i try neon
<trerq> not have KDE 4.b
<Alonea> ok, I am not sure why I am not getting sound. all the volume is set up and it looks like it should work, but I don't hear anything. Note that sound is going through HDMI
<Peace-> Alonea: mm have you some mp3 file ?
<Peace-> Alonea: and ffmpeg or mplayer installeD?
<Alonea> no mp3. Was using the "test" option under phonon. I think they were trying to watch youtube videos
<Alonea> and there isn't any startup noise or pop sounds from notifications
<Alonea> Peace-: is the backend supposed to be GStreamer?
<Peace-> Alonea: i don't use that crappy stuff
<Peace-> i use phonon-backend-vlc
<Alonea> Peace-: er. its what the phonon settings says the backend is
<Alonea> Peace-: isn't VLC a player?
<Peace-> yes but installing   phonon-backend-vlc you will get the vlc stuff
<Alonea> Peace-: er, I am fine with VLC player, but how does that get system sounds working?
<Peace-> Alonea: try to install veromix maybe it could help you to set better your stuff
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-veromix should be fine
<Alonea> ok, how do I stop the X server? kdm stop did nothing and init 1 locked up my computer.
<Alonea> ctrl alt backspace doesn't work either
<BluesKaj> Alonea, ctrl+alt+F1 , sudo service kdm stop
<mokie> when 4.7.4 will be available???
<mokie> hello??
<Peace-> mokie: wait untill there will be the new on kubuntu.org
<mokie> what?
<mokie> 2 days maybe
<mokie> ?
<szal> Peace-: the new what?
<mokie> 4.7.4
<Peace-> go in www.kubuntu.org => news ==> if there si kde 4.7.4
<Peace-> there would be in ther repository if not =>wait
<mokie> I dont know why this time it is taking so much time
<Alonea> BluesKaj: Is there a guide on how to get the Nvidia drivers to install? it was complaining about noveu (er, sp?) or something running
<Alonea> how do you disable nouveau?
<who_me> it gets disabled automatically when you grab the nvidia blob via jockey
<BluesKaj> Alonea, lookin the kmenu>apps>ssystem>additional drivers , install the recommended driver , it will remove nouveau and reboot
<BluesKaj> Alonea, you'll have to manually reboot
<Alonea> BluesKaj: nope. still says its on there and wont install
<BluesKaj> Alonea, try desktop effects , there'
<BluesKaj> s a bug in nvidia reporting which driver is in use
<Alonea> BluesKaj: ah ok. so enable them?
<BluesKaj> which driver won't install , Alonea ?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: the 290.10 ones from NVidia
<Alonea> BluesKaj: says it can't until nouveau is turned off
<BluesKaj> Alonea, is it the recommended ?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: its not the beta ones.
<Tech-1> those are from nvidia site
<BluesKaj> the 285 is usually the recmd'd one
<Alonea> Tech-1: correct. the proprietary ones aren't under additional drivers so I was going to install it manually.
<Tech-1> youll have to do some black lsiting and uninstall nvidia.*
<BluesKaj> ok , maybe blacklist nouveau
<Tech-1> pain in the but, just go with whats in the repos
<BluesKaj> those damm proprietaries ...
<Alonea> BluesKaj: alright, I can try that out here in a bit. I didn't see anything remotely recent in the repos. stuff in the 100s I think. Let me look again
<Tech-1> Alonea:  when you click on aditional drivers, there are usually 2-3 versions to pick from
<BluesKaj> Alonea, make sure you have the partner repos enabled
<Tech-1> i would go with (nvidia-current)
<Alonea> Tech-1: only additional is the experimental free one
<Tech-1> what version
<Tech-1> 173 ?
<BluesKaj> the 285.13 driver is most likely the recommended driver in 'additional drivers" the 290 is experimental afaik
<Tech-1> then go to your repos and click search, Nvidia...then look for nvidia-current
<Tech-1> then go back to aditional drivers
<Alonea> Tech-1: ok, and for reference the additional one I have says:   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  This driver provides a highly experimental 3D acceleration for NVIDIA graphics cards, as a free alternative to the proprietary driver.
<BluesKaj> too many cooks ...taking a break
<Tech-1> sry BluesKaj
<Tech-1> thats what ive done Alonea
<Tech-1> but if your worried, go with the 285
<BluesKaj>  have to go in the same direction , so ...bbl
<Alonea> Tech-1: where is the 285? under current or elsewhere?
<Tech-1> check in repos
<Tech-1> Alonea:  what version pops up when you click aditional drivers ?
<BluesKaj> Alonea, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<Alonea> BluesKaj: alright, though I am having issues installing current. that lists common, current, current-dev, and settings
<Alonea> BluesKaj: and it says the nvidia version is 270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<BluesKaj> which driver is listed , it should show trhat
<Alonea> BluesKaj: also, i will be back in a couple hours, got Crypto to go to. Umm, I assume it means the 270.41 driver.
<BluesKaj> i mean , which driver is listed after the command I gave you , Alonea
<Alonea> it listed those 4 things
<Alonea> nvidia-common, -current, -current-dev, and -settings
<BluesKaj> any chance of a pastebin of the output
<Alonea> sure, real quick like
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> pm me if you want
<Alonea> http://pastebin.com/MgNFB8hL
<Alonea> ok, I will be back!
<BluesKaj> Alonea, don't cd to ~/Downloads in the terminal...we need it be in your current dir which is default
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey i have installed the unity panel :D http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktoprg2848
<BluesKaj> Peace-, , but why ... to each his own ,  I prefer bottom panels to side panels
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :) haha i did for fun
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have even created a debian package
<BluesKaj> not a fan ofunity
<Peace-> it a plasmoid
<Peace-> it's
<DarthFrog> Peace-:  What does it do?
<Peace-> DarthFrog: the same of unity i guess
<Myze> Networking Kubuntu 11.10 does anyonbe have advice I am trying to connect to another kubuntu 11.10 computer
<Myze> I tried samba but I can't connect to ther other computer...
<Togkolos> how can i restore grub? ( i just installed windows and lost grub)
<Tech-1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Togkolos> tell me the command
<Togkolos> links dont work
<Tech-1> you have to do it from the live cd
<Tech-1> and DO read the links, they tell how
<Takaros> how can i remove a user from a group?
<ikonia> usermod
<ikonia> or the user admin gui
<Takaros> what options?
<DarthFrog> Takaros: Use the "groupdel" command.
<Takaros> groupdel deletes the group
<Takaros> i want the opposite of usermod -aG group name
<DarthFrog> Oops, forget that.  Groupdel deletes a group, not a user from a group. :-(
<Takaros> ikonia, any idea?
<ikonia> Takaros: what ?
<Takaros> how can i do that with usermod?
<DarthFrog> Takaros: Edit the /etc/group file and delete the user from the group there.
<ikonia> Takaros: well common sense would be to look at the syntax or man page, but you basically just re-apply the groups you want, removing the one you want
<ikonia> Takaros: so usermod -g
<Takaros> i check the manpage, i cant find a remove option
<ikonia> there isn't a remove option, re-read what I said
<genii-around> Takaros: The -G option is like a toggle. If you put also the -a it appends. If no -a, then only the specifically listed comma separated groups you have in the command are what the user will belong to
<Takaros> genii-around, i understand your reply now
<Takaros> k done
<testetsetse> hi
<cappi> what is the cmd to list the channels?
<Pici> !alis | cappi
<ubottu> cappi: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<joshua__> hi
 * Tech-1 stealz voice
 * genii-around hugs FloodBotK1!
 * Tech-1 stealz all hugs
<nicolindalciucio> ubuntu-it
<BluesKaj> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<soee> yofel, hi sorry for disturbing but any news about 4.7.4 and 4.8 beta2 ?
<yofel> soee: not much on 4.8 - scott is making good progress on 4.7.4
<soee> yofel, what 4.8 version can we expect in 11.10 ? aby rc maybe ?
<The_Jag> Hi all, is there a way to get into ubuntu that new Characters Picker feature of OSX Lion?
<ccux> hallo everyone
<yofel> soee: probably rc, but with the current progress I'm really just guessing
<The_Jag> anyone?
<soee> yofel, thank you
<BluesKaj> The_Jag, alt+f2 . character-selector
<soee> The_Jag, what is Characters Picker ?
<BluesKaj> err character selector , The_Jag
<The_Jag> BluesKaj: never knew that
<BluesKaj> I didn't either , but i stsrted typing character and the selector auto finished
<The_Jag> soee: it's a feature of the new osx lion that acts like in android/iOS: tap and hold a key and it shows the possible accented weird chars associated with it
<soee> The_Jag, like press "s" and you get "ś" etc ?
<The_Jag> BluesKaj: can't make it to work
<The_Jag> soee: yes
<The_Jag> soee: a pop up with all those chars
<The_Jag> quite handy
<d1g1ta1> I need to install Kubuntu on an older laptop that does not support booting from the CD ROM nor USB (it does support booting from floppy).  Is it possible to copy the contents of the CD to a USB drive and then to create a boot floppy that will both recognize the USB thumb drive and allow installation of Kubuntu?
<jalel> i need help
<jalel> i install maven
<jalel> in my system
<Tech-1> d1g1ta1:  is it a eeepc ?
<jalel> and i modify my /etc/bash.bashrc
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1:  no
<The_Jag> BluesKaj: it won't find anything :(
<jalel> but he can't reconize my my command mvn
<Tech-1> d1g1ta1:  are you trying to install from a usb?, if so check out unetbootin
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1: no, it's a parallel port CD ROM drive
<Tech-1> o
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1: or, as I mentioned, I can copy the CD to a USB memory drive (though that's not bootable either).
<Tech-1> so, you want to install from that on boot ?
<BluesKaj> Ⳁt ,  <-- I just dragged that into the text box
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1:   Yes, but I will go with whatever works.
<BluesKaj> The_Jag,^
<The_Jag> BluesKaj: ???
<Tech-1> cant you hit escape on boot and have the bios have you chose on boot ?
<BluesKaj> The_Jag, sry , dunno what you're trying to do then.
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1: No, the only boot options on that laptop are floppy disk or hard disk
<Tech-1> try the floppy and see if it sees it
<d1g1ta1> yes, it works with a DOS boot floppy
<Tech-1> must be a really ld machine, lol
<Tech-1> old
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1:  I even made a DOS boot floppy with the parallel port CD ROM drivers which works, but Kubuntu has a known error that prevents installing from WIndows
<Tech-1> i c
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1:  nor does it support DOS
<Tech-1> google time
<The_Jag> BluesKaj: I'm searching a way (if there is any) to enable a feature like Character Picker http://www.apple.com/macosx/whats-new/features.html#text
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1:  So, I was thinking if we could make a Linux floppy that will allow me to run the installation from USB or from the parallel port (or a USB DVD) drive...
<Tech-1> you can from a usb, unetbootin would be the choice
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1: remember, this doesn''t support boot from USB, which is why I need the floppy to boot linux
<Tech-1> just make sure you format the usb to dos
<Tech-1> o ic now
<Tech-1> ok
<BluesKaj> The_Jag, try character picker in apper or muon , there are acouple of apps there
<The_Jag> thanks, will try that
<d1g1ta1> I am trying several versions of Kubuntu and Ubuntu, each throws a different error.  Ubuntu says "The specified file was not found"  Kubuntu says "CD MENU" "Invalid CD Detected"... I googled these and it says they are known bugs.  SUper.
 * Tech-1 scratches head
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1:   I suppose I could take the hard drive and put it into a laptop that supports CD booting... but then would the GUI work when I change machines?  I imagine not.
<Tech-1> the hardware would be different
<Tech-1> you cant hold escape on boot and it give you boot options ?
<d1g1ta1> Nope, tried it when you asked b4, it just booted Windows
<Tech-1> heh
<Tech-1> what kind of machine is it
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1:  Acer
<Tech-1> have you gone into the bios yet ?
<BluesKaj> d1g1ta1, try the alternate install
<d1g1ta1> Oh, yes.  Only options are hard drive and Floppy drive
<BluesKaj> !alternate
<Tech-1> ya, like BluesKaj  said
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Kubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<d1g1ta1> BluesKaj:  No, what''s that?
<d1g1ta1> !alternate
<BluesKaj> d1g1ta1, read the post above
<d1g1ta1> BluesKaj: the thing is, I cannot boot from CD on this system.  Has to be floppy or hard drive.
<BluesKaj> does the cdrom not work at all?
<d1g1ta1> WOrks, but u cannot boot from it on this system
<d1g1ta1> You can boot from Floppy and then run things on the CD, but Ubuntu & Kubuntu keep throwing the errors mentioned above.
<d1g1ta1> same goes for HD/WIn boot
<Tech-1> the only thing i can say is, see if there is a bios update that is for that mobo
<d1g1ta1> I already checked, there is not
<Tech-1> what about f8
<Tech-1> im grabing at straws here, so.
<d1g1ta1> Remember, this is a parallel port CD ROM drive and you cannot boot from USB even though I have two USB DVD RW drives that won't help
<Tech-1> what model # is this
<d1g1ta1> I think I need a way to boot from floppy and then launch the installer from CD ROM or USB memory drive.
<Tech-1> Yeah
<d1g1ta1> TravelMate 330T
<d1g1ta1> This one only has an external floppy, no CD, so I had to use a 3rd party parallel CD ROM
<Tech-1> the only thing i can think of is vbox
<BluesKaj> d1g1ta1, pls understand the alternate cd will probly boot , the live cd doesn't boot on older systems ..i know, I have one
<BluesKaj> I installed using the alternate on an amd single cpu pc from 2005
<BluesKaj> d1g1ta1, . ok understood , that's a pretty old system ....you could try xfce/xubuntu
<Tech-1> im looking at a pdf, it says you can pick the boot order
<Tech-1> http://tim.id.au/laptops/acer/travelmate%20330.pdf
<d1g1ta1> You can, but not for 3rd party CD ROM
<Tech-1> oh
<d1g1ta1> BluesKaj: does xfce/xubuntu support installation from a floppy disk?
<Tech-1> id do like BluesKaj  said = alternate cd
<d1g1ta1> BluesKaj: are you saying the alternate CD might boot from Windows running off a non-bootable CD ROM (not DVD) drive?
<Tech-1> that prolly will work
<kkerwin> Hi. I just setup an NFS share, but the directory that I'm trying to share is apparently "unable to be exported". Any reason why this is, and what can I do to fix the issue?
<BluesKaj> d1g1ta1, yes it should boot with windows installed, but make sure you create an ext3/4 partition for the linux OS, and swap
<BluesKaj> use gparted livecd for the partitoning
<d1g1ta1> I'd just assume scratch windows and install Kubuntu.  When I downloaded the alternate CD it gave me a 28KB file called *.iso.torrent
<d1g1ta1> BluesKaj: same problem, how am I going to boot the Live CD?
<BluesKaj> d1g1ta1, that file merely a link for seeding the iso thru your torrent client
<d1g1ta1> I don't have that.  There's no way to just download the CD directly?
<d1g1ta1> And, once I have it, can you start the Alternate install from WIndows?
<Tech-1> how fast is the processor and how much ram U got
<d1g1ta1> It's a PII 384M RAM
<Tech-1> huh
<d1g1ta1> Thus, my choice of Kubuntu vs Ubuntu
<Tech-1> thats cuttin it mighty close
<Tech-1> youd be better off with xfce or lubuntu or something like that
<BluesKaj> yeah, it's too old for ubuntu or kubuntu , xubuntu might work
<d1g1ta1> Is this a waste of time?  Win 98 runs great on that system
<Tech-1> looks like it
<Tech-1> or, puppy
<Tech-1> puppy looks and works great
<BluesKaj> yup
<Riddell> d1g1ta1: get it from http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/oneiric/
<BluesKaj> Riddell, not with his specs ...no way will it work
<d1g1ta1> can you install xubuntu or Puppy from DOS, Win 98 or a boot floppy?
<BluesKaj> d1g1ta1, http://www.xubuntu.org/
<BluesKaj> check the url
<d1g1ta1> (e.g., without a bootable CD / DVD / USB / parallel drive)?
<BluesKaj> d1g1ta1, well, without a cdrom drive , there might be a method , but I don't know of any
<Tech-1> maybe a tape drive
<Tech-1> i remember the win 98 days tho, whew, glad they are over.
<sam-jamie> hey all
<kkerwin> Hi. I just setup an NFS share, but the directory that I'm trying to share is apparently "unable to be exported". Any reason why this is, and what can I do to fix the issue?
<d1g1ta1> BluesKaj: I have a CD ROM drive, it's just not a bootable CD ROM drive.  I can boot from WIndows or floppy drive
<BluesKaj> d1g1ta1, an outboard ?
<d1g1ta1> y
<d1g1ta1> parallel w dos driver I can make it boot from WIndows on C: or dos on A:
<d1g1ta1> and see the CD ROM
<BluesKaj> d1g1ta1, well it's a bit round abou,t but if you can get the xubuntu alternate iso on to a cd (if the outboard can also burn cds or if you have access to a cd burner) , the you might be able to explore the wonders of linux on the laptop:)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<d1g1ta1> BluesKaj: I can burn the CD on another system, no problem.  The question is whether or not I can launch the alternate CD installer from DOS?
<OerHeks> d1g1ta1, no, dis is unusable, there used to be a floppy method, i hope that still works .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<OerHeks> dis-dos
<k0s> WTF???
<OerHeks> mind your language k0s
<k0s> посмотрели чем живете.можно и прощаться
<OerHeks> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<XVampireX> k0s: v chem problema?
<k0s> проблем нет.все норм
<k0s> просто надо спать иногда
<kkerwin> Hi. When I start my NFS server, I receive the following error message: "exportfs: *** does not support export". Any idea why this is, and what I can do to fix it?
<progre55> hi guys. how do you disable samba (smbd) so that it doesnt autostart?
<progre55> system settings > sharing just gives me an option to set a username and password
<progre55> "default"
<bodoh> this kubuntu is not bad ... kde has made quite a change since the last time I used it
<bodoh> some 9-10 years ago
<bodoh> when everything was still so messed up ;)
<bodoh> but I think team kde needs some sort of Steve Jobs to simplify its confusing and unintuitive GUIs
<bodoh> it'
<bodoh> it's one thing to be 'different' .. and it's another thing to be clustered, confusing, unintuitive
<SunTsu> bodoh: kde lost me previously, until 4.3 where it actually started to be usable again
<SunTsu> and quite fast compared to the kde I know some years ago
<bodoh> really messed up is gnome now
<bodoh> I tried mint 12's gnome before I used this kubuntu
<bodoh> that was so like, fucked up
<EvilResistance> Ubuntu's GNOME/Unity combo sickens me unfortunately
<bodoh> no wonder that linus got pissed off too
<EvilResistance> that alone got me to use KDE
<EvilResistance> and its much much sexier than GNOME/Unity :P
<Tech-1> kayta has gnome 3 still
<Tech-1> 2
<Tech-1> infact, i loaded Ultimate-Edition and it uses gnome 2
<Tech-1> 3.0  which is kayta
<SunTsu> I'm still undecided whether I keep using kde or xfce in the long run
<bodoh> I mostly use fluxbox ... but the fact is, we'll still need kde or gnome
<bodoh> or just go with xfce
<Tech-1> you could always go staight debian
<bodoh> oh .. just keep them all SunTsu
<bodoh> this is not 90s anymore .. or even early 2000s .. space now is CHEAP
<SunTsu> bodoh: on laptops it's still an issue
<bodoh> so cheap in fact ... we can throw away 50gb just for the system
<bodoh> I always use laptop
<bodoh> this one has 500gb
<bodoh> but yeah .. I remember my $4000 laptop .. Vaio .. with only 17gb
<bodoh> 16gb
<SunTsu> bodoh: yeah, maybe I should replace my 250g drive
<bodoh> back in 1999
<bodoh> fucking 4000 $$$ ... and now for something that is 25 times better .. it's only less than 400$$
<bodoh> in the US at least
<bodoh> BTW ... I'm glad that stupid Vaio is kinda out of business
#kubuntu 2011-12-13
<SunTsu> bodoh: I had a sony laptop once, it didn't survive the first day
<bodoh> yeah SunTsu .. I jsut hate it now ..
<bodoh> I remember the old KDE packed by SuSE ... when it was still a German company
<bodoh> that was during Win 98 time I think
<bodoh> it came with some 6 CDs ;) ..
<bodoh> now ... who even wants a CD .. ;) ;) ... we just download it
<bodoh> OK .. now I'm staying warm in this Starbucks .. wishing to fix my kubuntu ;)
<bodoh> anybody installs cinelerra?
<amason> bodoh: not sure if you know but this is an all ages channel so using potentially offensive words is discouraged
<bodoh> hmm ... linux now has gone pg-13 ;((
<bodoh> I miss the day when it was only for men with balls
<DarthFrog> !language | bodoh
<ubottu> bodoh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<amason> bodoh: only this channel is pg13, you can do whatever you like in other channels
<amason> well the ubuntu* channels are ....
<DarthFrog> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<bodoh> http://vipicecast.yacast.net/rmc --> ecoutes comment cette fille est devenue une prostitue
<bodoh> avec mpg321
<bodoh> cest pour RMC paris
<bodoh> stoopid pg13 can only speak english .. dui bu dui?
<DarthFrog> bodoh: If you're not willing to observe the etiquette of the channel, perhaps this is not where you really want to be?
<asfasf> hello
<BarkingFish> Aha, hello :)
<Stronze> heya barker
<BarkingFish> You must be psychic, Stronze - I only got on here about 10 minutes ago :D
<Stronze> lol, i didnt have strong enough connection to continue playing black ops online
<BarkingFish> :(
<Stronze> interesting, i cant use kubuntu update manager cuz it doesnt have premission to do so
<BarkingFish> Stronze: how are you doing it?
<Stronze> i been using terminal since i have had a weak connection
<BarkingFish> no, i mean -  what are you typing?
<Stronze> the gui update doesnt have permission to download the updates
<Stronze> sudo apt-get update and upgrade
<BarkingFish> ???
<BarkingFish> sudo apt-get update should work, and sudo apt-get upgrade should be ok too...
<BarkingFish> what error do you get on the terminal when you try to do that?
<Stronze> im saying the update app doesnt have premission, im updating now via terminal
<BarkingFish> ah, I was gonna suggest you do it through a TTY or something.
<Stronze> i suspect the kubuntu gui doesnt have sudo access since its over ubuntu
<BarkingFish> I normally do all my updates and upgrades through TTY1 now
<BarkingFish> Stronze: that is quite possible
<Stronze> tty1?
<BarkingFish> yes, the terminal under CTRL + F1
<BarkingFish> there's 4 or 5 of them
<BarkingFish> CTRL + F2, F3, F4 or F5 also
<BarkingFish> to get back to your GUI, Ctrl + F7 or F8
<qbit> my muon seems to work OK for me, but I do think I have seen either a bug report of mail list traffic on this particular subject recently
<BarkingFish> Stronze: are you still with us?
<Stronze> physical yes bot mentally i went for a stroll :P
<Stronze> but*
<BarkingFish> ah
<BarkingFish> I was wondering whether you'd pushed CTRL and F1 without waiting for me to tell you how to get back to your display :)
<Stronze> qbit - my moun gets denied when i try to use it
<qbit> also, I used to do kdesu to bring up KDE graphical apps but lately it seems it's kdesudo
<BarkingFish> Since you're using Kubuntu desktop, try using Apper for your upgrades, that shouldn't get denied
<Stronze> im using kubuntu gui over ubuntu on a laptop
<BarkingFish> Apper's default package installer for KDE, iirc
<Stronze> im still terminal updating atm
<Stronze> slow connection tonight. i need a neighbor who has better internet wifi unsecured
<BarkingFish> or you need to find one who will share his wifi with you in exchange for a small amount toward his billing :)
<Stronze> blasphemy!!!
<BarkingFish> That's what I used to do. I'd "rent" my wifi off a neighbor in exchange for £10 a month towards his costs.  He allowed me unlimited access, and never turned his router off.
<Stronze> nice
<BarkingFish> Stronze: You do realise using Wifi belonging to someone else without their knowledge or authority is fraud, don't you??? :)
<BarkingFish> If they know, fair enough :)
<BarkingFish> I'm not joking, one of my old neighbors got hauled for it when I lived in Nevada
<Stronze> there has not been any major court case about using unsecure wifi. atm its only illegal under a certion feredal law that i cant seem tor ecall atm but even that is flimsy if someone took up the fight
<BarkingFish> Basically, it's the same in England, it's called "Obtaining goods or services with intent to defraud"
<BarkingFish> But no matter, if your neighbor knows, no problem :)
<Stronze> even that is ina  grey area with unsecuure wifi
<Stronze> since your not taking anything
<BarkingFish> you are, you're using wifi which someone else is footing the bill for.
<BarkingFish> that's the way it's seen here, anyway
<Stronze> but that someone is publicly broadcasting it, it could be compaired to radio wave usage
<amason> BarkingFish: that is incorrect at least for the UK case. in the UK you are potentially liable for what people download over your wifi if you don't make some attempt to secure it however the person accessing an openwifi point is not breaking any laws that i am aware of
<Stronze> its all grey area atm since there has not been any precident in any legal cases
<BarkingFish> amason: I work in the Prison Service, dude.  I know my way around the law backwards.
<amason> BarkingFish: in the UK ?
<BarkingFish> Trust me, while your wifi is open, it's true that whatever someone downloads over it, you're liable for.
<Stronze> no offence bark but i run into to many patrol officers who think they know the law but actually dont know
<amason> yes i am not arguing that point, however it's not fraud if you access an open wifi point.
<BarkingFish> But, if you're accessing Wifi with no intent to pay for it, and it's not your connection to begin with (unless it's public wifi, like a cafe or a bar) you are committing fraud.
<BarkingFish> Public wifi - no. Private (unsecured) wifi, yes.
<amason> no you are not, if it's unsecured in the UK at least there is no such law
<amason> i have no idea about anywhere else in the world but in the UK you are completely within your rights to do so
<amason> you can't crack it
<amason> but if its open , unsecured there is no law against it
<BarkingFish> amason: You are wrong. Don't argue this one with me, I know what I'm talking about. Section 11 of the Fraud Act, 2006
<amason> section 11 is quite broad, which part /
<BarkingFish> The defendant: obtains for himself or another services,   dishonestly;   knowing the services are made available on the basis that payment has been, is being or will be made for or in respect of them or that they might be; and avoids or intends to avoid payment in full or in part.
<BarkingFish> In short, by using wifi someone else is paying for - they're intending to avoid paying for it themselves, thus committing fraud under S. 11
<Tech-1> are you a guard ?
<BarkingFish> Yes, Operational PO with background in legal training and Prison & Social Welfare.
<amason> BarkingFish: you are incorrect on a number of counts 1) there is no  assumption that a person has knowledge of the payment of a broadcast service ( there are exceptions see govt taxable broadcast but that doesn't apply here) and 2) accessing a wifi network doesn't necessarily imply an internet service
<Tech-1> heh, ill bet you see all kinds
<amason> again, there is currently no law in the UK that prohibits you from accessing an unsecured wifi network
<BarkingFish> fair enough amason - I'll tell you straight, you're totally wrong - I don't know what country you're in, but you're completely and totally wrong to the point of silliness.
<amason> i am in the UK and you obviously aren't
<BarkingFish> I'm not gonna argue with you, I'm here to do tech support, not have a slanging match.
<BarkingFish> Speak to a british lawyer, and get the details from them. Or better still, Contact the Crown Prosecution Service. They'll tell you.
<amason> well i'm currently sitting next to an ex barrister which gives me some confidence that i know what i'm talking about :)
<BarkingFish> Wait, you're in the UK - but connected via an Australian ISP?
<BarkingFish> Proxy?
<amason> i'm not connected via proxy, vpn to adelaide
<BarkingFish> And I am in the UK, about 2 minutes walk from the prison where I work
<amason> currently in tunbridge wells
<amason> where are you ?
<BarkingFish> Milton Keynes, bang opposite Woodhill Prison
<amason> nice...well i haven't been there but i'm assuming it's nice :)
<BarkingFish> it's a hole.
<Tech-1> lol, hows the food in england prisons,
<BarkingFish> I'd rather go home to Iceland, but it's colder there than it is here.
<BarkingFish> so I'm staying for a while longer :)
<Stronze>  Since there have only been a few cases to date, mostly in lower judicial instances, there is no guiding case law on this issue
<BarkingFish> Tech-1: words describing it haven't been invented yet :P
<Tech-1> lolol
<Stronze> that the US current stance on unsecure wifi
<amason> i'm actually going to iceland in a few weeks
<BarkingFish> Nice - anywhere particular?
<amason> we have a very small office there
<Stronze> okay you two love birds done? barking broke my sound and wants (i hope) to fix it
<amason> Reykjavík
<Tech-1> lol
<BarkingFish> cool :)
<amason> haven't been there before, new office apparently, it's a business trip
<Tech-1> apt-get installmysound
<amason> so i wont' get to see much unfortunately
<BarkingFish> anyhow, I have to get on amason. Sorry for the hoohah, but I'd rather knock off the discussion now, since I'm actually WAY off topic and don't want to get kicked :)
<BarkingFish> Stronze: you still have no sound?
<BarkingFish> have you managed to get in here during the night and spoken to anyone else?
<amason> that's fine i don't particularly care. i trust my boss with his opinion but you obviously feel you have better information which is fine too
<Stronze> i had to go to bed since i work
<BarkingFish> ah, and it's almost time for me to go to bed :)
<BarkingFish> 1.49am here, Stronze - I'm up at 8am.
<Stronze> i think tech is itching to try :P
<amason> i'm support for Au atm :(
<Tech-1> hale no...lol
<BarkingFish> amason: hence the vpn :)
<amason> yarp...and the insane ping times
<Stronze> oh i need to check on my homemade icecream
<Stronze> it called for 1 cup of milk, we had milk when i went to work but when i went to make it, there was no milk and my sister in law just bought milk an hour ago :/
<BarkingFish> You won't be too far from my old home, I was born in Reykjavík, but lived in Keflavík,
<BarkingFish> so enjoy it - go have some freetime and freeze your thingies off, this time of year it's quite possible
<amason> heh i tried to get work to put me up in one of those ice hotel thingys
<BarkingFish> lol
<amason> but i accepted a hotel when they offered me a cot in office
<BarkingFish> Stronze: ok, what time are you likely to be around tonight (UK time for me now is 1.53am)?
<Stronze> well its almost 9pm
<Stronze> and i get home around 4pm
<BarkingFish> so you're -5?
<BarkingFish> EST?
<Stronze> yeppers est
<Tech-1> fla ?
<Stronze> yeppers
<Tech-1> same
<Stronze> where at?
<BarkingFish> ok, right, I'll be on here 10PM sharp, so 5pm/eastern tonight - and if you have time, I'll be waiting for you. I WILL get you fixed.
<Tech-1> ocala natl forrest
<Stronze> ill be here
<Stronze> polk county
<BarkingFish> cool
<Tech-1> cool
<Tech-1> i have friends there also, from the ham radio
<BarkingFish> I have a friend in Florida, he runs a magazine called Out on the Town
<Tech-1> i had a shop in haines sity once, on 27
<Tech-1> city
<Stronze> never been to haines city. i grew up in auburndale and lakeland
<BarkingFish> Right, at fast approaching 2am UK, I'm off.  I need to get my beauty sleep.  Seriously :)
<Tech-1> ah
<Stronze> night bark
<Tech-1> cya BarkingFish
<BarkingFish> night guys, take care.
<Tech-1> packitup
<Tech-1> lol
<Stronze> apt-get installmysound <-- whats that do tech?
<Tech-1> j/k
<Stronze> thought so
 * amason yawns
<Stronze> but you never know with these linux scoundrels and their evil sence of humour
<Tech-1> BluesKaj:  can help you better, i seldom use kde after 3.5 version, im mostly on gnome
<Stronze> i didnt see blues online
<Tech-1> but the machine im on now uses kde with a gnome 2 shell, pretty cool
<Stronze> oh wait there he/she is
<Stronze> wow im still installing from sudo apt-get upgrade
<Tech-1> maybe that will fix the sound
<Stronze> im not that lucky but i can hope :P
<Tech-1> ill bet it does
<Tech-1> but then again, if its an upgrade, itl prolly put pulse right back on..lol
<Stronze> that be my luck
<Stronze> i should do a clean kubuntu install but i really dont wanna jump thru those hoops of downloading and iinstalling everything i have
<Tech-1> what i normally do is.. terminal > gstreamer-properties   and set them to alsa, NEVER had problems with anything
<Stronze> upgrade finished now sudo apt-get update
 * Tech-1 is now known as Tech-1
<Stronze> reboot
<Tech-1> k
<Stronze> moun update manager - This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided
<Tech-1> huh
<Stronze> still have 6 updates i need to install and terminal didnt do it
<Tech-1> try again
<Stronze> i did
<Tech-1> as root maybe
<Tech-1> gksu
<Stronze> how i run moun via sudo terminal?
<d1g1ta1> OerHeks: that would have been cool but it doesn't recognize my external CD ROM drive
<Snowhog> Stronze: kdesudo muon
<Stronze> reboot, system running funny
<d1g1ta1> Tech-1:  would it be possible to install text-only K/Ubuntu to the notebook ATA 2.5" hard drive in another computer with a bootable CD ROM (e.g., desktop) and then do the GUI installation portion later after the 2.5" drive is back in the laptop?
<d1g1ta1> or to do the entire install and reconfigure the GUI for the laptop later?
<Tech-1> not sure, but i dont think so
<d1g1ta1> wouldn't the text portion of Linux work the same either way?
<Tech-1> i remember people doing it, i havent, but maybe ask in #ubuntu, some of those cats are on the ball
<kindofabuzz> right on
<Stronze> anyone know how to get apps showing in task bar? some how i did an accidental right left click and they vanished. im stuck doing alt tab
<Snowhog> Stronze: On the Panel, right-click > Panel Options > Add widgets and readd Task Manager
<Stronze> thanks snowhog
<Snowhog> Stronze: :)
<Stronze> its so nice having that back
<kindofabuzz> I wish I would've have started my Linux experience with KDE. Loving it!
<hyper_ch> hi there, any idea when 4.7.4 will be in the kubuntu team ppa?
<amason> hyper_ch: probably when it goes into precise
<hyper_ch> amason: hmmm, well, it ws released like last week and the kubuntu team usually is very fast with it
<heci> kde
<kamilnadeem> Hi. does anyone has Ktimetracker working on their Kubuntu 11.10?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: i have to thank you for interviewing with mark
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: About which thing?
<kamilnadeem> IRC session
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ya
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: The pleasure was mine
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: your questions were clean and straightforward
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: You think so .
<kamilnadeem> Thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: ya , it was very useful, i missed that session
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: Yes it was great fun
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: some of the office apps in kde are not working properly
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: Yeah , I am currently writing a post on Kubuntu 11.10 and its extensive to say the least so checked that and It wasn't working
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: link please
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: about which ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: your post
<kamilnadeem> I am currently writing it and halfway there , you will fin it here http://mknadeem.blogspot.com/
<kamilnadeem> when I have published it
<kamilnadeem> find*
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: Which question did you find the most interesting ?
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: i forgot, i have to check it agian, do you want me to check it?
<kamilnadeem> phoenix_firebrd: No
<kamilnadeem> Will be taking your leave now
<kamilnadeem> Tc.
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem: if i remember it was about ubuntu in tv and mobile, i guess
<phoenix_firebrd> kamilnadeem:  ok, see you
<Guest44949> ggf
<j0naslarss0n> Hello. KDE 4.7.4 was released a week ago, any schedule on when it'll be in the kubuntu repos?
<Peace-> j0naslarss0n: no
<Peace-> j0naslarss0n: no time for this release i guess
<Peace-> it will take more
<Marty__> Hi all.  I'm about to finally make the switch to kubuntu.  Have both the 32 & 64 ISO's lying about, but don't know which I should go for.  My 4 year old Dell has a 1.73 Ghz Core Solo CPU, 2GB ram & 160Gb HDD.  Which should I install 32 or 64 bit?  Will the 64bit version be more CPU intensive & draw more power from the battery or not? Also, which is faster?  Have no idea what to go for.  I just need some solid advice.  Regards.
<lorenza> hi
<Peace-> lorenza: hi
<BluesKaj> hey all
<Tech-1> sup sup
<BluesKaj> nada
<Peace-> BluesKaj: 32bit?
<Peace-> or 64?
<BluesKaj> 84
<Peace-> LOL
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> 64
<Peace-> ok so you can't test :P
<BluesKaj> maybe
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :P http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/12/13/unity-panels/
<Tech-1> you know, ive never tried 64, are there any bugs in it ?
<BluesKaj> not doing any unity Peace- , sorry
<Peace-> ihihi
<Tech-1> Yeah rly , i dont want a celltop, i want a desktop
<Peace-> it's only a panel after all
<Peace-> :S
<Tech-1> one my lappy, i went w/kayta, its still gnome2 and works great
<Peace-> i use kde :) and this is kubuntu channel no gnome are allowed
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> gnomes
<BluesKaj> Peace-, mypanel already looks very similar
<Tech-1> well, its both, i loaded kde on it
<Peace-> BluesKaj: :)
<new2net> Why does Kate always lag or, inclusively, crash?
<Tech-1> whats your hardware
<Peace-> new2net: run kate on konsole
<Peace-> new2net: without informations you will not get any help
<Tech-1> o, nvm, i misunderstood
<BluesKaj> Peace-, http://imagebin.org/188383
<BluesKaj> had to resize the image down to 1.9mb
<new2net> Tech-1, it's not my hardware :), Peace- what kind of information I can give you. It always lags and/or crashes. I suppose I expect it not to is as much information I have.  The KDE for Win  version does the same thing.
<Peace-> new2net: if you can run kate on konsole you can get informations
<Peace-> if you can't get that informations = no help
<BluesKaj> new2net, have you considered turning off akonadi and nepomuk?
<new2net> BluesKaj, they aren't on
<BluesKaj> new2net, what's the specs on your pc?
<Peace-> bye
<senyahel> Hello can anyone tell me how to restore the panel in Kubuntu
<senyahel>  :(  Hello can anyone tell me how to restore the panel in Kubuntu
<Lynoure> senyahel: restore in which sense?
<Lynoure> add a new panel, when you have none?
<BluesKaj> senyahel, right click on the desktop add panel , empty or default
<Lynoure> senyahel: right click on the desktop, choose Unlock widgets. Then right click again, add panel
<Lynoure> BluesKaj: :)
<BluesKaj> hi Lynoure
<Flavio_> quit
<senyahel> Lynoure: I have lost the active windows in the panel
<senyahel> I have lost my Active windows part of the Panel can anyone help me!!
<senyahel> I have lost my Active windows part of the Panel can anyone help me!!
<senyahel>  :(  I have lost my Active windows part of the Panel can anyone help me!!
<Tech-1> um..not a good nic there
<BluesKaj> if you lost the panel then your windows are probly gone
<Pici> BluesKaj: I believe senyahel means the window list applet
<Pici> Or whatever KDE calls it
<BluesKaj> active windoes show in the panel Pici , that's what I got from his question
<senyahel> yes like windows the taskbar has the active and inactive windows on the taskbar
<BluesKaj> he lost his poanel , now his active windows are gone
<senyahel> yes
<senyahel> sorry for the PM
<Pici> So... re-add the panel or applet
<senyahel> I don't know which panels to re-add
<Pici> If I used KDE I'd be looking now and trying to help... but I'm stuck on Windows today.
<senyahel> I'm using the new Kubuntu 11.10
<Tech-1> heh, every time a customer comes with windoze, it feels so awkward anymore to use it.
<BluesKaj> senyahel, you have your panel back , correct? Now you just need the windows that were open previous to the panel disappearing , correct ?
<senyahel> the main panel is there but the part of the panel that shows the active and in-active windows are gone
<BluesKaj> use the default panel senyahel , then you can add your fav widgets etc , it might even detect the open/active windows, but I doubt it. you also need to readd the taskbar
<senyahel> can you tell me what that means " read the taskbar:
<BluesKaj> err sorry it's now called the task manager
<BluesKaj> re-add
<senyahel> Ok thanks I'll try that!!!
<Tech-1> heh, i used to live in schenectady
<linforcer> Hey, guys, I've been out of the linux game for a while, did things change drastically to xorg.conf or something?
<linforcer> there's like 4 lines in there
<Tech-1> amarom1.4 rocks
<Tech-1> amarok*
<DarthFrog> linforcer: You can change the config in xorg.conf to override the autoconfig.
<linforcer> DarthFrog: does autoconfig run at boot every time or something like that?
<DarthFrog> There's also a lot of stuff in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<DarthFrog> linforcer: I've not bothered to figure out what's up with the new way.  As long as it works, I'm OK. :-)
<go8765> hello. can I  found anywhere dooble fresh debs?
<linforcer> DarthFrog: true, but I've just done my first laptop install  and the touchpad is not sensitive to the touch enough
<DarthFrog> linforcer: the synaptics config is in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<linforcer> DarthFrog: oooh great
<linforcer> DarthFrog: what's synaptics vs. synapics-quirks?
<DarthFrog> linforcer: Haven't a clue, sorry.
<linforcer> DarthFrog: no worries. thanks anyway
<jtheuer> hey, in maverick, 'xrandr' showed "LVDS"and"VGA" using oneiric i only see a "default" device (my laptopscreen) -- what is missing to able to use xrandr again? (intel onboard chip)
<Zippa> hi
<gribouille> hi
<Zippa> I love KDE
<gribouille> when will kde 4.7.4 be available?
<Zippa> Yes 4.7.4
<Quintasan> gribouille, Zippa: it should be ready soon
<gribouille> Quintasan, when?
<Quintasan> Can't give you ETA since I have not been able to keep up with  the  development due to school
<gribouille> Quintasan, this week or not?
<Zippa> Ubuntu + KDE
<Quintasan> gribouille, sounds reasonable
<Zippa> :-)
<Guest44350> my bluettoth icon disapperaed what should i do
<Guest44350> kde bluetooth settin says no bluetooth adaptors found'
<Guest44350> anybody?
<copacetic> I'm running Kubuntu 11.10, I just installed a set of updates, restarted like it asked me to and now my system wont boot, I did a command line start up and when I try to do startx it says the nvidia kernel module isn't working, can someone tell me how to recover from this?
<Guest44350> 12/13/11 11:32:16 PM	me-N53SV	modprobe	FATAL: Error inserting bluetooth (/lib/modules/3.0.0-14-generic/updates/cw-3.1/bluetooth.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<Guest44350> my boot error4
<Guest44350> nobody?
<copacetic> As I remember it the nvidia linux driver will compile from source im gonna try that
<szal> copacetic: did you install an Nvidia module anyway?
<BluesKaj> he'll be back , those proprietaru drivers are real hit and miss, mostly miss
<who_me> to be honest, I never had them miss on any previous install
<copacetic> I downloaded the nvidia drivers from nvidia and compiled the kernel module after removing nvidia-current
<copacetic> that seemed to work for me
<BluesKaj> the default nvidia-current recommended driver works 99% of the time in my experience , haven't seen the proprietaries from the nvidia site work well at all
<EvilResistance> okay so knetworkmanager decided to remove itself from autostart...
<EvilResistance> how can i get it to automatically start at boot/login?
<BluesKaj> EvilResistance, are you sure it's even installed?
<EvilResistance> BluesKaj:  yeah, i installed it myself, overriding whatever came by default
<EvilResistance> running knetworkmanager from alt+f2 loads it
<EvilResistance> and its icon shows up at the notifications bar/icons bar at the bottom right
<EvilResistance> somehow it stopped automatically running
<EvilResistance> and i cant figure out how/where to turn its autostart back on
<janisozaur> hello. my kwin suddenly crashed and now I don't have desktop effects (transparency, etc). how do I fix this?
<BluesKaj> EvilResistance, do you have a .knetworkmanager dolphin , open dolphin>view>hidden files
<EvilResistance> no i dont have one
<EvilResistance> but aptitude show knetworkmanager shows it as installed
<EvilResistance> so does Synaptic when i'm in GNOME
<EvilResistance> (don't ask why i have both KDE and GNOME)
<BluesKaj> ok look in dolphin .kde
<janisozaur> ok, I found the option
<BluesKaj> now copy it to autostart in the .kde file
<EvilResistance> BluesKaj:  i found a knetworkmanagerrc file in ~/.kde/share/config
<EvilResistance> BluesKaj:  would putting a symlink to knetworkmanager's executable in .kde/share/autostart/ make it autoload?
<BluesKaj> EvilResistance, sorry , it should be the knetworkmanager.sh f
<BluesKaj> file
<EvilResistance> there is no such file on the system :/
<EvilResistance> *tests a theory*
<BluesKaj> EvilResistance, that's what i did to get dropbox to work
<BluesKaj> ok , well, it's worth a try , then add it to the startup  in system settings if needed
<EvilResistance> ah there we go...
<EvilResistance> BluesKaj:  got it to work...
<EvilResistance> ~/.kde/autostart
<EvilResistance> er Autostart
<EvilResistance> in that, i did ln -s /usr/bin/knetworkmanager .
<EvilResistance> which created a symlink
<EvilResistance> and it loaded on start :P
<BluesKaj> cool
<BluesKaj> good trick , I'll have to remember that
<EvilResistance> well its not for the non-CLI people :P
<EvilResistance> since i work a LOT with symlinks... i just know how to do that in CLI :P
<PaulW2U> j #kubuntu-bugs
<BluesKaj> EvilResistance, you created that link in ~/.kde/autostart ?
<BluesKaj> opened a terminal there and did the ln -s /usr/bin/knetworkmanager?
<EvilResistance> well you should add the . at the end, but yes
<EvilResistance> i.e.
<EvilResistance> ln -s /usr/bin/knetworkmanager .
<EvilResistance> the . denotes PLACE IT HERE
<EvilResistance> (and is a required argument)
<BluesKaj> ok
<Stronze> BluesKaj, you seen bakerfish?
<szal> just as I thought..  printing bug in Okular from KDE 4.7.3
#kubuntu 2011-12-14
<Peyam> hi
<Peyam> kubuntu and ubuntu sucks
<szal> fine for you..  if you have grounded complaints, file bugs..  if you just want to brag, gtfo
<szal> yofel: a word on the status of KDE 4.7.4 for Oneiric?
<amason> szal: 4.7.4 will probably be available oneiric after the packages for precise have been made.
<szal> amason: is that in the works atm?
<amason> it's been in the works since shortly after 4.7.4 came out i think.
<amason> i am unsure what exactly the blockers are or if there are any...it could just be in the build queue
<amason> there is a decent amount of changes going on atm so that wouldn't surprise me.
<szal> amason: I heard of a case of a garbled system w/ 4.7.4 on openSUSE the other day
<amason> oh ok. i haven't built 4.7.4 myself yet so i can't really comment. but i know that the kubuntu devs are pretty busy at the moment so in terms of getting 4.7.4 it's probably a case of when it's ready it will be in the repos
<szal> I suppose so, but I guess it's been at least a week already that it was released
<szal> (#kde doesn't have that info in the topic any more)
<amason> well if they choose 4.8 for precise then it may not hit oneric at all
<amason> are you looking for a specific change / fix in 4.7.4 ?
<amason> if so you can probably just build that subsystem
 * szal was guessing the other day that they'd be going for 4.7.5 in Precise due to it being an LTS
<szal> amason: Okular in 4.7.3 doesn't print correctly; top margin is ignored and print begins at what is set as top margin in the settings dialog
<amason> well precise isn't going to be released till 12.04 and theoretically 4.8 will be released then
<amason> so it really depends what the devs feel comfortable supporting for 5 years
<amason> my guess is that if 4.8 is looking reasonable they will go for that
<amason> given that they will get at least 3 minor updates to 4.8
<szal> my guess was that in April we'll have 4.8.1, and that is traditionally far from bug-free
<szal> the .1 release, that is
<amason> yeh but that isn't necesarily better from a suppport perspecitive :)
<szal> exactly
<amason> so unless 4.8 is fairly broken i'll hazzard to guess a buggy but upstream supported release will be included over a less buggy / less featured / less supported release for an LTS
<amason> 5 years is a long time and if someone can do some of that work for you it's an awefully big carrot
<szal> ah, just found the repo; gonna update my testbed system to 4.7.4 (openSUSE 12.1) & see what it's like
<amason> opensuse has some good rolling repos i think
<amason> if only it didn't use YaST i'd consider it for my desktop
<szal> amason: nothing wrong w/ YaST :)
<amason> not saying there is anything wrong with it , it's just not my cup of tea.
<szal> amason: http://www.abload.de/img/20111214_fullscreenx6pxb.png <- just for the lulz, KDE 4.7.4, openSUSE 12.1..  no desktop effects (legacy gfx driver makes KDE not run w/ effects on), few customizations (UI font (yes, that is Ubuntu, and I think it looks better on SUSE ;)), window title bar, clock font colour)
<amason> nice
<amason> i have recently obtained a sandy bridge machine with an intel graphics chip, the difference in experience is night an day
<amason> i have other systems, ati and nvidia which theoretically are 'better' cards
<amason> but the general desktop performance with the intel drivers is just wonderful
<amason> completely changes how i use the desktop
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> how to get trash back in the places menu, dolphin? I deleted it accidentally?
<AlexZion> right click , add ....I guess ...
<AlexZion> and then ....
<AlexZion> just put trash:/    it should works ...
<kamilnadeem> AlexZion: I did that but trash is giving me problems
<kamilnadeem> I am unable to move files to trash
<kamilnadeem> this error comes up "The trash has reached its maximum size!
<kamilnadeem> Cleanup the trash manually."
<kamilnadeem> I deleted the files manually
<kamilnadeem> but still no luck
<AlexZion> yeah , so probably you have to much stuff in the trash
<kamilnadeem> also the permissions is acting strange
<kamilnadeem> http://i.imgur.com/d53Hb.jpg
<AlexZion> ok , you were doing something strange before it happened ..... ?
<kamilnadeem> nothing that i remember
<AlexZion> well , mine is the same ...
<AlexZion> so nothing strange for me ...
<kamilnadeem> brb
<kamilnadeem>  Option 1 from here http://unsolicitedbutoffered.blogspot.com/2011/07/trash-has-reached-its-maximum-size.html worked
<snowrichard> hi
<amason> szal: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<amason> 4.8 for precise, oneiric wil get get 4.7.4 after that has been packaged by the looks of it
<OerHeks> just got 4.7.4 tru kubuntu/ppa
<szal> nice :)
<robin0800> OerHeks: is that the 4.7.3 ppa or a different one?
<OerHeks> robin0800, i used this one > https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<OerHeks> i never noticed a version in the name.
<snowrichard> hello
<snowrichard> i switched from the unity interface to kubuntu.... when I tried to use the alt-F7 key in unity it scrambled the graphic
<chris122380> why dosen't ubuntu or Kubuntu connect to wpa2?
<chris122380> My wireless works fine with wpa, wep, and unsecured networks but not with wpa2
<chris122380> I would like to connect to a WPA2 network
<chris122380> I have googled it and I am still looking
<OerHeks> chris122380, try WPA2 personal in your networkmanager
<grade> hi guys! would like to ask my problem regarding usb drive mounting, it doesnt mount automatically when I insert it on usb port
<chris122380> I have
<chris122380> still dosen't seem to recegnize the key even though i know it's right
<chris122380> Looks like a problem for a long time
<OerHeks> chris122380, check you router, see if you have mac-filter/acces-list enabled, depends of the type/brand router
<chris122380> I am on the Mac filter list
<chris122380> I can connect with the same machine useing windows 7
<OerHeks> oke, then i have no clue
<chris122380> I am trying to use Kubuntu
<Guest64093> hi. i liked the mandriva representation of kde. the dash and all. can i do the same in kubuntu? how? help please
<chris122380> I am also useing the broadcom legacy driver
<amason> Guest64093: you might need to describe how it worked
<chris122380> used to be able to connect on ubuntu but can't on kubuntu
<amason> Guest64093: alot of people in this channel probably have never used mandriva , myself included
<Guest64093> amason: like there is dash interface in gnome3. the same dash interface in kde
<amason> i also haven't used gnome3 sorry
<Guest64093> ok
<Guest64093> nvm
<amason> do you have a screenshot ?
<Guest64093> sure. juist a min
<chris122380> so no wpa2 for me then:-(
<chris122380> Can't connect to my HOAs network then
<amason> chris122380: ubuntu and kubuntu both use the same kernel
<chris122380> I know that
<cyberworm54> holla kubuntu community
<chris122380> the problem isn't the kernel
<amason> can you use nm-applet then ?
<chris122380> problem with network manager I believe
<amason> k well the only difference between kubuntu / ubuntu wrt to network-manager is the network manager interfaces
<amason> so i'd try nm-applet and see if that works
<chris122380> nm-applet?
<Guest64093> amason: http://imagebin.org/188479 this comes up when we press alt f1
<cyberworm54> try to modify the file manually
<chris122380> that is the gnome network manager
<amason> chris122380: the gnome network manager interface
<amason> yeh
<chris122380> that would break KDE
<amason> break ?
<amason> how so ?
<chris122380> I just want to have KDE working
<cyberworm54> whats the problem? if you dont mind me asking
<amason> chris122380: well obviously it doesn't for your particular setup for one reason or another, it could be a bug in kde's network manager in which case your not going to find an immediate answer in irc.
<chris122380> How do I get the latest KDE network manager
<amason> use the latest version of kde 4.7.4
<chris122380> How do I get the network manager for kde 4.7.4?
<amason> Guest64093: you could try the plasma layout...right click -> layout -> search and launch
<amason> chris122380: it comes with kde 4.7.4
<chris122380> that still dosen't tell me anything
<chris122380> How do I re-install network manager?
<amason> network manager != kde's network manager interface. if ubuntu works for you but kubuntu doesn't then the problem is in the kde interface to network manager
<chris122380> I understand that but how do I do a reinstall of network manager?
<amason> if you use the kubuntu ppa and install kde 4.7.4 you get _the_ lastest released version of kde's interface to network manager
<amason> latest*
<amason> apt-get install --reinstall
<amason> i think
<amason> might need to look at the exact flags
<chris122380> yes but what is the package name for the kde network manager?
<cyberworm54> network-manager-gnome
<amason> network-manager-kde is kubuntu's
<cyberworm54> network-manager-kde
<chris122380> need to reboot thank you. We shell see if this works if not then i'll look for kubuntu ppa
<szal> 4.7.4 is noticeably speedier than 4.7.3
<szal> PDF printing w/ Okular is fixed :)
<szal> though tray notification 'speech bubbles' still have a border where there shouldn't be one
<bodoh> who hates amarok?
<bodoh> and what do you use now?
<cyberworm54> audacius
<cyberworm54> *audacious
<szal> Audacious on *buntu is ancient
<cyberworm54> it does the job for me :)
<szal> not bad, but severely outdated
<jussi> bodoh: I like amarok. but if you want similar to old amarok, check out clementine:
<jussi> !info clementine
<ubottu> clementine (source: clementine): Modern music player and library organiser inspired by Amarok 1.4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 4232 kB, installed size 10048 kB
<bodoh> hi list ... what is the default webcam app that comes with kubuntu?
<bodoh> my laptop has the webcam
<cyberworm54> I use camorama
<bodoh> thanks cyberworm54
<bodoh> since when linux needs restarting (like Windows)???
<bodoh> this kubuntu wants a restart after I installed camorama!!
<bodoh> that gesture is maybe just a salute to Windows
<EvilResistance> probly also needed a kernel upgrade :P
<jjman6> i'm having problems installing .Net Framework v4 in wine.  it just crashes b4 it can finish
<cyberworm54> I am nost sure but i think .Net depends on some core dlls like shell 32 crypto 32
<EvilResistance> jjman6:  thats a wine issue
<EvilResistance> jjman6:  i'd check in the wine support channels
<EvilResistance> i'm not sure if they're here on freenode though
<jjman6> sigh
<cyberworm54> chek that out http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17886
<gribouille> kde 4.7.4 is available isn' it?
<gribouille> someone here?
<gribouille> someone here?
<darthanubis> 4.7.4 is in the kubuntu ppa repo for 11.10<< Should be on the KUBUNTU homepage soon, and NOT DEBIAN's of course.
<KjetilK> I get Internal Server Errors on the Kubuntu wiki now
<KjetilK> e.g. https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot
<KjetilK> since I can't check the FAQ, I'll just ask: What is the status for 4.7.3 or 4.7.4 packages?
<KjetilK> will they enter oneiric-updates?
<grade_> is there a way that i could automatically mount may usb drive when I insert it
<grade_> im using 11.10
<ray1claw> whats the name of the telepathy IM client on kubuntu? I need to install it, really fed up with Kopete
<ray1claw> grade_: system settings>removable devices
<gorgonizer> ray1claw: it is telepathy-kde
<ray1claw> gorgonizer: is it a complete client? or just a backend?
<gorgonizer> though you might need the PPA at    ppa:telepathy-kde/ppa
<gorgonizer> it is a complete replacement for Kopete on the whole, though I am having FB Chat issues with Telepathy, but MSN and GTalk work fine..
<gorgonizer> The PPA has the KDE specific parts for Telepathy, the rest of telepathy should be in the normal Ubuntu repos..
<ray1claw> hmm, you can try using <username>@chat.facebook.com on jabber with that.. it works okay in kopete
<jtheuer> hey, how can I verify the actual graphics driver used by X? (now that we don't have a config anymore *g*)
<gorgonizer> ray1claw: it connects in Telepathy, then just disconnects after a while, which then needs me to enter my KWallet password and I get annoyed, so I disabled FB chat in Telepathy and just have it in Kopete until I get it working..
<ray1claw> :)
<grade_> thanks ray1claw
<grade> hi ray1claw.! already check the the usb devices on removable devices but still it cant mount automatically the usbdev
<twn39> it seems that ibus doesn't work on kubuntu 11.10?!
<Peace-> twn39: ?
<Peace-> why
<twn39> i don't know,it didn't display the input panel when I type in chinese.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Peace-> twn39: mmm what kind of software you are using
<twn39> ?  ibus-pinyin
<Peace-> twn39: i am sorry but being italian i can't figure out the issue because i can't even image what's the issue with chinese\japanese stuff, coudl you explain better what you r trying to do ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have written well?
<Peace-> have i xD
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yes , very well
<Peace-> :)
<twn39> i'm sorry ,i'm a chinese and know little english,i must type chinese words with ibus,but it seems doesn't work
<BluesKaj> one thing Peace- , image works, but the word imagine works better:)
<BarkingFish> twn39: which dialect of Chinese do you write in? Mandarin, or Cantonese?
<twn39> Mandarin
<BarkingFish> I write some chinese, but I'm not good.  If you don't understand what I say, please tell me :)
 * BarkingFish will be with you in a moment, this is slow :)
<BarkingFish> 您在中國本地化您的系統，並選擇一個中文鍵盤嗎？
<Peace-> twn39: i dunno but try to do this ; open KONSOLE  then type thsi :  QT_IM_MODULE=ibus-qt4 kate
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish, it would be best if you guys went private or got help from the chinese chat
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: ubuntu-zh has only two people in it
<BarkingFish> there is no help from there, I'd say :)
<BluesKaj> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BarkingFish> ah
<BarkingFish> I simply wanted to know if twn39 understand me first, my chinese is appalling, i've only been learning for about 6 months.
<BluesKaj> right, well he wants help with ibus
<Peace-> i guess he has to install  sudo apt-get install ibus-qt4
<twn39> yes i can understand
<BarkingFish> Yeah, I saw - I asked him if he'd actually localized his system in Chinese, and selected a chinese keyboard :)
<BarkingFish> usually, it sorta self configures any packages you need when you change locale...
<twn39> i selected a usa keyboard ,Does it matter?
<BluesKaj> bbl..I hope...major update/upgrade on 12.04 just now ..reboot
<twn39> ok thank you
<BarkingFish> twn39: if you have a chinese keyboard, it helps.
<BarkingFish> 現在我必須去。您可以加入 的 #ubuntu-cn 或 #ubuntu-tw - 他們會幫你多我可以
<BarkingFish> Sorry guys, I've got to go.
<BarkingFish> I've been called away, so I've explained that, and directed twn39 to relevant channels he can get help from.
<BarkingFish> Sorry for the chinese in channel, I was using the wrong language codes to search for somewhere :)
<BarkingFish> 再見了，twn39 - 我希望你好運！
<twn39> bye
<Deathbringer> hey
<Deathbringer> there is no back arrow now at the kde kickoff menu. how can i fix that?
<Peace-> Deathbringer: you can't
<Deathbringer> Peace-, is this a bug or intentional?
<Peace-> Deathbringer: intentional
<Peace-> Deathbringer: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopxi1883
<Peace-> Deathbringer: if you look there is graphics up
<Peace-> click in application and you will go back
<Deathbringer> Peace-, yeah i know
<Deathbringer> but it isnt so handy
<Peace-> Deathbringer: wel i agrre with oyu :D
<Peace-> agree
<Peace-> mmm you
<BluesKaj> Deathbringer, click on all applications , at the top of the frame
<Deathbringer> Peace-, at this point i prefer the classic menu
<Deathbringer> Peace-, do you know how can i install the lancelot menu?
<Peace-> Deathbringer: of course
<Deathbringer> i cant find it in widgets
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-lancelot
 * BluesKaj wishes ppl would leave their gamenicks behind
<Peace-> i did this :D sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-*
<Peace-> xD
<Deathbringer> i will do that too
<Deathbringer> i like widgets
<Deathbringer> 154mb to get
<Peace-> who cares :D i have 130 ggs
<Deathbringer> Peace-, how can i stop kde-login from autostarting?
<Peace-> Deathbringer: systemsettings
<Deathbringer> i think i will move to a tiling manager like xmonad
<Deathbringer> and just use qt-based apps of kde in there
<Peace-> Deathbringer: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopdk1883
<Deathbringer> i saw that before
<Peace-> system settings , then filter with :: login
<Deathbringer> Peace-, it doesnt say how to disable it
<Deathbringer> under login screen
<Peace-> enagle autologin
<Peace-> enable
<Deathbringer> no i mean stop kdm
<Deathbringer> i want just to see tty1
<Deathbringer> after boot
<Deathbringer> and type startx
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> i guess removing kdm i would be nice but i guess you canset that on kdm window
<Deathbringer> is it an init script?
<BluesKaj> Deathbringer, just click on the enable autologin and it will grey out (disable)
<BluesKaj> make sure it's not checked
<Deathbringer> BluesKaj, its nto enabled now
<Deathbringer> its not checked
<Deathbringer> but i still get kdm on boot
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> Deathbringer, what exactly do you want , grub?
<BluesKaj> if you enable autologin it by passes grub and the login page
<Peace-> BluesKaj: he want login via terminal
<Peace-> BluesKaj: boot ==> login via terminal i have seen this on university
<Peace-> i guess they have removed kdm
<BluesKaj> I think that's a setting in grub
<BluesKaj>  /etc/default/grub
<BluesKaj> in /etc/default/grub , find the line
<BluesKaj> # Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<BluesKaj> #GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<BluesKaj> uncomment those lines
<yofel_> uhm, to NOT start kdm, you run: 'echo manual | sudo tee /etc/init/kdm.override'
<yofel> then when you need it: sudo service kdm start
<yofel> Deathbringer: ^
<BluesKaj> well , not the Uncomment to disable graphical terminal (grub-pc only)
<BluesKaj> and sudo updaye-grub
<BluesKaj> err update-grub
<Deathbringer> yofel, yeah i wanted to stop the service
<Deathbringer> yofel, i am not sure what your command does though
<BluesKaj> Deathbringer, sudo update-grub is very important , otherwise your changes won't stick
<yofel> Deathbringer: creates a /etc/init/kdm.override with "manual" in it
<yofel> which tells upstart not to auto-start kdm on boot
<Deathbringer> yofel, i could just "  echo manual >> /etc/init/kdm.override " then
<Deathbringer> or >
<yofel> as root sure
<Deathbringer> to overwrite
<yofel> right
<Deathbringer> bash is a nice language
<Deathbringer> i wonder why many people use perl/python for system tasks
 * BluesKaj doen't understand the reasons for this , kdm will eventaully be needed anyway
<Deathbringer> how can i install all ubuntu packages?
<Deathbringer> like if i had installed ubuntu livecd
<Deathbringer> not kubuntu
<Deathbringer> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<BluesKaj> default packages , ubuntu-desltop
<BluesKaj> desktop
<Deathbringer> then it will be same thing as ubuntu?
<Deathbringer> kubuntu and ubuntu have the same repositories also?
<yofel> same archive
<Deathbringer> what do you mean by archive?
<BluesKaj> you'll still ahve the kubuntu packages
<Deathbringer> BluesKaj, yeah i know
<Deathbringer> i can choose kde or gnome on boot
<yofel> well, repository
<BluesKaj> Deathbringer, you'll have alot of duplication of apps in both kde and gnome that do the same tasks
<Deathbringer> BluesKaj, yeah
<Deathbringer> well instead of dual booting ubuntu and kubuntu i think its better to have both
<Deathbringer> i want to try gnome shell (gnome 3)
<BluesKaj> yes, agreed
<Deathbringer> generally i try many environments
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBevboa6RII&feature=youtu.be
<kupholder> ello
<cire> hi, I am using kmail 4.7.2, and can't connect to my imap server anymore. akonadi states everything was fine, but kmail can't update the folder
<[Relic]> how do I get flash to work on kubuntu
<DemonWitch> hey
<cire> [Relic]: I have installed  packet flashplugin-installer
<DemonWitch> how do i deactivate the kubuntu loading screen? (on boot and shutdown)
<[Relic]> it won't install
<cire> [Relic]: what does it say?
<cire> DemonWitch: which version?
<DemonWitch> cire, the latest
<cire> I think you have to change the kernel boot params
<cire> used to that?
<[Relic]> (npviewer.bin:7083): Gtk-WARNING **: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/engines/libqtcurve.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<cire> [Relic]: this happens when installing a package?
<cire> or only when installing flash package?
<[Relic]> thinking mone part got installed and the other didn't
<[Relic]> this is flash; they renamed the packages when they moved to the new version
<cire> [Relic]: So it _did_ install, but is not running correctly, right?
<[Relic]> this time
<[Relic]> removed both listed pakages through apt so hopefully a new install will work
<cire> ok
<[Relic]> now it is back to not working and wrong elf class
<cire> [Relic]: did you change somehow from 32 to 64 bit?
<cire> all I find concerning you topic seems to be platform related
<[Relic]> been 64 all the time
<[Relic]> got them both removed from apt-get, now will try apper to install but not sure if I select one or both
<cire> what do you mean by "both"?
<cire> what are they called?
<[Relic]> flashplugin-downloader and flashplugin-installer
<cire> -downloader is uninstalled here. -installer works fine.
<cire> I think you're right, this was the old version
<[Relic]> they both say the same thing
<cire> weird, apt-cache show tells me -installer depends on -downloader
<cire> I have only installer
<[Relic]> won't work
<[Relic]> installer wants to use downloader and the say it can't configure it
<cire> [Relic]: did you try installing it via console?
<cire> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<cire> so you get the apt output
<[Relic]> tried removing one via apt and the other one then installs
<cire> I just don't get it... dpkg -l *flash* tells me -downloader is uninstalled, trying to install it manually gets me "is latest version"
<cire> what the hell...
<[Relic]> welcome to my problem
<[Relic]> wonder if flash aid was brought up to normal
<cire> I was using debian for years and switched to (k)ubuntu a few days ago. So either this is (k)ubuntu related, or just rubbish
<cire> okay, apt-get policy tells me -downloader is installed
<BarkingFish> Guys, just wondering if you could help me - I want to burn a set of AVI's to a DVD, so that when you open the DVD, you get a menu, thumbnails of the episodes, etc - is there any good software for making video DVDs which don't require you to have Video_RM and Video_TS files?
<cire> BarkingFish: these menus and stuff are part of the video DVD spec as I remember, and so are VIDEO_TS and stuff. You can't use one without the other, Iimho
<cire> but perhaps an expert will tell sth other
<BarkingFish> hm. And all I have are AVIs. I've never made a Video DVD before, much less tried to figure out what goes where...
<cire> BarkingFish: I did never do that, but there should be tools converting your avis to mpeg2 (VIDEO_TS format) and adding menus.
<cire> but expect them to get larger than the avis
<[Relic]> k3b has a new video CD/DVD options; not sure if that handles that automatically or not since I have never used it
<cire> this VIDEO_TS stuff is made for running in hardware decoders as DVD players, so it may not be that efficient in encoding
<BarkingFish> cire: yeah, which won't help.  I have a 52 episode series to put on dvd, at roughly 176MB per episode
<BarkingFish> if I convert those to mpeg2ts, they'll be freaking huge :(
<cire> BarkingFish: so get rid of those menu stuff ;)
<cire> BarkingFish: where is it supposed to run?
<cire> hardware dvd players, or just computers?
<BarkingFish> cire: I wanted to do the menu, so I could make it look a little more...professional.. I'm learning new things, and can't "not" do them, just because it's complicated :)
<BarkingFish> hardware dvd player
<BarkingFish> I want something I can take out of my machine and watch in bed of a night, or when I'm relaxing.
<cire> BarkingFish: so you're lost. imho it is not complicated, it is useless. You can either make a proper video DVD and following the specs, or ignore them and let the menus go
<BarkingFish> I'll flip open kdenlive and see how big an mpeg2 transport stream comes out at.
<cire> BarkingFish: I don't think you will succeed in putting all the episodes on one disk with mpeg2
<cire> but yeah, give it a try
<cire> and tell me how big it was, never tried it :)
<BarkingFish> Maybe not on one disk, I can break it down into two or three maybe, depends how big the files come out at
<BarkingFish> well I'll soon see, I'm sucking the first episode into kdenlive now...
<cire> BarkingFish: Why are you using kdenlive for that?!
<BarkingFish> because it's all I have, and all I know how to use.
<cire> thats a powerful non linear video editing system. You just need a file conversion tool, right?
<BarkingFish> Why do you think I was asking for help with other video editors??? :)
<cire> I would do it in the commandline, but there are tons of frontends for these commandline converters
<cire> wait
<BarkingFish> ok
<cire> BarkingFish: give avidemux a try
<BarkingFish> i have no idea how to use it, but anything's worth a shot
<BarkingFish> Holy grud on a green stick.
<cire> BarkingFish: it is very straightforward
<BarkingFish> 1 avi file, 176mb  -  sent out to .mpg at a reasonable video rate, resized and deinterlace...
<BarkingFish> 380.46MB, estimated render time: 05:42:11
<cire> yeah
<BarkingFish> I'm like, what the ....
<cire> but you also have to take care of the audio stream
<cire> hardware dvd players don't play mp3 afaik
<cire> but I am no expert for this
<[Relic]> this is getting annoying
<BarkingFish> [Relic]: what is getting annoying?
<[Relic]> not getting flash running
<DemonWitch> hey
<DemonWitch> how can i disable kdm? after boot just get a console login
<Peace-> DemonWitch: http://linux.koolsolutions.com/2009/07/24/tip-disable-gdm-kdm-or-xdm-from-starting-up-automatically/
<cyberworm54> jsut change the rinleverl to 3
<cyberworm54> *just change the runlevel to 3
<cyberworm54> in the inittab file
<cyberworm54> and reboot
<cyberworm54> :)
<Pici> !inittab | cyberworm54
<ubottu> cyberworm54: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> !text | DemonWitch
<ubottu> DemonWitch: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<DemonWitch> Pici, i tried it didnt work
<Pici> Really?
<Pici> hm
<DemonWitch> yes i will now stop the service kdm running
<DemonWitch> using update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<DemonWitch> or kdm
<Darak> Bonsoir
<rork> !fr | Darak
<ubottu> Darak: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Darak> Good evening
<rork> Good evening Darak
<Darak> Hello, I'm new here
<rork> So I thought, do you need help with any problems or are you just checking out this IRC thingy?
<Darak> a little bit both I think ^^'
<rork> :)
<Darak> ( I'm french, sorry if I made somes mistakes )
<rork> Well, this is a help channel so if you have any questions you can just ask them. For chat there are the offtopic channels like #kubuntu-offtopic but that one isn't realy active either
<rork> Don't worry about your english, it seems fine and there are many non-native english speakers here
<Darak> Ok thanks, I were on Windows and recently install Ubuntu. And I've got some strange bug ^^
<Darak> Ok, are you english ?
<rork> if you feel more comfortable speaking your own language you can  join the french channels too
<rork> I'm dutch
<cyberworm54> whats your issue Darak?
<Darak> rork: Nice ^^ No it's ok I like to speak in english too.
<Darak> cyberworm54: Hi, I don't want to do it now, it's not  urgent yet :)
<Darak> But for examples: when I boot, my pc shutdown automatically. And sometimes it works.
<jbwiv> guys, I was listening to amarok earlier. However, it froze, I killed it. Now, upon restarting, even though it seems to be playing mp3s there is no sound. I have sound from other applications like firefox. I've checked for hung amarok process and don't see any. any ideas on how to fix without a reboot?
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, try starting amarok from the terminal and pastebin the output
<jbwiv> BluesKaj, actually, now all sound has stopped :-/ does kde on ubuntu use pulseaudio? is restarting it as simple as killing the daemon?
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, ok run pulseaudio in the cli or krunner (alt+f2)'
<BluesKaj> jbwiv, yes pulseaudio is installed by default
<andres__> how could I create a password in a ZIP file using KDE Dolphin?
<Ddpbf> right click onf file or folder
<Ddpbf> and select option compress
<andres__> ok...but if I need to set a password?
#kubuntu 2011-12-15
<Stronze> anyone help me restore sound to my laptop?
<lnxslck> Stronze, explain
<Stronze> lnxslck,  bakerfish was helping me get sound to play thru hdmi. he had to leave and i had no sound
<lnxslck> ok
<Stronze> was was installing alsa but once i terminal installed, sound no longer worked
<Stronze> we removed one sound driver but i  cant remember atm what it was
<peter__> hi
<amason> hi peter__
<peter__> hi amazon
<peter__> just found this irc chan
<peter__> just got software installed with wifi
<aanti> hi! someone got a clue why my internet is restricted to 150kb dl in kubuntu ? got my full 1600 kb in windows
<Stronze> blueskaj - you awake?
<Stronze> anyone help me out with restoring sound?
<Stronze> .barkingfish!!
<Stronze> your late
<Stronze> O_o
<jschall> is there a qt version of pavucontrol or a qt alternative for it? or even just a better config gui for pulseaudio (prefereably for kde)?
<amason> jschall: usually you can just use the phonon configuation in system settings
<jschall> amason: yeah, i'm trying to do some crazy pulseaudio stuff like null and combine sinks
<amason> no, pauvcontrol is probably what you need
<amason> there isn't much point in creating a qt / kde specific version of that
<jschall> amason: the config tool in the system settings should be more powerful
<jschall> amason: of course, pavucontrol doesn't even do what i want, i have to use pacmd
<amason> well i don't see anything wrong in making it more powerful but i don't know that many people have the desire to do it or are currently working on it
<jschall> amason: but an easy gui for using some of the more powerful features of pulse would be neat
<amason> yeh no doubt, i'm just saying that i don't think anyone is working on it
<amason> since there are already tools available to do that.  generally the focus is on adding functionality that doesn't exist
<jschall> amason: hmm. i might try to do something but i'd need to figure out the "correct" way to interface to pulse
<amason> well via phonon is probably your best bet
<jschall> amason: i've wanted to try to learn qt
<amason> the existing configuration tool already interfaces to that
<amason> so it should give you a good starting poinnt
<jschall> amason: yeah, i mean the phonon config shows all the pulse sinks and sources
<jschall> amason: even the ones i added
<jschall> amason: so it just needs to provide a method for creation and deletion of modules like null-sinks
<amason> cool, well the kde community always welcomes new contributors so i'm sure if you get intouch with the maintainer of that package she/ he will help you add the functionality you want in a way which can be upstreamed
<jschall> amason: do you know a lot about pulse and alsa?
<amason> not a whole lot. for my uses it's always just worked thankfully
<jschall> amason: yeah
<jschall> amason: i guess the first thing to do to make a meaningful change would be to come up with a gui design for it
<amason> jschall: the ui file is openable in qt creator
<jschall> amason: do you know why every once in a while, kde asks me if i've permanently removed audio devices?
<amason> no, i've wondered about that a few times myself but it's never bothered me enough to go looking for it
<kkerwin> Hi. I have three computers, running Ubuntu, and an NFS server, running Arch Linux. On two of my computers, I have read/write access to shares exported by the server. The third computer has read-only access. I am trying to figure out why. Is anyone available who would be able to help me, please?
<kkerwin> Hi. I have three computers, running Ubuntu, and an NFS server, running Arch Linux. On two of my computers, I have read/write access to shares exported by the server. The third computer has read-only access. I am trying to figure out why. Is anyone available who would be able to help me, please?
<Stronze> okay, i restored sound to laptop, anyone help me get sound thru hdmi?
<frewo> Stronze: with aplay -l you see the devices, with speakertest x,y you can test which one it is. write the x,y-device in /etc/pulse/default...
<frewo> then reboot
<Stronze> frewo,  speakertest x,y???
<frewo> speakertest 0,3 for example. you see the devices with aplay -l
<frewo> you will hear a sound with the right device
<frewo> that description is for pulseaudio
<Stronze> its speaker-test. sudo yelled at me
<Stronze> i tried 0,3 just to test it and its repeating over and over
<frewo> if you hear nothing then test the next one
<Stronze> Time per period = 12.945083
<Stronze>  0 - Front Left
<Stronze> all its doing and it wont stop
<frewo> strg + c
<Stronze> strg?
<frewo> ctrl
<Stronze> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC268 Analog [ALC268 Analog]
<Stronze>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Stronze>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Stronze> the other 3 are the same except the other two have this
<Stronze> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: ALC268 Digital [ALC268 Digital]
<frewo> i have 0,5 0,7 and 0,9 on my machines, all with nvidia
<frewo> then try speakertest 1,x    x for the number
<Stronze> bah gui crashed
<frewo> device 1 is digital
<frewo> gui?
<Stronze> im using kubuntu gui
<frewo> try in konsole and later in kde
<Stronze> speaker-test -,1 - 0,3 all came from laptop
<Stronze> any other ideas frewo?
<frewo> yes. but find out thr right one with speakertest
<frewo> you need to knoe the device
<frewo> know
<Stronze> i only have 3 devices listed
<frewo> please paste the output of aplay -l on pastebin or anywhere
<frewo> Stronze: and disable onboard-sound in bios
<Stronze> http://pastebin.com/wPj37EyV
<peter__> is there a VM available to run windows Op Sys?
<frewo> Stronze: please try speakertest 0,1 0,3 1,1 and 1,3
<Stronze> each seprate?
<frewo> Stronze: yes.
<frewo> and disable onboard-sound in bios. do you use pulseaudio?
<Stronze> um yes?
<Stronze> id have to reboot to access bios :/
<Stronze> and all was same. 0 - front left. all from laptop
<Stronze> btw i have superman returns playing on the tv via hdmi
<frewo> Stronze: i think pulseaudio is default. if you know the device, you can also test alsa
<Stronze> bakerfish was working with me and he had me do all kinds of things. ended up with no sound so i had to remove pulse and alsa and reinstall
<frewo> puhh
<frewo> if you use alsa you need a .asoundrc or asoundconf in your /home
<frewo> but you have to write the real device in there
<frewo> is your device unmuted in alsamixer?
<frewo> with m you can enable it
<Stronze> slow down sparky, lets take this to the barney level
<frewo> Stronze: but pulseaudio is the default for kubuntu
<Stronze> kubuntu gui over ubuntu
<Stronze> im the kinda person you drives their linux to the mechanic and prays they make it allll better
<Stronze> eeer not you,meant that
<frewo> with aplay -l and speakertest it should be easy.
<grade> hi guys! would like to ask why does my usb drive connect automatically? im using a 11.10 and I already configured it to removable dev.
<frewo> need to reboot
<Stronze> wb
<Stronze> i di these commands to restore sound to my laptop sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base sudo apt-get remove --purge pulseaudio sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get install alsa-base sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<frewo> Stronze: ah, i remember when i did it last time with kubuntu. the device was in use, so i couldnt here anything. i had to edit the /etc/pulse/default.. with a "blind" try and reboot
<Stronze> you had to get your hdmi working without hearing it make sound?
<grade> sadf
<frewo> Stronze: yes, last time. but i was quite sure it was 0,7, and so it was
<frewo> Stronze: so you can try it 4 times, reboot after each one. :)
<grade> asdf
<grade> hi stronze! would like to ask on how can i automatically connect my usb dev upon insert on a usb port?
<Stronze> dont look at me, im a transplant from windows
<Stronze> frewo - i opened phonon and i can see internal ausio digital stereo (HDMI) but its greyed out
<Stronze> audio
<frewo> grade: edit /etc/fstab with the uuid of the device. you find it with: ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid if its mounted
<frewo> Stronze: yes, because the wrong device is in /etc/pulse/default..  and you have to reboot after every change. later you can try it in kde systemsettings
<grade> frewo: I can mount it manually using mount command. but it cant mount automatically upon insert
<frewo> grade: yes, write it in /etc/fstab
<grade> frewo: i see thanks frewo ill try it.
<frewo> like UUID=xxxxxx  /mountpoint   filesystem    defaults   0  0
<Stronze> frewo would it be gedit /etc/pulse/default in terminal?
<frewo> sudo ....
<Stronze> ofcourse sudo lol, im still learning terminal commands
<Stronze> frewo - /etc/pulse/default is an empty file
<Stronze> cd
<frewo> Stronze: it should not be empty
<robin0800> Stronze: it should be kdesudo for graphical programs
<Stronze> still blank
<frewo> Stronze: /etc/pulse/default.pa is the name
<frewo> i always use mc for editing
<frewo> with internal editor in configuration
<Stronze> mc?
<grade> frewo: i already configure fstab. but it cant mount automatically my usb drive. I still have to do mount command?
<frewo> midnight-commander
<frewo> grade: no
<grade> frewo: what is it?
<frewo> grade: is your mountpoint writeable for the user? did you: sudo mount -a or reboot?
<frewo> after editing /etc/fstab
<grade> frewo: I have to use sudo mount <mount point>
<frewo> can you paste on pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<grade> frewo: for a while
<grade> frewo: what is pastebin
<Stronze> google + pastebin
<frewo> its 4.30 am here. need to sleep 1,5 hour to bring my bou to the kindergarden
<frewo> boy
<Stronze> night frewo
<Stronze> you always ahve the duct tape and closet option tho
<frewo> Stronze: you will find the device
<frewo> n8
<Stronze> night
<kkerwin> Hi. How do I start a daemon at boot?
<christopher> hey after a fresh install, I have 2 hard drives, 1 with all my backups, where do I go to mount drives and what not?
<kkerwin> Hi. I have three computers running Ubuntu, and one NFS server. Two of my computers have r/w access to the NFS server, but the third does not. I am trying to figure out why. Is there anyone available who could help.
<christopher> lets hope that after the updates I can see my hard drives
<christopher> sweet nevermind, they are in dolphin
<christopher> cool all my documents and pictures are safe
<kamilnadeem> BluesKaj you there?
<panda84kde> hello everybody: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/OneiricOcelot/Final/Kubuntu/Kmail2 is broken again
<panda84kde> http://ubuntu.5.n6.nabble.com/KMail2-Link-Broken-On-11-10-Release-Page-td1183089.html
<baxeico> is kde sc 4.7.4 available yet in kubuntu-ppa?
<baxeico> (hi guys)
<qbit> yup - running it since yesterday morning
<baxeico> qbit: thanks. I'm still with natty
<baxeico> worried by kmail2 in ovelot
<baxeico> ocelot
<qbit> yeah - I'm on 11.10
<baxeico> but maybe now kmail2 is stable enough to upgrade
<qbit> mine is a fresh install with no attempt at runnung the so-called 'migration' utility
<baxeico> i mean kmail2 shipped with 4.7.4 upgrades
<baxeico> i think I will backup my emails
<baxeico> then import emails manually
<qbit> the migration for kmail1 to kmail 2 just does not fully function
<baxeico> and recreate accounts by hand
<qbit> I only have a couple of pop3 - everything else is imap
<baxeico> do you use online imap or disconnected imap?
<qbit> not absolutely certain
<qbit> I don't think there is a distinction any more - it is just "imap" now
<baxeico> qbit: ok, I used "disconnected imap" till now
<baxeico> just to be able to read all my imap emails when disconnected
<qbit> akonadi/nepomuk will actually stay connected or poll your accounts in the background even with kmail not running (I think)
<panda84kde> yeah, it's "IMAP", but then you get a checkbox to "download messages locally"
<panda84kde> or something like that
<qbit> unless you specifically turn it off, e.g. set it to 'go offline' when kmail exits
<baxeico> and regarding pop3 accounts, you didn't have old emails when you upgraded?
<qbit> you can set folder subscriptions with imap, and local folders can hold cached copies
<qbit> nope - the 2 pop3 I have are for transient stuff I don't keep
<baxeico> ok
<baxeico> thank you very much
<qbit> my belief is kmail2 is best set up up from scratch - it's what I did and it is working well for me
<new2net> Hello. I want to play a sound file, (.wav).  But I don't want anything special, just play it once. Is there a command-line based program to do this?
<new2net> ideally like this:  playsound -type wav -file sound.wav
<Peace-> new2net:  play file
<Peace-> new2net: btw you need sox
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-Mi3FIS1Ko
<new2net> i see. Because the way this programming language wants me to do it is outrageous, it wants all this super technical mumbo jumbo and then it wants me to write the actual wav binary data to a handle for an audo device and thats just too much, it should be this easy:  play('/path/2/audio.wav','wav')
<Peace-> what?
<Peace-> rec -o hello.wav
<Peace-> CRTL C
<Peace-> play hello.wav
<new2net> Peace- that's so cool
 * e01 ping
 * new2net pong
 * e01 1 recieved, 287 loss
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<e01> halo
<foormea> hi
<foormea> tell me, when you install openssh-server, it STARTS sshd, but it doesn't add it to your rc2.d, does it?
<foormea> i'm just wondering if my sshd is running on my remote computer just because i never rebooted the box after installing openssh-server, or because it somehow gets started in an other way that rcX.d
<snikker> when i run cairo-dock, i'v
<snikker> e got this error:
<snikker> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0".
<snikker> (cairo-dock:2532): GdkGLExt-WARNING **: Window system doesn't support OpenGL.
<snikker> nvidia drivers are installed from ubuntu repositories, can you help me?
<BluesKaj> snikker, have you installed the recommended nvidia driver?
<snikker> BluesKaj: yes, i've do it
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers
<snikker> BluesKaj: drivers are in use
<snikker> (current version)
<BluesKaj> snikker, kmenu>system settings>desktop effects , make sure your choices are enabled
<snikker> BluesKaj: effects enabled, but nothing changed
<BluesKaj> snikker, have you tried reinstalling cairo-dock
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install --reinstall cairo-dock
<DemonWitch> is rekonq stable? i need to download some file and be sure they got downloaded ok. (if not i will install firefox)
<Peace-> DemonWitch: use firefox or chromium
<Peace-> i have removed rekonq
<DemonWitch> kk
<BluesKaj> FF is stable , rekonq is ok, but i haven't downloaded anything using it
<snikker> BluesKaj: reinstalled, but same error... also google-earth doesn't start
<snikker> BluesKaj: reinstalled, but same error... also google-earth doesn't start
<BluesKaj> snikker, for google-earth , install lsb-core , but that's no guarrantee either , I gavce up on google earth , google maps works better for me anyway
<BluesKaj> snikker, I don't know much about cairo-dock , maybe someone else can help
<BluesKaj> IME , google earth hasn't worked on kubuntu since 10.10
<snikker> BluesKaj: well i remember that on the previous release of kubuntu both cairo-dock and google-earth worked fine for me..
<BluesKaj> google earth dependencies haven't kept up with kubuntu requirements , there's more work being done on google maps since it's easierand more universal to run it inside a browser like chromium
<mr-rich> I'm running 11.10 an Google Earth runs fine here, but I do have to manually delete the lock file in .google-earth each time I fire it up ...
<kavurt> sometimes kde desktop doesn't function. whatever i clik on the desktop, a four-way arrow appears, as if it want me to move stuff around. is there a fix for it?
<mr-rich> kavurt: one of your meta keys may be stuck. Give each one of your meta keys a couple of hard taps and see if that fixes it ...
<kavurt> thanks
<mr-rich> kavurt: did that work?
<kavurt> mr-rich: i rebooted before your answer. i'll try it next time :)
<jtheuer> hey, if oneiric chooses the VESA driver instead of my intel driver - what can I do (as there is no xorg.conf anymore...)
<Peace-> jtheuer: you can create your own xorg.conf
<Peace-> it will be rea
<Peace-> read
<jtheuer> ok, well. is there some autoconfigure tool? I think there was some ncurses stuff at least...
<jtheuer> no, not autoconfigure, configure, auto doesn't work ;-)
<Peace-> jtheuer: based on old one?
<jtheuer> i'll try...
<BluesKaj> jtheuer, is there an optional recommended driver in kmenu>apps>system>additional drivers ?
<BluesKaj> too late
<Peace-> BluesKaj: was not an intel?
<Peace-> so intel = > No additional driveR?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, dunno, that's why I asked
<Peace-> intel has not additional drivers
<Peace-> they are integrate on kenrel and open sourced
<BluesKaj> like vesa, nv and nouveau
<chuchumoff> Привет
<christopher_> hey how do I get my mic to work in Kubuntu?
<christopher_> why the hell doesn't anything ever just work in Linux
<christopher_> bought a 5 dollar audio mic and no sound in linux but works fine in windows on another machine
<spinegar> im having trouble getting twinview working with the nvidia driver. under X Server Display Configuration in nvidia-settings i can see both monitors. the one that is working has the correct name associated but the monitors that doesnt appear to be getting signal just shows up as CRT-0
<spinegar> any idea how i can get twin view working?
<christopher_> what nvidia card because twinview works fine for me
<spinegar> geforce 8400 GS
<Peace-> christopher_: ? you have to check the sound card
<christopher_> its an intel sound card
<Peace-> ok---
<Peace-> christopher_: sudo apt-get install sox libsox-fmt-all
<Peace-> christopher_: then try this
<Peace-> rec hello.wav
<Peace-> CRTL C
<Peace-> play hello.wav
<christopher_> my next computer will be a mac
<spinegar> i got it working
<Peace-> christopher_: ah ... well .. .who cares?
<spinegar> unplugged the vga cable and plugged it back in
<spinegar> weird
<christopher_> I do I am sick of nothing ever just working
<Peace-> christopher_: you buy a computer that is supported and you will have not issues
<Peace-> like dells
<Peace-> there are a list of supported stuff
<Peace-> you have not read before to buy
<Peace-> christopher_: ok it's your problem if you buy something without thinking about it
<Peace-> or testing
<Peace-> or reading
<Peace-> dells sells computer with ubuntu inside
<christopher_> lol thats funny the front jack works but the back one doesnt
<christopher_> wierd
<christopher_> I dont get why Linux is always screwey... thanks for the help Peace-
<linus> irc.IRC-Mania.de, 6667
<oceandon> how can someone install firefox on kubuntu ?
<sfears> oceandon: open up software center and search for firefox... then click install.
<oceandon> sfears: thanks
<sfears> or "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-firefox-installer" oceandon
<captlutra> can you dd a kubuntu cd?
<EvilResistance> captlutra:  the livecd images i dont think can be written to discs with dd
<EvilResistance> captlutra:  if you want to put the ISO onto a USB drive, there's a startup disk creator or something that can be used (its GNOME though)
<EvilResistance> on a CD, use whatever burning software comes preinstalled
<EvilResistance> s/on/to/
<captlutra> ok
<captlutra> EvilResistance: do you know how can i write a .iso to a usb if i am on another linux distro?
<captlutra> i suppose unetbootin ... but it's horrible in my opinion
<EvilResistance> captlutra:  the Ubuntu (and derivative) ISOs need a USB Startup Disk Creator, or UNetBootin
<EvilResistance> there might be other systems, but i'm unaware of how
<EvilResistance> check the installation guides,
<EvilResistance> it might have something in there for you
<sgrover> Finally installed 11.10 on my desktop.  After a while, the mouse freaks out and begins sending scroll and right -click signals constantly.  I can still move the mouse, but can't really use it to do anything (due to the scrolls and right-clicks).  Any suggestions?
<sgrover> Google wasn't much help.
<bleepingmadness> hellooooo
<fk6> Hey, can somebody help me with an installer issue with Alternate 32bit installation CD/USB for 11.10?
<fk6> Tried a couple of times and I always get a red error screen during package installation, go to console, and there it says Some packages could not be installed....the following packages have unmet dependencies xserver-xorg-video-all: depends: xerver-xorg-video-ati, but it is not installable
<fk6> and then it aborts.
<fk6> this is a clean install and I had it previously running by upgrading from earlier ubuntu versions...
<fk6> Are there known issues/workarounds for the alternate installer?
<fk6> ping, anybody here???
<robin0800> fk6: this is a release disk?
<fk6> yup, just downloaded via the torrent specified on the kubuntu webpage
<fk6> then burned via linuxlive, which also checked the crc
<fk6> and its really standard, besides the encrypted root with lvm, but that shouldn't influence the package repository
<fk6> i cannot be the first that runs into this :)
<fk6> or is this maybe a new install disk? thought 11.10 is out for a couple of weeks...
<amason> fk6 have you tried it with the usb cd creator in ubunut ?
<amason> because i know that does a bunch of funky stuff to get around those issues
<fk6> as you dced, is this maybe a new install disk? or the one from a couple of weeks ago?
<fk6> it just misses that one package, all the rest seems to work
<fk6> it boots fine, it installs the base system fine, just that one ati driver...i mean how can the usb creator screw up the logic of the installer?
<fk6> currently do not have a linux at hand unfortunately, i wiped my linux system
<fk6> this is the recommended usb creator on the kubuntu page...
<fk6> and it says for isntance that xserver-comon is already the newest version etc...
<amason> no idea sorry, i just know that you can't use regular cd->usb utils to make ubuntu cd's currently
<amason> ubuntu usb's rather
<amason> this is changing
<amason> but it's not currently the case iirc
<fk6> but the info on the webpage is accurate?
<fk6> i followed the info on their download page
<amason> link ?
<robin0800> fk6: download the iso and burn it to a cd
<fk6> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<fk6> well, that's what i wanted to try next, but i only have one |CDR left, so i wanted to make sure the installer isn't screwed, otherwise i am fucked....
<amason> yeh that it correct. they link to a page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<amason> which shows you how to do it if you want to
<fk6> followed that to the letter
<fk6> booted fine
<amason> dunno then sorry
<fk6> amason: thx
<amason> i've always just used the usb cdcreator and it's worked
<OerHeks> check your iso with md5sum
<amason> he got it from BT
<amason> so it should be correct
<fk6> and the usbcreator checks it before burning
<amason> apparently unetbootin will work too
<amason> there is a usb-creator.exe too
<amason> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download
<OerHeks> when you start the install, did you manage to enable networking ?
<amason> ah that's what you used was it ?
<amason> that should work
<fk6> yes
<fk6> linuxliveusbcreator
<amason> yeh dunno then sorry
<fk6> specifically for like linux distros, looks nicer than the kde version ;)
<fk6> but anybody know whether the current alternate CD works at all?
<fk6> i guess most ppl use the normal installer
<amason> i use the alternate cd all the time
<amason> i've never had an issue
<fk6> alright thx
<fk6> also the one for 11.10
<robin0800> fk6: don't think any cd burning system can check the md5sum how would they know it?
<fk6> takes like 30secs, when you load the image it says crc checking
<amason> crc is different to md5
<amason> but for this case crc is fine
<amason> crc wouldn't be able to tell you if the image had been altered prior to downloading
<fk6> i checked it with winmd5
<amason> but that's unlikely to be your problem in this instance
<fk6> it is correct
<fk6> would have been strange if bittorrent screwed up
<fk6> i'll try it with a cdrom and report back....
<OerHeks> it happened before, torrent, jigdo or ftp download corrupt.
<Firefishe> Every time I log in, I have a nautilus window that opens up.  I find this weird in kde, so I want to eliminate the problem.  I've tried every conceivable configuation option check, but I can not find the cause.
<OerHeks> Firefishe, nautilus is a gnome application. what folder opens in nautilus ? dropbox, ubuntu-one or something like that ?
<Firefishe> OerHeks: I'm aware of it being a gnome app.  What do you mean in the 2nd part of your sentence?  "...what folder opens in nautilus ? dropbox, ubuntu-one, or..." ??  I'm a bit confused on the last part.
<Firefishe> OerHeks: Oh, wait.
<robin0800> Firefishe: you have probably got save session on exit selected
<Firefishe> robin0800: Well, in that case, if I close the nautilus window, then log out, then back in, it shouldn't open it if it's saving a session.  The thing is, I do this in everything from gnome, kde, lxde, etc., and it's still there after months.  How do I disable save session on exit?
<Firefishe> robin0800, OerHeks:  Apparently, this doesn't apply if I log in to gnome from kde for a parallel session.  Just tried that.
<Firefishe> robin0800, OerHeks:  I'll log out then back in and see what folder opens up.  I didn't pay attention the first time.  Brb.
<eydaimon> is there a way to upgrade an installation that was done via wubi? I don't see the upgrade app in the settings menu
#kubuntu 2011-12-16
<robin0800> Firefishe: in kubuntu the setting is in system settings/sessions
<Firefishe> robin0800, OerHeks:  Well, I just logged in and out of every desktop I'm using on this box, namely gnome-shell and unity.  I didn't bother with fluxbox or enlightenment, as they're not affected.  However, I did find that the nautilus window only opens on kde now, not the others.
<Firefishe> Umm...I need to log in and out again...forgot to see what folder opens up, duh.
<Firefishe> robin0800, OerHeks:  The folder that opens is my user's home folder.
<OerHeks> Firefishe, oke, did you check ~ System -> System Settings -> Advanced -> Autostart ?
<Firefishe> checking now
<Firefishe> OerHeks: kde or gnome system settings?
<OerHeks> in KDE ofcourse
<Firefishe> OerHeks: For me, I believe that would be the equivalent of:  K > System Settings > Startup and Shutdown > Autostart -- That sound right?
<OerHeks> yes :-)
<OerHeks> ( i am on a dutch version, but this sounds good)
<eydaimon> anyone?
<Firefishe> OerHeks: Yeah, the interface is the same, depending on what menu one is using.
<Firefishe> OerHeks: I do have something, apparently a shell script.  In Autostart, there is a Pre-KDE startup occurrence listed, and what is starting is named:  gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh
<fk6> amason/robin0800/0erHeks: CD is installing fine, so the current 32bit alternate image somehow cannot be burned on a USB stick, even when following the instructions on the kubuntu webpage to the letter...wonderful...
<OerHeks> maybe that is the thing what opens nautilus, i am not sure.
<Firefishe> OerHeks: It says gtk2...  Don't the newer gnomes, both gnome-shell, and unity, both use gtk3?
<amason> fk6: i guess..i dunno it works for me
<fk6> thx for suggestions...
<OerHeks> eydaimon, i wouldn't recommend a wubi installation to upgrade, save your data, uninstall and do a fresh wubi installation, note that wubi is just a test, not for real production.
<Firefishe> OerHeks: I just did a locate on the CLI.  That script is in three places.  More than likely, the main one is in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh and the others listed for each user (me and my wife) are probably symlinks.
<Firefishe> so it's kubuntu/kde-centric, and probably is used to assign the default themes for gtk2 apps when run in kde.  I don't think that's it.  It could be, but I do not see how at this stage.
<Firefishe> OerHeks: Meaning, I do not see how it could open the nautilus window at login./
<Firefishe> I appreciate your help.  robin0800:  you too :).  I'll continue my troubleshooting.
<fk6> Firefishe: you tried logging in with another/new user?
<OerHeks> Firefishe, me 2 .. i just did locate myself, and i have that file too, but i did not have gnome installed.
<robin0800> Firefishe: in kubuntu if you had one open at session end it would save and then reopen unless you told it to start with a clean session
<Firefishe> OerHeks: That would seem to suggest my hypothesis is true.
<fk6> I have has such issues. then did a grep in my home dir on the command that started the program, in this case nautilus, this helped me find the culprit config/script
<Firefishe> fk6:  What am I looking for?
<fk6> have you tried logging in with another "fresh" user?
<Firefishe> robin0800: So how do I set it to open a clean session?  I prefer that anyway.
<fk6> if it happens with that one too, then it is a default config file
<robin0800> Firefishe: in kubuntu the setting is in system settings/sessions
<Firefishe> fk6: You mean with a newly created user?
<fk6> if it only happens with your user it is one of your config files, if so grep in your home dir for the command to start nautilus, it should not be noted anywhere, afaik, if you find it, make backup of that file and comment that line out, or delete the file
<fk6> Firefishe: yes that's what i mean
<Firefishe> fk6: Well, it does happen with my wife's user, as well.
<Firefishe> I need to run a parallel session of kde to this one...let me see if I can do that and if the folder opens up again.
<fk6> have not read the whole thread, struggling with my own prob, may i ask why you have nautilus installed on a kde system?
<fk6> two fixes, if you don't require it, rename the nautilus executable, or uninstall it.
<Firefishe> fk6:  I also have gnome installed.
<fk6> ah ok
<fk6> that's a tad messy then.
<Firefishe> I use a lot of gui's, switch when I get bored, etc.
<eydaimon> how do you tell what version you have? /etc/debian_version says sid/wheezy which doesn't seem right
<Firefishe> fk6:  Well, it became messy when unity and gtk3 came alone.
<Firefishe> along
<amason> Firefishe: you can tell kde not to load your old session
<amason> settings->startup and shutdown -> session management
<Firefishe> amason: Thank you, let me try that.
<amason> select start with empty settings
<amason> session rather
<amason> also check in autostart
<fk6> Firefishe: make a backup of your etc. grep in your etc for the nautilus command, and eliminate it bit by it from the config files.
<amason> and the service manager
<amason> fk6: gnome uses their gconf so it may not be greppable
<fk6> amason: they don't have human readable configs? gah
<amason> i'm not sure.....could be serialized
<fk6> Firefishe: and if your wife has had a user for longer on the system, try a new user account, a fresh one, with no config files in it.
<Firefishe> fk6, amason:  I've gone ahead and set it to log in with a fresh user.  Simple things first.  Also, deleting anything in the /etc/ directory without knowing exactly what I'm looking for is dangerous,.
<Firefishe> I'm going to log in and out again...be right back.  Again, thanks for all the help.  I'll probably have to log in to my wife's account and manually adjust that, too.
<amason> i didn't recommend deleting anythign in /etc
<amason> i actually didn't say to delete anything at all
<Firefishe> amason: I know, that was for fk6.
<Firefishe> brb
<Firefishe> amason:  That did the trick!  Thank you! :)
<amason> yw
<OerHeks> amason +1
<Firefishe> fk6, OerHeks, robin0800:  Also thank you for your suggestions. :)
<OerHeks> Firefishe, have fun
<Firefishe> OerHeks: oh heck yes! ;) hee.  I'd have more fun if I could write software in at least one language.
<fk6> Firefishe: gratz :)
<Firefishe> fk6: thanks :).  Anyone here need any help with anything?
<fk6> Firefishe: well, your married, so no thank you ;)
<Firefishe> fk6: heh
<fk6> Firefishe: not in the way that you are not qualified, but in the way that you are already "occupied" ;)
<Firefishe> fk6: ya, I get it.
<Firefishe> ;)
<OerHeks> i know, kubuntu users are very attractive :-D
<Firefishe> fk6: might want to move this to #kubuntu-offtopic
<fk6> 0erHeks: famous, indeed....
<fk6> Firefishe: nah, it's all part of the Kubuntu service level agreement ;)
<Firefishe> fk6:  oh, we can chit chat in here a bit?
<Firefishe> I know they get really edgy in #ubuntu, and the #ubuntu-offtopic chan is pretty active.
<Firefishe> no mattah
<fk6> Well #ubuntu has way more business than #kubuntu...in like 2h 4ppl....and what's the worst that will happen ;) I will slap them with the usbcreator screwup ;) nvm i am off, pleasure meeting you guys....gn
<AuroraIsland> hello
<Resistance> hi'
<N00bish> is this the right room for help q's?
<N00bish> anyone around?
<frogonwheels> N00bish: ask. don't ask to ask.
<frogonwheels> N00bish: you _may_ have to wait depending on the time and the question :) ask and stick around for an hour or so
<N00bish> is this the right room for help tho
<N00bish> i was told to goto kde help
<N00bish> but there isn't one lol
<N00bish> just you guys...?
<KingSphinx> I'm not sure whether or not this goes into this channel or for Wine, but ever since I removed my "Program Files" menu entry a while back, nothing I install with Wine will appear in Kickoff. Anyone know how to get my stuff to start appearing again?
<frogonwheels> N00bish: you on kubuntu?
<frogonwheels> N00bish: or ubuntu and using kde?
<N00bish> i have a freshly installed Ubuntu Desktop 10.04 LTS + x2go
<N00bish> so nothing yet, but i would like kubuntu
<N00bish> i used debian and gnome previously on the same hardware
<amason> N00bish: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<N00bish> but i tried to install the above desktop but ran into problems with the intel graphics card
<frogonwheels> N00bish:  well kubuntu is just ubuntu with kde as the default environment really.
<N00bish> vnc server ran fine and i could connect to it, but kubuntu wouldnt start "startx" just reported intel n10 graphics card problems
<amason> what is your graphics card ?
<frogonwheels> N00bish: so it won't make a difference to the xserver - so you'll need to work that out.
<amason> specifically
<N00bish> i tried a few google fixes, got nowhere and figured id made such a mess paying around with the config that i should do a fresh install
<N00bish> it just says intel n10 chipset?
<N00bish> google results finds a lot of known bugs :/
<KingSphinx> Wait, found something about having to fiddle a bit with my .config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu file.
<N00bish> the remote desktop worked but i only got the grey screen so it was like kubuntu didnt install correctly
<N00bish> but i got no error messages on the install :/
<N00bish> am doing apt-get install update on it now but i dont know if installing kubuntu is the best choice?
<christopher_> N00bish: installing KDE is always the best choice
<N00bish> lol no bias on here huh? ;)
<christopher_> NEVER second gues KDE ;)
<N00bish> so kde is the first thing to install before the vnc4server?
<N00bish> i keep thinking im making some fundamental flaw in it
<N00bish> same hardware but debian, gnome and xrdp worked fine
<christopher_> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/vnc4server-on-ubuntu-458240/
<christopher_> idk I use VNC without issue
<christopher_> I would use Ubuntu server, but Kubuntu works fine as a server
<N00bish> cheers christopher, ill go read, yeah the vnc server and viewer worked fine - but the kde wouldnt start :/
<N00bish> no gui to see, just the grey background
<christopher_> its nice to have the overhead GUI when working with it and I hardly if ever see any issues with my server bogged down, but then again I am running 4 xeons and 128gig of ram
<N00bish> :o thats quite a set up!
<christopher_> I like it
<christopher_> its older DDR2, my work was just gunna throw it out
<N00bish> at the risk of being flamed... windows server 2008 rc2 also worked fine on this hardware
<christopher_> im like "I want the blade!"
<N00bish> but i dont want windoze or debian :(
<christopher_> I like win server
<christopher_> I use it at work
<christopher_> it is actually quite nice
<N00bish> it takes more resources though
<christopher_> meh
<N00bish> ive only got a single core and 2gb ram
<N00bish> i need all i can get out of them :)
<amason> we use x2go at work, it works pretty well.
<christopher_> on servers running 512+gb of ram and 16 processors per blade... resources are a misnomer
<christopher_> its a hospital
<amason> N00bish: i think you will find that it's just driver issues. from the looks of it your intel card isn't able to use the 'proper' intel drivers
<christopher_> guthrie clinic and emergency medical center
<N00bish> amason: yeah the forums for my server recommended x2go in fact the reinstall script includes it on the server
<christopher_> I didnt get any hard drives with the blade because of redords and crap but I got the hardware I run Kubuntu on it, its beautiful
<N00bish> amason: that is why im here. im too noobish to be able to work out what to do re: a working driver
<christopher_> records*
<christopher_> if only it had a pci express slot, it would be my gaming rig lmao
<N00bish> do i solve my driver issues (or try to) before installing kde or after?
<amason> N00bish: well you don't have much option really with that version of ubuntu
<christopher_> Kubuntu is pretty much Ubuntu with all of GTK removed and KDE superglued on top
<amason> i don't know if the situation would improve either since iirc that chipset is just not well supported
<N00bish> ;'(
<N00bish> break it to me gently why dont you lol
<amason> intel write drivers for their chipsets and they are very good...however i don't think intel actually made your chipset
<christopher_> what chipset
<amason> it's just branded as such
<amason> N10
<N00bish> im installing kde atm
<christopher_> the g41?
<N00bish> ill see if i can get a version number or something
<N00bish> anything better than lspci?
<christopher_> if it is the wifi it is a stupid uhhh cant remember who made the chipset but it isnt Intel
<N00bish> for a more specific answer?
<christopher_> broadcom
<N00bish> really?
<N00bish> broadcom?!
<christopher_> I do believe so
<N00bish> my face right now! :o
<DarkriftX> ouch
<DarkriftX> broadcom = shit
<amason> christopher_: graphics ?
<christopher_> me?
<amason> i didn't know broadcom made graphics drivers ?
<N00bish> i think my nokai 3310 would have better graphics :/
<DarkriftX> never gotten their crap to work right in linux without hassle
<christopher_> I use an nvidia gtx 550 TI OC to 950mhz
<christopher_> oh is he having graphics issues?
<christopher_> with an Intel driver?
<amason> yeh :)
<amason> yeh but i don't think it can use the intel driver
<christopher_> http://www.h-node.com/videocards/view/en/111/Intel-Corporation-N10-Family-Integrated-Graphics-Controller
<christopher_> well supported graphics set
<christopher_> I thought it was a wifi issue
<amason> hmm ok
<christopher_> maybe you have a bad graphics chip
<christopher_> or bad ram
<amason> if that's the case if you can use i915 you might have other issues
<N00bish> my previous server i toasted the cpu on it
<N00bish> #whoops
<amason> since i915 is what i use and it's pretty rock solid
<N00bish> they're gonna stop selling me them soon!
<christopher_> I know :(
<christopher_> but their new chipset is already FLOSS friendly so im good
<christopher_> entering the gaming market and making an actual gaming chip for their graphics
<amason> christopher_: i have a sandy bridge at work which is super smooth
<christopher_> sandybridge imho sucks
<N00bish> ill see if maybe i can update the lspci and get some more details on the n10 junk
<christopher_> I use old 1366 stuff and it still out performs sandybridge
<christopher_> but im also on a 980
<christopher_> 6 gigs of tri channel 1600mhz ram
<christopher_> when Intel comes out with their new chipset (their answer to AMD's 24 core processor) then I will upgrade
<N00bish> from the looks of it it's onboard graphics
<N00bish> oh god
<christopher_> until then, sandybridge was an interim build to make up for what 1366 offered that their other line lacked
<N00bish> from lspci: "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller"
<christopher_> QPI, there is nothing that compares to it
<christopher_> run ramcheck86 or whatever the hell its called
<christopher_> memtest86
<christopher_> let it run twice
<christopher_> if it passes twice, reinstall the OS
<christopher_> from a new iso, new burn
<christopher_> redownload the iso, reburn it
<N00bish> its a remote server so it was installed from a script
<N00bish> but i will run the memtest now
<christopher_> ive seen Kubuntu do some screwey things from a disk that didnt burn properly
<christopher_> or a bad file that got corrupted during download
<christopher_> md5 is good but its not perfect
<christopher_> md5 works great for large isos
<christopher_> for smaller files it is give or take
<christopher_> omg im running the new plasma desktop on my android 3.5" phone
<christopher_> it is so nice
<christopher_> you plug it into a KDE machine and you can drag a file off to a "drop box" plasmoid and it drops it on the device
<christopher_> you can even drop other plasmoids into the plasmoid and it installs it on the device without any real input
<N00bish> is memtest something i need to run at boot?
<christopher_> thats hot
<christopher_> yes
<N00bish> like do a reboot and do it
<N00bish> ah ok
<christopher_> run it from the live cd
<christopher_> or make a live usb stick
<christopher_> and boot off of that
<N00bish> its a remote server
<christopher_> where
<N00bish> i think there may be something in my server manager for it
<N00bish> ovh fance
<N00bish> france* even
<christopher_> oi
<christopher_> that sucks
<N00bish> im starting to realise that too :(
<christopher_> you can install memtest
<christopher_> sudo apt-get install memtest-86
<christopher_> when you run it, it will ask you to reboot I believe
<N00bish> im just looking at the management console to see if perhaps they already have a memory test?
<christopher_> sounds like screwey hardware if you installed from script
<N00bish> it was their script so i presumed it would work
<christopher_> right
<N00bish> but maybe they expect all to run headless servers
<N00bish> :(
<christopher_> I never run servers headless
<christopher_> I am a hands on kinda guy
<christopher_> even if I have to carry a 7" portable USB display
<christopher_> and keyboard and mouse with me
<N00bish> i do that between my phone and windows desktop machine
<N00bish> ;)
<christopher_> one thing I noticed with headless servers, they still have graphics chips in them, even if no VGA port is available, you can still run a USB display
<christopher_> I don't trust other technicians network cable work all the time lol
<N00bish> the server manager just reports one 2gb stick of ram
<N00bish> im going to install the memtest and reboot :)
<christopher_> people are lazy, its a rule of life to live by, if you overcompensate always you can never be totally wrong
<christopher_> just dont be an ass about it
<N00bish> i may end up going down that usb display route - dont go anywhere christopher_ ;)
<christopher_> http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-14-inch-Ultra-portable-Mobile-Monitor/dp/tech-data/B005F0IKHA
<christopher_> I might actually get that to replace my 7"
<christopher_> I like the price
<christopher_> really handy to have for well basically anything
<christopher_> broken laptop display, server work...
<christopher_> sometimes, the well trodden path of physically working on something is the best way
<christopher_> this way you know it is right
<N00bish> ok. memtest installed... whats the command to run do i need to do a run and reboot command?
<N00bish> its memtest86+ btw
<christopher_> you select it from the grub menu
<christopher_> it should have automatically loaded it
<christopher_> as a boot option
<christopher_> honestly, I think it should be a part of every linux install
<christopher_> sometimes it is a pain in the ass to make a live USB stick or a live cd
<christopher_> just to find out its a bad update that broke something
<N00bish> excuse my ignorance but how do i get into grub (its grub2 iirc on this machine)
<christopher_> just reboot
<christopher_> it should show up with a new boot option added giving you like 2-3 seconds to press down
<N00bish> im using putty to access the server though
<N00bish> no way to run it without a restart?
<christopher_> no
<amason> you need a serial console
<christopher_> memtest requires that no other processes be loaded in ram
<amason> or ip vnc console or something like that
<N00bish> im really in the sh!t arent i?! lol
 * christopher_ uses ip vnc
<christopher_> I love my little vnc box
<amason> i like serial console :) it's quicker in most cases although with ubuntu you do need to set up grub to use the serial console first
<christopher_> really great like tonight when I dont wanna drive in the bad weather to work, just to run system tests and backups and do reports
<christopher_> ew comcast...
<christopher_> I think I would shoot myself
<amason> what is the comcast in reference to ?
<christopher_> there
<christopher_> I feel for you kirk...
<amason> ah comcast are evil i take it ?
<christopher_> just a pain to deal with
<christopher_> they actually have hard line limits on the amount you can download
<christopher_> and charge you more if you go over a certain amount
<amason> we have bandwidth limits in Australia too
<christopher_> plus they throttle your network
<amason> shaped beyond a certain point
<christopher_> well austrailia I can understand
<christopher_> you are an island thousands of miles from anywhere else in the world
<christopher_> the amount of cable just to get you connected to the rest of the world is phenominal
<amason> well we are pretty close to some parts of the world :) just not the US
<amason> indonesia and  south east asia is only a few hours from the north coast
<christopher_> but here in the US, bandwidth limits are undeard of except comcast and wireless
<christopher_> right but thats 3rd world countries, you probably get your line off of china
<amason> no we have 12 undersea cables
<christopher_> wow
<amason> might be more now
<christopher_> but still the amount of money it takes for something of that nature
<christopher_> bandwidth limits are a must for the time being
<christopher_> gotta pay for the work somehow
<amason> well most of the traffic stays in australia
<amason> i work at an isp
<christopher_> right
<amason> small one but still
<christopher_> then thats BS
<christopher_> unless it is routing out of the country, it should be unlimited
<amason> so what happens when we fill our ACG ? just keep buying more and pass on the cost to the customers ?
<christopher_> verizon is cool like that, if I use US servers, my downloads are always surcharged for 0bytes
<christopher_> acg?
<amason> the pipe from the exchange
<amason> to the concentrator
<christopher_> why does it have to be regulated if it is all within the confides of the country?
<christopher_> its all local data
<amason> yeh but it doesn't mean your not filling your pipes
<amason> if i have 20mb backhaul from the exchange
<christopher_> right
<amason> and 12 users all leeching at the same time it's going to fill that easily
<amason> so without limiting it in someway i have 2 choices
<amason> i can reduce everyones download speed
<christopher_> get better hardware, or reduce dl speed
<christopher_> I get ya
<amason> not hardware, physical cables
<christopher_> right
<amason> so no one likes slow internet
<amason> so my only choice is to provide some limit so the pipe isn't always full
<amason> or i buy bigger pipes
<amason> and pass that on to the customers
<christopher_> right what are you on? cat5?
<amason> whic people don't like either
<christopher_> right
<amason> backhaul is fiber
<amason> copper to the node
<amason> but that's not an issue really
<christopher_> I have a fiber optic to my house through verizon
<christopher_> and I never fill my pipe
<amason> ok but thats just _your_ pipe
<amason> there is an aggregation point
<christopher_> I work for a hospital and am always uploading and downloading data to my home servers for extra backup even though im not suppose to, but nobody is getting past my pitbull and shotgun
<amason> and at the aggregation point you are paying for a certain portion of the fiber channel
<christopher_> it has saved me hours of work because some numpty dumps a file without first asking me
<christopher_> aha
<christopher_> well $60 USD a month
<christopher_> not too shabby
<christopher_> but I had to buy all the equipment up to the pole
<amason> but that still doesn't get you to your ISP's data center
<christopher_> that explains a lot
<christopher_> they just bypass it on to me
<christopher_> then again I never abuse it
<amason> so i guess what i'm saying is while you have unlimited data, your probably not allowed to download at the maximum speed your connection can provide...at least not at peak hour
<christopher_> which is why I do all this at night
<amason> ok, where as in australia we get the full speed 100% of the time
<amason> but you have a download limit
<christopher_> night time speeds 50+Mb/S, daytime its like 1.5~3
<amason> so it's horses for courses
<amason> but it means that you can for example run really reliable voip over regular dsl etc..
<christopher_> I have a dl limit if I use an out of country server to download from or visit a foreign page
<christopher_> yeah I have beautiful voip service
<christopher_> never an issue
<christopher_> even though its slow during the day, my voip doesnt cut out
<christopher_> I love it when time warner cable comes knocking on my door offering "the fastest internet service in the area" and I tell them that I have a nice 50Mb/s fiber optic, please move along
<christopher_> ive been with verizon for quite some time im not about to switch for a "cheaper service" anyway, its called customer satisfaction
<christopher_> I like my uptime
<christopher_> ok lunchtime ill be back sometime tomorrow, I need to head in to drop off a chart of printed automated BS documents
<N00bish> well ive reinstalled the os - 11.4 vs 10.4 so maybe that will help with the intel drivers
<N00bish> it did help. the quality is v v bad though
<N00bish> but i have a gui at least!
<N00bish> any advice on how to crank down the colour and display quality on kde please?
<N00bish> ive done it on my rdp viewer but it's still a mess on screen
<bodoh> hallo all .. what's the trigger for installing jre?
<bodoh> apt-get install jre?
<N00bish> can anyone give me some command line instructions to reduce colour quality on kde? its so bad with the intel chipset that i cant navigate the menus properly :/
<N00bish> can anyone give me some command line instructions to reduce colour quality on kde? its so bad with the intel chipset that i cant navigate the menus properly :/
<sfears> N00bish: look into f.lux
<N00bish> hey sfears
<N00bish> ive updated to 11.4 but my crappy intel integrated graphics is all kinds of wrong
<N00bish> the display text is almost unreadable
<sfears> adjust your resolution frequency and see if that helps
<N00bish> im not familiar with the menus on kde to know where that is with no text :(
<N00bish> my graphics card is labelled as "unknown" so i think thats my fundamental prob
<sfears> not necessarliy
<sfears> can you set your resolution to 800x600?
<N00bish> no because its so bad i cant read the sceen
<N00bish> everything is composed of black dots
<N00bish> the K menu on the bottom left is completely blank except for the icons
<N00bish> think f.lux will help?
<sfears> no, i misunderstood your issue
<N00bish> sorry its like i have no display driver :(
<N00bish> its a crappy onboard intel n10
<sfears> you asked about reducing quality.  i don't think that's what you need to do
<sfears> yeah, your having driver issues
<N00bish> ive come from debian and i dont have enough command line knowledge to know how to identify and update my drivers
<N00bish> lspci tells me it's an n10 though
<N00bish> from lspci: "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller"
<sfears> try finding a generic xorg.conf file and placing it in your /etc/X11 directory
<N00bish> ok thanks for the suggestion :)
<sfears> from there you can get a limited display so that you can navigate to the additional drivers installation
<N00bish> where abouts should i be looking for that in the menu's?
<sfears> no, on google
<N00bish> oh ok :)
<sfears> bodoh: have you figured out java installation?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, I've got an interesting problem.
<LINKSWORD2> For some reason, my system works fine when running a live CD, but hangs during loading with an installed Kubuntu OS.
<bodoh> eh .. this gnome-shell is really not bad at all
<bodoh> I think it simply wants to copy Mac's look
<bodoh> that I dont really like
<LINKSWORD2> Linux is designed to be customizable, nearly down to every byte that the system processes.
<simion314> hi, is Ctrl+Alt+Numpad -/+ some shortcuts in KDE/Kwin? or X11 I can't find them, i want to disable them
<Guest7690> ok
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> someone knows how to use mtp for my icecream ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<DemonWitch> /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko
<DemonWitch> /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/kernel/net/netfilter/xt_mark.ko
<DemonWitch> /lib/modules/3.0.6-gentoo/kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko
<Rosha>  hey guys ! when I want install digikam/virtualbox/vlc/kaffeine or something like these i have too many packages for installing ! but in debian these pkgs installed with maximmum 20 mb ....
<vohe> hi. I got kubuntu installed. Everything works fine. Now i want merge my Thunderbird with the windows partition, that i can access under /media/data. But Thunderbird reports an error (file not found) so i have to mount first.
<vohe> how can i get access to the /media/data partition right after boot? I found this: "UUID=48E3-A3AF /media/daten vfat " in /etc/fstab. But that doesn't work.
<DemonWitch> i try to run wicd-curses and i get this error: http://dpaste.com/674277/ . how to fix it?'
<vohe> does someone here uses tellico?
<OrdosTrinitus> can anyone reccomend a good global occupy server and channel
<e_t_> Twitter?
<BarkingFish> OrdosTrinitus: Ask in #defocus - we provide tech support here :)
<BarkingFish> you might also want to /msg alis list *occupy*  which will also help
<nico_> hi
<Antikiller> помогите kubuntu настроить, плиз!
<BluesKaj> !bcm43
<BluesKaj> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !bcm43XX
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<BluesKaj> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !rt2870
<BluesKaj> hmm
<BluesKaj> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<littlegirl> Hey there, I use Kubuntu Lucid Lynx, and for a few weeks now I haven't been getting notifications of updates in my tray like I used to. I haven't changed anything. The package manager settings are such that I should be notified, and I haven't deleted any widgets. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<littlegirl> Also, when I right-click the tray and look in System Tray Settings, everything is checked, so it's not like it's disabled there, either.
<Vaino> hi !
<BluesKaj> littlegirl, as an alternative , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , in the terminal
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: Thanks, but I knew that already. I'd like something to pop up like it used to. (:
 * BluesKaj shrugs ..maybe there aren't any updates if the notifier isn't notifying :)
<littlegirl> There are currently updates. (:
<littlegirl> This has been happening for a while now, and I've tried checking my settings, checking if there's a widget that somehow got removed that I could put back, and checking if maybe there are no updates. But there have been updates many times recently and no notification. I'm hoping someone here will know what I could check.
<BluesKaj> littlegirl, then it's not problem , if there's an alternative ...maybe the update in the terminal will fix the notification problem
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: That's what I thought the last few times there were updates. But thanks. (:
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: Do you know who the developer of the notification interface is?
<littlegirl> Maybe if I write to him or her directly I could find out what needs to be fixed. (:
<Vaino> hi, i have a little problem with the 2 last updates, naybody can help me?
<k0s> 1
<Vaino> the updates stop at 66% of the instalation... that's quite strange...
<max_> Anyone could please answer me about dolphin ?
<BluesKaj> max_, more details pls
<max_> since KDE 7.4.4 dolphin doesn't display personal icon on my remote folder (nfs mounted system)
<max_> First, I think it's a problem with KIO wich don't read the .directory file when it's a remote file system
<max_> But, the display mode ( recorder from this file too) is save corectly
<ROmeyro> hello guys, is it better to install kubuntu or ubuntu 32bits into a 64bits system or its better to to get a 64bits for a 64 bits?
<ArchangelSe7en> ROmeyro, question
<ArchangelSe7en> how much ram do you have ?
<ROmeyro> 4gb ram
<badboyyyyyy> лол
<badboyyyyyy> lol
<badboyyyyyy> hello all
<messerting> Hi, I just installed kubuntu x86_64, chose to encrypt my home folder, but after installation, I was not able to log in - incorrect password. Known issue?
<messerting> I did boot in rescue mode, reset the password, "passwd <user>", but still, I couldn't login
 * messerting re-installing now
<messerting> Nevermind - worked after re-installation it seems :P
<messerting> On first login, kubuntu 11.10, I get "Local folders: Maildir '' for collection '' is invalid.". Okay...
<Guest26079> Hello, I need some help changing my DPI on a fresh kubuntu 11.10 install with updates
<Guest26079> Can anyone tell me where to find the "Force Font DPI" setting on the new KDE?
<mike_> I figured it out (DPI)
#kubuntu 2011-12-17
<kavurt> do we need empathy to be able to make video call in telepathy-kde with gtalk?
<JoeSomebody> hi, acer asspire 5320 has no wireless, how do i fix?
<BarkingFish> JoeSomebody: do you have a manual handy for it?
<JoeSomebody> under additional drivers is nothing, can't enable wireless greyed out
<JoeSomebody> manual nope
<BarkingFish> The aspire 5320 had more than one wireless chip inbuilt during production, some had atheros chips, others had broadcom.
<BarkingFish> I'd need to know which is in yours to get it to work right :)
<JoeSomebody> i think it showed as atheros ar52 in another linux kde live cd
<BarkingFish> ah
<BarkingFish> it should work with one of the inbuilt kernel modules then, ath5k
<BarkingFish> can you open up a terminal for me?  press Alt+F2, and type Konsole, hit enter
<JoeSomebody> ok
<BarkingFish> It supports the AR5210, 5211, 5212 and 5213
<BarkingFish> so if your card is one of those, this should work.
<JoeSomebody> ok
<BarkingFish> do you have a terminal open?
<JoeSomebody> yes
<BarkingFish> ok, i want you to type in:   sudo modprobe ath5k
<BarkingFish> you'll get asked for your password
<JoeSomebody> ok
<BarkingFish> if you get any error messages - tell me :)
<JoeSomebody> it said nothing back
<BarkingFish> excellent
<genii-around> Perhaps: dmesg | tail   to see what it said when the module loaded
<BarkingFish> yup, was just getting to that :)
<BarkingFish> I was also gonna ask for lspci -nn | grep wireless  just to get the PCIID back for it :)
<BarkingFish> JoeSomebody: If you type in what genii-around showed you, dmesg | tail - the results should contain something about the module you just loaded
<BarkingFish> Do you see anything there?
<JoeSomebody> nothing that i understand
<BarkingFish> hm
 * genii-around makes more coffee
<JoeSomebody> what is the easiest way to get that laptop chatting here? firefox?
<Kottizen> JoeSomebody: http://webchat.freenode.net
<BarkingFish> JoeSomebody: could you do something please?  on your terminal, could you type: sudo apt-get install pastebinit    ?
<BarkingFish> it might be easier to check the output if we could get it pasted up to look at :)
<BarkingFish> when it's finished installing, if you could please type: dmesg | tail | pastebinit
<BarkingFish> it will return a URL to you, if you could copy that into the channel, it would be appreciated :)
<BarkingFish> JoeSomebody: Are you still with us?
<TheAncientGoat> Nepomuk seems to be getting stuck / takes a long time to index files, and seems to be re-indexing the same files every time I restart
<BarkingFish> Aha! There you are!  Hi again JoeSomebody :)
<TheAncientGoat> Also, searching always gives me the same results
<TheAncientGoat> namely files with non-latin characters
<TheAncientGoat> also, I have to hit a key every time I boot "no sparse files allowed" after selecting BTRFS for my root partition
<DrClaw> hello
<TheAncientGoat> hmm, what else can I complain about :P
<JoeSomebody> cant type in there, forget it
<BarkingFish> JoeSomebody: You can't?  What happens when you try?
<JoeSomebody> i am not doing it right now i don't have the time
<JoeSomebody> no kb no mouse
<JoeSomebody> so scerw it
<BarkingFish> Ok, well if you want to come back some other time, we'll try and help you get everything working properly :)
<JoeSomebody> i was hoping there was a driver
<BarkingFish> We saw you connect - was that from the laptop?
<JoeSomebody> in older ubuntui i used it was easy
<JoeSomebody> what happened to the easy ?
<JoeSomebody> yes i saw and had no place to type
<BarkingFish> I can't say, I've only been on Kubuntu for about 6 months, but wireless is my kinda speciality
<JoeSomebody> i'll do it when i have tiem to install and configure xchat, NOT TODAY
<BarkingFish> JoeSomebody: of course - you're free to come back to us any time you wish. We're always here, and we'll do our darndest to get you working right
<JoeSomebody> ubuntu is supposed to be better than other linux for this stuff
<BarkingFish> There's ubuntu, and there's us - some of the things you do in regular ubuntu are done differently in Kubuntu, but all with the same intended result
<JoeSomebody> its actually another person sitting at the laptop, and he cant handle where this is going
<JoeSomebody> if it was easy then ok, but its kicking me , of course
<BarkingFish> well you might want to follow some of the info we have on the net if you'd like it to read at your leisure :)
<JoeSomebody> is there any other easy way for him?
<BarkingFish> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BarkingFish> If you sit down with him and have a read through the information there, it's probably a little easier to chew through than I can explain it :)
<BarkingFish> Unfortunately, I have to go now. It's late here, and I need to go get some sleep.
<JoeSomebody>  well thanks we shall try another day, plugged in for now
<BarkingFish> As I say, you can come here and ask any time you need to - we'll help you any way we can
<BarkingFish> JoeSomebody: you're welcome.
<BarkingFish> Right guys, that's my lot - 12.51AM, and I'm out
<BarkingFish> night all, be good.
<TheAncientGoat> where did sun-java go?
<OerHeks> TheAncientGoat, went to Oracle-Java
<TheAncientGoat> Not in the repos though?
<TheAncientGoat> OerHeks: I only see openjdk and gcj
<OerHeks> no java7 is not packaged yet > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<TheAncientGoat> OerHeks: Ok, so they removed sun-java, but haven't packaged a new one yet? Crikey...
<N00bish> hey, can anyone advise me re: kde's ftp server. atm it's only accepting sftp connections but i'd like to accept ftp as well or instead of. i didnt set up the ftp server and im not sure how to change the settings on it.
<N00bish> under "network settings" and "ftp options" there is only a choice re: passive mode and to mark partially uploaded files.
<N00bish> anyone know how to allow ftp not just sftp on the native ftp server (fzsftp) ?
<N00bish> or do i need wine + filezilla server? :/
<mj7> Hey guys, I wonder if someone have reported slow connection speeds? I tried Ubuntu and Fedora on my Dell N5010 for while, but it takes 15 sec to load any website or any picture etc.
<mj7> tried wireless and wired internet
<mj7> windows loads up instantly like it sopose to
<mj7> this never happened to me in my life been using linux for years.
<stfollower> Hi, how do i install firefox and chromium in kubuntu 11.10?
<kavurt> stfollower: sudo apt-get install firefox chromium-browser
<stfollower> any graphical interface?
<stfollower> and how about adobe flash player to watch youtube?
<kavurt> use muon software center
<stfollower> i tried to install chromium and firefox and they didnt come up
<kavurt> install kubuntu-restricted-extras as well
<stfollower> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kavurt> did you try firefox installer under applications/internet?
<stfollower> i did
<kavurt> what does it say?
<stfollower> gave me a msg that it wasnt in repos
<stfollower> do i have to install nvidia drivers in kubuntu?
<kavurt> i don't know that
<stfollower> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras  <--- that installed whatever i needed to watch youtube :)
<kavurt> so can you watch youtube?
<OerHeks> restart browser after install flash
<stfollower> yeap
<stfollower> so wheather flash was in that pkg with the restricted extras, i dont know, all i know is that it works!!!!
<kavurt> stfollower: i don't know what's wrong with firefox, but you can download and install google chrome from their site
<stfollower> firefox was installed with your first command aswell
<stfollower> let me check chromium...
<kavurt> flash package should be flashplugin-nonfree, but that's included in kubuntu-restricted extras
<stfollower> sure enough, its there too!!! thank you
<stfollower> kavurt:  thanks aton!
<kavurt> no problem
<stfollower> i will save those commands lol
<lonewolf_> here
<lonewolf_> need some help with networking a printer. os is kubuntu to another kubuntu.
<TheAncientGoat> guys, wtf is up with tasks not ending when they're started in konsole
<MacSeal> hi all,how to fix the error in temp of this plasmoide http://imagebin.org/188991
<mofo> ne1 from nz?
<Firefishe> I'm using kubuntu 11.10, but this is a more generic question.  When using Firefox on a particular online school's web site, there is a certain point where I have to make a post to their forums.  When the forum dialog comes up in a new tab/window (etc.), in Firefox, I can't enter text.  In chromium, I can, and their are editing buttons.
<Firefishe> What causes this?
<OrdosTrinitus__> firefish i'm having the same problem with clicking on buttons on twitter
<OrdosTrinitus__> i think  javascript is the problem
<sagaci> !info quassel
<ubottu> quassel (source: quassel): KDE/Qt-based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.3-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 875 kB, installed size 3260 kB
<OrdosTrinitus__> does anyone know why a eee(atom) netbook would have a dim screen in kubuntu but not with windows?
<OrdosTrinitus__> i have amaxed out all the brightness values but it is still very dim
<tadas1> hhhi
<tadas1> ?
<OrdosTrinitus__> hi tad
<Nessuno> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Nessuno> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<cyrose> bonjours comment on rejoint le canal fr svp?
<Peace-> !fr | cyrose
<ubottu> cyrose: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<alban42> Good Afternoon  Does anybody know of a repositery for Kubuntu to add  for Kde 4.8 ??
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<BluesKaj> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> !bcm43
<BluesKaj> !bcm43XX
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Peace-> :S
<alban42> Does anybody know of a repositery for Kubuntu to add  for Kde 4.7.90 Ive Read That a Lot of The Kmail Bugs Have Been Fixed in This Version & I Would Dearly Like to Upgrade From Kubuntu 4.7.3
<alban42>  as this version of kmail is as mutch fun as a trip to the dentist OUCH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<BluesKaj> alban42, there might be a ppa , but i haven't checked launchpad , you might find one there
<Ddpbf> alban42: ask yofel_, he is one of ninjas
<Ddpbf> it would appear in some of their ppas
<rar> Heya
<rar> One question
<rar> How is Kubuntu 11.10 (?)
<Peace-> rar:  it's this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_qR-7FQHxc
<rar> Unity (?)
<rar> in Kubuntu there is unity (?)
<Peace-> rar: it's not unity but it's like it
<Peace-> it'a dock
<rar> oh...
<Peace-> rar: you can add it or not
<rar> i didn't install Ubuntu 11.10
<Peace-> as you wish
<rar> because i can't use gnome classic
<rar> in 11.04 I can...
<rar> i never used KDE...
<Peace-> rar: in that video there is even a panel called gnome2
<rar> but i saw some programs as Knotes, kvirc etc, that are rare in gnome
<Peace-> they are just panels
<Peace-> on kde oyu can choose what you want
<rar> i don't know if stay with ubuntu 11.04 or go to kubuntu 11.10
<Peace-> bah the best thing is have 2 partitions
<Peace-> one for 11.04 and 11.10 kde
<Peace-> if you like good you ca keep
<Peace-> if you don't you can erase it
<rar> well yes
<rar> i have got actually windows and ubuntu
<rar> and i haven't got much more space
<Peace-> ah
<rar> what space needs the / partition (?)
<rar> i can just create a /, and use the same /home and swap
<Peace->  / can be 10 gigs
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> i have that situation
<Peace-> 2 / of 10 and 15 gigs
<Peace->  /home is shared
<Peace-> and swap too
<rar> oh
<rar> i think i have got 10 gbs :)
<rar> actually my / of ubuntu is 30GB
<rar> i can reduce it a little, anyway
<Peace-> of course
<Peace-> you coudl do 20 gigs for ubuntu 11.04 and 10 for kde 11.10
<alban42> THANKS BluesKaj &Ddpaf For the Info ...
<rar> Ok Peace-
<rar> i never used KDE...
<Peace-> rar: no problem rar you can see this
<Peace-> rar: do you have a good computer or old one?
<rar> it's an acer aspire 6930
<rar> it isn't old
<rar> i bought it at january 2010
<Peace-> rar:  ok http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/setkubuntuproperly/
<Peace-> rar: it's my blog it's not official but you can be sure ou can write me if you hav some problem
<rar> ok
<BluesKaj> Peace-, you need to adit the path: kdesudo kate/etc/init.d/rc, on your site , a space after kate is required
<BluesKaj> err edit ^
<Peace-> BluesKaj: where?
<BluesKaj>  http://nowardev.wordpress.com/usefull-link-for-kubuntu-and-multimedia-stuff/setkubuntuproperly/
<Peace-> BluesKaj: thank oyu very much
<Peace-> -.- you
<BluesKaj> ok , np Peace-
<rar> Peace-: look at this:
<rar> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=918
<rar> i think i'll buy this
<Peace-> rar: buy?
<Peace-> rar: why not download?
<rar> because i want
<rar> x"D
<Peace-> ah
<Peace-> xD
<rar> i preffer paying for a thing that I CHOICE if pay or not
<rar> that pay for a thing that I HAVE to pay
<volodya> is it me, or kubuntu neither notices when external monitor is plugged in, nor does it have any way to easily toggle between internal screen and external and all other combinations?
<Peace-> volodya: here works fine
<Peace-> volodya: run this
<Peace-> volodya: krandrtray
<volodya> Peace-: hmm. Do you have nvidia hardware, or something else?
<volodya> Peace-: for me, this thing just believes I have 1 monitor, and has a combobox to select size of that, which combobox does not do anything.
<Peace-> oh
<Peace-> volodya: for nvdia you need to run sudo nvidia-settings
<Peace-> i guess
<Peace-> i have ati
<Peace-> volodya: btw you need to install proprietary software , then run sudo nvidia-settings
<Peace-> and it shoudl works out of the box
<volodya> nvidia-settings is what I use, and it neither auto-detected plugged in monitor nor does it handle any hotkeys
<Peace-> volodya: jockey-kde
<volodya> I basically want to switch to external monitors as soon as laptop is docked, and switch to internal panel as soon as undocked.
<Peace-> volodya: i know that with nvidia it works
<Peace-> volodya: but maybe you have to reinstall the drivers
<Peace-> volodya: i would check jockey-kde
<volodya> Well, I am fairly sure I have most current nvidia drivers anyway.
<Peace-> volodya: that is what i know my friend has fixed reinstallin the driver
<volodya> I given that I see no option anywhere in nvidia-settings to auto-switch monitors, I doubt reinstallation will help
<Peace-> and settings well nvidia-settings
<Peace-> volodya: ok sorry i have no idea
<Peace-> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<alban42> Hello Yofeel _    do you have a Minuite Spare
<alban42> Ddpvf Sujested I ask you
<alban42> Do you Know of a 4.7.90 Repositery I can Add to Kubuntu, Ive done a Google & can Find a Beta 2  but No Repositery ??
<BluesKaj> alban42, his name is yofel , otherwise his name won't highlight
<BluesKaj> alban42, you can search for a ppa as well
<BluesKaj> !ppa | alban42
<ubottu> alban42: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<alban42> thanks ubottu dfor the info   I did not understand what a ppa was  !!
<AlexZion> hi  guys , few days ago , I did an update to 4.7.4 version of kde , and after that I cannot see anymore the customized icons folder I had before
<AlexZion> any idea ?
<AlexZion> rigth now all the customized icons appears with the gear icon ..., quite strabge isn't ?
<alban42> thanks BluesKaj
<AlexZion> and checking on the proprieties, seems correct , but just doesn't get visualized ....
<Peace-> AlexZion: ?
<Peace-> AlexZion: screenshot
<AlexZion> hi Peace- , how are you buddy ...
<Peace-> AlexZion: so the screen?
<AlexZion> http://i.imgur.com/riy9z.png
<AlexZion> here
<Peace-> opening
<Peace-> AlexZion: mm check the preview propriets of dolphin
<AlexZion> I did Peace-, but I didn't find nothing strange .....
<Peace-> those files are what? png
<Peace-> jpeg
<Peace-> ?
<AlexZion> are just link with a ong icon
<AlexZion> *png
<Peace-> i have here 4.7.4 and i have not issues but i am Peace-
<Peace-> xD
<AlexZion> of course .... :D
<Peace-> AlexZion: file are bigger than 5mb
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> AlexZion: http://wstaw.org/m/2011/12/17/plasma-desktopEH9438.jpg
<AlexZion> no , file are really small ...
<AlexZion> normally no more than 200 kb
<Peace-> AlexZion: no idea
<Peace-> AlexZion: preview is enabled right?
<Peace-> i mean on dolphin main bar
<AlexZion> yeah , sure Peace-...
<BarkingFish> Anyone about? I need some help here, and as quick as possible please :)
<BarkingFish> I'm updating to KDE 4.7.3 via apper, and it's hung
<BarkingFish> The install has stopped at 90% with kwalletmanager, and hasn't moved for well over 30 minutes.
<BarkingFish> I just logged into my tty1, and it says ***System restart required*** - I'm scared that if I reboot, I'll lose my net connection, and the install won't complete.  I don't want to leave KDE half installed.
<Peace-> BarkingFish: stop apper
<Peace-> BarkingFish: go in the terminal
<Peace-> -.-
<bniyaseen_> hi
<peter_> hi
<littlegirl> Hey there, I use Kubuntu Lucid Lynx. My package manager is configured to check for updates daily and display a notification if there are any. My System Tray is configured to display all icons. I don't get notified of updates. Where can I check for what's causing this?
<littlegirl> Also, I used to get notified of updates. A couple of months ago it stopped, without any changes to any system settings by me.
<OerHeks> littlegirl, what do you get when you open terminal: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<littlegirl> OerHeks: That updates me. I don't want to update manually. I want to debug my notifications.
<OerHeks> littlegirl, so the update is not blocked, just the notification
<littlegirl> OerHeks: Yes. The notification stopped showing up in my tray, and I'm trying to find out how to get it back. I haven't changed my tray settings since Lucid Lynx came out, so it's not something I've done. All my settings in the package manager and in System Tray Settings are such that notifications should be showing up. I don't see any widgets that are missing. Is there something else I can check?
<BluesKaj> littlegirl, I assume you've checked system settings>application and system notifications>manage notifications>launch feedback, enable taskbar notification
<BluesKaj> littlegirl, kmenu>computer>system settings>application and system notifications>manage notifications>launch feedback, enable taskbar notification
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: No, I hadn't, but I did now. (: It's named slightly differently for me, but I went in there and found the KPackageKit settings. Each one has Plkay a sound and Show a message in a popup checked. None of them have Mark taskbar entry checked. What does Mark taskbar entry do?
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: For me it's kmenu>Settings>System Settings>Notifications>Applications
<BluesKaj> it enables the global notifications
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: Should I enable that for all of them and see if that does it?
<littlegirl> They really should rename that to "Enable global notifications".  (:
<BluesKaj> yes , you should try it , littlegirl
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: Thanks. I'll try that. It may not be until tomorrow that it tries to notify me since it's once a day, but if it works I won't be back in here, and if it doesn't, you'll be seeing more of me. (:
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: Thanks, by the way. (:
<BluesKaj> littlegirl, np, let us know , either way pls.
<DarkriftX> Ok, so I was trying to backup my system to a new drive. restore partially failed and I had to install ubuntu 11.10 over kubuntu 11.04. I then installed kubuntu-(base|main?) and KDE is mostly working. I get tons of nepomuk crash errors when I startup along with a lot of errors from different libs. Should I use apt to reinstall kubuntu-whatever?
<littlegirl> BluesKaj: Will do. I enabled it and nothing has happened yet, but I don't know what time of day it does it, so it could be a while. (:
<BluesKaj> lit , also check your repositories in the package manager that is installed on your OS , which is ?
<BluesKaj> oops, too late
<DarkriftX> she go baibai
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, install kubuntu-desktop
<DarkriftX> reinstall? I am pretty sure that package is installed
<DarkriftX> but seems to have some bad libs (prob due to the partial fail on the restore)
<BluesKaj> ok then sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<DarkriftX> hrmmmm, seems to me that .5 seconds is too fast for that to have worked
<BluesKaj> did it install or remove any packages . DarkriftX ?
<DarkriftX> BluesKaj: it reinstalled the package, but it was so fast I would assume it is a meta package
<DarkriftX> no download or actual work seemed to happen
<BluesKaj> it's a meta that gathers in all the default apps
<DarkriftX> so does reinstall on a meta package actually do anything besides make sure all the deps for that meta are installed?
<DarkriftX> Im not an expert so I am not sure, just going by what it seemed like
<BluesKaj> well , it fixes any broken packages or at least tries to
<DarkriftX> ok
<DarkriftX> Also, the kpackagekit(sp?) seems to have a problem asking for auth. I click update and about 10s later I get an error that auth was not given, but was never prompted for
<DarkriftX> I can use apt-get for the manual stuff, but I wonder why its not asking for auth
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, which kubuntu ?
<DarkriftX> I had 11.04, then had to use a ubuntu 11.10 cd to upgrade it since it was dead. I then used apt to install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu 11.10
<BluesKaj> ok , do-release-upgrade
<DarkriftX> no new release found
<DarkriftX> cat /etc/lsb-release
<DarkriftX> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu  DISTRIB_RELEASE=11.10  DISTRIB_CODENAME=oneiric  DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 11.10"
<BluesKaj> ok , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<DarkriftX> just did
<DarkriftX> it updated 266 packages
<DarkriftX> except the kernel
<DarkriftX> which I assume will come after a reboot, which its asking for
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, make sure your repos are oneiric and not natty in muon , kpackagekit has been depracated
<DarkriftX> ahhh, no wonder I couldnt find it in the menu
<BluesKaj> especially the partner repos
<DarkriftX> ok, this moun is actually what was running and couldnt auth
<DarkriftX> it just looked like a newer version of kpackagekit so I assumed thats what it was
<DarkriftX> all active "other" sources are oneiric
<BluesKaj> well, I guess it is , just has a new name
<BluesKaj> DarkriftX, you can edit by alt+f2 kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and change anything natty to oneiric
<DarkriftX> moun let me edit them
<DarkriftX> I think its time for a reboot and prayer :S
<DarkriftX> then prob kernel upgrade and another reboot
<DarkriftX> guess its time for 3.0
<BluesKaj> ok, I'm sure it will boot ok
<Salvatore65> ciao
<BluesKaj> hello Salvatore65
<Salvatore65> ciao
<Darkrift> ok, so first boot failed, second worked
<Darkrift> still getting tons of nepomuk failure errors
<Darkrift> errors show in nepomukstorage.so and libqtcores.so.4
<Darkrift> wondering if maybe I should reinstall libqt
<BluesKaj> Darkrift, disable nepomuk in startup& shutdown>session management>applications to be excluded from sessions
<BluesKaj> then reboot
<Darkrift> ok, cool. I take it this is fairly normal and its not needed?
<BluesKaj> nepomuk to me is useless , never use it
<BluesKaj> trouble is , one can't remove it witout losinf most of kde
<BluesKaj> err without losing
<Darkrift> ok, most things seem to be back to normal. still getting auth errors on moun, but I can hit up the googs since I havent looked into that on eyet
<BluesKaj> Darkrift, franlkly I don't use muon , synaptic is till my fav even tho it brings in gtk libs when installed , I'm not a kde purist .
<Darkrift> I prefer apt-get, but I like having something that runs in the backround and keeps stuff updated without having to write a cron
<Darkrift> BluesKaj: Thanks for the assistance. I think in the last 4 years, you might have been the one to offer me the most assistance in here. Its appreciated.
<BluesKaj> Darkrift, I use synaptic as a reference mostly , to find new apps and their descriptions
<BluesKaj> Darkrift, np , I'm an old retired guy , so this has become one of hobbies , besides music and house fixes :)
<Darkrift> ok, the other issue (auth) seems to be a known bug in polkit-kde. reinstalling that didnt help, but its not a big deal
<wellivea1> hi
<wellivea1> meep?
<wellivea1>     
<BarkingFish> wellivea1: Hi.
<BarkingFish> Meep to you too :D
<BarkingFish> What can we do for you?
<wellivea1> wht is this room for (default irc chat ?
<wellivea1> oh kde support
<BarkingFish> It's support for the KDE version of Ubuntu, wellivea1 :)
<BarkingFish> the default channel on here if you simply want to talk to people, is #defocus
<wellivea1> ummi do have a prob whenever i change my monitor settings it brings up like hundreds of windows saying monitor setup has changed and crashes
<BarkingFish> but you will have to wait when you go in - if you've never been in there before, there's a voicing system - every so often the staff will voice new arrivals to the channel, and you can then speak.
<BarkingFish> wellivea1: OK, What are you using - a laptop or a desktop machine?
<wellivea1> laptop a toshiba l305-s5919 its a alternate ppc though
<wellivea1> pc i meant
<BarkingFish> ah, ok.  Let me just pull up the specs on it and I can see what you should have inside it :)
<BarkingFish> Give me a moment please
<BarkingFish> looks like your graphics card in that is an intel GMA 4500M, let me see if there's a working driver for that, or if not, what we'd be using :)
<wellivea1> yes it is
<Darkrift> Anyone have any ideas on how to get past this error while trying to build yasp-scripted? make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libQtGui.so', needed by `lib/yasp_scripted.so'.  Stop.
<Darkrift> I made sure I have libqtgui installed, even reinstalled it
<BarkingFish> wellivea1: which display settings are you actually wishing to change?
<wellivea1> umm from my default monitonitor  to a acer al1916w 1440x900 75 hz
<BarkingFish> ah, you're trying to use an external display?
<wellivea1> yes
<BarkingFish> right.  Let's see what we can do here then - I can't remember off hand, but I think the 4500M only supports up to 1200x800 resolution... I'll check
<wellivea1> it only does it sometimes its an infinite loop so i usually cant click exit by the time it freezes
<BarkingFish> i beg your pardon, I'm wrong
<BarkingFish> It can support up to 2048x1536 in the right environment
<wellivea1> it supports 2500 somethig by like 2000 something i forgot
<wellivea1> oops i didnt see that
<BluesKaj> Darkrift, what's yasp , not in the repos ...compiling it I see
<BarkingFish> The only thing I can reasonably thing of, wellivea1 - is that the resolution you're trying to set isn't supported by the external monitor you're using
<wellivea1> my monitors native resolution is 1440 x 900 it says it on the monitor and the driver in windows or linux
<BarkingFish> yeah, and the GMA4500M doesn't support 1440x900 - I just found a list of all the resolutions it supports.
<wellivea1> i think its the driver because it loops forever but the settings do change it just  gets in a infinite loop with the window
<BarkingFish> the closest is 1400 x 1050: 85/75/60 Hz
<wellivea1> in windows it did
<BarkingFish> BluesKaj: any ideas?
<Darkrift> What gui wifi manager do you guys recommend? I want something that will show me available networks, let me choose one, along with a decent at-a-glance signal meter.
<wellivea1> it showed 1440 x 1050 in 16:9 and 1440x 900 in 16 :10
<Darkrift> I forget what one I had before :S
<BarkingFish> I know I've had windows do graphic stuff that linux hasn't been able to do before.
<BarkingFish> Darkrift: you might want to try wicd
<BarkingFish> That one has the best "at a glance" signal meter yet
<Darkrift> BluesKaj: its a system monitor plasmoid
 * rar Heya!
<Darkrift> highly configurable, and I had it working perfect before my restore
<Darkrift> but it wont compile now
<Darkrift> yet another sysmonitor plasmoid is the name I think
<wellivea1> oh and im using 1440 x 900 right now barking fish it just usually crashes before i can cancel the infinite loop but i got it on now but when i restart it will take forever
<wellivea1> it isnt really the res its the message system going into a loop
<Darkrift> ok, going to install my new router since I finally have my computer in a semi working condition. Lets hope that goes better than my drive migration did :S
<BarkingFish> wellivea1: I can't help you then, sorry.  All I can tell you is the card you're using, and the resolution you're trying to set, aren't compatible - it may be that which is triggering the infinite message loop.
<wellivea1> can you refer me to a plase where i can get the files for the driver maybe reinstal
<skomorokh> I've tried setting the vsync option on desktop effects and disabling effects entirely but I'm still getting tearing on video on sandy bridge.
<skomorokh> Possibly even moving windows though that's more subtle.
<skomorokh> Any idea where else I might find a vsync setting that X finds more compelling?
<DarkriftX> couple quick questions. in the default network manager, what does "System Connection" mean? also, when updating, I always have some kernel packages that are "held back". I think these are the old non-pae kernels that arent needed since I have the pae. How do I clean that up if so to make sure its only trying to get the single kernel?
#kubuntu 2011-12-18
<BarkingFish> DarkriftX: I'm not sure if this is the only thing it does, but system connection prioritizes the connections you have set up.  If you have more than one connection set up to connect automatically, marking your preferred one as "system connection" will cause that one to always be selected as the primary connection.
<DarkriftX> Ok
<BarkingFish> I do it with Wifi here - I have 8 wifi connections out of here, all marked "connect automatically" - but I have one preferred one marked system connection - which always gets picked and connected to when I start KDE
<DarkriftX> Ok. My router has a 2.4 and a 5ghz setting so it has 2 network id's
<DarkriftX> I set the 5ghz one to system and the other just to auto
<DarkriftX> either should work at any time, so it prob wont matter
<DarkriftX> I do think its odd that the 5Ghz shows lower signal str than the 2.4 considering there are 2.4 networks all over my neighborhood
<skierpage> Printing to PDF using CUPS recently broke for me, I'm not sure why.
<skierpage> Status "Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/cups-pdf does not exist".  Indeed, no such file. It's worked for so long I'm not sure what I did to set it up.
 * rar is back
<DarkriftX> does anyone know what the value for KDE4_KDEUI_LIBS should be?
<DarkriftX> also KDE4_INCLUDES
<skierpage> Hmm, `aptitude show cups-pdf` says it's not installed, though there's no record of its removal in /var/logs/dpkg.log*
<DarkriftX> is there record of its install?
<skierpage> I take it back, 2011-10-14 has "status installed cups-pdf 2.5.1-7", immediately followed by "remove cups-pdf 2.5.1-7 <none>", maybe it was recommended but not any more. Anyway, a reinstall fixed it.
<skierpage> A lot of apps can now directly save/export/print to file as PDF, so cups-pdf is less useful.
<skierpage> cheerio
<saravana> hi guys
<badboyyyyyy> hi
<saravana> i downloaded hunting unlimited 2010 game and then mounted it with furius iso then i installed it but when i open the game it shows an error message like "there is no program configured to open tis kind of file "
<saravana> what to do now
<Xploitatious> hey im currently on kubuntu 10.04 and was wondering how can i upgrade from KDE 4.5.3 to 4.7
<DarkriftX> does anyone know what the value for KDE4_KDEUI_LIBS should be?
<Xploitatious> fine
<Ahmed_> i want to install the official nvidia driver but i cannot unload the nouveu driver
<Ahmed_> i want to log in runlevel 3
<Tech936> hi can some one help me
<SunTsu> Tpain: yes, of course, my first help would be pointing out that changing your nick right after asking a question is a bad idea
<Tpain> woops sorry didnt notice it gave me that user by accident
<SunTsu> and for the rest: state your business, whithout nobody is able to help
<OerHeks> oh ..
<caesar_> nube question but how do i cd in terminal
<caesar_> i need to cd to root/media/HP TOUCHPAD/cminstall
<qbit> depends on permissions and who you arr and where you're trying to cd to
<qbit> but I bet you're trying to cd /media/HP TOUCHPAD/cminstall
<qbit> if you are a user trying to cd into /root you'll more than likely be denied permission
<caesar_> just got a wrong bash error
<caesar_> something or another.. sorry i'm new to term and cli all together
<qbit> cd / changes to the beginning of your file system
<qbit> cd /root changes into the home directory for the root user, which will be denied if you are not the root user
<qbit> if you're trying to find something mounted under /media you need the slash in front like /media
<caesar_> bash: cd: media/HP: No such file or directory
<caesar_> linux doesn't like the space
<qbit> cd /media
<qbit> try to escape the space with cd /media/HP\ Touchpad
<caesar_> i'm already in media
<qbit> then see if cd HP\ TOUCHPAD works
<caesar_> bash: cd: /media/HP Touchpad/cminstall: No such file or directory
<qbit> cd: /media/HP\ Touchpad/cminstall    <- look/see the "\" character after HP
<qbit> ohm and drop the ":" after cd while you're at it
<qbit> as in cd /media/HP\ Touchpad/cminstall
<qbit> used to be how you wouyld escape a space in regular Unix, not sure if it stil applies to Linux
<qbit> bummer, just tried it out and it don't work
<qbit> pwd
<qbit> oops, wrong windows...
<qbit> oh it does work after all, I tried the wrong thing  :-)
<qbit> cd My\ Music put me in the My Music directory
<SunTsu> caesar_: command line arguments are delimited by whitespace, so you need to tell the shell that that space is part of the name, which is called "escaping". You can add a Backslash ("\") before that space or put double or single quotes around that name
<SunTsu> else the shell is not aware that you are trying to supply a single command line argument with a space in it but takes that as two separate arguments
<caesar_> i think the issue is bigger than the code.. i'm just trying to install cm7 on my HP TOUCHPAD but the touchpad isn't showing in the explorer
<caesar_> and it's in usb mode
<caesar_> so i dunno what the issue is
<qbit> if it's supposed to be under /media I suspect it is supposed to be mounted as a file system? then the mount command would list it
<qbit> if it is supposed to show up as a device that is different
<caesar_> which mount command?
<qbit> just mount all by itself will display a list of all mounted file systems
<qbit> for example, I just stuck a flash drive in my box and mount returns this: /dev/sdc1 on /media/usb0 type vfat  (options removed from cut/paste)
<qbit> if your touchpad isn't showing as a mounted file system you should look under /dev to see if it is being recognized there as a device
<caesar_> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0)
<caesar_> proc on /proc type proc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<caesar_> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<caesar_> fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections type fusectl (rw)
<caesar_> none on /sys/kernel/debug type debugfs (rw)
<caesar_> none on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw)
<caesar_> udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<caesar_> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=0620)
<caesar_> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,size=10%,mode=0755)
<caesar_> none on /run/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,size=5242880)
<caesar_> none on /run/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<GoTh> äîáðûé äåíü âñåì
<caesar_> lol
<GoTh> Êòî ìîæåò ïîäñêàçàòü ïóòè ðåøåíèÿ ïðîáëåì ñ óñòàíîâêîé, êîòîðûå âîçíèêàþò èç-çà íåâîçìîæíîñòè óñòàíîâêè grub?
<caesar_> that's what i get when i type mount
<qbit> so no mounted file system to be seen, and with no mounted file system you cannot cd to some place that does not exist
<qbit> I'm running short on ideas, but my guess here is it may not have a device node under /dev either
<qbit> if kernel support exists, or a module can autoload at boot you might get a device node created at boot
<qbit> you could also do lsmod and look to see if a module is loading to support the touchpad
<qbit> but I do not know enough about the subject either  :-)  just a few guesses on my part
<qbit> I also thought that the Touchpad drivers were part of Xorg
<qbit> maybe you're missing those
<caesar_> qbit: maybe yea
<caesar_> let me show you what i'm looking at
<caesar_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2zWiftfwIk
<caesar_> qbit: the program i use to communicate with the HP Touchpad is novacom.. when i type novacom in terminal this is what i come up with
<caesar_> caesar@cerebro:~$ novacom
<caesar_> version: novacom-17
<caesar_> usage: novacom [-a address] [-p port] [-t] [-l] [-d device] [-c cmd] [-r password] [-w] <command>
<caesar_> novacom [-V]
<caesar_> novacom [-a address] [-p port] -P[ [-f <localport:remoteport,...>] ]
<caesar_> options:
<caesar_>         -a address: ip address of the novacomd server, default is 'localhost'
<caesar_>         -p port: port of the novacomd server's device list port, default is 6968
<caesar_>         -t: go into terminal mode, for interactive use
<caesar_>         -s: pass signals to remote process
<caesar_>         -l: list devices and then exit
<caesar_>         -r: device password
<caesar_>         -c: service command [login, add, remove, logout]
<caesar_>                   login:  opens new session
<caesar_>                   add:    adds device token to host
<caesar_>                   remove: remove device token from host
<caesar_>                   logout: closes active session
<caesar_>         -d device: connect to specific device instead of first.
<caesar_>                  might be <nduid>, <connection type>, <device type>
<caesar_>         -w: wait for device to show up before running command
<caesar_>         -V: version information
<caesar_>         -P: Port Forwarding Enabled
<caesar_>         -f: ports to forward
<caesar_> maybe that will make some sense of it
<caesar_> err hopefully
<DaemonFC> so kdebase is now a transitional package in KDE 4.7.4 in Kubuntu because it has been split up finally to use the names from upstream
<DaemonFC> but consequently the i386 version is dropped because you don't multiarch empty packages
<DaemonFC> but something from Wine claims it needs the i386 version
<DaemonFC> and the empty package is a "dependency" of a bunch of Kubuntu specific stuff
<DaemonFC> *sigh*
<DaemonFC> so my choices appear to be 1. Back out KDE 4.7.4 so I can install wine1.3:i386
<DaemonFC> or go without Wine, because the x86-64 version which does install, likes to crash X
<DaemonFC> what a mess
<DaemonFC> I've never seen dependency hell as bad as on Ubuntu before
<szal> caesar_: next time use a pastebin please
<caesar_> szal: sure thing
<szal> DaemonFC: instead of complaining at this un-Christian hour (;)), file a bug
<szal> DaemonFC: or wait for yofel to appear (likely when it's evening in Europe, i.e. in 10 hours or later) and poke him directly
<cedar> Nobody's here to speak.
<Peace-> ?
<cedar> I don't know what is IRC.
<Peace-> a chat
<Peace-> where people help people
<cedar> What's the different between this and others?
<szal> define 'others'
<Peace-> here you can speak only of kubuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> cedar?
<cedar> ?
<Graf_Westerholt> IRC is the best chat. :)
<szal> this is Kubuntu support; if you want non-specific chatrooms, you might want to visit #kubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<szal> or all of them; you can connect to multiple chatrooms at once
<Graf_Westerholt> cedar http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<DaemonFC> Does anyone else get a bunch of dependency problems when installing Wine in 11.10?
<DaemonFC> the more I look, the more I think they've declared that it depends on packages that don't exist
<DaemonFC> apt error messages aren't real helpful
<DaemonFC> if a package exists it just says it won't be installed, not why
<DaemonFC> earlier versions of WINE just depended on ia32-libs, but now the wine packages try to install Wine64 which crashes the X server when I go to play any games
<DaemonFC> and the i386 version is not installable due to depending on packages that don't exist
<DaemonFC> ok, this sucks *sigh*
<rodstvenik> ygghjhj
<srinivasan> hi
<tonymc> hi all
<tonymc> suddenly all my ntfs partitions has become read only
<tonymc> i checked them with chkdsk on windows and they're clean
<tonymc> i didn't edit fstab and it was working yesterday perfectly
<tonymc> what could have possibly caused this?
<tonymc> moreover, i can't mount read-write even ntfs partitions on external HDD
<tonymc> the only recent update i remember that could have caused this is the 3.0.15 kernel
<tonymc> ah, sorry, never mind, somehow ntfsprogs was installed triggering mtfs-3g removal
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<prince> hi
<MatusT> I made a fresh install of Kubuntu 11.10, everything went fine except Kubuntu won't boot, i installed it from LiveUSB and liveUSB runs with no problems in live mode
<pr_> hi
<pr_> I need some help...
<pr_> my volume control, network manager and notification widget were gone from my bar, without i change anything, any idea of how to recover it?
<Peace-> MatusT: try to boot in recovery kernel
<Peace-> pr_: right button on panel add default panel
<Zippa> hi
<Zippa> I am from Poland
<MatusT> Peace-: well, booting to recovery mode doesn't help
<Peace-> MatusT: well what  did you do ?
<Peace-> have you tried to login via shell?
<Zippa> Kubuntu is great
<Peace-> MatusT: and then startx?
<MatusT> Peace: nothing, i am unable to do anything
<MatusT> it just shows some errors
<Peace-> mm
<MatusT> that i dont have nforce2 chip and EISA cannot allocate resource for mainboard
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> MatusT: ave you a shot?
<Peace-> something i can read?
<MatusT> the last thing it wrote is setting time
<Peace-> are yo on linux now?
<Peace-> in the live cd?
<MatusT> nope, using Windows 7
<MatusT> i am always dual booting
<MatusT> and Kubuntu 11.04 worked just fine
<Peace-> MatusT: ok so ... reboot in live cd , then go  with the browser on webirc and join the kubuntu channel  http://webchat.freenode.net/
<MatusT> ok and then?
<Peace-> MatusT: do you know lcpci ?
<Peace-> you should make some shot of the error
<Peace-> then live cd
<MatusT> i have a shot of error
<Peace-> post me
<Peace-> it
<MatusT> but actually its not the error, it just writes some things and stops at the setting time
<Peace-> wihtout any information i can't help
<Peace-> i guess is a kernel bug
<MatusT> ok, wait a sec
<Peace-> but after that i have no idea
<MatusT> Peace-: http://ge.tt/8as3NLB/v/0
<Peace-> MatusT: reading
<MatusT> that's all i have
<Peace-> MatusT: mm  have you tried to press CRTL C
<Peace-> ?
<Peace-> or S
<MatusT> i could't press anything
<Peace-> i know it seems
<Peace-> you can't press anything
<Peace-> MatusT: btw try it or S
<Peace-> or crtl c
<MatusT> ok...
<MatusT> Peace-: no, i really can't press anything on keyboard
<Peace-> ok
<Peace-> so it's blocked
<MatusT> yep and now i am on LiveUSB
<Peace-> perfect
<Peace-> MatusT: terminal
<MatusT> interesting thing is when LiveUSB boots it writes same things to console as recovery kernel
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i Vga
<MatusT> but it continues after time, while recovery just stops and do nothing
<Peace-> MatusT: maybe could be an acpi settings
<Peace-> MatusT: sometimes acpi stuff just breaks balls
<MatusT> http://paste.kde.org/175346/
<Peace-> MatusT: wait i am reading searchin
<Peace-> MatusT: damn i guess i kernel bug
<MatusT> yep it probably is
<MatusT> because previous Kubuntu versions worked just fine
<MatusT> i guess i will have to wait for a new kernel
<Peace-> MatusT: you can choose another kenel ?
<Peace-> i mean another version
<Peace-> it's seem it's the  3.0 that has this problem
<MatusT> ah
<MatusT> i thought its some problem only in the minor and when new version is released i will just install kubuntu with checked option for updates...
<Peace-> MatusT: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1863143
<Peace-> MatusT: maybe tere is a solution
<Peace-> MatusT: you have to read that topic
<MatusT> *reading*
<aanti> can someone help me with ext4 and a ssd (mount-optiions in fstab, performance related)...?
<johan_> http://pastebin.com/5gH6E3hb i have an akonadiserver but i do not know how to solve this :|
<johan_> email is not accesible
<johan_> i hav ean mysql and working
<caesar_> will the virtualbox in the software center support usb devices?
<caesar_> does*
<civerdoris2> hola"" que tal
<civerdoris2> mmm necesito ayuda con mi sistema  talvez me puedan ayudar
<BluesKaj> caesar_, run lsusb with your device plugged in.
<caesar_> BluesKaj: while the vbox is running?
<BluesKaj> yes
<caesar_> k
<BluesKaj> !es |civerdoris2
<ubottu> civerdoris2: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<civerdoris2> <BluesKaj> gracias
<BluesKaj> civerdoris2, de nada
<horseatingweeds> Is there a guide for KDE desktop? I've been messing around with Kubuntu, but I'd rather read something about how to properly use this desktop.
<DarkriftX> I dont think so
<DarkriftX> there are tons of tutorials for little things all over
<BluesKaj> horseatingweeds, best to install kubuntu-desktop
<DarkriftX> but ive never really seen a guide to general use. I would ask your questions here and explore a little to get an idea of what is where
<horseatingweeds> Yeah, I've seen some sparce little things.
<DarkriftX> except for finding config pages, most things in kde are pretty easy to figure out
<horseatingweeds> BluesKaj: What is kubuntu-desktop?
<horseatingweeds> Is that different from kde?
<BluesKaj> horseatingweeds, yes , it's the metapckage that brings in the default apps they woulkd be on the official kubuntu install
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu isn't just ubuntu with kde , horseatingweeds
<Resistance> its got a lot of KDE-based applications too
<horseatingweeds> I think I have the oficial Kubuntu installed.
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntu.org/feature-tour
<BluesKaj> horseatingweeds, ^
<horseatingweeds> It certainly has a different pack of software. Dolphin instead of Nautilus, gksudo not installed.
<Resistance> its kdesudo
<Resistance> or kdesu
<Resistance> (KDE sudo, instead of GNOME sudo)
<horseatingweeds> ok
<BluesKaj> gtk is replaced by kde apps
<Resistance> yep
<mateusz> Hi all, have a question : how to set different wallpapers on each desktop in kubuntu 11.10, I use compiz and cube
<DarkriftX> lol, that was a pain in the ass to do a year ago.
<horseatingweeds> I decided to try out kubuntu because I find Ubuntu's Unity a pain.
<mateusz> can anyone help me?
<Resistance> !ask | mateusz
<ubottu> mateusz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Resistance> :P
<DarkriftX> mateusz: id ask in #compiz (I think thats it)
<DarkriftX> Resistance: he already asked his question
<Resistance> ah there's the question
<Resistance> DarkriftX:  i'm getting packet loss
<DarkriftX> just has not received an answer
<Resistance> LOTS of it
<Resistance> DarkriftX:  since internet out here just came back online today :P
<Resistance> DarkriftX:  there's laggy hubs or something, so everyone is getting hit with some packet loss
<Resistance> (therefore i'm missing entire chunks of IRC text :/)
<DarkriftX> odd, never seen irc behave like that unless you disconnected
<BluesKaj> mateusz, not sure but you can check in your compiz , and system settings>workspace behaviour , and how they interact
<BluesKaj> bbl..
<mateusz> oh man
<mateusz> you are great
<mateusz> thank you
<Resistance> DarkriftX:  well i'm in via a boucner
<Resistance> so the data isnt getting from the bouncer to me completely
<Resistance> ;P
<Resistance> but is more than likely getting from irc to bouncer
<DarkriftX> ahh, I see
<dbc254> dunno how to word this, so can't exactly do a "search" myself. When I get a email from a list I'm on, I used to be able to click on the title of a msg and goto that specific one in the list. Now I can't . How do I regain that function?
<horseatingweeds> When you first start Kubuntu, what is this translucent box that appears?
<Snowhog> horseatingweeds: If you are refering to the 'folder' you see on the desktop, that's the Folder View widget.
<horseatingweeds> Snowhog: So you stick often used folders in there or somehting?
<Snowhog> horseatingweeds: You can configure it to show what you want. If widgets are 'unlocked' then if you mouse over this folder, you will see a pop-out 'tool bar' that has a wrench icon. Click on the wrench to get to the configuration settings.
<randomatix> Hi, just upgraded to 11.10.   Many apps are now using high CPU, and causing /usr/bin/X to also consume close to 100% of a core.  The common factor seems to be GTK.  Any ideas?
<rafa_28> I don't know,but maybe
<rafa_28> have you upgraded from 11.04?
<randomatix> Yes.  Just did the dist-upgrade.
<randomatix> strace shows that they tend to be obsessed with reads/writes on a socket, returning EAGAIN
<rafa_28> I don't like upgrade from older version because the OS run slowly or there are options that don't work
<BluesKaj> randomatix, are you sure you upgraded , dist-upgrade just upgrades kernel packages , not the OS
<rafa_28> are you sure??
<rafa_28> I don't know. How I can do full-upgrade??
<randomatix> BluesKaj: yes, it was a dist-upgrade through the GTK update-manager.  Plenty of non-kernel things included, Then I manually addressed the PPAs that got disabled.  Was using xorg-edgers, backed off to the more stable one.
<BluesKaj> to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 , sudo do-release-upgrade
<randomatix> I used the option in the gtk update-manager
<randomatix> it did the whole system
<BluesKaj> why gtk update manager this is kubuntu/kde
<randomatix> I have some experience with dist-upgrades.  This install started out as Gnome back around Breezy or Dapper.
<BluesKaj> rafa_28, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo do-release-upgrade
<randomatix> it's not a pure Kubuntu system.   finally got fed up with the Gnome instability and ditched it.
<BluesKaj> randomatix, wow no clean installs since breezy , that's very unusual
<randomatix> it was probably 2006, maybe early 2007
<BluesKaj> randomatix, the do-release-upgrade command auto-disables any ppas in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<rafa_28> BluesKaj, Make a new install, is it the best ?
<randomatix> BluesKaj: yes, as did the tool I used.  I suspect the methods are comparable.
<BluesKaj> rafa_28, not necessarily , I've been doing upgrades for the last 3 new releases . without much trouble
<randomatix> rafa_28: New install is not an option here.  Eventually that will happen, but not now.
<randomatix> (and one can learn a lot more fixing upgrade problems than just reinstalling like geek squad would :)
<randomatix> I should mention that I'm using the Intel video drivers, and those have had some problems.
<randomatix> Some progress: seems like the problem might be with oxygen-molecule.  Changing to another widget style works a lot better.
<randomatix> anyone else noticing high CPU loads with oxygen-molecule?
<vit> hola
<vit_> homosexuales x aki
<divyaraj> logic
<znt>  hello, how can i disable the settings bar of "folder view widget" ? i dont want to see it when i m on the widget.
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!!
<Tech-1> ǝʞoɹq ʇsnɾ pɹɐɔ sɔıɥdɐɹƃ ʎɯ ʞuıɥʇ ı
<DoctorPepper> can anyone help me please ,  i have a issue with sound not work for only one user  when using the gstreammer backend for phonon
<EvilResistance> Tech-1 mind using normal characters :P
#kubuntu 2012-12-10
<papertiger> what file manages the console login text (the text that appears before you log into the console)
<brent> trying to add network printer, browse button greyed out, help????
<heoyea_> try sudo
<brent> hmm
<brent> kdesu systemsettings
<heoyea_> ye
<brent> ok..
<brent> nope windows printer via samba browse button still greyed out
<heoyea_> guess fix ur samba 1st
<brent> it installed samba for me when i shared out a partition...
<brent> how might i go about fixing samba?
<heoyea_> depends on ur setup
<brent> is there something missing i need to install?
<heoyea_> if its on a windows side
<heoyea_> then check that 1st
<brent> im on kubuntu 13.04. when i was on kubuntu 12.04 i just browsed, clicked on the printer on my windows machine and added it...
<brent> now when i try to browse and find the printer i would like to add browse is greyed out
<brent> install smbnetfs perhaps?
<brent> trying to add network printer. browse button greyed out.. anyone know how to fix?
<brent> got my network printer working! had to enter smb://workgroup/machine/printer... still cant browse...
<brent> how do i change my user picture on the new 'user bar' type login?
<brent> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?60130-light-dm
<raywmjr> So whats this channel for?
<raywmjr> ok there are like a hundred people in here, are any of you actually on?
<VixenGurl> VixenGurl jean PaulW2U raywmjr tankdriver sagaci Jekyll BIGIDIOT markbod hateball FloodBotK1 Axisar_ jhunold freedomrun gorgonizer_ |oop Jenm telex worm Vert Shaun oy-tablet__ thelionroars zaki [8bitgeek] vivid Mailman bulldog98 simion314 Quintasan yofel_ StarryNight almoxarife heoyea_ ralsina SeaJey FReaper-PC jackh levi501d ralfi___ ralfi ralfi__ Tygart Axlin msx kernelpanic IdleOne naught102 Roxe Tiktalik
<StarryNight> ?
<Guest55955> hi
<Guest55955> i am uuuu
<Guest55955> up and rruning on linux
<Guest55955> woop woop
<Guest55955> i could not ccconect useing wwifi
<Guest55955> had to  use lan cable
<bazhang> what version of Linux Guest55955
<Guest55955> is  that better
<bazhang> Kubuntu ?
<Guest55955> yep
<bazhang> what version
<Guest55955> not sure
<heoyea_> lsb_release -a
<Guest55955> its useing the duel boot download system
<Guest55955> wubie or something
<bazhang> !version | Guest55955
<ubottu> Guest55955: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> yeah wubi
<bazhang> not a true dual boot
<heoyea_> get rid of wubi
<Guest55955> i am a novice
<Guest55955> can i get winamp for this
<Guest55955> i need  to get shoutcast
<heoyea_> seems like u should stick to windows since ur not really trying to learn linux
<bazhang> Guest55955, shoutcast is available
<Guest55955>  i just in stalled it give me time
<bazhang> Guest55955, as far as winamp, you should look into audacious music player, it's skinnable
<sasori> hey guys... anyone use calligra flow???????
<sasori> odd question i know, but need help with one critical aspect
<bazhang> !find calligra
<ubottu> Found: calligra, calligra-data, calligra-dbg, calligra-dev, calligra-l10n-ca, calligra-l10n-cavalencia, calligra-l10n-da, calligra-l10n-de, calligra-l10n-el, calligra-l10n-engb (and 33 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=calligra&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<bazhang> !info calligra
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.1-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 8 kB, installed size 71 kB
<sasori> yup theres a group, will ask there, thanks
<bazhang> sasori, whats the actual question
<sasori> how to increase the page size, trying to do an org chart but need a way bigger canvas
<sasori> was a huge complaint on kivio, was hoping it was fixed
<heoyea_> isnt that Koffice
<bazhang> calligra is KOfiice renamed?
<heoyea_> pretty much
<bazhang> !find Koffice
<ubottu> Found: koffice-l10n-ca, koffice-l10n-cavalencia, koffice-l10n-da, koffice-l10n-de, koffice-l10n-el, koffice-l10n-engb, koffice-l10n-es, koffice-l10n-et, koffice-l10n-fr, koffice-l10n-gl (and 17 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=Koffice&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<bazhang> guess so
<Doyle> Why does /etc/ppp/chap-secrets create a new entry every time I attempt to connect to my work vpn? THey're all the same
<heoyea_> cant save?
<jeltsch> Hi, I’m using Kubuntu 12.10 with the proprietary NVidia driver from the nvidia-current-updates package.
<jeltsch> Unfortunately, I cannot store my monitor configuration in KDE system settings.
<jeltsch> I want the internal screen of my laptop to be right of the external screen I’m using.
<jeltsch> If I store these settings and restart KDE, the internal and external screen are always overlapping with their top-right corners aligned.
<heoyea_> try opening ur nvidia settings with sudo
<heoyea_> since by default is not
<jeltsch> I’m using the KDE dialog, not the NVidia-specific thing.
<jeltsch> It worked well with the noveau driver, by the way.
<heoyea_> so which ur using the nvidia or the open source 1?
<jeltsch> I’m now using the proprietary NVidia driver, but KDE’s system settings for configuring the monitors.
<heoyea_> think that just opens the nivdia 1
<jeltsch> heoyea_: I don’t think so. The dialog looks the same as it did with the noveau driver. I think it is from KDE.
<heoyea_> jeltsch: then is probally not the 1 u wanna use, since ur using nvidia drivers now
<heoyea_> use the 1 that came with the drivers
<jeltsch> Well, but the NVidia drivers implement the generic card interfaces and should thus work with the normal configuration apps, right?
<jeltsch> Furthermore, I have made some per-user settings with the KDE dialog now, so these will probably applied upon login even if the NVidia dialog has set something different before, I guess.
<heoyea_> yea u can try a reboot if u need
<jeltsch> I mean if KDE applies its settings on every login, then it will always overwrite the settings of the NVidia tool.
<jeltsch> Well, I have “reset” the standard configuration in the KDE dialog now.
<jeltsch> I hope that KDE will not interfer with the NVidia settings now.
<jeltsch> Still, it’s a shame that KDE and the proprietary NVidia driver don’t work well together.
<jeltsch> With GNOME, this finally worked after NVidia had fixed their drivers.
<jeltsch> I will try with the NVidia tool now.
<heoyea_> is not really a KDE issue is an nivida thing
<jeltsch> Might be.
<jeltsch> At least historically, the NVidia drivers were not very interoperable. :-(
<jeltsch> What is the “X Configuration File” that nvidia-settings can save to?
<heoyea_> xorg.conf
<jeltsch> heoyea_: In /etc/X11?
<heoyea_> ye
<jeltsch> Okay, so this is not present by the default, and to reset the configuration, it is okay to just delete this file, right?
<jeltsch> the default → default
<heoyea_> jeltsch: make a backup of it 1st
<jeltsch> I don’t have such a file in /etc/X11
<jeltsch> Or do you mean before removing it?
<heoyea_> yea just incase
<faLUCE> hi, where can I find a list of new programs for linux that are much appreciated by the community?
<heoyea_> which programs?
<jeltsch> Okay, I will test this NVidia setup now. See you later.
<soee> anyone testes KDE 4.10 b2 in qunatal?
<jeltsch> Hi again, I have configured now with the NVidia tool and saved to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jeltsch> There is one problem with this solution however.
<jeltsch> When I plug or unplug the monitor while X is running, X doesn’t switch two dual or single monitor.
<jeltsch> I have to either manually configure then or restart X.
<jeltsch> This is annoying.
<jeltsch> And this is why I would prefer to use the KDE monitor settings, because in this case, plug and unplug works as it should.
<jeltsch> Another question: I realize that under Kubuntu, my laptop’s fan is working quite often. What could be the source of this?
<heoyea_> probally ur drivers
<jeltsch> Which ones? Graphics card?
<heoyea_> yea
<Tm_T> jeltsch: have you monitored your cpu load?
<heoyea_> else u can get some fan control alls
<jeltsch> CPU load used to be quite high at times, because Nepomuk was working in the background.
<jeltsch> But now the load is quite low and the fan is still switched on an off all the time.
<Tm_T> jeltsch: allright, powertop could be your friend
<jeltsch> Can I somehow find out the temperature of the graphics cards
<jeltsch> cards → card?
<heoyea_> install lm-sensors
<jeltsch> Okay, I will look into this.
<_Adrod> hi guys can anyone from norway please contact me?
<jeltsch> heoyea_: I have tried lm-sensors now. It basically told me what I had already found in /sys/bus/platform/devices/coretemp.0. All temperatures are between 57 and 62 ᵒC.
<jeltsch> I don’t think this should cause a fan to start, should it?
<Rit> hi guys
<justben> hi
<bos> Я ЭТО НЕ ПИСАЛ
<Rit> anyone from norway?
<monkeyjuice> morning Rit
<tshering> I want to ask something as I am a little bit confused. In launchpad the latest version of modemmanager is being shown as 0.5 while the one in the muon repositories for kubuntu 12.10 quantal is 0.6. Can anyone guide me on this one ?
<acer_> hi
<Guest98012> hello
<Guest98012> i'm looking for a way to dual boot Kubuntu and Windows 7,Kubuntu installed first
<ikonia> Guest98012: it's better to install windows first, but you can do it the other way around with a little more effort
<Guest98012> well i tryed with win first and got nowhere
<ikonia> please define "got nowhere"
<Guest98012> all i managed to do is wubi install on a small partition
<ikonia> do you want to do a wubi install, or a proper dual boot ?
<Guest98012> dual
<ikonia> ok, so I'll give you a URL in a moment
<Guest98012> thank you
<ikonia> however the basic permise is 1.) partition your disk for Windows - leaving UNALLOCATED (not unused) space for ubuntu 2.) install ubuntu into the unallocated space allowing it to create a new partition for it's self
<ikonia> that's all you need to do
<ikonia> !dualboot | Guest98012
<ubottu> Guest98012: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Guest98012> well i came here to ask when i saw "do not install GRUB on sda/dev
<ikonia> what ?
<Guest98012> i'm a noob with no tech knowledge
<Guest98012> so i browse the how to articles
<ikonia> ok, I suggest reading the official pages I've just given you
<ikonia> and keeping in mind what I've just said
<_arlw> hi guys
<Guest98012> ikonia would this work?
<Guest98012> via the LiveCD terminal
<Guest98012> This method uses the terminal from a LiveCD.
<Guest98012> The user must know the device name/partition of the installed system (sda1, sdb5, etc), which is then mounted from the LiveCD.
<Guest98012>  GRUB 2 files are copied from the LiveCD libraries to the proper locations and MBR.
<FloodBotK1> Guest98012: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest98012> Filesystem     Type      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<_arlw> hi BluesKaj
<diomeo> hey all!
<diomeo> can anyone return feedbacks || features/fixs request about http://bitfungus.org/ ?
<diomeo> we would like to make it helpful for developers/designers as much as it can be
<diomeo> and the "i use github or i use bitbucket" is not allowed :D it is not github or bitbucket
<diomeo> feel free to contribute! anonymous and free obviously
<Tm_T> diomeo: hi, bit wrong place to advertise (;
<diomeo> oh ops :P
<diomeo> sorry for that
<diomeo> just it is not advertising ;) we would like more feedbacks!
<BluesKaj> diomeo, try #kubuntu-devel
<diomeo> thx ok!!
<sdkagnen> ıkuh
<sdkagnen> ökjhk
<sdkagnen> şloop
<BluesKaj> I'm testing the 3.7 kernel on 12.1.0 as suggested by using nomodeset in place of quiet splash , but the boot still freezes completely at the hardware scan ...any other suggestions ?
<eagles0513875> hey guys why is the 64bit kubuntu iso on the download page so bloated its showing 934Mb
<eagles0513875> guessing this isn't a good place to ask why the 64bit 12.10 iso is bloated to 934Mb
<SIR_Taco> eagles0513875:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/12.10-release   read under 12.10 Highlights heading
<eagles0513875> thanks SIR_Taco
<SIR_Taco> they made the decision to stop cd isos in favour of dvd/usb installs (to fit more into the install images)
<eagles0513875> :) thats good
<eagles0513875> that might explain the fair bit of bloat i have on my install but then again not sure
<SIR_Taco> quite possible. Whenever I do a fresh install I usually spend a bunch of time purging a lot of software that I'll never use :)
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, I don't think of it as bloat , just necessary for todays cpus and graphics to include all those kernel modules required to run kubuntu on all the devices on the market these days
<eagles0513875> actually BluesKaj  not true read the release notes they are doing that to include more software
<BluesKaj> then what do you call bloat , eagles0513875 ?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i didn't realize that until i was pointed to the release notes and read them
<BluesKaj> poor packaging ?
<ikonia> 900 meg is "bloat" ?
<_awen> hi everybody
<spawn[dead]> do any of you guys use rekonq as your browser?
<_awen> spawn[dead]: I use Chrome
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875 I read the release notes and it looks like a compromise was made due to the consolidation with some of the alternate install's features ...seems legit to me .
<spawn57`> yeah, rekonq leaves a lot to be desired
<BluesKaj> _awen, rekonq is too buggy for normal use on my system...it's not worth the grief
<_awen> BluesKaj: you're right
<spawn57`> rekonq is always going to play catch up with chrome it seems :\
<cojack> yo guys
<_awen> hi cojack
<BluesKaj> chromium-browser is the version to use on linux , google chrome has flash and other media plugin issues
<cojack> Can someone told me who get idea to set up every document to open default by LibreOffice? (Kubuntu 12.10)
<cojack> every text docs are by default opened by libreoffice
 * cojack crying like a baby
<BluesKaj> cojack, choose a text file , the right click , choose open with , choose "other" , then in the menu choose utlities>kate , then check the "remember application...."
<cojack> BluesKaj: every mimetype? I work with many mimetypes files, do you have any solution to make it by run in kate?
<Guest1365> i sorted out my problems with shoutcast by useing firefox
<cojack> sometimes i forgot and click on the document and libreoffice starts, I should then each one change, js, php, html, css, c++, c, h, log, NO EXTENSION TOO
<BluesKaj> cojack,  let me rephrase , choose a text file , then right click on it , choose, "open with" , then choose "other" , then in the menu choose utlities>kate , then check the "remember application...."
<cojack> BluesKaj: and I will repeat my self once again, if you will know what mimetype is... Ehh each mimetype kind of plain-text are opened by default in LibreOffice, each of document like *.js, *.php have self mimetype, so If I first time opening .cpp I should do it, next time will be opened in kate, then when I first time opening *.h I should do this, it's nonsens, do you think I should remember do I change the default program to open this file?
<cojack> was great, each of those files was opened by kate as default, who change this?!
<cojack> and how to revert this?
<Guest1365> kubuntu is briliant
<BluesKaj> cojack, yes and if you follow the steps i posted the mimetype will be changed to text/kate from libre office documents
<BluesKaj> co to revert just choose open with libre office in the steps above
<BluesKaj> cojack,^
<cojack> BluesKaj: where you have other in open with?
<BluesKaj> right click on the document ."other should be at the bottom of the dialog
<cojack> dude pls, you are boring
<cojack> you don't get it
<SIR_Taco> or use System Settings -> File Associations (instead of searching for each file type)
<cojack> do you read what I worte?
<cojack> wrote*
<BluesKaj> ok , then nevermind , perhaps yoiu should go to your native languager chat so that ppl understand you
<BluesKaj> cojack,^
<BluesKaj> I have to reboot
<cojack> BluesKaj: File Associations this is what I need
<Guest1365> i cant get wifi to work but the lan cable works
<Guest1365> whts up
<cojack> SIR_Taco: there is any way to change all text type to open by Kate?
<cojack> but not one by one in this File Associations ui
<Guest1365> it keeps asking for my password on wifi
<Guest1365> nd doesnt recognise it
<Guest1365> i am with talktalk
<Guest1365> sugar kills
<SIR_Taco> cojack: not that I know of off hand
<_awen> guys, anyone from norway ?
<BluesKaj> _awen, there is a norwegian chat , I think
<BluesKaj> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<_awen> BluesKaj:  ok sorry
<BluesKaj> nothing to be sorry about _awen
<_awen> !no
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<BluesKaj> ...snow to push , BBL.
<cojack> exit
<Fuzzles272> how do i install the drivers for steam e.g. intel or amd?
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: graphics drivers?
<Fuzzles272> <SIR_Tacoyes
<Fuzzles272> <SIR_Taco Yes
<SIR_Taco> K-Menu -> Applications -> System -> Additional Drivers
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: ye but there is special optimized ones for gaming isnt there
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/882965118609963322/
<SIR_Taco> what card do you have?
<utkonos> does anyone here use pyv8 / v8 ?
<utkonos> I'm getting a segfault using pyv8
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: ] nee ATI RV710 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500/5100 Series]
<utkonos> on kubuntu 12.10
<utkonos> this is the error
<utkonos> http://paste.kde.org/622946/
<Fuzzles272> i keep getting sorry jockey when installing my amd graphics driver in additional drivers?
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: you left before I could finish... the RV710 is a 4000 series card, which has been depreciated by AMD/ATI... you need to install the legacy 12.6 catalyst drivers (I'm in the same boat with my HD3200 card in my laptop)
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: how do i do that?
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: you're on Kubuntu 12.10?
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: no 12.04
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco im trying to get steam to work but it keeps saying update open gl, but my driver is installed through addition drivers as its in there :S
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: but is it using the fglrx driver or the radeon driver?
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: the ati/amd proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: hmmm... which version?
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: how do i find out?
<heoyea_> aptitude search
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: should tell you in the Catalyst Control Center... Kmenu -> Applications -> System (should be in there somewhere)
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: ok 1 sec
<bar__> KDE is driving me crazy, I can't solve a simple problem. So in the desktop widgets with icon, i have a "chromium web browser" icon there. When I change its name to "chromium", after 0.5 sec it gets renamed back to "chromium web browser"... On live cd 12.10 it works, but when I use hdd installed kubuntu there is no way to change dekstop icon name. Uhh any ideas?
<heoyea_> change desktop layout
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco:  is it driver packaging version?
<bar__> heoyea: when I change to classic desktop folder view the fonts are rendered using ugly font (without shadow etc) and when I use new kde4 desktop, but not widget one, the icons are very small and there is no way to allign them to greed.
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: brb got my dinner
<bar__> and in the last case they are name changeable, but when I changed it to chromium, in my menu I have both "chromium" and "chromium web browser" apps
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: ok
<heoyea_> bar__: drag out a shortcut and rename it
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: im back was it the packageing version you want?
<SIR_Taco> the package version and the catalyst version don't ever match... but whatever you have and I can find out
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: my packaging version is 8.96.7-120312a-135598C-ATI
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: also, what does the command: "glxinfo | grep glx" produce? (paste it to paste.kde.org or pastebin)
<SIR_Taco> in konsole
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: http://paste.kde.org/623348/
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: ok. your current pacakge is for AMD/ATI Catalyst 12.4 ... I believe Steam needs minimum 12.6. I would download this: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/catalyst126legacyproducts.aspx   and follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_12.6
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: will steam sort all this when its fully released its a lot of hassle
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: That's a good question, I'm not sure. It sounds like they're trying to work with all parties currently involved to sort out issues like this (the Ubuntu team, Nvidia, AMD/ATI, Intel, etc.). How far that will go beyond just listing minimum requirements for drivers and such I don't know
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: ok thanks
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: I'm in the beta and trying it out... haven't had any problems with the games so far, but the client definitely needs some stability work (which is to be expected at this point) :)
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: i hope they fix it becasue trying to get the correct driver working it tells you on steam site what to do to get 12.11 castilist but havent got it working in kubuntu
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: its ment to tell me in additional drivers how to install and which driver  so im trying that way first to see if it works
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272:  if you read your link: http://steamcommunity.com/app/221410/discussions/1/882965118609963322/   under the "Hardware and Software Requirements" heading it reads: "AMD driver support - For recent cards (e.g. series 5 and above), we recommend installing the 12.11 driver. For older cards, Catalyst 12.6 supports the HD 2400 Pro card and is the latest for the 2 and 4 GPU series."
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: ok ill do the method you told me then :)
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: like i said i hope on released this is all auto haha
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco:  got to restart brb
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: i get required opengl extenstion is not supported plz update your opengl driver :S
<SIR_Taco> and your fglrx version is now 8.980?
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: how do i find out?
<SIR_Taco> in console: dpkg-query -l fglrx
<SIR_Taco> or you can use muon, or kpackagekit or whatever package manager you have to check
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: i have 2:8.960
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: which is the 12.4 version....
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: so why is it still asking to update the opengl driver :S
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Installing_via_the_command_line    (which is the section above the one I posted earlier) explains how to purge the old drivers first
<SIR_Taco> because it wants the 12.6 drivers, not the 12.4
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: so i just do each step?
<SIR_Taco> yes, and then continue into the steps I linked before, which are immediately after these on that page
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: ok ill be back soon
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: do i do the steps 4 to 8 as well before following the link before
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: for step 4 follow the "manually installing catalyst 12.6" instructions below that
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: i think i know what i missed the first time now
<SIR_Taco> I haven't tried installing it on my laptop which has an ATI/AMD 3200 HD, only my desktop which had an Nvidia 465 card
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: i have a icon in the bottom right saying amd testing use only ?
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: never seen that before
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: and i still get open gl update error message :S
<SIR_Taco> Fuzzles272: only other thing I can think of is: do you have glx-alternative-fglrx installed? and selected with: "update-alternatives --config glx" ?
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: not sure but im going to leave it to avoide breaking as i use kubuntu for every day use so ill just wait till its released and hopefully be packaged and hassle free
<Fuzzles272> SIR_Taco: thanks for all yout time and help tho :)
<mitchell_486> does anyone in here have a Zenworks 11 environment that they  manage? if so, have you found a way to get ZCM 11 Remote Viewer working properly?
<heoyea_> nope
<mitchell_486> nope, there's not ZCM evironments here or nope it'll never work for me
<mitchell_486> :(
<mitchell_486> both?
<heoyea_> sure
<Moxon> Heya!  I switched to raring ringtail and have problems with gnome applications: they freeze at random points (tested with gnucash, gramps, gnome-control-center).  is this a known issue?
<Moxon> I tried to run gnucash as root and it works without any freezing.
<Moxon> question: why do my gnome applications use the oxygen theme and how can I turn this setting of?
<simplew> yofel_: ping
#kubuntu 2012-12-11
<neo69> hi
<neo69> when I try to update I get this error "E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<neo69> 404 Not Found"
<neo69> what can I do to fix it?
<felipe__> ass
<felipe__> damn any body on?
<Guest1365>  thank you kubuntu makers i am so pleased to be free of the egunics freek
<Guest1365> eugenics
<Guest1365> i will never go back
<Guest1365> i can do verything i need to do with it
<Guest1365> i will make a donaation when i get the cash
<soee> Riddell, here?
<enelya> hi jemand da?
<duesedau> joa hier
<enelya> wie geht das denn mit dem auto scrolling in chats das man nicht immer runter scrollen muss sondern es automatisch geht..
<duesedau> du fragst sachen..nutze den IRC grad mal seit 5 min
<enelya> dachte bist vom team
<duesedau> nein,leider nicht
<enelya> jeman vom team da?
<Tm_T> !de | enelya
<ubottu> enelya: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<zJh> Hello
<zJh> Any body
<zJh> ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<testlab> hei, good afternoon from italy!
<testlab> I have a question:with the following command: "nc -l -p 4000 | while read var" I store into var a number, sent by a tcp channel.  How can I send back var+1 into the same channel?
<BluesKaj> testlab, that's a command you might get answered at #ubuntu .it's a much larger channel with a better chance for a reply
<Hydrant_> hey all
<Hydrant_> I'm trying to install kubuntu on a new lenovo laptop, and this is becoming a living nightmare (first laptop ever with EFI I have bought)
<Hydrant_> so I'm booting of a usb disk, and it just does not offer /dev/sd{a,b} as install candidates for destination drives in the installer, but I can find these disks in bash... they are there
<BluesKaj> !EFI
<BluesKaj> !info EFI
<ubottu> Package EFI does not exist in quantal
<Hydrant_> is there a reason that EFI is going to prevent the disks from being disk canadidates?
<Hydrant_> *install candidates
<Tm_T> Hydrant_: I don't see what it has to do with EFI at that point
<Hydrant_> neither do I, so what is the logic being employed to select drives for install?
<Tm_T> good question and unfortunately I don't have an answer
<Hydrant_> ubuntu 12.04 is the same, so is kubuntu 12.10... I'm attempting to install 12.04
<Hydrant_> so it's not just a  "kubuntu issue"
<DarthFrog> Hydrant_: What is being offered as install points?
<Hydrant_> DarthFrog: only the USB stick from which I booted the installer
<BluesKaj> Hydrant_, were youable to disable UEFI in the BIOS , or is it not an option ?
<Hydrant_> yes, I did
<Hydrant_> I think the issue might be the drive compat. mode, right now it's ahci... I changed it from RAID
<yofel> does parted see the drives?
<Hydrant_> just imaging a new usb stick with kubuntu 12.04 to try again
<Hydrant_> haven't tried parted
<Hydrant_> yofel: parted does see the disk
<yofel> hm, then I wonder what's wrong as ubiquity uses parted as backend I think.
<Hydrant_> I did lshw, I can see everything
<Hydrant_> some people suggest that I should try switching from ahci to IDE mode in the BIOS
<Hydrant_> I don't see how that would change anything
<yofel> me neither, if parted sees the disks then they're there. Maybe it doesn't show them in the format ubiquity expects
<Hydrant_> so random forum suggest to apt-get remove dmraid
<yofel> but looking at it again, ubiquity seems to have a lot of custom stuff for disk device management o.O
<Hydrant_> now I see the drives!
<yofel> so it works without dmraid o.O?
<Hydrant_> indeed
<yofel> well good... but please file a bug against ubiquity
<Hydrant_> is ubiquity the installer
<yofel> yes
<yofel> best to do that with 'ubuntu-bug ubiquity' from the live session
<Hydrant_> okay
<Hydrant_> what a pain
<Hydrant_> so regarding EFI... which is something I haven't kept up with or normally care about, if I disable EFI within the BIOS I should be able to go back to my 1980s ways right?
<yofel> from what I heard yes, but I don't have any EFI systems here so can't confirm it
<ElectricPrism> How likely is it that KDE will be the first DE to run on wayland?
<Hydrant_> hrrm... I get an error from ubuntu-bug "this is not an ubuntu package"
<yofel> ...
<yofel> Hydrant_: if you have a network connection, try to run 'apt-get update' and try again
<Hydrant_> yup that worked
 * Hydrant_ really doesn't like having to create accounts to report bugs
 * Hydrant_ reports far fewer bugs than he would because of this
<tsimpson> the world of spam make it necessary
<Hydrant_> okay bug filed
<Hydrant_> thx for the help
<Hydrant_> well, I get further but now I get I/O errors
<graf_dos> tucnak@freenode
<tjaart> hi
<tjaart> i cant create a partition with partition manager
<tjaart> everything is just disabled
<OerHeks> tjaart, do you have 4 primairy partitions already? that is the max
<tjaart> nope. i only have one ext4 and one swap partition on it
<OerHeks> ah, do you try to do that from a running system?
<tjaart> i also tried from a bootable cd with no luck
<OerHeks> the disk you want to alter, needs to be unmounted/not in use, try to do this with a live cd
<tjaart> i dont want to modify the partitions i want to create new ones
<tjaart> OerHeks: it sounds a little strange that I cant add a partition to a running system?
<tjaart> its free space on the drive after all
<OerHeks> try to unmout the drive in live mode in dolphin, and start partitionmanager again, that should work.
<Tm_T> tjaart: and partition manager is run with needed rights?
<OerHeks> hmm good point Tm_T
<tjaart> Tm_T: it asked me for my admin password, i also ran kdesudo manually just in case
<tjaart> i can see this in my fdisk -l output: "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted."
<OerHeks> ah, use parted instead of fdisk
<tjaart> OerHeks: is there a different ui for it? Doesnt partition manager use it already?
<OerHeks> parted needs terminal
<R33D3M33R> hello, can somebody tell if there is a way to do a minimal install from standard kubuntu 12.10 iso ...
<tjaart> OerHeks: Tm_T FYI KDE partition manager does not support editing of GPT partitions, however the gparted application does
<tjaart> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-60281.html <- people whining about it
<vitimiti> (·_·)/
<Takesh1> smith iam here
<Takesh1> Smith i am Here
<Takesh1> Smith i am Here
<lordievader> !patience | Takesh1
<ubottu> Takesh1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<Takesh1> sorry
<jordan4ibanez> Hello, I am on zorinos, i am using the nvidia beta 304 driver and am using a gtx 350
<jordan4ibanez> Every time i switch windows , the contents turn white
<jordan4ibanez> This happens with the beta 310 driver too
#kubuntu 2012-12-12
<michealPW> Is there an easy way to make a video of my desktop, to demonstrate weird graphical glitches Konsole has after I resize it? :\
<michealPW> Iunno how to really describe it with words. I guess it goes black and it fails to redraw the window properly (It's missing the file|edit menus, the scroll bar, all the text from the terminal etc.) after I resize the window in Kubuntu 12.04.1 (KDE 4.9.4)
<michealPW> gnome-terminal does not have these glitches in KDE, oddly enough, just Konsole.
<ablyss> vlc has a desktop capture
<ablyss> michealPW, ^^
<urlwolf> after the latest kde release, I lose mouse and keyboard input
<urlwolf> strange
<urlwolf> I use awesomewm, but that cannot be, I restart the wm and problem persists
<urlwolf> only happens after a while
<urlwolf> dolphin at times pegs the cpu (kdeinit, but dolphin is a subprocess)
<michealPW> So the workaround is to use konsole --notransparency
<michealPW> So then I updated the menu entry for konsole and added that. I also edited 'Default Applications' to a custom terminal konsole --notransparency. Then I added a custom .desktop file in ~/.kde/share/kde4/services/ServiceMenu/ that added another "Open terminal here" action in Dolphin. It's listen in _addition_ to the one that opens konsole but meh, I guess it's a functioning workaround for anyone with that problem.
<michealPW> Does anyone know where the original "Open terminal here" .desktop file is? I couldn't for the life of me find it.
<michealPW> There must be a cleaner way to do it than the way I did but I'm new (blush)
<CJ_> hi
<unheeding> hello CJ_
<CJ_> hi i am new to ubuntu
<unheeding> how's it treating you?
<ronnoc_> Happy 12.12.12!
<jeltsch> Hi, I have an external harddisk. Everytime I mount it, Nepomuk starts to index it. I don’t understand why.
<jeltsch> First, the KDE system settings say that Nepomuk should only index my home folder and not removable media.
<jeltsch> Second, I thought that once Nepomuk has read the harddisk, it won’t reread it, but only check for changes.
<xephexx> we got any ubuntu 12.04 users out there....
<mihu> Hi. There is one thing I cannot figure out in Kubuntu 12.10. By default, Kubuntu will restore my session upon the next login. Where can I disable that in the "System Settings"?
<tsimpson_> mihu: under Startup and Shutdown -> Session Management
<mihu> tsimpson_: Ah, found it, thank you very much.  :-)
<alumno> Hola
<CosmicB> I'm running kubuntu 12.10 with kde 4.9.4, anybody else having problems with nepomuk file indexing ?
<CosmicB> akonadictl status say's 'Akonadi Server Search Support: not available'
<alumno> Eii
<alumno_> k pasa melena
<CosmicB> I tried to fix this yesterday, got me into a LOT of problems, anything from any akonadi process using 100% cpu, so kontact not wanting to startup . ended up with about an hour of fiddling just to get me back where i started
<alumno> MELENA CAGON
<alumno_> hellow
<alumno_> hello
<alumno> Como va eso cariño
<alumno__> asi
<tsimpson_> !es | alumno__
<ubottu> alumno__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<alumno__> k sino no ai diferencia entre ambos nombres
<alumno__> !es
<isffg> can some1 tell me some really nice keyboard for ~100$
<xephexx__> I recently went to Ubuntu and left Kubuntu because I love screenlets and I hate Kubuntu's Anokondi
<isffg> can some1 tell me some really nice keyboard for ~100$
<Gwennifer> Why can't I make a new folder in /usr/share/apps/? o3o
<tsimpson_> because you don't own it, root does
<Gwennifer> Oh
<Gwennifer> How would I make a new folder there?
<tsimpson_> why do you need to?
<Gwennifer> Trying to install a theme ._.;
<tsimpson_> why not install it in your $HOME?
<Gwennifer> Iunno, I'm just following the .txt that came with it :x
<tsimpson_> ~/.kde/share/apps/desktoptheme/ is probably what you want
<Gwennifer> Oh
<Gwennifer> Thank you :o
<Gwennifer> I like how Konqueror works :3
<xephexx__> Did anybody online go to OIT
<xephexx__> I think I like ubuntu 12.04 better than 12.10 for some reason with 12.10 my computer idled at 45 degrees celcius but with 12.04 it idles at 31 degrees celcius...I don't know why
<xephexx__> could somebody give me some idea as to why
<mihu> I switched from Xfce to Kubuntu. In gnome-terminal I can switch between tabs using Alt+<Number>, ie. Alt-5 to go to the 5th tab. This is not possible by default in "Konsole". Can this be configured?
<cortexA9> hello i tried kubuntu 12.10 on nexus 7
<cortexA9> but plasma desktop doesn't work with touch.
<cortexA9> please help me
<cortexA9> how can i try plasma desktop on nexus 7
<cortexA9> i have it but touch doesn't work
<yoyo> ау
<yoyo> россия?
<yoyo> what is this?
<mime_1111> heeey ppl. any way to change the ''upper-left'' error that i get when pressing the left and up key, taht it results in a non diagonal direction
<mime_1111> thnx
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mbumgarner> has anyone compiled and installed Remmina 1.0? I could use some slight help
<mbumgarner> i get an error with the CMakeList.txt
<BluesKaj> mbumgarner, check this , http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4669215/cmake-compilation-error
<vitimiti> o/
<hickimse> hi i got lgx130 netbook http://www.umpcportal.com/products/LG/X130/ with 2gb ram and (of course) i want to use kde. so what can i do for speed it up?
<Hydrant_> hickimse: disable all the effects? disable virtuoso / nepomuk
<hickimse> i disabled efects and neopumk
<BluesKaj> hickimse, if you don't need desktop search , disable it in system settings and make akonadi server isn't enabled if you don't use kmail or kontact
<Hydrant_> are you sure you got all the effects?  There are a ton of them
<BluesKaj> make sure
<hickimse> i disabled start in boot and all efects
<BluesKaj> Hydrant_, he can disable all of them by unchecking desktop effects
<Hydrant_> BluesKaj: there are more tho
<hickimse> and when i look akonadi it says akonadi service dont work
<BluesKaj> You can disable akonadi in system settings>startup&shutdown>service manager , nepomuk search module (tied to akonadi), uncheck that.Then in session mangement , check "restore previous session" and add akonadi, nepomuk to the "applications to be excluded from sessions" text .
<BluesKaj> hickimse, ^
<Hydrant_> is there any sort of dnsmasq integration with wicd?
<Hydrant_> I need to be able to pass queries for particular TLDs to a different DNS server than whatever is on the system
<BluesKaj> Hydrant_, ethernet or wifi ?
<Hydrant_> either
<Hydrant_> I have a VPN running, and only corporate hosts should be looked up with the corporate DNS
<BluesKaj> I use dnsmasq , but I don't use a network manager
<hickimse> what other services i should uncheck? e.g. write service?
<Hydrant_> BluesKaj: you set it manually to a global DNS?
<BluesKaj> hickimse, did you uncheck  the" enable desktop effects at startup" box , in system settings>desktop effects?
<hickimse> yes
<BluesKaj> good
<BluesKaj> Hydrant_ global dns ?
<hickimse> BluesKaj Hydrant thanks for help
<BluesKaj> I use the opendns nameserver in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head and local IPs in /etc/hosts.allow , and the dnsmasq is set to localhost
<BluesKaj> Hydrant_,^
<BluesKaj> also  the /etc/network/interfaces file is set to static IP with no dhcp
<BluesKaj> same goes for /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<BluesKaj> but I don't use a wifi setup on this pc , so no network manager is needed
<Hydrant_> sounds like just a vanilla resolv.conf file
<BluesKaj> resolv.conf  has been replaced by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/
<BluesKaj> it's bit messier to deal with but the workaround does the trick
<BluesKaj> BBL , ...time to push some snow
<hellslinger> after upgrading to 4.9.4, my brightness rapidly switches back and forth between settings when I plug in power to my netbook, does anyone know anything about this?
<lordievader> Good evening
<ed32567643456> hi, what is the best free usenet client for linux (kubuntu)?
<dniMretsaM> ed32567643456: there is one that integrates with the Kontact suite. I'm totally blanking on the name, though
<dniMretsaM> ed32567643456: it's called KNode.
<heoyea_> Kwooty
<vitimiti> I've got an issue with Kopete, it seems to forget the account I added until I try to add them again, then they appear: if I try to add again a jabber account, all of the accounts I had come again. Why is this happening, and is there a way to solve it?
<bjrohan> HELP. I did the latest update today and now I have lost my muon package manager, and I can not enable wireless networking :-(
<yofel> bjrohan: as a start, open konsole and run 'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' in case something was removed
<yofel> you might need a wired network connection though if you can't use wireless
<bjrohan> I am hooked up to wired right now on the machine in question
<bjrohan> I had lost Konversation as well
<bjrohan> yofel: upon running your command it says it has 60MB to download,  hmmm
<yofel> ok, could you please pastebin you /var/log/apt/history.log? This shouldn't happen...
<yofel> bjrohan: does it want to *remove* anything?
<bjrohan> yofel: when it is done I will pastebin that as well
<yofel> ok, thanks
<bjrohan> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428258/
<bjrohan> yofel: history.log - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428259/
<yofel> thanks, I'll see if I can reproduce this later
<bjrohan> yofel:  ifconfig - http://paste.ubuntu.com/1428263/
<pawlo_231> is there any tool to configure sound blaster x-fi?
<Tygart> how do I update Qt libraries?
<Tygart> I am looking to update to 4.8.4
<ikonia> Tygart: if there are updates available from kubuntu they will be offered to you
<Tygart> ikonia: not my question
<Tygart> Thats ok I will ask devel
<ikonia> that's not a support channel
<vitimiti> I've got an issue with Kopete, it seems to forget the account I added until I try to add them again, then they appear: if I try to add again a jabber account, all of the accounts I had come again. Why is this happening, and is there a way to solve it?
<regis> with kubuntu 12.10, my Kde session hangs when the mouse cursor is touching the  border of the screen ? Any idea ?
<regis> hi
<Peace-> regis: sounds like a driver bug
<Peace-> regis: nvidia?
<regis> yes nvidia
<Peace-> regis: i suggest you to join on #kde channel but not now many guys lives in europe so i guess when in rome or berlin is 4 5pm
<Peace-> regis: you could try to change even some stuff in systemsettings
<Peace-> regis: disable blur effect for example
<Peace-> regis: disable effects to see if it's a problem of kwin
<Peace-> regis: try to use xrender instead of opengl
<regis> ok Peace tks for the quick answer, i will try
<Peace-> good luck
<cmagina> running into some issues with the new kmix in 4.10 on raring among other sound issues on one system (a second system isn't suffering any of the problems)
<cmagina> nm on my kmix issues, they were actually pa issues, ugh
<Catbuntu> hiya
<simplew> yofel: ping
<yofel> simplew: pong
<simplew> yofel: do you know about grub? im trying to change its look
<yofel> not any more than fiddling around with /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme
<yofel> I haven't bothered theming it much
<simplew> ANyone around that can help with GRUB?
<simplew> i have asked in #ubuntu, sorry
#kubuntu 2012-12-13
<abuumayra> السلام عليكم
<abuumayra> kok tidak ada yg ngobrol to
<Roey> hello, does anyone know about connecting Samsung Galaxy S3 to Kubuntu 12.10?  It isn't working here...
<Roey> via MTP I would assume
<heoyea_> try airdorid
<Roey> ok thanks
<Roey> heoyea_:  airdroid does not seem to be in the Kubuntu repositories
<heoyea_> Roey: andorid market place
<tsimpson> Roey: if you want to use MTP rather than MSC, then you'll need the (currently experimental) kio-mtp package from the Kubuntu experimental PPA https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/experimental
<datruth> how can I activate my bluetooth?
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> heoyea_, tsimpson:  I'm installing aidroid now.  THe idea of logging into the phone via wifi appeals to me.  what's the effective difference between MTP and MSC?
<tsimpson> the main advantage from my perspective, is that MTP doesn't "lock" the SD card so the apps installed to SD are still available for use
<heoyea_> Roey: wireless vs wires
<tsimpson> but MTP doesn't necessarily give you access to the entire SD card
<Roey> ok
<Roey> tsimpson:  ok so.. I just want to be able to use this as a mass storage device
<Roey> this airdroid seems to be its own almost desktop environment for the phone
<Roey> christ..
<tsimpson> yeah, airdroid is fun
<Roey> ok
<tsimpson> I just use MSC mode most of the time though
<Roey> I still want to be able to access it via dolphin
<Roey> why the fuck did they take out the mass storage option out of android 4.0
<ek> Hello, all. After digging around the internet for a while, I haven't been able to find a fix for this networking issue I'm suddenly having. So, I'm hoping someone here might know what's going on?
<tsimpson> I still have it, but I think it may be an xperia extension
<ek> I hit "cancel" when asked to setup a KWallet password and now I have no networking at all.
<ek> Wireless and wired networking was working perfectly before that. Any ideas?
<heoyea_> ek: maybe reset ur kwallet
<datruth> anyone know?
<ek> heoyea_: I'll give it a shot.
<heoyea_> datruth: think u can install blueman for bluetooth
<Roey> tsimpson, so I am trying to "download" this .zip of photos off my SD card through this Airdroid tool.. and when I unzip it I only see three photo files.
<Roey> and not, like, 345.
<tsimpson> hmm, I've never seen that before
<heoyea_> make sure to check all the photo then download as zip
<Roey> I did check all of them :P
<ek> heoyea_: There is no kdewallet.kwl file in my user's ~/.kde/share/apps directory. Perhaps I just need to set one?
<datruth> heoyea_: how can I turn on the bluetooth controller?
<heoyea_> ek: yea u can make a new 1 if u wish
<heoyea_> datruth: u gotta sync it 1st
<datruth> ?
<ek> heoyea_: Currently looking for a way to do this...
<heoyea_> datruth: on ur remote there should be a sync button then ur pc should see it
<heoyea_> datruth: assuming ur pc has bluetooth
<datruth> heoyea_: how can I turn on bluetooth on the pc?
<heoyea_> ek: think is in the kwallet options somewhere
<heoyea_> datruth: with the blueman app
<datruth> blueman doesn't start
<datruth> :(
<heoyea_> datruth: maybe ur pc dont got bluetooth
<datruth> it does
<heoyea_> datruth: try restarting it sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<datruth> same
<datruth> oh well no bluetooht for me ;/
<zer0f1ll> is SIR_Taco about?
<ek> heoyea_: I found the kwallet settings and such in "Account Details" for my user. But, there is no mention of setting a password for it.
<ek> This is driving me insane. Why would not setting an initial KWallet password turn off all my networking?!
<datruth> wow so if bluetooth is disabled in windows its disabled in ubuntu and the only way to enable it is to enable it back in windows?
<datruth> how can I enable/disable the bluetooth adapter in Ubuntu?
<datruth> err Kubuntu*
<unheeding> can anyone help me set up quassel-core and quassel-client?
<unheeding> I get an error that i cannot create a user
<zer0f1ll> unheeding: try it with 'sudo'.
<unheeding> i've tried it with sudo
<unheeding> even created a quassel user apparetly
<zer0f1ll> unheeding: is the error just one line?
<unheeding> yes
<unheeding> unable to add user:
<unheeding> i tried going on the website for special ubuntu instructions,, but i get the same error
<zer0f1ll> unheeding: what is the command which generates the error?
<unheeding> sudo quasselcore --add-user
<unheeding> it promts for the username, then password twice
<unheeding> either says "passwords don't mathch" or "Unable to add user"
<zer0f1ll> unheeding: try specifying the config dir:  quasselcore -c /var/lib/quassel --add-user
<unheeding> that'd be me
<unheeding> i had to configure it using the client
<unheeding_> good job me
<ek> Hrm. Even using the flash drive to "Try Kubuntu" it is doing the same thing. This is very strange to me.
<pafka> Maybe some of you guys are used curlftpfs and can littlebit help. curlftpfs returned Access denied: 530 why?
<cortexA9> why touch of kubuntu on nexus 7 works only for some time ?
<cortexA9> i have 4.9.80
<dex__> Hello anyone! Who know, why don't working wi-fi in kubuntu 12.04? in 12.10 - all ok, but in 12.10 don't normally work GPU driver :(  in wicd always:  validating autorization
<dex__> кстати, наши есть?
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> that makes no sense
<ikonia> you're complaining about wifi, but then referencing a GPU driver
<yofel_> cortexA9: sounds like bug 1068994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068994 in ubuntu-nexus7 "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068994
<hydron> hello every one
<hydron> I was having kubuntu installed in the entire disk, and I resized my disk letting a 26G to install debian on It, and I did It but failed to Install grub, so I ignored this step knowing that It is possible to configure the allready installed one for kubuntu, but I don't know how to make an entry for debian on It, please tell me how to do It :)
<JuJuBee> Recently my computer started misbehaving.  When I unlock my screen, sometimes the unlock dialog box where you enter password stays even after it unlocks.  I can continue working, but the dialog stays behind...?
<JuJuBee> I am forced to log out and back in to correct... a pain
<ikonia> JuJuBee: that sounds like it's worth logging a bug for
<JuJuBee> OK, wasn't sure if it was already known...
<vitimiti> (·.·)/
<JuJuBee> ikonia: not sure how to file... it isn't really an app that is running but unresponsive....
<Torch> JuJuBee: the app, afaik, is kscreenlocker
<Torch> JuJuBee: you should probably be able to kill it instead of logging out to work around the bug for now
<JuJuBee> Torch: ps aux | grep kscreenlocker returns nothing
<Torch> JuJuBee: no idea, i don't use it or work on it
<JuJuBee> Torch: thanks anyway.  Im filing using "I don't know package name"
<yofel> !grub2 | hydron: this has some information. First try to just run update-grub and see if os-prober detects debian, if not you might have to create a custom entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<ubottu> hydron: this has some information. First try to just run update-grub and see if os-prober detects debian, if not you might have to create a custom entry in /etc/grub.d/40_custom: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releas
<hydron> ok, thank you very much :)
<hydron> cool, I think It found It, I'll reboot now to see :D
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<BluesKaj> !plasama
<BluesKaj> !plasma
<AceKing> I installed 12.10 on my PC and for some reason I don't have any sound. I opened alsamixer in Konsole, and the "Master" was muted. I tried to unmute it, but it keeps jumping back to mute after about a second. Anyone know why this would be happening? Everything worked great out of the box in all prior versions of Kubuntu. Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GF108 High Definition Audio Controller
<Peace-> AceKing: mm with sudo alsamixer ?
<Peace-> AceKing: creating a new user to test?
<Peace-> AceKing: your user is in audio group ?
<AceKing> Peace-: Ok, I didn't try sudo alsamixer
<AceKing> Peace-: I am the only user
<BluesKaj> AceKing, check your kmix (speaker icon) on the left side of the panel in the system tray , make sure it isn't muted
<thelionroars> First thing I would do is go into system settings>multimedia>phonon, and check which device if preferred
<AceKing> BluesKaj: It is not muted. That was the first thing I checked
<AceKing> thelionroars: OK
<thelionroars> try changing the device order, and use test to test
<thelionroars> *for 'audio playback'
<BluesKaj> ok AceKing` open system settings>multimedia>phonon>device preference , check the options there and" test" them
<AceKing> thelionroars: OK, I went into phonon and tested both devices listed. Neither worked
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I just did and neither worked
<BluesKaj> yeah ,  I got that
<Peace-> all=> gui stuff is not the best way to test tha stuff
<Peace-> alsamixer is the best stuff you should use to test your audio problme
<Peace-> then do what you want
<BluesKaj> which audio chip is listed in alsamixer
<BluesKaj> AceKing,^
<AceKing> BluesKaj: I'm getting that now
<AceKing> BluesKaj: Realtek ALC892
<AceKing> Peace-: I opened alsamixer using sudo, and still could not unmute.
<Peace-> AceKing: what do you use to unmute ?
<AceKing> M on the keyboard
<Peace-> mm ok so this is not a good stuff to hear
<Peace-> AceKing: ok press F6
<AceKing> OK
<Peace-> AceKing:  can you select another sound card ?
<BluesKaj> AceKing, sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<AceKing> Peace-: Yes, but neither works
<Peace-> AceKing: ok select the other card
<Peace-> AceKing: screenshot please after you did that selection
<BluesKaj> ok , I'm out of this discussion ,. too m any cooks ...godd luck
<AceKing> BluesKaj: that did nothing
<AceKing> BluesKaj: it just came back to the prompt
<Peace-> AceKing: sure it did that
<BluesKaj> good AceKing it's not supposed to , if there was no outpiut then that's the correct driver...you have to reboot
<Peace-> AceKing: it was loading the intel driver
<Peace-> BluesKaj: why ?
<Peace-> sudo rmmod module is enough
<AceKing> Peace-: should I run sudo rmmod?
<BluesKaj> Peace-, because alsa doesn't always reload prperly after a modprobe
<Peace-> BluesKaj: so sudo alsa force-reload
<BluesKaj> no that doesn't always work
<Peace-> BluesKaj: well you are not a luck man then :)
<Peace-> :P
<BluesKaj> ok , you guys do your thing , I'm not going to argue ..rebooting works for sure that's been my experience
<Peace-> AceKing: sudo adduser $USER audio
<Peace-> BluesKaj: true true
<BluesKaj> Peace-, a luck man ?
<AceKing> Peace-: did it
<Peace-> AceKing: try to see if you can change anything in alsamixer
<Peace-> BluesKaj: lucly
<Peace-> uff
<Peace-> luckly man
<Peace-> AceKing: if not reboot
<AceKing> Peace-: rebooting
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I mean my experience with others audio reloading alsa , not my
<BluesKaj> 'err mine
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i knew you are right :) but before rebooting  i would try that
<Peace-> but yea sudo alsa force-reload not everytime work
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> maybe it's correct to say but yea sudo etc doen't work everytime
<BluesKaj> Peace-, yeah , that command works sometimes
<BluesKaj> it might be a pulseaudio "thing" too
<Peace-> BluesKaj: can you tell me which one is correct  ? :))
<BluesKaj> correct?
<BluesKaj> there is no way of knowing for sure
<Pei> #Trivial_para_novatos
<BluesKaj> rebooting will work for sure if you load the right driver withj modprobe , that'e what can say is correct
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i mean my sentences
<AceKing> OK, rebooted and still no sound. Went into alsamixer and tried unmuting... same thing
<Peace-> meant BluesKaj
<Peace-> AceKing:  mm try this but .. i will say that it will not work
<Peace-> AceKing: sudo pkill pulseaudio
<AceKing> Peace-: didn't work
<Peace-> AceKing: notebook ?
<AceKing> Peace-: No, PC
<Peace-> mm i will fill a bug
<AceKing> OK
<AceKing> Peace-: It's weird that everything worked fine in previous versions
<Peace-> AceKing: ah dont' think that
<BluesKaj> AceKing, install pavucontrol , then setup the inputs and outputs similar to what is listed in the phonon devices
<Peace-> with my alc861vd i had a lots of problem for several releases
<BluesKaj> !pavucontrol | AceKing
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK
<Peace-> AceKing: the last thing
<Peace-> AceKing: speaker-test on terminal
<natman> is there anyway to get the desktop effect "make desktop snow" back, used to be my previous kubuntu, using 12.10 now
<Peace-> natman: dunno maybe a driver problem , i mean video card
<Peace-> or a problem with kwin
<Peace-> natman: tried with xrender instead of opengl ?
<natman> Peace-:  is the option there for everyone else?
<AceKing> BluesKaj: OK, I installed and opened it. It shows HDMI / DisplayPort and a red x through the speaker. Dropdown menu has no other options, and can't unmute
<Peace-> BluesKaj: the problem is alsa not pulse
<AceKing> BluesKaj: My mistake, I see the red x is always there.. I can mute and unmute
<Peace-> AceKing: so it's working now ?
<AceKing> Peace-: I just went in pulse audio and fooled around with the hardware. Low and behold it is now working!
<AceKing> Peace-: BluesKaj: I want to thank you both for your help!
<Peace-> wtf this pulse bah
<Peace-> btw i did sudo pkill pulseaudio
<ikonia> tone it down please Peace-
<Peace-> :S
<Peace-> ikonia: ok bye man
<ikonia> thanks
<BluesKaj> i don't like pulseaudio much but the pavucontrol  helps als direct the audio to right outputs on some sound cards
<BluesKaj> alsa
<AceKing> BluesKaj: That definitely did the trick. Thank you again, and thanks for sticking with me
<BluesKaj> np AceKing , glad to help :)
<abuumayra> how to set up modem mobile broadband in kubuntu ? please help . matur suwun sakderenge
<ikonia> BluesKaj: does KDE actually depend on pulse audio for it's sound system ?
<BluesKaj> abuumayra, please explain your "modem mobile broadband"
<BluesKaj> ikonia, in my experience yes , lately it's become more and more the case with the latest KDEs and OSs
<BluesKaj> I can run without pulseaudio , but I have no audio on websites that use flash , ikonia
<abuumayra> advan hspa usb modem
<blueapple1> ...
<natman> does anyone have the "snow" option in desktop effects on Kubuntu 12.10?
<regis> can't see
<Linusnewb> hi all :)
<thiebaude> hey Linusnewb
<thiebaude> How do i move the bottom panel to the top?
<unheeding> click on the far right corner of the panel
<unheeding> it will open up the configuration
<unheeding> click on "Screen edge" and drag it to the top
<thiebaude> thanks, just moved from ubuntu 12.10 unheeding
<thiebaude> :)
<unheeding> welcome to awesomeness
<unheeding> make sure to turn on all the desktop effects if you have a decent computer
<thiebaude> yes it is
<thiebaude> ok i did that but after restart it was still enabled
<thiebaude> opp my bad you said turn on, i got it
<thiebaude> np
<Linusnewb> I have an USB 3g modem Zte Onda.. but problem to connect can anyone help me
<Linusnewb> I have installed usbmodeswitch proberly and have the correct vendor and target ID
<Linusnewb> but wvdial won't connect :(
<Linusnewb> I have fresh installed kubuntu12.10 from live dvd
<Linusnewb> have no one any idea?
<thiebaude> any good tutorials on kubuntu 12.10?
<heoyea_> like?
<thiebaude> configuration settings
<thiebaude> so i can get a little familiar with this desktop
<heoyea_> check youtube
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<Linusnewb> ?
<LeniLenin> whiskey wonka... hehehe
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Kottizen> Hi, how can I unlock my screen from a terminal?
<Kottizen> i.e. ssh or a script
<lordievader> Kottizen: You can use xdotool to simulate a login.
<root__> salut tous
<Kottizen> lordievader: wonderful, cheers! :)
<lordievader> Kottizen: It is wonderful indeed :)
<julian_> hi i cant get the nvidia drivers run correctly. i stuck with a resolution of 640x480.  xorg.log says this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1430509/
<julian_> so im not sure if it is a xorg.conf problem or some driver issues
<Calavera> I have Ubuntu+KDE. Should I be posting in the Ubuntu channel instead?
<Calavera> And not a single person to hear my cries.
<penguinman> doesn't really matter, since kubuntu is basically ubuntu with kde
<Calavera> Hence the question.
<penguinman> is it a kde specific issue?
<penguinman> or what seems to be the problem?
<Calavera> Not so much an issue or problem.
<Calavera> I've been looking all around on how to specifically keybind the application launchers on my launcher tray.
<Calavera> Every solution that I found requires scripting.
<penguinman> well the system tray is dynamic, so yeah it will probably require some scripting to do properly
<Calavera> So my best bet would be to have a keybinding combination that just launches the application in general then?
<penguinman> yeah, if it has a system tray icon it should simply restore it anyway on a launch command
<Calavera> Okay. I'll just RTFM some more then. Thank you for your help.
<Calavera> #kubuntu-offtopic
<Calavera> oh shi-
<tapas> ohai
<tapas> since upgrading to 12.10 my laptop doesn't go to sleep anymore automatically :(
<tapas> even though it's configured to do so in the power management setting..
<tapas> i wonder what i should look at to debug this..
<tapas> putting it to sleep manually works just fine (e.g. closing the lid)
#kubuntu 2012-12-14
<awillson> What I search under in the wiki if I want to install an updated version of a library manually? Ideally I want to see if this fixes and issue I have but don't wish to have it not tracked through Muon.
<vitimiti> o/
<Calavera> I have a question.
<TheLordOfTime> so ask it?
<Dutchman> Ask what?
<unheedingQ> hello my little kubuntus!
<TheLordOfTime> Dutchman, someone before you joined.
<TheLordOfTime> Calavera, if you have a question, just ask the question.
<Calavera> Sory
<Calavera> I was away for a minute.
<Calavera> Anyways... I'm using Firefox, and I can't seem to be able to pate the url of an image and have it upload the image directly from the internet.
<Calavera> paste
<TheLordOfTime> "upload the image directly from the internet"
<TheLordOfTime> sounds like a firefox issue, not a Kubuntu issue.
<Calavera> I'm thinking that.
<Calavera> It's just that it worked fine in Windows.
<Dutchman> Can you see the image in Firefox when you go to the URL?
<Calavera> Yes.
<Dutchman> Have you tried to right-click on it and save the image that way?
<Calavera> Yes, everything works the way it should.
<Calavera> It's just that I can't upload it directly from the site's server. I would just like to be able to upload the image directly from the internet without saving it.
<Dutchman> Upload? Are you trying to send it somewhere, or download it?
<Calavera> Yes, I'm trying to post it to a certain image board.
<Dutchman> Ahh... not sure of how that works in Firefox, I don't use it myself. It may be a setting, or might need a plug-in. Any Firefox users out here who could help?
<Dutchman> Did a quick search, Calavera, check this link: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&ved=0CEEQFjAB&url=https%3A%2F%2Faddons.mozilla.org%2Fen-us%2Ffirefox%2Faddon%2Frehost-image%2F&ei=rozKUN3nC8rjiwKWs4CADA&usg=AFQjCNG4yMSyjcrsVEJ2r8Hr5NICAM-sDg&sig2=EJHqF9qAqoGnhzX0U59rfA&bvm=bv.1355325884,d.cGE
<Calavera> Thank you for your help. I've looked everywhere for a solution, but I didn't know enough to get the results that I wanted. I'll check it out.
<Calavera> Thank you so much.
<Dutchman> It seems Firefox needs pluging to do what you need. Probably installed by default in Windows, that's why it worked for you there.
<Dutchman> You're welcome ;-)
<Calavera> You are the man.
<pete__> can you help
<pete__> my cat walked on my laptop keyboard
<pete__> and set someinn that kae
<pete__> makes the scream bigger than my moitor
<pete__> like some sort of universal zoom
<pete__> how do i fix this
<Dutchman> pete_ try pressing meta+0 (the "Windows" key plus the zero), that should reset the screen size.
<thiebaude> how do i disable start up sounds on kubuntu 12.10?
<Dutchman> thiebaude, go to System Settings > Application and System Notifications. On the first section, press the drop-down that says "Event Source".
<thiebaude> Dutchman, thanks man:)
<Dutchman> Choose the one for "KDE Workspace" and turn off the login sound.
<Dutchman> You're welcome ;-)
<thiebaude> ok
<Guest46827> with software as good as this microsofts days are numbered
<Crell> Evening folks.  I'm trying to setup mtp support on my 12.04 install.  Are there packages I need for that beyond mtp-tools and libmtp9?
<Crell> And once those are installed, do I need to restart KDE for it to be able to pick up an mtp device?  (Like my phone.)
<Guest61489> hello
<Guest61489> how i can return plasma widget ''show desktop ''
<radeon5830> hello
<radeon5830> anyone up during this hour?
<_-LC-_> Hello! Anyone actually alive in here? :-)
<thelionroars> just us zombies
<thelionroars> oh *cough*
<thelionroars> braaaaaaiiiinnnns
<_-LC-_> I went from Gnome (Ubuntu 11.04) to Kubuntu 12.04. I found it's quite BETA. Can I give you a few examples?
<thelionroars> why not
<_-LC-_> The default proggy for opening archieves (Ark) - just click on a RAR archieve: *puff*
<thelionroars> puff?
<_-LC-_> "The KDE crash handler..."
<_-LC-_> (seg fault)
<_-LC-_> Want some more?
<thelionroars> I suppose
<navlelo> does it happen with all rar archives?
<_-LC-_> The QuickLaunch widget only works with 1 row.
<_-LC-_> Yes, as far as I can tell it does.
<_-LC-_> I got 5 rows. If I move a launcher to the end: *puff*   If I drop a launcher from the menu to the QuickLauncher: *puff*
<_-LC-_> Works fine with 1 row though.
<Radeon9200SE> hello!
<_-LC-_> So if I want to add or reorder a launcher I have to set it back to 1 row and then back to 5 rows again...
<Radeon9200SE> i just switched from windows
<Radeon9200SE> having a hard time adjusting to linux
<_-LC-_> Radeon: Did you set it to double-click?
<_-LC-_> (like Windows)
<Radeon9200SE> nopes
<_-LC-_> Radeon: Because you want it that way, or because you didn't know?
<Radeon9200SE> I didn't know.
<Radeon9200SE> I just installed kubuntu a few hours ago.
<_-LC-_> Radeon: Open the menu - settings->settings
<Radeon9200SE> Okay.
<thelionroars> If you mention what you are having trouble with Radeon9200SE, someone in the channel may be able to help
<_-LC-_> Under HARDWARE->Input Devices
<Radeon9200SE> Okay
<_-LC-_> Then click on "Mouse" and select "Double click to open files" followed by "apply".
<Radeon9200SE> Gotcha
<Radeon9200SE> Thanks
<_-LC-_> Should feel much better now. ;-)
<Radeon9200SE> ^^
<Radeon9200SE> This is the first time using IRC too.
<_-LC-_> thelionroars: Did you fall asleep?
<Radeon9200SE> I've been using MSN for my entire life.
<_-LC-_> Radeon: What client are you using?
<Radeon9200SE> Quassel
<_-LC-_> OK
<_-LC-_> Well, MSN is dying anyhow. Microsoft pushes everything to Skype now...
<Radeon9200SE> Yea, I've read about that.
<_-LC-_> When they're finished, they will probably break it for Apple and Linux users - as usual.
<_-LC-_> So far Skype4 works well under Linux. ;-)
<Radeon9200SE> I'm having a bit of trouble getting that installed.
<_-LC-_> Skype4?
<Radeon9200SE> Yeah
<thelionroars> _-LC-_: I am still here
<Radeon9200SE> I downloaded the Ubuntu 12.04
<Radeon9200SE> one
<_-LC-_> thelionroars: Did you checkout the bugs?
<Radeon9200SE> Nope.
<_-LC-_> http://www.noobslab.com/2012/06/install-skype-40-in-ubuntulinux-mint.html
<thelionroars> I'm on 12.10 and don't have a 12.04 install
<thelionroars> I didn't quite understand what behaviour 'puff' is referring to
<_-LC-_> thelionroars: And Ark works with rar archieves there? Doubt it.
<_-LC-_> thelionroars: Segmentation fault == application crash
<thelionroars> with archives, I have always right clicked and used 'extract'
<thelionroars> Its difficult for me to suggest anything until you tell me what 'puff' actually means
<thelionroars> does it disappear?
<monkeyjuice> poof might be a better wood ;)
<monkeyjuice> word lol ack
<thelionroars> didn't get any of that monkeyjuice
<monkeyjuice> n/m
<_-LC-_> thelionroars: The KDE crash handler pops up.
<thelionroars> strange!
<_-LC-_> thelionroars: Extract to works. But you don't get to see the archieves contents that way...
<thelionroars> on 12.10 if I click it, I do get to see the contents
<thelionroars> not right clicking though
<_-LC-_> 64-bit?
<thelionroars> yes 64 bit
<_-LC-_> Me too.
<thelionroars> are you fully updated
<_-LC-_> Yep.
<_-LC-_> They are "solid" archieve, but more rar archieves are...
<_-LC-_> Hmm... it seems to work with small archieves.
<_-LC-_> Crashes with a bigger (300MB, houndreds of files) archieve though. With all of them.
<thelionroars> how much memory does your system have
<_-LC-_> 8 GB
<_-LC-_> Can't be that - I can unrar them to ramfs. ;-)
<_-LC-_> Try creating an archieve of /usr like:    "rar a -s -m5 -md4096 -ep1 -ol -ow -r /tmp/testarc.rar /usr"
<_-LC-_> That should do.
<navlelo> _-LC-_: It sounds more like an Ark problem than a Kubuntu problem... you could try to attach a debugger and paste the stacktrace in #kde
<thelionroars> I would go to launchpad.net and file a bug report
<_-LC-_> navlelo: Would have to install debug symbols and such...
<_-LC-_> Did you try QuickLaunch with more than 1 row?
<navlelo> _-LC-_: Is the widget in a panel, or directly on the desktop?
<_-LC-_> Panel
<_-LC-_> Try 5 rows.. Then add a few applications via drag and drop - and if you still can, try shifting them around.
<navlelo> _-LC-_: Ok, Ive tried both dragging and dropping and shifting them around with 5 rows... It works fine for me
<_-LC-_> ???
<_-LC-_> *Sheesh* 64-bit too?
<navlelo> yep
<_-LC-_> 12.04
<navlelo> yess
<heoyea> .
<_-LC-_> rar a -s -m5 -md4096 -ep1 -ol -ow -r /tmp/testarc.rar /usr
<_-LC-_> is finishing here, let's see if that is enough for a crash...
<sandsmark> so, how do I do the actual upgrade after adding the PPA?: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.9.90
<_-LC-_> sandsmark: sudo apt-get update
<sandsmark> did that
<sandsmark> but dist-upgrade doesn't want to upgrade anything
<sandsmark> do I need to pin something, or?
<_-LC-_> Oh, you want to do a DIST update?
<sandsmark> or just upgrade
<sandsmark> upgrade doesn't do anything either
<_-LC-_> It doesn't install any packages?
<sandsmark> nope
<sandsmark> neither does aptitude full-upgrade
<_-LC-_> In your package manager (GUI) there should be an option reading "Pre-release updates" under "Updates" you should check that.
<sandsmark> ah, I need to use gui
<_-LC-_> navelo:       rar a -s -m5 -md4096 -ep1 -ol -ow -r /tmp/testarc.rar /usr        does it for me.
<_-LC-_> navelo: The resulting archieve is about 1 GB (takes a while) and crashes Ark if clicking on it.
<sandsmark> hm, that gave me all kinds of other uprgades, but nothing KDE-related
<_-LC-_> sandsmark: Do the versions even show up in the GUI?
<sandsmark> ah, wtf
<sandsmark> they have new names and stuff
<sandsmark> kdebase-workspace instead of kde-workspace
<sandsmark> packaging fluke?
<navlelo> _-LC-_: soz, I dont have the time to check that right now
<_-LC-_> navlelo: Sure, do it some other time...
<heoyea> fresh install
<_-LC-_> sandsmark: Maybe so you can install both versions, but I'm guessing on this.
<sandsmark> hmm
<sandsmark> the packages seem empty
<sandsmark> kdebase-workspace-bin only contains two files; copyright and the changelog
<_-LC-_> Hmmm....
<_-LC-_> and  kde-workspace shows which version?
<sandsmark> are the packages tested?
<sandsmark> 4:4.9.90-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1
<sandsmark> hmm
<tsimpson> it's kde-workspace-bin not kdebase-workspace-bin
<tsimpson> the latter is a transitional package
<_-LC-_> Right click?
<sandsmark> wait, wtf
<sandsmark> tsimpson: ah
<sandsmark> uh, I already have 4.9.90 installed
<_-LC-_> :-)
<sandsmark> ... I just don't remember installing it
<_-LC-_> *lol*
<_-LC-_> Can't be that buggy then.
<sandsmark> well, *I'm* buggy :p
<_-LC-_> Need to fetch myself some food. That's for your help! C'ya fellas...
<abuumayra> hello everybody
<monkeyjuice> hello abuumayra
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<abuumayra> هل أحد منكم يتحدث بالعربية ؟
<BluesKaj> !ar
<ubottu> La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<BluesKaj> !ab
<BluesKaj> !ac
<BluesKaj> !arabic | abuumayra
<ubottu> abuumayra: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<abuumayra> thank you
<m477> I want to have possibility opening terminal with current path, when right click->'open with terminal', do you know how to do that?
<BluesKaj> m477, depends on your current path
<m477> BluesKaj: I didnt precise, right click in window manager
<BluesKaj> m477, sorry , I don't understand ..just tell us what you are trying to do
<m477> file manager*
<BluesKaj> the terminal prompt is by default in the home direcrory , m477
<m477> for example I have opened  kde file manager window in directory /home/a, and I want to have possibility to instant open terminal with that path by click right button on background and typing option 'open with terminal' or something like that
<BluesKaj> or dolphin /home/yourusername
<BluesKaj> read my post above about the default path in the terminal
<m477> eh
<m477> it is not my point
<BluesKaj> then I don't understand you
<max_> а по русски здесь кто нибудь говорит?
<BluesKaj> just open terminal ,mt's path is ~/ or your home directory
<m477> BluesKaj: ok I just found out that it is already by default, right click-action-open here terminal...
<BluesKaj> m477, yes, that's what I've been trying to tell you
<m477> I didnt understand you as well :)
<BluesKaj> the terminal prompt is by default in the home direcrory]
<m477> so?
<BluesKaj> I can't get much clearer than that
<BluesKaj> or use the polish chat
<m477> option "right click-action-open here terminal" sets current path of window automatically
<BluesKaj> if you open it in that directory
<BluesKaj> so now you know
<m477> I am talking about that all the time
<BluesKaj> m477, all you needed to do was open a terminal using ":actions" and the terminal prompt will show the path
<m477> I hadnt been aware that it is by default
<humberto_> Hi all
<humberto_> I would like some help from you regarding DNS resolution.
<humberto_> Someone already disabled ipv6 queries (yyyy records)?
<BluesKaj> humberto_, in what manner , and what is your network environment ?
<humberto_> In different environments.
<humberto_> This occurs even as a simple client with direct connection to the internet.
<humberto_> For example
<humberto_> I have a bind9 server running in 127.0.0.1
<humberto_> In one terminal a can sniff my dns queries:
<humberto_> tcpdump -i lo udp port 53 -n
<humberto_> In other terminal:
<humberto_> lynx www.caixa.gov.br
<humberto_> This site has no ipv6 mapping.
<humberto_> But, i can see many AAAA dns requests
<humberto_> I disabled the ipv6.
<humberto_> Disabled in grub
<humberto_> But the problem persists.
<humberto_> But, the system insists with ipv6 resolving.
<humberto_> How to disable this type of query.
<humberto_> How to force requests "ipv4" before "ipv6"?
<humberto_> I've tried several tips on the internet but did not work.
<BluesKaj> humberto_, sorry , I have no experience with ipv6 blocking
<tsimpson> humberto_: did you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 ?
<humberto_> Thanks to response... i tried this link too
<humberto_> I can disable ipv6
<BluesKaj> humberto_, I see you joined #ubuntu , there are alot more ppl there with fairly advanced networking experience , perhaps you could explain your situation as you described here to them
<humberto_> I will try in #ubuntu too
<humberto_> My problem is only with client dns requests
<humberto_> I saw many questions about this on the internet, but many still have the problem.
<adamkex> Hey, I'm trying the kubuntu 12.10 live cd out. The left sound channel is mute. The center and right channels work.
<BluesKaj> adamkex, kmix is probly setup for stereo not center cha nd surround
<BluesKaj> err center channelk and surround
<BluesKaj> also check alsamixer in the terminal , speaker controls
<adamkex> BluesKaj: I'm in the Phonon settings, and I can test the right and the left channel. The left one is mute. I also tried playing a youtube video and the left one was still mute
<BluesKaj> adamkex, open alsamixer in the terminal and check the speaker outputs since it appears you have a 5.1 or greater surround setup
<adamkex> BluesKaj: It's open
<BluesKaj> phonoin isn';t the place to test a surround system , it's mainly to for testing the drivers to make sure they work
<BluesKaj> do you see speaker output controls ?
<adamkex> BluesKaj: Yup. Only the mics and the Line and the S/PDIF is muted
<BluesKaj> adamkex, hit the F5 key to shaow all controls
<BluesKaj> show
<adamkex> BluesKaj: capture and the microphones are muted
<BluesKaj> adamkex, use the L&R arrow keys to navigate
<adamkex> BluesKaj: Yeah. All the different Mics are muted
<BluesKaj> what about speaker controls , is your system analog or spdif digital out?
<adamkex> BluesKaj: It's a 3.5 standard socket so I guess it's analog
<adamkex> BluesKaj: My usb headset is working fine
<adamkex> It's only the left channel. Center and Right is working
<BluesKaj> adamkex, which soundc ard
<BluesKaj> 3.5 ?
<BluesKaj> if the speakers are connected to the soundcard , means it's an analog setup
<adamkex> BluesKaj: Asus P8P67 LE REV B3, yes I think it's analog
<adamkex> I'm using 3.5mm
<BluesKaj> some ppl use a the digital cox or toslink out to an audio amplifier that can decode the digital signals
<BluesKaj> coax
<adamkex> I can connect it to my phone
<adamkex> or mp3 player
<adamkex> I really have no clue why the left side isn't working
<BluesKaj> adamkex, run sudo aplay -l , and post the first "Card 0 " string
<BluesKaj> we need to know which driver to use
<adamkex> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.com/ZWyHUu7g
<adamkex> BluesKaj: I can see it trying to play sounds in kmix when I tell it to use the left speaker
<BluesKaj> adamkex, run , sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel  , there will be no result if the sound module/driver loads properly , then open phonon and check "Audio Hardware Setup" , if it's available , if not install pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> adamkex, then you will have to reboot
<adamkex> BluesKaj: I'm using a live cd, loading a module shouldn't make me reboot
<BluesKaj> oops , sorry I forgot
<BluesKaj> well, if you install the OS , then you'll know what to check
<adamkex> BluesKaj: alright, I might to try to install the OS later and hope the sound works properly
<adamkex> if not I might have to use a different distro
<BluesKaj> adamkex, you could try , sudo alsa force-reload
<BluesKaj> adamkex, that's your choice , but I don't think you'll find much difference in the audio setups
<adamkex> BluesKaj: different kernel configs, slightly different configs
<adamkex> different versions of software
<BluesKaj> well, not much differnt in real terms , or software , but have fun
<adamkex> I used Gentoo over a year ago and I think it worked then
<adamkex> This has to be some sort of bug, doesn't make sense that only one channel doesn't work
<adamkex> BluesKaj: anyhow, thanks >(
<adamkex> :)
<BluesKaj> you can't expect perfection on a live cd, ada
<MarcusSensei> hi, can you help me? i would like to compile phonon-vlc and/or amarok from git and i get this message http://pastebin.com/GhrVTUAt I1m using raring. Do you know what package should i install?
<deffrag> Hello! I'm using Kubuntu 12.04 running KDE 4.9.3. I've two accounts in KDE, one primary other as guest. I'm currently logged into second account as my primary account after inputting password is immediately coming back to login screen without any errors. I'm not sure how to fix it without resetting KDE/deleting .kde as I don't have old working .kde backup
<deffrag> How can I fix the issue please? The issue came after resuming from sleep, was reading a pdf file and suddenly screen got blank not taking any inputs that only restart was an option.
<simplew> sometimes when running dolphin as root it fails to run applications from it, for example when double clicking in a text file i get this message: KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kwrite', can anyone help?
<simplew> yofel: any hint?
<yofel> simplew: not really as I never do that
<ikonia> simplew: how are you launching it as root
<simplew> yofel: who can fix this? can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-baseapps/+bug/1085405   this appears to be a problem caused by inotify dolphin patches
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1085405 in kde-baseapps (Ubuntu) "dolphin fails to run applications as root" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> simplew: I know nothing about our inotify implementation except that it usually works
<ikonia> simplew: how are you launching it as root
<simplew> ikonia: kdesudo
<simplew> or you can su -   and run it from there, its the same
<ikonia> interesting
<ikonia> I wondered how it was passing it through
<ikonia> simplew: that's not the same
<ikonia> that's why I was asking
<simplew> i dont know kdesudo very well, but the issue is about calling dbus
<ikonia> simplew: yes, but I was wondering if it was passing the information through a series of files, and the permissions where causing the problem
<ikonia> simplew: the first time you got this problem, do you use kdesudo or su -
<simplew> kdesudo
<ikonia> that's one theory out the window
<simplew> but it also happens with su - of if you instead use dolphin.desktop and add a line to enable X-KDE-SubstituteUID
<simplew> ikonia: that will be the same as using kdesudo
<ikonia> it's not the same
<ikonia> su -, I'm not interested in
<ikonia> I was interested if it occured use kdesudo
<simplew> ikonia: its not about how it calls dbus, if your a developer and are interested in providing some fix i think would better for you to look to the bug report i said
<ikonia> I'm not a KDE developer, I was just intereted
<simplew> ...
<yofel> simplew: I can tell you that it has nothing to do with inotify
<yofel> I get those warnings here too, and it works
<simplew> yofel: interesting, i need to look better
<yofel> which of course doesn't help with debugging at all -.-
<simplew> yofel: indeed...
<simplew> yofel: the only way to have it wokring is to logout...
<yofel> er, wait, you mean it stops working at some point and only works again after you log out?
<simplew> yes
<yofel> okaaaayyy....
<simplew> yofel: that sued to happen when a distro didnt set xhost for local or the user
<simplew> yofel: but since in ubuntu that is set, theres no way to have it working without logout
<simplew> yofel: did you ever tried setting encrypted password for grub2?
<yofel> no, that's possible?
<simplew> yofel: appears so
 * yofel wonders what it's supposed to be useful for
<yofel> for password protection I either use the BIOS password and/or encrypted LVM if I really want it protected
<ikonia> yofel: probably one of the most pointless options in grub
<yofel> agreed
<laubosslink> hello, somebody could help me ? i've 2 keyboard, and i would like make different layout
<hydron> what will hapend if I make a script executed every day at midnight using the command "at", and one day my machine was down at that time ?
<laubosslink> lol
<laubosslink> nobody ??
<harshn> ?
<laubosslink> "somebody could help me ? i've 2 keyboard, and i would like make different layout"
<saad_> sdd
<saad_> hello
<Radeon9200SE> hello!
<ernesto_> a
<SIR_Taco> b
<humberto> Has anyone experienced this?
<humberto> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/216827
<Guest11880> Hallo
<Guest11880> Jemand da der mir helfen kann?
<Radeon9200SE> hello
#kubuntu 2012-12-15
<Linusnewb> hi does anyone know why my usb broadband modem not works in networkmanager? :)
<Linusnewb> no one?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  which package contains the  plasma taskmanager widget?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ctw> Hi -- I just did a dist-upgrade and am getting the following error message: "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.5.0-21-generic (x86_64)"
<ctw> the install doesn't finish because of it
<ctw> and I'm worried about rebooting given that it's a kernel issue
<ctw> does anyone here have an idea how to fix this?
<phoenix_firebrd> ctw: hi
<stiltzkin> Hey guys. Anyone good with fglrx? Apparently something broke and now I have no GUI, my Kubuntu box only boots to a terminal.
<stiltzkin> I'll grab some pastes in a second if someone knows what I'm talking about
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: hi
<stiltzkin> Heya
<stiltzkin> Here's a paste of what I think the relevant portion in kern.log is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1441008/
<stiltzkin> Just for completeness, uname -a: Linux luna 3.5.0-18-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 19 10:26:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<stiltzkin> Any help appreciated.
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: from where did you install the driver?
<stiltzkin> Using jockey, the normal way
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: could you paste the xorg.0.log
<stiltzkin> This did not start happening after I installed the driver (this installation is quite old), I believe it started after a kernel update or something
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: ok, to see whats wrong, i have to see the xorg.0.log file
<stiltzkin> Sure, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1441030/
<stiltzkin> Looks like a segfault at the end there
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: did you check if this is happening only when you cold boot your system?
<stiltzkin> Yes, it happens on reboots as well
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: can you check if there is a xorg.conf file in /etc/X11/ ?
<stiltzkin> Yes, there is...would you like that as well?
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: no
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: did you install any drivers from the website directly before?
<stiltzkin> nope, only the regular ATI driver from the jockey installer
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: what is your graphics card model\
<stiltzkin> lspci says: VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650]
<OerHeks> stiltzkin, sounds like you installed an ATI driver manually ?
<stiltzkin> Well if "manually" means clicking "install driver" in the Additional Drivers dialog, then I suppose, yes
<stiltzkin> it's certainly not nouveau
<stiltzkin> I think I may just need to reinstall at this point...something broke midway through an upgrade and this is probably just the result I have to deal with.
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: ya try reinstalling the driver
<stiltzkin> no I mean the whole operating system, I don't think I can just reinstall the driver
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: why not?
<SIR_Taco> stiltzkin: the 4xxx series have been moved to legacy by AMD/ATI, the newest AMD/ATI Catalyst driver you can install is 12.6
<stiltzkin> can I do that with just cli?
<stiltzkin> I tried "jockey-text" but it shows nothing available now
<SIR_Taco> stiltzkin: 64-bit of or 32-bit?
<stiltzkin> 64
<SIR_Taco> stiltzkin: you'll need the following files:  fglrx_8.980-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb  fglrx-amdcccle_8.980-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<SIR_Taco> if anyone knows how to force install those instead of the current, it would help
<stiltzkin> I'm wgetting the installation package manually, maybe this will work
<stiltzkin> ah ok let me try those first, thanks
<stiltzkin> They conflict with a virtual package which I can't remove, "fglrx-control"
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: sudo dpkg -i --force <package name>
<stiltzkin> hmmmmm using the --force option has killed my whole system before
<stiltzkin> I mean granted it's pretty dead now but still lol
<stiltzkin> trying --reinstall first
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: if reinstall doesnt help , uninstall the driver and force install the drivers that SIR_Taco told
<SIR_Taco> phoenix_firebrd: forgot about that one
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: i couldn't find anything fglrx-control, it must be inside the fglrx package
<SIR_Taco> phoenix_firebrd: it's in the amdccle package if I remember correctly
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: right, so it must be uninstalled
<SIR_Taco> fgrlx-amdccle package I should say
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: ya
<SIR_Taco> unfortunately the 2xxx, 3xxx and 4xxx series AMD/ATI cards have been depreciated by AMD/ATI. 12.6 Catalyst will be the last driver update (with the exception of security updates)
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: when was this 4 series released?
<SIR_Taco> phoenix_firebrd: I think the 4xxx series started around 2008-ish
<SIR_Taco> but the laptop I bought around then had a HD 3200
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: in that case I wonder why they marked it as a legacy
<SIR_Taco> phoenix_firebrd: That's a good question... I read a release report a while back and it said something along the lines of: "the now legacy cards have been optimized to their full potential. The newer drivers offer no new features/benifits"
<SIR_Taco> which is all fine and dandy.... until a kernel change breaks it
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: right
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: if not for gaming, the open drivers are fine now
<stiltzkin> Hey, I'm back, sorry about that...
<stiltzkin> Reinstalling seems to have worked, it did the dkms stuff
<stiltzkin> let me try rebooting now
<SIR_Taco> phoenix_firebrd: yea, the radeon drivers are fine for my laptop, don't do much other than work on it anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: The only thing that is stoping me from using the open driver is the vdpau acceleration for the flash videos
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: for the hd videos
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: mine is a p4 processor so the gp has to compensate for it
<stiltzkin> Hm. Still fails. Let's try this again. Maybe I should remove all of these fglrx packages and just try using the .zip from AMD's website?
<SIR_Taco> phoenix_firebrd: haven't used the vdpau drivers, never had a problem.
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: remove all fglrx packages and try install the package that SIR_Taco told you
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: in that case you must be using a new processor
<stiltzkin> doing apt-get purge fglrx*
<SIR_Taco> phoenix_firebrd: it's an AMD Phenom II X4
<phoenix_firebrd> SIR_Taco: it should handle the flash videos nicely, my cpu jumps to 70% when seeing flah videos without vdpau
<stiltzkin> I'm looking for the .debs
<stiltzkin> oh, you mean build these from the installer
<stiltzkin> Building the .debs failed, gonna try just using the normal installer
<jay__> good morning people from scotland
<stiltzkin> Nope, building the driver failed. Great.
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: get the drivers from the repository
<stiltzkin> how? I googled for those package names and can't find them anywhere
<stiltzkin> I don't think the version matches the fglrx package in the repos either
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<stiltzkin> ah ok thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: read this sub topic 3. Installing upstream drivers directly from AMD's website
<SIR_Taco> just remember 12.6 is it
<stiltzkin> should I try building for "Ubuntu/precise" even though I'm really running "Ubuntu/quantal"
<SIR_Taco> stiltzkin: it *should* still work
<stiltzkin> well this is what I just did, it doesn't :(
<SIR_Taco> stiltzkin: do you get errors?
<stiltzkin> Yeah, hang on I'll put up a paste
<stiltzkin> hang on, the output isn't saving to a file properly
<stiltzkin> OK here's the full output. This is with the latest version from AMD's website (which is 8.97 I believe): http://paste.ubuntu.com/1441102/
<stiltzkin> I see I'm missing dependencies, give me a sec
<SIR_Taco> stiltzkin: possibly try build-dep for fgrlx?
<stiltzkin> see the thing is, if I try to do "apt-get install debhelper dh-modaliases execstack" all of those packages are already installed and up to date
<SIR_Taco> stiltzkin:  sudo apt-get build-dep fglrx (then try the manual way)
<stiltzkin> OK.
<stiltzkin> Same errors :/
<stiltzkin> Maybe it's just time to back up my data and start fresh. Kinda sucks because I'll have to set up LVM and some configuration stuff again, but...this is just annoying at this point haha. I appreciate the help with it though.
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: the deps are installed?
<stiltzkin> yeah
<stiltzkin> and it still fails
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: what is the version of the installed debhelper?
<stiltzkin> looks like...9.20120608ubuntu1
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: have you installed the build-essentials package?
<stiltzkin> yup
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: are you installing the driver from amd's website
<stiltzkin> yep, downloaded the zip manually
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: do you like to try the open drivers?
<stiltzkin> nope, I have to have AMD's drivers :/
<stiltzkin> that's why I'm saying I'll probably need to reinstall
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: it seems a reinstall may not do good, you can try your luck
<stiltzkin> I mean it's worked fine for me in the past
<stiltzkin> the only reason it's broken is because the upgrade utility just decided to crash on me in the middle of an upgrade
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: its the kernel update , may be. do you have the old kernel still
<stiltzkin> yeah, and I've tried booting the older kernels, they don't help :/
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: how are you compiling the source from the website
<stiltzkin> well I've tried both the regular way (just running the .run installer) and with --buildpkg
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: good luck with your reinstall
<stiltzkin> hahaha thanks, and I really do appreciate the help...disappointing I know
<stiltzkin> won't be the first time :)
<thelionroars> if someone has a default (or close enough) version of /etc/default/grub, would they be willing to pastebin it for me? I'm unable to update grub atm and can't work out why its not parsing
<phoenix_firebrd> stiltzkin: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> thelionroars: what do you mean b default?
<thelionroars> as in you haven't done any self-configuration of it
<thelionroars> I think otherwise it is fairly standard
<phoenix_firebrd> thelionroars: http://paste.kde.org/625610/
<thelionroars> thanks, someone on #grub was able to locate the problem though
<thelionroars> I had changed from ASCII to UTF-8
<phoenix_firebrd> thelionroars: ok
<neha_> I can't enable monitor mode on my BCM43XX wifi card
<neha_> I read somewhere that Broadcom does not support monitor mode
<neha_> any workaround?
<erdem> hey  turk  varmı  =)))
<SteigeJo> test
<monkeyjuice> test complete
<ironfroggy> I have a machine that locked up and was hard rebooted. now, we can't login. failsafe login just flickers and goes back to the KDM login.
<ironfroggy> I don't know how to get to any state that I can diagnose this. any suggestions?
<rork> ironfroggy: try renaming your ~/.kde directory, this will set back kde to the defaults which might enable you to login again. This will also move some settings/data which you can retrieve from the renamed directory later
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<foormea> hello! any suggestions to stream videos with a tablet? i've got movie files on a server, i've got a tablet, i wanna watch movies on the tablet withotu copying the movie files beforehand
<ironfroggy> rork: trying, if i could get into the machine in the first place
<ironfroggy> building a boot DVD now so i can do so
<rork> ironfroggy: alt+shift+1 from KDM should bring you to a tty (commandline interface) where you should be able to login and use the commandline to move the directory
<BluesKaj> foormea, you might try VLC it has pretty good streaming capabilitiies, not sure about tablets though
<foormea> BluesKaj: just tried but it's not doing what i want. well. streaming itself is not what i want, i want to pick/control all from the tablet. another app, "vlc stream&convert", lets you do that but it crashes on my tablet
<foormea> but thanks anyway for the suggestoin
<foormea> i'm reading online about using simple samba shares
<foormea> mhhhhh i'll look into nfsfs maybe. i wanted to try with sshfs, but the sshfs app is not free on android
<rork> ironfroggy: sorry, CTRL+ALT+F1, CTRL+ALT+F7 will bring you back to KDM
<foormea> nfsfs... nfs :) sorry
<BluesKaj> foormea, ssh won't work ..it encrypts the data , then decrypts it , and samba isn't for streaming , it will copy to your tablet
<BluesKaj> !streaming
<BluesKaj> !info streaming
<ubottu> Package streaming does not exist in quantal
<BluesKaj> hmm
<foormea> mh
<foormea> oh well
<BluesKaj> foormea, the save convert option in vlc isn't really fro streaming ..hang on
<foormea> no i'm tlaking about the android app
<BluesKaj> ok
<foormea> i just got a nexus7
<foormea> trying to find a use for it
<BluesKaj> do you have vlc on the server , pushing rather than pulling usually works best
<foormea> well the idea is that i wanna pull -- i wanna watch movies in bed, away from my computer
<foormea> that's why i was thinking about mounting a ssh/samba/nfs share onto the tablet, then accessing it with a regular video player
<yofel> at lest the quantal kernel for the n7 doesn't have nfs or cifs support, I hope that they'll fix that in raring
<yofel> sshfs works fine
<BluesKaj> yofel, for video streaming ?
<yofel> I haven't tried that... but I guess you can spare one of the 4 CPU cores on SSH
<yofel> s/spare/spend/
<foormea> yofel: you mean, mounting a ssh share with sshfs on the n7 and reading video file with a video player works fine?
<yofel> I tried to read mp3's from sshfs which worked fine - video decoding I don't know
<foormea> ok. sshfs, you had to buy?
<yofel> ah on android? haven't tried it there
<foormea> mh? what do you mean then?
<foormea> computer to computer using sshfs?
<yofel> nexus7 running ubuntu using sshfs - that's experimental though
<foormea> nexus7 running ubuntu!!??
<yofel> foormea: on android ES file explorer using sftp seems to work - but it's starving on network bandwidth here
<foormea> WOW
<foormea> okay now i think a tablet becomes interesting
<foormea> i was reading about custom 'mods' for android and such
<foormea> was about to root my tablet and trey cyanogenmod
<foormea> but if i can install ubuntu... :D
<yofel> well, it ~works~, but bug 1068994 is the reason I put android on it again for now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068994 in ubuntu-nexus7 "button1 gets stuck after a while" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068994
<foormea> wow
<foormea> does it run well? is it well adapted to the tablet?!
<foormea> i must say i'm impressed
<foormea> pardon my ignorance, but i'm not 100% sure i understand what rooting means. if rooting means being able to run things as su, why do you need rooting to install another OS since you're gonna be wiping the whole OS?!
<foormea> yofel: did you use it with 12.10 or 13.04?
<yofel> 12.10, which was too buggy - haven't tried a current verison of 13.04 yet
<simplew> yofel: prung
<yofel> hm?
<simplew> yofel: i have reported a bug but seams it wasnt reported to the correct application, is possible to move the bug report to the correct application in launchpad?
<simplew> yofel: i have reported this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/1090601  to grub, but seams the correct package is grub2
<yofel> There's a down arrow beside the package name whichs opens an UI for that or use the yellow edit button beside the package name
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1090601 in grub (Ubuntu) "setting grub with encrypted password fails if set in 40_custom" [Undecided,New]
<BluesKaj> wonder if the 13.04 AMD 64 daily build is still broken for my pc , haven't received any positive response to the bug I filed about it
<simplew> yofel: ah yes i see it :)
<yofel> hm, there's no ajax UI for the package name, so nvm the second part
<simplew> yofel: ajax ui?
<yofel> simplew: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajax_%28programming%29
<simplew> hum
<yofel> the yellow edit buttons and the green edit links on Launchpad are implemented using AJAX
<simplew> i have choosed the package grub2 and clicked in save button, but now when i enter in grub2 in launchpad i dont see there this new bug report
<yofel> simplew: it should've been assigned to grub-pc
<yofel> hm
<yofel> or maybe not
<yofel> grub2 after all
<yofel> simplew: shows up fine here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0
<simplew> yes was needed to change the order ot importance, ok
<ubuntu> hello all
<Guest23717> how we they ?
<edmund> Hi. I've installed Jubuntu 12.10 recently. I deleted the /home/edmund/Music and Videos directories and replaced with symbolic links to folders on another hard drive (ln -s /media/drivename/Music /home/edmund/Music). It seems to work perfectly fine, and as I've always used in Ubuntu in the past. But when I restart, the icons are different, and when I double click it says Idon't have permission to the file. I tired going to
<edmund>  the drive directly to mount it, then when I click the links it gives me a choice of a program to open it with...
<edmund> I can delete and create the symbolic links again, but the same happends when I reboot... Any suggestions?...
<edmund> Kubuntu*
<simplew> anyone knows what the ktorrent ID, how ktorrent appears to other torrent clients?
<BluesKaj> edmund, is the other drive on a remote network or local ?
<edmund> local
<edmund> first when I create the link, I can use it just as it it's a folder, as you'd expect a symbolic libnk to, afterwards it's like this screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/is9fj.png?1
<BluesKaj> edmund, first of all ,why the symbolic link , whynot ssh , samba or nfs ?
<edmund> BlueKaj, I don't understand why I'd do those, I simply want to have a link to the folders on that drive from within my home directory. I've always use a smbolic link on ubuntu, and it's always worked....
<edmund> it's a local drive
<BluesKaj> is it an outboard drive on that pc or is it a networked drive, edmund?
<edmund> it's simply an internal drive, plugged in to ide
<yofel> simplew: "KTorrent <version>" as far as I know
<yofel> edmund: the drive is mounted when you try to access the links?
<BluesKaj> edmund, then the drive should be directly accessible thru dolphin/places/devices or media in your home directory ..I don't understand the nedd for symbolic links
<BluesKaj> err need
<yofel> BluesKaj: I do that myself for system cosistency
<BluesKaj> consistency yofel , in what manner ? Maybe you could explain , because i haven't seen that method recommended anywhere
<edmund> Yes, I can access by clciking on the drive and going through the folder structure, but it's nice to have the music folder right there in home. I dont see why it isnt working..it should be quite simple. I've done it on numerous other ubuntu installations..first time I've tried a kubuntu install though...dont see why it would be different, or whats wrong...
<yofel> I have some scripts that expect $STUFF to be in a specific location - and as my PC's have different setups I sometimes use symlinks and bind mounts to make sure that you can find the files in the same location on all systems
<BluesKaj> I just place launcher for the external drive in quicklaunch in the panel , works great
<edmund> same yofel
<yofel> edmund: do the links work after you look through the drive?
<yofel> maybe it's just not auto-mounted
<edmund> no, after looking through the drive, clicking the link gives me the 'opn with...' dialogue...
<edmund> I can select dolphin, and it will open the location, but even though I clciked remeber this choice, it does the same if I try again...
<yofel> does the link work in konsole?
<edmund> I'll try
<akerok_> Hello everyone!
<simplew> yofel: finally a saw a guy with a ktorrent client when downloading a torrent
<edmund> yes, works in konsole as normal
<yofel> weird then...
<edmund> I know...
<yofel> edmund: I would try to set the drive to auto mount at login or on boot as a workaround - maybe dolphin doesn't recheck whether the links work again later
<yofel> does pressing f5 in dolphin have any effect?
<edmund> ok, went through the settings in file properties in dolphin and added a icon and added dolphon to application preference order. seems to work..I'll try rebooting though...
<edmund> ok, is there an easy way to automount drives, or do I have to add to manually edit /etc/fstab?
<edmund> I'll try a reboot, I'll be back
<yofel> system settings -> removable devices
<edmund> ok I'll do that first thanks
<edmund> yep seems to be working now..not sure which fix did it, but I set all drives to autmount on boot
<edmund> thanks yofel
<foormea> i've got something pretty strange with my audio setup. playing sound with vlc, if audio output is set to pulseaudio, very often the sound is gonna be totally saturated
<foormea> and i'll need to adjust the system volume to make it read sound properly again
<simplew> yofel: do you have any raring in which you can run kmix and move capture slider with the mouse?
<yofel> looks normal to me
<yofel> oh capture... sec
<yofel> Application: KMix (kmix (deleted)), signal: Segmentation fault
<yofel> fun
<yofel> simplew: I get kde bug 310959 which is fixed in RC1
<ubottu> KDE bug 310959 in general "kmix crash when trying to set input volume" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=310959
 * yofel notices that we're talking in the wrong channel...
<Chocoq> habe mir den quassel-bildschirm verhunzt. kann mir jemand sagen wie ich es in 3 fensterbereiche teile links:alle-chats mitte:chat rechts-benutzer?
<Chocoq> einstellungen - quassel konfigurieren (und dann???)
<Mic4cH> talk in english please! Its international channel
<Chocoq> sorry. how to create 3-parted-quassel-monitor. left-side:all-chats, middle: dialogs right-side: users
<Chocoq> distroyd it.
<Chocoq> create and fix 3 parts/windows for quassel-monitor
<akerok_> Is anyone here experienced with ubuntu servers?
<BluesKaj> akerok_, join #ubuntu-server
<ndegruchy> I'm having a strange crash in Rekonq when I try to setup a cookie whitelist, anyone else notice this?
<ndegruchy> This is the crash dialog
<ndegruchy> http://imgur.com/7x2JB
<ndegruchy> this is the dialog it happens at, when I hit apply or okay http://imgur.com/lGK36
<BluesKaj> ndegruchy, rekonq is too buggy for everyday use , suggest using a differnt browser
<ndegruchy> BluesKaj: I use Chromium, even though it's behind in kubuntu, it has better integration with KDE
<laci> hi
<mime_1111> hey ppl after instaling libsdl1.2, my app works perfect, but when i relaunch it, its textures and fonts had disappeared, heeelp plz, thnx
<lopster> Hello All, can anyone assist me with editing grub booting order? I'm using Kubuntu 12.04, thank you.
<DarthFrog> !ask | lopster
<ubottu> lopster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lopster> Ok, thanks. So my question is: I have 3 OS: Kubuntu, OpenSuse and Windows, the last OU installed on the system was OpenSuse and that's why currently grub is with this theme and th primary load OU is OpenSuse. I want to use as 1st boot OU Kubuntu and I don't know what I should change. I have found /etc/default/grub in Kubuntu drive pointing to GRUB_DEFAULT="Ubuntu, with Linux 3.2.0-34-generic" which is obviously not active setting. I have found /etc/defaul
<DarthFrog> lopster:  A simple way to accomplish what you want is to boot into Kubuntu and run the following commands:  "sudo update-grub" then "sudo grub-install /dev/sd<whatever your boot drive is>"
<DarthFrog> Probably /dev/sda
<DarthFrog> If you have only one drive, that's it.
<lopster> DarthFrog, thank you, I will try this.
<lopster> Hi, I have tried to change boot loader so that it's not OpenSuse my 1st choice but Kubuntu 12.04. I have boot into Kubuntu and run the following commands: "sudo update-grub" then "sudo grub-install /dev/sda5. I have tried this about grub but nothing changed. I think I need to boot first into OpenSuse and then I need to update grub with the above commands, can you please confirm? Thank you.
<dniMretsaM> lopster: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<dniMretsaM> lopster: notice the lack of partition number
<lopster> dniMretsaM: Yes, but OpenSuse is on the same disk, is Kubuntu will be my default option only because I'm running this command from within Kbuntu?
<dniMretsaM> lopster: yes. when you run update-grub from Kubuntu, it will put itself as the first menuentry
<lopster> Great, thanks for the confirmation.
<SJr> Bleh half of my menu icons have disappeared in Kubuntu 12.10 in Eclipse
<megusta> hello
<megusta> can anyone help me out?
<megusta> i run debian, but it's a general linux question, i guess
<BluesKaj> megusta, we may be able to answer , but the #debian channel is probly the best place for your answer
<lopster> Hi, I just run sudo grub-install /dev/sda but I lost all other options except Kubuntu. Can you advise how to bring this back with kubuntu option as default? Thanks.
<InspectorCluseau> lopster, may I help you?
<InspectorCluseau> I would suggest you apt-get install grub-customizer Then run that in a terminal.
<lopster> Hi, let me try
<BluesKaj> lopster, just run sudo update -grub in kubuntu
<thelionroars> there is also a #grub channel
<BluesKaj> InspectorCluseau, where does one find  grub-customizer , doesn't appear in the repos
<InspectorCluseau> It's in my synaptic
<BluesKaj> not mine
<InspectorCluseau> I guess I installed it ... google it
<InspectorCluseau> https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<InspectorCluseau> It is a good graphical tool
<BluesKaj>  a ppa
<monkeyjuice> BluesKaj:  its pouring down rain here
<BluesKaj> aha monkeyjuice , another colorado low
<monkeyjuice> i would rather have snow
<BluesKaj> yeah monkeyjuice , freezing rain ..treacherous
#kubuntu 2012-12-16
<moises> !hola
<unheeding> hello my little kubuntus
<ndegruchy> unheeding: kooboos
<unheeding> kooboos?
<ndegruchy> kubuntus
<ndegruchy> a shortened version from my sleep deprived brain
<Syria> Hi there, Please tell me why I can't install linux-headers-3.5.0-19-generic, I am facing a problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1443154/
<ndegruchy> Syria: it looks like your download got corrupted, either in transit or because of a filesystem issue. You might want to start by doing an integrity check on your hard drive.
<ndegruchy> Syria: you can also try downloading the `linux-headers-3.5.0-19-generic` deb file from Ubuntu's repositories yourself (I think you'd be able to find them on Google) and try manually installing them.
<Syria> nedgruchy: I will try to download the file myself.
<ndegruchy> Syria: also: make sure that apt is fully up-to-date with the state of Ubuntu's packages by running `sudo apt-get update` before installing any packages
<Syria> no :( he left
<brent> trying to install cinnamon on kubuntu raring.. when trying to login using cinnamon i get blank blue screen with x for cursor.. can anyone help?
<brent> trying to install cinnamon on kubuntu raring.. when trying to login using cinnamon i get blank blue screen with x for cursor.. can anyone help?
<heoyea> death
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> what is a graphical frontend for lm-sensors like ksensors? ?
<sacarde> what is a graphical frontend for lm-sensors like ksensors?
<InspectorCluseau> sacarde, do you want that for setup of lmsensors?
<InspectorCluseau> sacarde, check out gkrellm
<sacarde> InspectorCluseau, I search something integrated in kde4
<sacarde> like ksensors in kde3
<redwizard> where is kubuntu support? :)
<redwizard> FAQ isnt going to help me i think >.<
<redwizard> (and morning)
<gnomefreak> redwizard: kubuntu support is in this channel but at least here it is early, also its a weekend
<redwizard> hehe
<redwizard> unbelieveable
<redwizard> i had a problem with stuff being clicked
<redwizard> disabled mouse and synaptics and it was still doing it
<redwizard> JUST found the universal settings that autoclicks when the mouse stops >.<
<mime_1111> hey ppl after instaling libsdl1.2, my app works perfect, but when i relaunch it, its textures and fonts had disappeared, heeelp plz, thnx
<mime_1111> is like all the textures turned invisible
<mime_1111> tghe app name is Auteria
<mime_1111> initially, i start it fine, but with no sound, later, i installed libsdl1.2, and worked perfectlt; but starting it over 5 min later, became in what i described above
<mime_1111> i think taht maybe is a gtk problem, maybe?
<mime_1111> heeeelp plz, i love auteria
<avihay> InspectorCluseau: you should have recommended ksysgurd
<horst> both taccers
<bloom> Добрый День
<bloom> Можете кто-то помочь новичку?
<monkeyjuice> good afternoon not sure what your language is?
<bloom> Hi everybody.Sorry i'm form Ukraine.It's first time i install Kubuntu,can someone guide me to install Skype,codecs for video and audio,and download manager(ex. On Windows i used to wok on Download Master)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<oppeer> hi everybody
<BluesKaj> BBL
<kunga007> bem ja nao vinha ao mIrc ha usn 10 anos :|
<kunga007> hallo a todos
<kunga007> ^_^
<bazhang> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<mime_1111> hey when I try loading an app, i get the next message oadLibrary("./snd_oss.so")
<mime_1111> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<mime_1111> SNDDMA_Init: Could not open /dev/dsp.
<mime_1111> any help? thnx
<mime_1111> hey when I try loading an app, i get the next message oadLibrary("./snd_oss.so")
<mime_1111> /dev/dsp: No such file or directory
<mime_1111> SNDDMA_Init: Could not open /dev/dsp.
<mime_1111> any help? thnx
<Alopex> Hey. what does (84) stand for in PING www.example.com (random ip) 56(84) bytes of data.
<avihay> mime_1111: looks like your "app" is trying to access the sound card via a probably old copy of the oss Library. it tries to hog the sound-card for itself. it can't have it since kde or pulse-audio is hogging it
<mime_1111> hey, i just can start the app, whent to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ , move the ''so.o.1'' rare names into a backup, and progressively move the suspicious names (probably duplicates) there,
<mime_1111> now it launch
<mime_1111> but now i dont get sound
<mime_1111> maybe i will solve it installing  libsdl1.2 dev
<mime_1111> that last package worked fot auteria, maybe after a reboot also for paintball2
<mime_1111> cya ppl
<KingSphinx> Anyone else have an issue where KDE has weird audio lag if a USB headset is used? I'm on 12.10.
<jeckil> I see 12.10 doesn't support encrypted partitions if you don't want to use the entire disk.  Is there an easy way to get that done anyway?
<jeckil> Obviously, I _don't_ want to format the entire disk, and I do want an encrypted rootfs, but the howto's i'm reading make it look like a classic 120-step commandline pain to get what I need.
<down> why does linux suck>?
<down> linux should be more user-friendly... like Windows
<down> right now you can get Windows 8 for only 39.99!!
<jeckil> right.. i think i'll save myself the nerd points and time and just make an upgraded 12.04.
<KingSphinx> Anyone know why audio in 12.10 has a weird lag to it through a USB headset?
<KingSphinx> I'm sure it's only through my headset, since there's no lag through my speakers.
<Catbuntu> hi
<simplew> yofel: i have set in sudoers to NOPASSWD but since i updated the system today sudo is asking for a password, how can this be?
<simplew> sudo is completly broken, even if enter the password it doesnt run any as root
<simplew> the last updates screwed sudo
<OerHeks> simplew you might want to boot in recovery mode, and change that ridiculous sudoers to what it should be
<OerHeks> no guarantee it solves your problem.
<simplew> OerHeks: hu?!
<simplew> OerHeks: that cant be related
<simplew> OerHeks: can you epxlain me this:
<simplew> :~$ sudo apt-get update
<simplew> [sudo] password for tuxer:
<simplew> tuxer is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<simplew> OerHeks: how am i not now an admin? how am i not now part of sudo group?
<simplew> OerHeks: now isnt even possible to run 'kcmshell4 userconfig' just great
<OerHeks> in recoverymode ?
<simplew> im not in recovery mode, and i see that my user was unset from all groups, this goes even better...
<EagleScreen> simplew: did you delete or rename your user?
#kubuntu 2013-12-09
<valorie> !ufi
<valorie> !eufi
<Unit193> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<valorie> pfff
<Unit193> :D
<valorie> I can't spell, evidently
<Unit193> "efi" is also acceptable.
<valorie> thanks, Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> does anybody know if the homerun launcher is still being worked on? I thought it had passed 1.1.0 but now, months later, I revisited it and I see only 1.1.0 in the ppa
<tsimpson> it's still being developed but 1.1.0 is the latest version https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/homerun/repository
<roasted> tsimpson: I thought for sure I had pulled down a 1.2.0 at some point. I hadn't been on a KDE distro in some time now so I was revisiting it. I thought for sure I was goofing something up but 1.1.0 was all I could find. Clearly I goofed.
<James0r> what is the official forums site for kubuntu now? i see kubuntuforums.org isn't working at the moment
<apachelogger> James0r: "official" is a bit of a stretch but try kubuntuforums.net ;)
<James0r> apachelogger, i've been getting "Error 503 : Service Temporarily Unavailable" since i installed kubuntu a few weeks ago. the ubuntu forums are relevant for most things of course not always kde specific.
<apachelogger> not seeing a 503 here
<James0r> apachelogger, ahh. might be my connection then. there is some govt censorship in vietnam but i don't imagine they'd block a site like that.
<James0r> i read something about the site getting DOS attacked so maybe this is a preventative measure against DOS attacks?
<apachelogger> certaily possible
<Nanodesu> Guys
<Nanodesu> How can I delete steam?
<Nanodesu> ptitude search steam v   steam                                                                             -                                                                                              p   steam:i386                                                                        - Valve's Steam digital software delivery system
<FloodBotK1> Nanodesu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nanodesu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6544688/
<Nanodesu> Please, read the paste
<Nanodesu> apachelogger: are you on?
<Nanodesu> Someone?
<tsimpson> Nanodesu: try "sudo apt-get remove steam:i386"
<MangaKaDenza> say Nanodesu I'm just wondering the reason of why you want to remove steam...
<MangaKaDenza> conflicting with software?
<Nanodesu> I'm not  gamer
<Nanodesu> I installed it for a friend
<Nanodesu> I will try tsimpson, thanks friend
<lordievader> Good morning.
<apb1963> So I was messing around with the window manager and I'm not sure what I did, but now all of my chrome windows are "stuck together", in that when I move one window to a different virtual desktop, they all move.  Also, now the very top has a list of window titles.  Anybody know how I can "unstick" these windows and get ride of those extra window titles that weren't there before?  kubuntu 12.04.3
<schreber> Is there anyway to turn off transparency on the taskbar, I've looked in system settings > workspace appearance but I can't seem to locate anything related to transparency?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<shadeslayer> schreber: the only way to do it is by turning off compositing afaik
<impadmin> hello
<impadmin> hie
<Purv0147> hello
<Purv0147> what is kubuntu???
<James0r> wasn't getting through to kubuntuforums.net earlier but it's working now. nice.
<Guest56831> Hi all.
<Guest56831> Anybody able to help me with a quick problem
<Guest56831> ?
<Guest56831> I just installed Kubuntu, and when I try to use su in the konsole it says my password is wrong.
<Guest56831> I have it auto log in so I don't know what my password is from my install.
<Guest56831> how can I change it
<Guest56831> Hello
<Guest56831> anybody?
<Guest56831> ccoo
<crowell> Guest56831: if you're here under a different nick now, ubuntu by default doesn't have a root user with a password you set, you'll want to do "sudo su" to get the same effect
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<crowell> FloodBotK1: do you really need to tell us that _every_ time?
<crowell> we've got netsplits on deck all day
<kaddi> hi, my pc forgets the password to my wifi network on a regular basis and then disconnects me because of it. How can I prevent htat? OS is kubuntu 13.10, 64bit
<Walex> kaddi: that is not happening.
<kaddi> well i get the popup to enter my wifi password, then it disconnects me
<kaddi> might be something else that's happening, but that's how it looks to me
<kaddi> wifi is stable, btw, as I stay connected on my other PC and phone
<Walex> kaddi: if you get the password popup it is because the connection was dropped by the access point...
<Walex> kaddi: the connection is not necessarily stable, a difference in place of 1-2m can make a big difference, and also a difference of WiFi chipset in your PC.
<Walex> kaddi: anyhow as always to figure out what is happening you need to look at your system logs.
<kaddi> ok
<Walex> kaddi: most tools for WiFi do some logging even if it may be somewhat hard to interpret.
<kaddi> is cfg80211 a wifi related module?
<Walex> kaddi: yes.
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> can i show you an extract of the dmesg and you can tell me if you see the problem?
<Walex> radio transmission is a miracle when it works...
<Walex> kaddi: paste.debian.net for the extract...
<kaddi> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/01fcfbd1/ thanks :) Not sure how much you need, I just picked a certain length that seemed to inclde reconnects
<Walex> kaddi: it reconnects rather frequently. However very strange to see "IPv6: wlan0: IPv6 duplicate address fe80::5e51:4fff:fe22:3030 detected!"
<Walex> kaddi: try to put on the same site the output of 'ip l s dev wlan0'
<kaddi> yeah, especially since I don't think we atually use ipv6
<kaddi> with sudo?
<Walex> yes 'sudo'
<kaddi> should there be output?
<Walex> kaddi: so called link-local IPv6 addresses are default.
<kaddi> Walex: i don't get any output for sudo ip l s dev wlan0
<Walex> kaddi: but they have part of the hw address so if one is duplicated there are chances two WiFi interfaces have the same hw address
<kaddi> Walex: good to know :) I'm not knowledgeable with that stuff
<Walex> kaddi: no output? Not even the error message "Cannot find device "wlan0""?
<kaddi> Walex: none. Without the sudo i get RTNETLINK answers: Operation not permitted. With sudo it just returns nothing
<kaddi> http://paste.debian.net/hidden/20b2539b/
<kaddi> Walex: not sure if that's relevant but this has appeared since we started talking in the dmesg: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/a120c700/ I haven't been disconnected though
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: what firmware are you using for your router?
<kaddi> it's from vodafone, easybox 803
<kaddi> not sure what the firmware is
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: do you have NetworkManager installed?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: yes, I think so
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: are you using default kubuntu or did you modify?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: pretty much using default kubuntu, fresh install when 13.10 came out (there were some tips given to me here because the wifi wouldn't work back then either. I'd have to look it up)
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: did you remove/install any other package related to wifi?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: no, it was command line stuff they asked me to... I'll see if I have the logs. I had a fix IP set for a while because it was the only way to connect though
<kaddi> hm, no doens't look like i have the logs anymore :/
<lordievader> kaddi: If you know the date you can also look them up here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<kaddi> lordievader: ah thanks.. can I check the date when I installed my ubuntu somehow? It should be the same date... midth of october
<lordievader> kaddi: I wouldn't know how, sorry.
<kaddi> google will know :)
<kaddi> i remember more now, the dhcp-client was blocked by apparmor and that's why I couldn't get an IP at the time and had to set one manually
<kaddi> [15:35] <__dan__> kaddi: you could always try setting an IP address manually (sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0) as an example then (route add default gw 192.168.1.254) or whatever your network details are
<kaddi> that's what "fixed" it in the end
<kaddi> given that there are no messages belonging to apparmor in the dmesg output, I would assume this problem is a different one though
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: do you have kwallet?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: do I need to install that manually? I kinda assumed that the password is stored in kwallet... But now that you meantion it, I don't remember setting a password for it
<ovrflw0x> no
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: what does your /var/log/syslog say?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: just checked, the password is in the wallet
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: what does your /var/log/syslog say?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: this is the last hour or so: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/e3ddf5cd/
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: what's wireless card and driver are you using?
<ovrflw0x> what*
<kaddi> lol, i guess that was just to prove a point
<kaddi> i was thinking i didn't remember when the last actual disconnect was
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: what channel does you router use?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: the "new" output from the disconnect: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/82980a56/ gonna look up the wireless card now
<ovrflw0x> 20Mhz or auto?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: auto
<ovrflw0x> try 20Mh
<kaddi> i may have been wrong, the channel bandwidth is set to 20MHz and then I have something called the channel that goes from 1 to 13 which is set to auto
<kaddi> should I choose a specific channel?
<ovrflw0x> no
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: open network manager -edit connections
<kaddi> ok
<ovrflw0x> delete everything
<ovrflw0x> there
<kaddi> including the connection I'm currently on?
<ovrflw0x> no
<ovrflw0x> the one which gets disconnected
<kaddi> that's the one that gets disconnected
<kaddi> eh the one i'm currently on
<ovrflw0x> delete that and start fresh
<kaddi> i'll need a second of preparation :p Need to look up the key first
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: this guy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2046109 was having same problem but has no solution
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: install this linux-firmware-nonfree
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: what wifi card are you using?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: where do I check that, can't seem to figure it out on my own :/
<FlowRiser> hey guys, i have a quick question for you if you use the kde greeter;When you log in/out does the userbar move to the last user that logged in ?
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: lspci
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 6b)
<kaddi> just found it as well :p
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: install "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree"
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: it's already running
<ovrflw0x> what do you mean?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: I installed it the first time you mentioned it :)
<ovrflw0x> ok reboot and check
<kaddi> before asking how to identify the wifi card
<ovrflw0x> k
<kaddi> ok, i'll have to wait a while, they sometimes only happen every hour or more
<ovrflw0x> hey kaddi what's up bud?
<kaddi> i'm up at the moment :) Hoping I'll stay there too :p
<kaddi> on shutdown i saw this error message:
<kaddi> Dec  9 20:07:05 mytree modem-manager[8435]: <info>  ModemManager (version 0.6.0.0) starting...
<kaddi> Dec  9 20:07:05 mytree modem-manager[8435]: Could not get the system bus. Make sure the message bus daemon is running! Message: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<kaddi> is that related? (this is from the syslog now, couldn't copy it fast enough from the screen at the time)
<kaddi> (it appeared 3 times)
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: do you use mobile broadband?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: no
<ovrflw0x> ignore then
<kaddi> ok :)
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: how did you come up with nick "kaddi"
<kaddi> i'm keeping my fingers crossed that this resolved the issue :) Won't know for a while... It's hard to know if something is not happening :p
<kaddi> it's what my siblings called me when they were small (and sometimes still call me today :p)
<kaddi> it's a "variation" of kathrin
<ovrflw0x> oh you are female!?
<kaddi> i am :p
<ovrflw0x> okay how come you use linux?
<kaddi> evil evil work forced me ;)
<FlowRiser> ovrflw0x, don't get too excited, now
<kaddi> and I suck with a mouse... I'd rather only use the keyboard.... MS is not aimed toward that kind of clientele ;)
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: it was encouraged at university.. I had a friend of mine set me up with ubuntu back in 2004 and have stuck with it since
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: so you're a programmer?
<kaddi> a physicist :P
<kaddi> i'm fairly sure programmers would take offense if I called myself a programmer... There's little structure in what I code ;)
<kaddi> and you? How did you end up with linux?
<ovrflw0x> ahh nvm
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: what kind of physicist nuclear?
<kaddi> astro
<kaddi> used to do nuclear, but too many people were scared around me ;)
<ovrflw0x> will ISRO rocket reach mar's orbit successfully?
<kaddi> good question :P
<kaddi> would be nice :)
<ovrflw0x> is it true that US spent millions to make ink for pen that can be used in space, while russians just used pencil?
<FlowRiser> Russians, like risking their lives
<FlowRiser> imagine if the tip broke and it got accelerated into somebody's eye ...
<ovrflw0x> i hope kaddi wifi didn't get disconnected!
<ovrflw0x> kaddi's
<kaddi> not really.. i think i read they bought the pens at 6$ a piece
<kaddi> or something like that
<ovrflw0x> who bought?
<kaddi> nasa
<FlowRiser> blimey, a 6$ pen cannot write with no gravity!
<kaddi> pencils are risky, there's dust created from it and the broke mine could cause all kind of havoc.. I think the USSR used crayons, not pencils before switching to seomthing that won't smear when touched :P
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: did universe really get created with big bang?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: if we knew, we'd be happy. But it's what most scientist believe today
<ovrflw0x> how did one giant mass ball came into existence?
<kaddi> It's quite an abstract concept, everything condensed into a singularity.
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: the theory is not that it was created, the theory it was always there but was condensed into a point and then it "exploded" and started expanding and as the universe got bigger it got colder and particles started to cool down and bind themselves to others and thus the first atoms were born and later on the first stars and then galaxies and so on
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: do you think there's something supernatural stuff behind universe?
<ovrflw0x> some*
<kaddi> i don't know. I'm not opposed to an ulterior force setting up the universe and letting it run as it is running now
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: is "god particle" the answer to the mysteries of the universe?
<kaddi> no, definitely not
<ovrflw0x> some philosophies say that everything that you see throught eyes is an illusion
<kaddi> yes
<ovrflw0x> do you believe that?
<kaddi> we don't contradict those, because we are only interested in reproducing in formulas accurately what we observe with our eyes. Whether or not this is an illusion or the real deal that allows us to power your car is not particularly relevant
<kaddi> personally I find the entire argument kinda pointless. You can not know whether this is an illusion or not. Correct. But what is the benefit of even asking yourself that? What insight do you hope to get from that claim?
<ovrflw0x> so astro physicist are only interested in "material" stuff?
<kaddi> I'm mostly interested in material stuff. Other physicists will have other opinions ;)
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: will the mystery of the universe ever get solved?
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: not in our lifetime, I fear. We're only at the very beginning
<ovrflw0x> philosophies say that we have to look inside inside our minds, to know the 'truth'
<ovrflw0x> truth can't be found outside but inside
<FlowRiser> or on wikileaks
<kaddi> philosophy and physics actually were the same thing until about 100 years ago. Only then did physics and philosophy separate
<kaddi> physics basing their reasoning on observable facts, philosophy basing themselves only reasoning
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: can you control your thoughts which make up your mind?
<kaddi> they pursue to completely different goals. You don't have to chose between physics and philosophy. you can have both
<kaddi> ovrflw0x: how can I know?
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: whole life revolves between pleasure and pain
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: we are all limited to the 5 senses
<ovrflw0x> all the people around the world do same thing - eat, sleep, earn money... eat, sleep...
<ovrflw0x> not all but "most"
<ovrflw0x> and whole life goes after searching for pleasure and running away from pain
<kaddi> there's pleasure in science :D
<BluesKaj> ok guys.  if you want to wax philosophical , #kubuntu-offtopic is the chat for you.
<ovrflw0x> kaddi: are you interested in chatting?
<ovrflw0x> the things that i said?
<kaddi> sure why not.. but I don't think we will end up agreeing ;p
<ovrflw0x> ok meet me in offtopic and i'll see if i can make you agree
<Pici> Like BluesKaj said, #kubuntu-offtopic is the place for general chat. #kubuntu is for support issues only.
<ovrflw0x> this channel is logged
 * Pici shuts up
<posix> I have a question: when booting to kubuntu GUI, I cannot choose the name of user to login with
<posix> what should I do to enable this? \
<BluesKaj> posix, do you mean the username wasn't enterd during the install?
<soee> posix: do you have more tha 1 user?
<BluesKaj> asks a question , then leaves
<DarthFrog> OK, I know I should know the answer to this.  Is there a utility to kill widgets on the desktop?  I've got a note and a launcher widget that I can't close or kill and it's bugging me.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, the desktop cashew , is there an unlock widgets option? ... i don't use them so i assume if they can be locked , then unlocking should also be available
<crissi> hello
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  They're unlocked.  But no interaction with the widgets allows me to do anything with them except use them.
<crissi> i just want to know when kdevelop 4.6 binaries will be available... trusty build is available (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdevelop)
<DarthFrog> crissi:  You will have to go to the appropriate PPA.
<DarthFrog> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<crissi> DarthFrog: as you can see, i had the page already vistid
<crissi> visited
<BluesKaj> crissi, http://www.kdevelop.org/
<crissi> i was there
<crissi> even in #kdevelop
<lordievader> crissi: Give the Kubuntu developers some time, they have more to do than just package kdevelop.
<BluesKaj> maybe #kubuntu-devel has an answer for you , crissi
<crissi> it just was a question
<lordievader> crissi: Like BluesKaj says, poke around in #kubuntu-devel.
<DarthFrog> BluesKaj:  I don't know what happened but I locked then unlocked widgets.  All of a sudden, I could then delete the nuisances.
<BluesKaj> DarthFrog, ok , good to know
<BluesKaj> ok maria_, enough
<lordievader> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<lordievader> Hmm not a real explanation.
<Lukas_> yeah i know what is repo
<Lukas_> but i didnt know what is kdevelop ;d
<Lukas_> but now im know ;d
<lordievader> Lukas_: Ah Kdevelop is an IDE.
<Lukas_> y google told me that ;d
<r00t_> hi its a new day of the rest of your life ;d
#kubuntu 2013-12-10
<James0r> i get this 'no protocol specific' when trying to run a gui text editor from the terminal as sudo. i'm seeing that it's something about sudo connecting to the x server but i can't seem to workaround this other than starting a new bash
<kaddi> try using kdesudo instead of sudo
<James0r> kaddi: k thanks. i closed my problematic bash already but i'll try next time. is kdesudo always preferred in KDE?
<kaddi> we have a factoid for this but I don't know the trigger.. basically it's alwayss prefered for gui applications. in gnome you have gksudo (i think)
<James0r> right right. i found a graphical sudo explanation on the ubuntu forums.
<kaddi> it can mess up your permissions
<kaddi> there's a really nice link i can't find
<kaddi> lol
<kaddi> !kdesudo
<ubottu> In KDE use « kdesudo <program> »  to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! | See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to find out why.
<kaddi> ah well.. it pays of to just try :p
<kaddi> (guess that's the link you found though, no? It's quite high in the google hits)
<James0r> kaddi: same idea but i like your link better. it's got screen caps
<James0r> heh
<kaddi> :)
<James0r> i find that they encourage my feeble mind to continue on reading sometimes
<william> hey
<shuvarek> hey, just checking as I do not use kubuntu for myself
<kaddi> hi
<shuvarek> is kde4 better than 3?
<kaddi> i would say so, yes
<kaddi> not sure if kde3 is even still supported
<kaddi> !kde3
<ubottu> Error: unresolvable <alias> to intrepidkde3
<shuvarek> After the changes I went to gnome and now to xfce
<kaddi> yeah, first couple of versions were quite hard to live with
<kaddi> but now it's gotten really nice and stable
<kaddi> what was the last version you tried? Do you remember?
<shuvarek> okay, but how much memory it use and what about small netbooks?
<kaddi> that I don't know
<shuvarek> KDE3 was perfect for me
<kaddi> memory, i would guess about 600-700MB from the looks of my laptop
<kaddi> small netbooks, I can't tell
<kaddi> you could try a live-cd
<shuvarek> I had very nice set-up system,
<jtal604622> I am still trying to figure out nepomuk,  seems to not being really good at indexing all my files :-( , other than that i really like Kubuntu 13.10
<shuvarek> that wold be most of my memory, and what about other programms
<shuvarek> jtal604622: is it possible to uninstal nepomuk?
<kaddi> you could probably trim down ram usage... i have 4GB so i never tried
<shuvarek> The biggest problem for me would be the speed with small memory like 1G
<jtal604622> i dont know maybe...i really like nepomuk just seems to not do such a great job in kub 13.10 versus mint
<kaddi> shuvarek: with 1gb i would probably look at other optionst
<kaddi> -t
<shuvarek> I think for netbooks still the best are xfce and lxde, I havent try yet trinity, mate, e17/18 or razor
<jtal604622> linux mate is realy good
<kaddi> with firefox and konversation i'm now using 1.4GB of RAM
<kaddi> 800 is from firefox
<kaddi> if you turn of effects and all you could prolly get it downt o 400 or so.. still not comparable to something like lubuntu
<shuvarek> lubuntu is too primitive for me, thou I used it today when my xfce crashed
<shuvarek> even seting keyboard has to be done from console
<kaddi> ok
<kaddi> i'm gonna go to sleep now.. but good luck with your search :)
<kaddi> kde is nice but it's definitely not optimized for low specs
<shuvarek> I think I would like to try trinity as the KDE3 was the desktop I most used the old days and found it good
<shuvarek> I had very well set-up computer this days, especially to learn English - I think it was KDEMouth or some other synthetiser works even reading PDF
<shuvarek> I have never try to do it with gnome, to much hassle probably
<oohal> hello, is there anyway to stop X from starting when booting from a livecd/flash drive
<oohal> i already tried adding text as a paramater in grub, but it starts anyway
<chen> ubuntu怎么安装tm2013
<artyom> hola este canal es en español?
<jalcine> !es artyom
<jalcine> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jalcine> ^ artyom
<artyom> tanks
<artyom> gracias
<jalcine> de ñada
<artyom> : )
<vedu> hello. How to set the default C and C++ compiler?
<vadrao> Hi all, I am trying to write a script which when run from the command line opens a terminal window, changes focus to it and runs subsequent commands in the newly opened window.
<vadrao> Can any one let me know an elegant way of doing this
<lordievader> Good morning.
<gwinn> hi all
<gsedej_work> hi!
<gsedej_work> I am having issue with some GTK applications - the selection is white (text not visible)
<gsedej_work> this goes for gedit and bluefish
<gsedej_work> xchat is ok
<gsedej_work> when I select text in gedit, selection is totally white
<gsedej_work> while gedit UI integration with oxygen looks normal
<gsedej_work> I have selected oxygen-gtk in "GTK+ appearance"
<gsedej_work> any idea?
<oohal> have you tried turning it off and then on again?
<gsedej_work> yes, i have this issue for long
<gsedej_work> also gedit is not affected by "GTK+ Appearance" theme
<gsedej_work> it's always same
<gsedej_work> even if I change to "high contrast"
<soee> good morning
<gsedej_work> it still looks like other KDE apps
<gsedej_work> here is gedit output in terminal
<gsedej_work> http://pastebin.com/jC448M9B
<gsedej_work> does anyone know "gtk-theme-switch2"?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<wqsk> bonjour je souhaiterais faire une copie de ma version d'ubuntu pour la mettre en live cd, qqn saurait comment faire?
<BluesKaj> !fr | wqsk
<ubottu> wqsk: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gonssal> Hi all. I have an external USB drive (ext4) that shows in fdisk and in Preferences > Removable storage. There I enable the automounting of removable storage and specifically tell KDE to mount the external USB hard drive, but it doesn't get mounted and it doesn't appear in the places sidebar (nor in Dolphin nor in Konqueror)
<gonssal> The device was working flawlessly in 13.04, now I can't use it
<gonssal> after updating to 13.10
<gonssal> any ideas on what might be the problem?
<gonssal> oh and it happens in two different computes
<alvin> gonssal: Can you mount by hand?
<alvin> If I do service lightdm restart , or if I just boot Kubuntu, the screen (both monitors) are white with a mouse cursor. I can do the mouse, but there's nothing else visible. I cant' log in. Any ideas?
<gonssal> alvin apparently it gets automatically mounted to /media/usb0 by the system
<gonssal> but KDE can't recognize that
<alvin> I thought nowadays, that was /media/gonssal/usb0
<alvin> Can you read the contents?
<gonssal> yes
<gonssal> just retarded
<gonssal> when i plug the HD it gets mounted in /media/usb0 and the places sidebar doesn't recognize it
<gonssal> nothing i can do
<gonssal> HDD*
<alvin> gonssal: You've tried right-clicking the sidebar and ticking "show all entries"?
<gonssal> there's no such option
<gonssal> nah back to unity, thx anyways alvin
<alvin> Did you by any chance started with Ubuntu and installed kubuntu-desktop over it?
<alvin> That could explain the automounting I suppose.
<wmp> hello, i looking for colud hard drive working on kubuntu. I have dropbox but i want to use other, ubuntuone dont works on kubuntu good, abyone can halp me? I need to easy share files and copy public links
<Walex> wmp: it is very surprising that ubuntuone would not work. Kubuntu is just Ubuntu with a slightly different set of GUI packages.
<wmp> Walex: ubuntuone dont works with kwallet
<Walex> wmp: ahhhh that's a different story. But you can still use seahorse etc.
<wmp> seahorse ?
<Walex> wmp: or whatever else works. When you run KDE you can use any other "wallet" style things you care to use, even if they are from GNOME
<Walex> wmp: well, I was being a bit loose. Seahorse is the GNOME equivalent to Kleopatra more than to KWallet, but the idea is the same.
<Walex> wmp: but I just did a little search and first link is this: http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/05/ubuntu-one-for-kde-has-arrived/
<Walex> wmp: http://askubuntu.com/questions/82896/how-could-i-install-ubuntu-one-on-kde-and-use-it-with-dolphin
<wmp> Walex: but this dont resolve problem with kwallet
<Walex> wmp: most likely you can use Kleopatra or Seahorse instead
<Walex> wmp: I just had a look at the U1 site and it says it needs a keyring. KWallet does not do keyrings, it does user/password stuff. Seahorse or Kleopatra handle keyrings.
<wmp> no, i need kwallet ;) Is other cloud service what is support on kubuntu?
<nasond> Oh hey
<pottlen> derp
<nasond> Hey guize
<wmp> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKDs6nkOryE
<wmp> mediafire
<Chardot> Hello. I'm having problems when updating or installing new software from Muon. After it downloads and installs the package it shows this error: http://s28.postimg.org/bkyorfmjx/error.png
<Chardot> It actually installs the package and applications work normally, but that error seems no good.
<Chardot> This is a fresh install runniung on my Macbook Pro; I installed it on my external hard drive (installed Grub on the same partition)
<Chardot> But I also installed rEFInd on my Mac but it shows 2 Kubuntu entries (one using Grub and another one using Shim) and two more Ubuntu entries (one with Grub and one with Shim). The thing is: I never installed Ubuntu, so I don't know why am I getting that
<Chardot> Somehow, it might be related to this error (it talks about Grub and Shim)
<shadeslayer> Chardot: you can purge grub-efi if you're using refind
<shadeslayer> that
<shadeslayer> that's what I do
<Chardot> shadeslayer: do you have it installed on a Mac too?
<shadeslayer> yes
<Chardot> great
<Chardot> so whats the deal with Shim?
<shadeslayer> I have no clue, I just use refind
<shadeslayer> I am also uncertain why muon-discover tries to upgrade grub when installing vlc
<Chardot> Hmm, I'm gonna try that
<Chardot> Ok, done. Rebooting...
<jtal604622> anyone has issues with nepomuk?  Seems to not doing a very good job indexing, known file names in home do not return when searched for...new install some works and some dont
<jtal604622> morning - anyone has issues with nepomuk?  Seems to not doing a very good job indexing, known file names in home do not return when searched for...new install some works and some dont
<Namachieli__> anyone else get rediculous video lag after about 1 day following a restart?
<Namachieli__> 2 week old install and this is irritating me.
<BluesKaj> Namachieli__, have you upgraded your video drivers if available ?
<Namachieli__> I'll give it a try
<BluesKaj> also if you don't need to use index search in system setting (nepomuk) and akonadi server for kmail etc ,  Namachieli__
<Namachieli__> k, i have index disabled. as well as every desktop effect i can find.
<Namachieli__> oh wow. "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current"
<Namachieli__> "not installed'
<Namachieli__> haha
<Namachieli__> whoops
<FloodBotK1> Namachieli__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BluesKaj> then install nvidia-current if available
<Namachieli__> Yea, thats what my whoops was for. Thought I had done that already.
<BluesKaj> Namachieli__, the nouveau driver is usually adequate and one shouldn't have video lag with that driver on nvidia gpus
<BluesKaj> dunno if upgrading to nvidia-current will make any difference
<dougl> video lag = tearing?
<Namachieli__> no, just sever input and rendering lag
<Namachieli__> but once rendering is finished, if i stay inside of an app, its fine
<jarkko> i have weird issues on kubuntu
<jarkko> sometimes full screen on youtube works and sometimes not
<Namachieli__> First time trying kubuntu. usually go stock.
<jarkko> same with vlc
<BluesKaj> jarkko, got any examples ?
<jarkko> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypEDEoeYV2M
<jarkko> doesnt go fullscreen
<BluesKaj> ok, it's FS capable video. Which graphics card and driver , sudo lshw -C video , in the terminal
<BluesKaj> jarkko,^
<jarkko>  *-display
<jarkko>        description: VGA compatible controller
<jarkko>        product: Tahiti LE [Radeon HD 7870 XT]
<jarkko>        vendor: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]
<jarkko>        physical id: 0
<FloodBotK1> jarkko: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jarkko>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<jarkko> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6552225/
<BluesKaj> jarkko, do you have the resolution set to the max capablity ? the fglrx driver should work ok
<jarkko> it should be 1920x1080
<jarkko> i have dvi --> 21,5" display or something like that and hdmi is connected to audio video receiver
<BluesKaj> ok is the receiver hdmi connected to a tv as well ?
<BluesKaj> jarkko,^
<BluesKaj> well, I have to go for now ...BB in about 30 mins
<dougl> is my iphone supposed to be able to be recognized on my 13.10 install with virtualbox hosting osx?
<BluesKaj> dougl, have you tried connecting directly from kubuntu ?
<21WABV0KA> what i need to do that kubuntu sees audio/video receiver on hdmi
<pdobrogost> Hi! I have problems using openvpn. I can connect on command line but can't after importing settigns from .ovpn file. Anybody?
<dougl> BluesKaj, I was hoping you'd see my plea... yes tried connecting directly and it works with digikam and downloads photos but phone never "trusts computer" I have no way to itunes or anything from this notebook...
<dougl> other than VM's
<dougl> on virtual box
<dougl> I am not obsessing over it or anything I just thot I'd like to bounce it off the channel...
<BluesKaj> dougl, have you tried amarok for iphone tunes?
<dougl> BluesKaj, no... does that work?
<BluesKaj> dougl, not sure , it used to afaik
 * dougl is dinking around with amarok
<BluesKaj> pdobrogost, install network-manager-openvpn
<pdobrogost> BluesKaj: done
<BluesKaj> pdobrogost, open panel toolbox choose add widgets and type net in the search , choose network manager
<pdobrogost> BluesKaj: In case you wrote something I got disconnected from irc after I switched vpn on...
<pdobrogost> It's odd - there were no problems with this config on Windows. Any idea why vpn might grab all traffic?
<jarkko> does someone remember that i had issue with flash and vlc i found the reason
<jarkko> you have to set on ati drivers that gpu does the scaling
<jarkko> and not display
<alaa> hey guys. one quick question; I can't seem to load blender at all. I've tried uninstalling and installing again
<alaa> any ideas?
<BluesKaj> pdobrogost, open panel toolbox choose add widgets and type net in the search , choose network manager
<rberg> Hey folks, does anyone know of a way I can gain some insight into what virtuoso is doing when it's using aroung 160% cpu over 2 cores?
<rberg> I am using kmail with a rather large mailbox and have been attempting to get calendar sync to work with exchange :( over davmail
<rberg> also sometimes mysqld pegs a core
<n0sq> why would dot-bank or dot-insurance be more secure TLD's?
#kubuntu 2013-12-11
<uBUXUBu> oh cool still people involved in this
<uBUXUBu> how is kubuntu these days?
<MisterBlues_> hey there
<MisterBlues_> i just upgraded from Kubuntu 12.04 LTS to 13.10  bec/ause the kernel version of 12.04 did not support my ethernet port
<MisterBlues_> now, I noticed that under 13.10, in kinfocenter, it's only showing 4 processors where as under 12.04 there were 8 of them showing
<MisterBlues_> would anybody now how to fix / troubleshoot that?
<MisterBlues_> oh, the processor isa :     Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz
<James0r> this crashing bug after resume bug with synaptiks pretty common?
<jussi> James0r: I dont know whats causing it, but I have a crashing after resume bug here, its !"#¤%#" annoying
<soee> good morning
<dnivra> Hello! Is there a dark colour scheme for KDE that is like an inverse of the Default theme and works fine with browsers? I tried Jupiter, negro, solarized and Obsidian dark but all those cause issues when using firefox. Alternatively, even configuring browsers to ignore the system colour scheme is good enough for m.
<MangaKaDenza> dnivra: still here?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<MangaKaDenza> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey MangaKaDenza, how are you doing?
<MangaKaDenza> pretty good
<yossarianuk> hio - anyone know why I can't open shorten files in amarok ?
<yossarianuk> i.e .shn files
<yossarianuk> they play in kmplayer
<dnivra> MangaKaDenza: Am now :). Was away earlier.
<dnivra> I found that Krita darker is sort of okay but I still like some of the colours of Jupiter and Obsidian coast. But still prefer if browsers just didn't use system scheme.
<dnivra> Ah I guess you're away now :)
<fundead> how to find another channels?
<ovrflw0x> s
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Walex> yossarianuk: that depends on the backend you use for amaroK
<yossarianuk> Walex: thanks - yeah, i'm going to try the vlc backend ...
<yossarianuk> should work...
<yossarianuk> what happened to the xine backend? Never liked gstreamer..
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk. gtreamer ios great for analog setups , VLC back end works very well for digital to audio amplifier / receiver setups like a  HT
<Riddell> yossarianuk: xine is unmaintained
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj: thanks - always used to have issues running alsa-oss with gstreamer backend for some reason.
<yossarianuk> (and I mean in other distros - Ubuntu kernel is missing the oss modules)
<ezra-s> is dolphin now capable of correctly playing a video file from a smb share?
<BluesKaj> ezra-s if you choose open with. dolphin , the video will just open in dragon player afaik
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, I'm asking because probably I'm going to install kubuntu in a new desktop machine, and last time I tried browsing a smb share with dolphin and clicking on a video file the url passed to the player would not ever work
<BluesKaj> ezra-s. try opening with vlc , it contains all the codecs required to play 99% of videio files ,, the default dragonplayer doesn't unless kubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, I was using vlc
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, the problem was not "playing" the video, but the url passed to the player by dolphin
<ezra-s> soemthing which does not happen with nautilus
<BluesKaj> don't use dolphin
<ezra-s> but I rather use dolphin
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, what do you use for file browsing then?
<BluesKaj> just open with vlc
<BluesKaj> browse with dolphin , open with vlc
<ezra-s> which does not work
<ezra-s> I may not be explaining the situation correctly
<ezra-s> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=282963 <--
<ubottu> KDE bug 282963 in smb "Dolphin is unable to stream video files from samba shares" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<ezra-s> it seems the thing is still open
<BluesKaj> ezra-s. using gstreamer, or VLC as a backend?
<BluesKaj> on the server
<BluesKaj> BBL
<ezra-s> BluesKaj, it does not matter what you use to play the file
<chachan> guys, I'm trying to change the language of messages of my konsole session to en_US.utf8. Shell without X environment uses this locale perfectly when I set LC_MESSAGES
<chachan> any idea what am I missing?
<chachan> or how to override the KDE locale in my konsole session
<chachan> I also edit the environment through Edit Profile > General > Environment: Edit, and added LC_MESSAGES=en_US.utf8
<chachan> but, still having my native locale instead of en_US.utf8
<ovrflw0x> chachan: hey bud
<ovrflw0x> wanna override your default locale?
<ovrflw0x> chachan: you there bud?
<ovrflw0x> chachan: try "export LANG=en_US.utf8"
<ovrflw0x> chachan: try "export LANG=en_US.utf-8"
<ovrflw0x> ^^^
<ovrflw0x> hey kaddi why do you always remain logged into IRC?
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: This is IRC, everyone is logged in allways ;)
<crowell> tmux + irssi, here all day :-)
<ovrflw0x> lordievader: why are you always logged in? don't you have to find 'resistance' of some circuit?
<lordievader> ovrflw0x: #kubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss it ;)
<chachan> ovrflw0x, hey
<ovrflw0x> yo
<ovrflw0x> did it go well chachan?
<chachan> ovrflw0x, still same, do I need to reset the shell or some?
<chachan> ovrflw0x, ^
<ovrflw0x> close it and open?
<chachan> ovrflw0x, yeah or append it to bashrc and source it again
<ovrflw0x> yeah
 * chachan is trying tha
<chachan> ovrflw0x, still same
<ovrflw0x> locale -a
<ovrflw0x> what does it show
<chachan> a huge list, want me to paste it?
<ovrflw0x> does it have locale you are exporting?
<chachan> it does...
<ovrflw0x> what command are you trying?
<ovrflw0x> export ...
<chachan> export LANG=en_US.utf8
<ovrflw0x> utf-8 <-- maybe try this
<ovrflw0x> en_US.utf-8
<chachan> but locale -a shows it without the dash
<ovrflw0x> maybe try it
<chachan> okies
<chachan> ovrflw0x, still
<ovrflw0x> type "locale" what does it show
<chachan> http://pastebin.kde.org/p36pyjfwn
<chachan> hm, I see I'm missing some quotes...
<ovrflw0x> that's not the problem chachan
<chachan> ovrflw0x, ok, did you see anything else?
<chachan> I'm loosing hope =/
<ovrflw0x> chachan: export shows en_US as exported
<ovrflw0x> then what's the problem?
<chachan> ovrflw0x, http://pastebin.kde.org/pqqjtobfr < this is my problem
<chachan> messages are in spanish (my native language)
<ezra-s> chachan, you are trying to write in / and probably you don't have permissions for that
<chachan> I set spanish in my locale settings on KDE preferences, but I can't override it on shell
<ovrflw0x> chachan: also do "LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8"
<chachan> ezra-s, yeah, the idea is to get a system message :)
<ezra-s> chachan, ohh, sorry, I just paid attention, lol
<chachan> ezra-s, :p
<chachan> ovrflw0x, and that my friend, was the solution!
<ovrflw0x> export LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<ovrflw0x> export LANGUAGE="en_US.UTF-8"
<chachan> ovrflw0x, the last one
<chachan> :D
<ovrflw0x> you watch football a lot chachan?
<chachan> thank you very much guys, now if you excuse me, I need to beat a friend on Injustice (I just bought a PS4) :p
<chachan> ovrflw0x, nope, I don't
<chachan> ovrflw0x, I'm also on #kubuntu-offtopic
<LBobRife> Hi
<ovrflw0x> hey
<ovrflw0x> LBobRife: howdy bud
<LBobRife> After I upgraded from Kubuntu 13.04 to Kubuntu 13.10, importing files from my cell phone no longer works. It shows up as a digital camera, but looks empty. Shotwell doesn't work, just shows "Unspecified error (-1)"
<ovrflw0x> LBobRife: what does lsusb say?
<LBobRife> ovrflw0x: "Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0fce:0171 Sony Ericsson Mobile Communications AB", and some other nonrelevant lines
<ovrflw0x> LBobRife: what does lsblk say?
<ovrflw0x> find out the partition
<LBobRife> ovrflw0x: http://pastebin.com/TypKeFJj
<ovrflw0x> LBobRife: what is sparplats something on your phone?
<LBobRife> I don't think it ever showed up as a partition. It is not a "USB mass storage device", it looks like a camera
<LBobRife> ovrflw0x: No just a hard drive
<ovrflw0x> what do you mean?
<ovrflw0x> how do you connect your phone to computer?
<LBobRife> A normal USB cable. In dolphin it always was access with "camera:". not /media/sdx
<ovrflw0x> what is this? /media/sparplats <-- some other usb?
<LBobRife> sparplats is just a ntfs partition for windows 7
<LBobRife> not usb connected
<ovrflw0x> LBobRife: do you have this installed? kdegraphics-kamera
<LBobRife> ovrflw0x: No, I can't even find the package in Muon to install it
<ovrflw0x> LBobRife: just "kamera"
<ovrflw0x> LBobRife:  you there buddy?
<LBobRife> ovrflw0x: ok, "kamera" is installed
<LBobRife> ovrflw0x: I installed kdegraphics and it pulled in a bunch of dependencies, now Shotwell sees the files again. Doesn't show up underDolphin, but thats ok
<ovrflw0x> LBobRife: install "kamera" did you install it?
<ovrflw0x> did it get fetched as dependencie?
<ovrflw0x> dependency*
<LBobRife> ovrflw0x: I don't know if it was fetched was a depencedy, but when i check after it was installed.
<ovrflw0x> what?
<LBobRife> ovrflw0x: It was installed when I checked, but I checked _after_ kdegraphics was installed which had a lot of dependencies, so I don't know if it was installed because of kdegraphics or was there before.
<LBobRife> ovrflw0x: But Shotwells works now, Thank you so much!
<claycorn3> hello
<lordievader> Hey claycorn3
<billy__> hello?
<claycorn3> whats the command to update my video drivers ?
<lordievader> Hey billy__
<lordievader> claycorn3: How did you install your video driver?
<claycorn3> well they came with the netbook
<billy__> what distro you use clay
<lordievader> claycorn3: What graphics card do you have?
<claycorn3> im looking for a way to view googleearth
<lordievader> claycorn3: Could you answer my question ;)
<billy__> use chrome browser its all setup in the browser it self
<claycorn3> Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller
<billy__> instell
<billy__> intel sorry
<claycorn3> used to look great on windows but now its white dots
<lordievader> claycorn3: Hmm, well those drivers are in the repos. So when you update your system through Muon or apt, the drivers are updated automatically.
<claycorn3> ahh
<claycorn3> any chance of viewing google earth on this system?
<billy__> what distro you use clay?
<claycorn3> kubuntu
<lordievader> billy__: He is in #kubuntu ;)
<billy__> lol
<billy__> i use lubuntu on mine
<billy__> k was a little to slow on my netbook
<claycorn3> runs super on this netbook
<lordievader> Anyhow for support question in this room you can assume that they use Kubuntu.
<claycorn3> updating the video would make google earth run better correct?
<billy__> sorry bord and was looking for help for makeing a irc for my server for me and my brother and our buddies for minecraft
<billy__> it should make your whole netbook run smoother
<claycorn3> its apt-get update correct?
<billy__> dont for get the sudo part ;)
<claycorn3> hehe of course
<claycorn3> :3
<billy__> you useing 13?
<crowell> you also need to apt-get upgrade :P
<billy__> lol ill say on 12.04 for a little longer lol
<claycorn3> oki doki thanks for the info <3
<alaa> hey guys
<alaa> I need help with running blender
<alaa> it doesn't want to run. I've been having this problem for several days, and nothing online is helping me
<alaa> please help
<alaa> :)
<soee> what messages you have when you try to run it from terminal ?
<alaa> no such file or directory
<alaa> I tried ldd blender to see if there are any missing files
<alaa> and I also get the same message
<alaa> but its installed. I got it through Muon
<alaa> when I type blender only, it says color managemer: using fallback mode for management
<alaa> I did apt-get install blender, in root mode, and it said, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, and 0 not upgraded
<jalcine> \o/ hibernation works like a charm
<jalcine> woah! 4.11.3 kde allows you have to each workspace on their activity? Finally!
<alphacrypt> hey if me want to get more info about kubuntu where to look?
<alphacrypt> kde-communities, kubuntu hmm where the best one
<alphacrypt> in german please :D
<jalcine> !gb
<ubottu> Join us for a discussion using the Queen's English in #ubuntu-uk
<jalcine> er
<jalcine> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<jalcine> What's the country code for Germany?
<kaddi> dr
<alphacrypt> ok
<kaddi> de
<kaddi> that was correct
<alphacrypt> jalcine thanks
<jalcine> no problem
<alphacrypt> hey
<alphacrypt> got /home/user/.kde/share/config/akonadi_newmailnotifier_agentrc" not writable.
<alphacrypt> can you say what to do in order to fix it
#kubuntu 2013-12-12
<adam_> teaeedm pls no f
<adam_> team pls no feed
<adam_> if you feed, I report
<adam_> ok?
<adam_> team
<adam_> noop!
<dougl> so is it like rocket science to install chrome os on virtualbox in 13.10?
<dougl> lol
<dougl> I need to find the right channel
<adam_> why would you want crawlos
<adam_> chromos
<dougl> I just want to see it.
<adam_> boring
<adam_> it's just gentoo
<Zeh_Gordinho> boa noite a todos
<theWhisperInYour> hi
<theWhisperInYour> all
<theWhisperIn_> hello
<Bobbert> theWhisperIn_: Hello
<soee> good morning
<Rish> does kde have  any apllication related to OCR?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<necosuce> putos
<necosuce> hijos de putas
<necosuce> noooooooooo
<dheeraj_> please suggest any channel for distributed os
<valorie> dheeraj_: what do you mean by distributed OS?
<valorie> and do you know about alis? It's a great way to search freenode for channels
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dheeraj_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bleek_> Whats happening in the 515?
<dheeraj_> what is 515?
 * Mamarok was wondering as well
<dheeraj_>  /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<dheeraj_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<dheeraj_>  /msg alis list #ubuntu
<apachelogger> dheeraj_: without space before the / ;)
<dheeraj_>  msg alis list #ubuntu
<apachelogger> dheeraj_: with the '/' but without the space ' ' at the beginning of the line :P
<dheeraj_> apachelogger: Got it :D
<firman> hello
<dhq> /join ddwrt
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<dhq> hey guys i just wanted to know is there anyway to connect my router to an external vpn server and route all my traffic there ?
<BluesKaj> dhq: interesting question ..I've wondered about that myself. i assumed the vpn service clients would have to setup on individual pcs on LAN...never heard of configging a router to do so.
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<dhq> BluesKaj: if a single pc can connect to a vpn why not a router i am sure someone here will be able to help me
<BluesKaj> dhq:  well it's a question I've never come across before , either here or #ubuntu where there are more networking gurus than here
<crowell> dhq: yes, that is possible
<crowell> ddwrt can have openvpn built in
<dhq> crowell: how do i go about with it . i have ddwrt
<crowell> dhq: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/OpenVPN
<crowell> look under the "OpenVPN in DD-WRT" section
<dhq> crowell: thanks :)
<keithzg> Hmm. Trying to install Kubuntu on a machine through a freshly-formatted (via the Startup Disk Creator) USB drive, and instead of loading ubiquity-qt after the standard KDE login splash it goes to a black screen, albeit with the oxygen cursor. This is a new one for me.
<keithzg> I don't suppose the alternate installer still exists?
<BluesKaj> keithzg, try with no acpi and nomodeset options at the install kubuntu page
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Do you mean noacpi or "acpi=off"?  Although perhaps they do the same thing? I've never been clear on that, heh.
<keithzg> Nevermind, was impatient and went with nomodeset and acpi=off and that seems to have worked, or at least I get the Try or Install screen so ubiquity has loaded fine.
<keithzg> Sad to be reinstalling with ext4, but I'm starting to suspect btrfs might be my issue, alas.
<keithzg> Either that or OCZ is going bankrupt for a reason ;)
<BluesKaj> keithzg, yes , ext4 is the best way to go , btrfs isn't supported officially afaik
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Well, I was running it fine for nearly a year.
<BluesKaj> acpi=off , yes
<keithzg> Then the SSD died, and I got another one. Trying to migrate the partition on the new drive SEEMED to be going fine . . . but I kept getting kernel panics once I actually booted and was using the PC.
<keithzg> So now I'm just trying a fresh install with EXT4, which should prove at least whether the problem is failing hardware (again, or perhaps still) or just my software layer atop it.
<keithzg> About to be going on an extended holiday across the ocean for the latter half of December, want a personal machine I can safely SSH into at the office while I'm gone in case things blow up, heh.
<BluesKaj> why would you use btrfs , I think whatever advantages it may have are outweighed by the lack of support
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Naw, the support situation isn't as dire as it has been.
<keithzg> Hell, popey runs it these days ( http://popey.com/blog/2013/09/02/fun-with-btrfs-on-ubuntu/ )
<keithzg> If an Engineering Manager at Canonical is running it, I'm considering it "in support" ;)
<keithzg> And again, I have no actual proof yet that it was my problem, just trying to be ultra-cautious, start from a blank slate that's 100% standard and work from there.
<keithzg> Heh, nope, still kernel panicking even after the fresh, EXT4-based install. Lovely.
<jarkko> what kernel
<keithzg> Not sure, since it crashed ;)
<keithzg> Latest from 13.10...give me a sec...
<jarkko> is there anyway to upgrade?
<keithzg> 3.11.0-14-generic AMD64
<keithzg> Oh, yikes:
<keithzg> Reading package lists... Error!
<keithzg> E: Malformed Description-md5 line; includes invalid character '9;bf92de02465b0c534bf208be081a9a'
<keithzg> A second run of apt-get update finished fine . . .
<keithzg> No kernel updates, however.
<keithzg> And this computer *used* to work fine, it was only a few months ago when the SSD died that I stopped using it. Took me until now to try and get it back on its feet, and now I'm wondering how deep the problems might go. But it's particularly strange, since it's a fairly modern build, all parts new within the last year.
<jarkko> well if you can go to console it's pretty easy to upgrade
<jarkko> just google  ubuntu kernel ppa
<jarkko> and pick newer kernel
<jarkko> 3.12 series i would suggest
<jarkko> you need to download 3 files
<keithzg> I'm . . . really doubting that that's the problem here.
<keithzg> For example, I just tried to upgrade the current packages.
<keithzg> Setting up gcc-4.8-base:amd64 (4.8.1-10ubuntu9) ...
<keithzg> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<jarkko> that does sound weird
<BluesKaj> dependencies
<keithzg> Which calls into question whether I'd be able to install a new kernel...
<jarkko> is your install media ok
<jarkko> or harddisk
<keithzg> I have tested both, and both *seem* fine (tested consistency on the install USB with the built-in boot option for doing so, it claimed everything was fine).
<keithzg> Whee, every time I run apt-get -f install I get a new and fancy error!
<keithzg> dpkg: ../../src/processarc.c:1252: process_archive: Assertion `otherpkg->clientdata->istobe == itb_normal || otherpkg->clientdata->istobe == itb_deconfigure' failed.
<keithzg> Arghh whose brilliant idea was it to make Grub's timeout 0 by default. Sigh.
<keithzg> Wait, the timeout is set to 10 in /etc/default/grub? So why is it booting straight to kubuntu? Weird.
<BluesKaj> keithzg, sudo dpkg --configure -a , then, try sudo dpkg --clear-avail , then sudo apt-get -f install ...no gurantees but sometimes thses will work
<BluesKaj> the timeout isn't supported if the hidden timeout is "0"
<keithzg> Ahhh, that makes sense.
<keithzg> apt-get -f install is . . . less than successful.
<keithzg> http://pastebin.kde.org/p6tr4thrh
<BluesKaj> yeah, was afraid of that
<keithzg> Hmm. Things seem to be working fine after booting into a recovery console.
<keithzg> Guess I probably have to append acpi=off to my boot line on the installed version too. I mean, I *hope* the solution is that simple.
<BluesKaj> keithzg, yes , I did the same , and after upgrading i was ab
<BluesKaj> le to use "default', without any consequences
<BluesKaj> that was after i got the proper graphics driver installed
<keithzg> Mine is Intel and I haven't even logged into a KDE session yet, though :(
<keithzg> Oh great, with ACPI off now I'm getting duplicated keypresses.
<keithzg> Brilliant.
<BluesKaj> yeah there is a new intel version i915 driver
<BluesKaj> it will give some decent deskop effects with OpenGL and raster with the experimental mesa-utils app
<keithzg> Oh, well that's cool I guess.
<keithzg> I, uhh, swear I already had that running before all this blew up, however.
<keithzg> It's an Ivy Bridge-based setup.
<BluesKaj> well, I'm new to intel HW on Linux , since I bought this laptop
<BluesKaj> ivy-bridge here as well
<keithzg> Ah, fair enough.
<keithzg> Well, I think I'll stop lightdm from autostarting for now then, if graphics drivers might remain an issue.
<BluesKaj> BBL, stuff to do for 30mins or so
<nimtz> how do you enable multiple desktop/workspaces
<Avihay> nimtz: system and settings->workspace behaviour->virtual desktops
<nimtz> thanks!
<nimtz> hmm, switching doesn twork
<Avihay> d'you try the shortcuts? the pager plasmoid?
#kubuntu 2013-12-13
<ScottyK> greetings! when I attempt to boot into Kubuntu 13.10, I'll get the 13.10 splashscreen, then suddenly go to a "initramfs" prompt. typing "exit" gives me a kernel panic. Recovery mode also does the same thing. suggestions?
<soee> good morning
<calmsiva> can we use Jupiter in kubuntu - is it compatible
<valorie> great!
<calmsiva> i have been using this Jupiter (for power optimisation) in Ubuntu 10.04 & 12.10
<valorie> you made it
<calmsiva> >valorie THANKS
<calmsiva> are you here too - seems omnipresence
<valorie> can you tell me where you found this PPA?
<valorie> yes, I'm in lots of channels for Kubuntu and KDE
<valorie> sec, my dog needs me
<calmsiva> google sir, it is explained in detail - how to install jupiter in Ubuntu
<calmsiva> Been using Ubuntu from 9.04 onwards - found it top class
<calmsiva> still crazy about Ubuntu - but just started on Kubuntu - this too looks topclass
<valorie> ok back
<calmsiva> never been able to personalise KDE till now  but now started it
<valorie> I'm happy to hear that
<valorie> I love KDE and Kub.
<valorie> I think I started with 9.04 too, but maybe slightly before
<valorie> anyway, to business
<calmsiva> basically the idea is - everytime I open Kubuntu 12.10 - inspite of adjusting the power & display settings - it is going on 100% display which seems irritating to me while working.  Any good way to do this permanently
<valorie> calmsiva: have you seen this? http://itsfoss.com/install-jupiter-ubuntu-1304/
<calmsiva> not yet sir
 * valorie is not a sir
<calmsiva> basically the idea is - everytime I open Kubuntu 12.10 - inspite of adjusting the power & display settings - it is going on 100% display which seems irritating to me while working.  Any good way to do this permanently
<valorie> please don't repeat yourself
<calmsiva> it is a mark of showing respect to other - in India
<valorie> we can read up
<valorie> thank you for the respect, I just meant that I'm a woman, not a man
<valorie> odd that your settings aren't being saved on exit
<valorie> sec
<calmsiva> Opps - sorry  Madam .... forgive me
<calmsiva> had a good laugh with this goof-up
<calmsiva> Thanks madam .... got to go.
<claycorn> hello
<claycorn> question
<claycorn> i have
<claycorn> i would like the task bar on the side to go to the bottom of the screen,im running unbuntu 13
<claycorn> thanks in advance
<valorie> in kubuntu, you just drag it where you want, I think
<valorie> in unity, I have no clue
<claycorn> oh
<claycorn> what r u running ?
<valorie> kubuntu
<valorie> this is #kubuntu, after all
<claycorn> hehe i wondered why i got kubuntu chat when im running ubuntu
<valorie> oh, you're using quassel
<valorie> it probably has this chan built in
<claycorn> oki doki
<valorie> in a new line, type /join #ubuntu
<valorie> or just click that chan name
<claycorn> /join#ubuntu
<valorie> you are welcome here any time, but you won't find many unity experts
<valorie> there has to be a space between the words
<valorie> and the / has to be the first space in the line
<claycorn> got it thanks
<valorie> have fun!
<claycorn> :3
<claycorn> i have a netbook with kubuntu and its like they were ment for each other
<claycorn> :3
<claycorn> :E
<valorie> my netbook and full lappy both love it
<claycorn> i have a eepc asus
<claycorn> what do u have ?
<soee> is it possible to minimize thunderbird to tray ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Walex> soee: it does not make sense to do so.
<soee> Walex, ?
<Walex> soee: Thunderbird is an application, not a tray widget
<soee> so as IRC clients, Amarok etc
<Walex> soee: so you can minimize it to the icon bar
<soee> but they can be minimized to tray
<Walex> soee: amaroK and others are *both* applications and have a tray widget inside.
<Walex> BTW in KDE the "icon bar" is called "task manager".
<soee> ee no ?
<Quintasan> alaa: Back to the question
<Quintasan> open up konsole
<Quintasan> type k3b and press enter
<soee> task manager is not the same as system tray
<Quintasan> paste the output to paste.kde.org and paste the link here
<Walex> soee: yes, task manager is for full applications, system tray is for tray widgets (or apps that contain a tray widget)
<haroldbethwelsh_> anyone here know how I can get a network connection in kubuntu?
<alaa> ok
<Walex> haroldbethwelsh_: what does that mean?
<soee> Quintasan, http://pastebin.com/fS0gJnXf
<BluesKaj> thunderbird has an extension/addon called firetray which minmimizes to the sys tray
<haroldbethwelsh_> I tried to install kubuntu but it wants an internet connection and it tells me i do not have one. I had this problem befor with other distros
<soee> Quintasan, 13.10 KDE 4.12 RC
<haroldbethwelsh_> my computer connects directly to a router and usually do not have any issues
<alaa> http://goo.gl/ir1trD
<soee> Quintasan, ah i thought it was general question :D sorry
<soee> BluesKaj, thank you, works fine, though its missing monochrome icon
<Quintasan> alaa: you're trying to run k3b or k3d, since those two are different
<alaa> quintasan: here it is http://pastebin.kde.org/pxjbm5jyb
<Quintasan> and I'm rather sure this is a problem with k3d being buggy
<alaa> no k3d
<alaa> I get the same error when trying to run blender as well
<alaa> and I need to use one of them
<BluesKaj> soee, set it up in sys tray > settings
<Quintasan> alaa: This is a problem with X <-> drivers I think
<alaa> what is that? how can I fix it
<Quintasan> alaa: No idea, I'm not really an expert on X
<alaa> ok, thanks
<BluesKaj> soee, sys tray settings >entries
<alaa> http://pastebin.kde.org/pnk0mfvkw
<soee> BluesKaj, yes just have to find one
<Quintasan> alaa: You might want to ask around at #blender if anyone had such a problem
<alaa> ok, I will try thanks
<BluesKaj> soee, if the addon is installed it should show the icon options in the entries
<soee> BluesKaj, i have icon option, i just have to find monochrome one :)
<BluesKaj> oh .ok
<vedu> Hello. I am having a issue with the network manager. It doesn't connected to saved wifi networks
<ronnoc> Uhggg... examples like this are why KWallet should be disabled by default on install :/ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2193354&p=12872145#post12872145
<ronnoc> It's never a good 'new user' experience
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wentknweqt> hey guys, my lightdm isn't the default at startup anymore. also, i have no idea how to configure my login screen. anyone know what's going on? the settings from "System Settings" have no effect
<rberg> wentknweqt: from the command line do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' and it will ask you what to use as the default dm
<wentknweqt> rberg, thank you
<rberg> npo
<rberg> np
<wentknweqt> command line as in X terminal emulator or do i need to go to one of the virtual terminals?
<rberg> terminal emulator should be fine
<wentknweqt> i ran it and it returned with no output
<rberg> did you include the '' ?
<wentknweqt> nope
<rberg> is light dm installed?  dpkg -l lightdm
<wentknweqt> also, none of my changes to the screen locker from "Display And Monitor" icon in System Settings have any effect
<wentknweqt> ii  lightdm              1.8.2-0ubuntu1  amd64           Display Manager
<wentknweqt> http://pastebin.kde.org/pi0jt7jln
<rberg> hmm I dont know what the errors on line 3-4 mean..
<wentknweqt> doing "service lightdm stop" fails to stop it
<wentknweqt> doing "service lightdm start" fails to start it
<wentknweqt> lol
<rberg> does a 'apt-get -f install' do anything ?
<wentknweqt> 1 package about libgsoap
<wentknweqt> it's slated for removal
<wentknweqt> also, i get "kdmflush" in results from "ps aux | grep dm"
<wentknweqt> but doing "service kdm stop" says "unknown instance"
<wentknweqt> brb
<apb1963> I've got artifacts...  nothing I do will remove them
<apb1963> kubuntu 12.04.3
<apb1963> I can't even logout
<apb1963> My only option is to reboot
<apb1963> If I lock the screen, it covers the artifacts... nothing else will cover them.  But upon unlocking the screen, the artifacts are still there.
<apb1963> I tried changing the wallpaper and other associated details in that area..... didn't make a difference.
<soee> maybe some gfx issue
<BluesKaj_> apb1963, what kind of artifacts. widgets or ?
<BluesKaj_> BBL. stuff to do.
<apb1963> BluesKaj_: I notice the above guy mention service kdm stop.... so I did that... and that fixed it.  I don't know what kind of artifacts.... I have a screenprint if you'd like to see it.  They're what I'd term "dialogs" I guess.
<vbgunz_> 12.04 was the long term release?
<soee> vbgunz_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<vbgunz_> soee, thanks, been thinking of downgrading, I thought I'd ask
<soee> what are you using now ?
<pdobrogost> Hi! How can I place shortcut to shell script on desktop?
<FlowRiser> pdobrogost, search about .desktop files
<willwork4foo> Hi all. I know this has probably been answered, but I'm not getting any joy from my google searches. Does anyone know how to fix Kmail so it properly displays an email signature from an HTML file?
<rberg> willwork4foo: is the problem that kmail wont reach out for external resources be default?
<rberg> my coworkers insist on html mail and I see their sigs
<willwork4foo> berg: no, the problem is that I've attached my sig.html (that works fine in Thunderbird) and it just displays raw HTML
<willwork4foo> when I create a new message
<willwork4foo> I'd really much rather use Kmail than Thunderbird, it's a far nicer client
<willwork4foo> How do I tell Kmail to create new emails as HTML by default?
<rberg> looks like there is an option in kmail settings / identity / signature / use html
<rberg> I agree I dont care for thunderbird.. if not kmail I use mutt
<willwork4foo> berg - I'm not seeing that
<rberg> sometimes I have kmail freak out then akonadi / mysql pegs all cpu.. that makes my laptop feel like its going to start a fire
<willwork4foo> kmail settings / identity / signature / use html   - ??
<rberg> maybe because I am using 4.11.3 from the ppa
<willwork4foo> I'm using from Ubuntu's repo
<willwork4foo> So - I've found the "Use HTML" option, but that only relates to if you're going to use the text field to create your signature.
<willwork4foo> this is really poor.
<rberg> yes... mutts motto "All mail clients suck. This one just sucks less."
<willwork4foo> ah well. I give up.
<rberg> can you copy your html into that text window?
<rberg> I know its jumping through hoops
<Schrodinger`Cat> meow
<Schrodinger`Cat> CatCall, miaewo
#kubuntu 2013-12-14
<arist0v> hello, my kubuntu lost the amd64 arch how can i fix it please
<arist0v> it's seem that i have a i686 arch with 11.84 gig of RAM!!!
<jarkko_> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTU0MzY
<bjrohan> I upgraded a laptop (my wife's) to 13.10 from 13.04. When she logs in, her settings appear to be to default (her wallpaper, no widgt, menu etc) she still has her desktop files in the desktop widget. My old login is the same as it always has been. If I go into her .kde settings I can see her old wallpaper. leading me to believe I jsut have to redirect some file, but which is my question
<bjrohan> I upgraded a laptop (my wife's) to 13.10 from 13.04. When she logs in, her settings appear to be to default (her wallpaper, no widgt, menu etc) she still has her desktop files in the desktop widget. My old login is the same as it always has been. If I go into her .kde settings I can see her old wallpaper. leading me to believe I jsut have to redirect some file, but which is my question
<uBUXUBu> noone speakes here just come in an out
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<dheeraj_> Gud morning
<dheeraj_> Any idea about the election Algorithms in Distributed systems?
<dheeraj_> !alis distributedsystem*
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<pac_man> ciao
<Walzmy_> Since my upgrade 12.04 to 13.10, GRUB has been all messed up. I was thining of removing/installing it, but I've got Grub-common, rub-pc, grub2-common and a few others. Which do I need to reinstall?
<BluesKaj> Walzmy_, how do you mean, "messed up" ?
<pac_man> ciao...
<pac_man> ogni tanto mi capita di riavviare il pc ed il monitor sfarfalla orizzontalmente...
<pac_man> ma se riavvio nuovamente si risolve...
<pac_man> è un problema con i driver video?
<lorenzo_> ciao
<lorenzo_> !list
<ubottu> lorenzo_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lorenzo_> !list
<kkaakakakakak> hi all
<loadid_czech> hi
<kkaakakakakak> i want to add a custom entry to right click context menu, on desktop, like refresh, is there, i want to add New Word Document and something like that
<kkaakakakakak> there are entries like link to location, link to application and others
<loadid_czech> http://www.howtogeek.com/116807/how-to-easily-add-custom-right-click-options-to-ubuntus-file-manager/
<kkaakakakakak> I am using KUbuntu desktop, not nautilus desktop, in nautilus desktop, i can add some file in template and it appears in right click
<kkaakakakakak> i KNOW this solution, but this is for nautilus file browser, i am looking for  a solution for KDE desktop
<kkaakakakakak> create new text file, create new html file , i don't need them, i need to create new word files frequently
<loadid_czech> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=22508
<loadid_czech> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/456333-editing-desktops-right-click-menu.html kkaakakakakak
<kkaakakakakak> let me check, and thanks for the links
<willwork4foo> Hi all - I'm trying to use a Jabber XMPP account that I have set up and working fine in Pidgin, but I can't make it work properly in Telepathy. I'm connecting to an Oracle beehive IM server
<moparisthebest_> please someone tell me how to permanently disable akonadi in kubuntu 12.04 precise
<moparisthebest_> every time I boot up, it starts 4 or 5 processes that each eat up 100% of a cpu core, locking up my entire machine until I can ctrl+alt+f1 to a terminal and 'killall' them
<DarthFrog> moparisthebest_:  Use SystemSettings to turn off Desktop Search, i.e. nepomuk.
<21WABXOBK> install pidgin
<21WABXOBK> sudo apt-get install pidgin
<21WABXOBK> sudo apt-get install pidgin-otr
<uBUXUBu> good afternoon kubuntu
<moparisthebest_> DarthFrog: I already had nepomuk disabled in system settings, doesn't stop akonadi from booting up 6 processes
<moparisthebest_> I just found a akonadi config file and set StartServer=true to StartServer=false
<DarthFrog> moparisthebest_:  I'd be interested in knowing if that solves your problem.
<DarthFrog> What's the file name?
<moparisthebest_> DarthFrog: ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc
<moparisthebest_> I haven't rebooted yet so I can't say
<DarthFrog> Tnx.
<DarthFrog> moparisthebest_:  setting "StartServer=false" is the recommended way of disabling Akonadi.  But apps that use Akonadi will start it when they need its services, even if disabled.   http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi
<moparisthebest_> sounds like the real solution would be to replace all akonadi programs with links to /bin/true... :(
<DarthFrog> You won't be able to use Kmail or Kaddressbook in that case.
<moparisthebest_> I use thunderbird anyway
<DarthFrog> If you don't use PIM apps or the Digital Clock plasma widget, you might get away with it.
<DarthFrog> So do I.  Kmail doesn't cut it for me.
<moparisthebest_> I actually haven't tried it, I can't imagine it's better than thunderbird hehe
<moparisthebest_> does that mean I can't use the clock in the bottom-right of the screen?
<DarthFrog> Probably.
<moparisthebest_> its running now and only akonadi-tray is runnig
<moparisthebest_> oh well, i'll whip up a script and see what happens hehe
<ronnoc> hi all
<BluesKaj> hey ronnoc
<ronnoc> BluesKaj: how are you? Hope you're having a good weekend so far
<BluesKaj> doing fine thanks ronnoc, just got back from an afternoon jam...was fun. How are you doing ?
<january> hi all
<olgier> ggg
<january> mmm
<january> who like kadu?
<soee> any idea how can i reset to default fireofx configuration ?
<soee> the one in about:config ?
<soee> ok got it :) prefs.js
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> which is the default login manager in 13.10 ?
<valorie> amundsen: I believe it's lightDM
#kubuntu 2013-12-15
<debfan_> i will be finally giving up on kubuntu today
<debfan_> it's the only distro that my smartphone doesn't work on... i tried 13.04, 13.10 and 14
<valorie> you are using KDEConnect, or trying to install on your phone, debfan_
<valorie> ?
<debfan_> i just want to access my files
<valorie> ah
<valorie> odd, I was able to do that with my androids
<valorie> old phone and new one both
<debfan_> i'll probably install mint
<debfan_> mine isn't old
<debfan_> it's an htc
<valorie> as are/were mine
<valorie> what difficulties did you encounter?
<debfan_> various ones
<debfan_> 1st, it doesn't detect it properly
<valorie> I ran into that near the end of my old phone
<debfan_> Open with File Manager is shown twice
<valorie> it was on the phone end
<debfan_> Android Phone:  The process for the mtp protocol died unexpectedly.
<valorie> had to tell it "be a disk drive" twice or even three times
<debfan_> then i eventually get that msg
<valorie> oh, that sucks
<valorie> I didn't try to use it as mtp
<debfan_> when it does detect, i cannot open a file... for e.g., a picture on the phone... gwenview tries to load forever
<valorie> just a plain USB
<debfan_> can only use mtp now
<valorie> yes, I get the "open with file manager" twice as well
<valorie> but it works
<valorie> just plugged in my shiny new htc one
<valorie> pick a random song, click it, it starts up amarok
<valorie> weird, amarok doesn't see the artist, just the song names
<valorie> and you are right, it is seen as mtp
<valorie> opens and plays in vlc though
<valorie> fooey, the /media plugin doesn't see vlc, or I'd prove it
<valorie> it finally showed up in amarok, but doesn't play
<valorie> I'll ask about that in amarok, but it doesn't solve *your* problem
<valorie> debfan_: more to the point, a random photo opens up in gwenview in a tick
<valorie> very fast
<valorie> debfan_: be sure to try a different cable before giving up
<valorie> bad USB cables can give very weird results, and this has happened to me
<zacarias> Hi. In Banshee and Rythmbox most of the icons (including those of the menus) show just an "x" instead of the actual item. It must be a "no-gnome" punishment. Do you know how to solve this?
<zacarias> I meant "the actual icon"
<valorie> zacarias: it sounds like you don't have the actual icon available
<valorie> no punishment, but perhaps you removed a file too far?
<uBUXUBu> is unity available in kubuntu?
<valorie> you can install unity, but kubuntu is the KDE desktop, while unity is the Ubuntu desktop
<zacarias> valorie: probably. But what icon package should it be?
<valorie> zacarias: no idea
<valorie> but really, you're not being punished
<valorie> perhaps the banshee and rhythmbox chans could give you that info?
<zacarias> valorie: ok, thanks. I'll try and see what happens
<valorie> both apps are not really kubuntu applications
<valorie> uBUXUBu: there are multiple desktops available - these are known as the 'flavors' of ubuntu
<debfan_> how is it usb cables when I can boot up any of the my other operating systems and it works?
<debfan_> nah, I wasted way too much time trying to get it to work
<debfan_> I'll install something else
<debfan_> I just thought maybe it's a bug ppl know about... oh well
<valorie> debfan_: it was just a thought
<valorie> what can I say; works for me
<debfan_> ok, bye
<debfan_> thanks for your input
<uBUXUBu> is there a flavor for kubuntu called unity valorie ?
<valorie> uBUXUBu: kubuntu itself is a flavor of ubuntu, so no
<valorie> kubuntu is a desktop on top of a ubuntu base
<valorie> unity is a desktop on top of the ubuntu base
<valorie> xubuntu is an xfce desktop on an ubuntu base
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> most people choose because they like 1. the desktop and 2. most of the included applications
<valorie> you can always add and subtract applicatons, to any of the desktop flavors
<valorie> say you love amarok AND unity
<valorie> that's fine; you can use both
<valorie> unity is the default choice for ubuntu, as gnome used to be
<valorie> also, we're all members of the same ubuntu community, and kubuntu also has their own kubuntu council, launchpad groups, lists, etc.
<valorie> lots of choices for ubuntu community folks
<uBUXUBu> can we install unity on kubuntu
<uBUXUBu> i heard kubuntu is even easier than ubuntu but i like unity desktop
<valorie> what I hear you saying is that you like unity the desktop and also like the kubuntu applications?
<uBUXUBu> 10-4
<valorie> I think the package you want is `unity-desktop'
<valorie> sec and I'll check
<valorie> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !info unity-desktop
<ubottu> Package unity-desktop does not exist in saucy
<uBUXUBu> well i did notice for example the disk burner (k3b) is better than the default disk burner in ubuntu
<valorie> uBUXUBu: I agree
<uBUXUBu> thus i get the impression kubuntu may be easier to use all the way around and only needs uninty to be perfect
<uBUXUBu> unity*
<uBUXUBu> i like square icons with no words under them
<valorie> ah, I don't like that at all
<valorie> <3 KDE
<uBUXUBu> why not
<valorie> just taste, i suppose
<valorie> i like the kubuntu way of working
<valorie> so I prefer the desktop AND the apps
<valorie> tastes differ
<uBUXUBu> is kubuntu the old way where the black bar across the top has the drop down menus?
<uBUXUBu> i recall trying the plasma desktop awhile back too
<valorie> yes, that's the standard for KDE
<uBUXUBu> plasma?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> but black bar across the top? I've never seen that
<uBUXUBu> that one was kinda cool
<valorie> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<valorie> there you do
<uBUXUBu> im very shallow and into looks...
<valorie> either use muon or the cli to get ubuntu-desktop
<uBUXUBu> ahh so then i can install kubuntu and get my unity
<valorie> that's not shallow; we should all have tools which give us pleasure, I hope
<valorie> uBUXUBu: what are you on now?
<uBUXUBu> ubuntu 12.04
<uBUXUBu> and w7 pro
<uBUXUBu> and w7 home prem
<uBUXUBu> and xp pro
<uBUXUBu> and vista business
<valorie> so why not just upgrade your ubuntu, and then add the kde apps you like?
<valorie> that would be the least fuss
<uBUXUBu> well i did add k3b
<valorie> ok
<valorie> all the applications are available to all ubuntu users, no matter what desktop they choose
<uBUXUBu> i installed SL on mine
<uBUXUBu> did you ever play that valorie?
<valorie> if you want to try out the latest kubuntu-desktop, you can do that as well
<valorie> nope, the only game I play is klondike
<uBUXUBu> hmmm sounds like an ice cream deset i used to eat a few years ago
<uBUXUBu> desert*
<uBUXUBu> SL is an avatar game
<valorie> heh, yes, there is an ice-cream bar with that name
<valorie> it's just solitaire
<uBUXUBu> SL is a virtual world
<uBUXUBu> you become an avatar that you create
<uBUXUBu> and then you go about your life as that avatar...
<valorie> oh, second life
<uBUXUBu> well...while you are in world that is
<valorie> yes, I know some avid players
<uBUXUBu> you know them in RL or just online?
<valorie> is there a difference?
<uBUXUBu> well only in as you can see their face
<valorie> when I meet people face to face i've known online, there is little difference
<uBUXUBu> i have never met anyone from online
<valorie> I flew to Paris years ago to stay with one of my friends whom I only knew 'online'
<valorie> but really, I see little difference
<uBUXUBu> god too know
<uBUXUBu> good*
<valorie> I've met LOTS, over the years
<uBUXUBu> sheesh
<valorie> especially KDE and Kubuntu folks
<mysteriousdarren> valorie: moral of the story you got taken to the cleaners.......and won't ever do that again?
<mysteriousdarren> jk
<valorie> great people, one and all
<uBUXUBu> SL installs nicely in buntu
<valorie> ha, my friend took me to his mom's house so I could do my wash
<valorie> we couldn't find a cleaners
<valorie> LOL
<uBUXUBu> did you fall in love too valorie?
<valorie> oh no, I was just visiting
<valorie> I'm already married
 * valorie is a grandma
<uBUXUBu> yeah me too
<uBUXUBu> well im not a grandma
<valorie> I met my husband long before there was an internet
<valorie> but I need to go and eat NOW
<uBUXUBu> ok
<valorie> nice talking with you
<uBUXUBu> chew long and slow
<valorie> have fun with your computer
<uBUXUBu> cya
<valorie> :-)
<mysteriousdarren> back when people talked to each other not sit in a room alone and stare at a screen
<uBUXUBu> is kubuntu as fast as ubuntu?
<uBUXUBu> years ago i heard it was a bit slower
<mysteriousdarren> it is slower....even slower than lubuntu
<uBUXUBu> well almost everything is a bit slower than lubuntu
<mysteriousdarren> Depends on what you like. Base install>lubuntu>everything else
<uBUXUBu> wow i diditnhave to do all that sudo apt sheeaat
<uBUXUBu> wireless mouse works
<aromal> hi i have a asus P5G41T-MLX3 mother board for my pc - i am able to find audio mixer settings for 2.1 channel but not able to find or enable other channel settings? is there is way to enable other channels settings in mixer - Kmix is the default
<aromal> where do i find channel seetings for other than 2.1 in kmix?
<aromal> i mean like 6 channels settings i am using asus P5G41TMLX3 mother board for my pc
<aromal> i have installed kubuntu 13.0 but can't find a mixer for 6 channels
<aromal> is it normal or how to enable the settings?
<aromal> please help..
<valorie> aromal: you might try #kde-multimedia , but first: have you tried the pavucontrol widget?
<valorie> or maybe it's called veromix
<Ab3L> where do i set a static ip address for my wifi interface in kubuntu 13.10?
<valorie> Ab3L: in the connection widget
<valorie> looks very simple, but there is a wrench icon
<valorie> in that dialog, choose the connection and set it up there
<Ab3L> ok. than i click on a green disk and open a window with a list and choose the network and click on modify. right?
<valorie> right
<valorie> I've not used it a lot yet, but that seems right
<valorie> there was a lot of discussion at first about the minimalist interface, but .... I like it, and it works for me
<Ab3L> for me, it's because the router i've got is not mine. my isp lends me and i need so because my isp is also that one that give me a descent tv access. the problem is that this week they've given me a new router and it is impossible to do all setting as the old one.
<Ab3L> and i didn't remember where to set a static ip. (a static ip can solve some problems in my home network, so that i don't have to set again and again nfs each time my isp make an update of the firmware)
<valorie> Ab3L: did you find it in the widget dialogs?
<Ab3L> i think so
<Ab3L> but i'm not able to find out gateway number
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<valorie> there is a lot of useful info in there, Ab3L
<Ab3L> thank you, valorie
<valorie> ubottu has a lot of useful info, and anybody can use the bot
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ab3L> valorie: gotcha! "Gateway address: 192.168.1.1 - this is usually your router's internal IP address. "
<valorie> cool
<Ab3L> now i think i've to restart the wifi card before change have effect, right?
<Ab3L> ok
<valorie> that I don't know
<Ab3L> i think it is so, because i've always the old ip address.
<valorie> it's more likely that you have to log out of KDE and back in
<Ab3L> ok. goodbye
<valorie> or just restart the computer
<valorie> bye, and good luck
<Ab3L> valorie: can you read me?
<valorie> yup!
<valorie> welcome back Ab3L
<Ab3L> great! seems it works
<Ab3L> thank you
<valorie> you are so welcome
<Ab3L> now i just need to find out some ip address of dns servers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 of google seem not work anymore, and those of my isp are too slow)
<rufsketch1> !!nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<rufsketch1> What is the correct way to install the closed source nvidia drivers?
<valorie> rufsketch1: ubottu just told ya
<rufsketch1> valorie, okay cool. Just making sure
<valorie> Ab3L: this might help: http://www.opennicproject.org/configure-your-dns/how-to-set-up-dns-servers-in-ubuntu-linux/
<rufsketch1> valorie, well, except that the nvidia guide links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<valorie> although the actual actions aren't up-to-date or for kubuntu, but the main points should still be good
<rufsketch1> which seems to reference ubuntu exclusive software
<rufsketch1> I take it I should go with the command line instruction in that link?
<valorie> !jockey
<valorie> !info jockey-kde
<valorie> pfff
<rufsketch1> ah, I see
<valorie> !info kde-jockey
<ubottu> jockey-kde (source: jockey): KDE user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu15 (saucy), package size 9 kB, installed size 112 kB
<ubottu> Package kde-jockey does not exist in saucy
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> so ubottu is of two minds about jockey
<valorie> afaik, it still works
<rufsketch1> valorie, any clue as to which of these drivers was created after the valve optimizations?
<rufsketch1> valorie, I'm given four options
<valorie> hmmm, not
<valorie> I mean no
<valorie> I guess i would google a bit before choosing
<rufsketch1> valorie, how unwise is it to use the very latest drivers provided by the nvidia website?
<valorie> I've not heard of anything bad happening
<valorie> I guess again, google will be your friend
<valorie> I never mess with drivers anymore
<valorie> but I'm not a gamer
<rufsketch1> okay, thnx
<Ab3L> valorie: thx again.
<Ab3L> bye. (going for gym now)
<valorie> bye!
<valorie> nice to meetcha
<posthuman> hi ... im running kubuntu 12.04 ... where can i find options to configure ipsec (client) ?
<xtriz> what's the real difference between kubuntu 12.04 and 13.10 ?
<xtriz> the difference i know is about 12.04 uses older kernel with respect to 13.10
<xtriz> other than that ?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<xtriz> what's the real difference between kubuntu 12.04 and 13.10 ?
<xtriz> pls someone reply :/
<chozabu> 13.10 has newer versions of everything
<BluesKaj> xtriz: 13.10 has upgraded packages andis not a LTS , whereas 12.04 is LTS, any more detail required is available in release notes on the web
<chozabu> more details here http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-13.10
<BluesKaj> !LTS | xtriz
<ubottu> xtriz: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<xtriz> chozabu, BluesKaj ok :)
<chozabu> so, if you want a stable OS for 5 years, perhaps 12.04, if you want new stuff, perhaps 13.10
<BluesKaj> 5 yrs for the server , not the desktop
<BluesKaj> 3 yrs for the desktop
<xtriz> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/lts-update-12043-released
<xtriz> no information is given here
<xtriz> how can i find which version of kde it has ?
<BluesKaj> xtriz:  open dolphin, choose help>about kde
<xtriz> BluesKaj, i am not using kubuntu server, than how can i know ?
<BluesKaj> xtriz: in the terminal , lsb_release -a
<Whiskey`Wonka> anyone know the diff between lsb-release and lsb-core ?
<Zensursula> #libreoffice
<posthuman> hey guys ... i have a problem connecting my ubuntu machine via ipsec/l2tpd  to my server  ... my mobile device works just perfect so i cant really figure out whats wrong
<posthuman> ins syslog it says sent [LCP TermReq id=0x3 "peer refused to authenticate"]
<k0s> Привет хацкеры
<bjrohan> Hey everyone. On my wife's laptop, I recenly upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10. This resulted in her login losing her desktop wallpaper, and widgets, my login remained intact. In her account if I go into her .kde directory, I can find the wallpaper image she "lost" leading me to believe everything else is there, I just need to change a config file to get it back, any suggestions?
<bjrohan> Hey everyone. On my wife's laptop, I recenly upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10. This resulted in her login losing her desktop wallpaper, and widgets, my login remained intact. In her account if I go into her .kde directory, I can find the wallpaper image she "lost" leading me to believe everything else is there, I just need to change a config file to get it back, any suggestions?
<BadDesign> Does anyone know if there is some bug in Kubuntu 13.10 x86_64 related to NOT being able to read data CDs/DVDs ?
<soee> bjrohan: this is not a good suggestion but after upgrades i sometimes eprerience some problems, than i just have to reset my account settings and set it up again to make it work as it should
<bjrohan> Yeah, I had figured.  One not so big issue was that she had a note widget with notes in it, which I can't find where the notes were stored, to be able to put those back. Any ideas there either? It is the Desktop Sticky Notes widget
<pdobrogost> Hi! How can I make shortuct to shell script on desktop?
<vbgunz_> can someone tell me, how I can find out what my audio hardware is so I can try downloading drivers for it?
<vbgunz_> my microphone is killing me. It works perfectly flawless in Windows 7 on this box, yet on this box, Kubuntu, Debian, Fedora all have this crackling sound it likes to add to the microphone. wtf. Why is Linux getting it so wrong?
<vbgunz_> I've played with all types of audio settings and I'm just not solving this problem that seems shouldn't exist in 2000
<vbgunz_> in alsamixer, if I unmute the mic so I can hear it immediately, it sounds super perfect. If I use a program like Audacity or Mumble or Google Talk, the static popping sound can be heard
<vbgunz_> it's been driving me up the wall for a while
<vbgunz_> I've found this online and added it to my alsa-base.conf "options snd-hda-intel position_fix=2 bdl_pos_adj=-1"  and although it got rid of the the static popping, it introduced audio both input and output to chop itself off every other 1/10 second
<dolomite> is this onboard sound or an add-on card?
<vbgunz_> onboard
<dolomite> do you know your system specs? i.e. what card it is?
<dolomite> realtek?
<vbgunz_> dolomite: I asked earlier how I can find that out, was seriously convinced I would need to download drivers
<vbgunz_> I mean audio in every other respect on the system, music, movies, games, etc, everything works and sounds great BUT the microphone... it has this static that just shouldn't exists
<dolomite> and you've completely ruled out the possibility of the mic itself being faulty?
<vbgunz_> what kills me is if in alsamixer, I unmute the mic, the immediate loopback is flawless BUT recording audio in any application causes static
<dolomite> "sudo lshw" should point you to the details of the onboard sound
<dolomite> although i suspect you will have little to no luck finding a driver solution
<vbgunz_> dolomite: I am pretty convinced the mic is not broken
<dolomite> if you run that command and at least find out what your hardware is, you can do a more detailed search on the web
<vbgunz_> ok
<dolomite> if it's not the microphone, someone else has probably had the same issue
<vbgunz_> that list is long
<vbgunz_> I'm going over it
<dolomite> "sudo aplay -l" might be more precise
<vbgunz_> description: Audio device
<vbgunz_> hmm. I'm thinking I have a clue all of a sudden.
<vbgunz_> I want to try something, I need to reboot, I will let you know what happens
<dolomite> ok
<vbgunz> I thought it was the HDMI cable. I thought sound drivers were loading up for it and probably interfering with the onboard drivers... I removed the HDMI and rebooted but the audio issue is still there
<vbgunz> sucks to no end
<vbgunz> aplay -l, shows 6 entries on I am guessing two cards
<vbgunz> 1 I would suspect is onboard and the other is the nvidia card
<dolomite> nvidia gfx card with hdmi vbgunz ?
#kubuntu 2014-12-08
<SuperEddy> !ops | noooo waaaaa kline me waaaaaa
<soee> good morning
<struktured> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Kluntu> I am searching a script generator Internetportal. Do you know that?
<lordievader> Kluntu: "A script generator Internetportal"? What is that?
<Kluntu> <lordievader> I hope it give it.
<lordievader> Kluntu: What?
<Kluntu> <lordievader> A Automatic script maker to make chroot.
<lordievader> Kluntu: Why do you need a script maker for that, write it yourself.
<Kluntu> I am beginner. Then it makes mistakes.
<lordievader> Kluntu: Read about the topic, debug, fix and try again.
<lordievader> With having things done for you, you'll never learn to do them yourself.
<goodtime> true
<street> anyone know how to edit the grub bootup file. I need to edit the swapfile identification
<lordievader> street: Do you mean the menu file? If so: /etc/default/grub & /etc/grub.d/*
<street> thnx Ill check it out
<street> I dont think the scripts have the actual disk swap uuid but gets them after the initial grub boot screen. I changed my disk swap drive when I repartitioned the drive for more room on the linux side of my dual boot system and now when booting the uuid of the swap drive is wrong
<street> so I cannot utilize my diskswapping.
<street> I have edited them before but cant for the life of me remember how I did it..long ago
<street> seems like it was during the bootup screen sequenc
<Walex2> street: edit '/etc/fstab
<street> under root?
<street> /etc/fstab.d  theres nothing there
<lordievader> street: Yes, I was thinking the same if you are talking about a swap file or swap partition, that is handled by fstab.
<Walex2> street: try ls -ld /etc/fstab
<Walex2> street: also: grep swap /etc/fstab
<street> k ill chk it out
<emper0r> hi exist any channel to talk about plasma only or just here is ok too ?
<hateball> emper0r: well there is #kde
<yossarianuk> emper0r: which version ? 4 or 5
<lordievader> emper0r, hateball: There is even a #plasma ;)
<hateball> :)
<emper0r> nice
<emper0r> is plasma 5
<emper0r> the tech review
<emper0r> thanxs.. i send the problem to plasma
<Eumel> Hallo, is there anyone?
<lordievader> o/
<yossarianuk> plasma5 is looking nice btw.
<yossarianuk> seemed to use less resources (at least from kubuntu-next)
<Eumel> Is there XFX Support?
<lordievader> Eumel: XFX support, what do you mean?
<Eumel> <lordievader> Is XFX HD 6450 2 Gigabyte known as Problem?
<lordievader> Not to me... But that doesn't really say anything. Try it out ;)
<Eumel> Is it known as screen noise?
<lordievader> Eumel: Like I said, try it out. Pop in a live-cd or live-usb and see if and how it works.
<Eumel> From Live-cd it works, but from installation nothing, snow.
<hateball> Eumel: you have no image at all, is that what you're saying?
<Eumel> nope.
<hateball> I guess you mean "nope, I have no image". Sadly I don't know anything about AMD, but I'm guessing it is possible to install the restricted drivers from a tty
<hateball> Eumel: if you press ctrl+alt+f1, does that give a login prompt?
<Eumel> Nothing
<hateball> weird
<lordievader> Eumel: What happens when you add the nomodeset kernel parameter?
<Eumel> Nomodeset helps a little Bit, the problem Pc stands not by me.
<Roey> he4llo
<Roey> hello all
<Roey> hi lordievader
<Roey> help!! my Firefox is taking 100% CPU time!!
<karambito> Roey: do you have a lot of plugins?
<lordievader> Hey Roey
<lordievader> Kill it, kill it with fire!
<karambito> haha
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<noaXess> hey ho...
<noaXess> how can i solve that package dependencies problem? http://paste.ubuntu.com/9426548/
<street> lol got the swap partition file. couldnt see it in my normal terminals..had to use gedit..    /etc/fstab  geesh, for a minute I thought I had gone dumb and blind 8)
<lordievader> noaXess: Oehh, libc dependency. Is there an libc update available.
<karambito> Welcome BluesKaj_ :)
<noaXess> lordievader: don't know
<lordievader> noaXess: sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Roey> karambito:  I've tried disabling them but I get the same issue
<BluesKaj_> hi karambito
<Roey> lordievader: with fire, hahahaha
<Roey> BluesKaj_:  hola :)
<karambito> Hey guys, do you know if it's possible to have overlay scrollbars in Plasma? I have my windows with tiny borders (so they have no borders xD) and this could be awesome to have. For those who don't know what they are → http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/disable-overlay-scrollbar.jpg
<BluesKaj_> hey Roey
<noaXess> lordievader: already made..
<noaXess> always ;)
<lordievader> noaXess: Hmm, right wasn't looking properly. Any ppa's?
<noaXess> maybe.. have to check from where i get libc6
<lordievader> noaXess: Exactly ;)
<noaXess> lordievader: check this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9426771/ seams they are from normal repos
<lordievader> noaXess: mirror.switch.ch doesn't seem like Ubuntu to me...
<noaXess> it's the CH mirror of ubuntu
<noaXess> lot of packages are coming from there
<Eumel>  Hallo, my terminal closed after the script i want it make open. What can i make?
<lordievader> What is more surprising is that 2.1 is available, yet it is not being installed/
<noaXess> yes.. me too
<karambito> Hey guys, do you know if it's possible to have overlay scrollbars in Plasma? I have my windows with tiny borders (so they have no borders xD) and this could be awesome to have. For those who don't know what they are → http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/disable-overlay-scrollbar.jpg
<Eumel> Hallo, my terminal closed after the script i want it make open. What can i make?
<lordievader> Eumel: What does your script do?
<Eumel> My script makes many.
<lordievader> Eumel: Could you pastebin it?
<lordievader> !paste | Eumel
<ubottu> Eumel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Eumel> No i dont paste it, but it is chroot.
<karambito> ey guys, do you know if it's possible to have overlay scrollbars in Plasma? I have my windows with tiny borders (so they have no borders xD) and this could be awesome to have. For those who don't know what they are → http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/disable-overlay-scrollbar.jpg
<ewet> hi, how can I set my locale to "Country: Germany" and "Languages: American English"? if I do that the resulting locale "en_DE.UTF-8" is wrecking many things amongst which is my beloved compose key. I don't seem to be able to create such a locale as well. So, how do I do?
<ewet> nobody?
<Eumel> I need support.
<Eumel> I search for a converter from Ntfs to Fat 32. Who knows it?
<BluesKaj> converter? , use kparted to reformat to Fat32
<lordievader> Eumel: I don't think it can be converted.
<lordievader> Also why would you want to use fat32 it's old...
<BluesKaj> backup your data first of course, Eumel
<BluesKaj> maybe a usb stick
<BluesKaj> a small one
<lordievader> That is the only place it makes sense, however exFat is a better option for usb sticks.
<ewet> whenever I read these questions I wonder what the actual problem might be ...
<Eumel> I want use unetbootin, i need Fat 32 for USB Hdd.
<lordievader> Eumel: Hmm, like BluesKaj you need to reformat your drive. This means all the data currently on there will be destroyed.
<lordievader> Besides unetbootin formats it anyways.
<Eumel> Ok.
<Eumel> unetbootin have no formatting tool.
<cyclick> kubuntu's printer setup app ignores the queue name when you setup and LPR printer...
<BluesKaj> Eumel, have you considered Startup Disk Creator in kmenu>system?
<Eumel> <BluesKaj> No man, i dont use Startup Disk Creator.
<BluesKaj> well it worked better for me than unetbootin for kubuntu install, unless you're installing a different OS
<Eumel> <BluesKaj> good hope.
<EvilRoey> hey guys
<EvilRoey> why is my entire system SLOWER under 14.10 than under 14.04
<EvilRoey> noticeably so.
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, have you updated and upgraded since the install?
<rioko> tried gparted?
<EvilRoey> I have indeed
<EvilRoey> and rebooted
<EvilRoey> rioko:  for what?
<rioko> you said you wanted to turn ntfs to fat32(?), i think it does that
<EvilRoey> oh; that was not me
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  yes I did do all of that
<EvilRoey> I just upgraeded to firefox 35
<EvilRoey> so we'll see if that acts any quicker (actually, I tried it for a minute, answer is no)
<EvilRoey> the whole /interface/ and /kwin/ is far less responsive
<BluesKaj> are you running akonadi server/kmail and baloo search, EvilRoey?
<EvilRoey> let me check.
<EvilRoey> roey     13899  0.0  0.1 296516 13224 ?        S    Nov25   0:08 akonaditray -session 1067656172000123561360800000106260118_1416195590_917971
<lordievader> EvilRoey: How is the resource utilization?
<yossarianuk> EvilRoey: do you have an intel GPU ?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  there are three Baloo processes marked "defunct":  roey     14171  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        ZN   Nov25   0:02 [baloo_file_extr] <defunct>
<EvilRoey> yossarianuk:  no
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  100%+  for any process in the foreground (Firefox, kwin, amarok, top, etc.)
<lordievader> EvilRoey: That ain't good...
<EvilRoey> I can get nothing done with this system
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Your cpu should be idle most of the time (for comsumer pc's anyways).
<EvilRoey> I ordered a new one (current system is an intel core q6600 with 8 GB RAM, new system is an intel core i7 5960x with 64 GB RAM)
<EvilRoey> lordievadery, yeah I figured as much
<lordievader> EvilRoey: What does "vmstat 1" show?
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, odd , because my old pc runs faster on 14.10m than it did on 14.04...much faster aamof
<EvilRoey> lordievader, http://pastebin.com/QfcJkrMp
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  ah
<EvilRoey> I wqas considering re-installing to a native 14.10 installation
<EvilRoey> rather than continuing on my 14.04 installation that I had upgraded to 14.10.
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Relatively idle. User time sometimes spikes a bit.
<yossarianuk> EvilRoey: did you upgrade or fresh install ?
<EvilRoey> yossarianuk:  do-dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, do you have separate / and /home partitions? If so I would reinstall to / .
<yossarianuk> if you upgraded did you have the kubuntu ppa added with 14.04 ?
<EvilRoey> lordievader: it's that when I use any process (firefox, amarok, top even) then CPU usage spikes to 100%+
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Then show that ;)
<EvilRoey> yossarianuk:  I don't know? I just did do-dist-upgrade
<EvilRoey> -t
<lordievader> Run vmstat when the problem occurs, else the info it produces is useless in debugging the problem.
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  I have separate /subvols/ on a BTRFS partition
<yossarianuk> you mean 'sudo do-release-upgrade' ?
<EvilRoey> yossarianuk:  correct
<EvilRoey> sudo do-release-upgrade -t
<EvilRoey> or -d, or whichever switch checks for new releases.
<EvilRoey> lordievader: ok will do then.
<BluesKaj> -d is for dev or 15.04
<EvilRoey> oh, well I have not upgraded to 15.04 at all.
<EvilRoey> it's 14.10
<BluesKaj> dev=development release
<yossarianuk> sounds like a GPU issue to me....
<EvilRoey> I ran the do-dist-upgrade -d  from 14.04 -> 14.10
<BluesKaj> EvilRoey, why the -t ?
<EvilRoey> why a GPU issue?
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  -d not -t
<BluesKaj> ok
<EvilRoey> yossarianuk, why a GPU issue necessarily? I also thought that it might be that.
<EvilRoey> yossarianuk:  so I got the latest nvidia PPA (346) and installed that
<yossarianuk> just your description i.e if any window is opened slows the entire system
<EvilRoey> it does.
<EvilRoey> and if I click on a menu in Firefox, sometimes it might take five seconds before I see a response.
<EvilRoey> same for adding/removing tabs
<yossarianuk> have you tried adding another user and logging in with that /
<EvilRoey> no
<EvilRoey> er
<EvilRoey> yeah
<EvilRoey> I tried with a new ~/.kde,
<yossarianuk> ok
<EvilRoey> I tried with a different user
<EvilRoey> I still have the same issue.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<EvilRoey> I'll bbiab too
<EvilRoey> need to go run get groceries
<EvilRoey> yossarianuk:  I also tried strace -p on the process and seeing where it was stalling
<EvilRoey> yossarianuk:  but I could not interpret the symbols I saw
<Waynes1> how do I turn off that thing that makes my screen go dark when watching videos
<Waynes1> I'm sure it's great when I'm running on batteries, but I'm not
<Waynes1> oh, not display or display settings (which appear to be the same), and neither is it screenlocker, it's "power management"
<EvilRoey> back
<EvilRoey> hey all again
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj, lordievader & others
<karambito> Hey guys, do you know if it's possible to have overlay scrollbars in Plasma? I have my windows with tiny borders (so they have no borders xD) and this could be awesome to have. For those who don't know what they are → http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/disable-overlay-scrollbar.jpg
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Could you provide me with some vmstat output when you are seeing 100% cpu usage of firefox (or something).
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj:  if I want to re-install, how do I do this?  I have a BTRFS partition with @root on / and @home mounted on /home
<EvilRoey> lordievader: ok sure, will do
<EvilRoey> lordievader: what would we be looking for specifically?
<EvilRoey> what signs
<lordievader> EvilRoey: We are looking at what the cpu is doing, is it user time, system time, io time, etc.
<EvilRoey> lordievader:  ok, if it's taking CPU time mainly, then what else would I check for?
<EvilRoey> I'd like to see what module within Firefox is pegging the CPU
<lordievader> EvilRoey: I'd like to know if it is io time or user/sys time...
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> I'll let you know then
<EvilRoey> lordievader, I'll be back at my computer in a few hours and will let you know then
<EvilRoey> thanks :)
<user1397> hi!
<lordievader> o/
<user1397> anyone know how to change trackpad scroll speed?
<ivan_> hello using kubuntu 14.04 here how do I add a picture to the user login?
<Guest95614> how do I add a picture to the user login?
<soee> Guest95614: go to System Settings -> Account Details
<Roey> lordievader: heya, back at my place now
<Guest95614> thanks
<Roey> lordievader:   http://pastebin.com/Me7RKfhL  <-- shows vmstat while Firefox is throttling the CPU at >100%
<Roey> lordievader: Fx is just sooooooo slow in responding to any clicks.  And then it makes the rest of my desktop slow because then the Pager takes five seconds to respond to clicks.
<Roey> lordievader: even now it's taking 101.3% CPU time, and I have nothing loading at all
<Roey> lordievader: it's just..spinning itself... it seems
#kubuntu 2014-12-09
<Thev> i need help please basically i have everything running but on boot since i have it installed uefi gpt i keep getting the grub menu and have to keep putting configfile (hd0,2)/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Thev> any fix?
<Richard82> hi
<Richard82> I just asked a question in #kde  but the channel is totally dead
<Richard82> so I wanted to cross-post,  maybe there is someone awake here
<Richard82> sometimes (not often,  but from time to time)  KDE wallet refuses to work - in such cases,  I open my web browser (Chrome) and go to a website,  where usually a username / password should be automatically filled in by KDE Wallet
<Richard82> but,  unfortunately nothing happens (from time to time,  not always!)
<Richard82> so, I close Chrome,  and open it again
<Richard82> sometimes this helps,  sometimes not.  Most of the time,  I have to restart my PC
<Richard82> and I cannot believe, that restarting my Computer is the only possible solution
<Auzner> Richard82: just a shot in the dark since I have never used it: gedit ~/.kde/share/config/kwalletrc then if there's a Close When Idle=true chance that to false or increase the timeout
<mat619> Hi - is there a currently supported version of Kubuntu for PowerPC machines?
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> lordievader: have still the problem with libc6, any hint? havn't read your hints. if any, from yesterday
<jimmydwatts> after usig the updte comands in the termenal emulater konsole in kubuntu 14.10 to try plasma five i tried some comands to ge back 4 and now the desk top is n all black screen
<jimmydwatts> then pushed a funvtion key and up popped the screen shot screen and it asked if i wanted to view it in fire fox thats how i got here
<jimmydwatts> so if anyone knows some keystrokes to get me into my desktop or dispaly er
<soee> good morning
<rry> help
<bsah_7> my kde menu is still in english, even if i install all the german language-packeges.
<bsah_7> any idea why?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lordievader> EvilRoey: Your cpu is rather idle during those time... However usertime is higer than sys or io time. You said you did an strace?
<lordievader> noaXess: Err, try to figure out why the 2.1 is being blocked.
<noaXess> lordievader: sure
<xl__> buenos dias alguien habla español?
<Karambito> Hey guys, do you know if it's possible to have overlay scrollbars in Plasma? I have my windows with tiny borders (so they have no borders xD) and this could be awesome to have. For those who don't know what they are → http://ubuntuhandbook.org/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/disable-overlay-scrollbar.jpg
<Galico> xl__: si
<lordievader> !spanish | xl__
<ubottu> xl__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xl__> thanks
<xl__> buenos dias
<lordievader> xl__: Good day to you to ;)
<xl__> no somebody in #ubuntu-es
<yossarianuk> Checked out NeptuneOS the other day - their KDE implementation is really nice - they use lancelot I think.
<yossarianuk> also the BFS scheduler makes it more snappy than openSUSE/Kubuntu
<lordievader> yossarianuk: Isn't this rather offtopic ;)
<yossarianuk> however - in most benchmarks Kubuntu still beats it
<lordievader> \o/
<yossarianuk> ah yes, sorry....
<yossarianuk> however there are possible elements that would be good to port to kubuntu.
<yossarianuk> for those interested my benchmarks are here :  http://openbenchmarking.org/result/1412068-KH-1411307KH11
<yossarianuk> its opensuse 13.2 vs NeptuneOS (both of those use BTRFS) vs Kubuntu 14.10 + plasma5 vv Kubuntu 4.10 (kde 4.x)
<yossarianuk> sorry kubuntu 14.10  (kde 4.x)
<lordievader> yossarianuk: The elements you speak of might be good to put on the devel mailing list.
<yossarianuk> lordievader: ok thanks.
<yossarianuk> plasma 5 stacks up well in the benchmarks btw.
<ablest> hi
<lordievader> o/
<aoa> how long time is normal after select kubuntu on grub until full load desktop kde ?
<hateball> aoa: It depends on your hardware
<hateball> Takes 7-8 seconds on my machine
<aoa> i must waiting about 2 min for load kde
<aoa> really 7-8 second , how do that ? are you use ssd ?
<hateball> Yes, SSD
<hateball> otherwise nothing special, core i5 etc
<hateball> but SSD is the real nice thing
<aoa> unforchently i haven't SSD , my loptop have corei3 , 4 GB ram , 500 GB H.D.D
<hateball> 2 minutes sounds long with that anyhow
<aoa> but i have fedora21 and ubuntu 14.04.1 on it , these distro are faster than kubuntu
<hateball> aoa: Have you checked the logs? Could be it halts on something for a while or so
<aoa> No i don't
<aoa> which log ?
<hateball> maybe /var/log/messages
<hateball> and others
<aoa> and must i looking for what on log ?
<aoa> sorry for english
<hateball> well, anything with Errors or Warnings I guess :)
<hateball> aoa: What is your native language? There might be a channel for it
<aoa> my native language is persian , there isn't any channel for my language .
<bazhang> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<hateball> you're still welcome here of course, just that it might be easier getting help in native language :)
<aoa> this channel always is empty
<aoa> and guys kubuntu channel are professional
<aoa> and i can speak english here , it is for me as practice
<hateball> :)
<Okitain> (the hateball smiles at you)
<hateball> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<hateball> aoa: there is also this ^
<hateball> aoa: do you have automatic login? I mean.. is it the actual KDE login that takes time, or total machine startup?
<aoa> No i haven't automatic login , i type pass on login
<aoa> i will try bootchart
<aoa> please wait install it and reboot kubuntu ,i will comback soon
<hateball> aoa: Well does it take a long time to reach the login prompt? or is that "normal"
<aoa> hateball are you there ?
<aoa> i reboot my kubuntu and after load kde , bootchart generate image of boot process on my machine
<aoa> http://i60.tinypic.com/am2xr6.png
<hateball> aoa: it's so tiny I can't read it
<hateball> I wonder if tinypic makes it... tiny. Perhaps imgur is nicer
<hateball> aoa: At any rate, it should help you see if something takes a very long time
<aoa> i uplaod image on mediafire maby you can better see it
<aoa> http://download1640.mediafire.com/r64mhmx36sgg/jf8977dzz1b09q2/aoa-Lenovo-G500-trusty-20141209-1.png
<aoa> i can't understand nothing on image .
<aoa> it is complicate
<hateball> First, looks like it runs an fsck for 10 seconds right at the start... wonder if it does that every time?
<hateball> still, it's "only" 70-75 seconds in total...
<hateball> not too bad considering HDD I think
<hateball> the pause at 40 sec or so I assume is waiting for password
<aoa> ok if 70 sec is normal for HDD , i am Submission
<aoa> thanks for help
<aoa> another question . why speed of open firefox as first time and load kde is slower than secend time ?
<hateball> aoa: When you start an application it reads from the HDD and loads into RAM
<hateball> and it will remain cached in RAM for starting it a second time
<aoa> ok perfect answer , thanks
<NixBox_Cisco> heey yall
<NixBox_Cisco> elemantory os and nvidia drivers are a pain
<NixBox_Cisco> using a nvidia gtx 750
<yossarianuk> NixBox_Cisco: nvidia driver on all ubuntu variants are a pain as they do not have the latest drivers...
<yossarianuk> NixBox_Cisco: but your better off asking in the elementary room.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<EvilRoey> o/ BluesKaj
<EvilRoey> lordievader: oh yes I did.  I'll have to run it again though so that I can capture its output
<BluesKaj> hey EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> :)
<dma_g> Hello I've a strange issue with .kde/Autostart script:
<dma_g> I've two PC and one shares software folder with the other. At startup the second PC waits for mounting the software folder on the first and after that it starts some scripts. Since I don't want KUbuntu to wait for the first pc to be sharing the folders I've implemented a script that continuously waits for the folder mount and once mounted it starts the software. Unfortunately when I start the second pc while the first is already running everything works
<dma_g> fine, but if i start the second pc first it correctly waits for the first pc to startup and then mount the hd but starts my software several times instead of only once. Do you have any clue?
<dma_g> what may be causing this issue?
<BluesKaj> dma_g, is this a nfs setup ?
<dma_g> yes
<dma_g> this is the script in .kde/Autostart https://paste.kde.org/pz07bz3ht the three .sh files at the bottom are the ones started multiple times
<dma_g> BluesKaj: I'm using NFS with the following options: defaults,user,exec,noauto,sync,hard,nointr
<BluesKaj> dma_g, this is a script issue, perhaps you could take your question to ##linux, they have ppl there capable of examining your script and recommending a fix
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Kazgal> hey
<dma_g> BluesKaj: mhmm how could a script run several times one portion of it? to me it seems more like Kde calling it several times. Anyway I'll try to ask it on ##linux
<BluesKaj> dma_g, sorry I can't help ...I used nfs at one time , but didn't need a startup script to run it, hence my assumption that it's a script issue
<dma_g> BluesKaj: I see.. thanks anyway :)
<JunkHunk> hello people...I am new to kubuntu...the point is I set 4 virtual adapters in /etc/network/interfaces and though they work, when bootin the system a message always appears now saying: "waiting 60 seconds more for network config" and after that another message: "bootin system without full network config"
<JunkHunk> what do I need to get full network config?
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Those virtual nics likely are not getting an ip address.
<JunkHunk> lordievader I did what I read here: https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/create-virtual-network-adapters-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ though I also added dns-nameservers
<JunkHunk> lordievader,  kubuntu 14.04 here
<akiva-thinkpad> Ubuntu Q and A going on soon: come join #ubuntu-on-air, and tune into https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rODyNKhMqZ8
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Perhaps the physical device that cannot get an ip?
<JunkHunk> lordievader,  I am connected and with ifconfig I can see the virtual adapters moreover ping works in everyone of them
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<lordievader> !paste | JunkHunk
<ubottu> JunkHunk: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JunkHunk> lordievader, sure
<JunkHunk> bytheway wich is the keyboard shortcut for konsole?
<JunkHunk> lordievader,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/9443474/ and this is the ifconfig command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9443478/
<JunkHunk> its working but I get that message on login
<JunkHunk> as if it is not properly configured?
<JunkHunk> does anybody know how to change cap images in desktop cube?
<lordievader> JunkHunk: For the virtual nics you have an invalid gateway.
<lordievader> JunkHunk: Also it is a good idea to use iproute2 instead of ifconfig, ifconfig is rather nasty and outdated.
<JunkHunk> lordievader oh thanks
<JunkHunk> mybad
<JunkHunk> okay
<JunkHunk> iproute2 got it
<lordievader> JunkHunk: For a reason why iproute2: http://inai.de/2008/02/19
<JunkHunk> thanks lordievader  may the force be with you?
<emanuele> ciao
<emanuele> ciao
<emanuele> someone is italian?
<BluesKaj> !it | emanuele
<ubottu> emanuele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Eumel> Hallo BluesKaj
<Eumel> Hey BluesKaj make a little bit information!
<BluesKaj> Eumel, what information ?
<Eumel> Information like inspiration!
<BluesKaj> no idea what you need
<Eumel> I need a chroot generator from internet, with copy and paste.
<BluesKaj> Eumel, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unix-linux-chroot-command-examples-usage-syntax/
<Eumel> I visit the site, but this is not a generator.
<BluesKaj> dunno what you mean, keep looking
<Eumel> I mean a copy and paste (Download) and selection like Hdddrive, like, driver, like open Terminal and so on.
<Eumel> I seekink for a chroot generator.
<Eumel> hey you BluesKaj.
<BluesKaj> Eumel hi
<Eumel> BluesKaj >>> And the question of why, I answer so if there is such a generator would be, then I could by comparison with my own search for errors and eliminate strive for chroot.Furthermore, could arise if there were something new thoughts inputs to the tribulation to go when adversity with your own progress, from the paths. <<< google translator
<Eumel> BluesKaj > Sorry I understand little English.
<BluesKaj> Eumel, never heard of a chroot generator, there is a set of commands to use chroot as I posted earlier
<BluesKaj> !de | Eumel
<ubottu> Eumel: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<cleaner>  ya estas salas no son lo  mismo de antes que lastima
<matti_> co tam
<lordievader> !spanish | cleaner
<ubottu> cleaner: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EvilRoey> heya Lordievader
<lordievader> Good evening, EvilRoey
<EvilRoey> :)
<Guest71397> On Kubuntu 14.10 KDE 4.14.2: "Get Widgets" modal doesn't work & please point me to fix for networkmanager for system tray. Thank you in advance.
<Okitain> Guest71397: what sort of problem are you experiencing with networkmanager?
<Guest71397> Upon adding getting error: file:///usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/org/kde/networkmanagement/contents/ui/main.qml:112:19 Type ConnectionItem unavailable
<Guest71397> And: file:///usr/share/kde4/apps/plasma/plasmoids/org,kde/networkmanagement/contents/ui/ConnectionItem.qml:302:17: Cannot assign to none-existent property "onAccepted"
<murthy> how to check if my system is infected with turla trojan?
<bazhang> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-3 (utopic), package size 205 kB, installed size 876 kB
<murthy> bazhang: Does it work based on signatures?
<bazhang> murthy, I'd read the help/manual page for that; there is one other program of the nature, the name escapes me at the moment
<murthy> bazhang: ok I will try that
<bazhang> apt-cache search rootkit should reveal it
<bazhang> chkrootkit
<bazhang> thats the one
<murthy> I am wondering if a rootkit finder if it is based on signatures is updated to find this latest threat
<Curiosity4tech> hello everybody
<Curiosity4tech> guys I,ve installed the last version of kubuntu
<Curiosity4tech> and I have really issues with the X
<Curiosity4tech> the nvidia drivers give me an error
<Curiosity4tech> and the colors are very decomposed on the compiz menu
<Curiosity4tech> can I reinstall it without an iso?
<Curiosity4tech> the hole system I mean from the previous installation
<Okitain> Curiosity4tech: can you delete the NVidia drivers?
<Okitain> Curiosity4tech: or, well, do you want to roll back to the previous version>
<Curiosity4tech> Okitain I would prefer to roll back to the previous version or the default Xdriver
<Curiosity4tech> Okitain, how do I roll back to the previous version?
<Curiosity4tech> Okitain, or better to an initial stage
<Okitain> Curiosity4tech: rolling back to the previous distro without complete iso-reinstall is impossible
<Okitain> Curiosity4tech: however you can remove Nvidia drivers.
<Curiosity4tech> Okitain, and can I do it from the current installed
<Curiosity4tech> better to remove the Nvidia drivers
<Okitain> Curiosity4tech: sure, you got a working console?
<Curiosity4tech> how do I do it?
<Curiosity4tech> yes
<Curiosity4tech> I am on it
<Okitain> Curiosity4tech: in that case, do "apt-cache search nvidia"
<Okitain> and pastebin the result
<Curiosity4tech> paste here or in private dialog?
<krytarik> !pastebin | Curiosity4tech
<ubottu> Curiosity4tech: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Okitain> Curiosity4tech: okay, well, execute sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*
<Okitain> then install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<Okitain> and kubuntu-desktop, just in case.
<Okitain> finally, "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Okitain> and you should be good to go.
<Curiosity4tech> krytarik, here you are http://paste.ubuntu.com/9446815/
<Curiosity4tech> ubottu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9446815/
<Curiosity4tech> and tkx!
<Curiosity4tech> Okitain, I will do it right now brb
<Curiosity4tech> thank you
<Curiosity4tech> Okitain, when trying to install xserver  I get the message it is installed already with the latest version
<Curiosity4tech> should I remove it first?
<Okitain> Curiosity4tech: that's not bad. Don't remove it.
<Curiosity4tech> kubuntu-desktop is installed as well
<Curiosity4tech> I believe the nvidia driver is the issue
<Okitain> well, i just told you the steps of removing the nvidia driver, with avoiding most pitfalls of not having any drivers.
<Okitain> You can probably now reboot.
<Curiosity4tech> ok
<Curiosity4tech> thanks
<murthy_> Okitain: did he install the binary from the website?
<Okitain> murthy_: i think he installed the repo version
<Curiosity4tech> Okitain,  I got an error at reboot
<Okitain> Curiosity4tech: go on...
<Curiosity4tech> it is an nvi doc error
<Okitain> nvi doc? Like, the documentation for extended Vi?
<Okitain> for serious?
<Curiosity4tech> yes
<Curiosity4tech> and another one
<Curiosity4tech> but not related
<Curiosity4tech> I thought it was nvi from nvidia :)
<Okitain> Well, paste your problem in the main ubuntu channel, cause i _really_need to sleep right now
<Okitain> *pastebin
<Curiosity4tech> Okitain, thank you for all your help but I will switch to xfce
<Okitain> Curiosity4tech: well, if you _really_ think that will help you
<Curiosity4tech> even the 250GST board and the AMD 4x cores Phenom whoud be a match for kde but not yet seems...
<Curiosity4tech> thanks
<keithzg> Hmm, printing from Kdiff3 seems to be entirely broken these days (just gives a completely blank page). Any GUI diff tools out there that can print nicely in the modern era?
<soydemadrid> hi has anyone updated plasma5 today and now just has a black screen after login?
<soydemadrid> I'm not sure if it is plasma5 or some other update but i did a dist-upgrade and now I login and all is black and I just have a mouse and that's it
<soydemadrid> i've tried removing and reinstalling different nvidia and nouveau drivers but still just black. I wondered if anyone has this issue?
#kubuntu 2014-12-10
<TaiChiMustDo> Solve NetworkManager question from earlier on crashing upon adding to systemtray. Appears to be problematic for many. https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=120815#p316954
<yahyaa> does anyone have an idea of when the plasma5 will be ready?
<valorie> "ready"?
 * valorie is using plasma 5 atm, and have been for a few months
<valorie> to find out if it is ready for YOU, perhaps try the liveUSB?
<yahyaa> the only release i saw is an unstable and unsupported version of it
<valorie> we're planning 15.04 to be plasma 5 by default, if that is what you mean
<yahyaa> yes
<valorie> so about 5 months
<yahyaa> ok thanks, I installed the unsupported version, but it could not find my printer, said it was missing a ppd file!
<valorie> please file a bug, yahyaa
<valorie> that's the point of running a testing version
<yahyaa> how should I do that, I already uninstalled it and went back to plasma 4
<valorie> I've heard of printing problems both here and in #kde
<valorie> oh sad
<valorie> filing bugs is an important contribution
<yahyaa> no doubt
<fossilchan> #userguide
<fossilchan> who 0 o
<valorie> fossilchan: what are you looking for?
<valorie> perhaps alis can help
<valorie> !alis | fossilchan
<ubottu> fossilchan: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<street> t
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alvin> Running plasma5 now. With KDE 4.14.1. If I add the Kubuntu PPA, will I get 4.14.2, or is the PPA not meant for plasma5 users?
<street> can someone tell me if kubuntu 14.04 uses grub2 from the install?
<valorie> alvin: which kubuntu ppa?
<valorie> street: yes, grub2
<valorie> for years
<valorie> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<alvin> Right. Ehm, backports I think. Let me check.
<street> humm
<alvin> valorie: No, this one: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<alvin> backports is currently used for telepathy. That one too actually. Can I add both and not break plasma5?
<lordievader> !info grub2
<ubottu> grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 2.02~beta2-15 (utopic), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<lordievader> Ah, finally an actual version 2 :P
<street> thanx
<valorie> alvin: I think you would get a warning of incompatable software
<street> I lost it after my last update, and wanted to eliminate any conflicts with the packages I installed yesterday
<alvin> valorie: In that case, I'll try. I'm already running plasma5, what's a little more risk :-)
<valorie> me too, but I can't recall if I have backports or not
<valorie> I should
<valorie> so far so good with plasma 5 here
<street> I received my first error installing updates today. I was a little surprised when I crashed...got it back now
<alvin> Looks fine so far. I'm downloading. This morning I noticed that my kernel upgrades aren't getting trough. I let the installer partition, and it made a separate /boot and /boot/EFI. (encrypted LVM). Now I see that /boot is NOT automounted, and apt fails to see that. So, when update-grub runs, it places an initrd on my root volume. I'll have to remember to mount /boot.
<valorie> that's a bit odd
<valorie> I'm glad I don't have to deal with efi
<alvin> This might qualify as a bug. If someone else uses encrypted LVM and notices his /boot is NOT mounted (df), please check.
<alvin> valorie: You will in the future.
<alvin> You can run from systemd, but not from EFI :-)
<street> that seems related to my reboot problem..couldnt find partitions
<street> thanx again
<lordievader> alvin: How does your /etc/fstab look?
<alvin> I'll install and reboot. brb. street, what reboot problem? I must admit I do have problems rebooting, but I didn't know that ahout the /boot partition. Kubuntu does not want to reboot directly. I have to drop to a shell
<alvin> lordievader: I'll reboot first and paste it somewhere
<alvin> Reboot succeeded. I already see stuff fixed using that PPA. Good!
<alvin> The reboot problem I still have is very weird. When rebooting, the pc actually reboots, goes to grub, then shows a blank screen. Then I press Ctrl+Alt+Del, then it reboots, goes to grub and boots normally. Every time. I have to 'reboot twice'.
<alvin> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alvin> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9454281/
<alvin> I did change stuff. like the /tmp and the names (and especially size) of the LVM volumes. Makes no sense to create a single LVM volume anyway.
<lordievader> alvin: The uuid of /boot is correct?
<alvin> blkid says it is
<alvin> I note that now, /boot and /boot/EFI actually did mount
<alvin> I wonder what the problem was. There was an initrd placed on /boot when it was not mounted. I moved it to the correct partition before rebooting and ran update-grub
<ahox> Hi, my plasmashell does not register any typing anymore. E.g. opening an plasmoid, say activities, selecting the search box and typing will result in the text appearing in the previous active application
<ahox> Any idea what to do?
<alvin> ahox: No. Plasma5?
<alvin> Any idea where I can find the KDE wallet manager in plasma5?
<ahox> alvin, yes
<ahox> alvin, kwalletmanager
<alvin> ahox: Thx. It was not installed.
<alvin> On a related note, what's the package for KDE telepathy. It's not installed either.
<alvin> Ok, that's not true. Stupid of me. I was looking for 'telepathy' in the Kmenu while "Instant Messenger Contacts" was staring me in the face in "favorites"
<alvin> It looks like plasma5 is missing a status indicator for Instant Messaging. There's a warning however.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Roey> BluesKaj:  g'morning
<BluesKaj> Hi Roey
<Roey> bbiab
<morgajel> question for you guys- when you install off a usb stick, have you noticed that your machine never ends up recognizing the optical drive?  I finally get around to trying the optical drive over a year after the initial install and it can't see the drive. no /dev/cdrom or /dev/dvd, nothing in lshw, and nothing in lspci. http://www.linlap.com/hp_elitebook_8570p says the drive works, and I've physically replaced the drive as well. same results.
<morgajel> any thoughts as to what the problem could be?
<morgajel> or where else to look?
<morgajel> nothing in dmesg either ;/
<MarcoPau> hello, I can't have chromium in my own language since a few upgrades. I have the language packages installed and reinstalled to make sure everything went properly. Do you have any hints?
<BluesKaj> morgajel, uefi/bios ?
<morgajel> BluesKaj: I'm not 100% sure- it's probably whatever was stock with the laptop. any suggestions on figuring out which it is?
<BluesKaj> morgajel, how old is the laptop?
<morgajel> two years old
<BluesKaj> ok then it's definitely uefi , I've had the same problem since I removed windows 8 and installed Windows 7 and Kubuntu
<morgajel> looks like bios- no trace of efi in dmesg, but plenty for bios
<morgajel> BluesKaj: :/
<morgajel> BluesKaj: I take it you didn't find a fix?
<BluesKaj> morgajel, the only way I solved it was to install a new GPT partition table over the old one and reinstall both OSs
<BluesKaj> gpt from the windows disk management
<BluesKaj> ok gotta go for a while ..bbl
<morgajel> thanks BluesKaj
<morgajel> so basically I'm screwed :/
<morgajel> BluesKaj: for the record, it was in legacy bios mode rather than uefi hybrid (with cmd) or uefi native
<BluesKaj> morgajel, yes I did the same at first, but got tired of removing the batery for 5mins every time i needed the cdrom detected
<BluesKaj> err battery
<BluesKaj> so now i just use the usb option in the uefi/bios
<BluesKaj> morgajel, I suggest you do the same
<BluesKaj> it also helps to have access to a pc that has a working cdrom to transfer files and iso to a usb stick
<morgajel> here's the most frustrating part
<morgajel> I didn't even need to use it
<BluesKaj> didn't need to use the cdrom?
<morgajel> I just wasted 3 hours trying to read a disk that my coworker burned for me for a dell disk array; I can mount the iso through the idrac
<morgajel> this is the second time in 2 years that I've needed to use it, so I thought I'd try to figure it out since previously I presumed It was a bad drive
<morgajel> not a bad drive, just derpy hardware
<morgajel> and I don't have the time or resources to reimage my laptop right now
<morgajel> I'm trying to get a new vmware cluster up and running before Jan.
<BluesKaj> well if you want to restore cdrom access then Is suggest gpt for the windows partition, if you have it installed. GPT keeps better track of hardware and partitions than the old mbr and windows recovery ntfs
<morgajel> yeah, it'll probably be a project for January or Feb.
<morgajel> thank you for your help though
<morgajel> I really appreciate it.
<BluesKaj> as soon as you install kubuntu the gpt partiton table reverts to the old msdos version for ext4
<BluesKaj> and my cdrom still disappears for a while at times , just not as often :)
<BluesKaj> it's not a complete fix, unfortunately
<BluesKaj> morgajel, in the meantime I've decided to use usb as a my cdrom substsitute since it's much more reliable in the legacy mode.
<BluesKaj> I have 3 usb sticks and they're very inexpensive nowadays, better reliability and much faster transfer speeds than cds
<morgajel> BluesKaj: ugh, it's one of THOSE days. copied the ISO from the server to my local machine, vmware won't mount it for windows to use. move it to my linux install, loop mount it there in a place where windows could see it, and while the autoinstaller works, the paths are fubar'd since it's not a real disk.
<morgajel> on top of that, using an actual win8 install disk, I was unable to boot off it regardless of bios configuration
<morgajel> so everything is failing today
<BluesKaj> morgajel, ok maybe secure boot is blocking the bootup, ..try disabling secure boot
<morgajel> it was disabled :/
<BluesKaj> try the removing the battery for a few mins then opening the bios to see if you can boot off the cdrom
<AndersonS01> Boa tarde
<AndersonS01> tem alguem que possa me ajudar
<AndersonS01> ?
<BluesKaj> !br | AndersonS01
<ubottu> AndersonS01: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<AndersonS01> eu  sou novato e não entendo muito
<AndersonS01> onde faço isso?
<BluesKaj> AndersonS01, ^
<AndersonS01> não tem na lista o br
<BluesKaj> AndersonS01, English only please or, /j #ubuntu-br or #ubuntu-pt
<arthurfiggis> hmm...anyone know their way around ufw particularly well? :) i have a bunch of rules set up to try and allow access from any address coming from 192.168.2.0/24 as a range to port 8200 of my PC, to share out DLNA stuff...but it seems like it's still blocking a lot of connection attempts in the logs?
<michael___> Hallo zusammen
<michael___> habe eine hdd aus dem kubuntu ausgehängt und habe anscheinen was falsch gemacht, habe auch im google nach antworten gesucht leider ohne erfolg da ich noch zu wenig von linux verstehe und das ist die meldung wo ich beim starten des system bekomme  (The disk drive /home1 is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait, or press Sto skip mounting or M for manual recovery)
<soee> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<michael___> ok danke für die miteilung
<Jef91> is there an easy way I can keep KDE, but purge all the default apps that came with Kubuntu?
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who knows how to add a new custom session to lightdm? I added a file in /usr/share/xsessions, but no new item in the login.
<keithzg> Hmmph, just saw baloo_file jump to 100% CPU usage and start eating up gigabytes of memory; all hail the new file indexing regime, as broken as the last :P
<rberg_> does anyone here use kde telepathy successfully?
<rberg_> I am unable to log into a xmpp server that kopete works fine with. ktp has a spinning icon and never connects
<keithzg> Hmm I use *telepathy* routinely but never on the desktop these days. I think there's a general telepathy log though? Although kde telepathy IIRC you run a specific other binary to debug.
<keithzg> Hmm of course the official freedesktop page is purely gnome-focused: http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Debugging/
<rberg_> I have been looking in ktp-debugger but I dont see any obvious errors
<keithzg> rberg_: and your problem isn't just https://community.kde.org/KTp/Troubleshooting#I_can.27t_connect_jabber_accounts ?
<rberg_> I do have a ~/.cache/dbus
<rberg_> err dconf I mean
<keithzg> Fair enough; and when I actually look I see that this bug was fixed long ago, heh. Time to update the community wiki!
<rberg_> I have also removed my iptables rules just to be sure
<keithzg> rberg_:Hmm, but the fact that Kopete works fine (on the same PC, I assume?) makes that seem unlikely anyways.
<rberg_> yep same machine
<rberg_> bonjour works much better without me blocking it :)
<keithzg> rberg_: Wireshark time?
<rberg_> thats a idea, I have never used wireshark.. is it anything like tcpdump?
<keithzg> Yeah, just a nicer interface mostly, heh.
<keithzg> Fairly easy to filter on the fly.
<rberg_> cool, I will look into that
<rberg_> I see packets going out but not back.. and a error "Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.Telepathy.Connection.gabble.jabber.rberg_40XXX_2ecom_2fkde_2dtelepathy_2d498686': no such name""
<rberg_> also "tp-qt 0.9.4 WARN: Error parsing config file for connection manager "haze" - introspecting"
<nawar> is this the right channel for devs who are working on the plasma 5
<valorie> nawar: you probably want #plasma
<nawar> cool thanks!
#kubuntu 2014-12-11
<Josh^> what is the white button at the top left of my windows?
<Josh^> it doesn't seem to do anything
<valorie> Josh^: is it a circle with a dot in the middle?
<Josh^> valorie, yes
<valorie> ok, that is the button that allows the application window you are using to be seen on either all activities or all virtual desktops
<valorie> I think the latter
<valorie> in general, if you don't use virt desktops, we're removed it in kubuntu
<Josh^> interesting, is there a way to make it not show up?
<Josh^> I don't usually use other "Activities"
<valorie> I believe in systemsettings you can choose to display only one desktop, 2, 4, 8 etc.
<valorie> if you choose one, the button will disappear, at least in kub. .... 14.04 and on I think
<Josh^> thanks valorie :)
<valorie> yw
<TheFakeazneD525> Sysinfo for 'lcom': Running inside KDE 4.14.2 on Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) powered by Linux 3.16.0-25-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6750 @ 2.66GHz at 1998-2664/2664 MHz, RAM: 2966/3952 MB, Storage: 38/282 GB, 225 procs, 4.67h up
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm on utopic finally :D
<valorie> welcome to the future!
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-HP-Pavilion-dv7-Notebook-PC': Running inside KDE 4.14.2 on Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) powered by Linux 3.16.0-25-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3610QM CPU @ 2.30GHz at 1221-1693/3300 MHz, RAM: 7724/7883 MB, Storage: 414/784 GB, 321 procs, 195.15h up
<TheFakeazneD525> I'm not running the KF5 spin though :P
 * valorie is also running plasma 5
<TheFakeazneD525> maybe by january though
<valorie> maybe
<valorie> some of the bugs are getting fixed
<valorie> good enough for everyday use for me, but not for everybody
 * TheFakeazneD525 nods
<TheFakeazneD525> valorie: so *buntu is getting ffmpeg back \o/
<Josh^>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.13.0-40-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz ** RAM: Physical: 5.7GB, 77.1% free ** Disk: Total: 205.7GB, 91.0% free ** VGA: 8086:0166 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: 10ec:8168 ** Uptime: 4h 54m 39s **
<Josh^> hm, well then
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin and got some updates today, and ever since then I'm spontaneously logged out and sitting at the log-in screen every time the screensaver tries to kick in. The screensaver is set to go off after 5 minutes of inactivity. If I try to go into system settings in the GUI to uncheck the box that tells the screensaver to come on, I get instantly logged out before I have time to uncheck
<littlegirl> the box and hit Apply. Is there a command line way I can uncheck that box?
<littlegirl> Hey there, I'm running Kubuntu 12.04 Precise Pangolin and got some updates today, and ever since then I'm spontaneously logged out and sitting at the log-in screen every time the screensaver tries to kick in. The screensaver is set to go off after 5 minutes of inactivity. If I try to go into system settings in the GUI to uncheck the box that tells the screensaver to come on, I get instantly logged out before I have time to uncheck
<littlegirl> the box and hit Apply. Is there a command line way I can uncheck that box?
<littlegirl> Is there a command line way to change the screensaver settings?
<littlegirl> Thanks for the help.
<keithzg> littlegirl: I think that's configured in .kde/share/config/kscreansaver
<keithzg> err wait, typo on my part heh
<keithzg> ~/.kde/share/config/kscreensaverrc
<Squidward> !ops | waaaaaaaaaaa
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> lordievader: like right now, Amarok is operating with 134% CPU time as given by 'top'
<Roey> this is insane
<Roey> Amarok is just not responsive at all to clicks
<Roey> Firefox is not response to clicks when it has like 8 tabs open
<Roey> If I re-install, I need to prevent losing my @home, which is a subvol on the BTRFS partition that also holds @.
<user1397> how do you enable spanish characters? more specifically, how do you make a spanish n (with the tilde).  I remmeber on windows all you had to do was Alt+164
<keithzg> user1397: Personally I just always call up a character map, but to be able to do some sort of Key+otherkeys to write a special character, you'll probably have to go into the advanced keyboard settings and enable a compose key.
<keithzg> user1397: Once you have a compose key set up, you can look in /usr/share/X11/locale/en_US.UTF-8/Compose for the default mapping (assuming your locale is set to en_US.UTF-8; adjust as necessary!) for how to get each character.
<keithzg> See https://userbase.kde.org/Tutorials/ComposeKey perhaps if that isn't clear.
<user1397> keithzg: gotcha, thanks!
<user1397> i figured the easiest thing for me actually is to just add spanish keyboard in settings, and just switch between english and spanish in the taskbar
<user1397> also, what's the best way to slow down my scroll speed on my trackpad?  i tried to mes around with the trackpad settings in system settings but wasn't having much luck. anyone else have this problem?
<naccis> i am new to linux i really could use a little help getting my iphone and ipad to connect
<naccis> i am running kubuntu 14.04 all updates have been done.  i am trying to connect to the ipad and it seems to cause a system crash
<naccis> any takers?
<fego> 3
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<alket> Hi, im running kde telepathy , sometimes when someone writes me on GTalk , windows pops but there is no message , what could it be ?
<alket> yeah , one thing I know about KDE is that the support is almost non-existent
<alket> such a great software, such a low support
<hateball> That's unfortunate
<hateball> You could try #kde when this channel is idle
<alket> all kde channels are idle, all time
<DansTaFace> hey coucou la dedans :)
<DansTaFace> personne peu me dire comment on se connect sur un autre serveur irc ?
<hateball> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<DansTaFace> merci super gentil ;)
<DansTaFace> good morning my friend
<DansTaFace> bye bye
<JunkHunk> hello how to configure an old logitech keyboard? though it looks like working volume controls won't do anything I need to use applications or sound menus to control volume
<hateball> JunkHunk: what do you mean "looks like working" ?
<hateball> does pressing the keys bring up the OSD indicating volume changes?
<JunkHunk> hateball I mean when I operate volume controls in the keyboard a bar appears on screen mesuring the sound as I go up and down but it does nothing it has no effect
<JunkHunk> its a logitech /Y-BN52
<JunkHunk> I didnt find that model in kubuntu system preferences...it was working with the default and it is working with the logitech internet elite keyboard set but...not quite there yet
<hateball> JunkHunk: can you edit global shortcuts?
<JunkHunk> hmmm
<hateball> and choose component kmix, then try reassigning the shortcuts
<hateball> see if it picks up your keys
<JunkHunk> I think it has something to do with sound config
<JunkHunk> its the only thing not working
<hateball> make sure it's using the right "main channel"
<hateball> rightclick kmix in tray
<JunkHunk> ouch
<JunkHunk> you nailed
<JunkHunk> I was using the graphics card HDMI channel which is not plugged
<JunkHunk> cool
<JunkHunk> depeche mode sounds cool now
<JunkHunk> hateball you might not like slopes
<JunkHunk> but balls??
<JunkHunk> balls are fun!!!
<hateball> xD
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<petsounds> hi. where do i find config file for kmail?
<darokthar> https://userbase.kde.org/Kmail/Configuring_Kmail#Options_without_a_user_interface_representation
<petsounds> darokthar: thx
<EvilRoey> Good morning all.
<FlameReaper-PC> Is it me or is it that CIFS file mounting has this one problem
<FlameReaper-PC> where if a mounted share's node is down
<FlameReaper-PC> connection error or what have you
<FlameReaper-PC> and the share is still mounted
<FlameReaper-PC> any attempts to do file browsing hangs almost indefinitely
<alvin> The year is 2014. I'm trying to find horizsync and vertrefresh of a monitor.... (that's a sign we need a bigger budget)
<FlameReaper-PC> alvin: which reminds me, tearing is quite frequent
<alvin> FlameReaper-PC: You're describing NFS :-) How is the share mounted? On your filesystem, or with KIO?
<FlameReaper-PC> alvin: Hmm, not sure, all I can describe is that I use a program to handle mounting
<FlameReaper-PC> smb4k it is
<alvin> FlameReaper-PC: Oh, the issue here is old hardware. Very old hardware. < 2000.
<alvin> Ah, I've never used that.
<alvin> I always try to use NFS, and when I need SMB, usually kio is easy enough. Sometimes, I do the stuff manually too. Ehm, mount -t cifs (or is it smbfs again?) -o username=me //server/share /mnt
<FlameReaper-PC> alvin: well before I used that, I followed some instructions in which it's to write some mount commands into the /etc/fstab file
<alvin> there are more options, but that's basically it.
<FlameReaper-PC> ... and yeah the same common problem whenever a connection lag/disconnection occurs
<FlameReaper-PC> yeah that mount command is what I've used before I decided to use the program so that the process becomes one-click
<alvin> I think that can be expected, no? Are there file sharing protocols who don't have trouble with that?
<BluesKaj> cifs is usually used with samba /smb afaik
<FlameReaper-PC> alvin: yeah but it's quite hurting when KDE opens the open file dialogue and it ends up not responding due to the mount being gone due to connection errors
<alvin> If that's what you want, you can still add everything to /etc/fstab, and use the noauto,user options. You'll see the shares in Dolphin, and they will only be mounted when clicked upon.
<FlameReaper-PC> ... maybe I should consider getting some extra LAN cables and stop depending on wireless to handle my connections
<alvin> You should :-) KDE can't know that the share disconnected, unless it gets a timeout. And that, by definition, takes time.
<FlameReaper-PC> alvin: I interpret "takes time" as in "forever" :p
<FlameReaper-PC> at least I have a 8-port hub that I should utilize for my room
<alvin> You should try NFS. Takes days :-)
<FlameReaper-PC> alvin: wow
<FlameReaper-PC> Now that makes me wonder about production studios
<FlameReaper-PC> one I've went to uses NFS
<alvin> 2 days ago, I installed a new FreeNAS system, imported the config, rebooted a few times, and saw that I forgot to unmount all NFS clients. After the whole upgrade process, all drives were back again. No issues, but very unresponsive during the downtime.
<FlameReaper-PC> I imagine it'll be quite hell whenever a deadline for productions comes near and the NFS suddenly decides to sleep...
<alvin> Yes, that's not good. I avoid wireless.
<alvin> That's nice for tablets, but not for production stuff with fileservers.
<alvin> FlameReaper-PC: Have you tried kio?
<alvin> It's not fit for everything, but very handy.
<alvin> LibreOffice doesn't like it too much. Pure KDE software usually has no trouble with it.
<FlameReaper-PC> alvin: how do I use it?
<FlameReaper-PC> by the way that's also a problem
<alvin> Easy. In dolphin smb://fileserver
<FlameReaper-PC> since I'm mounting my music folders for Audacious to play it
<FlameReaper-PC> and Audacious is a GTK+ program
<alvin> In Dolphin also: remote:/ You can create Network Folder links to all your favourite servers.
<alvin> Hmmm
<alvin> I don't know. You'll have to try. Maybe it works, but that's typically something where I would use fstab. (or something like daap when possible)
<alvin> Gnome has something similar though.
<alvin> gvfs?
<jstaniek> hmm what should I enter about Kubuntu here? is there calligra for it? kubuntu-CI?
<jstaniek> https://userbase.kde.org/Calligra/Download
<jstaniek> (I mean recent versions > 2.8.5)
<FlameReaper-PC> jstaniek: Wouldn't calligra be available from the backports PPA
<FlameReaper-PC> oh
<FlameReaper-PC> shouldn't it already be there
<alvin> !info calligra
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.6-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 9 kB, installed size 81 kB
<FlameReaper-PC> alvin: I'm not using GNOME, but yeah my other option is fstab
<FlameReaper-PC> which is already being handled
<FlameReaper-PC> guess I'll have to deal with the timeouts then :p
<alvin> Yes, I believe you'll have to try to get your wireless more reliable.
<alvin> maybe an extender, or homeplug+wifi combination
<jstaniek> Anyone interested in updating https://userbase.kde.org/Calligra/Download#Kubuntu ? would be great, people are a bit confused if there's support
<jstaniek> alvin: where can I find 2.8.6 at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports  ?
<alvin> jstaniek: You don't need backports. Version 2.8.6 is in the main archives. At least if you're using 14.10.
<alvin> I don't think the people you're looking for are here. This is user support and that is a KDE site. But you could try in #kubuntu-devel
<jstaniek> alvin: good, so is this description ok: https://paste.kde.org/p58uulnid ?
<alvin> jstaniek: Looks like it. I checked. 2.8.1 is the version in 14.04
<alvin> That reminds me that I need to check Calligra's progress from time to time. I still use LibreOffice, (although I don't have that much need for an Office Suite.)
<alvin> apt install calligra it is
<jstaniek> yep, the first step to have it available widely, it seems non-rolling distros get outdated quickly
<jstaniek> it == always newest version
<samskiter> hi. struggling to get a second monitor to appear on my machine
<samskiter> hi. trying to get a second monitor workiong on my machine. how can i clean out any old nvidia stuff?
<alvin> samskiter: With luck, remove (or move) your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file if there is one, and you're done. What driver?
<samskiter> alvin its an nvidia proprietary driver. just managed to find what i had an remove it (nvidia-304)
<alvin> That used to be jockey, but I have no idea how the new program is called. I used jockey-text before permanently switching to nouveau
<samskiter> yea iw as getting an error about jockey
<BluesKaj> samskiter, which kubuntu version ...jockey is depracated on the later versions
<BluesKaj> samskiter, which kubuntu version ...jockey is depracated on the later versions
<alvin> BluesKaj: Any idea what the new command is?
<samskiter> alvin: i had no xorg.conf file
<alvin> That's good. It's easier.
<samskiter> should it just be a case of restarting x to get it to pick up the externam?
<samskiter> external*
<samskiter> alvin: xrandr shows a 'virtual' monitor as disconnected and a VGA as disconnected
<samskiter> which of those wouldbe my hdmi port?
<alvin> LVDS I think. Those names depend on the driver. Have you tried the KDE System Settings?
<BluesKaj> alvin, i just look in system settings>driver manager>recommended drivers
<alvin> Yeah, me too. But I like doing stuff like that from the command line.
<alvin> Jockey-cli was slow, but it worked
<BluesKaj> alvin, the cli just launches the same app ...what's the difference
<alvin> BluesKaj: No, jockey-cli could be run without a running X server
<BluesKaj> so you run it in the tty/vt ?
<alvin> indeed
<alvin> Wel, *ran :-)
<BluesKaj> well alvin I don't see the point of installing from the cli without X, it doesn't make a bit of difference for graphics drivers, unless your gpu drivers are broken and need a different driver, but to each his own
<alvin> Exactly! That's a very good reason. That way, you can easily switch drivers. Times are better now, but I've remember configuring X before autoconfiguration, evdev, etc,... I'm the kind of person that prefers to boot to a TTY, and then uses startx. (Ok, I'm not doing that on Kubuntu, but I like to be able to do it.)
<BluesKaj> startx isn't the correct command anymore, the correct method is to restart the display manager, most likely lightdm
 * alvin doesn't need display managers :-p
<alvin> There's a sticker on the box next to me: X - indirect servername to launch the XDMCP chooser
<alvin> I admit to be curious to what Wayland will offer though.
<BluesKaj> you need the display manger/greeter to login unles you login from the the vt/tty
<BluesKaj> ok , stuff to do for a while ...bbl
<mdlpe> hello, i made a fresh install of Kubuntu 1404, somedy used optimus vidéo card ?
<samskiter> my system is totally messed up now. i installed a driver from the NVIDIA site and got a resolution of 640x 480. uninstaled it and got caught in a loginscreen loop. i've reinstalled it now , but I'm still stuck at this resolution. how can i clear out everything and get back to something sane
<vladimir_> Hello
<vladimir_> Hello! How're U doing?
<yossarianuk> hey !
<yossarianuk> good
<noah> my touchpad isn't working
<noah> tolszak: hello?
<krytarik> !details | noah
<ubottu> noah: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<noah> ubottu: you still there? I was over at the #ubuntu channel and didn't see your message.
<ubottu> noah: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noah> krytarik: you still there? I was over at the #ubuntu channel and didn't see your message.
<krytarik> noah: Well, you can see *now*. :)
<noah> krytarik: yep. So my touchpad was working and then I accidentally pressed Ctrl-{F1,F2,F3, or F4 I forget) instead of Ctrl-F5.
<noah> krytarik: It stopped working, and I though the computer was hung but maybe I just though that because the mousepad stopped working... Anyway, I restarted the computer w/ the keyboard and now Kubuntu says "No touchpad found" in Touchpad in Input Devices
<noah> krytarik: hello?
<simplify> #ubuntu-kernel
<simplify> opps
<genii> Hm
<delt> Hello
<delt> trying kubuntu in a VM.... so far, really nice system!
<delt> but it really should include gcc in the default install... at least VirtualBox guest additions depends on it, and probably other stuff as well.
<delt> it doesn't show up in the software center, and getting it from the command-line with apt-get is really not user-friendly for beginners.
<delt> anyway, just my $0.02 =)
<keithzg> delt: Well, the VirtualBox guest additions are the ones doing things wrong, honestly, since they aren't installing as a .deb! If they were, they could properly proclaim what their dependencies are.
<keithzg> Although yeah, from my perspective I outright wish that the build-essential metapackage was default, heh.
<keithzg> If I'm installing kubuntu-desktop, I'm expecting the *full* dekstop, and how is it a full desktop without compilers? ;)
<delt> keithzg: yeah but it needs to build a kernel module, which is going to be different for each machine, or a headache to maintain with all the different kernel versions and builds
<keithzg> delt: that's fair enough, but again, then it should ship as a .deb that depends on gcc so that when it's installed and then runs to compile the kernel module that it can rely on gcc being there!
<delt> keithzg: good point
<keithzg> In fairness, the main VirtualBox package *does* recommend gcc; the problem is that in this day and age of GUI package managers, the recommends are generally just unseen and ignored, heh.
<delt> anyway, i personally don't use KDE, but being used to setup machines for other people, i can appreciate a good OS when i see one =)
<delt> just wanted to share my $0.02... peace  o/
<keithzg> :)
<Roey> hello all
<Roey> anyone here?
<keithzg> Yes and no ;)
<keithzg> If ya have a question, generally best to just ask it, and if anyone has ideas or answers they'll chime in.
<Roey> Keithy
<Roey> ok.;
<Roey> my system is SO SLOW after I upgraded from 14.04 -> 14.10.  I want to re-install a clean thing.
<Roey> a clean installation.
<Roey> I use BTRFS, where @home is mounted on /home and @ is mounted on /
<Roey> if I re-install, how do I keep @home from getting obliterated but ensure that @ gets overwritten?
<Roey> keithzg:  ^
<keithzg> Uhhh hmmm. I'm not sure that the installer actually understands btrfs subvolumes, or at least not automatically. Might be a better plan though to just figure out *why* it's going slow.
<keithzg> Either that, or just back up your home dir and then restore it afterwards.
<keithzg> Is there any indication that something is hogging a lot of resources if you look at, say, KSysGuard?
<keithzg> Roey: ^
<Roey> ok, so:
<Roey> keithzg:  sorry, I was AFK
<Roey> keithzg:  I've done the following:
<Roey> 1) ran 'top' to figure out which process is hogging the CPU;
<Roey> it was firefox, and also amarok, when I was using amarok.
<Roey> They were both consuming 100+% CPU time
<Roey> I tried vmstat l  at the suggestion of one of the other helpers here
<Roey> I tried strace -p $firefox_pid
<Roey> to see if it's making any calls that are taking long
<Roey> but it was too voluminous
<Roey> I tried moving ~/.firefox out of the way and starting fresh,
<Roey> but it is still slow.
<Roey> I tried logging in as a different user, but it was still slow.
<Roey> it happened once I upgraded from 14.04 -> 14.10 as I said before.  You note that it's much easier to just figure out the cause of the slowden than reinstall fresh.  Okay, I'm down with that.
<Roey> (Because otherwise I'd have to re-configure and re-secure a fresh installation)
<Roey> keithzg:  ^
<keithzg> Hmm, interesting.
<keithzg> Is there anything taking up a ton of RAM?
<keithzg> Although I can't quite think of what would create the specific symptoms you've experienced.
<Roey> hmm
<Roey> well firefox is taking 8% RAM
<Roey> I have 8 GB
<keithzg> (If you *are* going to reinstall you can always just dump your list of packages and feed it back in again to automatically reinstall them, though, which should save a bunch of time.)
<Roey> oh, interesting.
<Roey> OK then.
<Roey> Wellll I have some packages that I downloaded
<Roey> like python odf
<Roey> that I got with pip
<Roey> keithzg:  I looked for what is eating RAM
<Roey> and didn't really fidn it
<Roey> I have ~4GB as buffers
<Roey> and only 500MB of swap being used
<keithzg> Hmm, so it's not that it's crunching along trying to offload to swap, yeah.
<Roey> right right
<Roey> keithzg: good insight :)
<keithzg> Roey: I can't say I can think of anything obvious to test, then. So, if you do go the reinstall route, take a gander at https://wiki.debian.org/ListInstalledPackages for how to dump and then restore a list of packages.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> thanks very much!
<keithzg> Mostly it's "dpkg --get-selections > installed-software.log" to dump your current setup, then "dpkg --set-selections < installed-software.log" to tell the system what you want installed and "apt-get dselect-upgrade" to act upon those intentions :)
<Roey> oh that's interesting ninja action
<Roey> I've been with Debian since 1999 or so and have wrestled many gorillas, but this is new to me
<Roey> keithzg:  thanks :)
<keithzg> Yeah, I've had to do that before when encountering major filesystem corruption but the disk drive itself was fine. No problem, Roey, best of luck!
 * keithzg has gotta run
<Roey> aye, ciao!
#kubuntu 2014-12-12
<Excite> hello
<Excite> can some one help me out on makeing a radio for on line
<Excite> plases
<Excite> need help on app
<Excite> ppa oops
<CryptoSiD> i want kde 5, what version of kubuntu should i download to have kde 5
<CryptoSiD> :)
<CryptoSiD> i should read topic i guess:D
<Excite> CryptoSiD:
<CryptoSiD> stop harassing me in PV
<Excite> CryptoSiD:  i pm you
<CryptoSiD> thx
<Excite> kk
<Excite> fine sorry
<Excite> :(
<Excite> wood some one like to help me out on  a radio
<Excite> i have the link to add the radio to but i need some help
<Excite> i have 14.10
<Excite> ill pay you money if you help me
<Excite> Fritigern you on ?
<Excite> CryptoSiD: hey sorry but it hard to fine some one to help me
<CryptoSiD> all good dont worry, but i dont think its a good idea to pv everyone who join this chan to ask for help
<CryptoSiD> and to "come on your pc"
<Excite> CryptoSiD: iam not pv ever one seeing if i can get help that all iam not hit ever one up
<Excite> i post it see if some one can do this job ill pay them
<Excite>  virtual dj who can i get this on me pc ?
<Draggin> Heya. Can someone direct me to the appropriate channel for discussions on MySQL on Ubuntu?
<Unit193> Draggin: I'd think #ubuntu-server would be good, or if it's generic enough, #mysql
<Unit193> !alis | Draggin
<ubottu> Draggin: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Draggin> Sweet, thanks Unit193 :)
<Draggin> I'll try that
<Tex> TeXaCo
<Tex> hello, can somebody explain the differnce in Stand by and suspend to ram?
<novakitty> I run Kubuntu 14.04 as  VMWare Workstation 10 guest on Windows 7.  Recent updates seem to include Nvidia related packages, which might make sense given that I have NVidia hardware, except for as long as I have used vmware and linux together, the video adapter has been detected as "Gallium 0.4 on SVGA3D".  This is because it is a virtual adapter, not the actual adapter that is exposed to the virtual machine.  At least this
<novakitty>  is how it has been, up until I noticed these nvidia packages downloading lastnight.
<novakitty> Now I have a cool nvidia settings program, but I don't seem to have any openGL support.  Desktop effects will not load, it says the engine isn't loaded.   Glxinfo returns alot of lines about missing GLX extensions.
<novakitty> If I had just updated VMWare Workstation, I might susupect it was behind the changes in hardware detected, but I haven't.
<novakitty> I've honestly never had to worry about graphics issues at all beyond installing "vmware tools" which is supposed to build and install all the necessary modules to support the virtual hardware.  This has to be rerun after every kernel update, which did occur lastnight.  I ran the vmware tools installer script as usual.
<novakitty> ironically enough when i scroll up and look at the history of conversation here in this channel...I see that the last time i connected, ages ago, someone was asking about what seems like a similar problem.  This person couldn't get desktop effects to work with nvidia drivers....same problem here except I'm not so sure I should have nvidia drivers in the first place.
<novakitty> Anyway I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to help me troubleshoot my problem.  I wasn't attempting to do anything apart from run the usual security and program updates from the LTS sources.
<hateball> novakitty: probably more likely to get vmware support in #vmware
<hateball> novakitty: unless you are 100% sure that GPU passthrough is working etc
<hateball> pretty sure most everyone here runs their desktops on bare metal
<novakitty> hateball: I didn't change anything in vmware though.  I only updated kubuntu.  I wan't attempting any GPU passthrough
<novakitty> I wans't trying to install or update or change video hardware
<novakitty> wasn't*
<novakitty> I came to the channel that I can only guess is most related to my problem.  As I mentioned I didnt update or change anything having to do with VMWare.
<novakitty> Plus you know if I got to #vmware and mention Kubuntu, they'll jsut suggest I got to #Kubuntu and ask.
<hateball> Heh, true
<hateball> either way if you're not using passthrough you're not going to get glx
<novakitty> I was jsut hoping for assistance in trying to determine where my problem lies..then I can try to ask in the more appropriate places
<novakitty> well they way its been for years is I use the default settings for vmware and kubuntu detects it as a Gallium SVGA adapter.  OpenGL has been working fine all along, with only one hitch introduced with a KDE update a year or so ago that required me to force openGL support.  But I've had Wobbly Windows all along
<novakitty> I guess my question is why did my adapter change from this gallium SVGA virtual adpater to an actual NVidia adapter?
<novakitty> ..that doesn't work right
<lordievader> Good morning.
<novakitty> Ok I have returned!  I reverted to a backup of my virtual machine from a week ago, before this weird nvidia driver installed itself.  I have Gallium SVGA showing with GLX enabled...wobbly windows working.  I have checked for new updates, and these updates again include the nvidia driver, which I do not want.  Nevertheless Kubuntu update wants to install this and break my openGL.
<novakitty> I'm pretty confident now that this is more of a kubuntu issue than a vmware issue.
<novakitty> can anyone help me determine why these packages are being installed when I update?
<samskiter_> tst
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lapion> hi BluesKaj
<Roey> hi lapion, BluesKaj
<lapion> hi Roey
<Roey> :)(
<BluesKaj> hey Roey
<BluesKaj> lapion
<lapion> I have a really nice pentium m1 tablet of which the processor has a shortcoming that it does not correctly whether or not it has PAE
<lapion> after installing fake-pae I got it to upgrade.. all the way to 14.04 and it' is still working fine..
<lapion> it's still extremely responsive
<lapion> The problem of the pae miscommunitcation appears to be mostly something to do with ULV ( ultra low voltage ) versions of the P-M1.
<Waynes1> sometimes randomly a window selection screen pops up which looks very convenient but I have no idea how to trigger it
<krytarik> Waynes1: See here: https://www.kde.org/announcements/4.0/desktop.php
<Waynes1> krytarik: oooh, the reason why I never noticed how to trigger it is that it does not work all the time
<krytarik> Heh. :P
<parsnip> i have problem
<parsnip> i cannot log into my user account in a normal way
<parsnip> but i can get in through guest account then tty to my user account, and password works there
<genii> parsnip: What happens when you try to log in? It just returns you to lightdm/kdm ? Or something else
<parsnip> when i enter password, it acts like it is incorrect
<parsnip> but i am command line logged in on tty1 to my user, so i can check things
<parsnip> i see ppl recommend to remove .Xauthority
<parsnip> maybe an update changed password type?
<genii> parsnip: Did you do something recently like run a graphical application as root ? This can mess up permissions in your home directory
<parsnip> not that i recall
<parsnip> i tried running a bash script as sudo
<genii> parsnip: If the password works from command line, then changing it will probably not affect being able to login to Kubuntu. I would try to make sure all things in your home directory are belonging to the proper username and not root or other users
<parsnip> it was for opening up multiple tmux sessions, local tmux
<genii> parsnip: Yes, something like that might do it
<parsnip> i did some chmod u+x
<genii> Hm.
<parsnip> i think i even tried a "sudo chmod u+x .."
<parsnip> or maybe "sudo chmod +x.."
<genii> parsnip: Can you pastebin the script that was used?
<parsnip> i can find it on the internet, i found it
<parsnip> *that sentence was ugly
<parsnip> https://gist.github.com/dmytro/3984680
<parsnip> so all my silly steps above were because i was new to messing with scripts
<parsnip> perhaps bad changes could be localized to these files?
<parsnip> i will check permissions on these
<genii> parsnip: You can check the exact commands you did by examining the file called .bash_history in the home directory. It will have the exact commands you did
<parsnip> permissions all seem to be me
<parsnip> (not root)
<parsnip> commands don't seem to get any worse than like "sudo ./ssh-multi.sh", that may reveal how much newb i was
<genii> parsnip: What is the result of: ls -l .Xauthority    ..?
<parsnip> -rw------ me me
<parsnip> Dec 12 09:51
<genii> Ok, that's correct. I don't think deleting it will do anything useful for solving this problem.
<parsnip> i c
<genii> parsnip: You can try moving the directory .kde in the home directory to a different name like .oldkde  and then see if it's something in there which is the problem.
<genii> ( it will make a new default one next login if it is successful)
<parsnip> okay. is there a good way to check?
<parsnip> I mean, should i log out on my tty7?
<genii> parsnip: The idea would be, login by command-line and make sure you are in the proper home dir, then: mv .kde .oldkde    ...then logout of commandline, go back to main login screen and try
<genii> to login to that user again from there
<genii> afk, need to finish eating my lunch :)
<parsnip> i did the mv. but i am thinking if i need to shut down all my windows here next.
<parsnip> okay, thank you genii
<parsnip> hello, i have problem with logging in, i was here earlier, but i think i may have a better connection to irc now.
<parsnip> my password works in tty, but not in login screen
<nescius_> parsnip: what does ~/.xsession-errors say?
<parsnip> nescius_: the following:
<parsnip> /usr/sbin/lightdm-session: 26: .: Can't open /e/configs/my_profile
<parsnip> oops, maybe that is creating the problem? i will figure out what is pointing at that and remove it
<parsnip> pressed some buttons, got disconnected. i'm back on. thank you, that seems to have let me login, but i'm going to reboot because state is kind of weird, hope it goes back to normal.
<wxl> does anyone know how to paste to klipper from the command line? e.g. i can just pipe to clipit or xclip, etc.
<wxl> ahhh dbus blah
<parsnip> aha, i had to change my .oldkde back to .kde. Thanks all who helped!
<tlotr> Hello everyone
<tlotr> I wanted to know if the color of the name@pc-name in the Konsle can be changed to a different color?
<tlotr> Anyone who can help
<genii> tlotr: That would be a bash setting, not a konsole one
<tlotr> genii: How can I do that would you be able to let me know
<tlotr> Also I am unable to install grive-tools
<tlotr> the ppa is not getting added
<genii> tlotr: Consult http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prompt-HOWTO/x329.html
<tlotr> I mean it shows it's added but then in the /etc/apt/sources.list it doesn't show up
<genii> ppa do not go in /etc/apt/sources.list but rather their own separate file in a way like /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ppa-name.list
<genii> ( assuming you add it correctly with add-apt-repository)
<tlotr> Yep it's there
<tlotr> in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<tlotr> but then apt-get install grive-tools doesn't work
<genii> tlotr: You have to do sudo apt-get update first
<tlotr> Yep done that
<tlotr> I am trying it once again
<genii> tlotr: It's also possible that the ppa does not have a version which is for your edition of Kubuntu
<tlotr> 12.04 LTS
<genii> tlotr: Which ppa are you using?
<tlotr> ppa:thefanclub/grive-tools
<tlotr> Hey I think it's not for 12.040
<tlotr> 12.04, cause it shows that its tested on 12.10 and above versions only
<genii> tlotr: Yes, they do not have a Precise version
<tlotr> So sad
<genii> Only Quantal onwards
<tlotr> :(
<genii> tlotr: You should consider going to Kubuntu 14.04
<tlotr> Yep but my system is too old and 14.04 runs damn slow on my system
<keithzg> tlotr: it *shouldn't* be much slower, is it just baloo, or?
<dnel> since updating to 14.10 my laptop's wifi won't reconnect automatically, it works fine when i manually connect. I've tried recreating the profile but no improvement, any thoughts on how to fix this?
<AleksejsHome> Hi. I created a kubuntu live usb and launched it on my lenovo B590. Everything works perfectly - touchpad, eth, wifi, BT, sound - everything. Then I click "Install kubuntu", it installs kubuntu on hdd, restarts, and nothing from above works. Even eth. Is there any simple way to make things work out of box?
<JunkHunk> hello
#kubuntu 2014-12-13
<redarsika> всем привет
<redarsika> есть кто знает русский
<Beginner> Hello
<Beginner> i'm trying to kubuntu from a bootable pen but it never starts
<Beginner> i'm trying to run kubuntu from a bootable pen but it never starts
<Beginner> i click on "try kubuntu" and that's all
<Beginner> it never starts
<Beginner> can anyone help me?
<Beginner> please?
<Adso> ciao
<andy123> Beginner: what happens?
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<Fernando___> hello
<BluesKaj_> Hi Fernando___
<Fernando___> hi BluesKaj_
<Fernando___> I have a problem with plasma/dolphin
<Fernando___> can you help me?
<BluesKaj_> Fernando___, state your issue, and we'll try to help
<Fernando___> ok
<Fernando___> sometimes Plasma crashes when I move a file to another directory
<Fernando___> also and when I move a file to trash
<BluesKaj_> plasma 4 or 5?
<Fernando___> 4
<Fernando___> I'm using kubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj_> ok, have you updated and upgraded lately?
<Fernando___> yes, about once a week, but this problem occurs since I installed kubuntu
<Fernando___> maybe 3 or 4 months ago
<Fernando___> no update fixed it,
<Fernando___> the worst thing is that I do the same thing several times and sometimes it crashes
<Fernando___> sometimes it don't
<BluesKaj_> did you install kubuntu directly or did you add kde after installing ubuntu first?
<Fernando___> it's a fresh install
<Fernando___> I installed it, and after that I copied my docs,music, pictures, etc from my backup
<BluesKaj_> Fernando___, oh then you added your old /homre/user directory which contains config files for some apps and desktop I reckon
<BluesKaj_> Fernando___, or did you just add the old folders from the /home/user dir?
<Fernando___> BluesKaj_: not exactly. when I installed kubuntu, I made new partitions for "/" and "/home"
<Fernando___> after the installation was finished, I copied my files from another hard disk
<BluesKaj_> Fernando___, ok that's wise, but which files did you copy?
<Fernando___> the hdd where kubuntu is installed was formatted before
<Fernando___> BluesKaj_: BluesKaj_, I just copied my old ".mozilla" and ".thunderbird" folders to my home, and some non-sysytem files, like music to my Music folder , documents to my Documents folder, etc.
<Fernando___> I used Linux Mint with Mate previously, but no old configuration or system files remains
<BluesKaj_> Fernando___, if there were no dot files/hidden files or links from the old install besides mozilla and thunderbird, which shouldn't be causing plasma problems . then I have no idea what it could be,
<Fernando___> BluesKaj_: ok, I even reported the crash when I had the 1st crash, back in may or june. no solution yet :(  , I also spent lots of time googling with no solution.
<Fernando___> I hoped it was a common failure, but I saw some reports like this in kde.org , and all of them are still open
<Fernando___> BluesKaj_: thank you anyway
<BluesKaj_> Fernando___, do you have the kubuntu backports enabled in your soures.list . I was wondering if your kde version may be out of date
<BluesKaj_> err sources.list
<Fernando___> BluesKaj_: yes, I have backports enabled as I can see it in Muon, where is sources.list ?
<BluesKaj_> Fernando___, /etc/apt/sources.list in krunner/run command
<BluesKaj_> alt+F2
<BluesKaj_> Fernando___, muon looks at the sources'list for it's sources, they are supposed to be the same
<BluesKaj_> errr sources.list
<BluesKaj_> and have you run sudo ap-get dist-upgrade after doing a regular upgrade, lately?
<BluesKaj_> correction : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj_> Fernando___,^
<Fernando___> Ok, wait a minute pls
<Fernando___> BluesKaj_: yes, they are enabled!
<Fernando___> but I didn't upgraded to 14.10, I still having 14.04
<BluesKaj_> dist-upgrade upgrades your desktop and realted files, not the OS
<Fernando___> BluesKaj_: oh, ok! I will try it
<Fernando___> thank you
<BluesKaj_> do-release-upgrade upgrades the sytem to the next OS release
<Fernando___> I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade but no packets were added
<Fernando___> BluesKaj_: thank you for your help, I must go now
<Fernando___> I will come back here later or maybe tomorrow
<Akela_> hi, could anyone tell me why PTP/MTP is not working anymore with S4 ? i end up with "could not claim device"
<foormea> hi. i've got a problem with kubuntu's network manager. i'm currently connected to a wifi network. i wanna configure a manual wired connection, so i create one. after i've created, it's not showing in the list of available connection
<foormea> i'm just really confused, how to get my wired network up via the network manager?
<tlotr> Is you ethernet cable connected to the LAN port on your system?
<foormea> yeah
<foormea> but that shouldn't stop network manager to connect to it anyway...
<tlotr> Once you open manage connections do you see Wired Connection 1
<foormea> yeah or whichever connection i've created
<tlotr> So does it show connected over there
<foormea> no
<tlotr> what about ifconfig
<tlotr> Does ifconfig shows eth0?
<foormea> interface not up
<foormea> well, up but not configured
<tlotr> Then it's not connected properly
<foormea> no shit
<foormea> did you understand my question?
<foormea> knetworkmanager is not showing wired connections in the list of available connections to connect to
<tlotr> You eth0 is not getting an IP address through DHCP?
<foormea> on 2 different laptops
<foormea> nothing to do with dhcp
<tlotr> So no wired connections are showing up
<foormea> correct
<tlotr> Strange
<tlotr> Is the lan port enabled through BIOS?
<foormea> ... if the interface exists and is up, then obviously, yes
<tlotr> what about ifconfig command
<foormea> the answer's not gonna change from 2mn ago
<foormea> the interface is up but not configured
<tlotr> You wired connection should show as eth0 in ifconfig
<foormea> i could configure it manually
<foormea> but that won't make knetworkmanager work like it should
<tlotr> I am not really getting what exactly the problem is
<foormea> the problem is: knetworkmanager is not showing anything else than wifi networks in "available connections"
<foormea> and knetworkmanager is not letting me bring up any wired connection
<tlotr> I don't really use Wireless so I don't really know. I use a wired connection and for me in Network Manager > under Wired > it shows Wired Connection 1 and shows the status as connected
<foormea> ok, got it to work
<tlotr> Great
<foormea> stupid knetworkmanager will only let me connect to a wired connection if there's a cable plugged to another running equipment
<foormea> but anyway
<foormea> thanks
<tlotr> Yes that is correct
<tlotr> Unless and untill the lan port recieves the connection it doesn't get activated
<tlotr> I thought your wired was connected to a router or something
<tlotr> *wire
<foormea> no, i'm installing a pcengines alix and i'm configuring a local pxe boot to install debian on it
<hans_> hi
<reborn7_> hey there?
<mhajii210> hi guys. i was wondering if there is a way to turn off numlock led and Mode F led on my usb logitech media keyboard after Kubuntu shuts down.
<dfzxh> how stable is the plama 5 tech preview these days?
<soee_> dfzxh: not sure about tech preview but in 15.04 it works perfect for me :)
<dfzxh> soee_: i see, thank you
<keithzg_> For me it's perfectly stable in 14.10 as long as I restart sddm upon boot, heh
<keithzg_> I also just finally got around to reporting my one other "major" issue with it, which is https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341858 (purely cosmetic)
<ubottu> KDE bug 341858 in Look & Feel package "Bad sizing of text and some icons" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<soee_> well sddm is a big problem atm
<soee_> but you can switch to lightdm and no issue :)
<keithzg_> HAH
<keithzg_> No issue, they say :P
<keithzg_> Got nothing but a blank screen when I tried that. Had to switch back to SDDM to have it work at all
<keithzg_> But yeah, SDDM is definitely a bit wonky at the moment.
<smaudet> hello, would anyone be willing to help me with wifi drivers? I keep on pulling updates and every single time it knocks out my wifi drivers. I think its a bunch of problems to do with kernel, hard drive space, old wifi drivers, and something being done wrong (perhaps) with the repos.
<smaudet> did anyone see what I sent?
<smaudet> seems like I'm also facing some connectivity issues
<smaudet> reposting as I'm not sure it sent:
<smaudet> hello, would anyone be willing to help me with wifi drivers? I keep on pulling updates and every single time it knocks out my wifi drivers. I think its a bunch of problems to do with kernel, hard drive space, old wifi drivers, and something being done wrong (perhaps) with the repos.
<smaudet> There may be something that could be patched and added back to kubuntu too, because it seems every device I load kubuntu on lately can't recognize the wifi drivers. Fedora works fine, so someone is doing something wrong (and its not me)
<smaudet> kubuntu 12.04 (I'm scared to upgrade, I don't think anything will work if I do), 64 bit, using b43 drivers
#kubuntu 2014-12-14
<Waffl3x> ap0c: disaster!
<ap0c> Waffl3x: What?
<ap0c> Waffl3x: Disaster?
<Waffl3x> ap0c: my moniter (tv) is giving me weird options
<Waffl3x> on linux that is
<ap0c> screenshot - upload to imgur?
<ap0c> if you press print scrn KSnapshot takes a pic and pops up normally in kubuntu
<Waffl3x> will do
<Waffl3x> cool
<Waffl3x> its being stupid
<Waffl3x> http://imgur.com/vSBIiEC ap0c
<Waffl3x> ap0c: http://imgur.com/IKgXpa4,QM1e7tL
<ap0c> Waffl3x: Looks like HDTV resolutions for 1080i and 480i if your TV uses those
<ap0c> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1920x1080
<Waffl3x> what?
<ap0c> screen resolutions
<ap0c> what about them?  what's the weird option
<Waffl3x> no 60hz
<Waffl3x> the tv supports 60hz
<Waffl3x> ap0c: what do you think?
<ap0c> I really don't know , maybe google or a forum post would help ^
<ap0c> I am just using a laptop / default laptop monitor right now
<Waffl3x> :P
<smaudet> nobody willing to help?
<ap0c> smaudet, why are you scared to upgrade to 14.04 LTS?
<smaudet> ap0c: because I think the drivers will all blow up
<smaudet> this is an older machine circa 2009/10, I don't think the package maintainers have a good understanding of this hardware
<smaudet> since as I said nearly everytime I update it tries to install the wrong wifi drivers
<smaudet> My guess is that if I update it will install those wrong wifi drivers, and my ethernet (which is currently not working) will also be unavailable
<smaudet> that basically makes it junk for me.
<smaudet> and its not fun to sideload wifi drivers on a 'clean' system that has no build stuff installed
<smaudet> its a nightmare, actually, I've done it once and it took me half a day
<ap0c> you do know that drivers are all handled by the kernel?
<smaudet> And that's part of the problem, I don't think my drivers are compatible with the newer kernels
<smaudet> I'm on 3.2
<smaudet> last lts I check is on 3.17
<smaudet> checked*
<ap0c> I'm on 3.13.0-40-generic on 14.04.1 LTS
<smaudet> 14.04.3 I think is what I checked
<smaudet> just ran an install on a newer machine I just built
<smaudet> but no way I'm installing 14.04.x on here
<smaudet> too new and I'm 100% it will just break
<smaudet> rather if I could figure out my problem, maybe I have a chance at using 14.04
<smaudet> but for now that chance is zero
<smaudet> so I'd appreciate help
<ap0c> you could always try a live image on a USB or CD to see if it's compatible with your hardware
<ap0c> I have a laptop from 2010 and it works fine
<smaudet> yeah, but the wifi?
<smaudet> what chipset do you have
<smaudet> I've got b43
<smaudet> I mean I expect the usb/keyboard/mouse and vga will still work, but I've got no chance in hell that the network will work at all for 14.04
<smaudet> specifically I have BCM4322 802.11a/b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller
<ap0c> how do I find out what chipset I'm using?
<ap0c> it worked out of the box for me and I never checked
<codencrazy> Can you change the ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v copy/paste in Konsole to be ctrl-c and ctrl-v?
<JohnFromGraham> Hello
<JohnFromGraham> just switched from xubuntu.  how in kde do i add a launcher for firefox and dolphin? THANKS
<JohnFromGraham> as in bottom toolbar launcher.
<archetech> try dragin it  like osx  ?
<JohnFromGraham> yes will work but pins as big icon and a launcher keeps it small i think
<archetech> ad widgets>app launcher
<archetech> add
<JohnFromGraham> "quick launch" add got it :)
<Bomber> hey, what good tools are there for editing word documents? I've tried libreoffice and kingsoft. libre gives some formatting issues and kingsoft is having encoding issues.
<anewhorizon> hello
<nescius> hello
<nescius> I am trying to connect my bluetooth headset with kubuntu 14.10, it pairs alright, but never finishes actually connecting to the headphones, is there something I need to do prior this? like allow something on pulseaudio side?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<nescius> ehlo
<dmoyne> Hello! Qui peut me dire comment faire pour être ENFIN en AZERTY au moment du logging d'ouverture de session kde
<krytarik> !fr | dmoyne
<ubottu> dmoyne: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dmoyne> ok no problems I need help to solve the recurent bug about the keyboard setting prior opening a kde session with AZERTY setting
<JunkHunk> hello I am trying to install this on kubuntu: http://algorithmicbotany.org/virtual_laboratory/linuxinstall.php
<JunkHunk> but when I follow the readme steps and finally test installation with this command, I get an error: http://algorithmicbotany.org/virtual_laboratory/linuxinstall.php
<JunkHunk> hang on I ll post the readme
<JunkHunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9516287/
<JunkHunk> oh mybad
<JunkHunk> Required installed software: g++, make, Qt4
<JunkHunk> hello again
<JunkHunk> I installed g++ but the error persists
<JunkHunk> $ vlab-splash
<JunkHunk> vlab-splash: error while loading shared libraries: libQt3Support.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<JunkHunk> the file is located here: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt3Support.so.4
<JunkHunk> I need to make the program find it
<JunkHunk> when I first run the setup I got this error: ./bin/setup.sh: 169: ./bin/setup.sh: preproc.sh: not found
<JunkHunk> /bin/ln: fail to create symbolic link «/home/ivan/vlab-4.0/bin/awkped»: the file already exists
<JunkHunk> ERROR: Failed to sym-link awkped.
<JunkHunk> how do I symlink awkped????
<JunkHunk> well I did this: $ sudo ln -sv /usr/local/vlab-4.4.0/bin/awkped ~/vlab-4.0/bin/awkped
<JunkHunk> but...it told me the file already exists, I deleted it and run it again but...I still cant run the application
<JunkHunk> any ideas?
<JunkHunk> this program really rocks
<JunkHunk> if any of you like modelling...the ipad program is the best tree modelling software I ve ever found
<JunkHunk> I bet the linux version is worth it too
<JunkHunk> where can I manage startup applications?
<devin> JunkHunk: Menu> System Settings > Startup & Shutdown
<devin> From there you llikely want "Service Manager"
<JunkHunk> devin and why I cant find there skype?
<JunkHunk> devin it always start at login
<JunkHunk> starts
<Slander> Un momento amigo.
<Slander> While I'm here, does anyone know of a way to move an open application between Activites?
<JunkHunk> if only I knew what activities are for
<Slander> They are like differnt desktops, you can have different widgets and programs open.
<JunkHunk> you named it I already have multiple desktops I dont need activities
<JunkHunk> it looks twisty to me
<krytarik> Slander: See here: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=98429
<JunkHunk> okay
<Slander> JunkHunk: I'm installing Skype, I needed to anyway.
<JunkHunk> lol
<JunkHunk> well..I think I see the point of activities..
<JunkHunk> a kind of keeping applications bound to desktops...perhaps?
<Slander> I felt the same way at first. But then I made a "System Managemet" activity with terminals and system info widgets.
<JunkHunk> oh wise..
<JunkHunk> so now I am the user...now the administrator
<JunkHunk> neat idea in this madness
<Slander> xD I'm new to KDE aswell. Theres a lot going on.
<citizen> just saying hi...
<JunkHunk> I think I ll try to get that activity for my kubuntu
<JunkHunk> too
<Slander> brb gotta restrt
<Slander> JunkHunk: The only thing I'm seeing is the "check for updates at startup" option in the skype menu.
<JunkHunk> hmmm?
<JunkHunk> in my kubuntu it is the first window I see
<JunkHunk> it always startup at login
<Slander> Just a sec, I've gotta send some emails and I'll restart gain.
<JunkHunk> in the system settings spot you pointed out...I can see dropbox under autostart but not skype
<krytarik> JunkHunk: Maybe it's this, then: http://askubuntu.com/a/461281
<Slander> Ah, right. KDE remembers what is open.
<JunkHunk> krytarik,  you nailed man!
<krytarik> :)
 * Slander high 5s
<JunkHunk>  1 down vote
<JunkHunk> 	
<JunkHunk> In Kubuntu 14.04, the problem was solved by going to Startup and Shutdown, then Session Management and checking Start with an empty session and Apply.
<Slander> I'd totally check that too, if my wireless card didn't suck so hard.
<Slander> Has anyone ever played 0 AD?
<josuedhg> hello
<josuedhg> I'm looking for C linux user projects
<josuedhg> does somebody knows something about it?
<Slander> http://sourceforge.net/directory/language:c/os:linux/freshness:recently-updated/
<Slander> I can't believe I nearly paid for a windows program that does less than Kontact.
<josuedhg> why would you have to pay it?
<Slander> It's a commercial software
<Josh^> does anyone else have issues of Chromium freezing the whole system?
<Josh^> it keeps happening to me and I have to click ctrl+alt+F3 to get to a console screen and then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to my desktop
<Josh^> that fixes it every time but it's rather annoying
<soee> nope, but Chromium sometimes stops to respond for me, have to minimize it and maximize that it works again
<soee> but im on plasma 5, so this might be also related to not full activities support or somethinf
<Slander> It does the same to me on Plasma 4, soee
<parsnip> What type of terminal is Konsole? Is it xterm or... ?
<larsivi> yesterday I updated my 14.04 for the first time in a little while on my dell xps 13 dev edition (the original one) and now the touchpad is pretty much unusable
<larsivi> anyone seen something similar?
<larsivi> the touchpad settings seems to confirm that there is something with the config (a conflict or whatever), but I wasn't able to actually see any obvious differences
<larsivi> for example it appears that it triggers scrolling when it shouldn't (one finger)
#kubuntu 2015-12-07
<NoCode> Hi, I just installed the latest realtime Linux-Image, while rebooting, I get a blank screen. Should I be using another dependency with another linux-image? Not sure what's going on. I just had a working image before I reformated.
<_shaun_> hi guys i have a massive image that ubuntu insists on printing to one page, how do i print this image to multiple pages?
<valorie> since it's an ubuntu problem, perhaps ask in #ubuntu ?
<_shaun_> ok cool valorie i have posted there
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Guest76868> Sysinfo for 'kubuntu': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.4.2 on Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) powered by Linux 4.2.0-16-generic, CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core Processor at 800-2100/2100 MHz, RAM: 2674/2751 MB, Storage: 2/2 GB, 166 procs, 0.39h up
<Asach> Hello, I am on 15.10 and could you please tell me how do i see a file saved on desktop?
<valorie> hmm, I think you right-click on the desktop and make it folder view
<valorie> desktop settings, yes
<valorie> sorry, leaving....
<Asach> but it appears in a widget view. can we make it look like Windows Desktop icons? sorry, fairly new here
<lordievader> Asach: What valorie says achieves just that.
<Asach> lordievader: thanks but I did just that... But there appears a widget like background behind the icons... I do not want it like that
<lordievader> Here it just displays the icons. You are sure you are not using the folder view widget?
<Asach> If I right click on the desktop, I see these options - run command, activities, unlock widgets, lock screen, leave, desktop settings
<lordievader> Yeah, that sound like you added the folder view widget rather than setting the desktop mode to folder view.
<Asach> I dont see an option to make it folder view :(
<lordievader> Right click on the desktop -> desktop settings -> Layout -> folderview -> apply.
<Asach> ha ha, I got my mistake, I had locked the widgets so couldn't enable folder view... Much thanks <Lordievader>
<lordievader> ;)
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hazamonzo> Hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi hazamonzo
<JediMaster> hi, I've got kubuntu 15.10 running fine on my laptop here (dell xps with intel + nvidia gpus), but I'm having problems with the login screen freezing after a few seconds on my desktop (nvidia gtx 970)
<JediMaster> I've got the nvidia drivers installed, but when it switches to X, it shows the login screen, and for a few seconds the framerate is really slow (2-3 fps) then it freeze completely
<JediMaster> the mouse cursor vanishes, and I can't ctrl-alt-f1 etc to get to the console, but in the first few seconds I can still switch out to the console, after that I have to hit the reset button
<JediMaster> if it makes any difference, this is with dual 4k UHD monitors on display port
<JediMaster> the odd thing is that occasically I've been able to log in, and as soon as it's logged in the weird framerate goes away and everything is fine, but now it's freezing so fast I can't log in
<JediMaster> the clock on the login screen is now 12 minutes behind when I tried to log in
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, install nvidia-prime
<JediMaster> BluesKaj: this is on the desktop with a single GPU
<JediMaster> IIRC prime is the bumblebee equivilant right?
<BluesKaj> sort of , JediMaster you just decscribed an Optimus dual gpu setup "dell xps with intel + nvidia gpus"
<JediMaster> actually I said that I've got it working fine in that setup, it's the nvidia only desktop that's causing the issue
<JediMaster> normally I'd expect laptop issues with *ubuntu rather than desktop =)
<JediMaster> just installing ssh server so I can see what's going on when it freezes
<BluesKaj> I guess too much info confused me, perhaps more direct info about desktop was in order
<BluesKaj> anyway recommend driver in system settings driver manager , if that's possible
<JediMaster> BluesKaj: sorry got disconnected
<BluesKaj> I guess too much info confused me, perhaps more direct info about desktop was in order
<JediMaster> interesting, after swtiching from the console to X, 10 seconds later it froze completely (about 2fps before then), but so did SSH, I can no longer ping the iP of the machien
<BluesKaj> anyway recommend driver in system settings driver manager , if that's possible
<JediMaster> fairly sure I used the propriatory driver from the driver manager
<JediMaster> ok, resetting again
<JediMaster> if I switch into the console as soon as it goes into X, the machine doesn't crash
<JediMaster> it's when I leave it on X for more than about 10 seconds the whole machine freezes up, no network response etc
<JediMaster> can't even press the caps-lock button on the keyboard
<BluesKaj> which nvidia driver?
<JediMaster> nvidia-352-updates
<JediMaster> prime is also installed it seems
<JediMaster> maybe I'll try 352 instead
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, don't use the updates, just the plain 352
<JediMaster> yeah, doing it now
<JediMaster> ok, I've --purge removed 352-updates and instsalled 352, rebooted, and same thing =/
<JediMaster> can't ping the machien
<JediMaster> *machine
<JediMaster> shall I try 340 maybe?
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, check the nvidia site to see what they reommend as a linuc driver then choose that on efrom the repos if available, thnk the 356 is more like it
<JediMaster> right, use their packages directly
<BluesKaj> not the nvidia sitesd driver , I mean the ubuntu version from the deb repos
<BluesKaj> JediMaster,^
<JediMaster> oh right, I couldn't see 356 from the official repos
<BluesKaj> well if the 356 doesn't work the  drop to the 340, both from the repos
<JediMaster> do you mean 352?
<JediMaster> nvidia's site gives you 352 for linux
<BluesKaj> oops 346
<BluesKaj> sorry
<JediMaster> no worries, going to try blacklisting the noveau drivers in modrpobe first
<BluesKaj> don't think that's necessary, but that's your call
<JediMaster> yeah, didn't help
<BluesKaj> the 340 works fine on my entry level GT218, so it should work on your fancier gpu
<JediMaster> what's the window manager for the login on kubuntu?
<JediMaster> is it sddm?
<BluesKaj> if you're on 15.04 or later
<BluesKaj> yes
<akhtar> Helo
<JediMaster> meh, wireless =/ ok, now I'm connected via ethernet... I'm trying nvidia-340
<JediMaster> well that is interesting
<JediMaster> with nvidia-340 the console is now full screen, where as it was about 1/4 of the screen in the middle before (uhd monitors)
<JediMaster> however, X doesn't want to start, it's just black
<BluesKaj> startx?
<akhtar> Helo master how to install themes for kubuntu
<JediMaster> BluesKaj: comes up in low graphics mode, I see on the console: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'nvidia_340': No such device
<BluesKaj> akhtar, systemsettings>workspace theme
<JediMaster> lots of Plasma crash dialogs, with a black screen behind
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, nvidia-340
<akhtar> ok thanks Blueskaj
<BluesKaj> no underscore
<JediMaster> that's the error that startx threw up
<JediMaster> not me typing anything =)
<JediMaster> nvidia-340 is installed
<JediMaster> no freeze, just a black screen now
<JediMaster> I can switch to console
<akhtar> Hello I have two partition in my laptop Win and Ubuntu
<akhtar> so every reboot ntfs drive not automatic mounting
<akhtar> can somebosy give solution
<BluesKaj> have you updated and upgraded lately? it could be a kernel module problem JediMaster
<akhtar> #somebody
<JediMaster> BluesKaj: it's a fresh install of Kubuntu 15.10
<BluesKaj> akhtar, open a terminal, sudo update-grub
<JediMaster> weird, X is moaning about not being able to load nouveau
<JediMaster> I've got a USB stick with Kubuntu here, I'll try booting off that
<BluesKaj> fresh install, but it may need upa=dating and upgrading , JediMaster
<JediMaster> yeah done update && upgrade
<BluesKaj> also dist-upgradew
<JediMaster> yeah, no outstanding packages
<BluesKaj> ok
<JediMaster> ah yes, I seem to remember having problems with the usb stick too
<JediMaster> the monitor turns off when it starts x
<JediMaster> actually not even the kubuntu logo, it's before X
<akhtar> ok I'll try Blueskaj
<hateball> JediMaster: 340 driver has no 970 support
<JediMaster> ahh that probably doesn't help, thanks
<hateball> JediMaster: I'd add this PPA https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa and grab the 355 driver
<akhtar> i havebeen reboot linux and try still show error
<akhtar> error mounting /dev/sda at /media....
<lordievader> What error?
<JediMaster> ok, trying nvidia-352, but going to tailf the xorg log file while it crashes on an ssh terminal
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, run mvidia=xconfig
<BluesKaj> nvidia-xconfig
<akhtar> An error occurred while accessing 'Data', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/akhtar/Data: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda4" "/media/akhtar/Data"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0). Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount. Failed to mount '/dev/sda4': Operation
<akhtar>  not permitted The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<akhtar> that's error for mounting ntfs
<BluesKaj> !paste > akhtar
<ubottu> akhtar, please see my private message
<JediMaster> ok, this may not be gpu related
<JediMaster> akhtar: that sounds like you suspended or hibernated windows, reboot, shut it down and try again
<BluesKaj> akhtar, you might need to disable sleep in your Windows install
<lordievader> akhtar: Did your Windows crash? Since this is a common error if an ntfs partition wasn't unmounted properly.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, hibernation takes over on some windows installs instead of shutdown, it has to ne disabled
<akhtar> No windows haad been shutdown
<akhtar> i have  OS
<akhtar> i have 2 OS
<akhtar> Win and Ubuntu
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Same problem, hibernation/sleep doesn't unmount the partition.
<lordievader> akhtar: Reboot to Windows and cleanly shut it down again.
<JediMaster> BluesKaj: this is what happens every time I reboot, go to the console (before X crashes), then from ssh tailf the syslog the instant I switch to ctrl-alt-f7: http://pastebin.com/VDAQ5UiH
<BluesKaj> akhtar,boot into windows and do this: http://pastebin.ca/3277114
<JediMaster> and running out of power on your laptop also doesn't help
<JediMaster> so, I'm thinking this crash as X starts up is more likely USB or network related given the syslog entries as I ctrl-alt-f7 in
<JediMaster> the last entries straight before the crash are avahi-daemon, NetworkManager, dhclient
<lordievader> Correlation does not indicate causality ;)
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, I'm nor seeing anything helpful in the pastebin
<JediMaster> lordievader: true, and I've verified, that networkmanager is running and I have a network connection if I ctrl-alt-f1 very quickly at the start and it doesn't crash until I go back into X
<JediMaster> dhclient, NetworkManager and avahi are all running
<lordievader> JediMaster: Have you already pasted an X log?
<JediMaster> not yet, let me try
<JediMaster> http://pastebin.com/v4qHk6b0 that is just now, I have ctrl-alt-f1'ed into the terminal, I can ssh into the machine, no problems
<JediMaster> on ssh I'm going to tailf the log while I ctrl-alt-f7 in and see what comes up
<lordievader> JediMaster: Why is nomodeset set?
<JediMaster> ahh yes, that's because it won't boot at all without it
<JediMaster> let me turn it off and try again
<lordievader> That setting usually creates a lot of problems with the closed source drivers.
<lordievader> X doesn't seem to crash by the way. Or at least not in that log.
<JediMaster> ok, without it it does seem to boot, then crashed again 5 seconds into the login screen
<JediMaster> I had to set it to get the kubuntu usb stick to work
<JediMaster> lordievader:  http://pastebin.com/NV7Hw9d1 this is post ctrl-alt-f7
<JediMaster> lordievader: also nice nick =)
<hateball> JediMaster: did you try 355 yet
<JediMaster> hateball: where can you get it from, I only see 350 in the official ubuntu repos and nvidia's own download is 350
<hateball> JediMaster: I gave you a link to https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<JediMaster> ah thanks, sorry I got disconnected a few times earlier
<hateball> 352 is what is in 15.10
<hateball> and it *should* work with 970, but you never know since it is quite a new card. also the fact you're on a hybrid setup
<JediMaster> hateball: I'm actually on a single gpu 970 setup
<JediMaster> I'm trying it now thanks
<hateball> JediMaster: oh. maybe I misread something making me think you were on a hybrid setup
<hateball> JediMaster: anyhow, 355 is flawless for me, so if things are still broken it is possible... it is something else :p
<BluesKaj> hateball, the 355 isn't in the repos
<JediMaster> BluesKaj: ppa
<BluesKaj> well , if the 352 won't run .....
<hateball> The whole point is the card is new, so 340 wont run it at all. 352 *should* work, but
<BluesKaj> think it's his displayport to monitor connection
<BluesKaj> can't hurt to try the ppa I guess
<hateball> I use HDMI so I can't say anything about displayport related issues
<BluesKaj> yeah, I use dvi>hdmi cable
<JediMaster> fingers crossed
<JediMaster> 352 installed and rebooting....
<JediMaster> no, same freeze, 5 seconds into the login screen
<hateball> Thought it was 352 you already used?
<JediMaster> duh, yeah, sorry I installed the wrong one, meh, it's a monday
<BluesKaj> JediMaster, maybe the 355/ppa is worth a try
<JediMaster> I meant to =)
<JediMaster> hateball: that's sorted it
<hateball> marvelous
<JediMaster> 355 doesn't crash, strangely I get around 1 fps on the login screen, then everything is fine
<JediMaster> which I was getting before
<lordievader> Nice ;)
<lordievader> Too new of a card thus?
<JediMaster> I've had my 970 for quite a while
<JediMaster> it worked on 14.04
<JediMaster> maybe it's display port related (dual 4k UHD screens)
<JediMaster> or the other quirk is they're G-Sync monitors
<lordievader> Ohhh, nice :D
<JediMaster> which I've seen strange refresh rate issues on windows in certain games with certain settings
<rodrigomatias> I realized that there is not more updates on kde packages, there was a problem in packaging?
<rodrigomatias> I'm going out for lunch, if I can help with anything.
<lordievader> rodrigomatias: If you want to help out you should ask in #kubuntu-devel ;)
<aluno1> oi
<aluno2> oi
<lordievader> ?
<fenyx> Hi, after fresh install the "kdesudo systemsettings5" command shows me this > http://img.pixady.com/2015/12/594881_snapshot1.png
<fenyx> and "kdesudo dolphin" looks like this and seems to be not working at all for its main purpose (browsing files) > http://img.pixady.com/2015/12/353897_snapshot2.png
<fenyx> What could I do to solve this?
<BluesKaj> fenyx, what about your /home/user?
<lordievader> fenyx: Is there any reason you need to run those things as root?
<fenyx> "fenyx, what about your /home/user" what do you mean? I didn't modify anything yet so my home folder is untouched yet
<fenyx> "fenyx: Is there any reason you need to run those things as root?" thanks to answer a question to a question, lol. Yes there is some reasons. And above all I've always been able to start Dolphin as root from KDE, so why should it change? If I open any app as root like leafpad or Kate, I want to be able to set its appearence, just as an example.
<fenyx> I understand why starting a session as root is bad, but why starting a root app occasionnally wouldn't be possible? Isn't Linux the freedom land anymore? :)
<fenyx> I can open file manager as root in Gnome 3 so it is only a KDE related problem. I prefer KDE, that's my weakness
<fenyx> So what can i do? install a missing package or something?
<BluesKaj> fenyx, it is strange that your root  options are blocked tho
<lordievader> Running gui applications as root is allways finnicky. What likely happens/happened is that the root session has a different configuration which sets icons that cannot be found.
<fenyx> lordievader, that's why I've set breeze icons or different icon sets in systemsettings5 open as root, it usually solves appearence issues
<lordievader> You could run an strace with the -e open option. Then you can see what it tries to open/what it fails to find.
<fenyx> BluesKaj, yes appearence is a thing. But the fact that dolphin couldn't browse "/" is really weird
<fenyx> lordievader, super! at least the beginning of something. Will try now
<BluesKaj> fenyx, so you have / and /home partitions
<fenyx> BluesKaj, no my home is not on a separate partition, only /boot is in its separate ext2 partition
<fenyx> lordievader, I've pasted the result of "strace -e open kdesudo dolphin" here > https://paste.kde.org/pffjxzab1
<fenyx> Could my problem be related to "QStandardPaths: XDG_RUNTIME_DIR not set, defaulting to /tmp/runtime-root"?
<lordievader> fenyx: I was about to point to that line. Along with the null pixmap, that is why there are no icons.
<lordievader> The XDG_RUNTIME_DIR should probably set to /run/user/0. This shows one of the pitfalls when running things as root ;)
<fenyx> lordievader, Do you think that setting this XDG_RUNTIME_DIR could generate my problems than solutions?
<fenyx> *more problems
<lordievader> If set correctly it should do no harm. However I do not think that that is the acual problem, rather an indication of a problem.
<lordievader> The problem lies, more likely, in the fact that whatever is responsible for setting those environment variables (most likely plasmashell) does not set them for the root user.
<fenyx> lordievader, I've searched on the web and from what I've found I've started the "pkexec env DISPLAY=$DISPLAY XAUTHORITY=$XAUTHORITY dolphin" but even this way the result is exactly the same
<lordievader> I don't think that that command ever sets the XDG_RUNTIME_DIR...
<rattking> Hi all.. Hows the stability of plasma 5 these days in kubuntu? I backed off to 4 around 15.04 ish due to plasma 5 being crashy.. but now my ssd is failing and I need to install a OS on a new one
<BluesKaj> rattking, plasma on 15.10 is relatively stable ..and how old is your ssd ? I just installed one a month ago .
<rattking> 3 years I think
<BluesKaj> rattking, hope mine lasts a ittle longer, but I had a hdd die after 3yrs, a WD 1TB HDD
<rattking> I hope soo too.. I do a lot of writing..  but now I am finding I often cant write to files.. and unexplained (no system crashes) FS corruption
<BluesKaj> rattking, have you run smart tools on the ssd?
<rattking> yep.. it 'passed' but that doesnt mean too much
<sjattah> isn't KDE supposed to start .xprofile when I log in?
<NoCode> what package is Raleigh in? GTK theme I guess.
<fenyx> lordievader, "I don't think that that command ever sets the XDG_RUNTIME_DIR.." yes but I'm searching the web again and again and find no solution. I see some tips about visudo and /etc/sudoers, and about removing the ~/.Xauthority file that will be regenerated. Does it look like serious tracks to a solution?
<fenyx> (never had this issues with openSUSE KDE, I'm wasting my whole afternoon on a simple thing like this, never had to do that)
<fenyx> Please help
<fenyx> echo $HOME as root returns '/root'
<fenyx> echo $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR as root returns just an empty line, I understand better the original question about Home by BluesKaj
<fenyx> echo $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR as normal user returns '/run/user/1000'
<fenyx> sudo cat /etc/sudoers returns this: https://paste.kde.org/pee4lmdqc
<fenyx> nobody with an idea?
<fenyx> Ok will go back to openSUSE or I may abandon KDE. Too much hours passed to make simple things work, KDE makes me so frustrated while I've never used another DE. I regret the incapibilities of KDE/Ubuntu teams to make things simple. Bye
<SomeGuy> Hi. I'm looking for some basic advice about running Kubuntu on newer hardware. I'm not normally a Linux user, but come from an OSX background.
<SomeGuy> Newer hardware meaning new laptops or ultrabooks.
<SomeGuy> I've been dissapointed by Kubuntu on an older Lenovo IdeaPad S205 machine: EFI and grunt problems, video driver problems, screen flickering, had to disable composer, laptop cannot sleep, thinks like that.
<SomeGuy> Do you think these would go away on a newer machine?
<BluesKaj> SomeGuy, which graphics first of all?
<BluesKaj> i have a Lenovo G500 with Kubuntu 15.10 using intel graphics and it runs fine.
<SomeGuy> hi BluesKaj, it may be this particular model, but my experience was not very pleasant
<SomeGuy> i think i have ati graphics
<BluesKaj> to make sure run, lspci | grep VGA
<SomeGuy> the screen flickering and artefacts were a headache for a few days. disabling composer sort of fixed that, but plasma doesn't look as nice now
<SomeGuy> i can't troubleshoot right now, i'm on a different laptop
<SomeGuy> will try that
<SomeGuy> i'm not good with linux, but i'm sort of a power user myself and usuly know my way around forums or troubleshooting guides
<SomeGuy> but these few days drove me nuts... I was in here a couple of days ago asking about the "my laptop freezes instead of waking from sleep" problem. I think you were among the responders
<BluesKaj> SomeGuy, I'm not familiar with composer so i don't know how it may affect your graphics and my experience with ati/amd graphics is very limited
<SomeGuy> ok. is there any way i can check compatibility, are there lists somewhere or something like that? should i just watch reviews or kubuntu on youtube or what? i'm interested in understanding if kubuntu is mature enough to run almost out of the box on a new system i would buy. no brand preference or anything.
<BluesKaj> there are no particular brands that support linux unless you research system76, but iirc they run ubuntu with unity pre-installed , but there are ubuntu certified brands http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<BluesKaj> SomeGuy, and as far as kde is concerned , we're sort of on our own
<SomeGuy> what does that mean, "on our own"? I'm fond of the new KDE plasma, it's actually the reason i would give linux a try again, after trying ubuntu, which came close
<SomeGuy> i always found the linux guis rather... ugly. but this one looks very close to what i imagine a desktop environment should look like. and the amount of configuration options, oh boy!
<BluesKaj> SomeGuy, it means the kubuntu community depends on a group of dedicated developers who are much smaller in number than those at ubuntu/canonical and are a separate group supported by Blue Systems
<BluesKaj> http://www.blue-systems.com/projects/
<SomeGuy> i get it. i'm not making demans or anything :) so you're saying ubuntu would support a wider range of hardware configs?
<SomeGuy> i'm just gonna shoot some questions at you. sorry if some of them seem dumb... but is KDE connected to kubuntu? can you run KDE on ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> not necessarily
<BluesKaj> yes you can run KDE on Ubuntu, the default desktop is Unityl, but if you install kubuntu-desktop you can choose which desktop to use at the login page
<BluesKaj> and vice-versa
<BluesKaj> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<BluesKaj> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<SomeGuy> thank you, that make things more clear
<SomeGuy> so can you run plasma kde on any other distros?
<lordievader> SomeGuy: I run Plasma5 on Gentoo. You should be able to compile Plasma on any (sane) distro.
<BluesKaj> yes kde is a dektop environment available on most linux distros , not all but quite a few
<SomeGuy> hmm. so installing kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu would sort of look like kubuntu? what part of kubuntu would i loose?
<lordievader> SomeGuy: None. Installing that package installs, well, the Kubuntu desktop ;)
<SomeGuy> ok. so say i'm really font of plasma5. what would you recommend running it on? i need lamp to run on it and not much else except email and stuff
<SomeGuy> *fond
<SomeGuy> or is that too much a matter of opinion?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu 14.04 LTS runs plasma4 and will do evrything you need as well
<SomeGuy> is there any reason not to run the lates kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> it also has a more configurable desktop than plasma 5 IMO
<SomeGuy> yeah, sorry if this sound strange, but does it look as good? :) i'm a web developer myself, i like nice things...
<BluesKaj> SomeGuy, well being a webdev then you know that looks are a matter of taste first of all
<SomeGuy> sure, sure. but come on, plasma 5 looks good. maybe it's got it's quirks, but most environments for linux are not famouse for their looks... or maybe i wasn't exposed to the right ones
<SomeGuy> anyway, things are much clearer now. so i can run kde on something else and i need to decide on the distro
<SomeGuy> tell me again, why would anyone run an older version of kubuntu? any reason not to go with 15.10?
<BluesKaj> personally i prefer plasma4 , there are more "looks/themes" available
<BluesKaj> have you tried 15.10 yet? I'm thinking of you gpu
<BluesKaj> your
<SomeGuy> that;s what i'm on. 15.10
<BluesKaj> you can burn the iso to a disk or to usb sticj a "try kubuntU"
<BluesKaj> ok
<PyPie> hello
<PyPie> anyone here?
<SomeGuy> ok. thank you for the info, that was nice. and thanks everyone. i might be back for more in the next few days. see ya.
<BluesKaj> ok, good luck
<PyPie> how do you guys enter an en dash by using a Compose Key?
<PyPie> my Compose Key is the Right Ctrl
<PyPie> then I press&hold Right Ctrl and type two hyphens and release the Right Ctrl
<PyPie> nothing happens
<PyPie> if I press the hyšhen 3 times, I get an em dash, not what I want
<BluesKaj> use the minus key on the numberpad with the right ctrl key
<PyPie> —
<BluesKaj> --
<PyPie> -
<PyPie> --
<PyPie> ---
<PyPie> —
<PyPie> —
<PyPie> ——
<BluesKaj> or justthe minus key to the left of the backaspace/delete without ctl
<BluesKaj> --------
<PyPie> those are not en dashes
<PyPie> what you just typed are hyphens
<PyPie> - is a hyphen
<PyPie> — is an en dash
<PyPie> —— is an em dash
<BluesKaj> hephens dashes, it makes no difference in text
<PyPie> YES IT DOES!
<BluesKaj> unless you're wring code I guess, but I wouldn't kno...I'm not a coder
<BluesKaj> writing
<PyPie> that's why everything is fucked up because of guys like you don't give a shit about the distinction between these 3 marks
<BluesKaj> don't blame me, if you kubuntu help that's fine , but otherwise you should ask elsewhere, like ##linux maybe
<BluesKaj> need
<keithzg> Looks like the wrong dashes to me; – is an en dash, not —, which contrary to PyPie's claim is actually an em dash (PyPie's example of an em dash appears to just be two em dashes after eachother).
<BluesKaj> keithzg, I sent him to ##linux and and he wouldn't acept their suggestions and made a fool of himself by yelling and using foul language and then he was banned
<BluesKaj> we were spared the same behaviour
<BluesKaj> and those guys are lot more tolerant of bad behavoir than most chats
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Fair enough. Yeah he seemed to already be verging that way here near the end. Wonder if his blatant misuse of the terms in question betrayed a troll-y agenda or just anger issues. Oh well, c'est la vie and das ist mir wurst and all that ;)
<BluesKaj> keithzg, think he was already quite frustrated by the lack of answers, and making the wrond assumption about en dash
<BluesKaj> anyway it's been a long day again ...think I'm gonna close up shop for today....later
<keithzg> BluesKaj: Take care
<mustang> can someone point me in, around, or about the genpmk package
<mustang> im trying to crack my wifi password here at the office, just to see if I can, and I was going to use genpmk to generate a rainbow table for my ssid
<asdrubal> #reddit-comicbooks
#kubuntu 2015-12-08
<regedit> hello
<regedit> desktop does not start up automatically anymore, i need to execute sudo systemctl restart sddm
<regedit> do any of these /var/log/syslog messages help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/13808520/
<regedit> oh wow nevermind, i'm discovering that an earlier version of apt upgrade which included a kernel upgrade failed midway, i never patched things since O.O
<regedit> doing sudo dpkg --configure -a
<regedit> nope, did not work. my above issue stands  http://paste.ubuntu.com/13808520/
<TNVonFan> Hey guys!!
<TNVonFan> Listen, I have this text dictionary file I am working with, converting it into a SSID rainbow table for WIFI password cracking here at my office.  I was using genmuk to generate the table and it got to line number 9612421 out of 14344391 and quit, so I am assuming I hit some type of buffer in the genpmk program.  Now I need to find out what the password text is on line number 9612421 in the file so I can split it.  Any ideas on
<TNVonFan> how I can do that?  I have no idea what the text is on that line number
<lordievader> Good morning.
<barbara> ciao
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Besi> hi can run kubuntu 64bit with a Intel i7 3770 processor
<BluesKaj> Besi, yes
<Besi> BluesKaj> thank you
<MrMick1e> Hi all and one! Do someone have a problem with booting from usb stick? Tryed almost every otion(advise) i could find on the web, but 0rezult. It realy looks like there is no boot sector on flash drive, but i tryed 5 different apps and none made any res.(from windows), got any ideas?
<Yossarianuk> hey everybody - are their plans for Plasma 5.5 to be in the backports PPA for 15.10 ?
<Yossarianuk> 5.5 was released today -> https://www.kde.org/announcements/plasma-5.5.0.php
<BluesKaj> Yossarianuk, good question. I haven't seen anything so far
<Yossarianuk> the last news post on kubuntu.org was Riddell leaving...
<BluesKaj> Yossarianuk, I read about the 5.5 release earlier, but kubuntu itself makes no mention of anything in the backports so far
<marus> why there is no psk here?  sudo grep psk= /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/*
<lordievader> Probably because the passwords are saved in Kwallet?
<Alsxwre> Hey guys, pretty new to linux, would Kubuntu be a good first choice for a distro?
<BluesKaj> Alsxwre, which OS are you used to, Windows, Mac?
<lordievader> Definitely, Debian based distro's are relatively easy.
<lordievader> (K)Ubuntu is Debian based ;)
<Alsxwre> Windows, also I suppose IntelliJ IDEA and Clion will work on it
<BluesKaj> Alsxwre, I settled for Kubuntu since it was more familiar to me after using windows on the job for 13 yrs or so.
<Alsxwre> Thanks for the input. One more question, from what I read KDE was upgraded recently to 5.5, do I need to manually update it after I install kubuntu or is it included in the latest release?
<lordievader> For 5.5 you need to wait a bit. But if you keep your system up to date you should get it in due time.
<RockyRoad> Hi there, would somebody be able to help me configuring the elantech touchpad of a brand new Asus R516U on kubuntu 15.10 ?
<BluesKaj> Alsxwre, plasma 5.5 is scheduled for release in the next few days , i doubt it will be included in the latest release tho, you can get it when it's loaded into the reposistories by updating and upgrading
<Alsxwre> Ok, thanks again
<RockyRoad> ELAN1000:00 04F3:0401
<Suecs> hola
<denza242> hola
<xero-chill> how to setup vhost?
<denza242> xero-chill: irc vhost or webserver vhost?
<xero-chill> irc
<denza242> xero-chill: Freenode doesn't have vhosts, instead it has cloaks
<denza242> xero-chill: join #freenode and ask for a cloak
<xero-chill> ah ok. Thanks :]
<KNRO_> so any news on 5.5 being available for 15.10 ?
<mparillo> Short version is no news. My understanding of the backports process is that it would need to land in Xenial first before it can be in the 15.10 official repos, and it has not.
<hudsonkem> hello, when kde 5.5 will be avaliable on repository?
<clivejo> hudsonkem: that could take a while
<hudsonkem> clivejo hm..
<clivejo> Kubuntu devs are under pressure at the moment
<lordievader> mck182: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/journald.conf.html See the Storage= option ;)
<lordievader> But at any rate I'm interested in the logind log of your current boot.
<mck182> sec
<mck182> lordievader: https://paste.kde.org/p50u1eikk/ycejtq
<lordievader> Yeah, it is not logind...
<mck182> for the record, stopping sddm makes my laptop displayed powered off and I dunno why, I believe it's systemd doing some magic, here's syslog: https://paste.kde.org/pjp10gyy2
<mck182> so if anyone has any idea, help appreciated .)
<mck182> :)
<lordievader> Oeh, try: xset s off
<mck182> I thought about that but...that's only when X is running no?
<mck182> so killing X (sddm) this wouldn't have any effect
<mck182> ...no?
 * mck182 tries anyway
<mck182> brb
<lordievader> I believe it also has effect without X running... not sure...
<mck182> lordievader: also nope
<mck182> screen still off
<lordievader> Hmmm....
<lordievader> I'm out of ideas...
<mck182> as an alternative, I tried booting to tty only, but appending "text" to kernel arg does not seem to work either
<mck182> still starts sddm
<mck182> unless the way changed with systemd
 * lordievader can't remember if text worked for him under systemd
<mck182> doesn't here...as well as holding shift during boot does not bring the menu
<mck182> so many things just don't work ( ._.)
<Catopett> Is there a game called DOOM for linux?
<Catopett> How can i restore sector 0 with linux?
<Catopett> There is a virus that destroy sector 0, but i have heared that with linux i can restore sector 0, howdo?
<valorie> !info doom
<ubottu> Package doom does not exist in wily
<valorie> we don't have that game in the archives, Catopett
<valorie> !repair
<valorie> hmmm
<Catopett> !repair
<valorie> there are linux repair OSs
<valorie> that you can burn onto a thumbdrive
<valorie> but virus?
<valorie> are you running linux?
<valorie> I've never heard of virus damage in linux
<valorie> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Catopett> I know about linux having no virus, but i allso know that FACEBOOK having virus that destroying sector 0 on harddrive
<valorie> this might help: http://www.pcworld.com/article/208720/how_to_fix_a_windows_infection_using_linux.html
<valorie> I use facebook sometimes with no problem -- but not from windows, since I don't have a win install any more
<Catopett> Why expensive WIN when FREE LINUX?
<Catopett> I run KUBUNTU LIVE CD
<Catopett> apt-get install zandronum ???
<Catopett> sudo apt-get install zandronum does not work
<Catopett> howdo?
<valorie> !info zandronum
<ubottu> Package zandronum does not exist in wily
<valorie> I've not heard of it; what is it?
<valorie> Catopett: sorry, from your questions it seemed like you had win
<valorie> perhaps you just need to run `grub-repair` in the commandline
<valorie> maybe `sudo grub-repair`
<Catopett> I have both linux (kubuntu) and WINDOWS
#kubuntu 2015-12-09
<Catopett> I like KUBUNTU more then i like UBUNTU
<Catopett> For some reason the kubuntu is more compatible to my hardware then ubuntu does
<me2000> how do you install wine on kubuntu!?
<krytarik> me2000: "sudo apt-get install wine"
<genii> !info wine1.6
<ubottu> wine1.6 (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu10 (wily), package size 819 kB, installed size 2979 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<me2000> ty
<m_tadeu_> hi...what package do I have to install to access bluedevil configs through systemsettings?
<Catopett> I have doom3 in windows, how do i extract the .wad from it?
<xero-chill> I seem to have some freezing issues every now and then on kubuntu.. maybe my rig isn't beefy enough? i3 4170 and Gtx 970
<xero-chill> 8 gig ram.
<xero-chill> every now and then the whole system will stutter for 10 sec or so..
<xero-chill> and I've had it lock up to where I had to force reboot
<xero-chill> @catopett   For me, Ubuntu is more stable on my rig than Kubuntu is,  but I like Plasma sooo much better than Unity
<davidho> just installed 15.10 and the new kde/plasma5 looks amazing
<Catopett> I need a music composer like cubase, do anyone know about a good as sutch?
<root_> How do i install kubuntu in ubunto with apt-get install?
<root_> How do i install kubuntu in ubuntu with apt-get install?
<root_> How do i upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu with apt-get install?
<catopett> I get error (E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)) need help
<catopett> how do i read error?
<catopett> I upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu and getting error in: /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.08.2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<catopett> I quitt and delete partition and reinstall the kubuntu
<catopett> By
<ghostnetwork> hello all :)
<valorie> hi ghostnetwork, what can we help you with?
<ghostnetwork> got a question about purging. is there a way to replace the "empty trash" in right click option to "purge" (rather than the normal delete have it purge instead, so i don't need to type anything in)
<valorie> press shift as you empty trash
<valorie> or just shift+delete
<ghostnetwork> alright i will do  that next time. :) thank you very much
<valorie> yw
<suser> hi all
<suser> can anybody say, haw to change kwalletd to kwalletd5 by default on kubuntu 15.04
<suser> ?
<suser> пидоры
<valorie> !ru | suser
<ubottu> suser: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<enyeama> hello
<suser> hi
<suser> do you know haw to change kwalletd to kwalletd5 by default on kubuntu 15.04?
<hateball> 15.04 will be EOL soon, upgrade to 15.10
<suser> i can't do that now
<Donald_ET3> How do you make Blender work with CUDA on Ubuntu? I installed "libcuda1-352", but Blender isn't recognizing it.
<tomm_> is plasma 5.5 going to be backported to wily?
<Yossarianuk> tomm_: i'd like to know that too...
<Guest42102> Hello all, I am trying to drag and drop attachments to gmail in Chrome from Dolphin and I cant do it. Version is 15.10. Any help? Couldnt find solution on web
<Guest42102> it works in FF though
<valorie> tomm_: certainly, when we have packagers to do the work
<valorie> which right now, we don't
<valorie> and Yossarianuk ^^^
<valorie> if you have ever wanted to learn to package and have a bit of time, now is the time to step up
<batandwa> Hello world
<batandwa> I need some help with upgrading to 15.10. When I click the Upgrade button nothing happens. I'm currently on 14.04
<batandwa> Is there log I can tail as a starting point.
<hateball> batandwa: That's not a supported upgrade path
<batandwa> hateball: Ok. So I need to install from scratch then?
<hateball> batandwa: if you want 15.10, it's the least painful option. Or you wait for 16.04 which is the next LTS to which you can upgrade from 14.04
<batandwa> hateball: I'm tempted to just stay on 14.04. It aint broke...
<hateball> batandwa: You can stay there until 2019.04 if you like
<batandwa> hateball: Ehm.... ya.... well... I dont know bout 2019.
<hateball> LTS is every 2 years, if you want something quicker then you have to upgrade every 6-9 months
<hateball> There's not really any middle ground
<hateball> Well, 6 months cycle is pretty chill
<amichair> is KDE plasma 5.4.3 being backported?
<batandwa> I'll wait for 16.04.
<kkj> hateball: I've tried 15.04 and 15.10 on several occasions... I wouldn't call that less painfull than anything. :P
<hateball> kkj: I am talking about a fresh install being the least painful way to move from 14.04 to 15.10
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<kkj> hateball: Ah, agreed. - But 15.10 is not painless. :P - But I think it's a good thing that people want to beta test the next LTS for me. :-)
<hateball> kkj: the only painless computer is an unplugged one, so
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<abhi9899> hey community I am trying to install marble application and it needs Qt . But I have installed Qt but when I compile using the command  '  cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug -DWITH_KF5=TRUE -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr/local ~/marble ' I am getting error  that cmake is unable to locate   Qt5DBusConfig.cmake and Qt5WebKitConfig.cmake  so  how do  I go ab
<abhi9899> out this problem
<rdieter_work> in particular, abhi9899 needs help installing the qt5 development packages that provide those 2 libraries
<abhi9899> Yep rdieter_work thanks for making that simpler :)
<rdieter_work> abhi9899: you said elsewhere you'd installed qt5, exactly what did you do?
<rdieter_work> (if you'd installed some packages, I'm guessing you may have installed only the runtime libraries and not the development parts)
<abhi9899> I went to Qt's main website and downloaded the open source version
<abhi9899> the site is http://www.qt.io/download-open-source/ for making it more clear
<abhi9899> Is it  the one that I should I downloaded ?
<abhi9899> *have
<rdieter_work> abhi9899: using distro packages is usually easier and safer, in my opinion
<rdieter_work> abhi9899: that said, where did you install it?  did they payload include those .cmake files we talked about?
<abhi9899> Qt in installed in the  /home/user directory
<abhi9899> *is
<abhi9899> And  marble has CMakeLists but not sure about the two files
<floown> Hello
<floown> Gwenview doesn't display correctly image in ProPhoto RGB, what can I do please? Does existe another viewer for Plasma?
<hateball> floown: I suppose you could try digiKam
<Quantos> Hey guys, is it possible to edit the quick buttons in Konversation so that the ban button will ban the host mask or IP address?
<Quantos> So far all it does is bans it by nick
<rattking> I am finding kmail on Wily to be pretty much unusable :( ..after some ammount of time I cant read or check emails all I see is "retrieving folder contents Please wait.."  if I exit it and restart akonadi it works for a few min before it starts doing that agian..
<rattking> so does anyone have any tips on hoe to make this more usable? kmail worked fine for me in the 4.x series
<rattking> bummer this bug report claims its fixed..  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=351814
<ubottu> KDE bug 351814 in IMAP resource "Kmail 15.08 will not sync Outlook365 IMAP Folders" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<Guest35907> ciao
<Guest35907> !list
<ubottu> Guest35907: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vertago1> Hey is the kubuntu backports still being maintained?
<clivejo> for which version?
<vertago1> the current 15.10?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> why you ask?
<vertago1> I was trying to figure out how to try out plasma 5.5 without messing up my system.
<clivejo> plasma 5.5 has only just been released, and due to work/family commitments of the packagers work on it will be slow
<vertago1> I might try to build it inside a vm.
<clivejo> vertago1: do you know how to package?
<vertago1> I have extracted packages, added patches, and repackaged them. I wouldn't mind helping, but I don't really know the conventions.
<vertago1> It looks like I could make another user and install KDE as a user
<vertago1> I figure if I were to make packages for plasma 5.5 I would start by seeing how well the build matches 5.4
<clivejo> we are lookig for helpers
<clivejo> looking
<vertago1> What kind of help are you all looking for?
<vertago1> So far I have tried to report any issues I see.
<lordievader> Packagers, there are never* enough packagers.
<lordievader> *is not entirely true ;)
<vertago1> it would be helpful to me to know what the workflow for a packager is like. I can understand the tools fairly easily, but if I were to jump into it I think I would be inefficient at packaging something like plasma
<vertago1> One random issue I was thinking about looking into was whether or not dpkg checks the file hashes during a package update to skip files that haven't changed
<lordievader> I think that is a better question for #kubuntu-devel, the devels should be able to answer that much better than us supporters ;)
<axc1298> can ark create encrypted archives?
<regedit_> how to tell which Nvidia Prime option is selected, the embedded or discrete GPU, from shell script?
<Nelliel> Excuse me, I'm in need of a little help?
<Guest36466> I've no idea how to use this thing but I need a bit of help with an issue concerning Kubuntu? /:
<regedit_> Guest36466: feel free to give yourself a less generic nickname (type /nick ItsMeMario) and jump right into your question - without asking to ask :)
#kubuntu 2015-12-10
<regedit> how do i tell from command line what is the current Nvidia Prime selection? i want my script to execute something based on that setting
<Taggnostr> is it normal that I get several 404 while doing an apt-get update on 14.10?
<krakenskulls> halp! i tried to take a screenshot and my window manager died! i lost like.. window title bars and my taskbar so i cant start new applications
<krakenskulls> what terminal command will restart plasma(?) in kubuntu 14.04
<Yossarianuk> krakenskulls: If I remember correctly for 14.04 it should be 'sudo service lightdm restart'
<sheytan> Hey guys! When plasma 5.5 comes to 15.10?
<Yossarianuk> I asked the the devel room - no ETA yet - it is coming though
<lordievader> 5.5 is pretty nice though. Seemed to be much quicker with logging in :D
<swaechter> Hello. Since today I am unable to login into my Kubuntu 15.04. The progress bar of the login stops around 70% / 80% and after several minutes it throws me back to the login screen. Ideas?
<hateball> swaechter: have a look in ~/.xsession-errors
<hateball> swaechter: as well /var/log/apt/history* to see what packages you've recently modified
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<enyeama> how to upgrade to latest kubuntu version if my version is still 14.04?
<hateball> enyeama: Wait for 16.04
<hateball> There's no supported upgrade path from 14.04 to 15.10
<enyeama> so there is upgrade path directly to 16.04?
<soee> i doubt, since 15.04 we are on Plasma 5 and previous Kubuntu releases were KDE4 based
<soee> probably best way would be to do a fresh install
<hateball> They left, sadly
<hateball> soee: You can always jump from LTS to LTS, that is one selling point of them
<soee> KDE4 (14.04) => Plasma 5 (16.04) ?
<lordievader> True, but with the change from Plasma4 to Plasma5, that might create a lot of difficulties.
<lordievader> But we'll see.
<hateball> soee: Yes
<hateball> It's no different than say 14.10 -> 15.04
<hateball> If anything it'd likely be smoother due to bugfixed Plasma 5
<hateball> My main machine has been upgraded from 14.04 across every release to 15.10
<bleser> hello
<bleser> помагите как установить драйве для радеон 7950 с оффициального сайта?
<bleser> help how to install the driver for the Radeon 7950 from the official site?
<bleser> ERROR: Please install the required pre-requisites before proceeding with AMD Catalyst installation. Please check file usr/share/ati/fglrx-install.log for more details.
<hateball> !amd | bleser
<ubottu> bleser: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shutin> looking for a Kubuntu compatible video card that can drive 3 DisplayPort 4k monitors. anyone have one?
<axell24> hi
<axell24> any body here?
<axell24> How to install are codecs in Kubuntu? (h264, avc, ac3, acc and etc)
<denza242> axell24: sudo apt-get install gstreamer-libav
<denza242> axell24: that assumes you're using gstreamer, btw
<Snowhog> What channel are the kubuntu developers on? I want to report a missing file in one of the plymouth packages.
<clivejo> #kubuntu-devel
<clivejo> Snowhog: ^
<denza242> rip axell24
<testerfix> kubuntun and xubuntu :: what is the difference?
<Snowhog> Thank you.
<denza242> testerfix: Kubuntu uses the K Desktop Environment
<clivejo> Kubuntu uses the KDE desktop, currently called Plasma
<denza242> testerfix: Xubuntu use the Xtremely Fast Computer Environment
<testerfix> like Ubuntu 15?
<clivejo> Ubuntu uses Unity
<testerfix> i have a big problem with with Ubuntu 15.10 login loop
<clivejo> not sure on the version, as I hate Unity with a passion!
<clivejo> testerfix: you would have to ask in a Ubuntu or Unity channel
<clivejo> Kubuntu uses a different login manager (SDDM)
<testerfix> so what u recommend kubuntu or xubuntu
<clivejo> testerfix: everyone has different needs and like different things
<testerfix> because im afraid to have the same problem with ubuntu login loop
<clivejo> what I like, others wont and vice versa
<clivejo> but I love Kubuntu
<testerfix> kubuntu look nice
<testerfix> what about the repository are the same?
<denza242> testerfix: repositories are the same
<denza242> testerfix: plus, login loop won't happen (i think), since Kubuntu uses a different greeter (SDDM)
<testerfix> i hope
<testerfix> because its a headache
<denza242> testerfix: anyways, you can get kubuntu from http://kubuntu.org
<testerfix> kubuntu 15 or 14 lts?
<clivejo> I think you can upgrade a Ubuntu system by installing kubuntu-desktop
<clivejo> but you would need to read up on that
<testerfix> can't do anything to the old ubuntu can't open desktop bcoz the loop login
<testerfix> and can't uses console
<testerfix> so the different of kubuntu and ubuntu is
<testerfix> ubuntu use debian and linux
<testerfix> kubuntu use ubuntu debian and linux
<testerfix> ?
<denza242> testerfix: yes
<manu0405> Hi... I just wanted to ask someone which one is better: Kubuntu 14.04 LTS or 15.10?
<heinkel_111> manu0405: depends on what is better for you
<heinkel_111> 14.04 is a quite safe bet
<manu0405> I'm using 14.04, and I tend to like more the LTS versions... But I was wondering if should I upgrade it...
<heinkel_111> 15.10 is better when it works (most of the time it does) but it can have some more problems compared to 14.04
<heinkel_111> I have a laptop with 14.04 and a desktop with 15.10
<heinkel_111> for me, both work well but 14.04 LTS is more stable - I experience some troubles on the desktop once in a while, the laptop always does exactly what it is expected to
<manu0405> Ok, then I'll stay with the LTS. Tank you
<manu0405> thank*
<mappy> there is still the option to try the current version from a live dvd...
<mappy> n8
<aris_> hi room any help for this message
<aris_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<aris_>  libmuon : Depends: software-properties-kde but it is not going to be installed
<aris_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<aris_> sorry for that big message
<aris_> any ideas????
<Taggnostr> I'm on 15.10 and the "mouse click animation" desktop effect doesn't seem to work -- any idea what could be the cause?  maybe the video driver?
#kubuntu 2015-12-11
<ejay> Hello guys. I want to hide menu bar in certain applications (e.g. konsole). There is an option to hide menu bar but when reloaded menu is visible again. Can I somehow force manu bar to be hidden?
<ejay> But realoaded I meant closing and opening again.
<ejay> Buy*
<ejay> By*... I'm prolly too tired to communicate with people.
<krytarik> ejay: What version of Kubuntu/Konsole?
<Fizzwidget> Salut !
<ngaio> I'm getting the standard Qt file open dialog in kate, kwrite etc. How do I get the KDE version?
<Smurphy> Morning
<prillian5> I have upgrade to 15.04. If I enter "dolphin" in bash, it opens dolphin in Admin-Mode.
<prillian5> how can I change it to open dolphin in user-mode?
<prillian5> and ... how can I remove old kde4 components? They are still exist
<lordievader> Do you run bash as root?
<prillian5> no
<lordievader> Hmm, then it is very strange that it would run in admin-mode. That would be a serious rights-exploit.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<dracor_xxx> Hi all. Kubuntu currently offers me kernel-upgrades, but muon warns that they are unsigned. Does kubuntu deliver the packages unsigned or do I have a problem?
<BluesKaj> dracor_xxx, which kubuntu ? and are you using ppas in your sources.list?
<dracor_xxx> BluesKaj kubuntu 15.10. Only PPA I am aware of having added is for Plasma Media Center. Can't look it up right now, Kubuntu PC is at home, I am not
<BluesKaj> dracor_xxx, well that ppa probly affects the kernel module required upgrades for the media center and install dkms if not already ionstalled
<dracor_xxx> BluesKaj Thank you, will do. Bye all
<ngaio> On 15.10, I'm getting the standard Qt file open dialog in kate, kwrite etc. How do I get the KDE version?
<BluesKaj> ngaio, in the terminal , plasmashell -v , that will give your plasma version which is now kde
<ngaio> BluesKaj, What I mean is that when I run kwrite etc, and pull up the open file dialogue, I'm not getting the KDE open file dialog. What I'm getting is the Qt version. I assume that's not meant to be the default way of doing things, and it can be fixed. Sorry for the confusion.
<BluesKaj> ngaio, update and upgrade asap
<ngaio> BluesKaj, I'm fully updated in 15.10
<ngaio> I actually don't care about any current settings in my .config etc. with respect to KDE. Is there a single command I can run that will revert all settings to default for my user?
<ngaio> I see some weird stuff in any case, like missing icons in the menu
<ngaio> something obviously went wrong in the upgrade from previous versions
<BluesKaj> ngaio, check in dolphin settings>configure dolphin >services. Make sure you have more than just the 5 services that came with plasma 5
<BluesKaj> it's not a cure but an indicator
<ngaio> I'm currently in a Unity session, but assuming that makes no difference, I have only 5 services, and if it's relevant, the left side panel has only one icon showing, for Startup. Only the last 3 services are activated.
<BluesKaj> ok  ngaio https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=223&t=128621
<ngaio> BluesKaj, if I fix the problem of missing services, I'll get the KDE file dialogs back?
<BluesKaj> ngaio, I think so yes, not absolutely sure
<ngaio> thanks, I'll take a look and report back
<BluesKaj> plasma 5 has been such a muckup, I can't remember anymore :-)
<ngaio> BluesKaj, the problem of the missing KDE file dialog was not fixed by that forum entry's instructions. It's not a big deal. I'll wait until 16.04, I guess. I was looking for it mainly so I could respond to request for information regarding a bug report I filed on KDE's handling of MTP devices
<BluesKaj> ngaio, have you rebooted?
<ngaio> BluesKaj, no I didn't try that, I just looged out
<ngaio> logged*
<BluesKaj> ok
<ngaio> I'll reboot now, if you suggest
<BluesKaj> it might work
<ngaio> brb
<BluesKaj> ngaio, any luck? if not try this, sudo ln -s /usr/share/kde4/servicetypes/konqpopupmenuplugin.desktop /usr/share/kservicetypes5/
<ngaio> BluesKaj, no luck. I already did that command. I got a whole bunch of additional servies in Dolphin, but still no proper file open dialog
<solarhis> Bonsoir
<krytarik> !fr | solarhis
<ubottu> solarhis: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hay207> hi guys, do i need the source to package a program or i can package from a binary of an older release?
<genii> Source
<hay207> ok, thanks genii
<jaafar> hey friends
<jaafar> so krunner now consistently crashes on login for me
<jaafar> I get the error reporting popup, and go for the stack trace
<jaafar> "Could not find debug symbols for this application"
<jaafar> So I guess my questions are: 1) is there a known problem with krunner now, and 2) if I wanted to give a quality bug report how would I go about getting a proper stack trace?
<denza242> jaafar: first you'd need the symbols
<jaafar> denza242: excellent! any suggestions on how to get them?
<denza242> I'll check the exact packagename in a bit, but it's probably krunner-dbg or something
<jaafar> I wonder why the crash reporting tool couldn't figure it out...
<denza242> jaafar: the packagename?
<jaafar> why it couldn't find the debug symbols for me
<regedit-work> hello
<denza242> drkonqi (crashreporter) is system agnostic, and each distro has it's own weird naming convention for packages
<regedit-work> is it bad if i do my do-release-upgrade from a regular in-session command shell? meaning - without logging off and doing it from tty1
<jaafar> perhaps it's libkf5runner5-dbg
<denza242> !info libkf5runner5-dbg
<ubottu> libkf5runner5-dbg (source: krunner): debug symbols for krunner. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.15.0-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 1207 kB, installed size 1268 kB
<jaafar> oh joy
<denza242> jaafar: ^yep, seems like it
<jaafar> that explains a lot
<jaafar> thanks guys
<jaafar> I mean denza242
<denza242> jaafar: no problem
<regedit-work> well great... doing do-release-upgrade from command line froze the system some 60-80% through the process... the last output to console was Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<regedit-work> cant even switch to tty
<regedit-work> so i can't even check if the upgrade has completed or not.... :(
<BluesKaj> regedit-work, upgrading to 15.10?
<regedit-work> BluesKaj: ye
<regedit-work> from 15.04
<regedit-work> i (accidentally) initiated the upgrade from within a logged in session graphical command console (Konsole) instead of perhaps better to have logged out and to it from tty
<BluesKaj> so just a frozen terminal
<regedit-work> BluesKaj: no the entire system is frozen; no mouse, no key combinations, not even switching to tty works
<regedit-work> whut thuh fuhhhhhhh.... D:
<BluesKaj> ctl+PrtScn+REISUB ?
<regedit-work> REISUB? whut?
<BluesKaj> it'll totally reboot
<BluesKaj> !REISUB
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<regedit-work> i mean, should i do that? any chance i'd be interrupting the still-running upgrade?
<regedit-work> interesting never knew about that one
<BluesKaj> oops alt+....
<BluesKaj> well, if you have patience maybe whatever is happening will unfreeze itself , but I doubt it.
<regedit-work> well i did it
<regedit-work> and now i land at a grub prompt
<regedit-work> the upgrade probably didnt leave grub in a bootable state
<regedit-work> or didnt finish configuring it... :(
<regedit-work> FFFFFU
<BluesKaj> maybe a an update and upgrade from the VT/TTY will finish it
<regedit-work> yes but how to boot
<regedit-work> i'm at a grub prompt
<regedit-work> guuuhhhhhhh
<regedit-work> you have miserably failed Kubuntu, you have failed the user terribly
<regedit-work> i will remember this Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> do you have another linux OS in grub
<regedit-work> BluesKaj: it's not a boot menu, it's a command prompt saying grub>
<BluesKaj> oh the grub rescue prompt ...bummer
<BluesKaj> but is there another linux on your machine
<regedit-work> "bummer"? releasing broken upgrade processes that break a users OS and make it unbootable is outright evil...
<regedit-work> not you BluesKaj :p
<regedit-work> but i am fuming right now, just saying
<Pebete> Hi, is there an estimate date for the availability of Plasma 5.5 for Kubuntu 15.10?
<BluesKaj> regedit-work, I have to ask, did you upgrade your packages before running the upgrade-release ?
<regedit-work> now i have to spend an hour or more finding & writing a live buntu..... uhhhhh the outrage
<regedit-work> BluesKaj: yes; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade were performed and completed successfully before do-release-upgrade
<regedit-work> even sudo apt-ger dist-upgrade
<regedit-work> for good measure
<BluesKaj> Pebete, no firm date , the dev reponsible has a serious family matter to attend to so the builds are postponed for a few days
<Pebete> Thanks
<regedit-work> BluesKaj: is there no way to give this grub> command prompt directions to boot the Kubuntu that's there at least to text command line?
<BluesKaj> regedit-work, the only thing I can suggest is systemrescue disk or boot-repair
<regedit-work> why
<regedit-work> on a scale of 0 to none
<regedit-work> that is just fantastic
<regedit-work> thanks anyway BluesKaj, i will now go break a brick wall or something
<BluesKaj> well if you can't get to a VT/TTY I have no magic commands
<regedit-work> i mean like, why does a grub> prompt exist anyway, if not to be able to manually boot something that is otherwise not perfectly configured to boot automatically...
<BluesKaj> regedit-work, I always keep a boot-repair disk handy for these situations
<vertago1> jaafar, I had that issue and I was able to clear it up by reseting the baloorc files
<jaafar> vertago1: the only one I could find just has some Akonadi setting in it
<vertago1> jaafar, I am trying to remember what I did to fix my issue with the debut symbols.
<vertago1> *debug
<jaafar> Oh
<jaafar> well, thanks, hopefully I'm set on the krunner front
<jaafar> the insight that package names are idiosyncratic was a helpful one
<vertago1> jaafar did you change any of the settings related to generating core files?
<jaafar> vertago1: where would those settings be :)
<vertago1> jaafar the core dump size shouldn't be an issue as long as you are getting a list of the stack trace though. Did you get a list or just one line?
<regedit-work> BluesKaj: I have an external 2TB hard drive formatted to NTFS, with a lot of space available. What are the chances of shrinking some space for a bootable live buntu on it?
<jaafar> vertago1: I'm not sure; I was following the crash reporting wizard.  It told me my stack trace was useless, then couldn't download symbols.  Hopefully the second issue is now resolved.
<vertago1> the symbols are usually in packages with -dbg at the end
<vertago1> they are pretty large
<vertago1> the package for krunner is probably libkf5runner5-dbg on kubuntu 15.10
<vertago1> getting apport fixed and downloading them through it would probably be the best though.
<BluesKaj> regedit-work, yes, resizing the drive with gparted disk and formatting to ext4 and installing kubuntu on it will definitely work
<jaafar> yes denza242 helped me find them already
<jaafar> I am ready for the next time it happens
<regedit-work> BluesKaj: ok le'me try that rabbit hole...
<BluesKaj> a 100GB ext4 partition for linux is plenty, regedit-work or even 50G if you don't plan on holding too much data on that partition
<regedit-work> no this is just for the bootable recovery
<regedit-work> is that a bad idea / not possible?
<regedit-work> to make room on a drive currently fully occupied by an NTFS partition - for a bootable live buntu?
<regedit-work> resizing 1.82 TiB to 1.8 TiB, how long should this take already?
<ubuntourist> This afternoon I ran apt-get dist-upgrade, and all went as usual. But on te next power-on of the laptop, the UUID of the swap partition had changed... Why?
<ubuntourist> How can I track it down?
<vertago1> ubuntourist: some things to consider are whether or not you use cryptswap and whether or not you have booted off a live CD which may have mounted the swap.
<vertago1> ubuntourist: I have never seen a partition change UUID on its own so I am guessing mkswap was run on it for some reason
<ubuntourist> vertago1: Neither cryptswap nor a live CD.
<ubuntourist> After the dist-upgrade, I shut down and moved to a different location. When I restarted, the keyboard was dead. After several restarts, with dead keyboard,
<ubuntourist> I dropped into recovery at boot to see if I could ferret out the trouble.
<vertago1> ubuntourist it is entirely possible if you powered off the machine while it was trying to write to disk it could have clobbered the uuid information on disk
<ubuntourist> That's where I saw it was having trouble with swap and found a different UUID assigned than what I had in /etc/fstab
<ubuntourist> vertago1: There's a possibility.
<ubuntourist> vertago1: The beastie's had trouble shutting down normally of late, and I've had to resort to popping the battery to get it to really stop.
<vertago1> ubuntourist, how do you shut it down?
<vertago1> I have had some machines have issues that were fixed with later kernels
<ubuntourist> vertago1: I try to wait several minutes, in the hopes that it stops writing before popping the battery.
<vertago1> ubuntourist: something you may want to look at because it lets you force a disk sync :https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Uses
<ubuntourist> vertago1: I'm running Ubuntu Studio, and I normally just go to the Logout in the upper right, which offers a Logout, Restart, Shutdown or Suspend.
<ubuntourist> (On occasion, I run a "sudo shutdown -h now" but rarely.)
<ubuntourist> vertago1: Thanks. I'll look into that.
<wxl> anyone know how add to klipper via the command line?
<wxl> (with qt5)
<vertago1> wxl: have you tried this: https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?68017-CLI-for-Plasma-5-Clipboard?
<vertago1> apparently the widget is different from the app
<wxl> vertago1: thanks. i was actually having the same problem-- not registered as a service
<rattking> wxl: you can pipe to xsel to do that
#kubuntu 2015-12-12
<Diegosi> What's the difference between KUBUNTU and UBUNTU?
<Unit193> KDE vs Unity.
<Unit193> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Diegosi> Why would I prefer KDE to Unity?
<rom1504> the difference is K
<rom1504> Diegosi: because it's better, try it
<rom1504> also apples are better than oranges
<Dragnslcr> One of the things I like about KDE is how customizable it is. I'm not stuck with what lousy "UI designers" think is best.
<Diegosi> What about KUBUNTU vs Linux Mint?
<rom1504> lol
<excalibr> kUnity
<excalibr> Why 5.5 still hasn't hit kubuntu-ci ppa. The packages in the repo are built from kde git source
<sgclark> because I am mourning the loss of a family member. Thank you for your patience.
 * excalibr hugs sgclark
<ruedi> Hi all, I'm running Kubuntu 15.10. After some time, the widgets in the taskbar stopped updating. They only update when I resize the taskbar. The Startmenu is also affected. Is this known?
<iieddie> hello
<iieddie> anyone has roblem with 15.10 muon software center and update manager?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<soundscout> hi there, just a quick question, could someone point me to a way to get around plasma crashing when i try to configure ktelepathy with a google account?
<jgnsb> I'm running Kubuntu 14.04 on a Dell m3800. The battery meter doesn't show an icon, it is just blank. When I hover a tool tip shows the battery status,but I wish there were an icon. I've googled and googled but found nothing. Clues?
<jgnsb> I've looked for style settings in the Battery Meter options, but I don't see anything there.
<mrmagoo> I am trying to track down missing icons in kubuntu 15.10.  I installed ubuntu 15.10 first and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<mrmagoo> I don't have icons in the menu or in system settings
<mrmagoo> no icons on dolphin either
<mrmagoo> I have tried several icon themes to no avail
<wachin> Hi, I install kdenlive 15.08 in UbuntuStudio 15.10 x386 but are missing the icons from several buttons, do you know which dependences I need to install to make it appear
<18WABGRUF> Hello guys, any idea why on my Thinkpad T410, Kubuntu 15.10 fresh install will sometimes boot fine, other times my screen will get stuck at black ( no cursor or anything shown )
<18WABGRUF> It gets stuck on black after BIOS screen flashes.
#kubuntu 2015-12-13
<Abe> I wanted to try this widget but it just gives me an error qtquick version 2.4 is not installed. http://www0.xup.in/exec/ximg.php?fid=33426856
<DJ_> hi
<davidjb_> Hi
<krakenskulls> is it possible to switch to mysql 5.6 on kubuntu 14.04?
<krakenskulls> i'm trying to install that package, but it looks like it will really hose my system
<excalibr> krakenskulls, what's the current version in the repo
<FloppyBoppy> Hi
<FloppyBoppy> Is Kubuntu distro dead?
<FloppyBoppy> shall we migrate all to openSUSE?
<foormea> why do you say it's dead?
<FloppyBoppy> foormea, I 've heard the main developers team left
<foormea> uhuh
<FloppyBoppy> They moved to this distro -> http://www.netrunner.com which is based on Kubuntu
<Graf_Westerholt> FloppyBoppy, I do not think the main developer team left.
<valorie> FloppyBoppy: what an odd question
<valorie> of course not
<valorie> some of our leads did step back from positions they formerly held, that's true
<valorie> and new people have stepped up
<valorie> of course we would get things out more quickly with more packagers
<FloppyBoppy> will these changes compromise the stability of next releases?
<valorie> no
<valorie> we only release tested, stable stuff
<valorie> and these days, we have continuous integration at two levels, up in KDE, and in Ubuntu and Kubuntu itself
<valorie> so I think we're better quality than we ever have been before
<FloppyBoppy> Integrating Plasma 5 into the distro is a big step up
<valorie> however, OpenSuse is great
<valorie> if you prefer it, try it out
<valorie> FloppyBoppy: we've had Plasma 5 for about a year
<valorie> it's not new
<regedit-work> hello
<FloppyBoppy> the distro that will be able to reach high desktop stability using Plasma 5 will get more attention
<regedit-work> after upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10 is it normal to have 3 past kernels; 3.19.0-32-generic, 3.19.0-33-generic, 3.19.0-39-generic aside from the current 4.2.0-19-generic ?
<soundscout> Good morning. :) I'd like to know if someone can point me to a way to get around plasma crashing, when configuring ktelepathy with a google account?
<valorie> we're up to 5.5 when that comes out, in the next week or so
<valorie> regedit-work: you can run `sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove`
<FloppyBoppy> valorie, although a good step forward i found it a bit buggy in 15.10 still, I had to get back to LTS
<valorie> FloppyBoppy: have you filed bug reports?
<FloppyBoppy> yes
<valorie> oh good
<FloppyBoppy> always do
<valorie> excellent
<valorie> thanks for that contribution
<regedit-work> valorie: that doesnt seem to remove those older kernels / grub boot options
<valorie> really?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> always does for me
<valorie> I copied that from my own working command
<FloppyBoppy> regedit-work, autoremove should clean them out
<regedit-work> so uh, what if it doesnt?...
<valorie> regedit-work: did it not ask you to restart when it was done?
<valorie> please pastebin the readout
<valorie> control+shift+C
<valorie> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FloppyBoppy> regedit-work,  otherwise try dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<FloppyBoppy> and remove the ones that you are not using with dpkg -l | grep linux-image-[NUM]-generic
<valorie> I think getting the apt tools working is a better way
<valorie> not that the old kernels are causing any harm by laying about
<FloppyBoppy> to know your kernel type in terminal "uname -r" Just don't delete that one
<regedit-work> valorie: there was a whole lot of output the previous time i ran it, a lot of lines starting with "Del", but i restarted since and dont have that output saved...
<regedit-work> nno it just says 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 to remove 0 not upgraded
<regedit-work> *now it just says...
<valorie> :(
<valorie> so how do you know you still have old kernels?
<regedit-work> valorie: options in grub boot menu?
<valorie> ah, still there
<valorie> and why do they bother you?
<valorie> are you short of space?
<regedit-work> i am generally disturbed by my problematic troublesome upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10
<regedit-work> which froze midaway, crashed system, and made the machine unbootable
<regedit-work> i had to make a live USB to recover
<regedit-work> and slowly run command after command to try and get things back to sanity
<regedit-work> at this point it seems i might be able to go on using the machine as if things might actually work out ok
<valorie> that sounds rather dire
<valorie> I've gone through a few bad upgrades
<regedit-work> but i want to double-check & iron out any weird stuff i find, such as too many boot options / old kernels seemingly hanging around
<valorie> right
<valorie> most important is to keep good backups
<valorie> because a new install is quick and easy
<FloppyBoppy> regedit-work, did your computer turn off before finishing the update?
<regedit-work> FloppyBoppy: i think it hung about 80% through
<regedit-work> during an update initramfs something kernel 4.2.0 or something maybe
<regedit-work> after recovering i ran sudo apt-get -f install which told me to run dpkg --configure -a
<lordievader> Good morning.
<regedit-work> which seemed to do a whole lot of things, *maybe* akin to finishing up the upgrade?... i sunno
<regedit-work> *dunno
<FloppyBoppy> If it hung during a distro upgrade, i am afraid the best solution for you will be to do a clean install
<valorie> regedit-work: you did the right thing
<valorie> in fact, sometimes I've fixed it by running those both multiple times
<valorie> until everything was clean and tidy
<OpenSorce> Is anyone using voice commands?
<OpenSorce> Just looking for a recommendation of what you use.
<lordievader> OpenSorce: At times...
<OpenSorce> What are you using for that? Simon?
<lordievader> I use a highly modified version of Voximp if I do.
<lordievader> More pocketsphinx than Voximp at this point, but it started out as a Voximp modification.
<OpenSorce> lordievader, hmm... what I need really only has to listen for one command and launch one thing.
<lordievader> Pocketsphinx can do that for you.
<OpenSorce> lordievader, excellent! I'll look into it. Thanks for your help :-)
<FloppyBoppy> !meta
<regedit-work> valorie: ye i re ran those commands multiple times. i *hope* i can go on using this installation of the OS as is, the remaining quirks just irk/worry me...
<valorie> tell us the worrying quirks, and perhaps we can help
<QVIKti455> Hello ~!~
<regedit-work> valorie: 1 grub entry for booting into Windows Boot Manager has turned into 4 very weird looking ones, each with another variation/mix of the words "efi, boot manager, windows," and such. This happened after boot-repair i believe
<regedit-work> valorie: and, under Advanced Options for booting ubuntu, there are 3 additional kernels (each with their recovery version) aside for the current one
<regedit-work> valorie: i am mostly just worried whether 1) the upgrade was after all is said & done "complete", or are there unresolved half-done problems waiting to reveal themselves 2) are these weird grub boot options indicative of deeper evils
<regedit-work> also, are you still there :)
<lordievader> regedit-work: IRC is, in contrary to popular belief, an indirect medium ;)
<regedit-work> lordievader: i must not be understanding what your're meaning with that
<lordievader> Questions like 'are you still there' imply a direct medium, IRC is not.
<lordievader> Valorie will most likely come back in a bit and answer your question, else she'll, most likely, answer it tommorow.
<regedit-work> right
<regedit-work> oh well then
<jure> Is it possible to force one instance of Dolphin with multiple tabs instead of opening new window every time?
<valorie> I'm back, but the whole channel is a help channel
<valorie> I have no special knowledge, regedit-work
<valorie> jure: in views, you can split the window
<valorie> as many times as you want
<valorie> I don't know why they don't call it tabbing
<valorie> however, it approaches 3am here, so ttfn
<valorie> regedit-work: you could try running `sudo grub-repair`
<valorie> perhaps it is just grub being stupid
<valorie> ciao
<regedit-work> valorie: i believe the command is update-grub, which i have indeed run plenty of times...
<OpenSorce> Grrr... still no luck with making my wife's laptop listen for a single voice command. Oh well, she'll have to keep clicking an icon to bring up her assistant. si la vie :-P
<Crystals> I've just installed Kubuntu for the first time on my computer, and I'm having a lot of issues.
<Crystals> I'm unable to open the menu in the bottom left with a mouseclick
<Crystals> Same goes for the maximize button on firefox
<lordievader> OpenSorce: Try out voximp, pretty easy implementation of pocketsphinx.
<lordievader> OpenSorce: https://code.google.com/p/voximp/downloads/list
<OpenSorce> lordievader, yeah, it's not picking up her mic for some reason.
<lordievader> That sounds like a config issue.
<OpenSorce> lordievader, I'll probably figure it out tomorrow.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Smurphy> Mornig
<BluesKaj> Morning Smurphy
<CrystalMare> I'm having issues with Kubuntu 15.10
<CrystalMare> My window manager seems to be unresponsive to mouse input
<CrystalMare> The pointer works, just clicking seems to bug out
<CrystalMare> It renders kubuntu unuseable
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, but your keyboard input works ok?
<CrystalMare> Yes
<CrystalMare> The mouse seems to work at times
<CrystalMare> But whenever I switch window it does not register clicks
<CrystalMare> When I used the keyboard to open firefox, I was able to click inside firefox
<CrystalMare> But the maximize button was not responding
<BluesKaj> hm, cabled or wirless mouse ?
<CrystalMare> Wired
<CrystalMare> Madcatz RAT 5
<CrystalMare> The scrollwheel does seem to work at times
<CrystalMare> https://forums.opensuse.org/showthread.php/477717-Mouse-control-issues-with-KDE-Plasma
<CrystalMare> That describes my issues pretty accurately
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, I have to ask, are your packages up to date
<CrystalMare> Fresh Install
<CrystalMare> I checked the box "update" during the installation process
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, which graphics chip?
<CrystalMare> Nvidia GTX570, although I haven't installed drivers yet
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, open a terminal and do: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade, then we can check the graphics driver recommended for your gpu
<CrystalMare> Blues, let me switch to Kubuntu
<CrystalMare> I'm dualbooting atm
<BluesKaj> ok
<CrystalMare> I'll login with KiwiIRC
<CrystalMare> brb, apreciate the help
<CrystalMare2> BluesKaj: I've started it
<CrystalMare2> What did you want me to run again ?
<CrystalMare2> Just update packages ?
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare2, open a terminal and do: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<CrystalMare2> Its downloading about 138MB right now
<CrystalMare2> Also, it took 3 minutes to load the desktop environment
<CrystalMare2> I'm running this OS from an SSD
<BluesKaj> then to upgrade any kernel modules after the upgrades are finished run, sudo apt dist-upgrade
<CrystalMare2> Alright, I'll keep you posted.
<CrystalMare2> Yeah, the entire desktop is unresponsive right now O.o
<CrystalMare2> I have to use Alt-Tab to switch
<CrystalMare2> But clicking inside the app works
<BluesKaj> you probly need to reboot
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare2, do you have a linux swap? and a swap entry in /etc/fstab, if so remove it and add swapon /dev/sdXX to /etc/rc.local just above the exit line.
<CrystalMare3> BluesKaj: I'm still having issues
<CrystalMare3> I've just restarted
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare2, do you have a linux swap? and a swap entry in /etc/fstab, if so remove it and add swapon /dev/sdXX to /etc/rc.local just above the exit line, sdXX being the swap partition
<CrystalMare3> I dont swap
<BluesKaj> ok
<CrystalMare3> I've got 16GB ram
<CrystalMare3> I figured I dont need it
<BluesKaj> I was addressing a possible delay by systemd searching for the swap
<BluesKaj> boot delay
<CrystalMare3> Ah
<CrystalMare3> The desktop environment loaded faster this time
<CrystalMare3> (after entering the password)
<BluesKaj> 16Gb Ram is lots , no swap needed IMO
<CrystalMare3> That's why ;)
<CrystalMare3> Could having dualmonitor have anything to do with this ?
<CrystalMare3> :o this is odd
<BluesKaj> ok  system settings>driver manager
<CrystalMare3> If I point my mouse over the clock in the bottom-left, it does do the hover
<CrystalMare3> I dont know how to reach that, my mouse doesnt work :3
<CrystalMare3> nvm, got it
<BluesKaj> dual monitor setups are not my strong suit
<CrystalMare3> Its asking about my graphics driver
<CrystalMare3> binary, legacy binary or Xorg
<BluesKaj> does it recommend one?
<CrystalMare3> nvidia binary yes
<BluesKaj> right choose that one
<BluesKaj> it's on the nouveau atm which is the default for all new installs with nvidia gpus
<CrystalMare3> ah
<CrystalMare3> its installing packages now
<BluesKaj> ok , think you'll see a different response with your mouse and kwin/window manager
<CrystalMare3> Its at 33%
 * CrystalMare3 has bad internet
<BluesKaj> np, it takes a while to DL and Install the driver
<BluesKaj> drom the repository
<BluesKaj> from
<CrystalMare3> Yeah, I figured
<CrystalMare3> Its been 3 years since I last used linux for a desktop environment
<BluesKaj> hope it's just a driver problem
<CrystalMare3> I've been running Ubuntu on my servers for a long time now
 * BluesKaj nods
<CrystalMare3> Lets hope this works :D
<CrystalMare3> I assume this requires a restart ?
<CrystalMare3> Or would restarting the X server be enough ?
<BluesKaj> yes, if you notifications enabled in your system tray it should pop up, but otherwise once the installer is finished,, reboot
<CrystalMare3> Okay, I'm rebooting
<CrystalMare2> BluesKaj: it still does not work
<CrystalMare2> Like for example: I can press the application-launcher in the bottom left
<CrystalMare2> But I can not click any of its entries
<CrystalMare2> But using the scroll-wheel to cycle through the categories does work
<CrystalMare2> As if the X server does not recognise the window switching
<CrystalMare2> On another forum someone was talking about the mouse having re-mapped some of the buttons in the X config
<CrystalMare2> But my experience with X is next to none
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare2, system settings>display configuration>compositor try different renedring backend settings in the drop down
<CrystalMare2> Is that under advanced settings ?
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare2,  you could try sudo nvidia-xconfig in the terminal
<CrystalMare2> Warning: unable to locate X configuration File
<CrystalMare2> it created a new file
<CrystalMare2> How do I restart Xorg
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare2, let me correct; system settings>display & monitor>compositor try different renedring backend settings in the drop down
<CrystalMare2> Open GL 2.1, 3 or Xrender
<BluesKaj> OpenGL 3.1 should work as a renderer for your gpu
<CrystalMare2> Alright, do I have to restart the X server now ?
<BluesKaj> you can try a logout and login
<CrystalMare3> BluesKaj: that seems to have done it!
<CrystalMare3> The menu now actually responds and has proper hovers
<CrystalMare3> And I can actually interact with the maximize buttons
<BluesKaj> ok , what about mouse clicks?
<CrystalMare3> All good now
<CrystalMare3> I can click on the menu
<BluesKaj> cool
<CrystalMare3> And do things with this
<CrystalMare3> Awesome!
<CrystalMare3> You made my day!
<CrystalMare3> What does the composer actually do then ?
<BluesKaj> happy to help CrystalMare3
<BluesKaj> !compositor
<BluesKaj> !info compositor
<ubottu> Package compositor does not exist in wily
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare3, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KWin
<CrystalMare3> So its the implementation of the window system >?
<CrystalMare3> Much like winforms on windows ?
<BluesKaj> not sure , my windows experience has been rather limited over the last 10 yrs
<CrystalMare3> Going to see if my Xonar D1 can work alongside my Motherboard soundcard
<CrystalMare3> So I can use both
<BluesKaj> !kwin
<BluesKaj> !info kwin
<ubottu> kwin (source: kwin): Transitional dummy for kwin-x11. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:5.4.2-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 5 kB, installed size 22 kB
<BluesKaj> not much info there
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare3, I had my m-audio 1832 working alongside the inte hda for 3 yrs til I got fed up with pulseaudio which the m-s=audio card driver needed to function on website/flash/audio
<CrystalMare3> Seems though that spotify does not work
<BluesKaj> oops m-audio 192
<CrystalMare3> It doesn't launch :3
<CrystalMare3> spotify: error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<CrystalMare3> Got it
<CrystalMare3> Installed some missing things
<CrystalMare3> BluesKaj:  how can i configure an application to use another audio output ?
<BluesKaj> in system settings > multimedia choose your pci card as the default or "Card 0", then your onboard audio chip as "Card1"  for starters
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare,^
<BluesKaj> CrystalMare, then to find the audio drivers, cat /proc/asound/modules , we'll need to list these in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<NoCode> Is there an easy fix to get JACK and Flash/ Firefox working with Kubuntu 15.10? I just want to listen to, and watch videos while JACK and Ardour are turned on.
<BluesKaj> NoCode, try #jack chat, they might have more experience with ypir kind of audio setup
<BluesKaj> your
<NoCode> Thanks, am there now. :)
<BluesKaj> yeah saw that
<BluesKaj> I'm kind of curious about jack, found it confusing
<lordievader> Jack is low latency, other than that it is a PITA, if you ask me.
<BluesKaj> jack was around before pulseaudio iirc, and with PA onboard it really mucks up the mix for jack
<RandomNoob> Hello guys. Is there chance to change size of the top bar of window? it is too large
<RandomNoob> that line where is minimize maximize close
<mrmagoo> anyone know what would cause missing icons across multiple applications? ie control center and dolphin and the menu
<mrmagoo> I just did a fresh install and then apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<mrmagoo> 15.10
<mrmagoo> should I be asking here or in #kde?
<Toast> Hi, has there been any significant improvement in colour management between 15:04 and 15.10?
<Voyage_> how can I make my desktop a bit less glare?
<Voyage_> how can I make my desktop a bit less glare? my laptop only has an option to dim the display, not change hue/saturation or contrast
<scottn_work> Voyage_: Not exactly what you want but may help - have a look at redshift - http://jonls.dk/redshift/ - dims your screen according to time of day
<Voyage_> thanks
<RandomNoob> guys im installing themes but in menu i cant see them ?
<jubo2> Uhh..
<jubo2> something wrong with locks
<jubo2> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jubo2> I needed to remove some lockfile (not this one) because I looked at a conf file diff and didn't figure how to get out of it and killed the apt process
<jubo2> Yeah..
<jubo2> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/lock lock-old
<jubo2> could this cause the new lock probelm?
<jubo2> what to do? pls help, is kubuntu
<jaafar> Hi folks
<jaafar> struggling to send files from my phone to my kubuntu system
<jaafar> via bluetooth
<jaafar> both sides think they are paired
<jaafar> but attempts to send simply fail on the phone side
<jaafar> any thoughts?
<jaafar> phone says simply "connection unsuccessful"
<jaafar> nothing appears in dmesg output
<jubo2> jaafar: have you tried using KDE Connect instead
<jubo2> it uses wlan to connect machines and phones
<jaafar> Well, bluetooth is designed for this purpose and I think it should work, after all :)
<jaafar> If I get desperate enough I will consider alternatives
<jaafar> but... it's such a simple and common usage
<jaafar> it would be strange for it not to work
<RandomNoob> im installing themes and they are not shown in theme menu :(
<regedit> hello
<regedit> my system date/time is wrong and keeps being wrong upon reboots
<regedit> sudo ntpdate -u ntp.ubuntu.com produces ntpdate[4522]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<regedit> BIOS time is set to the correct EST time
<regedit>  /etc/default/rcS says UTC=no, meaning linux is currently NOT assuming that the machine time is in UTC
<regedit> sudo hwclock --hctosys does temporarily solve the issue for the current session, but problem resumes upon next reboot
<clivejo_> whats KDE like on debian?
<mparillo> My feeling was that for the average user, KDE on debian is pretty painful. For me, Kubuntu, then Mint, the Manjaro seem to be the KDE distros that work best. You will find some Open SUSE fans out there, but I am not one of them.
#kubuntu 2016-12-12
<pepee> hmm, yeah, the odd firefox bug is a kwin thing... the workaround is to run "kwin --replace"
<pepee> err, s/firefox/windows freezing/
<viewer|98211> Is there a way to run Unity alongside KDE? I have installed KDE and I am wondering if I can install unity so I can switch back and forth between the two.
<valorie> pfff, stick around if you want answers!
<ffmamk> hello is there a channel for questions concerning the tv series "person of interest"?  i want to know who tailored harold's suits
<valorie> !alis | ffmamk
<ubottu> ffmamk: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ffmamk> ty valorie <3
<valorie> personally I would ask in the imdb forums
<valorie> you aren't likely to get much interest in technical irc channels!
<ffmamk> so what kind of people are usually hanging around here? i mean besides hackers and vendors for illegal stuff hahahah
<valorie> this is the quiet time, between the Americas and Europe
<valorie> mostly kubuntu people, willing to help others
<valorie> illegal anything is immediately removed
<ffmamk> im in europe right now
<ffmamk> i like #kubuntu, you guys helped me a lot getting started
<valorie> that's why we're here
<valorie> we also have a chat channel: #kubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> which is where we should move this unless you need support using kubuntu
<ffmamk> alright, one more question. is there a list of irc code? i just saw some +R or +i
<valorie> those are channel flags
<valorie> I think that freenode has some docs
<valorie> read the motd on your channel tab
<valorie> motd=message of the day
<hateball> something something broken multimonitor
<valorie> in what version of kubuntu, hateball?
<hateball> valorie: 16.04 + backports
<hateball> I saw 5.8 was in landing now
<hateball> Things have behaved for like 2 weeks, but this mornings boot had me at 1 monitor again and every panel being all messed up. Ugh.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> dangit
<valorie> well, backports doesn't have magic in it
<valorie> backports-landing might
<valorie> but my test on 16.04 was not successful
<valorie> so I would only advise it on sacrificable kit
<valorie> and make sure you have ppa-purge installed
<valorie> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<hateball> Yeah this is my work machine, so I'll make do with the current state of brokenness rather than try landing-brokenness :p
<valorie> we do need more testers though
<valorie> but not work machines
<valorie> :-)
<hateball> Yeah, I only have 1 monitor at home tho so it's hard to test
<amichair> do kde releases still get backported? e.g. plasma 5.8 in kubuntu 16.10?
<hateball> amichair: https://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-linux-mint-doing-plasma-5-8-testing/
<amichair> hateball: thanks
<amichair> hateball: I didn't know about backports-landing, is that a new thing?
<amichair> how is it different than backports ppa?
<amichair> when is it planned to go into backports, if at all?
<hateball> amichair: I think that is known by those in #kubuntu-devel
<amichair> hateball: ok, thanks
<starsailor> hey
<Jollamies-> hi
<starsailor> I am new sory I dont know rulles
<Jollamies-> you're welcome
<user|8165> for update what i do
<user|8165> ubunto 10.04 LTS
<hateball> !eolupgrade | user|8165
<ubottu> user|8165: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<user|8165> Thanks you for all
<user|8165> i m testing
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kante> hallo, wie heißt der offtopic kanal?
<yofel> kante: #kubuntu-offtopic (englisch), #ubuntu-de-offtopic (deutsch)
<Guest3399> hello
<inna> ю
<piotr> Hi, I'm looking for XFCE replacement of genmon plugin (http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-genmon-plugin) in KDE Plasma, any suggestions?
<fmhans> good $daytime
<fmhans> i have a weird problem with using external screens on an intel HD5300. nothing above 1920x1080 in interlaced(!) mode results in any output
<efeciftci> Hi, would it be possible if Plasma 5.8 in xenial backports-landing ppa was shipped with Qt 5.6.2 instead of 5.6.1? Qt 5.6.1 has a bug in QTimeZone component that affects Plasma desktop and which seems to be fixed in 5.6.2 ( https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-53071 ). Although it is possible to work around this bug by manually modifying qml files of plasma lockscreen and digital clock, it is not suitable solution for all timezones.
#kubuntu 2016-12-13
<Roey> hi
<Roey> why am I getting this error and how do I fix it (when I try to apt-get dist-upgrade): Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<Roey> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Roey> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Roey>  reading files list for package 'linux-image-extra-4.4.0-42-generic': Input/output error
<Roey> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Roey> hi rbetzen
<rbetzen> Hey, Roey.
<Smurphy> Hmmm. So plasma is not in backports yet.
<valorie> still in testing, Smurphy
<Smurphy> heh ... http://sourcedigit.com/21009-install-kde-plasma-5-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-and-linux-mint/
<valorie> look at news on kubuntu.org
<Smurphy> :}
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> working well for me in ZZ
<valorie> issues in 16.04 however
<valorie> for me
<Smurphy> What issues in 16.04 ?
<Smurphy> Got quite some issues - akonadi_davgroupware_resource Segmentation faults as soon as I fine-tune/configure the Mail-System.
<Smurphy> pops-up all 5 seconds.
<Smurphy> and I have no clue what it is. plasma 5.6.5
<valorie> sorry, not ignoring you -- my problems came from the KCI/unstable ppa, and the testing ppa didn't cure the problem
<valorie> so I can't blame that
<Smurphy> :}
<Smurphy> no worries. this is IRC. Usually a channel where people also have other things to do while checking the channel from time to time.
<George_Orwell_84> hey guys, I am using KDE and I cant start an executable shell script by clicking on my file anymore. I use dolphin as a filebrowser. the shell script is executable and the permissions are set correctly. It worked once, but I dont know what changed...
<SlaterSon> hi
<SlaterSon> is anyone there >.<
<lordievader> SlaterSon: See /names ;)
<SlaterSon> lordievader okay i see now (: they could be bots you know
<lordievader> Bots are not really allowed by Freenode, there are a couple of exceptions though.
<lordievader> Or by the Ubuntu moderators, not sure.
<lordievader> Not here anyways.
<SlaterSon> how about 'drone'
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<yossarianuk> hi - running Kubuntu 16.10, which has virt-manager version -> 1:1.3.2-3ubuntu3
<yossarianuk> I am unable to escape full screen in any vm
<yossarianuk> if I point the mouse to the top of the screen (after crtl+alt)  I do not see a menu,
<yossarianuk> the only way I can get out of full screen is to go to a tty and kill the pid
<yossarianuk> or enable 'hot corners' in kde and push against the top right to see all windows so I can choose another app, however virt-manger vm is still in full screen
<yossarianuk> and I normally disable hot corners as they mess up steam games..
<Smurphy> have you tried the left-Ctrl key? That's what I use on Virtualbox.
<yossarianuk> Smurphy: I can use alt+actl to release mouse in windowed mode, however full screen I used to press ctrl+alt then push to the top of the window
<yossarianuk> (in older version of kubuntu)
<Smurphy> Not here.
<lordievader> Wasn't it ctrl+alt+enter, or alt+F11 or something?
<yossarianuk> lordievader: neither of those options work...
<yossarianuk> if I use the hot corners, then click on a different window I can use the KDE taskbar to right click on vm window and unselect full screen..
<yossarianuk> however that's not how it shouild work...
<Smurphy> I never do fullscreen ... hence :}
<lordievader> I rarely use the virt-viewer too.
<chencho9000> hi there!
<aidas> hello
<lordievader> Is today the day where people say hello and quit a minute later?
<BluesKaj> that's everyday :-)
<Roey> lordievader:  hello there!
<lordievader> o/
<Roey> why am I getting this error and how do I fix it (when I try to apt-get dist-upgrade): Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<Roey> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<Roey> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Roey> dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<Roey>  reading files list for package 'linux-image-extra-4.4.0-42-generic': Input/output error
<Roey> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<Roey> ?
<IrcsomeBot> Gijsbertus was added by: Gijsbertus
<lordievader> Roey: Could you pastebin the full output?
<lordievader> !pastebin | Roey
<ubottu> Roey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Roey> lordievader:  of the command? ok
<Roey> oh, kde has a pastebin now? cool
<IrcsomeBot> <Gijsbertus> Hello, hecking in, my name is Gijsbert, a plain end user, not a developer. Started testing Plasma 5.8 on my 16.04 install just yesterday. Is this the rigth place to come forward with some experiences?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> -devel would be
<IrcsomeBot> <Gijsbertus> Okido. I will leave then. Bye!
<IrcsomeBot> Gijsbertus was removed by: Gijsbertus
<Roey> lordievader:  https://paste.kde.org/p3ceswfqx/wnomaw
<lordievader> "linux-image-extra-4.4.0-42-generic set to manually installed." not really what you want. I don't see any errors?
<Roey> where can i look for errors?
<Roey> oh
<Roey> I'm sorry
<Roey> here is the error (had posted the wrong thing):
<Roey> lordievader:  http://pastebin.com/hd5Pe3Bv
<yossarianuk> Roey: is your boot partition full ?
<Roey> oh.  Checking..
<Roey> no not at all.
<Roey> yossarianuk:  30GB left on / which contains /boot.
<lordievader> Roey: What happens when you manually install that package?
<yossarianuk> ok - just thought i'd check the obvious..
<lordievader> 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archive/<something>'
<Roey> lordievader:  http://pastebin.com/vs1J6T4K
<Roey> oh
<Roey> I just did apt-get install --reinstall
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/LxfrhzDs
<Roey> lordievader:  ^
<lordievader> Hmm, I'd remove the package and redownload it.
<jrmckenzie1965> I need help installing Kubuntu 14.04 on a HP Pavilion HP-17-g121wm Laptop. I can't get passed the start installation screen.
<jrmckenzie1965> Is this doable or did I waste $500?
<jrmckenzie1965> BTW I've also tried 1604 16.10. With all 3 versions the screen beings flashing between the regular screen and black eventuall just goes totally black.
<lordievader> Did you try the nomodeset option?
<jrmckenzie1965> how do I get to it. There are no function keys listed at the bottom of the screen.
<BluesKaj> jrmckenzie1965, what message do you get on the 14.04 , or is the install ubuntu option just unresponsive
<jrmckenzie1965> it's just unresponsive.
<BluesKaj> does the laptop still have windows on it
<jrmckenzie1965> BTW None of the computer shops in my area know anything about Linux.
<jrmckenzie1965> Yes it has Windows 10.
<BluesKaj> ahh , I heard windows 10 won't allow the kubuntu installer to start , dunno if that's true, but most linux users prepartiton before trying to install
<jrmckenzie1965> How do I partition in win 10? I can't get that far with the Kubuntu media.
<BluesKaj> with gparted live media
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<jrmckenzie1965> I'm using Win 10.
<BluesKaj> to partition?
<jrmckenzie1965> I can't install Kubuntu. Taht's the problem.
<jrmckenzie1965> All I can use in Win 10 at all right now.
<jrmckenzie1965> I cannot install Linux at all due to the screen flashing.
<BluesKaj> jrmckenzie1965, check this out  http://www.everydaylinuxuser.com/2015/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-alongside.html
<jrmckenzie1965> Versaions tries so far Kubuntu 14.04, 16.04 & 16.10. No soap.
<hateball> !nomodeset | jrmckenzie1965
<ubottu> jrmckenzie1965: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EvilRoey> <lordievader> Hmm, I'd remove the package and redownload it.
<EvilRoey> ok
<lordievader> EvilRoey: And did it help?
<EvilRoey> doing it now
<EvilRoey> lordievader: smae error
<EvilRoey> same error*
<lordievader> Hmm, what version of Kubuntu are you running?
<yossarianuk> Roey: I had a similar issue in an office once because the AV server used in the office was cutting off downloads of deb files over a certain size
<yossarianuk> Roey: you could check the checksum of the downloaded deb file to see if it matches
<EvilRoey> <yossarianuk> Roey: you could check the checksum of the downloaded deb file to see if it matches
<EvilRoey> hrm ok
<dmance> hello
<dmance> i dont know the name of the icon on the top left. When i use it the first time it work normally, but when i want to use again for add another widget it hides instant and i cant use it anymore
<nsnzero> hi dmance is it the one that looks like 3 lines ?
<viewer|22386> Kontact in Kubuntu 16.10 will not start because the Akonadi server will not start
<viewer|22386> Kontact in Kubuntu 16.10 will not start because the Akonadi server will not start
<viewer|22386> https://thepasteb.in/p/O7h5z0o3qJLhq
<acheronuk> viewer|22386: 'sudo mkdir /var/lib/mysql-files'
<viewer|22386> is this the solution?
<nsnzero> yes it is
<schnoodles> Anyone had any trouble where they can connect to the internet but cannot resolve any ppa at all? even when its not on launchpad.
<valorie> an example, schnoodles?
<valorie> ppas are a feature of launchpad afaik, so "ppa not on launchpad" doesn't make a whole lot of sense
<schnoodles> https://gist.github.com/joshbenham/915531a06d8e6a6d43b3379b56f6080c
<schnoodles> Oh I mean even things like dl.google.com and repo.steampowered.com also do not work.
<valorie> those might be repos, but they are not PPAs
<valorie> looks to me like a DNS problem
<valorie> and since the big DNS server was attacked last month, I've noticed lots of dns resolution problems that seem to come and go
<valorie> I don't think they are software problems, but network problems
<schnoodles> I tried the 8.8.8.8 nameservers but those still did not work.
<valorie> right
<valorie> I think DNS servers are being attacked, and then come back online
<valorie> just my theory
<schnoodles> Ahh. That is rather annoying :|
<schnoodles> I may restart and see if that fixes it.
#kubuntu 2016-12-14
<viewer|39947> hello, could some one please tell me,  where or how to find the (Package Installer) in Kubuntu 16.10
<valorie> it's called muon
<valorie> the gui frontend to apt on the commandline
<valorie> viewer|39947: if you type alt+space and type muon, you can select it
<valorie> or use your K menu
<viewer|39947> it is not working,   I type  muon  in  run command  and  nothing apears
<valorie> oh, perhaps you don't have it installed
<valorie> you can use discover, I guess -- it is installed by default
<valorie> so type discover instead
 * valorie goes off to get some dinner
<viewer|39947> maybe,  I'm new at this, I just installed kubuntu, and I have no idea, what I am doing, I a treully ppreciate your help
<viewer|39947> I  had try to install,  (Opera)  thru discover,  but  it doesn't show it,
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !info opera
<ubottu> Package opera does not exist in yakkety
<viewer|39947> I downloaded  opera,  and I"m trying to install it,
<valorie> oh, from an outside source?
<valorie> 1. not a good idea
<viewer|39947> from  Operas wedsite
<valorie> 2. I don't know how to do that
<valorie> I have no clue
<valorie> it's not a good idea to install anything outside of the archive
<valorie> unless you know what you are doing
<viewer|39947> ok,   tank you
<viewer|39947> and nope,  I have no clue about kubuntu
<viewer|39947> well,  thank you all for  your  help
<viewer|39947> have a nice  night
<hateball> I wonder when Chromium will get updated.... even Debian has newer packages
<hateball> Even CentOS xD
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<yossarianuk> I've noticed the adobe-flash plugin (for firefox) was bumped from 11.2.x -> 24 today - is anyone else getting constant segfaults from it ?
<hateball> hmmm, I have 23alpha on my 16.04 install and that seemed to work at least. as well as flash works
<hateball> have not tested 24 yet
<BluesKaj> the new flashj p[lugin installed , but it's not working very well here
<yossarianuk> for me I use it to listen to bbc radio and it randomly crashes frequently, the old version was stable (as can be)
<yossarianuk> plugin-containe[8061]: segfault at 3694395873c4 ip 00007f526c1ff412 sp 00007ffe9f0a09d8 error 6 in libflashplayer.so[7f526bb8e000+107a000]
<mgolden_> Taking forever to download too
<BluesKaj> yossarianuk, no segfaulkts, but a lot of stuttering
<mgolden_> Problem is, you can't not run the latest flash no matter what is wrong with it
<yossarianuk> v24 is the latest version
<yossarianuk> is the mms.cfg still used for flash plugin ?
<gvandeweyer> Hi, I'm using kubuntu 16.10 on a dell laptop with docking station. My monitor setup is <ext1><ext2><laptop>, but every time I connect to the dock, I have to move the laptop from the left (default) to the right end of the monitor list
<gvandeweyer> also, monitors are not deactivated on docking disconnect. Am I missing something to save the display configuration & enable automatic screen updates on (dis)connect ?
<gvandeweyer> a workaround would be to have the mouse 'wrap around', if I move out of the right edge of the rightmost monitor, i'll end up on the left side of the left-most monitor. is this possible somehow?
<yossarianuk> gvandeweyer: likely the issue is fixed in Plasma 5.8.x
<yossarianuk> my only issue with kubuntu is not having latest plasma... it means running a desktop with known bugs in most of which will never be fixed in 16.10 lifetime (apart from when the backports PPA releases plasma5.8)
<gvandeweyer> yossarianuk: so currently I can't upgrade to plasma 5.8 ?
<yossarianuk> gvandeweyer: nope
<gvandeweyer> bummer...
<yossarianuk> I have it on my neon install and it is better...
<yossarianuk> and a few serious issues fixed
<gvandeweyer> ok. there seem to be some backport ppa's already: http://sourcedigit.com/21009-install-kde-plasma-5-8-on-ubuntu-16-04-and-linux-mint/
<gvandeweyer> maybe I'll try them later
<yossarianuk> gvandeweyer: the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports repo only has plasma 5.6.5 for 16.04  (nothing for 16.10 yet)
<gvandeweyer> ah, didn't notice that
<yossarianuk> but it will come out soon I imagine
<yossarianuk> I was told after packages were built for 17.04
<genii> Stuff doesn't usually get backported to interim releases with short support cycles, usually just to LTS
<acheronuk> http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-linux-mint-doing-plasma-5-8-testing/
<acheronuk> so plasma 5.8 updates for 16.04 and 16.10 have been done, and can be tested if you are prepared to be a guinea pig
<gvandeweyer> acheronuk: how stable are these in this stage?
<gvandeweyer> no problem in testing if they are in final beta stage
<acheronuk> well, obviously the point in testing is that we want people to help find potential issues that may exist
<acheronuk> that does not mean that they will, but there are no guarantees
<gvandeweyer> it's past alpha then?
<gvandeweyer> fine, I'll give it a shot later this week!
<acheronuk> I've been using our plasma 5.8 packages from staging in 17.04 for quite a while now, and seems stable on my systems
<acheronuk> but as always, you may have an issue with your graphics/hardware, as you can't test on everything
<gvandeweyer> ofcourse, and I'm happy to help there.
<gvandeweyer> I'm typically on beta-releases for kernels as well, as I'm still hoping my fingerprint/cardreaders will get supported
<gvandeweyer> :-)
<yossarianuk> yey - looks like the 375 nvidia driver will be useable -> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NVIDIA-375.26-Released
<yossarianuk> just need the ppa to be updated now.
<user|30484> Schönen guten Abend alle anwesenden...
<user|30484> ist zufällig jemand vom Kubuntu on ?
<user|30484> naja, wie dem auch sei, habe da etwas neues für alle -> Kubuntu ist nicht SICHER im Internet. hatte soeben einen Bios-Write etc... ganz toll sowas, denn man vermittelt den Verbrauchern, dass Kubuntu Sicher sei
<Smurphy> pfff ...
<elichai2> hey
<elichai2> I want to install KDE Plasma 5.8 on my ubuntu
<elichai2> I tried installing via kubuntu-backport ppa but it installed KDE 5.2.X
<acheronuk> elichai2: the backports ppa has plasma 5.6.5 for Xenial. 5.2.X will be the KDE applications version for whatever you are looking at, which is a different numbering scheme to plasma
<acheronuk> plasma 5.8.4 is in testing
<elichai2> acheronuk, ohh, I checked the version by running `knosole --version` and it told me the KDE version (I think 5.23)
<acheronuk> elichai2: 'plasmashell -v' tell you the plasma desktop version
<elichai2> if i'll upgrade my system to Yakkety will it change anything? (I currently have Xenial)
<elichai2> (I mean, will I get a better version)
<acheronuk> Yakkety has plasma 5.7.5. better, but still not the new and shiny plasma 5.8
<acheronuk> plasma 5.8 has to be provided in backports when it is ready
<elichai2> ohh, so maybe i'll test KDE on another distro (on VM)
<acheronuk> as it was released to late to go into Yakkey by default
<elichai2> I just got tired of my Unity and I want something new and shinny and I liked how the Plasma looks in screenshots
<steve-_-1> is there a release date for discover 5.8?
<acheronuk> well, we have 5.8 in our backeports-landing ppa for testers
<acheronuk> see: http://kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-and-linux-mint-doing-plasma-5-8-testing/
<steve-_-1> acheronuk: so I guess the question is when 5.8 will hit stable
<acheronuk> steve-_-1: when we are confident it has been tested enough
<steve-_-1> so no release date atm
<steve-_-1> hm ok
<acheronuk> giving ETAs too often comes back to bite you on the backside
<steve-_-1> so if I rephrase and ask weeks or months?
<steve-_-1> acheronuk: yes totally understand that
<elichai2> steve-_-1, good QA will answer years.
<steve-_-1> just curious if it's close or far away. if it's far away I will try to use that testing thing
<steve-_-1> really?
<steve-_-1> how is that?
<acheronuk> it would be nice to have it ready for Xmas and give everyone a nice shiny plasma present!
<elichai2> so they won't promise anyone anything
<elichai2> lol
<steve-_-1> oh well. so if I add that ppa will that change general version to some testing branch or is this for discover only?
<acheronuk> but as with these things, you think they are ready, and testers turn up a load of bugs.
<acheronuk> discover or plasma?
<steve-_-1> I am only interesting in getting discover 5.8 since it fixes a bug I am seeing w current stable
<acheronuk> discover is problematic on any branch, as it is a very much a WIP at the moment, and ubuntu's appream data it uses to find package info does not seem to be the greatest
<acheronuk> hence even the latest version fails to find certain stuff, like VLC and some other apps
<steve-_-1> so what is the best way to manage installed software / updates in kde?
<steve-_-1> or kubuntu
<steve-_-1> for dummies like myself looking for a UI solution
<acheronuk> well, personally I use synaptic
<acheronuk> it's gtk, and a bit old and creaky, but it just works!
<steve-_-1> hm, I find this all very confusing. so discover is the new default from what I understand?
<steve-_-1> muon is gone
<acheronuk> muon is not gone.
<acheronuk> 'sudo apt-get install muon'
<steve-_-1> so there's three solutions or more I yet have to find one that works reliably. muon had the last update check … milliseconds ago bug
<steve-_-1> discover does not display file size of files to be downloaded
<steve-_-1> wouldn't it be good to concentrate efforts and have one working solution?
<steve-_-1> but maybe that's not how linux works
<steve-_-1> uedLWP
<steve-_-1> arg wrong window
<steve-_-1> ok, let'S just wait for 5.8 and hope that that version works a bit more reliably
<[Relic]> don't forget when you check with discover and install anything the whole thing just doesn't respond when it is updating the package tables and shows no progress
<_Wens_> hi! will be update qt to 5.6.2 version in yakkety?
<N0Lif3> I have the Bluetooth background service disabled, but from time to time I keep seeing the bluetooth symbol showing that it's being powered on my taskbar
<valorie> if you have the applet installed, perhaps it's starting it up automatically?
<valorie> I have one, and if I hover over it, it says no connected devices
<N0Lif3> when I click it, it will have the checkbox full meaning it's "Powered"
<N0Lif3> I'm on a laptop, so I want to keep it off to conserve battery life
<valorie> when I click the applet, it's got a little box that I can click to turn it off
<valorie> to the right are the settings
<valorie> when I turn it off in the settings, the applet icon disappears to the "hidden icons" area
<valorie> the little pyramid shape
<N0Lif3> yea, that's where it is now
<N0Lif3> do you pronounce Kubuntu "KOO BOON TOO" or "Kay ooo boon too?"
<valorie> I do the first
<valorie> but some do the second
<valorie> it's all good
<valorie> actually: koo bun too
<valorie> I rarely yell it
<valorie> lol
<Dragnslcr> I do the second
#kubuntu 2016-12-15
<metanovii> hi dudes
<metanovii> can u help me with ubuntu?
<lordievader> That is what we are here for ;)
<oem> ciao
<zerotux_> #linux-ar
<hyena> hiç mit türk  yok lan
<user|41884> hi, i just installed Kubuntu 11.10. But there is now posibility to update. also not at the terminal. Now i tryed to get the Ubuntu distribution burnt to usb, but also there is no programm working. does anyone here have a clue what to do? Thanks in advance
<hateball> user|41884: 11.10 is dead since ages, what is the problem with installing 16.10 or 16.04 ?
<hateball> "no program working" is not very helpful
<hateball> Tell us exactly what you tried doing
<user|41884> hi
<user|41884> i tried to make a bootable stick over "startup Disk creator" then an error occupied.
<hateball> user|41884: yes, it is quite unreliable
<user|41884> i tried also something in the terminal with "sudo dd if=/path to iso  of= path to device.."
<hateball> user|41884: dd should work fine
<hateball> user|41884: make sure you're dd'ing to the device and not a partition. For instance if the destination thumbdrive is /dev/sdb, make sure you dd to /dev/sdb and *not* /dev/sdb1 or so
<user|41884> I did that, but i also wrote ; sync in the and
<user|41884> command not found...if i write with out sync
<user|41884> sudo dd if=/home/christopher/Dokumente/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb; sync
<user|41884> that was the exact
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> @user|41884, Are you sure you want to use Kubuntu 11.10 instead of 16.04 or 16.10?
<user|41884> no, but there is no update possible even not over the terminal
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> It is an old unsupported version from 2011.
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> Please download a new release and try again.
<hateball> user|41884: instead of ";sync" you can use "&& sync"
<hateball> user|41884: so the string would be "sudo dd if=/home/christopher/Dokumente/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb && sync"
<user|41884> thank you so far
<user|41884> at the terminal nothing happens, but i think there will be shown something? when its ready
<hateball> user|41884: yes that is normal
<hateball> user|41884: if you want to see progress you can use sudo dd status=progress if=/home/christopher/Dokumente/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb"
<hateball> user|41884: to speed up operation you can also use bs=8M
<hateball> sudo dd status=progress bs=8M if=/home/christopher/Dokumente/ubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<hateball> anyhow, it takes a while to write the image to a thumbdrive, grab a coffee :)
<user|41884> i did ;) thank you for youre help
<syd_> Switched to Kubuntu a few days ago - living it!
<syd_> Anyone here using Kubuntu 16.10 on a Skylake laptop (with an nVidia GPU)?
<ikonia> syd_: just ask your qeustion
<syd_> I just wanted to find out if anyone else experienced any problems with installation. I had a bunch of problems - installation wasn't a straight forward affair, and getting everything working afterwards was a bit of a mystery (although everything is working now). Switchable graphics (I think) was the main problem.
<syd_> I want to repeat the installation process, just to see if I can. Just wanted to see if anyone else has experienced similar issues, and how they got around them.
<ikonia> why dont you just explain the problems and people can try to help you with them
<syd_> Skylake is fairly new hardware. The first problem is that if you have the BIOS set to "MSHYBRID" graphics (instead of DISCRETE), when the install completes, the system just locks up.
<syd_> Setting GRUB option nouveau.modeset=0 seemed to help a bit - enough to do a CTRL + ALT + F1 to jump in to a terminal.
<ikonia> syd_: so how do you know that is a skylake problem
<syd_> I don't. I'm assuming this because I have another laptop (older, 4th gen Intel, only has integrated Intel GPU).
<syd_> I might buy one of those new Dell Inspiron Kaby Lake laptops (Intel graphics only) and see how it goes.
<syd_> I had similar problems installing Ubuntu 16.10, but the solution was fairly straight forward: install with BIOS set to DISCRETE graphics, update to kernel 4.9, install nVidia 375.20 driver from ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa. The only remaining problem on Ubuntu at this point was turning off the power to the nVidia chip when in Intel graphics mode.
<syd_> (which could be achieved by removing all nVidia modules and then: sudo /proc/acpi/bbswitch <<<OFF).
<syd_> I think what I'll do is attempt a clean install when I get home later on tonight then write up the steps I take (and the issues I encounter).
<syd_> I think the thing that bothers me is I don't know exactly how I got it working (so if I had to repeat everything, I'd pretty much be guessing).
<ikonia> syd_: it sounds a very poor situation to be honest
<syd_> Well, not exactly - everything is working perfectly now.
<syd_> When I go in to the BIOS and switch to MSHYBRID graphics, is automatically unloads all the nVidia modules, and power consumption at idle is a mere 11.5Watts (compared to 23W at idle using the nVidia GPU).
<syd_> I tinker a lot and have a tendency to make my system unusable (i.e. I often find myself re-installing).
<syd_> Also, installation on my Lenovo ThinkPad T450 was flawless (and very quick - wtihin about 20 minutes).
<user|43275> kubuntu 16.04 dumping when i create new folder
<BluesKaj> dumping what?
<user|43275> https://thepasteb.in/p/xGhmnBZmmlACM
<user|43275> dumping create new folder
<user|43275> button
<user|43275> can i send video?
<BluesKaj> just describe what happens
<lordievader> Does it segfault on creating a new folder?
<user|43275> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/E9DUXEitR0W2bZFwPn4g?signature=cff5322d8ee37494b45d55bf31f97b4a71fc680bb6b9cdfe4182081d4c646164&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODE4MjE0NzJ9
<franco_> Hi
<user|43275> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/isv8HmJeQMC6XTDhGFCz?signature=b52df8700e1afa0fe10dddd5333b75c3d9ec34f8552b3923c9b61127ed2c00b4&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODE4MjE4OTd9
<user|43275> I can not create a folder
<user|43275> https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/J7pbdhUJTzC8WG6NyAzc?signature=ee8337beed719b3a474750c8da4c18a9f7190f125f8cbe72166c4be11a78c9e3&policy=eyJleHBpcnkiOjE0ODE4MjIwMDd9
<user|43275> in kubuntu 16.04
<gvandeweyer> Hi, I've installed plasma 5.8 through the backport on kubuntu 16.10, and I'm facing some issues. Where/how should I report bugs?
<gvandeweyer> example: i lose my default panel. it disappears, while all active windows & keybindings keep working. I can add a new default panel and keep working, but it's a bit annoying :-)
<BluesKaj> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<acheronuk> gvandeweyer: just trying an upgrade, but if it's not something we can reproduce or identify the thing to do would be to report a bug against the panel component of plasmashell in KDE https://bugs.kde.org/describecomponents.cgi?product=plasmashell
<acheronuk> gvandeweyer: did not lose my default panel here, albeit in a VM
<skomorokh> Finally upgraded to 16.10 and things went pretty smooth, thanks! Onnnneee thing tho: DNS isn't quite happy. But it's _very_ confusing with network-manager + dnsmasq + resolvconf
<skomorokh> I can see Internet domains fine but it seems like it's not using my local DNS on my network as my local domains aren't looking up.
<skomorokh> Except... they are if I go "host local" or dig or nslookup or anything like that. Gives me the right local IP and I can ping and ssh to it just fine.
<skomorokh> But if I go "ping local" I get "Name or service not known"
<skomorokh> /etc/resolv.conf has 127.0.1.1 as the dns (I assume dnsmasq?) ...and that's what dig says it's using when it successfully gets the right IP.
<skomorokh> So where is ping and everything getting its DNS from?
 * genii sips
#kubuntu 2016-12-16
<arturo> hello
<arturo> anyone here to help a new comer? :)
<valorie> hi arturo, what's the problem?
<arturo> hello, I need some help, I'm new to kde and I'd like to set up a right click shortcut to set the image to the background, how could I do that? I was reading this: https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?t=10667  but since I'm new to linux I don't know how to do it
<arturo> new to kde and linux as well
<valorie> arturo, on your desktop, just right click and look at the menu
<valorie> that is standard
<valorie> no need to set up a custom shortcut for that
<arturo> no
<arturo> valorie: what I meant is once you right click an image
<valorie> that's not how it happens
<arturo> valorie: there is no option to set that image as background
<valorie> put the image you want into your photo or Pictures folder
<arturo> but there is a way to create such command and add it to the menu right?
<valorie> that isn't how it works
<valorie> just move it to the folder you use -- I call my desktop pix or so, within Pictures
<valorie> and use a slideshow
<valorie> but you can choose a particular photo or background if you prefer
<valorie> no matter where you put it
<arturo> what alternative do I have? I don't want to go to the desktop and click folder view settings everytime to add a picture there
<arturo> the folder I use?
<valorie> right-click and you should be able to save the image
<valorie> save it to your downloads, or Pictures or whatever
<valorie> you have to save it anyway
<squinty> arturo, seems pretty weird the kde file manager doesn't have that option. personally I don't use kde but nautilus file manager has that function and kde has more whistles and bells than unity, etc
<valorie> it's set from the desktop itself
<arturo> m..
<valorie> not sure why the file manager would be mucking with your desktop?
<valorie> that seems backwards to me
<arturo> nvm, thanks
<squinty> valorie,  in unity (for instance) a new desktop wallpaper, background etc can also be changed by right clicking on the desktop. so there are two options
<valorie> ok
<Friti> Big issue. my system is messed up. "Failed to start Load Kernel Modules". What can I do???
<Friti> no input devices work on loving screen, and I am using old phone to be on irc.
<Friti> I'm kinda desperate, I don't know what to do now
<Friti> anyone? please?
<valorie> Friti: is this on a restart, or what?
<valorie> and what system are you running, did you recently change something, etc.
<Friti> no, didn't make any changes,  just kkept up with updates, no backports. in put devices wont work on log in screen, but do work in recovery mode
<valorie> hmm, that's very strange
<valorie> what are you running?
<Friti> sorry for bad typing, stupid phone. ..
<Friti> running 16.10
<valorie> wow, that has been trouble-free for so long
<valorie> I wonder if there was a recent kernel upgrade that messed with you
<valorie> can you log into an older kernel?
<Friti> ikr, I dont know why this went wrong
<Friti> sudo dropping perhaps in the midle of an operation?
<valorie> I've never heard of that happening
<valorie> it really would be better for you to ask in #ubuntu, which is a much larger channel though
<valorie> everyone here seems away or asleep, and I'm about to go afk for dinner
<Friti> I can Log into older kernel, but when reaching stem log in, input stops working, so I have no gui
<valorie> so it is not a kernel problem
<valorie> but probably a driver?
<Friti> stem = SDDM
<valorie> please ask in #ubuntu, I'm afraid you are wasting your time with me, because I have no experience to offer you
<Friti> you are the most experienced hare, lol
<Friti> and
<Friti> you have helped kemany times before 😃
<valorie> I know how to do some things.....
<Friti> but I will go to that Chan. thanks for trying though
<valorie> please tell them what you have, what you have tried, etc.
<valorie> and best of luck
<squinty> Friti,  you could use an earlier kernel and try the "nomodeset" menthod at the grub screen
<squinty> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Friti> will fry that, although my ged card was never an issue. nvidia rte450
<Friti> well&supported
<DarinMiller> Friti: I have to leave in a few minutes but are you running proprietary NVidia drivers?  Can you get to a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1?
<Friti> DarinMiller: I can't get to tty like that since my input devices are unresponsive. but I can get to terminal by booting into recovery mode
<DarinMiller> Friti: Proprietary NVidia?
<Friti> yes, have those
<Friti> oh, new icons. hold on....
<Friti> info,  not icons
<Friti> dumb phone...
<squinty> heh
<DarinMiller> Friti: I have seen what you describe when a kernel upgrade does not play well with nvidia drivers.  Boot to recovery and sudo apt purge nvidia*
<DarinMiller> Friti: Reboot and you should be able to re-install NVidia.  I suspect it may be a dkms hic-up or something, but re-install usually works.
<Friti> I have 3 kernel versions. 4.8.0-30, -26 and -22. recovery in -30 also makes keyboard unresponsove
<Friti> testing -26 now
<Friti> will reinstall prop. drivers after thie
<DarinMiller> Have you tried boot into the recovery version of the -30?
<DarinMiller> OK, got to go now. I will be back in about 30 to 60 minutes....
<alphazulu> i went ahead and setup the staging repo and updated, but have problems
<alphazulu> cannot install plasma-desktop, says i need libkf5newstuff5 (>= 5.27.0)
<alphazulu> i also have no working menu/taskbar
<arturo> hi, I'm trying to install a theme for terminator using: subl ~/.config/terminator/config but it's not letting me?   I'm using http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man5/terminator_config.5.html  as reference. how can I access the config file?
<DarinMiller> Friti2: : I am back. Any luck?
<Friti2> DarinMiller: uninstalled nvidia stuff, nouveau should have kicked in but didn't.  installing nvidia-670 now
<DarinMiller> Friti2: did you manually upgrade the kernel?  If so, grab the nvidia ppa:  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<DarinMiller> Friti2: I have a couple older NVida boxes that need the patched drivers found in that ppa when running some of the bleeding edge stuff.
<Friti> dunno why I keep Dc ing
<DarinMiller> Friti: I assumed you were rebooting... wifi flakey?  Some people have reported intermitent wifi issues with the newer plasma packages, but I have not seen any issues and I don't know if they were solved.
<Friti> error: could not open directory /lib/modules/4.8.0-22: no such file or directory
<Friti> DarinMiller: did you see the error message?
<DarinMiller> Friti: I am not positivie but I think you have to must boot into recovery mode of the latest kernel in order to perform the nvidia unintall.
<DarinMiller> Friti: Yes.
<alphazulu> well it looks like the plasma-staging stuff came from debian unstable which has libkf5newstuff5_5.28
<alphazulu> so i just added the sid sources to apt and am installing all the related packages now
<Friti> latest kernel does not work, remember?
<DarinMiller> Friti: as far I a understand, each kernel rev has the nvidia drivers installed/complied into the kernerl so booting to an older kernel rev only uninstalls to that kernel.
<DarinMiller> Friti: are you familiar with nomodeset ?
<alphazulu> signing off - hopefully back on a working system!
<DarinMiller> soee and Fritia are having a disconnect contest....
<DarinMiller> Friti^
<DarinMiller> updated nvidia drivers... rebooting... brb
<Friti> found flash drive with 15.10, will see what I can do with that
<DarinMiller> Friti: I have a hybrid Dell Inspiron 7559 laptop w/ NVidia 960 +Intel 530, aka:  "the monster".  All my Nvida systems are rock solid during updates except that one.
<DarinMiller> Friti: when it kicks the bucket, I have to edit the boot parameters and add nomodeset to the kernel boot line.
<DarinMiller> Friti: that allows me to login, remove NVidia drivers, sometimes reboot with Nouvea (sometime nomodeset is required an 2nd time).
<DarinMiller> Friti: Then I can re-install NVidia drivers.
<DarinMiller> Friti: BTW, what NVidia card?
<Guest61733> Darin, I am here now. using my 1-year old Kubuntu on my flash drive.
<Guest61733> Oh, neec to change nick
<DarinMiller> Friti: Also, I never boot into an older kernel.
<Guest61733> *need
<Friti_on_Flashdr> There
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: :)
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Now, let's se what you said on my phone....
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: which NVidia card?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> It's a GTS450, so not a bad one
<Friti_on_Flashdr> The machine itself is an I7 990x with 12gb RAM
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: Did you try the nvida driver ppa?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Now, I am a bit in a panic, because it would appear tghat my boot drive is gone.
<Friti_on_Flashdr> And I have been using that PPA for quite some time now
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Since when it was still new ;-)
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: Do you separate your home and root partitions?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> No
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: Dang!
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Uing parted to find the hdd, hold on
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Okay, found my homedir, that's good. Now to back it up to another partition
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Just in case I need to do a full reinstall
<alphazulu> failure
<alphazulu> it complains about qdbus
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: in your recovery attempts, did you select the Advanced Option in the boot menu?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Do you mean the gurub menu?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> *grub
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: YES
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: sry... yes
<Friti_on_Flashdr> I used recovery mode, that brings me to a recovery menu, no advanced option, so i don't know what you mean
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr:  Does  grub recovery menu have a both a current kernerl and current kernel recovery option?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Yes, but here's the rub. If I boot into recovery on the -30 kernel, my keyboard becomes unresponsive, so it's useless
<Friti_on_Flashdr> That's 4.8.0-30
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr:  both in recovery and regular mode?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Yup
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: try rebooting and do the following:
<Friti_on_Flashdr> However!!!!!
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: ?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Right now, NONE will allow me to enter recovery because this LVM thing
<Friti_on_Flashdr> "Cannot process volume group kubuntu-vg"
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: you have multiple drives married with lvm?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> So what I am doing now is I am going to make a backup of my home, which will take some time, but I will feel more confident with that secured
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: Excellent idea.
<Friti_on_Flashdr> As for your question, LVM suddenly became a thing between Kubuntu versions. I did not have a say in this, it just happened
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: how many HD's do you have? Does your LVM setup merge all of them?
 * Friti_on_Flashdr has been a 'buntu user since 2005 BTW
<Friti_on_Flashdr> I don't think anything has been merged. I have 3 HDDs and they are all treated as individual drives.
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: In linux years,  you are older than I...Linux user since fall of 2007...
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Having said that, I do have a machine with UEFI and that may have something to do with this
<Friti_on_Flashdr> OKay, so my home is 320 gb, that will take a while ;-))))
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: So what is the issue with LVM?  If each drive is it's own, then LVM is NOT used to merge the drive into a single volume?  I don't understand your LVM setup.
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: 320BG of actual data or the HD size is 320?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Actual data
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr:  Do you have any experience editing the grub boot line (i.e. the one that starts with "linux")?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Some, but it seems different with grup2
<Friti_on_Flashdr> *grub2
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr:  yes, grub2 is slightly different.  So when your system boots to grub, hit the "e" key to enable edit mode.
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: move down to the line that says linux (2nd from the bottom typically) and nomodeset right after the work quiet
<DarinMiller> s/work/word
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Will try that on the next reboot
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: that's how I recover my "monster" when it exhibits the same behavior.
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: note the live grub edit is not permanent
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: after adding nomodeset, hit f10 to continue booting.
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Yeah, I remember that
<Friti_on_Flashdr> I am using kbackup in root mode (so it can write!) so I hope it will preserve ownerships of the files and their perms
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: if that works, your graphic may look quite funky and your resolution may not be correct.  But if your keyboard works, you can proceed with the NVidia uninstall/reinstall process.  Also, ensure to add the Nvidia PPA (followed by sudo apt update).
<Friti_on_Flashdr> That PPA is enabled
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: was that PPA enabled prior to the issue?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Yes it was, and for some time already, from back when it was still a new thing
<Friti_on_Flashdr> [02:11] <Friti_on_Flashdr> And I have been using that PPA for quite some time now
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: oh, that's scary as I was hoping that would fix your issue as saved my butt as I mentioned before on a 16.xx upgrade.
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: Hmm, maybe is was the re-install of the driver that fixed the problem on the the PPA... (now I am second guessing)....
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Okay, the backup is running now. And since I currently have use of my keyboard, i can perhaps paint a more complete picture of what is going on.
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: OK
<Friti_on_Flashdr> It seems to have started during today's round of updates, my desktop suddenly locked up, I have enough free space on all my drives, so that was not the issue. Also, I did get into TTY1,2,3,4,5,6 without a problem and managed to reboot the system from there
<Friti_on_Flashdr> When the I came back into the SDDM login screen, my mouse and keyboard were no longer working. Rebooting into recovery console did allow me to use keyboard, but as soon as I got back into X, mouse and keyboard no longer worked
<DarinMiller> So wait, how did we start blaming the video drivers?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> I tried dpkg --configure -a, because I thought that perhaps a package was left unconfigured, but that didn't help. apt-get install -f also had no effect because there was nothing to force
<Friti_on_Flashdr> (I don;t know, you suddenly brought up DKMS)
<Friti_on_Flashdr> I uninstalled nvidia* because you thought it could help kick DKMS into gear.
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Oh, right. Whilst entering recoveruy mode, I would see "Failed to start Load Kernel Modules", which i think is the core of the problem
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr:  May bad!  I thought you could not boot into 4.8.-30 at all....
<Friti_on_Flashdr> I can, but it's useless without keyboard support
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Anyway, the issue got worse and worse and now I can;t even get into recovery mode because the system complains about kubuntu-vg
<Friti_on_Flashdr> BRB, bnaby needs diaper change
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: OK :)
<Friti_on_Flashdr> BACK
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: still here.
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Anyway, that's pretty much the sotry of what happened, And I am scared
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: I cannot find any packages called kubunt-vg and I have never heard of that package.  Did you abreviate the name?
<DarinMiller> ^kubuntu-vg
<Friti_on_Flashdr> kubuntu-vg is a volume group
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Not a package
<DarinMiller> oh!
<Friti_on_Flashdr> "Cannot process volume group kubuntu-vg"
<DarinMiller> Yes, that makes sense and now I understand your fear and the reason for the backup....
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Here are some things that I THINK are going an and how they are related: The update somehow corrupted, removed or moved the kernel drivers. These include my USB devices and LVM, as a result there are cascading errors all over the place. The one thing that does NOT make sense is that there appears to be a progression of one thing failing after another between sessions.
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr:  Yes, that makes sense.
<Friti_on_Flashdr> The 64-dollar quetion is though: how to fix this?
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr:  Thinking out loud... usb device drivers are in the kernel which would imply the kernel update was bad...
<Friti_on_Flashdr> True. But then why would older kernels, which worked well previously, wet the bed too?
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: at least I THINK they are in the kernel...
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: so do you get the kubuntu-vg error on grub start? Or booting into any kernel now?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> I get it upon booting into any kernel.
<Friti_on_Flashdr> And i just checked, /lib/modules has only one subdir, and that's for -30
<Friti_on_Flashdr> If I can get back into a TTY, I could reinstall -22 and -26 and see if they install some modules
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr:  are you running an LVM?
<Friti_on_Flashdr> [02:25] <Friti_on_Flashdr> As for your question, LVM suddenly became a thing between Kubuntu versions. I did not have a say in this, it just happened
<Friti_on_Flashdr> I think LVM got enabled because of something to do with UEFI and requiring a boot partition
<Friti_on_Flashdr> As in a partition, dedicated to housing the kernels
<Friti_on_Flashdr> Again, I had no say in this and it was not my choice
<Friti_on_Flashdr> I don't understand LVM, so i would not install or enable it on a machine which i use every day
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: LVM's are intended for physical drive pooling.  Moving an existing system to LVM is rather involved (not just checkbox).
<DarinMiller> Friti_on_Flashdr: lvm is a cool concept for desktops as multiple drives appear as one big pool. The total volumen can be increased by adding new drives, but to OS, they appear as one big drive.
<Friti> Sounds kinda like RAID, only without requiring drives of the same type and geometry
<DarinMiller> Friti: yep
<Friti> So what happens when one of the dives in an LVM suddenly dies?
<DarinMiller> Friti: So unless you specified LVM during install, no regular update would convert your FS to LVM.
<Friti> Well regardless, the choice was made for me
<Friti> I just can not recall exactly when that choice was made
<DarinMiller> Friti: Depends how the data is distributed and mirrored.  I had drive die on a non-mirrored LVM system and I was still able to boot the system with the drive removed and repair the volume.
<Friti> My boot drive a 600GB drive, and in addition to that, I have a 1Tb and a 3Tb drive
<DarinMiller> Friti: If my OS would have been on the failed drive, I would have been hosed.
<Friti> That is scary
<Friti> I have a collection of rare MP3 files, which I downloaded back when mp3.com what thee place for musicians to share their own music.
<Friti> If something happens to that drive........
<DarinMiller> Friti: we use that system as a large volume backup system. If data is lost, it's OK.  We would rather have more data storage and risk an occaional loss than have redundancy.
<Friti> I have been able to help some musicians out that thought they lost everything from those days. So the value of those failes is pretty high on a personal scale
<Friti> *files
<DarinMiller> Friti: yes, defintely keep a duplicate or triplicate of those.
<Friti> My backup os about 10% complete now. I really hope that I won't be needing it!
<Friti> BTW, If I had the money, I would definitely have bought another drive to hold my home on
<Friti> If I'm not mistaken, i would simply disconnect the drive before formatting the boot drive (for safety because oopsies can happen!), then after the reinstall, I hook it back up and edit fstab to hang the drive on /home/<user>
<Friti> Correct?
<Friti> There, my phones needs charging
<DarinMiller> just make a ~25G partition for root.  and put home on its own partition.  With 12GB RAM I doubt you need a swap, but since you have lots of drive space you could spare a 4GB swap partition.
<DarinMiller> swap partition(s) can be on any or all drives
<Friti> I know, but my current concern is my home
<DarinMiller> I occasionally need to reinstall, and when I do, I select the manual install option, format the root partition and set the /home partion (NO FORMAT) and everything is magically just as I left it.
<Friti> Well, I do have large drives, but I am using a lot of space on them too. I don't know how much I use on sda (my 600Gb drive) but it's a lot at the moment.
<DarinMiller> I am not sure how to recover your current situation with the kubuntu-vg error.  That makes no sense if you did not specify LVM during install.
<Friti> I'm looking at the partition manager now, And here's what I see on /dev/sda : sda1 is an ext2 partition, and holds grub and my kernels. sda2 is an extended partition and holds sda5 which, according to partitionmanager, is an lvm pv
<Friti> I'm not going to play around with any parameters at this point, because the backup is still running and at 14%
<DarinMiller> agreed.
<DarinMiller> When backup is complete, I recommend googling lvm recovery and follow those instructions.  Assuming the LVM recovers, then work on fixing the kernel.
<DarinMiller> I googled keyboard failure after upgrade and people described something similar to what you mentioned.   They either booted to an older kernel and re-ran updates or ssh'd  to rerun updates.
<Friti> Yeah, I did that too, but that didn;t help
<Friti> And that was before any LVM issues
<Friti> I'm gonna have to take a break for now. I will be back in a bit, dunno how long. Not gonna log out though, but there is not much that I can do until the backup is complete
<DarinMiller> lvm issues imply possible hw problems.  I recommend reviewing the smart drive data to ensure  the drive is OK.
<DarinMiller> OK. see you when u return.
<Friti> will do
<gvandeweyer> acheronuk: thank you for the link.
<user|81311> hi
<user|81311> couldnt find minimum requirments page
<user|81311> could an intel core 2 solo 1.4ghz handle this distro?
<hateball> user|81311: how much ram?
<hateball> it's the desktop effects that might kill a GPU old as that CPU
<hateball> user|81311: You can just liveboot Kubuntu and see for yourself
<gvandeweyer> acheronuk: the panel seems to disappear after sleep or docking/undocking with external monitors.
<user|81311> this laptop has 4gb ddr3 ram
<user|81311> 4330 ati radeon mobile
<user|81311> think i need to overclock that cpu xD
 * lordievader runs Kubuntu on a c2d with 3gb ram and an intel gpu...
<lordievader> When it is not OOM it runs fine.
<user|81311> OOM?
<lordievader> Out-Of-Memory
<lordievader> But that is most of the time caused by Chrome with too many tabs.
<user|81311> oki, thanks for explaining
<viewer|18533> hi to all! How do I disable the automatic lockscreen use config files? p.s Kubuntu 16.04 KDE5.3
<alvaropag> Hello, is there anyone who can help me with a multi monitor problem? I'm using a laptop (lvds1) with an hdmi monitor (hdmi1). But after an update everytime I unplug my external monitor the task manager vanishes and it doesn't matter if I set lvds1 as the primary display
<alvaropag> When I plug the hdmi1 again everything comes back to normal
<alvaropag> I noticed that if I set the "primary display" to lvds1 the taskbar is shown on hdmi1 and vice-versa
<alvaropag> I already deleted the files on ~/.local/share/kscreen but the problems persist... maybe is something with plasma?
<alvaropag> BTW, I'm on kubuntu 16.10
<Nod0n_Neon> Hi, I just installed kde neon on my test laptop. I like it. For productiv systems I'm only using ubuntu 16.04 with kde or self made desktop (awesome/i3/ what ever). My question now is: what is better at kubuntu then kde neon. Or: why should you use kubuntu instead of kde neon? Are ther reasons?
<dmoyne> kmail no more accepts keyboard input to edit messages! how to solve this problem
<soee> i have no idea, i gave up using kmail a long time ago :)
<IrcsomeBot> lapti was removed by: lapti
<dmoyne> this problem is related to all application that are using the same editor
<dmoyne> for exemple if I want to use synaptic or gparted no way to enter the password
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<yotux> need to run a script at boot also needs root access any ideas how to add this to /etc/local.rc ?
<EvilRoey> hiw
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> why does my screen locker say it is broken?
<EvilRoey> I have to do loginctl unlock-sessions in a pty to get this unlocked
<alesan> hello. I really need some help...I had a 14.04 installed on my laptop, yesterday I upgraded to 16.04 kubuntu...
<alesan> now the PC starts, I get the KDM login, I input my pass and username.... and then nothing
<alesan> mouse pointer and background image are there but the PC will never login or show a desktop
<alesan> what can I do :(
<alesan> I'm completely stuck, the computer is unusable
<alesan> oh now I selected "plasma desktop" and I was actually able to login
<alesan> weird
<alesan> I do not recognize my desktop however
<alesan> I had some icons on the quick launch area, no visual effects, the KDE2 theme... now it's all gone?
<BluesKaj> when you get to the login page, drop to a TTY/VT (ctl+alt+F1-F6) . login a the prompt . then remopve kdm , and install sddm. Then do sudo systemctl enable sddm , then sudo systemctl start sddm , reboot
<alesan> BluesKaj, those where not available
<alesan> pressing ctrl alt f1 would give me a blinking cursor only, not a tty login
<BluesKaj> then F2
<alesan> by the way - not sure what login manager I was displayed by the way, I assumed it's KDM as this is Kubuntu, that in theory should not use GDM, but I have not followed the login manager too much
<alesan> none was availabe, F1 to F6, F7 would bring back to the graphical
<alesan> now that I chose plasma desktop, those vitrual ttys are availabel again. weird
<alesan^> hi
<alesan^> OK this is the login from the computer that had the upgrade
<alesan^> wow all the KDE config is gone and now I have what seems a brand new system
<alesan^> a lot of work to go back to the config I like :D
<alesan^> there is no KDE2 theme in the 16.04 kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> alesan^, reboot and use the recovery kernel , then dpkg repair then onc e theupdatews/upgrades, if any are done you should get tha previous menu back and choose  resume
<alesan^> BluesKaj, by selecting "plasma desktop" it fixed everything it seems
<alesan^> I am now trying to get to a KDE configuration that I like
<BluesKaj> `ni KDE2 or 3 or 4 for 16.04only plasma 5 as it's called now
<BluesKaj> ni=no
<genii> BluesKaj: "..KDE2 theme"
<BluesKaj> oh, sorry my mistake
 * genii slides BluesKaj a fresh coffee
<genii> ;)
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> So Plasma 5.8 just came to backports in 16.04. … Downloading it right now :-)
<mfz_> h
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @weltimeister, Yes, if you have any issues, please report back. They have been tested, but as with all sofware updates, bugs may still exist that only get picked up when the release becomes more widespread
<IrcsomeBot> <weltimeister> I will. Thanks to all who worked for this!
<Smurphy> Hmm. So latest plasma 5.8 hit the backports :}
<Smurphy> nice.
<Smurphy> Checking
<mfz_> : /join HackerdaDepressao
<merlin__> hello
<momken_> Hello
<momken_> I have a laptop with intel 3320M cpu and it uses the integrated intel gpu
<momken_> I wanted to know whether intel gpu is fast enough to run KDE (Kubuntu) seamlessly?
<mgolden_> momken: Haven't tried it, but I bet it's okay
<mgolden_> Just download the installer and try it without installing
<momken_> mgolden_, Previously when I tried kde 4 it was really heavy on my old latitude laptop with Core2Due cpu and dedicated nvidia gpu
<mgolden_> Be aware that running off a USB or DVD is slow
<momken_> So I shifted to xfce. But I have heard that by offloading most renderings to gpu using Qt Quick component, the KDE 5 must be faster and using less cpu
<mgolden_> momken: that's a pretty modern machine and I wouldn't be surprised if it's okay, but best is to just try
<momken_> mgolden_, I have run it from USB. I didn't see any glitches in after booting up, but it took ~1 mins to boot up from usb to full kde5 desktop
<momken_> For xfce this time was about 50secs to boot from usb
<mgolden_> momken_: that probably has nothing to do with the graphics.
<mgolden_> Bandwidth off a USB stick is quite a bit slower than a drive
<momken_> hmmm. So I should install the OS and SSD and test it again
<redcow77> i just finished setting up kubuntu.But i have two desktops(kde or Xfce).Is is possible i will screw something up with the two desktops?
<redcow77> I probly should uninstall KDE
<mgolden_> redcow77: I haven't done this for a long time, but I installed gnome and KDE with no problem once
<redcow77> mgolden:the new KDE is kinda nice lookin
<Crell> Hi folks. I'm having an odd issue with the Startup Disk Creator. I'm on 16.04, and want to make a USB key for 16.10.
<Crell> As soon as I start the program, it immediately pre-selects the USB key I have plugged in and somehow finds the ISO I downloaded, and gives me an empty dialog for "Installing", with no content except a progress bar.
<Crell> It never goes beyond that, and my USB key's access light never comes on.  If I try to cancel the dialog, the whole program exits.
<Crell> What's up with that? :-)
#kubuntu 2016-12-17
<japird> #ebooks
<R13ose> When I minimize my open windows, I see nothing but a black screen, how do I fix this?
<MTMaster> When I tried to dual boot windows 10 and kubuntu, it now only just boots into kubuntu. no grub option showing up for which OS i want to boot into or anything. How should I fix?
<betzen529> Is anyone having problems with plasmashell crashing at login with today's backports update?
<R13ose> betzen529: can you explain what you are seeing when crashing?
<betzen529> I enter login credentials at login screen.  plasmashell tries to load.  desktop comes up. bottom panel tries to load.  crash.
<R13ose> betzen529: black screen after that?
<betzen529> yes. krunner still pops up when called, etc.  so kwin seems to be running
<R13ose> betzen529: I got that black screen problem after I opened a program.  I tried alt+space but after two tries I think krunner crashes for me.
<betzen529> Ok.  I'll keep trying to track it down.  I'm just trying to see if this is a common problem that's just cropped up, or a problem with my system only.
<R13ose> betzen529: mine might be similar.  If you want me to test anything or you find a solution let me know.
<betzen529> will do.
<R13ose> Thanks
<R13ose> rbetzen: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<R13ose> How do I get rid of ppa's that fail?
<valorie> !ppapurge | R13ose:
<ubottu> R13ose:: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> works really well
<R13ose> valorie: yes but isn't there one command to use in terminal that can get rid of all of them?
<valorie> each of them, one at a time
<R13ose> Okay thanks
<Warrington> Has anyone found a solution to KDE's brightness control issue on intel graphics
<arturo> hi, how can I remove this repo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes
<arturo> I used it to install python3.4
<arturo> anyone here>
<arturo> ?
<Crell> Hello.  I have a fresh install of 16.10.  When I start Kontact (or any of its pieces), I get errors about Akonadi not being able to start.  How exactly do I fix that?  And more to the point, why would Akonadi be broken out of the box?
<Crell> syslog is showing errors relating to apparmor, indicating DENIED access to MySQL.  Wha?
<hernan> hola
<hernan> :D
<teksimian> hello, how come i cant find krdc in any kubuntu repository?  shouldnt that be available on this distro?
<efloid> how are the new plasma backports doing?
<acheronuk> efloid: 'doing'?
<yofel> !info krdc | teksimian
<ubottu> teksimian: krdc (source: krdc): Remote Desktop Connection client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 465 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<yofel> it is there... maybe you were only looking in 'main' ?
<efloid> acheronuk: just curious if any issues since release
<acheronuk> efloid: needed a small akonadi update
<efloid> acheronuk: i tried the backport staging a couple days ago and had issues
<acheronuk> some people have issues with plasma starting, but that is the case with pretty much any major plasma version upgrade. most have been fine though
<efloid> some packages wouldn't install, and yes there was an issue with plasma not starting, complaining about dbus
<acheronuk> what packages would not install?
<efloid> acheronuk: i'm trying to remember the name.  soemthing required a library package which was a higher version than available in the archive.  i finally found that version in debian sid but then i had to add a whole ton of other packages from sid also.  at that point just gave up and reinstalled the system (with Neon :-)
<efloid> acheronuk: let me check.  i think i can get the package name
<acheronuk> thanks
<efloid> libkf5newstuff5
<acheronuk> have you got the actual error message?
<efloid> some package in the staging repo was dependent on version 5.28
<efloid> maybe it was plasma-workspace
<efloid> or plasma-desktop
<efloid> https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=libkf5newstuff5&searchon=names&suite=unstable&section=all
<acheronuk> should not in theory be a problem, as it's there at version 5.28
<acheronuk> See: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+sourcepub/7327281/+listing-archive-extra
<acheronuk> have not hit any broken dependencies on it so far. would really need to know the exact package name AND version that wanted it and caused the error
<efloid> i'm looking at https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports and i don't see libkf5newstuff5 in the archive for yakkety
<efloid> here's the one in yakkety which is too low version: http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/libkf5newstuff5
<efloid> i think it was plasma-desktop that was dependent on the higher version
<efloid> anyhow, i wonder if the staging archive was not the same as the official backport one?
<efloid> if you can find out which libkf5newstuff5 this depends on: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=plasma-desktop&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<acheronuk> efloid: let me have a look
<acheronuk> efloid: it is there: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=knewstuff&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=yakkety
<efloid> ok.  maybe it wasn't added to the staging archive yet when i had tried to upgrade
<efloid> ah, but that's not the same as libkf5newstuff5
<efloid> unless it replaces it
<acheronuk> yes, it is the same as libkf5newstuff5
<acheronuk> knewstuff is the source package name
<acheronuk> libkf5newstuff5 is the library produced from that source
<Smurphy> Anyone here using plasma-widget-marble ???
<acheronuk> see: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+sourcepub/7327571/+listing-archive-extra
<efloid> acheronuk: do you know anything about the dbus issue?
<acheronuk> efloid: not really, but I've seen reports of people on normal xenial without backports getting it, plus I think some on trusty
<efloid> acheronuk: the message was "Could not start d-bus. Can you call qdbus?"
<acheronuk> so I have a feeling it is maybe more a issue with some other ubuntu updates, so coincidental, or something that is maybe only exacerbated by the backports for some people
<kim__> uhm
<kubuntu__> hi
<kubuntu__> I am new to kde
<kubuntu__> I was mostly an xfce user
<kubuntu__> How could I change the keyboard layout to Dvorak?
<Smurphy> System settings -> Hardware/Input devices
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kubuntu__> I am getting confused in kde
<kubuntu__> It is much more advanced and complicated than xfce
<BluesKaj> more details kubuntu__
<kubuntu__> Yeah
<kubuntu__> For some behaviours in xfce, I had to write scripts to be launched after each login
<kubuntu__> But it seems that kde has most of those behaviours builtin and should only be configured in settings
<BluesKaj> kubuntu__, choose a specific issue and we can go from there
<FlameReaper-PC> Looks like fcitx-frontend-qt5 gets broken again
<kubuntu__> One of the main ones was converting CapsLock to additional Backspace
<kubuntu__> And then make "pressing both shifts together as new CapsLock"
<acheronuk> kubuntu__: https://docs.kde.org/trunk5/en/kde-workspace/kcontrol/keyboard/index.html
<kubuntu__> kde5 has both these features available in Settings -> Hardware -> Keyboard -> Advanced
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: broken how?
<BluesKaj> kubuntu__, do you have a question or are you here just to do a commentary
<FlameReaper-PC> acheronuk: Updating to KDE 5.8.4 right now
<FlameReaper-PC> and one of the packages listed to be removed was fcitx-frontend-qt5
<kubuntu__> BluesKaj: It was my question minutes ago, but I found the solution
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: let me see if I can fix that
<BluesKaj> kubuntu__, next time put it in the form of a question
<FlameReaper-PC> acheronuk: thanks!
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: See: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports/+packages?field.name_filter=fci&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<acheronuk> FlameReaper-PC: when that goes from pending to published, and the build status to a green tick, please try the package again
<acheronuk> after doing a 'sudo apt update' or equivalent via a GUI etc
<FlameReaper-PC> thanks, will test that after the machine finishes updating
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC,  backports ?
<kubuntu__> acheronuk: I confirm that fcitx was broken for me too
<kubuntu__> http://pasteboard.co/aTCyXoDRv.png
<kubuntu__> I am currently testing Kubuntu 16.04.1
<FlameReaper-PC> BluesKaj:  Yes
<BluesKaj> FlameReaper-PC, thanks, good to kinow
<kubuntu__> BluesKaj: Can I ask some more questions? How could I have a vertical panel to put notifications on it vertically?
<kubuntu__> I want to keep the main horizontal panel below the screen as empty as possible for window handles to fill
<BluesKaj> kubuntu__, right click on the main panel>panel options>panel settings>more settings
<kubuntu__> But I want to add a new panel in addition to the current one
<kubuntu__> Ok I found it
<kubuntu__> I have another problem too
<kubuntu__> When I add a vertical panel, the right side of windows go behind that panel
<kubuntu__> I don't want this
<kubuntu__> See
<kubuntu__> https://www.imageupload.co.uk/image/BQih
<BluesKaj> look for "always visible" in "more settings" after right clicking on that panel and choosing panel options
<kubuntu__> I have set "always visible" option, but no success!
<kubuntu__> Maybe I should restart?
<FlameReaper-PC> acheronuk: all right, I can confirm fcitx works with qt5 again. again, thank you for the help
<acheronuk> :)
<jolomar> como puedo buscar otros canales del irc
<soee_> !pr
<soee_> !es | jolomar
<ubottu> jolomar: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<jolomar> ok, excume please
<k_j> hi
<lauritzt[m]> k_j: Hi
<k_j> can you tell me the latest gcc version available for the latest kubuntu?
<lauritzt[m]> k_j: What version?
<k_j> gcc -v
<lauritzt[m]> k_j: What Kubuntu version? 16.04 or 16.10?
<k_j> the latest
<k_j> 16.10 i guess
<lauritzt[m]> Looks like it's 6.1.1-1
<renn0xtk9> What is the status of kubuntu ? I mean I stopped to follow the story when A guy whas kicked out of Ubuntu Council and some people meant it would slowly be the end of Kubuntu, tha they would not realisticallty be able to ship any new version. Has someone mor hints on that?
<lauritzt[m]> k_j: Looks like it's 6.1.1-1
<k_j> lauritzt[m], thanks
<Dragnslcr> renn0xtk9- Kubuntu is doing fine
<lauritzt[m]> k_j: FYI, you can search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<renn0xtk9> so what dit it change that the guy was kicekd off and stuff?
<BluesKaj> renn0xtk9, "the guy" as you call him works for the company that supportd kubuntu now
<BluesKaj> supports
<renn0xtk9> BluesKaj, don't remember his name .. But if the connection is broken will it not make it harder to make releases, and lts support and stuffs? Won't it leas the whole to be less reliable?    Basically I am in the position of making choice between keep going with Kubuntu of go with Opensuse
<BluesKaj> renn0xtk9, http://www.blue-systems.com/
<BluesKaj> renn0xtk9, there also a large number of volunteer developers still hard at work making kubuntu better and better... check out #kubuntu-devel
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm on a fresh install of 16.10. One of my apps, Choqok (the twitter client) is asking to open kdewallet and wants a password.  I know I'm giving it the right password because I JUST set the password for the first time 100 seconds ago.  Yet it's claiming it doesn't have access and I'm giving it the wrong password.  Even if I tell it to not use kdewallet, same error.
<Crell> Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Crell, disable wallet manager in system settings>account destails >KDE Wallet
<Crell> Just kill it entirely?  Why's it even there if it shouldn't be used? :-)
<BluesKaj> some use it, some don't  need it ...depends on your type od computing, most enterprise/office situations require extra security ...being a home user I don't bothe with it.
<BluesKaj> bother
<Crell> I'm a work-from-home user so my content is highly mixed.  Nothing extra sensitive, though.
<Crell> Unrelated: Didn't Akoandi used to have a GUI?  Everything I'm finding on how to set it up so that KMail starts properly says to manually create databases and edit files in hidden directories.
<BluesKaj> PIm is another package group i don't use....sorry I'm not much there either
<Crell> Drat.
<Crell> I keep trying KMail every few years when I upgrade/reinstall, and it's always too much of a PITA to get me to move away from Thunderbird.
<BluesKaj> Crell, you could ask in #kde
<Crell> It's always difficult to tell which channel to ask in.  Half the time I get told to go to the other one, regardless of which I'm in. :-)
<Crell> Oh good.  And KMail insists on having KWallet.
<BluesKaj> yeah, I drank the gmail kool ade long ago
<Crell> I hate their UI.
<BluesKaj> t-bird works well tho
<Crell> Yeah, it's just the only gecko thing I use.  And I could never get it to use a non-Firefox as a browser when clicking links. :-)
<Mikey1234> i installed ubuntu 16.04 the installed kbuntu desktop    now when i enter kbe i have no applications i can search and see then installed
<Mikey1234> how to i make them show in menu
<Mikey1234> anyone ?
<sintre> never done that type of install maybe do a fresh start with kubuntu out the gate?
<Mikey1234> thats my next choice
<sintre> sometimes faster than trouble shooting where things could be wrong
<Mikey1234> understand that
<BluesKaj> Mikey1234, install plasma-desktop
<BluesKaj> update and upgrade first
<sintre> btw has plasma 5.8 been backported to 16.04 just curious
<sintre> or still in testing
<Mikey1234> tried that i only get blank screen i can see mouse  .. .     then i was reading and some1 told do apt get kde desktop done that then i get to desktop but nothing is there
<efeciftci> sintre: it seems it has been backported yes
<sintre> i think mikey can't see anything
<BluesKaj> it's in the ppas, sintre , best to ask which ones in #kubuntu-devel
<Mikey1234> hahahah
<Mikey1234> I"m new as you can tell but im not giving up
<sintre> same thing here , don't make me tell you my epic battle with new pc last month
<efeciftci> I'd personally like to enable backports ppa on my xenial installation, but that famous timezone bug hits me as well, so I'll wait until fixed qt packages are backported as well :(
<sintre> i just am hoping plsma 5.8 fixes the duel monitor problem with differen size screen resolutions :)
<sintre> well devs seem to be all eating lunch atm :(
<Mikey1234> if i go to search and type in say firefox it shows up i can run it ...  they dont show up unless i search for them in the all applications menu
<sintre> ok first right click on lil k at bottom left
<sintre> see if you can switch to application launch
<BluesKaj> sintre, I would make a uggestion, but I've chastised for posting ppas in here since dev apps aren't officially supported
<sintre> will say alternative
<sintre> BluesKaj permission to send tell :)
<BluesKaj> been chastised, that is
<sintre> me too
<Mikey1234> when i click on the k i see favorites app  computer history leave ..   all are blank   this is a new install   under comptuer i can see my dir s
<sintre> lright click on little k
<sintre> right sry
<Mikey1234> no k on the right
<sintre> right click on the k at bottom left
<Mikey1234> i have my menus but nothing in them
<Mikey1234> ok i see what u mean sorry
<Mikey1234> ok im there spp launcher settings
<Mikey1234> show apps by name done it thanks
<sintre> thgo to alternatives
<sintre> alternatives
<sintre> then click on app menu
<Mikey1234> k
<sintre> then ok
<sintre> can you find stuff now?
<Mikey1234> yes worked great thank you
<sintre> np ,
<R13ose> How do I make the touch pad less sensitive?
<lauritzt[m]> R13ose: System Settings > Input Devices > Touchpad > Pointer Motion
<R13ose> lauritzt[m]: thanks, what do I move?
<lauritzt[m]> R13ose: Whatever you want to adjust? Put the Maximum down, for example.
<R13ose> lauritzt[m]: I will try that and see what happens
<user|43330> Afternoon, question here... Say, is there a folder where I can copy pics for the desktopbackground? Or do I have to add them one by one by right clicking on the desktop, and going to "configure desktop"?
<valorie> user|43330: just put them all in one folder, called desktop pics or so
<valorie> you can make them a slideshow if you want, and change as often as you want
<valorie> once a minute, or an hour or a week -- whatever you want
<user|43330> I have a folder with all the pictures that I'd like as backgrounds, but how do I load them to the background, do I have to do one at the time?
<user|43330> or is there a specific directory?
<valorie> you can put that dir where ever you want, in your $HOME
<valorie> I have mine in ~/Pictures/desktop pix
<valorie> for instance
<user|43330> Ok I see.
<valorie> then you right-click on the desktop and point it to the "custom folder"
<valorie> and set up all the parameters you want
<user|43330> ok Thanks.
<R13ose> How do I put a background when I bootup my computer but not lose this when I update?
<valorie> R13ose: like a background image on your desktop?
<R13ose> valorie: the boot screen
<valorie> oh, not sure
<valorie> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=289&t=125293 might help
<R13ose> valorie: I mean when boot says kubuntu and the four dots below
<lauritzt[m]> R13ose: Make a custom plymouth theme?
<lauritzt[m]> R13ose: What did you do before?
<R13ose> lauritzt[m]: this is blank now just the kubuntu and four dots.  Before I had some space background.  I don't want a custom one.
<valorie> kubuntu + four dots has been the plymouth theme for about 3 years
<valorie> it is possible to customize it, but I've never tried, or wanted to
<R13ose> I want to
<lauritzt[m]> R13ose: What did you do to customise the background?
<R13ose> lauritzt[m]: I can't remember that
<alphazulu> the only way i seem to be able to resize windows is by using a meta key and right click
<alphazulu> under "Window Actions and Behavior" there is the setting.  but I just want regular old resize
<yocs0000> I would like to be able to run dolphin 4 aside dolphin 5 is that possible?
<valorie> you can't grab the edge or corner and resize?
<valorie> yocs0000: I doubt it
<valorie> unless you run one of them in a VM
<yocs0000> valorie: well, you can install them
<yocs0000> why no desktop file?
<valorie> I don't know what you mean?
<valorie> !info dolphin
<ubottu> dolphin (source: dolphin): file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1007 kB, installed size 3341 kB
#kubuntu 2016-12-18
<valorie> !info dolphin trusty
<ubottu> dolphin (source: kde-baseapps): file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.13.3-0ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 1094 kB, installed size 2827 kB
<valorie> !info dolphin zesty
<ubottu> dolphin (source: dolphin): file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 1007 kB, installed size 3341 kB
<valorie> so we support two right now: 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 in yakkety
<yocs0000> valorie: sudo apt-get install dolphin4
<valorie> !info dolphin4
<ubottu> dolphin4 (source: kde-baseapps): file browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 561 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<valorie> okey-doke, you can
<valorie> but why?
<yocs0000> valorie: I know that
<valorie> actually, that's the same
<valorie> so perhaps it's not fully ported yet?
<yocs0000> valorie: to use some scripts that are only for dolphin4
<valorie> it's the same
<valorie> or, hmmm
<valorie> ubottu is feeding us wonky info
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> anyway, try and see
<yocs0000> valorie: thanks!
<yocs0000> have to go, have a good evening!
<acheronuk> is what the same?
<valorie> acheronuk: dolphin4
<valorie> and dolphin without the 4
<valorie> they have the same version number according to ubottu
<valorie> !info dophine
<ubottu> Package dophine does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !info dophin
<ubottu> Package dophin does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> !info dolphin
<ubottu> dolphin (source: dolphin): file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 1007 kB, installed size 3341 kB
<valorie> !info dolphin4
<ubottu> dolphin4 (source: kde-baseapps): file browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 561 kB, installed size 2388 kB
<acheronuk> yes, but they are part of kde apps, so the versions will be the same
<acheronuk> 16.04.3 in this case, as all the apps of that release are
<acheronuk> but they are produced by different source packages
<acheronuk> kde-baseapps which is old legacy qt4 stuff
<acheronuk> and dolphin source which is a new qt5 version
<valorie> that's what I thought, but the versioning is strange to me
<acheronuk> just both part of a single kde app release, so they have the same.
<acheronuk> internal versions will be different
<arturo_> helloo, can someone help me? I'd like to customize the way I move the windows to give it a mac effect, how can I install this?
<valorie> alt+f2 and type effects
<valorie> I dunno what "mac effect" is, but maybe you'll find one you like
<arturo_> lol coool
<arturo_> yeah I found what I wanted, it's called woobly window
<arturo_> btw how can I make a snap of my OS? since I'm new to linux I'm afraid that I could mess up something
<IrcsomeBot> VitorLeSantos was removed by: VitorLeSantos
<arturo_> and btw how can I switch between virtual desktops?
<Fritigern> I have a bit of an issue. I did a fresh install of Kubuntu 16.10, but now most of my ports seem to be blocked. Before I did the reinstall, this was not the case. I have a couple of port ranges which I wish to open for a few different servers and daemons that I am running. For example, I would like to SSH to my machine on port 22, and have a game server running on port 31294 (or there abouts)
<Fritigern> To be clear, this is NOT a router issue, my router did not see a config change in a very long time
<arturo> how can I minimize all the windows at once with the keyboard?
<arturo> control+F12, found it
<soee> they are not minimized imo
<soee> this is show desktop effect and you see transparent part of the windows in the screen corners
<EventHorizon> afternoon everyone...  Where is the lock screen clock.qml?  The login screen is at:/usr/share/sddm/themes/breeze/components/
<soee> there is a widget with button to minimize all windows
<lauritzt[m]> EventHorizon: The theme is in /usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.breeze.desktop/contents/lockscreen/, though it doesn't contact a clock.qml file.
<EventHorizon> afternoon.  any idea where the lock screen clock.qml is located???
<Lewoco> What does the 'Activity Pager' widget that you can add to your task bar actually do?
<Lewoco> I've added it but it doesn't seem to occupy any space so I can't even see it unless I modify the task bar settings.
<Lewoco> Oh I think I get it, "Activities" are a container for workspaces.
<irctc353> how do I get my seagate 2TB formatted as exFAT to read on kubuntu?  i search online and found out all i need to do is typed in sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils but nothing happens, terminal says Package exfat-utils is not available but is referred to by another package This may mean that the package is missing is obsoleted or is only available from another source
<irctc353> hello? anybody here
<valorie> irctc353: what version of Kubuntu?
<irctc353> 16.10
<valorie> !info exfat-fuse
<ubottu> exfat-fuse (source: fuse-exfat): read and write exFAT driver for FUSE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (yakkety), package size 29 kB, installed size 78 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<valorie> !info exfat-utils
<ubottu> exfat-utils (source: exfat-utils): utilities to create, check, label and dump exFAT filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (yakkety), package size 47 kB, installed size 251 kB
<valorie> did you do sudo apt update first?
<valorie> you might try `sudo apt update && sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils`
<irctc353> its updating now
<irctc353> i guess i didnt do sudo update first
<irctc353> i have another question, i was searching for VLC on Software Center and cant find it
<irctc353> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-4 (yakkety), package size 2026 kB, installed size 6730 kB
<DarinMiller> irctc353: The software center is going through some growing pains as the moment and does not display all packages.
<DarinMiller> sudo apt install vlc  should do the trick.
<LINKSWORD2> Hello, claydoh, Cueball, Khaotic and Elysion_..... Been a long time since I've seen you all.
<LINKSWORD2> I could use some help. I keep getting a notification icon in the popup button that shows battery and power settings. I would like to disable or remove that if possible.
<efloid> yaay just upgraded via backports to 5.8.4!  everything looking good
<efloid> thank you so much everyone.
<acheronuk> efloid: :)
<_Wens_> backports mean kubuntu-ppa/backports?
<acheronuk> _Wens_: yes
<_Wens_> thanks
<efloid> wow i remember kde v.3 years ago.  i loved it.  now we're at 5.8.  so awesome
<efloid> it was kind of a bumpy ride after 4, but now... wow - it's better than ever
<user|45049> Hi all!
<user|45049> I would like to request upgrading KDE Connect packege in xenail repository to at least 1.0
<user|45049> where can I do it?
<acheronuk> user|45049: kdeconnect 1.0.1 is in the kubuntu backports ppa. I'm told as far as I recall that it's too big a version change to put into the main ubuntu archive
<user|45049> I see. Thanks a lot acheronuk!
<javi_> hi, I have a bug that can reproduce every time, but need debug symbols to create a usefull bug report. How can I install debug symbols for plasmashell, libtaskmanager, libtaskmanagerplugin and qt5qml in kubuntu zesty proposed?
<acheronuk> javi_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<javi_> acheronuk: thanks for that!, didn't know dbg packages had their own repo! (this wasn't the case before)
<Smurphy> Anyone has a hint for some nice animated backgrounds for plasma desktop?
<acheronuk> not here. I have enough trouble finding a normal one I like :P
<Smurphy> yeah. I know what you mean.
<Smurphy> Got some nice hires Space pics I use. But I remember xearth from old linux times, where you had a picture of earth rotating according to your time of the day etc.
<Smurphy> Marble did that. But I don't find it for the latest plasma/integrated.
<renn0xtk9> does anybody knows why removing an icon theme   suggests you to remove codesc, unrelated software and what not ... http://pastebin.com/d3NQ1LV3
<rangemonger> are there any qt apps to manage fstab?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<carcinoma> hi @all
<soee> hiho
<carcinoma> i have a question about the kubuntu backports ppa. Currently there are packages from plasma 5.8. I thought they should only in backports-landing cause there are in testing. Did i miss something. Are they considered sable now?
<carcinoma> stable ... i mean
<BluesKaj> carcinoma, your question is more appropriate for #kubuntu-devel
<soee> carcinoma: no, they should be in backports as devs moved them there
<soee> there was no official announcement yet as devs wanted to fix any issues reported by early bckports users
<aton`_> hi
<carcinoma> soee: BluesKaj: so it is correct that they are in backports and backports-landing? Or should i re-ask in #kubuntu-devel?
<aton`_> i am trying to boot the live dvd, the kubuntu logo appears, then the screen shows funny colors, then a few lines about ring3 and ring0 took too long
<aton`_> probably a graphics card problem?
<aton`_> i googled and found radeon.dpm=1 boot option, which didnt change anything for me (couldnt boot)
<BluesKaj> carcinoma, not sure
<soee> carcinoma: it all in place, when packages from landing are tested they are copied to backports, than if devs have some fixes for them they apply them again in landing, testing them there and if all is fine again copy to backports
<soee> aton`_: sorry i have 0 experiance with radeons
<BluesKaj> aton`_, drop to a VT/TTY (ctl+alt+F1-F6), login and install xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu
<aton`_> BluesKaj: ok i will try that
<aton`_> there is a small symbol in the lower mid of the screen, depicting a keyboad = a man
<aton`_> after that the kubuntu logo is displayed
<aton`_> when i switch to a vt, they are not ready by then
<aton`_> just a cursor, no prompt
<aton`_> whats the root password of the live dvd?
<aton`_> ring 0 stalled for more than xxx ms
<aton`_> rebooting
<aton`_> in radeon module
<aton`_> i dont have enough time to install anything
<aton`_> i need to disable the radeon module at boot
<BluesKaj> aton`_,sometimes F1 doesn't give you a VT/TTY, try ctl+alt+F2
<aton`_> f1 is the graphics terminal
<aton`_> i was in f2
<aton`_> the system boots fine, but then it tried to load the radeon module and that fails
<aton`_> can i somehow prevent x from starting on the live-dvd?
<aton`_> wow, using "nomodeset" worked
<BluesKaj> good
<aton`_> now installing on hd, i will try the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu then
<aton`_> are these the open source video drivers?
<BluesKaj> aton`_, yes
<hamid> Hello!
<BluesKaj> hi Guest96350
<Guest96350> Hey BluesKaj, was checking what happened to nickname! will sort that out later.
<BluesKaj> Haudegen, did you register your nick?
<BluesKaj> oops Guest96350^
<Guest96350> No, just read about registration to server.
<BluesKaj> well, that's where one registers
<Guest96350> Is it simple? I do it now or later? I have another question about upgrade.
<Guest96350> I mean registration
<BluesKaj> ok , what's your question
<DunoCZ> Hello everybody :)
<BluesKaj> hi DunoCZ
<Guest96350> Upgraded to 16.10 but uname -r returns 4.4.0-21-generic.
<Guest96350> Shouldn't the kernel be upgraded to the latest stable?
<BluesKaj> Guest96350, have you updated and upgraded your packages since installing 16.10
<Guest96350> Well I have sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> now do, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Guest96350> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest96350> Reading package lists... Done
<Guest96350> Building dependency tree
<Guest96350> Reading state information... Done
<Guest96350> Calculating upgrade... Done
<Guest96350> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<BluesKaj> Guest96350, no need to post that
<Guest96350> Ok!
<Guest96350> Then what is wrong?
<BluesKaj> Guest96350, try sudo apt full-upgrade
<Guest96350> same result
<Haudegen> BluesKaj: yes.
<BluesKaj> soee, Haudegen typo 'd wrong nick
<BluesKaj> sorry that is
<Haudegen> BluesKaj: No problem.
<BluesKaj> Guest96350, run lsb-release -r , what's the output?
<BluesKaj> correction lsb_release -r
<Guest96350> Release:        16.10
<BluesKaj> Guest96350, do you have update-manager-core installed?
<Guest96350> No
<BluesKaj> install it
<Guest96350> Thought it was a command
<Guest96350> update-manager-core is already the newest version (1:16.10.8)
<blablabla> It's not really possible to have compressed file system without using ZFS or BTRFS right.
<blablabla> both are rather complicated for small images.
<blablabla> squashfs not really an option because needs to be writable.
<blablabla> jffs2 seems doable but I wonder. You can create jffs2 image file, then loopback device, then turn into mtd device, then mount that :p but wouldn't be easy to do using standard tools.
<blablabla> I could use squashfs and regular filesystem for modifications and then once in a time create a new squashfs based on changes :p.
<blablabla> with overlay
<frische_luft> hello guys, I have a question: is there a chance to get my audio system to work?: HP Pavillion x2 detachable.
<BluesKaj> frische_luft, what does aplay -l in the terminal output?
<BluesKaj> paste the results in pastebin
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.kde.org | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<frische_luft> https://api.smartredirect.de/api_v2/ClickGate.php?p=mGrZ7Eo09S&k=5734f594f6d416dffd7fc7faa0599a1c&url=http%3A%2F%2Fstore.hp.com%2FGermanyStore%2FMerch%2FOffer.aspx%3Fp%3Dc-hp-pavilion-x2-10&q=hp+pavilion+x2+detachable+b+%26+o+audio+system
<frische_luft> https://thepasteb.in/p/P1hv8JxX8K7Ul
<frische_luft> I am sure I am not the only one who has kubuntu on this laptop (formerly Win10 )
<BluesKaj> frische_luft, you have an outboard usb audio card?. what about the onboard audio?
<frische_luft> yes, I have an usb soundcard.
<frische_luft> internly there is the Bang & Olufson "Play sound system".
<frische_luft> But with changing to kubuntu it didn´ t work anymore.
<frische_luft> http://store.hp.com/GermanyStore/Merch/Offer.aspx?p=c-hp-pavilion-x2-10&utm_source=affiliate&utm_medium=cpa&utm_campaign=adgoal+DE&utm_content=0&jumpid=af_zky3rxgb21/site:adgoal+DE
<BluesKaj> frische_luft,  lspci -v | grep -A7 -i "audio" and pastbin the result
<frische_luft> no info
<BluesKaj> opy and paste the string above including the quotes
<BluesKaj> copy
<frische_luft> did it. but there is no answer. it just comes another command line with my login
<BluesKaj> frische_luft, ok, try, lspci -nn | grep -i audio
<frische_luft> negative. no output, no info
<momken> Hello
<momken> I am new to kde
<momken> But what is akonadi and why it has so much processes running and takes so much ram?
<frische_luft> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh0NzApNYgH4
<BluesKaj> akonadi is a Personal Information Server for email contacts etc , mainly used in work environments , for home users it's usually uncessary
<BluesKaj> frische_luft,  sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel, if the module/driver loads properly there will be no output
<momken> The mysql instance launched by akonadiserver takes ~850MB ram, which is very much
<momken> It is not optimized at all
<BluesKaj> do you need mysql ?
<BluesKaj> or akonadi
<momken> BluesKaj: I need none of them
<momken> But when I installed kubuntu it was installed
<momken> If I can have akonadi installed without being run it is acceptable
<momken> And about Akonadi, I think Mozilla Thunderbird is far more extensible than Akonadi. If I want to use a Personal Information Software I would prefer Thunderbird, even though it doesn't integrates with KDE well
<frische_luft> BluesKaj: no, there is no output for this command
<BluesKaj> frische_luft, then you have the intel audio driver loaded , try a reboot
<BluesKaj> momken, you can go into system settings>startup&shutdown>desktop session, in the space below apps to be excluded from sessions type in akonadi-server, baloo, mysql
<BluesKaj> then apply of course, then you may have to reboot
<BluesKaj> ok,...BBL
<frische_luft> BluesKaj: no info. What does it mean? That there is no intel driver?
<BluesKaj> frische_luft, it means the driver loaded
<sintre> frische , this new install?
<frische_luft> sintre: beg your pardon?
<frische_luft> BluesKaj: thanks yo far, will let you know about the status. ( if you are here online regularely)
<BluesKaj> frische_luft, another try would be open alsamixer in the terminal amd disable automute plus set your volume ctls near 100%, and F6 to choose your souncard
<frische_luft> BluesKaj: ok, will try this as well.
<momken> BluesKaj: I found that MySql taking 800MB ram was a bug of MySql 5.7.12. I am upgrading the system so that the MySql with be updated to 5.7.16 and the MySql ram usage will be ~200MB
<BluesKaj> momken, ok good, I'm not very knowledgeable about mysql and databases in general
<momken> BluesKaj: I asked from #kde channel. It seems that is a general bug of MySql configuration, even in Ubuntu server 16.04. It become fixed after update
<momken> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/akonadi/+bug/1576930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576930 in akonadi (Ubuntu) "Excessive consumption RAM of mysqld daemon in Ubuntu 16.04" [High,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> momken, yes i saw you in #kde, they're very knowlegeable there
<momken> Yeah.
<momken> I spoke with you with the kubuntu__ user from live usb session of kubuntu yesterday. I said I am new to KDE and that previously I was using xfce
<momken> I am getting used to kde more each day. But still I am not that much used to it, compared to simple xfce
<momken> end of my comments :)
<BluesKaj> momken, KDE/Plasma is very flexible and configurable , much more so than Unity and the other flavours
<dev_are_cock_suc> in respond of a comment made yesterday and after a whole dayof attempting to install kubunu without success : no kubuntu is not doing fine !
 * BluesKaj turns on the ignore option
<blablabla> momken: You can disable akonadi with akonadictl disable, I believe.
<blablabla> momken: You can't fully remove everything because Dolphin etc. depends on its libraries.
<blablabla> momken: but the general opinion is that it sucks rat's asses, I still don't know why they keep shipping it.
<sintre> looked at thatprogram , he's right it eats up a boat load of ram with all its processes
<sintre> never noticed it before
<blablabla> momken: the Fedora maintainer resolved a while a go to not do that program any more, calling it a load of shit or something.
<bruce__> why is the default font size in konsole so small, or do i need glasses?
<sintre> have like 15 different related proccess all eating like 15-20 mb each here
<sintre> i keep getting a wierd console crash everytime i open then close it it tells me it crashed
<sintre> but spoeaking of that just increase the size ,
<sintre> then close it , it should open up same size next time or atleast mine does
<momken> blablabla: I was not a KDE user before. After booting to fedora, I thought it is only my opinion that Akonadi is useless
<sintre> well seems to be a waste of ram for me
<sintre> i guess i'm lucky i'm using a ssd in this older lappy other wiase i'd be choked
<momken> If at least Akonadi and the apps using it could connect to popular online services it could be good. But unfortunately it is not plugginable!
<momken> sintre: Yeah, Akonadi uses much ram, but the most of ram used is in the MySql instance it launches. After upgrading kubuntu to last packages, MySql ram usage should be decreased from 800MB to 200MB
<momken> Anyway a bare Kubuntu will use Around 700-800 MB ram, of which I guess 200-300 MB will be of Akonadi!!!
<sintre> i easily see around 300 mb myself
<sintre> why do we need some prloaded thing for notes lol
<sintre> 30mb for notetaking?
<sintre> another for newmail notfier?
<sintre> lol silly stuff
<blablabla> I guess I should use ZFS for my thing. I just was a little bit beliggerent about having to learn something new ;-) (Weird sun syntax :p).
<blablabla> Instead I went for squashfs with a regular filesystem overlay for now.
<blablabla> That in itself is quite reasonable compression and you only have to recreate the squashfs now and then, which in itself is a chore, but maybe not so bad for now.
<momken> blablabla: If you need compression for faster IO/ smaller size, you can also use Btrfs which supports lzo and gzip compressino methods. But ZFS is generally more superior I think.
<blablabla> yes I want to stay away from btrfs, thank you. I think zfs is a better choice too.
<blablabla> I just did not want to learn a new volume management system, I guess ;-).
<blablabla> a small container of some 1.1G will easily compress down to 380MB, which is quite nice, I think.
<blablabla> I mean an LXC container.
<blablabla> I even would have preferred to have a compressed container but those don't exist.
<blablabla> You know, a device mapper that would take an existing fixed-size block device (or image) and compress it in a way that it can be mapped and manipulated as a compressed source for that image.
<bruce__> greetings all. where is evince?
<dajomu> Hi Can anyone help me with at digikam question? Where does digikam store the Mysql db files? In the database settings I have /home/david/Pictures/, but I cannot find any files there. I am using Ubuntu 16.10 and digikam 5.3
<momken> bruce__: Evince is default pdf-viewer of Ubuntu and other Gtk-based desktops
<sintre> k lil problem here , everytime i close the konsole it gives me a pop up saying konsole crashed
<sintre> using 16.04 with backports any ideas?
<momken> Here we have Okular which is much better than evince, specially that it has commenting and bookmarking option.
<momken> Except that Evince's printer preview option was better in xfce. In KDE I am not sure whether Okular has print preview or not, but in xfce it didn't have
<DarinMiller> sintre: I too see the same error for the the 1st line when running konsole &, but I do not have the "Invalid Context= "stock" line for icon theme:  " errors.  Try changing to a different icon set to see if anything improves.  If not, change back.
<momken> Simply speaking, use Okular for reading/commenting Pdfs, and use Evince for printing :D
<sintre> unfurtately , no go changed icon pack , and no konsole won't even load
<sintre> again
<sintre> starts to see the lil box at botton and busy cursor with new theme then disapears after 3 seconds
<DarinMiller> sintre: what version of plasma and qt does kinfo show?
<sintre> 5.8.4
<sintre> framework 5.28.0
<sintre> qt 5.6.1
<DarinMiller> sintre: can you create a temporary new user to see if the new user has the crashing problem?
<sintre> well i'll give it a shot
<sintre2> logged in as guest gues my normal nickname still in sue by me
<sintre2> so lets try this
<sintre2> yep same crash
<sintre2> report
<momken> sintre, DarinMiller: I become able to turn off Akonadi startup upon boot by making "StartServer=false" in /home/momken/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc
<momken> After boot it only took ~400MB ram instead of ~800MB :D
<sintre2> cute wal paper though hehe , never logged in as guest before
<sintre2> momken> write that down for me :)
<sintre2> right now gotta get konsole workin again lol
<sintre2> yep same symptom after first use of konsole as well
<sintre2> won't open konsole again
<sintre2> this time gave me a sad face though
<momken> After setting "StartServer
<sintre2> https://thepasteb.in/p/Q1hBMJwvLDxS8
<momken> After setting "StartServer=false" for Akonadi, now Kontact, KMail, etc. don't work correctly, which is good :))
<sintre2> nice , i use none of those apps anyways :)
<sintre2> thunder bird and firefox
<DarinMiller> open the sad face.  The information in the crash report may be of use Rik in akeronuk in kubuntu-devel.
<sintre2> its in link
<DarinMiller> sintre2:  are you running the nvidia PPA?
<DarinMiller> I see you are using the NVidia 340 driver....
<sintre2> this guest account is using whatever is generic
<sintre2> seems because its whining about drivers
<sintre2> same exact thing using nvidia drivers on msain account
<DarinMiller> some of the new packages work better with the patched nvidia drivers.
<DarinMiller> Give this a shot: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<sintre2> thx will do , gotta run for now , gave all info maybe some ideas will come to somebody
<sintre2> probally is unique to me , but you need your konsole ya know :)
<sintre2> thx for trouble shooting , gonna go get some dinner
<DarinMiller> no, I have seen the issue myself but not for quite some time.
<sintre2> well my system is very old so maybe why
<DarinMiller> sintre2: ttl
<sintre2> nvidia 8400 gm nvidia mobile
<sintre2> core 2 duo 1.4 mz
<sintre2> 2 gigs of ram
<sintre2> this is my old work horse lappy
<DarinMiller> try the patched drivers in the link above.  it should help (I have simialr card running drivers from the ppa, working fine).
<sintre2> i have a newer one i just got that i'll test out next couple days and see if it happens there
<sintre2> in guest accoutn wish i could copy and paste that , i assume you;ll be around next week or so?
<DarinMiller> your old system will work, just need to figure out the source of the chaos. :)
<sintre2> keep link in mind
<sintre2> :) yea it SHOULD work , we just gotta get it to hehe
<sintre2> have a good one
<sintre> lmao
<sintre> so using guest accoutn kept this account live lol
<sintre> well i just learned something new
#kubuntu 2017-12-11
<mozammel> hi,... looking for help, kmail crash, and every time crash.. please help here is my terminal print. https://pastebin.com/FkCnEneK
<mozammel> kmail cant open, Need help..
<mozammel> it was just working, then suddnly crash, and since then its keep crashing when ever I try to open it.
<IrcsomeBot> DShreyas was added by: DShreyas
<IrcsomeBot> <DShreyas> (Photo, 882x617) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/SIMUROVB/file_3793.jpg This is my System info. Krunner crashes when I type something in the krunner.
<IrcsomeBot> <DShreyas> (Photo, 927x105) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/BWkDNTFk/file_3795.jpg and if I try to to run it from konsole after the crash, the above error appears
<IrcsomeBot> <DShreyas> can anybody help me to sort out the problem
<jaafar> Anyone send files to your system via Bluetooth from Android?
<jaafar> It's been years but it never seems to work
<DarinMiller> jaafar: bluetooth files transfer works fine here (kubuntu 17.10...)
<jaafar> DarinMiller: thanks so much for responding... Can you walk me through it? Android displays a PIN, kubuntu does not and seems to think it is connected. Android shows failure message.
<jaafar> I'm also 17.10
<DarinMiller> Clickon the bt icon near the clock.
<jaafar> okay
<DarinMiller> Then click on settings icon in the upper right of the popup window...
<jaafar> okay, I've seen that one a lot lately :)
<jaafar> it's up
<jaafar> My Android will appear here as "connected"
<jaafar> though Android itself thinks it failed
<DarinMiller> sry if I am repeating what you have tried many times... but just covering the bases...
<jaafar> at the moment, not present.  What's next?
<jaafar> no worries at all, makes sense
<DarinMiller> On the Adapters tab, ensure the Powered box is checked and set visibility to Always Visible (for now).
<DarinMiller> On the Advanced Setting tab, ensure Enable Bluetooth integration is checked.
<jaafar> all as specified
<DarinMiller> Ok, back on the Devices tab, click the plus [+] button.
 * DarinMiller funny, I can see my neighbors soundbar.... I should play some holiday music for him....
<jaafar> :)
<jaafar> OK my Android device is visible
<DarinMiller> on your phone, tap and hold the bt icon to bring up the bt connections
<DarinMiller> On the PC screen, select your phone and click the next button.
<jaafar> hm, I have the "bluetooth settings" open, if that's what you mean
<jaafar> on Android
<jaafar> And on my PC I have a "Connect" but no "Next"
<DarinMiller> Does the phone show the spinning search option somewhere on the screen?
<jaafar> spinning search option... no
<jaafar> it does list my PC though
<jaafar> This is the "bluetooth settings" menu, I guess, which does list visible bt devices
<DarinMiller> Find the bt screen on the phone where you have the scan option for paring devices...
<jaafar> I know if I click on my PC name it will attempt to connect
<jaafar> which fails
<jaafar> DarinMiller this screen does scan when I first bring it up
<jaafar> Is it enough that it shows my PC name or should I look for some other menu?
<DarinMiller> I only iniate connect from the PC side, and confirm on the phone side.
<jaafar> because it's there
<jaafar> DarinMiller: shall I try to initiate from the PC side now?
<jaafar> by clicking "Connect"
<DarinMiller> yes.
<jaafar> OK that causes my Android to display a PIN
<jaafar> shall I click "pair" on Android?
<DarinMiller> yes, accept on the phone...
<jaafar> Android displays "pairing"
<DarinMiller> then confirm on the pc side.
<jaafar> when you say "confirm" on the PC side, I'm not sure what you mean
<jaafar> it seems to think it is connected
<jaafar> no PIN was displayed on the PC
<DarinMiller> On mine, I confirm the code on the phone, then the PC wizard want confimation that the pin was correct.
<jaafar> OK now Android says "Couldn't pair with xxx because of an incorrect PIN or passkey"
<jaafar> which is what usually happens
<jaafar> I will try the process again without pausing
<DarinMiller> Ensure to delete your device from the list and try again.
<jaafar> OK will try that
<DarinMiller> Yes, time windows are very small. Do not let your phone screen blank out or you may miss the window.
<jaafar> OK I have removed Android from the list of known devices and will try again
<DarinMiller> very good.
<jaafar> Same problem
<jaafar> Android displays PIN, I say connect, long pause, error message from Android
<DarinMiller> OK, I have the following BT packages installed:
<jaafar> maybe I need dpkg-reconfigure :)
<DarinMiller> https://paste.ubuntu.com/26161809/
<DarinMiller> check your list with this command: apt list *blue* | grep installed
<jaafar> DarinMiller: I checked it by attempting to install all of those :) no changes made
<jaafar> so I think they must be there
<jaafar> actually I have a lot more bluez modules than you do
<DarinMiller> Have you connected any other bt devices such as a speaker?
<jaafar> I believe so
<jaafar> btw this is a problem I've seen for years
<DarinMiller> How many device connection options are listed on the PC?
<jaafar> something like 20+
<jaafar> including somebody's MacBook Pro
<mozammel> https://pastebin.com/Ef1kjWxP Kmail keep crahing, any idea how to fix it ?
<jaafar> and a bunch of MAC addresses
<DarinMiller> I have had BT issues with my PC's over the years, but in the last year, most of the BT issues have been fixed..
<jaafar> I haven't had any luck sending files from my Android devices... several generations of them, and many versions of kubuntu
<DarinMiller> What verion of Android?
<jaafar> I just assumed it doesn't work
<jaafar> 7.1.2
<jaafar> but this has been true for some time
<jaafar> starting with a Samsung Infuse maybe 3, 4 years ago
<DarinMiller> I am running 7.0 here.
<DarinMiller> S7.
<jaafar> what could explain Kubuntu failing to display the PIN dialog?
<jaafar> that's what it's supposed to do, right?
<DarinMiller> mozammel: Sry, I don't use kmail, so I can't help much.
<DarinMiller> just a sec, I will delete mine again, and let you know..
<DarinMiller> OK the pin popped up on the PC screen and on the phone at the same time.  I confirmed on the phone 1st, then on the PC and everything worked fine.
<DarinMiller> Testing on 2nd PC....
<DarinMiller> 2nd PC connected and paired just fine.  By chance is your phone paired to a set of headphones another device in the house?
<jaafar> nope
<DarinMiller> If so, disconnect that device and start the connection process again.  Current BT devices can only connect to one device at a time.
<jaafar> I am going to test with a bluetooth speaker now
<DarinMiller> run this command: sudo lshw > t.txt && kate t.txt &
<DarinMiller> then in kate search for "blue"
<DarinMiller> what brand of BT adapter is listed?
<jaafar> DarinMiller: sorry should I try the speaker or no...
<jaafar> you had asked previously
<DarinMiller> yes, try the speaker
<DarinMiller> also break up the previous command: sudo lshw > t.txt
<DarinMiller> then: kate t.txt
<DarinMiller> Does the speaker work with either PC or the phone?
<jaafar> OK speaker works with PC
<jaafar> sorry that took a bit of audio configuration
<DarinMiller> np. :)
<jaafar> it is paired and can output audio from Spotify
<jaafar> I will switch to your other question now
<DarinMiller> very good.
<jaafar> DarinMiller: I assume this is the one that interests you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26161874/
<jaafar> Android can pair with the speaker too
<DarinMiller> that adapter is exactly what I have in the 2nd PC I tested.
<jaafar> I presume some software issue
<jaafar> It's like some part of the negotiation is busted
<DarinMiller> On the PC side, try clearning all BT devices from the list. on the phone side, clear the PC if its listed. Then try again.
<jaafar> DarinMiller: what do you think about me removing and reinstalling some packages
<jaafar> or some other kind of reconfiguration?
<jaafar> or deleting files out of my ~/.config or ~/.kde
<jaafar> etc.
<jaafar> I have been upgrading for a long time instead of clean installing
<DarinMiller> you could use the sudo apt purge <package>
<DarinMiller> then reinstall.
<DarinMiller> purge should clear any of the config files.
<jaafar> Here's the weird thing: the PC side thinks it is connected
<jaafar> despite never displaying the PIN or whatever
<jaafar> it's the Android side that thinks it failed
<jaafar> blowing away all packages matching *blue* :)
<jaafar> A system restart is necessary
<jaafar> wish me luck
<DarinMiller> my desktop system has been upgraded several times (I think since 15.04 days, but not exactly sure).  My desktop has Asus BT card and until this last year, I was having similar problems as yours.
<DarinMiller> But now, all my BT devices are working great.  I connect to speakers, receiver and phones
<jaafar> oh wow, with the PIN issue?
<jaafar> I mean, did Android pause and then fail with a PIN-related error?
<DarinMiller> yes, seems the hookup would almost work then fail at the last step.
<jaafar> Well, hopefully the master purge will work :)
<jaafar> back in 5
<DarinMiller> Ensure pulseaudio-module-bluetooth is re-installed as my intel system would not connect to speakers without it (even on 17.10)
<DarinMiller> cu in 5
<DarinMiller> jaafar: your back! whew...!
<DarinMiller> you're^
<jaafar> BOOYAH
<jaafar> DarinMiller: yeah the grand purge did it
<jaafar> All working as you described now
<DarinMiller> good to know!
<jaafar> Perhaps the "Next" vs "Connect" should have been a sign
<jaafar> Now I have "Next" where before I had "Connect"
<DarinMiller> yes, I was confused by the "connect" button as mine said next.
<DarinMiller> Did you send a file?  It should work now.
<jaafar> DarinMiller: very much appreciate your help
<jaafar> yep, it worked :)
<DarinMiller> awesome.  You actually solved the problem.  I was just the rubber ducky... :)
<jaafar> that has been an irritant for so long
<jaafar> DarinMiller: but I would not have known that it "should" work without your information
<jaafar> I had assumed it was just broken and nobody had time to fix it
<jaafar> Or was aware, etc.
<jaafar> OK one more for you but very trivial!
<DarinMiller> glad I could help.
<jaafar> I have to select "reboot" (or powerdown, etc.) twice every time
<DarinMiller> Ok, its getting late...
<jaafar> do you observe that?
<jaafar> there is a fine workaround, I am just curious
<jaafar> K menu, Leave, Reboot
<jaafar> nothing happens
<jaafar> K menu, Leave, Reboot
<jaafar> it reboots
<DarinMiller> oh, I am aware of the issue, but I do not know the fix.  I suspect it's possibly a package like your bluetooth, but I have not clue.
<jaafar> haha so it is known :)
<jaafar> thanks DarinMiller enjoy your well-deserved rest and thanks for helping out in the channel
<DarinMiller> in sys setting, do you have the restart prompt enabled?  (checking sys settting location, just a sec...)
<jaafar> oh man, listen, don't stay up on my account I was just wondering about that
<DarinMiller> it just take a sec... sys setting -> Startup and Shutdown
<DarinMiller> Desktop session tab, turn off Confirm logout and see if that fixed the issue.
<jaafar> OK
<jaafar> that will cause me to vanish
<jaafar> so I will try it later :)
<DarinMiller> yes.
<jaafar> appreciate the tip
<DarinMiller> ok, gn
<jaafar> gn to you too
<hateball> jaafar: do you have Steam running?
<hateball> As that will halt shutdowns
<hateball> There are other apps as well
<IrcsomeBot> <Max> (Photo, 1280x1135) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/IOEHcmoB/file_3797.jpg
<jaafar> hateball: nope.  Anyway it does work, the second time...
 * jaafar should install Steam
<lordievader> Good morning
<user|63453> Hi! ....
<user|63453> What requirements do I need to have to install the latest version of kubuntu?
<user|63453> please help me!
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<[Relic]> Thinking of installing 17.04(usb already made) and then dist upgrading to 17.10.  Any forseeable problems with that or should I make a new 17.10 and just install that?
<bings[m]> The latter, every time. Regardless of what you're doing, less chance of problems just to install what version you want.
 * ronnoc raises hand - count me in for the Breeze Dark theme by default :)
<acheronuk> ronnoc: thanks
<ronnoc> acheronuk: Anytime. It's classy and kool.
<ronnoc> BTW - anyone else use Akregator and have issues on start of a corrupted feed file that was automatically restored from backup?
<Joel_> hi
<MrPechi> oi
#kubuntu 2017-12-12
<djole> I like dark theme it should be by default but breeze it's not perfect, I think contrast is too high for text and there are unnecessary lines and frames..
<dany197666666> hi
<dany197666666> hlp
 * DarinMiller tosses dany197666666 a life preserver....
<dany197666666> 10x
<dany197666666> help
<dany197666666> pls
<DarinMiller> I am helping
<dany197666666> i have RTL8187SE em wind its ok but here im weak segnal
<DarinMiller> dany197666666: you are trying to boost the signal strength of your wireless card?
<dany197666666> how
<DarinMiller> dany197666666: See if any of the recommendation on this webpage help: https://appuals.com/increase-signal-strength-weak-wifi-signal-linux/
<dany197666666> just doit this
<dany197666666> but its same
<dany197666666> its from driver kernel 4.10
<DarinMiller> dany197666666: I have never used any realtek wireless cards so I am not able to help much.  Try booting up a live version of 17.10 and test your wireless card.  Maybe newer drivers in the kernel might provide better support.
<dany197666666> 10x i do download this
<dany197666666> i weel see
<DarinMiller> :)
<[Relic]> well this one is weird :(
<[Relic]> installed 17.10;  (sauerbraten Cube 2) full screen; right and left mouse movement infinite spin - windowed less than screen size; right and left mouse movement infinite spin -  windowed to screen size; left mouse spin a bit and lock up
<[Relic]> instead of showing the game mouse pointer when you move too far left it shows the mouse cursor; right works just fine
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<IrcsomeBot> Brock was added by: Brock
<utente159> Hi, I need to help
<hateball> !ask | utente159
<ubottu> utente159: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<utente159> Ok, so sorry ubottu
<utente159> Basilically I use Kubuntu and my touchpad doesn't work correctly
<utente159> The problem is that the "touch to click"/"tap to click" doesn't work
<utente159> (only physical buttons work)
<hateball> utente159: you need to enable tap to click in mouse preferences, it's off by default in later versions
<utente159> Ok, I've already changed
<decryptor> Guys, I have a problem
<decryptor> with Konversation
<utente159> Ok, I've already changed but it doesn't work*
<decryptor> its not recognizing my earlier nickmane
<hateball> utente159: did you restart your plasma session after enabling it?
<decryptor> nickname*
<utente159> hateball, yes, several restarts
<hateball> utente159: and kubuntu 17.10?
<utente159> hateball Yes, of course
<hateball> utente159: well it could also have been 16.04 :)
<hateball> utente159: what touchpad is this?
<utente159> Synaptics
<utente159> hateball Synaptics*
<hateball> utente159: what pci-id does it have?
<utente159> hateball where can i see it?
<hateball> hmmm, perhaps that is indeed tricky to find out
<hateball> utente159: I was just looking for something more detailed than "Synaptics" to help you google it :)
<utente159> I've already found and seen on the internet... but I haven't found a solution..
<hateball> utente159: Are you using X.org or Wayland session btw?
<utente159> I think xorg, but I'm not sure
<utente159> I'm a "newer"in linux/ubuntu.. sorry
<hateball> utente159: Nothing to be sorry about :D
<hateball> utente159: in a terminal you can run: "env|grep XDG_SESSION_TYPE"
<utente159> hateball, thanks :) He returns "x11"
<hateball> yea, so xorg then
<utente159> hateball perfect :) now?
<hateball> hmmm, not really sure what else to try then, not knowing the exact model of your touchpad
<utente159> hateball I have a HP 355 G2 laptop, maybe you can find something... but I don't know
<hateball> utente159: hmmm, googling suggests one could try this https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322413&page=2&p=13578990#post13578990
<hateball> utente159: if all else fails you may need to file a bug I guess
<hateball> !bug | utente159
<ubottu> utente159: If you find a bug in Kubuntu, please follow the instructions at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting to report the issue to the developers.
<utente159> hateball ok, thanks very much. you are very polite. have a nice day :)
<hateball> utente159: You can hang around and see if someone else in this channel might know how to help you, other than that there is askubuntu.com also
<utente159> hateball perfect. I will try askubuntu. Thank you :D
<IrcsomeBot> IMR3D was added by: IMR3D
<de3pt0r> how kubuntu non LTS distros are usually being updated?
<de3pt0r> I can't see any GUI update-manager in Kubuntu 17.10
<de3pt0r> is it same as "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"?
<BluesKaj> no, do-release-upgrade -d is for development releases like Kubuntu Bionic 18.04
<de3pt0r> so what is it?
<de3pt0r> BluesKaj: So, what is it?
<BluesKaj> it's called discover, but I still use muon, less pretty, but more functional as a reference
<de3pt0r> BluesKaj:  Oh, We can use these GUI tools to upgrade between releases?
<de3pt0r> BluesKaj:  Thats impressive
<BluesKaj> to upgrade packages yes
<de3pt0r> BluesKaj:  Packages or releases? I am sure its different
<de3pt0r> ?
<BluesKaj> this describes how to upgrade the release using the gui , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtfulUpgrades/Kubuntu
<de3pt0r> BluesKaj:  Thanx buddy :)
<RonaldsMazitis> hello everyone
<RonaldsMazitis> I'm using kde plasma on ubuntu 16.04
<RonaldsMazitis> LTS
<RonaldsMazitis> I have problems with baloo indexing my files
<RonaldsMazitis> anyone knows if this thing really works, or it is far shots trying to make it index them
<RonaldsMazitis> I like KDE but this thing just trys to kill my PC using all four cores in 99-100%
<RonaldsMazitis> and it eventually gets stuck at some file, and does not finish the process
<RonaldsMazitis> I have like 500 gb to index, but I think two day test process might have been enough
<Walex> RonaldsMazitis: I use 'recoll' instead, I think it is by far the best indexer.
<RonaldsMazitis> does it integrate with plasma?
<Walex> RonaldsMazitis: as to "get stuck" all indexers occasionally do that, poorly written indexing scripts happen :-)
<Walex> RonaldsMazitis: no, not integrated with Plasma.
<RonaldsMazitis> then there is no difference from catfish
<RonaldsMazitis> I think catfish uses zeitgeist or whatever it is called
<Walex> try "recoll"...
<RonaldsMazitis> KDE 5.8 also has this problem
<RonaldsMazitis> https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=137498
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> how configure recoll?
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> or just run it?
<RonaldsMazitis> the problem was at plasma 5.5.5
<Walex> usually no need to, but editing  ~/.recoll/recoll.conf is fairly easy
<RonaldsMazitis> but still there
<Walex> I have created two 'recoll' databases, one for my home dir, one for man and doc pages and system config files.
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> Does indexing consume a lot of time?
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> i has linux kde 17.10
<Walex> IMR3D: well, it depends on files and size, but seems fairly quick to me. Recoll though uses more space than other schemes, around 7-9% of indexed files.
<Walex> make sure to use "skippedPaths" and "skippedNames" in 'recoll.conf' to skip indexing large pointless files.
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> ok. i'll try it, thanks
<Walex> IMR3D: my 'recoll.conf' to index system doc dirs: /var/data/search/recoll/recoll.conf
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> ;o)
<pgamerx> ola
<viewer|68191> Ciao a tutti è la prima volta che sono su kubunto e non riesco a inviare i drive per impostare la chiavetta Wi fi. qualcuno può aiutarmi
<krytarik> !it | viewer|68191
<ubottu> viewer|68191: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<rokoss21> привет всем
#kubuntu 2017-12-13
<JohnnyBravo> Heya can i get real time support here?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Yes
<JohnnyBravo> Sick, I just switch from 14.04 to 16.04. Now on start up at the Encryption Passphrase Prompt, my usb keyboard wont work. I have been booting via recovery mode instead as it bypass that particular prompt and my keyboard works.
<JohnnyBravo> switched**
<JohnnyBravo> Keyboard works fine in Grub and once I get the PC running but its just that Passphase prompt i cant use. Any ideas of a fix?
<DarinMiller> Can you by chance live boot into 16.04 or did you update via the command line or sw center?
<JohnnyBravo> I updated via the software center.
<DarinMiller> wait, nm
<DarinMiller> I just read your 2nd post.
<JohnnyBravo> ok, np. Yeah its just that Kubuntu Decryption Prompt that isn't responding to my keystrokes.
<Canon> Hello all
<DarinMiller> JohnnyBravo: By chance do you have backports ppa enabled?
<Canon> looking to mount a harddrive from a kubuntu 17.04  server . I have NFS installed on the server and the client on my system but the server doesnt allow the connections when i try to mount
<DarinMiller> If not, there is a chance the issue you report could be fixed by a backport update.
<DarinMiller> Canon: are you able configure the 17.04 server, i.e. do you have root access to update system files?
<Canon> yes, I have put the path that i want to mount in the expots file under etc
<JohnnyBravo> Thank you I will give that a try
<DarinMiller> JohnnyBravo: let me know if want help with enabling backports.
<DarinMiller> Canon: This site here is a good nfs sharing guide.  If you still have issues, I can try to replicate and help troubleshoot on my boxes. https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<constantine> Hi. How i can install vlan support in NetworkManager (kubuntu 17.10)?
<DarinMiller> also, a really good network guy hangs out here by the name of hateball so if we can't figure it out, you may want to watch for him.
<DarinMiller> constantine: did you already install vlan?  (sudo apt install vlan)
<constantine> yep
<DarinMiller> constantine: I have never configured vlan, but as per this fedora documentation, it looks quite reasonable via nmcli: https://docs-old.fedoraproject.org/en-US/Fedora_Draft_Documentation/0.1/html/Networking_Guide/sec-Configure_802_1Q_VLAN_Tagging_sec-Using_the_NetworkManager_Command_Line_Tool_nmcli.html
<constantine> via cli i can do it too, but last time i made it just from NetworkManager...
<constantine> well... ok, thank's...
<DarinMiller> constantine: nm was recently rewritten, I recommend filing a bug report if functionality was lost.  As I recommed to Johny, hateball occasionally hangs out here and is an expert at linux network issues.
<DarinMiller> recommended^
<constantine> I'll try... thank's...
<Canon> that is the site that i followed
<DarinMiller> Canon: still here?
<DarinMiller> I was able to successfully mount by following that webpage, updating my /etc/hosts.allow on the server and installing nfs-common on the client.
<DarinMiller> use: showmount -e <hostname> to see nfs shares.
<user|1317> how to join kubuntu client machine in domain with windows 2008r2
<DarinMiller> Also, restarting the nfs servcie did NOT work, I had to reboot the server to see the shares using showmount -e <hostname>
<DarinMiller> user|1317: I have no idea how to join a windows domain nor do I have the hw to test.
<user|1317> iok
<user|1317> ok
<geodb27> People : hi ! I'm struggling with the install of my new laptop under kubuntu. On my old one, I was using quasselcore with a postgresql database. I've migrated the old database to my new laptop, however, quasselcore doesn't seem to be abble to use postgresql database driver. What package am I missing do use it as I want ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> Nick was added by: Nick
<de3pt0r> I tried to build a test drive a simple app with C++ and KDE framework using kdevelop 5.1.2. (Kubuntu 17.10). But I am getting this cmake error. I tried google search, but didn't help either. Error is pasted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/26178061/
<de3pt0r> mainly CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-3.9/Modules/FindPackageHandleStandardArgs.cmake:137 (message):
<de3pt0r> this above line is shown red
<de3pt0r> the cmake log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26178088/
<de3pt0r> I resolved the issue from #kdevelop channal. Thanks :)
<anton_p> hi ppl. is there an irc channel for debian?
<genii> anton_p: Of course. Try #debian
<duaneb_> hello
<duaneb_> this is probably a silly question
<duaneb_> how can I get konsole to stop interpreting my scrolling as keypresses? Where is the right place to ask this?
<duaneb_> strangely this custom behavior isn´t bespoke in the settings anywhere
<bedtime> Is there any way to add a search bar in Konqueror?
<michaelrain> Hello World! )
<rufsketch1> Hello everyone. I just installed 17.10 after a long time relying on 15.04. However on 17.10 my system freezes constantly, leaving only the mouse cursor movable.   What's weird is that it works fine from the livecd. What's going on?
<rufsketch1> Wait nope. Cancel that. LiveCD freezes too in "try me" mode.
#kubuntu 2017-12-14
<konrados> Hi. I'm looking for a very simple thing - in my kubuntu's taskbar  I'd like to see a cpu monitor, as an icon, similar to this one here : (yes, this is Windows) : https://images.techhive.com/images/idge/imported/article/ctw/2013/11/12/win8boost_taskman_tray-100390701-orig.png The most popular - indicator multiload doesn't seem to work with kde :(
<konrados> or this list - am I right that everything there is for gnome? - https://itsfoss.com/best-indicator-applets-ubuntu/
<konrados> that's a bit crazy, I already spent an hour on this o.O
<konrados> haha wait!
<konrados> I think I have it, I just clicked "add widget" and there it is... I didn't think about "widgets", I was googling "kde cpu meter icon tray blah blah" :P
<IrcsomeBot> <Nick> (Photo, 1089x1042) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/HOJ2m1T2/file_3816.jpg
<lordievader> Good morning
<de3pt0r> eww, KDE Dashboard Scrolls very slowly with mouse (libinput problem?)
<de3pt0r> In Arch, this fixed, not sure on Kubuntu. "uninstall xf86-input-libinput, this will fall back to xf86-input-mouse, etc"
<To24> Hi! Is there any "log" for this IRC channel?
<Unit193> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sieben_> hello, questions only at #kubuntu-offtopic?
<hateball> sieben_: support questions go here
<hateball> #kubuntu-offtopic is for general chit-chat
<IrcsomeBot> Grady was added by: Grady
<reservado> Hi
<reservado> I need help, i am using kubuntu 17.10 and some key combinations (Ctrl+X - Ctrl+Z) are not working
<reservado> ?
<bedtime-sleep> Is there a way to use a search box (for Google/Duckduckgo...) in Konqueror?
<bedtime-sleep> I've been looking and have not found anything. I have the extension 'search' added, but I cannot figure out how to add it to the toolbar.
<BluesKaj> bedtime-sleep, not many users run konqueror anymore, and afaik rekonq has replaced it as a browser
<BluesKaj> but Firefox is now the default in Kubuntu
<bedtime-sleep> Thanks BluesKaj. I prefer Konqueor as it has better customization; rekonq doesn't even seem to have the global menu. :/
<bedtime-sleep> Well, I'm going to give it a second change; I hadn't really tried it out fully.
<bedtime-sleep> chance*
<bedtime-sleep> Sticking with Konqueror; Rekonq seems like a step back. I just ran an html 5 test: Rekonq 279pts vs Konqueror 517—not even close.
<bedtime-sleep> I'm surprised, Konqueror even beats out all other browsers on this test!
<bedtime-sleep> :D
<rafael__> hi everyone!
<rafael__> some Brazilian in here?
<BluesKaj> bedtime-sleep, interesting, konqueror is so unclear when it comes to importing bookmarks, but i do know it's a fast browser. I did use it a lot back in the KDE3 days
<manolo> hello
<manolo> How can I connect to the wacom chatroom? this is what I should do, but I'm not sure about where I should type that http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/IRC
<benbloom> super noob question (not kubuntu but linux related): When copying from one device to another using dd, does the data go directly from one device to the other if they're connected to the same hub? is there a good explaination somewhere online about how data is passed between busses and trees (is that the right terminology?)
<IrcsomeBot> MrUlcer was removed by: MrUlcer
#kubuntu 2017-12-15
<ios> ciao
<ios> mi date una mano
<ios> pls
<IrcsomeBot> kbbjs was added by: kbbjs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<user|6104> Hello. how can i install the software Center from Ubunto into Kubuntu ?
<Darkchaos> In Kubuntu it's just called "Discover"
<Darkchaos> If that's what you are looking for, user|6104
<BluesKaj> user|6104, kubuntu alredy has one it's called discover, or you could install muon which is a really good package manger , just not as pretty
<user|6104> thx. but it's not look like the same
<BluesKaj> user kubuntu and ubuntu don't look the same , they usae diffewrent desktops
<BluesKaj> user|6104,^
<Darkchaos> Nothing on Kubuntu looks like on Ubuntu :) But it's definitely the software you use to download software
<BluesKaj> don't think heknows kubuntu from ubuntu
<user|6104> :-) yes of course. But for me is the Software Centre from Ubuntu the "nice" one
<user|6104> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Software_Center#/media/File:Ubuntu_Software_Center_13.10.png
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> I use Muon, this just would need image of software package, for me is perfect.
<user|6104> so can i install this Software center ore not ?
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> Muon on KDE Linux 17.10
<Darkchaos> Not sure if it's possible, but really Discover looks like this: http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/kubuntu-16-04-lts-arrives-with-new-plasma-discover-software-center-kde-plasma-5-503315-3.jpg
<user|6104> thx. i will try it
<BluesKaj> user|6104, you probly can install "the software center"but it will bring a lot of gtk stuff with it
<grel> hey, sup. i was wondering, how do i dual boot kubuntu and W10? (Legacy)
<grel> anyone?
<grel> uh?
<BluesKaj> grel, UEFI or BIOS?
<grel> BIOS.
<BluesKaj> 2 partitions , one NTFS for windows and the other for Kubuntu
<grel> well i already did that
<grel> i've got 2 partitions for windows, and 2 partitons for kubuntu
<grel> is that fine
<BluesKaj> the Kubuntu partition is ext4, and install windows first to the NTFS
<grel> i already did that
<grel> plus can i make root and /home one partition
<BluesKaj> 2 for windows ? why?
<grel> C: for windows and D: for data
<BluesKaj> root and /home are great for Kubuntu tho
<grel> also is swap really needed
<grel> i only have 4gigs so i was wondering
<grel> well i'm already in the install and now it's saying "removing (stuff)" and "completely removing (stuff)" is that normal? BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> grel, yes near the end of the install it removes temporary files
<grel> ah
<BluesKaj> swap is always a good idea
<BluesKaj> how much ram ?
<grel> so i've tried original ubuntu before and right after i installed i wasnt able to boot into W10 and I had to edit grub.cfg do i need to do in kubuntu too
<grel> 4G
<grel> sorry can you repeat again BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yes , just run sudo os-prober , then sudo update-grub
<grel> ah
<grel> alright
<grel> thanks
<P0kie_7> DROP P0kie_7 #Lum13t0R
<kubusne> Hello, I have kubuntu installed on my notebook and am facing the following problem: I'm trying to update the system via apt. My /boot partition has no free diskspace. This makes trouble when trying to update the kernel
<kubusne> I did: sudo apt autoremove --purge, but then I got: try run "apt --fix-broken install" to solve problems. I did, but this threw an error: error when trying to handle /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-4.10.0-42-generic_4.10.0-42.46_amd64.deb
<kubusne> any ideas?
<NewUser> i want to install kubuntu, i have no dvd drive, and only one hard drive. i thought i could boot an ISO using grub and then install it. But the kubunutu install forces me to unmount all partitions the drive is on. is there a way around this?
<NewUser> unmount all paritions on the drive*
<genii> If your machine can boot to a USB, best to just image the ISO file onto a stick and install from that
<genii> This is the usual method nowadays
<NewUser> cant i just edit the file system manually? then run the installer
<NewUser> i do not have a USB stick
<genii> There is no suitable way I'm aware of to install to the same device that you're installing from
<NewUser> ok thanks for trying
<NewUser> can anyone else help? i have done this before with older versions of ubuntu, if i am not editing the partition table i think this should be possible
<genii> I'd recommend just go get a 4 GB stick from the corner store, most carry them now, for about $5
<NewUser> i would prefer to learn why it is failing, and fix it.
<genii> It's not failing, it's working as designed. EG: It's not allowing you to install on the installation media because that's usually Not A Good Idea
<NewUser> thank you for your help genii, but i am looking for a more detailed answer. i was refering to thme failing not the program. They program only wants to unount the paritions to edit the partitions table right? so if i can make the partition table changes manually then i should be able to install this.
<NewUser> i want to learn, to understand, to change and edit to achive my goal not give up becauase of a simple error message
<genii> NewUser: Instead of using GRUB to load an ISO file, you'd be better off to have around a 4G partition on your drive near the end, then dd ISO file onto that. Then boot normally and run update-grub. Then reboot to the partition with the install, install onto the first partition. Then later, adjust the partitions to absorb the 4G one back in
<krytarik> NewUser: Doesn't "sudo umount -l /isodevice" work?
<NewUser> krytarik: ok, so you are saying i no longer need /isodevice now as the system has already booted
<krytarik> Yes.
<NewUser> krytarik: so where is my filesystem now, is it in ram?
<krytarik> Yes.
<NewUser> i so stupid ofcourse
<NewUser> krytarik: i want to understand and learn how to check this myself. is there something i can google or documention i can read? for example i tried "sudo mount" but nothing really tells me the file system is in ram
<NewUser> genii: ok i think i understand what you are saying, but why does using grub to boot the iso matter? why do i need to use dd to write it to a partition? i already have 3 partitions. 1) GPT ESP where grub is 2) blank ext for the install 3) the parition with the ISO
<NewUser> ok going to restart back in couple of minutes, thanks for the help guys
<delsa> hi to everyone
<newuser> thanks for the help guys, i solved the issue. i unmounted the /isodevice, then the install worked. But before i could unmount /isodevice i had to add an extra boot paramater "toram" so the root file system would be 100% in memory and not using the /isodevice anymore
<krytarik> Yeah, I've seen mention of this parameter before, but was never sure when you really need it.  You did use the '-l' option on unmounting though, did you?
<newuser> i did not use the -l option
<krytarik> Aha, ok.
<newuser> -l, --lazy Lazy unmount.  Detach the filesystem from the file hierarchy now, and clean up all references to this filesystem as soon as it is not busy anymore.
<newuser> back in a minute i think i just installed kubuntu :D
<bedtime-latin> I am not able to access my settings in Konqueror. Is there something I need to install?
<IrcsomeBot> aelxx was added by: aelxx
<IrcsomeBot> <aelxx> Hi
<delsa> hi
<IrcsomeBot> <aelxx> So yesterday I installed ubuntu server and selected both kubuntu full and kubuntu desktop in the software list during installation. Everything installed and booted just fine
<IrcsomeBot> <aelxx> Except everything is super glitchy
<IrcsomeBot> <aelxx> (Video, 31s)https://irc-attachments.kde.org/Ulv1t64L/file_3823
<IrcsomeBot> <aelxx> I haven't been able to find any solutions. Nothing is slow or laggy, it all works just fine except for the visual glitches. Not sure if it's a problem with my hardware or if it's a software problem
<delsa> who's online for talk about membership?
<IrcsomeBot> Andredelsa was added by: Andredelsa
<delsa> ok.. I've entered on telegram kubuntu-support :)  so I quit IRC and I'll follow you there
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I'm here
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @aelxx, Hello, Alex. Does your machine have a GPU card?
<IrcsomeBot> <aelxx> I'm not exactly sure, it's an older laptop
<IrcsomeBot> <aelxx> There's an amd radeon xpress rs690m in it
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> it seems you're running in the opensource driver rather than the privative driver, and that's causing these glitches on the screen (same happens to me with the nouveau driver)
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> try to install the AMD drivers on the repository (if someone can trigger the ubottu command in IRC would be perfect)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111100000000000000000000000000000
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> ???
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi friends
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> ☺️
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Any questions for @Andredelsa in regard to his membership
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> One sec I go to nudge KC
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @Sick_Rimmit, Hello Rick!
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @Sick_Rimmit, how long have you been involved with the Kubuntu community?
<valorie> this is the wrong channel for a meeting
<valorie> sorry
<valorie> this channel is for user support
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> I drew 3 banners for Kubuntu and I helped in some podcasts
<valorie> please can we move this to #kubuntu-devel
<valorie> now
<IrcsomeBot> kbbjs was removed by: kbbjs
<genii> @DGUERRERO, @Sick_Rimmit As valorie observes, we should keep this channel for support
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Sure let's move to devel
<valorie> thanks
<genii> ( also whoever else is on IrcsomeBot atm ) :)
<IrcsomeBot> <Andredelsa> Sorry... Change now
<dzalissimo> hi
<dzalissimo> new to ubuntu here
<dzalissimo> never used linux before...
<valorie> dzalissimo: cool
<valorie> how's it going so far?
<dzalissimo> well
<dzalissimo> i dont know lol
<dzalissimo> its okay i guess
<dzalissimo> everything is diffrent
<dzalissimo> its very fast and not laggy,  i like that
<dzalissimo> but ...
<dzalissimo> i cant play Battlefield 2 : Project reality here... that kinda sucks lol
<dzalissimo> i tried installing this quake shooter game but it wants some more data ...
<dzalissimo> Excuse me everyone
<dzalissimo> i have a question related to ubuntu
<dzalissimo> is anyone willing to help me
<valorie> dzalissimo: you have to ask the question!
<dzalissimo> I need someone who works with bitcoins
<dzalissimo> or some other virtual currency
<dzalissimo> i have a business proposal, intrested message me
<genii> dzalissimo: The usual way the support channel works is for the person requiring assistance states their actual question to the channel in general, and then a helper with the knowledge required to assist in that specific area steps in to help solve the issue
<dzalissimo> well i need help to setup bitcoin mining on ubuntu.
<dzalissimo> or etherium
<dzalissimo> can someone help me with this ?
<genii> dzalissimo: https://askubuntu.com/questions/457526/how-to-install-cpuminer-in-ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot> <aelxx> @DGUERRERO, I'm just doing a fresh install from the latest iso, allowing it to automatically detect and install drivers during installation
<IrcsomeBot> <aelxx> I had just installed so I'm not worried about data loss. I think it messed up because I installed through ubuntu server installation rather than just kubuntu itself
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> @aelxx, that's probably the problem because ubuntu server is a core installation, and since it's intended for servers, rarely it includes any GPU driver
#kubuntu 2017-12-16
<redphantom> hey folks. having an issue on kubuntu 17.04 wherein i setup my VPN with network-manager and have it connect automatically. when i restart the computer it won't connect to my wired ethernet connection, and it forces me to click the "connect" button. I have set the priority of my ethernet connection to 99 and the VPN connection priority to 0, but still has no effect.
<redphantom> i have no issues connecting to the ethernet and then the VPN when I manually press Connect, but like I said it won't auto-start or even connect to ethernet at all when I restart the computer.
<peelz> hi
<redphantom> i gotta get going but if anyone who knows how to fix the issue im dealing with it would be freaking amazing if you could shoot me a quick email with a solution to riconico@tutanota.com
<redphantom> Thanks guys!
<Kamx> Hi KDE users
<Kamx> Where after the installation of truecrypt it is possible to turn off the austostart ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<srv1106> bom dia
<IrcsomeBot> <IMR3D> Maradona es mejor que pele
<IrcsomeBot> <PanTarai> jest możliwe
<BluesKaj> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<IrcsomeBot> <PanTarai> just goofing around cuz of Claudio
<BluesKaj> Claudio?
<IrcsomeBot> <PanTarai> dude that wrote sth in Spanish, right above my post
<juacom99> hi, one question. i'm using kubuntu 17.10, and the network manager to manage my internet connection but every tieme i boot the computer the network manager create a new unusable connection, and when i try to edit the good one i get a message saling that the connection is read only (even with root)
<BluesKaj> juacom99,what does the 2: with the 'ip link ls' command show?
<juacom99> 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<juacom99>     link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00
<juacom99> 2: enp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<juacom99>     link/ether 60:a4:4c:c9:f8:46 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<juacom99> ups sorry about that
<BluesKaj> juacom99, does enp3s0 change it name after a reboot?
<BluesKaj> it's
<BluesKaj> also could you pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<juacom99> BluesKaj: no the interface dosn't change of name
<juacom99> let me get that pastebin
<juacom99> http://paste.ubuntu.com/26195625/
<BluesKaj> juacom99, if you use a static iP then the network-manager should be configured for static as well, or just disable network manager, but I think the " allow-hotplug enp3s0" line should be removed in any case
<juacom99> can you guide me throu?
<juacom99> the NM is configure for static
<BluesKaj> juacom99, I use  a static IP setup without network-manager and my interfaces file doesn't use the hotplug option. Also you should add any dns nameservers to your /etc/systemd/resolved.conf file
<juacom99> with the same ip that in interface
<juacom99> i got google's dns threr
<juacom99> *there
<BluesKaj> ok good, I think network-manager is the problem here, but I'm not certain, but I know that a static IP setup can run without it
<juacom99> ok.... that may be the problme o got the dns in http://paste.ubuntu.com/26195625/
<juacom99> but not in /etc/resolve.conf
<juacom99> it seems like it resering itself after every boot
<juacom99> sotty
<juacom99> *sorry i ment /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<BluesKaj> juacom99, I don't have that file
<juacom99> ok that's odd
<BluesKaj> maybe because I don't have network-manager installled
<juacom99> BluesKaj: i don't think that file is from the network manager, that's the new way to configure the resolve.conf
<juacom99> i think...
<BluesKaj> susyemd uses resolved.conf
<BluesKaj> systemd that is
<juacom99> BluesKaj: sorry i'm not following you :S
<BluesKaj> my /etc/resolv.conf has update-libc.d file
<konam> is there a way to disable the update notification in sys tray?
<BluesKaj> my /etc/resolv.conf has update-libc.d file
<BluesKaj> oops
<juacom99> konam:  click on the arrow down->rigth click on notification->configuration
<juacom99> you can uncheck all the notifications you don't want from there
<BluesKaj> oopsko yes, right click in the system tray, choose settings
<BluesKaj> konam,^
<BluesKaj> juacom99, afaik , /etc/resolv.conf is over written by /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<konam> juacom99 good to know, is there a way to stop the daemon from running though?
<juacom99> BluesKaj: thanks i'll check what i got there
<juacom99> konam: sorry i don't know. if you go to the systry configuration you can uncheck  the notification element, it hide it from the systry but idon't know if it stop runing
<BluesKaj> konam, system setings>startup&Shutsown>Background Services>Startup Services
<BluesKaj> think it's Notification Helper
<juacom99> Blue i'm restarting now, i'll be back
<BluesKaj> ok juacom99
<konam> BluesKaj that specific setting crashes
<konam> I've seen a couple of settings crash systemsettings.. is it because I installed kubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> konam, install plasma-desktop too
<konam> it's installed
<BluesKaj> and plasma-workspace if needed
<konam> It's installed too, I think kubuntu-desktop installs all of it
<BluesKaj> have you updated and upgraded since ?
<konam> I installed kubuntu very recently
<konam> I'm on 17.10
<BluesKaj> just the same update and upgrade
<BluesKaj> with apt
<IrcsomeBot> aelxx was removed by: aelxx
<aiena> I have this prblem where my taskmamager suddenly freezes any closeed appear to have their icons ghosted so clicking on one program icon opens another app. THis happens at random somtimes the task manager becomes grey how do I stop this happening? I am on 17.10
<aiena> the funny thing is my virtual desktops toggle also clicking the start button works
<aiena> I feel it may be something to do with migrating from suse KDE to kubuntu KDE
<aiena> but I am not sure
<valorie> aiena: does it happen with a new user?
<valorie> if so, it might be old or currupted config files
<valorie> corrupted, sheesh
<aiena> valorie: I am not sure but I have a GTX 1070 I see that sometimes a warning comes that kwin restarted due to a graphics reset. SO I changed compositing to XRender from openGL 2.x
<aiena> valorie: It may be a good idea to make a new user and shift my home there though
<aiena> Ok I am on a fresh user lets see if it still occurs
#kubuntu 2017-12-17
<valorie> sorry, had to leave, alena
<xixor> Howdy folks.  I'm on a fresh install of kubuntu 17.10 in a VMWare VM, having really poor performance of scrolling in some of the KDE programs.. some programs, namely gtk apps like firefox/chrome seem to scroll fine.  But the Qt/KDE apps just crawl with the scroll, using either the track pad or the usb mouse
<xixor> just thought I'd see if anyone had suggestions... my googling indicates a number of people recently had similar experiences... solutions or problems seem to be graphics adapters, to xf86-input packages, etc
<xixor> a lot seem to mention libinput
<konam> I updated to plasma 5.11.4 and now the desktop effect "Invert" doesn't work, and several screen edges just don't respond
<konam> :/
<aiena> How do I completely reset system configs so all apps are like valilla
<aiena> *vanilla
<aiena> I have an existing home and I do not want to move all stuff to a new home
<DarinMiller> xixor: Still here?
<DarinMiller> xixor: in case you read this later, you need to update an xorg config file as detailed here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26199454/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> IMR3D was removed by: IMR3D
<IrcsomeBot> HassanMirza01 was added by: HassanMirza01
<xixor> DarinMiller: Hi, thanks for the tip last night... gave it a shot, doesn't seem to have helped
<faLUCE> Hello. Do you know anything about challengeros, the operating system for data recovering? It's slackware based and I don't understand if it has limitations in the amount of data that can be recovered
<BluesKaj> faLUCE, why not ask in ##slackware
<faLUCE> BluesKaj: right
<deeno> Does anyone know sqlite3 well? How do I #include <sqlite3.h> in compilation?
<IrcsomeBot> HassanMirza01 was removed by: HassanMirza01
<umesh> hello all
<remiAutor> I'm looking for some help getting my wifi to work after 3-ish hours of searching. Is this the right place to ask for help or should I be somewhere else for this?
<joaquin> Hi all
<joaquin> I have a problem with dkpg and util-linux
<joaquin> Can i ask for your help?
#kubuntu 2018-12-10
<sloshy> im running 18.04 and when i try to copy a menu entry to the desktop it makes a link instead
<sloshy> even though i choose "copy" in the context menu
<valorie> copy a menu item to the desktop?
<valorie> unsure what you are referring to
<valorie> which menu?
<valorie> sloshy: ^^
<sloshy> the main menu
<sloshy> the start menu
<sloshy> in like every other version of plasma i could copy a menu item and it would create a copy of the .desktop file in the desktop folder
<sloshy> but now it only creates a link
<sloshy> even if i choose copy
<sloshy> i think its a bug
<sloshy> this is 5.12.6
<valorie> well, I'm in 18.10 and it's fixed
<valorie> I just copied to desktop Kate
<valorie> and I get a nice little icon and label
<valorie> click and it opens Kate
<valorie> I have plasma 5.14.4
<sloshy> yeah it worked in 18.10 but i went back to 18.04 because i was having other issues
<sloshy> and i prefer to stick with lts releases anyway
<valorie> sure
<valorie> that should be an LTS of plasma as well
<sloshy> yeah
<valorie> I never put anything on the desktop
<valorie> just pin to the panel
<sloshy> yeah if i copy the menu entry to desktop, it creates a broken symlink to ../insertnamehere.desktop
<sloshy> weird
<valorie> but you can file a bug at bugs.kde.org on your version of plasma
<valorie> and hopefully they will fix by next dot release
<valorie> because you do get updates in those
<sloshy> what part of kde would this be
<sloshy> just plasma-desktop?
<valorie> yes
<sloshy> oh, probably not
<valorie> ?
<sloshy> idk if it will be fixed in lts
<valorie> if you don't file a bug report, probably not
<valorie> if you do, maybe
<valorie> sounds like a junior job for some beginner
<valorie> broken links shouldn't be hard to fix
 * valorie is no coder
<valorie> it's an LTS of plasma so....
<valorie> that's why we chose it for the LTS
<valorie> <---- laundry
<valorie> bbl
<ccb0x45> hey, I would really like to try wayland plasma on kubuntu, but when I try to start it, it just goes to a black screen
<ccb0x45> any way to tell whats wrong?
<ccb0x45> I install plasma-workspace-wayland and click the option in lightdm.... though it doesn't say Plasma(Wayland) it just says Plasma
<ccb0x45> using AMD drivers
<valorie> lightdm?
<valorie> we use sddm
<valorie> I have nvidia, so not gonna test
<valorie> ccb0x45: what version of kubuntu?
<ccb0x45> yea I have lightdm, I had switch that a while back
<ccb0x45> but the dm shouldn't matter right?
<valorie> no clue, honestly
<valorie> since I've been unable to test
<valorie> thanks, nvidia
<valorie> although I hear that they are working with us again
<[Relic]> is the color selector fixed in 18.10?
<valorie> [Relic]: was it broken?
 * valorie never used the color selector
<[Relic]> it would only fill the first position, so you had to "add" the color twice to get it to go to the next spot or every time you came back to it it was the last color you added only
<[Relic]> of course saving a color theme twice and have it be overwritten by something else was much more annoying, especially since the color picker doesn't save the colors properly
<IrcsomeBot> <Aimisaim> my cardreader is shown in kde partition manager.but its not getting auto mount.can anyone guide me for the same????? pls
<fareast> how can i scale the display lower than 1
<fareast> I am on 1366x768 I want to make some ui element lower so i have more screen real estate, similar to like a virtual resolution feature.
<eeos> hi everybody! Since the last update of the gdal library I cannot install qgis anymore ....
<acheronuk> eeos: what release is this? and are the packages from the main archive or a ppa?
<IrcsomeBot> <safeer_pasha> is there a way to see "transfer rate of copying or moving files" in plasma or dolphine???
<diogenes_> safeer_pasha, it should be in the notification area in the panel
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<_13LACK_> BluesKaj: Hi!
<BluesKaj> hi _13LACK_
<jubo2> y0 ... I put a Kubuntu 18.04.1 Kubuntu USB stick onto a new PC
<jubo2> it gives alternatives to 1. book Kubunut 2. OEM install and 3. check disk
<jubo2> If I select "check disk" it checks the USB and reports that "Check finished: errors found in 1 files!", but does not give any possibility to see which file it thinks is corrupt
<jubo2> I did redownload the .iso file and reburn it to the stick, but I still get the same error when I check the disk
<jubo2> What is going on?
<valorie> "Book" Kubuntu?
<valorie> it should allow you to run a live session or install
<valorie> OEM install is always an option although I wouldn't advise it unless you want to do bulk installs
<valorie> no clue about check disk
<Dragnslcr> jubo2- run md5 or sha checksum on the .iso file, make sure it matches the list from the Ubuntu website
<Dragnslcr> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/18.04.1/release/ has checksum files for md5, sha1, and sha256
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
#kubuntu 2018-12-11
<IrcsomeBot> Rizky Nur Ardiansyah was added by: Rizky Nur Ardiansyah
<IrcsomeBot> <Rizky Nur Ardiansyah> https://youtu.be/t-kulRExHqM
<jubo2> Ok. Thanks Dragnslcr and valorie for the info
<jubo2> I'll do that now
<jubo2> The md5sum matches
<jubo2> .. so it is kind of weird the "check disk" utility that shows up in the GRUB menu of the USB stick says one file has an error... and doesn't bother to tell which one
<valorie> seems like a bug to me
<valorie> it should be checking not the usb but the disk where you are going to install
<valorie> imo
<valorie> and yes, obv. show what/where the trouble is
<jubo2> AAAGGHHH! The trouble with used electronics. I just bought a otherwise nice laptop for 100€ for my friend whose laptop died.. but the Windows 10 activation is not permanent and will expire on 2019-01-01
<jubo2> The seller was in the process of wiping her data from it via the very slow way so I just accepted it without being able to check the OS is in ok state and stuck it into my backpack while it was running the data erasing thingy
<genii> Doesn't sound like a Kubuntu support problem, jubo2
<jubo2> genii: yeah. sorry about that. Not my personal soapbox?
<genii> hehe, mostly, yes
<jubo2> looks like I can get an OEM CoA for 49€ and make an installer. The laptop did have 8GB RAM and I was prepared to pay the 100€ for it with only 4GB in it, so that almost evens out
<Dragnslcr> valorie- I think "check disk" is the old "Check Install Media" test, isn't it?
<Dragnslcr> From back when there was a not-so-small chance that burning the CD wouldn't be perfect
<kinghat> if you do `ssh server` in krunner and it pops up with a pw field, then what? where am i connected? nothing popped up like terminal or something.
<genii> I vaguely remember warnings like "Burn CD at 1X to minimize the possibility of errors"
<valorie> kinghat: I don't think I'd do that particular command in krunner without a terminal/konsole
<kinghat> valorie: what about "Open files, folders and devices" @ https://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/Krunner
<valorie> what about it?
<valorie> works for almost everything
<valorie> but I've never ssh'd in anything but a konsole or terminal
<valorie> not saying you *can't*
<valorie> just that I wouldn't
<kinghat> well im just asking because nothing came up
<kinghat> i figured it would just pop open a terminal.
<valorie> I suppose there is a way to tell it to run a command in a term
<valorie> but .... dunno
<valorie> I use yakuake with is available to me with one keyclick
<kinghat> also, i think krunner tgt words are borked for many of the extensions. i got spell check working by enabling and disabling it many times but no such luck for dictionary.
<valorie> the solution for problems like that is to file bug reports
<kinghat> are you getting the same?
<kinghat> yakuake looks interesting btw
<kinghat> ty for the tip
<valorie> never tried it
<valorie> sec
<kinghat> did you build/install it yourself? https://github.com/KDE/yakuake
<kinghat> or just get it from the repo?
<valorie> from the repos
<valorie> as always
<valorie> I only build stuff for testing
<valorie> not daily use
<kinghat> whoa yak is cool
<valorie> yak?
<kinghat> yakuake*
<valorie> indeed!
<kinghat> im not going to type that out everytime lol
<valorie> you can have multiple tabs too
<kinghat> would be cool if you could have a shortcut to expand it from its default height to 100% quickly and then back again.
<valorie> mmm, don't think I would ever use that
<kinghat> so you can take a peek above really quick. then back
<valorie> page up key work
<valorie> s
<kinghat> you can move expand it down with alt+shift+down but it stays that way from what i can tell
<kinghat> does yak autostart or do i have to set it to manually?
<kinghat> i didnt see it in the options anywhere
<valorie> it always starts for me
<kinghat> nice
<valorie> don't think I did anything special
<kinghat> also, did you remap your meta key to krunner?
<valorie> nope
<kinghat> or did you leave it set to action launcher?
<valorie> alt+space is good
<kinghat> i think i may remap it to that
<valorie> meta key opens the kmenu
<kinghat> trying to use the mouse less. my right shoulder is always killing me.
<kinghat> ya kmenu/application launcher*
<kinghat> #6: https://zren.github.io/kde/yakuake/
<valorie> hmmm, watch the date on that.....
<valorie> he bases something on kde3
<valorie> that is a *long* time ago
<kinghat> sure
<kinghat> but the idea is neat
<valorie> agreed
<kinghat> is it possible to have it go translucent when you click on a different window?
<kinghat> like if your on a website and you can move your mouse of it and click the web page, yak is still up but have it fade so you can see behind it?
<valorie> you might look at kwin rules for applications
<kinghat> like it could be set for just yak and not all apps?
<valorie> right-click in the header of any plasma window to get those those special cases
<valorie> maybe any kde application too, dunno
<kinghat> heh ya doesnt have a title bar.
<valorie> yes, any kde application
<IrcsomeBot> <Bek_dag> ??
<valorie> more actions > special application settings
<kinghat> no im saying yak doesnt have anything to right click on for those options
<kinghat> or maybe i dont know what youre talking about
<valorie> ANY kde application
<kinghat> wait wait wait. my brain is mush. can we back up?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> it seems you do have to do that in the application you want to fiddle with
<kinghat> are we still talking about when i click off of yak i want it to go translucent until i click back on it?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> dunno how to do that, however I know you can set translucency
<valorie> but as to whether you can have it in two states -- that I do not know
<valorie> if you click away, it rolls up
<valorie> but when it rolls up it doesn't stop working
<kinghat> ya i have mine set to not roll up. but would be nice to have it got translucent when i click off it.
<valorie> maybe you can do that
<valorie> dunno
<valorie> #kde might know
<kinghat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/lEgpfPXU/image.png
<valorie> and there is #yakuake
<kinghat> got it working
<kinghat> nice
<kinghat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/pkfRs8sk/image.png
<kinghat> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/dnDvN0Jw/image.png
<valorie> perfect!
<kinghat> tyvm for all the help and tips valorie! you are my night angel when the brain goes to mush!
<valorie> heh
<valorie> you are welcome
<IrcsomeBot> Meylin Jon was added by: Meylin Jon
<jubo2> Morning all
<jubo2> What are the advantages and disadvantages of using a swap-file instead of a swap-disk
<lordievader> Good morning
<diogenes_> jubo2, i don't see any advantage or disadvantage, i'd say that swap partition is somewaht more secure than the swap file
<lordievader> Main advantage, I think, is that a file is easier to move. That said, I don't like swap-files, this advantage fades away when using LVM.
<lordievader> Additionally, swap-files are likely slower.
<jubo2> ok, thanks for info lordievader and diogenes_
<jubo2> I got a used laptop for Xmas gift... and it came with a Windows 10 that is gonna expire. My friend wants both Kubuntu and Win 10. Trying to figure out if I should install the Win 10 or the Kubuntu first
<jubo2> both directions are feasible from what I'm reading/browsing
<lordievader> Windows 10 that is going to expire? Since when do those licenses expire?
<jubo2> The current Windows has like gazillion partitions.. probably in order to make installing Linux very difficult. So I'm making a Win 10 installation media. For this I'm using the tool that MSFT provides. I also have the .iso-image I downloaded
<lordievader> Allways Windows first, Windows doesn't like Grub.
<lordievader> This might be less true, now with UEFI.
<jubo2> lordievader: It is activated using some corporate system with expiry time
<jubo2> lordievader: from what I'm reading the Win 10 installer will nuke GRUB outta existence, but it can be fixed with a bootable Kubuntu stick
<lordievader> It won't nuke it. It will override the bootsector part with its own bootloader (on BIOS systems, that is).
<jubo2> you are right lordievader
<jubo2> hmmm... win 10 installer wants to make 4 primary partitions and that is the max that the MBR can handle
<jubo2> This https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/322695/more-than-4-partitions-with-ubuntu-windows-dual-boot suggests to either convert the main partition to en "extended partition" or to use GPT that supports 128 partitions. Which one should I do? Can I convert the main partition to an extended partition when I install Kubuntu after the Win 10 installation?
<jubo2> Hold on.
<jubo2> I think the disk is already using GPT since it had like 7 or 8 partitions
<IrcsomeBot> <Meylin Jon> Girls sex chat online ,who want to watch me dance ?
<lordievader> jubo2: Does the laptop support uefi?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<jubo2> y0
<jubo2> got 8GB of RAM on this one laptop. How large to make the swapfile?
<jubo2> I was thinking of 4GB, but then again most systems grind to a halt at around 2GB swap usage
<jubo2> so maybe 3GB?
<BluesKaj> jubo2, how large is your / ?,  Make it a bit larger than /
<Tm_T> no
<jubo2> I used the automatic resizing so / is the only partition for Kubuntu
<jubo2> If one makes a small / and a big /home then the stuff that accumulates in /usr/local fills up the /
<Tm_T> jubo2: it all depends what you are doing with it, sometimes there's valid reason to have swap slightly bigger than your ram
<Tm_T> but in general there shouldn't need for bigger swap than 4 GiB
<jubo2> This will be just a laptop for my friend.. He mostly browses the web and streams media
<Tm_T> jubo2: hibernation in use? if yes, then swap needs to be at least the size of ram
<Tm_T> if not, then max 4 GiB I'd say
<Tm_T> even that might be excessive
<Tm_T> jubo2: you can also use this as reference https://itsfoss.com/swap-size/
<jubo2> Tm_T: Probably just sleep in RAM. He doesn't move much
<lordievader> With 8Gb you might even consider not doing swap at all. But again, it depends on the usage.
<jubo2> I would like to encourage my young friend to start to learn to code. Any suggestions what lang/IDE/whatevs to install?
<Tm_T> jubo2: https://grasshopper.codes
<lordievader> Blegh, JavaScript. I'd start with Python. It has a low entry level and can still be used when you are more 'advanced'.
<jubo2> lordievader: yeah.. python is pretty cool
<jubo2> I use it just to do calculations though
<Talltree> hey guys, i have a problem configuring network printers... when the user specifies grayscale, it still prints in color. sure i can change the cups standard settings, but i would like to allow the user to specify the color mode...
<jubo2> If appropriate software development is the task, my brain is just wired very badly for that
<Dragnslcr> I remember having that problem, too
<Dragnslcr> What program are you printing from?
<Talltree> Dragnslcr: doesnt matter, every program has that error, firefox opera libreoffice writer, the pdf viewer
<Dragnslcr> It might be this bug https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368758
<ubottu> KDE bug 368758 in printing "Grayscale option ignored when generating print data for PDF document" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<Dragnslcr> Not sure offhand if that only applies to PDF files and/or Okular
<Dragnslcr> Pretty sure the workaround mentioned in that bug report (about "force rasterization") worked for me
<Dragnslcr> I have to head out. Hopefully that will work for you.
<Talltree> thank you, i have to localize that setting into my language and find it to know for sure.
<jubo2> Ok.. turns out the Kubuntu installer made a /swapfile of 2GB in size
<jubo2> So I'm not going to mess with that
<jubo2> most systems screech to a halt before they hit 2GB of swap usage anyways
<jubo2> uh oh.. WIn 10 still thinks the C:\-partition is the size it was before resize. Not a Kubuntu problem.. I gonna search for a method to get the stupid Windows to realize the partition no longer is that size
<jubo2> sorted
<jubo2> Tm_T: I installed that Grasshopper on my phone. Gonna try to look at it at some point. Also installed Learn Python. If anyone has more suggestions for what things could help learn coding, keep 'em coming
<Talltree> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=368758 confirmed for me, anyone know a method to make force rasterization the standard option?
<ubottu> KDE bug 368758 in printing "Grayscale option ignored when generating print data for PDF document" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<jubo2> After mounting a ntfs partition with ntfs-config I'm seeing a negative disk usage with df. For some reason df sees the ntfs-partition to be the size it was before I resized it down to make way for Kubuntu
<jubo2> this cannot be healthy
<Talltree> sounds like a faulty drive
<jubo2> Windows 10 sees the true size after I run some disk utility on it.. But looking from Kubuntu the NTFS-volume usage reads -139GB
<Talltree> try to repair the GPT table
<jubo2> Talltree: how do I do that?
<Talltree> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/repairing.html
<Talltree> could be the problem, i dunno tho, try it :D
<jubo2> Uhh.. documentation from 2011
<jubo2> gparted sees the true size of the partition
<jubo2> Everything seems to be in order in GPT, just df is seeing negative usage on the NTFS partition
<Talltree> no idea then.
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I have gmail enabled in Firefox to send desktop notifications. This works well. However, how do I enable sound for these notifications? I do see the "Configure Event Notifications and Actions" dialog, but I don't see any entry for Firefox specifically.
<Captain_Haddock> (I don't want sounds for all notification events.)
<LinuxTor> Hi, I have Kubuntu 18.04 LTS. I want to upgrade to the latest version. I tried updating from Muon package manager but it fails. IS there any other way to update?
#kubuntu 2018-12-12
<mparillo_> LinuxTor: I open a konsole and sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade -y
<LinuxTor> mparillo_: Can you post screenshot of Info Center if you have the latest version of Kubuntu LTS?
<LinuxTor> Still can't find out how to update from 18.04 to 18.04.1. Google searched to hell but still can't find anything related to Kubuntu. And this channel is near dead. My god. And the elitists here get triggered when I say Windows is way easier to use.
<mparillo_> Oh, I mis-understood. If apt says there are no remaining updates, then you should be good to go.
<mparillo_> I am not at a Kubuntu computer now (and I am mostly running the current development release anyway), but don't trust my screenshots anyway. On many, if not most, of my VMs, I have enabled backports.
<LinuxTor> mparillo_: I ran the two commands & it's still showing as 18.04 in Info Center. It should be showing as 18.04.1 if it updated.
<mparillo_> I am not certain of that. The point of 18.04.x is to have a "fresher" ISO,so you do not have to download virtually every package immediately. Sometimes there is a bugfix to the installer itself.
<mparillo_> But what matters is the package versions, and they should be identical
<LinuxTor> Ok so cat /etc/issue shows that I've upgraded to 18.04.1. Phew
<LinuxTor> mparillo_: Thanks for not getting triggered & helping
<lordievader> Good mornning
<shanemikel> I'm having serious breakage with my nvidia/optimus/bumblebee setup upon recent 18.04 updates
<shanemikel> I figured it was nvidia driver update, but it seems to be unique to ubuntu.. I booted manjaro and it works great out of box
<shanemikel> pretty disappointing, as I spent a lot of time screwing around to get it working.
<shanemikel> read some stuff online about ubuntu making major changes to the nvidia packaging setup.. now I can't find it.  anybody can confirm?
<valorie> shanemikel: you might ask in #ubuntu, a much larger channel
<valorie> the kub. team doesn't handle that part of the stack
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @valorie, I thought all the Nvidia problems were with Kwin in regards to Plasma. Does Bumblebee work with Primus too?
<valorie> not exacly -- the problems were between nvidia and the kwin devel as we move to Wayland
<valorie> I have zero nvidia problems but I don't use bumblebee
<valorie> i don't try to run wayland yet either
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> hmm. I gave up on the Nvidia. Nothing worked.
<valorie> I think I had to set nomodeset at one point
<valorie> but that was the only problem I ever had
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> nomodeset is only if you boot to a bank screen, yes? Not for screen tearing.
<valorie> exacly
<valorie> exactly, I mean
<valorie> sorry, heading to bed
<diogenes_> Anarchotaoist, what's the issue?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @diogenes_, No issue (outside of using the Nvidia driver) You solved this for me previously! 🙂 👍
<diogenes_> ok
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<joeman1> Greetings
<roboto> can anyone help with fixing qt. it seem severely broke here. no google hits have worked. removed all of qt, rebooted, reinstalled, and still broke
<genii> A more specific example of what seems "severely broken" could be useful
<cyrano> Hello. The model of my laptop is Inspiron 3185. My the touchpad on my laptop sometimes stops working when I close the lid or when I flip it the other way to make it a tablet. I tried checking the mouse and touchpad settings but there isn't anything useful there to help fix my problem
<hankth89> Heya, I ran into something weird while trying to copy files from one location to another in Dolphin. I'm sort of a novice at this stuff so bear with me. I'm connected over sftp in dolphin to a remote server. I was copying 75 folders from one location on that server to another location on that server. Each folder contains 4 nearly identical text files. For whatever reason, ONE of the folders was unable to copy its contents. The
<hankth89> folders also all have the same name with the exception of a single number, ie they are named as "In50_Ga0_O75_2_vacancy_O_57.vasp" where the 57 before .vasp is variable. In this case, all the folders EXCEPT In50_Ga0_O75_2_vacancy_O_5.vasp copied fine. I tried a second time, this time JUST trying to copy the offending folder over. That didn't work either. However when I renamed the file to "weird_folder" it copied just fine. I don't
<hankth89> really know how to make a log or report this, or if it's even the fault of Dolphin, but I figured I'd chime in in case it's useful or if there is a good solution.
<hankth89> I'm in on Kubuntu 18.04, plasma version 5.12.6, KDE Frameworks version 5.44.0, QT version 5.9.5, Kernel version 4.15.0-42-generic, 64 bit
<hankth89> if it makes a difference I'm also connected via ssh to the same server, but I'm not in the same directories that I'm copying to or from or anything.
<hankth89> I've since deleted the copied folder and recopied it succesfully a number of times afterwards, since doing the renaming and copying thing.
<hankth89> So not really a problem, just a heads up. Let me know if this is useful or if you want some kind of log. Otherwise, thanks for making kubuntu what it is, it's pretty awesome
<valorie> hankth89: all I can think of is perhaps there was some sort of illegal & invisible character somewhere
<valorie> doesn't seem to have been the contents
<valorie> just the filename
<hankth89> possible, althought the folder names were all generated from the same script in a big batch
<valorie> sounds like a heisenbug!
<valorie> the hardest ones to track
<hankth89> hahah, i like that name. Yeah who knows. Okay thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <Rizky Nur Ardiansyah> https://youtu.be/v4K1FXw7i4U
<IrcsomeBot> DavidJulianto was added by: DavidJulianto
<IrcsomeBot> <DavidJulianto> Hi
<IrcsomeBot> <DavidJulianto> Good morning
<IrcsomeBot> gabrielprz was added by: gabrielprz
#kubuntu 2018-12-13
<designbybeck__> Wacom Tablets aren't supported in Kubuntu 18.04!?!?!?
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @designbybeck__, Works for me straight up!
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> @cyrano, I get that occasionally too.  Sometimes after installing a deb also.
<designbybeck__> IrcsomeBot: but with an interface to change settings?
<designbybeck__> It is set to screen and I want it to relevant
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<_13LACK_> BluesKaj Hi! \o
<BluesKaj> hey _13LACK_
<coderphive> I thought the super key worked out of the box for 18.04
<coderphive> Seems like you can only set it to a key combination
<IrcsomeBot> Andrea was added by: Andrea
<IrcsomeBot> <Andrea> Hi!
<IrcsomeBot> <Andrea> I have a problem with the wifi connection. after connecting to the wifi network a window appears asking me the password of the wifi indefinitely. I can only disconnect myself and after some time reconnect and surf until it is not heard again. I don't know how to do. help me thanks
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> there used to be a bug where you had to edit the connection to
<valorie> sec
<valorie> allow "All users can connect to this network"
<valorie> it's been fixed, but if you are on an older system you might have to check or select that
<valorie> @Andrea ^^^
<IrcsomeBot> <Andrea> I have just allow "all user .."
#kubuntu 2018-12-14
<lordievader> Good m orning
 * valorie hands lordievader some water for those hiccups
<lordievader> Hahaha, thanks :)
<valorie> :-)
<Mrokii> Hello. Has anybody here ever tried playing a DVD on Kubuntu and transferring the signal via an hdmi-cable to a TV? Does that work out of the box?
<Mrokii> Playing the DVD works fine with vlc or some other player, I just haven't tried connecting it to a TV yet.
<alekksander> darn i still have auto list updates in background despite disabling an entry in systemd. what gives?
<diogenes_> what is auto list updates?
<alekksander> what are auto updates? i lack the proper word, due to not being native speaker. list of software from my „repos” is being updated per boot, despite disabling update services in systemd
<keithzg[m]> Mrokii: I can't imagine that wouldn't work, a TV is just another monitor.
<Mrokii> keithzg[m]: Let's hope it works just fine. :)
<acheronuk> alekksander: plasma-discover does it itself, no matter what unattended upgrades via systemd are set to. there is a fix coming with next plasmma version
<alekksander> acheronuk: You mean in 5.15?
<acheronuk> next 5.14.something
<acheronuk> unticking updates in the systemstray settings will also halt it. then just do manual checks yourself
<Unit193> About the weirdest thing I've done with a DVD was...Shared the drive over the network to a computer with a broken DVD drive.  Still played the video fine, surprisingly.  Horrey for sshfs?
<alekksander> ah right, there is 5.14.5 coming out before 5.15
<alekksander> acheronuk: thanks! good day to You Sir.
<flo_^> hello
<flo_^> in  Discover _ Updates, I am trying to uncheck ALL, so I can then select what I want
<flo_^> but cannot find anywhere a way to uncheck(clear) ALL
<alekksander> flo_^: sounds like it's gonna be easier to make play in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<flo_^> alekksander: I was talking about the updates, not the respositories
<flo_^> I just installed Kubuntu, and I have 190 updates selected and available, but I want to clear(uncheck) all, and then select some
<flo_^> however I cannot find anyway in Discover to uncheck(clear) all selected updateds
<alekksander> flo_^: apt install --only-upgrade packagename ?
<alekksander> don't put higher hopes into discover yet. it's still… what it is
<flo_^> alekksander: I know, apt-get install , but for a regular basis of updating a few tens of packages, it is not practical
<alekksander> flo_^: if You want a gui You can depend on go muon
<alekksander> You can manually mark whatever You want there for update, purge etc and when done just apply
<flo_^> i cannot imagine that it is very technical difficult to make a "Clear all" and "Select all" in Updates - Discover
<alekksander> i'd guess there was no request/volunteer for that
<alekksander> muon is qt and has what You need and more. perhaps it is the reason why discovery has another approach. dunno
<flo_^> i mean, people how already made Discover what it is , have done more complicated stuff than a simple selection
<alekksander> hm… now it made me wonder why muon isn't there by default (afaik) in kubuntu/neon
<flo_^> Muon package manager is what I wanted
<flo_^> it has many details, and a filemanager approach of selecting
<flo_^> there is still one thing that it has not(compared to Discover): categories like : Applications and System updates
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<flo_^> is there a firewall in the default Kubuntu 18.04.1 ?
<EvilRoey{-> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hey EvilRoey{-
#kubuntu 2018-12-15
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<Alexfrench> hello
<Merc> hi folks
<BluesKaj> hi Merc
<Merc> hm that's annoying...i connect and nickserv takes its sweet time to register my nickname, so i get booted to #kubuntu-unregged
<Merc> wonder if i can put a time delay in there somewhere...
<BluesKaj> Merc, try using SASL PLAIN in your IRC client's auto identify setting instead of nickserv
<Merc> hmm, not sure how to do that?  im using irssi
<Merc> it doesnt have a feature so much as, i just auto /msg nickserv on connect
<Merc> i mean, maybe it does, i dunno
<Merc> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/irssi
<Merc> ahhhh looks like this explains it
<Merc> thanks BluesKaj i'll try it out
<BluesKaj_> ok irssi seems to be working with nickserv as well as SASL PLAIN
<IrcsomeBot> mekschr was added by: mekschr
<Merc> ahhhh so the SASL stuff doesnt replace registering with nickserv
<Merc> but it authenticates you so you can join channels like this
<Merc> very good, thanks
<greengameplayer> Hello, I've been experiancing problems with my apt tool
<greengameplayer> Any operation spits out this error: Err:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic InRelease   503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.91.26 80] Err:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-updates InRelease   503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.91.26 80] Err:3 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-security InRelease   503  Service Unavailable [IP: 91.189.88.162 80] Err:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu cosmic-ba
<Merc> firewall? internet acting up?
<IrcsomeBot> <DavidJulianto> Hello everyone! … Does the Kubuntu operating system support Indonesian?
<Dragnslcr> It looks like it, yes
<Dragnslcr> Indonesia is listed in System Settings -> Language
#kubuntu 2018-12-16
<Merc> i know where to find the KDE system settings, but i can't find the ubuntu GUI tool where you can add/remove repos, change gfx driver, etc
<Merc> anyone know what im talking abouyt
<Merc> ahh found it
<Merc> software-properties-kde
<Merc> but it's not in software anywhere...
<Merc> s/software/menus
<Merc> hmm not sure that's it afterall
<Merc> yeah i guess it is...usually has a tab for "Additional Drivers" but since i disabled nvidia on this laptop, maybe it doesnt show up
<Merc> hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> @Merc, Discover has  a Software Sources button (under the Settings section).
<IrcsomeBot> <wizzyceiro> yo
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Alexfrench> hello fine thanks
<BluesKaj> :-)
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Hi! Is the plasma colour scheme 'krita Darker' that is in Netrunner available for Kubuntu? I cannot find it anywhere. Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Anarchotaois,  it's not availble in systemsettings>appearance>colors>get new scheme, however you might find it here, https://store.kde.org/browse/cat/112/
<IrcsomeBot> <Anarchotaoist> Yes, I did check there and could not find it. Perhaps it is only a Netrunner package?
<Alexfrench> hello after doing apt list --upgradable i have a large list
<Alexfrench> so which command i have to type for doing updates ?
<BluesKaj> Alexfrench, sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Alexfrench> thanks i am trying this
<Alexfrench> thanks BluesKaj  everything worked
<BluesKaj> Alexfrench, good
<Alexfrench> merci mon cher !
<BluesKaj> a bienvenu m'sieu
<lolmosk> hi there
<lolmosk> is anyone here?
<lolmosk> need help
<lolmosk> with starting notepadqq from terminal
<lolmosk> got log like this <quote>
<lolmosk> 2018/12/17 02:19:37.444059 cmd_run.go:828: WARNING: cannot copy user Xauthority file: Xauthority file isn't owned by the current user 0
<lolmosk> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/root/snap/notepadqq/855/snap/notepadqq/855/Documents': No such file or directory
<lolmosk> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/root/snap/notepadqq/855/snap/notepadqq/855/Desktop': No such file or directory
<lolmosk> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/root/snap/notepadqq/855/snap/notepadqq/855/Downloads': No such file or directory
<lolmosk> ln: failed to create symbolic link '/root/snap/notepadqq/855/snap/notepadqq/855/Music': No such file or directory
<lolmosk> log:
<lolmosk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hf3DMxM94D/
<lolmosk> please help someone
#kubuntu 2019-12-09
<omar> .
<o_h_e[m]> .
<valorie> o_h_e: please stop changing nicks
<o_h_e> Oh, sorry for spamming. My first time in IRC and am tring to understand how to setup.
<o_h_e> Is there any way not to broadcast this to all channels?
<o_h_e> I guess I can disconnect first.
<Guest37742> Good morning
<mohamed> hi
<mohamed> morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot> Zayd (T1mendes) was added by: Zayd (T1mendes)
<IrcsomeBot> <Zayd (T1mendes)> 🔥 FIRE XRP LOTTO PRESENTATION 🔥 … @FIRE_XRP
<mohamed> hi
<tomte> hi there
<tomte> got a bunch of mp3 files that are missing id3 tags
<tomte> what tool can you recommend to edit them?
<MIeszko> Tm_T
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> Anyone have to fix for the bug in 19.10 kubuntu where it does not remember your default audit I had the page book marked but looks like I don't
<IrcsomeBot> <cipher_alpha> nevermind I found it.  Comment out load-module module-switch-on-port-available in  /etc/pulse/default.pa
<BlueBomber> ##namespace
<BlueBomber> test
<bprompt> BlueBomber:    check check check, one two three, do re mi fa so, do re mi fa so, figaro!!!! figaro!!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <pedropablolc> Hello everyone somebody lose touchpad configurations when use elevate root applications?
#kubuntu 2019-12-10
<IrcsomeBot> <Swift110> Hey
<Tm_T> hola
<IrcsomeBot> mnguyen590 was added by: mnguyen590
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BluesKaj> !cmd
<gal> Hi everyone, I have a weird bug in the login screen, is this a good place to ask about it?
<user|37335> hello , why should i take kubuntu for a ong server
<user|37335> like what it brings to me ?
<BluesKaj> ong server?
<shaheer> why davinci resolve works fine on linux kernel lowletency and not on other version ?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> It should work fairly well on either of them, but you may see some particular improvements with a lowlatency kernel for some tasks.
<shaheer> no , I failed to use davinci resolve except by chance when I tried lowlentecy
<moonboy> any idea why the driver manager is stuck on collecting information?
<diogenes_> moonboy, no clue but you could check for available drivers in terminal.
<moonboy> its a problem thats been known about for a long time from what ive seen
<moonboy> ive seen reports as far back as 2016
#kubuntu 2019-12-11
<cowpacity> i'm trying to find the default network configuration file, i don't think i'm seeing it in /etc/netplan/, am i in the wrong place?
<swift110> hmm
<il> hi
<diogenes_> hi
<il> how are you diogenes
<il> i need update my opengl version but idont know how to done this
<diogenes_> why would you need that?
<lordievader> Why?
<lordievader> What does `glxinfo |grep OpenGL version" return?
<lordievader>  * What does `glxinfo |grep OpenGL version` return?
<il> i install new version of blender but this need opengl 3.1 + version of opengl
<il> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 19.2.1
<lordievader> What is the output of `lspci -k |grep -i vga -A2`?
<il> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<il>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics
<il> Controller
<il>         Kernel driver in use: i915
<diogenes_> il, i'd suggest trying an older version of Blender.
<OerHeks> that intel mobile 4 surely does not support opengl 3.1 ...
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Can you run Kubuntu with Wayland?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> On intel cpu and gpu
<il> thank @diogenes_ and @lordievader and @ircsomebot
<il> yes i can run this on wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @il, Fully supported?
<il> sorry i mean i can run my system on wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @il, 👍🏻Are there any advantages over xorg
<il> how can reply people in irc konversation ?
<il> i am not prefassional  user
<lordievader> Rutvikm: Bit older comparison, but still gives some idea: https://www.secjuice.com/wayland-vs-xorg/
<il> so i guest i have to install older version and fix my problem
<diogenes_> I find no advantages of wayland over X.
<lordievader> il: Or get a better machine ;)
<il> :)
<lordievader> The (Blender) performance on such a chip will be awful anyways.
<lordievader> There is a reason AMD and nVidia have specific model lines targeted towards these kind of applications.
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @lordievader, Regarding the comparison, @il Wayland is potentially better, but is not mainstream mainly because lack of Nvidea support
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> But its worth a try on amd or intel gpus
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> I'd hope amd does some miracle in the gpu world as well, like its doing with cpus
<diogenes_> also no remote desktop possibility with wayland which is a deal breaker for me so far.
<lordievader> Also not through Xwayland?
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> @diogenes_, Ok
<diogenes_> lordievader, none of the current most popular ones (teamviewer, anydesk) support wayland.
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> I heard Xorg is currently 10 times slower in its operations than wayland
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Is this true?
<lordievader> diogenes_: https://tech.slashdot.org/story/13/04/03/1219239/remote-desktop-backend-merged-into-wayland Seems like there are some efforts to get it supported.
<il> guys anyone have a channel about mining?
<lordievader> il: That sounds like a topic for #kubuntu-offtopic
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Uhh, When will the non foss proprietary world get serious about linux
<IrcsomeBot> <Rutvikm> Taking ages to support newer stuff
<diogenes_> lordievader, " an independent developer submitted patches" that's far from mainstream implementation unfortunately, maybe my grandchildren will only manage to use wayland :)
<lordievader> "Some efforts" 😋
<user|70596> hey guys
<user|70596> hope all is well
<user|70596> I'm getting a budget laptop soon, would these specs be OK for Kubuntu?  (Specs are in the description if you scroll down.)
<user|70596> https://www.takealot.com/lenovo-ideapad-330-igm-intel-celeron-500gb-15-6-notebook-platinu/PLID52129047
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<vincenzo> cèe qualcuno?
<vincenzo> a cosa serve questa chat se non parla nessuno???
<diogenes_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<vincenzo> ok. thank you
<krasi-georgiev-M> hi all , for some reason the network manager reports - no agents available when trying to save/connect to a network with encrypted password.
<krasi-georgiev-M> from the online info I see that the password agent that the network manager should use is plasma-nm, but I can't find it on kubuntu cosmic 18.10
<krasi-georgiev-M> and when I do ps aux I don;t see it running
<BluesKaj> look in dolphin>view>hidden files>.config/plasma-nm
 * krasi-georgiev-M sent a long message:  < https://kde.modular.im/_matrix/media/v1/download/kde.org/dludELWVEdYMSEpClmxGXnsc >
<krasi-georgiev-M> BluesKaj: ^
<krasi-georgiev-M> reinstalling it didn't help
<krasi-georgiev-M> what should be the name of the actuall binary that should start and registere itself with the network manager?
<Tom-M1> I'd like to use Kubuntu in a computer lab (non-profit, predominantly an after school program). I either want to configure the guest user with some custom settings (mainly programs pinned to the task bar and the firefox home page) or set up a new user that is wiped clean, every time it's logged out. Anybody have advice on the best approach?
<unusuario1234> hello
<valorie> Tom-M1: there is a Kiosk deal in KDE but I'm not quite sure who to talk to
<valorie> probably ask in #kde
<valorie> or maybe #kde-devel
<valorie> https://userbase.kde.org/KDE_System_Administration/Kiosk/Introduction
<valorie> might give you more insight whether or not that would fit for you
#kubuntu 2019-12-12
<Tom-M1> Thanks, valorie. I'll take a look at that. I see guest-sessions aren't even supported anymore! I might just overwrite the home directory with a script at startup.
<mparillo> Guest sessions were a feature of LightDM. When Kubuntu adopted SDDM, that feature (mounting $HOME for the guest on top of /tmp), was lost.
<mparillo> Here is a good discussion: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=192891
<Tom-M1> Thanks
<uno_> Hola! alguien que hable español?
<mc35> where I can more linux information for virtual serup
<bluebomber> heyo
<timblechmann> hi! i've installed kubuntu on a new computer. the "swap left alt with left ctrl" option doesn't seem to work for me: alt behaves like ctl, but ctl doesn't behave like alt\
<timblechmann> i'm using exactly the same settings on a different computer with kde neon ... any idea, what migth go wrong?
<LINKSWORD2> Hey guys, how do I find my distro version/
<LINKSWORD2> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> info cneter (kinfo)
<swift110> hey all
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> hi
<swift110> how r u
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> very good... & you?
<IrcsomeBot> <CiBAWO> Hi guys
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> or /usr/bin/lsb_release -d
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> LINKSWORD2^
<IrcsomeBot> John da Eira was added by: John da Eira
<IrcsomeBot> XEwEDiXi2SkJ was added by: XEwEDiXi2SkJ
<IrcsomeBot> <XEwEDiXi2SkJ> What's going on?
<IrcsomeBot> <Schykle> Buncha lovely nerdiness
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mmmm> coucou
<mmmm> les geeks
<mmmm> ça va ti ?
<user|56026> Hi, im having troubles with dual boot in uefi mode. all works fine, but every time y boot windows, my grub dissapears (also any reference to it in UEFI config). i cant reinstall the grub with grub customizer, the everything happens again when boot windows. Some help please?
<user|72620> Hello i just installed Kubuntu on my dell xps13 9380 and  i keep on booting into the gnu grub
<user|72620> how do i make it to boot directly into kubuntu ?
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> @user|72620, are u dual booting with other system
<user|72620> no
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> I think there config file grub
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> with delay timeout
<user|72620> so shorten it?
<user|72620> okay i  think i found what you were talking about
<user|72620> thanks
<IrcsomeBot> <carolinaaeh> change timeout
<nescius> hi, do you have a favorite on screen keyboard for kde?
<nescius> Qt Virtual Keyboard seems somehow usefull, even if covering 2/3 of screen
<diogenes_> nescius, florence and onboard.
<nescius> diogenes_: thanks, florence is pretty nice!
<nescius> +6
<nescius> right, it has its flaws, maybe works better in gnome, after 2 years having it, i still think that buying touchscreen capable display was a bit of a waste on linux
#kubuntu 2019-12-13
<IrcsomeBot1> miltonh26 was added by: miltonh26
<IrcsomeBot1> <miltonh26> Kubuntu 19.10 desktop just crashed. CPU was racing caused by Skype, tried to quit Skype and the desktop crashed and asked me to login again. All my desktop settings were gone. Has anyone else experienced this? This is the second time this has happened in a week. Lenovo X1 Extreme with Nvidia graphics.
<IrcsomeBot1> <miltonh26> Running Plasma 5.17...
<louis4> i need some help right
<louis4> so i'm tryna open a .desktop file
<louis4> and when i open it, it says like "oh do you want to open or execute this file"
<louis4> i didn't really read it thoroughly and i pressed "open" and also the box that says "remember this choice for all .desktop files"
<louis4> and now i don't know how to just execute it
<louis4> can anyone help
<mgolden> @louis4 - do this
<mgolden> Open Dolphin
<mgolden> Find a .desktop file
<mgolden> Right click it
<mgolden> On the popup, click File Type Options
<louis4> #kubuntu mgolden now it asks me what program i should use.
<louis4> do you know what programs are preinstalled on kubuntu for opening desktop files?
<lordievader> Good morning
<il> hi this channel have a alternative for other languages?
<Unit193> Not KDE/Kubuntu specific, but there are Ubuntu support channels in different languages.
<Unit193> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Guest6377> Good Morning Good People
<Guest6377> This is my first exploration of the KDE environment, via kbuntu live
<Guest6377> Going through the well developed help/info material in the Help Center
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Guest6377, Welcome! If you have questions, post them here, we'll try to answer!
<ismailtanir> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @ismailtanir, Hi! Welcome to the Kubuntu community!
<IrcsomeBot1> Vishprv was added by: Vishprv
<ZebestOf> Bonjour !
<ZebestOf> tout va bien ?
<ZebestOf> je me lance
<IrcsomeBot1> scriptkiddie000 was added by: scriptkiddie000
<IrcsomeBot1> <scriptkiddie000> (Photo, 1280x640) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/VYP5qWCM/file_20845.jpg i want to install kubuntu os, but why stuck in here ?
<tomreyn> !checksum | IrcsomeBot1
<ubottu> IrcsomeBot1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomreyn> such often happens when people have incomplete .iso downloads
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<tomreyn> there may also be a "failsafe graphics" boot option which can help
<tomreyn> first of all, ensure your download was complete, though
<isomari> greetings, I'm on eoan and my kernel is 5.3.0-18-generic. How can I upgrade to the latest kernel? apt update/upgrade and dist-upgrade are not updating the kernel.
<IrcsomeBot1> <cipher_alpha> ukuu
<IrcsomeBot1> <cipher_alpha> there is a free version someone forked and the offical.  If you are going to be using Ubunut bases as your majors for a long term, then suggest supporting the developer
<IrcsomeBot1> <cipher_alpha> paid version - https://teejeetech.in/2019/01/20/ukuu-v19-01/
<qwerity> hey, I am using kubuntu 19.04, and I notice that when I am copping large files CPU usage increasing due to notification widget as it is animating all the time I guess, do anyone have an idea how to solve this, except just disabling
<bprompt> qwerity:  disable it =) hehe
<bprompt> I mean, I use kubuntu 16.04, however I don't run Kwin, which is the one that uses the animation widget, I use LXQT, but I run KDE and QT apps
<bprompt> qwerity:   you can always use a different file manager, the animation is just with a KDE file manager like Konqueror or Dolphin, but not with say pacmanfm
<bprompt> pcmanfm even
<qwerity> yeah.. but I like this interface :D that's the issue..
<valorie> qwerity: 19.04 will soon go dead
<valorie> please update to 19.10
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<qwerity> but does this issue solved in 19.10 ?
<qwerity> @valorie
<valorie> I have no such issues in 19.10
<valorie> I always enable backports
<valorie> so I have the latest plasma
<ubuntu> hey guys
<Guest32191> Im using Hanna Montana distro, how am I supposed to apt update here?
<qwerity> ok I will try / thanks!
<Guest32191> helllp me please
<Guest32191> I legit have no idea how to update this distro
<Guest32191> I just want to play some supertux or something like that
<valorie> Guest68520: it's an ubuntu spin I think
<valorie> you can always get to a terminal using control+ alt + f2, 3, 4 etc.
<valorie> even if you don't see a way to get to a console another way
<valorie> I have yakuake installed and can just f12 to get to konsole
#kubuntu 2019-12-14
<voje> Can someone help me with troubleshooting the onboard application?
<voje> Or point me to a channel which could?
<abc> hallo
<IrcsomeBot1> Sam McCracken was added by: Sam McCracken
<IrcsomeBot1> <carolinaaeh> mouse wheel click dont register in xev
<IrcsomeBot1> <carolinaaeh> is possible to add
<IrcsomeBot1> <carolinaaeh> left button is 1(xev) /right button (3)
<user|19192> how can i install virtualbox
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sam McCracken> @user|19192, https://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/6.1.0/virtualbox-6.1_6.1.0-135406~Ubuntu~bionic_amd64.deb
<estan> anyone know what is likely to become the Qt version for Kubuntu 20.04? i know the alpha ISOs currently include Qt 5.12, but will that be the version in the final release..?
<estan> or could it possible be Qt 5.14?
<estan> it's so unfortunate that Qt's LTS releases and Kubuntu's release schedules are a bit off from eachother (e.g. with Qt 5.15 LTS coming out just a little too late for the Kubuntu 20.04 release) :/
<estan> i remember the same thing sort of happened with Kubuntu 16.04 (i think), which got Qt 5.6, when Qt 5.9 wasn't that far off.
<BluesKaj> estan, best to ask in #ubuntu+1 chat
<BluesKaj> estan, or #kubuntu-devel
<estan> BluesKaj: ah, thanks.
<saruman-M> hello, I need some help
<saruman-M> I have two monitors, one 1440p, one 4k, dialogs, text, etc. is scaled up very large, even though Displays - scaling says it is at 1, the lowest
<saruman-M> it also affects the mouse cursor. the resolution is at highest for both monitors, so it is correct
<Lucias64> Is there anybody home?
<diogenes_> !ask | Lucias64
<ubottu> Lucias64: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<user|96499> wifi adapter/driver  is missing in versions 18.04 and  v 19 for my laptop. model HP OMEN. Fedora 31 does have the wifi driver. i  had to use a usb wifi dongle. Also amongst the keybaord  short cuts CTRL + ALT + T should be included for the terminal . I had to create one
<kubuntu> hmm
<Testing_Kubuntu> Anyone on here who uses kubuntu regularly?
<Testing_Kubuntu> Testing it out atm and was curious about feelings. So far, it seems pretty damn snappy :O
<valorie> I think most of us use kubuntu or why would we be in this chan?
<eve__> Have some issues with "sudo kate"
<eve__> was redirected from launchpad here to express my dissatisfaction with this bug
<eve__> Ok, this is stupid, not being able to run an editor as sudo in linux is just plain dumb, no matter how you view it. What's the point? You can Nano, Vim, Emacs, Gedit etc. any file with sudo, why is Kate so special, and why is it such a pain to just let it run like a regular editor, and not throw wrenches in our environments?
<eve__> This is to the author of Kate, while I appreciate the work, me (and everyone else for that matter) would much appreciate if you just grow up and realize we're not babies in no shape or form, we don't need hand holding or whatever you're using as an excuse, give us a possibility to install Kate as a regular editor. Some of us are hardcore linux users, we pretty much know are way around our environments, and no, sudoedit doesn't cut it.
<eve__> Here's what I wish to you, I wish Linus makes a special version of the kernel just for you where you can't sudo anything, you have to add some configuration to "semi" sudo anything, but it will disappear after you restart your machine. Maybe this way you'll feel how we feel with your software.
<eve__> Cheers, and I hope this gets fixed, and I can take back control of my software, otherwise, please put a paypal link so I can pay to use "sudo kate" and mark the software as shareware or something, so people know that they need to pay for ordinary functionality.
<eve__> this is the exact comment from launchpad on the topic
<eve__> how do we get a kate version that works as expected from any piece of linux software?
<RikMills> eve__: you were NOT directed here. This is an upstream KDE change. They have their own channels/bugtracker/forums, which is not here
<RikMills> there is #kde #kde-devel etc
<eve__> oh lol, this is #kubuntu ... god damn...my apologies, I did not pay attention to the channel ....
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> eve__ kate does not require sudo.
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> you can edit root own files with kate and upon save, kate will prompt for your passowrd.
<IrcsomeBot1> <carolinaaeh> @DarinMiller, like sublime
#kubuntu 2019-12-15
<Roey> hello
<Roey> is the December update for KDE Applications in the latest Kubuntu release?
<Roey> altendky: o/
<Roey> valorie, Mamarok, CoJaBo & grumble: o/ too
<valorie> by latest release, do you mean next release?
<valorie> Roey: ^^^
<valorie> and hi to you too
<valorie> if they are just bugfixes or so, regular updates will catch them for 19.10
<valorie> some can be backported
<valorie> few to none make it back to the LTS
<valorie> so I guess my answer is: depends on what you mean, and what you want
<valorie> :-)
<Roey> hrm
<Roey> I'm on Kubuntu 19.10
<Roey> https://dot.kde.org/2019/12/12/apps-update-december <-- when does this land for my release?
<Roey> valorie: :)
<Roey> one thing I am looking forward is KDE Connect's management of SMS messages
<Roey> which sounds like it will be fantastic
<valorie> as they get built, tested and uploaded
<valorie> we do work with the neon team too
<valorie> first frameworks, then plasma and finally apps
<valorie> so I guess the answer is "when they are done"
<valorie> lol
<valorie> most of the work now is on preparing the next release, which is an LTS
<Roey> ok
<Roey> oh I was just wondering if it was out already
<Roey> that's all
<Roey> :)
<Roey> thank you for all the work you do :) :) <3
<valorie> I didn't notice it yet, but then I have updates pending I've not done yet
<Evropi> is Amarok dead?
<Evropi> looks like it based on the update...
<valorie> not dead, but not yet alive again
<frackers> Got a question on a new Kubuntu 19.10 install - function keys being grabbed (can't use them in Midnight Commander for example). Also the mouse cursor in a Konsole terminal is 5x bigger than usual!
<IrcsomeBot1> onenergetic was added by: onenergetic
<IrcsomeBot1> <onenergetic> Hello, need help, need loads in my exe!
<tomreyn> onenergetic: .exe is an executable file format for windows, not linux, but you can use "wine" (within limits) if you have to:
<tomreyn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<gregor3000> Hello i need help for a build for light gaming/video editing. i plan to pack it with 16Gb ram and use some new components form the old machine. but i cant' decide on the GPU. options i came down with Ryzen 5 2600 + nvidia 1050 ti, nvidia 1650 or any other AMD card; or Radeon vega 11 (on ryzen 2400G). from what i read, AMD cards (550, 560, 570) need more power and their performance is still weaker than nvidia. i would liek to keep the
<gregor3000> wattage down as well as price. for some reason their price is the same here as nvidias or higher. OS will be Kubuntu (preferably LTS). current monitor is old with VGA cable and max resolution 1680x1050. might change it within next 2 years. depending on financial situation.
<gregor3000> importantly  - easy to install and use (plug and play vs plug and pray and fix and...) :-)
<viewer|48> I have never brought or used a graphics card before. I have been looking on the web but I just get more confused. Where is a good place to go to see a list of what make and model of cards that people actually use work well with linux / kubuntu? I don't care if the drivers are open source or not.
<Deknos> is there an extension for apt to pin certain packages (or lists/sets of packages) to be valid only for certain Keys and/or Origins? or can that be already done with apt_preferences/pinning?
<diogenes_> viewer|48, ask in nouveau.
<diogenes_> type: /j #nouveau
<viewer|48> what is nouveau?
<diogenes_> it's thes oss driver for nvidia.
<Deknos> ah, origin can be done with apt pinning
<Deknos> but not pinned to the pgp key
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot1> darylimjz was added by: darylimjz
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> is this group active? or should I use the forums/IRC instead
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> oh lol this seems to be linked to the IRC channel
<viewer|14> I have a question, does the latest version of Kubuntu (19.10) automatically have flatpak/snap support/integration?
<viewer|14> ok i guess this place isn't very active
<tomreyn> darylimjz: hi there. it's best to just ask your question.
<BluesKaj> hey tomreyn
<tomreyn> hello BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, what's new?
<tomreyn> nothing kubuntu related on my end
<BluesKaj> we get very few kubuntu questions here nowadays. I suppose it's stabilty is probly the reason
<viewer|31> ok is anyone here
<viewer|31> i am seriously confused and need some help here
<viewer|31> My desktop environment suddenly changed from KDE to Cinnamon after restarting, i dont know what I did
<diogenes_> viewer|31, logout and pick KDE.
<viewer|31> huh, I didnt even have the option when I logged in... strange... okay I'll try that
<viewer|92> thanks to whoever that was who helped me with the desktop environment changing, it worked. but I'm still super confused about how these things work lol and how it happened
<viewer|92> didn't even know I could switch DEs that way, and that cinnamon was even 'installed'
<viewer|92> is there any way to set KDE as the default?
<diogenes_> viewer|92, it's default now and most likely you have installed a package that has cinnamon as dependency and there you have it.
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> well shit
<BluesKaj> darylimjz?
<viewer|92> yeah sorry im darylimjz
<darylimjz> I have another question, why does this KDE wallet kleopatra thingy keeps asking me to enter my openpgp password
<BluesKaj> darylimjz, dunno I avoid kwallet and I don't use opengpg so I have no clue. Mayne diogenes_ might have an answer?
<diogenes_> BluesKaj, lst time i used kwallet was with kde4.
<darylimjz> its ok, i got it
<darylimjz> its under Account Details in System Settings, just gotta uncheck the KDE Wallet thing
<BluesKaj> diogenes_, I've always disabled it since to me it was nothing but a PITA
<BluesKaj> unless he wants to use kwallet
<darylimjz> okay when i rebooted the DE reset to cinnamon again
<darylimjz> any idea how to set KDE Plasma as default? or identify which package is causing the cinnamon dependency?
<BluesKaj> ]look in your packge manager, type cinnamon and see what's installed, if you see cinnamon DE, uninstall it
<BluesKaj> darylimjz,^
<Roey> hi.  Why is Elisa not done scanning my music collection? It's been this way for hours and hours now.
<BluesKaj> Roey, dunno I just keep my music in a separate folder on my outboard drive. i don't use media player playlists, always found them unreliable.
<Roey> BluesKaj: ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> @blueskaj lol I did that, and then my system went completely unbootable lmao
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Reinstalling Kubuntu now haha
<BluesKaj> darylimjz, i meant just the desktop, not everything cinnamon
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Ahh... Shit haha I'm really new to this, not sure what you meant. It's fine, no data loss, and I only just installed Kubuntu yesterday. Fresh install probably for the best anyway, and now I know what to look out for (avoid cinnamon stuff)
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Kubuntu has otherwise been awesome, not sure why the community feels so dead
<Mrokii> Hello. I noticed that with 19.10 my nvidia-driver isn't activated anymore. When I try to activate the 440-driver, the system always reverts back to the nouveau-driver. Is this a known problem?
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> I've tried many other distros and Kubuntu has been the best so far
<kingrhodes> there are still many people here, it seems
<BluesKaj> darylimjz, i was spec'ing earlier that the reason for so few questions nowadays is Kubuntu's stability and reliability
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> I've tried other distros like Fedora, POP OS, their communities seem a lot larger and responsive. OTOH it's slightly harder to find resources regarding Kubuntu specific issues online
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Right, I would agree with that
<BluesKaj> well, that's why we're here
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> It's just that I was trying to customise and theme my desktop too much that I probably installed way too many unnecessary packages that destroyed it all
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> Can I ask tho, what exactly are "KDE" and "Plasma" and are they separate things?
<BluesKaj> you'll find lots of themes at https://store.kde.org/browse/cat/104/
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> I'm in the Discover app center and I under "Plasma Add-ons" I see a bunch of themes that mention "for cinnamon desktops" so what's the big deal, and why are they there (I think some of those themes were what caused my problems)
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> If they weren't compatible with KDE Plasma, why are they even there
<BluesKaj> darylimjz, kde morphed into plasma few yrs back, but it's still refrred to as kde/plasma
<BluesKaj> cinnamon desktops..read about desktop environments, cinnamon is one . kde/plasma ia another as is gnome
<BluesKaj> darylimjz, they're separate environments or desktops , not themes, ...themes are colours, icons etc that exist within a desktop environment
<Mrokii> Hello. Any ideas for why no nvidia-drivers seems to get activated on Kubuntu 19.10? Despte me trying to activate one, it always switches back to Nouveau.
<Mrokii> Seems I solved my problems, with help from #ubuntu. I needed to reboot to activate the driver. It may be useful if one would get notified about the need for a reboot, imho.
<Linzeestomp> Hey all!
<Linzeestomp> Am I even in the channel ? o_0
<Linzeestomp> Its too quiet for this many people
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> people are logged in but probably away from their PC.
<krytarik> And there is a saying about support channels..
<Linzeestomp> Ah, ok. Well, when anyone get's back if I could get some assistance with figuring out how to install kubuntu while using an nvidia card (GTX series) I'd greatly appreciate it. When I try to boot from the usb stick using non safe graphics mode it hangs at the kubuntu loading screen. Boots totally fine with safe graphics mode though.
<krytarik> So just install in safe graphics mode and then see and try to install any proprietary graphics drivers.
<Linzeestomp> ya, but once I install it -- will it boot into safe graphics mode or am I gonna be looking at a black screen??
<Linzeestomp> I can handle booting temporarily into safe graphics mode if there is a way for me to install the nvidia drivers so I can game. I just dont wanna not have no video on boot T_T
<Linzeestomp> o/ back :P
<valorie> Linzeestomp: did you have success?
<valorie> I have nvidia and haven't had problems with it for.... some years
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.17.4 on Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) powered by Linux 5.3.0-24-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 3400-3407/3800 MHz, RAM: 11860/32066 MB, Storage: 324/1144 GB, 266 procs, 14.14h up
<valorie> I don't game tho
<valorie> oh, that doesn't give graphics
<Linzeestomp> No I do not -- not yet
<valorie> I have nvidia though
<Linzeestomp> back in a live session
<valorie> for 19.10 there is an option to install nvidia drivers right from the ISO
<Linzeestomp> gotta configure drive for kubuntu install -- keep getting a ubi-partman failed with exit code 141
<Linzeestomp> is it the third party install option?
<Linzeestomp> at beginning of installation package?
<valorie> I assume so
<valorie> I upgraded for the past few series
<Linzeestomp> Ya, I havent gotten past that yet. the ubi-partman error is keeping me from moving on
<valorie> dunno what ubi partman is
<Linzeestomp> Researching how to format drive i wanna install to with kde partition manager
<valorie> I just use the kde tool in advance of installing
<valorie> right, that's what I use
<valorie> usually with the help of someone who knows more than me about partitioning
<Linzeestomp> apparently its related to a driver/partition already having an OS installed or wrong file format. Would figure it would let me manage the partition from the installer but... apparently support forums and tickets indicate users are pre-formatting their drivers and having success
<Linzeestomp> do u know what flags I need to use?
<valorie> there is limited space on the ISOs, so yes, doing it with a full-featured tool is best
<valorie> I don't
<valorie> I have a tricky setup with multiple drives
<Linzeestomp> I have a windows recovery partition on this device...but it looks like I need to completely wipe it...
<valorie> so my son set that up for me and I don't mess with it
<Linzeestomp> ah
<valorie> and he's not here in the channel although I've been trying to talk him into IRC again
<valorie> kids these days
<Linzeestomp> hes prob more into discord huh
<Linzeestomp> I swear that thing is the modern IRC with a highend GUI. I've always been partial to IRC -- only reason I use discord anymore is because a lot of people use it for comms
<Linzeestomp> HEY! I just figured out alt + tab works like it does on windows yay
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I <3 konversation
<valorie> unsure what he uses
<valorie> beyond Signal
<Linzeestomp> Ok...shreded the partition gonna try install again
<Linzeestomp> nope.... same error
<Linzeestomp> oh wait
<Linzeestomp> I didnt actually apply those commands xD
<Linzeestomp> I thought that went awfully fast -- was thinking "wow, that was a really fast format"
<valorie> ha
<Linzeestomp> I really hope this works out -- I've used ubuntu before in the past but always went back to windows because of literally a handful of programs I couldn't get / run on ubuntu. That was 5+ years ago though and from what I've researched gaming on linux is on a whole new other level thanks to the open source community and even valve
<valorie> yep
<Linzeestomp> I've ran into some people who say dont even bother with wine, get virtualbox and install windows on that
<valorie> it's no big whoop to just install and run Win in a VM now
<Linzeestomp> LOL
<valorie> I've done it for a few genealogy programs that are horrible in wine and won't run in linux
<Linzeestomp> Ya, I'll prob install a VM with windows for office and ONLY use  it for that. I'm gonna download wine + lutris for the rest
<Linzeestomp> err the rest being games
<valorie> ugh office
<valorie> not that libre office is great
<valorie> but better than win office IMO
<valorie> I hope the Calligra team reforms at some point
<Linzeestomp> Oh wait, maybe I won't install win on a VM -- I have access to office 365 thanks to work and was gonna get Ice SSB to run it like a native app!
<Linzeestomp> wait, no i gotta install win on a VM... i use vba on excel sheets...and i cant do vba on excel online
<Linzeestomp> do you know if I can run vba on libre?
<Linzeestomp> If I open an excel file in libre, will my vba macros and userforms still work?
<Linzeestomp> oh wait i can test that myself now! :O
<valorie> I have no clue to what you refer
<valorie> :-)
<Linzeestomp> Programming in excecl :P
<Linzeestomp> VBA stands for visual basic actionscript
<Linzeestomp> its what Im using to make the excel spreadsheets less intimidating to some of my co workers
<valorie> completely not my thing
<Linzeestomp> xD
<valorie> spreadsheets are the enemy
<valorie> and yet sometimes I must use them
<Linzeestomp> we all come to that sometimes :P
<Linzeestomp> some of us never left when we did xD
<valorie> google sheets is usually good enough
<Linzeestomp> anyone know terminal commands to format device? fdisk doesnt seem to be helping me much atm
<Linzeestomp> Yup -- no way around it. Can't keep my windows recovery partition and install kubuntu. Oh well, fuck it im committed lol
<valorie> !language
<ubottu> Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<valorie> Linzeestomp: ^^ plz
